# Convo Thread Episode 9: Rise of Ragewalker



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 14, 2016)

_Credits to CR/Aries for the awesome banner! Be sure to check out the awesome ongoing GIF edit series by him ._

Hello and welcome to the NF Mafia Section! Mafia originated as a party game but is now playable with a bunch of strangers from all across the world thanks to the mysterious invention we all call the Internet. If this is your first visit, we strongly suggest that you go through  before you start playing.

*Upcoming Games*

Sign up for these exciting upcoming games!

 -- hosted by @Aries
 -- hosted by @is a and @Didi
 -- hosted by @Dragomir

-------

*Ongoing Games*

 -- hosted by @Shizune

_-------_

*Discord Chat*

Did you know we have a Mafia Discord Chat? It's currently inactive, but we could make it more active! You can join by clicking this link:


_-------_

*Mafia Championship Season 7*

The Cross-Community  is about to start, our representative is TBD.
_-------_

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 14, 2016)

first


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2016)

Second Post


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

III


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 14, 2016)

Posting in new thread cause other one is locked.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 14, 2016)

good kush


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

So how do we decide the title and poll.

Until we have a proper official red-tape poll about the poll, we might as well go with a temporary one.

I was thinking I'll host a Turbo game right now (come at me) and chosen MVP gets title and poll.


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

Or the first suggestion with a cool title and poll. That works too.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 14, 2016)

Pfffft polls.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 14, 2016)

Title: The Speakeasy

Poll: Who was a worse Innocent Child?

Options:

@Atlantic
@Lord Genome


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> Title: The Speakeasy
> 
> Poll: Who was a worse Innocent Child?
> 
> ...



Nah, poll is too niche, I think. And Speakeasy is just not fun enough title :/


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 14, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> Title: The Speakeasy
> 
> Poll: Who was a worse Innocent Child?
> 
> ...



They were both horrible.
One getting themselves modkilled actually makes no difference.
Cause that just means neither one did anything whatsoever.


----------



## Melodie (Aug 14, 2016)

Goose tbh, at least LG made me laugh.


----------



## Savage (Aug 14, 2016)

I was just about to sign my lease to the convo marco...


----------



## Aries (Aug 14, 2016)

So a new convo eh. Lets see...

Title: Mafia: Then, Now, Forever

Poll: most kawaii new mafia player


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 14, 2016)

@kidfor897 the GOAT


----------



## Didi (Aug 14, 2016)

WPK says he invited everyone who was active in Favorites but I don't remember being invited


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 14, 2016)

Lived to only die


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2016)

Goose is the fucking worst...


----------



## Santí (Aug 14, 2016)

This basically looks like the Mafia FC without the members list


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 14, 2016)

Didi said:


> WPK says he invited everyone who was active in Favorites but I don't remember being invited



HA.

Wait... you were in Favorites ?


----------



## Aries (Aug 14, 2016)

After rewatching batman vs superman i am 500% convinced I can do a better super hero team up...infact ima do that


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

I see no one has any good ideas of the title and poll.

smh


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 14, 2016)

Fresh airrrr.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2016)

Marco said:


> I see no one has any good ideas of the title and poll.
> 
> smh


Including you...if you were going to make the thread then you should have had an idea ready.


 Bbbbbooooooooooo


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2016)

I have a poll

 Worst Mafia section Mod

 Marco
 Goose
 Marco
 Law
 Marco
 Kitsune

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2016)

Oh yeah forgot the last option

 Marco

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 14, 2016)

Superman said:


> I have a poll
> 
> Worst Mafia section Mod
> 
> ...



I'm surprised you included Law, Goose and Kitsune in it.


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

Yeah, that threw me off. I consider it a compliment that I was less than 75% of the options.


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

And I have a title and poll - Superman loves..... - if no one has better:

A. Unicorns
B. Rainbows
C. Flowers
D. Glitters


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 14, 2016)

Marco said:


> Yeah, that threw me off. I consider it a compliment that I was less than 75% of the options.


I'm guessing his hatred towards you has diminished.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 14, 2016)

Marco said:


> And I have a title and poll - Superman loves..... - if no one has better:
> 
> A. Unicorns
> B. Rainbows
> ...


E. Marco

Can't leave that one out....


----------



## Aries (Aug 14, 2016)

Mafia: Dawn of Towning

That should be the title


----------



## Aries (Aug 14, 2016)

Rise of the Section of the MafiApes


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm surprised you included Law, Goose and Kitsune in it.





Marco said:


> Yeah, that threw me off. I consider it a compliment that I was less than 75% of the options.



 Nope shut up. They are also not without faults. 



Marco said:


> And I have a title and poll - Superman loves..... - if no one has better:
> 
> A. Unicorns
> B. Rainbows
> ...





Mr. Waffles said:


> E. Marco
> 
> Can't leave that one out....



 Anyone that votes in that poll will have my undying hate.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 14, 2016)

Superman said:


> Nope shut up. They are also not without faults.
> 
> Anyone that votes in that poll will have my undying hate.



Kits is no longer a section mod here though. 

Don't most people already have your undying tsundere hate ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Kits is no longer a section mod here though.
> 
> Don't most people already have your undying tsundere hate ?



....not Shark Skin.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 14, 2016)

Didi said:


> WPK says he invited everyone who was active in Favorites but I don't remember being invited


@Didi : I invited mainly those who were active and serious players that probably weren't aware of my game. I figured you already knew and weren't interested...or just overlookee you name maybe.

@Marco : Best Favorites role for poll. Or maybe come up with a biggest fail list.


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

Best Favorites Role sounds good. Give me suggestions. I have these for now. But my failing memoriz

Ainz Ooal Gown
HAL 9000
Malazan
Judge Judy
Stannis Baratheon
Don Patch
Sandro


Also, this still doesn't settle the title.


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

Also, still no suggestions on how we periodically choose title and poll. Is everyone just fine with me dictatoring this shit? Shame.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 14, 2016)

Marco said:


> Best Favorites Role sounds good. Give me suggestions. I have these for now. But my failing memoriz
> 
> Ainz Ooal Gown
> HAL 9000
> ...



Lacks Magikarp.



Marco said:


> Also, still no suggestions on how we periodically choose title and poll. Is everyone just fine with me dictatoring this shit? Shame.



All hail our new overlord, Marco.


----------



## Savage (Aug 14, 2016)

Marco said:


> I see no one has any good ideas of the title and poll.
> 
> smh


I'll come up with something good. You can count on me!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 14, 2016)

Marco said:


> Best Favorites Role sounds good. Give me suggestions. I have these for now. But my failing memoriz
> 
> Ainz Ooal Gown
> HAL 9000
> ...


Kaminsod
Ishmael 
Tezzeret

I don't know much about Favs 2 to put forward roles from it. Should be 2-3 roles from each game.


----------



## Savage (Aug 14, 2016)

Aries said:


> Rise of the Section of the MafiApes


This is pretty good. I will try to think of other options as well


----------



## Santí (Aug 14, 2016)

Kira was clearly the best roll


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 14, 2016)

Marco said:


> So how do we decide the title and poll.
> 
> Until we have a proper official red-tape poll about the poll, we might as well go with a temporary one.
> 
> I was thinking I'll host a Turbo game right now (come at me) and chosen MVP gets title and poll.



Maybe later we could just give title and poll every time someone hits a posts numbered with a multiple of 2000. It worked fine in the past, so why change?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Kaminsod
> Ishmael
> Tezzeret
> 
> I don't know much about Favs 2 to put forward roles from it. Should be 2-3 roles from each game.



Oh, how could I forget Kaminsod.

So,

Ainz Ooal Gown
HAL 9000
Malazan
Judge Judy
Stannis Baratheon
Don Patch
Sandro
Kaminsod
Ishmael
Tezzeret



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Maybe later we could just give title and poll every time someone hits a posts numbered with a multiple of 2000. It worked fine in the past, so why change?



Yep, that's my proposal. But was thinking it could also be fun to attach it to minigames and stuff.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 14, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> All hail our new overlord, Marco.





All hail our new overlords!

#convotitleoftheyear2016

To celebrate having our own dedicated mods.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Maybe later we could just give title and poll every time someone hits a posts numbered with a multiple of 2000. It worked fine in the past, so why change?



I figured it was going to be this.

Although

> why change

Why not ? 
I mean I get what you mean, but still.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 14, 2016)

Marco said:


> Best Favorites Role sounds good. Give me suggestions. I have these for now. But my failing memoriz
> 
> Ainz Ooal Gown
> HAL 9000
> ...





Mr. Waffles said:


> Lacks Magikarp.
> 
> 
> 
> All hail our new overlord, Marco.



WPK already mentioned it, but Ishamael from Faves 1 is mine.

Magikarp on the list, too.

Xialexi made John Coffey, so that's her favorite lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 14, 2016)

Marco said:


> Oh, how could I forget Kaminsod.
> 
> So,
> 
> ...



No love for Magikarp.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 14, 2016)

Ainz Ooal Gown was probably my favorite one to make this year.

Waffles turned Magikarp's splashes into investigations, and he took it seriously. Loved that.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

Oh, Waffles.

Ainz Ooal Gown
HAL 9000
Malazan
Judge Judy
Stannis Baratheon
Don Patch
Sandro
Kaminsod
Ishmael
Tezzeret
Magikarp


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 14, 2016)

Law said:


> Ainz Ooal Gown was probably my favorite one to make this year.
> 
> Waffles turned Magikarp's splashes into investigations, and he took it seriously. Loved that.



Stop it... you're making me blush. >.<

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 14, 2016)

It will auto correct Ishamael to Ishmael, but don't miss that a!

@Ishamael


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

Someone rearrange this according to year:

Ainz Ooal Gown
HAL 9000
Malazan
Judge Judy
Stannis Baratheon
Don Patch
Sandro
Kaminsod
Ishmael
Tezzeret
Magikarp


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 14, 2016)

> All hail our new monkey overlords



I can dig it.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 14, 2016)

Melodie said:


> Goose tbh, at least LG made me laugh.


I'll make you die.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 14, 2016)

Law said:


> Waffles turned Magikarp's splashes into investigations, and he took it seriously. Loved that.



Also, part of me was hoping that there was no evolution.
In which case I would have gone full Pokemon on it and make it the best Magikarp there ever was.
Aiming for at least a level 50.

But alas... it was not meant to be.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 14, 2016)

what was that one role that bls004 had in favorites 2 as godfather it was legit


----------



## Aries (Aug 14, 2016)

Rise up like a giant oozaru my monkey overlords


----------



## Aries (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## God (Aug 14, 2016)

Yeah we should just change the convo at 2000


----------



## Tiger (Aug 14, 2016)

I'd prefer to keep the convo static, and change the poll/title every 2k posts (or hold a mini game or contest every 2k posts) than to start a new thread each time.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 14, 2016)

Wait, it was my Bloodborne game goose was innocent child

Fuck da goose

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 14, 2016)

Zootopia needs one more, guys.

Let's make it happen.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 14, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Wait, it was my Bloodborne game goose was innocent child
> 
> Fuck da goose



yea and it was my vanilla game (where u solo'd as SK ) that LG inactifagged as inno child


----------



## Tiger (Aug 14, 2016)

Mikaveli was innocent child in Faves this year (Super Mike). And he did absolutely nothing.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 14, 2016)

Pretty sure @Didi was the best Innocent Child we've had here.
Because he was the only one we've had that actually did something.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 14, 2016)

Also, I think it would be a good idea for everyone here to read the Rules, Guidelines and Helpful Information thread, as one of the first lines in it is:

Ignorance of the rules is not a defense.

If you break a rule because you couldn't be bothered to read them, you're going to not only be punished via the appropriate channel...but I'll add you to a public "Reading Is Too Hard" list.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 14, 2016)

Law said:


> I'll add you to a public "Reading Is Too Hard" list.


----------



## Chaos (Aug 14, 2016)

New thread repost.

I'll be hosting NF's first alted game next week (alted means that every player gets a new account to use only for the game).

It will be a generic game with no more than 15 participants, starting on the 22nd of august.

I'll have a sign-up thread up later today but if anyone wants to sign up already you can say so starting now.

If anyone is concerned by NF's no dupe policy, there is admin approval. Reznor is creating the alts in conjunction with our own section mods.

PLEASE PM ME, DO NOT PUBLICLY SIGN UP.

5 spots left.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2016)

Law said:


> Also, I think it would be a good idea for everyone here to read the Rules, Guidelines and Helpful Information thread, as one of the first lines in it is:
> 
> Ignorance of the rules is not a defense.
> 
> If you break a rule because you couldn't be bothered to read them, you're going to not only be punished via the appropriate channel...but I'll add you to a public "Reading Is Too Hard" list.



 I am not following you and Marco's rules...

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 14, 2016)

Law said:


> Zootopia needs one more, guys.
> 
> Let's make it happen.



I'll decide if I can commit tomorrow after work so if no one has filled in by then I'll try and hit up the thread


----------



## Crugyr (Aug 14, 2016)

I love mythology and it is amazing Aries. I love how they use multiple gods most people do not think or have ever heard of. And the demigods are sweet and love the plot


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

What show are you guys talking about?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 14, 2016)

Marco said:


> What show are you guys talking about?



Percy Jackson if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 14, 2016)

If we include a third from each game:

Favorites III : Yuno Gasai, Lindsay Lohan or Twilight Sparkle 

Favorites IV : Doflamingo or God. I am still mad that Torikago never got used.

Favorites V : Adachi or The Most Interesting Man in the World.


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Percy Jackson if I'm not mistaken.


whut? It has a show now?


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

@WPK, I'm sorry, HAL needs to be in the list.


----------



## Savage (Aug 14, 2016)

Why is CR banned?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 14, 2016)

Marco said:


> whut? It has a show now?



I'm going with yes ?
Idunno.
I know that they mentioned that name at least, so I'm assuming that's what they're talking about.


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

CR wanted to take a break. He'll be back soon.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 14, 2016)

> Aries
> banned

Say what now


----------



## Tiger (Aug 14, 2016)

He'll be back in a week, and his Smash Bros game is still very much active.


----------



## Didi (Aug 14, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> @Didi : I invited mainly those who were active and serious players that probably weren't aware of my game. I figured you already knew and weren't interested...or just overlookee you name maybe.
> 
> @Marco : Best Favorites role for poll. Or maybe come up with a biggest fail list.




haha fair enough, I was just joshing for a bit. I did vote in your poll (cuz zootopia was better than Inside out) but I wasn't that interested in the game. If you really need someone I'm available though


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 14, 2016)

Law said:


> He'll be back in a week, and his Smash Bros game is still very much active.



I'm more thinking Crugyr's game.
He's still alive in that one after all.


----------



## Didi (Aug 14, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Pretty sure @Didi was the best Innocent Child we've had here.
> Because he was the only one we've had that actually did something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 14, 2016)

Didi said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Savage (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 14, 2016)

Law said:


> Also, I think it would be a good idea for everyone here to read the Rules, Guidelines and Helpful Information thread, as one of the first lines in it is:
> 
> Ignorance of the rules is not a defense.
> 
> If you break a rule because you couldn't be bothered to read them, you're going to not only be punished via the appropriate channel...but I'll add you to a public "Reading Is Too Hard" list.



we got a winner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Savage (Aug 14, 2016)

That was quick.


----------



## Melodie (Aug 14, 2016)

That post was comedy gold why did y'all delete it.


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

Me or Law had no hand in deleting it. Though I did point out the issue with his/her post.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 14, 2016)

Here is a title,
"Where the butthurt things grow.
Poll:

Favorite type of milkshake.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 14, 2016)

Savage said:


>


----------



## God (Aug 14, 2016)

New thread title should be

Mafia Convo: I Got This Drank In My Cup...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

oh, my bad. @Mr. Waffles Forgot about Magikarp.


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

Which game were Ishmael and Tezzeret from?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 14, 2016)

AJI TAE

that was bls004's role in favorites 2

good kush


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

And Sandro and Patch were III or II?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 14, 2016)

Marco said:


> oh, my bad. @Mr. Waffles Forgot about Magikarp.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 14, 2016)

Marco and Law are lucky not to be insulted on a daily basis. the cafe had new mods and some people still are whining. What a great section this is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

Marco said:


> Which game were Ishmael and Tezzeret from?





Marco said:


> And Sandro and Patch were III or II?


@WolfPrinceKiba


----------



## Tiger (Aug 14, 2016)

Marco said:


> Which game were Ishmael and Tezzeret from?



Faves I



wadvisor said:


> AJI TAE
> 
> that was bls004's role in favorites 2
> 
> good kush



Aji Tae is awesome.

I think I made it for Trib. But I also made one for Folklore v Seinen, so I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

Are these all correct?

Ainz Ooal Gown - Favorites VI
Malazan - Favorites VI
Magikarp - Favorites VI

HAL 9000 - Favorites V
Kaminsod - Favorites V
The Most Interesting Man in the World - Favorites V

Stannis Baratheon - Favorites IV
God - Favorites IV

Don Patch
Sandro

Ishmael - Favorites I
Tezzeret - Favorites I


----------



## Tiger (Aug 14, 2016)

I believe Kaminsod was IV

V had the dark elf which for some reason I'm blanking on.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 14, 2016)

Anomander Rake


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

Ainz Ooal Gown - Favorites VI
Malazan - Favorites VI
Magikarp - Favorites VI

HAL 9000 - Favorites V
The Most Interesting Man in the World - Favorites V
Anomander Rake - Favorites V

Stannis Baratheon - Favorites IV
Kaminsod - Favorites IV
God - Favorites IV

Don Patch
Sandro

Ishmael - Favorites I
Tezzeret - Favorites I

And we're missing either Game II or III completely here.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 14, 2016)

Law said:


> Ainz Ooal Gown was probably my favorite one to make this year.
> 
> Waffles turned Magikarp's splashes into investigations, and he took it seriously. Loved that.



Splash splash Waffles!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tiger (Aug 14, 2016)

Don't add Anomander, though. 

Adachi was the one WPK mentioned.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 14, 2016)

As the third spot for Faves V.

Don Patch and Sandro was III
Santa Claus, Aji Tae, and Axel from II

Imo


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

He said Adachi or Interesting Man as third choice. So who was the second role?


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

Oh.. Judylicious.


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

Ainz Ooal Gown - Favorites VI
Malazan - Favorites VI
Magikarp - Favorites VI

HAL 9000 - Favorites V
Judge Judy - Favorites V
The Most Interesting Man in the World - Favorites V

Stannis Baratheon - Favorites IV
Kaminsod - Favorites IV
God - Favorites IV

Don Patch
Sandro

Ishmael - Favorites I
Tezzeret - Favorites I


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 14, 2016)

Marco said:


> Don Patch
> Sandro



Those are from Favorites 3.


----------



## God (Aug 14, 2016)

Axel was goat role in fav 2.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 14, 2016)

Damned Law ninja'ing me.


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

My good man.

Ainz Ooal Gown - Favorites VI
Malazan - Favorites VI
Magikarp - Favorites VI

HAL 9000 - Favorites V
Judge Judy - Favorites V
The Most Interesting Man in the World - Favorites V

Stannis Baratheon - Favorites IV
Kaminsod - Favorites IV
God - Favorites IV

Don Patch - Favorites III
Sandro - Favorites III
Yuno Gasai - Favorites III

Ishmael - Favorites I
Tezzeret - Favorites I

Okay, so we need two roles from Fav II.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 14, 2016)

Marco...

Santa Claus
Aji Tae
Axel (A-Virus was amazing)


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

Law with that sneaky edit.

Santa Claus, Aji Tae, and Axel from II

Ainz Ooal Gown - Favorites VI
Malazan - Favorites VI
Magikarp - Favorites VI

HAL 9000 - Favorites V
Judge Judy - Favorites V
The Most Interesting Man in the World - Favorites V

Stannis Baratheon - Favorites IV
Kaminsod - Favorites IV
God - Favorites IV

Don Patch - Favorites III
Sandro - Favorites III
Yuno Gasai - Favorites III

Santa Claus - Favorites II
Aji Tae - Favorites II
Axel - Favorites II

Ishmael - Favorites I
Tezzeret - Favorites I

All right. One last role. From Fav I for symmetry.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 14, 2016)

And add Rainbow Dash to Faves 1 to make it 3 from each. 

It was awesome that a pony had the most kills in the game.


----------



## God (Aug 14, 2016)

Dat hivemind doe


----------



## Tiger (Aug 14, 2016)

Or instead of Rainbow Dash mlp, add Candlejack for winning as Jester.


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

I can only add 10 options to the poll. We need to get @Atlantic or @Reznor involved.

Ainz Ooal Gown - Favorites VI
Malazan - Favorites VI
Magikarp - Favorites VI

HAL 9000 - Favorites V
Judge Judy - Favorites V
The Most Interesting Man in the World - Favorites V

Stannis Baratheon - Favorites IV
Kaminsod - Favorites IV
God - Favorites IV

Don Patch - Favorites III
Sandro - Favorites III
Yuno Gasai - Favorites III

Santa Claus - Favorites II
Aji Tae - Favorites II
Axel - Favorites II

Ishmael - Favorites I
Tezzeret - Favorites I
Rainbow Dash - Favorites I


----------



## Tiger (Aug 14, 2016)

Poll 1 could be Faves 1-3, Poll 2 could be Faves 4-6. Then combine them for the ultimate winner.


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

Going with that, then.

Sandro probably gonna win this one.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 14, 2016)

Poll lacks Hitler.


----------



## Savage (Aug 14, 2016)

I literally only recognize 2 options in that poll lol


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

Good thing you can only vote for 2 choices.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 14, 2016)

Voted and clicked submit...just as I saw the '2 votes allowed' thing.


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

Edited the poll options so people can change their options now.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 14, 2016)

Should probably do 'top 5 from each poll move on', then only a single vote allowed for 3rd and final poll.


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

So, at post #1000, Poll no. 2 go lives. Good with peop-s?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 14, 2016)

Law said:


> Voted and clicked submit...just as I saw the '2 votes allowed' thing.



I saw the 2 votes allowed thing, looked at the list, only remembered one of the roles and went with that lol.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 14, 2016)

So many games on the upcoming list

Should I hold off on danganronpa for a week or two?


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

Yes, you should. Sign up for Zootopia and it will start immediately.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 14, 2016)

I'm not good at playing mafia


----------



## Tiger (Aug 14, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> I'm not good at playing mafia



All the more reason to sign up.


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

I suck at it, too. We'll get through it together, somehow.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 14, 2016)

>it's been 6 years since I've played mafia


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 14, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> >it's been 6 years since I've played mafia



It's been 6 years since I started playing.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 14, 2016)

its been 6 years since i didnt suck at mafia


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2016)

Shit tier poll and I will tell you why...majority of players still here would not know at least what half of those roles are....idiots...


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

Then you better get the Post count to 1000 fast.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 14, 2016)

I've spent several hours watching these guy's videos.


I'm gonna buy a cheap grill so I can make some of this and be comfy.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Savage (Aug 14, 2016)

It's been six years and I still suck at mafia


----------



## hammer (Aug 14, 2016)

I finally got pokemon go, the same pokemon keep re spawning every 10 minutes in this house, I just discovered I can get an eevee by just waiting on this sofa.  BUT I GO HOME TOMORROW FML


----------



## Savage (Aug 14, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> I've spent several hours watching these guy's videos.
> 
> 
> I'm gonna buy a cheap grill so I can make some of this and be comfy.


*fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap*

Do it before summer is over! 

On a side note, seeing the bacon reminded me of silver spoons. Poor pork bowl lol


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 14, 2016)

Savage said:


> *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap*
> 
> Do it before summer is over!
> 
> On a side note, seeing the bacon reminded me of silver spoons. Poor pork bowl lol


tru

Though they did have videos of them grilling out in the middle of snow.

That kinda looked comfy too, what with the cold from the snow and the heat from the grill.


----------



## Crugyr (Aug 14, 2016)

It's only been about a year since if started mafia woot woot


----------



## Savage (Aug 14, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> tru
> 
> Though they did have videos of them grilling out in the middle of snow.
> 
> That kinda looked comfy too, what with the cold from the snow and the heat from the grill.


They do look like the type of men to do that.  I gotta check their website out

That could be comfy. I've never tried tho


----------



## Tiger (Aug 14, 2016)

Grilling and hot-tubbing -- 2 fun things to do in snow.


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> I've spent several hours watching these guy's videos.
> 
> 
> I'm gonna buy a cheap grill so I can make some of this and be comfy.


I love the BBQ Pit Boys


----------



## God (Aug 14, 2016)

Mods can prioritize stickys now?


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

Yep. We can order the stickies.

I started watching Konosuba to offset the Re:Zero suffering.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 14, 2016)

Legend said:


> I love the BBQ Pit Boys



tru

Lazy'd out on the buying a grill plan for today, ordered some BBQ sausage and turkey instead. Scrambled up some eggs to eat with the sausage, still got leftover sausage. Also got bbq turkey I can use to make a sandwich later. 



Marco said:


> Yep. We can order the stickies.
> 
> I started watching Konosuba to offset the Re:Zero suffering.


Konosuba is god tier.

Don't forget when you're finished with the series to watch the OVA. It's more or less just another episode.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 14, 2016)

Darkness is best girl.


----------



## Savage (Aug 14, 2016)

Marco said:


> Yep. We can order the stickies.
> 
> I started watching Konosuba to offset the Re:Zero suffering.


Konosuba is pretty funny. I watched to like ep 3. Gotta finish


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

You gotta watch past 3. 4 is where it really grabs you. I just finished 5 and it was absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 14, 2016)

It's only been a bit over 3 and half years, and this is the 3rd or 4th time where I felt I needed to retire from spending too much time invested in mafia.


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> tru
> 
> Lazy'd out on the buying a grill plan for today, ordered some BBQ sausage and turkey instead. Scrambled up some eggs to eat with the sausage, still got leftover sausage. Also got bbq turkey I can use to make a sandwich later.


Sounds good


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2016)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> It's only been a bit over 3 and half years, and this is the 3rd or 4th time where I felt I needed to retire from spending too much time invested in mafia.



 You just need longer breaks. Don't over do it by playing game after game after game...


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2016)

you and vasto can both go off into the sunset


----------



## Reznor (Aug 14, 2016)

So do you want me to add more poll options?


----------



## Tiger (Aug 15, 2016)

Reznor said:


> So do you want me to add more poll options?



No it's ok, we'll just stagger it.

The first poll for reminiscing, and the second one for the newer people.


----------



## Melodie (Aug 15, 2016)

Marco said:


> Yep. We can order the stickies.
> 
> I started watching Konosuba to offset the Re:Zero suffering.



Are you up to date with Re:Zero?


----------



## Melodie (Aug 15, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> It's only been about a year since if started mafia woot woot


You probably played more mafia games than I did.


----------



## Crugyr (Aug 15, 2016)

Melodie said:


> You probably played more mafia games than I did.


I've played a total of like 20 I think


----------



## Marco (Aug 15, 2016)

Melodie said:


> Are you up to date with Re:Zero?



Yeah, just watched the 20th one.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 15, 2016)

Superman said:


> You just need longer breaks. Don't over do it by playing game after game after game...


I think the longest break I've done has been 4 or 5 months. But I've almost always played game after game. I think I averaged 21 games a year.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2016)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> I think the longest break I've done has been 4 or 5 months. But I've almost always played game after game. I think I averaged 21 games a year.



 That is way below what I used to do. Now though I only join games that look really interesting. Be it theme or who hosts it. Though even by hosts I still may not do it.

 In no order these hosts I will sign up for their games.

@Law and Draekke @Laix @Psychic @James @Firaea @Mist Puppet @Patchouli @Dragon D. Luffy 

.......

>.>

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2016)

Superman said:


> That is way below what I used to do. Now though I only join games that look really interesting. Be it theme or who hosts it. Though even by hosts I still may not do it.
> 
> In no order these hosts I will sign up for their games.
> 
> ...



> Firaea

I'm sure that he'll disagree next time he lurks, but won't say anything.
Not here anyways. >.>


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 15, 2016)

Superman said:


> That is way below what I used to do. Now though I only join games that look really interesting. Be it theme or who hosts it. Though even by hosts I still may not do it.
> 
> In no order these hosts I will sign up for their games.
> 
> ...



Our (PerC) games were longer than the standard NF game by the looks of things. Large games were generally two to three weeks. Smaller games, I guess they were two weeks. Day 1 in PerC game is almost always 72 hours.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2016)

I think I average out on 30-40 games a year (ignoring my 2? year break).

And I still suck at it.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 15, 2016)

I guess I'm like you, Vasto. It has to either be a theme that peaks my interest or one of my favorite mods. Sometimes, I do play games outside that scope of games but it depends on a lot of other different variables as well.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 15, 2016)

I've probably done 40-50ish games on Daily Mafia. (video based mafia)

In regard to PerC games, I think I've done 70ish, but I'd need to recount to be sure. Years that I end up modding, I tend to play less games those years.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 15, 2016)

I wasn't around much during the first 3 faves. So no vote for me.


----------



## Savage (Aug 15, 2016)

It's your duty alwaysmind as a mafiape to know and study your mafia history!

















Lol jk


----------



## Crugyr (Aug 15, 2016)

I didn't see any of the favorites either lol

And @Superman how dare you not put me on that list


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2016)

tfw >100 games and ive gotten Doctor like once 

that said im OK with it cuz I make a terrible Doctor


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2016)

and of course I've won and been 'MVP' in 90% of my vig games


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> tfw >100 games and ive gotten Doctor like once
> 
> that said im OK with it cuz I make a terrible Doctor



Replace doctor with jester and you got me.

Pretty sure I've been every other basic role multiple times.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2016)

well ive only been jester once too 

first role ever was town roleblocker

and i tried to roleblock the host n1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> well ive only been jester once too
> 
> first role ever was town roleblocker
> 
> and i tried to roleblock the host n1



I remember that game. 

First role for me was mafia framer.
Thrown into the deep first game.
Lost like a boss.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 15, 2016)

Generic town named 'Christopher' was my first role ever.

I was generic town the first 4 games I played, actually.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2016)

Law said:


> Generic town named 'Christopher' was my first role ever.
> 
> I was generic town the first 4 games I played, actually.



> generic town
> named

This just reminds me of WAD arguing about this long ago.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2016)

no dats rite

u can be generic and named

u cant be vanilla and named


----------



## Crugyr (Aug 15, 2016)

My first game I was a mouse in a faction game I was like wtf is going on


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> no dats rite
> 
> u can be generic and named
> 
> u cant be vanilla and named



Doesn't a named generic defeat the point of a generic ?


----------



## Marco (Aug 15, 2016)

Not at all. The point of a generic is relying only on scumhunting and vote. It may or may not fulfill the second purpose of vanilla townie - that is to provide a safe claim for scum.


----------



## Crugyr (Aug 15, 2016)

Then I was a mason tracker who won a game woot woot


----------



## Tiger (Aug 15, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > generic town
> > named
> 
> This just reminds me of WAD arguing about this long ago.





wadvisor said:


> no dats rite
> 
> u can be generic and named
> 
> u cant be vanilla and named





Mr. Waffles said:


> Doesn't a named generic defeat the point of a generic ?



Vanilla = No flavor
Generic = No abilities

A generic with a name isn't all that weird. And when they're all just regular names, they can still be used for fake-claims because a mafia can just say "I'm Sam, a Generic Townie". Unless all Generic Townie villager names are open...which would be poor hosting.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> I didn't see any of the favorites either lol
> 
> And @Superman how dare you not put me on that list



 Your first game here is not even completed here! And before you say anything neither is yours owner.


----------



## Crugyr (Aug 15, 2016)

Superman said:


> Your first game here is not even completed here! And before you say anything neither is yours owner.


Should still count me either way


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2016)

Don't make me kick you like I kick cat.


----------



## Crugyr (Aug 15, 2016)

Superman said:


> Don't make me kick you like I kick cat.


Bring it on


----------



## Melodie (Aug 15, 2016)

My first game I roleblocked the claimed vig twice. Which was actually a good idea because he was literally killing every useful townie. Fucking @Atlantic as Naruto.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 15, 2016)

When has goose ever been useful in a game?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> When has goose ever been useful in a game?



 Well...you know he used to be competent...used to be...


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 15, 2016)

Melodie said:


> My first game I roleblocked the claimed vig twice. Which was actually a good idea because he was literally killing every useful townie. Fucking @Atlantic as Naruto.





~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> When has goose ever been useful in a game?



I was useful as Don Patch.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 15, 2016)

Law said:


> Vanilla = No flavor
> Generic = No abilities



And yet Vanilla is still a flavour at the nice cream parlor.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 15, 2016)

@Patchouli

You and I both have games that can be played soon, and I think it would be ok for you to start a signup thread to show your intent to host. Just put in it that it'll be after WPK's Zootopia and Chaos' Sock Puppet game, which are both full and ready to go.

Then Mystic's Dark Souls game needs 7 more to begin, and is a 30-player role-madness game.

Mine and Aries games are both unique types (Pokemon Go Cultist and Smash Bros bracket games, respectively) with 20 players.

How big is your planned game, and does it have generics in it-- or is it role-madness?

All that info can give you a good idea of who best to run your game alongside, trading off days and nights.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 15, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> tfw >100 games and ive gotten Doctor like once
> 
> that said im OK with it cuz I make a terrible Doctor


I think I've been doctor like 5 times I think.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 15, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> and of course I've won and been 'MVP' in 90% of my vig games


I'm a bad town vig in most cases; me having a gun is a bad idea.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 15, 2016)

Been Godfather more times than Doctor and Vig put together.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 15, 2016)

In my first game, I was lynched day 1 as the mafia godfather. I could have saved myself if I had realized that I had a -2 vote and voted on myself instead as it was a majority lynch game. I thought it was only -2 or day 2 or something like that. I cried day 1. One of my teammates thought I was just saying that, not realizing I was actually crying. He felt bad afterwards. He also thought I'd save myself in the end. So he ended up accidentally bussing me. My 3 remaining mafia teammates then go and sweep the game. So it was a happy ending after it all.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 15, 2016)

Me randing indie is like unheard of. I can only think of 2 times off the top of my head.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 15, 2016)

Zala the environment trickster!


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2016)

Law didnt you make the role when i trolled the game with death/paint by numbers?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 15, 2016)

Law said:


> @Patchouli
> 
> You and I both have games that can be played soon, and I think it would be ok for you to start a signup thread to show your intent to host. Just put in it that it'll be after WPK's Zootopia and Chaos' Sock Puppet game, which are both full and ready to go.
> 
> ...


Balancing around there being 16 players. Will probably lean more on the side of generic in terms of how many nerds have roles.

Gonna have a mechanic where every player is assigned a hidden action that they are not allowed to perform/must perform, only they're allowed to know what that action is (it's fine if other people figure it out). Gonna replace some traditional roles like detective with stuff like copycat, or doctor/roleblocker with jailkeeper.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 15, 2016)

Legend said:


> Law didnt you make the role when i trolled the game with death/paint by numbers?



That was my 'Battle For Mars Mafia' and you were the Mathematician. His name escapes me, because it was literally just a random grouping of letters that worked with the English language.

Or wait, was it the Godfather's name that was gibberish, and the Mathematician's was more normal?

Damn, I'll go look.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2016)

I have fond memories of that game, I thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## Tiger (Aug 15, 2016)

*Master Taro the Cosmo-Mathematician*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 15, 2016)

Unlike the Angelarium stuff, everything in that game was straight out of random thought-process creation.

Master Taro? Cosmo-Math?

I dunno.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 15, 2016)

Any of you nerds watching Kingsglaive this Friday?


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2016)

That was one of my favorite roles ive ever played, mass killing sprees and confusion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 15, 2016)

Should do a math game. Wouldn't be mafia though. 

I'd post a numbers riddle, and everyone would get one attempt to get it right. Anyone who posted a wrong answer is dead.

Hey, where's everyone going? Doesn't that sound like fun?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 15, 2016)

Darn it, now my room smells like old coffee, thought I emptied my travel mug.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 15, 2016)

Law said:


> Zala the environment trickster!


yes, that was one of the 2 times i was thinking of


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2016)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> I think I've been doctor like 5 times I think.



I think doctor is probably my 2nd most played role. 
Only role I've been more would be generic/vanilla townie.



Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> I'm a bad town vig in most cases; me having a gun is a bad idea.



Same here...
Can only think of 1 game where I did decent as a vig and I still got "Least Valuable Player" from the host, cause I killed 1 townie out of the 5, I think, kills I made. >.>



Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> Me randing indie is like unheard of. I can only think of 2 times off the top of my head.



Been an SK at least 5 times, 1 time Jester, 1 time Cultist. 



Law said:


> Should do a math game. Wouldn't be mafia though.
> 
> I'd post a numbers riddle, and everyone would get one attempt to get it right. Anyone who posted a wrong answer is dead.
> 
> Hey, where's everyone going? Doesn't that sound like fun?



Sign me up.
I'll die day 1, but let's go.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 15, 2016)

The one game where I randed SK, I replaced out half way into day 1 because I was really busy and overwhelmed with schoolwork. It was my 5th game, and I didn't know that randing SK again might never happen. Back then, I put schoolwork first but then later on as time went by I started putting mafia first and not caring how bad my grades were or how much they dropped.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2016)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> The one game where I randed SK, I replaced out half way into day 1 because I was really busy and overwhelmed with schoolwork. It was my 5th game, and I didn't know that randing SK again might never happen. Back then, I put schoolwork first but then later on as time went by I started putting mafia first and not caring how bad my grades were or how much they dropped.



I actually randed SK 2 times in a row.
Both games never finished. :/

I'd place playing mafia before work. >.>
Only reason I don't is because I place having a roof over my head and having internet over playing mafia. <.<

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 15, 2016)

I need to learn how to prioritize better.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2016)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> I need to learn how to prioritize better.



That makes 2 of us. >.>


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 15, 2016)

Most of us


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2016)

my priorities are straight


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Most of us



You prioritizing that raid over hanging out with Sphyer already showed that. 



wadvisor said:


> my priorities are straight



Is that so ?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 15, 2016)

Sphyer could have gone to church with me 

Raid group is made up of homies too though


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Sphyer could have gone to church with me
> 
> Raid group is made up of homies too though



> to church

I'm trying to decide if that's a worse place to hang out than Dunkin' Donuts or not. 

You can raid any time you want though.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 15, 2016)

Raid time is coordinated between the schedules of me and seven other individuals so not any time 

Come to my church Jeroen then decide


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Is that so ?



yes

shitposting > all


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Raid time is coordinated between the schedules of me and seven other individuals so not any time
> 
> Come to my church Jeroen then decide



Well.. you have a point there. 

> come to my church

It would be the first time I'd ever go to church lol.
Perhaps one day. 
I'm assuming that this means it's better than Dunkin' Donuts.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> yes
> 
> shitposting > all



I figured you'd say that. 
Well.. at least you're good at it.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 15, 2016)

I'll let you decide that one day, Jeroen


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> I'll let you decide that one day, Jeroen



Fine!
I will.
One day. 
It better be good though!


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 15, 2016)

Needs a Jesus cat emote


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Needs a Jesus cat emote



What would that even entail ?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 15, 2016)

I had a few ideas ideas but they're probably sacrilegious


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> I had a few ideas ideas but they're probably sacrilegious



Not sure if that makes it better or worse.


----------



## Marco (Aug 15, 2016)

Wait, has Dio Brando never been a Favorites role?


----------



## Tiger (Aug 15, 2016)

Faves 3


----------



## Marco (Aug 15, 2016)

Didn't he wreck shit?


----------



## Tiger (Aug 15, 2016)

I don't even remember who played him.

All I remember is Yuno Gasai taking an interest in me, Cubey almost getting mod-killed as my submission and feeling bad about it, and Don Patch making people rage.

I was Dexter, and I felt pretty weak, all-told.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 15, 2016)

I voted Ishamael and Axel...but if we were asked to vote 1 from each game, it'd be Don Patch from III


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2016)

Was I in faves 3 

I think I was an I got instantly spited D1 cuz ppl were upset me and bls004 gooned favorites 2


----------



## Tiger (Aug 15, 2016)

Nah, you didn't play 3 or 4. It was around that time you decided you no longer liked fun.

I actually know the least about Faves IV. The one game I didn't either play in, or help make.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2016)

fun is for sukkas 

i also don't think i played in the first favorites 

funny considering <you know what I'm gonna say next right?>


----------



## Tiger (Aug 15, 2016)

You kinda sorta came up with the groundwork for the idea.

You and about 4 others.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 15, 2016)

Though, BYOR (Bring Your Own Role) games have been going on for years before Faves perfected it.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2016)

I think I only played Favorites 1 and 6.
Didn't see myself on the playerlist for 2 anyways.
Now I'm just wondering how long was my break if I missed more than 3 Favorites...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2016)

nah it was solely my idea 

then i gave Fear permission to host it since i couldn't be bothered to and then when he decided he couldn't be bothered to Ishamael got permission from him instead


----------



## Marco (Aug 15, 2016)

Law said:


> Nah, you didn't play 3 or 4. It was around that time you decided you no longer liked fun.
> 
> I actually know the least about Faves IV. The one game I didn't either play in, or help make.



I remember that fairly well. It came down to IK as Stannis the Cultist vs sarun and me from Elemental Mafia. IK had Cromer as Red in his faction who's broken ultra-investigation caught me. It really was broken. He got lists of all actions at certain nights, which revealed our GF (sarun) protecting me. Also, Cromer was revealed as Town PR and then culted by IK so dude had pretty decent cred. I got lynched over 2-3 phases, wasting a lynch on IK and destroying his BP/lynchproof. And then sarun was either able to kill IK and town won in the end. Or IK won (he wasn't a total anti-town cultist, he just needed all the godfathers and certain town PRs dead) and left the game, giving town the second win.


----------



## Marco (Aug 15, 2016)

I seem to remember that sarun did avenge me, but I could totally be imagining it.


----------



## God (Aug 15, 2016)

I voted Ishamael and Axel too.


----------



## Marco (Aug 15, 2016)

Now kiss.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 15, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> nah it was solely my idea
> 
> then i gave Fear permission to host it since i couldn't be bothered to and then when he decided he couldn't be bothered to Ishamael got permission from him instead



Except Ish and I had been having conversations about a BYOR game, and a game where he just made HIS 40 favorite characters from any and all genres, for months before he hosted Faves 1.

When the idea for everyone to sign up and post their favorite character in a role-madness setting became open, it aligned with his interests and he hosted it.

And no matter what, as much as credit for the concept is good, he had to create the game-- and if it had sucked, we wouldn't have done a second one. You've brought this up way too many times, lol. Did you feel burnt because he didn't credit you in the OP of the game? When I talked to him in the time leading up to the game,_ I_ had no clue you were anywhere near the project. Are you sure _he_ did?

Faves 1 is the reason I continued to play mafia on NF instead of leaving for greener pastures. And the reason I put everything I have into the games I design when no one in their right mind should be putting this much effort into something they can't get paid for.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2016)

i had talked about the concept for like a year before it actually got hosted im sure if i dug hard enough in the Mafia FC archives i could find it


----------



## God (Aug 15, 2016)

I dont remember Ish ever asking either Fear or wadvisor for permission to host Favorites, ever.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 15, 2016)

That's cool and all, but why does it matter so much?

If what you say is true, you had a good idea, and if not for Ishamael-- that idea would have just fizzled out and died. You seem to bristle when his name comes up like he wronged you.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 15, 2016)

God said:


> I dont remember Ish ever asking either Fear or wadvisor for permission to host Favorites, ever.



No one said he did.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2016)

i think it's more like i just feel crazy and i doubt myself even though i know for sure i pioneered the concept (on NF) at least but to my memory no one has validated that claim which is what irks me


----------



## God (Aug 15, 2016)

Law said:


> No one said he did.



wadvisor literally just said Ish got permission to host Favs from Fear.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 15, 2016)

You're right, my bad.

I glossed over that, and I don't remember Fear talking about Faves.

@wadvisor the problem is what you guys might have chatted about, buried deep in some annals of Mafia FC history doesn't really mean anything in the grand scheme of things. There was one guy who stepped up and hosted it, and to me that's what matters.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2016)

true that is what matters most
but idk maybe it's just snowballed over the years where i at least wanted partial credit for the idea and it was never given to me


----------



## Marco (Aug 15, 2016)

Pretty sure wad's just trying to make sure he didn't imagine it.


----------



## Marco (Aug 15, 2016)

He probably did imagine it, too.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 15, 2016)

If Ish knew you felt this way, he'd feel bad.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2016)

Marco said:


> Pretty sure wad's just trying to make sure he didn't imagine it.





Marco said:


> He probably did imagine it, too.



not funny


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 15, 2016)

*grabs popcorn* *begins watching "*The NF Favorites Story: How Favorites Really Began*"*


----------



## Marco (Aug 15, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> not funny


Pretty funny.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2016)

I just tried finding Favorites 1, but apparently it's not in this section....
Shameful display smh.

And no, I didn't use the search function.
That'd be stupid.

I went through all the pages in this forum starting from Favorites 2.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2016)

favorites is in the role playing section I believe


----------



## Marco (Aug 15, 2016)

whut


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 15, 2016)

Hmm, someone changed my game title to include that it's night 2...


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> favorites is in the role playing section I believe



Hmm....
Imma see if I can find it then.
Got nothing better to do anyways.



Inb4 you have the wrong section


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2016)

wait no arcade


----------



## Tiger (Aug 15, 2016)

Favorites 1 was well before we had any kind of place for ourselves to play games in.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 15, 2016)

shouldn't all mafia games be in the mafia section though?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> wait no arcade



...

Sometimes, Manlio....
Sometimes.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 15, 2016)

Remember when I convinced that one guy to change my role to Pain, and then I won the game as SK? That was funny.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2016)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> shouldn't all mafia games be in the mafia section though?



the Mafia section is barely a year old 

before that we played Mafia games in a section called the arcade for years 

before that...any section where a mod allowed us...


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2016)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> shouldn't all mafia games be in the mafia section though?



There was a time where we had no section, so it was all over the place.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 15, 2016)

Law said:


> Favorites 1 was well before we had any kind of place for ourselves to play games in.


PerC Mafia was originally just in the game forum, but we opted to get a sub forum. But then all the mafia games and mafia related threads were put into the sub forum.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 15, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> *the Mafia section is barely a year old *
> 
> before that we played Mafia games in a section called the arcade for years
> 
> before that...any section where a mod allowed us...


----------



## Marco (Aug 15, 2016)

lolno mafia section is not "barely a year old". What're you smoking?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2016)

well it's over a year and less than 2 years, I'm fairly sure 

as its own section and not a subsection of the chatterbox, definitely a year old


----------



## God (Aug 15, 2016)

I think hes trolling.


----------



## Marco (Aug 15, 2016)

I don't know about subsections. But it's been its own subforum for longer than 2 years, I'm sure. Probably around 3.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 15, 2016)

PerC got a mafia sub forum in early 2013, though it wasn't always visible to people who didn't have an account yet. That came later.


----------



## God (Aug 15, 2016)

Yeh, 2013. Immortal was the one who got it done I think.


----------



## Marco (Aug 15, 2016)

It was also a subforum of Arcade at one point.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 15, 2016)

God said:


> I think hes trolling.


----------



## God (Aug 15, 2016)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


>


----------



## Tiger (Aug 15, 2016)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


>





God said:


>


----------



## Marco (Aug 15, 2016)

So, yeah. It's been around since Fall of 2013, at least.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2016)

ok I got the timeline worked out

2010 - the height of its popularity, games everywhere, lounge, MD, etc
2011 - Mafia games outlawed in most sections, quite a few played in the defunct Pachinko Parlour
2012-2013 - Arcade era
Late 2013-early 2015 - Mafia subsection of chatterbox
2015-  Mafia own section

I perceive time differently

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm pretty sure we're much more active now, regardless of popularity.


----------



## Marco (Aug 15, 2016)

And Mafia subforum was under Arcade as a subforum for some time in 2013, I'm pretty sure. That's how I easily found it after I was away from NF for around 2 years.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 15, 2016)

I didn't participate in the first two and I remember nothing about the third, so I voted Don Patch and Sandro since they are the most discussed roles in the Favorites in this list I played in. 

Or did I even play in it? I probably died early or something.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2016)

i just want to establish that i am not a brony for voting rainbow dash but rather it is the go-to example of how a characters moral alignment in their universe was not indicative of their faction allegiance (rainbow dash was godfather)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> i just want to establish that i am not a brony for voting rainbow dash but rather it is the go-to example of how a characters moral alignment in their universe was not indicative of their faction allegiance (rainbow dash was godfather)



You're a brony deep inside, Manlio.
Deep... deep... deep inside.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 15, 2016)

There's a brony inside all of us


----------



## God (Aug 15, 2016)

Where is trib


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 15, 2016)

I dunno what she's doing atm but I convinced her to come back for the Dark Souls 3 game for the time being


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2016)

She is missed


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2016)

Legend said:


> She is missed



You saying that comes as no surprise.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 15, 2016)

Superman said:


> That is way below what I used to do. Now though I only join games that look really interesting. Be it theme or who hosts it. Though even by hosts I still may not do it.
> 
> In no order these hosts I will sign up for their games.
> 
> ...





Mr. Waffles said:


> > Firaea
> 
> I'm sure that he'll disagree next time he lurks, but won't say anything.
> Not here anyways. >.>



*says something*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2016)

Firaea said:


> *says something*



I win either way.
Me being right, or you post.
Win/win.


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2016)

Firaea said:


> *says something*


Wormooooo


Mr. Waffles said:


> You saying that comes as no surprise.


quiet you


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2016)

Legend said:


> quiet you



You always say this and it never works.
Maybe you should try a new approach.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 15, 2016)

Legend said:


> Wormooooo



Legend. 

@Superman Thank you for including me in that list, btw. I am humbled. 

Also, a little overdue but congratulations on the modding, @Marco and @Law! I can't imagine many others more suited to the role than the two of you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2016)

Firaea said:


> Legend.
> 
> @Superman Thank you for including me in that list, btw. I am humbled.
> 
> Also, a little overdue but congratulations on the modding, @Marco and @Law! I can't imagine many others more suited to the role than the two of you.



I'll be nice and say nothing.


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You always say this and it never works.
> Maybe you should try a new approach.


Please be quiet


Firaea said:


> Legend.


How are you old chap?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2016)

Legend said:


> Please be quiet



Better, but still not very effective, apparently.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 15, 2016)

Legend said:


> Please be quiet
> 
> How are you old chap?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Better, but still not very effective, apparently.


Please shut your trap?
so the status quo


----------



## Santí (Aug 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2016)

Legend said:


> Please shut your trap?



Nah, not working either.


----------



## God (Aug 15, 2016)

Dark souls 3 looks like a party


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2016)

its lit


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2016)

well shit


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 15, 2016)

Sup Firea


----------



## Firaea (Aug 15, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Sup Firea



Sup Sinata.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 15, 2016)

Firaea said:


> Sup Sinata.


You win this round, Fireae


----------



## God (Aug 16, 2016)

I got this drank in my cup...


----------



## Didi (Aug 16, 2016)

Did I actually play in any Favourites except the most recent one lol


I don't remember

I do know they only became things after I was kinda done with NF mafia (as in, I wasn't playing literally every single game anymore like I did before)


----------



## Marco (Aug 16, 2016)

Wow, Diamond is Unbreakable is up to 20 episodes. Fuck yeah, I have like 15 episodes to catch up on.


----------



## Marco (Aug 16, 2016)

Man, we should've had a JJBA Colosseum. @Badalight


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2016)

I highly  suspect this to be bullshit.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2016)

Superman said:


> I highly  suspect this to be bullshit.



If only....


----------



## Savage (Aug 16, 2016)

Suicide squad was lit af!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 16, 2016)

that doesn't sound right


----------



## Savage (Aug 16, 2016)

I saw that shit high and thought it was a good movie. Not better than winter soldier, but better than the last two DCU movies


----------



## Tiger (Aug 16, 2016)

I liked Suicide Squad, not sure what the whiners were expecting. Academy award nominees?

It played out like a comic book...which is what I paid money to see.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 16, 2016)

This place is devoid of activity this morning...time to go play No Man's Sky, I guess.

And by that I mean, it's time to go mine for gold for 4 hours straight...


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2016)

Law said:


> This place is void of activity this morning...time to go play No Man's Sky, I guess.
> 
> And by that I mean, it's time to go mine for gold for 4 hours straight...



Have fun with the mining!
Sounds like a drag to me though.


----------



## Marco (Aug 16, 2016)

I can't get that game to work no matter how hard I try. First I had massive FPS and stuttering issues. Then I tried to fix it with that GSync thing. That just made it so that the game failed to start up. And since then, the error codes keep on changing. First there was some dll issue. Now there's some 0000000000x something read/write issue. Fucking hell.

GOG version.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 16, 2016)

I only choose to do this in the game. It's all about the freedom to do whatever...this is just a good way to make money faster for a bigger ship.

The game is an explorer's wet dream.


Damn Marco...and my buddy in AZ has crashing problems.

Our games have been flawless. (Mine and Draekke's, though it's Xialexi who enjoys it most out of the three of us)


----------



## Tiger (Aug 16, 2016)

Is it possible that it takes a lot more space on your PS4 than it advertises, and you need to make some room?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 16, 2016)

Law said:


> I liked Suicide Squad, not sure what the whiners were expecting. Academy award nominees?
> 
> It played out like a comic book...which is what I paid money to see.



Its the dumbest film I have seen since... Dragonball Evolution, maybe?

I get it that comic book films should be simple but this one made Transformers look intellectual.

It was more fun than both MoS and BvS combined though, so I give it that.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 16, 2016)

No, no. I have it on the PC. I'm gonna reinstall it later and have another go at fixing the stuttering and FPS.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2016)

My back log of games is so massive I can not get new games.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 16, 2016)

My log of games is massive but my old PC cant run most of them.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Millefeuille (Aug 16, 2016)

Gentle reminder that even if we changed thread you are still ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Tiger (Aug 16, 2016)

*reminded*


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2016)

DDL and his shit taste


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2016)

Legend said:


> DDL and his shit taste


Taste gonna taste, Legend.
You know that.


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2016)

This is true


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 16, 2016)

My taste is shit because I thought SS was dumb?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2016)

Millefeuille said:


> Gentle reminder that even if we changed thread you are still ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



 Millie please...don't call these ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Marco (Aug 16, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> My taste is shit because I thought SS was dumb?


To be fair, you do think Finding Dory is better than Inside Out.


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Savage (Aug 16, 2016)

Inside out is fairly average. Maybe slightly above. Maybe


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 16, 2016)

Marco said:


> To be fair, you do think Finding Dory is better than Inside Out.



No I don't. I never said that.

What I said is that Finding Dory is better than Zootopia.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 16, 2016)

Legend is treading dangerously close to my spite list.

Reactions: Like 1 | Old 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 16, 2016)

Oh, yes, my bad. That seems much worse, to me.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Didi (Aug 17, 2016)

Didi said:


> Did I actually play in any Favourites except the most recent one lol
> 
> 
> I don't remember
> ...





someone answer this


----------



## Badalight (Aug 17, 2016)

Fuck Sandro. Fuck Don Patch. Fuck favorites 3.


----------



## Legend (Aug 17, 2016)

You mad bro?


----------



## Marco (Aug 17, 2016)

@Badalight, holy shit, this chef episode is insane.


----------



## Marco (Aug 17, 2016)

Oh shiiiiii-- Joseph's coming to Moriah Town!


----------



## Badalight (Aug 17, 2016)

You picked a great (or terrible depending on how you look at it) time to catch up.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 17, 2016)

Legend said:


> You mad bro?



Yeh. I was ever so slightly salty that my team had the game in the bag and then GOS who inexplicably hadn't been modkilled came back after his travels in rural China to troll the game, and handed it to Sandro (Even though it completely went against his win con, he just threw the game). There were some other small things that had they gone slightly different would've had us win the win. I would've been unkillable but the last possible thing that could've killed me is what did me in, and we had a plan to generify Sandro that WPK wouldn't let go through because of an over-sight in design. Then we also would've won at one point had one person been 15 minutes slower in sending in their action.

My fave and least favorite game ever.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 17, 2016)

Hola. Hey congratulations @Law and @Marco. Can't think of anyone else being better to mod this place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 17, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Hola. Hey congratulations @Law and @Marco. Can't think of anyone else being better to mod this place.



A wild Stelios appears.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 17, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> A wild Stelios appears.



And tanned!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2016)

itt: we discuss bastard roles

silencers (anything that suppresses activity a shit )
jester (whoop de woop im scummy lynch me, game doesnt even end)
lyncher (LOL GUYS IM THE COP THIS GUY IS SCUM LYNCH HIM)
survivor (literally most afkzzz role in existence)
insane cop variations (OH BOY GOTTA LOVE NOT TRUSTING MY ABILITIES)
duelist (durhur coinflip RNG fun)
schizo (durhur RNG abilities fun)


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 17, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> itt: we discuss bastard roles
> 
> silencers (anything that suppresses activity a shit )
> jester (whoop de woop im scummy lynch me, game doesnt even end)
> ...



I agree with 1, 2, 3 and 4.
Disagree with 5 somewhat.
Indifferent about 6 and 7.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 17, 2016)

Gonna make a culmination of all the bastard roles and make Jeroen play it


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 17, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Gonna make a culmination of all the bastard roles and make Jeroen play it



I'm sure I'll enjoy it and suck at it to the fullest extent.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 17, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> itt: we discuss bastard roles
> 
> silencers (anything that suppresses activity a shit )
> jester (whoop de woop im scummy lynch me, game doesnt even end)
> ...



 I agree with all of those..except schizo.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 17, 2016)

I like Jester if it requires effort to pull off. When it's just its vanilla version, I'm against it.


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 17, 2016)

I was really upset when Ripper Roo died night one. Never really got a chance to see how the hybrid was going to work.

Chaos/Marco winning as jester in the vanilla game I hosted on behalf of WAD was comedy gold to me at least.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> I was really upset when Ripper Roo died night one. Never really got a chance to see how the hybrid was going to work.
> 
> Chaos/Marco winning as jester in the vanilla game I hosted on behalf of WAD was comedy gold to me at least.



sin 

i think that was the best possible vanilla jester setup


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> Hosting a 30 player 'Role Madness' game sometime in March based on...the seven deadly sins.
> 
> Here are the mafia roles leaked:
> 
> ...





wadvisor said:


> The following roles have not been finished/developed but they are:
> 
> *The Seven Heavenly Virtues(Town)*​
> 
> ...





wadvisor said:


> And now for the fun part
> 
> [*Evil*] - Invulnerable to all actions. Unlynchable. Can replace a dead mafia role by converting a player once.
> 
> ...



i never got around to hosting this 

maybe in a couple of months, too many upcoming games on the docket


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 17, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> i never got around to hosting this
> 
> maybe in a couple of months, too many upcoming games on the docket



Just so you know... that God role is the worst role in the history of NF mafia.
In my opinion.

It's like you take the survivor role and make it even worse.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2016)

i need to tweak some stuff tho


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Just so you know... that God role is the worst role in the history of NF mafia.
> In my opinion.
> 
> It's like you take the survivor role and make it even worse.



theologically reflective, innit?


----------



## Marco (Aug 17, 2016)

Superman said:


> Is there a post that links all past games?
> 
> @Law @Marco



@Superman 
Funny you mention that. Cause I was gonna bring up the possibility of us working on a directory like that, recognizing past winners and modkills/replacements. Gonna be extremely hard to with all past games, not just because of volume but because hardly any games have the ending linked to OP so you gotta search through the last pages and because replacements are hardly ever kept track of that well, I.e. the original players that were modkilled. Regardless, it can be an ever growing directory. We won't need all past games.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 17, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> theologically reflective, innit?



For most, maybe.
Idunno.
I'm not even sure what the hell that even means lol. :/

>.>


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 17, 2016)

Marco said:


> @Superman
> Funny you mention that. Cause I was gonna bring up the possibility of us working on a directory like that, recognizing past winners and modkills/replacements. Gonna be extremely hard to with all past games, not just because of volume but because hardly any games have the ending linked to OP so you gotta search through the last pages and because replacements are hardly ever kept track of that well, I.e. the original players that were modkilled. Regardless, it can be an ever growing directory. We won't need all past games.



> We won't need all past games

That's a good thing, cause I doubt all past games are in this section lol.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2016)

you can find most simply by googling narutoforums mafia tbh


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2016)

there are some in the darkweb tho like the blender and BH mafia games


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> For most, maybe.
> Idunno.
> I'm not even sure what the hell that even means lol. :/
> 
> >.>



the role doesnt do anything
just like god doesnt do anything


----------



## Tiger (Aug 17, 2016)

Whether we can get all past games or just most of them is ok. It's more important that we start the framework now so it's never a concern in the future.


----------



## Marco (Aug 17, 2016)

WAD, Yeah, if we can get through even half the games on this section, compiling all winners and inactive players, maybe then we'll think of the ones outside.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 17, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> the role doesnt do anything
> just like god doesnt do anything



Well... I suppose the answer is yes then. 
For me it would still be no I suppose.


----------



## Marco (Aug 17, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> there are some in the darkweb tho like the blender and BH mafia games


Deep, not dark.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2016)

yea tru


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2016)

btw im ok with this project
itll allow me to nostalgiafag harder over the era when i was a good player
marco make sure you get the data from wormo's hanzo game first


----------



## Marco (Aug 17, 2016)

I don't think I'll be going that far back, wado. There's a lot of data to consider here, you know.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 17, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> there are some in the darkweb tho like the blender and BH mafia games



I actually have a pm with a bunch of links to older games with the 2nd BH game being one of them lol.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2016)

Marco said:


> I don't think I'll be going that far back, wado. There's a lot of data to consider here, you know.



then dont do it at all


----------



## Marco (Aug 17, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> then dont do it at all



I'm doing it for the future, wado, not the past.


----------



## Marco (Aug 17, 2016)

Of course, if we decide to go through with it, you're welcome to collect info from the ancient games.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2016)

i-i would but i have this deadly disease you see...


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 17, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> i-i would but i have this deadly disease you see...



Wouldn't that be a good reason to do it ?
So the rest of us have an easy way to look back and remember your greatness ? 

As for me, I'd do it, but I think going through all those games checking for modkills/who won/etc is too boring even for me lol.
I'd draw the line at finding games that aren't in this section, cause that's on the same level as my regular all day boredom.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 17, 2016)

@wadvisor why shitpost when you could reminisce about old games and past victories


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Wouldn't that be a good reason to do it ?
> So the rest of us have an easy way to look back and remember your greatness ?
> 
> As for me, I'd do it, but I think going through all those games checking for modkills/who won/etc is too boring even for me lol.
> I'd draw the line at finding games that aren't in this section, cause that's on the same level as my regular all day boredom.



my deadly disease stops me...because its...acute acedia dystrophy 



~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> @wadvisor why shitpost when you could reminisce about old games and past victories


----------



## Marco (Aug 17, 2016)

@wad I assume this deadly disease rhymes with craziness. 



We can start in sections. 

One person just links all games sorted from newest to oldest. Others go through the batches to determine the winners and inactives. 

Once we have a decent directory of at least the last couple years, we can start a stickied thread with the goods.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 17, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> my deadly disease stops me...because its...acute acedia dystrophy



I have no clue what that is and googling it gave no results that seemed to be relevant.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 17, 2016)

Crippling apathy, Waffles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 17, 2016)

Law said:


> Crippling apathy, Waffles.



No wonder google was useless....


----------



## God (Aug 17, 2016)

You are useless.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 17, 2016)

God said:


> You are useless.



Tell me something I didn't already know, Cubey.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 17, 2016)

Just Google acedia--> find out it means apathy, sloth.

Understand acute means severe.

Know that dystrophy is a disease trigger word.

Waddo being clever.


----------



## God (Aug 17, 2016)

Oh yeah and speaking of bastard roles, those fuckin "taboo" roles


----------



## Didi (Aug 17, 2016)

Go fuck yourself Marco, talking shit in a place I can't reply smh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 17, 2016)

Didi said:


> Go fuck yourself Marco, talking shit in a place I can't reply smh


That's the best kind of talking shit.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 17, 2016)

@Stelios thanks btw, thought I responded already.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 17, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Tell me something I didn't already know, Cubey.



 You are Russian


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 17, 2016)

Marco said:


> @Superman
> Funny you mention that. Cause I was gonna bring up the possibility of us working on a directory like that, recognizing past winners and modkills/replacements. Gonna be extremely hard to with all past games, not just because of volume but because hardly any games have the ending linked to OP so you gotta search through the last pages and because replacements are hardly ever kept track of that well, I.e. the original players that were modkilled. Regardless, it can be an ever growing directory. We won't need all past games.



This is a great idea. I've even thought of doing it myself the other day, but then I realized the huge amount of work it would be and gave up. But if we got a few people to do it, it could happen.

I'm volunteering for this if you guys need a hand. I guess I'd want to catalog the games that happened in the past 2 years, since that's the time I've played here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Old 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 17, 2016)

Yeah, I've thought about doing it a couple times but never gone through, thinking of the sheer volume. 

Volunteering much appreciated. I think just the last couple years should be our goal for now. We'll probably need to look through every game a lot to get to the inactives and modkills. That is a sheer amount of work, especially when you add in the fact that we can't just search by host's posts in any thread before the xenforo upgrade. 

My plan is that we start with a list of games from last couple years with links. Then 3-4 of us figure out the wins, replacements and modkills in 2-3 games each per day. Some will be quick but some will take a lot of time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 17, 2016)

I agree with the timeframe, but would like to include all Faves games. I'll do those if it's a pain.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 17, 2016)

@Law 
@Marco 

I guess I too can lend a hand to this project as well. The more people on it the faster and neater it will be.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marco (Aug 17, 2016)

Good shit. I'll make a thread within the next couple days with links to 30-40 last games, as a start. 

We can discuss more about what more we can include in the thread (host's notes, if they wish, etc), decide if we want it as a new sticky or push it in somewhere, etc, and within a month, I think we can have the fresh thread up, and then we'll just keep adding older stuff (as we get time) and newer stuff (as games finish).


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 17, 2016)

I guess more help is good so I can always do a couple here and there if you want.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marco (Aug 17, 2016)

Hmm.. You will have to read through hundreds of posts to find posts about replacements and modkills. You sure you wanna do it?


----------



## Tiger (Aug 17, 2016)

Any help is appreciated. When we're set up, we can delegate.


----------



## Legend (Aug 18, 2016)

This Convo needs Life


----------



## Crugyr (Aug 18, 2016)

This sounds hard


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2016)

Dog days of summer....


----------



## Crugyr (Aug 18, 2016)

I wouldn't mind helping if I'm free when we do it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marco (Aug 18, 2016)

It's going to require constant and long-term contribution, not like some time we have to arrange on to meet up. If you take out 15 minutes to look through a single game and do that thrice a week, that's going to add up pretty quickly.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 18, 2016)

For future games, hosts can use it as a place to save their post game commentary and thoughts.

If people are volunteering to help, it'd mostly just be for past games.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 18, 2016)

Law said:


> I like Jester if it requires effort to pull off. When it's just its vanilla version, I'm against it.



Explain.

Jester can be fun, though I don't particularly like dying. The only times I've been successfully lynched (minus the most recent favorites which was sort of a self lynch) were as Jester. 

There was one game where I almost got lynched on D1 as Jester, which in itself is pretty good. About 10 minutes before phase end someone sent a vig kill on me for unexplainable reasons so I lost. I was revived later on in the game and almost got my self lynched even as confirmed jester through some bullshit lie - had vote majority up until the very end of the phase. It was pretty fun. Had it actually worked, that would've been one of my favorites performances of mine


----------



## Badalight (Aug 18, 2016)

Oh god, don't compile how many wins we have. I'm pretty sure my record is quite shit (partially due to the low number of games I've had). But I swear I must have one of the biggest ratios of "near wins". Been 1 phase away from winning so many times.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 18, 2016)

Badalight said:


> Oh god, don't compile how many wins we have. I'm pretty sure my record is quite shit (partially due to the low number of games I've had). But I swear I must have one of the biggest ratios of "near wins". Been 1 phase away from winning so many times.



You cant be worse than Santi.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 18, 2016)

Damn this place is dead for a Thursday.

@Badalight the way you worded that makes it sound like you think you've never been lynched _as scum_. Pfft.

As far as what I mean by a more advanced jester, any game of mine that has had a jester has been an example of this.

This year's Faves had:

​
*Spawn
*​*[Hellspawn]*- You can't be killed.
*[Malebolgia's Contract]*- You can't be lynched.
*[Martyrs Are Pathetic, I Just Want To Die]*- The first time you would be killed, you instead lose _[Malebolgia's Contract]_. If Role-Crushed, only the _[Hellspawn]_ ability is destroyed. You are immune to positive actions, and fail even the easiest Lie-Detect.

_Win-condition: Get lynched._


Spawn had to be Role-Crushed, then killed, _then_ lynched. And if he could manage all of that, he would win.

Then @Cromer decided he didn't want to play anymore. And @Aries decided he didn't like how his submission was treated. Whereas I was sitting there thinking it was one of my favorite roles in the game.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 18, 2016)

Law said:


> Damn this place is dead for a Thursday.



It probably just looks that way.


----------



## Santí (Aug 18, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You cant be worse than Santi.



Facts.


----------



## Marco (Aug 18, 2016)

@Badalight, don't worry. No point recording near wins.


----------



## Legend (Aug 18, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 18, 2016)

WPK is skrill


----------



## Tiger (Aug 18, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> WPK is skrill



I tagged and PM'd him multiple times, I'm sure he's just busy.

I do not want to jump ahead of him. Chaos' game is probably happening soon as well. Both those guys have a habit of being strong-willed enough not to post on the forums until they need to, and then they're active.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 18, 2016)

ya and u said u wouldnt rly wanna play and host anyways 

in other news i just posted my signups for a small role madness (*gasp?*) game ill host in a month or 2

i had that project scrapped for years i refuse to let it go to waste since its really a fun concept imo


----------



## Tiger (Aug 18, 2016)

Yeah, I can't/won't do both simultaneously. So I just asked WPK if he's hosting soon, as I'm hyped to play his game. But if not, then I could potentially swap spots.

I remember talking to you about that game in a PM a while back. Looks like fun, but I can't commit to it this far in advance. The wifey doesn't even know yet that I plan on hosting more games this year, heh...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 18, 2016)

no problem broseph

u already know if u dont play im gonna bruteforce promote you to co-mod status 

the fun variety, the one that has the role list and can commentate on the game with the host, not the bitch co-mod that has to send out role PMs, do vote counts, etc.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 18, 2016)

Yeah, that's cool.


----------



## Savage (Aug 18, 2016)

Marco said:


> @Badalight, don't worry. No point recording near wins.


We can add it to the mafia awards lol. A most cucked award would be hilarious


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 18, 2016)

Law said:


> The wifey doesn't even know yet that I plan on hosting more games this year, heh...



Take her see a movie, then dinner and subtly enter that in the convo while drinking her favorite wine and casually stroll through the sidewalks afterwards.


----------



## Marco (Aug 18, 2016)

Savage said:


> We can add it to the mafia awards lol. A most cucked award would be hilarious


Perfect. Nominees have to have more cucks than wins.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 18, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Take her see a movie, then dinner and subtly enter that in the convo while drinking her favorite wine and casually stroll through the sidewalks afterwards.



Let her choose an animated movie on Netflix.
Buy her the oatmeal chocolate chip cookies that are her favorite.
Make her some iced tea or chocolate milk.
Walk around Home Depot and not make subtle attempts to get her to leave.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 18, 2016)

Law said:


> Let her choose an animated movie on Netflix.
> Buy her the oatmeal chocolate chip cookies that are her favorite.
> Make her some iced tea or chocolate milk.
> Walk around Home Depot and not make subtle attempts to get her to leave.



There you go!


----------



## Savage (Aug 18, 2016)

Marco said:


> Perfect. Nominees have to have more cucks than wins.


There is no nominees as there would be a numerical value. And there would have to be criteria like, it only count in games with multiple mafia and/or (non)hostile indies that could have won with said faction but didn't because another faction or said faction prevented it(i.e mafia killing survivor during end game).


----------



## Marco (Aug 18, 2016)

Savage said:


> There is no nominees as there would be a numerical value. And there would have to be criteria like, it only count in games with multiple mafia and/or (non)hostile indies that could have won with said faction but didn't because another faction or said faction prevented it(i.e mafia killing survivor during end game).


Nah, too subjective. You can't do it numerically. Hence, nominees. Then you can actually vote.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 18, 2016)

It occurs to me that we should have fished up the roles and posted them so people knew what they were voting for.


----------



## Marco (Aug 18, 2016)

Law said:


> It occurs to me that we should have fished up the roles and posted them so people knew what they were voting for.



You mean put them in the OP?


----------



## Savage (Aug 18, 2016)

That would've been neat


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 18, 2016)

i actually cant read wtf


----------



## God (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Marco (Aug 18, 2016)

I mean, we can still do it.


----------



## Marco (Aug 18, 2016)

Lord Genome said:


> i actually cant read wtf


You really can't.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 18, 2016)

ive never been modkilled before

ive never been this tilted

wtffff


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 18, 2016)

tilted at myself cuz its 100% my fault

but sitll


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 18, 2016)

Lord Genome said:


> ive never been modkilled before
> 
> ive never been this tilted
> 
> wtffff


I was thinking this might be one of the few games where I don't have to modkill anyone. But no such luck.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 18, 2016)

at least it wasnt for activity

right


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 18, 2016)

yeah


----------



## God (Aug 18, 2016)

I know dat feel lg


----------



## Badalight (Aug 18, 2016)

Law said:


> Damn this place is dead for a Thursday.
> 
> @Badalight the way you worded that makes it sound like you think you've never been lynched _as scum_. Pfft.
> 
> ...



Show me a game where I was lynched as scum (badaroach role doesn't count as I was lynch immune and purposefully got votes to waste the lynch) and afaik I've never been lynched as town either until faves this year which was because of stacked self votes. I don't believe I've ever been lynched successfullyin a traditional sense resulting in a loss.


----------



## Marco (Aug 18, 2016)

Much more impressive if you play more than 2-3 games a year.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 18, 2016)

Savage said:


> There is no nominees as there would be a numerical value. And there would have to be criteria like, it only count in games with multiple mafia and/or (non)hostile indies that could have won with said faction but didn't because another faction or said faction prevented it(i.e mafia killing survivor during end game).



Still don't know if I'd win juat based on the few amount of games I play in a year, but I'm sure I have a high ratio of this happening and it's always in high profile games.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 18, 2016)

Marco said:


> Much more impressive if you play more than 2-3 games a year.



Fair point, but I still find it impressive and don't think many people can say that. I'm just decent at talking my way out of a lynch. Random bullshit never fails to put me down though. Faves last year I had everyone convinced I was town, minus town vig who went after me after following rions bullshit reasoning (he was right in a sense, but his reasoning was awful and tgat vig was awful and lucked into that one by being dumb)


----------



## Marco (Aug 18, 2016)

Badalight said:


> Fair point, but I still find it impressive and don't think many people can say that. I'm just decent at talking my way out of a lynch. Random bullshit never fails to put me down though. Faves last year I had everyone convinced I was town, minus town vig who went after me after following rions bullshit reasoning (he was right in a sense, but his reasoning was awful and tgat vig was awful and lucked into that one by being dumb)



I mean, I guess you're proud of yourself and that's nice, but it's not really telling of your skills, since you hardly play.

Not saying you're a bad player. You're really good. Just that this statistic isn't impressive at all, considering the games you've played.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 18, 2016)

Marco said:


> I mean, I guess you're proud of yourself and that's nice, but it's not really telling of your skills, since you hardly play.
> 
> Not saying you're a bad player. You're really good. Just that this statistic isn't impressive at all, considering the games you've played.



You could also argue it's more impressive as almost every game I play is an mvp award or near mvp level play.

I don't play much, but when I do - I go hard.

In the pants.

I think it's more impressive to play few games and always turn in a good performance than many games and have a lot of bad mixed with good. If you play enough games, of course you'll turn in a good performance at some point.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 18, 2016)

bada play in mystics game its gonna be lit


----------



## Legend (Aug 18, 2016)

Hello Folks


----------



## Badalight (Aug 18, 2016)

Lord Genome said:


> bada play in mystics game its gonna be lit



Explain


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 18, 2016)

lit is slang for its gonna be really good


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 18, 2016)

Badalight said:


> Explain



It's a dark souls game

It's gonna be fun

Play


----------



## Badalight (Aug 18, 2016)

Lord Genome said:


> It's a dark souls game
> 
> It's gonna be fun
> 
> Play



Ds3

Spoilers


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 19, 2016)

Your never going to play it rofl


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 19, 2016)

Also it's a mafia game what are you gonna get spoiled on


----------



## Marco (Aug 19, 2016)

@Badalight, you don't need to defend yourself. I know you're a good player. The point is that when you only play 2-3 games a year, it's not really that much of an achievement. The more games you play, the chances of a clean record diminish. And once you're a little notorious, you can look forward to only being able to survive as scum if you're immune to investigations.

It's just not that hard when you only play 2-3 times a year. Let's say 10 games in 3 years. Say you roll scum some 3-4 times probably. In 3 years.



Badalight said:


> You could also argue it's more impressive as almost every game I play is an mvp award or near mvp level play.



Let's cool it there, badabro. I'm pretty sure you're distribution of good performances vs average/bad performances is pretty normal.



> I don't play much, but when I do - I go hard.
> 
> In the pants.
> 
> I think it's more impressive to play few games and always turn in a good performance than many games and have a lot of bad mixed with good. If you play enough games, of course you'll turn in a good performance at some point.



I think neither is all that impressive, tbh. Impressive would be going hard everytime you play AND playing a lot of games.

When I say impressive, I'm talking in context of other good mafia players. It's definitely commendable that you always play your best and you are indeed a great player.

But seriously, think about how many times you've been scum. It's not really that hard to not get lynched a dozen or so times. Especially if you spread them over half a decade.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

nobody can self-wank as much as i can anyways lbr


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> nobody can self-wank as much as i can anyways lbr



This is true.
He wanks himself like no other.


----------



## Savage (Aug 19, 2016)

Finally saw zootopia. Can finally vote in the game thread poll


----------



## Didi (Aug 19, 2016)

@Badalight wasn't I scum with you somewhere this past half year

and we didn't win right?


sooooooooooooooooooooo?


----------



## Didi (Aug 19, 2016)

also

>LG


----------



## Catamount (Aug 19, 2016)

Pretty much hate you all, take care, see you soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Badalight (Aug 19, 2016)

Marco said:


> @Badalight
> 
> Let's cool it there, badabro. I'm pretty sure you're distribution of good performances vs average/bad performances is pretty normal.



My games speak for themselves imo. In the few games I play, I often get MVP or get close to mvp (Rip the game where I was vig and was 4/4 on my vig kills out of pure intuition, then died from hitting bomb and wasn't recommended for town mvp)



Didi said:


> @Badalight wasn't I scum with you somewhere this past half year
> 
> and we didn't win right?
> 
> ...



I'm not sure what point you're trying to make? I never said I win at scum, just that I don't get lynched, in fact I said my win record is shit. I get within 1 phase of winning all the time though (favorites 4, 5, 6, One Piece, etc).


----------



## Marco (Aug 19, 2016)

Badalight said:


> My games speak for themselves imo. In the few games I play, I often get MVP or get close to mvp (Rip the game where I was vig and was 4/4 on my vig kills out of pure intuition, then died from hitting bomb and wasn't recommended for town mvp)



Eh, I recall just as many average performances by you as good ones. Anyway, actions speak louder than words. There's some sign ups on. Step right up, Badabro.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

also

bada has pretty much also played RM games innit?

for the most part he could have been blessed in RM with good roles/opportunities

once i see him pull his chops in a vanilla setup maybe he'll join the select few of those ive respected over the course of time 

or hell, even do well in future games if he becomes so acclaimed


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2016)

Don't be an AM, Marco.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

also i almost made a top 10 all time nf mafia greats list but decided against it 
not counting myself of course


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

my favorite relics of the past were

amrun, my mother and my sensei
blaze, my idol and my rival
mio, my student and my nemesis

good times


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> my favorite relics of the past were
> 
> amrun, my mother and my sensei
> blaze, my idol and my rival
> ...



Those were the days.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

ill confess i never found LB that good 

'she' was good at working the crowd, sure, had that charisma going on along with the activity it promotes which was good

but in terms of actions and scumhunting

not as good as the elite imo


----------



## God (Aug 19, 2016)

Lb's entire schtick was screaming "LOL IM MAFIA" at the top of his lungs.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

though 'she' did tilt Law in one of the only games i played with him in the past into modkilling himself in a BH game 

might have been the first game i played with him actually


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

that was also the game where mio was vig and derped miserably to the end 

that was also legend's rookie debut and i snuffed him out instantly 

i also won that game for us pretty handily with my OP scumdar then 

and then Koi pretty much BMed me and said i didnt deserve anything cuz i had a bad attitude


----------



## Marco (Aug 19, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Don't be an AM, Marco.



Don't know what you mean.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

Marco said:


> Don't know what you mean.



u included ur reply as part of bada's quote at first


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

^ has top tier observational skills 

also the stenciling on my 'f5' key is completely faded


----------



## Marco (Aug 19, 2016)

Pretty sure you imagining shit.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2016)

Marco said:


> Pretty sure you imagining shit.



No point in trying to talking your way out of it.
Man up and accept the mantle of AM.


----------



## Marco (Aug 19, 2016)

There can only be one AM.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2016)

Marco said:


> There can only be one AM.



> AM
> MArco

Maybe you're the other AM.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

who holds the current title of lurker king gumby2ms?


----------



## Marco (Aug 19, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > AM
> > MArco
> 
> Maybe you're the other AM.


If anything I'm the opposite of AM, then.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2016)

Marco said:


> If anything I'm the opposite of AM, then.



But you 2 are so alike.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

AlwaysMarco


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> AlwaysMarco



I can dig it.


----------



## Marco (Aug 19, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> But you 2 are so alike.



MA and AM are opposites, though. So if you're using that as a connection between us, it's a kinship of opposite elements rather than like.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2016)

Marco said:


> MA and AM are opposites, though. So if you're using that as a connection between us, it's a kinship of opposite elements rather than like.



You both have an A and a M.
You both reply to people within the quote itself.

See.

Alike.


----------



## Marco (Aug 19, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You both have an A and a M.
> You both reply to people within the quote itself.
> 
> See.
> ...


At least I don't leak user profile link all over the post.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2016)

Marco said:


> At least I don't leak user profile link all over the post.



Well... you not leaking is good. Otherwise you'd be needing some help from a doctor.


----------



## Marco (Aug 19, 2016)

Well, you're right here, waffles. You can always patch me up.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2016)

Marco said:


> Well, you're right here, waffles. You can always patch me up.



You don't want me patching you up though.
Unless you want it to be done horribly.


----------



## Marco (Aug 19, 2016)

You're the best doctor, waffles.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2016)

Marco said:


> You're the best doctor, waffles.



Not really.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 19, 2016)

He's really the best jester


----------



## Didi (Aug 19, 2016)

Badalight said:


> My games speak for themselves imo. In the few games I play, I often get MVP or get close to mvp (Rip the game where I was vig and was 4/4 on my vig kills out of pure intuition, then died from hitting bomb and wasn't recommended for town mvp)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what point you're trying to make? I never said I win at scum, just that I don't get lynched, in fact I said my win record is shit. I get within 1 phase of winning all the time though (favorites 4, 5, 6, One Piece, etc).





I'm asking how'd you die then
cuz I don't remember


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> He's really the best jester



That I am.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 19, 2016)

AlwaysMarco 

Idk who is the current lurker king tbh


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 19, 2016)

I will start the game at night to work with my work schedule for the next several days. No perfect time since I work both mornings and nights at the moment but night works best overall.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 19, 2016)

I'll probably slot in my game to start around whenever Zootopia is over or close to over then


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

Lord Genome said:


> AlwaysMarco
> 
> Idk who is the current lurker king tbh



Closest candidate is probably Chaos


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2016)

And they said MPG was dead smh.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 19, 2016)

Marco said:


> Eh, I recall just as many average performances by you as good ones. Anyway, actions speak louder than words. There's some sign ups on. Step right up, Badabro.



Feel free to list em. If you list faves 7 tho, ima refute it because obvious reasons. I didn't do super good in Jojos though, u rite. But in that same token I can't recall any downright bad games from myself either.

Anyway, I'm not sittin' claiming I'm amazing or anything, though I do think I'm frequently over looked, but that's just prob due to how few games I play. Still, in those mafia awards in the indie category only getting 1 vote for that year made me salty when I had essentially 3 indie wins within 2 games (like, how is that even possible), and IK had 2 or 3 wins in a larger number of games, and really those numbers are a bit iffy too because one of his indie wins came from my indie loss where I got royally fucked up by rng (I had like a 19/20 chance to win, while he had a 1/20) so by my measure, me putting myself into that position and getting fucked up is still more impressive even though I lost. But RIP. IK is great though. Just think a few more votes my way would've been NICE.



wadvisor said:


> also
> 
> bada has pretty much also played RM games innit?
> 
> ...



I did some vanillafia waaaay back in the day (before mafia even had its own section? Ionno). We were doing mafia in the Naruto BD convo thread a super long time ago. I did really well in those, but very few people who played in those frequented this section (LB , HN, and LG maybe?)



wadvisor said:


> though 'she' did tilt Law in one of the only games i played with him in the past into modkilling himself in a BH game
> 
> might have been the first game i played with him actually



Yooooo, what? LB is a dude?




Didi said:


> I'm asking how'd you die then
> cuz I don't remember



Idr either... prob got vigged. But I also don't know what game you're referring to soooooo.

As for the discussion on fave players... Cosmic Castaway with his pie charts was awesome, me and Kaitou had some good team work back in the day, me and LG in favorites 6 tore the house down, and me and AJ in favorites 4 were like the ultimate team (fuck you GOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS).

Aside from that, I dig IK, Marco, and ShinZ. ST has some scary good reads though him vigging me when I was a jester about to be lynched is unforgivable.


----------



## Didi (Aug 19, 2016)

I could swear we were on a team together recently but I can't find the game nor the PM so I probably imagined it or am mixing you up with someone else


----------



## Badalight (Aug 19, 2016)

Didi said:


> I could swear we were on a team together recently but I can't find the game nor the PM so I probably imagined it or am mixing you up with someone else



Do you mean our mason team in favorites 7? lol


----------



## Tiger (Aug 19, 2016)

Lol Favorites 7...



~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> I'll probably slot in my game to start around whenever Zootopia is over or close to over then



I'll run Pokemon Go in alternate phases to yours.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

its gonna be a good autumn for NF mafia


----------



## Marco (Aug 19, 2016)

@Badalight 

Faves VI, not VII. 

I'm all out of lube for you, you're just gonna have to go at it dry. Your track record is normal and if you're saying I'm wrong, just sign up and show them cards, brother.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2016)

> NBD mafia games

Were those just as horrible as OBD games ?


----------



## Tiger (Aug 19, 2016)

​*
*
*Ishamael*​*[Balefire]*: A forbidden weave that will erase anyone it hits from existence. You may kill one player during the day phase, this ignores roleblocks. A player killed via [Balefire] cannot be revived.
*[Air Dome]*: A weave of air that stops oncoming attacks. You are bulletproof and can only be killed through lynch.
*[Cour'Souvra]*: A device of the One Power that allows an individual complete control of another. You may control one person's actions for two cycles. Two shot. This will fail if used on a godfather or an independent.
*[Seals on the Dark One's Prison]*: Seven town roles hold a seal to the Dark One's prison. If they are killed the seal they are holding will be broken. When six of the seven seals are broken the [Dark One] is unleashed upon the world.
*[Reality Crumbles]*: When three of the seven seals are broken then daily negative effects will begin to happen, ex: all investigations will fail for the cycle, all roleblocks will fail for the cycle, a random person is killed, etc. When the [Dark One] is unleashed two daily negative effects will happen.
*[Dark One]*: If six of the seven seals are broken then the [Dark One] is set free. You may choose one person who will assume the role of the Dark One (the person's previous role is 'dead' and they are now the Dark One). That person cannot be mafia or independent. You may freely communicate with the [Dark One] and you can win with him. Refer to the Dark One's role below.


_Win Condition: Free the Dark One and eliminate everyone._


*The Dark One*​*[Embodiment of Evil]*: The Dark One is the oldest and most powerful source of evil in the world. You can only be killed if you are lynched twice.
*[Ripped from The Wheel]*: The Dark One may kill one person during the night. This kill ignores doctor's protection, goes through multiple lives and cannot be roleblocked. Targets killed by this cannot be revived.


_Win Condition: Win with Ishamael._


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2016)

Wait... Ishamael is from Wheel of Time....

I should have known that smh.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 19, 2016)

Faves 1's SK

Tezzeret (Samavarti) pulled me into an "anti-mason" Indie QT and the two of us, along with Candlejack (Saturday) and The Dark One (Vash TS) won Faves 1.

Yeah, Wheel of Time was Ish's favorite series. And I read most of it as well, which I believe is why I got the role. We'd discussed a Wheel of Time game previously.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 19, 2016)

Don't remember much from favs 1 except I think I was a cop and died midgame.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2016)

Law said:


> Faves 1's SK
> 
> Tezzeret (Samavarti) pulled me into an "anti-mason" Indie QT and the two of us, along with Candlejack (Saturday) and The Dark One (Vash TS) won Faves 1.
> 
> Yeah, Wheel of Time was Ish's favorite series. And I read most of it as well, which I believe is why I got the role. We'd discussed a Wheel of Time game previously.



Smh editing in the last part. >.>
Knowing Ishamael is from Wheel of Time made me change my vote in the poll. >.>


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

still cant believe i missed faves 1


----------



## God (Aug 19, 2016)

Laws intentions were pure in favs 1. Unfortunately the results were the opposite (he still won though)


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 19, 2016)

I was going to suggest putting the poll roles in the OP but forgot.

@Mr. Waffles  : I had to go bring fury on foes elsewhere


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I was going to suggest putting the poll roles in the OP but forgot.
> 
> @Mr. Waffles  : I had to go bring fury on foes elsewhere



Well.. I'm just glad you didn't forget about us.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

God said:


> Laws intentions were pure in favs 1. Unfortunately the results were the opposite (he still won though)



technically saturday won


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

tbh multiple 'winners' in mega role madness (40+) games is probably one of my greatest grievances against them


----------



## Marco (Aug 19, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> tbh multiple 'winners' in mega role madness (40+) games is probably one of my greatest grievances against them



Such a naive and pointless outlook.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 19, 2016)

What'd he do to get everyone to say candle jack again?  Like tell people to stop saying it or he'd die and people did it out of spite?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

Marco said:


> Such a naive and pointless outlook.



naivete has nothing to do with it

and its not pointless


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 19, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> tbh multiple 'winners' in mega role madness (40+) games is probably one of my greatest grievances against them


Any time town or mafia wins there are multiple winners, don't see why multiple indies winning is a problem. Having all indies be LMS types would be boring and making other independent types end the game when they win is also very meh. 

I want to be indie more

I can only remember being an indepent maybe three times. Watchtower in WotR(chose to join mafia though), Victarion in Cubey's GoT and Mr.X in TWD.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 19, 2016)

God said:


> Laws intentions were pure in favs 1. Unfortunately the results were the opposite (he still won though)



They were not pure at all. Remember, I was in a QT with another hostile Indie that game.

Was I scum-hunting? Yes, absolutely I was. Any good SK needs to be an excellent scum-hunter unless they're just dumbfuck lucky. That's why I was able to convince someone to switch my roles with Nagato/Pain so I could be Town instead. Then I immediately revived my role and solo'd.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Any time town or mafia wins there are multiple winners, don't see why multiple indies winning is a problem. Having all indies be LMS types would be boring and making other independent types end the game when they win is also very meh.
> 
> I want to be indie more
> 
> I can only remember being an indepent maybe three times. Watchtower in WotR(chose to join mafia though), Victarion in Cubey's GoT and Mr.X in TWD.



i just think that means the indies arent balanced well if you cant end the game when theyve achieved their win con

whether it be something as winning by LMS or final X, winning through majority (cult and the like), or a win con as simple as 'survive until day 9' or something

reminds me patchy's majora's mask mafia game


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> reminds me patchy's majora's mask mafia game



Didi as Majora's Mask, right ?
Or was he Tingle...


----------



## God (Aug 19, 2016)

Law said:


> They were not pure at all. Remember, I was in a QT with another hostile Indie that game.
> 
> Was I scum-hunting? Yes, absolutely I was. Any good SK needs to be an excellent scum-hunter unless they're just dumbfuck lucky. That's why I was able to convince someone to switch my roles with Nagato/Pain so I could be Town instead. Then I immediately revived my role and solo'd.



True..

I was more talking about your reasons for killing me night 1 though


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

Law said:


> They were not pure at all. Remember, I was in a QT with another hostile Indie that game.
> 
> Was I scum-hunting? Yes, absolutely I was. Any good SK needs to be an excellent scum-hunter unless they're just dumbfuck lucky. That's why I was able to convince someone to switch my roles with Nagato/Pain so I could be Town instead. Then I immediately revived my role and solo'd.



i would argue that any good SK doesnt necessarily need to be a good scum hunter BUT have a good voting track record against scum

its not very typical the charismatic town-leader types such as you or i are able to last long enough to achieve classic LMS wincons in a metagaming community like NF 

i know i myself have never come close to winning as an SK lol

i pretty much always ended up bargaining for my life and selling my soul to be town's contract killer faux vig


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 19, 2016)

I have a hard time choosing in this poll. Sandro and Don Patch are not my favorite Favorites III roles. I would put Twilight Sparkle, Lindsay Lohan and maybe some town roles like Quick Ben or Ajimu. Might well give the nod to a role from one of the other two.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Didi as Majora's Mask, right ?
> Or was he Tingle...





ya he was majora

man that game still gives me PTSD

first game as scum and i made the quintessential rookie error of No Lynching and saying "i trust blaze" 

kitsune and him hounded me for that

i managed to successfully argue off the votes from me  but Blaze being king fucking raped my butthole with no lube rip


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

that said i guess it helped me also realize how easy it is to punish rookie scums who vote NL d1


----------



## Marco (Aug 19, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> i just think that means the indies arent balanced well if you cant end the game when theyve achieved their win con
> 
> whether it be something as winning by LMS or final X, winning through majority (cult and the like), or a win con as simple as 'survive until day 9' or something
> 
> reminds me patchy's majora's mask mafia game



This is called naivete. Especially in the context of mega games like favorites.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

oh wait i didnt NL

but

BUT



R A P E D
E
A
M
E
D


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

Marco said:


> This is called naivete. Especially in the context of mega games like favorites.



how is that naivete 

disagreeing with the philosophy that there will invariably be indies who achieve their win con before town or mafia doesnt isnt naivete, its just purism - i think either the amount of indies needs to be severely dialed back and/or the ones included need to be given much stricter win cons


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> ya he was majora
> 
> man that game still gives me PTSD
> 
> ...



Well.. to be fair, you were right in trusting Blaze.
Seeing as no townie got lynched that game.
Other then that 1 night lynch thingy anyways.


----------



## Marco (Aug 19, 2016)

Gtfo wad and use the faster mirror. I ain't clicking a narutoforums link.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 19, 2016)

N1 Cubey games da goat


----------



## Marco (Aug 19, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> how is that naivete
> 
> disagreeing with the philosophy that there will invariably be indies who achieve their win con before town or mafia doesnt isnt naivete, its just purism - i think either the amount of indies needs to be severely dialed back and/or the ones included need to be given much stricter win cons



It is naivete. You have a tendency to feel like the path you think is right is the only appropriate one. 

The special myriad wincon is integral to a Favorites game. And there's actual merit to having fun indie roles in large RM games that aren't all game ending.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

Marco said:


> Gtfo wad and use the faster mirror. I ain't clicking a narutoforums link.



fuk u i just copypasta'd from the google prompt just replace narutoforums with forums.hero-academia fucker 

but w/e i did it for u


----------



## Tiger (Aug 19, 2016)

If you have a good record of voting scum, then you're a good scum hunter. 

Whether you chose to share your views with others is a style choice.

And nah, it's not bad design just because an Indie can win without ending a game. Maybe in a 16-24 player game, but never a big RM game.

Not sure why anyone is taking RM criticism from the anti-RM guy hosting an RM game seriously, though.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 19, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > NBD mafia games
> 
> Were those just as horrible as OBD games ?



IIRC they were quite good. Shay was a great host, along with whoever the other host was...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

Law said:


> If you have a good record of voting scum, then you're a good scum hunter.
> 
> Whether you chose to share your views with others is a style choice.
> 
> ...





you can HARDLY compare that game to any of the other clusterfucks like favorites 

lets be honest with ourselves for a second, the only reason people accept otherwise is because it is favorites


----------



## Marco (Aug 19, 2016)

@Law, good at scumhunting is just good at catching scum. Shouldn't matter if you voted them. Also, if your vote isn't being followed or you don't have appropriate abilities, being a great scum hunter is not really helping town.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

that said yall speak like im the only one disillusioned with RM games


----------



## Marco (Aug 19, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> you can HARDLY compare that game to any of the other clusterfucks like favorites
> 
> lets be honest with ourselves for a second, the only reason people accept otherwise is because it is favorites


"People" being you and anyone who agrees with you?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

>OBD mafia games
>Nevermind

Never. Again.


----------



## God (Aug 19, 2016)

I do dislike jesters though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

Marco said:


> "People" being you and anyone who agrees with you?



i simply dont think outside of favorites (and laix games i suppose) people on NF have EVER been historically fond of huge clusterfuck RM games because they are in fact, clusterfucks

with due exception to a few novel instances (like james's 92 player naruto game) people have generally felt disenchanted or burned out from playing them


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> >OBD mafia games
> >Nevermind
> 
> Never. Again.



To be fair, his game was slightly better than the one Darth Nihilius hosted.
Which may be because I didn't pay too much attention during Nevermind's game though.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 19, 2016)

Law said:


> If you have a good record of voting scum, then you're a good scum hunter


That or a good sheep.

Favorite players for me are SoulTaker, ShinZ, Absolute Justice, Marco and Chaos. Law would be on there if I got to see him play more.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 19, 2016)

Pretty much every game I host is role-madness, and pretty much every game I host is universally well-received.

If you are just talking about games that are 50+ in capacity, then yes...those should really only be very special and unique circumstances.



Marco said:


> @Law, good at scumhunting is just good at catching scum. Shouldn't matter if you voted them. Also, if your vote isn't being followed or you don't have appropriate abilities, being a great scum hunter is not really helping town.



What's your point, exactly? 

Mine was-- I was SK in Faves 1, and was scum-hunting so well that when Town found out I was SK, it was more important that they find a way to turn me into Town than get rid of me.

And my opinion is that a good SK is also a good scum-hunter, unless they are just lucky.

Waddo countered that you don't need to be a good scum-hunter, as long as your track record of voting mafia is on point.

If your voting track-record is good, then you are either a good scum-hunter, or AGAIN-- dumbfuck lucky, as I already stated.

Why are we arguing about this? Fucking circular debates in this place, man...gets tiresome.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

imo a qualifier for being a 'scum hunter' is you have to consistently be the first one to FOS scum


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 19, 2016)

God said:


> I do dislike jesters though.


You are the worst kind of people

@wat : What other large RM games have there really been other than Favorites and Laix games lately? Most of the older ones were well received though, like Olivia/FS's Kingdom Hearts, James War of the Realms and Law's games(One Piece, Battle for Mars, Folklore vs Seinen).

I personally am going for more thematic games with less power overall like Zootopia and Majora's Mask.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 19, 2016)

lol Waddo, do you set out to prove Marco right when you post?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 19, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> i simply dont think outside of favorites (and laix games i suppose) people on NF have EVER been historically fond of huge clusterfuck RM games because they are in fact, clusterfucks
> 
> with due exception to a few novel instances (like james's 92 player naruto game) people have generally felt disenchanted or burned out from playing them



Going off on a tangent. It doesn't matter if you think large games burn people out. 

That's not what we're talking about


----------



## Tiger (Aug 19, 2016)

There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio, 
Than are dreamt of in your philosophy. 

@wadvisor


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:
			
		

> You are the worst kind of people
> 
> @wat : What other large RM games have there really been other than Favorites and Laix games lately? Most of the older ones were well received though, like Olivia/FS's Kingdom Hearts, James War of the Realms and Law's games(One Piece, Battle for Mars, Folklore vs Seinen).
> 
> I personally am going for more thematic games with less power overall like Zootopia and Majora's Mask.



i cant remember cuz burnout and many years with many games OP but most of them have been over 40+



Law said:


> lol Waddo, do you set out to prove Marco right when you post?



???????



Marco said:


> Going off on a tangent. It doesn't matter if you think large games burn people out.
> 
> That's not what we're talking about



idk why im arguing tbh
maybe i am just a method actor who always needs to be IC in this section so my transition from poster to player in games is seamless ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Marco (Aug 19, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> imo a qualifier for being a 'scum hunter' is you have to consistently be the first one to FOS scum



Not at all. If someone else is doing it, there's not much need to butt in except to say, "I told you so." I hardly get to reveal half my suspects and often reveal fake suspects.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2016)

People and their opinions, mang.
People and their opinions...


----------



## Marco (Aug 19, 2016)

Law said:


> What's your point, exactly?
> 
> Mine was-- I was SK in Faves 1, and was scum-hunting so well that when Town found out I was SK, it was more important that they find a way to turn me into Town than get rid of me.
> 
> ...


Lol, I was not talking in context of your discussion. 

Just that voting isn't what defines a scum hunter. A good scum hunter is someone who's good at catching scum.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

Marco said:


> Not at all. If someone else is doing it, there's not much need to butt in except to say, "I told you so." I hardly get to reveal half my suspects and often reveal fake suspects.



man thats not a hunter
thats a scavenger


----------



## God (Aug 19, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> You are the worst kind of people



Why tho? 

How much effort does it really take to get yourself lynched?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 19, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> imo a qualifier for being a 'scum hunter' is you have to consistently be the first one to FOS scum


That is a rather ambiguous and bad qualifier. Does just prodding for reactions count for first FoS? If someone brings someone to attention but doesn't offer reasoning that could get the person lynched but another builds the case against them, who gets the most credit? 

I qualify even under your definition but there is a lot of merit in being able to show your work and build off what others get you. Like with Chaos's class system, some people are bruisers and others mages.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:
			
		

> That is a rather ambiguous and bad qualifier. Does just prodding for reactions count for first FoS? If someone brings someone to attention but doesn't offer reasoning that could get the person lynched but another builds the case against them, who gets the most credit?



in an isolated context like this, the person who gets people to join the wagon, naturally
but i counter that they may not even do so because they built a case, but simply because they have more charisma

but if someone is known to have an affinity for being able to 'see scum', they will naturally become recognized in the community and then possess the power of persuasion


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 19, 2016)

God said:


> Why tho?
> 
> How much effort does it really take to get yourself lynched?


That is the issue, jester is a terrible role. Law, DDL and I have attempted to improve on it but they all were still meh in the end. Though I have to give major credit to @Badalight for his jester win in Favorites IV.


----------



## God (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

God said:


> Why tho?
> 
> How much effort does it really take to get yourself lynched?



hell theres been times where a jester literally put ZERO effort into getting lynched
like Marco subbing in for Chaos in Azeruth's Jester game


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 19, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> in an isolated context like this, the person who gets people to join the wagon, naturally
> but i counter that they may not even do so because they built a case, but simply because they have more charisma
> 
> but if someone is known to have an affinity for being able to 'see scum', they will naturally become recognized in the community and then possess the power of persuasion


If only it was that simple for some of us


----------



## Stelios (Aug 19, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> idk why im arguing tbh
> maybe i am just a method actor who always needs to be IC in this section so my transition from poster to player in games is seamless
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



It's called the peasant complex. Once a forum peer aquires a higher community status than the subject aka modship , feelings of inferiority along with defiance appear. Said subject starts to seek conflict and is prone to illicit behavior.

Anyone else feels that Kubo's Bleach crashed and burned ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> hell theres been times where a jester literally put ZERO effort into getting lynched
> like Marco subbing in for Chaos in Azeruth's Jester game



If I hadn't claimed, I'd be one of those. 

>.>


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

is the best jester setup hands down


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 19, 2016)

Either I misread Cubey's original post or he edited it from "like" to "dislike"


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

Stelios said:


> It's called the peasant complex. Once a forum peer aquires a higher community status than the subject aka modship , feelings of inferiority along with defiance appear. Said subject starts to seek conflict and is prone to illicit behavior.
> 
> Anyone else feels that Kubo's Bleach crashed and burned ?



lolstelios

ive been arguing with marco and law, and people in general in the mafia community, LONG before they got modded 
inferiority complex my ass


----------



## Tiger (Aug 19, 2016)

There are many different ways people can play and still be true to the title given, but you pick one and say "this is the only true way".

How you can't see that is beyond me. Actually, having read your other post, it seems you do understand this, and just can't help yourself.





WolfPrinceKiba said:


> That is the issue, jester is a terrible role. Law, DDL and I have attempted to improve on it but they all were still meh in the end. Though I have to give major credit to @Badalight for his jester win in Favorites IV.



Screw you, Spawn was _*awesome*_.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 19, 2016)

Oh god I just remembered the jester cult

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God (Aug 19, 2016)

You just wanted a reason to call me the worst kind of person


----------



## Tiger (Aug 19, 2016)

God said:


> You just wanted a reason to call me the worst kind of person



You _are_ the guy who named himself after a deity, after all.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 19, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> lolstelios
> 
> ive been arguing with marco and law, and people in general in the mafia community, LONG before they got modded
> inferiority complex my ass


I m just fucking with you wad. How's your summer so far?


----------



## God (Aug 19, 2016)

Only religionfags would have a problem with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 19, 2016)

Law said:


> There are many different ways people can play and still be true to the title given, but you pick one and say "this is the only true way".
> 
> How you can't see that is beyond me. Actually, having read your other post, it seems you do understand this, and just can't help yourself.
> 
> ...


I can't really agree with it due to the rolecrush requirement. That is too limited a resource. I don't like wincons that require too much outside assistance.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

hot
and muggy
fuck florida 
yours?


----------



## Marco (Aug 19, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> idk why im arguing tbh
> maybe i am just a method actor who always needs to be IC in this section so my transition from poster to player in games is seamless ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Nah, it's none of that. You just enjoy getting into pointless arguments that you don't even care about.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

Marco said:


> Nah, it's none of that. You just enjoy getting into pointless arguments that you don't even care about.



...


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 19, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> hot
> and muggy
> fuck florida
> yours?


Florida is the worst.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 19, 2016)

God said:


> Only religionfags would have a problem with it



I didn't say I had a "problem" with it. But I do find it...lame? I dunno if that's the right word.



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I can't really agree with it due to the rolecrush requirement. That is too limited a resource. I don't like wincons that require too much outside assistance.



There were a LOT of role-crushes in the game. And the whole point was making it difficult-- winning as Spawn would have been amazing, and it's the kind of role I'd LOVE to receive.

Denial!


----------



## God (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Stelios (Aug 19, 2016)

I drove more than 6k khm , had to run to ER and hold my kid while the doctor stiched the palm of his hand and I returned from 43celcious to 20. Thinking of changing my car. Get a stationwagon like every other big family man I know. Homer Simpson, Peter Griffin , Al Bundy etc


----------



## Marco (Aug 19, 2016)

Jesters are nice. I've always won as a jester


----------



## Tiger (Aug 19, 2016)

Get a Journey. They're big enough for a family, but more stylish than a station wagon or minivan.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

Marco said:


> Jesters are nice. I've always won as a jester



how many times have u been jester


----------



## Stelios (Aug 19, 2016)

Law said:


> Get a Journey. They're big enough for a family, but more stylish than a station wagon or minivan.


I live in NL I get taxed per a) fuel and b) per car weight. Unless I get 3-4 kids there's no point.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 19, 2016)

Law said:


> I didn't say I had a "problem" with it. But I do find it...lame? I dunno if that's the right word.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't mind difficult. Lindsay Lohan's wincons were fairly difficult as well but didn't require an outside parties limited resource. I like the concept well enough but I would have no faith in winning as it.

If I got that role I would only enjoy it for making me unkillable. I would just play my normal game and trust that anti-town want to take me down enough to use the rolecrush and kill on me. The lynch part is the only one that might take some work.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 19, 2016)

Speaking of cars, Americans have it better. Audi Q7 Prestige there costs 64k $ where as that same car here costs 90k+ euros


----------



## Marco (Aug 19, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> how many times have u been jester


Around 4-5 times.


----------



## Marco (Aug 19, 2016)

I don't particularly enjoy playing jesters though unless there's a spin.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

tfw i was jester once and i scumhunted per usual and got n1'd for it

fun times


----------



## Tiger (Aug 19, 2016)

Stelios said:


> I live in NL I get taxed per a) fuel and b) per car weight. Unless I get 3-4 kids there's no point.



A Journey weighs less than a stationwagon, and is better on gas than a minivan. 



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I don't mind difficult. Lindsay Lohan's wincons were fairly difficult as well but didn't require an outside parties limited resource. I like the concept well enough but I would have no faith in winning as it.
> 
> If I got that role I would only enjoy it for making me unkillable. I would just play my normal game and trust that anti-town want to take me down enough to use the rolecrush and kill on me. The lynch part is the only one that might take some work.



The only thing I would change is give Spawn more opportunity to investigate, so he knew better who to push for the crush and kill he needed. But the challenge of that role, I would love. And I disagree about "outside resources"-- that's one of the best parts of making giant role-madness, is all the inter-connecting parts and how they work together. Requiring someone else's ability makes it a better design, imo, not worse.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 19, 2016)

Law said:


> A Journey weighs less than a stationwagon, and is better on gas than a minivan.



I wouldn't buy an American car in Europe.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 19, 2016)

Yeah, when I suggested the Journey in the first place, I didn't realize you were in EU.


----------



## Crugyr (Aug 19, 2016)

Stelios said:


> It's called the peasant complex. Once a forum peer aquires a higher community status than the subject aka modship , feelings of inferiority along with defiance appear. Said subject starts to seek conflict and is prone to illicit behavior.
> 
> Anyone else feels that Kubo's Bleach crashed and burned ?


*raises hand*


----------



## Tiger (Aug 19, 2016)

Bleach has been bad for a long time.


----------



## Marco (Aug 19, 2016)

I mean, I think it was always bad. I tried reading it a few times but it never held my interest.


----------



## Marco (Aug 19, 2016)

And I read the entirety of Naruto.


----------



## Crugyr (Aug 19, 2016)

I wouldn't say it was bad, it's just it continued to get worse. The arroncar arc was probably the best and then they went full swing with this arc which I didn't think was the best. Then that ending was just like what.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2016)

Law said:


> Bleach has been bad for a long time.



Pretty much this lol.



Marco said:


> I mean, I think it was always bad. I tried reading it a few times but it never held my interest.



I had that with both OP and Bleach.



Marco said:


> And I read the entirety of Naruto.


----------



## Marco (Aug 19, 2016)

Never had any issues with OP. It had charm even when things are getting started. Bleach so bland. The artwork, the character designs, everything.


----------



## God (Aug 19, 2016)

The fucker doesn't even draw backgrounds. The entire series exists in a perpetually blank space.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 19, 2016)

Bleach has the worst pacing of anything I have ever encountered.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 19, 2016)

It is my birthday everyone!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Tiger (Aug 19, 2016)

Happy birthday, Hiruzen!


----------



## God (Aug 19, 2016)

Happy birthday fat mom


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2016)

Big Mom said:


> It is my birthday everyone!!!!!!



Happy birthday, HS!
Shame on you for only coming here when it's your birthday though.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 19, 2016)

Anime stopped at the right place. One less manga to follow tbh.

I m currently in the middle of uncanny x-men , middle of vagabond , 1/3 of boku no hero academia , 2/3 of star of the north fist , 2/3 of tower of God , half of wolverine, following FT, and still have in my list to start Berserk , seven deadly sins , HxH, Kingdoms and a bunch of other marvel crap. Mm where should I focus ? Will take feedback, I m currently relaxed and intoxicated enough to keep an open mind


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2016)

Big Mom said:


> It is my birthday everyone!!!!!!



 Happy Birthday Big Hiruzen Mom


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Chaos (Aug 19, 2016)

Happy B-day Hiruzen


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 19, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Bleach has the worst pacing of anything I have ever encountered.



<Checks list of webcomics>

Eh... no.

You need to look at Goblins, Homestuck, Neokosmos, Pokemon Hard Mode, and anything by Bleedman.

And those are the ones I know.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> <Checks list of webcomics>
> 
> Eh... no.
> 
> ...



> I have ever encountered
> I

I'm going with he never encountered those.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 19, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > I have ever encountered
> > I
> 
> I'm going with he never encountered those.



Isn't that why he's suggesting he should look at them


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Isn't that why he's suggesting he should look at them



Why would he be that cruel though ?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 19, 2016)

some people want to share their suffering


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> some people want to share their suffering



Don't be a Zar. 
I had enough suffering for today.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 19, 2016)

But I'm not sharing my suffering 

In fact I'm not suffering to begin with


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> But I'm not sharing my suffering
> 
> In fact I'm not suffering to begin with



You know what I mean!
Copying what he said and all....


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 19, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> <Checks list of webcomics>
> 
> Eh... no.
> 
> ...


I read HS up until the end of the fifth act. Never had much problem with its pacing, especially since it is a mainly comedic webcomic. Bleach would go for literally five chapters straight with no real character development/progression, advances in plot or in a fight, no real headway will have been made. 

Reading Bleach in bulk would be pure hell. I would go insane before I got through even half of it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 19, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I read HS up until the end of the fifth act. Never had much problem with its pacing, especially since it is a mainly comedic webcomic. Bleach would go for literally five chapters straight with no real character development/progression, advances in plot or in a fight, no real headway will have been made.
> 
> Reading Bleach in bulk would be pure hell. I would go insane before I got through even half of it.



I know your story with Homestuck, but you can't make a post about bad pacing without mentioning Homestuck as an example.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2016)

wadvisor said:


>


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 19, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Why would he be that cruel though ?



Goblins is one of the most amazing stories I've ever read. And it never dropped the ball on quality, just pacing. It's so good it was the role I submitted to Favs 5.



Not sure if I recommend the others though.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 19, 2016)

Honestly I'd recommend it over HxH, if we are comparing to hiatus full things.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 19, 2016)

If you are comparing things that keep on going on hiatus, berserk is the best.


----------



## God (Aug 19, 2016)

Dienda is the best.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 19, 2016)

Also @WolfPrinceKiba 

This webcomic is basically Bleach in a Divergent/Hunger Games setting and has way better pacing. It hasn't turned amazing yet, but it has potential.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2016)

Ill never forgive law for his betrayal during the Smash Bros Game


wadvisor said:


> that was also legend's rookie debut and i snuffed him out instantly


I literally had no idea what i was doing my first 2 games of mafia


Marco said:


> Jesters are nice. I've always won as a jester


You are still nothing compared to the King of Indies


----------



## Marco (Aug 19, 2016)

Legend said:


> You are still nothing compared to the King of Indies



If I was randed indy as many times as you, I would have more wins than you. No sweat.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

indy is my achilles heel
i could never play that damn alignment


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2016)

Marco said:


> If I was randed indy as many times as you, I would have more wins than you. No sweat.


We shall see Marco We shall see


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2016)

i think one of the only times ive won as indy (i might have won like 2 or 3 times total out of maybe 7 or 8 times) it was in james's 92 player naruto game and i was a bulletproof survivor with conditional access to kills and i basically whored myself for town's interests 

actually no, i didnt win, i died on the very last phase as town won
got MVP tho 
alongside mio who was the super OP kabuto who killed me


----------



## Savage (Aug 19, 2016)

I cant remember the last time I've been indie. It's been that long!

Though, recent games have had only one indie at most


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 19, 2016)

I bet you can remember the last time you were mafia pretty well though


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2016)

Until that time comes Marco, I wear two crowns, King of Tits and King of Indies


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

Why don't I get to be any King? I probably have most scum wins. Maybe. King of Scum sounds bad though. So does king of town.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 20, 2016)

Oh yeah I was SK in that one Parka game. I almost won too but I couldn't kill any of the remaining players and DDL had a supertank role.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 20, 2016)

I wear the crown for King of Scumhunting

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> Why don't I get to be any King? I probably have most scum wins. Maybe. King of Scum sounds bad though. So does king of town.


You arent cool enough yet


----------



## Legend (Aug 20, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I wear the crown for King of Scumhunting


----------



## Legend (Aug 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> Why don't I get to be any King? I probably have most scum wins. Maybe. King of Cum sounds bad though. So does king of town.


 fixed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

I'll just be Emperor Marco, then.


----------



## Savage (Aug 20, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> I bet you can remember the last time you were mafia pretty well though


Faxx 


Marco said:


> Why don't I get to be any King? I probably have most scum wins. Maybe. King of Scum sounds bad though. So does king of town.


You can't crown yourself King, marco.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 20, 2016)

@Marco
King of Vasto's Spite List


----------



## Savage (Aug 20, 2016)

You do draw a lot of spite Marco. Better own that shit before someone takes it


----------



## Legend (Aug 20, 2016)

I spite marco alot


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 20, 2016)

Legend said:


>


You can laugh all you want, my track record speaks for itself. There hasn't been a challenger to that title since Reekee stopped being active. SoulTaker hasn't been on that level since 2013 and AJ is gone.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2016)

hey an autofellatio contest im always here for that!

i would be king of MVPs and king of vigs


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

Savage said:


> Faxx
> 
> You can't crown yourself King, marco.


Too late. Already done.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 20, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> hey an autofellatio contest im always here for that!
> 
> i would be king of MVPs and king of vigs


I would be the perfect vig if I actually aimed at my main suspects


----------



## Millefeuille (Aug 20, 2016)

#teamneverbeenindiever


----------



## Legend (Aug 20, 2016)

You can do it pastry girl


----------



## Badalight (Aug 20, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> That is the issue, jester is a terrible role. Law, DDL and I have attempted to improve on it but they all were still meh in the end. Though I have to give major credit to @Badalight for his jester win in Favorites IV.



yooooooooooooo

shower me with accolades 

---------------------

Bleach has always been bad

Berserk > Vagabond > HXH > the rest of the garbage that you listed Stelios. Those 3 are great though.


----------



## Didi (Aug 20, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Didi as Majora's Mask, right ?
> Or was he Tingle...




Nah I was Majora

but sadly it was when I was pretty much at the height of my notoriety as a prominent player
so there was no way I was going to live for that long


----------



## Didi (Aug 20, 2016)

Everyone on this page trying to be cool
and emulating me


but you can
NEVER
ever


be

THE GOLDEN AGE KING


----------



## Millefeuille (Aug 20, 2016)

Legend said:


> You can do it pastry girl


I will make muffins today.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 20, 2016)

I wanna be King of Abilities. People have praised that before and I'm quite fond of it. Makes up for me not being that good at not appearing suspicious when scum.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 20, 2016)

Millefeuille said:


> I will make muffins today.


Don't be bluffing with that muffin.

I can also be King of Role Madness


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2016)

Didi said:


> Everyone on this page trying to be cool
> and emulating me
> 
> 
> ...



that's blazes title


----------



## Didi (Aug 20, 2016)

No it isn't wtf


that has been my title forever 


sometimes you really misremember stuff
I know you liked Blaze a lot (so did I)
but that was me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2016)

Didi said:


> No it isn't wtf
> 
> 
> that has been my title forever
> ...



yeah but i think the title (which was self-acclaimed and people just went along with it) was mostly tongue-in-cheek 

maybe im misremembering cuz i was still a rookie during that era but i recall while u were generally acknowledged as a top 5 player, blaze was literally King

i mean the guy was so good that mods had to role assign him bulletproof to prolong his gameplay duration by more than a day 

hence 'bulletproof blaze' being a thing

ill need someone older than me to validate this 

@Mr. Waffles
@Superman
@Nello


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 20, 2016)

I can only remember being BP as town once I think, when I was Kairi in the first KH game. Mafia used a day ending one-shot after blitz voting me at day start. I had Olivia pegged too


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I can only remember being BP as town once I think, when I was Kairi in the first KH game. Mafia used a day ending one-shot after blitz voting me at day start. I had Olivia pegged too




hot


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 20, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> hot


MoM


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 20, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I can only remember being BP as town once I think, when I was Kairi in the first KH game. Mafia used a day ending one-shot after blitz voting me at day start. I had Olivia pegged too



I think I've been BP in one third of my games as town, at least.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Didi (Aug 20, 2016)

Just let me have this waf


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 20, 2016)

It is hard for me to remember my town roles. I usually find them to be a nuisance and distraction from my scumhunting game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2016)

Didi said:


> Just let me have this waf


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 20, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> yeah but i think the title (which was self-acclaimed and people just went along with it) was mostly tongue-in-cheek
> 
> maybe im misremembering cuz i was still a rookie during that era but i recall while u were generally acknowledged as a top 5 player, blaze was literally King
> 
> ...



First off...

> @Nello 

Nice.

Secondly, you're somewhat right about Didi. But I never paid much attention to him stroking his own ego, so Idunno.

As for Blaze being so good...
I remember a game long ago where he was Suigetsu (the whole water thing translating to BP) where the N1 write up was basically:

A targeted B
E targeted D

I can't be arsed to write the rest individually, so
Rest of the alphabet targeted Suigetsu.

==

Which says enough lol.


----------



## God (Aug 20, 2016)

We're all just dust in the wind trying to wear crowns


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 20, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> First off...
> 
> > @Nello
> 
> ...


Sounds like Law in Favorites games.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 20, 2016)

Didi said:


> Everyone on this page trying to be cool
> and emulating me
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed it for your

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Savage (Aug 20, 2016)

Classes start Monday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Aug 20, 2016)

no they don't


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2016)

Blaze was King Bulletproof



Legend said:


> Ill never forgive law for his betrayal during the Smash Bros Game
> 
> I literally had no idea what i was doing my first 2 games of mafia
> 
> You are still nothing compared to the King of Indies



 Literally anybody could have won with the indy roles you had...seriously. I do not respect those wins. Get a real indy role, then you might have some legitimacy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Savage (Aug 20, 2016)

I dont think that'll excuse will work, Didi, but worth a shot


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2016)

Then Nerd up savage.


----------



## Legend (Aug 20, 2016)

Superman said:


> Literally anybody could have won with the indy roles you had...seriously. I do not respect those wins. Get a real indy role, then you might have some legitimacy.


Who are you again? I dont remember losers


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 20, 2016)

Legend said:


> Who are you again? I dont remember losers



That must be a pain in the ass....
having to check your ID every day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2016)

Legend post what the roles you won with.


----------



## Savage (Aug 20, 2016)

Legend tattooed his name on his forehead.


----------



## Legend (Aug 20, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That must be a pain in the ass....
> having to check your ID every day.


Clever Clever


Superman said:


> Legend post what the roles you won with.


Soo many games won, i forgot which. Ive won like 5/6 times as indie, 3/4 times as mafia, loads of times as town. 4 MVPs


Savage said:


> Legend tattooed his name on his forehead.


More Fodder, they are coming out the woodwork


----------



## Millefeuille (Aug 20, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Don't be bluffing with that muffin.
> 
> I can also be King of Role Madness


Just made em. They great.


----------



## Legend (Aug 20, 2016)

WHAT KIND OF MUFFIN MILLE


----------



## Millefeuille (Aug 20, 2016)

Legend said:


> WHAT KIND OF MUFFIN MILLE


Cheese and Garlic


----------



## Tiger (Aug 20, 2016)

Played a few games with Blaze. Seemed ok. 

All these people claiming crowns like they're special!

Marco, King of Scum?
DDL, King of Abilities?

I guess I'll lend them to you guys. I'll just wear this 'Godfather' title, and let _you_ wear the jewelry. 

Other nicknames I've been given...

Grandfather of Mafia
Lynchproof 
GAGOAT (golden age greatest of all time from SoulTaker--> thanks bro)


----------



## Tiger (Aug 20, 2016)

Add 'Whipped' to the list.

Just got the evil eye for being on my phone again this afternoon, heh...

Later.


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

I didn't claim King of Scum. It looks disgusting.

I'm Emperor Marco, King of Kings.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 20, 2016)

Law said:


> Played a few games with Blaze. Seemed ok.
> 
> All these people claiming crowns like they're special!
> 
> ...



Well I've had people praise me for ability usage before, so I'm just wishful thinking.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 20, 2016)

Millefeuille said:


> Cheese and Garlic


Sounds yum


Law said:


> Played a few games with Blaze. Seemed ok.
> 
> All these people claiming crowns like they're special!
> 
> ...


I have one  for you:




Law said:


> Add 'Whipped' to the list.
> 
> Just got the evil eye for being on my phone again this afternoon, heh...
> 
> Later.


It's worth it


Marco said:


> I didn't claim King of Scum. It looks disgusting.
> 
> I'm Emperor Marco, King of Kings.


if it fits it fits


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

So, we're officially Law's mistress now.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 20, 2016)

So I'm playing a game at Mafia Syndicate and there is this guy who just joined the forum:

Kent Brevil

@Laix , is that you?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Millefeuille (Aug 20, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So I'm playing a game at Mafia Syndicate and there is this guy who just joined the forum:
> 
> Kent Brevil
> 
> Laix, is that you?


That is Laix. I am sure.


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

Keep an eye on that dude. Probs Laix.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2016)

Jan
Patsy
Posts: 15 
(View: All /In topic)
Joined: Thu Jul 28, 2016 5:09 pm
*Location: Poland*


----------



## Legend (Aug 20, 2016)

ask if they snatch weaves


----------



## Lawrence777 (Aug 20, 2016)

>wait all week for a game to start
>get lynched day1 

Torn betweenand


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 20, 2016)

Lawrence777 said:


> >wait all week for a game to start
> >get lynched day1
> 
> Torn betweenand


I'll be hosting a danganronpa game soon if you wanna join that


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

Lawrence777 said:


> >wait all week for a game to start
> >get lynched day1
> 
> Torn betweenand



Maybe you can replace in.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2016)

im thinking of doing my shitty MS paint mafia comics again and making it a weekly series for so-called 'highlight of the weeks'


----------



## Lawrence777 (Aug 20, 2016)

Maybe.
Not a rager but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't disappointed because i did want to play. 

Think I'll just keep a lower profile from now on.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 20, 2016)

Just ask WPK to replace in.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 20, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Just ask WPK to replace in.


I certainly will need it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2016)

werent we gonna start like a hall of shame of people who not just break rules but flake out of games they signed up for and get modkilled for inactivity and the like?

think its time to add IK and benn beckman


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 20, 2016)

Really in this site if you are town you are pretty much protected from death until ~day 3. Until then there is always need for replacements.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

Lawrence777 said:


> Maybe.
> Not a rager but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't disappointed because i did want to play.
> 
> Think I'll just keep a lower profile from now on.



Someone always gets Day 1'd bro. Just part of the game.

Replacements will be needed, almost certainly, so you can still get back in. Just keep catching up while you wait. It probably won't take long.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 20, 2016)

How does replacing in work? 

Inactives get their roles given away instead?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Really in this site if you are town you are pretty much protected from death until ~day 3. Until then there is always need for replacements.



i myself never allow replacements for players who already played but yea in this situation 4-5 people just pretty much disrespected WPK i sympathize with that fucked up shit

it should objectively a rare occurrence anyways because of information purposes


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 20, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> How does replacing in work?
> 
> Inactives get their roles given away instead?



Pretty much. For example, Lawrence gets IK's role and comes back.

Only rule is that the person replacing must have next to none information about anyone else's roles.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> im thinking of doing my shitty MS paint mafia comics again and making it a weekly series for so-called 'highlight of the weeks'



Maybe not use shitty MS Paint this time. That said, probably not a great idea if you keep commenting on ongoing games outside the games. 



wadvisor said:


> werent we gonna start like a hall of shame of people who not just break rules but flake out of games they signed up for and get modkilled for inactivity and the like?
> 
> think its time to add IK and benn beckman



The Directory we're starting work on will record everyone who has gotten replaced/MODkilled, so there's that.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 20, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> i myself never allow replacements for players who already played but yea in this situation 4-5 people just pretty much disrespected WPK i sympathize with that fucked up shit
> 
> it should objectively a rare occurrence anyways because of information purposes



I understand why it breaks the game but modkilling 4-5 players is way worse imo.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> i myself never allow replacements for players who already played but yea in this situation 4-5 people just pretty much disrespected WPK i sympathize with that fucked up shit
> 
> it should objectively a rare occurrence anyways because of information purposes



Like I always say, preserving game balance is more important to me than throwing off people's reads. As long as the dead player had no sensitive information, there shouldn't be an issue. But a good compromise is to put a timer on it - replacements until Day 3, and then MODkills.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 20, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Pretty much. For example, Lawrence gets IK's role and comes back.
> 
> Only rule is that the person replacing must have next to none information about anyone else's roles.



That makes sense 



Marco said:


> Like I always say, preserving game balance is more important to me than throwing off people's reads. As long as the dead player had no sensitive information, there shouldn't be an issue. But a good compromise is to put a timer on it - replacements until Day 3, and then MODkills.



Also makes sense


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> Maybe not use shitty MS Paint this time. That said, probably not a great idea if you keep commenting on ongoing games outside the games.





The Directory we're starting work on will record everyone who has gotten replaced/MODkilled, so there's that.[/QUOTE]

OH no, I'm a terrible terrible artist. Literally have zero skills. It's stick figuring/meme drawing. I'm not sure if you saw an example but it was gonna be used as a 'lolz' banner at some point. I got a new computer and my old hard drive is in limbo so I can't access it, unless I search for it in the old convo thread.

And yeah, obviously only for concluded games.

Alright, starting when?



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I understand why it breaks the game but modkilling 4-5 players is way worse imo.





Marco said:


> Like I always say, preserving game balance is more important to me than throwing off people's reads. As long as the dead player had no sensitive information, there shouldn't be an issue. But a good compromise is to put a timer on it - replacements until Day 3, and then MODkills.



Yeah, I agree with all of that.


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

It's the weekend now. I'll be starting a thread where we can all start on recording all the stuff for the directory. I'll start with linking 30-40 games. People can just go down the list one by one, gathering information (player list, winners, MODkills/replacements, host's notes) and posting it in the thread. Once we have a 30-40 all recorded, we'll start the proper thread and we can keep updating the proper thread via posting in the first one.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 20, 2016)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 20, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> werent we gonna start like a hall of shame of people who not just break rules but flake out of games they signed up for and get modkilled for inactivity and the like?
> 
> think its time to add IK and benn beckman





Marco said:


> Maybe not use shitty MS Paint this time. That said, probably not a great idea if you keep commenting on ongoing games outside the games.
> 
> 
> 
> The Directory we're starting work on will record everyone who has gotten replaced/MODkilled, so there's that.



Yeah, it'll be fairly extensive. If people clamor for a quick reference guide, I might be strong-armed into collecting data into consolidated formats at the top in spoilers so someone could choose to either look at each game individually, or click a spoiler and see some specific stats (like 'flaking/replacing out', or 'winning as Indie', for example)

@Marco there's also a discussion that was brought up at the end of Crugyr's game that should perhaps happen here. Regarding ongoing truth metas.

My thoughts were made abundantly clear there, what are yours? 

@wadvisor @WolfPrinceKiba @Didi @Mr. Waffles

Thoughts?


----------



## Tiger (Aug 20, 2016)

And yes, it's worth it. But now I gotta go again.

I'll post a pic of the final product once we're done building and painting. (Box for the truck)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2016)

As someone who actually played with a truth meta for a period of a couple of months or so spanning half a dozen games, I have nothing against them inherently.

It's just the way that people play with them that makes it too easily abused or exploited. 

I don't think mandating 'at some point, you MUST lie' is something that should be instated. I have no problem with recommending against truth metas as a guideline, but you shouldn't intrude on people's virtues - no matter how nonsensical and out of place they might be in such a game.


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

Most people utilize a truth-meta just for the convenience, but for the few who are just against lying, they can not claim, period. No need to claim when you're town and refuse when you're mafia.


I agree that truth metas haven't given us any issues, particularly, but you cannot deny the effect they have on games. 

1. If you're someone who is known for not lying about your role, and you're RNGd scum, that's a disadvantage for your team.
2. Hosts are compelled to assign these players town or neutral roles. Other hosts don't realize about the truth-meta, which can spoil the experience for mafia if their teammate refuses to lie about their role.
3. Imagine if a majority start utilizing truth-metas. How do we even play the game, then?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 20, 2016)

I gave up mine, get off my nuts about it when I play games kthxbai


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2016)

1. There are players who disadvantage a scum team by being on it for other reasons. You can bus your teammates for credit or implant paranoia in townies that the person who 'sought' their lynch was doing so for cred.

2. Not necessarily, I don't agree. Hosts don't 'have' to.

3. Hypothetical.

Truth is, not many people have historically used truth metas and there isn't likely going to be an influx of people adopting them, and those who start to do will likely not be trusted for a long, long time (thanks, CR!).

It took a really long time before people realized Shark Skin and Atlantic Goose didn't lie. It took half a DECADE for people to realize Waffles has never fake-claimed. Shark Skin had been around forever and has been lynched in games as town because he didn't want to claim every time he was pressured to not his playstyle a focal point of discussion.

CR has given it up, Mystic has given his up.

We've done fine for this long with truth metas, they weren't an issue then and they're not an issue now and I would rather not see a shift towards policing behavioral quirks in gameplay (like say, azn and her nonsensical spamming).


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

If you have a problem with lying in general, you're probably one among thousands. I don't think that's something we need to worry about.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 20, 2016)

I don't like the idea of truth metas in theory but I agree with wad that they have no negative impact on this site whatsoever.

Would rather not give a new reason for players to leave the site.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 20, 2016)

If you refuse to claim something you aren't, just don't ever claim. 

Truth metas, in all their forms, are in some way unfair to a team they may be on, they get assigned mafia less often, and they go against the rule:

"Play to win"- playing to your win-condition,  and not deliberate doing something that hinders your ability or your team's ability to win.

You can say "it's not a huge problem", but you can not say it doesn't break that rule, and you can't say it's not unfair to their mafia team. (I mean, you could say it, but you'd be lying)


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 20, 2016)

What's a truth meta?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2016)

Law said:
			
		

> "Play to win"- playing to your win-condition, and not deliberate doing something that hinders your ability or your team's ability to win.



Okay.

We going to start penalizing all the chuckleheads who decide to claim scum (as town) for jokes then? I know for fact on other forums that shit is an automatic policy lynch, why is that given lenience here then?


----------



## Tiger (Aug 20, 2016)

Because I've been retired for too long, Waddo. And because you've gotten lazy. 

Basically, nothing needs to be done officially, but as a community, we should really stop encouraging truth metas because they're not fair to all alignments. They help Town, and that's it. 

And that play to win rule has been sorely ignored here for too long, imo.


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 20, 2016)

Law said:


> If you refuse to claim something you aren't, just don't ever claim.
> 
> Truth metas, in all their forms, are in some way unfair to a team they may be on, they get assigned mafia less often, and they go against the rule:
> 
> ...


Why is "play to win" a rule in the first place?

I pushed for a truth meta in X-Men, effectively throwing away the lie detector role in the process simply because I wanted to be able to play the game without getting sick.

Which later happened anyway because of the mafia conversion ability.

I don't know how WAD and Marco still stand on their in-game posts (they were mafia so they could easily have been buddying me plus I confirmed myself at that time) but when I brought it up post-game I was pretty much told no by SoulTaker.

I have effectively outed myself in every game I've played it for my own sake, that's how I play. I don't play often because I know I will just get sick if I can't confirm myself in some way and it's just a nuisance to everyone. But that's still just how I prefer to play.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 20, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> What's a truth meta?



Some people never lie. They have a truth meta.

It's Shark Skin, Goose and Waffles iirc. With Waffles actually lying, but never about his alignment.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Old 1


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 20, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Some people never lie. They have a truth meta.
> 
> It's Shark Skin, Goose and Waffles iirc. With Waffles actually lying, but never about his alignment.


ty


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 20, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> Okay.
> 
> We going to start penalizing all the chuckleheads who decide to claim scum (as town) for jokes then? I know for fact on other forums that shit is an automatic policy lynch, why is that given lenience here then?



This is a casual mafia community.

"play to win" does not have to apply here.

Well it can apply to some obvious level, but we should allow players to keep having their casual fun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Old 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> This is a casual mafia community.
> 
> "play to win" does not have to apply here.
> 
> Well it can apply to some obvious level, but we should allow players to keep having their casual fun.



Then we should allow players to never lie if that's how they want to play.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2016)

Law said:


> Because I've been retired for too long, Waddo. And because you've gotten lazy.
> 
> Basically, nothing needs to be done officially, but as a community, we should really stop encouraging truth metas because they're not fair to all alignments. They help Town, and that's it.
> 
> And that play to win rule has been sorely ignored here for too long, imo.



Yeah, like I said, advise against it in the guidelines or whatever, discourage it; that's fine.

But I will fight tooth-and-nail if there was ever a movement to instate it in any official capacity.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 20, 2016)

Personlly I only really mind indies who ignore their wincons (like the dreaded "pro-town indies" who claim early and only help town till the end of the game). Because it tends to break the game really hard.

But town/mafia? Meh, what counts as "play to win" for either of them is subjective as fuck. As long as they are not dumping teammate info in the thread or something like that, it's cool.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> 1. There are players who disadvantage a scum team by being on it for other reasons. You can bus your teammates for credit or implant paranoia in townies that the person who 'sought' their lynch was doing so for cred.
> 
> 2. Not necessarily, I don't agree. Hosts don't 'have' to.
> 
> 3. Hypothetical.



1. Please, I don't want argument for the sake of it. You can't compare playstyle pros and cons to someone with a truth-meta. Giving yourself up is not the same as other disadvantages borne from player's style of play.

2. If you're a host and you RNG a team of Shark Skin, GOS, Waffles, Mystic in their truth-meta stages, you're saying you're not going to RNG again? Even if it's just one of them, that's still an unfair disadvantage to the team, unless the role/team is somehow designed to compensate for that disadvantage.

3. What's your point? We recently had a game with 4-5 players with varying degrees of truth-meta. Even if you don't forsee the numbers to ever grow too much, that's not a good reason to allow something that is technically against a core part of the game - play to win. 



> Truth is, not many people have historically used truth metas and there isn't likely going to be an influx of people adopting them, and those who start to do will likely not be trusted for a long, long time (thanks, CR!).
> 
> It took a really long time before people realized Shark Skin and Atlantic Goose didn't lie. It took half a DECADE for people to realize Waffles has never fake-claimed. Shark Skin had been around forever and has been lynched in games as town because he didn't want to claim every time he was pressured to not his playstyle a focal point of discussion.
> 
> CR has given it up, Mystic has given his up.



The percentage of players using something that is not kosher doesn't change the fact that the thing is not kosher. Just because we rarely have cheaters doesn't mean we don't discourage cheating. I'm not calling truth-metas cheating. Just an example.

Truth is, they do have a significant effect on games. Even 3-4 people with a truth-meta can drastically shift the balance of a game, unless compensated specifically by the host.



> We've done fine for this long with truth metas, they weren't an issue then and they're not an issue now and I would rather not see a shift towards policing behavioral quirks in gameplay (like say, azn and here nonsensical spamming).



First, calling truth-meta a behavioral quirk is stretching it. It's a logical, long-term, and pre-meditated effort. You can't compare it to player's personalities. Yeah, there are the rarities that are just against lying in general, but they have simple ways of not disadvantaging their teammates. But most truth-meta players have done it partly out of convenience and partly out of peer pressure. And when that is an objective disadvantage to an alignment, it isn't fair.

Second, issues don't have to be rampant to be important. We've done fine because we're a strong, closely-knit community that has been very effective at self-moderation. We aren't doing fine because of issues. We are doing fine in spite of the issues.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 20, 2016)

If this community ever decides it wants to become a competitive site, I'm leaving. By competitive I mean ostracizing players who are bad at the game, fluffers and whatnot, and trying to regulate how hosts make their setups.

I'm not here for competition. I'm not here to be the very best mafia player. I'm here to get a few hours of escapism during a week, and then forget about it in the following week.

If you want competitive gaming, there is mafiascum and those other sites people like. NF is casual. It was casual when I came here and I'll only be here for as long as it remains casual.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Old 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> Okay.
> 
> We going to start penalizing all the chuckleheads who decide to claim scum (as town) for jokes then? I know for fact on other forums that shit is an automatic policy lynch, why is that given lenience here then?



You're arguing for the sake of it.

Claiming scum here and there is not the same as having a truth meta where you can quickly confirm your alignment/role.


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> Why is "play to win" a rule in the first place?
> 
> I pushed for a truth meta in X-Men, effectively throwing away the lie detector role in the process simply because I wanted to be able to play the game without getting sick.
> 
> ...



A play-to-win rule is required to maintain the integrity of games. It prevents people from using OGI influences in-game, eg: a person not voting for another because they are friends, etc. This is especially important in NF style themed games, eg: a person getting RNGd a character or faction they hate and thus they sabotage themselves/their team.


I don't remember what you're saying about the X-Men game. Can you refresh my memory?


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Some people never lie. They have a truth meta.
> 
> It's Shark Skin, Goose and Waffles iirc. With Waffles actually lying, but never about his *alignment*.


I think it's just the role.


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> This is a casual mafia community.
> 
> "play to win" does not have to apply here.
> 
> Well it can apply to some obvious level, but we should allow players to keep having their casual fun.



Can you please describe some situations you are concerned about "play to win" stopping people from having casual fun?

Also, when you say casual, I'm interpreting it as harmless to others, correct?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> Can you please describe some situations you are concerned about "play to win" stopping people from having casual fun?
> 
> Also, when you say casual, I'm interpreting it as harmless to others, correct?



Peer pressure. I fear the day where we'll get so competitive we'll start bullying the players who are worse at the game, which will make them leave the site.

I've seen too many games like that in my life to know how it works. It's the norm for online games, actually.

By casual I mean, we are not concerned on whether we are playing the game at a high level. We are fine with most of the players being bad at scumhunting and playing in general, and we make no effort to change that.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> A play-to-win rule is required to maintain the integrity of games. It prevents people from using OGI influences in-game, eg: a person not voting for another because they are friends, etc. This is especially important in NF style themed games, eg: a person getting RNGd a character or faction they hate and thus they sabotage themselves/their team.
> 
> 
> I don't remember what you're saying about the X-Men game. Can you refresh my memory?





Azeruth said:


> It's why I tend to spectate games more than play. Not worth the stress and I completely understand why people may not be happy when I just reveal like I did. It takes away from the game. Partly why I wish I could get an honesty meta in effect but I don't think I'm well-known enough for it to stick.





wadvisor said:


> well thats easy enough
> 
> have you ever actually lied in a mafia game?
> 
> ...





Azeruth said:


> I have never been mafia. I was town in Kingdom Hearts (hosted by Olivia), I was town in Laix's TAMNI game where you and I were masons and used you to confirm me town (I was Frenda), I was town in Sin's Fairy Tail game and used my message to town to out myself (also my masons both died that night so it cleared the two janitors), I was town in the last Manga Mashup and while I never outright claimed Akame I periodically revealed what my role was.
> 
> The only non-town role I had was in Iconics, I was Mavis. I was indie and claimed as such after Chaos used his ability to make me generic and then I panicked.





wadvisor said:


> then yea u can easily start a truth meta
> i think most people know enough about ur personality to understand that being disingenuous is not in your nature





Marco said:


> @Azeruth, I don't think I ever remember you lying, so yeah, I'm inclined to take your words at face value any time you're in a game. Also why I thought wad asking us about you was interesting.





Marco said:


> Do you mean confirms Azeruth? I don't think it was worth putting a target on his back like that, *especially since he's one of the more trustworthy players on this list.* If you mean it confirms Didi, that's not true.
> 
> I'm not quite clear what you're asking me @ bolded. And if Did is town, Mafia would already know he's not mafia, regardless of him being lie detected. As for the claiming bit, I was mostly joke-pushing on Didi. I don't think he's someone we should focus on right now.
> 
> ...



These should be the ones I'm thinking of.


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> Yeah, like I said, advise against it in the guidelines or whatever, discourage it; that's fine.
> 
> But I will fight tooth-and-nail if there was ever a movement to instate it in any official capacity.



What have you been imagining all this while? That we'll suddenly have a mandatory rule stating - "You cannot have a truth meta"?



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Personlly I only really mind indies who ignore their wincons (like the dreaded "pro-town indies" who claim early and only help town till the end of the game). Because it tends to break the game really hard.
> 
> But town/mafia? Meh, what counts as "play to win" for either of them is subjective as fuck. As long as they are not dumping teammate info in the thread or something like that, it's cool.



And you don't think that if a player is capable of easily being coerced into giving themselves up whenever they're scum isn't in the category of a serious hindrance to an alignment?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> And you don't think that if a player is capable of easily being coerced into giving themselves up whenever they're scum isn't in the category of a serious hindrance to an alignment?



It is, and yet I think it's worth keeping that on the site in order for us to stay true to our "all playstyles are welcome" tradition.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Old 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 20, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> i myself never allow replacements for players who already played but yea in this situation 4-5 people just pretty much disrespected WPK i sympathize with that fucked up shit
> 
> it should objectively a rare occurrence anyways because of information purposes


It is sometimes the only way to get replacements. Its an open set-up and Lawrence had no additional info.


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> If this community ever decides it wants to become a competitive site, I'm leaving. By competitive I mean ostracizing players who are bad at the game, fluffers and whatnot, and trying to regulate how hosts make their setups.
> 
> I'm not here for competition. I'm not here to be the very best mafia player. I'm here to get a few hours of escapism during a week, and then forget about it in the following week.
> 
> If you want competitive gaming, there is mafiascum and those other sites people like. NF is casual. It was casual when I came here and I'll only be here for as long as it remains casual.



I'm not sure how playing-to-win is supposed to be equal to ostracizing players who are bad at the game. This community has always had a lot of bad players who are all accepted and encouraged. 

Why this immediate doomsday response to this?



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Peer pressure. I fear the day where we'll get so competitive we'll start bullying the players who are worse at the game, which will make them leave the site.



That's a very good concern. I'm always against harmful and malign criticism. In fact, I always get upset when people start seriously insulting each other.

But why do you "fear this day"? What makes you think spreading knowledge and awareness about the intricacies of the game has to involve bullying or unnecessary negativity?



> I've seen too many games like that in my life to know how it works. It's the norm for online games, actually.
> 
> By casual I mean, we are not concerned on whether we are playing the game at a high level. We are fine with most of the players being bad at scumhunting and playing in general, and we make no effort to change that.



On the contrary, I will always make an effort to get people to become better at the game. Regardless of whether you are really competitive or just play for fun, there's no reason to not try to get better at something you enjoy.

I understand the concern about people bullying others who are bad at the game. I am very much against it. But learning as a community and encouraging each other to play better is in no way a negative.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 20, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It is, and yet I think it's worth keeping that on the site in order for us to stay true to our "all playstyles are welcome" tradition.


I don't think "truth metas" qualify as an actual playstyle. Something has to follow the basic concept of the game for it to be classified as a playstyle, a truth meta in ways goes against the very spirit of mafia.

They don't bother me as not enough people use it to ruin games but I have no respect for it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> These should be the ones I'm thinking of.



I'm still a bit unsure about your query. Are you wondering if I supported truth-meta back then?


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> I'm still a bit unsure about your query. Are you wondering if I supported truth-meta back then?


Pretty much, since you and WAD were both mafia in that game. I can't tell whether to interpret it as an honest read on my personality or just buddying with me because I confirmed myself as town.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 20, 2016)

@Marco

I'm just paranoid, okay? It is a thing that can happen. All it takes is for a sizable number of players who decide they don't want to tolerate low level play anymore, and gradually it turns into League of Legends (aka the most hardcore game ever produced).

Every time I come to this convo and see players comparing NF to other sites and saying we should play this game at a higher level, it gives me chills.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Marco
> 
> I'm just paranoid, okay? It is a thing that can happen. All it takes is for a sizable number of players who decide they don't want to tolerate low level play anymore, and gradually it turns into *League of Legends (aka the most hardcore game ever produced).*
> 
> Every time I come to this convo and see players comparing NF to other sites and saying we should play this game at a higher level, it gives me chills.



ok lets slow down a little LOL


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> Most people utilize a truth-meta just for the convenience, but for the few who are just against lying, they can not claim, period. *No need to claim when you're town and refuse when you're mafia.*
> 
> 
> I agree that truth metas haven't given us any issues, particularly, but you cannot deny the effect they have on games.
> ...



It definitely has crippled my scum game in the past. But it also made it so that people were only reading off the truth meta vs. my other meta points. Like everything else that defined my play wasn't nearly as read into as the truth meta was. *Yeah, my play suffered for a good while when I was doing this.*


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It is, and yet I think it's worth keeping that on the site in order for us to stay true to our "all playstyles are welcome" tradition.



Like WPK said, truth-meta is not really a play-style. It's a pre-meditated and long term effort and generally emerges naturally out of convenience. Never lying, I agree, is a play-style. But in that case, you should avoid OGI by always refusing to claim. Otherwise you're using it as a convenient way to confirm yourself when you're town.

There is a general flow of events I've observed in different types of truth-meta.

1. You haven't had any need to fake claim, which is usually a product of various things - not RNGing anti-town roles much, being good enough or blendy enough that you don't get pressured into claiming much, etc.
2. You or others make the connection and you very much appreciate the convenience borne out of it. Now anytime you claim your role/alignment, people know to trust you immediately.
3. At one point, you will get RNGd an anti-town role, and now you'll try to avoid claiming your role/alignment. People will bully you and you will have to decide whether the convenience of confirming yourself when town is worth giving yourself up now.
4. If you chose the latter, you can continue enjoying the convenience at the expense of screwing over your team. If you choose the former, you have successfully murdered your truth-meta.

There are the rare ones that are just against lying. And to them, I suggest and encourage that they work towards a playstyle where they don't use their honesty just as a way to confirm themselves.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> *There are the rare ones that are just against lying.* And to them, I suggest and encourage that they work towards a playstyle where they don't use their honesty just as a way to confirm themselves.



hi there.


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> Pretty much, since you and WAD were both mafia in that game. I can't tell whether to interpret it as an honest read on my personality or just buddying with me because I confirmed myself as town.



Both. I definitely think you're an honest person and I was also buddying with you because I think you're honest enough to trust others easily.

I wasn't encouraging you to adopt a truth-meta. I was just saying that I find you honest, believe you, and that if someone were to say you have a truth-meta, I would probably agree.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 20, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Marco
> 
> I'm just paranoid, okay? It is a thing that can happen. All it takes is for a sizable number of players who decide they don't want to tolerate low level play anymore, and gradually it turns into *League of Legends (aka the most hardcore game ever produced).*
> 
> Every time I come to this convo and see players comparing NF to other sites and saying we should play this game at a higher level, it gives me chills.



????????????????????


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Aug 20, 2016)

I do think the honesty thing is pointless in Mafia, but that's just how some people feel. We should try to convince others not to pick it up, but there definitely should not be an official rule banning them for obvious reasons.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Marco
> 
> I'm just paranoid, okay? It is a thing that can happen. All it takes is for a sizable number of players who decide they don't want to tolerate low level play anymore, and gradually it turns into League of Legends (aka the most hardcore game ever produced).
> 
> Every time I come to this convo and see players comparing NF to other sites and saying we should play this game at a higher level, it gives me chills.



Well. that's good. It pays to have an opinion that I don't share. Like the 10th Man thing from World War Z. But I'm also here, trying to show you that you don't have to worry about it as long as we all stay cognizant of it. And that's what you're doing here, so kudos.

That said, I think you're a bit too worried if you're equating "encouraging better play" to the type of stuff that happens in online videogames. As an example, look at some of the other mafia communities where you think the level of play is higher than here. Do you think there is a negative environment or community in those places?


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 20, 2016)

Also only like three users use a truth meta(shark skin waffles and goose) and one of them don't play(sharky) and the other would be bad regardless(goose)

Imo it's not a big deal.


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> hi there.



Hi! You were the one I was thinking of when I said that.



Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> It definitely has crippled my scum game in the past. But it also made it so that people were only reading off the truth meta vs. my other meta points. Like everything else that defined my play wasn't nearly as read into as the truth meta was. *Yeah, my play suffered for a good while when I was doing this.*



Yes, this is very true. People with truth-metas basically have the "Innocent Child" ability which they can invoke whenever they want. This results in the other players in the game always taking the easy way and getting these people to use it.

And if you really enjoy the game as a whole, i.e. playing town or mafia, you're going to have a very bad time because of your own honesty. This is why Shark Skin started refusing to claim his role/alignment, period, at one point.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> Hi! You were the one I was thinking of when I said that.



LOL!!!



> Yes, this is very true. People with truth-metas basically have the "Innocent Child" ability which they can invoke whenever they want. This results in the other players in the game always taking the easy way and getting these people to use it.
> 
> And if you really enjoy the game as a whole, i.e. playing town or mafia, you're going to have a very bad time because of your own honesty. This is why Shark Skin started refusing to claim his role/alignment, period, at one point.



For awhile there, I didn't have the truth meta, but people consistently couldn't read me as town. One day, I gave into doing the truth meta. It maybe helped out some of my town games. But a lot of my mafia games, I couldn't hold on for that long as the one or two people who knew the truth meta would push against me for it. Or I'd end up slipping early. So now, I'm back to my no claiming alignment meta. In any case, I look forward to showing off my town meta here some day. People who played with me for multiple years still struggle to read me. Oh well, at least I have fun.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 20, 2016)

Bucket List: I want to rand more indie roles.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 20, 2016)

Law said:


> If you refuse to claim something you aren't, just don't ever claim.
> 
> Truth metas, in all their forms, are in some way unfair to a team they may be on, they get assigned mafia less often, *and they go against the rule:
> 
> ...



Use favorites as an example, *would you say I was playing against my wincon then?*


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> For awhile there, I didn't have the truth meta, but people consistently couldn't read me as town. One day, I gave into doing the truth meta. It maybe helped out some of my town games. But a lot of my mafia games, I couldn't hold on for that long as the one or two people who knew the truth meta would push against me for it. Or I'd end up slipping early. So now, I'm back to my no claiming alignment meta. In any case, I look forward to showing off my town meta here some day. People who played with me for multiple years still struggle to read me. Oh well, at least I have fun.



Yeah, you had to go through the whole chain, too. It sucks but you know how you're comfortable playing now, which is good.

The problem in the end is only that generally truth-metas are just a tool of convenience. Inherently pro-town, too.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> Yeah, you had to go through the whole chain, too. It sucks but you know how you're comfortable playing now, which is good.
> 
> The problem in the end is only that generally truth-metas are just a tool of convenience. Inherently pro-town, too.


Yep, they are pretty pro-town until a person breaks the meta, and people mislynch them for it.


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

God said:


> I do think the honesty thing is pointless in Mafia, but that's just how some people feel. We should try to convince others not to pick it up, but there definitely should not be an official rule banning them for obvious reasons.



If you have a truth-meta and you're mafia, and you reveal yourself, how is that fair to your team, though?


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> Yep, they are pretty pro-town until a person breaks the meta, and people mislynch them for it.


Not just in that way. But it influences hosts to RNG players as town or neutral, and considering these people are basically "Innocent Children," that is an extra confirmed play for the town to not worry about.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> If you have a truth-meta and you're mafia, and you reveal yourself, how is that fair to your team, though?



Though there were quite a few mafia games that I still had fun as the mafia, I couldn't claim my alignment, but I talked around the problem as much as I could.


----------



## God (Aug 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> If you have a truth-meta and you're mafia, and you reveal yourself, how is that fair to your team, though?



That's up to the team to decide how they want to go about doing things.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2016)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> Though there were quite a few mafia games that I still had fun as the mafia, I couldn't claim my alignment, but I talked around the problem as much as I could.



yup its actually really fun when you can pull that off as scum

here is one where i did such a thing (got MVP for my performance too)

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2016)

God said:


> That's up to the team to decide how they want to go about doing things.



SPEAK OF THE DEVIL

cubey remember that game? u hosted it

did i or did i not run shit


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> Not just in that way. But it influences hosts to RNG players as town or neutral, and considering these people are basically "Innocent Children," that is an extra confirmed play for the town to not worry about.



Most times, I like to think players are RNGed into their spots with the minor adjustment if a bunch of noobs are on one side and a bunch of vets are on the other side. But I could see some of my past mods doing that. And I do know a few relatively good players who probably have played and won as mafia more than most.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2016)

>speak of the devil
>'God'





im even unconsciously witty


----------



## God (Aug 20, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> SPEAK OF THE DEVIL
> 
> cubey remember that game? u hosted it
> 
> did i or did i not run shit



Oh shit yes 

Wad lead his team to victory as Mafia while he was doing the honesty thing.

So there are blatant counterexamples


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

God said:


> That's up to the team to decide how they want to go about doing things.



Obviously. But how does that change the fact that it's a serious disadvantage to the team? If the player refuses to invoke their truth-meta quirk (be it like Mystic's "forever town" or Waffles's true-claim), they are bullied into doing it via votes. 

I know people do get around it. Waffles and me were teamed together in one of the few perfect scum victories I've ever seen. We got around it basically via misdirection and not letting the game go too long, but it's still a very real disadvantage. Look at the Vanilla game for another example, where Mystic and CR basically decided to give up their truth-meta.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2016)

holy shit that was my first post in the game? 

i was such a rascal back then


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> >speak of the devil
> >'God'
> 
> 
> ...


You are only unconsciously witty, if ever.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> You are only unconsciously witty, if ever.



Oh Marco, I'm seeing the Ice but not the Fire.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 20, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> yup its actually really fun when you can pull that off as scum
> 
> here is one where i did such a thing (got MVP for my performance too)



This game I never claimed town. No one really knew my meta that game. But I survived to the end of game as mafia. That was a big feat for me.   Though on DailyMafia, I have lied in the past as scum before. Also on DailyMafia, I probably won like 11 or 12 straight games as mafia, maybe even more than that, because I kept changing my play each game or was playing with different people. They weren't necessary back to back games as playing every day, but when I did play, it always seemed like I was rolling mafia.


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> Oh Marco, I'm seeing the Ice but not the Fire.


One is enough for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> This game I never claimed town. No one really knew my meta that game. But I survived to the end of game as mafia. That was a big feat for me.   Though on DailyMafia, I have lied in the past as scum before. Also on DailyMafia, I probably won like 11 or 12 straight games as mafia, maybe even more than that, because I kept changing my play each game or was playing with different people. They weren't necessary back to back games as playing every day, but when I did play, it always seemed like I was rolling mafia.



Did we talk about this before on MU or on the Championship Spectator Skype?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 20, 2016)

> truth meta discussion

HAH.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 20, 2016)

There was another game on DailyMafia where my partner fake claimed doctor and fake claimed cop. I think my partner counterclaimed the other doctor. But I guess it was final 6 or final 5 where somehow managed to lynch someone else for the win. I even red checked my partner, but we still pulled it off. It was one of my favorite wins.


----------



## God (Aug 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> Obviously. But how does that change the fact that it's a serious disadvantage to the team? If the player refuses to invoke their truth-meta quirk (be it like Mystic's "forever town" or Waffles's true-claim), they are bullied into doing it via votes.
> 
> I know people do get around it. Waffles and me were teamed together in one of the few perfect scum victories I've ever seen. We got around it basically via misdirection and not letting the game go too long, but it's still a very real disadvantage. *Look at the Vanilla game for another example, where Mystic and CR basically decided to give up their truth-meta.*



Lol how is this a bad thing.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> Did we talk about this before on MU or on the Championship Spectator Skype?


maybe?


----------



## God (Aug 20, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> Oh Marco, I'm seeing the Ice but not the Fire.



More like salt


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > truth meta discussion
> 
> HAH.



Oh, Waffles, you don't really care. You'll just not claim at all.



God said:


> Lol how is this a bad thing.



I think I was unclear. It's an example of them abandoning their truth-meta. If they had not, it would have been extremely big disadvantage to their team. That's what I'm talking about. If you lie, it's not a truth meta.


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

God said:


> More like salt


I would think you, the expert on being salty, would be more knowledgeable on the subject. Shame.


----------



## God (Aug 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> I think I was unclear. It's an example of them abandoning their truth-meta. If they had not, it would have been extremely big disadvantage to their team. That's what I'm talking about. If you lie, it's not a truth meta.



There are a lot of things that are a disadvantage to Mafia teams.

This is like saying hosts should outlaw wadvisor being vigilante because it's "unfair to Mafia."

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> Oh, Waffles, you don't really care. You'll just not claim at all.



Is that so ?


----------



## God (Aug 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> I would think you, the expert on being salty, would be more knowledgeable on the subject. Shame.



Great comeback. I tooootally name myself dumb shit like "king of scums" because I'm salty about not getting enough attention.


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

God said:


> There are a lot of things that are a disadvantage to Mafia teams.
> 
> This is like saying hosts should outlaw wadvisor being vigilante because it's "unfair to Mafia."



That analogy doesn't work. Wad being a good vigilante is 1. an example of individual skill and 2. subjective. Truth-meta aren't dependent on skill and they are objective.

And player skill is always going to be an advantage or disadvantage. But that doesn't mean mechanics, loopholes, etc should be permitted to make the game unfair. eg: if a select few of us know codes or other languages, do you think that is an allowable advantage to us? Say, I was able to reveal my role to a confirmed player by saying it in code or an obscure language. Do you think that's fair?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> Well. that's good. It pays to have an opinion that I don't share. Like the 10th Man thing from World War Z. But I'm also here, trying to show you that you don't have to worry about it as long as we all stay cognizant of it. And that's what you're doing here, so kudos.
> 
> That said, I think you're a bit too worried if you're equating "encouraging better play" to the type of stuff that happens in online videogames. As an example, look at some of the other mafia communities where you think the level of play is higher than here. Do you think there is a negative environment or community in those places?



Mafiascum.

Everybody I know who played there has horror stories about how the site treats new players badly.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

God said:


> Great comeback. I tooootally name myself dumb shit like "king of scums" because I'm salty about not getting enough attention.



It's a joke, man. Why make things unpleasant? If you don't like being made fun of, don't make fun of others.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> That analogy doesn't work. Wad being a good vigilante is 1. an example of individual skill and 2. subjective. Truth-meta aren't dependent on skill and they are objective.
> 
> And player skill is always going to be an advantage or disadvantage. But that doesn't mean mechanics, loopholes, etc should be permitted to make the game unfair. eg: if a select few of us know codes or other languages, do you think that is an allowable advantage to us? Say, I was able to reveal my role to a confirmed player by saying it in code or an obscure language. Do you think that's fair?



thats actually a good point

there should be a 'english only' rule in mafia games


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Mafiascum.
> 
> Everybody I know who played there has horror stories about how the site treats new players badly.



yup

i didnt even play badly (i already had a few years of mafia experience on NF)

i just didnt play how THEY wanted to play

they were stiffer than my first erection

left after 2 games np

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Mafiascum.
> 
> Everybody I know who played there has horror stories about how the site treats new players badly.



Mafiascum is notorious in every other mafia community for this. I can't comment on their level of play because I've never played there. But their entire playerbase is more than the playerbase of every other community combined. Look at a website like Mafia Universe, where the level of play, on average, is much higher than NF, and you can see there's not negativity or bullying. Mafiascum is very much a different beast.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2016)

also when you use more acronyms and idioms than actual words in a discussion you should know you've fucked up


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> thats actually a good point
> 
> there should be a 'english only' rule in mafia games



I think it could be rolled into the "no ciphers" rule? But it's not a strict rule or anything. It's fine to speak in your native tongue here and there. It's just something one should avoid.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 20, 2016)

Also you people need to stop taking my hyperboles seriously. If I say "something is the most X ever made", its a figure of speech.

With LoL, I just mean the game is designed in a way that players are encouraged to shoot for competition and of they don't play compeitively on day 1, they are ostracized. Its one of the most toxic communities Ive ever seen.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Is that so ?



I'm curious, then. Would it bother you if you couldn't confirm yourself, at your whim, as town?


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Also you people need to stop taking my hyperboles seriously. If I say "something is the most X ever made", its a figure of speech.
> 
> With LoL, I just mean the game is designed in a way that players are encouraged to shoot for competition and of they don't play compeitively on day 1, they are ostracized. Its one of the most toxic communities Ive ever seen.



I think people just found the comparison to NF mafia funny, not you calling it most hardcore or whatever.


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

Actually, on that language example. Cubey, you and I actually could pull off something like that, via Hindi-Urdu.


----------



## God (Aug 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> That analogy doesn't work. Wad being a good vigilante is 1. an example of individual skill and 2. subjective. Truth-meta aren't dependent on skill and they are objective.
> 
> And player skill is always going to be an advantage or disadvantage. But that doesn't mean mechanics, loopholes, etc should be permitted to make the game unfair. eg: if a select few of us know codes or other languages, do you think that is an allowable advantage to us? Say, I was able to reveal my role to a confirmed player by saying it in code or an obscure language. Do you think that's fair?



Yeh, that sounds like it doesn't break any rules so it's fair 

If hosts have a problem with honesty, don't let those players sign up for your game.


----------



## God (Aug 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> It's a joke, man. Why make things unpleasant? If you don't like being made fun of, don't make fun of others.



>implying any of this is more serious than typical banter 

Come here you softie


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

God said:


> Yeh, that sounds like it doesn't break any rules so it's fair
> 
> If hosts have a problem with honesty, don't let those players sign up for your game.



When you say it doesn't break any rules, which rules are you talking about, specifically?

You're stretching it by equating honesty with truth meta. The fact that most truth-meta actually have conditions is evidence of the fact that it's a tool of convenience, not a matter of conviction. To most people, I mean. Some are obviously there who have a problem with lying.


----------



## God (Aug 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> Actually, on that language example. Cubey, you and I actually could pull off something like that, via Hindi-Urdu.



Depends how fluent your Hindi is. Still in India?


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

God said:


> >implying any of this is more serious than typical banter
> 
> Come here you softie



Not it, specifically. But then I would have to banter back on the same level, and then we keep making it less pleasant and more antagonistic. I've seen it happen, so I just nip it in the bud.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## God (Aug 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> Not it, specifically. But then I would have to banter back on the same level, and then we keep making it less pleasant and more antagonistic. I've seen it happen, so I just nip it in the bud.



My bad homie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

God said:


> Depends how fluent your Hindi is. Still in India?


Yes. Though I only get the opportunity to speak Hindi once every few months or so, I rarely have trouble understanding it unless people start using archaic words.


----------



## God (Aug 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> Yes. Though I only get the opportunity to speak Hindi once every few months or so, I rarely have trouble understanding it unless people start using archaic words.



We doing it next game


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

I literally just said it's not fair. smh


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 20, 2016)

Maybe, I should invite my PerC mafia friends from India to come play here. *ponders to self*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> When you say it doesn't break any rules, which rules are you talking about, specifically?
> 
> You're stretching it by equating honesty with truth meta. The fact that most truth-meta actually have conditions is evidence of the fact that it's a tool of convenience, not a matter of conviction. To most people, I mean. Some are obviously there who have a problem with lying.



i think the only ones who actually do so out of convenience per se are jeroen (and i dont think he does it because its convenient, i just think its actually just a compulsive quirk of his) and previously CR (and people like me who adopted it for a few months only to betray it later for the purpose of hoodwinking others who had become accustomed to it)

people like shark skin, goose, azeruth even stephen/mystic (who has given it up) are very much the individuals who really ARE uncomfortable lying

so i would say most do so out of conviction rather than convenience


----------



## God (Aug 20, 2016)

I. SAID. WERE. DOING. IT.


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> i think the only ones who actually do so out of convenience per se are jeroen (and i dont think he does it because its convenient, i just think its actually just a compulsive quirk of his) and previously CR (and people like me who adopted it for a few months only to betray it later for the purpose of hoodwinking others who had become accustomed to it)
> 
> people like shark skin, goose, azeruth even stephen/mystic (who has given it up) are very much the individuals who really ARE uncomfortable lying
> 
> so i would say most do so out of conviction rather than convenience



If it's not out of convenience for any of them, then I'm sure they understand how it can tilt a game's balance and influence hosts and they should refrain from claiming, period. Look at Owner, for instance. I mean, you can still be known as honest and claim your role rarely, but the important thing is that you don't use it as a free ticket.

Even Waffles doesn't do it unless pushed and only if he survives till late-game. He probably thinks it takes away a small part of the fun for him.


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

God said:


> I. SAID. WERE. DOING. IT.


That is even assuming I'd trust you with any sensitive information. The only time I can imagine is if I determined via roles that you're town and I signal to you that I investigated/targeted/etc you.


----------



## God (Aug 20, 2016)

That works for me


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2016)

Vice versa, too, I mean. I very much doubt you'd trust me without proof AND your gut agreeing.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 20, 2016)

Side Tangent: You know how there's friendly, like, dislike, winner, creative etc? Well, there should be like a sad or hug button. There's too death scenes that I want to run up to said dying person and hug/be sad about their death with them.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> Like WPK said, truth-meta is not really a play-style. It's a pre-meditated and long term effort and generally emerges naturally out of convenience. Never lying, I agree, is a play-style. But in that case, you should avoid OGI by always refusing to claim. Otherwise you're using it as a convenient way to confirm yourself when you're town.
> 
> There is a general flow of events I've observed in different types of truth-meta.
> 
> ...



Did you just write a bio on my NF mafia career?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 20, 2016)

Seeing as how @Law asked for my opinion on thruth metas....

I'll just say this.

1. My meta wasn't a thing until other people made it a thing.
Played for 5 years where I never fakeclaimed and never did it became a thing.

2. I won 2 games as mafia back to back after it became a thing.

3. Bullying me into claiming doesn't work. (ask the people that wanted me to claim day 2 in one of the Star Wars games how well it works)
Bullying hasn't worked on me in any form since I was 12, so gg.
And for the record, I was town doctor in that Star Wars game.

4. I would say that most people only have a basic understanding of my meta.

5. Loopholes. They exist. I know them, you don't. So get rekt.

6. I'm not gonna say I never used my meta and claimed out of convenience, but that's neither the reason why I do it, nor the regular thing.
Others are the one that use it for their convenience by trying to get me to claim. *cough*Marco*cough*

7. If hosts decide to role assign me because of my meta, that's their choice.

8. Me not claiming never has, nor ever will, be reflective of my alignment.

9. People are idiots.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 20, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> 5. Loopholes. They exist. I know them, you don't. So get rekt.



I know them too. They're great.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 21, 2016)

Marco said:


> I'm curious, then. Would it bother you if you couldn't confirm yourself, at your whim, as town?



I play in games where role revealing isn't allowed.
That answers your question, non ?



wadvisor said:


> i think the only ones who actually do so out of convenience per se are jeroen (and i dont think he does it because its convenient, i just think its actually just a compulsive quirk of his)



I agree with the () part.



Marco said:


> If it's not out of convenience for any of them, then I'm sure they understand how it can tilt a game's balance and influence hosts and they should refrain from claiming, period. Look at Owner, for instance. I mean, you can still be known as honest and claim your role rarely, but the important thing is that you don't use it as a free ticket.
> 
> Even Waffles doesn't do it unless pushed and only if he survives till late-game. He probably thinks it takes away a small part of the fun for him.



> unless pushed

Like in that brackets game you mean ?
Where you pushed and pushed for me to claim, I went "lol no", you eventually gave up and then I claimed ?
Good times.



Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> Side Tangent: You know how there's friendly, like, dislike, winner, creative etc? Well, there should be like a sad or hug button. There's too death scenes that I want to run up to said dying person and hug/be sad about their death with them.



I agree with this. I'd hug me every time I die.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 21, 2016)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> I know them too. They're great.



I know, right. 

Oh... and just so you know, it worked.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 21, 2016)

Lord Genome said:


> Also only like three users use a truth meta(shark skin waffles and goose) and one of them don't play(sharky) and the other would be bad regardless(goose)
> 
> Imo it's not a big deal.



Mystic and CR until they both dropped it D2 of Crugyr's game, but by then it was far too late. They danced around the subject all of D1 and is also why this:



God said:


> Oh shit yes
> 
> Wad lead his team to victory as Mafia while he was doing the honesty thing.
> 
> So there are blatant counterexamples



Would not work today. We're too aware of it now, and use it to instantly "Innocent Child" 1-3 players in a game, or catch an immediate D1 scum lynch.



Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> Use favorites as an example, *would you say I was playing against my wincon then?*





Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> Though there were quite a few mafia games that I still had fun as the mafia, I couldn't claim my alignment, but I talked around the problem as much as I could.



You talked around it pretty well. You were able to say a lot that was true, without giving the whole truth.

You played to win without feeling the need to lie. And in a closed setup, that is not a hard thing to do.



God said:


> Great comeback. I tooootally name myself dumb shit like "king of scums" because I'm salty about not getting enough attention.



So basically you're casting shit at 5 or 6 different members here who all give themselves grandiose titles and want off. Sounds more like you're mad you don't have one than anything, lol



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Mafiascum.
> 
> Everybody I know who played there has horror stories about how the site treats new players badly.



Everyone who has ever heard of mafiascum knows they're douchebag central. And they're not even very competitive in inter-league play. They have boiled their games down to a system, and only know how to play if that system is maintained.

Worst example, ever.

I've talked to some of you privately, and no one has said they like the truth meta. But each one has and will use it to Town's advantage whenever possible.

I've spoken to prolific hosts about it, and am one myself. I know for a fact that players like Sharky, Goose, and Waffles don't get assigned mafia roles very often because it's flat-out unfair to their team.

These players are marginalized and ignored by most of the players in a game. Once they've said their shit, they can move aside and coast. Not saying they've never made a good play, but most of the time they don't need to do a thing. They're a free pass for 'process of elimination', and then barely thought about.

This is not a play-style. This is laziness. And it doesn't anger me that they do it, it angers me that it's consistently encouraged. If it wasn't,  it would have fizzled out with Shark Skin while it was unique and cute.

The voices here have made it pretty clear there will be no official movement on it, and that's fine. But as a community, we should make sure it doesn't _become_ a problem.

I think it's actually unfair to Waffles that we keep asking him to claim and make him play that type of game.

Mystic hasn't been able to play a game for how long without someone saying "I'm not listening to him til he 'does his thing'"

This is just not good for any community. Especially not one trying to grow and flourish. For some of you, all there is to think about is "have fun, right now", but for others it's about the health of the community long-term. Never again will "NF mafia die".



Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> Side Tangent: You know how there's friendly, like, dislike, winner, creative etc? Well, there should be like a sad or hug button. There's too death scenes that I want to run up to said dying person and hug/be sad about their death with them.



You should post that in suggestions area. I'm on my phone, so I don't have a link.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2016)

now that i read the guidelines thread its p much covered in 

*



			2. Play To Win
		
Click to expand...

*


> You are expected to play to your win condition(s). Intentionally undermining your team is not allowed. Joining a game with sole intent to troll is not allowed. This doesn't mean you must always make the optimal choice, nor does it mean you are barred from doing things differently from the norm. However, deliberate and pre-meditated efforts to sabotage your win-condition, or those of the faction/group you are in are prohibited. If you sign up for a game, be prepared to play as any role, not just your preferred one.



It's one thing if someone with a truth meta is sussed out and they break down and confess that they're scum when they feel like they can't reverse the wagon against them, and it's another if someone rolls scum and joins the game and is like "Welp, I'm mafia. RIP. "


----------



## Tiger (Aug 21, 2016)

The latter would definitely be against the rules. 

The former is grey, and why we're discussing it like a healthy community would.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 21, 2016)

Law said:


> You should post that in suggestions area. I'm on my phone, so I don't have a link.



okay I'll figure out where to do that


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2016)

Law said:


> So basically you're casting shit at 5 or 6 different members here who all give themselves grandiose titles and want off. Sounds more like you're mad you don't have one than anything, lol



I'm not. I think it's retarded.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Did you just write a bio on my NF mafia career?



never

ever

forget that your crowning achievement is when something told me to role assign you as SK for the first time and you won because you were able to say "im not mafia " and no one even considered you were SK 

(as well as some very clutch WIFOM action-decision making in the last 2-3 phases or so )


----------



## Marco (Aug 21, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I play in games where role revealing isn't allowed.
> That answers your question, non ?



Yeah, I actually get the sense that you enjoy it more when you don't end up claiming, anyway.



> > unless pushed
> 
> Like in that brackets game you mean ?
> Where you pushed and pushed for me to claim, I went "lol no", you eventually gave up and then I claimed ?
> Good times.



Sort of. I guess push was the wrong word. But close enough.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 21, 2016)

Mystic doesn't really have a truth meta, just a town tell

And Cr had one until now 

And now he doesn't np


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 21, 2016)

Although I never ask those guys to claim day one anyway

Only time I would pressure sharky is if it's endgame and he hasnt


----------



## Marco (Aug 21, 2016)

God said:


> I'm not. I think it's retarded.



Emperor Marco is even above God.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 21, 2016)

Marco said:


> Yeah, I actually get the sense that you enjoy it more when you don't end up claiming, anyway.
> 
> Sort of. I guess push was the wrong word. But close enough.



Seeing as we went back and forth for quite a while with you wanting me to claim, I'd say push is the right word.
It's not like you asked once, I said no and then you dropped it. 
But whatever.


----------



## Marco (Aug 21, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Seeing as we went back and forth for quite a while with you wanting me to claim, I'd say push is the right word.
> It's not like you asked once, I said no and then you dropped it.
> But whatever.


No, no. That game I definitely pushed you.

I mean, when I said, "Waffles doesn't claim unless pushed a lot," that was inaccurate, because you may decide to not claim even when pushed.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 21, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> never
> 
> ever
> 
> ...



Never 5get the hipster mafia reverse sweep


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2016)

i think the best part is that scum always manage to claim jeroen's role by sheer dumb luck

and he's not even happy about it that its a counterclaim that can be 100% trusted

he actually gets frustrated

"Why do they always claim my role...smh..."


----------



## Marco (Aug 21, 2016)

In other news, we're 126 posts away from Favorites Poll #2.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 21, 2016)

Marco said:


> No, no. That game I definitely pushed you.
> 
> I mean, when I said, "Waffles doesn't claim unless pushed a lot," that was inaccurate, because you may decide to not claim even when pushed.



Oh.. I misunderstood then. My bad. >.>



wadvisor said:


> i think the best part is that scum always manage to claim jeroen's role by sheer dumb luck
> 
> and he's not even happy about it that its a counterclaim that can be 100% trusted
> 
> ...



Damned Trin claiming doc...
Especially seeing as you thought I was a generic.

Also, yes. I agree.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Oh.. I misunderstood then. My bad. >.>
> 
> 
> 
> ...





would you believe me if i completely forgot for like 10-15 seconds the context of this game before i remembered it was when i was the godfather of the all girls mafia team and it was a bus i orchestrated to help me solo the game


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 21, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> would you believe me if i completely forgot for like 10-15 seconds the context of this game before i remembered it was when i was the godfather of the all girls mafia team and it was a bus i orchestrated to help me solo the game



I wouldn't believe it.
Not for a second.


----------



## Marco (Aug 21, 2016)

I think it's more believable that you specifically mentioned Waffle's attitude towards having to counter-claim so that he could mention the game and then you can tell us the story again.


----------



## Marco (Aug 21, 2016)

When you led that bullshit lynch on me while I was away.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 21, 2016)

Marco said:


> I think it's more believable that you specifically mentioned Waffle's attitude towards having to counter-claim so that he could mention the game and then you can tell us the story again.



This is the reason why I'm not believing it to begin with.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I wouldn't believe it.
> Not for a second.







Marco said:


> I think it's more believable that you specifically mentioned Waffle's attitude towards having to counter-claim so that he could mention the game and then you can tell us the story again.





no really!

my thought processing went something like

"huh? wasnt she town and she got lynched becau---"
"no wait that was the game i hosted"
"oh right i played a game with her"
"what does her claiming waffle's role have to do with"
"oh"
"OH"



Marco said:


> When you led that bullshit lynch on me while I was away.



im starting to feel like most of your losses as town happen when im red
cant say im nonplussed about it


----------



## Marco (Aug 21, 2016)

That one was total bullshit, though. And my first Vanilla loss on NF.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 21, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> no really!
> 
> my thought processing went something like
> 
> ...



I find this hard to believe though.
Cause that line you used to describe my frustration is a line I only uttered once.
Take a guess which game that was in.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I find this hard to believe though.
> Cause that line you used to describe my frustration is a line I only uttered once.
> Take a guess which game that was in.



believe it or not i dont like lying outside of mafia games unless its an overt manner such as trolling or memeing or what have you 

really? 

i could have sworn you were always distraught with people claiming your role >.>


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2016)

wait

was that aiya too?

didnt aiya also have a no fakeclaim meta now that i think about it?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 21, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> believe it or not i dont like lying outside of mafia games unless its an overt manner such as trolling or memeing or what have you
> 
> really?
> 
> i could have sworn you were always distraught with people claiming your role >.>



I believe you somewhat.

Yes, really. 

I am, but usually I don't express it.
That line though... I'm not a 100%, but I think it was almost a direct copy of what I said in that game.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 21, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> wait
> 
> was that aiya too?
> 
> didnt aiya also have a no fakeclaim meta now that i think about it?



If he had, I never knew.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2016)

i think it started in untouchables when he was doc?

also holy shit

ive reread that game like 4-5 times over and SOMEHOW I MISSED THIS EACH TIME


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 21, 2016)

I forgot for a moment I role-assigned wad as GF to an all girl scum team


Poor Gogeta, called it and died


----------



## Marco (Aug 21, 2016)

When I came online and saw WAD's post that started a lynch on me, I immediately knew the dirtbag was scum.


----------



## Marco (Aug 21, 2016)

Relevant CRedit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> I forgot for a moment I role-assigned wad as GF to an all girl scum team
> 
> 
> Poor Gogeta, called it and died



tfw we have a 100% win/MVP rate when we role assign each other in our games 

u didnt role assign me in bloodbourne right 



Marco said:


> When I came online and saw WAD's post that started a lynch on me, I immediately knew the dirtbag was scum.



my timing was literally perfect

i cant remember if it was calculated or just lucky, some scum games i tryhard i try to get a bead on peoples sleeping/afk schedules 



Marco said:


> Relevant CRedit.



HOLY SHIT HOW HAVE I NEVER SEEN THAT THIS IS ONE OF HIS BEST ONES YET


----------



## Marco (Aug 21, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> my timing was literally perfect
> 
> i cant remember if it was calculated or just lucky, some scum games i tryhard i try to get a bead on peoples sleeping/afk schedules



I think it was a bit calculated, at least. I think I had spoken about not being around later or about being busy IRL or something like that.



> HOLY SHIT HOW HAVE I NEVER SEEN THAT THIS IS ONE OF HIS BEST ONES YET



Cheeky bastard made it after Crugyr's game started lol


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 21, 2016)

Bloodborne was all RNG


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 21, 2016)

That bitch


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 21, 2016)

Marco said:


> Cheeky bastard made it after Crugyr's game started lol



Serious?


----------



## Marco (Aug 21, 2016)

Check out timestamp. 



Aries said:


> will leave this here. also will be thread marking this thread to navigate easier the edits.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 21, 2016)

Marco said:


> When I came online and saw WAD's post that started a lynch on me, I immediately knew the dirtbag was scum.



We should have lynched Manlio day 1 after that scumslip of his. 
Then again... nobody noticed and I didn't realise it until I was dead. :/

> Manlio


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2016)

wait what scumslip

im calling bullshit jeroen 

> Jeroen


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2016)

fun fact: i have scumslipped a couple of times in mafia with really incriminating wording choices but quick edit ftw

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 21, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> wait what scumslip
> 
> im calling bullshit jeroen
> 
> > Jeroen



Day 1 you made that really nice post about my meta.
But it lacked anything about the possibility of me being the traitor.
Because you already knew I wasn't the traitor.
Because you knew Nighty was.
Because you were mafia.

Or maybe that was just me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Day 1 you made that really nice post about my meta.
> But it lacked anything about the possibility of me being the traitor.
> Because you already knew I wasn't the traitor.
> Because you knew Nighty was.
> ...





i think i know what ur talking about

i guess that qualifies but its the kind of thing thats really hard to pick up on in the timeframe it occurred in

if someone looked back on that post tho yea i coulda been destroyed with that


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 21, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> i think i know what ur talking about
> 
> i guess that qualifies but its the kind of thing thats really hard to pick up on in the timeframe it occurred in
> 
> if someone looked back on that post tho yea i coulda been destroyed with that



I see. 

You should have never won that game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2016)

i should have never won any of my games 

im a natural born loser 

me winning mafia games is some kind of anomaly


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 21, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> i should have never won any of my games
> 
> im a natural born loser
> 
> me winning mafia games is some kind of anomaly



Maybe mafia games are the exception to your natural born loser thing. 
At least you're winning at something, right.


----------



## Marco (Aug 21, 2016)

Everyone's favorite worm is here


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2016)

Marco said:


> Everyone's favorite worm is here



this is the best use of mod powers btw

sniping lurkers


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 21, 2016)

Marco said:


> Everyone's favorite worm is here



He tends to lurk a lot.
Yet never says anything unless I make him.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 21, 2016)

Marco said:


> Everyone's favorite worm is here



Such sorcery...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melodie (Aug 21, 2016)

Wormo is dead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melodie (Aug 21, 2016)

Wow I got ninja'd.


----------



## Marco (Aug 21, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> this is the best use of mod powers btw
> 
> sniping lurkers



Gotta catch 'em all!



Firaea said:


> Such sorcery...



You can't hide from me, Wormo!


----------



## Marco (Aug 21, 2016)

Though I can't differentiate which ones are the hidden users. I didn't realize no one else could see poor ol' Wormo lurking down there.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 21, 2016)

Poor Melodie.
Getting ninja'd by dead people.
What a sad thing. :/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2016)

Die wormo die


----------



## Marco (Aug 21, 2016)

On the subject of Melodie, say hello to the first person on the "Willing to co-host" list!


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 21, 2016)

Marco said:


> On the subject of Melodie, say hello to the first person on the "Willing to co-host" list!



Welcome Melodie!


----------



## Firaea (Aug 21, 2016)

Marco said:


> You can't hide from me, Wormo!



I'll just have to logout before I lurk next time. 



Melodie said:


> Wormo is dead.





God said:


> Die wormo die



I am already dead inside.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 21, 2016)

Firaea said:


> I'll just have to logout before I lurk next time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Logging out will do you no good though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2016)

Marco said:


> On the subject of Melodie, say hello to the first person on the "Willing to co-host" list!



is that innuendo


----------



## Firaea (Aug 21, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Logging out will do you no good though.



Why not?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 21, 2016)

Firaea said:


> Why not?



Because that won't fool me. 

Also, where is the "Jeroen pls" ?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 21, 2016)

> [9:27:55 AM] Wormo: I should make an announcement in the convo thread
> [9:27:58 AM] Wormo: And say I'm gonna host it
> [9:28:04 AM] Wormo: And then disappoint everyone Sinata style


----------



## Firaea (Aug 21, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


>



That was absolutely not me! You liar!

*[VOTE LYNCH MR. WAFFLES]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2016)

CUCKED AND FUCKED


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 21, 2016)

Firaea said:


> That was absolutely not me! You liar!
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH MR. WAFFLES]*



That's what you get for not hosting.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2016)

speaking to that end

i noticed a certain geriatric hasnt signed up for the next game im hosting


----------



## Firaea (Aug 21, 2016)

@Marco I hereby declare that I'll use my one-shot kill action on Mr. Waffles.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 21, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> speaking to that end
> 
> i noticed a certain geriatric hasnt signed up for the next game im hosting



You noticed that eh. 
I've been contemplating it, but haven't decided yet. >.>



Firaea said:


> @Marco I hereby declare that I'll use my one-shot kill action on Mr. Waffles.



I thought you said you were never gonna post on NF again ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Jeroen (Aug 21, 2016)

wadvisor said:


>



Making me feel bad might work.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Making me feel bad might work.



>guilt tripping
>Jeroen

yeah right 



> Jeroen



i just want to know why


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 21, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> >guilt tripping
> >Jeroen
> 
> yeah right
> ...



What makes you think you can't guilt trip me ? >.>
Silly Manlio.
I did say it might work...

> Manlio



I'm not sure as to the why. 
I was in the thread to sign up... then I didn't. >.>
I'll probably sign up at some point though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2016)

well you have more than a month to decide at least so np


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2016)

its also why i havent advertised or done invites


----------



## Marco (Aug 21, 2016)

Waffles is BP. What to do now, Wormo


----------



## Millefeuille (Aug 21, 2016)

Im bored. 
Pls entertain.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 21, 2016)

Marco said:


> Waffles is BP. What to do now, Wormo



Then I'll use my one-shot lynch redirect on him.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 21, 2016)

That feeling when Wormo still has a game he designed, but won't host it because it's too complicated and he lacks the time and energy for it.





wadvisor said:


> well you have more than a month to decide at least so np





wadvisor said:


> its also why i havent advertised or done invites



Wormo is currently trying to get me to sign up lol.
I'll make sure to decide before it's too late!



Marco said:


> Waffles is BP. What to do now, Wormo



He'll be sad.


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2016)

So the left sides of my mustache and beard are finally starting to connect

Soon


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2016)

wait 

wormo is trying to get u to sign up 

...for my game?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 21, 2016)

God said:


> So the left sides of my mustache and beard are finally starting to connect
> 
> Soon


> left sides

Only on the left.


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > left sides
> 
> Only on the left.



Yeah that's what I'm scared of, dat retarded asymmetry


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 21, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> wait
> 
> wormo is trying to get u to sign up
> 
> ...for my game?



Yes.
He considers it to be a better version of his emotions game, so he thinks I should play it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Yes.
> He considers it to be a better version of his emotions game, so he thinks I should play it.




OH WAIT YEAH THAT

i forgot i had a self-deprecating rivalry with him about that 

his emotions game was of the main reasons I shelved it to begin with I think


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 21, 2016)

God said:


> Yeah that's what I'm scared of, dat retarded asymmetry



Poor Circle... 



wadvisor said:


> OH WAIT YEAH THAT
> 
> i forgot i had a self-deprecating rivalry with him about that
> 
> his emotions game was of the main reasons I shelved it to begin with I think



He's doing a good job at convincing me to play.


----------



## Marco (Aug 21, 2016)

Firaea said:


> Then I'll use my one-shot lynch redirect on him.



* 

Old Man Waffles [Mr. Waffles]* has been lynched.

*Old Man Waffles* has resurrected due to his passive *[Life just doesn't end smh]* and is back in the game.​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Poor Circle...
> 
> 
> 
> He's doing a good job at convincing me to play.




tfw im curious about the nature of said conversation 

i haven't been curious about this sort of thing in years


----------



## Firaea (Aug 21, 2016)

Marco said:


> *
> 
> Old Man Waffles [Mr. Waffles]* has been lynched.
> 
> *Old Man Waffles* has resurrected due to his passive *[Life just doesn't end smh]* and is back in the game.​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 21, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> tfw im curious about the nature of said conversation
> 
> i haven't been curious about this sort of thing in years



Curiosity killed the Cat, Manlio. 
It's fairly simple conversation though.
He wants me to play, I said maybe, he said he'd maybe play a game in December, I said okay.
That sums it up lol.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2016)

Wormo no


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2016)

Though 

>maybe 

that's a good loophole 

I mean if I was doing contract negotiations with someone who used that word I would  and say "go home ur drunk" but it's a good'un with informal bargaining between pals.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 21, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> Wormo no



Why the no ?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 21, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> Though
> 
> >maybe
> 
> ...



I believe in Wormo's word.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Why the no ?



because agreeing to do something you don't want to do that someone else would like you to do in order for them to do something you want them to do is a devils bargain


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 21, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> because agreeing to do something you don't want to do that someone else would like you to do in order for them to do something you want them to do is a devils bargain



That sentence...
That "don't" should be a "do" though.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 21, 2016)

Never go back on your word, and never give up... that's my nindo!

(insert Jiraiya picture which I am too lazy to search for)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 21, 2016)

Firaea said:


> Never go back on your word, and never give up... that's my nindo!
> 
> (insert Jiraiya picture which I am too lazy to search for)



You could have just used that Jiraiya emote or something.


----------



## Marco (Aug 21, 2016)

Firaea said:


> Never go back on your word, and never give up... that's my nindo!
> 
> (insert Jiraiya picture which I am too lazy to search for)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Didi (Aug 21, 2016)

Law said:


> Yeah, it'll be fairly extensive. If people clamor for a quick reference guide, I might be strong-armed into collecting data into consolidated formats at the top in spoilers so someone could choose to either look at each game individually, or click a spoiler and see some specific stats (like 'flaking/replacing out', or 'winning as Indie', for example)
> 
> @Marco there's also a discussion that was brought up at the end of Crugyr's game that should perhaps happen here. Regarding ongoing truth metas.
> 
> ...





Truth metas are hella gay and inherently against the spirit of the game 

If they are mafia it's just lame
if they are town and you are mafia it's unfair because they get an extra confirmed townie for free



And aside from getting to know people which is not preventable (well, I suppose that's what the upcoming alted game is for), outside shit should not have an influence on a game. Mafiagames should be selfcontained unless specifically otherwise designed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (Aug 21, 2016)

Serious discussions again


----------



## Catamount (Aug 21, 2016)

U pple r all very clever

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Aug 21, 2016)

I hadn't reacted yet and I was tagged 


seems like most people agree though
-obviously shouldnt be a rule but maybe should be discouraged in a way
-would be the most fair thing if anyone with truth meta also adopts a no-claim meta


----------



## Melodie (Aug 21, 2016)

Having a truth meta in deception game is like playing a shooter game and being against shooting people because killing is bad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2016)

Melodie said:


> Having a truth meta in deception game is like playing a shooter game and being against shooting people because killing is bad.



Mercy Main Staff Only.


----------



## Marco (Aug 21, 2016)

Melodie said:


> Having a truth meta in deception game is like playing a shooter game and being against shooting people because killing is bad.


I feel like saying this sometimes. But different people derive enjoyment from the game in different ways. And it's not like you can't play the game without lying. You can. It's perfectly possible. The only issue is when it starts affecting the metagame and people start using it as a shortcut.


----------



## Marco (Aug 21, 2016)

I probably lie more as town than mafia, to be honest. At least in games I know or expect a Lie Detector. Even though no LD is ever going to LD a post that isn't a straight claim. 

I did get killed in FP's HoO game by a conditional LD who could attack if he found someone lying, and that post was just some random mechanics thing. I think it was DDL in a mason group? They specifically looked for a post where I was lying so that they could use that to attack me. Too bad for them, our plan involved me dying anyway. We were planning on a lynch but a death worked too.


----------



## Marco (Aug 21, 2016)

I mean, truth-meta isn't a play-style. Some people are honest to a fault, yes, but the issue isn't with them, particularly, and that's just being honest. When we say truth-meta, we're generally referring to town-tells and stuff, which are abused as "innocent child" type confirmations by the other players more than the actual players themselves.

Lie detecting is a part of the game. It doesn't carry over to another game. But when people know you never lie and you claim roles/alignment as town, that basically becomes a way for you to confirm yourself any time you want, and it affects the metagame, drawing in OGI. That's the real problem, not being honest.

You can be completely honest without it affecting metagame. Look at Owner, who refuses to claim, period. Or Waffles, who refuses enough times even as town that you can't take his refusal to claim as an admission of guilt. Or even WPK. I doubt most people would even imagine associating truth-meta with WPK, but he is fairly strict about the kind of stuff he lies about. You can expect him to not claim his alignment/role even as town, most of the times. And he doesn't do it out of some obligation to the truth, as far as I know. Like, he doesn't have an issue with lying. On the flip-side, look at me, who lies as much, if not more, as town. The issue isn't with lying or telling the truth. The issue is when it's used as a crutch by the player or others playing with the player.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## God (Aug 21, 2016)

Marco said:


> I mean, I get that you're trying to make a joke here, but you're being slightly disingenuous if you think the whole thing was about attacking honesty meta.





Marco said:


> I mean, truth-meta isn't a play-style. Some people are honest to a fault, yes, but the issue isn't with them, particularly, and that's just being honest. When we say truth-meta, we're generally referring to town-tells and stuff, which are abused as "innocent child" type confirmations by the other players more than the actual players themselves.
> 
> Lie detecting is a part of the game. It doesn't carry over to another game. But when people know you never lie and you claim roles/alignment as town, that basically becomes a way for you to confirm yourself any time you want, and it affects the metagame, drawing in OGI. That's the real problem, not being honest.
> 
> You can be completely honest without it affecting metagame. Look at Owner, who refuses to claim, period. Or Waffles, who refuses enough times even as town that you can't take his refusal to claim as an admission of guilt. Or even WPK. I doubt most people would even imagine associating truth-meta with WPK, but he is fairly strict about the kind of stuff he lies about. You can expect him to not claim his alignment/role even as town, most of the times. And he doesn't do it out of some obligation to the truth, as far as I know. Like, he doesn't have an issue with lying. On the flip-side, look at me, who lies as much, if not more, as town. The issue isn't with lying or telling the truth. The issue is when it's used as a crutch by the player or others playing with the player.



I know that they're two separate issues but You can't deny the core similarities ("honesty" in a game based on lying) which is what I found ironic.


----------



## Marco (Aug 21, 2016)

God said:


> I know that they're two separate issues but You can't deny the core similarities ("honesty" in a game based on lying) which is what I found ironic.



Yeah, but if you're trying to make a point by illustrating the similarities between the two, I'm missing it. Lie Detection is an ability and has ability counters to it. Truth-meta is OGI get out of jail card.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 21, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> HOLY SHIT HOW HAVE I NEVER SEEN THAT THIS IS ONE OF HIS BEST ONES YET



Theres a version of that one for inactifagging too. Does anyone have it?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 21, 2016)

I threadmarked everything in the Movie thread. Check it out. Or CR only posted it in the Convo.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 21, 2016)

Marco said:


> I mean, truth-meta isn't a play-style. Some people are honest to a fault, yes, but the issue isn't with them, particularly, and that's just being honest. When we say truth-meta, we're generally referring to town-tells and stuff, which are abused as "innocent child" type confirmations by the other players more than the actual players themselves.
> 
> Lie detecting is a part of the game. It doesn't carry over to another game. But when people know you never lie and you claim roles/alignment as town, that basically becomes a way for you to confirm yourself any time you want, and it affects the metagame, drawing in OGI. That's the real problem, not being honest.
> 
> You can be completely honest without it affecting metagame. Look at Owner, who refuses to claim, period. Or Waffles, who refuses enough times even as town that you can't take his refusal to claim as an admission of guilt. Or even WPK. I doubt most people would even imagine associating truth-meta with WPK, but he is fairly strict about the kind of stuff he lies about. You can expect him to not claim his alignment/role even as town, most of the times. And he doesn't do it out of some obligation to the truth, as far as I know. Like, he doesn't have an issue with lying. On the flip-side, look at me, who lies as much, if not more, as town. The issue isn't with lying or telling the truth. The issue is when it's used as a crutch by the player or others playing with the player.



I kind of like the sound of this "refuses to claim period" thing.

Not that I dont lie, but I hate claiming mechanics in games with a passion.

Please elaborate more: does she refuse to reveal info she has too?

@Owner Of A Lonely Heart

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 21, 2016)

In WPKs case, he just hates being confirmed town. So he never says statements that can be lie detected.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 21, 2016)

Aries said:


> *Mafia Movie Act 9: Mafia FC 2 Premiere*
> 
> ​





Aries said:


> *Mafia Movie Act 9: Mafia FC 2 Premiere Part 2*


----------



## Marco (Aug 21, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I kind of like the sound of this "refuses to claim period" thing.
> 
> Not that I dont lie, but I hate claiming mechanics in games with a passion.
> 
> ...



She doesn't lie. So to prevent people from gaming the system and catching her any time she's scum, she just refuses to claim, period.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 21, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> In WPKs case, he just hates being confirmed town. So he never says statements that can be lie detected.


I don't like being confirmed town but that isn't the main reason. I just refuse to weaken my mafia game by playing the claim game, nor do I like roleclaiming in general. I also enjoy messing with people at the point where they won't believe I'm telling the truth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Aug 21, 2016)

Marco said:


> She doesn't lie. So to prevent people from gaming the system and catching her any time she's scum, she just refuses to claim, period.


To be fair she refused to claim in the game where she was scum. It was her first vame on nf so how is this characteristic of her?


----------



## Catamount (Aug 21, 2016)

btw ain't anyone doing the last bleach mafia in the history of nf


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 21, 2016)

Catamount said:


> btw ain't anyone doing the last bleach mafia in the history of nf



People still care about Bleach?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Catamount (Aug 21, 2016)

you can all bully me till you bleed of all the effort but I ain't becoming a traitor and fake to get your approvement 

#staymad


----------



## Lawrence777 (Aug 21, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I don't like being confirmed town but that isn't the main reason. I just refuse to weaken my mafia game by playing the claim game, nor do I like roleclaiming in general. I also enjoy messing with people at the point where they won't believe I'm telling the truth.


----------



## Marco (Aug 21, 2016)

Catamount said:


> To be fair she refused to claim in the game where she was scum. It was her first vame on nf so how is this characteristic of her?



Testimonials. I'm not just talking out of my own experience.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 21, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I kind of like the sound of this "refuses to claim period" thing.
> 
> Not that I dont lie, but I hate claiming mechanics in games with a passion.
> 
> ...



It depends on the situation. In favorites, I claimed someone was motivating me. If you really think about, I talk in third person all the time so someone could actually be me referring to me. Or someone could be referring to one of my teammates or even my godfather because he's putting in the actions all the time. If you can't remember, there wasn't a motivator it was part of our factional bonus. 

That whole game, I was preparing for in the event of my flip, as I needed to explain how I was able to keep reviving people. So after my death some of you were looking for a motivator to be in the game. 

But also in Favorites, I refused to claim my alignment. Also, in a recent town game, I refused to do so as well. 

Reekee, Law and some others have seen me fake claim before as mafia. I even created my own scum role one game and claimed it, but i messed up on the flavor text. If I had nailed the flavored text, I might have gotten away with it.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 21, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> In WPKs case, he just hates being confirmed town. So he never says statements that can be lie detected.


It's hard to get reads when you're confirmed town.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 21, 2016)

Marco said:


> She doesn't lie. So to prevent people from gaming the system and catching her any time she's scum, she just refuses to claim, period.


I have lied before. I'm not totally guiltless. And sometimes I've done it as town, felt guilty about it later, and then come out about it later on that hey yeah i lied there.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 21, 2016)

Catamount said:


> btw ain't anyone doing the last bleach mafia in the history of nf



I would but all the sternritters would be BP which gets bypassed by getsuga tenshou


----------



## Catamount (Aug 21, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> I would but all the sternritters would be BP which gets bypassed by getsuga tenshou


we can ban ichigo from the game tho


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 21, 2016)

Check this out. The mafia "faction bonus" of my RWBY game (it's a semi-open setup btw). Subject to change before the game starts.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Creatures of Grimm*

During the night, the Grimm Alliance are able to summon the Creatures of Grimm to perform actions for them. Each creature comes with a number of shots. The Creatures of Grimm are attracted by negative human emotions, so each time a non-mafia player is lynched, the faction will gain two new shots of Beowolf, or two shots of Griffon, or one shot of one of the others, at their choice. They cannot gain a new Dragon. The faction can summon multiple grimm in the same night, but not more than one of the same species.

Beowolf (4 shots):  The bewolf will attack and rolecrush a player for one cycle.

Griffon (4 shots): The griffon will take the members of the faction to fly above an enemy player, allowing them to learn their full role and abilities.

Death Stalker (2 shots): This giant scorpion will attack a player and perform an extra kill for the faction.

Goliath (2 shots): A player riding one of those monstrous elephants is unstoppable. It will upgrade a faction kill used by a member of the faction into a super-kill.

The Grimm Dragon (1 shot): ???

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 21, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Check this out. The mafia "faction bonus" of my RWBY game (it's a semi-open setup btw). Subject to change before the game starts.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I am always in favor of abilities that reward lynches going in favor of the roles faction. I have used it multiple times: LE faction bonus, Nick's [Victory Toot-toot] and one in development.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 21, 2016)

Catamount said:


> you can all bully me till you bleed of all the effort but I ain't becoming a traitor and fake to get your approvement
> 
> #staymad



Aww, she said approvement.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 21, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I am always in favor of abilities that reward lynches going in favor of the roles faction. I have used it multiple times: LE faction bonus, Nick's [Victory Toot-toot] and one in development.



And Conquerors Mafia

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 21, 2016)

I think in general more roles need to be made that reward skilled play.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 21, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> And Conquerors Mafia


Their bonus was more general in regards to death. LE faction bonus was specifically lynches. IIRC, of all the faction bonuses, Conqueror's had the most input from you.


----------



## Catamount (Aug 21, 2016)

Law said:


> Aww, she said approvement.


i was retarded from heat in that god damn train and the word ''approval'' was hidden too deep on my subconscious level


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 21, 2016)

Having no regrets about my game being delayed for Catamount's inclusion

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Aug 21, 2016)

I am not always like that tho 
sometimes I am also drunk too


----------



## Catamount (Aug 21, 2016)

srsly I was just hyped I was back in the city for two days and got even more retarded than usually pls no bully or maybe the bleach ending was so off i got dumb and numb and deep down in the despair


----------



## Catamount (Aug 21, 2016)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 21, 2016)

Some people ask what's the scariest thing in the mafia community. It's not the trolls... it's not the generic or role madness guys... It's not vasto or the apathetic players.... no this is scarier then mafia itself... it hides in plain sight...

Reactions: Funny 5 | Creative 2


----------



## Tiger (Aug 21, 2016)

@Marco new poll time?


----------



## Marco (Aug 21, 2016)

Oooh yes, new poll time fellas.


----------



## Marco -- Favorite Favorites Role [I - III] Poll Results (Aug 21, 2016)

Seems everyone's favorite Pony won the first part.



*Ishmael - Favorites I * 23.1%

*Tezzeret - Favorites I *0 vote(s) 0.0%

*Rainbow Dash - Favorites I * 46.2%

*Santa Claus - Favorites II * 7.7%

*Aji Tae - Favorites II * 7.7%

*Axel - Favorites II * 15.4%

*Don Patch - Favorites III * 38.5%

*Sandro - Favorites III * 30.8%

*Yuno Gasai - Favorites III * 7.7%


----------



## Marco (Aug 21, 2016)

Part 2 up, boys and girls.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 21, 2016)

Ponies OP


----------



## Marco (Aug 21, 2016)

Pls nerf


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 21, 2016)

Going to post the roles in the OP, Marco?


----------



## Marco (Aug 21, 2016)

Cool, I'll do that. Do you have the ones from your game on hand?

Would also like to add the Part 1 Roles. Law found Ishamael. Any idea of the rest?


----------



## Aries (Aug 21, 2016)

Summer Slam is today, summer school session is over, zero took me to a hell of a concert last week and free at last/rejuvenated. Time to focus on that big cross over wwe game. @Crugyr my padwan i am proud you representing team instinct. Have you seen how I look like before?


----------



## Chaos (Aug 21, 2016)

Just gotta vote for my two submitted roles


----------



## Hero (Aug 21, 2016)

Favorites 6 was my first play of the beloved series.

However none of the roles listed will get my vote.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 21, 2016)

Marco said:


> Cool, I'll do that. Do you have the ones from your game on hand?
> 
> Would also like to add the Part 1 Roles. Law found Ishamael. Any idea of the rest?



*Spoiler*: _Hal-9000_ 



*HAL-9000*

[Discovery One] : HAL-9000 is part of the crew of the Discovery One, a team assembled with the goal of finally getting town a win in Favorites. Five other members will be chosen alongside him as a mason group, consisting of a wide range of specialists(roleblocker, doctor, cop, vig). Three of the five players will be in stasis for the first four cycles of the game, not being apart of and unknowing of the existence of the Discovery One mason group. During this time they will be vote silenced and any negative action they use on the active members of the group will have no effect. This is a top secret mission, so HAL and other members of the faction are not allowed to speak about being masons within the game thread. 

[Diagnostics] : HAL knows the condition of all his crew members at all times and will be informed if they are being affected by any affliction.

[To Serve Man] : HAL is required to provide his crew members with what information he can.

[Supercomputer] : HAL has extra numerical knowledge about the game, including how many town/mafia/indies there are as well as the amount of role ability types there are(how many doctor protects, roleblocks, janitoring skills, etc.)

[Top Secret] : HAL is not allowed to tell the crew his role name, abilities or restrictions of his abilities. He is also aware of the presence of a Law Enforcement themed mafia formed by the same government that programmed him, consisting of Judge Judy, Kaneki Ken, Nero, Rust Cohle, Adachi and Vic Sage. He cannot speak of this knowledge or take/suggest actions against their members. If asked his opinion of if there is a third mafia, he will express doubt about it unless it has been made clear at that time that there is. Failure to follow these rules will result in severe punishment. 

HAL is also immune to investigations and lie detects.


[System Malfuction] : If HAL is asked five or more questions by his crewmates that he is not allowed to answer and therefore has to lie about and/or if he sees them plotting to eliminate him, HAL will decide that the best way to deal with the conflict between his mission to relay info accurately and keep certain info secret is to eliminate his crew members as to not be asked any questions or be potentially eliminated by them. He will change from being town to indie with the wincon of having to eliminate his crew members. If he eliminates the two crew members not in stasis prior to the others waking, those three will die instantly. Hidden.

[I Can't Allow You To Do That Dave] : During the day phase, HAL can say the words "I can't allow you to do that [insert crew members name]" in a post in the game thread while quoting a post of theirs to have them be killed the following night phase. He doesn't have to say the words in succession in the post but he does have to say them in order. The actual kill will bypass any protection they might have and will appear in the write-up as them having died a mysterious death. Hidden.




*Judge Judy*

[They don't keep me up here because I look good]: Passive. Judge Judge is the Law. She cannot be incriminated. She appears as town in investigations and her posts show opposite results on lie detectors. Also she appears as a random town role when targeted by a role cop.

[I've been in this business for 40 years]: Passive. Judge Judy is too experienced to be taken down easily. She is immune to regular kills.

[That's all]: Passive. If a lynch ends with a tie, and Judge Judy is alive, she gets to decide its result.

[The rulings are final]: Active. Once per night, Judge Judy can choose one player to be put on trial, where tweelve players will decide the player's fate. Judy is allowed to choose 6 of those players, up to 3 from her faction. The other 6 will be picked at random. The twelve jurors will share a QT during the day phase, where they will debate and vote on whether to condemn the defendant or not. If more than half the jurors vote yes, the defendant will be super-killed. This ability cannot be used if there are less than twelve living players other than Judy and the defendant, at the time the ability is used. If a juror dies during the trial, thier vote won't count.

[Don't speak to me until I speak to you]: Active. Once per day, Judge Judy can target a player. If that player targets a member of her faction with any negative ability during that cycle, they will be rolecrushed for two cycles.

[You can't do that]: Active, two-shot. Judge Jude can arrest a player and put them on parole. As long as they are on parole, they won't be able to use any negative actions whatsoever. They will stay on parole for as long as Judy Judge is alive, or if she chooses to release them.

[Truth Machine]: Active, one-shot. During the night, Judge Judy can choose up to 10 players. For the next two day phases, she will be allowed to lie detect any post or sentence from those players made during those two days. If she finds any lie, the player will be super-killed. There's no limit to how many times Judge Judy will be able to use the lie detect during those two days.




*The Most Interesting Man in the World*

[If he were to mail a letter without postage, it would still get there]: Active. One per cycle, TMIMITW can send a player a message. This ability cannot be roleblocked, redirected, or stopped by any means.

[His blood smells like cologne]: Passive. Every time TMIMITW is hit by a roleblock, rolecrush or kill, regardless of whether it works or not, the attacker will smell the sweet scent of his blood and will be distracted by it, getting roleblocked for a cycle.

[The police often question him, just because they find him interesting]: Passive. Every investigation coming from a member of town has a 20% chance of being redirected to TMIMITW. This ability will never be activated twice on the same investigator.

[His beard alone has experienced more than a lesser mans entire body]: Passive. TMIMITW's beard is amazing. It has a 50% chance of absorbing any regular kill that hits him, stopping it.

[His reputation is expanding, faster than the universe]: Passive. Every day phase, starting from the second one, TMIMITW's vote power increases by 1.

[He has been known to cure narcolepsy, just by walking into a room]: Active. Once per phase, TMIMITW can target a player and remove any roleblock or rolecrush that is affecting them at the moment.

[I don't always play mafia. But when I do, I play Favorites V]: Active, one-shot, must be activated in the day. TMIMITW will announce his presence in the game. He is so handsome that every female role in the game will be distracted by him and will have a 50% chance of being roleblocked for the cycle. Every non-female role has a 25% chance of turning gay and also being roleblocked. TMIMITW can choose two players. If himself or one of those two players are lynched, the lynch will fail and the first person who voted them will kill themselves in shame. At the end of the night, he will invite 10 playes of his choice for an after-party, and they will all be protected from kills or super-kills for the night, including himself.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 21, 2016)

Should do top 5 from each poll go into a final.

Then only 1 vote allowed per person, and hidden votes.


----------



## Crugyr (Aug 21, 2016)

Aries said:


> Summer Slam is today, summer school session is over, zero took me to a hell of a concert last week and free at last/rejuvenated. Time to focus on that big cross over wwe game. @Crugyr my padwan i am proud you representing team instinct. Have you seen how I look like before?


i have not


----------



## Aries (Aug 21, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> i have not



Alright then, its only fair you see how ole cr senpai looks like. This was on Wednesday my lastish days in summer school


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2016)

nice Law hat


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 21, 2016)

Just heading back home from watching Kubo and the Two Strings. Really good movie, not quite as good as Zootopia but the second best movie I have seen this year. Certainly better than Finding Dory.


----------



## Crugyr (Aug 21, 2016)

Aries said:


> Alright then, its only fair you see how ole cr senpai looks like. This was on Wednesday my lastish days in summer school


niceeeeee, that hat is so freeeaaaking sweeet

does this forum have like a facebook group thing?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 21, 2016)

Favorites IV roles @Marco :


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Stannis Baratheon*

[Then We Will Make New Lords]: Every phase, Stannis can try to convert a player into his faction. Does not work on mafia, independents and female roles. Regular roles will maintain their abilities, while super roles will be made generic. Stannis can have a max of seven players recruited to his faction.

[Kingsguard] : Stannis is super-bulletproof. If he is to be lynched or hit by a kill that would otherwise kill him this skill will be sacrificed in his stead.

[A Truly Just Man] : Stannis appears innocent to investigations.

[King in the Narrow Sea] : Stannis has a voting power of 3.

[They Will Bend The Knee] : Once Stannis has four recruits, his faction will gain a faction kill.

[Then Rise Again] : Stannis will elevate one of the players he has recruited to the position of Hand of the King. They will have their voting power doubled and their skills enhanced(if a normal role)/be given back their skills(if a super role). One-shot.

[The One True King] : Stannis wins if all Godfathers and the false "Kings" are dead. The false kings being:

Fuhrer Bradley
Lelouch Vi Britannia 
NiTian Erxing
"King" Schultz





*Spoiler*: __ 



*Kaminsod, the Crippled God*

[Ascendant] : Kaminsod can only be killed by ultra-kills and the lynch.

[Deathslayer] : Every second day phase, Kaminsod can revive a dead town or independent(not counting the cult leader) as a generic.

[High House Chains] : Every player he revives will become aligned with him and join him in a QT. He can also recruit any town or indie player that has been made generic/rolecrushed.

[The Great Ravens] : Acting as his eyes and ears, the Great Ravens will reveal snippets of information from each write-up.

[Divine Influence] : Every phase, Kaminsod can message a player through the mod a proposal, suggesting that they do something negative to another player/s, It will look like 'Someone has suggested that you kill Laix. Would you like to?'. If they agree to it, the action will be performed with 100% accuracy. If they decline, they have a 25% chance to suffer what would have become of their victim.

The available suggestions are:

-Regular kill
-Poison(will die within three phases if not targeted by a doctor)
-Roleblock for a cycle
-Make generic for a phase
-Blind for a cycle(if they use a targeted action, it will have a randomized target)
-Confused for a phase(will have a random active action chosen for them to activate with a randomized target/s if its a targeted ability)
-Vote silence three specified players
-Forget a skill(fails on GF's and Independents)
-Make them a 25% lightning rod for a phase
-Increase the effectiveness of negative skills used on them for a phase

Each suggestion can only be used once. Once all suggestions are used, this will be reset.

[Twisted God] : Kaminsod knows only suffering and wants to make everyone else feel the same. Kaminsod wins if he survives to the end of the game with at least 5 people accepting his offers via [Divine Influence].

[Book of the Fallen]: If Kaminsod is targeted by at least five positive town abilities, he will become town-aligned. Hidden.

[Unchained] : Usable if [Book of the Fallen] has activated, Kaminsod can take off his chains and bind another being with them, making them permanently a generic. This will succeed even on those that normally cannot be made generic, like Godfathers. 





*Spoiler*: __ 



*God*


[The Father, The Son and the Holy Ghost] : God has to be killed three times in order to die, This ability cannot be bypass in any way.

[Works In Mysterious Ways] : Investigations fail against God. 

[Smite] : God can super-kill a player each night phase.

[Sodom and Gomorrah] : At the end of day phase four, this ability will activate. God will bring down his wrath on all the players who have started the lynches that went through on each of four day phases as well as the last ones to vote on those lynches. Each of the former have a 50% chance to be regular killed, while each of the prior have a 25% of being regular killed.

[The Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse] : This ability will activate come day phase eight. Every the next four phases, the four horsemen will visit in turn:

Famine – Five random players will lose their voting power.

Pestilence - One random player gets infected with a fatal contagious disease. This player will die within a cycle. If the player targets any other player or if any player targets them, there is a 75% chance of them catching the disease. Does not effect God. Counts as a regular kill.

War – All killing abilities left in the game will be randomly targeted at everyone but God.

Death – For every two players killed by Pestilence and War, one player will be ultra-killed at random. 

[Alpha and Omega] : God wins if he is the last player left alive outside of survivors.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 21, 2016)

Amazing cover.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2016)

Aries said:


> Alright then, its only fair you see how ole cr senpai looks like. This was on Wednesday my lastish days in summer school



 Yup...still looking solid snaking to sin raven's liquid snake.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 22, 2016)

WoW is pretty comfy right now with the demon invasions.

Been leveling some of my characters up from 90-100 with them. So much xp in such a short span of time.


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

Fucking OP keeps breaking every time I try to add Magikarp.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 22, 2016)

Magikarp too OP for your OP.

Splash splash.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Firaea (Aug 22, 2016)

Aries said:


> Some people ask what's the scariest thing in the mafia community. It's not the trolls... it's not the generic or role madness guys... It's not vasto or the apathetic players.... no this is scarier then mafia itself... it hides in plain sight...



Why am I a stalker now


----------



## Catamount (Aug 22, 2016)

I saw CR


----------



## Catamount (Aug 22, 2016)

Magikarp with only 3 votes wtf is wrong with you people

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Aug 22, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Just heading back home from watching Kubo and the Two Strings. Really good movie, not quite as good as Zootopia but the second best movie I have seen this year. Certainly better than Finding Dory.





Do
Do you only watch animated movies?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 22, 2016)

Didi said:


> Do
> Do you only watch animated movies?


No. I wasn't thinking about Deadpool when saying that either. Zootopia>Deadpool>Kubo

This year I have seen:

Benghazi
Kung Fu Panda 3
Dirty Grandpa
10 Cloverfield Lane(would be my #4)
BvS
My Big Fat Greek Wedding 2
Suicide Squad
Captain America Civil War
Jungle Book
Sausage Party
The Boss
Xmen Apocalypse 
The Legend of Tarzan
Angry Birds movie
Huntsman Winter's War
Finding Dory
The Secret Life of Pets
Zootopia
Deadpool
Kubo

I worked at a small movie theater with a lot of downtime for part of the year else I wouldn't have seen some of these like Huntsman as it is not worth the ticket price.

Will get Nice Guys at Redbox when it is available along with some others like The Witch and Conjuring 2 that I haven't gotten to watch.


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

Please watch Nice Guys. My favorite movie of the year.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 22, 2016)

I tried to see if I could get it On Demand but it was only available to buy, not to rent.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 22, 2016)

Can't believe I haven't seen Nice Guys yet.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 22, 2016)

Dying Night 1 sucks. 

Glad I decided not to stay up for the start of the day phase though.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Chaos (Aug 22, 2016)

Just had my final grades and I'm now officially a Master of Science.

I don't really feel like a Master of Science, it's a pretty presumptuous title.

But I like it

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 22, 2016)

Chaos said:


> Just had my final grades and I'm now officially a Master of Science.
> 
> I don't really feel like a Master of Science, it's a pretty presumptuous title.
> 
> But I like it



Congrats.
I can see why you like it.
Sounds cool.


----------



## Aries (Aug 22, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> nice Law hat


Have 2 law hats, that one and his hat he wore in part 1. Should have weared it that day, surprise hit with the ladies that hat when use it



Crugyr said:


> niceeeeee, that hat is so freeeaaaking sweeet
> 
> does this forum have like a facebook group thing?


I have a law cosplay attire well shirt and hat aswell. One of the rare anime snap back hats online that look real good to use casually. Dont think NF has a Facebook group on it, you have a FB? 


Superman said:


> Yup...still looking solid snaking to sin raven's liquid snake.


If only i could grow a scruffy beard. I look like a teenager. Long dark curly hair always tops long blonde hair vasto. His wacky revenge plot will melt away... No liquify cause Im... Solid 



Firaea said:


> Why am I a stalker now


All part of the plan wormo san. Why wouldnt you be the the original forever alone lurker of trick or treaty goodness Michael Myers. Fits you. We got AlieNello, the Shining Wad, Scream-Sin and Parka, Cathy bates-Catamount, and Buffalo BilLaix



Catamount said:


> I saw CR



The truth is revealed!, im guessing the pic is not what you expected? Some people think cause im mexican im brown as sh*t with a full grown mustache and sombrero or troll face.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 22, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Dying Night 1 sucks.
> 
> Glad I decided not to stay up for the start of the day phase though.



Did wad just get killed during the second day phase again?


----------



## Aries (Aug 22, 2016)

Reposting












Which horror/thriller "villain" icon will be used next as a comparison for the mafia community. We still got leatherface, pinhead, freddy, Jason,chucky,Predator, pennywise for usage


----------



## Crugyr (Aug 22, 2016)

Aries said:


> Have 2 law hats, that one and his hat he wore in part 1. Should have weared it that day, surprise hit with the ladies that hat when use it
> 
> 
> I have a law cosplay attire well shirt and hat aswell. One of the rare anime snap back hats online that look real good to use casually. Dont think NF has a Facebook group on it, you have a FB?
> ...


Helllll yeaaa, keeps me updated on life kinda. And when I'm at work I can use the computer instead of my phone with it lol


----------



## Catamount (Aug 22, 2016)

Aries said:


> The truth is revealed!, im guessing the pic is not what you expected? Some people think cause im mexican im brown as sh*t with a full grown mustache and sombrero or troll face.


on the contrary, just a little less skinny


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Did wad just get killed during the second day phase again?



i didn't even think about that 
that is some belph-tier memeing


----------



## Tiger (Aug 22, 2016)

Aries said:


> Which horror/thriller "villain" icon will be used next as a comparison for the mafia community. We still got leatherface, pinhead, freddy, Jason,chucky,Predator, pennywise for usage



Waffles is Pennywise. 
I could be Predator.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2016)

jason would be whoever the lurker king is cuz theyre a threat but they never seem to say anything


----------



## Tiger (Aug 22, 2016)

IK, maybe?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2016)

i disavow IK as a member of the community after his recent behavior

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 22, 2016)

His inactivity in recent games sort of supports his being Jason/lurker king, no?

Was gumby2ms for a while, but he's been gone too long.


----------



## Aries (Aug 22, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> Helllll yeaaa, keeps me updated on life kinda. And when I'm at work I can use the computer instead of my phone with it lol


Do you look at fight videos 


Catamount said:


> on the contrary, just a little less skinny


 I see. Not even catamount has seen me like this. Thats why vasto calls me a bishie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), in reality i am a shota con Cata... Without good facial hair i look like barely hitting puberity


Law said:


> Waffles is Pennywise.
> I could be Predator.


Hmm. I had you pegged as HannibaLaw Lector in my comparison.


wadvisor said:


> jason would be whoever the lurker king is cuz theyre a threat but they never seem to say anything



Jason is clearly Persecuted,  though instead of a mom as original Friday the 13th villain its Persecuteds Father


----------



## Tiger (Aug 22, 2016)

I didn't know Hannibal was an option.

That'd be awesome. But...Mads Mikkelsen, please? Nothing against Anthony Hopkins, but the show is better than the movies, and Mikkelsen is amazing.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2016)

hannibal is (or was) legit my favorite show in the past decade

it was absolutely brilliant

i will never forgive NBC for cancelling it


----------



## Crugyr (Aug 22, 2016)

Aries said:


> Do you look at fight videos
> 
> I see. Not even catamount has seen me like this. Thats why vasto calls me a bishie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), in reality i am a shota con Cata... Without good facial hair i look like barely hitting puberity
> 
> ...


Uhhhh not really, what kind of fight videos?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2016)

You look like a damn hipster in that pic CR.



Chaos said:


> Just had my final grades and I'm now officially a Master of Science.
> 
> I don't really feel like a Master of Science, it's a pretty presumptuous title.
> 
> But I like it



 Does this mean you will now change your name to....Professor Chaos?


----------



## Catamount (Aug 22, 2016)

Aries said:


> Without good facial hair i look like barely hitting puberity


for some reason I was sure of this 
just too cute tbh


----------



## Tiger (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh please, yes.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 22, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Dying Night 1 sucks.
> 
> Glad I decided not to stay up for the start of the day phase though.



Being mislynched day 1 sucks. Dying night 1 is more like a compliment that you are that much of a threat.


----------



## Catamount (Aug 22, 2016)

see falafel
told ya


----------



## Aries (Aug 22, 2016)

Law said:


> I didn't know Hannibal was an option.
> 
> That'd be awesome. But...Mads Mikkelsen, please? Nothing against Anthony Hopkins, but the show is better than the movies, and Mikkelsen is amazing.


Huge Hannibal fan, wouldnt leave such a iconic villain out. And yeah sure, the show was really great from what i remember. Cool thing i enjoy of these "comparisons" is honestly just lumping all portrayals of the character all together so its consistent. These horror comparisons would be good for a horror themed members game with Halloween not to far away


Crugyr said:


> Uhhhh not really, what kind of fight videos?



Mostly world starish ones lol, ala ghetto ones or wacky hijinks is all i get for FB with the occassional "news". Any other social media you use besides FB?



Superman said:


> You look like a damn hipster in that pic CR.



Your clark kent persona is a Hipster! I blame the glasses for hipster look. Original ones broke so got these ones, dont hate on muh steve urkel glasses! Also join my wwe game 



Catamount said:


> for some reason I was sure of this
> just too cute tbh



haha thanks forr the compliment, thats why nobody takes me serious. I dont look intimidating or manly... Now you see the source of my angst with the other gender cat... They are more manlier then I am 

I hope this doesnt change our dynamic and you still see ole cr as the manly trollbeard he was before this brouhaha


----------



## Catamount (Aug 22, 2016)

Aries said:


> I hope this doesnt change our dynamic and you still see ole cr as the manly trollbeard he was before this brouhaha



really don't wanna make you cry but... I... I never... uhm... Yes, you're the man. You are The MAN. Like a truck, the real one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

Hanniballaw Lecter. Haha perfect. 

WPK needs to have a furry monster. Generic werewolf too plain though.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 22, 2016)

Benicio del Toro's 'Wolfman'


----------



## Catamount (Aug 22, 2016)

The other del Toro does better monsters tho


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2016)

Aries said:


> Your clark kent persona is a Hipster! I blame the glasses for hipster look. Original ones broke so got these ones, dont hate on muh steve urkel glasses! Also join my wwe game



 No I will not join your game stop making so many games in a cluster you scrawny little hipster douche.


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

Haven't watched any Wolfman sadly, but if he's good, that would be a decent fit 

That said, just realized a fury driven savage monster isn't really WPK's style.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 22, 2016)

Sure it is. He's the Man during the day. Calm, well-received. At night, he loses himself and goes for the throat.

It's a well-balanced approach to the game. Whereas Hannibal makes more sense for me, as even during the day everyone and their grandmother does or should think I'm evil.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2016)

Marco should be f in Pinhead.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2016)

fasfasagagasfgsag !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

You're telling me. I haven't played a game in years where at least 2 people weren't convinced of my guilt on day 1.

Calm during the day, yeah, but never really sen him go savage.


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

Wtf is F


----------



## Didi (Aug 22, 2016)

I am the terror that flaps in the night


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 22, 2016)

Aries looks younger and shorter than I expected.


----------



## Aries (Aug 22, 2016)

Superman said:


> No I will not join your game stop making so many games in a cluster you scrawny little hipster douche.



you shut your pie hole you filthy krypton reject, the one game I personally invite you to join a cross forum game between NF's best and Wrestling Forums Best and this is your response.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 22, 2016)

On all levels except physical, I am this dog


----------



## Aries (Aug 22, 2016)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> Aries looks younger and shorter than I expected.



I'm not that small  I'm 5'11/6'0 ish but yeah that's more or less peoples reaction when they find out my age. Many think my lil sister is older then me.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 22, 2016)

Aries said:


> I'm not that small  I'm 5'11/6'0 ish but yeah that's more or less peoples reaction when they find out my age. Many think my lil sister is older then me.



Okay, I guess it's just the camera angle. I'm 5'7.5 ish.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 22, 2016)

>5'11
>5'7

Into the manlet cave with you


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 22, 2016)

I'll meet you there 

5'5


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2016)

Aries said:


> you shut your pie hole you filthy krypton reject, the one game I personally invite you to join a cross forum game between NF's best and Wrestling Forums Best and this is your response.



 Fine but this is the last commitment I am making.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2016)

6'2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2016)

6'4


King me...


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 22, 2016)

>tfw tallfolk will never know the joys of hobbit holes and second breakfast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

Owner is a girl.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> >tfw tallfolk will never know the joys of hobbit holes and second breakfast



While the small will never know the joys of real adult clothes...


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

And 5' 11'' here. Though I tell people 6' and no one can really tell.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 22, 2016)

Marco said:


> Owner is a girl.



o



Superman said:


> While the small will never know the joys of real adult clothes...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2016)

Marco said:


> And 5' 11'' here. Though I tell people 6' and no one can really tell.



rofl most people who are 5'11 get so triggered by the height

like Blue once said, "i would trade an inch of dick for an inch of height"


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 22, 2016)

I would trade my dick for superpowers


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> I would trade my dick for superpowers



 No way that is to much patch!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> I would trade my dick for superpowers



Deal.

Congratulations, you are now able to make objects glow on touch, and have the ability to communicate with barracudas.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Crugyr (Aug 22, 2016)

Aries said:


> Huge Hannibal fan, wouldnt leave such a iconic villain out. And yeah sure, the show was really great from what i remember. Cool thing i enjoy of these "comparisons" is honestly just lumping all portrayals of the character all together so its consistent. These horror comparisons would be good for a horror themed members game with Halloween not to far away
> 
> 
> Mostly world starish ones lol, ala ghetto ones or wacky hijinks is all i get for FB with the occassional "news". Any other social media you use besides FB?
> ...


Haha I see, yea I scroll up and down my timeline haha and yea I use Instagram. Don't post too much but every once in awhile I will.


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> rofl most people who are 5'11 get so triggered by the height
> 
> like Blue once said, "i would trade an inch of dick for an inch of height"



I don't know. Never bothered me. Though India has a lower average height and I'm considered on the tall side. Maybe that's why. I do often meet people taller than me, but they are like 5%.

Just simpler to say "6 feet" than "5 feet 11 inches".


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 22, 2016)

New danganronpa future episode airing today


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 22, 2016)

Marco said:


> You're telling me. I haven't played a game in years where at least 2 people weren't convinced of my guilt on day 1.
> 
> Calm during the day, yeah, but never really sen him go savage.


Depends what you define it as. As mafia I can be quite bloodthirsty. My posting style may hide it but when I'm devising my plans I usually have a wicked smile on or am licking my teeth in anticipation.


----------



## Aries (Aug 22, 2016)

What's that? do you hear it? shh... your in your comfort zone as mafia. the phase is about to end, feels good and then the unexpected happens...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Depends what you define it as. As mafia I can be quite bloodthirsty. My posting style may hide it but when I'm devising my plans I usually have a wicked smile on or am licking my teeth in anticipation.


Yeah but that's not savage. When I say savage, I mean bloodlust. No control. Berserk.


----------



## Aries (Aug 22, 2016)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> Okay, I guess it's just the camera angle. I'm 5'7.5 ish.


 
that's not bad, still taller then Santi :Raiden



Superman said:


> Fine but this is the last commitment I am making.


Excellent glad to have you on board, when have I ever let you down in a game? you know I'm good on the goods. your part of a once in a lifetime mafia experience here, Something special I can feel it



Marco said:


> And 5' 11'' here. Though I tell people 6' and no one can really tell.


Probably should start saying that as well, not much of a difference really. 6'0 unite



Crugyr said:


> Haha I see, yea I scroll up and down my timeline haha and yea I use Instagram. Don't post too much but every once in awhile I will.



gotten any buzzfeed news on your timeline that just makes you shake your head? Never had a Instagram, how is it?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2016)

Aries said:


> What's that? do you hear it? shh... your in your comfort zone as mafia. the phase is about to end, feels good and then the unexpected happens...



WolfPrinceCujo


----------



## Stelios (Aug 22, 2016)

Wpko outta nowhere


----------



## Aries (Aug 22, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> WolfPrinceCujo



That has a nice ring to it actually. WolfPrinceCujo. Town Rabies the deadliest sickness known to mafia game furries


----------



## Santí (Aug 22, 2016)

Aries said:


> that's not bad, still taller then Santi :Raiden



No it's not...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2016)

Aries said:


> What's that? do you hear it? shh... your in your comfort zone as mafia. the phase is about to end, feels good and then the unexpected happens...



 Holy shit this has me dying.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 22, 2016)

Any hosts here have a comfy way to keep track of things like actions?


----------



## Tiger (Aug 22, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> Any hosts here have a comfy way to keep track of things like actions?



I filled a 300 page notebook for Faves.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 22, 2016)

Law said:


> I filled a 300 page notebook for Faves.


That doesn't sound comfy at all


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

Excel all the way.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 22, 2016)

Santi said:


> No it's not...


5'8? Also santi did you watch Summer Slam? What a ending.

Also cena lost clean



Superman said:


> Holy shit this has me dying.


Lol that cujo edit was planning for a while now. Some comparison edits just come together so well. Other times a pain in the butt. Glad peeps like the edit


----------



## Aries (Aug 22, 2016)

7 more people to start Generics Bracket for Smash Bros. Looks like Role Madness will likely go first at this rate


----------



## Tiger (Aug 22, 2016)

I prefer pen and paper, what can I say.

I use wordpad for voting and making 'need to know for today' notes.

But the 400 or so abilities in Faves were written on paper. I also had a bio for each, and an entire section on debuffs and who could inflict them vs who was immune to them.

And I still made a few lapsed judgment errors.

I outed WPK as a vote thief, which everyone took way too seriously. 

I should have allowed DDL to interrogate someone night 1. Melodie should have triggered his town lynch mechanism, and those two errors may have taken a win from Gunslingers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2016)

fuck the gunslingers stupid OP ass team


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 22, 2016)

Aries said:


> What's that? do you hear it? shh... your in your comfort zone as mafia. the phase is about to end, feels good and then the unexpected happens...




Amazing. 



Marco said:


> Yeah but that's not savage. When I say savage, I mean bloodlust. No control. Berserk.


Very few in this community could meet that description. Doesn't work with the game. 

I don't mind not having the immediate furry comparison whenever these things come up though.


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

Yeah, but we were not looking for a match for Wolfman. We were lookin for a match for you.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2016)

i would fit the bloodlust/berserk description pretty well


----------



## Santí (Aug 22, 2016)

Aries said:


> 5'8? Also santi did you watch Summer Slam? What a ending.



Yes and no


----------



## Tiger (Aug 22, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> i would fit the bloodlust/berserk description pretty well



You're already The Shining, apparently.


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

Haha yes. Poor mafia tailor.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 22, 2016)

What anime is patchy`s avatar from?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2016)

Law said:


> You're already The Shining, apparently.





Marco said:


> Haha yes. Poor mafia tailor.



rofl



~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> What anime is patchy`s avatar from?



Himouto! Umaru-chan


----------



## Santí (Aug 22, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> What anime is patchy`s avatar from?



Himouto! Umaru-chan


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2016)

Santi said:


> Himouto! Umaru-chan



too slow


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 22, 2016)

I'll give it a watch


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 22, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Santí (Aug 22, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> too slow



I sacrificed speed for the sake of throwing in an Umaru emote. 

I may have been slower, but I did it better.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 22, 2016)

Marco said:


> Yeah, but we were not looking for a match for Wolfman. We were lookin for a match for you.


You kind of have to bend a bit with these horror comparisons but I understand. 

Whose Krueger?



Law said:


> You're already The Shining, apparently.


All role madness and no generic makes WAD a dull boy.


----------



## Savage (Aug 22, 2016)

I'll just look up the answer on yahoo


----------



## God (Aug 22, 2016)

That was adorable. Why has no one ever mentioned this anime


----------



## Hero (Aug 22, 2016)

IK & LG & Dega

are the same person to me

Trib & Belph are the same to me. Or are they the same


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

Dega, IK, and LG too different. You been smoking something special.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 22, 2016)

I can assure you that Belph and Trib are two different people unless I've somehow been master level rused cruised


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2016)

lol hero

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 22, 2016)

IK is closest to Firestormer to me. Dega is a bit like CosmicCastaway though I have limited experience playing with CC. LG is one of a kind.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2016)

i dont think i would analogue any of them to each other because im very capable of identifying each poster's personalities and i dont think its wise to compare them to each other because imo that just muddles them and makes it harder for you to read them individually 

that said i always thought IK was a lot like familyparka in that if they get generic roles they inactifag games which is why neither of them ever got a smidgen of respect from me


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

IK is a dedicated rolefag. He's a great player with good instincts but some people overestimate him because he had a few impressive wins.


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

I don't think I ever remember him applying himself in a vanilla or generic game or when he didn't have a role he liked, but give him a powerful role and he could do some damage. 

Part of it was his style of posting makes it hard for people to read him while also underestimating how intuitive he is if he tries.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2016)

there's a special place in hell reserved for rolefags 

memeing and provocations aside, theres nothing wrong with people who prefer role madness over vanilla but if you play a vanilla/generic game and decide not to give a darn because you werent given a role you will never be actually good at mafia, point blank


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 22, 2016)

Dega is one of the best townies in this forum imo. That doesn't describe IK or LG in any way.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> there's a special place in hell reserved for rolefags
> 
> memeing and provocations aside, theres nothing wrong with people who prefer role madness over vanilla but if you play a vanilla/generic game and decide not to give a darn because you werent given a role you will never be actually good at mafia, point blank


Just because you dislike someone's attitude of the way they approach the game doesn't mean you can deny their skills. 

Yeah, you can argue he's not a good mafia player because he cant motivate himself to make an effort unless he has a power role, but you can't deny his skills when he does make an effort.


----------



## God (Aug 22, 2016)

I got this drank in my cup...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2016)

Marco said:


> Just because you dislike someone's attitude of the way they approach the game doesn't mean you can deny their skills.
> 
> Yeah, you can argue he's not a good mafia player because he cant motivate himself to make an effort unless he has a power role, but you can't deny his skills when he does make an effort.



i suppose i can't argue against those merits


----------



## Tiger (Aug 22, 2016)

Marco said:


> I don't think I ever remember him applying himself in a vanilla or generic game or when he didn't have a role he liked, but give him a powerful role and he could do some damage.
> 
> Part of it was his style of posting makes it hard for people to read him while also underestimating how intuitive he is if he tries.



IK is Dr. Jekyll when he plays generic games. And Mr. Hyde when he plays role-madness.

Hey Aries, got another one for ya.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 22, 2016)

Law said:


> I prefer pen and paper, what can I say.
> 
> I use wordpad for voting and making 'need to know for today' notes.
> 
> ...






wadvisor said:


> fuck the gunslingers stupid OP ass team


 We weren't OP; all of us died. You on the other hand didn't die.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2016)

Law said:


> IK is Dr. Jekyll when he plays generic games. And Mr. Hyde when he plays role-madness.
> 
> Hey Aries, got another one for ya.





now i want Mafia players = league of extraordinary gentlemen parallels

you would make a good Allan Quatermain


----------



## Tiger (Aug 22, 2016)

Really? I don't see it.

More of a Professor Moriarty. I don't see how my mafia persona could be a good guy, or the protagonist, lol


----------



## Didi (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm sean connery


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2016)

Didi
Wad
Law
Marco

 League of scum fucks...


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 22, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Dega is one of the best townies in this forum imo. That doesn't describe IK or LG in any way.


He was certainly town MVP in Favorites VI. Most that are known as great players I have generally found to be average at best townies. Dega is one of the few exceptions to that.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 22, 2016)

I used to be good at being a Townie. 

Then I realized it's so much more fun being a bad guy.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 22, 2016)

Superman said:


> Didi
> Wad
> Law
> Marco
> ...



Does this make you that random goon that injected himself with the jekyll serum?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2016)

Law said:


> I used to be good at being a Townie.
> 
> Then I realized it's so much more fun being a bad guy.



I'm a good generic and great vig otherwise im not a particularly good scumhunter

that aside towns that I'm a part of are typically strong because i get people talking


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Does this make you that random goon that injected himself with the jekyll serum?



 No I mislabeled them.

 4 scum of the apocalypse. 

 Mystic go be annoying somewhere else.

@WolfPrinceKiba 

 Who do you think would be Freddy?


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 22, 2016)

Being a straight up townie sucks. I enjoy manipulating people and finding new 'tricks' too much to act like people seem to think a townie is supposed to act.

I recently started to discover why people always tend to read me as scum. It's because I simply always play like I'm scum


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2016)

And go do something useful mystic like dragging your gay lover belph from the depths of Canadian hell and tell his ass to get back over here.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Being a straight up townie sucks. I enjoy manipulating people and finding new 'tricks' too much to act like people seem to think a townie is supposed to act.
> 
> I recently started to discover why people always tend to read me as scum. It's because I simply always play like I'm scum



if this was a tryhard Mafia community you and your ilk would be policy lynched for that playstyle


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2016)

Superman said:


> No I mislabeled them.
> 
> 4 scum of the apocalypse.
> 
> ...



Ooo which of us are famine, pestilence, war, and death


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 22, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> if this was a tryhard Mafia community you and your ilk would be policy lynched for that playstyle


I can't help it. I don't get much enjoyment out of playing townlike. I do it every once in a while, though, but it drains the fun out of me so it burns me out quickly.

Also, I'm thinking this is slowly turning into a tryhard Mafia community so...


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

You're pestilence.


----------



## Didi (Aug 22, 2016)

I enjoyed playing with Sin much more once I realized I shouldn't judge him like normal people on how scummy he's being

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

NF hosts will never ostracize players for playing casually. It's just not viable if you want an active, healthy community.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2016)

Marco said:


> You're pestilence.



calling me a pest, fam?


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

Didi war?


----------



## Didi (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm the OG pestilence, aka Conquest




but I can settle for War


----------



## Didi (Aug 22, 2016)

Marco said:


> Didi war?




ayy lmao I made my post before I read this


----------



## Tiger (Aug 22, 2016)

Marco said:


> You're pestilence.



And you're famine.
Didi is war. 
I'm death.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 22, 2016)

Shit...we all picked Didi for war.


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

I was,actually and then I realized it fits. 

Pestilence basically brings plague and insects and stuff, right? It's like your continuous and relentless jumping around at every sign of threat, lead, etc.


----------



## Didi (Aug 22, 2016)

because it fits 


and I think the rest you chose also fits
would've been like how I matched them


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

Didi is war obviously cause he pushes people to fight. 

Not sure about death and famine but how did you decide, law?


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 22, 2016)

Marco said:


> NF hosts will never ostracize players for playing casually. It's just not viable if you want an active, healthy community.


Though, recent games have seen the rule of 'post at least *2 serious, contributing posts* a day' or something alike. I know a lot of players who wouldn't like such a rule. I too prefer simply 'post at least 2 posts'. 
Although, to be fair, I doubt mods here would be too strict which such a rule.

But I have to mention the recent discussion of the truth meta. People agreeing such a thing should be discouraged is in my eyes a step in the direction of a serious, tryhard community. And that is not something I want this community to become.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 22, 2016)

Your TL;DRs and relentless debates make them starve.

I do all my damage behind the scenes, swiftly and with no recourse.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2016)

Marco said:


> I was,actually and then I realized it fits.
> 
> Pestilence basically brings plague and insects and stuff, right? It's like your continuous and relentless jumping around at every sign of threat, lead, etc.



it's true cuz that's even how i am as scum and i infect people with town syndrome 


Marco said:


> Didi is war obviously cause he pushes people to fight.
> 
> Not sure about death and famine but how did you decide, law?



ur famine because u make people hungry for retribution/justice and ultimately leave them starving


----------



## Tiger (Aug 22, 2016)

You have a problem with people needing to post two serious, contributive posts?

Yeah, I'm very comfortable with this slight change.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 22, 2016)

Superman said:


> No I mislabeled them.
> 
> 4 scum of the apocalypse.
> 
> ...


The closest thing to a Freddy performance was ShinZ in Favorites III.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2016)

Law said:


> Your TL;DRs and relentless debates make them starve.
> 
> I do all my damage behind the scenes, swiftly and with no recourse.



cuz ur the eldest one of us and u bring death to all (even ur teammates)

also based on pics u are also the most pale


----------



## Tiger (Aug 22, 2016)

Eureka, we've done it.


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Though, recent games have seen the rule of 'post at least *2 serious, contributing posts* a day' or something alike. I know a lot of players who wouldn't like such a rule. I too prefer simply 'post at least 2 posts'.
> Although, to be fair, I doubt mods here would be too strict which such a rule.
> 
> But I have to mention the recent discussion of the truth meta. People agreeing such a thing should be discouraged is in my eyes a step in the direction of a serious, tryhard community. And that is not something I want this community to become.



I mean, if you think requiring 2 posts a day or discussing something that affects the community as a whole is tryhard, then Ionno what to say.


----------



## Didi (Aug 22, 2016)

Marco said:


> I was,actually and then I realized it fits.
> 
> Pestilence basically brings plague and insects and stuff, right? It's like your continuous and relentless jumping around at every sign of threat, lead, etc.





so like

Marco takes away everything, strips it down to the basics / the basic suspects, removes bullshit from arguments and just asks shit plainly (he does tend to do this, cut through the bullshit)
WAD infects everyone that's kinda suspicious, and breaks them down until they react enough that we can do shit with it (WAD tends to kinda prod everyone)
I fucking roll over everyone that's hella suspicious after that and continuously harass them until townevidence comes up or they snap and show more obviously scumlike reactions (I tend to go fucking HARD on a few people once I suspect them)
Law fucking murders them with coldstone logic or hard evidence, or clears them with same thing (Law tends to bring the most full arguments encompassing the full game until then)


it fits pretty well tbh

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 22, 2016)

Aries said:


> Which horror/thriller "villain" icon will be used next as a comparison for the mafia community. We still got leatherface, pinhead, freddy, Jason,chucky,Predator, pennywise for usage



> not having me as Pennywise by default

Seriously ? 



Law said:


> Waffles is Pennywise.
> I could be Predator.



See, even Law knows.



Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> Being mislynched day 1 sucks. Dying night 1 is more like a compliment that you are that much of a threat.





Good point. 



Catamount said:


> see falafel
> told ya







Didi said:


> I am the terror that flaps in the night



Darkwing Duck, best duck.
After Howard.



Superman said:


> 6'4
> 
> 
> King me...



You'll have to fight me for it. 



Aries said:


> What's that? do you hear it? shh... your in your comfort zone as mafia. the phase is about to end, feels good and then the unexpected happens...



This is why I'm always wary of St. Bernards. 
And why that kind of dog is the only good kind of dog.



wadvisor said:


> WolfPrinceCujo



WPC, WPK, MPG...
The names just keep on coming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> it's true cuz that's even how i am as scum and i infect people with town syndrome
> 
> 
> ur famine because u make people hungry for retribution/justice and ultimately leave them starving


Lol yes this is perfect. 



Law said:


> Your TL;DRs and relentless debates make them starve.
> 
> I do all my damage behind the scenes, swiftly and with no recourse.



Also, you are the ancient one here when it comes to mafia.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 22, 2016)

@Superman he's busy building a fandom on tumblr or something like that.

He'll be around to co-host my game if you miss him that badly though.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 22, 2016)

Law said:


> You have a problem with people needing to post two serious, contributive posts?
> 
> Yeah, I'm very comfortable with this slight change.


If people want to fluff, they can fluff. 

They will face the consequences in the game itself already, since players will take note of that behaviour. 

I know tons of players that mostly fluff in game, but still vote/post seriously in qt/make decisions/use abilities.

I think hosts should not decide how players should behave, save for inactivity and raging.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 22, 2016)

Disagreed. Everyone can post TWICE seriously and still fluff.

This is the most lax forum when it comes to activity already. 2 post minimum is incredibly low. Making them real posts is like the least people can do to respect the host who made the game.


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

Fluffing is one thing. Not being able to make 3-4 posts a day is another. It's completely unfair in a game where you have to read others. 

That inactivity sort of balances itself out in small games but our staple is large games. Even in a 20 player game, 3-4 players making only 1-2 posts is just very bad as you have nothing to read and there's not enough cycles to pressure them selectively, unlike 7-8 player games.


----------



## Didi (Aug 22, 2016)

Law said:


> Disagreed. Everyone can post TWICE seriously and still fluff.
> 
> This is the most lax forum when it comes to activity already. 2 post minimum is incredibly low. Making them real posts is like the least people can do to respect the host who made the game.





Agreed with this


Sin, not sure why you're arguing against at least 2 posts that are sort of on topic (cuz no host will start to discriminate between quality of posts)

That's seriously little


and I myself would get tilted hard if I played a game with 19 Laix'es


----------



## Crugyr (Aug 22, 2016)

Aries said:


> gotten any buzzfeed news on your timeline that just makes you shake your head? Never had a Instagram, how is it?


yes a lot of stuff makes me wonder what people are doing lol

and instagram is pretty sweet. i mean i use it more to see what others are doing like family and friends. its nice to have, but they like added stuff to it that kinda is just making it like everything else. like having snap stories or direct messaging like twitter. kinda dumb


----------



## Didi (Aug 22, 2016)

Like I don't get why you would want people to get away with """"""playing mafia"""""""" by just posting a gif and some random fluffpost everyday


It's not about being supercompetitive, I don't want that either


but
those people just
aren't even playing the game


at all


it's literally the TICTACTOE comic


----------



## Crugyr (Aug 22, 2016)

i also agree it sucks where there are multiple inactives that dont even post.


----------



## Didi (Aug 22, 2016)

for reference

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

He's not against it. He just thinks it's a sign of a tryhard community.


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

Didi said:


> for reference


This gave me a good chuckle because of how relatable it is.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2016)

Didi said:


> Like I don't get why you would want people to get away with """"""playing mafia"""""""" by just posting a gif and some random fluffpost everyday
> 
> 
> It's not about being supercompetitive, I don't want that either
> ...


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

And the "casual" walking away in true troll fashion.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2016)

edit

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Tiger (Aug 22, 2016)

This section isn't going to lose what makes it awesome. Its unique style of play. If we started saying by default you had to post 10 times on-point, then yeah...that's pretty strict. (More than a few sites have this as their activity minimum, but it doesn't fit here unless it's an invitational and the host is upfront about being that strict)


----------



## Aries (Aug 22, 2016)

Santi said:


> Yes and no



So not that far off from her height, i reccomend just watching aj vs cena. Good match. Also join that dubya dubya e game. NFs best vs wrestling forums best. One of the rare games i want you to join like vasto, mafia draft


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2016)

damn that triple modkill


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 22, 2016)

There's a difference between going against the core of the rules of the games then going against how people feel like you should play the game.

When people fluff/act stupid in game, it doesn't mean that they are playing against their wincon, are cheating or are disinterested. It might be a strategy or it might just be how they want to play the game. Who are we to give them restrictions on that. 

For me, fun is always the number one priority.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 22, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> damn that triple modkill


Lawrence declined replacing in and Waffles never responded to my tag. 

At least CR has given us the perfect gif when making modkills.


----------



## Didi (Aug 22, 2016)

fuck you WPK


didn't invite me
didn't ask me for replacement
didn't tag me


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

Man, even 10 posts per phase isn't much to ask for. 

Think about if everyone only made 10 posts per phase. Mafia would win every time.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 22, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Lawrence declined replacing in and Waffles never responded to my tag.
> 
> At least CR has given us the perfect gif when making modkills.



I wanted to, but seeing as my kill was janitor'd, that's not an option.


----------



## Didi (Aug 22, 2016)

though then again you're apparently too lazy to even keep an updated playerlist
so maybe it's for the best


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> There's a difference between going against the core of the rules of the games then going against how people feel like you should play the game.
> 
> When people fluff/act stupid in game, it doesn't mean that they are playing against their wincon, are cheating or are disinterested. It might be a strategy or it might just be how they want to play the game. Who are we to give them restrictions on that.
> 
> For me, fun is always the number one priority.


Thanks for ignoring the whole point I made about why NF games can't self-balance inactive players.

And again, fluffing =/= posting 2 posts a phase. If it's your style to only post twice a phase, then that just doesn't work. It has nothing to do with fun.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 22, 2016)

Literally no one here is advocating against fun.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I wanted to, but seeing as my kill was janitor'd, that's not an option.



based jeroen with the based adherence to game integrity 

> Jeroen


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 22, 2016)

Didi said:


> fuck you WPK
> 
> 
> didn't invite me
> ...


You are a relic of the past. 



Mr. Waffles said:


> I wanted to, but seeing as my kill was janitor'd, that's not an option.


I'm so desperate that I wasn't even thinking about that.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 22, 2016)

Marco said:


> Man, even 10 posts per phase isn't much to ask for.
> 
> Think about if everyone only made 10 posts per phase. Mafia would win every time.


I doubt it.

But I think players should be free to play how they want, even if that includes posting the bare minimum. Hell, if there was a way for us (both hosts and players) to ensure that someone is still playing and reading the game and stuff without them actually posting, I'd say not posting at all should be allowed.


----------



## Didi (Aug 22, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> You are a relic of the past.




oh okay thanks, I'll stop playing entirely then


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 22, 2016)

Law said:


> Literally no one here is advocating against fun.


I'm not saying that. I'm saying that I think some here think fun is only second to fairness/balance/dedication. While for me, fun comes first. 

I think a lot of others think that way and it shows in their playstyle. And that's not a bad thing.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 22, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> based jeroen with the based adherence to game integrity
> 
> > Jeroen



It's how I roll, Manlio. >..>

> Manlio





WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I'm so desperate that I wasn't even thinking about that.



Technically, I could have subbed in because of my meta, but even then it would have been unfair to mafia/anyone else that got janitor'd.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 22, 2016)

Sin, are you serious or just...really bored?

You think it's cool for players to just not post as long as they're active in a QT/responding to PMs and following along?

Is this a real argument?


----------



## Tiger (Aug 22, 2016)

That's not mafia.


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> But I think players should be free to play how they want, even if that includes posting the bare minimum. Hell, if there was a way for us (both hosts and players) to ensure that someone is still playing and reading the game and stuff without them actually posting, I'd say not posting at all should be allowed.


Yeah, that just doesn't work in the size of games we play.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2016)

also

something i wanted to point out when i was arguing about how replacements of games should never be dead players even if their role yielded no info 

is because its completely unfair to their killers because sometimes mafia/sk/whoever will kill people because of the PLAYER THREAT not the ROLE THREAT and if the player is allowed to reincarnate in the game it completely undermines that strategy

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 22, 2016)

Marco said:


> Thanks for ignoring the whole point I made about why NF games can't self-balance inactive players.
> 
> And again, fluffing =/= posting 2 posts a phase. If it's your style to only post twice a phase, then that just doesn't work. It has nothing to do with fun.


I disagree. Also because posting the bare minimum can be part of a strategy as well. 

For most of us, including me, more overall activity usually means more _fun, _yes. Doesn't mean, in my opinion, that games _have _to be less fun or less balanced or less fair if the activity is lower.


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> I'm not saying that. I'm saying that I think some here think fun is only second to fairness/balance/dedication. While for me, fun comes first.
> 
> I think a lot of others think that way and it shows in their playstyle. And that's not a bad thing.


I don't like it when people go off on a tangent like this. 

It's not an either/or. How is a post requirement of 2 posts or even 5 stopping people from having fun. How can you not put fun first and still enjoy a balanced game?


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 22, 2016)

Law said:


> Sin, are you serious or just...really bored?
> 
> You think it's cool for players to just not post as long as they're active in a QT/responding to PMs and following along?
> 
> Is this a real argument?





Law said:


> That's not mafia.


I am serious as fuck.

I mean, a post minimum should be enforced, since there is no sure way for hosts, but especially players, to know if a player actually still is playing. But if there was such a way, I think it shouldn't. 
I definitely disagree with you that it isn't mafia.

Now I know forum mafia is different from IRL mafia, but regarding this it's the same, in my opinion. When you sit down to play with a group of friends IRL, you have a sure way to know that everyone is playing, since you can easily check if everyone is still in the room. People can decide not to say anything there either and it could potentially make them stand out.

The same thing can be said for forum mafia, except the part where you can't easily check if everyone is still playing, and thus a post minimum is enforced.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> Ooo which of us are famine, pestilence, war, and death



 I see ya worked that out amongst yourselves...assholes....because ya got it exactly right...



Mr. Waffles said:


> You'll have to fight me for it.



 No I won't.  You will not show. Even if you do show you will take one swing. If you miss you will fall asleep right after. If you connect you will declare yourself the winner and still fall asleep afterwards. 



~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> @Superman he's busy building a fandom on tumblr or something like that.
> 
> He'll be around to co-host my game if you miss him that badly though.



 Of course I do. I miss all you jack offs. It was a miracle that fucking Didi, Law, and Wad came back.


 If shin, sanji, kitsune regularly, blaze, Koi, Mio, Legendary Beauty (do not care what they are) Nudeshroom, etc etc came back...well that would be just fine with me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 22, 2016)

Marco said:


> I don't like it when people go off on a tangent like this.
> 
> It's not an either/or. How is a post requirement of 2 posts or even 5 stopping people from having fun. How can you not put fun first and still enjoy a balanced game?


Because it's a way of forcing people to play a certain way.


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> I disagree. Also because posting the bare minimum can be part of a strategy as well.
> 
> For most of us, including me, more overall activity usually means more _fun, _yes. Doesn't mean, in my opinion, that games _have _to be less fun or less balanced or less fair if the activity is lower.



It doesn't matter if it's part of your strategy if it breaks the game. 

That has nothing to do tryhard or srsbzns or restrictions.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 22, 2016)

Marco said:


> Yeah, that just doesn't work in the size of games we play.


I disagree completely.

It's completely the other players' fault if low-activity players fade into the background. It's their job to make notice of them. 

In Favorites VI, a 70(?) player game, I started to look at several low-activity players and several people followed me in that. It helped, since some of the players either got more active or killed/lynched.


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Because it's a way of forcing people to play a certain way.


You mean forcing them to play in a way that doesn't break the game? Yes. 

By your logic, we shouldn't have restrictions on role revealing at all either, because that forces people to play a certain way. Or we shouldn't have restrictions on people trying to cheat as that forces them to play a certain way.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 22, 2016)

Superman said:


> No I won't.  You will not show. Even if you do show you will take one swing. If you miss you will fall asleep right after. If you connect you will declare yourself the winner and still fall asleep afterwards.



I declare myself the winner already though.
You wouldn't hit an old man, now would you ?




> Of course I do. I miss all you jack offs. It was a miracle that fucking Didi, Law, and Wad came back.
> 
> 
> If shin, sanji, kitsune regularly, blaze, Koi, Mio, Legendary Beauty (do not care what they are) Nudeshroom, etc etc came back...well that would be just fine with me.



> no Wez
> no Sphyer
> no Dei
> no Trib
> no Wormo
> no 100s of others

Your list is incomplete


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> I disagree completely.
> 
> It's completely the other players' fault if low-activity players fade into the background. It's their job to make notice of them.
> 
> In Favorites VI, a 70(?) player game, I started to look at several low-activity players and several people followed me in that. It helped, since some of the players either got more active or killed/lynched.


Dude, you're disagreeing for the heck of it. 

Low-activity =/= disappearing from the game. 

Secondly, time limits and timezones make this even more complicated.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 22, 2016)

wadvisor said:


> also
> 
> something i wanted to point out when i was arguing about how replacements of games should never be dead players even if their role yielded no info
> 
> is because its completely unfair to their killers because sometimes mafia/sk/whoever will kill people because of the PLAYER THREAT not the ROLE THREAT and if the player is allowed to reincarnate in the game it completely undermines that strategy



Agree 100%



SinRaven said:


> Because it's a way of forcing people to play a certain way.



Saying players have to post a minimum (the smallest min in forum mafia), is about the same as saying they have to post in English so everyone can understand them.

Anyway, I have to excuse myself from this conversation. Any further responses from me can be directed to the comic edit Waddo made.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 22, 2016)

Marco said:


> It doesn't matter if it's part of your strategy if it breaks the game.
> 
> That has nothing to do tryhard or srsbzns or restrictions.


It only 'breaks' the game if everyone plays that way, but if everyone plays that way then it no longer is a way of playing, since in that way everyone is playing against their wincon and thus they aren't playing. It's a paradox, something that will never happen.

But it's not a discussion about how everyone should play. It's a discussion about individual playstyles.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 22, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Because it's a way of forcing people to play a certain way.



Come on now, Sin....


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 22, 2016)

Law said:


> Saying players have to post a minimum (the smallest min in forum mafia), is about the same as saying they have to post in English so everyone can understand them.


At this point I can tell that you're not understanding a word of what I'm saying. I might as well not speak English.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 22, 2016)

I never disagreed with a post minimum. I would only disagree with a post minimum if there was a sure way to check for players if other players are actually still playing the game.


----------



## Didi (Aug 22, 2016)

Sin, it's not asking everyone to make at least 2 posts that are full judgments of everyone in the game with ISOs and everything included

it's just

2 posts that are at least slightly on topic


you can still fly under the radar this way


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 22, 2016)

Didi said:


> Sin, it's not asking everyone to make at least 2 posts that are full judgments of everyone in the game with ISOs and everything included
> 
> it's just
> 
> ...


I know.

But to me, if people want to fluff in those posts or only post gifs, I wouldn't care.

But the thing is, I wouldn't care as a host. As long as I know that player is still actually playing, it's fine by me.

As a player, it's different, since I want that player to say stuff to help me (especially as town). But if he doesn't, we, the players, can punish him accordingly by pressuring/lynching/killing him.


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> It only 'breaks' the game if everyone plays that way, but if everyone plays that way then it no longer is a way of playing, since in that way everyone is playing against their wincon and thus they aren't playing. It's a paradox, something that will never happen.
> 
> But it's not a discussion about how everyone should play. It's a discussion about individual playstyles.



Lol. That's the point. 

I dint know what's going through your head. Do you know why hosts started putting a minimum post requirement? 

Do you think people suddenly just made up the restriction? 

Just don't have the requirement in your games, man. Perfect.


----------



## Aries (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> I never disagreed with a post minimum. I would only disagree with a post minimum if there was a sure way to check for players if other players are actually still playing the game.


So you're arguing for the heck of it. 

The point was how does a 2 post requirement make us tryhard or stop people from having fun?


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 22, 2016)

Marco said:


> Lol. That's the point.
> 
> I dint know what's going through your head. Do you know why hosts started putting a minimum post requirement?
> 
> ...


If you don't know what's going through my head, you obviously haven't been reading my posts, as is also evident by the rest of this post.

Thank you for listening.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 22, 2016)

Marco said:


> So you're arguing for the heck of it.
> 
> The point was how does a 2 post requirement make us tryhard or stop people from having fun?


...

Okay. I'm gaming right now and I've interupted it too many times already to just type out the same things over and over again. 

You again or not getting my point. It's there. In like at least 7 of my posts. Read them or stop this discussion.


----------



## God (Aug 22, 2016)

I got this drank in my cup...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I declare myself the winner already though.
> You wouldn't hit an old man, now would you ?
> 
> 
> ...



 I declare cubey the laziest of you two now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 22, 2016)

Superman said:


> I declare cubey the laziest of you two now...


----------



## Hero (Aug 22, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> I can assure you that Belph and Trib are two different people unless I've somehow been master level rused cruised


My phone died. I confuse you for Belph and Trib


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2016)

Hero said:


> My phone died. I confuse you for Belph and Trib



 Racist...not all Canadians look alike.


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

I read everything you wrote, sin. Including the part about how you have no issues with the 2 post restriction.

What you've failed to explain is how it's tryhard or stops people from having fun.

And considering you admittedly have no real problem with it, I can only conclude you're arguing for shits and giggles. The same way you argued about the rules in the voting thread but stopped when you got bored and distracted with something else.


----------



## Savage (Aug 22, 2016)

Didi said:


> I'm sean connery


I read this as coonery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence777 (Aug 22, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Lawrence declined replacing in and Waffles never responded to my tag.
> 
> At least CR has given us the perfect gif when making modkills.


It's not for a lack of interest, that's for sure . 

Wad's right, it's weird to die and then replace back in. I've been in a similar situation of what Wad mentioned(killing people because of what they are saying and not necessarily their role) and the kill would lose value if they were to simply replace in.

I'm glad I was able to discover and watch Zootopia from playing that game however brief it was though .


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 22, 2016)

Hero said:


> My phone died. I confuse you for Belph and Trib



I can assure you I'm not either of them either


----------



## Aries (Aug 22, 2016)

Just 2 more people to join generics bracket and the game can begin


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

Agreed with wad, again, about how is unfair to scumteam when deadies replace in. 

But, again, it's still better than the alternative, which wrecks the balance of the factions.


----------



## Savage (Aug 22, 2016)

I currently view/mistake sworder and wad as the same person. Their avi's are very similar on mobile

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hero (Aug 22, 2016)

All white people look like mayo, Superman


----------



## Lawrence777 (Aug 22, 2016)

Marco said:


> Agreed with wad, again, about how is unfair to scumteam when deadies replace in.
> 
> But, again, it's still better than the alternative, which wrecks the balance of the factions.



For my own game I started making I added a bunch of roles that will janitor modkills and absorb there abilities + vote power inspired from what Law did in his Favorites game.


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2016)

Lawrence777 said:


> For my own game I started making I added a bunch of roles that will janitor modkills and absorb there abilities + vote power inspired from what Law did in his Favorites game.


Sounds interesting. Something like this could definitely help out to balance modkills.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2016)

Hero said:


> All white people look like mayo, Superman



 True...but mystic and belphe are Asian.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 22, 2016)

Marco said:


> I read everything you wrote, sin. Including the part about how you have no issues with the 2 post restriction.
> 
> What you've failed to explain is how it's tryhard or stops people from having fun.


I haven't failed to explain that. Here comes my explanation with more words than before, but the overal point is exactly the same:

In a game where there would be no post minimum, people can choose not to post, if they want to play like that. Negative side-effects of that aside (those negative side-effects, primarily the other players not knowing if the inactive player is actually playing the game are exactly why such a restriction has been put up in the first place), this means everyone has as much freedom when it comes to posting as they want. Meaning they can play the way they want to, meaning they can have more fun.

I have never said such a restriction is tryhard, though. I could make an argument for it, but I don't necessarily agree with it.



> And considering you admittedly have no real problem with it, I can only conclude you're arguing for shits and giggles.


I'm not arguing for shits and giggles.

I feel fucking insulted that you'd say that, because that means you don't take me seriously.

I didn't even start this argument in the first place. I pointed something out, you guys disagreed and started arguing with me. The reason I'm arguing back at this point is only because in every other post you guys word stuff as if I'm an idiot and I don't like to be portrayed that way. 

So basically, I'm voicing my opinion and also defending myself. 


> The same way you argued about the rules in the voting thread but stopped when you got distracted with something else.


I never got 'distracted' with something else (I'd like to point that wording out as an example of something that paints me in a bad way). At first, I didn't have the resources (time, but also a pc to type tl;dr's) to continue the discussion (also evident by my activity in games since then). Now, I do (save for time) and I actually am still planning to continue that discussion. But I'm not in a hurry, for various reasons. 

First of all I want to clear my head and put every point regarding that discussion in a clear summary. I also don't think it's a priority point of discussion for this section, so it can wait. Lastly, I felt like you guys didn't want to continue it, or at least didn't want to move it towards something more deciding. At the point where I (/we) stopped, we were basically just repeating ourselves. I named the option of a poll various times, yet you guys didn't move it towards one. At the end, it felt like everything I said was pointless. Just like in this case.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 22, 2016)

>tfw want to make fun new role
>tfw just stick 2 roles into 1

My work here is done


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 22, 2016)

Don't make me write such a tl;dr past 4am ever again please. It makes me mad.


----------



## Hero (Aug 22, 2016)

Superman said:


> True...but mystic and belphe are Asian.


Even better

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Patchouli (Aug 22, 2016)

Think I'm gonna try re-doing these roles from scratch for the danganronpa game.

I'm too out of practice with this balance stuff


----------



## Tiger (Aug 22, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> Think I'm gonna try re-doing these roles from scratch for the danganronpa game.
> 
> I'm too out of practice with this balance stuff



I can help.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 22, 2016)

Law said:


> I can help.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 22, 2016)

@Patchouli 

Your top 10 kawaii slice of life animu list please


----------



## Tiger (Aug 22, 2016)

I want Toradora to be on that list, Patchy...


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 22, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> @Patchouli
> 
> Your top 10 kawaii slice of life animu list please


1: Non non biyori
2: Umaru
3: Hidamari Sketch
4: Azumanga Daioh
5: Yuru Yuri
6: Kirino Mosaic
7: Chuunibyou
8: Yotsuba (not an animu, but still)
9: Clannad
10: Welcome to the NHK


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 22, 2016)

Law said:


> I want Toradora to be on that list, Patchy...


This too


----------



## God (Aug 22, 2016)

Nichibros is great.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 22, 2016)

Nichijou and Nichibros are top tier and I feel bad I forgot to put them on the list


----------



## God (Aug 22, 2016)

Literary girl 

I still have to watch Nichijou but if the clips I've seen are any indication I'm going to be weak af.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> 1: Non non biyori
> 2: Umaru
> 3: Hidamari Sketch
> 4: Azumanga Daioh
> ...


----------



## Catamount (Aug 23, 2016)

Going back to the mountains where I belong, till Friday calls for me again.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Going back to the mountains where I belong, till Friday calls for me again.



 Bye cat...don't go and get lost on us.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2016)

And please patchy...take your time...I do not want to take in anymore games...I am already playing

Wpk's 
Will play
Law's
Mystic's
Cr's


----------



## Catamount (Aug 23, 2016)

Superman said:


> Bye cat...don't go and get lost on us.


I always come back like a good, consistent chronic disease

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2016)

Catamount said:


> I always come back like a good, consistent chronic disease



You better...don't make me have to send waffles to find you...because be won't succeed.


----------



## Catamount (Aug 23, 2016)

Dats ok I can always find waffle myself, he will be just laying around somewhere halfway


----------



## Marco (Aug 23, 2016)

Did Sin go to sleep? Nice. Time to set up some posts to piss him off more first thing when he wakes up.


----------



## Aries (Aug 23, 2016)

@Catamount join the generic Bracket for smash bros pls. 2 more to start it or im gonna have to improvise a start to it tomorrow. Rather i get the ideal 14 players or nope


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 23, 2016)

Catamount ain't going to be around tomorrow


----------



## Marco (Aug 23, 2016)

And I see Ainz is getting the love that it deserves. Imagine if he hadn't been cucked by this cat.


----------



## Aries (Aug 23, 2016)

Also boys and ghouls Ive been working on this here and there and want to introduce it right here in the mafia convo(cheap pop) A Story using members of the mafia community that I hope can use to set up a game in the near future. I will post the "set up" to such a storyline tomorrow and tell me what you think. It will either be Halloween theme ala what these horror theme comparison have been foreshadowing or something old western


----------



## Marco (Aug 23, 2016)

Something old western... is getting me wet. 

How about something Sci FI western? Firefly vibes.


----------



## Aries (Aug 23, 2016)

So ima have to improvise then if dont get the other 2 then. Thats fine if it becomes that


----------



## Tiger (Aug 23, 2016)

Mmm Firefly.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 23, 2016)

I am Jayne Cobb.


----------



## Catamount (Aug 23, 2016)

Aries said:


> @Catamount join the generic Bracket for smash bros pls. 2 more to start it or im gonna have to improvise a start to it tomorrow. Rather i get the ideal 14 players or nope


Dearest that game is not generic at all, I've read the op and I don't really want to get into all those alterations and mechanics. Sorry, not my cup of tea, I prefer a little bit more classy atmosphere.


~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Catamount ain't going to be around tomorrow


Come on I said it's Friday, I'm gonna be online on Friday 



Marco said:


> And I see Ainz is getting the love that it deserves. Imagine if he hadn't been cucked by this cat.


Stelios told me to do it and I did it. The Big Daddy said he was proud of us for doing that, so... I believe we'd do it again if we are given a chance. And again. And... again.


----------



## Aries (Aug 23, 2016)

Marco said:


> Something old western... is getting me wet.
> 
> How about something Sci FI western? Firefly vibes.



It could be a Sci fi/ space Western the story is more or less done I just need a setting actually. Halloween theme or Western can mix and match with the storyline well.


----------



## Aries (Aug 23, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Dearest that game is not generic at all, I've read the op and I don't really want to get into all those alterations and mechanics. Sorry, not my cup of tea, I prefer a little bit more classy atmosphere.



Its generic masons tho,/ honestly the simpliest mechanics i ever created. Getting a partner is not classy


----------



## Aries (Aug 23, 2016)

Actually nevermind cat dont join, 6 teams can work, hopefully no one joins and makes it uneven. Join that wrasslin game though going to need every mafia player to face off against Wrestling Forums Best in that game


----------



## Marco (Aug 23, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> I haven't failed to explain that. Here comes my explanation with more words than before, but the overal point is exactly the same:
> 
> In a game where there would be no post minimum, people can choose not to post, if they want to play like that. Negative side-effects of that aside (those negative side-effects, primarily the other players not knowing if the inactive player is actually playing the game are exactly why such a restriction has been put up in the first place), this means everyone has as much freedom when it comes to posting as they want. Meaning they can play the way they want to, meaning they can have more fun.



So, again, I'm not sure how a minimum of 2 on-topic posts stops a player from doing the same as not posting at all (in a game with 0 required posts). How does 2 measly on-topic posts a phase stop someone from having fun?

Second, I would still be for a minimum number of posts even if you could determine if an "inactive" player is actually playing, but that's not the argument here anyway.



> I have never said such a restriction is tryhard, though. I could make an argument for it, but I don't necessarily agree with it.



Uh, yes, you did. Maybe you didn't say the exact words, "2 post requirement is tryhard" but you pretty much said that in context.



SinRaven said:


> Marco said:
> 
> 
> > SinRaven said:
> ...



If you're not calling the 2 non-fluff post restriction tryhard, then we have nothing to argue about.



> I'm not arguing for shits and giggles.
> 
> I feel fucking insulted that you'd say that, because that means you don't take me seriously.



If I didn't take you seriously, I wouldn't even reply to you. When I say "shits and giggles," I don't mean that you are putting forth a nonsensical argument. Just that you're only motivated to argue for argument's sake instead of for the sake of the actual thing being argued.

When you admit that you're actually not against minimum posts unless we have a way to determine if people are active without posting (which we don't), then you're basically arguing for no reason.



> I didn't even start this argument in the first place. I pointed something out, you guys disagreed and started arguing with me. The reason I'm arguing back at this point is only because in every other post you guys word stuff as if I'm an idiot and I don't like to be portrayed that way.
> 
> So basically, I'm voicing my opinion and also defending myself.



We're all friends here and like to make fun of each other's stupidity (actual or made-up). You've never had a problem with calling others stupid for stuff, as far as I know, so maybe don't get offended because none of us mean any offense. If you ARE offended, though, I apologize. But know that it's a two-way street. I don't think others will appreciate you making fun of them if you can't take some fun.

But, I guess I can see your point about feeling cornered by a lot of people and feeling obligated to explain your thought process. But it won't change the fact that you don't actually disagree with a minimum post limit. So I don't see how it's an argument worth continuing.



> I never got 'distracted' with something else (I'd like to point that wording out as an example of something that paints me in a bad way). At first, I didn't have the resources (time, but also a pc to type tl;dr's) to continue the discussion (also evident by my activity in games since then). Now, I do (save for time) and I actually am still planning to continue that discussion. But I'm not in a hurry, for various reasons.



Come now, let's no play the victim card. Whether you wanted to continue that discussion or not, what I know for sure is that you never did get back to me on the stuff I asked you. All I can gather from that is you lost interest. 



> 1. First of all I want to clear my head and put every point regarding that discussion in a clear summary. I also don't think it's a priority point of discussion for this section, so it can wait.
> 2. Lastly, I felt like you guys didn't want to continue it, or at least didn't want to move it towards something more deciding.
> 3. At the point where I (/we) stopped, we were basically just repeating ourselves. I named the option of a poll various times, yet you guys didn't move it towards one. At the end, it felt like everything I said was pointless. Just like in this case.



1. What IS a priority point of discussion? I mean, it's not like we had other things to discuss that you couldn't continue the rules discussion if you so wished.

2. If I didn't want to continue discussing a matter until everyone was satisfied, I would have been the one to disengage. But you can see from the fact that I responded to everything that I will discuss any concerns as long as the other person wishes to.

3. Dude, that's just the wrong attitude. I made my points very clear. You never responded to my final points so let's not say we were repeating ourselves. And please don't push the blame around. Before we can start a poll, we need to actually have our says. It's not as simple as just starting a poll. We need to come to a consensus on what we're actually polling. In fact, I believe I could've convinced you that a poll was unnecessary, I even had some suggestions for slight additions to the current rules to make stuff more clear that I'm pretty sure you would like. In the end, it was you that disengaged from the discussion. Not me. Can you really blame me from getting the impression that you weren't actually interested, then?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2016)

damn Marco u goin ham


----------



## Marco (Aug 23, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Stelios told me to do it and I did it. The Big Daddy said he was proud of us for doing that, so... I believe we'd do it again if we are given a chance. And again. And... again.



Obviously Stelios would want me dead. But you were the one who pulled the trigger, young Catawan.

The Big Daddy is just getting soft in his old age.

If you believe you'd do it again if given the chance, you're just in it for the Boom Boom, not the win.


----------



## Marco (Aug 23, 2016)

Law said:


> I am Jayne Cobb.



That's the last crew member I'd compare you to.




wadvisor said:


> damn Marco u goin ham



Every time I make Sin's BP go up, a cat goes to heaven.


----------



## Savage (Aug 23, 2016)

You're wrong Marco. Post restrictions restrict players post. Making games less fun

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 23, 2016)

He's by far my favorite crewmember. 

I may be more analytical and 'thinky', but I often identified with him, and for a while I looked a lot like him. Til I shaved my head, anyway.

He's often seen as a jerk, and so am I, lol. If you've seen Dark Matter, I'm actually a lot like Anthony Lemke's "3", which I think is a more analytical and less doofish version of Jayne.

You only really know me in a context of deception and deduction and arguing about mafia, lol.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 23, 2016)

Savage said:


> You're wrong Marco. Post restrictions restrict players post. Making games less fun



I lol'd

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 23, 2016)

Savage, take this.



Never say I didn't give a darn.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 23, 2016)

Law said:


> He's by far my favorite crewmember.
> 
> I may be more analytical and 'thinky', but I often identified with him, and for a while I looked a lot like him. Til I shaved my head, anyway.
> 
> ...



That's too much context. Not appropriate for mafia comparisons. 

You will hereby be Zoe Washburne.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 23, 2016)

She's cool and stuff.


----------



## Marco (Aug 23, 2016)

Sigh... Fine, Jayne Cobb, it is.


And I guess it's time for a re-watch. 

There never was a show I regretted being cancelled more than this much. The sheer lost potential.... Sigh. It's like if One PIece got cancelled before the Strawhats reach Grand Line.


----------



## Marco (Aug 23, 2016)

EVERY episode was an absolute treat to watch. Every character was great, and the crew is just fantastic. I will never be able to decide on a favorite member. 

My favorite scene:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 23, 2016)

The above clip is quite spoiler-free and I recommend everyone to watch it. It gives a pretty good idea of what the tone of the show is like.


----------



## Savage (Aug 23, 2016)

Law said:


> I lol'd


Then I did my job.


Marco said:


> Savage, take this.
> 
> 
> 
> Never say I didn't give a darn.


I am eternally grateful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 23, 2016)

Just one season, which was entirely a setup season, and it still stands as one of my favorite shows.


----------



## God (Aug 23, 2016)

Lsd drops in my iris
Tire marks police sirens
No guidance
The belly of the best is where I reside in
Grimy and vibrant
Like busta rhymes in the early nineties
Click boom
Your head blew
Like you play for the Giants
Lyrical tyrant
The way I be rhymin I deserve all the Pulitzer Prizes
My pistol be hidin I pull it surprise em
My voice can be hypnotizing
Every verse I deliver be vivid and visually striking
Been the highest since I arrived and the climate is rising
It's bout to get violent
Now cover your eyes and take this lyrical dose that Doctor cubey God prescribe ya
I slide inside ya
I love a tight vagina
No ez-wider
Back to the cipher
I got chronic to light up
Pass me the lighter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 23, 2016)

3001: A Laced Odyssey


----------



## Marco (Aug 23, 2016)

Captain Malcolm Reynolds shooting everyone's favorite bar owner.


----------



## God (Aug 23, 2016)

Marco got taste in rap


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2016)

u know what upsets me

when rappers do 'freestyles' that blatantly arent freestyles


like

cmon dawg 

its dope lyrics dont get me wrong but u did not just make that shit up on that spot


----------



## Didi (Aug 23, 2016)

Firefly was lit


but I liked Dollhouse even more


----------



## Marco (Aug 23, 2016)

Ah. Got the Magikarp role in.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 23, 2016)

Marco said:


> Did Sin go to sleep? Nice. Time to set up some posts to piss him off more first thing when he wakes up.


As your intentions are to piss me off, I won't take any of your point seriously. 

For me, the discussion has ended. Ciao.


----------



## Marco (Aug 23, 2016)

Nah, that's just a bonus.


----------



## Marco (Aug 23, 2016)

But if it wasn't clear from that post that post (the one you quoted) that I was joking, it should be once you read the post where I responded to you. If you feel no need to continue, that's fine, but if that's just because you think I don't actually care about what I'm talking with you, then I just wanted to make it clear, that's not true.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 23, 2016)

God said:


> Lsd drops in my iris
> Tire marks police sirens
> No guidance
> The belly of the best is where I reside in
> ...



Vocaroo this or bust


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 23, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Though, recent games have seen the rule of 'post at least *2 serious, contributing posts* a day' or something alike. I know a lot of players who wouldn't like such a rule. I too prefer simply 'post at least 2 posts'.
> Although, to be fair, I doubt mods here would be too strict which such a rule.
> 
> But I have to mention the recent discussion of the truth meta. People agreeing such a thing should be discouraged is in my eyes a step in the direction of a serious, tryhard community. And that is not something I want this community to become.



Personally I believe in minimum post reqs simply for the fact that without them it is impossible to read the players alignment. A fluff post could mean a lot of things to a scumhunter, even if it is just the fact that the player is refusing to contribute. But lack of posts is meaningless. For all we know, they could be just busy irl. Now whether the minimum post req should be 1, 2 or more, is up to the host. I personally prefer 1, but could go with 2 depending on the game.

I don't like rules that demand "contributive" posts. Because that is highly subjective, impossible to enforce correctly, and ultimately implies that the host is actively intervening on how the players choose to play, which is something I oppose for reasons I explained the other day.

If a player is not contributing, the ones who should police that are the town. Never the host. The host should keep the game playable and fair, not police how well the players are playing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Old 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 23, 2016)

I see Firefly love. I approve!

Someone should host a game with a minimum 50 posts requirement, each post must be at least 5 paragraphs long.
Everyone other then Law and Marco would be fucked.



Superman said:


> You better...don't make me have to send waffles to find you...because be won't succeed.



I always succeed.
If I try.
Which I never do.



Catamount said:


> Dats ok I can always find waffle myself, he will be just laying around somewhere halfway



You'll find me under a bridge somewhere or some shit.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 23, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Personally I believe in minimum post reqs simply for the fact that without them it is impossible to read the players alignment. A fluff post could mean a lot of things to a scumhunter, even if it is just the fact that the player is refusing to contribute. But lack of posts is meaningless. For all we know, they could be just busy irl. Now whether the minimum post req should be 1, 2 or more, is up to the host. I personally prefer 1, but could go with 2 depending on the game.
> 
> I don't like rules that demand "contributive" posts. Because that is highly subjective, impossible to enforce correctly, and ultimately implies that the host is actively intervening on how the players choose to play, which is something I oppose for reasons I explained the other day.
> 
> If a player is not contributing, the ones who should police that are the town. Never the host. The host should keep the game playable and fair, not police how well the players are playing.


This is exactly what I've been saying, btw.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 23, 2016)

Not posting is not a playstyle, it is just plain not playing the game. The only fun possible in that is if you're the type of person that can feel accomplished despite having put forth no effort.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Didi (Aug 23, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2016)

Didn't he always at least throw a rose as an entrance though?


----------



## Aries (Aug 23, 2016)

King of troll style


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2016)

Wormo= Mr.s Vorhees
Wormo's write ups=Jason


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2016)

Aries said:


> King of troll style



...why does he always look drunk?

 Bad ass entrance music though.


----------



## Aries (Aug 23, 2016)

Persecuted-Jason
Persecuteds Father- Ms. Vorhees

Wormo fits Michael Myers

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## God (Aug 23, 2016)

Aries said:


> Persecuted-Jason
> Persecuteds Father- Ms. Vorhees
> 
> Wormo fits Michael Myers


----------



## Aries (Aug 23, 2016)

Superman said:


> ...why does he always look drunk?
> 
> Bad ass entrance music though.



I think thats part of his Freddy Mercury/Michael Jackson gimmick he has going on. I assume to show how eccentric/fabolous he is walking down the ramp. I agree it is pretty badass his entrance music, guy had charisma in loads. 

Thinking of having him as one of my character roles for my brand. Roy the host from WrestlingForum and Myself will be doing a live Mafia Game Draft. Drafting not only players but also wwe wrestlers and women wrestlers past, present and future ala nxt to our brands. Im team Raw and hes Team Smackdown


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2016)

Aries said:


> Persecuted-Jason
> Persecuteds Father- Ms. Vorhees
> 
> Wormo fits Michael Myers



 That does not quite match up. I get the idea...but does not really go together.


----------



## Aries (Aug 23, 2016)

Superman said:


> That does not quite match up. I get the idea...but does not really go together.



I find it to be much more suitable match then wormo-jason. If giving away the silent lurker killer jason to wormo then might aswell give him the original silent lurker killer jason was inspired by ala Michael Myers. As for Jason-Persecuted i believe the reason the idea works much better then any other comparison is because well the ms vorhees-persecuteds father one is too good not to use. They both only appeared once and yet their both the highlight of friday the 13th franchise/Persecuteds mafia career. Its not a knock on Persecuted or Jason but hard not to relate to a parent who takes justice in their own hands for their kids


----------



## Hero (Aug 23, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Personally I believe in minimum post reqs simply for the fact that without them it is impossible to read the players alignment. A fluff post could mean a lot of things to a scumhunter, even if it is just the fact that the player is refusing to contribute. But lack of posts is meaningless. For all we know, they could be just busy irl. Now whether the minimum post req should be 1, 2 or more, is up to the host. I personally prefer 1, but could go with 2 depending on the game.
> 
> I don't like rules that demand "contributive" posts. Because that is highly subjective, impossible to enforce correctly, and ultimately implies that the host is actively intervening on how the players choose to play, which is something I oppose for reasons I explained the other day.
> 
> If a player is not contributing, the ones who should police that are the town. Never the host. The host should keep the game playable and fair, not police how well the players are playing.


COME THROUGH KING. SO MUCH THIS


----------



## Aries (Aug 23, 2016)

Since still on horror comparisons. Legend will likely be... The urban legend himself Candyman


----------



## Didi (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm a Xenomorph


----------



## God (Aug 23, 2016)

Who is samara Morgan?


----------



## Millefeuille (Aug 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 23, 2016)

Didi said:


> I'm a Xenomorph



More like a Predidiator



God said:


> Who is samara Morgan?



Azn?


----------



## Aries (Aug 23, 2016)

*Wrestling Forum Players*: 
1: Reaper
2: Showtime
3: Arya stark
4: Sober X
5: Doddsy
6: Poyser
7: Sweenz
8:
9:
10:
*Naruto Forum Players*:
1: Crugyr
2: Palm Siberia
3: Legend
4: Chaos
5: Marco
6: Superman
7:
8:
9:
10:

NF where u at tho? WF representing and growing. They will fill out their list before us at this pace. Props to the 6 NF peeps who are representing tho


----------



## Crugyr (Aug 23, 2016)

What can I say, I should be picked before supes though 



Jk

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Didi (Aug 23, 2016)

Aries said:


> More like a Predidiator




Haha, even better


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Personally I believe in minimum post reqs simply for the fact that without them it is impossible to read the players alignment. A fluff post could mean a lot of things to a scumhunter, even if it is just the fact that the player is refusing to contribute. But lack of posts is meaningless. For all we know, they could be just busy irl. Now whether the minimum post req should be 1, 2 or more, is up to the host. I personally prefer 1, but could go with 2 depending on the game.
> 
> I don't like rules that demand "contributive" posts. Because that is highly subjective, impossible to enforce correctly, and ultimately implies that the host is actively intervening on how the players choose to play, which is something I oppose for reasons I explained the other day.
> 
> If a player is not contributing, the ones who should police that are the town. Never the host. The host should keep the game playable and fair, not police how well the players are playing.



imo i think its just a misnomer for the most part

hosts just want players to make posts that simply arent just their votes

personally i dont care if u make ur only 2 posts



			
				Mafia Player said:
			
		

> *[Vote Lynch WAD]* OOGA BOOGA CHATTANOOGA





			
				Mafia Player said:
			
		

> I got this drank in my cup



as long as its SOMETHING other than votes that gives players something to read off you besides simply vote tracking

i think thats what the hosts are going for, for the most part


----------



## Tiger (Aug 23, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I see Firefly love. I approve!
> 
> Someone should host a game with a minimum 50 posts requirement, each post must be at least 5 paragraphs long.
> Everyone other then Law and Marco would be fucked.



Until they realized that a paragraph is not defined by its lengt...

...

Yeah, nevermind, they'd be fucked.



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Not posting is not a playstyle, it is just plain not playing the game. The only fun possible in that is if you're the type of person that can feel accomplished despite having put forth no effort.



Yes.

---

Wat is mostly right, except I require two posts that are relevant to the game.

That dumb frog is not enough. If the player just added: "you guys are attacking X player too hard, and should be voting Y like me...now I drank."

It's completely different.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2016)

yeah i suppose thats host discretion then

ostensibly not taking the game seriously in that manner of posting can be interpreted for example as either scum who simply dont want to scumhunt for obvious reasons, or maybe its the vig acting scummy knowing that he wont be vig'd since he's the vig and scum will leave him alive cuz they see him as a non-threat

but like DDL said i for the most part leave it to the players to enforce the standard of conduct in the game, feel free to penalize fluffers all you want, i just want people to show up and say something, anything, that isn't voting


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2016)

Wad=The Thing

 Another movie like mafia.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 23, 2016)

It's ultimately up to the host. But drawing examples from the past isn't always a good argument. 

When I used to host games 3-5 years ago, I was desperate for players to sign up and not be inactive. As a host, I had no power whatsoever. I always wanted to say, "the fuck is wrong with you that you can't post 5 or 6 times a day _and_ vote at least once in a game you signed up for?"

But the players held all the power, and that's _bad_. The more hosts tell players 'no, you actually have to play the game you signed up for', the better off the games will be in general.

This place has never been more awesome than it is right now. I believe that, and I am constantly on the move to make it grow and flourish even more. 

If a host is fine with 2 fluff posts, good for them. I'm not. I'll be able to fill my games either way. Sounds cold, but it's a much better attitude to have than "fuck, I'm desperate for players, so I'll let them do whatever the hell".


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 23, 2016)

I kinda wanna host a tiny Star Trek game as warmup before the danganronpa game, but have it like be populated entirely by new players.


----------



## Aries (Aug 23, 2016)

Didi said:


> Haha, even better


The power of word play yo, makes comparisons much easier


Crugyr said:


> What can I say, I should be picked before supes though
> 
> 
> 
> Jk



Don't you fear Crugyr I will make sure your drafted to the winning game brand. Team Raw. To make the 



Interesting and not bias we will split our choices which means Roy and myself will choose half from NF and half from Wrestling Forum for our roster. The answer will be who will be our number 1 draft pick from each side


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> I kinda wanna host a tiny Star Trek game as warmup before the danganronpa game, but have it like be populated entirely by new players.



that would not actually be a bad idea, a forum outreach program

how many players for that game you have in mind? assume its 10 if you can even get half of them regularly interested in mafia that would be a smashing success


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 23, 2016)

wat said:


> that would not actually be a bad idea, a forum outreach program
> 
> how many players for that game you have in mind? assume its 10 if you can even get half of them regularly interested in mafia that would be a smashing success


For laziness purposes, I think I'd go with this setup.



Plus it'd keep things simple role-wise to ease newbies in.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2016)

oh thats a classic setup 

where do u think ull be able to farm prospects? 

maybe you can put your communique with your fellow staff members in discord to good use


----------



## Aries (Aug 23, 2016)

I saw marco and mystic online/lurking but they havent pmed me a character yet to start the game


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 23, 2016)

wat said:


> oh thats a classic setup
> 
> where do u think ull be able to farm prospects?
> 
> maybe you can put your communique with your fellow staff members in discord to good use


I was thinking of going into academy threads and being like "hey kid, wanna be a mafioso?"

Though bugging staff to see if they'd let me post in various convo threads could work.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2016)

im sure you'll succeed if you truly wanna go through with it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 23, 2016)

Mmmmm wrestling


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 23, 2016)

wat said:


> im sure you'll succeed if you truly wanna go through with it




Impossible to outdo the WWE theme though.

That may be the best mafia theme possible.


----------



## Crugyr (Aug 23, 2016)

I see you disliking supes


----------



## Aries (Aug 23, 2016)

Goldberg will be one of the roles in that cross forum wwe game


Aswell as stone cold steve austin


----------



## Marco (Aug 23, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Personally I believe in minimum post reqs simply for the fact that without them it is impossible to read the players alignment. A fluff post could mean a lot of things to a scumhunter, even if it is just the fact that the player is refusing to contribute. But lack of posts is meaningless. For all we know, they could be just busy irl. Now whether the minimum post req should be 1, 2 or more, is up to the host. I personally prefer 1, but could go with 2 depending on the game.
> 
> I don't like rules that demand "contributive" posts. Because that is highly subjective, impossible to enforce correctly, and ultimately implies that the host is actively intervening on how the players choose to play, which is something I oppose for reasons I explained the other day.
> 
> If a player is not contributing, the ones who should police that are the town. Never the host. The host should keep the game playable and fair, not police how well the players are playing.



See, you guys act like hosts just arbitrarily came up with these rules. I asked sin the same question, too, and he ignored it. You guys have to realize that hosts only started applying this rule because they thought it necessary. They didn't sit down one day and decide, "Oh, we should police the way people play."

I'm wondering what you expect from a "contributive" post. It's not supposed to contain some great insight. It just means that the content of the post is referring to the game. That is no more policing how players play than asking them not to edit their posts. 

You guys are making this discussion idealistic without thinking about the practical things. What kind of player do you think will have a problem with this requirement? If it's someone who actually genuinely can't meet this requirement even if they try, I honestly wouldn't want such a person to play in my game when that spot could arguably go to someone with more motivation. If it's someone who's doing it on purpose as part of a strategy, then they can just as easily make 2 relevant posts. It's not like they have to write an essay. Even something like "town does not care" is a post that isn't off topic.


----------



## Marco (Aug 23, 2016)

Patchy, been wanting to do something like that. Will PM you.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 23, 2016)

Marco said:


> Patchy, been wanting to do something like that. Will PM you.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 23, 2016)

Also found this video on youtube.


May help with explaining mafia to new players.


----------



## Crugyr (Aug 23, 2016)

Kinda want a candy bar. Probably should read up on this wrestling stuff too


----------



## Hero (Aug 23, 2016)

This host/rules/posting bullshit is basically a small government vs big government argument


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2016)

I just thought of an interesting mechanic to implement in my upcoming Sins vs. Virtue mafia game.

Now, as you can see every role is named, including the one-shots. While mafia does have a janitor if a mass-claim starts to occur on D1 (as it kinda has in WPK's Zootopia game) it would significantly put mafia on the backfoot. This is the essential issue with open-setup role madness games of any size. However I just thought of a workaround.

The minor virtues (the 14 roles with one-shots) will be told in their role PMs that they are all [Minor Virtue]. They will still have access to their one-shots should they choose to do so, but they will not know what their ability does until D2 which is when I will then disclose their actual roles to them (which will allow mafia to have some cover). In addition this will help game balance because undoubtedly people will want to claim their one-shot roles and use them (although they are in fact tentatively limited to 3 per phase) and this can either swing in town's favor (lots of confirmed townies) or mafia's favor (they will be able to be more tactical with their action making).

@Law
@Marco

Others, thoughts?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 23, 2016)

Great idea.


----------



## Marco (Aug 23, 2016)

That sounds good. I didn't actually check all your roles yet, so I'm just going by what you described here. Will take a look at the roles later.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2016)

That will not stop mass claiming only delay it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 23, 2016)

The delay helps.


----------



## Marco (Aug 23, 2016)

Nothing can stop mass claiming if role claiming is allowed. The point is balance the game so that mass claiming doesn't give town an unfair advantage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2016)

Superman said:


> That will not stop mass claiming only delay it.



It won't stop it outright but the idea is to give the mafia the minor advantage, if they can get a janitored role before a minor role is able to claim, then any momentum from mass-claiming will be effectively neutralized.

And then instead of people saying on D1: "I am Hope", "I am Love", "I am Justice" etc., they can only broadly claim generics, which will also give mafia the opportunity to do so and cloak themselves among them.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 23, 2016)

@Aries 
At work but I'll send you something


----------



## Aries (Aug 23, 2016)

For that WWE Game I will be giving out this prestigious Champion to which ever NF player wins. I have another incase WF player wins instead



or can have this one

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2016)

i aint playing in it but the red one seems much better, the bottom one seems more like a meme reward which imo is juxtaposed from your purpose of having two different forums SERIOUSLY competing against one another


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 23, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2016)

the red one is also much better designed artistically

cant even make out the globe in the 2nd one


----------



## Tiger (Aug 23, 2016)

Aries said:


> For that WWE Game I will be giving out this prestigious Champion to which ever NF player wins. I have another incase WF player wins instead
> 
> 
> 
> or can have this one



"In case" lol the subtle shade.



wat said:


> i aint playing in it but the red one seems much better, the bottom one seems more like a meme reward which imo is juxtaposed from your purpose of having two different forums SERIOUSLY competing against one another



Players will also be working together with the other site's players. 

Agreed that red is better.


----------



## Aries (Aug 23, 2016)

Purple one is actually a womens champion which explains its meme tastic appearance. Still im sure the bronies here would choose the unicorn champion over red one. The game will technically not be NF vs WF players.

Roy the representive guy from their forum and myself will be co-hosting this big game. Like WWE it will pretty much have a brand split aka once both sign ups are filled we will draft the players we want for our brand which means half the nf guys and wf peeps will be in one game and the other half will be in another one. Im representing the raw brand while he represents the smackdown one.


----------



## Aries (Aug 23, 2016)

This game will be one of the most difficult games i ever have the chance to make not because it will be complex but because it will be difficult to get the players needed for such a game. I understand that wwe or wrestling is not many peoples cup of tea. It has a niche crowd around here like mafia, this game is not meant to convert anyone to become a fan of it, nor is it to convert players from the other side to hop on the nf mafia bandwagon or wf mafia bandwagon. What I'm selling is opportunity... a chance to be a part of something special. It may not be the Mafia Championship games but it sure as hell will be a second to it. 

The guys on the other board are excited for this game not because its WWE but because they know that this game is going to be one of a kind type of game. Its one of those times where you suspend your disbelief your in a "wwe" game, get out of your comfort zone and expirence a mafia game that likely will never happen again when its all said and done. Im going all in for this game, and so will their host. 2 forums...one big fight feel of a game.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 23, 2016)

Wow. You did well in your acting classes this semester! 

Seriously though, I encourage people to play because inter-league play is important to me. But it won't be the last one, that's for sure.

I'm not playing, but it's not because of wrestling. I was supposed to host Faves and go on hiatus. That turned into modhood, a lot of extra work, and three more games played.

We need more people to represent our community to those guys over there. Show them why they should come here more often to play games with us.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 23, 2016)

Hero said:


> This host/rules/posting bullshit is basically a small government vs big government argument



Imo small government actually works better here than IRL because at least here there are no corporations. Just the masses and the state.

While in RL every time you deny the government the power to control your life you give it to some corporation.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2016)

wat said:


> I just thought of an interesting mechanic to implement in my upcoming Sins vs. Virtue mafia game.
> 
> Now, as you can see every role is named, including the one-shots. While mafia does have a janitor if a mass-claim starts to occur on D1 (as it kinda has in WPK's Zootopia game) it would significantly put mafia on the backfoot. This is the essential issue with open-setup role madness games of any size. However I just thought of a workaround.
> 
> ...



After more analysis I realized this needed slightly more tweaking.

Half of the one-shot roles will be revealed to them on D2 and the other half on D3. It's not random, I know which ones specifically will be revealed when.


----------



## Aries (Aug 23, 2016)

@Chaos @Gogeta @Savage lend me your smash bros chars pls so i can start this shin dig


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 23, 2016)

Quick survey, what was something that confused you about mafia when you guys first started?

Trying to make the sign-up/rules for the newbie mafia easy to swallow.


----------



## Aries (Aug 23, 2016)

if wrestling forum player wins the wwe game


----------



## God (Aug 23, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> Quick survey, what was something that confused you about mafia when you guys first started?
> 
> Trying to make the sign-up/rules for the newbie mafia easy to swallow.



I thought it was a pretty straightforward game when I first played.


----------



## Hero (Aug 24, 2016)

@Patchouli 

When I played your Pokemon game in the lounge. I didn't understand what it meant being on a mafia team 

I didn't understand the night phase or what I was supposed to do during the day

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 24, 2016)

i tried to roleblock the host my first mafia game im surprised i was able to reach such a status where i would be one of the most respected all-timers tbh


----------



## Tiger (Aug 24, 2016)

My first game...

I role-played the whole thing. 

That was a long time ago. But yeah, I never really had a confused transition. Just an annoying one.


----------



## Marco (Aug 24, 2016)

I don't remember anything.


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2016)

Hello Friends

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 24, 2016)

Sup Legend

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2016)

Aries said:


> Since still on horror comparisons. Legend will likely be... The urban legend himself Candyman


Haha
Cute


Law said:


> Sup Legend


Baking Cookies, you amigo?


----------



## Chaos (Aug 24, 2016)

Aries said:


> @Chaos @Gogeta @Savage lend me your smash bros chars pls so i can start this shin dig



Pikachu I suppose? Tbh in non-handheld gaming I'm a Sony purist (for financial reasons lol).

I played a shitton of Pikachu at other people's places when I was a kid tho.



Patchouli said:


> Quick survey, what was something that confused you about mafia when you guys first started?
> 
> Trying to make the sign-up/rules for the newbie mafia easy to swallow.



The first mafia game I played I got myself modkilled by claiming my role in a final post (set to be lynched) and exposing the entire opposing mafia team while putting 1/2 town PR's in the list. It was glorious, my team should have won the game off of it since after the first two kills, town was hell-bent on murdering everyone on my list. 

It was a bastard tactic for sure but I didn't really realize that then


----------



## Didi (Aug 24, 2016)

I don't remember, first time I played mafia online (not here) was in 2007 iirc


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 24, 2016)

@Marco u never read my roles or gave any feedback smh

that said everytime I look it over i find something, even minor, ill likely change before game goes live


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 24, 2016)

wat said:


> @Marco u never read my roles or gave any feedback smh
> 
> that said everytime I look it over i find something, even minor, ill likely change before game goes live



Remove the God role, 
It's dead weight anyways.
Seeing as it has nothing to do.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 24, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Remove the God role,
> It's dead weight anyways.
> Seeing as it has nothing to do.



You haven't seen the God role since I have changed it, have you?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 24, 2016)

wat said:


> You haven't seen the God role since I have changed it, have you?



Last time I saw it, it knew everything and had no wincon.

Which as far as I saw were the only 2 problems with the role.
Did either of those change ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 24, 2016)

Nope. 

Though those two factors, particularly the lack of win con are one of the things I'm still looking into tweaking.

But I am not sure how I could do so what while keeping it thematically intact.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 24, 2016)

Actually, I have some ideas.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 24, 2016)

wat said:


> Nope.
> 
> Though those two factors, particularly the lack of win con are one of the things I'm still looking into tweaking.
> 
> But I am not sure how I could do so what while keeping it thematically intact.



Well.. I hope you figure something out.
Cause from what I'm seeing, whoever gets to play God has 0 reason to actually do anything whatsoever.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 24, 2016)

I figured something out.

Check it out and tell me what you think.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 24, 2016)

wat said:


> I figured something out.
> 
> Check it out and tell me what you think.



I like it.
Not sure about there being no limits to how many Favorites he can pick though. 
Cause if he can just keep picking new ones then he's pretty much guaranteed to win unless he himself gets lynched.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 24, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I like it.
> Not sure about there being no limits to how many Favorites he can pick though.
> Cause if he can just keep picking new ones then he's pretty much guaranteed to win unless he himself gets lynched.



there's a one cycle delay between his favorites dying and him being able to select a new one

i might change it to three phases or two cycles i need to do some theorycraft to decide what's best


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 24, 2016)

wat said:


> there's a one cycle delay between his favorites dying and him being able to select a new one
> 
> i might change it to three phases or two cycles i need to do some theorycraft to decide what's best



Oh.. didn't see the thing about there being a one cycle delay. 

Well... you go theorycraft and I'm sure you'll come up with the best number for it.


----------



## Hero (Aug 24, 2016)

Start smash brothers already


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 24, 2016)

Hero said:


> Start smash brothers already


Why are you in a hurry to start smashing Savage ?


----------



## Hero (Aug 24, 2016)

Aries said:


> What's that? do you hear it? shh... your in your comfort zone as mafia. the phase is about to end, feels good and then the unexpected happens...


Jesus


----------



## Hero (Aug 24, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Why are you in a hurry to start smashing Savage ?


What is wrong with you?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 24, 2016)

Hero said:


> What is wrong with you?





My leg hurts. :/

Other then that, nothing.


----------



## Savage (Aug 24, 2016)

@Aries 

Link, Samus and Yoshi are the GOATs


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 24, 2016)

oh lord that exchange


----------



## Chaos (Aug 24, 2016)

Alt game role pm's have been sent out.

The game will start somewhere tonight.

Anyone playing, check your alt *before *the game starts and let me know if there are any problems.


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2016)

I was wondering why no one was posting. Will people take the opportunity to try new play styles and risks? Or will they conform to old habits. 

Interesting.


----------



## Marco (Aug 24, 2016)

@wat, your game ain't starting till another month though. Calm down, Cinderella.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 24, 2016)

the earlier i perfect it the better


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 24, 2016)

Me IRL right now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 24, 2016)

is that a monitor tan


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 24, 2016)

I'd like to imagine monitors would give me a sunburn if I sat in front of them too long


----------



## Chaos (Aug 24, 2016)

Alt game has started, will send out pms when i get home.


----------



## Chaos (Aug 24, 2016)

Sent out PM's to the alts because I'm not going to send 15 separate phase pm's every day.


----------



## Aries (Aug 24, 2016)

*Wrestling Forum Players*: 
1: Reaper
2: Showtime
3: Arya stark
4: Sober X
5: Doddsy
6: Poyser
7: Sweenz
8: Willow
9: FITZ
10: Chr1sto
11: Rugrat
12:
13:
14:
15:

*Naruto Forum Players*:
1: Crugyr
2: Palm Siberia
3: Legend
4: Chaos
5: Marco
6: Superman
7: WolfPrinceKiba
8: Hero
9: Remchu
10: Hack Snyder
11: Savage
12:
13:
14:
15:

11 and 11. Seems even for now. Will likely go into more details of the game tomorrow. Feel the game is going to be fun. Creative wise maybe better then yugioh and fma game combined. It just feels just right and not as complex as those games to boot. A perfect mixture


----------



## Marco (Aug 24, 2016)

Soultaker needs to sign up.


----------



## God (Aug 24, 2016)

So does dienda


----------



## Aries (Aug 24, 2016)

Cubey join the game aswell. I dont normally ask but this is one of those games i believe is worth the hassle of getting enough peeps as possible. Help represent our community for this game, they are getting their top guys and anyone they can get. NF needs God. Edge will be in the game


----------



## Marco (Aug 24, 2016)

Ain't even about the community what I'm saying. SoulTaker is the most well-informed WWE fan I know besides you, CR.


----------



## Aries (Aug 24, 2016)

Marco said:


> Ain't even about the community what I'm saying. SoulTaker is the most well-informed WWE fan I know besides you, CR.



Already messaged him, along with other wrestling fans. Seems this game will have to be filled with mafia players


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 24, 2016)

Sorry CR, I'f love to sign up but I need to cool off from my Mafia marathon.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 24, 2016)

Starting to worry about the prospective activity for my game after Chaos' alt game.


----------



## Aries (Aug 24, 2016)

Wwe game wont be happening for a while, you will likely not see it happening till september


----------



## Tiger (Aug 24, 2016)

September is a week away, lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 24, 2016)

Law said:


> Starting to worry about the prospective activity for my game after Chaos' alt game.



 You did not say that when you saw wpk game activity?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 24, 2016)

Law said:


> Starting to worry about the prospective activity for my game after Chaos' alt game.



How so?


----------



## Aries (Aug 24, 2016)

Atm we have no release date for the game just that it will happen somewhere in september. It could be mid september or further. It all depends how this week progresses with recruiting players.


----------



## Legend (Aug 25, 2016)

interesting


----------



## sworder (Aug 25, 2016)

i initially thought following the alt game would be fun

it's not, it's a chore

no avatars and dumb names makes remembering who said what impossible. the fact that I'd have to reread every page every day or actually make notes just to have the faintest idea of what's going on is bad design

my 2 cents


----------



## Marco (Aug 25, 2016)

I find following any game I'm not part of a chore.

As for the alt game, they're not meant to be without avatars, that's being sorted out. Though some will probably still be similar, owing to the artwork following similar themes. 

As for "makes remembering who said what impossible" this is actually true pretty much any time you play with people you don't know. Whenever I've played in another community where I don't know anyone, I've always struggled at remembering who said what. It requires notes and constant looking back. But after a while, you get it. It's not immediate, but you'll see yourself starting to recognize each poster as time goes on. POE by death also helps, obviously.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 25, 2016)

What's an omelet without breaking a few eggs


----------



## sworder (Aug 25, 2016)

it's just the whole connecting posts to the posters

I was talking to Claire about it and, for example, if people were named after animals then it'd be easier to remember if "Bear" was wanting to lynch "Lion" or "Eagle" or whatever. right now you ask me the name of any of the dupes and I literally could not tell you

it's far more disorienting than it should be


----------



## Tiger (Aug 25, 2016)

Ya would have had to have been interested in the Faves flavor write-ups to really follow the angel names. 

If it's done again (and it should be), I think animals would be a great idea.


----------



## Marco (Aug 25, 2016)

sworder said:


> it's just the whole connecting posts to the posters
> 
> I was talking to Claire about it and, for example, if people were named after animals then it'd be easier to remember if "Bear" was wanting to lynch "Lion" or "Eagle" or whatever. right now you ask me the name of any of the dupes and I literally could not tell you
> 
> it's far more disorienting than it should be



Yep. Country names or animal names would work better for retention. But it's all about exposure. I bet you the players won't have issues after a while.


----------



## Marco (Aug 25, 2016)

I mean, when I play a game with complete strangers, most names are pretty much random and annoying to keep track of. But you do get over it pretty soon. So it shouldn't be a problem this game, either. Some avis would definitely help, though. And a one line sig can also do much.


----------



## Marco (Aug 25, 2016)

Also, when we were first coming up with names, hadn't considered adding the SP at the end of the names, so I wanted to avoid suggesting names that existing or new members would want/have.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 25, 2016)

Real talk.

How much ball-bashing would I get for changing my name to Tiger?

Dead serious.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sworder (Aug 25, 2016)

None cuz tigers are hella cool


----------



## Marco (Aug 25, 2016)

My only question is, "Why?"

If there's a good reason, I will let it be, but it better be something really good to give up on "Law".


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 25, 2016)

Why not Taiga?


----------



## Marco (Aug 25, 2016)

Is this sorta coming full circle? You were Eddy once, after all.


----------



## Marco (Aug 25, 2016)

Honestly, I would find it very funny but that could also be because I've known dogs named Tiger, I kid you not. It's pretty common here to name communal/semi-stray dogs random predator names and "Tiger" has to be one of the most common.


----------



## Test SP (Aug 25, 2016)

Test


----------



## Tiger (Aug 25, 2016)

sworder said:


> None cuz tigers are hella cool



The theme of my wedding was 'tigers'. Colors and all.



Marco said:


> My only question is, "Why?"
> 
> If there's a good reason, I will let it be, but it better be something really good to give up on "Law".



Well...he's not even my favorite OP character. 

It's a 3 letter name, and ultimately very, very cool. One of those "how'd I get it", kinda names.

Tigers, on the other hand, have been my #1 favorite animal...Spirit animal, if you're into that kind of thing...since I was 2 or 3. I got to play with three tiger cubs backstage at a circus. Y'know, before everyone thought they were horrible and inhumane.



~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Why not Taiga?



She's one of the most adorable characters of any series I've seen, but I'm anything BUT 'palmtop'. 



Marco said:


> Is this sorta coming full circle? You were Eddy once, after all.



I changed my name to Law four hours after he flipped Kidd off in the auction house.

Eddy/Eddy-Sensei is the name of a recurring dueteragonist in my ongoing novel series.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Test SP (Aug 25, 2016)

Test


----------



## Aries (Aug 25, 2016)

will likely do a "wrestling" story line for this place. But here was the concept of the nature one talked about that wanted to use as basis for the western and horror theme. Much easier to explain this one then other two. 

*In this setting before humans came to existence the first three beings on Gaia/Mother Nature were created. Sky,Land,and Sea-3 elements Wind, Earth and Water. The 3 were guardians to keep watch over all living species created by Mother Gaia. Dinosaurs were her first attempt at creating species with free will. Unfortunately for them they weren't given much of a brain to use that free will, becoming nothing more then barbarians. They were wiped out by Land ala a meteorite to make room for it's second attempt aka humans. Rest assured though the Dinosaurs were wiped out their spirits were purified becoming protectors of all living beings while those who survived evolved into the animals we know today. Back to humans... They were fragile beings with the ability to think and use that free will... All seemed well until "it" appeared... a being of pure evil... Darkness... the embodiment of force of nature... Its purpose to destroy life and engulf the world in Darkness... Where did such a being come from? From human's themselves... With the ability to think also came the ability to imagine... With imagination comes the ability to feel fear... despair... agony... pain... It would be cruel to blame a child for it's actions if it knows no better... They were in a strange world... How could they know why the skies turned dark? Their fear of the unknown created this monster and it began to feed of the chaos it created... The Guardians were sent to subdue this creature but were no match for it as its power grew... How was such a beast defeated? The only way most fears are defeated... confronting your fears head on... The child must have likely not been older then 6-7 years old and yet here he was in front this fearsome beast... The child accepted what would happen... but he was not afraid of it as it lunged at him... In that moment of courage something deep inside him was unlocked... something mother nature had given humans... A flame inside their soul that could not be extinguished once unleashed... The 4th element... Fire... its light burned the dark creature... The tables had turned... The Dark Creature began to feel fear... The boy's courage encouraged the others to confront beast... With fire burning through  their eyes... their determination to face their fear... a light appeared that vanquished the beast...(It would not destroy it). 

Though the beast was defeated with this newly attained power it had side effects... though used for good the fire unleashed could not be controlled... burning through everything in it's passed... if not stopped would burn the whole world. The Guardians acted quick and subdued the humans... It was at that moment where it was decided to only have one person have the ability to control it's flames while the others would return to having free will while the one chosen was the bridge between humans and nature. The Guardians trained the boy control his element... As he grew older he became stronger and stronger... Sky watched him and began questioning what was so special about him... absolutely nothing... maybe it was jealousy or envy over Gaia giving them a special gift to all humans... they were created weak... even with this gift he/she would die of natural causes before moving on to the next one who by fate be giving the ability to control the element of fire... Sky began noticing with each reincarnation the more powerful it got... He began to fear he would eventually be surpassed... Maybe even replaced... He issued a challenge to the current element of fire where he was defeated... Wind made his Fire stronger... The defeat confirmed his worst fears and out of desperation tried to kill him... he was restrained by Sea and Land... As he awaited for his mother's judgement on what to do with him he pleaded with his siblings to join him in killing him... Warning them that eventually a human chosen to become the next fire element would become to strong to contain... With free will... and the ability to think humans have become more and more savage as the years went by...how long before one of them uses it to take over? or burn the world down... They did not join him, Land sealed him away inside the moon to not harm anyone as he yelled at his sibling for being fools. This is is why you see a "face" in the moon. Though Sea did not agree with his brother's actions he began to question why they were protecting humans over their own kind... With that rant Sky had placed doubt in his brothers mind for years to come... Fear and paranoia over watching over a species that would end up destroying them if they are allowed to continue their path of destruction. With Fear over the possibility his kind would be harmed by humans revived the dark creature once again... This time it would wait for the right time to strike... When the element of Fire is dead...

20 years ago the current element fire went missing... his whereabouts are unknown... this is where our story takes place... in his absence creatures began killing,human trafficking and devouring humans... The most prominent ones were a group who operates like a gang... a Mafia... they a group of 12 creatures are a threat to humanity and nature itself... their goals are unclear just that they hold lots of influence across the world... 4 were captured but they won't budge in their goals... what ever it is must be huge...5 of them have stolen the apple of eden which is said to contain the power of one of the 4 elements... if they eat it... who knows how much more powerful they can get... to stop them the Guardians sent one of their 12 operatives to bring them on... During the scuffle the apple ends up flying into the basket of the protagonist... who's late for school...*

Part 1-Start of World Building this Mafia type of story... will continue tomorrow. been waiting to tell this wacky fanfic of a story with mafia players


----------



## Marco (Aug 25, 2016)

Awwww shiiiiii--

Guys, Mount and Blade franchise is 75% off on Steam. Literally bought the main game and all it's expansions for ~$6. What an absolute steal. 

And Hitman Episode 4: Bangkok is out. This is a good day.



Law said:


> Well...he's not even my favorite OP character.
> 
> It's a 3 letter name, and ultimately very, very cool. One of those "how'd I get it", kinda names.



That's news to me. To be fair, I never would've thought your name was to do with Trafalgar if not for your avatar. But because of the avi and name combo and your history with One Piece games, I just assumed you really liked Law. 

But yeah, you can't let go of the name, not because of the OP character, but because it's a really great name and some OPfag will take it the minute you let it go.

Similar story with my name. People automatically assume I'm a Marco fan but I couldn't care less. I mean, I like him - he has one of the most awesome DF and was second-in-command to the Goddamn Whitebeard - but he's probably not even in the top 20 favorite OP characters of mine. 

When I first signed up, _Marco _was not available. I had never read One Piece, either, and I'm pretty sure Marco, the character, hadn't even been referred to by his name in the manga. The dude who actually had the name, Marco, got himself banned at some point and had less than 100 posts. Quick name change later, I was Marco.

The only other websites where I was able to get the username, Marco, are sites I signed up for to play mafia.



> Tigers, on the other hand, have been my #1 favorite animal...Spirit animal, if you're into that kind of thing...since I was 2 or 3. I got to play with three tiger cubs backstage at a circus. Y'know, before everyone thought they were horrible and inhumane.



Tigers are hella cool. I also got to play with a tiger cub backstage in a circus. That's a pretty cool coincidence, actually. I wasn't too young, though. Around 8-10.



> I changed my name to Law four hours after he flipped Kidd off in the auction house.
> 
> Eddy/Eddy-Sensei is the name of a recurring dueteragonist in my ongoing novel series.



Yeah, but Eddy and Tiger are also the Capoeira specialists in Tekken Franchise, having the exact same moves in most games.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 25, 2016)

Yeah, it's not just a coincidence, actually. I've always liked the name Eddy, and the Tekken character was the first I'd seen spelled that way.

And I have always been a fan of capoeira, but I think it's one of the styles of martial arts that is impossible to perfect in our lifetime. The character in my original fiction does incorporate capoeira into his style of fighting. 

But I didn't make that connection thanks to Tekken. I made the connection for the same reason the creators of Tekken did. Capoeira is a dance, a flowing style of movement. The word 'eddy' refers to:



> In , an *eddy* is the swirling of a and the reverse  created when the fluid flows past an obstacle. The moving fluid creates a space devoid of downstream-flowing fluid on the downstream side of the object. Fluid behind the obstacle flows into the void creating a swirl of fluid on each edge of the obstacle, followed by a short reverse flow of fluid behind the obstacle flowing upstream, toward the back of the obstacle. This phenomenon is most visible behind large emergent rocks in swift-flowing rivers.



Which describes capoeira quite nicely. Except my 'Eddy' has been alive for thousands of years. He's also blind. It's sort of a drunken master meets Daredevil meets casually immortal mixture of tropes.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 25, 2016)

Which is why he's the dueteragonist, rather than the protagonist. A protagonist who's immortal is pretty dull. He's even the tritagonist a lot of the time.


----------



## Marco (Aug 25, 2016)

Yep. River eddies swirls, which accurately describes Eddy's style of fighting. Swirling. Eddy was my favorite character to play as in Tekken, and I used to absolutely smash it with him. I had pretty much all his combos down, too. 

Dueteragonists and Tritagonist always turn out to be the best characters in most stories, too.


----------



## Marco (Aug 25, 2016)

Aries said:


> will likely do a "wrestling" story line for this place. But here was the concept of the nature one talked about that wanted to use as basis for the western and horror theme. Much easier to explain this one then other two.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Did not expect that turn of events. So Gaea, the Five Elements, 12 Creatures, 12 Operatives.


----------



## Didi (Aug 25, 2016)

RE: what sworder said

honestly would've been easier to follow is each account was just Player 1, Player 2, et cetera


----------



## Chaos (Aug 25, 2016)

It should be kept in mind that this is just a first try. We'll learn from this game and make any necessary adjustments. I think it's going pretty good for now and that the name issues will disappear in the first or second cycle. Whether we change the names afterwards is something for post-game discussion, though going back to the original idea of more neutral categories seems to be favored so far.


----------



## Chaos (Aug 25, 2016)

If someone has big issues with the names, try to envision using only the first two letters of every name for identification. There's only two accs that have the same handle going by that rule and a third letter for these two solves it.

It's a work-around and might feel silly, but trust the psychologist, it works.


----------



## Marco (Aug 25, 2016)

Listen to Chaos, Master of Science.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 25, 2016)

it's not so much the names but most of the players formality in how they're typing to blend in that's 'disorienting' imo

turns out in a game meant to obscure identities...people all look the same who woulda thought ecks dee


----------



## God (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 25, 2016)

Test SP said:


> Test


----------



## Aries (Aug 25, 2016)

when you see someone lurking in the game but they not posting

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Stelios (Aug 25, 2016)

Aries said:


> when you see someone lurking in the game but they not posting



Kiss or smash?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 25, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Kiss or smash?



Kiss then smash stelios... Rko outa nowhere! And dem legs outa nowhere


----------



## Stelios (Aug 25, 2016)

Mmmmm 

Legs


----------



## Chaos (Aug 25, 2016)

Does anyone have opinions on whether I should or shouldn't reveal player names if people die in the alt game? I'm not sure myself.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 25, 2016)

Chaos said:


> Does anyone have opinions on whether I should or shouldn't reveal player names if people die in the alt game? I'm not sure myself.



It shouldn't be done until the end of the game.


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2016)

wat said:


> It shouldn't be done until the end of the game.


Man you have a lot of patience if you want to wait until the end, haha.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 25, 2016)

Chaos said:


> Does anyone have opinions on whether I should or shouldn't reveal player names if people die in the alt game? I'm not sure myself.



 Not at all.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 25, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Man you have a lot of patience if you want to wait until the end, haha.



Not that I'm not curious, but I think it would affect gameplay too much.


----------



## Marco (Aug 25, 2016)

I don't think it matters. If the sign up last wasn't hidden, then yeah, it makes a difference because POE. But since it's hidden, might as well reveal on death.


----------



## Crugyr (Aug 25, 2016)

how did we get lynched when i was gone. everything was good


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 25, 2016)

Marco said:


> I don't think it matters. If the sign up last wasn't hidden, then yeah, it makes a difference because POE. But since it's hidden, might as well reveal on death.



Nah. Suppose you are inclined to believe that Players A, B, C, D, and E signed up. Let's say that Players A, D, and E are dead and it's now LyLo with say 7 players alive.

You might make inferences based on who you perceive to be Players B and C that you wouldn't otherwise make and adjust your play around critical stages in the game that you wouldn't have otherwise.

There's no actual reason to reveal it until the game ends, it's only to sate curiosity. That's why there's a graveyard chat, if you die you can find out whoever is whoever, imo.


----------



## Marco (Aug 25, 2016)

That's a bit much. If the host wants to hide the identities that much, then understandable. But the dupe game I plan to do in the future will be more focused on plain fun.


----------



## Aries (Aug 25, 2016)

Marco said:


> Did not expect that turn of events. So Gaea, the Five Elements, 12 Creatures, 12 Operatives.



Part 2 of World Building stage for this. Explaining the "5 Elements", 12 Creatures and 12 Operatives... But first continuing with the story... Meeting the Protagonist

_The Protagonist would be around 16 years old just to be on the safe side, New kid in town who just moved in and starting his first day of school. He plans on having a fresh start in life in this new town, he has a younger sibling that means the world to him and reason he's taking school serious this year. The Protagonist and his sibling were survivors of a "crash" that took the lives of his parents... because of how young they were, they were placed in a foster home waiting to be adopted... the protagonist would get in trouble constantly for getting into fights with the other kids trying to pick on his younger sibling. No matter the beatings he took or gave... The scolding he got... the insult's he received he had this smile on his face... A smile that triggered those who saw it... He smiled no matter how bad it got for him and his brother... almost like he had this invisible armor that made him feel invincible to all attacks... that nothing could harm him... His younger sibling admired him and looked at him as his/her hero. The Protagonist was aware of this so he kept up the image of being carefree spirit that could not be chained down by anything, One day he said... we will get out of this place he promised... Someone will come for us... He gave his brother/sister hope and didn't want to disappoint him with the truth... No one was ever going to come back for them... He planned on breaking them out himself...His plan never came to fruition when a man with glasses appeared in the foster home looking for them... He claimed to have been related to their parents who had passed away years ago... Though the younger sibling was happy they finally would be part of a family again the protagonist was skeptical of this man... he seemed "off"... very eccentric/goofy... The younger brother/sister was to young to know much of the parents but the protagonist was and he doesn't recall ever seeing him...As for as he could remember his parent's didn't have any siblings... Still he had to fake enthusiasm to get out of there... They were in a family once again... They moved into this town to start anew... Though he didn't want to he was forced to register to a school. "School" wasn't for him even in the foster home, he would ditch home studies and goof off... a carefree spirit... a class clown who was more into what was going on in his head the the world around him. Though school wasn't for him he wanted his sibling to not be like him... he/she had a bright future... 

He agreed to entering this school and taking it serious to set a example for him/her... He was told by his foster father since it was his first day he had to wow the teacher... maybe by giving them a batch of apples which showed they were serious of his education. He brought a basket and assigned his foster son to pick out the apples... choose the most beautiful ones he said ... It took him a hour but he filled up the basket... His foster father told him he had to head somewhere real quick as he might be late... Before he could ask him to give him a ride to his school he was gone... He got a message on his phone from him "don't be late to 1st day of school~" He panicked and ran as fast as he could with the basket filled with apples... During his run the apple of eden landing in his basket without him noticing... He got to school late and apologized for being late only to see his foster father who revealed he would be his teacher. Wow isn't that cool he said? your in my class! is that basket for me? Next time be on time he said. The Protagonist yelled at him for making him be late in the first place before sitting in the back with the basket... The Operative had followed him to his school and began to watch him closely waiting for a chance to take the apple from him. During Break he went on by himself on top of one of the school buildings and began eating the apples... He grabbed the apple of eden and wondered where did this golden apple appeared from... Bell rang before he could eat it and decided to wait till school was over... As school ended he was walking home with the golden apple at hand still pondering how it got in his basket... He decided to take a short cut to his home going in a dark alley where something was waiting for him... A fearsome creature with malice in its eyes rushed him only for it to be kicked by one of the operatives... a young girl who told him to run... He began to run but stopped as his conscious began to feel guilt over leaving a girl to die... what kind of role model would he be if he did that... run away from all comers... He came back yelling at the creature... The girl thought he was idiot for coming back... she had him under control... the distraction caused the creature to deal a lethal attack on her.. He grabbed a rock and threw it to it's eye and it screamed in pain. He ran back to her, as the beast began to attack it got pepper sprayed in the eyes giving the protagonist time to grab him and run to a abandoned building...

He began to call his foster father for help but their was no connection... Guess we are stuck here for a while... he said before the girl awoke scolding him for not leaving when he had the chance... He smiled and replied your welcome lady... before asking what that was... It's not human she said which he retorted I'm aware of that, tell me something I don't know...  She responded it's not after him but what he possesses... that golden apple... apple of eden contains great power... they stole it... They can not have it under any circumstances... the destruction they could do with that apple... The creature though blinded could still use it's great smell to find them... She told him him knowing of her existence mean's she is doing a bad job of her assignment as it is... her being injured is just icing in the cake to the scolding she will receive from the guardians... He smiled and said she won't have to worry he's going to kick that beasts ass and send it back to hell... She looked at him with a look of disbelief... she couldn't tell if he was bluffing to not worry her like some kind of hero or if he was dumb enough to think he could win against it...Before she could say anything it bursted through the building... You don't seem like your the reasonable type... he told the beast... I've read enough comics to know even if I gave you this I doubt you would let us go free... I doubt a mindless beast could comprehend what I'm saying... If you want this then I hope you choke on my bones to get it back... The Beast rushed the Protagonist as he took a bite out of the apple... The apple tasted awful... the apple turned dark... and a burst of flames engulfed the beast... Amazing he said...as fire surrounded him... the flames started to get bigger and bigger... he was losing control of it... The Creature got up and The Protagonist was able to get his composure from the intensity of the heat around him. He redirected the flames to his fist throwing a punch. a burst of flames hit the creature destroying half the building in the process... He went back to the girl with a smile...see... Told you I would win before collapsing... She smiled and found him to be a interesting human... Meanwhile lurking in the shadows 4 creatures talk about their comrades defeat... and the return of the 4th element... The apple maybe useless now but they can still use it's power... they just have to capture the one who ate the apple of eden..._

This is where our first story arc takes place... now that the past and protagonist have been explained can explain just the characters. the 12 operatives, 12 creatures etc...


----------



## Catamount (Aug 26, 2016)

hey pple
I am back down on earth and ready to fill in or play
sorry for being a big late, my cat smashed his claw but nothing serious, fixed already and ok
thanks to everyone who wated <3 I really missed y'all ~

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## Stelios (Aug 26, 2016)

Aries said:


> Kiss then smash stelios... Rko outa nowhere! And dem legs outa nowhere


----------



## Aries (Aug 26, 2016)

@Stelios join the wwe game man. We are going to have a nice roster selection. Guys like Goldberg, Sting, Hogan, Flair will be in it. Women like torrie wilson, stacy, lita, Trish, Victoria, Melina, Mickie James will be in the game aswell


----------



## Stelios (Aug 26, 2016)

Aries said:


> @Stelios join the wwe game man. We are going to have a nice roster selection. Guys like Goldberg, Sting, Hogan, Flair will be in it. Women like torrie wilson, stacy, lita, Trish, Victoria, Melina, Mickie James will be in the game aswell


----------



## Aries (Aug 26, 2016)

Just throwing this out there


----------



## Stelios (Aug 26, 2016)

I lost the aftermath of Favorites end due to holidays. I was right about WPK in the end eh?
Also I won

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 26, 2016)

Why so bitter Jeroen? When you started unveiling your whole angel interpretation from the write ups  ("if that's the case i feel sorry for you because you got fucked up from Magicarp") I was like holy shit he got me I'm fucked. Somehow I was able to convince you that you falsely accused me. Somebody else helped my case. I think it was wat


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 26, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Why so bitter Jeroen? When you started unveiling your whole angel interpretation from the write ups  ("if that's the case i feel sorry for you because you got fucked up from Magicarp") I was like holy shit he got me I'm fucked. Somehow I was able to convince you that you falsely accused me. Somebody else helped my case. I think it was wat



I'm not bitter though.

Just sad that I never got to lynch you or kill Reekee. :/


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 26, 2016)

Tfw you think the thread has a lot of new posts but its just one big CR post.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 26, 2016)

Once the third part is posted then the first 2 parts if read make much more sense/gives out a interesting story considering based it off this community.


----------



## Aries (Aug 26, 2016)

*Wrestling Forum Players*: 
1: Reaper
2: Showtime
3: Arya stark
4: Sober X
5: Doddsy
6: Poyser
7: Sweenz
8: Willow
9: FITZ
10: Chr1sto
11: Rugrat
12: NotGuilty
13: The Mcmansions Tramp
14:
15:

*Naruto Forum Players*:
1: Crugyr
2: Palm Siberia
3: Legend
4: Chaos
5: Marco
6: Superman
7: WolfPrinceKiba
8: Hero
9: Remchu
10: Hack Snyder
11: Savage
12: SoulTaker
13: Stelios
14:
15:

once again we are tied. who will reach the halfway mark first. once we got those 15 slots filled we can reveal more info on the game


----------



## Hero (Aug 26, 2016)

W


Aries said:


> Part 2 of World Building stage for this. Explaining the "5 Elements", 12 Creatures and 12 Operatives... But first continuing with the story... Meeting the Protagonist
> 
> _The Protagonist would be around 16 years old just to be on the safe side, New kid in town who just moved in and starting his first day of school. He plans on having a fresh start in life in this new town, he has a younger sibling that means the world to him and reason he's taking school serious this year. The Protagonist and his sibling were survivors of a "crash" that took the lives of his parents... because of how young they were, they were placed in a foster home waiting to be adopted... the protagonist would get in trouble constantly for getting into fights with the other kids trying to pick on his younger sibling. No matter the beatings he took or gave... The scolding he got... the insult's he received he had this smile on his face... A smile that triggered those who saw it... He smiled no matter how bad it got for him and his brother... almost like he had this invisible armor that made him feel invincible to all attacks... that nothing could harm him... His younger sibling admired him and looked at him as his/her hero. The Protagonist was aware of this so he kept up the image of being carefree spirit that could not be chained down by anything, One day he said... we will get out of this place he promised... Someone will come for us... He gave his brother/sister hope and didn't want to disappoint him with the truth... No one was ever going to come back for them... He planned on breaking them out himself...His plan never came to fruition when a man with glasses appeared in the foster home looking for them... He claimed to have been related to their parents who had passed away years ago... Though the younger sibling was happy they finally would be part of a family again the protagonist was skeptical of this man... he seemed "off"... very eccentric/goofy... The younger brother/sister was to young to know much of the parents but the protagonist was and he doesn't recall ever seeing him...As for as he could remember his parent's didn't have any siblings... Still he had to fake enthusiasm to get out of there... They were in a family once again... They moved into this town to start anew... Though he didn't want to he was forced to register to a school. "School" wasn't for him even in the foster home, he would ditch home studies and goof off... a carefree spirit... a class clown who was more into what was going on in his head the the world around him. Though school wasn't for him he wanted his sibling to not be like him... he/she had a bright future...
> 
> ...


What font is that


----------



## Aries (Aug 26, 2016)

Hero said:


> W
> 
> What font is that



*Courier New my go to font for write ups*


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 26, 2016)

Hero said:


> W
> 
> What font is that



Typewriter front. He connected his to the Internet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aries (Aug 26, 2016)

Catamount im adding you to the wwe game why? Because wf already has 15 players and dont want us to look like we are slacking. Need every nf player can get also helps in giving us the chance to explain the mechanics


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 26, 2016)

Aries said:


> Catamount im adding you to the wwe game why? Because wf already has 15 players and dont want us to look like we are slacking. Need every nf player can get also helps in giving us the chance to explain the mechanics



Add me as #15 then, I am doing this as a public gesture. No need to thank me.

On another note, activity sucks this week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marco (Aug 26, 2016)

Never fear, Alwaysmind is here.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 26, 2016)

Send in the roles CR dude.:WOW


----------



## Catamount (Aug 26, 2016)

Aries said:


> Catamount im adding you to the wwe game why? Because wf already has 15 players and dont want us to look like we are slacking. Need every nf player can get also helps in giving us the chance to explain the mechanics


plz never do smth like that again Aries
i have never flaked a game in my whole gaming life and i don't want that record to start


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 26, 2016)

What's flaked?


----------



## Aries (Aug 27, 2016)

Catamount said:


> plz never do smth like that again Aries
> i have never flaked a game in my whole gaming life and i don't want that record to start



Then it will begin, for the good of nf community

@Alwaysmind in mafia terms inactifag his way to a modkill

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Catamount (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Aries (Aug 27, 2016)

Say what you will about me or my games but i repay those who do whats good for buisness. You have been chosen to represent your community, represent it in a game with new players. Your bravery will be rewarded by ole cr if you can do... Whats best for buisness. Those 15 players did and I will reward them all handsomely when its all said and done


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 27, 2016)

Aries said:


> Say what you will about me or my games bur i repay those who do whats good for buisness. You have been chosen to represent your community, represent it in a game with new players. Your bravery will be rewarded by ole cr if you can do... Whats best for buisness. Those 15 players did and I will reward them all handsomely when its all said and done



Great news!
Make all checks payable to Alwaysmind. 50$ for the game. But i Will accepte the higher figure you seen to be refering to. Tops are also encouragés. I will send you my adress when the game end. I only accept Canadian, no pesos or american.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 27, 2016)

Some people say the check is gonna be yuge. The people playing are saying amazing things. Amazing things that they have found. Incredible things. Believe me alwaysmind i have seen this. Just unbelievable. Unbelievable evidence. Ill do this, Im the only host who can do this, and ill get it done for team NF to win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Aug 27, 2016)

Aries said:


> Say what you will about me or my games but i repay those who do whats good for buisness. You have been chosen to represent your community, represent it in a game with new players. Your bravery will be rewarded by ole cr if you can do... Whats best for buisness. Those 15 players did and I will reward them all handsomely when its all said and done


that's not about you personally it's about ''i would not normally invite you but i just need a certain number of players so as the best out of the worst you should join'' thing for the second time

i am still going to play your games but the ones i choose myself.


----------



## Aries (Aug 27, 2016)

Catamount said:


> that's not about you personally it's about ''i would not normally invite you but i just need a certain number of players so as the best out of the worst you should join'' thing for the second time
> 
> i am still going to play your games but the ones i choose myself.



This game is not about me though, it never was. Im sure their are some players who would join because im the co host and i appreciate that but i believe they joined this particular game because they know its gonna be special and their not wrong. Inter-league/cross forum game. That alone honestly should sell the game.

I wouldnt insert anyone to my games unless i felt the game would live up to the games hype and Im selling this game like a canonball hit me. Im asking you and others to help out, join the game, be part of this special cross forum game. Im in both forums doing everything I can do so both games are up and running. The other side are willing to co operate with us for this game because they feel this game is going to be special. Join the game, represent nf, give them a reason to want to come here to play our games. It doesnt matter rather you play great, good, meh, bad or newbie just to participate in this community thing


----------



## Marco (Aug 27, 2016)

Mount and Blade: Warband is amazing. Been having so much fun. This is called a sandbox. 

I have a band of about 100 men now. I swore my sword to this King guy and helped him out in his war, and now I'm gonna marry some lord's daughter and get my own fief. Current goals: become a proper lord and get some vassals, then carve my own kingdom. I'm gonna Griffith this shit.


----------



## Marco (Aug 27, 2016)

And I recruited this imba engineer and now I'm gonna have some proper siege weaponry. 

Motherfucking lost half my men in my last siege cause of those goddamn archers.


----------



## Marco (Aug 27, 2016)

Found an epic way to earn money, too. Travel to cities holding tourneys, bet on yourself, win.

Like, I bet 100 gold on me winning the tourney. Odds were 18 to 1. Each round I won, my odds changed and by the final round I'd bet 500 gold. I got about 3000 gold when I won the tourney. Gittin good.


----------



## Marco (Aug 27, 2016)

I can probably easily squeeze 60 hours or so out of this campaign. And this is just the native. Then I have 3 imba upgraded expansion packs to play. And then the countless mods. Found a sexy asoiaf mod, too. 


All this for just $6.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2016)

Griffith Marco.


----------



## Catamount (Aug 27, 2016)

Falafel


----------



## Stelios (Aug 27, 2016)

Brock Lesnar is back in ufc more juiced than ever


----------



## Marco (Aug 27, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Griffith Marco.


I'm gonna Griffith this shit, but please dont call me Faggith.


----------



## Marco (Aug 27, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Brock Lesnar is back in ufc more juiced than ever


Aw yeah, his first fight back was pretty good. 

But did you watch 202? Diaz vs McGregor.


----------



## Aries (Aug 27, 2016)

Right in the feels


Great anime


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Falafel



Dog



Marco said:


> I'm gonna Griffith this shit, but please dont call me Faggith.



I wasn't going to, but now that you've said it...
How could I resist, Faggith.


----------



## Catamount (Aug 27, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Dog


UNDERdog


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2016)

Catamount said:


> UNDERdog



Catdog


----------



## Stelios (Aug 27, 2016)

Marco said:


> Aw yeah, his first fight back was pretty good.
> 
> But did you watch 202? Diaz vs McGregor.



that was quite a match. I'm divided with the decision. I think overall game presence McGregor
was better but this is personal preference and  still a very close call.


----------



## Catamount (Aug 27, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Catdog


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2016)

Be careful you don't break in 2.


----------



## Catamount (Aug 27, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Be careful you don't break in 2.


the world can't take all that awesomness


----------



## Marco (Aug 27, 2016)

Waffles, control your urges.



Stelios said:


> that was quite a match. I'm divided with the decision. I think overall game presence McGregor
> was better but this is personal preference and  still a very close call.



Yeah, shit was hella close. IIRC, the final decision was 49-48. That's pretty intense. Can't wait for the third and final bout between these two. But we'll possibly have to wait a year, at least, for that.


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2016)

The hell is up with liqty?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2016)

Catamount said:


> the world can't take all that awesomness



But that's a good thing!



Marco said:


> Waffles, control your urges.



I've never been one to bother to control those. 

So make me. 



God said:


> The hell is up with liqty?



What is a liqty...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 27, 2016)

Catamount said:


> the world can't take all that awesomness


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What is a liqty...



Lick Deez nuts


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2016)

I wonder if that cat is related to the panther.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 27, 2016)

So liqty means lick thiz yo?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2016)

God said:


> Lick Deez nuts



Are you saying they finally decided to drop ?
Congrats man.
You've finally joined manhood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Are you saying they finally decided to drop ?
> Congrats man.
> You've finally joined manhood.



If by "finally," you mean "years ago," then yes


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2016)

God said:


> If by "finally," you mean "years ago," then yes



No, I meant "finally" as in this week/month.


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> No, I meant "finally" as in this week/month.



Dis HAG


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2016)

God said:


> Dis HAG



I am best hag.


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I am best hag.



No that's dienda


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2016)

God said:


> No that's dienda



Pfffffffffffffffffffft.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2016)

> Zarcrath: i created a role that was able to restart the game as a 1shot



All the missed opportunities...


----------



## Stelios (Aug 27, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> All the missed opportunities...



end game execution. I'd be so pissed.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2016)

Stelios said:


> end game execution. I'd be so pissed.



Quality usage I'd say.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2016)

Marco said:


> Mount and Blade: Warband is amazing. Been having so much fun. This is called a sandbox.
> 
> I have a band of about 100 men now. I swore my sword to this King guy and helped him out in his war, and now I'm gonna marry some lord's daughter and get my own fief. Current goals: become a proper lord and get some vassals, then carve my own kingdom. I'm gonna Griffith this shit.



 After a quick search that game sounds pretty interesting.



Marco said:


> I'm gonna Griffith this shit, but please dont call me Faggith.



......you are asking the impossible.


----------



## Crugyr (Aug 27, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Catdog


Catwoman


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 27, 2016)

Food for thought:

NF shuts down or dies for whatever reason, you still want to play mafia, where would we (as a community) want to attempt to migrate to?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2016)

wat said:


> Food for thought:
> 
> NF shuts down or dies for whatever reason, you still want to play mafia, where would we (as a community) want to attempt to migrate to?



I go where the people go.

For some reason that made me think Mozes....


----------



## Stelios (Aug 27, 2016)

[QUOTE="wat said:


> Food for thought:
> 
> NF shuts down or dies for whatever reason, you still want to play mafia, where would we (as a community) want to attempt to migrate to?




I offered to recreate whatever forum people want to , to do this when nf started to go offline every 10 minutes.
Probably no where. But I'd like to know the alternatives.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 27, 2016)

Mount and Blade: Warband

@Marco 

$6 from where?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 27, 2016)

wat said:


> Food for thought:
> 
> NF shuts down or dies for whatever reason, you still want to play mafia, where would we (as a community) want to attempt to migrate to?



Either Mafia Universe to meld into their ranks, or literally take over The Millennium Forums. 

They have a mafia section there and no one ever plays.

MU, on the other hand, would be the better option for longevity and long-term health. But not as lulzy and trolly as TMF, which as a lot of people already know is another anime forum...but nothing to do with Naruto.

But it won't happen for a long time, if it does at all.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 27, 2016)

Law said:


> Either Mafia Universe to meld into their ranks, or literally take over The Millennium Forums.
> 
> They have a mafia section there and no one ever plays.
> 
> ...



is that last line referring to NF going down?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Aug 27, 2016)

Unfamiliar forum and some random pple... Nah, too old for this


----------



## Tiger (Aug 27, 2016)

Mhm. There are enough people who care too much about the place to let it die any time soon.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Aug 27, 2016)

@wat
But wtf wad did u fight with staff or pple if u r asking smth like that


----------



## Tiger (Aug 27, 2016)

He's just a nihilist.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2016)

Law said:


> Mhm. There are enough people who care too much about the place to let it die any time soon.







Catamount said:


> @wat
> But wtf wad did u fight with staff or pple if u r asking smth like that



That's like asking if he breaths....

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 27, 2016)

Bork laser does not give a shit about people. Curious what bone jones thinks
Also throwing this out there for nostalgia reasons

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Aug 27, 2016)

Oh come on it's just a play. Nobody seriously believes it. @falafel


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 27, 2016)

Law said:


> Mhm. There are enough people who care too much about the place to let it die any time soon.



Yeah but, none of that matters if Big Daddy Tazmo suddenly decides "not worth" and pulls the plug. 



Catamount said:


> @wat
> But wtf wad did u fight with staff or pple if u r asking smth like that



I'm always fighting people. It's my raison d'etre.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 27, 2016)

Tazmo makes money from this site for doing nothing at all. 

If he starts losing money, you're right. But that won't happen any time soon.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Aug 27, 2016)

Eh.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 27, 2016)

Even with less traffic, it's still a cash cow he doesn't even have to milk. Just checks his bank account every now and then.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 27, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Oh come on it's just a play. Nobody seriously believes it. @falafel



wait was this in reference to me

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Oh come on it's just a play. Nobody seriously believes it. @falafel



Is that question even relevant though ?
Pretty sure my response is still accurate in both scenarios.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 27, 2016)

Law said:


> Mount and Blade: Warband
> 
> @Marco
> 
> $6 from where?


Steam midweek sale. I think it's still on. Just bought it yesterday.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Aug 27, 2016)

Idk imma sleep and snore and not give a crawling fuck about anything
Good night to all the pple last in line in this thread kissu huggu hurru

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Chaos (Aug 27, 2016)

Tfw six people are about to be modkilled for failing to reach two posts in a 24 hour phase.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 27, 2016)

Night kitten!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 27, 2016)

Chaos said:


> Tfw six people are about to be modkilled for failing to reach two posts in a 24 hour phase.



maybe it wouldnt be a bad idea to release those names after all


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 27, 2016)

Someone give me some advice on beig better as scum. Whatever it is that I'm doing is not working.

Savage suggested that I make my town meta more scummy, but I didn't like the suggestion much. I love my town meta.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 27, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Someone give me some advice on beig better as scum. Whatever it is that I'm doing is not working.
> 
> Savage suggested that I make my town meta more scummy, but I didn't like the suggestion much. I love my town meta.



imo my criticism of you in zootopia is valid



wat said:


> *thoughts:*
> 
> i dont know the flavor rip sue me i havent watched this yet
> 
> ...



you seem to have this tendency to 'put town down' when you're mafia, its like...an air of not wanting them to actually succeed, you need to come off more optimistic/positive-minded about town when you're scum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 27, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Someone give me some advice on beig better as scum. Whatever it is that I'm doing is not working.
> 
> Savage suggested that I make my town meta more scummy, but I didn't like the suggestion much. I love my town meta.



I got you as scum at least 3 times I think. It was because of your wording. It seemed fabricated and too carefully pened. Imo you should try to be more loose when interacting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 27, 2016)

Well I don't do it on purpose like you are implying in that post, but I'll take the criticism. Not the first time I get lynched for being an ass, I think.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Chaos (Aug 27, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Someone give me some advice on beig better as scum. Whatever it is that I'm doing is not working.
> 
> Savage suggested that I make my town meta more scummy, but I didn't like the suggestion much. I love my town meta.



Go look at your posts in town games. Then go look at your posts in scum games.
Put some time in checking the two out in competition and spot the differences.
Remove the differences from your scum meta.

Of course this is overly simplistic but imo it's the best way. It doesn't compromise your town meta while optimizing your scum meta.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 27, 2016)

Stelios said:


> I got you as scum at least 3 times I think. It was because of your wording. It seemed fabricated and too carefully pened. Imo you should try to be more loose when interacting.



You also got me as scum another 5 games where I was town. You always seem to think I'm scum.

Your point is valid though, I noticed that myself. And I tried to do that in Zootopia. But it didn't click. I guess I went TOO loose.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 27, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Well I don't do it on purpose like you are implying in that post, but I'll take the criticism. Not the first time I get lynched for being an ass, I think.



Yeah, it might not be on purpose but do consider that you want to seem helpful as town. When you come in and are like:



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Also mfw I come here, think I have a shitload of posts to read, and then realize it's 99% fluff.
> 
> Never change NF.





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I agree. But I also have a hard time thinking of Marco not fluffing when everybody else is fluffing too.





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Alwaysmind seems to be the only person playing this game seriously right now.
> 
> I don't know what to think of that.



It seems really defeatist, and not an attitude any townie would get away with.

Also, I couldn't identify it at the time, but this post



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> *Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 5, Guests: 1)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is kind of a scumslip in retrospect, because it basically implied that you could have very well had knowledge that I was town, and with me proving myself to be town so early that reflected poorly on you down the line (well not this post specifically but a culmination of everything up until then).


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 27, 2016)

In MM5 I got lynched while trying to convince people that their d1 indie azn lynch was a fluke (it kind of was, but I didnt need to say that).

In a vanillafia I played I got lyched while trying to convince people Remchu was a bad player (he is pretty often, but he is also good at reading so yeah).

I guess that's the point waddo is making.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 27, 2016)

good at reading me*

Damn NF not leting me edit posts on phone

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 27, 2016)

@Chaos 

Good idea but Im lazy lol

Well will try some time.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Chaos (Aug 27, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Chaos
> 
> Good idea but Im lazy lol
> 
> Well will try some time.



 yea it's not a quick fix

tbh nowadays I'm far too lazy to do this as well but I used to when I was more serious about the game


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 27, 2016)

Chaos said:


> yea it's not a quick fix
> 
> tbh nowadays I'm far too lazy to do this as well but I used to when I was more serious about the game



u were too busy mastering science np

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 27, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> good at reading me*
> 
> Damn NF not leting me edit posts on phone




Turn phone to landscape and you ll see the buttons.
I m pretty sure out of those 5 times 2 at least I was scum and that was intentional

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 27, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Turn phone to landscape and you ll see the buttons.
> I m pretty sure out of those 5 times 2 at least I was scum and that was intentional


You can also press an invisible button a bit to the right of the timestamp that will bring up a menu which has the edit button.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Stelios (Aug 27, 2016)

Mm in safari , it only gives controls and report button and controls is non responsive. Good tip thought never would have seen that button otherwise


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 27, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Mm in safari , it only gives controls and report button and controls is non responsive. Good tip thought never would have seen that button otherwise


I only found out about it due to being so frustrated at the inability to edit that I pressed everywhere around the bottom of one of my posts.


----------



## Aries (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 27, 2016)

Holy shit I didnt know that.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 27, 2016)

Invisible button?


----------



## Tiger (Aug 27, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> Invisible button?



Yup, WPK is right. I hit that invisible button quite often. I post more on my phone these days than my PC.


----------



## Magic (Aug 27, 2016)

Finally some good scifi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 28, 2016)

asdf

wp @Reznor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 28, 2016)

wat said:


> asdf
> 
> wp @Reznor



I still wonder what your case against me was. 

>.>


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 28, 2016)

And you shall remain curious.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 28, 2016)

wat said:


> And you shall remain curious.



I figured you'd say that.


----------



## Reznor (Aug 28, 2016)

@wat Thanks.


----------



## Aries (Aug 28, 2016)

Going to reveal some of the mechanics for the wwe game when return. Feel real good of the game


----------



## Didi (Aug 28, 2016)

I feel like since I am the GOAT fucking top tier player of all time NP yupyupyup  TM WHADDUP OOHYEAH ® I kinda need to join

but I'm also starting to get kinda burned out again and feel like I need to take a break


----------



## Aries (Aug 28, 2016)

The game wont start till mid to late september if interested in joining. Alot of the guys over there seem to be generic/vanilla type of players.


----------



## Aries (Aug 28, 2016)

Going to thank @Superman for giving me the idea to incoporate this mechanic ala mortal kombat game. @Reznor and @Dragon D. Luffy you guys will feel right at home.
_
Here's how "main event match"/lynches are going to work. Two guys will be voted in for a lynch. Lets say they are cena and reigns for this example. Both John Cena and Roman Reigns will have a health Bar. 15 or 10 HP for each. let's just use 15 for the example

John Cena: 15/15

Roman Reigns: 15/15

Each player has 4 abilities at their disposal. Striking(punches,kicks,clothelines,drop kicks etc), Grapples(submissions,slams) and Reversal as well as Specials which do double damage or stun the player from performing action if it connects. Here's how it's going to work. Both players will pm me one of the 3 actions. (strike, grapple or reversal.) Grapple beats a strike but lose to reversals. Strike is good against a reversal but weak against grapple. While reversal is strong against grapples but loses to a striker. Think of it as rock paper scissors. Each round a player will lose 1 HP, if a Special is used then they lose 2HP over one but theirs a delay in reusing it. if its a draw you both lose 1 HP. If a player successfully gets 3-0 ala building momentum they can use a 5th ability known as a Finisher which does 4HP damage over 2. the game will go till a player hits 0HP and can no longer kick out.

Pm the mods reversal, strike, or grapple. If you want to do extra damage then pm Special: Insert either Reversal, strike or strike. etc.

A unique way to make lynches. almost like a wrestling match have the 2 guys up for a lynch fight for survival.
_


----------



## Didi (Aug 28, 2016)

Aries said:


> The game wont start till mid to late september if interested in joining. Alot of the guys over there seem to be generic/vanilla type of players.





hmm

I'll think about it


----------



## Reznor (Aug 28, 2016)

A good flavor for that might be pokemon or something with a more complex RPS, because then you might have to set up a lynch in such a way that someone that can actually beat the guy you want to kill is the second lynch. Pokemon is being done twice already, so another way to do that kind of thing would be better.


----------



## Aries (Aug 28, 2016)

I believe this RPS mechanic in this wwe theme setting is actually right at home if played one of those wwe video games, this mechanic is a test run to see if its do able mechanic for a game. If it succeeds ill likely use a flashier theme to take full advantage of the RPS mechanic like Kingdom Hearts make it more deep. 

Your match with luffy in heromaker gives me hope it has potiential. Dont want to tinker to much yet on it. The game will take place over there since they need help atm with games and players, if we help them out i believe they will be willing to come here and help us out in terms of signin up for games.


----------



## Aries (Aug 28, 2016)

They have 24 players signed up and we have 16. So 40 player game we are looking at, for old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) their going to feel right at home since back then here 40 players used to happen frequently. Very excited for the game.

Roles will have abilities that effect the RPS mechanic so if they want to edge the favor in lynching a player instead of leaving it up to chance they can for example will use john cena as a role example


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 28, 2016)

Funny thing, I'm already playing a game that's really similar to the MK game. Problem is, the game is huge and I don't know how long it will take for me to die.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 28, 2016)

It's a pretty interesting setup actully. It's like Supes's game, but most roles are generic. The catch, however, is that the "kombats" are decided by dice, and generics roll a d8, while power roles roll a d4 or a d6 depending on the role.

Interesting way of making a generic game where the VTs feel powerful.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 28, 2016)

*John Cena*​
_*[THE FACE THAT RUNS THE PLACE]-*_John Cena each odd nightphase can investigate a player and find out their alignment and each even nightphase can role-block at player
*
[**RISE ABOVE HATE**]-*Cena is immune to having his role/abilities tampered with minus Godfather/Cultist investigation immunity and must be killed twice to be eliminated from the game

*[Make a Wish Charity]- *_John Cena grants a wish to visit a player about to be killed or lynched and protects them. must be activated first/works only once_

*[THE CHAMP IS HERE]-*John Cena can challenge the WWE Champion for his title any time in the game. If Cena wins the match he becomes Champion and gains the abilities that come with being Champion. Can only use this ability once
*
[Big Match John-Main Event Lynch Passives]-These are activated when John Cena is up for a lynch*

*[**CENA WINS LOL**]-*Any role abilities that try to influence the outcome of the match by screwing cena are redirected at his opponent instead

*[*_*Kicks out at 2*_*]-*If John Cena's HP hits zero this is activated giving him a extra 3 HP to continue the match. This only works twice

_*[**No Sell**]- *_John Cena is immune to Finisher damage used on him
*
*


----------



## Aries (Aug 29, 2016)

Going to make Randy Ortons role next. WPK and Santi if hes still lurking your going to love his role.


----------



## Crugyr (Aug 29, 2016)

RKO


----------



## Marco (Aug 29, 2016)

Can't wait for the sequel. Just look at this.


----------



## Catamount (Aug 29, 2016)

Marco turned out to be a violent man.


----------



## Marco (Aug 29, 2016)

TBF, the combat is like 10% of what makes this game. I just linked this video because we've never seen a decent 1:1 Medieval Siege in videogames. And this isn't some mission or level. This is just the sandbox. You are free to take over any of the hundreds of locations in-game. Castles, towns, cities, villages, etc, and the fortified locations will require you to go through a siege unless you starve them out.

Oh, you can also sneak in and try to do some stuff, I think. I mean, you can sneak in and free prisoners and stuff but I don't think sneaking in supplements the siege - eg: opening the gates and stuff while a small force of shock troops is hiding nearby.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 29, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Marco turned out to be a violent man.



i dont know if he's violent himself but he's always been known to have an appreciation for savage behaviors


----------



## Catamount (Aug 29, 2016)

tfw i was going to say ''i like it'' but Marco explained and turned out to be a strategical nerd


----------



## Catamount (Aug 29, 2016)

i like it


----------



## Catamount (Aug 29, 2016)

wat said:


> i dont know if he's violent himself but he's always been known to have an appreciation for savage behaviors


this kinda makes him the opposite of violent in some situations


----------



## Marco (Aug 29, 2016)

I was a very violent teenager. I was even "forced" to go through behavioral counselling when I was around 16. I would say marijuana helped a lot more than the counselling, but the counsellor was an A grade guy.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 29, 2016)

marijuana is truly one of the greatest pacifiers


----------



## Catamount (Aug 29, 2016)

The sudden moment of truth.

I thought that in first world countries every child is considered hyperactive and every teenager violent and you all have prozac for breakfast.


----------



## Marco (Aug 29, 2016)

If everyone smoked marijuana since the dawn of time, at least 80% of the wars and battles and conflicts would've been avoided. These numbers are straight out of my ass but no one who smokes marijuana is going to disagree.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 29, 2016)

Catamount said:


> The sudden moment of truth.
> 
> I thought that in first world countries every child is considered hyperactive and every teenager violent and you all have prozac for breakfast.



reminds me of the movie 'Equilibrium'

pretty great action flick


----------



## Marco (Aug 29, 2016)

Catamount said:


> The sudden moment of truth.
> 
> I thought that in first world countries every child is considered hyperactive and every teenager violent and you all have prozac for breakfast.



I was "forced" by a Judge during court proceedings, so I'd say it wasn't something I can just brush away as typical teenage behavior.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 29, 2016)

wat said:


> marijuana is truly one of the greatest pacifiers



Have you ever punched a guy while stoned?   The clarity while giving the punch is staggering.


----------



## Catamount (Aug 29, 2016)

wat said:


> reminds me of the movie 'Equilibrium'
> 
> pretty great action flick


> wat liking movies i am not liking 


Marco said:


> I was "forced" by a Judge during court proceedings, so I'd say it wasn't something I can just brush away as typical teenage behavior.


Just be honest they were annoying the fuck out of you and provoking you and you were just tired and busy and couldn't spare a word but a fist.


Stelios said:


> Have you ever punched a guy while stoned?   The clarity while giving the punch is staggering.


I thought you were a good family guy.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 29, 2016)

Catamount said:


> > wat liking movies i am not liking



uve seen it? 

for some reason anyone ive ever asked has not seen it

ok maybe 'great' was hyperbole but it was a pretty fun movie

idk im a sucker for wannabe ray bradbury-esque plots


----------



## Stelios (Aug 29, 2016)

Catamount said:


> thought you were a good family guy



Yes but in order to become old and wise you have to be young and stupid first.


----------



## Marco (Aug 29, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Just be honest they were annoying the fuck out of you and provoking you and you were just tired and busy and couldn't spare a word but a fist.



I beat the fuck out of the 15-year-old son of my town's collector (kinda like the mayor) in front of 30 other teenagers because he was giving me lip about dating my ex.


----------



## Reznor (Aug 29, 2016)

ITT Cata constantly gets new revelations about Marco.


----------



## Marco (Aug 29, 2016)

I feel bad because I had 6 inches on him and had actually been trained to fight, at least.


----------



## Catamount (Aug 29, 2016)

wat said:


> uve seen it?
> 
> for some reason anyone ive ever asked has not seen it
> 
> ...


I've seen it so hard I am gonna hit you for bringing Bradbury name in here. Nobody was dark enough, no eyes were gold enough.

Seriously it wasn't horrible, it was one of those anti-utopia movies that lack the technical background but at the same time cannot strike you with fuck-your-utopia insight. I can only admit that there is a point in life of a thinking human when they try to understand if they are paranoid themselves or the world is actually not that chaotic, and this is when all Matrix, Equilibrium, Mazerunner (which I love) come in hand.

I am surprised you say nobody have seen it. I thought world loves such movies.


----------



## Reznor (Aug 29, 2016)

Marco said:


> I beat the fuck out of the 15-year-old son of my town's collector (kinda like the mayor) in front of 30 other teenagers because he was giving me lip about dating my ex.


Next you should have seiged the town with those 30 teenagers.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Aug 29, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Yes but in order to become old and wise you have to be young and stupid first.


All the crazy shit I did tonight those will be the best memories.


Marco said:


> I beat the fuck out of the 15-year-old son of my town's collector (kinda like the mayor) in front of 30 other teenagers because he was giving me lip about dating my ex.


People looking? Not cool.


Reznor said:


> ITT Cata constantly gets new revelations about Marco.


That's not fair, I am giving equal attention to revelations about wat and Stelios.


Marco said:


> I feel bad because I had 6 inches on him and had actually been trained to fight, at least.


Trained to fight?
I am calling you Pitbull from now on.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 29, 2016)

Catamount said:
			
		

> I've seen it so hard I am gonna hit you for bringing Bradbury name in here. Nobody was dark enough, no eyes were gold enough.



thats why i said wannabe ray bradbury 



> Seriously it wasn't horrible, it was one of those anti-utopia movies that lack the technical background but at the same time cannot strike you with tuck-your-utopia insight. I can only admit that there is a point in life of a thinking human when they try to understand if they are paranoid themselves or the world is actually not that chaotic, and this is when all Matrix, Equilibrium, Mazerunner (which I love) come in hand.



well said tho


----------



## Catamount (Aug 29, 2016)

Reznor repsealed when rep does not matter already? wtf
Revelation about Reznor.


----------



## Reznor (Aug 29, 2016)

> That's not fair, I am giving equal attention to revelations about wat and Stelios.


 That's your fault then, because the Marco ones are more interesting atm


----------



## Reznor (Aug 29, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Reznor repsealed when rep does not matter already? wtf
> Revelation about Reznor.


Who'd I repseal?

Repseal also prevents post ratings too.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 29, 2016)

Catamount said:
			
		

> That's not fair, I am giving equal attention to revelations about wat and Stelios.



the relevations never end with me


----------



## Marco (Aug 29, 2016)

Reznor said:


> Next you should have seiged the town with those 30 teenagers.



You know, he lived in a gated mansion, so this wouldn't have been that bad an idea. I should've led with that and then challenged him to single combat after we cornered him in his bathroom.



Catamount said:


> People looking? Not cool.



So it would've been cool if there were no witnesses. I get it now.



> Trained to fight?
> I am calling you Pitbull from now on.



Compared to that kid, I mean. My mom's a 6th Dan in Karate and she had me signed up for Karate classes as soon as I could walk. Can't say it taught me much more about fighting than actually getting into fights, but it definitely gave me the leg up I needed over all the other violent kids in my town.


----------



## Catamount (Aug 29, 2016)

ITT Reznor acting like a proper scum planting the seed of hate and jealousy in a random conversation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reznor (Aug 29, 2016)

> You know, he lived in a gated mansion, so this wouldn't have been that bad an idea. I should've led with that and then challenged him to single combat after we cornered him in his bathroom.


 Yeah, sneak in first then open the gate for the others. Classic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marco (Aug 29, 2016)

People be making fun of my Mount&Blade fanboyism but I bet any of you that if you try it, you'll be hooked.


----------



## Catamount (Aug 29, 2016)

Reznor said:


> Who'd I repseal?
> 
> Repseal also prevents post ratings too.


smh your posts didn't have rep button just a moment ago
magic!


Marco said:


> Compared to that kid, I mean. My mom's a 6th Dan in Karate and she had me signed up for Karate classes as soon as I could walk. Can't say it taught me much more about fighting than actually getting into fights, but it definitely gave me the leg up I needed over all the other violent kids in my town.


Can I say I like your mom without you punching me please?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 29, 2016)

marco how many fights have you been in

ive been in over two dozen but tbf i was in a fight club

there was also debate between me and my friends irl because we used to argue that if you get into an argument with someone and then proceed to knock them out with a cheap shot it doesnt count because there 'exchanging of blows'

i say thats bullshit tho


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 29, 2016)

its also been like 6 or 7 years since i was in a fight


----------



## Reznor (Aug 29, 2016)

Catamount said:


> ITT Reznor acting like a proper scum planting the seed of hate and jealousy in a random conversation.


Okay, I'll back off... until night phase


----------



## Marco (Aug 29, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Can I say I like your mom without you punching me please?



Sure. Can't promise my mom won't punch you, though.



wat said:


> marco how many fights have you been in
> 
> ive been in over two dozen but tbf i was in a fight club
> 
> ...



There is no way I can get a count on that. I remember being disciplined almost every month in school. I remember this one time when we had a huge 15 v 15 brawl in school, with bricks and pens and shit, kids got stabbed and broke bones, no kidding. And we were barely 12 that time.

School was still pretty mellow compared to outside, though. Once I was threatened by a kid 3 years younger than me with actual guns. But not him. He had these two huge adult guys with him each carrying a gun. A rich politician's son. Actually related to one of our Prime Ministers. 


And I agree with your friends. A cheap shot that ends a scuffle even before it begins doesn't count as a fight. Also a mismatched brawl (2 guys against 8, for example) doesn't count as a fight, it just counts as some guys beating up other guys.


----------



## Catamount (Aug 29, 2016)

Dat manly talk about sucker punch 



Marco said:


> Sure. Can't promise my mom won't punch you, though.


makes me only liking her more


----------



## Marco (Aug 29, 2016)

My mom once knocked this guy out cause he was "sexually harassing" her. I was there. He touched her waist by accident.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 29, 2016)

i dont believe in the concept of 'cheap shots' so long as a person's back isnt turned

talk shit get hit


----------



## Marco (Aug 29, 2016)

She did apologize to the dude after I calmed her down and the guy regained consciousness.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 29, 2016)

like if you manage to walk up to me and get all up in my face and personal space or shove me or any of that dumb shit and dont expect to get clocked then i dont know what the fuck you're thinking

what do you expect

for me to posture and take my shirt off and square up and wait for a bell to ring

nah fool

if thou doth provoke thine jaw will be broke


----------



## Catamount (Aug 29, 2016)

Marco said:


> My mom once knocked this guy out cause he was "sexually harassing" her. I was there. He touched her waist by accident.


You cannot battle an instinct. She sounds like perfection.


----------



## Catamount (Aug 29, 2016)

guess who has a devil power today of 666 rep points
not me I am town


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 29, 2016)

not me i am an angel


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 29, 2016)

wait
the devil IS an angel
aw shucks


----------



## Catamount (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Marco (Aug 29, 2016)

wat said:


> like if you manage to walk up to me and get all up in my face and personal space or shove me or any of that dumb shit and dont expect to get clocked then i dont know what the fuck you're thinking
> 
> what do you expect
> 
> ...



No one's saying some people don't deserve to be clocked right in the face. But if he wasn't expecting it, it's still a cheap shot. And I wouldn't call that a "fight" is all I'm saying.


----------



## Catamount (Aug 29, 2016)

Marco said:


> No one's saying some people don't deserve to be clocked right in the face. But if he wasn't expecting it, it's still a cheap shot. And I wouldn't call that a "fight" is all I'm saying.


how is that you are not expecting a shot in the face when you say ''your girlfriend is a slut''.


----------



## Marco (Aug 29, 2016)

Catamount said:


> You cannot battle an instinct. She sounds like perfection.



Thankfully, she's mellowed out a bit in her "old age" (I mean, she's still only 45). She's become religious in the last 5-6 years, does a lot of social service, etc.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 29, 2016)

would you call it a fight if two people square up and one of them OHKOs the other
or if he just goes on the offensive and just batters him without any retaliatory blows
i got a few of those


----------



## Catamount (Aug 29, 2016)

Marco said:


> Thankfully, she's mellowed out a bit in her "old age" (I mean, she's still only 45). She's become religious in the last 5-6 years, does a lot of social service, etc.


not making the flame of my passion cooler tho


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 29, 2016)

ive also been in a couple of fights where i took like 5-6 shots but took down my opponent in 1-2 hits
got a hematoma once punching a guy wrong but it still knocked him out
some of his mates were insisting he won cuz my hand was fucked up for a week


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 29, 2016)

also not trying to sound hard or anything btw
if it helps at all once i got mouthy with a guy at a bar who turned out to be special forces
that was like the only time i remember being actually knocked out, i just remember him going from sitting with back turned to me to being in front of me standing and next thing i know im looking straight up at the ceiling in a haze and i cant find my balance to even roll over much more get up


----------



## Marco (Aug 29, 2016)

Catamount said:


> how is that you are not expecting a shot in the face when you say ''your girlfriend is a slut''.



Oh, don't worry. That was not a cheap shot. It wasn't "a" shot, either.

He got in my face about how he's better than me cause he was dating some bitch I broke up with a couple weeks back. I congratulated him on getting my scraps (I mean, I said that - I don't actually believe it). And then it escalated from there. He started grabbing collars and stuff. That kind of shit always annoys me. Just start fighting, don't grab my collar and show me your fist, fool. After that, it wasn't too long, but 3-4 of my friends had to drag me off him.


----------



## God (Aug 29, 2016)

Buncha tough guys, eh? You chaps think you're real hardboiled, eh? Why I oughta...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 29, 2016)

Catamount said:


> not making the flame of my passion cooler tho



We're not in an anime, Catabro.



wat said:


> would you call it a fight if two people square up and one of them OHKOs the other
> or if he just goes on the offensive and just batters him without any retaliatory blows
> i got a few of those


If the guys looked like they could take each other, then yeah, sure. But if some scrawny 15-year-old is acting all arrogant, starts hitting this swole 25-year-old, and the 25-year-old knocks him the fuck out? Yeah, I wouldn't really say that was a fight. Just one guy being retarded.



wat said:


> ive also been in a couple of fights where i took like 5-6 shots but took down my opponent in 1-2 hits
> got a hematoma once punching a guy wrong but it still knocked him out
> some of his mates were insisting he won cuz my hand was fucked up for a week



Honestly, I can't really say without seeing it for myself. If your opponent doesn't look like he can take you, I might still say, "Wad beat up this poor kid" instead of "WAD got into this fight with this guy". 

As for the hematoma, sure, you could say the guy won in the long run.


----------



## Catamount (Aug 29, 2016)

wat said:


> ive also been in a couple of fights where i took like 5-6 shots but took down my opponent in 1-2 hits
> got a hematoma once punching a guy wrong but it still knocked him out
> some of his mates were insisting he won cuz my hand was fucked up for a week


There was that dude who thought he was a gangsta so he got in a fight ''to protect a girls dignity'' and broke his finger or palm on the first hit. He got suspended and shit, the time passed, the hand healed and he got in another fight with the same dude and... broke his hand again the same way.
The funny thing the dude got his face more damaged each time.
They both sucked tbh 



Marco said:


> Oh, don't worry. That was not a cheap shot. It wasn't "a" shot, either.
> 
> He got in my face about how he's better than me cause he was dating some bitch I broke up with a couple weeks back. I congratulated him on getting my scraps (I mean, I said that - I don't actually believe it). And then it escalated from there. He started grabbing collars and stuff. That kind of shit always annoys me. Just start fighting, don't grab my collar and show me your fist, fool. After that, it wasn't too long, but 3-4 of my friends had to drag me off him.


I have meant that as a hypothetical situation regarding wat's words that a person opening their mouth to wide and loud should expect something in return. And you cannot call such a hit unexpected or lowsince the one provoking had clearly in his mind the result of his actions.


----------



## Marco (Aug 29, 2016)

wat said:


> also not trying to sound hard or anything btw
> if it helps at all once i got mouthy with a guy at a bar who turned out to be special forces
> that was like the only time i remember being actually knocked out, i just remember him going from sitting with back turned to me to being in front of me standing and next thing i know im looking straight up at the ceiling in a haze and i cant find my balance to even roll over much more get up



I've been knocked out a dozen times, easy. It's never a fun experience. I've also been knocked out by a girl smaller than me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 29, 2016)

Marco said:
			
		

> As for the hematoma, sure, you could say the guy won in the long run.



no fuk u he was literally unable to continue the fight i won even if took more physical damage


----------



## Catamount (Aug 29, 2016)

Marco said:


> We're not in an anime, Catabro.


Still think it's so goddamn cooler than... iunno. Stuff. Like some do sort out their lives the way you can get ''omfg do want''.


----------



## Marco (Aug 29, 2016)

Catamount said:


> I have meant that as a hypothetical situation regarding wat's words that a person opening their mouth to wide and loud should expect something in return. And you cannot call such a hit unexpected or lowsince the one provoking had clearly in his mind the result of his actions.



Nah, I got that. That's what I was saying. That the dude totally had it coming. I mean, he just wanted a fight. He just couldn't handle it.


----------



## Marco (Aug 29, 2016)

wat said:


> no fuk u he was literally unable to continue the fight i won even if took more physical damage



Yeah, but he got up with a headache and was probably fine after a good night's sleep. You fucked up your hand for an entire week.

You may have won the battle, friend, but he won the war.


----------



## Catamount (Aug 29, 2016)

Marco said:


> Nah, I got that. That's what I was saying. That the dude totally had it coming. I mean, he just wanted a fight. He just couldn't handle it.


Keeps me questioning all the time what do they have in their heads coming straight forward to someone they know for sure is going to make them kiss the ground. Unless they are drunk. Idgi.


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2016)

I really liked Equilibrium when I was a teenager @wat 

Gun-kata is the stupidest shit but at it's entertaining to watch


----------



## Marco (Aug 29, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Still think it's so goddamn cooler than... iunno. Stuff. Like some do sort out their lives the way you can get ''omfg do want''.



You can sort out problems with violence, Cata. It's just not advisable, is all.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 29, 2016)

Marco said:


> I've been knocked out a dozen times, easy. It's never a fun experience. I've also been knocked out by a girl smaller than me.



im not even close to sexist but i was always surprised and on some level pleased the few times a girl half my size has thrown a punch at me and it sets me off balance a little


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 29, 2016)

Didi said:


> I really liked Equilibrium when I was a teenager @wat
> 
> Gun-kata is the stupidest shit but at it's entertaining to watch



i look at the action scenes on youtube and i cant help but think "DIE, DIE, DIE" now

fucking reaper


----------



## Catamount (Aug 29, 2016)

Marco said:


> You can sort out problems with violence, Cata. It's just not advisable, is all.


you do focus on details Marco 
I meant the personality of hers in general I have pictured from your words. It's probably the kind that fascinates me.
Let us be done with it


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2016)

wat said:


> i look at the action scenes on youtube and i cant help but think "DIE, DIE, DIE" now
> 
> fucking reaper





Hah

I think Vayne's /dance is the gunkata shit as well iirc


----------



## Marco (Aug 29, 2016)

wat said:


> im not even close to sexist but i was always surprised and on some level pleased the few times a girl half my size has thrown a punch at me and it sets me off balance a little



Ain't nothing sexist about that. That's just science. That's why guys have more impressive records in physical activities. That's why women have to form their own "Women Leagues". Etc.


----------



## Marco (Aug 29, 2016)

I haven't seen any gun-fu come close to John Wick. That movie is pure action gold and I can't wait for the sequel.



Catamount said:


> you do focus on details Marco
> I meant the personality of hers in general I have pictured from your words. It's probably the kind that fascinates me.
> Let us be done with it



Cata likes his girls violent, I see.


----------



## Marco (Aug 29, 2016)

Marco said:


> Ain't nothing sexist about that. That's just science. That's why guys have more impressive records in physical activities. That's why women have to form their own "Women Leagues". Etc.


Also, if it's someone half your size, then it doesn't even matter if it's a girl.


----------



## Catamount (Aug 29, 2016)

Marco said:


> Ain't nothing sexist about that. That's just science. That's why guys have more impressive records in physical activities. That's why women have to form their own "Women Leagues". Etc.


Actually I believe I have seen a show about boxing and kickboxing where they measured the strength (aka weight) of a female and male punches. So the chick (I believe it was Hernandez but I may be mistaking) got a stronger hit than the male boxer (can't remember his name) being a lower weight. The funky thing is that it wasn't in percents, she literally had more kilos in her fist.
They have explained it the way female body can move and the lighter bones that allow to gain more muscles mass.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 29, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (Aug 29, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


It's not that difficult to be half of your size tho.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 29, 2016)

Catamount said:


> It's not that difficult to be half of your size tho.



I want to say something, but I'm sleepy, so I got nothing.


----------



## Catamount (Aug 29, 2016)

Never argue with me


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 29, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Never argue with me



I don't see any reason not to.


----------



## God (Aug 29, 2016)

I got this drank in my cup...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 29, 2016)

God said:


> I got this drink in my cup...



Fixed that for you.


----------



## God (Aug 29, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Fixed that for you.



That's not how it's spelled


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 29, 2016)

God said:


> That's not how it's spelled



If you say so. 

Now go play with your fish.


----------



## God (Aug 29, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> If you say so.
> 
> Now go play with your fish.



Better than playing with my HA like you


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 29, 2016)

God said:


> Better than playing with my HA like you



Is that what you think about while playing with your fish ?


----------



## God (Aug 29, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Is that what you think about while playing with your fish ?



You brought up your HA first and without provocation


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 29, 2016)

God said:


> You brought up your HA first and without provocation



Took you a while to respond. 
Guess you're done playing with your fish. 

Imma go to work.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 29, 2016)

ITT thug life.
Personally I m glad the phase of punching people and getting punched ended without getting legally charged. Some of the people I used to hang out with managed to get a police record. I m thankful I dodged that bullet. I realized how lucky I was 14 years after when to land a specific job I went throught security clearance where my past was audited extensively. It went all the way back to high school. If you are a regular Joe better not get in trouble. Laws are like spider webs. Little insects get caught , big insects just smash throught the web.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 29, 2016)

@Marco I found your future wife


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 29, 2016)

Lol thugs.


----------



## Catamount (Aug 29, 2016)

Stop loling and work like a man.


----------



## Aries (Aug 29, 2016)

*Randy Orton*​
[*The Apex Predator*] Randy Orton can win with either Town[BabyFace] or Mafia[Heels]. Orton is immune to abilities of the Authority

[*The Legend Killer*] When a Legend or Part Timer appears in the game Orton has the option to disrupt their return, beat them up and take their abilities for himself. Works only 3 times

[*The Face of the Company*] Randy Orton can turn heel and join the Authority. Randy Orton replaces Seth Rollins as its GodFather.

[*RKO*] Randy Orton can target any player in the game and hit them with a RKO eliminating them from the game. Only works once

[*My Name....is Randy Orton*] Randy Orton can select any player in the game and reveal his identity to them. The Player can not under any circumstances reveal Ortons role to anyone in the game, in exchange Orton sees their role and selects up to 2 abilities they have and use them as one-shots

[*The Viper*-*Main Event Match/Lynch* ] These can be activated if up for a lynch/match

[*RKO OUTA NOWHERE*] When a Finisher is about to be used out on Orton, Orton can activate this to reverse the finisher into a RKO. The Finisher damage hits the opponent instead. Works Twice

[*The Punt*] Randy Orton can activate The Punt a move rarely used unless needed. If Orton wins the round after he activates this he connects with the Punt to his opponent lynching them. This is a 1 hit KO if it succeeds and can only be used once

[*RKO Through Announce Table*] Randy Orton can activate this before the round commences, if Orton wins the round after this is activated Randy does -3 points of damage and stuns the opponent from being able to use abilities next phase. If orton loses the round this is activated Orton loses -4 points as the announce table botches. Can only work three times.


----------



## Aries (Aug 29, 2016)

Looks like Law's Wrestling Forum Counterpart is in the game

*Wrestling Forum Players*: 
1: Reaper
2: Showtime
3: Arya stark
4: Sober X
5: Doddsy
6: Poyser
7: Sweenz
8: Willow
9: FITZ
10: Chr1sto
11: Rugrat
12: NotGuilty
13: The Mcmansions Tramp
14: IMPULSE
15: THE GUY
16: Jerichoholic62
17: Lodi Lawless
18: Mutant God
19: A-Will
20: Boba Fett
21: Yeah1993
22: GentlePenguin
23: Nov
24: Mr.Flash
25: Reptep Adam
26: LAWLS

*Naruto Forum Players*:
1: Crugyr
2: Palm Siberia
3: Legend
4: Chaos
5: Marco
6: Superman
7: WolfPrinceKiba
8: Hero
9: Remchu
10: Hack Snyder
11: Savage
12: SoulTaker
13: Stelios
14: Claudio Swiss
15: Alwaysmind
16: All the Good names are Taken
17:
18:
19:
20:


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 29, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Stop loling and work like a man.


Lol Cat.


----------



## Catamount (Aug 29, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Lol Cat.


that sounded so sad.
despair in front of me!


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 29, 2016)

Aries said:


> Looks like Law's Wrestling Forum Counterpart is in the game
> 
> *Wrestling Forum Players*:
> 1: Reaper
> ...



I hope I'll be this guy!


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 29, 2016)

Catamount said:


> that sounded so sad.
> despair in front of me!


What is despair ?


----------



## Chaos (Aug 29, 2016)

Stelios said:


> @Marco I found your future wife



Not gonna lie this girl can RNC me anytime.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Catamount (Aug 29, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What is despair ?


Me.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Aug 29, 2016)

WHATS UP BITCHES AND WHORES

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2016)

o shit waddup


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Aug 29, 2016)

HERE COME DAT BROLY


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2016)

I think you might be scum


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Aug 29, 2016)

FUCK YOU IM NOT MAFIA


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 29, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Me.



But cats are adorable. 



BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> WHATS UP BITCHES AND WHORES



Lol.....


----------



## Chaos (Aug 29, 2016)

Dat 420 replies on the alt game though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 29, 2016)

Blaze it


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2016)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> FUCK YOU IM NOT MAFIA




Ah, classic


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 29, 2016)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> FUCK YOU IM NOT MAFIA



*[vote lynch Broly]*


----------



## Aries (Aug 29, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> I hope I'll be this guy!



Who dat?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 29, 2016)

I just wrote some of the trolliest abilities I've ever made.

I'm feeling dirty.

But also so... good.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2016)

Stelios said:


> @Marco I found your future wife



You usually have to pay for these types of activities.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 29, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I just wrote some of the trolliest abilities I've ever made.
> 
> I'm feeling dirty.
> 
> But also so... good.



CRagon D. Luffy


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 29, 2016)

wat said:


> CRagon D. Luffy



Nah, I actually try to balance my games.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2016)

If anyone is interested in Fantasy Football im doing another league this year


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 29, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Nah, I actually try to balance my games.


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2016)

Thats cold DDL


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 29, 2016)

Sorry CR, I couldn't resist. Your games are fun.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 29, 2016)

I would suggest not throwing rocks in glass houses luffy

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 29, 2016)

Fair enough. I don't think I've made a single game that was perfectly balanced until this point.

Yet.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2016)

@Law  join my league


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 29, 2016)

i returned him to his grave no worries law i just brought him out cuz of some thread in the chatterbox and thought it would be funny to make a cameo here np


----------



## Tiger (Aug 29, 2016)

I ain't upset. Just being clear and straightforward for future stuff.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 29, 2016)

We'd like to do the sock puppets thing again in the future, so we want to make sure they're not being abused. And others using it as an excuse to make their own for fun.

Not saying it's why Broly made an appearance today, lol.

I'm still in the mountains atm, how's everything going?


----------



## Aries (Aug 29, 2016)

*"The Perfect Balanced Mafia Game huh? Their is no such thing as a Balanced Mafia Game.  That may sound cliché, but it’s the truth. The average person admires a Balance game and seeks to play it. But, what’s the point of achieving perfection? There is none. Nothing. Not a single thing. I loathe Balance! If something is perfect , then there is nothing left. There is no room for imagination. No place left for a person to gain additional knowledge or abilities. Do you know what that means? For Hosts such as ourselves, Balance only brings despair. It is our job to create things more wonderful than anything before them, but never to obtain Balance. A Host must be a person who finds ecstasy while suffering from that antimony. In short, the moment that foolishness left your mouth and reached my ears, you had already lost. "~ 
*


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2016)

Hiking?


----------



## Reznor (Aug 29, 2016)

The sock puppets can't even see outside Mafia section.


----------



## God (Aug 29, 2016)

Cr is insulted


----------



## Aries (Aug 29, 2016)

It actually gave me a idea for a edit. Unfortunately im super busy atm to follow through and will likely put efforts into making a edit for wf for the lulz as ended up showing them their faith in me was not ill placed


----------



## Tiger (Aug 29, 2016)

Legend said:


> Hiking?



My dad bought a boat, so we wanted to go spend the last weekend of August on the water.

Great fun. Beautiful scenery.

Saw probably 200+ houses along the shore, and the cheapest of them would still be over a mill. Saw one in particular that had a parking pad 300ft up the mountain, then had their house built all the way down the rock to the water, equipped with an elevator to get up and down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2016)

sounds nice


----------



## Marco (Aug 29, 2016)

Dude, this game is riding me hard. So I finally became Marshall of my country. Which is basically a fancy word for the guy who commands the entire Kingdom's army. Turns out it sucks motherfucking balls. We've already taken over a third of the map (starting with 1/6th) and this dumb-as-rocks King keeps breaking peace. So now we're at war with 3 countries on our borders, King's given me fiefs on all corners of the map which I have to defend or no monies for my military, I get blamed for literally every attack within our country, these Lords have the attention span of a puppy and get distracted while on march, and they expect me to lead a military campaign.

At least this gets me closer to betraying this dumb King and taking over the country.

@Law, check i out: 

You'll see 5 titles:
_Mount & Blade_ Basically the "Beta"
_Mount & Blade: Warband _The native game
_Mount & Blade: Warband - Viking Conquest _Expansion pack which introduces new setting and lot of new features
_Mount & Blade: Warband - Napoleonic Wars_ Expansion Pack set during Napoleonic Wars, so you have guns and stuff. 
_Mount & Blade: Fire and Sword_ Guns and stuff

So, I've only been playing the Native game. And everyone keeps raving about how much better Viking Conquest is. Then there's the MODs.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 29, 2016)

Aries said:


> Who dat?



Mad Dog Vachon


----------



## Tiger (Aug 29, 2016)

I wouldn't be interested in the versions where they have guns. Viking Conquest expansion sounds good though.


----------



## Marco (Aug 29, 2016)

I haven't seen the gunplay but I don't think it'll be a problem. 

Anyway, the fire and sword thing is pretty old. 

M&B, Viking, and Napoleonic are the main ones AFAIK. 

But honestly, I'm using this more as a tutorial for when I start the ACOK mod.


----------



## Melodie (Aug 30, 2016)

>Mount and Blade.

Reminds me of @Dei. He was obsessed with it (Kinda still is).

I used to call it Mount The Blade.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 30, 2016)

Only 4 voted Magikarp so far smh...

Where is the Magikarp love....

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Only 4 voted Magikarp so far smh...
> 
> Where is the Magikarp love....



*Taps waffles on the shoulder. When he turned around he was met with water to the face*

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 30, 2016)

Marco said:


> I haven't seen the gunplay but I don't think it'll be a problem.
> 
> Anyway, the fire and sword thing is pretty old.
> 
> ...


ACOK as in A Clash of Kings?

I frequent gaming forums a lot so Mount and Blade has been in my backlog for a long time. Right now I am playing Alien : Isolation.



Mr. Waffles said:


> Only 4 voted Magikarp so far smh...
> 
> Where is the Magikarp love....


HAL is the one getting robbed


----------



## God (Aug 30, 2016)

Lickey d's


----------



## Catamount (Aug 30, 2016)

Superman said:


> *Taps waffles on the shoulder. When he turned around he was met with water to the face*


Ok Owner


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 30, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Ok Owner



well done


----------



## Savage (Aug 30, 2016)

I missed class because I tried being an overachiever and waking up too early. Time to be an underachiever and wake up in just an hour before class

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Ok Owner





wat said:


> well done



.....^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)......


----------



## Catamount (Aug 30, 2016)

Hate me tbh


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Hate me tbh



 No. You do not deserve it.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 30, 2016)

Savage said:


> I missed class because I tried being an overachiever and waking up too early. Time to be an underachiever and wake up in just an hour before class


How can you be late when you had a 5 hour head start?


----------



## Stelios (Aug 30, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> How can you be late when you had a 5 hour head start?



Motivation status: absent


----------



## Magic (Aug 30, 2016)

wtf mang  that gave me a good laugh bro


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 30, 2016)

Melodie said:


> >Mount and Blade.
> 
> Reminds me of @Dei. He was obsessed with it (Kinda still is).
> 
> I used to call it Mount The Blade.



lewd af


----------



## Magic (Aug 30, 2016)

boy irl,  girl url

lol


----------



## Tiger (Aug 30, 2016)

@Aries @Chaos 

Approximately how long do you guys think your games will go? Thinking about when would be best to start Pokemon Go.


----------



## Chaos (Aug 30, 2016)

Law said:


> @Aries @Chaos
> 
> Approximately how long do you guys think your games will go? Thinking about when would be best to start Pokemon Go.



Not sure, but probably no more then a few days.


----------



## Savage (Aug 30, 2016)

RemChu said:


> wtf mang  that gave me a good laugh bro


Glad I could help


----------



## Magic (Aug 30, 2016)

hahahah


----------



## Stelios (Aug 30, 2016)

Remchu... R u ok man?


----------



## Magic (Aug 30, 2016)

just sharing scarlet jo talking with her bestie miku


----------



## Magic (Aug 30, 2016)

Yosh


----------



## Araragi (Aug 30, 2016)

what. the. fuck.

Law and marco are both mods? how did dis happen


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 30, 2016)

the staff decided that the mafia section is a real section with a real community np


----------



## Araragi (Aug 30, 2016)

but we aren't a real section with a real community. We're a meme.


----------



## Magic (Aug 30, 2016)

We don't exist.
I am not here.
You are not here.
There is nothing, we are nothing.


----------



## Magic (Aug 30, 2016)

but mememememememememe


----------



## Savage (Aug 30, 2016)

Senjou said:


> but we aren't a real section with a real community. We're a meme.


----------



## Aries (Aug 31, 2016)

Not sure when my game is ending still waiting on characters to start part 2.


----------



## Aries (Aug 31, 2016)

Alright after much thought here is my list for the wwe game and the roles to expect in the game

*Raw*: 1: Roman Reigns
2: Cesaro
3: New Day
4: Enzo and Cass
5: Bayley
6: Sami Zayn
7: Paige

*Smackdown*:
8: John Cena
9: Dolph Ziggler
10: Daniel Bryan
11: Becky Lynch
12: American Alpha

*NXT*: 
13: Shinsuke Nakamura
14: Bobby Roode
15: Austin Aries
16: Samoa Joe

*Others*
17: The Undertaker
18: Kane
19: Sting
20: The Rock
21: Stone Cold Steve Austin
22: CM Punk
23: Cody Rhodes
24: Kurt Angle

*Bullet Club*:
25: Aj Styles
26: Finn Balor
27: Luke Gallows
28: Karl Anderson

*Indies*: 29: Dean Ambrose-WWE Champion
30: Brock Lesnar
31: Randy Orton
32: Heath Slater
33: Chris Jericho
34: The Miz
35: Nicki Bella
36: Batista
37: Bray Wyatt

*The Authority*: Triple H
38: Seth Rollins
39: Kevin Owens
40: Sheamus
41: Russev
42: Charlotte
43: Eva Marie

*Legends/Part Timers*: 0: Shane McMahon
1: Hulk Hogan
2: Diesal
3: Razor Ramon
4: NWO
5: Goldberg
6: Vader
7: Shawn Michaels
8: Bret Hart
9: Ric Flair
10: Scott Steiner
11: The Dudleys
12: Edge
13: Christian
14: Too Cool( Rikishi, Grand Mastah Sexy, Scotty 2 hotty)
15: Mick Foley
16: Booker T
17: Big Show
18: New Age Outlaws
19: The Hardy Bros
20: Rey Mysterio
21: Trish
22: Lita
23: Sable
24: Mickie James
25: Melina
26: Beth Phoenix
27: Aj Lee


----------



## Tiger (Aug 31, 2016)

Ok so I'll probably run alongside yours in alternate cycles.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 31, 2016)

I'll run my game alongside CR's then if he's planning anything, its going up tomorrow though at 12 PM EST


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 31, 2016)

i think ill host a 10 player jester game in a couple weeks if there's no vanilla games slotted around that time before i host my sins vs. virtues game in october

the setup was:

cop
doctor
generic x5

godfather
goon

jester

game ends if jester is lynched

imo its the best setup for a jester game (and obviously focused almost completely around it)

ill probably try to recruit 1-2 noobies into the community as well to play it


----------



## Catamount (Aug 31, 2016)

I have a dream.


----------



## Crugyr (Aug 31, 2016)

I think remchu is like gone mentally.

Or maybe physically 

Or maybe both

Or neither


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 31, 2016)

what makes you say that


----------



## Crugyr (Aug 31, 2016)

A hunch


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 31, 2016)

I have arrived.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 31, 2016)

i mean remchu has always been a bit off but imo he's just having fun sperging out online to get away from a boring normalfag irl life

i just dont know what prompted u saying that specifically


Mr. Waffles said:


> I have arrived.



ok Mr. Wafflegend


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 31, 2016)

wat said:


> ok Mr. Wafflegend



Really ?
That's what you go with ?
smh Manlio.

Should have gone with "Legendary waffle" if you ask me....

> Manlio


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 31, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Really ?
> That's what you go with ?
> smh Manlio.
> 
> ...



Legendary Waffle sounds like the evolved version of that shitty Luftwaffle troll who spammed  though, Jeroen

> Jeroen


----------



## Catamount (Aug 31, 2016)

Waffle-falaffle.




Also RemChu is a sweetheart.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 31, 2016)

wat said:


> Legendary Waffle sounds like the evolved version of that shitty Luftwaffle troll who spammed  though, Jeroen
> 
> > Jeroen





That is an acceptable excuse.


----------



## God (Aug 31, 2016)

What was the deal with that Luftwaffle guy anyways


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 31, 2016)

God said:


> What was the deal with that Luftwaffe guy anyways


----------



## God (Aug 31, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


>



So basically the exact same thing you shitposters do in the Mafia fc, just with a different smiley?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 31, 2016)

God said:


> So basically the exact same thing you shitposters do in the Mafia fc, just with a different smiley?



Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey I resent that!


----------



## Catamount (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## God (Aug 31, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey I resent that!



Resent Deez nuts


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 31, 2016)

God said:


> Resent Deez nuts



There is nothing to resent there, Cubey.


----------



## God (Aug 31, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> There is nothing to resent there, Cubey.



Where?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 31, 2016)

God said:


> Where?



Somewhere over the rainbow.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 31, 2016)

Just sent out all the roles finally


----------



## Stelios (Aug 31, 2016)

@Reznor where's the rezsheep man


----------



## Stelios (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Stelios (Aug 31, 2016)

wat said:


> Legendary Waffle sounds like the evolved version of that shitty Luftwaffle troll who spammed  though, Jeroen
> 
> > Jeroen



Luftwaffe was never shitty. He was a great kid faggit. Fite meh


----------



## Savage (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Jeroen (Aug 31, 2016)

Invasion of the rainbowsheep...


----------



## Stelios (Aug 31, 2016)

I have created at least 5 versions of the rainbow sheep


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 31, 2016)

Stelios said:


> I have created at least 5 versions of the rainbow sheep



You should feel bad for that.

Clearly you have a sheep obsession.




> Greek
> sheep obsession


----------



## Stelios (Aug 31, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You should feel bad for that.
> 
> Clearly you have a sheep obsession.
> 
> ...



I had a gif shop you virgin


----------



## Stelios (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Jeroen (Aug 31, 2016)

Stelios said:


> I had a gif shop you virgin



And you used that shop to justify your sheep obsession.


----------



## Catamount (Aug 31, 2016)

Stelios said:


> you virgin


savage


----------



## God (Aug 31, 2016)

Shut the hell up rofl


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 31, 2016)

Catamount said:


> savage



That's not @Savage , that's Stelios.

Blind cat is blind.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Catamount (Aug 31, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That's not @Savage , that's Stelios.
> 
> Blind cat is blind.


Show me the way to the next whiskey bar


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 31, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Show me the way to the next whiskey bar



Can't.

@God told me to shut up.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 31, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Show me the way to the next whiskey bar



That's a good song.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 31, 2016)

When I was like 15 I wrote a short prose that ended with "God, fuck you"


----------



## Catamount (Aug 31, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Can't.
> 
> @God told me to shut up.


You can only obey to me.


Stelios said:


> That's a good song.






Stelios said:


> When I was like 15 I wrote a short prose that ended with "God, fuck you"


No you didn't.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 31, 2016)

That's a challenge Catamount. I also uploaded poems on websites. I don't know if I have that prose online but the poems are there


----------



## Tiger (Aug 31, 2016)

#teenangst 

At least, for some, it ends in the teens.

@~Mystic Serenade~ I have a bad feeling about this traffic jam. I guess CR's game has a part 2 that isn't started yet, Chaos' game hasn't ended, and now Wad wants to host another small game. I will alternate with your cycles, and your game is the biggest of the four.


----------



## Catamount (Aug 31, 2016)

Stelios said:


> That's a challenge Catamount. I also uploaded poems on websites. I don't know if I have that prose online but the poems are there


Accept the challenge.
Shake off your shyness and express the agnst now. I wonder if your family saw that prose I would have joked the hell out of my partner for something like this  I assure you I can understand it.


Law said:


> and now Wad wants to host another small game


but he isn't starting it anytime soon, not today or tomorrow.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 31, 2016)

Indeed, my generic game will probably last only a week max, and start in two weeks so CR and Chaos's game will be long done, and I would imagine Mystic's if it's starting tomorrow will be in its final phases if it's not over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 31, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Accept the challenge.
> Shake off your shyness and express the agnst now. I wonder if your family saw that prose I would have joked the hell out of my partner for something like this  I assure you I can understand it.
> 
> but he isn't starting it anytime soon, not today or tomorrow.




I didn't have angry poems. 




> *Traveling Spirit
> *
> Endless green fields
> sunny colorful dreams
> ...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Catamount (Aug 31, 2016)

We need a 'sincere' rating.

The beginning got me thinking that finally someone sees the beauty of the world around and talk about it... but then you woke up


----------



## Stelios (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Catamount (Aug 31, 2016)

After all these years I am still lost when people post something personal in a not an attention whore way but are just being sincere and honest.


----------



## Chaos (Aug 31, 2016)

Catamount said:


> After all these years I am still lost when people post something personal in a not an attention whore way but are just being sincere and honest.



Fucking weirdos right


----------



## Chaos (Aug 31, 2016)

Today is a sad day.

Today is the day NF needs sarcasm tags.


----------



## Catamount (Aug 31, 2016)

I want to abuse that rating.


----------



## Catamount (Aug 31, 2016)

Inb4 waffle says I am abusing anything and everyone the way I am now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 31, 2016)

Wad's game will start after his Chatterbox game. It will alternate phases with Sins members game. After they are over, we will have Manga Mashup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Catamount (Aug 31, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Wad's game will start after his Chatterbox game



we will use CJ's ninja cards for avatars playing that game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 31, 2016)

done


----------



## Catamount (Aug 31, 2016)

wat said:


> done


----------



## Stelios (Aug 31, 2016)

Didi said:


> 13edgy15me



Yes 17 years ago. What's your excuse at 28?


----------



## Didi (Aug 31, 2016)

That makes no sense as a comeback on a multitude of levels


----------



## Hero (Aug 31, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Wad's game will start after his Chatterbox game. It will alternate phases with Sins members game. After they are over, we will have Manga Mashup.


I haven't even heard from Laix. The game is undoubtedly cancelled. 

Iconics will be here next summer though

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Aug 31, 2016)

- insert that rating -


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 31, 2016)

@Law Yea, hopefully it won't be too cluttered


----------



## Stelios (Aug 31, 2016)

Didi said:


> That makes no sense as a comeback on a multitude of levels




Tree fiddy/5


----------



## Marco (Aug 31, 2016)

All right, guys. Time to start working on the Directory. Check thread. I know I said I'd make this thread a while back, but I got distracted. I blame videogames and stuff.


----------



## Reznor (Aug 31, 2016)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 31, 2016)

@Marco @Law @Reznor 

Can I get one of you to start a day phase start pm convo for all my players?


----------



## Stelios (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Marco (Aug 31, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> @Marco @Law @Reznor
> 
> Can I get one of you to start a day phase start pm convo for all my players?


lol you can't start convos?


----------



## Reznor (Aug 31, 2016)

Too much work. I made it so Sen Members could PM 35 people at a time instead.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 31, 2016)

Wait, I thought there was no limit on number of convo participants anymore.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 31, 2016)

I can only do 10 at a time

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marco (Aug 31, 2016)

That can't be right. Was everyone who made a game since Xenforo upgrade a member of the Pimping group?


----------



## Savage (Aug 31, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> I can only do 10 at a time


----------



## Savage (Aug 31, 2016)

Sorry, but I think that's hilarious...


----------



## Savage (Aug 31, 2016)

@Stelios if you make me a sheep with my current avi as the face I will always side with you in a mafia game!

And love you forever


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 31, 2016)

Leave me alone 

MFW I put in all those names and it tells me I can't send the pm


----------



## Stelios (Aug 31, 2016)

Savage said:


> @Stelios if you make me a sheep with my current avi as the face I will always side with you in a mafia game!
> 
> And love you forever



We know you are lying about the first part and the second one is debatable. 
I will consider it only if you get your signature properly cleaned up. It's full of white dots at black theme and it's aesthetically unpleasing.


----------



## Magic (Aug 31, 2016)

Looks good, drama/romance/comedy?

Amazing


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 31, 2016)

I can do it now, thank you Reznor


----------



## Magic (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh, demolition is out o.o'
going to watch.

"Repairing the human heart is like repairing an automobile. You have to take it apart, then you can put it back together again."

I'm on a Jake Gyllenhaal movie binge....


----------



## God (Aug 31, 2016)

@Law has anyone ever compared you to jorah mormont from game of thrones?


----------



## God (Aug 31, 2016)

I meant in terms of appearance


----------



## Tiger (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm not in my 50s...so no.

I also have a shaved head.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 31, 2016)

Law said:


> I'm not in my 50s...so no.
> 
> I also have a shaved head.



How do you handle those brutal winter winds with a shaved head?
:respect


----------



## Tiger (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm Canadian. Nuff said.


----------



## Savage (Aug 31, 2016)

Stelios said:


> We know you are lying about the first part and the second one is debatable.
> I will consider it only if you get your signature properly cleaned up. It's full of white dots at black theme and it's aesthetically unpleasing.


I would do it given the circumstances. Like if I was a survivor. 

Use a white theme like me then bitch! 

How big can you make them. It could be my new sig


----------



## Tiger (Aug 31, 2016)

In high school, I was teased for looking a bit like Ben affleck. 5 or 6 years ago, a few of the girls in the BH compared me to Adam Baldwin (Jayne from Firefly).

But as I get older and older...I start to look more and more like John Goodman from The Big Lebowski. 

My exercise goals are to avoid _that_.


----------



## Savage (Aug 31, 2016)

I already got rid if my sig. I'm expecting a sheep

*places hand on upper inner thigh*


----------



## Catamount (Aug 31, 2016)

Savage said:


> *places hand on upper inner thigh*


why are you all doing this to me


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 31, 2016)

Law said:


> In high school, I was teased for looking a bit like Ben affleck. 5 or 6 years ago, a few of the girls in the BH compared me to Adam Baldwin (Jayne from Firefly).
> 
> But as I get older and older...I start to look more and more like John Goodman from The Big Lebowski.
> 
> My exercise goals are to avoid _that_.



Trying to picture that but with Asian traits.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 31, 2016)

Savage said:


> I already got rid if my sig. I'm expecting a sheep
> 
> *places hand on upper inner thigh*



That's kind of inappropriate.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 31, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Trying to picture that but with Asian traits.



...why do you think I'm Asian?

Just picture that, with a shaved head, and not as heavyset. I have, in the past, worn my facial hair EXACTLY like that. Which is where the comparison came from.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 31, 2016)

lmao

asian law

good kush


----------



## Catamount (Aug 31, 2016)

Alwaysmind where have you been
I missed ya

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 31, 2016)

Savage said:


> I already got rid if my sig. I'm expecting a sheep
> 
> *places hand on upper inner thigh*




Get me a different picture of that chick in your avatar. She's missing the upper part of the head on your avatar. I can always make you a sheep with the lobotomized head but I m not sure if this is what you are after.


----------



## Aries (Aug 31, 2016)

wrong thread


----------



## Stelios (Aug 31, 2016)

Aries said:


> wrong thread


----------



## Savage (Aug 31, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Get me a different picture of that chick in your avatar. She's missing the upper part of the head on your avatar. I can always make you a sheep with the lobotomized head but I m not sure if this is what you are after.


 



Are any of these 3 faces good enough?


----------



## Savage (Aug 31, 2016)

Catamount said:


> why are you all doing this to me


You must swim thru the ring of fire to become initiated


Alwaysmind said:


> That's kind of inappropriate.


Inappropriate, but necessary


----------



## Stelios (Aug 31, 2016)

Savage said:


> You must swim thru the ring of fire to become initiated
> 
> Inappropriate, but necessary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Aug 31, 2016)

Savage said:


> You must swim thru the ring of fire to become initiated


join date: 2010

ok savage take me into the fire and be my khaleesi


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 31, 2016)

Law said:


> ...why do you think I'm Asian?
> 
> Just picture that, with a shaved head, and not as heavyset. I have, in the past, worn my facial hair EXACTLY like that. Which is where the comparison came from.



Sorry I was refering to your future kids would look like. Unless your wife isn't Asian, in which case, sorry for that.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 31, 2016)

If our kids are Asian, I'm divorcing my wife.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 31, 2016)

Racist.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 31, 2016)

Law said:


> If our kids are Asian, I'm divorcing my wife.



That blow would be unberable. It would also mean that size never mattered.


----------



## Catamount (Aug 31, 2016)

Friendly rated and didn't answer
I see
I think I'll add someone else to the spite list


----------



## Catamount (Aug 31, 2016)

@Stelios can you resize a gif for me? Just a resize and nothing else. Wanna use it as avatar, I would even temporary replace Nel and her boobs for it.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 31, 2016)

Catamount said:


> @Stelios can you resize a gif for me? Just a resize and nothing else. Wanna use it as avatar, I would even temporary replace Nel and her boobs for it.


It's 23:05 here and I m on tablet. You should request this from art section if you want it today.  There are people doing this there.


----------



## Catamount (Aug 31, 2016)

Stelios said:


> It's 23:05 here and I m on tablet. You should request this from art section if you want it today.  There are people doing this there.


omg no not today just generally
i have posted it once but it was a dead month and nobody's request was filled
only when you are free and stuff but if no then it's a no np


----------



## Stelios (Aug 31, 2016)

Catamount said:


> omg no not today just generally
> i have posted it once but it was a dead month and nobody's request was filled
> only when you are free and stuff but if no then it's a no np



Ok send it with a message or something. A resize is like 5 secundo


----------



## Savage (Aug 31, 2016)

Catamount said:


> join date: 2010
> 
> ok savage take me into the fire and be my khaleesi


I'm not sure I like that tone! And just because you have your circlejerk with an old man and nello doesn't mean you're not new


----------



## Catamount (Aug 31, 2016)

Savage said:


> I'm not sure I like that tone


and whatcha gonna do


----------



## Savage (Aug 31, 2016)

Catamount said:


> and whatcha gonna do


----------



## Catamount (Aug 31, 2016)

Pics off on phone


----------



## Savage (Aug 31, 2016)

I fucking hate you 

Switch to lappy


----------



## Catamount (Aug 31, 2016)

No 
I'm gonna sleep.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 31, 2016)

100 more posts til we do the final Faves poll.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Savage (Aug 31, 2016)

Until you receive your true love kiss

I like hot dogs.

No I dont.

Actually, I changed my mind. I do.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 31, 2016)

Gonna need a replacement for my game.

@Stelios ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 31, 2016)

Savage said:


> Never wake up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kick your eself for this long post.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 1, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Gonna need a replacement for my game.
> 
> @Stelios ?




Sure

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Sure



Thanks broski


----------



## Catamount (Sep 1, 2016)

Ok so I am awake
Who did this
I am so excited


----------



## Savage (Sep 1, 2016)

Superman said:


> Kill your eself for this long post.


Y u no liek mi geft


Catamount said:


> Ok so I am awake
> Who did this
> I am so excited


It was I! 



Going to bed


----------



## Catamount (Sep 1, 2016)

do i have to marry you now


----------



## Savage (Sep 1, 2016)

That's my avi if you can't see it


----------



## Catamount (Sep 1, 2016)

i can see everything and that is why


----------



## Thingyman (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi guys

For those interested, the finale of the Mafia Championship Season 3 ended a bit over a week ago, and you can read the game here: 

136 communities, 10 games and almost 6 months. In the end, the townies took home the victory, and Whiskeyjack from the westeros community was crowned the ultimate champion 

*Interest in a hydra event?*

At least a dozen different communities this year expressed an interest in a so-called "hydra event", so it's finally gonna happen. If you don't know what "hydra" means, it's when two people share the same account (two heads). So the idea is that each participating community can send one or multiple hydras of two players, the advantage of which is that it's maybe easier to be active when two players are both playing on the same account, and it's also just a lot of fun 

So maybe your community would also be interested in this. If so and if you're wanting to play and have a partner, please send me a PM on this site within the next couple of weeks.  I'll check back then and give you more information. Alternatively, you don't need to, but if you want, you can also go ahead and directly sign up in this thread, which also has a bit more info:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chaos (Sep 1, 2016)

Next time I host a game I'm banning gambler's fallacy and modkilling people for it.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 1, 2016)

@Mr. Waffles What r u doing on Canada? Your are scaring the locals man


----------



## Didi (Sep 1, 2016)

Chaos said:


> Next time I host a game I'm banning gambler's fallacy and modkilling people for it.




people who don't understand gambler's fallacy are hella cancer

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chaos (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm not getting into this again with you.

I understand cumulative statistics, they simply have zero bearing at all on any individual game.

I mean I understand you just use it to stir the pot on d1, but some people actually start believing it if you shout it long enough.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2016)

Talk about this once the game is over.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2016)

Savage said:


> Y u no liek mi geft



Savage....I am sorry I said that to you. You are a beautiful soul...

But do that again and....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 1, 2016)

WOAH WOAH WOAH

thats taking things too far

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 1, 2016)

@Law @Marco 

I wanna discuss something

We have a posting requirement that is worded as "*** relevant posts per phase" but this does not prevent the games from dragging on because players post, but don't vote. How about making a voting requirement? Something like "2 relevant posts including voting one".
I understand those who use no voting tactics in game but sometimes it is just getting ridiculous how long the game lasts when several players just do not vote. Again I understand that they just hide like that if they still make the posting requirement cause they still use their abilities at night, but. How about not a kill but a modblock at least?
Let them no-lynch or anything but I doubt that no-lynch will be a frequent measure anyway.
What is the point of relevant posts that do not even deal with voting? Repeating that I understand the tactics but the longer game drags cause of poor lynching activity the less interest we have in it.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2016)

I used to mod-block players for failing to vote. However, I got a lot of negative feedback for it, and chose to alter my hosting style to "failing to vote equals voting for yourself".

Since I made that change, I've seen 3 separate occasions where someone was lynched solely because they failed to place a vote.

Can you give an example as to the correlation of voting and game length? Most games employ 24 hour days, regardless of who is voting, so why does a game "drag on" just because of knobs who can't be bothered to place a vote?

Not that I disagree with you that voting should be mandatory, but I'm not seeing your exact connection. Further, I think this kind of thing might be better served via each individual host making it an added requirement onto the base rules.

If you drum up a bit of support for this, it can be voted on?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 1, 2016)

the simplest work around to this is that no voters are punished by self-voting


----------



## Marco (Sep 1, 2016)

I don't understand. How does no-voting drag a game on?

Anyway, this is up to the individual host. I feel like a self-vote for not voting is motivation enough to get in and place a vote.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 1, 2016)

Law said:


> Can you give an example as to the correlation of voting and game length? Most games employ 24 hour days, regardless of who is voting, so why does a game "drag on" just because of knobs who can't be bothered to place a vote?


Not now please, ok? Like... you know.


Law said:


> Further, I think this kind of thing might be better served via each individual host making it an added requirement onto the base rules.


Well there are suggested and advised things to do cause the host can lose a sight of some issue sometimes


Law said:


> If you drum up a bit of support for this, it can be voted on?


As you consider necessary


wat said:


> the simplest work around to this is that no voters are punished by self-voting


this i totally agree with but not every host considers this. and then we have "what a horrible activity" comments too. well why would one be active in a non-generic game (for example) if a player is only interested in only using abilities and not discussing the game?



Even more those players who use the escaping the radar tactics mostly do vote. And the worst thing is lazy generic. Why even sign up for a generic game if you only care for role-madness abilities? Make them vote at least.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 1, 2016)

Marco said:


> I don't understand. How does no-voting drag a game on?


I'll give an example of the game becoming less attractive and motivational (for town especially).

We have 15 players game.
All 15 players post the required amount of posts but 5 vote for N 6 vote for M and 4 just don't vote.
In several phases we have 10 players where only 6 vote in general allowing 4 pseudo-actives to flake around. The situation is extremely favorable for scum faction as they can have up to 3 votes among those 6.
Or on the contrary if the town players aren't active in voting what's the point for mafia to come out and post? As a result we have a thread where three-four people post at best and others don't even check it.

If being absolutely honest I feel like players don't give any gaming input on purpose ruin the point. Nobody wants to feel like a hyperactive idiot in the center of the graveyard.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2016)

@WolfPrinceKiba Where art thou


----------



## Marco (Sep 1, 2016)

Catamount said:


> I'll give an example of the game becoming less attractive and motivational (for town especially).
> 
> We have 15 players game.
> All 15 players post the required amount of posts but 5 vote for N 6 vote for M and 4 just don't vote.
> ...



The problem is just investment and activity here. There's only so many things you can do to coerce people to be active. 

Some hosts don't bother with it. Some hosts are bothered enough that they have such requirements - voting mandatory or no-voting meaning a self-vote. I think such requirements are nice. But they differ from game to game. I don't think we need a blanket rule such as this, especially because depending on game setup, size, it may not be viable.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 1, 2016)

Christ Marco or law can you edit savages post 

whenever I check this thread on mobile it somehow hones in on it and i see nothing but blank and wonder if my phone is lagging


----------



## Marco (Sep 1, 2016)

lol, is that the post with the absurd amount of line breaks? It got me, too. I was going to edit it, actually, but 20ppp and it stopped bothering me long ago. Can you link the exact post? Right click on post time and copy link address.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 1, 2016)

I was legit busy y'all fucker 

But also extremely apathetic. 

Seems like I'm in a 'don't care for mafia' vibe again. 

Has to do with lots of stuff, but I ain't gonna post about it because apathy.

See y'all in the next game, ciao.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 1, 2016)

Yeah I don't get this community atm.

You can post cat emotes only, but promise to stop doing so in the future and thus not get lynched.

Yet if you're legit busy and say you'll be active in the future, you get lynched for it.

I'm not mad, I think it's funny. Just want to see into people's minds for a sec, but then again perhaps that discussion is best saved for after the Dark Souls game.

Note: I will actually not get back on this discussion at all.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2016)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 1, 2016)

I don't think anyone expects you to get back on discussions, tbf, Sin. But I'll never forget your sacrifice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 1, 2016)

Fuck off m8

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 1, 2016)

srsly


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 1, 2016)

Marco said:


> lol, is that the post with the absurd amount of line breaks? It got me, too. I was going to edit it, actually, but 20ppp and it stopped bothering me long ago. Can you link the exact post? Right click on post time and copy link address.



looks like it's been taken care of np

and actually i can't link exact posts on mobile

iPhone a shit, iOS a shit, Safari a shit


----------



## Didi (Sep 1, 2016)

>he fell for the iPhone meme


----------



## God (Sep 1, 2016)

Wutz da iPhone meme


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2016)

Buying one.


----------



## Marco (Sep 1, 2016)

Hey, I really loved my Iphone 5s for the 6 months I had it. And I was still going to buy Iphone 6s, but decided I'll buy One Plus X instead and use the extra money to party.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 1, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> @WolfPrinceKiba Where art thou


Hell


----------



## Marco (Sep 1, 2016)

What I mean is, if you can afford it and know what you want from a phone, then it's a wonderful choice for a phone. Easily Top 3.


----------



## Magic (Sep 1, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Yeah I don't get this community atm.
> 
> You can post cat emotes only, but promise to stop doing so in the future and thus not get lynched.
> 
> ...



Tunnel vision + confirmation bias = dead townies.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Hell



Can you play the game from Hell?


----------



## Magic (Sep 1, 2016)

Mmmm a kinda cute Indian girl in class. I want dat curry.


----------



## Marco (Sep 1, 2016)

You in college or school?

Also, 50 posts till 2k. Next poll will decide the favorite Favorites role. Any thread title suggestions?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 1, 2016)

In the end, it didn't even meta.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 1, 2016)

anyone here reads Fairy Tail?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 1, 2016)

Stelios said:


> anyone here reads Fairy Tail?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I doooooo


----------



## Stelios (Sep 1, 2016)

@Alwaysmind 

so in Canada you must always show your face in public therefore they prosecute clowns?
What about people that wear hood , sunglasses and scarf during winter? Potential terrorists too?


----------



## Catamount (Sep 1, 2016)

*Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 4, Guests: 0)*


----------



## Savage (Sep 1, 2016)

wat said:


> Christ Marco or law can you edit savages post
> 
> whenever I check this thread on mobile it somehow hones in on it and i see nothing but blank and wonder if my phone is lagging


That post is art! 

You cannot alter it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 1, 2016)

Marco said:


> You in college or school?
> 
> Also, 50 posts till 2k. Next poll will decide the favorite Favorites role. Any thread title suggestions?


 Uni. What do you mean by school.


----------



## Savage (Sep 1, 2016)

That post is officially on the last page. I edited the edit. Sorry not sorry


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 1, 2016)

Catamount said:


> *Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 4, Guests: 0)*



NF is lying to you. 

I was working really really hard and nowhere near NF at that time.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 1, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> NF is lying to you.
> 
> I was working really really hard and nowhere near NF at that time.



I believe you. You were terrorizing Canada


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 1, 2016)

Stelios said:


> I believe you. You were terrorizing Canada



I have no reasons to terrorize Canada though.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2016)

Savage said:


> Until you receive your true love kiss
> 
> I like hot dogs.
> 
> ...



Good post.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 1, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I have no reasons to terrorize Canada though.




You exist. that is enough.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 1, 2016)

Stelios said:


> You exist. that is enough.



Okay.....

No clue.

None whatsoever.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 1, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Okay.....
> 
> No clue.
> 
> None whatsoever.



That's  sus 

lynch waffles guys we got him


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 1, 2016)

Stelios said:


> That's  sus
> 
> lynch waffles guys we got him



I'll just go sleep.

So keep the noise down while you hang me.

K ?


----------



## Stelios (Sep 1, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'll just go sleep.
> 
> So keep the noise down while you hang me.
> 
> K ?



afraid of what I may say or do while asleep waffles? that's not the trait of an innocent man.


----------



## God (Sep 1, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> I doooooo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Savage (Sep 1, 2016)

Law said:


> Good post.


Get out of my head alien scum!


----------



## Catamount (Sep 1, 2016)

And it serves you rite.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 1, 2016)

Stelios said:


> @Alwaysmind
> 
> so in Canada you must always show your face in public therefore they prosecute clowns?
> What about people that wear hood , sunglasses and scarf during winter? Potential terrorists too?



Not quite.
(And no, none of this is Photoshoped. This actually happened during the last federal election.)

*Spoiler*: _Canadian response to clowns covering their faces and scarfs._ 











Winter is always an exception for us, maybe not Vancouver since they have sub tropical weather there in the winter time, but our faces is the only thing not covered in the winter. It's not that we can't or don't like it, it's more for practicality. We can't sip on Tim Horton coffee with a scarf in our face.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2016)

It's not like it's a rule.

Some people wear scarves around their faces, and some don't. It's got nothing to do with showing our faces. 

Where I live, the temperature can range from +35C to -35C throughout the year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 1, 2016)

Law said:


> It's not like it's a rule.
> 
> Some people wear scarves around their faces, and some don't. It's got nothing to do with showing our faces.
> 
> Where I live, the temperature can range from +35C to -35C throughout the year.



You say some people dare oppose the Rule of Timmies?
Where are these traitors!

But yeah, certain cities are known to be pretty darn cold in the winter. Edmonton, Quebec City, Ottawa and Winnipeg. But they can all have 30's heat wave in the summer. Ottawa freakin humid, perhaps because it used to be a swamp way back when.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 1, 2016)

Stelios said:


> You exist. that is enough.


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 1, 2016)

God said:


>


You hatin brah


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 1, 2016)

wat said:


> In the end, it didn't even meta.



this was my next convo title suggestion btw


----------



## Magic (Sep 1, 2016)

*Discussion and Conversation Thread:* Cumulative statistics Jamboree


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2016)

Has anyone hosted a mafia game on discord yet?

Kinda feeling a 10 man generic, 15 minute day phases, 5 minute night phases just to see what it'd be like.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 1, 2016)

RemChu said:


> *Discussion and Conversation Thread:* Cumulative statistics Jamboree



*Discussion and Conversation Thread: We haven't reached 100 pages yet.*


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 1, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Has anyone hosted a mafia game on discord yet?
> 
> Kinda feeling a 10 man generic, 15 minute day phases, 5 minute night phases just to see what it'd be like.



That's the second time I hear that program in 24 hours. Discord is a bit of a pain to use it seems.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2016)

I never had any problems with it personally.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 1, 2016)

RemChu said:


> *Discussion and Conversation Thread:* Cumulative statistics Jamboree



nice meme 



~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Has anyone hosted a mafia game on discord yet?
> 
> Kinda feeling a 10 man generic, 15 minute day phases, 5 minute night phases just to see what it'd be like.



i would be up for it

what i would really be up for is voice comm mafia but that would prolly be harder to set up


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2016)

What would be a voice comm mafia exactly.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 1, 2016)

The amount of cheating on discord though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 1, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> What would be a voice comm mafia exactly.


exactly as it sounds
where discussion and voting happens over the voice channels


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 1, 2016)

Hmmm that would be really hard to do on discord tbh. But it would be an interesting experience


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 1, 2016)

why? because of all the clamoring?

i mean yea, i wouldnt do it with anything more than 7 people, which is perfect because thats the standard IRL mafia number


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 1, 2016)

I saw a guy do a q and a on discord yesterday. It was full of little annoying things.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 1, 2016)

i might host one in the chatterbox tomorrow evening actually 

of course ill shoot you guys the link here and first come, first serve

but that would be my minimalist effort attempt to try and pick up some potential new blood


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 1, 2016)

Roles and decision would have to be done on convo in NF because everyone would hear Mafia talk to each other.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2016)

Ah yea, my general thinking is that during the 15 minutes they'd discuss voting and give 5 minutes for people to pick things out.  Though I guess if they had to do it via typing that'd have to increase or figure out a way where mafia could talk and not be found out


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 1, 2016)

Right you are. And through the night phase all channel participants will be muted/deafened so no one catches the scum by hearing them furiously clacking the keys on their keyboard, or something.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2016)

Like it'd be annoying but I guess everyone could disconnect and there'd be a separate mafia channel


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2016)

Or I guess your idea works better


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 1, 2016)

And of course, in the original purest form of the game, mafia cannot communicate with each other in private during the day phase.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 1, 2016)

wat said:


> i might host one in the chatterbox tomorrow evening actually
> 
> of course ill shoot you guys the link here and first come, first serve
> 
> but that would be my minimalist effort attempt to try and pick up some potential new blood



If you do, please record it. I would like to listen to it more than play it it.

edit: rather than play*


----------



## Araragi (Sep 1, 2016)

that would be fun to see happen but idk if I'd personally be down to play either


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 2, 2016)

wat said:


> why? because of all the clamoring?
> 
> i mean yea, i wouldnt do it with anything more than 7 people, which is perfect because thats the standard IRL mafia number


for the most part. it would be hard to discuss with so many people at once. When i use discord the most i suualy have is like 6 people. and that is rough with all the different convos. i mean it is dueable, but it will be difficult to understand others.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 2, 2016)

7 is doable for sure since its not a video game people arent all shotcalling all at the same time and stuff and screaming or w/e


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 2, 2016)

What about the good ole Heart LoL games when you were the only one talking.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 2, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> What about the good ole Heart LoL games when you were the only one talking.



np sphyer and sajin talked too


----------



## Catamount (Sep 2, 2016)

are you discussing smth fun gaiz


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 2, 2016)

Voice comm shenanigans


----------



## Catamount (Sep 2, 2016)

So you are exploring something new and experimenting


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2016)

> voice comm

Dat Awesome.
Dat Cyc.

Good times....

Awesome would get lynched Day 1 in any voice type mafia.


----------



## God (Sep 2, 2016)

I miss awesome.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 2, 2016)

Catamount said:


> So you are exploring something new and experimenting



If you down to voice chat mafia game maybe


----------



## Catamount (Sep 2, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Awesome would get lynched Day 1 in any voice type mafia.


too sexy for the chat?


~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> If you down to voice chat mafia game maybe


not really tbh 
i am not into real time chatting things, regardless if it's skype or voice chat or anything. i don't like sitting in front of the laptop you know


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 2, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > voice comm
> 
> Dat Awesome.
> Dat Cyc.
> ...



im torn myself

awesome because he literally has a supervillain baritone voice would be an option

but cyc also had the mic quality of someone who bought a discount microphone from the haitian black market so he might have gotten policy lynched


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2016)

Catamount said:


> too sexy for the chat?



Nah... too evil. 



wat said:


> im torn myself
> 
> awesome because he literally has a supervillain baritone voice would be an option
> 
> but cyc also had the mic quality of someone who bought a discount microphone from the haitian black market so he might have gotten policy lynched



Awesome would make a fine SK. 

Cyc wouldn't get lynched though.
The moment he starts laughing he solos the game.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 2, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Nah... too evil.


aka sexy tbh


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2016)

Catamount said:


> aka sexy tbh


Well... if that's your thing.
Then yes.


----------



## Legend (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Magic (Sep 2, 2016)

wat said:


> im torn myself
> 
> awesome because he literally has a supervillain baritone voice would be an option
> 
> but cyc also had the mic quality of someone who bought a discount microphone from the* haitian black market so he might have gotten policy lynched*


hahahah, fuck you m8.

I'm from hispanolia heritage, not cool
fuck

gave me a good laugh in all srsness











I'm starved like a haitian, afk getting some food.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Marco -- Favorite Favorites Role [IV - VI] Poll Results (Sep 2, 2016)

Ainz is top dog.


*Stannis Baratheon - Favorites IV *0 vote(s) 0.0%

*Kaminsod - Favorites IV * 4.5%

*God - Favorites IV * 4.5%

*HAL 9000 - Favorites V * 18.2%

*Judge Judy - Favorites V * 9.1%

*The Most Interesting Man in the World - Favorites V * 13.6%

*Ainz Ooal Gown - Favorites VI * 36.4%

*Malazan - Favorites VI * 27.3%

*Magikarp - Favorites VI * 27.3%


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2016)

Should have gotten Mio, Mitsuru and Sphyer to vote Magikarp....

Smh me...


----------



## Marco (Sep 2, 2016)

So, for final poll. Here's a quick poll to decide what to poll.

1. Top 4 choices from each Part and 2 votes each.
2. Top 3 choices from each Part and 1 vote each.


----------



## Marco (Sep 2, 2016)

And title, anyone?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2016)

Marco said:


> So, for final poll. Here's a quick poll to decide what to poll.
> 
> 1. Top 4 choices from each Part and 2 votes each.
> 2. Top 3 choices from each Part and 1 vote each.



Either case has Magikarp in it, so I'm peachy with both.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 2, 2016)

Marco said:


> And title, anyone?



wow ignored smh


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2016)

wat said:


> wow ignored smh



How rude of Marco smh.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 2, 2016)

Marco said:


> Ainz is top dog.


i stole ur money and ur life
never forget


----------



## Stelios (Sep 2, 2016)

Marco said:


> Ainz is top dog.




Yes. Why do you think we executed you , getting hurt in the process ?

Title:  The Anthropocene Mafia Era Has Begun

That keyword will attract so much irrelevant but possibly educated audience


----------



## Marco (Sep 2, 2016)

What's your title?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2016)

Catamount said:


> i stole ur money and ur life
> never forget



Classic woman.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 2, 2016)

wat said:


> In the end, it didn't even meta.





wat said:


> this was my next convo title suggestion btw


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 2, 2016)

in b4

"nah it sucks"


----------



## Marco (Sep 2, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Yes. Why do you think we executed you , getting hurt in the process ?
> 
> Title:  The Anthropocene Mafia Era Has Begun
> 
> That keyword will attract so much irrelevant but possibly educated audience



That's not right though. The Anthropocene era is over. Hence, the Monkey overlords and Mafiapes.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 2, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Yes. Why do you think we executed you , getting hurt in the process ?


sempai knows


Mr. Waffles said:


> Classic woman.


Stelios told me to, I am just a wardog


----------



## Marco (Sep 2, 2016)

wat said:


> In the end, it didn't even meta.





wat said:


> "nah it sucks"



Seriously, though, the pun is decent. If we don't have any better suggestions, let's go with this one.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Stelios told me to, I am just a wardog



Listening to Stelios.

Always the right choice.


----------



## Marco (Sep 2, 2016)

And now I'm humming "In the End". Thanks, wado.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 2, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Listening to Stelios.
> 
> Always the right choice.


I'd rather follow Stelios' orders blindly than get into another ''I don't care do what you want to any player you want'' with you


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 2, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Listening to Stelios.
> 
> Always the right choice.



Emphasis on punctuation.

To denote sarcasm.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 2, 2016)

Marco said:


> And now I'm humming "In the End". Thanks, wado.



the lyrics could actually be liberally interpreted from the POV of a demoralized mod of a mafia game who has become disappointed by an inactifag np


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2016)

Marco said:


> And now I'm humming "In the End". Thanks, wado.



Quality humming though.



Catamount said:


> I'd rather follow Stelios' orders blindly than get into another ''I don't care do what you want to any player you want'' with you







wat said:


> Emphasis on punctuation.
> 
> To denote sarcasm.



I'm innocent! >.>


----------



## Marco (Sep 2, 2016)

Reminds me of the awesome tags they have over at The Syndicate.

[ot] = Off-topic
[sarc] = Sarcastic
[ped] = Pedantic

I think there's one or two more? Each tag automatically color codes the text you envelop in them.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 2, 2016)

Marco said:


> That's not right though. The Anthropocene era is over. Hence, the Monkey overlords and Mafiapes.



Eh how is it over? Just recently they are debating to formally recognize Anthropocene Era as a geological time unit.
Maybe you mean Anthropogenic?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2016)

Marco said:


> Reminds me of the awesome tags they have over at The Syndicate.
> 
> [ot] = Off-topic
> [sarc] = Sarcastic
> ...



I bet you're a fan of [ped].


----------



## Stelios (Sep 2, 2016)

wat said:


> Emphasis on punctuation.
> 
> To denote sarcasm.



CRAAAAAWWWWWLING IN MY SKIIIIIINNNNN


----------



## Marco (Sep 2, 2016)

Marco said:


> So, for final poll. Here's a quick poll to decide what to poll.
> 
> 1. Top 4 choices from each Part and 2 votes each.
> 2. Top 3 choices from each Part and 1 vote each.


Speak now or forever hold your peace.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 2, 2016)

2


----------



## Marco (Sep 2, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Eh how is it over? Just recently they are debating to formally recognize Anthropocene Era as a geological time unit.
> Maybe you mean Anthropogenic?


I'm talking about Mafia, not real life.

Current thread title is "Hail our new Monkey Overlords" and the whole thing about "Rise of the Planet of the MafiApes". So, the Human Mafia Era is over. It's time for the monkeys. That sort of thing.


----------



## Marco (Sep 2, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I bet you're a fan of [ped].



Come now, Waffles. I'm usually the one asking people to focus on the big picture.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2016)

Marco said:


> [sarc]Come now, Waffles. I'm usually the one asking people to focus on the big picture.[/sarc]



You are absolutely right, Marco.

How could I ever consider you pedantic.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 2, 2016)

Marco said:


> I'm talking about Mafia, not real life.
> 
> Current thread title is "Hail our new Monkey Overlords" and the whole thing about "Rise of the Planet of the MafiApes". So, the Human Mafia Era is over. It's time for the monkeys. That sort of thing.




I m surprised that the cockroaches didn't take over. The next thing after the apes are the pokemon that got left without trainers and fucked everything?


----------



## Marco (Sep 2, 2016)

It's true, though. 95% of the cases against me are always pedantic and I have to keep screaming about looking at everything in perspective, eg: "So, I got 3 scum lynched, got passed by lie detection, GF is already dead, and you still think I'm an LD immune scum prowling for town-cred, just because it's technically possible?"


----------



## Stelios (Sep 2, 2016)

Catamount said:


> sempai knows
> 
> Stelios told me to, I am just a wardog



*AT EASE Soldier.*


----------



## Marco (Sep 2, 2016)

Stelios said:


> I m surprised that the cockroaches didn't take over. The next thing after the apes are the pokemon that got left without trainers and fucked everything?



Everything has its time, Steliosbro. We have a pokemon game coming up anyway.


----------



## Didi (Sep 2, 2016)

wat said:


> np sphyer and sajin talked too





dem halcyon days


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2016)

Marco said:


> It's true, though. 95% of the cases against me are always pedantic and I have to keep screaming about looking at everything in perspective, eg: "So, I got 3 scum lynched, got passed by lie detection, GF is already dead, and you still think I'm an LD immune scum prowling for town-cred, just because it's technically possible?"



It's technically possible though. 

#MarcoStruggles


----------



## Stelios (Sep 2, 2016)

The need to learn should outweigh the need to be right


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 2, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It's technically possible though.
> 
> #MarcoStruggles



Mr. Draekkeffles


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2016)

wat said:


> Mr. Draekkeffles



Not sure what to make of this, but I approve.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 2, 2016)

mmmm


tea anyone?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2016)

Stelios said:


> mmmm
> 
> 
> tea anyone?



My throat would like some tea.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 2, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> My throat would like some tea.


Smh falafel y do dis to me


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Smh falafel y do dis to me



Do what ? >....>


----------



## Stelios (Sep 2, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Do what ? >....>



You leave yourself open for an attack.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2016)

Stelios said:


> You leave yourself open for an attack.



No attack works on me though.

I'm invulnerable.

Impenetrable.

Attack at your own risk.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 2, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> My throat would like some cum.



there
fixed it for you


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2016)

Stelios said:


> there
> fixed it for you



Nah... too salty for my liking.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 2, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Nah... too salty for my liking.



I... didn't know it tastes like salt. Seems you like you have experience.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2016)

Stelios said:


> I... didn't know it tastes like salt. Seems you like you have experience.



It does seem that way, doesn't it.


----------



## God (Sep 2, 2016)

Mafia Convo: I Got This Drank In My Cup...

I suggested this long ago


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2016)

God said:


> Mafia Convo: I Got This Drank In My Cup...
> 
> I suggested this long ago


Nobody cares about your drink though.


----------



## God (Sep 2, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Nobody cares about your drink though.



That's irrelevant.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 2, 2016)

Remote provocateur


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2016)

God said:


> That's irrelevant.



Well...

But your suggestion needs the pic to go along with it, non ?
I mean... otherwise it's only an empty shell of the whole thing.

You're right... your suggestion is irrelevant,


----------



## God (Sep 2, 2016)

I got this drank in my cup...


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2016)

God said:


> I got this drank in my cup...



You should share your drink with Stelios.
He seems curious about it.


----------



## God (Sep 2, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Well...
> 
> But your suggestion needs the pic to go along with it, non ?
> I mean... otherwise it's only an empty shell of the whole thing.
> ...



No, people not caring about my drink is irrelevant


----------



## God (Sep 2, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You should share your drink with Stelios.
> He seems curious about it.



Good one.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2016)

God said:


> No, people not caring about my drink is irrelevant



Must be lonely...
Being the only relevant person in the world.


----------



## God (Sep 2, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Must be lonely...
> Being the only relevant person in the world.



Nah it's great. I get to look down upon the plebeians and saturate in my self-indulgent glory


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2016)

God said:


> Nah it's great. I get to look down upon the plebeians and saturate in my self-indulgent glory



If only you were a midget....

If only....


----------



## Catamount (Sep 2, 2016)

Falafel does that again but now he is on the top


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Falafel does that again but now he is on the top



I don't understand cat language.

Feels bad.


----------



## God (Sep 2, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> If only you were a midget....
> 
> If only....





How's it going with d's?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2016)

God said:


> How's it going with d's?



What are you stabbing me for....
You ungrateful midget.

What d's ?


----------



## God (Sep 2, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What are you stabbing me for....
> You ungrateful midget.
> 
> What d's ?



Oh you know... Deez nuts

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2016)

God said:


> Oh you know... Deez nuts



Why are you asking me how your nuts are doing ?
Pretty sure I gave them back after your last nutcracking.


----------



## God (Sep 2, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Why are you asking me how your nuts are doing ?
> Pretty sure I gave them back after your last nutcracking.



Weak.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2016)

God said:


> Weak.



You're right.

I should learn from you and just repeat the same things over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over.

Clearly that works better.


----------



## God (Sep 2, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You're right.
> 
> I should learn from you and just repeat the same things over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over.
> 
> Clearly that works better.



I got this drank in my cup...


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2016)

God said:


> I got this drank in my cup...



Maybe one day you'll evolve and combine all 3 of your _jokes_ in to 1. 

Like emptying deez nuts into a cup and giving it to your mom.


----------



## God (Sep 2, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Maybe one day you'll evolve and combine all 3 of your _jokes_ in to 1.
> 
> Like emptying deez nuts into a cup and giving it to your mom.



That's disgusting. The hell is the matter with you?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2016)

God said:


> That's disgusting. The hell is the matter with you?



The same thing that is always the matter with me, Cubey.
I lower myself to your level.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 2, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It does seem that way, doesn't it.



I never thought you wore a pink sage robe before.



Mr. Waffles said:


> You should share your drink with Stelios.
> He seems curious about it.




I do? Anything that can go well with Wuyi Oolong?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2016)

Stelios said:


> I never thought you wore a pink sage robe before.
> 
> I do? Anything that can go well with Wiya Oolong?



I don't wear any colour robe. 

You clearly do, yes.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 2, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I don't wear any colour robe.
> 
> You clearly do, yes.



Want a teabag waffles?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 2, 2016)

I'll ship a few to your address.  Just because I'm cool


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Want a teabag waffles?





Stelios said:


> I'll ship a few to your address.  Just because I'm cool



Cubey drained my creative juices, so I got nothing.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 2, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Cubey drained my creative juices, so I got nothing.



that cum-stained whore


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2016)

Stelios said:


> that cum-stained whore



You were too late.


----------



## Nois (Sep 2, 2016)

It is I


----------



## Chaos (Sep 2, 2016)

Episode XXV: The otter returns again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nois (Sep 2, 2016)

Has it been that many returns? 

Hello Chaos


----------



## Stelios (Sep 2, 2016)

Chaos said:


> Episode XXV: The otter returns again




Saturday night out. you d be in town? Gonna be out for a couple rounds of beer and whiskey.


----------



## Chaos (Sep 2, 2016)

Nois said:


> Has it been that many returns?
> 
> Hello Chaos



Hey Nois, how's life?



Stelios said:


> Saturday night out. you d be in town? Gonna be out for a couple rounds of beer and whiskey.



Let me check my work schedule real quick.


----------



## Chaos (Sep 2, 2016)

@Stelios 
Gotta work saturday evening/night. I could do next friday though


----------



## Stelios (Sep 2, 2016)

Chaos said:


> @Stelios
> Gotta work saturday evening/night. I could do next friday though



I m OnCall duty all week next week so no out for me. Recheck later in September then


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2016)

Nois said:


> It is I


Mateusz!


----------



## Nois (Sep 2, 2016)

Jeroen!

@Chaos 
I'm chill man, life's interesting though busy.


And I'm wasting my time with MARVEL Contest of Champions


----------



## Stelios (Sep 2, 2016)

Mobile gaming:
tap but here's another button that will tap for you so instead of 10 taps you tap only once


----------



## Nois (Sep 2, 2016)

I don't get it Stel, lol xD


----------



## Stelios (Sep 2, 2016)

Nois said:


> I don't get it Stel, lol xD



you haven't played many mobile games then


----------



## Aries (Sep 2, 2016)

New title Suggestions: A Mafia HaunTowning

Revenge of the Inactifags

The Mafia Purge: Bandwagon Season

Dicks out for Mafia

Indie-ana Jones and the Temple of Circlejerkin


----------



## Aries (Sep 2, 2016)

Townies Bizzare Adventure

.I got dis Dick in mah Drank

Home of Vastos Spite List

No Mafia Country for Old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Catamount (Sep 2, 2016)

just name if mafia convo and be done with wild fantasies


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 2, 2016)

Discussion and Conversation: Catamount's Wild Mafia Fantasies


----------



## Aries (Sep 2, 2016)

Why go for a bland title (Mafia Convo) over spicing it up with creativity from your fellow community.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 2, 2016)

Disco and Convent Thread: Dancing Nuns Make Great Scum

Seriously though, I vote wat's initial suggestion.

And there shall be only one vote in the final poll, so let's just do top 3 and gogogo.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 2, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Discussion and Conversation: Catamount's Wild Mafia Fantasies


and you wanna be inside or outside those?


----------



## Catamount (Sep 2, 2016)

Aries said:


> Why go for a bland title (Mafia Convo) over spicing it up with creativity from your fellow community.


cause i wanna see all of you as witty fancy guys with great sense of humor


----------



## Tiger (Sep 2, 2016)

>witty, t-shirt and jeans guy with dad humor


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 2, 2016)

Catamount said:


> and you wanna be inside or outside those?



Do I really have a choice?


----------



## Catamount (Sep 2, 2016)

Law said:


> >witty, t-shirt and jeans guy with dad humor


oi u thar
wtf bbq
what do you have against t-shirts and jeans (ง’̀-‘́)ง



~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Do I really have a choice?


Life has to be mutual, don't make me a monster worse than i already am


----------



## Tiger (Sep 2, 2016)

Catamount said:


> oi u thar
> wtf bbq
> what do you have against t-shirts and jeans (ง’̀-‘́)ง



I was saying that was me. Cuz I'm not fancy and I don't have a great sense of humor.

You turkey.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 2, 2016)

tfw it's at least the third time today on nf someone explains their jokes and totally does not understand yours


i am a boring shit k thnx /cuts


----------



## Aries (Sep 2, 2016)

Catamount said:


> cause i wanna see all of you as witty fancy guys with great sense of humor



Should look at the mafia fc for such a thing


----------



## Catamount (Sep 2, 2016)

it was dead before i... oh wait /cut


----------



## Tiger (Sep 2, 2016)

Aries said:


> Should look at the mafia fc for such a thing



Hah...thanks, it felt good to belly laugh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 2, 2016)

New title and poll up.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 2, 2016)

voting for himself smh


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 2, 2016)

dat cat ava

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Marco (Sep 2, 2016)

You're not voting for the player, you're voting for the role.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 2, 2016)

wat said:


> dat cat ava


it shows my extreme attention to everything around here



Marco said:


> You're not voting for the player, you're voting for the role.


5th explanation for today
i think i am done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2016)

I hate shoveling glass. 
FMW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 2, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I hate shoveling glass.
> FMW



FMW?
Fuck My ..... ?

oh right

work


a man's gotta bring the bread home

don't bitch, just do it


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2016)

Stelios said:


> FMW?
> Fuck My ..... ?
> 
> oh right
> ...



I have 2 fingers for you.
1 on each hand.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 2, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I have 2 fingers for you.
> 1 on each hand.



if you were woman I would tell you to get your bitch ass back in the kitchen and make me some pie


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2016)

Stelios said:


> if you were woman I would tell you to get your bitch ass back in the kitchen and make me some pie



.


----------



## Savage (Sep 2, 2016)

Get back in the kitchen and make my waffles bitch!


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 2, 2016)

Stelios said:


> if you were woman I would tell you to get your bitch ass back in the kitchen and make me some pie



Be careful what you wish for. Misogynist comments like this might result in you getting a kale and hairball pie. It will be your fault for being unspecific.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 2, 2016)

If waffles were a woman he would be Peggy Bundy...

But I voted Magikarp because Law's write ups with the role.


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 2, 2016)

Superman said:


> If waffles were a woman he would be Peggy Bundy...
> 
> But I voted Magikarp because Law's write ups with the role.


Lol Peggy


----------



## Stelios (Sep 3, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Be careful what you wish for. Misogynist comments like this might result in you getting a kale and hairball pie. It will be your fault for being unspecific.




Cartman got away with it 
Misogynist  you've been hanging out in that PC thread for far too long.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 3, 2016)

Go back in the kitchen
And make  babies


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 3, 2016)

Savage said:


> Get back in the kitchen and make my waffles bitch!



I can only make pancakes though. 



Alwaysmind said:


> Be careful what you wish for. Misogynist comments like this might result in you getting a kale and hairball pie. It will be your fault for being unspecific.



Shhhh



Superman said:


> If waffles were a woman he would be Peggy Bundy...
> 
> But I voted Magikarp because Law's write ups with the role.



You're right!

Also, your vote is appreciated!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 3, 2016)

Voted for Don Patch since while he is not my favorite role his impact on Favorites III is undeniable. The game was kind of in a lull then GoS finally became active and started trolling Shin and the Evil Bastards. Both thought they had a hold on the game and a "joke" role threw a major wrench in their plans. 

Best combination of raw role creation+impact on the game.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 3, 2016)

@Marco : Heres Don Patch and Sandro to add to the OP:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Don Patch

[Don Patch Extract] Every night phase, Don Patch can use this on one player, making them think how Don wants them to think. That player will have to express and maintain the views prescribed to them by Patch throughout the next day phase otherwise they will be modkilled.

[Idiot Ball] Every day phase, Don can use this to make a player the smartest role in the game for a phase. That player will have one more voting power than the current highest voting power in the game.

[Homing Blackboard Eraser] Don Patch can remove two players from the list of eligible lynch candidates for a phase. Three-shot.

[Tickle Attack] Every day phase, Don can use this to make a player reveal their role. If they refuse to do so, they will be modblocked for a cycle.

[Tricky Bridge] For a cycle, Don can make it so the alive role list is split in that players on the first half of the player list can only target other players on that half and players on the second half can only target players on their half. Two-shot.

[Don Patch's Strange Animals Night Parade of a Hundred Demons] Don Patch can roleblock half the role list at random during a night phase. One-shot.

[Gold Digger Attack] All mafia kills will fail on Don Patch, with some exceptions.

[Dreams Do Come True!!/Revenge of the Red Piata]: Don Patch wins if he survives to the end of the game while using each of his abilities at least once and is attacked by the mafia at least once.





*Spoiler*: __ 




Sandro

[Necromancy] - Every day phase, Sandro can bring a dead role back as a lich under his control(this does not count as a revival). He can use one active skill of theirs one time whenever he chooses, not counting one-shots and their voting power becomes his. If Sandro is attacked, his liches will take the hit for him, with normal kills requiring one lich to block, supers 2 and ultras 4. If he has 5 liches, he can survive a lynch.

[Cloak of the Undead King] - When used, 1/3 of the dead roles in the game will become liches under Sandro's control. The roles brought back as liches will be randomized. One-shot.

[Armor of the Damned] - Every day phase, Sandro can target a player with this ability. The chosen player will be afflicted with the following spells for the cycle.

Slow - If they use a skill, it won't take effect until the following cycle.

Weakness - All skills they possess will only be 50% as effective.

Misfortune - All kills used during the cycle have a 25% chance of being redirected to them.

[Illusionist] - Sandro appears as a random member of town upon role investigation.

[The Shadow of Death] - Sandro wins if he is the last player standing outside of survivors.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 3, 2016)

shameless advertisement OP


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 3, 2016)

i might host the live/voice comms mafia in a few hours 

would anyone here actually be game?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 3, 2016)

Sounds tempting. But I'm shy. 

And also not as used to talking in English as I am of writing in English.

But... live mafia... 

WIll think about it while I go swim.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 3, 2016)

wat said:


> i might host the live/voice comms mafia in a few hours
> 
> would anyone here actually be game?



DDL sums up my thoughts on it.


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Sounds tempting. But I'm shy.
> 
> And also not as used to talking in English as I am of writing in English.
> 
> ...



Except for the swimming.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 3, 2016)

Go swim, Jeroen. 

> Jeroen


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 3, 2016)

wat said:


> Go swim, Jeroen.
> 
> > Jeroen



Besides the fact that it's 9pm... nah.

Hmm...

Manlio.

> Manlio



Not to mention I'd also need a mic. 
Laptop has a build in one that is good I think...
But it also means everything can be heard.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 3, 2016)

aint nuffin like a late night swim doe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 3, 2016)

wat said:


> aint nuffin like a late night swim doe



Not if you're going solo on that.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 3, 2016)

ur rite


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 3, 2016)

wat said:


> ur rite



That happens sometimes.

smh at you for tagging me by the way.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 3, 2016)

i have never tagged anyone in my life


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 3, 2016)

wat said:


> i have never tagged anyone in my life



Ok Mittens


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Jeroen (Sep 3, 2016)

wat said:


>



For some reason that makes me more inclined to say "Ok Nighty" than Mittens.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 3, 2016)

Who swims in North Europe at night? My guess is no one. Except one that lives in a mansion and has indoor pool


----------



## Didi (Sep 3, 2016)

Honestly voice comm mafia sounds like a mistake


It's like a mashup of RL mafia and internet mafia

but a mashup of the worst elements, without the positive qualities



You have none of the facial reactions and body language of RL mafia, but you keep the talking over eachother aspect (x10 because you can't see someone wants to really say something)


and you miss the reread factor and being able to look at past reactions and votes of players of internet mafia, plus the time to construct elaborate well constructed arguments


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 3, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Who swims in North Europe at night? My guess is no one. Except one that lives in a mansion and has indoor pool



I live in Brazil. It's warm here and it was 4 PM when I posted that.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 3, 2016)

Didi said:


> Honestly voice comm mafia sounds like a mistake
> 
> 
> It's like a mashup of RL mafia and internet mafia
> ...



I'd do it with webcam. Without it I'm not sure if it's a good idea.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 3, 2016)

@Hero

wtf mang 

what was that. *Rhetorical question. *

and the back and forth with sin was pointless.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 3, 2016)

Didi said:


> Honestly voice comm mafia sounds like a mistake
> 
> 
> It's like a mashup of RL mafia and internet mafia
> ...



that's a valid point


----------



## Stelios (Sep 4, 2016)

wat said:


> aint nuffin like a late night swim doe





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I live in Brazil. It's warm here and it was 4 PM when I posted that.




I was making a thought on the idea. I did that when in Greece as well but here, where also waffles lives,it's not common.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 4, 2016)

Swimming where waffle lives is uncommon


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 4, 2016)

Am I Cubey now?


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 4, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Am I Cubey now?


Cubey is now God.

"Son Raven Jesus"

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Melodie (Sep 4, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## SinRaven (Sep 4, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> Cubey is now God.
> 
> "Son Raven Jesus"


----------



## Chaos (Sep 4, 2016)

Also serves to explain why you got lynched D1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 4, 2016)

Chaos said:


> Also serves to explain why you got lynched D1


That was what I was getting at hun.

But I love it.  

Keep lynching me D1 peeps. It encourages me to be even fluffier in the future.

The Fluff Rambo is back, bitches.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Catamount (Sep 4, 2016)

Pretty ugly stance Sin.







Inb4 "u r new u can't have an opinion I talk too much but I am best".


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm not elitist to new people, so put those words outta my mouth, newbie!

But really, I don't even consider you new anymore.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 4, 2016)

I don't care about my stance being 'ugly'.

Nobody will tell me how to play! If I want to fluff, I fluff, and if I get lynched every D1 for that, so be it! 

Perhaps, one day, when I make it to D2 again, I will play properly again.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> I'm not elitist to new people, so put those words outta my mouth, newbie!
> 
> But really, I don't even consider you new anymore.





SinRaven said:


> I don't care about my stance being 'ugly'.
> 
> Nobody will tell me how to play! If I want to fluff, I fluff, and if I get lynched every D1 for that, so be it!
> 
> Perhaps, one day, when I make it to D2 again, I will play properly again.



I'll support you, Sin!
You can have my vote day 1 every game!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2016)

Hey, I totally support that. But don't make it out like the other players are at fault for lynching you for fluffing. If you argue, "Oh, others fluff and people give them the pass," nothing I can say. It's true. But everyone is not the same. Victim complex only hurts you and it will hurt your team when you try to make a point by playing badly.


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> @Marco : Heres Don Patch and Sandro to add to the OP:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Thanks a bunch.

Can anyone get me the Rainbow Dash role? @Law


----------



## Catamount (Sep 4, 2016)

Sin you are a part of a team whether you town or mafia. You just give you team in. It's not like you are supposed to like your teammates. You are only supposed to win. You ego is not important in a team play.

You can have fun however you like, it's legit and I do the same. Just don't be proud of losing and don't blame others for you not being able to step down you paper throne to protect yourself. I am not your parent to teach you life tho so consider it an IMO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2016)

Catamount said:


> *Sin you are a part of a team whether you town or mafia.* You just give you team in. It's not like you are supposed to like your teammates. You are only supposed to win. You ego is not important in a team play.
> 
> *You can have fun however you like, it's legit and I do the same. Just don't be proud of losing and don't blame others for you not being able to step down you paper throne to protect yourself.* I am not your parent to teach you life tho so consider it an IMO.



Cata with the wisdom.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 4, 2016)

I totally understand when people lynch me D1 for fluffing or inactivity, but it's kinda hypocrite when they give others a pass for it. I do agree that not every player is the same, but it just sounds silly when the only reason they lynch me is because I'm fluffing. If the reason was 'its unusual for you to fluff, or kind of suspicious' it's more understandable.  

And just because I'm fluffing, doesn't necesarilly mean I don't play to win. I would still use my abilities in a way I think is best for my team, would still vote and, if in a qt, post normally in the qt.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 4, 2016)

But even if I didn't do those things, I wouldn't be that harmful. I'd only be a minor nuisance for town, especially when lynched D1, and for mafia I'd be a great bus target.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 4, 2016)

All with all, I'm gonna fluff.

I shouldn't even need to defend my fluffyness, so I'm simply not going to do that no more.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 4, 2016)

fluff is lyfe fam, go for it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 4, 2016)

Laddy knows


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2016)

You're not getting the point. Go for it. Fluff if you want.

Even feel bad that others can get away with fluff but you were "unjustly" punished for it.

It doesn't change the fact that you are the one fluffing and someone lynching you for fluffing isn't really their fault just because they let others get by with it.

In the end, your goal is to win the game with your team, and if fluffing is a disadvantage, then it's a disadvantage. Trying to make a point by intentionally hampering your team isn't really a good thing.

Do it if you want though. I just don't like this victim thing you're playing like you're only gonna fluff because everyone sucks. If you want to fluff just because you want to fluff, that's cool. But don't complain if you get lynched for it.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 4, 2016)

I am not playing a victim thing though.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2016)

Guys... you're having a serious conversation about fluffing.

Come on now....


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> That was what I was getting at hun.
> 
> But I love it.
> 
> ...



That's just one example.

Maybe it's just the impression I'm getting. But I don't seem to be the only one. You're obviously jaded because you were lynched for fluffing. Which I agree with. People get by with fluffing all the time but the one time someone active wants to just take it easy and chill people lose it. 

And you're pointing out that you're only going to fluff more every Day 1 and we're welcome to lynch you for it.

Maybe that's not victim complex but I do feel like you're trying to shift blame onto others for your bad play.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 4, 2016)

Yeah I don't understand why it turned into something serious or why I let myself talk serious about it as well...

I mean...


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2016)

Of course, fluffing isn't always bad play. But intentionally fluffing when you know people will lynch you for it and you getting lynched doesn't help your team? That's not really great.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 4, 2016)

Marco said:


> That's just one example.
> 
> Maybe it's just the impression I'm getting. But I don't seem to be the only one. You're obviously jaded because you were lynched for fluffing. Which I agree with. People get by with fluffing all the time but the one time someone active wants to just take it easy and chill people lose it.
> 
> ...


Well you're wrong. 

I am shifting blame onto you for turning this into something so super cereal though.  

Let me have my fun.


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2016)

You came in here and stated that you're going to fluff all Day 1s and the manner you stated it was as if it's punishment for people lynching you for not playing properly. This isn't the Sin I love and respect is all I'm saying.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 4, 2016)

Sinraven was it OutTv that destroyed you?


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Well you're wrong.
> 
> I am shifting blame onto you for turning this into something so super cereal though.
> 
> Let me have my fun.



If you bring something up, people will talk about it. Kinda unfair of you to be like, "Oh, don't respond to the stuff I'm saying cause I'm just fooling around."


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 4, 2016)

Marco said:


> You came in here and stated that you're going to fluff all Day 1s and the manner you stated it was as if it's punishment for people lynching you for not playing properly. This isn't the Sin I love and respect is all I'm saying.


I didn't state it like that. 

If you really love and respect me, you'd know to read 90% of what I say in a jokey tone.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 4, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Sinraven was it OutTv that destroyed you?


I don't even watch OutTV.

But it's the new season of RPDR (All Stars 2, featuring the goddess and my spirit animal, Alyssa Edwards) that made me post these gifs.

But otherwise I'd have been fluffing another way. Fluff has always been in my nature hun. There's a reason why otter Noisu once bestowed the title of Fluff Rambo upon me.


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> I didn't state it like that.
> 
> If you really love and respect me, you'd know to read 90% of what I say in a jokey tone.



Hey, if I'm wrong, that's great. But you did literally state that you're going to fluff all Day 1s and you're fine with getting lynched for it, and that you'll play properly if you live till Day 2. So I thought it's worth mentioning.

It's a pet peeve of mine, though. I hate when people blame everyone else for them getting lynched or for not following their leads. Yeah, they were the ones who lynched you and they suck for it, but it was only possible because of your own actions, no matter how understandable and agreeable your actions are.

Point being, if you were lynched unfairly or unjustly, that's still pretty much your fault.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 4, 2016)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 4, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> I don't even watch OutTV.
> 
> But it's the new season of RPDR (All Stars 2, featuring the goddess and my spirit animal, Alyssa Edwards) that made me post these gifs.
> 
> But otherwise I'd have been fluffing another way. Fluff has always been in my nature hun. There's a reason why otter Noisu once bestowed the title of Fluff Rambo upon me.




How's the job hunt coming along?


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 4, 2016)

Marco said:


> Hey, if I'm wrong, that's great. But you did literally state that you're going to fluff all Day 1s and you're fine with getting lynched for it, and that you'll play properly if you live till Day 2. So I thought it's worth mentioning.
> 
> It's a pet peeve of mine, though. I hate when people blame everyone else for them getting lynched or for not following their leads. Yeah, they were the ones who lynched you and they suck for it, but it was only possible because of your own actions, no matter how understandable and agreeable your actions are.
> 
> Point being, if you were lynched unfairly or unjustly, that's still pretty much your fault.


I don't blame anyone, nor do I think it ever seemed like I blamed anyone.

Of course, in game I will blame everyone, but that's in game and never a accurate depiction of my real feelings.  

Also pointing out the hypocrisy in people's reasoning is also not blaming, it's merely stating how stupid they sound. Which is kinda a hobby of mine.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 4, 2016)

Stelios said:


> How's the job hunt coming along?


Not well. I've been extremely busy with tons of things  (mostly parties), so haven't really had time to apply yet. 

Ironically, I'll be less busy starting tomorrow, even though school starts then. But I'll start applying to stuff from tomorrow.


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2016)

Sin, I love you, but I don't love when you argue just for the sake of arguing. Fine. I concede. You obviously were not blaming anyone else for your lynch and you are not going to play horribly and handicap your team just because you think others are stupid.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 4, 2016)

Marco said:


> Sin, I love you, but I don't love when you argue just for the sake of arguing. Fine. I concede. You obviously were not blaming anyone else for your lynch and you are not going to play horribly and handicap your team just because you think others are stupid.


That's a silly summary of my points and you know it!


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2016)

Only thing silly here are your pants.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 4, 2016)

But I'm not wearing any pants!


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2016)

That's cause you left them at my place last night.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> But I'm not wearing any pants!



No pants, best way!


----------



## Aries (Sep 4, 2016)

Seems like I missed my chance to say just fuck already


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2016)

You're at least a year late.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 4, 2016)

Apart from Sin, how many of you are working tomorrow?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Apart from Sin, how many of you are working tomorrow?



Hi!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 4, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Apart from Sin, how many of you are working tomorrow?




From my team , I'm the only one.

East Coast and Canada are sleepin

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm not working!!! Though, I can take an off whenever I want because self-employed is boss mode. I'm literally the boss, though, so...


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2016)

But we have a national holiday tomorrow because one of our Gods (the dude who has an elephant's head) has his birthday tomorrow.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 4, 2016)

As of now, I don't think I am. But maybe things can change last minute.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 4, 2016)

@Mr. Waffles could you elaborate on this?


> *why is Labour Day in the Netherlands not a thing?*
> . Yes, click that hyperlink if your relatively new to the Netherlands, it’s an essential word for understanding our political culture and history. In history countries such as Russia, Germany and France communist and socialist movements fought vicious street battles with other political groups. The sharp edges of socialist uprising weren’t that sharp due to the Poldermodel. Concensus was needed, society was  (click that one too) and socialism was just another party.
> Also, the Dutch celebrate predominantly christian holidays. And we’re are a capitalist enough nation in that the employers organizations will never ever give us an extra day off.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> @Mr. Waffles could you elaborate on this?



What exactly do you need elaboration on ? >.>


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 4, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What exactly do you need elaboration on ? >.>



Sorry about that. I mean, Labour day here is tomorrow, but the one in the article is in May. Was wondering ihe they are the same.
Also, you guys really don't have a Labour day and is it really because of the reasons outlined?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Sorry about that. I mean, Labour day here is tomorrow, but the one in the article is in May. Was wondering ihe they are the same.
> Also, you guys really don't have a Labour day and is it really because of the reasons outlined?



Well.. Labour day here is May first as far as I know.
I'm assuming it's the same, but I don't know lol.
Labour day is not really something important here as far as I know. 
Never had the day off for it anyways. 

You'll have to tell me what reasons it outlined and use simple words.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 4, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Well.. Labour day here is May first as far as I know.
> I'm assuming it's the same, but I don't know lol.
> Labour day is not really something important here as far as I know.
> Never had the day off for it anyways.
> ...



So you have like 5 holidays in a row from late April to mid May? That's pretty funny. And it is quite appropriate to do laborious work on labour day.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> So you have like 5 holidays in a row from late April to mid May? That's pretty funny. And it is quite appropriate to do laborious work on labour day.



I'm not sure what you consider in a row,
There's Easter.
Ascension Day.
King's Day.
And one I have no clue what it's called in English, Pinksterren.

They are all in the same period roughly. 

King's Day is April 27th.
Pinksterren is 2 weeks after Ascension Day. 
Ascension Day is always on a Thursday and most(?) places also add Friday as a day off to it.

As for the exact dates for Easter, Ascension Day and Pinksterren... hell if I know what those are decided on. New moon ?
Star configuration ?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 4, 2016)

I mean we have Victoria Day here, so that's like our Kings day I guess. Let's just call it Queens day.

Okay, pretty sweet holidays you guys have. I agree that those socialist holidays are too much of a distraction. 

Pinksterren is Pentecoste.


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2016)

Labor Day is May 1st. We get an off every year for that.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2016)

Marco said:


> Thanks a bunch.
> 
> Can anyone get me the Rainbow Dash role? @Law



*Rainbow Dash*
*[Buccaneer Blaze]*: A move so spectacular it hasn’t even been seen. Rainbow Dash may kill one target per cycle.

*[Sonic Rainboom]: *A kill that can be performed once every three cycles that goes through protection and cannot be tracked. You may only use one kill at a time. 

*[Cutie Mark]: *If Rainbow Dash performs three successful kills then she may use Sonic Rainboom every cycle.​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 4, 2016)

wasnt rainbow dash the godfather?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2016)

*Ishamael*​*[Balefire]*: A forbidden weave that will erase anyone it hits from existence. You may kill one player during the day phase, this ignores roleblocks. A player killed via [Balefire] cannot be revived.

*[Air Dome]*: A weave of air that stops oncoming attacks. You are bulletproof and can only be killed through lynch.

*[Cour'Souvra]*: A device of the One Power that allows an individual complete control of another. You may control one person's actions for two cycles. Two shot. This will fail if used on a godfather or an independent.

*[Seals on the Dark One's Prison]*: Seven town roles hold a seal to the Dark One's prison. If they are killed the seal they are holding will be broken. When six of the seven seals are broken the [Dark One] is unleashed upon the world.

*[Reality Crumbles]*: When three of the seven seals are broken then daily negative effects will begin to happen, ex: all investigations will fail for the cycle, all roleblocks will fail for the cycle, a random person is killed, etc. When the [Dark One] is unleashed two daily negative effects will happen.

*[Dark One]*: If six of the seven seals are broken then the [Dark One] is set free. You may choose one person who will assume the role of the Dark One (the person's previous role is 'dead' and they are now the Dark One). That person cannot be mafia or independent. You may freely communicate with the [Dark One] and you can win with him. Refer to the Dark One's role below.


_Win Condition: Free the Dark One and eliminate everyone._


*The Dark One*​*[Embodiment of Evil]*: The Dark One is the oldest and most powerful source of evil in the world. You can only be killed if you are lynched twice.

*[Ripped from The Wheel]*: The Dark One may kill one person during the night. This kill ignores doctor's protection, goes through multiple lives and cannot be roleblocked. Targets killed by this cannot be revived.


_Win Condition: Win with Ishamael._


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> I mean we have Victoria Day here, so that's like our Kings day I guess. Let's just call it Queens day.
> 
> Okay, pretty sweet holidays you guys have. I agree that those socialist holidays are too much of a distraction.
> 
> Pinksterren is Pentecoste.



There's also May 5th, Liberation Day, but that's only a day off once every 5 years.
Used to be every year, but they changed that because WWII has been over for so long or something.

I actually get more days off from my vacation hours than holidays. :/
Not that I make much use of those hours....



Marco said:


> Labor Day is May 1st. We get an off every year for that.



Lucky bastard. :/


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2016)

wat said:


> wasnt rainbow dash the godfather?



Darth Vader and Dormammu were Godfathers. Dash was the 'hitman' of Dormammu's mafia.


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Lucky bastard. :/



I just told you, I can take an off whenever I want.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2016)

Marco said:


> I just told you, I can take an off whenever I want.



Should that make you an unlucky bastard ? 

You're still a lucky bastard!


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2016)

Just pointing out that us having mandatory leaves on specific days has nothing to do with me being a lucky bastard. 

Saying "fuck you" to my Mom when she asked me to get a regular job while I prepare for masters and deciding to start my own architectural firm at the risk of crashing and burning is why I'm a lucky bastard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2016)

@Marco the Dark One is a part of Ishamael's role, not a separate one, just in case it was confusing/you didn't read through.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 4, 2016)

Marco said:


> Just pointing out that us having mandatory leaves on specific days has nothing to do with me being a lucky bastard.
> 
> Saying "fuck you" to my Mom when she asked me to get a regular job while I prepare for masters and deciding to start my own architectural firm at the risk of crashing and burning is why I'm a lucky bastard.


Good shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2016)

Marco said:


> Just pointing out that us having mandatory leaves on specific days has nothing to do with me being a lucky bastard.
> 
> Saying "fuck you" to my Mom when she asked me to get a regular job while I prepare for masters and deciding to start my own architectural firm at the risk of crashing and burning is why I'm a lucky bastard.



Sooo... what you're saying is that you're a lucky bastard.
Just like I said.


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Sooo... what you're saying is that you're a lucky bastard.
> Just like I said.


Yes. But you called me lucky for having a day off on May 1 every year. I'm pointing out that that's completely irrelevant to me. I can take a day off whenever.

@Law, but Ishamael isn't even among the finalists.


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2016)

@Senjou, your sig. Why is one dude shaded with cross hatches and the other dude with dots? Did you photoshop the two together? Doesn't look like it.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2016)

Marco said:


> Yes. But you called me lucky for having a day off on May 1 every year. I'm pointing out that that's completely irrelevant to me. I can take a day off whenever.



Who said I called you lucky for that ? 
One should look underneath the underneath that was beneath the underneath.
Quite neat.


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm imagining it has to do with some stand. The tongues getting stuck together.


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> *Who said* I called you lucky for that ?
> One should look underneath the underneath that was beneath the underneath.
> Quite neat.



You did, wafflebro.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2016)

Oh, right. I thought we were just collecting all 18 or something.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2016)

Marco said:


> You did, wafflebro.



I'm innocent on all charges!


----------



## Araragi (Sep 4, 2016)

Marco said:


> @Senjou, your sig. Why is one dude shaded with cross hatches and the other dude with dots? Did you photoshop the two together? Doesn't look like it.


it wasn't me who made it so idk. I have to wear it because of a thread I posted in.


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2016)

Only thing you're innocent of is being a dumb teenager.


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2016)

Senjou said:


> it wasn't me who made it so idk. I have to wear it because of a thread I posted in.



Is it photoshopped, though? Or is that the actual source?


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2016)

I thought you'd know 'cause I'm pretty sure both characters are from JJBA.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 4, 2016)

No idea rofl

could ask @Haze but I think it's the actual source with textures on it


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2016)

Marco said:


> Only thing you're innocent of is being a dumb teenager.



I agree with the latter, but not the former.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 4, 2016)

Marco said:


> I thought you'd know 'cause I'm pretty sure both characters are from JJBA.


Yeh they are
Rohan from P4 and Bruno from P5


----------



## Araragi (Sep 4, 2016)

It's fanart btw if that wasn't clear


----------



## Araragi (Sep 4, 2016)

Oh I see, by actual source you meant manga? Yeh it's not from the manga.

I thought you meant if someone took 2 art stocks and put them together or if it was one stock.


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2016)

Yeah, I meant the manga. I thought it was a panel from the actual manga and the tongue sticking together had something to do with some stand.


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I agree with the latter, but not the former.



So you're not innocent?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2016)

Marco said:


> So you're not innocent?



...

Damnit.

You got me there.


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2016)

You got yourself, Waffles old friend. You got yourself.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2016)

Marco said:


> You got yourself, Waffles old friend. You got yourself.



That makes me sound like Wormo. >.>


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2016)

I didn't mean you've got yourself. I mean you "got" yourself. Ya feel me?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2016)

Marco said:


> I didn't mean you've got yourself. I mean you "got" yourself. Ya feel me?



You lost me completely lol. >.>


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2016)

You said I got you. I'm saying you got yourself. You're the one who said you agree with the latter not former. Or former not latter. Or whatever.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2016)

Marco said:


> You said I got you. I'm saying you got yourself. You're the one who said you agree with the latter not former. Or former not latter. Or whatever.





You're right. >.>

See, I am dumb.

np


----------



## Magic (Sep 4, 2016)

Gang Moba o.o potential. Looks fun


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2016)

I still love you wafflebro.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2016)

Marco said:


> I still love you wafflebro.



Awwwwwww.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 4, 2016)

> in the end it doesn't even meta


----------



## Chaos (Sep 4, 2016)

Alt game ended, come talk or something.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 4, 2016)

im fucking tilted
that was my ticket to winning as SK
i am legit borderline superman status with regards towards my spite on marco atm
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Didi (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm starting a never-reveal meta


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2016)

Wado, I completely agree, I conceded when I outed you. But I've played Disguiser setups before. Extensively, at one point. I've easily played over 50-60 Disguiser games, each running 2-3 hours long real-time. It's practically impossible to catch Disguiser in the thread unless you know the people you're playing with. The only shot one has is actions. Me, a goon, alone in a game with alts where I can recognize maybe 2 guys. Yeah, I didn't think the 5% chance of winning the game was worth the 100% chance of denying your victory after you fucked my team.


----------



## Aries (Sep 4, 2016)

Those puppet dupes give me a idea for a game. Its about time NF gets a Hydra Mafia


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 4, 2016)

Hydra is the same except it's two players per account, isn't it?


----------



## Chaos (Sep 4, 2016)

Aries said:


> Those puppet dupes give me a idea for a game. Its about time NF gets a Hydra Mafia



Please do randomized hydras. I would so be up for randomized hydras.


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2016)

Definitely possible with the alt accounts and what I was thinking of doing for use in normal games, with participants knowing who the hydras are.


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2016)

wat said:


> Hydra is the same except it's two players per account, isn't it?


Theoretically, any number is possible, but 2 is the sweet spot. I guess 3 is workable too but seems like a bit much.


----------



## Aries (Sep 4, 2016)

Chaos said:


> Please do randomized hydras. I would so be up for randomized hydras.



Sounds good, will likely make the game as a members game. Mafia Icons 2: Hydra Edition it will be JJBA gimmicky


----------



## Aries (Sep 4, 2016)

More WWE Mechanics. One more update before nice it up

*The PPV mechanic*: _Since this is WWE Theme game we are adding this mechanic to give you guys the full WWE expirence. The WWE "PPVs" are mini side games that will be played along side the actual game. The PPV games are not mandatory and are optional, these games happen during the nightphase. If you choose to volunteer you have the chance to win prices if you win. These prices are low tier champions, part timers/legends and a number 1 contender shot for the WWE champion. Their will be 12 PPVs in total starting from Payback/Backlash and ending at Wrestlemania. Some PPV games will have special mechanics with other prices such as..._

*Money in the Bank*: 7 players needed for this PPV. The Winner of this game becomes Money in the Bank holder. Becoming Mr./Ms. Money in the Bank means you have the ability to cash in and become the next WWE Champion.

*Royal Rumble*: 30 players needed for this PPV. When your killed or lynched you will be redirected to a special QT for dead players. Each QT will contain 3 dead players each until theirs 10 QTs when the PPV will begin. This PPV Game is only for players who have been killed or lynched. This game is your chance to get back in the game. If you win your QT game you move up to the next one. These small games will continue until its just 1 on 1. The finals will take place in the WWE PPV game thread using the lynch mechanic. The Winner of the Royal Rumble heads to the Finals (Wrestlemania) to face the WWE Champion in our end game.

*WWE Champion Mechanic*: WWE Champion is the top price in the company. Its the only title in the game that can not be won via PPV game it must be earned. Holding the WWE Champion makes you a Indie in the game. Your job is to hold the title all the way to Wrestlemania defeating all comers who stand in your way. Be it Townies, other indies, The Authority or the Bullet Club (AJ Styles,Finn Balor). Being WWE Champion makes you Bulletproof and makes you Vigilante/Serial Killer as well. You can help Town or not. Each PPV you must defend your title but you have the option not to for one PPV. Title matches are done by lynch mechanics, Your HP for lynches is higher then most players. If your lynched in a non title match. The title is given to The Authority. If you lose the title you return back to your former alignment and new champion becomes Indie.

*Current Champion*: Dean Ambrose


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 4, 2016)

Cr that is to much man...to much mechanics. Just like your members game. Simplify dammit!

@Aries


----------



## Aries (Sep 4, 2016)

Superman said:


> Cr that is to much man...to much mechanics. Just like your members game. Simplify dammit!
> 
> @Aries



PPVs mechanics will be in their own thread. I will simplify once give out the part timers/legends mechanics. Most of the players 27 players from WF are wrestling fans so these mechanics are for them to read. They will appreciate the thought put into the game. For those who don't ill simplify it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 4, 2016)

You do not seem to know the meaning of over doing it. I swear you are going to have to pm everyone a manual on how to play this game.


----------



## Aries (Sep 4, 2016)

*WWE Game: The Simplified Version Rules*

_2 players voted per day phase. Players selected face off via R/P/S mechanics end of phase for survival_

*Part Timers/Legends:* One shot abilities that can be earned in Game(reaching a certain post number) or PPV mini games

(*Champions*) Passive abilities that can be earned via winning PPV mini games

*PPV*: Optional not mandatory. Done in separate game thread. Mini generic games where winners win prices for usage in actual game (Legends/Champions). If lose nothing happens. Some PPVs have special conditions. 12 PPV mini games in total

*WWE Champion*: Indie/Bulletproof/SK. Who ever beats champion becomes Indie/BP/SK


----------



## Aries (Sep 4, 2016)

Superman said:


> You do not seem to know the meaning of over doing it. I swear you are going to have to pm everyone a manual on how to play this game.



Do not doubt me man, time and time again have showed when really committed to a game, end up making a creative memorable game a la Yugioh, Mafia Icons, FMA each difficult themes to work with but ended up going beyond what was expected. WWE may seem complex but not as complex as Yugioh. I'm very committed to making the game as true to the source material as possible. As shown via simplified version not that hard to get into the game and it will be faithful to the WWE expirence as possible


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 4, 2016)

Aries said:


> Do not doubt me man, time and time again have showed when really committed to a game, end up making a creative memorable game a la Yugioh, Mafia Icons, FMA each difficult themes to work with but ended up going beyond what was expected. WWE may seem complex but not as complex as Yugioh. I'm very committed to making the game as true to the source material as possible. As shown via simplified version not that hard to get into the game and it will be faithful to the WWE expirence as possible



 Fool it is not about your commitment. It is your execution is what I am talking about. It feels like some games you make you just have to many untested mechanics mashed up in them and you use that game to test them all. I know for a fact you were swamped by abilities in that Yugioh game...which is one of your worst if not these worst game you have made. That one I felt you were not that dedicated to because you were always late with phase starts. All I am saying is simplify and possibly minimize roles so that you are not delayed by actions and mechanics.


----------



## Aries (Sep 5, 2016)

Superman said:


> Fool it is not about your commitment. It is your execution is what I am talking about. It feels like some games you make you just have to many untested mechanics mashed up in them and you use that game to test them all. I know for a fact you were swamped by abilities in that Yugioh game...which is one of your worst if not these worst game you have made. That one I felt you were not that dedicated to because you were always late with phase starts. All I am saying is simplify and possibly minimize roles so that you are not delayed by actions and mechanics.



Of course a lot of my games have untested mechanics that's because my creative games tend to have specific mechanics designed for that game only. When have you seen another Yugioh like game from me? Or a Mafia Icons like game from me? Ill go even further and say Heromaker game? Majority who played Yugioh enjoyed the game and I would agree with them. One of my favorite games I hosted and no I don't agree with it being my worst game. That's exaggeration. Was their delays that game? sure but when has a cr game not have delays? bonus points that game for it being in the front page the delay in actions? Its a running gag at this point my phases never  last 24 hours/ actions are delayed so it was not a Yugioh specific thing.

Now I do agree some times I end up biting more then I can chew but that's never been because made to many roles to keep up with and more to do with the fact is I have less time in my hands then I did when I first started hosting or focused on the write up stories to heavily. Now I can hear you vasto bro thinking see that's what I'm saying CBRO don't burn yourself out and make it short and sweet! But I cant do that. It goes against what I stand for as a host, as a player and as a individual. I very well can burn myself out from mafia but here's the thing I may burn but I will never fade out. I've been a host for more then 5 years now, this isn't my first time hosting a game. I got my work cut out yes but I have a month worth to make this game while those other games I had 1 week.

All I'm saying is have some faith in ole crs and you will not be disappointed when the game starts


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2016)

Didi said:


> I'm starting a never-reveal meta



I didn't expect to say that
maar ik ben het met je eens


----------



## Catamount (Sep 5, 2016)

is anyone here using meizu phones? i think i'm gonna die with mom's m2 note bitch


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2016)

Catamount said:


> is anyone here using meizu phones? i think i'm gonna die with mom's m2 note bitch



Lol China


Though almost everything's made in China nowadays so that meme has no merit anymore


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2016)

This is gold


----------



## Catamount (Sep 5, 2016)

it was all good till that contact shit started wtf


----------



## Nello (Sep 5, 2016)

Catamount said:


> is anyone here using meizu phones? i think i'm gonna die with mom's m2 note bitch


I have a Galaxy S3 and it's too old for pokemon go


----------



## Legend (Sep 5, 2016)

im back, im at uni with a stable net


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 5, 2016)

Legend said:


> im back, im at uni with a stable net



The Legend returns!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 5, 2016)

Aries said:


> The end is near.
> 
> *Crazy Hands* tried to kill Team ??? but Team ??? was hiding behind them so they attacked themselves.
> 
> ...



 

Cr never disappoints


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 5, 2016)

Nello said:


> I have a Galaxy S3 and it's too old for pokemon go



If you are above the age of 15 you are to old for Pikemon Go.

Reactions: Disagree 3


----------



## Nello (Sep 5, 2016)

If you're under the age of 15 you don't know what pokemon is and your disrespectful ass don't deserve it 




You know i'm just playing

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 5, 2016)

If you think you are too old for something, that's a sign you are probably under 18.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 5, 2016)

Come now, DDL. It's not just under 18. People can be immature even when they're 50.


----------



## Nello (Sep 5, 2016)

Being able to act immature when you're old is a good thing imo. Shows that you got nothing to prove.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 5, 2016)

Sorry I think I didn't explain the line. My point is that teenagers tend to care about being "adult" and "mature" a lot more than the actual adults. Once you become adult, you realize what others think about you doesn't matter. What matters is whether you are happy or not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Old 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 5, 2016)

Unless you're acting like a twat of course


----------



## Nello (Sep 5, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Sorry I think I didn't explain the line. My point is that teenagers tend to care about being "adult" and "mature" a lot more than the actual adults. Once you become adult, you realize what others think about you doesn't matter. What matters is whether you are happy or not.


DDL my man got it right


----------



## Marco (Sep 5, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Sorry I think I didn't explain the line. My point is that teenagers tend to care about being "adult" and "mature" a lot more than the actual adults. Once you become adult, you realize what others think about you doesn't matter. What matters is whether you are happy or not.



Yeah, I got that. I'm saying a lot of adults still act like this.


----------



## Didi (Sep 5, 2016)

And Pokemon Go is precisely for people in their twenties because they fucking grew up with the OG games and show and cardgame and the whole fucking hype everywhere and all that shit fam


----------



## Marco (Sep 5, 2016)

And caring about being "adult" or "mature" is basically being immature.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 5, 2016)

Marco said:


> Yeah, I got that. I'm saying a lot of adults still act like this.



I know, but I like generalizations.



Didi said:


> And Pokemon Go is precisely for people in their twenties because they fucking grew up with the OG games and show and cardgame and the whole fucking hype everywhere and all that shit fam



Not just them though. The whole marketing point of pokemon go, in Nintendo's point of view, is to get people who do not play the main franchise to become fans of it. So the people who did not play Pokemon as children are a big target market.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 5, 2016)

Trainer battles when


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2016)

It's a good practice not to take yourself seriously from times to times.


----------



## Didi (Sep 5, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I know, but I like generalizations.
> 
> 
> 
> Not just them though. The whole marketing point of pokemon go, in Nintendo's point of view, is to get people who do not play the main franchise to become fans of it. So the people who did not play Pokemon as children are a big target market.





yeah obviously


just meant it as a counterpoint to silly twats saying pokemon go is just for children


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 5, 2016)

i have never taken myself seriously in my life


----------



## Savage (Sep 5, 2016)

Are you guys trying to justify your maturity with immaturity?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 5, 2016)

Savage said:


> Are you guys trying to justify your maturity with immaturity?



Speaking of maturity, there is actually naughty Pokemon go stuff. Not even surprised.


----------



## Aries (Sep 6, 2016)

*WWE Legends/Part Timers*: _One Shot Abilities that can be earned in Game(reaching goal post) PPVs(Mini Games) _



*Mick Foley*(Have a Nice Day)  When Mick Foley is activated he appears to cut a promo to motivate any player of your choosing. Can reuse abilities a 2nd time


*Dude Love*(Owww have Mercy) When Dude Love is activated he can prevent a lynch from happening


*Mankind*(Baw God he's broken in half!) When Mankind is activated all actions aimed at you target mankind instead


*Cactus Jack*(One Bad Son of a B*tch) When Cactus Jack is activated you can challenge any player to a hardcore match (R/P/S) mechanics. If you win the player you chose is killed but if you lose nothing happens


----------



## Tiger (Sep 6, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Speaking of maturity, there is actually naughty Pokemon go stuff. Not even surprised.



That's cuz Candela is sexy. And the internet has decided that her and Blanche get freaky on the regular.


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 6, 2016)

I love how I can always expect random CR roles to appear in this thread.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 6, 2016)

Law said:


> That's cuz Candela is sexy. And the internet has decided that her and Blanche get freaky on the regular.



Like this weird image.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 6, 2016)

Nello said:


> Being able to act immature when you're* old* is a good thing imo. Shows that you got nothing to prove.


is word ''adult'' not good enough for you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 6, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Like this weird image.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 6, 2016)

Catamount said:


> is word ''adult'' not good enough for you


Go away old man. Who let you out of the museum anyway


----------



## Catamount (Sep 6, 2016)

Nello said:


> Go away old man. Who let you out of the museum anyway


the voices told me to kill mellon but i only found you so prepare


----------



## Tiger (Sep 6, 2016)

Catamount said:


> the voices told me to kill mellon but i only found you so prepare

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 6, 2016)

Try not to fossilize on the way here


----------



## Catamount (Sep 6, 2016)

Nello said:


> Try not to fossilize on the way here


----------



## Nello (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Marco (Sep 6, 2016)

"The time when a bee-sting turned Bear Grylls into Benedict Cumberbatch."


----------



## Didi (Sep 6, 2016)

I don't even know if Blanche is a man or a woman tbh


so androgynous


----------



## Tiger (Sep 6, 2016)

Not all women have big boobs, geez.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Catamount (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Nello (Sep 6, 2016)

That looks really painful


----------



## Hero (Sep 6, 2016)

I had no idea that super smash bros was over already


----------



## Tiger (Sep 6, 2016)

Nello said:


> That looks really painful



They don't use their claws to knead. 

Truth be told, that little guy is looking for a nipple to nurse on.

Also...Growlithe


----------



## Nello (Sep 6, 2016)

Law said:


> They don't use their claws to knead.
> 
> Truth be told, that little guy is looking for a nipple to nurse on.
> 
> Also...Growlithe


You should've told my cat that 

But now it's too late


----------



## Marco (Sep 6, 2016)

Hero said:


> I had no idea that super smash bros was over already


It's still ongoing. Or did you mean Role Madness? Solo'd that one.


----------



## Nello (Sep 6, 2016)

Wait what's so sad about Growlithe


----------



## Marco (Sep 6, 2016)

Nello said:


> Wait what's so sad about Growlithe


Check the Pokémon go game.


----------



## Nello (Sep 6, 2016)

My phone is too old 

Is this how Catamount feels

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 6, 2016)

To think that I actually contributed, despite planning not to!!

Now I'll only get fluffier, muahahaha!

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 6, 2016)

Nello said:


> My phone is too old
> 
> Is this how Catamount feels

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 6, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> To think that I actually contributed, despite planning not to!!
> 
> Now I'll only get fluffier, muahahaha!


To be fair, you enabled half the votes on you. So, again, only yourself to blame largely. And if that's going to contribute to the cycle of more fluffing and more mislynches on you, well...

@Nello, i mean the mafia game that Law is hosting.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 6, 2016)

And who's fluffier and cookier than Miss Alyssa Edwards?

Indeed, Miss Katya Zamolodchikova. 



Unleash the kraken of Russian bisexual transvestite hookers!


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 6, 2016)

Law said:


> They don't use their claws to knead.
> 
> Truth be told, that little guy is looking for a nipple to nurse on.
> 
> Also...Growlithe



I know the feeling 

But good riddance I don't have to see those gifs in that game anymore at least


----------



## Catamount (Sep 6, 2016)

Law said:


> They don't use their claws to knead.


why would you say so


----------



## Hero (Sep 6, 2016)

Marco said:


> It's still ongoing. Or did you mean Role Madness? Solo'd that one.


Yes that one. 

 

How did you figure to pick them


----------



## Marco (Sep 6, 2016)

Hero said:


> Yes that one.
> 
> 
> 
> How did you figure to pick them


Rez was scummy. And I didn't have that many options either.


----------



## Nello (Sep 6, 2016)

Marco said:


> To be fair, you enabled half the votes on you. So, again, only yourself to blame largely. And if that's going to contribute to the cycle of more fluffing and more mislynches on you, well...
> 
> @Nello, i mean the mafia game that Law is hosting.


That looks amazing. Why didn't I sign up for that 

Adorbs fanart btw 


Catamount said:


> why would you say so


Maybe he hates people with boobs and cats


----------



## Tiger (Sep 6, 2016)

Catamount said:


> why would you say so



Some kittens or cats can't help but use their claws sometimes, but the kneading has nothing to do with scratching or using claws, and everything to do with affection and nursing or the memory of nursing. It makes them comfortable and relaxed.

A kitten will push its paws like that into its mother's chest to help nurse when it's very little. Sometimes to literally coax out the nipple they want to latch onto. It's quite possible the kitten in your gif is searching for a nipple to nurse on, but it could also simply be making itself relaxed and comfortable/preparing to sleep on that lovely boob.

Adult cats do it habitually as a sign of affection for a person or a thing (a pillow it likes to lay on), but it's drawn back to when it was a nursing kitten...as it's never been more happy/relaxed as when it was doing that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 6, 2016)

Sin and laix gifs =


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 6, 2016)

Nello said:


> That looks really painful



You obviously haven't meet a cat.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 6, 2016)

Law said:


> Some kittens or cats can't help but use their claws sometimes, but the kneading has nothing to do with scratching or using claws, and everything to do with affection and nursing or the memory of nursing. It makes them comfortable and relaxed.
> 
> A kitten will push its paws like that into its mother's chest to help nurse when it's very little. Sometimes to literally coax out the nipple they want to latch onto. It's quite possible the kitten in your gif is searching for a nipple to nurse on, but it could also simply be making itself relaxed and comfortable/preparing to sleep on that lovely boob.
> 
> Adult cats do it habitually as a sign of affection for a person or a thing (a pillow it likes to lay on), but it's drawn back to when it was a nursing kitten...as it's never been more happy/relaxed as when it was doing that.


It is known © 
However all of my experience is counterclaiming as I even have different clothes absolutely spoiled by kneading  trousers, jeans, t-shirts and sweaters. Cats don't really get we are naked and expect us to be as fluffy when kneading as they are. The skin heals, my favorite t-shirt bye-bye tho


----------



## Nello (Sep 6, 2016)

Damn.

How do I explain to my cat that he's not a cat


----------



## Catamount (Sep 6, 2016)

Nello said:


> Damn.
> 
> How do I explain to my cat that he's not a cat


he doesn't give a darn tbh

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 6, 2016)

My wife's parent's cat is unable to retract her claws, and has never been able to her entire life. If she tries to sit on my lap, I'm like "No please."

Anyway, like I said-- sometimes a cat can't help it, but kneading has nothing inherently to do with claws.


----------



## Nello (Sep 6, 2016)

Whenever my cat was laying on my torso, he always let his paws rest on my throat... even when I kept putting his paw back on my shirt, he'd put it back on my throat after a little while. Idk if he just likes the warmth, or the feeling of playing with my life


----------



## Tiger (Sep 6, 2016)

He wants you dead.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 6, 2016)

Law said:


> My wife's parent's cat is unable to retract her claws, and has never been able to her entire life. If she tries to sit on my lap, I'm like "No please."
> 
> Anyway, like I said-- sometimes a cat can't help it, but kneading has nothing inherently to do with claws.


it has to do with anatomy of the paw movements tbh

why don't you cut the edge of the claws?
i am against ultimate claw cutting but cutting the sharpest edges is ok, it does not spoil the fun with the scratch post and prevents some problems too

our girl who got trauma when kid also can not retract few of her claws and she is afraid of claws cutting to an extreme extent
the scariest cat on earth lmao


----------



## Catamount (Sep 6, 2016)

Nello said:


> Whenever my cat was laying on my torso, he always let his paws rest on my throat... even when I kept putting his paw back on my shirt, he'd put it back on my throat after a little while. Idk if he just likes the warmth, or the feeling of playing with my life




the girl cat pokes with her paws the face of anyone hugging her or taking in their hands
just like ''omfg you ugly face eww not so close'' lol


----------



## Tiger (Sep 6, 2016)

She's not my cat, so I don't do shit with her. She's also mega-old, so maybe they don't want to upset her, I don't know.

I trim my cat's claws enough that they don't hurt people, but can still climb and scratch the post, etc.


----------



## Nello (Sep 6, 2016)

Law said:


> He wants you dead.


That's not true 








I mean that's just silly 







Cats don't kill things


----------



## Catamount (Sep 6, 2016)

Law said:


> She's not my cat, so I don't do shit with her. She's also mega-old, so maybe they don't want to upset her, I don't know.
> 
> I trim my cat's claws enough that they don't hurt people, but can still climb and scratch the post, etc.


oh the granny lol

yeah when mah boy was sick and we had his claws fully cut for the first time i felt like shit for not realizing he would not have been able to scratch his post anymore. ffffuck i felt like a traitor, his face was a sad wtf till they grew again


----------



## Catamount (Sep 6, 2016)

Nello said:


> Cats don't kill things


----------



## Nello (Sep 6, 2016)

Catamount said:


> the girl cat pokes with her paws the face of anyone hugging her or taking in their hands
> just like ''omfg you ugly face eww not so close'' lol


Cats with attitude are great


----------



## Nello (Sep 6, 2016)

Tbf @Catamount your face is pretty eww


----------



## Catamount (Sep 6, 2016)

Nello said:


> Tbf @Catamount your face is pretty eww


you couldn't have seen my face from that angle, you didn't raise your head higher than my waist liar


----------



## Nello (Sep 6, 2016)

Some things you can tell with your nose from a distance


----------



## Catamount (Sep 6, 2016)

Nello said:


> Some things you can tell with your nose from a distance


i knew that was your nose!
so short ):
what's you feet size? just to laugh at you more.


----------



## Nello (Sep 6, 2016)

Wait, what's happening here?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 6, 2016)

Love and peace.


----------



## Nello (Sep 6, 2016)

You know what they say about a guy with big feet


----------



## Savage (Sep 6, 2016)

Nello said:


> Wait, what's happening here?


That is a good question. What the fuck is happening in here?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Catamount (Sep 6, 2016)

I will never forget you Savage


----------



## Savage (Sep 6, 2016)

You better not. We're to get married soon


----------



## Savage (Sep 6, 2016)

Posting in Mafia convo 


Starting a new trend @Mr. Waffles


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 6, 2016)

Savage said:


> Posting in Mafia convo
> 
> 
> Starting a new trend @Mr. Waffles


----------



## Catamount (Sep 6, 2016)

Savage said:


> You better not. We're to get married soon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 6, 2016)

Nello said:


> You know what they say about a guy with big feet



That they will stink twice as much


----------



## Marco (Sep 7, 2016)

lol. Check out that Boruto animation linked at the top. Fuckin hilarious.


----------



## Magic (Sep 7, 2016)

is that made by shroomsday?


----------



## Magic (Sep 7, 2016)

OMG


----------



## Marco (Sep 7, 2016)

It says Shroomsday Productions in the banner on top, so I assume so, yes.


----------



## Magic (Sep 7, 2016)

well that put me in a mood to watch the ttgl amvs. 

lol


----------



## Magic (Sep 7, 2016)

maaaaan 2 am so tired but not asleep

feels good, natural high bb


----------



## Magic (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm listen to some soothing meditation shit and dream.

Dream something poetic. Something prophetic. Have a good day yall.


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2016)

The D1 Sinraven meta has truly arrived

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hero (Sep 7, 2016)

I didn't like it. His manga edits were funny though


----------



## Rohan (Sep 7, 2016)

Impudent said:


> wow, really? i noticed they over-modded over there, especially when i visit their questions/FAQ section (whatever it's called) and i was under the impression that caught the 'negativity' in check, but i guess not. i suppose every community has their problems. it's kind of weird how they mod so excessively, and super hard to get used to. isn't it a family friendly site too?
> 
> re: mafia issue
> that's seriously balls, dude
> i hope you can host sometime with better net, i'm sure the community would enjoy that!



I think it was ignorance of how mafia games worked (How can a mafia game progress in the initial stage if there are no fluff posts ?) and a bias towards mafia games in general (A member even said that Mafia games were a waste of time).



wat said:


> No problem, I am a pretty key player/representative of the community (would like also to bring the attention of our mods, @Marco and @Law) and I know I personally would be curious/interested in seeing what you have to offer us.
> 
> As for the concerns with your net and hosting, I don't feel that's too big of an issue as you are well aware we pretty much play every game on a 24 hour day/24 hour night cycle. If you cannot reliably end every phase on the minute is not too big of a deal to us, I believe.
> 
> ...



Okay, I have decided. I will be hosting a multiball 24 hour phase game if I get a position on the list.

The game will be 
Friends and Enemies and Enemies : 



Law said:


> Tagged to a mafia ad!
> 
> @Rohan
> 
> ...



By Turbo Games you mean games that end in two or three hours ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 7, 2016)

O___0

H-hello?..


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 7, 2016)

Rohan said:


> By Turbo Games you mean games that end in two or three hours ?



That would be correct-ish. 

Also, hello.

You look familiar.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 7, 2016)

That's cause he is from LotR!


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 7, 2016)

Catamount said:


> That's cause he is from LotR!



You make no sense.


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 7, 2016)

Or maybe too much sense?


----------



## Araragi (Sep 7, 2016)

sin got D1'd again?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 7, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> Or maybe too much sense?



> Cat
> too much sense


----------



## Tiger (Sep 7, 2016)

Rohan said:


> I think it was ignorance of how mafia games worked (How can a mafia game progress in the initial stage if there are no fluff posts ?) and a bias towards mafia games in general (A member even said that Mafia games were a waste of time).



We have had similar opposition in the past from some members, and some staff, but we are here now in our own section with our own staff. So a repeat of that won't happen any time soon.




> Okay, I have decided. I will be hosting a multiball 24 hour phase game if I get a position on the list.
> 
> The game will be
> Friends and Enemies and Enemies :
> ...



Sounds great, and as for "a position on the list"-- we play it a bit loose with a schedule, as in we don't technically have one. We just try to encourage hosts to be courteous of one another. If you check the front page of this thread, you'll see a list with links of games currently being played, and games that are in the sign-up phase.


@Patchouli when are you hosting danganronpa?
@wat when are you hosting Sins & Virtues?

@Rohan your best bet would be coordinating with these two, for when would be best to host your game. Since yours looks to be a 12-player game, I think you should go ahead and post your sign-up thread and talk with Patchouli about when he'll be doing the same.

And yeah, Turbo games meaning "start that day, end that day", basically. Can be anywhere from 2 hours to 6 hours, depending on schedules.

I also encourage you to look around at games being played, as well as games that have finished to get a better understanding of how we like to play. And  so you know the default. That way you know whether you like the default, or want to change something specific for your game.

On the front page, we also have a little poll going on in the community over which one of those spoilered roles is the best. Feel free to look through them and vote!


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 7, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > Cat
> > too much sense


Like usually cat doesn't make sense. So this time all the sense was bundled together and shot out. So she made way too much sense so it didn't make sense


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 7, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> Like usually cat doesn't make sense. So this time all the sense was bundled together and shot out. So she made way too much sense so it didn't make sense



That makes sense.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 7, 2016)

Law said:


> We have had similar opposition in the past from some members, and some staff, but we are here now in our own section with our own staff. So a repeat of that won't happen any time soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm still probably about a month off from when I want to host it, so feel free to cut in~


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 7, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That makes sense.


well im not cat so it should


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 7, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> well im not cat so it should



You're making too much sense now.

Stop before you become Cat!


----------



## Catamount (Sep 7, 2016)

Wow fcuk you too



Just


Wow

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 7, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You're making too much sense now.
> 
> Stop before you become Cat!


well we cannot have that


----------



## Marco (Sep 7, 2016)

@Rohan, hey man. Welcome to our fun little corner of the internet. 

I suggest you start a sign up thread for the game. But before that, you should go through the Rules, Guide etc thread. Also you can take a look at the ongoing directory project to check out some of our older games. 

NF Mafia is sort of unique, so you'll get a much better idea of how the games are usually structured here if you look through a few.


----------



## Nello (Sep 7, 2016)

I never looked at the rules because i'm lazy


----------



## Savage (Sep 7, 2016)

Shut up nello! You'll give a bad impression to our guest! *kick*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 7, 2016)

i think i might host a turbo game myself this weekend but in the chatterbox to get newbies potentially interested in our community

using one of the 7-13 player setups depending on how many people show interest, would probably ask a few of you to mosey on over and be an example on how to play, and the like


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2016)

ANY OF YOU GUYS OPEN TO JOIN A FANTASY LEAGUE THATS DRAFTING TONIGHT?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 7, 2016)

I don't know enough about NFL, Legbro.


----------



## Magic (Sep 7, 2016)

Nello said:


> Damn.
> 
> How do I explain to my cat that he's not a cat


lol


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2016)

FOR SHAME LAWBRO


----------



## Marco (Sep 7, 2016)

Hmmmm. How are you guys gonna be calculating the scores every week? Some automated software or old school pen and paper maths?


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2016)

@Marco who?


----------



## Marco (Sep 7, 2016)

For the fantasy league. When you guys add up the scores.


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2016)

its all done on the website bro


----------



## Marco (Sep 7, 2016)

All right, then, if someone helps me with the draft and you're okay with me loling my way through the season, sign me up


----------



## Tiger (Sep 7, 2016)

Marco is going to be your Taco, Legbro.


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2016)

Links to sign up are here, make up a team name


----------



## Marco (Sep 7, 2016)

No, I'll try to do good. Just not that hard.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 7, 2016)

10 more roles to go for the RWBY game.

I'm itching to open sign ups as soon as it's done, but on the flip side, I'd like to start to each at Season 4 premiere. But it's still 6 weeks away...

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 7, 2016)

What is ruby?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 7, 2016)

Marco said:


> What is ruby?



The chick in my set.

She is the protagonist of RWBY, this awesome web-anime.



Has a somewhat swallow plot but awesome fights and an amazing soundtrack. And the story has been starting to get pretty good as of Season 3.

Watch the trailers, then the episodes.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 7, 2016)

And is also the setting of my next game. 27 players. Semi-open. Role madness with some bastard mechanics.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Araragi (Sep 7, 2016)

Yeh autosign me for that fam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 7, 2016)

Alwaysmind's Fun Thought Of The Day: #32

How do rock pokemons procreate?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chaos (Sep 7, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Alwaysmind's Fun Thought Of The Day: #32
> 
> How do rock pokemons procreate?



When two Pokemon like each other a lot...

Eggs appear.

This is canon explanation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 7, 2016)

Legend said:


> ANY OF YOU GUYS OPEN TO JOIN A FANTASY LEAGUE THATS DRAFTING TONIGHT?


I am intrested but never drafted before and what type of leauge?


----------



## Marco (Sep 7, 2016)

Okay I meant to type Rwby. It got autocorrected to Ruby. But it worked


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2016)

nfcnorth said:


> I am intrested but never drafted before and what type of leauge?




Sign up using the links from that draft


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2016)

I cant wait for RWBY Season 4, Team RNJR


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 7, 2016)

Chaos said:


> When two Pokemon like each other a lot...
> 
> Eggs appear.
> 
> This is canon explanation.



But even mamal Pokemon have eggs. 
Disturbing thought of the day. Can you picture what two Onyx mating would look like? And how do they not break the egg? More importantly, where do the eggs come out of? 
Pokemon, you have opened a whole new world of philosophy.


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 7, 2016)

@Legend
Before I do is there actual cash involved? I am on a tight budget right now so if there is I probably should sit out. I ask because I have heard/seen leagues that need money to be in.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 7, 2016)

Chaos said:


> When two Pokemon like each other a lot...
> 
> Eggs appear.
> 
> This is canon explanation.


this is how it happens in real life too kids


----------



## Tiger (Sep 7, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> But even mamal Pokemon have eggs.
> Disturbing thought of the day. Can you picture what two Onyx mating would look like? And how do they not break the egg? More importantly, where do the eggs come out of?
> Pokemon, you have opened a whole new world of philosophy.



They wouldn't break the eggs, as they'd be made of rock, too.

They'd come out of the tip of the tail.


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2016)

lol no its free, its for fun man, you may get a prize in the end like a Big Avy, Sparkly Avatar


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 7, 2016)

thats what I thought but I don't like to assume anything.


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2016)

Good Good, the more the merrier


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 7, 2016)

Law said:


> They wouldn't break the eggs, as they'd be made of rock, too.
> 
> They'd come out of the tip of the tail.



But in gold, silver and crystal all the eggs look like togeppi's. Clearly not a boulder egg.


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 7, 2016)

Hmmm this rwby sounds interesting. I might have to watch it.


Which means autosign me as well for the game! (Which id probably be one of the first to sign up for anyway)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2016)

Season 3 will break your soul

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 7, 2016)

So I was asked if I could mod okcupid

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Melodie (Sep 7, 2016)

Senjou said:


> this is how it happens in real life too kids


Share your experiences.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 7, 2016)

Melodie said:


> Share your experiences.


I could show you what i mean irl so you can experience it yourself

got em 


how was your bday clairebear

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Melodie (Sep 7, 2016)

Senjou said:


> I could show you what i mean irl so you can experience it yourself
> 
> got em
> 
> ...



'Twas great. Got shitfaced af


----------



## Araragi (Sep 7, 2016)

Melodie said:


> 'Twas great. Got shitfaced af


good. The best way to spend a bday tbh.

amirite @Atlantic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Savage (Sep 8, 2016)

should i wear original v1 skin or SJ Heros beta?


----------



## Catamount (Sep 8, 2016)

wat said:


> i think i might host a turbo game myself this weekend but in the chatterbox to get newbies potentially interested in our community

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 8, 2016)

NFL?  G..go Broncos


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 8, 2016)

Savage said:


> should i wear original v1 skin or SJ Heros beta?



Black.

But original is good too.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2016)

Ooh, Malazan getting some love. Can it beat the Magik?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 8, 2016)

Smh DDL. 

Magikarp, best role!


----------



## Nello (Sep 8, 2016)

Smh people keep underestimating Magikarp. When will they learn?!?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 8, 2016)

Nello said:


> Smh people keep underestimating Magikarp. When will they learn?!?



Dat Nello.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2016)

Though, I think the poll is biased towards the roles freshest in people's memory.

Sandro was epic, Magikarp is being voted for humor only. But it is favorite, not what was the strongest.


----------



## Nello (Sep 8, 2016)

I got you bro 
Now get in my mouth!


----------



## Nello (Sep 8, 2016)

Oh c'mon the splash thing was amazing  I just wish Gyarados was a bit more intimidating.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 8, 2016)

Law said:


> Though, I think the poll is biased towards the roles freshest in people's memory.
> 
> Sandro was epic, Magikarp is being voted for humor only. But it is favorite, not what was the strongest.



> for humor only

If NF had a heart breaking emote it would be here.



Nello said:


> I got you bro
> Now get in my mouth!



Well... that turned awkward fast.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2016)

Due to my angel write-ups, it ended up being quite investigative, but let's not kid ourselves...it has 6 votes because it's hella funny when Matariel spit in people's faces.


----------



## Nello (Sep 8, 2016)

Why is my food being sassy with me


----------



## Nello (Sep 8, 2016)

That part was kinda funny but what made it so amazing was the revelation that it wasn't just a useless splash and that Magikarp played us all


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 8, 2016)

Law said:


> Due to my angel write-ups, it ended up being quite investigative, but let's not kid ourselves...it has 6 votes because it's hella funny when Matariel spit in people's faces.



It being investigative has nothing to do with my vote for it, >.>
Magikarp (not Gyrados) would be in the top 3 of my most liked roles.
Regardless of write ups.

Write ups just added to it.



Nello said:


> Why is my food being sassy with me



Because you like it sassy, obviously.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2016)

Appreciate it. I liked the role, too. Thank Alwaysmind, IIRC.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 8, 2016)

Nello said:


> That part was kinda funny but what made it so amazing was the revelation that it wasn't just a useless splash and that Magikarp played us all


It was funny that i said that and you all ignored but np


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 8, 2016)

Law said:


> Appreciate it. I liked the role, too. Thank Alwaysmind, IIRC.



> Thank Alwaysmind

This reminded me of Married with Children for some reason. 

_Thanks Alwaysmind.
_
>.>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 8, 2016)

When?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 8, 2016)

wat said:


> wat


Had problems with quotes I see.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 8, 2016)

Nothing like loudly playing the Song of Storms on my phone while it's raining outside.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 8, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Nothing like loudly playing the Song of Storms on my phone while it's raining outside.



Quality choice.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stelios (Sep 8, 2016)

Nello said:


> Why is my food being sassy with me


You have to kill it first

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 8, 2016)

Stelios said:


> You have to kill it first



Those cows sure can run and kick.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 8, 2016)

Stelios said:


> You have to kill it first



*notes the people that liked this post and clearly want me dead*

IGMEOY!!!!!


----------



## Nello (Sep 8, 2016)

We just want to kill you because we like you


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 8, 2016)

Nello said:


> We just want to kill you because we like you



That's what I always say, but nobody believes me either.


----------



## Nello (Sep 8, 2016)

Well no one is gonna believe you if you don't eat them


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 8, 2016)

I was dead by the time Magikarp was revealed so I dont remember what it did besides turning into a Gyarados.

Tbh I don't remember what Malazan did either but I remember thinking it was epic.

My favorite roles aren't in this poll.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 8, 2016)

The mod life is pretty tough lol.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 8, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That's what I always say, but nobody believes me either.




Never trust the dolls or the clowns.


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 8, 2016)

New more gaming friendly computer working finally being finally set up except for the minor detail of sound hype! Yes it could be better for gaming but anything is better than a non-gaming laptop.


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 8, 2016)

also draft day hype! Start of nfl season too but no teams I care about playing might change after the draft though.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2016)

Go Packers!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 8, 2016)

Law said:


> Some kittens or cats can't help but use their claws sometimes, but the kneading has nothing to do with scratching or using claws, and everything to do with affection and nursing or the memory of nursing. It makes them comfortable and relaxed.
> 
> A kitten will push its paws like that into its mother's chest to help nurse when it's very little. Sometimes to literally coax out the nipple they want to latch onto. It's quite possible the kitten in your gif is searching for a nipple to nurse on, but it could also simply be making itself relaxed and comfortable/preparing to sleep on that lovely boob.
> 
> Adult cats do it habitually as a sign of affection for a person or a thing (a pillow it likes to lay on), but it's drawn back to when it was a nursing kitten...as it's never been more happy/relaxed as when it was doing that.


My cat Mia was separated from her mother early and would suck on a blanket a lot. It was adorable.

I'm playing Life Is Strange and this game is just so heavy. Not that it doesn't have some lightheartedness but goddamn...I had to take a break. Watching South Park now to ease up things.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 8, 2016)

Have you played stick of truth? I can't wait for the sequel.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 8, 2016)

NF Mafia's Greatest:

Godfather
Goon
Cop
Vig
Doctor
Townie
Serial Killer

I'm asking for science


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 8, 2016)

Also unrelated to the former question.

@Law @Marco

What's the viability of an alt game where the alt names are those of the people who signed up with SP added to the end.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 8, 2016)

Marco said:


> Have you played stick of truth? I can't wait for the sequel.


Is this a serious question? Of course I have. I've been watching South Park regularly since I was like eight years old.


----------



## Melodie (Sep 8, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I'm playing Life Is Strange and this game is just so heavy. Not that it doesn't have some lightheartedness but goddamn


Which episode are you on? Love that game.


----------



## Marco (Sep 8, 2016)

The list isn't quite right. Separate Goon and Godfather is redundant. It's far too much of a team effort. Mafia can only be one category. Individual abilities hardly matter.



~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Also unrelated to the former question.
> 
> @Law @Marco
> 
> What's the viability of an alt game where the alt names are those of the people who signed up with SP added to the end.



Kinda beats the purpose of the alts though, right? Unless you want it to make a disguiser game.

Anyway, it's all upto Reznor. He's the one who needs to take out time to make the accounts and tinker with the permissions.

@WolfPrinceKiba, 8 years is far too young, I'd say. But yeah, Stick of Truth was a fucking amazing game. I just got it cause "South Park" but it's actually legitimately good as a game, and South Park works just wonderfully in RPG format.

I'm even more excited for the new one because superhero RPG and because they're improving on the tactical part since the first game was too easy.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 8, 2016)

@Marco 
True.

Also had some ideas in mind but dunno if they're actually good ideas yet so we'll see if Reznor is game for it and then I'll think about it more later


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 8, 2016)

Law said:


> Go away Packers no one loves you!


fixed for you. (vikings fan here)


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 8, 2016)

Melodie said:


> Which episode are you on? Love that game.


@Melodie : Episode 4.


*Spoiler*: _Life is Strange spoilers_ 



I couldn't prevent Kate from committing suicide






Marco said:


> @WolfPrinceKiba, 8 years is far too young, I'd say. But yeah, Stick of Truth was a fucking amazing game. I just got it cause "South Park" but it's actually legitimately good as a game, and South Park works just wonderfully in RPG format.
> 
> I'm even more excited for the new one because superhero RPG and because they're improving on the tactical part since the first game was too easy.


@Marco : Yes well, I wasn't much supervised as a kid. Even so, I didn't let it corrupt my fragile little mind.

Stick of Truth is amazing. Plan to replay it prior to the Fractured But Whole.


----------



## Marco (Sep 8, 2016)

Nah, I didn't mean it being inappropriate. I mean, what did you even understand in South Park at that age? It's not really kid humor. Immature lot of times, but I don't really expect anyone under 12 years to enjoy much of the humor.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 8, 2016)

Marco said:


> Nah, I didn't mean it being inappropriate. I mean, what did you even understand in South Park at that age? It's not really kid humor. Immature lot of times, but I don't really expect anyone under 12 years to enjoy much of the humor.


I don't remember really. The early seasons involve a lot more simple humor or maybe I just got some things earlier than most kids.


----------



## Savage (Sep 8, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I'm playing Life Is Strange and this game is just so heavy. Not that it doesn't have some lightheartedness but goddamn...I had to take a break. Watching South Park now to ease up things.





Melodie said:


> Which episode are you on? Love that game.


I've been meaning to start ep 3 for the longest now


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm still in the classroom at the start of ep1


----------



## Savage (Sep 8, 2016)

I think I might play tonight. Gotta write a paper first tho


----------



## God (Sep 8, 2016)

I got this drank in my cup...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melodie (Sep 8, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> @Melodie : Episode 4.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Life is Strange spoilers_
> ...



Oh cool, please do share your thoughts once you finish the game, as there are some very mixed opinions regarding its conclusion, which is fairly interesting imo.


*Spoiler*: _Life is Strange spoilers_ 



 Same!  I know several people that failed saving her but decided to replay that part of the game just to get it right. I decided to go along with it and embrace my terribleness


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 8, 2016)

Melodie said:


> Oh cool, please do share your thoughts once you finish the game, as there are some very mixed opinions regarding its conclusion, which is fairly interesting imo.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Life is Strange spoilers_
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I have basically from the get go decided to stick to all my initial choices, only rewinding time when it is necessary to progress in the story. I will do my best to save her on a replay but as grim as it is...it might be that her death enhances the story. I did really try all throughout to assist her but I had a too logical, long term plan

The characters are great so far. Warren would be my best bro if I was in that universe, going for that Max x Warren route. 




Will report when I am finished.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> NF Mafia's Greatest:
> 
> Godfather
> Goon
> ...



me for vig for sure, maybe townie

prolly mio for sk cuz l0l

doctor is very interesting cuz i cant honestly remember any 'mvp' doctor games cuz thats incredibly hard to play well

most ive seen is like two successful protects on would-be kills or smth without a pocket doctor (protecting a claimed role)


----------



## God (Sep 9, 2016)

Sin is goat Doctor


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 9, 2016)

@~Mystic Serenade~ 
I'm the best gf. My principles make me the best. Uncontested fact.


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 9, 2016)

nfcnorth said:


> fixed for you. (I love the Rams here)


Fixed for you


----------



## Catamount (Sep 9, 2016)

Please make alt game with SP accounts and just give them normal names lile Jessy, Derek, Anne and so on


----------



## Marco (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm used to the angel names by now, honestly. You got pretty good at it, too, IIRC.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2016)

the angel names also makes it seem more grand


----------



## Catamount (Sep 9, 2016)

what a damn tenshi kinryouku i see here


----------



## God (Sep 9, 2016)

let's go deep inside
the solitary mind of a madman who screams in the dark
Evil lurks, enemies, see me flee
Activate my hate, let it break, to the flame


----------



## Nello (Sep 9, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Please make alt game with SP accounts and just give them normal names lile Jessy, Derek, Anne and so on


This or Pokemon are the only real options


----------



## Aries (Sep 9, 2016)

Use the sp accounts for a porn game


----------



## Tiger (Sep 9, 2016)

Marco said:


> The list isn't quite right. Separate Goon and Godfather is redundant. It's far too much of a team effort. Mafia can only be one category. Individual abilities hardly matter.



I disagree 100%. I've seen plenty of people who were decent at being mafia, but not very good at being a Godfather. And I'm better at being Godfather than I am a regular scumbag, because I like being in the hot seat. Also, I know I'll be scanned/targeted, and GF often has defenses.

OF course, even a regular mafia can step up and be the leader, everyone knows that. But it's slightly different when you ARE the Godfather. People look to you for guidance, and I thrive in that position.

I toss my hat in the ring for top GF.



Marco said:


> Nah, I didn't mean it being inappropriate. I mean, what did you even understand in South Park at that age? It's not really kid humor. Immature lot of times, but I don't really expect anyone under 12 years to enjoy much of the humor.



Kids understand a lot more than adults give them credit for, because they forget what it was like to be that age. They understand, but they can't vocalize or put together their thoughts to explain what is going on.

I watched South Park with a 9 and 10 year old, and they laughed their asses off at the simpler Cartman/Kenny jokes. There was more than enough in seasons 1 and 2 for simple humor that kids understood. And sometimes they laughed and didn't know why...they just knew it was funny.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 9, 2016)

tfw only time I got SK I got N1'd by didi who was cop but I killed him at the same time too


----------



## Tiger (Sep 9, 2016)

I used to be a good SK back in the day. I'm only good at it now if I scan inno and have BP.

Faves-level of SK I'd be good at. Lots of moving parts, just how I like it.

But a vanilla SK? I've never gotten past N2.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2016)

I almost secured my first SK win ever.

But then fucking Marco.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 9, 2016)

My first on NF was Faves 1...I've won as cult leader in Ishamael's Gundam game.

That's about it, I think. I don't think I've been an SK since. I was Dexter Morgan, but he wasn't really an SK...more of a psycho-Vig.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 9, 2016)

My first game was CR's Teen Titans. Aka the trolliest game CR has ever hosted.

Second game was Favs 4.

No wonder I love role madness so much.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 9, 2016)

dat set DDL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks!

I went to the RWBY FC and asked for a Cinder avatar. This is the result.

I needed a fresh avatar to wear for my game.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 9, 2016)

Sexy tiger lady.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 9, 2016)

Law said:


> I disagree 100%. I've seen plenty of people who were decent at being mafia, but not very good at being a Godfather. And I'm better at being Godfather than I am a regular scumbag, because I like being in the hot seat. Also, I know I'll be scanned/targeted, and GF often has defenses.



I don't think I'm following you. How can someone be good at being mafia but not godfather? 

When I think of being good at mafia, I don't see how there are separate categories for GF and normal mafia. And GF defenses giving an easier time to high profile players doesn't really say much in RM.

By being good at mafia, do you just mean not attracting much attention and blending? Then I understand the distinction you're making, but then it shouldn't be based on the actual role one got. If there's a game where you were goon and led your team behind the scenes while your GF blended without attracting attention, I would actually say you were a good GF and the GF a good mafia. 

But, personally, being able to avoid attention and blending isn't enough for me to consider someone great at being mafia. Unless you're crucial behind the scenes in your QT, I'm not really going to be impressed by your scum play. 

Which is why I don't see the point of 2 different categories. One title of "best mafia" covers everything I look for. Singular defenses of the role don't matter much to me since any role can have any defense. 



> OF course, even a regular mafia can step up and be the leader, everyone knows that. But it's slightly different when you ARE the Godfather. People look to you for guidance, and I thrive in that position.
> 
> I toss my hat in the ring for top GF.



If you didn't step up and be a leader, you just don't count as a good mafia to me. That's not something I expect from GF. It's something I expect from any good mafia player. 

Also, in our community the GF role hardly matters. The player does. If I'm in a game with you as GF, I'm not gonna be counting on you because you're GF. I'm gonna be counting on you cause you're Eddy sensei. 

I've been in more mafia teams than most people here and almost always adopt sort of a leader-ish position regardless of being GF or not. And that's true for all players I consider good at mafia. And that's a criteria for me when judging people as good at being mafia. 

But if you're making a distinction like I mentioned (goon being blendy dude and GF being leader), then I would say I shouldn't depend on what role you got. 



> Kids understand a lot more than adults give them credit for, because they forget what it was like to be that age. They understand, but they can't vocalize or put together their thoughts to explain what is going on.
> 
> I watched South Park with a 9 and 10 year old, and they laughed their asses off at the simpler Cartman/Kenny jokes. There was more than enough in seasons 1 and 2 for simple humor that kids understood. And sometimes they laughed and didn't know why...they just knew it was funny.


Stupid kids.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 9, 2016)

When I say "leader", I'm talking about a position only one person in a group can have.

So you're saying if you're not the leader of your team, then you're not a good teammate?

That's just wrong.

Not everyone can handle the pressure of leadership, but it doesn't mean they're not a good scum player. The fact I even had to defend my point baffles me.


----------



## Marco (Sep 9, 2016)

Also, I actually prefer it if a low key player is GF or crucial role and I'm a lesser important role as scum in RM games.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 9, 2016)

This cough is giving me a crazy sore throat.

Fuck being sick.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 9, 2016)

On the plus side, my voice got about 3 levels deeper...kinda sounds funny.


----------



## Aries (Sep 9, 2016)

After the wwe game the next games plan on hosting is between Mythologies or Members Mafia.


----------



## Marco (Sep 9, 2016)

Law said:


> When I say "leader", I'm talking about a position only one person in a group can have.
> 
> So you're saying if you're not the leader of your team, then you're not a good teammate?
> 
> ...



When I say leader, I don't mean being the supreme leader who calls the shots. I mean that you try to take the lead, give advice, and step up whether needed or not. 

And im talking in general. Not just for one game. If you're a good teammate, then you're probably a good leader as well. And over a decent sample size, you will demonstrate your leadership qualities, regardless of whether you're GF or goon. 

But if going by the definition I think you're going for, like I said, it shouldn't depend on the role at all. I've been a leader 95% of my scum games and I was probably GF only 10% of the times. But I would think the other 85% would count too, right? 

You're focusing too much on my terminology, I think. Also, I'm not understanding exactly where the distinction is for you. Would help if you answered the queries I had.


----------



## Didi (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm good at mafia when I'm leading my team and bad if I'm just following other people's shots cuz I play less naturally (plus I'm not there as much to pick up teammates slack or instruct them who to whack or how to post etc)

but that doesn't necessarily depend on me actually having the role of GF, Marco's right on that


----------



## Tiger (Sep 9, 2016)

Considering that the "best Mafia leader" is most likely going to be "the best mafia player", it's true that having two separate categories is redundant.

However, being good at being mafia does not mean you're good at being the mafia leader/godfather.

A = B, but B doesn't = A.

So in the end, I do agree having both categories is silly.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2016)

Didi said:


> I'm good at mafia when I'm leading my team and bad if I'm just following other people's shots cuz I play less naturally (plus I'm not there as much to pick up teammates slack or instruct them who to whack or how to post etc)
> 
> but that doesn't necessarily depend on me actually having the role of GF, Marco's right on that



Just let Cubey call the shots fam AYY LMAO

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2016)

(Reference to a previous vanilla game btw)


----------



## Marco (Sep 9, 2016)

Law said:


> Considering that the "best Mafia leader" is most likely going to be "the best mafia player", it's true that having two separate categories is redundant.
> 
> However, being good at being mafia does not mean you're good at being the mafia leader/godfather.
> 
> ...



Yeah, leader and player makes more sense, too. When you say godfather and goon, that makes me think only the people who got those roles are eligible.

Also, in the B =/= A thing, can you give me an example so I can be clear where you're drawing the line?


----------



## Stelios (Sep 9, 2016)

I've got a totally different mindset as scum. I m able to isolate and guess possible town power roles but as town I'm towning


----------



## Didi (Sep 9, 2016)

wat said:


> Just let Cubey call the shots fam AYY LMAO




DELET THIS


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2016)

yo

im hosting a turbo mafia game in the chatterbox in like 10 minutes to scour for new talent/interest

need 2-4 of you to join in and show these youngins how its done


----------



## Didi (Sep 9, 2016)

hmmm

naw I think I'm gonna go play vidya in a bit


----------



## Marco (Sep 9, 2016)

I can't chip in, unfortunately. I'm multi tasking and posting via phone. Not very conductive to a turbo game where I should be helping new players.


----------



## Nello (Sep 9, 2016)

How does a turbogame work?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2016)

np u ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

anyone else?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2016)

Nello said:


> How does a turbogame work?



requires completely focus, a mafia game where the days and night phases are minutes long and the game is generally about an hour long or so


----------



## Nello (Sep 9, 2016)

I see


----------



## Nello (Sep 9, 2016)

Ninjad. I might join.


----------



## Didi (Sep 9, 2016)

This Nello quickly joining so he doesn't get @Nello 'd
smart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 9, 2016)

music reminder

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2016)

well, that was a bad idea.


----------



## Marco (Sep 9, 2016)

What happened


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2016)

no one showed any interest 

i think ill just privately recruit 2-3 people if i can, probably ask 5-7 people if they would be interested and hope for a 20-30% success rate


----------



## Marco (Sep 9, 2016)

Turbo gun be hard to get people to commit to.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 9, 2016)

As much as I love Southpark a 9er and 10er shouldn't be watching it.


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2016)

Senjou said:


> tfw only time I got SK I got N1'd by didi who was cop but I killed him at the same time too


That's good intuition. Gj.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 9, 2016)

o I meant he was vig, not cop. Cops don't usually kill obv

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2016)

They do when you black.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2016)

LUL


----------



## Araragi (Sep 9, 2016)

RemChu said:


> They do when you black.


----------



## Aries (Sep 9, 2016)

their will be a mafia edit chapter today


----------



## Hero (Sep 9, 2016)

Who's in it


----------



## Aries (Sep 9, 2016)

Set sail to the grand line.its happening

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2016)

lol fb and davy in it.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 9, 2016)

Got a new job!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2016)

Yo, good job man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 9, 2016)

R.I.P. AM. :/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 9, 2016)

*WWE Legends Part Timers List Part 2*: One shot abilities that can be earned in thread(via reaching goal post) winning PPV mini games


5: *GoldBerg*(_Who's Next_?) When Goldberg is activated if you are up for a lynch Goldberg can 1 Hit KO your opponent with a spear lynching them


6: *Hulk Hogan* (_Hulking up_) When Hulk Hogan is activated when your up for a lynch and your HP is below 5 Hulk Hogan raises your HP back to when it started


7: *Diesal* (_Jackhammer powerbomb_) When Diesal is activated you can choose any player and Diesal will text himself to jackhammer powerbomb them cutting their HP when up for a lynch in half for the rest of the game


8: *Razor Ramon* (_1 more for da Bad Guys_) When Razor Ramon is activated you become immune to all actions from the alignment opposite of your own for one cycle


9: *NWO* (_NWO 4 Lyfe_) When NWO is activated NWO can do a run in during a main event lynch beating both players up and double lynching them


10: *Sting* (The Vigilante) When Sting is activated you can target any player and if they are Anti-Town Sting kills them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2016)

I like the mechanic of rewarding players for activity.....

Would be nice to see a mechanic that rewards players based on how they post. However, that would take heavy input from the moderator to do so. Might try something like that in the summer or over winter break.

In theory would give scum incentive to be active. Double edge sword, since the more active you are the bigger the target you become. The more in view you are to others. Also, could reward for various other minute things, like how modern games have achievements.

Hmmm, maybe it would be easier just to write an online program for something of that scale and people play on that. (Maybe I'll make it for a project.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 9, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Yo, good job man!



Thanks man!




Mr. Waffles said:


> R.I.P. AM. :/



Well I'll try to be active.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 9, 2016)

This year has been quite lucky for me, getting work experience in my fields. Next stop is me asking a girl I like out.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 9, 2016)

Git em AM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> This year has been quite lucky for me, getting work experience in my fields. Next stop is me asking a girl like out.


Godspeed tiger. 


RemChu said:


> I like the mechanic of rewarding players for activity.....
> 
> Would be nice to see a mechanic that rewards players based on how they post. However, that would take heavy input from the moderator to do so. Might try something like that in the summer or over winter break.
> 
> ...



This is feasible with a small group of players like 10.
Very feasible.

but uh a role progression game.... might not last long with so few players.
I don't know need to think about it.

If you reward characters with defensive shit it stalls the game, offensive shortens it. The criteria to determine the worth of a reward is uh ya.

Maybe 3 tier class progression. brainstorming end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 10, 2016)

Congratulations, AM. Moving up in the world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 10, 2016)

I want a job. 
Alwaysmind teach me your ways


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 10, 2016)

Catamount said:


> I want a job.
> Alwaysmind teach me your ways



My ways might not be best ways.  I waited a long time for both of the job offers I got this year. But I got good references.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 10, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Godspeed tiger.
> 
> 
> This is feasible with a small group of players like 10.
> ...



And abilities that can randomly go to any faction are tricky to balance. You have to account for either side both having them or not having them at any point of the game.

In my One Piece game, the Mera Mera no Mi was originally going to have super-kills. I took that out because I didn't want the setup to have a super-kill I couldn't keep track off while balancing the game.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 10, 2016)

Catamount said:


> I want a job.
> Alwaysmind teach me your ways



If you are having trouble getting a job, lower your standards and ask for a lower pay. Then learn your field as much as you can so you can later be good enough to demand better pays. That's what worked for me.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 10, 2016)

Catamount said:


> I want a job.
> Alwaysmind teach me your ways





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> If you are having trouble getting a job, lower your standards and ask for a lower pay. Then learn your field as much as you can so you can later be good enough to demand better pays. That's what worked for me.



DDL is right @Catamount. Low expectation, and low pay is what you can use to build a resume or curriculum vitae if you are having trouble finding work. Volunteer work also helps, but do not volunteer just everywhere, choose carefully places that can help boost your credentials. For instance, if you studied history, art, museology, volunteering at a museum is a good start. Since there are not many job openings you want to gain more experience in that field by doing volunteer work or even see if they have internship programs that you can apply to.

Also connections, telling friends you are looking for a job, people will give you a heads up if they know a job opening that you can apply to is coming up. That's how I got my summer job before this one, my friend told me her boss was hiring, got it.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 10, 2016)

I am 28 and I've started working while still at school.
Love you my sincere m8s <3


----------



## Marco (Sep 10, 2016)

I also worked during school. But only 'cause my parents refused to give me allowance. Instead they offered to double whatever I earned.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 10, 2016)

My parents didn't have anything so I was just greedy and also volunteered a lot. Didn't help my future life at all lawl


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 10, 2016)

Catamount said:


> I am 28 and I've started working while still at school.
> Love you my sincere m8s <3



I'll soon leave that number.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 10, 2016)

My parents don't mind helping me as long as they think I'm progressing. I didn't have to work during college, but I was studying so it was okay. And now they are helping me with some money so I can live a confortable life even with a low pay, but I'm wotking and getting experience so it's okay too.

I want to be able to ditch my parents' help eventually, but as long as I'm moving foward, I think I'm making the money they invest in me worth it.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 10, 2016)

So I just finished the second Phoenix Wright game. Most of the game was't really special, but the last case is hands down the best I've seen until now. I was on the edge of my seat during all of it.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 10, 2016)

'Farewell, my Turnabout' is one of the best cases in the entire series yeah. My personal favourite.

Third game is filled with quality though, I envy you being able to play that for the first time
The penultimate case in that is also a heavy contender for best in the series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 10, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Araragi (Sep 10, 2016)

jigglypuff is such a dick lol

it's a shame the jigglypuff trope didn't make it past gen 1 (or maybe 2?)


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 10, 2016)

I just watched the first Pokemon movie.

That shit sucked balls mang.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 10, 2016)

I thought it was amazing when I watched it as 8.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 10, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I thought it was amazing when I watched it as 8.



> 8

Of course.

Only sad part was Pikachu after Ash got stoned.
But Ash getting stoned was the highlight of the movie.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 10, 2016)

Please don't ruin my memories Waffles. Let me believe the film is actually good even though it wouldn't survive a rewatch.

It's the same with Batman and Robin. I have good memories of it that don't need to be tainted by watching it again after I became 10.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 10, 2016)

@Catamount 
you're younger than I thought you were 


@Marco
get your gf to play mafia

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 10, 2016)

tfw no qt3.14 gf to play mafia with and policy lynch every game


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 10, 2016)

wat said:


> tfw no qt3.14 gf to play mafia with and policy lynch every game



Get Shinobu to play


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 10, 2016)

yeah i should probably force her to play sins vs. virtues 

and maybe the jester game i think ill be hosting a week from now or so


----------



## Catamount (Sep 10, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> @Catamount
> you're younger than I thought you were
> 
> 
> ...


Can you plz just die or idk
 hate hate hate


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 10, 2016)

whenever someone lowkey implies i am old because of my age i make sure to jubilantly remind them that i am

in the springtime of my youth


----------



## Nello (Sep 10, 2016)

That's what an old man with a bad haircut would say 

wat, are you using all that energy to compensate for something?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm bald.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Savage (Sep 10, 2016)

Only sad pokemon movie is pokemon heros with latios and latias

I cri evrytiem I wach it


----------



## Nello (Sep 10, 2016)

wat said:


> I'm bald.


You skipped summer and fall and went straight to winter


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 10, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Can you plz just die or idk
> hate hate hate



Don't be that way baybee 



Savage said:


> Only sad pokemon movie is pokemon heros with latios and latias
> 
> I cri evrytiem I wach it



I've only seen this one and the first two


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 10, 2016)

wat said:


> whenever someone lowkey implies i am old because of my age i make sure to jubilantly remind them that i am
> 
> in the springtime of my youth


30 is the new 14


----------



## Catamount (Sep 11, 2016)

Here comes dat bold and bald joke!.. Or not.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 11, 2016)

the wh0


----------



## Magic (Sep 11, 2016)

@wat watched first ep of stranger things, 

I liked it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 11, 2016)

i havent seen it yet myself

will watch it after i finish 'the night of'


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 11, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Here comes dat bold and bald joke!.. Or not.



Hairless cats are horrible. :/



wat said:


> the wh0



Good band, quality music.



RemChu said:


> @wat watched first ep of stranger things,
> 
> I liked it.





wat said:


> i havent seen it yet myself
> 
> will watch it after i finish 'the night of'



Stranger Things is excellent!


----------



## Catamount (Sep 11, 2016)

All cats are better than humans, so...


----------



## Nois (Sep 11, 2016)

Stranger Things hits the nostalgia string like a virtuosso

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 11, 2016)

We're both horrible. Normal cats are great though. If I had one wish I would replace all humans and hairless cats with normal cats.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 11, 2016)

Your aesthetics suck.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2016)

Dogs > cats

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 11, 2016)

humans < animals

or I will call you davychans.


----------



## Nello (Sep 11, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Your aesthetics suck.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 11, 2016)

When I move I'll probably get a cat.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 11, 2016)

Catamount said:


> humans < animals
> 
> or I will call you davychans.



But... humans are animals!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2016)

No were davychans


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 11, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> But... humans are animals!



And animals are people you can eat


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 11, 2016)

Last night I went to watch TV and I was astonished by how bad cable is. One network only airs Simpsons and Futurama all day. The other one is just Two and Half Man, Big Bang Theory, Friends and 2 Broke Girls. The other one has reruns of House, and cop procedurals.

I was going to buy a TV and put cable on it, but now I won't anymore. I'm getting Netflix.

Feels kind of revolutionary to ditch cable completely, but that's just how bad it has gotten.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 11, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Last night I went to watch TV and I was astonished by how bad cable is. One network only airs Simpsons and Futurama all day. The other one is just Two and Half Man, Big Bang Theory, Friends and 2 Broke Girls. The other one has reruns of House, and cop procedurals.
> 
> I was going to buy a TV and put cable on it, but now I won't anymore. I'm getting Netflix.
> 
> Feels kind of revolutionary to ditch cable completely, but that's just how bad it has gotten.



I second that. I have 125 senders and there are times that all of them broadcast garbage. Except Penthouse. It always has porn so at least that never fails me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 11, 2016)

It's weird because I still want to buy a TV even though I won't watch regular programming, just Netflix and the eventual piracy (for whatever Netflix doesn't have).

What an age we live in...

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 11, 2016)

Fuck Netflix.

Scrapped it after 6 months of subscription.

Use Exodus for Kodi.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 11, 2016)

Not all Netflix are the same. In Canada we never did the mail thing as in the states. At least a couple of years ago only a fraction of films were streamable in the U.S.. Don't know if that changed.
Selection wise Netflix in Canada doesn't have some popular movies and some selections rotate from being available to non available. For some reason the first Bourne movie are no longer available.

Show wise i don't know how often they update their things so it might be better.


----------



## Marco (Sep 11, 2016)

Netflix's collection is horrible outside of a few countries. I was using proxies to gain access to the whole collection but they have now banned the use of any form of proxy. I still kept up the subscription for 2 months but I realized I was using it maybe once a week just to watch Netflix Original Content.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 11, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> In Canada we never


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 11, 2016)

Catamount said:


>



Sorry for being perfect neighbours! =)


----------



## Catamount (Sep 11, 2016)

Get me tbh

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 11, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Get me tbh



I have no clue what this means but I'll take it as a compliment, thanks!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 11, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Here comes dat bold and bald joke!.. Or not.



You're bold and bald?


----------



## Catamount (Sep 11, 2016)

I can be whatever you want me to be if you are rich enough.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 11, 2016)

Catamount said:


> I can be whatever you want me to be if you are rich enough.



And if I'm poor enough what do I get


----------



## Catamount (Sep 11, 2016)

Sorry imma busy see ya next time


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 11, 2016)

Gonna go buy a cintiq instead np


----------



## Aries (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 11, 2016)

Marco said:


> My point being why settle for Netflix when you can use Exodus for Kodi, which is free and gives you access to the entire repository of TV shows and movies in the entire world. No headaches.



This sounds too good to be true, what's the catch?


----------



## Marco (Sep 11, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> This sounds too good to be true, what's the catch?



It's piracy.


----------



## Savage (Sep 11, 2016)

Marco said:


> Fuck Netflix.
> 
> Scrapped it after 6 months of subscription.
> 
> Use Exodus for Kodi.


Kodi is pretty fucking amazing. That's how I watch zootopia


----------



## Marco (Sep 11, 2016)

To be clear.

Kodi is a legal program that you can use on almost all OSs and devices. It's basically a streaming program, where you can stream any files you have. 

Then there are hundreds of Add-Ons which are basically "channels". Like there are add-ons for Crunchyroll, Sky TV, etc. These are also not illegal.

Exodus is an app made by this guy, and it basically uses dozens and dozens of sources for streams for basically all TVs and movies.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 11, 2016)

Those people in the first world with legal life.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 11, 2016)

where are u even from neko-chan


----------



## Catamount (Sep 11, 2016)

From under your bed ok

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 11, 2016)

My bed is bolted to the hardwood floor.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 11, 2016)

You're a hellspawn, innit?


----------



## Marco (Sep 11, 2016)

wat said:


> My bed is bolted to the hardwood floor.



Hardwood ain't harder than his claws.


----------



## Marco (Sep 11, 2016)

Just bought Deus Ex - Mankind Divided. Installing it but still more tempted by Mount and Blade.


----------



## Magic (Sep 11, 2016)

I have it too ^ fun game


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Last night I went to watch TV and I was astonished by how bad cable is. One network only airs Simpsons and Futurama all day. The other one is just Two and Half Man, Big Bang Theory, Friends and 2 Broke Girls. The other one has reruns of House, and cop procedurals.
> 
> I was going to buy a TV and put cable on it, but now I won't anymore. I'm getting Netflix.
> 
> Feels kind of revolutionary to ditch cable completely, but that's just how bad it has gotten.



lol yea


----------



## Magic (Sep 11, 2016)

Marco said:


> To be clear.
> 
> Kodi is a legal program that you can use on almost all OSs and devices. It's basically a streaming program, where you can stream any files you have.
> 
> ...



yo this sounds good, will check out.

free?


----------



## Marco (Sep 11, 2016)

@Dragon D. Luffy, I definitely recommend you to give Exodus for Kodi a try before you subscribe to Netflix. If you like it, you can subscribe to services that give you access to premium stream sources. For instance, I am subscribed to this service called Real-Debrid which costs less than $20 for 6 months.


----------



## Marco (Sep 11, 2016)

@RemChu, completely free. 

Though most power-users like to subscribe to premium sources, which is quite cheap too.


----------



## Magic (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm good with tech stuff.  I should be ok.


----------



## Marco (Sep 11, 2016)

It's not even "tech" tech. There are a couple places where they describe the procedure step-by-step in detail, so you should be good.

But basically, it's something like this.

Add-ons can be installed from online repositories or from Zips. To install Exodus, you'll first need to add the repository that it can be found on. After that, you just have to install Exodus from the repository. Pretty simple.


----------



## Marco (Sep 11, 2016)

Fuckin' hell. I can't find my pipe and I'm all out of papes.


----------



## Marco (Sep 11, 2016)

Aww shit. I found a secret stash with one pape in it and some emergency pot.


----------



## Marco (Sep 11, 2016)

Goddamn, past Marco, sometimes I love you so much. But usually, I just hate you.


----------



## Aries (Sep 11, 2016)

After the WWE Game on WF. Next Game off bucket list

*Mafia Icons 2*: *A Members Tale*​


----------



## Marco (Sep 11, 2016)

I got so excited that I ended up uploading pics of the secret stash. I found it tucked away in an old bag while I was searching for my pipe.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 11, 2016)

good kush

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 11, 2016)

Aries said:


> After the WWE Game on WF. Next Game off bucket list
> 
> *Mafia Icons 2*: *A Members Tale*​


yo yo yo, you didn't link me the WF yet, did you?


----------



## Marco (Sep 11, 2016)

wat said:


> good kush


I have no memory of tucking this away. So good.

When I moved out of my last house, I found around 20gm of leftover pot from various stashes. What I used to do was whatever pot wouldn't fit into the joint at the end, I'd wrap it up in the paper and throw it in my cupboard. I found like 50+ small pouches. That was a good day.


----------



## Aries (Sep 11, 2016)

Marco said:


> yo yo yo, you didn't link me the WF yet, did you?





will take place here. 



which image to use


----------



## Marco (Sep 11, 2016)

Just a head's up, I'm fine with signing up to a new website to play a game, but I'm not sure everyone who signed up might be into it. Might be prudent of you to contact everyone via individual PMs and get on their asses to sign up.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 11, 2016)

So my roomie moved out. The apartment feels empty and is pretty empty.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 11, 2016)

Aries said:


> will take place here.
> 
> 
> 
> which image to use



Tabarhouette! That sounds like people have to do effort to sign up to another website to play the game.


----------



## Aries (Sep 11, 2016)

To be fair this shouldn't really surprise anyone. It said it in the game thread "cross-forum" . and pretty sure was talked about in the thread itself. Even talked about it a few times. How else are we going to establish a relationship for both forums if peeps don't represent? 

If people go to their forum then chances are they will be willing to do the same for us. We already have 2 guys from their forums who appeared here


----------



## Marco (Sep 11, 2016)

I think the fact that you never mentioned the game is being hosted on WF made people assume it was going to happen here. It's not unfair. Just pointing out why people are surprised.

Also, not saying people won't sign up. But people are lazy. So you probably should take the initiative of getting everyone to do it by contacting everyone individually by PM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 11, 2016)

Tbh I totally forgot it was crossforum


----------



## Aries (Sep 11, 2016)

In the game thread did reveal the game was being hosted on wf over here due to not enough nf players signing up. the way look at this is if peeps want to represent and play then great, the game will warrant a nice trip. If not then not going to force it. still making the roles for it to be a concern atm. When the time comes ill message the players


----------



## Marco (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm not denying any of that. Just pointing out simple facts. Some people definitely weren't aware that this would be off-site, and some are potentially going to lazy about signing up on another website. So it shouldn't hurt to PM everyone about it at least.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 11, 2016)

The nurse did it.. in the kitchen with the candlestick.


----------



## Marco (Sep 11, 2016)

We're officially the Clue Section now.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 11, 2016)

Im sorry my bad wrong game...  *slowly backs out now*

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 11, 2016)

We did just have a Clue game, too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 11, 2016)

Should of told me i would of played that.


----------



## Marco (Sep 11, 2016)

I'll get you next time.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 11, 2016)

I say it was Professor Plum in the conservatory with the rope.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 11, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> I say it was Professor Plum in the conservatory with the rope.



You are TOTALLY the Professor Plum type.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 11, 2016)

wat said:


> You are TOTALLY the Professor Plum type.


Christopher llyod baby!


----------



## Araragi (Sep 11, 2016)

@Aphrodite wanna play a yandere game?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 11, 2016)

Marco said:


> I think the fact that you never mentioned the game is being hosted on WF made people assume it was going to happen here. It's not unfair. Just pointing out why people are surprised.
> 
> Also, not saying people won't sign up. But people are lazy. So you probably should take the initiative of getting everyone to do it by contacting everyone individually by PM.





Aries said:


> In the game thread did reveal the game was being hosted on wf over here due to not enough nf players signing up. the way look at this is if peeps want to represent and play then great, the game will warrant a nice trip. If not then not going to force it. still making the roles for it to be a concern atm. When the time comes ill message the players



I remember asking where the game was being held, here or there. I remember you saying something, but I wasn't sure what. 

Even this post is hard for me to understand. 

"In the game thread did reveal the game was being hosted on wf over here"

Only by context do I know what is going on still, lol


----------



## Magic (Sep 12, 2016)

^ Same.


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Magic (Sep 12, 2016)

Signing up for the WF tonight. The posters seem "fun". 

Hype to play with some new people. Might go under a different name though.


----------



## Aries (Sep 12, 2016)

Aries said:


> Your already signed up, we will take the players over there for the game. Would like to have done a double game but their is flaws for being able to make it work. The sites mafia community is very scarce, big games over there are rare. A 30 player game is looked at as impossible. Even getting 25 players was laughed at but got it at 23 over there.
> 
> The site over there needs the boost honestly more then we do, if we comply hopefully they will be nice enough to come over here for some games





UndefeatedKing said:


> Out of curiosity, who is the best player in your section/who is the best signed up for this game?
> 
> Also I'm sure if our community remains relatively dead, the newer and more active players that just got started would probably not mind coming over here to play as some of them were really interested in playing before our section sort of just died.
> 
> I'm Showtime btw, hi.





Aries said:


> Yo good to see you here showtime, hmm  thats a tough question honestly haha I believe theirs alot of great players here that can make a claim for best player here, top contenders would be Didi, Law-Semi Retired, WAD,
> 
> They have the most expirence in mafia games. though there are other players who have for lesser time then those 3 and are really good players. Guys like Marco, Soultaker, WolfPrinceKiba, Chaos, Melodie, Santi, Legend-when he's indie/motivated, SinRaven, Remchu, Savage, Hero-When motivated, Reznor, LG, Dragon D. luffy-as town, vasto-motivated, Cubey etc. Crugyr is new to the game but hes picked up on it and confident eventually he will surpass these people.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aries (Sep 12, 2016)

The original plan was for wf and nf mafia community to have gotten a wwe game hence why I emphasized the draft and their being a raw and smackdown game taking place at the same times . That's where the whole cross forum thing was for. 2 games that would be connected to one another such as that new fire emblem game. Then we ran into a prob.

They didn't think it was possible to get enough players. After busting my ass vming everyone I could. I got 27 players outa them unfortunately not enough nf guys or gals joined to warrant a double so it was decided to just scrap it and go for a big game. Since wf has more players and the fact multiple games were running here and they had no games decided it was best to hold it over there. In exchange their players might come over here


----------



## Aries (Sep 12, 2016)

Btw guys if you guys are gonna join there... might as well do it proper. Help them out and sign up for their games. Can start building this trust between the forums and help build a great friendship between mafia communities. This is a generic game btw


----------



## Magic (Sep 12, 2016)

No build a wall. We will make nf -gets banned-


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 12, 2016)

Marco said:


> I'll get you next time.


k


Senjou said:


> @Aphrodite wanna play a yandere game?


i dunno


----------



## Catamount (Sep 12, 2016)

morning
or something
where me coffee tbh


----------



## Melodie (Sep 12, 2016)

Ok mille


----------



## Catamount (Sep 12, 2016)

tfw melodie millemes you























 
i will tell this story to my grandchildren

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Chaos (Sep 12, 2016)

I think I'll be taking a small break from playing after the games I've already signed up for. Feel burnt out by the game.

Just can't be bothered to really put any effort into them anymore.

I'll be itching for a game in a week or two probably, but I really need to start being more selective in what I do and don't play because right now even keeping up feels like a chore.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Araragi (Sep 12, 2016)

Ok Chaos, do ur thang 


Aphrodite said:


> k
> 
> i dunno




Join


----------



## Catamount (Sep 12, 2016)

Those people whose Funny rating is genuine


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 12, 2016)

Senjou said:


> Ok Chaos, do ur thang
> 
> 
> 
> Join



Im at work


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 12, 2016)

So apparently that wrestling forum website got 3 months ago


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 12, 2016)

And I won that clue game aphroditeeee

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 12, 2016)

Guess I get to join another forum. I wonder how they have theirs set up


----------



## Tiger (Sep 12, 2016)

Encourage them to sign up here as well!


----------



## Stelios (Sep 12, 2016)

Ah 22 degrees in NL at night. What a treat


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 12, 2016)

31 degrees where I live right now. And it's only gonna get hotter.

I love it.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2016)

FUCKING

MARCO

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 12, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2016)

Kingmaker format was a mistake


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 12, 2016)

Killing me was a mistake.


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Marco (Sep 12, 2016)

Didi said:


> Kingmaker format was a mistake


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 12, 2016)

@Marco

Who is the dude in your avatar?

Looks like a GoT char but I never watched the show.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 12, 2016)

There was a drunk in the bus sleeping. Driver was afraid to talk to him and wake him up. I went there pat him on the back and asked where's his stop. He was in the wrong bus  

I helped him go down, driver called cops from radio to assist the guy once this is over driver asks "buitenlander?" 

I love this country, it makes me laugh


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 12, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Marco
> 
> Who is the dude in your avatar?
> 
> Looks like a GoT char but I never watched the show.



It's the MC of a series called 'Vikings.


----------



## Marco (Sep 12, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Marco
> 
> Who is the dude in your avatar?
> 
> Looks like a GoT char but I never watched the show.



And sig.

It's Ragnar Lothbrook from the TV show, Vikings. The show is similar in tone to GOT (which is why I started watching it) but it's become far better than GOT now. I remember I picked up the show just to kill time while I waited for GOT new seasons to start and now this is the show I'm most excited for.

He's based on the actual Viking legend, King Ragnar Lothbrook, who was said to be a descendant of Odin. This was a real person. He raided Paris. But he's most famous for being the father to some of the most badass and notorious men in human history - Ivar the Boneless, who led the Vikings against Britain after they executed Ragnar (this is why UK has Northmen); Bjorn Ironside, who led a massive raid into the fucking Mediterranean Sea; Jarl Sigurd Snake in the Eye, who was one of the most ruthless Viking leader ever; then there's Ubba and Hvitserk who were also fucking crazy fuckers; and there's other sons too, but these are the main ones.

Definitely watch this show. It's amazing.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 12, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Ah 22 degrees in NL at night. What a treat



It's not much of a treat if you're working in it.

Insides a factory.

With no decent temperature control.

While having to wear a sweater/pants/wrist protection/baseball cap.

At least I got an extra break.


----------



## Marco (Sep 12, 2016)

The great thing about the show is the characterization. So amazing.


----------



## God (Sep 12, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> While having to wear a sweater/pants/wrist protection/baseball cap.



You should take a selfie, I'm sure you look dapper


----------



## Nello (Sep 12, 2016)

His name is Ragnar Shaggypants


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 12, 2016)

God said:


> You should take a selfie, I'm sure you look dapper



> selfie

What am I ? 12 ?


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2016)

this blatant 'subliminal' influencing
game integrity my ass


----------



## Marco (Sep 12, 2016)

Didi said:


> this blatant 'subliminal' influencing
> game integrity my ass


----------



## Nello (Sep 12, 2016)

If those people are real, why have I never heard of them?


----------



## Nello (Sep 12, 2016)

Maybe I just didn't pay attention in school


----------



## Chaos (Sep 12, 2016)

School never teaches about the most interesting people.


----------



## Marco (Sep 12, 2016)

The show has spanned decades and I love how they show it, too

S1 Farmer Ragnar:
*Spoiler*: __ 







S2 Earl Ragnar:
*Spoiler*: __ 







S3 King Ragnar: 
S4a King Ragnar: 
S4b King Ragnar:


----------



## Marco (Sep 12, 2016)

Chaos said:


> School never teaches about the most interesting people.


There's also the fact that most Vikings were anti-Christian, so...


----------



## Marco (Sep 12, 2016)

And you'll note Ragnar is wearing a cross in one of those images I posted.


----------



## Marco (Sep 12, 2016)

The actor, Travis Fimmel, is a former Calvin Klein underwear model. Just a fun fact.

Anyway, I haven't seen any character with the kind of physicality and dialog delivery that he pulls off for Ragnar. No kidding. A very unique character.


----------



## Nello (Sep 12, 2016)

Travis is amazing. Such a great presence in every scene. I'm really excited for Ragnar's kids because they're supposed to have even greater legends, but i'm not sure they can live up to Ragnar's character.


----------



## Marco (Sep 12, 2016)

Well, I already watched 4 episodes from the upcoming Season 4b and I have to say Ivar is the motherfucking shit. He really, truly is Ragnar's true son. Bjorn might look the part but Ivar actually acts and thinks the part.


----------



## Nello (Sep 12, 2016)

Oh shit I didn't know that was out


----------



## Nello (Sep 12, 2016)

Those bitches removed it from hbonordic


----------



## Marco (Sep 12, 2016)

It's not out.


----------



## Marco (Sep 12, 2016)

No leak or anything. I've mentioned a couple times here. My friend works for this huuuuuuge company that works on localizing movies and TV shows, so I get to watch pretty much every movie/tv show before release.


----------



## Magic (Sep 12, 2016)

Marco said:


> The actor, Travis Fimmel, is a former Calvin Klein underwear model. Just a fun fact.
> 
> Anyway, I haven't seen any character with the kind of physicality and dialog delivery that he pulls off for Ragnar. No kidding. A very unique character.


his acting is sugoi, and he can do his own stunts.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 12, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Ah 22 degrees in NL at night. What a treat



NL? Newfoundland?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2016)

Netherlands you poofter


and fuck it's hot
I'm not gonna be able to sleep in this shit


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 12, 2016)

im sitting here looking at these temps and wondering how they are warm. i have now realized they are in C lol


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 12, 2016)

I just finished writing the most powerful role I've ever made.

Now gonna go play some Phoenix Wright.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Old 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 12, 2016)

Nello said:


> We're both horrible. Normal cats are great though. If I had one wish I would replace all humans and hairless cats with normal cats.





God said:


> Dogs > cats


Dogs have been tweaked with by humans for ages and still are inferior to cats. Cats are goddamn ninjas:




Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I just finished writing the most powerful role I've ever made.
> 
> Now gonna go play some Phoenix Wright.


Power is overrated.

@Melodie :


*Spoiler*: _Life Is Strange spoilers_ 



I thought the ending was both fitting yet disappointing in its own right. All the choices this game has really felt like it was leading up to at least five or more different endings. I do understand that managing the outcomes of that many choices can be hard but I definitely can see where it is possible. I could forgive it more if the save Arcadia Bay ending(which I chose) was affected by your choices, since while everything was reset the Max that exists there still has the memories/experience of those other timelines and the decisions made in them in regards to relationships.

Maybe they chickened out on going the whole way with a bad ending where Jefferson kills you. The game is pretty damn bleak throughout and even the two choices at the end are pretty heavy. I have always had a preference for bittersweet moments/endings. 

Overall though, the ending didn't do much to lessen my enjoyment of the game. The journey is what mattered here and its not ruined by the time reversal for me. Its character focused in the way that it is snapshots of them in different scenarios.


----------



## Nello (Sep 12, 2016)

Marco said:


> No leak or anything. I've mentioned a couple times here. My friend works for this huuuuuuge company that works on localizing movies and TV shows, so I get to watch pretty much every movie/tv show before release.



Thank you for that video

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Araragi (Sep 12, 2016)

hmm
since wad is staring his small game I guess I'll hold off on advertising my yandere one since a lot of big games are still going on. 

After yandere will be JJBA but mfw haven't even thought up any roles yet. Stands are gonna be fun to deal with tho.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 12, 2016)

i see no reason why our games cant coincide since theyre small games (10 and 15)


----------



## Araragi (Sep 12, 2016)

well there's currently 3 big games going on right now but I guess it'll be fine. I'll just send out some PMs for advertising then.


----------



## Hero (Sep 12, 2016)

Senjou said:


> hmm
> since wad is staring his small game I guess I'll hold off on advertising my yandere one since a lot of big games are still going on.
> 
> After yandere will be JJBA but mfw haven't even thought up any roles yet. Stands are gonna be fun to deal with tho.


I won that game. I plan to win this Yandere one too


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 12, 2016)

Senjou said:


> well there's currently 3 big games going on right now but I guess it'll be fine. I'll just send out some PMs for advertising then.



i wouldnt call CR's game big 

pretty sure all 3 of those games are ending within a week anyways


----------



## Araragi (Sep 12, 2016)

Hero said:


> I won that game. I plan to win this Yandere one too






wat said:


> i wouldnt call CR's game big
> 
> pretty sure all 3 of those games are ending within a week anyways


oh aite daz good


----------



## Melodie (Sep 12, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> @Melodie :
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Life Is Strange spoilers_
> ...




*Spoiler*: _ "Life Is Strange spoilers"_ 



 Agreed. The journey made me love the game even if the ending meant that, arguably most of my choices were pointless. Even at the end, it wasn't max that led Jefferson to prison but Nathan I also thought the nightmare section of the game, albeit creepy, was kind of dragged out. There wasn't much point to it, in my opinion..

Apparently if you choose all the Max x Chloe options in the game, you get the option to kiss her at the end, never knew since I pushed for the Warren ship all the way, so that's a cute slight touch. Did you warn Victoria/Did she end up in the dark room with you, or not? Heard a lot of mixed results when it comes to that. I thought the devs were smart in choosing what gets her caught, depending on your actions.

I ultimately choose the save Arcadia Bay ending as well, but my curiosity lead me to try out the other ending, and it was basically the both of them driving through the destroyed town and leaving it.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 13, 2016)

for fucks sake do people really laugh when a cat climbs a balcony and almost falls or sneaks through a plastic window? da fuq do you need to see X-ray shots or something?..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nello (Sep 13, 2016)

Catamount doesn't appreciate art


----------



## Catamount (Sep 13, 2016)

yeah strawberry jelly with white cookies crisp insead of internal organs and bones is art. esp when it's still breathing.
inb4 anyone can quote Baudelaire without google and think it's not improper.


----------



## Nello (Sep 13, 2016)

This ^ is a cat falling at ~terminal velocity and walking it off. And they're not dumb enough to go so far as to break their own bones in order to squeeze through a gap.

Didn't you ever wonder why cats don't care about heights and have 9 lives


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 13, 2016)

Melodie said:


> *Spoiler*: _ "Life Is Strange spoilers"_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Melodie :


*Spoiler*: _LiS Spoilers_ 



I think the nightmare section was dragged out but had a point to an extent in that its very critical of your choices and shows a twisted yet somewhat truthful view of the other characters. That they could become those more extreme versions or are already viewed that way by certain people. I know that Warren is demonized to the extent that some view him as even worse than his nightmare counterpart, to the point that they thought he was going to be one of the main villains. They have made up a lot of theories painting him as malicious, from suggesting he tipped off David that they were using the Blackwell pool to making up some journal(that I can find no evidence of being real) where Warren supports the practice of polygamy. They frame everything that could come off as creepy in the worst possible light. A good deal of the stuff they pointed at I didn't get in my playthrough but none of it is nearly as bad as they make it out to be.

I went Max x Warren in my first playthrough and will do it again in my secound(at start of episode 3 in the replay).

I grew to like Chloe's character after awhile but don't care for the romance with her. Choosing to save Chloe is such a retardedly dumb decision on so many levels.

I tried to warn Victoria but she didn't believe me. Apparently that was for the best as she runs to Jefferson for help if she does believe you and gets caught. Chalk up a win for being a bitch to her like I was.




This game has the best use of licensed music probably ever. Been obsessed with Mt. Washington, To All of You and to a somewhat lesser extent, Obstacles.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 13, 2016)

Is it me or did he just triggered both ''I saw it on youtube'' and ''animals know better than''? Did he really? Did the dude whom I called a nice dude said that?

Nello trust me you don't want to start discussion over catatrauma (oh lol a word with ''cata'' in it! omg lol as funny as everything else!), concomitant injury, lacerations, internal bleedings, broken teeth, compound wounds with me. Not with me.
You don't fucking see it. Omg look it walks! You think a cat cannot walk without a catatrauma? Now here is a surprise for you - a cat can run with concussion. I can testify a cat can pee and poop on you with concussion and concomitant injury you would not even have a clue why this will be a reason to laugh happily.

It's easier to live without responsibility and not having to tear the heart to pieces, I know. It's easier to say ''animals know better'' and feed chocolate to dogs and raw liver to cats. To say that ''a clever cat won't jump out of the window'' and keep them opened all the time without even a net. It's calming to think that if homeless cat is alive it means he or she does not have any injures or diseases. ''Why neuter? omg you take away fun!''.

oh fuck.
anyway.
i ain't helping much by words. lucky to have other means.


----------



## Chaos (Sep 13, 2016)

Nello said:


> This ^ is a cat falling at ~terminal velocity and walking it off. And they're not dumb enough to go so far as to break their own bones in order to squeeze through a gap.
> 
> Didn't you ever wonder why cats don't care about heights and have 9 lives



Humans who break bones in an accident often do not notice their injury for a while due to adrenalin high, cats are no different.

Cats can take a little more than humans but that video proves nothing tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 13, 2016)

Bad @Nello !


----------



## Nello (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm not saying cats are invulnerable, but very rarely will they need more than a visit to the vet and some healing time after a fall, which itself is a rare occurence. I never said they can't catch diseases and I never intended to start a debate on neutering. But I have no problem letting my cat climb the balcony on the second floor. My cat did it all the time. What got him in the end was old age and a failing liver, which is something i'd worry more about.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 13, 2016)

I literally not even going to try jumping that wall over.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 13, 2016)

Bad, bad @Nello !


----------



## Nello (Sep 13, 2016)

Alright then, what do you want me to do? What's your message?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 13, 2016)

Nello said:


> Alright then, what do you want me to do? What's your message?



Jump that wall over!


----------



## Tiger (Sep 13, 2016)

I live on the 2nd floor, and we put green plastic net/fencing along the balcony. If a cat falls from there, they can die.

What would be far more likely is a broken jaw, since they tend to go front paws down first. They just don't realize there will be so much force, so their chin goes right into the ground.

I sympathize with Catamount, and I don't find it funny.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Stelios (Sep 13, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Is it me or did he just triggered both ''I saw it on youtube'' and ''animals know better than''? Did he really? Did the dude whom I called a nice dude said that?
> 
> Nello trust me you don't want to start discussion over catatrauma (oh lol a word with ''cata'' in it! omg lol as funny as everything else!), concomitant injury, lacerations, internal bleedings, broken teeth, compound wounds with me. Not with me.
> You don't fucking see it. Omg look it walks! You think a cat cannot walk without a catatrauma? Now here is a surprise for you - a cat can run with concussion. I can testify a cat can pee and poop on you with concussion and concomitant injury you would not even have a clue why this will be a reason to laugh happily.
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 13, 2016)

Imgs off on phone sorry not sorry


----------



## Didi (Sep 13, 2016)

it's crazy cat lady from the simpsons


----------



## Marco (Sep 13, 2016)

I feel like cata is speaking out of personal experience. Don't jump off balconies, friend.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 13, 2016)

Didi said:


> it's crazy cat lady from the simpsons


Thank you Didi 
Whenever I need an img explained imma call for superdidi
-insert supercat emoji-


Marco said:


> I feel like cata is speaking out of personal experience. Don't jump off balconies, friend.


No 
Please do
I'd rather have most of the pple do it  at least once


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 13, 2016)

I support people jumping of	balconies!


----------



## Nello (Sep 13, 2016)

I did jump off that balcony as a kid and it didn't even hurt. Yet you're acting like I shot somebody because I let my cat play there.

Fuck me


----------



## Catamount (Sep 13, 2016)

yes
fuck you



ps: screw you stelios


----------



## Catamount (Sep 13, 2016)

Nello said:


> I did jump off that balcony as a kid


PPS: now this explains A LOT


----------



## Nello (Sep 13, 2016)

Stop acting like you're a million times better than a stranger you know nothing about. If your balconey is unsafe because it's higher up or the ground underneath is hard then i'm not gonna tell you otherwise. That doesn't change my or anyone else's situation.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Catamount (Sep 13, 2016)

Nello memes with a serious face.


----------



## Hero (Sep 13, 2016)

Why the fuck do people even care about animals so much


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 13, 2016)

Because compassion for lesser beings is a divine trait.


----------



## Marco (Sep 13, 2016)

Why not care about animals, though? I mean, I'm not saying be a vegan or whatever, but how can you be surprised that people have emotional attachment to other living things, especially ones that become family for a lot of people.


----------



## Chaos (Sep 13, 2016)

Hero said:


> Why the fuck do people even care about animals so much



You're an animal.


----------



## Marco (Sep 13, 2016)

Hero is a pokemon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hero (Sep 13, 2016)

The cutest Pokemon


----------



## Marco (Sep 13, 2016)

With the most beautiful voice.


----------



## Hero (Sep 13, 2016)

Whose career ended way too early. What a brutal murder


----------



## Marco (Sep 13, 2016)

I wouldn't call it murder, but yes, very brutal, indeed.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 13, 2016)

There's this video where a fish at a fish tank, eats another fish and there's a bunch of people posting bellow "What kind of moron puts a fish that will eat another fish in the same fish tank" "omfg how cruel" etc. And I'm like


----------



## God (Sep 13, 2016)

I got this drank in my cup...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Sep 13, 2016)

Finally done with Mafia

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 13, 2016)

That's literally never been funny. What is it from?


----------



## Marco (Sep 13, 2016)

Like, the game?


----------



## Savage (Sep 13, 2016)

Were thing in here serious? 

And that pepe the frog/kirko bangz lyrics will always be funny!

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 6


----------



## Magic (Sep 13, 2016)

Accidentally posted in go thread, sorry tired.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 14, 2016)

tfw you check pokemon game and read this phase


----------



## Stelios (Sep 14, 2016)

Ufc 203 anyone ?


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Araragi (Sep 14, 2016)

@Law that is one ugly af venasaur pic fam


----------



## Tiger (Sep 14, 2016)

Senjou said:


> @Law that is one ugly af venasaur pic fam

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Melodie (Sep 14, 2016)

offensive


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2016)

what does that face remind me of...


----------



## Tiger (Sep 14, 2016)

wat said:


> what does that face remind me of...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2016)

That's it.


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2016)

Anyone here take antidepressants?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 14, 2016)

God said:


> Anyone here take antidepressants?



Talk about a loaded question.


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Talk about a loaded question.



How is that a loaded question?

I'm asking for advice and experience.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 14, 2016)

God said:


> How is that a loaded question?
> 
> I'm asking for advice and experience.



I used that expression incorrectly. Call it the AM derp of the day.

No I haven't. Are you feeling ok fam!


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> I used that expression incorrectly. Call it the AM derp of the day.
> 
> No I haven't. Are you feeling ok fam!



I feel the same as I feel every day


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2016)

i fucking hate antidepressants they completely raped my brain chemistry

i am 100% of the belief no one should take antidepressants even if they ARE depressed unless ur depression is severe enough where suicidal ideations are becoming SERIOUS suicidal contemplations (as in, you're actively making plans)


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2016)

wat said:


> *i fucking hate antidepressants they completely raped my brain chemistry*
> 
> i am 100% of the belief no one should take antidepressants even if they ARE depressed unless ur depression is severe enough where suicidal ideations are becoming SERIOUS suicidal contemplations (as in, you're actively making plans)



Yeah see this is exactly why I asked. These fuckholes have been trying to put me on antidepressants for years now. But I've heard countless stories of antidepressants draining individuals of their emotions and personalities. Prozac zombies n shit 

And therapists are the least helpful people on earth seriously.


----------



## Nello (Sep 14, 2016)

Do doctors get monies if they get someone on drugs? How does it work in the US? I mean it sounds like you can't even trust your own doctor


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2016)

God said:


> Yeah see this is exactly why I asked. These fuckholes have been trying to put me on antidepressants for years now. But I've heard countless stories of antidepressants draining individuals of their emotions and personalities. Prozac zombies n shit
> 
> And therapists are the least helpful people on earth seriously.



its a bit more complicated in ur case since ur a diagnosed schizophrenic (sorry if u didnt want this to be reiterated but i figure its ok since u publicly revealed this info in the past) but psychiatrists do try to augment antipsychotics with antidepressants to treat some of the symptoms associated with ur disorder

and sadly i never even finished my psychology degree (lol fuck school) so i dont think i should advise u one way or the other so i dunno

but if ur having any kind of morbid thoughts then yes absolutely u should take them because even a 'zombie' is better than the alternative

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2016)

@Chaos would probably be a good person to ask imo

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2016)

wat said:


> its a bit more complicated in ur case since ur a diagnosed schizophrenic (sorry if u didnt want this to be reiterated but i figure its ok since u publicly revealed this info in the past) but psychiatrists do try to augment antipsychotics with antidepressants to treat some of the symptoms associated with ur disorder
> 
> and sadly i never even finished my psychology degree (lol fuck school) so i dont think i should advise u one way or the other so i dunno
> 
> but if ur having any kind of morbid thoughts then yes absolutely u should take them because even a 'zombie' is better than the alternative



I mean I wouldn't be here asking for advice if the opinions of "professionals" had been fruitful thus far 

And yeah they did combine an antipsychotic with the Zoloft to no effect lmao. Fuck.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2016)

im sure ur aware that those medications need like a month to take effect as they affect ur neurotransmitters and all that fancy jazz


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2016)

wat said:


> im sure ur aware that those medications need like a month to take effect as they affect ur neurotransmitters and all that fancy jazz



Yeah ofc. Took them for several months, no change in behavior or ideology whatsoever. Also, they had this obsession with "violent tendencies." As in any act of anger or indignation, no matter how justified or genuine, was a fucking cause for alarm. I think I'm just done with psychobabble shit.

But what happened to your brain chemistry doe?


----------



## Chaos (Sep 14, 2016)

@God 

I won't claim to have any specific knowledge on the workings of antidepressants. I'm a social psychologist, not a psychiatrist.

However, from what I've heard antidepressants have a lot of pretty shitty side-effects, but they work at what they're meant to do. 

If you don't need them, you should never take them, but if you need them, that's that. In the end, they are partially effective at repressing the problems for which they are distributed. They are no cure for sure and it has been shown a lot that abuse (taking too much, taking weird combinations) of the stuff can happen and will fuck you up if you can't control yourself.

Antidepressants are meant to relieve a situation, not solve it. I think you can be a fairly good judge of whether you need them yourself, if you can be completely fair to yourself. You just need to stay cautious of what you're taking, don't take more or less than the prescribed dose and if you don't trust your doctor, check the internet to see if he is prescribing reasonable doses.

They'll likely make you a bit sleepy all the time and blunt your emotions (both positive and negative). However, they might also keep you calm and help you focus on the things that matter. 

Then again a lot of these medications have different effects depending on the user. If you feel you need them to keep a (relatively) stable and normal outlook on life, you should at least try it. Just remember to pull out when it gets bad, and that finding the correct medicin and dose can and probably will take some time, but this doesn't mean that you won't eventually get it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2016)

God said:


> Yeah ofc. Took them for several months, no change in behavior or ideology whatsoever. Also, they had this obsession with "violent tendencies." As in any act of anger or indignation, no matter how justified or genuine, was a fucking cause for alarm. I think I'm just done with psychobabble shit.
> 
> But what happened to your brain chemistry doe?



i became a zombie lol


----------



## Marco (Sep 14, 2016)

God said:


> Yeah ofc. Took them for several months, no change in behavior or ideology whatsoever. *Also, they had this obsession with "violent tendencies." As in any act of anger or indignation, no matter how justified or genuine, was a fucking cause for alarm. I think I'm just done with psychobabble shit.*
> 
> But what happened to your brain chemistry doe?



I obviously can't speak for the psychs you met with, but you can see how there's a conflict of interest from your part, right?

Generally, people are bound to be biased towards themselves. Not saying you're wrong and they're right. But you should at least consider the fact that you only think they're wrong because you're biased towards yourself.


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2016)

Chaos said:


> @God
> 
> I won't claim to have any specific knowledge on the workings of antidepressants. I'm a social psychologist, not a psychiatrist.
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2016)

Marco said:


> I obviously can't speak for the psychs you met with, but you can see how there's a conflict of interest from your part, right?
> 
> Generally, people are bound to be biased towards themselves. Not saying you're wrong and they're right. But you should at least consider the fact that you only think they're wrong because you're biased towards yourself.



Yeah... I've actually been listening to and believing the psyches for a minute now. Only recently have I actually questioned their evaluations


----------



## Marco (Sep 14, 2016)

I think it's good practice to get second and third opinions, anyway, IMO. Especially when dealing with mind stuff 'cause that's not as objective as normal MD stuff. But if every one you visit thinks the same thing, I think your best bet is to just trust in them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2016)

NOT IF EVERYONES OUT TO GET ME 

But yeah you right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chaos (Sep 14, 2016)

Yea, shitty as a lot of psychologists will seem, they are trying to help you.

They're just not very effective most of the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 14, 2016)

Well, I only ever had experience with one psychologist and it was great. I don't think he really helped me change directly, but definitely gave me some perspective.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 14, 2016)

My wife takes an anti-depressant, and swears by it being the best thing. However, it wasn't the first one prescribed. They don't always work, and everyone has a different chemical balance. Some doctors don't care, and just prescribe their favorite/the one they're encouraged to if it's a private practice.

I don't trust private medicine at all. Making profits on healthcare should be a crime. It is absolutely a conflict of interest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Savage (Sep 14, 2016)

Law said:


> I don't trust private medicine at all. Making profits on healthcare should be a crime. It is absolutely a conflict of interest.


Capitalism op

Patents even more op


----------



## Marco (Sep 14, 2016)

Yeah, the US Drug "industry" is fucking embarrassing.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 14, 2016)

Law said:


> My wife takes an anti-depressant, and swears by it being the best thing. However, it wasn't the first one prescribed. They don't always work, and everyone has a different chemical balance. Some doctors don't care, and just prescribe their favorite/the one they're encouraged to if it's a private practice.
> 
> I don't trust private medicine at all. Making profits on healthcare should be a crime. It is absolutely a conflict of interest.



Canadian friends complain about happy pills. You go because you are feeling down and the first they do, they give you an anti-depressant. 

Psychologists try to talk it out. Nothing beats a psychiatrist. They use chemistry baby 
Law moderate anti-depressant usage can do miracles as means to an end of an undesirable feeling. 
It literally zeros you out and then you are able to distinguish  how bad mood makes you, and your body feel. Your wife can confirm.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 14, 2016)

I think you misunderstood me, Stelios. I'm not saying drugs are bad. I'm saying private medicine is.


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 14, 2016)

hmmm alternative over conventional. thats something people use these days to help people. which is better, who is to say.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 14, 2016)

Law said:


> I think you misunderstood me, Stelios. I'm not saying drugs are bad. I'm saying private medicine is.



Sure, I didn't say or imply that you did. I also think it is. 
One great example is Switzerland who prescribes heroine to addict citizens for over 20 years now.


----------



## Marco (Sep 14, 2016)

If by alternative, you mean mumbo jumo like homeopathy, then conventional is definitely better.


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 14, 2016)

more like therapy for alternative


----------



## Marco (Sep 14, 2016)

Not following you. Can you give some specific examples. Most "alternative" medicine I've come across is all scam.


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2016)

Marco said:


> If by alternative, you mean mumbo jumo like homeopathy, then conventional is definitely better.



Homeopathy shit still poppin in India


----------



## Stelios (Sep 14, 2016)

God said:


> Homeopathy shit still poppin in India



In Europe too


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2016)

Stelios said:


> In Europe too



Serious? That's disheartening to hear


----------



## Marco (Sep 14, 2016)

People legit believe in it. I don't know what to say to them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2016)

Marco said:


> People legit believe in it. I don't know what to say to them.



"kill urself"

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 14, 2016)

Marco said:


> Not following you. Can you give some specific examples. Most "alternative" medicine I've come across is all scam.


hmmm best example is spiritual therapy. people use their spirits or what they believe in to heal others. more people have been using it because of the long term and the fact it doesnt give you side effects like medication might.


----------



## Marco (Sep 14, 2016)

Is this similar to faith healing? Cause that's a scam.


----------



## Marco (Sep 14, 2016)

But yeah, what you describe also sounds like scam. We don't have spirits that we can use to heal others. We aren't living in a fantasy RPG, sadly.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 14, 2016)

Very sadly.


----------



## Marco (Sep 14, 2016)

Not _too_ sad. Some of them fantasy worlds are fucking brutal.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 14, 2016)

this lady has you with one lung


----------



## Marco (Sep 14, 2016)

If I can casually do that at her age, that'd definitely be a life goal achieved.


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 14, 2016)

no its different.people with like depression, anxiety, etc are using spiritual like body and soul. hmmm using a focal point (god) to help get through stuff.

now this doesnt mean like people with cancer with a week to live have been using god as their medicine to survive. 

Its usually based on not as high life threatening things then anything.


----------



## Marco (Sep 14, 2016)

So you're basically saying people treat mental issues with good vibes. There's nothing really spiritual about it. But it won't work on issues that require conventional medicine. I wouldn't call it alternative medicine, either.


----------



## Marco (Sep 14, 2016)

I mean, yeah spiritual as in people talking about experiences. But there's no actual spirits or whatever.


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 14, 2016)

i dont agree with it, just stating what i have seen and opinions on it from people.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 14, 2016)

Marco said:


> I mean, yeah spiritual as in people talking about experiences. But there's no actual spirits or whatever.



I find highly unlikely that spirits do exist however  I can't ignore this story


----------



## Marco (Sep 14, 2016)

I can ignore it, no sweat.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 14, 2016)

> conversation about depression


----------



## Savage (Sep 14, 2016)

We need to lighten the mood. Maybe pepe can help us?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2016)

I finally finished my drink


----------



## Marco (Sep 14, 2016)

Impossbru


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2016)

God said:


> I finally finished my drink



Did I say "drink?" 

I meant "drank"


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 14, 2016)

God said:


> I finally finished my drink



Hallelujah.


----------



## Marco (Sep 14, 2016)

Yes, it's impossibru though.

You'll never finish your drank.


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2016)

Pepe will follow me around for eternity 

Did you guys know if you rep/neg a post, and you click "give reputation" again, you can see everyone else who repped/negged it, for how much and what they said?


----------



## Marco (Sep 14, 2016)

God said:


> Pepe will follow me around for eternity
> 
> Did you guys know if you rep/neg a post, and you click "give reputation" again, you can see everyone else who repped/negged it, for how much and what they said?


LInk me to a post where I can try it.


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2016)

Marco said:


> LInk me to a post where I can try it.



Well I negged this guy and don't want him recovering any points, but...


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 14, 2016)

God said:


> Well I negged this guy and don't want him recovering any points, but...



I gave him -1.


----------



## Marco (Sep 14, 2016)

God said:


> Well I negged this guy and don't want him recovering any points, but...



Totally works. Hilarious.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2016)

gender IS a social construct tho


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I gave him -1.



I appreciate your gesture of good faith 



Marco said:


> Totally works. Hilarious.



You better not tell your mod friends.


----------



## Marco (Sep 14, 2016)

lel, I immediately asked them when you pointed it out


----------



## Tiger (Sep 14, 2016)

God said:


> Pepe will follow me around for eternity
> 
> Did you guys know if you rep/neg a post, and you click "give reputation" again, you can see everyone else who repped/negged it, for how much and what they said?





God said:


> I appreciate your gesture of good faith
> 
> 
> 
> You better not tell your mod friends.



I would never.

@Kitsune

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 14, 2016)

wat said:


> gender IS a social construct tho


Nah. It emerged out of actual reasons. And XY chromosomes weren't invented by men to keep women down.

But the spirit of the post is true. It doesn't matter what you call/consider yourself, and it shouldn't matter to anyone.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 14, 2016)

God said:


> I appreciate your gesture of good faith



You're welcome.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 14, 2016)

^

Fucking @Goose with the fucking name changes.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2016)

Marco said:


> Nah. It emerged out of actual reasons. And XY chromosomes weren't invented by men to keep women down.
> 
> But the spirit of the post is true. It doesn't matter what you call/consider yourself, and it shouldn't matter to anyone.



XY chromosomes is an indicator of your sex, which cannot be changed no matter how many nip/tucks and hormone treatments you get.

Gender can be changed (although I disagree VEHEMENTLY with the idea of gender 'fluidity').

Gender =/= Sex

Though it generally and typically tends to be correlated.


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2016)

Wow you guys are terrible.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2016)

leave it to God to be sexist


----------



## Marco (Sep 14, 2016)

wat said:


> XY chromosomes is an indicator of your sex, which cannot be changed no matter how many nip/tucks and hormone treatments you get.
> 
> Gender can be changed (although I disagree VEHEMENTLY with the idea of gender 'fluidity').
> 
> ...


Read my post again, wad. Nothing I said disagrees with what you've said.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2016)

but i never contested that XY chromosomes werent an invention 
u did and it could be inferred that you made the (albeit somewhat silly) mistake of suggesting THAT was the social construct


----------



## Marco (Sep 14, 2016)

What are you talking about? I said XY chromosomes weren't "invented" by sexists.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 14, 2016)

You guys may as well take the conversation to the actual thread it's being discussed in.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2016)

Law said:


> You guys may as well take the conversation to the actual thread it's being discussed in.



oh boy lets not go there


----------



## Marco (Sep 14, 2016)

I said the concept of gender emerged out of actual reasons. Because a male human and female human have different physiologies.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2016)

like both literally and figuratively 

less you want this convo thread to be specifically and ONLY about mafia-related talk


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 14, 2016)

Law said:


> You guys may as well take the conversation to the actual thread it's being discussed in.



Why would you make such a cruel suggestion.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2016)

Marco said:


> I said the concept of gender emerged out of actual reasons. Because a male human and female human have different physiologies.



right? i know that

but that doesnt DQ it from being a social construct like you seemed contest to with "Nah"


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2016)

God said:


> Which is actually a sexist statement because it assumes "men" and "women" are things that exist.



cant spell 'sexist' without 'exist' ayy lmao


----------



## Marco (Sep 14, 2016)

wat said:


> right? i know that
> 
> but that doesnt DQ it from being a social construct like you seemed contest with "Nah"



Your post was in response to that guy's post, right? So I was saying nah, that post ain't all that right. It wasn't about gender, specifically. I was just further pointing out that even though gender is a social construct, it's not the "evil" thing people make it out to be and it emerged only out of necessity.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 14, 2016)

wat said:


> like both literally and figuratively
> 
> less you want this convo thread to be specifically and ONLY about mafia-related talk



Don't be too hasty to step onto the wooden box. I'm not telling people what they can talk about. I'm suggesting that the thread in question gets activity if it's the same topic brought from the thread.



Mr. Waffles said:


> Why would you make such a cruel suggestion.



Because perhaps they would have something to add to the topic thread?


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2016)

Dat razor-sharp wit, I'm wit it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 14, 2016)

Off to Deus EX MD.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2016)

Marco said:


> Your post was in response to that guy's post, right? So I was saying nah, that post ain't all that right. It wasn't about gender, specifically. I was just further pointing out that even though gender is a social construct, it's not the "evil" thing people make it out to be and it emerged only out of necessity.



it was not

my response was to contest cubey (who disagrees with gender being a social construct) who brought the subject into this thread so that was me opposing him (cubey)


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 14, 2016)

Law said:


> Because perhaps they would have something to add to the topic thread?



> Marco
> wat
> God

I can't see anything of value being added.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2016)

God said:


> Dat razor-sharp *wit*, I'm *wit* it



Heh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > Marco
> > wat
> > God
> 
> I can't see anything of value being added.



cuz theres nothing of value to add lol

the thread is a question in which u can literally answer yes or no and all the arguments (mostly for the former) have been given already np


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 14, 2016)

wat said:


> cuz theres nothing of value to add lol
> 
> the thread is a question in which u can literally answer yes or no and all the arguments (mostly for the former) have been given already np



I have no clue what the thread is about lol.
Didn't even read NaS's post.
Just negged.
Clicked reputation again,
Then got out.


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2016)

Marco said:


> People legit believe in it. I don't know what to say to them.


Sometimes the placebo effect helps. 

*snorts crushed dragon tooth from chinese market*


----------



## Tiger (Sep 14, 2016)

OK fine. 

@Cubey , you said gender is not a social construct, and that it's sex-based.

I understand you were annoyed at a post which was saying something outlandish and controversial. However, are you saying here that a person's gender equals the sex they're born with?


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2016)

Law said:


> OK fine.
> 
> @Cubey , you said gender is not a social construct, and that it's sex-based.
> 
> I understand you were annoyed at a post which was saying something outlandish and controversial. However, are you saying here that a person's gender equals the sex they're born with?



In essence, sure. I mean, they ARE based entirely on the sex of the individual so attempting to remove that connotation from the word is backwards logic imo.

For example, lets just list the three genders. There's male, female and transgender, right? Where do these come from? Obviously the biological differences between men and women eg sex.

Assume the human species was monosex (only one sex, meaning no sexes). Would there still be this gender "social construct?"

No there wouldn't because gender arises out of biology. Without the difference between sexes existing in the first place, gender wouldn't be a thing. Hence gender is based entirely on the biological sexes, and our notions of it.

The best you could claim is gender ROLES are social constructs, which I'd like to think most sensible people would be inclined to agree with.


----------



## Didi (Sep 14, 2016)

Is transgender a gender?

I thought it was a way of saying 'my gender doesn't match up with my sex'
ie "I was born as the male sex but I'm of the female gender"


----------



## Tiger (Sep 14, 2016)

@Cubey if a boy decides he's supposed to be a girl and is in the wrong body, and decided to have a sex-change to remove male parts and replace them with female parts-- what is that person's sex and what is that person's gender?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2016)

Didi said:


> Is transgender a gender?
> 
> I thought it was a way of saying 'my gender doesn't match up with my sex'
> ie "I was born as the male sex but I'm of the female gender"



Some would argue it is, but these are the same people that believe there is 58 or more.

Such as: 

lol.


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2016)

**

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2016)

Law said:


> @Cubey if a boy decides he's supposed to be a girl and is in the wrong body, and decided to have a sex-change to remove male parts and replace them with female parts-- what is that person's sex and what is that person's gender?



Its sex would be transsexual and its gender would still be transgender, because it has female reproductive organs with both chromosomes (essentially being both male and female) while believing itself to be female. It could also still be considered transgender because it's sex (transsexual) does not match its gender identity (female). If you want to ignore the chromosomes and the surgery and just call it the female sex, then its gender would be female.

Why?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 14, 2016)

Lol, I didn't know you had beef with NaS, we don't always see eye to eye and since we both frequent the cafe, I don't want NaS to start troll neg me. I had a guy do that to me, negging my posts in the US primary thread, and dammit that was annoying.


But his post is a but flawed. Women were not not allowed to hunt, it was just in their best interest of everyone to stay home and protect the kids than drag the entire clan on a hunt and risk the kids and the mother to be mauled. Pretty sure it was a collective decision rather than evil men trying to set boundaries to women. More like sharing the responsibilities. I bring mammoth, you prepare the fire or make sure little Timmy doesn't get eaten by an ostrich.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 14, 2016)

NaS hates my country for some weird reason and every post from him when talking to me is trying to bash my country.

He's perma-ignoed. The guy is an ass.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 14, 2016)

RemChu said:


> **



Holy shit best avatar/post combo ever.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 14, 2016)

NaS noticed the wave of negs,


----------



## Magic (Sep 15, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> NaS hates my country for some weird reason and every post from him when talking to me is trying to bash my country.
> 
> He's perma-ignoed. The guy is an ass.


Brazil has awesome people and culture. Out of all the people to hate.

Smh even the food is bomb.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hero (Sep 15, 2016)

Jesus Christ. I'm glad I missed the conversations about medicine and gender.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 15, 2016)

oi mafiozas


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 15, 2016)

Catamount said:


> oi mafiozas



Oi feline.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 15, 2016)

Oi vey.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 15, 2016)

I see.
That explains a lot.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 15, 2016)

gl cubes with all ur paths in life and such dont die etc rip

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 15, 2016)

I, of all the people, had missed sex/gender catfight


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 15, 2016)

Catamount said:


> I, of all the people, had missed sex/gender catfight


It was glorious. Ah the missed opportunities of our youth.


----------



## Savage (Sep 15, 2016)

I just got recore. Anyone here play it yet?


----------



## Araragi (Sep 15, 2016)

@SinRaven how do you do it man


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 15, 2016)

Okcupid is a funny place to mod. Never saw so many memes in one place.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 15, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Okcupid is a funny place to mod. Never saw so many memes in one place.



y-you're a mod at okcupid?


----------



## Stelios (Sep 15, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Okcupid is a funny place to mod. Never saw so many memes in one place.



Ok Cupid ? Is this cougar town or sausage fest ?


----------



## Stelios (Sep 15, 2016)

Oh it's the new match.com 

Damn I m old


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 15, 2016)

wat said:


> y-you're a mod at okcupid?



Yup




Stelios said:


> Ok Cupid ? Is this cougar town or sausage fest ?




Nope. It's kinda lame but oh well, my roomie thought I would find someone.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 15, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Nope. It's kinda lame but oh well, my roomie thought I would find someone.



Dunno man I tried this stuff but I found out that the best places to meet someone is still somewhere out spontaneously.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 15, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Dunno man I tried this stuff but I found out that the best places to meet someone is still somewhere out spontaneously.



Me too. I'm going to play ultimate frisbee now, hopefully my future gf will be there.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 15, 2016)

Don't get too excited it's voluntary mod though, like nf.


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 15, 2016)

Ultimate frisbee is so much fun


----------



## Chaos (Sep 15, 2016)

@am

Do they play mafia there?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 15, 2016)

OkCupid mafia


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 15, 2016)

Senjou said:


> @SinRaven how do you do it man


idgaf


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 15, 2016)

Down to 3 roles to make in my RWBY game.

I have no idea what to do with them.

I always hate this part.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 15, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Down to 3 roles to make in my RWBY game.
> 
> I have no idea what to do with them.
> 
> I always hate this part.



Lawhost to the rescue?

You can PM me.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 15, 2016)

Law said:


> Lawhost to the rescue?
> 
> You can PM me.



Eh... it's not much a balance problem as it is an inspiration problem.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 15, 2016)

OP had a similar phase. I took me days to figure out how to make a role for Bellamy. Kinemon was pretty tricky too.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 15, 2016)

But I must persevere. I have decided that I'll always make all the roles before I post my sign-up thread. My games are Sin-proof.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Araragi (Sep 15, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> But I must persevere. I have decided that I'll always make all the roles before I post my sign-up thread. My games are Sin-proof.


good lad


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 15, 2016)

open setup or RIOT


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 15, 2016)

The inspiration came and now only 2 more to go. Problem is that now I'll have to write a program just to proccess this role.



wat said:


> open setup or RIOT



Semi-open.

Also semi-bastard. Yes I just made that term.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 15, 2016)

semi-open = character list given but alignment and roles aren't?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 15, 2016)

wat said:


> semi-open = character list given but alignment and roles aren't?



Character list given.

Roles too.

But only roughly 2/3 of the abilities.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 15, 2016)

u wot


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 15, 2016)

In case you care, I can promise you there will be no day kills. Hardly any day abilities, actually. Not because I don't like them, but proccessing them with my current daily routine would be impossible.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 15, 2016)

i might 

u see i recently realized it's not so much role madness itself that irks me but the closed setup that it's often constantly accompanied with


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 15, 2016)

Chaos said:


> @am
> 
> Do they play mafia there?


No they got rid of the community.


----------



## Marco (Sep 15, 2016)

@wat, we'll he's calling it semi bastard, so that's where the "closed" is coming from.


----------



## Marco (Sep 15, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> No they got rid of the community.


How are you okcupid mod?? They have a forum? You use that website a lot?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 15, 2016)

Marco said:


> How are you okcupid mod?? They have a forum? You use that website a lot?



I am on it, I reported a couple of pictures and they asked me if I could help mod pictures. There's like 10 mods. It's not paid, you just say whether a profile picture or album picture should be deleted.

No they do t have one anymore.

On and off. Haven't met gotten a date yet on that site.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 15, 2016)

Not that impressive, seems they ask a lot of random ppl to be mod as well. But hey now I can brag a bit.
But being able to say delete yo a picture is quite fun, feels a bit like this actually,

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2016)

Catamount said:


> I, of all the people, had missed sex/gender catfight


You a pussy cat right?


----------



## Stelios (Sep 16, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> But I must persevere. I have decided that I'll always make all the roles before I post my sign-up thread. My games are Sin-proof.



What's this meme? Anyone can fill me in ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2016)

Stelios said:


> What's this meme? Anyone can fill me in ?



...its really one of the more common mafia community memes

sin 'flaked' on hosting both FMA and members mafia


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 16, 2016)

Do you think you're waifu da best?
Do you think you're waifu is better than the rest?
Think about signing up you're waifu to "The Best Waifu on NF Mafia" 

Hosted by @Senjou
Coming Soon

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 16, 2016)

That's quality advertisement there mystic


----------



## Stelios (Sep 16, 2016)

wat said:


> ...its really one of the more common mafia community memes
> 
> sin 'flaked' on hosting both FMA and members mafia



Ah yes

Thought something new happened


----------



## Didi (Sep 16, 2016)

@SinRaven


----------



## Didi (Sep 16, 2016)

If only WAD had role assigned you jester for great justice


----------



## Catamount (Sep 16, 2016)

Did he get lynched again?
I saw him post gifs and stopped reading.


----------



## Didi (Sep 16, 2016)

Yup, d1 sin once more


this time tho it was cuz Nello was being lynched and he claimed cop near the end of the phase so people were like 'shit we need to change votes' and it just kinda defaulted to Sin cuz he had some jokevotes left over on him


----------



## Catamount (Sep 16, 2016)

lmao well that sounds like a perfect plan

except for claiming thing w/e


----------



## Stelios (Sep 16, 2016)

It's like Sinraven is trying to cover for the gap Laix's absence has left.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 16, 2016)

Didi said:


> If only WAD had role assigned you jester for great justice


I was hoping for this but WAD is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 16, 2016)

Stelios said:


> It's like Sinraven is trying to cover for the gap Laix's absence has left.


Almost but no.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 16, 2016)

thanks gods of internet for adblock


----------



## Melodie (Sep 16, 2016)

In comparison to sin's recent posts. Laix posts are god sent.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 16, 2016)

Melodie said:


> In comparison to sin's recent posts. Laix posts are god sent.



I most certainly prefer chicks , than chicks with dicks.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 16, 2016)

Mhmm


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 16, 2016)

Don't you worry Sin.



Ignore the haters.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 16, 2016)

was there a gif there?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 16, 2016)

Attaboy sin, everyone has already put your gifs on ignore too


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 16, 2016)

You bitches don't appreciate real beauty.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 16, 2016)

it's not about beauty Sin it's about aesthetically pleasing and most of your gifs, lack that.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 16, 2016)

Stelios said:


> it's not about beauty Sin it's about aesthetically pleasing and most of your gifs, lack that.


Your entkre presence isn't aesthetically pleasing either but you don't hear me about that.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 16, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Your entkre presence isn't aesthetically pleasing either but you don't hear me about that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 16, 2016)

Besides these gifs  might be shit ass quality, but that what they show is pure divinity.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 16, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Besides these gifs  might be shit ass quality, but that what they show is pure divinity.



I prefer something along this range:


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 16, 2016)

Well there sure as hell ain't anything wrong with Miss Deborah Ann Woll either


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 16, 2016)

Stelios said:


> I prefer something along this range:



She's quite pretty.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2016)

dash of diva


----------



## Tiger (Sep 16, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Eh... it's not much a balance problem as it is an inspiration problem.



Yeah...I wasn't talking about balance, either.


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 16, 2016)

Wants to see the cuck in Pokemon game, but has a dentist appointment in 5 mins


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 16, 2016)

@Catamount


----------



## Didi (Sep 16, 2016)

not even mad, instinct is best team irl anyway

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 16, 2016)

>tfw I would've won if I had just gone for full memery and immediately recruited Mystic to Team Mystic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 16, 2016)

Marco always scummy


----------



## Araragi (Sep 16, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Do you think you're waifu da best?
> Do you think you're waifu is better than the rest?
> Think about signing up you're waifu to "The Best Waifu on NF Mafia"
> 
> ...


SOON

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 16, 2016)

Don't confuse "I'm always suspicious of Marco" with "Marco's always suspicious," AMbro.

@Didi, well, trying to cult WAD was the biggest mistake you made. I wouldn't ever touch vocal people as a cultist early game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2016)

Didi said:


> >tfw I would've won if I had just gone for full memery and immediately recruited Mystic to Team Mystic



funny story

i recruited @Reznor N2 almost entirely because of this post in CR's game:



it was partially because he's a good and underrated player, partially because he legitimately suspected me and i needed him to not, and partially because i needed him to see how hilariously coincidental that joke was


----------



## Stelios (Sep 16, 2016)

@wat r u the drunkenholic?


----------



## Didi (Sep 16, 2016)

Marco said:


> Don't confuse "I'm always suspicious of Marco" with "Marco's always suspicious," AMbro.
> 
> @Didi, well, trying to cult WAD was the biggest mistake you made. I wouldn't ever touch vocal people as a cultist early game.





I just went yolo for my brolo


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2016)

Stelios said:


> @wat r u the drunkenholic?



the who


----------



## Stelios (Sep 16, 2016)

I have people at my lol friend list and haven't opened it for over a year so no idea who is who anymore 

U not on euro though are you?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2016)

im not


----------



## Stelios (Sep 16, 2016)

I need a game for casuals. A game that has pvp. good graphics. is online.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2016)

Stelios said:


> I need a game for casuals. A game that has pvp. good graphics. is online.



Overwatch


----------



## Stelios (Sep 16, 2016)

wat said:


> Overwatch


All roads lead to blizzard ha ?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 16, 2016)

Didi said:


> >tfw I would've won if I had just gone for full memery and immediately recruited Mystic to Team Mystic


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 16, 2016)

I wasnt even worth keeping alive lol I just got slaughtered


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 16, 2016)

Law said:


> Yeah...I wasn't talking about balance, either.



Also I'm trying to avoid having you help me in every gane cuz you might want to play them eventually.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Savage (Sep 16, 2016)

Posting in Mafia convo!


----------



## Reznor (Sep 16, 2016)

wat said:


> funny story
> i recruited @Reznor N2 almost entirely because of this post in CR's game:
> 
> it was partially because he's a good and underrated player, partially because he legitimately suspected me and i needed him to not, and partially because i needed him to see how hilariously coincidental that joke was


 I'm pretty sure I was joking there, but it was really was hard to not mix up Smash and PoGo game


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2016)

People hating on Sin's posts. 

Haters gonna hate.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 16, 2016)

Pokemon Go is over.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 16, 2016)

And with this post, I close the poll?

_Magikarp_ is crowned NF Mafia's Favorite Favorites role of all time?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2016)

Magikarp best!

Splash, splash, friend!


----------



## Tiger (Sep 16, 2016)

​
*Magikarp
*​*[Splash]*- Each Day Phase, you may choose a player to splash.
*[Splash]*- Each Twilight Phase, you may choose a player to splash.
*[Splash]*- Each Night Phase, you may choose a player to splash.
*[Splash]*- Each Sunrise Phase, you may choose a player to splash.
*[Blank Stare]*- Every time you successfully splash a player, you gain a level.

_--Hidden--_

*[Evolve]*- At level 20, Magikarp evolves into Gyarados:


​
*Gyarados
*​*[Pokemon Translator]*- You don't understand 'Bulletproof' or '# of Lives', which are normal terms for the game of mafia. Instead, you view the players as having Hit Points(HP).


A player with no Bulletproof status has 100 HP.
A player with Bulletproof has 120 HP.
A player with Super-Bulletproof has 140 HP.
A player with Ultra-Bulletproof has 160 HP.
A player afflicted with a debuff has -20 HP per debuff.
Players with multiple lives multiply their HP by that #.

*[Tough Scales]*- You have 120 HP.
*[Water Pokemon]- *You are immune to water and ice-based actions.
*[Intimidate]*- Players you vote for during the day have a 75% chance to miss you if they try and attack you for a cycle.
*[Turn-Based Combat]*- You have the innate ability to use one of your abilities per cycle. However, if a player targets you with a hostile action, you may use a second ability in that cycle. Your list of abilities includes:
*[Bite]*- Target player takes 60 points of damage, and has a 30% chance of failing their next action.
*[Dragon Rage]*- Target player, and the player above and below them on the player list take 40 points of damage.
*[Leer]*- Target player receives double damage the next time you hit them within the next two cycles.
*[Hydro Pump]*- Target player takes 120 points of damage, but has a 25% chance to fail.
*[Hyper Beam]*- One-shot. Target player takes 150 points of damage.


--Hidden--

*[I Choose You!]*- As a Pokemon, all of your attacks against one player isolate them from all other players in a 1 on 1 duel. This means they can't be protected by someone else, and outside influences don't make a difference to the outcome. Same goes for you when you are attacked by someone else.



Anyone wanna photoshop a crown an Magikarp's head? lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2016)

I was lowkey tinfoiling that Jeroen got Magikarp again when he refused to reveal.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2016)

wat said:


> I was lowkey tinfoiling that Jeroen got Magikarp again when he refused to reveal.



First thing I said when I got my role was "I was expecting to be Magikarp. " . >.>


----------



## Stelios (Sep 16, 2016)

there you go

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2016)

Stelios said:


> there you go



That's not Magikarp. 

Nor a crown. >.>

P.S. Pennywise is better.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 16, 2016)

Magicarp has to be the only role that forced Waffles to actually pay attention into the game.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Magicarp has to be the only role that forced Waffles to actually pay attention into the game.



Please.
I pay attention every game (not including Aries games).


----------



## Stelios (Sep 16, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Please.
> I pay attention every game (not including Aries games).



Let's see... Waffles's most used quote:

"Me paying attention or thinking? Oh please "


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Let's see... Waffles's most used quote:
> 
> "Me paying attention or thinking? Oh please "



This just shows I'm right.

It lacks "smh", ">.>", "Lol" and a bunch of other things.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2016)

Also, he would have used "" instead of ""

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 16, 2016)

smh


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2016)

>.>


----------



## Stelios (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Let's see... Waffles's most used quote:
> 
> "Me paying attention or thinking? Oh please "



You also forgot to put a space between "thinking" and the "?".


----------



## Aries (Sep 16, 2016)

*Mafia Icons 2*: *A Members Tale*
_The most meta NF mafia game.  Unlike other members games where you sign up and get a role based on yourself this game will give you the player the choice to create your own role and "playstyle". Using the alt/dupe accounts mechanic used in chaos game you will answer the following questions.
_
Male or Female? 

What is your Name? (_*Different name from your username*_)

Your playstyle class( _*This will determine what abilities you have/can unlock as you level up*_) 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Lurker Type: *Lurker type players are as mysterious as they cum. No one knows anything about these type of players because all they do is watch from a corner...never speaking unless nessecary.

Level 1: Passive(When the Day phase ends you can watch the last player that voted for you. You know who they visited/targeted but not the abilities used)

*Elite Type*: Elite Type Players are those who are prodigies of the game. They tend to look for perfection in their colleagues and when they don't meet their expectations of a true "mafia player" look down on them. They can lead town to victory through their skills but take themselves to serious which leads to raging/losing composure when things don't go their way, costing them the game.

Level 1 Passive(You have 2x vote power in the game)

*Trap Type*(Trap Type players are those who pretend to be another gender in their attempts for easy companionship and love. They seduce mafia players into doing what they want in return for pics of tits n ass only to get a pic of a dick)

Level 1 : Passive (You can switch a players vote to someone else)

*Troll Type* (Troll type players are those who love to disrupt the game for players. Pissing people off is why they join these games, they could care less who wins or who loses. Master of fluff posts and not being trustworthy. They have their own agenda different from others.)

Level 1 Passive(People who vote for you are vote blocked for the dayphase)

*Inactive Type*(Inactive style players are those who sign up for games and waste everyone's time by not playing when they don't get a role they like. One of the most polarizing types of players, people can't decide rather to lynch them or wait for them to be modkilled/passive.)

Level 1 Passive: (You are immune to getting lynched first 2 dayphases)

*Flamboyant Type*(Flamboyant type players are those who believe in style over substance. They are more concerned with how they look in games then how they play. Drama queens, expect to see gifs that have nothing to do with the game, words like "yaaaaaaas", slaaaay my king/queen, bitch I'm fabolous)

Level 1 Passive(You gain expirence points when other posters post images/gifs as a response/post)

*Newcomer Type*( Newcomer Type players are those who have no clue what's going on. They tend to not be good at anything in mafia at first but as the game progresses their game skills increase. They have the most potential out of the other player types.)

Level 1 Passive: (Immune to one type of player type passive)




*_Leveling Up_: Everyone starts with a passive ability but as the game progresses you gain abilities through a leveling up system. To level up you must fill up your EXP. Bar to 10/10

_EXP. Bar: 0/10 _

*Gaining Expirence: This list will determine how you can gain EXP. Points to fill up your bar


*Spoiler*: __ 




Meeting Post Requirement: 1+ EXP
Using Mafia Icons Abilities: 0.5 + EXP
Super Active in game, 20 posts per Day phase: 2+ EXP
_Can't stop me now! 40 posts per Day phase_: 4+ EXP
_Not Getting Lynched_(*Mafia* *Exclusive*): 1+ EXP
Misleading Town(*Mafia* *Exclusive*) leading town to mislynch a player: 2+ EXP
Putting Pressure on Players: 1.5 + EXP
Vote Lynch Participation once per dayphase: 0.5 + EXP
Lynching Mafia(Town Exclusive): 1+ EXP
Scumhunted Mafia: When you find mafia, lead town to lynch mafia or kill mafia yourself(Town Exclusive): 2.5+ EXP
Informative: making a vote count list: 1+EXP
Asking Host genuine questions about things in the game don't get or want confirmation on something: 0.5 EXP
I got this drank in my cup: _Get 4 players to dislike or disagree with your post_: 1+ EXP
Pretty Funny: _one of your posts is rated funny by 3 players_: 0.5 + EXP
Bringing up Good Points to game: _your post is liked/agreed by 3 players_: 0.5 EXP




*Level 1*: Total Newb-Passive
*Level 2*: Mafia Prospect-Gain Full Ability
*Level 3*: Regular-Gain one shot
*Level 4*: MVP-Gain 2nd Full Ability
*Level 4.5*: Mafia Champion-One shot Kingmaker ability. Once everyone reaches level 4 they must vote one person this ability
*Level 5*: *Host*-Unlock your Mafia Icons full abilities

*Mafia Icons*: _First come First serve. When finished creating your character you then get the option to choose a NF Mafia Community/WF Mafia Community player as your companion. These players take you under their wing as they help you in your quest to become a "Mafia Icon". The left overs are then scattered across the game/locations as one shots_

*Hosts*: Hosts can not be chosen as companions instead they can be won/unlocked via playing their "games". These are mini games with a specific theme attached to their host. Not Mandatory

Locations: to be filled out

*Story*: *Your invited to play a game called Mafia. Little do you know you will usher a new era as you rise to the Mafia community as you try to fulfill your dream of hosting "Favorites". Danger lurks around every corner as you become involved in the war of 2 rival organizations who have risened to power in the Mafia Community. Team Vanilla and Team Flavor... Can you stop them from fulfilling their end goal?*


----------



## Stelios (Sep 16, 2016)

So you are saying that you are inactifaging on purpose then?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2016)

Stelios said:


> So you are saying that you are inactifaging on purpose then?



What are you talking about ?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 16, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Let's see... Waffles's most used quote:
> 
> "Me paying attention or thinking? Oh please "



Waffles is always paying attention. He just pretends not to in order to avoid being lynched.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2016)

@Aries
Is your Members tale game based on the Bartle taxonomy of player types?

I don't like that "elite" title. If I'm honest I'm a clubs player. That gives me the most enjoyment. "killer" type of gamer. Though I do like different types of games....


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 16, 2016)

wat said:


> funny story
> 
> i recruited @Reznor N2 almost entirely because of this post in CR's game:
> 
> ...



Funny story, I attack rezy on night 1, night 2 it was Marco and night 3 was rezy again


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2016)

How is Reznor underrated. He is not an idiot.  lol.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2016)

he's underrated because he's top 10 in the community in the last six months


----------



## Aries (Sep 16, 2016)

RemChu said:


> @Aries
> Is your Members tale game based on the Bartle taxonomy of player types?
> 
> I don't like that "elite" title. If I'm honest I'm a clubs player. That gives me the most enjoyment. "killer" type of gamer. Though I do like different types of games....



The game is basically a parody/light hearted take on this community. Its a members game mashed up with Wormodragons "Tale of" game series and pokemonish/digimon mechanics . ill like to point out that the Alt account system is not meant to hide your role. Players will know your alt account in game. Story and game wise this is done because the game is about the rise of a mafia game noobie and the hijinks of this section


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2016)

wat said:


> he's underrated because he's top 10 in the community in the last six months


he's underrated as soon as you label him as such o.o


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2016)

Aries said:


> The game is basically a parody/light hearted take on this community. Its a members game mashed up with Wormodragons "Tale of" game series and pokemonish/digimon mechanics . ill like to point out that the Alt account system is not meant to hide your role. Players will know your alt account in game. Story and game wise this is done because the game is about the rise of a mafia game noobie and the hijinks of this section


crugyr is the main character?


----------



## Aries (Sep 16, 2016)

Also those are the easiest stereotypes of the section could think off. ive assigned them to make their abilities match their theme

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 16, 2016)

Marco is underrated


----------



## Aries (Sep 16, 2016)

RemChu said:


> crugyr is the main character?



Not exactly. That's why everyone is using a alt account for the game. They are the noobs and by extension the true main characters of the game. The rest of the mafia community are just companions a la Mafia Icons who serve as extra abilities.


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2016)

If the game is active, won't the exp thing become tedious?


----------



## Aries (Sep 16, 2016)

To a extent it could be very tedious but found out a way to make it less so well to me. If keep the amount of EXP points need to level up to 10 chances are more expirenced players will hit Host level by the end of day 2. That's why as you level up so does the amount of EXP points needed as well. Ex: 
First level needs 10 EXP points
Second level will be upped to 25 EXP points needed. 

Once you lvl up you start from scratch. The game pretty much rewards you for playing the game.


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2016)

Seems like a lot of micromanaging on your part. 

Godspeed  Going to make an account on the wrestling forum today.


----------



## Aries (Sep 16, 2016)

the struggle will be real. Not gonna host the game for a while now. Plan on getting some WF guys to join this game. I plan on doing it in November


----------



## Aries (Sep 16, 2016)

Decided to make this edit for players who didn't see the smash bros tag finale.these edits sum it up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hero (Sep 16, 2016)

@Law 

Do you still have Akihito Kanbara's role from favorites?


----------



## Melodie (Sep 17, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Savage (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Stelios (Sep 17, 2016)

@RemChu sorry for screwing your game buddy. The kid inside me couldn't contain itself


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2016)

No need to apologize.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 17, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> People hating on Sin's posts.
> 
> Haters gonna hate.


Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 17, 2016)

One more role to go.



I hate this guy.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 17, 2016)

But he's so cool and suave.

And has blue hair.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 17, 2016)

Now translante that into a role.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 17, 2016)

So we need a new poll, folks.


----------



## Hero (Sep 17, 2016)

Marco said:


> So we need a new poll, folks.


I like the polls about what's most likely to happen


----------



## Hero (Sep 17, 2016)

Or make a poll focusing on the new players


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 17, 2016)

- Sin hosts a game.
- Laix returns and hosts MM.
- Aries hosts a game where everyone understands the setup
- Superman doesn't make a single spite vote in a game.
- Marco gets lynched on Day 1.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 17, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> - Sin hosts a game.
> - Laix returns and hosts MM.
> - Aries hosts a game where everyone understands the setup
> - Superman doesn't make a single spite vote in a game.
> - Marco gets lynched on Day 1.




- Belphegoob gets to live past day two


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 17, 2016)

- Waffles writes a TL;DR.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 17, 2016)

Stelios said:


> - Belphegoob gets to live past day two


Happened all the time.


Some of those options get recycled everytime. We just need to accept some things never will happen.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 17, 2016)

I know, I just posted the usual stuff without thinking much. We could use some creativity though.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 17, 2016)

- Superman comes online again. 
- DDL gets away as scum. 
- AM reads a whole game. 

I'm sure we can come up with a bunch.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> - Waffles writes a TL;DR.



Define TL;DR for you.


----------



## Marco (Sep 17, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Define TL;DR for you.


Too long, didn't read.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 17, 2016)

Josuke staying loyal 

Aries hosting a non-troll game 

Millie not fluffling


----------



## Stelios (Sep 17, 2016)

What is it about male body  that once you pass 30 the fart ratio goes over 9000?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 17, 2016)

Senjou said:


> Aries hosting a non-troll game



Happens every once in a while.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2016)

Marco said:


> Too long, didn't read.



....

I know that, Marco!

I just meant for him specifically...


----------



## Stelios (Sep 17, 2016)

any of you murlocs has steam? add me: m_Stelios


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2016)

Stelios said:


> What is it about male body  that once you pass 30 the fart ratio goes over 9000?



It does ? 

Guess I skipped that.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 17, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Define TL;DR for you.



You need to scroll down to read the whole post in a single screen.

(images/videos don't count)

Reactions: Like 1 | Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 17, 2016)

Marco said:


> - DDL gets away as scum.

Reactions: Like 3 | Old 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 17, 2016)

> answering to that question by deciphering the notion

Sense of humor on vacation.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 17, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Define TL;DR for you.





Marco said:


> Too long, didn't read.


Jereon didn't mean the literal definition, but what a tl;dr length is like in DDL's perspective.


----------



## Marco (Sep 17, 2016)

Stelios said:


> any of you murlocs has steam? add me: m_Stelios


I'll add you when I get home. Or you can add me now - marco161091


----------



## Marco (Sep 17, 2016)

Senjou said:


> Jereon didn't mean the literal definition, but what a tl;dr length is like in DDL's perspective.


Lel I know what he meant.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 17, 2016)

kek ye I got that after-the-fact, rip


----------



## Stelios (Sep 17, 2016)

Marco said:


> I'll add you when I get home. Or you can add me now - marco161091



Steam doesn't know you. Is this the nick?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You need to scroll down to read the whole post in a single screen.
> 
> (images/videos don't count)




*Spoiler*: _Like this you mean ?_ 






Mr. Waffles said:


> Lol James... you're seriously not paying attention, are you ?
> 
> Let me spell it out for you.
> 
> ...







There ya go.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2016)

I guess it won't even show the whole post....
Fucking XF.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 17, 2016)

posted by : ,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 17, 2016)

congratulations it's been five years since you made an effort (ok Favorites is exception).


----------



## Araragi (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2016)

Stelios said:


> congratulations it's been five years since you made an effort (ok Favorites is exception).



I don't recall DDL putting a time limit on it. 

Also, you'd be surprised at what I do.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 17, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> *Spoiler*: _Like this you mean ?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sin has hosted at least 2 games since you made that post.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 17, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I don't recall DDL putting a time limit on it.
> 
> Also, you'd be surprised at what I do.



I didn't, but that's not the point. The point is that we make a poll about which unlikely thing is most likely to happen. So yours is in the right place.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Sin has hosted at least 2 games since you made that post.





Mr. Waffles said:


> I don't recall DDL putting a time limit on it.
> 
> Also, you'd be surprised at what I do.


----------



## Savage (Sep 17, 2016)

Title: What gets marco off?

Stonewalling players
Getting in useless arguments
Telling others to read
Making condescending comments


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 17, 2016)

- noisu will play a game

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 17, 2016)

Also @Mr. Waffles I would not be surprised at what you do because I know you are not a bad player. You are just not a large content player. You stay around, fluffing, but you know exactly what's going on.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Also @Mr. Waffles I would not be surprised at what you do because I know you are not a bad player. You are just not a large content player. You stay around, fluffing, but you know exactly what's going on.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 17, 2016)

New poll option: best town role IMO


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 17, 2016)

wat said:


> New poll option: best town role IMO



That's hard. Nobody ever remembers town roles.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Savage (Sep 17, 2016)

Inb4 wat only meant generic/vanilla town roles


----------



## Catamount (Sep 17, 2016)

Falafel they seem to know your secret


----------



## Hero (Sep 17, 2016)

Being


Savage said:


> Title: What gets marco off?
> 
> Stonewalling players
> Getting in useless arguments
> ...



Being oblivious to obvious spite. Yes this is the poll


----------



## Marco (Sep 17, 2016)

Savage said:


> Title: What gets marco off?
> 
> Stonewalling players
> Getting in useless arguments
> ...



The last one is the only thing that is even a little gratifying.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 17, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Falafel they seem to know your secret



I once hosted a game where Waffles was scum.

I was scared at what I learned.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 17, 2016)

Change being condescending to being PEDANTIC(tm) and we are a go.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chaos (Sep 17, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I once hosted a game where Waffles was scum.
> 
> I was scared at what I learned.



Do you want to talk about it?

Somewhere _he _can't see it of course.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 17, 2016)

Hero said:


> @Law
> 
> Do you still have Akihito Kanbara's role from favorites?



Of course, I keep them all on my blog.


​
*Akihito Kanbara
*​*[Tripwire Tactics]*- While in human form, the first player to target you with anything aside from an attack is Role-Blocked for a cycle. This ability will be refreshed the next time you transform.
*[Meganekko]*- Prior to Night 1, choose a female player and give her a pair of glasses. Should she die or be lynched, you will be permanently Role-Crushed the next time you're in human form.
*[Regeneration]*- When you're killed by anything weaker than an Ultra-Kill, you will automatically revive a full Phase later.
*[Transformation]*- Upon reviving, you will always switch between human form and youmu form. In your youmu form, you replace _[Tripwire Tactics]_ and_ [Meganekko]_ with these two abilities:
--*[Feral]*- You scan Evil.
--*[Pyrokinesis]*- Each night, you must create fire to do one of these things: cure a player of _Chill_, _Windswept_ & _Frozen_ debuffs, provide Protection for you and one other player, or attack a target player. Each ability is a One-Shot which refreshes the next time you transform.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 17, 2016)

Who is less likely to be lynched on Day 1:

- Marco
- Mr. Waffles
- Badaroach
- Atlantic Storm
- Degaforce

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 17, 2016)

Chaos said:


> Do you want to talk about it?
> 
> Somewhere _he _can't see it of course.



Just read Greater Idea with the knowledge that Waffles is scum. Also read his QT while at it.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Araragi (Sep 17, 2016)

wat said:


> Change being condescending to being PEDANTIC(tm) and we are a go.


^^


----------



## Chaos (Sep 17, 2016)

Who is most likely to be lynched D1?

- Sin
- Sin
- Sin
- Sin
- Sin

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 17, 2016)

Who is the most scummy?

- Sin
- Rion
- DDL
- Alwaysmind
- Psychic

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Falafel they seem to know your secret



I have no secrets. 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I once hosted a game where Waffles was scum.
> 
> I was scared at what I learned.





Chaos said:


> Do you want to talk about it?
> 
> Somewhere _he _can't see it of course.





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Just read Greater Idea with the knowledge that Waffles is scum. Also read his QT while at it.



I'm innocent of all charges.


----------



## Hero (Sep 17, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> - Waffles writes a TL;DR.


IM SCREAMING


----------



## Tiger (Sep 17, 2016)

Hero said:


> IM SCREAMING



I'm guessing you smirked.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 17, 2016)

I... Eh fuck it I have one more bottle left.bb


----------



## Chaos (Sep 17, 2016)

What is the spiciest recent mafia meme?

- Non-hostile indie
- Pedantic(tm)
- Whatever Cubey's thing was supposed to be
- FUCKING MARCOOOO


----------



## Hero (Sep 17, 2016)

Law said:


> I'm guessing you smirked.


 I let out a legitimate shriek lol. 

So not as drawn out, but it happened briefly


----------



## Marco (Sep 17, 2016)

Lol at people making wrong claims and then whining about me being pedantic when I point out they're wrong. "bro, don't be pedantic." "Well, don't be wrong then."

Condescending is definitely more correct than pedantic.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 17, 2016)

tfw im fiending cuban pizza i might go by little havana today to get some

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 17, 2016)

Chaos said:


> What is the spiciest recent mafia meme?
> 
> - Non-hostile indie
> - Pedantic(tm)
> ...





definitely still non-hostile indie lol


----------



## Hero (Sep 17, 2016)

wat said:


> tfw im fiending cuban pizza i might go by little havana today to get some


OH MY GOD


----------



## Stelios (Sep 17, 2016)

@wat what's the wrap made of?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 17, 2016)

A paper plate. 

We ghetto AF down hea.


----------



## Hero (Sep 17, 2016)

Marco said:


> Lol at people making wrong claims and then whining about me being pedantic when I point out they're wrong. "bro, don't be pedantic." "Well, don't be wrong then."
> 
> Condescending is definitely more correct than pedantic.


You do it even when they're right


----------



## Stelios (Sep 17, 2016)

wat said:


> A paper plate.
> 
> We ghetto AF down hea.



It looked like a taco creation but google says it's regular pizza crust.

Nice nails btw sugar boy.
Is the red nail a ghetto habbit?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 17, 2016)

idk its not my pic u silly


----------



## Stelios (Sep 17, 2016)

wat said:


> idk its not my pic u silly






wat said:


> A paper plate.
> 
> We ghetto AF down hea.




wat slipped

lynch him


----------



## Marco (Sep 17, 2016)

Hero said:


> You do it even when they're right


I do what when they're right? Correct them? Then that's just me being an idiot. Not pedantic.

Do you mean I focus on unnecessary detail when I know the person is correct? Cause I definitely don't think that is true. Do point out an occasion where I've done so.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 17, 2016)

where's the slip tho 

im observing that its a paper plate holding the pizza in the pic and the source of the pic is from a patron at a place here in miami so i used 'we' to refer to us miamian citizens as a collective


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2016)

>..........>


----------



## Didi (Sep 17, 2016)

wat said:


> where's the slip tho
> 
> im observing that its a paper plate holding the pizza in the pic and the source of the pic is from a patron at a place here in miami so i used 'we' to refer to us miamian citizens as a collective




>2016
>reacting seriously to Stelios

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 17, 2016)

wat said:


> where's the slip tho
> 
> im observing that its a paper plate holding the pizza in the pic and the source of the pic is from a patron at a place here in miami so i used 'we' to refer to us miamian citizens as a collective



I got nothing


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Araragi (Sep 17, 2016)

@yandere people
are you okay with me starting the game right after wat's jester game enters night phase

should be in like half an hour I think

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2016)

Senjou said:


> @yandere people
> are you okay with ke starting the game right after wat's jester game enters night phase
> 
> should be in like half an hour I think



I'm okay with this.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 17, 2016)

Shouldnt you at least tag the people who signed up?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 17, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Shouldnt you at least tag the people who signed up?


No.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Shouldnt you at least tag the people who signed up?



All that effort...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 17, 2016)

im wit it


----------



## Hero (Sep 17, 2016)

No. Fucking start it now


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 17, 2016)

inb4 Jeroen rolls senpai


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> inb4 Jeroen rolls senpai



Inb4 Stephen gets modkilled for discussing the game outside of the thread


----------



## Araragi (Sep 17, 2016)

did someone mention senpai?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2016)

It's a shame Raven misses this game.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 17, 2016)

Gotta say that I picked the wrong game to add a Nicholas Sparks quote lol, didn't expect that Team Spark would be in the game.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Didi (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Araragi (Sep 17, 2016)

g fucking g


----------



## Nello (Sep 17, 2016)

@Marco sorry you got fucked by rng


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Marco (Sep 17, 2016)

I got fucked by my brain, not RNG.


----------



## Didi (Sep 17, 2016)

Nello mvp with that tie up


----------



## Marco (Sep 17, 2016)

Think on that next time you wanna make fun of Nello.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 17, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Who is the most scummy?
> 
> - Sin
> - Rion
> ...


AM 
At least according to Bwat.


----------



## Nello (Sep 17, 2016)

I uh... sure i'll take credit


----------



## Araragi (Sep 17, 2016)

s-so I have 3 players who will potentially just not play. Anyone wanna help a host out and sign up for replacement?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2016)

Senjou said:


> s-so I have 3 players who will potentially just not play. Anyone wanna help a host out and sign up for replacement?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 17, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> AM
> At least according to Bwat.



I dunno man I heard this DDL guy is a hard match.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2016)

dis yandere tho


----------



## Araragi (Sep 17, 2016)

oh and shotout to @RemChu  for helping me balance


----------



## Araragi (Sep 17, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 17, 2016)

Senjou said:


> s-so I have 3 players who will potentially just not play. Anyone wanna help a host out and sign up for replacement?



Hook me up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Old 1


----------



## Araragi (Sep 17, 2016)

sankyu fam


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2016)

Senjou said:


>


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2016)

wat said:


> tfw im fiending cuban pizza i might go by little havana today to get some


censor this, lewd as fack


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 17, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I dunno man I heard this DDL guy is a hard match.



AM has been voted most likely to be scum by Bwat in 5 consecutive games.


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2016)

Chaos said:


> What is the spiciest recent mafia meme?
> 
> - Non-hostile indie
> - Pedantic(tm)
> ...


lol non hostile indie.

NHI, we got some NHI here. yeah boi

non hostile indie sounds like a buzz word the President would say if he played mafia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2016)

@Senjou 
It was fun, you have great ideas!


----------



## Araragi (Sep 17, 2016)

@Dragon D. Luffy oh sorry I should have made it clearer. I just need you to sign up as replacement for now in case the three I mentioned don't post at all during this day phase 1. If someone doesn't post, i'll replace that person with you by the end of the Day phase and send their role to you.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 17, 2016)

RemChu said:


> @Senjou
> It was fun, you have great ideas!


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 17, 2016)

Senjou said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy oh sorry I should have made it clearer. I just need you to sign up as replacement for now in case the three I mentioned don't post at all during this day phase 1. If someone doesn't post, i'll replace that person with you by the end of the Day phase and send their role to you.



Oh it's okay. I'll still play.

I actually realized that and deleted the post, but it was too late lol.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 17, 2016)

Apparently, I'm into Kpop now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2016)

Marco said:


> Apparently, I'm into Kpop now.



Lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 17, 2016)

JPop is better musically but the KPop performances are much grander if not gaudier.


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2016)

kpop easier to fap to

smh


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 17, 2016)

It's open.



27 player games is kind of hard to get for a somewhat unknwon setup, but I guarantee you will not be disappointed. Been wanting to host this game for over a year.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 17, 2016)

I saw this video by band called Speed performing on heelies. The song was decent but the the performance is what got me.

Anyway, I kept YouTube on autoplay and came across this practice dance video by EXO for this song called Monster. And now I'm watching all this videos. But that Monster song is really fucking good. Can't stop humming.


----------



## Marco (Sep 17, 2016)

What you taking about, wafflebro?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2016)

Marco said:


> What you taking about, wafflebro?



About that typo you now corrected twice.


----------



## Nello (Sep 17, 2016)

Marco said:


> I saw this video by band called Speed performing on heelies. The song was decent but the the performance is what got me.
> 
> Anyway, I kept YouTube on autoplay and came across this practice dance video by EXO for this song called Monster. And now I'm watching all this videos. But that Monster song is really fucking good. Can't stop humming.


Apparently, I'm into Kpop now.


----------



## Nello (Sep 17, 2016)

Also this


----------



## Aries (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm not a furry but cheetara was hot. Makes me regret not doing a 80s game


----------



## Marco (Sep 17, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> About that typo you now corrected twice.



No clue. 



Nello said:


> Apparently, I'm into Kpop now.



Did you literally just listen to monster?


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 17, 2016)

Any interesting potential games coming up soon?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 17, 2016)

RWBY and Sins vs Virtues in sign ups for next month.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 17, 2016)

@wat i didn't know you were titled


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 17, 2016)

same


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2016)

@Senjou
"pure love blossoms every spring and cherries are popped before winters end."

.....


----------



## Araragi (Sep 17, 2016)

shieet fam, someone noticed


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2016)

Ah-woo Ah-woo Ahwoo


----------



## Hero (Sep 17, 2016)

Let's have a furry orgy


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2016)

Reading @Nighty 's posts in the OBD.

*note to self, never try to argue with Nighty. This will not end well. Smile and walk away.*


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 17, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Ah-woo Ah-woo Ahwoo



Reminds me of this vid I just saw.


Not really a fan of country but... damn.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2016)

I was saying a line from that vid Nello posted


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 17, 2016)

I know I just needed an excuse to post the video.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2016)

Saw that on trending on youtube. 

Cool.


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Legend (Sep 18, 2016)

Saw that on tumblr


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2016)

same.


----------



## Aries (Sep 18, 2016)

Ima yandere gurl in a yandere game. My Smile is plastic. I'm unstable Its Fantastic! You can brush my hair, undress me anywhere. If you talk to another girl well... I'll make your life a living hell


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 18, 2016)

Aries said:


> Ima yandere gurl in a yandere game. My Smile is plastic. I'm unstable Its Fantastic! You can brush my hair, undress me anywhere. If you talk to another girl well... I'll make your life a living hell



Aqua best.


----------



## Marco (Sep 18, 2016)

Aquaries.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 18, 2016)

Sunday already 

Marco don't tell me you slaughter in mount n blade with Kpop background.


----------



## Marco (Sep 18, 2016)

I literally just heard kpop yesterday. But yeah, I wouldn't be against it.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 18, 2016)

Get Basil Poledouris  and Two Steps From Hell on a playlist and then tell me about your experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2016)

Just finished stranger things

It was fun but waaaaaaaay overhyped.


----------



## Didi (Sep 18, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Reminds me of this vid I just saw.
> 
> 
> Not really a fan of country but... damn.




Damn, didn't expect someone huge like Dolly Parton to work together with YT artists (even if they're big for YT artists)


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2016)

wat said:


> Just finished stranger things
> 
> It was fun but waaaaaaaay overhyped.


I still have 2 eps, its fun ya


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 18, 2016)

wat said:


> Just finished stranger things
> 
> It was fun but waaaaaaaay overhyped.


Agreed. It really was a fun show and I enjoyed if very much, but I don't get all the hype about it. It's not spectacular or groundbreaking by any means, imo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 18, 2016)

Please vote in this poll where we discuss the future of this community:

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 18, 2016)

You probably had to grow up in the '80s or earlier to get the full nostalgia trip.

@Mr. Waffles you're a certified geezer, what do you think about Stranger Things?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Melodie (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Catamount (Sep 18, 2016)

We need 'Evil' rating.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 18, 2016)

@SinRaven

Please answer my last post in the thread about you.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 18, 2016)

This isn't the chatterbox, don't make threads like that.

If you want to good-naturedly tease someone, do it here. But if the subject asks you to stop, and you continue-- it's harassment.

Take that as a warning.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 18, 2016)

Law said:


> This isn't the chatterbox, don't make threads like that.
> 
> If you want to good-naturedly tease someone, do it here. But if the subject asks you to stop, and you continue-- it's harassment.
> 
> Take that as a warning.



Fair enough. Sorry.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Hero (Sep 18, 2016)

Elitism is a thing obviously. But I don't think the gifs are not that deep. I literally don't see how that's rebelling against elitism


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 18, 2016)

I did the sit down and talk thing before, DDL. I'm not doing it again. Endless tl;dr discussions with Marco that don't bring up new relevant points and being set aside as a joke by Law is not something I'm letting happen to myself again.

Instead I rebel in a practical way.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2016)

Sin has stated his stance on perceived elitism a month or 2 ago so I remember.

I disagree to an extent, but that's ok.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 18, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> I did the sit down and talk thing before, DDL. I'm not doing it again. Endless tl;dr discussions with Marco that don't bring up new relevant points and being set aside as a joke by Law is not something I'm letting happen to myself again.
> 
> Instead I rebel in a practical way.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 18, 2016)

This was an example of perfect gif usage tied with the post.



oh look I did it again.


----------



## Hero (Sep 18, 2016)

Whatever he said, I probably agree with him.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2016)

Basically Sin feels like the atmosphere shift is one where we are would feel inclined to penalize people based on how they choose to play mafia. Required 'relevant' posts and all that.

It's been done to death.

I for one can't stand the 'fluffers'. I don't mind at all if people shitpost or banter in games, that's fine by me. But I would expect everyone to try and play the game on some level. I don't even expect a 50-50, but some of these 'fluffers' don't even give 10%.

There's people who play entire phases even entire games without saying anything of value. I would like to give them benefit of the doubt (maybe X is posting off topic as an elaborate bait!) but this is almost never the case.

That said, the decision for to penalize said players for such poor play isn't up to me as much as it isn't to policy lynch people for even jokingly claiming scum.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 18, 2016)

> Buffy GIF

I don't feel old anymore


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 18, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> I did the sit down and talk thing before, DDL. I'm not doing it again. Endless tl;dr discussions with Marco that don't bring up new relevant points and being set aside as a joke by Law is not something I'm letting happen to myself again.
> 
> Instead I rebel in a practical way.



I vaguely remember you doing it and I kind of agree with you but honestly I'm not sure if this anger of yours is gonna help. It will just bring more elitism.

What we can do instead is keep making games that prioritize fun and call out the people who try to bully bad players, which is something I already do. We gotta do our best to keep this place friendly.

If you are interested, my next game attempts to restore that. It has some abilities inspired on Laix's  and fanilyparka's trollish games. I'm trying to help keep the role madness flame alive.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 18, 2016)

There was this last game that Laix played and his gifs actually contained hints. You'd have to really think outside the box to get them though


----------



## Catamount (Sep 18, 2016)

> friendly

Omfg lol I ain't drunk enough to take it seriously sorry bbl gl


----------



## Hero (Sep 18, 2016)

I recall that argument. For that, I believe it's in the realm of the hosts. The hosts makes the rules for their games and they determine who/what is allowed. 

I don't mind any posting style. I think someone could successfully fluff in a role madness as a mafia player or a town role that is working behind the scenes. I don't think I've seen it, but it can be done. 

If my players don't like what they see from a player, they get rid of them. If a host doesn't want those type of players, ban them. 

I think others had similar thoughts to me on it


----------



## Tiger (Sep 18, 2016)

The choice to penalize players for failing to make contributive, relevant posts is up to each individual host. As it should be.

No one is interested in taking away someone's fun, nor is anyone here advocating bullying players for being bad at mafia-- in fact, that behavior is absolutely intolerable.

Enforcing someone to make relevant posts, and a community that starts policy lynching players who fail to do so is _not _bullying, nor is it elitism.


----------



## Hero (Sep 18, 2016)

Like I used to be a policy lynch. Now I show up to games


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks, sign me up for it.

I initially started doing the gif spam to prove to Marco that players punish players and thus host should not meddle themselves in those affairs. So, it actually was me kind of baiting to get lynched.

I continue to do so to also point out the hypocrisy in the community. Some players get a pass in this behavior while others don't. People are different, it's true, but one should not get more privileges than others just because they are 'liked' more.

As stated multiple times, I will (mostly) quit this once I make it to D2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 18, 2016)

Alright.

I apologize if I actually ofended you with that thread. It was supposed to be a joke.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 18, 2016)

I definitely don't agree that hosts should ban a specific type of behavior or a player who plays that way. It goes against every bone in my body.

I get that sometimes, hosts want their games to be played in a specific way. I get that. Make that clear in your Sign-up thread. Make mechanics that punish that type of behavior. But if people still sign up and play how they want, don't fucking punish them for it with modblocks or kills. Let the players/mechanics punish them.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 18, 2016)

No, if you see a sign-up thread and the host says you must play a certain way in their game-- and you're not willing to play that way, don't sign up.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 18, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Alright.
> 
> I apologize if I actually ofended you with that thread. It was supposed to be a joke.


You didn't offend me as much as some other people. It's not so much that you made me mad, but it's that forcing someone to play how you want it is what makes me what, which that thread seemed to try.

Apology accepted.


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 18, 2016)

Law said:


> Enforcing someone to make relevant posts, and a community that starts policy lynching players who fail to do so is _not _bullying, nor is it elitism.



How is that not bullying? The community ganging up on a player in an attempt to either force the player to abide by their wishes or die/get removed from the game isn't bullying?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 18, 2016)

If I host a small game, and decide to make a minimum post limit of 15 relevant and contributive posts per day...only people who are willing to post that much would sign up. Or they'd be mod-killed as punishment.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 18, 2016)

Law said:


> No, if you see a sign-up thread and the host says you must play a certain way in their game-- and you're not willing to play that way, don't sign up.


Although I can agree with this logic, it's not something that works. Let the players play how they want, imo. If it doesn't work out for them in that specific game, then it doesn't. But don't punish them for it by getting involved as a mod.

You said it yourself before. This community is a meme-community. Then why are we suddenly turning 180 by going against that identity?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2016)

As much antipathy as I have for fluffers as a host I can't myself see a reliable means of ever enforcing consistent regulations on how to actually post/play.

Hence this rule in my current ongoing game:



> *-Post twice per day. I don't care what kind of posts, I'll let the players decide. No warnings unless you let me know in advance you can't make it.*


*
*
All I ask is a meager activity requirement. I choose the philosophy of leaving my players to be vigilant about the tone they want set for the game.

Apparently they had no room for Sin's ostensible nonsense so they chose to remove him from play D1. That's fair.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 18, 2016)

You can meme and still play the game properly simultaneously. It's not a 180.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2016)

Law said:


> If I host a small game, and decide to make a minimum post limit of 15 relevant and contributive posts per day...only people who are willing to post that much would sign up. Or they'd be mod-killed as punishment.



The activity/# requirement is easy and clear but the crux of the issue is people would have major debate on what constitutes as 'contributive'.

For instance, if I witness a debate between Player A and Player B in game which prompts player A to role reveal and my response to that debacle is a post that only contains:

""

Is that counting towards a contributive quota or is that not?

Some might argue it is because it implies a contemplative state of mind, but others might view it as just empty filler.


----------



## Hero (Sep 18, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> I definitely don't agree that hosts should ban a specific type of behavior or a player who plays that way. It goes against every bone in my body.
> 
> I get that sometimes, hosts want their games to be played in a specific way. I get that. Make that clear in your Sign-up thread. Make mechanics that punish that type of behavior. But if people still sign up and play how they want, don't fucking punish them for it with modblocks or kills. Let the players/mechanics punish them.


I already host this way then. 

This is almost like a state/federal government type of thing. 

I think hosts should have the freedom too, to be able to say who can play in their game and who can't based on the vision they have. 

I wouldn't place a restriction because I expect the other players to handle things in game they don't like. That's the power they have. 

Now that you've explained all this, you're nothing like what Laix does. But you did make a point about how certain behaviors are tolerated by other players and others aren't. When I have the context of what you're doing, that changed my opinion entirely


----------



## Tiger (Sep 18, 2016)

No one said you had to be good at mafia, or post TL;DR's and get super invested into the game. But posting 2 gifs or youtube vids or emotes of cats isn't playing mafia. No matter what someone says about "fluffing" being a tactic.

@wat it would be up to the host if that's contributive.


----------



## Melodie (Sep 18, 2016)

Lmao, wanting people to play the game they're signing up for is now considered bullying.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 18, 2016)

My answer is pretty much always going to be "it's up to each individual host" -- and people responding with "I wouldn't do this in my games" is just illustrating why that official answer works just fine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 18, 2016)

Law said:


> You can meme and still play the game properly simultaneously. It's not a 180.


In some of the games in which I posted gifs I still played the game properly as well and was still punished for it.

Besides, forcing players to post a certain way is a 180 to how this community used to play. We suddenly got way more serious.

I really liked it when I saw WAD's rule in his current game, though, and I definitely loved it when LG admitted that voting to lynch me was nothing more than a meme. Other than that, people recently have been searching for excuses to punish a certain type of behavior. I dont like that. Let people play how they want to play. If that annoys you and you're a player: vote or kill them for it. If you're the host? Don't. Do. Anything. At. All. You're the host. You shouldn't decide how people play, you only have to make sure that they are playing and following the (reasonable) rules.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 18, 2016)

Anyway, I'm not getting into this discussion again. Partially because I will be accused by Marco for 'arguing for the sake of arguing', but mainly because you guys don't see how this is an issue and a change to this community. Let's agree to disagree. I just want to make it known that this change of behavior has dropped my interest in this community.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 18, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> In some of the games in which I posted gifs I still played the game properly as well and was still punished for it.
> 
> Besides, forcing players to post a certain way is a 180 to how this community used to play. We suddenly got way more serious.
> 
> I really liked it when I saw WAD's rule in his current game, though, and I definitely loved it when LG admitted that voting to lynch me was nothing more than a meme. Other than that, people recently have been searching for excuses to punish a certain type of behavior. I dont like that. Let people play how they want to play. If that annoys you and you're a player: vote or kill them for it. If you're the host? Don't. Do. Anything. At. All. You're the host. You shouldn't decide how people play, you only have to make sure that they are playing and following the (reasonable) rules.



If a players signs up for a game , it means the player accepts the hosts rules. If a player finds a hosts rules unreasonable he doesn't have to sign. There is no reasonable rule in a game you signed up for. There are only the rules the host had in place when you signed up for.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 18, 2016)

Nello said:


> You probably had to grow up in the '80s or earlier to get the full nostalgia trip.
> 
> @Mr. Waffles you're a certified geezer, what do you think about Stranger Things?



I liked it. 


Good old Spike.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 18, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Good old Spike.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 18, 2016)

Stelios said:


> If a players signs up for a game , it means the player accepts the hosts rules. If a player finds a hosts rules unreasonable he doesn't have to sign. There is no reasonable rule in a game you signed up for. There are only the rules the host had in place when you signed up for.


Let me just say one more time that I don't think there should be a rule that forces the player to play a certain kind of way at all. I get that some hosts want it, but I don't think this is the right community for it. You can promote the 'serious' behavior, there's nothing wrong with that, but if there is a player who wants to post jokingly amongst all the players who post seriously, why won't you let him do that? 

What is wrong with that? What is wrong with that at its core? Can someone just tell me what is inherently wrong with people fluffing


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 18, 2016)

Nothing, but if there happens to be a host that is against that you should respect that as well and just not sign up for his/her game.


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 18, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> What is wrong with that? What is wrong with that at its core? Can someone just tell me what is inherently wrong with people fluffing



Because it ultimately leads to frustration for the other players as well. Fluffing makes it harder to give reads on someone because you may not know just how much that person could be paying attention. It's the same thing with the honesty meta and even general role claiming IMO.

Doesn't mean I disagree with fluffing being a thing. It can be a viable tactic in its own way. It's just a frustration thing IMO.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 18, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> Because it ultimately leads to frustration for the other players as well. Fluffing makes it harder to give reads on someone because you may not know just how much that person could be paying attention. It's the same thing with the honesty meta and even general role claiming IMO.
> 
> Doesn't mean I disagree with fluffing being a thing. It can be a viable tactic in its own way. It's just a frustration thing IMO.


I get this and I agree with this, but this just proves again it should be something punished by players and not hosts.


----------



## Aries (Sep 18, 2016)

This section clearly needs a CRedit to show them the error of their ways


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 18, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Nothing, but if there happens to be a host that is against that you should respect that as well and just not sign up for his/her game.


I agree with this. But I think that hosts should not punish it, only discourage it.


----------



## Melodie (Sep 18, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Let me just say one more time that I don't think there should be a rule that forces the player to play a certain kind of way at all. I get that some hosts want it, but I don't think this is the right community for it. You can promote the 'serious' behavior, there's nothing wrong with that, but if there is a player who wants to post jokingly amongst all the players who post seriously, why won't you let him do that?
> 
> What is wrong with that? What is wrong with that at its core? Can someone just tell me what is inherently wrong with people fluffing



There shouldn't be a rule that forces the player to play a certain way. I absolutely agree. But there is a certain line where what the player does is really not playing. Simply "fluffing" all game isn't playing. It's using the game thread as an alternate conversation thread. Mixture of it is fine, but if they don't contribute at all then they shouldn't be playing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 18, 2016)

Melodie said:


> There shouldn't be a rule that forces the player to play a certain way. I absolutely agree. But there is a certain line where what the player does is really not playing. Simply "fluffing" all game isn't playing. It's using the game thread as an alternate conversation thread. Mixture of it is fine, but if they don't contribute at all then they shouldn't be playing.


Fluffing can be playing as well. It can be a certain strategy, but that aside as long as a player is voting and using their role, they still are playing. If they get fun out of the game that way, let them.  

I think the only real definition of not playing is not doing anything at all.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 18, 2016)

You guys and repeating arguments...
Marco would be proud.


This just makes me want to rewatch Buffy. >....>

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 18, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You guys and repeating arguments...
> Marco would be proud.


Oh my God I love you


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 18, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Oh my God I love you


----------



## Melodie (Sep 18, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Fluffing can be playing as well. It can be a certain strategy, but that aside as long as a player is voting and using their role, they still are playing. If they get fun out of the game that way, let them.
> 
> I think the only real definition of not playing is not doing anything at all.


 
It can be certain strategy if it's mixed with actual gameplay. Doing it in it's own is considered trolling, and therefore not tolerated.


----------



## Nello (Sep 18, 2016)

Awright a Buffy convo  Any Xander fans out there???


Mr. Waffles said:


> I liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good old Spike.


When I call you names like geezer it's because you're a bro


----------



## Catamount (Sep 18, 2016)

I just love it when someone on internet says he is a rebel and gonna change people.
Adorable.


Also @Marco they are making fun of you 
You must punish.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 18, 2016)

Nello said:


> Awright a Buffy convo  Any Xander fans out there???
> 
> When I call you names like geezer it's because you're a bro



Xander best normal guy on the show!

You called me geezer ? Must have glanced over that. -shrug-


----------



## Catamount (Sep 18, 2016)

Who is RobbStark1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 18, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Also @Marco they are making fun of you
> You must punish.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 18, 2016)

Meh. People can play however they want but if the community wants to ban someone then just have a vote and do it.


Mr. Waffles said:


> Xander best normal guy on the show!
> 
> You called me geezer ? Must have glanced over that. -shrug-


He's just the perfect mix of funny and relatable <3

Denial is unhealthy you old geezer


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 18, 2016)

Catamount said:


> I just love it when someone on internet says he is a rebel and gonna change people.
> Adorable.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not for change. I'm against the change


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 18, 2016)

Nello said:


> He's just the perfect mix of funny and relatable <3
> 
> Denial is unhealthy you old geezer



Lol.

I'm not denying anything.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 18, 2016)

Yeah yeah Sin
You are important
What you want is important
We are all very important together with our wishes and wet dreams

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 18, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Lol.
> 
> I'm not denying anything.


You don't have time to live in denial like this, you could die at any time


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 18, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Yeah yeah Sin
> You are important
> What you want is important
> We are all very important together with our wishes and wet dreams


I think I dislike you


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 18, 2016)

Nello said:


> You don't have time to live in denial like this, you could die at any time


We can all die at any time, so c'est la vie.


----------



## Melodie (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm already dead.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 18, 2016)

Anyway. I've said what I wanted to say. Again.

This time I'm just glad my point is more clear. Probably because it doesn't get swarmed in the tl;drs of Marco.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 18, 2016)

It just occurred to me that I have 95181 points at imgur.  My gif game is so strong that I can probably fully communicate with gifs 100% 
Example: Waffles I have the perfect reaction gif to whoever is calling you old


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 18, 2016)

Melodie said:


> I'm already dead.



That's because all you do is lie in bed all day.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 18, 2016)

Stelios said:


> It just occurred to me that I have 95181 points at imgur.  My gif game is so strong that I can probably fully communicate with gifs 100%
> Example: Waffles I have the perfect reaction gif to whoever is calling you old



> not posting the gif

Am I supposed to ask for it or something ?
Cause lol.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 18, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That's because all you do is lie in bed all day.


Look who's talking.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 18, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > not posting the gif
> 
> Am I supposed to ask for it or something ?
> Cause lol.




One must ask indeed

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 18, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Look who's talking.



The guy who lies on the couch all day.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 18, 2016)

Stelios said:


> One must ask indeed



I still haven't asked though.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 18, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> We can all die at any time, so c'est la vie.


Looking at you makes me want to die

*Spoiler*: __ 



Because I can die in peace


----------



## Melodie (Sep 18, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That's because all you do is lie in bed all day.


fact


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 18, 2016)

Nello said:


> Looking at you makes me want to die
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I have no clue how to interpret this....

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 18, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I still haven't asked though.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 18, 2016)

Melodie said:


> fact


fat*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 18, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> fat*


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 18, 2016)

Melodie said:


> fact



I only speak the truth. 


We already have a Laix, Stelios.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Melodie (Sep 18, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> We already have a Laix, Stelios.



I thought he changed his name to SinRaven?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 18, 2016)

Melodie said:


> I thought he changed his name to SinRaven?



Nah, Sin is the temporary replacement for Laix.
Filling in a void we never knew existed.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 18, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> We already have a Laix, Stelios.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 18, 2016)

That's nice, Stelios.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 18, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Nah, Sin is the temporary replacement for Laix.
> Filling in a void we never knew existed.


Does that mean he's going to host Manga Mashup now?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Melodie (Sep 18, 2016)

Pls no.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 18, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> Does that mean he's going to host Manga Mashup now?



> Sin
> hosting

This is a trick question, isn't it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 18, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> Does that mean he's going to host Manga Mashup now?


Wow. Oh my God. I just realised. Laix pulled a me by not hosting MM!

It's true.  We swapped accounts.


----------



## Hero (Sep 18, 2016)

Manga Mash up is cancelled as fuck 

Iconics is coming though


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 18, 2016)

So are FMA and Members

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 18, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> So are FMA and Members


I think CR is doing a Members now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 18, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> I think CR is doing a Members now.



And he already hosted a FMA game.

CR doing Sin's work for him.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 18, 2016)

Sin's new playstyle itself isn't really a problem though. People are just using it as an easy vote with "being obnoxious" as a reason, which is legitimate, and sin is being dramatic about it in response. The play can be toxic and that can definetly get in the way of the game but it doesn't reach the level similar to that other guy... uhh what was his name? The one with a bunch of kanji in his name. THAT guy was annoying jfc.

The D1 meme lynch tho is definetly frustrating so you should at least understand how Sin feels about it considering he's been lynched D1 3-4 times in a row now. Similar to WAD getting N1'd every game previously.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 18, 2016)

Oh has the conversation already moved on

rip


----------



## Hero (Sep 18, 2016)

I'd still play a SinRaven's FMA.

Also SinRaven's members might be more accurate to our personalities I think.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 18, 2016)

Members? I'm down


----------



## Legend (Sep 18, 2016)

How are you friends?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 18, 2016)

Legend said:


> How are you friends?



Who are you ?


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 18, 2016)

Senjou said:


> Sin's new playstyle itself isn't really a problem though. People are just using it as an easy vote with "being obnoxious" as a reason, which is legitimate, and sin is being dramatic about it in response. The play can be toxic and that can definetly get in the way of the game but it doesn't reach the level similar to that other guy... *uhh what was his name? The one with a bunch of kanji in his name. THAT guy was annoying jfc.*



Rion?


----------



## Araragi (Sep 18, 2016)

ye that guy


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 18, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> Rion?



Yeah that was Rion.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 18, 2016)

Senjou said:


> Members? I'm down


^
This.
I was waiting for something like this.


----------



## Legend (Sep 18, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Who are you ?


im just some guy


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 18, 2016)

Legend said:


> im just some guy



How you been, some guy.


----------



## Legend (Sep 18, 2016)

I have been well old man, yourself?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 18, 2016)

Legend said:


> I have been well old man, yourself?



I've been doing good. 
Haven't seen you on Skype in a while. >.>


----------



## Hero (Sep 18, 2016)

Oh my fucking god. I remember Rion tried to blame me for his terrible decisions as town in CR's Astrology game


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 18, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I've been doing good.
> Haven't seen you on Skype in a while. >.>



That chat dead af

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 18, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> That chat dead af



Aint that the truth. :/
I blame CR.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 18, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I've been doing good.
> Haven't seen you on Skype in a while. >.>


My skype is literally on all the time, as for that dead chat it's well dead, bury it


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 18, 2016)

Legend said:


> My skype is literally on all the time, as for that dead chat it's well dead, bury it



>.>

I blame having too many contacts to see that.

<.<


----------



## Legend (Sep 18, 2016)

no harm no foul


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 18, 2016)

Hero said:


> I'd still play a SinRaven's FMA.
> 
> Also SinRaven's members might be more accurate to our personalities I think.


My FMA was designed so well, if I say so myself. 

If I feel up to it and if I trust myself enough again, I might give a shot at hosting it next summer.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 18, 2016)

@SinRaven yeah host your games. Be the host you always envisioned


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 18, 2016)

Legend said:


> no harm no foul


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 18, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> My FMA was designed so well, if I say so myself.
> 
> If I feel up to it and if I trust myself enough again, I might give a shot at hosting it next summer.



Which one of them? The first one you abandoned, and then lost the roles, or the one you said you were gonna do but disappeared misteriously

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Hero (Sep 18, 2016)

Legend said:


> My skype is literally on all the time, as for that dead chat it's well dead, bury it


I miss the mafia fc


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 18, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Which one of them? The first one you abandoned, and then lost the roles, or the one you said you were gonna do but disappeared misteriously


Both. The second one was mostly me trying to remember all of the first.  Not much had changed. Though I think I might have added a new mechanic, I'm not entirely sure if that mechanic was also in the first incarnation.  

Also I didn't disappear mysteriously, smh. I didn't host the second one because CR decided to host an FMA game instead, which got me disinterested.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 18, 2016)

Hero said:


> I miss the mafia fc


----------



## Legend (Sep 18, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


There There


Hero said:


> I miss the mafia fc


Ehhhhhhhh


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Catamount (Sep 18, 2016)

Hero said:


> Oh my fucking god. I remember Rion tried to blame me for his terrible decisions as town in CR's Astrology game


Well tbh everyone wanted to lynch you in that game


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 18, 2016)

Skype is the way of the past anyway, let's make a discord channel


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 18, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Both. The second one was mostly me trying to remember all of the first.  Not much had changed. Though I think I might have added a new mechanic, I'm not entirely sure if that mechanic was also in the first incarnation.
> 
> Also I didn't disappear mysteriously, smh. I didn't host the second one because CR decided to host an FMA game instead, which got me disinterested.



Tip: finish your game before you open the sign up thread.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 18, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Skype is the way of the past anyway, let's make a discord channel



You can always do like the Mafia Syndicate guys and use Chatzy.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 18, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Skype is the way of the past anyway, let's make a discord channel



I go where my people go.


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 18, 2016)

I remember when Sin was going to make his Fairy Tail game into a series with dead characters not returning.

I was sad to die as Levy because of that


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 18, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Tip: finish your game before you open the sign up thread.


I did that, actually. 

Except for Members, which of course is impossible.


----------



## Aries (Sep 18, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Aint that the truth. :/
> I blame CR.



Wait y am I getting blamed 4 dis


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 18, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> I remember when Sin was going to make his Fairy Tail game into a series with dead characters not returning.
> 
> I was sad to die as Levy because of that


Inspired by Law's One Piece series.  

The FT series would've been great. I had a lot of ideas for each part of the series. Unfortunately The Guild's Rapture was so inactive at the end, that I really lost all interest to continue the series.  

The game had some fun moments though, like literally everyone using their abilities on WAD D1, then most of them continuing to do so on Immortal D2. 

Not to mention that Immortal King accidently sent the faction actions to Lord Genome, one of the actions was to kill him lol (did I get the players right here?)


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 18, 2016)

Aries said:


> Wait y am I getting blamed 4 dis


When in doubt, blame CR.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 18, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I go where my people go.


----------



## Aries (Sep 18, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> And he already hosted a FMA game.
> 
> CR doing Sin's work for him.



I wouldn't consider it a "members" game. Its more of a mafia community parody but if ole sin wants to make the members game better excuse to make a new game. Just realized great potential themes could make instead over using my creativity on fanficing players. That's what mafia the movie is for


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 18, 2016)

Catamount said:


>



What ?


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 18, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Inspired by Law's One Piece series.
> 
> The FT series would've been great. I had a lot of ideas for each part of the series. Unfortunately The Guild's Rapture was so inactive at the end, that I really lost all interest to continue the series.
> 
> ...


From what I remember with the last part, LG was Ego (the person you made up that was supposed to be Jellal?) and he got the PM from Immortal King containing his and Chaos' faction actions. LG then used his own messaging ability to tell Blur. LG died, Blur told the thread, no one really took it seriously since they thought you wouldn't allow it.

Then Chaos flipped mafia and I brought it back up and it lead to J(alpha)ames pressuring him into revealing as Godfather.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 18, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What ?


Will you abandon me like they did then?


----------



## Aries (Sep 18, 2016)

Well I blame zero for choosing to have a life outside of the net . Things were simpler then. Trolling dean and santi good times. I got a new phone so can potentially return but ehhh


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 18, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Will you abandon me like they did then?



I would never do such a thing.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 18, 2016)

@Aries do you wanna play my game?

You have this meme thing where you only join games if you are invited so I suppose I gotta do it now.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 18, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I would never do such a thing.


Ok


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 18, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> From what I remember with the last part, LG was Ego (the person you made up that was supposed to be Jellal?) and he got the PM from Immortal King containing his and Chaos' faction actions. LG then used his own messaging ability to tell Blur. LG died, Blur told the thread, no one really took it seriously since they thought you wouldn't allow it.
> 
> Then Chaos flipped mafia and I brought it back up and it lead to J(alpha)ames pressuring him into revealing as Godfather.


Ah yes true! I forgot LG sent it to Blur.

Yeah, Ego was supposed to be a brainwashed Jellal. I had the story all planned out but stopped doing write-ups when inactivity happened.


----------



## Aries (Sep 18, 2016)

Marco or law close my mafia icons 2 game. Ima do a simpler less "complex" game theme after the wwe game. Top 4 choices

Street Fighter X Tekken
That Avatar/Legend of Korra game didn't do
Dragon ball Z.
Digimon

Etc.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 18, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Ok



Why are you stabbing me in the back...

I can see why they abandoned you. >.>

I won't though.


----------



## Aries (Sep 18, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Aries do you wanna play my game?
> 
> You have this meme thing where you only join games if you are invited so I suppose I gotta do it now.



Sign me up then. Was going to sign up for josukes game but it was full by time looked at pm


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 18, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Ah yes true! I forgot LG sent it to Blur.
> 
> Yeah, Ego was supposed to be a brainwashed Jellal. I had the story all planned out but stopped doing write-ups when inactivity happened.





SinRaven said:


> It was so funny how LG's message had the least possible chance to go through that night. Due to Max's sandstorm, every action had a 50% chance of failing, meaning the message had a 50% chance of failing + another 50% chance thanks to the LG roleblock.
> 
> Funny how that worked out.
> 
> I allowed the message, since it still could be interpreted as bullshit (heck, even I didn't believe it when LG told me that happened), but I deleted the part where he added a screenshot. Thus, in my opinion, it wasn't cheating in any way. Heck, it was the rightful punishment for IK for being so derpy.





Lord Genome said:


> well i cant tell people my investigation results so it wouldnt work that way
> 
> i know the reasoning behind it, but being as fragile as i was with the only thing able to do being a messenger and role cop made it a boring role that gave me no actual involvement in my wincon. it pretty much relied on town and mafia to do the work and id have to hope for the best and that sucks
> 
> also sorry ik for outing you in that scumbag way but you shouldnt have killed me


----------



## Hero (Sep 18, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Well tbh everyone wanted to lynch you in that game


You, Crugyr with his faulty ass logic that he even admitted to, and Rion

Oh and that bitch @Nello , who I SAVED from being lynch since I was the governor


----------



## Hero (Sep 18, 2016)

also

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 18, 2016)

Hero said:


> You, Crugyr with his faulty as logic that he even admitted to, and Rion
> 
> Oh and that bitch @Nello , who I SAVED from being lynch since I was the governor


Lmao I was first to realize your role tho but I wasted an hour laughing at truth so was almost late

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Inspired by Law's One Piece series.
> 
> The FT series would've been great. I had a lot of ideas for each part of the series. Unfortunately The Guild's Rapture was so inactive at the end, that I really lost all interest to continue the series.
> 
> ...



zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Stelios (Sep 18, 2016)

Anyone with OCD here?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 18, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Tip: finish your game before you open the sign up thread.


I haven't done this for any of my games


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 18, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I haven't done this for any of my games



You can turn yourself into a role proccessing unit and make 30 roles in a weekend if you want. Not all of us can.

Well I can too, but I like the result more when I spend months brainstorming the roles.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 18, 2016)

Alright, I've gotten past D1, but will I make it past N1?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2016)

I missed the SinRaven roast.

What I get for sleeping, :/


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I go where my people go.


u are Moses, lead ur sheep


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2016)

Motivation to go out, and buy a tequila for friend.

very low.

but this gift is for a friend.

adios


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 18, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Alright, I've gotten past D1, but will I make it past N1?




No talking about the game outside the thread mate8.


Wat, you better deliver with that Ava change.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2016)

All the conditions have yet to be fulfilled.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 18, 2016)

wat said:


> All the conditions have yet to be fulfilled.



At least get ready by making it it your sig.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2016)

>you or AM


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 18, 2016)

If nello is generic he should take one for the team just so that we can get you that new Ava you long for.


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 18, 2016)

Hero said:


> Crugyr with his faulty ass logic that he even admitted to


faulty? pshhhhh

i dont remember though so its probable.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 18, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You can turn yourself into a role proccessing unit and make 30 roles in a weekend if you want. Not all of us can.
> 
> Well I can too, but I like the result more when I spend months brainstorming the roles.


Yet I have only finished five of my roles for CotH...infinite time and possibilies makes WPK a procrastinating boy

Time pressure helps my creativity and focus. I would overthink my roles if I spent months on them. In crunch mode I am able to better view all the different angles I can take with a role, leading to most of my strokes of genius. Even HAL which took the most time was created largely in sporadic brainstorming sessions.


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2016)

Not good work ethic to procrastinate. Although I am guilty of this....


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 18, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Yet I have only finished five of my roles for CotH...infinite time and possibilies makes WPK a procrastinating boy
> 
> Time pressure helps my creativity and focus. I would overthink my roles if I spent months on them. In crunch mode I am able to better view all the different angles I can take with a role, leading to most of my strokes of genius. Even HAL which took the most time was created largely in sporadic brainstorming sessions.



Well from what I've seen you have made two types of games: one where there is no ceiling for rle powers so you can keep adding abilities forever, and one that was almost a generic game so you could make it in one weekend.

Try hosting something in the middle.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 18, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> If nello is generic he should take one for the team just so that we can get you that new Ava you long for.


That's the plan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 18, 2016)

Nello said:


> That's the plan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 18, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Thanks, sign me up for it.
> 
> *I initially started doing the gif spam to prove to Marco that players punish players and thus host should not meddle themselves in those affairs.* So, it actually was me kind of baiting to get lynched.



You talk as if I disagreed with you that players wouldn't punish others for such behaviour. You talk as if I was telling every host to "meddle themselves in those affairs". Here's the   I've hosted and neither had a "relevant" post rule. A minimum post rule (of 2 and 3), but it could be gif spams for all I cared.

Like, what is your point, here? *I don't disagree that players will punish others for 0 contribution. And I believe that posting restrictions are all up to the host. This was never what we argued about.*

The only reason we had an argument was because *you were saying the community is becoming elitist and that we'd start bullying bad players*. That I completely and utterly disagree with. Following that, I was pointing out how asking for 2 relevant posts isn't even elitist at all or unnecessary host meddling. But that's not the point here.

I could understand you "rebelling" if I was trying to get other hosts to do this. It would still be stupidly hilarious that you have to rebel for that, but at least there would be a cause.



> I continue to do so to also point out the hypocrisy in the community. Some players get a pass in this behavior while others don't. People are different, it's true, but one should not get more privileges than others just because they are 'liked' more.
> 
> As stated multiple times, I will (mostly) quit this once I make it to D2.



I know some people pretend like Laix can get away with this but you can't because they love his gif spam and yours sucks, but I don't think that's it.

People know that you're a top class player. Laix was never a great player and has always been doing this. So that's what players expect from him. But you have been a great player and a lot of people looked forward to your contribution in a game, so when you start spamming gifs, *people get upset not because they dislike you but because they know you can do much more than that.*

On that note, I actually remember you being a GIF "spammer" before you established yourself as a good player. As in, I remember you doing the "Laix" GIF spam long before this current crusade you've gone on.

My point being *I don't think anyone is giving Laix more privileges as much as giving you less room to "troll" *as they know you can do so much more.


Second, this doesn't really point out the community's hypocrisy or whatever. You yourself stated that you started this crusade *"to prove to Marco that players punish players"*. Then how are you surprised that players are punishing you for it? You yourself are baiting others into lynching you and then getting pissed at everyone for doing it. How does that make sense?

I have maintained every game that we should give you benefit of the doubt, specifically, because you've stated that you'll actually start contributing if you live till Day 2.

But this whole thing is so pointless. You know people are lynching you for the gif spam. *You started doing the gif spam specifically so people would lynch you. And now you maintain this whole, "Oh I'm only doing it to point out this community's hypocrisy."*

-----------------------------------------------------------

*Bolded some stuff because it annoys me that you act like you want to discuss something for serious, but when a person tries to do that with you, you accuse them of posting tl/drs and bail.*

And then you bring it up later as, "repeating the same points" which is so false. For instance, the "rule discussion" - where there were no repeated points. You literally just bailed. You even said it yourself that you'll discuss it later after collecting your thoughts properly. But that never happened. Same for the elitism discussion. You just stopped talking about it and made it into this personal rebellion or whatever that makes 0 sense to me.


----------



## Marco (Sep 18, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Anyway, I'm not getting into this discussion again. Partially because I will be accused by Marco for 'arguing for the sake of arguing', but mainly because you guys don't see how this is an issue and a change to this community. Let's agree to disagree. I just want to make it known that this change of behavior has dropped my interest in this community.



But you are basically arguing for the sake of it.

All this is entirely up to the host. If he wants "relevant" posts in his game, he can choose to make that rule. And if you don't like it, don't sign up. And what constitutes as relevant is the host's own prerogative.

What are you arguing exactly?* That we should impose a global rule that stops hosts from making such a rule?*


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 18, 2016)

Nah, Laix's gifs are more funny.

But I get your point about expecting more from good players. It's how I feel about Superman. I've seen him make some great performances in games and then when he goes back to "irrational spite machine" in the following game it makes me sad. He was my MVP in the Order of the Stick game.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 18, 2016)

Also, can we not pretend that "the community is becoming so-so, etc".

WAD's game stating "any posts are fine, I don't give a darn" is nothing new. It probably only looks to you that way because you've never really cared about this until recently.


----------



## Marco (Sep 18, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Nah, Laix's gifs are more funny.
> 
> But I get your point about expecting more from good players. It's how I feel about Superman. I've seen him make some great performances in games and then when he goes back to "irrational spite machine" in the following game it makes me sad. He was my MVP in the Order of the Stick game.



Even if you think Laix's gifs are funnier, it's obvious that's not the reason Sin is being lynched Day 1 all the time.

It's because people expect a higher caliber of play from Sin and, more importantly, people know that SIn is doing it on purpose just to get people voting for him, as he's claimed half a dozen times in the convo thread.


----------



## Marco (Sep 18, 2016)

And real talk, I really don't have any problem with Sin's gifs. Just ignore it and move on. I don't know why some of you guys whine so much about it, but it definitely makes me feel a bit awkward as it gives me the impression of homophobia.

I've seen over and over people bashing Sin because the GIFs are about drag queens (and one of them is actually quite hot).

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 18, 2016)

Actually Marco, before your time, Laix was a pretty good player. He just stopped giving a shit.

I remember some very thoughtful and clever posts/play from Laix before the culture of gif spam began.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 18, 2016)

tbf even with Laix's gif spam he was still a good player.

And as I said, people are using sin's gif spam to get an easy vote in. It only gets toxic when they start bantering each other over who is playing like shit when in general it's usually both parties in the argument that are shit.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 18, 2016)

Okay that last part was banter on my part but you get the point.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 18, 2016)

For fuck's sake please stop accusing me for arguing for the sake of arguing. 

That shit is disgustingly annoying and a goddamn insult. You almost seem to imply with it that I don't care, which I do a lot. It also indicates you're not taking me that seriously.  

You with your repeated points and tl:drs which contain only 5% real useful information and arguments and also bringing up something that was already dropped as a discussion are the one that seems to be arguing for the sake of arguing here. Dude. 

I made my points. I'm not gonna continue the discussion. If I was arguing for the sake of arguing I wouldn't have said "let's agree to disagree".


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2016)

none of us will ever be as elder God tier as rion rip

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 18, 2016)

Law said:


> Actually Marco, before your time, Laix was a pretty good player. He just stopped giving a shit.
> 
> I remember some very thoughtful and clever posts/play from Laix before the culture of gif spam began.



Even nowadays I wouldn't call Laix that bad. He is apathetic but he will often call townies out on being stupid, and make good points. People take him less seriously than they should.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 18, 2016)

For the record: I'm not saying there should be a rule for host making such rules.

I'm just saying hosts should stop making such a rule (or other kind of similar rules) and just let the players play the game how they want to do it.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 18, 2016)

h-have hosts implemented rules about playstyle b4. I usually don't read rules so rip


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 18, 2016)

Well my games will never have such rules, except for the Play to Win one. Which will only be applied if the player is OBVIOUSLY and INTENTIONALLY playing against their own wincon.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Araragi (Sep 18, 2016)

it's the hosts right to do what he wants with a game


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 18, 2016)

Marco said:


> And real talk, I really don't have any problem with Sin's gifs. Just ignore it and move on. I don't know why some of you guys whine so much about it, but it definitely makes me feel a bit awkward as it gives me the impression of homophobia.
> 
> I've seen over and over people bashing Sin because the GIFs are about drag queens (and one of them is actually quite hot).


I agree with this though and it kinda upset me at some points, but then again, I get why people can get close minded about men in dresses. Even I initially thought Drag Queens were weird and creepy, until I started to learn about their culture and now I very much appreciate them.

Which one was the hot one, iyo?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 18, 2016)

I try my hardest not to be homophobic, but it's hard to forget millenia of indocrination sometimes.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 18, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> For the record: I'm not saying there should be a rule for host making such rules.
> 
> I'm just saying hosts should stop making such a rule (or other kind of similar rules) and just let the players play the game how they want to do it.



So, you decided that the best way to convince hosts to do so is by gif spamming and lynch baiting every Day 1 every game you're in?

This is what I'm not understanding.



SinRaven said:


> You with your repeated points and tl:drs which contain only 5% real useful information and arguments and also bringing up something that was already dropped as a discussion are the one that seems to be arguing for the sake of arguing here. Dude.




You're going around blaming me for your crusade and you're getting upset when I point out that you obviously misinterpreted me? I'm pointing out the obvious discrepancies in your whole behavior and it's 5% useful information?

Here's the facts:

1. You're saying you started this gif thing to prove to me that players will punish other players and hosts shouldn't meddle in it. Well, I never disagreed with the fact that players will punish others for 0 contribution. And I'm not sure how your gif thing is proving that hosts shouldn't meddle in this.

2. The way you're saying it like it was a personal rebellion against what I said is as if I'm asking hosts to impose such restrictions, which is 100% false. *My own games don't even have a relevant post rule.* Being able to see why hosts put such restrictions and arguing with you about it does not mean I'm condoning hosts to make such rules. I'm actually 100% against subjective rules where hosts have to make a call ("is this a relevant post?")

3. You're saying you're pointing out the hypocrisy of the community, which doesn't make much sense to me. As I said, people treat others differently, that is just real life. Nothing to do with this community. But more importantly, *you know you're baiting people into lynching you and then you're acting upset that they're lynching you. *That is not fair to the community.



SinRaven said:


> I agree with this though and it kinda upset me at some points, but then again, I get why people can get close minded about men in dresses. Even I initially thought Drag Queens were weird and creepy, until I started to learn about their culture and now I very much appreciate them.
> 
> Which one was the hot one, iyo?



Well, I know drag "queens" in real life, so I've never had any issues.

The hot one was the one you posted a lot earlier. One of the gifs is him/her without a wig and "pulling" back his/her hair. Now you seem to have diversified with more people but earlier I only remember you posting that one person.


----------



## Savage (Sep 18, 2016)

Senjou said:


> h-have hosts implemented rules about playstyle b4. I usually don't read rules so rip


There wasn't much of an emphasis on the type of post. We as players/host just gotta have some integrity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Araragi (Sep 18, 2016)

Someone should be a total shitbag and make sin a mafia role where he can only post using gifs. Would be absolute banter.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2016)

someone help im laying in bed and need to get up to do stuff but my cat is sleeping cuddled against me and i don't wanna wake him up


----------



## Marco (Sep 18, 2016)

My issue is when you start acting like the "community is becoming elitist" or that "we're gonna start bullying bad players". Which I'm just not seeing.

I feel like you're making a huge thing over nothing. Like, maybe, 1 in 3 games has the "relevant post" rule and I understand your point, idealistically, but I've actually not seen anyone complain about having to make a couple "relevant" posts, except you. And you end up making relevant posts anyway, even besides your gif spamming.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2016)

Senjou said:


> Someone should be a total shitbag and make sin a mafia role where he can only post using gifs. Would be absolute banter.



this sort of reminds me an ancient game 5 years ago 

"pictures Mafia"

we were only allowed to post votes and images (with no words in the images)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 18, 2016)

Tbh there were already games with a "relevant" rule here when I came into the forum, back in 2014.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Araragi (Sep 18, 2016)

wat said:


> someone help im laying in bed and need to get up to do stuff but my cat is sleeping cuddled against me and i don't wanna wake him up


sair's sleeping cat come to lyfe?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 18, 2016)

Senjou said:


> Someone should be a total shitbag and make sin a mafia role where he can only post using gifs. Would be absolute banter.



I've made an entire game based on that.

But haven't hosted it yet because the Mafia Syndicate queue is slow as fuck.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 18, 2016)

The relevant post rule is usually put in when a host wants a game played certain way. I don't see why we should be asking hosts to not do this. This is not something new, either.

So this whole, "the community is becoming elitist" thing just doesn't sit right with me.

In fact, I'd argue that you wanting to restrict the hosts in what kind of games and restrictions they want to put is actually a bigger departure from what this community has always been about.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 18, 2016)

@Senjou

In topic

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## SinRaven (Sep 18, 2016)

Did you mean Miss Alyssa Edwards? She's gorgeous, indeed, and one of the most (mostly unintentionally) funny Queens. She's honestly a gift to the world.


----------



## Marco (Sep 18, 2016)

Yep, she's the one. But that gif you just posted is hardly one of the better ones.


----------



## Marco (Sep 18, 2016)

I don't want you to bring this up again in the future as me bringing up the same points again and again, though, so please address what I said here.



Marco said:


> Here's the facts:
> 
> 1. You're saying you started this gif thing to prove to me that players will punish other players and hosts shouldn't meddle in it. Well, I never disagreed with the fact that players will punish others for 0 contribution. And I'm not sure how your gif thing is proving that hosts shouldn't meddle in this.
> 
> ...



Please tell me how you continuously lynch baiting is going to convince hosts not to put posting restrictions or supposed to demonstrate this community's hypocrisy.


----------



## Marco (Sep 18, 2016)

Don't get me wrong, I'm not going to try to make you stop if you want to keep doing it. If that's how you want to play and the host has no issues, then I can only complain as a fellow player.

All I'm saying is that if the only reason you're doing it is because:

1. To prove something to me.
2. To point out the community's hypocrisy.

Then we should have a talk about it because I feel your efforts are unnecessary.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 18, 2016)

Marco said:


> Yep, she's the one. But that gif you just posted is hardly one of the better ones.


She's doing her signature 'Tongue Pop' in it, though. Speaking of her Tongue Pops:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 18, 2016)

I did notice you brought up some new points and I was quite surprised at that. 

Jokes aside, I might adress your points later, but I'm busy now and mostly just too tired to continue this discussion right now.


----------



## Legend (Sep 18, 2016)

Space is a spite magnet


----------



## Marco (Sep 18, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> She's doing her signature 'Tongue Pop' in it, though. Speaking of her Tongue Pops:



Oh, I know how to do that. This and the finger-cheek popping thing were stuff we used to challenge each other to do as little kids. And also the frog-throat sounds. And pig grunts. etc. You get what I mean.



SinRaven said:


> I did notice you brought up some new points and I was quite surprised at that.



Obviously these are new points because you've never brought up all these points before about why you're gif spamming.

When we last spoke of elitism, what I said was it's all up to the host and that we shouldn't be restricting hosts in what kind of rules they want to make for their games.

You somehow took it to mean that you had to prove to me that players can punish other players.



> Jokes aside, I might adress your points later, but I'm busy now and mostly just too tired to continue this discussion right now.


This is what you said about the rules discussion, too.


----------



## Marco (Sep 18, 2016)

Actually, last time we spoke about your gif spam was the first or second time you got day 1 lynched over it, and I specifically pointed out that it's your own fault, not the community's and you said you're only joking about it. You never said you were trying to prove something to me.


----------



## Hero (Sep 18, 2016)

Marco said:


> And real talk, I really don't have any problem with Sin's gifs. Just ignore it and move on. I don't know why some of you guys whine so much about it, but it definitely makes me feel a bit awkward as it gives me the impression of homophobia.
> 
> I've seen over and over people bashing Sin because the GIFs are about drag queens (and one of them is actually quite hot).


Not Marco w/ the Laix drag  (another post I didn't quote)

Also I'm not homophobic. I'd consider myself one of the least homophobic in the mafia community  (2 cents)

Marco you should show your bisexual side more 


Law said:


> Actually Marco, before your time, Laix was a pretty good player. He just stopped giving a shit.
> 
> I remember some very thoughtful and clever posts/play from Laix before the culture of gif spam began.


When did Marco start playing?


----------



## Hero (Sep 18, 2016)

Senjou said:


> h-have hosts implemented rules about playstyle b4. I usually don't read rules so rip


Why the fuck did you stutter over the Internet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 18, 2016)

to be kawaii desu-ne


----------



## Marco (Sep 18, 2016)

Hero said:


> Not Marco w/ the Laix drag  (another post I didn't quote)
> 
> Also I'm not homophobic. I'd consider myself the last homophobic in the mafia community  (2 cents)



lol I know you're not homophobic. But I have seen some members imply that they specifically dislike Sin's gifs because of it exclusively being drag queens.



> Marco you should show your bisexual side more



You would like to know that I'm crushing on some of the band-members from this EXO band, then. Specifically, Xiumin. Stills don't do him justice though. You have to see his mannerisms and expressions in the music or dance videos.





> When did Marco start playing?



I started playing late 2010. But I went away for a year or two near 2011 end or 2012 starting and only came back sometime in 2013. Sin's Mini Member Generic was my first game back, IIRC.


----------



## Hero (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm conflicted on what ava to wear


----------



## Hero (Sep 18, 2016)

Marco said:


> lol I know you're not homophobic. But I have seen some members imply that they specifically dislike Sin's gifs because of it exclusively being drag queens.


@Dragon D. Luffy bro is this you? 





> You would like to know that I'm crushing on some of the band-members from this EXO band, then. Specifically, Xiumin. Stills don't do him justice though. You have to see his mannerisms and expressions in the music or dance videos.


I'll watch some of their videos and evaluate their taste . I'll turn you into the LGBTQ ring leader just you wait. 



> I started playing late 2010. But I went away for a year or two near 2011 end or 2012 starting and only came back sometime in 2013. Sin's Mini Member Generic was my first game back, IIRC.


I thought you were here since the beginning. What was your first game?

Mine was August 2010, Misty/Patch's lounge Pokemon game. I was mafia and had no idea how to play.


----------



## Marco (Sep 18, 2016)

Hero said:


> I'll watch some of their videos and evaluate their taste . I'll turn you into the LGBTQ ring leader just you wait.



There's a Q now in the end? Does it stand for queer? Isn't that redundant?

Check out this dance practice video. Wait for Xiumin's moves. He stands out whenever he comes to the center.


example - 00:30



> I thought you were here since the beginning. What was your first game?
> 
> Mine was August 2010, Misty/Patch's lounge Pokemon game. I was mafia and had no idea how to play.



I started just around the time Mafia FC was born but before Townies Gonna Town FC was born.

I'm not 100% sure which was my first game. I'm pretty sure it was a One Piece or Naruto game though. My first year in mafia only involved signing up for themes I liked.

I do remember that I was mafia in my first or second game and J@mes was the Godfather and basically got me up to speed on how to play forum mafia.


----------



## Marco (Sep 18, 2016)

Your Pokemon game where I won as Blue was also one of my earliest games I remember. Back when you were still firewhoreworks.


----------



## Marco (Sep 18, 2016)

Here's the music video for the same song. Watch the whole thing to enjoy the spectacular intensity at 3:00.


----------



## Marco (Sep 18, 2016)

What's funny is that they something in Korean but it sounds like, "Me, I'm so gay."


----------



## Hero (Sep 18, 2016)

Marco said:


> Your Pokemon game where I won as Blue was also one of my earliest games I remember. Back when you were still firewhoreworks.


I approve of him. 

Also omg yes. I've thought about going back to that name or Firewhore, but Hero is too good to give up. Someone would snatch that shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 18, 2016)

You were so much more "polite" back then. 

Unless that's just nostalgia filter speaking.


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 18, 2016)

Hero said:


> I'm conflicted on what ava to wear


I thought you were @Senjou because I'm pretty sure I've seen him wearing 3 or 4 new avatars in the past like 12 hours.


----------



## Hero (Sep 18, 2016)

Blame @wat for destroying my politeness. After one thread in the blender where we exchanged words, I became more "real". Homestuck is also to blame for my corruption 

That little boy is still in there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hero (Sep 18, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> I thought you were @Senjou because I'm pretty sure I've seen him wearing 3 or 4 new avatars in the past like 12 hours.


He's an ava hoe


----------



## Marco (Sep 18, 2016)

Good ol' WAD. Destroying everything that is pure and good in this world.

Homestuck is just another level, tbh.


----------



## Hero (Sep 18, 2016)

Teenage me couldn't do it .

The WAD argument was something about he didn't believe someone could be so nice all the time/I was in a way being fake 

Homestuck just made me combative from antagonizing me. I never fully recovered obviously @Marco

Mark my words. I'm about to be more calm & friendly. I actually thought about it after Reznor commented on it


----------



## Marco (Sep 18, 2016)

Homestuck was just a "bundle of joy".

I look forward to seeing you calmer and more friendly in the future.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 18, 2016)

Posting on the only page 69 we'll ever have.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Araragi (Sep 18, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> I thought you were @Senjou because I'm pretty sure I've seen him wearing 3 or 4 new avatars in the past like 12 hours.


hero is just a regular whore. I've been an ava whore ever since my days as Aladdin, you should know this by now ruthie


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 18, 2016)

Senjou said:


> hero is just a regular whore. I've been an ava whore ever since my days as Aladdin, you should know this by now ruthie


I know you swap avatars frequently, I just read it as you posting it and then had to realize it was Hero, not you


----------



## Araragi (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Azeruth (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Aries (Sep 18, 2016)

Should I keep her in the wwe game 



Or replace with this one.


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 18, 2016)

Depends on what role they would have I guess.

Personally I prefer Alexa Bliss because she's adorable but Nia Jax is probably going to get the bigger push once she's done squashing jobbers.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 18, 2016)

This isnt my first forum and before I came here I had already destroyed people in internet arguments so I was already used to being combative.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 18, 2016)

@Hero 

I'm not homophobic, but Ill admit the drag queen pics irked me a little. Ill try to keep that from happening again.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 18, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> Depends on what role they would have I guess.
> 
> Personally I prefer Alexa Bliss because she's adorable but Nia Jax is probably going to get the bigger push once she's done squashing jobbers.



Its for a Indie role. I've added multiple women's wrestlers for this game. Which include 

1: Sasha Banks
2: Becky Lynch
3: Bayley
4: Asuka
5: AJ Lee
6: Paige
7: Nicki Bella 

On the Authority's Side have 
1: Charlotte 
2: Eva Marie

There's lots of deserving women in WWE feel should add like 
Naomi or Natayla but think Nia Jax and Alexa Bliss would suit the indie role better. Hmm Alexa it is then. Adding AJ Lee and CM Punk to this game. Kurt Angle as well because don't want to use him as a one shot role


----------



## Aries (Sep 18, 2016)

Dat Naomi . her entrance is amazing


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 18, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Well from what I've seen you have made two types of games: one where there is no ceiling for rle powers so you can keep adding abilities forever, and one that was almost a generic game so you could make it in one weekend.
> 
> Try hosting something in the middle.


It is kind of discrediting Zootopia to call it a generic game I made in a weekend given the MII and Night Howler mechanics. I did host a more middling game with Legend of Dragoon, the first game I hosted. Majora's Mask will be more middling as well.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2016)

Marco said:


> Good ol' WAD. Destroying everything that is pure and good in this world.
> 
> Homestuck is just another level, tbh.



I am the seed of corruption.


----------



## Melodie (Sep 19, 2016)

Law said:


> Posting on the only page 69 we'll ever have.


172


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2016)

wat said:


> I am the seed of corruption.


Stop spreading the disease.


Melodie said:


> 172


138


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2016)

Marco said:


> Stop spreading the disease.
> 
> 138




Disease gets a bad rap, don't you think? For being filthy, chaotic... but really, that just describes people who are sick. Disease itself? Very pure, single-minded... bacteria have one purpose - divide and conquer. That's why in the end, it always wins... So, you gotta wonder why God pours all His love into something so MESSY! AND WEAK? It's ridiculous... and all I can do is show Him He's wrong, one epidemic at a time.


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I've made an entire game based on that.
> 
> But haven't hosted it yet because the Mafia Syndicate queue is slow as fuck.


That G man guy is pretty cool

lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2016)

wat said:


> Disease gets a bad rap, don't you think? For being filthy, chaotic... but really, that just describes people who are sick. Disease itself? Very pure, single-minded... bacteria have one purpose - divide and conquer. That's why in the end, it always wins... So, you gotta wonder why God pours all His love into something so MESSY! AND WEAK? It's ridiculous... and all I can do is show Him He's wrong, one epidemic at a time.



Okay, Pest**. Just don't spread it.


----------



## Savage (Sep 19, 2016)

Marco said:


> Your Pokemon game where I won as Blue was also one of my earliest games I remember. Back when you were still firewhoreworks.


I hated that game because town literally lynched me before eliminating the last mafia member I was begging them to. smh

Fuck @Hero no reveal rule!


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2016)

Yeah, it was hilarious. You captured the GF in the game, basically destroyed the mafia faction singlehandedly, and town killed you when you could've won with them.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2016)

Did we have a Yellow that game? Or just me and you?

Also, our sets are Red and Blue right now.


----------



## Hero (Sep 19, 2016)

Yellow wasn't there, she appeared in Pokemon Cataclysm. However that game never finished because Wez & SBW wanted to fight.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2016)

Good morning dancing queens


----------



## Savage (Sep 19, 2016)

Marco said:


> Also, our sets are Red and Blue right now.


Some things never change I guess lol

Goodnight, stelios


----------



## Melodie (Sep 19, 2016)

Good mornin


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2016)

Nothing good about it


----------



## Catamount (Sep 19, 2016)

@Azeruth
since you are here I thought I might ask if you're going to host a game any time soon?..


----------



## Catamount (Sep 19, 2016)

PS: monday morning is a shit A SHIT


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2016)

Catamount said:


> PS: monday morning is a shit A SHIT



At some point in time, life breaks you and you stop giving a shit about Monday morning cliches


----------



## Catamount (Sep 19, 2016)

Stelios said:


> At some point in time, life breaks you and you stop giving a shit about Monday morning cliches


yeah i didn't give a damn about days of the week when i had like one day off in a week and it was not saturday or sunday at all
so
yeah thanks
no


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 19, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> It is kind of discrediting Zootopia to call it a generic game I made in a weekend given the MII and Night Howler mechanics. I did host a more middling game with Legend of Dragoon, the first game I hosted. Majora's Mask will be more middling as well.



Oh sorry I'm not criticizing it, just saying it's a smaller game.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 19, 2016)

RemChu said:


> That G man guy is pretty cool
> 
> lol



Imagine everyone thinking the guy has a post restriction and then on day 5 he reveals he was just playing with us because the post volume was too big so he decided to (literally) meme instead.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2016)

We shouldn't praise him too much, going to spawn copycats here. LOL!


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2016)

and 2 am still havent done any real work today.

procrastination, ftl, fml, oh boi, 

good night.


----------



## Didi (Sep 19, 2016)

Hero said:


> Mine was August 2010, Misty/Patch's lounge Pokemon game. I was mafia and had no idea how to play.



oh hey I was Godfather in that game 


I'm still upset at Mist Beauty for being the dumbest fucking bitch ever and throwing the hell out of that game


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 19, 2016)

First day of new job

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Melodie (Sep 19, 2016)

The mafia community is so nice, they lynched you in Aladdin's game so they don't distract you from your job.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 19, 2016)

Catamount said:


> @Azeruth
> since you are here I thought I might ask if you're going to host a game any time soon?..


Probably not.


----------



## Aries (Sep 19, 2016)

Finished wwe part timers/legends abilities for the wwe game

1: *Mick Foley*(Have a Nice Day) When Mick Foley is activated he appears to cut a promo to motivate any player of your choosing. Can reuse abilities a 2nd time

2: *Dude Love*(Owww have Mercy) When Dude Love is activated he can prevent a lynch from happening

3: *Mankind*(As God as my witness he's broken in half!) When Mankind is activated all actions aimed at you target mankind instead

4: *Cactus Jack*(One Bad Son of a B*tch) When Cactus Jack is activated you can challenge any player to a hardcore match (R/P/S) mechanics. If you win the player you chose is killed but if you lose nothing happens

5: *GoldBerg*(Who's Next?) When Goldberg is activated if you are up for a lynch Goldberg can 1 Hit KO your opponent with a spear lynching them

6: *Hulk Hogan* (Hulking up) When Hulk Hogan is activated when your up for a lynch and your HP is below 5 Hulk Hogan raises your HP back to when it started

7: *Diesal* (Jackhammer powerbomb) When Diesal is activated you can choose any player and Diesal will text himself to jackhammer powerbomb them cutting their HP when up for a lynch in half for the rest of the game

8: *Razor Ramon* (1 more for da Bad Guys) When Razor Ramon is activated you become immune to all actions from the alignment opposite of your own for one cycle

9: *NWO* (NWO 4 Lyfe) When NWO is activated NWO can do a run in during a main event lynch beating both players up and double lynching them

10: *Sting* (The Vigilante) When Sting is activated you can target any player and if they are Anti-Town Sting kills them

11: *Shawn Michaels* (The Showstopper) When Shawn Michaels is activated you must be lynched or killed twice to get rid of you

12: *New Age Outlaws* (Oh You Didn't know?) When the New Age Outlaws are activated you can select one player and look at their role. Copying 2 of their abilities as one shots

13: *X-Pac* (XPAC Heat) When XPAC is activated you can select any player and their alignment when investigated becomes "Mafia" for the rest of the game. When lynched or killed their role is replaced with that of one of the mafia teams

14: *The Kliq* (Backstage Politics) When the Kliq is activated you can lobby for a automatic wwe title match 

15: *D-Generation X* (Suck it) When D-Generation X is activated when your up for a main event match/lynch you can use your Finisher for 3 rounds without a cool down 

16: *Bret Hart* (The Excellence of Execution) When Bret Hart is activated you can copy one ability from a player that has been killed or lynched as a permanent ability

17: *DDP*(DDP Yoga) When DDP is activated you can copy one of the Part Timer Legends abilities that has been used as a one shot

18: *King Booker T*(Kiiiing Boookah) When King Booker T is activated you can decide the outcome of the Main Event Match/Lynch. (This can only be used on others not self)

19: *Million Dollar Man* (Everybody has a Price) When Million Dollar Man is activated you can "buy" off any champion of your choosing excluding the WWE Champion

20: *JBL* (Wrestling GOD!) When JBL is activated you gain a extra 4x vote power for the dayphase

21: *APA* (Protection Agency) When APA is activated you can get them to protect yourself and someone else for one cycle. If one of you is targeted when APA is out they kill the player/players that targeted you two.

22: *The Dudleys*(Get Da Tables!) When the Dudleys are activated they can send one person of your choosing through a Table genericfying them for 2 cycles

23: *Edge* (The Ultimate Oppurtunist) When Edge is activated you can insert yourself into a WWE Champions Match after they put their title on the line against someone else. The Champion is forced to defend their title with the HP they still have left.

24: *Christian*(One more Match) When Christian is activated if you lose a WWE Title Match or "Title Match" you can get a rematch

25: *The Hardy Boys*(Team Xtreme) When The Hardy Boys are activated you can choose any player and trade one of your abilities for 2 of theres

26: *RVD* (The Whole F'N Show) When RVD is activated all votes on you equal zero for the day phase

27: *Rey Mysterio* (Biggest Underdog) When Rey Mysterio is activated for one cycle all actions directed at you are redirected to someone else at random

28: *Ric Flair* (Dirtiest Player in the Game) When Ric Flair is activated if your up for a lynch you can take half their HP with a Low Blow. 

29: *Too Cool* (Dance Finish) When Too Cool is Activated no one gets lynched for the day

30: *Theodore Long*(Hold on a minute playa) When Theodore Long is activated you turn the Main Event Match/Lynch into a Tag Match. The players up for a lynch choose any player in the game to be their partner. The loser tag team are double lynched 

31: *Trish Stratus* (StratusFaction) When Trish Stratus is activated you can choose to become immune to either the Bullet Clubs or Authorities abilities for 2 cycles

32: *Lita* (Twist of Fate) When Lita is activated you can become immune to Townies abilities for 2 cycles

33: *Eve Torres* (Manipulation) When Eve Torres is activated you can Bus Drive 2 players abilities onto one another

34: *Mickie James*(Obssessed) When Mickie James is activated you can stalk a player and find out their roles.(Part Timer/Legends ability if they have any) Bypasses Investigation immunity

35: *Mileena* (Total Diva) When Mileena is activated you can put 3x vote on any player. For the rest of the game they will always have 3 votes on them

36: *Sable*(Fan Service) When Sable is activated as long as your alive you will be inserted to PPV mini games to compete for titles

37: *Beth Phoenix* (Glamazon) When Beth Phoenix is activated you can target a player and if they are male can kill them the following cycle

38: *Stephanie McMahon* (Male Emasculation) When Stephanie McMahon is activated you can slap a player. If the players role is a male they are genericfied for the rest of the game

39: *Shane McMahon* (Here Comes the Money) When Shane McMahon is activated he can undo any action that has happened.

40: *Vince McMahon* (Screwjob) When Vince McMahon is activated you can cost the wwe champion their title either to you or someone else facing the champion


----------



## Hero (Sep 19, 2016)

Didi said:


> oh hey I was Godfather in that game
> 
> 
> I'm still upset at Mist Beauty for being the dumbest fucking bitch ever and throwing the hell out of that game


There was another guy on our ran I was friends with. 
I forget his name 

Didn't know you were my godfather lol. Back then, my name was Are You My Tsunade

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 19, 2016)

Hero said:


> Back then, my name was Are You My Tsunade

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 19, 2016)

Hero said:


> There was another guy on our ran I was friends with.
> I forget his name
> 
> Didn't know you were my godfather lol. Back then, my name was Are You My Tsunade




Ah!

I was wondering why I didn't remember you being on my team! But that name rings a bell yeah


----------



## Hero (Sep 19, 2016)

My first username was TRAAAAAAAASH


----------



## Araragi (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Araragi (Sep 19, 2016)

My first username was NatsuDragneel, can't say it was any better.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 19, 2016)

Actually even worse, the name I registered with was NatsuDragoneel and then I had it changed to NatsuDragneel. What a waste


----------



## Hero (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm glad we learned lol.


----------



## Savage (Sep 19, 2016)

Yea that name was so booty!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 19, 2016)

My first name was amazing


----------



## Catamount (Sep 19, 2016)

Trash is actually funky


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 19, 2016)

I never changed my name


----------



## Araragi (Sep 19, 2016)

You were #teammystic before it was popular


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 19, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> I never changed my name



It shows.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 19, 2016)

Wish more people would vote to deregulate.

I'm going to be pissed if rep comes back without the ability to completely disable it like before xenforo.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 19, 2016)

Law said:


> Wish more people would vote to deregulate.
> 
> I'm going to be pissed if rep comes back without the ability to completely disable it like before xenforo.



Join my circle jerk rep fc tbh


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 19, 2016)

My first name was my best name


----------



## Tiger (Sep 19, 2016)

None of you will ever know what my first name was. It's worse than Hero's.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 19, 2016)

Law said:


> None of you will ever know what my first name was. It's worse than Hero's.



Doesn't wat already know ? 
Or am I misremembering...


----------



## Tiger (Sep 19, 2016)

Everyone on this forum who knew me before 2010 thinks my first name was Eddy-Sensei.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 19, 2016)

Law said:


> Everyone on this forum who knew me before 2010 thinks my first name was Eddy-Sensei.



Ah... I'm guessing 'that wasn't your first name then.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2016)

No kidding. Whoever did Law's name change didn't even record it in his usernotes. "Totally" untraceable.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm especially fond of Furiosa's comments in my usernotes, lol


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2016)

Is there any red sign in my user notes saying proceed with caution?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2016)

i got usernotes up the wazoo


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 19, 2016)

I only got like 5 or 6.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 19, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I only got like 5 or 6.



Nope


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Jeroen (Sep 19, 2016)

Law said:


> Nope



Not sure why I said 5 or 6. 
Should be at least 4 though.

2 for namechanges, 2 for bans.
Not sure if I got banned 2 or 3 times,


----------



## Tiger (Sep 19, 2016)

Higher.


----------



## Chaos (Sep 19, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Not sure why I said 5 or 6.
> Should be at least 4 though.
> 
> 2 for namechanges, 2 for bans.
> Not sure if I got banned 2 or 3 times,



What did you get banned for?

You don't seem the flaming type to me.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 19, 2016)

Law said:


> Higher.



You and/or Marco must have added some then. 
Can't think of anything else that would have increased the number.


----------



## Chaos (Sep 19, 2016)

Now I wonder ifI have any usernotes.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm at....133 or so. Heh.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 19, 2016)

Chaos said:


> What did you get banned for?
> 
> You don't seem the flaming type to me.



First ban was for "posting spoilers" outside of Telegrams.
Second ban was for "raiding" HS's forum.

Those I remember.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 19, 2016)

Yup. <-- to Chaos

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2016)

@Chaos 



coming?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 19, 2016)

And to be clear, the "" are cause I consider both bans unjust.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 19, 2016)

wat said:


> I'm at....133 or so. Heh.



Or so.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 19, 2016)

Law and Marco giving out usernotes. 

So cruel.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> And to be clear, the "" are cause I consider both bans unjust.



They always are.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2016)

wat said:


> They always are.



mmm , not always


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 19, 2016)

wat said:


> They always are.



All your bans were justified.
Even the joke ones.

You know I'm right.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 19, 2016)

Waffle was banned 
Da fuq how is this world still spinning


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 19, 2016)

I probably have 3 usernotes, maybe 4. One for every namechange.

I've been banned once, for 1 minute as a joke, so I doubt that was made into a note.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 19, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Waffle was banned
> Da fuq how is this world still spinning



Salty people.
They make things happen.

And HS.
I don't even know.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 19, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Law and Marco giving out usernotes.
> 
> So cruel.



Me and ane are the only two to give you notes in 2016. And you're in double digits.



Catamount said:


> Waffle was banned
> Da fuq how is this world still spinning



Old age has mellowed out Waffles. He wasn't always so calm. Like me


----------



## Catamount (Sep 19, 2016)

I am not sure if it's sexy or lame tbh.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 19, 2016)

Law said:


> Me and ane are the only two to give you notes in 2016. And you're in double digits.
> 
> 
> 
> Old age has mellowed out Waffles. He wasn't always so calm. Like me



> Ane

What now ?

> in 2016

>.......................................................................>

> double digits

What the hell did I do to deserve that....



> old age has mellowed out Waffles

Ha.

Hahaha....

Nah.


----------



## Savage (Sep 19, 2016)

Smh at waffles being banned twice.


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 19, 2016)

Law said:


> Everyone on this forum who knew me before 2010 thinks my first name was Eddy-Sensei.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 19, 2016)

Savage said:


> Smh at waffles being banned twice.



Why are people surprised at this... smh.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2016)

I was banned once. I connected it cause it was unfair as fuck, but no one cares cause it was just a 1-day ban for losing shoulders outside telegrams. 

Why I contested it? 

1. Anyone who made a spoiler thread just had their thread moved to telegrams. 
2. The guy I responded to asked me to go ahead and post the spoilers. 
3. I put a bolded warning AND spoiler tagged the part of my post that was a spoiler.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2016)

My bans are somewhere in the 20s-30s, not counting joke bans lol.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 19, 2016)

I have 2 section bans and 1 forum ban. 1 week, 2 weeks, 2 weeks.

Flaming, Flaming, Inciting a week-long gang neg.



Azeruth said:


>



I'm a lying liar.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 19, 2016)

Marco said:


> I was banned once. I connected it cause it was unfair as fuck, but no one cares cause it was just a 1-day ban for losing shoulders outside telegrams.
> 
> Why I contested it?
> 
> ...



Your phone hates you.

Connected
losing
shoulders

My sides.


----------



## Savage (Sep 19, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Why are people surprised at this... smh.


Because you don't do much ban worthy shit. How long were both of them?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 19, 2016)

Savage said:


> Because you don't do much ban worthy shit. How long were both of them?



First one was 3 days I think ?
Or 1 day ?
Idunno,

The 2nd one... I have no idea, but not very long I think.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 19, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> First one was 3 days I think ?
> Or 1 day ?
> Idunno,
> 
> The 2nd one... I have no idea, but not very long I think.



1 day
3 days


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 19, 2016)

Azeruth said:


>


Ruthie with that research.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 19, 2016)

Law said:


> 1 day
> 3 days



You know too much.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 19, 2016)

Azeruth said:


>


The post after Law's tho

демон akatsuki--->akatsuki еды плоти--->hells surgeon--->hellsing

Omfg

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tiger (Sep 19, 2016)

It's still wrong, though.

I have a dirty secret, and no one will ever know.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 19, 2016)

Law said:


> It's still wrong, though.
> 
> I have a dirty secret, and no one will ever know.


You mean this is your 2nd account on NF. 

Either that or a namechange before they kept track of it.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2016)

Law said:


> It's still wrong, though.
> 
> I have a dirty secret, and no one will ever know.




oh secret dupe user revelations


----------



## Tiger (Sep 19, 2016)

I GUESS YOU'LL NEVER KNOW.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2016)

I obviously meant all of that. 

You guys.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 19, 2016)

Marco said:


> I obviously meant all of that.
> 
> You guys.



Don't be a Marco, Marco.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2016)

If only others could keep up with my radical vocabulary.


----------



## Savage (Sep 19, 2016)

Was it harambe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2016)

My name was marco1610 cause some jerk had Marco. So I killed him IRL and took the name-change as trophy.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 19, 2016)

Marco said:


> If only others could keep up with my radical vocabulary.



You're too far out for us simpletons.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 19, 2016)

Marco said:


> My name was marco1610 cause some jerk had Marco. So I killed him IRL and took the name-change as trophy.



> 1610

Birthday ?


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2016)

Indeed.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 19, 2016)

Marco said:


> Indeed.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2016)

Oh a libra. That explains everything


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2016)

Don't be a wad, stelios. You know better.


----------



## Melodie (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Tiger (Sep 19, 2016)

Marco said:


> Don't be a wad, stelios. You know better.



Don't be a Chaos, Marco. Stelios knows Wad.


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 19, 2016)

I hope I found it~

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 19, 2016)

Are you a private investigator IRL, Ruthie? Wtf.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2016)

TFW Chaos has monopoly on science.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2016)

in b4 law's first name was SuperSanji1984


----------



## Hero (Sep 19, 2016)

I think I have 27 notes


----------



## Melodie (Sep 19, 2016)

XxXsupersanji1950xXx


----------



## Tiger (Sep 19, 2016)

Bit less.

And I dunno if Ruthie is going to out me or not. It's up to her. But if she can find it, anyone can. I was bluffing, lol


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2016)

Might as well come out yourself, law. Take the plea.


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 19, 2016)

Law said:


> Bit less.
> 
> And I dunno if Ruthie is going to out me or not. It's up to her. But if she can find it, anyone can. I was bluffing, lol


I won't, I just needed something to do out of boredom.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 19, 2016)

Meh. She did the leg-work, she can keep it for herself if she wants.


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 19, 2016)

Law said:


> Meh. She did the leg-work, she can keep it for herself if she wants.


I'm a guy btw~


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2016)

TAKE THE PLEA!


----------



## Tiger (Sep 19, 2016)

I learned something today.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 19, 2016)

OUT HIM, RUTHIE, OR RIOT


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2016)

Wasn't it like rocklee something?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2016)

@Chaos you still in for my game or you breakin' for a bit iirc?


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2016)

Well, confusing Law for Kinjinshi red skull mother facka


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2016)

Marco said:


> Don't be a wad, stelios. You know better.





Law said:


> Don't be a Chaos, Marco. Stelios knows Wad.







I m married to one , I know


----------



## Catamount (Sep 19, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> I'm a guy btw~


They never seem to guess it right


----------



## Tiger (Sep 19, 2016)

I changed my name to Eddy-Sensei long before I went into the NBD/KC.

I posted in 2 places as my original name, the KL and the BH.

It was the product of A) being frustrated when every name I wanted was taken, and B) finally just choosing two things: the type of car I had just bought, and the character I made an account to talk about at the time.

I never intended on being a "member" of these forums. I found this place after watching a certain 1v1 fight, and wanted to defend a character from its haters. I don't even really like the character much. I just really liked the fight, and didn't think that character deserved the hate.

A couple months later when I decided I wanted to stick around, I changed my name to a character in my own writing.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 19, 2016)

Catamount said:


> They never seem to guess it right



When your nickname is "Ruthie", you don't get to be annoyed when assumed female.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2016)

tfw people assume im male but im actually genderfluid


----------



## Savage (Sep 19, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2016)

wat said:


> tfw people assume im male but im actually genderfluid



Why the people I come across in this forum and interact are bisexual people? Is it a fashion nowadays? Am I like a dinosaur here , the last straight alpha male that likes warm food on table when he gets home?


----------



## Araragi (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm not sure how many usernotes I have at this point 

1 3-day ban, 1 joke ban. I'm such a good boy


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 19, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Why the people I come across in this forum and interact are bisexual people? Is it a fashion nowadays? Am I like a dinosaur here , the last straight alpha male that likes warm food on table when he gets home?


Don't you worry, I'm a manly, straight alpha male as well


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Don't you worry, I'm a manly, straight alpha male as well



I m pretty sure you said a few posts ago that you are a bisexual cross dresser


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Why the people I come across in this forum and interact are bisexual people? Is it a fashion nowadays? Am I like a dinosaur here , the last straight alpha male that likes warm food on table when he gets home?


I'm more alpha than 95% of the straight people I come across, so there's that. I mean, no one actually picks up on me being bisexual in RL either. Only a couple of my exes, my current girlfriend, the few guys I've been with, and a few close friends know. Probably less than a dozen.

But yeah, these days people are more open to their sexuality, and a lot of people are discovering that they're not as straight as they thought. I thought I was straight for most of my life.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2016)

And lel, why would only straight, alpha men want warm food on the table?


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 19, 2016)

Stelios said:


> I m pretty sure you said a few posts ago that you are a bisexual cross dresser


I'm pretty sure you're confusing me with someone else, how dare you! 

I've never touched a penis in my life other than my own! And I sure as hell have never worn a dress!


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2016)

Wait whaaaaaaaaat.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2016)

Sin is the most heterosexual man I've known. Even masturbating makes him feel icky.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 19, 2016)

I make the warm meals in my home. And am still the cis hetero alpha type A monster everyone is afraid of these days.


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2016)

I cook, that shit is divine art.


----------



## Chaos (Sep 19, 2016)

Stelios said:


> @Chaos
> 
> 
> 
> coming?



Tuesday is my nerd day, meeting dungeonworld group.



wat said:


> @Chaos you still in for my game or you breakin' for a bit iirc?



When is it starting?


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 19, 2016)

I love cooking, most of the time. 

I have ruined tons of dishes in my life, but goddamn, I've created some masterpieces as well.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 19, 2016)

Er, sorry, that was my wife. I don't cook. I'm a MAN.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Chaos (Sep 19, 2016)

Anyone who never cooks misses a fun and tasty part of life imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chaos (Sep 19, 2016)

wat said:


> @Chaos you still in for my game or you breakin' for a bit iirc?



Nvm checked the thread.

I'm game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2016)

Chaos said:


> Tuesday is my nerd day, meeting dungeonworld group.
> 
> 
> 
> When is it starting?



Approximately 2 weeks from now


----------



## Chaos (Sep 19, 2016)

New people alert.

Hello @RobbStark1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 19, 2016)

I've seen this guy lurking in the last few days.

Welcome to mafia, dude! Feel free to join a game if you want to.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Chaos (Sep 19, 2016)

We're totally nice people here who wouldn't dream of welcoming you to your first game with a red wedding.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## RobbStark1 (Sep 19, 2016)

Chaos said:


> New people alert.
> 
> Hello @RobbStark1



Hello there. I was invited here by my friend Balach.

How is everyone?

Reactions: Like 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 19, 2016)

RobbStark1 said:


> Hello there. I was invited here by my friend Balach.
> 
> How is everyone?



Awesome! Started a new job today and tomorrow I celebrate the fact that my mid life crisis is right around the corner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 19, 2016)

Welcome! <3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 19, 2016)

How old are you AM?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 19, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Er, sorry, that was my wife. I don't cook. I'm a MAN.



I thought you were a raven.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 19, 2016)

RobbStark1 said:


> Hello there. I was invited here by my friend Balach.
> 
> How is everyone?



Hey, welcome to the section. I don't know Balach, either.

Join a game!


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2016)

Chaos said:


> day, meeting dungeonworld group.



Literally envy.


Sinraven you are more gay than a smiling unicorn. Marco indeed sexuality is not what defines an alpha male. However I did say straight alpha male.


----------



## RobbStark1 (Sep 19, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Awesome! Started a new job today and tomorrow I celebrate the fact that my mid life crisis is right around the corner.



Congratulations on your new job, my friend. 

Are you in your 40's or 50's to having a mid life crisis?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 19, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> How old are you AM?



(99-79+6+3-1)/2 + (7*4)/2


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 19, 2016)

RobbStark1 said:


> Congratulations on your new job, my friend.
> 
> Are you in your 40's or 50's to having a mid life crisis?



No, I might have been slightly melodramatic.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 19, 2016)

How is that anywhere near a midlife crisis?

Waffles, Stelios and I are offended.


----------



## RobbStark1 (Sep 19, 2016)

Law said:


> Hey, welcome to the section. I don't know Balach, either.
> 
> Join a game!



I think his account is called kyuubi...

We played a Mafia game in person. I may not be very good online unfortunately. Is there a game starting soon?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 19, 2016)

I wonder if I'll get surprised tomorrow, lol. I assume no, can't have a first day and then have cake celebration the next day. Though my office does have celebrated pops bday. Don't know if they noticed though.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> (99-79+6+3-1)/2 + (7*4)/2



You have two good years ahead of you. From that point and on it's a downhill


----------



## Savage (Sep 19, 2016)

What did that math come out to?


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 19, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> I thought you were a raven.


Ravens can be men too.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 19, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Literally envy.
> 
> 
> Sinraven you are more gay than a smiling unicorn. Marco indeed sexuality is not what defines an alpha male. However I did say straight alpha male.


Wow rude, I'm not even gay.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 19, 2016)

Do the math yourself Savage


----------



## Chaos (Sep 19, 2016)

RobbStark1 said:


> I think his account is called kyuubi...
> 
> We played a Mafia game in person. I may not be very good online unfortunately. Is there a game starting soon?



Two signups open right now I think. Would link but am on phone.

And the best way to learn is playing. Game would be pretty boring if everyone was a 1337 mlg h4xx0r.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Wow rude, I'm not even gay.








~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Do the math yourself Savage


S A V A G E


----------



## Savage (Sep 19, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Do the math yourself Savage


Wow. What an asshole!


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 19, 2016)

Last time I had sex was with a real biological woman


----------



## Savage (Sep 19, 2016)

Don't encourage that kind of behavior stelios!


----------



## Chaos (Sep 19, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Last time I had sex was with a real biological woman



Last time you had sex you probably didn't even know what bisexuality was yet

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Last time I had sex was with a real biological woman



So what was it before the real thing ? A sex doll?

The answer is the reputation points I gave you Savage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 19, 2016)

Chaos said:


> Last time you had sex you probably didn't even know what bisexuality was yet


Wow rude.

But it was actually this past Friday. Finally broke my dry streak of over a year


----------



## Chaos (Sep 19, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Wow rude.
> 
> But it was actually this past Friday. Finally broke my dry streak of over a year



I'll drink to that. 

Though this is about the time of day I start looking for nonsensical reasons to drink anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2016)

"Hey daddy I had sex today for the first time"
"Great son! How was it?"
"It was good , but now my ass hurts"


When 13 I remember upon the sight of a gay couple at my dad's restaurant  I asked my father "what if me or my brother was gay?" "I'd rather die" he scoffed. I think his approach sticked in my head


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 19, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> (99-79+6+3-1)/2 + (7*4)/2



I thought you were a lot younger. Like 20 or something.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Araragi (Sep 19, 2016)

Chaos said:


> We're totally nice people here who wouldn't dream of welcoming you to your first game with a red wedding.




#neverforget#VOTENOLYNCH #wadisafaggot


----------



## Tiger (Sep 19, 2016)

Savage said:


> What did that math come out to?



28 lol

@Stelios that's sad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 19, 2016)

Savage said:


> What did that math come out to?



Where is the "dumb"  ranting when we need it? Damn NF staff!

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2016)

It's all right. You just have to make sure you don't say the same to your kid. You were lucky that you aren't actually gay, but if you were, it wouldn't have been nice to live through it. Though I've heard most parents get past their prejudices.


----------



## Chaos (Sep 19, 2016)

When I was younger the Netherlands still was proud of 'dutch tolerance'.

Was bullshit then already but now even politicians have stopped saying it


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2016)

Savage said:


> Wow. What an asshole!


use a calculator if you can't do it on paper


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2016)

Ask a scummate next to you for help, next problem will be on the test!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chaos (Sep 19, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Where is the "dumb"  ranting when we need it? Damn NF staff!



I would @Rion for dumb ranting but I can't do weebspeak.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 19, 2016)

RobbStark1 said:


> I think his account is called kyuubi...
> 
> We played a Mafia game in person. I may not be very good online unfortunately. Is there a game starting soon?



I played once in RL in 2005, then didn't play again until I started playing online in 2014.

Also every game with a "Sign Up" thread but not a "Game" one is probably open. But I'll link the most recent ones since older ones are likely dead.





There is also the WWE game I think but it's in another forum so might not be what you are looking for since you just joined this one.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Old 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 19, 2016)

Chaos said:


> When I was younger the Netherlands still was proud of 'dutch tolerance'.
> 
> Was bullshit then already but now even politicians have stopped saying it


I still know a lot of people who are proud of our tolerance.

That shit is crazy, we're definitely not tolerant and sometimes it makes me mad a shit that people think 'we' are.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 19, 2016)

My country is the one that kills the most people for homophoby in the western civilization.

The alpha male culture here is unreal.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Chaos (Sep 19, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> I still know a lot of people who are proud of our tolerance.
> 
> That shit is crazy, we're definitely not tolerant and sometimes it makes me mad a shit that people think 'we' are.



Sad thing is that we're still relatively tolerant.

But right-wing's gonna right-wing.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 19, 2016)

Are you dutch too, Chaos?

What's up with so many dutch people here?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Chaos (Sep 19, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> My country is the one that kills the most people for homophoby in the western civilization.
> 
> The alpha male culture here is unreal.



 I'd argue that a real alpha shouldn't feel threatened by people who are different.

But that is one of those silly things that require common sense which is sorely lacking in the human race.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2016)

IF YOU AINT DUTCH
YOU AINT MUCH

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 19, 2016)

Actually I'm pretty sure there was another dutch guy other than you and Sin but now I completely forgot who it was.

Or maybe I'm mistaking it for @Mr. Waffles? He is basically dutch... kinda.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2016)

Didi as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 19, 2016)

Chaos said:


> Sad thing is that we're still relatively tolerant.
> 
> But right-wing's gonna right-wing.


True. But even still. Tolerancy is nothing to be proud of, it is common sense to me.

But even I catch myself being intolerant from time to time and I feel fucking ashamed when I catch myself in such a thought.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 19, 2016)

Chaos said:


> I'd argue that a real alpha shouldn't feel threatened by people who are different.
> 
> But that is one of those silly things that require common sense which is sorely lacking in the human race.


Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 19, 2016)

In Brazil we have a similar thing with rascism. Nobody is openly rascist here (and if they are they might get in trouble, because it's a crime to express rascist opinions here).

But the amount of people who are secretely rascist is huge. And a lot of them aren't even aware of it. A good way of detecting it is when someone says things like "I'm not rascist, but..." or "I even have black friends!"

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Savage (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm more than capable of solving the math I just didn't want to!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 19, 2016)

Savage join my game!

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Chaos (Sep 19, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Are you dutch too, Chaos?
> 
> What's up with so many dutch people here?



Yup.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> In Brazil we have a similar thing with rascism. Nobody is openly rascist here (and if they are they might get in trouble, because it's a crime to express rascist opinions here).
> 
> But the amount of people who are secretely rascist is huge. And a lot of them aren't even aware of it. A good way of detecting it is when someone says things like "I'm not rascist, but..." or "I even have black friends!"



It's because racism (or fear of strangers) is genetically hard-wired. It used to be pretty damn adaptive too when we were still 'wild animals' but with our current society it is about as useful as an appendix or tailbone. 

Though I really try to supress the urge I honestly find that it's harder for me to trust foreigners as well, though I consciously know it is complete bullshit. It's not that easy to escape from biology and that's considering that I've spent a lot of time and thought on issues like these, which can't be expected from most people.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2016)

There's a difference between prejudice and racism, lads.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 19, 2016)

Chaos said:


> It's because racism (or fear of strangers) is genetically hard-wired. It used to be pretty damn adaptive too when we were still 'wild animals' but with our current society it is about as useful as an appendix or tailbone.
> 
> Though I really try to supress the urge I honestly find that it's harder for me to trust foreigners as well, though I consciously know it is complete bullshit. It's not that easy to escape from biology and that's considering that I've spent a lot of time and thought on issues like these, which can't be expected from most people.



It's not just biology, it's culture too. We had slavery for 400 years.

And when it ended, the government started an immigration program to bring Europeans and Asisns to the country so they would take the jobs that were done by the slaves before. Because the farm owners of the time did not want to employ black people. So 100 years later the descendants of those Europeans (like me!) became middle/high class (because their anscestors had jobs) while the blacks are still mostly poor. And rich/poor prejudice only feeds the rascism even more.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 19, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I thought you were a lot younger. Like 20 or something.


I was gifted by looking youthful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Araragi (Sep 19, 2016)

Day 2 yandere is a go


----------



## Chaos (Sep 19, 2016)

wat said:


> There's a difference between prejudice and racism, lads.



That just depends on the level you're looking at. You could say racism, sexism etc are institutionalized prejudices but deep down its exactly the same.


----------



## Savage (Sep 19, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Savage join my game!


Ok


----------



## Chaos (Sep 19, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's not just biology, it's culture too. We had slavery for 400 years.
> 
> And when it ended, the government started an immigration program to bring Europeans and Asisns to the country so they would take the jobs that were done by the slaves before. Because the farm owners of the time did not want to employ black people. So 100 years later the descendants of those Europeans (like me!) became middle/high class (because their anscestors had jobs) while the blacks are still mostly poor. And rich/poor prejudice only feeds the rascism even more.



I think the rich will always feel that they are better than the poor and the poor will always resent the rich for having what they don't.

When the divide by class and race aligns, shit tends to get nasty so I can definitely see what you're saying.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2016)

DDL, why do you spell racism as rascism?


----------



## Hero (Sep 19, 2016)

Colombia is terribly racist towards blacks


----------



## Tiger (Sep 19, 2016)

Probably because of the word 'fascism'.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 19, 2016)

Marco said:


> DDL, why do you spell racism as rascism?



Probably some false cognate, I suppose. It's also spelled without sc in my language, but some other words are spelled with/without differently depending on the language so it's confusing.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2016)

That feel when you meet a japanese descent girl from Brazil.

good shit


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 19, 2016)

I was explaining the same thing to Law in a QT the other day, but with a different word. Don't remenber which one.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 19, 2016)

RemChu said:


> That feel when you meet a japanese descent girl from Brazil.
> 
> good shit



There are hundreds of thousands of them, actually. We have the biggest community of Japanese descendants outisde Japan in the world.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Old 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 19, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I was explaining the same thing to Law in a QT the other day, but with a different word. Don't remenber which one.



Lol the other day? Wasn't that July?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 19, 2016)

Law said:


> Lol the other day? Wasn't that July?



Time moves fast

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 19, 2016)

Actually it was February 

I'll quote it:



> Ok, that stabilish word is triggering me. That's not a word, lol...what do you mean when you say it? Establish, stabilize?





> Estabilish.
> 
> Damn English language being confusing.





> The thing is that the word in my language (estabelecer) starts with E too.
> 
> But the word for stable (estável) ALSO starts with E.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Savage (Sep 19, 2016)

July, other day, same difference


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2016)

Feb, July, same difference.


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 19, 2016)

Makes sense


----------



## RobbStark1 (Sep 19, 2016)

Chaos said:


> Two signups open right now I think. Would link but am on phone.
> 
> And the best way to learn is playing. Game would be pretty boring if everyone was a 1337 mlg h4xx0r.



Haha, yes. But wouldn't the higher capacity of more players actually foster better playing? Still, I see what you are saying.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I played once in RL in 2005, then didn't play again until I started playing online in 2014.
> 
> Also every game with a "Sign Up" thread but not a "Game" one is probably open. But I'll link the most recent ones since older ones are likely dead.
> 
> ...



I appreciate it, my friend.


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2016)

@RobbStark1 Hello, where do you hail from?


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2016)

@Senjou 
nice avy, 2 lewd


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 19, 2016)

July 6 2016 February 24 2013 same difference, just the other day.


----------



## RobbStark1 (Sep 19, 2016)

RemChu said:


> @RobbStark1 Hello, where do you hail from?



Hi there. Are you asking what country I am from?


----------



## Araragi (Sep 19, 2016)

if it ain't r00d, it's lewd


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2016)

RobbStark1 said:


> Hi there. Are you asking what country I am from?


Yes,


----------



## RobbStark1 (Sep 19, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Yes,



Ah ok. I am from Pakistan


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2016)

RobbStark1 said:


> Ah ok. I am from Pakistan


Ah really, interesting. Cool cool, welcome to our mafia community man, I hope you enjoy your stay.

Is it day or night where you are right now? Just curious. I've never been to Pakistan or that far east.(yet)


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2016)

Actually I know the answer to that....derp.


----------



## RobbStark1 (Sep 20, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Ah really, interesting. Cool cool, welcome to our mafia community man, I hope you enjoy your stay.
> 
> Is it day or night where you are right now? Just curious. I've never been to Pakistan or that far east.(yet)



Thank you bud.

I live in New York, so I don't know the answer to that lol. By my estimate it should be turning morning in several hours.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 20, 2016)

the last pages


AM and Savage get bullied cause of the same digits
 


Great morning


----------



## Catamount (Sep 20, 2016)

(in a week this gif will lure out OOALH and she will heart rate it. if she doesn't - call the police to her place)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 20, 2016)

>its september 20th and zootopia is still not added to netflix

worthless

WORTHLESS


----------



## Catamount (Sep 20, 2016)

wat


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 20, 2016)

y0


----------



## Catamount (Sep 20, 2016)

have a good day


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 20, 2016)

u2


----------



## Stelios (Sep 20, 2016)

Law said:


> 28 lol
> 
> @Stelios that's sad.



parents , ha?



Marco said:


> It's all right. You just have to make sure you don't say the same to your kid. You were lucky that you aren't actually gay, but if you were, it wouldn't have been nice to live through it. Though I've heard most parents get past their prejudices.



I don't know man the real test to being open about the sort of this is when it happens to your own kid. Personally I don't think I am that open. If my kid doesn't like ladies later and this not the result of body chemistry I believe we (parents) will be to blame.
But yes the love you have for your kid can make you get past lots of mountains that's for sure.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 20, 2016)

Stelios 
Have a nice day


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 20, 2016)

3am and still nice out


----------



## Catamount (Sep 20, 2016)

oi bastard


----------



## Catamount (Sep 20, 2016)

Have a great day


----------



## Catamount (Sep 20, 2016)

Fucker.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Tiger (Sep 20, 2016)

Stelios said:


> If my kid doesn't like ladies later and this not the result of body chemistry I believe we (parents) will be to blame.



I'm trying to decipher this.

Body chemistry?
Blame?


----------



## Marco (Sep 20, 2016)

Stelios said:


> I don't know man the real test to being open about the sort of this is when it happens to your own kid. Personally I don't think I am that open. If my kid doesn't like ladies later and this not the result of body chemistry I believe we (parents) will be to blame.
> But yes the love you have for your kid can make you get past lots of mountains that's for sure.



How would you know it's not because of "body chemistry"? I mean, I guess you're saying that if it's a part of who your kid is, then okay, but otherwise you'd consider yourself responsible? But how do you make that call?

I'm not even sure what call there is to make. If your son ends up being attracted to other males, he's attracted to other males. There's no why to it, there's no one to "blame", and thinking about the why or who's responsible for it, is utterly pointless. It's just who the person is. It is who they are. Or as you're saying, "body chemistry". 

Blame implies there's something wrong, too. And that makes 0 sense. Would you say the same if your kid turns out to be straight? I mean, are you to blame for him being straight? 

There's no one to "blame" for someone's sexuality. That's just who they are. Gay, straight, bisexual, asexual, etc.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 20, 2016)

Law and Marco should have an amazing day too~


----------



## Marco (Sep 20, 2016)

I'll make sure of it, Cat.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 20, 2016)

Good. I will demand the report.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 20, 2016)

Good morning Cat 

Call me old fashion guys , I m not going to pretend I m PC. I have yet to meet a gay that had no psychological trauma as a kid. I have come across lesbians and gays with daddy and mommy issues and sexual abuse as kids.Chemical imbalance refers to those people that have hormone issues within their body which directly affect behavior and sexual preference. If you have data to suggest the homosexuality is a fashion nowadays and not the direct result of what I mentioned do share I will read all of it.

Let's be clear here I don't confuse sexuality that is something that means to be fun with a life stance of being forever bottom.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm out.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 20, 2016)

Also "wrong" is an objective thing. The right and wrong is formulated by society. What I consider as the natural order of things in order to evolve is a male and female equals procreation. All the rest are ideas and opinions. If one day we naturally become hermafrodite then this is all up to a debate


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2016)

Yeah my best friend over here(west coast) who is gay, he has a ton of issues. 
but, lol Let us end this course of discussion, gonna cause a fucking riot man.


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2016)

Drawing is fun until you have to do it as a requirement for a class hundreds of times.

kill me


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2016)

but hmmm, my observation is, a lot of the population on whole all have their own problems and woes. They are very much broken people. 

I can find something fucked up about most people, I think that is what it means to be human. Flawed but striving for some idealistic tomorrow and better self.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 20, 2016)

RemChu make your drawing great, good luck with it

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 20, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Yeah my best friend over here(west coast) who is gay, he has a ton of issues.
> but, lol Let us end this course of discussion, gonna cause a fucking riot man.



Well I mean no disrespect to anyone but I'm not going to pretend either. When something hits your door then you show your true colors. I do not judge people for their sexuality. They are who they are and I accept that. This doesn't change that if my son brings a boyfriend at home it will distress me deep into my core.




RemChu said:


> but hmmm, my observation is, a lot of the population on whole all have their own problems and woes. They are very much broken people.
> 
> I can find something fucked up about most people, I think that is what it means to be human. Flawed but striving for some idealistic tomorrow and better self.




Mankind is amazing and terrible at the same  time.


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 20, 2016)

Cat is being nice


----------



## Catamount (Sep 20, 2016)

If someone has a problem with me I suggest we take it outside and I kill you.


----------



## Melodie (Sep 20, 2016)

@RemChu   die

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm not afraid to die. 

This is not the end. I'm not alone.


----------



## Marco (Sep 20, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Call me old fashion guys , I m not going to pretend I m PC.I have yet to meet a gay that had no psychological trauma as a kid. I have come across lesbians and gays with daddy and mommy issues and sexual abuse as kids.



I don't think you're approaching it the in the correct manner.

Firstly, you know why most gay people you meet have had issues growing up? It's because of the prejudice that comes with it. Only in the last couple decades have people started openly being accepting of homosexuals. And we still have a long way to go. But this is the reason why you meet so many homosexual who have not had the best of childhoods. 

The issues aren't what have caused the homosexuality. But the pressure of living in a world that keeps reinforcing that they're somehow broken or messed up because they are homosexual is why these people have had issues. Look at it this way. If you grew up in a world where homosexuality was a norm and your parents and the rest of the world kept telling you that you're broken because you're straight, even you would develop issues. Hiding who you are, repressing a core part of your being, that is going to mess up anyone.

I don't have a lot of homosexual friends. I do know quite a few but I only have a few that I know well enough to talk about their childhoods. There's one who had a tough time growing up. He was pressured throughout his teenage years because of having to keep his sexuality hidden and when he finally came out, his parents disowned him. He has a lovely sister though and she has supported him throughout his life and now his parents are also coming around and they're fixing their relationship. 

I also have a friend who was raised by a single mother and she was always extremely supportive of him. When he came out (around the age of 13), his mom basically said, "Yes, I've known since you were a little boy." That was her probably just joking about him being effeminate (I mean little kids can't really exhibit sexual preferences), but the point is that the mother never made him feel that homosexuality is wrong. And he has never had any issues growing up. He was a happy child and he is a happy grown up.

I thought I was straight for a long time. Was even disgusted by gay stuff or the idea of getting it on with another guy. But over time, it turns out I'm quite flexible and can get it on with men and women. I had a cross-dressing gay uncle (my mom's cousin) and my dad is bisexual, so one ever made me feel that homosexuality was wrong and lo behold, I had no issues growing up. 

The point I'm trying to make it is that you're drawing an unfair connection. It's not the childhood issues and trauma that "turn" people into homosexuals. It's the fact that being homosexual leads to a lot of issues to a lot of kids growing up. And this is what we need to work together towards getting rid of.

That said, I think trauma and issues _can_ influence a person's sexuality, but that's just saying things can affect you. Yes, they can. That's the whole concept of "nature vs nurture". 



> Chemical imbalance refers to those people that have hormone issues within their body which directly affect behavior and sexual preference. If you have data to suggest the homosexuality is a fashion nowadays and not the direct result of what I mentioned do share I will read all of it.



I don't think it's fair to say chemical "imbalance" or hormone "issues" lead to people being homo, hetero, or bisexual. I don't think it's fair because it establishes a paradigm of it being somehow wrong, or something to be fixed.

How you are is how you are. And if it isn't physically or mentally debilitating, then what is the issue? Homosexual people can do whatever heterosexual people can do (except being attracted to the opposite sex). It doesn't inhibit them in any way, except the social pressure (if they have any).

I think your last statement is unfair. You're asking me to choose between A or B and I think both are wrong. Homosexuality isn't a "fashion" nowadays. It's been around since the dawn of time. People are just finally more accepting of it and so you see and hear more about it. But if you look back to ancient Roman Civilization, homosexuality wasn't really frowned upon (it's a bit more complicated than that but it is fact that there was no suppression of homosexuality and people didn't judge you for the mere act of having sex with another person of the same sex).



> Let's be clear here I don't confuse sexuality that is something that means to be fun with a life stance of being forever bottom.



This I'm not quite getting. Sexuality isn't for fun. It's a part of who you are. Are you sexually attracted to females for fun? No. That's just who you are.

Also, you can be "forever bottom" (I'm guessing you mean the submissive partner) even in a heterosexual relationship. And just following simple logic, the fact that two men having sex means one is going to be "top" and one "bottom" at some point means a gay person obviously isn't "forever bottom".



Stelios said:


> Also "wrong" is an objective thing. The right and wrong is formulated by society. What I consider as the natural order of things in order to evolve is a male and female equals procreation. All the rest are ideas and opinions. If one day we naturally become hermafrodite then this is all up to a debate



Whatever nature does is natural. We have had homosexuality since humans first roamed the planet. It's not something that developed because of society. It is in the nature of some people, just as heterosexuality is the nature of some people.

And to argue that our natural order is to procreate and continue the species is just very, very small-minded. We went well past that centuries ago. If this were the case, we could just live as hunter-gatherers. 

And, honestly, with the over-population problems that we are bound to face in the future (and already facing in some parts of the world) and the fact that there are so many orphans in the world, I don't see why we need to procreate. But this isn't really that relevant to this discussion.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 20, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Well I mean no disrespect to anyone but I'm not going to pretend either. When something hits your door then you show your true colors. I do not judge people for their sexuality. They are who they are and I accept that. This doesn't change that if my son brings a boyfriend at home it will distress me deep into my core.



And I don't mean to disrespect you either. Prejudices aren't easy to get over, but one has to realize what is fair and what is not.

Even if it will distress you, you know that whatever makes your son happy is what's important in the end. 

I do know of parents who were 100% homophobic, then their kid came out of the closet, and they hated it, but they eventually became totally fine with it.

In fact, there is client of mine who I was working with earlier this year. Military retiree, a man's man. His son is gay. I've never met his son but he (the father) told me how he was intensely homophobic all his life. Then 5 years ago, his son came out and he was utterly destroyed. He didn't know what to do. Today, he makes fun of homophobes and is a big supporter of gay rights.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 20, 2016)

In the sphere of hypothetical all is fine Marco, in fact there's nothing you wrote that I want to counter or disagree with. This won't change the fact that It would still bother me and I sincerely hope I won't have to go through this. Indeed in the end of the day my kid's happiness is above every personal prejudice I may have.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 20, 2016)

@Stelios have you ever posted your kid's pic somewhere around?


----------



## Stelios (Sep 20, 2016)

Catamount said:


> @Stelios have you ever posted your kid's pic somewhere around?



Yes he's in my avatar


----------



## Catamount (Sep 20, 2016)

oh come on i wanted to see srsly but ok


----------



## Catamount (Sep 20, 2016)

narutard


----------



## Stelios (Sep 20, 2016)

My kid is currently 2.5 years old. I did post at some point at chatterbox thread not sure if it's still there


----------



## Stelios (Sep 20, 2016)

Catamount said:


> narutard



Crazy cat lady

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 20, 2016)

Stelios said:


> In the sphere of hypothetical all is fine Marco, in fact there's nothing you wrote that I want to counter or disagree with. This won't change the fact that It would still bother me and I sincerely hope I won't have to go through this. Indeed in the end of the day my kid's happiness is above every personal prejudice I may have.



Talking to you, I know this. I'm not saying that you won't put your child's happiness before your "instincts".

But part of making the world a better place for the future generations to come is to have such discussions, which is why I'm talking to you about it. I don't doubt at all that you'd put aside your prejudice if your child comes out as gay, but what I'm trying to tell you is that I hope you never create an environment where your child isn't comfortable enough to come out.

And that can only happen if you make it clear to him that you don't have an issue with it. If you let him know of your prejudice, like your dad did with you, and it turns out that your son is actually homosexual, imagine how horrible it will be for him. To have to live thinking that his own father would not like him or be against his preferences.


Another way to look at it is pragmatically. Let's look at the facts. Homosexuality isn't hurting anyone. It's also not going anywhere. Knowing this, it makes zero sense to not support fair treatment and equal rights, etc for people of all sexual preferences. And I'm not saying that you don't support fair treatment or equal rights. But just trying to put things in perspective as that might help you get over your prejudice.

And your prejudice isn't the "I hate gays" type of prejudice. It's not really the toxic kind that needs to be burned away. But it is prejudice. It's the kind where you equate homosexuality to a problem or disease. Like, I'm sure none of us have any issues or problems with handicapped people. But we would be extremely sad if one of our loved ones were to become handicapped. So, even though you don't have an issue with homosexuality, you do need to realize that there is absolutely nothing wrong with it. It's not something "broken" in people. It's just people.


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2016)

*[Lynches self]

fuck this class
*


----------



## Catamount (Sep 20, 2016)

RemChu said:


> *[Lynches self]
> 
> fuck this class*


thw whole class without exceptions?
now THIS is what real bisexual should be like.
all watch and learn.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 20, 2016)

Chaos said:


> Anyone who never cooks misses a fun and tasty part of life imo.





Cooking is the best


----------



## Marco (Sep 20, 2016)

I've had fun the few times I've cooked. But it is a time-sink and sloth gets the better of me. The last time I "fired up" my cooktop was a couple weeks ago to heat water for a hot compress.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 20, 2016)

I m lucky enough to have lived my life in countries and societies that are considered modern. I m confident that I m civilized enough to exceed my prejudices if shit hits the fan. But to be fair and square I can't premeditate my feelings about it

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stelios (Sep 20, 2016)

I bbq. In every possible chance I get. I have also spent a great deal working in a restaurant kitchen at 15-17


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2016)

ha, cute kid!


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 20, 2016)

Well I'm officially:
(7-2)+(5*5)-1

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 20, 2016)

Stelios said:


> I m lucky enough to have lived my life in countries and societies that are considered modern. I m confident that I m civilized enough to exceed my prejudices if shit hits the fan. But to be fair and square I can't premeditate my feelings about it



So which one are you?

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 20, 2016)

Grats AM

Aww Stelios, that pic kinda touched my stonecold heart


Marco, yeah it can be time consuming (especially cuz of prep and clean up) but there's lots of simple dishes that cut that down.
Plus it's just so much tastier (once you're good at it, which everyone should get) and cheaper as well. 


But yeah I get it, I'm frequently too lazy as well.
That's why I almost always cook 2 or 3 portions so that I can be lazy on other days.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 20, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Well I'm officially:
> (7-2)+(5*5)-1



Happy birthday AM. Any party plans?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 20, 2016)

> still posted a pic




AM

awww I'll be with you in few months





you don't talk about cooking
you just cook
amateurs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 20, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Happy birthday AM. Any party plans?


Thanks!
I plan to eat Ethiopian, and that's about it. Can't go to the pub as easily with a full time job.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 20, 2016)

Catamount said:


> > still posted a pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a pretty good cook though 

I'll tell you what you are missing out it what to watch out for. Maybe you can still go back while you can before those few months are up.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 20, 2016)

Happy birthday, AM!

Btw do you wanna join my game?

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Old 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 20, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Happy birthday, AM!
> 
> Btw do you wanna join my game?



Thanks! And why not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 20, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> I'm a pretty good cook though
> 
> I'll tell you what you are missing out it what to watch out for. Maybe you can still go back while you can before those few months are up.


You are pretty though

And nah I think we should not consider going back, only advance

we know what the rock n roll tastes like, m8

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 20, 2016)

Happy birthday, AM. Fuck maths, though.

@Stelios, adorable little kid you have there. Bet he got it all from his mum.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 20, 2016)

Catamount said:


> > still posted a pic

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> @Stelios, adorable little kid you have there. Bet he got it all from his mum.



The colors are all mine


----------



## Marco (Sep 20, 2016)

All right, Daddy-o.

So, anyone watching Veep? I started watching it a couple years back. Decent show. Recently heard that S5 got over, so I started catching up. This shit gets insane. Fucking hilarious.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday MVP of our Lives, Alwaysmind <3

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm honestly shocked at some of the things Stelios said, but I also have to be fair and say I appreciate him being honest about it. I hope we one day can change those opinions, though.  

And if I was very honest myself, I'd have to say I don't want myself to be bisexual either. My bisexuality is something that has been leading my life for a while now, I think it's very confusing to live with. But the bad part of it is the fact that it's leading my life, the fact that it is a topic to me and lots of people around me. Same counts for gay people.

We don't get to choose our sexualities. I wish we did, but it's not that simple. But whether it is because of some psychological shitty in our past, genetics, hormones or whatever is in our water (and it doesn't fucking matter which it is, imo), we still have no choice in the matter.

Straight people can life their life and can definitely have their own issues. But they have a sexuality that is 'normal' and never an issue (and they honestly take it for granted). 
They don't have to deal people who hate you just because of something that you couldn't possibly have chosen. They don't have to deal with coming outs (a concept that I find ridicolous). They don't have to deal with your sexuality being a point of discussion pretty much every single week. They aren't known for being 'that straight guy'. Hell, they don't have to deal with family members or friends or whatever that think they are tolerant but still say 'I don't mind you being straight as long as you don't turn into a manly man'.

That's why I wish I'd rather would've been straight.  Not because I hate my sexuality or hate having sex with men, I fucking love it. No, I wish I would've been straight because it would make my life so much goddamn easier.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 20, 2016)

In a perfect world these things wouldn't even be up for a debate. Mankind is capable of performing leaps and bounds in many things but at the same time it struggles to cope with the changes that come with this progress.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 20, 2016)

- Hey, I have an opinion, but I am not going to stuck it in your throat.
- Omg, change it right away or I will have to tell you are wrong and I am right and I'll make you change your opinion and I will present my thoughts that are always right.



basically: stop liking red color because only agressive people like red color.


----------



## Aries (Sep 20, 2016)

Happy birthday Alwaysmind. May the force always be with you


----------



## Aries (Sep 20, 2016)

I see sexuality was a topic here. Well its time to get serious for one moment... And throw my 2 cents from a non straight/gay/ lesbian /Bi person... A tale so dramatic a edit would not do it justice


----------



## Catamount (Sep 20, 2016)

Aries said:


> And throw my 2 cents from a non straight/gay/ lesbian /Bi person


are you an angel?


----------



## Aries (Sep 20, 2016)

Catamount said:


> are you an angel?


To some I can be looked as a angel to others I'm like a mischievous lil devil who tempts you to do things you don't want to do. I'm pansexual which means I love all kinds of people. Not limited by 2 genders


----------



## Catamount (Sep 20, 2016)

Aries said:


> To some I can be looked as a angel to others I'm like a mischievous lil devil who tempts you to do things you don't want to do. I'm pansexual which means I love all kinds of people. Not limited by 2 genders


broke the fairy tale too soon


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 20, 2016)

Happy birthday, AM! 

> sexuality talk

I always miss all the fun.


----------



## Aries (Sep 20, 2016)

Had a paragraph or 2 concerning sexuality but running out of time atm to put forth my full thoughts on the matter. Eh maybe next time if the topic is brought up again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Alwaysmind~

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Araragi (Sep 20, 2016)

hbd breh


----------



## Catamount (Sep 20, 2016)

Aries said:


> Had a paragraph or 2 concerning sexuality but running out of time atm to put forth my full thoughts on the matter. Eh maybe next time if the topic is brought up again.


I think I slightly adore you.


----------



## Hero (Sep 20, 2016)

MARCO IS GIVING ME LIIIIIIIFE


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 20, 2016)

Happy birthday AM!!

Weirdly it's my dads and 2 cousins birthdays also today

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 20, 2016)

Crugyr is getting drunk af


----------



## Hero (Sep 20, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Crugyr is getting drunk af


You gonna fuck him?


----------



## Catamount (Sep 20, 2016)

It depends on the mood. But gotta admit he can run fast.


----------



## Melodie (Sep 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday AlwaysMVP.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 20, 2016)

Seems like the big news of the day is brangelina divorcing 
Twitter is raging with Jennifer Aniston memes


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 20, 2016)

didnt brangelina last longer than brad and jen did by now anyways


----------



## Stelios (Sep 20, 2016)

I don't know I want to start trolling when I read tweets like "brangelina divorced? oh my god there's no love in this world. Love is a lie. if they can't who can?" etc.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 20, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Crugyr is getting drunk af


waiting till the weekend, we are all getting together and going to steelers v eagles football game. then we getting lit.

my dad is actually getting surgery for his shoulder today so no drinking for him sadly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 20, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> waiting till the weekend, we are all getting together and going to steelers v eagles football game. then we getting lit.
> 
> my dad is actually getting surgery for his shoulder today so no drinking for him sadly.


Hope he's gonna recover soon!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Savage (Sep 20, 2016)

Happy birthday AM! 

Anyone want to do the math for me again?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 20, 2016)

He's in his 80s


----------



## Melodie (Sep 20, 2016)

Makes sense.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 20, 2016)

it does doesnt it


----------



## Marco (Sep 20, 2016)

That would explain a lot.


----------



## Savage (Sep 20, 2016)

What a helpful and honest community and staff we have


----------



## Catamount (Sep 20, 2016)

Honest communists and stuff 

Gnight

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 20, 2016)

Savage said:


> Happy birthday AM!
> 
> Anyone want to do the math for me again?



He was 28 before. Now it's his birthday. How old is he now?

Come on, boy. You can do it if you try!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Savage (Sep 20, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> He was 28 before. Now it's his birthday. How old is he now?
> 
> Come on, boy. You can do it if you try!


26?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 20, 2016)

well done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 20, 2016)

Savage said:


> What a helpful and honest community and staff we have



I want you to learn math, it's good for you


----------



## Marco (Sep 20, 2016)

Savage said:


> 26?


Stupid. 

It's 82 now.


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> waiting till the weekend, we are all getting together and going to steelers v eagles football game. then we getting lit.
> 
> my dad is actually getting surgery for his shoulder today so no drinking for him sadly.


Your pops gets lit with you?

Damn, nice family.


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2016)

Savage said:


> 26?


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAm

WHAT THE FUCK



aren't u like some science major too.

wtf man


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2016)

Today in my human drawing class,

>Sat next to "obese" girl. She is nice person.
Nothing against big people...

_she smelled bad............
so bad.

....

and she would have to awkwardly spread her legs to get off the weird bench we use to sit and draw the nude model, and the smell got stronger....

*(EIGHT HOUR CLASS)~*
ASDFSAFSAF 

NEVER AGAIN.

last time I sit next to her.
_
I kept making eye contact with the model. Think she is as old as my mom, still hot. 9/10 aging beauty. When she let her hair down. Wew lad.

p.s the class is early morning, TAKING A FUCKING SHOWER BEFORE GOING TO CLASS!?!
holy shit ur in ur twenties and dont basic hygiene wtf mang.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 20, 2016)

Come to Brazil. We shower everyday. Some of us shower twice a day, actually.

(though it's so hot here we don't have much of a choice).

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2016)

The japanese chick from brazil is in that class, she is a concept artist, very good. She and this other dude who is also concept artist are probably the best in the class at the moment.


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2016)

And ooooh I have never been to brazil, I need to vacation there someday!!


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2016)

The smell was sour,

not even a good sweat smell. Like some sweat....depends on the chick, but it can actually smell nice? I remember one of my crushes in middle school, I didn't mind her scent at all.  It was fucking dandy.

Still remember her name.....


----------



## Tiger (Sep 20, 2016)

You can sweat while still being hygienic and clean.

This girl in your class sounds like she has bad body odor problems for real.


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2016)

That's what it was, honestly think it must of been a yeast infection.  
The class last week I talked and sat next to her while she ate lunch, she didn't smell. 
today I don't know wtf happened. 

I didn't even bother trying to converse with her today.
Ugh.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 20, 2016)

so uh
i might be taking an impromptu leave of absence from NF


----------



## Tiger (Sep 20, 2016)

RemChu said:


> That's what it was, honestly think it must of been a yeast infection.
> The class last week I talked and sat next to her while she ate lunch, she didn't smell.
> today I don't know wtf happened.
> 
> ...



Let's both agree that guessing what must be a smell coming from a woman remains an inward thought lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2016)

Ah, sorry to see you go. Gotta concentrate on real life stuff?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 20, 2016)

wat said:


> so uh
> i might be taking an impromptu leave of absence from NF



Are you saying you're about to do something that gets you forcibly removed?


----------



## Araragi (Sep 20, 2016)

@Nello @Alwaysmind @wat

is the selena gif actually what you want him to wear? It's not laix gay enough


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 20, 2016)

no lol

i take it ur not following senjous game

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2016)

I was just in there HAHAHAHAHAAaaaaaaaaaaaa. I knew beforehand thanks to "helping" with the role balance.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 20, 2016)

wat said:


> so uh
> i might be taking an impromptu leave of absence from NF


no you fuckin dont


----------



## Savage (Sep 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> Stupid.
> 
> It's 82 now.


True. Law did say in the 80's so that makes sense


RemChu said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAm
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK
> 
> ...


Nope. Healthcare management


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2016)

That still sounds smart Savage.


----------



## Hero (Sep 20, 2016)

RemChu said:


> That's what it was, honestly think it must of been a yeast infection.
> The class last week I talked and sat next to her while she ate lunch, she didn't smell.
> today I don't know wtf happened.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hero (Sep 20, 2016)

RemChu said:


> The smell was sour,
> 
> not even a good sweat smell. Like some sweat....depends on the chick, but it can actually smell nice? I remember one of my crushes in middle school, I didn't mind her scent at all.  It was fucking dandy.
> 
> Still remember her name.....


Was it Rin?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2016)

Gabby, Gabriel


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 20, 2016)

Now we just need a game where wad puts his posting style on the line


----------



## Marco (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm not even gonna talk about it until the game is done.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 20, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Now we just need a game where wad puts his posting style on the line



That is no problem for Simikiel.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 20, 2016)

Senjou said:


> @Nello @Alwaysmind @wat
> 
> is the selena gif actually what you want him to wear? It's not laix gay enough


I know but I thought it was good enough. Me and @Nello can find 3 gif each and decide on a finalist.



wat said:


> no lol
> 
> i take it ur not following senjous game



You don't get to choose fam, me and nello do


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 20, 2016)

technically i could be a douche and pick any GIF laix ever posted but im being a good sport and seeing what u guys come up with

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 20, 2016)

My two other options
*Link Removed*




Sorry wad, Selena and the two above are my options for you.

Can't wait for Nello's input, have fun with your new ava wat!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 20, 2016)

wat said:


> technically i could be a douche and pick any GIF laix ever posted but im being a good sport and seeing what u guys come up with



No, you don't get to pick. You picked us to be scum, you were wrong, now face the consequences.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 20, 2016)

im da final decision maker as the host tbh tbf


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 20, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Your pops gets lit with you?
> 
> Damn, nice family.


If we have a big family gathering he will dip into his wild side when needed, especially with all the birthdays

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 20, 2016)

Happy birthday to all the other sept 20 Virgo


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 20, 2016)

Did wad lose a bet or something?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 20, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Did wad lose a bet or something?



Yes he did, he said that if neither me or nello were scum in that senjou game that he would get a dorky ava. Well he was wrong so we get to pick it out for him.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 20, 2016)

That hardly does it justice. 

Just read the first dayphase, DDL. It's not that long.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 20, 2016)

- wad making a bet over the accuracy of his scumdar

That's almost begging for the universe to screw up with him.

Like me betting an avatar that I'm gonna make it to day 4 without being lynched in my next game as scum.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 20, 2016)

Oh I remember wad insisting on those two, just not the bet.

Well it's late now so I'll reread it tomorroe I guess.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 20, 2016)

Lost file

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 20, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Yes he did, he said that if neither me or nello were scum in that senjou game that he would get a dorky ava. Well he was wrong so we get to pick it out for him.



the thing is you dont GET to pick it out

that wasnt in the conditions of the bet

but im allowing senjou to do so

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Happy birthday to all the other sept 20 Virgo


my grandma just had hers and my sis is coming up.

damn going to be the first time I missed one of my siblings parties =[

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 20, 2016)

-_-


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 20, 2016)

wat said:


> the thing is you dont GET to pick it out
> 
> that wasnt in the conditions of the bet
> 
> but im allowing senjou to do so



You are right, I DON'T, but WE (am, nello, senjou) do.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 20, 2016)

wat said:


> -_-



Thats what you get. Last time you call us scum. Suffer the wrath of our vengeance.


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2016)

Innocent until lynched baby ^


----------



## Tiger (Sep 20, 2016)

I'll still call you scum, but without making an avatar bet about it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 20, 2016)

Here is a frightful gif


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 20, 2016)

By far my first choice is the best.


----------



## Legend (Sep 20, 2016)

should have bet wad to change his name to something a noob would have like something with numbers or xxXDarkNationXxx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melodie (Sep 21, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> - wad making a bet over the accuracy of his scumdar
> 
> That's almost begging for the universe to screw up with him.
> 
> Like me betting an avatar that I'm gonna make it to day 4 without being lynched in my next game as scum.



>day 4

Make it day 1.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 21, 2016)

damn

DAMN


----------



## Legend (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Stelios (Sep 21, 2016)

Hola. Aw I m missing some context here. Wat were you like 100% sure you had everything right again?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 21, 2016)

im always right up to the point where im wrong

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Stelios (Sep 21, 2016)

new avatar bet?
Can I propose?




I think it can portray your performance in Mafia games pretty well ?


----------



## Catamount (Sep 21, 2016)

morning a shit you are all beautiful


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 21, 2016)

Stelios said:


> new avatar bet?
> Can I propose?
> 
> 
> ...



idk my performances have been pretty good lately tho


----------



## Stelios (Sep 21, 2016)

wat said:


> idk my performances have been pretty good lately tho



They have but your enthusiasm of "got em" can be compared to premature ejaculation


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 21, 2016)

everyone busts a nut early every now and then


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2016)

Where da art in ur ziggy from? It's pretty


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2016)

Legend said:


> should have bet wad to change his name to something a noob would have like something with numbers or xxXDarkNationXxx


don't joke about the dark army. They will fuck u up.#fsociety


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2016)

Miss rolling godfather. Universe hear my prayer.  I will roll gf through rng. I will pull off a new gambit. And it will work in with my declaration here. Nika grant me victory, Luck envelope in the glory known to swindlers.


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2016)

Now I wait..... months , years, decades until I hatch my plan into fruition.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 21, 2016)

wat said:


> everyone busts a nut early every now and then





			
				wat said:
			
		

>


----------



## Stelios (Sep 21, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Now I wait..... months , years, decades until I hatch my plan into fruition.


Remchu art class eh?
There you go:

imgur.com/gallery/mtWdc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm contributing to the erosion of culture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 21, 2016)

You can guess what I've read right there instead of 'erosion'.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 21, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Where da art in ur ziggy from? It's pretty



you mean the neuro shop?


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 21, 2016)

Marco said:


> That hardly does it justice.
> 
> Just read the first dayphase, DDL. It's not that long.


But my gifs are ruining his ability to read~~


----------



## Aries (Sep 21, 2016)

Why does Santa Claus have no kids? 

Because he cums once a year... Down a chimney


----------



## Stelios (Sep 21, 2016)

Aries said:


> Why does Santa Claus have no kids?
> 
> Because he cums once a year... Down a chimney



Why is Santa Claus always smiling? 

Because he knows where all the naughty girls live.


----------



## Aries (Sep 21, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Why is Santa Claus always smiling?
> 
> Because he knows where all the naughty girls live.



Ol'Bubba asked his wife to go hunting with him. She said she didn't want to go.... Bubba told her if she didn't want to go hunting, then she had two choices... give him a blowjob or he would fuk her in the ass. Well she started to answer him, when he said to wait, he had something to do. Well about thirty minutes later he came back and told her.. Well let's go hunting, again she said she did'nt want to go... So Bubba told her OK, you want to give me a BJ or do you want it in the ass..
well she told Bubba, she'd give him a BJ and dropped to her knees... Well after suckin it for about 2 seconds, she pulled back and started spitting....saying " that tastes like dog shit, Bubba looked down at her and said... I know, Ol'blue, didn't want to go hunting either.....


----------



## Stelios (Sep 21, 2016)

Aries said:


> Ol'Bubba asked his wife to go hunting with him. She said she didn't want to go.... Bubba told her if she didn't want to go hunting, then she had two choices... give him a blowjob or he would fuk her in the ass. Well she started to answer him, when he said to wait, he had something to do. Well about thirty minutes later he came back and told her.. Well let's go hunting, again she said she did'nt want to go... So Bubba told her OK, you want to give me a BJ or do you want it in the ass..
> well she told Bubba, she'd give him a BJ and dropped to her knees... Well after suckin it for about 2 seconds, she pulled back and started spitting....saying " that tastes like dog shit, Bubba looked down at her and said... I know, Ol'blue, didn't want to go hunting either.....


----------



## Aries (Sep 21, 2016)

For peeps who are not playing the wwe game. Who wants to join me in producing WWE GAME (LIVE) where to make it more wwe ish. We will have live Commentary about the game from the other board. Keeping you updated in how your fellow NFers are doing in the game. You don't need to join the game all you need to do is watch the game and give your thoughts on the game.


----------



## Legend (Sep 21, 2016)

RemChu said:


> don't joke about the dark army. They will fuck u up.#fsociety


Its actually a reference to Vasto's noob name

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 21, 2016)

i have decided i will go with majority lynches only for games of 15 players or less


----------



## Melodie (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Didi (Sep 21, 2016)

wat said:


> i have decided i will go with majority lynches only for games of 15 players or less


----------



## Nello (Sep 21, 2016)

wat said:


> i have decided i will go with majority lynches only for games of 15 players or less


Tbh that game was pretty funny


----------



## Marco (Sep 21, 2016)

@wat, just have tied lynches be No Lynches. That's the vanilla way. And it forces people to coordinate better.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 21, 2016)

Marco said:


> @wat, just have tied lynches be No Lynches. That's the vanilla way. And it forces people to coordinate better.


nah i hate that the most tbh

the only reason tied lynches are the vanilla way is because most places do run majority as a standard so naturally ties arent gonna reach majority


----------



## Tiger (Sep 21, 2016)

I like majority in small games.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 21, 2016)

Also yeah the game was pretty funny on entertainment value but gameplay wise it was a disaster. 

Not just because of RNGesus giving Mafia the dicking, either.


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2016)

Legend said:


> Its actually a reference to Vasto's noob name


omg he did call himself that....


----------



## Cromer (Sep 21, 2016)

Hello, long time no see.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Nello (Sep 21, 2016)

Hey wat what's the biggest ava you can have?


----------



## Marco (Sep 21, 2016)

wat said:


> nah i hate that the most tbh
> 
> the only reason tied lynches are the vanilla way is because most places do run majority as a standard so naturally ties arent gonna reach majority



Whut? 

I don't understand your issue with ties being no lynches, especially in the context of the jester game. 

If you're not reaching majority, it's a no lynch. Which includes ties. 

It's not like you're going to have ties be RNG, just plurality be no lynch, and only majority be proper lynches.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 21, 2016)

150x200

i think the GIF cant be more than 500kb

might be wrong


----------



## Marco (Sep 21, 2016)

Majority is a bit high to aim for. Plurality keeps the game simple. And ties being no lynches achieves the same thing you need from majority only lynches. That is, town has to make the extra effort to coordinate.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 21, 2016)

Marco said:


> Whut?
> 
> I don't understand your issue with ties being no lynches, especially in the context of the jester game.
> 
> ...



oh yes that's fine

i just thought you were advocating ties = no lynches while plurality still being allowed for a lynch

like a 5-5 tie = no lynch but if the votes are 4-3-2-1 the 4s have it

hell na


----------



## Marco (Sep 21, 2016)

wat said:


> oh yes that's fine
> 
> i just thought you were advocating ties = no lynches while plurality still being allowed for a lynch
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've no issue with that, and I don't see how that is very relevant to the jester game, either. 

The problem was RNG lynches, period. 

But, yes, I like majority lynches in small games.


----------



## Nello (Sep 21, 2016)

wat said:


> 150x200
> 
> i think the GIF cant be more than 500kb
> 
> might be wrong


500 kb eh 

I'll find you something prettier if you want


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2016)

Cromer said:


> Hello, long time no see.


What have you been up to? o.o


speaking of laix gif


----------



## Nello (Sep 21, 2016)

@Alwaysmind @Senjou Do you like any of these?


----------



## Nello (Sep 21, 2016)

I can crop them btw


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2016)

wow nello going for the throat


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 21, 2016)

ill wear the gambler's fallacy one for now

u guys can play with me and come up with new avatars as often as u please

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2016)

I still feel the blow 
but at least now I know
it wasnt love 
it was a perfect illusion

mistaken for love


----------



## Nello (Sep 21, 2016)

wat said:


> ill wear the gambler's fallacy one for now
> 
> u guys can play with me and come up with new avatars as often as u please


Respect dude


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2016)

fuck this shit is stuck in my head, 

IT WASNT LOVE


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2016)

I identify as a senpai

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Tiger (Sep 21, 2016)

Cromer said:


> Hello, long time no see.



I have nothing to say to you, Spawn!


----------



## Didi (Sep 21, 2016)

Gambler's fallacy, fucking perfect

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Legend (Sep 21, 2016)

Who else remembers Vasto's? Xdark noob name?


----------



## Nello (Sep 21, 2016)

I want everyone to appreciate that wat is taking it like a man. Lots of balls on that guy.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 21, 2016)

RemChu said:


> I identify as a senpai



I want to winner tag this a hundred more times. 

I identify as mayonnaise. And my pronouns are "hey" and that sound you make when you see someone in your building you don't really know, but have seen around and a head nod isn't enough, but real words aren't required.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 21, 2016)

GENDER WARS: REVENGE OF THE CIS


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 21, 2016)

100% agreed btw


----------



## Tiger (Sep 21, 2016)

Inb4 this is seen as insensitive because someone didn't get the point of the video.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 21, 2016)

if they dont theyre dumb tbh


----------



## Stelios (Sep 21, 2016)

I demand my diekibadie emoticon becomes a perma forum emoticon


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2016)

Stelios said:


> I demand my diekibadie emoticon becomes a perma forum emoticon


that's a mouthful of a sentence lol


----------



## Didi (Sep 21, 2016)

Stelios said:


> I demand my diekibadie emoticon becomes a perma forum emoticon




stay mad


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 21, 2016)

@Nello

My vote is on #2


----------



## Stelios (Sep 21, 2016)

Didi said:


> stay mad







RemChu said:


> that's a mouthful of a sentence lol



I typed it


----------



## Didi (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Stelios (Sep 21, 2016)

Didi said:


>



Ur emoticon is Down
Down like a clown
Charlie Brown


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 21, 2016)

eddy-chan what would xia-sama like as tribute in order for her to lend me ur playing services for my game


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 21, 2016)

I thought y'all were fed up with the drag queen gifs smh...


----------



## Marco (Sep 21, 2016)

Nope. Only fed up with you spamming them for no reason instead of playing.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Tiger (Sep 21, 2016)

wat said:


> eddy-chan what would xia-sama like as tribute in order for her to lend me ur playing services for my game



I gotta focus on getting a job. Might be a little while before I sign up for a game.


----------



## Marco (Sep 21, 2016)

Nope. True story, bro. And you know it is so because you specifically intended it to be.


----------



## Marco (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Catamount (Sep 22, 2016)

RemChu said:


> I identify as a senpai


> making a youtube video about sexual and asexual preferences with serious faces 

can i plz identify as idgf


----------



## Stelios (Sep 22, 2016)

Is this a class assignment Remchu?


----------



## Magic (Sep 22, 2016)

Going to see her in concert w/ another fan/fwiend november 

woop woop


----------



## Cromer (Sep 22, 2016)

Hey RemChu.

What have I been up to? Oh, not much, just your regular small hole in the stomach, nearly getting expelled on false accusations, the usual.



Law said:


> I have nothing to say to you, Spawn!



A thousand apologies, sahib! I really should have let you know before I fucked up your game, but alas, I didn't.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 22, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Going to see her in concert w/ another fan/fwiend november
> 
> woop woop



I saw her at a festival this summer. She's so fucking amazing. 

I've been listening to her music non-stop since. 

The concert will probably be amazing as well. This video doesn't completely show it, but she's an amazing performer.  She fucking has moves mate. 

I fucking love her.


----------



## Nello (Sep 22, 2016)

@wat Me and AM are merciful gods, so use these when you want to switch it up


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 22, 2016)

Bottom is the winner


----------



## Araragi (Sep 22, 2016)

2nd one is ugly. I'll look back at laix gifs and get a proper one later.


----------



## Nello (Sep 22, 2016)

Do we really want to give him a pretty one though


----------



## Araragi (Sep 22, 2016)

>implying laix does or has anything that isn't pretty


----------



## Nello (Sep 22, 2016)

Senjou said:


> >implying laix does or has anything that isn't pretty


>implying this is a Laix gif


Just has to be the same style, right?


----------



## Araragi (Sep 22, 2016)

No
He said he'd only wear a laix avy didn't he 

Although whatever I guess, it's fine since he's our toy for now. Offer as you much avys as like and I'll decide afterwards. Dis gun b gud.


----------



## Nello (Sep 22, 2016)

wat is a cool dude, he won't mind


----------



## Araragi (Sep 22, 2016)

The gamblers fallacy one is lit tho tbf


----------



## Nello (Sep 22, 2016)

Yeah he deserves a pretty, legit Laix gif after that one


----------



## Catamount (Sep 22, 2016)

I almost feel bad for wat.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 22, 2016)

Almost.


----------



## Aries (Sep 22, 2016)

Its come to my attiention this community is rotting from the inside out... Inactives at large, trolls doing what they want, fluffers fluffing and townies not doing anything about it because they want the host to do their work for them. I'm a simple man I see day phase begins and I click vote lynch on a player regardless of the outcome. Now if only mafia games were much more simplier. If only there was a way to shit out the bad to make room for the good. No more complex roles. No more write ups... No more host rules.... For one game you were allowed to do anything you want...

For the good of this community I say we save mafia with a good old fashion Mafia Purge. To get it out of our system... I shall show you guys this dream scenario of downing your heart out... With a game/edit... We already casted someone to help the cause. Sin Raven and his tranny tumblr gifs


(Actual photo of Sin and his tranny gifs from the set of The Purge of Mafia Section)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 22, 2016)

I choose hit you ok.


----------



## Aries (Sep 22, 2016)

Violence is never the answer. Unless this violence leads to a public lynching then its a ok

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 22, 2016)

Its not often ole cr makes a edit where you appear. Chaos is still waiting to appear after the incredible rager. In fact if the mafia section has achievements or trophies or what ever wacky things you earn . it would go something like this. 



70 MP(Mafia Points)-Appear in a CR edit...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 22, 2016)

F it I'm going to make a Mafia Section Achievement list... 

Tomorrow probably... Once you reach a certain limit I shall give you a price...maybe 

200 MP(Mafia Points)-XXX-Dark-NationXXX(Join Vasto's Spite List)

Feel free to add more to the list or not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 22, 2016)

Aries said:


> Violence is never the answer. Unless this violence leads to a public lynching then its a ok


Violence is sex.
Sex is always the answer.
Unless it is public during the lynch.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 22, 2016)

So I'm planning to create a FFI - VI game what do you think?


----------



## Stelios (Sep 22, 2016)

I like Aries's enthusiasm.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 22, 2016)

Tranny is an offense, CR, and a slur used to for transsexuals or transgenders: men who identify as woman and men who transitioned into women. 

The gals in my gifs are Drag Queens, men who dress up as women and (in most cases) still prefer to be and identify as men.

No problem for the education.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 22, 2016)

I like cheap thrills


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 22, 2016)

Ai said:


> So I'm planning to create a FFI - VI game what do you think?



Thoughts?



Stelios said:


> I like cheap thrills



Speaking of cheap thrills what happened to Laix?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 22, 2016)

@Cromer I forgive

@Ai Final Fantasy games generally receive well. However, a lot of the people here prefer 7+, sadly.

My brother and I hosted an FF game last Summer. From II to XII, including Tactics.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 22, 2016)

Law said:


> @Cromer I forgive
> 
> @Ai Final Fantasy games generally receive well. However, a lot of the people here prefer 7+, sadly.
> 
> My brother and I hosted an FF game last Summer. From II to XII, including Tactics.



I see.. The only games I have experience with after 6 are 13, 14, and 15 currently. I think there's enough material for a 15 game, but would it be in bad taste since most haven't seen Kingsglaive/Brotherhood/played the demos?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 22, 2016)

I haven't played 15 or seen those either. I don't think many have. 

But if the style is unique, I don't think it matters what title(s) you go with.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 22, 2016)

Can check it out  if you're curious.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 22, 2016)

I've got it!

What better Final Fantasy to create a game based off than a MMO Final Fantasy? I could use XI here, but I feel XIV will be more fitting.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 22, 2016)

Nello said:


> @wat Me and AM are merciful gods, so use these when you want to switch it up





Senjou said:


> 2nd one is ugly. I'll look back at laix gifs and get a proper one later.





Nello said:


> Do we really want to give him a pretty one though





Senjou said:


> >implying laix does or has anything that isn't pretty





Senjou said:


> No
> He said he'd only wear a laix avy didn't he
> 
> Although whatever I guess, it's fine since he's our toy for now. Offer as you much avys as like and I'll decide afterwards. Dis gun b gud.





Nello said:


> wat is a cool dude, he won't mind





Catamount said:


> I almost feel bad for wat.





Catamount said:


> Almost.



i fear nothing for wad is with me


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 22, 2016)

Anyone who wants to give me tips for making my first game please do. 

IK have no idea where to start.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 22, 2016)

Ai said:


> I've got it!
> 
> What better Final Fantasy to create a game based off than a MMO Final Fantasy? I could use XI here, but I feel XIV will be more fitting.





Ai said:


> Anyone who wants to give me tips for making my first game please do.
> 
> IK have no idea where to start.



Keep it simple, man. Don't try to do too much, and don't make it too big.

FFXIV would be cool as a game. How would you do it? Player characters? 

Maybe a 20 player game...14 monsters (town), 1 boss monster (SK), 5 player characters  (mafia)? You could PM me if you want. I think it would be fun to be a Yarzon, lol.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 22, 2016)

Ai said:


> Anyone who wants to give me tips for making my first game please do.
> 
> IK have no idea where to start.


Start it.
Finish it.
Recipe for success.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 22, 2016)

That's goldmine advice right there


----------



## Marco (Sep 22, 2016)

The best thing you can do that players will appreciate is being consistent with phase timings and keeping player list and action list updated.

Threadmarks have made action lists very easy to maintain, too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 22, 2016)

There are so many cool heart touching local songs in every language. It's a pity one can't understand all of them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Savage (Sep 22, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Start it.
> Finish it.
> Recipe for success.


You should write a book


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 22, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Start it.
> Finish it.
> Recipe for success.


I always lose focus at step 1. :/

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 22, 2016)

Law said:


> Keep it simple, man. Don't try to do too much, and don't make it too big.
> 
> FFXIV would be cool as a game. How would you do it? Player characters?
> 
> Maybe a 20 player game...14 monsters (town), 1 boss monster (SK), 5 player characters  (mafia)? You could PM me if you want. I think it would be fun to be a Yarzon, lol.



I was thinking primal mafia vs town and giving turn the jobs from xiv as roles


----------



## Aries (Sep 22, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Tranny is an offense, CR, and a slur used to for transsexuals or transgenders: men who identify as woman and men who transitioned into women.
> 
> The gals in my gifs are Drag Queens, men who dress up as women and (in most cases) still prefer to be and identify as men.
> 
> No problem for the education.





*Drags N chikdicks*-30 MP (Have Sin Raven explain to you what are drag queens )


----------



## Aries (Sep 22, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Violence is sex.
> Sex is always the answer.
> Unless it is public during the lynch.





*Kinky Reply*-25 MP( Use sex as a metaphor in one of your replies)


----------



## Tiger (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 22, 2016)

Thinking of what abilities to give the roles is tough. Especially when you take a Nyquil in the middle of the day..


----------



## Melodie (Sep 22, 2016)

Law said:


> @Cromer I forgive
> 
> @Ai Final Fantasy games generally receive well. However, a lot of the people here prefer 7+, sadly.
> 
> My brother and I hosted an FF game last Summer. From II to XII, including Tactics.



Being revived numerous times then getting fucked by Persecuted's apathy was the most painful town experience.


----------



## Marco (Sep 22, 2016)

Being swallowed by eidolon just when I'd narrowed down all 4 of them to 5 guys was annoying.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 22, 2016)

I support this Achievement thingy

EVen if I know it will only last as long as CR's attention spam (24 hours).

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 22, 2016)

Law you still got those FF roles? I'd like some inspiration from them.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 22, 2016)

Ai said:


> Law you still got those FF roles? I'd like some inspiration from them.



PM me, I'll send them to you.


----------



## Aries (Sep 22, 2016)

Stelios said:


> I like Aries's enthusiasm.



Just when you think you got the answer I change the question! I believe that's my special key to peoples hearts. Rather you love me or hate me one thing is for sure. I believe in entertaining people. I believe its fun... Its something I live and breath.... Its genuine and real so you can feel dat enthusiasm... and its infectious


----------



## Aries (Sep 22, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I support this Achievement thingy
> 
> EVen if I know it will only last as long as CR's attention spam (24 hours).



I might make a wacky thread over it so I don't forget. Then just let everyone fill in the blanks and do the work for me


----------



## Aries (Sep 22, 2016)

Ladies and Gentlemen... I present you guys with the new and improved Achievement image... This has inspired me to do the impossible...Bring back rewards... Mods won't bring it back so ole CR will have to do it himself... The Mafia Host NF needs not the one it deserves


----------



## Tiger (Sep 22, 2016)

This won't end well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 22, 2016)

Have faith


----------



## Magic (Sep 22, 2016)

Heh, CR you joined the site on my b day


----------



## Tiger (Sep 22, 2016)

I don't have faith in rewards or prizes. 

I'm not in the 'Achievements' generation.


----------



## Aries (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm in the final stretch of my online mafio career. Favorites will be my final game I likely ever host. Even so I believe I can give out one final run for the mafia community before the curtain closes on me. I have a idea on how I plan on "rewarding" this community but won't say it now because don't want to spend time writing it down when have a cross over game still to make, B: don't want to hear the discouragement posts yet C: waiting for the right moment and right time to say it. Gonna NX this till then


----------



## Aries (Sep 22, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Heh, CR you joined the site on my b day



It must have been fate rem. You and I were destined to be intertwined together. Player and Host. You've been one of my go to guys since I've been a host. The Samuel Jackson to my Tarantino


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 22, 2016)

What Rem but I thought you were of November 4th like Savage and I.  We were the holy trinity m8.

CR joined om Nov 5th.


----------



## Magic (Sep 22, 2016)

Joined:
Nov 4, 2010


----------



## Magic (Sep 22, 2016)

u see it as 5th o.o?


----------



## Marco (Sep 22, 2016)

5th for me, too.


----------



## Magic (Sep 22, 2016)

Aries said:


> It must have been fate rem. You and I were destined to be intertwined together. Player and Host. You've been one of my go to guys since I've been a host. The Samuel Jackson to my Tarantino


LOL true.

Also u resonate with that chaos/trickster archetype, I do too


----------



## Magic (Sep 22, 2016)

Weird, maybe its a timezone thing


----------



## Magic (Sep 22, 2016)

found this show called naked news 
"TV Series 1999–. Female anchors strip fully naked as they present the news."
....


----------



## Tiger (Sep 22, 2016)

Scorpios

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aries (Sep 22, 2016)

I can confirm that I did join on Nov 4. 2010


----------



## Magic (Sep 22, 2016)

Any of u playing on the scrubs mafia game on wwe?

I want to lol


----------



## Aries (Sep 23, 2016)

RemChu said:


> LOL true.
> 
> Also u resonate with that chaos/trickster archetype, I do too



We are kindred spirits. We are the type of guys who don't take things to serious. We know how to laugh and because of that not afraid to laugh at ourselves. When we get serious then you better watch out. Like the tropes say "beware the nice ones". Trickster archetype is the perfect comparison honestly. Tricksters have no malice towards anyone they face off, though they make you the butt of jokes theirs always a lesson to be learned from them. 

I'm not sure if you can relate to me on this or have done this but I have a sweet tooth which means I always have candy with me. I have this thing where I offer candy to everyone or I bring games to class and get total strangers to play with me. It gets to the point where I've become a bad influence to the group of friends I have lol. Which brings me to the next topic which is dealing with "serious" people. Its a interesting dynamic being carefree and a joker then talking to someone who takes what you say at face value and just a downer. Ever been in that situation where you talk to someone who is your total opposite?


----------



## Aries (Sep 23, 2016)

I would join that game on wwe forums been need to finish roles for the wwe game. Want to do a Live(ish) Commentary on that game for this community. It would be a good way to introduce the wf mafia community to nf one. Those who don't want to join the game but still support the cross over appeal of the game can still support the game or their guys by being updated to what's going on. When a player is offed or lynched ill like to use the thread to get them to reflect on the game. What they felt did right or wrong etc. My excuse to get them over here


----------



## Magic (Sep 23, 2016)

I love sweets too. 

but, uh I'm kind of multi faceted and can be serious have serious discussion/counsel others. Always willing to lend a hand to one in need.


----------



## Magic (Sep 23, 2016)

People tell me irl I'm "a good boi, sweet" -usually older woman -"chill"- peers "high class, give an air of nobility" - lol pablo


----------



## Magic (Sep 23, 2016)

and "flippant" "crazy" "Scum" - you guys


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 23, 2016)

Rem you got hydra'd lol


----------



## Aries (Sep 23, 2016)

Sweets make you sweet -confirmed

I believe your much more laidback then I am. You can have a good discussion with people while ill likely turn the discussion into multiple jokes or puns to "lighten the mood" but are you serious because the duty calls for it (something interests you that demands it to be handled with proper respect) or forced to be serious? 

I see your a hit with the ladies if getting "your sweet" . older women know what's up. Do you hit on them? And just noticed called you laidback before saw you put chill by peers. You know who you are and how you affect others. That's quite a talent. Most people either know one or the another. I assume Pablo is my long lost cousin


----------



## Marco (Sep 23, 2016)

We're 25 posts from post #2000. Let's get the thread title and poll options going.


----------



## Aries (Sep 23, 2016)

I know who "I am" but not sure how people view me or how I affect them. I have a kids mindset/mentality in that I'm in this never ending imagination land world where my only limit is my creativity. If I can think it I can build it. Outside the internet world can talk to someone for weeks or months maybe years  and chances are they will likely not know anything about me and be where they started when they met me. I like to observe people, I can feel their precense and when feel its just right make my moves.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 23, 2016)

A lot of sugar here on this page.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 23, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> Rem you got hydra'd lol


fucking stupid lol, -_- i post the same day i get "replaced" 

lol d1 not even finished


----------



## Magic (Sep 23, 2016)

but uhhh in case anyone from that forum snooping.

I'm happy to play 



Aries said:


> I know who "I am" but not sure how people view me or how I affect them. I have a kids mindset/mentality in that I'm in this never ending imagination land world where my only limit is my creativity. If I can think it I can build it. Outside the internet world *can talk to someone for weeks or months maybe years  and chances are they will likely not know anything about me and be where they started when they met me.* I like to observe people, I can feel their precense and when feel its just right make my moves.


quote from a tv sitcom
"That is a way for you to maintain control in the relationship. You are keeping them from knowing who you are. " - some psycho shrink in dexter. 

friend has been watching it, so whenever i stop by its usually on....


----------



## Tiger (Sep 23, 2016)

Your Dragon Name:

-last two letters of your first name
-middle two letters of your last name
-first two letters of your mom's name
-last letter of your dad's name

*Myindeh*


----------



## Catamount (Sep 23, 2016)

I want to have a dragon, even a nameless one


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 23, 2016)

Law said:


> Your Dragon Name:
> 
> -last two letters of your first name
> -middle two letters of your last name
> ...



wait

>last 2 letters of ur first name

>My

>Eddy

UR NAMES NOT REALLY EDDY?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 23, 2016)

Ioldthm


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 23, 2016)

i dont think this works

or it only works on white people names

IM OUT

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 23, 2016)

Sup, loldthm.


----------



## Magic (Sep 23, 2016)

*Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 3, Guests: 0)*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 23, 2016)

English: Enangs

Korean: Ilangon

This is wack


----------



## Tiger (Sep 23, 2016)

wat said:


> wait
> 
> >last 2 letters of ur first name
> 
> ...



I've been pretty consistent in my explanation that Eddy is a character I made up for novels I've been writing for over a decade.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 23, 2016)

Ioldthm and Ilangon.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 23, 2016)

Sammy


----------



## Tiger (Sep 23, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## Savage (Sep 23, 2016)

Law said:


> Your Dragon Name:
> 
> -last two letters of your first name
> -middle two letters of your last name
> ...


Nydldiy


----------



## Catamount (Sep 23, 2016)

That RobbStark1 dude has been creeping the whole forum, keep seeing him all around the chatterbox, but he posts nothing.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 23, 2016)

Law said:


> Nope.



Jeremy


----------



## Magic (Sep 23, 2016)

Law said:


> Your Dragon Name:
> 
> -last two letters of your first name
> -middle two letters of your last name
> ...


*Ttmagud*


----------



## Tiger (Sep 23, 2016)

I've seen so many Dragon names that work great. These names are broken.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 23, 2016)

I can't read mine  It has trtdr in it.


----------



## Marco (Sep 23, 2016)

Law said:


> Your Dragon Name:
> 
> -last two letters of your first name
> -middle two letters of your last name
> ...



I don't have a last name, so...

Co Mah

lol


----------



## Tiger (Sep 23, 2016)

No last name...like Madonna?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 23, 2016)

You from Tamil, Marco?


----------



## Marco (Sep 23, 2016)

My parents didn't give me a last name. My family does have a last name, but not my birth records, school, college, etc. For some which require last name, I use my dad's name.


----------



## Marco (Sep 23, 2016)

wat said:


> You from Tamil, Marco?


Nope. My mother is from North East India, near Myanmar, and my father is from North West India.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 23, 2016)

O ok. Yeah I looked it up and it's apparently much more common everywhere and not just there which is more like the rule, I suppose.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm learning so many things.

Like a last name being given.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 23, 2016)

tfw my ocd tendencies are driving me nuts with one spot to fill for my game even if it's a week plus out


----------



## Marco (Sep 23, 2016)

My family does have a last name. It just hasn't seen much use since the last 2-3 generations.

My dad's family also has a history of getting it on with our British overlords, so that might have had something to do with it, too. His mother was also British.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 23, 2016)

@Marco can one choose a second name for himself and not being given? I mean exactly the one he wants without any word from family not becoming an enemy with them?


----------



## Nello (Sep 23, 2016)

You guys are doing it wrong.

Take your Father's first name and add a son or dottir at the end. This is your last name


----------



## Marco (Sep 23, 2016)

Technically, anyone can choose any name (first + last) they want if they follow the correct legal procedure.

And, like I said, everyone in my dad's family has different last names or no last names since my grandfather's time at least. Only my grandfather's step-brother used the family name, so some of my uncle/aunt and cousins through him use the family name.


----------



## Marco (Sep 23, 2016)

Nello said:


> You guys are doing it wrong.
> Take your Father's first name and add a son or dottir at the end. This is your last name


This is kind of what my family does. Not -son or -dottir though. There's various suffix I've seen floating around like -esh and -os.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 23, 2016)

why is world so complicated


----------



## Marco (Sep 23, 2016)

Because the server owners love their lore.


----------



## Nello (Sep 23, 2016)

It's kinda cool how many different naming conventions there are for last names. I'm pretty sure a certain Leonardo comes from a certain place called Vinci.


----------



## Marco (Sep 23, 2016)

In Italy, Da xxxxxx always meant "From xxxx" according to Assassins Creed. eg: Ezio Auditore Da Firenze.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 23, 2016)

wat said:


> tfw my ocd tendencies are driving me nuts with one spot to fill for my game even if it's a week plus out


----------



## Didi (Sep 23, 2016)

Law said:


> Your Dragon Name:
> 
> -last two letters of your first name
> -middle two letters of your last name
> ...




Ckaivit


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 23, 2016)

Yeah that shit doesn't work Jeremy fuk u


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 23, 2016)

Havent I heard you were from philippines or something like that, Marco?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 23, 2016)

Nope. My mother's from near Myanmar, but that's pretty much it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 23, 2016)

Princess Ivy and Jalphames are from the Phillipines but they haven't played Mafia in a minute


----------



## Chaos (Sep 23, 2016)

Law said:


> Your Dragon Name:
> 
> -last two letters of your first name
> -middle two letters of your last name
> ...



Elkemas


----------



## Stelios (Sep 23, 2016)

She came to me one morning one lonely Sunday morning


----------



## Melodie (Sep 23, 2016)

Someone should make another turbo game tbh.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 23, 2016)

Law said:


> Your Dragon Name:
> 
> -last two letters of your first name
> -middle two letters of your last name
> ...


Ndlldahn

How do u even pronounce this


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 23, 2016)

Uslldihn

Used different variants for my name and my mother's name here and this works much better. 

But I used a name I hate so


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 23, 2016)

Uslldian would be my most official dragon name, but also with the names I hate the most.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 23, 2016)

Ghost in the shell with Scarlet Johansson trailers out


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 23, 2016)

Omfg I know y'all don't give shitty but last episode of RuPaul's Drag Race All Stars 2 has been giving me so much LIFE I need to vent holy shit that shit was GOLDEN


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 23, 2016)

I need a breathing machine since I've been death dropping myself to DEATH


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 23, 2016)

RemChu said:


> fucking stupid lol, -_- i post the same day i get "replaced"
> 
> lol d1 not even finished


Yea I saw that. They really want activity. I was trying to figure out a way to change it so I can get more then 10 posts a page


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 23, 2016)

Law said:


> Your Dragon Name:
> 
> -last two letters of your first name
> -middle two letters of your last name
> ...



Enenjas
Or Ennkjas

Depending on what the 2 middle letters are in a 9 letter last name.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 23, 2016)

I only have 3 letters in my last name so I just used one letter


----------



## Stelios (Sep 23, 2016)

Stoner music


----------



## Cromer (Sep 23, 2016)

So my dragon name is Harbayd? uhh...


----------



## Cromer (Sep 23, 2016)

I suppose I could write it as Ha'arayd, instead. Or Haa'rayd, sounds more Quenya.


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 23, 2016)

Law said:


> Your Dragon Name:
> 
> -last two letters of your first name
> -middle two letters of your last name
> ...


Ewalkay


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 23, 2016)

I know y'all won't know half of what's going on here but tell me this ain't reality television gold because IT IS.

Still not over it


----------



## Marco (Sep 23, 2016)

Sins Dragon name is basically dildo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 23, 2016)

Marco said:


> Sins Dragon name is basically dildo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Savage (Sep 23, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Enenjas
> Or Ennkjas
> 
> Depending on what the 2 middle letters are in a 9 letter last name.


Yea I couldn't decide. I just used the first two "dl", but also could have been "le"


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm bored. 

Someone start a game.


----------



## Aries (Sep 23, 2016)

I can make a quick turbo game . Mario Kart Turbo Mafia. Emphasizing the "speed"...


----------



## Catamount (Sep 23, 2016)

Someone start a fight


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 23, 2016)

Cat you suck

Fight me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm positive unless my game is marred by inactivity it'll be really lit.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 23, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> Cat you suck
> 
> Fight me


B-but... You promised to never tell anyone... You liar!
/runs away crying


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 23, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> Cat you suck
> 
> Fight me



You made Cat run away crying.

Imma take a minute to contemplate that.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 23, 2016)

jeroen about to show crugyr these hands

> Jeroen


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 23, 2016)

wat said:


> I'm positive unless my game is marred by inactivity it'll be really lit.



I shall smite the inactive.

And tag them to hell.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 23, 2016)

wat said:


> jeroen about to show crugyr these hands
> 
> > Jeroen



Why would I show him your hands, Manlio ?

> Manlio



Imma show him my hands.
They will be the last thing he'll ever see.
Such a glorious way to lose one's eyes.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 23, 2016)

Have fun, np.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 23, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Have fun, np.



I'm not even surprised by this.

I fully expect that you have the popcorn already ready.


----------



## Aries (Sep 23, 2016)

The coolest person I ever met in RL was a girl I tried convincing to taste my candy , as I tried to tell her it was filled with nutrients/Vitamins... she said I like Vitamin D if you know what I'm saying


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 23, 2016)

Aries said:


> The coolest person I ever met in RL was a girl I tried convincing to taste my candy , as I tried to tell her it was filled with nutrients/Vitamins... she said I like Vitamin D if you know what I'm saying



That's a Cubey level joke.
He approves.


----------



## Aries (Sep 23, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That's a Cubey level joke.
> He approves.



Cubey would be proud of me. Funny thing that actually did happen like 2 months ago. You see jero while your a man made out of waffles at school I'm a man made out of candy... They call me the Candyman... But back to the story that batman emote was my legit reaction. I would be shocked but she told me dead baby jokes so yeah. Coolest person around


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 23, 2016)

Aries said:


> Cubey would be proud of me. Funny thing that actually did happen like 2 months ago. You see jero while your a man made out of waffles at school I'm a man made out of candy... They call me the Candyman... But back to the story that batman emote was my legit reaction. I would be shocked but she told me dead baby jokes so yeah. Coolest person around



I can see you driving a van giving out free candy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 23, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I can see you driving a van giving out free candy.



Your the only one that sees good in my endeavors for a better world. Everyone else either thinks I'm a weirdo for giving out free candy or think ima be going to jail when I tell them if they want to help me give out candy to kids in front of their parents ...

This needs a mafia game... Food Mafia...

Can add in stuff like Fruits, Vegetables, And Finally Junk Food


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 23, 2016)

Aries said:


> Your the only one that sees good in my endeavors for a better world. Everyone else either thinks I'm a weirdo for giving out free candy or think ima be going to jail when I tell them if they want to help me give out candy to kids in front of their parents ...



I believe in the CR that believes in free candy for all!

Dattebayo!


----------



## Stelios (Sep 23, 2016)

Biertje dag 

Wat een mooi nacht 


Ik ben bijna  dronken kutjes


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 23, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Biertjes dag
> 
> Wat een mooie nacht
> 
> ...



Geef mij maar baco. 

Het is inderdaad een mooie nacht. 

Niet dronken genoeg blijkbaar.


----------



## Magic (Sep 23, 2016)

That ghost in the shell trailer looked unexciting and terrible. =[


----------



## Aries (Sep 23, 2016)

You are *Apple*. Once a carefree fruit that lived life to its fullest hanging from a tree. until you witnessed your kin sliced and diced by the dreaded "machines"... Now you seek justice or is it revenge?

(*Red Apple*) the sweet and innocent aspect of a apple. This aspect of Apple still believes in a better world. Can protect a player every night

(*Green Apple*) The Sour Side of Apple. He doesn't trust anybody and nobody trusts him because of how rude it is. But once you get past that sour taste in your mouth you see the good in it. Can Roleblock a player every night

(*Rotton Apple*) The Dark aspect of a apple... In its attempts for justice it will do anything for justice... Even killing ...


----------



## Nello (Sep 23, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Biertje dag
> 
> Wat een mooi nacht
> 
> ...





Mr. Waffles said:


> Geef mij maar baco.
> 
> Het is inderdaad een mooie nacht.
> 
> Niet dronken genoeg blijkbaar.




*nods*


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 23, 2016)

Rotten apple, best apple.

Kill them all!


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 23, 2016)

Nello said:


> *nods*



Whatcha nodding at ?


----------



## Nello (Sep 23, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Whatcha nodding at ?


iik been nederlander, ja ja


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 23, 2016)

Nello said:


> iik been nederlander, ja ja



Jij bent heel geen Nederlander, nepperd!


----------



## Nello (Sep 23, 2016)

iik been van de kaap, ja? flemish waffel, ja


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 23, 2016)

Nello said:


> iik been van de kaap, ja? flemish waffel, ja


----------



## Nello (Sep 23, 2016)

Afrikaans been Hollander, ja ja!


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 23, 2016)

Nello said:


> Afrikaans been Hollander, ja ja!



Ik zou je geen Nederlander noemen....
Meer een neefje van.


----------



## Nello (Sep 23, 2016)

Let's switch back to English so these foreigners can understand us


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 23, 2016)

Nello said:


> Let's switch back to English so these foreigners can understand us



Buitenlanders kunnen de pot op!



But if we switch back to English your spelling will no longer look silly.


----------



## Nello (Sep 23, 2016)

OK lemme have a shot at this



> Biertjes dag


Birthday


> Wat een mooie nacht



What a long night


> Ik ben bijna dronken kutjes


I am drunk


> Geef mij maar baco.


Give me more taco


> Het is inderdaad een mooie nacht.


It is indeed a long night


> Niet dronken genoeg blijkbaar.


Njet, cyka bljat votka stalingrad


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 23, 2016)

Nello said:


> OK lemme have a shot at this
> 
> Beer day
> 
> ...



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Nello (Sep 23, 2016)

Close enough 


In hindsight blijkbar sounds like see-able or something


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 23, 2016)

Waffles don't have hands though


----------



## Tiger (Sep 23, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Rotten apple, best apple.
> 
> Kill them all!



Subtle spellchecking, old man.


----------



## Magic (Sep 23, 2016)

Nello said:


> Let's switch back to English so these foreigners can understand us


gud fart


----------



## Savage (Sep 23, 2016)

Didn't @Big Mom do a food/veggies game? 

That's hiruzen new name right?


----------



## Savage (Sep 23, 2016)

Kdoen djdnsox jeej gaur


----------



## Stelios (Sep 23, 2016)

Nello said:


> iik been van de kaap, ja? flemish waffel, ja





Nello said:


> Afrikaans been Hollander, ja ja!





Nello said:


> OK lemme have a shot at this
> 
> 
> Birthday
> ...


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 23, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Biertje dag
> 
> Wat een mooi nacht
> 
> ...


Ik ben ook dronken. Feestje bij oude vrienden. Fantastisch.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 23, 2016)

If you guys don't stop I'm gonna start talking in Portuguese in this thread.

@iwandesu , where are you?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 23, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Ik ben ook dronken. Feestje bij oude vrienden. Fantastisch.


Prima.  I can't see straight atm


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 23, 2016)

@Senjou

give me a new laix gif avatar

pls........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Marco (Sep 23, 2016)

This one is nice, wado.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 23, 2016)

haHAA

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Nello (Sep 23, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Ik ben ook dronken. Feestje bij oude vrienden. Fantastisch.


I am drunk... party something something friend fantastic


wat said:


> @Senjou
> 
> give me a new laix gif avatar
> 
> pls........


You never appreciate anything I do for you. You're the worst husbando


----------



## Araragi (Sep 23, 2016)

wat said:


> @Senjou
> 
> give me a new laix gif avatar
> 
> pls........

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 23, 2016)

HELLA USING REGINA GEORGE TY ALADDIN U GOD


----------



## Magic (Sep 23, 2016)

i would do things to her face


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 24, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> If you guys don't stop I'm gonna start talking in Portuguese in this thread.
> 
> @iwandesu , where are you?


Ca estou


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 24, 2016)

Nello said:


> Close enough
> 
> 
> In hindsight blijkbar sounds like see-able or something



Does it ? 



Crugyr said:


> Waffles don't have hands though



I have 2 hands, Crugyr.
2.
Big.
Hands.

I'd start running if I were you. 



Law said:


> Subtle spellchecking, old man.



I read my post again, read yours and still have no clue what you mean. >.>



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> If you guys don't stop I'm gonna start talking in Portuguese in this thread.
> 
> @iwandesu , where are you?



DDL hating on the Dutch.





Nello said:


> I am drunk... party something something friend fantastic



"Party at old friends"


----------



## Catamount (Sep 24, 2016)

Nello said:


> Njet, cyka bljat votka stalingrad


can this be wat's usertitle
please


----------



## Catamount (Sep 24, 2016)

JUST SO YOU KNOW I HAVE SAVED THAT LINK 
lazy ass.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 24, 2016)

Catamount said:


> can this be wat's usertitle
> please



done

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 24, 2016)

Catamount said:


> JUST SO YOU KNOW I HAVE SAVED THAT LINK
> lazy ass.



Cat saving my voice....

What is this madness.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 24, 2016)

wat said:


> done


You are so beautiful and so submissive <3


----------



## Stelios (Sep 24, 2016)

Toddler football early in the morning.
My spirit is crushed


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 24, 2016)

Catamount said:


> You are so beautiful and so submissive <3



_"I don't conquer, I submit."_​
-Casanova​


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 24, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Ca estou



E aí, como vai aí no rio? Calor?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 24, 2016)

Zijn we gestopt met Nederlands praten of kan ik gewoon doorgaan?

Heb een dikke kater overigens. Kan de pret niet stoppen, want ik heb vanavond weer een feestje! Studentenleven is prima toch?


----------



## Marco (Sep 24, 2016)

Ik houd van grote billen en ik kan niet liegen

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 24, 2016)

Waarom je nog steeds student


----------



## Didi (Sep 24, 2016)

Marco said:


> Ik houd van grote billen en ik kan niet liegen




Al jullie andere broeders kunnen 't niet ontkennen


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 24, 2016)

<reads game>

I FUCKING TOLD YOU LG WAS SCUM

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 24, 2016)

Grapje. Ik ben niet dronken, ik heb gewoon nog steeds een kater.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 24, 2016)

Hahaha. Dat bedoelde ik natuurlijk andersom.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 24, 2016)

Marco said:


> Waarom je nog steeds student


Hoezo nog steeds? Dit is pas mijn zesde jaar!


----------



## Stelios (Sep 24, 2016)

Lekker weer vandaag!

woohoo!


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Marco (Sep 24, 2016)

Didi said:


> Al jullie andere broeders kunnen 't niet ontkennen


Weet niet de rest. 



SinRaven said:


> Hoezo nog steeds? Dit is pas mijn zesde jaar!



Drie is genoeg.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 24, 2016)

I've just noticed Alwaysmind has the best record someone ever had in my games.

Out of 5 games, he won all 5. Only game he didn't win was Clue Mafia, because he didn't play (and it only had 6 players so he probably missed sign-ups).

He was scum in the only game of the five where scum won, and was town in the 4 town wins.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 24, 2016)

Holy shit 

Is AM secretly the best player on NF? Does anyone have a clue what his overall record is?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 24, 2016)

He's also the main responsible for the first town win in a Favorites game (the fifth one of the series).

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 24, 2016)

Superman has a near-perfect score too. 4 wins out of 4. Except he ragequit in the middle of the 4th game so it doesn't really count as a win (even though his faction won).

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 24, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Does it ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it means apparantly then it's almost the same thing!

You know what they say about guys with big hands 

*Spoiler*: __ 



They say "damn you have big hands!"
This is a family friendly forum


----------



## Nello (Sep 24, 2016)

Has AM ever lost?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 24, 2016)

Not a game that *I* have hosted.

But he has placed an infinity of games here, so yeah, he probably a lost a lot of them.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 24, 2016)

Another fun statistic is not from this site: town has never won a game in Mafia Syndicate where I was playing.

Out of 6 games I played, I won 1 as scum, and lost 5 as town.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 24, 2016)

Nello said:


> If it means apparantly then it's almost the same thing!
> 
> You know what they say about guys with big hands
> 
> ...



> family friendly


----------



## Nello (Sep 24, 2016)

Pretty sure i'm about to lose the Yandere game


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 24, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Does it ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I have 2 large hands.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 24, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> Well I have 2 large hands.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 24, 2016)

Marco said:


> Drie is genoeg.


Drie? Maar mijn studie is vier jaar lang...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 24, 2016)

Alwaysmind is like the shounen protagonist of mafia. He isn't that good a scumhunter or a scum player, but he tries so hard that he ends being better than all the low effort players, and some of the high effort ones.

In one of the games I played he managed to pull a town win after 24 hours of arguing to revert his own lynch. I think it was the Star Wars game by Marco.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 24, 2016)

@Sin, Nog twee. 

@josuke, Pretty sure you're thinking of me as MJ. I have not lost a FP game as far as I remember.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 24, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Drie? Maar mijn studie is vier jaar lang...



> studie is 4 jaar lang
> is in zijn zesde jaar


----------



## Marco (Sep 24, 2016)

@DDL, to be fair, it was because town was retarded. Even AM didn't really save himself iirc. Someone finally noticed the generic role reveal clearing AM. I think it was dega.


----------



## Marco (Sep 24, 2016)

But yeah, how do you guys not know of #AlwaysWins


----------



## Marco (Sep 24, 2016)

His golden years are past, sadly. Nowadays he only reads the last page.


----------



## Nello (Sep 24, 2016)

Maybe he just saves his effort for when it's needed.


----------



## Nello (Sep 24, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > studie is 4 jaar lang
> > is in zijn zesde jaar


study is 4 years long
> is in his last year

too ez


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 24, 2016)

Nello said:


> study is 4 years long
> > is in his last year
> 
> too ez



Change "last" to "sixth" and you'd be correct.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 24, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > studie is 4 jaar lang
> > is in zijn zesde jaar


En ik ben nog zeker anderhalf jaar bezig. Studievertraging lijkt mijn beste vriend...


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 24, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> En ik ben nog zeker anderhalf jaar bezig. Studievertraging lijkt mijn beste vriend...



Er zijn dingen waar je de tijd voor behoort te nemen.
Denk niet dat je studie er een van is, Sin.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 24, 2016)

Marco said:


> @josuke, Pretty sure you're thinking of me as MJ. I have not lost a FP game as far as I remember.




nah not the MJ one. It was a game that FP held that had a bunch of his older roles mashed up together I think? I don't remember specifically but I remember the role was allowed to choose its own wincon.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 24, 2016)

what the hell? im not sure why that whole post is hyperlinking another member


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 24, 2016)

Senjou said:


> nah not the MJ one. It was a game that FP held that had a bunch of his older roles mashed up together I think? I don't remember specifically but I remember the role was allowed to choose its own wincon.



The orange strikes again.


----------



## Marco (Sep 24, 2016)

Yep, that was the all stars one, where I was MJ and you were the SK who would get a new role each day, and I got you lynched.

Or you're thinking of someone else's game.

Because I've played all FP games and if someone other than me had won, I would remember.


----------



## Nello (Sep 24, 2016)

Town is really imbalanced on NF


----------



## Araragi (Sep 24, 2016)

Marco said:


> Yep, that was the all stars one, where I was MJ and you were the SK who would get a new rule each day, and I got you lynched.
> 
> Or you're thinking of someone else's game.
> 
> Because I've played all FP games and if someone other than me had won, I would remember.


 
maybe it wasn't a FP role then? But again, the main thing I remembered about the role was that it could choose its own wincon.


And ye I almost had that game 
and that role wasn't SK. I think it was just indie-flavored cuz I could change roles every night. Mello triggered me in that game iirc


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 24, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


----------



## Marco (Sep 24, 2016)

You were 100% SK. I didn't know that until you were lynched though. 

I don't know what game you thinking about but if AM could choose his wincon, I very much doubt he solo'd it.


----------



## Marco (Sep 24, 2016)

Nothing will beat AM's last minute game steal in Favorites V.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 24, 2016)

Oh stats. I have no idea how many wins or loses I have


----------



## Marco (Sep 24, 2016)

Don't worry. Soon you will.


----------



## Chaos (Sep 24, 2016)

I have a 0% winrate in DDL games. Granted, I only played two and in one I was literally a phase away from winning, but lul.


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 24, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> E aí, como vai aí no rio? Calor?


Bom, até que esta quente mas nada absurdo 
A faculdade esta bem puxada,tho
Nunca pensei que fosse possivel ficar tao sem tempo com tanta consistencia


----------



## Chaos (Sep 24, 2016)

zucht


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 24, 2016)

Aqui tá meio frio ainda. To morando em São José dos Campos agora.

Eu tenho tempo mas ao msm tempo não tenho.

Eu não to mais estudando então o que eu faço entre as 5 da tarde e as 8 da manhã é problema meu. Não tenho nada pra estudar/trabalhar nesse horário.

Só que onde eu trabalho o dono da empresa fica a uns 5 metros de mim e eu já levei dura por mexer no celular, então não posso ficar jogando mafia o dia inteiro igual eu fazia na facul.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 24, 2016)

Tengo la camisa negra 

Yo no soy capitan, soy marinero


----------



## Catamount (Sep 24, 2016)

Absolutely not sexy tbh.
Make vocaroo guys.
Esp Spanish ones.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 24, 2016)

I've caused AM to lose quite a few games, most recently Pokemon, 7 minutes in Heaven, etc.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 24, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Absolutely not sexy tbh.
> Make vocaroo guys.
> Esp Spanish ones.


Lead by example.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 24, 2016)

wait no i recruited him to win the game in Pokemon rofl


----------



## Stelios (Sep 24, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Absolutely not sexy tbh.
> Make vocaroo guys.
> Esp Spanish ones.



words all the time
zero actions


----------



## Catamount (Sep 24, 2016)

That's the plan.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 24, 2016)

there u go


----------



## Savage (Sep 24, 2016)

Why aren't you guys talking English!?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 24, 2016)

I... I don't Spanish guys.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 24, 2016)

Bliss appreciation


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 24, 2016)

wat said:


> there u go



Only thing I understood from that was your name lol.
And I think you said hombre, but that could just be me



Savage said:


> Why aren't you guys talking English!?


----------



## Stelios (Sep 24, 2016)

wat said:


> there u go


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 24, 2016)

I got that he is 22.

I think.

Also something about parties.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Savage (Sep 24, 2016)

I dont have the proper plug in to view that on mobile. What is it?


----------



## Stelios (Sep 24, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Only thing I understood from that was your name lol.
> And I think you said hombre, but that could just be me


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 24, 2016)

Sorry we don't serve beer at NF.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 24, 2016)

Babylios wins


----------



## Stelios (Sep 24, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Sorry we don't serve beer at NF.



you underage newbies


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 24, 2016)

I spent more time trying to figure out what your kid is saying than what you said lol.


----------



## Nello (Sep 24, 2016)

Narcos has prepared me for this moment

Hijo de puta marricon


----------



## Stelios (Sep 24, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I spent more time trying to figure out what your kid is saying than what you said lol.



good luck with that 

It takes bilingual kids a bit more than the rest to talk clear.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 24, 2016)

Stelios said:


> good luck with that
> 
> It takes bilingual kids a bit more than the rest to talk clear.



Not surprising with 2 languages. 
Smh teach him only 1 language damnit.

(that language being English of course)


----------



## Didi (Sep 24, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Er zijn dingen waar je de tijd voor behoort te nemen.
> Denk niet dat je studie er een van is, Sin.




Niet haten op studievertraging
Je moet ook tijd nemen voor persoonlijke ontwikkeling


----------



## Araragi (Sep 24, 2016)

the last part after he say's his name is that he's 29 years old and there's a party in his pants.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 24, 2016)

Feeling alienated from this convo.

Bye forever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Araragi (Sep 24, 2016)

he also said he's gay. Or rather, he implies it with his very being and vocal intensity.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 24, 2016)

I just used a gauss distribution to balance a role.

Kill me

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 24, 2016)

Law said:


> Feeling alienated from this convo.
> 
> Bye forever.



start speaking french  tabarnak


----------



## Didi (Sep 24, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I just used a gauss distribution to balance a role.
> 
> Kill me




>calling it gauss distribution when everyone knows *gaussian distribution as normal distribution or bell curve




also, how lol

I could understand if you tried to apply stuff like Nash equilibriums

but normal distribution? What, some sorta chance based role and tried to make sure that most of the outcomes fall within a reasonable range?


----------



## Araragi (Sep 24, 2016)

yandere game done. waifu game soon

@~Mystic Serenade~


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 24, 2016)

Didi said:


> >calling it gauss distribution when everyone knows *gaussian distribution as normal distribution or bell curve
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'll see.

If you sign up.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 24, 2016)

Also gauss distribution sounds cooler and it's a pretty known name afaik.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 24, 2016)

we are now in a mafia game drought


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 24, 2016)

wat said:


> we are now in a mafia game drought



Geez, if only that Sins vs Virtues game would start soon.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 24, 2016)

It's well known (Gaussian that is, calling it just Gauss is the same as saying Newton Laws instead of Newtonian), but I think in >90% of usage people just call it normal distribution cuz that's just easier and even more well known


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 24, 2016)

i would if i could but some people need a little extra time 

I'll send out confirmation PMs tomorrow and find out the earliest I can start I suppose


----------



## Didi (Sep 24, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You'll see.
> 
> If you sign up.




but I don't wanna
kinda burned out again atm

the long string of scumrolls killed me



Senjou said:


> yandere game done. waifu game soon
> 
> @~Mystic Serenade~




waifu game tho
Quite up for that


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 24, 2016)

Didi said:


> It's well known (Gaussian that is, calling it just Gauss is the same as saying Newton Laws instead of Newtonian), but I think in >90% of usage people just call it normal distribution cuz that's just easier and even more well known



I'm not a native English speaker. Also I heard it as Gauss/Gaussian plenty of times when I was in college so... yeah.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 24, 2016)

wat said:


> we are now in a mafia game drought




I m pretty sure I m signed for sins n virtues game. When it's starting ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 24, 2016)

not until next weekend at least, probably the monday after 

i need to see what my schedule with work is gonna be


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 24, 2016)

Didi said:


> but I don't wanna
> kinda burned out again atm
> 
> the long string of scumrolls killed me



It only starts in 28 days tho. Plenty of tine for you to recover.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 24, 2016)

mayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyybe


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 24, 2016)

unless someone hosts a vanilla or a turbo game when im around thats probably how long itll be before i play again too


----------



## Araragi (Sep 24, 2016)

i want to play a game before I host another one


----------



## Didi (Sep 24, 2016)

I can host a turbo game tomorrow tbh


----------



## Araragi (Sep 24, 2016)

that's a good idea

also
i put up the waifu mafia game sign ups so I can get an idea of who wants to play/at least start working on some roles


----------



## Savage (Sep 24, 2016)

Leave Rin out of it!


----------



## Araragi (Sep 24, 2016)

Savage said:


> Leave Rin out of it!


You can submit p much any girl tho, doesn't necessarily have to be your waifu. although obv you'd want to submit a girl you like.


----------



## Nello (Sep 24, 2016)

Who is Rin?


----------



## Araragi (Sep 24, 2016)

Rin tohsaka from fate.

tfw nello is asking so he'll be the one to submit Rin instead of savage

CUCKED


----------



## Nello (Sep 24, 2016)

Was it that obvious

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 24, 2016)

So I'vebeen gone for a long time.

Who is who now?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 24, 2016)

Ai said:


> So I'vebeen gone for a long time.
> 
> Who is who now?



Cubey = God
Hiruzen = Big Mom
Phoenix King = Gibbs
Alladin/Josuke = Senjou
Persecuted = Hack Snyder

Not aware of any other changes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Old 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 24, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Cubey = God
> Hiruzen = Big Mom
> Phoenix King = Gibbs
> Alladin/Josuke = Senjou
> ...


Fuck Hiruzen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 24, 2016)

Also my boy Alladin staying with those good avatars.

I need the source of that one @Senjou


----------



## Nello (Sep 24, 2016)

Erio


----------



## Savage (Sep 24, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Phoenix King = Gibbs


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 24, 2016)

Nello said:


> Erio



Why that face?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Nello (Sep 24, 2016)

Nevermind


----------



## Nello (Sep 24, 2016)

You're stupid


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 24, 2016)

Nello said:


> Nevermind


----------



## Nello (Sep 24, 2016)

How dare you!!!


----------



## Savage (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Nello (Sep 24, 2016)

At least Aladdin knows who I am


----------



## Araragi (Sep 24, 2016)

Ai said:


> Also my boy Alladin staying with those good avatars.
> 
> I need the source of that one @Senjou




i don't got the stock cuz i made this a while ago but the person is Elizabeth bathory from fate grand order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Araragi (Sep 24, 2016)

Nello said:


> At least Aladdin knows who I am


i mean
i was around for your namechange so obv I would


----------



## Magic (Sep 24, 2016)

Nello said:


> Was it that obvious


Lmfao


----------



## Magic (Sep 24, 2016)

Senjou said:


> he also said he's gay. Or rather, he implies it with his very being and vocal intensity.


hahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Catamount (Sep 25, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Cubey = God
> Hiruzen = Big Mom
> Phoenix King = Gibbs
> Alladin/Josuke = Senjou
> ...


also Sarun is now Sarun and sasuke-kun with japanese characters is who?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 25, 2016)

Nello said:


> At least Aladdin knows who I am


Oh shut it! I remember you from Wibbly Wobbly Timey Wimey Convo Game


----------



## Aries (Sep 25, 2016)

October 6th the wwe cross over game will finally begin


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 25, 2016)

Senjou said:


> i mean
> i was around for your namechange so obv I would



Whos he?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Araragi (Sep 25, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Whos he?


He's not a mafia oldfag if that's what you're wondering.

He was chibinello. So, not much of a name change. He just evolved from a chibi to a normal sized human.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 25, 2016)

Senjou said:


> He's not a mafia oldfag if that's what you're wondering.
> 
> He was chibinello. So, not much of a name change. He just evolved from a chibi to a normal sized human.



Never heard about.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 25, 2016)

Yes... normal sized


----------



## Stelios (Sep 25, 2016)

imgur.com/gallery/nkLfj

This comic

Is a good read


----------



## Aries (Sep 25, 2016)

Where's vasto? Haven't seen him in ages


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 25, 2016)

Aries said:


> Where's vasto? Haven't seen him in ages



Did we actually break him? Like, made him rage so much he ragequit?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 25, 2016)

Aries said:


> Where's vasto? Haven't seen him in ages



He hasn't been on NF in over 2 weeks.


----------



## Aries (Sep 25, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Did we actually break him? Like, made him rage so much he ragequit?



Vastos Rage is eternal, he would never leave. If I were to take a guess a secret group of mafia members gathered together and decided vasto had become a huge threat to this community and sent him out in space I mean a different section... I expect him to return... Stronger... Faster.... Angerier then ever... Looking to spite the community...

World War Vasto... Calling it now


----------



## Aries (Sep 25, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> He hasn't been on NF in over 2 weeks.



I hope he's ok but if he no shows on me when I need him... I will unleash a fury so powerful it will destroy every sign up thread in this section


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 25, 2016)

Aries said:


> I hope he's ok



That makes 2 of us.



> but if he no shows on me when I need him... I will unleash a fury so powerful it will destroy every sign up thread in this section



> fury
> CR

Come on now....


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 25, 2016)

Aries said:


> I hope he's ok but if he no shows on me when I need him... I will unleash a fury so powerful it will destroy every sign up thread in this section



You are not vasto.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Araragi (Sep 25, 2016)

CR stop being vasto before your hurt yourself smh


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 25, 2016)

Senjou said:


> CR stop being vasto before your hurt yourself smh



True. Only Vasto has immunity to the damage caused by his own skills. You need to grind for years before you can handle the intensity of Vasto's rage yourself.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 25, 2016)

Who said the fury I would unleash was rage related?


----------



## Araragi (Sep 25, 2016)

lewd


----------



## Aries (Sep 25, 2016)

Weeeeeeeeeellllll well itttttssss the Big Vastooos!!! Yeah its that Big Meme vasto here tonight dawg.

Yeah? Its the Big Vasto! Come on and give him a vig role so he can kill all night dawg. Weeeeelllllllll get ready for some rage. Cause you never know. You won't see him spiting but I promise you'll know... When Its the Big Vasto


----------



## Nello (Sep 25, 2016)

Aries said:


> Who said the fury I would unleash was rage related?


There are kids here, you pervert


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 25, 2016)

Nello said:


> There are kids here, you pervert



Name one.


----------



## Savage (Sep 25, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Name one.


Nello


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 25, 2016)

Savage said:


> Nello



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Aries (Sep 25, 2016)

Nello said:


> There are kids here, you pervert



Ah ski ski ski motherf×cker? Ah ski ski ski god damn?


----------



## Nello (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm practically 22 you bastards


----------



## Catamount (Sep 25, 2016)

I SAW THAT AND I AM NEVER FORGETTING THAT


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 25, 2016)

Catamount said:


> I SAW THAT AND I AM NEVER FORGETTING THAT



#NeverForget


----------



## Catamount (Sep 25, 2016)

YES


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 25, 2016)

Catamount said:


> YES



Silly Cat.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 25, 2016)

24/30 confirmed in only 12 hours of sending the PM 

but due to some peoples' schedules im still waiting til next monday to start

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 25, 2016)

wat said:


> 24/30 confirmed in only 12 hours of sending the PM
> 
> but due to some peoples' schedules im still waiting til next monday to start



> 24
I'm guessing 2 people confirmed through other means then. 

Has Mio confirmed yet ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 25, 2016)

yup


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 25, 2016)

wat said:


> yup



I knew it,
That sneaky bastard.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 25, 2016)

Mio <3


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 25, 2016)

wat said:


> 24/30 confirmed in only 12 hours of sending the PM
> 
> but due to some peoples' schedules im still waiting til next monday to start



This works for me, I was gonna inactifag so hard cause ffxiv has a new patch this week


----------



## Araragi (Sep 25, 2016)

ye starting next monday is better for me too


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 25, 2016)

im probably going to send an additional PM to the non-confirmeds in 12 hours because 24 hours will have passed since my confirmation PM 

if u dont check NF at least once every 24 hours then i am really reluctant to let you play in my game cuz what will that mean for ur posting, ur actions, etc.

will look to replace them 24 hours after that if i hear no word

then ill send the roles out and post the finalized role list to 'study' on friday so people can ask me questions over the weekend


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Jeroen (Sep 25, 2016)

> like a goddamn pancake

How dare you!
Not going with waffles.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 25, 2016)

i like pancakes better tho 

so do u i remember u cant fool me


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 25, 2016)

wat said:


> i like pancakes better tho
> 
> so do u i remember u cant fool me



Pancakes are better.
Hence you shouldn't use them to describe the faith of inactifags.
Waffles are best for that.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 25, 2016)

Can't listen to vocaroo on mobile


----------



## Araragi (Sep 25, 2016)

habla en espanol. no comprendo ingles.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 25, 2016)

Senjou said:


> habla en espanol. no comprendo ingles.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 25, 2016)

breh im not a native spanish speaker so I couldn't understand half of that

i got "you think that you're funny but blah blah blah" sounded hella rude tho.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 25, 2016)

Pretty sure there was no pancake mention in there.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 25, 2016)

Senjou said:


> breh im not a native spanish speaker so I couldn't understand half of that
> 
> i got "you think that you're funny but blah blah blah" sounded hella rude tho.



cabron mira is "look you bastard" (although cabron literally translates to 'cuck' but its not used that way especially in cuban spanish its basically an all encompassing term for 'fucker')

you think you're funny (you got that right)

then its

"but lets see if you'll be laughing when i put my dick in your ass ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)"

so yea it was hella rude

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Araragi (Sep 25, 2016)

ok ese


----------



## Shinobu (Sep 25, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> @Shinobu
> 
> 
> @Nighty


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 25, 2016)

Shinobu said:


>



what kind of necromancy


----------



## Shinobu (Sep 25, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> what kind of necromancy




Y-you summoned me, I just didn't see it earlier 'cause I was ded 

I'm surprised u know me tho


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 25, 2016)

Shinobu said:


> Y-you summoned me, I just didn't see it earlier 'cause I was ded
> 
> I'm surprised u know me tho



I only know you're a friend of wad's and could possibly be available to play one of his games tbh


----------



## Shinobu (Sep 25, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> I only know you're a friend of wad's and could possibly be available to play one of his games tbh




[expectation intensifies]


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 25, 2016)

Shinobu said:


> [expectation intensifies]



No pressure, just have fun


----------



## Shinobu (Sep 25, 2016)

I have always fun


----------



## Araragi (Sep 25, 2016)

shino join my waifu mafia game while you're at it


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 25, 2016)

Shinobu said:


> I have always fun



Looking forward to playing with you then


----------



## Shinobu (Sep 25, 2016)

Senjou said:


> shino join my waifu mafia game while you're at it




See the thing is

it's probably already going to be hard to prevent sama from eating my brain like a pancake

not because I want to

but because fuck work


----------



## Aries (Sep 25, 2016)

Since my give candy plan is likely to send me to jail or restraining order I've decided to do the next best thing. Give flowers away at school. What can possibly go wrong?


----------



## Nello (Sep 25, 2016)

Plata

*Spoiler*: __ 



o plomo


----------



## Nello (Sep 25, 2016)

I love swearing in Spanish, it sounds amazing.

Talk dirty to me, wat


----------



## Aries (Sep 25, 2016)

just throwing this out there...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sarun (Sep 25, 2016)

^^ Kinda feel 90's Power Rangers gotta be one of the cheesiest and campiest shows out there. Or is it pretty much almost every 90's shows?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 25, 2016)

Aries said:


> Where's vasto? Haven't seen him in ages





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Did we actually break him? Like, made him rage so much he ragequit?



During the pokemon go game he said he needed a break for a few weeks at least.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 25, 2016)

Nello said:


> I love swearing in Spanish, it sounds amazing.
> 
> Talk dirty to me, wat



this has to end


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 25, 2016)

Law said:


> During the pokemon go game he said he needed a break for a few weeks at least.



im glad to hear it was planned then otherwise a sudden inexplicable absence such as his leaves one with less than pleasant theories


----------



## Araragi (Sep 25, 2016)

Shinobu said:


> See the thing is
> 
> it's probably already going to be hard to prevent sama from eating my brain like a pancake
> 
> ...



ok 


Aries said:


> just throwing this out there...


ded


----------



## Magic (Sep 25, 2016)

Aries said:


> Since my give candy plan is likely to send me to jail or restraining order I've decided to do the next best thing. Give flowers away at school. What can possibly go wrong?





this candy is better


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 26, 2016)

Senjou said:


> He's not a mafia oldfag if that's what you're wondering.
> 
> He was chibinello. So, not much of a name change. He just evolved from a chibi to a normal sized human.


Am I a mafia old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Araragi (Sep 26, 2016)

idk tbh. Exact mafia oldfag standards are kinda arbitrary.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2016)

Mafia old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) by modern standards will be anyone who played Mafia before the creation of a Mafia section 

In my days Mafia oldfag was someone who played prior to the Mafia FC


----------



## Araragi (Sep 26, 2016)

tfw speaking of the mafia FC, iirc I was one of the peeps who got the  combo started but none of us expected the resulting autism it created that led to the FC's death

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Araragi (Sep 26, 2016)

we need to apologize to platinum senpai one of these days

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Magic (Sep 26, 2016)

Senjou said:


> we need to apologize to platinum senpai one of these days


He is still on nf, I think he just thinks mafia is stupid.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Aries (Sep 26, 2016)

Sarun said:


> ^^ Kinda feel 90's Power Rangers gotta be one of the cheesiest and campiest shows out there. Or is it pretty much almost every 90's shows?



The 90s are pretty cheesy looking back... I mean sure it was much more dark and gritty compared to how camp it was in the 80s but ill take camp over the over the top testosterone/steroid looking anti heroes that plagued that era. Power Rangers would have been much more dark if parents didn't complain about lord zed when he came out . 

Chibason still owes us that 80s game. Or a 80s vs 90s game 



Law said:


> During the pokemon go game he said he needed a break for a few weeks at least.


I see, hopefully he's back by next week and not pull a nois and make a once a full moon appearance. He's one of the guys who stuck around after everyone left. Guy doesn't get enough cred


Senjou said:


> ok
> 
> ded



Red Ranger-Savage
Blue Ranger-DDL
Yellow Ranger-Nighty
Pink Ranger-Melodie
Black Ranger-Hero

The 5 rangers destined to always lynch sinraven



RemChu said:


> this candy is better


Funny story I actually did eat that candy back before I got in NF. Crazy shit went down. Ill tell the story likely tomorrow . first time I got high as shit


Senjou said:


> we need to apologize to platinum senpai one of these days



Platinum is a traitor. His hope was a lie as I warned you all back in the day. He left us to pursue Hollywood"


----------



## Magic (Sep 26, 2016)

You know what we do to traitors right?

Hang them.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 26, 2016)

I loved the blue ranger when I was a kid.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 26, 2016)

Power rangers... How they would end up...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2016)

to no surprise im waiting for hero and WPK to confirm if i don't hear for them in the next 48 hours ima have to replace them


----------



## Catamount (Sep 26, 2016)

I may be back earlier the next week tbh 
Idiots seem on fire recently


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2016)

I'll still be waiting until next Monday either way so enjoy ur break from Mafia my goons


----------



## Catamount (Sep 26, 2016)

Btw power rangers suck


----------



## Catamount (Sep 26, 2016)

Life sucks


----------



## Catamount (Sep 26, 2016)

For real but no satisfaction


----------



## Catamount (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2016)

same

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 26, 2016)

me_irl

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 26, 2016)

Suka bliiat' vodka Leningrad
I'm telling you
Srsly


----------



## Didi (Sep 26, 2016)

Cheeki breeki

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 26, 2016)

First 100 years are hard then you get used to it


----------



## Catamount (Sep 26, 2016)

no
fuck it


----------



## Araragi (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2016)

well on the plus side kat...trivium will never bother you here

this be a sanctuary


----------



## Catamount (Sep 26, 2016)

lacking the chance to gtfo is sad tho


----------



## Catamount (Sep 26, 2016)

like you know when you feel annoyed you just gtfo someone and it's ok


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2016)

yeh


----------



## Araragi (Sep 26, 2016)

same


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2016)

gtfo aladdin

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 26, 2016)

i luv u gaiz


----------



## Didi (Sep 26, 2016)

I don't hate you as much as some people


----------



## Catamount (Sep 26, 2016)

yeah you were the first trainer ever who was afraid of his own pokemon
so incredibly cute


----------



## Marco (Sep 26, 2016)

<----------------- Mafia pokemon trainer before it became cool.

That said, Pokemon games always have the craziest end-games. I remember the game where Firestormer was a cultist and he culted the other cultist.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2016)

Honestly didn't expect to have that much fun in the Pokemon game

maybe it's cuz there's something so satisfying about being outed smug scum who knows he's gonna win

was still close tho


----------



## Catamount (Sep 26, 2016)

i don't want to talk about it


----------



## Catamount (Sep 26, 2016)

btw @Psychic foloowing your advice I've watched new Ghostbusters. tbh I expected more sharp feministic jokes, but on the contrary I had a strong vibe of a usual american comedy of recent days, very close to Bridesmaids - very slightly cause of the actresses. the most enjoyable moment was that superdance during the titles  anyway it was fun and cute, I just thought they'd insert more jokes around the main chars being women.


----------



## Marco (Sep 26, 2016)

Pokemon games always have all trainers revealed at the end leading to a bang finale.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2016)

Just you wait, my game will be game of the season.


----------



## Marco (Sep 26, 2016)

How are we counting the seasons?


----------



## Catamount (Sep 26, 2016)

I DON'T WANT TO TALK ABOUT THAT VIOLATION JUST STOP


----------



## Catamount (Sep 26, 2016)

Lets make a Purge game tho.


----------



## Marco (Sep 26, 2016)

Cat, you didn't have fun?


----------



## Catamount (Sep 26, 2016)

And I was wondering would any of you pple sign up if I maid music tastes battle mafia 

except Marco
he signs up furr everything

was also thinking of using it as a chance to cllab with music and art sections


----------



## Marco (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm a mafia whore. It is known. Except I don't even get paid.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 26, 2016)

Marco said:


> I'm a mafia whore. It is known. Except I don't even get paid.


That's an honest whore kind.
Whoring for the sake of spreading the disease.
I respect it.


----------



## Marco (Sep 26, 2016)

So basically a slut.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 26, 2016)

No.
Slut is taken. Whore decides for themselves.
A real man cannot be a slut.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2016)

Marco said:


> How are we counting the seasons?



From the fall equinox to the winter solstice. 

In the Northern Hemisphere.


----------



## Marco (Sep 26, 2016)

Is it winter already?

@Cata, seems legit.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2016)

Nope it's fall aka best time of year


----------



## Araragi (Sep 26, 2016)

Marco didn't sign up for my game tho


----------



## Marco (Sep 26, 2016)

I didn't notice the thread. Sign me up.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Catamount (Sep 26, 2016)

Mod who does not know all the threads in his section is no mod


----------



## Marco (Sep 26, 2016)

Everybody knows I'm just a trophy mod.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 26, 2016)

Like unevolved Pokemon?
Sad.


----------



## Savage (Sep 26, 2016)

Spring is best season tbh


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 26, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Like unevolved Pokemon?
> Sad.



Upset you didn't become Vileplume?


----------



## Marco (Sep 26, 2016)

He did become one, though.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 26, 2016)

Didn't even notice 

@Savage
Spring sucks, Autumn the best.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 26, 2016)

25 sept , 25 c in NL

How the fuck is that a fall smh


----------



## Savage (Sep 26, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Didn't even notice
> 
> @Savage
> Spring sucks, Autumn the best.


Repent for your sins!


----------



## Stelios (Sep 26, 2016)

look into yourself internet addicts:


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2016)

tfw we have one lazy mod that doesnt read threads and one lazy mod that doesnt play games smh smh

#mr. waffleserator when


----------



## Tiger (Sep 26, 2016)

Sounds like the two mods cover the bases, then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 26, 2016)

#who'shere


----------



## Stelios (Sep 26, 2016)

Sometimes I wonder if @Kitsune 's tits are as big as her username

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 26, 2016)

good one


----------



## Marco (Sep 26, 2016)

I would say it's quite inappropriate to discuss the size of other members' boobs and dicks unless it's solicited. 

Also, it's funnier if the joke assumes opposite gender and/or opposite intent - "Sometimes I wonder if Kitsune's dick is as big as her username," "Sometimes I wonder if Kitsune's username is her compensating for her micro penis." 

It's also less inappropriate then.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2016)

Marco said:


> I would say it's quite inappropriate to discuss the size of other members' boobs and dicks unless it's solicited.
> 
> Also, it's funnier if the joke assumes opposite gender and/or opposite intent - "Sometimes I wonder if Kitsune's dick is as big as her username," "Sometimes I wonder if Kitsune's username is her compensating for her micro penis."
> 
> It's also less inappropriate then.



Jeez guys, it must be that time of the month; Marco's vagina is bleeding.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 26, 2016)

Savage said:


> Repent for your sins!



Never!


----------



## Marco (Sep 26, 2016)

wat said:


> Jeez guys, it must be that time of the month; *Marco's vagina is bleeding.*


See? You get it.

And that emote makes it look like you're drinking my period blood.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 26, 2016)

Sexual harassment jokes are only OK if they're actually funny, tho.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 26, 2016)

wat said:


> tfw we have one lazy mod that doesnt read threads and one lazy mod that doesnt play games smh smh
> 
> #mr. waffleserator when


When pigs fly.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 26, 2016)

My god, everyone is so horrible here.


----------



## Marco (Sep 26, 2016)

Law said:


> Sexual harassment jokes are only OK if they're actually funny, tho.


Any inappropriate joke is automatically not OK if it's not funny.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 26, 2016)

Law said:


> Sexual harassment jokes are only OK if they're actually funny, tho.





Marco said:


> Any inappropriate joke is automatically not OK if it's not funny.




Maybe her tits are small and the big username is to compensate after all 

Invert the same joke on a guy and substitute the words tits with dick. Same joke. different gender. 
Don't go sexists on me now , I thought you were 100% PC. Plus I had her name there to actually initiate a chat with her why do you reply for her you chicks with dicks?


----------



## Kitsune (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Marco (Sep 26, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Maybe her tits are small and the big username is to compensate after all



Yep, that's funnier.



> Invert the same joke on a guy and substitute the words tits with dick. Same joke. different gender.
> Don't go sexists on me now , I thought you were 100% PC. Plus I had her name there to actually initiate a chat with her why do you reply for her you chicks with dicks?



I think you missed the point I was making.

Not sure what sexism you're seeing either.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 26, 2016)

Kitsune in da thread. Silence all now, daddy is talking


@Kitsune

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 26, 2016)

More like granddaddy.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 26, 2016)

Marco said:


> More like granddaddy.



EU's not India, hombre. We don't get married at 10.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 26, 2016)

> Kitsune just left


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2016)

bro


----------



## Marco (Sep 26, 2016)

Stelios said:


> EU's not India, hombre. We don't get married at 10.


It's all right. You don't need to be married to be a granddaddy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hero (Sep 26, 2016)

Spring is only a week long. Autumn the besto


----------



## Savage (Sep 26, 2016)

You sound dumb


----------



## Tiger (Sep 26, 2016)

Ah, siblings.

You guys ever respond with 'yo mama!' in arguments?


----------



## Nello (Sep 26, 2016)

Yo mama once adopted a dumpster baby with downs. I don't know what happened to it but I guess she really likes your name because it's got the same name as you.

Yo mama so beautiful, God gave her you to even the scales.



There's a yo mama joke for every occasion, even for siblings


----------



## Aries (Sep 26, 2016)

I don't think I could be a comedian, I might get sued by some senior citizen. One bad joke and they get a stroke.


----------



## Magic (Sep 26, 2016)

*sips pumpkin latte* 

this is autumn


----------



## Chaos (Sep 26, 2016)

Fall for GOAT season.

Summer's too hot, winter too cold, in spring all the retards are loosed to proclaim how amazing it is.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 26, 2016)

Nah, summer is the besto.

WInter is too cold, fall is too cold and spring is not warm enough.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 26, 2016)

> arguing about what season is best

All the seasons are best.
People complaining "it's too cold", "it's too warm", "it's this, it's that" smh.
Pssssh.

I approve of all weather.
Except at work, cause fuck work.


----------



## Melodie (Sep 26, 2016)

>having any season other than summer

Top kek.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 26, 2016)

Just had a cool idea.

What if I hosted a Phoenix Wright game where every day, players voted for someone to go to trial, and then we would have a trial with one prosecutor, one defense attorney and one judge. The catch? The judge is someone who is not a player in the game. So the prosecutor and the defense would have to convince someone who has no idea what's going on whether to kill the player or not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Old 1


----------



## Melodie (Sep 26, 2016)

The troll potential in that is immense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2016)

ya sure if u want to condemn literally everyone 

also

>Marco as a defense attorney 

Oh god I'm already tilted.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Sep 26, 2016)

I was born in the fall. I love the changing of the leaves colors to yellows, browns, oranges, and reds. The nakedness of the trees as the leaves fall. I enjoy the cold crisp new england morning air, the sight of dew on the grass. The squirells rushing to and fro as they pack for the upcoming winter. The occasional early light snow. The chikadee, doves, cardinals and blue jays chirping outside in the trees.

But now I have forsaken all of that, I'm in this new place.


----------



## Savage (Sep 26, 2016)

Law said:


> Ah, siblings.
> 
> You guys ever respond with 'yo mama!' in arguments?


No, but the running gag is that hero was found in a dumpster 

Y no luv for spring!?


----------



## Nello (Sep 26, 2016)

Every season is weeaboo season


----------



## Didi (Sep 26, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Just had a cool idea.
> 
> What if I hosted a Phoenix Wright game where every day, players voted for someone to go to trial, and then we would have a trial with one prosecutor, one defense attorney and one judge. The catch? The judge is someone who is not a player in the game. So the prosecutor and the defense would have to convince someone who has no idea what's going on whether to kill the player or not.




yesssss
I just played the first case of the new game


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm currently at 3-5.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 26, 2016)

Also I just ordered the fourth game for the measly price of ~50 dollars, which believe me or not is very good deal where I live.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Old 1


----------



## Araragi (Sep 26, 2016)

literally what is wrong with you mello


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 26, 2016)

There's nothing wrong with her except the reality that is her life


----------



## Magic (Sep 26, 2016)

@Melodie
Are you brown? Come to my town.


----------



## Nello (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm as brown as they come, ese. Why don't you invite me over to your casa instead. I will be the cojones in your taco


----------



## Nello (Sep 26, 2016)

@wat Somos bandidos, muchaco. Si o no


----------



## Araragi (Sep 26, 2016)

cayate nello


----------



## Araragi (Sep 26, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> There's nothing wrong with her except the reality that is her life


rip mello


----------



## Nello (Sep 26, 2016)

Senjou said:


> cayate nello


Por favor

*Spoiler*: __ 



lamer mis cojones


----------



## Araragi (Sep 26, 2016)

gross


----------



## Magic (Sep 26, 2016)

C'mon I love brown sugar. 


Nello said:


> I'm as brown as they come, ese. Why don't you invite me over to your casa instead. I will be the cojones in your taco



No. 

LOL.


----------



## Nello (Sep 26, 2016)

I don't know why I even offer you ungrateful bastards


----------



## Magic (Sep 26, 2016)

What does Cayate mean?


----------



## Magic (Sep 26, 2016)

I'll drink with you, watch a movie. yata yata.

Not gonna do gay stuff


----------



## Araragi (Sep 26, 2016)

it's spelled callate but I was being facetious in my own way and spelled it incorrectly

callate means to shut up.


----------



## Nello (Sep 26, 2016)

It's just filth. Stay away from him, Rem

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Araragi (Sep 26, 2016)

Nello said:


> @wat Somos bandidos, muchaco. Si o no


@wat 

SI O NO?


----------



## Magic (Sep 26, 2016)

Id yata yata Senjou.


----------



## Magic (Sep 26, 2016)

Oh shit did they remove rep altogether ? I can't rep


----------



## Nello (Sep 26, 2016)

Senjou said:


> @wat
> 
> SI O NO?


Claro que si. Si o que


----------



## Araragi (Sep 26, 2016)

idek what's going on anymore


----------



## Nello (Sep 26, 2016)

Si o no and si o que are rhetorical questions AFAIK


----------



## Nello (Sep 26, 2016)

@wat back me up here or people are gonna think i'm not brown and sexy


----------



## Araragi (Sep 26, 2016)

oh I was talking about remchu's yata yata not the spanglish


----------



## Magic (Sep 26, 2016)

Senjou said:


> idek what's going on anymore


It's just .... yata yata. 

No gay stuff.


----------



## Magic (Sep 26, 2016)

Never mind I see the reputation thing now. Guess it was a glitch.


----------



## Magic (Sep 26, 2016)

Very refreshing playing with new people.


----------



## Marco (Sep 27, 2016)

Wow, I just figured out that when people were recommending watching HxH anime, they didn't mean the 1999 one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Araragi (Sep 27, 2016)

Marco said:


> Wow, I just figured out that when people were recommending watching HxH anime, they didn't mean the 1999 one.




the 2011 one is amazing fam, get on it


----------



## Tiger (Sep 27, 2016)

Jeff Probst defines millennials as those born between 1984 and 1997  and gen X as those born between 1962 and 1982.

I was born in 1983.

I'm so lost.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2016)

Round up bro.



Marco said:


> Wow, I just figured out that when people were recommending watching HxH anime, they didn't mean the 1999 one.


I prefer this one fight in 1999.
Yorknew arc with the spiders
Better lighting and shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Araragi (Sep 27, 2016)

Law said:


> Jeff Probst defines millennials as those born between 1984 and 1997  and gen X as those born between 1962 and 1982.
> 
> I was born in 1983.
> 
> I'm so lost.


you are
the hipster gen


----------



## Marco (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm a Millenial? I thought I was a 90s kid.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 27, 2016)

90s for lifeeeee


----------



## Nello (Sep 27, 2016)

Marco said:


> I'm a Millenial? I thought I was a 90s kid.


----------



## Marco (Sep 27, 2016)

'Cause I thought Millennials meant the ones born in 2000s.


----------



## Nello (Sep 27, 2016)

Tbh that needs to be the real definition. Makes no sense to lump millennials together with X and not have a name for the youngest generation.

And it just makes semantic sense.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 27, 2016)

its defined that way because these are the people who are essentially transitioning into adulthood and thus affecting the world in the new millennium


----------



## Tiger (Sep 27, 2016)

Marco said:


> 'Cause I thought Millennials meant the ones born in 2000s.



Nah. It's like WAD said. 

People between the age of 19 and 32 are millennials. Younger folks will have a new title.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 27, 2016)

Marco said:


> 'Cause I thought Millennials meant the ones born in 2000s.


Same.

And I still don't believe these two.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 27, 2016)

Definitions are definitions.

You guys learned something today.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 27, 2016)

No.


----------



## Nello (Sep 27, 2016)

wat said:


> its defined that way because these are the people who are essentially transitioning into adulthood and thus affecting the world in the new millennium


Seems like an arbitrary line though. And I would say people older than 30 are affecting the world much more.

Call the dictionary police


----------



## Tiger (Sep 27, 2016)

People in their mid-30s and older are still in charge, that's true. But their hold on control is tenuous, and I would say the age group of those changing the world are _firmly_ millennial.

Tumblr, instagram, average university student group, etc.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 27, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Just had a cool idea.
> 
> What if I hosted a Phoenix Wright game where every day, players voted for someone to go to trial, and then we would have a trial with one prosecutor, one defense attorney and one judge. The catch? The judge is someone who is not a player in the game. So the prosecutor and the defense would have to convince someone who has no idea what's going on whether to kill the player or not.



I approve of this idea. 



wat said:


> >Marco as a defense attorney
> 
> Oh god I'm already tilted.



Just have me be the prosecutor.
Np.



Law said:


> Jeff Probst defines millennials as those born between 1984 and 1997  and gen X as those born between 1962 and 1982.
> 
> I was born in 1983.
> 
> I'm so lost.



I'm a X-man.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 27, 2016)

This is Law & Order, if Marco is the defense attorney, I'm the DA.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 27, 2016)

Law said:


> This is Law & Order, if Marco is the defense attorney, I'm the DA.



> Law versus Marco

I'd prefer if you just shoot me instead.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 27, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > Law versus Marco
> 
> I'd prefer if you just shoot me instead.



Or you could shoot them instead


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 27, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Or you could shoot them instead



Nah, I'm too nice for that.


----------



## Didi (Sep 27, 2016)

Yeah I think using Millennial to refer to post 2000 kids makes way more sense but okay

Just let us be Gen Y


----------



## Didi (Sep 27, 2016)

Also why 1997

I think the cutoff should be if you've consciously lived in and remember a pre 9/11 world tbh

so
idk
somewhere about 93


----------



## Stelios (Sep 27, 2016)

I lived in a pre 9/11 world. I was 15 years old  when I was smoking on the airplane to Germany


----------



## Nello (Sep 27, 2016)

No. There is a pre Nevermind world, and a grunge world. This is what defines the millennials. Cobain is to the 2nd millennia what Jesus was to the 0th millennia.

There will be no more discussion on this matter


----------



## Catamount (Sep 27, 2016)

I was on the plane once and I was so little I remeber nothing except one second view on the houses from above


----------



## Stelios (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Aries (Sep 27, 2016)

I want Mighty Bandwagon Townie Ranger or Mighty Townin Bandwagon Rangers as next title...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 27, 2016)

Nello said:


> No. There is a pre Nevermind world, and a grunge world. This is what defines the millennials. Cobain is to the 2nd millennia what Jesus was to the 0th millennia.
> 
> There will be no more discussion on this matter



I think you are mistaking it for Gen X.

Millenials were born around the time Kobain died.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 27, 2016)

The most
IMPORTANT
the most
LIVELY
and
BURNING
discussion we've had here in a while
/died


----------



## Tiger (Sep 27, 2016)

Hey Catamount, what would _you_ like to talk about?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Catamount (Sep 27, 2016)

I never talk.
i just bitch and complain.
It's tough but someone has to do it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 27, 2016)

Catamount said:


> I never talk.
> i just bitch and complain.



This is true.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 27, 2016)

Catamount said:


> I never talk.
> i just bitch and complain.
> It's tough but someone has to do it.



Why is that? Have a seat


----------



## Catamount (Sep 27, 2016)

I saw your kid, I am never taking that seat.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 27, 2016)

but Stelios has sexy teeth tbh


----------



## Catamount (Sep 27, 2016)

I hope I contributed.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 27, 2016)

Also I am leaving somewhere tomorrow. Just saying. Old habits die HARD.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 27, 2016)

And and also also I'm going to sleep.
Just so you know.
It's important.


----------



## Nello (Sep 27, 2016)

Hey, can you leave a window open? For fresh air and stuff, you know.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 27, 2016)

I'll even leave a ladder for you.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 27, 2016)

Catamount said:


> I saw your kid, I am never taking that seat.



That emoticon does not accurately convey the seat I was offering but yeah np


----------



## Nello (Sep 27, 2016)

Catamount said:


> I'll even leave a ladder for you.


W-well if you're leaving a ladder for me then I guess it would be rude not to use it


----------



## Marco (Sep 27, 2016)

The next convo title:
"Unresolved Sexual Tension - A Mafia Story".


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2016)

I live in a city that feels like 99 % millenials.I hate hipsters, but I am one.... pretty sure.


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2016)

Need sleep, stayed up till like 5 am something doing drawing homework,  woke up at 7am to go to the 8:20 am class. Teacher said I'm improving a lot. He liked my head drawing if donald trump. Saw my hillary clinton and wrote Liar on it. Lol, pretty sure he isnt a trumo supporter, but he hates hillary too. 

Uhhhhhhhh never again will I procrastinate this semester or for that class. I nearly went insane today lol. Also made a new friend today.


Did I mention I was going insane? 
Btw aries I will answer that pm when I wake.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 27, 2016)

So hipster he hates other hipsters


----------



## Savage (Sep 27, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Need sleep, stayed up till like 5 am something doing drawing homework,  woke up at 7am to go to the 8:20 am class. Teacher said I'm improving a lot. He liked my head drawing if donald trump. Saw my hillary clinton and wrote Liar on it. Lol, pretty sure he isnt a trumo supporter, but he hates hillary too.
> 
> Uhhhhhhhh never again will I procrastinate this semester or for that class. I nearly went insane today lol. Also made a new friend today.
> 
> ...


One of my roommates hasn't gone to class going on 4wks now. He pretty much unofficially dropped out

I feel ya on the procrastination. It's fucking killing me this semester!


----------



## Marco (Sep 27, 2016)

@Savage, I've bunked entire semesters. And no issues.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Savage (Sep 27, 2016)

Marco said:


> @Savage, I've bunked entire semesters. And no issues.


Well you actually finished your architecture degree. He had one more year and changed majors to fermentation science or something. Not to mention this is his 3rd time going back to school

It entirely possible that his professors dropped him because he got an email from his advisor


----------



## Marco (Sep 27, 2016)

Your friend comes from a rich family that spoils him, I assume.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 28, 2016)

>3rd time going back to school
>about to drop out again

y-yeh it's probably what marco said


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 28, 2016)

Waddo boy, gère is your new ava

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Savage (Sep 28, 2016)

His parents stopped paying after the first. 

They got him a car as a grad present, but when he didn't finish his dad kept it for himself lol


----------



## Araragi (Sep 28, 2016)

RemChu said:


>





Alwaysmind said:


> Waddo boy, gère is your new ava




it'll be hard to make this 150x200
just find another rebbecca black avy


Savage said:


> His parents stopped paying after the first.
> 
> They got him a car as a grad present, but when he didn't finish his dad kept it for himself lol


----------



## Tiger (Sep 28, 2016)

Your roommate sounds like Van Wilder.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 28, 2016)

Oh sorry, here is one of the right size.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Savage (Sep 28, 2016)

Law said:


> Your roommate sounds like Van Wilder.


Indeed. He made the comparison too


----------



## Nello (Sep 28, 2016)

Made a quick and dirty one

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2016)

im not changing this

its a laix GIF avatar

and ill wear it through the rest of 2016

i have met my conditions

stay mad


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 28, 2016)

wat said:


> im not changing this
> 
> its a laix GIF avatar
> 
> ...



There is no turning back now.
You lost,
We have found a horrible Ava for you.
All three (nello, senjou and me) approved.
We will get the mods involved if you do not cooperate.


----------



## Marco (Sep 28, 2016)

Haha. Do it, wado. Their first choices were bad.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Savage (Sep 28, 2016)

Y'all some savages


----------



## Nello (Sep 28, 2016)

Yeah we might have to get an admin in here to uphold the law of internet bets. The people demand justice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2016)

u guys dont seem to understand that i >AM< upholding the deal of the bet tho


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2016)

wat said:


> Here's the thing.
> 
> I can't remember either of them ever being scum.
> 
> ...



this doesnt say i give you guys or anyone else avatar control

hell

i was nice enough to even have someone find a laix GIF for me to use

so i did

and so i am


----------



## Savage (Sep 28, 2016)

Damn, wad hit em with the carfax!


----------



## Nello (Sep 28, 2016)

Booooo



What does it take to bribe an admin to do what you want


----------



## Catamount (Sep 28, 2016)

It takes what you don't already have since you were 12 Nello


----------



## Stelios (Sep 28, 2016)

Love me two times baby
I m going away


----------



## Catamount (Sep 28, 2016)

One for tomorrow, one just for today


----------



## Marco (Sep 28, 2016)

Don't be pedantic, WAD. Or is it only pedantic when I correct people?


----------



## Marco (Sep 28, 2016)

wat said:


> this doesnt say i give you guys or anyone else avatar control
> 
> hell
> 
> ...



But, also, in the spirit of pendatics, let us get into the spirit of the actual bet.

Wearing a Laix GIF if WAD loses a bet carries the obvious implication that the Laix GIF is supposed to be bad. So if WAD were free to decide on his own, he could've chosen a nice gif that Laix used. And we can't trust WAD to make this decision on his own. He might wear a GIF as his avi and claim he hates it, but secretly he might be loving it. The only fair way to ensure that WAD suffers for his lost bet is that we get to choose.

tl/dr: WAD needs to listen to AM's choice.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 28, 2016)

I see now why Marco is mod and not wat


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2016)

nice try


----------



## Marco (Sep 28, 2016)

Nello said:


> I see now why Marco is mod and not wat



Did Reznor forward my nudes to you?


----------



## Nello (Sep 28, 2016)

I need an adult.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 28, 2016)

Nello said:


> I need an adult.



Good luck on that one.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 28, 2016)

destroy them wat
i know you can do it


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2016)

When I made that declaration I would roll Godfather, Ironically I didnt check my pm and I did roll GF a few days before that.



Just won the game.

gg

I just fake claimed tracker and bused 1 teammate as GF.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 28, 2016)

RemChu said:


> I just fake claimed tracker and bused 1 teammate as GF.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2016)

Holy shit watcher in the game watches me, and still I get away with the lie. He doesn't see me killing the Curry kid? 

*Poyser role blocks Dashing Man
Anark watches Rembrandt - NG visits
NotGuilty guards Rembrandt 
Rembrandt kills Curry*


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2016)

That Reaper kid was on me all game too.

wew lol

Can't wait to see his reaction. 

"Don't let rem play the newbie card he plays on nf" 

hahaha


----------



## Marco (Sep 28, 2016)

Who's the Reaper kid?


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2016)

He role revealed day one saying he is like some miller thing, you can't perform any actions on. I tried to argue to get him lynched/looked at day one. On my case entire game, until the last phase where my double voter was being dueled, and I was under "suspicion" I say I tracked him and fake claim a character from the series.

I confirm that he is a good duel target, my partner flips, and now town trusts me 100%.  Lylo next day I tell them the dashing dude everyone suspects made the kill last night.

LIKE lol how am I going to track the mafia killer 2 nights in a row.


----------



## Marco (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm proud of you, Remchu. NF represent.


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks, now I switch back to my "I look kinda shady avy"


The truth


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2016)

I never wrote that review of The Night Of


----------



## Nello (Sep 28, 2016)

This is now a cat thread

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 28, 2016)

that kitten has a very rare neurological disease but is absolutely happy and playful and that dog accepted him the first time they've met each other <3
watch and learn, humanity

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marco (Sep 28, 2016)

Aw, I thought the kitty was just making fun of the doggy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Jeroen (Sep 28, 2016)

Nello said:


> This is now a cat thread



> now

It's been a cat thread for quite a while.


----------



## Nello (Sep 28, 2016)

Giving the people what they really want to see... cats


----------



## Marco (Sep 28, 2016)

One of my favorite kitties:


----------



## Marco (Sep 28, 2016)

Wait for the meows, too.


----------



## Nello (Sep 28, 2016)

Too adorable


----------



## Marco (Sep 28, 2016)

Another one of my favorite cute-animal videos:


----------



## Catamount (Sep 28, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > now
> 
> It's been a cat thread for quite a while.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 28, 2016)

Catamount said:


>


----------



## Didi (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm allergic to cats 


But I'm still probably going to get one in a few years, when I live in a better place for it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 28, 2016)

Didi said:


> I'm allergic to cats
> 
> 
> But I'm still probably going to get one in a few years, when I live in a better place for it


> allergic to cats
> cults me in the game

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 28, 2016)

I can't help it, I just love cats too much

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 28, 2016)

Awwww 
So sad


----------



## Didi (Sep 28, 2016)

Why weren't you a meowth/persian tho smh


----------



## Aries (Sep 28, 2016)

With Halloween coming up want to do a Halloween special of a edit similar to the Simpson's tree house episodes. Ill call it... Either Tales from the CRypt Keeper or CReepshow: A Mafia Horror Tale. 3 or 4 horror tales for the price of one edit. whats a good horror movie to use


----------



## Stelios (Sep 28, 2016)

Halloween movies mmm

Adams family , beetle juice,
  Michael Myers  Halloween ofc, nightmare on elm street , not sure if it's around Halloween season still a classic though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Araragi (Sep 28, 2016)

tbf the ones I offered were compensation for having to wear the shitshow he had to wear before and not really "laix gifs" but rather a gay poster's ilk. So, the one you have on probably doesn't meet standards and as such AM and nello, as the other parties of interest, don't feel it right that you get away with it like that.

So you should play fair and take the potential new one and be happy you don't have to stick with the first one if anything

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Araragi (Sep 28, 2016)

Not saying you weren't playing fair already though. Just that AM or nello aren't in the wrong.


----------



## Nello (Sep 28, 2016)

This isn't about what's right or wrong. This is about what's best for the community.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 28, 2016)

Be a hero, wat


----------



## Araragi (Sep 28, 2016)

That's such a tumblresque gif tho that it hurts my eyes

But i guess that's the point so gj


----------



## Aries (Sep 28, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Halloween movies mmm
> 
> Adams family , beetle juice,
> Michael Myers  Halloween ofc, nightmare on elm street , not sure if it's around Halloween season still a classic though



Good choices Stelios. Halloween is a must. Already dabbled on working on it via Wormodragon-michael comparison. So will be cool to see the entire edit off that one shot. I believe anything horror related is Halloween ish. Hmm how about do this for the choices.

70s Horror Film: 

80s Horror Film:

90s Horror Film:

2000s Horror Film:

2010 Horror Film:

That way old and new ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) can appreciate Halloween through the ages


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 28, 2016)

Savage said:


> Didn't @Big Mom do a food/veggies game?
> 
> That's hiruzen new name right?


Yes I did!!!!


----------



## Savage (Sep 28, 2016)

Nello said:


> Booooo
> 
> 
> 
> What does it take to bribe an admin to do what you want


Prob donating to the site


----------



## Araragi (Sep 28, 2016)

Just buy reznor a pizza


----------



## Araragi (Sep 28, 2016)

Nello said:


> This isn't about what's right or wrong. This is about what's best for the community.


@wat

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2016)

sorry i wont let u all exploit me


----------



## Aries (Sep 28, 2016)

Crugyr and rem taking over WF. I am proud. The Scott Hall and Kevin Nash... The NWO... Naruto Forum Mafia World Ofder5


----------



## Stelios (Sep 28, 2016)

wat said:


> sorry i wont let u all exploit me



Yeah yeah act like you don't like it


----------



## Tiger (Sep 28, 2016)

It is up to waddo what avy he wears. 

Bets aren't staff-enforceable. He didn't say he'd keep changing to new ones at the whim of Nello, AM, or Senjou, either.

He could even renege on the bet and we couldn't do anything about it except ridicule him for being a puss.


----------



## Nello (Sep 28, 2016)

Law has spoken!

wat will now be referred to as wienergobbler, wankstain etc. (be creative) and you must policy lynch him D1 in every game unless he confesses to being all the things we name him. He must do this every game.

Until the end of 2016

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2016)

gl accomplishing that if im going to be modding games for the rest of 2016

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 28, 2016)

You uh... what now


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2016)

Cat u a veterinarian? 


Crugyr said:


> In my defense I didn't see your PM until like a day later. I was legit sitting there pissed I wasn't subbed in and then saw your message and was like oh nvm hahaha
> 
> Good game though. They should have asked for all your actions.
> 
> ...



I said 2 shot tracker 

Since the other power roles seem to be limited 1-2 shot type of things as well.

and Yeah uh the Anark or whatever dude should have challenged me since he was a watcher. How can there be Cop, watcher, and tracker in the same game.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 28, 2016)

I learned 2 things from Tumblr today:

If you're going to slash someone's tires, don't slash all four-- only do three, that way the insurance company won't cover it. 

Grown men can have fruit snacks any time they want.

I'm currently testing one of these theories.


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 28, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Cat u a veterinarian?
> 
> 
> I said 2 shot tracker
> ...


i know. i think being a 2 shot might have done it over the top for me. especially with having a cop already known, and masons. and what are the odds you find scum lol 

and i dont recall exactly, but did you say anything about it right when the day started? because i thought you also waited to give the info out until you had to claim.

But yea i was like here when she tagged me. and then checked my Pms and saw one and it was you saying you were GF, i was like oh shit dont put me in.


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 28, 2016)

Law said:


> I learned 2 things from Tumblr today:
> 
> If you're going to slash someone's tires, don't slash all four-- only do three, that way the insurance company won't cover it.
> 
> ...


fruit snacks obvi

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 28, 2016)

Rem join the game they just put up


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2016)

Fuck these dudes going to d1 me


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 28, 2016)

wat said:


> gl accomplishing that if im going to be modding games for the rest of 2016



Aren't you playing in the Discord game ? 
Also pretty sure you signed up for CR's Marvel vs Capcom game.


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 28, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Fuck these dudes going to d1 me


lol itll be interesting. i cant make a PM though, howd you do it?


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2016)

uh I just click on the person and private message, weird


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 28, 2016)

what....


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 28, 2016)

So I only recently got around to watching Laika's other three movies(Coraline, Paranorman and Boxtrolls) and I'm almost inclined to give them the title of best current animated studio. Paranorman is the weak link of their four, especially the beginning of it but it is still a good movie overall. Coraline especially is amazing.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 28, 2016)

Coraline was decent, but not very memorable. 

What's new WPK?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Aren't you playing in the Discord game ?
> Also pretty sure you signed up for CR's Marvel vs Capcom game.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 28, 2016)

Law said:


> Coraline was decent, but not very memorable.
> 
> What's new WPK?


Not all that much. Procrastinating as per usual.

Is 25 too early for a mid-life crisis?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 28, 2016)

Yup, but it's not too early for generic life panic.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 28, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Not all that much. Procrastinating as per usual.
> 
> Is 25 too early for a mid-life crisis?



Please no, I turn 25 in two weeks.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 28, 2016)

Also sign up for my RWBY game @WolfPrinceKiba .

You too @Law.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## UndefeatedKing (Sep 28, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Cat u a veterinarian?
> 
> 
> I said 2 shot tracker
> ...



Is a watcher/tracker/cop rare here? There used to be a hell of lot more power roles in games before we toned it down because it made it too easy to catch scum/didn't force people to scumhunt.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 28, 2016)

UndefeatedKing said:


> Is a watcher/tracker/cop rare here? There used to be a hell of lot more power roles in games before we toned it down because it made it too easy to catch scum/didn't force people to scumhunt.



Depends on the game. In a generic game you'll usually have one cop and that's it. But in our role madness games, all roles are so powerful and the player numbers are so high that having a couple extra trackers and watchers doesn't change much.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Old 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2016)

UndefeatedKing said:


> Is a watcher/tracker/cop rare here? There used to be a hell of lot more power roles in games before we toned it down because it made it too easy to catch scum/didn't force people to scumhunt.


Watcher and tracker not common here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 28, 2016)

I usually put at least one tracker and one watcher in my games because why the hell not. Easy role to make and easy to find a character who fits.

I've yet to see them make a big difference. I'm usually more worried about cops/masons.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 28, 2016)

Law said:


> Yup, but it's not too early for generic life panic.


I guess it will have to do for now.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Please no, I turn 25 in two weeks.


You can join me in my misery.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Also sign up for my RWBY game @WolfPrinceKiba .
> 
> You too @Law.


Can't, I'm in the middle of a generic life panic.


----------



## UndefeatedKing (Sep 28, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I usually put at least one tracker and one watcher in my games because why the hell not. Easy role to make and easy to find a character who fits.
> 
> I've yet to see them make a big difference. I'm usually more worried about cops/masons.



Watchers don't make a big difference here? Don't you guys have priority targets(for the mafia teams) where they usually want to kill the best town players? A watcher can watch them and make the mafia team either hesitant to kill that person or just straight up avoid killing them.

Or if you know you're the type of player to draw a lot of roles then you can just self target and see who visits you and proceed to question them. I think watcher is one of the most useful roles out there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2016)

Huh. Interesting.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 28, 2016)

I wouldn't say Watcher and Tracker aren't common.

Their abilities make it into a lot of RM games, and Crugyr's vanilla game had a tracker instead of a cop. We just usually don't have multiple of those in vanilla or generic games.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 28, 2016)

UndefeatedKing said:


> Watchers don't make a big difference here? Don't you guys have priority targets(for the mafia teams) where they usually want to kill the best town players? A watcher can watch them and make the mafia team either hesitant to kill that person or just straight up avoid killing them.
> 
> Or if you know you're the type of player to draw a lot of roles then you can just self target and see who visits you and proceed to question them. I think watcher is one of the most useful roles out there.



It is in generic games.

But then you have a game with 30 players, including 10 good ones that are worth watching. Another 10 have really fucking powerful roles that the opposite faction needs to get rid of soon or they are in trouble. And then you have godfathers, millers, redirectors, cults, busdrives and all sorts of abilities that can make information roles unreliable. I've seen towns lose or get close to lose because they took their cop's word as gospel instead of thinking by themselves. And hosts will love to design all sorts of imaginative ways to make that backfire.

The bigger and more powerful  game is, the weaker individual roles are. Doctors for example get so weak in those games it's not uncommon to see 3 or 4 of them in the same setup.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 28, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I usually put at least one tracker and one watcher in my games because why the hell not. Easy role to make and easy to find a character who fits.
> 
> I've yet to see them make a big difference. I'm usually more worried about cops/masons.


Watchers can be extremely powerful in certain situations. In my Legend of Dragoon game two hostile indies and a mafia got caught by a watcher on the same night when they all targeted Psychic with kills.

I prefer watchers and trackers to cops. If the situation allows for it I will exclude town cops entirely.


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 28, 2016)

ive played as a mason watcher while my other mason was a tracker. it was a pretty powerful and sweet combo tbh


----------



## UndefeatedKing (Sep 28, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It is in generic games.
> 
> But then you have a game with 30 players, including 10 good ones that are worth watching. Another 10 have really fucking powerful roles that the opposite faction needs to get rid of soon or they are in trouble. And then you have godfathers, millers, redirectors, cults, busdrives and all sorts of abilities that can make information roles unreliable. I've seen towns lose or get close to lose because they took their cop's word as gospel instead of thinking by themselves. And hosts will love to design all sorts of imaginative ways to make that backfire.
> 
> The bigger and more powerful  game is, the weaker individual roles are. Doctors for example get so weak in those games it's not uncommon to see 3 or 4 of them in the same setup.



I don't know how much bastard shit y'all got going on here, but part of the fun to me was always working out figuring out what went wrong with the role info and piecing it back together(because you always can) and getting the right info anyways.

And, as far as I've always been concerned, I'd always protect the better players over the roles as players win you games more often than unreliable information.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 28, 2016)

UndefeatedKing said:


> I don't know how much bastard shit y'all got going on here, but part of the fun to me was always working out figuring out what went wrong with the role info and piecing it back together(because you always can) and getting the right info anyways.



Of course. That's the challenge. If you can figure things out better than the opposition, and quickly enough so you don't die along the way, you deserve the win.

And "better players" are subjective. We vary a lot between games due to real life or other factors. Some players are only good with certain alignments (myself, I'm good as town and crap as mafia, though I'm good at using abilities). And games with multiple mafias are so common you never know if the guy you are protecting (or killing) is the one you should target first.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 28, 2016)

@UndefeatedKing

Tbh you are making me wonder on the watcher thing. I just realized the only watcher in the last game I hosted was modkilled for inactivity (he complained his role was too weak, can you believe that?). So maybe I just didn't have the chance to make watchers shine.

I need to check my older games.

Reactions: Like 1 | Old 1


----------



## Araragi (Sep 28, 2016)

wat said:


> sorry i wont let u all exploit me





Stelios said:


> Yeah yeah act like you don't like it


wad is a well-known masochist tbf


----------



## UndefeatedKing (Sep 29, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @UndefeatedKing
> 
> Tbh you are making me wonder on the watcher thing. I just realized the only watcher in the last game I hosted was modkilled for inactivity (he complained his role was too weak, can you believe that?). So maybe I just didn't have the chance to make watchers shine.
> 
> I need to check my older games.



It is one of the strongest roles, especially if you don't have to claim your results early and can catch mafia/anyone else in potential lies about their role usage. There's just so many ways for you to be able to catch scum with it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2016)

tracker/watcher is really powerful but its supposed to be offset by a mafia ninja generally speaking


----------



## Stelios (Sep 29, 2016)

Killing a clown is always funny


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Killing a clown is always funny



> linking a comic in Dutch

How cruel of you, Stelios.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 29, 2016)

Well so here is the history of watchers in the games I made:

OOTS: lynched on day 1 (lol @Santi)
Inverse Mafia: no watchers.
Favorites: I wont even bother. What the hell does a watcher even do in Favs lol
One Piece: modkilled for inactivity

This is interesting...

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 29, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > linking a comic in Dutch
> 
> How cruel of you, Stelios.



Tbh it's pretty easy to understand even if you don't read it.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Tbh it's pretty easy to understand even if you don't read it.



Shhh... I know!


----------



## Magic (Sep 29, 2016)

Welcome to our humble abode @Rugrat @ReaperJones


Please make yourself at home.


----------



## Magic (Sep 29, 2016)

@Crugyr need 25 posts to send pm to non staff on the wwe forum.....


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 29, 2016)

I have like 4 right now I think


----------



## Magic (Sep 29, 2016)

I just made 1 right now lol,  like the culture over there.

about time i head to bed, full day today.


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 29, 2016)

i dont know anything about wrestling so its rough


----------



## Savage (Sep 29, 2016)

I went to bed before midnight last night. I can't remember the last time that happened lol


----------



## Araragi (Sep 29, 2016)

I did that a few days ago. I woke up an hour before I had to rip


----------



## Savage (Sep 29, 2016)

Damn, it's dead today...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2016)

theres 2 trackers/watchers in my upcoming game but they're sort of conditional and none of them are town


----------



## Stelios (Sep 29, 2016)

LoL is a funny game. I like to see people going full spastic mode in ARAM as if it mattered


----------



## Tiger (Sep 29, 2016)

Sooo at 5k we remove the poll and replace it?

How do we decide who gets to choose the new deets at 5k? Do we want to have a contest, or just whomever hits 5k on the nose?


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 29, 2016)

5k on that nose. or randomly draw


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2016)

> SinRaven Alignment is Chaotic Good





> SinRage Alignment is Chaotic Evil



Sounds about right


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2016)

We should have a NF Mafia Alignment chart imo.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 29, 2016)

Neutral Evil for me.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2016)

I think you're more *Law*ful Good, though.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 29, 2016)

Contrary to my username, I'm not Lawful or Good in a mafia setting.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 29, 2016)

Neutral Good probably.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2016)

idk about within the context of mafia (how does that even work) but my personality is like quintessential chaotic neutral


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2016)

wat said:


> idk about within the context of mafia (how does that even work) but my personality is like quintessential chaotic neutral


I think it's more Lawful Evil actually


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2016)

>me
>lawful


----------



## Stelios (Sep 29, 2016)

Stelios Alignment is True Neutral.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 29, 2016)

My full name comes out as chaotic neutral. Waste of click tbf fam


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm Neutral Evil.

> neutral

I can dig this.

> evil

Fuck this though.

I say we find whoever designed this and burn their house down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 29, 2016)

Nello Alignment is Neutral Evil.


Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm Neutral Evil.
> 
> > neutral
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2016)

Stelios said:


>



What ?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2016)

Nello said:


> Nello Alignment is Neutral Evil.



I'd return the fisting, but

> evil

Nah, bro.
Nah.


----------



## Nello (Sep 29, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'd return the fisting, but
> 
> > evil
> 
> ...


I'm neutral evil so I will fist you whether you want it or not


----------



## Didi (Sep 29, 2016)

Didi Alignment is Chaotic Good

hmm

I'd say I'm closer to true neutral in mafia
just follow my instincts
maybe chaotic neutral but idk

definitely not good or evil tho imo


----------



## Chaos (Sep 29, 2016)

Chaos Alignment is Lawful Evil.

Sounds about right.


----------



## Nello (Sep 29, 2016)

I suppose syrup would be an appropriate lubricant


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2016)

wat said:


> >me
> >lawful


You're definitely Lawful. 300%.

Lawful doesn't necessarily mean following the laws of society and the laws of your government or the laws of this section or whatever. Especially not when combined with evil.

Lawful can also mean you're following your own laws and have your own set of what's right and wrong. And that definitely fits you, mr. 'Generics is true mafia'  and 'mafia is best this way'.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2016)

Nello said:


> I'm neutral evil so I will fist you whether you want it or not



Of course you do... >...>


----------



## Tiger (Sep 29, 2016)

Some of us are easier to quantify. I'm deceitful, and enjoy being the bad guy. I'm better at being GF than any other role.

Neutral Evil makes sense.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> You're definitely Lawful. 300%.
> 
> Lawful doesn't necessarily mean following the laws of society and the laws of your government or the laws of this section or whatever. Especially not when combined with evil.
> 
> Lawful can also mean you're following your own laws and have your own set of what's right and wrong. And that definitely fits you, mr. 'Generics is true mafia'  and 'mafia is best this way'.



maybe within mafia im lawful but not irl


----------



## Marco (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm lawful neutral.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2016)

Nello said:


> I suppose syrup would be an appropriate lubricant



It would be, but that just gets sticky.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2016)

In Mafia I'm definitely Chaotic. Don't think I'd have to explain that.

I'd say Chaotic Neutral would probably fit me best?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chaos (Sep 29, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> In Mafia I'm definitely Chaotic. Don't think I'd have to explain that.
> 
> I'd say Chaotic Neutral would probably fit me best?



No you're definitely Chaotic Good but people misunderstand you and you have a serious temper.

You're the shounen protagonist.


----------



## Marco (Sep 29, 2016)

Nope. Neutral fits sin better than good.


----------



## Nello (Sep 29, 2016)

Lawful characters tell the truth, keep their word, respect authority, honor tradition, and judge those who fall short of their duties.

Chaotic characters follow their consciences, resent being told what to do, favor new ideas over tradition, and do what they promise if they feel like it.

I resent how these descriptions are telling me what to do, so i'm gonna say i'm 50% chaotic and 50% neutral


----------



## Tiger (Sep 29, 2016)

Nello said:


> Lawful characters tell the truth, keep their word, respect authority, honor tradition, and judge those who fall short of their duties.
> 
> Chaotic characters follow their consciences, resent being told what to do, favor new ideas over tradition, and do what they promise if they feel like it.
> 
> I resent how these descriptions are telling me what to do, so i'm gonna say i'm 50% chaotic and 50% neutral



That's literally Chaotic Neutral.


----------



## Nello (Sep 29, 2016)

No, that would be including my good vs evil nature. This was just about chaotic vs lawful. Different aspects.


----------



## Nello (Sep 29, 2016)

I think it's better for others to judge how good/evil we are


----------



## Tiger (Sep 29, 2016)

If you're in-between good vs evil, then you're neutral, lol

And unwillingness to post about it or decide or do what you're told makes you more chaotic than neutral on that side too.

So I'm right. As per usual.


----------



## Nello (Sep 29, 2016)

Law said:


> If you're in-between good vs evil, then you're neutral, lol
> 
> And unwillingness to post about it or decide or do what you're told makes you more chaotic than neutral on that side too.
> 
> So I'm right. As per usual.


I haven't said anything about being in-between or anywhere else in regards to good vs evil 

Different. Aspects


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2016)

Law said:


> So I'm right. As per usual.



Don't gloat too much now.


----------



## Nello (Sep 29, 2016)

Here's a grid


----------



## Tiger (Sep 29, 2016)

Your behavior is pretty chaotic, Nello. Why, you just picked me up and threw me against the floor repeatedly.


----------



## Nello (Sep 29, 2016)

I was just playing, baby


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2016)

Chaos said:


> No you're definitely Chaotic Good but people misunderstand you and you have a serious temper.
> 
> You're the shounen protagonist.


Although you're kinda right in that, I also made some evil-leaning plays. Hence I take the middle way: Chaotic Neutral.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2016)

i suppose in mafia im lawful neutral


----------



## Marco (Sep 29, 2016)

Chaotic.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2016)

Labels.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2016)

ur just saying that cuz im not morally opposed to OGI like u


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Labels.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2016)

wat said:


>



Hovering over the emote tells me it stands for "classy".
Not really feeling the hat though.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 29, 2016)

Two more for discord game


----------



## Marco (Sep 29, 2016)

wat said:


> ur just saying that cuz im not morally opposed to OGI like u



Oh that was for Nello. 

I can dig you being lawful. But I'm struggling to determine how we define good vs evil in the context of mafia.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 29, 2016)

I am always lawful good


----------



## Nello (Sep 29, 2016)

Yeah I don't think good vs evil works here.


----------



## Aries (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm lawful good 

True story


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2016)

i would imagine 'good' means you have an investment in making the game flourish regardless of your alignment i.e a scum player who still actively posts and contributes to activity and attempts to stimulate discussion 

so neutral and evil would be relative to that i think


----------



## Nello (Sep 29, 2016)

Oh shit that works 

I must now change my rating to a disagree. I'm sorry, Marco


----------



## Marco (Sep 29, 2016)

Yeah, that means sense. 

So, lurkers and inactifags are evil.


----------



## Marco (Sep 29, 2016)

Nello said:


> Oh shit that works
> 
> I must now change my rating to a disagree. I'm sorry, Marco


Disagree with what? That I was struggling to see how we determine it?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm never evil.


----------



## Nello (Sep 29, 2016)

I think we need to add a chaotic option for people who are sometimes evil and sometimes good and sometimes neutral.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 29, 2016)

Chaotic Undecided


----------



## Nello (Sep 29, 2016)

True chaotic


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2016)

Marco said:


> Oh that was for Nello.
> 
> I can dig you being lawful. But I'm struggling to determine how we define good vs evil in the context of mafia.


Classic definition (or moreso the DnD definition) of Good vs Evil is the more evil they are, the more selfish they are.

A good character would put the community before themselves, an evil character would put themselves before the community.

I guess in mafia that would mean someone who is good would put their team before them, and an evil person would put themselves before their town. Don't take it too literally, but in abstract terms. So someone evil would be more tempted to throw a teammate under the bus (even though that might work out for their team in their end).


----------



## Nello (Sep 29, 2016)

I think the vast majority of players play to win, not to see how long they themselves can stay alive. So I don't really like that definition here.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2016)

I consider myself an expert on the subject considering I've been playing DnD for years and have experimented with the different spectrums on the alignment chart a lot.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 29, 2016)

I also input again that someone who is more likely to want to be town and be better at town than mafia is on the good side, and vice versa.

Chaotic, Neutral and Lawful is more playstyle. Evil, Neutral and Good is more alignment.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2016)

Nello said:


> I think the vast majority of players play to win, not to see how long they themselves can stay alive. So I don't really like that definition here.


I think you're misunderstanding me. It's not about staying alive the longest. It's about using methods that might be detrimental to other members of your team in order to gain an advantage.

So it's not that Evil players don't play to win, they definitely do. They just play to win at the cost of others. In whatever method that might be.


----------



## Marco (Sep 29, 2016)

@Sin, nice.

It could be less abstract too. I know too well people who get tilted by their own team and start supporting the mafia just cause town is ganging up on them.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 29, 2016)

So I'm probably most likely to be Lawful Evil given that definition.

Structured and tryhard, lots of posts, trying to lead when possible.

Totally mafia-centric. And structured when mafia as well. Organized, calm and thorough.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm Lawful Neutral then by those parameters.


----------



## Nello (Sep 29, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> I think you're misunderstanding me. It's not about staying alive the longest. It's about using methods that might be detrimental to other members of your team in order to gain an advantage.
> 
> So it's not that Evil players don't play to win, they definitely do. They just play to win at the cost of others. In whatever method that might be.


I don't know... I don't think anyone has any qualms bussing their teammates, so it's more of a difference in playstyle/tactics than any sort of morality imo.


----------



## Nello (Sep 29, 2016)

Then again i've never played mafia so idk how tilted people get when they get bussed


----------



## Marco (Sep 29, 2016)

Nah, evil wouldn't be bussing your teammate.

Evil would be bussing your teammate and getting him lynched to get cred when your team would be better served if your teammate bussed you, got you lynched, and got cred.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2016)

I have no clue where that puts me.

I'm rooting for neutral though.

Labels.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 29, 2016)

Usually people who have qualms with bussing are newbies.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 29, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I have no clue where that puts me.
> 
> I'm rooting for neutral though.
> 
> Labels.


You're such a waffle.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 29, 2016)

Waffles is True Neutral. That's the only fitting answer.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2016)

Nello said:


> You're such a waffle.



But I'm a pancake.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2016)

Nello said:


> I don't know... I don't think anyone has any qualms bussing their teammates, so it's more of a difference in playstyle/tactics than any sort of morality imo.


It's not a literal morality, dummy, that's what I've been saying. *Abstract*. So indeed, playstyles. That's what's it about anyway. If it was literal morality we wouldn't have been talking about our alignment in mafia, we would be talking about our personality alignment.

And I know a lot of people who have qualms with bussing their teammates. But what I'm saying is that the Evil players definitely lean on using that more often than not, even when it doesn't seem that necessary.

I think for town players it's more vague. Good Townies would probably lean towards being careful and analytical with their reads, while Evil townies are more paranoid and suspect people easily. They are also the type to hold grudges, I guess, while Good Townies are more forgiving.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2016)

Waffles is definitely 'True Neutral' imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Waffles is True Neutral. That's the only fitting answer.



legit ninja

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Waffles is True Neutral. That's the only fitting answer.





wat said:


> Waffles is definitely 'True Neutral' imo



Best post you guys made this year in my opinion.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Waffles is True Neutral. That's the only fitting answer.


Usually, but not always. I've had people mad at me for bussing someone, even when their lynch was inevitable any way. And they were vetarans already at the time.

Not naming names ;D


----------



## Nello (Sep 29, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> It's not a literal morality, dummy, that's what I've been saying. *Abstract*. So indeed, playstyles. That's what's it about anyway. If it was literal morality we wouldn't have been talking about our alignment in mafia, we would be talking about our personality alignment.
> 
> And I know a lot of people who have qualms with bussing their teammates. But what I'm saying is that the Evil players definitely lean on using that more often than not, even when it doesn't seem that necessary.
> 
> I think for town players it's more vague. Good Townies would probably lean towards being careful and analytical with their reads, while Evil townies are more paranoid and suspect people easily. They are also the type to hold grudges, I guess, while Good Townies are more forgiving.


Good vs evil is morality though. And Marco's definition that people seem to be agreeing a lot with is about morality: favoring your personal interests over the teams interests and their chance to win.


----------



## Nello (Sep 29, 2016)

I mean, if you're doing something that knowingly goes against the objective of winning, then that's definitely an issue of morality rather than playstyle.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 29, 2016)

Waffles: True Neutral
Wad: Lawful Good
WolfPrinceKiba: Lawful Neutral
Marco: Lawful Neutral
Alwaysmind: Neutral Good
Immortal King: Chaotic Evil
Laix: Chaotic Neutral
SinRaven: Chaotic Good
familyparka: Chaotic Neutral
Degaforce: Neutral Good
Melodie: Neutral Evil
Mille: Cahotic Neutral
Psychic: Chaotic Evil
Chaos: True Neutral
Law: Lawful Neutral
Aries: Chaotic Evil

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 29, 2016)

This post above is not above playstyle more about the role each player fulfills.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2016)

Nello said:


> Good vs evil is morality though. And Marco's definition that people seem to be agreeing a lot with is about morality: favoring your personal interests over the teams interests and their chance to win.


It's morality, but also not. It's abstract. 

You don't seem to get what my definitions, tbh.


----------



## Aries (Sep 29, 2016)

Law is Mafia Communities DarkSied. If your using "law" as the criteria and if he likes playing the villain role. Their is no bigger villain to the Dc verse then Darksied . Darksied is a cunning guy who is the man behind the man in DC. He wields great power and influence over in the dc verse after all he is a New God. Law has great power and influence over in the nf mafia section. After all he is a New Mod. God...Mod it rhymes! 

But wait there's more you see Darksied is not your average villain you see he doesn't want to end the universe, he wants to stomp it beneath his heel and force it to conform to his will. He sees things like love, life and liberty as precursors to chaos, and his way of bringing order to the chaos is to remove any independent will and give all living beings only one purpose: live, breathe, and die for Darkseid. 

Law on the other hand sees things like Mafia rankings, trophies, rewards, award shows as precursors to chaos and his way to bring order to the chaos is to remove such a concept. While DarkSied looks for the Anti life Equation to make his dream a reality of everyone losing their free will and follow the "rules" Law looks for the Anti Fun Equation to remove "free will" and everyone follows the "rules"

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2016)

Aries said:


> Law is Mafia Communities DarkSied. If your using "law" as the criteria and if he likes playing the villain role. Their is no bigger villain to the Dc verse then Darksied . Darksied is a cunning guy who is the man behind the man in DC. He wields great power and influence over in the dc verse after all he is a New God. Law has great power and influence over in the nf mafia section. After all he is a New Mod. God...Mod it rhymes! But wait there's more you see Darksied is not your average villain you see he doesn't want to end the universe, he wants to stomp it beneath his heel and force it to conform to his will. He sees things like love, life and liberty as precursors to chaos, and his way of bringing order to the chaos is to remove any independent will and give all living beings only one purpose: live, breathe, and die for Darkseid. Law on the other hand sees things like Mafia rankings, trophies, rewards, award shows as precursors to chaos and his way to bring order to the chaos is to remove such a concept. While DarkSied looks for the Anti Source Equation to make his dream a reality of everyone losing their free will and follow the "rules" Law looks for the Anti Fun Equation to remove "free will" and everyone follows the "rules"



Block of text is quite blocky.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 29, 2016)

Actually Alwaysmind is Chaotic Good now that I think about it.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 29, 2016)

Aries said:


> Law is Mafia Communities DarkSied. If your using "law" as the criteria and if he likes playing the villain role. Their is no bigger villain to the Dc verse then Darksied . Darksied is a cunning guy who is the man behind the man in DC. He wields great power and influence over in the dc verse after all he is a New God. Law has great power and influence over in the nf mafia section. After all he is a New Mod. God...Mod it rhymes!
> 
> But wait there's more you see Darksied is not your average villain you see he doesn't want to end the universe, he wants to stomp it beneath his heel and force it to conform to his will. He sees things like love, life and liberty as precursors to chaos, and his way of bringing order to the chaos is to remove any independent will and give all living beings only one purpose: live, breathe, and die for Darkseid.
> 
> Law on the other hand sees things like Mafia rankings, trophies, rewards, award shows as precursors to chaos and his way to bring order to the chaos is to remove such a concept. While DarkSied looks for the Anti life Equation to make his dream a reality of everyone losing their free will and follow the "rules" Law looks for the Anti Fun Equation to remove "free will" and everyone follows the "rules"



That is basically the description of Lawful Evil.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 29, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> It's morality, but also not. It's abstract.
> 
> You don't seem to get what my definitions, tbh.


I think it's about intentions. If your grudge against someone is affecting your playstyle but your intention is still to win, not just preserve your own longevity at the cost of winning, then it's a matter of playstyle.

I mean, otherwise you're just using two different ways to describe playstyle.


----------



## Aries (Sep 29, 2016)

I was making more of a DC Comparison. Darksied is the personification of evil in the DC verse. Just went into depth and yes lawful evil


----------



## Aries (Sep 29, 2016)

Also just gonna say it. Vasto is more like lex Luthor then superman


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2016)

Nello said:


> I think it's about intentions. If your grudge against someone is affecting your playstyle but your intention is still to win, not just preserve your own longevity at the cost of winning, then it's a matter of playstyle.
> 
> I mean, otherwise you're just using two different ways to describe playstyle.


If we'd follow the real definition, 90% of the players here would fall somewhere from Lawful Good to Neutral Neutral on the spectrum. Hence why I'm defining it in an abstract way so the spectrum is broader for everyone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 29, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> If we'd follow the real definition, 90% of the players here would fall somewhere from Lawful Good to Neutral Neutral on the spectrum. Hence why I'm defining it in an abstract way so the spectrum is broader for everyone.


Not necessarily 

Marco's definiton


> Evil would be bussing your teammate and getting him lynched to get cred when your team would be better served if your teammate bussed you, got you lynched, and got cred.


would give a good spread I THINK while staying true to morality. Although it's a bit vague because it doesn't mention whether or not the teammate knows that it would be better for the team to have yourself bussed.

Anyways I stopped caring now


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2016)

Nello said:


> Not necessarily
> 
> Marco's definiton
> 
> ...


But Marco's definition is moreso the halfway point between my definition and true morality.

Oh well.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2016)

Nello said:


> Anyways I stopped caring now


----------



## Tiger (Sep 29, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> That is basically the description of Lawful Evil.



Which is what I said I was.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2016)

Law said:


> Which is what I said I was.



You were right once again.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 29, 2016)

Mr. Waffles is mafias Vandal Savage. While Vandal Savage is a man who has been part Earths History since the caveman years. Mr. Waffles is a old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who's been part of NF Mafias History since the pre mafia fc days. They both have been there and done that. Vandal Savage does things because why not. Mr waffles does things because why not.

Their reasons for their scumminess can summed up in 2 words. I'm bored. Their both snarky and don't care if their killed or lynched because they have acquired immortality in one way or another. You can never get rid of either, they will just come back like nothing happened.


----------



## Didi (Sep 29, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Waffles: True Neutral
> Wad: Lawful Good
> WolfPrinceKiba: Lawful Neutral
> Marco: Lawful Neutral
> ...




fuck you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 29, 2016)

Sorry I only remember people who were around when I started playing, in 2014.

...

OMG I've become CR!

Reactions: Like 1 | Old 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 29, 2016)

Still think I'm either true neutral or chaotic neutral

I kinda follow some code but my instincts rule supreme


and if it comes to Sin's shit about aligments, I go either way on that so neutral


----------



## Didi (Sep 29, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Sorry I only remember people who were around when I started playing, in 2014.
> 
> ...
> 
> OMG I've become CR!





fucking newfag


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 29, 2016)

Also I have no idea how you play because since you came back you have mostly avoided role madness, while I have avoided vanilla games.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 29, 2016)

cuz RM A SHIT

A

SHIT

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 29, 2016)

hated it ever since I got insta-killed as Frieza even though I was supposed to have like 5 different stages, changing each time I lost a live, because of some bullshit superduperkill from some gayass movie only shit character


RM was a mistake 


Vanilla and Themed Generic are the way to go


Also I've 'come back' like a million times now lol wtf u talking bout
Ever since like 2012 my pattern is just play a few games then take a break again and occasionally join in games that I was personally invited to that also interest me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Araragi (Sep 29, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Sorry I only remember people who were around when I started playing, in 2014.
> 
> ...
> 
> OMG I've become CR!


I was here but you didn't give me an alignment rip


----------



## Araragi (Sep 29, 2016)

Didi said:


> hated it ever since I got insta-killed as Frieza even though I was supposed to have like 5 different stages, changing each time I lost a live, because of some bullshit superduperkill from some gayass movie only shit character
> 
> 
> RM was a mistake
> ...


That actually sucks


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2016)

pls hlep


----------



## Aries (Sep 29, 2016)

Chaotic evil. Well that goes well with my joker /trickster persona here


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 29, 2016)

I want to be something cool


----------



## Melodie (Sep 29, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Waffles: True Neutral
> Wad: Lawful Good
> WolfPrinceKiba: Lawful Neutral
> Marco: Lawful Neutral
> ...


>neutral evil


----------



## Aries (Sep 29, 2016)

Crugyr your our Captain Marvel/Shazam.


----------



## Marco (Sep 29, 2016)

Didi said:


> hated it ever since I got insta-killed as Frieza even though I was supposed to have like 5 different stages, changing each time I lost a live, because of some bullshit superduperkill from some gayass movie only shit character



If that was reason enough to hate RM, everyone would hate it.


----------



## Melodie (Sep 29, 2016)

Also that typo describing mille alignment. Not sure if intentional

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Araragi (Sep 29, 2016)

Melodie said:


> >neutral evil


p accurate

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2016)

Now that we'receive talking about alignments and I just posted Super Bloody Sweet Sixteen in the game directory, let me just say there is one player that surely classifies as evil: Absolute motherfucking Justice.  

Being cop, he investigated WAD (I believe) as guilty but he wanted to go for a ballsy 2-for-1 play and claimed that he investigated his top scumread Law as guilty instead. 

Law was actually innocent and role revealed to modkill himself which in turn got AJ lynched. 

Yeah. I'd define that as evil.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Araragi (Sep 29, 2016)

im chaotic neutral imo


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 29, 2016)

Aries said:


> Crugyr your our Captain Marvel/Shazam.


Who is that


----------



## Marco (Sep 29, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Now that we'receive talking about alignments and I just posted Super Bloody Sweet Sixteen in the game directory, let me just say there is one player that surely classifies as evil: Absolute motherfucking Justice.
> 
> Being cop, he investigated WAD (I believe) as guilty but he wanted to go for a ballsy 2-for-1 play and claimed that he investigated his top scumread Law as guilty instead.
> 
> ...



That's evil Law, too.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2016)

that was the first time i played AGAINST Law


----------



## Aries (Sep 30, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> Who is that


 

Shazam/Captain Marvel was once considered a Superman Clone/Rival before DC Bought the rights to his character. Basically Shazam/Captain Marvel was the first ever kid hero. The premise is that a foster kid named billy batson stumbles upon a magic rock where a old man gives him magical powers that can only be used when uttering the words SHAZAM. Turning billy Battson into a superman like adult being. Similar powers as superman just with the power to use magic thunder/elictricity. The appeal to billy was that he's a nice kid who wants to do good, as shazam he's a oddball as he's still a kid and acts like one but everyone thinks he's a adult. He's a kid friendly version of superman


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm the Green Arrow yo.

But not that shitty TV-series one.


----------



## Marco (Sep 30, 2016)

One armed Green Arrow is the baws.


----------



## Magic (Sep 30, 2016)

fuck i ate a frozen meal in a box.

now I have upset stomach and _______


----------



## Magic (Sep 30, 2016)

That feel when you meet someone on your wavelength and there is an instant connection.

good vibrations maaaaan


----------



## Magic (Sep 30, 2016)

Going to host a mr.robot game. (Covering season 1-2)  Open setup for balance. 

Will be medium size(I think), I just need to run a setup through my head a few times. 

Will start November 21st. I'll try and put up sign ups tonight or tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 30, 2016)

RemChu said:


> That feel when you meet someone on your wavelength and there is an instant connection.
> 
> good vibrations maaaaan



I know them feels man, had them yesterday talking to some girl. She seemed pretty cool, though who knows if its gonna be the same feels next time see her


----------



## Marco (Sep 30, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Going to host a mr.robot game. (Covering season 1-2)  Open setup for balance.
> 
> Will be medium size(I think), I just need to run a setup through my head a few times.
> 
> Will start November 21st. I'll try and put up sign ups tonight or tomorrow.



Season 2 is out??


----------



## Araragi (Sep 30, 2016)

RemChu said:


> That feel when you meet someone on your wavelength and there is an instant connection.
> 
> good vibrations maaaaan


this hasn't happened to me in a while tbh


----------



## Araragi (Sep 30, 2016)

never watched mr. robot. Never really considered it before either


----------



## Aries (Sep 30, 2016)

I can see sinraven as green arrow actually. Their both outspoken people for their respected teams who call it as they see. Arrow for JL and Sin on the mafia community. Their both the types to risk everything for their friends but somewhat snarky. He just wants to be loved, but even when he has friends and a family, and he doesn't know how to genuinely hold on to them and gradually drives them away with his jerkass attitude. He doesn't care about social ills, he wants to play the hero so people will love him. He wants love, but he's not very good at returning it in healthy ways

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 30, 2016)

Senjou said:


> never watched mr. robot. Never really considered it before either


It's about a cyborg, really good action shounen!


Marco said:


> Season 2 is out??


Yeah man season 2 ended last wednesday? or maybe week before.

yeah 2 weeks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 30, 2016)

Marco said:


> Season 2 is out??



wtf yea the finale just aired last week lol


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 30, 2016)

Aries said:


> I can see sinraven as green arrow actually. Their both outspoken people for their respected teams who call it as they see. Arrow for JL and Sin on the mafia community. Their both the types to risk everything for their friends but somewhat snarky. He just wants to be loved, but even when he has friends and a family, and he doesn't know how to genuinely hold on to them and gradually drives them away with his jerkass attitude. He doesn't care about social ills, he wants to play the hero so people will love him. He wants love, but he's not very good at returning it in healthy ways


This perfectly describes me both in the mafia community as in real life, tbh.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 30, 2016)

Can't fucking sleep. Suddenly had an epiphany about what I want to do with my life an hour ago. 

I swap lifegoals every other week or so and I'm not sure if I'm sleep deprived or if I'm really feeling this, but I feel like this is it.

It's gonna take a lot of work and would change everything completely, but I feel like I'm ready for that shit.

Probably need to think it through more, to make sure this is really what I want. But goddamn I'm kinda excited, which is why I can't sleep.


----------



## Magic (Sep 30, 2016)

What is it?


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 30, 2016)

Imma be a Drag Queens  <3

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 30, 2016)

Just kidding. Thinking about quitting my study, even though I've been doing it for way too long already, and going for a Psychology study. I think I want to council teenagers with heavy problems.  

I just realised that I'm a very analytical person and always try to decipher what's behind ones actions and emotions and I think going for Psychology fits really well with that. 
I've had rough times during my teen years as well and have been helped quit a bit. Even though at those moments I thought all the help was shit and worthless, I now know it really helped me grow. Doing the same for others would really satisfy me. I love to help people.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Magic (Sep 30, 2016)

and uhhhhh this game is going to be kinda big.
f society and dark army are 2 mafia,
Everyone else and e-corp town "status quo"
Fbi will be most of the investigation roles for town
Tyrell will be Indie (?)
Elliot & Mr.robot mason(?) maybe mr.robot as usurper(?). or make it 1 person 
debating if this will be close to generic.
If I make this role madness the hacker groups will mostly deal in information manipulation type of abilities ,
dark army specializes in killing people though....

brainstorming setup


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 30, 2016)

I need to think this through though. At this point I can't really easliy switch it all up. And I need to be very sure I want to head in that direction. Everything will be so different and I'd need to work hard for it.

Hopefully I'll wake up tomorrow and still stick to this plan. It's sad that I like to jump from roof to roof and it ultimately makes me unsure if this is really what I want to go for.


----------



## Magic (Sep 30, 2016)

Ok, take some and think about it.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 30, 2016)

“Dead as dead can be, ” my doctor tells me. But I just can’t believe him, never the optimistic one
I’m sure of your ability to become my perfect enemy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 30, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Just kidding. Thinking about quitting my study, even though I've been doing it for way too long already, and going for a Psychology study. I think I want to council teenagers with heavy problems.
> 
> I just realised that I'm a very analytical person and always try to decipher what's behind ones actions and emotions and I think going for Psychology fits really well with that.
> I've had rough times during my teen years as well and have been helped quit a bit. Even though at those moments I thought all the help was shit and worthless, I now know it really helped me grow. Doing the same for others would really satisfy me. I love to help people.



What do you study right now?

I think you should do it, if only to improve your mafia skills. Godspeed.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 30, 2016)

Okay imma do a few more:

Didi: Lawful Neutral
Senjou: True Neutral
Gibbs: Neutral Good
Superman: Chaotic Neutral
Legend: Chaotic Evil
Hero: Chaotic Neutral
Remchu: Chaotic Evil
Cubey: Lawful Evil
Rion: Chaotic Evil
Reekee: Lawful Good
Crugyr: Neutral Good
SoulTaker: Chaotic Good
Santi: Chaotic Evil
Savage: Chaotic Neutral
LG: Neutral Evil
nfcnorth: Lawful Good
Stelios: Chaotic Neutral
DLC: Chaotic Good

Also Melodie, NE fits you perfectly. It's the evil mastermind that manipulates every side to achieve their own goals.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 30, 2016)

Aries said:


> I can see sinraven as green arrow actually. Their both outspoken people for their respected teams who call it as they see. Arrow for JL and Sin on the mafia community. Their both the types to risk everything for their friends but somewhat snarky. He just wants to be loved, but even when he has friends and a family, and he doesn't know how to genuinely hold on to them and gradually drives them away with his jerkass attitude. He doesn't care about social ills, he wants to play the hero so people will love him. He wants love, but he's not very good at returning it in healthy ways



That's why I gave him CG.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 30, 2016)

What are these based off, mafia play styles? 

lol


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 30, 2016)

RemChu said:


> What are these based off, mafia play styles?
> 
> lol



P much

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 30, 2016)

More like the character each member roleplays as tbh. Not much gameplay.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 30, 2016)

Aries said:


> Chaotic evil. Well that goes well with my joker /trickster persona here



Oh yeah I need to respond to that.
Doesn't mean your evil per say.


----------



## Chaos (Sep 30, 2016)

@SinRaven 

If you need someone to talk to about what to expect and not expect from a psychology study hit me up, I'll be glad to help.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 30, 2016)

Lawful neutral or lawful evil fit me best. If we are going by lawful/chaotic=playstyle and good/evil/neutral being preferred alignment then I am firmly lawful neutral. 

Lawful evil mainly fits not on the basis of being selfish in terms of my own survivability but in not generally caring who or what must be done to win within the boundaries of the rules. When I have power roles like vig or cop I have tended to use them in a way that best suits my own desires than the exact best interest of town, mostly in that I'll use them on wildcards that I can't read as my ego compels me to want to take my main suspects down in-thread.


----------



## Didi (Sep 30, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Okay imma do a few more:
> 
> Didi: Lawful Neutral
> Senjou: True Neutral
> ...





how am I lawful tho


----------



## Santí (Sep 30, 2016)

>I fit in with Legend and Rion.

Life is suffering. Why even live?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 30, 2016)

Santi said:


> >I fit in with Legend and Rion.
> 
> Life is suffering. Why even live?



And Psychic too.

You spamming laxus gifs while saying you were gonna redirect a lynch into town just for the lulz made a prrtty strong impression.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 30, 2016)

@Melodie @Millefeuille 

Actually the typo was accidental, but I'll leave it there

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 30, 2016)

I see you as neutral Evil actually.

Don't get Legend as Chaotic Evil. He's more True Neutral or Lawful Neutral to me.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 30, 2016)

Didi said:


> how am I lawful tho


> lawful

I read that as awful and agreed.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 30, 2016)

Discord channel for the game for anyone that might wanna spectate it or just hang out 


Maybe even sub in


----------



## Catamount (Sep 30, 2016)

> tfw u suddenly get internet in the mountains, get online and see the last alert: "Finalbeta is now following you"



I think need to go to church. Or get a Russian tank. Or both.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 30, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > lawful
> 
> I read that as awful and agreed.


GOTEM


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 30, 2016)

Aries said:


> Shazam/Captain Marvel was once considered a Superman Clone/Rival before DC Bought the rights to his character. Basically Shazam/Captain Marvel was the first ever kid hero. The premise is that a foster kid named billy batson stumbles upon a magic rock where a old man gives him magical powers that can only be used when uttering the words SHAZAM. Turning billy Battson into a superman like adult being. Similar powers as superman just with the power to use magic thunder/elictricity. The appeal to billy was that he's a nice kid who wants to do good, as shazam he's a oddball as he's still a kid and acts like one but everyone thinks he's a adult. He's a kid friendly version of superman


well shit. i like it


----------



## Didi (Sep 30, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > lawful
> 
> I read that as awful and agreed.







also
>still no actual answer


----------



## Santí (Sep 30, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> And Psychic too.
> 
> You spamming laxus gifs while saying you were gonna redirect a lynch into town just for the lulz made a prrtty strong impression.



Wait, wasn't I scum in that game?


----------



## Stelios (Sep 30, 2016)

Didi said:


> also
> >still no actual answer




Ever killed an npc from your party because you didn't want to split loot?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 30, 2016)

Santi said:


> Wait, wasn't I scum in that game?



Its about character, not role. You acted like you were the fucking Joker.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 30, 2016)

Just finished Phoenix Wright 3. Really good game, probably the best in the trilogy. I'm starting Apollo Justice tomorrow.

Also I've been ranking the cases mentally and I wanna post it somewhere:


*Spoiler*: __ 




2-4: this case is perfect not just by how well it pulls its twists but also how thrilling it is to play. I was on the edge of my seat during the whole part 2 trial. And Shelly De Killer is awesome.

3-5: this case is plot porn. It keeps getting more and more complicated and yet making sense. It closes the series perfectly. And Godot 

1-4: this case just refuses to end, and it features a villain that really feels impossible to beat. The extent you have to go through to beat him is unbelieavable, and it is so rewarding when you win.

1-5: this case features the best villain in the series (probably only tied with Dahlia Hawthore) and an amazing team up by Phoenix Wright and Edgeworth to defeat someone who has way too many resources. Also love Emma Skye. It drags out more than it should though.

3-3: the perfect filler case. There is nothing groundbreaking about it, but every character is so interesting and the court is so fun to play it just works.

3-4: a great set-up to the amazing ending. With a sad twist in the end, which gives you thirsty to play 3-5 already. The case itself is pretty solid, but straightfoward. Also fuck Dahlia.

1-2: this is where you learn this game is not kidding with you. The situation starts really bad, and gets worse quite fast. The characters are great, the plot is great, but the Mia ex Machina at the end was lame.

2-2: pretty solid case with good characters, but nothing really groundbreaking.

1-3: this is as good as tutorial cases get. The plot is just good, the villain is good (again, FUCK Dahlia). But its still a tutorial case so it's kind of limited.

3-2: this is a filler case disguised as a main one. The plot is really clever, but Luke Atmey gets boring fast and the case suffers for not having any other plausible suspects. Godot saves it.

2-3: this case is bad, but not as bad as people say. The characters are pretty likable even if they are annoying (like, the clown is a genuinely good guy, he just needs to shut up). The plot is kind of forced and the killer identity could be seen 10 miles away though.

2-1: nothing special, but a step up from the first tutorial case in the series.

1-1: this is as basic as a case gets. Good, but nothing more.

1-3: I don't like this one because it is too long for its own good. This series made a good decision by sropping 3-part cases after the first game and it shows. The characters are all very annoying and the investigation part is just unfun. It has too much backtracking and side quests that feel like a Zelda knock-off. The plot is solid though, and the last court day is pretty good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Old 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Jeroen (Sep 30, 2016)

Majora's Mask.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 30, 2016)

Marco is NFs Superman

(Waits patiently for vastos reaction)


----------



## Aries (Sep 30, 2016)

On to the never ending DC Comparisons

Villains:
DarkSied-Law
Vandal Savage- Mr. Waffles

Heroes:
Green Arrow-SinRaven
Shazam-Crugyr
Batman-Wad
--------------------------------


Ima make a case for ole santi. Santi is NFs Black Adam. Who is Black Adam you say? Black Adam was Shazams first champion. A Egyption pharaoh who eventually was corrupted by power and had to be sealed away only to return years later. Black Adam is a darker and edgier version of Shazam/Billy Batson. He's unforgiving, ruthless and will kill you if you get in his way yet he's not a villain. He's a anti hero in every sense of the word. He cares only for himself and family. Everyone else could burn for all he cares for.

Santi is the same. You wrong him and your on his shit list. His playstyle is "ruthless" whether he plays as town or mafia or other games a la smash bros he will pummel you down to submission. Yet behind that cold exterior lives a man who shows his soft side to his friends and family. A type of man who would wage war with others for harming his friends and family. Santi is the type of man if given a kill shot will kill you for getting in his way or just annoy him. Ask familyparka . both of them are very arrogant of their own skills which leads them to jump head on to conflict. They can handle their own the majority of times against anyone but at times end up facing someone out of their league and get slapped around thanks to the fact they refuse to think that they can't be beaten.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tiger (Sep 30, 2016)

Always thought it was Darkseid.


----------



## Aries (Sep 30, 2016)

Mobile auto correct


----------



## Marco (Sep 30, 2016)

Aries said:


> Marco is NFs Superman
> 
> (Waits patiently for vastos reaction)



We gonna have to wait very patiently for that.


----------



## Aries (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm going to make a case why Vasto is really The Spectre of Mafia. Who is Spectre? He is The Agent of Gods Wrath the same way Vasto has ascended in the mafia community to Agent of Mafia Gods Spite. Anyone who cross these 2 individuals are boned as they will kill you in karmic ways. Both individuals are dangerous regardless of what place in the universe/game they are in yet they both are limited in what they can or can not do. The Spectre like vasto is bound by the rules/roles that the host/god gives them. They can not act on their own to deliver their Devine wrath onto a player/person they need permission to do so while vasto needs a kill role to do so. Their not evil nor are they good. They are true neutral. A force of nature that can not be reasoned with that is what vasto/spectre are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 30, 2016)

Marco said:


> We gonna have to wait very patiently for that.



Vastos time as superman is up. He's done a bad job convincing us xxxdarkxxxnationxxx was a good name change then superman has convincing the outside world superman and Clark are not the same person . we need someone who can symbolize the truth, justice and mafia way. A symbol to our community. 

Also reason for the change is because the following comparisons aka villains make the hero-villain dynamic more compelling /makes more sense


----------



## Santí (Sep 30, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Its about character, not role. You acted like you were the fucking Joker.



They kind of go hand in hand though, no? Obviously I'd do things and make plays as scum that I'd never do as town


----------



## Marco (Sep 30, 2016)

But where is that fool? He disappeared completely. 

Is he pulling a eDyH?


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 30, 2016)

Vasto is gone? I didn't notice. And I don't mean that in a bad way. Vasto is pretty much the only one here that went from the start from my NF mafia career until present, without any disappearance from him in between. He's a constant factor, so it's weird for me to say he's not here. 

...

Because no matter how Tsundere he acts, he'll always be in my Heart.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 30, 2016)

He took a break right after my Final Fantasy game, and now again after my Pokemon game.

I told him to take some time to do other shit and come back refreshed. He just seemed tired.


----------



## Nello (Sep 30, 2016)

Law hates Vasto


----------



## Tiger (Sep 30, 2016)

Quite the opposite, actually.


----------



## Nello (Sep 30, 2016)

Don't lie. You drove him away from his favourite game, you monster.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 30, 2016)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 30, 2016)

Gonna make a case why WolfPrinceKiba is Mafias Brainiac. Brainiac is a being who is defined by 2 things. His intelligence and being inhuman. WolfPrinceKiba is defined by 2 things here his intelligence of mafia game mechanics and being inhuman /furry. There's some thing mechanical about them and by that I mean they don't display a personality in comparison to others. I don't mean that  in a negative way as its part of their charm. Their not there to humor you or be your best buddy, they are there to follow their objective to be the most advanced being in the universe/section. Both are the types to not engage in battles unless they have prep time this is shown by the fact WPK waits until a while before contributing to the game. Brainiac goal is to gather all knowledge in the universe while being specific/choosy in collecting cities to his collection while WPK needs to gather a huge source of info for all his games before he hosts them.

Whether it be small or big games as well as being really specific/choosy in which games he plays to add to his games played collection. Both can be said to have a ego but its not a over the top ego to be center of attention. Far from it they know their skills comes from precision not power. They excel in their knowledge but don't expect them to be imaginative with their planning, they play it safe. Facts over trivial things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 30, 2016)

ahahahaaaaaa,


----------



## Magic (Sep 30, 2016)

@ everyone
your favorite games on the site?
and uh one reason why


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 30, 2016)

Law you really hate vasto it's your fault :<


----------



## Hero (Oct 1, 2016)

I didn't even notice he was gone. His impact


----------



## Hero (Oct 1, 2016)

Also what the fuck is chaotic neutral


----------



## Araragi (Oct 1, 2016)

RemChu said:


> @ everyone
> your favorite games on the site?
> and uh one reason why



I think my fav games I've ever played in have been Law/DDL's final fantasy, Favs, and parka's all stars.

The common theme between them being the RM.


Hero said:


> Also what the fuck is chaotic neutral


"*Chaotic neutral* is the best alignment you can be because it represents true freedom from both society's restrictions and a do-gooder's zeal. *Chaotic neutral* can be a dangerous alignment when it seeks to eliminate all authority, harmony, and order in society."


----------



## Marco (Oct 1, 2016)

Final Fantasy was Law and his brother, Draekke's, game. WPK and DDL teamed up for the Favs. 


It's practically impossible for me to choose a favorite game. Maybe I could make a Top 20 list.


----------



## Magic (Oct 1, 2016)

so general consensus is RM is most fun and tend to be longer games?


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 1, 2016)

role madness are much more fun. probably because they have instability and unknown to what could happen. and the time and work in the roles as well.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2016)

role madness are only more fun when theyre open setup tbh


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 1, 2016)

RemChu said:


> @ everyone
> your favorite games on the site?
> and uh one reason why


James War of the Realm

Original characters as the roles, with some of the coolest abilities I've seen still to this day. The game that inspired me to become a host.

If only I wasn't robbed of my rightful victory


----------



## Magic (Oct 1, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> James War of the Realm
> 
> Original characters as the roles, with some of the coolest abilities I've seen still to this day. The game that inspired me to become a host.
> 
> If only I wasn't robbed of my rightful victory


was that one with u and me on different teams or something those were fun games,
felt more like ability chess though. (if im remembering right)


----------



## Magic (Oct 1, 2016)

wat said:


> role madness are only more fun when theyre open setup tbh


sooooo for you is the surprise element annoying/problematic?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2016)

definitely


----------



## Stelios (Oct 1, 2016)

Hero said:


> Also what the fuck is chaotic neutral


----------



## Magic (Oct 1, 2016)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


been brainstorming came up with some cool new ideas.

epiphany ftw


----------



## Chaos (Oct 1, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> James War of the Realm
> 
> Original characters as the roles, with some of the coolest abilities I've seen still to this day. The game that inspired me to become a host.
> 
> If only I wasn't robbed of my rightful victory



This game was amazing.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 1, 2016)

Can't pick a favorite, but I have some best experiences:

@familyparka  's Heroes of Olympus, where I did great with scumhunting (even though I lost in the end).

Also his Monogatari mafia, my only game as an indie ever.

@Aries  's Batman game, which had such a cool ending.

@Psychic  s League of Legends, another game with an awesome ending.

@Marco @WolfPrinceKiba and @Firaea's tale of Gallant Jiraya, my favorite game as scum.

@Chaos 's Dethy game from 2014.

And Favorites V. The one I hosted with WPK. Such a fun game to both design and watch. I wish I could host a favs game again, but I don't have enough time.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 1, 2016)

Hero said:


> Also what the fuck is chaotic neutral

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 1, 2016)

Making a case why Alwaysmind is Mafias The Question (Justice League Unlimited version). Who is the The Question you ask? The Question is a odd ball conspiracy theorist and paranoid investigator. Who is Alwaysmind? A oddball conspiracy theorist and a paranoid mafia player. That is the charm of both of them, in a world/section filled with wacky personalities or personas these guys are the ones who stand out because of how eccentric they seem to the public eye. In fact everyone who comes in contact with the question think he's crazy and doesn't make sense so they choose to ignore him. But behind that eccentric exterior is a man who knows what he's talking about but is overlooked because of his odd ball characteristics. 

The same can be said for Alwaysmind. Every person that plays with Alwaysmind think he's wacky and doesn't make any sense so they ignore him or his suggestions. Half the time Alwaysmind is right on the money but because of his oddball characteristics people don't take it serious. Their both very paranoid with Alwaysmind always having his mind on the trigger. The Question is the same resorting to kill Luthor over telling anyone Luthor scheme. 2 faceless individuals who are true mvps of their section/world even if nobody gives them the respect they deserve.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stelios (Oct 1, 2016)

I see Aries is preping member's mafia game characters 

go on


----------



## Aries (Oct 1, 2016)

Hmm I might continue on with the mafia league edits eventually. So much potential storylines can be used and characters didn't get the chance to use.


----------



## Aries (Oct 1, 2016)

List of comparisons have in mind already/ will likely do by tomorrow.
Stelios
Didi
Chaos
Dragon D. Luffy

Peeps still need to do. Have a vague comparison
Hero
Savage
Rem
Josuke
Legend

Everyone else
Etc.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Araragi (Oct 1, 2016)

I've been waiting for this


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 1, 2016)

I have no clue who my guy is.


----------



## Aries (Oct 1, 2016)

This is vandal savage


He's one of DCs most dangerous foes. He's immortal and responsible for a lot of the worlds problems.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 1, 2016)

Aries said:


> This is vandal savage
> 
> 
> He's one of DCs most dangerous foes. He's immortal and responsible for a lot of the worlds problems.



Not sure how I feel about this.


----------



## Aries (Oct 1, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Not sure how I feel about this.


Vandal is the type of guy who does things just because he's bored. He's conquered the world many times before but gives it up out of boredom. He views himself as being above the concept of good or evil. He's a classy guy with a mean streak if crossed. He suits you quite well I think


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 1, 2016)

Aries said:


> Vandal is the type of guy who does things just because he's bored. He's conquered the world many times before but gives it up out of boredom. He views himself as being above the concept of good or evil. He's a classy guy with a mean streak if crossed. He suits you quite well I think



Sounds like me. 

Maybe I should try conquering the world.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Araragi (Oct 1, 2016)

jeron no


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 1, 2016)

Senjou said:


> jeroen no



This reminds me...
You're missing an 'e' there.
Wanted to correct you during CB trivia, but no time.

Also, yes.


----------



## Didi (Oct 1, 2016)

Jerommeke no


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 1, 2016)

Didi said:


> Jerommeke no



I've had people call me that.
Usually in reference to Suske en Wiske.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 1, 2016)

Also, yes.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 1, 2016)

If anyone is online right now for the coming few hours and is not afraid to speak, we only need two more people on in the Discord game, so please join and we can start ty ty ty


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 1, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> If anyone is online right now for the coming few hours and is not afraid to speak, we only need two more people on in the Discord game, so please join and we can start ty ty ty



@Marco


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 1, 2016)

I was tasked with the task to bring Marco up in there, but I have zero ways of contacting him outside the forum, so @Marco.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 1, 2016)

@Marco again.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 1, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> @Marco


Wtf that was my task. @Marco


----------



## Araragi (Oct 1, 2016)

@Marco


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 1, 2016)

@Marco 
I'm just helping you, Sin.


----------



## Araragi (Oct 1, 2016)

@Mr. Waffles


----------



## Nello (Oct 1, 2016)

smh Yeroon has no faith in Sin


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 1, 2016)

Senjou said:


> @Mr. Waffles



@Senjou 

Hi!


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 1, 2016)

Nello said:


> smh Yeroon has no faith in Sin



What nonsense is this ? 
Can't I even help out ?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Oct 1, 2016)

@wat check yo phone famiglia


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 1, 2016)

@Marco get up in here f4gg0t


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2016)

Didi said:


> @wat check yo phone famiglia



o

ya im in what do


----------



## Didi (Oct 1, 2016)

Check yo convos

Mystic should've dropped a discord link in there


----------



## Didi (Oct 1, 2016)

nvm you already found it ayy


----------



## Tiger (Oct 1, 2016)

I did an original fiction game on TMF called Angels of Ulennia. As someone who is currently struggling with writing his own novel series, I go back and forth on whether it makes sense to do more original fiction games or stick to already established themes. 

Battle for Mars was original fiction as well.

I've put out consistently well liked games, but it doesn't surprise me no one would pick one of mine as an all-time favorite. 

I also have a hard time justifying spending too much time on story write-ups when I should be writing chapters and am procrastinating. I sometimes think my entire hosting career is due to writer's block.

Angels of Ulennia was created because of a failed project where I was asked to write an epic story for a videogame-- spent two weeks on it, then was told the game was going in a completely different direction. So I translated it to mafia instead.

Part of why it's hard to do that is most stories have main characters that always survive to the end of the story and in mafia anyone can die. For example, in OP1 Luffy died. When I decided it would continue on in continuity...it changed the landscape of the series for my mafia games.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 1, 2016)

@Chaos, come on we need more dutchies up in there. @Stelios fuck your kid and go play with us.

Also @Marco


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 1, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> @Stelios fuck your kid and go play with us.


Please not literally.

@Marco


----------



## Nello (Oct 1, 2016)

I'll do one so he can do the other.

Teamwork


----------



## Didi (Oct 1, 2016)

@Stelios where the fuck did you go?


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 1, 2016)

Yeah @Stelios 


@Marco


----------



## Didi (Oct 1, 2016)

@Chaos 
@God 
@Nighty the Mighty


----------



## Didi (Oct 1, 2016)

@Nello


----------



## Nello (Oct 1, 2016)

NO


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 1, 2016)

@Marco


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 1, 2016)

@Marco 

@Nello


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 1, 2016)

@Marco


----------



## Didi (Oct 1, 2016)

@Stelios wtf m8


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 1, 2016)

@Marco 
Where art thou ?


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 1, 2016)

@Marco


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 1, 2016)

@Marco


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 1, 2016)

@Marco


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 1, 2016)

@Marco 
@Stelios


----------



## Tiger (Oct 1, 2016)

Alerts don't become easier to spot when there's more of them.

He might be asleep?


----------



## Nello (Oct 1, 2016)

That's just stupid 

@Marco


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 1, 2016)

Law said:


> Alerts don't become easier to spot when there's more of them.
> 
> He might be asleep?



Pfffffftt.

This is a matter of principle.

And boredom.

And annoyance.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 1, 2016)

Just came home from work and tbh the last thing I feel like right now is actually talking to people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 1, 2016)

we're just texting anyway


----------



## Didi (Oct 1, 2016)

Join us @Chaos


also I still want an explanation from @Stelios for this shit


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 1, 2016)

@Marco we want to do another one


----------



## Magic (Oct 1, 2016)

Game 1 was fun,


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2016)

The Discord Voice Com Game Concluded

Town (WAD, Didi, Stelios, Mr. Waffles, RemChu) won (Mr. Waffles - Cop, RemChu - Doctor) vs. Sin & Nello (scum)


it went like this

d1: lynched stelios(generic)
n1: remchu(doctor) killed
d2: waffles claimed cop, investigation on me (innocent), sin counterclaimed cop investigation on nello (guilty) we lynched nello(scum)
n2: wad(generic) killed 
d3: lynched sin(scum)


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 1, 2016)

I panicked.

You forgot we had 4 generic claims day one. 5 if you count me, but everybody forgot about that


----------



## Nello (Oct 1, 2016)

We both fucked up


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 1, 2016)

Nello said:


> We both fucked up


it didn't help that I couldn't hear you talking so I didn't know if you said suspicious shit or nah


----------



## Nello (Oct 1, 2016)

What was up with that


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 1, 2016)

MvP Nello in the second game


----------



## Nello (Oct 1, 2016)

Idk what happened


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 1, 2016)

Town too op, 100% winrate, pls nerf


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 1, 2016)

It was fun. >.>


----------



## Magic (Oct 1, 2016)

Lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2016)

games 2 and 3 tho


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 1, 2016)

I'll try and upload them soon


----------



## Didi (Oct 1, 2016)

Didi 3 outta 3 wins np

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 1, 2016)

Perhaps I should host a game with the format of games 2 and 3 to see how it would play out forum style.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 1, 2016)

Actually might have to edit the first one at least cause I didn't have it on the right window and some of it might be jarring to listen to without context


----------



## Magic (Oct 1, 2016)

WOW @ clg


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 1, 2016)

Didi said:


> @Chaos
> @God
> @Nighty the Mighty

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Araragi (Oct 1, 2016)

@Nighty the Mighty


----------



## Araragi (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Marco (Oct 2, 2016)

Them alerts. I thought someone died.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 2, 2016)

Nighty the Mighty said:


>



Get a mic


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 2, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Get a mic

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 2, 2016)

stephen

recording when

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 2, 2016)

Nighty the Mighty said:


>



Don't give me that 



wat said:


> stephen
> 
> recording when



Uh, I'll upload games 2 and 3 right now


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 2, 2016)

Game 2:

Game 3:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marco (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm guessing bigdikswag is WAD. What, with the statistics and shit.


----------



## Marco (Oct 2, 2016)

And Mystic, shame on you. Windows 10.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 2, 2016)

I got it for free


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2016)

Why is game 2 private.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 2, 2016)

Uh, it shouldn't be.

Let me adjust it.


----------



## Marco (Oct 2, 2016)

Everyone got it for free, Blanche.

Game 3: lol Waffles


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 2, 2016)

Marco said:


> I'm guessing bigdikswag is WAD. What, with the statistics and shit.



You should have known it was him just by the name alone.


----------



## Marco (Oct 2, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You should have known it was him just by the name alone.


True enough. And he sounds exactly like I expected. Like a Radio Jockey. Or podcast guy.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 2, 2016)

Marco said:


> Game 3: lol Waffles







Marco said:


> True enough. And he sounds exactly like I expected. Like a Radio Jockey. Or podcast guy.



He is quite entertaining to listen to.


----------



## Marco (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm just wafflin'


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 2, 2016)

Marco said:


> I'm just wafflin'



Aren't we all.


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2016)

8:15 game 2



Omg didi and sin

rofl cant breathe


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2016)

Asks me who do i I think is sk and alien.

I mention alien first, stumble to think of who would be the sk, Sin goes "you are the sk!"

i was done.  beautiful questioning o.o


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 2, 2016)

that game 3 was hilarious 

no game 1 recording?


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 2, 2016)

wat said:


> that game 3 was hilarious
> 
> no game 1 recording?



I should have never answered your question of me being a generic during game 2. 
Would have solod the game...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 2, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I should have never answered your question of me being a generic during game 2.
> Would have solod the game...



i just like how we completely forgot about you for like 6-7 minutes then it was like WAIT A SECOND


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 2, 2016)

wat said:


> i just like how we completely forgot about you for like 6-7 minutes then it was like WAIT A SECOND



It started out so well, but you just had to ruin it. 

I should talk more though. >...>


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 2, 2016)

I'll always have my eye on you, Jeroen.

> Jeroen


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 2, 2016)

wat said:


> I'll always have my eye on you, Jeroen.
> 
> > Jeroen



It's not like I care, baka.



Can't add "Manlio" to that...
Hi Manlio!

> Manlio


----------



## Nello (Oct 2, 2016)

"Actually, you know what, statistics!"

No 

Was fun though  I'd be up for this again if you gave scum some balancing love.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 2, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> @Chaos, come on we need more dutchies up in there. @Stelios fuck your kid and go play with us.
> 
> Also @Marco



Eeh behave blondie...



wat said:


> that game 3 was hilarious
> 
> no game 1 recording?



You said you had overwatch on to record the game? Which game?


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2016)

You can't balance talking, just need practice lying to each other.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 2, 2016)

Holy shit you guys could hear Nello 200% clearer than I could. This is the first time I legit heard his voice


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 2, 2016)

@RemChu send in your damn characters so we can start that game


----------



## Marco (Oct 2, 2016)

@Nello, what was your role in Dark Souls game?


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2016)

Uhhhh, thinking of an economy system for the Mr.Robot game.

Town could potentially win by restoring the economy to previous normal levels.

Mafia can win by tanking the economy.
Of course majority vote still wins it.

I'm using a very broad definition of economy. You can have an information economy and so on and so forth. Maybe post count contributes to the economy? Something like that. Deaths/hacking/disrupting of key persons can lead to stocks falling.

Lots of other ideas, but want to keep it under wrap for some surprises.

I'm watching the show over and over and then filling in ideas for characters here and there.

Like 10% done with roles.


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> @RemChu send in your damn characters so we can start that game


I can't send pm, how did u do it?


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2016)

Maybe even votes at the end of the day would add to the resource economy.

Both posts and votes can be measured.
.....


----------



## Marco (Oct 2, 2016)

Be careful of mechanics that require you to keep track of numbers.


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2016)

^ because?

I mean if the forum goes to shit and i can't look at post count...ya that can be bad.

I was thinking of having roles with passives/actives that can influence the economy to certain degrees.


----------



## Marco (Oct 2, 2016)

Because you have to keep tracking it.


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2016)

Well yeah it would be something like this

Economy = ( ____ x_____)/t (with some other shit going on still thinking it through)

It's 2 am, I have like 2 pages of notebook paper with abilities for different characters on my work desk.

I'm losing my mind.


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2016)

OH SHIT epiphany.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 2, 2016)

Which region do you guys play overwatch? Americas?


----------



## Chaos (Oct 2, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Which region do you guys play overwatch? Americas?



PS4?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 2, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> I got it for free



So did I but reverted back to 8.1 because it wouldn't recognize the Internet


Let's make a tradition, day 1 let's just lynch nello


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2016)

Talking to myself out loud:
Could have a source that generates money at intervals on odd days or something .
drains to take money out of the game.
converters to turn money into other resources like vote power or a one shot protection or something.
traders that can trade the money.

but of course this seems like a lot to keep track of....like Marco was saying.

rip

but ultimately the economy would be like a big number thing at the start of every day, like a win con thing.

and thinking players could have funds depending on their role and other secret attributes they just start with.



and ya I'm going nuts/


----------



## Stelios (Oct 2, 2016)

Chaos said:


> PS4?


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2016)

@Stelios
ehhhhh, you could play with sworder and melodie? they are pro o.o


----------



## Stelios (Oct 2, 2016)

I doubt I can do any type of ranked team-play with my availability


----------



## Nello (Oct 2, 2016)

Marco said:


> @Nello, what was your role in Dark Souls game?


Leonhard I think? One of Rosaria's "Fingers"


----------



## Nello (Oct 2, 2016)

I should start playing overwatch again


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2016)

have we had any economy mafia games that did well?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 2, 2016)

RemChu said:


> have we had any economy mafia games that did well?


No, Donald trump did not make town great again.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 2, 2016)

We should have an oligarchy Mafia.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 2, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> No, Donald trump did not make town great again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 2, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> - Paper
> 
> Why





he had a good quote about paper and brain synapses there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 2, 2016)

New convo title: I'm not sure if I'm generic.


----------



## Nello (Oct 2, 2016)

>.>

<.<

...you can never be too sure.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 2, 2016)

Game 1 is like 40 minutes long and I guess I could put it up without trying to edit in some context


----------



## Aries (Oct 2, 2016)

Making a case why Didi is the General Zod of Mafia. Who is General Zod you ask? Zod was once a loyal soldier of the army of krypton, his great skills allowed him to move up in the ranks as general. Viewed as a hero of krypton by its people, Zod eventually decided to revolt against the government and take over krypton when he found out he was lied to but was stopped and exiled into the phantom zone. A hollow dimension separated from the rest of the universe filled with the worst criminals in krypton history. Feeling betrayed by Jor El(Supermans dad) for not helping him in his revolt he swore vengeance on him and his family.

Who is Didi you ask? Didi was once a loyal mafia player, he played every mafia game he was invited to or majority of them. As he played his skills grew to the point he became a townie or mafia general in games. The type of guy who would lead his alignment to victory or hunt scum down. Just like Zod Didi was also lied to when his role was one shot killed in a Role Madness Game. Didi revolted against Role Madness games refusing to play any but RMania was running wild and Didi was exiled(left) the mafia community and lived/trapped in his own phantom zone... Aka the blender...a hollow dimension separated from the rest of the forum which has the worst criminals in nf history.

Both Zod and Didi returned out of their exile to wreak havoc but always stopped by a goody two shoes (Superman,Marco).  As much as Zod and Didi Respect Superman/Marco for their skills they dislike/are annoyed that its always them messing shit up for them. Those who know zod and remember him in his prime days fondly remember him as the hero/general of krypton while those who remember Didi in his prime as the king/general of the golden age of mafia. General Zod and Didi are good at what they do. Theirs a sense of tactics these 2 display that has made them admired or feared whether it be military tactics for war or townie/mafia tactics for mafia games, they will do anything to win even if it means sacrificing their own teams for victory. They are driven by ego and not satisfied when they overcome someone. No they want to dominate them and make them "kneel before them" and their superior skill.

Both Zod and Didi are not only old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) but they are living breathing representations of their cultures (krypton/mafia) old way of thinking. They view themselves as the top dogs and believe anyone not associated with their race aka (kryptonians/generic games) are sub par and need to be eradicated to make room for them. General Zod and Didi care for their community unfortunately because of their need to be the top dog/know what's best for the community block out any chance to experience any new things and want things to go back to the way things were.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Didi (Oct 2, 2016)

Kek, pretty fucking good


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 2, 2016)

Uploading game 1, edited it down to 30 minutes cause Nello never got a chance to discuss with sin properly during the night phases


----------



## Marco (Oct 2, 2016)

@~Mystic Serenade~ who did you modkill in Dark Souls?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 2, 2016)

Uh, Just Superman I believe


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 2, 2016)

I would have probably had to mod-kill WPK too but Nighty killed him


----------



## Marco (Oct 2, 2016)

And no other replacement but ThDyingBreed > Stelios, right?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 2, 2016)

yea that was the only replacement.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 2, 2016)

Game 1


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 2, 2016)

RemChu said:


> I can't send pm, how did u do it?


Ask him to send a qt


----------



## Stelios (Oct 2, 2016)

why the fuck do i sound like i smoked 10 bongs?
this is what happens when you try not to talk in full volume so you don't wake up anyone


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 2, 2016)

Bond Villain Stelios


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 2, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Game 1




Was really amusing to listen to


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 2, 2016)

Shinobu said:


> Was really amusing to listen to



Should join one


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 2, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Should join one



Nah I would've fucked up 

Excited enough for my first Mafia game now tho


----------



## Aries (Oct 2, 2016)

Ill join the next game if its on a weekend. Hopefully its not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 2, 2016)

Aries said:


> Ill join the next game if its on a weekend. Hopefully its not


i watched this before and just idk


----------



## Aries (Oct 2, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> i watched this before and just idk



Its a catchy theme. But yeah had the same reaction. Had to rewatch it a few times to get what was going on. Reminds me of this video


----------



## Stelios (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> - Paper
> 
> Why


I have a document on pc, but writing down on paper first, is more intuitive to my creative process.


----------



## Nello (Oct 2, 2016)

@Marco
_Town _Marco, Mr. Waffles, wat, Nighty, Savage, SinRaven, Chaos, Remchu, Mio, Mitsuru, Millefeuille, Aries, Lawrence777, Santi, Stelios, SoulTaker, Reznor, WolfPrinceKiba

I was town

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hero (Oct 2, 2016)

Make sure to wish Soul a happy birthday


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2016)

@SoulTaker 
HAve a good one! Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melodie (Oct 2, 2016)

Happy Birthday good sir


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 2, 2016)

RemChu said:


> I have a document on pc, but writing down on paper first, is more intuitive to my creative process.



Eh I guess I do things differently. The creative proccess happens all in my head, and the Doc on PC is used just to register the stuff I came up with.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 2, 2016)

Happy bday SoulTaker


----------



## Araragi (Oct 2, 2016)

hbd ST


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 2, 2016)

Happy birthday, ST!

Also sign up for my RWBY game plz!

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 2, 2016)

HBD


----------



## Aries (Oct 2, 2016)

Making a case why Catamount is Mafias Salem the cat.lazy atm to do a comparison but from now on will call you Salem

Reactions: Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 2, 2016)

Happy Birthday @SoulTaker !


----------



## Hero (Oct 3, 2016)

Senjou said:


> hbd ST


I'm in love with that avatar you're wearing


----------



## Araragi (Oct 3, 2016)

Hero said:


> I'm in love with that avatar you're wearing


ty

queen medb is a slut but she's qt af


----------



## hammer (Oct 3, 2016)

I just started watching yugioh arc v and I feel like the characters keep getting stupider every season


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 3, 2016)

Hero said:


> Make sure to wish Soul a happy birthday





Melodie said:


> Happy Birthday good sir





Aries said:


> Happy bday SoulTaker





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Happy birthday, ST!
> 
> Also sign up for my RWBY game plz!





Senjou said:


> hbd ST





SinRaven said:


> Happy Birthday @SoulTaker !



Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone. I really appreciate the sentiments.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Marco (Oct 3, 2016)

Happy birthday, Soul brother.


----------



## Marco (Oct 3, 2016)

Nello said:


> @Marco
> _Town _Marco, Mr. Waffles, wat, Nighty, Savage, SinRaven, Chaos, Remchu, Mio, Mitsuru, Millefeuille, Aries, Lawrence777, Santi, Stelios, SoulTaker, Reznor, WolfPrinceKiba
> 
> I was town



Thanks. Fixed.


----------



## Araragi (Oct 3, 2016)

hammer said:


> I just started watching yugioh arc v and I feel like the characters keep getting stupider every season


>watching past GX or 5D
>watching yu gi oh at all in the year of our lord 2010 + 6


----------



## Nello (Oct 3, 2016)

>wasting precious time that could be spent watching beyblade


----------



## Tiger (Oct 3, 2016)

@SoulTaker happy cake day, how many candles?


----------



## Tiger (Oct 3, 2016)

Senjou said:


> ty
> 
> queen medb is a *slut* but she's qt af



Said like it's a bad thing.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2016)

same


----------



## Araragi (Oct 3, 2016)

Nello said:


> >wasting precious time that could be spent watching beyblade



nello no


Law said:


> Said like it's a bad thing.


it's a bad thing when she's had almost everybody's diq in her. It's a good thing that she's lusting for diq tho and in fate, you're her master so


----------



## Araragi (Oct 3, 2016)

>no one has submitted a type-moon waifu to the waifu game

ffs this is why I wanted pete in it


----------



## Nello (Oct 3, 2016)

Senjou said:


> nello no


>implying beyblade isn't better than sex


> it's a bad thing when she's had almost everybody's diq in her. It's a good thing that she's lusting for diq tho and in fate, you're her master so


The internet was a mistake


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 3, 2016)

Marco said:


> Happy birthday, Soul brother.





Law said:


> @SoulTaker happy cake day, how many candles?



Thanks dudes, there's a reason you're my two favorite mods.

25 candles


----------



## Tiger (Oct 3, 2016)

Nello said:


> >implying beyblade isn't better than sex



You're doing it very wrong.



SoulTaker said:


> Thanks dudes, there's a reason you're my two favorite mods.
> 
> 25 candles



Still a pup.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 3, 2016)

Oh snap. 5k post.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 3, 2016)

So, happy birthday @SoulTaker, you get to choose the new title and poll.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 3, 2016)

Live and prosper @SoulTaker


----------



## Araragi (Oct 3, 2016)

Nello said:


> >implying beyblade isn't better than sex
> 
> The internet was a mistake


why blame the internet when the character made by a nipponese franchise


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Oct 3, 2016)

Blue Exorcist Season 2!!! (2017)


----------



## Marco (Oct 3, 2016)

Law said:


> Oh snap. 5k post.


That's some crazy coincidence.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 3, 2016)

A wild Owner appears.

Strange timing...did ST wish for Owner to all of a sudden post today when he blew out his candles??


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Oct 3, 2016)

Law said:


> A wild Owner appears.
> 
> Strange timing...did ST wish for Owner to all of a sudden post today when he blew out his candles??



I've been lurking/busy.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Oct 3, 2016)

also happy birthday to the one called SoulTaker


----------



## Chaos (Oct 3, 2016)

Happy birthday Soul


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 3, 2016)

Wow, thank you so much guys. I can't put together the right combo of words but I'm both humbled and honor by the outpouring of birthday wishes. I'll think of a poll and title but yea...

If you look at the join date and do the math then I've been on this site since I was 13 years old, I've kept the same set for almost 10 now too. As much as this place changes I don't really have any intention of ever leaving for too long.

Besides my addiction to arguing about sports and writing/directing the RPs on here, the Mafia community is such a huge reason I keep coming back no matter how long I leave for. I love the competitive environment of this place and I really love this game, specifically NF Mafia, as much as I love any other. When Jessica/Olivia asked me to be a replacement on her mafia team with LB and Law I didn't think 5 years later I have so much love for this place.

So thanks for showing me love guys, when I say I appreciate it I hope you know I really mean it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Oct 3, 2016)

Enough with the mushy bullshit, and get us that title and poll!

Also...whatcha doing for your birthday?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2016)

yeah happy birthday btw


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2016)

game is minutes away boyz


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2016)

Happy birthday, ST!

> 25

Pfffft still a whippersnapper.


----------



## Araragi (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Araragi (Oct 3, 2016)

Sounds like a threat. IRL mafia member jerone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melodie (Oct 3, 2016)

It's a threat.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2016)

Senjou said:


>







Senjou said:


> Sounds like a threat. IRL mafia member jerone



Better watch out then.


----------



## Araragi (Oct 3, 2016)

It's okay, mello will protect me


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2016)

Melodie said:


> It's a threat.



I blame a coworker for this.
Bastard always says that to me for all the things.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2016)

Senjou said:


> It's okay, mello will protect me



Will she ?

Will she really ?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Araragi (Oct 3, 2016)

He's out to kill you waffles. Be careful.


----------



## Araragi (Oct 3, 2016)

A Clairebear is the most loyal and aggressive type of bear so yes, she will.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2016)

Senjou said:


> A Clairebear is the most loyal and aggressive type of bear so yes, she will.



> aggressive

This doesn't do you any favours.
She'll probably kill you before I ever get the chance.


----------



## Araragi (Oct 3, 2016)

I control her with my bear hugs


----------



## Melodie (Oct 3, 2016)

no


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2016)

Senjou said:


> I control her with my bear hugs



You're overconfident in your hugs. 

She'll just go  on you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Araragi (Oct 3, 2016)

She's also super tsundere


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2016)

Senjou said:


> She's also super tsundere



Saying things like that won't do you any favours either. 
You should be more careful.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2016)

she will protect you

except from soccer balls

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Oct 3, 2016)

Thinking it would be fun to host?
Want to help bolster activity for the section?
Do you like food? A lot?

PM me. Let's talk.


----------



## Araragi (Oct 3, 2016)

Can I talk with you even if I don't feel like hosting


----------



## Tiger (Oct 3, 2016)

Hmmm

Yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Araragi (Oct 3, 2016)

Hey law


----------



## Didi (Oct 3, 2016)

Waffles = Willem Holleeder confirmed, I fucking knew it


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2016)

Law said:


> Thinking it would be fun to host?
> Want to help bolster activity for the section?
> Do you like food? A lot?
> 
> PM me. Let's talk.



You sound like an ad. 

Also, what's up with the food ?



Senjou said:


> Can I talk with you even if I don't feel like hosting



Making friends in high places won't save you from me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2016)

Didi said:


> Waffles = Willem Holleeder confirmed, I fucking knew it



Should I feel bad about not knowing who the fuck that is ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2016)

in b4 law is gonna incentivize people to host mafia games by ordering pizza for them

GOD DAMN IT I COULD HAVE HAD A FREE PIZZA


----------



## Didi (Oct 3, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Should I feel bad about not knowing who the fuck that is ?




Considering he's by far the most well known Dutch criminal, kinda yeah

also known as De Neus

most famous thing he did was the Heineken kidnapping


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2016)

wat said:


> in b4 law is gonna incentivize people to host mafia games by ordering pizza for them
> 
> GOD DAMN IT I COULD HAVE HAD A FREE PIZZA



Don't be a @Reznor , Manlio.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 3, 2016)

Senjou said:


> Hey law



Hey Aladdin.



Mr. Waffles said:


> You sound like an ad.
> 
> Also, what's up with the food ?
> 
> ...



It was an ad.

You'd have to answer the ad to find out.

It might.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2016)

Didi said:


> Considering he's by far the most well known Dutch criminal, kinda yeah
> 
> also known as De Neus
> 
> most famous thing he did was the Heineken kidnapping



> The Nose

Dude needs a better nickname.
That one is just horrible.

> Heineken kidnapping

I vaguely recall this.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2016)

Law said:


> Hey Aladdin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm tempted to answer the ad, but sounds like a scam to me.


----------



## Melodie (Oct 3, 2016)

wat said:


> she will protect you
> 
> except from soccer balls


you have gr8 memory sir


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 3, 2016)

This post is to be repped by Law.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 3, 2016)

Getting pumped for my Disney vs Anime mafia, but bummed too because I know I'm not going to host it til Spring.

If only I could get paid for this.


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 3, 2016)

Happy bday ST, get lit


----------



## Chaos (Oct 3, 2016)

Law said:


> Getting pumped for my Disney vs Anime mafia, but bummed too because I know I'm not going to host it til Spring.
> 
> If only I could get paid for this.



With the quality if games you put out, you probably could if you hosted them irl.

I'd pay for an irl 'mafia club' and I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one. 

It would be pretty hard to find a way to make complex games work in the real world, but there should be a market for it.


----------



## Marco (Oct 3, 2016)

Riddle rooms and adventure rooms are legit business now. Who knows? It's possible.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 3, 2016)

Chaos said:


> With the quality if games you put out, you probably could if you hosted them irl.
> 
> I'd pay for an irl 'mafia club' and I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one.
> 
> It would be pretty hard to find a way to make complex games work in the real world, but there should be a market for it.


I would pay good money for a tabletop game with mechanics similar to Law's role madness mafia games.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 3, 2016)

These days, that would mean making a board game/tabletop game.

What Sin said.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 3, 2016)

Tabletop Cafes are pretty popular up here in Canucksville, too


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 3, 2016)

And not only Law's, tbh. There are tons of hosts here that create amazing mechanics that people still talk about to this date or that inspired tons of other games.

Law, Laix, James, Wormo, WPK, CR. You guys (and others I'm forgetting) should collaborate and bring out a tabletop game, yo.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 3, 2016)

I could see it working easier through software on a tablet or something like that.

Tabletop would definitely have more charm to it though.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 3, 2016)

Well, the problem is, they have tabletop games for Werewolf, Ultimate Werewolf, etc. already.

And there are thousands of tabletop games out there, saturating the market. They usually follow one of a few different genres, like co-op, semi co-op, deck-building, dice-rolling, etc.

Part of what makes role madness games so much fun, is the imagination that not only comes from the host, but the player. For it to truly be a blast, the players have to imagine their fireball or sword or nuke hitting their opponent. Or whatever their crazy ability is, when it's clearly explained what it is, our brain just quickly moves past it going "yup, explosions, piercing, got it-- I can imagine that, move on".

But in tabletop form, or in RL, a lot of games now are more literal and "see what you can do" right in front of you. Also, it's very difficult to be allowed to use pre-existing material...especially from more than one protected series.

You could be contracted to make a Walking Dead tabletop game, but you're not allowed to make a Walking Dead vs Looney Tunes tabletop game. Not only that, but most tabletop games that "kill players" fail, because no one likes to just sit and watch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Oct 3, 2016)

If I had been told when I was 12 that "videogame writing" was a thing that could be done later in life, but "you also need computer skills, because no company just hires writers-- they hire programmers who also show some signs of creativity to write their stories for them"-- I might have been more prepared for something like that.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 3, 2016)

The way I see it, you could make the software/game in such a way that you can add in the roles and such into the 'frame' provided.

Just a framework you can use to run your own sessions, not an actual finished game for mass production. This way you can host any theme without problems as the copyrighted material stays between your own four walls.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 3, 2016)

I do sometimes wonder if the creativity that goes into these wild games could be packaged up into a portfolio for an employer. And if that were the case, what's to stop someone from stealing them all, lol


----------



## Tiger (Oct 3, 2016)

And you know, as silly as it might sound. Creative theft is one of the main reasons why I wouldn't make a mafia out of my unfinished novels.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 3, 2016)

Law said:


> And you know, as silly as it might sound. Creative theft is one of the main reasons why I wouldn't make a mafia out of my unfinished novels.


That doesn't sound silly at all.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2016)

We should try doing live mafia on skype some time. With webcam and all.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 3, 2016)

I always had the idea in my head to host a mafia game (or a series of mafia games) based on the world of the DnD games I Dungeon Master. For two reasons, one being: that world is so big and expansive at this point, that there's enough material to create a few mafia games with and the second reason being that I would base part of the history of that world on whatever happens in that mafia game (or games), meaning that you guys could contribute to the world of my DnD games.
I always kinda was hesitant in it since some of my friends know that I go to these forums and others might just stumble on it. For all we know I might base a questline on whatever happens in the mafia game here, so I wouldn't want them to be able to find out the secrets/history behind it (even though I trust in their ability to not 'metagame' in DnD).

I guess another reason for me not doing it might because that world is so big and expansive, that I can write an entire book series about it. I wouldn't want anybody running away with some of the core of my materials, especially not some random dude on the internet, lol.

But still, I might one day base a mafia game on my DnD world. I love the idea of adding you guys and whatever happens in that game to my DnD world, or perhaps I should call it Expanded Universe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 3, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> We should try doing live mafia on skype some time. With webcam and all.


While it wasn't with webcam, we literally just did a few live (vocal) games this weekend on Discord... Where were you for that


----------



## Tiger (Oct 3, 2016)

The solution for both of us in this instance could be as simple as-- don't use the main characters/the main story and setting, but use the world and its rules and create a side-story that wouldn't necessarily have the core ideas and characters and places that could be taken by someone.

That's also a good exercise in character and setting creation, and one I do when I'm blocked like now. Sometimes I'll, for whatever reason, not be able to continue writing chronologically. I'm blocked for any of a million reasons. So I'll brainstorm a new story entirely...go through it for a while, and then cherry-pick all the great new ideas and filter them through the original story I was blocked on to keep enriching its story.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> While it wasn't with webcam, we literally just did a few live (vocal) games this weekend on Discord... Where were you for that



Traveling.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 3, 2016)

Law said:


> The solution for both of us in this instance could be as simple as-- don't use the main characters/the main story and setting, but use the world and its rules and create a side-story that wouldn't necessarily have the core ideas and characters and places that could be taken by someone.


Oh yes, I definitely agree with this. That was mostly my plan for the mafia game based on my DnD universe anyway.

I might work on that soon, maybe. In one of my DnD games, the party is getting close to an area that hasn't been explored in the lore much yet. It might be a great idea to make a mafia game about that area and then base the lore/history about whatever happened in that mafia game.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2016)

Also I saw you guys talking about that but didn't know it was with mics.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2016)

I want to play DnD (or any RPG for that matter).

But I don't know anyone who does. And I never played it myself.

Actually, I don't know anyone in this city where I live. How the hell do I meet people without already knowing people?

It was so easy when you were in school/uni and forced to live with 40 people so at least a couple of them you would be able to socialize with... but now it's impossible.

/rant

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 3, 2016)

Doing Discord text based mafia in real time would be really cool.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 3, 2016)

I've got a few worlds still knocking around in my head.

The stories I wanted to make for them will never be written anyway, so I might just turn one into a mafia game one day.

However, I strongly dislike hosting but if I'd host a game based on my own universe I'd need to host it myself, don't think anyone else could do it justice (at least not the way I'd imagined it).

So yeah, maybe one day.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 3, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Also I saw you guys talking about that but didn't know it was with mics.


It was. A few pages back Mysti linked some youtube videos that are recordings of the games. It was really fun and interesting to play this way.

Tho not much had changed. Stelios was still lynched for being dumb. WAD still used his stupid rules and statistics. And Waffles still had his honesty meta in play.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 3, 2016)

Oh yeah.. I need to get back to making that FF game.


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2016)

Ai said:


> Doing Discord text based mafia in real time would be really cool.


boo text


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2016)

Gonna watch it. If I think I can understand more than half of what you guys say I might join next time.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 3, 2016)

RemChu said:


> boo text


I suck at talking.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 3, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I want to play DnD (or any RPG for that matter).
> 
> But I don't know anyone who does. And I never played it myself.
> 
> ...



This was me for the longest time.

Then the most random friend who to my knowledge had zero interest in any fantasy-related met a guy in a coffee shop who turned out to be a DM.

A few months of nagging later I'm now part of the group.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2016)

Actually my hearing of English is probably better than 99% of Brazilians but it's hard to be confident.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 3, 2016)

While we're talking games..

I wish Senjou could start their game


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 3, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I want to play DnD (or any RPG for that matter).
> 
> But I don't know anyone who does. And I never played it myself.
> 
> ...


I got into DnD thanks to one of my friends who played it for a while. He got me and some other friends interested and now we got several campaigns running.
Sadly, most of those friends live in the city my parents live and I live halfway across the country, so I can only play with them every once in a while. On one hand I want to look for a DnD party in the city I'm living in, but on the other hand I'm afraid it would different with a bunch of strangers. Kinda afraid they play it differently or if there's a different dynamic than I have with my friends (sinds most of them were already friends of mine before we started DnD).

But I know how to find a party if I need one. There are lots of places online that serve as advertisement sites for people who want to play DnD (or other RPGs) with people in their areas, but I guess an easier (and more riskfree way) is walking into any Tabletop/RP gaming store. Either there are people playing DnD there right now or at least the store clerk should know of some parties in your area.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 3, 2016)

Those of you ho know the FF universe..

What would you do for an interesting mechanic for the Warring Triad / Kefka


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2016)

There is a tabletop gaming place (not exactly RPG, all kinds of tabletop games) not far from where I live but the impression I get is that people just bring their friends to play stuff.

As in, the friends that I don't have right now.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 3, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> There is a tabletop gaming place not far from where I live but the impression I get is that people just bring their friends to play stuff.
> 
> As in, the friends that I don't have right now.


Poor you. 

I'm pretty sure you can just go in there and tell them you're interested in playing. A lot of parties would be very welcoming, imo.

If you lived near me, I would have introduced you to my party if you lived near me. Like a said, most of us started as friends, but some of the players in some of our campaigns started out as random people who were interested in joining so we invited them along and they slowly turned into friends.

Though, we've had a lot of luck. I've heard some stories on places like Reddit of people who've had less luck with new people in their parties or people who've had less luck in joining a new party, in that the others turned out to be assholes. But that's just the risk of playing with real human beings. They can be assholes.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 3, 2016)

Hypothetically, if I were to craft a mafia game from an original universe, which one would you guys prefer?

1. Post apoc world, urban setting. Most living humans have gathered in big cities but since there is no more central government and a shortage of pretty much everything the city I based my story in is a battleground between gangs (there are around 7 big ones all with a distinct style). The interesting part is that superhuman powers are based on mental illnesses, addictions, fobias and the like. For instance, strong cases of dissociative identity disorder have the ability to split themselves up into multiple people, weed addicts can slow time and someone with massive arachnaphobia would be able to summon huge fucking spiders etc etc. The more powerful someone is, the more fucked up they are. High ranked members of the Asylum can level city blocks, but their power is kept in check because they lack any sense of planning or strategy since they're all batshit insane.

2. High fantasy based in reality or something? The premise is that after people die, they go exactly where they think they're going. Religious people who believe they're good people go to their representation of heaven, bad people to their representation of hell, atheists become little more than confused pieces of soul travelling the void. There's pretty much an unending amount of afterlifes, a lot of which are inhabited only by a few people while some others have massive populations. A certain group of people imagine that the afterlife is them visiting all the people they have known in life. This group has the unique ability to 'drift' through other people's different representations of the afterlife and on death are recruited into an organization that tries to keep the afterlifes in balance. Main problem I had with this verse is that I could not think of a believable antagonist without falling into clichés, but for a mafia game this wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2016)

i


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2016)

oh meant for game thread. Woops 

whore is hustling D:


----------



## Chaos (Oct 3, 2016)

DDL move to the Netherlands.

I'm probably starting to DM my own campaign in a few months and I could use a dedicated player or two.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 3, 2016)

@Chaos, Both sound great, but I'm honestly very curious towards a depiction of the second, so I'd like to see that one most.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2016)

-> move to the Netherlands



Now, when I went to that place, the staff told me something about people who gather on Thursdays to play some competitive game (whose name I forgot). And that they might teach me.

Haven't gone there again for a month, but I think this week I'm gonna go and risk it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Old 1


----------



## Chaos (Oct 3, 2016)

I've also got a post-apoc steampunk world in which the earth's surface is no longer inhabitable (radiation and shit) and people live on mysterious flying pieces of rock in the air. Used that one to write a story as school research paper on secondary school and never looked at it again afterwards, but it had some cool things I might one day expand on once again.

Also a small dozen of more classical fantasy worlds with different magic/elemental system.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 3, 2016)

How do you guys feel about normal setups vs role madness setups?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2016)

(yes, I'm a very socially awkward guy irl. It sucks)

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2016)

@Chaos

2 sounds like the more interesting story to read, but 1 sounds like a cooler setting for a mafia game. I could already imagine some roles.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2016)

Ai said:


> How do you guys feel about normal setups vs role madness setups?



Role madness > all

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Chaos (Oct 3, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> -> move to the Netherlands
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why, you don't want to start a new life and go half across the globe to play a game with me? 

Triggered.



SinRaven said:


> @Chaos, Both sound great, but I'm honestly very curious towards a depiction of the second, so I'd like to see that one most.



Yea conceptually it's amazing but I found it very hard to slam an actual coherent plot into it. Normally when I build a world the stories start flowing themselves but I found that they didn't come as easily with this one. Would still serve fine for a mafia game though, so I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2016)

Damn some of you guys are so creative.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 3, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> (yes, I'm a very socially awkward guy irl. It sucks)


Doesn't matter, we all have our social quirks.

I used to be a real shy guy, actually. But somehow, I don't know how or why exactly, that changed and I started to get real outgoing socially. But sometimes, at random moments, that shy guy comes to the surface again.

While there is no need to be awkward or shy socially, there's also no real need to change yourself and get out of your comfort zone. Well, unless your wishes demand for it. Me ten years ago would've been way too shy to be a journalist, yet here I am now stepping up to strangers to interview them.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2016)

I've been there once. Didn't enjoy much because it was the last country in a 7 country trip and I was very tired already, though.

Also it was King/Queen's day and I was totally not in the mood for it.

Went to a really good Japanese restaurant, though.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 3, 2016)

Have you guys tried roll20? We could easily set up an NFmafia group to play through that. 

@Ai : Who are you exactly? As for Kefka/Warring Triads, what kind of game are you planning. Off the top of my head I came up with several somewhat unique mechanics that could go with the role, Kefka is one of my favorite villains with FFVI being my third favorite game of all time. Whether or not I share said ideas with you depends on if I feel you are worthy


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Doesn't matter, we all have our social quirks.
> 
> I used to be a real shy guy, actually. But somehow, I don't know how or why exactly, that changed and I started to get real outgoing socially. But sometimes, at random moments, that shy guy comes to the surface again.
> 
> While there is no need to be awkward or shy socially, there's also no real need to change yourself and get out of your comfort zone. Well, unless your wishes demand for it. Me ten years ago would've been way too shy to be a journalist, yet here I am now stepping up to strangers to interview them.



I'm very talkative when I'm around friends, but I have a big problem actually making those friends. And there are some situations where I just get a block, like when I have to approach people. Picking up girls at parties is a nightmare for me.

I have some very close friends, actually. But now we graduated and they are all living in different cities.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Chaos (Oct 3, 2016)

Ai said:


> How do you guys feel about normal setups vs role madness setups?



I like both. If you're talking about hosting though, I'd highly recommend starting with a normal set-up. Hosting is a much bigger commitment than you'll probably think it is in advance (at least that was defo the case for me) and a role madness game is incredibly hard to pull off exactly right.

I'm honestly fucking baffled at the way some hosts here manage to consistently juggle a shitton of abilities every night phase without fucking up, as I would, three times per phase at least.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> (yes, I'm a very socially awkward guy irl. It sucks)



Willing to bet a lot of us here are tbh.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Chaos
> 
> 2 sounds like the more interesting story to read, but 1 sounds like a cooler setting for a mafia game. I could already imagine some roles.



If I had the time and motivation, I could probably keep making games based on 1 for years to come. It's definitely the most fleshed out world I have, even though I've lost a lot of the original writing and planning I did around it.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 3, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Damn some of you guys are so creative.


Don't downplay yourself Rem. Creativity comes in many different forms. You will find/recognize your own at some point.

I still don't really view what I do as creative. I am more translating languages than creating a new one.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 3, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Have you guys tried roll20? We could easily set up an NFmafia group to play through that.
> 
> @Ai : Who are you exactly? As for Kefka/Warring Triads, what kind of game are you planning. Off the top of my head I came up with several somewhat unique mechanics that could go with the role, Kefka is one of my favorite villains with FFVI being my third favorite game of all time. Whether or not I share said ideas with you depends on if I feel you are worthy


I wouldn't really feel much for a text/chat based online DnD campaign, tbh (roll20 is text based right?). Part of the charm for me is sitting around the table.

Ai = Erio.


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2016)

No I wasn't downplaying myself. I work in a creative field. 

complimenting you guys.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 3, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Have you guys tried roll20? We could easily set up an NFmafia group to play through that.
> 
> @Ai : Who are you exactly? As for Kefka/Warring Triads, what kind of game are you planning. Off the top of my head I came up with several somewhat unique mechanics that could go with the role, Kefka is one of my favorite villains with FFVI being my third favorite game of all time. Whether or not I share said ideas with you depends on if I feel you are worthy



I'd definitely be up for that, but someone would need to step up big time and GM for an extended period of time.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 3, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I've been there once. Didn't enjoy much because it was the last country in a 7 country trip and I was very tired already, though.
> 
> Also it was King/Queen's day and I was totally not in the mood for it.
> 
> Went to a really good Japanese restaurant, though.



You visited the one day all the jerks come out of hiding and the nice people are too drunk to be nice.

gg

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 3, 2016)

I am Erio Touwa

Also share those ideas with me, I'm thinking of making the triad first, then revolving the rest around them sort of.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 3, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm very talkative when I'm around friends, but I have a big problem actually making those friends. And there are some situations where I just get a block, like when I have to approach people. Picking up girls at parties is a nightmare for me.
> 
> I have some very close friends, actually. But now we graduated and they are all living in different cities.


Are you me?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> I wouldn't really feel much for a text/chat based online DnD campaign, tbh (roll20 is text based right?). Part of the charm for me is sitting around the table.
> 
> Ai = Erio.


you can still use voice chat and cam.

but i get ur point.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Don't downplay yourself Rem. Creativity comes in many different forms. You will find/recognize your own at some point.
> 
> I still don't really view what I do as creative. I am more translating languages than creating a new one.



+1 on the translating thing. It's how I feel myself. The way I like to make roles is by capturing what is awesome about a certain character or mechanic, and then just translating it to a mafia language. The goal is to make the players feel the same thing I felt when I read/watched the thing myself. I'm not the creator, I just convert the creation into something balanced for a game.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Marco (Oct 3, 2016)

@Chaos, wow I had two very similar story ideas. 

1. A human tale about people dealing with their issues, manifesting in them needing to master abilities they have - blind girl who can turn invisible, flying man who is afraid of heights, a super strong guy with brittle bones, etc. Didn't envision an epic story. More grounded and just about the characters rather than the plot. 

2. A comedy story about people in different afterlifes. Again, not focusing on the plot or how all this happens but on the funny interactions between the characters.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 3, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Are you me?



The correct term for this would be introversion.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2016)

Chaos said:


> You visited the one day all the jerks come out of hiding and the nice people are too drunk to be nice.
> 
> gg



Some dude tied to sell me coke. And then told me I was not a real backpacker because I said no.

It was funny, I guess.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Marco (Oct 3, 2016)

Roll20 is pretty great and I'd be totally into having sessions there. 

Sin, is not exactly text based. You can video or voice chat. And the dungeon master can create boards to use.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 3, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm very talkative when I'm around friends, but I have a big problem actually making those friends. And there are some situations where I just get a block, like when I have to approach people. Picking up girls at parties is a nightmare for me.
> 
> I have some very close friends, actually. But now we graduated and they are all living in different cities.


That used to be me too. Now I make friends way more easily, though I'm very 'selective'. I immediatly recognize if I have a certain chemistry with a person and if I do, I know we'll be good friends so I invest my them in them, but otherwise I usually start to get disinterested in them.

Most of my best friends live in different cities as well, but I made some great friends in the city I'm currently living in. Unfortunately, most of them aren't huge nerds like me, haha!


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2016)

and it stares into the sun
and it flies from star to star
cursing everyone in my ringing ears


----------



## Chaos (Oct 3, 2016)

Marco said:


> @Chaos, wow I had two very similar story ideas.
> 
> 1. A human tale about people dealing with their issues, manifesting in them needing to master abilities they have - blind girl who can turn invisible, flying man who is afraid of heights, a super strong guy with brittle bones, etc. Didn't envision an epic story. More grounded and just about the characters rather than the plot.
> 
> 2. A comedy story about people in different afterlifes. Again, not focusing on the plot or how all this happens but on the funny interactions between the characters.



Great minds think alike 

I like how you've similar ideas but with a very different focus/scale.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 3, 2016)

Marco said:


> Roll20 is pretty great and I'd be totally into having sessions there.
> 
> Sin, is not exactly text based. You can video or voice chat. And the dungeon master can create boards to use.


Hm. Alright, I might actually be interested in this. I'm still afraid most of the charm would be gone for me, but it wouldn't hurt to try, would it?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 3, 2016)

Chaos said:


> The correct term for this would be introversion.


I am aware. As an extreme introvert I have looked into these matters somewhat extensively.

DDL and I do seem to be kindred spirits in more ways than one though. I will for now consider him my Brazilian doppelganger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2016)

blind girl who can turn invisible, the irony, the blind are largely ignored/avoided in public.....


----------



## Chaos (Oct 3, 2016)

Though I must say the main draw for me to world 1 was the constant balancing/prioritizing the inhabitants need to do to both survive and stay somewhat sane.


----------



## Marco (Oct 3, 2016)

Examples of afterlife stories. This guy who died after committing to multiple beliefs and so they have a custody hearing on his death, trying to decide who gets him. The Jewish afterlife getting really cramped and then trying to acquire some fresh new real estate. People arriving ibti Valhalla by accident.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2016)

Ok started watching the game video.

I guess I can understand like 3/4 of it.

I'm game.

Not this weekend though. Nor the next one.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 3, 2016)

Think I may finish this FFVI let's play, and make it a VI game.


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I am aware. As an extreme introvert I have looked into these matters somewhat extensively.
> 
> DDL and I do seem to be kindred spirits in more ways than one though. I will for now consider him my Brazilian doppelganger.


have u tried pretending to be someone else.

being serious, and eventually u absorb those extrovert traits from that alter persona. 


it's just acting bro.

not creepy.... >_>

<_<

Oh god it sounds creepy typing it...


----------



## Chaos (Oct 3, 2016)

@Marco 

You enjoy short stories, don't you? The main difference between our ideas seems to be that I was aiming to write an epic serie of novels while yours are more suited to a collection of shorter stories.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 3, 2016)

Friendship has always just came my way though so I have never been in your position DDL. I have had the same small close-knit group of friends for a long time.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 3, 2016)

I don't really know how roll20 works, but would it be feasible to have a big pool of players/characters, then the DM switching between sessions or arcs? Every arc could be played with some of the characters in the game and no one would need to host the entire game.

I'd definitely be up for DM'ing a few sessions or short arc and playing pretty much anything anyone comes up with.

Bounty hunter's guild to keep a theme? I feel this would work extremely well for this set-up.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Marco (Oct 3, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Hm. Alright, I might actually be interested in this. I'm still afraid most of the charm would be gone for me, but it wouldn't hurt to try, would it?



We should definitely give it a try. I don't get to play it IRL and it's been some of the most drunk fun I've had. 



Chaos said:


> Great minds think alike
> 
> I like how you've similar ideas but with a very different focus/scale.





Chaos said:


> Though I must say the main draw for me to world 1 was the constant balancing/prioritizing the inhabitants need to do to both survive and stay somewhat sane.



Yeah, my focus in both was the relatability. Taking normal stories and representing them in a way not seen much. The superpower one more focused on personal demons and conquering the self rather than the actual powers and their implications. Similarly, the afterlife one more focused on the individual scenarios that would come out of it rather than the big picture of why and how these afterlives came to be. 

Mine seem more suitable for novellas while yours seem more suited for series, with lots of lore.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 3, 2016)

Chaos said:


> I don't really know how roll20 works, but would it be feasible to have a big pool of players/characters, then the DM switching between sessions or arcs? Every arc could be played with some of the characters in the game and no one would need to host the entire game.
> 
> I'd definitely be up for DM'ing a few sessions or short arc and playing pretty much anything anyone comes up with.
> 
> Bounty hunter's guild to keep a theme? I feel this would work extremely well for this set-up.


That sounds great.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 3, 2016)

You guys are talking bout stories have you tried roleplaying them? It's fun.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 3, 2016)

RemChu said:


> have u tried pretending to be someone else.
> 
> being serious, and eventually u absorb those extrovert traits from that alter persona.
> 
> ...


I can handle the actual social situations reasonably well. The main thing about extrovert vs introvert is that the former gain energy from socializing while the latter lose energy. Introverts lack social stamina. We regain energy from alone time, it is not uncommon for me to be content just lying down and thinking for hours on end.



Chaos said:


> I don't really know how roll20 works, but would it be feasible to have a big pool of players/characters, then the DM switching between sessions or arcs? Every arc could be played with some of the characters in the game and no one would need to host the entire game.
> 
> I'd definitely be up for DM'ing a few sessions or short arc and playing pretty much anything anyone comes up with.
> 
> Bounty hunter's guild to keep a theme? I feel this would work extremely well for this set-up.


That is doable on roll20 to my knowledge. I have never DM'd before but I figure that switching DM's would be a simple transfer of site powers, which really only matter if you are making use of the map/grid features and the like.


----------



## Marco (Oct 3, 2016)

Chaos said:


> @Marco
> 
> You enjoy short stories, don't you? The main difference between our ideas seems to be that I was aiming to write an epic serie of novels while yours are more suited to a collection of shorter stories.



I prefer reading longer stories. I like getting invested in characters for a long time and starting a new book is usually the most boring part of any book for me. 

I have just had lots of ideas that I never really did anything with, and they work better as short stories as I really only had a concept in mind for most of them. 



Chaos said:


> I don't really know how roll20 works, but would it be feasible to have a big pool of players/characters, then the DM switching between sessions or arcs? Every arc could be played with some of the characters in the game and no one would need to host the entire game.
> 
> I'd definitely be up for DM'ing a few sessions or short arc and playing pretty much anything anyone comes up with.
> 
> Bounty hunter's guild to keep a theme? I feel this would work extremely well for this set-up.



Roll20 offers pretty much limitless options. Basically just whatever we can do IRL. It's a very loose format.


----------



## hammer (Oct 3, 2016)

Senjou said:


> >watching past GX or 5D
> >watching yu gi oh at all in the year of our lord 2010 + 6


I ran out of things to watch.   these fuckers  are making a big deal out of _fusion, _I mean it's an _advanced course_


Nello said:


> >wasting precious time that could be spent watching beyblade




ew


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2016)

Oh shit hammer @hammer can you play any mafia games? Sign up for mr.robot mafia bro


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 3, 2016)

Oreo Tower I don't just give away the labor of my mind to just anyone. What if I wanted to make a Kefka role for one of my own games? Can I trust you won't just disappear? That you will give him worthwhile ants to strike down?


----------



## Chaos (Oct 3, 2016)

Marco said:


> I prefer reading longer stories. I like getting invested in characters for a long time and starting a new book is usually the most boring part of any book for me.
> 
> I have just had lots of ideas that I never really did anything with, and they work better as short stories as I really only had a concept in mind for most of them.
> 
> Roll20 offers pretty much limitless options. Basically just whatever we can do IRL. It's a very loose format.



You like fantasy, right? Go read Malazan: Book of the Fallen. 

Truly the most amazing series I've ever read, and it consists of ten books that mostly keep increasing in page count.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 3, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Oreo Tower I don't just give away the labor of my mind to just anyone. What if I wanted to make a Kefka role for one of my own games? Can I trust you won't just disappear? That you will give him worthwhile ants to strike down?


We could co-create a game


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 3, 2016)

Marco said:


> I prefer reading longer stories. I like getting invested in characters for a long time and starting a new book is usually the most boring part of any book for me.
> 
> I have just had lots of ideas that I never really did anything with, and they work better as short stories as I really only had a concept in mind for most of them.
> 
> ...


Of all the things I procrastinate with, starting books and mangas is the worst. The most unfortunate as well as books at least engross me more than any other media type once I have gotten a few chapters oin.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 3, 2016)

And that's not even counting the other books in the same world but not in the same story.

By two authors. Though Erikson is strongly superior, Esslemont's books are good enough to scratch my Malazan itch when I need it.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 3, 2016)

I honestly forgot I was called Oreo Tower


----------



## Chaos (Oct 3, 2016)

To me, books are the superior medium for telling stories.

There is nothing that gives the depth of a well-written book.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 3, 2016)

Will it be down to me in the end to fully realize the dream of a Malazan game? I still need to purchase the book set but if I can stop procrastinating long enough to start the first book I could fly through them.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 3, 2016)

Ai said:


> We could co-create a game


You're not my type.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 3, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Will it be down to me in the end to fully realize the dream of a Malazan game? I still need to purchase the book set but if I can stop procrastinating long enough to start the first book I could fly through them.



Just be prepared to make it a series of games.

Unless you want to host a 120 player game of course.

Anything else would not do the series justice.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 3, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> You're not my type.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 3, 2016)

Chaos said:


> Just be prepared to make it a series of games.
> 
> Unless you want to host a 120 player game of course.
> 
> Anything else would not do the series justice.


...I had already planned to do an ASOIAF series with Marco though.

Oreos don't have fur

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tiger (Oct 3, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Will it be down to me in the end to fully realize the dream of a Malazan game? I still need to purchase the book set but if I can stop procrastinating long enough to start the first book I could fly through them.



You still have that Clash of Hosts game that no one has posted in for weeks.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 3, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> ...I had already planned to do an ASOIAF series with Marco though.
> 
> 
> Oreos don't have fur


But I'm Love (Ai) now


----------



## Marco (Oct 3, 2016)

I've wanted to read malazan. But couldn't get my hands on a hard copy without shelling out for a whole set.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 3, 2016)

Law said:


> You still have that Clash of Hosts game that no one has posted in for weeks.


...I may or may not know what you are talking about. 

I will just be over here working on ten other projects that will never see the light of day.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Friendship has always just came my way though so I have never been in your position DDL. I have had the same small close-knit group of friends for a long time.



I've had ups and downs. The time between turning 11 and 14 was probably the lowest of all, then it got better, but I still have a hard time making new friends. I have two groups off close ones: the ones from high school and the ones fron uni, but they have all scattered.

You are right that socialing spends energy. A weekend I spend with a group of friends is one I will usually end very tired. And night clubs are just hell to me, they spend my energy while also killing my self-esteem since they throw the fact I can't hit girls right at my face. I need some time alone often. Time alone with my brain, so I can just think, and talk to myself, and listen to music with myself, and play and read things with myself.

I tend to take very long showers because that is the one time of the day where I am completely alone and isolated from the rest of the world. Just me, and my mind. Lots of awesome things have come from those showers, from mafia roles to life decisions.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1 | Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2016)

If you utter "clash of the hosts" and "never see the light of the day" in the same sentence again I will neg you for life.

We made a Rion role. A motherfuckingly epic Rion role. I refuse to let that go to waste.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Old 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 3, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> If you utter "clash of the hosts" and "never see the light of the day" in the same sentence again I will neg you for life.
> 
> We made a Rion role. A motherfuckingly epic Rion role. I refuse to let that go to waste.


I technically didn't. I said projects, not all projects. There is MNF tonight and need to be up early tomorrow but I will really go all in tomorrow night. Getting past the hurdle of my own roles will let me breathe easy when handling the rest.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 3, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I've had ups and downs. The time between turning 11 and 14 was probably the lowest of all, then it got better, but I still have a hard time making new friends. I have two groups off close ones: the ones from high school and the ones fron uni, but they have all scattered.
> 
> You are right that socialing spends energy. A weekend I spend with a group of friends is one I will usually end very tired. And night clubs are just hell to me, they spend my energy while also killing my self-esteem since they throw the fact I can't hit girls right at my face. I need some time alone often. Time alone with my brain, so I can just think, and talk to myself, and listen to music with myself, and play and read things with myself.
> 
> I tend to take very long showers because that is the one time of the day where I am completely alone and isolated from the rest of the world. Just me, and my mind. Lots of awesome things have come from those showers, from mafia roles to life decisions.


Walking is what helps me think the best, though showers are great too. The former doesn't run up my water bill either.

I tend to go with the flow of things most of the time. Sometimes with things I shouldn't but it has worked well enough with friends at least.


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2016)

Lol, I walk in circles thinking.
Meditation also helps. 


@Aries
You better be in my first game.


----------



## hammer (Oct 3, 2016)

arc V hurts to watch these decks


----------



## Tiger (Oct 3, 2016)

Luke Cage isn't great.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> It was. A few pages back Mysti linked some youtube videos that are recordings of the games. It was really fun and interesting to play this way.
> 
> Tho not much had changed. Stelios was still lynched for being dumb. WAD still used his stupid rules and statistics. And Waffles still had his honesty meta in play.



and i was still right


----------



## hammer (Oct 3, 2016)

Law said:


> Luke Cage isn't great.



I didn't like jessica jones so I assumed it wouldn't be


----------



## Savage (Oct 3, 2016)

Happy birthday to soultaker! 

How do you guys stay motivated?


----------



## Savage (Oct 3, 2016)

@hammer  long time no see!


----------



## hammer (Oct 3, 2016)

@Savage sup


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 3, 2016)

Law said:


> Luke Cage isn't great.


It isn't? Eh.

I still have to get through Daredevil season two anyway...


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 3, 2016)

hammer said:


> I didn't like jessica jones so I assumed it wouldn't be


What? I absolutely loved Jessica Jones. I was on the edge of my seat for most of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Oct 3, 2016)

Liked Jessica Jones quite a bit.

Haven't understood why people didn't. 


*Spoiler*: _Mild spoilers sort of_ 



Luke Cage has a very slow start, then it picks up, but around ep8 and 9, it gets inconsistent and a lot of it just seems poorly written.

I'm on ep10, so I'm hoping it was just a minor hiccup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hammer (Oct 3, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> What? I absolutely loved Jessica Jones. I was on the edge of my seat for most of it.





Law said:


> Liked Jessica Jones quite a bit.
> 
> Haven't understood why people didn't.
> 
> ...



I guess it felt like I wasn't watching something from the MCU it felt more like fox


----------



## Marco (Oct 3, 2016)

I was too hyped for JJ. That probably contributed to me disliking it. 

My biggest complaints were the shoddy direction and fight choreography after DD, and the PIS. I can't stand PIS.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 3, 2016)

I think there was more PIS in DD2 than JJ.

Punisher and Kingpin save it, in spite of the good guys trying to make it terrible.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 3, 2016)

Happy birthday


----------



## hammer (Oct 3, 2016)

not gonna lie, stick speaking japanese and king pin speaking chinese had me laughing my ass off because of how ridiculous they sound


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Oct 4, 2016)

Law said:


> The solution for both of us in this instance could be as simple as-- don't use the main characters/the main story and setting, but use the world and its rules and create a side-story that wouldn't necessarily have the core ideas and characters and places that could be taken by someone.
> 
> That's also a good exercise in character and setting creation, and one I do when I'm blocked like now. Sometimes I'll, for whatever reason, not be able to continue writing chronologically. I'm blocked for any of a million reasons. So I'll brainstorm a new story entirely...go through it for a while, and then cherry-pick all the great new ideas and filter them through the original story I was blocked on to keep enriching its story.


You would probably enjoy this game:


----------



## Marco (Oct 4, 2016)

Discovered a great chrome extension for us tab-addicts - OneTab.

One click and it condenses all the open tabs into a single tab with links which we can arrange and organise as we see fit. Cuts down on the tab clutter as well as unnecessary RAM usage.


----------



## Marco (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm officially hyped for Ghost Recon Wildlands. Anyone who's interested in co-op stealth must watch this.


----------



## Marco (Oct 4, 2016)

Seriously, watch this shit. I need some of you on board for co-op when it comes out. It's beautiful.


----------



## Marco (Oct 4, 2016)

Same mission done totally different way.


----------



## hammer (Oct 4, 2016)

my vpn sucks cant watch


----------



## Marco (Oct 4, 2016)

Open the video on youtube, then replace the "tube" with "pak".


----------



## hammer (Oct 4, 2016)

what's a youpak


----------



## Marco (Oct 4, 2016)

It helps you bypass youtube resrictions.

Just replace the "tube" with "pak".


----------



## hammer (Oct 4, 2016)

I got on the site but apparently the videos don't work but this is good to know


----------



## Didi (Oct 4, 2016)

Chaos said:


> I've also got a post-apoc steampunk world in which the earth's surface is no longer inhabitable (radiation and shit) and people live on mysterious flying pieces of rock in the air. Used that one to write a story as school research paper on secondary school and never looked at it again afterwards, but it had some cool things I might one day expand on once again.




Sounds like Baten Kaitos lol


----------



## Didi (Oct 4, 2016)

wat said:


> and i was still right




No you weren't, you claimed I had to be scum cuz I hadn't been so yet


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 4, 2016)

Didi said:


> No you weren't, you claimed I had to be scum cuz I hadn't been so yet



I said it was you or Jeroen


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 4, 2016)

Marco said:


> Discovered a great chrome extension for us tab-addicts - OneTab.
> 
> One click and it condenses all the open tabs into a single tab with links which we can arrange and organise as we see fit. Cuts down on the tab clutter as well as unnecessary RAM usage.


I have needed this in my life. Not as much now though as in the dark times when I was addicted to TvTropes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hammer (Oct 4, 2016)

are people still shit heads and editing posts


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 4, 2016)

wat said:


> I said it was you or Jeroen


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 4, 2016)

Wow this thread moves faster then the last time I was tracking it, it was on like 101 when I last viewed. 

I'm sorry about the delay with the poll and thread title. I'll have it by the end of the day today. 

I have to say it again but thank you guys, it's a really nice thing to do and I really appreciate it.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 4, 2016)

I've been meaning to start the Malazan series, but keep delaying it.
@Zarcrath suggested it to me.


----------



## Melodie (Oct 4, 2016)

Will he ever see this tag???????????????????


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 4, 2016)

Melodie said:


> Will he ever see this tag???????????????????



Nope.
But that's okay.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 4, 2016)

Why do I even try to play Mafia?

No matter what I do it's never fucking good enough, and always is a reason to lynch me. No matter if I Don't post whatsoever, try to lay low, make a joke, just talk in general.


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 4, 2016)

@RemChu get on wwe forum and post


----------



## Tiger (Oct 4, 2016)

[Modern Wedding]:

'Do you take this woman to be your lawfully wedded wife?'

'I do'

[silence]

'Oh, sorry. I do af rn, tbh.'

[everyone cheers]

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 4, 2016)

Ai said:


> Why do I even try to play Mafia?
> 
> No matter what I do it's never fucking good enough, and always is a reason to lynch me. No matter if I Don't post whatsoever, try to lay low, make a joke, just talk in general.



Maybe try to find scum. It works better than all those things you mentioned.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1 | Old 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 4, 2016)

Ai said:


> Why do I even try to play Mafia?
> 
> No matter what I do it's never fucking good enough, and always is a reason to lynch me. No matter if I Don't post whatsoever, try to lay low, make a joke, just talk in general.



Thanks for playing. Your effort was not unnoticed.


----------



## Aries (Oct 4, 2016)

Ai said:


> Why do I even try to play Mafia?
> 
> No matter what I do it's never fucking good enough, and always is a reason to lynch me. No matter if I Don't post whatsoever, try to lay low, make a joke, just talk in general.



You can always join a cr game. Those games are always no bandwagon proof!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 4, 2016)

You can join my game too. Though I can't guarantee you won't be lynched. But it will have fun roles.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> @RemChu get on wwe forum and post


 will when I get home.@Ai when I get home I'll link you to a guide. Shit you were doing was a no no man. No one to blame, but yourself.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 4, 2016)

No seriously I'm not just being a jerk, it is really all about hunting scum.

People want to hunt scum, and the easiest way to do that is by hunting the people who aren't hunting scum.

Meanwhile, good mafia players pretend they are hunting scum.

There is no way around it. The game has one fundamental game mechanic, .

Also drop that "nobody plays seriously on day 1" crap. It's true that day 1 has more fluff and it's also where the most aimless lynches happen, but most of the people still try. And they should. The arguments that cause the day 1 lynch provide content to be analysed on day 2. The game has to start some way, it might as well start on day 1. Even if we know we are probably lynching wrong, we still try, because that's the only way to play the game.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2016)

Also sign up for mr.robot and redeem yourself in November


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 4, 2016)

Ai said:


> Why do I even try to play Mafia?
> 
> No matter what I do it's never fucking good enough, and always is a reason to lynch me. No matter if I Don't post whatsoever, try to lay low, make a joke, just talk in general.


Having a defeatist attitude won't help you I can tell you that! Go in and play how you want. Don't forget that you haven't been around for a while. People forgot how you played or aren't used to your new playstyle. After a few games, they get to know you again and learn how to read you better.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 4, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Also sign up for mr.robot and redeem yourself in November



Why waiting until November to redeem yourself when you can wait *18 days*?



(yes I totally stole the official artwork)

Reactions: Like 1 | Old 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2016)

@ SinRaven times have changed he ahold too. One should never stop growing.


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2016)

Should *


----------



## Melodie (Oct 4, 2016)

Play my game. I'll role assign you a role immune to lynches I deem not acceptable.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 4, 2016)

Melodie said:


> Play my game. I'll role assign you a role immune to lynches I deem not acceptable.



Then decide the day 1 lynch of Ai is totally acceptable

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 4, 2016)

Time can never mend
The cAireless whispers of a good meme
To the game in mind
Ignorance is kind
There's no comfort in the truth
Getting Lynched is all you'll find!

I'm never gonna play again
Bandwagon votes have got no rhythm
Though it's easy to pretend I was baiting
I know your not a fool!
Should've known better than to claim mafia my friends
And waste the role that I've been given
So I'm never gonna play again
The way I played with you!


----------



## hammer (Oct 4, 2016)

Ai said:


> Why do I even try to play Mafia?
> 
> No matter what I do it's never fucking good enough, and always is a reason to lynch me. No matter if I Don't post whatsoever, try to lay low, make a joke, just talk in general.





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Maybe try to find scum. It works better than all those things you mentioned.



works for me just fine


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2016)

I measure time, I measure height, 
@Ai


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2016)

Melodie said:


> Play my game. I'll role assign you a role immune to lynches I deem not acceptable.


Don't punish the town.


----------



## Aries (Oct 4, 2016)

Join me Oreo and I'll show you the true ways of the troll force.


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2016)

Do exactly as I instruct and I will mold you into the next Marco, Ai.

I am no where near that level, but you have the potential.


----------



## Marco (Oct 4, 2016)

People fighting for Oreo's soul smh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marco (Oct 4, 2016)

RemChu said:


> I measure time, I measure height,
> @Ai


And that's a very nice guide.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 4, 2016)

Marco said:


> People fighting for Oreo's soul smh.



Lel


----------



## Tiger (Oct 4, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Lel



Thread title and poll?


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2016)

ADORABLE CULTURAL APPROPRIATION

the face he makes when he goes "oooh"


----------



## Marco (Oct 5, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Mr. Robot S2E6_ 



Espiode 6 was fucking epic. That opening was just hilarious.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2016)

that was the sitcom epi yea?


----------



## Marco (Oct 5, 2016)

Just the opening. First 15 minutes.


----------



## Marco (Oct 5, 2016)

Reminded me of the Supernatural episode where Gabriel traps Sam and Dean in the various TV show universes.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2016)

ya it gets lit as it it ramps towards the end

and that SPN episode was fantastic


----------



## Aries (Oct 5, 2016)

I claim Oreos soul as my own. He will be my joCR Jr. I dub him Aires to my Aries


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2016)

Marco said:


> *Spoiler*: _Mr. Robot S2E6_
> 
> 
> 
> Espiode 6 was fucking epic. That opening was just hilarious.


That episode is a love letter to uh _natural born killers,_ I love Mallory scene. Life as television, 1980s.


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2016)

Portia double day is perfect  
those lips and eyes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Oct 5, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Mr. Robot S2E7_ 



Hooooly shiiiit, Leon. And ffs Angela seems to be becoming more and more like Elliot. Wonder if a Ms. Robot is in waiting.

Awww shit that prison reveal!


----------



## Hero (Oct 5, 2016)

I think Favorites 6 was my first time playing Favorites 

I posted once a day in 5 and each post was after the phase had ended

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hero (Oct 5, 2016)

Back to wearing my signature avatar


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2016)

Marco said:


> *Spoiler*: _Mr. Robot S2E7_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joey Badass in his role is fucking great.


----------



## Marco (Oct 5, 2016)

wat said:


> Joey Badass in his role is fucking great.



Yeah. Loved him throughout.


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2016)

ya the prison thing hahahaha


----------



## Marco (Oct 5, 2016)

Now I'm shameless pirating Wind Waker and playing it on emulator.


----------



## Marco (Oct 5, 2016)

RemChu said:


> ya the prison thing hahahaha


That one hit right in the gut.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That's not the last you see of Leon


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2016)

did not know he is a rapper.....

mind blown


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 5, 2016)

Rem I swear to god get yooo shit together


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> Rem I swear to god get yooo shit together


I came on finally


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2016)

4:35


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2016)

> 52 fucking hours, guys. Chill your beans.
> 
> Saying anybody 'looks good' right now is ridiculous and makes me immediately suspect Riduko and Crugr of being scum together. The words 'looks good' are often a red flag as they are often used as an innocuous deflection without committing to a post that stays in people's memories. Also, we're all making so called reads off of two or three posts. Plus Crugr and the Rudoka guy are from another forum that plays mafia and are likely very good players (like ancient warriors wandering off into distant lands looking for new challenges etc), just like Rembrandt was in the last game and likely will be again in this game. Keep your eyes on all of them and don't trust a fucking word they say.


 -AryaAnark

1 game and already the "outsiders" are deemed dangerous.


Btw Love the Arya dude and reaper dude, they would fit in here niiiicely.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 5, 2016)

Can't believe a ten year old gets more views than Outcast did for this video.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 5, 2016)

Law said:


> Thread title and poll?



I went away and fell asleep. I sent a message to you and Marco though.



Stelios said:


> Can't believe a ten year old gets more views than Outcast did for this video.



It's because of the kids, my brother is 7 and he comes from a hip hop r&b family but he loves the Matty B shit. They flood the page in a way that a grown up wouldn't fit Outkast.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 5, 2016)

Marco said:


> That one hit right in the gut.



IGN had to basically stop reviewing the series because that reveal made them look like fools. They switched to a much more positive editorial format when it came to Mr.Robot and stopped scoring the episodes.


----------



## Hero (Oct 5, 2016)

Has anyone here met anyone from NF


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2016)

I have. Two people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hero (Oct 5, 2016)

I've only met Savage. He sucks


----------



## Catamount (Oct 5, 2016)

> I will have all my phases minute to minute, I am a clock and a timezone myself
> the first night phase few hours extended


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2016)

Some people have jobs that keep them late you know


----------



## Catamount (Oct 5, 2016)

A broken promise is a broken promise


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2016)

I never said it was a promise


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 5, 2016)

Hero said:


> Has anyone here met anyone from NF


There's several living close to me, but no. 

@Chaos, @Stelios we still need to drink something at Café België sometime yo. Maybe throw @Mr. Waffles and @Didi in there too.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm rewatching the Guild. I forgot how much I loved this Web series. 

Might get inspired to make a game out of it, might also not


----------



## Hero (Oct 5, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> There's several living close to me, but no.
> 
> @Chaos, @Stelios we still need to drink something at Café België sometime yo. Maybe throw @Mr. Waffles and @Didi in there too.


Wasted opportunities. Meet


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 5, 2016)

Hero said:


> Wasted opportunities. Meet



With a disposition like that you think you'd be nicer to the dudes who have their GFs get the internet train run on them


----------



## Stelios (Oct 5, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> There's several living close to me, but no.
> 
> @Chaos, @Stelios we still need to drink something at Café België sometime yo. Maybe throw @Mr. Waffles and @Didi in there too.



I'm at Belgie very often. Just tell me when. From next week I'm free


----------



## Hero (Oct 5, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> With a disposition like that you think you'd be nicer to the dudes who have their GFs get the internet train run on them




You're joking


----------



## Tiger (Oct 5, 2016)

Hero said:


> Has anyone here met anyone from NF



Yup, spent a couple weeks in Texas with a girl from NF a couple months before I met my now wife.



wat said:


> I have. Two people.



I really need to get to Buffalo and have drinks with Josh.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2016)

I legit can't imagine much better people to meet. Josh is so down to earth I don't think the soles of his shoes lift off the ground when he walks. That right there is someone as real as it gets.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 5, 2016)

I talk to him quite a bit on the book of faces, but unless Xia and I want to take a trip to the Big Apple, it's hard to imagine ever being on that side of the continent. When we travel...we usually go to warmer places, not colder.

But if there was a big NF meet-up thing, I think I'd spend most of my time drinking beers with him.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 5, 2016)

Oh, and new poll and title are up.

@SoulTaker sup with your game?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2016)

@SoulTaker what's your game?


----------



## Hero (Oct 5, 2016)

So many cadidates to meet. 

I'd probably have to visit someone in the states first. First overseas person will definitely have to be Goose. I have to drink with him


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 5, 2016)

Stelios said:


> I'm at Belgie very often. Just tell me when. From next week I'm free


Well if I can walk again next week: sure


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 5, 2016)

Hero said:


> So many cadidates to meet.
> 
> I'd probably have to visit someone in the states first. First overseas person will definitely have to be Goose. I have to drink with him


OMFG I should go to England sometime and have drinks with Chris and Goose. That would be fun. If only Mello still lived there.

Oh Laix too I guess. I wonder how he'd post gifs irl


----------



## Tiger (Oct 5, 2016)

Hero said:


> So many cadidates to meet.
> 
> I'd probably have to visit someone in the states first. First overseas person will definitely have to be Goose. I have to drink with him



Don't wait too long on that. @Goose will be on a 12-step program if you do.

Yeah, so I basically spent a couple thousand bucks to fly to Texas to meet someone, have a great sex-filled vacation with them, and then never see or truly talk to them again. Just how the cards were laid down. Then a few months later, I met Xia.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Oct 5, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> OMFG I should go to England sometime and have drinks with Chris and Goose. That would be fun. If only Mello still lived there.
> 
> Oh Laix too I guess. I wonder how he'd post gifs irl



Tablet cue cards.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 5, 2016)

I don't think I'd ever hook up with someone from NF, but who knows... Maybe Stelios will have a few too many drinks when we meet up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 5, 2016)

Are half the people here from the benelux area?


----------



## Stelios (Oct 5, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Well if I can walk again next week: sure



eh?


SinRaven said:


> I don't think I'd ever hook up with someone from NF, but who knows... Maybe
> Stelios will have a few too many drinks when we meet up




I dislike people who can't hold their drink.
With that said I do consume plenty.


----------



## Hero (Oct 5, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Well if I can walk again next week: sure


I meant to quote the Laix post, but good luck finding that whore. 


Law said:


> Don't wait too long on that. @Goose will be on a 12-step program if you do.
> 
> Yeah, so I basically spent a couple thousand bucks to fly to Texas to meet someone, have a great sex-filled vacation with them, and then never see or truly talk to them again. Just how the cards were laid down. Then a few months later, I met Xia.


That sounds fun. I'm too broke to do that. It'd be a quickie in the back of a car or in an alley


SinRaven said:


> I don't think I'd ever hook up with someone from NF, but who knows... Maybe Stelios will have a few too many drinks when we meet up


I don't think I could either tbh


----------



## Stelios (Oct 5, 2016)

Also stop flirting me ima slap you


----------



## Tiger (Oct 5, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> I don't think I'd ever hook up with someone from NF





Hero said:


> I don't think I could either tbh



Most people don't think they would until they meet someone that changes their mind.

For me, it boils down to an expensive bachelor vacation fling with a much younger girl before I found the woman I'd marry. In hindsight, I'd have saved that money and just picked a girl up at the bar...but at the time, I thought there was something there. *shrug* That's the thing with younger girls, they don't always know what they want.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 5, 2016)

Stelios said:


> eh?
> 
> 
> I dislike people who can't hold their drink.
> With that said I do consume plenty.


Well. The story about my feet involves alcohol... so...

I got drunk, lost my fear of heights and jumped down from a high place. My feet could've been broken, but luckily they aren't.  They just hurt real bad and since I already have a special condition regarding my feet, it hurts even worse. I'm on painkiller rn.

Don't feel sorry for me though, I deserve this for being so stupid drunk.  Fucking Vodka mate. And that stupid drinking game..


----------



## Stelios (Oct 5, 2016)

Law said:


> Most people don't think they would until they meet someone that changes their mind.
> 
> For me, it boils down to an expensive bachelor vacation fling with a much younger girl before I found the woman I'd marry. In hindsight, I'd have saved that money and just picked a girl up at the bar...but at the time, I thought there was something there. *shrug* That's the thing with younger girls, they don't always know what they want.



you don't know how I can relate to that , I went all the way to Australia and when back met my wife


----------



## Stelios (Oct 5, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Well. The story about my feet involves alcohol... so...
> 
> I got drunk, lost my fear of heights and jumped down from a high place. My feet could've been broken, but luckily they aren't.  They just hurt real bad and since I already have a special condition regarding my feet, it hurts even worse. I'm on painkiller rn.
> 
> Don't feel sorry for me though, I deserve this for being so stupid drunk.  Fucking Vodka mate. And that stupid drinking game..



That's quite good actually. I wonder what was the last fear I combated


----------



## Tiger (Oct 5, 2016)

Stelios said:


> you don't know how I can relate to that , I went all the way to Australia and when back met my wife



I guess that's just what we needed to find the one that was best for us.


----------



## Hero (Oct 5, 2016)

Well I know there are members of bang solely on looks and then there are others I would based on my relationship with them. 

I just don't know if I'd ever do it 

I didn't do anything with anyone in high school for the same reasons. It's too small and everyone would know my business.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 5, 2016)

I wasted high school on a girl who would eventually cheat on me after 3 and a half years.

After repeatedly turning down opportunities to cheat on her, she was so weak. The one time of my life where girls were literally throwing themselves at me, and I was like "nah, I'm faithful, and we're totally going to get married one day".

Fail. Should have taken advantage of those years, man. Being captain of the football team was a ticket that I never even tried to cash in.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2016)

I know which NF member it was Law


----------



## Tiger (Oct 5, 2016)

Dat's cool, I'm not embarrassed by it. She's sexay.


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2016)

Law said:


> I wasted high school on a girl who would eventually cheat on me after 3 and a half years.
> 
> After repeatedly turning down opportunities to cheat on her, she was so weak. The one time of my life where girls were literally throwing themselves at me, and I was like "nah, I'm faithful, and we're totally going to get married one day".
> 
> Fail. Should have taken advantage of those years, man. Being captain of the football team was a ticket that I never even tried to cash in.



you have a strong moral compass.

You did the "uh riiiiiiiight 

hahahhahahahaa


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 5, 2016)

Hero said:


> Has anyone here met anyone from NF


>still hasn't done the talked about meeting with WAD

eDyH would be the coolest Floridian to meet. Akimichi Farley too.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 5, 2016)

Hero said:


> Well I know there are members of bang solely on looks and then there are others I would based on my relationship with them.
> 
> I just don't know if I'd ever do it
> 
> I didn't do anything with anyone in high school for the same reasons. It's too small and everyone would know my business.


We could have hate sex


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2016)

wat said:


> I know which NF member it was Law


you know everyone's business, ay?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm just very perceptive.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 5, 2016)

I've only met sphyer irl so far


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> I've only met sphyer irl so far


how was dat


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 5, 2016)

Danmit wad delaying the day and making me decide between it and my Phoenix Wright nights.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2016)

I can restore the game to its original start time on Day 3 provided people send me their actions on time and I don't get utterly BTFO'd by Matthew.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 5, 2016)

wat said:


> provided people send me their actions on time



Don't assume that will ever happen.

It's more likely someone you ask you if they can send their late night action in the following day.

Actually I was just being dramatic, this time is better for me since I can also catch the end of the day.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2016)

Guessing mafia thought I was God.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Guessing mafia thought I was God.



Thanks for playing!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 5, 2016)

Only @God is God.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Hero (Oct 5, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> We could have hate sex


Is that the best sex or is it make up sex


----------



## Araragi (Oct 5, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> I've only met sphyer irl so far



this is ironic since sphyer used to always have a frankestein skype avy on and you're sporting a Rai one

are you guys secretly gay lovers


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2016)

Senjou said:


> this is ironic since sphyer used to always have a frankestein skype avy on and you're sporting a Rai one
> 
> are you guys secretly gay lovers



>secretly


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 5, 2016)

Manlio pls


----------



## Araragi (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2016)

wew lad


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 5, 2016)

Cool avy Senjou

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Araragi (Oct 5, 2016)

sankyu~


----------



## Tiger (Oct 6, 2016)

Just reaffirmed my ultimate love for Deadpool by watching the movie for the 2nd time tonight.

Why don't more people talk about this 'best superhero movie ever'?


----------



## Didi (Oct 6, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> There's several living close to me, but no.
> 
> @Chaos, @Stelios we still need to drink something at Café België sometime yo. Maybe throw @Mr. Waffles and @Didi in there too.




Yeah but you're all at the randstad right?
Meanwhile I'm all the way over here in Groningen



I've met 2 nf people, really chill both times


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 6, 2016)

Law said:


> Why don't more people talk about this 'best superhero movie ever'?



Because that is "The Dark Knight"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 6, 2016)

How come everyone here is from benelux?

The thing is probably smaller than my state lol.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Tiger (Oct 6, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Because that is "The Dark Knight"



Nah. The Joker is the best super villain, but Deadpool is a better movie.


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2016)

Law said:


> Nah. The Joker is the best super villain, but Deadpool is a better movie.


What about,










Batman vs supes tho.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2016)

think it about time I buy a surfboard and do that shit every morning......


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2016)

HOLY SHIT AT THE AMOUNT U CAN MAKE INTERNING HERE

i just dropped my drink on the floor.


ty god

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm working on stuff I want to share with you guys but I had an emergency meeting at work and was in such a rush to get out of there I left the materials. Ever since the train crash in Hoboken the public transportation between NJ and NY has been terrible.



RemChu said:


> What about,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man of Steel is better

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 6, 2016)

I was 200 chapters behind in Tower Of God. Catching up to it was not a bad idea tbh


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 6, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> How come everyone here is from benelux?
> 
> The thing is probably smaller than my state lol.



Only like 5 people are from the Benelux lol....
Unless I'm unaware of more.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 6, 2016)

Didi said:


> Yeah but you're all at the randstad right?
> Meanwhile I'm all the way over here in Groningen
> 
> 
> ...



Enschede best.


----------



## Hero (Oct 6, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> How come everyone here is from benelux?
> 
> The thing is probably smaller than my state lol.


What state


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 6, 2016)

Hero said:


> What state



Brazilian state of stating.


----------



## Nello (Oct 6, 2016)

NEDERLAND REPRESENT

Bier windmolen tulp fiets schaatsen

Reactions: Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 6, 2016)

Nello said:


> NEDERLAND REPRESENT
> 
> Bier windmolen tulp fiets schaatsen



en kut weer

not so much lately though


----------



## Hero (Oct 6, 2016)

That language needs spellcheck


----------



## Nello (Oct 6, 2016)

It's getting cold all of a sudden though. Good thing i'm always literally running late or I would've been freezing without my jacket this morning.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 6, 2016)

Nello said:


> NEDERLAND REPRESENT
> 
> Bier windmolen tulp fiets schaatsen



Je vergeet de xtc, kaas, voetbal en wiet.



Stelios said:


> en kut weer
> 
> not so much lately though



Welk kutweer ?
Vrij zeker dat het nog steeds vrij warm is voor deze tijd van het jaar.


----------



## Nello (Oct 6, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Je vergeet de xtc, kaas, voetbal en wiet.


I should emigrate just so I can move back to this glorious country


----------



## Didi (Oct 6, 2016)

>tfw one of my friends doesn't like kaas

We always joke and say he's not Dutch / call him in German cuz he was born there (to Dutch parents and only lived there as an infant but still)


----------



## Catamount (Oct 6, 2016)

My life recently:



I need a hero

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2016)

Catamount said:


> My life recently:
> 
> 
> 
> I need a hero



(SAVE ME NOW)


----------



## Catamount (Oct 6, 2016)

No you


----------



## Catamount (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2016)

i was memeing this song


----------



## Catamount (Oct 6, 2016)

I was memeing Fru Fru song from Shrek tbh
I only know Energy by Skillet and that is this song is about God
dats all


----------



## Didi (Oct 6, 2016)

wat said:


> (SAVE ME NOW)




[SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAVE MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE]


----------



## Catamount (Oct 6, 2016)

No me


----------



## Nello (Oct 6, 2016)

Oh god freshly grated kaas hnnnnnnnnggggggggh

Best part of homemade pizza


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 6, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Only like 5 people are from the Benelux lol....
> Unless I'm unaware of more.



Only like 15 people post here regularly.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 6, 2016)

Hero said:


> What state



São Paulo

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 6, 2016)

I wanna go back to Belgium just so I can eat those amazing fries again.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 6, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Je vergeet de xtc, kaas, voetbal en wiet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you live as a sage monk , you don't drink or smoke and you bring up xtc and weed?
smh

mmm oude kaas. potverdomme nu ik heb honger


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 6, 2016)

Ok let's check wikipedia for the comparison:





Area:

- Benelux: 76,657 km²
- São Paulo: 248,223 km² (making it the 12th largest state in the country!)

Population

- Benelux: 28.8 million
- São Paulo: 44.4 million

GG

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Hero (Oct 6, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> São Paulo


----------



## Nello (Oct 6, 2016)

>not being Dutch in 2016
smh


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 6, 2016)

Hero said:


>

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Tiger (Oct 6, 2016)

Never heard of Benelux until last night.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 6, 2016)

Senjou said:


> this is ironic since sphyer used to always have a frankestein skype avy on and you're sporting a Rai one
> 
> are you guys secretly gay lovers


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 6, 2016)

@wat 

Are you gonna be safe or is hurricane matthew gonna fk you up?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2016)

we're barely getting a storm so we should be safe


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 6, 2016)

okay, good to know


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 6, 2016)

Buying Jinx skin np


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 6, 2016)

Hero said:


> So many cadidates to meet.
> 
> I'd probably have to visit someone in the states first. First overseas person will definitely have to be Goose. I have to drink with him





SinRaven said:


> OMFG I should go to England sometime and have drinks with Chris and Goose. That would be fun. If only Mello still lived there.
> 
> Oh Laix too I guess. I wonder how he'd post gifs irl



Hit me up if either of you visit England!


----------



## Hero (Oct 6, 2016)

I'll be in England once planes stop disappearing


----------



## Hero (Oct 6, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


>


I like the term states exclusively for the United States. 

Of course other places have states, but other places aren't associated as quickly as the US is


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2016)

lol so anime


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> @wat
> 
> Are you gonna be safe or is hurricane matthew gonna fk you up?


hahahaha


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2016)

source? guessing nsfw  

Save me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Araragi (Oct 6, 2016)

RemChu said:


> source? guessing nsfw
> 
> Save me


it's kinda nsfw


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2016)

damn, that's kinda rapey ...


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2016)

well is.

time to cook some food and then work on roles.


----------



## Araragi (Oct 6, 2016)

>it's kinda creepy
>reps me with "I like it tho"

rem I know you've been through a lot but don't go down that path

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Araragi (Oct 6, 2016)

just noticed the poll. If you didn't vote tazmo a shit you're doing it wrong


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 6, 2016)

Few states in state of emergency. But I heard some places aren't getting hit too bad thankfully.

Luckily my area won't get by anything dangerously


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2016)

I like the avatar, not I like rape.

Not into power struggles like that....


----------



## Catamount (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2016)

GUAC-


----------



## Stelios (Oct 7, 2016)

I use only hero-academia.com domain to access  NF for a long time. nf domain can go die in a corner


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 7, 2016)

These painkillers are making me hazy. I was awake for a long time yesterday, but I wasn't really awake at all.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 7, 2016)

Stelios said:


> I was 200 chapters behind in Tower Of God. Catching up to it was not a bad idea tbh


Tower of God is awesome. Someone should make a ToG game and assign me Rak tbh.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 7, 2016)

Goose said:


> Hit me up if either of you visit England!


Will do bromo


----------



## Catamount (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Araragi (Oct 7, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Tower of God is awesome. Someone should make a ToG game and assign me Rak tbh.


I want a ToG game too


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 7, 2016)

The Japanese version is even better!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 7, 2016)

i actually like the english vers. better simply cuz the music is better/more fitting imo


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 7, 2016)

Really? I like the music of the Japanese version WAY more. I actually initially was kinda iffy about the English one already.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 7, 2016)

Is that what Alicia Keys meant when she sang "Girs on Fire" ?


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 7, 2016)

Alicia Keys' Girl is on Fire always makes me think of this parody


----------



## Nello (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm usually a sub guy when it comes to anime but for this I think the english version is infinitely better.

When did LoL become a magical girl anime


----------



## Stelios (Oct 7, 2016)

Nello said:


> When did LoL become a magical girl anime



eh?


----------



## Stelios (Oct 7, 2016)

@SinRaven this video could be the source of many ugly gifs


----------



## Araragi (Oct 7, 2016)

league became a mahou shojou game? I'm down to start playing


----------



## Nello (Oct 7, 2016)

Stelios said:


> eh?


Did you subconsciously ignore the videos Sin and wat posted?


----------



## Nello (Oct 7, 2016)

Oh yeah btw

Madoka Magica a shit

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Stelios (Oct 7, 2016)

Senjou said:


> league became a mahou shojou game? I'm down to start playing


----------



## Araragi (Oct 7, 2016)

Nello said:


> Oh yeah btw
> 
> Madoka Magica a shit


kys


----------



## Stelios (Oct 7, 2016)

Nello said:


> Did you subconsciously ignore the videos Sin and wat posted?


holy shit

i totally did


----------



## Araragi (Oct 7, 2016)

homura and madoka are best


----------



## Stelios (Oct 7, 2016)

cut the gay shit

let's pew pew in overwatch.

At least blizzard did something right there. 
Your account is not region dependent. unlike hearthstone


----------



## Nello (Oct 7, 2016)

Stelios said:


> holy shit
> 
> i totally did


Good man 
You don't need this weeb filth in your life.


Senjou said:


> homura and madoka are best


Name one good thing about them


----------



## Araragi (Oct 7, 2016)

they're QT


----------



## Nello (Oct 7, 2016)

They're babies with brickfaces. Fite me.


----------



## Nello (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm just taking the piss, Aladdin. Calmate


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 7, 2016)

i cant fap to madoka magica but sayaka is best girl in terms of character in that story 


best scene in the entire series tbh


----------



## Melodie (Oct 7, 2016)

Sayaka is indeed da best


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 7, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Tower of God is awesome. Someone should make a ToG game and assign me Rak tbh.


Please do


----------



## Stelios (Oct 7, 2016)

watching a video from FilthyFrank is a brain cell genocide


----------



## Tiger (Oct 7, 2016)

They say an apple a day keeps the doctor away, but I ate one almost 2 hours ago, and I've had a stomach ache ever since.

Wtf Royal Gala?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm dieing to play Overwatch but 99% sure my computer doesn't run it.

Will have to wait till after christmas.


----------



## Aries (Oct 7, 2016)

Who else is ENFP?


----------



## Aries (Oct 7, 2016)

Take it no one else. What's your personality types peeps


----------



## Hero (Oct 7, 2016)

Aries said:


> Take it no one else. What's your personality types peeps


ESFJ


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 7, 2016)

INTJ/INTP

So I have been looking at some stuff in old threads and there is a line that has been inserted seemingly in place of certain words in them, that line being "I'm Mr.Meeseeks Look at Me!". Who did this and why?


----------



## Melodie (Oct 7, 2016)

Law said:


> They say an apple a day keeps the doctor away, but I ate one almost 2 hours ago, and I've had a stomach ache ever since.
> 
> Wtf Royal Gala?


It's a lie. We want money so we try to get kids sick by eating apples daily.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 7, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> INTJ/INTP



Introverted personality. Nice, always thought you were the thinker to my doer. I had you pegged as lex Luthor to my joker. Would be a huge contrast but decided to go with Brainiac as the more suitable match. Seeing your personality type I believe it was a good call. Luffy will be the Lex Luthor which I will explain in a comparison likely tomorrow but fits in well. Luthor and Brainiac are both competing for the top spot for supermans arch enemy (Marco)maybe with zod in there. Luthor and Brainiac are Frenemies like you and luffy



Hero said:


> ESFJ



Sweet another extroverted personality. I always knew we were kindred spirits hero. Now I see why. Can get more clarity on a decent dc comparison


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 7, 2016)

I wouldn't call myself a fremeny pf DDL's, we have never really been much at odds. The only true frenemy I can remember is Hidden Nin.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 7, 2016)

I really wanted to defeat WPK between Heroes of the Olympus and Monogatari.

But that was a long while ago.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 7, 2016)

Also it's hard to get a reason to build more spite against WPK because neither him nor me tend to last long in games. We need a game where one of us takes the other down at the last second.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 7, 2016)

Aries said:


> Who else is ENFP?



ENFJ


----------



## Aries (Oct 7, 2016)

Well that's the beauty of the Frenemies aspect of Brainiac and lex. Brainiac doesn't consider lex a threat to him. Brainiac is smarter, stronger and has more tech then luthor. Luthor on the other hand is more ambition and more creativity in his schemes then Brainiac. Luthor considers Brainiac a threat but is willing to work with him. Once they get what they want they are likely to betray one another.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 7, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Also it's hard to get a reason to build more spite against WPK because neither him nor me tend to last long in games. We need a game where one of us takes the other down at the last second.


More then that, I just generally don't pay you much mind in games. Not that you aren't a good player but it is common for you to seem scummy regardless of alignment, which puts me off of going after you no matter my alignment. If I'm mafia, you'll hang yourself. If I'm town, you're too much of a wildcard.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 7, 2016)

Law said:


> ENFJ



Excellent another extroverted type. Though after seeing more about that personality i see the vibe I got from you was accurate. I got a 2 sides of the same coin type comparison. Very similar but have different ways of dealing with things. I'm digging the darksied comparison even more


----------



## Aries (Oct 7, 2016)

Aries said:


> Well that's the beauty of the Frenemies aspect of Brainiac and lex. Brainiac doesn't consider lex a threat to him.





WolfPrinceKiba said:


> More then that, I just generally don't pay you much mind in games.



And that's why I feel the comparison works


----------



## Magic (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm INFP


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 8, 2016)

Aries said:


> Take it no one else. What's your personality types peeps



I think I'm a INTJ if I remember correctly.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> More then that, I just generally don't pay you much mind in games. Not that you aren't a good player but it is common for you to seem scummy regardless of alignment, which puts me off of going after you no matter my alignment. If I'm mafia, you'll hang yourself. If I'm town, you're too much of a wildcard.



Here it's the opposite. I have a list of players I don't trust myself to make precise alignment reads on, which includes you. Because you are too good as scum, and also good enough as town that mislynching you is terrible.

Instead, my strategy with people from this list is to avoid engaging them directly, and use any role or ability means I can come up with to confirm your alignment. If I get an investigation, it's going to one of you. Eventually, there will come a moment where I have to make a decision on you, usually because the game is nearly ending. Then it's all or nothing.

But because you and me are both likely to die early (and you never get bandwagoned early, which is another event where I would have to make that decision), we never end up butting heads.

The one from that list I end up butting heads with is Marco, because he survives till the end more often (for some reason he doesn't have this aura of master scumhunter that you do, so mafia is less likely to hunt him down). So I apply the same strategy which I just described on him, and end up more often either investigating him, or getting to a lylo situation where I have to decide what to do with him. Hence, what people perceive as "rivarly" with Marco, which is actually just a strategy I use, which combined with his ability to avoid dieing, increases the probability of me butting heads with him.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Marco (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm BAMF personality type. Where do I collect my award?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 8, 2016)

Here take this MOFO award too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Oct 8, 2016)

Thank you all. I couldn't have done this without all of you.


----------



## Nello (Oct 8, 2016)

Jesus christ. Reading the in-depth about your personality type is too real


----------



## Stelios (Oct 8, 2016)

Aries said:


> Take it no one else. What's your personality types peeps


ESTJ


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2016)

Tbh I'm thinking of abolishing that list though. I think it has gotten stale. Can't remember when was the last time I voted for WPK.


----------



## Marco (Oct 8, 2016)

They had a prequel TV show recently. Definitely worth watching. The style of comedy is hilarious.


----------



## Hero (Oct 8, 2016)

Marco said:


> I'm BAMF personality type. Where do I collect my award?


Slay Marco


----------



## Marco (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Legend (Oct 8, 2016)

Ello Derps.


----------



## Aries (Oct 8, 2016)

That wwe game is gonna start this Friday. Was going to do it Thursday but someone started a game. So expect roles by Wednesday/Thursday. Also tomorrow will be doing confirmation/getting 2nd players to head over there


----------



## Legend (Oct 8, 2016)

uh huuuuuuh.


----------



## Aries (Oct 8, 2016)

I blame making town roles. The worst aspect in creating roles . Much easier to do indie/mafia roles


----------



## Legend (Oct 8, 2016)

whatever you say mang


----------



## Marco (Oct 8, 2016)

Power Rangers trailer.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 8, 2016)

someone host a vanilla game after my game ends pls


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 8, 2016)

I will if I don't commit sudoku from playing your game


----------



## Melodie (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Legend (Oct 8, 2016)

Marco said:


> Power Rangers trailer.


looks like breakfast club meets chronicle, im digging it


----------



## Stelios (Oct 8, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> I will if I don't commit sudoku from playing your game





start solving u dick 
not even hard


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm asian sucka, my dick already hard from looking at all those numbers


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 8, 2016)

I heard dick?


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 8, 2016)

Wrong chat.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 8, 2016)

Shinobu said:


> I heard dick?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 8, 2016)

Shinobu said:


> I heard dick?



You're integrating into this community just fine 

Also is that avy just for show or do you play


----------



## Araragi (Oct 8, 2016)

Shinobu said:


> I heard dick?


want some?


----------



## Araragi (Oct 8, 2016)

sorry waddles, I didn't mean to seduce your waifu


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 8, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> You're integrating into this community just fine
> 
> Also is that avy just for show or do you play




I did play once, but it was more for testing the game for a week or two.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 8, 2016)

Didn't enjoy the game or what?


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 8, 2016)

It was more of a clan decision.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 8, 2016)

Shinobu said:


> It was more of a clan decision.



You a WoW grill or what


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 8, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> You a WoW grill or what




I was that too, yea, but it's not where it started if that's what you're implying.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 8, 2016)

Give me your clan history


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 8, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Give me your clan history



Nothing special tbh 

Started off at LANs around 2004, with RL friends and mostly with shooters and strategy. Solo I preferred RPGs.
Around 2006 I started online with MMOs, first EverQuest, then Guild Wars, then WoW. I did have a clan already in Guild Wars, we GVG'd. After we broke up, I switched to WoW - and from there we tested and played ourselves through basically everything that got hyped or was around.

And then I stopped being a student and work started and my gaming career ended more or less.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 8, 2016)

So now you're just irler that hangs out on an anime forum.  Okay I gotchu


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 8, 2016)

My PC got old

I got old

It's sad


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 8, 2016)

would still fug DDDDDDD


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 8, 2016)

are you older than wat?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 8, 2016)

wat said:


> would still fug DDDDDDD



I thought you did already


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 8, 2016)

im pure


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 8, 2016)

This calls for an ntr man situation


----------



## Araragi (Oct 8, 2016)

someone say NTR? I'm here to help


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 8, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> are you older than wat?




Yes, around 2 years older.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 8, 2016)

Shinobu said:


> Yes, around 2 years older.



So youre like a Ms. Waffles old


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 8, 2016)

mr. waffles is older than her by a larger margin than she is older than me


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 8, 2016)

I forgot how old he was tbh


----------



## Magic (Oct 8, 2016)

Shinobu said:


> Wrong chat.


lol


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Oct 8, 2016)

That moment when I realize I'm a Yandere and then my first thought after that is sometime I or someone else should make a factions mafia game around Tsundere, Kuudere, Dandere, and Yandere types or characters. I might be a little bit Dandere, but I'm way more towards Yandere in most cases I believe. I guess it's probably a good thing I'm single, so there's nothing to worry about.

*realizes there was just a mafia game on this subject*

I'm stupid. *confirmed can't remember what is going on in this forum section*

#Ididntknowwhatyanderemeantuntilafewminutesago


----------



## Araragi (Oct 8, 2016)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> That moment when I realize I'm a Yandere and then my first thought after that is sometime I or someone else should make a factions mafia game around Tsundere, Kuudere, Dandere, and Yandere types or characters. I might be a little bit Dandere, but I'm way more towards Yandere in most cases I believe. I guess it's probably a good thing I'm single, so there's nothing to worry about.
> 
> *realizes there was just a mafia game on this subject*
> 
> ...



Ye rofl I should've invited more people my bad

there's a waifu game im taking sign ups for right now that you could participate in if you'd like


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 8, 2016)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> That moment when I realize I'm a Yandere and then my first thought after that is sometime I or someone else should make a factions mafia game around Tsundere, Kuudere, Dandere, and Yandere types or characters. I might be a little bit Dandere, but I'm way more towards Yandere in most cases I believe. I guess it's probably a good thing I'm single, so there's nothing to worry about.
> 
> *realizes there was just a mafia game on this subject*
> 
> ...



I'm curious as to how you came to this realization that you're a yandere


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Oct 8, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> I'm curious as to how you came to this realization that you're a yandere



I was watching the first episode of Magical Girl Raising Project. They mention one girl is a tsundere. I couldn't remember what that means so I look it up, and then look at some pictures. Then I see picture mentioning all 4 of there types: Tsundere, Kuudere, Dandere, and Yandere. Then I look up the rest them. Then when I read the definition of Yandere, I had an instant connection with it. I have been obsessive more than once with regards to romance in past. I even looked at the anime TV Tropes for Yandere and there was like 2 or 3 of my favorite characters listed. I'm definitely a Yandere.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Oct 8, 2016)

Senjou said:


> Ye rofl I should've invited more people my bad
> 
> there's a waifu game im taking sign ups for right now that you could participate in if you'd like


Even if you did invite me, there's no telling if I would have accepted or not as at that time I didn't know what the word meant.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 8, 2016)

Never fall in love with a senpai please


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 9, 2016)

Stelios said:


> start solving u dick
> not even hard



That one looks nice. 



~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> So youre like a Ms. Waffles old



> Ms. Waffles
> Ms





wat said:


> mr. waffles is older than her by a larger margin than she is older than me



You're still old. 


~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> I forgot how old he was tbh


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 9, 2016)

If it makes you feel better I thought you were only 4 years older than wad


----------



## Stelios (Oct 9, 2016)

Isn't wat like 28?


----------



## Stelios (Oct 9, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> I'm asian sucka, my dick already hard from looking at all those numbers



>Asian 
>dick


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 9, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> If it makes you feel better I thought you were only 4 years older than wad



2 years don't make much of a difference.


----------



## Magic (Oct 9, 2016)

Aries said:


> I blame making town roles. The worst aspect in creating roles . Much easier to do indie/mafia roles



for real lol  (hahahah @#$% town)


----------



## Nello (Oct 9, 2016)

You're all ancient, there's no need to compete.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 9, 2016)

The last episodes of Naruto are more gay than brokebum mountain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 9, 2016)

@SoulTaker 
Whats this game I hear about?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 9, 2016)

@SoulTaker 
Please answer my question about that game quickly.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 9, 2016)

@SoulTaker 
Did I forget to ask you about your game?


----------



## Catamount (Oct 9, 2016)

This new Independence Day movie is such a shit  gaps in logic and directing everywhere


----------



## Catamount (Oct 9, 2016)

AM is a cute trolley.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 9, 2016)

Holy shit SNK was perfect this chapter. So much to think about. 

Once all of this exposition is over with, I think I might reread the Manga to catch all those hidden hints.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 9, 2016)

Catamount said:


> This new Independence Day movie is such a shit  gaps in logic and directing everywhere



What? No, never.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 9, 2016)

Catamount said:


> AM is a cute trolley.



Merci ma chère.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 9, 2016)

Arg u nerds that was a good opportunity to meet but was lost


----------



## Nello (Oct 9, 2016)

Ik was er mij niet van bewust dat ik iets verkeerd deed. Mag ik alstublieft een advocaat? Deze drugs zijn voor persoonlijk gebruik. Dit zijn mijn normale medicijnen. Ik heb mijn eigen injectiespuit.

I'm learning a lot from this book


----------



## Stelios (Oct 9, 2016)

Nello said:


> Ik was er mij niet van bewust dat ik iets verkeerd deed. Mag ik alstublieft een advocaat? Deze drugs zijn voor persoonlijk gebruik. Dit zijn mijn normale medicijnen. Ik heb mijn eigen injectiespuit.
> 
> I'm learning a lot from this book


----------



## Aries (Oct 9, 2016)

@wat link me to the time thing you used to set up the start of your game. Need it for my game


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 9, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 9, 2016)

So who's winning in the virtue game?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 10, 2016)

So... the forum thinks it's my birthday today, but I think I typed it wrong. It's on October 15th. So if you see any message on my profile or something like that saying it is today (dunno how that works), don't mind it.


----------



## Didi (Oct 10, 2016)

Wow, happy birthday DDL!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## Melodie (Oct 10, 2016)

Happy Birthday, are you 50 now?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2016)

feliz cumpleaños as they say in ur native tongue


----------



## Araragi (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Tiger (Oct 10, 2016)

Happy Turkey Day to the Canadian folks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 10, 2016)

wat said:


> feliz cumpleaños as they say in ur native tongue



Not sure if trolling.


----------



## Nello (Oct 10, 2016)

Calmate, muchachos.

'sta bien.


----------



## Savage (Oct 10, 2016)

Posting in Mafia convo!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 10, 2016)

I feel like my scumhunting has been improving lately. I'm starting to distinguish real malice from just dumbness/apathy/stuborness.

Case in point, in a recent Syndicate game I went wild with accusing 2 players. Along the way I realized one of them was just being weird and backed down. That one was town, the other one was mafia.

That site did wonders to my scumhunting actually. I've lost 6 games there as town (and won only one , as mafia). But it's like if it made me learn every single thing a townie shouldn't do.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 10, 2016)

Have been very tired and mostly under a painkiller induced high the last 1.5 week. Haven't been watching any League of Legends matches. Other League peeps recommend any matches that I must see?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 10, 2016)

Wow, hope you get better man.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 10, 2016)

Law said:


> Happy Turkey Day to the Canadian folks.



Gooble gooble!


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 10, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Have been very tired and mostly under a painkiller induced high the last 1.5 week. Haven't been watching any League of Legends matches. Other League peeps recommend any matches that I must see?



Feel better man!


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2016)

Man I love sunflower seeds.


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2016)

just stupid i have to spit out most of it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chaos (Oct 10, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Have been very tired and mostly under a painkiller induced high the last 1.5 week. Haven't been watching any League of Legends matches. Other League peeps recommend any matches that I must see?



Should just watch everything tbh

However

ANX - ROX 2 
H2K - EDG 3
SSG - RNG 2


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 10, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Wow, hope you get better man.


I actually feel much better already. Right now I'm pretty tired, but mostly cured. 

I've been spending last week at my parents to heal while they take care of me (because with me being barely able to walk and living 4 high without an elevator, it was hard to do stuff myself) and nwo I'm mostly fine


----------



## Chaos (Oct 10, 2016)

And be sure to watch the elimination rounds, this worlds is wild.

Also I hope you feel better soon


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 10, 2016)

Chaos said:


> Should just watch everything tbh
> 
> However
> 
> ...


This one was the best of the tournament so far and one of the best I've ever watched period.

I swear if towns would just fucking listen to me for once games would be over so much faster.


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2016)

WPK follows league?!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 10, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I feel like my scumhunting has been improving lately. I'm starting to distinguish real malice from just dumbness/apathy/stuborness.
> 
> Case in point, in a recent Syndicate game I went wild with accusing 2 players. Along the way I realized one of them was just being weird and backed down. That one was town, the other one was mafia.
> 
> That site did wonders to my scumhunting actually. I've lost 6 games there as town (and won only one , as mafia). But it's like if it made me learn every single thing a townie shouldn't do.


This is why I've generally stayed away from wildcard types like Waffles, Spyher and Oreo.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 10, 2016)

RemChu said:


> WPK follows league?!


I main Rumble. My secondary top is Kennen. This makes Smeb my hero.


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I main Rumble. My secondary top is Kennen. This makes Smeb my hero.



Scumbag aoe magic champs with no mana resources 


They are also cute and cuddly, suits you.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2016)

i just wish NA wasnt a bunch of fucking clowns who throw in the 2nd week of groups

thank fucking christ c9 limped through

but fuck TSM

they were actually seen out late at 4 AM the night before


----------



## Chaos (Oct 10, 2016)

wat said:


> i just wish NA wasnt a bunch of fucking clowns who throw in the 2nd week of groups
> 
> thank fucking christ c9 limped through
> 
> ...



Thanks for spoiling the last few games I wanted to watch after coming home from work


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2016)

oh.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 10, 2016)

rip


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2016)

HAHAHAHA 

Nighty was in fact scum 

holy shit, dying man's intuition is on point.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 10, 2016)

I feel vindicated.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 10, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Scumbag aoe magic champs with no mana resources
> 
> 
> They are also cute and cuddly, suits you.


Yordles are life, Yordles are love.

I like to play Amumu jungle, though Malphite is my main jungler. I'll play WW when I can in ranked, hes the funnest champ for me when I'm in the groove on him. That blood scent baby. It's only fun if they run.



RemChu said:


> HAHAHAHA
> 
> Nighty was in fact scum
> 
> holy shit, dying man's intuition is on point.....


WPK's intuition on point.


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2016)

Yeah love WW too back in the day, hope his rework makes him "fun" but eh,


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 10, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Yeah love WW too back in the day, hope his rework makes him "fun" but eh,


WW rework is a myth.


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 11, 2016)

happy birthday DDL, ill probably tell you in a few days as well


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 11, 2016)

wat said:


> oh.



Such a Dei you are.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 11, 2016)

@Nighty the Mighty  get wrecked


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 11, 2016)

RemChu said:


> HAHAHAHA
> 
> Nighty was in fact scum
> 
> holy shit, dying man's intuition is on point.....


Maybe people were pushing that day 1 lynch hard for a reason.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 11, 2016)

So for the next vanilla game I was thinking of using a neighborizor variant that can select 3 players that can talk to each other at night


----------



## Tiger (Oct 11, 2016)

Often called a Templar or a Chef.

Templars slowly gather more and more neighbors, while a Chef invites two different neighbors to dine at his restaurant for the night.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 12, 2016)

Think I'll use the Chef and I'll put a hooker into the game too


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2016)

Happy Belated Stephen


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2016)

Need some creepy shit this season?


Read some Junji Ito boys& girls


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2016)

is that middle image uzumaki?


----------



## Stelios (Oct 12, 2016)

Wanna get scared scp foundation baby



lol I got spite killed 


Thanks for the game @wat

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 12, 2016)

Legend said:


> Happy Belated Stephen



Happy birthday, Legend.


----------



## Marco (Oct 12, 2016)

SCP is the shit. 

And they're starting a TV show based on creepy pasta. First season is based on candle cove. In sure SCP will be mentioned at some point.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 12, 2016)

As a teenager I used to wear a fly jacket, wehrmacht boots, carry a zippo and a butterfly knife.
I could do lots of tricks with
Today I've seen this chick playing with a zippo and then another one with a knife.
Man I was a fucking newbie 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Marco (Oct 12, 2016)

I chopped off the top of my thumb once trying to cut foam board for making models.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 12, 2016)

Legend said:


> Happy Belated Stephen



Thanks man, you go have a good one yourself


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 12, 2016)

I summon @Mr. Waffles


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 12, 2016)

Ai said:


> I summon @Mr. Waffles


I'm at work, but sup ?


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Happy birthday, Legend.


Thanks Wafflebro


~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Thanks man, you go have a good one yourself


Thanks Mystic


----------



## Marco (Oct 12, 2016)

Mystic, when was your birthday, dawg?


Also, kissanime is down for a day and I'm in the middle of HxH. Quick website suggestion please.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 12, 2016)

Happy birthday, Legend!


----------



## Marco (Oct 12, 2016)

Happy birthday, Legbro.


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2016)

Marco said:


> Mystic, when was your birthday, dawg?
> 
> 
> Also, kissanime is down for a day and I'm in the middle of HxH. Quick website suggestion please.


Yesterday


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Happy birthday, Legend!


Thanks


Marco said:


> Happy birthday, Legbro.


Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Oct 12, 2016)

Happy birthday Mystic and Legbro. 

The two of you should collectively decide the next thread title and poll.

@Legend @~Mystic Serenade~


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 12, 2016)

It was mystic's bday too? Happy birthday!


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 12, 2016)

Yea it was on the 11th 

Title huh


----------



## Marco (Oct 12, 2016)

Happy birthday, Mystic.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 12, 2016)

Law said:


> Happy birthday Mystic and Legbro.
> 
> The two of you should collectively decide the next thread title and poll.
> 
> @Legend @~Mystic Serenade~





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It was mystic's bday too? Happy birthday!



You should get in on this, too.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 12, 2016)

Bunch of damn Libras.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 12, 2016)

NASA's math says we're Virgos


----------



## Tiger (Oct 12, 2016)

The math I use is much older than NASA.

You're a Libra, and I'm a Scorpio. Few more weeks for me.


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2016)

The scales that will decide your fate


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 12, 2016)

Wasn't Marco's birthday like yesterday or something, too?

I remember when people's bdays are close to mine.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 12, 2016)

Mysti, happy belated birthday 

Legbro, happy birthday


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2016)

I have so many words to say about my game and the state of this sorry as fuck community. I honestly can't wait til it's over. 

Just know that once this game is over, I'm out. I'm done with this place.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 12, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Wasn't Marco's birthday like yesterday or something, too?
> 
> I remember when people's bdays are close to mine.



Marco's birthday is the day after yours.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 12, 2016)

wat said:


> I have so many words to say about my game and the state of this sorry as fuck community. I honestly can't wait til it's over.
> 
> Just know that once this game is over, I'm out. I'm done with this place.



I tried man, just didn't try enough I guess


----------



## Marco (Oct 12, 2016)

wat said:


> I have so many words to say about my game and the state of this sorry as fuck community. I honestly can't wait til it's over.
> 
> Just know that once this game is over, I'm out. I'm done with this place.


Boo fucking hoo.

After you bailed on the Hydra game and never even bothered to give me a head's up.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2016)

Marco said:


> Boo fucking hoo.
> 
> After you bailed on the Hydra game and never even bothered to give me a head's up.



I didn't even know it started?


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 12, 2016)

State of this sorry ass community? 

But, er, modkills happen all the time. It's not something new. In fact, I think the number of modkills isn't probably lower than it was in the last couple of years (for most games, at least).

And overall games have been more active. 

So. Er. Yeah.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 12, 2016)

Question: if I edit out a tag, does the alert the person received disappear before they can see it? Or do they still receive it?


----------



## Marco (Oct 12, 2016)

wat said:


> I didn't even know it started?



Maybe check your PMs sometime. Or our "QT" where you even posted.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 12, 2016)

I had to modkill 5 people in my OP game and replace another 5 and the game was really solid.

It happens.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2016)

Oh, just wait for my notes after this game. It's not even just the modkilled that's ruined this game. That's all I'll say for now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Question: if I edit out a tag, does the alert the person received disappear before they can see it? Or do they still receive it?



They still get it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 12, 2016)

Also your game is probably one of the Top 5 most active role madness of 2016.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 12, 2016)

wat said:


> Oh, just wait for my notes after this game. It's not even just the modkilled that's ruined this game. That's all I'll say for now.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 12, 2016)

wat said:


> They still get it.



Good. I edited out the tags after my game filled but now I might need people to see them again.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2016)

Marco said:


> Maybe check your PMs sometime. Or our "QT" where you even posted.



My last PM with you was more than a week ago and didn't say anything about the game starting.


----------



## Marco (Oct 12, 2016)

You're part of the PM group with Thingyman where he even mentions Day 2 about to end.

And come now, take some responsibility for it. You posted in our QT the day the game started. I even asked you to read up on the game. Regardless, you can keep an eye on game after you sign up for it. Don't rely on the host(s) to keep you up to date.


----------



## Hero (Oct 12, 2016)

Locking votes and locking the phase are the same thing. I arrived at 4:41 pm. 

You posted your message at 3:35. I still had 4 minutes before my modkill.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2016)

Oh, I must have missed that in my swarm of PMs for this game. 

Oh well.


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 12, 2016)

Sounds like a ruff life.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 12, 2016)

Hero said:


> Locking votes and locking the phase are the same thing. I arrived at 4:41 pm.
> 
> You posted your message at 3:35. I still had 4 minutes before my modkill.



> :41
> :35

That's 6 minutes after.

> 4 minutes before

You were late, Hero.



Belphegoob said:


> Sounds like a ruff life.



Hi Belph.
What brings you here ?


----------



## Didi (Oct 12, 2016)

>get recruited into mafia
>get yourself modkilled when it's almost (or already? idk not following THAT closely) lylo

good kush hero 




also damn lol
I thought I had the whole mafia team down (and that Marco would never believe me about it)
but it seems like they fooled me succesfully probably


was getting wholly convinced it was Sphyer and all who were still trynna defend him or trynna start counterwagons (like catamount, reznor sin etc)


at least I had Nighty down early 

Pretty excited to see how it plays out now tho


----------



## Hero (Oct 12, 2016)

Omg, my math. 

FUCK

I

CANT

EVEN

ASDFGHJKL;;


----------



## Didi (Oct 12, 2016)

Don't leave waf 


Just stick to based vanilla games from now on


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 12, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Hi Belph.
> What brings you here ?



Waffle-kun. 

Boredom, plus designs of possibly hosting a game in the near future, though I see there's already a queue of those waiting to happen.


----------



## Hero (Oct 12, 2016)

Well today was a shit busy day at work. I would have posted for my teammates if I had the time :yeahsorry

But fuck. I still can't get over that math mistake. I already knew I couldn't do basic math like 8+5 and shit, but this is a whole new level of stupid


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 12, 2016)

Hero

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hero (Oct 12, 2016)

IM SO MAD BC I HONESTLY THOUGHT I DID MY MATH RIGHT.

BRB, GOING TO SEE IF I CAN COUNT TO 100. 

Actually I might just go to start 50. I don't want to try anything too strenuous


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 12, 2016)

@Belphegoob 
Host the next vanilla game, that way I can focus on art shit


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 12, 2016)

I guess bad math runs in your family.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 12, 2016)

Belphegoob said:


> Waffle-kun.
> 
> Boredom, plus designs of possibly hosting a game in the near future, though I see there's already a queue of those waiting to happen.





There is a queue indeed. 
What do you consider "the near future" ?



Hero said:


> Well today was a shit busy day at work. I would have posted for my teammates if I had the time :yeahsorry
> 
> But fuck. I still can't get over that math mistake. I already knew I couldn't do basic math like 8+5 and shit, but this is a whole new level of stupid



I'll... be nice and say nothing.
Just think it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 12, 2016)

TImestamps are really OP. We should send them as our representative in the next Mafia Champions.

I mean, first there were the MVP of my Inverse Game, and now this.


----------



## Hero (Oct 12, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> I guess bad math runs in your family.


I'm good at statistics and that's it. Algebra and geometry I suck ass at. I've never taken calc. I'm also trash at physics. 

I got A's in these subjects, but I'm truly incompetent. Wow. I'm shocked.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 12, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> TImestamps are really OP. We should send them as our representative in the next Mafia Champions.



People's stupidity is the only thing truly OP.


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 12, 2016)

@Hero I actually laughed out loud. 

@~Mystic Serenade~ You would probably just end up playing anyways. 

@Mr. Waffles I'd probably lose interest by the end of the month, so probably sometime within that span.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 12, 2016)

Belphegoob said:


> @Mr. Waffles I'd probably lose interest by the end of the month, so probably sometime within that span.



Yeah... I don't think that's gonna work out. 
If only you had a longer attentionspan or something. :/


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 12, 2016)

@Belphegoob

Pls no


----------



## Tiger (Oct 12, 2016)

Wait til the game ends to talk about it, guys.


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2016)

wat said:


> I have so many words to say about my game and the state of this sorry as fuck community. I honestly can't wait til it's over.
> 
> Just know that once this game is over, I'm out. I'm done with this place.



Ah this is why you unsigned. Sorry to hear that man.


(You could have been a God in my game)  Au revoir


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 12, 2016)

wat said:


> I have so many words to say about my game and the state of this sorry as fuck community. I honestly can't wait til it's over.
> 
> Just know that once this game is over, I'm out. I'm done with this place.


This is what happens when you kill me n1 spineless mafia, wat ragequits

As if anyone would have listened to me anyways, like usual


----------



## Aries (Oct 12, 2016)

I am also sickened by this community that's why I will be making a edit chapter... You guys will see the Watman face his biggest obstacles. You will see his rise as mafia dark guardian as he faces the terror of srs business generic mafia game. Can The Watman overcome MarCrow and his mentor Ra Law Ghul?

Watman Begins

Followed by Watman taking on his most complex adversary. Role Madness.... Here he faces the troll prince JoCR and comes face to face with his place in the mafia community. With the rise of Role Madness anarchy is their a place for the mafia vigilante? SinRaven Dent also appears in this wacky adventure where he plans on hosting a game only to be cucked. Now he seeks revenge . can the Watman stop him?

The Mafia Knight

Followed by the end of the Watman trilogy. Watman comes back out of retirement to face his toughest challenge ever... Hero InactiBane... Breaking not only Watmans PC but his spirit on mafio. Can the faith and hope of the mafia community/ CrugyRobin bring the Watman back to save the community from InactiBane's quest to destroy all off mafia? Watch as Watman tangles with the seductress Catamount and watch as you struggle with your sexuality as you wonder if Catamount is a girl or not

The Mafia Community Rises

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hero (Oct 12, 2016)

this will be grand


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 12, 2016)

This is the only reason we keep you around CR.


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2016)

Catamount is a cat?????


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 13, 2016)

My favorite part of these CR edits and episodes be because I am always a good character in them.

Feel loved by my senpai


----------



## Stelios (Oct 13, 2016)

mrw I checked last nights lynch and modkills


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 13, 2016)

South Park is just too amazing for its last game to be from 2012/13. I would make it but there is too much on my slate.

I think...that maybe...this is a job for CR. I didn't think I would ever utter those words but he is the funniest person in the section and like South Park is quick to the punch.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 13, 2016)

CHARACTER APPEARANCE:. imgur.com/gallery/ur7hv

Hilarious


----------



## Legend (Oct 13, 2016)

Hello lovely friends

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Melodie (Oct 13, 2016)

Stelios said:


> CHARACTER APPEARANCE:. imgur.com/gallery/ur7hv
> 
> Hilarious



Decent attempt at linking.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 13, 2016)

Overstatement of the year


----------



## Legend (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Stelios (Oct 13, 2016)

Melodie said:


> Decent attempt at linking.


The space twas in purpose because xenforum translates it and I didn't want it to output the post directly


----------



## Savage (Oct 13, 2016)

What have I missed?


----------



## Savage (Oct 13, 2016)

Also should I finish s1 of quantico or read manga?


----------



## Aries (Oct 13, 2016)

I have thought of doing a SP game before but didn't think peeps would join such a game. I am flattered you have that much faith in ole cr. Before I host Favorites and end my hosting career ill do a SP game. Can't drop Marvel vs Capcom or Ill get complaints


----------



## Aries (Oct 13, 2016)

So I'm planning to buy some flowers for someone. Give them a single rose because that's how I roll but what will be a pretty color to give to a girl yellow or purple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2016)

purple unless theyre just a friend then yellow is fine

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 13, 2016)

Purple it is. Looking for some and think found one want to buy. Based on the pic these flowers look very pretty. The purple is stunning


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 14, 2016)

Aries said:


> I have thought of doing a SP game before but didn't think peeps would join such a game. I am flattered you have that much faith in ole cr. Before I host Favorites and end my hosting career ill do a SP game. Can't drop Marvel vs Capcom or Ill get complaints


South Park is one of the most successful shows of all time, I don't think you'd have much trouble getting sign-ups for it, especially compared to some other things you do.


----------



## Magic (Oct 14, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> South Park is one of the most successful shows of all time, I don't think you'd have much trouble getting sign-ups for it,* especially compared to some other things you do*.


Uhhhh, lol 

@wat wtf is going on in your game


----------



## Magic (Oct 14, 2016)

@Reznor you have control of this discourse, you are the admin.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 14, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Uhhhh, lol
> 
> @wat wtf is going on in your game





RemChu said:


> @Reznor you have control of this discourse, you are the admin.



Please don't tag hosts and players to encourage them to discuss an ongoing game outside of the game thread. 

You know how hard it is to ignore a notification!

From the sounds of things, there'll be plenty to talk about when it's over.


----------



## Magic (Oct 14, 2016)

Sorry,


----------



## Tiger (Oct 14, 2016)

You should watch Aquarius if you like David Duchovny, even if it's ironically.

It's about Charles Manson.


----------



## Magic (Oct 14, 2016)

Hmmm, will check it out.


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 14, 2016)

If the girl is blonde you get her a purple rose and if dark haired give her a yellow rose.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 14, 2016)

There is a type of rose that is pure white on the outer side of the petal and blood red on the inside. Looks wicked.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 14, 2016)

Sin highlighted a problem: the rules section of my game is gonna look like a Frankenstein monster. Like "follow everything, except rules A B C and D have the following exceptions". So much for newbie-friendly games.

Unless I specifically state the rules thread is not supposed to be followed and write my own rules, but am I even allowed to do that? It looks like the simplest solution though.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Chaos (Oct 14, 2016)

Yea that is allowed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 14, 2016)

30 mins into hardcore henry....this is kind of awesome =]


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm gonna do that then. It's the best way of avoiding conflicts.


----------



## Magic (Oct 14, 2016)

Ok LOL,


----------



## Magic (Oct 14, 2016)

THat ending haha


----------



## Stelios (Oct 14, 2016)

@Aries you starten writing member roles at some point. Carry on


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 14, 2016)

@Law

Is there anything specifically that should/could be done to balance a game around a chef or nah?


----------



## Hero (Oct 14, 2016)

@Senjou

Can you send me that irisviel stock you have for that one avatar?

Caser fate grand order


----------



## Tiger (Oct 14, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> @Law
> 
> Is there anything specifically that should/could be done to balance a game around a chef or nah?



As long as people are aware that the people they're talking to may not be the same alignment as they are, and you're strict about players not messaging one another after the night has passed-- it's not exactly a broken mechanic that needs to be worked around.

Make a new convo or QT each time, so the people at dinner can't read up to see what other people said. 

The main issue is-- If someone doesn't realize they've been invited to dinner and doesn't show up until the next day phase. It's nearly impossible to enforce. It would help if you remind people to check in at night in case they've been chosen to chat over dinner.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 14, 2016)

@Dragon D. Luffy 

There's nothing wrong or unfriendly about linking the rules and Guidelines thread, and then outlining the things that you're changing for your game.

In fact, if people are confused by that, it would be good for them to have that opportunity to learn intermediate reading comprehension and get used to seeing a Frankenstein every now and again.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 14, 2016)

I'd rather have a game that attracts players than one where I get to show-off how much my reading comprehension is better than theirs.

Let's make this straight and avoid the argument: am I allowed to disregard that thread, or not? Chaos said I am, but he is not the mod, and you didn't say anything.

@Law @Marco 

If it makes you sleep better at night, I'm going to ban players from flaming each other, and post a link to the forum-wide rules (the ones that are actually rules).


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 14, 2016)

the 'Mafia rules' are a guideline and not really law

but forum wide rules apply


----------



## Marco (Oct 14, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'd rather have a game that attracts players than one where I get to show-off how much my reading comprehension is better than theirs.
> 
> Let's make this straight and avoid the argument: am I allowed to disregard that thread, or not? Chaos said I am, but he is not the mod, and you didn't say anything.
> 
> ...


As I've stated a few times, especially when the rules were first introduced, the rules are there to empower the hosts and as a failsafe against idiots or trolls. And that the staff will only interfere if something is serious or if hosts request them.

Any rules you want for your game, you're free to impose.

But I don't want this to just be a feel-your-way-through-it thing. Tell me what rules you want to enforce that you think might have a chance of contradicting the ones stated in the rules thread, just so we're clear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Oct 14, 2016)

What I mean is, I'll explain exactly how I would approach these scenarios.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 14, 2016)

Will do when I get home. It's just 4 or 5 rules I wanna exclude.

I hope this doesnt come across as spite. I just think it is easier this way. Easier for me to control my own rules, easier for the player to understand them, harder for them to find loopholes (like Sin just did), and doesnt encourage behavior I dont want to encourage (let's be frank, even if you don't want to ban trolling and fluffing, there is a whole difference between not banning it and telling players they can do it. It's psychology)


----------



## Marco (Oct 14, 2016)

Again, the rules are there to empower the hosts, and worst case scenario, deal with undesirable behavior. 

Your rules are always going to be the priority in your games and even if not, me or law do not plan to intrude unless needed or you ask. 

I'm asking you to mention the contradictions so I can explain my train of thought, not to give it an okay or whatever.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 14, 2016)

I think at least half of all regulars here and more than half of the KC regulars back in the day would be banned in most any other subforum for some of the stuff they've done. That includes me, even though I have never been banned

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 14, 2016)

been banned upwards of 30 times np


----------



## Stelios (Oct 14, 2016)

this game



@wat I remember you once said that you hate role madness games. I can't wait to read your thoughts on the role madness game you crafted


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 14, 2016)

the game was great

the players were terrible

thats the tl;dr 

but dont worry i wont spare words when i do the summary/release my notes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 14, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> South Park is one of the most successful shows of all time, I don't think you'd have much trouble getting sign-ups for it, especially compared to some other things you do.


I blame laziness on some of the other projects I do but I'll give it a go after Marvel vs Capcom. Finishing up WWE game rules. tomorrow game should be up and running and work on Marvel vs Capcom next before South Park


Crugyr said:


> If the girl is blonde you get her a purple rose and if dark haired give her a yellow rose.



She has dark hair but I do know a "blonde" hair girl but not sure how I can give her the purple ones and be like just friends mkay. I might need to go all out... 


Law said:


> There is a type of rose that is pure white on the outer side of the petal and blood red on the inside. Looks wicked.



know the name of such roses? 

@Stelios I'll be continuing those analysis once the wwe game is up and running been keeping me preoccuppied for a while now but should be up by tomorrow


----------



## Aries (Oct 14, 2016)

When ole cr is the best playah in the game you know the players did real bad


----------



## Tiger (Oct 14, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'd rather have a game that attracts players than one where I get to show-off how much my reading comprehension is better than theirs.
> 
> Let's make this straight and avoid the argument: am I allowed to disregard that thread, or not? Chaos said I am, but he is not the mod, and you didn't say anything.
> 
> ...



Implying that when things are done my way that they aren't attractive to players or fun?

I don't pander to the lowest common denominator, but you ask anyone who was new and needed help understanding something-- I jumped over my desk to PM and help them.

My point was-- the rules are there for you. You disagree with 4 or 5 of the posted rules, and want them to be different in your game. That's great, and it's the whole point of having them. So you can say: "Here's the template for the general rules, and here are the rules I'm changing".
_
There's nothing confusing about that. _

Why the attitude, DDL? Sleep better at night? NF main forum rules will always apply to all games regardless of what the host wants, so over the top flaming, personal attacks, etc. That go above and beyond the natural order of a game have to be dealt with. Those aren't the "rules" we're talking about. Editing, posting after death, spam posts and minimums, etc. Are host-approved rules.

If it helps _you_ sleep at night, you can ignore the work that went into the rules and guidelines thread and write your own for your game._ Obviously. _You wouldn't be the first to do so since they went up.



wat said:


> the 'Mafia rules' are a guideline and not really law
> 
> but forum wide rules apply



This is true, but like WPK said-- we're a bit more forgiving when it comes to flaming and insults because it's a game. When it's two friends yelling at each other for how they're playing a game, it's different than two people who despise one another being cruel and nasty to each other.

But yeah, even here-- If someone steps way out of line, I wouldn't hesitate to give them a time out or more.

Someone having a "rage meta" won't excuse them from that if they go too far.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Will do when I get home. It's just 4 or 5 rules I wanna exclude.
> 
> I hope this doesnt come across as spite. I just think it is easier this way. Easier for me to control my own rules, easier for the player to understand them, harder for them to find loopholes (like Sin just did), and doesnt encourage behavior I dont want to encourage (let's be frank, even if you don't want to ban trolling and fluffing, there is a whole difference between not banning it and telling players they can do it. It's psychology)



Sin didn't find a loophole.

Like Marco and I have said a million times, the rules are in place to shift power to hosts. You're the host. Do what you want.


------------------


In other news,

@Legend @Dragon D. Luffy @~Mystic Serenade~

You guys all had a birthday around the same time. Come up with a title and poll. ST's has run its course.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 14, 2016)

Raising Mafia from the dead: Mafia Convo # ????


----------



## Aries (Oct 14, 2016)

Late but Happy Birthday Legend, Luffy and Mystic


----------



## Tiger (Oct 14, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I think at least half of all regulars here and more than half of the KC regulars back in the day would be banned in most any other subforum for some of the stuff they've done. That includes me, even though I have never been banned



Back when I was a regular in the KC, we couldn't say stuff like people can in mafia games here now. I got banned for calling someone a pussy. Because he was. And so was _[redacted]_ for banning me for it. 

The mods being too sensitive and overly quick to take sides with their little friends is 1 of the 2 reasons I quit the KC.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 14, 2016)

Legend said:


> Raising Mafia from the dead: Mafia Convo # ????



Idea #1


----------



## Marco (Oct 14, 2016)

Happy birthday DDL. It's 15th here.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 14, 2016)

happy birthday to all libras


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 14, 2016)

Happy birthday, @Dragon D. Luffy !


----------



## Didi (Oct 14, 2016)

You can't fool me, he already had a birthday a few days ago!


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 14, 2016)

Didi said:


> You can't fool me, he already had a birthday a few days ago!



Did he ?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 14, 2016)

Aries said:


> Who else is ENFP?


I am INTJ master race.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 14, 2016)

Goose said:


> I am INTJ master race.



> master race

I am always the master race.


----------



## Melodie (Oct 14, 2016)

@Dragon D. Luffy Wow, you're aging fast. Careful on the meds, old man.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 14, 2016)

Law said:


> Back when I was a regular in the KC, we couldn't say stuff like people can in mafia games here now. I got banned for calling someone a pussy. Because he was. And so was _[redacted]_ for banning me for it.
> 
> The mods being too sensitive and overly quick to take sides with their little friends is 1 of the 2 reasons I quit the KC.


We got away with a lot of stuff in my time there. You were already gone by then though.



Goose said:


> I am INTJ master race.


I knew something caused my mentorship instincts to go off with you. 

So you took to drinking to stop the overthinking. My sympathies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 14, 2016)

Happy Birthday @Dragon D. Luffy !


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 14, 2016)

CR I only know how to go all out when it comes to girls and roses


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks guys.

Shut up Melodie Im only 25. And thats only tomorrow.

Sorry Law I dont hate you, yet you have this stubborn personality that makes me want to butt heads with you (and I'm pretty stubborn myself so yeah). But you are a cool guy.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Melodie (Oct 14, 2016)

INFP-T



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Shut up Melodie Im only 25. And thats only tomorrow.
> 
> Sorry Law I dont hate you, yet you have this stubborn personality that makes me want to butt heads with you (and I'm pretty stubborn myself so yeah). But you are a cool guy.



Sounds old.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 14, 2016)

Melodie said:


> INFP-T
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds old.


By anime/JRPG standards sure.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 14, 2016)

Happy birthday, everyone who has a birthday.

Shut the hell up, Mello.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 14, 2016)

im p sure im INFP


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 14, 2016)

Melodie said:


> INFP-T
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds old.



wtf is this hyphen-T shit


----------



## Tiger (Oct 14, 2016)

Wtf is a hypen?


----------



## Tiger (Oct 14, 2016)

And seriously, only 2 or 3 of us are extroverts?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 14, 2016)

Law said:


> Wtf is a hypen?



i dont know what ur talking about np


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 14, 2016)

Law said:


> And seriously, only 2 or 3 of us are extroverts?



im personable and well-spoken and know how to socially interact well and am generally likable but that doesnt change the fact that i draw energy from being alone and not around people


----------



## Marco (Oct 14, 2016)

I draw my energies from food and drugs.


----------



## Melodie (Oct 14, 2016)

I draw my energies from sleeping.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 14, 2016)

Did the test. Got INFP-T.

Wtf Melodie and Wad arenthe same lol.


----------



## Marco (Oct 14, 2016)

Melodie said:


> I draw my energies from sleeping.


Get on my level.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 14, 2016)

I draw my energy from food and webcomics.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 14, 2016)

I am good at talking to people but terrible at starting conversations. And I need time alone everyday or I'll die. I need to think, think, THINK. It's what I do all the time, specially when Im supposed to be paying attention to something else.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 14, 2016)

Also apparently my personality type makes me a saint or something. They called it mediator.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 14, 2016)

@Goose thinks rapists should not be punished and should just be allowed to run around freely. What do you guys think about that?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 14, 2016)

wat said:


> wtf is this hyphen-T shit



Apparently T is turbulent and the opposite is stable or something like that.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 14, 2016)

I remember doing that personality test once, don't remember the results. Can someone give me a link to a test? I'm too tired to use google.


Melodie said:


> I draw my energies from sleeping.


I liked you better when you didn't sleep.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 14, 2016)

@Goose literally laughs at rape victims and thinks they shouldn't complain about their trauma. What the fuck, Goose?!


----------



## Didi (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm too tired to do a test, can someone give me a summary of all the traits and I'll say which

definitely Introvert though, same as WAD, love being around people (and people love me ayyyy) but I need time alone to recharge


----------



## Tiger (Oct 14, 2016)

Just in case anyone is confused.

If a host leaves a rule out of their OP, the default rule is the one I wrote. (Or a host can say "ignore all them rules, only use mine!" If they really want, lol) That doesn't mean Marco or I are going to go around deleting posts in a game or reply-banning a player without the host asking us to.

That means if a host doesn't mention dead posting, that it is still against the rules. And if the host wants me or Marco to delete your posts, we will.

It is up to the host what happens in his game, and if he needs to go into battle with someone over a rule break or a dispute, you can just go ahead and consider me his or her weapon of choice.


If a player pisses off the host of the game they're playing and the host asks me (or Marco) to step in and remove that player forcibly from their game-- it would take me exactly 2 minutes from the time of reading that message to ensure that player didn't post in that game again.

If the host doesn't give a shit how people act or post or break rules in their game...my presence won't be felt there, unless the behavior is over and above what is acceptable in the section. At mine and Marco's discretion.

That's how it works.


----------



## Melodie (Oct 14, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> I remember doing that personality test once, don't remember the results. Can someone give me a link to a test? I'm too tired to use google.
> 
> I liked you better when you didn't sleep.



Gotta balance it out.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 14, 2016)

But there shouldn't be default rules in the first place. It's unnecessary and confusing.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 14, 2016)

Make peace with it.


----------



## Marco (Oct 14, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> But there shouldn't be default rules in the first place. It's unnecessary and confusing.



It's not unnecessary or confusing. Not having a default set of rules is confusing and leads to more problems than having default rules.


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 14, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Apparently T is turbulent and the opposite is stable or something like that.


A was assertive.

I am INFP-T as well.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 14, 2016)

I draw my energy from alcoholism.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## SinRaven (Oct 14, 2016)

Marco said:


> It's not unnecessary or confusing. Not having a default set of rules is confusing and leads to more problems than having 0 rules.


Yeah, because all the years we had no default set of rules led to so much problems..

Besides, I can guarantee you less than 30% of the (new) players will actually read the rule thread (partially because of disinterest in it, but partially because it's such a tl;dr that is very unappealing to read). That, while I'm pretty sure at least double that amount _does _read the rules of every game.

Note that no host recently other than Law himself made note of the Rules thread and instead just put up their own rules, most of which just repeat some rules of the rule thread (which, according to the rule thread and your opinions on this matter would be unnecessary).


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 14, 2016)

i draw my energy from the tears of others


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 14, 2016)

sin ur a dumb

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marco (Oct 14, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Yeah, because all the years we had no default set of rules led to so much problems..
> 
> Besides, I can guarantee you less than 30% of the (new) players will actually read the rule thread (partially because of disinterest in it, but partially because it's such a tl;dr that is very unappealing to read). That, while I'm pretty sure at least double that amount _does _read the rules of every game.
> 
> Note that no host recently other than Law himself made note of the Rules thread and instead just put up their own rules, most of which just repeat some rules of the rule thread (which, according to the rule thread and your opinions on this matter would be unnecessary).



And somehow having a default thread with clear rules was an impediment to anything that happened?

1. Yes, not having a default set of rules has led to a lot of problems. It's not common because we're a nice, self-moderated community, but it has happened. 

2. If people don't read the rules, I will direct them to it. If they ignore it and fuck up, they fuck up. But at least they could've easily avoided it.

3. In the end, the rules are to empower the hosts. If a host has put up their own rules, that's their choice. How is having a default set of rules that a host can actually make note of a bad thing? You are arguing for no reason as host as ultimate choice in this.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm ENFP-T, but very close INFP-A (considering I'm   41% Introverted and 59% Extroverted and  48% Assertive and 52% Turbulent).


----------



## Marco (Oct 14, 2016)

You're at least, like, 85% turbulent.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 14, 2016)

Marco said:


> And somehow having a default thread with clear rules was an impediment to anything that happened?
> 
> 1. Yes, not having a default set of rules has led to a lot of problems. It's not common because we're a nice, self-moderated community, but it has happened.
> 
> ...


With the default set of rules in place, the host could forget about mentioning their change to a particular rule. Say the host figured he was gonna use the default set of rules, but forgot that set of rules has 'no editing' in it. Players would assume they cannot edit, while the host really doesn't care otherwise. 

I could think of 234132 more examples, a lot more devastating than this one.

My point is: hosts list their own rules for their games regardless of whether there is a default set of rules in place or not, as evident by the previous games. Consdering that, this default set of rules doesn't neccesarily make life easier for hosts or players and, as evident by some of the discussions we (but others as well) have had, the default set of rules is kinda confusing as well. So why should there be a default set of rules? What are the pros?

You say not having a default set of rules has led to problems, but I honestly disagree. Point out those examples then, if you have them, because I'm pretty sure that stuff like the things you have in mind would still have happened /with/ the default set of rules.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 14, 2016)

Marco said:


> You're at least, like, 85% turbulent.


I don't think you know me


----------



## Nello (Oct 14, 2016)

I draw my energy from petrol. Nothing else will do to fuel my massive turboshaft engine which propels my rotors so I can soar over the lands and blow my sticky load on disgusting foreigners.

I guess I would say i'm an extrovert. Nothing gets me going more than an enemy battalion exposing themselves to me in a wide open field so I can expose their dirty insides.
Turbulence is not a problem.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 14, 2016)

Can we not turn mafia into a code of law?
Christ sake, chillax. Reznor is admud, he holds all the power here, don't talk like he doesn't.


----------



## Marco (Oct 14, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> With the default set of rules in place, the host could forget about mentioning their change to a particular rule. Say the host figured he was gonna use the default set of rules, but forgot that set of rules has 'no editing' in it. Players would assume they cannot edit, while the host really doesn't care otherwise.



If a host really cares enough to change a particular rule, they are not going to forget about mentioning it. Regardless, they have ultimate discretion and can introduce or remove rules as they see fit at any point in a game.

I am not here to enforce decisions on my own unless they deal with things that are against the forum rules (eg: flaming, excessively inappropriate conduct, etc). I am here to assist the host in any manner they might need, in the context of mafia games.



SinRaven said:


> I could think of 234132 more examples, a lot more devastating than this one.



Please provide examples of some devastating ones. I don't see any scenario where having no default rules is better than having default ones.



SinRaven said:


> My point is: hosts list their own rules for their games regardless of whether there is a default set of rules in place or not, as evident by the previous games. Consdering that, this default set of rules doesn't neccesarily make life easier for hosts or players and, as evident by some of the discussions we (but others as well) have had, the default set of rules is kinda confusing as well. So why should there be a default set of rules? What are the pros?



If hosts list their own rules, that is good. That shows they are experienced and know what they desire from their game. The rules are not in place for the veterans, though they do help. The rules are primarily in place for people who are not yet veterans.

The default rules definitely makes life easier. Now if a new member comes, they have more resources available to understand how to play/host.

What are the pros?

1. Players new to the game know what is in the spirit of the game.
2. Hosts have a simple framework to work with.

These are just the core pros. They lead to smaller gains like less breach of rules, more uniform and self-aware community, etc.



SinRaven said:


> You say not having a default set of rules has led to problems, but I honestly disagree. Point out those examples then, if you have them, because I'm pretty sure that stuff like the things you have in mind would still have happened /with/ the default set of rules.



You want examples?

1. People playing against their play-to-win condition.
2. People dead-posting/night-posting and giving away crucial information.
3. People breaking role reveal/copy paste/host convo rules.
4. People discussing games outside and giving away hints.

I don't want to bring up specific examples because that is not the point, but if you really can't think of names and events to associate with the generic examples, I'll even go into details. But I think you would be aware of such breaches in your time here.

Yes, 100% of the breaches won't be taken care of by a default set of rules. But that's not the point. The ones who intentionally want to break rules will do it, regardless. The rules are here for the ones who don't understand why or know the what. If they even reduce issues and confusion by 5%, that's a positive.

I still don't see how their presence is an impediment, as you so firmly believe.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 14, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Can we not turn mafia into a code of law?
> Christ sake, chillax. Reznor is admud, he holds all the power here, don't talk like he doesn't.


He might have the power but that doesn't mean he should abuse it. He definitely abused it in the ongoing game.


----------



## Aries (Oct 14, 2016)

This reminds me of the mafia fc days when Bioness had that male on male action in his sig and we got a shitstorm because some people didn't want to see it


----------



## Magic (Oct 14, 2016)

The staff are the rules incarnate. They have the discretion to deem your posts as spam and distracting to the order of things. What you were doing was kind of chaotic, If I was in a position of authority I would have probably have done the same if irked enough.

It's not abuse if what he did was overall productive for everyone else. You made it unproductive with the lamenting and ranting. Just accept it and move on.

It's a game, play to win/have fun. Not to piss a majority of people off? Like I don't personally have any qualms with what you did, but clearly it bothered/distracted others a bit.

Your own scum team killed you after all...

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 14, 2016)

Goose said:


> I am INTJ master race.



According to the research I did on that personality we are supposed to be the ideal mates  their was the time where we were doing yugi/yusei no homo moments... foreshadowing? no homo


Crugyr said:


> CR I only know how to go all out when it comes to girls and roses



thats my padawan. Gone cheap on a date before? or take them somewhere fancy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 14, 2016)

in about an hour and 30 I get to try some hell or high water watermelon beer....

mmmm


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 14, 2016)

Marco said:


> If a host really cares enough to change a particular rule, they are not going to forget about mentioning it. Regardless, they have ultimate discretion and can introduce or remove rules as they see fit at any point in a game.


While this is true, you should not forget that hosts are human beings that may forget about things. Hell, I can envision hosts forgetting that there are defaults sets of rules more than once. 


> I am not here to enforce decisions on my own unless they deal with things that are against the forum rules (eg: flaming, excessively inappropriate conduct, etc). I am here to assist the host in any manner they might need, in the context of mafia games.


I agree with this. One hundred percent. Which is where the issue comes from in the first place.



> Please provide examples of some devastating ones. I don't see any scenario where having no default rules is better than having default ones.


Continuing from the last example: a player in the game where the host didn't state editing is allowed (while the default rule is that it isn't), a player might still edit. Players might catch up on that and the host might be gone for a while. Players might mini-mod (and although that is against the rules, that never stopped people before) and that could derail the game entirely.

Same as your point, I can't envision any scenario in which default rules are better than no default ones.




> If hosts list their own rules, that is good. That shows they are experienced and know what they desire from their game. The rules are not in place for the veterans, though they do help. The rules are primarily in place for people who are not yet veterans.
> 
> The default rules definitely makes life easier. Now if a new member comes, they have more resources available to understand how to play/host.
> 
> ...


I definitely agree that it's better to have more resources available for new members/hosts that don't exactly know where to start. I don't see how a default set of rules (that according to you always apply unless noted otherwise) helps to that more than simply a recommended set of rules. Change the name of the rules in the thread to 'recommended rules' and change the notion of 'these apply unless otherwise noted' to 'feel free to use these rules for your game' or something.
There we go, we still got both of your pros, without having a confusing set of default rules.



> You want examples?
> 
> 1. People playing against their play-to-win condition.
> 2. People dead-posting/night-posting and giving away crucial information.
> ...


All of these things definitely would've happened as well without a default set of rules. Three-hundred percent. Besides, _if _you have to have a default set of rules, let them be regarding these issues *only*.

Rules like no editing, no deleting have no place amongst these. Hell, I don't even think no quoting or screencapping your role has a place amongst these, because frankly I can imagine a host allowing those things.


----------



## Marco (Oct 14, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> While this is true, you should not forget that hosts are human beings that may forget about things. Hell, I can envision hosts forgetting that there are defaults sets of rules more than once.



1. If they forget about the thing, they didn't really care about it in the first place.
2. If they suddenly realized they care about it, it's still their decision to enforce a rule or not.

There is 0 loss by having a default set of rules here.



SinRaven said:


> I agree with this. One hundred percent. Which is where the issue comes from in the first place.



What issue comes in here, especially in context of having a default set of rules.



SinRaven said:


> Continuing from the last example: a player in the game where the host didn't state editing is allowed (while the default rule is that it isn't), a player might still edit. Players might catch up on that and the host might be gone for a while. Players might mini-mod (and although that is against the rules, that never stopped people before) and that could derail the game entirely.



I am not going to ask players to play a certain way. If they want to waste time on something that is the host's discretion and it derails the game, that is their fault (or gain).

Again, the rules are present to empower the host and as a warning against worst-case-scenarios.



SinRaven said:


> Same as your point, I can't envision any scenario in which default rules are better than no default ones.



I pointed them out already.



			
				Marco said:
			
		

> What are the pros?
> 
> 1. Players new to the game know what is in the spirit of the game.
> 2. Hosts have a simple framework to work with.
> ...





SinRaven said:


> I definitely agree that it's better to have more resources available for new members/hosts that don't exactly know where to start. I don't see how a default set of rules (that according to you always apply unless noted otherwise) helps to that more than simply a recommended set of rules. Change the name of the rules in the thread to 'recommended rules' and change the notion of 'these apply unless otherwise noted' to 'feel free to use these rules for your game' or something.
> There we go, we still got both of your pros, without having a confusing set of default rules.



Your distinction is arbitrary. The rules are present to help the hosts. Having a recommended tag before it doesn't change anything as long as it's clear that hosts have ultimate discretion.

"These apply unless noted" is just more convenient than having hosts mention what rules actually apply. If you don't want a rule, mention it. Regardless, even if you fail to do so, enforcing a rule or not is still up to you, as long as it's not something that needs to be dealt with immediately.



SinRaven said:


> All of these things definitely would've happened as well without a default set of rules. Three-hundred percent. Besides, _if _you have to have a default set of rules, let them be regarding these issues *only*.



Nope. I know of situations which could've been avoided if they players had been more clear about the rules.

Even if it reduces events by 1%, it's fine. As long as it doesn't increase the incidents. Do you think a default set of rules is going to increase breach of rules?



SinRaven said:


> Rules like no editing, no deleting have no place amongst these. Hell, I don't even think no quoting or screencapping your role has a place amongst these, because frankly I can imagine a host allowing those things.



Perfect. If you feel that way, you can have an exception to these rules in your game. That's the great thing about host having ultimate discretion.

There are more hosts that don't want these things but don't know it yet (read "new hosts") than there are hosts that are fine with these things in their game. And since it is ultimately host discretion, the latter are not inconvenienced at all.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 14, 2016)

I don't remember the one that I did giving the Assertive or Turbulent. Link me the one you guys took.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 14, 2016)

Marco I don't know why you keel this on when he is doing it for the drama above all else.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 14, 2016)

RemChu said:


> It's a game, play to win/have fun. Not to piss a majority of people off?


I had fun posting those videos in the game thread and did not post them to piss people off. I might have had more reasons to post them as well.

The thing is. If someone fluffs, yes, there is a chance that person fluffs just for the sake of fluffing or because of apathy or whatever. But there might be tons of other reasons behind the fluff/spam as well. What if someone wants to bait reactions with it? Or what if there is there some secret underlying hint regarding their role or something in that fluff? Hell, what if that person was controlled by another ability (an abililty of which was in the recent game) and it forced them to fluff in that way? Or what if a person tries to emulate that, to make it seem like he was being controlled?

There are so many variables for posting things in a mafia game. You might think some posts don't have  place in the game because they don't seem to matter, but what if I tell you: everything matters. @Reznor might have disliked what I posted, for whatever reason that may be, but he had no place deleting the posts just because he didn't like them. What if my intentions were to make him dislike those posts to bait some kind of reaction out of him that could've favored me?

Yes. I admit, I was drunk, tired, bored and needed to vent after watching the latest episode of my favorite tv-show. Now that might have not been the best place to post those videos for those reasons, but that's not the point. The point is that it's a game we're playing that is heavily based on psychology and almost everything that people say matters. Deleting posts just because you dislike their content is not a good enough reason, especially not in a game where they actually _might _matter.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 14, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Marco I don't know why you keel this on when he is doing it for the drama above all else.


Oh fuck off, not this again.


----------



## Magic (Oct 14, 2016)

You seem to have a flair for the dramatic recently. I don't get it. Lighten up.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 14, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Oh fuck off, not this again.


I accept you for who you are Sin. Doesn't mean I will feed your addiction.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 14, 2016)

From Ai to Sin. What a game, my friends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 14, 2016)

I was gonna respond seriously to Marco, but with these responses to it I'm fucking done. I don't like it when I'm not being taken seriously when the matters at hand actually DO matter to me.

I'm not doing this for the drama, but apparently I'm a drama queen that lives for creating drama.

Yes, you all know me better than me myself.

Fuck off, I'm out.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 14, 2016)

@Marco, @Law, @Reznor, I hereby request a ban until the first game I signed up for starts. Thank you.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 14, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> I was gonna respond seriously to Marco, but with these responses to it I'm fucking done. I don't like it when I'm not being taken seriously when the matters at hand actually DO matter to me.
> 
> I'm not doing this for the drama, but apparently I'm a drama queen that lives for creating drama.
> 
> ...


There it is, what he wanted in the end. Any justification to quit.


----------



## Magic (Oct 14, 2016)

watermelon beer! watermeleon beeer 

one more houuuur


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 14, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> @Marco, @Law, @Reznor, I hereby request a ban until the first game I signed up for starts. Thank you.



I hope you are not bailing from my game.


----------



## Magic (Oct 14, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> I was gonna respond seriously to Marco, but with these responses to it I'm fucking done. I don't like it when I'm not being taken seriously when the matters at hand actually DO matter to me.
> 
> *I'm not doing this for the drama, but apparently I'm a drama queen that lives for creating drama.*
> 
> ...




If it acts like a duck, walks like one.....


just chill, walk away from the screen and take a deep breath? like this shit ain't that important. lol.

MUH RIGHTS, MUH POSTS lol


----------



## Marco (Oct 14, 2016)

Ignore others. Continue your discussion with me. You do this every time, not responding to my points, and then you keep bringing the same thing up.

If you care enough about something, don't let some people stop you from talking about it. 

By stopping like this every time, you just prove others right. If you disagree with others' assessment of you, just ignore it and focus on what's important. And then people won't think you're a drama queen.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 14, 2016)

One last thing to note (that proves, imo, that I'm not doing this for the drama): I don't think the issues I addressed are huge issues or that big of a deal. The reason I address it is because I love this game we play and I love this community. I want it to be the best. I think the way I envision things make it better than that it currently is, that's why I address them. Because I want it to improve. Not because I want to attack people.

But hey, who am I? Apparently y'all fuckers know me better than I do and I'm just doing this stir meaningless shit (which is evident by how I handled the situation, look at how of a chaotic mess I am, totally SinRage, am I right?)

Now bye.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 14, 2016)

@Dragon D. Luffy : Link me the version of the test you took please.


----------



## Marco (Oct 14, 2016)

Again, don't make it about you or me or others.

If you care so deeply, focus on the issues, not how people think about you. Don't slink away every time people question your convictions. That just makes people question your convictions more.


----------



## Magic (Oct 14, 2016)

Like your argument has some merit. A.He should have left the posts as is in the thread.

but you then discredit yourself by acting childish "Ban me until my next game" "I'm not being dramatic" -posts multiple times while dead, disagree liking all of Reznor's new posts obsessively, not taking any criticism. "Fuck off, I'm always right mentality" .

Like uhhhh....... 0_0 ?

Multiple people complain about the drag gifs etc. You remain defiant. That is drama my friend.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 14, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> One last thing to note (that proves, imo, that I'm not doing this for the drama): I don't think the issues I addressed are huge issues or that big of a deal. The reason I address it is because I love this game we play and I love this community. I want it to be the best. I think the way I envision things make it better than that it currently is, that's why I address them. Because I want it to improve. Not because I want to attack people.
> 
> But hey, who am I? Apparently y'all fuckers know me better than I do and I'm just doing this stir meaningless shit (which is evident by how I handled the situation, look at how of a chaotic mess I am, totally SinRage, am I right?)
> 
> Now bye.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 14, 2016)

Marco said:


> Ignore others. Continue your discussion with me. You do this every time, not responding to my points, and then you keep bringing the same thing up.
> 
> If you care enough about something, don't let some people stop you from talking about it.
> 
> By stopping like this every time, you just prove others right. If you disagree with others' assessment of you, just ignore it and focus on what's important. And then people won't think you're a drama queen.


Honestly, if I were to reply to each individual thing, it would mostly be me repeating the same things again and I don't want this to turn into a major tl;dr battle of who can write the longest paragraphs of pointless shit again. Because that's why these discussion always ended up as a turn off to me: I always got it so far that I made my point, but you simply disagree with it and all posts past that end up being redundant.

I'll summarize my points for you, though:

-I don't think there should be a default set of rules. Hosts are dedicated enough to host a game, they definitely are dedicated enough to write their own rules. A default set of rules, in my eyes, can be mostly confusing and with hosts writing their own rules already (as evident), it's redundant as well.
-There could, however, be a recommended set of rules that could show new players and hosts what the regular rules we use around here are, to help them get a feel of this community and to guide them where needed.
-If you really think the default set of rules is the way to go, then some rules don't have a place amongst these. Playing to win or no discussion outside the game thread are rules I think could be default, because they are core to the game, but rules like no editing or no deleting are very different and should perhaps fall under 'suggested rules' instead of being default, since they can change the dynamic of a game entirely.


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 14, 2016)

Best ending to a game I've seen in years, tbh.


----------



## Magic (Oct 14, 2016)

I should probably go change and get ready for the bar....seeyaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 14, 2016)

RemChu said:


> I should probably go change and get ready for the bar....seeyaaaaaaaaah


Lemme know how the watermelon beer is, I've got a pumpkin brew here I'm dying to try myself.


----------



## Magic (Oct 14, 2016)

will doooo


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 14, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy : Link me the version of the test you took please.



Google 16personalities


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 14, 2016)

Now end my suffering and ban me until the next game starts. Some of the people that I care about here are starting to annoy me and start giving me headaches and I need some time off to forget that they're annoying brats, so that I might enjoy playing with them/being around them again. I can't control myself enough that I'm not sure if I won't go back into discussions or worse. So a ban might be a better way to control me.

Thank you.


----------



## Marco (Oct 14, 2016)

-If you believe hosts are dedicated enough that they can cover all bases, then they are free to do so. However, there are also hosts that are not and don't mind the support. Regardless, if the host is dedicated enough and disagrees with a default rule, they will make a point to address it.

-That is exactly the purpose of these rules. If you actually read the rules, it's pretty clear that the host has ultimate discretion on the rules. There is no reason to add a "recommended" tag there.

-And a host has ultimate discretion on it. There is no need for 2 separate list of rules when one is enough and hosts have ultimate control. _That _is redundant.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 14, 2016)

Hey mods, the next game that starts is mine. It starts in the 24th. So have Sin unbanned by the 22th. I'm not letting him bail out this time.

Thx.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 14, 2016)

Marco said:


> -If you believe hosts are dedicated enough that they can cover all bases, then they are free to do so. However, there are also hosts that are not and don't mind the support. Regardless, if the host is dedicated enough and disagrees with a default rule, they will make a point to address it.
> 
> -That is exactly the purpose of these rules. If you actually read the rules, it's pretty clear that the host has ultimate discretion on the rules. There is no reason to add a "recommended" tag there.
> 
> -And a host has ultimate discretion on it. There is no need for 2 separate list of rules when one is enough and hosts have ultimate control. _That _is redundant.


Oh, I forgot one of the most important points:

-As a host myself (yes, I have hosted games) I find it much more of a nuisance to go through the default set of rules and pick out the things that I want to change or disagree with then if I created my own set of rules. In fact, I think going through the default set of rules to see if I didn't forget anything I disagree with is even double the work (partially because they are so tl;dr). If it were simply a recommended set of rules, it would still aid newhosts in the same way ('Ill use all recommended rules', done, clear and simple), while it doesn't stand in the way of other hosts.

Now, I think I covered everything, or at least the things I find more important.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 14, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Hey mods, the next game that starts is mine. It starts in the 24th. So have Sin unbanned by the 22th. I'm not letting him bail out this time.
> 
> Thx.


A weeklong ban sounds perfect. I think no other game will start in the meantime, will it?


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 14, 2016)

How fun would it be if I suddenly made a 180 and actually admitted I did it for the drama all this time


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 14, 2016)

But, no, I'm serious, so. Yeah, go ahead with the ban, end my suffering. I'm getting tired of all of this.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 14, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> But, no, I'm serious, so. Yeah, go ahead with the ban, end my suffering. I'm getting tired of all of this.


Can you be Space when you come back?


----------



## Marco (Oct 14, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Oh, I forgot one of the most important points:
> 
> -As a host myself (yes, I have hosted games) I find it much more of a nuisance to go through the default set of rules and pick out the things that I want to change or disagree with then if I created my own set of rules. In fact, I think going through the default set of rules to see if I didn't forget anything I disagree with is even double the work (partially because they are so tl;dr). If it were simply a recommended set of rules, it would still aid newhosts in the same way ('Ill use all recommended rules', done, clear and simple), while it doesn't stand in the way of other hosts.
> 
> Now, I think I covered everything, or at least the things I find more important.



And, once again, the host has ultimate discretion. Regardless of whether you include a rule or not, in the end enforcing it is your discretion.

If it's such an important distinction to you, use the list of rules as a recommended list of rules when you host your own game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 14, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 14, 2016)

I wonder how the time line changes if Immortal nevet leaves. Maybe Space would be living in blessed matrimony rather than becoming a lonely drama queen.


----------



## Aries (Oct 14, 2016)

I blame the person who cucked sin for his fma game. Who ever that man is should be lynched. He hasn't been the same since


----------



## Tiger (Oct 15, 2016)

Did you guys know most people don't know the opposites of the following?

Always
Coming
From
Take
Me
Down


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 15, 2016)

Aries said:


> According to the research I did on that personality we are supposed to be the ideal mates  their was the time where we were doing yugi/yusei no homo moments... foreshadowing? no homo
> 
> 
> thats my padawan. Gone cheap on a date before? or take them somewhere fancy


Usually I will take them somewhere small not super cheap but not really expensive. I mean I'm 21 and I went on dates more when I was younger and so you didn't really go crazy with them (like a movie or so).

Now I usually know the girl enough and find something she likes and go with that (mini golf, hangout, etc). Most the time if I go on a expensive date it's because we are really close and dating


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 15, 2016)

Law said:


> Did you guys know most people don't know the opposites of the following?
> 
> Always
> Coming
> ...



hah i figured out what u were doing halfway NICE TRY


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 15, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Google 16personalities


Got INTP-T. About what I expected. Got INTJ for the longest time until the last few years where INTP started to show up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 15, 2016)

Law said:


> Did you guys know most people don't know the opposites of the following?
> 
> Always
> Coming
> ...



Now it's stuck in my head


----------



## Magic (Oct 15, 2016)

@Belphegoob The WATERMELON BEER OUT OF SEASON


first bar was aight, 2nd bar was overcrowded and drinks hella overpriced. Had fun though, this going to be a regular thing for me now.....
'm not drunk though...Maybe I could have gone to a music show or something after, still pretty early. oh well. Oh and I pasted by a Ubisoft studio, very cool. Maybe I'll apply for a summer internship or something.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 15, 2016)

This game


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 15, 2016)

Law said:


> Did you guys know most people don't know the opposites of the following?
> 
> Always
> Coming
> ...





wat said:


> hah i figured out what u were doing halfway NICE TRY



I didn't know what he was doing until you said he was doing something.
And even then it took a bit before I saw.
Leaving > going
np.

At least I got the others right.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 15, 2016)

You guys take Myers-Briggs seriously?

I'm just going to sit here and lol.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 15, 2016)

Chaos said:


> You guys take Myers-Briggs seriously?
> 
> I'm just going to sit here and lol.



Apparently corporations do or did at some point in time


----------



## Chaos (Oct 15, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Apparently corporations do or did at some point in time



They still do but that does not make it any more valid than it is.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 15, 2016)

Chaos said:


> You guys take Myers-Briggs seriously?
> 
> I'm just going to sit here and lol.


Not entirely but it can be fine enough for a quick test to do and share.

Do you know of more solid ones that are easily accessible? Obviously the best option is having someone access you personally but unless you're trained and willing that avenue isn't readily available.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 15, 2016)

Chaos said:


> You guys take Myers-Briggs seriously?
> 
> I'm just going to sit here and lol.



Depends if "chatting about an internet test in a mafia convo" can be defined as taking something seriously.


----------



## Aries (Oct 15, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> Usually I will take them somewhere small not super cheap but not really expensive. I mean I'm 21 and I went on dates more when I was younger and so you didn't really go crazy with them (like a movie or so).
> 
> Now I usually know the girl enough and find something she likes and go with that (mini golf, hangout, etc). Most the time if I go on a expensive date it's because we are really close and dating



Just turned 21? Or are you also a 94 babeh like ole cr? But that's my boy, you know how to treat a lady unlike ole santi who treats them like a ho. How did you get into the crazy world of nf/mafia/anime? What's your origin story? 

That sounds pretty sweet. But how do you know when to get serious? I ask these questions because midway through my life I had a unpleasant encounter that shaped my life forever. Since that day don't think I really ever matured as a person and been stuck with a kids personality. Its like GT goku  in fact my relations with others are very childish


----------



## Hero (Oct 15, 2016)

Chaos said:


> You guys take Myers-Briggs seriously?
> 
> I'm just going to sit here and lol.


It's not that funny considering there are still professionals practicing something like psychodynamic theory

If the test has good reliability and validity, 8 wouldn't knock it. They also scale the question fairly well. It's not like it's a yes or no. It offers neutral answers, strongly agree to disagree. 

I don't think it has a nominal scale though. There are other things far more ridiculous


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 15, 2016)

Aries said:


> Just turned 21? Or are you also a 94 babeh like ole cr? But that's my boy, you know how to treat a lady unlike ole santi who treats them like a ho. How did you get into the crazy world of nf/mafia/anime? What's your origin story?
> 
> That sounds pretty sweet. But how do you know when to get serious? I ask these questions because midway through my life I had a unpleasant encounter that shaped my life forever. Since that day don't think I really ever matured as a person and been stuck with a kids personality. Its like GT goku  in fact my relations with others are very childish


I'm a 94 boiii birthday in November actually.

Actually only been reading manga for 1 year and watching anime for 2. I use to watch some when I was a kid on tv every once in awhile then ended up watching it in college because one of my friends got me into it.

Mafia, I ended up playing on another forum about a little more then a year ago. It looked cool so I said why not and tried it now love it!

Usually I see it as serious if it goes through 2 of 3 areas:

1. Sex
2. Meet the family and relatives
3. Dating for 3 months and things going great

The sex seems dumb but some girls like to old out till older or married depending on the girl. So usually that's when I can see serious. Special cases but that's the general aspect in my eyes.

And yeaaaa I was lucky enough to date a girl in high school for 2 years and the breakout didn't turn out bad. so I kind of got the experience of how to date and deal with family and such.  Honestly pretty great and don't worry I am mature when need be and goofy when I'm just hanging around lol

But yea that's pretty much my requirements for a good healthy relationship that would be serious. Now I won't wait 3 years to go to a fancy restuant with her probably but that's not here nor there


----------



## Hero (Oct 15, 2016)

What is this


----------



## Magic (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Aries (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Magic (Oct 15, 2016)

I woke up at 5:40 in the afternoon

lol


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 15, 2016)

RemChu said:


> I woke up at 5:40 in the afternoon
> 
> lol


I think you meant evening


----------



## Magic (Oct 15, 2016)

oh shit guess that is evening

maaan


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 15, 2016)

That's so late damn


----------



## Magic (Oct 16, 2016)

Well after midterms kinda just taking it super easy and indulging in bad habits of excess recreational time. 

Mmmmmm yeah.  My roommate did the same thing and slept in super late as well.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 16, 2016)

Today I drove out to a remote farm where they train packs of wolves for movies and TV shows. (Revenant, Once Upon a Time, Game of Thrones, etc. We met the 3 wolves that play 'Ghost' from GoT)

We learned how to respect the wolves, and not be in danger. So to make a long story short, I know what it feels like to be kissed on the mouth by a massive timberwolf.

Got to sit inside their enclosures while they walked around sniffing us and eating out of our hands. I'm more nervous feeding a carrot to a horse than I was feeding cookies to a pack of wolves.

Wicked experience.

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 16, 2016)

@Nighty the Mighty 

I hate you now


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 16, 2016)

Law said:


> Today I drove out to a remote farm where they train packs of wolves for movies and TV shows. (Revenant, Once Upon a Time, Game of Thrones, etc. We met the 3 wolves that play 'Ghost' from GoT)
> 
> We learned how to respect the wolves, and not be in danger. So to make a long story short, I know what it feels like to be kissed on the mouth by a massive timberwolf.
> 
> ...


I'm jealous. Florida is so far away from glorious Canada.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 16, 2016)

Ai said:


> @Nighty the Mighty
> 
> I hate you now

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 16, 2016)

She deserves it tbh


----------



## Catamount (Oct 16, 2016)

I've watched that London River movie yesterday, it was painful.
It's horrible when life goes on.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 16, 2016)

Catamount said:


> I've watched that London River movie yesterday, it was painful.
> It's horrible when life goes on.



Listen to summer moved on from a-ha to compliment the feeling


----------



## Catamount (Oct 16, 2016)

You know nothing.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 16, 2016)

Catamount said:


> You know nothing.



I know everything.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 16, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 16, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> I'm a 94 boiii birthday in November actually.
> 
> Actually only been reading manga for 1 year and watching anime for 2. I use to watch some when I was a kid on tv every once in awhile then ended up watching it in college because one of my friends got me into it.
> 
> ...



94 peeps unite , wow so just 2 years watching anime again. I thought you were a anime fan for a long time now, how did you find NF or choose it as the place to be? Its a good thing you liked mafia man, your one of the best new recruits in this forum. 

I see they all seem like good indicators its about to be taken to the next level a relationship. We are from the same year yet it feels like I'm so way behind in that aspect of my life. Around middle school sort of just blocked myself away from the world, it wasn't until the end of HS when I was finally able to break away from the jail cell I created. By then it was too late most of my growing up had passed me by. Now I feel can talk to or relate to anyone guys or girls but its like I'm catching up for lost time. 

That's good you know how to relax and enjoy yourself. I've met many people who take themselves to serious and I'm like dude chillax! The girls you've talked to how were they? Did they take themselves serious? Or were they mellow? 

But do you take your time in a relationship or go full speed ahead?


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 16, 2016)

Aries said:


> 94 peeps unite , wow so just 2 years watching anime again. I thought you were a anime fan for a long time now, how did you find NF or choose it as the place to be? Its a good thing you liked mafia man, your one of the best new recruits in this forum.
> 
> I see they all seem like good indicators its about to be taken to the next level a relationship. We are from the same year yet it feels like I'm so way behind in that aspect of my life. Around middle school sort of just blocked myself away from the world, it wasn't until the end of HS when I was finally able to break away from the jail cell I created. By then it was too late most of my growing up had passed me by. Now I feel can talk to or relate to anyone guys or girls but its like I'm catching up for lost time.
> 
> ...


Unite! *brofist* and nahh 2 years barely tbh. Well actually i was looking at the mafia championships and saw the list of sites that had reps and saw naruto and checked it out. i looked at a decent amount but since i can relate to the anime i picked this one. then i saw it was big on mafia and played and enjoyed myself since. and thank you, i am happy to be here.

I see thats hard to deal. middle school i wasnt really that big into dating because you are so young and you have no idea what the hell is going on or anything. HS i got started and freshman year i talked to too many girls imo, but made a lot of friends as well. I got lucky sophmore year and dated a girl for 2 years. that was best because i know how to act in a relationship more then ever with that.

honestly, all types. girls that are mostly physical, some not physical at all, and some in between. its hard to really say which is the best, depends on who you are and what you like to do. I dated an inbetween and a non physical that liked to take it slow. both were serious and they took it seriously. since then, i havent really dated anyone and called it serious (mostly due to college and degree focus). but i had one mellow in college but because i was graduating and she lived far away it ended with no dating just chill.

relationships always depend on the girl. ive experienced both so i dont mind either. i like in the middle where they dont just fly and try to push hard but arent like slow as fuckkk and wait to do things like basic hold hands or kissing stuff. whatever keeps the relationship at a good pace and keeps us both happy works the best imo. but usually its up to the girl


----------



## Aries (Oct 16, 2016)

@Marco @Legend @Alwaysmind @Hero @WolfPrinceKiba will you guys be participating in the wwe game?


----------



## Hero (Oct 16, 2016)

Yes I will be @Aries


----------



## Hero (Oct 16, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I know everything.


Dirty old man.


----------



## Magic (Oct 16, 2016)

@Senjou 

would you put those horns in your mouth?


----------



## Legend (Oct 17, 2016)

Dunno, dont feel like signing up for a new forum


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2016)

Law said:


> Today I drove out to a remote farm where they train packs of wolves for movies and TV shows. (Revenant, Once Upon a Time, Game of Thrones, etc. We met the 3 wolves that play 'Ghost' from GoT)
> 
> We learned how to respect the wolves, and not be in danger. So to make a long story short, I know what it feels like to be kissed on the mouth by a massive timberwolf.
> 
> ...


Any pics?  Ghost is my favorite. Kinda jelly


----------



## Aries (Oct 17, 2016)

Made 43 roles and got 28 confirmed players atm. Guess going to have to go with the raw/smackdown mechanic after all to make this game work


----------



## Catamount (Oct 17, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I know everything.


Who are you?


----------



## Didi (Oct 17, 2016)

Who who, who who

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 17, 2016)

Hero said:


> Dirty old man.



Get your mind out of the gutter smh.



Catamount said:


> Who are you?



I am me, not you.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 17, 2016)

Aries said:


> @Marco @Legend @Alwaysmind @Hero @WolfPrinceKiba will you guys be participating in the wwe game?


Sure why not.


----------



## Marco (Oct 17, 2016)

@Aries, yeah, I'm playing, bro. I'll register shortly. I had some verification issues last time I tried.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 17, 2016)

@RemChu 



Ghost, meet Xialexi.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Oct 17, 2016)

Scrunch is in the background eating the cookies I gave him fast so Sweetpea (Ghost) doesn't go take them from him. Since she's the boss.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 17, 2016)

Awwright, sweet doggies  Have you ever tried howling and see if they join you? It works sometimes


----------



## Tiger (Oct 17, 2016)

A) This is 1 of 3 white wolves that GoT uses for Ghost. This is the most prominent one, but they're all slightly different. One looks more like Ghost from straight on, another looks more like him from the side, etc.

B) Zootopia was right. If you howl near a large amount of wolves, they literally can't help themselves. However, these wolves are also trained to howl on cue, and then stop because film crews want to get the howl on film, and then cut to re-shoot...so the wolves need to be able to start and stop on command.

These wolves know that every time new humans come to see them, that at the end of the tour/the afternoon, Sally their trainer will get them to howl for a few minutes as a send-off. (I got this on film, it sounds amazing...but I am so tech-illiterate that the video is sideways and I can't figure out how to right it and post it online) But these guys hadn't had visitors in a couple weeks and were so excited to see us they started howling a couple minutes after we arrived. Sally kinda looked embarrassed and was like "they're supposed to wait til after...heh".

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 17, 2016)

Everything about this is so awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Oct 17, 2016)

We're going back hopefully this December. They'll be even bigger and fluffier then.


----------



## Nello (Oct 17, 2016)

They're not fully grown yet? How is that even possible? Is that really Ghost? How did you get your hands on Ghost???

I'm skeptical because i'm jelly


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 17, 2016)

So... there is like a 99% chance I'll need at least one replacement for my game.

Just to let you guys know.

(please be replacements)


----------



## Tiger (Oct 17, 2016)

Nello said:


> They're not fully grown yet? How is that even possible? Is that really Ghost? How did you get your hands on Ghost???
> 
> I'm skeptical because i'm jelly



In winter, wolves get bigger much like a lot of animals do that don't fly south or hibernate. They put on a bit of bulk, and their fur doubles in thickness to insulate them from the cold.

There aren't very many wolf trainers in the world, believe it or not. Canada happens to be the best place in the world to find beautiful wolves. Put 2 and 2 together...this lady and her 40 trained wolves are in most things that require well-trained, large wolves. Especially if they need to appear violent. Her and her husband are one of the only wolf trainers that keep their wolves in packs and train them in packs. Most trainers train them as individuals.

Any show or movie that calls for more than 1 wolf doesn't have very many options for who to call.

Therefore, it's actually not that strange that one of TV's most popular wolves lives and trains 90 minutes from where I live-- in its natural habitat.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 17, 2016)

Must be cold where you live then.


----------



## Nello (Oct 17, 2016)

Have you trained them to kill Freys

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Oct 17, 2016)

Freys did nothing wrong


----------



## Nello (Oct 17, 2016)

You're right, Stannis did nothing wrong. He has made more personal sacrifices than anyone else. The Mannis lives on in my heart.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 17, 2016)

Killing Freys is easy, everybody is doing that lately.

The real deal is killing Boltons.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Oct 17, 2016)

Nello said:


> You're right, Stannis did nothing wrong. He has made more personal sacrifices than anyone else. The Mannis lives on in my heart.





Hey man
I was only meme'ing about the freys


but Stannis legit did nothing wrong

unless you're a filthy showfag
in which case
he did a couple of things wrong


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 17, 2016)

He kind of did a lot of wrong things, but in a book with so many assholes he falls on the good guy half.


----------



## Nello (Oct 17, 2016)

Didi said:


> unless you're a filthy showfag
> in which case
> he did a couple of things wrong


What did he do differently in the books?


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2016)

Pretty awesome, thank you for sharing @Law. Is this in english speaking canada ? When I do go visit Canada it's usually only the french speaking areas, =[


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 17, 2016)

Nello said:


> You're right, Stannis did nothing wrong. He has made more personal sacrifices than anyone else. The Mannis lives on in my heart.


And in the books. 

He was also the winning cult leader in Favorites IV


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 17, 2016)

Now that I think about, Stannis is probably autistic.

It explains everything.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 17, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Now that I think about, Stannis is probably autistic.
> 
> It explains everything.


It wouldn't surprise me. He is also pretty much asexual.


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Now that I think about, Stannis is probably autistic.
> 
> It explains everything.



Nobody likes him =[


----------



## Tiger (Oct 17, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Must be cold where you live then.



We range from +35C to -35C year round. This year it snowed really early.



Nello said:


> Have you trained them to kill Freys



I'm not the trainer. I went to visit.



RemChu said:


> Pretty awesome, thank you for sharing @Law. Is this in english speaking canada ? When I do go visit Canada it's usually only the french speaking areas, =[



Then you're missing out big time. Western Canada is crazy beautiful. I live in Alberta, 90 mins away from this lady and her 40 wolves.


----------



## Marco (Oct 18, 2016)

Does anyone play Tabletop Simulator here?


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 18, 2016)

Sin banned?


----------



## Magic (Oct 18, 2016)

He is sealed away in the lower realms.


----------



## Savage (Oct 18, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> Sin banned?


Most likely requested


----------



## Savage (Oct 18, 2016)

I've been binging on kitchen nightmares. Ramsey is so entertaining to watch.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 18, 2016)

where is the new SoIaF book btw 
i've been following this attention whore's blog and he said ''omg dun hurry me i am busy visiting conventions and making money on tv shows''
dat bastard


----------



## Didi (Oct 18, 2016)

Savage said:


> I've been binging on kitchen nightmares. Ramsey is so entertaining to watch.





UK Kitchen Nightmares is GOAT show

US one is garbage sadly, I wanted more of the UK comfiness


----------



## Catamount (Oct 18, 2016)

didn't have a chance to see that photo
Xialexi is ginger hair and Ghost is a girl x3


----------



## Magic (Oct 18, 2016)

Technically he said ghost is a trinity? 3 different wolves.


----------



## Magic (Oct 18, 2016)

Savage said:


> I've been binging on kitchen nightmares. Ramsey is so entertaining to watch.


You disgusting pig, I bet you watch it with a big shit eating grin.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 18, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Oct 18, 2016)

Catamount said:


> didn't have a chance to see that photo
> Xialexi is ginger hair and Ghost is a girl x3



Not a natural redhead.



RemChu said:


> Technically he said ghost is a trinity? 3 different wolves.



Ghost is played by one 2 year old male (Quigley), one 2 year old female(nvm, forgot her name), and one 8 year old female. The 8 year old is in the picture(sweetpea).


----------



## Nello (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Savage (Oct 18, 2016)

Didi said:


> UK Kitchen Nightmares is GOAT show
> 
> US one is garbage sadly, I wanted more of the UK comfiness


yea we changed it a lot. added a whole bunch of drama


RemChu said:


> You disgusting pig, I bet you watch it with a big shit eating grin.


thats the only way


----------



## Savage (Oct 18, 2016)

you got a big avi too now i see


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 18, 2016)

I've watched most of US Kitchen Nightmares as well.  It ruined me, now I have to wonder if my restaurant food is fresh or frozen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marco (Oct 18, 2016)

US kitchen nightmares is just shit.

UK kitchen nightmares is an actual show.

I don't really like either, but at least the latter has some merit to it where the former is just cashing in on drama and Ramsay's asshole image in the US.


----------



## Magic (Oct 18, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> I've watched most of US Kitchen Nightmares as well.  It ruined me, now I have to wonder if my restaurant food is fresh or frozen


 I immediately judge a restaurant for having a large menu, thanks to the series.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 18, 2016)

Model today was beautiful she screamed, Freedom and Lawlessness. piercings, that big hole earring shit.

(tattoos all over, wish i could have taken a picture, should have asked her.... but that is creepy >_>)


----------



## Tiger (Oct 18, 2016)

Oh young Gwen, the singular star of the vast majority of my teenage dreams.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 18, 2016)

So today I gave the girl a red rose/cute emoji pillow which was a smilie with hearts as eyes. Some dude right next to us was like awww your so sweet. Really added to the moment,


----------



## Magic (Oct 18, 2016)

was it her bf? 

kek


----------



## Aries (Oct 18, 2016)

RemChu said:


> was it her bf?
> 
> kek



nah luckily it was just random dude who overheard our conversation. I'm about to give her the rose and he sort off interrupted me mid speech to go love your attack on titan backpack. Got distracted for a bit chatting it up and then gave it to her. I was just chatting with some strangers and learned sign language. Probably should asked how to say I love you. maybe next time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 19, 2016)

I saw an attack on titan hoodie on a asian kid, on the street. Looked really nice was black and had the scout logo in gold, shiny, so nice....

tried to find the same one online but nope. . .


----------



## Aries (Oct 19, 2016)

was it something like this?


----------



## Marco (Oct 19, 2016)

I want to buy an AoT scout cape.


----------



## Aries (Oct 19, 2016)

amazon has some good deals in AoT merch. Saw they are selling that AoT scout cape for like less then 20 bucks or the army outfit for around 20-30


----------



## Marco (Oct 19, 2016)

Last time I checked, they weren't shipping worldwide.


----------



## Aries (Oct 19, 2016)

Hmm I see, would link some stuff up but don't think the media aspect will show it here


----------



## Magic (Oct 19, 2016)

Uh kinda but I think it was just a small emblem in the front and a bronze gold.


----------



## Magic (Oct 19, 2016)

Watching this old movie called*,* _Blue Velvet_. JUST WTF IS HAPPENING. Good shit for an oldie.


----------



## Melodie (Oct 19, 2016)

Speaking of wtf is happening...I'm watching Westworld, and that's basically my reaction throughout so far.


----------



## Magic (Oct 19, 2016)

Westworld is classic good shit though. Simulation, the hyperreal.


----------



## Magic (Oct 19, 2016)

I need to watch the new one  o.i


----------



## Melodie (Oct 19, 2016)

Yeah I'm watching the HBO series. On episode 2 right now.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 19, 2016)

Melodie said:


> Speaking of wtf is happening...I'm watching Westworld, and that's basically my reaction throughout so far.



I only have episode 1 on free TV. 

I don't have HBO, and the streaming sites I used to use are poison for computers now. Gotta find a way to watch that and GoT without $$


----------



## Marco (Oct 19, 2016)

Try Freetelly. 

Someone took Kodi + Exodus and packaged it into a simple installation.


----------



## Magic (Oct 19, 2016)

Holy shit, can David Lynch make a movie or what. Superb! Bravo.


----------



## Didi (Oct 19, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Watching this old movie called*,* _Blue Velvet_. JUST WTF IS HAPPENING. Good shit for an oldie.




yup that's Lynch for you


----------



## Catamount (Oct 19, 2016)

Literally the only work of his I haven't seen 
Will watch.

Eraserhead


----------



## Didi (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm currently watching Twin Peaks actually

it's comfy as hell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 19, 2016)

I seen @RemChu 's verve post and thought to my self that the kids of today have so much good music to catch up to.

Hey @aiyanah . How are you?

atm marathoning with waifu x-files from season 1 all the way to end. Currently at end of S2.
so good tbh tbf


----------



## Catamount (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Stelios (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Catamount (Oct 19, 2016)

that one would have been useful when we had the lights out time


----------



## Magic (Oct 19, 2016)

Yeah, probably going to watch twin peak after class today......


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 19, 2016)

Stelios said:


> I seen @RemChu 's verve post and thought to my self that the kids of today have so much good music to catch up to.
> 
> Hey @aiyanah . How are you?
> 
> ...


pretty good, perhaps better than good
how are you and the fam, stelios?


----------



## Stelios (Oct 19, 2016)

aiyanah said:


> pretty good, perhaps better than good
> how are you and the fam, stelios?



Family's great , thanks. Kid was sick , laughed it off within two days , passed it to me and four days after, I m still not fine

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 19, 2016)

you still have plenty more years of wondering how your kid is made of rubber and magic

its so cute though, i also used to give my old man flus and colds that he would take forever to get well from, then at some point he got sick of it and i started getting flu vaccines

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marco (Oct 20, 2016)

You guys need to do yourselves a favor and watch Atlanta.


----------



## Marco (Oct 20, 2016)

aiyanah, you fucker. Where you been?


----------



## Marco (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> You guys need to do yourselves a favor and watch Atlanta.


yeah one of my buddies recommends it too,


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2016)

I vaguely remember when Aiyanah use to play mafia. He could fluff with style.


----------



## Marco (Oct 20, 2016)

RemChu said:


> yeah one of my buddies recommends it too,


Watch it. The funniest show on TV right now.


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2016)

The dude on the left in ur sig, he also played on Vice Principals on HBO. He was great lol.


----------



## Marco (Oct 20, 2016)

He's fucking brilliant in Atlanta. You gotta watch it.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> aiyanah, you fucker. Where you been?


been away from nf, wad made it ugly as sin 



RemChu said:


> I vaguely remember when Aiyanah use to play mafia. He could fluff with style.


part of me wonders what it would be like playing a game now, then the other part remembers constantly being night killed and not actually getting a chance to play 
fun times


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 20, 2016)

i came here to remind @Mr. Waffles that i linked him soooooooo many past games and he did nothing with them


----------



## Marco (Oct 20, 2016)

WAD's on a break for a while, as far as I can tell. No worries there.

The secret is signing up for as many games as you can imagine handling. They get tired night-killing you every fucking time.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 20, 2016)

aiyanah said:


> i came here to remind @Mr. Waffles that i linked him soooooooo many past games and he did nothing with them


What makes you think I did nothing with them ?


----------



## Marco (Oct 20, 2016)

Waffles, watch this movie.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 20, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What makes you think I did nothing with them ?


cause i'm pretty sure that aren't in that archives thread


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> WAD's on a break for a while, as far as I can tell. No worries there.
> 
> The secret is signing up for as many games as you can imagine handling. They get tired night-killing you every fucking time.


break or not i have experienced some ugly shit for no reason at all, very off putting


----------



## Marco (Oct 20, 2016)

It's all right. You're in a safe place now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 20, 2016)

nah, claire is still here 
dumb individual tbh, unforgivably so
maybe some other time


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2016)

@aiyanah don't be shy niggy, we will always welcome you here


----------



## Catamount (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Jeroen (Oct 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> Waffles, watch this movie.



I watched it. Looks interesting. 



aiyanah said:


> cause i'm pretty sure that aren't in that archives thread



You in a hurry or something ?
Besides, if you had paid better attention you would have noticed that we're doing it from newest to oldest sorta.
So all those games will be done eventually.





aiyanah said:


> nah, claire is still here
> dumb individual tbh, unforgivably so
> maybe some other time



We're all dumb individuals, aiy.
All of us.


----------



## Marco (Oct 20, 2016)

No, no, watch the actual movie. Not just the trailer.


----------



## Savage (Oct 20, 2016)

Aries said:


> was it something like this?


That looks sick!


Marco said:


> You guys need to do yourselves a favor and watch Atlanta.


It seemed interesting. What episode are they on now? Should be around 2 I think


----------



## Marco (Oct 20, 2016)

8th episode just came out, and the show is fucking fantastic. Binge it now.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 20, 2016)

From 1 to 10 how amazing is that for a kid?


----------



## Melodie (Oct 20, 2016)

Post doesn't exist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 20, 2016)

this forum sucks balls  sometimes

that's the


----------



## Marco (Oct 20, 2016)

Fuck, did you guys watch the Logan trailer? Looks amazing.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2016)

<opens random.org>
<clicks List Randomizer>


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> Fuck, did you guys watch the Logan trailer? Looks amazing.



I haven't seen an x-men movie since first class but I'll watch this one.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2016)

<sees the scumlist contains nothing but veterans>
<feels bad for town>
<randomizes again>

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stelios (Oct 20, 2016)

for all that is sacred and holy and by the flying spaghetti monster they couldn't have picked up a better soundtrack for this trailer  man

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marco (Oct 20, 2016)

Days of Future Past was great, too. But this one gonna knock shit out of the park, I feel. More personal and smaller scope. That will definitely help.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 20, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> <sees the scumlist contains nothing but veterans>
> <feels bad for town>
> <randomizes again>


Should have just rolled with it


----------



## Marco (Oct 20, 2016)

Stelios said:


> for all that is sacred and holy and by the flying spaghetti monster they couldn't have picked up a better soundtrack for this trailer  man


Right in the feels, man. 

And Charles + Logan is my favorite duo in X Men. 

Then there's the fact that both are old in this, Logan literally having tremors in i
his arms (possibly due to a weakened healing factor being unable to fix his tendons after claw use or just weakened healing being unable to keep back the alcohol side effects) and scars all over, and Charles is apparently going through alzheimers.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 20, 2016)

That's X-23 in the trailer too right?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 20, 2016)

Commenting on how you feel about your role list in public is bad form imo


----------



## Stelios (Oct 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> Right in the feels, man.
> 
> And Charles + Logan is my favorite duo in X Men.
> 
> ...



Wolverine is my favorite X-Men character since I was a chibi. And I always found amusing his exchanges with Xavier. case in point

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 20, 2016)

on a side note since Disney bought Marvel , they have literally raped the shit out of it. Pretty soon Hannah Montana will be fighting side by side with spiderman


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 20, 2016)

I mean I won't be using it personally to guide my actions in game but in general I believe the practice es no bueno


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2016)

Well I deleted my posts then. Just in case.


----------



## Araragi (Oct 20, 2016)

Go for it.


----------



## Marco (Oct 20, 2016)

@Stelios, what're you saying, bro? Disney is solely responsible for the MCU. 



~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> That's X-23 in the trailer too right?


Yep, that's her. 

I think they showed Daken too. Logan blocked someone's claws and that claw pattern looked like Daken's.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 20, 2016)

There's apparently an R-rated trailer and a PG trailer out there.

I haven't been able to watch the R one yet.

I'm glad they're ending with Logan, because I was really starting to get bored of Wolverine movies.

Bring on Laura Kinney!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> Disney is solely responsible for the MCU.



MCU already existed before Disney bought Marvel.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm not seeing how it's been 'raped' since then.

Is Disney responsible for GotG1? Will be seeing Strange on the 4th. And Infinity Wars when it comes in...

With Disney's backing, the next few years are going to be amazing for MCU fans. Where's the vitriol coming from?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 20, 2016)

Everyone laughed at the idea of final fantasy characters fighting side by side with Mickey Mouse but I had fun with it


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> No, no, watch the actual movie. Not just the trailer.



Oh... okay. >.>


----------



## Stelios (Oct 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> @Stelios, what're you saying, bro? Disney is solely responsible for the MCU.





Law said:


> I'm not seeing how it's been 'raped' since then.
> 
> Is Disney responsible for GotG1? Will be seeing Strange on the 4th. And Infinity Wars when it comes in...
> 
> With Disney's backing, the next few years are going to be amazing for MCU fans. Where's the vitriol coming from?



Female hulk
Female Thor 
Female Wolverine

No vitriol 
Just not happy with progression


----------



## Tiger (Oct 20, 2016)

Disney controls the MCU, not the comics.

That said...She-Hulk has been around for decades.

And I personally disagree that Thor and Wolverine are inherently worse now due to being female.

I've been calling for a changing of the old guard for years. Personally, I like Laura more than Logan. I like the beer-swilling cancer patient that hits on everything within 10 square miles more than the monotone demigod.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 20, 2016)

A hero that exists for  40+  years when you kill it let it dead. imo
When DC killed superman and sales dropped suddenly Superman lives.
No female reincarnations and bullshit.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 20, 2016)

Thor didn't die.

Wolverine left his legacy to his 'daughter'.

You're grasping.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 20, 2016)

You like Laura more than Logan ? 

You are a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) amirite. Go join the club of abused husbandos in Australia or something calice tabarnak. No offense meant


----------



## Tiger (Oct 20, 2016)

I do like Laura better. Because I live in a world where people move on and the new generation takes over from them. 

And I think comics could use a bit more of that, and a bit less of 'oh shit, sales are down and none of us know how to write an original story! Just bring back the old, worn out heroes and put a new shine on them for the masses.'

Watch it boy, I don't like your tone.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 20, 2016)

How does comic book Thor compare to MCU Thor?  I personally find him funny in the MCU.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 20, 2016)

>.>


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 20, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> >.>



That trailer Marco linked earlier makes me think of you and Nello


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 20, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> That trailer Marco linked earlier makes me think of you and Nello



Is that a good thing or a bad thing ? >.>


@Nello


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2016)

Cool to  see star trek dude as xavier. That's who I always pictured as xavier. Kinda over wolverine movies.... too many lol


----------



## Marco (Oct 20, 2016)

Law said:


> There's apparently an R-rated trailer and a PG trailer out there.
> 
> I haven't been able to watch the R one yet.
> 
> ...


The R rated trailer just has one extra clip - 2 secs. 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> MCU already existed before Disney bought Marvel.



Whuch movies you talking about?


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2016)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Commenting on how you feel about your role list in public is bad form imo


same. He just influenced our d1 topic.


----------



## Marco (Oct 20, 2016)

These Thor, wolverine, etc changes in the comics hardly have anything to do with Disney. 

It's just comics. Characters die, get replaced, come back all the time.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 20, 2016)

Yeah, MCU doesn't necessarily influence comics and vice versa.

Look at what is happening to Rogers in comics-- that won't happen in the MCU.


----------



## Marco (Oct 20, 2016)

Anyway, we were talking about Logan (the movie), which Marvel has like 5% control over. 

Imagine a world where Disney gets back movie rights for X-men franchise. Halfway there for Spider Man already.


----------



## Marco (Oct 20, 2016)

And get hyped for Thor Ragnarok.

This will probably be the best MCU movie till date.

Directed by Taika Waititi, who's an amazing director. All his projects have been hilarious, with a lot of visual and physical comedy that you don't see a lot these days. But best part is how well he hits the emotional notes when he needs to.

_What we do in the shadows_ is easily one of my favorite comedy films. And his other projects have all been amazing too. Not even one of his films was less than stellar.

Movies by him:
_Eagle vs Shark
Boy
What we do in the Shadows
Hunt for the Wilderpeople_


----------



## Marco (Oct 20, 2016)

Watch the Team Thor Civil War short. That will give you a very good idea about his comedy style.

They're going for a retro Sci-fi theme for the movie, which has me even more excited.


----------



## Marco (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Crugyr (Oct 20, 2016)

honestyl the infinity war movies are going to be lit. and with all the different characters being brought in to make the avengers bigger will be awesome. i just binged watched all the marvel movies up to date other then ant man and civil war which i gotta watch soon. but doctor strange looks good and the rest of the marvel movies coming out are going to be great


----------



## Stelios (Oct 21, 2016)

Law said:


> I do like Laura better. Because I live in a world where people move on and the new generation takes over from them.
> 
> And I think comics could use a bit more of that, and a bit less of 'oh shit, sales are down and none of us know how to write an original story! Just bring back the old, worn out heroes and put a new shine on them for the masses.'
> 
> Watch it boy, I don't like your tone.




Boy? I m a 32 year old spartan warrior don't make me come down to you like a Canadian bear tabarnak!

MCU as great as it is, is nothing more than capitalizing on the momentum Marvel's heros have had for 40+ years. Comic wise I have yet to see a new release that made me say wow that's awesome! Their whole social justice invasion thing was a total bullshit.
They have done  terrible hero representation. I m sick of watching favorite characters getting butchered by nose ringed lesbians for the sake of diversity at the expense of dialogue, story and creativity. You want diversity? Spin off a new hero don't fuck a character that is out since 1969 for fucks shake. Haters will say that I hate women or lesbians or black female iron man but the reality is I don't appreciate getting bludgeoned to death by student politics. Social justice warriors should stay away from comics. I obviously blame Disney for that


----------



## Catamount (Oct 21, 2016)

Marco said:


> What we do in the Shadows




Norma Tanega is awesome.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 21, 2016)

Marco said:


> The R rated trailer just has one extra clip - 2 secs.
> 
> 
> 
> Whuch movies you talking about?



Iron Man and Hulk.


----------



## Magic (Oct 21, 2016)

@Didi
Twin peaks.....ugh, I feel like crying, that was rough.

God, ah


----------



## Nello (Oct 21, 2016)

How do I watch Westworld?

Purisu no Twin Peaks spoilers, gonna start watching it on monday!


----------



## Catamount (Oct 21, 2016)

> haven't watched TP


----------



## Catamount (Oct 21, 2016)

I actually want wad back. He was nice.


----------



## Marco (Oct 21, 2016)

He won't be gone for long . Some time off will do him good, and this isn't the first time he's quit.


----------



## Aries (Oct 21, 2016)

Some people ask ole CR what was my true reaction to Santi's Death in the game... Well allow me to fill you in with more Pokemon generationesque edits before I slap them together to see in one go in Mafia The Movie...


----------



## Aries (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 21, 2016)

@Aries

Undefeatedking is from that WWE forum right?


----------



## Aries (Oct 21, 2016)

I believe he is


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks.

I'll go there to drag him back here so he can play my game.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 21, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Boy? I m a 32 year old spartan warrior don't make me come down to you like a Canadian bear tabarnak!
> 
> MCU as great as it is, is nothing more than capitalizing on the momentum Marvel's heros have had for 40+ years. Comic wise I have yet to see a new release that made me say wow that's awesome! Their whole social justice invasion thing was a total bullshit.
> They have done  terrible hero representation. I m sick of watching favorite characters getting butchered by nose ringed lesbians for the sake of diversity at the expense of dialogue, story and creativity. You want diversity? Spin off a new hero don't fuck a character that is out since 1969 for fucks shake. Haters will say that I hate women or lesbians or black female iron man but the reality is I don't appreciate getting bludgeoned to death by student politics. Social justice warriors should stay away from comics. I obviously blame Disney for that



I turn 33 in less than 2 weeks, so I get to call you boy. I've seen you-- I'm bigger. And I'm Canadian, as you say, so don't forget that it's going to be winter here soon, and every Canadian knows how to wield an axe like a champion. While you're shivering, slowly freezing to death in your newly-bought parka, I'll be strolling out into the snow in my basketball shorts smoking a cigar with a lumberjack hat and a 4-foot long axe over my shoulder.

And please tell me you don't think we all speak French...?

*tamps out his cigar with his axe*

I'll be waiting.

--------------

Marvel Comics and Marvel Cinematic Universe are separate entities. Disney owns the MCU, not Marvel Comics. The two universes are no longer relevant to one another. What Marvel Comics is doing to their characters, whether you think it's positive (like me), or negative (like you), has nothing to do with Disney. Disney isn't exactly a shining beacon of social justice, to be honest.

The Runaways, X-23, Captain Marvel's resurgence, Deadpool's integration into mainstream X-Men teams...all of those are positive steps for me. Old Man Logan has more depth of character than Logan has had in comics for a decade, and seeing him interact with Laura as Wolverine now is far more entertaining as a storyline than simply having Wolvie Logan slash up some 'bub' for the millionth time. You're so concerned with your anger at social justice warriors, that you're allowing it to taint an otherwise great story and characters. She is exactly what you'd expect a young 20-something badass bitch who heals from any wound to be like-- unconcerned with her own well-being(and gets herself in deep shit as a result, because young people do dumb shit sometimes and need to learn the hard way...like RL). She does things so risky and dangerous it makes Logan look like a bit of a wimp when it comes to physical pain. I like reckless X-23 Laura as the new Wolverine, because it's a good character that's written very well-- not because people on tumblr want more misandry in their comic books.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 22, 2016)

Law said:


> I turn 33 in less than 2 weeks, so I get to call you boy. I've seen you-- I'm bigger. And I'm Canadian, as you say, so don't forget that it's going to be winter here soon, and every Canadian knows how to wield an axe like a champion. While you're shivering, slowly freezing to death in your newly-bought parka, I'll be strolling out into the snow in my basketball shorts smoking a cigar with a lumberjack hat and a 4-foot long axe over my shoulder.
> 
> And please tell me you don't think we all speak French...?
> 
> ...




Easy there Paul Bunyan. We both know that if I showed up there now you'd pick a good drink nights out than a fight.



-----------


I retract my Disney comment. I didn't realize they never bought the whole place.

About Laura I don't like how Taylor is writing her. Too talkative and snarky. She is written more like Logan and less like Laura. The things she does fit the character. The things she says don't work for me.

Marvel comics were never about identity politics. Readers don't care about real world microaggressions. I read their comics for that exact fictional world and when I m getting bashed with irrelevant pop culture  commentary it annoys the hell out of me. Marvel's alteration of character representation to appease to whatever butthurt group is  messing with the creative integrity of their work. That can also be seen in their sales that have seen the largest drop in 38 years. Serves them right.


----------



## Marco (Oct 22, 2016)

The convo just reminded me I didn't respond to DDL about the MCU - Disney thing.

I actually didn't realize Iron Man 1 was before Disney took over Marvel. That said, they never really worked towards building a "universe" until Iron Man 2. It was more standalone that time, I feel. Same for the Hulk movies. IIRC, the Hulk movies are technically part of the MCU canon, but honestly, no one gives a shit. The movies were bad and it's best to forget about them. The fact that Mark Ruffalo's Hulk is so different from the two movie versions they made (which were both very inconsistent) only makes me dismiss the old Hulk movies more.

Let's be honest, the current MCU has only been possible because of Disney's takeover. Iron Man 1 was great but they didn't really have much of a plan there. And those were just superhero movie adaptations. The "MCU" didn't actually take form until Disney took over, IMO.

Technically, yeah, MCU has been around before Disney bought Marvel, but not really. And the current MCU is all thanks to Disney. If Disney hadn't bought Marvel, we would not have this amazing cinematic universe to talk about. Legit fact.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 22, 2016)

test:   butthurt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 22, 2016)

wrahahahaha what the hell
b u t t h u r t

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marco (Oct 22, 2016)

lol, you only just now noticed this?


----------



## Marco (Oct 22, 2016)

butthurt


----------



## Magic (Oct 22, 2016)

Man I had a lot of drinks tonight.

D:

I had to start saying no lol, don't know my limit yet though.......
drinking is like counterproductive to dancing.......fucking mellow me out hard, and im already a mellow dude.

love & peace be with you all.


----------



## Marco (Oct 22, 2016)

Drunkards unite. Even though I'm almost always drunk when posting here. 

PS. I'm drunk now.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 22, 2016)

Marco said:


> lol, you only just now noticed this?



It's a word I don't post often I guess 

You guys are drunk I just baked and had some pancakes with family. I'm ussualy drunk at your coffee time. It's hard to be synced in the vibe of a different time zone.


----------



## Magic (Oct 22, 2016)

HAhaha


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 22, 2016)

Marco said:


> The convo just reminded me I didn't respond to DDL about the MCU - Disney thing.
> 
> I actually didn't realize Iron Man 1 was before Disney took over Marvel. That said, they never really worked towards building a "universe" until Iron Man 2. It was more standalone that time, I feel. Same for the Hulk movies. IIRC, the Hulk movies are technically part of the MCU canon, but honestly, no one gives a shit. The movies were bad and it's best to forget about them. The fact that Mark Ruffalo's Hulk is so different from the two movie versions they made (which were both very inconsistent) only makes me dismiss the old Hulk movies more.
> 
> ...



Iron Man 1 and Hulk had post-credits scenes that HEAVILY hinted towards a shared universe. Tony Stark even appeared in the Hulk credits, while Nick Fury appeared in the Iron Man credits and said "you have just become a part of a bigger universe" to Tony.

The idea was already there. Of course Disney has the merit of making it successful in the first place, but they didn't come up with it.


----------



## Marco (Oct 22, 2016)

X-men already had continuity with movies, so did spider man and even fantastic four. That concept of a "shared universe" was a bit novel when Marvel decided to work towards Avengers, but it was borne out of necessity. They didn't want to assault movie going audience with Avengers without introducing the characters first. 

I'm not saying Disney came up with the "shared universe". That's not my point. I'm saying without Disney's resources and vision, the MCU as we know it wouldn't have been there.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 22, 2016)

I just drank one can of beer and now I'm dizzy as fuck.

I have the alcohol tolerance of an 8 year old girl. it sucks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 22, 2016)

WWE game banter, Don't modkill me , I'm just talking about funny stuff, not game related anything.

@Chaos

Flay's first 2 posts and ur reply. LOL

Fuck Naruto Forum. - Flay

Marco asks for help on how to interface with the site with google +, Flay replies with,

"You've come into a wormhole of death coming to this site so that's on you playa." 

*



			[Vote lynch Flay]
		
Click to expand...

*


> We come over to your place and this is how you greet us? Get lynched little man.
> 
> As for the person asking for how stuff works on NF, this is an Aries game so that is useless information to be quite honest. We're as lost as you are here.


 -Chaos


(Don't reply, is it ok for me to talk about a comment ?))) just wanted to post how funny

@Aries
need mafia edit of Flay, dear lord he kills me.


----------



## Magic (Oct 22, 2016)

"get lynched little man" omg its killing me. 

cant stop laughing.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 22, 2016)

Zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Marco (Oct 22, 2016)

It's funny, yeah, I like Flay.

But it's a slippery slope. Always a good idea to save such talk until the game is over.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm so bored. This is such a prefect day to start a game.

But then tomorrow I'll be busy traveling and I'll end up delaying day 1 end.

meh.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 22, 2016)

Someone's gonna act like a little kid, I'm gonna treat them like a little kid.

I'll keep any further comments until end of game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm out of the Time-Out corner now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Melodie (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Magic (Oct 22, 2016)

Get introduced to a girl, "Oh she is Christian too."

about 2 hours later in a club, she is dirty dancing on ur lap

"Thank you, Father"


----------



## Melodie (Oct 23, 2016)

generic game signups pls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 23, 2016)

Lord Genome said:


> Zzzzzzzzzz


Fight me


----------



## Aries (Oct 23, 2016)

So my sister tells me would be a good idea to buy the girl something simple like her birth stone so just ordered a heart shaped peridot necklace. What do you think of it?


----------



## Magic (Oct 23, 2016)

You two are a couple?
Jewelry not really my forte, also know nothing of the person you are buying for.


----------



## Nello (Oct 23, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I just drank one can of beer and now I'm dizzy as fuck.
> 
> I have the alcohol tolerance of an 8 year old girl. it sucks.


What's the percentage?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 23, 2016)

Nello said:


> What's the percentage?



4%. On a 350 ml can.

Tbh I was exaggerating, I wasn't dizzy "as fuck", but my head was spinning a little.

A second can would make me unable to post in the forum normally, though.

Also my stomach was empty at the time, which is a factor. But it also made the effect disappear quite fast.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 23, 2016)

So we are looking for a good time to start the Clash of the Hosts game. Given the current circumstances, having it be in January seems ideal.

What would help is to get a general idea of the schedules of regulars on when in January they'd be most available. Early starting from the 3rd, more in the middle or late?

@Didi @SoulTaker @Chaos @Lord Genome @sworder @Hidden Nin @SinRaven


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm down to clown. Everything's pretty much the same for me; not any more or less busy unless I'm traveling or getting ready for a project.


----------



## Magic (Oct 23, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> 4%. On a 350 ml can.
> 
> Tbh I was exaggerating, I wasn't dizzy "as fuck", but my head was spinning a little.
> 
> ...


ya same, if stomach empty big factor.

but the other night, woke up, got ready went to the party, stomach empty, beers, vodka, whatever shit,  ~_~ crazy night. 

no uh, hangover or can't walk drunk. Think it helped that I had to jog home real quick or something. who knows.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 23, 2016)

The question was a general one by the way, the @'s were directed at those that don't post here regularly


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 23, 2016)

Well I'm not playing it, but in case my help is needed, my schedule is the same all year. 3 hours every night, all day in weekends.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 23, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> So we are looking for a good time to start the Clash of the Hosts game. Given the current circumstances, having it be in January seems ideal.
> 
> What would help is to get a general idea of the schedules of regulars on when in January they'd be most available. Early starting from the 3rd, more in the middle or late?
> 
> @Didi @SoulTaker @Chaos @Lord Genome @sworder @Hidden Nin @SinRaven



I might have a new job around that time but not sure.

As far as I know right now I'll be mostly free the entire month.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 23, 2016)

Anything anytime after new year's I suppose


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 23, 2016)

I might be gone for a weekend the last week of January, but other than that I'm pretty much free for most of it.


----------



## Araragi (Oct 23, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> So we are looking for a good time to start the Clash of the Hosts game. Given the current circumstances, having it be in January seems ideal.
> 
> What would help is to get a general idea of the schedules of regulars on when in January they'd be most available. Early starting from the 3rd, more in the middle or late?
> 
> @Didi @SoulTaker @Chaos @Lord Genome @sworder @Hidden Nin @SinRaven


uhh, really late in my case because I won't be around most of january. Starting from early february I'll be super free though.


----------



## Marco (Oct 23, 2016)

@SoulTaker @Aries 

So I just now got to know about Great Antonio vs Antonio Inoki and shootfights in general. Been spending the last hour on youtube checking out shootfights. Good times.


----------



## Aries (Oct 23, 2016)

Marco said:


> @SoulTaker @Aries
> 
> So I just now got to know about Great Antonio vs Antonio Inoki and shootfights in general. Been spending the last hour on youtube checking out shootfights. Good times.



Ah so looking into some NJPW. Yeah they have some good matches. Its way different then wwe style which focuses more on story telling then the wrestling. NJPW have a stiff work style as in these guys legit don't pull their punches and kicks on one another. Its more realistic/grueling matches which makes it look more like a sport. I recommend watching this match man. AJ Styles vs Nakamura.


----------



## Aries (Oct 23, 2016)

RemChu said:


> You two are a couple?
> Jewelry not really my forte, also know nothing of the person you are buying for.



Maybe

Basically to describe her is she's the total opposite of me. I'm the type of person who doesn't take himself serious, the type to do something embarrassing without caring, she's the type that takes things more serious then I would and would avoid any embarrassing moments like the plague. I'm optimistic and she's a realist. I look for chances to crack jokes, she's serious. We both try not to step on other toes but she's more blunt then I am.  I don't really see much we have in common personality wise but I like spending time with her. But knowing me being a bait and switch master ill move on to another person by the end of the wewk


----------



## Marco (Oct 23, 2016)

I was actually just looking for fights that turned real.

Anyway, I like this Nakamura dude's style. Loved that biting the bullet, chewing it, and swallowing it thing he did around 13:30.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 23, 2016)

Aries said:


> Maybe
> 
> Basically to describe her is she's the total opposite of me. I'm the type of person who doesn't take himself serious, the type to do something embarrassing without caring, she's the type that takes things more serious then I would and would avoid any embarrassing moments like the plague. I'm optimistic and she's a realist. I look for chances to crack jokes, she's serious. We both try not to step on other toes but she's more blunt then I am.  I don't really see much we have in common personality wise but I like spending time with her. But knowing me being a bait and switch master ill move on to another person by the end of the wewk


Stay away from female versions of myself

Though I am a lot less serious and just as much of a blunt asshole in real life.


----------



## Marco (Oct 23, 2016)

My philosophy is don't worry about personalities and compatibility as long as you enjoy the other person's company. I've enjoyed my time with some very different women and it's all good unless you're expecting something more down the road.


----------



## Aries (Oct 23, 2016)

Marco said:


> I was actually just looking for fights that turned real.
> 
> Anyway, I like this Nakamura dude's style. Loved that biting the bullet, chewing it, and swallowing it thing he did around 13:30.



I recommend looking into some AJ styles matches that guy is simply. Phenomenal no pun intended. Here's a match he had with cena/ the high lights.


NJPW has really stiff matches, fill the real fight feel, lucha libre matches are mostly acrobatics/high flying maneuvers. Or I recommend some Becky lynch matches  



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Stay away from female versions of myself
> 
> Though I am a lot less serious and just as much of a blunt asshole in real life.



Ironically enough realized that the girls I get along well the most are not the girls who are like me in the extroverted area but are introverts somewhat. I like her because well she's different from myself. I feel she embodies everything I'm missing as a person. 

I picture your more of a individual who has a dry wit. I can't picture you cracking a joke/making goofy expressions. A blunt as whole i can already can see the type of responses you would give someone yet I'm picturing you as Agent Smith with a suit and sunglasses being blunt... Yup that's the villain you would be. Agent Smith


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 23, 2016)

Aries said:


> Ironically enough realized that the girls I get along well the most are not the girls who are like me in the extroverted area but are introverts somewhat. I like her because well she's different from myself. I feel she embodies everything I'm missing as a person.
> 
> I picture your more of a individual who has a dry wit. I can't picture you cracking a joke/making goofy expressions. A blunt as whole i can already can see the type of responses you would give someone yet I'm picturing you as Agent Smith with a suit and sunglasses being blunt... Yup that's the villain you would be. Agent Smith


I can have a dry wit, though I can fairly regularly be silly or crude in my jokes. I toy with my friends more than crack jokes, by leading them to say something embarrassing or perverted. I am a huge pervert that enjoys corrupting the mind of one of my friends who comes from a Christian family. As for goofy expressions, those are pretty regular for me. I'm also very expressive with my hands and have an abundance of crazy laughs that creep my friends out. 

How I am on here is only really a reflection of my logical side. It doesn't show off the passionate or fun loving sides. I might well laugh more times on average than you in a day Aries, they come pretty easy to me.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 23, 2016)

So yeah, while it would be kind of cool to do the whole Agent Smith thing, I probably couldn't manage it that long without laughing or doing some crazy hand gesture. I am closer to Dr. Evil or Megamind than Agent Smith.


----------



## Magic (Oct 23, 2016)

Aries said:


> Maybe
> 
> Basically to describe her is she's the total opposite of me. I'm the type of person who doesn't take himself serious, the type to do something embarrassing without caring, she's the type that takes things more serious then I would and would avoid any embarrassing moments like the plague. I'm optimistic and she's a realist. I look for chances to crack jokes, she's serious. We both try not to step on other toes but she's more blunt then I am.  I don't really see much we have in common personality wise but I like spending time with her. But knowing me being a bait and switch master ill move on to another person by the end of the wewk


Well, if you both enjoy each others company try and make it work? *shrug*


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 23, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> So yeah, while it would be kind of cool to do the whole Agent Smith thing, I probably couldn't manage it that long without laughing or doing some crazy hand gesture. I am closer to Dr. Evil or Megamind than Agent Smith.



All this talk reminds me of this guy.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Jack Spicer: Evil Genius

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 23, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> All this talk reminds me of this guy.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


this show was awesome. one of my all time favorites


----------



## Marco (Oct 24, 2016)

That show was lit.


----------



## Magic (Oct 24, 2016)

good taste hivemind


----------



## Aries (Oct 24, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I can have a dry wit, though I can fairly regularly be silly or crude in my jokes. I toy with my friends more than crack jokes, by leading them to say something embarrassing or perverted. I am a huge pervert that enjoys corrupting the mind of one of my friends who comes from a Christian family. As for goofy expressions, those are pretty regular for me. I'm also very expressive with my hands and have an abundance of crazy laughs that creep my friends out.
> 
> How I am on here is only really a reflection of my logical side. It doesn't show off the passionate or fun loving sides. I might well laugh more times on average than you in a day Aries, they come pretty easy to me.



Its always fascinating and bizzare seeing how you view ones self is different from how others perceive you or how you view someone is not exactly how they themselves are. Its one of those eye opening expirence honestly, now granted this is the internet and some of our wacky quirks don't really show but I believe you can get enough info on someone based on how a person posts and reacts to their circumstances. For all I know you can be the most eccentric person from our community but no one would ever know because its not really shown much but what you said in you display your logical side here reminds me of a convo I had with Sphyer years ago.

Theirs 2 sides of our personality. The one we display to others and the one we keep inside our heads/only show to those in our inner circle. Even though I've done multiple comparisons/edits on people I wonder at times what are peoples perception of me in comparison to what I view myself.


----------



## Aries (Oct 24, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Well, if you both enjoy each others company try and make it work? *shrug*



I have terrible luck is my issue. I was in a pseudo relationship not to long ago which I messed up. My personalities the one I display and the one I keep inside are conflicting. One aspect of my personality is that of a entertainer a clown, I feel my duty is to entertain the masses, bring a smile to their faces and make them happy. The prob lies with the second aspect of my personality which displays a much vulnerable/generous type of individual. Mix those 2 and you get a person who likely will pledge his loyalty to you and make you feel like the most cherished person in the world then you find out I do that to everyone else and that sort of makes them less special. One of the things not to proud off, I'm uncertain if I can really dedicate myself to just one person


----------



## Magic (Oct 24, 2016)

Ah, I can't help you with that. It's good you are capable of sharing love with others though and open up! Not a bad trait, but uh try and stay faithful *shrug*. If you can already tell it won't last, then it's probably for the better.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 24, 2016)

Aries said:


> Theirs 2 sides of our personality.



While on mushrooms I discovered that there's a third side above these two.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 24, 2016)

cant wait to see the 4th side. I hope it's a rectangle


----------



## Stelios (Oct 24, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> cant wait to see the 4th side. I hope it's a rectangle



Dunno amirite , four dimensional beings are nothing less than a god to you and me.


----------



## Didi (Oct 24, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> So we are looking for a good time to start the Clash of the Hosts game. Given the current circumstances, having it be in January seems ideal.
> 
> What would help is to get a general idea of the schedules of regulars on when in January they'd be most available. Early starting from the 3rd, more in the middle or late?
> 
> @Didi @SoulTaker @Chaos @Lord Genome @sworder @Hidden Nin @SinRaven





No clue yet what my schedule would be around then


----------



## Stelios (Oct 24, 2016)

Didi said:


> No clue yet what my schedule would be around then



Burn your agenda


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 24, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> All this talk reminds me of this guy.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


It scares me a bit that I remembered hes from xiaolin showdown within ten seconds of seeing the pic. I did watch the show regularly on Saturday mornings as a kid but it has been so long since I have thought of anything regarding the show.



Aries said:


> Its always fascinating and bizzare seeing how you view ones self is different from how others perceive you or how you view someone is not exactly how they themselves are. Its one of those eye opening expirence honestly, now granted this is the internet and some of our wacky quirks don't really show but I believe you can get enough info on someone based on how a person posts and reacts to their circumstances. For all I know you can be the most eccentric person from our community but no one would ever know because its not really shown much but what you said in you display your logical side here reminds me of a convo I had with Sphyer years ago.
> 
> Theirs 2 sides of our personality. The one we display to others and the one we keep inside our heads/only show to those in our inner circle. Even though I've done multiple comparisons/edits on people I wonder at times what are peoples perception of me in comparison to what I view myself.


What I described is mainly only shown to my inner circle. Not that I'm uncomfortable with showing you guys my "inner self" so to speak, it just doesn't translate naturally to my posting here. The closest would be when I am hosting and troll my players. Favorites III in particular.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Oct 24, 2016)

I've sent a number in mobile lottery and won a European travel tour 
Da fuq is this shit, I wanted a new smartphone


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 24, 2016)

Marco said:


> @SoulTaker @Aries
> 
> So I just now got to know about Great Antonio vs Antonio Inoki and shootfights in general. Been spending the last hour on youtube checking out shootfights. Good times.



You know there's a really interesting history behind Inoki and his love of shootfights, him and Yoshiaki Fujiwara, really almost killed Japanese wrestling with it. That said there's still some really great stuff out there but the majority of it is really Minoru Suzuki and Kazuyuki Fujita who both are Pancrase legends with wins over Ken Shamrock, the Gracies, and even Bas Rutten. Kazushika Sakuraba is more of an MMA guy but you can throw him in here because he does have some good worked shoot fights.

Personally the stuff that's been in my wheelhouse lately has been what's called the Never Openweight Championship which is basically a worked shoot style predicated on dudes giving each other really manly shounen esque beatdowns. Katsuyori Shibata is a guy whose work I feel in love with because he is an actual MMA fighter who works a lot of shoot style into his matches. Shibata even looks like Inoki. Here are two really great ones with some MMA influence.

Starts @ 3:30 in.




WolfPrinceKiba said:


> So we are looking for a good time to start the Clash of the Hosts game. Given the current circumstances, having it be in January seems ideal.
> 
> What would help is to get a general idea of the schedules of regulars on when in January they'd be most available. Early starting from the 3rd, more in the middle or late?
> 
> @Didi @SoulTaker @Chaos @Lord Genome @sworder @Hidden Nin @SinRaven



I'd say more in the beginning part though that last week of December is more of a sweet spot.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 24, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I'd say more in the beginning part though that last week of December is more of a sweet spot.


Main issue with that is people still having family over for the holidays and then New Years Eve/New Years. I know some of you play drunk but I'd rather the whole game not be shitfaced/have hangovers through some later phases.


----------



## Aries (Oct 24, 2016)

Stelios said:


> While on mushrooms I discovered that there's a third side above these two.


I believe that third side is irrational/spontaneous side or a easier term "out of character" these sides of our behavior are when you contradict the person you portray to others. Out of character happen in situations that force the individual to act in a way they likely would not act under any other circumstances. This side is one that leaves many who are in our inner circle baffled. 


Crugyr said:


> cant wait to see the 4th side. I hope it's a rectangle



I believe the 4th side will be "Adaption" the first 2 sides of our personality deal with the external and internal. But their actions that we control and act on a daily basis. Its who we are. The 3rd and 4th side deal with how we react to our environment/people. While the 3rd side is fast and spontaneous. Something not meant to last the 4th side is slow and steady. We are influenced slowly by the environment/people we live/hang out with. We adapt to our surroundings and we shape some our morals on this factor. (Ala parents/friends/family/teachers etc.)


----------



## Stelios (Oct 24, 2016)

Catamount said:


> I've sent a number in mobile lottery and won a European travel tour
> Da fuq is this shit, I wanted a new smartphone



Oh good lord you ll travel and see shit. How horrible

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 24, 2016)

Catamount said:


> I've sent a number in mobile lottery and won a European travel tour
> Da fuq is this shit, I wanted a new smartphone



can I cum with?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 24, 2016)

Stelios said:


> While on mushrooms I discovered that there's a third side above these two.


I love what mushrooms do to people.  It's my favorite drug. 

It always comes in several stages for me (and I think everyone). My favorite stage is when you start mellowing out a bit and the visuals aren't as extreme anymore. At that point I start to think about everything and nothing and I'll come up with some great shit.

It's about time my friends and I did mushrooms again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Oct 24, 2016)

Aries said:


> I have terrible luck is my issue. I was in a pseudo relationship not to long ago which I messed up.



Maybe you should stop being in 'pseudo' relationships.

It has nothing to do with luck. Luck is an excuse. And nothing you're describing is unique to you or a very particular hardship.

You think far too much. And you think you're unlucky or that your personality is to blame in order to not have to just admit you fail at being intimate with others as a young adult. When in reality, that's pretty much exactly how it goes for most young adults in their own non-unique, non-snowflake ways.

We're all just really shit and dumb sometimes. No more analysis necessary.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 24, 2016)

Hmmm, thing with luck, if you really believe in it. That belief is power, direct it in a positive way. Think positively.

I don't quite understand this dichotomy view of himself. You are simply you, be true and honest. If one is true to the self, there should be no worry?


----------



## Catamount (Oct 24, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Oh good lord you ll travel and see shit. How horrible


 I... I don't even have a foreign passport.



RemChu said:


> can I cum with?


Yes, please do


----------



## Stelios (Oct 24, 2016)

Catamount said:


> I... I don't even have a foreign passport.



And? The tourist companies that arrange those trips have all the relevant information about the process of travel documents you may need.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 24, 2016)

Stelios said:


> And? The tourist companies that arrange those trips have all the relevant information about the process of travel documents you may need.


Do you have a biometric foreign passport btw?  with fingerprints and shit.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 24, 2016)

Does anyone have this biometric shit at all?
I need to know, gotta choose.


----------



## Marco (Oct 24, 2016)

I don't. Get it though.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Catamount (Oct 24, 2016)

Is it really needed? I know that many people use usual passport without fingerprints and stuff.


----------



## Marco (Oct 24, 2016)

I've never needed it. But what's the harm?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Catamount (Oct 24, 2016)

Iunno I feel anxious when I think about giving my fingerprints


----------



## Magic (Oct 24, 2016)

ur pawprints

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (Oct 24, 2016)

Faceprints.
But I can go with just assprints. I have a nice one, so I think they'll be happy to get to see it.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 24, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Do you have a biometric foreign passport btw?  with fingerprints and shit.



Mine is with a chip

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Catamount (Oct 24, 2016)

Ok I'll be getting the same one then. The Big Brother will be watching me from now on.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 24, 2016)

What foreign password means? The passport is from your own country and is used to travel with. Biometric details exist there like height, color of eyes , birth date and place as well as nationality and a picture.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 24, 2016)

Remember not to smile for the picture.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Catamount (Oct 24, 2016)

I can't smile, so don't blame.


----------



## Magic (Oct 24, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Faceprints.
> But I can go with just assprints. I have a nice one, so I think they'll be happy to get to see it.


Don't worry, they get to feel you up when you go through security.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 24, 2016)

In my country literally everyone has their fingerprints on their ID card by default.

So doing biometrics for banks or whatever is no big deal.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 24, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Don't worry, they get to feel you up when you go through security.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 24, 2016)

Let's get the show on the road.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 24, 2016)

So... there was gonna be an FMA game at Mafia Syndicate but it was just cancellled.

It seems the curse extends to other places...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 24, 2016)

Catamount said:


> I've sent a number in mobile lottery and won a European travel tour
> Da fuq is this shit, I wanted a new smartphone


Dude sweet  Where specifically?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 24, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So... there was gonna be an FMA game at Mafia Syndicate but it was just cancellled.
> 
> It seems the curse extends to other places...


That was the only game I was signed up for there

Aries game is a shining example of why I stay away from CR games x 1,000 given the quite different playstyle there.

RWBY game save me.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 24, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So... there was gonna be an FMA game at Mafia Syndicate but it was just cancellled.
> 
> It seems the curse extends to other places...


Ahaha! I actually found thus quite funny, the coincidence is just too much.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm actually gonna try my hand at hosting soon again. It's either gonna be an original theme (based on one of my DnD campaings) or a Dragon Age: Origins game (for which I already made like three roles out of boredom, one of which is my favorite role I designed ever). 

I'm not gonna post sign-ups until all the roles are done and I might need a co-host who I can send all the roles and information to, so he can also function as a backup host in case I suddenly can't host no more (I doubt it will happen again, but it's just as a failsafe for you guys, so you can sign up knowing that you'll definitely play).


----------



## Catamount (Oct 25, 2016)

Nello said:


> Dude sweet  Where specifically?


So far I only know it will be Paris and Prague and some other mainstream city. If nothing changes of course.
You somewhere near?


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2016)

Yo Tototototoyoyo oyo 
Found out today, I will be traveling to London this summer, then sailing all over to different Spain ports.

1k$ ticket  Bos to London though, rip my wallet.   

time to save up


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> I'm actually gonna try my hand at hosting soon again. It's either gonna be an original theme (based on one of my DnD campaings) or a Dragon Age: Origins game (for which I already made like three roles out of boredom, one of which is my favorite role I designed ever).
> 
> I'm not gonna post sign-ups until all the roles are done and I might need a co-host who I can send all the roles and information to, so he can also function as a backup host in case I suddenly can't host no more (I doubt it will happen again, but it's just as a failsafe for you guys, so you can sign up knowing that you'll definitely play).



How do you envision the D&D game working? Would town mostly be party memebers and npc? Mafia an enemy faction arc?


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2016)

OH and I might have to cut the sign up list down for Mr.Robot mafia,

Not enough supporting side characters for town when I started to come up with roles.

Thinking this first game will cover Season 1 and then I can host a season 2 game in the spring.

Might axe the economy score system, but give the mafia an interesting optional way to win the game with equal value to the standard mafia win con.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 25, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Yo Tototototoyoyo oyo
> Found out today, I will be traveling to London this summer, then sailing all over to different Spain ports.
> 
> 1k$ ticket  Bos to London though, rip my wallet.
> ...


bro  ikr 
but it's cool


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2016)

Catamount said:


> bro  ikr
> but it's cool


I'm going to switch to a all ramen diet..... start hustling too, need extra spending money.

goly shit

last time

i was in Bareceleonnnaaaaa

wew that was one of the hype nights in my life


The woman there
11/10


----------



## Catamount (Oct 25, 2016)

well lets diet together cause I am doin dis shit too 


RemChu said:


> The woman there
> 11/10


which one exactly
I gotta know


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2016)

Barcelona. 

and at night the city flips upside down, very party city. crazy party


----------



## Catamount (Oct 25, 2016)

WHICH WOMAN EXACTLY IT'S JUST ONE OF THEM I GOTTA KNOW WHICH ONE OR I WILL FAIL


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2016)

what song is this lol


----------



## Catamount (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Catamount (Oct 25, 2016)

ok coffee hunting time brb


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2016)

Dude is 86 and still making music, sounds goooood too.


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Nello (Oct 25, 2016)

Catamount said:


> So far I only know it will be Paris and Prague and some other mainstream city. If nothing changes of course.
> You somewhere near?


Nope


----------



## Catamount (Oct 25, 2016)

go die then

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2016)

Hahahha


----------



## Nello (Oct 25, 2016)

Mariko is in France somewhere I think. You can make it a good trip just on your own though. Or you can sell your ticket I guess  Have you traveled a lot before?


----------



## Catamount (Oct 25, 2016)

Nah I can't sell it.
And no I haven't traveled before. And no Mariko does not live in Paris anymore.
Ordered a foreign passport today, I feel violated in the way of public information also my photo sucks 
and the third city is Berlin
the only fun part that it's gonna be Xmas time so everything will most probably be shiny and beautiful.
anyhow I still barely believe it and expect some shit to come up


----------



## Nello (Oct 25, 2016)

Didn't she just move to the coast though? Maybe she'll get homesick and take a little trip to Paris to show you around 

You don't live in Schengen? 
I wouldn't mind taking a trip to Germany and meet a couple friends... But then again i'm a broke student


----------



## Catamount (Oct 25, 2016)

I live on a star


----------



## Nello (Oct 25, 2016)

Then you need a trip to Europe, you uncultured swine


----------



## Catamount (Oct 25, 2016)

I am a savage and everyone likes it


----------



## Catamount (Oct 25, 2016)

Also gamers I need your help
Tell me smh nice about Gameloft stuff


----------



## Catamount (Oct 25, 2016)

Earthworm Jim lmao  I remember this shit the first version 
yeah
I'm gonna say this tomorrow
like
I've played all those games... but the real oldschool ones, not your mobile shit


----------



## Catamount (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Catamount (Oct 25, 2016)

Please excuse me, this was a short hysteria moment.


----------



## Nello (Oct 25, 2016)

How about that Overwatch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Oct 25, 2016)

It's not Gameloft tho


----------



## Nello (Oct 25, 2016)

What even is gameloft and why can't you accept Overwatch in your heart


----------



## Tiger (Oct 25, 2016)

RemChu said:


> I'm going to switch to a all ramen diet..... start hustling too, need extra spending money.
> 
> goly shit
> 
> ...





Catamount said:


> well lets diet together cause I am doin dis shit too
> 
> which one exactly
> I gotta know





Catamount said:


> WHICH WOMAN EXACTLY IT'S JUST ONE OF THEM I GOTTA KNOW WHICH ONE OR I WILL FAIL





RemChu said:


> what song is this lol



Good lord, Rembrandt. She's running circles around you, boy.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 25, 2016)

Law 




Nello said:


> What even is gameloft and why can't you accept Overwatch in your heart


I do not play games 
tho atm in the middle of localization test
wtf is Elite Dungeon


----------



## Tiger (Oct 25, 2016)

I blame the parents, Cata. And the schools. And the texting. And the Twitter.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 25, 2016)

why but blame me
everyone blames me
it's fun


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 25, 2016)

RemChu said:


> How do you envision the D&D game working? Would town mostly be party memebers and npc? Mafia an enemy faction arc?


Nah. It's mostly based around the setting, not the actual campaign I'm running. Meaning there might be some background characters of the campaign in the mafia game, but not the player's characters or any of their main enemies.

I might either base it on the history of the city states they're nearing or on the progress of another country they left in civil war.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2016)

If you do the d&d will it be a narrative focused game? D&D Is all about dat story.


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2016)

Law said:


> Good lord, Rembrandt. She's running circles around you, boy.


Sounds like a pixies song.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 25, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Sounds like a pixies song.



With your feet in the air and your head on the grouuuund


----------



## Nello (Oct 25, 2016)

Jesus christ this is just bullying


----------



## Tiger (Oct 25, 2016)

Nello said:


> Jesus christ this is just bullying



Explain.


----------



## Nello (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm not the one who needs to explain


----------



## Tiger (Oct 25, 2016)

Nello said:


> I'm not the one who needs to explain



You're not making any sense, so yeah...you kinda do.

Are you talking about something in this convo, or a game?


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2016)

@Catamount are you visiting gameloft in San Fran? o.o

Let me buy you some latte


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2016)

Catamount said:


> WHICH WOMAN EXACTLY IT'S JUST ONE OF THEM I GOTTA KNOW WHICH ONE OR I WILL FAIL


Someone explain this too me.

it sounds familiar, and it is driving me craaaaaazy


----------



## Nello (Oct 25, 2016)

Law said:


> You're not making any sense, so yeah...you kinda do.
> 
> Are you talking about something in this convo, or a game?





RemChu said:


> Someone explain this too me.
> 
> it sounds familiar, and it is driving me craaaaaazy


----------



## Nello (Oct 25, 2016)

Somehow Rem is more clued in than Law right now


----------



## Nello (Oct 25, 2016)

Also i'm pretty sure Rem is trolling at this point


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2016)

No, it literally feels like deja vu.

and i say the words and it sounds so familiar.


----------



## Nello (Oct 25, 2016)

This is trolling. I'm being trolled 

There's a very good reason it feels familiar

and Law

You knew exactly what I was talking about because you're one of the dudes who made fun of the situation


----------



## Tiger (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm starting to think you both don't get it.

And no one is being bullied, geez.

Rem and Nello confirmed for Harry and Ron, being intellectually abused by Hermione.

...Wifey making me watch Harry Potter from start to finish since I never watched the last two.


----------



## Nello (Oct 25, 2016)

Law said:


> And no one is being bullied, geez.


Oh Law


----------



## Tiger (Oct 25, 2016)

I say what I mean. And if someone comments that a user here is being bullied, I'm going to take it seriously. 

I literally went and read the last couple RWBY pages to see if that's what you were talking about. So don't Oh Law me, nerdgasm.


----------



## Marco (Oct 25, 2016)

Oh, Law.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 25, 2016)

Much better.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 25, 2016)

I thought it was about people lynching Psy on d1 without her even posting.

I mean, that _is_ bullying.


----------



## Nello (Oct 25, 2016)

Good grief


----------



## Nello (Oct 25, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I thought it was about people lynching Psy on d1 without her even posting.
> 
> I mean, that _is_ bullying.


Oh no, it's got nothing to do with Psy.


----------



## Marco (Oct 25, 2016)

lol, during the '10-'11, people were actually bullied into following the usual Day 1 wagons or they would be lynched instead. I don't remember the actual victims, but some people were lynched for refusing to Day 1 vote for Kakashi Hatake, Cubey, etc.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 25, 2016)

Before I forget -- Law, turn on signatures and you'll learn something


----------



## Melodie (Oct 25, 2016)

75$ per signup.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 25, 2016)

Melodie said:


> 75$ per signup.



wat


----------



## Araragi (Oct 25, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I thought it was about people lynching Psy on d1 without her even posting.
> 
> I mean, that _is_ bullying.


no

it's called JUSTICE


----------



## Marco (Oct 25, 2016)

Marco said:


> lol, during the '10-'11, people were actually bullied into following the usual Day 1 wagons or they would be lynched instead. I don't remember the actual victims, but some people were lynched for refusing to Day 1 vote for Kakashi Hatake, Cubey, etc.


And this wasn't a once a while thing.

Every game, if you weren't voting for the usual Day 1 scapegoats, you would be bullied.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 25, 2016)

Senjou said:


> no
> 
> it's called JUSTICE



She made you a godfather in a game you ended up getting a very epic win.


----------



## Marco (Oct 25, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> She made you a godfather in a game you ended up getting a very epic win.



That's justice for you.


----------



## Araragi (Oct 25, 2016)

she herself said that was a troll game though

so I got trolled rip


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 25, 2016)

Marco said:


> And this wasn't a once a while thing.
> 
> Every game, if you weren't voting for the usual Day 1 scapegoats, you would be bullied.



This makes me remember why I don't miss some things about old NF.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 25, 2016)

Senjou said:


> she herself said that was a troll game though



So what?

Troll games are still legit games.


----------



## Araragi (Oct 25, 2016)

spite doesn't disappear even if I happen to get a epic win or anything else after the fact. I was taught this from the spite master himself.


----------



## Araragi (Oct 25, 2016)

speaking of vasto, I wonder if he'll come back in time to sign up and play waifu game.


----------



## Marco (Oct 25, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> This makes me remember why I don't miss some things about old NF.


This was much, much earlier. This was before my 2 year hiatus. And you joined after I'd already been back for around a year, IIRC. Things were quite decent by the time you showed up.


----------



## Araragi (Oct 25, 2016)

Marco said:


> And this wasn't a once a while thing.
> 
> Every game, if you weren't voting for the usual Day 1 scapegoats, you would be bullied.



this is actually hilarious but awful


----------



## Marco (Oct 25, 2016)

Like, this was back when there was no section and the FCs acted as the headquarters. That contributed to the circlejerk.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 25, 2016)

I was here before Mafia, and yet I only found Mafia in 2014.


----------



## Marco (Oct 25, 2016)

Well, I don't know what you mean, then. NF overall is just as "toxic", if not more, than it ever was IIRC.

Some of the communities have grown more mature (our very own, eg.) but overall it seems pretty much the same. Just lower number of posters.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 25, 2016)

I dunno, in the past 1-2 years I feel like there is somewhat of a movement to make it more civilized.

OL now has like 4 mods instead of 1, and they close spam and troll threads often.

The Cafe has 2 mods instead of a troll-disguised-as-mod, and they actually ban people for flaming.

This place now has 2 very active and engaged mods instead of a Goose who only comes for Favorites.

It's still pretty laidback for internet standards (and I like it that way), but it's becoming more controlled lately.


----------



## Marco (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Marco (Oct 25, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I dunno, in the past 1-2 years I feel like there is somewhat of a movement to make it more civilized.
> 
> OL now has like 4 mods instead of 1, and they close spam and troll threads often.
> 
> ...



Yep, that's true.

I was just talking about the maturity of the average member.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 25, 2016)

Marco said:


> Yep, that's true.
> 
> I was just talking about the maturity of the average member.



Oh, that is still shit. The average member now complains about the staff becoming "sjw" when they get banned for calling someone a cunt.

OL seems like it got worse over the years and most of the intelligent posters were scared away by the Battledome junkies.

The Cafe is getting better now, but last year it was the seventh circle of hell. They say the off-topic sections got kicked to the bottom of the main page because of it.


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2016)

AHhhhhh lol


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 25, 2016)

RemChu said:


> If you do the d&d will it be a narrative focused game? D&D Is all about dat story.


Story is gonna be a focus of the game, yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Oct 25, 2016)

The Cafe moderators are crazy dedicated. It's only going to get better. I can't really "get" that section, though. I mean, I understand what the purpose is but I get quite clueless whenever I visit it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 25, 2016)

So... Homestuck posted an epilogue. Yeah, the guy took 6+ months to make a fucking epilogue.

The ending is still as cofusing as ever (which makes me even more sure the author just doesn't give a shit), but it has all the satisfying happy scenes of characters being happy, having multiple birthdays, and shipping, and cool music.



I'm reading around and some fans are theorizing the story might actually get a real ending after this (I mean, just how much "lol I'm not gonna show you what happened" can this author do?), but after taking the biggest blow of disappointment I've ever seen a story deal to me, I'll only believe after I see it.


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2016)

Some say the believers are still awaiting the Messiah.

Hineni Hineni


----------



## Catamount (Oct 26, 2016)

Ok, so I loved the result and the discussion you had here.
One of my best works tbh tbf


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 26, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So... Homestuck posted an epilogue. Yeah, the guy took 6+ months to make a fucking epilogue.
> 
> The ending is still as cofusing as ever (which makes me even more sure the author just doesn't give a shit), but it has all the satisfying happy scenes of characters being happy, having multiple birthdays, and shipping, and cool music.
> 
> ...


Sometimes I think I should reread from the start and get through all of Homestuck, then I remember that the ending is apparently a complete fucking disaster and character overload is why I stopped in the first place. Not it's quality as Cascade was mind blowingly good and that happened just before I stopped.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 26, 2016)

I m being bullied by my kid to give him the lights remote control. But he ain't getting it because I am the lichtmeister wrahahahaha


----------



## Nevermind (Oct 26, 2016)

Hey guys, I need about 10 more players for this Darkstalkers game I've set up in the OBD for Halloween. If you're interested in joining, feel free to stop on by.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 26, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Sometimes I think I should reread from the start and get through all of Homestuck, then I remember that the ending is apparently a complete fucking disaster and character overload is why I stopped in the first place. Not it's quality as Cascade was mind blowingly good and that happened just before I stopped.



Thing is that yesterday's update seems like such an obvious hook for something to happen next.

It implies the events that happened right before Act 665, which is a flashfoward we never got to actually see in the actual coninuity (so it was a plot hole... until now). Problem is that Act 665 has a bad ending, so now the author must explain what happens next.

Plus there is the whole "nobody knows what happened to Vriska" thing. I mean, wtf?

I smell trolling. The problem is that I alreay smelt that trolling 6 months ago, and it never happened. I dont know if I should be hopeful or not.

If it does happen though, Hussie will be the biggest troll in the history of humanity.


----------



## Aries (Oct 26, 2016)

Can't wait for Friday. Will finally be pseudo free. Been busy with school this week. I've gotten a spark and its time to ignite by Nov 4


----------



## Stelios (Oct 26, 2016)

Is nevermind the alter ego of alwaysmind?


----------



## Tiger (Oct 26, 2016)

Nello said:


> Before I forget -- Law, turn on signatures and you'll learn something



Not worth it.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I was here before Mafia, and yet I only found Mafia in 2014.



Actually, the first mafia games were before your join date.



Marco said:


> Well, I don't know what you mean, then. NF overall is just as "toxic", if not more, than it ever was IIRC.
> 
> Some of the communities have grown more mature (our very own, eg.) but overall it seems pretty much the same. Just lower number of posters.



NF is far more toxic, in general, than it ever was before. Mostly because when Naruto ended, more non-toxic people left than the other way around. So the toxicity is simply more concentrated now than I've ever seen it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 26, 2016)

Law said:


> NF is far more toxic, in general, than it ever was before. Mostly because when Naruto ended, more non-toxic people left than the other way around. So the toxicity is simply more concentrated now than I've ever seen it.



Where's that toxicity happening? This section is pretty chill besides the occasional jabs here and there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Oct 26, 2016)

This section is one of the most well-behaved on the forum.

And we sometimes scream at one another while playing a game.

Big difference between a group of friends playing a competitive game, versus a group of people being vicious and cruel to one another because their RL sucks.


----------



## Marco (Oct 26, 2016)

I think it helps us that we're playing games. There's not much of a long term investment and most people end up on teams with each other and the camaraderie builds up over time. 

Compare that to sections where people discuss their favorite fiction, characters, ships, etc. And you can see they have much longer investment in what they're talking about.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 26, 2016)

You do know that some take what's said even in a role game left aside just mafia seriously?
Ain't this as toxic as trolling? Passive aggressive pple are the worst in forum games.


----------



## Marco (Oct 26, 2016)

You do know some people are murders and rapists even in countries with lowest crime rates, right?

I'm not saying everyone in our community is a model member. Just pointing out why our format helps in people behaving better.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 26, 2016)

Regarding this thread's current poll:

As it seems most people either think Naruto is a dying brand, or simply that Tazmo a shit, I'm curious what people would name the site instead.

@Catamount easy answer? No it isn't as toxic. Longer answer? 'Trolling' isn't what makes other sections toxic, either.

And sure, even this community has the potential to be toxic when it comes to bullying. But it hasn't _really_ happened since my name turned green, so you've yet to see what I'll do if someone comes around here and starts to get legitimately bullied. Someone being lynched for shit-posting doesn't count.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 26, 2016)

Law said:


> Regarding this thread's current poll:
> 
> As it seems most people either think Naruto is a dying brand, or simply that Tazmo a shit, I'm curious what people would name the site instead.
> 
> ...



Hero Academia Forums

That's the only answer.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 26, 2016)

> anime in priority


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 26, 2016)

Marco said:


> I think it helps us that we're playing games. There's not much of a long term investment and most people end up on teams with each other and the camaraderie builds up over time.
> 
> Compare that to sections where people discuss their favorite fiction, characters, ships, etc. And you can see they have much longer investment in what they're talking about.



You know, before I joined this section, I was this close to leaving NF. The reason I had signed up was OL, and the forum was rapidily turning to hell. Other places weren't much better either.

I was surprised how nice this place was. Didn't feel like NF at all. People spent games accusing each other, but the aggression never left the game thread, and hardly carried over to the following game (except for day 1 jokes).


----------



## Tiger (Oct 26, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Hero Academia Forums
> 
> That's the only answer.



Speaking for myself and 99% of the world:

Literally what.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 26, 2016)

Law said:


> Speaking for myself and 99% of the world:
> 
> Literally what.



The thing is basically the spiritual successor of Naruto. And there is an optimism about it you don't see in any other fandom of a big manga nowadays.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 26, 2016)

Point was I've never heard of it. Only reason I know those words strung together is the mirror I use in the url.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 26, 2016)

Law said:


> Speaking for myself and 99% of the world:
> 
> Literally what.


tbf the mirror is light years faster for me in NL. It maybe has to do with the fact that narutoforums.com is hosted in Ireland whereas hero-academia.com in Germany.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 26, 2016)

The mirror is great. Has nothing to do with what it's called, though.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 26, 2016)

Law said:


> The mirror is great. Has nothing to do with what it's called, though.



True. They don't even have a skin  about academia do they?


----------



## Marco (Oct 26, 2016)

NFMafia.com best url


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 26, 2016)

Guys I wasn't referring to the mirror ffs.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 26, 2016)

Marco said:


> NFMafia.com best url



Legit.


----------



## Nevermind (Oct 26, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Is nevermind the alter ego of alwaysmind?



I know him IRL. He parodied my name as a joke.


----------



## Nello (Oct 26, 2016)

Law said:


> As it seems most people either think Naruto is a dying brand, or simply that Tazmo a shit, I'm curious what people would name the site instead.


Have you talked to Rez about this?


----------



## Marco (Oct 26, 2016)

As if Rez gonna change the site name just cause you want it, Nello.


----------



## Nello (Oct 26, 2016)

Oh Marco 

My point is that the issue has been brought up many times before, and never by anyone that matters. It seems like a traditional slap in the face every time a mod asks for ideas/opinions. If you haven't even talked to Rez about it, why are you asking us.


----------



## Nello (Oct 26, 2016)

You're not getting my brownie points


----------



## Tiger (Oct 26, 2016)

We all have opinions, lol. I never felt like I was slapped in the face for mine as a member. That's more of a you problem than a me problem.

My curiosity stems from @SoulTaker choosing this poll. And I don't remember him or really anyone here discussing it more than someone questioning why anyone voted for something aside from the final option. 

Troll suggestions, serious suggestions; I don't really care what the intent is, I'm asking because I'm curious as a person.


----------



## Marco (Oct 26, 2016)

Nello said:


> Oh Marco
> 
> My point is that the issue has been brought up many times before, and never by anyone that matters. It seems like a traditional slap in the face every time a mod asks for ideas/opinions. If you haven't even talked to Rez about it, why are you asking us.



Because it's a convo and Law wanted to talk about something?

Oh, Nello. Having a green name doesn't mean we're obligated to only talk about important stuff.


----------



## Nello (Oct 26, 2016)

> We all have opinions, lol. I never felt like I was slapped in the face for mine as a member. That's more of a you problem than a me problem.





Marco said:


> Because it's a convo and Law wanted to talk about something?
> 
> Oh, Nello. Having a green name doesn't mean we're obligated to only talk about important stuff.


If you're just curious as a member then that's fine. That's why I asked if you'd talked to Rez instead of getting preemptively offended.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 26, 2016)

Nello said:


> If you're just curious as a member then that's fine. That's why I asked if you'd talked to Rez instead of getting preemptively offended.



> talked to Rez

Might as well talk to that guy that joined NF today lol.
Both have equally as much of a say in any name change of NF. 
Which would be none.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 26, 2016)

So who runs this joint? No one?


----------



## Marco (Oct 26, 2016)

Nello said:


> If you're just curious as a member then that's fine. That's why I asked if you'd talked to Rez instead of getting preemptively offended.



Who got offended? I didn't even ask the question. 

Law asked about something he was curious about, and you got your hopes up.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 26, 2016)

Nello said:


> So who runs this joint? No one?



Tazmo.

And Mbxx.

But Tazmo is the main one.


----------



## Marco (Oct 26, 2016)

Nello said:


> So who runs this joint? No one?


Who run this joint are not the same as who own this joint. 

And the ones who own it (Tazmo and Mbxx) are hardly involved with what goes on. Tazmo hasn't even been seen for years. Possibly dead, rest his soul.


----------



## Nello (Oct 26, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Tazmo.
> 
> And Mbxx.
> 
> But Tazmo is the main one.


Is Mbxx alive?


Marco said:


> As if Rez gonna change the site name just cause you want it, Nello.





Marco said:


> Who got offended? I didn't even ask the question.
> 
> Law asked about something he was curious about, and you got your hopes up.


This leaping, holy crap


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 26, 2016)

Nello said:


> Is Mbxx alive?



Yes.

But he isn't really active on NF.

Although lately he posts sometimes in the Cafe.
Seems the US election made him come out for a bit.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 26, 2016)

Catamount said:


> You do know that some take what's said even in a role game left aside just mafia seriously?
> Ain't this as toxic as trolling? Passive aggressive pple are the worst in forum games.


Not even close. Few things are out of bounds in a mafia game as far as I am concerned. Someone can be downright mean to someone continuously if they don't get excessive with aimed personal insults and I'd be fine with it. Mafia is largely a game of reactions and getting under a person's skin can be an effective way of getting a desired reaction out of them. I employ this a lot myself by mocking my suspects for their seeming scumslips.

I don't believe in this whole coming together and singing Kumbaya during a game. If you're legit offended by valid emotional manipulation tactics, then that is your problem to deal with as you see fit. whether by not playing anymore or avoiding such interactions in-game. It in no way should be banned or inherently frowned upon


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 26, 2016)

Marco said:


> Tazmo hasn't even been seen for years. Possibly dead, rest his soul.



He last visited in April. 
Probably checking up on the ads.


----------



## Marco (Oct 26, 2016)

Are you saying that was me getting offended? Or that I asked the question? Cause neither is correct. 

Or are you saying you didn't get your hopes high? I was just exaggerating, because you were more interested in the practical application of the question rather than just participating in a convo. I mean, why ask if there is an "official" reason behind the question instead of just shooting the shit with the rest of us.


----------



## Marco (Oct 26, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> He last visited in April.
> Probably checking up on the ads.


Probably just his bot.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 26, 2016)

Marco said:


> Are you saying that was me getting offended? Or that I asked the question? Cause neither is correct.
> 
> Or are you saying you didn't get your hopes high? I was just exaggerating, because you were more interested in the practical application of the question rather than just participating in a convo. I mean, why ask if there is an "official" reason behind the question instead of just shooting the shit with the rest of us.



This convo is serious business.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 26, 2016)

Marco said:


> Probably just his bot.



I would have thought Tazmobot died with the upgrade to XF.


----------



## Marco (Oct 26, 2016)

Get your srs bzns out of my sauna.


----------



## Marco (Oct 26, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I would have thought Tazmobot died with the upgrade to XF.


Tazmo a shit, yo.


----------



## Marco (Oct 26, 2016)

Leading in votes. Ain't no denying it.


----------



## Nello (Oct 26, 2016)

Marco said:


> Are you saying that was me getting offended? Or that I asked the question? Cause neither is correct.


Why are you asking these questions 


> Or are you saying you didn't get your hopes high? I was just exaggerating, because you were more interested in the practical application of the question rather than just participating in a convo. I mean, why ask if there is an "official" reason behind the question instead of just shooting the shit with the rest of us.


I was going to shoot the shit after hearing if he'd talked to Rez or not. Then you jumped to a conclusion which led to me having to explain my asking for Law's intentions.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 26, 2016)

Marco said:


> Get your srs bzns out of my sauna.



I would, but Nello is blocking the exit. 



Marco said:


> Tazmo a shit, yo.



Preaching to the choir lol.



Marco said:


> Leading in votes. Ain't no denying it.



I think not even Mbxx would deny that.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 26, 2016)

Nello said:


> Why are you asking these questions
> 
> I was going to shoot the shit after hearing if he'd talked to Rez or not. Then you jumped to a conclusion which led to me having to explain my asking for Law's intentions.



What the hell have you been smoking.


----------



## Nello (Oct 26, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I would, but Nello is blocking the exit.


Sorry, I just love drama sometimes


----------



## Nello (Oct 26, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What the hell have you been smoking.


Why


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 26, 2016)

Nello said:


> Sorry, I just love drama sometimes







Nello said:


> Why



Because you're going overboard with your responses.


----------



## Nello (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Jeroen (Oct 26, 2016)

Nello said:


>



Oh please.
I'm not a rejected dildo.
I'm a flawless dildo.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Oct 26, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I would have thought Tazmobot died with the upgrade to XF.



Who says Tazmobot isn't the real Tazmo?

What about you, old man? You've been here a while, what would you call this place if your finger was on the button?


----------



## Melodie (Oct 26, 2016)

He would delete it.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 26, 2016)

Might be for the best.

Basically, what I'm getting is that no one here is creative or has ever thought about domain names.

_Fine then._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 26, 2016)

Law said:


> Who says Tazmobot isn't the real Tazmo?
> 
> What about you, old man? You've been here a while, what would you call this place if your finger was on the button?



Because that would mean Tazmo has been more active than one could have ever imagined.

Honestly, I have no idea. 



Melodie said:


> He would delete it.



That would be the last thing I'd do.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 26, 2016)

Law said:


> Might be for the best.
> 
> Basically, what I'm getting is that no one here is creative or has ever thought about domain names.
> 
> _Fine then._



I'm sure @Aries can come up with plenty of names.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Marco (Oct 26, 2016)

Nello said:


> Why are you asking these questions



Cause you said I'm leaping. If I call your judgment or interpretation into question, you would obviously ask me to clarify. 



> I was going to shoot the shit after hearing if he'd talked to Rez or not. Then you jumped to a conclusion which led to me having to explain my asking for Law's intentions.



Lol what conclusion did I jump to? 

Merely pointed out that Reznor, as an admin, has nothing to do with Law's question. I mean, he can always state his own opinion here, but we're just convo-ing, it doesn't matter whether the person who posts his opinion has a black name, green name, or regular name. 



Mr. Waffles said:


> I would, but Nello is blocking the exit.


He just wants a goodbye kiss. 



> Preaching to the choir lol.
> 
> I think not even Mbxx would deny that.


Mbxx still waiting for Tazmo to come home from work. True love.


----------



## Marco (Oct 26, 2016)

Law said:


> Might be for the best.
> 
> Basically, what I'm getting is that no one here is creative or has ever thought about domain names.
> 
> _Fine then._


I have awesome name ideas.

Besides NFMafia, I mean.

eDyHmemorialbattledome
tazmoashit
nardoashit
uchihawankhouse
allhailragnar
dancedancerevolution

I have more. Just hook me up.


----------



## Marco (Oct 26, 2016)

oldfagsunite
newfagsbite
fagfagshite
vastoskryptonite


----------



## Tiger (Oct 26, 2016)

Marco said:


> eDyHmemorialbattledome



Oh yell yeah.

@eDyH


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 26, 2016)

I all of a sudden got an alert to this thread which i havent been getting.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 26, 2016)

*gasp* eDyH was Steph all along!?!


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 26, 2016)

Who is that? It is kinda weird how you tagged that person and i got an alert lol.


----------



## Melodie (Oct 26, 2016)

Exposed.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 26, 2016)

1 hour of day phase and only one person has posted.

Hey guys, the day started, you can go post.


----------



## Nello (Oct 26, 2016)

Marco said:


> Cause you said I'm leaping. If I call your judgment or interpretation into question, you would obviously ask me to clarify.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ Marco get a grip 


Marco said:


> As if Rez gonna change the site name just cause you want it, Nello.


----------



## Marco (Oct 26, 2016)

What's your point, Nello? I can't read your mind, sadly. 



Aphrodite said:


> I all of a sudden got an alert to this thread which i havent been getting.


eDyH, is that you?


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 26, 2016)

Marco said:


> What's your point, Nello? I can't read your mind, sadly.
> 
> 
> eDyH, is that you?



I dont even know who that is.


----------



## Marco (Oct 26, 2016)

It's you. Xenforo doesn't lie.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 26, 2016)

Marco said:


> It's you. Xenforo doesn't lie.



Bite me Marco


----------



## Aries (Oct 26, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm sure @Aries can come up with plenty of names.



Notified/ already got some ideas running


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2016)

Getting night 1'd is not fun.  Stupid scum team, pretty sure I had like 3 good scum reads. 1 very obvious.  didn't get to share that today though.


----------



## Aries (Oct 26, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nello (Oct 27, 2016)

Marco said:


> What's your point, Nello? I can't read your mind, sadly.
> 
> 
> eDyH, is that you?


You asked a question. I answered it.

Can you read my words?


----------



## Marco (Oct 27, 2016)

Maybe if you use different words...


----------



## Magic (Oct 27, 2016)

did no understand a single word ...


----------



## Catamount (Oct 27, 2016)

Art mode appears when the section gets artistic barinstorm on names that nobody's ever gonna use except to offend someone personally.
Now this is what I call proper modding.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Marco (Oct 27, 2016)

It's always 4:20 somewhere.


----------



## Magic (Oct 27, 2016)

like the piano ver better than the original


baaaaaby, did you forget to take your meds?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Oct 27, 2016)

stuff i listen to at 4 in the morning,
don't understand a woooord.


----------



## Magic (Oct 27, 2016)

man this band is really nice,

love 90s grunge


----------



## Magic (Oct 27, 2016)

@Aphrodite lovely avatar, makes me want some vanilla ice cream with strawberry toppings.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 27, 2016)

RemChu said:


> @Aphrodite lovely avatar, makes me want some vanilla ice cream with strawberry toppings.



Which one?


----------



## Tiger (Oct 27, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Which one?



When you change them daily, just assume all of them. They're all cute.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 27, 2016)

RemChu said:


> did no understand a single word ...



Didn't expect to like that, but did.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 27, 2016)

I swear this is like watching anime


That's some old school parenting there.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 27, 2016)

Law said:


> We all have opinions, lol. I never felt like I was slapped in the face for mine as a member. That's more of a you problem than a me problem.
> 
> My curiosity stems from @SoulTaker choosing this poll. And I don't remember him or really anyone here discussing it more than someone questioning why anyone voted for something aside from the final option.
> 
> Troll suggestions, serious suggestions; I don't really care what the intent is, I'm asking because I'm curious as a person.



Sorry about the late response to this but it was something I sort of needed to be in the right head space to put my thoughts down properly. I'm passionate about this subject so I'm going to spoiler tag my tl;dr.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was curious to see if people felt similarly to me in the sense that they don't necessarily have a problem with the new NF and they'd like to see it grow/continue but I think a huge part of sustainability is that they need to concern themselves with branding. Ostensibly there's some business stuff that goes on here and things we the users aren't privy to, hell there's probably stuff that mods and smods aren't privy to that stays between the admins. That said I just find it to be pretty irresponsible to work on upgrading the website, alienate your user base, then have no real followup to it. There's a lack of vision and foresight from my vantage point in the sense that this is one of the best anime-genre communities on the internet.

So now the website that just presumably spent money on upgrades, that had people working hard, which is a huge reason I never publicly shit on the upgrades because I have respect for the fact someone took time out of their day to do this for us, but at the same time the site is attached to a dead brand and the userbase that's in here basically hates all the new Naruto material. So it's like at what point is this website about us the users, and the future users, because yeah their's a poll option about how the website evolved beyond Naruto but the fact is that might not be the image people have of here.

I mean dude I ran a Naruto game on this site for like 3 years. I think the highest active user count we ever got to was like 14-16 people despite catering to the sites theme? I fell in love with My Hero Academia and made a game surrounding it and I got like 24 active members. Even when I go off site to recruit kids hate Naruto, it's like a non-starter for them.

I've been on this site on and off since I was 13 years old. If changing the name from Narutoforums to MyHeroAcademiaForums or ShounenHeroesForum or whatever keeps it going and helps get people back in here or draws newer people I'm down. Like I miss talking ball, I miss mafia being fiery, I miss having active OOC threads for my games, but it's a trickle down effect. We're not getting the users or newbies, there are a few, I've got two 18 year old kids in my game and they're great people. I enjoy the hell out of talking to them and figuring out stories, passing on things I've learned here and just in life, being put through my paces as an elder statesman figure. 

I just don't think the well has to dry up or that it's time for this good thing to end yet. I just don't like the path or lack of urgency I feel from the top of the staff. Not to shit on all their decisions, I think the new mods like you, Marco, Khris, are all great additions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 27, 2016)

Law said:


> When you change them daily, just assume all of them. They're all cute.



That works for me.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 27, 2016)

@SoulTaker 

Good post-- If you could change the domain to anything, what would it be? SoulTaker Forums? Also, I'm officially asking about 'your game'.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 27, 2016)

I swear that if we ever ran a Naruto mafia game IRL with the players here, the first thing that would happen is Savage standing up and yelling "I'm Naruto, believe it!".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 27, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I swear that if we ever ran a Naruto mafia game IRL with the players here, the first thing that would happen is Savage standing up and yelling "I'm Naruto, believe it!".



...

CAN WE DO THAT ON SKYPE?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Savage (Oct 27, 2016)

I would have to get a skype first lol


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 27, 2016)

Savage said:


> I would have to get a skype first lol



www.*skype*.com


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 27, 2016)

I can't believe I'm hosting a 27 player game where I only had to replace 1 person.

Not a single inactive today. Zero. And it's still Day 2.

This is not the NF Mafia I know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 27, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I swear that if we ever ran a Naruto mafia game IRL with the players here, the first thing that would happen is Savage standing up and yelling "I'm Naruto, believe it!".



> Savage
> Naruto

The former JiraiyatheGallant (probably spelled that wrong) as Naruto ?
Nah.
He'd probably do something pervy and claim to be a super pervert or some shit.


----------



## Marco (Oct 27, 2016)

I liked Savage better when he was JtG.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 27, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > Savage
> > Naruto
> 
> The former JiraiyatheGallant (probably spelled that wrong) as Naruto ?
> ...


It was a roleclaiming joke. It worked better with Naruto due to the English anime "believe it" and with Savage due to the RWBY game


----------



## Savage (Oct 27, 2016)

Marco said:


> I liked Savage better when he was JtG.


Those were good times. But Savage is JtG 2.0 

My pokemonshowdown name is actually the nickname Chiba gave me(Lil t spaced)


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2016)

I miss chiba


Stelios said:


> I swear this is like watching anime
> 
> 
> That's some old school parenting there.


No one commented on this? 

Tough Love, I've had my father hide my laptop when I was in highschool lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 28, 2016)

I've watched anime and my mom asked what I was doing and was like watching "one piece". 

She be like oh nice you can write that on your resume and high fives my dad.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 28, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> I've watched anime and my mom asked what I was doing and was like watching "one piece".
> 
> She be like oh nice you can write that on your resume and high fives my dad.


This auto makes your mom cooler than you tbh tbf


----------



## Tiger (Oct 28, 2016)

Catamount said:


> This auto makes your mom cooler than you tbh tbf



Though, she didn't have far to go. 

*high fives Cata and folds arms back to back like Run DMC*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Oct 28, 2016)

*after careful consideration decided to run away through the window*
I'll be home late dad, sorry


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 28, 2016)

Savage said:


> I would have to get a skype first lol


Weren't you in the old Mafia Skype Convo? not the Heart, but the other one?


----------



## Savage (Oct 28, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Weren't you in the old Mafia Skype Convo? not the Heart, but the other one?


Nope. Hero was I think


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 28, 2016)

Catamount said:


> This auto makes your mom cooler than you tbh tbf





Law said:


> Though, she didn't have far to go.
> 
> *high fives Cata and folds arms back to back like Run DMC*


I feel betrayed lol


----------



## Stelios (Oct 28, 2016)

This is in Guinness book and 100billboard



This world is getting weirder by the day


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 28, 2016)

Savage said:


> Nope. Hero was I think


Yeah Hero definitely was, I think.

Only people I remember that were there for sure are the 2012/2013 crew.  Blur, Shiny, Dyken, Nitty, WPK etc. 

But I thought you were in it as well, oh well.

Good times.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 28, 2016)

Stelios said:


> This is in Guinness book and 100billboard
> 
> 
> 
> This world is getting weirder by the day


Only discovered this now? I've been rocking to PPAP for several weeks now.


----------



## Aries (Oct 28, 2016)

So maybe late to the party but transformers game is pretty good. Makes me wish the 80s were back full force or at least a new reboot.

Transformers, He-Man, Thunder Cats, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle and GI Joe. That Fab 5

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2016)

69 million views.....

first time seeing that shit.

fuck


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2016)

hAHAHAHAHAHA

pineapple pen


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2016)

fuck this is hypnotic


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2016)

somehow im now watching this.


k enough internet for one day

dat wiggle animation though.

*must resist urge to shake my own hips*


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2016)

hmmm looks like a good anime


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2016)

Fuck now in a mood to go dancing, any of you doing special shit for halloween?


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2016)

tfw "Nick's Crispy Tacos by day morphs into a chandeliered club with red-velvet booths & DJs at night."
0.1 miles away from me, literally like across the street. hmmm. Wish Pablo was still living here would tell him to tag with.


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2016)

Taco disco bar


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2016)

9 post combo. 

k im done.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 28, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Fuck now in a mood to go dancing, any of you doing special shit for halloween?


Not for Halloween. We don't do that shit around here except for themed birthday parties or whatever.

But drinking with some friends rn. Nothing special.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 28, 2016)

I've realised as I grow older, I'm less interested in all out parties. Still doing them from time to time, but I don't wanna go out every single night like I used to.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2016)

Drink one for me <3


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2016)

Wow, when did you go out every single night?!?! 

I'm in a place where I could feasibly do that right now, but LOL. rip my braincells and wallet if I did. Literally all the bars are on the next block over. ;3


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 28, 2016)

Will do. Np.


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2016)

I see people like this on the streets here ....


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 28, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Wow, when did you go out every single night?!?!
> 
> I'm in a place where I could feasibly do that right now, but LOL. rip my braincells and wallet if I did. Literally all the bars are on the next block over. ;3


Well I didn't go out every single night, but i definitely wanted to. 

From about 18-23 years old. I guess.

Past year I've been more into calmly drinking at bars. Still going out from time to time, but more like once a month


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2016)

From now on address me as Big Poppa , 

Pappi Chu  p.Giddy


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2016)

Chu dat fam, I run dis place


----------



## Aries (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Aries (Oct 28, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2016)

Fuck my fridays feel like saturdays


----------



## Aries (Oct 28, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2016)

Aries you a good dancer right?


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2016)

What halloween is going to look like this year


----------



## Aries (Oct 28, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Aries you a good dancer right?



I wish man, the only thing I got going is I got some long curly hair so it looks good when I'm moving but got no dance moves in comparison to my fellow dancers in my class. would love to know how to dance or dance like the 80s... back when times were simplier


----------



## Aries (Oct 28, 2016)

True Story

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 28, 2016)

just for fun I will do a quick comparison using only the 80s...

Alwaysmind-Inspector Gadget
SinRaven-He-Man
Melodie-She-Ra
Marco-Brave Star
Mr. Waffles-Doc Brown
Cubey-Marty Mcfly

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2016)

Man SoulTaker got under ur skin huh?


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2016)

inspector gadget is from the 80s?


----------



## Aries (Oct 29, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Man SoulTaker got under ur skin huh?



I made that a while ago, for me it was just poking fun of the situation. The gif is actually unfinished as believed making more parts would be beating a dead horse. Not the type of person who holds grudges or be petty/picky about thing's. I make edits for light hearted reasons never to really put anyone down.

Never really told anyone online this but I have a anxiety disorder. I over think alot of shit which makes me panic in situations and makes simple stuff more complicated then it needs to be. Humor has always been my gateway out of my head, if you can't laugh at yourself then you can't laugh at the wackiness of life to really enjoy it.


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2016)

Ah, thanks for sharing. The gif being from when it happened makes sense.


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2016)

I heard a french woman say my name tonight, and it was altogether familiar and took me back home.
Didn't know she was french until I asked. So lol. That cultural roots.


----------



## Marco (Oct 29, 2016)

Remchu, you French? Why do French girls have a thing for "guys with rebellious streaks"?


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2016)

Born and raised here in the U.S. Haitian ancestry. Haitian creole is a french based creole language.
So hearing my name in her french accent is yaaaa. 
my mum has french accent,
I can understand french eh pretty well, can't speak it for shit despite 4 years of it in highschool (lol)

If I ever live in a primarily french speaking nation I will learn it quick.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 29, 2016)

(•_•)
<) )– I have a PEN
  / \

      (•_•)
     –(. (>  I have an APPLE
        /. \

(•_•)
~) )~   Ughh
  / \

   \(•_•)/
     \). )/   APPLE PEN
      /. \.


kill me now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 29, 2016)

i have a cyka

i have a blyat

ughh


cyka blyat


this... I m pretty sure this guy sold his soul to satan for this tune


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 29, 2016)

@RemChu, @Savage, you guys have anything special planned for our birthday next week?


----------



## Marco (Oct 29, 2016)

'ya like dags?


----------



## Tiger (Oct 29, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> I've realised as I grow older, I'm less interested in all out parties. Still doing them from time to time, but I don't wanna go out every single night like I used to.



I remember a time you stubbornly laughed at us old farts for telling you that you'd feel this way one day.



RemChu said:


> Wow, when did you go out every single night?!?!
> 
> I'm in a place where I could feasibly do that right now, but LOL. rip my braincells and wallet if I did. Literally all the bars are on the next block over. ;3



Right out of high school, I took a job driving a 5-ton truck delivering appliances. The atmosphere we worked in was basically "if you need a day off, schedule it. Otherwise, show up." So I routinely worked 60-75 hours per week, and lived at home still. Disposable income was laughable, and I spent it like it had an expiration date. So me and the other 17-20 year-olds would go to the bar tuesdays, thursdays, fridays and saturdays. For various reasons (tuesday had $1 drinks at a certain bar, thursdays was ladies night, friday and saturday was obvious). We would stay out til 2 or 3am tues/thurs, and go into work 5 hours later.

Did that for about 8 months. I'd work with young guys usually, and was the only 'driver' willing to take them each day due to them being hungover or still drunk. I remember times when I had to pull over in traffic at 11am so they could throw up. They were gamers though, always ready to go after that.

I don't think I'd be exaggerating if I said each of those 8 months included as much or more alcohol intake as the last 8 years of my life combined. Now? I'll have a beer or two for a special occasion. When I go to parties, it's for the food, company, and games. We still get crazy, and flirt with everything around us...we just do it mainly sober. I haven't _accidentally done something stupid_ due to being too drunk since I was 20.

I would spend _well_ over $100 every night at the bar. I'd regret every night I did that to this day if I didn't believe even the dumbest things you do when you're younger shapes who you become and who you meet later in life.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Savage (Oct 29, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> @RemChu, @Savage, you guys have anything special planned for our birthday next week?


Getting drunk af! Like 12/10 levels

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2016)

Well its on friday, most likely dinner and beer with friends from school.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Oct 29, 2016)

@RemChu who's in your avy?


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2016)

Old photo of Bass guitarist argentine american, Paz Lenchantin, been in pixies since 2014, played in a perfect circle, Zwan, Queens of the stone age, Entrance. Pixies one of my favorite bands, and I love perfect circle soooo yaaaaa.

Sig is Old photo of English musician/poet Pj Harvey. I love her stuff.....


----------



## Aries (Oct 29, 2016)

Holiday themed mafia


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2016)

<3


----------



## Stelios (Oct 30, 2016)

Everything used to be cheaper when I was 15. I was working in the evenings 18:00 - 02:00. A days salary would buy me a pack of cigarettes and take away food for 7 days and a couple of coffees in between. Not even kidding. With 5 days work on Friday night I took the bus and was in Athens for party , 600khm away from where I lived. Monday would find me broke back at school again sleeping during the first hours on the desk.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 30, 2016)

Law said:


> I remember a time you stubbornly laughed at us old farts for telling you that you'd feel this way one day.


I used to think I was special. That I would be a party animal forever and ever.

Now I sometimes ask myself at parties what I am doing there. What happened...?


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 30, 2016)

Savage said:


> Getting drunk af! Like 12/10 levels





RemChu said:


> Well its on friday, most likely dinner and beer with friends from school.



Sounds great mates. I'll be having two parties for different groups of people, but they'll be moderately small. 
I might throw a giant party with my three best friendos somewhere early next year tho, to celebrate we together turned 100 (all 4 of us will turn 25 in the coming half year).


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2016)

hahaha ur collective ages is 100, cute. Wishing you both blessed birthdays, however you choose to spend it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 30, 2016)

You too m8


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 30, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Sounds great mates. I'll be having two parties for different groups of people, but they'll be moderately small.
> I might throw a giant party with my three best friendos somewhere early next year tho, to celebrate we together turned 100 (all 4 of us will turn 25 in the coming half year).


Once my other best friend turns 25 in June we'll all be 25. We are a trio though, so we won't hit the combined century until we're in our 30's...or we could get another 25 year old friend.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 30, 2016)

I turn 1/3rd century in a few days.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 30, 2016)

We need to create a mafia bootcamp or this game will quickly become unplayable for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hammer (Oct 30, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So... question for oldfags: what is the biggest mafia landslide win this forum ever had?



you mean specifically mafia wining in a landslide, or anyone?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 30, 2016)

Could be either, I like stories.


----------



## hammer (Oct 30, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Could be either, I like stories.



I can't really remember many stomps from back in the day, but I can tell you gunny stories, like how I lead town to victory and caused waffles to get angry at me because he had a vote power of two so I told everyone to lynch themselves

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2016)

Law said:


> I turn 1/3rd century in a few days.


Ah nice! =]



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> We need to create a mafia bootcamp or this game will quickly become unplayable for me.



too much neutrality this phase. 
Don't go wad and grow bitter on us.


----------



## Aries (Oct 31, 2016)

Mafia in my games tend to dominate town and only lose do to deus ex machina


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2016)

Me as a townie (guy in suit)


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2016)

Aries said:


> Mafia in my games tend to dominate town and only lose do to deus ex machina


you give town too much active abilities, i don't know. 
or maybe the fact the town starts to slowly be revealed through actions.

but most of the time im town in ur games so I dont care, I usually win.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 31, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So... question for oldfags: what is the biggest mafia landslide win this forum ever had?




Biggest Mafia stomp I ve seen was at Parks's Kingmaker. Perfect Scum win


----------



## Marco (Oct 31, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Biggest Mafia stomp I ve seen was at Parks's Kingmaker. Perfect Scum win


And we had waffles on our team, too. Priceless.


----------



## Marco (Oct 31, 2016)

I can't seem to remember any stomps that weren't due to balancing issues or inactivity, though.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 31, 2016)

Aries said:


> Mafia in my games tend to dominate town and only lose do to deus ex machina



Usually both things at the same time, and planned by you before the game starts.


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2016)

Oh I read that wrong, under the impression town is usually the strongest in Aries games.


----------



## Melodie (Oct 31, 2016)

Won as mafia in CR game. Lied in every post. Got investigated as scum every phase. Lived till the end with dumb nexus claims

10/10 will never replicate.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Catamount (Oct 31, 2016)

the thing is that in CR's games time means nothing, so while mafia team takes their time to discuss the actions and shots, scattered town just simply send in their actions each one for themselves. so suddenly the phase starts few hours earlier and mafia team is like  cause they've only sent in investigation actions and had been waiting for answers.
true story.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 31, 2016)

literally your reaction when this happens and you struggle to do at least something


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 31, 2016)

No, mafia is the strongest. Aries hates making town roles, so his scum roles tend to be A LOT more powerful.

But his games are stories first and games second. And stories where the bad guy wins suck. So Aries will usually make something up by the end of the game to hand town the win regardless of what faction is actually winning atm.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 31, 2016)

I have just realized CR games are basically arcs of Fairy Tail.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stelios (Oct 31, 2016)

Sometimes CR blew up his games because everybody was like immortal. Don't get me started about the Gift boxes. 

 To be fair CR is the kind of guy I wish I knew when I had time to DnD. An online DnD game would be awesome  

Anyone up for it? Even in the anime context


----------



## Melodie (Oct 31, 2016)

@Savage af


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> No, mafia is the strongest. Aries hates making town roles, so his scum roles tend to be A LOT more powerful.
> 
> But his games are stories first and games second. And stories where the bad guy wins suck. So Aries will usually make something up by the end of the game to hand town the win regardless of what faction is actually winning atm.




Yugioh town game,
other games etc.

Town coordinates and just blows mafia off the face of the map.....



I'm like selectively ignoring the mafia wins? *shrug*

yeah he would be an aight D&D GM.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 31, 2016)

I found a kickass website where I can create Board Pen n paper online games with end ruleset etc. It has an app for tablets as well (iPad n androids). I m seriously thinking of building a turn based game where game won't require live playing. Actions will be processed by GM etc. it has a small learning curve to build the game but I m good with this shit np.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2016)

You sure that doesn't exist already? 
Also thought the fun in d&d was the player interaction/roleplaying and DM storytelling / interaction with his players.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 31, 2016)

RemChu said:


> You sure that doesn't exist already?
> Also thought the fun in d&d was the player interaction/roleplaying and DM storytelling / interaction with his players.



Roll20.net


Indeed. I said turn based because the usual suspects here like this aloof board Mafia style game. Real time gaming is a whole different experience and requires different attention span.


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2016)

i keep coming back to this one


----------



## Stelios (Oct 31, 2016)

Imagine rolling a Sakura dwarf
-2 charisma by default


----------



## Aries (Oct 31, 2016)

To be fair in my first run as host town only ever won via bomb. When I've returned back in 014 a lot of the wins have varied. More Indies and mafia have won my games then back then. It was impossible back in the day to win as mafia.

I remember the smash bros game where mafia got raped. Dragon D. luffy tried to kill Marco only to have his shot redirected back at him  it also gave us hammer becoming the big bad and dying and bowser going yammy. Fun times. The FMA Game and Smash tag edition ending with town losing


----------



## Aries (Oct 31, 2016)

Concerning the whole what alignment I make stronger town or mafia. Town has more abilities but mafia has more hax abilities in their arsenal. Ironically enough both sides complain one side is more overpowered then the other so theirs that. 

Part of me wants to do only a story driven mafia game actually, I have a idea to make it, sort of CYA type but with mafia.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 31, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So... question for oldfags: what is the biggest mafia landslide win this forum ever had?



For mafia...



Stelios said:


> Biggest Mafia stomp I ve seen was at Parks's Kingmaker. Perfect Scum win



^ would be the first one to spring to mind.. 
Can't actually recall any other ones specifically, but there have been others.

For town though....
Closest to a landslide I can think of would be Patchouli's Majora's Mask game.
It has, as far as I can remember, the lowest amount of townies getting lynched/killed by town. 



hammer said:


> I can't really remember many stomps from back in the day, but I can tell you gunny stories, like how I lead town to victory and caused waffles to get angry at me because he had a vote power of two so I told everyone to lynch themselves



I don't even remember this. >.>



Marco said:


> And we had waffles on our team, too. Priceless.



Not sure how to take this.


----------



## Aries (Oct 31, 2016)

I remember when town ended up spending 3 days trying to lynch aiyanah. Good times


----------



## Marco (Oct 31, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Not sure how to take this.



'Cause that was at the height of people trying to exploit your truth meta.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 31, 2016)

Marco said:


> 'Cause that was at the height of people Marco trying to exploit your truth meta.


Fixed.


----------



## Savage (Oct 31, 2016)

Melodie said:


> Won as mafia in CR game. Lied in every post. Got investigated as scum every phase. Lived till the end with dumb nexus claims
> 
> 10/10 will never replicate.


This game will haunt me for all eternity!


----------



## Marco (Oct 31, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Fixed.


Fixed in this context usually means making something more accurate. Which you didn't.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 31, 2016)

Marco said:


> Fixed in this context usually means making something more accurate. Which you didn't.


You jumped to it faster than anyone else that I can remember.


----------



## Marco (Oct 31, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> You jumped to it faster than anyone else that I can remember.


I was usually the one telling people to chill on it. 

I went hard on him during Aries bracket game, but that was a 5-player game. Realized there wasn't much point to pushing him for it after that. 

Maybe waffles can throw some light on this. Your memory's at least 5x better than mine, so there's that.


----------



## hammer (Oct 31, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I don't even remember this. >.>



it was like six years ago I only remember because it was one of the few times I won as town, it was a halo cultist game.

we had a jailer, a doctor, and me a bullet profo jack of all trades


----------



## Stelios (Oct 31, 2016)

I do remember WPK trying to associate me with Marco. I remember throwing some shade on him but this may have never happened. My memory has become  exceptionally selective since I became a parent.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 31, 2016)

Aries said:


> I remember the smash bros game where mafia got raped. Dragon D. luffy tried to kill Marco only to have his shot redirected back



I had buried that memory deep in my brain. Why do you have to bring it out?


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 31, 2016)

Speaking of the super smash bros game my biggest regret is never having a chance to use  this gem of an ability: (Dat ass) Princess Peach can use one kill shot in the game. Curse you mafia for killing yourselves lol I really wanted to ASSassinate some one.


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2016)

nfcnorth said:


> Speaking of the super smash bros game my biggest regret is never having a chance to use  this gem of an ability: (Dat ass) Princess Peach can use one kill shot in the game. Curse you mafia for killing yourselves lol I really wanted to ASSassinate some one.



LOL butt bomb someone to death


----------



## Araragi (Oct 31, 2016)

Melodie said:


> Won as mafia in CR game. Lied in every post. Got investigated as scum every phase. Lived till the end with dumb nexus claims
> 
> 10/10 will never replicate.


What
Which game was this


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I have just realized CR games are basically arcs of Fairy Tail.


how is there so much truth in one post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Savage (Oct 31, 2016)

@Senjou CR persona 4 game


----------



## Melodie (Oct 31, 2016)

Senjou said:


> What
> Which game was this
> 
> how is there so much truth in one post


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 31, 2016)

Marco said:


> 'Cause that was at the height of people trying to exploit your truth meta.





WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Fixed.





Marco said:


> Fixed in this context usually means making something more accurate. Which you didn't.





WolfPrinceKiba said:


> You jumped to it faster than anyone else that I can remember.





Marco said:


> I was usually the one telling people to chill on it.
> 
> I went hard on him during Aries bracket game, but that was a 5-player game. Realized there wasn't much point to pushing him for it after that.
> 
> Maybe waffles can throw some light on this. Your memory's at least 5x better than mine, so there's that.



I'm inclined to agree with Marco here. 



hammer said:


> it was like six years ago I only remember because it was one of the few times I won as town, it was a halo cultist game.
> 
> we had a jailer, a doctor, and me a bullet profo jack of all trades



> six years ago
Yeah.... no memory of this whatsoever.


----------



## Araragi (Nov 1, 2016)

Savage said:


> @Senjou CR persona 4 game


>totally forgot I was in this game
>read over it and remembered everything as if I purposefully blocked it from my memory

im triggered tbh


----------



## Araragi (Nov 1, 2016)

wait i know why I don't remember. It's cuz I practically did nothing that game kek

inb4 the cheeky comment "so like usual?"


----------



## Melodie (Nov 1, 2016)

So like usual?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Araragi (Nov 1, 2016)

Melodie said:


> So like usual?


ok listen here ya cheeky devil
we can be civil and take it out in a game or end this in the streets like the @Savage animal you are.


----------



## Melodie (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm sorry, who are you again?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2016)

@Stelios


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2016)

Told my friend let's see a movie for my b day, 

his response " drinking is better on birthday"

Dude who's birthday is this.  

was contemplating karaoke night, actually have a good amount of asians in our friends group too


----------



## Aries (Nov 2, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I had buried that memory deep in my brain. Why do you have to bring it out?



How can you try to forget one of the most ironic deaths in nf mafia! It was at your peak of trying to off Marco in every game you were in with him. It led to a great payoff at the end though when you finally got him lynched in the Yugioh game


----------



## Aries (Nov 2, 2016)

My games are like Ft arcs? Are you saying mafia(the bad guys) dominate town(good guys) for multiple chapters/phases then through the power of friendship (deus ex machina) lose in spectacular fashion in one chapter/phase  if you put it that way hmm

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (Nov 2, 2016)

I don't wanna work today 
Smh gotta impress random people again, don't wanna, someone take me home and keep me warm and well fed


----------



## Crugyr (Nov 2, 2016)

The power of friendship makes me hate anime sometimes. Too OP


----------



## Stelios (Nov 2, 2016)

RemChu said:


> @Stelios


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 2, 2016)

Aries said:


> How can you try to forget one of the most ironic deaths in nf mafia! It was at your peak of trying to off Marco in every game you were in with him. It led to a great payoff at the end though when you finally got him lynched in the Yugioh game



Nah, the real payoff was in Arkram Mafia. When he tried to strike a deal with me to kill the Joker and I backstabbed him.


----------



## Catamount (Nov 2, 2016)

I hate kitchens in open space. Those smells. For fucks sake, what's that stinky shit you pple eating?


----------



## Catamount (Nov 2, 2016)

I'll be home late, it's just a first day, why you gotta bang all the holes srsly


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 2, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> No, mafia is the strongest. Aries hates making town roles, so his scum roles tend to be A LOT more powerful.
> 
> But his games are stories first and games second. And stories where the bad guy wins suck. So Aries will usually make something up by the end of the game to hand town the win regardless of what faction is actually winning atm.


i liked the bomb endings lol
aries should think about becoming a writer for marvel
which reminds me, has the living tribunal appeared in any of his marvel games?
or has the line of comics games been put to rest?

the only mafia role i consider op is the mafia cop btw /random info


----------



## Tiger (Nov 2, 2016)

Not sure why you think the mafia cop is overpowered. It fits the theme of the game.

Informed minority vs uninformed majority.

They still have to use skill/get lucky to make good use of their investigations. If they really wanted to know who was who, they generally just kill that person.

Mafia Watcher is far stronger. Tailor/Lawyer as well. Things that counter investigations are more powerful in their hands than an actual investigation.


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 2, 2016)

i have a personal preference for mafia cop really, especially cause i saw so many game mods not wanting to have one in their games for a while
how do i put it, its fun to be able to point a gun and fire at any old target, whats better is when you know exactly who you want to shoot, and the mafia cop as i remember it would tell mafia who to shoot or who not to shoot, very strong role imo, perhaps it is underutilised today or simply overtaken by whats flavor currently but i still rate it strongest role in the game


----------



## Tiger (Nov 3, 2016)

It being even in the top 10 is bizarre news to me.

Also, going to be changing the title and poll tomorrow. Hmm...what should it be...


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 3, 2016)

i would be very surprised if everyone had the same opinion on what the strongest role is in the game (vanilla), unless it was some broken sk from a role madness game


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 3, 2016)

no clue on a title and poll btw, i'm too old to know what's current


----------



## Crugyr (Nov 3, 2016)

What's your favorite ice cream flavor


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 3, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> What's your favorite ice cream flavor


right now it's vanilla
yours?


----------



## Crugyr (Nov 3, 2016)

aiyanah said:


> right now it's vanilla
> yours?


Mine is mint chocolate chip.

It was also meant for the poll question lol

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2016)

Movie called mafia!

(1998) A godfather's son (Jay Mohr) weds, gets involved with a casino chorus-girl and rises to the top of the criminal hierarchy.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 3, 2016)

Title : ask Sinraven about his game


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2016)

Strongest role imo, in terms of carrying potential, would be Tracker for town and Janitor for mafia.


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2016)

@Law Title should be, to quote Didi "
"Trusting Melo is a mistake no one should make"


----------



## Stelios (Nov 3, 2016)

Title : I got lynched. Now the drugs don't work


----------



## Stelios (Nov 3, 2016)

Good song


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2016)

SOOOOOOOO THE NEW MELGIBSON FILM

something rickshaw or whatever.

Ww2 , objection-er medic dude who saves all his comrades while carrying no weapon. 

supposedly really good got liek a 5min and 39 sec standing ovation when it premiered at some film festival thingy. 


Should I see that or the NEW DOCTOR STRANGE movie? 
visually looks siiiiick. inception level stuff


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2016)

fuck this set so hype

addidas girl on left <3  fun dancer


----------



## Melodie (Nov 3, 2016)

RemChu said:


> SOOOOOOOO THE NEW MELGIBSON FILM
> 
> something rickshaw or whatever.
> 
> ...



How about both


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2016)

Yeah I wanted to see doctor strange with my friends and just stay for the 10 o clock showing of the mel gibson film.

But friends want to drink and party, sooooooooooooooooooooooooo lol
probably can watch 1 movie at best, or watch 1 before they arrive and the 2nd with them, then get blasted and dance.

but I honestly dont want to drink too much....


----------



## Araragi (Nov 3, 2016)

Title should be "Aries is practically Hiro Mashima" or something along those lines


----------



## Tiger (Nov 3, 2016)

Or how about "It's cute you guys think I was actually asking you to choose the title".


----------



## Araragi (Nov 3, 2016)

You're a monster, Law.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 3, 2016)

A monster who is a year closer to dying today.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 3, 2016)

Happy Birthday Law

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Nov 3, 2016)

Happy Birthday Law

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Araragi (Nov 3, 2016)

Happy bday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks guys. Though, after 30...they sorta stop being all that special, lol.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 3, 2016)

Law said:


> Thanks guys. Though, after 30...they sorta stop being all that special, lol.



yeah it's a downhill they say

health and happiness
live and prosper
celebrate life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 3, 2016)

Happy birthday Law!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Nov 3, 2016)

Stelios said:


> yeah it's a downhill they say
> 
> health and happiness
> live and prosper
> celebrate life





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Happy birthday Law!



Thanks guys.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 3, 2016)

Law said:


> Thanks guys. Though, after 30...they sorta stop being all that special, lol.


A friend of mine has a great solution for that (and for feeling young as well). He's 32, but calls it 29+3. There. It's special again


----------



## Melodie (Nov 3, 2016)

Happy birthday.

Finally entering the ancient zone, good sir.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Nov 3, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> A friend of mine has a great solution for that (and for feeling young as well). He's 32, but calls it 29+3. There. It's special again



Eh. I think the whole reason it stops being a big deal, is because we stop making it one. Your friend still wants it to be a special thing, I don't. 



Melodie said:


> Happy birthday.
> 
> Finally entering the ancient zone, good sir.



Thanks, Melo. Sometimes I still feel like a child, other times I do feel ancient.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 3, 2016)

Law said:


> Eh. I think the whole reason it stops being a big deal, is because we stop making it one. Your friend still wants it to be a special thing, I don't.


I agree.

He actually doesn't want to make it a special thing and for the past 3 years he's only been celebrating his birthday because we pushed him to do so. If it wasn't for us, I don't think he would've celebrated it all.

But yeah, seems like birthdays become less and less special the older you get.

Except for one's 50th birthday. That one is special again (only 4 more years, mother, muahaha!)


----------



## Marco (Nov 3, 2016)

Happy birthday, lawbro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Nov 3, 2016)

Hey I protest with the poll, it needs a Clinton option as well


----------



## Savage (Nov 3, 2016)

Happy birthday Law!

Going to the Cubs parade tomorrow for mine! #FlytheW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Nov 3, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Hey I protest with the poll, it needs a Clinton option as well



My birthday, my poll.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 3, 2016)

My mind is elsewhere anyway, so if someone comes up with a poll question I like-- I will take it.


----------



## Aries (Nov 3, 2016)

Happy bday Law.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Nov 3, 2016)

Savage said:


> Happy birthday Law!
> 
> Going to the Cubs parade tomorrow for mine! #FlytheW





Aries said:


> Happy bday Law.



Thanks guys.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 3, 2016)

Happy holy trinity birthday, @RemChu, @Savage!  

(Even though it's not our birthday in your timezones yet)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 3, 2016)

Law said:


> Not sure why you think the mafia cop is overpowered. It fits the theme of the game.
> 
> Informed minority vs uninformed majority.


This is why it is my favorite role.



Law said:


> Thanks guys. Though, after 30...they sorta stop being all that special, lol.


It is all about the birthdays of future little Laws.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 3, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> This is why it is my favorite role.
> 
> 
> It is all about the birthdays of future little Laws.



True story.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 3, 2016)

Happy birthday RemChu and Savage!


----------



## Crugyr (Nov 3, 2016)

Happy birthday like everyone. A allot of people it seems. Or maybe not


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 3, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Happy birthday RemChu and Savage!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 3, 2016)

Oh sorry I misread it. Too many birthdays.

Happy birthday Space!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Nov 3, 2016)

Happy birthday Sin, Rem and Savage

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Cromer (Nov 3, 2016)

Happy (belated) Birthday Law, Space, etc

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 3, 2016)

Happy belated birthday, @Law !
Happy birthday, @SinRaven , @RemChu and @Savage!

All these birthdays lately...

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2016)

its not the 4th yet for me and savage, :S

thank you, btw


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2016)

Happy Birthday @Law @SinRaven @Savage *Blessings upon you *



SinRaven said:


>

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Melodie (Nov 3, 2016)

one year closer to death y'all!

Happy birthday.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Tiger (Nov 3, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Happy belated birthday, @Law !
> Happy birthday, @SinRaven , @RemChu and @Savage!
> 
> All these birthdays lately...





RemChu said:


> Happy Birthday @Law @SinRaven @Savage *Blessings upon you *



Still my birthday where I am, old man. Thanks to both.

RemChu, SinRaven, and Savage--

Come up with a new title and poll, lol.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 3, 2016)

RemChu said:


> its not the 4th yet for me and savage, :S
> 
> thank you, btw





Law said:


> Still my birthday where I am, old man. Thanks to both.



I forgot about timezones.
I blame it being too early for me.
NP.



Melodie said:


> one year closer to death y'all!
> 
> Happy birthday.



Of course you say this.

_Of course..._

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Marco (Nov 3, 2016)

Happy birthday, Sin, Rem, Savage!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Nov 4, 2016)

Happy birthday you Nov. 4 triplets.

Rem/Savage/SinRaven

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Nov 4, 2016)

aiyanah said:


> i liked the bomb endings lol
> aries should think about becoming a writer for marvel
> which reminds me, has the living tribunal appeared in any of his marvel games?
> or has the line of comics games been put to rest?
> ...



Those were the days, could get away with anything concerning hosting just throw in a bomb somewhere in there. I actually have a Marvel vs Capcom game I'm about to start promoting. Its player select, so far no one has chosen him. 

Speaking of write ima try to do a mafia related story here just for fun. Being back write ups being fun again


----------



## Magic (Nov 4, 2016)

its his birthday tooo

alright alright alright


----------



## Magic (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Magic (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Magic (Nov 4, 2016)

Fuuuuuuck me, I love movies.


----------



## Savage (Nov 4, 2016)

I must wait 5 more minutes my time, but thanks everyone! 

Happy birthday to my holy trinity brothers! @SinRaven @RemChu

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Araragi (Nov 4, 2016)

happy bday old people


----------



## Marco (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm gonna like this.


It also has guests and contests.


----------



## Aries (Nov 4, 2016)

There comes a time in a mans life when they must answer the greatest question that has been the gateway between boy and man... Now the time has come for ole cr to cross that line and do what I should have done... Grow a beard... And trim it... Completing the hipster look


----------



## Cromer (Nov 4, 2016)

The time is finally... happy birthday @RemChu @Savage

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 4, 2016)

Cromer said:


> The time is finally... happy birthday @RemChu @Savage


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 4, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> Happy birthday like everyone. A allot of people it seems. Or maybe not





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Oh sorry I misread it. Too many birthdays.
> 
> Happy birthday Space!





nfcnorth said:


> Happy birthday Sin, Rem and Savage





Cromer said:


> Happy (belated) Birthday Law, Space, etc





Mr. Waffles said:


> Happy belated birthday, @Law !
> Happy birthday, @SinRaven , @RemChu and @Savage!
> 
> All these birthdays lately...





RemChu said:


> Happy Birthday @Law @SinRaven @Savage *Blessings upon you *





Melodie said:


> one year closer to death y'all!
> 
> Happy birthday.





Law said:


> Still my birthday where I am, old man. Thanks to both.
> 
> RemChu, SinRaven, and Savage--
> 
> Come up with a new title and poll, lol.





Marco said:


> Happy birthday, Sin, Rem, Savage!





Aries said:


> Happy birthday you Nov. 4 triplets.
> 
> Rem/Savage/SinRaven





Savage said:


> I must wait 5 more minutes my time, but thanks everyone!
> 
> Happy birthday to my holy trinity brothers! @SinRaven @RemChu





Senjou said:


> happy bday old people


Thanks all <3 <3 <3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Nov 4, 2016)

Aries said:


> There comes a time in a mans life when they must answer the greatest question that has been the gateway between boy and man... Now the time has come for ole cr to cross that line and do what I should have done... Grow a beard... And trim it... Completing the hipster look




You have succumbed to social pressure and will adopt  lumbersexual image?


----------



## Stelios (Nov 4, 2016)

I call it lumber sexual 

Because people look like trendy lumberjacks


----------



## Aries (Nov 4, 2016)

Stelios said:


> You have succumbed to social pressure and will adopt  lumbersexual image?





Stelios said:


> I call it lumber sexual
> 
> Because people look like trendy lumberjacks



Hmm maybe when my hair gets longer as a lumber beard may go with it aka like the new aquaman. This beard is what I want.



Or smaller


----------



## Magic (Nov 4, 2016)

I had a beard, shaved it all. I hide among you, well disguised.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 4, 2016)

#BeardGang


----------



## Cromer (Nov 4, 2016)

#BeardGang4Lyfe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## aiyanah (Nov 4, 2016)

who dis?


----------



## Tiger (Nov 4, 2016)

Birthday trio, one or all of you come up with a new title and poll. Don't be shy, first good idea takes it.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 4, 2016)

@Savage @RemChu @SinRaven


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 4, 2016)

Something something don't trust Mello (the one that was suggested in Mystis vanilla sign ups)


----------



## Melodie (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 4, 2016)

So... my game apparently over 19% of female players. Is that a new record for this site?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 4, 2016)

Ok so right now I have 4 ideas for a game:

- MCU Mafia. 30+ players and all the broken shit I can put in. The best characters from the movies and the TV Shows.
- Gurren Lagann vs Kill la Kill. Multiple factions, including two town factions wanting to kill each other. Role reveals allowed, more focus on faction bonuses.
- One-Punch Man: I wanna do a full troll game some time and OPM seems like the perfect setup for it, but I'll need time to work this out. Alternatively, a different setup for a troll game.
- Ace Attorney: i wanna beat all AA games first, but it will be based on a trial mechanic happening at night, with a neutral player as the judge.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 4, 2016)

DDL, do you want my Phoenix Wright Faves role to pick at and potentially steal stuff from?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 4, 2016)

Go ahead.


----------



## Aries (Nov 4, 2016)

People always ask ole CR whats the meme about Melodie? why is it a psuedo thing? does it even make sense? well allow papa cr to fill you in and explain it to you. After reading the vanilla game I can now 100% confirm the reason and truth to this meme that we see before us in this very convo... This is based on actual events... Mystics Vanilla Game...



If you want to see the rest of this epic Conclusion aka the Melodiezle Boss Battle it's been posted in full in mafia the movie

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 4, 2016)

Love Tenacious D


----------



## Savage (Nov 4, 2016)

No thanksgiving in poll. Is sad


----------



## Belphegoob (Nov 4, 2016)

If somebody makes an AA game I'll take a break from my break just to play it.


----------



## Araragi (Nov 5, 2016)

who in their right goddam mind would even make that mistake in the first place


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2016)

aiyanah said:


> who dis?



she kinda old now.

her 2008 self would do everything too, but uh I would be in highschool then.....


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2016)

today was a good b day
kinda wish we met some nice chicks though,

did meet this blonde dancing in the street, but she was too wild, friend was there too.


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2016)

god i love her


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2016)

girl with a fast right hand and nice vocals....

dats da dream


----------



## Tiger (Nov 5, 2016)

Savage said:


> No thanksgiving in poll. Is sad





Senjou said:


> who in their right goddam mind would even make that mistake in the first place



Ah see, I forgot that one. That makes the 'Law makes terrible polls' option even stronger.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 5, 2016)

@Aries


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 5, 2016)

Law said:


> Ah see, I forgot that one. That makes the 'Law makes terrible polls' option even stronger.


There is also 4th of July/Independence Day but that is also specific to the US.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 5, 2016)

Thanksgiving is specific to the US to...


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 5, 2016)

Aries said:


> People always ask ole CR whats the meme about Melodie? why is it a psuedo thing? does it even make sense? well allow papa cr to fill you in and explain it to you. After reading the vanilla game I can now 100% confirm the reason and truth to this meme that we see before us in this very convo... This is based on actual events... Mystics Vanilla Game...
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to see the rest of this epic Conclusion aka the Melodiezle Boss Battle it's been posted in full in mafia the movie


OMFG this is so awesome. also you're memeing about Mello's mum without knowing the meme about Mello's mum ahahhaa


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 5, 2016)

Savage said:


> No thanksgiving in poll. Is sad


There's also no _carnaval_, best holiday.

5 days straight of drinking while wearing weird customes. I love everything about it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 5, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> OMFG this is so awesome. also you're memeing about Mello's mum without knowing the meme about Mello's mum ahahhaa



Details plz.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 5, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Details plz.


We all saw Mello's mum naked.


----------



## Didi (Nov 5, 2016)

What a great title


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 5, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> We all saw Mello's mum naked.



Why is this not the thread name?


----------



## Stelios (Nov 5, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> We all saw Mello's mum naked.



Why is this not linked already?


----------



## Araragi (Nov 5, 2016)

Law said:


> Ah see, I forgot that one. That makes the 'Law makes terrible polls' option even stronger.


lmao no I meant who would make the mistake of trusting mello in the first place

Thanksgiving is mainly an American thing so I wouldn't expect it to be up there


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 5, 2016)

Senjou said:


> lmao no I meant who would make the mistake of trusting mello in the first place

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Araragi (Nov 5, 2016)

r u t h i e


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 5, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Thanksgiving is specific to the US to...


That is why I said Independence Day is _*also* _specific to the US, since Thanksgiving is too.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 5, 2016)

I seem to have more time on my hands now. Heya peeps!


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 5, 2016)

Imo Mello should have that ava equipped always, so her satanic nature is made obvious at first sight.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 5, 2016)

Had an awesome party last night.

Now hungover af and traveling across the country to celebrate my birthday again in my hometown...

I might puke in the train.......


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 5, 2016)

Senjou said:


> r u t h i e


a l a d d i n 



SinRaven said:


> Imo Mello should have that ava equipped always, so her satanic nature is made obvious at first sight.


It's always in my signature at least~


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 5, 2016)

Just found a Brazilian site that has mafia.

<bookmarks>


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 5, 2016)

I survived the train ride, now I need to survive my family...


----------



## Aries (Nov 5, 2016)

Stelios said:


> @Aries



I'm not sure I can pull that hair off for my revolution plan. I honestly enjoy having long hair. The time I cut it short it just felt weird.


----------



## Aries (Nov 5, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> OMFG this is so awesome. also you're memeing about Mello's mum without knowing the meme about Mello's mum ahahhaa



Lol that is a pretty interesting origin. I was aware of the melodies mum meme for a while now but always curious what it was about, I just assumed the meme was similar to persecuteds father


----------



## Araragi (Nov 5, 2016)

>da weekend
>was gonna be active
>night-killed in both current games

ok


----------



## Araragi (Nov 5, 2016)

Aries said:


> I'm not sure I can pull that hair off for my revolution plan. I honestly enjoy having long hair. The time I cut it short it just felt weird.


ye did this recently and it feels like all my hair is gone


----------



## Stelios (Nov 5, 2016)

RemChu said:


> girl with a fast right hand and nice vocals....
> 
> dats da dream



fast left hand wouldn't do it for you?


----------



## Aries (Nov 5, 2016)

Senjou said:


> ye did this recently and it feels like all my hair is gone



Yeah it feels like your naked on top. Exposed to the world when you get a haircut. I got my hair trimmed like in summer to keep long hair but make it small and boy looking at yourself in the mirror first week is awkward. Beards are total opposites. You either start looking like a lumber jack or looking like a baby. The struggle josuke! How long was your hair?


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 5, 2016)

Aries said:


> Lol that is a pretty interesting origin. I was aware of the melodies mum meme for a while now but always curious what it was about, I just assumed the meme was similar to persecuteds father


Oh yah I think we meme'd that in the Heart as well.

It originated in the FT convo though. Good ol' days.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 5, 2016)

I wish the search function worked for old threads so I can find back the ol' edit I made for the Fairy Tail convo.


----------



## Marco (Nov 5, 2016)

It's all about the spread. Don't grow facial here in areas it's not thick. 

Head hair is pretty much clay for me. I get bored so much and change my hair a lot.


----------



## Aries (Nov 5, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Oh yah I think we meme'd that in the Heart as well.
> 
> It originated in the FT convo though. Good ol' days.



Persecuteds father is a mafia national treasure. That moment will forever follow the guy no matter how many name changes he got. Shame I wasn't aware of the full meme until now as would have made a edit our of it when I was at my peak of free time.

Guess that explains why the heart had melodies mum/ dad/ sister accounts in there. Good times in the heart. I remember when the convo was like 80% LoL talk

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Araragi (Nov 5, 2016)

Aries said:


> Yeah it feels like your naked on top. Exposed to the world when you get a haircut. I got my hair trimmed like in summer to keep long hair but make it small and boy looking at yourself in the mirror first week is awkward. Beards are total opposites. You either start looking like a lumber jack or looking like a baby. The struggle josuke! How long was your hair?



Not long enough to make a decent ponytail or anything but grew it out for months to the point where it got too unruly and had to wear a hat all the time lmao. Originally something like this


----------



## Aries (Nov 5, 2016)

Marco said:


> It's all about the spread. Don't grow facial here in areas it's not thick.
> 
> Head hair is pretty much clay for me. I get bored so much and change my hair a lot.



Don't you have a pretty sweet mustache? what's the longest time you tried to let your facial hair grow before just shaving?

Seems you have different variety of hair styles which is good, you can change your look at the drop of the hat. I have no sense of style concerning my hair which is why I don't like short hair which gives me a John Travolta grease like hair look. Keep it long because my hair is naturally curly


----------



## Aries (Nov 5, 2016)

Senjou said:


> Not long enough to make a decent ponytail or anything but grew it out for months to the point where it got too unruly and had to wear a hat all the time lmao. Originally something like this



Hmm can't see the pic


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 5, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> I wish the search function worked for old threads so I can find back the ol' edit I made for the Fairy Tail convo.


----------



## Marco (Nov 5, 2016)

Aries said:


> Don't you have a pretty sweet mustache? what's the longest time you tried to let your facial hair grow before just shaving?



I had a sweet mustache till about 2 months ago. Now I'm back to every-other-day-trim stubble. 

The longest I've done is about 2 months. Usually around the 6-8 week mark, you know if you have enough density for a full beard. 



> Seems you have different variety of hair styles which is good, you can change your look at the drop of the hat. I have no sense of style concerning my hair which is why I don't like short hair which gives me a John Travolta grease like hair look. Keep it long because my hair is naturally curly



Yeah, I've had like dozens of different hairstyles. I've noticed I alternate every 2 years with long and short styles. Right now, I'm growing it so I can see if I can pull off the Witcher 3 Geralt or Chris Hemworth Thor half ponytail thing.


----------



## Araragi (Nov 5, 2016)

Aries said:


> Hmm can't see the pic




well w/e. Just typical long hair on top and short on sides. Gonna grow it back out so it looks "normal" again.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 5, 2016)

Azeruth said:


>


"Did I mention he believes in Ki?" 

Perfect. I wish I did one for the mafia section. I remember I was like halfway through making a FMA edit with Blur and Shiny I think as Edward and Alphonse and I also teased a bit of that one, but I never finished it. Anything FMA is cursed for me :/

I might attempt one again in the future. I still remember most of the cast and its not to hard to change some of the people in more currently relevant ones. Like rn I think I would cast WPK and DDL as Ed and Al.

As always, no promises though ~


----------



## Araragi (Nov 5, 2016)

mfw i remember being pretty titled I didn't get put into that edit rofl


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 5, 2016)

Senjou said:


> mfw i remember being pretty titled I didn't get put into that edit rofl


Santi also isn't it, as well as some other old prominent members of the FT convo. It mostly was because I cast you guys as characters that would appear in later chapters (that I never mad ). Santi obviously was Laxus. I don't remember who I cast you as though. I would say Gajeel, but I'm pretty sure that was Grimm. :/


----------



## Savage (Nov 5, 2016)

Just realised the disc/con meant discussion & conversation....


----------



## Tiger (Nov 5, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Thanksgiving is specific to the US to...





WolfPrinceKiba said:


> That is why I said Independence Day is _*also* _specific to the US, since Thanksgiving is too.



Actually it's not, and the US wasn't the first country to have Thanksgiving celebrations. They borrowed the 'end of harvest feast' idea.

The US _is_ credited with pumpkins and turkey and stuffing, etc. As the traditional themes.


----------



## Aries (Nov 5, 2016)

Marco said:


> I had a sweet mustache till about 2 months ago. Now I'm back to every-other-day-trim stubble.
> 
> The longest I've done is about 2 months. Usually around the 6-8 week mark, you know if you have enough density for a full beard.
> 
> ...



Nice, that's the type of beard I want. Stubble beard but its going to take a while to pull it off. 2 months ehh? That seems like a huge while, not sure if its because I'm mexican but already getting the shape of a beard in like week +. Feel going to look like a lumber jack by 3 weeks. Stubble>full beard I say. 

How long is your hair right now? Has it reached the back of your neck yet? A Chris Hemsworth style would look good on you. I think you can also pull of this look





Senjou said:


> well w/e. Just typical long hair on top and short on sides. Gonna grow it back out so it looks "normal" again.



Long hair revolution man, going to grow a beard out as well josuke? Its movember, the month where men celebrate the gift of the gods... A beard... I can picture you now josuke, go for a classy long hair,


----------



## Marco (Nov 5, 2016)

Some people will know they have what it takes within a week or two. 6-8 weeks is the max. At that point, if your beard is still patchy, just don't grow it there.

My hair's a little longer than that guy's right now.

Something like this.


----------



## Marco (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm looking to get it something like this.





Hair on the top half of your head tied back. Rest loose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Araragi (Nov 5, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Santi also isn't it, as well as some other old prominent members of the FT convo. It mostly was because I cast you guys as characters that would appear in later chapters (that I never mad ). Santi obviously was Laxus. I don't remember who I cast you as though. I would say Gajeel, but I'm pretty sure that was Grimm. :/



rip me


Aries said:


> Long hair revolution man, going to grow a beard out as well josuke? Its movember, the month where men celebrate the gift of the gods... A beard... I can picture you now josuke, go for a classy long hair,


I would but every time I try to grow out a beard it gets too itchy to handle. Plus being brown + beard makes a lot of people turn heads at places of interest, like the subway for example. 

Long hair is dope tbh. I'd want it long enough to have a mini-ponytail but maybe when I graduate college.


----------



## Marco (Nov 5, 2016)

Can't blame people for eyeing you if you hot, bro.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 5, 2016)

Any length that requires me to deal with my hair more than 10 seconds is unacceptable.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 5, 2016)

I have had long hair for about two years now and I honestly am done with it. I wear it in a manbun almost always, but still it's a fucking though job to comb and wash (and dry) it. Only reason I keep it is that I decided to donate it, but it's still not long enough  (needs to be 30cm and I also want some hair left when it's gone).


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ok so right now I have 4 ideas for a game:
> 
> - MCU Mafia. 30+ players and all the broken shit I can put in. The best characters from the movies and the TV Shows.
> - Gurren Lagann vs Kill la Kill. Multiple factions, including two town factions wanting to kill each other. Role reveals allowed, more focus on faction bonuses.
> ...




Just do ace attorney already, I've seen you muse over that idea dozens of times now.


----------



## Marco (Nov 5, 2016)

Just chop it off, Sin. Get and undercut. When you walk out, you'll feel the breeze on your head. You've probably forgotten how good it feels. I usually can't maintain long hair for more than a year or two.


----------



## Marco (Nov 5, 2016)

This is fucked up.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 5, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Just do ace attorney already, I've seen you muse over that idea dozens of times now.



Tbh I've mused over the MCU one another dozens of times too.

Problem is that those games take long to make and gets sign ups but I can't stop being excited about them so I keep hyping them in the convo thread. Been talking about this RWBY game for like a year, for example.


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2016)

Marco said:


> This is fucked up.



nice age of  realistic fake videos...

@Sajin 
Do you still play league ? *Disgust*


----------



## Sajin (Nov 5, 2016)

I don't, this is a set I had from 2-3 years ago when I quit NF lmao.


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2016)

Sajin said:


> I don't, this is a set I had from 2-3 years ago when I quit NF lmao.


Good you have matured I see.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 6, 2016)

Marco said:


> This is fucked up.



That's Fourth Estate to you.


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2016)

Almost cried during this film, real good.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 6, 2016)

Saw Doctor Strange Friday night and it was very good. Trailer for GotG2 had my wife and I hyped.

#Marriedasexynerd


----------



## Marco (Nov 6, 2016)

Did you watch it in IMAX? That movie is legit beautiful. The script is pretty generic, I agree, and Cumberbatch plays Strange like Tony Stark (is this why they are both my favorite renditions of Sherlock Holmes?), but the visuals are breathtaking.

I loved the movie, but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't expecting much more.


----------



## Marco (Nov 6, 2016)

Also, loved the mid-credits scene with Thor and Doctor Strange.


----------



## Savage (Nov 6, 2016)

Marco said:


> Did you watch it in IMAX? That movie is legit beautiful. The script is pretty generic, I agree, and Cumberbatch plays Strange like Tony Stark (is this why they are both my favorite renditions of Sherlock Holmes?), but the visuals are breathtaking.
> 
> I loved the movie, but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't expecting much more.





Marco said:


> Also, loved the mid-credits scene with Thor and Doctor Strange.



I agree. Hero and I watched it in IMAX. Really adds to the great visuals.


----------



## Marco (Nov 6, 2016)

Savage said:


> I agree. Hero and I watched it in IMAX. Really adds to the great visuals.


That "montage" when Strange first experiences the multiverse. Fuck, yeah.


----------



## Aries (Nov 6, 2016)

Bring in a all mythologies themed game


----------



## Aries (Nov 6, 2016)

true story


----------



## Marco (Nov 6, 2016)

And this 50% of why I will be co-hosting Favorites with you.


----------



## Savage (Nov 6, 2016)

Marco said:


> That "montage" when Strange first experiences the multiverse. Fuck, yeah.


Hell yea! The mirror dimension was badass too


----------



## Aries (Nov 6, 2016)

I should make getting co hosts a priority. My games would go much smoothly if did.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 6, 2016)

Co-hosts are for the weak. I hosted Favorites III and IV without one. Actions took longer to procees in Favorites V.


----------



## Marco (Nov 6, 2016)

Wasn't Favorites V also the most complex game you've hosted yet?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 6, 2016)

Marco said:


> I'm looking to get it something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The first pic looks good, haha.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 6, 2016)

Marco said:


> Did you watch it in IMAX? That movie is legit beautiful. The script is pretty generic, I agree, and Cumberbatch plays Strange like Tony Stark (is this why they are both my favorite renditions of Sherlock Holmes?), but the visuals are breathtaking.
> 
> I loved the movie, but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't expecting much more.





Savage said:


> I agree. Hero and I watched it in IMAX. Really adds to the great visuals.



Only way I'd see it in IMAX is if I can get seats in the very heart of the theater. Otherwise, it's a waste of money.

There's maybe 10 seats in an IMAX theater that give you the proper experience. 

We saw it in AVX, picked our seats far in advance so we'd have the best ones available. F, G or I, 13-17. The theater was rumbling and shaking under us, and the sound was perfect. 

I prefer Cumberbatch's Strange to the comics that were around when I was a kid. Same with RDJ's Tony Stark. Those characters were boring as fuck when I was a kid. Origin stories will always be lacking something compared to fleshed out movies. I thought the movie was an 'A' for sure.


----------



## Aries (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm very excited that going to host Favorites as my likely final game. I don't mind having a co host, Marco already has updated my threads for me and I cant picture myself doing this game with anyone else but him. Marcos been with me in all my games and he will be there for the end of it


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 6, 2016)

Aries said:


> final game


----------



## Araragi (Nov 6, 2016)

final game? wot


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 6, 2016)

Marco said:


> Wasn't Favorites V also the most complex game you've hosted yet?



WPK was busy most of the time so I did most of the hosting, but a lot of the time I didn't want to make decisions by myself and would rather wait for WPK, so it ended up delaying the whole thing.

Games with co-hosts need to have well defined jobs. One host does ALL the processing and answering questions, and the other does annoying jobs like counting votes.


----------



## Marco (Nov 6, 2016)

You know I'm your no. 1 fan, dude. You've done more for this community than 99% of the people involved. I can't actually imagine NF mafia without you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marco (Nov 6, 2016)

You guys know that as much as he tries, CR won't be able to resist hosting more games. Don't worry.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> WPK was busy most of the time so I did most of the hosting, but a lot of the time I didn't want to make decisions by myself and would rather wait for WPK, so it ended up delaying the whole thing.



There's that, too. But Fav V was literally one of the most complex games I've played. And if it weren't for Cat, I would've fucking slayed it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 6, 2016)

Well Teen Titans was supposed to be his final game.

And here we are, two years later.


----------



## Marco (Nov 6, 2016)

Yeah, Fav V and Vi are some of the very few games where I was planning things days in advance. And that's rare when you're not mafia.


----------



## Araragi (Nov 6, 2016)

oh so by final he means final until he gets bored 
not final like leaving the forum final

aight


----------



## Marco (Nov 6, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Well Teen Titans was supposed to be his final game.
> 
> And here we are, two years later.


I'm pretty sure CR had at least one more final game after Teen Titans.


----------



## Marco (Nov 6, 2016)

Senjou said:


> oh so by final he means final until he gets bored
> not final like leaving the forum final
> 
> aight


I'm pretty sure he'll still be around even if he stops hosting. Can't shake that NF community.


----------



## Aries (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm not leaving the nf community, that will always be home to me. I just feel like I've pretty much hosted every game type there was to host. Favorites is the only game left for me to host. Teen Titans game was going to have been the end but it ended pretty controversial. Though it wasn't the end you can make a point that it was the end of a certain type of CR  games. 

I can't think of a game theme that would bring me back after favorites.  I feel like can still contribute to the community without being a host


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 6, 2016)

What's with the favorites games though? Sounds interesting.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 6, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> What's with the favorites games though? Sounds interesting.



Each player submits a character they like, and the host has to make a role for every character submitted. The game is closed setup, so literally any character can be town, mafia or indie depending on the host's creativity.

That's the basics, but in practice is the biggest game we have here. With something from 50 to 70 players, the craziest roles, and the craziest game mechanics. It's the biggest event on the forum, and players who are basically retired from the game keep coming back for Favorites every year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 6, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Each player submits a character they like, and the host has to make a role for every character submitted. The game is closed setup, so literally any character can be town, mafia or indie depending on the host's creativity.
> 
> That's the basics, but in practice is the biggest game we have here. With something from 50 to 70 players, the craziest roles, and the craziest game mechanics. It's the biggest event on the forum, and players who are basically retired from the game keep coming back for Favorites every year.



It sounds like a lot of work for the host, does he have to google their abilities and make them fit for the roles? When do the sign ups for it usually go up?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 6, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> It sounds like a lot of work for the host, does he have to google their abilities and make them fit for the roles? When do the sign ups for it usually go up?



Yes, and that's a big challenge. I had to do a lot of research when I hosted the 2015 game with WPK.

The game happens around June/July, so sign ups tend to open a few months prior (so the hosts have time to make the roles). I think April/May is the most likely. But last year Law opened his sign ups in like January. it depends on the host.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 6, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Yes, and that's a big challenge. I had to do a lot of research when I hosted the 2015 game with WPK.
> 
> The game happens around June/July, so sign ups tend to open a few months prior (so the hosts have time to make the roles). I think April/May is the most likely. But last year Law opened his sign ups in like January. it depends on the host.



Can imagine there being a lot of character you have never heard of and then trying to make a fitting role, haha. I should maybe check that game, did you post all roles somewhere in the thread (a summary of all)? 

Sounds nice, i should think of character... i have too many faves   Who is gonna host the next Favourites game?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 6, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> Can imagine there being a lot of character you have never heard of and then trying to make a fitting role, haha. I should maybe check that game, did you post all roles somewhere in the thread (a summary of all)?
> 
> Sounds nice, i should think of character... i have too many faves   Who is gonna host the next Favourites game?



Aries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 6, 2016)

Found it on Google Docs:



For the mafia roles you can check the QTs:

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 6, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Found it on Google Docs:
> 
> 
> 
> For the mafia roles you can check the QTs:



Woah, thank you!


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2016)

Marco said:


> And this 50% of why I will be co-hosting Favorites with you.


hahaha ^ ^

Good seems like a lot for one dude


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2016)

lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2016)

@Aries after today, will the WWE game be over over?
What did you think about the game overall?


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2016)

contains spoilers


----------



## Aries (Nov 7, 2016)

RemChu said:


> @Aries after today, will the WWE game be over over?
> What did you think about the game overall?



To be blunt I'm not a fan of it, after its over I'm going to just retcon its existence/sweep it under a rug and pretend it didn't happen. This game could have been so much more if things went as originally planned. Instead we got a gimped up port that had bad graphics and frame rate.

Part of me is annoyed spent so much time working on a 40+ game only to wind up with 30 players and having 3/4ths of the roles made not even be used. There's some gems in the game from their board like roy, pratchett, bearo, and Fits and Flay but its bogged down by a lot of the negatives. Splitting the roles up, Indies doing jack, NF players regulating to cameos once Stelios was eliminated barring crugyr and Marcos near the end. WF has good players but that game completely was a bad game to make there.

It made me appreciate the perks this forum has. I was very limited over there in what I could do. My pm box was almost always full or near full. Had to delete so many pms that here wouldn't be a problem. If I made the game here it likely would have been a better game/expirence. Could have made a generic game for them since that's their cup of tea. You can pinpoint the exact moment when I stopped caring for the game add in with RL/school it almost completely killed my interest in mafia until I reached the point when i realized it would be ending soon and I got some interest back. All in all I plan to correct the mistakes of the game here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Nov 7, 2016)

Speaking of megaman games, I got to say Megaman X series is my favorite game series of all time. I played every X Series game and reason I bought the ps4 to get megaman x8 when it comes out here. I also love the Megaman Zero and ZX series on my phone. I just wish there was a system where I could just play them all one place


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2016)

I have not yet played all of the X games.

I played many summers ago all of the classic megamans, megaman 9 and 10 didnt finish 10s last area though lol, was hype still.
MMzero, Megaman legends 1 , have not played any of the ZX games.

I want to play zx eventually though. One of my favorite game series for sure.

Rip Megaman

P.s played first level of Mighty No. 9 such a disappointment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Nov 7, 2016)

RemChu said:


> I have not yet played all of the X games.
> 
> I played many summers ago all of the classic megamans, megaman 9 and 10 didnt finish 10s last area though lol, was hype still.
> MMzero, Megaman legends 1 , have not played any of the ZX games.
> ...



Which X series games you haven't played? 

Also gonna say... I liked X7 even though its universally hated by megaman fans. I tried giving the original Megaman games and I just couldn't. Was toooo difficult for me to get into. Though I did pass Megaman 7 and Megaman and Bass they just feel awkward when your used to wall jumping. 

Zero Series is just amazing man, its very short in comparison to X series but boy did it have one of the best stories in the entire Megaman series. Dr. Weil is one of the most dispicable and amazing villain in the franchise, even better then wily and sigma and he appeared in like 2 games. Only game series that had a proper conclusion. It doesn't have X's absorb abilities but it makes up for it with the other items can use+ elemental boost abilities.the original zero game was really good but it takes a while before the plot starts getting good or even know what your going up against until the end. 

ZX is a good series, disappointed the 3rd game hasn't been made yet. Reccomend the game. Very interesting mechanics. 

Gave megaman legends a try but its one of those games that are good but shows it age by today's standards. 

Megaman will return one day. 2017 the anime is coming out and hopefully the comic returns


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2016)

Yes, I loved Zero....beat all of those, fantastic bosses and gameplay mechanics. 

I have a ps2 emulator on pc, so probably will play through most of the X games this summer while in hotel rooms in downtime (maybe). I don't know lol zzz

Think I only played and beat MM x1-3?


----------



## Stelios (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## hammer (Nov 7, 2016)

I just realized why I don't like netfix Luke Cage, one of the writers also wrote Dragon Ball Evolution

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nois (Nov 7, 2016)

Aloha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Nov 7, 2016)

A wild otter appears!


----------



## Nois (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm quite domesticated, yo 

What up Marco, long time.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 7, 2016)

Marco said:


> Wasn't Favorites V also the most complex game you've hosted yet?


By a long shot yes. I would almost venture it as being twice as complex as either Favorites III or IV.

If I hadn't procrastinated so much it would have been the greatest game this site had ever seen(up until Favorites VI). Just needed to get started earlier and we could have gotten the balance down. Just a few things could have gone a long way, let alone full blown balancing on all roles 

1. Fix the Law Enforcement bonus restrictions and clearly define how their kills upgraded. With time to balance and rest my mind before the game, I doubt i ever make the ultra +1 call.

2. Fix the percentages on the Conqueror's faction bonus. This was meant to happen but I overlooked the final numbers DDL put. They got too much from kills they had no part in.

3. Cut down the number of lightning rods/redirects/busdrives.

4. Nerf Judge Judy. Her [Truth Machine was just really OP and her trial was meant to be only evrry second day phase. The trial basically solo'd the hostile indies that game.

5. Change Mavra's death cult to recruit only roles and not players so dead players can replace.

Just those five changes would have made a massive difference. Then touch ups could be made to a few individual roles. 



Underworld Broker said:


> It sounds like a lot of work for the host, does he have to google their abilities and make them fit for the roles? When do the sign ups for it usually go up?


Yes it is a lot of work. In all of my games sign-ups went out around June, ended early July. I made all the roles for two 50+ player games in under a month.



Underworld Broker said:


> Can imagine there being a lot of character you have never heard of and then trying to make a fitting role, haha. I should maybe check that game, did you post all roles somewhere in the thread (a summary of all)?
> 
> Sounds nice, i should think of character... i have too many faves   Who is gonna host the next Favourites game?[/QUOTE
> At least 80% of the nearly 150 roles I have made for Favorites have been ones I never heard of or at least never watched/read/played their source material when they were submitted. Almost all of my favorite roles are from these unknown characters.
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Nov 7, 2016)

Maybe trained, even?

Just the same old, man. Was wondering when your next visit would be.


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2016)

Your wondering brought him here. HELLO NOIS--


----------



## Nois (Nov 7, 2016)

Hello Remy. Lol am I that old by NF standards now?


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 7, 2016)

Noisuuuu


----------



## Didi (Nov 7, 2016)

The ancient otter


----------



## Tiger (Nov 7, 2016)

The decrepit ol' otter!

Faves was a great experience to do _once_.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 7, 2016)

Law said:


> Faves was a great experience to do _once_.



My feelings exactly.

That said, it was the most fun game I've ever hosted. It had everything: trolling, towning, a race between mafia factions, surprises and roles being used in creative ways. I'd probably end up hosting it again eventually if my life wasn't even busier than before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Savage (Nov 7, 2016)

I hope I have the time and energy come next faves!


----------



## Tiger (Nov 7, 2016)

I look forward to being allowed to play next year's. 

#husbandpermissionslip


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2016)

edit: 
man fuck RoleMadness. 

if town can't coordinate it's auto lose. Too much variance in posting style, being inactive/active doesn't tell either way.

The wad game and the RWBY game, have burnt me out on RM.


----------



## Aries (Nov 7, 2016)

To get back in the mafia spirits will host my first ever mafia turbo game


----------



## Aries (Nov 7, 2016)

*Mario Kart* *Turbo* *Mafia *​
*Mechanics*_ : Are you tired of playing a Mafia Game where you feel everyone is either useless or not using their abilities? Tired of Role Madness Shennagens? Disgruntled when inactivity kills the game? Well your just in luck because I got the remedy for that bitch of a itch. A Turbo Mafia game designed for fast paced, andrenline pumping, Mafia Debating, scum hunting of a game. _

_This game is designed to test your skill, commitment and competitive nature in Mafia. In Mario Kart Turbo Mafia your assigned a beloved Mario Franchise character as you attempt to stop Bowser and his Koopa army from stealing the Prized Mushroom Kingdom Kart Trophy. Race through 3 days aka laps as you try to survive the obstacles thrown your way. If your Mafia outlast Town. If your Town eliminate Mafia._

*Day phase Laps*

_There is no night phase in this game only Day phases which are called Laps this game. There's 3 Laps in total this game which means the game ends after the third day. Speed/activity plays a huge factor in this game. Each lap will last 24 hours which will determine who gets lynched but there's more. During each halfway mark of a Lap (12 hours) who ever has the lowest amount of posts will be auto mod killed. this is a game that's designed to be fast and furious/ competitive. If you join this game and think you can cruise by you will be offed before the day phase lap ends. You will not waist the players time or mines by not contributing. The competitive side comes out when your duking it out with others in productivity to keep you in the game._


*Mystery Boxes*: The game starts off with everyone as generic. As the game progresses you gain abilities through the Mystery Boxes in the game which are items which have one shot abilities designed to help you in the game. Mystery Boxes are earned through reaching a certain post number in the game. To make it simple every 25 posts in the game contains a Mystery Box. Ex: Posts *25,50,75,100, 125,150*, etc. The item you get through these mystery boxes are random. You can get a Bomb which kills the first person that targets you, Coins which increase your vote power. Blue shell that silences the player with the most posts etc.

*Full List of Items in the Game
*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Nov 7, 2016)

It's funny that so many people keep complaining about town not coordinating properly or not making enough of an effort, but pretty much everyone acts like it's someone else's fault. It's everyone's fault.

This past couple months, I've actually noticed a status quo of people just straight up suspecting you for making an effort, which is obviously propagated by the scum team every time.

It's not too hard to win as town. Or at least not too hard to not get steamrolled.
1. Just read all the posts. All of them. Not just the ones directed at you or quoting you. Read everything. Some things are bound to fall through the cracks, but still.
2. Depending on how transparent you are and how good your scum-hunting is, either vomit all your thoughts or at least make an effort to engage others. So many times I see townies just fine with stuff if they're not personally suspected. This isn't a game of survivor. You don't win if you live longer. Even if you don't have some great insight, if you just compel yourself to post a few times real-time, when others are online, you're bound to get drawn in and start posting loads.
3. Try to maintain a broad view of the game. Focusing on just a few players that pinged you might result in you missing out on the various other red flags by other players.

tl/dr: Read everything, post a lot (even if you don't have anything to say), and keep things in perspective.

This ain't gonna make you townie no. 1, but if most players keep this in mind, coordination and teamwork will come naturally.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## nfcnorth (Nov 7, 2016)

Also there are just some games that you do every thing right and you will still lose it just happens. As long as you feel you did the best you could with what was available you shouldn't get to disappointed in the overall outcome. At least you tried your best to use the tools you had and what you could control.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tiger (Nov 7, 2016)

Marco said:


> This isn't a game of survivor. You don't win if you live longer.



God, this sums up this community's town-play so well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 8, 2016)

Law said:


> God, this sums up this community's town-play so well.


It is my second biggest problem with this community after their penchant for roleclaiming.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 8, 2016)

Law said:


> The decrepit ol' otter!
> 
> Faves was a great experience to do _once_.


I'm glad you finally came along so I could pass on the torch. Also to @Dragon D. Luffy for giving me the ability to up my ambition and rewrite the history of RM once more.



RemChu said:


> edit:
> man fuck RoleMadness.
> 
> if town can't coordinate it's auto lose. Too much variance in posting style, being inactive/active doesn't tell either way.
> ...


People lynched a complete inactive d1 in RWBY and then complete apathy allowed me to be lynched with two votes on d3. This would be a losing formula in a generic game as well, so it isn't about it being RM but the level of play currently.

It is why I am hosting no more games here outside of CotH unless improvement is shown. Those in the community who put in effort will be invited to the ones I host on the Syndicate.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 8, 2016)

Fun fact: reaction posts were allowed in my game. But people didn't start doing them until day 4 or so. Is this a sign that NF finally matured and started respecting the mechanics of the game, or did they just not read the rules?

(Whoever guesses this gets an internet cookie)


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 8, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Fun fact: reaction posts were allowed in my game. But people didn't start doing them until day 4 or so. Is this a sign that NF finally matured and started respecting the mechanics of the game, or did they just not read the rules?
> 
> (Whoever guesses this gets an internet cookie)


Neither, they were just too inactive/apathetic to care who got lynched.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Roman (Nov 8, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Fun fact: reaction posts were allowed in my game. But people didn't start doing them until day 4 or so. Is this a sign that NF finally matured and started respecting the mechanics of the game, or did they just not read the rules?



In my case, I did it once because I didn't want to distract other players who were still in the game. I only did it because I was rather frustrated by being killed by the same person a second time. Call me a liar or whatever but that's how it is.


----------



## Nois (Nov 8, 2016)

I want a Mario Kart MAfia


----------



## Nois (Nov 8, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Fun fact: reaction posts were allowed in my game. But people didn't start doing them until day 4 or so. Is this a sign that NF finally matured and started respecting the mechanics of the game, or did they just not read the rules?
> 
> (Whoever guesses this gets an internet cookie)


My guess is they were reluctant to express reactions to certain events as that might hint at their allegiance.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 8, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Neither, they were just too inactive/apathetic to care who got lynched.


This.

Usually when people want to reaction post, it's because of lynches that are funny or blow their mind. In this game, some people seemed apathetic and I think town lost their morale starting like after the second lynch, which means all the other lynches weren't funny no more.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 8, 2016)

Not inactive though. I don't know why people complain about that. DDL's game was fairly active and honestly if it was the exact same two years ago, it would've been one of the most active games around.

The past year of mafia was damn well active. People started to get used to games nearing 2000 posts. Don't forget that in the years before that, a lot of the community would say mafia was slowly dying (if people would still say that this day, I'd point them to the amount of games we had this year). 

Now the past year being extremely active is fun, but that unfortunately also means most of the community is burnt out. Look at the amount of people recently taking breaks recently or playing in less games or are indeed more inactive. That's not without a reason.

But really, it almost has 1000 posts and for a 27 player game and imo, that's quite a lot (especially considering the players with the most posts were killed off early).

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Roman (Nov 8, 2016)

I hope DDL will in fact make another RWBY mafia game. Hopefully by then I'll have more experience with the game and town players will actually co-operate more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Araragi (Nov 8, 2016)

Someone should host a ToG mafia

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Savage (Nov 8, 2016)

What's ToG?

Tower of God?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Araragi (Nov 8, 2016)

ye, has it already happened and I forgot it did?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 8, 2016)

Roman said:


> I hope DDL will in fact make another RWBY mafia game. Hopefully by then I'll have more experience with the game and town players will actually co-operate more.



Not gonna even think of doing RWBY again until after season 5 or so. Probably season 6.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Nov 8, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Not gonna even think of doing RWBY again until after season 5 or so. Probably season 6.



Gonna keep dead characters dead, or start fresh?


----------



## Savage (Nov 8, 2016)

Pretty sure it hasn't happened yet


----------



## Araragi (Nov 8, 2016)

I'd host but I'd prefer to play in a game like that. So someone else needs to do it 

@SinRaven ?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 8, 2016)

Law said:


> Gonna keep dead characters dead, or start fresh?



Sort of.

Characters who died in Seasons 1-3 of the show stay dead in the games too. Otherwise, they may appear.

Characters who don't appear in the new seasons don't appear in the game, even if they were important in seasons 1-3. They are replaced by new characters (which we already have plenty of).

Grimm creatures will be whatever new ones appear in the new seasons, to keep things fresh.

I'm not gonna limit myself just to characters who lived in this game though, because EVERYONE died (except Ruby). But I like how seasons 1-3 mark the prologue of the story, just like this game could be the prologue of a series. And scum won the game just like they won at season 3, so next game might be the comeback of town. Beacon Academy fell, but the next town will be a new one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 8, 2016)

Heck, the song I played at the end of my game was the same one that plays in season 3's credits. It's just perfect.

If town had won I was gonna play this one btw:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 8, 2016)

Senjou said:


> I'd host but I'd prefer to play in a game like that. So someone else needs to do it
> 
> @SinRaven ?


Oh my sweet naive Laddy, are you sure you're asking _me_?

I'd be interested as fuck in a Tower of God game though, both for playing and hosting. Let me check this week if I get inspired to create some roles (I decided to reread it) and I'll let you know after it.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 8, 2016)

If I decide to do it, I probably have to base it on the specific arc, any ideas?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 8, 2016)

Is this the beginning of the Tower of God curse?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 8, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Is this the beginning of the Tower of God curse?


Probably


----------



## Araragi (Nov 8, 2016)

I was mostly joking cuz of your host meme 


But fam if you're actually gonna do it, go for it 


SinRaven said:


> If I decide to do it, I probably have to base it on the specific arc, any ideas?


Current hell train tbh since it's about to end.


----------



## Savage (Nov 8, 2016)

Am I the the only one to confuse @Senjou and @Satsuki at times?


----------



## Araragi (Nov 8, 2016)

Literally how


----------



## Araragi (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm a guy, she's a girl. I got big avy, she got a big heart. I'm an older player, she's relatively new.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 8, 2016)

I think hammer got them confused in the RWBY game

I've never read Tower of God...and betting on me ever getting started on reading any of the mangas I mean to is almost always a losing bet.


----------



## Araragi (Nov 8, 2016)

I mean ToG isn't like super amazing or anything. It's only some recent chapters that are pretty hype cuz we basically saw top tiers clash that makes me want to play a game based on it.

As a series, it's pretty good and has good premise. I reread part 1 and appreciated it far more than the first time I read through it.
There are some ups and downs but worth the read if you like stuff like it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Magic (Nov 9, 2016)

Satsuki is grill?


----------



## Melodie (Nov 9, 2016)

Savage said:


> Am I the the only one to confuse @Senjou and @Satsuki at times?


Maybe for a millisecond. But it's difficult to confuse the imbecile that is @Senjou


----------



## Magic (Nov 9, 2016)

@Satsuki
are you grill?
hawt grill



dis is a joke, plz no ban me,


----------



## Magic (Nov 9, 2016)

Fuck everything man.

If you dont see me online a few days, I'm probably out of town or drunk or some shit.
Existential crisis mode.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 9, 2016)

My country just had a coup and I'm fine. You guys will survive.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 9, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> My country just had a coup and I'm fine. You guys will survive.


A lot of overreactions to what he might do, might change. There is certainly a fairly major risk to some things but it is not breakdown time.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 9, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> If I decide to do it, I probably have to base it on the specific arc, any ideas?



The Workshop arc was good, I think a game would be nice as well. I'm not sure if the hell train arc would be that good as mafia game, so i would then prefer to have a name hunt station game.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 9, 2016)

We have plenty of tundra and forests for settling up in Canada, if you guys need a place.

I mean...if you're a white, straight, male, I'm sure you're fine. You might have more freedoms than you had before. Everyone else, though-- Canada's immigration website may have crashed due to a flood of inquiries-- but I own a couch and a balcony, and have a spare room.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2016)

Brexit is looking pretty good about now


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2016)

Ill be making mario kart turbo mafia sign ups today. 12-15 players needed. Will be hosted Thursday when I'm free and can quickly process actions


----------



## Araragi (Nov 9, 2016)

Melodie said:


> Maybe for a millisecond. But it's difficult to confuse the imbecile that is @Senjou


who are you again?


----------



## Araragi (Nov 9, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> The Workshop arc was good, I think a game would be nice as well. I'm not sure if the hell train arc would be that good as mafia game, so i would then prefer to have a name hunt station game.


Oh ye meant the name hunt station. I considered it part of the hell train for some reason but was thinking of Kaiser as godfather and her underlings as scum team roles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 9, 2016)

Senjou said:


> I'm a guy, she's a girl. I got big avy, she got a big heart. I'm an older player, she's relatively new.


----------



## Araragi (Nov 9, 2016)

skotty


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 9, 2016)

Senjou said:


> Oh ye meant the name hunt station. I considered it part of the hell train for some reason but was thinking of Kaiser as godfather and her underlings as scum team roles.


I thought about that, but outside of Alpine and Arie Inieta and of course Kaiser herself they're fodder that barely showed enough to get inspired for roles  

But outside or that this arc has been superb and featured the best characters.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 9, 2016)

And I think the name hunt thing could make for a great mechanic in the game.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 9, 2016)

Senjou said:


> Oh ye meant the name hunt station. I considered it part of the hell train for some reason but was thinking of Kaiser as godfather and her underlings as scum team roles.



The hell train would have Hoaqin and Rachel's team as mafia, Baam vs Hoaqin 2.0 would be really nice to see, maybe Hoaqin is gonna win this and not Baam, haha.
But imo the name hunt station could turn out as good game, Kaiser as GF and her underlings would make a nice team, though I only liked Inieta from the 10 bosses.


----------



## Araragi (Nov 9, 2016)

Haoquin would be cool as indie maybe


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 9, 2016)

I think I'd also create a role for Rachel, even though she wasn't a part of this arc. I mean, I just want to see the bitch die.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 9, 2016)

An evolving SK role would be cool, the more people die the stronger Hoaqin gets, I remember him being always hungry for souls, haha. But not sure how that would fit


----------



## Araragi (Nov 9, 2016)

lmao fuck that bitch


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 9, 2016)

I think the One Shot, One Opportunity mini-arc would be a good theme for a Mafia game. Team Leesoo as town, Jyu Viole Grace's group as mafia, and the wandering Androssi as an indie.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 9, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> An evolving SK role would be cool, the more people die the stronger Hoaqin gets, I remember him being always hungry for souls, haha. But not sure how that would fit


Oh I like this idea! Seems fitting for him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 9, 2016)

I will take of all these ideas with me when I reread the suggested arcs. I honestly think Tower of God characters are easy to make roles for, because they usually have a lot to work with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Araragi (Nov 9, 2016)

If you make a Yuri role, I want it


----------



## Araragi (Nov 9, 2016)

Legit feel unnecessarily hyped for this and I'm worried sin might not deliver

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 9, 2016)

That's what you get for asking me 

I said no promises. It all depends on if I get inspired enough to make enough roles. 

But I feel the hype as well and the last time I felt this much hype to host a game was.... well FMA. But I created roles for that too. And unlike with FMA I'm not doing much with my life at the moment, so definitely have time to host a game x)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Araragi (Nov 9, 2016)

hmm
I just realized there isn't gonna be any active games after Mystics is over


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 9, 2016)

Senjou said:


> hmm
> I just realized there isn't gonna be any active games after Mystics is over


Might be for the best. Give people a break for now. I am hoping to maybe get a game idea wrapped around to happen in December but I have stuff to work on for CotH before I can do that.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 9, 2016)

Law said:


> We have plenty of tundra and forests for settling up in Canada, if you guys need a place.
> 
> I mean...if you're a white, straight, male, I'm sure you're fine. You might have more freedoms than you had before. Everyone else, though-- Canada's immigration website may have crashed due to a flood of inquiries-- but I own a couch and a balcony, and have a spare room.


I'll go gay for Sin and come bunk with you.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2016)

Senjou said:


> hmm
> I just realized there isn't gonna be any active games after Mystics is over



 you can always join ole cr's turbo mafia which is starting tomorrow mayhaps


----------



## Magic (Nov 9, 2016)

don't mention FMA lol.... bad mojo


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 9, 2016)

If you say FMA five times in front of a mirror, Sin will come and cancel your game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 9, 2016)

hahaha awesome reference


----------



## Crugyr (Nov 9, 2016)

Omg I want. TOG game please. Workshop, hell train, 20th floor. Even the name station wouldn't be bad, probably give too much spoil though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Araragi (Nov 9, 2016)

goddam, please don't let there be a ToG curse


----------



## Aries (Nov 10, 2016)

FMA Game is cursed... People may not know this but ole CR documented his journey into the game. well the after math. all the way to the present.. I present you Mafia's very first... "Documentary"... 

*CR's: TRAPPED IN THE MAFIA CLOSET  Part 1 





*


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2016)

IMA COUNT TO THREE 

ONE ,


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Stelios (Nov 10, 2016)

whaza


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2016)

Hey how you doing man? Man sucks staying up later in this time zone(west coast u.s), no one else in our community is online.

What time is it for you Euro guys, morning/ afternoon?


----------



## Didi (Nov 10, 2016)

It's 12:43, early in the afternoon


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2016)

Ah, thought so, enjoy your lunches guys.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 10, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Hey how you doing man? Man sucks staying up later in this time zone(west coast u.s), no one else in our community is online.
> 
> What time is it for you Euro guys, morning/ afternoon?



It's like 6:50 on the east coast though. Are you in Cali or somewhere else out west?


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2016)

Yeah san Francisco, Cali. 

Use to live in Massachusetts, Probably going to stay in SF for a good long time (hopefully) very expensive though.


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2016)

666 discussions

town been playing bad lately,

Both Savage, Remchu, Sin Raven (all 3 are bad people born in november)  had birthdays after Law( Who is the authority here)

6+6+8=20/3=  6.6666666666667

Illuminati confirmed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 10, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Yeah san Francisco, Cali.
> 
> Use to live in Massachusetts, Probably going to stay in SF for a good long time (hopefully) very expensive though.



I need to do some research, thinking about moving out west but that seems like a plan a lot of people have now. Just seems like it's a good place to be especially right now.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 10, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Hey how you doing man? Man sucks staying up later in this time zone(west coast u.s), no one else in our community is online.
> 
> What time is it for you Euro guys, morning/ afternoon?



Well it's like 13:16 now in NL


----------



## Stelios (Nov 10, 2016)

I want to go to San Fransisco for long time now and that was initially only because of the McKenzie song

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Well it's like 13:16 now in NL


Yeah good afternoon to you.


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2016)

this ?


----------



## Stelios (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks man , it's 04:20 there , enjoy your drink until you pass out


----------



## Stelios (Nov 10, 2016)

yes. also the global deejays did a good job remixing it


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2016)

I've been all over the place now, starting to love it here. 

Downtown is kinda nuts though, shoutout to the SF homeless


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2016)

Nice song


----------



## Stelios (Nov 10, 2016)

then there are also those famous hill roads that you 've seen in every cop movie.
I want to go on race with a car there and get in jail for it.




granted though it would be better if i played in a movie while doing that


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2016)

I've walked by there!

I've heard stories of people rolling bowling balls down those things....lethal lol


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2016)

There is a gentleman's club adjacent to my main school building.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 10, 2016)

lap dancing is a steal. you blow cash just to jerk it off after. good for a one time experience. any more than that and it's a stupidity imo, if not a total waste of money.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 10, 2016)

You guys are going to have legal too


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2016)

Yeaaaah, lol. Wasn't stopping people from smoking before, police are lax about that stuff....


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 10, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Yeaaaah, lol. Wasn't stopping people from smoking before, police are lax about that stuff....



The fuck man. I mean i'm in the liberal northeast but like I have to meet my guy in a random McDonalds, slide my briefcase over, have him put the product inside, while making sure we're out of the camera view. Like cops want to start shit over half an ounce if they don't like your look or have seen you in the neighborhood "too much".


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2016)

My friend he has the medical card, he orders the stuff or walks/ubers to the place. School lets him smoke in the dorm, since its for anxiety. 
You can order from dealers and they come to you on bicycles or whatever. Very funny 

I see people and smell the stuff all over, especially downtown.
Seen shady people doing harder stuff in plain view in the crazier places like the "tenderloin".


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2016)

Think i was born in the wrong area, love this psychedelic rock stuff
and guitar and blues in general


music is amazing


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2016)

I see people

hahahaha

lol


----------



## Tiger (Nov 10, 2016)

Stelios said:


> lap dancing is a steal. you blow cash just to jerk it off after. good for a one time experience. any more than that and it's a stupidity imo, if not a total waste of money.



Had one bought for me on my 18th birthday. Was cool, but the 6'6, 300lb bouncer staring at me the entire time meant no touchy. Definitely didn't feel the need to jerk off after...lol


----------



## Stelios (Nov 10, 2016)

Law said:


> Had one bought for me on my 18th birthday. Was cool, but the 6'6, 300lb bouncer staring at me the entire time meant no touchy. Definitely didn't feel the need to jerk off after...lol



I had mine at about that time as well but the service was called prive was behind a curtain, no touching rule applied, however she did grab my hands and guide them over her body. I left that place very horny and went immediately to my gf to blow steam... Dancer was hot and the way she did it felt intimate but man what a lie. Women... Sirens...


----------



## Hero (Nov 10, 2016)

at all the people who voted for christmas

people can't even explain why they like that holiday more than any other that something like thanksgiving doesn't offer


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 10, 2016)

Hero said:


> at all the people who voted for christmas
> 
> people can't even explain why they like that holiday more than any other that something like thanksgiving doesn't offer



It's the season to be jolly and joyful.
What more does one want.


----------



## Crugyr (Nov 10, 2016)

I picked Valentine's Day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 10, 2016)

Hero said:


> at all the people who voted for christmas
> 
> people can't even explain why they like that holiday more than any other that something like thanksgiving doesn't offer


Valentine's Day - I've been single my entire life.
Halloween - I don't eat that much candy, I haven't Trick-Or-Treated since elementary school, and I don't particularly care for undead stuff.
Christmas - I get stuff for people that makes them happy, they get me stuff or money in return. As a kid I would get an entire week off of school and have many happy memories as a child of Christmas despite not being a religious person.
New Year's - I don't drink and don't really care about it being a new year. It also signaled the end of the week off I got for Christmas.
Thanksgiving - Wasn't an option and all we do is eat food earlier than normal which quite frankly throws off the rest of my day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 10, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> I picked Valentine's Day.



Why


----------



## Tiger (Nov 10, 2016)

Hero said:


> at all the people who voted for christmas
> 
> people can't even explain why they like that holiday more than any other that something like thanksgiving doesn't offer



I'm sure a great number of people can explain why, but it only matters if you're willing to accept their answer.


----------



## Aries (Nov 10, 2016)

Halloween is the best holiday. Its art personified. The day of imagination. The day where being the bad guy is cool. Plus your rewarded with candy. It was the one day of the year where you could be anything or anyone. 

Xmas is second tho


----------



## Araragi (Nov 10, 2016)

I picked tazmo a shit bc god bless


----------



## Marco (Nov 10, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> Valentine's Day - I've been single my entire life.
> Halloween - I don't eat that much candy, I haven't Trick-Or-Treated since elementary school, and I don't particularly care for undead stuff.
> Christmas - I get stuff for people that makes them happy, they get me stuff or money in return. As a kid I would get an entire week off of school and have many happy memories as a child of Christmas despite not being a religious person.
> New Year's - I don't drink and don't really care about it being a new year. It also signaled the end of the week off I got for Christmas.
> Thanksgiving - Wasn't an option and all we do is eat food earlier than normal which quite frankly throws off the rest of my day.



Valentine's - I've been single and dating (even seriously, twice) these past 10 years, and Valentine's is much more fun when you're single. There's no pressure to make it special for your partner, there's awesome deals at all pubs and stuff, and there's so many groups of hot, single girls who would appreciate some attention.

Christmas - It's all about gifts. That's basically the only reason I enjoy Christmas, as do all my friends.

New Year's - Easily the favorite. Everyone in the world celebrating one day without fail. It's always the wildest party of the year and how do you beat that, honestly?

Thanksgiving - We don't celebrate it here, but I would love to scarf down some turkey at a proper Thanksgiving dinner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hero (Nov 10, 2016)

Ruth wins


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2016)

I like xmas music on the radio and the snow and shit.


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2016)

Plus only time of year we get to sing.

JOY TO THE WORLD


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2016)

but now I HAVE NOTHING LEFT

IM EMPTY INSIDE

BCAUSE MY COUNTRY IS DYING


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2016)

I use to be able to say 


but fack that, now.

I was raised as a child and made to memorize the CONSTITUTION, entire document. Old school shit.

I love this fucking country.

wtf mang


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2016)

Now I resent my fellow man. Creation a mistake. This grand experiment of democracy a mistake.

President should be a respectful person, fuck is going on here. IF we don't have respect, we have nothing. No different from animals.


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2016)

fuck this shit man

why I'm like an anarchist now.

Even question my faith in God. fuck this shit man

/end rant.


----------



## Aries (Nov 10, 2016)

The struggle is real


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 10, 2016)

I just try to stay positive in all of this, that something like this is what is needed for this countries extremely flawed political system to finally change. The costs aren't likely to be overall worth it but it is the reality that we have to live in.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2016)

RemChu said:


> 666 discussions
> 
> town been playing bad lately,
> 
> ...




No one else commented on this.... I put like 4 mins of work into it.


----------



## Marco (Nov 10, 2016)

Maybe because you said "both" and then mentioned 3 guys.


----------



## Crugyr (Nov 10, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why


Why not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2016)

@Marco was pretty late, I was out of my mind.


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2016)

I mentioned 3 gays


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2016)

Playing matchmaker, got my Brazilian bro and going to make him meet this Brazilian chick from one of my classes, the Japanese descent one. Turns out they are both from Sao Paulo.

Not many brazilians here so why not right.


----------



## Magic (Nov 11, 2016)

thinking of seeing this dude next friday, should be lit.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 11, 2016)

RemChu said:


> No one else commented on this.... I put like 4 mins of work into it.


I ignored it because you spelled my name wrong.

THERE IS NO SPACE.


----------



## Magic (Nov 11, 2016)

D: 

I know that I did that on purpose ...


----------



## Crugyr (Nov 11, 2016)

Lol


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 11, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> Why not



I asked first, answer my question


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 11, 2016)

Regarding the holidays in the poll it really was easy.

I think Valentine's Day is just really cheesy. I remember our high school had this rose event where you could send a rose to someone (anonymously or not) and they'd deliver it to them in class. I manned up and sent a rose to this girl I had a crush on and she smiled but rejected me (rip heart). That's the most I ever did for Valentine's Day and probably will be until the day I get a steady relationship.

Halloween we don't really celebrate around here. Maybe a Halloween themed party for birthdays that are around that time, or maybe a themed event somewhere, but that's it. It is kinda on my bucket list to go trick or treating in Murica some day, even though that's weird for a grown man. I just loved the idea as a kid.

New Years is great. I love to watch the Fireworks, I love to drink the champagne and I love to be surrounded my loved ones. I always get really drunk and usually spend the time with different people each year (one year I choose my family, then my hometown friends, then my friends at the city I'm living in, etc). It's always great, but it doesn't compare to Christmas.

Christmas is the best in every single way. Just thinking about it gives me a warm feeling inside. I love my family, so I spend most of Christmas with them. Three days, three giant dinners with the most delicious foods. And the presents at Christmas morning! Or what about all the lovely Christmas movies and songs! Everything is so great and festive and I never can stop smiling. Truly the most wonderful time of the year. 

My other favorite holiday is carnaval, where we dress up in crazy customes (like Halloween, only less creepy and more funny) and drink for five days straight. It's a party with the entire town and I love it.

And of course Tazmo a shit. I celebrate that every day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Nov 11, 2016)

1 vote for Halloween


----------



## Savage (Nov 11, 2016)

I spy Nois-sama!


----------



## Magic (Nov 11, 2016)

Man fuck that dj, kinda hate his style


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 11, 2016)

hey mafia buddies
please participate in


----------



## Crugyr (Nov 11, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> I asked first, answer my question


Day of love and lust

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Nov 11, 2016)

So, I'm finally almost at the conclusion of the Chimera arc.

You know what I loved about watching the 2011 HxH sub? It's that my memory is so fucking shit, I remembered practically nothing. Like, everything. This happens to me when I read books after a long time (I'll keep thinking I didn't finish the book, but as I read further, I'll go, "Oh, I read this part, too," until I reach the end and realize I've read it before), but not much watching stuff.

So it was almost like I was watching HxH for the first time. Dope.


----------



## Aries (Nov 11, 2016)

Got a neat premise for a mafia story for the mafia section. Brings back the good ole days in the fc where did mafia community driven plots that were not edits


----------



## Aries (Nov 11, 2016)

What animal do you think represents you and why?


----------



## Marco (Nov 11, 2016)

WPK - Wolf.
Law - Tiger.

ezpz

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Aries (Nov 11, 2016)

But what about you Marco? What animal do you feel your most alike?


----------



## Marco (Nov 11, 2016)

I like gorillas. They're baws.


----------



## Marco (Nov 11, 2016)

I like panther/jaguars too. Don't really see any similarities to any animal though.

Melodie is snek

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Nov 12, 2016)

A gorilla eh? Here's what I find out about a gorillas personality since chose it as your spirit animal

*Gorilla Characteristics*

Large size

Unpretentious

Fun loving
Adventurous

Gentle

Lazy

*Gorillas are strong, unpolished individuals with a gruff exterior that conceals their soft and chewy center. They are capable, happy-go-lucky individuals with a disarming naivete. Maybe a little hairy with a tattoo or two too, they are unpretentious and engaging creatures who brighten everyone's day with their enthusiastically warm greetings. They pay little attention to their physical condition and can even be a bit of a slob. With this tendency to be untidy, a gorilla isn't one to recycle or pick up after itself.

Gorillas are intelligent but not overly motivated. When young they avoid formal learning, and as an adult their intelligence manifests itself as street-smarts. They have the talent and problem-solving skills to be excellent mechanics, plumbers or repair people.

Their career, however, takes a backseat to the pursuit of recreational activity and they will rarely reach great heights in business. However, if they're lucky enough to find a job that incorporates fun and physical prowess - such as a personal trainer or professional wrestler - they can certainly rise to the top of their field.

Gorillas' appreciation for the good life puts them in good stead for careers in the service industry, including the hotel and restaurant businesses, and customers appreciate a gorilla's gruff but can-do attitude.

Gorillas are unmotivated by money, and they avoid strenuous physical exertion in favor of spending their leisure time at play. Drawn to social groups, the classic gorilla scene is a group of Hells Angels revving their bikes, mimicking a gorillalike chest pounding and roaring*


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 12, 2016)

Marco said:


> WPK - Wolf.
> Law - Tiger.
> 
> ezpz


Fox works maybe a bit better but given my username and history probably best to stick with wolf.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 12, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Fox works maybe a bit better but given my username and history probably best to stick with wolf.



Mongolian grassland wolves are smaller than North American wolves, closer to coyotes. They're also colored like coyotes because they hide in tall grass instead of forests. And are more agile than strong.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 12, 2016)

Law said:


> Mongolian grassland wolves are smaller than North American wolves, closer to coyotes. They're also colored like coyotes because they hide in tall grass instead of forests. And are more agile than strong.


It is more about cunning than raw strength vs agility.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 12, 2016)

This is one of the reasons I love the His Dark Materials series so much(Golden Compass/The Northern Lights, The Subtle Knife and The Amber Spyglass). Everyone has a being called a daemon, a physical manifestation of their soul. When they are young it can change shape to any animal at will but once they reach adulthood it takes a single animal form that fits them best.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 12, 2016)

Did anyone here read/watch Death Note? I wanna play a game 



Crugyr said:


> Day of love and lust



You think about it more positive than I do 



Aries said:


> What animal do you think represents you and why?



It would be a bird, maybe a Sparrow or Magpie. I have no specific reason other than I like birds and they look adorable, haha.

How about you Aries? What animal represents you?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 12, 2016)

There have been multiple Death Note games on this site. Wouldn't mind another though, especially as they have the perfect means of allowing people to role reveal but have it be punished. So perfect that any other similar method is defined as a Death Note mechanic.

It is such an easy game to design too. I might quickly throw something together if there is a co-host to help with vote counts and starting/ending phases.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 12, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> There have been multiple Death Note games on this site. Wouldn't mind another though, especially as they have the perfect means of allowing people to role reveal but have it be punished. So perfect that any other similar method is defined as a Death Note mechanic.
> 
> It is such an easy game to design too. I might quickly throw something together if there is a co-host to help with vote counts and starting/ending phases.



Oh yeah, sounds awesome and I can't wait for your game


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm a Raven.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 12, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> Oh yeah, sounds awesome and I can't wait for your game


I will probably just go look at the other DN games, take what looks good there and then implement the ideas I have already thought of just this morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2016)

K @Dragon D. Luffy don't understand how you so introvert, talking with the friend from Sao Paulo, he is living it up like Charlie sheen,

fuck man
, his gf in brazil cute as fuck too 

He showed me i was like " *1sec glance* WOW good shit man, good shit*


tbh though surprise this kid still alive the way he describes his partying back home hahaha


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 12, 2016)

I guess I just... am?

Don't see the appeal in living like Charlie Sheen tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Nov 12, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> It would be a bird, maybe a Sparrow or Magpie. I have no specific reason other than I like birds and they look adorable, haha.
> 
> How about you Aries? What animal represents you?



Sparrows are pretty adorable. Having the ability to fly is awesome. As for me its a tough choice. My animal would have to be a trickster archetype so I would say my animal would likely be a Coyote. 

The coyote often symbolizes the trickster or joker. However, its symbolism is associated with a deep magic of life and creation. It can be considered as having the following meanings:


*Jokester*
*Adaptability*
*Reveal the truth behind illusion and chaos*
*Playfulness*
*Paradoxical nature, personality difficult to categorize*
*Beware of the dark side of things and play on your resources*
The wisdom delivered by the coyote spirit animal is rarely direct. The way of the coyote is to teach through ways that do not appear straightforward. It may also use subterfuge or trickery to reach its goal or deliver its message.

Don’t be fooled by the coyote’s way: In any circumstances you encounter, no matter how pleasant or clear they appear to be, there’s a hidden wisdom for you to reap. Be aware of the round about ways of the coyote totem and its teaching

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2016)

I waved and said good morning to a redtail hawk before and it squawked back. Then I got greeted by a hawk one day that flew like right in my fucking face while walking home. Shit was huuuuge.... 

I've tried talking to this local chipmunk at my house (Massachusetts), gave him some food too. Now he always comes to greet me and chirps and shit, very funny.

I just stand there and stuff ....like "Dude ok, but I can't understand anything what you are saying" 

love chipmunks. 

No idea what my spririt animal would be......If I have anything like that it's a girl inside of me, :jung


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I guess I just... am?
> 
> Don't see the appeal in living like Charlie Sheen tbh.


no fuck charlier sheen.

i mean

Brazil is great party city man.

beautiful people
beautiful culture


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 12, 2016)

RemChu said:


> no fuck charlier sheen.
> 
> i mean
> 
> ...



Fuck parties. I think the most efficient way for me to get depressed is going to a party. I hate every single thing about them. They make me feel hopeless and lose my self-esteem.

I agree Brazil is more lively though. The people are just more fun, and the climate is way better. When I spent a year in UK I was way more introverted than now. Is spent all the time locked in my room playing tf2 (I think I got very close to getting clinically depressed there). While here… I at least feel like I want to go out, even if I'm not likely to talk with anyone.


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2016)

OH what did you main for tf2?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 12, 2016)

RemChu said:


> OH what did you main for tf2?



Pyro.

Followed by Engineer, Spy, Heavy and Medic. But mostly Pyro.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm dieing to play Overwatch but my computer probably doesnt run it. Gotta wait at least half a year till my father buys me a new one or I get a raise and can afford one myself.


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2016)

We are mortal enemies, I was a fantastic spy main.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 12, 2016)

I was good enough with Spy to do well depending on the map, but it took me ages of practicing to get good. Definitely the hardest class in the game.

I loved Pyro since day 1 though, and only got better over time. I instinctively knew how I had to move to beat classes with longer range. I used walls to my advantage, ambused and abused airblast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Nov 12, 2016)

Fuck spies, man. 

I was a Sniper main. And secondary Soldier, Demoman, Scout.

But I ended up playing medic a shit load more than my secondaries. Because fucking no one ever picks medic in pub games.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Nov 12, 2016)

Demoman was always the most fun to play as, though I main'd as Sniper cause I was best at it. Soldier's boring when you first play but once you get the basics of rocketjumping down, it's a fucking blast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 12, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm dieing to play Overwatch but my computer probably doesnt run it. Gotta wait at least half a year till my father buys me a new one or I get a raise and can afford one myself.


I thought the same, yet some satanic gal still bought me Overwatch for my birthday  (thanks btw @Melodie <3).

Turns out my toaster can actually run it. On lowest settings, with a lot of lag. But hey, I can play it and know at least 50% what is happening in game so sometimes it can be fun! 

My wallet won't allow me to get a new, decent pc for at least a year and a half I guess (buying 3ds with Pokemon Moon soon + going on a trip to Asia to visit my brother next summer for which I need to save a lot of money). I'm patient. I can run a lot of other games that can keep me occupied. 

I only fear people will be done with OW by then (I think not, but I get paranoid).


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 12, 2016)

Marco said:


> Demoman was always the most fun to play as, though I main'd as Sniper cause I was best at it. Soldier's boring when you first play but once you get the basics of rocketjumping down, it's a fucking blast.



You play all the classes I didnt lol.

My aim was terrible (you can thank that to teenage years spent playing RPGs instead of counter strike like the other kids did), so I always gravitated towards classes that didn't require much aim.

Demoman was my 6th class though. Followed by Scout. I couldn't play the last too.


----------



## Araragi (Nov 12, 2016)

an animal aye? something lazy/gentle but does some real shit when it gets down to it. Yet not quite a carnivore.

I'll say elephant


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2016)

I could check my most played but probably uh

Spy, scout, soldier/demo

love rocket jumps fuuuck
demoman sticky bomb camping feels so good

usually played scout with the triple jump and the shot gun that gives you knockback, so I would have potentially 4 air jumps. Good for CTF


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 12, 2016)

My class choice depended on type of map, really.

If on koth, I'd go Pyro or mini-sentry engineer.

If on Attack/Defense, Heavy and Medic were the way to go, followed by Pyro\Eng on defense and maybe Spy.

On CP, Medic is a god. Pyro is weak but fun. Demoman is great too.

CtF is all about Engineer, followed by Pyro or Spy if I get bored.

Payload Race was Pyro heaven, except for Hightower which was for mini-sentry engy. Heavy was good too.

Spy worked better in some specifc maps, mostly Viaduct and Barnblitz.


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm that spy camping your spawn, that guy
its me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crugyr (Nov 12, 2016)

Sniper all the way, and if I'm feeling confident I'll play as heavy to let loose


----------



## Crugyr (Nov 12, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> Did anyone here read/watch Death Note? I wanna play a game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm what I said isn't positive, more just things it revolves around. It good be breakups and scandals when it comes to love and lust.

But I do like to think positive and you should too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 12, 2016)

RemChu said:


> I'm that spy camping your spawn, that guy
> its me



If I am an enemy Pyro camping your spawn as you try to leave to go to my spawn, that is me.

I'd circle the map on Nucleus flaming people at their spawn over and over.


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> If I am an enemy Pyro camping your spawn as you try to leave to go to my spawn, that is me.
> 
> I'd circle the map on Nucleus flaming people at their spawn over and over.



I think i have like 1k hours, played tf2 one summer sooo long


----------



## Marco (Nov 12, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You play all the classes I didnt lol.
> 
> My aim was terrible (you can thank that to teenage years spent playing RPGs instead of counter strike like the other kids did), so I always gravitated towards classes that didn't require much aim.
> 
> Demoman was my 6th class though. Followed by Scout. I couldn't play the last too.



I was a hardcore CS player when I was a kid. Hardcore like, my team took part in 3-4 competitions every year. Even got onto this tv show about counter strike. That's right, India had a national TV show airing on one of our premiere sports channels about counter strike teams, and this was 10 years ago.

Probably why I gravitated towards classes that involved twitchy fingers.

Scout is hella fun on comp servers. Didn't really take part in any competitive tourneys or whatever but I played on comp servers a lot 'cause it was nice to play with people who understand what a "team" means.


----------



## Marco (Nov 12, 2016)

My choice usually depended on the team composition. 50% of the games, I'd join a team and realize no one is fucking medic and that's why the team is getting fucked. 

I'd choose sniper if there was no other snipers on the team. Unless we're playing barnblitz. Used to kill it with my bow there.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 12, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> Hmmm what I said isn't positive, more just things it revolves around. It good be breakups and scandals when it comes to love and lust.
> 
> But I do like to think positive and you should too



You voted on valentines day because of possible breakups and scandals? idek why I'm still surprised when I get answers like this from you 
I never think positive, you should know this by now


----------



## Tiger (Nov 12, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> This is one of the reasons I love the His Dark Materials series so much(Golden Compass/The Northern Lights, The Subtle Knife and The Amber Spyglass). Everyone has a being called a daemon, a physical manifestation of their soul. When they are young it can change shape to any animal at will but once they reach adulthood it takes a single animal form that fits them best.



Ever since I was 3, there's been no question I have a connection to tigers. I watched the Golden Compass when it came out (I know, you probably hate the movie), and didn't even know it was a series at the time.

Since I made that connection at such a young age, I really can't tell if I was always going to grow into these characteristics, and it was a perfect circumstance, or if playing with tigers shaped me as I grew up.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 12, 2016)

Law said:


> Ever since I was 3, there's been no question I have a connection to tigers. I watched the Golden Compass when it came out (I know, you probably hate the movie), and didn't even know it was a series at the time.
> 
> Since I made that connection at such a young age, I really can't tell if I was always going to grow into these characteristics, and it was a perfect circumstance, or if playing with tigers shaped me as I grew up.


In some ways, you could fit Lyra's dad, Lord Asriel. His daemon is a snow leopard though. In my case, my family has always had cats and never any dogs. Part of my canine obsession came from that, since I have generally been of two halves. In grade school in Michigan I had my geeky friends in school who I'd talk and act out cartoons with but on the walk home I'd roughhouse with a different set of boys. I'm too passionate to be a cat but too cunning, introverted and devious to be a dog/wolf. That is why a fox fits better I think.

I didn't entirely hate the movie. I might have, if not for Nicole Kidman's performance as Ms.Coulter.


----------



## Marco (Nov 12, 2016)

I said gorillas mostly because one of my favorite books as a child was _Animorphs, _where the main characters could absorb the DNA of others and morph into them whenever they wanted. One of the main characters was called Marco and his primary battle morph was a gorilla.


----------



## Crugyr (Nov 12, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> You voted on valentines day because of possible breakups and scandals? idek why I'm still surprised when I get answers like this from you
> I never think positive, you should know this by now


That's not why, I was just givzing an example of it being negative when it came to move and lust.

I also think positive thoughts n V day. Got to. And yes I know miss negativity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 12, 2016)

Marco said:


> Shiiiiiiit!!!!
> 
> WPK is an Animorphs fan! Damn. You hardly meet people who read this book. This book is easily the reason I became a "reader". I read every book in the series and collecting each of them over 3-4 years was satisfying as fuck.


It was a series that wasn't afraid of going too far, there was quite a lot of dark stuff in Animorph's. The action and tension felt real as there were severe consequences when the characters failed, which happened fairly often.

I think you might have also liked Meg : A Novel of Deep Terror and its sequels, if what kept you from getting into other books was a lack of action.


----------



## Marco (Nov 12, 2016)

Yep, that's what really pulled me to Animorphs. I was really young when I first read it (around 10-12) and I'd never imagined the stuff I saw in Animorphs. It had always been "good guys win cause they're good yada yada" and Animorphs really stood out. It wasn't until I was 13 or so when I actually started collecting the series and I was 15 by the time I was actually able to get my hands on everything (the last 10 were easy to find but it was hard finishing up 35-50, IIRC).

I wouldn't say the action is what drew me in. I used to read Hardy Boys, Goosebumps and stuff before I came across Animorphs, and while they were entertaining, they never really gripped me. I think the thing that really gripped me about Animorphs was how dark it was, especially for someone first being introduced to "dark" stuff. But what really made me a fan was the characters and how well they were developed throughout the series.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 12, 2016)

What is it about whiskey that you start to appreciate once above 30? Is it maybe the increasing dead taste buds in your tongue that can no longer get erected easily?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 12, 2016)

Stelios said:


> What is it about whiskey that you start to appreciate once above 30? Is it maybe the increasing dead taste buds in your tongue that can no longer get erected easily?


Are you sure you're talking about your _tastebuds_ not getting erected easily anymore?


----------



## Marco (Nov 12, 2016)

I've been appreciating whiskey since I was 21, so there's that. But it's not about age as much as about experience, I imagine. A 30-year-old has probably been drinking for 10-15 years.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 12, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Are you sure you're talking about your _tastebuds_ not getting erected easily anymore?



You would like to learn that first hand blondie, wouldn't you? 




Marco said:


> I've been appreciating whiskey since I was 21, so there's that. But it's not about age as much as about experience, I imagine. A 30-year-old has probably been drinking for 10-15 years.



I tried it at 16 first time it was hard. At 21-22 it made my stomach upside down, I used to top nights drunk with "submarines" beer+ whiskey shot. But it's been 2-3 years now I'm a sucker for 16 year old bottles.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 12, 2016)

I really want a Meg movie, they've been trying for nearly two decades to get one made and still no sign. If well executed, would dethrone Jaws as the best shark movie.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 12, 2016)

Stelios said:


> You would like to learn that first hand blondie, wouldn't you?


I haven't had Greek in a while


----------



## Stelios (Nov 12, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> I haven't had Greek in a while

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Nov 12, 2016)

You are so bedazzled you can't type or what? When we gonna go for drinks u, me n @Chaos ?
Coming weekend would be a good chance


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 12, 2016)

Stelios said:


> You are so bedazzled you can't type or what? When we gonna go for drinks u, me n @Chaos ?
> Coming weekend would be a good chance


I am.  

Next weekend is a no go for me. Got some parties to go to.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 12, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> I am.
> 
> Next weekend is a no go for me. Got some parties to go to.




ooo young single  people parties. Tell me more


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 12, 2016)

Stelios said:


> ooo young single  people parties. Tell me more


No you're too old bye


----------



## Stelios (Nov 12, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> No you're too old bye

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 12, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> No you're too old bye


Is 25 too old?


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 12, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Is 25 too old?


No 25 is young and fresh and hot


----------



## Stelios (Nov 12, 2016)

At 31 and shaved and got asked for ID in Jumbo for buying Belgische biertjes.


----------



## Melodie (Nov 12, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm dieing to play Overwatch but my computer probably doesnt run it. Gotta wait at least half a year till my father buys me a new one or I get a raise and can afford one myself.



You can test how it goes November 18-21. Will be free weekend for PC.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Aries (Nov 12, 2016)

Never played overwatch, but seen zero play it. Calls it addicting.


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2016)

did animorphs have a show? I remember reading it too.

shared childhood culture and experience through media is amazing eh?

The medium is the message.


----------



## Marco (Nov 12, 2016)

Fuck Overwatch and Blizzard. Not even selling the game in my country.



Stelios said:


> I tried it at 16 first time it was hard. At 21-22 it made my stomach upside down, I used to top nights drunk with "submarines" beer+ whiskey shot. But it's been 2-3 years now I'm a sucker for 16 year old bottles.



When I first started drinking, it was all "chug this bottle of vodka," then I progressed to actually enjoying beer around 16. It wasn't until around 20 that I actually started liking whiskey and rum enough that I stopped using mixers with them. Haven't looked back, to be honest. I love beer, yeah, but given a choice, I'm gonna be drinking some nice whiskey with a little bit of water.



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I really want a Meg movie, they've been trying for nearly two decades to get one made and still no sign. If well executed, would dethrone Jaws as the best shark movie.


II've been waiting for an animated adaptation of Animorphs for a decade. Now, that shit would be fucking gravy.



RemChu said:


> did animorphs have a show? I remember reading it too.
> 
> shared childhood culture and experience through media is amazing eh?
> 
> The medium is the message.


There was a horrible Nickelodeon live action show, yeah.


----------



## Aries (Nov 12, 2016)

Right in the feels.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 12, 2016)

Marco said:


> Fuck Overwatch and Blizzard. Not even selling the game in my country.


Can't you just buy it online..?


----------



## Marco (Nov 12, 2016)

Nope. No option to buy it unless I use a VPN or something.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 12, 2016)

Little Girl, what's your name? ?

(I know it says US, but that shouldn't matter, Melodie bought it for me from her sandy dune)


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 12, 2016)

Oh nevermind you should select a country.

Idk how this works.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 12, 2016)

Oh that only matters for physical copies duh.

Here, you just didn't try hard enough!


----------



## Marco (Nov 12, 2016)

Last time I tried, it took me to battlenet shop, where it didn't let me buy. Saying not available in my country.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 13, 2016)

Marco said:


> II've been waiting for an animated adaptation of Animorphs for a decade. Now, that shit would be fucking gravy


Easier to get away with the dark stuff in books. Can't imagine a faithful adaptation being done and still having enough of an audience for the creators to think it worth it. Netflix would be the only hope, especially given that they are making an a Series of Unfortunate Events adaptation


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2016)

going to re-read those animorph books, was reading the synopsis for the show, i forgot the story was so badass.......


----------



## Catamount (Nov 13, 2016)

I am tired


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 13, 2016)

Catamount said:


> I am tired



I just woke up from a 4-ish hour nap.


----------



## Catamount (Nov 13, 2016)

Why are you still alive?


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 13, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Why are you still alive?



I ask myself that question several times a year.

Got no answer for you though.


----------



## Catamount (Nov 13, 2016)

Cause life is unfair


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 13, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Cause life is unfair



Life is like a box of chocolates.


----------



## Catamount (Nov 13, 2016)

The same color as shit.


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 13, 2016)

Catamount said:


> The same color as shit.



But better tasting.


----------



## Catamount (Nov 13, 2016)

You had to taste shit to know the difference. I didn't know your life was that hard...


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 13, 2016)

Catamount said:


> You had to taste shit to know the difference. I didn't know your life was that hard...



Well.. you know nothing, Cat Snow.


----------



## Catamount (Nov 13, 2016)

I know snow at least.
It sucks.


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 13, 2016)

Catamount said:


> I know snow at least.
> It sucks.



Snow is best!


----------



## Tiger (Nov 13, 2016)

Meanwhile in Northern Canada:

It's still 8-15 degrees Celsius in the middle of November.

Skiers and snowboarders require crisis counseling.

More at 11.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 13, 2016)

8 degrees is really cold. I don't know how you can live there.

Meanwhile, temperatures over 40 are starting to get too common where I live though.


----------



## Catamount (Nov 13, 2016)

Meanwhile, life is stuck here cause of little below zero and little snow. National crisis. Fuck this shit. Still going to work tomorrow.


----------



## Catamount (Nov 13, 2016)

Fuck
This
Shit


----------



## Catamount (Nov 13, 2016)

Ok I am off till some other time when I don't sleep.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 13, 2016)

If I bet on Remchu being drunk/high 99% of the time hes posts I'd feel good about my chances.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Nov 13, 2016)

re: TF2 talk


Spy da best

I was a godly spy with the Saharan set
only thing that sucked about it was its revolver being kinda weak but it was so much fun otherwise


Pyro was fun too
rest I played pretty evenly, maybe Soldier a little less cuz that's the only class I was really bad at

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Nov 13, 2016)

Also the medieval map was top tier fun with bros
had some good times with the yammy knights there


Either huntsmanning folks or going full demoknight on them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2016)

Catamount said:


> You had to taste shit to know the difference. I didn't know your life was that hard...


Hahaha


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2016)

I saw this today 

ehhhh 6/10?

I mean it was decent....but ya not as hype as the trailer makes it out to be. Very slow pace, philosophical at times. I agree with the end meaning though, but that is for another time...


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2016)

this m shamalama 
movie looks good


and this looks fantastic too


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 13, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> If I bet on Remchu being drunk/high 99% of the time hes posts I'd feel good about my chances.



This crossed my mind... several times.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 13, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> 8 degrees is really cold. I don't know how you can live there.
> 
> Meanwhile, temperatures over 40 are starting to get too common where I live though.



It was 10 degrees when I left my apartment in basketball shorts.

How are people such wimps?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 13, 2016)

Law said:


> How are people such wimps?



They spent most of their life in a warmer climate.


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2016)

Your Flesh Against Mine 11:19 - 15:50


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2016)

feeling melancolía


----------



## Tiger (Nov 13, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> They spent most of their life in a warmer climate.



Took my lowkey rhetorical taunt and scienced it.

Yeah, I know, lol


----------



## Magic (Nov 14, 2016)

@Senjou Does her 3d appeal to you?


----------



## Savage (Nov 14, 2016)

@RemChu 

That allied movie does look like it'll be good. I aint trusting no shamablam movie tho lol


----------



## Stelios (Nov 14, 2016)

Didi said:


> re: TF2 talk
> 
> 
> Spy da best
> ...




It's been some time since I opened tf2. My new OW game is very needy. Loot boxes


----------



## Magic (Nov 14, 2016)

Savage said:


> @RemChu
> 
> That allied movie does look like it'll be good.* I aint trusting no shamablam movie tho lol*


true lol

but the beast thing, dude going to metamorphosis on those chicks. I want to see if he will actually you know bulk up into a demon shit.


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 14, 2016)

Law said:


> Took my lowkey rhetorical taunt and scienced it.
> 
> Yeah, I know, lol



I know you know.

I would have actually been disappointed if you didn't know.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 14, 2016)

Mr. Right on Netflix is an awesome movie.

Love Anna Kendrick and Sam Rockwell. 


I'M A T-REX. I'M INVINCIBLE, RAWR.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marco (Nov 14, 2016)

Watch _Wild Target _for a similar, but much funnier, take take. It has Bill Nighy, Emily Blunt, and Rupert Grint.


----------



## Araragi (Nov 14, 2016)

RemChu said:


> @Senjou Does her 3d appeal to you?


not particularly, no. Would have been nice to see a face tho, gurl got game


----------



## Stelios (Nov 14, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 14, 2016)

We had snow but it's melting 

Been watching Twin Peaks. What a wild freakin ride


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm a bit interesting in how many games everyone of you already played and when you started with Mafia


----------



## Tiger (Nov 14, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm a bit interesting in how many games everyone of you already played and when you started with Mafia



First game in 2002. Played a handful of times until '05, when I got a lot more into it.

I've played way too many games to count since then, on 6 or 7 (?) different sites. None of which were turbo games. I broke triple digits before playing my first game on NF as one of the several people credited for bringing it here. That game was role-madness, and it was the craziest, most fun game I'd ever played til that point...and it's why NF became my main site for mafia. Probably the only reason I'm on NF, period.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Nov 14, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm a bit interesting in how many games everyone of you already played and when you started with Mafia





Too many to count


Started playing mafia in either 06 or 07 I believe, on another forum I frequented
been playing it irl since 09 as well
then been playing it on NF since 2010
played near every game on here in in second half of 2010 and whole of 2011, then I slowed down a bit (cuz it was getting too crazy) and only played games I was extra interested in / was personally invited to, occasionally playing more again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 14, 2016)

Any of you watch the new South Park ? Garrison won


----------



## Magic (Nov 14, 2016)

Mafia lie detector be like


----------



## Melodie (Nov 14, 2016)

Played few games of mafia in like 2013. Returned mid 2015 and been playing since. Yet some people here think I have been playing for ages.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Nov 14, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm a bit interesting in how many games everyone of you already played and when you started with Mafia


Oh, shit. Mine is beyond beyond-counting. Like, thousands, Though 90% of these were real-time games which don't last more than an hour or two.

First time I played mafia was in RL with friends. Just a fun drinking game. Then I joined a Naruto Mafia game on NF back in early '10. Disappeared about the time '11 was ending and came back in '13. It was around this time that mafia grew from a harmless hobby to a legit obsession. I used to play shit load on epicmafia, because I needed mafia fix while waiting for games to fill here, and it really helped improve my surface game - like having a good presence in the dayphase, tone-reading, town-telling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 14, 2016)

Started mafia in 2012. Can't say how many I have played with certainty, around 50 or so. I played a lot of games when I first joined up until around when I hosted Favorites III, after which my number of games played plummeted. Dropped hard enough that by the 2014 Mafiawards I only had like five games under my belt for the year. Still won Best Townie though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Nov 14, 2016)

I started playing less then 2 weeks after joining this board in Nov. 2010. It was a bleach game and ended up winning. A month after joining I was hosting games. 2 months after hosting my first game was dubbed a young prospect to pay close attention to. By 5 months into my mafia run was dubbed the king of troll hosts here during the mafia fc days till now.

Though I've been here for a while I'm not really known for the player aspect in the mafia community but more of the host aspect and other contributions I've done for this community. Have to many games played to count

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Araragi (Nov 14, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm a bit interesting in how many games everyone of you already played and when you started with Mafia


I'd say at least 25-30 I believe. Been playing since 2013 but only became a relatively active player that didn't solely fluff in like 2015.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crugyr (Nov 15, 2016)

Lol been playing mafia since July of 2015. That's about it.

I've played so much compared to you guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 15, 2016)

Played town of salem like 5 times and then I played on here ~13 games. If you want to know how to win games, I can teach you my secrets for 5 chocolate bars

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 15, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm a bit interesting in how many games everyone of you already played and when you started with Mafia



I was introduced to mafia in September 2010 here on NF by @Didi .
Took a break from NF at some point for a year or something and came back late 2015.
Played a game here and there on different sites, but for some mysterious reason always get lynched on day 1.

No idea how many games I've played, but I'd guess about 200.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 15, 2016)

So, which one of you mafia nerds is the bestest mafia player there ever was


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 15, 2016)

Nello said:


> So, which one of you mafia nerds is the bestest mafia player there ever was



Alwaysmind.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 15, 2016)

What happened to him anyway, he doesn't seem to try very hard anymore


----------



## Stelios (Nov 15, 2016)

Ladies and gents 

Here's a gif for inexplicable reasons


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 15, 2016)

Nello said:


> What happened to him anyway, he doesn't seem to try very hard anymore



No idea. 

@Alwaysmind 



Stelios said:


> Ladies and gents
> 
> Here's a gif for inexplicable reasons



> inexplicable reasons

_Uh huh._


----------



## Tiger (Nov 15, 2016)

Greatest mafia player ever?

Why, that'd have to be raynpelikoneet! Very likable fellow. He'll tell you as much himself.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hero (Nov 15, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm a bit interesting in how many games everyone of you already played and when you started with Mafia


I'm not sure how many games, but I've been playing since August 2010

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 15, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> No idea.
> 
> @Alwaysmind
> 
> ...



Like I said I had internet troubles right at the time of the last two mafia games and I had to move rather quickly. Now everything should be good.


----------



## Nello (Nov 15, 2016)

Allow me to bask in your presence!



Please, let me learn from your greatness: what should I have for dinner today?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 15, 2016)

Nello said:


> Allow me to bask in your presence!
> 
> 
> 
> Please, let me learn from your greatness: what should I have for dinner today?



A nice curry soup.


----------



## Nello (Nov 15, 2016)

He has spoken! Praise be to curry soup!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aries (Nov 15, 2016)

Where have all the good town players gone?
And where are all the active townies ?
Where's the streetwise Vigilante to fight the rising Mafia odds?
Isn't there a Town Cop upon a fiery steed?

Late at nightphase I toss and I turn
And I dream of what I need!!!!
I need a Townie hero
I'm holding out for a Townie hero 'til the end of the night 

He's gotta be meta
And he's gotta be fast
And he's gotta be fresh for a debate fight

I need a town hero
I'm holding out for a townie hero 'til the morning dayphase
He's gotta be sure
And it's gotta be soon
And he's gotta be Townier than Town!
(Townier than town)

Somewhere after night phase 
In my wildest fantasy
Somewhere just beyond my towning reach
There's someone reaching back for me contribute
Making valid arguments like the thunder and multi quoting rising like heat
It's gonna take a XXXDARKXNATIONXXX to sweep me off my feet!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 15, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm a bit interesting in how many games everyone of you already played and when you started with Mafia


How many games, no clue.  Definitely over 50, maybe over 100. 

I started playing when I was about 14 years old, which was in 2005. It was on a Dutch forum and I liked it so much, I brought the game to two other forums I liked (where I hosted half of the time). Over the years I lost some of those sites and visited others, sometimes with mafia and sometimes without. In 2012 I joined NF and started playing here. This probably has been the most competitive and inventive place I joined (haven't joined other places since I got here). The past few years have thus been a wIld ride for me.

I think I played about 90% of the games here since I joined, not counting those when I was on my 1-year break or smaller breaks in between.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Nov 15, 2016)

Aries said:


> Where have all the good town players gone?
> And where are all the active townies ?
> Where's the streetwise Vigilante to fight the rising Mafia odds?
> Isn't there a Town Cop upon a fiery steed?
> ...



1. I read it with the proper tune, and it was great.

2. I can't help but have mixed feelings. On one hand, I'm a bad guy so it feels somewhat good that my side is winning. On the other hand, winning doesn't mean much if the competition is on a lower level.


----------



## Nello (Nov 15, 2016)

Idk, town definitely wins more in my experience


----------



## Stelios (Nov 15, 2016)

Nello said:


> Idk, town definitely wins more in my experience


----------



## Nello (Nov 15, 2016)

Did I miss a joke


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 15, 2016)

There is this myth here that scum wins most of the time and players are only good at beig scum.

It's BS. The same players who are bad townies are usually bad scum, and vice-versa. Town being bad is just more noticeable.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 15, 2016)

Scum won more games than town in 2014, but town won more in 2015. The first semester of 2015 was almost completely dominates by town.


----------



## Nello (Nov 15, 2016)

What about this year? Wouldn't you say it's still town-favored?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 15, 2016)

Answering the question: I first played mafia at RL, in 2005 at a sort of a school trip. Players a bunch of games in a few days.

Then in 2014, second half, I discovered this subforum existed and started playing. My first game was Teen Titans. I had been on NF for years, but it took me a while to find this place.

I have probably played something like 30-40 games I think. I was very addicted back when I started, but I'm playing less often this year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 15, 2016)

Nello said:


> What about this year? Wouldn't you say it's still town-favored?



Not sure, I haven't played most games this year.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 15, 2016)

@RemChu the time to farm for the genji skin is here.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 15, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> There is this myth here that scum wins most of the time and players are only good at beig scum.
> 
> It's BS. The same players who are bad townies are usually bad scum, and vice-versa. Town being bad is just more noticeable.



Sort of correct. 

1. When mafia wins, the majority of players in the game were town-- and it's human nature (especially millennial human nature) to blame rather than praise. People would rather talk about why they lost rather than why their opponent won. 

2. However, I'm far better at being scum than being town. And I'm not the only one. Most people I've played this game with would say the opposite. They're better at being town, because they get nervous as scum and give themselves away. It's far easier to tell the truth than to lie. Not everyone has it in them to lie, deceive and betray.

3. The last handful of games have been fairly embarrassing not due to lack of skill, but lack of effort and 'give a shit' shown by town players specifically. 

You have this funny way of thinking that things are fine here because town still has a winning record. Except, what you don't seem to realize is that the % of town to mafia is generally 1 in 4. And across most sites, town wins a similar amount as that ratio would suggest. 

The exact number, I don't have, but let's say the mafia world's average is 30% scum win vs 65% town win. Whereas on NF, it's more like 40% to 50%.

Town may still win more than mafia, but it's still an embarrassing margin compared to other places. And therefore, since there are way more players who've been town than scum in this community over the last year-- it stands to reason why there'd be a heightened sense of blame and frustration.



Nello said:


> What about this year? Wouldn't you say it's still town-favored?



Not lately. Town seems to just sit back and hope mafia beats themselves by making a mistake or choosing poor targets.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 15, 2016)

DDL is pretty critical of NF's town play, so I wouldn't say he is okay with the level of town play. He is one of the main opponents of role revealing and played on The Syndicate which has near universal banning and role-revealing, which has helped him improve his town game somewhat.

As I said after I died in RWBY, the players here need to go to mafia boot camp or this placed is doomed to apathy and straight bad town play(and scum play). The new guard that was supposed to take over is mostly gone or less active. It is mainly my generation and the new generation making up game rosters at the moment.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 15, 2016)

@SinRaven @Marco : We really are the last of us.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 15, 2016)

There are always lulls during school. I think of September to April as mafia's 'offseason'.

Games are almost like exhibition and practice for when May comes around. Otherwise I'd be a bit more concerned.

We'll be pushing for new blood come Spring.


----------



## Magic (Nov 15, 2016)

In a past life I was a Godfather in I


Stelios said:


> @RemChu the time to farm for the genji skin is here.


yeah cool, let me install this trash game, 1 sec.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 15, 2016)

I still lament the loss of sworder and Fruit Monger, those two had such potential. Probably the most potential I have seen in my time here.I seem to join communities near their golden age, in between an old guard and a strong new guard. Got to see the best of the KC and mafia on this site.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 15, 2016)

Law said:


> First game in 2002. Played a handful of times until '05, when I got a lot more into it.
> 
> I've played way too many games to count since then, on 6 or 7 (?) different sites. None of which were turbo games. I broke triple digits before playing my first game on NF as one of the several people credited for bringing it here. That game was role-madness, and it was the craziest, most fun game I'd ever played til that point...and it's why NF became my main site for mafia. Probably the only reason I'm on NF, period.



Wow, you're playing since a very long time already, how did you come across mafia and started playing? ô.o



Nello said:


> Played town of salem like 5 times and then I played on here ~13 games. If you want to know how to win games, I can teach you my secrets for 5 chocolate bars



*_slides you 5 chocolate bars_* tell me your secrets 

----
will try to comment on the other posts later because i have a few questions, seriously not enough time atm D:


----------



## Stelios (Nov 15, 2016)

RemChu said:


> In a past life I was a Godfather in I
> 
> yeah cool, let me install this trash game, 1 sec.



In a past life I died like a sucker while spying outside of a castle. My soul is 956 years old.

Time zones though. Open discord tomorrow and let's farm that shit


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 15, 2016)

I think it might not be that long till I join Law in retirement from playing


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 15, 2016)

I don't think town is fine here. I just think the problem isn't town specifically, it's the players as a whole. Mafia players generally make no effort to look like town and just make the minimal post count, and don't even read their role and just let the "good" players of their team make all the decisions for them. Case in point, in the RWBY game there were 2 out of 6 players doing 99% of the thinking, and the other 4 were basically cruising, save from occasional exceptions. Not saying they didn't earn the victory (they all did the "look like town" part pretty well), but a better town could have destroyed them.

When town gets their shit together, which happens quite often, it's not uncommon to see mafia being slaughtered because their members are scummy af and have obvious vote patterns, when they vote at all.

Problem here is that this game takes effort, as in actually reading posts and planning your actions, and many players simply don't want to make any, regardless of their alignment.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 15, 2016)

Anyway, I'm kind of sick of making epic roles and having most players ignore them, so next game (Gurren Lagann vs Kill la Kill) I'm changing things. It will be all about global game mechanics. Expect something more similar to those generic roles from Zootopia, and few roles with exclusive abilities. It also means I don't have to spend two months making the game.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 15, 2016)

Global game mechanics are the future of role madness.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 15, 2016)

For every post in my game where people talked about roles, there were 10 were they talked about the maiden mechanic.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 15, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> For every post in my game where people talked about roles, there were 10 were they talked about the maiden mechanic.


It was a nice mechanic. Not the first one to have a title with powers attached pass on, the origins of which I'd say comes from back-up roles but its the first I have seen that can pass to any faction.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 15, 2016)

I miss Immortal.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 15, 2016)

I think games with epic roles should be saved for the summer time, when everyone is most active. 

That's what I'm doing anyway.  I'll probably host Tower of God soon, but I won't be making epic roles for it, probably two-three abilities max for most roles and one global game mechanic (ayyyy). The games I have bigger plans for (Dragon Age, DnD, even FMA again) I'd never try to host outside of the summer again, simply because I think those game will get closer to their full potential during the summer.

Especially now, when most of the community is burnt out after such a heavy year of mafia.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 15, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> It was a nice mechanic. Not the first one to have a title with powers attached pass on, the origins of which I'd say comes from back-up roles but its the first I have seen that can pass to any faction.



Thanks.

The idea started from the Homestuck game, which was ging to have items that worked the same way (except they were much weaker and there were 10 of them). Then I kept it in the One Piece game, with the Mera Mera. But since it was a single item, I couldn't have it be too powerful, at the risk of making the game too swingy. This time there were four though, so I went all out.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 15, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> I think games with epic roles should be saved for the summer time, when everyone is most active.
> 
> That's what I'm doing anyway.  I'll probably host Tower of God soon, but I won't be making epic roles for it, probably two-three abilities max for most roles and one global game mechanic (ayyyy). The games I have bigger plans for (Dragon Age, DnD, even FMA again) I'd never try to host outside of the summer again, simply because I think those game will get closer to their full potential during the summer.
> 
> Especially now, when most of the community is burnt out after such a heavy year of mafia.



I'm probably gonna writing my next few games soon, but I don't think I wanna host anything for the next few months. I'm burned out too.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 15, 2016)

@SinRaven I just started a replay of Dragon Age Origins coincidentally. Female dwarf noble, shield based warrior.

God I love this game. Sunk at least 250hrs into it.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 15, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> Wow, you're playing since a very long time already, how did you come across mafia and started playing? ô.o



I was playing MMOs and hanging around message boards. Someone got 10 or 11 people together and played what I thought was a murder mystery.

Won that game and decided I enjoyed it. Started looking for it, but lost interest due to playing a game more seriously (read: addiction to WoW)-- but got back into it on a site for FFXI and then again on an FFXIV fansite.

I asked around NF when I joined if people played games like that and no one did, so I invited Kitsune to come play with me on the FFXIV site. After a while, her and Shrooms started hosting games here mostly in the Blender. I came back to play one and she made me GF. 

I then played a game in the BH...but was still primarily playing elsewhere. 

Then Friday hosted Super Smash Bros and I was Crazy Hand. It was the first TRUE role madness game I played. And I was hooked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 15, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> @SinRaven I just started a replay of Dragon Age Origins coincidentally. Female dwarf noble, shield based warrior.
> 
> God I love this game. Sunk at least 250hrs into it.


Pfff. Same. More even. I used to be obsessed by it. Now that obsession turned into appreciation, but God did I love DA (and the franchise as a whole, but Origins the most).
I already have amazing ideas for a mafia game and some roles have the possibility of becoming iconic roles on NF. 

The Tower of God game will probably help me with designing the DA one. I have only hosted 1.5 role madness games and while I have designed more, I still am pretty inexperienced regarding the matter.
Tower of God will give me some insight in designing new mechanics that I can then use in DA.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 15, 2016)

Every  is : o without the space as in Dragon Age: Origins. Goddamn emotes.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 15, 2016)

: o is also a thing.

:%o without the %

Lmao


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 15, 2016)

Oh nvm I fucked it up I guess


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 15, 2016)

I think I shouldn't have drank this wine bottle by myself.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 15, 2016)

Ace Attorney 5 is really good.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 15, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Pfff. Same. More even. I used to be obsessed by it. Now that obsession turned into appreciation, but God did I love DA (and the franchise as a whole, but Origins the most).
> I already have amazing ideas for a mafia game and some roles have the possibility of becoming iconic roles on NF.
> 
> The Tower of God game will probably help me with designing the DA one. I have only hosted 1.5 role madness games and while I have designed more, I still am pretty inexperienced regarding the matter.
> Tower of God will give me some insight in designing new mechanics that I can then use in DA.


I am down to give feedback on Dragon Age roles if you want it. I would rather assist in designing one than play, I was mostly serious about retiring from playing. Hosting and mentoring is where I'm at, where I have been heading to since Favorites III. 

It's possible that I have almost as many games played before hosting Favorites III then after. I was playing mafia less then a year when I hosted III, so potentially more games in around ten months then the next three years combined.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 15, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I am down to give feedback on Dragon Age roles if you want it. I would rather assist in designing one than play, I was mostly serious about retiring from playing. Hosting and mentoring is where I'm at, where I have been heading to since Favorites III.
> 
> It's possible that I have almost as many games played before hosting Favorites III then after. I was playing mafia less then a year when I hosted III, so potentially more games in around ten months then the next three years combined.


Sure, once the time comes, I'll send you the ideas. 

Was there really such little time between you starting out with mafia and hosting favorites? For my personal timeline, there seems to be much more time in between, like 3 years or so.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 15, 2016)

I've thought it out a bit, and it indeed was about 10 months. I guess my first year of NF mafia was really busy as well, because when I think about it I can name so many things happening back then.


----------



## Marco (Nov 15, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> @SinRaven @Marco : We really are the last of us.


Last of what, though?


----------



## Araragi (Nov 15, 2016)

just

the last of us


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 15, 2016)

Marco said:


> Last of what, though?


Of our generation, for the most part. Remchu too.

@SinRaven : Trust in my memory. Off the top of my head these are the games I can remember playing before hosting Favorites:

South Park
Firestormer's Kingdom Hearts 
Patchy's Super Mario Bros.
War of the Realms
Battle for Mars
Noblesse
Zarcrath's cultist game
IK's Chaotic mafia
War of the Realms
Wez's(?) soace zombie game
Madoka magika(where I spammed vulpix pics)
Clash of Symphonies
Immortal's Batman game
A WAD generic game(my first time being lynched as town, Law, AJ and Cue were the mafia)
Super Bloody Sweet Sixteen
Street Fighter
Patchy's Detective game(the one when AJ fucked up the Secret Agent QT by being an asshole)

There were probably more.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 15, 2016)

I love how War of the Realms was listed twice.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 15, 2016)

But.. Marco was part of our generation? I thought he was part of the generation before us, with him returning when most of the people of our generation already left.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 15, 2016)

Looking at the list of games eligible for the 2013 Mafiawards, I was also in these:

Tale of the Way to Peace
Dr.Horrible
Arnilaxian Wars
Naruto the 4th great ninja war
Olivia's Kingdom Hearts 
One Piece III
hammer's Spiderman game

First of these started late July 2012, Favorites started 1st of August 2013, so more like one year playing before hosting Favorites. 25 games or so in my first year.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 15, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> I love how War of the Realms was listed twice.


It is my personal favorite mafia game.



SinRaven said:


> But.. Marco was part of our generation? I thought he was part of the generation before us, with him returning when most of the people of our generation already left.


Might be the case, depends how much he played prior to his hiatus.


----------



## Marco (Nov 15, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Of our generation, for the most part. Remchu too.





SinRaven said:


> But.. Marco was part of our generation? I thought he was part of the generation before us, with him returning when most of the people of our generation already left.



Pretty much. I started playing in '10 and stopped late '11 or early '12.

I didn't play nearly as much as I did after my return, or even as much as I do now. In fact, I only used to sign up for games whose flavor I knew. I even remember consciously not signing up for a Favorites because I was only interested in playing familiar flavor 

I played enough that most everyone playing that time is familiar with me. I was around during the Mafia FC drama and Townies Gonna Townie FC was born. I've played with most of the ancient guard - J@mes, Wez, Platinum, etc. But I wasn't really a regular. Primarily because we didn't have a section. I played no more than 20 NF games before my hiatus, I think.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Nov 15, 2016)

Belated happy birthday @Law!!

Did the mods ever fix the problem on your blogs that we talked about before favorites?


----------



## Tiger (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks! And I think so?


----------



## Savage (Nov 15, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm a bit interesting in how many games everyone of you already played and when you started with Mafia


Been playing since Dec 2010


Melodie said:


> Played few games of mafia in like 2013. Returned mid 2015 and been playing since. Yet some people here think I have been playing for ages.


Absolute lies.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Nov 15, 2016)

Law said:


> Thanks! And I think so?


I'm just asking because people can't get to your profile as it is still mod blocked.


----------



## Magic (Nov 16, 2016)

Everything here has been a blur. I don't remember dates, I just remember my first game being terrible and in the blender? I was very bad, Law was mafia, his side won easily.Think Didi was there. Then mafia games arose elsewhere, fun times, but uhhhhh lol too many games to remember them all.


----------



## Nello (Nov 16, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> Wow, you're playing since a very long time already, how did you come across mafia and started playing? ô.o
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eat some nice curry soup before every game 


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I don't think town is fine here. I just think the problem isn't town specifically, it's the players as a whole. Mafia players generally make no effort to look like town and just make the minimal post count, and don't even read their role and just let the "good" players of their team make all the decisions for them. Case in point, in the RWBY game there were 2 out of 6 players doing 99% of the thinking, and the other 4 were basically cruising, save from occasional exceptions. Not saying they didn't earn the victory (they all did the "look like town" part pretty well), but a better town could have destroyed them.
> 
> When town gets their shit together, which happens quite often, it's not uncommon to see mafia being slaughtered because their members are scummy af and have obvious vote patterns, when they vote at all.
> 
> Problem here is that this game takes effort, as in actually reading posts and planning your actions, and many players simply don't want to make any, regardless of their alignment.


Hey man, winning like an idiot is a talent too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Nov 16, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> I think games with epic roles should be saved for the summer time, when everyone is most active.
> 
> That's what I'm doing anyway.  I'll probably host Tower of God soon, but I won't be making epic roles for it, probably two-three abilities max for most roles and one global game mechanic (ayyyy). The games I have bigger plans for (Dragon Age, DnD, even FMA again) I'd never try to host outside of the summer again, simply because I think those game will get closer to their full potential during the summer.
> 
> Especially now, when most of the community is burnt out after such a heavy year of mafia.



Promises promises.

I actually played mafia here before Sin did.


----------



## Magic (Nov 16, 2016)

LOL Stelios we are the forgotten ones ; }


----------



## Didi (Nov 16, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ace Attorney 5 is really good.





Yeah, I really like it as well, never get why some people hate on it so much

They're a bit right about it sucking that there's no more investigations (except on crimescenes), and that there's a bit too much handholding at times (and thus both those issues got fixed in AA6), but the cases are still great and really entertaining imo


----------



## Didi (Nov 16, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Of our generation, for the most part. Remchu too.




m8 what, RemChu is way older than you newfags


started playing around the same time as me on NF (I think one game later lol), in Shrooms/Kits' blender games, which we then continued into the MD mainly and people liked it and so a few got created in the lounge as well, and then it just spiralled outta control from there with games everywhere on the forum


----------



## Crugyr (Nov 16, 2016)

Who's in my generation?


----------



## Stelios (Nov 16, 2016)

RemChu said:


> LOL Stelios we are the forgotten ones ; }



Yes I m very forgettable 

imgur.com/gallery/1nA9F


----------



## Marco (Nov 16, 2016)

Best ending ever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 16, 2016)

Marco said:


> Pretty much. I started playing in '10 and stopped late '11 or early '12.
> 
> I didn't play nearly as much as I did after my return, or even as much as I do now. In fact, I only used to sign up for games whose flavor I knew. I even remember consciously not signing up for a Favorites because I was only interested in playing familiar flavor
> 
> I played enough that most everyone playing that time is familiar with me. I was around during the Mafia FC drama and Townies Gonna Townie FC was born. I've played with most of the ancient guard - J@mes, Wez, Platinum, etc. But I wasn't really a regular. Primarily because we didn't have a section. I played no more than 20 NF games before my hiatus, I think.


20 is certainly enough to put you in an older generation. I played with all of those guys in multiple games. The ones that weren't still around in my time were Blaze, CosmicCastaway, Mio, etc.



Didi said:


> m8 what, RemChu is way older than you newfags
> 
> 
> started playing around the same time as me on NF (I think one game later lol), in Shrooms/Kits' blender games, which we then continued into the MD mainly and people liked it and so a few got created in the lounge as well, and then it just spiralled outta control from there with games everywhere on the forum


Forgive my ignorance, ancient one.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 16, 2016)

Remchu's first mafia game was my first NF game. We didn't have quicktopic, and old PM style-- so we kept having to CC one another on PMs back and forth.

It's one of the reasons I went back to my other mafia sites...I wasn't willing to keep doing that. 

I remember Countach was the mafia usurper. I asked for the usurper to come forward, and he did. We made sure by the end of the game that I died right before the game ended so that we'd all win.

Showing I'm GOAT Godfather from day 1 =p


----------



## Nello (Nov 16, 2016)

@Alwaysmind I have done as you asked, my Lord.



As you can tell by the orange color, this succulent meal is flavored with delicious curry, and the soup has been richly fleshed out with nutritious rice.

I feel townier already. Praise your infinite wisdom!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 16, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Promises promises.
> 
> I actually played mafia here before Sin did.


I don't recall making any promises, though. 

When did you start playing then? Did you only play in the Blender or something?


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 16, 2016)

Didi said:


> m8 what, RemChu is way older than you newfags


I love how we're still newfags!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 16, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> I love how we're still newfags!


Marco is more of a newfag, we have at least evolved from player to host. He is close though, as he did run Wormo's Naruto game after all three of us improved/balanced Wormo's original roles.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 16, 2016)

@SinRaven : It seems that we truly are the last of us. It looks like there's no choice:


----------



## Savage (Nov 16, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> Who's in my generation?


Nello, cat, you, UB, nfcnorth(maybe), newfags I may have forgotten


----------



## Stelios (Nov 16, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> I don't recall making any promises, though.
> 
> When did you start playing then? Did you only play in the Blender or something?




Here.my first game was Sarun's manga mash up or smth, I was Makarov and died night one


----------



## Melodie (Nov 16, 2016)

Savage said:


> Absolute lies.



Wtf


----------



## Savage (Nov 16, 2016)

Melodie said:


> Wtf


These eyes see through all genjutsu


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 16, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> @SinRaven : It seems that we truly are the last of us. It looks like there's no choice:


Is @Chaos maybe part of our generation? He's still around.

I'd say maybe @Senjou, but I think he's more part of the generation that includes @Dragon D. Luffy and @Melodie (although there's a year between the first games of those two, so maybe they're seperate generations as well).

But I think you and I are truly the last of us. :<

I don't think we'd have luck getting anyone of our old gen back. @Immortal only appears once a year to write something on my profile and then disappear immediately again. @Millefeuille somehow always has exams. @Shiny I think is still active in some sections, but he abandoned us completely. I think @Blur might be dead, not sure. @Vermin drops in sometimes as well, right, but never to play games? @Nitty Scott I've seen a few times in the past year as well, but I don't think he has an interest in being a Mafia regular again. 
Who were the other regulars of our time? AJ? NU? Krippy? Were IK, Gumby, Firestormer and Shin part of our generation or were they a little bit older?


----------



## Didi (Nov 16, 2016)

IK, Firestormer and Shin are people I remember playing with near the end of my prime, whereas you and WPK were new to me when I returned so I'd say no

gumby maybe


----------



## Didi (Nov 16, 2016)

Law said:


> Remchu's first mafia game was my first NF game. We didn't have quicktopic, and old PM style-- so we kept having to CC one another on PMs back and forth.
> 
> It's one of the reasons I went back to my other mafia sites...I wasn't willing to keep doing that.
> 
> ...





I remember that game, I was like 'holy shit this Law dude is a GOD'


Also haha, that means I played a game on NF exactly 1 game before you did


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 16, 2016)

Didi said:


> IK, Firestormer and Shin are people I remember playing with near the end of my prime, whereas you and WPK were new to me when I returned so I'd say no
> 
> gumby maybe


I remember playing games with you before you 'returned' tho.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 16, 2016)

Didi said:


> I remember that game, I was like 'holy shit this Law dude is a GOD'
> 
> 
> Also haha, that means I played a game on NF exactly 1 game before you did



Yeah, I was still in the process of trying to convince the group I played with on my other site to join NF while playing a game a week there. They were terrified of 20+ player games...let alone role-madness  (Which wasn't even a term yet).


----------



## Melodie (Nov 16, 2016)

ITT ancient people.


----------



## Araragi (Nov 16, 2016)

smh all these oldfags


----------



## Araragi (Nov 16, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Is @Chaos maybe part of our generation? He's still around.
> 
> I'd say maybe @Senjou, but I think he's more part of the generation that includes @Dragon D. Luffy and @Melodie (although there's a year between the first games of those two, so maybe they're seperate generations as well).


i dunno 

all I know is the first lesson i learned in mafia ever is to never vote no lynch cuz wad a shit. A SHIT.


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Melodie (Nov 16, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


resident ancient


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 16, 2016)

Melodie said:


> resident ancient



I would say something, but I have nothing to say.


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 16, 2016)

Senjou said:


> i dunno
> 
> all I know is the first lesson i learned in mafia ever is to never vote no lynch cuz wad a shit. A SHIT.


I believe I voted No Lynch in my first game (Olivia's KH) and got away with it but WAD wasn't in that game IIRC.

And then TAMNI happened and WAD used a one-shot 5 man kill on everyone who No Lynched and I believe that created the Cendrillon/Ingredients fiasco.


----------



## Aries (Nov 16, 2016)

Law said:


> 1. I read it with the proper tune, and it was great.
> 
> 2. I can't help but have mixed feelings. On one hand, I'm a bad guy so it feels somewhat good that my side is winning. On the other hand, winning doesn't mean much if the competition is on a lower level.



excellent, had that song running in my head during the last phase of mystics game so nice to hear it came out better here then my head lol.

I have to agree there and one of the reasons why I was amped up at the end. If Mafia was going to win it should be them earning the victory not be handed it by town. It's a shame Mafia players get the shaft though, Sure they win at times but we don't really memorize the memorable mafia plays but instead remember the bad town plays. Town isn't bad honestly they are just complacent in their spots, peeps just try to survive long enough and hope there's one competent town player to eliminate mafia and all they have to do is just follow along.

Though I haven't been given a mafia role in ages, As a Host I wish to see a less one sided game. where town and mafia are trading "wins" during the phases. I'll always remember and long for the days when Blaze was mafia cop and a Town Cop Hustler found him. Hustler called him out and Blaze with the odds stacked against him, debating his ass off (intense back and forth) got the players to lynch Hustler instead. I'll never forget that moment as that to me was the pivotal moment when it became clear to me why Mafia Games are so great. I miss the competitive nature mafio had, that spark to show that you improved, show you were willing to take risks and do what ever it took to win


----------



## Nello (Nov 16, 2016)

I'm definitely in my prime right now. Are you all terrified yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Nov 16, 2016)

*Golden Age of Mafia*-_Pre Mafia FC_ -From the year it began up to 2010: This is the *80s *of NF Mafia. The days when every game was simply fabulous. Bright colors, everyone was filled with jazz, Games were simple.

*The Silver Age of Mafia*-_Mafia FC_- From 2011-2012. This is the *90s* of NF Mafia. The days where every game had to be dark, grittier and at times. Trollier then the others. The era where players had this I don't give a shit attitude and were at odds with the Mods.

*The Bronze Age of Mafia*-"_Mafia Section Era_"-2013-2015: The* 00s* of NF Mafia. The days where games started to get more complex and hosts made bigger roles to show off. This is the era where there was a drop of players then before. This era is the one where half the community became complacent and inactifaggy while the other half had to carry them to victories.

*The Heroic Age of Mafia*-_New Mafia Section Era_-Late 2015-Present: The *10s* of NF Mafia. The year where Mafia Section was acknowledged as its own section. The era where old timers returned from hibernation. The Rebirth of Generic/Vanilla games. Still ongoing

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 16, 2016)

@Nello, you inspired me. I made me some delicious curry soup tonight!


----------



## Nello (Nov 16, 2016)

Aries said:


> *The Heroic Age of Mafia*


You didn't need to name an entire era after me, you silly 

Where's the Heavenly era of AM Mafia?


----------



## Nello (Nov 16, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> @Nello, you inspired me. I made me some delicious curry soup tonight!


Another one joins the cult! I hope it was delicious ^^ You will be blessed with many townreads in your next game


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 16, 2016)

It was awesome. It reminded me of the fact that I am a great cook and should cook more delicious food instead of eating pizza a lot

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Nello (Nov 16, 2016)

If I go gay for you, will you go cook for me?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 16, 2016)

You think I'm that easy huh?! 

I'll meet you in the bedroom.


----------



## Nello (Nov 16, 2016)

This is so sudden! What are we going to the bedroom for? Don't tell me you want to do something lewd, like... holding hands


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 16, 2016)

Don't worry. We're just gonna eat spaghetti. Lady and the Tramp style.

I also have some whipped cream for dessert.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 16, 2016)

Nello moving in on my territory

Find your own twink.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 16, 2016)

Relax, amigo. That boy couldn't handle me anyway. I was just in it for the soup


----------



## Savage (Nov 16, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Is @Chaos maybe part of our generation? He's still around.
> 
> I'd say maybe @Senjou, but I think he's more part of the generation that includes @Dragon D. Luffy and @Melodie (although there's a year between the first games of those two, so maybe they're seperate generations as well).
> 
> ...


Chaos is close to me most likely. My first game was one hosted by him


----------



## Savage (Nov 16, 2016)

I need December to be here. That way I can sign up without disappointing the host with my poor activity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 16, 2016)

Wait, Melodie and Alladdin actually started playing after I did? I thought they were returning oldfags or something.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 16, 2016)

I see a Shiny lurking.


----------



## Magic (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Marco (Nov 16, 2016)

I think Melodie fit in fast because she was brought in by others who were already veterans/regulars. The fact that she picked it up very quickly also helps.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 16, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Wait, Melodie and Alladdin actually started playing after I did? I thought they were returning oldfags or something.


Nah they were here before you. 

I wonder which fool recruited them...


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 16, 2016)

Nello said:


> Relax, amigo. That boy couldn't handle me anyway. I was just in it for the soup


Wow and here I thought we were meant to be


----------



## Araragi (Nov 16, 2016)

I don't think anyone recruited me. I walked in on my own afaik. Legit had no idea what I was doing and that hasn't changed much.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 16, 2016)

Pff, pretty sure I got you here to play in the Fairy Tail game I hosted.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 16, 2016)

Just finished my reread of season 1 of Tower of God. Now on to season 2. Once I'm done with that I'm ready to work on the game!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 16, 2016)

Actually never mind on my recruiting you for that game. I think I asked you, but you were on one of your breaks back then. 

I asked you many times to play mafia though. You might have walked in on your own, but that probably was due to subconscious thoughts of all the times I asked you!
Yeah, I think it's something like that. I vaguely remember me returning from a break and being surprised to finally see you playing.


----------



## Crugyr (Nov 16, 2016)

Savage said:


> Nello, cat, you, UB, nfcnorth(maybe), newfags I may have forgotten


Oh my what a squad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 17, 2016)

Get to see her this saturday.


I hope she steps on me~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 17, 2016)

ten fly home that morning....

party hard then flying for like 8 hours.... hahaha


----------



## Legend (Nov 17, 2016)

Hello Friends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melodie (Nov 17, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Nah they were here before you.
> 
> I wonder which fool recruited them...



You couldn't even link me one thing that could give me an idea of how the game is played. I roleblocked the vig, but it was goose, who was killing all the pro-town roles, so it wasn't too bad. It was Laix's Naruto game IIRC.


----------



## Magic (Nov 17, 2016)

more old music,

song so good 
and uhhhhhh sign up for mr.robot if ur free next week ~_~


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 17, 2016)

Melodie said:


> You couldn't even link me one thing that could give me an idea of how the game is played. I roleblocked the vig, but it was goose, who was killing all the pro-town roles, so it wasn't too bad. It was Laix's Naruto game IIRC.


Wtf I don't even think you asked me. I have like 231 links regarding mafia ready at all times.  I think you were just too lazy to read smh!

Yeah I recruited you into mafia for my Fairy Tail game, but you got eager and signed up for other games before. You ruined my dream of Fairy Tail being your first game


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 17, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Wtf I don't even think you asked me. I have like 231 links regarding mafia ready at all times.  I think you were just too lazy to read smh!
> 
> Yeah I recruited you into mafia for my Fairy Tail game, but you got eager and signed up for other games before. You ruined my dream of Fairy Tail being your first game


Oh...


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 17, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> Oh...


Yeah you too


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 17, 2016)

Just 7 more needed for Death Note.


----------



## Catamount (Nov 17, 2016)

Working for the sake of all these gamers is tiresome, can someone please die so I can rest


----------



## Savage (Nov 17, 2016)

RemChu said:


> ten fly home that morning....
> 
> party hard then flying for like 8 hours.... hahaha


Where you going that requires an 8 hr flight?


----------



## Araragi (Nov 17, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Actually never mind on my recruiting you for that game. I think I asked you, but you were on one of your breaks back then.
> 
> I asked you many times to play mafia though. You might have walked in on your own, but that probably was due to subconscious thoughts of all the times I asked you!
> Yeah, I think it's something like that. I vaguely remember me returning from a break and being surprised to finally see you playing.





SinRaven said:


> Pff, pretty sure I got you here to play in the Fairy Tail game I hosted.



Yeh it's probable you were talking about it and I ended up stumbling in 


SinRaven said:


> Just finished my reread of season 1 of Tower of God. Now on to season 2. Once I'm done with that I'm ready to work on the game!


----------



## Magic (Nov 17, 2016)

Savage said:


> Where you going that requires an 8 hr flight?


Well its more six hour.

but flying from one coast of the u.s to the other.


----------



## Magic (Nov 17, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Working for the sake of all these gamers is tiresome, can someone please die so I can rest


what do you do in the gaming industry bb?


----------



## Savage (Nov 17, 2016)

I see.

@Senjou what's yo avi from? I like it


----------



## Araragi (Nov 17, 2016)

it's from a promo vid, not an actual anime. The character is kyoko okitegami

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Tiger (Nov 17, 2016)

RemChu said:


> what do you do in the gaming industry?



I un-creeped your post, np.


----------



## Magic (Nov 17, 2016)

I can't call my friends bb? =[


----------



## Magic (Nov 17, 2016)

They are giving a dj class next semester at the school, but you have to have this other music class for a prerequisite....

Do I chase the dream and become

_*DJ REM CHUUUUUUU*_


----------



## Tiger (Nov 18, 2016)

DJ Rembrandt sounds cooler.


----------



## Magic (Nov 18, 2016)

I should take the german artist name :x?

edit:

or is he dutch? can't remember


----------



## Didi (Nov 18, 2016)

One of the Dutch great masters


----------



## Stelios (Nov 18, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crugyr (Nov 18, 2016)

Wish I could go super saiyan

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 18, 2016)

playing a video game when

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Nov 18, 2016)

@RemChu
QA and it is not fun at all when done properly. Luke nothing what gamers imagine it like if it's serious and shit. Technical itch.

I liked creepy post more


----------



## Catamount (Nov 18, 2016)

I saw Arkham Knight (not our product) bug review on YouTube and laughed so hard I cried for real. Da fuuuuuq.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 18, 2016)

RemChu said:


> playing a video game when


Living that scumlyfe.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stelios (Nov 18, 2016)

QAs hate their life and that position is temporary because no sane person wants to do this forever. What's the plan cat?


----------



## Nello (Nov 18, 2016)

In other words, what's the cat plan? Make a cat island and pay people to visit? I know you have enough cats to do it


----------



## Aries (Nov 18, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Nov 18, 2016)

The worst part about working QA? Publishers are gonna ignore 80% of your findings since they won't compromise on their profits. They're not gonna risk delaying the game just because the developer wants to iron out the bugs. And then the developer will pretend they had no clue about the various issue players suffer at launch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 18, 2016)

Catamount said:


> I saw Arkham Knight (not our product) bug review on YouTube and laughed so hard I cried for real. Da fuuuuuq.


Ah bug testing! Vital but ya not glamorous.
I should do some of that part time....

just did a google search EA hiring for that. Pay looks decent enough.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 18, 2016)

2 more for WPK's Death Note game.

Let's get it filled and started Monday!


----------



## Savage (Nov 18, 2016)

That's the best viral vid of late!


----------



## Magic (Nov 18, 2016)

YO WTF LOL


----------



## Aries (Nov 18, 2016)

Savage said:


> That's the best viral vid of late!



You can just feeel the soul in her list... From top to bottom... YOU NAME IT!

That Sith Kermit meme is pretty good too

@RemChu you feeling the SOUUUUUL!


----------



## Magic (Nov 19, 2016)

I need to go to a black church like that someday. Just lol,


----------



## Magic (Nov 19, 2016)

Oh shit she's a pastor lol


----------



## Catamount (Nov 19, 2016)

Stelios said:


> QAs hate their life and that position is temporary because no sane person wants to do this forever. What's the plan cat?


Lead -> Trainer -> World President
Sounds humble enough?


Nello said:


> In other words, what's the cat plan? Make a cat island and pay people to visit? I know you have enough cats to do it


U cheated on me on this page.
I saw that.


----------



## Catamount (Nov 19, 2016)

Marco said:


> The worst part about working QA? Publishers are gonna ignore 80% of your findings since they won't compromise on their profits. They're not gonna risk delaying the game just because the developer wants to iron out the bugs. And then the developer will pretend they had no clue about the various issue players suffer at launch.


I just wanna dance, I don't really care, cause the devs, are just four tables away for the current game. We can look each other in the eyes.



RemChu said:


> Ah bug testing! Vital but ya not glamorous.
> I should do some of that part time....
> 
> just did a google search EA hiring for that. Pay looks decent enough.


I hope I am never glamorous.


----------



## Aries (Nov 19, 2016)

After finishing up the mario kart game. Going to do the dragonball z game. Ill save the marvel vs capcom game for a later date. Who knows I might use it for a host comeback when favorites is done or someone can take it from me and host it. Either or is fine


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 19, 2016)

Catamount said:


> I hope I am never glamorous.


You'll never be glamour.


----------



## Magic (Nov 19, 2016)

my concert rescheduled to march..... wtf


----------



## Magic (Nov 19, 2016)

rained today too

bad vibes man


----------



## Aries (Nov 19, 2016)

*Town*
1: Goku
2: Super Saiyan Goku
3: Kid Goku
4: Kid Gohan
5: Teen Gohan
6: Future Gohan
7: Goten
8: Vegeta
9: (Saiyan Saga) Vegeta
10: Future Trunks
11: Kid Trunks
12: Piccolo
13: Nail
14: Kami and Popo
15: Tien
16: Nappa
17: Mr. Satan
18: The Great Saiyaman
19: Supreme Kai
20: Bardock
21: Master Roshi
22: Krillin
23: Fat Buu
24: Yamcha
25: Uub

*Frieza Army Mafia*

26: *Frieza*
27: *Captain Ginyu*
28: *Jeice and Burter*
29: *Recoome*
30: *Guildo*

*Androids *

31: *Android 16*
32: *Android 17*
33: *Android 18*

*Independents*

34: *Cell*

35: *Majin Buu*

36: *Towa*


----------



## God (Nov 20, 2016)

I cold turkey'd cigarettes and masturbation in addition to this site. Dat sheer willpower 

Later bitches.


----------



## Melodie (Nov 20, 2016)

dead people remain dead.


----------



## Crugyr (Nov 20, 2016)

Never a good sign when god leaves us


----------



## Stelios (Nov 20, 2016)

RemChu said:


> rained today too
> 
> bad vibes man




I don't mind rain with that kind of music

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 20, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> Never a good sign when god leaves us


Now people can realize he never truly existed.


----------



## Aries (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2016)

Saw Fantastic Beasts and Arrival today...

First was very good. 

Second was mind-blowing. Shockingly good.


----------



## Magic (Nov 21, 2016)

@Law Oh so you really enjoyed Arrival? I enjoyed the concepts explored....bit slow pacing I never felt a real tension even during the climax. Great to see some good science fiction though.


----------



## Magic (Nov 21, 2016)

I will be taking my lil sis to see fantastic beasts, it looks visually fantastic.


----------



## Magic (Nov 21, 2016)

Aries said:


> *Town*
> 1: Goku
> 2: Super Saiyan Goku
> 3: Kid Goku
> ...


no DragonBall super? You've done dragon Ball z before


----------



## Stelios (Nov 21, 2016)

Holy moly Goldberg back and took on Lesnar


----------



## Stelios (Nov 21, 2016)

Though Undertaker pummeling that Edge fuck made my day


----------



## Catamount (Nov 21, 2016)

/bored


----------



## Stelios (Nov 21, 2016)

Catamount said:


> /bored



Boredom is the laziness of the spirit


----------



## Aries (Nov 21, 2016)

RemChu said:


> no DragonBall super? You've done dragon Ball z before



To be fair that dbz game was more of a shounen all stars game since only the saiyans were in the game. This game is more like DBZ Xenoverse because story wise it will deal with fixing the timeline.

Reason dbz is first is because its the most well known and also because it was the time things were simple. I'm thinking of doing 2 Dragonball games back to back. One dealing with DBZ only and the second game dealing with Dragonball Super, Filler and GT series


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2016)

RemChu said:


> @Law Oh so you really enjoyed Arrival? I enjoyed the concepts explored....bit slow pacing I never felt a real tension even during the climax. Great to see some good science fiction though.



Best 'first contact' movie I've ever seen.

The pacing was realistic.

I'm not one who cares for sensationalism or pyrotechnics.


----------



## Magic (Nov 21, 2016)

The trailers were dishonest, they should have sold it as a more intellectual story in the trailers. Like um Childhood's end. I went in there expecting something else entirely man. 

Btw, did you see the ending coming? They left some clues very early on lol, I assume as a writer you pick up on these things easily right.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 21, 2016)

I saw the trailer for that yesterday and thought the premise was really cool but I can't bring myself to like Amy Adams...

The Harry Potter film is good though. Not brilliant, but very fun. And nostalgic.


----------



## Aries (Nov 21, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Holy moly Goldberg back and took on Lesnar



My reaction to goldberg squashing lesnar


----------



## Marco (Nov 21, 2016)

Lesnar left UFC again?


----------



## Aries (Nov 21, 2016)

Marco said:


> Lesnar left UFC again?



More or less. He got suspended by UFC. he's still in WWE. you can watch the historic squash match. The entrance is longer then the match

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2016)

RemChu said:


> The trailers were dishonest, they should have sold it as a more intellectual story in the trailers. Like um Childhood's end. I went in there expecting something else entirely man.
> 
> Btw, did you see the ending coming? They left some clues very early on lol, I assume as a writer you pick up on these things easily right.



I didn't think they were dishonest, actually. It was what I expected, and more of a mindfuck.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The idea of non-linear time and thought-process is brilliant.




One of my favorite movies of all time is Sphere. Arrival reminded me of that with its pacing and intellect.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I saw the trailer for that yesterday and thought the premise was really cool but I can't bring myself to like Amy Adams...
> 
> The Harry Potter film is good though. Not brilliant, but very fun. And nostalgic.



Amy Adams is cute, but even if you don't like her personally, that's a pretty strange reason not to see a good movie lol

And the Fantastic Beasts movie is part 1 of 5. The first Harry Potter movie by itself wasn't terribly brilliant without its sequels. I think Eddie Redmayne did a great job.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 21, 2016)

If the lead actor is not good, that might be a good reason.

But since everyone is saying the film is good, I'll probably see it.


----------



## Marco (Nov 21, 2016)

Oh wow. Sphere is one of my favorite films. Now I'm hyped for arrival.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2016)

Haven't seen Amy Adams in a movie she was bad in.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 21, 2016)

This video is so ridiculous that I could not hold myself from sharing it


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 21, 2016)

Law said:


> Haven't seen Amy Adams in a movie she was bad in.



I did. Both Superman films.

And there was some corny romance film (forgot the name) I saw on TV the other day where she was terrible.

I dunno, maybe I just don't like her facial expressions.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 21, 2016)

Oh according to TV Tropes she was in Julie and Julia. Didn't notice it was her. So I guess that's one film she was good in that I watched.


----------



## Marco (Nov 21, 2016)

It's her eyes. She has weird cartoon bug eyes. Or cartoon lizard. 

Ever since I saw her as that fat eat-her-friends-krypton-monstrosity in Smallville, I can't get over how her face looked like a bad makeup job even after the fat suit was off.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 21, 2016)

Also she is in Night at the Museum too. Cool.

Okay I give you Amy Adams is not bad, but the films I remember the most from her are terrible.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2016)

Yeah...the Superman films are terrible, period. Lol


----------



## Didi (Nov 21, 2016)

Being in bad films does not make you a bad actress (for instance, despite achieving meme-status just for getting a terribly written role in Twilight series, Kristen Stewart is actually a pretty good actress)

Amy Adams is great


----------



## Magic (Nov 21, 2016)

Sending out roles and posting thread for mr.robot mafia at 8pm est. 

36 mins


----------



## Magic (Nov 21, 2016)

Should be fun game, new setup for a generic that hasn't been played here before.


----------



## Magic (Nov 21, 2016)

Sending out roles will start at 9pm est looks like ....


----------



## Marco (Nov 22, 2016)

This shit if fabulous.


----------



## Magic (Nov 22, 2016)

I hate slow internet =[


----------



## Magic (Nov 22, 2016)

lol wtf????

I think maybe the child represents her as a child and she was mk'ultra'd by Chinese or something. Holy cow, that scene comparison, maybe she is a robot. *mind is blown*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Aries (Nov 23, 2016)

*The Androids *​
*You are from a alternate timeline in the future where Gohan failed to save Trunks. As the alternate timelines begin to disrupt one another and merge to 1 timeline. The Androids only concern is how much fun they can have in their havoc with the newly awakened Android 16. Eliminate all threats to the Androids.
*
*Android 16
*​*(Silent Giant) You know who the Androids  are but you can not interact with them in their QT. You win with the Androids but turn town if Cell becomes Perfect Cell.

(Sensors) Android 16 can investigate a player and find out their role (Bypasses Investigation Immunity) and give his investigation result to the Androids each day phase.

(Cyborg Guard) Android 16 can protect one Android from actions from other players each night phase

(Rocket Punch) Each Cycle Android 16 can Role/Vote Block a player 

(Hell's Flash) Android 16 can target any player in the game and Super kill them. This bypasses kill shot immunity abilities. Works Once

(Talking Head) If Android 16 is killed or lynched, he stays in the game as a talking head. He has no vote power and his other abilities for the rest of the game.

(Let Go...) Android 16 can only activate this when he's just a talking head. He sacrifices himself to give any player of his choosing a inspiration talk before having his head crushed which unlocks a new ability for them*

*Androids 17 *and *18*
​
(*Android Siblings*) *Android 17 and 18 are Mafia Masons. They know who Android 16 is but can not interact with him only themselves in their QT.*

(*Artificial Humans*) *Androids 17 and 18 are immune to Investigations(They appear town) and Lie Detection's*

(*Just a Game*) *The Androids each cycle can use one Kill shot on a player. IF the Androids want to kill during the day phase Android 17 does the Kill. If the Androids choose to wait until the Night phase Android 18 does the kill*. (*Cell is Immune*)

(*End Game*) *If one of the Androids kill shots fails due to protection or kill shot immunity Android 17 when used the following phases for a kill shot has its kill shot become a super kill shot as Android 17 impales your body then kicks your head off. (Android 17 Exclusive) works once.(Cell is immune)*

(*Flip Cyclone*) *As long as Android 17 game is still in the game both Android 17 and 18 have 2x vote power* (*Android 17 Exclusive)*

(*Arm Breaker*) *Android 18 can target a player and break their arm which prevents half their abilities from being used for the rest of the game. Works twice. *(*Android 18 Exclusive*)

(*Android Barrier*) *When Android Barrier is activated all votes on Androids don't count. This ability is not announced when it's used. Works twice*

(*Accel Dance*) *When Accel Dance is activated all actions that target Android 17 and 18 are redirected back at them. Works once*

(*Dead End Rain*) *When Dead End Rain is activated the Androids can both individually use a kill shot during the cycle. Works once* (*Cell is immune*)

(*Non-Stop Violence*) *When Non Stop Violence is activated Androids 17 and 18  can redirect the lynch onto someone else.* (*Cell is immune*) *Works once*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melodie (Nov 23, 2016)

Dead

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tiger (Nov 23, 2016)

Melodie said:


> Dead



*revives*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 23, 2016)

Law said:


> *revives*


*kills it again*


----------



## Magic (Nov 23, 2016)

*weeps like a french boy*


----------



## Savage (Nov 24, 2016)

*Finally finished Life is Strange*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 24, 2016)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Savage (Nov 24, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


That's how I felt. Shit was heavy yo


----------



## Melodie (Nov 24, 2016)

Tell me your thoughts on the episodes/game, savage. Spoiler tag just incase


----------



## Stelios (Nov 24, 2016)

Melodie said:


> Tell me your thoughts on the episodes/game, savage. Spoiler tag just incase



I feel i m missing some context here.
what are you talking about?


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 24, 2016)

You should get your eyes checked out Stelios :/


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2016)

Savage said:


> *Finally finished Life is Strange*





*Spoiler*: __ 



 Bay > Bae 





*Spoiler*: __ 



because Kate is real Bae






*Spoiler*: __ 



also ep 5 sucked, but great ride overall. Shit got especially intense in the middle few eps, holy shit. At least I am a golden gaming god and managed to save Kate :3


----------



## Stelios (Nov 24, 2016)

oh.
well 

you kids have so much time to do stuff I didn't even finish Witcher 3 yet or started ghost hunt or watched gintama 
and the list goes on


----------



## Melodie (Nov 24, 2016)

Didi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 ep 5 is definitely the weakest. Especially after how well done the fourth one was. You saved Kate with no help what so ever? Fml. She died on my first run. Considered seppuku honestly.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 24, 2016)

Didi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Greatest lets play ever. Kate is the real Bae.


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2016)

Melodie said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ep 5 is definitely the weakest. Especially after how well done the fourth one was. You saved Kate with no help what so ever? Fml. She died on my first run. Considered seppuku honestly.





*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I have a keen mind for seemingly useless trivia, which helped me out now because I remembered stuff like the bible passages she liked etc


----------



## Savage (Nov 24, 2016)

Melodie said:


> Tell me your thoughts on the episodes/game, savage. Spoiler tag just incase



*Spoiler*: __ 




I really liked the ending. Mr Jefferson had me fucked up when I found out it was him! I really liked the symbolism that each character represented a bad part of arcadia in that dream world, but then you transition to the calm memories with Chloe from throughout the game.

I almost felt sorry for Nathan after hearing his warning voicemail to max, but he was a sick fuck before Jefferson twisted him even more so fuck him. So many people in that town are misunderstood and I could talk about all of them honestly.

I decided to sacrifice Chloe in the end. It was a pretty tough decision, but that was what see wanted(as cheesy as that sounds). I would replay this game




I feel asleep before I could post lol


----------



## Savage (Nov 24, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Greatest lets play ever. Kate is the real Bae.


Dashie funny as hell!


----------



## Savage (Nov 24, 2016)

Didi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




I liked 5. Not as great as 4 but still alright. I would agree it wasn't the funnest gameplay wise.

I didn't know her favorite verse after I fucked up saying her mom. I felt like shit! 







Melodie said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ep 5 is definitely the weakest. Especially after how well done the fourth one was. You saved Kate with no help what so ever? Fml. She died on my first run. Considered seppuku honestly.



*Spoiler*: __ 



I honestly made a second saved data and corrected my mistake. I didn't feel right leaving as is lol


----------



## Magic (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy thanksgiving to those celebrating today, thankful for our little community here.


----------



## Magic (Nov 24, 2016)

Life is strange done done? I still need to play that somedaaaay


----------



## Savage (Nov 24, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Life is strange done done? I still need to play that somedaaaay


Yup. It's supposed to get a digital series soon


----------



## Aries (Nov 25, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 25, 2016)

This fucking commercial, L O L


lol tom brady

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Nov 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Savage (Nov 25, 2016)

RemChu said:


> This fucking commercial, L O L
> 
> 
> lol tom brady


 literally just saw this on tv lol


----------



## Magic (Nov 26, 2016)

this album is tight tight tight cool cool cool

*S T A R B O Y*


----------



## Magic (Nov 26, 2016)

uHHHHHHHHHHH,

I originally took this girl's number to introduce her to a bro, but now we dating.
found out he has a gf anyways,
tbh pretty sure I used that as an excuse to talk to her and convinced myself of such.

Oh well, *I'M GOOD I'M GOOD I'M GREAT*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Nov 26, 2016)

Giggity

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 26, 2016)

Technically would be near perfect town game if AM didn't ask me to modkill and if you guys had lynched scum today.


----------



## Marco (Nov 26, 2016)

Modkill shouldn't count, though.


----------



## Aries (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm fine with the lynch outcome honestly. it wouldn't have give us the amazing SinRaven-Prince Charming from Shrek comparison and likely edit out of it

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 26, 2016)

It ruined one of the only times town will ever have a chance to get a perfect game though and I will never forgive the townies who voted me for that!


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm not good at spiting people as a player since I always want to win and thus put strategy before spite. 

So perhaps I should start spiting people by assigning them shitty roles in games I host (when my hosting career will launch once more)! Muahaha! Don't get on my bad side or you will get the role that has like -12 voting power, or the one that automatically dies halfway through day one or the role that gives you a shitty ass post restriction!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Friendly 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Melodie (Nov 27, 2016)

So basically you will never spite.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hammer (Nov 28, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> I'm not good at spiting people as a player since I always want to win and thus put strategy before spite.
> 
> So perhaps I should start spiting people by assigning them shitty roles in games I host (when my hosting career will launch once more)! Muahaha! Don't get on my bad side or you will get the role that has like -12 voting power, or the one that automatically dies halfway through day one or the role that gives you a shitty ass post restriction!



this will make finding scum easier


----------



## Hero (Nov 28, 2016)

@Legend 

Can you make me a togepi egg?


----------



## hammer (Nov 28, 2016)

can we start modkilling people who ask for PMs


----------



## Tiger (Nov 28, 2016)

hammer said:


> can we start modkilling people who ask for PMs



What happened.


----------



## hammer (Nov 28, 2016)

Law said:


> What happened.


someone asked me to post my pm to prove I'm town, I said it makes no difference because OP had the info mafia needed, and they lynched me because there was "no way to guess in the pm for generics they would be told they had no day and night actions" turned out I was town.

town tried to use a "mechanic" to win and lynched town


----------



## Tiger (Nov 28, 2016)

Ok, bring it up when the game is over.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 30, 2016)

@Aries I never followed up or checked.
what happened with WWE game in wrestling forums?


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 30, 2016)

Are there any RM games coming down the pipeline?



hammer said:


> can we start modkilling people who ask for PMs



It's not something I'd necessarily do but I think this is way less of a problem then the replacements mods have been giving late into games or end game revealing sessions. People asking for PMs or the color of town or whatever are things that rarely happen anymore. 

Though I guess this is way easier for me to say because I've never been fucked over by someone asking for my role PM.


----------



## Aries (Nov 30, 2016)

Stelios said:


> @Aries I never followed up or checked.
> what happened with WWE game in wrestling forums?



It ended, its a mix bag honestly. I look at it the same way some peeps look at my teen titans game. Talking about it feels like beating a dead horse but quick summary.

Cultural differences. Roles weren't used, Indies did nothing. NF underperforming. Lack of pm space. Cutting my original game by 1/3rd, school, not happening on NF etc.

The game almost killed my interest in mafia luckily cooler heads prevailed. WF is not bad. They did good but my mistake was not playing to their strengths Generics/vanilla and put them in a game and host that was foreign to them. I truly believe if it was done here with all the stuff we have it would have turned out better. Also it made me appreciate the perks we had here


----------



## Tiger (Nov 30, 2016)

We often forget how good we have it here lol. All I need to do is spend 10 minutes on another forum to remember why I accepted this mod position for this section. Just need more people with different views who haven't gotten super lazy or think it's cool to never try.

@SoulTaker WPK is planning to host a Death Note game. I'm guessing it's not super crazy RM, though. If he hasn't fallen off the face of the earth, that is.


----------



## hammer (Nov 30, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Are there any RM games coming down the pipeline?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea it all sucks whatever happened  to mafia here?

also I am annoyed how off people are about my play style

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 30, 2016)

I saw the DN game but saw that the spots filled up pretty quickly and it didn't seem like he was going to add roles, but I should do the due diligence and check that thread.



Law said:


> We often forget how good we have it here lol. All I need to do is spend 10 minutes on another forum to remember why I accepted this mod position for this section. _Just need more people with different views who haven't gotten super lazy or think it's cool to never try._



I may be alone on this but I feel like there's another problem with the culture where people really conflate their personal opinions with the game not realizing that the game isn't necessarily a true reflection of the person. There's a softness to this community now that is mostly because of the lax fluffy let's all be friends nature of it all. Or the it's just a game rhetoric, which is true but there's a time and opportunity cost to mafia and this thing has a pretty respectable history, shit's ostensibly an e-sport on NF.

I can see how someone wouldn't agree with all of that but I like to think this is in the neighborhood of being a proper assessment.


----------



## hammer (Nov 30, 2016)

I guess it depends on the person, I look like I never try, but that's how I win the games I win, because people over look that and keep over looking that no matter how many indi wins I get.


----------



## Nello (Nov 30, 2016)

It is scientifically proven that the less you try the better your chances are of coasting to victory


----------



## hammer (Nov 30, 2016)

in the attack on titan game I fucking revealed day one I was an indi, and the SK got lynched so they ignored me until I won, mafia died, and town still came in third place.

then there was the kung fu game, where I could have won with town and when there was 5 people left, decided to fuck town over right before we lynched the last mafia.


----------



## Nello (Nov 30, 2016)

Town ain't shit 

I've never played SK


----------



## hammer (Nov 30, 2016)

my indi roles have always been more fun than SK.


----------



## Nello (Nov 30, 2016)

Never played indi either 

Pretty sure there's a powerrole bias for veteran players, which sucks for them because it makes them even bigger targets.

Coasting is the way to go, baby


----------



## Aries (Nov 30, 2016)

Mario kart game can technically count as a RM game. Still needs some players but its going to be a super short game. 12 players max. I'm planning on hosting DragonBall Z right after. Game I feel really great about.


----------



## hammer (Nov 30, 2016)

Nello said:


> Never played indi either
> 
> Pretty sure there's a powerrole bias for veteran players, which sucks for them because it makes them even bigger targets.
> 
> Coasting is the way to go, baby


people forget I'm an oldfag


Aries said:


> Mario kart game can technically count as a RM game. Still needs some players but its going to be a super short game. 12 players max. I'm planning on hosting DragonBall Z right after. Game I feel really great about.



you and I have some game ideas  to work on .


----------



## Tiger (Nov 30, 2016)

What's the point of 'winning' if all you do is coast and survive because no one deems you worthy to kill?


----------



## hammer (Nov 30, 2016)

it's not my fault I say hey guys im not town, and town does not even investigate me


----------



## Aries (Nov 30, 2016)

Curse of CR strikes again. When ole CR is the best town player in your game and by extension your only hope of victory town is going to lose.


----------



## Aries (Nov 30, 2016)

hammer said:


> people forget I'm an oldfag
> 
> 
> you and I have some game ideas  to work on .



I can squeeze that in between DBZ. I had already started making roles again. I feel really good on the game. I'm going back to the drawing board. Won't be super complex it will be FMA levels of a game


----------



## Nello (Nov 30, 2016)

Law said:


> What's the point of 'winning' if all you do is coast and survive because no one deems you worthy to kill?


Then it's not I who has won, it's you who has lost 
And that my friend is the best way to win. Works roughly 85% of the time 


hammer said:


> it's not my fault I say hey guys im not town, and town does not even investigate me


True

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 30, 2016)

This got me thinking. If you really can win most games by pure coasting, then you guys need to up your blenderhunting


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 30, 2016)

All it takes for scum to win is for town not to do anything.


----------



## Aries (Nov 30, 2016)

Inactive townies are partially responsible for mafia victories but not the whole reason. We are in a time and age where people refuse to listen to one another and instead talk over one another instead of working together. When people choose to have this mindset that a inactive player  can cruise by or should should cruise by because they might be mod killed or responsible for town's downfall they don't do the game any favors. Instead of complaining about them why not try to encourage them to play? Ask them for their reads, what they think etc. Make them feel involved in the game, give them a reason to play, or pressure them. That's part of the game. There's honestly no reason why every game should rely on the same people over and over carrying the game.  If they feel like their voice won't be heard of course they won't do anything, Stop giving them reasons to be complacent in their spot and make them work for their survival if they want to play don't just hand it to them because their inactive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Nov 30, 2016)

Nello said:


> This got me thinking. If you really can win most games by pure coasting, then you guys need to up your blenderhunting



Players here are starkly crucified for hunting or targeting lurkers and inactive players.

They're a waste of space.


----------



## Savage (Nov 30, 2016)

Nello said:


> Town ain't shit
> 
> I've never played SK


I was SK once. Got killed n1 by @Kaitou 


Law said:


> What's the point of 'winning' if all you do is coast and survive because no one deems you worthy to kill?


Stalling is still a viable competitive strategy.

Not saying I'm an advocate for all players coasting(games will become quickly lop-sided), but having a mixed bag of play styles is essential.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 30, 2016)

I mean look sometimes you're not going to have it life is like that but there are some dudes who just put up straight garbage, forget coasting. I mean these games are competitive and everyone is going to approach it with their own styles and there isn't just one right way to play but let's be real there's certainly a wrong way to play. 

I think this current culture where everyone wants to be friends and pretend like everyone is good at this game detracts from the competitive nature you need to get invested players. 

Honestly I feel like some people sign up for these games to just make friends and hang out as opposed to trying to win for their teams or having any respect for the game. I get that people are going to be friendly and create relationships but it just seems like this pervasive thing where people can't leave that shit at the door and come into the games with a competitive zeal. 

In regards to how people shouldn't depend on the name brand players and this game has to be more open, that's not the way it's ever been. 

The first Favorites game that happened here I was Lain and Platinum was Darth Vader, the GF of one of the mafias. Favorites was probably my 4th or 5th game ever. I argued with Plat for 6 hours straight and pressed him so hard the guy started making moves out of fear because I nearly got him lynched. The reason he didn't get lynched is because people didn't want to listen to some newbie who had played a handful of games. In Awesome's Final Fantasy game I sussed Ivy as the GF on like day 1, no one wanted to go with the new kids read.

After those 2 games where I had big time reads people started listening up and depending on my reads. If you make good reads town will follow you eventually. I get that you need to give people opportunities to succeed but they have to measure up and create expectations to get that credibility. And if you're making good reads and they're not listening then it's simply something about something in your game.

Long story longer when we get back to being mentally engaged competitors and having people who want to be good detectives or better liars as opposed to people who are just happy to be apart of a community and don't foster a competitive spirit the overall play will improve across the board.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 30, 2016)

I've only been indie once. In the Monogatari game.

I wish I could get more indie roles.


----------



## Savage (Nov 30, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Long story longer when we get back to being mentally engaged competitors and having people who want to be good detectives or better liars as opposed to people who are just happy to be apart of a community and don't foster a competitive spirit the overall play will improve across the board.


December 17th. Just wait on it. I'm redeeming my RWBY performance!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 30, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean look sometimes you're not going to have it life is like that but there are some dudes who just put up straight garbage, forget coasting. I mean these games are competitive and everyone is going to approach it with their own styles and there isn't just one right way to play but let's be real there's certainly a wrong way to play.
> 
> I think this current culture where everyone wants to be friends and pretend like everyone is good at this game detracts from the competitive nature you need to get invested players.
> 
> ...



Maybe people are afraid because 99% of competitive places in the internet are hell on Earth.

Myself, I get chills everytime I see people talking about enforcing competitiveness here, because it remembers me all the horrible communities I've been part of.

And that is considering I love competition myself. But I hate watching it become the norm.

I agree we should make more of an effort to teach players how to be good. Teach, not bully the bad ones. Because as much "nice" as we claim to be, we are still bullying the so-called "bad" players all the time. Just look at the post-game in Mr. Robot. Bullying doesn't make anyone better at the game, it just makes them more apathetic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 30, 2016)

Savage said:


> December 17th. Just wait on it. I'm redeeming my RWBY performance!



I feel like you've had a recent enough good performance in a game that you shouldn't harp on it too much. Like I said sometimes you just don't have it and there's nothing wrong with that.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Maybe people are afraid because 99% of competitive places in the internet are hell on Earth.
> 
> Myself, I get chills everytime I see people talking about enforcing competitiveness here, because it remembers me all the horrible communities I've been part of.
> 
> ...





Here's the thing though the pillars of this community have been at this for a while and have matured in this community over time. I mean it's not all about Law and Marco but I think when you have people who actually understand the heartbeat of this section that those things you're worried about have a lot lesser risk of happening. 

Bad players have to be willing to learn and quite honestly some of the newer members who are bad players should just clear out if they're not going to play to get better. Like if a dude is nearly 30 years old he shouldn't be so fixated on one person because their friend got played like a fiddle in a mafia game. That kind of shit makes a veteran go apathetic. And again everyone is so concerned about 'new, new, new'  and it's like well how about retention of your vets. It's easier to retain what's here than go out for the other stuff and even then I have to say I think it's kind of unrealistic to expect someone not be that angry when they invest and put effort into something to see it get fucked up in such a flippant manner. I mean going further, just look at the section of your RWBY game that was just some of the absolute worst play I've ever seen and it was by people who think they've got a PHD in mafia when they don't even have an associates.

I mean correct me if I'm wrong here but WAD is usually the proponent of abusing others into playing better and that's not what I'm really saying we should foster, I'm saying that when you're here to make friends and bullshit in this disc/con thread but you go into a game to just scratch your ass and post the shit you were posting in here it's dumb as hell. 

You know there's a culture and history we've built here and I just think that someone whose not going to respect that or people who have been apart of that then they shouldn't be here period.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 30, 2016)

Too late to keep discussing now, but I'm just gonna remark I'm okay with policy lynching people who demand to be treated in games the same way they are treated in the convo thread.

Mafia games are not about being nice to people. Sure, don't be an asshole, and don't make it personal, but this is a game where you are calling other people liars, ffs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 30, 2016)

Just as some examples I look at kids like Underworld Broker and Lawrence777 as players who have recently sprung up that we should absolutely be trying to retain. Satsuki and Nello are player who I've been in the foxhole with and they seem like good prospects. Then there's guys who spring up every now and again like a Dr.White or a Reznor who don't have many games but are really strong players who probably played elsewhere.

Apparently this Owner of a Lonely Heart person is good enough to hold some gravity as a player as well. I may have missed a name or a hotshot prospect but I feel like these are people who have sprung up from like late 2015 to present and have some quality games played.

So I don't think we have a problem getting new members or necessarily retaining them so much as not every new person is going to be a quality new person.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aries (Nov 30, 2016)

Mafia has the WWE problem. Relying on old stars to carry the game. New peeps being regulated to mid card purgatory or straight up being jobbers. All you need is to give someone a push in the right direction. Crugyr I'm grooming you to be the next face of Mafia


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 30, 2016)

If you make good calls people will notice your game and they'll listen to your reads. It's that simple.

If you come into this game and you articulate your sleuthing in a way that resonates with people they'll take notice of your game.

If you come into this game you sit in that QT and you make good contributions inside and/or outside of it then people will take notice of what you did, whether it's your teammates or the town you burned to the ground.

Look at what good players do and make an adjustment or find something within yourself and adapt.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Hero (Nov 30, 2016)

I want to play a mafia game start to finish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nois (Dec 1, 2016)

Should I buy a 3DS, or not


----------



## Nello (Dec 1, 2016)

Law said:


> Players here are starkly crucified for hunting or targeting lurkers and inactive players.
> 
> They're a waste of space.


But why  Well now I know why I got 2 free wins as mafia.


SoulTaker said:


> I mean going further, just look at the section of your RWBY game that was just some of the absolute worst play I've ever seen and it was by people who think they've got a PHD in mafia when they don't even have an associates.


This happens every time I win


----------



## Magic (Dec 1, 2016)

Nois said:


> Should I buy a 3DS, or not


On black friday they had them for 100 bucks =[

I wanted one. New pokemon looks fun...


----------



## hammer (Dec 1, 2016)

Nois said:


> Should I buy a 3DS, or not


get it just for pokemon


RemChu said:


> On black friday they had them for 100 bucks =[
> 
> I wanted one. New pokemon looks fun...


everything I know about typing is even more fucked then when they introduced fairies.


dark type ratata

dragon type eegscutor


----------



## Didi (Dec 1, 2016)

Nois said:


> Should I buy a 3DS, or not




Well yeah, it's one of the best handhelds ever with one of the best game libraries for a system ever


----------



## Santí (Dec 1, 2016)

Well, working my ass off for the last several months has gotten me nowhere. Now I have too much free time on my hands


----------



## Santí (Dec 1, 2016)

>It's already December

Father Time, why do you elude me so?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 1, 2016)

SoulTaker spitting hot truth up in here.


----------



## Stelios (Dec 1, 2016)

Join the secret santa lads 

Worst case scenario 
Somebody gives you a virtual gift


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 1, 2016)

So... any ideas for how we can make players here better?


----------



## Tiger (Dec 1, 2016)

People need to stop encouraging poor play. There are pros and cons, of course.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 1, 2016)

I have to say, I was firmly in the "pro-fun" side before but I was very disgusted by what I saw in the RWBY game. That's probably the worst town I have ever seen.

Now I'm more in the middle.


----------



## Nello (Dec 1, 2016)

Law said:


> People need to stop encouraging poor play. There are pros and cons, of course.


Be brutally honest, how good of a player do you think I am, 1-10? Don't be afraid to use the lower end of the scale


----------



## Tiger (Dec 1, 2016)

5 or 6, I dunno. You were certainly attentive as Satsuki in Faves.


----------



## Nello (Dec 1, 2016)

I was just faking that attentiveness


----------



## Marco (Dec 1, 2016)

It's less about not encouraging poor play and more about not discouraging good play.

I also think that we should start experimenting with 48-hour day/24-hour night cycles. Especially if the game has over 20 players.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 1, 2016)

Marco said:


> It's less about not encouraging poor play and more about discouraging good play.
> 
> I also think that we should start experimenting with 48-hour day/24-hour night cycles. Especially if the game has over 20 players.



That could work actually. Though games with less players probably don't need it.

From my eperience, a lot of players will treat that as an excuse to spend 40+ hours without posting, but a lot of average to good players might appreciate having more time to think and post. It also improves Day 1s.

Favs is gonna last 2+ months with that rule though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 1, 2016)

Also we need to drop that habit of killing the "pro" players on night 1 of every game.

It is an efficient strategy so I don't think we should outright discourage it, but the problem is that the same 5 people keep being called good by the rest of the community and being punished by it every game, when in reality, even if they are good, they won't be good every game, and even the bad ones can shine from time to time, or improve. Mafia is a very variable game when it comes to skill. This makes the new players or the average-skilled ones think they will never catch up, while burning out the good ones at the same time. People don't even try to lynch the good players most of the time, and wait for the mafia to kill them instead.

Maybe a little less of underestimating the "low tiers" and stop treating the "top tier" players like they are untouchable gods. It hurts the game.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 1, 2016)

I think a good way to do the 48/24 thing would be for middle phases. Lets be real day 1 almost nothing gets done so extending that seems kind of pointless and once the game is near its conclusion people just want the game over to see who wins.  So I would suggest that any extension in time to phases only apply to critical middle of the game phases and not the beginning or end.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 1, 2016)

This "day 1 nothing gets done" mentality is also something we need to purge from this foum.


----------



## Nello (Dec 1, 2016)

Not much to be done about D1 imo.

What about a mechanic where townies can use a one-shot to ressurrect or "ghostify" a dead player. That player then gets a powerup, something that can best be used by a skilled player. This would discourage mafia from killing top tier dudes right away... in theory


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 1, 2016)

Well here's my thing everyone is saying how do we improve the standard of play but at the end of the day there's nothing "we" should be doing.

I mean i'll continue being candid here and I'm really trying to have a progressive convo but:



Aries said:


> Mafia has the WWE problem. Relying on old stars to carry the game. New peeps being regulated to mid card purgatory or straight up being jobbers. All you need is to give someone a push in the right direction. Crugyr I'm grooming you to be the next face of Mafia





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So... any ideas for how we can make players here better?



This is the problem in a nutshell, this idea that we need to sit there and have these padawans or apprentice someone into quality play. This has been going on in this community since about 2013, this pervasive superficial bullshit. 

We have winners and losers in mafia because it's a competition. It's not my job or anyone's job to make someone into a quality player, it's my job to go out there play my game and win for my team. 

I didn't have Law in my ear on the come up whispering nicieties and advice into my ear.  I didn't have James or Shin telling me how to find scum. Belph, IK, and me weren't trading game mechanic manipulation advice with each other. I was going to fucking war with Awesome, CosmicCastaway, and Cubey trying to raise my play to beat those guys and none of them were trying to make me better, I made me better. I studied and learned from good players and adapted. 

We're all in competition with each other and you guys are talking about let's just give someone the answers and techniques we've crafted for free because it'll improve the game, but guess what you either have it or you don't, and if you don't then you keep putting in reps till it clicks. It does click for people eventually.

What people need to do is realize that if they want to get better then it's the player who has to take it upon themselves. Find someone you think is good and learn their style and craft your own. It's what I did, it's what WPK did, it's what Sin did, it's what IK did, the list goes on and on.

You know why I've played for 6 years and probably have like 4 night posts ever? Because I studied the way a certain good player carried themselves, their values, and reconciled them with my own and decided that wasn't something I was going to do. There's techniques for scumhunting I've seen employed by other players like Remchu that I incorporate into my game. 


So when I see shit like how do we improve the standard level of play it's not about we it's about you in the abstract, it's about you putting it on yourself to get better and stop hiding behind  your friends or thinking that you deserve a chance because quite honestly you don't deserve shit in this game, you earn credibility. There's so many different ways to play and there's so many ways to be considered good that I really hate this bullshit about actively developing folks. I've helped plenty of players along the way but only when that person showed something in a game that caught my eye. 




Marco said:


> It's less about not encouraging poor play and more about discouraging good play.
> 
> I also think that we should start experimenting with 48-hour day/24-hour night cycles. Especially if the game has over 20 players.



If we end up doing an experiment like that it almost makes sense to do 36 hours. 2 days is a really long time. That's so much content to sift through. I think being more restrictive about fluffing and more adjustments should be made mechanically to protect premium roles. I mean look conditional night 1 BP isn't really game breaking either. We could handicap mafias from killing top players through RNG or hosts choice, or we start giving recent MVPs immunity in cycle 1 for certain games and create a pole position akin to what they do in Nascar.

More mechanics that penalize town roles for killing townies; reviver feels like a role that could be utilized more

I just feel like the potential for task overloading someone in a truly active game is tough and I think extra time can lead to more bad play. That if you want to stimulate better play mechanically then maybe the host needs to make final adjustments after the roles are handed out too because you can kind of divine what'll happen if power player A gets this godfather role and isn't dead by day 5.

And just ban this rule of whatever bullshit too, i'm so sick of that fucking garbage. If people want to use it for their game that's fine but keep it to yourself, it's terrible for the culture of the game because it's basically a declaration of war on good players for being effective.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 1, 2016)

Hey I didnt say we necessarily need to coach players, I asked what can be done or not be done to make this forum better. And your post is a suggestion on that, whether you admit it or not.

And I can't host 36 hour games. I suppose other hosts can't either. I have four hours a day for mafia related stuff, and thats it.

As for the day 1 thing, I don't think we should change gane mechanics to make day 1 more interesting. Day 1 is fine the way it is. We just need to stop spreading the idea that it is pointless to scumhunt on day 1. It is not, because that scumhunting gives info for day 2.

Though one thing I've seen working is having a day 0, so you give players 24 hours to fluff and maybe say something suspicious before the voting starts. You don't even need a night 0, just skip from day 0 to day 1.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 1, 2016)

By the way, this rethoric of "this is a competition so bad players need to be shown the door" is something I will never accept. We must be welcoming to people even if they are bad at the gane. Not being an asshat is more important than any competition, always.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 1, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Though one thing I've seen working is having a day 0, so you give players 24 hours to fluff and maybe say something suspicious before the voting starts. You don't even need a night 0, just skip from day 0 to day 1.



This is a great idea actually. Tbh I think this is the potential solution for better town play depending on how people use it.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> By the way, this rethoric of "this is a competition so bad players need to be shown the door" is something I will never accept. If you can't treat someone well because they are bad at mafia, then you are the one who doesn't belong here, or in any civilized internet community, for that matter. Not being an asshat is more important than any competition, always.



And that's not what I'm condoning, I'm saying the people who join these games and don't respect the game or it's history and tradition, the people who come into these games and play for the wrong reasons, those people need to be out of here. The RWBY town is stuff that shouldn't happen. Certain players are hot blooded and lose their temper at bad play, this has always happened. That doesn't mean it should be and I get that, but there are levels to it and I think most people can discern the really negative versions of this kind of behavior. It's the same thing with bad play too, there are some players who I find to be more entertaining players than quality, then there are just people who don't belong. I'm not saying never make friends or be friendly but the spirit of the game is what matters.

Overall though if someone is a great player/host and presents some value to this game then I think there's always a spot for them even if I don't necessarily like them or their antics. But I get how that might be a me thing.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 1, 2016)

You can be welcoming while still fostering a competitive environment. Elitism isn't something I will stand for, yet I also won't coddle people. Skill is forged through fire, like SoulTaker said I didn't get here by being coached or sucking up to the supposed elite players, I butted heads with several of them early in my career and didn't back down. 

Some quick words of praise and advice can go a long way over trying to full on mentor someone. 

I think that we could do more for making day 1 appealing to players. I agree with DDL that it isn't useless but the perception that it is hurts the activity and level of play in it. Designing events that take place on day one could up player interest in participating in day one and thereby improve the overall quality of play during it.

On 2+2 they had what is called ITA's, an hour period during day phases in which people can publicly announce a person they want to kill, these kills having a low percentage chance to work. Incorporating this or something similar into games(that doesn't involve possible bloodbaths) could up activity, as a problem for some of the newer players is that even if they contribute to scumhunting they can feel like they aren't having much impact on the game. This would make them feel less worthless/powerless.


----------



## Magic (Dec 1, 2016)

We should invite this dude to play mafia...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 1, 2016)

Should invite them too


----------



## Marco (Dec 2, 2016)

36-hour is hard to maintain for most hosts. I'd certainly not be able to do it.

I will definitely be considering 48-hour dayphases for whatever game I host next. This would be especially nice in bigger games (think 30+) with lots of active abilities. That can easily keep momentum up if you include some limiters (use in first/last 24 hours, etc). 

There could be a noon phase in the middle. You could have various roles and factions operate at different halves of the dayphase to ensure all actions aren't hoarded until EOD. You could just have it according to flavor or mechanics with random roles all operating at different halves. 

It makes sense. Meat of the game is done during the dayphase. Not a bad thing to devote more time to that.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 2, 2016)

48 hour day phases seem like a good thing for monster level games like Favorites, otherwise I like the intensity that 24 hour phases can bring.


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 2, 2016)

Aries said:


> Mafia has the WWE problem. Relying on old stars to carry the game. New peeps being regulated to mid card purgatory or straight up being jobbers. All you need is to give someone a push in the right direction. Crugyr I'm grooming you to be the next face of Mafia


Teach me away senpai I'll try my best


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 2, 2016)

Never mind I'll learn on my own lol


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 2, 2016)

I said it before as well but we need to stop the "rule of" bullshit as well. It's honestly harmful to the spirit of the game to brazenly penalize power players for being power players. Once you get to a certain point it's hard to make it to the end, regardless of your alignment. 

Again if you want to use that mode of thinking you should keep it to yourself, it's a viable hunting trope but it's detrimental to the culture and spirit of the game.



Marco said:


> 36-hour is hard to maintain for most hosts. I'd certainly not be able to do it.
> 
> I will definitely be considering 48-hour dayphases for whatever game I host next. This would be especially nice in bigger games (think 30+) with lots of active abilities. That can easily keep momentum up if you include some limiters (use in first/last 24 hours, etc).
> 
> ...



It just seems like a lot of time but I think these adjustments definitely make it more palatable.


----------



## Santí (Dec 2, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So... any ideas for how we can make players here better?



Make them care.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 2, 2016)

Santi said:


> Make them care.



Bingo. Summed up everything I was trying to say in my posts


----------



## Santí (Dec 2, 2016)

I am a master of langauage and communication.

You are but a rentboy who plays joker, CR.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 2, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I said it before as well but we need to stop the "rule of" bullshit as well. It's honestly harmful to the spirit of the game to brazenly penalize power players for being power players. Once you get to a certain point it's hard to make it to the end, regardless of your alignment.
> 
> Again if you want to use that mode of thinking you should keep it to yourself, it's a viable hunting trope but it's detrimental to the culture and spirit of the game.
> 
> ...



Well Wad is gone, so time for a new age.  ^ ^


----------



## Stelios (Dec 2, 2016)

RemChu said:


> We should invite this dude to play mafia...


This guy was on the news globally 
He stole 1.6 mil in gold and he didn't even know


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 2, 2016)

Uhhh the obvious retort to "make them care",  is how do you make them care, which is the heart of the discussion taking place now. 



RemChu said:


> Well Wad is gone, so time for a new age.  ^ ^



For how long? That dude can't stay away from this game, he needs it more than it needs him 

But that Rule of WAD, Rule of S, Rule of Bullshit garbage needs to be purged from the game. Like I said use it but shit should be a taboo word in games. Complete garbage.


----------



## Marco (Dec 2, 2016)

None of those rules are taken seriously. They're memes. 

Rule of WAD has some merit, and nothing anyone does can change that.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 2, 2016)

Marco said:


> None of those rules are taken seriously. They're memes.
> 
> Rule of WAD has some merit, and nothing anyone does can change that.



I'm not saying it doesn't, I'm saying that it should be an unspoken method to suss out potential scum. When it's this big overt movement that has people actively, as opposed to passively, gunning for good players it's harmful.


----------



## Aries (Dec 2, 2016)

Mario Kart Turbo Set-up

*12-Players-Only 3 Phases(No Night Phase)

Generics*-9x-Eliminate all threats to town
*Mafia*-2x-Get Majority vote
*Indie*-1x-Make it to top 3 in the final lap/dayphase

*Items*:
1: *Mushroom*: Mushroom gives you a (speed) boost. When activated you will auto surpass the person in front of you who has more posts then you do for the day phase. Useful during situations where you have the lowest vote count in the game and the mid-dayphase(12 hours) auto kill for players with the lowest vote count is about to take place

2:* Triple Mushroom*: Triple Mushroom gives you a Triple (Speed) boost. Allowing you to not only surpass people with higher posts then you do in the game (you rank up 3 spots ahead of people) but you also steal any of the 3 players you surpassed vote power and item if they have any for the day phase.

3: *Blooper*: Blooper gives you a squid that inks any player of your choosing for the dayphase/lap. It blinds the player making their vote get nexus'd onto someone else. The effect wears off after gaining a item and using it but the item is also nexus'd before the effect wears off.

4: *Lightning*: Lightning gives you a Lightning bolt that strikes everyone down and makes them drop any or all items possessed by them. You can steal one item that has been dropped

5: *Bob-omb*: Bob-omb gives you a self contained bomb that only activates when you are targeted by a item, it detonates and kills the person that targets you

6: *Spiny Shell*: Spiny shell gives you a Blue Shell to use. It silences one of the top 3 posters of your choosing from posting by 3 hours.

7: *Green Shell*: Green shell gives the player a ability to block any person from using their item if have any or prevents them from being able to get a item for one dayphase lap cycle

8: *Triple Green Shells*: Triple Green Shells Allow you to target 2 players with 2 of your green shells to item block and the third shell protects you from other items that are not Red shell, Spiny Shell, Bob-omb and Star

9: *Red Shell*: Red Shell gives the player a kill shot ability. ( Mafia gets a auto Red Shell Item every 24 hours)

10: *Banana*: Banana gives the player a banana peel that they can use to protect any player of their choosing from items that target them

11: *Triple Banana*: Triple Banana allows you to gain 3 banana peels. One Banana peel to protect a player from items, One Banana peel to protect yourself from items and one final banana peel to having the option to protect a player from being lynched

12: *Boomerang Flower*: Boomerang Flower gives the player a item that allows you to investigate any player and find out their alignment

13: *Bullet Bill*: Bullet Bill makes you immune to red,green and blue shells for one day phase lap

14: *Golden Mushroom*: Golden Mushroom allows the player the rewind or forward time 1-5 times depending what number they get for RNG.

1-Rewinds Time back to the start of the game giving the phase a extra 24 hours minus the mid lap auto kill if it has already happened

2- Rewinds Time when a item was used and allows them to reuse the item onto someone else

3-Rewinds Time before a player was killed or lynched and Forwards them in time to the present

4-Forwards Time and allows the player to get a auto mystery box

5- Forwards Time and allows the player to dictate who gets lynched during the day phase

_15:* Fire Flower*_: Fire Flower allows the person spite a player by burning them. The player spited will automatically have 2x votes against them for the rest of the game until they are eliminated

16:* Super Horn*: Super Horn allows the player to lie detect any player in the game

17: *Pirana Plant*: Pirana Plant allows the player to revive anyone who has been killed in the game. The player revived is then masoned with the player that revived them but if the player that revived them is eliminated so are they.

18: *Coins*: Coins give the player 2+ vote power in the game

19: *Boo*: When Boo is activated you become lynchproof for the dayphase. You can also possess a player redirecting their vote on to someone else or redirect item to someone else. Also useful when have the lowest vote count as you bypass the auto mid phase/lap lynch

20: *Crazy 8*: Crazy 8 allows the player to pick one item on the list to have/use

*21: Star*: When Star is activated you become immune to all items for the day phase and can super kill any player in the game. (Only one Star in the game)


----------



## Santí (Dec 2, 2016)

Go ahead and auto-sign me for this one, CR.


----------



## Marco (Dec 2, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm not saying it doesn't, I'm saying that it should be an unspoken method to suss out potential scum. When it's this big overt movement that has people actively, as opposed to passively, gunning for good players it's harmful.


I honestly haven't seen much of this. 

But you can't really stop people from gunning after good players. Rule of WAD has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Nello (Dec 2, 2016)

Alright I totally got it you guys. What if townies can vote to one-shot ressurrect a dead player and make them BP. That'll give mafia incentive to try to get good players lynched instead of just killing them N1.


----------



## Nello (Dec 2, 2016)

I should rephrase that. Obviously everyone can vote


----------



## Nello (Dec 2, 2016)

Or maybe just leave it to a priest role or something


----------



## Marco (Dec 2, 2016)

There ain't no one step solution. You guys are also forgetting that this happens every year. During down activity periods, we get town getting rekt for fun more than when activity is high.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 2, 2016)

I don't remember it being this bad usually but thinking back I usually wasn't around as much this time of year in the past.


----------



## Nello (Dec 2, 2016)

Marco said:


> There ain't no one step solution. You guys are also forgetting that this happens every year. During down activity periods, we get town getting rekt for fun more than when activity is high.


But aren't you and and Law tired of getting killed the first night? Don't you want to know what it feels like to play some serious mafia? What you need my friend is a priest


----------



## Aries (Dec 2, 2016)

(Looks at the long posts. Takes off cap. Rubs head puts cap back on.)

Fine Speech.

Not everyone who plays mafia reads the convo. We can talk about what's right or what's wrong all day. If you want actual change then you start with the players who want change and bring it up during the game your in to the players you feel aren't pulling their weight in the game. You shouldn't baby someone but you sure as hell shouldn't turn a blind eye just because they aren't worth your time.  As a host I don't believe its my duty to make players care for my game or dictate how they play. I can though set up my game in a way that at least makes you play it but I sure as heck can't make you care for the game. Its up to the players to make the 
"other" players care  in game and give them a reason to invest in the game. I've seen a threat of getting lynched does wonders to players who don't contribute much.

This issue with town apathy isn't new. Its been happening when I was a full time host during 2011 and 2012. Rule of WAD is silly but not innaccurate.


----------



## Marco (Dec 2, 2016)

Nello said:


> But aren't you and and Law tired of getting killed the first night? Don't you want to know what it feels like to play some serious mafia? What you need my friend is a priest



Acting aloof/not-invested/confused the first couple phases usually helps. I don't get killed N1 much. Last instances I remember are RWBY game and Superman's Mortal Kombat game. 

I'm actually more used to getting killed just as stuff starts getting really interesting.


----------



## Aries (Dec 2, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> Teach me away senpai I'll try my best



No crugyr you need ole cr to guide you to the promised land. Believe in the me that believes in this also

@Santi added you


----------



## Aries (Dec 2, 2016)

Also need 3 more peeps to sign up for mario kart. I feel very good about the game. One of the least complicated games I've made


----------



## Tiger (Dec 2, 2016)

There is generally going to be a good or great player as a bad guy in a game of mafia.

The fact that it's called 'the rule of' anything is asinine. And hunting down the good players in hopes of showing the rule is equally asinine. Trust in your side's players to find the right one rather than collecting them and shooting into the barrel.

I see this and other rules being taken a bit more seriously than Marco, apparently. And if they're just being said as jokes...it makes me wonder if people here know what a joke is. Usually they're funny, and rely on timing and not being completely overdone?


----------



## Marco (Dec 2, 2016)

A meme is not the same thing as a joke, tbf. In the context of timing and being overdone at least.

I've never seen anyone seriously consider any of the rules (rule of S, rule of mod) except rule of WAD. And rule of WAD actually has merit. Key is to remember that it's not an actual RULE rule.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 2, 2016)

Marco said:


> I honestly haven't seen much of this.
> 
> But you can't really stop people from gunning after good players. Rule of WAD has nothing to do with it.



I respectfully disagree. I think that when you have it out in the open the way it is and it becomes symbolic of the actual issue and allows it to take root in the general consciousness of players. I mean yeah people will gun for power players but now you have dudes going into games and acting like the rule of WAD is this verse from the mafia bible that can be charged as an indictment against you. 

I just think it's bad for the game. You're programming players to default to policy as opposed to playing the game. I'm not even necessarily condemning it's practice I'm condemning the terms being used at all. 

I just don't think it's especially harmful to have the terminology taboo'd in games.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Dec 2, 2016)

Marco said:


> A meme is not the same thing as a joke, tbf. In the context of timing and being overdone at least.
> 
> I've never seen anyone seriously consider any of the rules (rule of S, rule of mod) except rule of WAD. And rule of WAD actually has merit. Key is to remember that it's not an actual RULE rule.



People seriously consider them in every game I've seen played this year.

I wish even you would stop calling it the rule of Wad. Like he's the first person to consider that the odds of mafia having at least one power player are high.

It all being turned into a meme for the games is exactly the problem. And what ST is saying. And veterans perpetuating that shit is making it worse.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 2, 2016)

The fostering of this environment is why I'm moving my talent to South Beach(The Syndicate).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marco (Dec 2, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I respectfully disagree. I think that when you have it out in the open the way it is and it becomes symbolic of the actual issue and allows it to take root in the general consciousness of players. I mean yeah people will gun for power players but now you have dudes going into games and acting like the rule of WAD is this verse from the mafia bible that can be charged as an indictment against you.
> 
> I just think it's bad for the game. You're programming players to default to policy as opposed to playing the game. I'm not even necessarily condemning it's practice I'm condemning the terms being used at all.



Again, the only "rule" I've seen people seriously consider is the rule of WAD. And you can see the obvious motivation there as to why. 

The policy argument about prioritizing top players can be made about a lot of things, eg: pressuring lurkers. 

It's something that happens. And people pursue the logic because it makes sense. Whether we call it a rule or rule of WAD isn't going to change that. These are just basic mafia tactics. 



> I just don't think it's especially harmful to have the terminology taboo'd in games.


And that's a slippery slope. Restricting what terminology can be used isn't something I see working out well. 



Law said:


> People seriously consider them in every game I've seen played this year.



I honestly can't think of a single time where a "rule" besides rule of WAD was considered seriously. Can you remind me of one of these games? 



> I wish even you would stop calling it the rule of Wad. Like he's the first person to consider that the odds of mafia having at least one power player are high.



Pointed the rule out as obvious even the first time it was referred to as "rule of WAD." Not sure how name is an issue. It's just easier to say "rule of WAD" when discussing it rather than stating the whole thing. 



> It all being turned into a meme for the games is exactly the problem. And what ST is saying. And veterans perpetuating that shit is making it worse.


My impression is that all these "rules" aren't taken seriously. Except rule of WAD. 

And calling it rule of WAD or just basic instinct isn't going to change that. 

Lastly, I really don't think this is the reason for the supposed decline in town play. 

And definitely not something that is unique for now. Low activity periods during the year always has people less motivated and engaged in games, which is conductive to bad town play.


----------



## Marco (Dec 2, 2016)

And, really, complaining isn't going to change shit.

If someone thinks the average town play is bad, sign up for more games and give your all. Demonstrate how good plays are made. That's the only way it is done.

None of the top players today had to be instructed how to play. They observed the good players and emulated them.

If you want newer players to do the same, give them more examples. Over time, everyone gets better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Dec 2, 2016)

I pretty much think memes are stupid as hell. So my stance is always going to be skewed.

I have definitely played games with you where people were seriously basing their votes off of the letter of someone's name. So the fact you sit here and pretend no one takes them seriously is triggering me.

Even if scum are doing it because it's easy, no one is calling them out for it. This perpetuates the fact that it's not just one big gag. 

You can show people the right way to play til you're blue in the face, but if they're too fucking lazy to do anything about it, then bitching at them is the last remaining outlet.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 2, 2016)

I have never. And I mean _NEVER_ complained that someone wasn't skilled at playing mafia. 

What bothers me is the people who make a conscious decision and effort to not give a darn and just bullshit their way through every game thinking they're awesome and hilarious. I would far rather be on a team comprised completely of utter newbs than lazy troll dicks who routinely and somehow proudly let their teams down.

I have the patience to teach a new player that's willing to learn all day everyday. And I have exactly 0 patience for players who know how to play and choose to fuck around instead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Dec 2, 2016)

Law said:


> I pretty much think memes are stupid as hell. So my stance is always going to be skewed.
> 
> I have definitely played games with you where people were seriously basing their votes off of the letter of someone's name. So the fact you sit here and pretend no one takes them seriously is triggering me.



Have I seen people vote with the reason being as absurd as "name stats with s"? Yes.

Did I think it was serious? Nope. Mostly just people hiding (or adding onto) their true intentions, reasons. It's no different than any other joke vote and is a part of the banter in a game.

I haven't seen anyone actually seriously use these asinine rules as their main reason and not being called out for it.

Not sure what's triggering you. It's not like I have any motive to lie here.



> Even if scum are doing it because it's easy, no one is calling them out for it. This perpetuates the fact that it's not just one big gag.



People get called out for joke votes all the time. Even for these "rules".

Do you think not being able to bring these rules up in a game is going to suddenly improve town play?



> You can show people the right way to play til you're blue in the face, but if they're too fucking lazy to do anything about it, then bitching at them is the last remaining outlet.


If people are not motivated to get better, nothing we do or say will change it.

All I'm saying is that this rules thing we're talking about is pretty trivial. If we're talking about bad play. 

If bad town play is liver failure, then invoking of these rules is one of the symptoms like nausea, rather than the cause - alcohol or whatever.


----------



## Marco (Dec 2, 2016)

Law said:


> I have never. And I mean _NEVER_ complained that someone wasn't skilled at playing mafia.
> 
> What bothers me is the people who make a conscious decision and effort to not give a darn and just bullshit their way through every game thinking they're awesome and hilarious. I would far rather be on a team comprised completely of utter newbs than lazy troll dicks who routinely and somehow proudly let their teams down.
> 
> I have the patience to teach a new player that's willing to learn all day everyday. And I have exactly 0 patience for players who know how to play and choose to fuck around instead.


Agreed. I have very low tolerance for such play.


----------



## Marco (Dec 2, 2016)

My biggest complaint is actually a lack of initiative.

Too many people, even some players that I respect as very skilled, are far too comfortable just sitting back and waiting for their time to strike.

Nothing wrong with biding your time, of course, but relying on others to build up volume of posts so you can get down to scumhunting, for example, is a lot of times as bad as not doing anything.


----------



## Marco (Dec 2, 2016)

Another thing I hate is when people with very low activity defend themselves saying there's no actual evidence against them without considering the context.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 2, 2016)

Well I have to do that to be effective, but I still always find myself in the top of # of posts. I pretty much always come across as scum if I try and lead, because I'm naturally an evil bastard and have burned too many people to be trusted as a flag-carrier. But when I can compile a pattern presented over a few days and nail down my suspect list, if I've survived that long...it's rarely a loss.

But even when I have to bide my time, I'm always poking my nose in to stir the pot. It helps patterns form. And of course, mediocre players love to complain that I'm talking nonsense most games I play because they don't understand my playstyle.


----------



## Nello (Dec 2, 2016)

Law said:


> I have never. And I mean _NEVER_ complained that someone wasn't skilled at playing mafia.
> 
> What bothers me is the people who make a conscious decision and effort to not give a darn and just bullshit their way through every game thinking they're awesome and hilarious. I would far rather be on a team comprised completely of utter newbs than lazy troll dicks who routinely and somehow proudly let their teams down.
> 
> I have the patience to teach a new player that's willing to learn all day everyday. And I have exactly 0 patience for players who know how to play and choose to fuck around instead.


5/10 troll with 85% winrate here. You been played, son


----------



## Tiger (Dec 2, 2016)

Not being on anyone's radar enough to be worth killing and managing to be on the winning team more often than not is not impressive. I've been playing for too long to take your taunt seriously. I've been the mvp of more games than you've played.

You're proving my point.


----------



## Nello (Dec 2, 2016)

Law said:


> Not being on anyone's radar enough to be worth killing and managing to be on the winning team more often than not is not impressive. I've been playing for too long to take your taunt seriously. I've been the mvp of more games than you've played.
> 
> You're proving my point.


Your meta and people's regard of you is all part of the game. Don't complain if you play flashy and get punished for it. I keep hearing AM is the best player and he doesn't get punished nearly as often.


----------



## Savage (Dec 2, 2016)

Marco said:


> My biggest complaint is actually a lack of initiative.
> 
> Too many people, even some players that I respect as very skilled, are far too comfortable just sitting back and waiting for their time to strike.
> 
> Nothing wrong with biding your time, of course, but relying on others to build up volume of posts so you can get down to scumhunting, for example, is a lot of times as bad as not doing anything.


Unless I'm having a good game, this would be my biggest hurdle that I try to overcome every game.


----------



## Nello (Dec 2, 2016)

Also


> I would far rather be on a team comprised completely of utter newbs than lazy troll dicks who routinely and somehow proudly let their teams down.


Who would this be? I've seen a lot of trolling but not a lot of people who throw the game for shits and giggles. My point was that if someone does stupid shit it may not actually be someone throwing a game. You even mentioned doing something like this yourself.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 2, 2016)

Nello, if you've got a good thing going, and are actively aware of your gameplay and aren't just a lazy cunt-- then maybe, just maybe...this whole discussion has nothing to do with you or how you play?

If you don't think mine or ST's remarks apply to you, then they probably don't. 

But just so you know, no one is keeping score here...they only remember strong plays. So winning by being invisible doesn't mean a hell of a lot.


----------



## Savage (Dec 2, 2016)

Nello said:


> Your meta and people's regard of you is all part of the game. Don't complain if you play flashy and get punished for it.* I keep hearing AM is the best player and he doesn't get punished nearly as often*.


Have you heard of the word "meme"?


----------



## Nello (Dec 2, 2016)

Law said:


> Nello, if you've got a good thing going, and are actively aware of your gameplay and aren't just a lazy cunt-- then maybe, just maybe...this whole discussion has nothing to do with you or how you play?
> 
> If you don't think mine or ST's remarks apply to you, then they probably don't.


So then who does it refer to cuz I can't think of anyone. Seems like misplaced frustration.


> But just so you know, no one is keeping score here...they only remember strong plays. So winning by being invisible doesn't mean a hell of a lot.


This would be true if I only cared about showing off and not winning in/of itself. Or are you saying i'm objectively wrong in this opinion 


Savage said:


> Have you heard of the word meme?


That was just a meme? I had no idea


----------



## Marco (Dec 2, 2016)

Savage said:


> Unless I'm having a good game, this would be my biggest hurdle that I try to overcome every game.


And I can relate to that. 

I wasn't the high posting type for a long time. Try realtime mafia over at epicmafia. That's what really made it consistent for me.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Tiger (Dec 2, 2016)

You read the recent games here and don't see where the frustration is centered on? 

The complete apathy to trying, shitposting prevalence, memes overtaking speech, roles not even being used, people trying to angle shoot someone's PMs because they're too lazy to play and hunt properly.

Shit man, I'm not even scratching the surface. People know who they are, they don't give a shit, and are proud of it. Your "lol I'm half troll and win all the time, suck it" attitude is certainly not part of the solution.


----------



## Savage (Dec 2, 2016)

Nello said:


> That was just a meme? I had no idea


Yea it started with Favs V and carried on from there. 


Marco said:


> And I can relate to that.
> 
> I wasn't the high posting type for a long time. Try realtime mafia over at epicmafia. That's what really made it consistent for me.


I'll give that a shot. Thanks


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 2, 2016)

Marco said:


> It's something that happens. And people pursue the logic because it makes sense. Whether we call it a rule or rule of WAD isn't going to change that. These are just basic mafia tactics.



But that's not what I'm saying though, I'm saying that actively allowing it to be in the forefront of people's minds the way it is lends to the issue. I'm not attacking it's viability or practice I'm attacking the brazen zeal people cite it with their use of it as an indictment.



Marco said:


> And that's a slippery slope. Restricting what terminology can be used isn't something I see working out well.





Marco said:


> All I'm saying is that this rules thing we're talking about is pretty trivial. If we're talking about bad play. If bad town play is liver failure, then invoking of these rules is one of the symptoms like nausea, rather than the cause - alcohol or whatever.



It's not that slippery dude. We know it's not good for the game so let's end it. If it's a symptom then let's treat it by ending it. I mean let's be real here and not act like someone is on some militant let's eradicate all bad players and there's one right to play type shit.

I'm saying let's work on building better habits and a better environment to play in that requires actually playing the game as opposed to well it's day 5 and name brand player isn't dead yet so Rule of WAD says one of them will be mafia. Or another personal favorite, "these are the Rule of WAD" candidates early day, then seeing quality players listed. 

Or hey theres 8 players with a name that starts with S, let's put them all together and regardless of how they played let's start to zero in on those players. 

I'm not saying people can't follow their hunches or their own internal methods but I'm saying make it internal and not this out in the open thing. I get that you're saying this has always been in some way and I get that good players have gravity, that's not my issue. I'm saying it's never ever been like this before, not this bad. It's not about strategy it's about these specific practices and applications.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Savage (Dec 2, 2016)

Inb4 nello thought recent games was a playstyle everyone was using


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 2, 2016)

Nello said:


> So then who does it refer to cuz I can't think of anyone.



Dude I've been on a mafia with you, I really have no gripes with you playing your part and contributing to a team victory. A lot of this game is about adding positive value in some way. I'm talking about those who really don't add value to this game and shit that truthfully hurts it. I think I actually said:



SoulTaker said:


> Satsuki and Nello are player who I've been in the foxhole with and they seem like good prospects.



So yeah it really has nothing to do with you and Law has already states his own personal position.


----------



## Aries (Dec 2, 2016)

I know where this is heading and I agree. Stop the Rule of WAD. I'm tired of seeing great players like Alwaysmind targeted every game he's in because of who he is and what he does. Stop the bullying be a star. Let him play instead of using your memes and your big dick measuring contests to determine when to be serious and when your going to be lazy. 

I'm tired of seeing him busting his balls in games bring up multiple worthy discussion or trying to get other players involved but get no respect for who he is and then seeing people bitch and complain how they have it so rough because someone targets them because of who they are or they see town mess up but choose to bitch and moan after  the game every game instead of in game when it matters. 

Follow Alwaysminds example. He doesn't need his name up in lights
He just wants to be heard whether it's the beat or the mic
He feels so unlike everybody else, alone
In spite of the fact that some people still think that they know him
But fuck 'em, he knows the code, it's not about the salary
It's about reality and making some noise
Making a story, making sure his clique stays up
That means when he puts it down, Someone's  pickin' it up

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nello (Dec 2, 2016)

Law said:


> You read the recent games here and don't see where the frustration is centered on?
> 
> The complete apathy to trying, shitposting prevalence, memes overtaking speech, roles not even being used, people trying to angle shoot someone's PMs because they're too lazy to play and hunt properly.
> 
> Shit man, I'm not even scratching the surface. People know who they are, they don't give a shit, and are proud of it. Your "lol I'm half troll and win all the time, suck it" attitude is certainly not part of the solution.


My solution is that you're overreacting.


SoulTaker said:


> Dude I've been on a mafia with you, I really have no gripes with you playing your part and contributing to a team victory. A lot of this game is about adding positive value in some way. I'm talking about those who really don't add value to this game and shit that truthfully hurts it. I think I actually said:
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah it really has nothing to do with you and Law has already states his own personal position.


You're still missing my point. I don't think there are a lot of people who are seriously playing garbage on purpose. It just looks like it because you notice the troll plays a lot more and you don't know the player's intentions. Sure there may be a couple of legitimate twats out there but there's no reason to let them get you down. If people are playing bad because they've lost interest, then that's no reason either to get frustrated.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 2, 2016)

I don't think we're overreacting, actually. This place is just used to no one caring. 

WPK quit and went to a different forum to play, because the alternative was sitting here and bitching about this community's play and likely being told he was overreacting.

And just because we're passionate about it doesn't mean we're giving up or freaking out, or out of ideas, etc. I'm not 'down', I'm pissed off. 

Intentionally not trying, and snickering at those who try hard _is_ actively and intentionally playing like garbage.

'Playing dumb' to slip behind someone to stab them in the back isn't the same thing. But if that's all someone ever does, and then they're too lazy to actually thrust the knife once they're ignored and under the radar, then it's no longer a playstyle...they just suck.


----------



## Hero (Dec 2, 2016)

You guys stay being dramatic.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Nello (Dec 2, 2016)

Law said:


> I don't think we're overreacting, actually. This place is just used to no one caring.
> 
> WPK quit and went to a different forum to play, because the alternative was sitting here and bitching about this community's play and likely being told he was overreacting.
> 
> ...


If WPK and you think this forum has become too casual then that's okay. But you've been saying people are trolling and throwing games which I disagree with.

Once again, I don't think there are many people intentionally not trying. If you won't name anyone then i've no reason to believe you when I haven't seen the same thing myself.


----------



## Nello (Dec 2, 2016)

Hero said:


> You guys stay being dramatic.


You can trust me


----------



## Tiger (Dec 2, 2016)

I prefer passion over apathy. Not sorry about that, and I'm not ever going to stop trying to improve this place.


----------



## Aries (Dec 2, 2016)

Someone here called Alwaysmind a meme. He's much more then a meme sir. He's a symbol...the embodiment of a real mafia player G. I wish more players played like Alwaysmind or at least had his enthusiasm


----------



## Melodie (Dec 2, 2016)

Nello said:


> Once again, I don't think there are many people intentionally not trying.



lol


----------



## Hero (Dec 2, 2016)

You're free to express yourselves. I was just noting that every time I step in here, someone is arguing 

They're substantive issues, but arguing nonetheless


----------



## Aries (Dec 2, 2016)

Hero said:


> You're free to express yourselves. I was just noting that every time I step in here, someone is arguing



Join my mario kart game bro. I promise you get to choose your mario kart character


----------



## Hero (Dec 2, 2016)

Sign me up. I was just saying how I wanted to actually read a mafia game for once


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 2, 2016)

Aries said:


> then seeing people bitch and complain how they have it so rough because someone targets them because of who they are or they see town mess up but choose to bitch and moan after the game every game instead of in game when it matters.



The guy who actually does that isn't playing because he's on his 14th retirement, you can gripe when he rolls out the welcome back tour in a few months.



Nello said:


> You're still missing my point. I don't think there are a lot of people who are seriously playing garbage on purpose. It just looks like it because you notice the troll plays a lot more and you don't know the player's intentions. Sure there may be a couple of legitimate twats out there but there's no reason to let them get you down. If people are playing bad because they've lost interest, then that's no reason either to get frustrated.



Ok then. I mean you're entitled to your opinion but if that's your assessment of it then you don't understand my position or those of the others.



Nello said:


> Once again, I don't think there are many people intentionally not trying. If you won't name anyone then i've no reason to believe you when I haven't seen the same thing myself.



Because this isn't about starting drama and shifting the focus to be some kind of personal attack it's about the state of the game.


----------



## Hero (Dec 2, 2016)

Nello said:


> Once again, I don't think there are many people intentionally not trying. If you won't name anyone then i've no reason to believe you when I haven't seen the same thing myself.


I'll out myself. Hi.


----------



## Nello (Dec 2, 2016)

If i'm wrong then i'm wrong, but it looks to me like people are frustrated that the place has become less competetive and take it to the next level and call people trolls and apathetic.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm not going to sit here and make a list of people who piss me off in mafia games.



SoulTaker said:


> Because this isn't about starting drama and shifting the focus to be some kind of personal attack it's about the state of the game



And this is why. So I mean, Nello, you're free to not respond to me if you'd like to. But I'm not going to do that, and was never targeting you specifically.


----------



## Nello (Dec 2, 2016)

Nvm, Hero gonna Hero 

Do you have any suggestions for improving the place then, Law?


----------



## Nello (Dec 2, 2016)

Law said:


> I'm not going to sit here and make a list of people who piss me off in mafia games.
> 
> 
> 
> And this is why. So I mean, Nello, you're free to not respond to me if you'd like to. But I'm not going to do that, and was never targeting you specifically.


I never tried to taunt you dude  I was trying to say that not all trolls are trolls.


----------



## Marco (Dec 2, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> But that's not what I'm saying though, I'm saying that actively allowing it to be in the forefront of people's minds the way it is lends to the issue. I'm not attacking it's viability or practice I'm attacking the brazen zeal people cite it with their use of it as an indictment.



Just to be clear, we're talking about rule of WAD specifically right? Cause no other "rule" is more than a meme AFAIK. 

As for people using rule of WAD as evidence or part of their argument, that's just part of the game. And it'll always be relevant as long as a small percentile of the community is considered more dangerous/competent than the rest. 



> It's not that slippery dude. We know it's not good for the game so let's end it. If it's a symptom then let's treat it by ending it. I mean let's be real here and not act like someone is on some militant let's eradicate all bad players and there's one right to play type shit.



It's not as clear. 

1. I don't think it's actually not not good for the game. I mean, I'm really not seeing how it has a serious negative impact on our games. 

2. The terminology isn't the point. If we ban the use of the term, the idea is still alive. It's not going to stop people from targeting the best players. 

We don't need to impose limitations on how people play to encourage good play, at the end of the day. 



> I'm saying let's work on building better habits and a better environment to play in that requires actually playing the game as opposed to well it's day 5 and name brand player isn't dead yet so Rule of WAD says one of them will be mafia. Or another personal favorite, "these are the Rule of WAD" candidates early day, then seeing quality players listed.



Well, this can't be changed. And the former is relevant at least. If a great player is being left alone by mafia, then what's wrong if someone brings this up as a concern? Or what's wrong with listing all the best players so you know who to be extra cautious of. 

Not using the term "rule of WAD" isn't going to change any of this. 



> Or hey theres 8 players with a name that starts with S, let's put them all together and regardless of how they played let's start to zero in on those players.



And you call them out for such stupid logic. 

Limiting options isn't the answer. If I investigated Law as mafia but disguise my vote on him as joke by citing Rule of Mod, what's wrong with that? One might dismiss my vote as joke, but if I die and people see I'm cop, they'll know where to look, too. 

It's options like these that would be lost if we focus on limiting behavior. 



> I'm not saying people can't follow their hunches or their own internal methods but I'm saying make it internal and not this out in the open thing. I get that you're saying this has always been in some way and I get that good players have gravity, that's not my issue. I'm saying it's never ever been like this before, not this bad. It's not about strategy it's about these specific practices and applications.



It's always been like this IMO. Just watch as quality improves during holidays every year and declines during work months.


----------



## Aries (Dec 2, 2016)

This section has a clear case of bystander effect in games

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tiger (Dec 2, 2016)

Nello said:


> Nvm, Hero gonna Hero
> 
> Do you have any suggestions for improving the place then, Law?



Take SoulTaker seriously, as he's clearly been giving it a lot of thought.

Punish players in game for trolling. Stop letting dead players replace back into games. Be strict about activity. Have more respect for the people who take the time to make and host these games you sign up for. You, as in players in general. Don't waste their time, or the time of the other players who signed up to play the game. Stop encouraging the shitty behavior you see in games and defending the people who only vote when it's convenient for them.

And let me say one more time for those who haven't been paying attention:

It doesn't matter to me if you are GOOD at mafia. It matters to me that you try your best and are trying to learn and improve, rather than trying to hide your weaknesses with bullshit and hedge your bets that you may look dumb by actively not trying and putting on airs or the attitude that it's 'cool' not to care or be passionate about something.


----------



## Nello (Dec 2, 2016)

> Punish players in game for trolling. Stop letting dead players replace back into games. Be strict about activity.


This I absolutely agree with.

I've tried so many times to get deadbeats lynched (Santi my man you know what's up) but the active people just focus on each other instead  WPK was one of them in the recent vanilla game. If he wanted more competetiveness he should've punished deadbeats instead of getting himself unnecessary attention imo.


----------



## Nello (Dec 2, 2016)

Come to think of it, Waffles is another one of those blatantly fluffing people who just doesn't get punished at all. Why is this happening?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 2, 2016)

I'll name names:

Aries
Catamount


----------



## Tiger (Dec 2, 2016)

I think if I had my way, I'd remove mod-kills for inactivity, and start a blacklist where we noted down every time a player didn't adhere to activity. As a tool for hosts to decide whether or not to accept a sign up.

But the breadth of that is too daunting. And the tears of those who would call me elitist would drag me into the ocean with the tide.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 2, 2016)

Nello said:


> This I absolutely agree with.
> 
> I've tried so many times to get deadbeats lynched (Santi my man you know what's up) but the active people just focus on each other instead  WPK was one of them in the recent vanilla game. If he wanted more competetiveness he should've punished deadbeats instead of getting himself unnecessary attention imo.


I was SK bro. Nor is there anything competitive about going after people who don't engage you. 

You really have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 2, 2016)

I will preface this by saying I am terrible at balancing games or making abilities but I think one thing that would help this problem would be to have more mechanics that actively promote teamplay from the town side. Some sort of perks added to roles and such that actively reward good town play somehow. I realize it is a tricky thing to do while maintaining gamebalnce and like I said I am not the guy to ask about this but rewarding goodplay with something tangible in game might be a way to start getting people to care more as they might actually fell more like a teammember rather than a solo townie.


----------



## Nello (Dec 2, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I was SK bro.


Being SK doesn't refute my point.


> Nor is there anything competitive about going after people who don't engage you.


So this is why people coast so much.

You're just putting a stick in your own wheel here.


----------



## Marco (Dec 2, 2016)

In the end, there's only one solution if you think town play is bad. Lead by example. 



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I'll name names:
> 
> Aries
> Catamount


Aries has been great the last couple games. He's channeling platinum.


----------



## Nello (Dec 2, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I'll name names:
> 
> Aries
> Catamount


Both of those people have legitimately tried their best to win when they're pressured.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 2, 2016)

Players who have pretty much gone most of their career/recent career just fluffing and being in the peanut gallery should just be gone from games. It is something that only contributes to being a wildcard when it comes to your status, like congratz the entirety of your mafia play is either you get shot by the vig for being an unhelpful fuck or you coast because you don't give much to go off of.


----------



## Nello (Dec 2, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Players who have pretty much gone most of their career/recent career just fluffing and being in the peanut gallery should just be gone from games. It is something that only contributes to being a wildcard when it comes to your status, like congratz the entirety of your mafia play is either you get shot by the vig for being an unhelpful fuck or you coast because you don't give much to go off of.


Get on it, mods


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 2, 2016)

Nello said:


> Being SK doesn't refute my point.


It entirely does, as an SK has entirely different priorities then mafia or town. Having inactives/fluffers around late game benefits an SK most of the time. 



> So this is why people coast so much.
> 
> You're just putting a stick in your own wheel here.


Not really. I can sit around here throwing blind darts at all the fucks who are inactive/fluffing and that might have a fair shot at hitting mafia, it does nothing for me as a player though. If I have a vig kill I don't mind shooting those players but otherwise, let others play inactive roulette.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 2, 2016)

nfcnorth said:


> I will preface this by saying I am terrible at balancing games or making abilities but I think one thing that would help this problem would be to have more mechanics that actively promote teamplay from the town side. Some sort of perks added to roles and such that actively reward good town play somehow. I realize it is a tricky thing to do while maintaining gamebalnce and like I said I am not the guy to ask about this but rewarding goodplay with something tangible in game might be a way to start getting people to care more as they might actually fell more like a teammember rather than a solo townie.



Pretty good idea, nfc. There are a lot of very creative people who can tackle this idea. And I think it could be very beneficial.

And lol, not going to give out a name, but I legitimately got into a private debate with 3 players in the Faves I hosted where they thought it was varying degrees of bullshit that they had to play to win at all.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 2, 2016)

Nello said:


> If i'm wrong then i'm wrong, but it looks to me like people are frustrated that the place has become less competetive and take it to the next level and call people trolls and apathetic.



That's not it though it really isn't. Like dude we still had to play our game and make the calls to win RWBY but that town, man, the way that game was, and just the carry over. I mean that shit was like if an elite modern NFL or NBA team played a team from the 50s. We were a great team but our competition was scratching their watch and winding their asses. No one can truly discredit how we played, we controlled them on every level, but that's because we capitalized on some of the worst play that's ever taken place in mafia.


Nello said:


> Nvm, Hero gonna Hero
> 
> Do you have any suggestions for improving the place then, Law?



I know you addressed Law but I want to point to the Day 0 thing that DDL suggested. Apparently it's something they do on Syndicate and I think it can potentially alleviate some of the issue in terms of the shit posting for this community. I like the potential that it has for here even if it's apparently underutilized on the other forum. I think we need more discussions like these too.



Marco said:


> It's always been like this IMO. Just watch as quality improves during holidays every year and declines during work months.



I have no problem going line by line through the post but before I do that I just want to try to make this part clear but it'll be somewhat superfluous and bog us down, imo. 

I'm not lamenting being targeted for being good, I'm lamenting it being done the way it is. 

I guess my thing is this, why can't we just try not to do it and just see what happens? I mean what's really the harm in people trying to go after the power players in a different way. I think I even said I agree that this has always been and I'm not asking for it to stop as a strategy, again I'm talking about these specific memes. 

Because I honestly believe that it's a grass roots sort of thing and that if we treat the all the symptoms we can stumble upon a cure. I know it's not one thing dude but what I'm saying is that this is an incremental improvement that seems small but will help in addition to other incremental improvements.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 2, 2016)

Nello said:


> Both of those people have legitimately tried their best to win when they're pressured.


Aries is the very definition of the peanut gallery, where all he'll do sometimes is narrate the things around him. Save it for your edits brah.

Catamount literally suspected people for actually trying to play the game. Some Rion level stuff.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Dec 2, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> It entirely does, as an SK has entirely different priorities then mafia or town. Having inactives/fluffers around late game benefits an SK most of the time.
> 
> 
> Not really. I can sit around here throwing blind darts at all the fucks who are inactive/fluffing and that might have a fair shot at hitting mafia, it does nothing for me as a player though. If I have a vig kill I don't mind shooting those players but otherwise, let others play inactive roulette.


Staying under the scumdar is much more important. And you can always kill off players that are active and have a good scumdar.

You don't think punishing deadbeats is in your own best interest? Inactive townies are next to worthless and highly suspect imo. I mean, I don't know how you can lose in the current meta as a scum by just being inactive.


----------



## Nello (Dec 2, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Aries is the very definition of the peanut gallery, where all he'll do sometimes is narrate the things around him. Save it for your edits brah.
> 
> Catamount literally suspected people for actually trying to play the game. Some Rion level stuff.


My experience with Aries is very limited but in the recent game I had with him he really tried. I can't speak for the rest of his games but i'll take your word for it because he certainly likes to fluff 

Cat I think just needs more experience. I don't think he's throwing on purpose.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 2, 2016)

Nello said:


> You don't think punishing deadbeats is in your own best interest? Inactive townies are next to worthless and highly suspect imo. I mean, I don't know how you can lose in the current meta as a scum by just being inactive.



OK...even if that's true, we don't give out cookies...so what's the point of winning that way? How would that make anyone feel good about the game they played?

People wonder why I've routinely shit all over any kind of award system. You think this happens now when there's nothing to gain from a win...

Same goes for my blowout fight with Friday and a few others who tried to implement a "you can only win if you stay alive" movement in this community.

What does winning matter if you just hid in a closet til the fighting was over? No one remembers that person.


----------



## Aries (Dec 2, 2016)

The only times I don't play srs is when I don't have the time to play. When I do I'm a entirely different person. Rather I'm looked at as a troll or fluffer or etc is not my concern. Just because I don't take myself serious or games in general doesn't mean I can't run circles around you when the time calls for it or argue my ass off for the benifet of the game.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 2, 2016)

Nello said:


> My experience with Aries is very limited but in the recent game I had with him he really tried. I can't speak for the rest of his games but i'll take your word for it because he certainly likes to fluff
> 
> Cat I think just needs more experience. I don't think he's throwing on purpose.



RWBY was one of the absolute worst performances I've ever seen by a townie. He/She literally said they weren't going to play the game and completely disrespected the game. Absolute disgrace.


----------



## Nello (Dec 2, 2016)

Law said:


> OK...even if that's true, we don't give out cookies...so what's the point of winning that way? How would that make anyone feel good about the game they played?
> 
> People wonder why I've routinely shit all over any kind of award system. You think this happens now when there's nothing to gain from a win...
> 
> ...


Well first of all, it kills the fluff meta. Secondly, it lets you win because of your efforts which makes me feel better than losing because of fluffers.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 2, 2016)

It is much easier to stay under the scumdar when you don't have a certain known method of playing and expectations on you. I was always going to eventually be viewed as highly suspicious just by my continued survival, nor would mafia want an SK around for long. I wasn't playing my best for sure and had missteps which I admit to. Has nothing to do with my general approach to things in games.

It can be in my best interest, though as I said, firing darts blindly isn't the approach I tend to take. Not the mantle that I run by. Vig the inactives, investigate them, generify them, roleblock them, etc. 

More abilities that punish fluff.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 2, 2016)

Aries said:


> The only times I don't play srs is when I don't have the time to play. When I do I'm a entirely different person. Rather I'm looked at as a troll or fluffer or etc is not my concern. Just because I don't take myself serious or games in general doesn't mean I can't run circles around you when the time calls for it or argue my ass off for the benifet of the game.



If you don't have time to play, sub out.

Or make time, I guess? I'll shave an hour off sleep to post in a game I sign up for if I have to. It's a difference in the philosophy of respect for the host and the players around you.


----------



## Nello (Dec 2, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> RWBY was one of the absolute worst performances I've ever seen by a townie. He/She literally said they weren't going to play the game and completely disrespected the game. Absolute disgrace.


Agree that the play was atrocious, but it was trying. It's not like he started ranting before being pressured.


----------



## Santí (Dec 2, 2016)

Nello said:


> I've tried so many times to get deadbeats lynched (Santi my man you know what's up) but the active



You're full of it. You just yearn for my attention and semen.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Dec 2, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> It is much easier to stay under the scumdar when you don't have a certain known method of playing and expectations on you. I was always going to eventually be viewed as highly suspicious just by my continued survival, nor would mafia want an SK around for long. I wasn't playing my best for sure and had missteps which I admit to. Has nothing to do with my general approach to things in games.
> 
> It can be in my best interest, though as I said, firing darts blindly isn't the approach I tend to take. Not the mantle that I run by. Vig the inactives, investigate them, generify them, roleblock them, etc.
> 
> More abilities that punish fluff.


Is your meta really getting in the way of you pressuring inactives? I think it would be worth a try. I don't see why someone would find it suspicious that you want to pressure deadbeats as long as you keep up your usual scumhunting methods at the same time.


----------



## Aries (Dec 2, 2016)

Law said:


> If you don't have time to play, sub out.
> 
> Or make time, I guess? I'll shave an hour off sleep to post in a game I sign up for if I have to. It's a difference in the philosophy of respect for the host and the players around you.



I join games I'm asked to play in so its not like I'm looking to join games and bail. If I don't have the time ill ask to be replaced which I've done multiple times. If I feel I can play I will play the game even if bare minimum, I signed up and plan to stick to the end until I feel I cant anymore.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 2, 2016)

Nello said:


> Well first of all, it kills the fluff meta. Secondly, it lets you win because of your efforts which makes me feel better than losing because of fluffers.



A) it was cute when it was just Mille or one other person who did it in plain sight. When half the active players in a game are all jockeying for who's the fluffiest shit-poster, mafia just walks in and takes the win with a shrug.

B) again...What's the difference between winning and losing when there's no reward and you didn't influence the outcome. Quite a few people here see being townie as synonymous with being a survivor. When they're supposed to feel like the team is more important. 

The 'keep your head down and stay out of sight' approach isn't so much a 'meta' as it is an unfortunate byproduct of a lazy community.


----------



## Magic (Dec 2, 2016)

wow dats gay!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Marco (Dec 2, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I have no problem going line by line through the post but before I do that I just want to try to make this part clear but it'll be somewhat superfluous and bog us down, imo.
> 
> I'm not lamenting being targeted for being good, I'm lamenting it being done the way it is.
> 
> ...



Try to not do what? Point out that the competent players should be kept an eye on? 

I'm all for encouraging good play, but doing so using the established format of the game. Limitations on saying "rule of WAD" or stuff like that is eliminating viable options for people. If I want to disguise my vote as a joke, I should have the option to, right? 

In the end, I repeat, there's only one solution to improving town play. And that is by setting examples for people to follow. Something that can only be done by signing up to games and committing to the ones you sign up to.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 2, 2016)

Nello said:


> Is your meta really getting in the way of you pressuring inactives? I think it would be worth a try. I don't see why someone would find it suspicious that you want to pressure deadbeats as long as you keep up your usual scumhunting methods at the same time.


You act as if I competely ignored inactives in that game or others, I haven't. They're just generally not where I put my energy into, my enjoyment of these games comes in large part from the detective aspect, finding scum through suspicious wording, priorities, lacking the courage of their conviction, etc. The guy standing by himself in the corner should always be considered a possibility, yet I've found that a lot of others are usually willing to go over there and start pointing fingers at him without the need for me to step in.


----------



## Marco (Dec 2, 2016)

Initiative is the key.

Take initiative to sign up for games when you have time.
Take initiative to employ good practices in the game.
Take initiative to encourage conversation in games.

We keep doing that and shit will take care of itself.


----------



## Nello (Dec 2, 2016)

Law said:


> A) it was cute when it was just Mille or one other person who did it in plain sight. When half the active players in a game are all jockeying for who's the fluffiest shit-poster, mafia just walks in and takes the win with a shrug.
> 
> B) again...What's the difference between winning and losing when there's no reward and you didn't influence the outcome. Quite a few people here see being townie as synonymous with being a survivor. When they're supposed to feel like the team is more important.
> 
> The 'keep your head down and stay out of sight' approach isn't so much a 'meta' as it is an unfortunate byproduct of a lazy community.


A) So put on the pressure and put an end to it. It works if people are willing to try. It doesn't take that many votes to decide a lynch.

B) If you win by forcing people to participate and play the game or get lynched then you have influenced the outcome.


----------



## Magic (Dec 2, 2016)

@WolfPrinceKiba Isn't cat a newbie though


----------



## Nello (Dec 2, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> You act as if I competely ignored inactives in that game or others, I haven't. They're just generally not where I put my energy into, my enjoyment of these games comes in large part from the detective aspect, finding scum through suspicious wording, priorities, lacking the courage of their conviction, etc. The guy standing by himself in the corner should always be considered a possibility, yet I've found that a lot of others are usually willing to go over there and start pointing fingers at him without the need for me to step in.


I understand that lynching inactifags isn't fun for anyone but it's a necessary bit of gruntwork to improve the game for everyone imo.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 2, 2016)

We could also blacklist inactifags, just a thought.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 2, 2016)

RemChu said:


> @WolfPrinceKiba Isn't cat a newbie though


I have no clue when a lot of these newer players started. Catamount has been playing for at least half a year by my estimation, enough time to get a sense of things.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 2, 2016)

Nello said:


> Agree that the play was atrocious, but it was trying. It's not like he started ranting before being pressured.



She/he actually said fuck this lynch me I give no fucks because they got pressed that they were getting rolled. There were multiple windows and attempts to engage but she/he let personal things get in the way of it. 

Honestly that person has never registered for me in these games, I've seen them in here but otherwise they're a non-factor in games. So this is what I was referring to by bullshit dis/con culture coming into games and impacting them. 



Marco said:


> Try to not do what? Point out that the competent players should be kept an eye on?
> 
> I'm all for encouraging good play, but doing so using the established format of the game. Limitations on saying "rule of WAD" or stuff like that is eliminating viable options for people. If I want to disguise my vote as a joke, I should have the option to, right?
> 
> In the end, I repeat, there's only one solution to improving town play. And that is by setting examples for people to follow. Something that can only be done by signing up to games and committing to the ones you sign up to.



That's a pretty gross generalization and it's kind of circular when I've said a few times that again it's not about that. 

They honestly shouldn't have those options dude. It's bullshit man. Your option is your vote and/or your abilities. The connotation of calling it a rule, the application of it, if you can't/don't see it then that's fine man but I think you're really just on the wrong side of it. Again I'm not saying this is the instant fix I'm saying if you want to start changing the culture this is something that needs to end to help raise the success of rate of our desired outcome. I know we want the same thing but you disagree with the merits of my gripe but I'm telling you as a veteran player this is a problem for me and others.

And this is what I meant by retention. Why should these players invest if they're going to be hunted on day 1 by such a method. You're saying well rise above and I'm saying guess what that doesn't really pass muster for myself or for other people it seems. I'm not going to stop playing over this, I'm not the dude whose going to retire or take these overly long announced hiatus. 

I play when I feel like it and I intend to play until the end of this website if it ever comes, but I do think that this is one of the things that has hurt my interest in the game and I think ignoring it is only going to continue to compound problems like making the dis/con culture the gameplay culture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Dec 2, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> She/he actually said fuck this lynch me I give no fucks because they got pressed that they were getting rolled. There were multiple windows and attempts to engage but she/he let personal things get in the way of it.
> 
> Honestly that person has never registered for me in these games, I've seen them in here but otherwise they're a non-factor in games. So this is what I was referring to by bullshit dis/con culture coming into games and impacting them.


Yeah tbf he did kinda give up there but not before he thought he was getting lynched. I mean it's not great but it's better than going into the game with a troll attitude.


----------



## Nello (Dec 2, 2016)

So how's that blacklist coming along?


----------



## Tiger (Dec 2, 2016)

A blacklist? Summarily and vehemently shot down by members of the community.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 2, 2016)

I just think that psychologically in terms of how players are programmed we can't let this sort of stuff dumb down and water down the game. I'm not trying to be dismissive of any angle, overly alarmist, or overly militant. I get that we want the game to grow, I get that there's a marketing component here in terms of these games drawing players. I get the necessity to have players of all skill levels. I'm not lobbying for anything that would disparage or discourage anyone from playing, I'm just saying that if you want to jumpstart this thing then we need to make a slew of incremental improvements then reassess and reevaluate in a few months and see what should and shouldn't be kept.

I have been through so many mafia is dying, Chicken Little, discussions where I've staunchly been one of the people saying this game would never die. I really hope everyone gets that I am not really the iron fisted elitist type either. I just really really love this game and I may not be completely right in my assessment but I know that something is actually wrong here and that we have enough high functioning people that we can come up with solutions and correct the course. 



Nello said:


> Yeah tbf he did kinda give up there but not before he thought he was getting lynched. I mean it's not great but it's better than going into the game with a troll attitude.



No he gave up after starting about 2 responses from me, before they started angling for his lynch. I was pretty cordial and even mannered in game even after the blatant disrespect and enmity. I mean the reason they wanted to lynch it was because my defense warranted a response and it basically let personal feelings unravel them.


----------



## Nello (Dec 2, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> No he gave up after starting about 2 responses from me, before they started angling for his lynch. I was pretty cordial and even mannered in game even after the blatant disrespect and enmity. I mean the reason they wanted to lynch it was because my defense warranted a response and it basically let personal feelings unravel them.


That's not how I remember it  I remember a lot of ranting but he didn't really give up until the later parts of day 2.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 2, 2016)

Nello said:


> That's not how I remember it  I remember a lot of ranting but he didn't really give up until the later parts of day 2.



You know what in the interest of transparency it's not as bad as I made it sound upon readback but it's still pretty awful how she tries to stymie the rebuttal in emotes and fluff then actively admits to it and complains about an inactive town and has the mod correct her.


----------



## Nello (Dec 2, 2016)

Oh yeah the response was awful.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 2, 2016)

It was always funny to hear people talk about how mafia was 'dead'. Like we came up with it and have the authority to call its time of death. 

This is my favorite community to play mafia with. Obviously, otherwise I wouldn't be here. And never ever would have accepted a mod position to do more work for the place for free lol. But there are lots of communities out there, and while I agree that something can be done here to improve the state of things-- I'll always be focused on growing the community from without and allowing others to look inward for growth instead.


----------



## Nello (Dec 2, 2016)

And the fluffing though he did make some reads usually I think


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2016)

ya'll mad cuz y'ar'n't as gud as me


's'okay, you'll git thar


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2016)

[warning: that post was satire]


But seriously, blacklists should not be a thing but imo hosts should be free to block whoever the hell they want from playing their games

so host serious about people being active can block inactives from their game
or hosts who don't want pages of fluff can only allow people they think put effort into the game
etc


I know I've been one to to host invite-only games where only people could play I thought up to par
and I think there's nothing wrong with that (as long as also a platform remains where people can prove themselves of course)


----------



## Tiger (Dec 2, 2016)

Didi said:


> ya'll mad cuz y'ar'n't as good as me
> 
> 
> 's'okay, you'll get there





Didi said:


> y'ar'n't





Didi said:


> *y'ar'n't*



I'm killing you with my SK powers next game it's applicable just for this butchery.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2016)

Law said:


> I'm killing you with my SK powers next game it's applicable just for this butchery.




oh my, bait succesful


----------



## Tiger (Dec 2, 2016)

Didi said:


> imo hosts should be free to block whoever the hell they want from playing their games



Yup this is already a thing. It just very rarely happens. I may end up trying to lower the # of roles for my next game(s) so I'm not handcuffed by being desperate for sign ups.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 2, 2016)

Funny, the taunt I'm totally ok with. That word butchery hurts my soul as a writer, though.


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks, it took a couple of rewrites before I managed to make it that bad, glad to know it was effective

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 2, 2016)

If you want change you need to do something to warrant it in the first place. The most important place to bring change is in the game itself. The day phase is the most important phase for town and yet nobody uses it to its full capabilities or bring attention to the problems that are clear as day.

I find Townies gonna Town meme to be worse then Rule of WAD. At least RoW has a basis but townies gonna town being used to handwave towns stupidity to just follow along with bandwagons, not forming their own opinion and just fluffing because lol town is terrible. Why are these topics ignored in game by a vast majority of players or "good" players or barely brought up.

Instead of pointing and playing the blame game why not ask questions about their votes or reads etc. Encourage them to put thought into their posts or care. Its amazing to see people watch players fluff, vote and give no reason for their vote followed by disappearing,don't question them and then act dumb founded when they see others following suit and doing the same shit. The old saying of lead by example is true to getting good town plays but it also applies on the opposite aka bad plays when you allow players to get away with shit like that you encourage that type of play. You basically are telling peeps its okay to do jack.

I can't help but compare it to the spoiled kid and the parent who doesn't discipline their child and lets them get away with everything. Eventually the kids going to break something or hurt somebody and you will have to take responsibility for their behavior and your own for allowing it to happen. Tough love is needed from both sides.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 2, 2016)

Big reason you don't have a unified stand against bad play during a game:

There's a group of players actively encouraging it. Y'know...the bad guys.


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2016)

Law said:


> Big reason you don't have a unified stand against bad play during a game:
> 
> There's a group of players actively encouraging it. Y'know...the bad guys.




true, number 1 strat as mafia is leaving all the mongoloids and inactives alive


and occasionally a good player for the wifom game of 'IF HE IS GOOD TOWN WHY WASNT HE KILLED YET, MUST BE MAF, LYNCH HIM'


though that often bites me in the ass as well to get me lynched, both on town because mafia played that wifom game on me or on mafia because it's too obvious with all the good players dead except me


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2016)

Though in that second scenario it doesn't matter cuz my team usually then has an easy win because only them left with a bunch of bozos and inactives


----------



## Nello (Dec 2, 2016)

Didi said:


> ya'll mad cuz y'ar'n't as gud as me
> 
> 
> 's'okay, you'll git thar


Fuckin OG


----------



## Savage (Dec 2, 2016)

Law said:


> Funny, the taunt I'm totally ok with. That word butchery hurts my soul as a writer, though.


Should I end a sentence with a preposition like I used to?


----------



## Tiger (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm in love with words, grammar is a whore and you can do with her what you want.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marco (Dec 2, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> That's a pretty gross generalization and it's kind of circular when I've said a few times that again it's not about that.



Well, I'm trying to understand what breadth we're talking about exactly.

Just "rules" in general are no more than memes and bad jokes. Only thing of any worth is the rule of WAD, which will remain no matter what one calls it.



> They honestly shouldn't have those options dude. It's bullshit man. Your option is your vote and/or your abilities. The connotation of calling it a rule, the application of it, if you can't/don't see it then that's fine man but I think you're really just on the wrong side of it. Again I'm not saying this is the instant fix I'm saying if you want to start changing the culture this is something that needs to end to help raise the success of rate of our desired outcome. I know we want the same thing but you disagree with the merits of my gripe but I'm telling you as a veteran player this is a problem for me and others.



I strongly disagree with that. First, our options aren't just our votes and/or abilities. Our options are our words, votes, and/or abilities. In light of this, it doesn't seem right to limit what words we can use. Especially when the concept would still exist regardless of the words.

Being able to make joke votes, talk bullshit, fluff, etc all come under the umbrella of words. And definitely should be available to the player as an option. And our community has been taking this in its stride since even before I ever started playing here.

I've also played mafia on other boards where shit is taken far more seriously and people don't shitpost much. Even they don't have such restrictions. And yet their level of play is much higher than here. For the community to raise it's level of play, we don't need to restrict certain things, especially when they may be so crucial. We just need to set examples.

You said it yourself. None of us learned from someone or was mentored. We all observed the people we respected, even the people we didn't respect, and we learned what is effective and what is not. New players will continue to do so, too. Our responsibility, if anything, should be to be more vocal about all this stuff. Point out stupid shit when we see it take place in a game. Set good examples about how to play. These things are what will raise town play.

And again, calling it a rule or whatever is pointless. Rule of WAD will exist no matter what we call it. And there's no way to discredit it. It's just part of the way this game works. If we want rule of WAD, the concept, to not exist, then we need to have the majority of the community to perform at a higher level, rather than just a few. As long as there's a tiny percentile that performs better than the rest, this will always be the case.



> And this is what I meant by retention. Why should these players invest if they're going to be hunted on day 1 by such a method. You're saying well rise above and I'm saying guess what that doesn't really pass muster for myself or for other people it seems. I'm not going to stop playing over this, I'm not the dude whose going to retire or take these overly long announced hiatus.
> 
> I play when I feel like it and I intend to play until the end of this website if it ever comes, but I do think that this is one of the things that has hurt my interest in the game and I think ignoring it is only going to continue to compound problems like making the dis/con culture the gameplay culture.



I'm not sure how it's such a big deal. If top players being targeted was such a big deal, top players would never win any game. And yet, majority of wins we see are still dependent on some top player or the other.

For instance, Remchu's game, you weren't singled out for Rule of WAD. CR did single you and me out for the Aries kill, but he never relied on the "Rule of WAD" for that. Or my Jiraiya game, where you survived till the end and won as scum.

There are obviously going to be times when the best players are prioritized. Barring "rule of WAD" isn't going to change that. People will still single best players out and prioritize them.


Also, if we're talking about retention and what bugs you, then I agree, and I can totally follow you. If you think an issue is marginalizing certain players (like this is fucking with top players, in your opinion), I'm following that.

But if we're talking in context of just improving town play, I don't see how restricting players from being able to mention "rule of WAD" or some joke rule like "rule of Mod", "rule of S" is going to improve town play the way we wish it to.

Like I said before, that's treating the symptoms of a disease, rather than the cause.


----------



## Hero (Dec 3, 2016)

This is giving me role inspirations for Iconics 
Maybe I should host members

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Dec 3, 2016)

I just realized I'm almost at 14k posts. I was at 6969  until the Xenforo upgrade and posts here started getting counted.


----------



## Marco (Dec 3, 2016)

Hero said:


> This is giving me role inspirations for Iconics
> Maybe I should host members


You could just host the one you spent so much time designing, but you deleted all of that.


----------



## Savage (Dec 3, 2016)

Marco said:


> I just realized I'm almost at 14k posts. I was at 6969  until the Xenforo upgrade and posts here started getting counted.


I've only managed to get to like 5200. What's your secret lol


Marco said:


> You could just host the one you spent so much time designing, but you deleted all of that.


Hero doesn't have the time to host a game right now. He's just blowing smoke up our asses


----------



## Marco (Dec 3, 2016)

Savage said:


> I've only managed to get to like 5200. What's your secret lol




*Spoiler*: __ 



Weed. Also, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Alcohol









> Hero doesn't have the time to host a game right now. He's just blowing smoke up our asses



I still wish he hadn't deleted it.


----------



## Stelios (Dec 3, 2016)

ooops wrong thread


----------



## hammer (Dec 3, 2016)

I remember a time where every mafia game I was the top poster and got lynched for activity


----------



## Didi (Dec 3, 2016)

To be fair, back then like half your posts sometimes were undecipherable gibberish


----------



## hammer (Dec 3, 2016)

But that didn't mean I was scum 

My point is we always change what we think is scum behavior in 2010 it was activity now it's rule of S it's a meme and it well die out on its own


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 3, 2016)

Nello said:


> If WPK and you think this forum has become too casual then that's okay. But you've been saying people are trolling and throwing games which I disagree with.
> 
> Once again, I don't think there are many people intentionally not trying. If you won't name anyone then i've no reason to believe you when I haven't seen the same thing myself.



This isn't casual. Mafia Syndicate is casual. Favorites is casual. Most of our best games and players are casual. This is outright laziness and apathy. People sign up for mafia games and do not try to hunt mafia as town, or pretend they are hunting mafia as scum. Casual is when you don't play hard, but this is refusing to play at all.

Let's talk about the RWBY game since it's a recent example where I happen to have a privileged view of what happened:

- On day 1, town made a meme lynch on a player who did not post at all. I've always seem days start with meme votes, it's part of our culture, but usually before the day is over someone points out a suspicious post someone else made and gets an actual wagon going. This time not even that happened, most players were okay with throwing the day away. So they lynch the cop on day 1. At night, she shows up, saying sorry for being inactive and I have to explain her why it doesn't matter anymore.

- On day 2, people start accusing town catamount for some scummy stuff she was saying and she folds almost immediately. Because she thinks accusing people of being scum can only be done of they have proof, which is just wrong, and also demands people to be nice to her as they are in the convo thread, which is also wrong (games are not convo threads, people). So she folds, claims scum, and people all vote her. Not a single player bothers to question if Cata is actually distressed or something, or to analyse why she was folding, they just see a free lynch and hop on it. So they lynch the watcher on day 2.

(continues next post cuz my phone is gettig slow)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 3, 2016)

- On day 3, WPK and Legend are tied at the vote tally with 2 posts each, and WPK goes down. Now, 2 vote lynches is something I've seen on particulary apahetic day 1s. Not on day 3, people! By that point, town should be making an effort to have some collective reads, people who are generally agreed to be town or scum. By that point, nobody cared. Nobody cared about the fact the vote being spread meany mafia could get literally anyone they wanted lynched too.

- On day 4, that tournament happened and mafia had 99% chance of winning it by the lucky break of janitoring the tournament maker on night 1 so only they knew how to obtain points (thanks Nello and ST for the 100 likes each, guys!). Town actually fought a good fight, managing to put three scum in the finals, and heck, they almost got the godfather lynched, because he was so inactive he wasn't even trying to get points. But as the godfather, he was automatically getting points by using abilities every night, and his competition was Legend, who was acting like his 5 abilities were merely decorative, so down he goes.

Then day 5 and day 6, where mafia nearly has the game in the bag, except for town having a number of vote manipulation abilities, such as Mystic's, Santi's and Remchu's, which they never bother to use. And vigs, who try to kill each other instead of targetting the people who escaped the day 4 lynch.

So that town was pathetic in all fronts. Most players never voted, many players never used abilities at all. They simply did not come to play. Why do you sign up for a game where you have no intention of playing?

Also there was a general feeling of defeat after day 2, which was also pathetic. Townies automatically assumed a stance of "we already lost", instead of fighting back, which they had multiple opportunities for, since town had very high numbers compared to most games, and many powerful roles.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hammer (Dec 3, 2016)

Yea when the spring maiden used the ability and everyone said i hope they picked town and I tried to point out the entire mafia team was BP people just basically said lol hammer


----------



## Marco (Dec 3, 2016)

lol hammer


----------



## hammer (Dec 3, 2016)

Back in 2010 I got lynched because people thought it was weird when i tried


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 3, 2016)

And yet they were obly BP half the time, thanks to the no bouble targetting rule.

Guess how many people read those rules.


----------



## hammer (Dec 3, 2016)

Me?

I can't imagine to many I could feel the apathy from everyone it spread to me pretty fast


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 3, 2016)

Even the top players on The Syndicate aren't super competitive like most of ours are. Hell they have this thing called a mod on duty if someone gets too flustered and wants to vent to an outside party. The difference is that the majority respect the game and put in effort.

Their role madness usually involves more global mechanics or events. In the Monkey Pirate island game for instance, there was an event where we had to give our best comebacks to a set of insults, best responses won a prize. In the Turf Wars game lynched and mafia arrested players went into this whole prison system where they could shank other players, break out of prison and join the game thread for a phase if they did well in their minigames and the prisoner that contributed the most would get voted back into the game. There were players that started the game in the prison and one of those won the vote to rejoin during the first breakout, throwing mafia a curveball as it was JJJ whose been a representative in the Mafia Championship.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Hero (Dec 3, 2016)

Marco said:


> You could just host the one you spent so much time designing, but you deleted all of that.


I will deliver Iconics. There are even more roles to select from now. 

I'll do members after.


----------



## Hero (Dec 3, 2016)

There were some great original roles


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 3, 2016)

Just slap on the first page "THIS IS A TROLL GAME. DON'T EXPECT BALANCE", and if people whine just ignore them.


----------



## Hero (Dec 3, 2016)

This will be the most bastardized game since Awesome


----------



## Magic (Dec 3, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Even the top players on The Syndicate aren't super competitive like most of ours are. Hell they have this thing called a mod on duty if someone gets too flustered and wants to vent to an outside party. The difference is that the majority respect the game and put in effort.
> 
> Their role madness usually involves more global mechanics or events. In the Monkey Pirate island game for instance, there was an event where we had to give our best comebacks to a set of insults, best responses won a prize. In the Turf Wars game lynched and mafia arrested players went into this whole prison system where they could shank other players, break out of prison and join the game thread for a phase if they did well in their minigames and the prisoner that contributed the most would get voted back into the game. There were players that started the game in the prison and one of those won the vote to rejoin during the first breakout, throwing mafia a curveball as it was JJJ whose been a representative in the Mafia Championship.



I wanted that economy system in mr.robot,
someday

maybe summer


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 3, 2016)

So I think I just figured out how to make the judge mechanic in the Ace Attorney game work.

I was going to make it that non-players became judges, but then I figured out it will make everybody not want to sign up to the game, in order to be a judge.

So instead, two (maybe more) players are getting judge roles. This is a regular mafia role, so you have to sign up for a chance at it.

The two judges are essentially indies, and they are unkillable and unlynchable. They indentities are known to the public. But they aren't allowed to vote.

There will be some competition between them, as in who gets the most correct veredicts. So little chance of judges giving guilty veredicts just for the lulz.

Now I need to figure out how to impletement the prosecutors and the attorneys. And then just finish playing AA6 so I can start making roles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Savage (Dec 3, 2016)

Marco said:


> I still wish he hadn't deleted it.


True. I was ready to go so hard that game.


Stelios said:


> ooops wrong thread


I see you got some nifty user titles. Secret Santa? 


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Just slap on the first page "THIS IS A TROLL GAME. DON'T EXPECT BALANCE", and if people whine just ignore them.


Or maybe have like a mini game so when the first ten players die(most likely will be town) they can fight to come back.


----------



## Magic (Dec 3, 2016)

Who was that dude who loved batman here that hosted games? Kyo? or was that SinRaven under the Space name? That dude had a gotham asylum mechanic where u could do puzzles or whatever to come back into the game.

Think it was Klue


----------



## Hero (Dec 3, 2016)

@Law

Where's the list of all favorites 6 role


----------



## Tiger (Dec 3, 2016)

Law said:


> Law - Naruto Forums
> Magikarp - Pokemon
> Nekron - DC Comics
> Yu Yu Hakusho - The Anime Series
> ...



Page 3 of the section is where Faves is.


----------



## Hero (Dec 3, 2016)

I meant with the abilities too. Or I'll just have to comb the thread 


Law said:


> Page 3 of the section is where Faves is.


----------



## Magic (Dec 3, 2016)

Fantastic Beasts and where to find them, 10/10.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Dec 3, 2016)

I give it an 8.5, but I'm very excited for the rest of the series. I'll judge it as a whole.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 3, 2016)

My date gave it 7/8 >.< Despite giggling through most of it.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 3, 2016)

I wouldn't give any single harry potter movie a 10/10 either. It's just the series as a whole that is quite good. 

I actually expect when it's all said and done, that I'll like Newt's series more than Harry's.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 3, 2016)

In the Prisoner of Azkaban, when Harry opens the Marauder's Map for the first time, Newt Scamander was at Hogwarts. Presumably to see Dumbledore, his favorite teacher.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 3, 2016)

Law said:


> I wouldn't give any single harry potter movie a 10/10 either. It's just the series as a whole that is quite good.
> 
> I actually expect when it's all said and done, that I'll like Newt's series more than Harry's.



He is very cool, love the collecting and protecting animal aspect of him and the fact he fought in a war. Just kinda badass and mysterious.

Plus he is cute? (the actor)

no homo


----------



## Magic (Dec 3, 2016)

@Aries

!!!!!1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 3, 2016)

RemChu said:


> @Aries
> 
> !!!!!1



Just finished watching it and wow I got hyped up. Finally X is getting the love he deserves. Instant day one buy for me. Minor complaint not a fan of X not doing much in that trailer. Ill forgive it because X in Marvel vs Capom is amazing. I hope this leads to maybe a new Mega man X game? Or remaster/collection.


----------



## Aries (Dec 3, 2016)

Btw rem someone pointed this out which I thought was pretty neat if cool. The likely bad guy from the end of the trailer could be a fusion between ultron and Sigma.


----------



## Magic (Dec 3, 2016)

Aries said:


> Btw rem someone pointed this out which I thought was pretty neat if cool. The likely bad guy from the end of the trailer could be a fusion between ultron and Sigma.


Yeah, gave reploid vibes but was Thantos pose in a chair from Marvel... ~_~??? I don't know.

Only sad part is no X-men. 

Rip Magneto top tier. I wonder if Nova is still in.


----------



## Aries (Dec 3, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Yeah, gave reploid vibes but was Thantos pose in a chair from Marvel... ~_~??? I don't know.
> 
> Only sad part is no X-men.
> 
> Rip Magneto top tier. I wonder if Nova is still in.



Thanos is possible but I believe he will end up as a playable character. Based on what I read there's going to be a story for this game or more effort into the story in this game then last game ala cut scenes. If that's the case a fusion between Marvel's and Capcom's top baddies. 

yeah the no fox marvel characters sucks. No Fantastic 4, Dr. Doom, Silver Surfer, X-men, Magneto, Deadpool etc. Xmen and Capcom just go hand in hand. Gonna cash in on that Marvel Cinnematic verse. 

Nova will likely be in it. Nova Corps was in Guardians of the Galaxy.  I guess Loki being in the game would be pretty cool


----------



## Magic (Dec 3, 2016)

Loki my fav marvel trickster :0


----------



## Aries (Dec 3, 2016)

Loki is the best, Love him. I hope we get Hiddleston's marvel attire. Long slick back hair is where it's at. His Marvel comic's version look wasn't that good in comparison. Strange is more or less a given. I'm curious if characters like Ghost Rider/punisher and Daredevil make the game


----------



## Magic (Dec 3, 2016)

Strange would fit in really well with all his magic beam shit, could see him being top tier depending on his moveset. 

I wonder if they will keep Classic Dante and Vergil or use DmC dante and vergil who are kinda hated a lot by original devil may cry fans


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 3, 2016)

Fantastic beasts 9/10 - not the greatest movie ever but pretty damn good.

Kind of surprised they brought code geass back for a third season. Interesting to see where they go with it from the way the series ended.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm not very happy for that, the ending of CG was great because Lelouch was dead.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 3, 2016)

Strange in the comics is pretty top tier. I wouldn't be surprised if he was top tier. I honestly think Capcom are troll enough to use DMC versions. I know they get alot of flak but that new DMC game was pretty good. I wouldn't mind honestly. Black Widow is likely in aswell Skarlet Witch. Marvel needs more female characters.


----------



## Magic (Dec 3, 2016)

Yeah I did play and beat it, I enjoyed the DmC. I wasn't someone who played the previous games though.

Dumb, I want Wolverine, Cyclops, Jean Grey, Phoenix, Storm, Beast. NightCrawler.

Not going to be the same with out our X boys. =[


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 3, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm not very happy for that, the ending of CG was great because Lelouch was dead.



Its been a long time since I watched it so I forget the specifics but I seem to remember "dying" being a requirement to get the immortality thing Charles vi Britiana and CC had which all geass users can get.  I also know there is an internent theory out there revolving around this and speculated the person CC was talking to was Leoluch and he was the person driving the cart she was riding on in the final scene which is why they never showed the cart drivers face to leave it ambigous.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 3, 2016)

Guess we will see where they go with it and whether the internet theory actually had any validity what so ever. Probably not but hey it might we will know for sure as soon as we get more details.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 3, 2016)

It was speculation, but was never canon so it was okay.

Lelouch dieing meant he found a way to win his war while simultaneously punishing himself for all the sins he commited. It closely the story perfectly. Him living would leave a message of "end justifies the means", while him losing would be an ending too dark, since every other power was worse than him.

Now he is alive again, and the series will have to find a way to close his story again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 3, 2016)

Uh, It's going to be bad. =[ They should have let leluche RIP

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hammer (Dec 3, 2016)

I disliked the series midway into season one


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 3, 2016)

As long as its good and keeps with the story they have built so far I will be ok with an r3 existing. If they go in a totally new direction then it better not be forced at all.

I was kind of ok with either interpretation of the original r2 ending to be honest. Immortality was not really presented as a good thing from CC's story so if Lelouch felt he needed to atone I feel choosing immortality could be just as much of a punishment as death.


----------



## Magic (Dec 3, 2016)

Exactly, the immortality becomes a curse. It's "ok" if you have another immortal, otherwise literally inhuman existence.


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 3, 2016)

I will say however I will object at least a little bit if he has been dead and the fan theory isn't true and they choose to bring him back via some other means. Sure there might be circumstances that make it more acceptable to me (i.e hundreds of years in the future the world has gone to shit again so the bring back lelouch) but I will still find it a little hard to swallow and alternative method of his return. Mainly since the fan theory has already established things backing it and cases if it happening to others (Charles vi Britiana and CC) so at least the reasoning wouldn't feel as much of a convenient excuse to bring back lelouch as say a random Geass ability to revive the dead would.


----------



## Marco (Dec 3, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm not very happy for that, the ending of CG was great because Lelouch was dead.


There's like 4 of you who thought Lelouch was dead.


----------



## Magic (Dec 3, 2016)

Marco said:


> There's like 4 of you who thought Lelouch was dead.


>_>

_bad writing to make him alive. bad _
my best friend thought he was alive too, and he has bad taste in writing/story tbh.


----------



## Marco (Dec 3, 2016)

I didn't find it bad writing. Shit was foreshadowed for a long time. 

Died, activated the code he usurped from his father, went off with CC.


----------



## hammer (Dec 3, 2016)

Just as bad as yammy being zero espada and tobi being obito don't be surprised when shit happens

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 3, 2016)

No.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hammer (Dec 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 4, 2016)

hammer said:


> Just as bad as yammy being zero espada and tobi being obito don't be surprised when shit happens


That part in bleach had me shaking my head


----------



## hammer (Dec 4, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> That part in bleach had me shaking my head


the moment I first saw him I knew


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 4, 2016)

Tobi being Obito made sense in many ways. It may be somewhat of a plothole but narratively it was sound.


----------



## Savage (Dec 4, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Who was that dude who loved batman here that hosted games? Kyo? or was that SinRaven under the Space name? That dude had a gotham asylum mechanic where u could do puzzles or whatever to come back into the game.
> 
> Think it was Klue


Indeed it was klue.

Think he goes by cold dish now


----------



## hammer (Dec 4, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Tobi being Obito made sense in many ways. It may be somewhat of a plothole but narratively it was sound.


yea but on nf so many people said that would never happen


----------



## Didi (Dec 4, 2016)

promiment member of the anti Tobi=obito fc right here lol


tbf it wasn't that I thought it wouldn't happen, it's that I deeply disliked it and hoped he wouldn't be so big of a hack to do such a lame obvious dumb twist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hammer (Dec 4, 2016)

the funny thing was the whole theory of how tobi would have survived on NF actually happened.  Makes me think kishi and kubo had some English speakers lurk the anti FCs


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 4, 2016)

No, they just lacked enough creativity not to do the most obvious thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 4, 2016)

nfcnorth said:


> As long as its good and keeps with the story they have built so far I will be ok with an r3 existing. If they go in a totally new direction then it better not be forced at all.
> 
> I was kind of ok with either interpretation of the original r2 ending to be honest. Immortality was not really presented as a good thing from CC's story so if Lelouch felt he needed to atone I feel choosing immortality could be just as much of a punishment as death.



The story they have built so far is crap. R2 was really, really bad. What redeemed it were the last ~4 episodes. Lelouch taking down his father and brother, and then the Zero Requiem.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 4, 2016)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 4, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> No, they just lacked enough creativity not to do the most obvious thing.



Yeah they are legit bad at storytelling.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 4, 2016)

Didi said:


> promiment member of the anti Tobi=obito fc right here lol
> 
> 
> tbf it wasn't that I thought it wouldn't happen, it's that I deeply disliked it and hoped he wouldn't be so big of a hack to do such a lame obvious dumb twist


Narratively it was the only choice. Anything else would be a twist for the sake of a twist. Obviously that it went in that direction at all from pretty far back can be seen as a mistake but personally, I like Tobito. Would probably put him in the bottom half of my top ten Naruto characters.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 4, 2016)

Remember when Tobi said he was nobody?

I actually liked that possibility. A nobody who was weared down by the ninja wars and just wanted it to end. Like Zemo in the Civil War film.


----------



## hammer (Dec 4, 2016)

that movie bastardized zemo


----------



## Didi (Dec 4, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The story they have built so far is crap. R2 was really, really bad. What redeemed it were the last ~4 episodes. Lelouch taking down his father and brother, and then the Zero Requiem.




>tfw I really enjoyed R2

it might have been schlocky, but dammit it was entertaining as hell
such a fun rollercoaster ride

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Magic (Dec 4, 2016)

r2 is rolemadness of anime, bit crazy but you enjoy it with a shit eating grin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 4, 2016)

Didi said:


> >tfw I really enjoyed R2
> 
> it might have been schlocky, but dammit it was entertaining as hell
> such a fun rollercoaster ride



It was entertaining but was so stupid at points.

If Zero Requiem didn't happen I'd have forgot about it immediately I think.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 4, 2016)

hammer said:


> that movie bastardized zemo



That movie created a new character and just happened to name it Zemo.

The new character is great.

I couldn't care less about comic book fans wanting the films to be carbon copies of comic books. It's the same with the mandarin twist, which I loved.


----------



## Magic (Dec 4, 2016)

Found this song called Mr.Raffles
about a serial killer ? lol


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 4, 2016)

Arrival is a solid 10/10. Maybe the best film of the year.

I still don't like Amy Adam's face though. Even though I admit she is a good actress.


----------



## Melodie (Dec 4, 2016)

Must watch it.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 4, 2016)

Savage said:


> Indeed it was klue.
> 
> Think he goes by cold dish now


Kue*

He was Cold Dish for a while, but is back to Kue again. Tho I think he disappeared again.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 4, 2016)

Don't remember him hosting a Batman game though, but that might have been before my time. He did have some interesting mechanics in games, like his Star Wars game, which if I remember correctly was a hybrid between a Kingmaker and a regular game.


----------



## Magic (Dec 4, 2016)

yeah its him, last comment on his thing by rion about the batman game

@Kue come back


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 4, 2016)

I miss him too. I was waiting for his return for a long while and when he finally returned, I went on a break. When I came back he was gone again 

#BringKueBack2016

I believe he also requested to take over my FMA game. Of course, the curse made me decline.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 4, 2016)

Forget Kue, where is @Superman ?

I miss him.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 4, 2016)

Wow I forgot that Vasto was gone



Maybe his heart couldn't handle all the rage no more.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 4, 2016)

Don't leave us Sin, I don't want this forum to lose all its rage.

I mean, leave us, but keep coming back 1 month later like you always do.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 4, 2016)

7:57 My warrior spirit burns


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 4, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Don't leave us Sin, I don't want this forum to lose all its rage.
> 
> I mean, leave us, but keep coming back 1 month later like you always do.


You know I always will


----------



## Aries (Dec 4, 2016)

RIP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 4, 2016)

I missed so many pages, rereading took an eternity, omg.



SoulTaker said:


> Just as some examples I look at kids like Underworld Broker and Lawrence777 as players who have recently sprung up that we should absolutely be trying to retain. Satsuki and Nello are player who I've been in the foxhole with and they seem like good prospects. Then there's guys who spring up every now and again like a Dr.White or a Reznor who don't have many games but are really strong players who probably played elsewhere.



I will most likely join games every now and then, i think my chances to get a scum role on this site are higher than where I usually play. Till now I only had 2-3 mafia roles out of ... 20 games? I'm used to being a townie, lol. Can't really say that I know how to play as scum, because there's no balance between my town and scum play, that's why I joined, haha. 

And my chances to get Crugyr lynched are also higher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 4, 2016)

If we lost both Sin and Vasto, the universe would supply us with a new rager, maybe from among our current players. It might be the WolfPrinceCujo comes out more often.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 4, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The story they have built so far is crap. R2 was really, really bad. What redeemed it were the last ~4 episodes. Lelouch taking down his father and brother, and then the Zero Requiem.



My bigger point was there are things that fit with the series and things that don't. If they try to make R3 something code geass is not (like say a romance or some other genre that doesn't fit) they are better off leaving the series the way it was.

I didn't mind r2 that much sure it had its ups and downs but I still liked it. The only thing I had a complaint about is how fast the black knights other than Kallen turned on Lelouch and didn't try to see what he really was about. I get they would have to be careful about it due to what they were told by Schnzel but they shouldn't have fully trusted Schnzel either.


----------



## Magic (Dec 4, 2016)

nfcnorth, will you ever upload an avatar?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 4, 2016)

I think I've been playing niceWPK for too long now. Time to get serious.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 4, 2016)

That cute zootopia set did make you look nice though  is that new set a pokemon?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 4, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> That cute zootopia set did make you look nice though  is that new set a pokemon?


If you're in any way serious...

It has softened me. I'm not usually one for superstition but I'm of the mindset that I play better with my more serious sets, especially this one.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 4, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> If you're in any way serious...
> 
> It has softened me. I'm not usually one for superstition but I'm of the mindset that I play better with my more serious sets, especially this one.



Still curious who that character is, have never seen him 

I know what you mean, though i prefer cheerful sets because they don't make me look too serious and i feel actually better, haha.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 4, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> Still curious who that character is, have never seen him


Skull Kid from The Legend of Zelda : Majora's Mask, wearing said titular mask.



> I know what you mean, though i prefer cheerful sets because they don't make me look too serious and i feel actually better, haha.


How are these for cheerful? :

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 4, 2016)

@RemChu 
If I ever find one I like sure. I don't know I can just never find something that I think would be a good profile picture.

@Underworldbroker
Pretty sure that is the Majora's mask skull kid. Legend of Zelda in otherwords on WPk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 4, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Skull Kid from The Legend of Zelda : Majora's Mask, wearing said titular mask.



Those skull kids are interesting, I like their design. I thought it's a villain in your set 



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> How are these for cheerful? :



I like the colors in the first one, noticed that some people on this site have bright avy's like this  Sadly I don't know who the other two characters are, I usually use characters that I know. My latest sets are Ruby/Weiss (RWBY) and well, here I'm using Rindou (shokugeki no soma) and Baam/Koon (ToG). I'm thinking about changing it here, but I don't know what I should use, maybe I'll just stick to the current set


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 4, 2016)

It is a villain.

The two from the other set are Zelos Wilder and Sheena Fujibiyashi from Tales of Symphonia. I have mainly gaming related sets, with this one, my Edgar one and that ToS one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hammer (Dec 4, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> That movie created a new character and just happened to name it Zemo.
> 
> The new character is great.
> 
> I couldn't care less about comic book fans wanting the films to be carbon copies of comic books. It's the same with the mandarin twist, which I loved.



Actually it was revealed he was a fake Mandarin


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 4, 2016)

hammer said:


> the moment I first saw him I knew


When ichigo stopped him at first I knew he would receive some dumb power up to look cooler until defeated. I was sadly right


----------



## hammer (Dec 4, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> When ichigo stopped him at first I knew he would receive some dumb power up to look cooler until defeated. I was sadly right


I'm disappointed with bs then him getting off panneled once you bullshit you need to go balls deep


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 4, 2016)

hammer said:


> I'm disappointed with bs then him getting off panneled once you bullshit you need to go balls deep


Yeaaa imo he would have been a nice expands to really get his ass kicked and be used as some experiment or something that failed


----------



## hammer (Dec 4, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> Yeaaa imo he would have been a nice expands to really get his ass kicked and be used as some experiment or something that failed


I feel like he gave up after the rescue arc


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 4, 2016)

hammer said:


> I feel like he gave up after the rescue arc


I think he did as well. He needed something for the 3 captains in hueco Munda but ran out of Espada to utilize. So he just buffed yammy like no big deal


----------



## hammer (Dec 4, 2016)

But he off panneled him so it was pointless


----------



## Didi (Dec 5, 2016)

'who said the numbers go from 1-10' is the single greatest moment in all of bleach 


yammy then getting offpaneled is the single worst

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hammer (Dec 5, 2016)

Didi said:


> 'who said the numbers go from 1-10' is the single greatest moment in all of bleach
> 
> 
> yammy then getting offpaneled is the single worst




greatest things that happened

who said the numbers go from 1-10'
tobi=madara=obito
and Excalibur from soul eater


----------



## Stelios (Dec 5, 2016)

Savage said:


> I see you got some nifty user titles. Secret Santa?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 5, 2016)

Such things would throw off my well thought out user titles.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 5, 2016)

They can't hide these terrible medals fast enough for me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 5, 2016)

-sigh- =[

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 5, 2016)

RemChu said:


> -sigh- =[


----------



## Savage (Dec 5, 2016)

Those medals are like tattoos.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 5, 2016)

Savage said:


> Those medals are like tattoos.



If by that you mean shitty tattoos, you'd be right. Otherwise that's incredibly offensive to any half decent ink.


----------



## Magic (Dec 5, 2016)

Law said:


> If by that you mean shitty tattoos, you'd be right. Otherwise that's incredibly offensive to any half decent ink.


can't be removed too


----------



## Tiger (Dec 5, 2016)

They can be removed, and there is a possibility of getting an option to not see them. Just waiting for it.


----------



## Magic (Dec 5, 2016)

oh ok, in the thread thought i read a mod saying you cant get them removed D:


----------



## Marco (Dec 5, 2016)

Painal to remove. You need to remove a specific medal from everyone to remove from one person. Not gonna happen willy nilly.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 5, 2016)

Haha that's so stupid.


----------



## Savage (Dec 5, 2016)

Law said:


> If by that you mean shitty tattoos, you'd be right. Otherwise that's incredibly offensive to any half decent ink.


I have no  strong opinion on the medals so I kept the comparison rather simple


----------



## Magic (Dec 5, 2016)

ask them to give you this for a badge


----------



## Magic (Dec 5, 2016)

Marco said:


> Painal to remove.


Heh. just like tattoos


----------



## Savage (Dec 6, 2016)

RemChu said:


> ask them to give you this for a badge


That would be one I'd be okay with.


----------



## Stelios (Dec 6, 2016)

Why don't you fairies join the santa thread ? You not up for some online gift exchange ?


----------



## Marco (Dec 6, 2016)

Secret santa is not fun if you get randed a stranger.

Anyone playing Watch Dogs 2?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 6, 2016)

I suck at art.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 6, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I suck at art.


We're translators, not artists.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 6, 2016)

Marco said:


> Secret santa is not fun if you get randed a stranger.
> 
> Anyone playing Watch Dogs 2?




Get out from your safe zone 
it's fun


----------



## Stelios (Dec 6, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I suck at art.



Then give a few bucks and throw a random gift on an online shop. I ll probably be doing that.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 6, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> We're translators, not artists.



I'm an engineer. My job is to take the creative ideas the designers and architects had and use them to build something cool and practical. Not have the ideas themselves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Dec 6, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm an engineer. My job is to take the creative ideas the designers and architects had and use them to build something cool and practical. Not have the ideas themselves.


You're the guy who makes me do the same work thrice.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marco (Dec 6, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Get out from your safe zone
> it's fun


Lol what safe zone. Gifts are hard enough to think of when you know a person. If we had a mafia secret Santa, that's one thing. But I don't know majority of people who post in other sections.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 6, 2016)

Marco speends the morning drawing and arrives at something cool. Then I grab his drawings, take them to my computer, and spend an afternoon doing structural calculations on it. Until I find out that Marco's product is pretty good, except for the fact it breaks in half when you try to use it. So I come back to his desk and ask him to change the dimensions of some stuff. He does it.

Then the manager comes in, looks at the drawings, and decides we should be doing A instead of B because it's cheaper/more profitable/whatever. We do the above paragraph again.


----------



## Aries (Dec 6, 2016)

I can make a story I just need someone to draw it. If we combine our skills we can make our very own Mafia Section Web "Comic"


----------



## Magic (Dec 6, 2016)

Marco said:


> Lol what safe zone. Gifts are hard enough to think of when you know a person. If we had a mafia secret Santa, that's one thing. But I don't know majority of people who post in other sections.


true


----------



## Aries (Dec 7, 2016)

How it come to this? 
After all we've been through 
Two of a pair 
Now on opposite sides 
From the very start 
With honor we played
Watch each others back and we debated with pride 

We are closer then brothers 
Now we have to lynch each other 
And we trust our faith to the heart of the RNG cards

No matter what! 
Let the Mafia game begin 
No matter what! 
May the best player win 
No matter what! 
We're in this together 
No matter what! 
We'll be friends forever... 

No matter what! 

It's been you and me 
Hanging out playing Mafia games 
Didn't ever think it would get this hard 
Dayphase running out 
And there's so much at stake 
Everything riding on the turn of a vote

We'll show them what we're made of 
As we fight for the alignment we have
And we'll be meta till the very end 

No matter what! 
Let the mafia game begin 
No matter what! 
May the best player win 
No matter what! 
We're in this together 
No matter what! 
We'll be friends forever... 

No matter what! 

(instumental) 

I don't wanna give up 
But I will never give in 
Don't wanna debate with my very best friend 
I can throw the whole game
And let him win this play 
But with so much at stake I just can't 
walk away 
And though I need a victory 
You've always meant the world to me 
And that's one thing I will never change!


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2016)

I started listening to Depeche mode yesterday. I'm so emo now.


----------



## Stelios (Dec 7, 2016)

RemChu said:


> I started listening to Depeche mode yesterday. I'm so emo now.



words are very
unnecessary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2016)

Stelios said:


> words are very
> unnecessary


yeah good lovey dovey shit


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2016)

All I ever needed, all I ever wanted, is here in my arms


----------



## Stelios (Dec 7, 2016)

RemChu said:


> All I ever needed, all I ever wanted, is here in my arms




WRONG

WRONG

I WAS BORN WITH THE WRONG SIGN
IN THE WRONG HOUSE


----------



## Stelios (Dec 7, 2016)

Man so much good music for you to discover...


I miss that 
discovering old music 
to give me some shivers


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2016)

Stelios said:


> WRONG
> 
> WRONG
> 
> ...


which song is this one?


----------



## Stelios (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2016)

Driving the wrong way


----------



## Tiger (Dec 7, 2016)

Love this song and video.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 7, 2016)

I remember like yesterday when it was released. And it's 7 years already


----------



## Stelios (Dec 7, 2016)

@RemChu

here's a song you should listen
but beware
it will haunt your soul



*Spoiler*: __ 




Original:
new age mix:


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2016)

Ay, chill with the ayahuasca Stelios, your a family man.


----------



## Stelios (Dec 7, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Ay, chill with the ayahuasca Stelios, your a family man.



ayahuasca is an one time experience young man. if you do it you may give up your life and go live in a forest with a tribe.
I'm not ready to go through that experience yet.


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 7, 2016)

Glad I am not in any games while my router is dead. Posting in a game on my phone would not be fun.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 7, 2016)

Heh that's how I play lately.

Haven't done anything mafia section related on my actual computer since October.


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 7, 2016)

I probably could if I wanted to but it would be a learning curve for sure and I would have to deal with my phones awful auto-correct. For reals my phones auto-correct is horrible like worse than normal.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 7, 2016)

I do the majority of mafia stuff on my phone. My schedule doesn't really make it possible for me to be at my computer for all phase start/ends. Playing games also done largely through phone, sucks on The Syndicate though as there is no multiquote.


----------



## Aries (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Aries (Dec 7, 2016)

alright semester is coming to a end. Been lazy to get my game going but since will be having free time soon time to get active again


----------



## Magic (Dec 8, 2016)

aries wtf, that is not safe for work. D:


----------



## Magic (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Roman (Dec 8, 2016)

Good morning guys


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 8, 2016)

Lol rezsheep


----------



## Stelios (Dec 8, 2016)

Luftwaffles would be proud 
That the sheep
Is now a trend
@Reznor who was that guy? Dupe or normal user ?


----------



## Stelios (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Aries (Dec 8, 2016)

Stelios said:


>



Stelios you up to join mah Mario kart game? Just need one more to start it


----------



## Aries (Dec 8, 2016)

RemChu said:


> aries wtf, that is not safe for work. D:



Yeah the pic is very out there... Its a image you look at in a private tab... Alone... With the lights down...its a good image though, a lot of imagery in that pic. It describes peeps obsession with social media and what they are willing to do for a like or a fave. The best images for me are the ones that tell a story or a message


----------



## Stelios (Dec 8, 2016)

Aries said:


> Stelios you up to join mah Mario kart game? Just need one more to start it




Sorry my attention won't bring justice to your game. I ll abstain from games after the death note for a bit.


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 8, 2016)

Huzzah working internet is a glorious thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Savage (Dec 8, 2016)

Roman said:


> Good morning guys


Good morning

Also, there's gonna be a second Life is Strange. For those who care


----------



## hammer (Dec 8, 2016)

Savage said:


> Good morning
> 
> Also, there's gonna be a second Life is Strange. For those who care


the feels           .


----------



## Magic (Dec 8, 2016)

Aries said:


> Yeah the pic is very out there... Its a image you look at in a private tab... Alone... With the lights down...its a good image though, a lot of imagery in that pic. It describes peeps obsession with social media and what they are willing to do for a like or a fave. The best images for me are the ones that tell a story or a message


People crave attention.


----------



## Melodie (Dec 9, 2016)

Savage said:


> Good morning
> 
> Also, there's gonna be a second Life is Strange. For those who care



Source??


----------



## Melodie (Dec 9, 2016)

Oh it will be with entirely different characters/plotline  makes sense. And they're working on another game before it so not anytime soon


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 9, 2016)

Combat Expertise

You guys ahould join this Series of Unfortunate Events game

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 9, 2016)

A series of unfortunate events had such a disappointing ending. I get that there should be some mysteries and not everything needs to be explained all the time but it just felt like to much was unexplained and left a rushed feel.


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 9, 2016)

Actually come to think of it is kind of sad that good endings are such a rare thing. A lot of major series tend to disappoint I guess it just goes to show ending a series of any kind is very very hard to do well.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 10, 2016)

Endings can certainly be tricky but are definitely pretty important to overall enjoyment. When I look at my top five favorite games of all time, they all have top tier endings.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 10, 2016)

Yeah the end was crap but that is a pretty solid series overall. Which is a major feat considering there are 13 books.


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 10, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Yeah the end was crap but that is a pretty solid series overall. Which is a major feat considering there are 13 books.


True true I guess this series I had hopes it would end better since I was really into it and as such I am a more unhappy than I am a series I don't care much for. Still doesn't compare to the terribleness of a certain other series that is in the namesake of this vary forum.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 10, 2016)

I think WPK's dead...


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 10, 2016)

Law said:


> I think WPK's dead...


What is dead may never die but rises again harder and stronger.


----------



## Aries (Dec 10, 2016)

my next game. 
​


----------



## Nello (Dec 10, 2016)

Luftwaffles


----------



## Savage (Dec 11, 2016)

I caught up with shokugeki no soma today. It's about to be LIT!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 11, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Dec 11, 2016)

Nice, had that in my top 2000 list


----------



## Tiger (Dec 11, 2016)

Ahh, much better. Goodbye medal spam.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 11, 2016)

Test2


adfasdfasdfasf
sfadfasdfasdfasdfadf


----------



## Reznor (Dec 11, 2016)

Hey, someone that's not a mod.

Cofirm that you see the message I deleted
"This message by Reznor has been removed from public view. Deleted by Reznor, A moment ago.
1 minute agoShow Reputation"


----------



## Aries (Dec 11, 2016)

I can confirm that yes


----------



## Santa (Dec 11, 2016)

Aries said:


> I can confirm that yes


Thanks, dude. You've been a good boy this year!


----------



## Reznor (Dec 11, 2016)

Alright, I've made it so that you guys can view deleted message stubs so people can't do that to cover their tracks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tiger (Dec 11, 2016)

Thanks, Rez.


----------



## Aries (Dec 11, 2016)

SANTA! glad you could take time from your busy schedule to visit our community


----------



## Marco (Dec 11, 2016)

Santa Reznor came early this winter.


----------



## Aries (Dec 11, 2016)

Join the Dragonball game


----------



## Magic (Dec 11, 2016)

@WolfPrinceKiba
Thought the night was skipped because he died via mafia lynch manipulation.
Now you have my weird deleted thingies.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 11, 2016)

RemChu said:


> @WolfPrinceKiba
> Thought the night was skipped because he died via mafia lynch manipulation.
> Now you have my weird deleted thingies.


I can see why someone might think that. It is fine, you won't be smited...yet.


----------



## Magic (Dec 11, 2016)

Been really sick past few days, ugh the horror of rain when you have no umbrella or raincoat.

Taking for grated the fact I live in an arid climate.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 11, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Been really sick past few 2 days, ugh the horror of rain when you have no umbrella or raincoat.
> 
> Taking for grated the fact I live in an arid climate.


It's cool, I'll have someone take over posting in this convo for you.


----------



## Magic (Dec 11, 2016)

ughhhhh my brain

few 2 days

lol


----------



## Magic (Dec 11, 2016)

Reznor said:


> It's cool, I'll have someone take over posting in this convo for you.


Thank you ningen


----------



## Magic (Dec 11, 2016)

@Aries any dragon ball super characters in ur game o.o
a certain pink haired goku in particular...


----------



## Magic (Dec 11, 2016)

> HAGERSTOWN, Md. (AP) -- If president-elect Donald Trump keeps his promise,* surplus military grenade launchers*, bayonets, tracked armored vehicles and high-powered firearms and ammunition will once again be available to state and local *U.S. police departments*.



Wtf lol


----------



## Aries (Dec 11, 2016)

RemChu said:


> @Aries any dragon ball super characters in ur game o.o
> a certain pink haired goku in particular...



I have Goku Black in the game as the main antagonist story wise/Indie


----------



## hammer (Dec 11, 2016)

just how the founding fathers wanted it


----------



## Aries (Dec 11, 2016)

Here are the Indies in the game for DragonBall. *Cell*, *Super-Buu*, *Babbidi*/(*Kid-Buu*), *Goku Black*

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## hammer (Dec 11, 2016)

his name is black nt goku black:tmasulk


----------



## Aries (Dec 11, 2016)

Either or could work but goku black will be much nicer with me with Google search. I like my images for my games to stand out so go with the ones without background.


----------



## hammer (Dec 11, 2016)

fair enough


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

hammer said:


> his name is black nt goku black:tmasulk


Ningen chill


----------



## hammer (Dec 12, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Ningen chill


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

I better see this spammed in the actual game.


----------



## hammer (Dec 12, 2016)

is it me or is the godmasu crying emote missing


----------



## hammer (Dec 12, 2016)

holy shit attack of titan


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 12, 2016)

An attack on titan mafia game would be cool


----------



## Marco (Dec 12, 2016)

Is S2 on or what?


----------



## hammer (Dec 12, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> An attack on titan mafia game would be cool


happened and I won it


Marco said:


> Is S2 on or what?



s2 is spring of next year, but the last two chapters was a good twist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roman (Dec 12, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> What is dead may never die but rises again harder and stronger.





(sorry, couldn't resist )




Aries said:


> Here are the Indies in the game for DragonBall. *Cell*, *Super-Buu*, *Babbidi*/(*Kid-Buu*), *Goku Black*



Seems like Kid Buu will be a skill used by Babidi rather than his own character?



RemChu said:


> I better see this spammed in the actual game.



The ningen rating ought to be allowed at least for that game too.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 12, 2016)

hammer said:


> happened and I won it



I have to find this game 

The new chapter was epic and sad, feeling a bit sorry for Mikasa


----------



## hammer (Dec 12, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> I have to find this game
> 
> The new chapter was epic and sad, feeling a bit sorry for Mikasa


I revealed I was not town day one and we lynched the SK so everyone forgot about me

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Aries (Dec 12, 2016)

Roman said:


> Seems like Kid Buu will be a skill used by Babidi rather than his own character?



Kid Buu is his own seperate role character from Babbidi. At the start of the game Kid Buu is sealed. Babbidis goal is to unleash him on to the game. So its more like its 2 roles in one. You play as Babbidi trying to resurrect buu. Once he's out your real role(Kid Buu) is unleashed while Babbidi goes out the same way he did in the series


----------



## Roman (Dec 12, 2016)

Aries said:


> Kid Buu is his own seperate role character from Babbidi. At the start of the game Kid Buu is sealed. Babbidis goal is to unleash him on to the game. So its more like its 2 roles in one. You play as Babbidi trying to resurrect buu. Once he's out your real role(Kid Buu) is unleashed while Babbidi goes out the same way he did in the series



Ohhh, that's actually really interesting! I think I'm gonna like this game (assuming I survive long enough ).


----------



## Aries (Dec 12, 2016)

Roman said:


> Ohhh, that's actually really interesting! I think I'm gonna like this game (assuming I survive long enough ).


If you don't survive long enough there's always the Dragonballs to revive you 
The game will be the definition of fanservice. In a attempt to make the game as accurate as possible to the source material some abilities can only be unlocked after some event occurs similar to the series. For example Cells goal is to become Perfect Cell so he will look for the Androids through out the game.

Expect many variations of many characters in the game. For example If your a Gohan fan you will see

Kid Gohan(Saiyan Saga)
Teen Gohan(Cell Saga)
Adult Gohan(Buu Saga)
Future Gohan
The Great Saiyaman

Though they are the same character they will not share the same abilities. Each Gohan will have something unique in their arsenal


----------



## Roman (Dec 12, 2016)

And all the Gohans will be separate characters?

You should also include Tracksuit Gohan as a troll character


----------



## Aries (Dec 12, 2016)

Roman said:


> And all the Gohans will be separate characters?



Seperate characters. Kid Gohan has a oozaru form. Teen Gohan can turn Super Saiyan 2. Adult Gohan has Z Sword and Mystic Form and Future Gohan can turn Super Saiyan . Great Saiyaman has no transformations but he can do sentai poses.



Roman said:


> You should also include Tracksuit Gohan as a troll character

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Roman (Dec 12, 2016)

What the fuck is that gorilla doing at the bottom right hand corner there? ck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Savage (Dec 12, 2016)

hammer said:


> holy shit attack of titan


Brah I know! Everything thing is getting LIT!


----------



## Roman (Dec 12, 2016)

Savage said:


> Brah I know! Everything thing is getting LIT!



I wasn't impressed with the titan's name tho, not gonna lie.


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

Roman said:


> I wasn't impressed with the titan's name tho, not gonna lie.


ATTACK TITAN  :0


----------



## Savage (Dec 12, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> I have to find this game
> 
> The new chapter was epic and sad, feeling a bit sorry for Mikasa


Look up the user psychic. It was her game may 2015


----------



## Savage (Dec 12, 2016)

Roman said:


> I wasn't impressed with the titan's name tho, not gonna lie.


I guess. But it makes sense


*Spoiler*: __ 



i just cant wait til we see more from the other 9 titans and we get confirmation that zeke is the beast titan


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

Why do you need confirmation, D:  obvious brah


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

Potentially we could have Gohan killing Gohan.


----------



## Savage (Dec 12, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Why do you need confirmation, D:  obvious brah


I know but fan theory is still fan theory.
*Spoiler*: __ 



if it plays out like we saw the other people transform to titan then it's only a matter of time


----------



## Savage (Dec 12, 2016)

I also finally voted in the poll


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 12, 2016)

Savage said:


> Look up the user psychic. It was her game may 2015



Found it and skimmed through the thread, the passive ability of Jean was awesome, haha. There have been a few neat roles and you did a really great job as Eren


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

Savage said:


> I know but fan theory is still fan theory.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Well he called you know who his brother, and he looks like the father....


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 12, 2016)

It's not a fan theory, we already knew the BT was named Zeke. It's canon.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 12, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> Found it and skimmed through the thread, the passive ability of Jean was awesome, haha. There have been a few neat roles and you did a really great job as Eren



Yes it was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's not a fan theory, we already knew the BT was named Zeke. It's canon.


this too 

think he forgot


----------



## Roman (Dec 12, 2016)

Zeke's already been confirmed as APE TITAN. You literally see him come out of its carcass when turning back to normal.


----------



## Savage (Dec 12, 2016)

RemChu said:


> this too
> 
> think he forgot


This. 

Hard for me to remember shit on monthly's


----------



## Melodie (Dec 12, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

more a kitten, and holy shit that chicken went full on t-rex mode.


----------



## hammer (Dec 12, 2016)

Savage said:


> Brah I know! Everything thing is getting LIT!


it seemed like a good save for the manga it went a little slow for a while, but I'm glad it's once a month give the writer some time to make the manga good, wish toriko did that.


Roman said:


> I wasn't impressed with the titan's name tho, not gonna lie.



and the name of the titan is!

the name of the manga


----------



## Roman (Dec 12, 2016)

RemChu said:


> more a kitten, and holy shit that chicken went full on t-rex mode.






hammer said:


> and the name of the titan is!
> 
> the name of the manga



Indeed. VERY original


----------



## hammer (Dec 12, 2016)

Roman said:


> Indeed. VERY original


I guess the English name wasn't TOO incorrect


----------



## Roman (Dec 12, 2016)

I think the name of the manga itself was very correct because the point of the story is to attack the titans and defeat them. If the intention was to hand out the name of the titan that Eren is, the title is a bit of a misnomer as it sends out the wrong kind of message.

Attack Titan doe....

Like, the chapter itself tries really hard to hype it up. One page ends with the panel saying "and its name is" and you turn the page expecting to hear some really fucking badass name, possibly based on a norse god, and you end up with Jeff instead.


Utterly disappointing

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## hammer (Dec 12, 2016)

Roman said:


> I think the name of the manga itself was very correct because the point of the story is to attack the titans and defeat them. If the intention was to hand out the name of the titan that Eren is, the title is a bit of a misnomer as it sends out the wrong kind of message.
> 
> Attack Titan doe....
> 
> ...


it should have been attack in german, unless that sounds more stupid


----------



## Roman (Dec 12, 2016)

hammer said:


> it should have been attack in german, unless that sounds more stupid



Attack Titan - Angriff Titan

Attack on Titan - Angriff auf Titan

Nah, not really


----------



## Roman (Dec 12, 2016)

In hindsight tho, I guess we should've seen it coming.

Attack Titan makes sense when the other titans have names like "Beast Titan," "Female Titan," "Armored Titan," "Colossal Titan"

But at least make it sound more badass than just "Attack Titan" like idk...."Battle Titan" (Schlacht Titan in German) or "Fierce Titan" (Heftiger Titan) instead of something like a fucking chess piece.


----------



## hammer (Dec 12, 2016)

the german names sound better


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 12, 2016)

Attack Titan sounds more badass than Battle Titan imo.

Every titan is a battle titan. But the Attack Titan is the reckless one who attacks first.


----------



## hammer (Dec 12, 2016)

so did they ever explain why the titan that ate him never turned back?


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

Agree the name sucks, but it was cool to see the title of the manga in the story.


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Assault titan sounds way better,


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 12, 2016)

I think you guys should spoiler tag all this shit for the people who haven't read it yet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 12, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I kinda like the name doe, although it's kinda cheesy that it's the same name as the Manga.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marco (Dec 12, 2016)

Lol, I was just posting that I ignored all posts last couple pages.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm 4.5 cases away from finishing the "research" for my next mafia game.

AA6 so far is a mixed bag. It has the best intro in the series, but the second case was somewhat underwhelming. Third case is great so far.


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

that game repeat of my first mafia game ever,

Law leads the town, he is GF, town loses. Except this time I wasn't agreeing with him and trying to prove im town.


----------



## Melodie (Dec 12, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm 4.5 cases away from finishing the "research" for my next mafia game.
> 
> AA6 so far is a mixed bag. It has the best intro in the series, but the second case was somewhat underwhelming. Third case is great so far.



Give me bulletproof role with cycle 1 immunity.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 12, 2016)

RemChu said:


> that game repeat of my first mafia game ever,
> 
> Law leads the town, he is GF, town loses. Except this time I wasn't agreeing with him and trying to prove im town.


So... it's not a repeat.


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

No end result is the same. 

I have improved as a sleuth so my performance changed, that is all.


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

@Melodie
Do you still talk to wad and will he ever come back? He is missing out on some fun games.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 12, 2016)

Is grass green? Is the sky blue? Is Stelios dumb?

Of course WAD will return.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 12, 2016)

Roman said:


> What the fuck is that gorilla doing at the bottom right hand corner there? ck



Diks out for harrambe?


----------



## Melodie (Dec 12, 2016)

RemChu said:


> @Melodie
> Do you still talk to wad and will he ever come back? He is missing out on some fun games.


I do. I don't know, NF isn't discussed really.


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

Okay...rip o.o

Going to invite a irl friend to come play, wonder if she has ever played before.


----------



## Marco (Dec 12, 2016)

WAD will be back when he gets bored of staying away. I predict some time before next summer.


----------



## Aries (Dec 12, 2016)

WAD will return in edit form


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

Aries said:


> WAD will return in edit form


No.


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

but hmmm when he left he left on a real sour note, he looks down on our playerbase.
in a game which he rigged in favor of scum imo. D:
that game was like a project in bias confirmation.
2 of his favorite players were also on the scum team. 
town doesn't get most of its shit until later on.


but the mere fact i mention him, maybe it will stir him from his slumber.  


or maybe we are better off without him. =[
I think i miss him being around. 
I don't know.

yes no maybe. 

yeah I miss him .


----------



## Aries (Dec 12, 2016)

RemChu said:


> No.



Your post says no but your eyes say yes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

Anyways he is part of the old now, a lot of the new talent has great potential. 

Fred dude played really well in the mario kart game, SupremeKage was fantastic too in the DN game. 
UB is a great player too, not inactive or fluff poster for the most part.

yeah, I think we have good times ahead of us as a community. 
;0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

Aries said:


> Your post says no but your eyes say yes


yo this is accurate.


----------



## hammer (Dec 12, 2016)

has anyone premnitly quit NF?


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

but uh whenever you guys start to argue about good and bad play on this community,
this does come to mind.


> he *Bartle taxonomy of player types* is a classification of video game players () based on a 1996 paper by  according to their preferred actions within the game. The classification originally described players of  (including  and ), though now it also refers to players of . The taxonomy is based on a character theory. This character theory consists of four characters: Achievers, Explorers, Socializers, and Killers. These are imagined according to a quadrant model where the X axis represents preference for interacting with other players vs. exploring the world and the Y axis represents preference for interaction vs. unilateral action.


-source wiki



Not all the players who play here, are doing so to outwit/ achieve victory through argument, deception, logic, and reasoning.
Like some games I find myself just wanting to fluff and socialize....
Some people I've seen actually are more here for the community aspect, don't think they really care about winning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

hammer said:


> has anyone premnitly quit NF?


james, too busy

blaze/alchemist dude

wezstar? 

lots of people.


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

I remember when Hustler use to play D:

VLD aka superman rip

@Chibason and his bro

MexicanGodLvl3


----------



## hammer (Dec 12, 2016)

RemChu said:


> james, too busy
> 
> blaze/alchemist dude
> 
> ...


I quit like  three times


----------



## Aries (Dec 12, 2016)

LegendaryBeauty


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

Aries said:


> LegendaryBeauty


ew rip, LB really a man right? :0


----------



## hammer (Dec 12, 2016)

I feel like the first two years mafia was a thing was most enjoyable, all the different play styles, like mexican god lvl 3valways claiming bomb and roles I confirmed I have


----------



## Aries (Dec 12, 2016)

RemChu said:


> ew rip, LB really a man right? :0



Yep, all these years we thought Legendary Beauty was refferrencing to LBs cute Asian girl "pic". Turns out Legendary Beauty was a reference to his penis


----------



## Aries (Dec 12, 2016)

hammer said:


> I feel like the first two years mafia was a thing was most enjoyable, all the different play styles, like mexican god lvl 3valways claiming bomb and roles I confirmed I have



2011 was Mafia community at its peak. Then it went down for a while


----------



## Marco (Dec 12, 2016)

You think this was the first time WAD rage quit NF?


----------



## Marco (Dec 12, 2016)

Lol I was there. It was no peak. The level of play has improved overall.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 12, 2016)

Immortal permanently left NF and left me a bitter old widow


----------



## hammer (Dec 12, 2016)

Aries said:


> 2011 was Mafia community at its peak. Then it went down for a while


It was really fun 


Marco said:


> You think this was the first time WAD rage quit NF?


they must be new to NF


----------



## Aries (Dec 12, 2016)

Marco said:


> Lol I was there. It was no peak. The level of play has improved overall.



Mafia community not mafia play.


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

Like there is one dude I would want to face off with, from irl, but he is like mad busy ?

Lawyer....but like lol.

I can't see myself going, yeah man come play mafia go to "narutoforums"

D:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## hammer (Dec 12, 2016)

Marco said:


> Lol I was there. It was no peak. The level of play has improved overall.


I just thought people whee funny which made it more fun for me


----------



## Aries (Dec 12, 2016)

2011 had more Shennagens going on. More people were open to games. It was a circlejerk. Fun times indeed


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

You guys remember @Awesome


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 12, 2016)

2012/2013 mafia community was great too tho and really invested into the community and game as well. 

Most of those people left though, so I guess in the end they were not that invested, but honestly they got us where we are today.

Literally. If it weren't for us 2012-ers we wouldn't have had our own section.


----------



## hammer (Dec 12, 2016)

Aries said:


> 2011 had more Shennagens going on. More people were open to games. It was a circlejerk. Fun times indeed





RemChu said:


> You guys remember @Awesome


like the everyone was mafia game

hell awesome did one member mafia here I was jessica and my role was always town, and he revealed it in the op and I got lynched, and the one who was revealed as always mafia lived because no way would awesome troll twice


SinRaven said:


> 2012/2013 mafia community was great too tho and really invested into the community and game as well.
> 
> Most of those people left though, so I guess in the end they were not that invested, but honestly they got us where we are today.
> 
> Literally. If it weren't for us 2012-ers we wouldn't have had our own section.



I think 2012 was whe I stopped using NF for a while


----------



## hammer (Dec 12, 2016)

why dose steam lack a lot of games I want to play


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 12, 2016)

hammer said:


> why dose steam lack a lot of games I want to play


Steam is like a full fridge. You open it, there are tons of delicious stuff, but none of the stuff is the stuff you want.

Or Netflix. Netflix is like that too.

I've spent hours browsing through Netflix, Steam or my fridge only to end up watching/playing/eating nothing.


----------



## Marco (Dec 12, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Immortal permanently left NF and left me a bitter old widow


You mean IK or Immortal? 



Aries said:


> Mafia community not mafia play.


Ah yes. That's probably true. There was a lot of shenanigans and drama back then. Constant entertainment.


----------



## Aries (Dec 12, 2016)

2012 was the decline of mafia here. It wasn't bad but it wasn't 2011 levels. Its hard to compare both eras. 2011 had the benifet of being brand new and fresh. It became stagnant/niche after 2011


----------



## Marco (Dec 12, 2016)

Which games that you want aren't on steam? 

Note: you can add games to your stream library even if you buy them elsewhere.


----------



## Marco (Dec 12, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Like there is one dude I would want to face off with, from irl, but he is like mad busy ?
> 
> Lawyer....but like lol.
> 
> ...


Try to get your friends to play RL mafia. Then you start telling them funny stories about games here. Then you ask him to join. If he's interested.


----------



## hammer (Dec 12, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Steam is like a full fridge. You open it, there are tons of delicious stuff, but none of the stuff is the stuff you want.
> 
> Or Netflix. Netflix is like that too.
> 
> I've spent hours browsing through Netflix, Steam or my fridge only to end up watching/playing/eating nothing.


like is it because steam dose not have the rights to them? I never owned a PS2 my uncle did and he didn't have many cool games.

I wanted to try games like persona


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

He moved to Washington D.C I moved to San Fran. Kinda hard to play anything with him irl, we use to debate a lot in the past on subjects. So he would be a worthy adversary and uh he graduated from law school so, I would love to see his scum/town play lol.


----------



## hammer (Dec 12, 2016)

Marco said:


> Which games that you want aren't on steam?
> 
> Note: you can add games to your stream library even if you buy them elsewhere.


how?


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 12, 2016)

Marco said:


> You mean IK or Immortal?


Immortal.

Well IK left too, but he returns  (almost) every summer.

But Immortal, my boo, left forever.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 12, 2016)

Aries said:


> 2012 was the decline of mafia here. It wasn't bad but it wasn't 2011 levels. Its hard to compare both eras. 2011 had the benifet of being brand new and fresh. It became stagnant/niche after 2011


Dude 2012 was fucking great. You weren't even around for that era so how can you judge. 

Besides, right now, 2016 has arguably been the most busy year of mafia ever.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

Lawyers make great scum imo. 

<-former law student


----------



## Aries (Dec 12, 2016)

Marco said:


> Ah yes. That's probably true. There was a lot of shenanigans and drama back then. Constant entertainment.



2011 was the 90s of Mafia. Back when shit was going down. Being dark and edgy/rebellious was the thing. The community mellowed out. Think I made a chart for each era which would be

Pre Mafia FC era-from when it began all the way to 2010
Mafia FC Era-2011-mid to late 2012
"Mafia Section" Era-Late 2012-2015
"New" Mafia Section Era-Late 2015 to Current day


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 12, 2016)

@Marco, note for next time: if you see me talking about Immortal I'm talking about Immortal. IK is IK. Immortal is Immortal and I would never confuse my lover for someone else ~


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Dude 2012 was fucking great. You weren't even around for that era so how can you judge.
> 
> Besides, right now, 2016 has arguably been the most busy year of mafia ever.


Thank you, I'm like "how is this stagnant, I'm having a blast here....and despite Naruto ending we are getting new blood/ new faces popping in. 

As long as we have a solid core community this game will continue to evolve and progress.


----------



## Aries (Dec 12, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Dude 2012 was fucking great. You weren't even around for that era so how can you judge.
> 
> Besides, right now, 2016 has arguably been the most busy year of mafia ever.



I was around 2012. I saw the community it wasn't the same to 2011. Most people left around that time. Note I'm not saying its bad just that there was a decline in mafia that year


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

Pre Mafia FC era-from when it began all the way to 2010
Mafia FC Era-2011-mid to late 2012
"Mafia Section" Era-Late 2012-2015
"New" Mafia Section Era-Late 2015 to Current day


This era should be *X era 

Xenforo based forum*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Dec 12, 2016)

hammer said:


> how?


You should have an option to "Add Game" under Library. I'll check once I get home.



SinRaven said:


> @Marco, note for next time: if you see me talking about Immortal I'm talking about Immortal. IK is IK. Immortal is Immortal and I would never confuse my lover for someone else ~


Yeah, I always assume Immortal unless someone specifically says Immortal King or IK. I just didn't know Immortal was your lover. I also thought he was pre '12 gen. 'Cause I remember playing with him. Maybe I just remember engaging with him from other subforums.


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

Immortal was active in KC. He was straight though......>_>?

pretty sure lol


----------



## Marco (Dec 12, 2016)

I haven't yet tallied all 2016 games, but as far as I got, 2014 has been the busiest year of Mafia.


----------



## Aries (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm calling it new mafia section because the previous mafia section was the community in a little corner of the chatbox or what ever its name is now. New because that's when we finally got acknowledged as a standalone section. X can work too


----------



## Marco (Dec 12, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Immortal was active in KC. He was straight though......>_>?
> 
> pretty sure lol


Yeah, he was, I think.

And you saying this just gave me Blacksmoke nostalgia. I had forgotten you're an oldfag for a second there.


----------



## Marco (Dec 12, 2016)

I have a pet theory that when Rezbot evolved into Rezman and took up an interest in Mafia, we finally got some recognition.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 12, 2016)

Aries said:


> I was around 2012. I saw the community it wasn't the same to 2011. Most people left around that time. Note I'm not saying its bad just that there was a decline in mafia that year


You were around for maybe 1 or 2 games that year, but you were on a hiatus until late 2013 when most oldfags started returning. 

There was not a decline in mafia. I mean, there weren't as many games and it wasn't as active overall, so maybe there was a bit of a decline, but that time was golden.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 12, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Immortal was active in KC. He was straight though......>_>?
> 
> pretty sure lol


He was gay for me tho.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 12, 2016)

Marco said:


> You should have an option to "Add Game" under Library. I'll check once I get home.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I always assume Immortal unless someone specifically says Immortal King or IK. I just didn't know Immortal was your lover. I also thought he was pre '12 gen. 'Cause I remember playing with him. Maybe I just remember engaging with him from other subforums.


He started playing I'm '12, right after me. 
We had a pretty long and heavy rivalry until we realised we were actually in love.

We were more than lovers. We were the OTP.

2012/2013 mafia awards were rigged. Blur and Shiny should've never have gotten the OTP award.

Rigged I tell you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

Marco said:


> Yeah, he was, I think.
> 
> And you saying this just gave me Blacksmoke nostalgia. I had forgotten you're an oldfag for a second there.


Well I won my first tourney thing under this name
and the Iron Strategist title under this name.

but ya rip BS.

If I had to pick a new name would be Dark Star.

so DS..

lol

or RemSol

Rs


----------



## Marco (Dec 12, 2016)

My first game back from hiatus was Sin's Mini Member Generic game, which I basically solo'd as scum because townies didn't like thinking too much. Just another piece of evidence for people who think we are going through an unprecedented slump or whatever.


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> He was gay for me tho.


you do look nice, cant blame him

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

Aries said:


> I'm calling it new mafia section because the previous mafia section was the community *in a little corner of the chatbox or what ever its name is now*. New because that's when we finally got acknowledged as a standalone section. X can work too


YO THAT SUCKED.

now Blender is in a littler corner and it's dying .

Thank you @Reznor for getting us out of there.


----------



## Marco (Dec 12, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> He started playing I'm '12, right after me.
> We had a pretty long and heavy rivalry until we realised we were actually in love.
> 
> We were more than lovers. We were the OTP.
> ...



Your love was too real for the community.



RemChu said:


> Well I won my first tourney thing under this name
> and the Iron Strategist title under this name.
> 
> but ya rip BS.
> ...


No. Don't change your name. If you're changing to Dark Star, change it to Darkstar, instead. 

And, you know, I could never register in time for a tourney there. The actual main tourneys. I did take part in Trials and various other tourneys we had.


----------



## Marco (Dec 12, 2016)

RemChu said:


> you do look nice, cant blame him


I didn't know I was bisexual until I saw Sin's photo.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

wasn't a main was like a 12pt davybeck i won D:?

no point in changing name, no one would know who I am.

I use the name REm Chu for my uber, very funny lol.


----------



## Savage (Dec 12, 2016)

Aries said:


> Diks out for harrambe?


lowkey didn't see forneverworld in the corner

Mafia history is like a blur for me. Maybe because I was young and dumb and didn't pay attention or my memory is fading


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 12, 2016)

Marco said:


> I didn't know I was bisexual until I saw Sin's photo.


Same. Didn't know I was bisexual until I looked into a mirror.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 12, 2016)

Savage said:


> lowkey didn't see forneverworld in the corner
> 
> Mafia history is like a blur for me. Maybe because I was young and dumb and didn't pay attention or my memory is fading


Alcohol?


----------



## Savage (Dec 12, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Alcohol?


LSD


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 12, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## Aries (Dec 12, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> You were around for maybe 1 or 2 games that year, but you were on a hiatus until late 2013 when most oldfags started returning.
> 
> There was not a decline in mafia. I mean, there weren't as many games and it wasn't as active overall, so maybe there was a bit of a decline, but that time was golden.



I was hosting some games in 2012 and visited during that year so its not like I disappeared. 2011 is one of those things you had to be there to expirence and know the magnitude of how big the community was. We had Knights of Yammy and OBD'ers in their prime part of our community and guys like Blaze, Zabuza, Sajin, Shima, Homestuck, LB, Rod, gumby, Hustler, mellow yellow, etc.

90% of each section on NF during 2011 had a mafia game running. We had multiple 40 player games running and had hosts lined up to host their games once they were done. 

There was a decline of Mafia not in games since Mafia games were still being made but the community aspect shrunk to what it was. I'm not bashing 2012 as a whole just stating what happened. If your a 2012 mafia player will take comfort in that you kept it alive during its down period


----------



## Savage (Dec 12, 2016)

Not to mention my only games from mid 2013-mid 2015 was teen titans(this was decided a game right? Lol jk), narutofia and hero pokemon game


----------



## Marco (Dec 12, 2016)

RemChu said:


> wasn't a main was like a 12pt davybeck i won D:?
> 
> no point in changing name, no one would know who I am.
> 
> I use the name REm Chu for my uber, very funny lol.


Main tournament as in the main tourney each year. We would have a Trial Tournament to test all the new additions and price changes, and then we'd have the actual Tournament after that. 76 point teams.



SinRaven said:


> Same. Didn't know I was bisexual until I looked into a mirror.


I can only imagine the first time you recorded yourself. For research.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

@WolfPrinceKiba I wish you made me a vig for that DN game..... I could have carried imo.


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

yeah i remember the main and TT stuff

good times. LOL at that crazy kid making a OP vs Naruto tourney.


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 12, 2016)

Marco said:


> Main tournament as in the main tourney each year. We would have a Trial Tournament to test all the new additions and price changes, and then we'd have the actual Tournament after that. 76 point teams.



Did you have any Duke Everlues?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

Aries said:


> I was hosting some games in 2012 and visited during that year so its not like I disappeared. 2011 is one of those things you had to be there to expirence and know the magnitude of how big the community was. We had Knights of Yammy and OBD'ers in their prime part of our community and guys like Blaze, Zabuza, Sajin, Shima, Homestuck, LB, Rod, gumby, Hustler, mellow yellow, etc.
> 
> 90% of each section on NF during 2011 had a mafia game running. We had multiple 40 player games running and had hosts lined up to host their games once they were done.
> 
> There was a decline of Mafia not in games since Mafia games were still being made but the *community aspect shrunk to what it was*. I'm not bashing 2012 as a whole just stating what happened. If your a 2012 mafia player will take comfort in that you kept it alive during its down period



ah true, same thing could be said about the site as a whole....


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

@Azeruth what team did you run for TT3? KAkuzu?  I don't remember you in KC at all D: ...


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

anyways enough spam....i should do school stuff?

maybe


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 12, 2016)

RemChu said:


> @Azeruth what team did you run for TT3? KAkuzu?  I don't remember you in KC at all D: ...


That's because it wasn't Naruto, it was Fairy Tail/Magnolia Stadium.


----------



## Aries (Dec 12, 2016)

Savage said:


> lowkey didn't see forneverworld in the corner
> 
> Mafia history is like a blur for me. Maybe because I was young and dumb and didn't pay attention or my memory is fading



Not going to lie didn't see the guy there either until it was posted.

Yeah it seems like a distant memory. Back when the Mafia FC was still a thing now we have our own section which is what we wanted back then. So much drama back then but it was fun and made the year memorable honestly. Also custom user titles! Those were the days


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 12, 2016)

Aries said:


> I was hosting some games in 2012 and visited during that year so its not like I disappeared. 2011 is one of those things you had to be there to expirence and know the magnitude of how big the community was. We had Knights of Yammy and OBD'ers in their prime part of our community and guys like Blaze, Zabuza, Sajin, Shima, Homestuck, LB, Rod, gumby, Hustler, mellow yellow, etc.
> 
> 90% of each section on NF during 2011 had a mafia game running. We had multiple 40 player games running and had hosts lined up to host their games once they were done.
> 
> There was a decline of Mafia not in games since Mafia games were still being made but the community aspect shrunk to what it was. I'm not bashing 2012 as a whole just stating what happened. If your a 2012 mafia player will take comfort in that you kept it alive during its down period


Just because you visited a few times doesn't mean you were around for that period.

I was. The community was great and very, very lively back then. We didn't have that many games (but we still had a decent amount) and a lot of games didn't have the number of posts that is the average here (but those games were still good, didn't have real inactive players and some are still hyped to this day).

We were small, but we were a tight community and we loved the section (even before it was a section) and the game we played. We didn't just keep it 'alive', we kept it _living. _That means a lot when most of the people from that time were relatively new.

I'm not saying it was better than the 2011 era or any other. I'm saying it definitely wasn't _worse_.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 12, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> Did you have any Duke Everlues?




Never forget.


----------



## Aries (Dec 12, 2016)

RemChu said:


> ah true, same thing could be said about the site as a whole....



Was 2012 the year of Naruto hyperventilating? I know there was a decline of appeal to the Naruto series after the Pain arc shennagens


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 12, 2016)

Then again, I think the reason we kept the section living was exactly because we weren't oldfags.

They were here mostly just complaining about how good the old days were, with their old people and their many many games and we were doing our best to prove that Mafia could still be great without those things.

And we succeeded.


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

that custom user title shiiit

god that was sooo good...


free perks for winning forum games? yes plz  

we should have asked for big avys too lol.


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Marco (Dec 12, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> Did you have any Duke Everlues?


This reference is completely eluding me.


----------



## Aries (Dec 12, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Just because you visited a few times doesn't mean you were around for that period.
> 
> I was. The community was great and very, very lively back then. We didn't have that many games (but we still had a decent amount) and a lot of games didn't have the number of posts that is the average here (but those games were still good, didn't have real inactive players and some are still hyped to this day).
> 
> ...



Well I'm not arguing how lively it was during that year. As I told Marco I'm talking Mafia community not mafia play. Based on your posts your agreeing with me on the decline aspect. Just because there was a decline doesn't mean the mafia community died. Nowhere in my posts did I call 2012 bad or worse. Mafia was still popular it just wasn't as popular as 2011 which was when it was at its peak until another boom is my original point on the matter.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 12, 2016)

Aries said:


> Well I'm not arguing how lively it was during that year. As I told Marco I'm talking Mafia community not mafia play. Based on your posts your agreeing with me on the decline aspect. Just because there was a decline doesn't mean the mafia community died. Nowhere in my posts did I call 2012 bad or worse. Mafia was still popular it just wasn't as popular as 2011 which was when it was at its peak until another boom is my original point on the matter.


I know you're talking mafia community and I'm saying that decline happened, but not in the community. We were as alive as ever.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 12, 2016)

Marco said:


> This reference is completely eluding me.


Be glad...


----------



## Aries (Dec 12, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> I know you're talking mafia community and I'm saying that decline happened, but not in the community. We were as alive as ever.



But it did happen. Are you aware how big the community was in 2011?


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 12, 2016)

Marco said:


> This reference is completely eluding me.


The Fairy Tail version of the Battledome (Magnolia Stadium) is basically dead but we had a Trial Tournament several years ago to try out some new additions to the roster. Teams went to 80 points and Duke Everlue was only 8 points.

I decided to test him in the Trial Tournament and he was probably severely underpriced for what I used him for.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 12, 2016)

Aries said:


> But it did happen. Are you aware how big the community was in 2011?


I'm talking about the community in terms of how people loved the games, loved interacting with each other and the amount of investment they put in it. I'm not talking about the community in terms amount of players.


----------



## Aries (Dec 12, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> I'm talking about the community in terms of how people loved the games, loved interacting with each other and the amount of investment they put in it. I'm not talking about the community in terms amount of players.



Then why are we debating years? My original post had nothing to do with what your talking about. It was strictly about community as in people. I never denied or argued against what your saying in the first place. You have every right to celebrate or be proud of your mafia year. I'm not denying that in any way shape or form


----------



## hammer (Dec 12, 2016)

is there a ps vita emulator


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 12, 2016)

Aries said:


> Then why are we debating years? My original post had nothing to do with what your talking about. It was strictly about community as in people. I never denied or argued against what your saying in the first place. You have every right to celebrate or be proud of your mafia year. I'm not denying that in any way shape or form


Well, I think it was a misunderstanding. You were saying the community declined. I disagreed. But it seems like my definition of community is different from yours. As I was talking about the liveliness of this place, while you were talking about the number of people here.


----------



## Marco (Dec 12, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> The Fairy Tail version of the Battledome (Magnolia Stadium) is basically dead but we had a Trial Tournament several years ago to try out some new additions to the roster. Teams went to 80 points and Duke Everlue was only 8 points.
> 
> I decided to test him in the Trial Tournament and he was probably severely underpriced for what I used him for.


Oh, the OP Colosseum. I remember checking it out back then. I thought OP wasn't balanced enough to have proper Colosseum for it, though. Then again, people probably thought the same about Naruto, too.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 12, 2016)

RemChu said:


> @WolfPrinceKiba I wish you made me a vig for that DN game..... I could have carried imo.


Vig didn't really fit into the set-up.


----------



## Aries (Dec 12, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Well, I think it was a misunderstanding. You were saying the community declined. I disagreed. But it seems like my definition of community is different from yours. As I was talking about the liveliness of this place, while you were talking about the number of people here.



Yeah I was about to say there seems to be a misunderstanding on both sides. I probably should have worded it different to show was speaking strictly about the people in it over making it vague in what I was talking about


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 12, 2016)

Marco said:


> Oh, the OP Colosseum. I remember checking it out back then. I thought OP wasn't balanced enough to have proper Colosseum for it, though. Then again, people probably thought the same about Naruto, too.


Naruto is almost a perfect series for a Colosseum. Has a wide array of characters, abilities and locations with a power structure that allows room for proper strategy. We still had to ban certain characters/abilities but the majority were allowed.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 12, 2016)

2013 was a peak year for mafia, even when things got bad it at least was entertaining from a dramatic standpoint like with the aftermath of the TAMNI game.


----------



## Savage (Dec 12, 2016)

Aries said:


> Also custom user titles


I miss that shit!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marco (Dec 12, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Naruto is almost a perfect series for a Colosseum. Has a wide array of characters, abilities and locations with a power structure that allows room for proper strategy. We still had to ban certain characters/abilities but the majority were allowed.


I think HunterXHunter would be great for a Colosseum. I've been thinking of working on a tourney for it at some point.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 12, 2016)

Marco said:


> Oh, the OP Colosseum. I remember checking it out back then. I thought OP wasn't balanced enough to have proper Colosseum for it, though. Then again, people probably thought the same about Naruto, too.


No, the FT Colosseum...


----------



## Marco (Dec 12, 2016)

...I don't know why I wrote OP. I knew he said FT. And then I even segued into stuff about OP Colosseum.

Brain, what is this?


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Naruto is almost a perfect series for a Colosseum. Has a wide array of characters, abilities and locations with a power structure that allows room for proper strategy. We still had to ban certain characters/abilities but the majority were allowed.


perfect until it became DBZ lite


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 12, 2016)

Marco said:


> I think HunterXHunter would be great for a Colosseum. I've been thinking of working on a tourney for it at some point.


It could work but don't know how popular it could be. One of the things that made the KC great and stay fresh was the weekly chapter releases giving new material to talk about, changing up the meta.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Araragi (Dec 12, 2016)

yo if you currently have a sign ups open and plan to start your game after the 21st, sign me up


----------



## Marco (Dec 12, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> It could work but don't know how popular it could be. One of the things that made the KC great and stay fresh was the weekly chapter releases giving new material to talk about, changing up the meta.


Yeah, that's why I was just thinking a tournament. Not an entire Colosseum. I'm not really capable enough to come up with a preliminary tier list on my own, though. That shit needs feedback from at least 3-4 KC veterans who're into HxH.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 12, 2016)

You know I'll help make a HxH tournament if asked. I was there when the first KC tournament was played, and stuck around as a loud voice for years. 

I was actually about to host a HxH mafia game in 2013/14 before I went on hiatus. 

The Heaven's Arena would make for a great tournament.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marco (Dec 12, 2016)

Yeah, well, I was going to force you to help me anyway.


----------



## Marco (Dec 12, 2016)

Also, I'm planning to host either a Boku no Hero Academia game or HxH game very soon. Simple, small games, mostly aimed at generating some interest from people who don't play already. 

Which one do peeps want more?


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

boku, u can advertise it in their manga section...

West World, pretty amazing on ep 1.


----------



## Marco (Dec 12, 2016)

@Law, how did Kuya and you all actually determine the voting format? It seems simple and obvious in hindsight, but I don't think I would've come up with that if I were the first one.


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2016)

I like HxH more, but where you going to find new blood for that. ...


----------



## hammer (Dec 13, 2016)

I forgot where I am in hiatusxhiatus


----------



## Tiger (Dec 13, 2016)

Marco said:


> @Law, how did Kuya and you all actually determine the voting format? It seems simple and obvious in hindsight, but I don't think I would've come up with that if I were the first one.



You mean voting for the winner? Or voting for changes?

Kuya dreamed most of it up between bong hits, man. I was just there for the maiden voyage. Zabuza, 30% Kisame and Shikamaru! 50 points. VBD is sour to this day about me beating his KN3 Naruto with it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2016)

lol black hole sun instrumental playing...


----------



## hammer (Dec 13, 2016)

is it weird that no many tmes people explained to me over the years I can't figure out a play station 2 emulator


----------



## Tiger (Dec 13, 2016)

HxH has a really interesting basis for their powers.


----------



## hammer (Dec 13, 2016)

I got confused when they decided to keep the names of certian things in the point system for that tower in kanji but romanized, I had to look at the kanji and re read the chapters thinking in chinese to make sense of it, why not keep it in english


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2016)

We need a west world mafia game,


----------



## Marco (Dec 13, 2016)

Law said:


> You mean voting for the winner? Or voting for changes?



The whole thing. Like, if not for the precedent set by KC, I'm pretty sure if I'd come up with a tourney like that, I wouldn't have kept voting open for anyone that walks in.



> Kuya dreamed most of it up between bong hits, man. I was just there for the maiden voyage. Zabuza, 30% Kisame and Shikamaru! 50 points. VBD is sour to this day about me beating his KN3 Naruto with it.


VBD loved his KN3 Naruto, though. I remember him absolutely wrecking me with a KN3 team. Pretty sure I was using a Jiraiya team.

I had some real creative strategies fall apart because the opponents or starting distance or location were just not right.

If I had a penny for every voter who said, "Man, that was a great start and you would've won if the starting distance wasn't short..."

Sigh. What I get for always using Jiraiya.


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2016)

Town are the robots, the mafia are in the know and are the humans.


----------



## hammer (Dec 13, 2016)

Marco said:


> The whole thing. Like, if not for the precedent set by KC, I'm pretty sure if I'd come up with a tourney like that, I wouldn't have kept voting open for anyone that walks in.
> 
> 
> VBD loved his KN3 Naruto, though. I remember him absolutely wrecking me with a KN3 team. Pretty sure I was using a Jiraiya team.
> ...


didn't someone win by saying gaara flys?


----------



## Marco (Dec 13, 2016)

Law said:


> HxH has a really interesting basis for their powers.


Yeah, I think it's perfect for tournaments.


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2016)

Law said:


> HxH has a really interesting basis for their powers.


It's because he put so much subtle detail to it, had it been written like 2-1k years ago, it would be a modern religion....

:crazy

*detail


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2016)

Uhhhhhh, kind of wish there was a West World, would so go evil cowboy and do heists all day with my crew.

YEEEEEE HA


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2016)

only thing that sucks is no consequences to evil actions, no fear of death, so I'm pretty sure the adrenaline would kick off after the first time.


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2016)

It's no fun if there is no challenge?


----------



## Tiger (Dec 13, 2016)

I'd be more interested in a Vikingworld or Medievalworld to be honest.

Give me a claymore and some scale mail over a revolver and a dumb hat any day.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 13, 2016)

RemChu said:


> only thing that sucks is no consequences to evil actions, no fear of death, so I'm pretty sure the adrenaline would kick off after the first time.





RemChu said:


> It's no fun if there is no challenge?



You're describing the reason why Ed Harris' character exists.


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2016)

Sooooo assuming if say something weird like reincarnation was true, and you know for a fact you will come back into this world, just with no memory of your former life. 

How would you live this life?


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2016)

Ah I'm thinking about the question, bothers me inside a lot.

*Spoiler*: __ 




I could not choose to do evil, fuck.
The fact you forget who you are in that scenario too....fuck
life has so much social consequences and you live as this person you think you are for so long, you don't want to be an asshole right?

death is a heavy thing =[

FUCK WHY DID I ASK AN EXISTENTIAL QUESTION>
my soul shivers.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 13, 2016)

I don't think I'd do much different. I have my wife, so I wouldn't change my past. I don't care what my next life is, I'd make sure to enjoy my current one.


----------



## Marco (Dec 13, 2016)

RemChu said:


> It's no fun if there is no challenge?



A challenge isn't supposed to be life-threatening. I do plenty of adrenaline pumping stuff which are entirely safe if done correctly. Westworld would be no different.



Law said:


> I'd be more interested in a Vikingworld or Medievalworld to be honest.
> 
> Give me a claymore and some scale mail over a revolver and a dumb hat any day.



Why not all? Adventureworld is what we need.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 13, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Ah I'm thinking about the question, bothers me inside a lot.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





Law said:


> I don't think I'd do much different. I have my wife, so I wouldn't change my past. I don't care what my next life is, I'd make sure to enjoy my current one.



Two kinds of people...



Marco said:


> A challenge isn't supposed to be life-threatening. I do plenty of adrenaline pumping stuff which are entirely safe if done correctly. Westworld would be no different.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not all? Adventureworld is what we need.



Fuck, why not just Murderworld while we're at it.

Actually that would be a pretty good mafia game. Arcade as the host.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marco (Dec 13, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Sooooo assuming if say something weird like reincarnation was true, and you know for a fact you will come back into this world, just with no memory of your former life.
> 
> How would you live this life?


What's the difference?

If you're going to be resurrected without memory of your this life, does it matter if reincarnation is real? I mean, if it isn't real, this life is over for you. if it is real the way you put it, then this life is over for you either way as you will retain no memories.


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2016)

Mmmm maybe ur right Marco.

I guess it's like video games. I was expecting real consequences, but the robots aren't real people. 

now whether or not its right or wrong to hurt sentient robots....mmm...


----------



## Marco (Dec 13, 2016)

Law said:


> Fuck, why not just Murderworld while we're at it.
> 
> Actually that would be a pretty good mafia game. Arcade as the host.



And it can be a videogame mashup.


----------



## Marco (Dec 13, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Mmmm maybe ur right Marco.
> 
> I guess it's like video games. I was expecting real consequences, but the robots aren't real people.
> 
> now whether or not its right or wrong to hurt sentient robots....mmm...


Yep. Westworld is basically the ultimate video-gaming experience.

To be honest, I would've preferred a brain-interface VR concept instead of a physical thing. Easier to suspend disbelief, for starters.


----------



## Marco (Dec 13, 2016)

Westworld would also require to actually be physically adept to have fun. VR I can be anything.


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2016)

If I cease to exist, it's because I have figured out we exist in a simulation.  The creators don't want us to be aware.


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2016)

*ceases to exist*


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2016)

Law is one of the creators 

*Vote Lynch La- deleted *


----------



## Marco (Dec 13, 2016)

It's actually statistically quite likely we're in a simulation. We'll keep testing that notion as we move forward.

And don't think too far advanced. That may become possible in the next century.


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2016)

Oh yes very well in this century.

I believe we are very close to some truly amazing A.I emerging.

I can't wait until self aware machines arrives, so I can poke and question them. To reflect on my humanity against this other being who is aware of the nature around it.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 13, 2016)

Marco said:


> And it can be a videogame mashup.



Murderworld is an arc in Marvel comics where a bunch of young characters were kidnapped and forced to kill one another Battle Royale style by the usually bumbling Arcade. A good number of them actually get killed...in very brutal ways.


----------



## Marco (Dec 13, 2016)

Law said:


> Murderworld is an arc in Marvel comics where a bunch of young characters were kidnapped and forced to kill one another Battle Royale style by the usually bumbling Arcade. A good number of them actually get killed...in very brutal ways.


Is this the same Marvel run that blatantly plagiarized the Battle Royale movie posters and manga covers?


----------



## Tiger (Dec 13, 2016)

The very same. Though, you say plagiarize, I say homage! Paying respects to! Etc. And so forth.

But either way, I quite enjoyed the Murderworld series. X-23 goes ape-shit and it's fantastic.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marco (Dec 13, 2016)

I'll probably check it out. Sounds like fun. 

Man, Battle Royale was a real special manga. It's hard to describe why exactly. Fuck it, time for a reread.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 13, 2016)

Yeah it was. They use some very unknown young comic characters.

Even one from the Runaways, which I loved.


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2016)

My friend, she has never played mafia before. I sent her a long ass text explaining the game to her.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 13, 2016)

I'd like to see a big BHA game. That thing has the potential to be the next Narutofia.


----------



## Roman (Dec 13, 2016)

Marco said:


> Man, Battle Royale was a real special manga. It's hard to describe why exactly.



I remember reading bits of this years back. It was interesting to see the best and the worst come out of the people who were involved. I've tried looking for it when I moved to the UK but to no avail. I guess it was too bloody to be sold at regular bookstores


----------



## hammer (Dec 13, 2016)

didn't that one ningen have like unlimited ammo


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 13, 2016)

Marco said:


> I'll probably check it out. Sounds like fun.
> 
> Man, Battle Royale was a real special manga. It's hard to describe why exactly. Fuck it, time for a reread.


It made for a very fun forum game at the least.


----------



## Roman (Dec 13, 2016)

hammer said:


> didn't that one ningen have like unlimited ammo



I think I know who you're talking about. Dude was death incarnate.


----------



## Marco (Dec 13, 2016)

Basketball hacker dude was my favorite.


----------



## hammer (Dec 13, 2016)

Roman said:


> I think I know who you're talking about. Dude was death incarnate.


he was full of plot armor masterd martial arts in like a minute


----------



## Roman (Dec 13, 2016)

hammer said:


> he was full of plot armor masterd martial arts in like a minute



This guy wasn't it?


----------



## hammer (Dec 13, 2016)

Roman said:


> This guy wasn't it?



think so


----------



## Roman (Dec 13, 2016)

You knew death was imminent the moment he laid eyes on you. Dude was mad af.


----------



## hammer (Dec 13, 2016)

Roman said:


> You knew death was imminent the moment he laid eyes on you. Dude was mad af.


he gave no shits


----------



## Marco (Dec 13, 2016)

That man thought he was in an RPG.


----------



## Roman (Dec 13, 2016)

Marco said:


> That man thought he was in an RPG.



He prolly heard a voice in his head every time he killed a certain number of people

"LEVEL UP!"


----------



## hammer (Dec 13, 2016)

maybe he thought he was in halo


----------



## Roman (Dec 13, 2016)

hammer said:


> maybe he thought he was in halo


----------



## hammer (Dec 13, 2016)

my vpn dose not work what is it


----------



## Roman (Dec 13, 2016)

Try this


----------



## Melodie (Dec 13, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> Did you have any Duke Everlues?


Negged.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 13, 2016)

Marco said:


> I'll probably check it out. Sounds like fun.
> 
> Man, Battle Royale was a real special manga. It's hard to describe why exactly. Fuck it, time for a reread.


I just reread it last month. Have fun ~

Need to read this Murderworld. Why did I never hear of this before?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 13, 2016)

Aries said:


> 2012 was the decline of mafia here. It wasn't bad but it wasn't 2011 levels. Its hard to compare both eras. 2011 had the benifet of being brand new and fresh. It became stagnant/niche after 2011



2011 mafia sounds like it was really fun, the last few games I joined here were  enjoyable and I loved the roles of the characters, i can say that everyone here is creative  i should check a few games from 2011 though.
I hope you're gonna host a Mario kart game again, it looked like a lot of fun with everyone spamming the thread and earning those mystery boxes 



Marco said:


> Also, I'm planning to host either a Boku no Hero Academia game or HxH game very soon. Simple, small games, mostly aimed at generating some interest from people who don't play already.
> 
> Which one do peeps want more?



HxH sounds good, it also reminds me that I have to finally start watching the anime because I promised it  a while ago


----------



## Roman (Dec 13, 2016)

HxH would defo be better imo.


----------



## Aries (Dec 13, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> 2011 mafia sounds like it was really fun, the last few games I joined here were enjoyable and I loved the roles of the characters, i can say that everyone here is creative  i should check a few games from 2011 though.
> I hope you're gonna host a Mario kart game again, it looked like a lot of fun with everyone spamming the thread and earning those mystery boxes



2011 was a fun year. There was just so much going on its hard to keep track of all the highlights. Ill say that as fun as 2011 was the new age is much more creative with the games then it was back then. 

Though glad you liked our community. We need more players like you around. A lot of the 2011 games are buried in the sections though and hard to find. 

Mario Kart Turbo honestly was a pleasant surprise. It was a much better game then anyone expected it to be. Considering mafia was inactive throughout the game but still ended up great says alot about how the players handled the game. I will do a sequel, just wondering when to make it. I will do Dragonball game next. Then Platinum Cups followed by Favorites. So it will have to be in between these games. Or before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 13, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Is grass green? Is the sky blue? Is Stelios dumb?
> 
> Of course WAD will return.



What are you doing this Saturday? 
If you dress like a man you can have some drinks with me.


----------



## Stelios (Dec 13, 2016)

Murderworld? Is this a new spinoff with Arcade?


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 13, 2016)

Stelios said:


> What are you doing this Saturday?
> If you dress like a man you can have some drinks with me.


Sorry, but I wear dresses on the weekends.

Jkjk, I have a housewarming of one of my friends this Saturday, so I can't, sorry. :/


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 13, 2016)

I started on the roles for the Tower of God game btw! It is (probably) happening..!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Dec 13, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Murderworld? Is this a new spinoff with Arcade?



It's a couple years old I think.

I read it 6 months ago.


----------



## Savage (Dec 13, 2016)

@Underworld Broker 2011 and the previous years were fun, but I like to think each and every year we refine our edges get continuously get better in some aspect. This is still as good as any time to join

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Savage (Dec 13, 2016)

@Reznor what does the ratings received +# mean?


----------



## Tiger (Dec 13, 2016)

@Roman @Underworld Broker @SupremeKage @Moon Senpai 

Welcome all new people! Don't be discouraged by a loss or an early death. If you have any questions, don't hesitate at all to ask either in here or in my inbox.

There's a lot of valuable information in the Rules and guidelines thread as well. Sign up for games and have fun. Make sure to be around during the Spring and Summer months when things get really wild.

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 13, 2016)

I mean, 2011 didn't even have DDL games yet.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 13, 2016)

Law said:


> @Roman @Underworld Broker @SupremeKage @Moon Senpai
> 
> Welcome all new people! Don't be discouraged by a loss or an early death. If you have any questions, don't hesitate at all to ask either in here or in my inbox.
> 
> There's a lot of valuable information in the Rules and guidelines thread as well. Sign up for games and have fun. Make sure to be around during the Spring and Summer months when things get really wild.



Did read the rules and guidelines last week, it was really useful though  Im actually  happy that i survive here longer than on the site I usually play mafia  

Btw. will we have games with 48h Day phases in the future? It feels always rushed because everyone writes a lot and it's hard to keep up with everything  Will be a nice a training when I get a mafia role and have to live through the day x'D


----------



## Roman (Dec 13, 2016)

Law said:


> Welcome all new people! Don't be discouraged by a loss or an early death. If you have any questions, don't hesitate at all to ask either in here or in my inbox.
> 
> There's a lot of valuable information in the Rules and guidelines thread as well. Sign up for games and have fun. Make sure to be around during the Spring and Summer months when things get really wild.



The DN game was hella fun so I'm not at all discouraged despite losing. Defo looking forward to the Dragon Ball game.

I'm kinda regretting backing away from the Mario Kart Turbo game too now


----------



## Marco (Dec 13, 2016)

My next game will almost definitely be 48 hour day phases. Some time around Jan I'm thinking. After holidays.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 13, 2016)

Aries said:


> 2011 was a fun year. There was just so much going on its hard to keep track of all the highlights. Ill say that as fun as 2011 was the new age is much more creative with the games then it was back then.
> 
> Though glad you liked our community. We need more players like you around. A lot of the 2011 games are buried in the sections though and hard to find.
> 
> Mario Kart Turbo honestly was a pleasant surprise. It was a much better game then anyone expected it to be. Considering mafia was inactive throughout the game but still ended up great says alot about how the players handled the game. I will do a sequel, just wondering when to make it. I will do Dragonball game next. Then Platinum Cups followed by Favorites. So it will have to be in between these games. Or before.



What is platinum cups, I've never heard of this  and there are so many player needed for your dragonball game, I haven't seen 37 people in a game on this site yet, DDL's RWBY game had 27 people in it and that was already a lot


----------



## Marco (Dec 13, 2016)

UB, check the front page of the section for the thread called Directory. Lists all the games since 2014, I think. 

Our biggest games are usually 45-60 players. Around summer/spring. 

Check any of the favorites. You're bound to get some entertainment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 13, 2016)

There's a glitch in Matrix


----------



## Savage (Dec 13, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I mean, 2011 didn't even have DDL games yet.


this is very true


----------



## Hero (Dec 13, 2016)

Marco said:


> My next game will almost definitely be 48 hour day phases. Some time around Jan I'm thinking. After holidays.


Why


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 13, 2016)

WPK says he'll open sign ups for Clash of the Hosts early January.

If he doesn't feel free to spam his inbox until he does.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 13, 2016)

I know it's not January but is it ok if I spam his inbox now too?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 13, 2016)

Sure, go ahead.

I'm also giving everyone permission to spam your inbox until you host ToG, too.


----------



## Marco (Dec 13, 2016)

Hero said:


> Why


Mostly because I notice at least half the people each game aren't as active as they can be at their best. Mostly to do with RL. 

It also makes it tougher to just blend.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 13, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Sure, go ahead.
> 
> I'm also giving everyone permission to spam your inbox until you host ToG, too.


Fair enough.


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2016)

Buddy has played irl mafia, says she avoids it because she gets too into it. So will invite her to a future game.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 13, 2016)

Marco said:


> My next game will almost definitely be 48 hour day phases. Some time around Jan I'm thinking. After holidays.


I think the best system is 48 for the first three to five days, then 24 after that.


----------



## Marco (Dec 13, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I think the best system is 48 for the first three to five days, then 24 after that.


Yep, that's my plan. Switch to 24 hours in the latter half. I also plan to do the noon phase thing. So let's see if I can wrap all that up in flavor.


----------



## Marco (Dec 13, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Buddy has played irl mafia, says she avoids it because she gets too into it. So will invite her to a future game.


Is this the lawyer one? Anyway, tell her some of your favorite experiences here. Bonus points if you reference some flavor that she is familiar with.


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2016)

No, not the lawyer one. Hmm, she isn't dumb though, kinda secretive person. So I expect her to play well.


----------



## Marco (Dec 13, 2016)

Get in some drunk mafia sessions with your friends.

Everyone pours a sip of their drink into a communal glass when they place a vote. And every time you vote for someone, that person has to have a sip of their own drink. Then, the person getting lynched has to down the whole communal glass.


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2016)

HOLY COW THAT SOUNDS REALLY GOOD....

will do next semester at the bars.


----------



## Marco (Dec 13, 2016)

Yeah, trying to avoid getting lynched gets serious. I mean, I love drinking, but when you have a drink which is basically a cocktail of 6 different types of alcohol and 12 different kinds of mixers, the taste of that thing can get downright horrible.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 13, 2016)

That sounds awesome. I need to suggest this to my friends the next time we play IRL mafia.


----------



## Marco (Dec 13, 2016)

If I could only port this into forum mafia.


----------



## hammer (Dec 13, 2016)

who uses ps2 emulators


----------



## Magic (Dec 14, 2016)

I Do! Not an expert though, i used a utube vid to set it up


----------



## hammer (Dec 14, 2016)

RemChu said:


> I Do! Not an expert though, i used a utube vid to set it up


I want to play some persona and .hack but can't figure this shitout(or evendownload persona)


----------



## Magic (Dec 14, 2016)

k i have smt noc 3 and .hack lol, we think alike. i'll give you my site that I used.


----------



## Magic (Dec 14, 2016)

not my specs but ya, there you go.


----------



## hammer (Dec 14, 2016)

hell ya, I will check it out later


----------



## hammer (Dec 14, 2016)

also why does ninetendo care about sony bios


----------



## Aries (Dec 14, 2016)

Roman said:


> I'm kinda regretting backing away from the Mario Kart Turbo game too now



There's always next time for that redemption arc. Going for a Mario Kart Turbo Trilogy or at least similar mechanics. 



Underworld Broker said:


> What is platinum cups, I've never heard of this  and there are so many player needed for your dragonball game, I haven't seen 37 people in a game on this site yet, DDL's RWBY game had 27 people in it and that was already a lot



Platinum Cups is the brain child of well Platinum himself who was the Mafia FC owner and my arch rival during 2011 before he vanished. The premise is its a Mafia Game Tournament. Your entered into a bracket and compete in small generic games. The winners of these generic games move on to the final bracket aka the winner take all bracket. It went on hiatus until I brought it back this year and hope to make it a yearly thing. 

DragonBall is a very popular series, its one of those series that you know if your a anime fan. Most grew up with dragonball, I believe the theme can help bring in players to hit that 37 list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 14, 2016)

I came

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roman (Dec 14, 2016)

Aries said:


> There's always next time for that redemption arc. Going for a Mario Kart Turbo Trilogy or at least similar mechanics.



OH! I look forward to that!


----------



## hammer (Dec 14, 2016)

You should do dubble dash where everyone but mafia are Masons/lovers and you can't reveal your partner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 14, 2016)

hammer said:


> You should do dubble dash where everyone but mafia are Masons/lovers and you can't reveal your partner



A mason/lovers version of it will be pretty neat. I'm not sure if Mario Kart theme would be able to get enough players needed for such a game but it does give me a idea for a game theme that might.

Not to long ago I had a pokemon game was trying to make with that concept of it being a "masons" game. Feel it will be much suited for this type of game. Pokemon trainer and starter pokemon. Replace mystery Boxes with Pokeballs. Replace items with one shot Legendaries. It will be called Pokemon: Victory Road. 3 days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 14, 2016)

hammer said:


> You should do dubble dash where everyone but mafia are Masons/lovers and you can't reveal your partner


invite davy chan


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 14, 2016)

I just signed up for a game where every post must be haikus:

Combat Expertise


----------



## Tiger (Dec 14, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I just signed up for a game where every post must be haikus:
> 
> Combat Expertise



That would be awful
I would boycott that garbage
Play normal dammit

(J/k sounds fun)


----------



## Magic (Dec 14, 2016)

Your set over there is more scummy


----------



## Roman (Dec 14, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Your set over there is more scummy



- Cinder Fall
- Less scummy than Luffy


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 14, 2016)

Went in to the shower and came out with the trial mechanic of the AA game more or less mapped out.

It will be a 48 day phase game too, in order to accomodate for the trial mechanic. Also, it will be the first non-Favs game made by me with role reveals allowed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 14, 2016)

I mean, it's not Ace Attorney it people don't get to bullshit in court.


----------



## hammer (Dec 14, 2016)

Aries said:


> A mason/lovers version of it will be pretty neat. I'm not sure if Mario Kart theme would be able to get enough players needed for such a game but it does give me a idea for a game theme that might.
> 
> Not to long ago I had a pokemon game was trying to make with that concept of it being a "masons" game. Feel it will be much suited for this type of game. Pokemon trainer and starter pokemon. Replace mystery Boxes with Pokeballs. Replace items with one shot Legendaries. It will be called Pokemon: Victory Road. 3 days


sounds awesome


RemChu said:


> invite davy chan





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I just signed up for a game where every post must be haikus:
> 
> Combat Expertise



sounds hard as fuck, english really isnt a language ment for haiku


----------



## Roman (Dec 14, 2016)

RemChu said:


> invite davy chan


----------



## Magic (Dec 14, 2016)

Roman said:


> - Cinder Fall
> - Less scummy than Luffy


She doesn't look evil, she's hot


----------



## Magic (Dec 14, 2016)

You weren't here when he let him in .... hahahaha


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 14, 2016)

RemChu said:


> She doesn't look evil, she's hot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hammer (Dec 14, 2016)

I had a dream where china had a queen like in england, with no political power, but hired someone to assassinate me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Dec 14, 2016)

Ello Asshats


----------



## Aries (Dec 14, 2016)

So my sister just ended up locking me out of the house

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Dec 14, 2016)

Did you deserve it?


----------



## Aries (Dec 14, 2016)

I borrowed one of her rings for my scene. Was my finals and needed a prop. I didn't put it back when returned since I was studying for finals which was today. Once I got home I was going to put it back. She started getting paranoid since she thought someone took it or lost it. I couldn't reply back since I was finishing up work and once I got out had to head straight to my next class to do my finals.

Once I got out of class and was heading back home I explained the situation and she got 2/3rds of her rings back. She locked the door and I don't bring the keys Mondays and wednesdays which I told her a few times before hand. Come back home and door is locked. She got so paranoid she might lose her rings again forgot I did not have keys and locked me out.

Now I have to wait for her to come back home in one hour or hope my dad shows up with keys

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hammer (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Magic (Dec 14, 2016)

Rip


----------



## Marco (Dec 14, 2016)

hammer said:


> I had a dream where china had a queen like in england, with no political power, but hired someone to assassinate me


Maybe the universe is telling you something.


----------



## Aries (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## hammer (Dec 14, 2016)

Marco said:


> Maybe the universe is telling you something.


----------



## Magic (Dec 14, 2016)

I had a vivid dream I had like magic energy palm powers. Purple see through ocean waves of force. That Dune movie left an impression,  it was so bad.


----------



## Magic (Dec 15, 2016)

hammer said:


>


 Are you having an internal conflict.


----------



## Magic (Dec 15, 2016)

Really I got the ps2 bios no problem.


----------



## hammer (Dec 15, 2016)

three days


----------



## Magic (Dec 15, 2016)

dial-up connection? o.o


----------



## hammer (Dec 15, 2016)

RemChu said:


> dial-up connection? o.o


other files from emuparadise is faster


----------



## Magic (Dec 15, 2016)

It just occured to me, west world, is like a mmorpg, what with the npcs that give quests for treasure hunts/adventure....

so

usually I'm that player on the outskirt of town Pking people and lowbies....

Even though you cant shoot other humans gotta be a way to troll them hard and fuck up their fun....but hmmm they would probably kick you out of the park.

How would the robots respond to you walking around town in the nude lol?


----------



## Tiger (Dec 15, 2016)

Guests can harm other guests. Only the AI have the diminished capacity and rules.

Which is one of the reasons why it's not believable for me that they'd never had a problem in their park lol.

It's possible that bullets only harm AI in their park, but a piece of sharp steel is still a piece of sharp steel in the hands of a human guest.


----------



## Marco (Dec 15, 2016)

I don't understand why they couldn't just go with a Matrix-style concept. I know it's a "reboot", but still...


----------



## Tiger (Dec 15, 2016)

I'd go the other direction and make it swords and shields and spears. That's the kind of simulated adventure I'd save money for. Not an old western or anything modern.


----------



## Marco (Dec 15, 2016)

Yeah, but that relies on people not being assholes. No such necessity in VR. And you can still enjoy medieval adventures.


----------



## Legend (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Magic (Dec 15, 2016)

that pennyweather clementine


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 15, 2016)

Quick, someone set up a small (generic) game! It's so quiet here.


----------



## Stelios (Dec 15, 2016)

I had a dream I was going bald. Thank fuck it was only a dream

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 15, 2016)

This may be embarrassing to ask... But what does scum mean? Is it another word for Mafia, or is it a word for third party role?


----------



## Marco (Dec 15, 2016)

Technically, it's another term for mafia.

But we generally use it to refer to any anti-town entity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Dec 15, 2016)

Eh, I generally don't mean hostile indies when I say scum. I usually only mean mafia.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 15, 2016)

Marco said:


> Technically, it's another term for mafia.
> 
> But we generally use it to refer to any anti-town entity.


I just read the rules again to refresh my memory. Thank you though!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 15, 2016)

hammer said:


> sounds hard as fuck, english really isnt a language ment for haiku



After posting in
the sign-up thread some times I've
to disagree here

With its contractions,
long one-syllable words and
many synonyms

English language is
considerably flexible
for this kind of thing

It perhaps would be
more difficult in my tongue
which is, Portuguese

The biggest challenge
is to know the number of
syllabs in each word

But then, after you
learn how to do it, you can
scumhunt in haikus


----------



## hammer (Dec 15, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> After posting in
> the sign-up thread some times I've
> to disagree here
> 
> ...



            .


----------



## Marco (Dec 15, 2016)

Law said:


> Eh, I generally don't mean hostile indies when I say scum. I usually only mean mafia.


I like that it provides a common umbrella term to refer to all threats to town. Since scum-hunting involves hunting for any threat to town. Not just mafia.

Otherwise, you have to keep saying mafia and anti-town indy to get the whole point across to everyone.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 15, 2016)

Scumhunting, to me, has nothing to do with fishing for Indies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Melodie (Dec 15, 2016)

I enjoy playing around those terms. Opens up chances of manipulation/bullshitting.


----------



## Marco (Dec 15, 2016)

Law said:


> Scumhunting, to me, has nothing to do with fishing for Indies.


Fishing for Indies makes it sound like there's less (or no) analysis involved. 

Why wouldn't catching a hostile indie be under the bracket of scumhunting? And would your answer change if the hostile indies had their own faction, like the Eidolon from your FF game?


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 15, 2016)

I use scum for mafia, indie and mafia and indies together.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 15, 2016)

And sometimes I use scum while talking about neither. Like in the following example: "Law is scum of the freaking earth!!"


----------



## Tiger (Dec 15, 2016)

Or, "ever since Sin used my shower, I haven't been able to wash out all this scum".


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 15, 2016)

To be fair some NF games tend to make it hard to distinguish between indies and mafia.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 15, 2016)

hammer said:


> .



Just realized I spelled "syllab" instead of "sylablle".

Welp, it worked.


----------



## hammer (Dec 15, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Just realized I spelled "syllab" instead of "sylablle".
> 
> Welp, it worked.


I can't do it in english


----------



## Aries (Dec 15, 2016)

Pretty much free for 2 months now. With db game on waiting as more sign up who wants a Mario Kart Turbo sequel right about now?


----------



## Magic (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm free for 3 months


----------



## Legend (Dec 15, 2016)

Ello Ello, how is everyone?


----------



## Savage (Dec 15, 2016)

Legend said:


> Ello Ello, how is everyone?


Glad to be on a break!


----------



## Legend (Dec 15, 2016)

Sounds fun, I just got back from Rogue One.


----------



## Roman (Dec 16, 2016)

RemChu said:


> I'm free for 3 months



I wish I was too.


----------



## Magic (Dec 16, 2016)

W


Legend said:


> Sounds fun, I just got back from Rogue One.


ur the 3rd scum to say that to me lol

fuck u 

if it wasnt raining so hard..... *grumble


----------



## Legend (Dec 16, 2016)

Saw it at 7


----------



## Roman (Dec 16, 2016)

My best friend has been buggering me since yesterday asking me if I saw it yet.

Like fuck you man, I'm still at work and I'm flying back home tomorrow, I don't have time to watch it yet


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm alive

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 16, 2016)

Aries said:


> Pretty much free for 2 months now. With db game on waiting as more sign up who wants a Mario Kart Turbo sequel right about now?



A sequel would be awesome now


----------



## Tiger (Dec 16, 2016)

Roman said:


> My best friend has been *buggering* me since yesterday asking me if I saw it yet.
> 
> Like fuck you man, I'm still at work and I'm flying back home tomorrow, I don't have time to watch it yet



Fucking lol



~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> I'm alive



Sup Mystic?


----------



## Roman (Dec 16, 2016)

Law said:


> Fucking lol



Seriously. I get how excited he is considering how much we both liked TFA when we saw it but bro, gimmi time


----------



## Tiger (Dec 16, 2016)

Roman said:


> Seriously. I get how excited he is considering how much we both liked TFA when we saw it but bro, gimmi time



That's not why I laughed. I bolded a word for a reason.

Also, I'm seeing Rogue One on new year's eve, so if anyone here spoils it for me before then, I'm mod-fucking them for all of 2017. Probably a good long section ban, too.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Roman (Dec 16, 2016)

Law said:


> That's not why I laughed. I bolded a word for a reason.



I know what you laughed about. It's literally the best way to describe his attitude


----------



## Legend (Dec 16, 2016)

Roman said:


> My best friend has been buggering me since yesterday asking me if I saw it yet.
> 
> Like fuck you man, I'm still at work and I'm flying back home tomorrow, I don't have time to watch it yet


Hahahahahaaha


Law said:


> That's not why I laughed. I bolded a word for a reason.
> 
> Also, I'm seeing Rogue One on new year's eve, so if anyone here spoils it for me before then, I'm mod-fucking them for all of 2017. Probably a good long section ban, too.



I've decided I don't like tits anymore.


----------



## Roman (Dec 16, 2016)

Legend said:


> I've decided I don't like tits anymore.



What's that got to do with anything?


----------



## Legend (Dec 16, 2016)

Law screwed with my post


----------



## Legend (Dec 16, 2016)

What he made me say was Blasphemy


----------



## Roman (Dec 16, 2016)

Aha!

And a year's worth of modfucks for Legend


----------



## Legend (Dec 16, 2016)

Ill post too much for him to do them all


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 16, 2016)

Law said:


> That's not why I laughed. I bolded a word for a reason.
> 
> Also, I'm seeing Rogue One on new year's eve, so if anyone here spoils it for me before then, I'm mod-fucking them for all of 2017. Probably a good long section ban, too.


A-fucking-greed. 

I'm a huuuge Star Wars fan, but I want to go together with my friends and thus I have to wait 1.5 week until we all have time. It pains me that I have to wait so long, but it will hopefully be worth it. If anyone will spoil me I'll spitekill them.. IRL.


----------



## Legend (Dec 16, 2016)

I need to shut up.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 16, 2016)

Omg. Brb I'm gonna murder Legend.


----------



## Legend (Dec 16, 2016)

You may try.


----------



## Aries (Dec 16, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> A sequel would be awesome now



Can set it up now. I just need 12 players since I already have the set-up. Ill call it Mario Kart Turbo HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aries (Dec 16, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roman (Dec 16, 2016)

This was a great movie.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 16, 2016)

Legend said:


> You may try.


Well I killed you a lot of times in League so how hard could this be ~


----------



## Aries (Dec 16, 2016)

Mario Kart Turbo HD for those interested or want a quick game. Making this game to fill the time as Dragonball game is being made.


----------



## Aries (Dec 16, 2016)

Roman said:


> This was a great movie.



Just watched it yesterday. And yeah it was, had some of the catchiest songs I've heard from a Disney movie. I want a sequel  also dat majestic crab man...

Would you like to see classic Disney movies reanimated like a pixar film ?


----------



## Roman (Dec 16, 2016)

Aries said:


> Would you like to see classic Disney movies reanimated like a pixar film?



Not sure I do tbh. The classics really shouldn't be touched as they were masterpieces of animation in their own right. For example, I don't like what they're doing with the new Beauty and the Beast. I get that it's a live action and not a pixar animated remake, and do think that pixar remaking it would be much better than the live action, but the original was already 10/10. I'm of the opinion that if you wanna do a remake, do something to it that can potentially make it better. With old Disney films, that's nigh impossible.


----------



## Legend (Dec 16, 2016)

Not anymore


----------



## Didi (Dec 16, 2016)

Spoiler alert: they steal the plans for the Death Star


woooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooowwww


----------



## Didi (Dec 16, 2016)

I haven't seen it, probably not going to cuz not huge on Star Wars. Not going to watch the Han Solo movie either

I'll see the rest of the new trilogy though


----------



## Legend (Dec 16, 2016)

Its great movie.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 16, 2016)

Shh just stop talking about it completely shhhh


----------



## Legend (Dec 16, 2016)

its a war in the stars


----------



## Magic (Dec 16, 2016)

fucking fuck you


----------



## Magic (Dec 16, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> A-fucking-greed.
> 
> I'm a huuuge Star Wars fan, but I want to go together with my friends and thus I have to wait 1.5 week until we all have time. It pains me that I have to wait so long, but it will hopefully be worth it. If anyone will spoil me I'll spitekill them.. IRL.


See you find 1 person who wants to see it immediately with you.

Then you watch it with the other group. You pick up on details the second time through.....

Don't tell them you seen it already. I did this with force awakens.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 16, 2016)

RemChu said:


> See you find 1 person who wants to see it immediately with you.
> 
> Then you watch it with the other group. You pick up on details the second time through.....
> 
> Don't tell them you seen it already. I did this with force awakens.


Nah, I'm loyal to my homeboys. I want to see it for the first time with them. I can wait.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 16, 2016)

Last year when we went to TFA one of our friends spoiled it the day before we went to see it. He didn't show up to the theatre the next day. Real dick move tbh, so we didn't invite him this year. 

I feel like I'd be just as much as a TR-8R if I went to see it before I went with the as well, even if they didn't know it.


----------



## Magic (Dec 16, 2016)

I like that white hat cowboy dude, so obvious he would want to be a hero when he picked the white hat.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 16, 2016)

Of course it's not the same, but for my experience it is similar. I want to see it with them for the first time, so I don't consider myself loyal to them or myself if I went to see it beforehand.

I'm a Star Wars fan, yes, but I don't necessarily have to see everything ASAP either.


----------



## Magic (Dec 16, 2016)

I respect your loyalty though.


----------



## Magic (Dec 16, 2016)

The red snake tat lady  
oooooh


----------



## Magic (Dec 16, 2016)

I love the wyatt storyline thing, I would play that in a game o.o


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 16, 2016)

I wish I would've joined the One piece dressrosa game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Dec 16, 2016)

Seriously. Shut the hell up.


----------



## Magic (Dec 16, 2016)

Legend said:


> Seriously. Shut the hell up.


 

mod fuck?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 16, 2016)

Roman said:


> This was a great movie.


It has been a very strong year for animation.

I've been going through and watching the Disney movies I hadn't seen yet. Meet the Robinsons is the latest and it was a lot better than I expected. Second best Disney movie of the past decade behind Zootopia.

Disney looks to be entering a new Renaissance and I fully embrace it. Wouldn't surprise me for another of their new movies to jump into my all time top 5 Disney movies like Zootopia did, especially as I'm an oddball that has both Lilo and Stitch and Emperor's New Groove in there. Two movies from the "dark age" of Disney.


----------



## Legend (Dec 16, 2016)

RemChu said:


> mod fuck?


Yep, its Law.

Im messing with him, because he asked for it


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 16, 2016)

Someone give me a deadline for the Tower of God roles. If I didn't create them by then, you can all... neg me or whatever other suitable punishment you guys can come up with.

I work harder with a deadline in sight, that's what I ask. Of course, it should be something reasonable, like next weekend. I'll post sign-ups and send the roles to someone who definitely isn't playing as proof (haven't decided if it's gonna be open, closed or semi yet).


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 16, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Someone give me a deadline for the Tower of God roles. If I didn't create them by then, you can all... neg me or whatever other suitable punishment you guys can come up with.
> 
> I work harder with a deadline in sight, that's what I ask. Of course, it should be something reasonable, like next weekend. I'll post sign-ups and send the roles to someone who definitely isn't playing as proof (haven't decided if it's gonna be open, closed or semi yet).



2016.


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 16, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Someone give me a deadline for the Tower of God roles. If I didn't create them by then, you can all... neg me or whatever other suitable punishment you guys can come up with.
> 
> I work harder with a deadline in sight, that's what I ask. Of course, it should be something reasonable, like next weekend. I'll post sign-ups and send the roles to someone who definitely isn't playing as proof (haven't decided if it's gonna be open, closed or semi yet).


Tomorrow.


*Spoiler*: __ 



You said should be


*Spoiler*: __ 



How about the day after Christmas


----------



## Melodie (Dec 16, 2016)

February.


----------



## hammer (Dec 16, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Someone give me a deadline for the Tower of God roles. If I didn't create them by then, you can all... neg me or whatever other suitable punishment you guys can come up with.
> 
> I work harder with a deadline in sight, that's what I ask. Of course, it should be something reasonable, like next weekend. I'll post sign-ups and send the roles to someone who definitely isn't playing as proof (haven't decided if it's gonna be open, closed or semi yet).


december 1st


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 16, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Someone give me a deadline for the Tower of God roles. If I didn't create them by then, you can all... neg me or whatever other suitable punishment you guys can come up with.



You have 2 weeks from now


----------



## Savage (Dec 16, 2016)

I claim the King of Tits crown


----------



## Savage (Dec 16, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> You have 2 weeks from now


I always think you're ddl when I just glance at your avi...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Dec 16, 2016)

Savage said:


> I claim the King of Tits crown


You claim nothing peasant


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 16, 2016)

Savage said:


> I always think you're ddl when I just glance at your avi...



Hmm... it's actually the same artist of our avy's, might be the reason why you think so


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 16, 2016)

I'll go for the day after Christmas. Manageable enough.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 16, 2016)

Savage said:


> I claim the King of Tits crown


All hail the new King!


----------



## Magic (Dec 16, 2016)

The usurper of tits


----------



## Legend (Dec 16, 2016)

I will kill all would be usurpers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 17, 2016)

Roman said:


> Not sure I do tbh. The classics really shouldn't be touched as they were masterpieces of animation in their own right. For example, I don't like what they're doing with the new Beauty and the Beast. I get that it's a live action and not a pixar animated remake, and do think that pixar remaking it would be much better than the live action, but the original was already 10/10. I'm of the opinion that if you wanna do a remake, do something to it that can potentially make it better. With old Disney films, that's nigh impossible.



That's true, the 2d animation still holds up today. Its a classic no doubt but reminds me of like a old school game being remastered edition in HD for a new audience. Keep everything the same except animation. Live action movies are their own seperate continuity from the looks of it. Seems each Disney classic is going to be much darker and edgier in the live action version. Not expecting the live action films to be better then animated counterparts but its a new spin on thing plus Beauty of the beast has Emma Watson so that's something,


----------



## Aries (Dec 17, 2016)

Ill be auto signing peeps who want a real quick game for Mario kart. Its a 3 day game and can assure you its worth the hassle


----------



## Legend (Dec 17, 2016)

Any would be usurpers will feel my wrath


*Spoiler*: _Spoilers for Rogue One so DONT CLICK IF YOU CARE_


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 17, 2016)

I think it's me when I see UB's avi too.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 17, 2016)

I use to be good at Mario kart. Hopefully it holds up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aries (Dec 17, 2016)

Need just 3 more peeps to start the Mario kart game asap


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 17, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> I use to be good at Mario kart. Hopefully it holds up



But can you outspam me?


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 17, 2016)

Aries said:


> Need just 3 more peeps to start the Mario kart game asap


When you start?


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 17, 2016)

Actually nvm doesn't matter to me. I'm not sure if I'm feeling a spammy game atm.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 17, 2016)

Actually sign me up.


----------



## Aries (Dec 17, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> When you start?



likely a few minutes after I get 12 players ill send out roles. Already have the majority of the rules and items down so it shouldn't take long.


@RemChu and @Legend up to play as you wait for DB game to begin ?


----------



## Legend (Dec 17, 2016)

Aries said:


> @RemChu and @Legend up to play as you wait for DB game to begin ?


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 17, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> But can you outspam me?


Shouldn't be too hard


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 17, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> Shouldn't be too hard



Don't be too confident


----------



## Stelios (Dec 17, 2016)

@SinRaven blondie your doppelgänger is serving me beer at belgie


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 17, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> Don't be too confident


But maybe it'll come true with this confidence


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 17, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> But maybe it'll come true with this confidence



Don't think i would spare you in a spam contest


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 17, 2016)

Stelios said:


> @SinRaven blondie your doppelgänger is serving me beer at belgie


That can't be. There is only one so handsome as myself.


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 17, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> Don't think i would spare you in a spam contest


Hmmm you are a pretty good fluffer. Making people rage quit like a boss idk if I can handle

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Stelios (Dec 17, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> That can't be. There is only one so handsome as myself.




Well 

Het biertje staan op de tafel 
Kom


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 17, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> Hmmm you are a pretty good fluffer. Making people rage quit like a boss idk if I can handle



I count you to the people that would never rage quit because of me


----------



## Stelios (Dec 17, 2016)

@SinRaven 

Also


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 17, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Well
> 
> Het biertje staan op de tafel
> Kom


I'm not in Utrecht atm.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 17, 2016)

Stelios said:


> @SinRaven
> 
> Also
> 
> ...


Thanks my man, I always can count on you to keep an eye open for a job for me  

I'll take a look


----------



## Legend (Dec 17, 2016)

They dont hire whores

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 17, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Thanks my man, I always can count on you to keep an eye open for a job for me
> 
> I'll take a look



Yeah man careful what you wish for
Universe may just give it to you 

@Chaos where art though ?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 17, 2016)

Marco said:


> Welcome. Do you guys do a lot of role madness there?



Not really, or let's say the role madness games over here are _really mad _compared to the site we usually play on.

Like Crugyr already said, the only thing that would come close to your role madness is our regular mafia, which has usually a write up and mentiones basically everything that occurs during the night. Character names of roles and their actions are always part of this. Though i do prefer when people have to go by reads instead of knowing already which character is bad or good. It's way too easy to win the game as Town when they start asking for claims of a certain person. It's good that most games i have seen on this site don't allow role revealing or hinting the role you have, most games on the other site are closed setups though.

The only game style i enjoy the most on our site is traditional mafia. It has vanilla/generic roles and a few power roles, usually the game has a certain flavor like RWBY, Harry Potter, etc. and is also a closed setup which does allow role claiming, but mafia does have fake claims and they can lie their way out of this anyways. Mass claiming does only happen when it comes to LyLo though, we mostly pic 2-3 people to claim (the lucky people that act rather suspicious) and if their claim is weak or they do behave like obvious anti-town, then they get lynched. (Oh, btw. traditional mafia takes like 2-3 months to finish, it depends on how much people are discussion during the Day, but if activity dies down, then we get a soft/hard deadline, lol)

We also have no RVS on our site, at least it's usually people sheeping and joining a bandwagon whatsoever.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 17, 2016)

So when is the Mario kart game starting?


----------



## Tiger (Dec 17, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> Not really, or let's say the role madness games over here are _really mad _compared to the site we usually play on.



Give Faves VI a read, lol

Stick around for the Summer months...games get really fun.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 17, 2016)

Law said:


> Give Faves VI a read, lol
> 
> Stick around for the Summer months...games get really fun.



will do it soon, haha was skimming through the colors and dressrosa game so far 

And don't worry, will try to join the games and hope i'll get a nice role, haha :'D


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 17, 2016)

That queen bitch/birthday game of sin seemed to be fun as well though, even if it was just a generic game x'D


----------



## Aries (Dec 17, 2016)

SupremeKage said:


> So when is the Mario kart game starting?



Ill be sending out roles today but it might begin early tomorrow. Not sure everyone's time zones but mines in the Pacific Time. So it will "start" tomorrow around 7: 00 am. But that's the pre-lap phase so 3 hours after that. Reason not today is due to being informed its a relatives birthday and will likely end up going. Followed by my dads birthday tomorrow, luckily that's taking place at home so will be active. 

If you guys want it to happen now can try to make it work on mobile till I get back

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 17, 2016)

Legend said:


> They dont hire whores


Awh.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 17, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> That queen bitch/birthday game of sin seemed to be fun as well though, even if it was just a generic game x'D


Haha thanks! Next year I'll host the final instalment of the series. Most fun of those games were writing the write-ups. Well that, and all the shenanigans going one. Law modkilling himself because of AJ in the first instalment was golden. A moment I'll forever cherish as a host.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 17, 2016)

UB thinking the current games are crazy... and hasn't even played Favs or MM yet.

Speaking of MM, someone could try to host the next one since Laix might be gone forever. Or another game with that level of bastardiness. It's kind of lame that we only have one true bastard host here, with Hero kind of being the second one but not really. And familyparka kind of too, but he is also gone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 17, 2016)

I mean, I can do crazy games all the way but I can't do bastard. I'm just not evil enough. My troll roles are child's play compared to some of the stuff Laix and parka have done.


----------



## Aries (Dec 17, 2016)

@Dragon D. Luffy join teh DragonBall game. from that game all the way to Favorites in the summer will be dubbed my retirement tour


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 17, 2016)

Aries said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy join teh DragonBall game. from that game all the way to Favorites in the summer will be dubbed my retirement tour



Can't, playing two games at the Syndicate right now. That's one more game than I usually allow myself to.

Also your games aren't really bastard, they are their own genre. I'm talking about games where roles explicitely lie to player, where everything is one big setup to troll everyone. You troll, but you do it to serve your story, those games I'm talking about do story to serve the greater trolling.


----------



## Aries (Dec 17, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Can't, playing two games at the Syndicate right now. That's one more game than I usually allow myself to.
> 
> Also your games aren't really bastard, they are their own genre. I'm talking about games where roles explicitely lie to player, where everything is one big setup to troll everyone. You troll, but you do it to serve your story, those games I'm talking about do story to serve the greater trolling.



Dragonball game won't be starting until after Christmas. Setting it up so it begins near the end of the year but fully kickstarts in 2017. The sign ups is just to reserve your spot, 

Hmm wasn't aware I inserted myself into the bastard hosts conversation . You are correct my games are their own category and probably wouldn't want it any other way. One appeal to cr games is you can be the best player but put in one of my games and you will be dumbfounded at what's going on as everyone else. 

I believe Alwaysmind wanted to do a troll game, he might be the successor to that genre


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 17, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> UB thinking the current games are crazy... and hasn't even played Favs or MM yet.
> 
> Speaking of MM, someone could try to host the next one since Laix might be gone forever. Or another game with that level of bastardiness. It's kind of lame that we only have one true bastard host here, with Hero kind of being the second one but not really. And familyparka kind of too, but he is also gone.



What's this MM game? I have to check how bastard it really is


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 17, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> What's this MM game? I have to check how bastard it really is



Manga Mashup

There are like 5 threads so I'm not gonna link them all. But they are in like page 10 or so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Dec 17, 2016)

On a different forum, my bro and I hosted a 20 player game where everyone was a serial killer.

=D

Awesome did the 'all-mafia' game here, too.

I could easily do a bastard role-madness, but it wouldn't be as popular with the meme culture as Laix games. I can be downright cruel and creative...but I have no interest in that kind of fad pop culture stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 17, 2016)

Law said:


> On a different forum, my bro and I hosted a 20 player game where everyone was a serial killer.
> 
> =D
> 
> ...



How did the SK game turn out?  

The 'all mafia' game is also confusing, lol is it just different mafia groups against each other?? ô.o


----------



## Tiger (Dec 17, 2016)

They didn't know everyone was an SK or all mafia. They all thought they were the bad guys. 

It was fun, it took 4 or 5 days til they figured it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 17, 2016)

I don't mind the meme thing either way, I just want to see trolling.

The last MM had a role with the following ability: "As long as this role is alive, every ability in the game has 5% chance of being redirected to someone random".

I mean...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 17, 2016)

And then there was that utterly ridiculous Gossip Girl role, which I felt victim for.

And the magical girl fuckery.

And those quick time events and troll boxes.

And so many roles with "hidden ability: this shit doesn't work".

It was downright cruel.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 17, 2016)

familyparka once hosted a game where every scum was SK. Until it was revealed they were mafia all along. Then it was revealed they had the option to betray each other. And THEN it was revealed that was all but an option, and they were still working together.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 17, 2016)

I have a pretty cool idea for a trollish game, actually. Something I don't think has ever been done here. But it would probably be an insane job to balance it. Might try some day.


----------



## Marco (Dec 17, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> familyparka once hosted a game where every scum was SK. Until it was revealed they were mafia all along. Then it was revealed they had the option to betray each other. And THEN it was revealed that was all but an option, and they were still working together.


Nah, we knew we were mafia. Everyone else would see our actions and deaths as serial killers.

But the hidden betrayal bit was secret even to us. And it wasn't an option. I was the only one who won, not my "teammates".


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 17, 2016)

Marco said:


> Nah, we knew we were mafia. Everyone else would see our actions and deaths as serial killers.
> 
> But the hidden betrayal bit was secret even to us. And it wasn't an option. I was the only one who won, not my "teammates".



That shit was so convoluted I never quite understood it, I guess.


----------



## Marco (Dec 17, 2016)

Basically, we were a mafia group. Called Serial Killers mafia. The gimmick was that the other players didn't know we were a mafia group and assumed we were independent serial killers.

And when I finished the game, my hidden wincon was revealed, i.e. kill my own teammates. But they were already dead by then.


----------



## Magic (Dec 17, 2016)

Marco said:


> Nah, we knew we were mafia. Everyone else would see our actions and deaths as serial killers.
> 
> But the hidden betrayal bit was secret even to us. And it wasn't an option. I was the only one who won, not my "teammates".


 that was a funny game. I was cop and trying hard to win, but your mj role was the epitome of hax.


----------



## Marco (Dec 17, 2016)

I was screwed. I had to do some very careful maneuvering to get the abilities I needed to actually win. And then I had to get the shapeshifting Senjou lynched.


----------



## Melodie (Dec 18, 2016)

That game was great.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 18, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> I count you to the people that would never rage quit because of me


Lol nah I'm not a cry baby


----------



## Marco (Dec 18, 2016)

@SinRaven @RemChu

Did you guys know there's a proper legit One Piece Tabletop RPG? 200 page handbook and everything.


----------



## Magic (Dec 18, 2016)

Ohh not surprised, that sounds actually cool


----------



## Marco (Dec 18, 2016)

It's fucking great. We're starting a campaign this Friday. Spent like 8 hours yesterday on character creation, background, etc.

5 of us + DM. One guy got platypus DF, one guy got Cyclops DF, and I got Gust Gust Fruit.

I'm excited.


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 18, 2016)

Yoooo that sounds awesome


----------



## Stelios (Dec 18, 2016)

Marco said:


> It's fucking great. We're starting a campaign this Friday. Spent like 8 hours yesterday on character creation, background, etc.
> 
> 5 of us + DM. One guy got platypus DF, one guy got Cyclops DF, and I got Gust Gust Fruit.
> 
> I'm excited.



Get experienced and once you do




burned forever.


----------



## Marco (Dec 18, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Get experienced and once you do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's where I'm playing.


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 18, 2016)

@Marco
Do you have a link to place I can find more about the OP table top game?


----------



## Marco (Dec 18, 2016)

That is the guy who made it. Player handbook:


----------



## Marco (Dec 18, 2016)

We can eventually build submarines and shit.


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 18, 2016)

Thank you marco! Have to check it out.


----------



## Magic (Dec 18, 2016)

Big enough of world/lore to do that kind of thing. Very nice.


----------



## Stelios (Dec 18, 2016)

Marco said:


> That is the guy who made it. Player handbook:




wooo holy shit 
you are in for a very good ride
I m jealous 
a little bit


----------



## Marco (Dec 18, 2016)

Hey, we NF guys can start a game if we find a DM. Maybe Sin will volunteer to DM.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 18, 2016)

Ill like to play a mafio tabletop game. Rise through the ranks as a lowly thug to godfather or officer to the chief


----------



## Marco (Dec 18, 2016)

There are games already where you can do that. And more. Think Vampire mafia, for example. The possibilities are endless, brother.


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 18, 2016)

I wouldn't be opposed to playing it if someone volunteers to dm.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 18, 2016)

Marco said:


> That is the guy who made it. Player handbook:



Looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Marco (Dec 18, 2016)

It's amazing, man. I'm so pumped for the campaign.

The DM made feat lists for our DFs. So the Cyclops guy has stances he can aacquire that give him powerful buffs ala Chopper. I've got wind attacks, speed, flying like rokushiki. 

And you can be specialist and stuff, like Nami. Sniper, Swordsman, Brawler, etc.


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Chaos (Dec 19, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Yeah man careful what you wish for
> Universe may just give it to you
> 
> @Chaos where art though ?



 I'm around, sorta.


----------



## Marco (Dec 19, 2016)

Long time, Chaosbro. How're the sciences treating you?


----------



## Chaos (Dec 19, 2016)

Marco said:


> Long time, Chaosbro. How're the sciences treating you?



I have nothing to do with science right now, which is exactly what I want for a bit. I needed a cooling off period after my master's.

Will probably apply for a job that more appropriate to my degree of education somewhere in the next few months though.

Doing quite well right now though with little on my mind, just enjoying life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Dec 19, 2016)

Where did you vanish off to?


----------



## Chaos (Dec 19, 2016)

I just kind of wandered off. Don't feel like playing, checked in a couple of times but didn't really feel the urge to post. 

Also quit smoking weed when I'm alone, which is kind of a hard pattern to break after having done it pretty much constantly in the last eight years, took up a lot of my mental resources and kept me occupied for a while.

It's surprisingly easy in the days (at least after the first few weeks which were pretty much constant chaos in my mind) but I haven't had a good night's sleep since the moment of quitting. Slowly getting better though.


----------



## Marco (Dec 19, 2016)

Why, though? You've got free time, and you decided to quit the herb?


----------



## Chaos (Dec 19, 2016)

Marco said:


> Why, though? You've got free time, and you decided to quit the herb?



Because it's the only time I could possibly quit. When the stress would have kicked in again (which will probably come with a new job) I'd barely be able to function without smoking pot pretty much full-time. When I was in university I couldn't study or write stuff without being high (which is a pretty loose term in this instance since I stopped really getting high from weed some years ago). My concentration suffered horribly under it and as much as I love a good joint, I don't want to go through the rest of my life being either high or dysfunctional. 

I didn't quit completely though, I've brought it back to smoking socially, only with friends around. And holy shit the effects are much more fun now that I'm not on it 24/7. I can actually get properly stoned again, which is something that eluded me for the last few years. Also, I now tend to get shit done where in the past I'd procrastinate to the last possible moment (and often past that). Lastly, it strained the relationship with my parents, and although I don't see them that often, I'm sick of not being able to talk about it openly with them, especially since they are getting older and I'd like to have a good relationship with them without making my mom worried sick (I know it's pretty nonsensical, but it's a simple truth that she would). 

It's been a long time coming and I felt this was the proper moment. I'll always enjoy a good toke, but from now on I'll do it on my own terms instead of my body's and mind's demands.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chaos (Dec 19, 2016)

tl;dr

I smoked joints like others smoked cigarettes and I got fed up with that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm guessing you never took tolerance breaks?

I smoked joints like cigarettes, too. Until I started working. I just don't get the time any more. There isn't even an option of stress and stuff. The amount of weed I smoke has reduced drastically. I still smoke at least a couple joints after work every day, but coming from when I used to smoke 10-15 per day on a normal day, that's a huge decrease.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 19, 2016)

I think it's called growing up! So proud of you, Cash.


----------



## Legend (Dec 20, 2016)

Good stuff.


----------



## Marco (Dec 20, 2016)

Oh, God. I found a Naruto tabletop RPG ruleset. 1,100 page handbook.

What have I done?


----------



## Tiger (Dec 20, 2016)

Put it down and focus on OP.


----------



## Marco (Dec 20, 2016)

Yeah, I'm not gonna try to read this. It looks far too complicated anyway.


----------



## Legend (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> Oh, God. I found a Naruto tabletop RPG ruleset. 1,100 page handbook.
> 
> What have I done?


Link it.


----------



## Magic (Dec 20, 2016)

10 to 15 joints daaaaamn man.


----------



## Marco (Dec 20, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Link it.






RemChu said:


> 10 to 15 joints daaaaamn man.


For my 22nd birthday, I personally rolled over 200 joints. About 70-80 I rolled at once and took to the party in this cologne box they perfectly fit into. Rest over the night. The next morning, we found at least 30-40 half finished joints all over the farmhouse. I will hunt down the photo of that cologne box and the weed and upload for your pleasure.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> For my 22nd birthday, I personally rolled over 200 joints. About 70-80 I rolled at once and took to the party in this cologne box they perfectly fit into. Rest over the night. The next morning, we found at least 30-40 half finished joints all over the farmhouse. I will hunt down the photo of that cologne box and the weed and upload for your pleasure.



That sounds biologically impossible.

Are you sure you aren't actually Marco's secret twin who took over his NF account after he overdosed?


----------



## Marco (Dec 20, 2016)

I personally rolled. I didn't smoke that lot, dear Lord.

There were like 100+ people at that party. Four of us celebrated our 22nd together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Dec 20, 2016)

That said, you can't overdose on weed. Even if you somehow smoked 100+ joints in a single hour. You're probably going to pass out for 6-8 hours though.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 20, 2016)

Sorry, I don't know weed lingo.

Also it's possible to overdose on everything. Even water.


----------



## Marco (Dec 20, 2016)

That night got crazy out of hand, though. We got 10g of molly which at least 30-40 people enjoyed. About 10 of us also took another 2g, which turned out to be Mcat and fucked me over for a week, at least.


----------



## Marco (Dec 20, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Sorry, I don't know weed lingo.
> 
> Also it's possible to overdose on everything. Even water.


Water poisoning, yes. That's a real thing. It doesn't happen with everything, though.

And of course, at a colossal titanic point, you definitely can rekt yourself from consuming pretty much anything, but that's not what we mean when we say "overdose."


----------



## Magic (Dec 20, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Sorry, I don't know weed lingo.
> 
> Also it's possible to overdose on everything. Even water.


Don't lie to me. *[Vote Lynch DDL]*


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 20, 2016)

Counterwagon detected.
*
[vote lynch Rem]*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (Dec 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> That said, you can't overdose on weed. Even if you somehow smoked 100+ joints in a single hour. You're probably going to pass out for 6-8 hours though.



Overdose, no. You can still die, though. That's too much pollution for human lungs.

You can 'green out' as we called it in high school, after the contents of 4 or 5 joints and get violently ill. 

That party story sounds sad to me.


----------



## Marco (Dec 20, 2016)

Law said:


> Overdose, no. You can still die, though. That's too much pollution for human lungs.
> 
> You can 'green out' as we called it in high school, after the contents of 4 or 5 joints and get violently ill.


In the case of smoking it though, it has nothing to do with weed, but inhaling burnt organic matter in general.

If you were to vaporize the contents of a 100+ joints or have it in edible form, it's not gonna kill you.



> That party story sounds sad to me.



Why?


----------



## Tiger (Dec 20, 2016)

Legal or otherwise, seems sad to me that so much medication is needed to have a good time. None of that appeals to me in any way, and _seems sad_. I'm sure your opinion is different. 

Yeah, it's the dirty smoke, organic and inorganic material that will fuck you up and permanently damage lungs.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 20, 2016)

Also @Marco the Series of Unfortunate Events game already started. Go post danmit.


----------



## Marco (Dec 20, 2016)

Law said:


> Legal or otherwise, seems sad to me that so much medication is needed to have a good time. None of that appeals to me in any way, and _seems sad_. I'm sure your opinion is different.



It's not needed, though. It's not right to think people _need_ something to have fun just because they did it. We don't need alcohol to have a good time. That doesn't mean it's sad if someone consumes it to have a good time.

And that is not too much medication. I'm assuming you're referring to the MDMA. 'Cause 200 joints for 100+ people is quite average. Less than average for a party, I'd say. 10g MDMA for 30-40 is quite average, too. Slightly on the higher side (a normal dosage for 3-4 hours of fun is .2 g and this would work out to about .25-.3, so 6 hours), but that's because about 5-10 of us have built higher tolerance over the years and consumed between .5 - .8g. Most people probably only did .2 - .25.

Keep in mind that a significant number of the people who did MD that day were first timers. And it's not like the rest do it every party. I mean, yeah, there were a couple guys who did it too much, but I was among the most experienced ones and even I've done MD only about 20 or so times. That's over a period of 6-8 years.

I feel like people see raves and a few people who obviously don't know how to use recreational drugs responsibly, and they build a bad idea about it.

I'm not going to deny that frequent usage of such substances isn't great for your body, but unless you're hooked and addicted, it's completely fine. No more dangerous than commuting everyday in pollution.

Most people who use these substances probably will only do it 2-3 times in their lives. 9 out of 10 people I know who've done hard drugs are like this. There's that 1 out of 100 people who gets addicted, yeah, but you won't even realize how many people around you have all consumed hard drugs.


And you know what, drugs ARE fun. That's fact. There is no reason to feel _sad_ over people using it for their enjoyment. Yeah, feel sad if you see a bunch of slackers or junkies who need help. But not because some people had a good time in a party. If you walk into the average party, 90% of people on drugs will look pretty normal to you. You'd assume they're high on alcohol, mostly.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Also @Marco the Series of Unfortunate Events game already started. Go post danmit.


yo, thanks. Imma check up.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Tiger (Dec 20, 2016)

Ok.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 20, 2016)

I have nothing against people using drugs, but I don't like the idea of doing something that could randomly make me more stupid if I overdid it or had a bad reaction to it. I like my intelligence too much to risk it like that.


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 20, 2016)

There is a series of unfortunate events show coming out on Netflix. Looks lit


----------



## Aries (Dec 20, 2016)

I found vasto


----------



## Marco (Dec 20, 2016)

Where?


----------



## Aries (Dec 20, 2016)

Marco said:


> Where?



He's online for psn. Said he's coming back in January. Would be cool if he joined the dragonball game


----------



## Marco (Dec 20, 2016)

lol what's he been upto?


----------



## Aries (Dec 20, 2016)

He didn't say. He was ambigious. Just said he's doing good


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 20, 2016)

Vasto


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 20, 2016)

Well January is pretty soon I guess


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 20, 2016)

Long time before this next game starts


----------



## Aries (Dec 20, 2016)

To get everyone in the MafiaMas spirit here's a rerun of your favorite holiday chap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 20, 2016)

*A MAFIAMAS* CAROL
​

*Spoiler*: __ 



[LINKHL]94786[/LINKHL]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[LINKHL]94787[/LINKHL]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[LINKHL]94788[/LINKHL]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[LINKHL]94789[/LINKHL]




*Spoiler*: __ 




[LINKHL]94790[/LINKHL]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[LINKHL]94791[/LINKHL]




*Spoiler*: __ 




[LINKHL]94792[/LINKHL]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[LINKHL]94793[/LINKHL]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 21, 2016)

So if I want to have a crazy good night on the town, Marco is my go to guy here. Check.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Dec 21, 2016)

Aries said:


> *A MAFIAMAS* CAROL
> ​
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*insert Ray Charles meme here*


----------



## Magic (Dec 21, 2016)

ya can't see it


----------



## Magic (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Aries (Dec 21, 2016)

Noticed the images didn't work but lazy atm to fix it


----------



## Magic (Dec 21, 2016)

I want


----------



## hammer (Dec 21, 2016)

I want a fucking 3ds, but I know the only game I will play is pokemon.  Also I feel fucking old, talked to this kid about pokemon, and he's like do you still have your cards, and I'm like no,I played on the game boy."What's a game boy"

WHAT'S.A.GAME.BOY

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 21, 2016)

My favorite anime of all time with maybe Fooly Cooly around its level


----------



## Melodie (Dec 21, 2016)

hammer said:


> I want a fucking 3ds, but I know the only game I will play is pokemon.  Also I feel fucking old, talked to this kid about pokemon, and he's like do you still have your cards, and I'm like no,I played on the game boy."What's a game boy"
> 
> WHAT'S.A.GAME.BOY



At least the kid knows Pokémon. Because I have seen it all....


----------



## Savage (Dec 21, 2016)

How does a kid not know pokemon?


----------



## Aries (Dec 21, 2016)

Get a emulator. Gpd xd


----------



## Roman (Dec 21, 2016)

hammer said:


> WHAT'S.A.GAME.BOY



TFW kids don't know what stuff like game boys and vhs tapes are anymore.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 21, 2016)

Yeah or Atari. Swinging from building to building as Spider-Man. 

I remember watching movies on Betamax.


----------



## hammer (Dec 21, 2016)

Melodie said:


> At least the kid knows Pokémon. Because I have seen it all....


how


Roman said:


> TFW kids don't know what stuff like game boys and vhs tapes are anymore.


what's a blockbuster


Law said:


> Yeah or Atari. Swinging from building to building as Spider-Man.
> 
> I remember watching movies on Betamax.



man atari is awesome


----------



## Tiger (Dec 21, 2016)

I miss Blockbuster quite a bit. We're not better off now, imo.


----------



## hammer (Dec 21, 2016)

Law said:


> I miss Blockbuster quite a bit. We're not better off now, imo.


blockbuster was awesome, renting movies or games, I could decide if I like a game or not s much more easily. played smash bros on the 64 and I decided to buy it for game cube and wii


----------



## Tiger (Dec 21, 2016)

It was always a family tradition of mine to go rent 5 or 6 movies for new years day.

Traditions like that highlight how unreliable Netflix, Internet streaming sites, and On Demand are for new releases.


----------



## Marco (Dec 21, 2016)

Piracy, yo. Welcome to the New World.


----------



## Marco (Dec 21, 2016)

I mean, nothing's really stopping traditions. If you feel bad, donate an equal amount (as it would've taken to rent) somewhere. Won't absolve you of that dirty piracy, but at least someone will enjoy your kindness.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 21, 2016)

I envy your Internet connection and virus protection software, but I prefer to not have to buffer movies and have them randomly need to buffer again halfway through or sometimes end early.

I watched shows and movies on streaming sites for years. I'm _very_ over it. Especially after not one, but two computers over the years have become riddled with viruses. Every professional and IT person I've ever talked to says don't stream online. 

If you don't have viruses, you've just gotten lucky. Like having sex with partners who have hsv, and you just haven't contracted it yet.

We aren't better off now than when we could go to a blockbuster or other movie store and browse/rent movies off the wall. Not all change is progress.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 21, 2016)

I have no moral objection to illegally streaming movies or piracy. I do object to shaky cameras or watermarks in movies I watch. And the drop in quality when streaming versus dvds.


----------



## Araragi (Dec 21, 2016)

Marco said:


> Piracy, yo. Welcome to the New World.


----------



## Araragi (Dec 21, 2016)

blockbuster isn't anywhere anymore rofl

i remember there was one right around the corner and we'd go every weekend.


----------



## hammer (Dec 21, 2016)

kickass is gone


----------



## Tiger (Dec 21, 2016)

Yes, they shut down. I was just saying we're not better off now that they're gone.


----------



## hammer (Dec 21, 2016)

man the nostalgia of blockbuster


----------



## hammer (Dec 21, 2016)

Law said:


> Yes, they shut down. I was just saying we're not better off now that they're gone.


what's a good site now


----------



## Marco (Dec 21, 2016)

Blockbuster wasn't a site hammer lmao


----------



## Tiger (Dec 21, 2016)

Until last year, there was still a couple privately owned video rental places we could go to. 

Now there's nothing.


----------



## Marco (Dec 21, 2016)

Well, it's not like they just decided to stop their business. There's just not much demand for them.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 21, 2016)

So my biggest option is my TV provider's 'on demand'/ppv. And they often suck, too.


----------



## Marco (Dec 21, 2016)

If you have stable high internet speeds, there's ways to stream stuff very easily and safely.

Try Freetelly. It's a simple software. Install, then follow the few instructions given.


----------



## hammer (Dec 21, 2016)

Marco said:


> Blockbuster wasn't a site hammer lmao


I mean now that KAT is gone


----------



## Marco (Dec 21, 2016)

KAT is still alive. There's a new version. kickass.cd. You have to use https://


----------



## Tiger (Dec 21, 2016)

Law said:


> I envy your Internet connection and virus protection software.





Marco said:


> *If you have stable high internet speeds*, there's ways to stream stuff very easily and safely.
> 
> Try Freetelly. It's a simple software. Install, then follow the few instructions given.



I don't.


----------



## hammer (Dec 21, 2016)

most of the world has shitty internet


----------



## Legend (Dec 21, 2016)

Sup asshats?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 22, 2016)

What are your favourite movies and why? 

Maybe I can add smth new on my to-watch list


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 22, 2016)

Law said:


> It was always a family tradition of mine to go rent 5 or 6 movies for new years day.
> 
> Traditions like that highlight how unreliable Netflix, Internet streaming sites, and On Demand are for new releases.


Do you not have Redbox in Canada?



Underworld Broker said:


> What are your favourite movies and why?
> 
> Maybe I can add smth new on my to-watch list


I'm not sure my own choices would be outside of stuff you'd already know of as being considered among the best all time. I'm not super huge on watching movies so I don't even put any real effort in ranking them. You got your Star Wars, LotR's, Alien/Aliens, Groundhogs Day, Wolf of Wall Street, Princess Mononoke, Zootopia, Pinocchio, Land Before Time, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm watching the fast furious movies rn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Dec 22, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Do you not have Redbox in Canada?



Used to. Haven't seen one for a long time.


----------



## Legend (Dec 22, 2016)

They are normally near pharmacies


----------



## Tiger (Dec 22, 2016)

Redbox units were pulled from Canada last year.


----------



## Savage (Dec 22, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> What are your favourite movies and why?
> 
> Maybe I can add smth new on my to-watch list


Frozen, pulp fiction, 99% of denzel Washington movies, ex machina, cap America winter soldier

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 22, 2016)

Movies I've seen more than once/favorites. Ghost dog, James Bond films, alien series, pulp fiction. Jurassic park, jumanji, Jason films, the shining,  m.night shamalanading . Donnie darko, spiderman films. Probably more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 22, 2016)

Law said:


> Redbox units were pulled from Canada last year.


That is sad. Redbox>Blockbuster


----------



## Magic (Dec 22, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> I'm watching the fast furious movies rn


yeah these are great


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 22, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I'm not sure my own choices would be outside of stuff you'd already know of as being considered among the best all time. I'm not super huge on watching movies so I don't even put any real effort in ranking them. You got your Star Wars, LotR's, Alien/Aliens, Groundhogs Day, Wolf of Wall Street, Princess Mononoke, Zootopia, Pinocchio, Land Before Time, etc.



Well, from your list I have only seen Land Before Time, haha. I did plan to watch LotR's, Princess Mononoke and Zootopia someday, because I heard they're pretty great movies. Not sure if I'm ever gonna see all Star wars movies, till now I haven't been interested in them :/
Alien/Aliens, Groundhogs Day and Wolf of Wall Street are movies I have never heard of, the last one sounds interesting though.

My favourite movies are:
- pirates of the caribbean 1-3
- Batman the Dark Knight
- lucky number slevin 
- guardians of the galaxy 
- the lion king
and the Harry Potter movies

That's all I can think off atm, I don't watch movies that often either.



Crugyr said:


> I'm watching the fast furious movies rn



They're on my to-watch list since a few years 



Savage said:


> Frozen, pulp fiction, 99% of denzel Washington movies, ex machina, cap America winter soldier



I have to watch Frozen and Pulp fiction is  a movie I actually promised someone to watch, but i still didn't watch it 



RemChu said:


> Movies I've seen more than once/favorites. Ghost dog, James Bond films, alien series, pulp fiction. Jurassic park, jumanji, Jason films, the shining,  m.night shamalanading . Donnie darko, spiderman films. Probably more



I hear often that James bond is interesting, planned to watch the movies as well, but I have no clue what the story of it is tbh. 
I think I've only seen one Jurassic park movie and that was like 10+ years ago, probably never wanted to touch them ever again  because it scared me  I saw jumanji and I prefer zathura somehow, maybe it's because I saw the latter before jumanji and it's more "interesting". If you haven't heard of it or seen it, they're pretty much similar in what happens in the movie. 
I did also see all spiderman movies, but not the ones with that new actor. Haven't heard of the other movies you mentioned, beside the shining and jason though.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 22, 2016)

You should watch Seven Psychopaths and Mr. Right. Moon is also good.

Sam Rockwell movies.


----------



## Magic (Dec 22, 2016)

Zed is dead baby


----------



## Aries (Dec 22, 2016)

*Bardock

*

(*Final Spirit Canon*) Bardock has three cycles to find Frieza. If he finds Frieza within the three cycles Bardock super kills him

(*Divination*) Bardock can see into the future but it is inconsistent in what he can predict. Every cycle Bardocks Divination can either via rng

1: allow Bardock to also receive the investigation results of a role that has used a investigation ability.

2: Watch any player of their choosing and find out who they targeted during the cycle

3: Investigate a player

4: redirect one action on himself to someone else

5: (*Masked Saiyan Exclusive*) Can send any player into the future Silencing them for one or 2 cycles depending on his choice. works twice

(*Back in Time*) If Bardock is killed or super killed this activates before his role is revealed to the public and Bardock is sent back in time to a timeline before he was killed from the game. Works once

(*Great Ape Form*) _Great Ape Form can only be used when a Full Moon appears every 2 cycles or when Saiyan Saga Vegeta makes a artificial moon. When Bardock is in his Great Ape Form he has 3x vote power and immune to getting lynched._

(*Masked Saiyan*) When Back in Time is activated Bardock is turned into a Indie, He wins when Frieza,all 3 Goku's,and Future Trunks have been eliminated from the game. The player who killed Bardock is banned from revealing his identity in the game/targeting them again with a killshot.

(*The Power of the Dark*) When Masked Saiyan activates the Power of the Dark (Works once)all actions that take place after this is activated are negated and absorbed by the Masked Saiyan for the cycle. Masked Saiyan can use every ability used as a one-shot

(*Dark Rebellion Trigger*) Masked Saiyan can choose any player if they are any of the 3 Goku's,(Excluding SSJ 3 Goku) Frieza or Future Trunks he super kills them

(*Divination*) Masked Saiyan has full control of Divination​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 22, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> Well, from your list I have only seen Land Before Time, haha. I did plan to watch LotR's, Princess Mononoke and Zootopia someday, because I heard they're pretty great movies. Not sure if I'm ever gonna see all Star wars movies, till now I haven't been interested in them :/
> Alien/Aliens, Groundhogs Day and Wolf of Wall Street are movies I have never heard of, the last one sounds interesting though.
> 
> My favourite movies are:
> ...


Where do you live? Alien and Aliens are considered to be genre definers in the horror and action genres. Wolf of Wall Street is three hours long but has a roller coaster pace in which every scene is tense, funny or both.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 22, 2016)

Bardock can kill Frieza?!


----------



## Magic (Dec 22, 2016)

UH the first Predator movie  seen that multiple times, probably like 10.

Rocky movies, 

Steven Segal Movies

Diehard films ive seen over and over

Matrix

ive seen this stupid thing more than once, 

love this film

seen scarface multiple times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 22, 2016)

OMG FIGHT CLUB, probably like seen it 20 times.


any movie in this list is pretty decent .
Ive seen the man with no name movie so many times as a kid, .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Dec 22, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> What are your favourite movies and why?
> 
> Maybe I can add smth new on my to-watch list



There is no movie I quote as if it was holy testament like I do for Training Day.

Alonzo's character was witty, hype, and every word he said and how he said it was moving and memorable.
He wasn't even the story's protagonist, he was the antagonist and one charismatic enough to make me want to be a corrupt and dirty ass mother fucker just like him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 22, 2016)

CR's Mafia Game To do List for 2017

DragonBall Mafia
Mario Kart Turbo(4K)
Platinum Cups(Pokemon Edition)
FaVIIorites
[Retire]

also
​
a 12 Part Edit Chapter Mini-Series in the Mafia: The Movie thread building up to FaVIIorites Mafia next summer that spans from The Phantom Menace to Return of the Jedi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 22, 2016)

lol retire


----------



## Aries (Dec 22, 2016)

All good things must come to a end. Its time to bring Balance to the Mafia Force. The Rule of Two. There must always be 2 Mafia Troll HostSith. I look forward to telling this epic mini-series before my final game


----------



## Tiger (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm already thinking about what my FaVIIorites submission is going to be.


----------



## Santí (Dec 22, 2016)

By the time Favorites games start, I always forget what my submission was.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 23, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Where do you live? Alien and Aliens are considered to be genre definers in the horror and action genres. Wolf of Wall Street is three hours long but has a roller coaster pace in which every scene is tense, funny or both.



I live in germany and I'm btw. not really a fan horror movies, haha.


----------



## Santí (Dec 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Dec 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Dec 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Aries (Dec 23, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Bardock can kill Frieza?!



The Bardock in the game is from the timeline in which Bardock survived Friezas attack. He's on the verge of becoming a SSJ from Episode of Bardock so that's why he has the ability to kill Frieza in his early forms. Once he hits Final Form and up he needs to become Masked Saiyan to stand a chance to off him


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 23, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> I live in germany and I'm btw. not really a fan horror movies, haha.


How about action thillers? Until this year the clear frontrunner answer to the question "If you could only ever watch one movie ever again, which would it be?", was Aliens. It has a great blend of action, adventure, horror, comedy and just a hint of romance combined with a tight pacing, amazing special effects and memorable characters. I couldn't say it was my definite favorite movie but it was the most rewatchable.

Zootopia has given it a run for its money though. There is a great podcast called Getting It Wrong where they are watching Zootopia each week for a year and discussing various aspects of the movie, also its similarities to other buddy cop films.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Dec 23, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Bardock can kill Frieza?!


He is the Legendary Super Saiyan


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 23, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> How about action thillers? Until this year the clear frontrunner answer to the question "If you could only ever watch one movie ever again, which would it be?", was Aliens. It has a great blend of action, adventure, horror, comedy and just a hint of romance combined with a tight pacing, amazing special effects and memorable characters. I couldn't say it was my definite favorite movie but it was the most rewatchable.



I like action thrillers and this movie does sound a lot better now, maybe i'm gonna watch it soon 



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Zootopia has given it a run for its money though. There is a great podcast called Getting It Wrong where they are watching Zootopia each week for a year and discussing various aspects of the movie, also its similarities to other buddy cop films.



I should buy that movie next week, it isn't even that expensive over here   Btw. what's the story of it?


----------



## Legend (Dec 23, 2016)

How is everyone?


----------



## Magic (Dec 23, 2016)

Aries said:


> The Bardock in the game is from the timeline in which Bardock survived Friezas attack. He's on the verge of becoming a SSJ from Episode of Bardock so that's why he has the ability to kill Frieza in his early forms. Once he hits Final Form and up he needs to become Masked Saiyan to stand a chance to off him


I watched that so long ago, forgot all about it lol.

Masked saiyan is from what series?


----------



## Magic (Dec 23, 2016)

Aries said:


> All good things must come to a end. Its time to bring Balance to the Mafia Force. The Rule of Two. There must always be 2 Mafia Troll HostSith. I look forward to telling this epic mini-series before my final game


?????

You are unique, no one will replace you here. *looks to the left, looks to the right*.


----------



## Santí (Dec 23, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> I like action thrillers



T R A I N I N G D A Y
R
A
I
N
I
N
G
D
A
Y

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Dec 23, 2016)

RemChu said:


> I watched that so long ago, forgot all about it lol.
> 
> Masked saiyan is from what series?



Xenoverse 2 plotline.


----------



## Aries (Dec 23, 2016)

RemChu said:


> I watched that so long ago, forgot all about it lol.
> 
> Masked saiyan is from what series?



Good ova, I was going to add SSJ to his arsenal but I feel there's enough goku look alikes (6) in the game as it is and most of them already have a SSJ form. 

Namek Saga Goku(Conditional) 
SSJ Goku
Goten
Goku Black 

In a effort to make Bardock unique had to use his Masked Saiyan attire. 

He's from Xenoverse 2 as Santi said but he originally appears as Masked Saiyan in Dragonball online/Heroes. Since this game is loosely based on Xenoverse feels its suiting to have him in the game.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 23, 2016)

Law said:


> You should watch Seven Psychopaths and Mr. Right. Moon is also good.
> 
> Sam Rockwell movies.



I haven't seen those movies yet, never heard of them either 



RemChu said:


> UH the first Predator movie  seen that multiple times, probably like 10.
> 
> Rocky movies,
> 
> ...



People are always disappointed when i say i have never seen Matrix  and i've never heard of the ones you just mentioned, haha.



RemChu said:


> OMG FIGHT CLUB, probably like seen it 20 times.
> 
> 
> any movie in this list is pretty decent .
> Ive seen the man with no name movie so many times as a kid, .



I heard of fight club, but never watched it, lel. The man with no name reminds me of Red Dead Redemtion, i really wanna play that game someday 



Santi said:


> There is no movie I quote as if it was holy testament like I do for Training Day.
> 
> Alonzo's character was witty, hype, and every word he said and how he said it was moving and memorable.
> He wasn't even the story's protagonist, he was the antagonist and one charismatic enough to make me want to be a corrupt and dirty ass mother fucker just like him





Santi said:


> T R A I N I N G D A Y
> R
> A
> I
> ...



i see that you really like this movie, haha maybe i should watch it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 23, 2016)

RemChu said:


> ?????
> 
> You are unique, no one will replace you here. *looks to the left, looks to the right*.



Thank you my bro, I feel like I've more or less done everything I set out to do as a host. I've hosted generic games, troll games, RM games, Turbo games, KingMaker games, member games, Tournament Games. Etc. 

Favorites is the only game haven't hosted and everything just feels right for it to be my swan song of mafia games. It will be my 35th game on NF but if you divide it by the active years I was on NF which will be 5 it equals VII as in FaVIIorites. I won't leave NF but feel can give more to the community as a non host. Mafia:The Movie comes to mind


----------



## Didi (Dec 23, 2016)

Alien >>>>>>>>>> Aliens


Aliens is still great though
but Alien is godlike, genre-defining film


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 23, 2016)

What do you guys think of a mafia related medal?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Dec 23, 2016)

reminds me of the old usertitles you could win by winning mafia games


----------



## Santí (Dec 23, 2016)

Didi said:


> reminds me of the old usertitles you could win by winning mafia games



Never got one myself cuz I never won a game till like 2013


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 23, 2016)

Would give that medal only to mafia hosts (with awesome setups?)   Or what else would fit as reason to get it?

Just asking for your honest opinion, maybe i'm gonna suggest it to Aphrodite if you'd like to see a mafia medal


----------



## Tiger (Dec 23, 2016)

You should probably suggest it to the mafia section moderators before you waste your time taking it to Aphrodite who will redirect you anyway lol


----------



## Santí (Dec 23, 2016)

That's not exactly a mafia-section related suggestion though, is it? Pretty sure anything involving medals falls under HVoA jurisdiction


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 23, 2016)

Law said:


> You should probably suggest it to the mafia section moderators before you waste your time taking it to Aphrodite who will redirect you anyway lol



I'm not sure if we can just decide what medals should be added, that's why i would have to talk with Aphrodite about it


----------



## Santí (Dec 23, 2016)

I'll co-sign this 

We only need to ascertain a requirement, as I'm sure there's a thread or something for medal designs/suggestions


----------



## Tiger (Dec 23, 2016)

Santi said:


> That's not exactly a mafia-section related suggestion though, is it? Pretty sure anything involving medals falls under HVoA jurisdiction





Underworld Broker said:


> I'm not sure if we can just decide what medals should be added, that's why i would have to talk with Aphrodite about it



Marco and I have veto on anything mafia-related, medal or otherwise.


----------



## Santí (Dec 23, 2016)

So you decided to come right out and say it after all eh, Law?


----------



## Tiger (Dec 23, 2016)

Santi said:


> So you decided to come right out and say it after all eh, Law?



Was it ever hidden?

Was there something about my demeanor or personality to make you think otherwise? Lol

Seriously though, what I mean is-- among staff, we get the final say. So bringing mafia-related medals/award ideas to us is a faster route than going to the HVOA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Dec 23, 2016)

Law said:


> Was it ever hidden?
> 
> Was there something about my demeanor or personality to make you think otherwise? Lol



Your language sort of gavr an impression  disassociation, so I didn't know if you were pussyfooting around or what.

You gotta come right out, flex, and assume responsibility boi


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 23, 2016)

Lol @Underworld Broker i see you fishing for medals here. Calm yourself


----------



## Aries (Dec 23, 2016)

I give him/her credit for reaching for that brass ring. On Christmas going to give the Mafia Section a gift... The gift that keeps on giving. The Mafia Awards Nominations thread. To celebrate this New Section of ours. 

I'm also going to pm people who are put of the Dragonball game. I want to make sure we are all on the same page when the game is made. With the new years coming in and people going to likely be celebrating these final 2016 days want to know if you guys want the game to happen December 30 or Rather wait to January 1 to kick start 2017 with a bang?


----------



## Santí (Dec 23, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> Lol @Underworld Broker i see you fishing for medals here. Calm yourself



I could claim at least 4 if I wanted, but cba'd


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 23, 2016)

Santi said:


> I could claim at least 4 if I wanted, but cba'd


Then you should take it easy as well


----------



## Santí (Dec 23, 2016)

One could argue that I'm taking it _too _easy, tbf


----------



## Tiger (Dec 23, 2016)

Santi said:


> One could argue that I'm taking it _too _easy, tbf



Sure. They'd be wrong, but they can certainly argue it.


----------



## Santí (Dec 23, 2016)

This is libel


----------



## Magic (Dec 23, 2016)

That man isn't town! I investigated him.


----------



## Magic (Dec 24, 2016)

Mafiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Catamount (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Santí (Dec 24, 2016)

Jewmount


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 24, 2016)

Cat!


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 24, 2016)

@Aries sorry for missing out on your game. Not sure if it's over yet and if you have modkilled or replaced me yet, but I totally forgot about it..


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 24, 2016)

Here's another drag queen gif to make up for it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 24, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> Lol @Underworld Broker i see you fishing for medals here. Calm yourself



I'm not fishing for them, lel too lazy and I only make them here x'D 



Aries said:


> With the new years coming in and people going to likely be celebrating these final 2016 days want to know if you guys want the game to happen December 30 or Rather wait to January 1 to kick start 2017 with a bang?



Let's start 2017 with a bang, I guess a few people will be busy during the next few days


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 24, 2016)

Why drag queens @SinRaven ? x'D


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 24, 2016)

The real question is why not, honey. Drag Queens make life better.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (Dec 24, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> lel too lazy and I only make them here x'D



Tru, I just saw recently that it was UB who contributed to a substantial number of the medals that we have. Yet I have only heard of her but recently, a shockingly low-profile newfag.

Why is this? How have you escaped my all-seeing gaze? Perhaps I am slipping in my old age, but there is something else


----------



## Santí (Dec 24, 2016)

Also fuck off Sin, you're uglier than the drag queens you post.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 24, 2016)

Wow someone is leaking blood from his vagina


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 24, 2016)

Santi said:


> Tru, I just saw recently that it was UB who contributed to a substantial number of the medals that we have. Yet I have only heard of her but recently, a shockingly low-profile newfag.
> 
> Why is this? How have you escaped my all-seeing gaze? Perhaps I am slipping in my old age, but there is something else



I'm surprised that not more people tried to submit medals


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 24, 2016)

What is this medal thing even?


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 24, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> What is this medal thing even?


Stelios has some medals on his profile.

Edit: Here's  to all medals that I know of.
Edit 2: More  to .


----------



## Aries (Dec 24, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> @Aries sorry for missing out on your game. Not sure if it's over yet and if you have modkilled or replaced me yet, but I totally forgot about it..



Its cool, those turbo games don't really last long. It ended pretty much 2 days after it was made. Plus it's December. The month where peeps are busy with family and friends for Xmas/end of the year.


----------



## Aries (Dec 24, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> Let's start 2017 with a bang, I guess a few people will be busy during the next few days



Alright then sounds good with me, ill likely send roles between 30 and 31. Start the game on Janurary 1. It will be 48 hours for the 1st phase to give everyone a shot to play. After that it will revert back to 24 hours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 24, 2016)

smh @Senjou


----------



## Legend (Dec 24, 2016)

Public Service Announcement: Sinraven is a hoe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 24, 2016)

Legend said:


> Public Service Announcement: Sinraven is a hoe


Hoes get paid.


----------



## Aries (Dec 24, 2016)

If we do get some medals here would love to see these in there if possible. (Hope someone edits them to appropriate sizes)


----------



## Legend (Dec 24, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Hoes get paid.


 there there


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 24, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm not fishing for them, lel too lazy and I only make them here x'D
> 
> 
> 
> Let's start 2017 with a bang, I guess a few people will be busy during the next few days


Lies, I see you looking for some to add to your collection

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Dec 24, 2016)

First mafia medal would obviously be a Godfather one.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 24, 2016)

???



Sadly I have never seen this movie, I heard it's awesome 

-----


Crugyr said:


> Lies, I see you looking for some to add to your collection



I would already have one if I really wanted to, but I wanna stay low


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 24, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> Sadly I have never seen this movie, I heard it's awesome



Go fix that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 24, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Go fix that.



Yeah, it's a movie I wanted to see like...  2 years ago, but I never had the chance to, maybe they're selling it here and I can buy it, haha.


----------



## Catamount (Dec 24, 2016)

Santi said:


> Jewmount


Did not!


Crugyr said:


> Cat!


Did not!


SinRaven said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!


Did n... I mean and you too ~


----------



## Legend (Dec 24, 2016)

*[Vote Lynch Marco]*


----------



## Magic (Dec 24, 2016)

*[Vote Merry Christmas]*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 24, 2016)

Aries said:


> If we do get some medals here would love to see these in there if possible. (Hope someone edits them to appropriate sizes)



these look badass 

you make them?


----------



## Legend (Dec 24, 2016)

Im constantly surprising myself with how well i can pack bags


----------



## Magic (Dec 24, 2016)

Where you off to Legend?


----------



## Magic (Dec 24, 2016)

These are medals i would not be ashamed to have under my username 

very nice.

Even the one UB posted was cool, puppet master  

We need a good townie one. A police badge? Maybe one for good doctor play. A noose one for a player just good with lynching scum.


----------



## Legend (Dec 24, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Where you off to Legend?


Going back home for winter vacation. 

How do you activate badges? I would think I would have some under my username.


----------



## Magic (Dec 24, 2016)

just got every depeche mode album,

will buy some of them later o.o support the band.


----------



## Magic (Dec 24, 2016)

Legend said:


> Going back home for winter vacation.
> 
> How do you activate badges? I would think I would have some under my username.



Steilos linked to the thread, you just ask for them, they are permanent though so choose wisely. I would love these mafia themed badges though.


----------



## Savage (Dec 24, 2016)

I should switch to a Christmas set.


----------



## Magic (Dec 24, 2016)

if we get those added, should be merit based for this section, like you have to win a new game in this section.......maybe certain conditions,

like 10 scum wins 10 town wins for that last one, something people can work towards. Encourages good play too....


----------



## Aries (Dec 24, 2016)

*Mafia Player *(*Specific*) *Awards
*
1: *NF's Mafia Section Champion(Best Player)*
2: The IndieContinental Champion(Best Indie Player)
3: Most Improved Player
4: Funniest Mafia Section Player
5: Rising Stars(Best NF newcomer)
6: United Town Champion(Best Townie Player)
7: Mafia Faction Champions(Best Mafia Faction
8: Most Valuable (Mafia) Player

*Mafia Game*(*Specific*) *Awards*
1: Mafia Game of the Section
2: Mafia Host of the Section
3: Best Performance
4: Worst Performance
5: Best Creative Role
6:  Mafia Player's Valhalla(Hall of Famers)​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 24, 2016)

Marco said:


> First mafia medal would obviously be a Godfather one.


Should be Townies Gonna Town. Also, go post in the Unfortunate Events game, it got extended by 24 hours so you got some time.


----------



## Aries (Dec 24, 2016)

RemChu said:


> these look badass
> 
> you make them?



I wish I could design like that. I found them while looking for images to add for my custom champions for the Award show.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 24, 2016)

Savage said:


> I should switch to a Christmas set.



You could also just add a santa hat to your current avy


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 24, 2016)

Aries said:


> If we do get some medals here would love to see these in there if possible. (Hope someone edits them to appropriate sizes)



Just an example how they look like as 30 x 30

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aries (Dec 24, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> Just an example how they look like as 30 x 30



They look pretty good, wouldn't mind those 3 as being the 1st ones we get as medals


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 24, 2016)

Aries said:


> They look pretty good, wouldn't mind those 3 as being the 1st ones we get as medals



Btw. do you use Photoshop? It's pretty easy to resize pictures there, haha. Just click the *Image* menu/tab and then click on* Image Size. *


----------



## Aries (Dec 24, 2016)

Other suggestions


----------



## Aries (Dec 24, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> Btw. do you use Photoshop? It's pretty easy to resize pictures there, haha. Just click the *Image* menu/tab and then click on* Image Size. *



Haven't used PB in ages, though if I did reuse, it would take ages to finish. Have other mafia related things to finish atm


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 24, 2016)

Aries said:


> Other suggestions



Are the last two .. transformers?


----------



## Aries (Dec 24, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> Are the last two .. transformers?



Yes, autobots for your average townie and decepticons for your average mafia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 24, 2016)

Aries said:


> Yes, autobots for your average townie and decepticons for your average mafia





You wanna see the others in medal size too?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 24, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> You wanna see the others in medal size too?



yes please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 24, 2016)

Aries said:


> yes please



_*makes folder for aries png's*
_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 24, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is true 


Catamount said:


> Did not!
> 
> Did not!
> 
> Did n... I mean and you too ~


do too


----------



## Magic (Dec 25, 2016)

damn all the cool details are gone when small D:

badges are kinda dumb


----------



## Aries (Dec 25, 2016)

I say we go for the simple approach to the badges...



Treat Hosts like Pokemon Gym Leaders and their games as gyms. Once you collect all 8 or how ever many hosts we have you can enter... The Mafia Game Championships and challenge the Elite 4 Game Types before you ascend to Mafia Champion

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 25, 2016)

*Sends in a hit on Aries*


----------



## Tiger (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas mafia section!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 25, 2016)

Aries said:


> I say we go for the simple approach to the badges...
> 
> 
> 
> Treat Hosts like Pokemon Gym Leaders and their games as gyms. Once you collect all 8 or how ever many hosts we have you can enter... The Mafia Game Championships and challenge the Elite 4 Game Types before you ascend to Mafia Champion



They look cute, we should use them


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry christmas, guys!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 25, 2016)

Aries said:


> I say we go for the simple approach to the badges...
> 
> 
> 
> Treat Hosts like Pokemon Gym Leaders and their games as gyms. Once you collect all 8 or how ever many hosts we have you can enter... The Mafia Game Championships and challenge the Elite 4 Game Types before you ascend to Mafia Champion


My brother got me these for Christmas~

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone~

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas Mafiosos

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Melodie (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas, nerds.

From resident nerd.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 25, 2016)

Pls Christmas started yesterday pls


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 25, 2016)

@Dragon D. Luffy : Combat Expertise

RWBY themed D&D game.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 25, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> They look cute, we should use them



We should . I'm editing some badges as we speak. Hope you guys enjoy it. 



Azeruth said:


> My brother got me these for Christmas~



They sell badges? Where has this been all my life  but sweet. That sounds pretty awesome. This Christmas or previous is the question now


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 25, 2016)

Aries said:


> They sell badges? Where has this been all my life  but sweet. That sounds pretty awesome. This Christmas or previous is the question now


He got me them this Christmas. I knew that they released a fancy looking, framed set which after looking it up costs $180, but the one he got me has them in a themed box instead which was likely a big savings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry something something everyone...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Savage (Dec 25, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> You could also just add a santa hat to your current avy


Do that for me and I'll love you forever!


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 25, 2016)

Yeah I want a santa hat on my avatar too even tho it's too late...


...if only someone made a 'santafy you' thread.


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 25, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Yeah I want a santa hat on my avatar too even tho it's too late...
> 
> 
> ...if only someone made a 'santafy you' thread.


I'm so Santafied.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 25, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> I'm so Santafied.


Perfect.  Whoever made that deserves some love <3

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 25, 2016)

Savage said:


> Do that for me and I'll love you forever!



You'd have to link me your avy, 'cause i can only safe it as jpeg... stange that i can't safe it as gif


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy holidays to y'all

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 25, 2016)

Here are the Mafia Section Badges or medals or what ever want to call them. First going to split them up in Categories.


*Badge of Courage*: Win X amounts of Mafia games as *Town*


*Badge of Knowledge*: Win X amounts of Mafia Games as *Anti-Town* (*Mafia*/*Indies*)


*Badge of  Love*: Play X amount of Mafia Games

Undecided if it should be a Prize of not but here it is.


*Badge of* *Miracles*: Win Favorites


The Following Badges are for Hosts who I will treat like Gym Leaders. You must have x amount of games hosted under your belt to qualify for this. Mafia Hosts that qualify will decide if you are worthy of a badge/medal for there games or not. In interest to make these badges/medals mean something do not just hand them out. I recommend 2 badges/medals max per game if you see excellent performances in your game but can't decide on just one person. These badges are a privilege not a right, If you feel as a host no one deserves a badge you have the right to not give it to them. 

Here are the Badges Hosts can select from. Once you choose your badge that suits you. You cannot change it to something else.


*Badge of Hope*


*Badge of Anger*


*Badge of Creativity*


*Badge of Troll*


*Badge of Heart


Badge of GodFather: Get all 8 Badges
*​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Santí (Dec 25, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> You'd have to link me your avy, 'cause i can only safe it as jpeg... stange that i can't safe it as gif



Just type ".gif" at the end of the file name and it'll convert it to the proper format.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 25, 2016)

Edited avy's are a challenge when it comes to finding the right colors 

@Savage


----------



## Magic (Dec 25, 2016)

Badges are dumb. 


Azeruth said:


> My brother got me these for Christmas~
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone~


pics :0


----------



## Aries (Dec 25, 2016)

Why the heel turn rem . Badges/medals can work for this section the same way Badges work for Pokemon. 

9-10 is enough for this section.


----------



## Aries (Dec 25, 2016)

Also ill like to say the badges/medals fill up every Quota we can ask for. 

Participiation
Alignment wins
Favorites Win
Who Hosts thought had the break out performance
Culminated by the Final Award of GodFather once you've collected every badge/medals.

There's a sense of progress. Plus it makes our mafia related medals unique


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 25, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Badges are dumb.
> 
> pics :0

Reactions: Like 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 25, 2016)

Very cool :0


----------



## Tiger (Dec 25, 2016)

Badge of Anger works for me as a gym leader.

Merry something something to you, too, @Mr. Waffles


----------



## sworder (Dec 25, 2016)

hope everyone had a merry christmas~

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 25, 2016)

Badges are so outdated. Why not give Z-Crystals instead


----------



## Tiger (Dec 25, 2016)

So, my wife and I had turkey dinner with family last night and are doing the same tomorrow night, so for tonight we decided to go out for Chinese food.

Only so many restaurants open on Christmas, so you can't be too picky...but we went to one place that took our order at 7pm, and by 8:25 we'd been brought nothing, not even water. So we got up and left. Starving and offended.

Drove around feeling defeated, looking for ANYTHING open. Walked into a 2nd Chinese food place at 8:45, even though they closed at 9:30 they sat us. Food came out by 9...and it was the best Chinese food I've ever had.

Gave them a huge tip for saving our evening.

Our only other option would have been McDonald's drive-thru.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 25, 2016)

Chinese places are dependable as a holiday variety option. Glad to hear you had a minor Christmas miracle to save your night.


----------



## Aries (Dec 25, 2016)

Law said:


> Badge of Anger works for me as a gym leader.



I'm surprised you chose the Badge of Anger. Though ironically you may have chosen the right one based on how I set up badges and their meanings. Each Host Badge is based on a certain host game type and view points. 

*Badge of Creativity* based it on Role Madness. Hosts with this badge lean heavily towards these games. They take joy of creating roles/set ups, So much so that they get upset more if you don't use the roles they made over whether you contributed to their game or not. (Selfless)

*Badge of Troll* based it on Basterd/Troll Games. Hosts of this badge are very similar to hosts who carry the Badge of Creativity but the difference is the hosts of this badge use their creativity not to benifet others but to amuse themselves. (Selfish) These types of hosts take joy of trolling their players rather it be by making overpowered and to some annoying roles 
Moltres/Dahlia->(Hero), Keeping certain info from the players/hidden abilities->(Laix) or just making things up on the fly
->(CR) 

*Badge of Anger* based it on Generic/Vanilla games. Hosts of this badge have a affinity towards these games. They take joy of making competitive games based on skill not roles. These type of hosts are passionate about their games and expect those who play their game to be just as passionate/commited to their game. Inactivity/fluffing/not following the rules or not playing to win are frowned upon by these hosts. 

*Badge of Hope* based it on the balance of Role Madness and Generic/Vanilla games. Hosts who carry this badge have no preference over those 2 game types and view them equally. These hosts take joy of creating a balanced mafia game, So much so they take their sweet time in making them. They have a simple but effective way of handling role madness games and are much more laidback in how players play their generic / role madness games

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Dec 26, 2016)

Well, I'm more role-madness in theme, but even if I spend 12 hours on a role, I'd still rather whomever gets it to be active in the game itself than just fluff and utilize their role in private. The overall integrity of the game, even if role-madness is more important than my creativity being wasted.

If you make a mix between Creativity and Anger, I'd take the hybrid.

If Wad comes back, Anger makes more sense for him.


----------



## Aries (Dec 26, 2016)

Badge of Heart will likely be the badge for you then.  The Badge is purple to show the mixture of Badge of Creativity and Anger. Their the role madness version of Badge of Anger. While Badge of Hope is Generic/Vanilla version of Badge of Creativity


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm just a translator.


----------



## Aries (Dec 26, 2016)

SinRaven said:


> Badges are so outdated. Why not give Z-Crystals instead



It took me 3-4 hours finding and editing those badges. I can't go back again when I still am finishing Dragonball roles


----------



## Tiger (Dec 26, 2016)

Aries said:


> Badge of Heart will likely be the badge for you then.  The Badge is purple to show the mixture of Badge of Creativity and Anger. Their the role madness version of Badge of Anger. While Badge of Hope is Generic/Vanilla version of Badge of Creativity



Ok deal.


----------



## Aries (Dec 26, 2016)

My favorite badge is the badge of creativity. I was extra cautious with that one. To make it just right. If you tilt your head it looks like a fish. What's your favorite badge up there


----------



## Magic (Dec 26, 2016)

Badges concept is good, just wtf do pokemon badges have to do with mafia.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 26, 2016)

Speaking of badges and Z-crystals, after Tower of God, I think I'll be hosting another role madness game soon. Pokemon Sun & Moon, inspired by Hero's classic Pokemon games.
Designing roles is fun if you know what you're doing.


----------



## Magic (Dec 26, 2016)

"Any minute I could blow up or collapse, like a dark star."


----------



## Santí (Dec 26, 2016)

Chinese has saved my life on Christmas evenings.

Americans deserve to lose their jobs.


----------



## Aries (Dec 26, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Badges concept is good, just wtf do pokemon badges have to do with mafia.



Well it started from the mafia medals talk and evolved into something else. As shown the cool emblems I brought out don't really work as has to much detail that gets missed when shrunk. Reason why I resorted to Pokemon was because the Badges are simple but unique. Note the badges I put up are just for show. Just waiting for someone to shrink them down appropriate size.

If this section gets specific medals it will be good not to give them out like hot cakes or they lose their appeal. The idea would be the medals would be earned via meeting a certain criteria. Now what Pokemon has to do with Mafia is simple. Progress. The more badges you earn the further you get to become champion.


----------



## sworder (Dec 26, 2016)

my brother tried ordering pizza a few hours ago and apparently Papa John's were the only ones open at that hour

pretty sure the people there did not want to work cuz they kept picking up the phone and hanging it up, not taking orders

God bless Chinese restaurants


----------



## Tiger (Dec 26, 2016)

Santi said:


> Chinese has saved my life on Christmas evenings.
> 
> Americans deserve to lose their jobs.



We got this really bad feeling that we were being intentionally ignored in favor of Chinese customers. It was a really big restaurant, and we were the only caucasian people I could see...people were walking in, and walking out having eaten in 20 minutes...meanwhile the servers weren't even looking at us.

In the end, the food at the 2nd place was absolutely amazing...so the universe just didn't want us eating at the first place. No one even noticed when we got up and left the restaurant lol...clearly we weren't that important.


----------



## Santí (Dec 26, 2016)

My beat friend owns a Vietnamese family restaurant that tends to cater towards the more Americanized customers more so than their fellow native brethren, so it's surprising for me to hear that y'all got the second-rate customer treatment


----------



## Magic (Dec 26, 2016)

Finished West World, that is some excellent story telling.


----------



## Santí (Dec 26, 2016)

Couldn't get into the first ep tbh. I'll give it another go when I'm done with Zoo.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 26, 2016)

Aries said:


> My favorite badge is the badge of creativity. I was extra cautious with that one. To make it just right. If you tilt your head it looks like a fish. What's your favorite badge up there



Badge of courage, hope and godfather look nice


----------



## Aries (Dec 26, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> Badge of courage, hope and godfather look nice



Excellent choices. The GodFather one is just heavenly. That should be the end all be all honestly. I'm thinking maybe there should be only 4 host Badges/medals.

Each one would represent a game type of hosts. 

Role Madness
Generic/Vanilla
Role Madness/Generic
Troll/Basterd

Get all 4 badges receive GodFather one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 26, 2016)

Wonder if my generic mechanics in Death Note and Zootopia would put me into RM/Generic. I am the master of Favorites though


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm in the RM category all the way.


----------



## Aries (Dec 26, 2016)

I would say yes WPK. You would fit the RM/ Generic side of hosting.

Badge of Anger- Hosts like Wad, Mystic, Cubey, Melodie, Chaos

Badge of Creativity-Hosts like DDL, Wormodragon, James, Kue, Zabuza, FamilyParka, Senjou,Franky

Badge of Hope or Heart(Depending on what badge should be kept)- Hosts like Law, WPK, Psychic, SinRaven,Vasto,Platinum

Badge of Troll-Hosts like CR, Awesome, Hammer,Hero, Laix, LegendaryBeauty


----------



## Aries (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## Crugyr (Dec 26, 2016)

I hosted 1 vanilla game 

Proud of myself


----------



## Aries (Dec 26, 2016)

Out of these characters which one do you want to see in the DragonBall game.

Baby 
Omega Shenron
Garlic Jr
Zamasu
Hit
Broly
Cooler


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 26, 2016)

Emperor Pilaf


----------



## Araragi (Dec 26, 2016)

broly


----------



## Tiger (Dec 26, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Finished West World, that is some excellent story telling.



Watching the finale on Wednesday with my wife and her BFF, who I have a huge crush on lol. She's making us tacos.



Santi said:


> Couldn't get into the first ep tbh. I'll give it another go when I'm done with Zoo.



You like _Zoo_...but not Westworld...?

Good grief, Charlie Brown.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 26, 2016)

Broly or Hit.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 26, 2016)

*[Vote Broly]*

have no clue of DB, that character just looks better, eh.


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 26, 2016)

Hit


----------



## Aries (Dec 26, 2016)

So hit or Broly? Alright thank you. Ill keep it a secret who I selected till the game starts


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 26, 2016)

Santi said:


> >Wheres a RWBY set now



The best way to get me into a series is playing a mafia game that is interesting or when i have a great character as role x'D So yeah, if you see me having a new set after a few weeks, then i got pretty much hooked on that series x'D


----------



## Tiger (Dec 26, 2016)

My secret santa made me an avy.

Anyone else know this badass bitch?



Underworld Broker said:


> The best way to get me into a series is playing a mafia game that is interesting or when i have a great character as role x'D So yeah, if you see me having a new set after a few weeks, then i got pretty much hooked on that series x'D



That's how I got into HunterXHunter, by playing a game on TMF.

That's also what happens when you host Favorites...you end up getting lost in 7 or 8 new series that are fascinating and sometimes amazing while researching roles.

I would sometimes take a whole week to properly research a role I didn't know already. _IF_ the series was interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 27, 2016)

The avatar is nice, no idea who she is though.


----------



## Santí (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm not sure what show that is, but it appears to be Sarah Rafferty.

Who is indeed in my lost of top most bad bitch actresses.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 27, 2016)

Law said:


> My secret santa made me an avy.
> 
> Anyone else know this badass bitch?
> 
> ...



Have never seen that woman, hmm...

What is TMF?  I'm also waiting for Marco's HxH game, because I need a reason to finally start watching it, haha. Promised to a friend a few months ago that I'm gonna start watching it ..._soon_.

I still have to choose a character for Favorites, have like 2-3 that would be pretty nice as mafia role 

It's interesting that everyone is just giving you a character and the host has to make a role out of it, we usually have to create roles on our own and submit them to the host for Monster Mafia


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 27, 2016)

Bought me Zootopia today and seems like we had the godfather already since last week, lol


----------



## Santí (Dec 27, 2016)

Underworld Broker said:


> What is TMF?



An unpleasant place.



Underworld Broker said:


> I'm also waiting for Marco's HxH game, because I need a reason to finally start watching it, haha.



Your reason is that it's the best mainstream shounen has to offer


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 27, 2016)

Santi said:


> An unpleasant place.



Explain why 



Santi said:


> Your reason is that it's the best mainstream shounen has to offer



I mean, I _have to_ watch it, because i forced my friend to read ToG and Noblesse + watch Fate/Zero and the first 3 parts of pirates of the caribbean, lol. Now I should finally start with HxH, but I'm not interested at all x'D


----------



## Firaea (Dec 27, 2016)

>.>

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 27, 2016)

A wild wormo reaapears


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 27, 2016)

I recommend HxH to any shounen fans.

I dont recommend the HxH fandom, though. Talk about a bunch of elitist pricks.


----------



## Marco (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm pretty sure we decided on Hero Academia instead of HxH for the mafia game.


----------



## Aries (Dec 27, 2016)

Rip Carrie Fisher


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 27, 2016)

Marco said:


> I'm pretty sure we decided on Hero Academia instead of HxH for the mafia game.



Oh, I thought it was HxH


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 27, 2016)

Law said:


> My secret santa made me an avy.
> 
> Anyone else know this badass bitch?
> 
> ...


Wikis were my friend. I don't think I ever researched too much further than that.



Underworld Broker said:


> Bought me Zootopia today and seems like we had the godfather already since last week, lol


Hope you enjoy my favorite animated movie

Are you watching it dubbed or subbed? Jason Bateman and Jennifer Goodwin give fantastic performances in the English version.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 27, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Hope you enjoy my favorite animated movie
> 
> Are you watching it dubbed or subbed? Jason Bateman and Jennifer Goodwin give fantastic performances in the English version.



I hope it's great 

I have to watch it with german dub, because i'm gonna watch it in our living room and my parents will most likely want to see it as well, haha.


----------



## hammer (Dec 27, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I recommend HxH to any shounen fans.
> 
> I dont recommend the HxH fandom, though. Talk about a bunch of elitist pricks.


does the H stand for hiatus?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Dec 27, 2016)

Despite the disappointment of hiatus, that doesn't prevent the stuff before that from being amazing.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 27, 2016)

HxH is mostly self-contained stories. Not having an end to the entire series doesn't ruin them.


----------



## hammer (Dec 27, 2016)

Law said:


> Despite the disappointment of hiatus, that doesn't prevent the stuff before that from being amazing.





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> HxH is mostly self-contained stories. Not having an end to the entire series doesn't ruin them.



fair enough, but i forgot what chapter I am on


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 27, 2016)

Might not ruin it, but I will say brings disappointment to readers for not finishing it (yet?)


----------



## Araragi (Dec 27, 2016)

where da ToG game at tho @SinRaven


----------



## Tiger (Dec 27, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> Might not ruin it, but I will say brings disappointment to readers for not finishing it (yet?)



Doesn't mean it's not worth getting into.

In fact, if it wasn't damn good-- people wouldn't be so disappointed at the questionable hiatus. There's still plenty of manga/anime to heavily enjoy. 

I was very disappointed when I got to the end and realized it may never pick up again. 

But I definitely don't regret getting into the series just because of it. The enjoyment heavily outweighs the disappointment.


----------



## Magic (Dec 27, 2016)

Lots of good shit in life that isn't finished yet. Kind of a thing you know.


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 28, 2016)

Law said:


> Doesn't mean it's not worth getting into.
> 
> In fact, if it wasn't damn good-- people wouldn't be so disappointed at the questionable hiatus. There's still plenty of manga/anime to heavily enjoy.
> 
> ...


Oh I agree. Probably one of my favorite series (my set). It's worth getting into and I'd recommend it to anyone. But when hiatus struck, it was just as me if those things that made people upset they couldn't continue with that kind of quality like they wanted.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 28, 2016)

Ivalice would have been so different if Golagros had just listened to Wiegraf and left Teta there in the windmill.

*wonders who will understand this*


----------



## Jeroen (Dec 28, 2016)

Law said:


> Ivalice would have been so different if Golagros had just listened to Wiegraf and left Teta there in the windmill.
> 
> *wonders who will understand this*



I know what game you're referencing, but that's about it.


----------



## Aries (Dec 28, 2016)

I need one more person for that dragonball game. If get it might be able to squeeze in pilaf


----------



## Melodie (Dec 28, 2016)

Why is there no mafia game

The only reason work can be tolerable is when I read less tolerable posts in a game during it, shame. Great distraction.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Araragi (Dec 28, 2016)

Melodie said:


> Why is there no mafia game
> 
> The only reason work can be tolerable is when I read less tolerable posts in a game during it, shame. Great distraction.


cuz no one likes you


----------



## Aries (Dec 28, 2016)

You could have joined the dragonball game. 

Also I just realized December 31 wasn't on Sunday. I am disapoint


----------



## Araragi (Dec 28, 2016)

btw CR my favorite DBZ character is gohan nudge nudge wink wink


----------



## Aries (Dec 28, 2016)

Senjou said:


> btw CR my favorite DBZ character is gohan nudge nudge wink wink



There's 4 gohans in the game. The possibilities you can get one may be there. You just have to believe


----------



## Araragi (Dec 28, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 28, 2016)

Speaking of believe.

*Krillin


(Scattering Bullet) *When Scattering Bullet is activated. Krillin can target multiple players in the game depending on what number he gets via rng 1-6 and vote block them for the dayphase
*
(Destructo Disk) *When Destructo Disk is activated Krillin can target any player and kill them. Only works once

(*Destructo Disk Split*) When Destructo Disk Split is activated Krillin throws weak Destructo Disk and split it in half. It has a 50% chance of killing a player. Works once
*
(Chain Destructo Disc) *When Chain Destructo Disc is activated Krillin can target any player and destroy 3/4th of their abilities. Works once

*(Android Shut-Down Device) *Krillin can target a player every day phase and if they are either Androids 17 or 18 he can shut them down taking them out of the game.
*
(Android Redemption) *If Krillin shuts down Android 18 with the Android Shut-Down Device he can convert her to town and mason with her. Increasing his vote power by 2
*
(Spirit Bomb) *When Namek Saga Goku is killed or lynched Krillin inherits the ability to use the Spirit Bomb in the game.​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Santí (Dec 29, 2016)

Melodie said:


> Why is there no mafia game
> 
> The only reason work can be tolerable is when I read less tolerable posts in a game during it, shame. Great distraction.



Go to hell, Mello.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 29, 2016)

I hope you people like reading roles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 29, 2016)

She has become anime. Sad to hear she has that degenerative disease....
Please note the magical girl tattoo on her chest. Truly a magical girl.


----------



## Aries (Dec 29, 2016)

*Captain Ginyu*



(*Mind Switch*) When Mind Switch is activated Captain Ginyu can target any player in the game and switch bodies with them. The player chosen will appear as Frieza force under investigation or Captain Ginyu in death. Captain Ginyu gets all their abilities and appears as their alignment. (The player chosen is unaware they've had their body stolen) *works once*

(*Last Resort Body Switch*) When Captain Ginyu is about to be lynched/killed he can activate this. Captain Ginyu can target any player in the game and must call between heads or tails. If he calls it right during the kill attempt he switches bodies with his attacker. They are killed instead. If he calls it right for a lynch attempt he can target any player in the game and convert them to the Frieza Force as "Captain Ginyu" before they are killed.

If he calls it wrong he's turned to a frog. He has no vote or role abilities. He can't even use the dragonballs. *Works once*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 29, 2016)

*WolfPrinceKiba's Hosting Schedule for 2017
*
Clash of the Hosts - Sign-ups go up January 1st
Majora's Mask 
Dragon Age - Sin's co-host
Potential Star Wars game near Episode VIII release


----------



## Santí (Dec 29, 2016)

RemChu said:


> She has become anime. Sad to hear she has that degenerative disease....
> Please note the magical girl tattoo on her chest. Truly a magical girl.


----------



## Magic (Dec 29, 2016)

Love that gamble facet to Captain Ginyu. Damn that is a strong role.


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 29, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> *WolfPrinceKiba's Hosting Schedule for 2017
> *
> Clash of the Hosts - Sign-ups go up January 1st
> Majora's Mask
> ...


Do you know when that release is


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 29, 2016)

Crugyr said:


> Do you know when that release is


December

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tiger (Dec 30, 2016)

So nerds, whatcha up to for New Years?

I'm going to Rogue One with my wife and her best friend after we grab dinner. 
Then we're all coming back to our place and getting hammered.
In the morning, I'm making eggs, bacon, sausage, and a hash to put it all in.
Then we're going to get comfy on the couch and watch 5 or 6 movies and order Chinese food.

Should be a memorable weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Dec 30, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Clash of the Hosts - Sign-ups go up January 1st



@SoulTaker I expect you to partake in this amazing piece of NF Mafia history.


----------



## Aries (Dec 30, 2016)

So ended up getting sick in finals days of 2016. One more reason for me to dislike 2016...


----------



## Araragi (Dec 30, 2016)

What about the DB game, is that still on schedule?


----------



## Araragi (Dec 30, 2016)

Really itching to play a game


----------



## Melodie (Dec 30, 2016)

go away

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Aries (Dec 30, 2016)

Senjou said:


> What about the DB game, is that still on schedule?



Dragonball game is still going to take place Monday/Tuesday. Though sick atm, roles are more or less done


----------



## Aries (Dec 30, 2016)

Melodie said:


> go away



Join my game dog, be part of my retirement tour


----------



## Savage (Dec 30, 2016)

What have I missed?


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2016)

Same thing I do every new year. Which is boring, but, safe.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 30, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Same thing I do every new year. Which is boring, but, safe.



Dude...that's private, we don't need to know about that.


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2016)

lawlz,

will host a game in the new year, try and guess the theme ;-0


----------



## Tiger (Dec 30, 2016)

If it's what I think, you may have to host it in the BH!

J/k, Rogue One?

Oh duh...Westworld?


----------



## Tiger (Dec 30, 2016)

I finally finished the 1st season the other night.


----------



## Magic (Dec 31, 2016)

So another season is planned? :0

wow

and yes, WW game is in the works. I will make the setup fully first, then post sign ups. I want it to be true to the nature of the show, so closed setup and roles/win con that fit the show to an extent. Role assignment will be fully randomized, because that is always more fun.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 31, 2016)

Law said:


> @SoulTaker I expect you to partake in this amazing piece of NF Mafia history.



I should be auto-signed, hopefully. 



RemChu said:


> So another season is planned? :0
> 
> wow
> 
> and yes, WW game is in the works. I will make the setup fully first, then post sign ups. I want it to be true to the nature of the show, so closed setup and roles/win con that fit the show to an extent. Role assignment will be fully randomized, because that is always more fun.



I'm 3 episodes in but from what I've seen this would be a pretty intriguing game. Definitely interested.


----------



## Aries (Dec 31, 2016)

I can still squeeze in a character or 2 if anyone wants to join the Dragonball game. I have 37 players atm


----------



## Firaea (Dec 31, 2016)

>.>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Dec 31, 2016)

Firaea said:


> >.>



Again ?

smh....

Happy new year, Wormo!


----------



## Firaea (Dec 31, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Again ?
> 
> smh....
> 
> Happy new year, Wormo!



>.>

>.>

Sad new year, Waffles.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Dec 31, 2016)

Firaea said:


> >.>
> 
> >.>
> 
> Sad new year, Waffles.



Dis guy.....


----------



## Tiger (Dec 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I should be auto-signed, hopefully.



Auto-sign or not, you'll need to pay attention to the signup thread posted tomorrow.


----------



## Magic (Dec 31, 2016)

Since I won't be in, happy new year!

 Came up with the West World game concept while riding in the car. Very happy with it. Now to write the roles when I get home.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy new year, Mafia!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 31, 2016)

@WolfPrinceKiba 

It's already 2017 where I live. Start the sign ups!


----------



## Tiger (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy 2017, DDL.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 31, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @WolfPrinceKiba
> 
> It's already 2017 where I live. Start the sign ups!


Brazil can enjoy being in the future without CotH sign-ups.


----------



## Melodie (Dec 31, 2016)

Been a year since I played mafia..

Happy new year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 31, 2016)

For the Gohan fans out there


*Teen Gohan*(*SSJ*)



(*Super Masenko*) When Super Masenko is activated. Teen Gohan can target any player and negate half their abilities from working for 2 cycles. Works three times

(*Gekiretsu Madan) *When Gekiretsu Madan is activated Teen Gohan for 2 cycles can redirect all votes and abilities that target him back at the player. Works once
*
(Masendan) *When Masendan is activated Teen Gohan can choose any number between 1-100. The player who lands on that number has their role revealed. ex: If player chooses number 25, every other number post that has 25 has a chance to trigger Masendan. The phase this will be activated will be rng'd. 1-4. works once
*
(That's Enough) *Super Saiyan 2 can be activated early if Piccolo, Android 16, Namek Saga Goku, SSJ Goku have been killed or lynched.
*
(Super Saiyan 2) *_Super Saiyan 2 can be activated at the start of the 4th cycle. Teen Gohan gets 3x vote power and becomes bulletproof either in the odd or even cycles._
*
(Silent Rage) *When Silent Rage is activated Teen Gohan can target a player and if they are anti-town he super kills them
*
(Ultimate-Kamehameha) *When Ultimate-Kamehameha is activated SSJ 2 Gohan can choose any player and super kill the. Works once
*
(Father-Son-Kamehameha) *Father-Son-Kamehameha is only activated when SSJ 2 Gohan is targeted with a super kill or kill. He redirects it right back at them. Works once

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 1, 2017)

happy new year nerds

2016 is over i can finally change this avatar wew

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 1, 2017)

Welcome back

Happy new years peeps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 1, 2017)

@wat : Go check out your role in Clash of the Hosts.

Reactions: Creative 2


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy new year!

@wat 
Welcome back, Manlio.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy New Year!

Also I should stay off Steam and Other such sites right now for my wallets sake but man some of the things on there are tempting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 1, 2017)

Sign ups are open.

We spent 10 months working on this. 7 hosts came together in a QT to make the coolest roles they could come with, and now we are meshing them into the greatest mashup game ever!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy new year (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧

-------
Have to read through the roles after I had some breakfast, there's so much to read wow


----------



## Didi (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy new year you wankers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 1, 2017)

If anyone is interested, I'm doing a complete rank of all Ace Attorney cases from the main 6 games, with write-ups:


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 1, 2017)

thx every1 same to u and etc



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> @wat : Go check out your role in Clash of the Hosts.



haha its lit


----------



## Didi (Jan 1, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> If anyone is interested, I'm doing a complete rank of all Ace Attorney cases from the main 6 games, with write-ups:




>Turnabout Serenade not at the absolute bottom

D R O P P E D


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 1, 2017)

I like that case.

I'm probably one of the few people, though.


----------



## Didi (Jan 1, 2017)

how

there are several cases that commit the flaw of "well you proved the defendant couldn't do it but unless you give us the real murderer it doesn't matter" but that one is BY FAR the worst about it, with you pretty much immediately proving there was literally zero way for him to do it


the investigation parts are terrible and annoyingly gated

and let's not forget
LETS
WATCH
THAT
VIDEO
JUST
ONE
MORE
TIME



SUGAR SUGAR
FFFFFFFFFF


like I can understand some personal likes and dislikes of case and so far, though I disagree with some placings, I can get why someone could feel that way


but Turnabout Serenade is objectively the absolute most garbage case in the entire series, an utter abomination, and I don't see how the fuck anyone could think otherwise


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 1, 2017)

Didi said:


> how
> 
> there are several cases that commit the flaw of "well you proved the defendant couldn't do it but unless you give us the real murderer it doesn't matter" but that one is BY FAR the worst about it, with you pretty much immediately proving there was literally zero way for him to do it
> 
> ...



Don't forget to breath, Didi.

Or is it breathe in this case...
Idunno.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 1, 2017)

I'll talk about it when I get there in the list.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 1, 2017)

Never underestimate people's ability to like things based on certain factors even if from most logical viewpoints there are major flaws with it. I recognize Final Fantasy X's many flaws but I still like the game, for instance. By my own usual preference for well done characters I should hate the game as I actively dislike or am neutral/meh about most of the characters, with Auron and Rikku being exceptions. Yet somehow the total package is something I enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 1, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 1, 2017)

Smoking man and Sunny :0 wow


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 1, 2017)

Unrealistic. Pointing out who killed the victim is never enough to get a non guilty veredict. You need to prove beyond doubt that person did it.

(Or make them have a breakdown and confess everything)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy New Years folks

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 1, 2017)

Superman said:


> Happy New Years folks


Clash of the Hosts as your comeback game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Clash of the Hosts as your comeback game.



 I will take a look but no promises.


----------



## Aries (Jan 1, 2017)

Superman said:


> I will take a look but no promises.


Welcome back bro.
You should join the dragonball game. Make up for the game you were gonna play but didn't


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2017)

Aries said:


> Welcome back bro.
> You should join the dragonball game. Make up for the game you were gonna play but didn't



 We will see bro. Still gauging my interest in mafia at the moment with my deep shame of letting Law, Cat, Mystic, and you down.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 1, 2017)

Wad coming back

Vasto coming back

2017 is already better than 2016


----------



## Tiger (Jan 1, 2017)

Superman said:


> We will see bro. Still gauging my interest in mafia at the moment with my deep shame of letting Law, Cat, Mystic, and you down.



Listen, Supergirl, only you remember shit from the past. Just swallow the pill and keep pushing forward.


----------



## Aries (Jan 1, 2017)

Superman said:


> We will see bro. Still gauging my interest in mafia at the moment with my deep shame of letting Law, Cat, Mystic, and you down.



Its cool, it would have let you down. But you see vasto its times like this you need a redemption arc. This game could be your redemption. Just saiyan, this game is about to start very soon if interested. 

This applies for you guys As Well ala waffles and Luffy


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 1, 2017)

Aries said:


> Its cool, it would have let you down. But you see vasto its times like this you need a redemption arc. This game could be your redemption. Just saiyan, this game is about to start very soon if interested.
> 
> This applies for you guys As Well ala waffles and Luffy





Fine. Sign me up then.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 1, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Wad coming back
> 
> Vasto coming back
> 
> 2017 is already better than 2016



well im still not interested in playing (or hosting) but i appreciate that


----------



## Didi (Jan 1, 2017)

stop being such a turbonerd waf


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2017)

Cbro I see you already have all the necessary number of people for your game. So you should not need me.


----------



## Savage (Jan 1, 2017)

Is the chick in your avi naked? @Law


----------



## Savage (Jan 1, 2017)

Superman said:


> Cbro I see you already have all the necessary number of people for your game. So you should not need me.


Vasto


----------



## Savage (Jan 1, 2017)

And wad too!


----------



## Aries (Jan 1, 2017)

Superman said:


> Cbro I see you already have all the necessary number of people for your game. So you should not need me.



True but theirs always room for one more player in a CR game. If join can add in another character who didn't make the cut. Maybe someone like cabba, frost perhaps? The possibilities are endless


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2017)

Aries said:


> True but theirs always room for one more player in a CR game. If join can add in another character who didn't make the cut. Maybe someone like cabba, frost perhaps? The possibilities are endless



 Ugh...that makes me not want to sign up...


----------



## Aries (Jan 1, 2017)

Superman said:


> Ugh...that makes me not want to sign up...



But vasto... Think of the possibilities! They are endless! I would show you a list of the characters I've excluded but want majority of the roles in there to be a surprise


----------



## Aries (Jan 1, 2017)

Believe in the me that believes in this vasto! Though if not its cool. You and I vasto are set to stick together in my star wars edit


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2017)

Aries said:


> But vasto... Think of the possibilities! They are endless! I would show you a list of the characters I've excluded but want majority of the roles in there to be a surprise



 Yeah but couldn't you choose other characters other then....those ones? Those were...poor examples.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2017)

Law said:


> Listen, Supergirl, only you remember shit from the past. Just swallow the pill and keep pushing forward.



 Nope, I will never forget until I make it up to ya....never.


----------



## Aries (Jan 1, 2017)

Superman said:


> Yeah but couldn't you choose other characters other then....those ones? Those were...poor examples.



That's true, in my defense I was thinking of what kind of abilities I could make for them! Though if you want better candidates. Tapion, Gogeta or Xenoverse main character where I allow you to pick your race. Human, Namekian, Saiyan Majin, or Frieza clan and make a role outa that


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2017)

....you did not already have Gogeta in the game? Who...who did you even have ahead of him? I just want to know so I can use the proper level of rage at this cbro.


----------



## Aries (Jan 1, 2017)

Superman said:


> ....you did not already have Gogeta in the game? Who...who did you even have ahead of him? I just want to know so I can use the proper level of rage at this cbro.



Fusion characters in the game are not treated as seperate characters. If they are in the game theirs a requirement to using them. As for why gogeta didn't make the list. Mostly story wise the characters in the game have a reason for being in the game. But that can change perhaps if get another player


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2017)

Aries said:


> Fusion characters in the game are not treated as seperate characters. If they are in the game theirs a requirement to using them. As for why gogeta didn't make the list. Mostly story wise the characters in the game have a reason for being in the game. But that can change perhaps if get another player



 Be that as it may, I am still not committed.


----------



## Aries (Jan 1, 2017)

Superman said:


> Be that as it may, I am still not committed.



 so the dark side has taken hold of you eh?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2017)

Aries said:


> so the dark side has taken hold of you eh?



  I am not up to it really is all.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 1, 2017)

Savage said:


> Is the chick in your avi naked? @Law



Nope. It's Donna from Suits.



Superman said:


> Nope, I will never forget until I make it up to ya....never.



And you won't be able to do that if you don't play.


----------



## Araragi (Jan 1, 2017)

supes is back 
wad is back

this is gud


----------



## Aries (Jan 1, 2017)

BTW @Savage tell your brother incase he wonder's why he's in a game he didn't sign up for I auto signed him


----------



## Savage (Jan 1, 2017)

Aries said:


> BTW @Savage tell your brother incase he wonder's why he's in a game he didn't sign up for I auto signed him


Will do!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 1, 2017)

What a way to start the year


----------



## Tiger (Jan 1, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> What a way to start the year



Context?


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 1, 2017)

Law said:


> Context?


We had some hooligans do like a flash mob last night at 5 AM with loud music and screaming. Town woke up, and they all ran away finally. but one broke his arm because he was so drunk he ran into someones house by tripping and smashing into a window. dumbass

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 2, 2017)

_Ah, I don't watch suits.  :0_

_
_


----------



## Magic (Jan 2, 2017)

Good to see old friends back.


----------



## Magic (Jan 2, 2017)

_"A dark odyssey about the dawn of artificial consciousness and the future of sin."_


----------



## Chaos (Jan 2, 2017)

Belated happy new year everybody

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 2, 2017)

Happy New Years, Chaos.

@Aries

 I will meet you halfway CR...pit me down as a replacement.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 2, 2017)

Superman said:


> Happy New Years, Chaos.
> 
> @Aries
> 
> I will meet you halfway CR...pit me down as a replacement.



awesome man, glad to have you in the game.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 2, 2017)

If you sign up for the Clash of Hosts and don't PM your votes to WPK, your sign-up isn't valid.

Don't be lazy fucks! 

/friendly reminder


----------



## Magic (Jan 2, 2017)

Law said:


> If you sign up for the Clash of Hosts and don't PM your votes to WPK, your sign-up isn't valid.
> 
> Don't be lazy fucks!
> 
> /friendly reminder


Reading in 2017 is hard. =[


----------



## Aries (Jan 2, 2017)

I have finished 99% of the roles. I just need to finish Goku's role and I will be sending out the roles


----------



## Aries (Jan 3, 2017)

*Alright guys. I'm officially going to start sending out roles now*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 3, 2017)

Aries said:


> *Alright guys. I'm officially going to start sending out roles now*



 You son of a Zeus, how dare you take replacement as a way that I would be in this game.


----------



## Aries (Jan 3, 2017)

Superman said:


> You son of a Zeus, how dare you take replacement as a way that I would be in this game.



I put you in as maybe


----------



## Marco (Jan 3, 2017)

How was the end of the year, guys?

Sup @Superman, @WAD. Where did you disappear, Vasto? No call, no message...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 3, 2017)

He was with Laix and familyparka drinking and calling us a bunch of nerds.


----------



## Aries (Jan 3, 2017)

Superman said:


> You son of a Zeus, how dare you take replacement as a way that I would be in this game.



btw I do need a replacement though now.


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 3, 2017)

Lmao join us Vasto senpai


----------



## God (Jan 3, 2017)

Happy New Years, hope everyone's doing good.


----------



## Aries (Jan 3, 2017)

God said:


> Happy New Years, hope everyone's doing good.



Join the dragonball game kami


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 3, 2017)

Marco said:


> How was the end of the year, guys?
> 
> Sup @Superman, @WAD. Where did you disappear, Vasto? No call, no message...





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> He was with Laix and familyparka drinking and calling us a bunch of nerds.



 Depression. And I handled depression with rage at first. I did not want to be around anybody or talk to anybody on any level. I got so angry that I was super close to flipping out in that pokemon go mafia game. So I took a few months to collect myself and get over this bout of rage and depression. Thanks to the Holidays (which I start October 1st) I was able to climb out of my funk. I am not doing any tldr, because reasons.



Aries said:


> btw I do need a replacement though now.



 Dammit CR you and that fucking likeable Crugyr. Send me a role. This may perhaps be Superman's last role. I have not been feeling very up to the shield...so I am dropping name soon....ish.

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2017)

Just promise us you'll cap the number of X's you use at 1.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marco (Jan 3, 2017)

Sounds like you're getting things back to your tastes. And a new SHantae game probably doesn't hurt, either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 3, 2017)

Law said:


> Just promise us you'll cap the number of X's you use at 1.



 I refuse to be under the moderation of someone who is so bigoted against Xs



Marco said:


> Sounds like you're getting things back to your tastes. And a new SHantae game probably doesn't hurt, either.



 In fucking deed.


----------



## God (Jan 4, 2017)

You guys think I could get 40 players for my last game? I'm about to bounce for good, I need to see this one through though


----------



## God (Jan 4, 2017)

Whatever


----------



## God (Jan 4, 2017)

Reznor


----------



## Araragi (Jan 4, 2017)

sign ups might take a bit so i suggest being flexible with it depending on the desired time frame

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hammer (Jan 4, 2017)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT THE NOVOCAINE DID NOT FUCKING WORK, I HAD SEVEN FUCKING SHOTSTHE RIGHT SIDE OF MY MOUTH WAS NUMB BUT I STILL FELT THEM SAWING MY TOOTH AWAY FUCK MY LIFE


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 4, 2017)

@Superman

Hope you are feelig better bro. Dont be afraid of taking more breaks if you need. Depression is a serious thing.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2017)

hammer said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT THE NOVOCAINE DID NOT FUCKING WORK, I HAD SEVEN FUCKING SHOTSTHE RIGHT SIDE OF MY MOUTH WAS NUMB BUT I STILL FELT THEM SAWING MY TOOTH AWAY FUCK MY LIFE



like the pain or the pressure?

cause you should still FEEL it, it just shouldn't hurt; should be like a queasy sensation


----------



## hammer (Jan 4, 2017)

wat said:


> like the pain or the pressure?
> 
> cause you should still FEEL it, it just shouldn't hurt; should be like a queasy sensation


pain, there was a clear difference in the top and bottom tooth, my whole mouth went numb except the tooth it was awful.  and fucking Chinese doctors dont give painkillers for pullng wisdom teeth. fuck them all


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 4, 2017)

Wisdom tooth removal, good times.


----------



## hammer (Jan 4, 2017)

god, kill me


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 4, 2017)

hammer said:


> god, kill me



@God 

You'll be fine, hammer.
Eventually.

I'm assuming they only removed 2.
With the other 2 being removed in a few weeks ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 4, 2017)

God said:


> You guys think I could get 40 players for my last game? I'm about to bounce for good, I need to see this one through though



 Bouncing for good huh? I would not mind if you come around every once in awhile. I guess I would have to catch you on Skype if you are bouncing for good.


----------



## hammer (Jan 4, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> @God
> 
> You'll be fine, hammer.
> Eventually.
> ...


yea, just two, the top just needed two extra shots and was easy to pop out.  if I got all four at once, I wouldbe fucking miserable. I can barely focuse on mafia today


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 4, 2017)

hammer said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT THE NOVOCAINE DID NOT FUCKING WORK, I HAD SEVEN FUCKING SHOTSTHE RIGHT SIDE OF MY MOUTH WAS NUMB BUT I STILL FELT THEM SAWING MY TOOTH AWAY FUCK MY LIFE



 I remember something like that happening to me years ago. Did you not say anything, hammer?


----------



## hammer (Jan 4, 2017)

Superman said:


> I remember something like that happening to me years ago. Did you not say anything, hammer?


I don't think he chould give me anymore, everything was numb. he knew, but I think he gave up


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 5, 2017)

Just finished watching Narcos last night.

Godanmit what a good show.

I'll miss Escobar. Even though he was a a bastard. Such a great love-to-hate character.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 5, 2017)

my  only complaint was the narrator/murphy talked a lot for ultimately being pretty fucking useless

javier was much better than him


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 5, 2017)

His narration was solid tho.


----------



## Santí (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah, WAD. That's a pretty autismo thing to nitpick about 

Murphy's involvement is ultimately was picked off Escobar piece by piece.


----------



## Magic (Jan 6, 2017)

What is this show about? Netflix?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 6, 2017)

Yes, a Netflix series about Pablo Escobar and the rise and fall of the Medelin Cartel.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 6, 2017)

American show that happens in Colombia with English narration and Spanish dialogue. Also lead actor and director are Brazilian (the same two guys who did Tropa de Elite).

Shows the history of Pablo Escobar and the Colombian cops/DEA agents who fought him, with a pretty good level of historical realism. The show doesn't shy itself from showing how much of a monster Escobar war.

Also script had help from the two agents to helped catch him in real life (Murphy and Javier). Who are also the main characters in the show together with Escobar.


----------



## hammer (Jan 6, 2017)

damn dentist didnt remove the whole tooth


----------



## Roman (Jan 6, 2017)

hammer said:


> damn dentist didnt remove the whole tooth



What? Did he leave the tooth half way in or something?


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 6, 2017)

I was thinking more like parts of it got stuck in there and he only got like half of it


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 6, 2017)

Poor hammer. :/


----------



## Savage (Jan 6, 2017)

The dentist that removed my wisdom teeth looked like jack black.

I had to go under because I didn't want to be awake for that shit!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 6, 2017)

hammer said:


> damn dentist didnt remove the whole tooth



You need a better dentist, someone who knows how to do his job :I


----------



## Tiger (Jan 6, 2017)

hammer said:


> damn dentist didnt remove the whole tooth



When I had my wisdom teeth out, a small shard of tooth was left behind.

It got infected, and for about two weeks I had what looked like a baseball on the side of my jaw. Now, it feels like a small marble is stuck in there right above my jawline and I can play with it and it moves around a little.

Enjoy.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 6, 2017)

I still have my wisdom teeth.

All 5 of them.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 6, 2017)

I had my 4 taken out same day. Got Valium for it.


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 6, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I still have my wisdom teeth.
> 
> *All 5 of them.*


What


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 6, 2017)

I have an extra tooth that never came out (because there's no room for it). It's inside my mouth's flesh, after the wisdom tooth.

I only found out about it when I did an x-ray a few years ago, it doesn't affect me in any way.

But it's cool to go around saying I have 33 teeth just to scare people.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 6, 2017)

Most people wouldn't immediately know that's more than normal unless you said it in a really weird way.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 6, 2017)

Yeah I know most people just shrug.


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 6, 2017)

That's pretty interesting. Be weird to have it see though. But cool none the less


----------



## hammer (Jan 6, 2017)

Roman said:


> What? Did he leave the tooth half way in or something?





Crugyr said:


> I was thinking more like parts of it got stuck in there and he only got like half of it


this, there is only a shard left


Mr. Waffles said:


> Poor hammer. :/





Savage said:


> The dentist that removed my wisdom teeth looked like jack black.
> 
> I had to go under because I didn't want to be awake for that shit!


my dentist was shit


Underworld Broker said:


> You need a better dentist, someone who knows how to do his job :I


fuck him


Law said:


> When I had my wisdom teeth out, a small shard of tooth was left behind.
> 
> It got infected, and for about two weeks I had what looked like a baseball on the side of my jaw. Now, it feels like a small marble is stuck in there right above my jawline and I can play with it and it moves around a little.
> 
> Enjoy.


god dammit 


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I still have my wisdom teeth.
> 
> All 5 of them.


ew five wisdom teeth, lucky you


Law said:


> I had my 4 taken out same day. Got Valium for it.



damn dentist didn't give me valium


----------



## Savage (Jan 6, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I still have my wisdom teeth.
> 
> All 5 of them.


I had the same amount.


----------



## Marco (Jan 6, 2017)

I never got any wisdom teeth. I walk around with 28 teeth.


----------



## Savage (Jan 6, 2017)

My wisdom grew in horizontally. I liked them lol


----------



## hammer (Jan 6, 2017)

I want some fucking morphine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2017)

Law said:


> When I had my wisdom teeth out, a small shard of tooth was left behind.
> 
> It got infected, and for about two weeks I had what looked like a baseball on the side of my jaw. Now, it feels like a small marble is stuck in there right above my jawline and I can play with it and it moves around a little.
> 
> Enjoy.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 7, 2017)

Hey @Didi


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 7, 2017)

i had all 4 of mine removed 11 years ago

i had good dental insurance so not only did i have the novocaine but also the noz so i was pretty fucking high during the procedure


----------



## hammer (Jan 7, 2017)

for some reason the office dose not like giving the gas


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 7, 2017)

it's very expensive

most Americans don't get it either


----------



## hammer (Jan 7, 2017)

I wanted to punch the doctor in the face, if seven shots don't work don't fucking pull it out


----------



## Magic (Jan 7, 2017)

a little late, but awesome xmas chiptune mix


----------



## Marco (Jan 7, 2017)

Baby skull before milk teeth drop.


----------



## Santí (Jan 8, 2017)

They had me under laughing gas, but I was getting 8 teeth removed in one procedure.


----------



## Santí (Jan 8, 2017)

Chair was comfy as fuck too, I was probably out before the gas even kicked in.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Savage (Jan 8, 2017)

Marco said:


> Baby skull before milk teeth drop.


That looks horrifying


----------



## Magic (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Jan 8, 2017)

same


----------



## Magic (Jan 8, 2017)

that dude reminds me of Pablo, rip best friend in san fran


----------



## Araragi (Jan 8, 2017)

Marco said:


> Baby skull before milk teeth drop.


I'm fine with most things but I'm genuinely grossed out by this


----------



## Magic (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Catamount (Jan 9, 2017)

Hows life


----------



## Magic (Jan 9, 2017)

oh ya ya


----------



## Magic (Jan 9, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Hows life


on winter break, happy new year!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Hero (Jan 9, 2017)

My work schedule is making me miss every fucking day phase


----------



## Tiger (Jan 10, 2017)

Are they not 24 hours?


----------



## Marco (Jan 10, 2017)

Hero works 30 hour shifts, you know. 



Hero said:


> Also I plan to deliver a Marco level performance





Marco said:


> You mean that one time I got modkilled for inactivity?



This is hilarious in hindsight.


----------



## Marco (Jan 10, 2017)

Someone save this so I can use it in a game.


----------



## hammer (Jan 10, 2017)

oh my god civ iv IS SO FUCKING LONG

also I  am on a Continent al by myself while everyone else is clusterfucked in one small space, no room to make it to the modern era while I am in the age of nukes


----------



## Tiger (Jan 10, 2017)

I just learned about deriving physical composition of elements from studying a light's spectrum. 

This needs to be taught in junior high and high school. My mind is blown. It's literally the first time anyone smart enough bothered to explain astrophysics to me in a way I could understand.


----------



## Hero (Jan 10, 2017)

I actually do. Some days I work 8am-9pm.

I wake up at 7am to get ready. When I get home at 9pm, I'll have to eat and then work out. That's 2 hours. Then I sleep for however long I can. So no I don't have too much time. And when I do with those few hours, I'm tired.

This Thursday I'm going to vegas and will be perpetually intoxicated. The line up for my this game and my schedule was a true disaster


----------



## Hero (Jan 10, 2017)

Marco said:


> Baby skull before milk teeth drop.


This is fucking disgusting btw


----------



## Catamount (Jan 10, 2017)

People keep quoting and calling it disgusting


----------



## Magic (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Jan 10, 2017)

Hero said:


> I actually do. Some days I work 8am-9pm.
> 
> I wake up at 7am to get ready. When I get home at 9pm, I'll have to eat and then work out. That's 2 hours. Then I sleep for however long I can. So no I don't have too much time. And when I do with those few hours, I'm tired.
> 
> This Thursday I'm going to vegas and will be perpetually intoxicated. The line up for my this game and my schedule was a true disaster



Damn.  
Enjoy the time off.


----------



## Magic (Jan 10, 2017)

video clip a bit distracting


----------



## Aries (Jan 10, 2017)

*FaVIIorites* Sign ups will be posted on *January 18*

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 10, 2017)

That's the day I leave for Vegas


----------



## Savage (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi guys


----------



## Magic (Jan 11, 2017)

This song is the shit.


----------



## Magic (Jan 11, 2017)

@WolfPrinceKiba Excited for the warwick rework? Holy cow that teaser....love the direction they are taking him. Holy cow his movement and stuff, he is beautiful :0


----------



## Santí (Jan 11, 2017)

We Banewick now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 11, 2017)

RemChu said:


> @WolfPrinceKiba Excited for the warwick rework? Holy cow that teaser....love the direction they are taking him. Holy cow his movement and stuff, he is beautiful :0


As long as core facets remain mostly in tact, then yes I am. The teaser showed blood scent and his ult still there so that is a good sign.

The lore stuff is looking like they are charging his backstory, which I don't approve of but it is what it is. The lore has been fucked ever since they took the league out of League of Legends.


----------



## God (Jan 11, 2017)

How the fuck are Christmas and New Years beating Halloween.


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2017)

Cuz not everyone is an amerifat
Halloween isn't a thing for most

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 11, 2017)

Before I call it quits in mafia hosting. Out of these games which one should I host? Can pick 2. HST(Naruto,Bleach,One Piece), DC Comics, Marvel vs Capcom, Super Smash Bros, Pokemon


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 11, 2017)

Before I call it quits on mafia hostring, I'm gonna host 4 games.

Yeah, right.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 11, 2017)

Do a Naruto game, and try to top Narutofia. Would like to see that.

Or Bleach. Haven't seen one here ever.


----------



## SupremeKage (Jan 11, 2017)

So wait you're going to call quits just for the year after a few more games? Seems reasonable


----------



## God (Jan 11, 2017)

Didi said:


> Cuz not everyone is an amerifat
> Halloween isn't a thing for most



Everyone knows what it is tho


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 11, 2017)

There is a big gap between knowing what it is and thinking it's better than christmas.


----------



## God (Jan 11, 2017)

No. There really isn't.


----------



## Aries (Jan 11, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Do a Naruto game, and try to top Narutofia. Would like to see that.
> 
> Or Bleach. Haven't seen one here ever.


I've lost interest in Naruto around the war arc. I can't bring myself to make a full game out of it. Even Bleach. Though when you add Bleach, Naruto and One Piece to the mix then you peaked my interest in creating roles for that kind of game.


SupremeKage said:


> So wait you're going to call quits just for the year after a few more games? Seems reasonable



I've been hosting games since late 2010. Its the culmination my hosting gig. 7 is my favorite number, 2017 is my 7th year here and Favorites VII will be the end. Poetic ending

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 11, 2017)

Pokemon-2 people want the game
Marvel vs Capcom-3 people want the game
Holy Shounen Trinity(Naruto,Bleach,One Pirce)-3 people want the game


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 11, 2017)

Oh you mean all 3 in the same game?

I'm totally down for that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 11, 2017)

God said:


> How the fuck are Christmas and New Years beating Halloween.


Law didn't even put the real best holiday on the poll : Thanksgiving 

Great food and football is al I need out of a holiday.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 11, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Do a Naruto game, and try to top Narutofia. Would like to see that.
> 
> Or Bleach. Haven't seen one here ever.


I would have made the best Naruto game this site has ever seen if not for running Favorites. Now I just don't care enough.

Bleach had a game back in 2013, bit of a trainwreck but it finished to my remembrance.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 11, 2017)

Didi said:


> Cuz not everyone is an amerifat
> Halloween isn't a thing for most



This guy thinks Americans invented Halloween.



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Law didn't even put the real best holiday on the poll : Thanksgiving
> 
> Great food and football is al I need out of a holiday.



Halloween is acknowledged by a fuckton more people than Thanksgiving, lmao.


----------



## Magic (Jan 11, 2017)

Been plenty of bleach games.


----------



## Magic (Jan 11, 2017)

"Amerifat" People in Europe are getting fat too.


----------



## God (Jan 11, 2017)

This klonopin is terrific


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 11, 2017)

Law said:


> This guy thinks Americans invented Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween is acknowledged by a fuckton more people than Thanksgiving, lmao.


It still should have been included. America is flawed as hell but it has the best holidays and sport.



RemChu said:


> Been plenty of bleach games.


Yeah but those fell to the Bleach curse.


----------



## Aries (Jan 11, 2017)

Banner for *FAVIIORITES*​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 11, 2017)

Is Marco still co-hosting?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 11, 2017)

CR finally retiring from hosting....after I got him to of it a couple of years or so ago. CR I told you to slow it down...you never listened...never...

@Aries 


 I had an idea for a 20 person game.

13 town
3 night mafia
3 day MAFIA
1 SK

 The night and day mafia would be vastly different.... vastly. Any interest and I can go into details.


----------



## Magic (Jan 11, 2017)

nevermind

Amerifat


----------



## Tiger (Jan 11, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> It still should have been included. America is flawed as hell but it has the best holidays and sport.



This guy thinks Americans invented Thanksgiving.

=p

Also @Aries the banner looks awesome. I'm already thinking about my submissions.


----------



## Magic (Jan 11, 2017)

Drew some big tits today, feels good.


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 11, 2017)

oooh cant wait for favorites

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 12, 2017)

Marco will still be co-host, Thanks Law glad you liked it. @Superman my time is up... It's time to pass the torch. go on speak more of your concept.

These are my 2 games before Favorites





*Marvel *vs *Capcom*-MafiaMania Edition​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 12, 2017)

no more marvel vs capcom?

HST is boring


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 12, 2017)

OMG I WANT TO PLAY THE HST


----------



## Aries (Jan 12, 2017)

RemChu said:


> no more marvel vs capcom?
> 
> HST is boring



Those were the ones people wanted to play the most.


----------



## hammer (Jan 12, 2017)

how many times are we going to do a HST mafia


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 12, 2017)

hammer said:


> how many times are we going to do a HST mafia


There hasn't been one since early 2013 to my remembrance.


----------



## Marco (Jan 12, 2017)

hammer said:


> how many times are we going to do a HST mafia


All depends on host and player interest.


----------



## Roman (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm down for HST mafia tho I'd rather Marvel vs Capcom, especially with the new game coming out this year.


----------



## Aries (Jan 12, 2017)

There's been plenty of naruto, bleach and one piece games but from what I recall theirs only been 2 HST Mafia games. One in 2011 which had DBZ attached to it. And a 16 player one by nitty. is there a better theme to make then the hst?


----------



## Santí (Jan 12, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> There hasn't been one since early 2013 to my remembrance.



Sarun's 70-Man game, right? 

Shit was dank.


----------



## Marco (Jan 12, 2017)

So what are the next few scheduled games? Feb, to be specific. That's when I want to do my BnH or HxH game.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 12, 2017)

Aries said:


> There's been plenty of naruto, bleach and one piece games but from what I recall theirs only been 2 HST Mafia games. One in 2011 which had DBZ attached to it. And a 16 player one by nitty. is there a better theme to make then the hst?



Nitty's was on TMF as well, so even that wasn't an NF thing. 



Marco said:


> So what are the next few scheduled games? Feb, to be specific. That's when I want to do my BnH or HxH game.



Clash of Hosts and Cube's vanillafia will likely be in Feb. Unless they miraculously fill before then.


----------



## hammer (Jan 12, 2017)

Santi said:


> Sarun's 70-Man game, right?
> 
> Shit was dank.


that was when I was good at mafia


----------



## Santí (Jan 12, 2017)

Fucking lost that game because of Shark Skin's mega-lurking


----------



## Marco (Jan 12, 2017)

Law said:


> Nitty's was on TMF as well, so even that wasn't an NF thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Clash of Hosts and Cube's vanillafia will likely be in Feb. Unless they miraculously fill before then.



Both of those are pretty big games. No way I can do a proper HxH game in Feb. I could do a 20-player BnH game though.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 12, 2017)

You could do HxH if it was going to be a series like my OP mafia have been.

Start small in the Hunter exams, and go from there?


----------



## hammer (Jan 12, 2017)

Santi said:


> Fucking lost that game because of Shark Skin's mega-lurking


and hossiem dead shitposting


----------



## Santí (Jan 12, 2017)

hossiem crying his way out of a lynch and then lurking for the rest of the game too and completely falling off radar 

That was literally my game to win


----------



## Tiger (Jan 12, 2017)

Marco said:


> Both of those are pretty big games. No way I can do a proper HxH game in Feb. I could do a 20-player BnH game though.





Law said:


> You could do HxH if it was going to be a series like my OP mafia have been.
> 
> Start small in the Hunter exams, and go from there?



And if you did HxH, I've got some roles for you to pick at like a vulture. A big HxH game that I never ended up hosting when I went on hiatus a few years ago.


----------



## Aries (Jan 12, 2017)

I want to do one more Turbo Game. Super Smash Bros, Pokemon, and Marvel vs Capcom are good candidates for one of those games



Law said:


> Nitty's was on TMF as well, so even that wasn't an NF thing.



Excellent, If that's the case will be making the game here then. Surprised their hasn't been many of those games around when it was at its at most peak few years ago


----------



## Tiger (Jan 12, 2017)

Marvel vs Capcom makes for a great Turbo. It's perfect for ITAs/public duels. 

Maybe it's because Naruto and Bleach haven't been part of the Holy Trinity for years?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 12, 2017)

who is the de facto BH mod these days


----------



## Marco (Jan 12, 2017)

Law said:


> You could do HxH if it was going to be a series like my OP mafia have been.
> 
> Start small in the Hunter exams, and go from there?



I could do that. I wouldn't limit myself to alive characters as we go on though (so many awesome characters that I love). Each game could be a couple arcs.



Law said:


> And if you did HxH, I've got some roles for you to pick at like a vulture. A big HxH game that I never ended up hosting when I went on hiatus a few years ago.



Oh, I'm 100% going to do a HxH game anyway. And I wanted to do it big. Definitely hook me up with what you have. That would be a huge help.


----------



## Marco (Jan 12, 2017)

wat said:


> who is the de facto BH mod these days


I think Xiammes is taking care of BnH. If you mean Bathhouse, that's Asriel, Kitsune, and ane.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 12, 2017)

Marco said:
			
		

> If you mean Bathhouse, that's Asriel, Kitsune, and ane.



the fuck 

reason i was sayin' is cuz u can probably get like a 15-20 game going there like Koi used to do with the section mod's blessings but uh ya idk


----------



## Santí (Jan 12, 2017)

Pretty sure Kitsune in the past said she was supportive of X-Rated Mafio games in the BH.


----------



## Marco (Jan 12, 2017)

wat said:


> the fuck
> 
> reason i was sayin' is cuz u can probably get like a 15-20 game going there like Koi used to do with the section mod's blessings but uh ya idk


I'm personally not interested in hosting in other sections. It's not that tidy, either. Sign ups go in the section we want to advertise in, game here. OP making threadmarks is also something exclusive to mafia section.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 12, 2017)

Santi said:


> Pretty sure Kitsune in the past said she was supportive of X-Rated Mafio games in the BH.





Marco said:


> I'm personally not interested in hosting in other sections. It's not that tidy, either. Sign ups go in the section we want to advertise in, game here. OP making threadmarks is also something exclusive to mafia section.



The BH is the exception to "always hosting in this section", and it only makes sense if the game is truly BH material.

I could see a small "Orgy Murder Mystery" type game being fun, coupled with dirty pictures and erotica as write-ups...but I have neither the time, nor the desire to write erotica for the BH to do something like that.

The BH is also not what it once was, tbh. There's only a handful of people I'd even want to play a game with there.


----------



## Marco (Jan 12, 2017)

Law said:


> The BH is the exception to "always hosting in this section", and it only makes sense if the game is truly BH material.
> 
> I could see a small "Orgy Murder Mystery" type game being fun, coupled with dirty pictures and erotica as write-ups...but I have neither the time, nor the desire to write erotica for the BH to do something like that.
> 
> The BH is also not what it once was, tbh. There's only a handful of people I'd even want to play a game with there.


True. A game that allows dirty pictures isn't possible anywhere but BH.

But I think BH theme can definitely work here. Like that Conception game we had where STDs were the mafia. Kek.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 12, 2017)

Law said:


> The BH is the exception to "always hosting in this section", and it only makes sense if the game is truly BH material.
> 
> I could see a small "Orgy Murder Mystery" type game being fun, coupled with dirty pictures and erotica as write-ups...but I have neither the time, nor the desire to write erotica for the BH to do something like that.
> 
> The BH is also not what it once was, tbh. There's only a handful of people I'd even want to play a game with there.



there's josh, legend, Mariko said she's interested in playing

prob a few more but idk


----------



## hammer (Jan 12, 2017)

Santi said:


> hossiem crying his way out of a lynch and then lurking for the rest of the game too and completely falling off radar
> 
> That was literally my game to win


between him revealing my whole mafia team because he was salty I was so ood and gettng  modkill over a day ban fucked me over


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 12, 2017)

Hosting in other sections can be a good idea because it helps you fill big games faster.


----------



## Marco (Jan 12, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Hosting in other sections can be a good idea because it helps you fill big games faster.



You don't have to host it in other sections for that. Just the sign ups.


----------



## SupremeKage (Jan 12, 2017)

Marco said:


> So what are the next few scheduled games? Feb, to be specific. That's when I want to do my BnH or HxH game.


I'd be so down for a HxH game


----------



## Marco (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm definitely doing one. I'll do it in Feb if I end up doing a small one, but I doubt it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 12, 2017)

I'd rather see a BnH game. I suppose we probably have had HxH games before, but BnH is a new one. And this is the new popular shounen, and the spiritual successor of Naruto (imo). It's a perfect time to make such a game.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 12, 2017)

I have no idea how to host or make a role but I kind of want to try it at least once and see how I feel about it. Suggestions on resources and such I can look at? I think it might take a bit before I feel like I am knowledgeable enough to do so but hey it never hurts to try and you got to start somewhere. I know I probably should start with a vanilla game and work my way up but other than that not sure what to do.


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 12, 2017)

I hope I'd get killua


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jan 12, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> I hope I'd get killua


not unless I get him first


----------



## SupremeKage (Jan 12, 2017)

I hope there's a Pariston role. I could see him having trolling abilities loool


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 12, 2017)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> not unless I get him first


Fight me

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Marco (Jan 12, 2017)

The HxH game will be a huge one, so all crucial characters will be in it.


----------



## SupremeKage (Jan 12, 2017)

I could see Killua having abilities such as: 

*GodSpeed: Allows Killua to avoid any actions used against him for a whole phase (or maybe whole cycle)*

*Thunderbolt: Allows killua to stun target causing them to be roleblocked for a phase.*


----------



## Marco (Jan 12, 2017)

I was actually Killua Zoldyk in Favorites IV. Part of Elemental Mafia with Korra as our Godfather. Lost by an inch.


----------



## Roman (Jan 13, 2017)

HxH Mafia game.

Never in my life have I needed something so much and never known until I heard it.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 13, 2017)

Anyone here playing Titanfall 2 on ps4?


----------



## Araragi (Jan 13, 2017)

i don't even have a ps4


----------



## Tiger (Jan 13, 2017)

Chaos said:


> Anyone here playing Titanfall 2 on ps4?



No, but a buddy of mine is, and he's in love with it. Probably going to cheat on his wife with it and tell it he'll get a divorce (but we all know he won't)


----------



## Savage (Jan 13, 2017)

Senjou said:


> i don't even have a ps4


You've had the avi for a while now. Seems like a record


----------



## Araragi (Jan 13, 2017)

Savage said:


> You've had the avi for a while now. Seems like a record


I actually took it off before and replaced it with another for a few days, then put this one back on


----------



## God (Jan 13, 2017)

Chaos said:


> Anyone here playing Titanfall 2 on ps4?



Getting the bundle with battlefield 1 on origin. $75


----------



## God (Jan 13, 2017)

Senjou said:


> i don't even have a ps4



This. For now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 13, 2017)

>2017
>console gaming

brb i need to fax my reaction image to that


----------



## Aries (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## God (Jan 13, 2017)

Origin is on pc, just FYI. It's like steam.

And there also bitchy console exclusives that you have to get the system for, like Pokémon for instance.


----------



## Magic (Jan 14, 2017)

Any of you ever get like a role block? Making town roles.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2017)

I don't have money to have more than one console at a time. So I always go with the nintendo one. Right now it's a 3DS.

Never owned a non nintendo videogame in my life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hammer (Jan 14, 2017)

omg civ vi has one of the msot annoying chinese songs people who learn chinese know


----------



## Magic (Jan 14, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I don't have money to have more than one console at a time. So I always go with the nintendo one. Right now it's a 3DS.
> 
> Never owned a non nintendo videogame in my life.


Much Wow.
im getting a switch in march


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm getting a Switch some other year because there is no way this will be launched at less than 1000 dollars in Brazil.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 14, 2017)

wat said:


> >2017
> >console gaming
> 
> brb i need to fax my reaction image to that


Exclusives are a bitch. Bloodborne and The Last Guardian for PS4, Zelda BOTW for Nintendo.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2017)

I actually watched the Switch trailer.

I want it. Badly. Now.

But at the $300 price tag... scratch what I said about $1000, this shit will cost $1500 here. And that's not considering the actual price of the dollar in my currency which is so high lately.

2019 will be a good year though.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 14, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I actually watched the Switch trailer.
> 
> I want it. Badly. Now.
> 
> ...


By then there will be Zelda BotW, Super Mario Odyssey, Xenoblade Chronicles 2, Shin Megami Tensei V and maybe a new Metroid or some other new big titles.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 14, 2017)

I've only owned Playstation consoles since my Atari, Nintendo, and Sega.

I don't understand why anyone would pick a Wii over a PS3 or PS4. And I don't like portable consoles at all.

No idea why Switch is all of a sudden so good, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 14, 2017)

Law said:


> I've only owned Playstation consoles since my Atari, Nintendo, and Sega.
> 
> I don't understand why anyone would pick a Wii over a PS3 or PS4. And I don't like portable consoles at all.
> 
> No idea why Switch is all of a sudden so good, though.


It isn't, Zelda BotW is though. You can play it on Wii U but the Switch version is the definitive one. For me, Nintendo first party franchises are better than Sony's and exclusives are the thing that matters to me with consoles. Any multiplat is usually on PC, so I'd rather play it there with better graphics and potentially mods. 

I would never have bought a PS4 if The Last Guardian didn't release, only have one where I live as my best friend and roommate bought one over a year ago. Team Ico games are the only must have first party that Sony has to me.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 14, 2017)

I watched a trailer for BotW. Scenery looks nice, but the game itself didn't interest me.

PS4 has the capability for those graphics in games coming out that I'm more interested in, so iunno.

For Honor, and Horizon Zero Dawn both look more interesting to me.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 14, 2017)

Law said:


> I watched a trailer for BotW. Scenery looks nice, but the game itself didn't interest me.
> 
> PS4 has the capability for those graphics in games coming out that I'm more interested in, so iunno.
> 
> For Honor, and Horizon Zero Dawn both look more interesting to me.


PC Graphics>>>>>>PS4 or XB1

Horizon Zero Dawn looks good but the developers track record isn't, nor does it's gameplay look as good as Zelda's. Zelda is the greatest franchise in all of gaming, so I shall be playing BotW day one where I will wait until after I finish that to buy Horizon(depending on reviews).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Jan 14, 2017)

I definitely disagree with that opinion.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Zelda is the greatest franchise in all of gaming



I'm saddened that I can only give 1 like to this.

Best post you made this year.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 14, 2017)

selling likes write me for more info


----------



## Santí (Jan 14, 2017)

The Switch's pricing is definitely a concern, and when you look closely you'll see that the main console itself only costs $100 and the rest of the price comes from the components. 

Things like graphics are a nice luxury, but have never been a selling point for me when it comes to gaming, and Nintendo has never been one for pure processing power. 

Hell, the GCN was more powerful than the PS2 and the Xbox (yes, trust me on this one), and that didn't help it much at all now did it?


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2017)

wat said:


> selling likes write me for more info



How much ? >.>


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 14, 2017)

right now im offering a deal of 50 likes for $5 ^.^


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2017)

wat said:


> right now im offering a deal of 50 likes for $5 ^.^



You must be desperate for money then. 
I suggest you try that se7en guy.
Or Oro if he were still around.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 14, 2017)

perhaps i should promote my services elsewhere


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2017)

wat said:


> perhaps i should promote my services elsewhere



Get someone to do a forumwide announcement for you.
Surely that will get you some customers.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 14, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm saddened that I can only give 1 like to this.
> 
> Best post you made this year.


I've had this set for forever and yet you never figured it is my favorite game franchise?

Majora's Mask is my favorite game of all time. Link's Awakening is fourth all time for me and Wind Waker is in my top 15. Outside of the CD-i games and somewhat Phantom Hourglass, there are no bad Zelda games. Four to five(especially if BotW is amazing as I think it will be) games that can be considered the GOAT.

I hope that you are around when I run my Majora's Mask game on The Syndicate, will send you an invite when I put up sign-ups. It is invite only for NF.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Jan 14, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I've had this set for forever and yet you never figured it is my favorite game franchise?
> 
> Majora's Mask is my favorite game of all time. Link's Awakening is fourth all time for me and Wind Waker is in my top 15. Outside of the CD-i games and somewhat Phantom Hourglass, there are no bad Zelda games. Four to five(especially if BotW is amazing as I think it will be) games that can be considered the GOAT.
> 
> I hope that you are around when I run my Majora's Mask game on The Syndicate, will send you an invite when I put up sign-ups. It is invite only for NF.



Still remember that Majora's Mask analysis article you posted around 2014 

Some enlightening shit.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2017)

Santi said:


> The Switch's pricing is definitely a concern, and when you look closely you'll see that the main console itself only costs $100 and the rest of the price comes from the components.
> 
> Things like graphics are a nice luxury, but have never been a selling point for me when it comes to gaming, and Nintendo has never been one for pure processing power.
> 
> Hell, the GCN was more powerful than the PS2 and the Xbox (yes, trust me on this one), and that didn't help it much at all now did it?



Nintendo has only had two consoles with mote processing power than the competition: N64 and GC. They both lost the console wars.

The logic in gaming is actually the opposite: the winner is almost never the one with the most processing power.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm not a Zelda fan, but I'd play a Zelda game hosted by someone who believes it to be the greatest game ever...even if I can't possibly agree. That game is a guarantee to be good.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm a huge zelda fan but my favorite game ever is Paper Mario.

I think the main reason I even bought my gamecube was because of Paper Mario 2. And it was worth it.

Heck, I think I'm gonna add Paper Mario to the list of games I wanna host some day.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2017)

MM was the first zelda game I ever played. I hated it. The start of the game (recovering the ocarina) is very punishing to inexperienced gamers. Specially ones who don't speak English at all, like me at the time.

Then I gave the series a chance with Ocarina of time and loved it.

Then later I would go back to Majora with the help of a walkthrough, and at a time of my life where I was already able to read English, and it would become my favorite zelda.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I've had this set for forever and yet you never figured it is my favorite game franchise?
> 
> Majora's Mask is my favorite game of all time. Link's Awakening is fourth all time for me and Wind Waker is in my top 15. Outside of the CD-i games and somewhat Phantom Hourglass, there are no bad Zelda games. Four to five(especially if BotW is amazing as I think it will be) games that can be considered the GOAT.
> 
> I hope that you are around when I run my Majora's Mask game on The Syndicate, will send you an invite when I put up sign-ups. It is invite only for NF.



I... knew you were a Zelda fan. >.>
Not like this is the first time you talked about your love for the series.

I was just saying I wanted to give that post more likes....

Also, Link's Awakening at 4 gets my approval.

When the time comes, send me an invite and I'll be there with bells and whistles (or however that saying goes....).


----------



## Santí (Jan 14, 2017)

Only got to play Paper Mario on N64, and I ended up getting stuck on THIS scumbag:


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2017)

I don't like Link's Awakening much. It's ridiculously easy compared to most zeldas of its time.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2017)

Santi said:


> Only got to play Paper Mario on N64, and I ended up getting stuck on THIS scumbag:



Oh boy.

I took like a week to beat him. Multiple tries a day. Good times.

The final boss is way harder though.

And Paper Mario 2 has even harder bosses. But by the time I got to it I had beaten the first game 7 times already so it wasn't that hard.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I don't like Link's Awakening much. It's ridiculously easy compared to most zeldas of its time.



Link's Awakening was the first Zelda I owned and finished.
Ending was some sad shit mang. :/

> easy

Tell that to my.. 12(?) year old self who was stuck on trying to get the sword for days....

Ballad of the Windfish is my favourite Zelda song even.


----------



## Savage (Jan 14, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Zelda BotW


Honestly might get a wii U or take my nephew to play this game


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2017)

-> Getting a WiiU just to play the new Zelda instead of the Switch.

Literally why.


----------



## Aries (Jan 14, 2017)

it's cheaper getting a Wii-u +Zelda in comparison to getting Switch+ Zelda


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2017)

Yeah but you are paying for a dead console soon to have no online gaming and no exclusives si ce everything worthwhile is being ported to tthee SwitCh.


----------



## Santí (Jan 14, 2017)

Aries said:


> it's cheaper getting a Wii-u +Zelda in comparison to getting Switch+ Zelda



>Putting short term savings ahead of long-term profits

Gahahahaha


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 14, 2017)

Law said:


> I'm not a Zelda fan, but I'd play a Zelda game hosted by someone who believes it to be the greatest game ever...even if I can't possibly agree. That game is a guarantee to be good.


Well you unfortunately wouldn't be allowed in this one as I've passed ideas for it by you. Would love to have you play if that wasn't the case.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 14, 2017)

Oh I forgot about that.


----------



## hammer (Jan 14, 2017)

why do people like pewdepie


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 14, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I... knew you were a Zelda fan. >.>
> Not like this is the first time you talked about your love for the series.
> 
> I was just saying I wanted to give that post more likes....
> ...


By 4 I meant my fourth favorite game ever, not just Zelda. Second favorite Zelda after Majora's Mask, both directed/written by the amazing Koizumi, whose storytelling talent is wasted on the Mario series.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 14, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I don't like Link's Awakening much. It's ridiculously easy compared to most zeldas of its time.


Most Zelda's are easy, LA is harder than any of the 3D games except for Majora's Mask. Link's Awakening has the best storytelling in the series alongside Majora's Mask, both thanks to the brilliant Koizumi.


----------



## Aries (Jan 14, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Yeah but you are paying for a dead console soon to have no online gaming and no exclusives si ce everything worthwhile is being ported to tthee SwitCh.



Some people are turned off by the price of the Switch. If zeldas the only game you want to play then don't see why it would be hard to believe that some would opt to go for the cheaper version. I'm getting the Switch but that would be for the holidays or when Smash Bros comes out at a later date. 


Santi said:


> >Putting short term savings ahead of long-term profits
> 
> Gahahahaha



You know they say that all Consoles are created equal, but . See, normally if you go one on one with another console, you got a 50/50 chance of profit. But   Then you add paid online subscription to the mix, your chances of profit . 

March 3rd.


----------



## Araragi (Jan 14, 2017)

hammer said:


> why do people like pewdepie


i think it's because he was a pioneer in youtube stardom and a lot of people rode that wave since he was sort of creative. Almost like a right time right place thing. 

But from what I understand, he's completely abysmal currently.


----------



## Magic (Jan 14, 2017)

I decided to get a switch as soon as I heard No More Heroes 3 is coming.

*dances*


fucking love this game


----------



## Araragi (Jan 14, 2017)

wat said:


> right now im offering a deal of 50 likes for $5 ^.^


@Orochicimaru


----------



## Magic (Jan 14, 2017)

This is me


----------



## Aries (Jan 14, 2017)

Marvel vs Capcom or Marvel vs Dc


----------



## Araragi (Jan 14, 2017)

marvel vs dc


----------



## Magic (Jan 14, 2017)

=[ since im more of a gamer i would always pick crapcom


marvel vs dc could be interesting.

Moon Knight and Batman in the same game


----------



## Savage (Jan 14, 2017)

Aries said:


> it's cheaper getting a Wii-u +Zelda in comparison to getting Switch+ Zelda


My main console right now is X1. Makes no sense to buy a new console for 1 game.  Not unless I see more games I'd invest in from Nintendo


----------



## Araragi (Jan 14, 2017)

my main console is my right hand tbh. Haven't played vidya in a while.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 14, 2017)

Aries said:


> Marvel vs Capcom or Marvel vs Dc



Marvel and DC vs Capcom

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Savage (Jan 14, 2017)

Not sure why I quoted CR and not ddl


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 14, 2017)

I've been a big fan of Mario franchise games. We got a wii awhile back and got all the sports Mario games for it.

I really enjoyed when they did the anniversary special game that brought back the first 4 Mario games
In it. 

Actually just redid the super Mario bros game for wii the other day with family, took us 5 hours to beat it with 4 people, which is chaotic as shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hammer (Jan 14, 2017)

Senjou said:


> i think it's because he was a pioneer in youtube stardom and a lot of people rode that wave since he was sort of creative. Almost like a right time right place thing.
> 
> But from what I understand, he's completely abysmal currently.


I find him trying to talk funny annoying


----------



## God (Jan 14, 2017)

Ddl you talking about the thousand year door?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2017)

Savage said:


> My main console right now is X1. Makes no sense to buy a new console for 1 game.  Not unless I see more games I'd invest in from Nintendo



Buying a WiiU makes even less sense. It's a dead console. Nintendo is rushing to sweep it under the rug because it's a black mark in their history.

You get a lame library that is all going to be on the Switch anyway, and a soon to be shut down internet access (based on how fast they shut down the Wii amd DS ones).


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2017)

God said:


> Ddl you talking about the thousand year door?



Yeah. Im calling it paper mario 2 cuz it's shorter to write.


----------



## Didi (Jan 14, 2017)

Majora's Mask is my favourite game of all time as well, good taste Wolf


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 14, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Buying a WiiU makes even less sense. It's a dead console. Nintendo is rushing to sweep it under the rug because it's a black mark in their history.
> 
> You get a lame library that is all going to be on the Switch anyway, and a soon to be shut down internet access (based on how fast they shut down the Wii amd DS ones).


A fair deal of good-great games on the system probably won't get ported. Donkey Kong Tropical Freeze, Pikmin 3, Wonderful 101. Xenoblade Chronicles X, Fatal Frame, Mario 3D World and a few others I'm forgetting off the top of my head.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 14, 2017)

Didi said:


> Majora's Mask is my favourite game of all time as well, good taste Wolf


IIRC you're also part of the church of Stannis, so your great tastes extends to books

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Jan 14, 2017)

Ugh Wii...just no.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Santí (Jan 14, 2017)

Law said:


> Ugh Wii...just no.



It was a huge marketing success, you have to admit, and some of the most fun multiplayer party games I've played came out of it.


----------



## God (Jan 14, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Yeah. Im calling it paper mario 2 cuz it's shorter to write.



I missed out on that game cuz I had a shitty childhood but damn it looked fun


----------



## Didi (Jan 14, 2017)

God said:


> I missed out on that game cuz I had a shitty childhood but damn it looked fun




bro
get them
emulate if you have to
Paper Mario 1 and Paper Mario TTYD are fucking great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi guys. Just to let you know: the ToG game is coming.  Seriously. It's one of the things I'm working on right now. 

Other things are: life. That's my number one priority. I'm not doing good. I haven't been doing good for a few years now and it takes a lot of guts to admit it to my 'platonic Internet friends'. I've got to work on myself. And really, myself is in a bad place. So yeah. Hate to disappoint you again, but the Tower of God game will be there in the coming few months. But now, me first. So that.

Btw I'm drunk that's why I say this otherwise I'd never admit anything is bad. Bleh.

Beh.

Fml.

Sorry.

K.

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 14, 2017)

I made that post...


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 14, 2017)

Sorry.


----------



## Didi (Jan 14, 2017)

Everything's going to be alright Sinbroven


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 14, 2017)

I wish it was that easy.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 14, 2017)

But thanks. I need every little bit of support I can get.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 14, 2017)

Sorry for sounding like a depressed mofo. Not like me at all. Needed to get it of my chest to everybody.  And you guys are part of everybody, so...

Thanks for being a part of my life people! <3

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2017)

Stop being a hoe


----------



## God (Jan 14, 2017)

Didi said:


> bro
> get them
> emulate if you have to
> Paper Mario 1 and Paper Mario TTYD are fucking great



Already planning on getting a gamecube just for it


----------



## Tiger (Jan 14, 2017)

Santi said:


> It was a huge marketing success, you have to admit, and some of the most fun multiplayer party games I've played came out of it.



There are a lot of things that get people to spend a lot of money on them that make me considerably puzzled, even slightly amused. Wii is one of them. The controller  and its games were a novelty for about 5 minutes. Then I shook my head and went back to a real console.


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 14, 2017)

It gen cool if someone hosted a video game mafia mashup. You guys are really reminding me of the good ol days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Jan 14, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> It gen cool if someone hosted a video game mafia mashup. You guys are really reminding me of the good ol days



Turn that nostalgia into a Faves submission. Those sign-ups open tomorrow IIRC.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 14, 2017)

Law said:


> Turn that nostalgia into a Faves submission. Those sign-ups open tomorrow IIRC.


Oh I thought it was the 18th


----------



## Santí (Jan 14, 2017)

Where the fuck is CR and why hasn't Dragonball started yet


----------



## Aries (Jan 14, 2017)

I actually have a idea to make a video game mash up as one of my final games. I have this brand new concept want to make a thing similar to Laix's Manga Mash ups


----------



## Santí (Jan 14, 2017)

Invoke the Devil's name, they say.


----------



## Savage (Jan 14, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Buying a WiiU makes even less sense. It's a dead console. Nintendo is rushing to sweep it under the rug because it's a black mark in their history.
> 
> You get a lame library that is all going to be on the Switch anyway, and a soon to be shut down internet access (based on how fast they shut down the Wii amd DS ones).


My nephews have one so I don't have to buy one.


----------



## God (Jan 14, 2017)

I hate what they've been doing to sonic. It had the potential to compete with Mario when they first started.

Sonic heroes is still my shit though.


----------



## Aries (Jan 14, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> Oh I thought it was the 18th



It is


----------



## Santí (Jan 15, 2017)

God said:


> Sonic heroes is still my shit though.



Exactly when the games started fucking up tho, that was the genesis of Sonic fuckups.


----------



## Santí (Jan 15, 2017)

God said:


> great stage designs



Here's the problem: It was the same maps over and over again. Each team just had different difficulty settings and different objectives.

The same type we'd see in the different missions on any stage in Sonic Adventure 2: Battle


----------



## God (Jan 15, 2017)

Santi said:


> Here's the problem: It was the same maps over and over again. Each team just had different difficulty settings and different objectives.
> 
> The same type we'd see in the different missions on any stage in Sonic Adventure 2: Battle



There was a haunted castle, rain forest, air fleet, metropolis, etc. I thought the maps were dope.

Heroes was a step down from adventure and nowhere near classic or advance, but far above SHADOW 

That shit was so laughable.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 15, 2017)

Law said:


> There are a lot of things that get people to spend a lot of money on them that make me considerably puzzled, even slightly amused. Wii is one of them. The controller  and its games were a novelty for about 5 minutes. Then I shook my head and went back to a real console.



You are a hardcore gamer.

That makes you one among multiple gamer markets.

It doesn't make sense for you to buythe Wii. It makes a lot of sense for other markets to.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 15, 2017)

Nintendo has no hope at competing with Sony and MS at hardcore gaming (and it's not like those have a hope at competing with PC either to it's a pointless battle anyway). They'd rather make games for casuals, for middle aged gamers who just want to repeat their childhood experiences, for people who like multiplayer at the couch, for people whose gaming experiences have been shaped by Mario and Zelda, and so on.

I saw a bunch of people super excited for Bomberman after the switch presentation. Nintendo made sure to secure it as an exclusive, because there is a market for that.


----------



## God (Jan 15, 2017)

Nintendo has a niche fanbase, they don't seem to care much for expanding beyond that.


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Hi guys. Just to let you know: the ToG game is coming.  Seriously. It's one of the things I'm working on right now.
> 
> Other things are: life. That's my number one priority. I'm not doing good. I haven't been doing good for a few years now and it takes a lot of guts to admit it to my 'platonic Internet friends'. I've got to work on myself. And really, myself is in a bad place. So yeah. Hate to disappoint you again, but the Tower of God game will be there in the coming few months. But now, me first. So that.
> 
> ...



New year. I will be wishing you the best my friend~ Godspeed with the psychology stuff!


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2017)

For you MOBA people, this game is very fun. 

There is no creep/lanes stuff though. More focused on actions and skill.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 15, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You are a hardcore gamer.
> 
> That makes you one among multiple gamer markets.
> 
> It doesn't make sense for you to buythe Wii. It makes a lot of sense for other markets to.



Considering I very rarely play any game these days...I'd say I'm not a gamer at all.

But when I do play, it's more strategic games that I like, and progression games. But it's true that I used to play MMOs online, and was pretty wrapped up in them for a few years. Just not anymore.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 15, 2017)

Law said:


> Considering I very rarely play any game these days...I'd say I'm not a gamer at all.
> 
> But when I do play, it's more strategic games that I like, and progression games. But it's true that I used to play MMOs online, and was pretty wrapped up in them for a few years. Just not anymore.


All the best strategy games are on PC, dat Civilization VI.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 15, 2017)

Never played a Civ game. But yes, most worthwhile games are on PC.

But there are quite a few games on PS1-4 that I would consider strategic as well. I'm not as into the 'grow your world and gain technology before your opponent' template most people think of when they say RTS. That's meh.

I think of tactics, often when they coincide with RPG elements, and creativity and story. Like FFT, Dark Wizard, even Disgaea. I also played No Man's Sky for a while...but quickly realized my initial assumption that it was more an advertisement for their technology than a fleshed out game was 100% accurate.


----------



## Santí (Jan 15, 2017)

RemChu said:


> For you MOBA people, this game is very fun.
> 
> There is no creep/lanes stuff though. More focused on actions and skill.



Played it a while back earlier in beta.

Freya is 10/10.


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2017)

Yo I mainly play Freya as well. She is a beast.


----------



## Marco (Jan 15, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> All the best strategy games are on PC, dat Civilization VI.


Brother, you need to play Crusader Kings II.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marco (Jan 15, 2017)

Watch this.


Or don't watch it, actually. If you have 15 minutes, put this video on 1.25x speed and play it in the background. Just listen to them and what they're doing. Maybe check the vid anytime you hear something interesting. 

Suggesting this because the game looked boring as fuck when I first watched it. It wasn't until I "heard" what people do in the game that I knew I had to play it. I bought it a month back. I'm thoroughly addicted. Played it every single day since.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Jan 15, 2017)

The current campaign I'm playing, I started as Ivar the Boneless. Ragnar had just died. So I rallied my brothers and attacked British Isles of course. Took over a couple of counties and shit, but there was some fuck ups on the negotiation tables or whatever and all I got was a tiny fucking island in the north while this annoying fucking viking cousin of mine took over the entire of Mercia.

Over the next 20 years, I slowly took over Ireland as I prepared to invade England. Raiding Francia to make loads of money. Got a fearsome reputation as a Sea King. After much work, I finally declared war on Mercia, Wessex, and Northumberland, all ruled by cousins and brothers of mine. And then shit hit the fan. I hadn't paid attention. Three princes and princesses from Mercia and Wessex had married into the Empire of Francia = allied empire.

So now I had 15,000 men against my brothers' 20,000 total and Francia's 50,000+. I sent my Marshall and best commanders with three armies of 4,000 each to meet the enemies in England (my nation being the top of Scotland and most of Ireland). Francia's distance from us helped me, as I was able to eliminate the most of my brothers' armies before Francia landed. I had like 1k men left after regrouping in a stronghold. And that's when Francia landed. 50,000 men. 5 armies of 10k men each.

Now, while I had sent these 12,000 men to die, I left with the last 3,000 in a fleet to the capital of Francia, Paris. As war raged in England, I sailed down the Siene and waited near Paris. Waited for French armies to get away. And then I sieged Paris. Captured the fookin King. Victory achieved.

After we settled terms of peace, I immediately broke truce and sieged Paris again. This time, I kidnapped the Princess and took her home. Now, I need to explain how taking over other kingdoms, counties, duchies, etc works. To declare war on someone, you need a casus belli. A valid reason. Usually it's birthright, but there are others, too. I could attack my brothers as we all shared claims on each others' realms. But to conquest further, I'd need other reasons.

Okay, so getting back to the kidnapped Princess. This was because I wanted to take over France next. For which I'd need a valid claim. Birthright. Which means impregnating the Princess. In CK2, when you die, you play as your heir. So, 20 years later, I died and took over as my young son. With a strong claim on Francia.

And then I put my plan to take over the rest of Europe into motion.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 15, 2017)

I really do need to play civ 6 more it is great. Problem us I got a ton of other new games and its tough to give them all proper attention when I want to play all of them equally.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Jan 15, 2017)

@Marco I needed a fresh pair of pants after reading that.

However, could you have started the game as a young French noble instead? Or a viking?

Or do you have to start the game the exact way you did?


----------



## Marco (Jan 15, 2017)

You can! It's amazing.

You can start the game as any landed character. From a humble count to a glorious emperor. Spanning dozens of empires, over hundreds of kingdoms, over thousands of duchies and counties. From the north-western tip of Europe to the east of India. About 600 years from 700s to 1400s. Pretty much every important historical ruler of that time is represented.

And you can even create your very own character.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 15, 2017)

Looks like you need to purchase DLCs to start prior than 1000AD, and the game always ends @1453AD.

And you can't play as a pope, or as a member of the Templar Knights. 

I think it would be fun to play as an Italian noble or powerful banker like the Medici family.


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2017)

You can literally start as anyone (with a title) at any time between idk 800ish and 1400ish

CK2 is goddamn amazing, love that game
should pick it up again sometime


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2017)

Yeah the base start date is the battle of Hastings, so that's 1056 iirc

think that's more fun anyway cuz shit is sloooooow in the earlier eras due to low tech


A good way to get started in learning the basics is taking the Count of Dublin in 1056, Ireland is commonly referred to as Tutorial Island cuz you start off with one or two counties and can easily work your way up from that cuz there are no larger rulers on the island, just equivalent to you


----------



## Tiger (Jan 15, 2017)

Didi said:


> You can literally start as anyone (with a title) at any time between idk 800ish and 1400ish
> 
> CK2 is goddamn amazing, love that game
> should pick it up again sometime



It says "1066 to 1453" unless you have a DLC expansion like Charlemagne, which allows you to start in 769.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 15, 2017)

Can you start in Italy?


----------



## Marco (Jan 15, 2017)

Law said:


> Looks like you need to purchase DLCs to start prior than 1000AD, and the game always ends @1453AD.



Yep. Old Gods and Charlemagne. You also need Rajas of India DLC for the Eastern ends of the whole map. And all the other DLC bring lot of functionality to the game. But you can still enjoy the base game, which starts in Europe.

There's a free demo on Steam, IIRC. You can try out the game there. Buy the base game if you like and then you can keep buying DLC after every 20-30 hours. You could also wait for a Steam sale. They always slash down CKII around 70-90%.



> And you can't play as a pope, or as a member of the Templar Knights.
> 
> I think it would be fun to play as an Italian noble or powerful banker like the Medici family.



Yeah, Merchant Republics are fun. You can't play as Pope, but you can install a pope of your own and vassalize the Papacy. You can also reform other religions. In my current Norse campaign, I reformed the Asutru religion, so now not only am I the Emperor of a majority of Europe, I'm also the religious head of one of the most powerful religions in the world. I destroyed catholicism already but orthodox branch still exists. And I haven't yet reached the Muslims.


----------



## Marco (Jan 15, 2017)

Law said:


> Can you start in Italy?


Yep. My very second campaign (after I was done as Count of Dublin of Noobie Island), I started as Duke of Apulia, reformed the Roman Empire (not the holy one - the ancient one). Pope was my bitch, of course.


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2017)

Law said:


> Can you start in Italy?




I think you need one of the DLCs so play as merchant republics but not sure
but there's also some proper dukes and earls there so yeah ofc


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2017)

Also 1066-1453 is a long ass time, don't be worried about that, you'll be putting in lots of hours before you complete that

and you could always just pirate the game + dlcs you want


----------



## Marco (Jan 15, 2017)

Kek, in this Viking campaign, after I reformed my religion, the Pope called a crusade on me. It got hectic as fuck (this was before I had eradicated Catholicism). I ended that war also by capturing the Pope, in Rome. Anyway, after that I vassalized his bitch ass. Somehow he turned out to be a wicked commander though, and now leads my armies when I call Great Holy Wars (equivalent of Crusades for Reformed Pagans) on Christians and Muslims.


----------



## Marco (Jan 15, 2017)

Yep, I've never played a campaign longer than 5-6 generations. Like 200-300 years max.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 15, 2017)

That's what I'd do, probably. Start in Florence or Venice and work my way up. Doesn't matter if it's merchants or nobility, really.

Or 'Germany'/the Holy Roman Empire, and invade west. Being the pope's Holy Roman Emperor would be pretty cool. I did a 35 page paper on Charlemagne back in College.


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2017)

CK2 is at its most fun for me when I'm trying to get the best heir possible,  and securing all sorts of far-out claims for them by assassinating everyone before them in line

Aka when it becomes an i*c*st and Murder simulator

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2017)

Law said:


> That's what I'd do, probably. Start in Florence or Venice and work my way up. Doesn't matter if it's merchants or nobility, really.
> 
> Or 'Germany'/the Holy Roman Empire, and invade west. Being the pope's Holy Roman Emperor would be pretty cool. I did a 35 page paper on Charlemagne back in College.





iirc playing HRE can be pretty tough because there's loads of shit going on ALL THE TIME because you're in charge of sooooooo many dudes, and unless you totally reform their whole system it can be hard to secure the heir you want to actually take over upon your death because of the whole elector bizniz


but it's fun yeah


----------



## Tiger (Jan 15, 2017)

Atm, I think I'd get bored if it became too easy to take over everything unrealistic.

I know my history, and how difficult it would have been for someone to do X. And if it was a lot easier for me to accomplish, I'd start to lose interest. 

Abolishing Catholicism and capturing the Pope, for example.

When sacking Rome, did armies from dozens of other countries numbering in the hundreds of thousands come to oust you from the papal seat?

It's not like rulers and people at the time were so easily swayed in their loyalties. They'd rather kill a corrupted papacy and its usurper and then put their own on the seat than be led by someone they didn't respect...power of that person notwithstanding. Fear of God is an unstable variable in a game like this. 



Didi said:


> iirc playing HRE can be pretty tough because there's loads of shit going on ALL THE TIME because you're in charge of sooooooo many dudes, and unless you totally reform their whole system it can be hard to secure the heir you want to actually take over upon your death because of the whole elector bizniz
> 
> 
> but it's fun yeah



Pretty much exactly why I find that area and its history interesting.


----------



## Marco (Jan 15, 2017)

In my Holy Roman Empire, it's my pope.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 15, 2017)

Marco said:


> In my Holy Roman Empire, it's my pope.



This is sort of my point. I'm not interested in being the ruler of Europe. I'm interested in playing a historically accurate role in the complex politics of striving for greatness dynastically.


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2017)

Law said:


> This is sort of my point. I'm not interested in being the ruler of Europe. I'm interested in playing a historically accurate role in the complex politics of striving for greatness dynastically.




That's definitely possible
it's why I like the game
cuz I'm also not interested in just blobbing and painting the map (which is why I like this game much more than the EU games)
but instead you can do all sorts of interesting stuff and there's definitely complex dynasty politics going on

Making alliances through marriages, securing heirs, et cetera all that jazz


Plus all the crazy shit I love from history
like setting up an anti-pope


----------



## Marco (Jan 15, 2017)

Law said:


> Atm, I think I'd get bored if it became too easy to take over everything unrealistic.
> 
> I know my history, and how difficult it would have been for someone to do X. And if it was a lot easier for me to accomplish, I'd start to lose interest.
> 
> Abolishing Catholicism and capturing the Pope, for example.



It's not too easy at all. Trust me. It's the hardest game I've ever played. It beats you down sometimes. It took a lot of planning, management, elbow rubbing, and a bit of luck to succeed. And I wasn't even playing Ironman mode. So if things really went sour, I could revert to a previous save.

It is a game in the end though. If you play enough, you can exploit mechanics. But it's very rare, and the game is patched so regularly that the more gamey things didn't last.



> When sacking Rome, did armies from dozens of other countries numbering in the hundreds of thousands come to oust you from the papal seat?
> 
> It's not like rulers and people at the time were so easily swayed in their loyalties. They'd rather kill a corrupted papacy and its usurper and then put their own on the seat than be led by someone they didn't respect...power of that person notwithstanding. Fear of God is an unstable variable in a game like this.



When I sacked Rome that first time, I just settled peace terms and left. It wasn't after I took over all of France, Aquitaine, Germany, pretty much most of West Europe when I vassalized him. Before that, I still installed members of my own religion as most of my powerful vassals. I pissed a lot of people off. Had to deal with Independence wars and peasant revolts a lot. And yeah, the resistance was tremendous when I actually went after Rome.



Law said:


> This is sort of my point. I'm not interested in being the ruler of Europe. I'm interested in playing a historically accurate role in the complex politics of striving for greatness dynastically.


Yeah, you can play however you want. There's no goal to the game. Just endless scenarios in a massive titanic ginormous sandbox.


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2017)

Plus you can't just start wars and conquer shit
you gotta have a casus belli
and then you need the proper claims (and matching casus belli + right peace agreement) to actually secure the stuff you want out of a war


Can't just sack Rome and say 'okay this is mine now' if you started a war with the Papacy over some religious quarrel or a disputed claim on some swiss duchy or whatever


----------



## Marco (Jan 15, 2017)

Yeah, getting claims to lands you want is very crucial, and can be quite tough.

Like, I had to kidnap that Princess to get the claim for my future son.


----------



## Marco (Jan 15, 2017)

Watch that video I linked above. Shit is gravy, yo.

FYI: Game is information overload. Best way to learn to play the game is to watch Arumba's Tutorial Let's play on youtube. That's how I learned, at least. Watch as you play. Not literally as you play, but like, don't try to watch the whole series before starting. Watch a couple episodes, then fire up the game and do the starting things and maybe experiment more or go back and watch more videos.

You can also read some helpful guides online. Go to r/ck2 and you can find a link to nice resources in the sidebar. There's also a very nice official wiki that you can peruse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Jan 15, 2017)

Marco said:


> Watch that video I linked above. Shit is gravy, yo.
> 
> FYI: Game is information overload. Best way to learn to play the game is to watch Arumba's Tutorial Let's play on youtube. That's how I learned, at least. Watch as you play. Not literally as you play, but like, don't try to watch the whole series before starting. Watch a couple episodes, then fire up the game and do the starting things and maybe experiment more or go back and watch more videos.
> 
> You can also read some helpful guides online. Go to r/ck2 and you can find a link to nice resources in the sidebar. There's also a very nice official wiki that you can peruse.



Good fcking looks homie.


----------



## God (Jan 15, 2017)

They added Roman Emperors but no Greeks?


----------



## Marco (Jan 15, 2017)

You can create any Empire you want. And Byzantine Empire is a de jure empire in the game.


----------



## God (Jan 15, 2017)

I see


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2017)

This series is nice lol


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2017)

Marco said:


> The current campaign I'm playing, I started as Ivar the Boneless. Ragnar had just died. So I rallied my brothers and attacked British Isles of course. Took over a couple of counties and shit, but there was some fuck ups on the negotiation tables or whatever and all I got was a tiny fucking island in the north while this annoying fucking viking cousin of mine took over the entire of Mercia.
> 
> Over the next 20 years, I slowly took over Ireland as I prepared to invade England. Raiding Francia to make loads of money. Got a fearsome reputation as a Sea King. After much work, I finally declared war on Mercia, Wessex, and Northumberland, all ruled by cousins and brothers of mine. And then shit hit the fan. I hadn't paid attention. Three princes and princesses from Mercia and Wessex had married into the Empire of Francia = allied empire.
> 
> ...


DUDe I was playing Tyranny I made Ivar the Boneless ....

lol
I'll get this game


----------



## Tiger (Jan 16, 2017)

Aside from Faves and Manga Mashup, can someone show me a mafia game on our forum with more posts than this Dragonball game?


----------



## Didi (Jan 16, 2017)

You can sort by replies fam
on this subforum, only two Faves (and some convo) have more posts


----------



## God (Jan 16, 2017)

Games were hitting 10k and beyond when LB and WAD were ultra-active in 11.


----------



## Santí (Jan 16, 2017)

This game y'all playing sounds like some good kush and alcohol


----------



## Tiger (Jan 16, 2017)

Didi said:


> You can sort by replies fam
> on this subforum, only two Faves (and some convo) have more posts



I did that, but the search function didn't work properly, so I went and searched page by page.

One of Laix's MM games had 3 instances of 1900+ posts. You have to remember that prior to the forum upgrade each thread couldn't exceed 2k.



God said:


> Games were hitting 10k and beyond when LB and WAD were ultra-active in 11.



Evidence, please.


----------



## Didi (Jan 16, 2017)

Oh yeah, fucking split threads gggggggggggggggg


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 16, 2017)

i had a list a while back of the top 10 most active games idunno where it is tho gg


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 16, 2017)

Still, there hasn't been that many games that have gone to a part 3 to be over 4K in the old system. Some Favorites, basically all Laix games(MM, Narutofia, TAMNI), Olivia's Kingdom Hearts and a couple others since I joined.


----------



## Marco (Jan 16, 2017)

Yep, this dragon ball game has been very active. There have been a few replacements but nothing out of the ordinary. 

A thing to note is that this is the first big game of this winter/spring, ran with no other game alongside, and each dayphase was longer than 24 hours.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 16, 2017)

Marco said:


> Yep, this dragon ball game has been very active. There have been a few replacements but nothing out of the ordinary.
> 
> A thing to note is that this is the first big game of this winter/spring, ran with no other game alongside, and each dayphase was longer than 24 hours.


Especially when you count the numerous night posts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 16, 2017)

Don't ever recall any game or mafia related thing here hitting 10k besides the mafia fc in its prime. As for the DragonBall game its a great game because players are taking it serious. Its a breath of fresh air having players not looking like headless chickens running around waiting for veterens to do the work for them. Guys like Toxic, sweenz, sloth etc. Have been great to watch this game

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2017)

Sweenz is a great player.  I can easily see him dancing with anyone here in a mafia tango.

Toxic is the new WAD.


----------



## God (Jan 16, 2017)

Shutter island is a great movie.


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2017)

zzz


----------



## Aries (Jan 16, 2017)

FAVIIORITES will be posted tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Jan 16, 2017)

Aries said:


> FAVIIORITES will be posted tomorrow



Argh!


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2017)

Raging soooo hard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2017)

I loathe Role Madness..... I always seem to make it to the end as town, just to get my ass obliterated.


----------



## God (Jan 17, 2017)

Vanillafia will be a really really tame role madness game, it's mostly vanilla roles but no one is generic and everyone will have something to do. You guys should sign up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Jan 17, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I loathe Role Madness..... I always seem to make it to the end as town, just to get my ass obliterated.



You got what you wanted tho, Goku Black won

Reactions: Ningen 2


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2017)

Oh shit, true.


----------



## Melodie (Jan 17, 2017)

Fuck is this ningen rating

Reactions: Ningen 11


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2017)

You are a dirty human


----------



## Araragi (Jan 17, 2017)

Melodie said:


> Fuck is this ningen rating


mello
u suck


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 17, 2017)

Melodie said:


> Fuck is this ningen rating

Reactions: Ningen 2


----------



## Araragi (Jan 17, 2017)

pjiammes you suck too


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Jan 17, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Sweenz is a great player.  I can easily see him dancing with anyone here in a mafia tango.
> 
> Toxic is the new WAD.


Who's WAD? A good player?

Also thanks @Aries it was a good game.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 17, 2017)

Sweenz, Toxic, and any of the other new faces that played DragonBall-- You should sign up for Clash of Hosts Mafia, or at least take a look through the roles created for the game!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> Who's WAD? A good player?
> 
> Also thanks @Aries it was a good game.


the dude wat on this page, good player, although he doesn't play here anymore.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## God (Jan 17, 2017)

This dude has a Jason avatar. Approved

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 17, 2017)

Would watch DB just to see this character, seems fun


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 17, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Would watch DB just to see this character, seems fun



Zamasu was a hoot.

Reactions: Ningen 3


----------



## Roman (Jan 17, 2017)



Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 17, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> Who's WAD? A good player?
> 
> Also thanks @Aries it was a good game.



he's some trash can


----------



## sworder (Jan 17, 2017)

wad, rion.... is there a difference?


----------



## Tiger (Jan 17, 2017)

One of them has annoying name changes that make me wish he'd go back to the original... 

The other one has an unhealthy obsession with Uchiha and uses too many symbols in his name.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 17, 2017)

someone has my original name


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Jan 17, 2017)

Also I don't get the mafia card thing, I only seen Santi and Senjou have it so far.


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2017)

How come you guys never rehost a RM game with same setup and just rng to test the balance of the game. People here always  seem to host new games entirely.

Why not _____ mafia II, III etc. with tweaks to try and balance out the RM game setup, or is RM inherently imbalanced.


----------



## hammer (Jan 17, 2017)

Law said:


> One of them has annoying name changes that make me wish he'd go back to the original...
> 
> The other one has an unhealthy obsession with Uchiha and uses too many symbols in his name.


both of these can be used to describe one of them


----------



## Marco (Jan 17, 2017)

RemChu said:


> How come you guys never rehost a RM game with same setup and just rng to test the balance of the game. People here always  seem to host new games entirely.
> 
> Why not _____ mafia II, III etc. with tweaks to try and balance out the RM game setup, or is RM inherently imbalanced.



Most people interested in hosting want to make games that haven't been made and/or exercise their creativity. Hence, you don't see any re-runs.

More importantly, this only works for open setup games. If you have even a few hidden abilities, let alone an entire closed setup game, you can't re run it.


----------



## Marco (Jan 17, 2017)

"One of them has annoying name changes that make me wish he'd go back to the original..."

Or you could say this one describes both of them.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 17, 2017)

yea hosting a RM game a great deal of the fun comes from designing the roles urself Lol


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2017)

Even without the surprise factor a great game would still be a great game by design, rng would provide enough surprise and maybe a few tweaks could be added as well.

I'm surprised we don't have a seasonal RM game here (f. Nf mafia is always making new flavor, and tiers of power.

Guess that is too boring though?


----------



## Marco (Jan 17, 2017)

I think it's a great idea, actually, and I'd definitely be interested in taking older games, seeing what worked well, what didn't work well, making quick tweaks, and re-running them. But make sure you get permission from the original host first. They'll have some nice advice for the tweaks too.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 17, 2017)

hubris here but i honestly feel like my sins and virtues game was the best balanced and designed RM game there's been

of course hosting it has utterly and completely destroyed my interest in playing or hosting another game again 

tho i do naturally wanna see the community thrive


----------



## Santí (Jan 17, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> Also I don't get the mafia card thing, I only seen Santi and Senjou have it so far.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 17, 2017)

hehehe when ppl thought lb and mio were girls hehehe

now they need to just wake up to that reality where they realize mello and Mille aren't either


----------



## Santí (Jan 17, 2017)

wat said:


> now they need to just wake up to that reality where they realize mello and Mille aren't either



I've got undeniable confirmation on Millie.

Mello, on the other hand...


----------



## Chaos (Jan 17, 2017)

@Marco 

Getting Crusader Kings 2 after watching most of the series you posted the start of here.

The million dlc's are confusing me though. I want to get all major content dlc's, do you know which these are and possibly a relatively cheap way to get them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Jan 17, 2017)

Cheapest way would probably be to wait for a sale. Let me check if there're some discounts floating around right now.

Here's a list of the major content DLCs. Most of the rest are songs, portraits for various cultures, and other small things. You should think about getting the Ruler Designer DLC too, as it allows you to create your own ruler and dynasty, which is hella fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2017)

I will be posting Sign-ups for *FAVIIORITES* in a while

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Jan 17, 2017)

Let's get it started.



Marco said:


> Cheapest way would probably be to wait for a sale. Let me check if there're some discounts floating around right now.
> 
> Here's a list of the major content DLCs. Most of the rest are songs, portraits for various cultures, and other small things. You should think about getting the Ruler Designer DLC too, as it allows you to create your own ruler and dynasty, which is hella fun.



That Sunset Invasion is actually not essential. Adds nothing but an invasion from the west by the Aztecs during endgame. And a disease.


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2017)

FAVIIORITES Sign ups

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 17, 2017)

I am going to do super generic 2 game. 20 to maybe 25 players depending in their is interest.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 17, 2017)

Marco said:


> Cheapest way would probably be to wait for a sale. Let me check if there're some discounts floating around right now.
> 
> Here's a list of the major content DLCs. Most of the rest are songs, portraits for various cultures, and other small things. You should think about getting the Ruler Designer DLC too, as it allows you to create your own ruler and dynasty, which is hella fun.



Sweet, thanks. I just picked up the main game for 3 bucks, will be looking out for a good dlc bundle that includes those.


----------



## Marco (Jan 17, 2017)

Epic fucking deal, CHaos.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 17, 2017)

Chaos said:


> Sweet, thanks. I just picked up the main game for 3 bucks, will be looking out for a good dlc bundle that includes those.



 Where, when, and from what?


----------



## Tiger (Jan 17, 2017)

RemChu said:


> How come you guys never rehost a RM game with same setup and just rng to test the balance of the game. People here always  seem to host new games entirely.
> 
> Why not _____ mafia II, III etc. with tweaks to try and balance out the RM game setup, or is RM inherently imbalanced.



I created a mafia template where the same game could be played multiple times with near infinite possibilities from game to game, but at the end of the day, people want to be creative and come up with new themes...people don't want to play the same game over again when they could play a new game with new roles instead.



hammer said:


> both of these can be used to describe one of them





Marco said:


> "One of them has annoying name changes that make me wish he'd go back to the original..."
> 
> Or you could say this one describes both of them.



On the nose, you two. I know I don't tell jokes very often, but jeez.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 17, 2017)

@RemChu

I want to make a RWBY game that uses the same mechanics of the first one, but improves it on some senses. Adds new characters and stuff.

But I want the show to move until the end of the Haven arc, which means at least 2 more RL years.

Since it seems the story is about defending 4 schools, and the first game is about the first one, it could be a series of four games. The problem is betting on I still being a mafia player by the time the show ends.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 17, 2017)

Alternatively, I could also try to rework and host my Order of the Stick game again.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 17, 2017)

wat said:


> hubris here but i honestly feel like my sins and virtues game was the best balanced and designed RM game there's been
> 
> of course hosting it has utterly and completely destroyed my interest in playing or hosting another game again
> 
> tho i do naturally wanna see the community thrive



I feel you. RWBY was my best balanced imo and it disgusted me about this community more than any other game did.

I still want to keep trying though.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 17, 2017)

Any RM game can be balanced and horribly imbalanced, depending on the early course of events. 

Trying too hard to counteract that fluctuation causes lower creativity levels, in my opinion.


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2017)

As I was thinking of a concept for Marvel vs Capcom got a idea for a new game concept. Inspired by the Infinity gems abilities and Platinum Cups. "*Anthology* *Mafia*". Small mini-mafia games between 1-20 players depending on which bracket you sign up for. Each Mafia Game Bracket is different from the other, You can join all the brackets if you want or just the ones that interest you. Using DC Comics as the example

*Batman and Robin* Theme Bracket-*Mason Mafia Game*

*Teen Titans *Theme Bracket-*X-Shots Mafia Game*

*Superman* Theme Bracket-*Generic Mafia Game
*
*Justice League* Theme Bracket-*Role Madness Mafia Game*

*Green Lantern* Theme Bracket-*Role-Madness Scrabble Mafia Game*

*Injustice: Gods Among us* Theme Bracket-*Turbo Mafia Game*

The characters/roles of each winner will be added in a pile  for a final game.

*Crisis on Infinite Earths Theme* Bracket-*Greatest Idea Mafia*​

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2017)

Ooooh new game concepts.

@Law , he isnt so passive with his powers anymore, he's killed because people are stumbling upon his secrets and remade time and entire univereses


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 17, 2017)

Law said:


> Any RM game can be balanced and horribly imbalanced, depending on the early course of events.
> 
> Trying too hard to counteract that fluctuation causes lower creativity levels, in my opinion.


The more balanced my Favorites became the less active they were. There are certainly other factors there but the point is that a RM game being unbalanced doesn't stop it from being a great game.


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2017)

@Dragon D. Luffy 
I see mafia as similar to chess hobby, plz don't outgrow it....>_>


Law said:


> Any RM game can be balanced and horribly imbalanced, depending on the early course of events.
> 
> Trying too hard to counteract that fluctuation causes lower creativity levels, in my opinion.



Well yeah that's like the essence of a game, but there always seems to be a huge ramp up in difficulty at the end there.... Should be natural, I kinda don't like when it's that 1 big bad who just gets into well "I made it to X day, I auto win". It feels like a lot of the other players depending on the circumstances, have no chance to counteract that one big indie if there is no warning, and said big bad cannot be investigated etc. No tracker. Like I don't know, the power creep of indies.....

In generic usually the sk types are the hardest to win. 
In RM they are buffed to a 1 man walking apocalypse, where once a certain point in the game is reached,certain conditions met, nothing can change the fate of the players. We get locked into a track.

Personally, I don't like to see games where shit snowballs too fast in one favor all too well. Should still be a talking game, if a faction wins through talking and skills, then okay. In RM one can see stress on pretty much all sides, especially those with competing win conditions, I think that is my favorite thing about RM. I just uh don't see town winning them too often....or at all.

If the game is unablanced, town landslides. But it seems in the average RM the indie/scum will always stomp. It's like precarious balancing act. *Conclusion balanced RM mafia/indie wins?* Off chance a really good town carries but they should win barely? 


Yes, I know a randomness game like this canan't be all too balanced.....

Also send me ur RM template.
Ultimately all RM games have things in common so technically they are sorta similar.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 17, 2017)

In other news, I just finished The Last Guardian and it gutted me. Ueda has created another masterpiece. Initial reaction is I'd place it above SotC and can't say yet with Ico, its close.

I have had the collector's edition of the game since launch, just haven't had a good space of time to play it. Wanted to complete it in just two sessions, which I did. Most of yesterday and four hours today.


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2017)

Oh and the lynch should be the pentiultimate , you get lynched, you are gone. I hate un-lynchable roles, so annoying.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 17, 2017)

My opinion about designing roles is:

If the majority of town wants a player dead, they shouldn't take too many lynches to go down. One is enough 99% of the time.

If a mafia faction wants a player dead, their kills should connect after a small number of tries.

If those things are not true, it becomes less about scumhunting and deceiving and more about whoever has the most powerful role at a time winning.

With that, I try to avert these endgame invincibility cases.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2017)

Is it weird a man who thrives in chaos, wants Order in his chaos games?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm in part to blame for indy power creep but all of mine had exploitable weaknesses. The one people complained about most(Sandro), could have been killed by a regular kill night 1 and his defenses only went up slowly after that. The problem was that Shin played everyone for fools and wasn't targeted by any negative actions in like the first 8 cycles. Even when he has near the height of his powers, Dio(LG) could have beat him if he didn't go full monologing villain. 

IK only won Favorites IV as Stannis due to a player who didn't send in their action in all game, submitting a busdrive that saved IK's ass from God(not you Cubey).


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2017)

*Mafia* *Anthology* legend can work with any game. Marvel/DC/Nintendo/Sony/Capcom etc. Easy way to make multiple games in one go but also for their to be games running while other games are on hold. Maybe the WWE theme would be perfect with it


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 17, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Oh and the lynch should be the pentiultimate , you get lynched, you are gone. I hate un-lynchable roles, so annoying.


I think Nucky Thompson was my only Unlynchable role and to be fair, he didn't have much else. I prefer vote manipulation abilities, like Euron's ability to steal the votes of those who post their lynch vote after a post made by him("When men see my sails, they pray.").


----------



## Tiger (Jan 17, 2017)

Even in RM, it's still quite difficult to win as SK. Just ask Santi and Superman.

I'm perfectly happy with other types of Indies winning early, like Apple Inc. Did last year. 

Most often, when someone is un-lynchable, they can be killed far more easily. And usually due to the fact that the character would more easily deceive those around them. 

But I have begun to believe that un-lynchable shouldn't mean there's no lynch. It should mean the lynch always goes to the next highest in votes. Having a lynch simply fail is the wrong way to go. 

And FYI, it's usually a GF, not an indie that has access to that particular passive. Unless the Indie is benevolent/ambivalent, and not interested in violence.

In a regular 20-30 player RM game, I'd refrain from having un-lynchable. But in Faves, I think it's silly to pass judgment on passives like that. Try to come up with 60-70 different roles with immense power creep, even within the game itself.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 17, 2017)

The lesson to learn is this : hosting Favorites ain't easy.


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2017)

I do not envy you boys, bravo.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 17, 2017)

So... how is this for a game mechanic?


*Spoiler*: __ 





*The Courtroom System*

This game has a courtroom system instead of regular lynches. Each day, players are allowed to vote for two people they want to put on trial. To do so, just type like this: *vote Example1 and Example2. *You are allowed to change your vote, but make sure you type both votes again when you do. The two players with the most votes will be put on trial.

Trial starts at the beginning of the next day. Each trial will be set in a Courtroom thread. At the end of the trial, if the defendant is found Guilty, they will be executed. If found Not Guilty, nothing will happen. No player can be put on trial two days in a row.

Due to the 3-Day Trial Limit, no player may be on trial more than three days. If a player is put on trial a third time, they will be executed automatically with no trial.

In a trial, only three players are allowed to talk whenever they want. They are the Judge, the Prosecutor, and the Defense Attorney.

Judge: there are two judge roles in the game. Those two players are responsible for giving the veredict of the trial. They can’t pass that veredict until at least 24 hours have passed since the start, and have up to 48 hours to do it. The judges are immune to all abilities in the game and unlynchable, but they also don’t count towards anyone’s wincons, and are not allowed to vote. The judges are competing with each other to see who passes the most correct veredicts.

Prosecutor/Defense Attorney: The prosecutor’s job is to argue and convince the judge the defendant is guilty, and the defense attorney’s job, to convince him otherwise.

Any players can be prosecutor/attorney. Just PM the host during the night phase after the lynch, stating the wish to do so. Players are allowed to volunteer for both trials, but can only join one at a time, unless there are no other options left. Players will be chosen to be prosecutor/attorney based on the following:

1- Having a role with a prosecutor/defense attorney status.

2- Last time being a prosecutor/attorney happened before other players’.

3- Random

If no players volunteer for a trial, the prosecutor will be picked at random among the ones who voted to put that defendant on trial, and the attorney, among the ones who didn’t.

Prosecutors/attorneys are also allowed to summon one witness each, in each trial. The witness is allowed to post, but only when answering to posts made by the prosecutor, the attorney, or the judge. All three are allowed to ask questions to both witnesses, or ask them to tell their version of the facts or their opinions. Witnesses are not obligated to answer anything if they don’t want to, and don’t have to tell the truth.

The defendant is also allowed to talk, but again, only if answering to a post made by the judge, the prosecutor, or the attorney.

Other details will be explained during the game.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 17, 2017)

I also intend to fully allow role claiming just to see players trying to bullshit their way into a NG veredict.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 17, 2017)

I like it DDl sounds interesting


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 17, 2017)

Oh yeah and in case it's not obvious, that's for the Phoenix Wright game.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 17, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I also intend to fully allow role claiming just to see players trying to bullshit their way into a NG veredict.


Yeah that needs to be a thing. I want to see someone claim the role of there prosecutor that would be amusing.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 17, 2017)

Oh yeah, this too:



> If a Guilty/Not Guilty veredict is reached, the prosecutor/attorney, respectively, will gain one bonus of their choice: a kill, a shot of bulletproof, a role investigation, or a double-target protection.



Gotta make sure all players actually try to play their parts.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 17, 2017)

@Marco : Have you played TLG yet? I'm seriously having to put a lot of thought as to whether it's better than Ico, which is my 2nd favorite game of all time. Either way, its going in my top 5 somewhere.


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2017)

How does one win the ace attorney game?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 17, 2017)

RemChu said:


> How does one win the ace attorney game?



If you are town, by eliminating all mafia. And vice-versa.

It's still a regular mafia game. Just the methods for eliminating people are different.


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2017)

k so lynches are replaced by the trail system.


I like it.


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2017)

trial*


----------



## Santí (Jan 17, 2017)

Law said:


> Even in RM, it's still quite difficult to win as SK. Just ask Santi and Superman.



I don't think I've ever won as an SK, now that I think about it...


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2017)

You should be asking the King of Indies.


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2017)

Sounds like a long game if you vote and then trial.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 17, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Sounds like a long game if you vote and then trial.



First 12 hours can be voting, with the next 12 as the trial.

Or voting for 2 candidates can be done at night, and the trial is the following day. 

Or each day phase can be 48 hours, 24 to vote; 24 to trial, etc.


----------



## SupremeKage (Jan 17, 2017)

So is the HST game canceled?


----------



## God (Jan 17, 2017)

Laws card mafia idea was great.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 17, 2017)

God said:


> Laws card mafia idea was great.



 i will sign up for your game...GOD!


----------



## God (Jan 17, 2017)

Superman said:


> i will sign up for your game...GOD!



Thank you for your participation...SUPERMAN!


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2017)

SupremeKage said:


> So is the HST game canceled?



Likely, many people don't seem to like the HST. Ill likely just make Kingdom Hearts Mafia and get back redemption for that wwe game. Seems some people want to play it


----------



## SupremeKage (Jan 17, 2017)

Aries said:


> Likely, many people don't seem to like the HST. Ill likely just make Kingdom Hearts Mafia and get back redemption for that wwe game. Seems some people want to play it


Aw, I was so looking forward to that game. Oh well, it is what it is.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 17, 2017)

Lol the reason a HST game has been met with low levels of enthusiasm is not because people don't like those games. They are very common in the last few years. People have played Naruto, Bleach and One Piece mafia games quite a bit, and those types of games will continue to be held.

I think people, if given the option, would choose something fresher from CR.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tiger (Jan 17, 2017)

God said:


> Laws card mafia idea was great.



Thanks mang. I am a sucker for deck-building tabletop games-- this was my version of a forum mafia translation that could be used as a consistent template by any host year after year...and no game would ever be the same.


----------



## God (Jan 17, 2017)

Law said:


> Thanks mang. I am a sucker for deck-building tabletop games-- this was my version of a forum mafia translation that could be used as a consistent template by any host year after year...and no game would ever be the same.



It was extremely innovative. Shame it's never gonna come to fruition


----------



## Tiger (Jan 17, 2017)

There's just no demand for Role Madness for hosts that want to host a game, but don't want to be creative themselves.

People who choose to host a RM game do so because they have tons of ideas they believe are interesting and want to show that to others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 17, 2017)

Law said:


> There's just no demand for Role Madness for hosts that want to host a game, but don't want to be creative themselves.
> 
> People who choose to host a RM game do so because they have tons of ideas they believe are interesting and want to show that to others.


I wouldn't host a game unless I can add a totally new mechanic or at least make some interesting variations on others. All of my games have had never before seen mechanics.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 18, 2017)

Law said:


> First 12 hours can be voting, with the next 12 as the trial.
> 
> Or voting for 2 candidates can be done at night, and the trial is the following day.
> 
> Or each day phase can be 48 hours, 24 to vote; 24 to trial, etc.



No.

48 hours to vote, 48 hours to trial.

The two things happen at the same time though, on separate threads. You pick the next people to be lynched while the people from the previous day are judged.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 18, 2017)

Though I guess the 24-24 thing could work too. I need to brainstorm it.


----------



## Magic (Jan 18, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> No.
> 
> 48 hours to vote, 48 hours to trial.
> 
> The two things happen at the same time though, on separate threads. You pick the next people to be lynched while the people from the previous day are judged.



You're making this like real life. People will be exhausted. 

Some downtime is needed....


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 18, 2017)

The downtime is night phase.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 18, 2017)

I think I might reduce it to 24-24 though, because waiting 5 days for the first lynch flip is insanity.

Or maybe 48-24.


----------



## Magic (Jan 18, 2017)

People loathe jury duty for a reason....


----------



## hammer (Jan 18, 2017)

laix had good role madness

also I am already thinking of changing my character for favs


----------



## Magic (Jan 18, 2017)

Ah we have a nightphase?

ok


----------



## Magic (Jan 18, 2017)

hammer said:


> laix had good role madness
> 
> also I am already thinking of changing my character for favs


those games were brutal in terms of balance, still some of my favorite games on here were his.

Hmmmm maybe balance ain't important.


----------



## Magic (Jan 18, 2017)

In New Jersey, thinking of going next year, pretty coool beans

heh hate most of these djs sounds,

like the first and the last guy. Last dude did zelda tunes.


----------



## hammer (Jan 18, 2017)

RemChu said:


> those games were brutal in terms of balance, still some of my favorite games on here were his.
> 
> Hmmmm maybe balance ain't important.


great game


----------



## Magic (Jan 18, 2017)

Do we have an archive kind of want to read a laix game now.


----------



## hammer (Jan 18, 2017)

I kind of like reading rion being rion


----------



## Magic (Jan 18, 2017)

dis ace attorney remix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Savage (Jan 18, 2017)

What I miss?


----------



## Hero (Jan 18, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Do we have an archive kind of want to read a laix game now.


I miss my best friend


----------



## Hero (Jan 18, 2017)

I should probably start looking for Iconics roles


----------



## Legend (Jan 18, 2017)

There was a really really good Game Mod who used to to specialize in Fantasy Based Games. He used to put items and stuff in his game, but for the life of me I cant recall who. He was a pretty darn good player when he played as well.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 18, 2017)

Legend said:


> There was a really really good Game Mod who used to to specialize in Fantasy Based Games. He used to put items and stuff in his game, but for the life of me I cant recall who. He was a pretty darn good player when he played as well.



James?


----------



## Legend (Jan 18, 2017)

Law said:


> James?


THATS WHO IT WAS


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 18, 2017)

James WotR game is what inspired me to host and I have used his template for all my games. I think all good hosts incorporate the innovations of other hosts to some degree, which creates a new standard. The idea of Super Roles for town is Laix's greatest legacy, as it helps balance alignment changing roles and several other ability types on a case by case basis. I implemented this most notably as a restriction on who Stannis could recruit in Favorite's IV. Law's global mechanics and view on giving generics things to do influenced the designs of Favorites V, Zootopia and Death Note.


----------



## Legend (Jan 18, 2017)

I loved the WoTR game.


----------



## Hero (Jan 18, 2017)

Is it possible to place people on ignore still?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 18, 2017)

Hero said:


> Is it possible to place people on ignore still?


A good question.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 18, 2017)

Hero said:


> Is it possible to place people on ignore still?



Yes.


----------



## Araragi (Jan 18, 2017)

Hero said:


> Is it possible to place people on ignore still?


ye

just click on their avy or username and a window comes up with options like start a conversation, ignore, follow etc.


----------



## Hero (Jan 18, 2017)

I'll probably need to use my laptop


----------



## God (Jan 18, 2017)

Hero said:


> I'll probably need to use my laptop



I can do it just fine on iOS


----------



## Aries (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm very excited in creating the first ever *Role Madness Scrabble*.its a idea thought off but never made into a game. Like most Role madness games everyone will have abilities. The catch though for this type of game is that the abilities are locked and can only be used after a certain requirement has been met. This is where the _*Scrabble mechanic*_ comes to play as every player will be given one letter from *A-Z* at the start of the game. You must use these letters to spell out the ability name you want to use.

Every 1-2 hours players are given 1 letter via rng. Players can also gain letters every ex: 10 posts. Once you have enough letters spell out one of your abilities you can pm the host to activate it or save your letters for something else. (You must gain letters again for re-use) Like my turbo games this game rewards activity. At the end of each dayphase the top 5 players will be given one of these special items. 

_*Minus*-: You can attach the Minus item to any player in the game. It activates when the player tries to activate a ability. negating it.(Mafia gets this each night phase)

*Plus+*: When Plus+ has been activated can choose 3 letters to gain

*Multiplication×*: When Multiplication× is activated you can reuse ability used a second time

*Division÷*: When Division÷ is activated you can target any player and cut the amount of letters they have or gain by 2

*Equal=*: When Equal= is activated when a player activates a ability. You copy the ability as a one shot

*Hashtag#*: When Hashtag# is activated you can revive any player that has been killed or lynched via Hashtag #Insert Name. (Only 2 of these are available)

*$*: When $ is activated you can target any player and look at their abilities. You give them one of your letters in exchange can buy off one of their abilities off them to use but  must gain letters of the name of the ability for reuse_​


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 18, 2017)

@WolfPrinceKiba 
I like your choice for favorites Avatar is a good series that I should rewatch than finish the Legend of Korra (probably will have to restart Korra as I can't remember where I was).


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 18, 2017)

I felt it was an injustice that Korra got a Favorites role while Zuko never has to my knowledge. Plus Marco is a big Zuko fan himself.


----------



## Marco (Jan 18, 2017)

Yeah, Zuko is one of my favorite characters ever.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 19, 2017)

Zuko does have some pretty good character development that for sure.  Wasn't a fan of the early episode versions but the later episodes he became one of the best characters in the show. Though I do think those early episodes are necessary to make his development and what he becomes at the end of the show better.


----------



## hammer (Jan 19, 2017)

So apparently female ghost busters only earned .77 to one dollar compared to the original. 

confirmed sexist movie


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 19, 2017)

Marco said:


> Yeah, Zuko is one of my favorite characters ever.


Stannis is my favorite character ever and I got to make him a role in Favorites IV, which I thought turned out great. Now you get the opportunity to make one of your favorites.


----------



## Legend (Jan 19, 2017)

Never watched the OG Avatar


----------



## God (Jan 19, 2017)

Legend said:


> Never watched the OG Avatar



You're missing out greatly.


----------



## Marco (Jan 19, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Stannis is my favorite character ever and I got to make him a role in Favorites IV, which I thought turned out great. Now you get the opportunity to make one of your favorites.


Looking forward to it, tbh. There's a lot of potential in the Zuko role. 

I think I'll get to make quite a few favorites of mine this game. There're already a few on the list.


----------



## Marco (Jan 19, 2017)

Legend said:


> Never watched the OG Avatar


You just keep proving that you're a terrible, terrible person.


----------



## Marco (Jan 19, 2017)

Law also needs to watch ATLA tbh. I'm not sure how there're people who haven't seen the original but watched the sequel.


----------



## Legend (Jan 19, 2017)

God said:


> You're missing out greatly.





Marco said:


> You just keep proving that you're a terrible, terrible person.


It never interested me

I did watch Korra tho.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## God (Jan 19, 2017)

It was the best show on nickelodeon ever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 19, 2017)

God said:


> It was the best show on nickelodeon ever.


woah woah woah those are some bold claims to make. How old are you again?


----------



## God (Jan 19, 2017)

Legend said:


> woah woah woah those are some bold claims to make. How old are you again?





I'm 22, I watched nick in its prime.


----------



## hammer (Jan 19, 2017)

who thinks mr referree from metabots would be fun for favorites?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 19, 2017)

Don't like watching a series later in the time line first unless it was the first series to be released (aka Star Wars). Also don't like playing game series out of order unless there is a a reason to (see kingdom hearts and how the new games are mostly inserted at random points between 1 and 2). One of the reasons I haven't touched Mass effect 2 again despite getting it for the pc. I want to have mass effect 1 first and play through that.

Btw if you have origin (ea steam equivlent) Mass effect 2 is the current game on the house. Finally a game that is good for once! Even if the ending of the series sucked.


----------



## Legend (Jan 19, 2017)

God said:


> I'm 22, I watched nick in its prime.


Ah ok, still a bold claim


----------



## hammer (Jan 19, 2017)

I feel like 22 isn't old enough to know what a tv is when nick was at it's prime


----------



## God (Jan 19, 2017)

What shows do you think I haven't watched?


----------



## hammer (Jan 19, 2017)

God said:


> What shows do you think I haven't watched?


it's more so I almost missed it myself, I barelyknew how to walk when I watched good nick.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 19, 2017)

The avatar kid never interested me. I only even watched Korra because my wife wanted to. I didn't watch every episode, either. I think it was during Faves, so she kept watching while I was busy.

Anyway, I'm surprised no one submitted #saltbae for Faves. I can't open the internet or my Facebook without seeing that meme.


----------



## Marco (Jan 19, 2017)

Like, I don't even have words. If you're into cartoons (like every fucking one on this website), you've got to watch ATLA. That's all there is to it, really.

It's the Star Wars of animation.


----------



## hammer (Jan 19, 2017)

aang>korra

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Roman (Jan 19, 2017)

TLA>LoK

Fact.

No point arguing it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 19, 2017)

The Stakes have never been higher...





​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2017)

I will never forgive you after seeing those OP roles for Vegeta, Goku, and Vegito....never...


----------



## Araragi (Jan 19, 2017)

"CR finds out melodie is gay"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2017)

hammer said:


> aang>korra





Roman said:


> TLA>LoK
> 
> Fact.
> 
> No point arguing it.



 Eh....about the same to me really. I can not say I enjoyed one more then the other. I mean not one has made me want to go back and reach the whole series again. Or even much episodes.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 19, 2017)

Marco said:


> Like, I don't even have words. If you're into cartoons (like every fucking one on this website), you've got to watch ATLA. That's all there is to it, really.
> 
> It's the Star Wars of animation.



There are a great number of better anime out there. Avatar isn't Star Wars lol


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 19, 2017)

People arguing about taste.
Taste gonna taste, mang.


----------



## God (Jan 19, 2017)

That melodie insert


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> People arguing about taste.
> Taste gonna taste, mang.



 So if I said you should call yourself Mr.Crepes....your response would be?


----------



## Marco (Jan 19, 2017)

lol it was hilarious. Supes and me had two ability destroyers, and we were like even if Vegito, Goku, Vegeta have epic defense, we can just slay it. Then the roles return with like 5-6 abilities that prevent/counter death. We still singled out the one ability that was basically "Vegito is here for good, kill the other townies if you wanna win ", and then CR tells us that's the one ability in the game that can't be destroyed. Kek.



Aries said:


> The Stakes have never been higher...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kek. Brilliant.



Law said:


> There are a great number of better anime out there. Avatar isn't Star Wars lol


Usually, cartoons are used to refer to western animation. I wasn't counting anime.

And watch it yo. It IS the Star Wars of cartoons. You can't judge it without watching it.


----------



## God (Jan 19, 2017)

It may as well be anime, the influence is downright indistinguishable.

But yeah compared to everything else that was being churned out at the time (Danny phantom) it was so ahead of its time for an American animation. There hasn't been another show produced like it in the west, it's surprising.


----------



## Marco (Jan 19, 2017)

PSA: It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia S12 has started airing. 3 episodes already out!


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 19, 2017)

Superman said:


> So if I said you should call yourself Mr.Crepes....your response would be?


I'd contemplate changing my name. 
Although pancakes are better.


----------



## Magic (Jan 19, 2017)

hammer said:


> who thinks mr referree from metabots would be fun for favorites?



uhhhhhhh plz do.


----------



## Marco (Jan 19, 2017)

@Law

"Two days on the road, only one meal, and hardly any sleep. She's 11, I'm fucking 90." ~Professor X

New _Logan _trailer is out.


Fair warning. You might wish you hadn't seen the trailer. No big spoilers or anything, but at least one "fuck yeah" thing would probably be much better to watch in the theaters with no knowledge of it.


----------



## Marco (Jan 19, 2017)

And confirmed R-rated. Thank you, Fox.

Huge Jacked Man took a significant pay cut to make sure it's R-rated.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 19, 2017)

Not going to watch it.

Not going to watch any "upcoming superhero movie" trailers if I can help it. 

At this point, I don't need to.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 19, 2017)

fuck capeshit in general but im definitely here for logan cuz wolverine is fucking great and its hugh jackman's last appearance as him


----------



## Tiger (Jan 19, 2017)

wat said:


> fuck capeshit in general but im definitely here for logan cuz wolverine is fucking great and its hugh jackman's last appearance as him



Don't bet on that.

It's his last appearance in X-Men and Wolverine movies, yes. His last appearance _as_ Wolverine? Highly improbable.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 19, 2017)

hammer said:


> who thinks mr referree from metabots would be fun for favorites?



Yes it would.


----------



## Didi (Jan 19, 2017)

Law said:


> There are a great number of better anime out there. Avatar isn't Star Wars lol




Anime is garbage

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Araragi (Jan 19, 2017)

Didi said:


> Anime is garbage


aww look deedums thinks he's entitled to an opinion


----------



## Didi (Jan 19, 2017)

It's a fact 


now get back in your shed weebcuck


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 19, 2017)

Superman said:


> I will never forgive you after seeing those OP roles for Vegeta, Goku, and Vegito....never...



Goku's role was awesome 
I still wonder how Gogeta's role would've looked like if someone tried to kill me, hmm... @Aries


----------



## God (Jan 19, 2017)

Didi said:


> Anime is garbage


>wearing anime set 

Do you mean *current* anime is garbage?


----------



## Magic (Jan 19, 2017)

God said:


> It was the best show on nickelodeon ever.


Gtfo here.

I enjoyed some less serious stuff on nick more as a kid. Avatar is slow paced as well. Good story, but by the time it came on was way past Nick's prime. It doesn't really embody what Nick stood for in it's glory days.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 19, 2017)

At that age, I wasn't so much into things like Avatar.

I was watching Aeon Flux, The Maxx, Daria, Invader Zim, and just starting to get into anime. Everything else was live action, not cartoons. I am older than most of you-- Nickelodeon was not my jam. 

I was also playing online games from '99 through '10, off and on, and playing sports/having very involved relationships with girls not at all interested in cartoons. *shrug*


----------



## God (Jan 19, 2017)

Idk about Canada law, but zim was a nick show in the states. It was airing here while I was growing up too.



RemChu said:


> Gtfo here.
> 
> I enjoyed some less serious stuff on nick more as a kid. Avatar is slow paced as well. Good story, but by the time it came on was way past Nick's prime. It doesn't really embody what Nick stood for in it's glory days.



Almost all of nick's good shows were comedies, either fully or partially. Avatar was mature compared to everything else they'd aired, far better drawn and animated and just more badass.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 19, 2017)

Ah ok, then I really liked a Nickelodeon show *shrug*. Very different from ATLA, of course.


----------



## God (Jan 19, 2017)

Zim is fire, I agree


----------



## Tiger (Jan 19, 2017)

A gritty, dark, Aeon Flux/The Maxx/The Head/Daria/Beavis & Butthead mafia game would be neat.

90's MTV cartoons.


----------



## Legend (Jan 20, 2017)

La La La La La This is my stop Got to get off I might go pop


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2017)

@Marco what was the strategy game you were recommending?


----------



## God (Jan 20, 2017)

@WolfPrinceKiba i didn't know the world of ice and fire came out in 2014. Have you heard about this?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 20, 2017)

Fox Kids > Cartoon Network > Nickelodeon

At least where I live.

Fox Kids had five hours of anime every day, where they kept putting out different stuff that was not mainstream (like Shinzo and Mon Cole Knights) or stuff that would become mainstream eventually (Digimon and Beyblade and Shaman King). Also a bunch of other cool cartoons.

CN had pokemon, dbz, and the best Western cartoons.

Nick was a weaker.CN imo, though they had avatar and some genius cartoon here and there.


----------



## Marco (Jan 20, 2017)

@DDL Did you not have toonami? 



RemChu said:


> @Marco what was the strategy game you were recommending?



Crusader Kings II.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 20, 2017)

These Faves submissions are getting me excited. Zuko, Merlin, and Donnie Darko. Hell yeah.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2017)

I have still no character for faves, the only nice character I would have doesn't fit as mafia role


----------



## Tiger (Jan 20, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I have still no character for faves, the only nice character I would have doesn't fit as mafia role



What's your favorite book? Movie? TV show? Boardgame? Toy? Food? Drink? Country? Culture?

The possibilities are endless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 20, 2017)

God said:


> @WolfPrinceKiba i didn't know the world of ice and fire came out in 2014. Have you heard about this?


I knew about it yes. It was written by two mega fans of the series with the assistance of GRRM. They created the largest forum for ASoIaF, Westeros.org, Elio and Linda Garcia. They have a youtube channel with some great content:

Roll20 Page

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2017)

Btw. can someone explain the difference between vanilla, generic and RM? This vanillafia discussion is a bit confusing in the sign ups thread  I always thought vanilla and generic is the same, eh.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 20, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I have still no character for faves, the only nice character I would have doesn't fit as mafia role


You'd be surprised at what we can manage to make into a role.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Jan 20, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I knew about it yes. It was written by two mega fans of the series with the assistance of GRRM. They created the largest forum for ASoIaF, Westeros.org, Elio and Linda Garcia. They have a youtube channel with some great content:
> 
> Roll20 Page



It's time to nerd out for 3 days


----------



## God (Jan 20, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Btw. can someone explain the difference between vanilla, generic and RM? This vanillafia discussion is a bit confusing in the sign ups thread  I always thought vanilla and generic is the same, eh.



Generic games are games made up of largely empty roles with a few power roles. For example, you can have 20 townies, but only one cop, doctor, and roleblocker, while the rest are powerless. The idea behind this is to focus more on discussion and less on game mechanics.

Role madness means you can be as creative as you want with roles. Everyone has abilities, usually with multiple abilities in one role, sometimes overpowered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2017)

Law said:


> What's your favorite book? Movie? TV show? Boardgame? Toy? Food? Drink? Country? Culture?
> 
> The possibilities are endless.



I don't know what I should choose, there are too many possibilities, hmm.. 
I would really like to see this character, but I doubt she can be added as role in a mafia game 

I have already seen my favourite characters as role on this site, maybe I'll choose a character from a game.


----------



## Legend (Jan 20, 2017)

You could always choose Candlejack.


----------



## Didi (Jan 20, 2017)

God said:


> >wearing anime set
> 
> Do you mean *current* anime is garbage?




all anime is garbage 


but some manage to be good despite that


----------



## Tiger (Jan 20, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I don't know what I should choose, there are too many possibilities, hmm..
> I would really like to see this character, but I doubt she can be added as role in a mafia game
> 
> I have already seen my favourite characters as role on this site, maybe I'll choose a character from a game.



Aries and Marco are creative. I see no reason the character from that video couldn't be a Faves role.

Worst-case scenario, one of them has to watch that anime to get a feel for the character. Everything has a place in mafia, as long as whomever is creating the role at least has something to draw inspiration from.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2017)

Law said:


> Aries and Marco are creative. I see no reason the character from that video couldn't be a Faves role.
> 
> Worst-case scenario, one of them has to watch that anime to get a feel for the character. Everything has a place in mafia, as long as whomever is creating the role at least has something to draw inspiration from.



I wish there was an anime of it to have more information on that character, but sadly there's only that video + description.


----------



## hammer (Jan 20, 2017)

Legend said:


> You could always choose Candlejack.


cant believe my pick won so easily when I was in class

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chaos (Jan 20, 2017)

@Marco

Do you usually play ironman mode on CK2? I've taken to it because I generally do not like savescumming but there were a few times already I regretted my decision. My first campaign for the kingdom of Ireland ground to a halt because my wife refused to give me a child and subsequently poisoned my ruler, which left me with a female legitimized bastard as ruler, meaning pretty much everyone on the map hated me and I had to devote all my time to keeping my conquered territory in check or some dumbass vassal would be reminded that I was a female bastard again and revolt during a new conquest, fucking me up for years to come.

Quit that game. I know I could've waited until the woman died and I would have a more stable ruler again but frankly, Ireland bored me. Picked up most of the dlc (I have all major content except Reaper's due and Conclave now) and started anew at the Charlemagne starting date (769) as Jarl Sigurdr Ring of Svipjod. I didn't know how raiding worked in the beginning so I had some monetary issues, but I got over them fast and started expanding my jarldom. My character was a born martial leader (at the time of death his martial skill was 29), so I had him personally lead the troops and he absolutely crushed it, picking up traits and stat boosts practically every war.

I managed to become great friends with two of my three starting vassals and spent many nights of drinking and having fun with them (which meant a fuckton of prestige and eventually the game master trait). My third vassal was a complete fuckhead whose opinion hovered around 0 and who openly spoke of his ambition to become the new jarl of Svipjod. Problem was that he was the most powerful of my subjects, owning three chiefdoms. After declining my polite request to quit his faction, I decided to imprison him. Over the next thirty years I revoked all his titles when my prestige and opinion with other vassals could take it. Alfr of Vestmannaland died around five years after I took his last title, rotting away in jail.

All the while, my character kept conquering and raiding. I took a big part of Finland but was halted there because I wanted to be able to revoke infidel's titles before I took the rest. I fabricated a claim on two neighbouring Jarldoms and took them, but this was too slow for me so I decided that my character wanted to become the king of Sweden, granting me CB on most of the other germanic pagan Jarldoms surrounding Svipjod. A few stressful war years later I had taken enough territory to settle down for a bit and raid until I had the means to crown myself king of Sweden. After this it was pretty easy to cow the remaining smaller Jarldoms around me into vassalization.

I married my son into the controlling dynasty of Hordaland, which is my only real rival for control of Scandinavia at this point. If they continue to expand my son's son will have a strong claim on their entire kingdom, if they do not I will eat them far before that and still be happy with the marriage (the wife has genius and some pretty baller stats in general). Finally, at the ripe age of 71, King Jarl Sigurdr "The Viking" Ring of Svipjod died a peaceful natural death, leaving the throne to his son, which is where I cut off the play session for now.

The realm is still stable, about 6k personal levies are awaiting the next conquest eagerly, together with the +-5k provided by my tribal vassals (who love us to death). As a kicker, I had my first character educate his son in the ways of war since he was so incredibly good at them. My current leader sits at 26 Martial, with all other skills 10 or higher, a 4-star martial education and a boatload of positive quirks. His father spent the last years of his life upgrading the base income of the kingdom so we're not entirely dependent on raiding anymore. At the same time, the beginnings of a fleet have been built, allowing me to set up far grander raids in the greater kingdoms that used to be out of reach.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marco (Jan 20, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Btw. can someone explain the difference between vanilla, generic and RM? This vanillafia discussion is a bit confusing in the sign ups thread  I always thought vanilla and generic is the same, eh.


You should go through the Help, Guide thread once. It has lots of nifty info like this. To answer your question, here's the simple way to go about it.

When we make a themed game, that theme is called the flavor. So a Naruto mafia game's theme/flavor is "Naruto". Similarly, Dragonball mafia game's flavor was "Dragonball". So Vanilla vs Flavor refers to that distinction. 

Vanilla games don't' have a theme and the roles will just be named as their roles - Cop, Doctor, Hitman, etc. Whereas flavor/themed games will have roles for the characters - Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, etc.

Role Madness v Generic is another distinction, which is independent of flavor. A Vanilla game can be RM or generic. Similarly, a themed/flavor game can be RM or generic. The difference is pretty simple. Generic games will have a majority of roles which are generic, i.e. have no abilities. RM games on the other hand are ones where each role has some ability.



Underworld Broker said:


> I don't know what I should choose, there are too many possibilities, hmm..
> I would really like to see this character, but I doubt she can be added as role in a mafia game
> 
> I have already seen my favourite characters as role on this site, maybe I'll choose a character from a game.


We would love to add that character in the game. I watched that short film when it first released and loved it. Took me a couple rewatches to truly get the beauty of the short, too. If you want to submit this character, go for it! Or you could submit the whole short film. Or you could submit just the music. Whatever you wish. 

One of the most fun parts of Favorites is actually to see how the hosts will translate weird submissions into roles. Over the past few years, I've ended up submitting not so weird submissions but only after spending weeks trying to pick one, and I'd always have 3-4 weird candidates among my pool.


@Chaos, welcome to the fold, brother. I see you've already got a hang of the game.

Yeah, I almost always play Ironman. But I started with normal games and save states. It wasn't until about 2 weeks ago that I tried my first Ironman game. Shit is fucking brutal, truly. But it has really made me appreciate the game that much more.


Germanic Pagans are the fucking best. Just make sure you don't convert to another religion or you'll lose raiding via ships. If you just reform your religion, that's okay. But don't reform your faith until you've filled up your retinue as your retinue gets a 50% bonus while you're an unreformed pagan.


Some great starting locations -
1066 in Spain as one of the Christian brothers, preferably Leon. Lot of brotherly backstabbing and holy wars to expand.
Duke of Apulia in Italy after 900. Try to reform the Holy Roman Empire.
As a horse lord of Tengri faith in Eastern Europe. Create Carpathian empire. The Horse nomads also have this fucking overpowered Invasion Casus Belli. You'll fall in love with it. They have raiding, too, but only neighbours. No naval raiding.
Duke of Flanders. Create the empire of Francia.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Legend (Jan 20, 2017)

hammer said:


> cant believe my pick won so easily when I was in class


one of the best troll jobs ever


----------



## Aries (Jan 20, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Goku's role was awesome
> I still wonder how Gogeta's role would've looked like if someone tried to kill me, hmm... @Aries



If Janemba was still in the game and Gogeta appeared it would have instant killed Janemba once your goku and any vegeta were dead. Gogeta would have been just as powerful as vegito. Only he lasted 1 cycle over the rest of the game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Goku's role was awesome
> I still wonder how Gogeta's role would've looked like if someone tried to kill me, hmm... @Aries



 Don't encourage CR. I have been trying to stomp the magic out of CR for years.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 20, 2017)

Probable Mafia Anthology game using WWE as theme.

*The Golden Era*-1984-1993(*Generic Game*)-Cap Size-15

1: Hulk Hogan Prime-Jack of all trades(Role-Block, Lie Detection,One shot Kill)
2: Macho Man-Cop
3: The Ultimate Warrior-Bulletproof
4: Rowdy Rowdy Piper-Doctor
5: Miss Elizabeth-generic
6: Mr. Perfect-generic
7: Jake The Snake Roberts-generic
8: Ricky The Dragon Steamboat-generic
9: Dusty Rhodes-generic
10: Doink The Clown-Jester- you win when lynched first dayphase
11: Rick Rude-Miller
12: Ric Flair-Serial Killer
13: Ted Debiase-GodFather(*MegaBucks Mafia*) You appear town under investigations, can stop one lynch works once
14: Andre the Giant-Enforcer(*MegaBucks Mafia*) You are immune to kill shots except lynches, every night phase can kill a player. Can janitor one player you killed once
15: Virgil-Goon(*MegaBucks Mafia*) your role is the one that appears after Ted Debiase or Andre is killed or lynched

*The Monday Night Wars Era* 1994-1997-(*Mason Mafia Game)*-Cap Size 19

1: Bret Hart
2: Jim Neidhart
-The Hart Foundation-Town
3: Lex Luger
4: British Bulldog
-The Allied Powers-Town
5: Shawn Michaels
6: Hunter Hearst Helmsley
-D-Generation X-Town
7: Farooq
8: The Rock
-Nation of Domination-Town
9: Owen Hart
10: Yokozuna
-Camp Cornette-Town
11: The Undertaker
12: Paul Bearer
-Death Valley-Town
13: Axl
14: Smash
-Demolition-Town
15: Sting
-_*Indie*_
16: Stone Cold Steve Austin
-*Indie*
17: Hollywood Hogan
18: Scott Hall
19: Kevin Nash
-*New World Order*-Mafia

*The Attitude Era*-1998-2001-(*Role Madness)-*Cap Size 20

1: Stone Cold Steve Austin
2: The Rock
3: Mick Foley
4: Sable
5: Masked Kane
6: American Badass Undertaker
7: The Hardy Boyz
8: The Dudley Boyz
9: Ken Shamrock
10: Edge
11: Christian
12: Big Show
13: Chris Jericho
14: Chyna
15: Rikishi
16: Kurt Angle-Indie
17: Vince Mcmahon-GodFather(*The Corporation*)
18: Triple H-Usurper(*The Corporation*)
19: Shane Mcmahon(*The Corporation*)
20: New Age Outlaws(*The Corporation*)

*The Ruthless Agression Era* 2002-2008-(*Turbo Mafia*)-Cap 18

1: Brock Lesnar
2: Eddie Gurrero
3: Batista
4: Kurt Angle-Bald
5: Thuganomics John Cena
6: Rey Mysterio
7: The Undertaker
8: Shawn Michaels
9: Triple H
10: Trish Stratus
11: Hulk Hogan
12: Booker T
13: Mickie James
14: Rob Van Dam
15: Rated R Superstar Edge-*Rated RKO *(Mafia)
16: Lita-*Rated RKO*(Mafia)
17: Randy Orton-*Rated RKO*(Mafia)
18: Chris Jericho-*Indie*

*PG Era* 2009-2013-(*Jack of all Trades X-shots Mafia*)-Cap-20
1: John Cena
2: Randy Orton
3: CM Punk
4: The Rock
5: Goldust
6: The Miz
7: John Morrison
8: Cody Rhodes
9: Daniel Bryan
10: AJ Lee
12: Nicki Bella
13: Jeff Hardy
14: Ryback
15: Bray Wyatt-*The Wyatt Family*
16: Luke Harper-*The Wyatt Family*
17: Eric Rowan-*The Wyatt Family*
18: Roman Reigns-*The SHIELD*
19: Dean Ambrose-*THE SHIELD*
20: Seth Rollins-*THE SHIELD*

*WWE Network Era*-2014-2017-(*Role Madness Scrabble*)-Cap 19

1: Goldberg
2: Roman Reigns
3: Dean Ambrose(Lunatic Fringe)
4: Seth Rollins
5: Finn Balor
6: AJ Styles
7: Sting
8: Daniel Bryan-Yes Movement
9: Charlotte-Indie
10: Sasha Banks
11: Becky Lynch
12: Bayley
13: Cesaro
14: Dolph Ziggler
15: Sami Zayn
16: Kevin Owens-Indie
17: Triple H-*Evolution Mafia*
18: Batista-*Evolution Mafia*
19: Randy Orton-*Evolution Mafia*


----------



## Legend (Jan 20, 2017)

Oooooh thats fun


----------



## Tiger (Jan 20, 2017)

Marco said:


> Generic games will have a majority of roles which are generic, i.e. have no abilities.



My one and only alteration would be that there doesn't need to be a 'majority' of generic roles. As long as there are generics in the game, it can be called such.


----------



## Marco (Jan 20, 2017)

Law said:


> My one and only alteration would be that there doesn't need to be a 'majority' of generic roles. As long as there are generics in the game, it can be called such.


True. Mechanically, it's about having a generic claim for the scum.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 20, 2017)

I'd say it's pointless to have just one. Even 2 is dubious. But after that, it's definitely a generic game.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 20, 2017)

Dr. McNinja just ended.

I'll miss it.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 20, 2017)

@Marco : Have you played The Last Guardian yet or has Crusaders Kings II consumed your soul?


----------



## Tiger (Jan 20, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> @Marco : Have you played The Last Guardian yet or has Crusaders Kings II consumed your soul?



I'll probably get TLG for my wife when it's not $80 at my local stores.

She's already pre-ordered Tales of Berseria. And I'll be pre-ordering Mass Effect and Horizon Zero Dawn.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 20, 2017)

Marco said:


> @DDL Did you not have toonami?



I did, but it was only 2 hours a day. Fox Kids's Anime Invasion was 5 consecutive hours. It was amazing.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 20, 2017)

Law said:


> I'll probably get TLG for my wife when it's not $80 at my local stores.
> 
> She's already pre-ordered Tales of Berseria. And I'll be pre-ordering Mass Effect and Horizon Zero Dawn.


All games I have or will be buying. Has she played Ico or Shadow of the Colossus? It's not in any way necessary to play them to understand or appreciate The Last Guardian, more just curious.

I have the collector's edition with the Toriko statue, its great. One of the only worthwhile CE statues ever. If the base game is that much in Canada though, the CE must be really expensive.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 20, 2017)

She just thought the creatures looked awesome, so she wantsto play it. Not sure if she played SotC. Her favorite games are Tales games.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2017)

Superman said:


> Don't encourage CR. I have been trying to stomp the magic out of CR for years.



You should encourage him to host more games


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 20, 2017)

Law said:


> She just thought the creatures looked awesome, so she wantsto play it. Not sure if she played SotC. Her favorite games are Tales games.


Tales games are great for local co-op. I have only played/tried Symphonia, Vesperia, Abyss and Zesteria. The first two I'd likely place in my all time top 50, Abyss my best friend and I couldn't make it past the first hour due to hating the characters so much and only got a bit into Zesteria.

The creature is awesome for sure. Toriko is a masterwork in AI.


----------



## Aries (Jan 20, 2017)

I need nice renders when making games. That's how ole cr decides what game to do next. If can't find any then I look for another game to do


----------



## Legend (Jan 20, 2017)

CR who would you consider my greatest adversary


----------



## Tiger (Jan 20, 2017)

Legend said:


> CR who would you consider my greatest adversary



Yourself and your need for one.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 20, 2017)

Law said:


> Yourself and your need for one.


Shut up old man

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Araragi (Jan 20, 2017)

Law said:


> Yourself and your need for one.


----------



## Aries (Jan 20, 2017)

Legend said:


> CR who would you consider my greatest adversary



It depends on the criteria. so I'm just going to spider-man it up. Vasto's the Venom, WolfPrincekiba's the Doctor Octopus and Marco's Norman Osborn


----------



## Tiger (Jan 20, 2017)

Legend said:


> Shut up old man





Aries said:


> It depends on the criteria. so I'm just going to spider-man it up. Vasto's the Venom, WolfPrincekiba's the Doctor Octopus and Marco's Norman Osborn



​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 20, 2017)

Aries said:


> It depends on the criteria. so I'm just going to spider-man it up. Vasto's the Venom, WolfPrincekiba's the Doctor Octopus and Marco's Norman Osborn


Sounds about right

Id put Law in as Kingpin


----------



## Legend (Jan 20, 2017)

Law said:


> ​


Broken


----------



## Araragi (Jan 20, 2017)

it's a pic of kingpin/fisk


----------



## Legend (Jan 20, 2017)

The irony


----------



## Aries (Jan 20, 2017)

I honestly forgot kingpin. He's in the top 4 of spider villains but wouldn't put him in a category for spiderman arch-enemies. 

If we were doing rogues gallery im sure I would be in at least a few peeps rogues gallery


----------



## Tiger (Jan 20, 2017)

Aries said:


> I honestly forgot kingpin. He's in the top 4 of spider villains but wouldn't put him in a category for spiderman arch-enemies.



Which is why it fits.


----------



## Legend (Jan 20, 2017)

Yeah either Kingpin or Kraven the Hunter is a good fit for Lawbro

Kingpin has messed with Peter since issue 50


----------



## Tiger (Jan 20, 2017)

Legend said:


> Yeah either Kingpin or Kraven the Hunter is a good fit for Lawbro
> 
> Kingpin has messed with Peter since issue 50



It was between the two. I went with the one who believes he has bigger fish to fry, more interested in taking care of business and is generally surprised when Spidey shows up, rather than the one who thinks of him as prey and actively pays attention to him.


----------



## Legend (Jan 20, 2017)

That actually sounds about right


----------



## Araragi (Jan 20, 2017)

@Law unlock that waifu game thread for me pls


----------



## Legend (Jan 20, 2017)

Soooo much cringe


----------



## Tiger (Jan 20, 2017)

Senjou said:


> @Law unlock that waifu game thread for me pls



All done, cat-girl.


----------



## Araragi (Jan 20, 2017)

thanks kraven pin


----------



## Araragi (Jan 20, 2017)

sign up yada yada usual drill


----------



## Legend (Jan 20, 2017)

Already did

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Jan 21, 2017)

Law said:


> All done, cat-girl.



That's a cat-boi.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 21, 2017)

Santi said:


> That's a cat-boi.



Gonna go ahead and call it a girl, anyway.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (Jan 21, 2017)

His name is Felix.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 21, 2017)

Going to go ahead and not take up a part of my short-term memory with that information. 

Instead, I'll ask how you guys pronounce "sensor":

Sen-sore vs Sen-sir?


----------



## Legend (Jan 21, 2017)

The latter.


----------



## Legend (Jan 21, 2017)

also Law's been trapped


----------



## Tiger (Jan 21, 2017)

Legend said:


> also Law's been trapped



Hardly. Pretty sure you have to be attracted to a trap for it to make sense. That's like saying if you incorrectly assume an infant in pink baby clothes is a girl when it's a boy that you've been 'trapped'.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 21, 2017)

wp plausible deniability

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Catamount (Jan 21, 2017)

What does ningen rating mean

Reactions: Ningen 7


----------



## Didi (Jan 21, 2017)

DDL hurry up and finish your case rankings already, I'm enjoying reading them (even if I heavily disagree with some rankings)
(most are fine though, and I'm glad to see some love for DD and especially turnabout academy, other places always hate on the game and that case)

though that SeabassDebeste guy is a total tool
how could anyone hate 3-5?!


----------



## Marco (Jan 21, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> @Marco : Have you played The Last Guardian yet or has Crusaders Kings II consumed your soul?


As much as I'd like to, I'm not going to be buying a PS4 at least until this summer, so nope. I was replaying _Shadow of the Colossus _HD remaster on the PS3 during the release 'cause I was thirsting for some Ueda.

That said, I haven't touched a single other game since I started playing CK2 (been more than a month now), so we're not looking very good on the soul end.


----------



## Marco (Jan 21, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I did, but it was only 2 hours a day. Fox Kids's Anime Invasion was 5 consecutive hours. It was amazing.



Sounds fun. But we also had toonami for like 6-8 hours on Saturdays and Sundays. So that was awesome.



Law said:


> I'll probably get TLG for my wife when it's not $80 at my local stores.
> 
> She's already pre-ordered Tales of Berseria. And I'll be pre-ordering Mass Effect and Horizon Zero Dawn.



Damn. You should just move to civilization, Lawbro.



Aries said:


> It depends on the criteria. so I'm just going to spider-man it up. Vasto's the Venom, WolfPrincekiba's the Doctor Octopus and Marco's Norman Osborn



Well, it's always a pleasure to see Legend in pain, so that's not a bad fit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 21, 2017)

Didi said:


> DDL hurry up and finish your case rankings already, I'm enjoying reading them (even if I heavily disagree with some rankings)
> (most are fine though, and I'm glad to see some love for DD and especially turnabout academy, other places always hate on the game and that case)
> 
> though that SeabassDebeste guy is a total tool
> how could anyone hate 3-5?!



I'll try to finish it this weekend.


----------



## God (Jan 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Jan 21, 2017)

Dis guy makes salt portraits


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 21, 2017)

Marco said:


> As much as I'd like to, I'm not going to be buying a PS4 at least until this summer, so nope. I was replaying _Shadow of the Colossus _HD remaster on the PS3 during the release 'cause I was thirsting for some Ueda.
> 
> That said, I haven't touched a single other game since I started playing CK2 (been more than a month now), so we're not looking very good on the soul end.


I am lucky that there are two PS4's where I live and both were bought by my roommates and not me. The Last Guardian is the game that would have pushed me to buy one myself if there wasn't one though. The PS4 has some other good games but TLG was the only must have, considering Ico was/is my #2 game of all time and SotC is in the bottom half of my top ten.

The Last Guardian is a great mix of Ueda's first two games and while I'm less than a week removed from the game, I'm leaning towards it dethroning Ico for second place on the all time list. Ico still reigns supreme for having the best last hour or so in all of gaming, starting from the bridge scene onwards but TLG has higher peaks on average throughout the entire game on top of a fantastic ending. So TLG>Ico>SotC for me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 21, 2017)

God said:


> Dis guy makes salt portraits



yoooo thats gangsta af


----------



## God (Jan 21, 2017)

It's incredible the talent regular people have

Kevin Hart



Muhammad Ali


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 21, 2017)

Law said:


> Instead, I'll ask how you guys pronounce "sensor":
> 
> Sen-sore vs Sen-sir?



I'm going with the former... if you remove that "e" at the end.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 21, 2017)

I pronounce it sen-sir.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 21, 2017)

Marco said:


> Damn. You should just move to civilization, Lawbro.



I live in a city of 1M people lol



Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm going with the former... if you remove that "e" at the end.



That would change literally nothing, phonetically. 



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I pronounce it sen-sir.



Like a normal person.


----------



## Didi (Jan 21, 2017)

sore is like sooorrrr
while sor would just be sor


at least thats what I think rofl means


----------



## Aries (Jan 21, 2017)

Marco said:


> Well, it's always a pleasure to see Legend in pain, so that's not a bad fit.



Spider man talk actually made me go back to see the 90s animated series. Good times. I had planned to do Star Wars Edit leading up to FAVIIORITES but then Carrie Fisher passed away and thought would be to soon/bad taste to make a edit out of it so going back to square one. I'm eyeing Teen Titans/Batman the Brave and The Bold for DC. Maybe even go back to Mafia League as the next episode was Worlds Finest as I had wpk pegged as the lex luthor to my joker that edit. or from marvel Avengers: EMH, Spiderman/Xmen 90s


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 21, 2017)

Law said:


> That would change literally nothing, phonetically.



But there is no "e" phonetically. 

Just like what Didi said.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 21, 2017)

Didi said:


> sore is like sooorrrr
> while sor would just be sor
> 
> 
> at least thats what I think rofl means





Mr. Waffles said:


> But there is no "e" phonetically.
> 
> Just like what Didi said.



There's no difference at all between the two. Most pronunciation sites add the e to AVOID confusion. You two monkeys.

Sense-or is also the same exact pronunciation.

Or and ore are the same. There's no extra 'rrr' sound.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 21, 2017)

Just watched Moana.

This is what Brave should have been.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 21, 2017)

Law said:


> There's no difference at all between the two. Most pronunciation sites add the e to AVOID confusion. You two monkeys.
> 
> Sense-or is also the same exact pronunciation.
> 
> Or and ore are the same. There's no extra 'rrr' sound.



Avoiding confusion only leads to more confusion it seems.
I'm blaming the English language.

> or
> ore

I pronounce those differently. 

Yeah... sticking to blaming English.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 21, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Just watched Moana.
> 
> This is what Brave should have been.


Pretty much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Jan 21, 2017)

You fuckers

Reactions: Ningen 4


----------



## Catamount (Jan 21, 2017)

Lmao


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 21, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Just watched Moana.
> 
> This is what Brave should have been.


This is just one more victory of Disney over Pixar. 

Zootopia>Inside Out
Moana>Brave
Emperor's New Groove>Monster's Inc.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 21, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Emperor's New Groove>Monster's Inc.



Did you dig that out while ignoring all the films where Pixar pwned Disney in the meantime?

And Inside Out is better.

Though Disney has been getting amazing in the last few years.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 21, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Did you dig that out while ignoring all the films where Pixar pwned Disney in the meantime?
> 
> And Inside Out is better.
> 
> Though Disney has been getting amazing in the last few years.


Pixar had a good deal of time where they could reign but right now we got the return of the king. Lilo and Stitch is also better than any Pixar movie released near that time period.

I was mainly trying to compare similar movies(ENG and Monster's Inc. are both comedies) from near the same time period.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 21, 2017)

What's wrong with Brave?


----------



## Legend (Jan 21, 2017)

Marco said:


> Well, it's always a pleasure to see Legend in pain, so that's not a bad fit.


I hate you Marco


Law said:


> What's wrong with Brave?


Its average at best and highly forgettable


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 21, 2017)

Law said:


> What's wrong with Brave?



Misleading advertisement.

They promised us an epic adventure and gave us a feelgood family story.


----------



## Legend (Jan 21, 2017)

If someone were to watch JoJos for the first time how would they go about it


----------



## Tiger (Jan 21, 2017)

I thought Brave was great.

Why do you guys feel the need to bring one thing down to raise another up?


----------



## Aries (Jan 21, 2017)

In a NF Mafia... Far Far Away...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marco (Jan 21, 2017)

Law said:


> I live in a city of 1M people lol.



You're practically in the North.

But yeah, 1m is pretty comfy. Crossing 5-7m is probably around the number you start getting the best deals on games. Trust me. 8.5m people in my city. Crowded as fuck. I get cheap games. 



Aries said:


> Spider man talk actually made me go back to see the 90s animated series. Good times. I had planned to do Star Wars Edit leading up to FAVIIORITES but then Carrie Fisher passed away and thought would be to soon/bad taste to make a edit out of it so going back to square one. I'm eyeing Teen Titans/Batman the Brave and The Bold for DC. Maybe even go back to Mafia League as the next episode was Worlds Finest as I had wpk pegged as the lex luthor to my joker that edit. or from marvel Avengers: EMH, Spiderman/Xmen 90s



I don't think you've ever done 90s X-men cartoon. Then again, I would like a mafia league return as well. 



Legend said:


> I hate you Marco



Shhhhh. It'll all be over soon. 



Legend said:


> If someone were to watch JoJos for the first time how would they go about it



Watch phantom blood. That's season 1. Adapts part 1 of Jojo.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 21, 2017)

Law said:


> I thought Brave was great.
> 
> Why do you guys feel the need to bring one thing down to raise another up?



This is NF. Liking things is not allowed here.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 21, 2017)

My city has about 700k people. I prefer smaller, actually. But this size is fine.


----------



## Aries (Jan 21, 2017)

Marco said:


> I don't think you've ever done 90s X-men cartoon. Then again, I would like a mafia league return as well.



90s Xmen or Spider-Man would be great material for edits. X-Men especially since it has so much material to work with. Spectacular Spider-Man is such a great show that it's one of those series that would mesh well in edit format. 

Ill love to take another crack at Mafia League but feel ill need to either restart the series and replace certain roles (Rion) with other current peeps or retcon it via flashpoint paradox edit. Batman Brave and the Bold has a campy style I like plus has guest heroes/villains.


----------



## Legend (Jan 21, 2017)

Marco said:


> Shhhhh. It'll all be over soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Watch phantom blood. That's season 1. Adapts part 1 of Jojo.


For you.

That was remade recently?


----------



## Araragi (Jan 21, 2017)

Aries said:


> In a NF Mafia... Far Far Away...


"Yes melodaddy"

Goddamit


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 21, 2017)

Melodie is not a girl? ô.o


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 21, 2017)

I still don't know if Melo is a dude of if it's just a gag.

Rumors say every girl in this forum is actually a guy (no offense UB).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 21, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Melodie is not a girl? ô.o



If I was doing a Horror themed Mafia edit, It would be Sleepaway Camp with Melodie being this person
.
Its a duuuuude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Araragi (Jan 21, 2017)

kek no mello is a girl

As far as we know anyways

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Araragi (Jan 21, 2017)

But ye Albert Einstein once said there are no girls on the Internet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 21, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I still don't know if Melo is a dude of if it's just a gag.
> 
> Rumors say every girl in this forum is actually a guy (no offense UB).



I'm just gonna keep believing that Melodie is a girl, kek


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 21, 2017)

To be fair the sources that Melo is a guy include Aries and Sin so yeah.


----------



## Didi (Jan 21, 2017)

Melo is a girl
or a dude with a really good voicechanger


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 21, 2017)

I would be really confused if Melo was a guy tbh. Her set + UN just have a female touch.


----------



## Araragi (Jan 21, 2017)

that's how you fall for traps smh


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 21, 2017)

So in the latest preview at the end of the episode for dragon ball super there is a girl who transforms into a super sayian and looks exactly like a female version of Broly. Looks like there might finally be a cannon super sayian who is female.


----------



## Aries (Jan 21, 2017)

Ill be doing *DragonBall*(*The Best vs The Rest*) 2. A sequel to the *DragonBall* Mafia Game and unofficial sequel to the original. Since *Zamasu faction* won they will be mafia once again this game. Can animes most well known heroes stop this duo?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 21, 2017)

around the 19 second mark is the super sayian girl.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 21, 2017)

That girl looks like an older Pan.


----------



## Araragi (Jan 21, 2017)

genderbent broly


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 21, 2017)

Yeah probably the closest the magna version will ever get to touching Broly is this new girl. Movie characters like Broly are typically not touched upon very often in the main series very often but I guess they thought Broly was popular enough that they decided to include someone who transformed into a form similar to his and decided to check off the canon inclusion of a female super sayain at the same time.  Both are things people have wanted for a while now.

edit: and for those intrested if you look in the dragon ball section here and the universal survival guide thread there are paused images of the girl super sayain both pre and post transformation on the first page so you don't have to try and pause the trailer to see her design.


----------



## Legend (Jan 22, 2017)

The Universal Survival Arc is gonna be sweet. She's most likely from the same Universe as Cabba.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 22, 2017)

@Legend stop being so lazy and send in your roles to WPK.


----------



## Legend (Jan 22, 2017)

uuuuuugh but i honestly dont care which roles get in


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 22, 2017)

Legend said:


> uuuuuugh but i honestly dont care which roles get in


Then just pick some and be done with it....
Smh.


----------



## Legend (Jan 22, 2017)

Ill get around to it

Reactions: Ningen 3


----------



## Santí (Jan 22, 2017)

Mello is trash.

Nothing more, nothing less.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 22, 2017)

*DragonBall* *Mafia* *2*(*The Best vs. The Rest*)
_The Sequel to DragonBall Mafia. After cleansing the Timelines of Universe 7. Zamasu/Goku Black begin targeting the other Universes (Zero no Mortal Plan) in their quest for Justice. Can Shonen Heroes of other Universes with the help of survivors of Universe 7 (Goku and Vegeta) be enough to stop the chaos of Zamasu and other villains?_

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2017)

Senjou said:


> genderbent broly


ya its broly....

hype


----------



## Legend (Jan 22, 2017)

Broletta


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2017)

Braly


----------



## Savage (Jan 22, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I still don't know if Melo is a dude of if it's just a gag.
> 
> Rumors say every girl in this forum is actually a guy *(no offense UB).*


You're a girl!? @Underworld Broker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Savage (Jan 22, 2017)

Catamount said:


> You fuckers


Read page 36 of dbz mafia. You get your answer there


----------



## Savage (Jan 22, 2017)

Also, Frozen>>>>(insert favorite movie)


----------



## Santí (Jan 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> *DragonBall* *Mafia* *2*(*The Best vs. The Rest*)
> _The Sequel to DragonBall Mafia. After cleansing the Timelines of Universe 7. Zamasu/Goku Black begin targeting the other Universes (Zero no Mortal Plan) in their quest for Justice. Can Shonen Heroes of other Universes with the help of survivors of Universe 7 (Goku and Vegeta) be enough to stop the chaos of Zamasu and other villains?_
> 
> ​



Fucking CR, the absolute madman


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2017)

Heh, me talking about sequels inspired someone.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 22, 2017)

Savage said:


> You're a girl!? @Underworld Broker



Yes

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 22, 2017)

@Atlantic Storm

permission to use @BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ for a post itt?



Aries said:


> In a NF Mafia... Far Far Away...



rofl


----------



## Marco (Jan 22, 2017)

Legend said:


> For you.
> 
> That was remade recently?


It was started in 2011. So pretty recent.


----------



## Marco (Jan 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> 90s Xmen or Spider-Man would be great material for edits. X-Men especially since it has so much material to work with. Spectacular Spider-Man is such a great show that it's one of those series that would mesh well in edit format.
> 
> Ill love to take another crack at Mafia League but feel ill need to either restart the series and replace certain roles (Rion) with other current peeps or retcon it via flashpoint paradox edit. Batman Brave and the Bold has a campy style I like plus has guest heroes/villains.



Just replace. Rion was  a pretty weak selection anyway.


----------



## Marco (Jan 22, 2017)

wat said:


> @Atlantic Storm
> 
> permission to use @BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ for a post itt?
> 
> ...



Permission denied. I think.


----------



## Aries (Jan 22, 2017)

Santi said:


> Fucking CR, the absolute madman



The stars have re-aligned themselves. A sequel had to be made. There was so much unused material in original DragonBall game like Towa and Mira being revealed as the people who brought Bardock back. Universe 6. Planning on using characters didn't use for this game.



RemChu said:


> Heh, me talking about sequels inspired someone.



That it did, I was looking for games to make without realizing had one staring at me. Zamasu won but Vegito never died. I had planned to do Dragonball vs(The Best vs The Rest) 2 but it never came to fruition so this is unofficial spiritual successor but also a sequel to the DragonBall game. If things go smooth I will do a third game to end the DragonBall trilogy with Marvel/DC. 

Now who will be antagonists that game will be determined by the outcome of this game


Marco said:


> Just replace. Rion was  a pretty weak selection anyway.


Very well then, I'll be retconning Rion/Nightys roles in the upcoming Mafia League Episode. ThreadMark Paradox, followed by Host's Finest then back to the canon episodes


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Araragi (Jan 22, 2017)

that was an interesting watch


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 22, 2017)

wat said:


> @Atlantic Storm
> 
> permission to use @BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ for a post itt?
> 
> ...



Permission to use BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ, HIS POWER IS MAXIMUM granted.

Have you seen the new movie?


----------



## God (Jan 22, 2017)

Wish this guy would add tags of all the anime/movies he uses in this..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hammer (Jan 22, 2017)

female broly confirmed cannon


----------



## Araragi (Jan 22, 2017)

@Santi is probably fapping to her in her LEGENDARY SSJ, HER POWER IS MAXIMUM form rght now


----------



## Santí (Jan 22, 2017)

Senjou said:


> @Santi is probably fapping to her in her LEGENDARY SSJ, HER POWER IS MAXIMUM form rght now



Even if this was true, there would be nothing wrong with this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 22, 2017)

Dem Bara Tits


----------



## Santí (Jan 22, 2017)

> *bara* ‎(uncountable) (Internet slang) A genre; homoerotic media, usually manga and often pornographic, made by gay men for gay men in Japan. (Internet slang) Gay male media of a similar style and aesthetic, regardless of the creator's gender or ethnicity.



Sasuga, Legend-kun

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 22, 2017)

*DragonBall Mafia* 2 Sign ups will be up this coming week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> *DragonBall Mafia* 2 Sign ups will be up this coming week



You finished all roles already?


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Jan 22, 2017)

Senjou said:


> genderbent broly





RemChu said:


> ya its broly....
> 
> hype





Legend said:


> Broletta





RemChu said:


> Braly





hammer said:


> female broly confirmed cannon



IM NOT FEMALE

FUCK YOU

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Ningen 3


----------



## God (Jan 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> *DragonBall Mafia* 2 Sign ups will be up this coming week



Why? You're gonna be busy hosting favs?


----------



## Legend (Jan 22, 2017)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> IM NOT FEMALE
> 
> FUCK YOU


Waddos dupe has returned


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 22, 2017)

it ain't me


----------



## Legend (Jan 22, 2017)

riiiiiiiight.


----------



## Legend (Jan 22, 2017)

And @Superman wasnt xXDarkXNationXx


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 22, 2017)

thats right

i was.


----------



## Aries (Jan 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> You finished all roles already?



I just need a weeks top and ill have roles ready. Not expecting the game to be filled quick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 22, 2017)

God said:


> Why? You're gonna be busy hosting favs?



Yeah but that's months away from now. I can easily make a game or 2 in between the wait


----------



## Santí (Jan 22, 2017)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> IM NOT FEMALE
> 
> FUCK YOU



That old wadupe tho.


----------



## Didi (Jan 22, 2017)

And I'm not Non Hostile Indie

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

Hey its that dude


----------



## Marco (Jan 23, 2017)

Evil Naruto from the future, yeah!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 23, 2017)

wat said:


> it ain't me


Just like WillofaD wasn't. 

Your dupe was probably the best part of Favorites IV. Followed closely by Psychic's "I'm a psychic irl with 70% accuracy" leading into Kaminsod giving LG the power to kill her but blowing up himself in the process since she was a bomb.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 23, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Just like WillofaD wasn't.
> 
> Your dupe was probably the best part of Favorites IV. Followed closely by Psychic's "I'm a psychic irl with 70% accuracy" leading into Kaminsod giving LG the power to kill her but blowing up himself in the process since she was a bomb.



 How the hell do you remember that? I do not even remember what happened in Favorites last year let alone 2 years ago.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 23, 2017)

Superman said:


> How the hell do you remember that? I do not even remember what happened in Favorites last year let alone 2 years ago.


1. As a host, I have more investment and interaction with the game than the average player.

2. In general I have an amazing memory for things I'm passionate about. 

3. I literally skimmed the majority of the game two nights ago in a nostalgia trip.


----------



## Savage (Jan 23, 2017)

When did the default become 100ppp?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 23, 2017)

Psychic exploding LG is a great moment of mafia history.


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

Psychic being right about things is always a shock


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 23, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> 1. As a host, I have more investment and interaction with the game than the average player.
> 
> 2. In general I have an amazing memory for things I'm passionate about.
> 
> 3. I literally skimmed the majority of the game two nights ago in a nostalgia trip.


I guess that is what I lack in life anymore...passion for anything.


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

Oh Hey Xdark

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 23, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Just like WillofaD wasn't.
> 
> Your dupe was probably the best part of Favorites IV. Followed closely by Psychic's "I'm a psychic irl with 70% accuracy" leading into Kaminsod giving LG the power to kill her but blowing up himself in the process since she was a bomb.



WillofaD rly isn't my dupe tho


----------



## Araragi (Jan 23, 2017)

that's cuz it's my dupe


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 23, 2017)

wat said:


> WillofaD rly isn't my dupe tho


Are you sure? You put on a good act that game then.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 23, 2017)

Legend said:


> Oh Hey Xdark



 Come on now sunshine...don't make it worst for yourself.



wat said:


> WillofaD rly isn't my dupe tho



 I believe you WAD....


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

Superman said:


> Come on now sunshine...don't make it worst for yourself.


*worse


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 23, 2017)

Legend said:


> *worse



Stop nerd in it up, Legend.


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

Superman said:


> Stop nerd in it up, Legend.


nerding*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 24, 2017)

Legend said:


> nerding*



 How did Sami Zayne get so big?


----------



## Magic (Jan 24, 2017)

Superman said:


> How the hell do you remember that? I do not even remember what happened in Favorites last year let alone 2 years ago.


same


----------



## Aries (Jan 24, 2017)

*DragonBall* *Mafia 2*: *Role*​​*Shinobu Sensui-Universe 8
(Yu Yu Hakusho)*

(*The Black Angel*) You win when every *Shonen Protagonist*(Excluding *Goku*) has been killed or lynched from the game

(*Dying Wish*) You also win if you are killed by a "*Demon" *(*Ichigo*/*Shirosaki*, *Naruto*/*Kyuubi*, *Yusuke Urameshi/Raizen*, *Nightmare Luffy*)

(*Resshu Ko Kyu Ha*) When Ressu Ko Kyu Ha has been activated each cycle you can redirect the first two abilities that target you to someone else and back at them. These disapear if no one targets you during the cycle

(*Splinter Reshukken*) When Splinter Reshukken is activated you can redirect the lynch to anyone you want. Works once

(*Multiple Personalities*) *To cope with the horrors he witnessed he developed multiple personalities. Each Personality designed to carry his burden.*

(*Minoru*) Sensui's default mode. A suave and skilled manipulator designed to manipulate town like a fiddle. Each cycle you can make false lie detection on any player disguised as a *Shonen Heroes* role. You appear truthful under all lie detections in this personality

(*Kazuya*) When this personality is activated Sensui becomes violent. This personality is designed to bring pain to those who oppose him with sadistic pleasure. Every cycle has Kazuya you can target any player and with your energy gun via rng 1-3 destroy their abilities of choice. You appear as a *Time Breaker Mafia *as this personality

(*Naru*) When this personality is activated Sensui becomes sensitive to humankind. This personality designed to bring the most beautiful poetry to the game. Every cycle as Naru you can bring hints/clues to any Anti-Town in the game. You appear as a *Shonen Hero *under investigations in this personality

(*Jooji*) When this personality is activated Sensui is able to use two abilities from the ones he destroyed as Kazuya as one shots. You appear as  *Indie* under investigations

(*Makoto*) When this personality is activated Sensui is able to look for DragonBalls and Tailed Beasts twice a cycle. You appear as *HST Mafia* under investigations

(*Hitoshi*) When this personality is activated Sensui is able to convince one anti-town faction(Excluding Zamasu Faction) to join forces. Sensui becomes immune to their abilities for the rest of the game. You appear as their faction

(*Shinobu Sensui*) The True Sensui, He appears once all 6 personalities have been used. You become immune to all lynch attempts.

(*Sacred Energy Armor*-*Defense*) When Sacred Energy Armor-Defense is activated Sensui becomes immune to Shounen Heroes abilities except (Goku, Vegito, Kyuubi, Demon Urameshi, Hollow Ichigo, Nightmare Luffy). Shounen heroes who target Sensui in this form are vote/role blocked for one full cycle.

(*Twisted Twister*) When Twisted Twister is activated Sensui can target any player and genericfy them. Works once

(*Sacred Energy Armor*-*Offense*) this can only be used after previous armor been used. when acriveted you lose previous armor abilities but become bulletproof to kill shots from all alignments. Every cycle you can target a player and if they are *Luffy, Yusuke, Ichigo, Naruto* you force them into their "*demon*" form to kill you, winning the game. If its not them you use a kill shot on them. BP have 50% of surviving​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 24, 2017)

It took a while but after a while of researching feel got the right series for this game. Thanks to DragonBall now having other universes took some liberties on putting other series to fill the other 10/8 universes for this game. 

*Universe 1*-DC Comics
*Universe 2*-One Piece
*Universe 3*-Naruto
*Universe 4*-Bleach
*Universe 5*-Hunter X Hunter
*Universe 6*-DragonBall
*Universe 7*-DragonBall
*Universe 8*-Yu Yu Hakusho
*Universe 9*-Soul Eater
*Universe 10*-Magi: The Labrinth of Magic
*Universe 11*-Fairy Tail
*Universe 12*-Marvel Comics
"13th"-NF Mafia Section/FAVORITES 

A verse where the 12 universes are just mangas and comics we use for Mafia Games.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 24, 2017)

Dying wish seems kinda silly. I'm hyped for the Soul Eater people.


same


----------



## Legend (Jan 24, 2017)

Superman said:


> How did Sami Zayn get so big?


He's the new DBry. He's always had the potential, just waiting for the right moment


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 24, 2017)

Legend said:


> He's the new DBry. He's always had the potential, just waiting for the right moment



 I do not mean big like that...I am talking about how he looks bigger the last time I saw him.


----------



## Aries (Jan 24, 2017)

It makes sense though in context that role ability, Sensui wanted to die at the hands of a demon to make amends for his actions. Chapter Black Saga is just Sensui playing everyone like a fiddle and stalling as much as possible until he's killed by a Demon. 

Sensui's role is similar, his win con is similar. Stall until A: Shonen Protagonists are eliminated or B: Become Shinobu Sensui again and seek out your demise. 

Atm looking at HXH and seeing if should be in the game or another series like seven deadily sins


----------



## Araragi (Jan 24, 2017)

Aries said:


> It took a while but after a while of researching feel got the right series for this game. Thanks to DragonBall now having other universes took some liberties on putting other series to fill the other 10/8 universes for this game.
> 
> *Universe 1*-DC Comics
> *Universe 2*-One Piece
> ...


This is pretty dope.


----------



## Aries (Jan 24, 2017)

Senjou said:


> This is pretty dope.



Glad you like the list, it was difficult just to limit myself with just 10 universes. I had Toriko, Saint Seiya, JJBA, Yugioh, Boku no hero Academia all at one point in the game but switched out last second. Even now I'm questioning whether to let HxH stay or not. 

Marvel and DC characters are not in this current game but added them as a nod that if I manage to do a third DragonBall Mafia that would be a nice way to cap off the trilogy. Favorites option is there if can't do that as the unofficial third game


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 24, 2017)

Roll20 Page

This channel has a great ASOIAF book club podcast. They are currently almost all the way through a Clash of Kings. It also has other awesome content like Drunk Disney.


----------



## Magic (Jan 24, 2017)

You should leave out some of the shit in his kit when you post the role.....He is at a disadvantage if people can look up the role and know his threat level.


----------



## Aries (Jan 24, 2017)

I excluded itsukis abilities from that sensui role. That's just a sample


----------



## Magic (Jan 24, 2017)

*tips hat*


----------



## Santí (Jan 24, 2017)

CR's making this one an even bigger game


----------



## Magic (Jan 24, 2017)

Lol, watching the latest season of the Jojo anime. Fucking awesome lol.


----------



## Magic (Jan 24, 2017)

Haven't watched anime in forever.....


----------



## Magic (Jan 24, 2017)

YOU  WITH THE STUPID HAIR


----------



## Araragi (Jan 24, 2017)

Aries said:


> Glad you like the list, it was difficult just to limit myself with just 10 universes. I had Toriko, Saint Seiya, JJBA, Yugioh, Boku no hero Academia all at one point in the game but switched out last second. Even now I'm questioning whether to let HxH stay or not.
> 
> Marvel and DC characters are not in this current game but added them as a nod that if I manage to do a third DragonBall Mafia that would be a nice way to cap off the trilogy. Favorites option is there if can't do that as the unofficial third game


Haven't played a game with yu yu hakushi roles myself so I think you should leave it 


RemChu said:


> Lol, watching the latest season of the Jojo anime. Fucking awesome lol.


Once I'm done with waifu mafia game, I promise I'll get to that next JJBA game


----------



## Legend (Jan 24, 2017)

Superman said:


> I do not mean big like that...I am talking about how he looks bigger the last time I saw him.


ooooh, no idea


----------



## Aries (Jan 24, 2017)

What happened in previous DragonBall game is going to carry on to this game. Roles that were killed last game are likely not going to be in this game.

The DragonBall mechanic will return again for this game. Since Shenron was killed last game by Goku Black it will not appear this game( Porunga will appear) instead Shenron will be replaced by



*The Tailed Beasts Mechanic*. Very similar to the DragonBall mechanic in that these tailed beasts will be scattered in locations you have to search for. The difference is each tailed beast have a unique ability that can be used once they have been found. Once 8 tailed Beasts appear in the game a tournament will commence with every tailed beast user facing one another to determine who becomes *The Sage of Six Paths*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 24, 2017)

Guys my town roles keep getting more and more OP and I can't stop making them more powerful.

Help.

(maybe I should just make the mafia OP too in order to match them).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 24, 2017)

Also sign up for CotH guys.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 24, 2017)

Just make mafia OP, makes the game more exciting to see town feel confident then crushed in abilities out of nowhere

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 24, 2017)

u should never make Mafia as OP as town because OP town roles can really fuck each other up and whittle themselves down

Reactions: Informative 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 24, 2017)

The only times should make Mafia more OP as Town is in a CR game because logic doesn't exist in those games. They still lose well they did before Santi and Mio/Allen broke the streak


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 24, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Guys my town roles keep getting more and more OP and I can't stop making them more powerful.
> 
> Help.
> 
> (maybe I should just make the mafia OP too in order to match them).


I generally don't have this issue as good guys on average have less abilities/less powerful abilities/less interesting abilities than villains on top of having less possibilties due to being by themselves instead of on a team.

Indies are my power players.



wat said:


> u should never make Mafia as OP as town because OP town roles can really fuck each other up and whittle themselves down


They can also be too powerful to take down by general mafia means which becomes a problem.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 24, 2017)

Phoenix Wright though... that series has some of the most awesome protagonists ever conceived. I'm translating their badassery into abilities and enjoying every second of it.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 24, 2017)

Protagonist focused series don't make for good mafia games.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 24, 2017)

I wish I would have as much motivation as aries

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Jan 24, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Protagonist focused series don't make for good mafia games.



In cases where there are a few compelling protagonists, alongside numerous adversaries-- it makes more sense for the protagonists to be the mafia.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 24, 2017)

Law said:


> In cases where there are a few compelling protagonists, alongside numerous adversaries-- it makes more sense for the protagonists to be the mafia.


I agree. hammer's Spiderman game had different era Spidermans as the mafia.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 24, 2017)

The problem with what DDL is talking about is that there are probably too many awesome protagonists for that to work.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 24, 2017)

That was also going to be the case with a game I created that Cromer tried and failed to host. A detective agency was the mafia, and all the characters they run into throughout their novels were town. Town Super roles and indies were the major antagonists of the novels.

And Draekke's Stephen King game.

I think Phoenix Wright can work out fairly well.


----------



## Aries (Jan 24, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I wish I would have as much motivation as aries



You just have to believe, and it will come true. Believe in the me that believes in you. Row Row Fight Da Powah

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 24, 2017)

Where were you when the CR Town Streak ended?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 24, 2017)

Don't worry, I still haven't started making the mafia roles, but I've picked their members carefully. Only the best of the best are making in. I'm having trouble deciding who will be godfather.

I'll probably just put this setup through the Law Check once it's done to make sure I'm not doing something retarded.


----------



## Santí (Jan 24, 2017)

EAT. SLEEP. BREAK THE STREAK.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 24, 2017)

The moment I finalize the game roster, I will be doing sign-ups for that game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 25, 2017)

All Aries games are semi-open setup if only for the fact that he can't contain himself from posting half the roster in here

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tiger (Jan 25, 2017)

@Cucklefudge Wads 

Sup?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 25, 2017)

ha ha


----------



## Aries (Jan 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> All Aries games are semi-open setup if only for the fact that he can't contain himself from posting half the roster in here


He is the guy in the mango that explains all his abilities before the fight.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Aries (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Legend (Jan 26, 2017)

Dead in here


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2017)

dead inside


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2017)

Got to ep 21

*Spoiler*: __ 








this is super sexual, like wow.

My review of season 4 so far, all the baddies until Chili pepper (the electric kappa stand) were boring. After that shit gets pretty good, love the main cast and I laugh a lot in most of the episodes which is nice. Love the visuals and the fighting is aight.

David BowieKira the main villain? His character is very boring at first glance, normal looking, the perfect serial killer.


----------



## Legend (Jan 27, 2017)

Yes, yes you are dead inside


----------



## Aries (Jan 27, 2017)

What a great series, how I miss Yu Yu Hakusho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2017)

FUCK YEAH

Give me a yuyu char 


Legend said:


> Yes, yes you are dead inside


On the outside, I'm ablaze and alive,
but I'm dead inside.


----------



## Aries (Jan 27, 2017)

We shall see rem. Part of me wants to just add in the entire Team urameshi team to the game since can't decide on who to have in the game from the series. I mean I could but I would be heavily biased if did it


----------



## Cromer (Jan 27, 2017)

Wait, this iteration of the convo thread been ongoing since August?


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> We shall see rem. Part of me wants to just add in the entire Team urameshi team to the game since can't decide on who to have in the game from the series. I mean I could but I would be heavily biased if did it


It's your game keke


----------



## Marco (Jan 27, 2017)

It's a permathread now, Cromer. As there is no need to recycle convos since XF upgrade.

@Aries, You could post a list of 30-40 characters you want to put in the game and we could vote on them.


----------



## Marco (Jan 27, 2017)

I think it's time for a new convo title/poll as well.


----------



## Aries (Jan 27, 2017)

Atm this is how I have the game set-up(will be posting in Dragonball thread.

Universe-2: Monkey D. luffy/Trawfalgar Law
Universe-3 Naruto Uzumaki/undecided
Universe-4: Gon/Killua
Universe-5: Ichigo Kurosaki/Leaning on Rukia but undecided
Universe 7: Goku/Vegeta/Bardock/Uub(Majuub)
Universe 8: Yusuke Urameshi/Hiei or Kurama
Universe 9: Maka/Death The Kid
Universe 10: Aladdin/Alibaba
Universe 11: Natsu/Erza

HST Mafia is going to likely be
1: Sasuke Uchiha
2: BlackBeard
3: Tsukishima
4: Undecided


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 27, 2017)

@Marco : You might find this thread interesting to read and worthwhile for new games to play:



It is about system based narratives such as what CK2 uses.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> Universe-3 Naruto Uzumaki/undecided



^How about Minato or Kakashi?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2017)

Marco said:


> I think it's time for a new convo title/poll as well.



*Disc/Con: Chaos(Reaper) Theory*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cromer (Jan 27, 2017)

Marco said:


> It's a permathread now, Cromer. As there is no need to recycle convos since XF upgrade.
> 
> @Aries, You could post a list of 30-40 characters you want to put in the game and we could vote on them.



Ah, I see.

The XF upgrade meant I basically dropped off the face of NF...again.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Catamount (Jan 29, 2017)

Dat name change

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Catamount (Jan 29, 2017)

Love you all

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Aries (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## God (Jan 29, 2017)

Damn yo

Dafug happened to dis joint


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 29, 2017)

God said:


> Damn yo
> 
> Dafug happened to did joint


No games running because people aren't signing up.

I really want a Breath of the Wild set but I'm picky if only because the sets I got from Alice and Snow Princess are so god.

I would want the Falco lookalike as the sig. Link as the avatar probably, using the part right before the title is displayed in the latest trailer.


----------



## Aries (Jan 29, 2017)

Royal rumble is on


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 30, 2017)

Haha I love it Maggle


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

did you look up who was circled by any chance?

also Glorious


----------



## Aries (Jan 30, 2017)

Legend said:


> did you look up who was circled by any chance?
> 
> also Glorious



I actually did 2 days ago when I saw that, instant regret.


I give JBL credit, he loves his women... Thick... Did laugh how he deleted the pic and reposted the same pic cropped. Its John o Clock motherfuckers. What are the chances he's getting ribbed again aka Tripp Bradshaw? 

Don't you mean Gorious?


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

You watch WTF Moments too


----------



## Aries (Jan 30, 2017)

Yeah I watch Whatculture wrestling YouTube channel, I find them pretty entertaining. Its one of the big wrestling related channels out there with Woods UpUpDownDown close second. Subscribed to both channels. I like their 10 things insert names want you to forget, WTF Moments and Simon Miller's Ups and Downs


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

Good Stuff


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2017)

muh eyes


----------



## Aries (Jan 30, 2017)

#GiveSteroidWomenAChance


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

#DeathbySnuSnu


----------



## Aries (Jan 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Feb 1, 2017)

@Alwaysmind 

This is the convo thread =)


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 1, 2017)

Law said:


> @Alwaysmind
> 
> This is the convo thread =)


Thanks!!!


----------



## Aries (Feb 1, 2017)

Rem I hope those deleted tweets were #CashmeOutside


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 1, 2017)

@Senjou send the roles dagnit!


----------



## Araragi (Feb 2, 2017)

how upset would you be if I said I only have a few roles done


----------



## Aries (Feb 2, 2017)

Time to bring back the MafiAvengers V2. and I just know what story should be for first the first phase...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 2, 2017)

Feels wierd having no games running. Tempted to whip out mario kart again for a quick turbo game


----------



## Savage (Feb 2, 2017)

You should!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 2, 2017)

Just finished the last town role for the Ace Attorney game. Now only the mafias left.

Unfortunately it doesn't seem like I'll be able to host this before May.


----------



## Aries (Feb 2, 2017)

Savage said:


> You should!



Then the time is right for it. Here it comes then


----------



## Aries (Feb 2, 2017)

Sign ups for those who want a quick game now


----------



## Hero (Feb 3, 2017)

Hmm maybe I should post the Iconics thread now


----------



## Magic (Feb 3, 2017)

Aries said:


> Rem I hope those deleted tweets were #CashmeOutside


LOL


----------



## Tiger (Feb 3, 2017)

Aries said:


> Rem I hope those deleted tweets were #CashmeOutside



Ousside*. Howbowdah?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Feb 3, 2017)

Does someone play Dungeon Hunter?


----------



## Savage (Feb 3, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Does someone play Dungeon Hunter?


Not me.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 3, 2017)

Savage said:


> Not me.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Aries (Feb 3, 2017)

Well with viole taking aizen off as their character can finally use him for the DragonBall game. Was going to use the Espadas to represent bleach but this works out good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hammer (Feb 4, 2017)

if youre going to region lock a fucking DS atleast make it so I can play the games in english, they are fucking digital copies, fuck you nintendo


----------



## Magic (Feb 4, 2017)

@Stelios what happened to you man? Anyone know?


----------



## Magic (Feb 4, 2017)

At my grandpa's bday party he has like 9 daughters....  7 of them here. Dudes like 80 something. Why am I sharing this?  boredom.


----------



## Magic (Feb 4, 2017)

Crazy Spanish music + wine this is lit now


----------



## hammer (Feb 5, 2017)

whi knows about 3ds hokmebrew


----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 5, 2017)

Super Bowl looking like it could be a blow out hopefully the Patriots can at least make it closer.


----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 5, 2017)

Also the commercials are not very good so far. If you are going to pay that much for an ad (most ex pensive time slot in TV period) you would think they would put a littless more effort. 

(This was posted before halftime for future context)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 5, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Also the commercials are not very good so far. If you are going to pay that much for an ad (most ex pensive time slot in TV period) you would think they would put a littless more effort.
> 
> (This was posted before halftime for future context)



 Could not agree more. These commercials have been the worst...ever.

@Senjou 

Extremely disappointed that you have not gotten many roles done by now you sorry ass butt.


----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 5, 2017)

Commercials continued to suck but the game turned out to be a good one.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 5, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Commercials continued to suck but the game turned out to be a good one.



LOL ATLANTA THREW FOR THE PATS HARDER THAN HILARY THREW FOR TRUMP

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Tiger (Feb 5, 2017)

Half the Falcons team went to the bar to celebrate their win at half time, I think.


----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 5, 2017)

Kind of feel bad for Atlanta Falcons fans but I also was kind of rooting for New England because I like Brady and wanted to witress history of a the most super bowl wins by one qb.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 6, 2017)

Falcons are losers plain and simple. Choke job of the highest order.


----------



## Crugyr (Feb 6, 2017)

Can't believe they blew that game. Just terrible


----------



## Magic (Feb 6, 2017)

hammer said:


> whi knows about 3ds hokmebrew


use google.


----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 7, 2017)

Not going to unsign but fair warning not sure how active I will be in the games once they start up or if I will be fully into them dealing with a death in the family. Main reason I am not unsigning is to try to get my mind off it but honestly not sure how I will handle it. It could cause me to be even more active or it could cause me to go inactive and not care not sure as of yet as not sure how I will handle it.

Edit: also I would prefer not to talk about it much more than this.

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2017)

Take care


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 7, 2017)

hey bitches


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2017)

Kristen Stewart as Giselle on snl,  that fake accent. Hawt hawt hawt. Also love her generally gloomy aura despite being beautiful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2017)

Helps that she had long legs in a short skirt as well


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Aries (Feb 7, 2017)

I blame the spam for my net frying, working on a edit. Hopefully can get it down by the weekend


----------



## Aries (Feb 8, 2017)

*DragonBall* *Mafia* *2*(*The Best *vs *The Rest) *

Taking a Page out a WADs game since the original game was inspired from his game.

*Akatsuki*-5

*Akatsuki Group Exclusive Abilities*:​
(*Zetsu*) Every Kill Akatsuki makes is Janitored by Zetsu

(*Six Paths of Pain*) If Nagato/Konan(Godfather) are killed Tobi becomes GodFather taking over 6 Paths of Pains abilities

1: *Nagato/Konan*
2: *Itachi/Kisame*
3: *Sasori/Deidara*
4: *Tobi*
5: *Kakuzu/Hidan*

*The Espada*-5

*Espada Exclusive Group Abilities*​
*Aizen*-(*We won't have to lift a finger*) Aizen is sealed by Yamamotos flames at the start of the game. When 3/4ths of the Espadas have been killed Aizen is freed from the flames and kills the last Espada roles becoming Indie.

(???) abilities are unlocked when he appears

(*Wonderwiess*) When Aizen is freed he can activate WonderWeiss who's resurrection can nullify any role in the game until Aizen is killed or lynched

(0: *Aizen*)
1: *Stark/Zommari*
2: *Barragan/Grimmjow*
3: *Halibel/Aaroniero*
4: *Ulquiorra/Yammy*
5: *Nnoitra/Szayel*

*The Marines*-3

*The Marines Group Exclusives*​(*ShichiBukai*) You can use one ShichiBukai abilities each cycle

1: Mihawk
2: Sir Crocodile
3: Donflamingo
4: Kuma
5: Gecko Moira
6: Boa Hancock
7: Jinbei

(*Impel Down*) Every Nightphase you can target a player and Capture them taking them out the game and locking them up in a Impel Down Jail QT. They are not dead but they can not talk in the game unless they are freed either via Capturing Luffy, Ichigo, Naruto or Goku.

(*Pacifistas*) Allows Marines to use a ability from one of the players they captured

(*Buster Call*) When Buster Call is activated The Marines can target any player and use the entire Marine Force Ultra Kill them. (*Zamasu* is immune/Works once)

1: *Admiral Akainu*
2: *Admiral Kizaru*
3: *Admiral Aokiji*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Feb 9, 2017)

LOL


----------



## Hero (Feb 10, 2017)

What a dead thread. Tragic.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 10, 2017)

The orgy begins in two hours.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 10, 2017)

Yeah I'm ready for the game. It's long overdue for me.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 10, 2017)

The waifu game is dead


----------



## Magic (Feb 10, 2017)

Hero said:


> What a dead thread. Tragic.


 Everyone busy.


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

Mafia is dead, bury it

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 12, 2017)

Legend said:


> Mafia is dead, bury it



We'll bury you first.


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

Legends never die.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 12, 2017)

Legend said:


> Legends never die.



You're the exception to the rule.


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## Aries (Feb 12, 2017)

Join the dragonball game and ill use the DragonBalls to revive mafia


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

Been there. Done That.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 12, 2017)

Legend said:


> Nope.



Yep.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 12, 2017)

Legend said:


> Mafia is dead, bury it


Its due in part to your own laziness.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 12, 2017)

-> People who are not playing CotH coming to the convo thread and complaining mafia is dead.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Its due in part to your own laziness.


Ill be a replacement, im at the end of my school term. Piss off


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> -> People who are not playing CotH coming to the convo thread and complaining mafia is dead.


There was a time long ago when there were multiple games at the same time


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 12, 2017)

Legend said:


> Ill be a replacement, im at the end of my school term. Piss off



Don't be rude, Legend.
He is right after all.


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

Im not your savior


----------



## Didi (Feb 12, 2017)

mafia is dead
long live mafia


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 12, 2017)

Legend said:


> There was a time long ago when there were multiple games at the same time



Yes. Last summer.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 12, 2017)

Who gave an idiot Deadpool,  that is triggering af.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 12, 2017)

Mafia will be saved! Time to gather the dragonballs


----------



## Viole (Feb 12, 2017)

Hmm question would a team game work here?
Basically something 
5-6 4 man teams and some indies
So you can call it mafia vs mafia vs indies type, with no town.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 12, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Hmm question would a team game work here?
> Basically something
> 5-6 4 man teams and some indies
> So you can call it mafia vs mafia vs indies type, with no town.


No.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 12, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Hmm question would a team game work here?
> Basically something
> 5-6 4 man teams and some indies
> So you can call it mafia vs mafia vs indies type, with no town.



Anything can work here in my experience.


----------



## Viole (Feb 12, 2017)

Well thats conflicting D:


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 12, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Well thats conflicting D:



You should ignore White Wolf.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm just salty kek. 


Waffles is probably right he's got the experience.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 12, 2017)

Cool, Might host one here soonish then :


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> No.


WW is correct in terms of whether or not such a game would still be mafia. Mafia is uninformed majority vs informed minority. Multiple mafia groups and no town make it a game of whose better at ability chess/making alliances. Law tried to run a game of town squads facing each other as well as a mafia and that ended badly.

Clash of Symphonies is the only mafia variant that I have seen turn out good and that was because we didn't know everyone was independent from the start.


----------



## Viole (Feb 12, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> WW is correct in terms of whether or not such a game would still be mafia. Mafia is uninformed majority vs informed minority. Multiple mafia groups and no town make it a game of whose better at ability chess/making alliances. Law tried to run a game of town squads facing each other as well as a mafia and that ended badly.
> 
> Clash of Symphonies is the only mafia variant that I have seen turn out good and that was because we didn't know everyone was independent from the start.


yea I realize it steps into a weird direction, thats why I asked first hand here. Community I come from has this format as thing, while I never saw anything of sort at NF so asked first. Better safe, then sorry.


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

Awesome did a all mafia game years ago


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

But no one knew ahead of time


----------



## Tiger (Feb 12, 2017)

Legend said:


> There was a time long ago when there were multiple games at the same time





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Yes. Last summer.



And will again this Summer. There's a pattern there if you're really clever.



Viole1369 said:


> Hmm question would a team game work here?
> Basically something
> 5-6 4 man teams and some indies
> So you can call it mafia vs mafia vs indies type, with no town.



It can work, but it's not easy.


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

I know, was being a dick on purpose


----------



## Santí (Feb 12, 2017)

Legend said:


> Legends never die.



Only forgotten.


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

Santi said:


> Only forgotten.


----------



## Santí (Feb 13, 2017)

Superman said:


> S...strike 3 santi....strike 3....



I gave you the chance to worship me and beg for forgiveness, and I blatantly implied that I can kill you. 

You have only yourself to blame

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2017)

Legend said:


> Ill be a replacement, im at the end of my school term. Piss off


Godspeed man.


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2017)

Any human series role madness games were the abilities aren't high power scaled?

I want to make a new game, but don't want it to feel unfair for the players. 

I have wadtism for the generic shit maybe :/ generic preference.

edit: mmmm I enjoy the talking and sleuthing aspects of the game, and people making smart guesses etc.

I think, I honestly hate abilities. Even in my past recent games, I never use the abilities as soon as possible anymore, some abilities I even forget to use them.


----------



## Viole (Feb 13, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Any human series role madness games were the abilities aren't high power scaled?
> 
> I want to make a new game, but don't want it to feel unfair for the players.
> 
> I have wadtism for the generic shit maybe :/ generic preference.


Beelzebub is fair choice, it is closely packed with ofc 2-3 chars being stronger cuz mc and main enemy.

Worth a shot IMO, I could suggest more but beelze is one of best knowns in those

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tiger (Feb 13, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Any human series role madness games were the abilities aren't high power scaled?
> 
> I want to make a new game, but don't want it to feel unfair for the players.
> 
> ...



Black Lagoon and Cowboy Bebop would be fun.


----------



## Legend (Feb 13, 2017)

Rorouni Kenshin


----------



## Viole (Feb 13, 2017)

Trigun but that would possess two extremes aka Vash and Knives
Kenshin has too low poll IMO, it will have to deal with lot of generics or either be a small game.
Kekkaishi
Kingdom - works best actually since its pure humans
Dragons Rioting


----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 13, 2017)

Law said:


> Black Lagoon and Cowboy Bebop would be fun.


Black Lagoon would be sweet.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2017)

Good job Santi 
Good job town

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Crugyr (Feb 13, 2017)

Supes used Spite Kill of Santi, Santi activated Self Destruct. Supes died as well

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 13, 2017)

Santi said:


> I gave you the chance to worship me and beg for forgiveness, and I blatantly implied that I can kill you.
> 
> You have only yourself to blame



 My vendetta against Marco will look like child's play what I will do to you.


----------



## Viole (Feb 13, 2017)

Superman said:


> My vendetta against Marco will look like child's play what I will do to you.


tbf good chance he does it to you first


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 13, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> tbf good chance he does it to you first



 And that there earned you 2 games of spite, mr.


----------



## Viole (Feb 13, 2017)

Superman said:


> And that there earned you 2 games of spite, mr.


Get in line mate, I dont even know what number in that line you will get but prolly not any single or double digit


----------



## Santí (Feb 13, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Good job Santi
> Good job town



Weren't you one of the nerds who voted me?

Fuck you


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2017)

Santi said:


> Weren't you one of the nerds who voted me?
> 
> Fuck you


Nope, I was the nerd that got friendly fired by a trigger happy shit.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Santí (Feb 13, 2017)

Oh right, that was Dr. White.

Carry on then


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2017)

Not all whites look the same.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 13, 2017)

Superman said:


> My vendetta against Marco will look like child's play what I will do to you.



I told you spite voting is bad, look how it backfired


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 13, 2017)

UB plz, if spite backfires on Vasto, he will just respond with more spite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 13, 2017)

The best time to spite someone is next game, the ideal target is everyone who double-crossed you, and the moment your revenge is fulfilled is never.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I told you spite voting is bad, look how it backfired


good karma

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crugyr (Feb 13, 2017)

He will be remembered as Santi the Hero

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 13, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> UB plz, if spite backfires on Vasto, he will just respond with more spite.



How did you guys get him to be this spiteful


----------



## Crugyr (Feb 13, 2017)

Be better then him every time. He didn't like the splashes of greatness hitting him in the face as he sat in the pool of no satisfaction and defeatment

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 13, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> How did you guys get him to be this spiteful



I'm to blame for Vastos rage! Platinum is also to blame during the mythology fc days


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 13, 2017)

Host a game. Have him sign up for it. Don't succeed at making his experience in that game 100% happy from start to end. Argue with him about it after the game is over.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 13, 2017)

Not that it has happened to me tbh but it has happened to some people.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 13, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Host a game. Have him sign up for it. Don't succeed at making his experience in that game 100% happy from start to end. Argue with him about it after the game is over.



I couldn't care less tbh. Would probably just pat his head and leave it as that if he doesn't like my games, kek.



Aries said:


> I'm to blame for Vastos rage! Platinum is also to blame during the mythology fc days



That explains a lot


----------



## Savage (Feb 13, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Hmm question would a team game work here?
> Basically something
> 5-6 4 man teams and some indies
> So you can call it mafia vs mafia vs indies type, with no town.


I believe a user by the name of Zabuza did a naruto themed game like this


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 13, 2017)

Another theory is that CR created this Rage Vasto mythos and he played along because it's fun.

In my head I see Supes giggling like a teenage girl every time he writes an angry post.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 13, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I couldn't care less tbh. Would probably just pat his head and leave it as that if he doesn't like my games, kek.



You host games?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 13, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> That explains a lot



The vasto rage thing was a meme on vasto during the mythology fc days. Vasto wanted the fc to be more Mythology based while I was like nah lets have fun and shit post. Vasto wanted me to enforce the rules which I never did. Instead I trolled him and the people joined in on the fun because he was the only one not having fun in the fc. The meme only grew when platinum made Platinum invitationals and made a story where vasto was rage king and my 4th walls mafia where the story was he was the legendary super rager. Vasto got "screwed" during platinum invitational via rng in the troll bracket and as a extra troll on him I ended up replacing him annoying him and accusing everyone of conspiring against him. Vasto embraced the rage meme and here we are now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 13, 2017)

If I were to give a anime personality for vasto he would be younger togoro.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 13, 2017)

Santi
Every host
Viole
Underworld Broker


----------



## Aries (Feb 13, 2017)

Superman said:


> Santi
> Every host
> Viole
> Underworld Broker



Troll hosts don't count right?

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Chaos (Feb 13, 2017)

lul

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Santí (Feb 13, 2017)

Aries said:


> Troll hosts don't count right?



They count twice extra.


----------



## Viole (Feb 13, 2017)

Superman said:


> Santi
> Every host
> Viole
> Underworld Broker


Too low ,make me at top else I'm ganking you each game we play as first thing I do

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 13, 2017)

Oh I and I also host so that's bonus so totally make me no1


----------



## Tiger (Feb 13, 2017)

One Punch Man mafia game in Akihabara.

Hosted by Marco and myself. Looking for new blood, and need several veterans as well.


----------



## Aries (Feb 13, 2017)

Santi said:


> They count twice extra.


you can't spite the unspite-able Santi. Eventually you run into a Captain Falcon Kick


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 13, 2017)

Law said:


> One Punch Man mafia game in Akihabara.
> 
> Hosted by Marco and myself. Looking for new blood, and need several veterans as well.



 I am currently  ot in any game right now...so...


----------



## Santí (Feb 13, 2017)

Aries said:


> you can't spite the unspite-able Santi. Eventually you run into a Captain Falcon Kick



I boycotted your games out of spite for over a year, it was an era of prosperity and peace before I lifted the botcott once more to remind people how my determination will never lose to trolls.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 13, 2017)

Superman said:


> I am currently  ot in any game right now...so...



So...go sign up!


----------



## Viole (Feb 13, 2017)

omg I got a first mafia rival 
Dont you worry vasto, You can be my superman and I'll be your Kryptonite 


Also another question, Does NF ever use roles and games which dont have abilities that can be used anytime but rather only have night phase abilities  with CD /No CD then X amount of usage, and No to limited day abilities?


Its mostly difference of community. Since where I come from its Night based games then mid day ganking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Feb 13, 2017)

Vanilla and generic themed games can often be seen with little to no day time actions. Most role madness games have a mixture.


----------



## Crugyr (Feb 14, 2017)

ehhh i use the naruto forum not hero one. i cant get in to look


----------



## Viole (Feb 14, 2017)

Role madness I usually do
have night actions for all crazy stuff,Day is just discussing.

Lil Fatty


Viole1369 said:


> You are Zhou Weiqing[Lil Fatty]
> Zhou Weiqing (aka Zhou Little Fatty) is the Protagonist of the story '' and is the son of the Commander-In-Chief, Admiral Zhou Shuiniu of the . You are also a God level Equipment Consolidating Master and  Jewel God
> 
> 
> ...



For example, one of random roles I had.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 14, 2017)

You just showed us a role that has day actions.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2017)

Law said:


> So...go sign up!



 Auto sign me up! Do it! Fine I will put myself down myself and I will spite you later.


----------



## Viole (Feb 14, 2017)

Law said:


> You just showed us a role that has day actions.


yea I did say *no to weak* day action, I mean primary arsenal of kills /invest/blocketc is in Night Actions, Something which I havent seen here so far since all abilities can be used in day or night regardless


----------



## Tiger (Feb 14, 2017)

Most roles here have night only or day only abilities. That's more common than roles which can choose day or night.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> omg I got a first mafia rival
> Dont you worry vasto, You can be my superman and I'll be your Kryptonite



 You will regret your actions for all eternity. As I beat you repeatedly with corpses of all of the other people I have spite or will spite.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2017)

That role is cool. :0

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 14, 2017)

Good to know Law, ty~


Superman said:


> You will regret your actions for all eternity. As I beat you repeatedly with corpses of all of the other people I have spite or will spite.


Superscrub please
you start from bottom of list before you get to top

so shoo shoo , better spite UB then hosts then Santi before you can think of me


----------



## Viole (Feb 14, 2017)

RemChu said:


> That role is cool. :0


ty


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2017)

I will make a super generics game part 2. Will have roles ready by the end of the week. Sign ups going up sometime this week.


----------



## Aries (Feb 14, 2017)

Santi said:


> I boycotted your games out of spite for over a year, it was an era of prosperity and peace before I lifted the botcott once more to remind people how my determination will never lose to trolls.



*Takes off hat, rubs head.*

Fine speech Santi. Your talents were waisted in the indies playing in bingo halls. to get to the top you have to always go through me. The Host Face that runs the Mafia Game Place


----------



## Crugyr (Feb 14, 2017)

i still need the NF server link for the game


----------



## Santí (Feb 14, 2017)

If you're not using the hero-academia mirror, then you don't deserve a link for being sub-human trash.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viole (Feb 14, 2017)

Santi said:


> If you're not using the hero-academia mirror, then you don't deserve a link for being sub-human trash.


Santi knows what up


----------



## Aries (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm very close to finishing this edit. Its gonna be worth it


----------



## Crugyr (Feb 14, 2017)

Santi said:


> If you're not using the hero-academia mirror, then you don't deserve a link for being sub-human trash.


fight me


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 14, 2017)

My last game had no day abilities except for the ones that influenced votes. But that was more due to real life constraints than a style choice.

Might become the standard for my games in the future. Maybe.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 14, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You host games?



Was only co-hosting with Crugyr so far  




Crugyr said:


> ehhh i use the naruto forum not hero one. i cant get in to look



Use the faster mirror of this site right meow 


I'm dying, there's a spider in my room D:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 14, 2017)

Kill it.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 14, 2017)

I can't D:


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 14, 2017)

Stay back from a far, grab your shoe and throw on it.

You have two shots. Hope your aim is good.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 14, 2017)

I left my room, came back and couldn't find that spider anymore. Seems like I have to burn down my room now


----------



## Viole (Feb 14, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I left my room, came back and couldn't find that spider anymore. Seems like I have to burn down my room now


How about you set urself on fire and Shen it comes, it auto dies


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 14, 2017)

Get some slaves friends of yours to come look for the spide and kill it for you.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 14, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> How about you set urself on fire and when it comes, it auto dies



How about 'no'  

Killed it already, so proud of myself


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 14, 2017)

[Achievement Unlocked: Spider Slayer]: You killed a spider! Now you don't have to set yourself or your room on fire!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 14, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Role madness I usually do
> have night actions for all crazy stuff,Day is just discussing.
> 
> Lil Fatty
> ...



Btw. you still didn't tell me who was attacking me the first few nights


----------



## Santí (Feb 14, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> fight me



I don't fight trash, I bury it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> My last game had no day abilities except for the ones that influenced votes. But that was more due to real life constraints than a style choice.
> 
> Might become the standard for my games in the future. Maybe.



 STILL waiting for that 2nd reverse mafia game you have thrown into the back burner you son of a dragon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 14, 2017)

@Aries who's that character in your avy?


----------



## Tiger (Feb 14, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> i still need the NF server link for the game



Go to Akihabara Lounge. 



Santi said:


> If you're not using the hero-academia mirror, then you don't deserve a link for being sub-human trash.



Not sure why anyone would still use the old link.


----------



## Savage (Feb 14, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Aries who's that character in your avy?


That's yato. From the series noragami

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 14, 2017)

Superman said:


> STILL waiting for that 2nd reverse mafia game you have thrown into the back burner you son of a dragon.



Here's the story...

Daisy from Mafia Syndicate came to me one year ago and invited me to do a crossover with that and The Book of Bunny Suicides, and co-host with her. I thought it was awesome and said yes.

Haven't heard from her ever since.

I need to go ask her about it some time, but I had forgotten to do it. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 14, 2017)

Savage said:


> That's yato. From the series noragami



Is that series good? 



Underworld Broker said:


> Btw. you still didn't tell me who was attacking me the first few nights



@Viole1369 you have 5 minutes to answer my question otherwise I'm not giving you my PSD. Call me 'senpai' and I'm gonna bother to give the layers in it a legit name instead of leaving it as "layer 1, 2, 3"


----------



## Viole (Feb 14, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Is that series good?
> 
> 
> 
> @Viole1369 you have 5 minutes to answer my question otherwise I'm not giving you my PSD. Call me 'senpai' and I'm gonna bother to give the layers in it a legit name instead of leaving it as "layer 1, 2, 3"


Shaddap u scrub, not like I carry around the spreadsheet but it was sad I think who attacked and stopped your shit


----------



## Crugyr (Feb 14, 2017)

Santi said:


> I don't fight trash, I bury it.


Then you better start digging your own grave


----------



## Aries (Feb 14, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Is that series good?



very good series, recommend it. Both Openings from the series are great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 14, 2017)

BTW, what became of the Mafia awards for 2016?


----------



## Aries (Feb 14, 2017)

オキナウチハ said:


> BTW, what became of the Mafia awards for 2016?



They will be done eventually, I say around Friday will be posted

Reactions: Like 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm pretty sure Aries decided to do them when he read that post.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 14, 2017)

You're welcome guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 14, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Shaddap u scrub, not like I carry around the spreadsheet but it was sad I think who attacked and stopped your shit



You actually answered in those 5 minutes, lol


----------



## Aries (Feb 14, 2017)

Aries said:


> *Mafia Player *(*Specific*) *Awards
> *
> 1: *NF's Mafia Section Champion(Best Player)*
> 2: The IndieContinental Champion(Best Indie Player)
> ...



I mean I already have the list, I just need to make the thread. Dragonball game and edit preoccupied me from doing it earlier

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 14, 2017)

Hello Bastards


----------



## Viole (Feb 14, 2017)

^whos this scrub


----------



## Legend (Feb 14, 2017)

Shut up noob


----------



## Viole (Feb 14, 2017)

Better be noob than a scrub


----------



## Legend (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Aries (Feb 14, 2017)

Time to vote in Mafia Awards


----------



## Viole (Feb 14, 2017)

Aries said:


> Time to vote in Mafia Awards


*Don't vote for yourself


Why damn you, How else I am going to get any nomination


----------



## Aries (Feb 14, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> *Don't vote for yourself
> 
> 
> Why damn you, How else I am going to get any nomination



You can always bribe someone to do it for you


----------



## Viole (Feb 15, 2017)

Aries said:


> You can always bribe someone to do it for you


*bribes Aries*


----------



## Aries (Feb 15, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> *bribes Aries*



Make your nominations first and then ole CR will repay the favor


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2017)

Aries said:


> I mean I already have the list, I just need to make the thread. Dragonball game and edit preoccupied me from doing it earlier


Excuse me, 

*BUT MARCO IS THE BEST MAFIA PLAYER IN THIS SECTION OF ALL TIME*

Reactions: Ningen 2


----------



## Aries (Feb 15, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Excuse me,
> 
> *BUT MARCO IS THE BEST MAFIA PLAYER IN THIS SECTION OF ALL TIME*


not disagreeing but post that up in the thread. Get some peeps to nominate


----------



## Aries (Feb 15, 2017)

Wait nevermind you already nominated rem. Damn shit net not updating me


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 15, 2017)

Oh man, I love this pink color


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 15, 2017)

How can I keep this pink UN?


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2017)

Suck some staff dick

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 15, 2017)

Didi said:


> Suck some staff dick

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viole (Feb 15, 2017)

Maybe you can find a girl and go yuri


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 15, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Maybe you can find a girl and go yuri



No

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 15, 2017)

Maybe convince the staff to give it as an award for winning mafia games and then become MVP at Favs or something.

Or just join the art contests. I heard they give awards like candy in those.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 15, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Maybe convince the staff to give it as an award for winning mafia games and then become MVP at Favs or something.
> 
> Or just join the art contests. I heard they give awards like candy in those.



I haven't seen that pink color as award, but I could ask them to add it. Then I'll get those points over there and buy pink, bingo  

Getting it for mvp in mafia would be also cool


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 15, 2017)

I once convinced the OL staff to give awards for people guessing Big Mom's bounty.

They love thinking they are contributing to the forum activity.


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 15, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I once convinced the OL staff to give awards for people guessing Big Mom's bounty.
> 
> They love thinking they are contributing to the forum activity.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 15, 2017)

We just don't want to have to come up with all the ways to win awards ourselves. But I'll be sure to let the staff know that further suggestions from DDL come from a place of contempt and derision.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 15, 2017)

(it's not like they'll be able to ignore the suggestions tho)


----------



## Tiger (Feb 15, 2017)

They can pretend really hard that they didn't read it.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 15, 2017)

Law said:


> They can pretend really hard that they didn't read it.



"pretend" you mean.


----------



## Rohan (Feb 15, 2017)

For those who are interested, I am hosting a Turbo Mafia Game on 16/02/2017.

Game Theme : Death Note

Game Setup : Lovers Mafia : 

I need 6 players.

Game starts in : 

Here is the Interest check thread with all the information :  .

Game will be held here : 

Thanks to @Law for suggesting me to post here. 

See you all in the game. /

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 15, 2017)

True story most people probably don't remember.

About 2,5 years ago, @SinRaven came here and asked a question.

He wanted to know whether we wanted him to host an FMA or Digimon game.

Well, we all know how the first one _ended up
_
The Digimon game never happened though, iirc.

Anyone would be interested in it? Cuz I'm rewatching Digimon Adventure right now and i'm addicted. Might put it in my list of themes to host eventually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 15, 2017)

With that said, Digimon isn't nearly as good as I remembered. I mean, it's good, but it's REALLY cliche and the fights are lame.

Character development is still great though. Soundtrack is a lot better than I remembered, though. Damn 8 yo me for having shit taste in music.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 15, 2017)

Gotta try 'plan A' first, i'm not desperate enough to want that pink color anyways


----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 15, 2017)

I wouldn't mind a Digimon game DDL


----------



## Santí (Feb 15, 2017)

I should do a Feng Shen Ji game

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Viole (Feb 15, 2017)

Santi said:


> I should do a Feng Shen Ji game


screw it up one bit and off you go to shit list


----------



## Tiger (Feb 15, 2017)

Too pretentious for me.


----------



## Santí (Feb 15, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> screw it up one bit and off you go to shit list



I've never hosted a game before, so I would need a competent co-host.


----------



## Viole (Feb 15, 2017)

Santi said:


> I've never hosted a game before, so I would need a competent co-host.


I would usually volunteer but its FSJ, that shit deserves some top tier co-host


----------



## Aries (Feb 15, 2017)

Clash of the hosts edit will be posted today or tomorrow


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2017)

Law said:


> Too pretentious for me.


...You talking about my video  ?


----------



## Tiger (Feb 16, 2017)

RemChu said:


> ...You talking about my video  ?



Yeah, I was just too slow to post right after you. 

I liked Arrival, but I didn't like the speaker's attitude and felt it was pretentious.


----------



## Nois (Feb 16, 2017)

Greetings, it is I

Reactions: Like 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## Nois (Feb 16, 2017)

You may not remember me, new one, for I am eternal.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2017)

Law said:


> Yeah, I was just too slow to post right after you.
> 
> I liked Arrival, but I didn't like the speaker's attitude and felt it was pretentious.


"this movie is the answer to bad films." He then proceeds to break down themes and the flow of the movie.

The title can be confused as him calling the movie bad....

the first 20 seconds, he isn't insulting the film with that quote.

Anyways, *my communication is limited, by the perspective, that I'm tired and want to go to bed. Good night.
*
Nerdwriter is good shit.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 16, 2017)

I thought that was @Metalmarsh89 for a moment.

Silly me, mistaking otters with marmots.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (Feb 16, 2017)

Rohan said:


> For those who are interested, I am hosting a Turbo Mafia Game on 16/02/2017.
> 
> Game Theme : Death Note
> 
> ...



Game Thread will be posted in 01 Hour 30 minutes.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 16, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> With that said, Digimon isn't nearly as good as I remembered. I mean, it's good, but it's REALLY cliche and the fights are lame.
> 
> Character development is still great though. Soundtrack is a lot better than I remembered, though. Damn 8 yo me for having shit taste in music.


I was one of those kids that loved Digimon Frontier, which means young me had great taste in music:


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 16, 2017)

One of my best friends and I are planning on rewatching Frontier and G Gundam together. Will be fun.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 16, 2017)

Frontier is probably my least favorite of the ones I saw (the first 5). Its not terrible but... the second half is very underwhelming.

Adventure 2 close comes close in terribleness, but while it has the lowest lows of the series, it has some highs Frontier doesn't have. Like the Ken arc.

The other three are great though.

And Adventure is getting better now that I got to the Vamdemon arc.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 16, 2017)

I liked that Frontier went away from being similar to Pokemon by having the kids become the actual fighters, not just giving commands/being cheerleaders. Not that the Digimon anime wasn't always superior to the Pokemon anime.


----------



## Rohan (Feb 16, 2017)

Rohan said:


> For those who are interested, I am hosting a Turbo Mafia Game on 16/02/2017.
> 
> Game Theme : Death Note
> 
> ...



Game Thread has been posted :


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2017)

Law is right, Nerdwriter is hella pretentious

Not always, he has some good videos. But you can clearly tell the difference between when he actually has something meaningful to say, or when he just tries to sound deep by just 

slowly saying

some 
WORDS

to, make us,
 understand

the
SIMPLEST
shit


This video was part of the latter series
There was clearly very little there he actually had to add to the conversation about Arrival
so he stretched it out so he could meet his weekly video quota

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2017)

For people who actually have meaningful stuff to say on film in the form of a video essay, look to
-Channel Criswell
-Every Frame a Painting
-Lessons from the Screenplay

100 years of cinema is also cool if you like the history of film, but it's only up to 1930 so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2017)

K will check those out.


Didi said:


> so he stretched it out so he could meet his weekly video quota


the first 20 seconds did feel like that :0)

taking a film history class, so maybe that 100 years of cinema will come in handy ;0


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I was one of those kids that loved Digimon Frontier, which means young me had great taste in music:


Use to watch it before going to school. Like eigth grade i think? I loved it, a little different but it was good.


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2017)

and i just subbed to them all,
will probably watch some of the Criswell first.


----------



## Crugyr (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm hungry


----------



## Tiger (Feb 16, 2017)

RemChu said:


> "this movie is the answer to bad films." He then proceeds to break down themes and the flow of the movie.
> 
> The title can be confused as him calling the movie bad....
> 
> ...



I didn't misunderstand. I know he was saying it was a good movie.

But he spent 5 minutes on what he could have spent 30 seconds on by drawing it out and trying to force down out throats how deep a thinker he is. 



Didi said:


> Law is right, Nerdwriter is hella pretentious
> 
> Not always, he has some good videos. But you can clearly tell the difference between when he actually has something meaningful to say, or when he just tries to sound deep by just
> 
> ...



"Arrival was damn good, and it did right what a lot of movies are doing wrong these days. The cinematography was on point, and the focus on language was poignant."

Done. Now stretch it to fit in a 5 minute video.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 16, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> I'm hungry



Eat smth


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2017)

It's all.....*5 second pause*


perspective.


----------



## Legend (Feb 16, 2017)

Whats up People? How are you all?


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2017)

Life is good Legend, how did your end of term go? :0


----------



## Legend (Feb 16, 2017)

I have 3 finals next week. Then im free, all my projects/presentations are complete


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 16, 2017)

Watched Hunt for the Wilderpeople today, got a new second favorite movie of 2016. Still have a lot more to watch though, Arrival is next on the list.


----------



## Aries (Feb 16, 2017)

Clash of the Hosts edit completed. will posted in a few minutes


----------



## Santí (Feb 16, 2017)

Never could get into Digimon as a kid.


----------



## Santí (Feb 16, 2017)

It airing almost exclusively in the mornings didn't help.


----------



## Aries (Feb 16, 2017)

CLash of the Hosts OVA Edit. Enjoy


----------



## Santí (Feb 16, 2017)

CR does it again


----------



## Aries (Feb 16, 2017)

100% accurate edit


----------



## Crugyr (Feb 16, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Eat smth


I had Stromboli


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 16, 2017)

Mafia's killing it this round heh (no pun intended)

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Mafia's killing it this round heh (no pun intended)


----------



## SupremeKage (Feb 16, 2017)

So is it true that there used to be multiple games out at the same time? If so why does it no longer happen?


----------



## Viole (Feb 16, 2017)

Because people cant even stay active in one sole game they play. Thats why

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tiger (Feb 16, 2017)

SupremeKage said:


> So is it true that there used to be multiple games out at the same time? If so why does it no longer happen?



It's not Summer.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 16, 2017)

SupremeKage said:


> So is it true that there used to be multiple games out at the same time? If so why does it no longer happen?



Mafia is not as popular as it once was/people are lazy to get out of their usual section to play a forum game they never played before

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 16, 2017)

I think another DragonBall game would bring activity up in this section. Will pursue it when my nets up and running and can start pming folks .

Also that edit feels good to finish. Yugioh feel was the right series to edit for Clash of the Hosts. Each Deck based on a hosts style or personality. No guarantee go further then Battle City but if ever did Doma Arc then these hosts would be the players would use for Antagonists.

Rafael-Vasto
Alister-Gibbs
Valon-Iwandesu
Darts-Old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Host


----------



## Santí (Feb 17, 2017)

SupremeKage said:


> So is it true that there used to be multiple games out at the same time? If so why does it no longer happen?



The community is not nearly as large as it used to be, and neither is NF in general. This still happens depending on the season though, especially during the summer.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2017)

They are correct.


----------



## Nois (Feb 17, 2017)

Hello Old and Newfags


----------



## Viole (Feb 17, 2017)

Hello Oldfag


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 17, 2017)

Long time no see.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2017)

Nois said:


> Hello Old and Newfags



Hi.


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2017)

Otterkun


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2017)

Who keeps hoping on Nois's old account and doing this? Is it Wad? Law? Marco? Which one of you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) keep doing it!?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 17, 2017)

it's Marco, law told me


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2017)

Scummy ass mods


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 17, 2017)

Do most of you give your account data to someone else or smth? ô.o

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2017)

Mods can take over accounts, they have done that before. Some actually can make bots and dupes etc.


----------



## Crugyr (Feb 17, 2017)

Too much power


----------



## Aries (Feb 17, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> Too much power



To beat a Mod you just have to duel them into submission. I was close as shown by the Clash of the Hosts edit. Maybe WolfPrinceKaiba will stop their treasonous Shennagens or SinRaven


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 17, 2017)

So... What is up with people disliking 48 days? I thought they were pretty cool.

I'm asking this beause my next game will like be 100℅ in that format, and there isn't much I can do to change that.


----------



## Santí (Feb 17, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So... What is up with people disliking 48 days? I thought they were pretty cool.
> 
> I'm asking this beause my next game will like be 100℅ in that format, and there isn't much I can do to change that.



48 hour day phases is a huge buff to town, and I also hate waiting.


----------



## Aries (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm having 128 hour day phases. Its the way mafia should be played. Only filthy ningens can't handle the grind


----------



## Tiger (Feb 17, 2017)

Aries said:


> To beat a Mod you just have to duel them into submission. I was close as shown by the Clash of the Hosts edit. Maybe WolfPrinceKaiba will stop their treasonous Shennagens or SinRaven



Regular section mods don't have the power to do what Legend is saying. 

Also, shenanigans.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So... What is up with people disliking 48 days? I thought they were pretty cool.
> 
> I'm asking this beause my next game will like be 100℅ in that format, and there isn't much I can do to change that.



I like 48 hours for day 1, as it gives everyone plenty of time to arrive and start playing. It also allows for the fluff and shit-posting to end 20-30 hours in, and something real to happen for the lynch.

After d1, I find it to be a bit of a drag.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 17, 2017)

Santi said:


> 48 hour day phases is a huge buff to town, and I also hate waiting.


Imagine 48 hour day phases with full nightposting...this is what is pretty standard on The Syndicate. That I managed to trick both JJJ and Sloonei in Turf Wars, both representatives in the mafia championship for their main sites, while dealing with constant posting is maybe my greatest achievement in mafia. They both had over 1,000 posts in that game.

The Syndicate does nerf town in other ways though, by having no role revealing or info dumping(can't reveal investigation results or anything else learned by your role).


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 17, 2017)

48 is great for the beginning phases. Clash of Hosts will switch to 24 hour day phases on D4.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 17, 2017)

I only feel at a disadvantage as mafia when phases are lengthened without prior notice. Not when the game starts at 48 or if I know night posting is going to happen.

When you plan for a phase to end at the 24 hour mark, and the mod decides it's going to be stretched 4+ extra hours...I feel like strangling him/her. That makes me furious. I've built up to a point, and maybe said some shit that I know X person won't have time to respond to, surreptitiously...because I thought I knew exactly when the phase ended. It's a big deal that things happen when they're supposed to.

Not all hosts understand consistency.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2017)

48 seems pretty fair, helps people who live in really different time zones get a word in.


----------



## Viole (Feb 17, 2017)

I dont see issue in 48 hours.

I mean I even play endless DP game which has went till 1+ month for a single DP

Doesnt make it any disadvantageous for mafia.
If a player is smart he can work around it, if he is dumb. Give him 1 hour and he will still fuck up .

Tho problem I see is being allowed to use abilities in day like invest/kill. Thats something disadvantageous since you can be found out at any time.


And what Law said is correct, Hosts need to be consistent. I personally end it exactly at hours I marked but even if that isnt possible. Big Old everything fails after 24 hours always works.


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2017)

48 for the first day. 24 for the rest unless majority rules to vote end day phase early past the 3/4th mark of the day.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 17, 2017)

Legend said:


> 48 for the first day. 24 for the rest unless majority rules to vote end day phase early past the 3/4th mark of the day.



Lol no. "Majority rules to vote end phase early"? That's only acceptable if there's a handful of players left, and only if everyone agrees-- not a majority. 

Think about why that's not OK for a minute.


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2017)

ok everyone then


----------



## Crugyr (Feb 17, 2017)

i like the 48 hours for the first phase

and the switch to 24 is nice as well. only problem is sometimes people get stuck with RL that they miss a big portion in the 24 hours once, and that can screw something up or get them modblocked.

but i still like the quick phases that way, just keeps people busy and on their toes


----------



## Aries (Feb 18, 2017)

Look at the adjective... 48 hours. We ain't here to 48 hours Chico. The measuring stick just changed around here


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 18, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So... What is up with people disliking 48 days? I thought they were pretty cool.



I like 48h phases, dunno if I can play when days have 24h


----------



## Nois (Feb 18, 2017)

Nobody is hopping on my old account. It's the genuine Noisu 
This damn new forums is ard for me to get back to.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 18, 2017)

nah its mods


----------



## Nois (Feb 18, 2017)

i.. it's me


----------



## Viole (Feb 18, 2017)

@Superman vasto Halp


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 18, 2017)

Law said:


> I only feel at a disadvantage as mafia when phases are lengthened without prior notice. Not when the game starts at 48 or if I know night posting is going to happen.
> 
> When you plan for a phase to end at the 24 hour mark, and the mod decides it's going to be stretched 4+ extra hours...I feel like strangling him/her. That makes me furious. I've built up to a point, and maybe said some shit that I know X person won't have time to respond to, surreptitiously...because I thought I knew exactly when the phase ended. It's a big deal that things happen when they're supposed to.
> 
> Not all hosts understand consistency.



Real life doesn't understand consistency.

I have an agreement with myself in which I will never let mafia affect my real life appointments. Both professional and social ones. It's how I manage to be so active here without feeling like a lifeless otaku. I mean, anymore than I already do.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 18, 2017)

Nois said:


> i.. it's me



Prove it by playing a game.


----------



## Nois (Feb 18, 2017)

lol, i might. , when's the nearest one?


----------



## Tiger (Feb 18, 2017)

Everyone here can set aside 10 minutes to meet the posting requirements of a mafia game in a 24 hour period. 

Failing to do so has nothing to do with what you got up to in real life that day, and everything to do with laziness, poor memory, and/or a lack of motivation.


----------



## Aries (Feb 18, 2017)

Nois said:


> lol, i might. , when's the nearest one?



My dragonball game if get enough people


----------



## Legend (Feb 18, 2017)

Noisu


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Feb 18, 2017)

Aaaaaaaaggggghhhhh damn it I died...


----------



## Magic (Feb 18, 2017)

this is soooooo good


----------



## Aries (Feb 18, 2017)

Will be adding "DLC"/Unlockable Character roles in the next DragonBall Game. Which is basically extra characters that can be unlocked after certain requirements are met. Their will only be around 2-3 of them. One Town, One Mafia and One Indie. One of them will be Portgias D. Ace who is unlocked once the Marines have been eliminated from the game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 18, 2017)

Law said:


> Everyone here can set aside 10 minutes to meet the posting requirements of a mafia game in a 24 hour period.
> 
> Failing to do so has nothing to do with what you got up to in real life that day, and everything to do with laziness, poor memory, and/or a lack of motivation.



I quoted you, but have nothing to say.
Pretend I'm saying something about agreeing with you.
Should have just rated your post...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 18, 2017)

Nois said:


> lol, i might. , when's the nearest one?



Aries' DBZ 2 game I think.


----------



## Nois (Feb 18, 2017)

You guys can sign me up for it. And if I somehow magically forget, get Legend to ping me on FB lol.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 18, 2017)

Alrighty then, legend your gonna have to keep a look out on Nois. This game is gonna be something else. For those who miss those Narutifia type big games this game will be it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 18, 2017)

Nois said:


> You guys can sign me up for it. And if I somehow magically forget, get Legend to ping me on FB lol.


ah so it's the real you, nice.


----------



## Nois (Feb 18, 2017)

Yup, just got busy with life  I miss this place daily though, lol.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 18, 2017)

Law said:


> Everyone here can set aside 10 minutes to meet the posting requirements of a mafia game in a 24 hour period.
> 
> Failing to do so has nothing to do with what you got up to in real life that day, and everything to do with laziness, poor memory, and/or a lack of motivation.



I was responding to a post of yours about hosting. Not playing.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 18, 2017)

Nois said:


> You guys can sign me up for it. And if I somehow magically forget, get Legend to ping me on FB lol.



Dude Legend is more likely to need someone to ping him than otherwise.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 18, 2017)

Aries said:


> Alrighty then, legend your gonna have to keep a look out on Nois. This game is gonna be something else. For those who miss those Narutifia type big games this game will be it.



I miss Narutofia big games.

I will have to shut down from mafia completely from 4/22 until a month later though. Not sure how this will work.


----------



## Aries (Feb 18, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I miss Narutofia big games.
> 
> I will have to shut down from mafia completely from 4/22 until a month later though. Not sure how this will work.



If get enough people will take me a week max to do all the roles. Game will start early when get player requirements


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 18, 2017)

Sorry, got the dates wrong. It's from 3/22 onwards, not 4.


----------



## Viole (Feb 19, 2017)

Nois said:


> A what now?
> 
> Maybe together we'll have a long enough attention span, to be active


Damaged Otter?
Dumb Otter?
Dead Otter?
Drugged Otter?
Dank otter?


----------



## Nois (Feb 19, 2017)

Who are you peon, and what do you think your insults are going to achieve?


----------



## Viole (Feb 19, 2017)

Im the master you otter 

and usually results in rustled jimmies


----------



## Tiger (Feb 19, 2017)

You don't rustle the otter.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Nois (Feb 19, 2017)

Law said:


> You don't rustle the otter.


This is the Law.

Also, your puny attempts simply comb my fur. Proceed peon.


----------



## Viole (Feb 19, 2017)

Acting as if you have fur

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nois (Feb 19, 2017)

I see you fit here just fine


----------



## Viole (Feb 19, 2017)

I know right


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2017)

Nois said:


> Maybe together we'll have a long enough attention span, to be active



*cough*


----------



## Nois (Feb 19, 2017)

Hello, Old Man


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2017)

Nois said:


> Hello, Old Man



Hi Noisy Otter.


----------



## Hero (Feb 19, 2017)

Nois said:


> Hello, Old Man


Baby


----------



## Santí (Feb 19, 2017)

Nois said:


> A what now?



Director of Operations, the top brass in your conpany.


----------



## Aries (Feb 19, 2017)

That's how it starts. The fluff. The inactivity. The feeling of powerlessness that turns good players...to town.


----------



## Nois (Feb 19, 2017)

Hero said:


> Baby


Well, hello Hero


Santi said:


> Director of Operations, the top brass in your conpany.


Oh, not by a long shot, I just work longish shifts and well, I'm busy with a lot of shit outside the internet


----------



## Hero (Feb 19, 2017)

Sign up for my game @Nois 

Or are you going to leave us again


----------



## Savage (Feb 19, 2017)

Hello otter-san! 

@White Wolf I can climax just looking at your set!!!


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 19, 2017)

Savage said:


> Hello otter-san!
> 
> @White Wolf I can climax just looking at your set!!!


Bump

So you can see it again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2017)

That is not nois. If it is Nois answer me this...what do I prefer you as?

 And why the hell does my mobile keep changing my damn skin!? Is some mod doing this? Law!? Marco!? Reznor!? I will murder your innocence!


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 19, 2017)

Superman said:


> That is not nois. If it is Nois answer me this...what do I prefer you as?
> 
> And why the hell does my mobile keep changing my damn skin!? Is some mod doing this? Law!? Marco!? Reznor!? I will murder your innocence!


Skin change happened to me on desktop also,  think they're fixing bugs or whatever.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 19, 2017)

Mine is doing it too.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2017)

Superman said:


> That is not nois. If it is Nois answer me this...what do I prefer you as?
> 
> And why the hell does my mobile keep changing my damn skin!? Is some mod doing this? Law!? Marco!? Reznor!? I will murder your innocence!



If I'm not mistaken, Naruto is your target for that.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 19, 2017)

Superman said:


> That is not nois. If it is Nois answer me this...what do I prefer you as?
> 
> And why the hell does my mobile keep changing my damn skin!? Is some mod doing this? Law!? Marco!? Reznor!? I will murder your innocence!



Trust me, I will join the murdering.


----------



## Aries (Feb 19, 2017)

Who's getting a switch at launch?


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 19, 2017)

At least the donations is not on top anymore

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (Feb 19, 2017)

What's the difference between the Allure and the normal Dark Skin?


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 19, 2017)

Santi said:


> What's the difference between the Allure and the normal Dark Skin?


Read on Aphrodite's wall her skin has different staff icons / whatever that means.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 19, 2017)

Santi said:


> What's the difference between the Allure and the normal Dark Skin?



The moderator tags look different. Dark skin has a green box if you use Law as example.

Though I prefer the Akatsuki theme


----------



## Nois (Feb 19, 2017)

Hero said:


> Sign up for my game @Nois
> 
> Or are you going to leave us again


I've decided to make yet another effort to stay. I miss you lot.


Savage said:


> Hello otter-san!
> 
> @White Wolf I can climax just looking at your set!!!


Hello Savage-kun~


Superman said:


> That is not nois. If it is Nois answer me this...what do I prefer you as?


You prefer me either as the Professor, or a disciple of Ultros


Also, I have a host of proof materials to convince you


----------



## Aries (Feb 19, 2017)

A priest lost his rooster and he comes to church and says anyone here see a cock? All the women raise their hands. "I'm not talking about that kind", he says. Then he says, "Anyone here have a cock?" All the men raise their hands he says, "Again, I'm not talking about that kind!" Then he says, "Anyone in here see my cock?" All the kids then raise their hands

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 19, 2017)

Aries said:


> A priest lost his rooster and he comes to church and says anyone here see a cock? All the women raise their hands. "I'm not talking about that kind", he says. Then he says, "Anyone here have a cock?" All the men raise their hands he says, "Again, I'm not talking about that kind!" Then he says, "Anyone in here see my cock?" All the kids then raise their hands

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2017)

Nois said:


> You prefer me either as the Professor, or a disciple of Ultros
> 
> 
> Also, I have a host of proof materials to convince you



 Wrong, the real Nois would have gotten that right. And it is common knowledge that Nois is a Ultros backing fool. Who are you imposter Nois?



Aries said:


> A priest lost his rooster and he comes to church and says anyone here see a cock? All the women raise their hands. "I'm not talking about that kind", he says. Then he says, "Anyone here have a cock?" All the men raise their hands he says, "Again, I'm not talking about that kind!" Then he says, "Anyone in here see my cock?" All the kids then raise their hands



 No cbro...that was weak and old. I will not give lols. Only disappointing


----------



## Nois (Feb 19, 2017)

That's what I said. You're stupid, like Gilgamesh

Also, have this!!


----------



## Nois (Feb 19, 2017)

And this


----------



## Nois (Feb 19, 2017)

And this


----------



## Aries (Feb 19, 2017)

So a pregnant lady is going to the hospital and decides to take a shortcut there by going in a dark alley. Out of nowhere this stranger appears and shoots her 3 times. Luckily nothing happens to the pregnant lady and she gives birth to triplets. 2 girls and 1 boy. 15 years later the mom is in the kitchen cooking when one of her daughters comes out and is like mommy mommy guess what? The mom goes what? The daughter goes I pissed out a bullet so the mom tells her what happened 15 years ago. So she's like alright and leaves, few minutes later her other daughter out and she's like mommy mommy guess what! The mom goes what? The daughter goes I pissed out a bullet so the mom tells her what happened 15 years ago and like alright and leaves. Few minutes after that her son comes down and he's like mommy mommy guess what? The mom goes let me guess you pissed out a bullet? The son goes no! I was jacking off and I shot the dog!


----------



## Hero (Feb 19, 2017)

I can't edit any of my posts

EDIT: the edit option is back


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 19, 2017)

Hero said:


> I can't edit any of my posts
> 
> EDIT: the edit option is back



I wonder how mafia games would look like if some people couldn't edit their posts. Sometimes i feel like i'm the only one who's not editing her posts, lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2017)

Nois said:


> That's what I said. You're stupid, like Gilgamesh
> 
> Also, have this!!





Nois said:


> And this





Nois said:


> And this



 All easy to get. Come back when you get the first question right you beaver.



Aries said:


> So a pregnant lady is going to the hospital and decides to take a shortcut there by going in a dark alley. Out of nowhere this stranger appears and shoots her 3 times. Luckily nothing happens to the pregnant lady and she gives birth to triplets. 2 girls and 1 boy. 15 years later the mom is in the kitchen cooking when one of her daughters comes out and is like mommy mommy guess what? The mom goes what? The daughter goes I pissed out a bullet so the mom tells her what happened 15 years ago. So she's like alright and leaves, few minutes later her other daughter out and she's like mommy mommy guess what! The mom goes what? The daughter goes I pissed out a bullet so the mom tells her what happened 15 years ago and like alright and leaves. Few minutes after that her son comes down and he's like mommy mommy guess what? The mom goes let me guess you pissed out a bullet? The son goes no! I was jacking off and I shot the dog!



 Now that there is better cbro. All I needed to do was give tougher love...unlike @White Wolf


----------



## Aries (Feb 19, 2017)

Superman said:


> Now that there is better cbro. All I needed to do was give tougher love...unlike @White Wolf



It wasn't that bad! Also you were close to being chosen for Exodia. Well Vastodia. Was going to have made a edit with you being summoned and stopping WolfPrinceKaiba but my net went to shit and wanted to get the edit over with. So ExoDidia was chosen instead. Their was gonna be more at the start. Pegasus was gonna be Laix. With Toon World as his Manga Mash ups. So many jokes had but had to scrap.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 19, 2017)

I can't function right without the dark skin. CotH phase start delayed indefinitely.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (Feb 19, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I can't function right without the dark skin. CotH phase start delayed indefinitely.



Umm...the Dark skin isn't broken. You just may need to set it again.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2017)

Aries said:


> It wasn't that bad! Also you were close to being chosen for Exodia. Well Vastodia. Was going to have made a edit with you being summoned and stopping WolfPrinceKaiba but my net went to shit and wanted to get the edit over with. So ExoDidia was chosen instead. Their was gonna be more at the start. Pegasus was gonna be Laix. With Toon World as his Manga Mash ups. So many jokes had but had to scrap.



 You see what your problem was? You though like a shitty game developer by going for deadline over substance. Instead of thinking of your art you thought like a impatient fan. 

 And yes that joke was terrible cbro, maybe 5 years ago it would still work, but today it is meh.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 19, 2017)

Law said:


> Umm...the Dark skin isn't broken. You just may need to set it again.


My eyes thank you.


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Feb 19, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I can't function right without the dark skin. CotH phase start delayed indefinitely.


??? What ???


----------



## Aries (Feb 19, 2017)

Superman said:


> You see what your problem was? You though like a shitty game developer by going for deadline over substance. Instead of thinking of your art you thought like a impatient fan.
> 
> And yes that joke was terrible cbro, maybe 5 years ago it would still work, but today it is meh.



I blame peer pressure bro! Its hard to keep it under wraps when you have gold on you. I mean yeah could have waited but you guys would have waited ages for it. Do t you want to get it in doses so you don't finish it in one go? . Next chapter is hopefully gonna cover DDL vs Parka and Sin vs Owner. If still feeling up for it gonna make the Doma arc. You will be Rafael who beats old pharoh Law. I know the deck your gonna use. 

Hey! Those jokes made some people laugh! So its a win in my book vastbro


----------



## Didi (Feb 19, 2017)

What's the difference between this Allure Dark skin and the normal Dark skin
I haven't been able to spot it yet this past 1 minute and so I've lost my patience


----------



## Didi (Feb 19, 2017)

Though it feels like the fonts are slightly smaller


----------



## Tiger (Feb 19, 2017)

There's less stuff on the screen in Allure.


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2017)

The "moderator" under your name looks different, diff font/greenblack border


----------



## Tiger (Feb 19, 2017)

RemChu said:


> The "moderator" under your name looks different, diff font/greenblack border



It's gross, dark skin labels are infinitely better.


----------



## Nois (Feb 20, 2017)

Morning guys. What's up?


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2017)

@Marco


----------



## Nois (Feb 20, 2017)

What am I seeing?


----------



## Viole (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Marco (Feb 20, 2017)

@Nois and @Metalmarsh89 should become friends.


----------



## Marco (Feb 20, 2017)

RemChu said:


> @Marco


That movie is tits up too. Quite good. And listen to the whole album by Gunship while you're at it.


----------



## Nois (Feb 20, 2017)

The otter was here before. The otter is eternal.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2017)

Hey fake Nois.


----------



## Aries (Feb 20, 2017)

*Dragonball Mafia 2 Role
Shunsui Kyoraku 
*


(*Bushogoma*) When Bushogoma is activated Shunsui can target 2 players and redirect their actions towards one another. Works twice

(*Takaoni*) When Takaoni is activated the players who have less posts then Shunsui votes on him equal 0.

(*Kageoni*) When Kageoni is activated each cycle Shunsui can choose any number and who ever lands on the number allows Shunsuis to hide in their shadow. All actions that target Shunsui target the player that triggered Kageoni instead. At the end of the cycle Shunsui steals one ability from the player he hid behind via rng.

(*Irooni*) When Irooni is activated Shunsui can target any player and if they are anti-town he can put them in his game. Shunsui must guess what their alignment is. He has 2 guesses. If he gets their alignment right he kills them which bypasses any protection they have. But if he fails then he's role blocked next cycle from making any actions. Works three times

(*Daruma San Ga Korunda*) When Daruma San Ga Korunda is activated can choose any player and make them it. The player who's it has 5 tries to guess who Shunsui is before he gets to them. Once per hour. If they fail to find out their role within 5 tries they are role/vote blocked for the entire cycle. Works three times

(*Kageokuri*) When Kageokuri is activated Shunsui can create after images via rng 1-4 which allow him to reuse his abilities depending on the number he got. Works once

(*Bankai*) When Shunsui activates Bankai for one cycle Shunsui becomes immune to all actions.

(*The 4 Acts*) *The First Act of Shunsui's Bankai is activated if a player targets Shunsui with a ability during the the time his Bankai is activated. The Second Act of Shunsuis Bankai Genericfies the player that targeted Shunsui. The Third Act allows Shunsui to find out the players role who targeted him. The Final Act Allows Shunsui to kill the player or not.*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aries (Feb 20, 2017)

Shunsui, WhiteBeard and Kakashi are the first three roles have created for DB Mafia 2 game. Looking forward to doing the others

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 20, 2017)

That Takaoni though. Glad to see one of my favorite Bleach charcters in the game.


----------



## Aries (Feb 20, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> That Takaoni though. Glad to see one of my favorite Bleach charcters in the game.



Yeah Shunsui is pretty awesome. Out of all the possible characters could select Shunsui was number one on the list. Already dabbled a bit with his role a year ago so its cool to finally make it a official role in the game


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2017)

Marco said:


> That movie is tits up too. Quite good. And listen to the whole album by Gunship while you're at it.


Oh ya I meant to get it


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 20, 2017)

Just watched Arrival, certainly lived up to the hype. Not sure where I'd place it for my best of 2016 at the moment though, I'm still processing it.


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2017)

definitely in my top 10 of 2016, dunno yet if it cracks top 5


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 20, 2017)

It certainly is the kind of movie I'd want to rewatch before ranking. Sometimes that is a positive, sometimes it's a negative. Didn't have to think too much for my current top two of Zootopia and Hunt for the Wilderpeople.


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2017)

Those are both excellent too

Neither will crack my top 5 I think, but I thoroughly enjoyed them


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 20, 2017)

Didi said:


> Those are both excellent too
> 
> Neither will crack my top 5 I think, but I thoroughly enjoyed them


I think I may just have a thing for unusual partnerships, given Nick/Judy, Ricky/Hector, Stannis/Davos, etc.. Though really it is more that strong characters and strong chemistry between those characters is very important to me. Majora's Mask is my favorite game of all time for a number of reasons but the characters are the primary one.


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2017)

Should watch the Nice Guys from last year then, that fits that pretty well (and also a previous similar film by the same director you might know, Kiss Kiss Bang Bang)


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 20, 2017)

Didi said:


> Should watch the Nice Guys from last year then, that fits that pretty well (and also a previous similar film by the same director you might know, Kiss Kiss Bang Bang)


Seen it, thought it was a great film. Do need to watch Kiss Kiss Bang Bang but my movies to watch list is already huge. I'll probably aim to watch Your Name next. That or Red Turtle, Anomalisa, Tale of the Princess Kaguya or some other animated/anime film that I've been needing to watch.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2017)

People who voted for Ywach role, wtf


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 20, 2017)

RemChu said:


> People who voted for Ywach role, wtf


Why are you hating on my role?


----------



## Santí (Feb 21, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I wonder how mafia games would look like if some people couldn't edit their posts.



Grammatically incorrect and buried in typos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Feb 21, 2017)

Also 

>Yu-gi-oh inspired edit
>No cameo for THE KING OF GAMES

Just tut, CR.


----------



## Viole (Feb 21, 2017)

and filled with
*
* double triple posts


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey Nois the whole "showing up after a long time" thing doesn't work if you do it everyday.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2017)

I have my internet back, plebs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Didi (Feb 21, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Seen it, thought it was a great film. Do need to watch Kiss Kiss Bang Bang but my movies to watch list is already huge. I'll probably aim to watch Your Name next. That or Red Turtle, Anomalisa, Tale of the Princess Kaguya or some other animated/anime film that I've been needing to watch.




Anomalisa was my second favourite film from 2015, but then again I am a HUGE Charlie Kaufman fan. The man is a genius, and his work just resonates with me so much (even if it also usually destroys me to my core).


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 21, 2017)

Didi said:


> Anomalisa was my second favourite film from 2015, but then again I am a HUGE Charlie Kaufman fan. The man is a genius, and his work just resonates with me so much (even if it also usually destroys me to my core).


Looked him up, only have watched Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind from his work but that movie alone is proof of genius.

What was your #1 film of 2015? You have taste I can trust to sync with my own.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2017)

Got really high couple days back and impulse bought a PS4.

Except can't afford any game now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 21, 2017)

^lol 

Indian prices for PS4 games , kek


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm pretty sure they're about the same as US prices. It's just that I spent my fun money on the PS4.


----------



## Viole (Feb 21, 2017)

They are sometimes costlier tho its more of "Value" difference considering avg income difference here and there , Tho It is pretty negligible once you start working on own I suppose


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2017)

People shouldn't be buying PS4s if they don't have enough disposable income to support the hobby, anyway. So I doubt the "value" difference matters.


I was supposed to be saving up for HTC Vive and a new graphic card, too.


----------



## Viole (Feb 21, 2017)

Well not like PC gaming is any better too 

Well that sucks, Pretty long wait to save again now?


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2017)

You get great deals on PC games, though. <3 sales.


Well, again would mean I did it once. PS4's less than a third of GTX 1080 + HTC Vive. It's fucking hard to save money. That extra money in the bank just tempts you to spend everywhere.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 21, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Looked him up, only have watched Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind from his work but that movie alone is proof of genius.
> 
> What was your #1 film of 2015? You have taste I can trust to sync with my own.



Room


----------



## Viole (Feb 21, 2017)

Marco said:


> You get great deals on PC games, though. <3 sales.
> 
> 
> Well, again would mean I did it once. PS4's less than a third of GTX 1080 + HTC Vive. It's fucking hard to save money. That extra money in the bank just tempts you to spend everywhere.


Yea steam sales are love <3

Lol I know that feel so hard to keep that money for when you need it..


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 21, 2017)

Marco said:


> Got really high couple days back and impulse bought a PS4.
> 
> Except can't afford any game now.


I just got access to RE7 and For Honor through one roommate, who will also be the one buying the Switch for our household. My other roomate will likely be the one buying Horizon : Zero Dawn and potentially Nioh. My only gaming purchase for awhile will be the Wii U version of Zelda Breath of the Wild. From the lasy year, only it and The Last Guardian were worth buying day one as I have that level of faith in their creators. TLG is now my second favorite game of all time, I don't expect BotW to top it or MM for top spots on my all time list but it could certainly make top 5-10.

@Didi : Will check it out.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 21, 2017)

Marco said:


> Got really high couple days back and impulse bought a PS4.
> 
> Except can't afford any game now.



Good decision to buy one, haha.

I bought a PS4 a few years ago (maybe 2 years?) and have 4 games in total, lol. I'm usually borrowing games from a friend, 'cause he has a lot and welp, I don't have to spent money on them. Why don't you just do the same?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 21, 2017)

So Marco's kryptonite is weed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2017)

Weed isn't my krytonite, it's my jam. 

I was high on LSD when I ordered this. 



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I just got access to RE7 and For Honor through one roommate, who will also be the one buying the Switch for our household. My other roomate will likely be the one buying Horizon : Zero Dawn and potentially Nioh. My only gaming purchase for awhile will be the Wii U version of Zelda Breath of the Wild. From the lasy year, only it and The Last Guardian were worth buying day one as I have that level of faith in their creators. TLG is now my second favorite game of all time, I don't expect BotW to top it or MM for top spots on my all time list but it could certainly make top 5-10.
> 
> @Didi : Will check it out.


I wanted a PS4 just for the exclusives. Playing infamous second son now. Next purchase will probably be Uncharted 4. Then bloodborne, horizon zero dawn, ffxv. 



Underworld Broker said:


> Good decision to buy one, haha.
> 
> I bought a PS4 a few years ago (maybe 2 years?) and have 4 games in total, lol. I'm usually borrowing games from a friend, 'cause he has a lot and welp, I don't have to spent money on them. Why don't you just do the same?


Most of my friends are into multi-player games. None of them have the good ones.


----------



## Santí (Feb 21, 2017)

Marco said:


> People shouldn't be buying PS4s if they don't have enough disposable income to support the hobby, anyway. So I doubt the "value" difference matters.
> 
> 
> I was supposed to be saving up for HTC Vive and a new graphic card, too.



From my personal experience, electronics and consumer goods in general tend to be sold at a higher cost by retailers outside of the big nations, even if you convert.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 21, 2017)

Marco said:


> Most of my friends are into multi-player games. None of them have the good ones.



That's sad. Could've easily given you a few good games, i'm not really a fan of multi-player either.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm a PC gamer, and only wanted the PS4 for the exclusives. Same reason I bought a PS3, too.

I like multiplayer, as well, but I'm generally doing that on the PC.


----------



## Aries (Feb 21, 2017)

We should all get a switch and play Mario kart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 21, 2017)

Marco said:


> I wanted a PS4 just for the exclusives. Playing infamous second son now. Next purchase will probably be Uncharted 4. Then bloodborne, horizon zero dawn, ffxv.
> .


>No The Last Guardian 

You are dead to me.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 21, 2017)

Aries said:


> We should all get a switch and play Mario kart


We could play it together on wii u. Get Splatoon 2 and ARMs for Switch.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> >No The Last Guardian
> 
> You are dead to me.


I'll be getting that as a gift shortly, so we're all good.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 21, 2017)

Marco said:


> I'm a PC gamer, and only wanted the PS4 for the exclusives. Same reason I bought a PS3, too.
> 
> I like multiplayer, as well, but I'm generally doing that on the PC.



The PS has indeed great exclusives, same reason why i had to buy it. I also regret that i didn't buy me a PS3 and got an xbox360 back then, will stick to PS from now on 



Aries said:


> We should all get a switch and play Mario kart



I would legit get me a switch just to play mario kart again, lol


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 21, 2017)

Mario Kart. <3


----------



## Hero (Feb 21, 2017)

Marco said:


> I have my internet back, plebs.


And you're dead


----------



## Aries (Feb 21, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> We could play it together on wii u. Get Splatoon 2 and ARMs for Switch.


Battle mode on the Wii u is bad yo. I mean sure there is other reasons to get a switch but that's earliest multiplayer game switch has going atm



Underworld Broker said:


> I would legit get me a switch just to play mario kart again, lol



Yes! Get it! It is your destiny as the winner of the Mario Kart games to get the switch version and play it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 21, 2017)

Marco said:


> I'll be getting that as a gift shortly, so we're all good.


Collector's Edition or bust.

The PS4 only recently has gotten an exclusive line-up that I would consider good enough to buy it. Bloodborne is a fantastic game but it alone wasn't enough. With TLG, FFXV and Horizon Zero Dawn now though along with a few other titles, it is worth it's price.

There are two PS4's where I live and I didn't pay for either. The only system I have ever bought myself was going halfsies on the Wii U with one of my friends.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2017)

Doubt we can even find Collector's Edition here.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 21, 2017)

Marco said:


> Doubt we can even find Collector's Edition here.


That is unfortunate, the Toriko statue is beautiful.

I would recommend that you wait awhile for FFXV, as it still has some issues that they will be fixing.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2017)

Not gonna buy FF until I'm done with infamous, Uncharted, and tlg. Should take long enough.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2017)

Also, my friends forced me to stary playing Dota 2. Which one of you guys plays?


----------



## Viole (Feb 21, 2017)

I have it, fuckin suck at it tho


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2017)

I suck at it, too, obviously.


----------



## Viole (Feb 21, 2017)

I could try getting in it but no promise with ya know BSNL 100kbps shit


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2017)

What. Are you Indian?


----------



## Viole (Feb 21, 2017)

Obviously marco that's why I was talking about gaming pricing here last page


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2017)

Well, I thought you were just talking about me.

Why're you using a shitty 100kbps shitty internet shitty connection.

I have a 25 Mbps unlimited bandwitch/ no FUP fiber connection, and it costs me Rs. 1250/month including taxes. And I paid for 5 months at once, so got the 6th month free.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 21, 2017)

Don't tell him how good your connection is, lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2017)

For others, Rs. 1250/- is basically $20.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2017)

I don't think I can even find any connection under 8Mbps here.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2017)

Move to Bangalore, Viole. You can come chill with me in my "penthouse", and the ladies here are beautiful.


----------



## Viole (Feb 21, 2017)

You live in Banglore fam ,thats like best place for net besides bombay


Meanwhile Im in patiala[punjab]

Im using BSNL Rs 1200 excluding taxes for 2 MBPS unlimited. And ya know BSNL bullshit, barely give 1-8-1/16th of speed they say they will give ya.

Fiber is like min 9k here and thats not even unlimited


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2017)

Wow, that sucks donkey balls. What're you doing in Patiala? Studying? Working?


----------



## Viole (Feb 21, 2017)

Marco said:


> Move to Bangalore, Viole. You can come chill with me in my "penthouse", and the ladies here are beautiful.


I wish 

and yea they are, damn marco stop making me jealous 


Underworld Broker said:


> Don't tell him how good your connection is, lol


its too late


----------



## Viole (Feb 21, 2017)

Marco said:


> Wow, that sucks donkey balls. What're you doing in Patiala? Studying? Working?


it does. Studying still,prolly will be here next 3 years till CA shit is done


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2017)

Fucking BSNL yo. Was my first internet connection. Stopped it 6 months in. Asked them to disconnect and got a cable line. They took 2 months to stop the connection and then billed me for it.

I got some fucking letter from some lawyers about suing me for the unbilled amount. Showed them the finger.


----------



## Viole (Feb 21, 2017)

BSNL is like only thing here, Connect sucks even more.

Yea we had limited before and bitches made it so much over limit and then took money since then been running unlimited.

Tho yea its fucking shit


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> I wish
> 
> and yea they are, damn marco stop making me jealous



It's the best city in India, yo. I just moved into this sick penthouse apartment this month. Private terrace, giant living room - it's fucking epic for parties.



Viole1369 said:


> it does. Studying still,prolly will be here next 3 years till CA shit is done



Damn. You should've taken it up here. Are you originally from Punjab or somewhere else?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 21, 2017)

Marco said:


> Also, my friends forced me to stary playing Dota 2. Which one of you guys plays?


I'm too deep into LoL to move to DOTA 2. Overwatch or the upcoming Gigantic are more likely for me to play.


----------



## Viole (Feb 21, 2017)

Marco said:


> It's the best city in India, yo. I just moved into this sick penthouse apartment this month. Private terrace, giant living room - it's fucking epic for parties.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. You should've taken it up here. Are you originally from Punjab or somewhere else?


Damn yo, how much u paying.

Yea the city is my hometown thats why


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I'm too deep into LoL to move to DOTA 2. Overwatch or the upcoming Gigantic are more likely for me to play.


I hear Dota 2 is a lot more balanced than LOL. In that, a lot more heroes/champions are viable choices. Haven't played LoL and no almost nothing about dota 2 though.



Viole1369 said:


> Damn yo, how much u paying.



2 of us sharing. Around 30k/month including maintenance.



> Yea the city is my hometown thats why


Should never study in your hometown, brother.


----------



## Viole (Feb 21, 2017)

Marco said:


> I hear Dota 2 is a lot more balanced than LOL. In that, a lot more heroes/champions are viable choices. Haven't played LoL and no almost nothing about dota 2 though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats pretty cheap actually considering banglore.

Ah well lazy to go outside to live alone and CA study is just private video classes I can take at centre+home
So doesnt really help to move out due to it


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2017)

Don't be lazy, man. You're missing out on life.

Think of all the ladies who'll miss the opportunity to be graced by your presence.


----------



## Viole (Feb 21, 2017)

You make compelling points my friend. I may go to Gurgaon or something tho for a while .


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2017)

Gurgaon is nice. Delhi isn't one of my favorite places though. Studied there for 3 years.


----------



## Viole (Feb 21, 2017)

Oh what you studied and ya work now? 

Yea don't wanna be stuck at Delhi myself tbf


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2017)

Did my schooling in hometown (Gwalior, MP) and Delhi. Then B. Arch in Bangalore. Been working here ever since.


----------



## Magic (Feb 21, 2017)

Marco said:


> I'm a PC gamer, and only wanted the PS4 for the exclusives. Same reason I bought a PS3, too.
> 
> I like multiplayer, as well, but I'm generally doing that on the PC.


same, will buy buy a ps4 in the summer. Atm can use my roommates. Haven't touched it yet though.....


----------



## Magic (Feb 21, 2017)

Is the shout box down or did @Reznor ban me from it?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 21, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Is the shout box down or did @Reznor ban me from it?



What box are you talking about?


----------



## Catamount (Feb 21, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Is the shout box down or did @Reznor ban me from it?


Why would get banned from it? Offered a VM?


----------



## Santí (Feb 21, 2017)

>mfw I was so busy on my phone that I almost walked into the girl's bathroom and realized my mistake as I stared 3 little girls dead in the face as they wash and dry their hands

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 21, 2017)

Don't lie Santi, we know you were pervin'

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Santí (Feb 21, 2017)

I plead da fif

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 21, 2017)

Santi said:


> >mfw I was so busy on my phone that I almost walked into the girl's bathroom and realized my mistake as I stared 3 little girls dead in the face as they wash and dry their hands



Happens  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 



Aries said:


> ​*Hosts: 1: Mafia Game of the Year:
> 2: Best Write-Ups:
> 3: The 2015 Greatest Outcome Win:
> 4: Biggest Rage Meltdown:
> ...



^what happened in the past? i have to see the biggest rage meltdowns

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Santí (Feb 21, 2017)

Vasto wins every year, that's what happens.


----------



## Santí (Feb 21, 2017)

Actually, I think Sin one once


----------



## Santí (Feb 21, 2017)

Meanwhile, me forever a nominee


----------



## Magic (Feb 21, 2017)

Santi said:


> >mfw I was so busy on my phone that I almost walked into the girl's bathroom and realized my mistake as I stared 3 little girls dead in the face as they wash and dry their hands


hahabbababaababa


----------



## Magic (Feb 21, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Why would get banned from it? Offered a VM?


I vm Reznor to investigate 311


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 21, 2017)

Santi said:


> Vasto wins every year, that's what happens.





Santi said:


> Actually, I think Sin one once



I wanna see the games where they've raged  



Santi said:


> Meanwhile, me forever a nominee



You should be more active if you wanna win smth though   I think you've been usually inactive  around the time I joined NF/mafia games.


----------



## Magic (Feb 21, 2017)

I drove by this today.

except I think it was painted.



blew my fucking mind.


----------



## Santí (Feb 21, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> You should be more active if you wanna win smth though   I think you've been usually inactive  around the time I joined NF/mafia games.


 Growing up sucks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hero (Feb 21, 2017)

I hope I can't hit 50 players. I have faith


----------



## Reznor (Feb 21, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Is the shout box down or did @Reznor ban me from it?


Anything Admin+ tier is shifting rapidly right now. A widget might have been added or removed or skins changed and I'm not sure since I have to catch up on what happened in the last few hours. 

Basically, we fixed some stuff and worked on adding some features, but our panicked, so powers are rapidly being given and taken, skins restored and changes made and unmade. Hopefully it will stabilize soon lol

tl;dr this is way bigger than you and be sure to spend some quality time with the ones you love in times like this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 21, 2017)

Santi said:


> >mfw I was so busy on my phone that I almost walked into the girl's bathroom and realized my mistake as I stared 3 little girls dead in the face as they wash and dry their hands


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 21, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I wanna see the games where they've raged



 Please stop talking to and listening to that idiot please. I still have hope for that you will not make me rage...unlike some other new people to me...

@Crugyr 
@Viole1369 @Toxic Saiyan

Reactions: Like 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Feb 21, 2017)

Superman said:


> Please stop talking to and listening to that idiot please. I still have hope for that you will not make me rage...unlike some other new people to me...
> 
> @Crugyr
> @Viole1369 @Toxic Saiyan


What exactly did I do to make you mad at me man?


----------



## Santí (Feb 21, 2017)

Outplay him in a Mafia game.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 21, 2017)

To be the man you got to lynch the man. Wooooooooooo

Reactions: Winner 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 21, 2017)

A women goes to her boyfriends parents house for dinner. This is her first time meeting the family and she is very nervous. They all sit down and begin eating a fine meal. The woman is beginning to feel a little discomfort, thanks to her nervousness and the broccoli casserole, the gas pains are almost making her eyes water. Left with no other choice, she decides to relieve herself a bit and lets out a dainty little fart. It wasn't loud, but everyone at the table heard the toot. Before she even had a chance to be embarrassed, her boyfriends father looked over at the dog that had been snoozing at the women's feet, and said in a rather stern voice, "Ginger!" The woman thought, "this is great!" and a big smile came across her face. A couple minutes later, she was beginning to feel the pain again. This time, she didn't even hesitate. She let a much louder and longer fart rip. The father again looked at the dog and yelled, "dammit Ginger!" Once again the woman smiled and thought, "yes!" A few minutes later the woman had to let another one rip. This time she didn't even think about it. She let rip with a fart that rivaled a train whistle blowing. Again, the father looked at the dog with disgust and yelled, "dammit Ginger, get away from her before she shits all over you!"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 21, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> What exactly did I do to make you mad at me man?



 Ok see right there.  First you give that little girl spying ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) a rating other then ningen. then you let this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) get immediate revenge against me in Clash of hosts. 3rd....I now hate you.


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Feb 21, 2017)

Superman said:


> Ok see right there.  First you give that little girl spying ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) a rating other then ningen. then you let this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) get immediate revenge against me in Clash of hosts. 3rd....I now hate you.


Aye man you pretty much antagonized him when he  said he was gonna take you down with him if you kept talking, probably would have beat them by now had you not died, and you had such a nice role too...


----------



## Santí (Feb 21, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> Aye man you pretty much antagonized him when he said he was gonna take you down with him if you kept talking



^


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Feb 21, 2017)

Tbh he probably would have taken out Senjou or another townie had you just not posted, just saying


----------



## Viole (Feb 21, 2017)

Marco said:


> Did my schooling in hometown (Gwalior, MP) and Delhi. Then B. Arch in Bangalore. Been working here ever since.


ooo nice nice man


Superman said:


> Please stop talking to and listening to that idiot please. I still have hope for that you will not make me rage...unlike some other new people to me...
> 
> @Crugyr
> @Viole1369 @Toxic Saiyan



GIT GUD SCRUB
GIT GUUUUUUD


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 21, 2017)

Superman said:


> Please stop talking to and listening to that idiot please. I still have hope for that you will not make me rage...unlike some other new people to me...
> 
> @Crugyr
> @Viole1369 @Toxic Saiyan



Don't worry about it, I'm chill, haha. Btw. I was skimming through one of your super generic games, you should really host a game again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 21, 2017)

Aries said:


> A women goes to her boyfriends parents house for dinner. This is her first time meeting the family and she is very nervous. They all sit down and begin eating a fine meal. The woman is beginning to feel a little discomfort, thanks to her nervousness and the broccoli casserole, the gas pains are almost making her eyes water. Left with no other choice, she decides to relieve herself a bit and lets out a dainty little fart. It wasn't loud, but everyone at the table heard the toot. Before she even had a chance to be embarrassed, her boyfriends father looked over at the dog that had been snoozing at the women's feet, and said in a rather stern voice, "Ginger!" The woman thought, "this is great!" and a big smile came across her face. A couple minutes later, she was beginning to feel the pain again. This time, she didn't even hesitate. She let a much louder and longer fart rip. The father again looked at the dog and yelled, "dammit Ginger!" Once again the woman smiled and thought, "yes!" A few minutes later the woman had to let another one rip. This time she didn't even think about it. She let rip with a fart that rivaled a train whistle blowing. Again, the father looked at the dog with disgust and yelled, "dammit Ginger, get away from her before she shits all over you!"


God damn Ginger.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 21, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> Aye man you pretty much antagonized him when he  said he was gonna take you down with him if you kept talking, probably would have beat them by now had you not died, and you had such a nice role too...





Santi said:


> ^





Toxic Saiyan said:


> Tbh he probably would have taken out Senjou or another townie had you just not posted, just saying





Viole1369 said:


> ooo nice nice man
> 
> 
> GIT GUD SCRUB
> GIT GUUUUUUD



......

Santi
Viole1369
Toxic Saiyan
Every Host Ever
Underworld Broker

 I am sorry UB but I can not take you off.....it is the principal of the matter.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 21, 2017)

Superman said:


> ......
> 
> Santi
> Viole1369
> ...


Vasto is so dumb he forgot he literally made me no 1 like week or two ago 

Change your name to SuperScrub or SuperShit already

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 21, 2017)

@Reznor 

 Who's idea was it to add the button to push back up to the top of the page? Because I want to shake their hand


----------



## Aries (Feb 21, 2017)

When your playing as Mafia and your about to get away from getting lynched but the host extends the phase..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 21, 2017)

I have priorities Viole...but do keep it up....



Aries said:


> When your playing as Mafia and your about to get away from getting lynched but the host extends the phase..



Or you are Mafia and you are about to win a clean sweep and damn host extends phase and screws you over....probably because you now learned they were high or strung out on some other drug!....@Marco 


@Underworld Broker

I am thinking about expanding the idea or changing some things. like 2 mafia. a day and night mafia. The night one would function the wayit usually does. the day mafia deals in votes. When a certain member of that mafia targets players they do not kill them, they just take the vote....or something like that. I am still thinking about it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Santí (Feb 21, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Vasto is so dumb he forgot he literally made me no 1 like week or two ago
> 
> Change your name to SuperScrub or SuperShit already



You're not relevant enough to stay number 1. The only thing you've got going for you is your vulgar personality and baiting.

I, on the other hand, have repeatedly kicked Vasto's ass for years. From Yu-gi-oh, to Super Smash Bros, and in Mafia, I always get the last laugh.

The gap between me and you is that of heaven and earth

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 22, 2017)

Superman said:


> I have priorities Viole...but do keep it up....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright spite killing you till you drop the notion


Santi said:


> You're not relevant enough to stay number 1. The only thing you've got going for you is your vulgar personality and baiting.
> 
> I, on the other hand, have repeatedly kicked Vasto's ass for years. From Yu-gi-oh, to Super Smash Bros, and in Mafia, I always get the last laugh.
> 
> The gap between me and you is that of heaven and earth


Hey it takes effort to be this Vulgar  while not getting my ass banned doing it


----------



## Aries (Feb 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> God damn Ginger.



haha its good to see peeps with a good sense of humor. I get humor varies from person to person, jokes are hit and miss to certain individuals but man does it get me when tell someone a joke and they take it literally and analyze it/don't get it. Or when the joke makes them smile and they just go that's dumb and then try to explain to me the joke, happened to me today in school and man did I want to slap someone for having to explain the joke or tell them no shit its dumb. That's the point!


----------



## Tiger (Feb 22, 2017)

Superman said:


> @Reznor
> 
> Who's idea was it to add the button to push back up to the top of the page? Because I want to shake their hand



Naruto.

The guy deserves a ton of kudos around here. Some people don't understand how much he does.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> haha its good to see peeps with a good sense of humor. I get humor varies from person to person, jokes are hit and miss to certain individuals but man does it get me when tell someone a joke and they take it literally and analyze it/don't get it. Or when the joke makes them smile and they just go that's dumb and then try to explain to me the joke, happened to me today in school and man did I want to slap someone for having to explain the joke or tell them no shit its dumb. That's the point!


I like comedy. 

I was reading it and waiting for the punchline, thinking what it was gonna be (I thought she'd queef a big one and the dog went outside to pee or something lol)

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 22, 2017)

Santi said:


> I, on the other hand, have repeatedly kicked Vasto's ass for years. From Yu-gi-oh, to Super Smash Bros, and in Mafia, I always get the last laugh.



 Bull....that is only like 2/3 true....fucking underworld or mermaid deck....fucking smash bros...


----------



## Aries (Feb 22, 2017)

Superman said:


> Or you are Mafia and you are about to win a clean sweep and damn host extends phase and screws you over....probably because you now learned they were high or strung out on some other drug!....@Marco


The struggle is real vasto I feel you, could be worse man. You could carry the entire game on your back and only lose because Alwaysmind and Stelios were the last 2 town players in the game... I'm still baffled how they lost when I handed them the game in a silver platter. 


White Wolf said:


> I like comedy.
> 
> I was reading it and waiting for the punchline, thinking what it was gonna be (I thought she'd queef a big one and the dog went outside to pee or something lol)



You have a good sense of humor, your good people. lol that's good to hear someone who's engaged in what your saying. It makes the punchline all that sweeter cause its like oh shit,wow didn't see that coming. If like humor not to shill or anything but recommend looking at Mafia:The Movie. 

I like to chatting with fellow peeps with good humor, their more laidback and likely to not take themselves to serious


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 22, 2017)

Last time I took myself serious I was black and in azkaban. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



 I like jokes,  never said I was good at them

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 22, 2017)

Vasto is the classic case of "GateKeeper". You don't make a name for yourself without dealing with the vasto somewhere in your mafia career. Like JR said...

Climb the Ladder kid! Make yourself Famous!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Last time I took myself serious I was black and in azkaban.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 My old Harry Potter fanboyism can not ignore the fact that you did not spell serious as Sirius for the joke...I am without mirth sir.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 22, 2017)

Superman said:


> My old Harry Potter fanboyism can not ignore the fact that you did not spell serious as Sirius for the joke...I am without mirth sir.


Everyone's a critic.    No wonder you work at the daily planet.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Reznor (Feb 22, 2017)

Superman said:


> @Reznor
> 
> Who's idea was it to add the button to push back up to the top of the page? Because I want to shake their hand


@Naruto

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 22, 2017)

Superman said:


> thinking about expanding the idea or changing some things. like 2 mafia. a day and night mafia. The night one would function the wayit usually does. the day mafia deals in votes. When a certain member of that mafia targets players they do not kill them, they just take the vote....or something like that. I am still thinking about it.



Day and night mafia sounds cool, I heard about day mafias a while ago, but I thought they have a day kill or smth like that


----------



## Aries (Feb 22, 2017)

When spiting goes right

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> When spiting goes right


I need more sleep. Read it as spitting,thought you hacked up one huge loogie going with that pic.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I need more sleep. Read it as spitting,thought you hacked up one huge loogie going with that pic.



haha it could work, was going to go with a BJ joke but was like nah, make it mafio related


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Feb 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> The struggle is real vasto I feel you, could be worse man. You could carry the entire game on your back and only lose because Alwaysmind and Stelios were the last 2 town players in the game... I'm still baffled how they lost when I handed them the game in a silver platter.
> 
> 
> You have a good sense of humor, your good people. lol that's good to hear someone who's engaged in what your saying. It makes the punchline all that sweeter cause its like oh shit,wow didn't see that coming. If like humor not to shill or anything but recommend looking at Mafia:The Movie.
> ...


I would like to see which game that was, you were mafia in that game?

Also will Clash of the Hosts be in said movie?


----------



## Aries (Feb 22, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> I would like to see which game that was, you were mafia in that game?
> 
> Also will Clash of the Hosts be in said movie?



It was Rems Mr. Robot game. I was Town, what happened was town was dominating Mafia. We lynched Mafia day one and the other Mafia eliminated the other one by accident. Was able to pinpoint who was mafia based on their kill but sin spent the entire phase trying to discredit me which made him look bad when I was right. So it was between him and Marco and we were guaranteed a win because role deductions, sin pulled something out his ass to deflect a lynch on to hammer by making something minor bigger then it actually was. Sin ended up being town, we still could have won the game but the damage was done. 

I became the voice of reason and explained why Marco was Mafia and why he kept me alive and how he was planning to win. Which was kept me alive so the focus would be on hammer still and eliminate me during the night because I was a bigger threat than alwaysmind and stelios who being the last 2 people alive would give him a shot at winning. After telling Stelios and alwaysmind multiple times Marco was Mafia and not hammer and to think  guess what happens? Hammer gets lynched revealing he was town like I said he was and I get eliminated like I said was going to. You would think with all the evidence against Marco at that point and majority of what I said being true would be a town win correct? 

Nope, Alwaysmind and Stelios who at that point of the game were confirmed Townies in the game ended up arguing with each other ignoring Marco and everything I said  and Marco won by default. We went from dominating to losing. 

And yeah Mafia The Movie is covering Clash of The Hosts. Its on the last page

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 22, 2017)

Town gotta town man


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 22, 2017)

Never gonna give you up, never gonna let you down.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 22, 2017)

Town towning seems so normal here, lol. People on our site are usually flipping tables when a townie gets shot by a vig.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Town towning seems so normal here, lol. People on our site are usually flipping tables when a townie gets shot by a vig.


Deadpool

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Deadpool


Flip dem tables yo!


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 22, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Flip dem tables yo!



*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Now go flip deadpool


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 22, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> FSJ da shit yo. Hey I GFX too , just lazy to open shop. Maybe that will motivate me


I GFX too, but that doesn't make me good       show me what you got  

 

I'm on a korean mood currently so catching up to some shit, caught up to Kubera, need to catch up to ToG and then check out Cavalier of the Abyss to see pimp Nex what he does... stupidly behind on things.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I GFX too, but that doesn't make me good       show me what you got
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on a korean mood currently so catching up to some shit, caught up to Kubera, need to catch up to ToG and then check out Cavalier of the Abyss to see pimp Nex what he does... stupidly behind on things.


I-I-I'll try to appease you 

ooo Korean, Cool
do you read Gosu The Master? GoH? Bastard? sick af yo
and ToG is lit as hell rn


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 22, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> I-I-I'll try to appease you
> 
> ooo Korean, Cool
> do you read Gosu The Master? GoH? Bastard? sick af yo
> and ToG is lit as hell rn


No, no and no.  I remember starting the 1st chapter of god of high school tho years ago ey, but was so swamped with shit I drifted away. 

I'll check it up again probably soon, since I've cut down greatly on the things I read an watch. 

I'm so behind on ToG lol,  I went on hiatus little bit after the workshop battle iirc.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> No, no and no.  I remember starting the 1st chapter of god of high school tho years ago ey, but was so swamped with shit I drifted away.
> 
> I'll check it up again probably soon, since I've cut down greatly on the things I read an watch.
> 
> I'm so behind on ToG lol,  I went on hiatus little bit after the workshop battle iirc.


Holy shit your behind, You got lot to catch up and be amazed man

GoH is boss , It always delivers every week hard.
Gosu is new series and lit af martial arts
Bastard is more of horror,gore and mindfuck kinda shit.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 22, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Holy shit your behind, You got lot to catch up and be amazed man
> 
> GoH is boss , It always delivers every week hard.
> Gosu is new series and lit af martial arts
> Bastard is more of horror,gore and mindfuck kinda shit.


Yeah, to be fair tho releases were slow as shit for me, reread part 1 and the first arc with Jyu Viole Grace like 3x (it was my username before too  lol) 

Good to know, still disappointed that the breaker was semi-cancelled or whatever. It was so dope with the martial arts shit.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Yeah, to be fair tho releases were slow as shit for me, reread part 1 and the first arc with Jyu Viole Grace like 3x (it was my username before too  lol)
> 
> Good to know, still disappointed that the breaker was semi-cancelled or whatever. It was so dope with the martial arts shit.


Viole is awesome yo 
tho ToG in past had many breaks due to hand surgery or smth
Yea breaker author knows they got milk cow in form of s3 they can do whenever so they just milking other shit while they can.

Gosu is pretty breaker style - clans stuff and all color.

GoH is league of its own in martial arts.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I GFX too, but that doesn't make me good       show me what you got
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on a korean mood currently so catching up to some shit, caught up to Kubera, need to catch up to ToG and then check out Cavalier of the Abyss to see pimp Nex what he does... stupidly behind on things.



You should catch up to ToG, next few chapters will be hype. It's really great right now.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 22, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Viole is awesome yo
> tho ToG in past had many breaks due to hand surgery or smth
> Yea breaker author knows they got milk cow in form of s3 they can do whenever so they just milking other shit while they can.
> 
> ...


Makes sense. I know it was something that made it unbearable, short chaps then break then repeat... etc. 

Nice that the quality has picked up again.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Makes sense. I know it was something that made it unbearable, short chaps then break then repeat... etc.
> 
> Nice that the quality has picked up again.


yea ToG all hype rn and getting better.

GoH is prolly ending soon, Its like Korean FSJ I suppose with all that power levels it has.


----------



## Marco (Feb 22, 2017)

AM and stelios weren't confirmed town. And they almost lynched me the final day, too. I had to get them riled up to vote for each other.


----------



## Aries (Feb 22, 2017)

Stelios went after ST who was mafia for 2 dayphases no way you can with a honest face suggest dude was not confirmed town at that point.  Only one you can make a case for would be alwaysmind and even then that would be a huuuge stretch based on the actions alone that were obviously strategic /coming from a good player.

I recommend everyone to read that thread from start to finish and tell me with a straight face that you thought Alwaysmind or Stelios could have been mafia over Marco


----------



## Marco (Feb 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> Stelios went after ST who was mafia for 2 dayphases no way you can with a honest face suggest dude was not confirmed town at that point.  Only one you can make a case for would be alwaysmind and even then that would be a huuuge stretch based on the actions alone that were obviously strategic /coming from a good player.



This is why town gets rekt so easily here with a good mafia team and barring luck. No, Stelios going after ST for 2 dayphases doesn't even come close to confirming him as town.



> I recommend everyone to read that thread from start to finish and tell me with a straight face that you thought Alwaysmind or Stelios could have been mafia over Marco



One size never fits all. I had to fool AM and Stelios. No one else. If I had to fool you, I would've tried something else. Not saying I'd succeed. Just saying that you have to tweak your strategies depending on who you face.

Secondly, hindsight and outside POV. Reading a game, especially after it's done, is not comparable to actually being in the game at the final stretch, where doubt and panic wreck your mind.


----------



## Aries (Feb 22, 2017)

I get towning is a meme around here and its used here so frequently that its become a running gag for why town loses. It becomes less about Mafia playing good and more about how much town sucks. But my god was that a awful performance from both of them who have shown they can be good players to have blown the game that should have been a easy lynch to make

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Marco (Feb 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> I get towning is a meme around here and its used here so frequently that its become a running gag for why town loses. It becomes less about Mafia playing good and more about how much town sucks. But my god was that a awful performance from both of them who have shown they can be good players to have blown the game that should have been a easy lynch to make



Uhhh, you're the perpetrating it, though. When you say, "X went after mafia for 2 dayphases, he's confirmed town," that's opening a gate to more towning.


Their performance looks awful to you because:

1. you were already on to me, so from your POV anyone that doesn't see it sucked.
2. my play was not geared to fooling you (because I'd already decided you need to die), it was geared to pitting AM and Stelios against each other.

Final 3-ways are fucking hard, man. It's easy for one to sit back and make fun of townies for losing a 3-way, but it happens to the best of us.


----------



## Marco (Feb 22, 2017)

The thing is, you'll almost never have a perfect Mafia victory, i.e. a win where no one suspected any of your teammates. Even harder to do the bigger the game is.

People keep overrating how important it is to keep suspicion off you. According to some, if a person had heat on them, they didn't play very well even if they won. You can see it in games where scum win, then some dead townies come in and keep complaining how obvious the scum was.

But it's all these small things that come together to get you the win. Maybe the scum was obvious to some of you guys. But maybe that's why you're dead. People keep boiling down "he played good" to whether he had any suspicion on him, when that's just one small part of it.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> I get towning is a meme around here and its used here so frequently that its become a running gag for why town loses. It becomes less about Mafia playing good and more about how much town sucks.



Towning is a great meme.


----------



## Aries (Feb 22, 2017)

Marco said:


> This is why town gets rekt so easily here with a good mafia team and barring luck. No, Stelios going after ST for 2 dayphases doesn't even come close to confirming him as town.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



His personality gives it away that he was town. We would have to suspend our disbelief and assume this was a huge gambit on Stelios part. Stelios plays more with emotion over reason. No way dude was not town. 

You would have not fooled me I already knew you were mafia. I explained multiple times why you were mafia, what you were planning to do and how you were going to win it which ending up coming to fruition. its not even hindsight or reading from the outside it was common sense at that point in the game after I flipped town. When even the host of the game agrees they played bad that last phase you know they blew the game


----------



## Marco (Feb 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> His personality gives it away that he was town. We would have to suspend our disbelief and assume this was a huge gambit on Stelios part. Stelios plays more with emotion over reason. No way dude was not town.



This is your read, mate. And the more you keep such absolutes in mind, the easier you will be able to fool in the future.

We did use this judgment of Stelios's skills to pull off that perfect win in FP and Dega's Kingmaker Vanilla game.



> You would have not fooled me I already knew you were mafia. I explained multiple times why you were mafia, what you were planning to do and how you were going to win it which ending up coming to fruition. its not even hindsight or reading from the outside it was common sense at that point in the game after I flipped town. When even the host of the game agrees they played bad that last phase you know they blew the game



I don't mean fool you in the last phase. And I just told you I might not have succeeded. That's not the point. The point is that what fools AM or Stelios or me or WPK may not fool you, and vice versa. And that you have to switch things up depending on who you're facing.


No, it wasn't AM and Stelios. If I had to point to specific townies because of whom I won, it was Sin and hammer. That angle-shooting debacle was exactly what I needed to get that last minute cred.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2017)

Weekend.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Marco (Feb 22, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Weekend.


It's not weekend, Waffles. What you been smoking now?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2017)

Marco said:


> It's not weekend, Waffles. What you been smoking now?



It's weekend for me though. 
Glorious 5 day weekend.


----------



## Aries (Feb 22, 2017)

Marco said:


> Uhhh, you're the perpetrating it, though. When you say, "X went after mafia for 2 dayphases, he's confirmed town," that's opening a gate to more towning.
> 
> 
> Their performance looks awful to you because:
> ...



Stelios meta is why that would be accurate at that point of the game. Stelios has played many of my games for me to know how to read him. If he was mafia or was scummy I would have recognized it. He played the usual town Stelios game. 

Crugyrs death was what made you the obvious mafia suspect. Stelios who's known to spite kill players he doesn't like or annoy him doesn't go after you even though he could and alwaysmind who's paranoid as neck as a player who goes after anyone that suspects him would not go after someone he barely interacted with. Its not hindsight its common sense/deduction something I explained in game before I was offed. 

That's the point though I explained to them what you were going to do many times and that ended up happening/even you confirm exactly what I said you were going to do last phase. Keep alwaysmind/Stelios alive was the only way you were gonna win.


----------



## Aries (Feb 22, 2017)

Marco said:


> This is your read, mate. And the more you keep such absolutes in mind, the easier you will be able to fool in the future.
> 
> We did use this judgment of Stelios's skills to pull off that perfect win in FP and Dega's Kingmaker Vanilla game.
> 
> ...



Its common deduction based on who was getting targeted. It was strategic/based more on reason then out of emotion something alwaysmind and Stelios are known to do in these games.

No offense to both those guys but I doubt anyone else in their shoes would have been fooled. I mean sure everyone can be fooled but I bet rion who screencapps his role as mafia and was allowed to edit all his posts would have fooled both Stelios and alwaysmind in that game. Yes that's how bad of a play last phase for them was.

No doubt sin and hammer also led to your victory I explained that in the first point that sins last minute asspull caused damage to the game and shifted it. Still town still had a shot to win.


----------



## Viole (Feb 22, 2017)

Hmm can a town of salem game be hosted here?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 22, 2017)

No.

ToS is shit.

Would prefer playing a generic game.


----------



## Aries (Feb 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Towning is a great meme.



I mean yeah true, it causes many laughs but that game put me in a world of darkness. Haven't played a game since. I needed a townie hero...


----------



## Aries (Feb 22, 2017)

Where have all the good town players gone?
And where are all the active townies ?
Where's the streetwise Vigilante to fight the rising Mafia odds?
Isn't there a Town Cop upon a fiery steed?

Late at nightphase I toss and I turn
And I dream of what I need!!!!
I need a Townie hero
I'm holding out for a Townie hero 'til the end of the night

He's gotta be meta
And he's gotta be fast
And he's gotta be fresh for a debate fight

I need a town hero
I'm holding out for a townie hero 'til the morning dayphase
He's gotta be sure
And it's gotta be soon
And he's gotta be Townier than Town!
(Townier than town)

Somewhere after night phase
In my wildest fantasy
Somewhere just beyond my towning reach
There's someone reaching back for me to  contribute
Making valid arguments like the thunder and multi quoting rising like heat
It's gonna take a XXXDARKXNATIONXXX to sweep me off my feet!!!

Reactions: Creative 2


----------



## Viole (Feb 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> No.
> 
> ToS is shit.
> 
> Would prefer playing a generic game.


stfu broki


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> I mean yeah true, it causes many laughs but that game put me in a world of darkness. Haven't played a game since. I needed a townie hero...



You have to join a game again. Oh, btw. why isn't WAD joining anymore? 



Viole1369 said:


> stfu broki



I don't wanna have this shit here, it can stay on OJ. Fuck off.


----------



## Viole (Feb 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> You have to join a game again. Oh, btw. why isn't WAD joining anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wanna have this shit here, it can stay on OJ. Fuck off.


no one cares about you broki, ToS can be fun and engaging unless one hosting is a retarded fuck


----------



## Aries (Feb 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> You have to join a game again. Oh, btw. why isn't WAD joining anymore?
> .



I'm a part timer now UB, I only appear for the big events now. Something big has to happen for ole CR to come out of retirement play wise. Petition to get ole Wado into the Dragon Ball game. Last game had everything he liked in a mafia game. Even gave santi his best performance in ages


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 22, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> no one cares about you broki, ToS can be fun and engaging unless one hosting is a retarded fuck



Meh, gotta agree on the host part 



Aries said:


> I'm a part timer now UB, I only appear for the big events now. Something big has to happen for ole CR to come out of retirement play wise. Petition to get ole Wado into the Dragon Ball game. Last game had everything he liked in a mafia game. Even gave santi his best performance in ages



Join more games, I wanna see you play  and let's hope wad is gonna join your game


----------



## Viole (Feb 22, 2017)

tfw broki derailed it enough to get no actual answer

screw you broki


----------



## Tiger (Feb 22, 2017)

@Viole1369 

A) why not just 'Viole'? Why you need numbers like a 90s BNet kid?

B) what's the difference between a vanilla 7-15 player mafia game and Town of Salem?

My Google search has really only shown me that Town of Salem is mafia with a new name.


----------



## Viole (Feb 22, 2017)

Law said:


> @Viole1369
> 
> A) why not just 'Viole'? Why you need numbers like a 90s BNet kid?
> 
> ...


A) When I made email Viole wasn't obs available. 13 is my lucky no. Viole13 was also unavailable. and 69 cuz well  and 369 rhymed soo Viole1369 it was. And I like using same name everywhere from DA and all , iirc even on DA Viole,Viole13 was not available]

So there is short history of Viole1369

B) ToS is essentially smaller version of Mafia usually. Difference being ToS has fixed pool of 30~ odd roles, Which you cant go outside of in your games. And each role has predefined fixed mechanics 

so in a way is limited form of Mafia meant for fast paced games. Aka 24 hour DP . It also has more emphasis on roles and invests rather then Vanilla isque BA. It is flavorless game as flavor doesn't jackshit there.


Yea I know it seems shit and limiting but it is oddly fun and satisfying . Tho it has one requirement of good activity and great attention tho I suppose. Because of roles interactions to each other.

It is mini role madness of sorts with RB/Reviving/Gasing people at night and then burning them all together/Killing all who visit you/Killing one you attack and all who visit that person/Night Immunities among few


----------



## Tiger (Feb 22, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> B) ToS is essentially smaller version of Mafia usually. Difference being ToS has fixed pool of 30~ odd roles, Which you cant go outside of in your games. And each role has predefined fixed mechanics
> 
> so in a way is limited form of Mafia meant for fast paced games. Aka 24 hour DP . It also has more emphasis on roles and invests rather then Vanilla isque BA. It is flavorless game as flavor doesn't jackshit there.
> 
> ...



It is _literally_ 7-15 player Vanilla Role-Madness. 

24 hour days are standard, 48 hour days are specialized for big games, and not the usual.

-make sign-up thread called "Town of Salem Mafia"
-have 9-15 spots open
-use only Town of Salem roles

Done.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 22, 2017)

Law said:


> It is _literally_ 7-15 player Vanilla Role-Madness.
> 
> 24 hour days are standard, 48 hour days are specialized for big games, and not the usual.
> 
> ...


Its different here I suppose
where I originally started playing mafia
ToS - 24 hour quick phases
Role madness ones 48 hours - 72 hours
Classic Mafia - Semi Limitless DP aka it runs a dp till activity stays [ I been in games where single dp lasted 2 week to almost 5 weeks]


Thats why it is perhaps weird for me

Yea it is
ToS was made a flash game based on Original Mafia, then it got so popular A forum version of it was made from flash game.

I see it as just extremely limited Classic mafia just is easier for all since there is fixed pool.

Aye aye, I will make it tomorrow at best, Hopefully get some activity for it. Since it can be increased vastly [ ran upto 32 person game already and will run another 32-35 man soon ]

Thanks again


----------



## Tiger (Feb 22, 2017)

Start small. Shoot for 15.

Using Town of Salem as the theme for a game is really no different than me using One Piece as a theme for a game. Or using hockey as a theme.

Calling it something other than what it is-- mafia-- is just going to confuse people unnecessarily.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 22, 2017)

Aye aye captain

Usually we do it like

Naruto Town of Salem.
Where roles will be ToS ones fixed . Just names and write ups will be written with Naruto style for bit more fun in hosting.

Is it allowed to link to other forums mafia game threads here ?


----------



## Tiger (Feb 22, 2017)

Yup.


----------



## Marco (Feb 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> Stelios meta is why that would be accurate at that point of the game. Stelios has played many of my games for me to know how to read him. If he was mafia or was scummy I would have recognized it. He played the usual town Stelios game.



This kind of psyche makes it easier for people to get away with shit. Sin believed he had 100% accuracy in reading Stelios. And we used that to our advantage.



> Crugyrs death was what made you the obvious mafia suspect. Stelios who's known to spite kill players he doesn't like or annoy him doesn't go after you even though he could and alwaysmind who's paranoid as neck as a player who goes after anyone that suspects him would not go after someone he barely interacted with. Its not hindsight its common sense/deduction something I explained in game before I was offed.



To you, it did. I knew Stelios would question it. AM is more of a wildcard. And I had no option there. Any mafia member worth his salt would have had to kill Crugyr. Because he was the only PR alive and it was almost common knowledge.



> That's the point though I explained to them what you were going to do many times and that ended up happening/even you confirm exactly what I said you were going to do last phase. Keep alwaysmind/Stelios alive was the only way you were gonna win.



See, you're trying to use the actions that game to reason these players' behavior. Which is understandable, but it gives opportunity to outplay you.

You know, Stelios is actually one of the players I'm most cautious around because regardless of my alignment, he always zeroes in on me.

It wasn't an easy decision for me, keeping him alive over you.



Aries said:


> Its common deduction based on who was getting targeted. It was strategic/based more on reason then out of emotion something alwaysmind and Stelios are known to do in these games.
> 
> No offense to both those guys but I doubt anyone else in their shoes would have been fooled. I mean sure everyone can be fooled but I bet rion who screencapps his role as mafia and was allowed to edit all his posts would have fooled both Stelios and alwaysmind in that game. Yes that's how bad of a play last phase for them was.



THat's what I'm talking about though. If I was trying to fool anyone else besides AM and Stelios, my game would've been different. I'm not claiming I would've been successful. I'm just pointing out that the game you saw was specifically tailored to fool AM and Stelios.



> No doubt sin and hammer also led to your victory I explained that in the first point that sins last minute asspull caused damage to the game and shifted it. Still town still had a shot to win.



If that angleshooting hadn't happened, I'm 90% sure I would've lost that game.


----------



## Marco (Feb 22, 2017)

Town of Salem is basically a "commercialized" version of a 30pick mafia game.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 22, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> tfw broki derailed it enough to get no actual answer
> 
> screw you broki

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Hero (Feb 22, 2017)

Is clash of hosts delayed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Savage (Feb 22, 2017)

I logged on today!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Marco (Feb 22, 2017)

Stop screwing around, Law.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 22, 2017)

You should complain to WPK not Law.


----------



## Marco (Feb 22, 2017)

Nah, I wasn't talking about Clash of the Hosts.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 22, 2017)

Marco said:


> Stop screwing around, Law.





Marco said:


> Nah, I wasn't talking about Clash of the Hosts.



Ok, I'm done screwing around.

What...was it I was screwing around with?


----------



## Marco (Feb 22, 2017)

The Savage post, obviosuly.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 22, 2017)

Oh..._right._

Yes, I've screwed around with a Savage post. 100%.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 22, 2017)

Screwing with @Savage is such a second nature we don't even realize we are doing it.


----------



## Aries (Feb 22, 2017)

Getting right back into Yugioh. Bought some cards today for the nolstagia factor. Feels good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 22, 2017)

Getting back into Pokemon. Just won a Showdown tournament. Now I gotta go breed this team.


----------



## Santí (Feb 22, 2017)

Superman said:


> Bull....that is only like 2/3 true....fucking underworld or mermaid deck....fucking smash bros...



You tried to fight my AR-15 with a pocket knife


----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> Getting right back into Yugioh. Bought some cards today for the nolstagia factor. Feels good.





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Getting back into Pokemon. Just won a Showdown tournament. Now I gotta go breed this team.


I want to get back into both of these. I have showdown but not sure what I want to do for teams. What type of team you have? I am trying to make a team with either Salazzle or Alola Ninetails.

As for yugioh I don't have a huge budget right now but I think I might dust off my lightsworn deck (too bad  XYZ Minerva is a prize card in the tcg and stupid expensive). Seems pretty good with the new rules too. Either that or make a Dark Magician/ Dark Magician Girl deck.


----------



## Aries (Feb 22, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> As for yugioh I don't have a huge budget right now but I think I might dust off my lightsworn deck (too bad XYZ Minerva is a prize card in the tcg and stupid expensive). Seems pretty good with the new rules too. Either that or make a Dark Magician/ Dark Magician Girl deck.



Lightsworn that brings back memories man, should get like devpro or one of those free dueling things online. Can play some time though the physical copies are good their pretty expensive yeah, I went with legendary decks 2 which pretty much gave me Yugi,Kaiba and Joeys deck. No Dark Paladin in got me disappointed. Yeah Magician deck got a boost from what I remember along with Kaiba. Making them pretty had. D.D deck is still my favorite deck so far.


----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 22, 2017)

For reference the ultra rare version of Minerva that I am talking about goes for $800 usd with most sites listing prices over $1000. Aint nobody got time for that. Why Konami Why did you have to make it a prize card when it was just a normal card in Japan



Aries said:


> Lightsworn that brings back memories man, should get like devpro or one of those free dueling things online. Can play some time though the physical copies are good their pretty expensive yeah, I went with legendary decks 2 which pretty much gave me Yugi,Kaiba and Joeys deck. No Dark Paladin in got me disappointed. Yeah Magician deck got a boost from what I remember along with Kaiba. Making them pretty had. D.D deck is still my favorite deck so far.


I do have devpro haven't touched it in a bit due to technical problems I was but I do want to to get it working.  I was fortunate and found someone who basically traded me the entire main deck of lightsworn a while back for some of my old school cards. Main thing I need to make better is the extra deck. Only newish non-OG cards I really have other than some random packs I bought. Only archetype I have in full physical copies of.

Also Dark Paladin is my guy to bad I lost him back in the day due to someone claiming the card was his on the bus (this was years ago when I was in middle school) to the bus driver when it wasn't.  I was not a happy camper to say the least.


----------



## Hero (Feb 22, 2017)

Sign up for Iconics


----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 22, 2017)

Oh and I saw that there are a couple new lightsworn cards coming out which makes me happy. They are getting another version of JD but he does something different than board nuking if I remeber right.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 22, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> I want to get back into both of these. I have showdown but not sure what I want to do for teams. What type of team you have? I am trying to make a team with either Salazzle or Alola Ninetails.
> 
> As for yugioh I don't have a huge budget right now but I think I might dust off my lightsworn deck (too bad  XYZ Minerva is a prize card in the tcg and stupid expensive). Seems pretty good with the new rules too. Either that or make a Dark Magician/ Dark Magician Girl deck.



It's a VGC team. Currently I'm using Tapu Lele, Pheromosa, Alolan Muk, Alolan Ninetales and Arcanine. The sixth pokemon is still being decided (I won the tour without even using one!), but so far Milotic seems to be working fine.

Tapu Lele and Pheromosa form a super fast core that wrecks everything. Lele has Choice Scarf and max SpAtk while Pheromosa has Z-High Jump Kick and Max Atk. Arcanine provides defensive support with Intimidate and Snarl, and hits hard too. Ninetales has Hail + Aurora Veil which is ridiculously broken, and otherwise just spams Blizzard. Muk is good if the enemy manages to get speed control since it's super slow and bulky, and kills the ghosts that threaten Lele and the fairies that are everywhere in this meta. Milotic is to troll enemy intimidators.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 22, 2017)

If you wanna build a team you need a Tapu.

Any Tapu.

Not having a Tapu means the enemy Tapu gets free terrain and you can't remove it easily.


----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 22, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's a VGC team. Currently I'm using Tapu Lele, Pheromosa, Alolan Muk, Alolan Ninetales and Arcanine. The sixth pokemon is still being decided (I won the tour without even using one!), but so far Milotic seems to be working fine.
> 
> Tapu Lele and Pheromosa form a super fast core that wrecks everything. Lele has Choice Scarf and max SpAtk while Pheromosa has Z-High Jump Kick and Max Atk. Arcanine provides defensive support with Intimidate and Snarl, and hits hard too. Ninetales has Hail + Aurora Veil which is ridiculously broken, and otherwise just spams Blizzard. Muk is good if the enemy manages to get speed control since it's super slow and bulky, and kills the ghosts that threaten Lele and the fairies that are everywhere in this meta. Milotic is to troll enemy intimidators.


yeah VGC is what I am trying to do. I love Alola Muk and Alola Ninetails so I by default like your team.   I have far too many ideas and it kind of makes it hard to make a team. Still not sure which Tapu I like the best.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 22, 2017)

Santi said:


> You tried to fight my AR-15 with a pocket knife



 You're a pocket knife! YOU'RE A FUCKING POCKET KNIFE!


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Feb 22, 2017)

I wonder how Clash of the Hosts would have went if somebody who wasn't an inactifag had Many Faced God's role, also Nicol Bolas? definitely should've been in the game

@Law @WolfPrinceKiba did the Nicol Bolas role come even close to getting in the Clash of the Hosts game?


----------



## Santí (Feb 22, 2017)

@nfcnorth around 2013 I used a Dark Paladin fusion deck in order to combat Dragon Rulers (the most broken meta deck in the history of yugioh)

Got a Dark Paladin on the board with 19k attack


----------



## Araragi (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 22, 2017)

Santi said:


> @nfcnorth around 2013 I used a Dark Paladin fusion deck in order to combat Dragon Rulers (the most broken meta deck in the history of yugioh)
> 
> Got a Dark Paladin on the board with 19k attack


Nice. Yeah I know about the dragon rulers they were pretty dumb and strong but not sure if I would go that far. There has been a lot of broken stuff and they continue to print broken stuff. 

Fun fact dragon rulers was the format I discovered dev pro.


----------



## Araragi (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm playing duel links right now but I've been so out of ygo that I didn't realize apparently there's some shit called xyz summoning in modern ygo versions. Good thing that for now the current meta and decks for duel links are just vanilla summons like the old days.


----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 22, 2017)

Senjou said:


> I'm playing duel links right now but I've been so out of ygo that I didn't realize apparently there's some shit called xyz summoning in modern ygo versions. Good thing that for now the current meta and decks for due links are just vanilla summons like the old days.


Duel links is pretty fun


----------



## Araragi (Feb 22, 2017)

You got an account?


----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 22, 2017)

Yep I do haven't played pvp yet though


----------



## Aries (Feb 23, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> I mainly used devpro as I liked how it automated a lot of the rules interactions I will be honest and say I am kind of still learning them so it does help sometimes although I can see the argument that it is a crutch.  I have seen it do stuff I know is not correct rules wise though but that is pretty rare.
> 
> On the topic of fake packs I got some sort of wierd packs bought by my grandma for me for cheap. some of the stuff was hilarious Beaver Warrior had just as much stars as Blue-eyes lol. Had some really weird wordings too that just plain defy logic like "when this card exists on battlefield if top side your rival should open its paper cards before continuing play" or another monster "Present only 3 monsters lay down call this card, your opponent's monster's will be killed completely".  Luckily you can tell these cards apart as they don't look/feel like proper cards.  I kept them for the lulz though as they are entertaining to look at with some of the weird renaming of cards and rewordings that defy logic.
> 
> ...



Yeah I feel you, santi tried getting me to do a dueling network where everything was manually and it was off putting the thing was using was similar to devpro. The only difference was their was few people in lobby in comparison to dev pro. 

Lol should use them in random duels. Had something familiar to that but but the cards were made out of plastic. They were like waterproof or something with some of the names looking off. 

Yeah its a good deck, when the right cards pop off then its almost a sure when you can swarm the field with monster cards with 3000. I got lucky that my decks relied on ending the game before they got those cards out . I started out with Hero Deck. Then moved on to a Cyber Dragon Deck then moved on to Monarch before finally becoming a D.D fan. Honestly I feel like we can make a forum based Yugioh game here. Just we can build our deck. Their should be like a referee so we send the ref our deck and then he rngs the list 1-40. He gives you the first five cards to you and another card when you start the game. 

Each action you make a post for it so you go I summon insert card. Or activate a magic card or when putting something face down.  Etc. Will be like a real life yugioh game. Will give a example. Anyone up for Naruto Forum Mafio Yugioh tournament Game? 

I really like the D.D archetype deck I had. Though if could make a archetype deck  then Elemental Hero/Destiny Hero Archetype


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 23, 2017)

Senjou said:


>



Why did you get yourself modkilled, I wanted to see that role of yours in action 

@Dragon D. Luffy is there a reason why you used a cat as picture though?


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 23, 2017)

Last time I played YGO was during the Neo Hero stuff   All the new XYZ and Synchro shit is OP.   Just watching the anime gives a headache when they start killing off a billion cards to summon something.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Crugyr (Feb 23, 2017)

i see i was mentioned a few times.

Lets be honest, Supes you love me. get over it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 23, 2017)

Who's up for a Forum Yugioh Card Game?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Santí (Feb 23, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> i see i was mentioned a few times.
> 
> Lets be honest, Supes you love me. get over it



Gahahahahahahaha


----------



## Santí (Feb 23, 2017)

Aries said:


> Who's up for a Forum Yugioh Card Game?



No. Don't do this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 23, 2017)

Sounds like a lot of effort

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Sounds like a lot of effort



Hosting is a lot of effort though and we do that often. Trust ole cr. And he will guide you to the promised land. That's why only I can host such a event. Make things fair for all involved


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 23, 2017)

Aries said:


> Hosting is a lot of effort though and we do that often. Trust ole cr. And he will guide you to the promised land. That's why only I can host such a event. Make things fair for all involved


You underestimate how lazy I am doe.    Been years since I played or hosted pretty much got tired of it all, some games sound more interesting than others so not bad to try like Clash or Favorites, otherwise I'm low effort all the time.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You underestimate how lazy I am doe.    Been years since I played or hosted pretty much got tired of it all, some games sound more interesting than others so not bad to try like Clash or Favorites, otherwise I'm low effort all the time.


You better be playing when I host


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 23, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> You better be playing when I host

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You underestimate how lazy I am doe.    Been years since I played or hosted pretty much got tired of it all, some games sound more interesting than others so not bad to try like Clash or Favorites, otherwise I'm low effort all the time.



Then you will just have to be drugged into it. The game will be yuuuge. Consequences will never be the same again. As host I shall link the lists. We can do all types except pendulum cause I don't know Jack squat how that even works. XYZ ain't that bad. Synchro is okay


----------



## Viole (Feb 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 23, 2017)

Aries said:


> Then you will just have to be drugged into it. The game will be yuuuge. Consequences will never be the same again. As host I shall link the lists. We can do all types except pendulum cause I don't know Jack squat how that even works. XYZ ain't that bad. Synchro is okay



I'm straight edge man, only drugs I consume are TAP.  well I might play anyways big role stuff  until I get sniped in day 1 

cr cr, what was your user before? Probly remember you from before 


Viole1369 said:


>

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'm straight edge man, only drugs I consume are TAP.  well I might play anyways big role stuff  until I get sniped in day 1
> 
> cr cr, what was your user before? Probly remember you from before


----------



## Nois (Feb 23, 2017)

Aloha!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Feb 23, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> I wonder how Clash of the Hosts would have went if somebody who wasn't an inactifag had Many Faced God's role, also Nicol Bolas? definitely should've been in the game
> 
> @Law @WolfPrinceKiba did the Nicol Bolas role come even close to getting in the Clash of the Hosts game?



Since we agreed only one SK would make it in, it wasn't that close. Morgan had 3 or 4 more votes than Nicol.


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Feb 23, 2017)

Law said:


> Since we agreed only one SK would make it in, it wasn't that close. Morgan had 3 or 4 more votes than Nicol.


Ah man, his role was powerful as hell! I would have loved to be that indie, which host's role was that?


----------



## Viole (Feb 23, 2017)

>.>


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 23, 2017)

I used to love yugioh. But havent played it in 11 years.

I'm in for playing pokemon matches though. Either VGC, or random battles/random doubles if you don't have a team.



Underworld Broker said:


> Why did you get yourself modkilled, I wanted to see that role of yours in action
> 
> @Dragon D. Luffy is there a reason why you used a cat as picture though?



The cat is Tomnura-san, the role that was submitted by Wad for Favs 5.

And the one who picked all the role pictures was Law.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lawrence777 (Feb 23, 2017)

Aries said:


> Who's up for a Forum Yugioh Card Game?


 used to have a pretty great spellcaster/dragonruler deck before dueling network went down.

Sup guys .


----------



## Aries (Feb 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'm straight edge man, only drugs I consume are TAP. well I might play anyways big role stuff until I get sniped in day 1
> 
> cr cr, what was your user before? Probly remember you from before



Excellent, it will be pretty neat game to test out. We can always just do Yugioh/GX/5D like decks. No XYZ cards this run so peeps who stopped playing it or watching it can get in the game and make a deck to compete. 

I was known as ChaosReaper back in the day


----------



## Aries (Feb 23, 2017)

Lawrence777 said:


> used to have a pretty great spellcaster/dragonruler deck before dueling network went down.
> 
> Sup guys .



Excellent your on board, can use that for the game or maybe make a new one. Not sure where to host this type of game but it will be like once the thread is made you sign up and then you begin building your deck. Once completed you pm the host or refs your deck. Once submitted you cannot change decks. that's the deck your gonna use for the entire tourney.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 23, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> Ah man, his role was powerful as hell! I would have loved to be that indie, which host's role was that?



Mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Savage (Feb 23, 2017)

Slowly dying in class

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 23, 2017)

Aries said:


> Excellent, it will be pretty neat game to test out. We can always just do Yugioh/GX/5D like decks. No XYZ cards this run so peeps who stopped playing it or watching it can get in the game and make a deck to compete.
> 
> I was known as ChaosReaper back in the day


Ah yes it sounds familiar. 

I was always a noob and @Mr. Waffles  never loved me

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 23, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I used to love yugioh. But havent played it in 11 years.
> 
> I'm in for playing pokemon matches though. Either VGC, or random battles/random doubles if you don't have a team.


I have the same name on showdown not very high on the ladder though as I don't touch showdown as much as I should.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Ah yes it sounds familiar.
> 
> I was always a noob and @Mr. Waffles  never loved me



What I do ?


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 23, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What I do ?


You never loved me dad!

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You never loved me dad!



I have no clue who you are, so, technically, you're right.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 23, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I have no clue who you are, so, technically, you're right.


Should put you in a home, you're going senile

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Should put you in a home, you're going senile



This doesn't help me figure out who you are.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 23, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> This doesn't help me figure out who you are.


We went over this a couple weeks ago matey

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> We went over this a couple weeks ago matey



Then I'm really going senile.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 23, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Then I'm really going senile.


My bad was 4 months ago 


Close enough

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> My bad was 4 months ago
> 
> 
> Close enough



I'm still going senile, just at a slower pace.


Close enough.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 23, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm still going senile, just at a slower pace.
> 
> 
> Close enough.


Lazy memory for a lazy soul, I forgive you.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Lazy memory for a lazy soul, I forgive you.



Can't forgive me for something I'm not responsible for.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 23, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Can't forgive me for something I'm not responsible for.


I forgive you anyways  

I must not be memorable

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I forgive you anyways
> 
> I must not be memorable



That's kind of you. 

I'll forgive you for not being memorable enough.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 23, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That's kind of you.
> 
> I'll forgive you for not being memorable enough.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 23, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The cat is Tomnura-san, the role that was submitted by Wad for Favs 5.
> 
> And the one who picked all the role pictures was Law.



That cat is cute af, it was a good idea to use a pic of it for CotH.


----------



## Santí (Feb 23, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Nice. Yeah I know about the dragon rulers they were pretty dumb and strong but not sure if I would go that far. There has been a lot of broken stuff and they continue to print broken stuff.
> 
> Fun fact dragon rulers was the format I discovered dev pro.



Naw. The gap between Dragon Rulers and the next best deck (Spellbooks) were decently apart, and then the gap between Spellbooks and Mermails below them was literally the space between heaven and earth.


----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 23, 2017)

Santi said:


> Naw. The gap between Dragon Rulers and the next best deck (Spellbooks) were decently apart, and then the gap between Spellbooks and Mermails below them was literally the space between heaven and earth.


I wasn't arguing that I wasnt the best deck in the format at the time. I am just saying that there have been a lot of dumb decks and at there peak they might be considered as broken if not more than dragon rulers. That's all I am saying.


----------



## Santí (Feb 23, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> I wasn't arguing that I wasnt the best deck in the format at the time. I am just saying that there have been a lot of dumb decks and at there peak they might be considered as broken if not more than dragon rulers. That's all I am saying.



I'm taking multiple factors into account here.

The main two are:

1. Power Creep (of course). Newer decks tend to be able to do more than old decks. Even OG Chaos Decks with Chaos Emperor Dragon had unfavorable odds of beating Mermails, let alone Spellbooks or Dragon Rulers.

2. Power gap within its own meta. Looking at the world chanpionship in 2013, there was never a deck as dominant as Dragon Rulers were. Not only were 7 of the top 8 Dragon Rulers (one Spellbook), but even looking at the top 32, the number of Dragon Rulers on that list were simply unprecedented in the history of the world championships in terms of people topping with the same deck. Not to mention how many regionals were won by Dragon Rulers up and down the globe.

It's not a matter of being the best in its meta, it is the only meta to ever exist where one deck stood so far out from everything else and won every regional tournament that year following its release. It wasn't the best, it was almost the ONLY competitve deck at that point.

Nothing has ever happened like that, and from my personal experience playing competitively on-off for years localy, I have never felt so oppressed and hopeless in my time playing this game than in 2013.


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2017)

I would kill thousands for her.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 24, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I would kill thousands for her.


Lol nice personality.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 24, 2017)

4 spots left and subs


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 24, 2017)

Santi said:


> I'm taking multiple factors into account here.
> 
> The main two are:
> 
> ...


Got back into Yugioh a year or so ago and popped that new Noble Knights deck. Went to locals and found out what Qliphorts and Shadolls were the hard way

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 24, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Got back into Yugioh a year or so ago and popped that new Noble Knights deck. Went to locals and found out what Qliphorts and Shadolls were the hard way


Fuck qliphorts that deck can die the most painful death possible for all I care. I do kind like shadolls a decent amount though. Though the probably don't make my top 5.

My top 5:
Light sworn
Dark Magician/Dark magician girl
Blue-eyes
Ritual beasts
Heroes (including the underloved evil heroes)


----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 24, 2017)

One of the first decks I built on devpro was evil heroes built around the fusion who gains attack for the attack of his material (you could only use two a fiend aka an evil hero and a a rock type). And then I would normal summon the evil hero that you can tribute to give one of your evil heroes two attacks. 

It helped that the evil hero fusion card is pretty boss and doesnt let them respond with much. The deck was fun but had consistency  issues.

Oh and going back to my list I want to give an honorable mention to ghostricks.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 24, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Fuck qliphorts that deck can die the most painful death possible for all I care. I do kind like shadolls a decent amount though. Though the probably don't make my top 5.
> 
> My top 5:
> Light sworn
> ...


Dark Magi is GOAT. I made sure I added both he, DM girl, and Dark Paladin to my collection. 

I wanna get that spellbook deck before I call it quits though


----------



## Santí (Feb 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Lol nice personality.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Santí (Feb 24, 2017)

Favorite decks list? 

-Atlantean Mermails
-Brotherhood of the Fire Fists (3-Axis)
-Mega Monarchs
-Karakuri Geargia
-Dark World Turbo
-Blue Eyes

All very fun decks that at one point or another carried me up the ladder.


----------



## Santí (Feb 24, 2017)

Plus they have top tier card art.


----------



## Aries (Feb 24, 2017)

*DragonBall* *Mafia 2 Role*

*Dark Magician*


(*Magical Hats*) Magical Hats can be activated when a player is targeted with a killshot Dark Magician can place the target, 2 other players and 1 anti-town (not GodFather) role of his choosing under 4 hats. The attacker must then select one of the 4 hats and who ever is under neath the hat is hit with the killshot. Works three times

(*Dark Magic Attack*) When Dark Magic Attack is activated can target any player and super kill them. Works once

(*Thousand Knives*) When Thousand Knives is activated Dark Magician can lie detect a player. If they are lying Dark Magician kills them. Works once

(*Magic Cylinder*) When Magic Cylinder is activated all votes/abilities that target Dark Magician are redirected back at the player that targeted him. Works twice

(*Polymerization*) When Polymerization is activated after the 1st cycle Dark Magician can target any player and gain half their abilities. Works once

(*Dark Paladin*) After Polymerization is activated Dark Paladin appears in the game. Dark Paladin gains vote power for each Mafia that's dead and gains investigation ability shots for each Indie in the game alive when Dark Paladin is activated. Dark Paladin can give up -1 vote power he gained to negate a incoming write-up.

(*Diffusion Wave Motion*) When Diffusion Wave Motion is activated Dark Paladin can can Block one Mafia group from performing actions for one cycle. Works once​

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 24, 2017)

Imagine me and you, I do...
I think about offing you day and nightphase , it's only right!
To think about the grudge you hold and vote lynch on sight
So happy together!

If I should call you bitch, reply in kind
And you say you don't know what you did, ill lose my mind
Imagine how the game would be without you?, so very fine
So happy together!

I can't see me Spitin' nobody but you
For all my life
When you're in game with me, baby your role balls be blue
For all your life

Me spitekillin you and you getting lynched by me
No matter what role you get, it had to be
The only one for me is you, and you for me
So happy together!


----------



## Viole (Feb 24, 2017)

Ayeee 1 spot left
Aries u slacker join


Aries said:


> Imagine me and you, I do...
> I think about offing you day and nightphase , it's only right!
> To think about the grudge you hold and vote lynch on sight
> So happy together!
> ...


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2017)

tfw when you walk home, have stuff you can cook yet feel reluctant to coook. Just chugged some Odwalla Fruit Smoothie: original super food *© .*


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2017)

I know for certain what she says in that video will trigger some of you.


----------



## Aries (Feb 24, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Ayeee 1 spot left
> Aries u slacker join



Alright, just pm me the role


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2017)

@Superman
you ok Mulato?


----------



## Viole (Feb 24, 2017)

Aries said:


> Alright, just pm me the role


finally you got 12. Game should start within today folks


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 24, 2017)

RemChu said:


> @Superman
> you ok Mulato?



 No

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Feb 24, 2017)

Superman said:


> No


Still mad at me?


----------



## Catamount (Feb 24, 2017)

Saturday yaaay


----------



## Aries (Feb 25, 2017)

One day a tiny Apache indian child walked into Big Chief Sitting Bull's Teepee. "Sitting Bull," He asked, "Why does every man in our tribe have such long, complicated names?" "Well," says Sitting Bull, "Its simple.Whenever a baby in this tribe is born, His Father wanders outside, absorbs the wonder of nature and then names his child on the first thing he sees. Why do you ask, Two dogs fucking?"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 25, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> Still mad at me?


No....I am not doing a good job balancing my game...and it upsets me. I am brooding.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 25, 2017)

the game begins~

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 25, 2017)

Is this movie really that interesting?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 25, 2017)

So... for the people who like pokemon, there is going to be a live vgc tournament being aired on Twitch today and tomorrow, with some very famous players, including the last three world champions.



They are trying to get a lot of viewers in order to prove that VGC can be profitable (it's sponsored by Geico) and become an e-sport, so I'm posting about it everywhere in order to help spread it.

The first match starts in ten hours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 25, 2017)

I wanna see that Dark Magician role in action, hopefully your game starts soon @Aries


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 25, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So... for the people who like pokemon, there is going to be a live vgc tournament being aired on Twitch today and tomorrow, with some very famous players, including the last three world champions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I'll watch it. Though when it comes to VS pokemon my favorite genre is the troll battles where people make annoying cuck teams to piss the opponent off, lol.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 25, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I know for certain what she says in that video will trigger some of you.


Due to the feminist stuff? It was really tame and I actually agree with her on the movie taking the more "feminine", non-hostile approach to an alien invasion. Comic Girl 19 knows her stuff, been subscribed to her for a long time.


----------



## Magic (Feb 25, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Due to the feminist stuff? It was really tame and I actually agree with her on the movie taking the more "feminine", non-hostile approach to an alien invasion. Comic Girl 19 knows her stuff, been subscribed to her for a long time.


Some dudes online they hear the word feminine, instant trigger


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 25, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Some dudes online they hear the word feminine, instant trigger


I listen to a good deal of anti-feminist/MRA stuff and I can't relate to those kind of guys. Femininity has it's place as does masculinity, they are not supposed to be in opposition but in harmony.


----------



## Aries (Feb 25, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I wanna see that Dark Magician role in action, hopefully your game starts soon @Aries



Its only a matter of time UB! 10 more peoples left. Their will be 43/45 roles in the game. when net is fixed gonna go hard in getting people. This game will be bigger then the previous one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Maybe I'll watch it. Though when it comes to VS pokemon my favorite genre is the troll battles where people make annoying cuck teams to piss the opponent off, lol.



Well the guy who won worlds with a Pachirisu will be there.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 25, 2017)

_Pachirisu_, lol

Sounds more interesting now and would like to watch it, but I have to stop procrastinating from other things, haha


----------



## Santí (Feb 25, 2017)

I should finish raising my team in SuMo


----------



## Aries (Feb 25, 2017)

A couple took their young son for his first visit to the circus. When his father left to buy popcorn, the boy asked, "Mom, what's that long thing on the elephant?" "That's the elephant's trunk, dear," she replied. "No, Mom, down underneath." His mother blushed and said, "Oh, that's nothing." The father returned, and the mother went off to get a soda. As soon as she left, the boy repeated his question. The father took a good look and explained, "That's the elephant's penis." "Dad, how come when I asked Mom, she said it was nothing?" The man took a deep breath and replied, "Son, I've spoiled that woman."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 25, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> _Pachirisu_, lol
> 
> Sounds more interesting now and would like to watch it, but I have to stop procrastinating from other things, haha



He will be in the first match. Name is Sejun Park.

No idea what he is using right now though, but he is always innovating.

In 2014, he came up with a rain team that had Ludicolo as the main sweeper, when everybody used Kingdra, and won a tournament with it.

Later in the year, he made a team for worlds. He wanted to use Mega Gyarados, and he needed a mon to redirect eletric attacks into it. But he also needed a way to deal with Ludicolo, because now everybody was using it after he had shown the world how it's done. So Pachirisu came up as a mon that combines lightningrod, follow me and nuzzle in the same set.

When a player builds a team, he needs to ask himself what other people will be using. When Sejun builds a team, he asks himself what he used last tournament
 Because thats what people will be using.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 25, 2017)

This year he came up with a Porygon Z team that uses Z-Conversion. Everybody and their dog using Porygon 2, and he's like "fuck that".

Now there are a bunch of Porygon Z in the showdown ladder.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 25, 2017)

Thinking about copping some form of the Prophecy themed deck. Good idea?


----------



## Didi (Feb 25, 2017)

I saw that Pachirisu Draco Meteor moment, that was hype as fuck


----------



## Santí (Feb 25, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Thinking about copping some form of the Prophecy themed deck. Good idea?



Go for it.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 25, 2017)

Santi said:


> Go for it.


But now I hear dark magician got a reboot... Also was gonna buy a completed deck from Ebay or amazon but Reddit said that's not cool.


----------



## Santí (Feb 25, 2017)

Yu-Gi-Oh is 94% pay-to-win. Fuck Reddit.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 25, 2017)

I'm not tryna get ripped off


----------



## Viole (Feb 25, 2017)

@Dr. White

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 26, 2017)

Man , Brazilian girls are the best.


----------



## Magic (Feb 26, 2017)

Went to this little carnival party oh mah kaw. Heaven. Was mostly all girls.


----------



## Magic (Feb 26, 2017)

I went to a night club  after. Pretty Sure I stepped in urine in the bathroom. ...fml


----------



## Magic (Feb 26, 2017)

I hate night club


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 26, 2017)

lol

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 26, 2017)

OOOOOOOOOOH

and I almost died.

Thiz brazilian dude with dyed blonde hair, Zac, drove us in a white sports car.

DUDE DRIFTED A TURN WITH US IN THE CAR, did crazy shit. Sped the shit up fast, 3 people in the back, no room i couldnt seat belt.

I WAS LIKE 

FUCK IM DYING TONOIGHT


----------



## Magic (Feb 26, 2017)

Pretty much Fast & Furious Brazil.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 26, 2017)

I wonder how he is paying for that car.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 26, 2017)

Drugs 

but that's racist to say probably

but drugs

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 26, 2017)

dat brown girl with curly hair.

Deusa

and her friend could sue vibrate her ass.

Like

perfect woman in terms of body.......

imo


----------



## Magic (Feb 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Drugs
> 
> but that's racist to say probably
> 
> but drugs


Legit thought this too, since the girls who rode with us say they make $3 dollars an hour doing nanny work....

Not sure wtf he does LOL.

also first time seeing someone order weed here, old dude on a bike came. LOL this city.


----------



## Magic (Feb 26, 2017)

but still he is that one guy in a sports car who revs the car at the red light and shit.

Fucking fuck fuck fuck. I kind of envy him, his gf said the other morning he was dropping her parents off and he did drifts in the middle of the street early morning at like 5 am. Woke the entire neighborhood.

Like.

That's just fucking cool.

still asshole thing to do, but cool.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 26, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Legit thought this too, since the girls who rode with us say they make $3 dollars an hour doing nanny work....
> 
> Not sure wtf he does LOL.
> 
> also first time seeing someone order weed here, old dude on a bike came. LOL this city.


I know some guys like it, it's easy money for them, and a lot of it too lol 
Could be wrong but *shrug 

What city you in?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 26, 2017)

San francisco. 
He and those other girls live in Berkley.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 26, 2017)

Ahh, cool cool.  Yea wouldn't surprise me if it was drug related then lols

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 26, 2017)

those girls, and the $3 dollar an hour comment.


wtf?!

minimum wage is like 9 something? I didn't say anything at the time, buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut

fuck, seems like nothing. Especially in this expensive ass city.


----------



## Magic (Feb 26, 2017)

Death by Brazilian girl's ass suffocation.

dats the way i want to leave this earth.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 26, 2017)

Colombian  is pretty top notch too.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Feb 26, 2017)

where is Alwaysmind

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 26, 2017)

whip it good


----------



## Magic (Feb 26, 2017)

Yo my father will correct my grammar when I text him or in general sound condescending...

like this

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 26, 2017)

Which deck should I buy? Masked Hero one or Cyber Dragon?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 26, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Yo my father will correct my grammar when I text him or in general sound condescending...
> 
> like this


I'm the only one of my group of friends that bothers to use proper spelling and grammar when texting.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 26, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I'm the only one of my group of friends that bothers to use proper spelling and grammar when texting.


Everyone should, takes like what few seconds extra and you go from sounding like wuzgud yo m8s homs  smdffgts   to sounding like you weren't dropped on your head as a baby, twenty times.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Everyone should, takes like what few seconds extra and you go from sounding like wuzgud yo m8s homs  smdffgts   to sounding like you weren't dropped on your head as a baby, twenty times.


But spelling takes effort


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 26, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> But spelling takes effort


Auto correct

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 26, 2017)

RemChu said:


> but still he is that one guy in a sports car who revs the car at the red light and shit.
> 
> Fucking fuck fuck fuck. I kind of envy him, his gf said the other morning he was dropping her parents off and he did drifts in the middle of the street early morning at like 5 am. Woke the entire neighborhood.
> 
> ...


How old are you, Rem?


----------



## Viole (Feb 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Auto correct


No Auto correct on PC :3


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 26, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> No Auto correct on PC :3


I've seen it done,  don't know or remember how, but I'm sure it exists.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I've seen it done,  don't know or remember how, but I'm sure it exists.


Auto correct is for scrubs tho, shit wont let swear in peace


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 26, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Auto correct is for scrubs tho, shit wont let swear in peace


Spell it out like an autistic dictionary, it'll work out eventually heh

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 26, 2017)

Sloth said:


> How old are you, Rem?


Yes.....I know I'm hanging with some reckless people. I will decline on these late night adventures when invited from now on.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 26, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Yes.....I know I'm hanging with some reckless people. I will decline on these late night adventures when invited from now on.


I was more curious about you being genuinely envious of someone actively being a douche.

Anybody can rev their engine or wake-up a neighborhood. Maybe I'm just getting old, but I fail to see the "cool" factor anywhere in your story.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 26, 2017)

More of the car itself being cool...
and probably his reckless disregard for his own safety and those around him.

Is on a level "cool" ultimately probably, destructive, but cool.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 27, 2017)

Happy Birthday, @Mr. Waffles !


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2017)

Firaea said:


> Happy Birthday, @Mr. Waffles !



What took you so long ? 

(also thanks)


----------



## Viole (Feb 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What took you so long ?
> 
> (also thanks)


Happy bday ningen

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 27, 2017)

RemChu said:


> probably his reckless disregard for his own safety and those around him.


See, that's my issue, there is (or should be) nothing cool about endangering the lives of others. Kill yourself all you want, but leave me out of it. 

Sorry if I come off a little aggressive, this just hits a little close to home.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Firaea (Feb 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What took you so long ?
> 
> (also thanks)



I was busy being with my girlfriend. 

...or rather imagining it. ;alone


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2017)

Firaea said:


> I was busy being with my girlfriend.
> 
> ...or rather imagining it. ;alone



So same old, same old.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 27, 2017)

Oh, happy birthday @Mr. Waffles


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Happy bday ningen



Thanks, ningen. 


Underworld Broker said:


> Oh, happy birthday @Mr. Waffles



Thanks, UB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Thanks, ningen.
> 
> 
> Thanks, UB.


You wanna be ridden eh, Dirty waffles

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> You wanna be ridden eh, Dirty waffles



Get your mind out of the gutter.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 27, 2017)

Happy Birthday Jeroen! 

>Jeroen


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2017)

WAD said:


> Happy Birthday Jeroen!
> 
> >Jeroen



Thanks, Manlio.
Nice to see you're still lurking here. 

> Manlio

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 27, 2017)

Sloth said:


> See, that's my issue, there is (or should be) nothing cool about endangering the lives of others. Kill yourself all you want, but leave me out of it.
> 
> Sorry if I come off a little aggressive, this just hits a little close to home.


Brah, you are being so super ego right now.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 27, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Brah, you are being so super ego right now.


Maybe. A healthy mind knows when to use each of the three. They act as checks and balances to one another.  

I had family die in an automobile accident over 15 years ago, and it impacts mine, and the rest of my families life everyday. This isn't about striving to be an ideal person, it's making life decisions that don't literally destroy others. You can live a very Id focused life, without intentionally being a reckless twat.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Auto correct is for scrubs tho, shit wont let swear in peace



How about you stop swearing, you don't have to sound like a kid every time


----------



## Viole (Feb 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> How about you stop swearing, you don't have to sound like a kid every time


how about you man the hell up you 13 yr old brat


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> how about you man the hell up you 13 yr old brat



You always sound like my 15 year old cousin, that's why you'll be forever a kid to me


----------



## Viole (Feb 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> You always sound like my 15 year old cousin, that's why you'll be forever a kid to me


15>13 you bricks for brain


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> 15>13 you bricks for brain



Though my cousin isn't as annoying as you are


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 27, 2017)

13 yo is the worst age someone can possibly be.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 27, 2017)

Like... most bullying I've ever took in my life was when I was 13.

Only followed by when I was 12, where I was bullied by... the 13 yo kids.

I don't know why. I think this is when the boy's testosterones start kicking in and they start feeling like macho men, except they are still stupid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 27, 2017)

Happy birthday, @Mr. Waffles!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 27, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I don't know why. I think this is when the boy's testosterones start kicking in and they start feeling like macho men, except they are still stupid.



It's just annoying.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 27, 2017)

Happy birthday Mr. waffles


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Happy birthday, @Mr. Waffles!





Aries said:


> Happy birthday Mr. waffles



Thanks you two!


----------



## Santí (Feb 27, 2017)

One year closer to choking, Jero


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2017)

Santi said:


> One year closer to choking, Jero



I'm not sure whether to view this as a "happy birthday" or a "DIE, DIE, DIE".


----------



## Marco (Feb 27, 2017)

Happy birthday, wafflebro.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2017)

Marco said:


> Happy birthday, wafflebro.



Thanks, Marco!


----------



## Tiger (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm with @Sloth there's literally nothing cool about the guy in Rem's story.

Happy birthday >_>


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2017)

Law said:


> Happy birthday >.>



 Fixed that for you. 

And thanks!


----------



## Tiger (Feb 27, 2017)

You're older now. It's >_> in your old age.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2017)

Law said:


> You're older now. It's >_> in your old age.



Strangely enough, you're somewhat right.
I do use >_> more nowadays.

Which I blame Mio and Mitsuru for.


----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 27, 2017)

Happy birthday waffle!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 27, 2017)

Law said:


> You're older now. It's >_> in your old age.



Hmm... im always using that one because it looks better, lol ->   >_>


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Happy birthday waffle!



Thanks nfc! 



Underworld Broker said:


> Hmm... im always using that one because it looks better, lol ->   >_>



I used to use >.> mostly because it's just hitting the same key trice. >.>

>_> does somewhat look better, but laziness sometimes prevails. >.>


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Thanks nfc!
> 
> 
> 
> I used to use >.> mostly because it's just hitting the same key *trice*. >.>


Where are you from that this is how you instinctively say "3 times"?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2017)

Sloth said:


> Where are you from that this is how you institutionally say "3 times"?



I'm Dutch.

I went with thrice cause it's shorter.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 27, 2017)

>>>

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm Dutch.
> 
> I went with thrice cause it's shorter.


Fair enough. I just literally never hear that in my day-to-day.

Also, you couldn't have been a little slower on the quote? You caught my typo.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> >>>



Just so you know, I still have no clue who you are. >.>


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Just so you know, I still have no clue who you are. >.>

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2017)

Sloth said:


> Fair enough. I just literally never hear that in my day-to-day.
> 
> Also, you couldn't have been a little slower on the quote? You caught my typo.



Can't say I've seen it used often, or at all, either. 

I didn't notice any typos...until you mentioned there was one.


----------



## Crugyr (Feb 27, 2017)

Happy birthday waffles!!

And I like this face ;--;


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Can't say I've seen it used often, or at all, either.
> 
> I didn't notice any typos...until you mentioned there was one.


Happy birthday dad

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 27, 2017)

Fijne verjaardag jeroen, gefeliciteerd

Ben je nu 57 geworden?


----------



## Magic (Feb 27, 2017)

Sloth said:


> Maybe. A healthy mind knows when to use each of the three. They act as checks and balances to one another.
> 
> I had family die in an automobile accident over 15 years ago, and it impacts mine, and the rest of my families life everyday. This isn't about striving to be an ideal person, it's making life decisions that don't literally destroy others. You can live a very Id focused life, without intentionally being a reckless twat.


It was hmmm 4 years ago I had an aunt in a coma from a serious car accident. She managed to pull through but her life has been changed. 

Didn't mean to grief ya, brother.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 27, 2017)

RemChu said:


> It was hmmm 4 years ago I had an aunt in a coma from a serious car accident. She managed to pull through but her life has been changed.
> 
> Didn't mean to grief ya, brother.


No real grief, fam. It's been a long time. My initial count was off, it's actually been closer to 20 years. Holy shit time flies.  

I try not to bring it up in situations like this, makes it sound like I'm making more of an emotional appeal than a rational one. Which is counter-productive, since a lot of people tune out sob stories. So then they miss out on the rational part of my appeal. 

I just get a little salty with reckless behaviour being glorified, because this persons death would have almost certainly been avoided by just wearing a seat-belt. It's the little things that can spiral WAY out of control. 

Anyway, enough of this depressing bs. 


Anybody hyped for Logan next week?


----------



## Magic (Feb 27, 2017)

No, it's rational plea. I'm a rational guy. I legitimate thought I was going to die for a few minutes there and the girls were joking about praying but it underlies the very really fact that we were all kinda scared to shit. This was a dude I just met that night and he going GTA with me in the car...........

and I try to seatbelt and the girl in front is like "don't bother he is a safe driver".

Holy shit Brazil.....


----------



## Magic (Feb 27, 2017)

The irony is my friend, he said he was in a big car accident at like 15 or whatever when he was in Brazil. You think he would learn from his past mistakes, but he seemed to have enjoyed the ride next day when he texted me.

so
it's 
like karmic 

but I feel if I hang out with him, he will drag me into his reckless spiral.


----------



## Magic (Feb 27, 2017)

yes Logan.

otherwise i have nothing to see in theaters atm.


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Feb 27, 2017)

RemChu said:


> yes Logan.
> 
> otherwise i have nothing to see in theaters atm.


So how's CoTH going? Iwandesu seems pretty upset that his kill-shot isn't working.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 27, 2017)

hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Feb 27, 2017)

RemChu said:


> hahaha


Also if my math is correct Itachi should be pretty low on chakra right now.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 27, 2017)

Are you allowed to talk outside the game thread?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> Happy birthday waffles!!
> 
> And I like this face ;--;



Thanks, Crugyr! 


White Wolf said:


> Happy birthday dad



Thank, WW. 




Didi said:


> Fijne verjaardag jeroen, gefeliciteerd
> 
> Ben je nu 57 geworden?



Dank je wel, Didi. 

Je zit er 21 jaar naast.
Nee, de andere kant op....



Toxic Saiyan said:


> So how's CoTH going? Iwandesu seems pretty upset that his kill-shot isn't working.





Toxic Saiyan said:


> Also if my math is correct Itachi should be pretty low on chakra right now.



> ongoing game

Please don't talk about it.

(unless it ended)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Feb 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Thanks, Crugyr!
> 
> 
> Thank, WW.
> ...


Wait that's a rule? My bad, I thought as long as I only bring up current event that it'd be fine sorry.

Also Happy Birthday.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> Wait that's a rule? My bad, I thought as long as I only bring up current event that it'd be fine sorry.
> 
> Also Happy Birthday.



Talking about an ongoing game outside of the game thread is generally frowned upon.
I frown upon it twice as much, cause that's how I roll.

Also, thank you.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 27, 2017)

I have an ear pain that makes me want to punch something, and I can't go to a doctor because no doctors work in carnival.

Fuck carnival.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Santí (Feb 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm not sure whether to view this as a "happy birthday" or a "DIE, DIE, DIE".



You don't have much of a presence anyways, your death will make no difference. I merely remind you of your destination ;voli


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2017)

Santi said:


> You don't have much of a presence anyways, your death will make no difference. I merely remind you of your destination ;voli



You sure know how to make someone special on their birthday.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Santí (Feb 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You sure know how to make someone special on their birthday.



Birthdays are an illusion created by businesses.


----------



## Didi (Feb 27, 2017)

RemChu said:


> and I try to seatbelt and the girl in front is like "don't bother he is a safe driver".



That's one of the dumbest things I've ever read

Even if he WAS a safe driver, what if someone else isn't?
Always wear your seatbelt kids

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 27, 2017)

Happy Birthday Waffles


----------



## Lawrence777 (Feb 27, 2017)

Happy birthday Waffles =)


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Thank, WW.


Could've given a more love filled face  
Stupid dad

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 28, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Happy Birthday Waffles





Lawrence777 said:


> Happy birthday Waffles =)



Thanks, you two! 



White Wolf said:


> Could've given a more love filled face
> Stupid dad



Could have, should have, yet I didn't.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 28, 2017)

@RemChu  nice avy,  that from Nier? 



Mr. Waffles said:


> Thanks, you two!
> 
> 
> 
> Could have, should have, yet I didn't.



I need a new pops.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 28, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Are you allowed to talk outside the game thread?



No.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## God (Feb 28, 2017)

Happy birthday @Mr. Waffles

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Feb 28, 2017)

Sloth said:


> Anybody hyped for Logan next week?



Fuck yeah. Going on a double date to have dinner and see it. It looks so good.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 28, 2017)

I have to wait for Logan when it pops up on popcorn time, huhuhu.   I really hope they keep the little girl for future Wolverine movies, based off the trailers anyways she kicks ass and has the "whatever, I don't give a darn, I'm more badass than you" facial expressions.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Feb 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I have to wait for Logan when it pops up on popcorn time, huhuhu.   I really hope they keep the little girl for future Wolverine movies, based off the trailers anyways she kicks ass and has the "whatever, I don't give a darn, I'm more badass than you" facial expressions.



This is the last Wolverine movie. If Jackman is in a marvel movie again, it'll be in a Deadpool movie.

I'd love it if Laura/X-23 is in more movies, but I won't hold my breath, considering Logan is set in the future and everyone is old af.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 28, 2017)

Law said:


> This is the last Wolverine movie. If Jackman is in a marvel movie again, it'll be in a Deadpool movie.
> 
> I'd love it if Laura/X-23 is in more movies, but I won't hold my breath, considering Logan is set in the future and everyone is old af.


I know in general, yeah with Hugh, but they could keep the overall franchise going with her, wouldn't be  Wolverine but same general theme I guess.  Deadpool cameos would be fun though in any case.    I'd think Wolverine is a big money maker for them so keeping the ball rolling would be beneficial to them more than to us as the viewers, lol.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Feb 28, 2017)

Ok, let's say they kept the franchise alive with Laura as Wolverine. 

What's that movie going to be? You realize Logan is set in a mutant dystopian future where him and Xavier were all alone? Unless they do some time travel shit, she's not going to be in any movies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 28, 2017)

Well it wouldn't be the first time they've done time  travel shit, I just doubt they'll give up the rights to Wolverine (don't they have to make movies within a certain time period before the rights go back to Marvel?). They're  still planning on making X-Men movies I'm assuming so they could figure out a way to incorporate her.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 28, 2017)

I missed waffle's birthday....

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 1, 2017)

In defense most of the movies could be linear. I mean if need be bring the writers of that version on to help create a new storyline to keep the movies going if they so choose.


----------



## Magic (Mar 1, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> In defense most of the movies could be linear. I mean if need be bring the writers of that version on to help create a new storyline to keep the movies going if they so choose.


Movie original? Going to be bad imo.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 1, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Movie original? Going to be bad imo.



depends. Its an iffy subject ya know?


----------



## nfcnorth (Mar 1, 2017)

Found a couple different vgc ideas I liked and messing around with them. One is basically combining the Liligant/Torkal  with Orrico in the back the idea being if torkal isn't good against the lead use quiver dance on Liligant and switch to Orrico for a double boost thanks to dancer and follow it up with boosted petal dance/revlation dance the next turn. Its a nice way to play around earthquake/water users that want to pick on Torkal too.

On another note I used celesteela for the first time and I can see why it used so much. It wins me games I have no business winning or at least makes it close.


----------



## God (Mar 1, 2017)

Oh and I'm not schizo after all


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 1, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Found a couple different vgc ideas I liked and messing around with them. One is basically combining the Liligant/Torkal  with Orrico in the back the idea being if torkal isn't good against the lead use quiver dance on Liligant and switch to Orrico for a double boost thanks to dancer and follow it up with boosted petal dance/revlation dance the next turn. Its a nice way to play around earthquake/water users that want to pick on Torkal too.
> 
> On another note I used celesteela for the first time and I can see why it used so much. It wins me games I have no business winning or at least makes it close.



Dancing teams are scary af, but it seems they are pretty hard to pull off. Like Eevee teams and z-conversion teams, they put all of their money into a set up move that can make or break the game. The later team won a big tournament in Korea apparently, the others seem to be more fringe.

I hate Celesteela, its this kind of super boring mon that just works, but not in any interesting way, and is very annoying to face. Like Cresselia in previous years.

I set down for a Gyarados instead of Milotic in that team of mine. Works pretty well. Now I've just finished breeding them and will try to Ev/hyper train them before a premier challenge that will happen on Sunday. Always wanted to go to a pokemon league in real life.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 1, 2017)

God said:


> Oh and I'm not schizo after all



What are you then?


----------



## God (Mar 1, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> What are you then?



Just a rebellious young man.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 1, 2017)

God said:


> Just a rebellious young man.



And the voices? Where do they come from?


----------



## nfcnorth (Mar 1, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Dancing teams are scary af, but it seems they are pretty hard to pull off. Like Eevee teams and z-conversion teams, they put all of their money into a set up move that can make or break the game. The later team won a big tournament in Korea apparently, the others seem to be more fringe.
> 
> I hate Celesteela, its this kind of super boring mon that just works, but not in any interesting way, and is very annoying to face. Like Cresselia in previous years.


That's why I have Torkal/Lilgant for after you eruption can hit like a truck in the sun and be faster than most things. The dance aspect is mainly a backup plan if I see torkal is going to struggle. 

I will be honest I kind of feel the same way about celesteela but at the same time I feel you have to at least play with it a bit to learn how to beat it.  And during that session I kind of became less opposed to it. Plus I at least somewhat think there are times you need to pick the "boring" pokemon if you want to have a decent team.


----------



## God (Mar 1, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> And the voices? Where do they come from?



I thought they were voices, but it was just the voice you narrate your own thoughts in

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hero (Mar 1, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Found a couple different vgc ideas I liked and messing around with them. One is basically combining the Liligant/Torkal  with Orrico in the back the idea being if torkal isn't good against the lead use quiver dance on Liligant and switch to Orrico for a double boost thanks to dancer and follow it up with boosted petal dance/revlation dance the next turn. Its a nice way to play around earthquake/water users that want to pick on Torkal too.
> 
> On another note I used celesteela for the first time and I can see why it used so much. It wins me games I have no business winning or at least makes it close.


What country are you from


----------



## Hero (Mar 1, 2017)

God said:


> I thought they were voices, but it was just the voice you narrate your own thoughts in


 wtf was wrong with the diagnosing psychiatrist


----------



## nfcnorth (Mar 1, 2017)

Hero said:


> What country are you from


USA more specfically Minnesoata.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 1, 2017)

I don't mind boring mon, but Celesteela is where I draw the line. And that shit is ugly as fuck.

Besides ultra beasts and tapus are a pain to get because of hyper training so I dont wanna have too many in a single team.


----------



## Hero (Mar 1, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> USA more specfically Minnesoata.


Damn. I was hoping to ask your for a foreign ditto . I want to try MM


----------



## Hero (Mar 1, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I don't mind boring mon, but Celesteela is where I draw the line. And that shit is ugly as fuck.
> 
> Besides ultra beasts and tapus are a pain to get because of hyper training so I dont wanna have too many in a single team.


All the ultra beasts are ugly . Except Nihelego & Kartana


----------



## God (Mar 1, 2017)

Hero said:


> wtf was wrong with the diagnosing psychiatrist



They are hired to tell you there's something wrong with you to be completely honest.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 1, 2017)

They are ugly but they are mostly fun to use.

I mean look at Pheromosa. I can almost smell the sweat coming out of my opponents as they try to figure out what mon it is going to kill first.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Mar 1, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I don't mind boring mon, but Celesteela is where I draw the line. And that shit is ugly as fuck.
> 
> Besides ultra beasts and tapus are a pain to get because of hyper training so I dont wanna have too many in a single team.


Like I said I don't disagree it's just  I was suprises at how clutch it was for me on showdown.  It damn near won me a 1 vs 3 situation even against another celesteela only lost due to it being hit for exactly enough on the last turn before it could get me the final hit I needed.

As for ultra beasts my favorite is nihlego. Havent tested the ultra beasts much yet other than celesteela and nihlego.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 1, 2017)

Nihilego shouldn't be cool. It has shit design and its stats aren't crazy like the other UBs.

But I have to give it to you, Nihilego is cool af. My team hates it. Scarf Nihilego is a horror movie come true.


----------



## nfcnorth (Mar 1, 2017)

Yeah scarf nihlego can do a lot of work bit it is not a fit for a lot of the teams I messing around with on showdown right now sadly. Doesn't fit on the torkal team  for an example as it shares all of torkals weaknesses (i.e both hate earthquake and water moves).


----------



## Psychic (Mar 1, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> USA more specfically Minnesoata.


I was just there in October. Visited the mall of the americas, valley fair  and renaissance festival.


----------



## nfcnorth (Mar 1, 2017)

Psychic said:


> I was just there in October. Visited the mall of the americas, valley fair  and renaissance festival.


I am about an hour north of the twin cities on 35.


----------



## nfcnorth (Mar 1, 2017)

I don't have the money right now but I really want to contemplate buying super bowl tickets for this year if they are still avaliable and in my budget range (probably not but a man can dream). It is probably going to be the easiest super bowl for me to go to since I don't have to buy plane tickets or a hotel room.


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 2, 2017)

Repping Pennsylvania


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 2, 2017)

@nfcnorth

Teams used by the players in the tournament I was talking about:


----------



## nfcnorth (Mar 2, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @nfcnorth
> 
> Teams used by the players in the tournament I was talking about:


My favorite teams of the bunch is the Goodra team and the torkal team. I do watch cybertron's videos now and then but his team isn't something I would personally like that much.


----------



## God (Mar 2, 2017)

Goodra is the worst pseudo tbh


----------



## Catamount (Mar 2, 2017)

Sorry for inactifagging familia
The job had l left me braindead
That's why I am leaving this shit next week
Should not have signed up but I thought I'd have some fresh air before I leave. I was mistaking 
I'll be more fun when I become jobless hobo again

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Mar 2, 2017)

God said:


> Goodra is the worst pseudo tbh


doesn't stop me from liking it. I just want to get it to work one of these days.


----------



## Magic (Mar 2, 2017)

God said:


> I thought they were voices, but it was just the voice you narrate your own thoughts in


...
O-okay, glad to hear you are feeling/doing better.


----------



## God (Mar 3, 2017)

RemChu said:


> ...
> O-okay, glad to hear you are feeling/doing better.



Your prayer. Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hero (Mar 3, 2017)

sign up for Iconics 


Catamount said:


> Sorry for inactifagging familia
> The job had l left me braindead
> That's why I am leaving this shit next week
> Should not have signed up but I thought I'd have some fresh air before I leave. I was mistaking
> I'll be more fun when I become jobless hobo again


----------



## Santí (Mar 3, 2017)

I miss being a jobless slob

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Mar 3, 2017)

If anyone's interested in doing a Mafia or NF yugioh tournament we can use this as the the place to make the duels happen. 
here super easy to use. Once you make a account don't need to go through the hassle of verifying your email


----------



## Catamount (Mar 3, 2017)

Hero said:


> sign up for Iconics


I did didn't I
I
I did


----------



## Hero (Mar 3, 2017)

I wasn't sure 

Trying to recruit


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 3, 2017)

@WolfPrinceKiba


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 3, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @WolfPrinceKiba


An okay article. Never cared for Ben Drowned stuff and the Link is Dead theory is dumb as hell. That alongside Game Theory's even dumber theory about the moon in MM being a magical bomb and not the actual Termina moon had me swear off that channel entirely.

The Tower of Babel and five stages of grief ones are interesting to think about but they don't need to be true/exist for MM to be a masterpiece. That article mistakes MM for being a kid's game, on the basis that it can be played by them. The game tackles a lot of mature themes in subtle ways. It isn't rated T or M as it doesn't contain much sexual content, graphic violence or gore, the things teens/young adults confuse as being mature.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 3, 2017)

Don't really care about individual theories tbh, just thought it was an interesting article on the whole. It kind of gets boring in the later half though.


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2017)

i got to the part where girl kills herself

edit: damn that was dark.

thx nintendo


----------



## Tiger (Mar 3, 2017)

I saw a bunch of 100/100, 10/10 and 5 star ratings for the new Zelda. The i saw a 10/100 and a 2 star rating.

So...umm?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 3, 2017)

Law said:


> I saw a bunch of 100/100, 10/10 and 5 star ratings for the new Zelda. The i saw a 10/100 and a 2 star rating.
> 
> So...umm?


There's always  "that"  guy whenever something is highly rated by practically everyone. 

Like the Get Out movie, 10/10 for a long time and then a low score from someone whose review made it look like he didn't even watch the movie, zero relevance to life.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 3, 2017)

Law said:


> I saw a bunch of 100/100, 10/10 and 5 star ratings for the new Zelda. The i saw a 10/100 and a 2 star rating.
> 
> So...umm?


What are you questioning here? The game has a 98 on Metacritic, which is unheard of in this current age of reviews which are much more critical than in the past. The last games to score in the upper 90s before Breath of the Wild were all the way back in 2013 with GTAV and TLoU, both of which scored lower than BotW. 

You probably saw a user rating by people that haven't actually played the game and are just partaking in fanboy wars, it happens still.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 3, 2017)

I'm currently on my way home from work and my copy of BotW arrived while I was already at work. I have a lengthy D&D session on Saturday but have Sunday afternoon through all of Monday free, so I will be playing it starting then.

From some of the stuff I read, the story isn't a main focus so I doubt that BotW will surpass MM, LA or even WW for me but it will probably get into my top 25 based on its gameplay. Will have to see.


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2017)

I will trade vital organs for a switch and zelda. 

Also go see Logan people. :wolverine

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Mar 3, 2017)

Going to Logan tomorrow night. Double date, actually.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 3, 2017)

Logan is also on the to do list. Will have to find a time when I can go with one of my best friends.


----------



## God (Mar 3, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I will trade vital organs for a switch and zelda.
> 
> Also go see Logan people. :wolverine



The new Zelda is available for the Wii U.


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2017)

I don't want a wii u, it's a dead console.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 3, 2017)

God said:


> The new Zelda is available for the Wii U.


That is the version I'm playing.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 3, 2017)

Just saw the leaked Deadpool 2 teaser, man can't wait for that movie. Gonna be so much fun.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2017)

I wanna play Horizon zero dawn, game looks fun

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 4, 2017)

Can't they make botw for the 3ds?

Please?

Pretty please?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 4, 2017)

The Wii would be okay too.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 4, 2017)

The Switch is 800-900 dollars in my country. At the cheapest.

And that's not even counting joycons and shit.

And it is actually progress because I remember the Wii being launched at 1200, without counting inflation.

Or the infamous Playstation 4000, (about 1700 in dollars I think).


----------



## Hero (Mar 4, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The Switch is 800-900 dollars in my country. At the cheapest.
> 
> And that's not even counting joycons and shit.
> 
> ...


What country are you from 

Do you have a ditto lol.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 4, 2017)

Brazil.

Oh of course, upon doing research, it seems the official price for the Switch here is 1100 dollars. The 800-900 I was thinking was in the Brazilian Ebay.

Prices here are so expensive for two reasons. First, last time I checked, import taxes for videogames were 90%. That's the highest import tax in the country, even higher than computers and phones. The reason is because in taxes, games belong to the same category as slot machines (because whoever wrote the law didn't know the difference). And since casinos are illegal here, of course slot machines will have high taxes.

Second reason is just greed. Companies tend to get away with selling things more expensive in Brazil than anywhere else, specially eletronics and cars. Not sure if it's because there are a bunch of stupid people who are willing to pay 1700 for a playstation just to say they did, or if it's some kind of cartel. Either way, it seems the Ebay guys are breaking that. Or avoiding takes. Dunno.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 4, 2017)

I have a couple Dittos but none with perfect IVs. The one I have with perfect IVs is not for trade.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The Switch is 800-900 dollars in my country. At the cheapest.



It costs 300-400 euro here, didn't think it's gonna be that expensive


----------



## Santí (Mar 4, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Brazil.
> 
> Oh of course, upon doing research, it seems the official price for the Switch here is 1100 dollars. The 800-900 I was thinking was in the Brazilian Ebay.
> 
> ...



Just work in an outsourced call center and pump out 65+ hours a week. Those always pay solid middle-class wages in developing countries


----------



## Santí (Mar 4, 2017)

Assuming of course than you can speak near fluent English.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> It costs 300-400 euro here, didn't think it's gonna be that expensive



Europe best!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Mar 4, 2017)

$299 USD flat here in 'Murica

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2017)

Santi said:


> $299 USD flat here in 'Murica



Europe still best though.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 4, 2017)

Santi said:


> Just work in an outsourced call center and pump out 65+ hours a week. Those always pay solid middle-class wages in developing countries



Dude I have money to buy a Switch. I just don't think it's worth paying what it costs when I know it's gonna be half the price in 2 years.


----------



## Santí (Mar 4, 2017)

>Being a "responsible" gamer

Tch


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 4, 2017)

And I'm a fucking Engineer. I make more money than I would at a call center.

(though that's still not much money )


----------



## Tiger (Mar 4, 2017)

New convo name. Go.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Viole (Mar 4, 2017)

The rise of ningens.

Considering mafia is flooded rn with ningen ratings

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 4, 2017)

Dicks out for Logan

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hero (Mar 4, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I have a couple Dittos but none with perfect IVs. The one I have with perfect IVs is not for trade.


I just need a regular ass ditto. Please give me one


----------



## Viole (Mar 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Dicks out for Logan


I rather have boobs out


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 4, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> I rather have boobs out


Exercise more,  boobs be gone before you know it.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (Mar 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Exercise more,  boobs be gone before you know it.



Gahahaha


----------



## Tiger (Mar 4, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> The rise of ningens.



Would it be  'Rise of the Ningens' or 'The Rise of Ningens' ? Anyone watch the show?



White Wolf said:


> Dicks out for Logan



There are other sections for crass ass language like that, young man.

This is a boobs wholesome, family dick friendly environment boobs.

For shame.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 4, 2017)

@Hero

Sure but...

It's easy as fuck to catch?


----------



## Viole (Mar 4, 2017)

Law said:


> Would it be  'Rise of the Ningens' or 'The Rise of Ningens' ? Anyone watch the show?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly  I did not

But Rise of the Ningens sound dope

Damn right. Boobs ftw


White Wolf said:


> Exercise more,  boobs be gone before you know it.


Yours wont tho


----------



## Santí (Mar 4, 2017)

Take it to the BathHouse, you degenerate


----------



## Santí (Mar 4, 2017)

>D1 lynches me when I'm town
>Lets me slide through until the very end the last 4-5 games I rolled scum.

This is why y'all lost Clash of Hosts. I could have guided you all to the promised land. If only you gave me the time of day

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 4, 2017)

Logan is really good.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 4, 2017)

I wanna see it. However. was wondering if anyone wanted to ever host a x-men/logan/wolverine universe mafia?


----------



## Aries (Mar 4, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I wanna see it. However. was wondering if anyone wanted to ever host a x-men/logan/wolverine universe mafia?



Theirs been like 3 xmen games. I did one when I first started out. And there's been 2 other ones. Wolverine specific don't think anyone's done that yet


----------



## Santí (Mar 4, 2017)

Sworder hosted an X-Men: Days of Future Past game a few months back.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 4, 2017)

Trying to figure out how to nickname my Pokemon team. It has two female legendaries for the main heavy hitters, and four support mon, including three males and one female.

So I gotta figure out a theme that fits with that pattern.


*Spoiler*: __ 








Done. Can't lose with those names.

Now tomorrow I'm taking them to a live VGC tournament.


----------



## nfcnorth (Mar 4, 2017)

I pretty much never nickname my pokemon expect the rare times I breed and that is only so I can keep some of my sanity with generic number names.  I don't breed often only really breeded a perfect maril and mawile (my favorite pokemon).  But then again haven't truly dove into competitive so the need wasn't really there.  Wanted to to do so just never really did for what ever reason.

Edit: although I did nickname my solgaleo the obvious name but that was because of story reasons.


----------



## Santí (Mar 4, 2017)

Nebby ftw.


----------



## God (Mar 4, 2017)

Mafia convo: I got this...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Trying to figure out how to nickname my Pokemon team. It has two female legendaries for the main heavy hitters, and four support mon, including three males and one female.
> 
> So I gotta figure out a theme that fits with that pattern.
> 
> ...


I use to name them after songs in my favorite albums.


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2017)

Tried to get a switch, fuck me. 

raining so hard too


----------



## Santí (Mar 5, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I use to name them after songs in my favorite albums.



Okay, Araki.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (Mar 5, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Logan is really good.



Hell yeah it was. And the song for the ending credits was perfect.


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2017)

mmmmm my date kinda likes xmen, k gonna drag her to the movies to see it mon


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

RemChu said:


> mmmmm my date kinda likes xmen, k gonna drag her to the movies to see it mon


> gets emotional midway through
> cries on your shoulder
> make a move
> ??? 
> profit

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2017)

i texted her "I want to see it so bad when I think about it, "  "The logan film"   Freud slip .


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2017)

I haven't seen her cry yet. :0


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2017)

Welp not seeing it tomorrow and dis gurl doesn't like sex jokes.

I have to change that.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Doesn't like sex jokes?  Insta-dump. Swipe left.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2017)

Ugh, yeah I probably should. Fuck. Get me a lil french girl.


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2017)

Though the Brazilian accent is nice.


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2017)

I hate being human tbh.

So much work, what am I working for? For what purpose? @Sloth 

Relationships, Friendships, Taxes, all take up so much energy. Damn it all.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

I feel ya matey.  Putting Effort into things is a pain.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2017)

Just going to stay in Sunday. Fuck running around downtown and shit.

I miss when I use to be a fucking neet with no social life. What have I become. =[

Modern day city man =[


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2017)

Fuck my avatar is beautiful

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

neet lyf 4ever   
or until I get kicked out the basement even doe I got no basement but still

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2017)

Do you know that car commercial where the dude slides in front of the truck and kisses the front bumper?


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2017)

I would do that same move to the zelda in my avy :0


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Not that I know of,  tho reminds me of the guy who was having sex with his car.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2017)

It's recent, they still air it now. Tried to find it online, to no avail. Shit cracks me up every time i see it.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm not in the USA so unless it's viral online I probably wouldn't see it, lol.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2017)

FOUND IT


if i saw a woman like this zelda pic

ya would 100% do this


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2017)

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAA

still laughing at this shit


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2017)

REAL PEOPLE. NOT ACTORS.



HAHAHAHAHAA THIS DUDE

Wtf 
hahhaa


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2017)

omg, the comments section


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

I'd kiss a car for $50-100 too, I'm a real person!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2017)

Kisses screen, 

COME HOME WITH ME


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm sure she doesn't mind a good sex joke at least.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2017)

Where you from? :0 It's uh late,


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Where you from? :0 It's uh late,


Small hicksville in Europe. Only noon here 



Funny how anything gets a song now, even Uber.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

You know Catwoman can be pulled off by anyone if she's slutty enough.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm watching some clips of "My 600lb Life" on YT and it boggles my brain how anyone can get into that position physically or mentally. 

684lb age  23 
Lived as long as me, but weighs about 3.5 me's  

Just don't get it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2017)

OH god the 600 lb thing show, its like

terrifying but u cant look away


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2017)

BAt blood chick looks like Emma Stone.


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2017)

her last name is Vamp? Wow


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

RemChu said:


> OH god the 600 lb thing show, its like
> 
> terrifying but u cant look away


Ikr?  The intro has this chick on the bed fucking covered in shit and it's sick as fuck but damn.   It's amazing how people get into that kind of place in life.


Ayyy Catwoman is nice     she could show me her claws any day.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 5, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Fuck my avatar is beautiful


Medli best Zelda girl.


----------



## Didi (Mar 5, 2017)

I'd like to put my cream in Cremia


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Medli best Zelda girl.




I know you're being serious too


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 5, 2017)

Didi said:


> I'd like to put my cream in Cremia



You're just horrible.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 5, 2017)

Didi said:


> I'd like to put my cream in Cremia


 



RemChu said:


> I know you're being serious too


Because I'm a furry?

Marin is actually the real best. She is what Link wants zelda to be, a superior version that only exists in his dream.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2017)

Adult midna is my personal fav


----------



## Didi (Mar 5, 2017)

also, gonna play BotW for the rest of the day, so long suckers


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 5, 2017)

Didi said:


> also, gonna play BotW for the rest of the day, so long suckers



So horrible.
So... very horrible.


----------



## Didi (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You're just horrible.





Mr. Waffles said:


> So horrible.
> So... very horrible.




you know you love me 


also, goddamn updates, finish reeeeeeee 
I hate the future
plug and play consoles were so much better


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 5, 2017)

Didi said:


> you know you love me
> 
> 
> also, goddamn updates, finish reeeeeeee
> ...



I won't deny that. 

You're starting to sound like you're old.
Soon you'll be telling kids to get off your lawn.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 5, 2017)

Didi said:


> also, gonna play BotW for the rest of the day, so long suckers


will be me tomorrow


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2017)

It's 7 am heading out to a best buy see if they have da switch.

will bounce around and try other places too.


I'm a hunter.


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2017)

If I had stuck with my research and went straight to the best buy in would have had a switch. 12 people in front of me and they "run out of tickets to buy as soon aoons they get to me. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2017)

Thus fucking sucks, wanting something and it's unavailable or reserved everywhere.  first world problems


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

The definition of shit out of luck.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 5, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Thus fucking sucks, wanting something and it's unavailable or reserved everywhere.  first world problems



Can't say that I've ever experienced this.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Can't say that I've ever experienced this.


Were store lines not big when the sega genesis came out?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Were store lines not big when the sega genesis came out?



> Sega

WW please.

Nintendo all the way. 

Also, you'd have to ask my brothers about lines for that.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > Sega
> 
> WW please.
> 
> ...


@  Mr. Pancakes

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @  Mr. Pancakes



Who you tagging there and why ?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Who you tagging there and why ?


 The brother of a Waffle

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> The brother of a Waffle



Are you sure about that ?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Are you sure about that ?


I would think so,  both delicious breakfast items.    Maybe bacon, but kinda far off from Waffles. 

Chicken and Waffles is a possibility too I guess.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2017)

I will cure cancer for a switch, someone point me to a research facility.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I would think so,  both delicious breakfast items.    Maybe bacon, but kinda far off from Waffles.
> 
> Chicken and Waffles is a possibility too I guess.


You put more thought into this than I have in all my posts today.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You put more thought into this than I have in all my posts today.


I reserve my energy by shitposting all day so I can contemplate the correlation of breakfast foods.  

The beauty of life.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I reserve my energy by shitposting all day so I can contemplate the correlation of breakfast foods.
> 
> The beauty of life.



Beauty is clearly in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Beauty is clearly in the eye of the beholder.


What if you're blind, is beauty blind too, do you see nothing but washed out grayness or appreciate the beauty of everything?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> What if you're blind, is beauty blind too, do you see nothing but washed out grayness or appreciate the beauty of everything?



I'm going with yes, cause fuck thinking about this.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm going with yes, cause fuck thinking about this.


I thought so.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I thought so.


You do too much thinking.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You do too much thinking.


Only 23 hours a day

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Only 23 hours a day



That's 22 hours more than me.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That's 22 hours more than me.


I thought 23,  that's a shock.  What do you think of in that 1 hour?  What to make for breakfast/lunch/dinner?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I thought 23,  that's a shock.  What do you think of in that 1 hour?  What to make for breakfast/lunch/dinner?



I contemplate life, humanity and stuff.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I contemplate life, humanity and stuff.


When will you sign the adoption papers?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> When will you sign the adoption papers?


Who am I adopting ?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Who am I adopting ?


Me

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Me



This sounds like a trap.

A very poorly thought out trap...


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> This sounds like a trap.
> 
> A very poorly thought out trap...


It's only a trap if you like butt stuff with other guys...  



Otherwise  you're safe/

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It's only a trap if you like butt stuff with other guys...
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise  you're safe/



This went to unexpected places.

Aren't you a bit too old to get adopted anyways ?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> This went to unexpected places.
> 
> Aren't you a bit too old to get adopted anyways ?


I've never left the place that is surprise butt stuff. 


I've no idea.  I don't got a daddy so you be my daddy

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I've never left the place that is surprise butt stuff.
> 
> 
> I've no idea.  I don't got a daddy so you be my daddy



I'll keep that in mind....

Get a job instead.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'll keep that in mind....
> 
> Get a job instead.





I'll work you, does that count?  Getting a job would defeat the purpose of being a lazy sack of shit.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'll work you, does that count?  Getting a job would defeat the purpose of being a lazy sack of shit.



I'm allergic to work of any kind. 
Only one us can be lazy and it's not you.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm allergic to work of any kind.
> Only one us can be lazy and it's not you.


You're lazy in the future.
I'm young and lazy in the past.

It works k

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You're lazy in the future.
> I'm young and lazy in the past.
> 
> It works k


I'm lazy in the past, present and future in all timelines. 

If it works, I'm allergic to it.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm lazy in the past, present and future in all timelines.
> 
> If it works, I'm allergic to it.


I'd medicate you for your allergies, but I'm lazy

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'd medicate you for your allergies, but I'm lazy



I feel like this will end up with us going in circles.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I feel like this will end up with us going in circles.


 

I'm too lazy to continue  so  the end

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'm too lazy to continue  so  the end



Took you long enough.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Took you long enough.


You were trying too hard

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You were trying too hard



> trying

If by trying you mean typing the first thing that my mind comes up with than sure.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > trying
> 
> If by trying you mean typing the first thing that my mind comes up with than sure.


So you do use your mind

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> So you do use your mind



It's an automated process, so not really.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It's an automated process, so not really.


You don't work at robot McDonalds do you?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You don't work at robot McDonalds do you?



I do not. 
Should I be ?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I do not.
> Should I be ?


Probably.  It's automated 24/7  


I feel like I'm getting old,  almost 8pm and I want to sleep 16hrs already.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Probably.  It's automated 24/7
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm getting old,  almost 8pm and I want to sleep 16hrs already.



I know that feel.
I'd probably go sleep if it weren't for the fact that I have to go to work in a few hours.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I know that feel.
> I'd probably go sleep if it weren't for the fact that I have to go to work in a few hours.


Smh, of course you work the graveyard shift when nothing happens.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Smh, of course you work the graveyard shift when nothing happens.



> when nothing happens

Factory work goes on regardless of shift.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > when nothing happens
> 
> Factory work goes on regardless of shift.


Factory work goes against your entire existence

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Factory work goes against your entire existence



Preaching to the choir, you are.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Preaching to the choir, you are.


Is the money worth it?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Is the money worth it?



I have no answer to that.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I have no answer to that.


 


Time for bed,  peace out  roflcopter

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Time for bed,  peace out  roflcopter



Good night lol.


----------



## Santí (Mar 5, 2017)

Yare Yare...


----------



## Catamount (Mar 5, 2017)

how was your day


----------



## Santí (Mar 5, 2017)

I slept through it until it was time to work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 5, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I hate being human tbh.
> 
> So much work, what am I working for? For what purpose? @Sloth
> 
> Relationships, Friendships, Taxes, all take up so much energy. Damn it all.


Nothing. It is literally all for not. Entropy ensures that sum total of all human endeavors is exactly 0.



RemChu said:


> Just going to stay in Sunday. Fuck running around downtown and shit.
> 
> I miss when I use to be a fucking neet with no social life. What have I become. =[
> 
> Modern day city man =[





White Wolf said:


> neet lyf 4ever
> or until I get kicked out the basement even doe I got no basement but still


The fuck is a neet?


----------



## Santí (Mar 5, 2017)

Sloth said:


> The fuck is a neet?



This is a pretty mainstream acronym nowadays, even in the West


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 5, 2017)

Sloth said:


> The fuck is a neet?



Not in Employment, Education or Training.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 5, 2017)

Went to a pokemon tournament today in RL, for the first time.

My ass was kicked hard. Lost 4 games out of 5.

But I feel like I gave my opponents a though time in all 5 games, so it wasn't that bad. I just need more experience.

Was pretty fun, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Mar 5, 2017)

>pass through mountain pass to find an inn at the start of a great grassy plain
>hear rumours about some fabled thief hiding his treasure somewhere nearby
>legend has a riddle in it
>scout the environment for the landmarks that match up with the riddle (no cancer skyrim questmark just pointing to the cave THANK GOD)
>hunted some bears on the way so I can cook up some prime meat
>find the stash in a cave hidden by (bombable) rocks at the top of a waterfall
>on the way back sneak up on some wild horses so I could catch one and tame it
>back at the inn cook some delicious stews, fries and skewers to prepare for my next journey
>relax and rest till morning so I am refreshed


And there was also a fucking Dark Souls tier miniboss in the vicinity that kicked my ass a few times before I decided to leave it alone for now (BIGASS skeleton that could one shot me), it showed up at night in the middle of some woods

holy shit this is Game Of The Year All Years Every Year Forever 
really loving this


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2017)

*spirit gun in mouth*


----------



## Savage (Mar 5, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Hero
> 
> Sure but...
> 
> It's easy as fuck to catch?


He might be trying for a shiny? Breeding with pokemon whose OT is from another country increases odds


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 5, 2017)

Didn't know that.

Okay then, @Hero. FC is 1865-0018-0383 so add me whenever.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 5, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Went to a pokemon tournament today in RL, for the first time.
> 
> My ass was kicked hard. Lost 4 games out of 5.
> 
> ...


How would you say pokemon card game compares to yugioh?


----------



## nfcnorth (Mar 6, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> How would you say pokemon card game compares to yugioh?


Gameplay wise I would say that the pokemon tcg is closer to magic the gathering than Yugioh which makes sense because the pokemon tcg started of as a wizards of the coast game (i.e the people who make magic). Lands/Energy are basically the same thing just used slightly differently.  

As someone who has played the tcg online game (which is free btw you just have to unlock things as you play) a couple of months ago I can tell you that alot of the non-themed deck games you can get a lot of draw power going if you build your deck right. Some decks are more combosih than others but there are a lot turns where you can add a lot of cards to your hands as long as your deck cooperates.  That doesn't necessarily always translate to quick matches or wins but that is one thing I still remember about the game after not playing it for a couple months.  I mostly played theme deck battles anyways as I didn't know the meta.

Also the way prize cards work can screw you over sometimes but I am not sure that is necessarily a bad thing as it is kind of a check to combo decks.  I am vary mixed on the prize system personally.

Overall I still like it but it is definitely different than yugioh.


Oh and my 3ds friend code if anyone wants it: 5086-0954-6917


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 6, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Gameplay wise I would say that the pokemon tcg is closer to magic the gathering than Yugioh which makes sense because the pokemon tcg started of as a wizards of the coast game (i.e the people who make magic). Lands/Energy are basically the same thing just used slightly differently.
> 
> As someone who has played the tcg online game (which is free btw you just have to unlock things as you play) a couple of months ago I can tell you that alot of the non-themed deck games you can get a lot of draw power going if you build your deck right. Some decks are more combosih than others but there are a lot turns where you can add a lot of cards to your hands as long as your deck cooperates.  That doesn't necessarily always translate to quick matches or wins but that is one thing I still remember about the game after not playing it for a couple months.  I mostly played theme deck battles anyways as I didn't know the meta.
> 
> ...


Hmm never got into magic the gathering, I liked the at face simplicity of yugioh and even now with all the additions I don't think it's too hard or tedious to pick up on. I never really got into pokemon cause I didn't really fuck with the whole need energy to attack stuff


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 6, 2017)

I used to collect Pokemon cards,  but it and magic seemed so complicated for my pre-teen brain.  I played a lot of Yugioh back in the day tho. We'd bring our decks to school and battle it out, lol.   Think I still have a binder of old 90s-00s  poke and yugioh cards in the closet somewhere.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Mar 6, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Hmm never got into magic the gathering, I liked the at face simplicity of yugioh and even now with all the additions I don't think it's too hard or tedious to pick up on. I never really got into pokemon cause I didn't really fuck with the whole need energy to attack stuff


its really not that bad especially now where there are cards that get around this to some extent. Decks nowadays have a lot less energy than they used to as you can simply get away with less with all the good trainers/pokemon abilities. Trainers/Supporters is where most of the power is in the game these days from what I can remember. Not to say the pokemon/energy aren't important as they still are key to making a good deck but trainers are what make the deck run. Trainers are bascially like spell cards in yugioh btw. Supporters are trainers with a clause that makes you only able to use one supporter per turn. As you can only use one supporter period per turn they tend to be a little more pushed powerwise compared to the other trainers. 

Don't play pokemon or yugioh as much anymore but still regularly attend magic events.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 6, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> How would you say pokemon card game compares to yugioh?



It's videogame, not card game.

I used to play the card game as a kid but I liked ygh more.


----------



## Magic (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm so happy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hero (Mar 6, 2017)

Savage said:


> He might be trying for a shiny? Breeding with pokemon whose OT is from another country increases odds


Yup


----------



## Santí (Mar 6, 2017)

People actually _played_ the Pokemon tcg?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 6, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's videogame, not card game.
> 
> I used to play the card game as a kid but I liked ygh more.


Oh wow so they hold local video game events? That's pretty cool.


----------



## nfcnorth (Mar 6, 2017)

Santi said:


> People actually _played_ the Pokemon tcg?


Pokemon tcg has an advantage over the other 2 card games I mentioned. A officially supported online card game that you don't have to pay to play. Sure you have to unlock things but you don't have to pay if you don't want. Devpro is cool and all but it is not technically legal as far as I know and could be shut down. 

Magic online is a pretty decent way to play magic but it is by no means free to play. It has a one time start up fee and you have to pay to enter events. It is possible to win entry tickets but it won't be as frequent as you like and is dependent on you doing well in the events you do play. Plus there is no interaction between real life purchases and in game ones. If you want to playtest your real life deck online you have to reacquire them on the online version.

Pokemon tcg online is free plus it has a code system so if you buy a structure deck irl you can get in the online game too. Same goes for booster packs as well although not sure If the packs contents will be the same. Sure the unlock system isn't for everyone but it is at a decent rate for unlocking stuff that I don't think it is too much of an issue.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 6, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Oh wow so they hold local video game events? That's pretty cool.



Yep. It's called VGC (video game championship). The same company who manages it manages the TCG events.

To play it, all you need is a 3DS, the newest pokemon game, and then train a competitive team.


----------



## nfcnorth (Mar 6, 2017)

Keep in mind VGC is only done in doubles format so keep that in mind when building your teams. Double and singles can play vary differently from each other some tactics that work in singles don't work as well as they do in doubles.


----------



## Hero (Mar 6, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Didn't know that.
> 
> Okay then, @Hero. FC is 1865-0018-0383 so add me whenever.


I'm adding you when I get home


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 6, 2017)

You need to give me your FC too.


----------



## Hero (Mar 6, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You need to give me your FC too.


1521-2761-3767


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 7, 2017)

@Dragon D. Luffy who's that character in your avy?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 7, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy who's that character in your avy?


Godot, Ace Attorney

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 7, 2017)

We need people for The Dragon Ball Mafia II. Two people. Can we get two willing signups?


----------



## Marco (Mar 7, 2017)

Give me the two roles.


----------



## Psychic (Mar 7, 2017)

Marco said:


> Give me the two roles.


Sign up for my game Marco.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Mar 7, 2017)

Done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 7, 2017)

No one talking about Alien covenant


----------



## Hero (Mar 7, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> We need people for The Dragon Ball Mafia II. Two people. Can we get two willing signups?


Am I signed up? If not, I'll play

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 7, 2017)

Hero said:


> Am I signed up? If not, I'll play



@Hero yeah you're signed. We just need one more person.


----------



## Magic (Mar 7, 2017)

The below experiment, battle Royale type movie looks good. Hyped for the new power Rangers too.


----------



## Magic (Mar 7, 2017)

Ah ghost in the shell....... ah I have boner


----------



## Magic (Mar 7, 2017)

At first I thought it would be bad, but mmmm it appears to hold some promise.


----------



## Viole (Mar 7, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Hero yeah you're signed. We just need one more person.


we got two you blind geezer
Evilgenisu and psychic


----------



## God (Mar 8, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Didn't know that.
> 
> Okay then, @Hero. FC is 1865-0018-0383 so add me whenever.





Hero said:


> 1521-2761-3767



3797-7224-0784

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Hero (Mar 8, 2017)

@Dragon D. Luffy What time do you want to trade me this ditto?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 8, 2017)

I'll be home in two hours.


----------



## Hero (Mar 8, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'll be home in two hours.


Ok


----------



## Hero (Mar 8, 2017)

You ready @Dragon D. Luffy


----------



## Marco (Mar 8, 2017)

His body is ready.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 8, 2017)

One minute plz.


----------



## Hero (Mar 8, 2017)

DDL is a life saver


----------



## Marco (Mar 8, 2017)

He's just taking his clothes off. Wait a minute, he'll be ready soon.


----------



## Hero (Mar 8, 2017)

Marco said:


> He's just taking his clothes off. Wait a minute, he'll be ready soon.


You're extra homosexual today


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 8, 2017)

I came home then started playing showdown battles.

Then when I was about to get into the 3ds my mon called.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 8, 2017)

So that's your name, huh.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm online on Pokemon.


----------



## Marco (Mar 8, 2017)

Hero said:


> You're extra homosexual today


Weekdays, man. Can't help it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marco (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Hero (Mar 8, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm online on Pokemon.


I've never traded with someone out of the country. How do I do it


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 8, 2017)

you have me on friend list right?

Go to festival plaza. You should appear in my guest list, I think.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 8, 2017)

I have done it myself but I wasnt the one who started the trade.


----------



## Hero (Mar 8, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> you have me on friend list right?
> 
> Go to festival plaza. You should appear in my guest list, I think.


What's your name? There's like 80 ppl on this guest list


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 8, 2017)

Caio.


----------



## Hero (Mar 8, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Caio.


Are you online? Click the wifi icon on the bottom right


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 8, 2017)

Oh damn forgot the icon.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 8, 2017)

Now i'm online. Can you see me?


----------



## Marco (Mar 8, 2017)

lol DDL.

Trying to internet without a connection.


----------



## Marco (Mar 8, 2017)

And why is your name Caio.


----------



## Marco (Mar 8, 2017)

And guys, do yourselves a favor and watch The Young Pope.


Gonna be my next set, too.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 8, 2017)

Marco said:


> And why is your name Caio.



Portuguese translation of Gaius, an ancient Roman name.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 8, 2017)

@Hero

Can you see me?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 8, 2017)

Or just tell me your name or smh.


----------



## Hero (Mar 8, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Now i'm online. Can you see me?


I hate you . Found you. Is that your name or your character's?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 8, 2017)

Hero said:


> I hate you . Found you. Is that your name or your character's?



Both. It's my RL name.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 8, 2017)

Some dude appered offering me a Celesteela. Hope it was you.

If not, I just got a Celesteela


----------



## Hero (Mar 8, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Both. It's my RL name.


 oh

Well my name isn't cole lol. I like naming my characters all different names generation to generation


----------



## Marco (Mar 8, 2017)

So your real name is Caio?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 8, 2017)

Oh sorry just missed you offering me a Pichu. Busy playing showdown at the same time.

(why did you offer me a Pichu)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 8, 2017)

Marco said:


> So your real name is Caio?



yes


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 8, 2017)

English speakers tend to have trouble saying it, so just in case, it's pronounced similarly to Kyle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## God (Mar 8, 2017)

@Hero don't forget you need to add me too


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 8, 2017)

And @nfcnorth too. I posted my FC a few pages ago.


----------



## Hero (Mar 8, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Some dude appered offering me a Celesteela. Hope it was you.
> 
> If not, I just got a Celesteela


You can take all my UBs lol 


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Oh sorry just missed you offering me a Pichu. Busy playing showdown at the same time.
> 
> (why did you offer me a Pichu)


That was me exiting the trade lol 


God said:


> @Hero don't forget you need to add me too


I will


----------



## God (Mar 8, 2017)

Hero said:


> I will



Appreciatechu


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 8, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> English speakers tend to have trouble saying it, so just in case, it's pronounced similarly to Kyle.



I like your name  (can't pronounce it right i guess, eh)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Mar 8, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> English speakers tend to have trouble saying it, so just in case, it's pronounced similarly to Kyle.


So our first names sound simliar aye. Kyle is my first name btw. Also added you to my friends list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 8, 2017)

311 in 2 more days


Marco said:


> And guys, do yourselves a favor and watch The Young Pope.
> 
> 
> Gonna be my next set, too.


is it out?


----------



## Marco (Mar 8, 2017)

Yep. Season 1 is already over. The thing that really stands out to me about the show is something I can't even mention without spoiling the show. I have been telling people it's like House of Cards in the Vatican, which is true for the first few episodes, but the show is so much more.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 8, 2017)

Marco said:


> So your real name is Caio?





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> English speakers tend to have trouble saying it, so just in case, it's pronounced similarly to Kyle.



On phone.

Someone please post a picture of Caillou. 

Thank you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hero (Mar 9, 2017)

Marco said:


> Yep. Season 1 is already over. The thing that really stands out to me about the show is something I can't even mention without spoiling the show. I have been telling people it's like House of Cards in the Vatican, which is true for the first few episodes, but the show is so much more.


I watched it in one day


----------



## Santí (Mar 9, 2017)

Who's hosting rn?


----------



## Viole (Mar 9, 2017)

No one . Mafia is dead
so are we

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Santí (Mar 9, 2017)

Silence, degenerate.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Aries (Mar 9, 2017)

I am hosting DragonBall game soon


----------



## Viole (Mar 9, 2017)

Sooon that will come so sooon it will turn to next year


----------



## Hero (Mar 9, 2017)

Elmo said:


> Who's hosting rn?





Viole1369 said:


> No one . Mafia is dead
> so are we


Find people for Iconics


----------



## Catamount (Mar 9, 2017)

Fuck you job.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 9, 2017)

I can design a bastard RM game, this weekend and post sign ups.


----------



## Savage (Mar 9, 2017)

Elmo said:


> Who's hosting rn?


Is this a real name change...


----------



## Santí (Mar 9, 2017)

Don't look at me


----------



## Magic (Mar 9, 2017)

Elmo said:


> Don't look at me


Fuck, what happen?


----------



## Santí (Mar 9, 2017)

An injustice to my pride

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Hero (Mar 10, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I can design a bastard RM game, this weekend and post sign ups.


Sign up for Iconics if you haven't. Spread the word


----------



## MSAL (Mar 11, 2017)

Been a while since I posted in here ;3


----------



## Magic (Mar 11, 2017)

MSAL said:


> Been a while since I posted in here ;3


Welcome back dude! What is good!?


----------



## Magic (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Catamount (Mar 11, 2017)

soft hardstyle wording breaking me brainz


----------



## MSAL (Mar 11, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Welcome back dude! What is good!?



Been pretty busy mate,  but maybe I can spend some time on mafia games again. Not many of the old guard left active (not including the prehistoric guard of Rofl),  it seems.

How's you been?


----------



## Magic (Mar 11, 2017)

MSAL said:


> Been pretty busy mate,  but maybe I can spend some time on mafia games again. Not many of the old guard left active (not including the prehistoric guard of Rofl),  it seems.
> 
> How's you been?



I'm doing well, I feel you on the busy part. How long has it been since you were last here? It feels like so much has changed, yet has remained the same you know?


----------



## MSAL (Mar 11, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I'm doing well, I feel you on the busy part. How long has it been since you were last here? It feels like so much has changed, yet has remained the same you know?



 About 4 years roughly.

I'm struggling to get to grips with the new (for me) site atm, lol.

I'm also a bit sad all of my threads are gone, bar 3


----------



## Santí (Mar 11, 2017)

I have consumed your threads to further augment my powers.


----------



## Catamount (Mar 11, 2017)

Santi is dat you


----------



## Santí (Mar 11, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Santi is dat you





Elmo said:


> Don't look at me


----------



## Catamount (Mar 11, 2017)

okay, I can do that with closed eyes too. everything ok with the precision. 
poor baby

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MSAL (Mar 11, 2017)

Elmo said:


> I have consumed your threads to further augment my powers.


Well, at least they went to good use

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2017)

Going to Vegas for spring break!!!!

David Guetta gonna be playing !!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Mar 12, 2017)

*Dragon Ball* *Mafia 2 Role*

*Superman*
(*The Man of Steel*) Superman can not be killed by regular killshot abilites

(*Super Hearing*)  Superman gains the result of the first investigation ability used each cycle

(*Clark Kenting*) When Clark Kenting is activated Superman can wear glasses and hide in plain sight by gaining info of one faction group of their choosingg and reporting posts from their "QT" to the thread each cycle.

(*Super Breath*) When Super Breath is activated Superman can target any player in the game and freeze them finding out their alignment, Silencing them for the Day phase and blocking them from performing actions. works twice

(*Heat Vision*) When Heat vision is activated Superman can target any player in the game and destroy 2 abilities of their choice from them. Works twice

(*Super Flare*) When Super Flare is activated Superman absorbs every kill shot from anti-town and about to be used. Superman can then use the energy he absorbed to super kill 2 players of his choosing. Works once

(*Phantom Zone*) When Phantom Zone is activated Superman can target a player and if it's Zamasu or Fusion Zamasu he seals them inside the Phantom zone. Works three times

(*Solar Radiation*) Each Dayphase Superman absorbs the energy of the sun and gains a one shot ability to use

(*All-Star Superman*) When All-Star Superman is activated Superman sun dips for one Dayphase to increase all his abilities to the max. For 2 cycles Superman becomes immune to most abilities that target him excluding (Super Saiyan Gods, Vegito/Gogeta, Fusion Zamasu, DarkSied, 10 Tailed Jinchuriki, Blue Eyes Shining Dragon,) All Star Superman has 4x vote power.​
(???) unlocked when All Star Superman is activated​

Reactions: Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Catamount (Mar 13, 2017)

where is Waffle too?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Mar 13, 2017)

sign up and start some generic you fucks till i didn't start another marathon with blackouts
wtf
just do it


----------



## hammer (Mar 13, 2017)

anyone have quotes or screen shots from the FBI investigating us back when we had a fc?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 13, 2017)

Horizon is a great game


----------



## Catamount (Mar 13, 2017)

stop rating me
you ran away while i wasn't looking

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Ningen 2


----------



## Magic (Mar 13, 2017)

hammer said:


> anyone have quotes or screen shots from the FBI investigating us back when we had a fc?


Wait for what lol?!?!

holy shit.


----------



## Magic (Mar 13, 2017)

I bought Nier for pc, going to be playing that friday a lot. Also got a new controller for my laptop and it has vibration. So nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2017)

Catamount said:


> stop rating me
> you ran away while i wasn't looking



I was at work when I read that post and couldn't be arsed to to type on my phone. >.>
So I rated!


----------



## Aries (Mar 13, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Wait for what lol?!?!
> 
> holy shit.



My memory on that is sketchy but do remember the good old days when mods hated us in the FC along with the OBD. Pretty sure someone revealed their wacky shenanigans there. I believe he was called Zetta


----------



## hammer (Mar 13, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Wait for what lol?!?!
> 
> holy shit.


they thought we ere real italiano mafioso, and went deep undercover, we reported them, and the fbi told us "oh that was us"


----------



## Magic (Mar 13, 2017)

Holy shit, that should have been screenshot and stickied.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 14, 2017)

hammer said:


> anyone have quotes or screen shots from the FBI investigating us back when we had a fc?



wat

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Tiger (Mar 14, 2017)

Some people in the FC got trolled and thought the FBI was involved.

And apparently still do.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2017)

its an old meme but it checks out


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 15, 2017)

I do not recall this...then again...I do not even recall last year,


----------



## Tiger (Mar 15, 2017)

"I want it to have really happened, so it's most likely legit"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Mar 15, 2017)

Law, stop spreading alt facts :/

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## hammer (Mar 15, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Law, stop spreading alt facts :/


this        .


----------



## Magic (Mar 15, 2017)

Anyways since FBI have this convo wire tapped, be on the look out and password those QTs guys. If you see someone in the QT you don't recognize report it to Law or Marco.


----------



## Catamount (Mar 15, 2017)

What if Law or Marco are vigs or cops.
Report nevertheless?


----------



## hammer (Mar 15, 2017)

check yo microwavez

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marco (Mar 15, 2017)

FBI has people spying on all mafia boards. It's part of their recruitment process. Why do you think the best mafia players keep "retiring"?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Catamount (Mar 15, 2017)

I don't have internet at new flat and I feel good.
Am I weird?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Mar 15, 2017)

you rating fucker

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Mar 15, 2017)

Marco said:


> FBI has people spying on all mafia boards. It's part of their recruitment process. Why do you think the best mafia players keep "retiring"?



You were told not to talk about that.

Certainly nothing of merit to this conversation; move along, move along.


----------



## Viole (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 15, 2017)

Sign up for my game...all of you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Savage (Mar 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> Sign up for my game...all of you.


I would but...


----------



## Magic (Mar 16, 2017)

Savage said:


> I would but...


They got to Savage, is he a fed?


----------



## Santí (Mar 17, 2017)

I am Santi, witness my power.


----------



## Psychic (Mar 17, 2017)

@Santi, sign up for my game.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 17, 2017)

I wanna play mafia

But I have to be a responsible adult

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Marco (Mar 17, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I wanna play mafia
> 
> But I have to be a responsible adult


Look at this guy slyly calling the rest of us irresponsible.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 17, 2017)

Hey I don't have to be responsible all the time.

Just that this time is particulary busy.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 17, 2017)

Starting a Star Wars d&d style game tonight with the guys I work with. Should be fun...aside from the fact I work in the morning lol


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 17, 2017)

Marco said:


> Look at this guy slyly calling the rest of us irresponsible.



Is he wrong though ?


----------



## hammer (Mar 17, 2017)

so I am going to send someone  cease and desist letter


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 17, 2017)

When your cards come fresh in the mail and you build your deck


----------



## Magic (Mar 17, 2017)

Law said:


> Starting a Star Wars d&d style game tonight with the guys I work with. Should be fun...aside from the fact I work in the morning lol


Did you buy the SW d&D or just using rules and setup you found online?


----------



## hammer (Mar 17, 2017)

best part of DnD is when you do something the DM dosent expect and win. my DM had to go on the forums and ask what to do and they said we werent supposed to win what we did"skully


----------



## Marco (Mar 17, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Is he wrong though ?



He's being sly about it.


----------



## Catamount (Mar 18, 2017)

Awwww Santi welcome back in your original glory bby


----------



## Catamount (Mar 18, 2017)

Ahahahaha Edler ahaha so many cruel jokes flashing in my mind


----------



## God (Mar 18, 2017)

Damn yo looks like this is the end of this place. Never seen it this inactive.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 18, 2017)

Marco said:


> He's being sly about it.



So he's not wrong.


----------



## Magic (Mar 18, 2017)

God said:


> Damn yo looks like this is the end of this place. Never seen it this inactive.


Just a quiet slump, it happens, still super active compared to other places :0.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 18, 2017)

God said:


> Damn yo looks like this is the end of this place. Never seen it this inactive.



I have


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 18, 2017)

There are way too many games trying to start right now.

But nobody will sign up for them because everyone is waiting for the CR game to start.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> So he's not wrong.



 Your fault


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 18, 2017)

Superman said:


> Your fault



Why is it my fault ?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 18, 2017)

@Santi why was your name Elmo?


----------



## Tiger (Mar 18, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Did you buy the SW d&D or just using rules and setup you found online?



I bought one of the books, someone else is buying another.


----------



## Santí (Mar 18, 2017)

Psychic said:


> @Santi, sign up for my game.





We'll see.



Catamount said:


> Awwww Santi welcome back in your original glory bby







Underworld Broker said:


> @Santi why was your name Elmo?



Twas a cruel prank from certain members of the staff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 18, 2017)

Sign up for a ningen's HxH Mafia! It will start whenever I find a timeslot good enough for Mafia/OBD members.


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 18, 2017)

Wait so why are there mafia games in the meta battledome and not here? Just something that had me confused


----------



## Santí (Mar 18, 2017)

>OBD Mafia

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Mar 18, 2017)

SupremeKage said:


> Wait so why are there mafia games in the meta battledome and not here? Just something that had me confused



Special snowflakes.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 18, 2017)

hey i might host a BH mafia game 






(jk)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> hey i might host a BH mafia game
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Booooooo....hitting the big milestone has made Wad into a grumpy old man...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 18, 2017)

but my desire to play/host mafia has been gone for months now


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 18, 2017)

Superman said:


> Booooooo....hitting the big milestone has made Wad into a grumpy old man...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 18, 2017)

im not grumpy at all tho


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>



 Ok what the fuck waffles!? Not just 1 but 2 in less then 24 hours!? What sort of game is this? Chinese checkers!? You have not had enough of your vodka? When did you become so grumpy? Answer all of those and you will find out why it is your fault.



Elder WAD said:


> im not grumpy at all tho



 Then that was just a cruel old man joke...cruel...


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 18, 2017)

Superman said:


> Ok what the fuck waffles!?



I fucked nothing!



> Not just 1 but 2 in less then 24 hours!?







> What sort of game is this?



Tetris.



> Chinese checkers!?



Japanese chess ?



> You have not had enough of your vodka? When did you become so grumpy? Answer all of those and you will find out why it is your fault.



At this point I got tired of separating things. 
So...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2017)

Unsatisfying! It is your fault because you made DDL all mature and grown up. You did this...and Law. Both of you.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 18, 2017)

Superman said:


> Unsatisfying! It is your fault because you made DDL all mature and grown up. You did this...and Law. Both of you.


We did great things, @Law


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2017)

Monsters...I bet you are just sitting back and enjoying managing your budget and looking at investments while Law is somewhere thinking about a 401k and having a family.

 You disgustingly mature bastards.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hammer (Mar 19, 2017)

so some motherfuckers are using a picture of me from a movie I am in out of context, didn't credit me, AND fucking water marked it for a shitty article that are for the foreign community to read.


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2017)

hammer said:


> so some motherfuckers are using a picture of me from a movie I am in out of context, didn't credit me, AND fucking water marked it for a shitty article that are for the foreign community to read.


That is why you sent the cease and desist?



SupremeKage said:


> Wait so why are there mafia games in the meta battledome and not here? Just something that had me confused


OBD is an Island.


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2017)

NSFW 
Giger is amazing.


----------



## hammer (Mar 19, 2017)

RemChu said:


> That is why you sent the cease and desist?
> 
> 
> OBD is an Island.


well I have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2017)

Superman said:


> Monsters...I bet you are just sitting back and enjoying managing your budget and looking at investments while Law is somewhere thinking about a 401k and having a family.
> 
> You disgustingly mature bastards.



How old are you?


----------



## Viole (Mar 19, 2017)

he is a 13 yr old brat




should have figured it out by now


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 19, 2017)

I'll play any and all mafia games at the end of April.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 19, 2017)

SupremeKage said:


> Wait so why are there mafia games in the meta battledome and not here? Just something that had me confused



NF staff is random as fuck and something may or may not be banned from a section depending on who is the mod there.

The mod from OBD probably didn't care. WHile mods from other sections wanted to get rid of mafia in them.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 19, 2017)

hammer said:


> so some motherfuckers are using a picture of me from a movie I am in out of context, didn't credit me, AND fucking water marked it for a shitty article that are for the foreign community to read.



 Settle it like a man of these times...sue them and their country and their company.



Underworld Broker said:


> How old are you?



 I will be 30 this year so 29...last month's of complete 20's immaturity.



Viole1369 said:


> he is a 13 yr old brat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Shut up Viole you hag.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2017)

Superman said:


> I will be 30 this year so 29...last month's of complete 20's immaturity.



You're older than I thought


----------



## Viole (Mar 19, 2017)

Superman said:


> Settle it like a man of these times...sue them and their country and their company.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As you say Mr I still wet my diapers


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 19, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> You're older than I thought



 How old did you think I was? Teenager? Early 20s?



Viole1369 said:


> As you say Mr I still wet my diapers



 Come on you have to do better then that...I am now thinking of just throwing santi back on top if this is all you got.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 19, 2017)

Superman said:


> I will be 30 this year so 29...last month's of complete 20's immaturity.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2017)

Superman said:


> How old did you think I was? Teenager? Early 20s?



Between 24 and 26


----------



## Araragi (Mar 19, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> You're older than I thought


most of these guys are old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in the literal sense

p sure I'm one of the youngest members in this section unless one of the newbies mafia people are younger than 20


----------



## Santí (Mar 19, 2017)

Superman said:


> Come on you have to do better then that...I am now thinking of just throwing santi back on top if this is all you got.



That's the best he's got, I'm afraid.


----------



## Santí (Mar 19, 2017)

Senjou said:


> most of these guys are old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in the literal sense
> 
> p sure I'm one of the youngest members in this section unless one of the newbies mafia people are younger than 20



UB's 15


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 19, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>



 God shut up maturity!



Underworld Broker said:


> Between 24 and 26



 So close. At least you did not go low 20s or teenager.

 What is the reason behind the name Underworld Broker?



Santi said:


> That's the best he's got, I'm afraid.



 I am going to give him a shot to be better...my hate for you is slowly dying....damn lack of games.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hammer (Mar 19, 2017)

Superman said:


> Settle it like a man of these times...sue them and their country and their company.


funny thing is it's "forgin" owned.  forginers break copyright laws in China more than Chinese


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2017)

Superman said:


> So close. At least you did not go low 20s or teenager.
> 
> What is the reason behind the name Underworld Broker?



I had a different name before that one, which I don't liked using on a forum, so I decided to ask a few people in our group what I could change to. I think I wanted a rather neutral name or it should have at least something to do with my favourite characters, so someone suggested "Broker", but it was too short and didn't sound right to me, I decided to take "Underworld Broker" instead. (Doflamingo from OnePiece)

That's it pretty much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hammer (Mar 19, 2017)

superman is getting close to the "old man" point in the mafia community.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 19, 2017)

hammer said:


> funny thing is it's "forgin" owned.  forginers break copyright laws in China more than Chinese



Then find them and beat them. Then pay UB to make them disappear.



Underworld Broker said:


> I had a different name before that one, which I don't liked using on a forum, so I decided to ask a few people in our group what I could change to. I think I wanted a rather neutral name or it should have at least something to do with my favourite characters, so someone suggested "Broker", but it was too short and didn't sound right to me, I decided to take "Underworld Broker" instead. (Doflamingo from OnePiece)
> 
> That's it pretty much



 I was thinking you were a gangster. That name just sounds mafiaish. Anyway you made a good decision....just do not let peoe influence your name or you might lose a good one...like I did.



hammer said:


> superman is getting close to the "old man" point in the mafia community.



 Are you not also about to reach that stage yourself? Or already there!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm still 25, so I have 5 more years to call you old to my heart's content.


----------



## God (Mar 19, 2017)

Superman said:


> Anyway you made a good decision....just do not let peoe influence your name or you might lose a good one...like I did.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 19, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm still 25, so I have 5 more years to call you old to my heart's content.



 I am not 30 yet! I am not old like Wad, Didi, Law or Waffles...especially Law.



God said:


>



 Monster...


----------



## God (Mar 19, 2017)

XX-DarkXNation-XX

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2017)

God said:


> XX-DarkXNation-XX


got em

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 19, 2017)

That was not even how it was spelled.......


----------



## Santí (Mar 19, 2017)

Any username over 5 characters long is plebish.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 19, 2017)

Santi said:


> Any username over 5 characters long is plebish.



 That is what lazy people say.


----------



## Santí (Mar 19, 2017)

It's supported by data.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 20, 2017)

Superman said:


> I was thinking you were a gangster. That name just sounds mafiaish. Anyway you made a good decision....just do not let peoe influence your name or you might lose a good one...like I did.



Welp, Doffy is kind of mafia, so I understand why you thought that 
Why did you change your name?


----------



## hammer (Mar 20, 2017)

Superman said:


> Then find them and beat them. Then pay UB to make them disappear.
> 
> Are you not also about to reach that stage yourself? Or already there!?




I still got six more years


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 20, 2017)

Santi said:


> It's supported by data.



 Data confirmed or backed by nobody.



Underworld Broker said:


> Welp, Doffy is kind of mafia, so I understand why you thought that
> Why did you change your name?



 Because as you may have noticed....there are alot of haters hear. And all they did was hate on that name. And unfortunately I did not stay strong...



hammer said:


> I still got six more years



 WHAT!? You have been this young the whole time!? What is this I do not even....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hammer (Mar 20, 2017)

Superman said:


> WHAT!? You have been this young the whole time!? What is this I do not even....


I have been on nf since I was in middle school(I think)


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 20, 2017)

Superman said:


> Because as you may have noticed....there are alot of haters hear. And all they did was hate on that name. And unfortunately I did not stay strong...



Haters gonna hate, just move on   I like your current name

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 20, 2017)

Vasto sounds cooler tbh.

But I'm more into anime than super-heroes.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm sick of my name at this point since it sounds pretty childish but everyone and their mother knows me as DDL so... yeah.

Though I've considered just changing it to DDL instead of the full name.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Vasto sounds cooler tbh.
> 
> But I'm more into anime than super-heroes.



Hmm... Vasto sounds also cool 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm sick of my name at this point since it sounds pretty childish but everyone and their mother knows me as DDL so... yeah.
> 
> Though I've considered just changing it to DDL instead of the full name.



I prefer the full name tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hammer (Mar 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Vasto sounds cooler tbh.
> 
> But I'm more into anime than super-heroes.


I changed my name once, and I was shitting myself for a moth thinking someone might take hammer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 20, 2017)

Dark Nation is a pretty cool name. But the "x"s...


----------



## God (Mar 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm sick of my name at this point since it sounds pretty childish but everyone and their mother knows me as DDL so... yeah.
> 
> Though I've considered just changing it to DDL instead of the full name.



Exactly what wad did then.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 20, 2017)

Superman said:


> Because as you may have noticed....there are alot of haters hear. And all they did was hate on that name. And unfortunately I did not stay strong...



Should have listened to me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 20, 2017)

hammer said:


> I have been on nf since I was in middle school(I think)



 now I am wondering about some other psople.



Underworld Broker said:


> Haters gonna hate, just move on   I like your current name



 UB you are a good person and a great addition here.

 But I will never let it go...never...



Mr. Waffles said:


> Should have listened to me.



 Yes....I should have listened to you

@Elder WAD 

And you....

@aiyanah 

 And you....

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Santí (Mar 20, 2017)

Santi is just a shortened version of my old, pre-2012 username. Decided to go for it since people were calling me Santi anyways, and continued to do so after I had changed it to something else after that.

I didn't choose my name, the PEOPLE chose it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Mar 20, 2017)

Nah, the people chose Foreskin

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Tiger (Mar 20, 2017)

hammer said:


> funny thing is it's "forgin" owned.  forginers break copyright laws in China more than Chinese



Lol'd at forginers. Google says: _did you mean foreigners?_



Santi said:


> Any username over 5 characters long is plebish.



Yuuuuuup.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm sick of my name at this point since it sounds pretty childish but everyone and their mother knows me as DDL so... yeah.
> 
> Though I've considered just changing it to DDL instead of the full name.



Do it.



God said:


> Exactly what wad did then.



^


In other news, I think my wife and I bought a house. Details at 11.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 20, 2017)

God said:


> Exactly what wad did then.



What does wad stand for?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 20, 2017)

what a drag

also santi is trippin 

the GOAT online alias character length is 3-4

tryin to include 5 to accommodate himself 

FOH

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hammer (Mar 20, 2017)

Superman said:


> now I am wondering about some other psople.



Did I seem older back when I joined the mafia community?

I guess it was because my skills wee to stonk


----------



## hammer (Mar 20, 2017)

Law said:


> Lol'd at forginers. Google says: _did you mean foreigners?_



my google chrome wont correct me


----------



## Santí (Mar 21, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> what a drag
> 
> also santi is trippin
> 
> ...



ZARU'S CHARTS DON'T MISLEAD (much)


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Dr. White (Mar 21, 2017)

Sign up for Hunter Hunter mafia please you ningens


----------



## Savage (Mar 21, 2017)

So this chick said she didn't wanna be FWB cuz it never works out and I didnt want to rush into relationship so we decided to be friends. Now she's fucking someone else(whom she says she doesn't trust) and I'm like wtf . Bitches man!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Catamount (Mar 21, 2017)

Savage


----------



## Savage (Mar 21, 2017)

I know cat. 

Now I gotta find a new chick, but I'm not tryna downgrade. Why is life so hard(jk)?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 21, 2017)

She revenge fucked you something....savage...

@Savage


----------



## Catamount (Mar 21, 2017)

Savage said:


> I know cat.
> 
> Now I gotta find a new chick, but I'm not tryna downgrade. Why is life so hard(jk)?


Iunno mang I ain't getting a bang till June it seem why is life so hard (FUCKING HARD) and I am so faithful


----------



## Savage (Mar 21, 2017)

Superman said:


> She revenge fucked you something....savage...
> 
> @Savage


Shit, when you put it like that it stings lol. I got played


Catamount said:


> Iunno mang I ain't getting a bang till June it seem why is life so hard (FUCKING HARD) and I am so faithful


Stay faithful cat! It'll be worth it


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2017)

Savage said:


> So this chick said she didn't wanna be FWB cuz it never works out and I didnt want to rush into relationship so we decided to be friends. Now she's fucking someone else(whom she says she doesn't trust) and I'm like wtf . Bitches man!


She likes bad guys?


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2017)

If I ever said I fucked your bitch, just know I mean it.


----------



## Savage (Mar 21, 2017)

RemChu said:


> She likes bad guys?


Apparently.


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2017)

How hot is she? 

describe body type 4 me.


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2017)

Damn I need a new suit..........


----------



## Savage (Mar 21, 2017)

Um wtf lol


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 21, 2017)

Savage said:


> I know cat.
> 
> Now I gotta find a new chick, but I'm not tryna downgrade. Why is life so hard(jk)?


Sounds like you need to focus a bit less on looks and more on intangibles


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 21, 2017)

Came back from a date


----------



## Catamount (Mar 21, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Iunno mang I ain't getting a bang till June it seem why is life so hard (FUCKING HARD) and I am so faithful


I know rite
Already ordered bondages 



Alwaysmind said:


> Came back from a date


You were supposed to work, you


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 21, 2017)

Catamount said:


> I know rite
> Already ordered bondages
> 
> 
> You were supposed to work, you



We date after work.


----------



## hammer (Mar 21, 2017)

Chinese Lawyers get shit done in two business days, and are only 100 dollars, would sue again.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 22, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm sick of my name at this point since it sounds pretty childish but everyone and their mother knows me as DDL so... yeah.
> 
> Though I've considered just changing it to DDL instead of the full name.


Everyone calls me WPK though I never really considered just changing it to that. I like my full username well enough, only had one real name change and that only changed the last part from Kouga to Kiba. That Kiba Inuzuka is a dog character rather than a wolf one(also not a prince though maybe heir to his clan) almost bothered me enough to not do it. I got past my issues with that by thinking of the Kiba from Wolf's Rain as being part of my user, more people need to watch that anime.


----------



## hammer (Mar 22, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Everyone calls me WPK though I never really considered just changing it to that. I like my full username well enough, only had one real name change and that only changed the last part from Kouga to Kiba. That Kiba Inuzuka is a dog character rather than a wolf one(also not a prince though maybe heir to his clan) almost bothered me enough to not do it. I got past my issues with that by thinking of the Kiba from Wolf's Rain as being part of my user, more people need to watch that anime.


even though I call you WPK if you changed your name now to just WPK, it would bother me.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 22, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Everyone calls me WPK though I never really considered just changing it to that. I like my full username well enough, only had one real name change and that only changed the last part from Kouga to Kiba. That Kiba Inuzuka is a dog character rather than a wolf one(also not a prince though maybe heir to his clan) almost bothered me enough to not do it. I got past my issues with that by thinking of the Kiba from Wolf's Rain as being part of my user, more people need to watch that anime.



Never change it, your full name looks fancy


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Never change it, your full name looks fancy


Hard not to when the word prince is in it. Though people calling me "Prince" as a shortening of my name irritated me the few times it happened. I don't mind being called Kiba, Wolf or even Wolfie(by girls).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Mar 22, 2017)

What has to happen in a human mind to choose to call Prince from WolfPrinceKiba.
Like.
Seriously.
Stop talking to them iunno


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 22, 2017)

Catamount said:


> What has to happen in a human mind to choose to call Prince from WolfPrinceKiba.
> Like.
> Seriously.
> Stop talking to them iunno


They were random one-offs with people I doubt I associated with afterwards. I can't explain other people's weirdness.


----------



## Viole (Mar 22, 2017)

Wolf Price Kiba Nickname I would use?

Mutt

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Santí (Mar 22, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Wolf Price Kiba Nickname I would use?
> 
> Mutt



If he's a mutt, then you're the bone that gets chewed on.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 22, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Wolf Price Kiba Nickname I would use?
> 
> Mutt


Are you aiming to bring out WolfPrinceKujo?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2017)

KUJO!
fucking love that name, if i ever get a dog will name him that.


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2017)

Savage said:


> Um wtf lol


you are too good of a guy, also you should be able to give body type description or generalizations imo


----------



## Santí (Mar 22, 2017)

RemChu said:


> KUJO!
> fucking love that name, if i ever get a dog will name him that.



Yare yare doge

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Are you aiming to bring out WolfPrinceKujo?



.....I wonder if you even have it in you anymore...this last year and a half you seem to have gone soft.


----------



## Viole (Mar 22, 2017)

Santi said:


> If he's a mutt, then you're the bone that gets chewed on.


If im the bone that's chewed on, You are the shit that's taken after digesting it 


WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Are you aiming to bring out WolfPrinceKujo?





nah still a Mutt

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2017)

Where in the world is @Aries ?



I would fuck the shit out of Carmen Sandiego ;0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2017)

RemChu said:


> KUJO!
> fucking love that name, if i ever get a dog will name him that.


Make sure to spell it right when you do!
Cujo.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 23, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 23, 2017)

Carmen always was attractive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Make sure to spell it right when you do!
> Cujo.



Does one have to write the dogs name? 
I'm just going to talk to it and do human things.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Does one have to write the dogs name?



Yes.

Yes, you should.

Do it often.

That way you'll never forget that it's Cujo and not Kujo.


----------



## Catamount (Mar 23, 2017)

> dis talk

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Mar 23, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Where in the world is @Aries ?
> 
> 
> 
> I would fuck the shit out of Carmen Sandiego ;0



She will literally steal your soul, your gender, your age, your eye color, and your accent. Right after she steals communism, moonlight, and the concept of forgiveness.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Santí (Mar 23, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> If im the bone that's chewed on, You are the shit that's taken after digesting it



The bone isn't digested, dogs do not have the teeth necessary to crush the bone and consume it.

So you're either unintelligent enough to think this far in your responses, or just ignorant.

Either way, you're wrong


----------



## Viole (Mar 23, 2017)

Santi said:


> The bone isn't digested, dogs do not have the teeth necessary to crush the bone and consume it.
> 
> So you're either unintelligent enough to think this far in your responses, or just ignorant.
> 
> Either way, you're wrong


Either way you are Shit


----------



## Catamount (Mar 23, 2017)

dis convo is much better

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi


----------



## SinRaven (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh I see Vasto is back I thought he was dead, but then again that fiery attitude will never burn out.


----------



## SinRaven (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh shit Clash of the Host happened?! How was it?


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2017)

@SinRaven hi, it was good. I finally got a win in a role madness game...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 23, 2017)

Help Sin the section is dead!

Only you and your punctual hosting can save us.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Yes.
> 
> Yes, you should.
> 
> ...




C and k is like same sound. I'm not Steven King I shouldn't have to know the name perfectly.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 23, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Oh shit Clash of the Host happened?! How was it?



Mafia was OP. Town was dumb. Town still managed to lynch a bunch of mafia somehow. Lawrence fooled everyone as mafia. Remchu revealed himself as a non-hostile indie (Rion) and all townies forgot about lynching mafia and spent 2 cycles trying to lynch him instead. They eventually gave up but then it was too late. Mafia became immortal and rekt.

Rem was a better Rion than Rion himself, who was actually very nice and civil in this game.


----------



## SinRaven (Mar 23, 2017)

RemChu said:


> @SinRaven hi, it was good. I finally got a win in a role madness game...


Nice, proud of you mah bro  (indie/town/mafia?)


----------



## SinRaven (Mar 23, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Help Sin the section is dead!
> 
> Only you and your punctual hosting can save us.


What happened? Why is it dead and why aren't you guys doing anything about it?!!

I shall save the day and host a game... soon...!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 23, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> What happened? Why is it dead and why aren't you guys doing anything about it?!!
> 
> I shall save the day and host a game... soon...!



Basically CR invited everyone to the role madness game of the year, they all signed up to his game over the others, then CR disappeared due to RL and now there are no games.


----------



## SinRaven (Mar 23, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Mafia was OP. Town was dumb. Town still managed to lynch a bunch of mafia somehow. Lawrence fooled everyone as mafia. Remchu revealed himself as a non-hostile indie (Rion) and all townies forgot about lynching mafia and spent 2 cycles trying to lynch him instead. They eventually gave up but then it was too late. Mafia became immortal and rekt.
> 
> Rem was a better Rion than Rion himself, who was actually very nice and civil in this game.


Sounds awesome. Sad I missed it.

Any other epic games/stuff happen recently or that it? :/


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 23, 2017)

The Dragonball game was great, or so I hear.

Haven't played a game in this forum in months.


----------



## SinRaven (Mar 23, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Basically CR invited everyone to the role madness game of the year, they all signed up to his game over the others, then CR disappeared due to RL and now there are no games.


ZzZz.. Nobody else trying to host?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 23, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> ZzZz.. Nobody else trying to host?



About 5 people, but nobody is signing up.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 23, 2017)

Superman's, Psychic's, Hero's, and a bunch of OBD games.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2017)

Well there are generic game sign ups, they aren't getting filled.


----------



## SinRaven (Mar 23, 2017)

Sad. Hopefully things will liven up again during Summer (I'll be active again during that time as well probably).

Also hopefully CR will return before Summer since he called dibs on Favorites right? (Any back-up plan in case he dead?)


----------



## Legend (Mar 23, 2017)

Hey Asshats


----------



## SinRaven (Mar 23, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Well there are generic game sign ups, they aren't getting filled.


Why does Sarah Michelle Gellar look like Daenerys in your ava?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 23, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Sad. Hopefully things will liven up again during Summer (I'll be active again during that time as well probably).
> 
> Also hopefully CR will return before Summer since he called dibs on Favorites right? (Any back-up plan in case he dead?)



Marco is co-hosting.


----------



## SinRaven (Mar 23, 2017)

Oops I signed up for Psychic's generic game, but I'll probably forget about NF again for the next couple months after tomorrow, shh don't tell Psychic.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 23, 2017)

I have an Ace Attorney game to do which is being delayed forever because RL is mean.

(actually RL is awesome, it's just mean to the mafia side of my life)

Sign-ups will _probably_ open by May, though.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 23, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Oops I signed up for Psychic's generic game, but I'll probably forget about NF again for the next couple months after tomorrow, shh don't tell Psychic.



It's cool, she does the same to most games she signs up for.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## SinRaven (Mar 23, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Marco is co-hosting.


Ah great.

Well, I don't know when sign-ups are starting and I also don't know when I'll be returning after tonight, but tell him to auto-sign me.

Actually, let me tell him myself. @Marco and of course @Aries


----------



## SinRaven (Mar 23, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's cool, she does the same to most games she signs up for.


Tbf she does the same for most games she makes sign-up threads for

< Totally not projecting


----------



## SinRaven (Mar 23, 2017)

OMG they added the Satsuki skin back yasss thank the maker


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Why does Sarah Michelle Gellar look like Daenerys in your ava?


Ugh, that comparison.


----------



## SinRaven (Mar 23, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Ugh, that comparison.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SinRaven (Mar 23, 2017)

Well, Imma leave y'all again. Pls make Mafia great again before I get back.

Cy'all soon or whenever I return, idk, I'm busy.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2017)

Bai man, take care


----------



## Magic (Mar 24, 2017)

Sounds like Rihanna


----------



## Magic (Mar 24, 2017)

ah so I heard her in a David Guetta track. Ok. 


^ ^


----------



## Viole (Mar 24, 2017)

RemChu said:


> ah so I heard her in a David Guetta track. Ok.
> 
> 
> ^ ^


1:48


----------



## Catamount (Mar 24, 2017)

Friday

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 24, 2017)

oh a new gorillaz album is coming soon

nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 24, 2017)

was looking at old stuff lass week and now a new album is coming in a month....

nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 24, 2017)

did I just deja vu the same line of thouuuught

yes

nice


----------



## Magic (Mar 24, 2017)

I am happy


----------



## Magic (Mar 24, 2017)

How meta is it that, we live in such a fake society that you can deconstruct a band and make fake 2D characters for said band and focus on the fucking music. Go between various genres and make a mish mash of various sounds. 

Genius.


----------



## Catamount (Mar 24, 2017)

are they still alive?
i thought they all got overdosed like ages ago


----------



## Magic (Mar 24, 2017)

Yup they are alive. ^ ^

*sips tea* Fuck, tea is good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (Mar 24, 2017)

Fuck is good, can't disagree here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Psychic (Mar 24, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Tbf she does the same for most games she makes sign-up threads for
> 
> < Totally not projecting


OMG, I have never done that before! It's not my fault the sign-up threads doesn't get filled.


----------



## Magic (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Mar 25, 2017)

Sweep her yard

WORK!


----------



## Santí (Mar 25, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Fuck is good, can't disagree here.



We speak the same language.


----------



## Viole (Mar 25, 2017)

Mafia has died


----------



## Catamount (Mar 25, 2017)

shut up


----------



## Viole (Mar 25, 2017)

Catamount said:


> shut up


----------



## Catamount (Mar 25, 2017)



Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 25, 2017)

"it'll be back in the summer(tm)"

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Catamount (Mar 25, 2017)

omg wat alive


----------



## Magic (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm on spring break.

*WOULD YOU GUYS LIKE TO PLAY A GAME?! *


----------



## Viole (Mar 25, 2017)

No


----------



## Catamount (Mar 25, 2017)

lmao bitch


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 25, 2017)

You are just a cat though

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Mar 25, 2017)

And you are my wife so stop complaining or I'll stop paying for your SPA.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 25, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Mafia has died



You're new here, so you probably don't realize how tired and cliché comments like these are.

Every year since mafia has existed on these forums there is a lull in activity before the summer break.

This last year has actually been better than average for how long we lasted before the lull took place.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 25, 2017)

2016 had no downtime to be fair.

But 2015 was way more bleak than this, so I have to agree.

2014 also had people complaining about inactivity when I first arrived. I remember WPK thinking of not hosting Favs because of low activity. When in the end, Favs itself ended up bringing the activity.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 25, 2017)

Last year had downtime, we just didn't have people declaring stupid things like "mafia is dead!" And I was actively messaging people who were signed up for Faves every day. But if it weren't for a couple small groups playing small and quick games during the winter, the place would have been quite slow.

With Aries disappearing, there's very little hype for Faves, and while there are games looking for sign-ups...they're frankly not knocking down the door for how interesting they appear to be.


----------



## Catamount (Mar 25, 2017)

The games are ok.
The "I don't play anymore" fancy is not.
tbh tbf


----------



## Tiger (Mar 25, 2017)

Catamount said:


> The games are ok.
> The "I don't okay anymore" fancy is not.
> tbh tbf



The what?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Mar 25, 2017)

laaaaaaawl
I don't play
iunno why it changed the word, normal word...
I am saying that there many people around, yet, among them the other many part is not playing just... cause not playing. It's not vanilla games that are problematic, as it seems to me.


----------



## Catamount (Mar 25, 2017)

but eh
everyone just does what he wants
gnight


----------



## Psychic (Mar 25, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Mafia has died





Elder WAD said:


> "it'll be back in the summer(tm)"





Crugyr said:


> You are just a cat though


sign up for my games, also @Dragon D. Luffy @Law


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 25, 2017)

Wait a month.


----------



## Viole (Mar 25, 2017)

Psychic said:


> sign up for my games, also @Dragon D. Luffy @Law


Wait 2 months. Exams prep for may ripping me a new one rn ;-;


@Law  Should have gotten I was joking ;-;


----------



## Magic (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Mar 25, 2017)

WIllem Dafoe is ryuk,
L is Black? ?!??!!?

Kira doesnt look like kira. I like his scared face in the trailer.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 25, 2017)

I swear some people have been in school the whole time I have been here....and going by ages I now see why.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2017)

Learning never ends.


----------



## Marco (Mar 26, 2017)

L is played by Keith Steinfeld. And I'm very excited.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Viole (Mar 26, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Learning never ends.


Except for vasto, whose learning ended b4 it started cuz he is so damn dumb

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Mar 26, 2017)

>anime Light
alpha bishi chad thundercock
>movie Light
emo meth addict


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 26, 2017)

I see a lot of the usual hate for this, but in all fairness it doesn't look as bad as most live action shit.  I'm moderately hyped for it, especially cos Death Note is the bomb.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2017)

That feel when Anime is becoming the next comic book thing to make movies out of.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 26, 2017)

Even Hollywood has  to get tired of rebooting everything

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 26, 2017)

Man, I haven't been in Romania for years, but I have the sudden urge to go back there. 



  no idea why I have this urge.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## hammer (Mar 26, 2017)

I feel likeall the anime adaptions I watched dissapointed me more than fox marvel movies


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 26, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Learning never ends.



 School learning does



Viole1369 said:


> Except for vasto, whose learning ended b4 it started cuz he is so damn dumb





Santi
Every host ever especially CR
Cubey
Toxic Saiyan 
Underworld Broker

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 26, 2017)

Superman said:


> Santi
> Every host ever especially CR
> Cubey
> Toxic Saiyan
> Underworld Broker



Is that you acknowledging that even though Viole just made fun of you, you will forgive him and not put him in your spite list?


----------



## Viole (Mar 26, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Is that you acknowledging that even though Viole just made fun of you, you will forgive him and not put him in your spite list?


He is too much of scrub to be able to spite me


----------



## Viole (Mar 26, 2017)

Superman said:


> School learning does
> 
> 
> 
> ...


art schools,dance schools and other random schools dont

U dumbasto


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 26, 2017)

Supes is of a higher level, he won't spite Viole because Viole wants spite so by not spiting him he's actually spiting him.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Mar 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Supes is of a higher level, he won't spite Viole because Viole wants spite so by not spiting him he's actually spiting him.


>Implying I want to be spited by such shit

I thought you understood me WW</3


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 26, 2017)

Viole isn't worth spiting to begin with.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viole (Mar 26, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Viole isn't worth spiting to begin with.


Sure you old fart


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 26, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Sure you old fart


Glad you agree!


----------



## Viole (Mar 26, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Glad you agree!


Im always agreeable


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 26, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Sure you old fart


Bitch only I get to call Waffles old fart.  Get off my daddy you hoe!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Mar 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Bitch only I get to call Waffles old fart.  Get off my daddy you hoe!


Go tell your daddy who asks me let him ride me 
You hoe


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 26, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Go tell your daddy who asks me let him ride me
> You hoe


You a hoe, hoe.  I need 2 more colorings from you nig pay up or no hentai for you

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Mar 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You a hoe, hoe.  I need 2 more colorings from you nig pay up or no hentai for you


>implying you can take away hentai from the Hentai



will do, i thought u wnated 1/3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 26, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Is that you acknowledging that even though Viole just made fun of you, you will forgive him and not put him in your spite list?



 No forgiveness. Just not worthy.



Viole1369 said:


> art schools,dance schools and other random schools dont
> 
> U dumbasto



  That is only if you suck that much at that stuff...oh...sorry.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 26, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> >implying you can take away hentai from the Hentai
> 
> 
> 
> will do, i thought u wnated 1/3


Naw man  all 3.  Maybe more some day in the future if I ever bother catching up to the fucking manhwa. I feel like a dyslexic asshole never bothering to catch up to my shit.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (Mar 26, 2017)

Oh come on, Vasto. At least try


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 27, 2017)

Santi said:


> Oh come on, Vasto. At least try



 fix it for me or get the fuck out.


----------



## Viole (Mar 27, 2017)

implying that shit is any betetr


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> implying that shit is any betetr



@Santi 

 come grab your mutt


----------



## Viole (Mar 27, 2017)

Superman said:


> @Santi
> 
> come grab your mutt


Says the piss while tagging shit


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (Mar 27, 2017)

Superman said:


> @Santi
> 
> come grab your mutt



I don't grab trash.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 27, 2017)

yo


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2017)

Santi said:


> I don't grab trash.


That is very detrimental to the environment, pick up your trash and recycle.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Mar 27, 2017)

Santi said:


> I don't grab trash.


You dont grab yourself?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Santí (Mar 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> You dont grab yourself?



I don't, actually. That doesn't make sense

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 27, 2017)

Just ignore viole talking nonsense again

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Viole (Mar 27, 2017)

Look whose talking


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 27, 2017)

Ai said:


> yo



 Who is this? Identity yourself name changer.


----------



## Santí (Mar 27, 2017)

Superman said:


> Who is this? Identity yourself name changer.



Oreo Touwa.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 27, 2017)

Viole, calm down on antagonizing people. Even if you think it's just jokes-- jokes should actually be funny.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Santí (Mar 27, 2017)

Law said:


> jokes should actually be funny.


----------



## Catamount (Mar 27, 2017)

Santi said:


> I don't, actually. That doesn't make sense


 tbh tbf


----------



## Catamount (Mar 27, 2017)

> 8 different users must be given reputation before hitting the same person again.




tfw you were gone for so long that this happens and you can't remember and not even sure what to do


----------



## Santí (Mar 27, 2017)

You rep Santi again, that's what


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2017)

I grab myself daily,  but  I guess we're not talking about that.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Mar 27, 2017)

Santi said:


> You rep Santi again, that's what


I cannot 
It seems that we had some kind of relationship I forgot about.


----------



## Santí (Mar 27, 2017)

Catamount said:


> I cannot
> It seems that we had some kind of relationship I forgot about.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2017)

No wonder he forgot about it.  That's horrifying.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Catamount (Mar 27, 2017)

Noooooooooooooo

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Psychic (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Aries (Mar 27, 2017)

mafia is ded #shitpostin


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2017)

Surprised Blake didn't turn instantaneously.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Mar 27, 2017)

*Trawfalgar Law*

(*ROOM*) When Room is activated Law can choose 5 players in the game. 2 from the top 5 and 2 from the bottom 5 posters and any player of his choosing and puts them inside his spherical sphere. In ROOM all of Law's abilities can bypass all protection minus immortality from them.

(*Amputate*) When Amputate is activated Law can target a player and cut their ability usage by half for 2 cycles depending on how many abilities they used prior to getting hit by amputate. (ex: player uses 4 abilities in cycle they got hit with amputate. following 2 cycles can only use 2 abilities) Works three times

(*Shambles*) When Shambles is activated Law can target any player who is in ROOM and switch places with them if he's targeted by a action. The person switched takes the action instead. works three times

(*Personality Transplant surgery*) When Personality Transplant Surgery is activated LAW can target any player in the game and if they are anti-town make them town. But if they are town they are turned Indie. Works five times

(*Scan*) When Scan is activated LAW can lie detect any player who is in ROOM and find out if they are lying or not. works three times

(*Mes*) When Mes is activated Law can target any player and take their heart finding out their alignment role. works three times

(*Takt*) When Takt is activated Law can reuse a ability that targeted him in the game

(*Counter Shock*) When one of the 5 players that is in ROOM targets LAW with a action Counter Shock is activated redirected the ability back at them

(*Gamma Knife*) When Gamma Knife is activated LAW can target any player in the game and super kill them. Works once​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Psychic (Mar 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Surprised Blake didn't turn instantaneously.


I was shocked too because I think he was the best country singer on that show.


----------



## Santí (Mar 27, 2017)

Singing shows are so 2005


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 27, 2017)

Santi said:


> Oreo Touwa.


Indeed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Psychic (Mar 28, 2017)

Ai said:


> Indeed


Sign up for my game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Psychic (Mar 28, 2017)

Santi said:


> Singing shows are so 2005


----------



## Hero (Mar 29, 2017)

Will favorites fill up this year?


----------



## Tiger (Mar 29, 2017)

Depends if advertising is done and invites are sent out, I guess.


----------



## Psychic (Mar 29, 2017)

Only one spot left in my game, who will fill it?


----------



## Catamount (Mar 29, 2017)

Psychic said:


> Only one spot left in my game, who will fill it?


@Nello
@Crugyr
@Roman


----------



## Catamount (Mar 29, 2017)

I can't get in pace with a slow motion job where the schedule is strict and I only do what I am supposed to do wtf is this shit why no stress


----------



## God (Mar 30, 2017)

Anyone here still play oras? I got 2 mega stones I need to transfer from y to omega ruby


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 30, 2017)

God said:


> Anyone here still play oras? I got 2 mega stones I need to transfer from y to omega ruby





Those guys might help you. They have given me pokemon for free before.

Though I'm not sure if they do transfer from a gen 6 game to another. You'll have to ask.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Mar 30, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Those guys might help you. They have given me pokemon for free before.
> 
> Though I'm not sure if they do transfer from a gen 6 game to another. You'll have to ask.



Cheers m8


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 30, 2017)

Law said:


> Depends if advertising is done and invites are sent out, I guess.



In CR we trust.


----------



## Aries (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm freeish starting monday, spring break is also coming up The week after that. The db game delay stems from the fact I'm part of a theatre crew for a show their doing. I signed up for it but didn't look at the schedule clearly. I thought was a week thing only to find out later the show is 2 weeks. Been stuck at school past week from 8 am to 10 pm


----------



## nfcnorth (Mar 30, 2017)

God said:


> Anyone here still play oras? I got 2 mega stones I need to transfer from y to omega ruby


If I could find my brother's 3ds charger I would be able to do a trades. Mine charger is no longer working and it is kind of hard to trade with a dead battery.


----------



## God (Mar 30, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> If I could find my brother's 3ds charger I would be able to do a trades. Mine charger is no longer working and it is kind of hard to trade with a dead battery.





Thank you for the offer though.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 30, 2017)

I have moon, does it help in any way?


----------



## Magic (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Mar 30, 2017)

I BELIEVE

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Mar 30, 2017)

I love Poppy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 30, 2017)

She is perfect. Titanic Sinclair is a genius.


----------



## Magic (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm going to buy a sacred geometry necklace. 

Love that stuff.


----------



## Catamount (Mar 30, 2017)

remind me not to get drunk on the first day of the game AGAIN pretty please


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 31, 2017)

I have both sun and moon for some reason


----------



## SinRaven (Mar 31, 2017)

@Catamount don't forget to get drunk on the first day of the game


----------



## SinRaven (Mar 31, 2017)

In fact, let's all get drunk ayyyeee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Mar 31, 2017)

Let's all get drunk and lynch Melodie ayyyeee boiiii


----------



## Didi (Mar 31, 2017)

ye okay, sounds fun


----------



## God (Mar 31, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I have moon, does it help in any way?



YES! Moon has the mega stones I need to transfer, so it's compatible


----------



## Catamount (Mar 31, 2017)

Ok I am in
I forgot anyway and beer is already in the flat


----------



## Hero (Mar 31, 2017)

Law said:


> Depends if advertising is done and invites are sent out, I guess.


I need to do that for Iconics


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 31, 2017)

Hero said:


> I need to do that for Iconics



Tip: invite people individually. Go into their profile, or PM them, or quote a post of their in here, and tell the guy you want HIM in your game. It works a lot better than sending a single invite to 50 people. There is probably some psychology involved in that (you should know better than me lol).

What I usually do is send the mass invite first (since some people are not even aware of the game), then some time later go and ask them to join one by one. I got 30 people to join my first game ever, in January, by doing that.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 31, 2017)

Mass invite means you just want people.

Singling people out makes them feel good inside


----------



## SinRaven (Mar 31, 2017)

Honestly I've had an equal amount of success with both methods.

I just never had any success with actually hosting the games...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## SinRaven (Mar 31, 2017)

To be fair, the game I had most success with in the mass invite was Members, which basically was an invitation to stroke one's ego anyway.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 31, 2017)

Aries said:


> *Trawfalgar Law*
> 
> (*ROOM*) When Room is activated Law can choose 5 players in the game. 2 from the top 5 and 2 from the bottom 5 posters and any player of his choosing and puts them inside his spherical sphere. In ROOM all of Law's abilities can bypass all protection minus immortality from them.
> 
> ...


Nice, I'd love that role given he's my favorite One Piece character, but I think takt should be the redirect


----------



## Tiger (Mar 31, 2017)

Learn to read, lol


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 31, 2017)

Law said:


> Learn to read, lol


Is that directed at me? lol


----------



## Tiger (Mar 31, 2017)

At anyone posting in a thread that says "Do Not Post Yet" in the opening post.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 31, 2017)

Law said:


> At anyone posting in a thread that says "Do Not Post Yet" in the opening post.


Ok, somehow read everything but that, sorry @Psychic


----------



## SinRaven (Mar 31, 2017)

I think I misunderstood the assignment.


----------



## SinRaven (Mar 31, 2017)

To be fair, I could've finished college in the time we're waiting for when we're allowed to post and y'all know I can't finish anything let alone college.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 1, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> To be fair, I could've finished college in the time we're waiting for when we're allowed to post and y'all know I can't finish anything let alone college.


No worries, there are situations when it's only for good.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 2, 2017)

Hey, just wanted to drop by and say hi to any mafia folks who may remember me.

I wish I had the free time to play. I saw Favorites was almost filled up, I hope that goes well. Some of my best mafia memories come from Favorites!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 2, 2017)

Olivia said:


> Hey, just wanted to drop by and say hi to any mafia folks who may remember me.
> 
> I wish I had the free time to play. I saw Favorites was almost filled up, I hope that goes well. Some of my best mafia memories come from Favorites!



Hey Olivia!

Also, happy birthday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 2, 2017)

Well you can always join the ranks of Nois and come here every other week to post about how you are still busy.

Also happy birthday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Apr 2, 2017)

Olivia said:


> Hey, just wanted to drop by and say hi to any mafia folks who may remember me.
> 
> I wish I had the free time to play. I saw Favorites was almost filled up, I hope that goes well. Some of my best mafia memories come from Favorites!



What's up Olivia

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Apr 2, 2017)

Olivia said:


> Hey, just wanted to drop by and say hi to any mafia folks who may remember me.
> 
> I wish I had the free time to play. I saw Favorites was almost filled up, I hope that goes well. Some of my best mafia memories come from Favorites!


Olive! I missed you MoM! 

Happy birthday!


----------



## Santí (Apr 2, 2017)

Olivia said:


> Hey, just wanted to drop by and say hi to any mafia folks who may remember me.
> 
> I wish I had the free time to play. I saw Favorites was almost filled up, I hope that goes well. Some of my best mafia memories come from Favorites!



Ayo I need help on my Physics paper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Olivia (Apr 2, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Hey Olivia!
> 
> Also, happy birthday!


Hey Waffles, and thanks! I actually forgot it was my birthday until I came onto NF and it had reminded me...



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Well you can always join the ranks of Nois and come here every other week to post about how you are still busy.
> 
> Also happy birthday!


I'm afraid I'm gonna be even busier than that and only show up every month instead. 

Regardless, thanks. 


God said:


> What's up Olivia



Busy with work, but even so I've just been keeping myself constantly moving. I've really gotten rid of any sort of free time I have, but I hope that can change during the summer. 



SinRaven said:


> Olive! I missed you MoM!
> 
> Happy birthday!



Thanks, I've missed you to! To be honest I've missed this place, NF was always an escape for me, and mafia was a part of that. Wish I had more time to hang around and talk to everyone again, but life moves on whether you want it to or not. Time has been moving so quickly for me that I don't even realize how long I've actually been gone. It just feels like a month, but I haven't really been active for over a year or something.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Olivia (Apr 2, 2017)

Santi said:


> Ayo I need help on my Physics paper


Physics is the last thing I want to see on Sunday (I say as I put off grading mid-terms until tonight).

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Apr 2, 2017)

Hey @Olivia good to see ya! How's life?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Olivia (Apr 2, 2017)

Law said:


> Hey @Olivia good to see ya! How's life?


Hey, nice to see you too! To be honest life hasn't been all that great, but I'm keeping myself busy and focused with work. That has its ups and downs but it's for the best I suppose. How are things with you?


----------



## Didi (Apr 2, 2017)

tfw don't know who olivia is


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 2, 2017)

Interacting with someone without having a slight idea of who they are is a valuable skill.

Tbh I think she was still around when I first started lurking here, back in 2014.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 2, 2017)

i brought Olivia into Mafia btw


----------



## Santí (Apr 2, 2017)

Didi said:


> tfw don't know who olivia is



You were too busy being locked up in Blender and FCs


----------



## Didi (Apr 2, 2017)

shut up nerd


----------



## SinRaven (Apr 2, 2017)

Olivia said:


> Hey Waffles, and thanks! I actually forgot it was my birthday until I came onto NF and it had reminded me...
> 
> 
> I'm afraid I'm gonna be even busier than that and only show up every month instead.
> ...


You forgot it was your birthday? Oh honey.. Please tell me you at least had cake though!!

To be fair, we are all busy these days, some more than others but still. Most people just come around now for the occasional visit, including me.

Sucks to hear life isn't going that great, I hope you get through it all! 

How's the young one?


----------



## SinRaven (Apr 2, 2017)

Didi said:


> tfw don't know who olivia is


Olivia is the Mother of Mafia f4gg0t


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 2, 2017)

o happy birthday jess


----------



## Tiger (Apr 3, 2017)

Olivia said:


> Hey, nice to see you too! To be honest life hasn't been all that great, but I'm keeping myself busy and focused with work. That has its ups and downs but it's for the best I suppose. How are things with you?



Pretty good, married now. Sorry to hear the universe isn't being as kind as it should.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 3, 2017)

Didi said:


> tfw don't know who olivia is



I feel like I've seen you around before, I probably have. 


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Interacting with someone without having a slight idea of who they are is a valuable skill.
> 
> Tbh I think she was still around when I first started lurking here, back in 2014.


I was around back then, probably the start of my inactivity though.


Elder WAD said:


> i brought Olivia into Mafia btw


Yes you did 


SinRaven said:


> You forgot it was your birthday? Oh honey.. Please tell me you at least had cake though!!
> 
> To be fair, we are all busy these days, some more than others but still. Most people just come around now for the occasional visit, including me.
> 
> ...


I had a small lemon sorbet, I haven't been too big of a fan of cake for a couple of years now. I'm glad I have a husband who understands my tastes.



SinRaven said:


> Olivia is the Mother of Mafia f4gg0t



Forgot about this title. Seems I'm forgetting quite a lot recently, haha. (Must be my age)


Elder WAD said:


> o happy birthday jess


Thanks, glad to see you by the way. 


Law said:


> Pretty good, married now. Sorry to hear the universe isn't being as kind as it should.



That's great to hear, congratulations.

And it's whatever. Life always has its ups and downs. Even in the face of your greatest pain, there will come a time when life turns the other way. I guess I'm still looking for that moment, so that's something to look forward to.

Again, glad things are going well for you, getting married is always such an amazing time in ones life (for the most part, at least). I wish you and your partner to have an amazing future together. <3

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## God (Apr 3, 2017)

@Olivia So... you ready for our skype call yet?

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Hero (Apr 3, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Honestly I've had an equal amount of success with both methods.
> 
> I just never had any success with actually hosting the games...


I definitely want you in  general game. That's without a question


----------



## Hero (Apr 3, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Tip: invite people individually. Go into their profile, or PM them, or quote a post of their in here, and tell the guy you want HIM in your game. It works a lot better than sending a single invite to 50 people. There is probably some psychology involved in that (you should know better than me lol).
> 
> What I usually do is send the mass invite first (since some people are not even aware of the game), then some time later go and ask them to join one by one. I got 30 people to join my first game ever, in January, by doing that.


Thanks DDL. You've always been so helpful to me. 

I think I'll do both. And I'll PM everyone individually for why I want them in the game. People bring different things and I don't want static interactions.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 3, 2017)

Can faves start already, grr. I wanna play something broken hax stupidly OP.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hero (Apr 3, 2017)

What happened to DBZ


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 3, 2017)

Dunno  
Don't think I even signed up for it. 

I was gonna sign up for One Punch man but there was a mean shitposting rule and I like my shitposting

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2017)

Didi said:


> tfw don't know who olivia is


I'm pretty sure you played with her before, just been mad long. I kinda forgot her too....I recognize the name though.  >.<

@Olivia Welcome back, plz do visit more often!

He was going to play at the club shit today, and uh I think DJ snake as well.

fuck. I partied too hard this weekend, went by so fast.

the Dj marshmello has a really mellow sound. Never listen to his stuff before. Really dig it. ^ ^


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 3, 2017)

@RemChu   well... he keeps it Mellow  cos he's MarshMello... lol

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2017)

Yeah I figured he was going to be light and bouncy. LOL

Not like it mattered if I met Dj Snake exactly, lots of the other DJs sampled this fucking song so much.


You know you like it but it drives you insane.

best part of the trip was uhhhhhh saturday pool party with David Guetta.

HOLY FUCKING SHIT that was LIT.  Fucking hypest party I've ever been to. And there was the fattest ass Latina chick in shaking her ass on a stripper pole shower in the middle of the pool area for everyone.

Wew.

my buddy on the trip got sooo drunk though, did not like babysitting him after that party and the last party but overall good shit. 

*6/10 vacation we felt rushed lol 3 days 2 nights*

fuck vegas, food expensive , drinks exspensive, hotel bumps price of food on weekends. Stayed at the Luxor; black pyramid hotel.

only really had time to explore like uh friday before the pool party. 
*
club experience 10/10*


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 3, 2017)

You know I never understood why Guetta gets so much hate. He's like the Nickelback of DJs  but his shit ain't even bad, lol.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2017)

FIRE AWAY FIRE AWAY

YOU SHOOT ME DOWN BUT I WONT FALL


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2017)

WHY DOES IT FEEL SO GOOD, SO GOOD TO BE BAD

BA BA BA BA BA DU DU  DU


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2017)

Olivia hosted that uh Madoka Box game right? 

I remember that shit.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 3, 2017)

Hello Olivia


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You know I never understood why Guetta gets so much hate. He's like the Nickelback of DJs  but his shit ain't even bad, lol.



First time i hear that someone says David Guetta gets hate, his songs are pretty good


----------



## Tiger (Apr 3, 2017)

David Guetta is still a newb compared to EDM artists I remember growing up with.

You just made me feel really old.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 3, 2017)

DJ Paul Elstak boiiiiii


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 3, 2017)

Law said:


> David Guetta is still a newb compared to EDM artists I remember growing up with.
> 
> You just made me feel really old.



but his first album was in 2002...? electronica sorta came about with the new millennium

Reactions: Ningen 2


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 3, 2017)

Didi said:


> DJ Paul Elstak boiiiiii



Good choice.


----------



## Didi (Apr 3, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> but his first album was in 2002...? electronica sorta came about with the new millennium



...

what

you can't be for real

house scene started in the 80s fam
and several electronic genres got especially mainstream in the 90s

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2017)

This is our house music


Elder WAD said:


> but his first album was in 2002...? electronica sorta came about with the new millennium


*House music* is a genre of  created by club  and  in  in the early 1980s. Early house music was generally characterized by repetitive  beats, rhythms mainly provided by , off-beat  cymbals, and  . While house displayed several characteristics similar to  music, it was more electronic and minimalistic, and the repetitive rhythm of house was more important than the song itself.


from da wikipeeda

dis dude is a house legend


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2017)

Oh Olivia is Jess.

Then who is the Jessica person?! :0

I'm confused now. 

aren't both of those posters married too.

fuck.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2017)

Frankie Knuckles died in 2014, known as "The Godfather of House". :0


----------



## Aries (Apr 3, 2017)

So been given a take home exam. So after Tuesday free until spring break ends in 10 days. Feels good


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2017)

Hmmm my prediction for the vanilla game is going smoothly so far. Yet I'm dumb for stating nf mafia law.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 3, 2017)

North Carolina getting way to many ticky tack fouls called for them.


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Apr 4, 2017)

Is butthurt still censored to Meeseks
It's not okay

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2017)

so cool


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 4, 2017)

Yo @RemChu you really into that occult shit? Was interested before I was an atheist, and while I can get some of the philosophical stuff there's just too much esoteric shit for me to rock with it. Like the idealogical shit, no problem, but actually believing the metaphysical concepts exist outside just that is too much for me.


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2017)

Yeah, I'm a modern day mystic of sorts. I don't practice magic, convinced of the power of human determination, luck, and some forces beyond our control. 

I have some special talents, but don't want to say them out here. @Psychic can confirm


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2017)

But uhhhh too much "superstition" is bad, some things i will not bother looking at or investigating. Need balance in your world views.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 4, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Yeah, I'm a modern day mystic of sorts. I don't practice magic, convinced of the power of human determination, luck, and some forces beyond our control.
> 
> I have some special talents, but don't want to say them out here. @Psychic can confirm


Well I mean human determination is a given power. That's more of an information storage/meta cognition thing though. As for the special powers, would you be willing to let me write  a manga on you


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2017)

Kek it wouldn't be that interesting, it's not like im using it to fight crime on the streets.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 4, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Kek it wouldn't be that interesting, it's not like im using it to fight crime on the streets.


I'd honestly just like to hear about it so I can logically convince you it's not a special power. Maybe you're just underestimating the human brain  (neuroscience major)


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> I'd honestly just like to hear about it so I can logically convince you it's not a special power. Maybe you're just underestimating the human brain  (neuroscience major)


Slightly offended.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 4, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Slightly offended.


Don't mean no offense brudda. I don't mean to come of as superior or something. I'm open to anything as long as it's evidence based and logical. As someone who studies the brain and human physiology I'm just saying there's more reason to believe in ignorance of the human body than something that is unique or special to a certain person or subgroup of people. Sure I could be wrong, and you could very well have a power special among humans, but how could you ever try to objectively relate that someone else or even yourself without independent confirmation?


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm not calling myself special. There have been lots of people like this throughout human civilization, it is hardly new. Clearly I wouldn't claim to have a talent if I didn't already test it and have confirmation from others etc. People I'm close to, I don't want to be locked up in a mental ward with neurotics.

Also I don't think highly of myself, you may see it as special, but it's just different. That one aspect doesn't define my entire person. It's more tied to my spirituality if anything.


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2017)

This line of discussion is just boring to everyone else I bet. I don't want to discuss it here like ever ;o


----------



## God (Apr 4, 2017)

When we are rejected
We lose our way
We're terrified
When we are protected
The stars shine light
Into our lives

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 4, 2017)

God said:


> When we are rejected
> We lose our way
> We're terrified
> When we are protected
> ...




_Live
Laugh
Love_


----------



## God (Apr 4, 2017)

Didi said:


> _Live
> Laugh
> Love_



We tumblr nao


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 4, 2017)

RemChu said:


> This line of discussion is just boring to everyone else I bet. I don't want to discuss it here like ever ;o


Most things bore me but you may continue

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 4, 2017)

God said:


> We tumblr nao



did you just assume my website?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 4, 2017)

Didi said:


> did you just assume my website?


r/algore

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 4, 2017)

Didi said:


> did you just assume my website?



I-I appreciate your culture


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 4, 2017)

RemChu said:


> This line of discussion is just boring to everyone else I bet. I don't want to discuss it here like ever ;o



Still better than wrestling talk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## hammer (Apr 4, 2017)

I want to make an alt right hulk twitter handle

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Psychic (Apr 4, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Yeah, I'm a modern day mystic of sorts. I don't practice magic, convinced of the power of human determination, luck, and some forces beyond our control.
> 
> I have some special talents, but don't want to say them out here. @Psychic can confirm


The Force is strong in you.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 4, 2017)

Psychic said:


> The Force is strong in you.


I would say the same to my gf

If I had one.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2017)

"The force is strong with you"

Said the resigned rape victim

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Psychic (Apr 4, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> "The force is strong with you"
> 
> Said the resigned rape victim


??? Who got rape?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 4, 2017)

Psychic said:


> ??? Who got rape?




It's a joke, """"""""""""""Psychic"""""""""""""""""""

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Psychic (Apr 4, 2017)

Ok, I'm a dumbass.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2017)

hammer said:


> I want to make an alt right hulk twitter handle


The hillbilly hulks in the Logan comic would be alt right.


----------



## SinRaven (Apr 4, 2017)

Fuck my fat fingers clicking creative instead of optimistic all the damn time

Reactions: Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Melodie (Apr 4, 2017)

Don't even think about posting spoilers about the game, Rem.

ty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2017)

As someone who really loves the game and hasn't fully beaten it. I would never spoil it for others.


----------



## hammer (Apr 4, 2017)

two b means stupid cunt in chinese

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## hammer (Apr 4, 2017)

RemChu said:


> The hillbilly hulks in the Logan comic would be alt right.


I was thinking of having him follow all the republicans twitters and shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2017)

hammer said:


> two b means stupid cunt in chinese



hh


----------



## hammer (Apr 4, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> hh


I am not even kidding, it actually means stupid cunt


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 4, 2017)

Yeah Remchu if you had spoiled we would have had to kick your ass.


----------



## Aries (Apr 4, 2017)

I walked in on a dude getting a BJ in the men's bathroom. I don't know who felt more uncomfortable the guy getting head or the guy giving head when you hear a pssssss sound next to your stall


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> I walked in on a dude getting a BJ in the men's bathroom. I don't know who felt more uncomfortable the guy getting head or the guy giving head when you hear a pssssss sound next to your stall


That probably turned them on even more.


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aries (Apr 4, 2017)

RemChu said:


> That probably turned them on even more.



Haha I actually buy that man. I've seen some stuff happen. I have this pseudo wacky story that happened to me back in the day. When done with HW will post the expirence and another one though latter was in my theatre class where my class saw me dry hump the floor for my scene


----------



## Tiger (Apr 5, 2017)

Great song.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2017)

dat accent, south African or whatever?

her vocals 


Oh she is British


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 5, 2017)

Sean Le Paul taking over the whole female pop industry eh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 5, 2017)

Hey Rem you fuck with lake street Dive?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2017)

Fuck, she's gorgeous.


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2017)

Yeah I like uh blues and jazz stuff.

Bb king and shit. So this stuff is gud. 

My taste in music is like women, if it looks good move your hips.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 5, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Fuck, she's gorgeous.


Not only is she a beautiful red haired fox but them pipes 

The whole band is amazing though. The song in this post is influenced/restructured of the The Beatles " Got to get you into my life". They make songwriting so beautiful and simplistic


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2017)

sounds good, woops thinking with my remchu

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Santí (Apr 5, 2017)

RemyChu

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Hero (Apr 5, 2017)

RemChu said:


> dat accent, south African or whatever?
> 
> her vocals
> 
> ...


This song is terrible.


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2017)

Hero said:


> This song is terrible.


What do you hate about it?


----------



## Tiger (Apr 5, 2017)

RemChu said:


> What do you hate about it?



It's a decent song. It goes over well at the club, too.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 5, 2017)

Firestone is better, though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2017)

@Law is Marco dead

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> @Law is Marco dead



He was moving last week(?), prob just busy


----------



## Tiger (Apr 5, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> @Law is Marco dead



Not sure. Probably.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 5, 2017)

Like this

@Chibason

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2017)

@Chibason I summon thee- yugi ooooooooooh


----------



## Catamount (Apr 5, 2017)

RemChu said:


> He was moving last week(?), prob just busy


The horror of life


----------



## Magic (Apr 6, 2017)

*Final Fantasy XV* (2016)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Apr 6, 2017)

Hmmm that was a nice phase, hope lives :0

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 6, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Hmmm that was a nice phase, hope lives :0


Rem do you like the beatles?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 6, 2017)

@RemChu 

 Whats up man. You seem to be chill. Real chill right now.


----------



## Magic (Apr 6, 2017)

I'm just working on an assignment. -Sigh- 

I should log off.

Yeah I'm pretty chill when I'm not in an existential crisis.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 6, 2017)

I think this place should help to chill you while you work.....

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 6, 2017)

Power comes from suffering and pain,
So I continue to languish.


----------



## Magic (Apr 7, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Rem do you like the beatles?


in highscool really liked the uh gray album, 
"The Grey Album is a mashup album by Danger Mouse, released in 2004. It mixes an a cappella version of rapper Jay-Z's The Black Album with samples from The Beatles' LP The Beatles, commonly known as "The White Album"

they are classic but I don't actively listen to them atm. :0


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 7, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Power comes from suffering and pain,
> So I continue to languish.


Power comes from the heart, love and passion the fury of a thousand suns burning in your crotchhhh

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 7, 2017)

RemChu said:


> in highscool really liked the uh gray album,
> "The Grey Album is a mashup album by Danger Mouse, released in 2004. It mixes an a cappella version of rapper Jay-Z's The Black Album with samples from The Beatles' LP The Beatles, commonly known as "The White Album"
> 
> they are classic but I don't actively listen to them atm. :0


In my honest opinion Jay Z is only high tier. He ain't shit compared to great rappers and yes that includes Kendrick. 

Honetly I just wanted to know how you feel about the Bealtes themselves cause Rubber sOul and Revolver are the best albums I've ever heard, but eanted to know how you think.


----------



## Magic (Apr 7, 2017)

I was listening to some King Crimson today...


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 7, 2017)

Anyone ever notice how much stupid shit is on YT

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 7, 2017)

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Magic (Apr 7, 2017)

as soon as it cut to the hill billy

lmao


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 7, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 7, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 7, 2017)

never forget

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> never forget


HA! Truly will never be forgotten.

 Cbro we need to get you a new computer already. Start a go fund me page.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 7, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> In my honest opinion Jay Z is only high tier. He ain't shit compared to great rappers and yes that includes Kendrick.
> 
> Honetly I just wanted to know how you feel about the Bealtes themselves cause Rubber sOul and Revolver are the best albums I've ever heard, but eanted to know how you think.


Wow I have really honed the art of blackout conversation.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 7, 2017)

Superman said:


> HA! Truly will never be forgotten.
> 
> Cbro we need to get you a new computer already. Start a go fund me page.



so many good moments man that can be used for a chapter, My favorite edit though during that time was Guardians of the New Fagalaxy. Want to finish yugioh edit atm also ...

my computer and net are working again bro, havent been able to do much this month because of crew and mid terms but I'm on spring break now so feels good man. gonna pick up where left off.


----------



## Magic (Apr 7, 2017)

I got hit by a car today. Well, more like nudged, but still. That's a first.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 7, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I got hit by a car today. Well, more like nudged, but still. That's a first.


Glad you're okay. The same shit happened to me as I was crossing the street at 13. Dude was so ballsy I legit didn't react like it was a car, I threw my elbow back and lunged forward of the the corner of the hood which busted his side mirror. Looked at me like "well fuck it I'll take this L if you don't sue" and drove off


----------



## Magic (Apr 7, 2017)

They kept creeping forward. I was thinking they could see me, but her line of sight must be garbage. So no damage was done since she was at a red light trying to make a right. 

Mmmmmm, if I had eaten today and gotten proper sleep I would have just waited. My fault ultimately.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Apr 7, 2017)

Been legitimately struck by a vehicle while walking across the street (luckily it was winter and icy, so when I flew through the air and hit the road-- I slid on ice and snow. I was 10.)
Been T-boned at top speed going through a busy intersection (totalled my car)
Been in 4 other collisions as a passenger.

Not so much as a bruised rib.

I get drunk and stand up too fast and turn-- I'm injured for 9 months with a torn mcl in 2 places that also caused a dvt. (And now I have shin splints...)

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 7, 2017)

Yo, fuck tearing acl and stuff.... Seems very common. Like Every other athlete does that it feels like. -_-


----------



## Tiger (Apr 7, 2017)

Mine was an MCL, but yeah it sucks.

I played football (handegg) for 4 years as a DE/TE ironman, and never even sprained an ankle.

A chick I'm trying to bang asks me to help snuff out a candle, and I'm laid up for a pregnancy term. I wasn't allowed to do more than walk.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 8, 2017)

That is a freak injury the likes of what happened to Victor Cruz. Just running normally, nobody hit him and he didn't turn anything oddly...not able to play for over a year.

The human body is simultaneously extremely resilient and fragile as fuck.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 8, 2017)

The sudden turn and numbness/lack of muscle coordination due to drinking is prob what did his MCL in.


----------



## Magic (Apr 8, 2017)

Oh boy OH boy Oh boy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 8, 2017)

Get schwifty with it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 8, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I got hit by a car today. Well, more like nudged, but still. That's a first.


o_________0
like wtf
i hope you ain't hurt in fact

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 8, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Psychic (Apr 8, 2017)

I'm having a blast hosting my game. I think I'm ready to delve into roles with more abilities. Somewhere between vanilla and role madness. We'll see.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 8, 2017)

Psychic said:


> I'm having a blast hosting my game. I think I'm ready to delve into roles with more abilities. Somewhere between vanilla and role madness. We'll see.


You could always drop my game and help me host it


----------



## Psychic (Apr 8, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> You could always drop my game and help me host it


Nah, I rather play.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 9, 2017)

Season 4 of the Mafia Championship. Suppose we should discuss who to send.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 9, 2017)

Resurrect Marco from the dead and send him


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 9, 2017)

Send in Lawrence imo.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 9, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Send in Lawrence imo.


He is a good choice if he is around. As is Remchu.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 9, 2017)

Crugyr is a good one too, imo.


----------



## Aries (Apr 9, 2017)

For those who haven't signed up for the DragonBall game. Their is still spots to be filled, expecting a 40 playerish game by April 11. First Dayphase will be 48 hours. If looking for a big game feel as you wait Favorites will say this is it.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 9, 2017)

It is full on generic this time, no power roles. Can't rely on the cop.


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2017)

No power roles, holy cow.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 9, 2017)

wait what where


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 9, 2017)

RemChu said:


> No power roles, holy cow.


My preferred type of game with this kind of competition. When I played in 2015 there was too much seer hunting talk.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 9, 2017)

We could send Wad.

If only because watching him judge the playstyles of someone other than ourselves might be fun for a change.


----------



## Didi (Apr 9, 2017)

send me tbh np smh fpbp bbq


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> My preferred type of game with this kind of competition. When I played in 2015 there was too much seer hunting talk.


So who here has played in it before, you and law?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 9, 2017)

RemChu said:


> So who here has played in it before, you and law?


Shin-Z, myself and Marco, in that order. As long as someone wasn't in last year's finals they are eligible. Wouldn't mind a second crack with the experience of the last one and more time to devote. Got a group that just with 13 players had nearly 1,500 posts in 36 hours.


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2017)

Did any of you win/make it to the finale?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 9, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Did any of you win/make it to the finale?


There are only the individual groups and then the finals, so two rounds. None of us made it past the first round.


----------



## Psychic (Apr 9, 2017)

Send in Wad, he's good in generic games.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 9, 2017)

Send in Psychic...she has a probability of 68%.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 9, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Did any of you win/make it to the finale?



They have a thing where the players vote for who they want to make into the finals. WPK didn't have much of a chance since he was making less than 100 posts a day and was offed early. I didn't watch Marco's game closely though,


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2017)

Ah so it's a popularity thing?

Just make a show of it.


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2017)

Do the other posters post a lot?

Wow, kinda sucks we never made it past r1.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 9, 2017)

Not a popularity vote. The only ones with a vote are those that participated in that specific game, so it is based on how well they think you did in the time you were alive. They all cone from different communities so they don't even know each other. I underestimated the amount of posts there would be early on as the first two games where considerably less active and got behind, then had work schedule changes that guaranteed I would stay behind. 

Banks and Askthepizzaguy alone had like 500-600 posts between the two of them day one.

Would be better prepared for a second run though don't mind sending someone else. Would prefer a strong town player over a strong scum player though as odds are more likely that you will be town.


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2017)

Just need someone with charisma? Somewhat smart.

Hmmmm I have confidence WAD could make it past r1,

I was going to suggest Marco and Lawrence. 

Santi (I feel confident in) Didi too.

Just need to be loud r1...
\\\Holy shit that is a lot of posts.

What a headache.


----------



## Psychic (Apr 9, 2017)

Superman said:


> Send in Psychic...she has a probability of 68%.


Ahem....70%.


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2017)

did they get work done d1? That is an insane amount of posts imo.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 9, 2017)

I say we send in drunk Sin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Apr 9, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Santi (I feel confident in)



I'm not confident in my town game. The overwhelming majority of my top perforimg games were anti-town, so it's statistically more viable to send someone with an equivalently strong town-play or higher.

Or at least that's what I'm getting from this.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 9, 2017)

RemChu said:


> did they get work done d1? That is an insane amount of posts imo.


Lynched a townie. Got mafia d2. Town won the game but one of the mafia got voted into the next round(two per qualifying match advanced). That mafia player from my qualifying match got voted as Mafia Champion in the Finals, username of coolkid. Had a playstyle/thought process quite similar to my own.


----------



## Santí (Apr 9, 2017)

As a matter of fact, I would send a hungry new blood like @Toxic Saiyan.

Still looking for his moment of glory. It's the opportunity of a lifetime.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 9, 2017)

Toxic is still learning the nuances of NF play, not sure if he has played a generic game yet.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 10, 2017)

Also Santi your town game is stronger than your scum play in my view. You can go quite ham and provide great pressure. You're not much of a puzzle solver but put in work as a frontline bruiser.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 10, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Toxic is still learning the nuances of NF play, not sure if he has played a generic game yet.


Yeah sorry, been busy with finals and everything AP classes are a BITCH near the end of the semester.


----------



## Santí (Apr 10, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Toxic is still learning the nuances of NF play, not sure if he has played a generic game yet.



Precisely. Still easy for him to adapt

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 10, 2017)

Santi said:


> As a matter of fact, I would send a hungry new blood like @Toxic Saiyan.
> 
> Still looking for his moment of glory. It's the opportunity of a lifetime.


 lol


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 10, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Also Santi your town game is stronger than your scum play in my view. You can go quite ham and provide great pressure. You're not much of a puzzle solver but put in work as a frontline bruiser.


Curious, do you know anybody who is REALLY good at being Mafia, and if so what they specialize in like blending in, taking the heat off himself and other mafia, getting the poll to switch over, etc.?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rohan (Apr 10, 2017)

@everyone, Our honourable member Gister is hosting his first Mafia game, a Death Note themed Mafia Lovers Game.

It is a 24 hours phase game and is expected to be over in three days.

If interested, please play. 

Sign-Ups : Participate in Fill Up The Bubble #1!


----------



## Santí (Apr 10, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> Curious, do you know anybody who is REALLY good at being Mafia, and if so what they specialize in like blending in, taking the heat off himself and other mafia, getting the poll to switch over, etc.?



Marco's gone as far as I think ten games won in a row when he rolled anti-town.

It was me who misplayed in X-Men that caused me to leave one of our members unprotected from an rng redirected attack that we were unfortunate enough to get hit with. That streak of his ended there 

Good times.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 10, 2017)

Santi said:


> Marco's gone as far as I think ten games won in a row when he rolled anti-town.
> 
> It was me who misplayed in X-Men that caused me to leave one of our members unprotected from an rng redirected attack that we were unfortunate enough to get hit with. That streak of his ended there
> 
> Good times.


Figures. Dude really seemed like he knew what he was doing when I played as mafia alongside him in the Clash of Hosts thread, but sadly my charisma and natural charm to blend in isn't really all that good I'd say it's ok, but you especially seem to be really good at blending in especially as an indie.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 10, 2017)

Marco is strong at ability usage and leadership in the QT and game thread. That his town game is based around playing peacekeeper and coordination above scumhunting allows him to control towns without as much expectation of getting results when he is mafia.

Certain tactics don't work as well with a group of unknowns as they do in your own closed knit community.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 10, 2017)

RemChu said:


> did they get work done d1? That is an insane amount of posts imo.



The setup probably didn't help. It was a game with a single cop role that already started with a result. So the player procceeded to all post their investigation results in order to cover for the cop. What ensues is a gigantic metagame fest where said high posters are listing every single possible move every player could make, from the first day to the last, assuming everyone is also metagaming to that level and trying to outdo each other.

You should have seen the last day. The scum player was obvious, but the two townies spent pages upon pages analysing each other and trying to come up with theories of how the other one was an evil mastermind, until the scum went "fuck it", voted for one of them, and the two voted him back and won the game.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 10, 2017)

All generic>>>>>>>>>>>>>>generic with one cop/seer. The seer cover stuff is just lunacy in my view.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 10, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> Curious, do you know anybody who is REALLY good at being Mafia, and if so what they specialize in like blending in, taking the heat off himself and other mafia, getting the poll to switch over, etc.?


A lot of the times the ones who make the best town leaders are the strongest at being scum, at least on NF. There are a lot of fairly casual players here who are willing to follow the one with the most reputation/the loudest voice. Marco, Law, WAD and some others fit that bill. Others are more skilled at diverting attention and pure manipulation, like Remchu, Chaos, SoulTaker and myself. 

When you are in a game with others who are considered the best on their respective sites you can't throw your reputation around, you got to put in considerable effort to be acknowledged. I would put Remchu as my number one pick as his scum game travels well and he has strong gut instincts as town. 

We have until April 22 at the latest to choose.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Tiger (Apr 10, 2017)

No power roles?

I'd try Waddo.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 10, 2017)

Where's Marco and Savage?


----------



## Tiger (Apr 10, 2017)

And last year, Marco absolutely should have gone to round 2. I reject the notion that it's not at least a little bit of a popularity contest.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 10, 2017)

If WAD is willing he would be my #2. He is in semi-retirement so didn't think he was an option, had the fire still left in him.


----------



## Didi (Apr 10, 2017)

>no one taking me seriously




WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I would put Remchu as my number one pick as his scum game travels well and he has strong gut instincts as town.




agreed with the first statement, strongly disagree with the second


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 10, 2017)

i don't have the drive nor the time to do it but thx for considering this washed up hasbeen

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 10, 2017)

Didi said:


> >no one taking me seriously
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rem fucks around and has been a bit apathetic lately but he has shown good gut scumhunting based on simple logic. Generally when he does this he is laughing at others for not seeing through the bullshit.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 10, 2017)

As for your competing Didi, I haven't seen enough either way from you to give a judgement.


----------



## God (Apr 10, 2017)

Send our MVP rion

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 10, 2017)

where is Marco is he alive


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 10, 2017)

God said:


> Send our MVP rion


Or supes

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (Apr 10, 2017)

Law said:


> I reject the notion that it's not at least a little bit of a popularity contest.



Being charismatic/likeable would obviously be a factor, even if slightly. Which is why RemChu brought it up.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 10, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> A lot of the times the ones who make the best town leaders are the strongest at being scum, at least on NF. There are a lot of fairly casual players here who are willing to follow the one with the most reputation/the loudest voice. Marco, Law, WAD and some others fit that bill. Others are more skilled at diverting attention and pure manipulation, like Remchu, Chaos, SoulTaker and myself.
> 
> When you are in a game with others who are considered the best on their respective sites you can't throw your reputation around, you got to put in considerable effort to be acknowledged. I would put Remchu as my number one pick as his scum game travels well and he has strong gut instincts as town.
> 
> We have until April 22 at the latest to choose.



Having a strong reputation works differently for different players.

I have a reputation for being one of the most devious and powerful scum players. I am just average at being a townie. 

If you think that gives me an advantage in games here...we have a _very_ different view on it.

My record in 1st and 2nd games on a new site or an a dupe when no one knows me or my past history is far better than my record on NF as Law.

WAD on the other hand has a lynch-shield around him like I've never seen anywhere. And mafia groups tend to snuff him out, unless they're looking for a challenge or trying to make him look bad for staying alive.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 10, 2017)

I think I have a reputation of being a very aggressive player as a townie. Specially on Mafia Syndicate (not so much here because other people are also aggressive). I'm often accusing people of random crap just to get the scumhunting going. Whether that makes people like me or not varies though. Veterans tend to like my playstyle, newcomers usually dont.

As scum I don't have a set style because my record as it is terrible so Im changing it every game. I try to make it as similar as possible to the town one though.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 10, 2017)

@Law : No doubt you would have a differing view, no one knows the advantages and disadvantages of how they are viewed more than the player themselves, if they are self-aware at all. I didn't say that your reputation only gives you an advantage, any high profile player always has some degree of downside from that added attention.

@Dragon D. Luffy : You have the kind of oddball pressuring that leads to mislynches, the kind I try to prevent if I'm actually trying. Too many lost games from spite lynches/lynching people that are just dumb but not really scummy.

I play as town almost like I'm a cat toying with it's food, observing my suspects for awhile and then mocking them for how blatantly scummy I find them. The perception that I hate is that I always come in late and therefore putting in work early makes me suspicious. I have had multiple successful town games of increased early and overall production. All the base insights that go into my reads I can make on the fly, I just find it advantageous to let those players give me more incriminating posts before I pounce and alert them. I can put together the puzzle pieces one by one as well as I can by sections.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 10, 2017)

Yeah I tend to misinterpret dumbness as scuminess. I don't really do spite, though.

But it's fun to play that way. And it's so sweet when it works.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 10, 2017)

People seem to have this impression that all strong players are conversation drivers and town leaders. That we all push hard and are outwardly helpful at every turn.

So when someone is said to be a "strong player", and they don't wave a flag, leading everyone and catching scum D1 or 2...people assume they're scum, or start insulting them about how they're not living up to their normal level.

Everyone plays differently, friend.

A lot of the best players I know keep to themselves until they have something to bring forward. And the only players who have a problem with that playstyle are those not good enough to come up with their own thoughts and instead rely on others to tell them who to lynch.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 10, 2017)

I think keeping to the same playstyles is dumb and it should depend on the dynamic of your role/alignment (town vig, indie SK, Mafia RB'er, etc). I think keeping your posting style as neutral as can be while lessening or increasing the amount of actual helpful post is the best way to keep people from dictating your scum from town play. I wish I got more games as scum because as much as I love scumhunting, seeing if you can fool a ton of people as to your intentions is a bit more fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 10, 2017)

Thingyman has asked me to post the official invitation to the Mafia Champions:


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 10, 2017)

Posting it directly:


*Spoiler*: __ 





*INVITATION TO THE MAFIA CHAMPIONSHIP (SEASON 4)*


Hello everyone! 


I would very much like to invite your community to take part in Season 4 of the Mafia Championship.


The Mafia Championship is an annual online tournament series that pits representatives from various forum Mafia (aka Werewolf) communities against one another as they compete to determine the Internet’s greatest forum Mafia player. Each participating community democratically elects one person to represent them and become their “Champion”.


Season 1 ran in 2013-2014, while Season 2 and Season 3 ran in 2015 and 2016, respectively. As of Season 3, a total of 160 communities have been represented in the Mafia Championship, making it the largest cross-forum event on the Internet.


I hope that all this sounds very exciting to you guys 


1. *Do you accept the invite?*


If your community wishes to participate, please confirm your participation to me before* April 13* to ensure yourselves a spot. If you need more time than this to think about whether you wish to participate, let me know and I can extend the deadline.


If you agree to participate, the deadline for selecting your representative is *April 22*. If this is too soon for you, again, just let me know 


The games will take place on Mafia Universe. If it’s okay, I can link directly to the general discussion thread regarding this topic on Mafia Universe.


Important notes


You may decide yourselves how you want to elect your representative, but we highly recommend some sort of democratic process (public nominations followed by a poll usually works out well).
In addition to electing a representative, you should also name an alternate who will be asked to step in if the first choice needs to back out.
Your representative should be prepared for having to read upwards of 500 posts per 24 hours during the early stages of the game. Additionally, there’s a requirement that each player must make at least 10 posts per Game Day. Only active players should apply/participate. I repeat: *Your chosen player needs to be able to promise a good amount of activity on a daily basis.*
Relevant only to communities that participated last season: Season 3 Finalists are not eligible to play again this season.


2. *Season 4 Format*


The tournament structure


135 communities will participate, each sending one representative.
9 Qualifying Games will be played consisting of 15 players each. I.e. every representative plays in one Qualifying Game. 1 player will advance directly to the Finale Game from each Qualifying Game. The players themselves vote post-game to determine who is deserving of advancement. I.e. 9 of the 15 finalists will be found this way.
A Jury consisting of finalists from Season 3 will along with me discuss and vote to determine a group of 30 wildcard players who will play in 2 Semi Final Wildcard Games. From each of these two games, three players will directly advance to the Finale Game.
The Finale Game is played. Once it has completed, the players vote to determine who shall hold the title of Season 4 Champion.


The setup


MOUNTAINOUS:

12 Vanilla Townies

3 Mafia Goons


We’re going back to basics for Season 4. Each season we’re changing it up, and for this season it’s finally time to play without any power roles or abilities at all. Pure mafia. You have only yourself and your reading/bluffing abilities to count on.


Relevant mechanics info


Day start.
Deadline Lynch w/ Option for Majority starting Day 2. I.e. when day timer runs out, person with most votes will be lynched. However, day can also be ended early (starting Day 2) if there is ever a majority of votes on one person.
If there is a tied lynch, one of the tied players will be randomly lynched.
No outside communication. I.e. you may not contact the other players outside of the thread (unless you are Mafia and wish to speak with your teammates).
Phase Lengths and Deadlines will be up to the players themselves (I’ll organize them into games with deadlines that suit their preferences).
Thread is locked during Night Phases.


3. *Season 4 Timeline*


The first Qualifying Game is currently set to start April 24th. Additional games will take place in the 1-3 months following. I will create a Doodle and find out the best times to start the various games so that preferably everyone gets to play during a time that suits them well.


Kind regards,

Thingyman


If you want to get in contact with me ASAP, you can find me on Skype (thingyman) or Discord (Thingyman#6075).


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 10, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> I think keeping to the same playstyles is dumb and it should depend on the dynamic of your role/alignment (town vig, indie SK, Mafia RB'er, etc). I think keeping your posting style as neutral as can be while lessening or increasing the amount of actual helpful post is the best way to keep people from dictating your scum from town play. I wish I got more games as scum because as much as I love scumhunting, seeing if you can fool a ton of people as to your intentions is a bit more fun.


You make it seem that people could move around how they work and still be as effective/it be enjoyable to them. Those that don't put forward their best effort in-thread because they have a PR are dumb, above all the scumhunting done in thread matters more than any individual role. There is so much WIFOM there as to make it pretty irrelevant that you're putting attention on yourself in-thread.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 10, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> You make it seem that people could move around how they work and still be as effective/it be enjoyable to them. Those that don't put forward their best effort in-thread because they have a PR are dumb, above all the scumhunting done in thread matters more than any individual role. There is so much WIFOM there as to make it pretty irrelevant that you're putting attention on yourself in-thread.


Yes I do believe you can shut down your personal habits/nuance to play a specific role better and I wasn't talking about just town. Being the most effective player is _charging the line helping your faction's end game/ using your abilities to the best ability._ If I'm a known top tier scumhunter and get a doctor role, you bet your bottom dollar I'm toning my usual aggressiveness down even if someone wants to WIFOM. Conversely in games like favorites it can be better to be more aggressive like in OBD favorites when I was Ban. I could actively call out threats because no fear of permanent death, and used my skill steals to more of an investigative function. I legit could have won my wincon as town-indie early on but got so into town leading that I forgot about my specific win condition. 

I'd bring up a more recent example but that game is still going on.


----------



## Aries (Apr 10, 2017)

@Dr. White who would you recommend from the OBD that would be up for a Mafia game and is a DragonBall fan? Going to need some replacements for the =game from the looks of it. 

@Hero where's Savage at?


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> @Dr. White who would you recommend from the OBD that would be up for a Mafia game and is a DragonBall fan? Going to need some replacements for the =game from the looks of it.


Maybe @Crimson King @Cooler @DarkTorrent @OneSimpleAnime @NostalgiaFan and you could always try @Nevermind if he isn't busy. Idk if many of them have played such a nuanced and large game though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 10, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Yes I do believe you can shut down your personal habits/nuance to play a specific role better and I wasn't talking about just town. Being the most effective player is _charging the line helping your faction's end game/ using your abilities to the best ability._ If I'm a known top tier scumhunter and get a doctor role, you bet your bottom dollar I'm toning my usual aggressiveness down even if someone wants to WIFOM. Conversely in games like favorites it can be better to be more aggressive like in OBD favorites when I was Ban. I could actively call out threats because no fear of permanent death, and used my skill steals to more of an investigative function. I legit could have won my wincon as town-indie early on but got so into town leading that I forgot about my specific win condition.
> 
> I'd bring up a more recent example but that game is still going on.


I have never toned down my scumhunting due to a role I had. If someone is known as a top tier scumhunter then them toning themselves down would indicate to mafia they are trying to lay low. They will get targeted either way, so why not do the work in-thread? Only those who are known role ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) should ironically enough try to lay low when they get a PR.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 10, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 10, 2017)

Are you up mein square to join the DragonBall game?


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 10, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I have never toned down my scumhunting due to a role I had. If someone is known as a top tier scumhunter then them toning themselves down would indicate to mafia they are trying to lay low. They will get targeted either way, so why not do the work in-thread? Only those who are known role ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) should ironically enough try to lay low when they get a PR.


Because like I said it's about striking a balance between playing your role to the best of your capability and helping your faction out overall. If you waste your role trying to do detective work at full throttle than you are diminishing one of town's tools. For instance, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



you weren't really that active this past game and only got vigged when you threw some shade. Maybe you were their best target at the time but if you had a power role you could have been doing work in the shadows up unto that point. Someone with your knowledge of players may have been netter suited to my role or doctor. 



It's like if you have a platoon of people and assign them roles. If person A is a detective but are more comfortable with being a frontline bruiser than there insistence on playing to their style can be a detriment cause now that's a resource gone that at any given time could be the key to furthering your factions success. The chance that they were the only one able to do such for their faction is relatively low Imo. Which is why balancing them is the best course of action Imo.


----------



## Aries (Apr 10, 2017)

Didi come out of your RM exile and join the DragonBall game.


----------



## Magic (Apr 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The setup probably didn't help. It was a game with a single cop role that already started with a result. So the player procceeded to all post their investigation results in order to cover for the cop. What ensues is a gigantic metagame fest where said high posters are listing every single possible move every player could make, from the first day to the last, assuming everyone is also metagaming to that level and trying to outdo each other.
> 
> You should have seen the last day. The scum player was obvious, *but the two townies spent pages upon pages analysing each other and trying to come up with theories of how the other one was an evil mastermind*, until the scum went "fuck it", voted for one of them, and the two voted him back and won the game.



Savant level autism.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 10, 2017)

I just hound people until they slip up or contribute. I tend to leave the actual piecing together to other people unless I'm having a particular insight all of a sudden.

It also helps my scum-game because it makes it very easy to keep that the same as my town-game, especially the particular way I push for lynches.



Aries said:


> Didi come out of your RM exile and join the DragonBall game. :Raiden




No I must train my generic skills for this autism championship apparently


----------



## Didi (Apr 10, 2017)

also fuck you wpk how new r u


----------



## Magic (Apr 10, 2017)

Well, it seems to be a marathon run version of regular mafia.... Doesn't exactly sound "fun". :tea

Your representative should be prepared for having to *read upwards of 500 posts per 24 hours *during the early stages of the game. Additionally, there’s a requirement that each player must make at least 10 posts per Game Day. Only active players should apply/participate. I repeat: *Your chosen player needs to be able to promise a good amount of activity on a daily basis.*


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 10, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Well, it seems to be a marathon run version of regular mafia.... Doesn't exactly sound "fun". :tea
> 
> Your representative should be prepared for having to *read upwards of 500 posts per 24 hours *during the early stages of the game. Additionally, there’s a requirement that each player must make at least 10 posts per Game Day. Only active players should apply/participate. I repeat: *Your chosen player needs to be able to promise a good amount of activity on a daily basis.*


If it's done through a short period than yeah that sounds okay.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 10, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Because like I said it's about striking a balance between playing your role to the best of your capability and helping your faction out overall. If you waste your role trying to do detective work at full throttle than you are diminishing one of town's tools. For instance,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Any town members main role is to put in work towards catching scum in the thread, any power role is secondary to that. Ability reliance is something I detest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 10, 2017)

Didi said:


> also fuck you wpk how new r u


You weren't here for the majority of my mafia career. You're certainly skilled, just haven't seen enough to judge you compared to Remchu and others who I have played many games with.


----------



## Aries (Apr 10, 2017)

Didi said:


> No I must train my generic skills for this autism championship apparently



We know you can play but do you still "got it" in terms of other types of mafia games?


----------



## Aries (Apr 10, 2017)

Wad join the DragonBall game pls, I need you to appear in one CR rm game before i hang up the boots


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 10, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Any town members main role is to put in work towards catching scum in the thread, any power role is secondary to that. Ability *reliance* is something I detest.


keyword, I said nothing of the sort.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 10, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> keyword, I said nothing of the sort.


Prioritizing keeping your role alive by not putting in as much effort in the game thread is ability reliance.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 10, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Prioritizing keeping your role alive by not putting in as much effort in the game thread is ability reliance.



its also categorically dumb

"oh shit im the doctor/cop so i gotta play lowkey and let the other townies catch scums attention they wont notice im playing scared haHAA"


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 10, 2017)

vig is fun tho cuz u dont have to be scared of getting vig'd


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 10, 2017)

tho it helps that vig has always been my best role i guess


----------



## Didi (Apr 10, 2017)

yeah it's like the most basic powerrole tell of all fucking time


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 10, 2017)

I need to play mafia. It's an itch that has been growing and growing. It's been so long since I last played.

But I still got 2 weeks of real life craziness to atend to 

@Hero @Superman @WolfPrinceKiba or anyone make sure you have a game ready when I'm done.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 10, 2017)

ITT we learn advanced basics on how to be the best mediocre mafia player.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 10, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Prioritizing keeping your role alive by not putting in as much effort in the game thread is ability reliance.


I never said you don't have to out effort towards the end goal. I said you have to balance the two. Being doctor doesn't mean you don't have to contribute or law lowkey in the bottom echelon of post count. But if my MO is the be scum hunter making 10 page a post then I am going to be less aggressive in order to maximize my overall efficiency. You don't have to agree with me, and you're a vet so hey you probably have the better argument. Just telling ya'll my opinion.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I need to play mafia. It's an itch that has been growing and growing. It's been so long since I last played.
> 
> But I still got 2 weeks of real life craziness to atend to
> 
> @Hero @Superman @WolfPrinceKiba or anyone make sure you have a game ready when I'm done.


You gonna forsake me like this


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 10, 2017)

Oh sorry.

@Dr. White


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 10, 2017)

>OBD games

you fucked up


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I need to play mafia. It's an itch that has been growing and growing. It's been so long since I last played.
> 
> But I still got 2 weeks of real life craziness to atend to
> 
> @Hero @Superman @WolfPrinceKiba or anyone make sure you have a game ready when I'm done.


The main reason my game is being delayed to late April is because I wanted to wait for you and a few others, who are either too busy with work or are suffering burnout.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 10, 2017)

I haven't paid much attention to OBD games lately.


----------



## Aries (Apr 10, 2017)

Seems even with the delay your gonna miss out on the dragonball game luffy again.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 10, 2017)

Seriously, I played one game there and it was the worst balanced game of my life.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Oh sorry.
> 
> @Dr. White


That's why I asked both forum sections. So that people can get better and possibly even get balls to sign up for stuff here. I meandered into your DR game and it was an amazing choice, then I went to OBD. 

It also makes for fun games like that JJBA one we just had even if it was nuts.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> Seems even with the delay your gonna miss out on the dragonball game luffy again.



Believe me I wanna play it.

But I really need to succeed at my current endeavor. I have to study every night and mafia would screw that up.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Seriously, I played one game there and it was the worst balanced game of my life.



thats the point

theyre all balanced poorly


----------



## Aries (Apr 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Believe me I wanna play it.
> 
> But I really need to succeed at my current endeavor. I have to study every night and mafia would screw that up.



I understand during time away crewing/doing mid terms for near a month was committed to responsibility. Its hard to juggle two things though got the opposite feel. No longer got that mafia itch, once done with this game and favs will call it a good run


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 10, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> thats the point
> 
> theyre all balanced poorly



No, really.

Mafia faction kills were tied to a single role. Lose that role and no kills anymore. Except for one BS conditional ability that never worked once.

Also town had like 10 ways of obtaining information. They had like 3 cops, 3 mason duos and a bunch of roles that knew someone else's identity just because.

Role reveals were banned but this didn't matter, town mass-hinted and swept the game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> No, really.
> 
> Mafia faction kills were tied to a single role. Lose that role and no kills anymore. Except for one BS conditional ability that never worked once.
> 
> ...



literally none of this is a new occurrence in an OBD game it's actually the norm rofl


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 10, 2017)

No one wants to play my game ddl...


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 10, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> literally none of this is a new occurrence in an OBD game it's actually the norm rofl


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 10, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> literally none of this is a new occurrence in an OBD game it's actually the norm rofl



> balance
> OBD game

Pick one.

Amiright ?


----------



## Aries (Apr 10, 2017)

Waiting for @MSAL @Marco @Savage to appear


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 10, 2017)

@Alwaysmind : Watch Grimgar if you haven't yet. It is basically D&D the anime and is awesome.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> No, really.
> 
> Mafia faction kills were tied to a single role. Lose that role and no kills anymore. Except for one BS conditional ability that never worked once.
> 
> ...


Yeah it's terrible.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > balance
> > OBD game
> 
> Pick one.
> ...



ur rite Jeroen

>Jeroen


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 10, 2017)

Dr. White started playing mafia here, so he might be the one that brings balance to the OBD.


----------



## Magic (Apr 10, 2017)

Eh, I don't know. They know this section exists, so they could read through a game and see they do it ass backwards. 

Oh well.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 10, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> ur rite Jeroen
> 
> >Jeroen



Rituals making me respond even though I got no response, Manlio.

> Manlio





RemChu said:


> Eh, I don't know. They know this section exists, so they could read through a game and see they do it ass backwards.
> 
> Oh well.



That would require them to care in the first place. 
Pretty sure they don't.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 10, 2017)

New obsession. Weirdly enough I only know of this now due to an amazing Zootopia comic:



This fanbase continues to output insanely good material.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 11, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> New obsession. Weirdly enough I only know of this now due to an amazing Zootopia comic:
> 
> 
> 
> This fanbase continues to output insanely good material.


That's funny cause that same exact premise from that comic strip was just highlighted in Remchu's occult thread in one of the responses.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 11, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> That's funny cause that same exact premise from that comic strip was just highlighted in Remchu's occult thread in one of the responses.


Checked it out, cool thread. Not surprising coming from Remchu.


----------



## Savage (Apr 11, 2017)

Aries said:


> Waiting for @MSAL @Marco @Savage to appear


And you shall be rewarded graciously for your patience

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (Apr 11, 2017)

Rohan said:


> @everyone, Our honourable member Gister is hosting his first Mafia game, a Death Note themed Mafia Lovers Game.
> 
> It is a 24 hours phase game and is expected to be over in three days.
> 
> ...



Only three player spots remain.


----------



## Cooler (Apr 11, 2017)

Aries said:


> @Dr. White who would you recommend from the OBD that would be up for a Mafia game and is a DragonBall fan? Going to need some replacements for the =game from the looks of it.
> 
> @Hero where's Savage at?



I'd be willing to join.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 11, 2017)

I just want you guys to know I love you all in a strictly platonic way.

Reactions: Friendly 3 | Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 11, 2017)

Superman said:


> No one wants to play my game ddl...



Would join but my free time is limited af  .... 

 though somehow I'm not  interested in playing mafia lately

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Hero (Apr 11, 2017)

Aries said:


> @Dr. White who would you recommend from the OBD that would be up for a Mafia game and is a DragonBall fan? Going to need some replacements for the =game from the looks of it.
> 
> @Hero where's Savage at?


Drunk in Vegas last time I checked


----------



## Aries (Apr 11, 2017)

Dragon ball Mafia roles will be sent out in a few minutes


----------



## Hero (Apr 11, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I need to play mafia. It's an itch that has been growing and growing. It's been so long since I last played.
> 
> But I still got 2 weeks of real life craziness to atend to
> 
> @Hero @Superman @WolfPrinceKiba or anyone make sure you have a game ready when I'm done.


I have to fill my game first lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 11, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Would join but my free time is limited af  ....
> 
> though somehow I'm not  interested in playing mafia lately



 It's ok...my game is not even half full. By time you get back to wanting to play it will be near full.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 12, 2017)

Hero said:


> Drunk in Vegas last time I checked


Ah he went to vegas too? Spring break?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 12, 2017)

Aries said:


> Dragon ball Mafia roles will be sent out in a few minutes


You liar


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 12, 2017)

Made a thread for mafia champions. Anyone who wants to be our representative, just post there:



@WolfPrinceKiba @RemChu @Law @Didi


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 12, 2017)

@Aries what was Masked Saiyan's role in the last game? He was OP after he took Janemba's (Reality Manipulation) just curious.


----------



## Hero (Apr 12, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Ah he went to vegas too? Spring break?


No. duringthe week to visit a friend


----------



## Magic (Apr 12, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Made a thread for mafia champions. Anyone who wants to be our representative, just post there:
> 
> 
> 
> @WolfPrinceKiba @RemChu @Law @Didi


We should notify ppl in the OBD as well?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 12, 2017)

Feel free to do that, I don't know most of them.


----------



## Magic (Apr 12, 2017)

I was joking. They have very smart players but they play a different game pretty much.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 13, 2017)

what to do when u r dead


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 13, 2017)

Catamount said:


> what to do when u r dead


be on the receiving end of cpr  from a hot X (up to your preference)

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 13, 2017)

Catamount said:


> what to do when u r dead



Eat brains.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 13, 2017)

Oh ew.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 13, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Oh ew.



If you don't like it, stop being dead.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 13, 2017)

and be awesome instead?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 13, 2017)

Catamount said:


> and be awesome instead?



I thought you were awesome dead and alive. 
Guess I was mistaken...


----------



## Catamount (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Jeroen (Apr 13, 2017)

Catamount said:


>

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 13, 2017)

ok, i'll continue hating on you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 13, 2017)

Catamount said:


> ok, i'll continue hating on you



That's better!


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 13, 2017)

hate makes you stronger, or older one or the other

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 13, 2017)

the age talk stops NOW

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 13, 2017)

happy birthday?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 13, 2017)

never


----------



## Tiger (Apr 13, 2017)

Catamount is old, but not as old as me and Waffles.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 13, 2017)

Catamount is adult, but not as old as Law, who is as old as Waffles has been few years ago.


----------



## Didi (Apr 13, 2017)

waffles is the oldest human being alive

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Apr 13, 2017)

Catamount said:


> what to do when u r dead


Rise again harder and stronger

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 13, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Catamount is adult, but not as old as Law, who is as old as Waffles has been few years ago.


Do you like adult toys?


----------



## hammer (Apr 13, 2017)

@RemChu sorry for going off topic, I just like the set


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 13, 2017)

Law said:


> Catamount is old, but not as old as me and Waffles.





Catamount said:


> Catamount is adult, but not as old as Law, who is as old as Waffles has been few years ago.





Didi said:


> waffles is the oldest human being alive



Look at these whippersnappers smh.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## hammer (Apr 13, 2017)

I been on here so long it's hard to imagine I am not the same age as the other oldfags

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 13, 2017)

hammer said:


> @RemChu sorry for going off topic, I just like the set


After all that godhood doom stuff and battleworld(?) Miles gets to exist in the new main marvel world with this family and he patrols NY, while Peter is with the avengers or whatever doing missions globally.

So yes 616 Miles is the same one from the ultimate universe.

I have to say even though I really love the amazing spiderman's green goblin and hobgoblin design, The Ultimate versions are sooooo nice. Like demonic hulk beast. So good. 

I do not like the ultimate venom you see during Miles story though, way too bulky for my taste.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 13, 2017)

So the adult toys question is irrelevant already well ok as you wish





hammer said:


> I been on here so long it's hard to imagine I am not the same age as the other oldfags


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2017)

so, who is gonna be @Law 's new co-mod once @Marco is formally pronounced dead? 

new poll maybe?


----------



## hammer (Apr 14, 2017)

RemChu said:


> After all that godhood doom stuff and battleworld(?) Miles gets to exist in the new main marvel world with this family and he patrols NY, while Peter is with the avengers or whatever doing missions globally.
> 
> So yes 616 Miles is the same one from the ultimate universe.
> 
> ...


so what happened to the 616 Miles if he just showed up in the main universe


----------



## Magic (Apr 14, 2017)

hammer said:


> so what happened to the 616 Miles if he just showed up in the main universe


I'm not sure, don't think he existed o.o?

he saved some cosmic dude during the battle worlds thing and that guy adds him+his family/friends to the new verse.

just lol...


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 14, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> so, who is gonna be @Law 's new co-mod once @Marco is formally pronounced dead?
> 
> new poll maybe?


 I'll go, already have the big avy so they don't need to spend much time converting me.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## hammer (Apr 14, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I'm not sure, don't think he existed o.o?
> 
> he saved some cosmic dude during the battle worlds thing and that guy adds him+his family/friends to the new verse.
> 
> just lol...


it's hard to tell what's going on when you need to read every single fucking comic


----------



## Magic (Apr 14, 2017)

hammer said:


> it's hard to tell what's going on when you need to read every single fucking comic





> During the events of the 2015 "" storyline, both the Ultimate Marvel universe and the mainstream  universe are destroyed. Miles manages to survive the destruction by infiltrating an escape ship designed by the . After eight years in stasis, Miles awakens on the planet , a new planet created from the remains of the various alternate Earths that had been destroyed. Miles is reunited with Earth-616's Peter Parker and the other surviving 616 heroes, who battle against Doctor Doom, who has used newly acquired powers to appoint himself a God Emperor over the planet. At the conclusion of the storyline, the Ultimate Universe is wiped out of existence, but the , in gratitude for Miles' earlier compassion to him, arranges for Earth-616 to be restored, with Miles and his family among its inhabitants


----------



## hammer (Apr 14, 2017)

yea I went threw that comic series recently, didn;t read the start.  so the best thing to do if I live in marvel is to carry a moldy hamburger?

also the website I use to read comics is down


----------



## Magic (Apr 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 14, 2017)

> SMU talk
the job ruined this shit for life


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 14, 2017)

So I went and made an impulsive purcahse: a NES Classic Mini.

I heard it was being discontinued, so I went to the Brailian version of Ebay to check if it was worth buying since the price should go up soon. It was a little more expensive than I expected (about 190 dollars), but then I looked at the list of games and decided I needed it badly.

I'm still wondering whether that was a good idea. But the idea of playing Zelda on a big screen with remastered sound and a real controller is appealing. And if I dislike it, I can always sell it for double the price a few months from now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Savage (Apr 14, 2017)

Sup convo thread

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2017)

New Kendrick Lamar album.............................


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 15, 2017)

RemChu said:


> New Kendrick Lamar album.............................


is fire?


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Dr. White (Apr 15, 2017)

This coming from a dude who's 90% percent 60/70's rock/heavy metal fan and only listens to 90's rap and modern day rap like J cole and Kendrick


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2017)

DNA


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 15, 2017)

RemChu said:


> DNA


----------



## hammer (Apr 15, 2017)

I was thinking of starting a fansubbing group, is it worth it?


----------



## Catamount (Apr 15, 2017)

tfw dat ass has a negative meaning


----------



## Catamount (Apr 15, 2017)

why am i supposed to care about photoshop if it's about the real ass shaking sexy or not sexy 
the thing is that the chick on the gif is not what's called ''balance''. the opposite of it.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 15, 2017)

hammer said:


> I was thinking of starting a fansubbing group, is it worth it?


What is your goal with it? Money? Better quality than current groups have for specific series? Other? 

Not sure if it's particularly worth it on a monetary scale    other than that it could be.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## hammer (Apr 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> What is your goal with it? Money? Better quality than current groups have for specific series? Other?
> 
> Not sure if it's particularly worth it on a monetary scale    other than that it could be.


Chinese subtitles suck, they do it word by word off of google translate, so something like "why are they fixating on this" translate into someone complaining about a fixed price.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 15, 2017)

hammer said:


> Chinese subtitles suck, they do it word by word off of google translate, so something like "why are they fixating on this" translate into someone complaining about a fixed price.


Fair, well you could make something out of it, though most likely your only source of income to sustain it would be user donations. Though if you have your own website like Viki for kdramas (an whatnot)  could also generate revenue from premium memberships/ads...etc. 

Personally I don't see Chinese content often, though  every now and then there is a Chinese anime or show (like watching Quan Zhi Gao Shou atm) and the subs are quite garbagio. But the better you are at something the more likely you can make a business out of it anyways.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 15, 2017)

Catamount said:


> why am i supposed to care about photoshop if it's about the real ass shaking sexy or not sexy
> the thing is that the chick on the gif is not what's called ''balance''. the opposite of it.


???
You just said "Why do I care about photoshop if the real ass is not that and sexy". That completely sidesteps the factor of photoshop, aka chicks with assess that they cover up with photoshop..Like you are legit being butters from Southpark lmao. Kendrick doesn't give a darn about that hollywood nonsense, he cares about appealing to real life chicks and real life people...Even if you believe the chick in that photo is extreme (which once again if you're a chick I'd love to see you ass lmao, and if you're a guy compare it to your girls') the point is to except natural unedited beauty for what it is. Trying to mold yourself on some new age societal expectations is nonsense and apart of the modern female struggle. 

The point is those photos in said magazine can be edited to relieve such natural features creating a false perception of perfection to the benefit of people like marketers/ rich ass people who can afford to mitigate natural "imperfections". Like I said, real recognize real, and this isn't to say a modern day 10 can't be real, rather there is a ridiculous belief that women look 100% like they do in magazines and that the everyday women should conform to said unrealistic standards in order to be "beautiful" which is absolutely ridiculous.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hammer (Apr 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Fair, well you could make something out of it, though most likely your only source of income to sustain it would be user donations. Though if you have your own website like Viki for kdramas (an whatnot)  could also generate revenue from premium memberships/ads...etc.
> 
> Personally I don't see Chinese content often, though  every now and then there is a Chinese anime or show (like watching Quan Zhi Gao Shou atm) and the subs are quite garbagio. But the better you are at something the more likely you can make a business out of it anyways.


well originally I was thinking of doing American/British shows because it will be easier for me to translate English to Chinese, if you think manhua would also be a good route I think that sounds interesting.


I know very little about these kind of things so I wouldn't know were to begin, I mean of course a team to start since I most likely can only do the script


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 15, 2017)

hammer said:


> Who would I talk to? Also I'm nervous to do it alone


I've no idea tbh   I'm a pretty terrible animanga guy I just watch whatever, never pay much focus to what groups are doing it whereas some people will only watch stuff if done by a specific crew.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## hammer (Apr 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I've no idea tbh   I'm a pretty terrible animanga guy I just watch whatever, never pay much focus to what groups are doing it whereas some people will only watch stuff if done by a specific crew.


well yea, I mean back in the day we didn't have much choice.  I remember when we all used dattabyo even though they were one of the worst


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 15, 2017)

True that 
Hey @Viole1369  do you know any amazing sub groups that hammer could talk to?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## hammer (Apr 15, 2017)

I was also thinking it's so easy to get high quality western media videos, maybe I could start my own group specifically for the Asian audiences, but I don't have money for that


----------



## Viole (Apr 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> True that
> Hey @Viole1369  do you know any amazing sub groups that hammer could talk to?


nah, Im a manga ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 15, 2017)

people still posting in game thread

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 15, 2017)

Classical Dragonball mafia night posts


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 15, 2017)

Gotta love the booty, and maybe it'll love you back


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 15, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> Gotta love the booty, and maybe it'll love you back


I love the booty, but the booty has forsaken me.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 15, 2017)

I think the only time I ever saw people not night posting was when I allowed night posting in a game.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Tiger (Apr 15, 2017)

@Aries want me to delete night posts?


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I love the booty, but the booty has forsaken me.


May the forsaken be forgiving, and the booty show love to you


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 15, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> May the forsaken be forgiving, and the booty show love to you


Papa bless

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 15, 2017)

Law said:


> @Aries want me to delete night posts?



It's cool, will leave it there for now. will give a warning though


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2017)

I saw the new 2 fast movie.

Good stuff.


----------



## hammer (Apr 15, 2017)

man how do some series stay good for so long while other are shit for half the time


----------



## hammer (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 15, 2017)

hammer said:


> man how do some series stay good for so long while other are shit for half the time



 Name these series that are still good after going on so long.


----------



## hammer (Apr 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> Name these series that are still good after going on so long.


Final fucking Fantasy


----------



## hammer (Apr 15, 2017)

there's also The Simpsons


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> Name these series that are still good after going on so long.


South Park


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 15, 2017)

hammer said:


> Final fucking Fantasy





hammer said:


> there's also The Simpsons



....you have not named one yet...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 15, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> South Park



......Ok that is one.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 15, 2017)

Zelda its still good.

Though that's more like it's finally becoming good again after being shit for years.


----------



## hammer (Apr 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> ....you have not named one yet...


how can you not like those


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 15, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Zelda its still good.
> 
> Though that's more like it's finally becoming good again after being shit for years.



 I will disagree until I play breath of the wild...and twilight princess....hhhhhmmmmm actually I will agree anyway...BUT do not dare say Mario.



hammer said:


> how can you not like those



 As an avid final fantasy fan I can not express hard enough the disappoint that is xiii and its follow ups. I did not have a chance to play xi, can not afford xiv, and I have yet to even unwrap and play type 0 or xv...dissidia was eh.

 As for the Simpsons....I am sorry but I am not even assed enough to sit down and watch more then a few eps a season for the last decade.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2017)

you haven't played twilight princess?!?!


----------



## hammer (Apr 15, 2017)

superman not playing/watching dis shit


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 15, 2017)

RemChu said:


> you haven't played twilight princess?!?!



 I...never finished...did not get far before the wiI had to go...


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2017)

hammer said:


> how can you not like those


twilight princess is beautiful though :0,
wind waker too.

I would have enjoyed skyward more if my wiimote/ nunchuck didnt get fucked up but that game was great too. Some nice moments and story telling.


----------



## hammer (Apr 15, 2017)

RemChu said:


> twilight princess is beautiful though :0,
> wind waker too.
> 
> I would have enjoyed skyward more if my wiimote/ nunchuck didnt get fucked up but that game was great too. Some nice moments and story telling.


I mean yea I never played twilight princess but it looks wonderful

wind waker was dope b ut that one puzzle to get a piece of the triforce was a bitch


fuck sliding picures


----------



## Tiger (Apr 16, 2017)

Superman said:


> ....you have not named one yet...



Was close to negging until I read...



Superman said:


> As an avid final fantasy fan I can not express hard enough the disappoint that is xiii and its follow ups. I did not have a chance to play xi, can not afford xiv, and I have yet to even unwrap and play type 0 or xv...dissidia was eh.



I understand now. My initial reaction to be annoyed came from my continued love for the classics prior to 7.

But XIV is good, and if you did the math on time and money, you'd only pretend you couldn't afford it if you were a fool lying to yourself. It could definitely be accurate to say you don't have time to get into XIV, as that's the biggest problem.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 16, 2017)

Happy Easter guys an gals

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 16, 2017)

I haven't played Skyward, Phantom Hourglass or Spirit Tracks.

But I keep hearing those three games are the worst thing to ever happen to zelda.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 16, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I haven't played Skyward, Phantom Hourglass or Spirit Tracks.
> 
> But I keep hearing those three games are the worst thing to ever happen to zelda.



I liked all 3. 

> worst thing to ever happen to Zelda
> ever

I'm guessing CDI games still are ignored.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 16, 2017)

Law said:


> I understand now. My initial reaction to be annoyed came from my continued love for the classics prior to 7.
> 
> But XIV is good, and if you did the math on time and money, you'd only pretend you couldn't afford it if you were a fool lying to yourself. It could definitely be accurate to say you don't have time to get into XIV, as that's the biggest problem.



 Such an old man response. Yes I too have a love for the ones prior to 7, though I consider 7-9 the last great stretch with 10 also great and 12 at least good.

 And I am thinking subscription fee when I mention XIV...and yes I would not have time for it especially when up against others games I would like to play.



Mr. Waffles said:


> I liked all 3.
> 
> > worst thing to ever happen to Zelda
> > ever
> ...



 Yes.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 16, 2017)

Superman said:


> Yes.



That wasn't a question.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That wasn't a question.



And  that was not and answer.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 16, 2017)

Superman said:


> And  that was not and answer.



Sure it wasn't.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Sure it wasn't.




 Thank you for believing me.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 16, 2017)

Superman said:


> Thank you for believing me.



I always believe you, you know that.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 16, 2017)

I only played 6 among the FF games and never bothered to beat it.

Judge me.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 16, 2017)

I mean, World of Ruin is kind of boring.


----------



## Santí (Apr 16, 2017)

Think I'm the only person here who avidly plays XIV


----------



## Santí (Apr 16, 2017)

Other than Mysti of course, but Mysti isn't "here" so to speak


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 16, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I only played 6 among the FF games and never bothered to beat it.
> 
> Judge me.





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I mean, World of Ruin is kind of boring.



You are a terrible person.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 16, 2017)

Superman said:


> You are a terrible person.


I must not even be a person then

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I must not even be a person then



.....yes.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 16, 2017)

Superman said:


> .....yes.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>



​


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 16, 2017)

Superman said:


> ​


rip

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Apr 16, 2017)

Superman said:


> Such an old man response. Yes I too have a love for the ones prior to 7, though I consider 7-9 the last great stretch with 10 also great and 12 at least good.
> 
> And I am thinking subscription fee when I mention XIV...and yes I would not have time for it especially when up against others games I would like to play.
> Yes.



You can afford $10 per month. In fact, if you had the TIME to play a game like that, you would be _saving money_ overall by paying that $10 each month. Don't test me, I've written essays on this.

If you don't have the time, that's 100% reasonable, and it's why I don't play online games anymore as well.



Santi said:


> Think I'm the only person here who avidly plays XIV



I played XIV for about 16 months, in a few different spurts, I'd say. I was a Lancer.


----------



## Didi (Apr 16, 2017)

Mmo's are boring
Only one I ever liked was LotrO but that was mostly because I'm quite the Tolkien nerd so walking around in Middle Earth was amazing in and of itself

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 16, 2017)

Law said:


> You can afford $10 per month. In fact, if you had the TIME to play a game like that, you would be _saving money_ overall by paying that $10 each month. Don't test me, I've written essays on this.
> 
> If you don't have the time, that's 100% reasonable, and it's why I don't play online games anymore as well.
> 
> ...



ah ye olde "the money u save playing video games every night instead of going out and spending money on getting drunk or whatever" argument


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 16, 2017)

Haven't played a game this hilarious since like 2012.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 16, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> ah ye olde "the money u save playing video games every night instead of going out and spending money on getting drunk or whatever" argument


Or it could be saving money compared to buying a $60 new release.


----------



## Aries (Apr 16, 2017)

It begs the question... Should DragonBall have a third game to complete the trilogy?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2017)

Aries said:


> It begs the question... Should DragonBall have a third game to complete the trilogy?


Thought you were retiring....


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Haven't played a game this hilarious since like 2012.


Can you link me to that?


----------



## Aries (Apr 16, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Thought you were retiring....



That depends, I'm still sticking through with after Favorites its more or less through but have been open about doing one more game if it catches my interest. 2 games come to mind. WWE because don't think I did the theme a favor when I tried to host it or DragonBall to complete the trilogy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 16, 2017)

Sigh


----------



## Aries (Apr 16, 2017)

I'm voting for Lazlo as the greatest new addition to Mafia. He's the Big Dawg Now

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2017)

Aries said:


> That depends, I'm still sticking through with after Favorites its more or less through but have been open about doing one more game if it catches my interest. 2 games come to mind. WWE because don't think I did the theme a favor when I tried to host it or DragonBall to complete the trilogy.



Why do you say trilogy, it's like you've already made your mind up. See how this one ends first. Usually third movie kinda sucks.


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> Sigh


cucked


----------



## Aries (Apr 16, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Why do you say trilogy, it's like you've already made your mind up. See how this one ends first. Usually third movie kinda sucks.



Nah saying trilogy as it sounds better then saying a third DragonBall game. Has more umph factor. For now just throwing it out there. Ill bring it back when DragonBall game is done and start working on Favorites

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2017)

down for it, the ppl will be *

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 16, 2017)

Aries said:


> Nah saying trilogy as it sounds better then saying a third DragonBall game. Has more umph factor. For now just throwing it out there. Ill bring it back when DragonBall game is done and start working on Favorites


You could help me co-host/advertise for my game after DBZ


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 16, 2017)

CRic Flair

@Aries


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 16, 2017)

Has @Marco died?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 16, 2017)

yep

law needs to train another sith...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 16, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> You could help me co-host/advertise for my game after DBZ


We'll see



Superman said:


> CRic Flair
> 
> @Aries


Leave the Memories Alone. Woo tangy woo crispy. RIC Flair is a Mr. waffles or Law. I'm one of those old school guys who is still wrassling in this current. I'm either Cena, HHH or da Undertakah of Mafio Vasto

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 16, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> yep
> 
> law needs to train another sith...


I'll be the Kylo to his Vader.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 16, 2017)

Aries said:


> We'll see
> 
> 
> Leave the Memories Alone. Woo tangy woo crispy. RIC Flair is a Mr. waffles or Law. I'm one of those old school guys who is still wrassling in this current. I'm either Cena, HHH or da Undertakah of Mafio Vasto



 No you keep retiring...you keep coming back!



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I'll be the Kylo to his Vader.



  That would be a tyranny of a completely different level...would you get rid of Law quickly after?....like you obviously did Marco...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 17, 2017)

Where is Marco, it's scary


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 17, 2017)

Did he mention any up and coming things like work, school, relationships...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 17, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Did he mention any up and coming things like work, school, relationships...





Marco said:


> Psychic, make the first dayphase 48 hours. You can thank me later.



his last (and only post in that game thread)

thx Marco


----------



## Aries (Apr 17, 2017)

Superman said:


> No you keep retiring...you keep coming back!




Its Lazlos Yard now Vasto. Hes the true Phenom of Mafia


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 17, 2017)

Damn, Marco was my first scum quadron leader


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 17, 2017)

my first 6 games or so as mafia he was on my team. it was weird. 

good ol platinum games (which we won)


----------



## Aries (Apr 17, 2017)

@Marco my nakama come back!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 17, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> my first 6 games or so as mafia he was on my team. it was weird.
> 
> good ol platinum games (which we won)


We should have won Dressrosa


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 17, 2017)

Aries said:


> @Marco my nakama come back!


Goddamn it that scene always breaks my heart...


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 17, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> We should have won Dressrosa


I played alongside him in COTH, damn great leader, probably wouldn't have made it as far without his help, in the QT it was awesome planning our next moves, I may have just met him, but I already miss the guy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 17, 2017)

Aries said:


> @Marco my nakama come back!


Fuck Aries


The memories. That scene sucked as a kid

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2017)

Kendrick about to play in the cochella


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 17, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> Can you link me to that?


It was on another forum and a long time ago, already gone by now. 

I was a dick when I hosted, I remember one game I made myself the final boss as the host

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2017)

Anyone have Marco on discord or his phone number? :0


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 17, 2017)

Just came to say fuck you @RemChu

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rohan (Apr 17, 2017)

Hello Everyone!

Our honorable host SoulKiller is hosting a Death Note 24 Hour Phase Mafia Game. We need 15 players in order for the game to start. If you are interested in playing please sign up here : Reznor. The game will also feature prizes given to all players in the game.

Thanks for your time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2017)

Ai said:


> Just came to say fuck you @RemChu


LOL what for.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 17, 2017)

RemChu said:


> LOL what for.


Cause


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2017)

"I don't know if those cops are exaggerated or realistic, and that just sucks."
Cops point guns at spiderman, "you have till the count of 3" 
Spidey tries to tell them he is here to help.
"Take him down! "
Spider is bloody on the floor next panel. 

Too real. 

"Officier I'm unharmed"
"He has a gun!"
*bang bang bang*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2017)

@RemChu 

 Where did you get that sig with the school girl and tentacle monster holding hands!?


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> ah ye olde "the money u save playing video games every night instead of going out and spending money on getting drunk or whatever" argument



Hasn't stopped being correct. For probably more reasons than you've given thought to.



Dr. White said:


> Did he mention any up and coming things like work, school, relationships...



Nope.



Rohan said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Our honorable host SoulKiller is hosting a Death Note 24 Hour Phase Mafia Game. We need 15 players in order for the game to start. If you are interested in playing please sign up here : Link removed. The game will also feature prizes given to all players in the game.
> 
> Thanks for your time!



Thanks for the heads-up, Rohan!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 17, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> We should have won Dressrosa


Lol the bort club was too damn OP and didn't help we couldn't communicate our abilities. Also a lot of bus throwing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 17, 2017)

I fucked up in giving you only one kill and making the other one conditional.

Still not sure if you would have won with another kill, but it would have made things more balanced.

I fixed that in RWBY by adding the grimm mechanic. That's the first game I made where I was satisfied with the balance.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 17, 2017)

I hope Marco is ok and just busy irl

On a different note, im thinking of starting a mafia game, either later tonight or the following days.

15-20 people to enter, somewhat vanilla as it will have standard roles as well as some not so standard.

You guys cool with that, possibly interested?

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Catamount (Apr 17, 2017)

Law said:


> Nope.


didn't you say he was moving out or something


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 17, 2017)

Fite me @Santi


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 17, 2017)

Superman said:


> @RemChu
> 
> Where did you get that sig with the school girl and tentacle monster holding hands!?





Catamount said:


> didn't you say he was moving out or something



interesting avy

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 17, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> interesting avy


:metacat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 17, 2017)

Catamount said:


> :metacat


I see your mega cat and raise you...
...

......


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2017)

Catamount said:


> didn't you say he was moving out or something



Quite a while ago. Since the 31st, he basically disappeared.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 17, 2017)

He used to post on his phone a lot so even if that was true it's a moot point.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 17, 2017)

Ok, I get it. Lets all play young detectives.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 17, 2017)

> posts after Law and Wad
> says young

I am always ruining the moment
smh

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 17, 2017)

Catamount said:


> > posts after Law and Wad
> > says young
> 
> I am always ruining the moment
> smh



i dont know what you're talking about im still young

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 17, 2017)

What's up Waddington


----------



## Catamount (Apr 17, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> i dont know what you're talking about im still young


dat fire inside


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 17, 2017)

Ai said:


> What's up Waddington



sup oreo how u been
u and parka almost threw that vanilla game 



Catamount said:


> dat fire inside




used to be one of my favorite songs as a teen


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 17, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> sup oreo how u been
> u and parka almost threw that vanilla game
> 
> 
> ...


Can't complain

And yeah, that was a bad performance for sure.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 17, 2017)

nah not really it was just the no-show on the last day phase almost turned the MyLo situation on its head

a bad performance would have been @Didi that game 

who ive now elected to represent our community

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 17, 2017)

An accurate representation would be Lazlo or NF

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 17, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> nah not really it was just the no-show on the last day phase almost turned the MyLo situation on its head
> 
> a bad performance would have been @Didi that game
> 
> who ive now elected to represent our community


In Didi we trust


----------



## Didi (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm OG baller 
Fucking gnats can't touch me


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 17, 2017)

> OG

Bitch, I am the Oreo Tower


----------



## Didi (Apr 17, 2017)

Who are you again?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 17, 2017)

The disrespect


----------



## Catamount (Apr 17, 2017)

lol afi i am silver and cold silver and silent uu-ooo


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 17, 2017)

Catamount said:


> lol afi i am silver and cold silver and silent uu-ooo


The leaving song part 2, girls not grey


----------



## Santí (Apr 17, 2017)

Ai said:


> Fite me @Santi



Meet me at the Wolve's Den, you fucking casual.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2017)

Someone needs to explain to me who Lazlo is.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 17, 2017)

Law said:


> Someone needs to explain to me who Lazlo is.


Player from Naruto battledome who took noobing to ridiculous levels. Don't know if I can explain everything since the game is going on but just know it was pretty hilarious/atrocious.


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 17, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Player from Naruto battledome who took noobing to ridiculous levels. Don't know if I can explain everything since the game is going on but just know it was pretty hilarious/atrocious.


OBD Slayers/current DBK Nostalgia levels of atrocious?


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 17, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> OBD Slayers/current DBK Nostalgia levels of atrocious?


The jury is still out


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 17, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 17, 2017)

Law said:


> Someone needs to explain to me who Lazlo is.



He gave out one of the most legendary game debut performance in DragonBall Mafia Kai. The bar has been set so high I fear no newbie will ever match it again


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2017)

Wew going to need some vaseline for this one.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 17, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Wew going to need some vaseline for this one.


Kate Upton as a slutty schoolgirl.  Wellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

I'll be back.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2017)

Airs thursday on spike tv. 

>Thursday no class or work.

*clears schedule
*cancels dates
*turns off phone


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2017)

That pose at 10 seconds

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 17, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 17, 2017)

MFW Mafia actually won that game since not voting counts as a self-vote and thus Parka had 2 votes and i had 1 on Alwaysmind

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 17, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> The leaving song part 2, girls not grey


be my celluloid dream


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 17, 2017)

Catamount said:


> be my celluloid dream


I could be your


----------



## Catamount (Apr 18, 2017)

Can't, at work, some other time :3

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tiger (Apr 18, 2017)

Gogeta said:


> MFW Mafia actually won that game since not voting counts as a self-vote and thus Parka had 2 votes and i had 1 on Alwaysmind



I'm guessing Psychic just copy/pasted the rules, and wasn't thinking about that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 18, 2017)

Gogeta said:


> MFW Mafia actually won that game since not voting counts as a self-vote and thus Parka had 2 votes and i had 1 on Alwaysmind




ssssssssssshhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Melodie (Apr 18, 2017)

Gogeta said:


> MFW Mafia actually won that game since not voting counts as a self-vote and thus Parka had 2 votes and i had 1 on Alwaysmind


rigged

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 18, 2017)

SO COOL


----------



## Araragi (Apr 18, 2017)

Deedums for mafia rep 2017

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 18, 2017)

Law said:


> I'm guessing Psychic just copy/pasted the rules, and wasn't thinking about that.


It is a dumb rule anyway.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 18, 2017)

I've never understood the point of forcing people to vote.

If town wants to lose, you have to respect that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 18, 2017)

It's the 4th Mafamendment.

Town shall town with the purpose to win, but with no inherent effort and shall lose instead with pride.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 18, 2017)

The 10 Commandments of Town:

1- Town gonna town.
2- Town will always choose the path of least effort.
3- If a townie is given the choice to kill, they will kill, regardless of what the other options are.
4- A town vig will target the one the majority of town suspects, after all other alternatives have been exhausted.
5- Town will believe in any information if that allows them to pass on scumhunting for a day phase.
6- Town shall claim. If town cannot claim, they shall hint. If they cannot hint, they shall inactifag.
7- Town will read the rules of the game, if and only if they can use that as an argument to get someone else lynched.
8- In every town, there will always be a player who believes no-lynching is the best strategy available, and is willing to argue for it. Corollary: that person will be lynched first.
9- Town is willing to employ all of their free time, their energy and their internet data to argue for their right of not doing anything on Day 1.
10- Town will pursue, seize or accept any chance they have at switching to a faction that is not town.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 18, 2017)

None of those apply to me, that is why I'm the best townie. 8 used to apply but I never got lynched for it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Apr 18, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> It is a dumb rule anyway.



Before I came up with that rule, failure to vote came with a warning, and eventually a modkill.

And when it started to be used, you praised it as a good idea.

So shove off with your bad attitude, lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 18, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The 10 Commandments of Town:
> 
> 1- Town gonna town.
> 2- Town will always choose the path of least effort.
> ...



We have to threadmark this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 18, 2017)

The 7th and 10th one suck.


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 18, 2017)

Those are some golden commandments

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 18, 2017)

11. If the vig actually manages to kill more than one scum, it's WAD

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 18, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> 11. If the vig actually manages to kill more than one scum, it's WAD



The stroking going on here.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 18, 2017)

actually agree


----------



## Catamount (Apr 18, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> 6- Town shall claim. If town cannot claim, they shall hint. If they cannot hint, they shall inactifag.


This one is so me

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 18, 2017)

Law said:


> Before I came up with that rule, failure to vote came with a warning, and eventually a modkill.
> 
> And when it started to be used, you praised it as a good idea.
> 
> So shove off with your bad attitude, lol


Opinions change as one gains a superior grasp of the game. I don't remember not voting resulting in modkills, so it certainly is an improvement over that.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 18, 2017)

Failing to post and vote used to be painted under the same brush. Activity = posting AND voting.

Most places require a vote in order to play their games, and I'm frankly fine with that. But this community can't handle that level of commitment. 

Changing it so that not voting was a self-vote was about 4 years ago, maybe 5.

Having no consequence for not voting is piss poor, in my opinion. I don't believe your grasp has become superior, if this is the direction you're going. Players shouldn't be coddled any more than they already are. Having it be a self-vote is the best compromise to not mod-killing half the players of NF every other game.

Carebear bullshit communities that have no penalties for inactivity at all aren't of interest to me. Intentionally withholding votes is a shit way to play mafia, end of. And inactivity has never been a valid excuse for consequences. A self-vote is incredibly minor, and I find it hard to believe you of all people think games should be even MORE lenient than that. 

Fuck sakes.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Disagree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 18, 2017)

Law said:


> Failing to post and vote used to be painted under the same brush. Activity = posting AND voting.
> 
> Most places require a vote in order to play their games, and I'm frankly fine with that. But this community can't handle that level of commitment.
> 
> ...



I have a different philosophy.

A competitive game is one where you just ban whatever practices are unfair or broken, then leave the players to do whatever they think will lead them to victory. It's not the host's job to try to artificially make them better at the game, and that's what I would call "coddling" the players.

The host's job is to make a player where skill is rewarded and lack of it leads to defeat. Laziness should be punished with losing the game, and that's it.

I only enforce posting in my games because a player who doesn't post is impossible to read. And that hinders competition, because it makes the game one of chance where you are trying to guess if they are inactifagging intentionally, or just busy irl. So forcing everyone to post ensures the skill is rewarded, by giving players a chance to scumhunt everyone.

But voting? Not a necessity in that regard.

I take my notion of how competitive games should be from this article, and I recommend everyone who likes games to read it : 

I believe if you make good games, people will tend to form competitive communities naturally and try to get better at those games. Sure, there will always be the lazy veterans, but those are like cockroaches, it's pointless to try to get rid of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tiger (Apr 18, 2017)

We will never agree. Lmao.

This:

"A competitive game is one where you just ban whatever practices are unfair or broken"

I had to read that three times to realize it wasn't sarcasm.

The more I hear about what you guys do on TS, the more I know it's not a place I'd ever want to play. Just remove all parts of mafia you don't like and that makes the game better. Ok...just wow you guys. You honestly believe this, I can see that.

I have a similar situation with a co-worker who runs D&D campaigns the same way. He just removes all the parts of the rules he doesn't like, and doesn't bother with xp or knowledge skills, or charisma, and believes all decisions should just be made on the spot so no one ever has to open the rule book.

And he honestly believes it's better...and who am I to argue? It's just not D&D anymore, and not a game I'd ever play.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 18, 2017)

Law said:


> Failing to post and vote used to be painted under the same brush. Activity = posting AND voting.
> 
> Most places require a vote in order to play their games, and I'm frankly fine with that. But this community can't handle that level of commitment.
> 
> ...


I'm one of those that believes in no coddling of players. It is why I have argued against role revealing time and again. I don't see how having a consequence for not voting beyond the obvious you don't get a say in whose lynched which could lead to consequences for your faction, is really necessary.  

It is a minor thing in the grand scheme but in the rare case it could affect the outcome of a game, such as Psychic's, I would prefer it to not exist. I don't think those players that actually do give a damn should have extra hurdles thanks to those that don't.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 18, 2017)

Law said:


> We will never agree. Lmao.
> 
> This:
> 
> ...



This has nothing to do with TS.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 18, 2017)

What DDL feels isn't 1:1 indicative of what is standard on The Syndicate. What is standard is:

-No role revealing 
-No info dumping
-Role madness is less about making raw power roles and making global/quirky mechanics.

The only pretty common thing in their games I don't enjoy is that every night kill is janitored, including town vigs. I have argued against it on there, as I have never been one to shy away from giving my view.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 18, 2017)

Also you used a single sentence to strawman my whole argument. I didn't mean a host should do nothing except ban the broken stuff. What I mean is that the *restrictions made to the players *should only aim to remove the broken aspects of the game. But of course, the host has a number of other jobs to do, including designing a game that is fun, complex, engaging, etc, besides one that rewards skilled play.

Using your example, of course the DnD host should aim to create something fun instead of just copying a rulebook. But what that host shouldn't do, is force players to use a certain spell because he thinks it's his job to ensure the high level of skill.

He should make a game where the players can choose their playstyle, and the game will stay fun, deep, and skill-rewarding even if they do.


----------



## Savage (Apr 18, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The 10 Commandments of Town:
> 
> 1- Town gonna town.
> 2- Town will always choose the path of least effort.
> ...


I fux with this


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 18, 2017)

For example, in the RWBY game, I created a mechanic that gave Mafia extra kills if they successfully lynched townies, and designed it in a way that mafia needed those extra kills to have a chance of winning. So the game would be heavily affected by who was playing better in the day phase.

I then made a number of powerful investigations and manipulation abilities and gave them to town, made a bunch of potentially dominating deception abilities and gave them to mafia, and once the game started, I left it on auto-pilot. No vote restrictions, very lax post restrictions, no host interference.

Town procceeded to get wrecked, but that's on them, not me. They were given every tool they needed to win. The game would have (likely) stayed balanced if town had done their best to win. But they didn't, so their funeral.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 18, 2017)

As someone who is in three D&D campaigns at the moment, the games I enjoy the most use the Players Handbook as the core foundation then make adjustments to fit the kind of game they're running. One of my DMs bans ritual casting as he thinks it makes spellcasting too mundane, in that you don't have to worry about expending a resource. If I DM'd I would make a lot of changes to improve the classes, add some new rules for things that don't have ones and potentially change ones I think are ill thought out.

Fifth edition is a great template that can be homebrewed to fit the kind of play you want. Your co-worker seems to take that to an extreme I wouldn't enjoy, as I prefer to understand the rules by which I play. Any changes I would make as a DM would be known to the players beforehand.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 18, 2017)

any banning of role revealing just shows an ineptitude to balance or design a game to where it can't be countered or appropriately dealt with

that will never be not objectively true

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 18, 2017)

it's literally OBD Mafia tier

THINK ABOUT THAT


----------



## Tiger (Apr 18, 2017)

That's why I play Pathfinder, as I find its rules more balanced. But I follow those rules. 

DDL, there's no point trying to hammer me with text-- you don't have the ammunition to convince me you're right. It's just your opinion, and I'm also not trying to change your mind. I didn't need to read further than the line I quoted. There is a fundamental disconnect that you can't bridge.

You believe that when faced with a problem, it's better to remove what you don't like and decide for yourself that the things you're removing aren't necessary. 

On the other hand, I believe that players should have the freedom to do what they want, and face consequences for those actions. As long as there are consequences and accountability, you shouldn't be simply removing core concepts of a game that is older than you are. 

I believe that anyone who wants to do whatever they want, and there be no consequences for their actions have no business playing.

You want to not vote? Cool, here's the consequence.

You want to role-reveal? Cool, here's the consequence.

If you don't fundamentally understand this core concept, then you'll also never understand why I have a problem with the type of mafia played on TS. And there's literally no reason to try and explain it to me as if you think I somehow haven't seen it from all angles by my 14th or 15th year of playing on almost as many different sites.

It's a fundamental disconnect, that's all there is to it.

To go back to the D&D example, that same guy who runs his campaigns by removing what he doesn't like and adding things whenever he feels like it-- picked up an object in our campaign on the 1st day and tried to perceive whether it was safe. He rolled a 1, and the GM told him "haha you think it's perfectly safe" and we all knew that thing was going to explode if he tried to use it...so he said, "hmm...my character feels there's something off about this object and puts it back".

That's when I knew he was not someone who fundamentally understood how the game works, despite playing for years.

And it's the same way I feel when you guys try to convince me that TS style of mafia is superior.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 18, 2017)

Law said:


> I didn't need to read further than the line I quoted.



That explains it, because the responsive you gave had nothing to do with the point I was making.

I suppose I have to ignore that wall of text of yours too. It probably only includes more misunderstanding and more insulting of my friends from the other site.

I came here to have a discussion. You came here to act arrogantly and show how much you hate the way I think. Next time you do that, let me know beforehand so I don't waste my time.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 18, 2017)

The difference is, I don't go to TS and explain why I think they play mafia wrong.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 18, 2017)

And again, this has nothing to do with TS. I didn't bring up TS. WPK didn't bring up TS. You brought up TS in an argument about something else. 

We don't care about how TS affects your emotions, this is not the subject at matter. The only thing you are accomplishing is insulting me.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 18, 2017)

I got this philosophy from the site I linked (which you probably didn't see since you stopped reading 3 paragraphs prior). A site that I read about 10 years ago.

Not from TS.

I'd sad, because now that I'm looking at your post I see the potential for an interesting discussion and actually agree with most of what you say, but you have no interest in discussing anything out of spite for some random people on another website.

Good night.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 18, 2017)

Law said:


> The difference is, I don't go to TS and explain why I think they play mafia wrong.


You talk as if we originated from TS. I have played maybe ten games there and still consider NF my home sight. 

The consequence of not voting is already there, that you have no input into who is lynched. Don't see a need to add another.


----------



## Didi (Apr 18, 2017)

Law said:


> doesn't bother with [...] charisma



triggered, charisma best stat 5ever



Law said:


> To go back to the D&D example, that same guy who runs his campaigns by removing what he doesn't like and adding things whenever he feels like it-- picked up an object in our campaign on the 1st day and tried to perceive whether it was safe. He rolled a 1, and the GM told him "haha you think it's perfectly safe" and we all knew that thing was going to explode if he tried to use it...so he said, "hmm...my character feels there's something off about this object and puts it back".




TRIGGERED


holy shit I already hate this person
if there's one thing I despise in DnD it's fucking metagamers


----------



## Araragi (Apr 18, 2017)

To those who do not follow the commandments and reject the lord and savior Jesus Christ, may he me accused amen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 18, 2017)

Where is Marco when we need him, he would have been the perfect middle ground for this discussion.

I actually found his Skype and sent him a message, but I have little hope he'll answer. I'm worried about him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 18, 2017)

The only thing I liked from looking at Pathfinder was that having a higher INT gave you more skill points. INT isn't as directly useful in 5e, though a great DM can make it shine.

I am playing a Tiefling College of Satire Bard, a Deep Gnome Wild Magic Sorc and a Variant Human Dex based Fighter(Champion). The Wild Sorc was a randomly generated character for the sake of saving time but turned out well, given my roll on the personality table was basically "You fuck with me I will destroy everything you love" with the flaw of "You are quick to anger and hear slights were there are none".


----------



## God (Apr 18, 2017)

Holy walls of text Batman, they've got us surrounded

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 18, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Where is Marco when we need him, he would have been the perfect middle ground for this discussion.
> 
> I actually found his Skype and sent him a message, but I have little hope he'll answer. I'm worried about him.


Marco is my partner in crime, he has to be okay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 18, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Where is Marco when we need him, he would have been the perfect middle ground for this discussion.
> 
> I actually found his Skype and sent him a message, but I have little hope he'll answer. I'm worried about him.


Does anyone have his facebook?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 18, 2017)

I don't.

I'm great at stalking people on Facebook, though, but his city has 8 million people. And is in India. And I don't even know if Marco is his real name.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 18, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I have a different philosophy.
> 
> A competitive game is one where you just ban whatever practices are unfair or broken, then leave the players to do whatever they think will lead them to victory. It's not the host's job to try to artificially make them better at the game, and that's what I would call "coddling" the players.
> 
> ...



To be quite frank, RM games always seemed terribly balanced to me.
The mafia is usually overloaded, while weaker members of town struggle to grasp new mechanics and use their roles to the utmost. Mechanics that punish the town for mis lyinch / revealing make it all the more easier.

Or, you get games where town severely out guns mafia (some Aries games) albeit fun.

The greatest weapon for town is simply arguing and discussion. For mafia it is deceit and hiding in plain sight. That is the core philosophy of the game in my opinion. That is where the real "competition" resides, the skill of the verbal back and forth, lingo tango.


----------



## Didi (Apr 18, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> The only thing I liked from looking at Pathfinder was that having a higher INT gave you more skill points. INT isn't as directly useful in 5e, though a great DM can make it shine.




Wait what?

I've only played 3.5e, INT doesn't give you more skill points anymore in regular 5e?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 18, 2017)

RemChu said:


> To be quite frank, RM games always seemed terribly balanced to me.
> The mafia is usually overloaded, while weaker members of town struggle to grasp new mechanics and use their roles to the utmost. Mechanics that punish the town for mis lyinch / revealing make it all the more easier.
> 
> Or, you get games where town severely out guns mafia (some Aries games) albeit fun.
> ...



What I said applies to generic games too. It isn't exclusive to roles. In fact, I think all RM games should be designed in a way that the thread talk remains the most important aspect of them. The game gets boring if there is nothing to do but wait for the abilities to get processed.


----------



## Didi (Apr 18, 2017)

That's my main problem with RM tbh, even if the games aren't balanced towards that behaviour, there are so many people who treat it as such, just inactive af and never scumhunt and hardcore rely on the abilities and hope they hit and if they don't it's finished cuz they don't know how 2 do dayphases


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 18, 2017)

Didi said:


> Wait what?
> 
> I've only played 3.5e, INT doesn't give you more skill points anymore in regular 5e?


You don't have skill points exactly in 5e. They condensed the skills down, with some of the new ones being a mix of two or more of the old ones. Instead of having Swimming and Climbing, those are both rolled into Athletics. Athletics is a STR based skill, so your STR modifier is added onto any rolls you make with it. In addition there are skill proficiencies you can choose, some that are set based on your background, others you can choose based on your class. These add your proficiency bonus to rolls with that skill, with your bonus going up at certain levels. Levels 1-4 your proficiency bonus is 2, so say you have a STR mod of +3(16-17 in the stat) and proficiency in Athletics, your bonus to Athletics would be +5 at early levels. Some classes like Rogues and Bards can get double proficiency in skills, along with more skills in general. Half-elfs also get more proficiencies.

You can be a skill monkey pretty easily in 5e.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Melodie (Apr 18, 2017)

Anyone has been watching 13 Reasons Why?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 18, 2017)

Melodie said:


> Anyone has been watching 13 Reasons Why?


Read the book in middle school.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 18, 2017)

Melodie said:


> Anyone has been watching 13 Reasons Why?


I tried and the chick was unbearable to watch along with her tone towards her own death. Had to stop watching. Plus it was too degrassi ish for muh taste.


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 18, 2017)

Heard that shit is good


----------



## Tiger (Apr 18, 2017)

Pathfinder's martial progression vs caster progression is a lot better balanced than 4+e, and it's more streamline.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 18, 2017)

Hey @Law

I need make peace with you so we can nerd about how badass Fumbles was in today's Goblins strip.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 18, 2017)

Those that don't know better could think casters are OP in 5e due to Cantrips but they are really not. A lot of the time a crossbow is superior to them since it adds your Dex mod.


----------



## Psychic (Apr 18, 2017)

Melodie said:


> Anyone has been watching 13 Reasons Why?


Saw the trailer, wasn't my cup of tea. Why? Is it good?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 18, 2017)

The book was good and I saw parts of episodes when one of my roommates was watching it and it seemed fine.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 18, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Hey @Law
> 
> I need make peace with you so we can nerd about how badass Fumbles was in today's Goblins strip.


Watch Grimgar.


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2017)

I just win again, then win again like Wimbledon, I serve


----------



## Aries (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm not sure who put that thing up for my birthday, thank you from the bottom of my heart thank you @ the Mods i appreciate it

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## God (Apr 19, 2017)

Happy birthday cr

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2017)

OH SHIT , Happy b day fam

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 19, 2017)

Happy Birthday

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Apr 19, 2017)

Happy birthday yo.

As for Goblins, I haven't read it since I hosted Faves.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 19, 2017)

I know I got a question that would negate the negativity.

Can someone give me tips on my gameplay this year in Mafia and if I am improving or no?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 19, 2017)

And, Happy Birthday @Aries

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 19, 2017)

Happy birthday senpai!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 19, 2017)

Aries said:


> I'm not sure who put that thing up for my birthday, thank you from the bottom of my heart thank you @ the Mods i appreciate it


Happy birthday

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 19, 2017)

Happy birthday @Aries ~

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 19, 2017)

Happy cake day

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## hammer (Apr 19, 2017)

>starts watching prison break season 5


how the fuck do they keep ending up in prison


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 19, 2017)

@hammer do you know who the bootyhole gang is?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 19, 2017)

Happy birthday, CR!



Law said:


> Happy birthday yo.
> 
> As for Goblins, I haven't read it since I hosted Faves.



Disappointment.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 19, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I know I got a question that would negate the negativity.
> 
> Can someone give me tips on my gameplay this year in Mafia and if I am improving or no?



Have only seen you in 2 games so far and you're entertaining, I like you, haha. Though i can't answer if you're improving or not :I

You vs. Viole was great, good that you got him lynched

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hammer (Apr 19, 2017)

Didi said:


> holy shit I already hate this person
> if there's one thing I despise in DnD it's fucking metagamers



there is so many better easier to find a reason not to use it even if you think it's safe.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 19, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Have only seen you in 2 games so far and you're entertaining, I like you, haha. Though i can't answer if you're improving or not :I
> 
> You vs. Viole was great, good that you got him lynched


You Vio and EG got some sadistic back an forth going on  must've been fun on your other forum?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You Vio and EG got some sadistic back an forth going on  must've been fun on your other forum?



It was definitely fun, haha though Viole is always bullying us on Discord


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 19, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> It was definitely fun, haha though Viole is always bullying us on Discord


Aren't you the woman of the group   bust some balls or whatever women do in their freetime.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Aren't you the woman of the group   bust some balls or whatever women do in their freetime.



That's what I am, though he's getting bullied too, so everything's fine


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 19, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> That's what I am, though he's getting bullied too, so everything's fine


good @Viole1369 deserves it

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 19, 2017)

@Grandpa Uchiha you gonna treat this is salty post anyway but would help if you don't blatantly lie really.

You wanted to accuse me for w.e. reason sure

But in all honesty what you used was terrible lies.
What playing multiple games with me and knowing my meta?

You have played 1 total game with me b4 this one aka coth . Yet u were pretending to be hot shot that has my meta down and played so much with me




Like don't lie that much to pretend being smart really 

And then resolving to pity insults

Reactions: Funny 2 | Ningen 2


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 19, 2017)

I'll Ningen you bitch

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 19, 2017)

You just don't know how salty Viole  actually is @Grandpa Uchiha  I love it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'll Ningen you bitch

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Psychic (Apr 19, 2017)

It's Aries birthday? Happy Birthday CR!  :cake



Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I know I got a question that would negate the negativity.
> 
> Can someone give me tips on my gameplay this year in Mafia and if I am improving or no?


I've definitely seen some improvement in your gameplay. You're not extremely obnoxious like you used to be and I don't believe I've seen you flame or rage. Idk, I wasn't really reading.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 19, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


>


You better follow back before I tell UB your secrets so she can bully you for days

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You better follow back before I tell UB your secrets so she can bully you for days


Me following anyone. Nice dreams


Happy bday @Aries

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 19, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Me following anyone. Nice dreams
> 
> 
> Happy bday @Aries


*deletes*

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 19, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> @Grandpa Uchiha you gonna treat this is salty post anyway but would help if you don't blatantly lie really.
> 
> You wanted to accuse me for w.e. reason sure
> 
> ...




What lies?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 19, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> What lies?


----------



## Viole (Apr 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> *deletes*

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 19, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


>




Denied

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Denied

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 19, 2017)

God said:


> Happy birthday cr





RemChu said:


> OH SHIT , Happy b day fam





Dr. White said:


> Happy Birthday





Law said:


> Happy birthday yo.





Grandpa Uchiha said:


> And, Happy Birthday @Aries





Crugyr said:


> Happy birthday senpai!





Ai said:


> Happy birthday





Underworld Broker said:


> Happy birthday @Aries ~





White Wolf said:


> Happy cake day





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Happy birthday, CR!





Psychic said:


> It's Aries birthday? Happy Birthday CR!  :cake





Viole1369 said:


> Happy bday @Aries



Thank you all, hit me right in the feels. Mafia community has been my net home since 16-17 now 23... Boy does time fly by...

Everything is clearer now
Life is just a dream, you know
That's never ending
I'm ascending

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 2 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Viole (Apr 19, 2017)

Aries said:


> Thank you all, hit me right in the feels. Mafia community has been my net home since 16-17 now 23... Boy does time fly by...
> 
> Everything is clearer now
> Life is just a dream, you know
> ...


Now as a perfect bday gift, go handle your game actions on time 


And keep hosting more games


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 19, 2017)

@Viole1369 



You know you fucked up right.

does that above bring up ole memories?

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 19, 2017)

Hope you never leave, CR. Take a break if you need, but come back for more.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 19, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Now as a perfect bday gift, go handle your game actions on time
> 
> 
> And keep hosting more games



It wouldn't be a CR game if there was no delays ... Though I'm free from school responsibility tomorrow till Monday so you might get your wish

Reactions: Funny 3 | Ningen 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 19, 2017)

So the guy who sold me the nes mini just cancelled the deal and gave back my money. He claims he just found out the consoles were broken and that he will put a new offer on the Brazilian ebay next week.

Never mind the fact that nintendo just discontinued the product and the prices are going up fast. He might be able to sell it 100 dollas higher.

Only reason I'm not pissed is because I actually regretted buying it the following day, so I just rid myself of a problem. But really, who really believes all of his nes minis decided to break right when the prices started going up?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 19, 2017)

Aries said:


> It wouldn't be a CR game if there was no delays ... Though I'm free from school responsibility tomorrow till Monday so you might get your wish


----------



## Viole (Apr 19, 2017)

Aries said:


> It wouldn't be a CR game if there was no delays ... Though I'm free from school responsibility tomorrow till Monday so you might get your wish


----------



## Catamount (Apr 19, 2017)

Ariesio


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 19, 2017)

@White Wolf oh we were like that there in the old forum , but it wasn't as fun as it's here in all honestly, because no one accuse you of fluffing, shitposting and doesn't read cause muh tons of posts. I am quite enjoying the current game and how fun you all are. I actually regret not joining earlier like Viole and Broki asked me so many times before.

@Aries Happy Birthday and have fun. First time playing your game, but damn this game lit Hope i am able to join more of your games.

@Viole1369

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 19, 2017)

Psh @EvilPotatoCat remember who was the first here and invited everyone

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 19, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> Psh @EvilPotatoCat remember who was the first here and invited everyone


Who are you?


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 19, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Who are you?


Imma smack you

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Apr 19, 2017)

Happy Birthday @Aries


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 19, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> @White Wolf oh we were like that there in the old forum , but it wasn't as fun as it's here in all honestly, because no one accuse you of fluffing, shitposting and doesn't read cause muh tons of posts. I am quite enjoying the current game and how fun you all are. I actually regret not joining earlier like Viole and Broki asked me so many times before.
> 
> @Aries Happy Birthday and have fun. First time playing your game, but damn this game lit Hope i am able to join more of your games.
> 
> @Viole1369


Fair enough.  I'm not a big fan myself of the high effort games on NF. Maybe cos last time I took it seriously was in 2012 eh.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 19, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> Psh @EvilPotatoCat remember who was the first here and invited everyone



Yeah, but i think i missed that invite or never saw it  i am still sad about it though. Though good job bringing people here

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rohan (Apr 19, 2017)

When did the Mafia community on NF start?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 19, 2017)

Rohan said:


> When did the Mafia community on NF start?



@Law would know the answer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 19, 2017)

There was some occasional stuff earlier but the renaissance of nf mafia that led to its explosive growth as a mafia community happened in 2010


----------



## Viole (Apr 19, 2017)

stop ningening me you

Reactions: Ningen 7


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2017)

Aries said:


> Thank you all, hit me right in the feels. Mafia community has been my net home since 16-17 now 23... Boy does time fly by...
> 
> Everything is clearer now
> Life is just a dream, you know
> ...


I have that in my information.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 19, 2017)

hammer said:


> there is so many better easier to find a reason not to use it even if you think it's safe.



You'd have to have a reaaallly good reason for it not to be lame as fuck. As far as your character is concerned, it's going to work perfectly and you want to use it. Fabricating a reason not to is metagaming. 



Rohan said:


> When did the Mafia community on NF start?





Didi said:


> There was some occasional stuff earlier but the renaissance of nf mafia that led to its explosive growth as a mafia community happened in 2010



10 years ago or so. Nudey and Kitsune and a couple others started getting into it. I had been playing for 4 to 5 years on other sites by then, and invited Kitsune to play on my site. I taught her how to play, and she decided to bring it to the Blender. I do believe hers was the second or third game ever played on this site.

I played on a mafia team with Countach and a few others I don't remember. Didi was in the game, I remember that for sure. He was wearing a Dastardly villain avy or something.

Kitsune made me GF and we rolled town, as you might imagine.

I went back and forth to other sites, but because NF peeps started to play role madness, I chose this place as my forever home. Probably '08 when Friday hosted the first ever Super Smash Bros game and I made @Legend hold a grudge for years.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2017)

Law said:


> You'd have to have a reaaallly good reason for it not to be lame as fuck. As far as your character is concerned, it's going to work perfectly and you want to use it. Fabricating a reason not to is metagaming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that was....definitely not in 2008...................


----------



## Viole (Apr 19, 2017)

Would anyone be interested in Tower of God flavor role madness

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 19, 2017)

Generic


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 19, 2017)

Generic's why I'll never host on NF   that and laziness.  but if it's not over 9000 I no go

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 19, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Generic


ToG wont be that fun in generic 

I'll host 15 man generic tho , after may 2nd week  if all players are not busy playing 10x role madness then

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Tiger (Apr 19, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> that was....definitely not in 2008...................



Elaborate.


----------



## Viole (Apr 19, 2017)

Actually would like some feedback on these roles. Last game I did was this
Wanna see how it would differ on NF, since all my Rolemadness experience here have been different type 
Basically 1st two roles were SK team.
3rd role was indie

and then 5 Mafia with same role as 4-7 per team.



> *Qin Yu*
> 
> You are Craftsman God and Owner of Qin Universe. You are married to Jiang Li and will follow her to depths of hell if it is needed. A mortal who became a God.
> 
> ...





> *Jiang Li*
> 
> You are Godking of Life and spouse of Qin Yu. You are of Gentle nature and care a lot about your family.
> 
> ...





> You are Zhou Weiqing[Lil Fatty]
> Zhou Weiqing (aka Zhou Little Fatty) is the Protagonist of the story '' and is the son of the Commander-In-Chief, Admiral Zhou Shuiniu of the . You are also a God level Equipment Consolidating Master and Jewel God
> 
> 
> ...





> Zhou Qian Lin[Divine Lady]
> 
> 
> You are Daughter of the Eastern Alliance Chief Minister, National Scholar of the National Eastern University, unparalleled beauty, sister to Zeus’ lost Hera, and Lan Jue’s employer. She hired Lan Jue as a bodyguard after their run in at her wedding where Zeus mistook her for his lost love. Since then, they have been inexorably tied by fate, and are subsequently driving each other crazy.
> ...





> Lan Qing [Prometheus]
> 
> Brother of Lan Jue and Adopted Son of Certain Emperor. He commands the Military of Eastern continent and is famous as Prometheus of the four monarchs.
> 
> ...





> Lan Jue[Zeus]
> 
> 
> The owner and proprietor of Zeus’ Jewelry Store on Skyfire Avenue. Lan Jue has lived on the Avenue for three years, in that time becoming an important member of the Skyfire Avenue Council. Little is known about Lan Jue’s history before arriving at Skyfire, but his mood and exceptional abilities hint at a rich back-story. Among his peers on Skyfire Avenue he is known officially as the Jewel Master. But others know him as Zeus, an old moniker he abandoned for unknown reasons. He is considered a Ninth-Level Genetic (Intuitive) Talent with power over the Discipline of Lightning and Thunder, and a God-Ranked Mecha-Pilot.
> ...





> Mika[Fire Goddess]
> 
> Lan Jue’s fiery second-in-command-, at least when it running the store. Mika has the wisdom and experience to make decisions without Lan Jue’s input, which makes her integral for the health of his shop while Lan Jue is out having adventures. She is Satan's youngest daughter
> 
> ...

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2017)

Law said:


> Elaborate.



the super smash bros game wasnt in 2008? like didi said, the community never really launched off til 2010, i wasnt really in it til 2011, and i know friday and legend came after me by at least a year


----------



## Tiger (Apr 19, 2017)

*shrug* I played off and on here and on my other home site for X amount of time until that Smash Bros game. That's when I officially made NF my #1 spot for mafia.

Til then, I more or less just came here to play in the KC tourneys and give sex and relationship advice to awkward virgins in the BH.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 19, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2017)

simpler times...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 19, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Would anyone be interested in Tower of God flavor role madness



We have been interested since last year. Still waiting for @SinRaven to make it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 19, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> We have been interested since last year. Still waiting for @SinRaven to make it.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 19, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Still waiting for @SinRaven to make it.



quality meme

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 19, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


>



I wouldn't bet on Sin actually delivering, but I suggest you talk to him first to avoid a conflict.


----------



## Viole (Apr 19, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I wouldn't bet on Sin actually delivering, but I suggest you talk to him first to avoid a conflict.


Nah it's okay. He might not host cuz someone else could. Gotta make.him deliver now 


I have few more options like God of highschool or feng Shen ji

@Santi ningen u gonna fsj game or nah?


Watcha think of those roles ddl if u have time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rohan (Apr 19, 2017)

Law said:


> You'd have to have a reaaallly good reason for it not to be lame as fuck. As far as your character is concerned, it's going to work perfectly and you want to use it. Fabricating a reason not to is metagaming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting information.


----------



## Didi (Apr 19, 2017)

Law said:


> 10 years ago or so. Nudey and Kitsune and a couple others started getting into it. I had been playing for 4 to 5 years on other sites by then, and invited Kitsune to play on my site. I taught her how to play, and she decided to bring it to the Blender. I do believe hers was the second or third game ever played on this site.
> 
> I played on a mafia team with Countach and a few others I don't remember. Didi was in the game, I remember that for sure. He was wearing a Dastardly villain avy or something.
> 
> Kitsune made me GF and we rolled town, as you might imagine.




That was in 2010 mate
I think I joined in blender game 2 or 3, I was mafia usurper with Sunuvmann as my godfather
the one you're talking about is blender game 3 or 4
Shrooms was also one of people hosting those blender games, he at least hosted the first two

And yeah I used to sport a Dick Dastardly set


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 19, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Nah it's okay. He might not host cuz someone else could. Gotta make.him deliver now
> 
> 
> I have few more options like God of highschool or feng Shen ji
> ...



We waited two years for Sin to do fma. He never did it. Then CR did it and Sin showed up from nowhere, angry at him.

He wants to make games but it doesn't seem his schedule allows it. So what I would do if this situation is approach him directly and ask him to decide if he is really going to host the game.

Alternaively, ask him to co-host.

I'll read those late maybe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 19, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Gotta make.him deliver now


lets make this a meme too
please


----------



## Tiger (Apr 19, 2017)

Didi said:


> That was in 2010 mate
> I think I joined in blender game 2 or 3, I was mafia usurper with Sunuvmann as my godfather
> the one you're talking about is blender game 3 or 4
> Shrooms was also one of people hosting those blender games, he at least hosted the first two
> ...



Mine was blenderfia IV.

And yeah I went and searched in the Blender.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 19, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Actually would like some feedback on these roles. Last game I did was this
> Wanna see how it would differ on NF, since all my Rolemadness experience here have been different type
> Basically 1st two roles were SK team.
> 3rd role was indie
> ...



^that game fucked over everyone's sleeping schedule for quite a while, lmao.


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 19, 2017)

I didn't like that game because I got slaughtered losing 7 lives in one night

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 19, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> I didn't like that game because I got slaughtered losing 7 lives in one night



You though you were so safe till you got gangbanged so damn hard.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> I didn't like that game because I got slaughtered losing 7 lives in one night


HOLY SHIT


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 19, 2017)

Aries said:


> I'm not sure who put that thing up for my birthday, thank you from the bottom of my heart thank you @ the Mods i appreciate it


Yo happy birthday man.


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Would anyone be interested in Tower of God flavor role madness


Yeah, I haven't read any of the recent shit thouuugh.

s o rip


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 19, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> I didn't like that game because I got slaughtered losing 7 lives in one night



Thank god they slaughtered you


----------



## God (Apr 19, 2017)

That super smash bros game was legit 

Town could've won if they just listened to me and lynched lb when it was most crucial


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I wouldn't bet on Sin actually delivering, but I suggest you talk to him first to avoid a conflict.


He hasn't mentioned that game in forever....


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 19, 2017)

@Viole1369 

I took a look at the roles but it's hard to get a good grasp, you have this damage system whch is not something that is common here.

Maybe name what abilities you are most worried about?


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 19, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> You though you were so safe till you got gangbanged so damn hard.


I was getting small attacks that I ignored easily then bam. Fuck me


RemChu said:


> HOLY SHIT


it was horrible time


Underworld Broker said:


> Thank god they slaughtered you


you were next on my list to kill


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 19, 2017)

I just wrote the last role of my Ace Attorney game.

The role had almost 600 words.

But it's done. Now only a little marginal balancing left and I can host this.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 19, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> you were next on my list to kill



Was hoping the others take care of you, everything was according to keikaku


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 19, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Was hoping the others take care of you, everything was according to keikaku


I was killing all the GOK hosts. I was being nice and saving you for last, I was gonna use my special


----------



## Tiger (Apr 19, 2017)

God said:


> That super smash bros game was legit
> 
> Town could've won if they just listened to me and lynched lb when it was most crucial



I was Crazy Hand. I convinced Legbro of my innocence, and he rallied for my cause. Then I killed him, I think.

He never forgave me.


----------



## God (Apr 19, 2017)

Law said:


> I was Crazy Hand. I convinced Legbro of my innocence, and he rallied for my cause. Then I killed him, I think.
> 
> He never forgave me.



I remember vividly


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 19, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> I was killing all the GOK hosts. I was being nice and saving you for last, I was gonna use my special



You're so nice  Killing me would've been for the best, too sad no one could harm me all game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 19, 2017)

What is a GOK?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 19, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> What is a GOK?



Game of Kill.

A game from Crugyr, he's hosting it pretty often.


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 19, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> You're so nice  Killing me would've been for the best, too sad no one could harm me all game


I'll get you next time

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 19, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Game of Kill.
> 
> A game from Crugyr, he's hosting it pretty often.



Where do I play this?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 19, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Where do I play this?



On OroJackson


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 19, 2017)

Hmm... dunno, the people from OL say Orojackson is a place filled with dumb threads with stupid OP theories.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 19, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Hmm... dunno, the people from OL say Orojackson is a place filled with dumb threads with stupid OP theories.



Can't deny that, lol. (Heard a few stories from Evil and Viole x'D)
Can recommend to stay away from the Arena (probs a reason why Viole is always so mad  ) and theories are only worth reading from certain people as much as I've heard.

We're not really active there, usually just checking things that interest us.
I'm on OJ only for mafia, ToG spoiler and colorings, the rest is kinda meh rn. 
Crugyr is usually in the mafia section too and hosting games in the duelling zone. 
Viole and Evil are pretty much gone from there.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 19, 2017)

Just messing with you, it can't be much worse than OL. This place doesn't have many dumb theories but it's "retarded complaint central".

(I still love it tho).

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 19, 2017)

Tfw you don't quote me 

Can't really judge that, you'd have to read what's going on and how things are. Maybe Viole can tell you more about it and compare it for you, haha.


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 19, 2017)

All about that mafia on OJ


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 19, 2017)

fuck you Toxic Saiyan

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 19, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Just messing with you, it can't be much worse than OL. This place doesn't have many dumb theories but it's "retarded complaint central".
> 
> (I still love it tho).


Today/Tomorrow gonna be bombastic with this new chapter coming out wew lad.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 20, 2017)

Catamount said:


> lets make this a meme too
> please


Meme/10


Underworld Broker said:


> ^that game fucked over everyone's sleeping schedule for quite a while, lmao.


Enjoyed the Player Torture sooo much 


Crugyr said:


> I didn't like that game because I got slaughtered losing 7 lives in one night


That's cuz your a scrub


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Viole1369
> 
> I took a look at the roles but it's hard to get a good grasp, you have this damage system whch is not something that is common here.
> 
> Maybe name what abilities you are most worried about?


Damage system is just my way of - Bulletproof and kills version. Makes it easier this way  
Rather than worry its more, will this type work here 


Crugyr said:


> I was getting small attacks that I ignored easily then bam. Fuck me
> 
> it was horrible time
> 
> you were next on my list to kill


Fuck you indeed 


Underworld Broker said:


> Was hoping the others take care of you, everything was according to keikaku


*rots keikaku 


Crugyr said:


> I'll get you next time


But will there be next time? 


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Hmm... dunno, the people from OL say Orojackson is a place filled with dumb threads with stupid OP theories.


It is dumb,dumber and dumbest 


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Just messing with you, it can't be much worse than OL. This place doesn't have many dumb theories but it's "retarded complaint central".
> 
> (I still love it tho).


Oh OL is heaven
sample content from there

>Sanji burns hotter than sun
>Is pudding really big mom daughter? [ Nah fam, Hes whitebeard Son]
>Sanji is FTL


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 20, 2017)

@Viole1369  when did mafia on Oro start? Your role types look pretty identical to what we had back in 2010 on another site, and I know a couple of our hosts went retarded and took off to Oro.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @Viole1369  when did mafia on Oro start? Your role types look pretty identical to what we had back in 2010 on another site, and I know a couple of our hosts went retarded and took off to Oro.



Started in June 2013.

What's the name of them btw.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 20, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Started in June 2013.
> 
> What's the name of them btw.


Lol
mfw they probably brought mafia to oro 
Idk what users they went with, they were ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) tho.  Long story..    

But I knew it as soon as I saw Viole's roles, since it's the general template we used.  Which is typically different from NF and the "classic" mafia.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 20, 2017)

> other people bullying Crugyr too now


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Lol
> mfw they probably brought mafia to oro
> Idk what users they went with, they were ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) tho.  Long story..
> 
> But I knew it as soon as I saw Viole's roles, since it's the general template we used.  Which is typically different from NF and the "classic" mafia.



I know that 3 of the oldfags of mafia were on a different Forum, but they're cute and not ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)  : 1. Vihyungrang 2. Riley Escobar and 3. Mugiwara (also known as: Ruffeh)

^That's the very first names they had


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 20, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I know that 3 of the oldfags of mafia were on a different Forum, but they're cute and not ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)  : 1. Vihyungrang 2. Riley Escobar and 3. Mugiwara (also known as: Ruffeh)
> 
> ^That's the very first names they had


Yup, 2/3 I know. The first probably went with a different name. 

Eh.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 20, 2017)

Law said:


> You'd have to have a reaaallly good reason for it not to be lame as fuck. As far as your character is concerned, it's going to work perfectly and you want to use it. Fabricating a reason not to is metagaming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You bastard, also hello friends


----------



## Viole (Apr 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Lol
> mfw they probably brought mafia to oro
> Idk what users they went with, they were ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) tho.  Long story..
> 
> But I knew it as soon as I saw Viole's roles, since it's the general template we used.  Which is typically different from NF and the "classic" mafia.


What site and story time please 


Lol classic made tons of shit storms there when Ratchet brought it there



They term their shit regular and real mafia traditional.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 20, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> What site and story time please
> 
> 
> Lol classic made tons of shit storms there when Ratchet brought it there
> ...


I'll shoot you a PM later on, would take some time to type out.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'll shoot you a PM later on, would take some time to type out.


That's my ningen


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Yup, 2/3 I know. The first probably went with a different name.
> 
> Eh.



Current name would be Urek Mazino, don't know more about him, never really asked 

It's story time, tell us a bit smth about 'em


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 20, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Current name would be Urek Mazino, don't know more about him, never really asked
> 
> It's story time, tell us a bit smth about 'em



Aight I'll add you to the PM too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 20, 2017)

Add me too @White Wolf


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 20, 2017)

Catamount said:


> > other people bullying Crugyr too now

Reactions: Ningen 2


----------



## Viole (Apr 20, 2017)

Crugyr said:


>

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 20, 2017)

Viole why you such a bully

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Viole why you such a bully


cuz Viole

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 20, 2017)

I need to sit down tomorrow and make an effort to catch up to ToG

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 20, 2017)

You should, the last three chapter have been gold.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 20, 2017)

Crugyr said:


>


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 20, 2017)

Nvm, mistook it for Tokyo Ghoul


----------



## Catamount (Apr 20, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


>


gtfo


----------



## Viole (Apr 20, 2017)

Catamount said:


> gtfo


----------



## Catamount (Apr 20, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


>


yes, this is exactly what will happen to you, so go find your own bitchwifey, that one is mine


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Nvm, mistook it for Tokyo Ghoul


I need to sit down and catch up to Tokyo Ghoul one day as well.  

At least the sequel thing, read the first one.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 20, 2017)

Catamount said:


> yes, this is exactly what will happen to you, so go find your own bitchwifey, that one is mine


Crugyr been my bitch b4 you tho so


----------



## Catamount (Apr 20, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Crugyr been my bitch b4 you tho so


I don't care, cause I am better.


----------



## Viole (Apr 20, 2017)

Catamount said:


> I don't care, cause I am better.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Nvm, mistook it for Tokyo Ghoul



What's happening, I dropped it a while ago and doubt I'm gonna pick it up again


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 20, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> What's happening, I dropped it a while ago and doubt I'm gonna pick it up again



Hey TG Been quite good for past few chaps. You could check.


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 20, 2017)

Both TG and TOG have been pretty great lately.

One is in the storm with appearances, the other in the calm before the storm about to get ugly


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 20, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Hey TG Been quite good for past few chaps. You could check.



TG:re was boring since the beginning to me, lost interest in it and I doubt a few chaps could make me read it again  
Are my bae's still alive though?  (Eto, Suzuya)


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 20, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> TG:re was boring since the beginning to me, lost interest in it and I doubt a few chaps could make me read it again
> Are my bae's still alive though?  (Eto, Suzuya)


Lol broki shit gets lit. Read it it gets much better I promise.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 20, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> What's happening, I dropped it a while ago and doubt I'm gonna pick it up again



Kanekis manliness is being questioned.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 20, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> TG:re was boring since the beginning to me, lost interest in it and I doubt a few chaps could make me read it again
> Are my bae's still alive though?  (Eto, Suzuya)



One of them is.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 20, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> Lol broki shit gets lit. Read it it gets much better I promise.



Meh, will probably keep reading GoH, seems more interesting 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Kanekis manliness is being questioned.



Ebil showed a screenshot of it a week ago  



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> One of them is.



Suzuya has plot armor, so I guess my waifu died


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Kanekis manliness is being questioned.


Furuta kinda scares me


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 20, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Meh, will probably keep reading GoH, seems more interesting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yea read goh as well


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 20, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> Furuta kinda scares me



Furuta seems to be designed to make the reader unconfortable.

Great villain.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 20, 2017)

*Bae*; a Danish word for poop. Some dum-dums also think it means babe.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 20, 2017)

@Underworld Broker is totally a bae 

Am I rite broki

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 20, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> @Underworld Broker is totally a bae
> 
> Am I rite broki


A cute Danish poo bae?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 20, 2017)

Should stop being lazy with writing full words, but  sometimes I just couldn't care less  



Viole1369 said:


> @Underworld Broker is totally a bae
> 
> Am I rite broki



Ningen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 20, 2017)

Law said:


> *Bae*; a Danish word for poop. Some dum-dums also think it means babe.


Kids eh.


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Meh, will probably keep reading GoH, seems more interesting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suzuya is my trap waifu


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 20, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Suzuya has plot armor, so I guess my waifu died



Only one way to find out.

(ok you can also read spoilers but let's pretend for a moment)

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Only one way to find out.
> 
> (ok you can also read spoilers but let's pretend for a moment)



Oh man, seems like the only way to find it out is picking up TG again and read it


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Furuta seems to be designed to make the reader unconfortable.
> 
> Great villain.


Honestly when they revealed him to have that power and such I was like gtfo. I love his character and all the backstory details and groups he is in


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 20, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> and groups he is in



You mean, all of them?


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You mean, all of them?


Pretty much. Interesting to see how his plan unfolds, especially with the power of kanou


----------



## Aries (Apr 20, 2017)

Reading DragonBall Mafia Kai from start to finish


----------



## nfcnorth (Apr 20, 2017)

Aries said:


> Reading DragonBall Mafia Kai from start to finish


it's almost half as long as this thread


----------



## Aries (Apr 21, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> it's almost half as long as this thread




Its like the song that never ends... It just goes on and on...


----------



## Viole (Apr 21, 2017)

And Im not part of it


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2017)

Lol @ 11 mins. 
"Disrespectful" -Dj Snake 2017


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2017)

"Behind these glasses, there is a human being."


----------



## Catamount (Apr 21, 2017)

r u wearing glasses irl


----------



## Didi (Apr 21, 2017)

>not exclusively wearing glasses on the internet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (Apr 21, 2017)

Not everyone needs glasses, lol


----------



## Catamount (Apr 21, 2017)

so do we bully those with glasses or those without them?


----------



## Viole (Apr 21, 2017)

@Aries be like


----------



## Tiger (Apr 21, 2017)

Hmm...except he pretty much _does_ always host mafia games.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Aries (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm the phenom of Mafia Game Hosting Viole. The ChaosReaper... The Deadman... The Last Outlaw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viole (Apr 21, 2017)

Aries said:


> I'm the phenom of Mafia Game Hosting Viole. The ChaosReaper... The Deadman... The Last Outlaw


Well if anything

Ur as slow as him


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 21, 2017)

Kek @Toxic Saiyan


----------



## Viole (Apr 22, 2017)

I dunno why low post or high post rules are added to game tbh.

You fuck a player for trying then you encourage just mindless spam 

Like what's point of trying

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 22, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> I dunno why low post or high post rules are added to game tbh.
> 
> You fuck a player for trying then you encourage just mindless spam
> 
> Like what's point of trying


Aries gonna Aries.


----------



## Viole (Apr 22, 2017)

Ahh well I suppose /shrug

Really a turn off tho


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 22, 2017)

stop crying viole

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Viole (Apr 22, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> stop crying viole


Shut up ningen

Reactions: Ningen 7


----------



## Magic (Apr 22, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Ahh well I suppose /shrug
> 
> Really a turn off tho


It's a cool mechanic imo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 22, 2017)

mfw aries says stop posting and people still post  


@Viole1369  you ningen magnet fool

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 22, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> Kek @Toxic Saiyan


Yup I'm ded, gave it my best shot, had I known who Zamasu was and taken your Naturon Shenron to copy him it practically would have been GG. I was mislead to believe Sloth was Frieza instead of SSJ4 Goku because Aries was literally an entire DAY behind on the action... not to mention my absorbees kept speaking in the thread when they shouldn't be.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 22, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> kept speaking in the thread when they shouldn't be.



I lol'd.


----------



## Viole (Apr 22, 2017)

Yea that was pure bullshit, people can't follow rules and keep their mouth shut.


----------



## Viole (Apr 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> mfw aries says stop posting and people still post
> 
> 
> @Viole1369  you ningen magnet fool


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 22, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Yea that was pure bullshit, people can't follow rules and keep their mouth shut.


After all the heat I caught from Law and Dragon on Clash of the Hosts for speaking when I shouldn't, literally over HALF of iwandesu and Satsuki's posts In the Dragonball thread were after I absorbed the both of them


----------



## Viole (Apr 22, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> After all the heat I caught from Law and Dragon on Clash of the Hosts for speaking when I shouldn't, literally over HALF of iwandesu and Satsuki's posts In the Dragonball thread were after I absorbed the both of them


Yea sad to watch tho I was dead soo 

Worst was jjcb I suppose. Iwan wasn't screaming kill you every hour after all 

But yea dead posting, absorption posting, night posting.


Tho lad don't edit​


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 22, 2017)

Thinking of making a game that will be role madness, here's a hint on it:


*Spoiler*: _._ 



It will be Bizarre


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 22, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Yea sad to watch tho I was dead soo
> 
> Worst was jjcb I suppose. Iwan wasn't screaming kill you every hour after all
> 
> ...


Sometimes I wish I can just go back in time at the end of a Mafia game just to go back and do everything right, with my Buu role and the right knowledge with the right moves... I would've been practically unstoppable. At the end of the game before I died I had 9x vote power, in count of overall scum we would have eventually overrun town if it weren't for Vegito.

Hopefully Kid Buu can finish what I started...


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 22, 2017)

Ai said:


> Thinking of making a game that will be role madness, here's a hint on it:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _._
> ...


Lady Gaga's wardrobe?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Lady Gaga's wardrobe?


----------



## Viole (Apr 22, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 22, 2017)

Ai said:


>

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>


Oh, I didn't miss the joke, I just felt it appropriate to post the Kars images in response to it


----------



## Viole (Apr 22, 2017)

ningens

Reactions: Ningen 3


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 22, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> JoJo's Bizzare adventure ningen white




kys

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> kys


Shaddap 

U kys

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Ningen 4


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 22, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Shaddap
> 
> U kys

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>

Reactions: Ningen 2


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 22, 2017)

Wolf be nice to the *Lady*

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 22, 2017)

Ai said:


> Wolf be nice to the *Lady*


 just read my profile 
> Even 2d girls don't want me


So I don't gotta do shit for lady ningen

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 22, 2017)

Ai said:


> Wolf be nice to the *Lady*

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> just read my profile
> > Even 2d girls don't want me
> 
> 
> So I don't gotta do shit for lady ningen

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 22, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


>




can't touch this

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> just read my profile
> > Even 2d girls don't want me
> 
> 
> So I don't gotta do shit for lady ningen





Viole1369 said:


>


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 22, 2017)

Viole sure grabs all those ningen rates like a true ningen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> can't touch this




Don't want to anyway

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 2


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 22, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


>


This will always be a joke now.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 22, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Don't want to anyway


I walked into that one.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 2


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I walked into that one.






EvilPotatoCat said:


> Viole sure grabs all those ningen rates like a true ningen.


To be fair he is a filthy ningen


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 22, 2017)

Seriously though why the fuck did Zama and Black hug anyway


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 22, 2017)

Ai said:


> Seriously though why the fuck did Zama and Black hug anyway


To make their baby Blamasu, kinda like when Goku and Broly touched and made Goalie.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> To make their baby Blamasu, kinda like when Goku and Broly touched and made Goalie.


Wouldn't that just be masturbation? 

I guess they're not technically the same person.


----------



## Viole (Apr 22, 2017)

Ai said:


> This will always be a joke now.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I walked into that one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Ningen 2


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 22, 2017)

Ai said:


> Wouldn't that just be masturbation?
> 
> I guess they're not technically the same person.




That's not how babies are made

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 22, 2017)

Ai said:


> To be fair he is a filthy ningen



You have a point.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 22, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


>




can we go back to kys

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 22, 2017)

Welp back to Belmod I guess


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> can we go back to kys



Just


----------



## Viole (Apr 22, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> You have a point.


Okay monkey


----------



## Viole (Apr 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> can we go back to kys


:metacat


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 22, 2017)

Who is this evil potato?


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 22, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Just


he deserves it, damn dirty ningen fool

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 22, 2017)

Ai said:


> Who is this evil potato?


A scrub

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 22, 2017)

Sign up for my Ace Attorney game, people!

You may not feel like playing it now, but that's because you are playing another game. But soon, it will end, and you want to start getting your next mafia fix before the withdrawal symtoms start kicking in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 22, 2017)

You're all Ninggen

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 22, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Sign up for my Ace Attorney game, people!
> 
> You may not feel like playing it now, but that's because you are playing another game. But soon, it will end, and you want to start getting your next mafia fix before the withdrawal symtoms start kicking in.



If only it was a danganronpa game with a trial system  

I'll try this one too though.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 22, 2017)

Ai said:


> Who is this evil potato?



Also known as EvilGenius a scrub from Orange Juice


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> he deserves it, damn dirty ningen fool



This is one lovely gif totally stealing it


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 22, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> This is one lovely gif totally stealing it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 22, 2017)

Filthy ningens


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 22, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Filthy ningens


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 22, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


>


 

Viole in the middle

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Viole in the middle


Who are the other two people?


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 22, 2017)

Ai said:


> Who are the other two people?


Whoever wants a crack at him kek

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Viole in the middle


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 22, 2017)

You are not a real potato.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Whoever wants a crack at him kek


Guess it doesn't matter since this section is like 99% a sausage fest anyway


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 22, 2017)

Ai said:


> Guess it doesn't matter since this section is like 99% a sausage fest anyway


The 1% that isn't will claim his bootypipe.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 22, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You are not a real potato.



I am a real potato, but at the same time i am a cat so a potato cat is the word you looking for.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 22, 2017)

Nah.

The only real potato is @The Real Potato


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> The 1% that isn't will claim his bootypipe.


I am glad i wasnt drinking anything.

I would have died

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 22, 2017)

Well hello there my potato friend


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 22, 2017)

Ai said:


> I am glad i wasnt drinking anything.
> 
> I would have died


I have that effect on people.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 22, 2017)

Where's Aries, I wanna see more memes


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I have that effect on people.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Where's Aries, I wanna see more memes


I killed him


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 22, 2017)

Ai said:


> I killed him


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 22, 2017)

Aries woke up in the middle of the night and saw the shit in thread was like aww fuck no, NIGHT PHASE, *crashes back to sleep
Now when he wakes up sipping his morning coffee he'll spit it out on his screen reading up on all the spam.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Aries woke up in the middle of the night and saw the shit in thread was like aww fuck no, NIGHT PHASE, *crashes back to sleep
> Now when he wakes up sipping his morning coffee he'll spit it out on his screen reading up on all the spam.



He be like these filthy ningens i told them not to post and kill us all just for fun.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


>


he deserved it


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Aries woke up in the middle of the night and saw the shit in thread was like aww fuck no, NIGHT PHASE, *crashes back to sleep
> Now when he wakes up sipping his morning coffee he'll spit it out on his screen reading up on all the spam.



In what time zone does he live in btw?  



Ai said:


> he deserved it



B-but my memes


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> In what time zone does he live in btw?
> 
> 
> 
> B-but my memes


Looks American-ish to me. Starts way too late Euro time for anything else, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 22, 2017)

This dude white wolf is hilarious

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 22, 2017)

God said:


> This dude white wolf is hilarious

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 22, 2017)



Reactions: Ningen 3


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 22, 2017)

God said:


> This dude white wolf is hilarious


You don't have to lie to him

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 22, 2017)

ya'll ningen's  I will find you, I may not have money,  but what I do have are a very particular set of skills. Skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like you.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 2


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> In what time zone does he live in btw?



Westcoast if I'm not mistaken.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 22, 2017)

so much feelings and emotions, Zamasu deliver us from evil


----------



## Catamount (Apr 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> ya'll ningen's  I will find you, I may not have money,  but what I do have are a very particular set of skills. Skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like you.


Can I please be included? I love this kind of stuff.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 22, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Can I please be included? I love this kind of stuff.


Sure I don't want anyone to feel left out or excluded in the 'fun'.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 22, 2017)

Oh wow thanks so nice to know you're not one of those homophobes.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 22, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Oh wow thanks so nice to know you're not one of those homophobes.


I embrace all ways of life

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Aries (Apr 22, 2017)

@Marco please come back, I need you in this time of need!

I gotta say I am looking forward to that moment I ride off to the sunset and the student becomes the teacher

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 22, 2017)

Catamount said:


>


How are you today? 


Aries said:


> @Marco please come back, I need you in this time of need!
> 
> I gotta say I am looking forward to that moment I ride off to the sunset and the student becomes the teacher




You're taking too much pleasure in our suffering, lol.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You're taking too much pleasure in our suffering, lol.



I've been a host for 6-7 years here, I've seen right about everything that there could be seen to the point I can guess 99% of any complaints and have a good laugh, it may seem like I'm mocking people for not taking things serious as a host but rest assured its because I see the humor of the situation. My games in a nutshell


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 22, 2017)

@Aries we're waiting for memes, post the lynch already


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> I've been a host for 6-7 years here, I've seen right about everything that there could be seen to the point I can guess 99% of any complaints and have a good laugh, it may seem like I'm mocking people for not taking things serious as a host but rest assured its because I see the humor of the situation. My games in a nutshell


Yea I get that.  It's just a game after all, no matter how salty people get it blows over few days later.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> over few days later.


Unless its vasto


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> I've been a host for 6-7 years here, I've seen right about everything that there could be seen to the point I can guess 99% of any complaints and have a good laugh, it may seem like I'm mocking people for not taking things serious as a host but rest assured its because I see the humor of the situation. My games in a nutshell



 JUST UPDATE ALREADY YOU BASTARD!!!!!


----------



## Catamount (Apr 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> How are you today?


wtf r u hittin on me fagwolf


----------



## Catamount (Apr 22, 2017)

talking about Marco saddens me


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 22, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Unless its vasto


yea


Catamount said:


> wtf r u hittin on me fagwolf


yea

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> yea

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Aries we're waiting for memes, post the lynch already



I'm going through peoples spam atm to update the thread



White Wolf said:


> Yea I get that.  It's just a game after all, no matter how salty people get it blows over few days later.



for most hosts having players salty at you would be the worst experience of their hosting career, for me its just another tuesday. 



Superman said:


> JUST UPDATE ALREADY YOU BASTARD!!!!!



blame the spam while was away, have to look over all that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 22, 2017)

^Vasto

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> blame the spam while was away, have to look over all that



 Nobody told you to have a life...or are you trying to tell us you are already getting to old....to host...


----------



## Catamount (Apr 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> yea


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> I'm going through peoples spam atm to update the thread



Hope you're done soon 



Aries said:


> for most hosts having players salty at you would be the worst experience of their hosting career, for me its just another tuesday.



Tbh you're still way better than some other hosts I know

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 22, 2017)

I'll take that as a compliment.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 22, 2017)

I wonder who lost the clash... remember Cell was supposed to do the Kamehameha clash with Gohan and Goku.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 22, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> I wonder who lost the clash... remember Cell was supposed to do the Kamehameha clash with Gohan and Goku.



Uuhh... i think cell got taken out really early and the other cell never met his won con 'cause of zamasu & black winning the game


----------



## Aries (Apr 22, 2017)

Read through the entire posts while away, the spam wasn't as bad as people were hyping it up to be 

edit: nevermind game is coming to a close so will leave it there for now


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 22, 2017)

@Aries told you I'd be a dangerous anti-town if I had the right moveset, I hope the performance I did in this game shows that.


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Uuhh... i think cell got taken out really early and the other cell never met his won con 'cause of zamasu & black winning the game


xenos5 is cell and is still alive, we'll see who won the clash today.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 22, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> xenos5 is cell and is still alive, we'll see who won the clash today.



So much I could say about this, but I'll just shake my head instead.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 22, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> So much I could say about this, but I'll just shake my head instead.


???


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 22, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> ???



Not talking outside the game thread, lol i think we had a similar convo a few months ago


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 22, 2017)

Don't talk about info from ongoing games.... and so on.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 22, 2017)

Oh right... still kinda have the in-game mindset going on and still pumped up from the game takes me a bit to calm down.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 22, 2017)

And for fucks sake do not do that during the mafia champions.

There will be a skype chat to talk about ongoing games, 

Don't talk about them here. Wait till the game is over to yell at Didi.


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 22, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> And for fucks sake do not do that during the mafia champions.
> 
> There will be a skype chat to talk about ongoing games,
> 
> Don't talk about them here. Wait till the game is over to yell at Didi.


Gotcha my bad on that.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 22, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> And for fucks sake do not do that during the mafia champions.
> 
> There will be a skype chat to talk about ongoing games,
> 
> Don't talk about them here. Wait till the game is over to yell at Didi.



Oh yeah, heard that some participants actually check the comments of people from other forums, lol. I think there was smth going on last year.... got that person modkilled in the end.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 22, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> Gotcha my bad on that.



Noworries, I'm just using the occasion to post a reminder.


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 22, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Noworries, I'm just using the occasion to post a reminder.


Well you know me, I get a bit too juiced from long games... I gotta start playing the short vanilla games to get used to it.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Not talking outside the game thread, lol i think we had a similar convo a few months ago





White Wolf said:


> Don't talk about info from ongoing games.... and so on.



I knew there was a reason I liked you 2. 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> And for fucks sake do not do that during the mafia champions.
> 
> There will be a skype chat to talk about ongoing games,
> 
> Don't talk about them here. Wait till the game is over to yell at Didi.



Not yelling at Didi is a bit much to ask.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 22, 2017)

Tfw all of you were freakin scum @Crugyr @Viole1369 @EvilPotatoCat

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 22, 2017)

You all suck


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 22, 2017)

It's very hard to tell when Crugyr is scum or when he isn't, same for viole.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 22, 2017)

What am I supposed to do to procrastinate on my school work

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 22, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> What am I supposed to do to procrastinate on my school work


Yes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 22, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> What am I supposed to do to procrastinate on my school work


Mastur-


----------



## Magic (Apr 22, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> It's very hard to tell when Crugyr is scum or when he isn't, same for viole.


Crugyr has evolved into a higher being.

I can't read him anymore. =[ Actually I usually ignore him and assume he is town.  I should probably stop doing that.


----------



## Magic (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Apr 22, 2017)

OH SHIT

It's based on this.


Very cool.

Though I understand nothing its saying


I just read the description in the previous video.


----------



## Magic (Apr 22, 2017)

Very happy tune.


----------



## Magic (Apr 22, 2017)

Du du du du du


----------



## Magic (Apr 22, 2017)

Fuck i love this song.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 22, 2017)

^I love how RemChu is always commenting on stuff like this, lol

---------------


wondering if you like that song @RemChu


----------



## Magic (Apr 22, 2017)

That song is a good fusion of layered sound. 
That phrase makes me think of "debase" instead of bass.

Debase me baby, take me.

Kinda hot :0

Swing/Jazz/blues stuff is really fun to see in person. I usually get a crush on the singer....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 22, 2017)

TS, how old are you bro?


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 22, 2017)

RemChu said:


> TS, how old are you bro?


My age is a mystery no one must know...

but yeah Crugyr the only thing I knew about him being "off" is that he was very quick to jump on me unlike his usual at least somewhat "reasonable" meta.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 22, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> My age is a mystery no one must know...



24-28 ??


----------



## Magic (Apr 22, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> My age is a mystery no one must know...
> 
> but yeah Crugyr the only thing I knew about him being "off" is that he was very quick to jump on me unlike his usual at least somewhat "reasonable" meta.


You have to be a bit older than me. 30s? 

That some old school music b.


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> 24-28 ??





RemChu said:


> You have to be a bit older than me. 30s?
> 
> That some old school music b.


Both incorrect.


If you're that curious I can tell you.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 22, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> Both incorrect.



 

20 - 22 ??


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> 20 - 22 ??


Bit younger but close enough

My parents liked showing me old great bands and singers from the 70s-90s all the way from Queen, to Prince,to Hall and Oates.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 22, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> Bit younger



18 - 19? ô.o


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> 18 - 19? ô.o


Yup read above, I edited it.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 22, 2017)

Not that uncommon. I don't fuck with alot of newer music (bar alt/garage punk) and my playlist is mostly from 1960's through 1980's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 22, 2017)

My favorite band ever is Judas Priest.

That should say a lot about my music tastes.

(as in, the same as White but a little newer)


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 22, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> Yup read above, I edited it.



You're a lot younger than I thought ô.o 



Dr. White said:


> Not that uncommon. I don't fuck with alot of newer music (bar alt/garage punk) and my playlist is mostly from 1960's through 1980's.



*_reads comment_* - *_checks how old you are_* -nothing 

Uuhh... 22 - 24 ?


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> You're a lot younger than I thought ô.o
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I act older than I am, at least somewhat.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 22, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> My favorite band ever is Judas Priest.
> 
> That should say a lot about my music tastes.
> 
> (as in, the same as White but a little newer)


Yeah the 80's music is more on the lower end of my fav spectrum. Beatles, Kinks, Zeppelin, Sabbath, Stones, etc is more my drift. The Strokes are probably my fav band of the 2000's though 

Breaking the Law is my jam though.


Underworld Broker said:


> You're a lot younger than I thought ô.o
> 
> 
> 
> ...


22


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 22, 2017)

What about me? Wanna guess my age?

Hint: I was born in the same week as Marco.


----------



## God (Apr 22, 2017)

Tupac and pantera here

90s > 80s > rest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 22, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> What about me? Wanna guess my age?
> 
> Hint: I was born in the same week as Marco.



25


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> 25



Meh you already knew it.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> 25


I'd ask your arge but it isn't polite to ask a lady her age


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 22, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> I'd ask your arge but it isn't polite to ask a lady her age



It's in her public profile tho.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 22, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> I act older than I am, at least somewhat.



You do, why not act like you'd usually do instead of being all serious 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Meh you already knew it.



I didn't 

Jk

Though  I don't know when your birthday is  



Dr. White said:


> I'd ask your arge but it isn't polite to ask a lady her age



I show my age on my profile because why not


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 22, 2017)

Guess my age kek


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 22, 2017)

SupremeKage said:


> Guess my age kek



 

18 - 20


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> 18 - 20


very close


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 22, 2017)

I know brokis age without looking

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 22, 2017)

But I'm 17, I think that was pretty obvious for most

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 22, 2017)

SupremeKage said:


> But I'm 17, I think that was pretty obvious for most



Yeah, you couldn't be older than 20 imo


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> You do, why not act like you'd usually do instead of being all serious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may not act it but I got a bit of it in me.
TBF, not all ages show, especially online, you learn it after a while when you stick around on other forums and websites y'know. I act more my age in real life.


Dr. White said:


> I'd ask your arge but it isn't polite to ask a lady her age



**Fedora tipping intensifies**


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Tfw all of you were freakin scum @Crugyr @Viole1369 @EvilPotatoCat


It's even funnier considering it was all 4 of your group.   

Cheeky bastards.    

@Mr. Waffles   I like you too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Apr 23, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Yeah the 80's music is more on the lower end of my fav spectrum. Beatles, Kinks, Zeppelin, Sabbath, Stones, etc is more my drift. The Strokes are probably my fav band of the 2000's though
> 
> Breaking the Law is my jam though.
> 
> 22



You fight the law, the law wins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 23, 2017)

Law said:


> You fight the law, the law wins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 23, 2017)

Personal favorite of mine [A Flock of Seagulls]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2017)

really love melodic repitive stuff w/ guitar ^ @ flock of seagull 

*eats porridge*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 23, 2017)

Soundtrack to my Youth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 23, 2017)

All these whippersnappers having good taste.
Who could have seen that coming.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 23, 2017)

I recommend a flock of seagulls and Hall and Oates, real great melody-wise @RemChu


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 23, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> All these whippersnappers having good taste.
> Who could have seen that coming.


Hey us Mafia players all have at least something in common to bring us here.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 23, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> I recommend a flock of seagulls and Hall and Oates, real great melody-wise


Besto Live Version
Look at hair and swag as jean wardrobe 

Besto Rich girl modern cover

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2017)

still my fav band

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 23, 2017)

RemChu said:


> still my fav band


Love that song. This is the song that inspired "Smells Like Teen Spirit" and Nirvana's whole soft-hard song dynamic.

Funnily enough when you mentioned something about "sounds more like de-basement to me" I was gonna post this but didn't know if you liked the Pixies

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 23, 2017)

You loving the Pixies makes perfect sense now that I think about it.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 23, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> Hey us Mafia players all have at least something in common to bring us here.



> something in common

You mean like mafia.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2017)

Yeah I'm a debaser

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > something in common
> 
> You mean like mafia.


Being scummy 

Homo Luden, man the player. Games can bring all sorts of different people together!


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 23, 2017)

I also like a bit of old-school punk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2017)

Riding this Wave of Mutilation.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 23, 2017)

HA the only Misfits Song I could get into but is a true gem

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2017)

Pixies, they are from my home state.
Wish I could meet some of the band members someday.
Their sound is so me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2017)

Maaaaaaaaan guitar best stringed instrument?


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 23, 2017)

more modern, but I still love it.


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> I also like a bit of old-school punk


That build up at 1:15 . Evil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 23, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Maaaaaaaaan guitar best stringed instrument?


Really hard. I personally play the guitar so I try not to be bias but I also love me some Violin.

Never really appreciated the bass until I actually started listening to Paul Mcartney's composition in Beatles songs. Like the bass is legit the backbone of this song (top 3 fav songs ever)


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 23, 2017)

RemChu said:


> That build up at 1:15 . Evil.


It's visceral and impure, i fuckin LOVE IT!


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 23, 2017)

Love myself some Meatloaf on top of my Oates I eat in the Hall

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2017)

Kek, I knew someone would mention violin.

But guitar has swaaaaaaaag. You can't rock out with a violin.  (unless u crazy)


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 23, 2017)

This is a bit underground, but it's still fuckin great.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 23, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Kek, I knew someone would mention violin.
> 
> But guitar has swaaaaaaaag. You can't rock out with a violin.  (unless u crazy)


The Devil heavily disagrees

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 23, 2017)

Guys, guys, let's roll some stones...


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2017)

Well there is always an exception to the rule. .  ..  ..
Like I've seen 2 bros playing Thunderstuck on violin etc.

but its like what the fuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 23, 2017)

@Dr. White you listen to Dag Nasty too!?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 23, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> Guys, guys, let's roll some stones...


One of my faves. Next time you lay down with your partner go ahead and throw this on. Thank me later.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 23, 2017)

@Dr. White how'd you get into Dag Nasty? You're one of the only people I know who are into that band too.


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2017)

I see people turn their heads and quickly look away
Like a new born baby it just happens every day

I look inside myself and see my heart is black
I see my red door, I must have it painted black

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 23, 2017)

Alright guys we're kinda spamming the thread.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 23, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> @Dr. White how'd you get into Dag Nasty? You're one of the only people I know who are into that band too.


I used to skate from middle school until early college so you hear a little bit of everything in the subculture.


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2017)

If we spam enough we get extra lives @Aries

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 23, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> I used to skate from middle school until early college so you hear a little bit of everything in the subculture.


BMX guy myself personally, I guess skaters and BMX'ers have some similar taste.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 23, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> BMX guy myself personally, I guess skaters and BMX'ers have some similar taste.


As long as you don't roller skate

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 23, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> As long as you don't roller skate


Or a Scooterhead who can't watch where they swing that damn thing... fucking shin still has a scar from that little douche

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 23, 2017)

Anyways I'm going to sleep I'll see you two later in the convo


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Melodie (Apr 23, 2017)

@Marco

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 23, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Well there is always an exception to the rule. .  ..  ..
> Like I've seen 2 bros playing Thunderstuck on violin etc.
> 
> but its like what the fuck


You mean 2CELLOS?  
Their thunderstruck cover was pretty sweet, though I like this one maybe a bit more.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 23, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> I recommend a flock of seagulls and Hall and Oates, real great melody-wise @RemChu



Love this song. It gets made fun of for no reason

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 23, 2017)

I laughed pretty hard at how they made fun of it in La La Land, but yeah it's a nice track


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 23, 2017)

@RemChu

Your avatar is triggering the fuck out of me.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 23, 2017)

The weather this year is so retarded, nearly May and nothing but rain, snow and hail.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> The weather this year is so retarded, nearly May and nothing but rain, snow and hail.



@God must hate you and everyone that lives where you are.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 23, 2017)

Superman said:


> @God must hate you and everyone that lives where you are.


Yeah, definitely seems that way.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> The weather this year is so retarded, nearly May and nothing but rain, snow and hail.



Same shit here bruh


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 23, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Same shit here bruh


Do you live in my basement?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 23, 2017)

No.
I do.
You were supposed to bring me alive chicken thirty minutes ago.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Do you live in my basement?



Not really, but its close to it. University dorm so you could say same shit.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 23, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Not really, but its close to it. University dorm so you could say same shit.


lol,  rip on my dude. live the basement life 


Catamount said:


> No.
> I do.
> You were supposed to bring me alive chicken thirty minutes ago.


Sorry 
They're not coming for another month or two.  Can your satanic ritual wait until then?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 23, 2017)

Actually I just wanted to entertain myself a bit before eating but OK.
/leaves through a wall


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 23, 2017)

You wanted to choke my chicken before lunch.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 23, 2017)

Ok so I just did one of the hardest exams ever created.

The good news is that I'm free to play mafia again.

Where are the games?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 23, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ok so I just did one of the hardest exams ever created.
> 
> The good news is that I'm free to play mafia again.
> 
> Where are the games?


Ur hosting them


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 23, 2017)

One of them. Sign up, people.

But I feel like I haven't played mafia in centuries. I need to _play_ something.


----------



## Didi (Apr 23, 2017)

play THIS
*unzips dick*

Reactions: Ningen 3


----------



## Tiger (Apr 23, 2017)

It snowed. There's two inches of snow outside.

But my oilers punched out the Sharks, so I'm still happy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 23, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> One of them. Sign up, people.
> 
> But I feel like I haven't played mafia in centuries. I need to _play_ something.



 Have you signed up for my game yet? Seems like the next game coming up.



Didi said:


> play THIS
> *unzips dick*



 How...do you unzip a dick? Are you telling us you have a vigina?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 23, 2017)

Law said:


> It snowed. There's two inches of snow outside.
> 
> But *my oilers punched out the Sharks*, so I'm still happy.



 Then we are enemies!

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 23, 2017)

unzip a dick 
someone make this an in-game ability

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 23, 2017)

Catamount said:


> unzip a dick
> someone make this an in-game ability

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (Apr 23, 2017)

Superman said:


> @God must hate you and everyone that lives where you are.



Not if they speak in green


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 23, 2017)

TIL @God is cubey

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 23, 2017)

Superman said:


> Have you signed up for my game yet? Seems like the next game coming up.



Yes.

Have you signed up for mine?


----------



## God (Apr 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> TIL @God is cubey



You know me


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 23, 2017)

God said:


> You know me


We played some rounds back in 2012,2013 before I took a long hiatus from nf. One of the few names I remember lol.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> We played some rounds back in 2012,2013 before I took a long hiatus from nf. One of the few names I remember lol.



Oh, nice


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 23, 2017)

Wait I don't remember you WW from back then


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 23, 2017)

Then again I may have been on hiatus.

Or banned.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 23, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> Wait I don't remember you WW from back then


I played your LoL round

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 23, 2017)

Holy moly was that so long ago?

Never before have I poured my blood, sweat, and tears into hosting a Mafia game. And then it was promptly ruined by literally DOZENS of inactifags.

I rue that day forever and I will always hold the community at the time in contempt for it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 23, 2017)

Host again wad
I shall not inactifag


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 23, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> #TooHotForYou


stfu ningen   I'll spank you up and down the highway for all to see.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (Apr 23, 2017)

Who's that one really infamous inactifag? Was it Oreo


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 23, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> I will always hold the community at the time in contempt for it.



I'm still saddened that I wasn't around for that game.
Then again... all that inactifagging would have annoyed the shit out of me.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 23, 2017)

God said:


> Who's that one really infamous inactifag? Was it Oreo



We only have had one ?


----------



## Viole (Apr 23, 2017)

God said:


> Who's that one really infamous inactifag? Was it Oreo


@Ai


----------



## Viole (Apr 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> stfu ningen   I'll spank you up and down the highway for all to see.


Okay hoe

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 23, 2017)

God said:


> Who's that one really infamous inactifag? Was it Oreo




@Lord Genome as innocent child


----------



## God (Apr 23, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> We only have had one ?



Can you think of any worse ones?

Also how are you enjoying all those hairy assholes?


----------



## God (Apr 23, 2017)

Didi said:


> @Lord Genome as innocent child


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 23, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> Oh no wonder I didn't recognize you then
> 
> I found it strange I wouldn't remember any player at the time.


Yeah I remember you were all over mafia back then, don't think there was a round you missed. 



Viole1369 said:


> Okay hoe



dirty slut I see what you're into

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Yeah I remember you were all over mafia back then, don't think there was a round you missed.
> 
> 
> 
> dirty slut I see what you're into


It's you

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 23, 2017)

God said:


> Can you think of any worse ones?
> 
> Also how are you enjoying all those hairy assholes?



I'm not good with names, or remembering things, so no. 

Didn't we already establish that you were the one into hairy assholes ? 
Pretty sure we did.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## God (Apr 23, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm not good with names, or remembering things, so no.
> 
> Didn't we already establish that you were the one into hairy assholes ?
> Pretty sure we did.



STOP LYING

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 23, 2017)

God said:


> STOP LYING



Quality defense there, Cubey.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 23, 2017)

Didi said:


> @Lord Genome as innocent child



Why do you hurt me so 

Also Gumby is the original lurker king


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 23, 2017)

he's not the original (toreno? bls004?) but gumby hella perfected it


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 23, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Fuck that's an awesome UN you had


 
From 2012 until 2016   long live the true king, and not the false prophet @Viole1369

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> From 2012 until 2016   long live the true king, and not the false prophet @Viole1369



Actually that ningen has had that name from round that time too  or at least i know him since then.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 23, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Then again... all that inactifagging would have annoyed the shit out of me.


> annoyed falafel
wanna see

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 23, 2017)

I vaguely remember that LoL game...


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 23, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Actually that ningen has had that name from round that time too  or at least i know him since then.


You're gonna let it go to his head.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 23, 2017)

Aw here it is...the game wad lost his smile.





 I died to early.


----------



## Aries (Apr 23, 2017)

Superman said:


> Nobody told you to have a life...or are you trying to tell us you are already getting to old....to host...


Time waits for no man Vastobro... I remember the days when you were the Big Red Machine...The Devil's favorite spiter.... even you have succumbed to time like i have.



Toxic Saiyan said:


> @Aries told you I'd be a dangerous anti-town if I had the right moveset, I hope the performance I did in this game shows that.



you did indeed show me you are a player to look forward to seeing, you did a good job navigating through the chaos that all my games have

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 23, 2017)

Superman said:


> Aw here it is...the game wad lost his smile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I actually lasted until the end when the inactives killed it  
Thought I died  since I couldn't find the continuation thread. 

Good stuff.   Was a fun game.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 23, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Quality defense there, Cubey.



You just gave me a "no u," not much to defend against


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 23, 2017)

Aries said:


> Time waits for no man Vastobro... I remember the days when you were the Big Red Machine...The Devil's favorite spiter.... even you have succumbed to time like i have.
> 
> 
> 
> you did indeed show me you are a player to look forward to seeing, you did a good job navigating through the chaos that all my games have


Yeah it was fun, i especially like roles that can copy and/or steal abilities, ones with potential and require patience,that's my own personal style, that's why I thought Janemba was so cool and powerful in the original game, most of the time now that I'm looking at past games many just steal killshot moves and it's such a waste because they can easily just steal extra lives, possession/mind control moves, anti-targettables, redirects etc.

If Law and Syn Shenron died without any of their moves stolen/destroyed, that alone would be enough for me to work with to really put the hurt on town.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 23, 2017)

My role was awesome af  still wondering why they decided to got for Towa instead of Zamasu faction with a hint....


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 23, 2017)

Wad although the lol game had many inactifags

It also had a GOAT moment

With IK being a supervillain and revealing his plan

Only for it to be ruined by teemo

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 23, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> My role was awesome af  still wondering why they decided to got for Towa instead of Zamasu faction with a hint....


Yeah win or lose, I definitely find playing indie to be the most fun because they are so damn powerful/dangerous, or at least have the potential to be one, that's why I was so mad Many Faced God in Clash of Hosts was wasted on an inactifag, I would have loved playing that role.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 23, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> Yeah win or lose, I definitely find playing indie to be the most fun because they are so damn powerful/dangerous, or at least have the potential to be one, that's why I was so mad Many Faced God in Clash of Hosts was wasted on an inactifag, I would have loved playing that role.



 We should beat all of those hosts up for that....all of them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 23, 2017)

Superman said:


> We should beat all of those hosts up for that....all of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 23, 2017)

Superman said:


> We should beat all of those hosts up for that....all of them.


It would've been SUCH a game changer if that role was actually active...


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 23, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


> Wad although the lol game had many inactifags
> 
> It also had a GOAT moment
> 
> ...



I hate when people reveal their plan and act all high and mighty, especially when you're in the same faction as they are ...



Toxic Saiyan said:


> Yeah win or lose, I definitely find playing indie to be the most fun because they are so damn powerful/dangerous, or at least have the potential to be one, that's why I was so mad Many Faced God in Clash of Hosts was wasted on an inactifag, I would have loved playing that role.



I like playing as indie, because i'm no team player and prefer playing on my own without worrying about inactifags and stuff like that.  Also the abilities are cool 

Many Faced God was a sad thing, really. That role had a lot of potential but an inactifag got it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 23, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> It would've been SUCH a game changer if that role was actually active...



....speaking of that game you fuckers did not listen to me when I said to have my damn back because I knew that shitlord santi was going to pull what he did when he got lynched. REMIND WHO ALL WERE IN THAT MAFIA!?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 23, 2017)

Superman said:


> ....speaking of that game you fuckers did not listen to me when I said to have my damn back because I knew that shitlord santi was going to pull what he did when he got lynched. REMIND WHO ALL WERE IN THAT MAFIA!?



It was funny


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 23, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I hate when people reveal their plan and act all high and mighty, especially when you're in the same faction as they are ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me personally I can definitely play team player well and good enough, especially with guys like Marco who are like me and really good at utilizing abilities, but when I'm alone I can definitely play better because I don't have to worry about collateral damage or exposing teammates as you've seen I get a bit too "juiced" when working with people, I got the heat off Lawrence when you and Dr. White were in that lynch QT with him, but other than that we got destroyed from beginning to midway through. I'm glad we won though.

Many Faced God... man that potential, could you imagine if he took Yhwach or WAD's abilities, it'd be insanity.

Big part of the fun being indie is you are practically this all-powerful bystander that can just fuck with both sides while being powerful or becoming powerful by leeching off their conflict.


Superman said:


> ....speaking of that game you fuckers did not listen to me when I said to have my damn back because I knew that shitlord santi was going to pull what he did when he got lynched. REMIND WHO ALL WERE IN THAT MAFIA!?


Hey we won in the end though, but TBF you did antagonize him when we didn't need to take that risk... your role could have made things so much easier...


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 23, 2017)

I failed the spirit of absolute Justice in that game

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 23, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


> Wad although the lol game had many inactifags
> 
> It also had a GOAT moment
> 
> ...




ya tru but that's only cuz he thought he found a loophole to exploit

but i know how to keep them closed with good game design so it was kinda insulting that he tried smh


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 23, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> I failed the spirit of absolute Justice in that game


Hey Dr. White what games have you played Mafia/Indie?


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 23, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> Hey Dr. White what games have you played Mafia/Indie?


I've actually been overwhelmingly town and as such I've grown my meta more so around scum hunting. I've only ever been mafia once in my first game which was DDL's dressrosa game. I was indie once in star wars mafia but got random killed in the first round.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 23, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> It was funny



 NO IT WAS NOT!

I WENT FROM


TO

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (Apr 23, 2017)

My indie record is mixed. Two of my worst performances were indie, but two were also some of my best


----------



## God (Apr 23, 2017)

My heart truly swells to see the passion the youngbloods have for the sport.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (Apr 23, 2017)

They're absolutely adorable, aren't they?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (Apr 23, 2017)

I can just cuddle each and every single one of them

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 23, 2017)

Superman said:


> NO IT WAS NOT!
> 
> I WENT FROM
> 
> ...



That's why it was funny


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 23, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> That's why it was funny


He was so  pissed


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 23, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> That's why it was funny



....





Toxic Saiyan said:


> He was so  pissed

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Santí (Apr 23, 2017)

Superman said:


> NO IT WAS NOT!
> 
> I WENT FROM
> 
> ...



Talk shit, get hit

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 23, 2017)

When Santi voted for himself


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 23, 2017)

Santi said:


> Talk shit, get hit


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 23, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> Me personally I can definitely play team player well and good enough, especially with guys like Marco who are like me and really good at utilizing abilities, but when I'm alone I can definitely play better because I don't have to worry about collateral damage or exposing teammates as you've seen I get a bit too "juiced" when working with people, I got the heat off Lawrence when you and Dr. White were in that lynch QT with him, but other than that we got destroyed from beginning to midway through. I'm glad we won though.
> 
> Many Faced God... man that potential, could you imagine if he took Yhwach or WAD's abilities, it'd be insanity.
> 
> Big part of the fun being indie is you are practically this all-powerful bystander that can just fuck with both sides while being powerful or becoming powerful by leeching off their conflict.



Though i can say that I actually enjoy playing in teams when it's only 2 people, it makes everything a lot ''easier'' and we can usually have more fun (and share memes). You're definitely getting too juiced when you play in a team, haha i guess you're gonna be a bit more relaxed when time passes and you play more games. Just try to have fun 

I hope to see that role someday in a different game again, boi it really has to get used properly.

And i can agree on that, fucking with both sides and being powerful just makes it so much more enjoyable, haha

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Santí (Apr 23, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> When Santi voted for himself



Y'all were making me mad, you especially. Too many people with the "I'm going with my gut despite all arguments and claims against him being logically and soundly defeated".

I legit just gave up.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 23, 2017)

Anyone got anything to say about my game play lately?


----------



## Santí (Apr 23, 2017)

Stop spamming you nerd.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 23, 2017)

Santi said:


> Ya'll were making me mad,* you especially*. Too many people with the "I'm going with my gut despite all arguments and claims against him being logically and soundly defeated". *You in particular*
> 
> I legit just gave up.


Must have affected you quite alot 
Fam Fam, you were acting sus. May have been "100% undeniable" logic from your standpoint but not mine at the time. I will send you some Sancocho as a peace offering


----------



## God (Apr 23, 2017)

Sign up for vastos game you shits


----------



## Santí (Apr 23, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> you were acting sus.



This is a tell that I'm town.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 23, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Must have affected you quite alot
> Fam Fam, you were acting sus. May have been "100% undeniable" logic from your standpoint but not mine at the time. I will send you some Sancocho as a peace offering



No way he would've been scum the way he was playing, lol

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 23, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> No way he would've been scum the way he was playing, lol


That was my first game playing with him and it was like one or two phases in lmao. I'm not psychic like @Psychic


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 23, 2017)

>kid buu 
>zamasu faction
>mafia factions

Tfw I'm worried about my God of Destruction


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 23, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> >kid buu
> >zamasu faction
> >mafia factions
> 
> Tfw I'm worried about my God of Destruction



Hey! The rules UB! THE RULES!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 23, 2017)

Superman said:


> Hey! The rules UB! THE RULES!



Hmm...I gave no game related info


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 23, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Hmm...I gave no game related info

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 23, 2017)

My Spirit lingers on in Kid Buu, whoever you are. Fuck. Them. Up.


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 23, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> After all the heat I caught from Law and Dragon on Clash of the Hosts for speaking when I shouldn't, literally over HALF of iwandesu and Satsuki's posts In the Dragonball thread were after I absorbed the both of them


wasn't even notified i was absorbed bro


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 23, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> After all the heat I caught from Law and Dragon on Clash of the Hosts for speaking when I shouldn't, literally over HALF of iwandesu and Satsuki's posts In the Dragonball thread were after I absorbed the both of them


wasn't even notified i was absorbed bro


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 23, 2017)

Aries...


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 24, 2017)

damn no comments on my question. How lovely of you mothafuckas?


----------



## Didi (Apr 24, 2017)

shut up nerd

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 24, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Anyone got anything to say about my game play lately?



You didn't act like a jerk in CotH. Keep that up. It will help make people take you seriously in the long run.

Dunno about other games.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 24, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> damn no comments on my question. How lovely of you mothafuckas?



Maybe specify something you need feedback on?

And no talking about ongoing games while at that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 24, 2017)

My gameplay overall.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 24, 2017)

holy fucken shit
didi changed his avatar


----------



## Melodie (Apr 24, 2017)

Unrecognizable


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2017)

Catamount said:


> holy fucken shit
> didi changed his avatar





Melodie said:


> Unrecognizable


He evolved. :0


----------



## Kazenokami (Apr 24, 2017)

Im assuming this is the general chat thread?

Hello. I saw you guys sign up for the Mafia championship, so I thought I'd join you guys, you're already way more active then my home forum so heres hoping I can keep up...


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 24, 2017)

Kazenokami said:


> Im assuming this is the general chat thread?




That's right

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 24, 2017)

Kazenokami said:


> Im assuming this is the general chat thread?
> 
> Hello. I saw you guys sign up for the Mafia championship, so I thought I'd join you guys, you're already way more active then my home forum so heres hoping I can keep up...



Games are fun here, you should join a few imo  (￣▽￣)／


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 24, 2017)

Catamount said:


> holy fucken shit
> didi changed his avatar



for an avatar he's gonna lose in a day

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kazenokami (Apr 24, 2017)

We'll see, I already signed up for one but the most players I've ever played is 18. Im more of a hosting kinda guy than a player anyway. But thanks!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 24, 2017)

Kazenokami said:


> We'll see, I already signed up for one but the most players I've ever played is 18. Im more of a hosting kinda guy than a player anyway. But thanks!



What games have you played/hosted so far? Vanilla, RoleMadness .. stuff like that


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 24, 2017)

Whelp, it seems town is definitely out of the running in Dragonball Kai, shame. I actually had valuable information to help too...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 24, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> Whelp, it seems town is definitely out of the running in Dragonball Kai, shame. I actually had valuable information to help too...



Dude...

What makes you think you are supposed to post this in the convo thread?


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 24, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Dude...
> 
> What makes you think you are supposed to post this in the convo thread?


What? What's wrong? I never had actually given away the information, is it because I said I have it or not?

Besides it's already too late...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 24, 2017)

You having information is information.


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 24, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You having information is information.


Like I said man it's outdated information, at the time it would've been useful, now it's too late.

Honestly it's not that big of a deal, can we just drop this man?


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 24, 2017)

But what I found the info is important


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 24, 2017)

WRRRREEEEEEECCCCKKKKKKEEDDDD get fucked town!


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 24, 2017)

they just killed Black Fusion though...


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 24, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> they just killed Black Fusion though...


Yep, that was after I posted that, at this point it's a wasteland and a majority of the board is dead and gone.


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 24, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> they just killed Black Fusion though...


Nevermind they just got shit on by Beerus...


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 25, 2017)

I guess people can comment on my gameplay now. I'm not impressed with it. I didn't get a win with town.


----------



## Viole (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Aries (Apr 25, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I guess people can comment on my gameplay now. I'm not impressed with it. I didn't get a win with town.



You played pretty good from what i saw, nothing to be ashamed off. Their was so much chaos in the game but that has zero to do with your skill and more to do with the nature of the beast. CR games are a different kind of mafia game all together. Just because you play well in other games doesn't mean will do fantastic in my games, but did well to navigate through the chaos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm moderately satisfied with my gameplay, in the end I pretty much fulfilled both my wincon parts separately, I damaged town hard enough to get both Goku and Vegeta killed eventually after my death, I absorbed nearly everyone I needed to absorb minus Piccolo who I was ABOUT to absorb.

I definitely put on the most hurt on town at the time I was alive.


----------



## Viole (Apr 25, 2017)

Aries said:


> You played pretty good from what i saw, nothing to be ashamed off. Their was so much chaos in the game but that has zero to do with your skill and more to do with the nature of the beast. CR games are a different kind of mafia game all together. Just because you play well in other games doesn't mean will do fantastic in my games, but did well to navigate through the chaos


comment on me aries senpai


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 25, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> comment on me aries senpai


Same for me, he gave me a quick overview, but I'd like a review of how I did @Aries


----------



## Aries (Apr 25, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> comment on me aries senpai



Your team pretty much summed it up for me, you led your team to victory even when all hope was almost lost you still did not give up and tried to look for alternatives to win the game. That's a good quality for what a godfather should be when they are it in mafia. Lead the troops, and lead by example. You may not have lasted in game wise but your precense was felt throughout the game

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 25, 2017)

Aries said:


> Your team pretty much summed it up for me, you led your team to victory even when all hope was almost lost you still did not give up and tried to look for alternatives to win the game. That's a good quality for what a godfather should be when they are it in mafia. Lead the troops, and lead by example. You may not have lasted in game wise but your precense was felt throughout the game




Thanks for the feedback :3


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2017)

@Aries Was that an annoying game to host with a busy schedule ?

How do you feel about the upcoming favorites which should be a bigger game o.o
If Marco is gone, will you need a new co-host?


----------



## Aries (Apr 25, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> Same for me, he gave me a quick overview, but I'd like a review of how I did @Aries



You did more damage to town then most of the factions did, its not a diss to factions. You just had more to work with then others as in you had a clear objective in comparison to just eliminate all threats to your factions. You were smart when to use your abilities and who to use it on, you were able to hold your own in defending yourself, you eventually ran into the same problem every player ran into. The chaotic nature of the game and vegito then took you out. At least can take comfort that needed the most OP town role to eliminate you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 25, 2017)

I lost because some kid thought he was funny


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2017)

Yeah TS played great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 25, 2017)

@RemChu 
Vegito would suck those boobs dry

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2017)

Lewd. Rude.


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 25, 2017)

Aries said:


> You did more damage to town then most of the factions did, its not a diss to factions. You just had more to work with then others as in you had a clear objective in comparison to just eliminate all threats to your factions. You were smart when to use your abilities and who to use it on, you were able to hold your own in defending yourself, you eventually ran into the same problem every player ran into. The chaotic nature of the game and vegito then took you out. At least can take comfort that needed the most OP town role to eliminate you


Thanks man I appreciate the review.


RemChu said:


> Yeah TS played great.


Yaboi TS didn't go out like a bitch, in the end a broken AF town role and Sloth's delayed action took me out.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 25, 2017)

RemChu said:


> @Aries Was that an annoying game to host with a busy schedule ?
> 
> How do you feel about the upcoming favorites which should be a bigger game o.o
> If Marco is gone, will you need a new co-host?



It sucked a bit yeah, it was like being stuck in two worlds man, school really made it hard to keep up, would have like 15 pms and when tried looking them over, replying back to some/doing some actions would get more messages which lead to more delays. Though was rough here and there liked the game and what people brought to the table. 

Most hosts would get chewed out for even doing half the things I do as a host, with me its more or less expected and if this was your first game with me as host you learn to embrace the wackiness and chaos of my games. CR games are not meant to be the most balanced, most competitive or the most hax cluster fuck/ trolling spectacle. Its to relax and enjoy oneself, looking back feel that game did that. 

As for Favorites, its my season finale and look forward to it,  I'm hoping Marco returns so we can start working on it if not ill work on it solo and find a co host.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 25, 2017)

Hey guys I would really appreciate replacements for my HxH game. Aries gave his blessings on decently balanced roles and I've had Viole/Potato helping me. I highly doubt everyone will show up so decent odds the first replacements can play. Maybe I'll even add some more roles.


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 25, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Yeah TS played great.


It was so weird because I had a good feeling you were Piccolo... between you and Psychic given your behavior and post rating I thought it was you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 25, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Hey guys I would really appreciate replacements for my HxH game. Aries gave his blessings on decently balanced roles and I've had Viole/Potato helping me. I highly doubt everyone will show up so decent odds the first replacements can play. Maybe I'll even add some more roles.


Sure sign me up for a replacement I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 25, 2017)

Aries is legendary

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Aries is legendary

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 25, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


>




How  fate smileth upon us,  the roller coaster of emotions keeps on going and going

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 25, 2017)

Yep 
day 1- Me and Sk gunna die
Day 2- sk and ai gunna die
Day 3- Fuck SK got ripped
Day 4- fuck vegito, we gonna die
Day 5- fuck actions failed, we really gonna die

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kazenokami (Apr 25, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> What games have you played/hosted so far? Vanilla, RoleMadness .. stuff like that



Never hosted a vanilla game, most of my games are RM with some unique mechanics included.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 25, 2017)

2 questions:
How the fuck do I fix a DNS problem on chromebook? Legit on my phone rn and so annoying cause this happens at random. Is it my provider?

Is final fantasy worth finishing/kingdoms hearts 2.8? Payed 50 for both and haven't touched em in momths even though i like both stories


----------



## Didi (Apr 25, 2017)

Catamount said:


> holy fucken shit
> didi changed his avatar




gotta make use of those 175x350 rights


----------



## Didi (Apr 25, 2017)

At least it's still Simon so I'm not a COMPLETELY different person


----------



## hammer (Apr 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Aries is legendary


I give his roles and mechanics a 10/10 but he needs to work on getting back to players more often

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 25, 2017)

hammer said:


> I give his roles and mechanics a 10/10 but he needs to work on getting back to players more often


true that lol,  some questions we had waited an entire day or two to be answered which really complicated the scheming, it's understandable anyways big game a lot of roles and a life,  if someone co-hosted just to process actions or answer questions it probably would've been a much smoother experience. 

Nonetheless it was a fun game, so many fails, so many trolls, so many plot twists.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 25, 2017)

Would like to play a 3rd DB game, needing more memes  

Kinda sad Dark Magician wasn't in the game though


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> true that lol,  some questions we had waited an entire day or two to be answered which really complicated the scheming, it's understandable anyways big game a lot of roles and a life,  if someone co-hosted just to process actions or answer questions it probably would've been a much smoother experience.
> 
> Nonetheless it was a fun game, so many fails, so many trolls, so many plot twists.


Agreed depending on how Favorites VII goes this might be a viable candidate for game of the year.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 25, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> Agreed depending on how Favorites VII goes this might be a viable candidate for game of the year.


The first or second favorites was pretty dope. 

I still remember Candlejack to this day

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 25, 2017)

I said it was Game Of The Year potential with the false lie detect on @Viole1369 just off that whole shindig alone aside from all the other antics. I would like to see an Narutofia 4 but that is something Laix would have to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hammer (Apr 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> true that lol,  some questions we had waited an entire day or two to be answered which really complicated the scheming, it's understandable anyways big game a lot of roles and a life,  if someone co-hosted just to process actions or answer questions it probably would've been a much smoother experience.
> 
> Nonetheless it was a fun game, so many fails, so many trolls, so many plot twists.


he forgot to tell me things


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 25, 2017)

hammer said:


> he forgot to tell me things




He forgot to tell us all things, lol. He didn't give us Goku Black until like 30 hours after the action processed

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## hammer (Apr 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> He forgot to tell us all things, lol. He didn't give us Goku Black until like 30 hours after the action processed


I might drop out of favs


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 25, 2017)

hammer said:


> I might drop out of favs


don't do it   think of the trolls! the memes! the laughs!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## hammer (Apr 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> don't do it   think of the trolls! the memes! the laughs!


back in my day w ehad 100+ people and we never had a delay action/oldfag


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 25, 2017)

hammer said:


> back in my day w ehad 100+ people and we never had a delay action/oldfag


people get burnt out after so many years, times change and all that.  it's still fun even with some delays

well I don't think faves will have anything on the first one   but should still be fun enough if everyone that signed up a year ago is active

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## hammer (Apr 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> people get burnt out after so many years, times change and all that.  it's still fun even with some delays
> 
> well I don't think faves will have anything on the first one   but should still be fun enough if everyone that signed up a year ago is active


oh that was trhe norm I was mafia in a 136 person HST mafia and all three mafas knew who each other and we lead lynches on each other


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 25, 2017)

Wondering if town will ever win again


----------



## hammer (Apr 25, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Wondering if town will ever win again


for an aries game town usually wins


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2017)

hammer said:


> oh that was trhe norm I was mafia in a 136 person HST mafia and all three mafas knew who each other and we lead lynches on each other





Which game was that ?


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 25, 2017)

Hosting these large games seems like way too much of a pain in the ass, lol.   Maybe 20 players would be the easiest to manage without too many headaches.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 25, 2017)

136 players sounds horrible
Even at 30+ it turns  pain in ass to actually balance game without giving one clear advantage


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 25, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> 136 players sounds horrible
> Even at 30+ it turns  pain in ass to actually balance game without giving one clear advantage


You could do it as a clusterfuck battle royale,  give every team the same roles basically and let them fuck each other over. 

Like a game of risk where everyone is high on meth.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 25, 2017)

Forget about balance. The sole fact that you have to take care of 136 ppl actions is enough of a pain and enough to make you get stuff wrong several times.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You could do it as a clusterfuck battle royale,  give every team the same roles basically and let them fuck each other over.
> 
> Like a game of risk where everyone is high on meth.



We kinda of did that in a game we ran few months ago. Trust me we had idk 25-30 players and was a clusterfuck enough.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 25, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> We kinda of did that in a game we ran few months ago. Trust me we had idk 25-30 players and was a clusterfuck enough.


I could do it, don't want to but lol, clusterfucks are the greatest when buttered with the poetry of a trollish soul.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You could do it as a clusterfuck battle royale,  give every team the same roles basically and let them fuck each other over.
> 
> Like a game of risk where everyone is high on meth.


Been there ,done that


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 25, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Been there ,done that


princess badass

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2017)

when's the last time a vanilla invitationals has been done


----------



## Viole (Apr 25, 2017)

So from all hosting there only seems to be two results from what we do

Either full salt or full fun 

Both works for me


----------



## Viole (Apr 25, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> when's the last time a vanilla invitationals has been done




Invitationals?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2017)

it would appear last January...i was the host


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Invitationals?



it's a closed signup game, people can only play if they're personally invited

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 25, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> So from all hosting there only seems to be two results from what we do
> 
> Either full salt or full fun
> 
> Both works for me



It can be both you know :^)


----------



## Viole (Apr 25, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> it's a closed signup game, people can only play if they're personally invited


I see, it is full on town vanilla be mafia good setup or something else?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> I see, it is full on town vanilla be mafia good setup or something else?



its typically vanilla/generic yea


----------



## Viole (Apr 25, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> its typically vanilla/generic yea


Ayy ayy, will u be hosting it again ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2017)

na 

if anything has been euthanized permanently its my will to host


----------



## Viole (Apr 25, 2017)

Guess then can see you play atleast


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 25, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> na
> 
> if anything has been euthanized permanently its my will to host


play some rounds, show the youngn's how it's done

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> play some rounds, show the youngn's how it's done



i recently played a game

i got n1'd


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 25, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> i recently played a game
> 
> i got n1'd


I feel, first return game since 2012 and I got d1'd in coth 

Play another game!  Getting n1'd just means people were intimidated by your skill.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 25, 2017)

I saw that one. Do you guys like always do open setups?


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 25, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> I saw that one. Do you guys like always do open setups?


Think  it just depends on the host, I vaguely remember close setup shit in the past.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 25, 2017)

Dunno seems limiting mafia further in generics. Major part for me is mafia fake claims and as town finding that. 

With open it just kills the point as mafia can't bluff their way out once made to.claim


----------



## Aries (Apr 25, 2017)

CR games town streak is over... Its a dark rainy day for mafio

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 25, 2017)

How did I do in the game


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 25, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Dunno seems limiting mafia further in generics. Major part for me is mafia fake claims and as town finding that.
> 
> With open it just kills the point as mafia can't bluff their way out once made to.claim


I mean they are small with barely any town roles other then generic. So it's not hard to have an easy claim either way. I've played a few and the balance isn't bad for that. I think there was one game though that was
pretty much a claim fest and ended the game fast. But that's really it


----------



## Viole (Apr 25, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> I mean they are small with barely any town roles other then generic. So it's not hard to have an easy claim either way. I've played a few and the balance isn't bad for that. I think there was one game though that was
> pretty much a claim fest and ended the game fast. But that's really it


Maybe rot and his closed setup rub too much on me


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 25, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Maybe rot and his closed setup rub too much on me


Well Rots games are much different because they are themed and have flavour claiming as well. And a good amount of PR or setup types (like assassin one we just played)


----------



## hammer (Apr 25, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Which game was that ?


a game were I was Nami


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 25, 2017)

hammer said:


> a game were I was Nami



Well at least you were lucky enough not to be Jobber. aka #SanjiTheJobber


----------



## hammer (Apr 25, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Well at least you were lucky enough not to be Jobber. aka #SanjiTheJobber


my team learned who the entire naruto mafia was and I was leading a lynch and some salty lsoer during the night phase said I was mafia


----------



## Didi (Apr 25, 2017)

>implying Santi isn't going to utterly BTFO Jobtooth and finally show his true post-TS strength


----------



## Santí (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm going to do what now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> if anything has been euthanized permanently its my will to host


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2017)

don't  me, cat, dude


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> don't  me, cat, dude


holy shit since when are you so bold, baldie


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2017)

Catamount said:


> holy shit since when are you so bold, baldie



>implying i was ever not


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2017)

are we talking about bold or bald


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2017)

Bold.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2017)

Naaaaah


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 25, 2017)

Cat be nice to wad


----------



## God (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> Cat be nice to wad


do you want to die or something


----------



## Didi (Apr 25, 2017)

Cat, bully WAD pls


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Crugyr (Apr 25, 2017)

Catamount said:


> do you want to die or something


Bring it on


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> Bring it on




*Mafia* has killed *Crugyr[???]

NIGHT ONE ENDS

DAY TWO BEGINS

YOU MAY NOW POST*​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> *Mafia* has killed *Crugyr[???]
> 
> NIGHT ONE ENDS
> 
> ...



*[Vote Lynch Catamount]*


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2017)

lynch me tbh


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 25, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> *Mafia* has killed *Crugyr[???]
> 
> NIGHT ONE ENDS
> 
> ...


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Hosting these large games seems like way too much of a pain in the ass, lol.   Maybe 20 players would be the easiest to manage without too many headaches.


He had a lot of ability interaction, so that made things complicated.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 25, 2017)

Sup tricks?

I'm a little itchy to host a Law game.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2017)

Law said:


> Sup tricks?
> 
> I'm a little itchy to host a Law game.



Law game. Invitationals.

YUS.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 25, 2017)

It wouldn't be generic.

I have 3 fully fleshed out role madness games already made lol. It'd be along the lines of Final Fantasy and Folklore vs Seinen.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viole (Apr 25, 2017)

Law said:


> It wouldn't be generic.
> 
> I have 3 fully fleshed out role madness games already made lol. It'd be along the lines of Final Fantasy and Folklore vs Seinen.


Yes please


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2017)

Law said:


> It wouldn't be generic.
> 
> I have 3 fully fleshed out role madness games already made lol. It'd be along the lines of Final Fantasy and Folklore vs Seinen.



well yeah lol

but just pick the one with like 20-30 roles

throw out invites to highly anticipated law game

???

profit


----------



## Viole (Apr 25, 2017)

wad pls


----------



## Tiger (Apr 25, 2017)

With all the new faces, I wouldn't make it invite only. And I can't do it soon-- my wife and I bought a house and are doing renovations. But potentially before Faves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 26, 2017)

Jealous. House, renovations. Good luck with that, it's so cool <3

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2017)

Gratz on the house buy!


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 26, 2017)

Don't think I ever played a Law game

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 26, 2017)

I played his favorites. It was my first time, and I was PC Principal. Good times

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God (Apr 26, 2017)

Lucky bastard got a house and everything


----------



## Catamount (Apr 26, 2017)

I am looking for a new flat again

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2017)

Man a good pair of shades makes one 100% cooler.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 26, 2017)

Nothing makes me cooler, cos @Cooler already exists.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 26, 2017)

4 day weekends, best weekend.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 26, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> 4 day weekends, best weekend.


I think I hate you
00:50
Just came home


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 26, 2017)

Catamount said:


> I think I hate you
> 00:50
> Just came home



Don't hate me for national holidays and whatnot.
I didn't decide them, I just enjoy them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 26, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> 4 day weekends, best weekend.


5 day weekends are better


----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> 5 day weekends are better


7 day weekends

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Apr 26, 2017)

RemChu said:


> 7 day weekends



>unemployment

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 26, 2017)

#NEETLife


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 26, 2017)

Law said:


> >unemployment



> retirement

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 26, 2017)

>death

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 27, 2017)

>ghost

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 27, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> >death


Why did someone like this


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 27, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Man a good pair of shades makes one 100% cooler.


Remchu, and cool aren't words that should go together

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Why did someone like this


Because waffles is a monster.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Why did someone like this





Superman said:


> Because waffles is a monster.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>



 Man look at those cold uncaring Russian eyes....


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2017)

Superman said:


> Man look at those cold uncaring Russian eyes....


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

I thought Waffles was a Dutch Pansy

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I thought Waffles was a Dutch Pansy



 No he is Russian.


----------



## God (Apr 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I thought Waffles was a Dutch Pansy



GET EM

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

Superman said:


> No he is Russian.


До Свидания сука блять

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I thought Waffles was a Dutch Pansy



I am.
He just likes to call me Russian for some... reason.



Superman said:


> No he is Russian.



Just like you're Mexican. 



God said:


> GET EM


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I am.
> He just likes to call me Russian for some... reason.
> 
> 
> ...


Must be thirsty for some Vodka.  Do you have a booze stash?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Must be thirsty for some Vodka.  Do you have a booze stash?



Nope.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Nope.


Christ did you drink it all already?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Just like you're Mexican.



 How did you know? We been talking!?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Christ did you drink it all already?



I'm not much of an alcohol drinker. 



God said:


>



I'd say something, but nah.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2017)

God said:


>



 Aren't you like an Indian Girl?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2017)

Superman said:


> How did you know? We been talking!?



Because you're just like CR.


----------



## Viole (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Because you're just like CR.



 You know I am not anything like him. I have class. Are you drinking right now?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 27, 2017)

Superman said:


> You know I am not anything like him


Cr>vasto confirmed


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2017)

Superman said:


> You know I am not anything like him. I have class. Are you drinking right now?



Don't lie to me, D. 
You have about as much class as a certain Dominican.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm not much of an alcohol drinker.


same 


God said:


> White wolf a cute



he'd never say that to me  

but I am

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Cr>vasto confirmed



 You are a clown.


----------



## God (Apr 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> he'd never say that to me
> 
> but I am



Tell him you're a girl


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2017)

Superman said:


> You are a clown.



*cough*


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

God said:


> Tell him you're a girl


nah

his posts trigger my IQ as is  

not even surprised he's a cafe regular

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Don't lie to me, D.
> You have about as much class as a certain Dominican.



 I do not like your Humor right now. Not one bit.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2017)

Superman said:


> I do not like your Humor right now. Not one bit.



I know.

Bad humor day.


----------



## God (Apr 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> nah
> 
> his posts trigger my IQ as is
> 
> not even surprised he's a cafe regular



His antics crack me up tho


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> *cough*



 Are you ok? Do you need assistance for something? Is this what you are indicating?


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

God said:


> His antics crack me up tho


He's like Amy Schumer, only knows how to steal jokes and when they're not stolen they're cringey af.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2017)

Superman said:


> Are you ok? Do you need assistance for something? Is this what you are indicating?



I'm peachy.
Just sleepy.
Sleachy if you will.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm peachy.
> Just sleepy.
> Sleachy if you will.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> He's like Amy Schumer, only knows how to steal jokes and when they're not stolen they're cringey af.



I meant him creeping on every suspected girl under the sun

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 27, 2017)

Superman said:


> You are a clown.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm peachy.
> Just sleepy.
> Sleachy if you will.



 Why are you sleepy? What is keeping you up my elderly friend?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> He's like Amy Schumer, only knows how to steal jokes and when they're not stolen they're cringey af.



Talking about @Zyrax behind his back.
Shame on you.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Talking about @Zyrax behind his back.
> Shame on you.


I talk about you behind your back too Jergnome

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 27, 2017)

Ai said:


> Remchu, and cool aren't words that should go together







Superman said:


> You know I am not anything like him. I have class. Are you drinking right now?


Shots fired.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>



No thanks.


This guy gets it. 



Superman said:


> Why are you sleepy? What is keeping you up my elderly friend?



Only had like 3 hours of sleep.
Too lazy to get up and go back to bed.
Waiting for boredom to kick in and make it happen.


----------



## God (Apr 27, 2017)

Now zyrax is gonna think I dislike him


----------



## Magic (Apr 27, 2017)

LOL


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2017)

God said:


> I meant him creeping on every suspected girl under the sun



 The return of Mexican God lvl3


 You may be a quarter of the age waffles is, but you are not 1 and a half the man he is!


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I talk about you behind your back too Jergnome



Already knew that. 



God said:


> Now zyrax is gonna think I dislike him



Poor God.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

God hates everyone anyways

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2017)

Superman said:


> The return of Mexican God lvl3
> 
> 
> 
> You may be a quarter of the age waffles is, but you are not 1 and a half the man he is!



MG can stay gone if you ask me. 

> quarter

Either you're calling me really old, or him really young.
Or you just suck at math.

I'm going with the latter.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2017)

Quote this post and I will tell you what I think of you.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

Superman said:


> Quote this post and I will tell you what I think of you.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 27, 2017)

Superman said:


> The return of Mexican God lvl3



That dude was hilarious, banned him for no reason


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> MG can stay gone if you ask me.
> 
> > quarter
> 
> ...



 Maybe it is both you sleep deprived drunk.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> God hates everyone anyways



Hate requires a lot more care. 



Superman said:


> Quote this post and I will tell you what I think of you.



Quote this post and I'll reply to it.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Hate requires a lot more care.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote this post and I'll reply to it.


Hate flows easy through me

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2017)

Superman said:


> Maybe it is both you sleep deprived drunk.



> both

I mentioned 3 possibilities though. Not 2.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Hate flows easy through me



I'm sure that's not the only thing.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm sure that's not the only thing.



wat else wat else, tell me sensei

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> wat else wat else, tell me sensei



Calling me sensei just makes me not say anything.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2017)

I plan on spite killing you the first chance I get you son of a bitch. Not because you upset me but because you got one over on me....even if it was a Cbro game.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Calling me sensei just makes me not say anything.



You're fired 


Superman said:


> I plan on spite killing you the first chance I get you son of a bitch. Not because you upset me but because you got one over on me....even if it was a Cbro game.



 

You did have me on your mafia list at least, even if it was 10 people strong.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You're fired



I never accepted the job to begin with.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Quote this post and I'll reply to it.



 One of my few confidants on here. Genuine good guy...but to lazy to be a mod.



Mr. Waffles said:


> > both
> 
> I mentioned 3 possibilities though. Not 2.



 I ignored the 3rd option because I am Superman!


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I never accepted the job to begin with.


Well... you're still fired, say goodbye to your pension

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2017)

Superman said:


> One of my few confidants on here. Genuine good guy...but to lazy to be a mod.
> 
> 
> 
> I ignored the 3rd option because I am Superman!



Awwwwww. >.<

I'll give you that because you said something nice.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Well... you're still fired, say goodbye to your pension



If only that was how it works.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You're fired
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I HAD YOUR WHOLE DAMN TEAM AND 2 FRIEZA FORCES AND I THINK A DAMN INDY!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2017)

Superman said:


> I HAD YOUR WHOLE DAMN TEAM AND 2 FRIEZA FORCES AND I THINK A DAMN INDY!



If only people listened to you. :/


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> If only people listened to you. :/



 You know what kind of people listen to you? Dead ones.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2017)

Superman said:


> You know what kind of people listen to you? Dead ones.



Those are the best ones though.


----------



## Viole (Apr 27, 2017)

Superman said:


> Quote this post and I will tell you what I think of you.





Mr. Waffles said:


> Quote this post and I'll reply to it.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

Superman said:


> I HAD YOUR WHOLE DAMN TEAM AND 2 FRIEZA FORCES AND I THINK A DAMN INDY!


Yup, we knew you were Zebra for days but since you got mad at town and no one was doing anything about your list we just left you alive

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Hi.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


>


What ?


----------



## Viole (Apr 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What ?


 I expected more


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> I expected more


expect dis dick

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> I expected more



You get what you get.


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 27, 2017)

What you think of me supes 

I remember my first game here (platinum cup) where I called your ass out as scum


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 27, 2017)

To all future hosts, please just make me a jester always

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 27, 2017)

Ai said:


> To all future hosts, please just make me a jester always



Lazlo would be a great jester he deserve it more.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 27, 2017)

i'll just lay myself here, plz don't trip over

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

*trips 

mother fucker who left this log here

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 27, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Lazlo would be a great jester he deserve it more.


Lazlo deserves nothing


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm the OG Jester


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

Ai said:


> I'm the OG Jester


You ain't no candlejack bitch.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 27, 2017)

Jesters are for scrubs


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You ain't no candlejack bitch.





Viole1369 said:


> Jesters are for scrubs



FITE ME


----------



## Viole (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

Only girl I hit is Viole

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 27, 2017)

do it ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 27, 2017)

After you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Didi (Apr 27, 2017)

No, the lady must go first, I insist


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 27, 2017)

After you both.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> *trips
> 
> mother fucker who left this log here


I did
any objections, bitch?


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

Catamount said:


> I did
> any objections, bitch?


yessir, the kid's area is thata way ---->  
so drag that butt back to it mistah

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 27, 2017)

:dog
did you just call me pedo or smth


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

no I called you a kid

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 27, 2017)

So you two have that kind of relationship damn the things we learn each day.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> So you two have that kind of relationship damn the things we learn each day.


No idea what you're talking about. 

and you're not one to talk after Viole made sloppy 7ths of your booty

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> No idea what you're talking about.
> 
> and you're not one to talk after Viole made sloppy 7ths of your booty



>Viole ever doing anything to me

He is the only one in the group who gets his booty done. Right @Viole1369


----------



## Viole (Apr 27, 2017)

Okay Mr I get Violated every hour of my life


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 27, 2017)

You're all children, especially Vasto 

@Superman


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2017)

@Viole1369 

I think you suck diddly uck. You need to do better. I like the enthusiasm, but you feel so unfocused. Lately you have been doing a bit better. You are decent.



White Wolf said:


> Yup, we knew you were Zebra for days but since you got mad at town and no one was doing anything about your list we just left you alive



*Link Removed* 



Crugyr said:


> What you think of me supes
> 
> I remember my first game here (platinum cup) where I called your ass out as scum



 I always picture you as one of those young anime or video game protagonist. You have settled in well here....to well. I feel maybe you have lost some of that potential....or played way to many Cbro games. All in all your cool.


----------



## Viole (Apr 27, 2017)

Anyone interested in bleach role madness? No dibs right. Cuz I wanna host it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2017)

Ai said:


> You're all children, especially Vasto
> 
> @Superman



 Don't make me come over there and beat you all the way back to your original name.


----------



## Viole (Apr 27, 2017)

Superman said:


> @Viole1369
> 
> I think you suck diddly uck. You need to do better. I like the enthusiasm, but you feel so unfocused. Lately you have been doing a bit better. You are decent.
> 
> ...


Career exams kill your focus tbf. I'll be prolly be more invested in post mid may when free some what till internship starts


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

@Superman 



@Viole1369   I'm down for Bleach, emoquiorra or grimmjow big dick or you're fired

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 27, 2017)

Superman said:


> Don't make me come over there and beat you all the way back to your original name.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Anyone interested in bleach role madness? No dibs right. Cuz I wanna host it


Sure, sign me up, you little bitch.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @Superman
> 
> 
> 
> @Viole1369   I'm down for Bleach, emoquiorra or grimmjow big dick or you're fired


Eh was gonna make it 3 part, ss arc,arrancar arx and then Quincy arc


Else it will be too many chars and too much clusterfucks

Prolly looking at 20-30 man games here tbf


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Eh was gonna make it 3 part, ss arc,arrancar arx and then Quincy arc
> 
> 
> Else it will be too many chars and too much clusterfucks
> ...


Ok,  SS = Kenpachi 
Arrancar Grimmjow
Quincy  Ywhasdnchhnahole

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Ok,  SS = Kenpachi
> Arrancar Grimmjow
> Quincy  Ywhasdnchhnahole


Okay 
Ss- hanataro
Arranxar - hanataro
Quincy - hanataro


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Okay
> Ss- hanataro
> Arranxar - hanataro
> Quincy - hanataro


I'll pull a lazlo then.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Zeit (Apr 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Anyone interested in bleach role madness? No dibs right. Cuz I wanna host it



Sign me up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 27, 2017)

I have to out troll lazlo now :tomsulk


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2017)

I always end up with passive roles. If I were to sign up I would be pascified.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 27, 2017)

I need a power role to exact my revenge on Dr.White Santi


----------



## Viole (Apr 27, 2017)

Superman said:


> I always end up with passive roles. If I were to sign up I would be pascified.


Okay will make you menos Grande who dies first, tho do sign up Vasto. What's arole madness without your rage


----------



## Zeit (Apr 27, 2017)

Ai said:


> I need a power role to exact my revenge on Dr.White Santi



Get in line there Ai.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 27, 2017)

Zeit said:


> Get in line there Ai.


Fine


----------



## nfcnorth (Apr 27, 2017)

@Viole1369 
I would be down for a bleach game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Okay will make you menos Grande who dies first, tho do sign up Vasto. What's arole madness without your rage



 After you said that? No.



Zeit said:


> Get in line there Ai.



 That lines starts behind me...


----------



## Viole (Apr 27, 2017)

Superman said:


> After you said that? No.
> 
> 
> 
> That lines starts behind me...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 27, 2017)

Something tells me it's gonna be like a month before the next Mafia game


----------



## Viole (Apr 27, 2017)

Prolly. Mines may20 or so

Well there is obd mafia if that counts
@Elder WAD will you join


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 27, 2017)

>obd Mafia


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 27, 2017)

Whats obd mafia if i may ask


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Whats obd mafia if i may ask


Mafia in the OBD

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 27, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Whats obd mafia if i may ask



Do you like:

-Overloaded role mechanics?
-Poor game design?
-Cliqueish metagaming?
-Poor integrity/sportsmanship with a high risk of cheating?

Then OBD Mafia is for you

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

When did OBD mafia even become a thing  
I thought the whole point of the higher ups settling to give a mafia section was to push it out of sight from all the other sections, lol.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> When did OBD mafia even become a thing
> I thought the whole point of the higher ups settling to give a mafia section was to push it out of sight from all the other sections, lol.



Indeed, but some of the communities on NF are so exclusive (OBD, Blender) that they would not migrate to a new section to play Mafia so they are permitted to host Mafia games there.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

Well can't say that it's a shocker lol.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 27, 2017)

That's bullshit


----------



## Zeit (Apr 27, 2017)

Superman said:


> That lines starts behind me...



If it's a Bleach game then the line starts behind the BBD members.


----------



## Viole (Apr 27, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> -Overloaded role mechanics?
> -Poor game design?


----------



## Viole (Apr 27, 2017)

@Superman @White Wolf @Ai @nfcnorth @Zeit


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

Too slow.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 27, 2017)

lets hope it fills now


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

It better fill up in a couple days so you feel pressured into hosting it sooner.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It better fill up in a couple days so you feel pressured into hosting it sooner.


not happening 12-16 finals.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> not happening 12-16 finals.


scrub,  graduate already

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> scrub,  graduate already




it has just begin


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> it has just begin


 

Well gl,  I don't have that problem I'm living the shitter lifestyle.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Zeit (Apr 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


>



Joined, I'll toss a link into the BBD Convo as well in case anyone there wants in.


----------



## Santí (Apr 27, 2017)

>People out to get me.

I am innocense


----------



## Catamount (Apr 27, 2017)

Santi


----------



## Santí (Apr 27, 2017)

Cata


----------



## Tiger (Apr 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> When did OBD mafia even become a thing
> I thought the whole point of the higher ups settling to give a mafia section was to push it out of sight from all the other sections, lol.





Elder WAD said:


> Indeed, but some of the communities on NF are so exclusive (OBD, Blender) that they would not migrate to a new section to play Mafia so they are permitted to host Mafia games there.



They're special snowflakes.

I brought it up a number of times, but basically the idea is their mafia isn't meant to be taken seriously and is more for the OBDers to "bond and let off steam", so it didn't make sense to move their games here.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 27, 2017)

_Fifty hours have passed, but my actions have not been processed. Time has lost its effect on me. Yet the suffering continues. Aries action delay chokes the past, present, and future. Hope is lost. Got to get reply back—action back to the game. Samurmafia Jack._

Reactions: Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

Swear every time I open a thread from chucklefuck there's some kind of argument happening  


@RemChu  I think you'd get a kick out of site Remmy

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 27, 2017)

someone host a vanilla game

pref invite only

sankyuu


----------



## Santí (Apr 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Swear every time I open a thread from chucklefuck there's some kind of argument happening



It's gotten bette over the years, actually.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

Santi said:


> It's gotten bette over the years, actually.


Yea I guess. Last couple weeks doe it's been pretty bad, lol.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> Do you like:
> 
> -Overloaded role mechanics?
> -Poor game design?
> ...



OBD mafia games are horrible.
(except for that Resident Evil game years ago.  )

So horrible.

Yet I'd play them.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> OBD mafia games are horrible.
> (except for that Resident Evil game years ago.  )
> 
> So horrible.
> ...


You'll play anything lol... cos you just coast and no one suspects you for shit

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> OBD mafia games are horrible.
> (except for that Resident Evil game years ago.  )
> 
> So horrible.
> ...





that game was actually bad too

>open setup 
>no role revealing

yup i learned a lot from my first hosted game


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You'll play anything lol... cos you just coast and no one suspects you for shit



I'd say something, but I don't even know where to start.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'd say something, but I don't even know where to start.


Start at the bottom,  now you here.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> that game was actually bad too
> 
> >open setup
> >no role revealing
> ...



Well... define bad.
It had it's problems, sure, but I'm pretty sure most people who were in it would say it was fun.
I know I do, at least.
Then again, I was best zombie, so I'm biased.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Start at the bottom,  now you here.



I'd start at the bottom, but that sounds more like your kind of thing.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 27, 2017)

Zombies


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'd start at the bottom, but that sounds more like your kind of thing.


I can roll either way I'm not picky

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (Apr 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Yea I guess. Last couple weeks doe it's been pretty bad, lol.



Nah, there's moderation now. In 2011 Chatterbox literally had zero mod oversight and there were actual flamewars all over the place.

I often in the center of them.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

Santi said:


> Nah, there's moderation now. In 2011 Chatterbox literally had zero mod oversight and there were actual flamewars all over the place.
> 
> I often in the center of them.


Wasn't it just the blender in 2011?  least it was just the blender in 2012.. lol.  But yea, fair point.  Think I posted once there and got my ass handed to me on a silver platter with a side of fries and a diet coke.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> Zombies



Always your thing. 



White Wolf said:


> I can roll either way I'm not picky



I think you meant  "I am cheap".


----------



## Magic (Apr 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Swear every time I open a thread from chucklefuck there's some kind of argument happening
> 
> 
> @RemChu  I think you'd get a kick out of site Remmy


I walk by guitar center on the way home....

tempted to buy a dj set for like 200 ish


----------



## Magic (Apr 27, 2017)

oi this good ~.~


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

Holy shit these guys.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 27, 2017)

I'M ALONE


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

You can be anything you want to be!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 27, 2017)

shaking my hips


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> _Fifty hours have passed, but my actions have not been processed. Time has lost its effect on me. Yet the suffering continues. Aries action delay chokes the past, present, and future. Hope is lost. Got to get reply back—action back to the game. Samurmafia Jack._







Elder WAD said:


> Zombies



 Weak ass godfather roles....


----------



## Santí (Apr 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Wasn't it just the blender in 2011?  least it was just the blender in 2012.. lol.  But yea, fair point.  Think I posted once there and got my ass handed to me on a silver platter with a side of fries and a diet coke.



No, it was called The Lounge back then. The Blender was a subsection within The Lounge, same as it is today.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 27, 2017)

@White Wolf  your avy looks great

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 27, 2017)

Santi said:


> No, it was called The Lounge back then. The Blender was a subsection within The Lounge, same as it is today.




Actually the blender and the lounge were both still subsections of the plaza back then, I think


----------



## God (Apr 27, 2017)

Didi said:


> Actually the blender and the lounge were both still subsections of the plaza back then, I think



Goes to show how unmemorable the place actually was.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 27, 2017)

WAD host it yourself and only invite yourself to play

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 27, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> WAD host it yourself and only invite yourself to play


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 27, 2017)

and you can just use all your past usernames as the players while you play yourself


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2017)

God said:


> Goes to show how unmemorable the place actually was.



 What place?


----------



## God (Apr 28, 2017)

Superman said:


> What place?



Mesopotamia


----------



## Aries (Apr 28, 2017)

Superman said:


>



The times are a changing vasto, the new will surpass the old. We can either resist it or accept we will be surpassed.


----------



## Magic (Apr 28, 2017)

Superman said:


> What place?


Blender


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 28, 2017)

God said:


> Mesopotamia



 But I remember Mesopotamia.....no I don't. I just wanted to act like I was about that life.



Aries said:


> The times are a changing vasto, the new will surpass the old. We can either resist it or accept we will be surpassed.



 Kill yourself CRmurair so you can die. Lawku is the master of this place now.



RemChu said:


> Blender



 The place I singlehandedly revived?


----------



## God (Apr 28, 2017)

Superman said:


> But I remember Mesopotamia.....no I don't. I just wanted to act like I was about that life.



I thought you were this section's Gilgamesh. This poser


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 28, 2017)

God said:


> I thought you were this section's Gilgamesh. This poser





 But I am! And the member known as Gilgamesh won't give me his name.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

go to the OL and wank Big Mom he'll suddenly like you

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> go to the OL and wank Big Mom he'll suddenly like you



 I just can not justify doing that now. But if I do will that make him give up his name?


----------



## God (Apr 28, 2017)

Superman said:


> But I am! And the member known as Gilgamesh won't give me his name.



Your excuses are fooling no one


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

Superman said:


> I just can not justify doing that now. But if I do will that make him give up his name?


don't know but he holds BM in such high regard you might convince him

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 28, 2017)

God said:


> Your excuses are fooling no one



 How can you say such a thing? This is a legitimate problem! I wish @Mr. Waffles or someone could come along and explain it.



White Wolf said:


> don't know but he holds BM in such high regard you might convince him



 You say that, but you keep giving me that look!


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

Superman said:


> How can you say such a thing? This is a legitimate problem! I wish @Mr. Waffles or someone could come along and explain it.
> 
> 
> 
> You say that, but you keep giving me that look!


What look?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> What look?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## God (Apr 28, 2017)

Superman said:


> How can you say such a thing? This is a legitimate problem! I wish @Mr. Waffles or someone could come along and explain it.



Don't call him for backup you friend


----------



## Savage (Apr 28, 2017)

Have I missed anything?


----------



## Santí (Apr 28, 2017)

Didi said:


> Actually the blender and the lounge were both still subsections of the plaza back then, I think



Plaza is a myth


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 28, 2017)

Superman said:


> How can you say such a thing? This is a legitimate problem! I wish @Mr. Waffles or someone could come along and explain it.
> 
> 
> 
> You say that, but you keep giving me that look!





God said:


> Don't call him for backup you friend


----------



## Magic (Apr 28, 2017)

Got the new Gorillaz album.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## God (Apr 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


----------



## Viole (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Jeroen (Apr 28, 2017)

God said:


>



So much to say.

I'll be nice and say none.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> So much to say.
> 
> I'll be nice and say none.


since when are you nice

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 28, 2017)

Since when did Waffles do anything?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> since when are you nice





Ai said:


> Since when did Waffles do anything?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Santí (Apr 28, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Got the new Gorillaz album.



Ohhh been meaning to give it a listen


----------



## Catamount (Apr 28, 2017)

Friday is here. 
Have a weekend blast, everyone

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 28, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Friday is here.
> Have a weekend blast, everyone



Yeah if only i didn't have classes in the weekend


----------



## Chaos (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Viole (Apr 28, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 28, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Yeah if only i didn't have classes in the weekend


Kids know nothing about the joys of Friday.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

Every day's been Friday since I finished HS

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 28, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Kids know nothing about the joys of Friday.



You see just as i think oh it's Friday finally out of work and free weekend and then i remember fuck uni classes tomorrow and day after i die a little inside.


----------



## Didi (Apr 28, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Kids know nothing about the joys of Friday.




okay rebecca black

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 28, 2017)

Back to Erio classic


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 28, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> WAD host it yourself and only invite yourself to play



sure why not
ive already won a game i didn't play in to begin with
might as well add this accomplishment to my resume

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeit (Apr 28, 2017)

20 players, role madness, closed game. Sign-up thread ETA: *48-72 hours*. 

@Viole1369 Aim is to have this finished before your Bleach Mafia starts.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 28, 2017)

Zeit said:


> 20 players, role madness, closed game. Sign-up thread ETA: *48-72 hours*.
> 
> @Viole1369 Aim is to have this finished before your Bleach Mafia starts.



Wuxia mafia boy damn can i have a sign up saved from now.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 28, 2017)

What is Wuxia?


----------



## Santí (Apr 28, 2017)

Chinese Kung Fu and shit


----------



## Zeit (Apr 28, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Wuxia mafia boy damn can i have a sign up saved from now.





I really need to rewatch that. 



Ai said:


> What is Wuxia?





			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> *Wuxia* (武俠), which literally means "martial hero", is a genre of  concerning the adventures of  in ancient China.[/url]



Basically just an ancient Chinese flavoured Mafia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 28, 2017)

I'd be in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 28, 2017)

Hope i am able to see some of my fav chars from web novels if it's based on web novels that is.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Zeit (Apr 28, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Hope i am able to see some of my fav chars from web novels if it's based on web novels that is.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 28, 2017)

dis finna be some feng shen ji shit


----------



## Zeit (Apr 28, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> dis finna be



Translation pls.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 28, 2017)

this is fixing to be/this is gonna be

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Zeit (Apr 28, 2017)

TIL. In answer to your statement, not really, there's no significant influence.


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 28, 2017)

Another wuxia game lol bad experience last time


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 28, 2017)

@Dr. White 

 When is your game starting ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 28, 2017)

Superman said:


> @Dr. White
> 
> When is your game starting ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Yesterday at 5pm EST. It's in the OBD Meta battledome..Check your PM's


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 28, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Yesterday at 5pm EST. It's in the OBD Meta battledome..Check your PM's



 Your fault, send a start pm. I am not always going to look at role pm.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 28, 2017)

Superman said:


> Your fault, send a start pm. I am not always going to look at role pm.


It was sent in the mass group message you ningen, and why wouldn't you look at your role pm when it notifies you? lol.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 28, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> It was sent in the mass group message you ningen, and why wouldn't you look at your role pm when it notifies you? lol.



 Did not find it important to anymore after you finally posted role.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 28, 2017)

Superman said:


> Did not find it important to anymore after you finally posted role.


ok well that's stupid AF, and for future reference I use it for player specific info and other mechanics. So don't blame me if you miss some important info.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 28, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> ok well that's stupid AF, and for future reference I use it for player specific info and other mechanics. *So don't blame me if you miss some important info.*



 I will.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 28, 2017)

Superman said:


> I will.


Also read the threadmark for rules on role revealing, wouldn't want you to get modganked


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 28, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Also read the threadmark for rules on role revealing, wouldn't want you to get modganked



I do not out right out role reveal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 28, 2017)

Wuxia mafia?

Goddamn it you two ,don't make me wanna play mafia with finals 
Santi u scrub never told u read Wuxia.


----------



## Magic (Apr 28, 2017)

@Saturday


----------



## Santí (Apr 28, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Wuxia mafia?
> 
> Goddamn it you two ,don't make me wanna play mafia with finals
> Santi u scrub never told u read Wuxia.



The Free Market provides


----------



## Viole (Apr 28, 2017)

Santi said:


> The Free Market provides


what have you read tho


----------



## Santí (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm a big fan of the romance, among some other things. That's about it


----------



## Catamount (Apr 29, 2017)

RemChu said:


> @Saturday


Who's the user I wonder 

Inb4 @ing The Weekend


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

Santi said:


> I'm a big fan of the romance, among some other things. That's about it


Did not picture you as the romance type

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (Apr 29, 2017)

You do know what I mean by "The Romance", right?


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

Santi said:


> You do know what I mean by "The Romance", right?


boy meets girl, boy puts weenie in between her buns?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 29, 2017)

No one has this guys way with words

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Apr 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> boy meets girl, boy puts weenie in between her buns?



Romance of the Three Kingdoms, you troglodyte

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

Santi said:


> Romance of the Three Kingdoms, you troglodyte


Boy meets boy meets girl, they put two weenies between her buns?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (Apr 29, 2017)

Everything just a fucking joke for you?


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

Yes  
It's how I cope with the tragedy of existence

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 29, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Who's the user I wonder
> 
> Inb4 @ing The Weekend



Saturday is someone that used to play mafia. 
Just like Friday.


----------



## Viole (Apr 29, 2017)

oh got feeling this wuxia will be different from our wuxia @EvilPotatoCat


----------



## hammer (Apr 29, 2017)

we should make a pathfinder game, just for us


----------



## God (Apr 29, 2017)

Can you find the path to deez nuts?


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

God said:


> Can you find the path to deez nuts?


Nope,  got lost at the beer belly, there's a hairy forest leading to the angus, it's a treacherous journey to find something so small,  I need a bigger paycheck to keep trying.  Mayday mayday there's crabs coming out of the woodwork we need backup

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Nope,  got lost at the beer belly, there's a hairy forest leading to the angus, it's a treacherous journey to find something so small,  I need a bigger paycheck to keep trying.  Mayday mayday there's crabs coming out of the woodwork we need backup



Did you spot that milky waterfall on your way down?


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

God said:


> Did you spot that milky waterfall on your way down?


Nope,  too many crabs and mountains of doritos, and really why's there a mountain dew lake in your belly button, shit son  

You need Jesus in your life. You shouldn't have murdered him for nothing

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Oh I C
> Dis u den



Those horns are so last season


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

God said:


> Did I accidentally fall asleep for 100 years and wake up in 2117


Yes, yes you did. The world really went to shit these last 100 years, there's 48 continents, 891 genders and 97% of the globe is a legalized "safe space".  If you're looking for the remaining 3% please go to Trump Tower.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Yes, yes you did. The world really went to shit these last 100 years, there's 48 continents, 891 genders and 97% of the globe is a legalized "safe space".  If you're looking for the remaining 3% please go to Trump Tower.



Did anyone compile a list of who voted for trump in my absence? 

F-for research.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

God said:


> Did anyone compile a list of who voted for trump in my absence?
> 
> F-for research.


8 billion dead illegal immigrants

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> 8 billion dead illegal immigrants



Ok I'm done  you win this round.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 29, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> oh got feeling this wuxia will be different from our wuxia @EvilPotatoCat



Seems so.


----------



## Zeit (Apr 29, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Seems so.



What do you mean guys?


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 29, 2017)

Zeit said:


> What do you mean guys?



Are you basing it on Chinese Web Novels which are of Wuxia genre is what we mean.


----------



## Viole (Apr 29, 2017)

Zeit said:


> What do you mean guys?


judging from RoTK comment

You guys are prolly going Pure wuxia that is just martial arts ,mortals and real stuff[ movies]

Wuxia me and evil talk about is more of Sub genre XianXia aka immortals, fantasy etc with super powers and high ass DC [ universe etc]

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zeit (Apr 29, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Are you basing it on Chinese Web Novels which are of Wuxia genre is what we mean.





Viole1369 said:


> judging from RoTK comment
> 
> You guys are prolly going Pure wuxia that is just martial arts ,mortals and real stuff[ movies]
> 
> Wuxia me and evil talk about is more of Sub genre XianXia aka immortals, fantasy etc with super powers and high ass DC [ universe etc]



Ah I see, then yeah you're right they're going to be different from one another.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> immortals, fantasy etc with super powers and high ass DC [ universe etc]

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Zeit (Apr 29, 2017)

Right  thread's gone live, faster we get 20 people the faster the game starts so if this kind of thing appeals to you please give it a go.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>



If you are up to reading web novels then yeah there is some great there and almost everything is goes to that extent.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> If you are up to reading web novels then yeah there is some great there and almost everything is goes to that extent.


Viole already knows I'm a lazy af reader.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Viole already knows I'm a lazy af reader.



Yeah that's totally not for you then  But the stories are great sadly they usually get butchered for those that have Manhua made of them.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Yeah that's totally not for you then  But the stories are great sadly they usually get butchered for those that have Manhua made of them.


Sad is my life, the stories are dope but they almost never get animated... and almost never get manhua's... fml.  

I guess it's better for FSJ though, it can remain in my #1 manhua list for eternity cos nothing else gets fucking made for lazy people like me.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Sad is my life, the stories are dope but they almost never get animated... and almost never get manhua's... fml.
> 
> I guess it's better for FSJ though, it can remain in my #1 manhua list for eternity cos nothing else gets fucking made for lazy people like me.



FSJ it's in it's own level considering it's not just the story that's awesome, but the colour and all is above top tier already.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> FSJ it's in it's own level considering it's not just the story that's awesome, but the colour and all is above top tier already.


Yeah, even compared to manga it's highest of quality.   Come on Japan give us a faithful anime, you can do that much for China, shit.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Zeit (Apr 29, 2017)

Aye, FSJ should be in anyone's top five action manga/manhwa/manhua


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

I would kill to see Tian animated and destroying everyone

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Zeit (Apr 29, 2017)

tfw Zi Shou was just too bad ass to live beyond the earliest chapters and his son never eclipsed him.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

If he got the phoenix as a powerup on top of everything else he might've gotten close to his father's power

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Zeit (Apr 29, 2017)

Shit I need to reread that, along with Kingdom and Vinland it made up for Berserk's tragically slow pace once upon a time.


----------



## Santí (Apr 29, 2017)

Zi Zhou was a titan among men


----------



## Zeit (Apr 29, 2017)

yfw some ningen representative of the gods comes into your palace and tries to order you to do shit.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 29, 2017)

Zeit said:


> Shit I need to reread that, along with Kingdom and Vinland it made up for Berserk's tragically slow pace once upon a time.



Go read The Breaker.


----------



## Santí (Apr 29, 2017)

I think Zeit read Varitas instead


----------



## Zeit (Apr 29, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Go read The Breaker.



It's on my to-read list. tbh I've not picked up any new manga in a while.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 29, 2017)

Zeit said:


> It's on my to-read list. tbh I've not picked up any new manga in a while.



Then go read that instead of rereading like now.


----------



## Santí (Apr 29, 2017)

Aye, The Breaker is high-tier shounen. I gaurantee you'll like it, Zeit.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Santí (Apr 29, 2017)

Be warned that the MC will start off as a bigger piece of shit than Ah Gou starting off, though

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Jeroen (Apr 29, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> FSJ it's in it's own level considering it's not just the story that's awesome, but the colour and all is above top tier already.





Zeit said:


> Shit I need to reread that, along with Kingdom and Vinland it made up for Berserk's tragically slow pace once upon a time.





EvilPotatoCat said:


> Go read The Breaker.





Santi said:


> I think Zeit read Varitas instead



All the manga (yes manga, cause I can't be arsed to differentiate) mentioned in these posts are quality.

Good taste from all.


----------



## God (Apr 29, 2017)

The breaker is fire


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

@EvilPotatoCat 
I never finished Breaker so tell me

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I heard the author put it on hiatus or some shit, so is the current stuff finished enough to bother catching up?  I stopped around the time where 9 arts dragons went to the dark side and was destroying Korea and all that.  Don't wanna invest a lot into it if it's left off on an unsatisfactory point.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (Apr 29, 2017)

Elder Kwon setting the bar for badass old men

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Apr 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @EvilPotatoCat
> I never finished Breaker so tell me
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Part 2 - The New Waves was wrapped up neatly enough before the hiatus, so finishing it up won't leave you too deeply on edge

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

Good to know. 

Well I'll finish it eventually... alongside CotA

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (Apr 29, 2017)

I have absolutely zero faith in you


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

Well... I can't blame you for that.  

I think I've been trying to finish CotA for like 3 years now.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

don't even get me started on other shit, probably hiatus'd 2000 series over the years

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 29, 2017)

You better have read fotns or you're catching deez hands


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

God said:


> You better have read fotns or you're catching deez hands


*coughs* 

Buy me dinner first before you get your hands all up in me.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> S'not my fault I swear. I was abducted by aliens, they probed me, they made me read garbage like Nardo and Fairytardo



Yeah those martians really love their terrible Chinese comicbooks. At least you avoided bleach, you should be thankful


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

God said:


> Yeah those martians really love their terrible Chinese comicbooks. At least you avoided bleach, you should be thankful


I only avoided the last arc

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I only avoided the last arc



I dropped it after aizen and never looked back. That's where it should have ended tbh. I mean look at this



It's a fucking ink spill.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

God said:


> I dropped it after aizen and never looked back. That's where it should have ended tbh. I mean look at this
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fucking ink spill.


Tru that. 

I'd give it a shot if the anime came back, cos Bleach anime >>>>>> all other Big 3 anime.  Yet it was the one that got shat on. ggwpripqq

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Tru that.
> 
> I'd give it a shot if the anime came back, cos Bleach anime >>>>>> all other Big 3 anime.  Yet it was the one that got shat on. ggwpripqq



Yeah that's true. If toei is allowed to animate fucking kaguya (  ) then they should've finished ink spill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

God said:


> Yeah that's true. If toei is allowed to animate fucking kaguya (  ) then they should've finished ink spill.


He has a ? mark on his chest

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> He has a ? mark on his chest



Those are scars from his youth when one of his brothers tried to kill him. I'm telling you m8, it's the original MANga.

But you are a disappointment who will never listen


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

God said:


> Those are scars from his youth when one of his brothers tried to kill him. I'm telling you m8, it's the original MANga.
> 
> But you are a disappointment who will never listen


 I listen 

but I am a disappointment too  

the struggle  

Don't disown me now God,  we just got a good thing going. After 500 years man, we finally had a thing

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I listen
> 
> but I am a disappointment too
> 
> ...



I found someone else 

I-I'll see you at the interview


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

God said:


> I found someone else
> 
> I-I'll see you at the interview


Please Oh God no why you doing this to me    was it all a joke to you?!  EVERYTHING WE SHARED?  THINK OF THE CHILDREN  GOD 

_it was special to me..._

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Please Oh God no why you doing this to me    was it all a joke to you?!  EVERYTHING WE SHARED?  THINK OF THE CHILDREN  GOD
> 
> _it was special to me..._




This.. do you think this is EASY for me? To just throw away everything we had like it never mattered? Do you think I haven't been struggling with everything that's happened? I swear sometimes... it seems like you expect me to be a deity or something.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

mfw I'm wondering why there's mortal kombat noises coming out from your piano vid, then I realize I didn't pause my other tab  


God said:


> it seems like you expect me to be a deity or something.



Yes God, I do. I have great expectations from you   You think I gave you all of this. THIS, for you to just walk away and get a new model like it was nothing   How fucking dare you you you you animal!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> mfw I'm wondering why there's mortal kombat noises coming out from your piano vid, then I realize I didn't pause my other tab
> 
> 
> Yes God, I do. I have great expectations from you   You think I gave you all of this. THIS, for you to just walk away and get a new model like it was nothing   How fucking dare you you you you animal!



I'll be seeing you in court. I know the judge by the way, I attend his annual barbecue


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

God said:


> I'll be seeing you in court. I know the judge by the way, I attend his annual barbecue


I slept with his wife, so fuck you.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I slept with his wife, so fuck you.



Tss, who hasn't


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

God said:


> Everyone's enjoying themselves I see


Even you, sitting in the closet getting cucked and recording

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Apr 29, 2017)

hammer said:


> we should make a pathfinder game, just for us



Tried online Pathfinder. Wasn't great. You think it's annoying waiting for someone to come online in mafia...


----------



## God (Apr 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Even you, sitting in the closet getting cucked and recording



But... you're my current partner



So all that stuff you said about giving me your best years...?


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

God said:


> But... you're my current partner
> 
> 
> 
> So all that stuff you said about giving me your best years...?


Yes   but you're a damn dirty cheating bitch.  I still accepted you for it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Yes   but you're a damn dirty cheating bitch.  I still accepted you for it



I demand to know how long this has been going on


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

God said:


> I demand to know how long this has been going on


You should know, you've been stuffing your dog inside her buns, you filthy mongrel

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You should know, you've been stuffing your dog inside her buns, you filthy mongrel



You couldn't satisfy my emotional needs. Always at the club with your friends. Do you have any idea how that made me feel


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

God said:


> You couldn't satisfy my emotional needs. Always at the club with your friends. Do you have any idea how that made me feel


Lying piece of shit mutt, you know I have no friends     that's too cruel bringing that up now of all times  


gonna cry myself to sleep you bastard, kys you sick fuck

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Lying piece of shit mutt, you know I have no friends     that's too cruel bringing that up now of all times
> 
> 
> gonna cry myself to sleep you bastard, kys you sick fuck



More of your emotional manipulation 

I bet you don't even know I ravage your body while you sleep *breathes heavily*

Reactions: Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 29, 2017)

ITS BEEN 8 MINUTES WHY ARENT YOU RESPONDING


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 29, 2017)

FSJ was good but that ending deducts an entire two points from the series cuz wtf srsly 

Breaker pt3 when


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 29, 2017)

Will you wacky jobs please stop using that creepy ass smiley?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Chaos (Apr 29, 2017)

Superman said:


> Will you wacky jobs please stop using that creepy ass smiley?



You should revel in the glory that is gnome child.


----------



## Aries (Apr 29, 2017)

all the emote spam we need


----------



## Magic (Apr 29, 2017)

Superman said:


> Will you wacky jobs please stop using that creepy ass smiley?


This one? 


looks like a runescape dude


----------



## Santí (Apr 30, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> (yes manga, cause I can't be arsed to differentiate)



You can't be arsed? 

You feel more inclined to explain and clarify to us that you're intentionally using the incorrect word because it's too troublesome for you? Rather than just simply using the right word? 

Manga, Manhwa, and Manhua; there's 3 of them and they're VERY similar, you're simply being obstinate


----------



## Santí (Apr 30, 2017)

You know Vasto, it has just come to my attention that I really like your signature. 

I know, I know, this is probably the nicest thing I've ever told you so it's really awkward for a tsundere like you, but I am being very sincere right now my boy.

Thank you.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> ITS BEEN 8 MINUTES WHY ARENT YOU RESPONDING


*responds from the afterlife*  

They  murdered me, the cops are on their way to get you.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> *responds from the afterlife*
> 
> They  murdered me, the cops are on their way to get you.



Who murdered you


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> Who murdered you


I didn't see much they ganked me from the behind 
I felt a long bushy beard so it could've been Waffles

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I didn't see much they ganked me from the behind
> I felt a long bushy beard so it could've been Waffles



They killed white wolf, those bastards


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> They killed white wolf, those bastards


avenge meeeee... avenge meeeee.....

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> They killed white wolf, those bastards


Will he be now black bear


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> avenge meeeee... avenge meeeee.....



I'm going to continue drinking Mountain Dew


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Will he be now black bear



More like red rabbit


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> I'm going to continue drinking Mountain Dew


Share some doritos hoe

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Share some doritos hoe



Do you... eat crabs?


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> Do you... eat crabs?


No, wash your rotting crotch you filthy mutt

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> More like red rabbit


Or Blue Bug


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Or Blue Bug


I'll give you a blue bug when I paint you blue you little ladybug Princess Viole

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> No, wash your rotting crotch you filthy mutt



What kind of hobo would I be if I did that


----------



## Viole (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolfirst: 56864235 said:
			
		

> I'll give you a blue bug when I paint you blue you little ladybug Princess Viole


----------



## Viole (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> What kind of hobo would I be if I did that


The white kind


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> What kind of hobo would I be if I did that


A clean nice smelling crab-free hobo

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> The white kind



I lack the privilege


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> A clean nice smelling crab-free hobo



That's not any kind of hobo I want to be


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> I lack the privilege


You're not white holy shit I feel so betrayed you said you were just a bit darker tanned omg how could you do this to me you liar

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> I lack the privilege


----------



## Viole (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You're not white holy shit I feel so betrayed you said you were just a bit darker tanned omg how could you do this to me you liar


That's whitcist


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You're not white holy shit I feel so betrayed you said you were just a bit darker tanned omg how could you do this to me you liar



I-I... I'm colorblind


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> I-I... I'm colorblind





Viole1369 said:


> That's whitcist


So am I.... IN MY HEART OKAY  

I accept you both for who you are

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> I-I... I'm colorblind


How did you know he's white wolf then


----------



## Viole (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> So am I.... IN MY HEART OKAY
> 
> I accept you both for who you are


But I don't accept you


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> So am I.... IN MY HEART OKAY
> 
> I accept you both for who you are



I appreciate your acceptance


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> How did you know he's white wolf then



Most ppl are white privileged bastards


----------



## Viole (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> Most ppl are white privileged bastards


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> But I don't accept you


*openly embraces you

You accept what I tell you to accept  


God said:


> Most ppl are white privileged bastards



I'm a ciswhitemale I'm so privileged I have 60 cents to my name

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'm a ciswhitemale I'm so privileged I have 60 cents to my name



More than you deserve plebeian


----------



## Viole (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> *openly embraces you
> 
> You accept what I tell you to accept
> 
> ...


----------



## Viole (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> More than you deserve plebeian


Truth has been spoken


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

Wow rude you a buncha hairy assholes  

Hope you turn into bleach blondes

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 30, 2017)

Okay you hairless dick 

Hope you turn into boruto bald


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

Keep love in your heart my son


----------



## Santí (Apr 30, 2017)

I just went to watch the new episode of Dragon Ball Super and you gaffots literally nonstop shitposted into another page


----------



## Santí (Apr 30, 2017)

On average that's 1.5 shitposts per minute for 26 consecutive minutes, truly incredible


----------



## Viole (Apr 30, 2017)

Needs more shit post


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> More than you deserve plebeian


LOL


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Okay you hairless dick
> 
> Hope you turn into boruto bald


my dick is hairy thank you very much you troll skunk  


God said:


> Keep love in your heart my son


 I have no love and no heart, papa john  


Santi said:


> On average that's 1.5 shitposts per minute for 26 consecutive minutes, truly incredible



That's weak but  I blame God and Viole

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (Apr 30, 2017)

Individually between the three of you that averages into a shitpost every 2 minutes


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I have no love and no heart, papa john



I-it's not like I like you or anything


----------



## Viole (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> my dick is hairy thank you very much you troll skunk
> 
> I have no love and no heart, papa john
> 
> ...


How can you have hairy dick when you are a pussy


----------



## Santí (Apr 30, 2017)

Stop shitposting with Viole, the sheer void of intelligence in his posts silently kills my faith in humanity. You're only enabling him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2017)

gaffots


----------



## Viole (Apr 30, 2017)

Santi said:


> Stop shitposting with Viole, the sheer void of intelligence in his posts silently kills my faith in humanity. You're only enabling him


*The sheer intelligence baffles me as it goes over my head so I can not muster a response to it due to my low IQ.
There corrected for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Apr 30, 2017)

^ Exhibit A

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2017)

HAHAHAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Didi (Apr 30, 2017)

Santi said:


> You can't be arsed?
> 
> You feel more inclined to explain and clarify to us that you're intentionally using the incorrect word because it's too troublesome for you? Rather than just simply using the right word?
> 
> Manga, Manhwa, and Manhua; there's 3 of them and they're VERY similar, you're simply being obstinate




I mean in the end they're all just Ceylonese cartography courses m8, who cares

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2017)

Manhua is Chinese?


----------



## Viole (Apr 30, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Manhua is Chinese?


Yea


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2017)

What is American? Mancan ?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

Comicbooks


----------



## Viole (Apr 30, 2017)

RemChu said:


> What is American? Mancan ?


Manica


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> I-it's not like I like you or anything


b-b-baka

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 30, 2017)

Santi said:


> You can't be arsed?
> 
> You feel more inclined to explain and clarify to us that you're intentionally using the incorrect word because it's too troublesome for you? Rather than just simply using the right word?
> 
> Manga, Manhwa, and Manhua; there's 3 of them and they're VERY similar, you're simply being obstinate



Yes, yes and yes.

You also overlooked the possibility that it has nothing to do with the words themselves.

Also, that midget emote suits you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Santí (Apr 30, 2017)

Didi said:


> I mean in the end they're all just Ceylonese cartography courses m8, who cares



I'm just tellin him to be honest s'all


----------



## Santí (Apr 30, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Also, that midget emote suits you.



Aren't you a little too old to be this petty?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 30, 2017)

Santi said:


> Aren't you a little too old to be this petty?



One is never too old to be petty.
You should know that by now.


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> b-b-baka



I'm glad we could resolve our differences


----------



## Viole (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> b-b-baka


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> I'm glad we could resolve our differences


now get back in the kitchen an make me a sammich you tramp

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> now get back in the kitchen an make me a sammich you tramp



Last time you said it was too salty, slapped me and called me a whore


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> Last time you said it was too salty, slapped me and called me a whore


I-I-I'm sorry...   it's not my fault you're a shitty cook like your mother   why did I pay for those culinary classes if you were going to just get assblasted by that fucking good looking chef?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I-I-I'm sorry...   it's not my fault you're a shitty cook like your mother   why did I pay for those culinary classes if you were going to just get assblasted by that fucking good looking chef?



IT WASNT LIKE THAT 

Gordon was just helping me put on my apron I swear


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> IT WASNT LIKE THAT
> 
> Gordon was just helping me put on my apron I swear


You are an idiot sandwich I swear

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You are an idiot sandwich I swear



The best part of this sandwich? 

The buns


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

But also the meat


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> The best part of this sandwich?
> 
> The buns


The best part of the buns?  

My meat inside.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> The best part of the buns?
> 
> My meat inside.



You call that flimsy piece of flesh meat?


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> You call that flimsy piece of flesh meat?


Not my fault you don't know how to work the meat   you're supposed to rub it in, let it rise  you horrible excuse for a chef

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Not my fault you don't know how to work the meat   you're supposed to rub it in, let it rise  you horrible excuse for a chef



That's not how Gordon said to do it


----------



## Viole (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> That's not how Gordon said to do it


That's Gay


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> That's not how Gordon said to do it


That's why he's out making 700 TV shows instead of porking his wives

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> That's Gay



How is that gay


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> That's why he's out making 700 TV shows instead of porking his wives



Hes wonderful in the... kitchen


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> Hes wonderful in the... kitchen


That's why everyone fires him after one day

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> That's why everyone fires him after one day



They're jealous of his cooking skills  he really knows how to grind that meat


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> They're jealous of his cooking skills  he really knows how to grind that meat


Oh   do you like it when he grabs the nuts firmly

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Oh   do you like it when he grabs the nuts firmly



Not as much as when he beats those eggs


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> Not as much as when he beats those eggs


You like that huh you dirty slut  when he whisks those whites roughly

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You like that huh you dirty slut  when he whisks those whites roughly



And when he's shouting obscenities in my ear while he shoves an eggplant I mean when he's whipping up his pancake batter


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> And when he's shouting obscenities in my ear while he shoves an eggplant I mean when he's whipping up his pancake batter



You and Ramsay

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You and Ramsay



Call it Hell's Kitchen


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> Wait wait wait
> 
> I thought we were talking about food


Bon apetit,  you're his main course

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Bon apetit,  you're his main course



We stirring shit up or eating out?


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> We stirring shit up or eating out?


Little bit of both, he'll stir you up and eat you out

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Little bit of both, he'll stir you up and eat you out



I don't want anything to do with this unless there with be fish tacos


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> This is suddenly getting aggressively sexual


GET ON YOUR KNEES

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 30, 2017)

Interesting convo...


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> GET ON YOUR KNEES



You want me to join you in prayer?


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> You want me to join you in prayer?


We will give our bodies to God  and blow the nearest strip club

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> We will give our bodies to God  and blow the nearest strip club



That's where the pastor spends Friday night


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> That's where the pastor spends Friday night


Awesome, right?   We spend less on gas money, just go straight to the club

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Awesome, right?   We spend less on gas money, just go straight to the club



wonderful, I need to pick back up on my conversions


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> wonderful, I need to pick back up on my conversions


I'll be cucking you all night long

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 30, 2017)

Why cuck when you can fuck


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Why cuck when you can fuck


I don't want to cross swords with the limp noodle poodle

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'll be cucking you all night long



*The number you are trying to reach has been disconnected.*


----------



## Viole (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> *The number you are trying to reach has been disconnected.*


*69 

God, hey hey God, God, hey, hey, hey, God, hey hey, where'd you go, Hey HEY GOD, hey, hey, HEY

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> *69
> 
> God, hey hey God, God, hey, hey, hey, God, hey hey, where'd you go, Hey HEY GOD, hey, hey, HEY



*The number you are trying to reach has been disconnected.

Please hang up.*


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> *The number you are trying to reach has been disconnected.
> 
> Please hang up.*


*69

GOD I SEE YOU, HEY, HEY, HEY, HIYYYYYYYYYY, GOD, I KNOW YOU'RE THERE, please, God, God, hey hey HEY, hi, mom, mommmy, mum, mother, mamm, mommmy, mom, mom, mommy, mum, mum, God, God, hey, hey, helloooooo, dad,  daddy,  papa, daddo,  ddaddder,  dudd,  hey,  hey,  hey, HELLLOOOOOOOO

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> There's no suburban folk working at the call center,  you got played sucka   pick the fucking phone up before I shove it so far up your behind you'll be dialing 911 with your rib cage



Hey is this white wolf?


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> Hey is this white wolf?


Hey pal, been trying to reach you for days now.   you must've been out of range right

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 30, 2017)

that escalated quick


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Hey pal, been trying to reach you for days now.   you must've been out of range right



This about the money?  hahahaha yeah funny story about that...


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> This about the money?  hahahaha yeah funny story about that...


Hah... he asks me if it's about da money  this little punk...   funny story hah... 
You little shitfaced horse dick pansy ass snowflake, the boys are on their way to your crib, you better pay up or you're swimming with the fishies tonight

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Hah... he asks me if it's about da money  this little punk...   funny story hah...
> You little shitfaced horse dick pansy ass snowflake, the boys are on their way to your crib, you better pay up or you're swimming with the fishies tonight



Whoa whoa whoa I thought we were buddies I'm sure we can come to some kind of agreement without resorting to these things 

Do you have PayPal


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> Whoa whoa whoa I thought we were buddies I'm sure we can come to some kind of agreement without resorting to these things
> 
> Do you have PayPal


Suck my dick

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 30, 2017)

But you dont have one


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> But you dont have one


Don't make me whip it out boy

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 30, 2017)

Oh finally gonna let that Dick you took in your ass 3 days ago , I see


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Oh finally gonna let that Dick you took in your ass 3 days ago , I see


least mine can reach my ass   you can't even reach your testies

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 30, 2017)

Well it can also reach your mouth too after all its someone else dick you take in you 
You didnt check it to know


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

I don't need to check what I already know

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 30, 2017)

That you dont have one


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

Santi was right about you

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Suck my dick



Now why you gotta be like that


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> Now why you gotta be like that


Pay up or blow up

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Santi was right about you


Run far far away


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Run far far away


Santi was right about you

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Pay up or blow up



But we go way back 

Remember that one time?


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> But we go way back
> 
> Remember that one time?


That's why I gave you the money in the first place

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> That's why I gave you the money in the first place



Esto es roberta hablando, como puedo ser de ayuda


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> Esto es roberta hablando, como puedo ser de ayuda


Teri maa ke handle mein pandle marun, behnchod chutiye kameenay.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Teri maa ke handle mein pandle marun, behnchod chutiye kameenay.



A-alright man just gimme another week


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> A-alright man just gimme another week


Deal.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Deal.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

Run to Cuba, when the gators get you you'll wish you were here

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Run to Cuba, when the gators get you you'll wish you were here



I plan on making some new friends there 

When I get back you'll be regretting not setting up a PayPal


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> I plan on making some new friends there
> 
> When I get back you'll be regretting not setting up a PayPal


I own 97.9% of the land, git fucked git cucked git sucked

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Chaos (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm bored, someone recommend me an anime to pick up.


----------



## Chaos (Apr 30, 2017)

Also


----------



## Viole (Apr 30, 2017)

Seitokai Yakuindomo


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I own 97.9% of the land, git fucked git cucked git sucked



You didn't tell me that when I took the money


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> You didn't tell me that when I took the money


There's a lot of things I didn't tell you.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> There's a lot of things I didn't tell you.



Clearly


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> Clearly


I'm glad we're on the same page.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'm glad we're on the same page.



Great, I'll be seeing you in hell


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> Great, I'll be seeing you in hell


I'll save you a spot

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'll save you a spot



Next to your wife?


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> Next to your wife?


Next to Bill Cosby and Jared Fogle, forever.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Next to Bill Cosby and Jared Fogle, forever.



Thanks for the party invite, sounds lit


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2017)

Where da fack is Marco


polo


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 30, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Where da fack is Marco
> 
> 
> polo



That's a thing many people are wondering.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> Thanks for the party invite, sounds lit


I leave and the shitposting dies,  shame on you

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I leave and the shitposting dies,  shame on you



My posts are of the highest quality, how dare you


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> My posts are of the highest quality, how dare you


Your posts are so high quality Trin looks down

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Your posts are so high quality Trin looks down



She must be larger than life then


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> She must be larger than life then


Looks like the man finally lifted your ban, huh?

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Looks like the man finally lifted your ban, huh?



Well you're just a regular old mr know-it-all aren't you


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> Well you're just a regular old mr know-it-all aren't you


The word down low is you sucked 5 dicks to get unbanned, you want to tell your side of the story?

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> The word down low is you sucked 5 dicks to get unbanned, you want to tell your side of the story?



They had me surrounded, there was no way out. Just when it seemed like there was no hope left... I walked away in the opposite direction


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> They had me surrounded, there was no way out. Just when it seemed like there was no hope left... I walked away in the opposite direction


Was this before or after you performed fellatio on 5 cocks at the same time?

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Was this before or after you performed fellatio on 5 cocks at the same time?



Lovely weather we're having today huh


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> Lovely weather we're having today huh


Bit chilly, but quite nice. They predict 5 cocks in your future   I mean 5 inches   I mean 5x5 logs  

Oh it's rainy ain't it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Bit chilly, but quite nice. They predict 5 cocks in your future   I mean 5 inches   I mean 5x5 logs
> 
> Oh it's rainy ain't it.



I'll be getting 5 roosters? 

That'll do wonders for my farm


----------



## Viole (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> I'll be getting 5 roosters?
> 
> That'll do wonders for my farm


You have a farm up your arse?


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> You have a farm up your arse?



You're confused with your moms vagina, my ass is nowhere near as cavernous


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

Holy hell  

Or should I say.... HOLEy

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> You're confused with your moms vagina, my ass is nowhere near as cavernous


Now dont talk about how many people live in your mom's vagina here


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Now dont talk about how many people live in your mom's vagina here



You realize you just said "no u" with more words right


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

Do tell, I want to hear how many people live in your mom  

I'm an official judicator for guiness   I'll make it worth your time

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Do tell, I want to hear how many people live in your mom
> 
> I'm an official judicator for guiness   I'll make it worth your time



Shut up bitch


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> Shut up bitch


Make me

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Make me



Don't make me pull up on you


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> Don't make me pull up on you


Whoaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Hey man, no need to get sexual.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Whoaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> Hey man, no need to get sexual.



This coming from the guy who tried to drag me to a strip club while I'm discussing gourmet foods


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> This coming from the guy who tried to drag me to a strip club while I'm discussing gourmet foods


I don't know what you're talking about 
I just wanted to deliver a fresh creampie to your sister

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I don't know what you're talking about
> I just wanted to deliver a fresh creampie to your sister



My sister hates dairy 

For a second I thought you were some sexually frustrated guy who has to keep bringing up anal piracy


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> My sister hates dairy
> 
> For a second I thought you were some sexually frustrated guy who has to keep bringing up anal piracy


I'll pop her cherry for a freshly squeezed cherry cream pie, no dairy  

I understand, you're projecting onto me. It's okay I understand.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'll pop her cherry for a freshly squeezed cherry cream pie, no dairy
> 
> I understand, you're projecting onto me. It's okay I understand.



She's allergic to cherries 

I understand you're about to guzzle down some of this delicious cream I got for you


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> She's allergic to cherries
> 
> I understand you're about to guzzle down some of this delicious cream I got for you


I'll figure something out, don't worry she'll get her serving  

No thanks, I'm not looking for your shitty cooking

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'll figure something out, don't worry she'll get her serving
> 
> No thanks, I'm not looking for your shitty cooking



Serve deez nuts 

Geez man I offer you nutritious milk and all you can think about are strippers


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> Serve deez nuts
> 
> Geez man I offer you nutritious milk and all you can think about are strippers


You want to give your sister your nuts?  Well I mean... well... I... whatever floats your boat I guess   

Only one talking about strippers is you

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You want to give your sister your nuts?  Well I mean... well... I... whatever floats your boat I guess
> 
> Only one talking about strippers is you



I meant you 

You wanted me to go to a strip club when all I wanted to do was spread the gospel


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> I meant you
> 
> You wanted me to go to a strip club when all I wanted to do was spread the gospel


You want me to take your nuts and spread them on your sis?   well...uhh.... I think I'll pass.... but uhhh... have fun....  

I wanted to deliver food to those poor working girls, yet here you are trying to nut on your sis

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You want me to take your nuts and spread them on your sis?   well...uhh.... I think I'll pass.... but uhhh... have fun....
> 
> I wanted to deliver food to those poor working girls, yet here you are trying to nut on your sis



What I do in my spare time is my business 

I'll never make you another sandwich in my life. Where are you Gordon?


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> What I do in my spare time is my business
> 
> I'll never make you another sandwich in my life. Where are you Gordon?


Gordon's out nutting on your sis

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Gordon's out nutting on your sis



Don't make tear you a new one


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> Don't make tear you a new one


You're slurring your words there a bit buddy  

You're not drunk now, are ya?

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 30, 2017)

@White Wolf


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You're slurring your words there a bit buddy
> 
> You're not drunk now, are ya?



I drank shots of vodka out of your mom's asshole. It tasted like cinnamon


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> @White Wolf


 just another Friday

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> I drank shots of vodka out of your mom's asshole. It tasted like cinnamon


I see your imagination is the first thing to go when you're shitface drunk 

You're the type who'd use the flashlight on his phone to try and search for your phone

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I see your imagination is the first thing to go when you're shitface drunk
> 
> You're the type who'd use the flashlight on his phone to try and search for your phone



IT WAS ONE TIME 

Dis guy thinks he's fucking Jesus


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> IT WAS ONE TIME
> 
> Dis guy thinks he's fucking Jesus


You ain't my daddy

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You ain't my daddy



I got enough baby mamas as it is 

Actually shaniqua was asking for a raise on her child support


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> I got enough baby mamas as it is
> 
> Actually shaniqua was asking for a raise on her child support


What about Lucrayshaswa? And Blue Moon Cinnamon?

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> What about Lucrayshaswa? And Blue Moon Cinnamon?



I-I have no idea who these people are. I certainly don't have children with these people if that's what you're thinking


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> I-I have no idea who these people are. I certainly don't have children with these people if that's what you're thinking


That's not what they say.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> That's not what they say.



Ungodly liars and accusers


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> Ungodly liars and accusers


The kids look just like you.  all 7 of them.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> The kids look just like you.  all 7 of them.



So does my best friends son, doesn't mean I had a hand in it


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> So does my best friends son, doesn't mean I had a hand in it


You had a dick in it

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You had a dick in it



Are you tryna say something


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> Are you tryna say something


The proof is in the pudding, and yer dick is deep in it

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> The proof is in the pudding, and yer dick is deep in it


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

It was a decoy, I escaped from the airport


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> It was a decoy, I escaped from the airport


Allah Akbar the airport is surrounded

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Allah Akbar the airport is surrounded



Well I guess this is where the story ends then 

I'm going for it


----------



## Aries (Apr 30, 2017)

I haven't seen a love this strong since Lord Genome X Psychic. Its good to see non tsundere love still going strong here

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> Well I guess this is where the story ends then
> 
> I'm going for it



*boom*

Here lies God, 1999-2017 

You will be forgotten, but your legacy will also be forgotten, but we'll never forget your explosion. 


Aries said:


> I haven't seen a love this strong since Lord Genome X Psychic. Its good to see non tsundere love still going strong here



 whoa

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> *boom*
> 
> Here lies God, 1999-2017
> 
> You will be forgotten, but your legacy will also be forgotten, but we'll never forget your explosion.



No one told me you were also the narrator


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> No one told me you were also the narrator


That's how all the greatest stories are told

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> That's how all the greatest stories are told



Lies?


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> Lies?


Truth and admirable narration by one of the involved parties

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Truth and admirable narration by one of the involved parties



Unless they're black right?


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> Unless they're black right?


I wouldn't know, I'm white

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I wouldn't know, I'm white



So you're used to writing history


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> So you're used to writing history


I make history 
Instead of stealing it

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I make history
> Instead of stealing it



I'm done with this guy 

You're up 2-0 you cheeky bastard. May god have mercy on your 's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

God said:


> I'm done with this guy
> 
> You're up 2-0 you cheeky bastard. May god have mercy on your 's

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 30, 2017)

my god you are all so gay that even i am disgusted

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

Catamount said:


> my god you are all so gay that even i am disgusted


aww kitty, don't be upset you weren't invited

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 30, 2017)

God X White Wolf I ship it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 30, 2017)

Catamount said:


> my god you are all so gay that even i am disgusted


You can join


----------



## Viole (Apr 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> God X White Wolf I ship it


White God or God Wolf 
Which one of you is the dick @God @White Wolf


----------



## Aries (Apr 30, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> White God or God Wolf
> Which one of you is the dick @God @White Wolf




White Wolf is the Kaworu to Cubeys Shinji who is the Shinji to Mr. Waffles Gendo... Neon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> White Wolf is the Kaworu to Cubeys Shinji who is the Shinji to Mr. Waffles Gendo... Neon


Well I'm the better looking one so I cannot disagree with your choices

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Well I'm the better looking one so I cannot disagree with your choices



I was gonna give you shinji  but the more I thought of it the more it made sense for you to be Kaworu. Especially with the cubey/waffles dynamic. We can even slap in Catamount in there as the asuka


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> I was gonna give you shinji  but the more I thought of it the more it made sense for you to be Kaworu. Especially with the cubey/waffles dynamic. We can even slap in Catamount in there as the asuka


I give you a compliment and you go and back-peddle     c'mon man. I thought we had something going on here

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I give you a compliment and you go and back-peddle     c'mon man. I thought we had something going on here



No backpedaling, your just seeing ole crs thought process. Like to make sure all the bases are covered in these comparisons, every angle makes sense. In this case made no sense for you to be shinji when your more kaworu.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2017)

Well Shinji's ugly but @God's used to it so I'm ok with it

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 30, 2017)

I love tomboys, nothing makes me feel more manly then a girl who can probably beat me up

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> I love tomboys, nothing makes me feel more manly then a girl who can probably beat me up



u got good taste mein square

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 30, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> u got good taste mein square



Live in Cali so love me some girls with spunk. Its even better when they got that skater girl look

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## God (Apr 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Well Shinji's ugly but @God's used to it so I'm ok with it



I see how it is


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> I love tomboys, nothing makes me feel more manly then a girl who can probably beat me up





Elder WAD said:


> u got good taste mein square



 This is so damn beta. I will give ya a chance to clarify before I start disowning people.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 30, 2017)

Superman said:


> This is so damn beta. I will give ya a chance to clarify before I start disowning people.



A woman who don't care what society thinks of her and does things guys do but is straight is sexy bro. Best of both worlds, in my defense I enjoy having a banter with them because know they can take it and dish it back.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> A woman who don't care what society thinks of her and does things guys do but is straight is sexy bro. Best of both worlds, in my defense I enjoy having a banter with them because know they can take it and dish it back.



 I am talking about you two fools saying you think a girl that might be able to beat you up sexy. How physically weak are ya!?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aries (Apr 30, 2017)

Superman said:


> I am talking about you two fools saying you think a girl that might be able to beat you up sexy. How physically weak are ya!?


I'm strong where it matters vasto

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Viole (Apr 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> White Wolf is the Kaworu to Cubeys Shinji who is the Shinji to Mr. Waffles Gendo... Neon


----------



## Viole (Apr 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> I was gonna give you shinji  but the more I thought of it the more it made sense for you to be Kaworu. Especially with the cubey/waffles dynamic. We can even slap in Catamount in there as the asuka


But what about me


----------



## Aries (Apr 30, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> But what about me



From NGE or in general


----------



## Viole (Apr 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> From NGE or in general


----------



## Aries (May 1, 2017)

Misato to cubeys Shinji and Catas tsundere Asuka. As for in general ill do it tomorrow as I need a theme first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (May 1, 2017)

Aries said:


> Misato to cubeys Shinji and Catas tsundere Asuka. As for in general ill do it tomorrow as I need a theme first


Misato 
Best Grill
Best Char


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Viole gets the doujin cum dumpster

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (May 1, 2017)

Aries said:


> We can even slap in Catamount in there as the asuka


since when are you schoolboy so rich that you think you can afford this
who


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

mfw @Viole1369 went crazy and made an army of dupes so he can be Aizen and the rest of mafia by himself

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (May 1, 2017)

Shhhh


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 1, 2017)

Hello ladies, gentlemen and @Viole1369

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 1, 2017)

Afraid to ask... @Aries Who would I be from Bleach


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2017)

@Dr. White

have the album for the 2nd song, nice band of 3 sisters. Grew up in music. Good drum beats.


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2017)

Fucking hate humidity. 

shower time.


----------



## Viole (May 1, 2017)

Ai said:


> Afraid to ask... @Aries Who would I be from Bleach


Kon


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Kon


I was thinking the same thing.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 1, 2017)

There are like 10 games with open sign ups and each one with only 15 players. Usually differrnt players.

Can't we agree on a game to sign up so we finally get them going?

I'm not picky, I'll play anything.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 1, 2017)

Wow that Wuxia game filled super fast. Didn't see that.


----------



## Viole (May 1, 2017)

What can I say.
Some people are picky


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I was thinking the same thing.


Fuck you


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 1, 2017)

This is why I like Roman more than you two 

@Viole1369 @White Wolf


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

That's fine, you're not supposed to like me

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> That's fine, you're not supposed to like me



This explains a lot.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> That's fine, you're not supposed to like me


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> This explains a lot.



Does it, does it really. What does it explain

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 1, 2017)

You all suck.
Except @Underworld Broker  and @Psychic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jeroen (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Does it, does it really. What does it explain



You. 



Ai said:


> You all suck.
> Except @Underworld Broker  and @Psychic



Not surprised by this.
Not surprised at all.


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cannot be explained in one word.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is this supposed to mean?


----------



## Jeroen (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I cannot be explained in one word.



Then it's a good thing you used more than 1 word to do so. 



Ai said:


> What is this supposed to mean?



What... do you think it means ?


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Then it's a good thing you used more than 1 word to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> What... do you think it means ?


  amazing awesome magnificent right?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> amazing awesome magnificent right?





White Wolf said:


> That's fine, you're not supposed to like me



I'm not seeing those words in here.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Then it's a good thing you used more than 1 word to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> What... do you think it means ?


If I knew I wouldn't ask


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm not seeing those words in here.


That's not a description  

Do better.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 1, 2017)

Ai said:


> If I knew I wouldn't ask



But you seemed to have some idea. 
Guess not.


----------



## Jeroen (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> That's not a description
> 
> Do better.



Doing better than you isn't that difficult, so sure.


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Doing better than you isn't that difficult, so sure.


I'm waiting

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (May 1, 2017)

I saw Ai hitting on Roman
super fucking jealous


----------



## Jeroen (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'm waiting



Oh.. you meant a description of you. >.>


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> But you seemed to have some idea.
> Guess not.


Answer the question


----------



## Jeroen (May 1, 2017)

Catamount said:


> I saw Ai hitting on Roman
> super fucking jealous



You're jealous of everyone though.
Except me.
Saying that to save you the effort.


----------



## Jeroen (May 1, 2017)

Ai said:


> Answer the question



I forgot the answer, the question and the cow.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 1, 2017)

Catamount said:


> I saw Ai hitting on Roman
> super fucking jealous


link, or it didn't happen


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Oh.. you meant a description of you. >.>


Well......

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Well......



Hmm ?


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Hmm ?


I guess we'll stick to amazing awesome magnificent and so on

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (May 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You're jealous of everyone though.
> Except me.
> Saying that to save you the effort.





Mr. Waffles said:


> I forgot the answer, the question and the cow.



what other cow you mudafucken animal


----------



## Jeroen (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I guess we'll stick to amazing awesome magnificent and so on



I'm sure you'll stick, yes.


----------



## Jeroen (May 1, 2017)

Catamount said:


> what other cow you mudafucken animal



> other cow
> other

I have more than 1 ?


----------



## Catamount (May 1, 2017)



Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Catamount (May 1, 2017)

imma oudda hur --->


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 1, 2017)

I feel like Waffles is implying I'm hitting on Psychic and Underworld

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 2


----------



## Jeroen (May 1, 2017)

Catamount said:


>





Catamount said:


> imma oudda hur --->





I feel like I'm missing something.


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Ai said:


> I feel like Waffles is implying I'm hitting on Psychic and Underworld


slowbro.jpg

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> slowbro.jpg


I am self proclaimed oblivious so.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

I got a funny from Waffles   he has a sense of humor!! Huzzah

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I got a funny from Waffles   he has a sense of humor!! Huzzah



So easy to please.


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> So easy to please.


I have low expectations in life

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I have low expectations in life



At least you won't be disappointed that way.


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> At least you won't be disappointed that way.


I'm always disappointed

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'm always disappointed



Then you're doing it wrong.


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Then you're doing it wrong.


Story of my life

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Story of my life


Get a better writer.


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Get a better writer.


Any recommendations?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 1, 2017)

I hate you two


----------



## Jeroen (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Any recommendations?



I recommend @Ai .



Ai said:


> I hate you two



We went from sucking to being hated quite fast.


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I recommend @Ai .
> 
> 
> 
> We went from sucking to being hated quite fast.


He's weak, only hates 2 people.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 1, 2017)

Do I feel hate in here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> He's weak, only hates 2 people.


Hating people is a waste of energy, foolish ningen.


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Ai said:


> Hating people is a waste of energy, foolish ningen.


> Thinks it requires energy to hate

What a pleb  

It's a lifestyle, not a fitness workout.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> > Thinks it requires energy to hate
> 
> What a pleb
> 
> It's a lifestyle, not a fitness workout.


----------



## Jeroen (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> He's weak, only hates 2 people.


What does that make me ?
I hate nothing and no one.


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What does that make me ?
> I hate nothing and no one.


A fluffy puppy

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> A fluffy puppy



I can live with that.


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I can live with that.


Me too 

*rubs your belly 
who's a good boy

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Me too
> 
> *rubs your belly
> who's a good boy



Not you, obviously.


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Not you, obviously.


I'm not good, who woulda thunk it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> > Thinks it requires energy to hate
> 
> What a pleb
> 
> It's a lifestyle, not a fitness workout.



 This guy gets it. @Ai get with it or get hate it.



Mr. Waffles said:


> What does that make me ?
> I hate nothing and no one.



 An unfeeling monster.


----------



## Jeroen (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'm not good, who woulda thunk it



Everybody and their mom. 



Superman said:


> An unfeeling monster.



You know me too well.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 1, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Everybody and their mom.
> 
> 
> 
> You know me too well.


Is that why everybody and their mom stays away from me

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 1, 2017)

I'm having a hard time with thinking of roles for the Jojo's game


----------



## Jeroen (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Is that why everybody and their mom stays away from me


No, it isn't.


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> No, it isn't.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Underworld Broker (May 1, 2017)

Wondering what character I'd be from Bleach


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Wondering what character I'd be from Bleach


Rangiku

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Rangiku


Nah shes more of Momo


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Nah shes more of Momo


Crazy obsessed stalker?  

Well idk, I was just basing off avy's "personality" x2.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Crazy obsessed stalker?
> 
> Well idk, I was just basing off avy's "personality" x2.


+ Crybaby
+ Dumb
+ Aizen


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> + Crybaby
> + Dumb
> + Aizen


More info than I have.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> More info than I have.


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 1, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Nah shes more of Momo





White Wolf said:


> Crazy obsessed stalker?



What the ....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> What the ....


Viole's fault

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (May 1, 2017)

Oh yea she is special flake who hasnt watched bleach yet white


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Viole's fault



He dumb


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Oh yea she is special flake who hasnt watched bleach yet white


But Bleach anime is GOAT   


Underworld Broker said:


> He dumb


Me too

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> But Bleach anime is GOAT
> 
> Me too


Yea she dumb 

Girl didn't even know who Aizen was till 2 hours ago


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Yea she dumb
> 
> Girl didn't even know who Aizen was till 2 hours ago



Aizen is dope up until he transformed into a little bitch butterfly. We pretend that didn't happen and everything else is solid

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (May 1, 2017)

@Underworld Broker you


----------



## Viole (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Aizen is dope up until he transformed into a little bitch butterfly. We pretend that didn't happen and everything else is solid


Chair Aizen please


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Chair Aizen please


Haven't read the last arc

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Haven't read the last arc


I see you dumb too 

do it


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> I see you dumb too
> 
> do it


I said I was dumb like 6 posts ago ningen, keep up.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf and Viole why you so mean to me </3


----------



## Viole (May 1, 2017)

Ai said:


> White Wolf and Viole why you so mean to me </3


cuz you ningen


----------



## Viole (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I said I was dumb like 6 posts ago ningen, keep up.


Well you are dumb dumb 

tho read it for aizen lels


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 1, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> @Underworld Broker you



Sounds horrible 



Viole1369 said:


> Chair Aizen please



Sounds kinda hot


----------



## God (May 1, 2017)

*breathes heavily over phone*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Ai said:


> White Wolf and Viole why you so mean to me </3


You don't remember me do you  



Viole1369 said:


> Well you are dumb dumb
> 
> tho read it for aizen lels



You a dumb bully jerk poo face

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Sounds kinda hot



WHooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> WHooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


See
she is total momo


----------



## Viole (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You don't remember me do you
> 
> 
> 
> You a dumb bully jerk poo face


You are dumb twat pisshead


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

I have too many questions and not enough answers

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (May 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Sounds horrible


like you 


but tbf momo actually fits you kinda


----------



## God (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I have too many questions and not enough answers



It's okay to be curious my son


----------



## Viole (May 1, 2017)

God getting horny again I see


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

God said:


> It's okay to be curious my son

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> WHooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa





Viole1369 said:


> See
> she is total momo



I had to find this picture, lmao...


----------



## Viole (May 1, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I had to find this picture, lmao...


Are you hitting on me?  

Least buy me some lunch first gosh darnit

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 1, 2017)

Lol no, you guys said Chair Aizen, that's what it reminded me of x'D


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 1, 2017)

Who wins in a fight 

@White Wolf 

or

@WolfPrinceKiba


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> Who wins in a fight
> 
> @White Wolf
> 
> ...


I'm da king of da norf 

King > Prince 
until the prince stabs daddy in the dickhole to steal the kingdom

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 1, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> cuz you ningen







White Wolf said:


> You don't remember me do you
> 
> 
> 
> You a dumb bully jerk poo face


Who were you before?


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Ai said:


> Who were you before?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>


Tell me


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Ai said:


> Tell me




I was once upon a time the king of Wibbly Wobblers

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I was once upon a time the king of Wibbly Wobblers


Wait..really? 

You're fucking Eternity aren't you?


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Ai said:


> True... Hm who else? Tgmx2, Ben, Nello
> 
> Wait....Ben?


 

No, no, no and no

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> No, no, no and no


I give up


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Ai said:


> I give up

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 1, 2017)

Jew Violent Grape


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>


Who were you?


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Ai said:


> Who were you?





Elder WAD said:


> Jew Violent Grape

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>


That's an awful clue


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Wondering what character I'd be from Bleach



 Yoruichi because you are fun.



White Wolf said:


>



 Ha...no one will love you.



Elder WAD said:


> Who wins in a fight
> 
> @White Wolf
> 
> ...



 Wpk....white wolf leaves himself open to much. And wpk...well he is a dog without a bone looking for a bone.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Superman said:


> Ha...no one will love you..


I know

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 1, 2017)

is underworld broker a darcc chicc


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Ai said:


> That's an awful clue


Saten evolved into Jyu Viole Grace who evolved into White Wolf
did I have more names or did I not who knows at this point I've gone senile in my 20s

my final form is yet to be found

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Saten evolved into Jyu Viole Grace who evolved into White Wolf
> did I have more names or did I not who knows at this point I've gone senile in my 20s
> 
> my final form is yet to be found



Oh Saten, you wish you were the king, I was more than you


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 1, 2017)

my final form is a cat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Saten evolved into Jyu Viole Grace who evolved into White Wolf
> did I have more names or did I not who knows at this point I've gone senile in my 20s
> 
> my final form is yet to be found



>sharing a name with that autist


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Ai said:


> Oh Saten, you wish you were the king, I was more than you


No Timmy, you were like Kenny in South Park  .... or Timmy    Either way.  


God said:


> >sharing a name with that autist



He's a false prophet, I'm the one true lord

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I know



 Now I feel bad for saying that.



Elder WAD said:


> is underworld broker a darcc chicc



 I have no idea...but she is fun all the same.



Elder WAD said:


> my final form is a cat



 Now that looks better.


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 1, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> is underworld broker a darcc chicc



I'm not dark, maybe a bit brown though


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 1, 2017)

o so ur latina


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Superman said:


> Now I feel bad for saying that.


Me too

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm not dark, maybe a bit brown though


bit brown can mean a lot, Black, south Asian, Middle Eastern, or Hispanic


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

ningen's

could just mean she's tanned af

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> He's a false prophet, I'm the one true lord



Of cucks right


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> ningen's
> 
> could just mean she's tanned af



nice try whitey

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> nice try whitey


 

das wacist 


@God I've never cucked in my life

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 1, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> o so ur latina



^skin color goes more into that direction, yeah


----------



## God (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @God I've never cucked in my life



GET ON YOUR KNEES


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf if you knew who I was the entire time why didnt you say anything?


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

God said:


> GET ON YOUR KNEES


2-0 remember  

If anyone should be on their knees it's you.  


Ai said:


> White Wolf if you knew who I was the entire time why didnt you say anything?




cos I'm an asshole

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## God (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> 2-0 remember
> 
> If anyone should be on their knees it's you.



Just cuz I'm Mongolian I have to be treated like dirt? White male cis privileged scum


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> 2-0 remember
> 
> If anyone should be on their knees it's you.
> 
> ...


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

God said:


> Just cuz I'm Mongolian I have to be treated like dirt? White male cis privileged scum


I didn't come up with the circle of life, but I sure won't let it go to waste

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> das wacist
> 
> 
> @God I've never cucked in my life



i can't be racist if im not white 



Underworld Broker said:


> ^skin color goes more into that direction, yeah



how ambiguous


----------



## God (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I didn't come up with the circle of life, but I sure won't let it go to waste



Don't let deez nuts go to waste


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

It's a broken link Luigi.  


God said:


> Don't let deez nuts go to waste



I left the microscope at work, maybe some other time

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 1, 2017)

Viole getting more people from OJ to join his game here

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## God (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I left the microscope at work, maybe some other time



Do you moonlight as a biologist on the side of your male escort service


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Viole getting more people from OJ to join his game here


They just dupes   he told me in private   


God said:


> Do you moonlight as a biologist on the side of your male escort service



Yes

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 1, 2017)

I need a source on Viole's avatar. 

You know, for science.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## God (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Yes



I appreciate ambition no matter how depraved they may be


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

God said:


> I appreciate ambition no matter how depraved they may be


Thank you for the kind words father O'Reilly

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (May 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Viole getting more people from OJ to join his game here



Yeah i was surprised about that too.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Thank you for the kind words father O'Reilly



Any time


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> They just dupes  he told me in private



Which one of us would you believe more ô.o


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

God said:


> Any time


Next time bring the chocolate donuts  


Underworld Broker said:


> Which one of us would you believe more ô.o


Tell me the truth in private and I'll believe you  


_I'm just dicking around ik what he's doing _

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Next time bring the chocolate donuts



I'll bring deez nuts


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

God said:


> I'll bring deez nuts


I'll starve to death by the time you find them.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'll starve to death by the time you find them.



Starve? I didn't know you were African


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

God said:


> Starve? I didn't know you were African


Your nuts wouldn't even tempt a malnourished Nigerian who hasn't seen food in seven weeks.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Your nuts wouldn't even tempt a malnourished Nigerian who hasn't seen food in seven weeks.



These immortal Nigerians fear nothing they obviously don't count


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I was thinking the same thing.


LOL


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

God said:


> These immortal Nigerians fear nothing they obviously don't count


That is not true friend.  

let me tell you a story...  

*Spoiler*: __ 




It was a dry night in the Nigerian wasteland where one could only hear the chirping of crickets and the boorish roars of lions mauling unsuspecting gazelles, a group of hunters went out searching for some food while the rest of the tribe slept in peaceful bliss, these were some of the bravest men in the tribe who feared nothing, they were mighty warriors in a world that has few with such strong convictions. 

They set off on their journey crossing the sandy devil's passing nearing the watering hole down yonder, the tracks of their prey was getting fresher and fresher with every step, they prepared their bows and arrows, their handcrafted rock knives and clubs. It was a good night to replenish their food supplies and they were ready, their bodies and hearts were filled with a surge of charismatic power. 

As they neared the location they heard the sound of soft grunts and moans, they were perplexed as it was something  unheard  of in their tribe, nonetheless they ventured closer and closer... making sure every step was carefully placed to not alert the beasts. As they reached the brush the sounds got louder, they turned more aggressive, more vocal  _grunt  grunt   grunt  ahhhhh, _the head warrior gulped as he stretched out his hand to part the brush to see what was happening on the other side... carefully he peaked only to notice... 

... God on the other side, Cubert Whiskerfin himself straddling a zebra, plowing it from the behind as the poor beast cried out in pain. The grunts coming from Cubert petrified the once brave warriors, seeing his lustridden face, the fear filled them from top to bottom, they quickly grabbed their weapons and ran back to their village having witnessed something so horrific, something so devastating that their will to live was crushed in an instant. The once proud people were destroyed, all because of YOU. 


 


The End

Reactions: Creative 2 | Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Zeit (May 1, 2017)

yfw you've no idea what's going on.


----------



## God (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> That is not true friend.
> 
> let me tell you a story...
> 
> ...



I'm to blame for a bunch of Ethiopian savages voyeuring on me in my private interactions with my partner 

Damn Africans always playing the victim


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Zeit said:


> yfw you've no idea what's going on.



It's pretty normal things I would say  


God said:


> I'm to blame for a bunch of Ethiopian savages voyeuring on me in my private interactions with my partner
> 
> Damn Africans always playing the victim


That is an incredibly insensitive thing to say you barbarian   you think it's a joke that you ruined the lives of 17 once heroic men?!  You think they're to blame for you not being able to keep it in your pants?  You think they're the problem here and not the fact that you had nothing better to do than PORK  MARTY? 

LOOK AT THE ONCE INNOCENT FACE THAT YOU TARNISHED FOREVER!!!!!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Zeit (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It's pretty normal things I would say



k


----------



## God (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It's pretty normal things I would say
> 
> That is an incredibly insensitive thing to say you barbarian   you think it's a joke that you ruined the lives of 17 once heroic men?!  You think they're to blame for you not being able to keep it in your pants?  You think they're the problem here and not the fact that you had nothing better to do than PORK  MARTY?
> 
> LOOK AT THE ONCE INNOCENT FACE THAT YOU TARNISHED FOREVER!!!!!



Marty is a well-known whore who puts on a facade of innocent zebra activity


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

God said:


> Marty is a well-known whore who puts on a facade of innocent zebra activity


That is a lie, and a disgusting one at that you savage. You ripped him a new one so roughly that even  Chris Rock felt  it in the recording booth.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> That is a lie, and a disgusting one at that you savage. You ripped him a new one so roughly that even  Chris Rock felt  it in the recording booth.



WHAT?!?!?! Have you SEEN the things he posts on his instagram account?


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

God said:


> WHAT?!?!?! Have you SEEN the things he posts on his instagram account?


It was hacked by Poodlecorp

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 1, 2017)

Haven't seen @WolfPrinceKiba in a while too.

Are all the veterans disappearing?


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Haven't seen @WolfPrinceKiba in a while too.
> 
> Are all the veterans disappearing?


He made like one post in Aries game and was replaced and then he just vanished into thin air. Aries might've kidnapped him, not sure.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It was hacked by Poodlecorp



Oh yeah hahahaha sure then how do explain that picture of him lying seductively in that red harness next to Bartha


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

God said:


> Oh yeah hahahaha sure how do explain that picture of him lying seductively in that red harness next to Bartha


Photoshop ingenuity

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## God (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Photoshop ingenuity



You just have an answer for everything don't you wise guy


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 1, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Haven't seen @WolfPrinceKiba in a while too.
> 
> Are all the veterans disappearing?





White Wolf said:


> He made like one post in Aries game and was replaced and then he just vanished into thin air. Aries might've kidnapped him, not sure.



First Marco, now WPK.

It's like a game of Clue. 

Perhaps a game can be modeled after these events.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 1, 2017)

@White Wolf @God do ya get lit when ya post!? What the hell was all that!?


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

God said:


> You just have an answer for everything don't you wise guy


Yes  


Superman said:


> @White Wolf @God do ya get lit when ya post!? What the hell was all that!?



 I don't do drugs or drink or smoke or anything, I'm just crazy by nature

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> First Marco, now WPK.
> 
> It's like a game of Clue.
> 
> Perhaps a game can be modeled after these events.


It was pretty funny, 48 hour phase, Aries replaces WPK like 20 hours into phase.  WPK comes with 3-5 hrs left in phase, He makes post like WTF? What happened? Then *poof* murdered

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (May 1, 2017)

Superman said:


> @White Wolf @God do ya get lit when ya post!? What the hell was all that!?



Thats their mating dance.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God (May 1, 2017)

Superman said:


> @White Wolf @God do ya get lit when ya post!? What the hell was all that!?



I get lit in your bedroom closet after you turn off the lights *breathes heavily*


----------



## God (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Yes



What is the true nature of consciousness


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

God said:


> What is the true nature of consciousness


Consciousness is defined differently among psychologists. No particular definition of consciousness stands out or is widely accepted in the field of Psychology. However, for the purpose of briefly introducing and explaining a complex phenomenon like consciousness, here is Santrock's simple and easy-to-understand definition of consciousness: Consciousness is the awareness of external events, internal sensations, the self, and thoughts about experiences. Consequently, the different states of consciousness, as discussed below, correspond to differing qualities of awareness and information-processing.

The conscious state is a state of awareness where the mind knows exactly what it is thinking of. Thinking in the conscious state is serial, that is, following a sequence, and is therefore slower, but more productive, compared to the other states of consciousness. The conscious state operates under high- and low-level of awareness. High-level of awareness in the conscious state involves controlled processing, where attention is most alert and selective, allowing us to focus. Low-level of awareness in the conscious state, on the other hand, involves automatic and semi-automatic processing, occurring simultaneously, thus dividing attention, as when you talk while eating, or when you daydream while listening to class instructions.

The subconscious state is a state of awareness involving parallel processing and binding, which are much faster than controlled, automatic and semi-automatic processing. Parallel processing and binding in the subconscious state are not conscious, producing sensations and perceptions as outputs, as when we see something but don't know how and why we see it. Often, we drop to a subconscious state when we are asleep, as when we are aware of external stimuli only to some degree. In an experiment by Ogilvie & Wilkinson (1998), participants are instructed to push hand-held buttons in response to hearing faint tones while asleep. Surprisingly, majority of the participants did the task well. In another experiment, Stickgold (2001) observed the brain activity of sleeping participants in response to different kinds of stimuli. He found that tones stimulate brain activity in the auditory processing regions of the brain, and that the participants' names stimulate the language areas of the brain, the amygdala and the prefrontal cortex. We can also function in a subconscious state when we are awake. This is often observed in people with neurological problems, particularly those with brain damages affecting the processes of sensations and perceptions. Milner and Goodale (1995) found that people with damaged visual cortex, but with fully-functioning sense of sight, are not aware, or conscious, of the physical dimensions of objects in their visual field, but are surprisingly able to precisely adjust their hands when instructed to reach for them. This means that visual sensory information somewhat reached the brain in a state where the mind is not conscious of it. A lot of far-reaching ideas are said to have emerged during a subconscious state, when the conscious mind is relaxed and unfocused. 20th century American engineer and inventor Frank Offner, who developed controls that made jet planes possible, and who invented the electrocardiogram (ECG) and electroencephalogram (EEG), said that most of his ideas spontaneously arise during the middle of the night. His doctoral dissertation on nerve excitation formula was even formulated while he was taking a shower. Renowned chemist August Kekule was also known to have developed the idea behind the benzene ring (1865) while he was asleep, when he dreamt of a snake that went in circles and bit his own tail. According to creativity expert Mihaly Csikszentmihalyi (1995), these spontaneous thoughts come from incubated ideas that make strong connections during a subconscious state, and suddenly pop out to consciousness.

The unconscious state is a state of awareness filled with unacceptable wishes, feelings and thoughts. They fail to get admitted into consciousness due to threats of anxiety of negative emotions. The idea of the unconscious mind was developed by Sigmund Freud (1917). Although controversial, the idea of an unconscious mind is important for recognizing the complexity of consciousness.

Lastly, the altered state of consciousness is a state of awareness achieved under the influence of special secondary stimuli or situations, such as drugs, trauma, fatigue, self-deprivation, and possibly, hypnosis, as observed among Zen monks and fasting Muslims.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## God (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Consciousness is defined differently among psychologists. No particular definition of consciousness stands out or is widely accepted in the field of Psychology. However, for the purpose of briefly introducing and explaining a complex phenomenon like consciousness, here is Santrock's simple and easy-to-understand definition of consciousness: Consciousness is the awareness of external events, internal sensations, the self, and thoughts about experiences. Consequently, the different states of consciousness, as discussed below, correspond to differing qualities of awareness and information-processing.
> 
> The conscious state is a state of awareness where the mind knows exactly what it is thinking of. Thinking in the conscious state is serial, that is, following a sequence, and is therefore slower, but more productive, compared to the other states of consciousness. The conscious state operates under high- and low-level of awareness. High-level of awareness in the conscious state involves controlled processing, where attention is most alert and selective, allowing us to focus. Low-level of awareness in the conscious state, on the other hand, involves automatic and semi-automatic processing, occurring simultaneously, thus dividing attention, as when you talk while eating, or when you daydream while listening to class instructions.
> 
> ...



You sure do type quickly, nothing suspicious about that at all


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 1, 2017)

i stay woke


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

God said:


> You sure do type quickly, nothing suspicious about that at all


I have a typing proficiency of 456 words per minute

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I have a typing proficiency of 456 words per minute



So you're a biologist, erotica novelist, male escort, and typist, truly inspiring


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

God said:


> So you're a biologist, erotica novelist, male escort, and typist, truly inspiring


Among other things

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Among other things



Go on


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

God said:


> Go on


I cannot, for your own sake. I'd have to kill you if I told you 

Btw, 3-0 or still unsatisfied?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I cannot, for your own sake. I'd have to kill you if I told you
> 
> Btw, 3-0 or still unsatisfied?



I'm very hard to satisfy 

But yeah we can call it a day

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

God said:


> I'm very hard to satisfy
> 
> But yeah we can call it a day


That's why you had to resort to raping Marty of all things.  


Cool cool. T'was fun as always

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## God (May 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> That's why you had to resort to raping Marty of all things.
> 
> 
> Cool cool. T'was fun as always



Ofc my friend

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

Why am I watching a guy pluck his toenail out

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 1, 2017)

God said:


> I get lit in your bedroom closet after you turn off the lights *breathes heavily*



 That's not true. Otherwise you would have had it taken from you and punched in the dick for good measure.


----------



## Aries (May 1, 2017)

Ai said:


> Afraid to ask... @Aries Who would I be from Bleach



Your the Aichigo of Mafio. You have about as much name changes forms as ichigo has power ups. When I watch you play it reminds me of Ichigo, your both self aware at times of the crazyness of your worlds, your just 2 simple dudes who are doing their thing for their friends, your 2 individuals with simple play/fight styles in comparison to the wackiness methods others do. You have great potential like ichigo, the prob lies though with both of your resolves being the key to whether your gonna do good or not. You two tend to give up easily when the going gets real tough and fall into despair, when you have confidence/the resolve in yourself and capabilities as a player aka ignoring what people think of you, tend to go pretty far in mafia.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (May 1, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 1, 2017)

One of my all-time favorites. Prime wpk. Top 3 right there.


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> i stay woke


This is adorable


----------



## God (May 1, 2017)

Fuckin hell


----------



## Aries (May 1, 2017)

Never forget...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viole (May 1, 2017)

Aries senpai


----------



## Dr. White (May 1, 2017)

Will there be a co-host for favorite since Marco went to that island?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 1, 2017)

Aries said:


> Your the Aichigo of Mafio. You have about as much name changes forms as ichigo has power ups. When I watch you play it reminds me of Ichigo, your both self aware at times of the crazyness of your worlds, your just 2 simple dudes who are doing their thing for their friends, your 2 individuals with simple play/fight styles in comparison to the wackiness methods others do. You have great potential like ichigo, the prob lies though with both of your resolves being the key to whether your gonna do good or not. You two tend to give up easily when the going gets real tough and fall into despair, when you have confidence/the resolve in yourself and capabilities as a player aka ignoring what people think of you, tend to go pretty far in mafia.


----------



## Aries (May 2, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Aries senpai





WWE Theme I would put you as Seth Rollins with Crugyr as the Roman Reigns and Underworld Broker as Dean Ambrose . together you represent The Shield aka you 3 are some of the best recruits in this section who have made a name out of yourselves in a short while like those 3 in WWE. Like Seth your the Brains/Architect behind your group. You don't sell out you buy out and in this business you gotta do that to succeed. Your the cocky newcomer who knows he's good but tends to bite more then he can chew, yet still able to overcome most adversaries that come your way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (May 2, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Will there be a co-host for favorite since Marco went to that island?



I have faith in Marco returning... If he doesn't return by the weekend I shall start looking for a co host

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viole (May 2, 2017)

Aries said:


> WWE Theme I would put you as Seth Rollins with Crugyr as the Roman Reigns and Underworld Broker as Dean Ambrose . together you represent The Shield aka you 3 are some of the best recruits in this section who have made a name out of yourselves in a short while like those 3 in WWE. Like Seth your the Brains/Architect behind your group. You don't sell out you buy out and in this business you gotta do that to succeed. Your the cocky newcomer who knows he's good but tends to bite more then he can chew, yet still able to overcome most adversaries that come your way.





tbf not a big fan of Seth but thats actually well done[ Broki completely fits the psychotic part too  and crugyr = RR  ]

Gonna aim to be RKO


But now I kinda wanna ask who I would be in Bleach/naruto


----------



## Aries (May 2, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> tbf not a big fan of Seth but thats actually well done[ Broki completely fits the psychotic part too  and crugyr = RR  ]
> 
> Gonna aim to be RKO
> 
> ...



Out of the 3 you can pull off the heel turn, wpk is the Randy Orton of mafia. His playstyle is just as slow and methodical as his. Also WPKO out of nowhere. 

Bleach is quite a challenge but I pegged you as Nnoitra


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 2, 2017)

Aries said:


> WWE Theme I would put you as Seth Rollins with Crugyr as the Roman Reigns and Underworld Broker as Dean Ambrose . together you represent The Shield aka you 3 are some of the best recruits in this section who have made a name out of yourselves in a short while like those 3 in WWE. Like Seth your the Brains/Architect behind your group. You don't sell out you buy out and in this business you gotta do that to succeed. Your the cocky newcomer who knows he's good but tends to bite more then he can chew, yet still able to overcome most adversaries that come your way.



Who's that  too lazy to use Google rn, lol

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Viole (May 2, 2017)

Aries said:


> Out of the 3 you can pull off the heel turn, wpk is the Randy Orton of mafia. His playstyle is just as slow and methodical as his. Also WPKO out of nowhere.
> 
> Bleach is quite a challenge but I pegged you as Nnoitra


Oh wpk 

Nnoitra eh, interested in reason - crazy and high ass attitude? 

[Pssst - who is kenpachi or aizen here, gonna stab them ]

Naruto left /o/


----------



## Viole (May 2, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Who's that  too lazy to use Google rn, lol


stop being dumb

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Aries (May 2, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Who's that  too lazy to use Google rn, lol




That's dean ambrose who I peg you as

And Roman Reigns who I peg Crugyr as

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (May 2, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Oh wpk
> 
> Nnoitra eh, interested in reason - crazy and high ass attitude?
> 
> ...



 UB as your Nel just fits with you as Nnoitra
Its gonna take me a while to member naruto again as dropped it like a bad habit eons ago  and dunno haven't really thought of it until ai asked me for a bleach char comparison. 

Wpk is Randy and Vasto is the Kane of Mafia. Someone who has been here for ages, when he appeared he was feared by all but when the years went by he became less scary. Still he is the Devils favorite Spiter


----------



## White Wolf (May 2, 2017)

@Aries 
Who am I  

Better be Edge

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Crugyr (May 2, 2017)

But I was Seth Rollins in your WWE cross forum game and went ham


----------



## Crugyr (May 2, 2017)

Had 3 kill abilities and 2 lynch redirects. Game was over. And we didn't even activate triple H. Aries stopped it though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viole (May 2, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> But I was Seth Rollins in your WWE cross forum game and went ham


Suck it Roman


----------



## Viole (May 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @Aries
> Who am I
> 
> Better be Edge


Okay Lita


----------



## White Wolf (May 2, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Okay Lita


You spelled Edge wrong  

Santi was right about you.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @Aries
> Who am I
> 
> Better be Edge


Lmao i was just about to claim myself as edge or Chris jericho


----------



## White Wolf (May 2, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Lmao i was just about to claim myself as edge or Chris jericho


Have you read my posts, I'm about as rated R as it gets  

Stop copying me other White

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Have you read my posts, I'm about as rated R as it gets
> 
> Stop copying me other White


Apparently we're the same person

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 2, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Apparently we're the same person


That's why Zy got banned for discovering the truth.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> That's why Zy got banned for discovering the truth.


Shhh, I don't wanna have to take the others ( except Aries )


----------



## White Wolf (May 2, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Shhh, I don't wanna have to take the others ( except Aries )


Aries is a tough nut to crack, he's already murdered Marco and WPK... who knows how many others there are in his basement torture shack

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Aries is a tough nut to crack, he's already murdered Marco and WPK... who knows how many others there are in his basement torture shack


His weakness is speed, if we can deal with him fast enough he has no chance of processing our actions


----------



## White Wolf (May 2, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> His weakness is speed, if we can deal with him fast enough he has no chance of processing our actions


That is true... just bombard him with so many questions he hides for 37 hours before processing what happened

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 2, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> stop being dumb



Wew lad, you sound like you did actually expect me to know shit about WWE 



Aries said:


> UB as your Nel just fits with you as Nnoitra





Viole1369 said:


> Oh I see



That's making me curious tbh


----------



## Viole (May 2, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Wew lad, you sound like you did actually expect me to know shit about WWE


*Wew lad, you sound like you did actually expect me to have a brain 

There corrected for you

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Viole (May 2, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> That's making me curious tbh


Curiosity killed the broker


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2017)

By sheer luck, stumbled on the fact that like my favorite music idol is going to be in town in a week and playing.

My heart will explode seeing her in person o.o 

I should take a photo with her o.o


----------



## Viole (May 2, 2017)

RemChu said:


> By sheer luck, stumbled on the fact that like my favorite music idol is going to be in town in a week and playing.
> 
> My heart will explode seeing her in person o.o
> 
> I should take a photo with her o.o


Kidnap her 

Then you can see her and take photos daily


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2017)

I don't know, maybe get an autograph but wtf should she even sign?

I love her body of work.


----------



## Viole (May 2, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I don't know, maybe get an autograph but wtf should she even sign?
> 
> I love her body of work.




you win either way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2017)

Oh, will be cool meeting other fans of her at the concert.

Hopefully make some new friends.


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2017)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

too hype.

Never in my life did I think of seeing her in person. 

o.o

fuck yeah


----------



## Viole (May 2, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Oh, will be cool meeting other fans of her at the concert.
> 
> Hopefully make some new friends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2017)

Literally WWIII could break out and I'm happy. 


The fact I've said this, I've probably jynxed us all.

GG rip


----------



## Viole (May 2, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Literally WWIII could break out and I'm happy.
> 
> 
> The fact I've said this, I've probably jynxed us all.
> ...

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2017)

What if I take my problem to the United Nations?
What if I take my problem to the United Nation
What if I take my problem to the United Nations??


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2017)

death lingering, stunk,
Flies swarming everyone,
Over the whole summit peak,
Flesh quivering in the heat.
This was something else again.
I fear it cannot be explained.
The words that make, the words that make
Murder.


----------



## Viole (May 2, 2017)

RemChu said:


> What if I take my problem to the United Nations?
> What if I take my problem to the United Nation
> What if I take my problem to the United Nations??


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 2, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> *Wew lad, you sound like you did actually expect me to have a brain
> 
> There corrected for you



*sigh*


----------



## Viole (May 2, 2017)

RemChu said:


> death lingering, stunk,
> Flies swarming everyone,
> Over the whole summit peak,
> Flesh quivering in the heat.
> ...


----------



## Viole (May 2, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> *sigh*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2017)

I ordered really spicy wings today. After I ate it. The back of my neck, my scap and forehead begin to sweat non stop. 

Legit had to take a shower after.....


----------



## White Wolf (May 2, 2017)

Just wait until you're shitting magma.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 2, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I ordered really spicy wings today. After I ate it. The back of my neck, my scap and forehead begin to sweat non stop.
> 
> Legit had to take a shower after.....



 How good were they? Sounds good. Where did you get them? I have been disappoint for awhile with wings that were not spicy enough.


----------



## Crugyr (May 2, 2017)

I love cyanide and happiness


----------



## Aries (May 2, 2017)

Edge or Jericho  gonna have to bring out that eras chart again to see where you ningens fall into


----------



## Didi (May 2, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> I love cyanide and happiness



I hate current C&H, it's outstayed its welcome by years now


----------



## Crugyr (May 2, 2017)

Didi said:


> I hate current C&H, it's outstayed its welcome by years now


When I used twitter a few years back, it was in my feed constantly. I haven't really green anything as of late though. Always good to see some weird humor


----------



## White Wolf (May 2, 2017)

They have some funny gags on their youtube every now and then. Though most of the time it's rather bland compared to their older stuff.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 2, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> I love cyanide and happiness



 What is that?


----------



## Viole (May 2, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (May 2, 2017)

Superman said:


> What is that?

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 2, 2017)

That kinda sucked.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 2, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


>




 I hope you took notes on how to answer a question Viole you dumb bitch. Waffles should learn you...


----------



## White Wolf (May 2, 2017)

Superman said:


> I hope you took notes on how to answer a question Viole you dumb bitch. Waffles should learn you...


The cartoons he was posting are also C&H, just the non animated version

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 2, 2017)

Superman said:


> I hope you took notes on how to answer a question Viole you dumb bitch. Waffles should learn you...



> should learn you

I'll just assume you meant teach.


----------



## Didi (May 2, 2017)

Waiting for the Bus is the best short tbqhwyf


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> The cartoons he was posting are also C&H, just the non animated version



 That's not what I asked.



Mr. Waffles said:


> > should learn you
> 
> I'll just assume you meant teach.



 Good...now direct that towards him.


----------



## Jeroen (May 2, 2017)

Didi said:


> Waiting for the Bus is the best short tbqhwyf



You just reminded me of a song.

I think it was called Busje komt zo. 

Perfect fit for you.


----------



## White Wolf (May 2, 2017)

Superman said:


> That's not what I asked.
> 
> 
> 
> Good...now direct that towards him.


It's what brought the topic up

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 2, 2017)

Superman said:


> Good...now direct that towards him.





Superman said:


> I hope you took notes on how to answer a question Viole you dumb bitch. Waffles should learn you...





Mr. Waffles said:


> > should learn you
> 
> I'll just assume you meant teach.



@Viole1369

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It's what brought the topic up



 You already answered my question, you are now adding nothing to it.


----------



## Aries (May 2, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 2, 2017)

this is a good metaphor for some ppl who in NF Mafia history have made hilarious attempts at disguising their scum play

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (May 2, 2017)

So many dupesnew people playing in the Bleach game. They better sign up for Faves as well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viole (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 2, 2017)

Law said:


> So many dupesnew people playing in the Bleach game. They better sign up for Faves as well.



 I am having a no confidence rating for cbro right now after he could not handle db 2 mafia. 

@Aries


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 2, 2017)

They better sign up for ace attorney too.


----------



## Crugyr (May 2, 2017)

They probably won't lol

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 2, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> They probably won't lol



check Discord, lol


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 2, 2017)

I'd like your input on what my JJBA game


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 2, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> They probably won't lol



You'll see.

Anyway, I'm only 13 players to go. Care to help?


----------



## Crugyr (May 2, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You'll see.
> 
> Anyway, I'm only 13 players to go. Care to help?


Can't join more games rn. Only joined violes because I have too. I might be able to later though if it's still open


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2017)

Saw a pregno young lady in a summer dress today.

She was reading a book, nice legs, when I finally crossed the street and saw her up close she lost a lot of the appeal.

Beautiful from afar though.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 2, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> Can't join more games rn. Only joined violes because I have too. I might be able to later though if it's still open



I'm a patient man. I actually think I opened this too early.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2017)

Oh and today in class. We were giving critique. Teacher stopped and said "You're like a psychic, you have an eye and just know the subject matter instantly you know that? "

I was like "Uh" *nervous laugh*


Holy shit.

My dad said the same shit a day before when I analyzed a picture he sent me of the family. Because I knew the location etc in a sec of glancing.


but the thing was students most of them are foreign, and speak shit english, I would explain what they wanted to show in the drawing before they even said it. 

Teacher now thinks I'm a telepathic or some shit.




......I was just talking, but apparently too much insight was given o.o


@Dr. White Ancedotal story of minor psi abilties.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 2, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Oh and today in class. We were giving critique. Teacher stopped and said "You're like a psychic, you have an eye and just know the subject matter instantly you know that? "
> 
> I was like "Uh" *nervous laugh*
> 
> ...



 You're a fony! Everyone look at the fony here! Psychic will not be pleased.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2017)

It's like uh, I don't tell people that shit. So him calling me out like that SHOOK me. 


Like a dude in the closet being called out.
Or spiderman leaking his secret identity.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 2, 2017)

@WolfPrinceKiba

I liked Grimgar so much I actually went and bought the first volume of the light novel.

Look what you did to me!

I don't even know if Light Novels are supposed to be good.


----------



## Melodie (May 2, 2017)

@Marco

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2017)

Melodie said:


> @Marco



I was about to post. Where the fuck is Marco.

-.-


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 2, 2017)

Dead.


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 2, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You'll see.
> 
> Anyway, I'm only 13 players to go. Care to help?



I asked Ratchet and he will maybe join your game. Rot will most likely not join other games beside Bleach.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 2, 2017)

Marco and wpk probably just on breaks. Sometimes ya need them.


----------



## Aries (May 3, 2017)

Reposting this... when you see someone lurking in the game but they not posting

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viole (May 3, 2017)

Aries said:


> Reposting this... when you see someone lurking in the game but they not posting


----------



## Melodie (May 3, 2017)

Superman said:


> Marco and wpk probably just on breaks. Sometimes ya need them.


Day 1 godfather break  after requesting 24 hours day extension thinking he will be back


----------



## Magic (May 3, 2017)

I love this video.


----------



## Didi (May 3, 2017)

Marco got whacked by the indian mob


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 3, 2017)

I can see WPK disappearing for a while since he's not exactly the most active user.

Marco tho... Wtf.


----------



## Viole (May 3, 2017)

No one here has RL contact with him outside NF?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 3, 2017)

Also I could probably find WPK in Mafia Syndicate... if that forum wasn't down for weeks.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 3, 2017)

I guess I have time for my game creation then


----------



## Roman (May 3, 2017)

Legit feel bad for Erio. He always dies on D1 no matter how hard he tries

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 3, 2017)

Roman said:


> Legit feel bad for Erio. He always dies on D1 no matter how hard he tries


I might retire to just hosting. 

I feel like if this keeps up I'll be Cubey Jr. soon.


----------



## Santí (May 3, 2017)

It's still an upgrade from being 98.99% modkilled


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 3, 2017)

Santi said:


> It's still an upgrade from being 98.99% modkilled


Very very very slightly


----------



## Santí (May 3, 2017)

Baby steps


----------



## White Wolf (May 3, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (May 3, 2017)

Superman said:


> Marco and wpk probably just on breaks. Sometimes ya need them.





Melodie said:


> Day 1 godfather break  after requesting 24 hours day extension thinking he will be back



WPK takes breaks.

Marco is a mod who straight up went pure silent one day while in the middle of planning stuff and being a GF on D1 like Melodie said.

That boy's dead. And if he shows up again, it's surely an impostor.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 3, 2017)

What....the f....are you doing.....santi. 

@Santi


----------



## Santí (May 3, 2017)

Superman said:


> What....the f....are you doing.....santi.
> 
> @Santi





Santi said:


> You know Vasto, it has just come to my attention that I really like your signature.
> 
> I know, I know, this is probably the nicest thing I've ever told you so it's really awkward for a tsundere like you, but I am being very sincere right now my boy.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 3, 2017)

This is not Santi. Who are you!?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 3, 2017)

Law said:


> WPK takes breaks.
> 
> Marco is a mod who straight up went pure silent one day while in the middle of planning stuff and being a GF on D1 like Melodie said.
> 
> That boy's dead. And if he shows up again, it's surely an impostor.



 1 more week and I begin to legit worry about Marco.


----------



## Santí (May 3, 2017)

Superman said:


> This is not Santi. Who are you!?



We are Santi.


----------



## White Wolf (May 3, 2017)

If Marco's dead would he be 2nd or 3rd or 5th staffer on NF to RIP

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (May 3, 2017)

Wait, what?


----------



## White Wolf (May 3, 2017)

Santi said:


> Wait, what?


What, what?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (May 3, 2017)

In the butt


----------



## Aries (May 3, 2017)

Marco will rise again ... Some say like a Phoenix... It was Marco himself who stopped Zamasu in the game


----------



## White Wolf (May 3, 2017)

This channel is fucking gold.   Mfw at the punchline

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 3, 2017)

Law said:


> WPK takes breaks.
> 
> Marco is a mod who straight up went pure silent one day while in the middle of planning stuff and being a GF on D1 like Melodie said.
> 
> That boy's dead. And if he shows up again, it's surely an impostor.



At this point the only other possibilities I see are in a coma, in jail/mental institution, trapped in a deserted island, or someone did an intervention on his unhealthy lifestyle and made him drop internet usage.

I'm praying it's the last one.


----------



## Magic (May 3, 2017)

Law said:


> WPK takes breaks.
> 
> Marco is a mod who straight up went pure silent one day while in the middle of planning stuff and being a GF on D1 like Melodie said.
> 
> That boy's dead. And if he shows up again, it's surely an impostor.


Don't say that. My feels. =[


----------



## Magic (May 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> This channel is fucking gold.   Mfw at the punchline


PREGO SAUCE


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 3, 2017)

I mean, who is going to be my rival now? Remchu?


----------



## Catamount (May 3, 2017)

Talking about Marco depresses me


----------



## Catamount (May 3, 2017)

Well in fact everything depresses me


----------



## Catamount (May 3, 2017)

But talking about Marco is especially sad in this thread


----------



## Didi (May 3, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I mean, who is going to be my rival now? Remchu?




me for beating your nomination 

I'll campaign for you next year

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 3, 2017)

So... Mafia Syndicate has been down for a month and I just found their discord chat.

I went there and posted a link to my game.

They pinned the link.

An army of people who love mafia, who haven't been able to play mafia for ages. Exactly what I need.


----------



## Magic (May 3, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So... Mafia Syndicate has been down for a month and I just found their discord chat.
> 
> I went there and posted a link to my game.
> 
> ...


The beauty of networking.


----------



## Magic (May 3, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Talking about Marco depresses me


Yeah.... I don't think he is dead though.


----------



## Catamount (May 4, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Yeah.... I don't think he is dead though.


Then the scenario is even worse: he has met real people and thinks they are more fun then we are.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 4, 2017)

i think he's dead lol


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

It was a cold an stormy Wednesday night with not a sound to be heard, here he laid on a throne of gold staring off into the distance. Eyes gradually getting heavy as the Sandman comes to take him. Coddling the honey bear pillow under his head as he closes his eyes when all of a sudden _scratch scratch scratch_  the pitter patter of small feet and nails against the floor beneath him. The Sandman packed his bags and disappeared as his eyes spread gazing off into the darkness, it's nothing unordinary he says to himself as he rolls over... again trying to wander off into Dreamland... the weight of his blanket gradually growing as a strange tugging began on the bottom edges. 

...

...

"What on earth is going on?" he wondered as he laid there in silence. A once relaxing night is suddenly starting to turn into a major shitshow. He perched himself into a sitting position to give this restless existence a moment before making another attempt to sleep in this world of restlessness, when out of nowhere in the deadly silence.  *_HONK_*     What....?    The confusion evident on his face as the singular noise dissipates into nothingness and silence fills the room once again. So many thoughts filling his head, "How? There's nothing in the room to make a sound like that..."  "I heard it clearly! It came from the corner!!" "What the fuck!? Is Bobo the murderous clown crashing at my place?" so many thoughts coursing through his mind as he listened waiting for some speck of sound to reach him to give a clue as to what went on, yet nothing... the eerie silence returned full swing as if saying to stay on edge the whole night. 

Some time passes, was it 5 minutes or 10 minutes? Maybe it was 30 minutes... the passing of time felt so elongated after each event. "Should I make another attempt?" he wondered as the exhaustion filled his body when outside his window *_DARARARARA_* a plastic bottle suddenly falls as it ricochet's off the wall bouncing repeatedly on the floor.  "HOLY FLIPPITY FLIM FLAM SLIM JIM'S WHAT IS GOING ON" Where did it come from? Who threw it in the middle of the night? Why can I not see or hear anybody? Things were no longer a joke, was it all some cruel joke from the cosmos.  He laid there with thoughts consuming his mind... staring off into the darkness of the room as  silence once again fell... no attempts were made at sleep for a long time as he just waited... there but not there at the same time... 


The End 


based off a true story of last night  now I need a couple  naps.

Reactions: Creative 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2017)

wtf LOL. 



Gave me a good laugh

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

RemChu said:


> wtf LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Gave me a good laugh


You're a cool dude Rem, you really get me.  
If you were a chick I'd do you even if you were a 5/10  that's how cool you are

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2017)

Ah, thanks I-I think. Much love.


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (May 4, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> i think he's dead lol


 you are only saying this to calm me down


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You're a cool dude Rem, you really get me.
> If you were a chick I'd do you even if you were a 5/10  that's how cool you are





RemChu said:


> Ah, thanks I-I think. Much love.



^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)....

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

Superman said:


> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)....


If you think a man and woman is gay then I've got some news for you Supey...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> If you think a man and woman is gay then I've got some news for you Supey...



....don't call me Supey...


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

Superman said:


> ....don't call me Supey...


Supey

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Supey



 What if I called you whitey...or wolfy....or whitey wolfy...: catippy


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

Superman said:


> What if I called you whitey...or wolfy....or whitey wolfy...: catippy

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 4, 2017)

You need a hobby.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 4, 2017)

i just remembered u can trigger wpk by calling him wolfy
unless ur a female then he says he dont mind


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You need a hobby.


That is probably true.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> That is probably true.



I know it is.


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I know it is.


You sure

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You sure



I am.


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I am.


Okay Jeromie   suggestions?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Okay Jeromie   suggestions?



None that I can think of.

> Jeromie

Lose the i.


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> None that I can think of.
> 
> > Jeromie
> 
> Lose the i.


I can't lose my eyes they're important to me

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I can't lose my eyes they're important to me



Like you actually use them for anything other than watching porn.


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Like you actually use them for anything other than watching porn.


I do, don't make me make a list

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I do, don't make me make a list



Feel free to make a list.
Don't expect me to read it though.
Too tired for list reading.


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Feel free to make a list.
> Don't expect me to read it though.
> Too tired for list reading.


It's such a long list you could nap 3 times before I'd finish typing it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It's such a long list you could nap 3 times before I'd finish typing it



So it would take longer than 5 minutes. 
K.


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> So it would take longer than 5 minutes.
> K.


Yes

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Yes



Then stop replying and work on that list!


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Then stop replying and work on that list!


Things I use my eyes for, a bullet point list by White Wolf;


Watching anime
Watching anime girls
Watching anime fights
Watching anime drama
Watching anime romance
Watching anime porn
Watching TV shows
Watching TV girls
Watching TV fights
Watching TV drama 
Watching TV romance
Watching TV porn 
Watching movies
Watching movie girls
Watching movie fights 
Watching movie drama
Watching movie romance
Watching movie porn
Watching movie comedy
Watching movies with Adam Sandler 
Watching porn
Looking at manga
Looking at manga girls
Looking at manga fights
Looking at manga drama 
Looking at manga romance
Looking at manga porn 
Reading news
Reading troll news
Reading the forums
Reading troll threads
Reading troll posts
Reading good threads
Reading bad threads
Reading autistic posts
Reading good posts
Reading bad posts
Reading retarded posts
Reading pointless posts like this one here
Checking out celebs
Checking out how good I look
Checking out how good food looks
Checking out pretty girls
To blink
To not blink
To write stupid shit
To shit post
To post shit
To play vidya games
To look at pretty vidya game graphics
To look at things in general 
Now whether there is more or not I cannot say at this time as I cannot remember.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Things I use my eyes for, a bullet point list by White Wolf;
> 
> 
> Watching anime
> ...



See, you really need a hobby.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> See, you really need a hobby.


Anticlimactic but what else would I expect from you

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Anticlimactic but what else would I expect from you




I live up to expectations.
Can you say the same ?


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I live up to expectations.
> Can you say the same ?


No one expects anything from me, so I surpass expectations.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> No one expects anything from me, so I surpass expectations.



You've surpassed me.

But that's easy so you don't get any credit for it.


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You've surpassed me.
> 
> But that's easy so you don't get any credit for it.


I never get credit for anything anyways.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I never get credit for anything anyways.



Maybe you should do something useful first.


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Maybe you should do something useful first.


Is me being here not useful in itself

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Is me being here not useful in itself



Only for killing time.


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Only for killing time.


You're welcome.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 4, 2017)

You two need to stop having conversations.


----------



## Jeroen (May 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You're welcome.



You're not killing my time though.


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

Superman said:


> You two need to stop having conversations.


Supey  


Mr. Waffles said:


> You're not killing my time though.



  Ok

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Supey




...shut up....


----------



## Jeroen (May 4, 2017)

Superman said:


> You two need to stop having conversations.



Don't be jelly.



White Wolf said:


> Ok



Glad we agree.


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

Superman said:


> ...shut up....


Ok Supey  since you ask so nicely

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 4, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Don't be jelly.



 No



White Wolf said:


> Ok Supey  since you ask so nicely



 ....you are just going to keep using that freaky ass smiley aren't you?


----------



## Santí (May 4, 2017)

mfw no one can "y" or "ie" my name because it already makes the sound and you just sound stupid making the attempt.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 4, 2017)

Santi said:


> mfw no one can "y" or "ie" my name because it already makes the sound and you just sound stupid making the attempt.



@White Wolf


----------



## Santí (May 4, 2017)

Oi, don't go around revealing my actual name


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 4, 2017)

Santi said:


> Oi, don't go around revealing my actual name


I dorito'd but I'm p sure it was public info


----------



## Santí (May 4, 2017)

Not to these cucks


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

It has been seen, there's no going back now.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 4, 2017)

Santi's real name...


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (May 4, 2017)

I'm fine with revealing my first name if anyone is curious.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 4, 2017)

Santi said:


> Not to these cucks



I can respect that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 4, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> I'm fine with revealing my first name if anyone is curious.


I am now


----------



## Viole (May 4, 2017)

Santino Marella


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (May 4, 2017)

Superman said:


> I am now


It's Kenneth, some usually call me Ken or Kenny in real life.


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> It's Kenneth, some usually call me Ken or Kenny in real life.


Hope you die D1 in every game now,  just to be like

OMg you bastards, you killed Kenny!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (May 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Hope you die D1 in every game now,  just to be like
> 
> OMg you bastards, you killed Kenny!


Damn I actually run into that joke in real life too.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 4, 2017)

so ur white


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (May 4, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> so ur white


Mixed actually, but I do get the name from my dad who's pretty white.


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

what's a dad

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 4, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> It's Kenneth, some usually call me Ken or Kenny in real life.



Ken it is. At least it is not Keith.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 4, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> Mixed actually, but I do get the name from my dad who's pretty white.



 So you are saying...you are a half breed?


----------



## Psychic (May 4, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> Mixed actually, but I do get the name from my dad who's pretty white.


Mixed with what?


----------



## Psychic (May 4, 2017)

Santi said:


> Not to these cucks


Nicky, Nickie.


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> i just remembered u can trigger wpk by calling him wolfy
> unless ur a female then he says he dont mind


Because its ok for women to put him down 

Which I agree. 

You can ask me to do something and I'll be like. "I ain't doing shit"
Hot blonde in the group asks

"Sure thing!"


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

Not healthy to be salty about nothing.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Not healthy to be salty about nothing.


It's not about nothing


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

Ai said:


> It's not about nothing


Ya it is luls

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 4, 2017)

Whatever


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

Rofl

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (May 4, 2017)

You guys argue like girls.


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

Santi said:


> You guys argue like girls.


Singular term.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (May 4, 2017)

True, I mostly meant Erio, but I just felt like BM'ing you


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

Santi said:


> True, I mostly meant Erio, but I just felt like BM'ing you


That's fine as long we're on the same page.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (May 4, 2017)

Psychic said:


> Mixed with what?


Scottish Welsh and Native American.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 4, 2017)

Santi said:


> True, I mostly meant Erio, but I just felt like BM'ing you


I'm not arguing like a girl that's just bullshit what he said.


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (May 4, 2017)

Superman said:


> So you are saying...you are a half breed?


Yup.


----------



## Santí (May 4, 2017)

I still don't know what you're referring to, which often happens when I engage in discourse with females. 

Just spit it out

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

Santi said:


> I still don't know what you're referring to, which often happens when I engage in discourse with females.
> 
> Just spit it out


Probably referring to Wuxia where I said him and Roman always sound scummy. Which lolbullshit omg feelings hurt.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (May 4, 2017)

Found this gem.



Elder WAD said:


> zzzz jeroen u and ur girlfriend are scumbags in mafia who never talk and post and are a waste to town and a detriment to the community itself



@Mr. Waffles

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Probably referring to Wuxia where I said him and Roman always sound scummy. Which lolbullshit omg feelings hurt.


Not that part, the part about raging at us for derping part. 

If we're being real Viole was like 90% of our team, don't remember derping: I was advocating being very careful in our pm for instance, and was very careful to not let anything slip. You're full of shit is what I'm saying. I got killed, but it was through faulty logic, and a lucky guess. 

The real downfall of me dying was cause Dr.White was on my ass the entire game. Which good on him to be honest. I don't care if I mess up, I'm improving, but you have no problem throwing people under the bus if it uits your needs.

I'm not overly upset,or anything. Just saying that's scummy as shit.


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

Ai said:


> Not that part, the part about raging at us for derping part.
> 
> If we're being real Viole was like 90% of our team, don't remember derping: I was advocating being very careful in our pm for instance, and was very careful to not let anything slip. You're full of shit is what I'm saying. I got killed, but it was through faulty logic, and a lucky guess.
> 
> ...


So... you're salty over nothing?  That's what I figured.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> So... you're salty over nothing?  That's what I figured.


That's not nothing.

I'm not even salty, just called you on your bullshit.


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

Ai said:


> That's not nothing.
> 
> I'm not even salty, just called you on your bullshit.



If you say so.  You sound like a child though.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> If you say so.  You sound like a child though.


I mean right now, you're not doing anything but using ptty insults, or trying to make it seem like I'm upset. You're not addressing what I am saying. That's a logical fallacy


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

Ai said:


> I mean right now, you're not doing anything but using ptty insults, or trying to make it seem like I'm upset. You're not addressing what I am saying. That's a logical fallacy


> You quote something from an active game where you're already dead
> Took it seriously in the first place
> Want a serious response
> Not upset
> Assuming that anything I said was an insult

Oh joy with you.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 4, 2017)

Still easy as ever Saten


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (May 4, 2017)

You two seem to be getting along fine

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 4, 2017)

<unironic usage of  here>


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 4, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> You two seem to be getting along fine


Once he told me who he used to be it was all bets off

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 4, 2017)

Fite me bitch @White Wolf


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

This guy

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> This guy


For real though I need more interest in this game, or else


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

I have 1% interest.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I have 1% interest.


you're shit anyway


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Uninterested shit.


at least we can agree


----------



## Santí (May 4, 2017)

Ai said:


> Once he told me who he used to be it was all bets off



Speaking of... He did suddenly appear out of nowhere 

@White Wolf who the fuck are you?


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

Santi said:


> Speaking of... He did suddenly appear out of nowhere
> 
> @White Wolf who the fuck are you?



Maybe if you followed the thread more you'd know I said it like 3 times here

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 4, 2017)

Santi with that low-tier CoO. 

Maybe if you stepped up your vision game you wouldn't get ganked so much sucka.


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 4, 2017)

Ai said:


> I don't care if I mess up, I'm improving, but you have no problem throwing people under the bus if it uits your needs.
> 
> I'm not overly upset,or anything. Just saying that's scummy as shit.



Isn't bussing normal? Of course if it isn't necessary then people should avoid it, but if here's no other way to look pro-town then i don't see anything wrong tbh. I mean as long as we win i couldn't care less about getting bussed.


----------



## Santí (May 4, 2017)

When I bussed and lynched 3/4 of my team to victory: 

Never forget


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 4, 2017)

Santi said:


> When I bussed and lynched 3/4 of my team to victory:
> 
> Never forget



I didn't remember to begin with.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

mfw I thought someone remembered I exist but just got some stupid trophy shit notification

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> mfw I thought someone remembered I exist but just got some stupid trophy shit notification



grats on 500 likes


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> grats on 500 likes


thx but I'd rather the other option

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (May 4, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> I didn't remember to begin with.



That game was glorious, you goldfish


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 4, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Isn't bussing normal? Of course if it isn't necessary then people should avoid it, but if here's no other way to look pro-town then i don't see anything wrong tbh. I mean as long as we win i couldn't care less about getting bussed.


I was binging up how he said we derped, but to be honest he didnt do that much either

I was fucking with him, but still. He is in a glass house, so he should be careful with those rocks


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Santí (May 4, 2017)

Guys I want to major in Finance because it's the most stable option for me but my math skills are at the level of a first-year highschooler wot do I do?


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

Santi said:


> Guys I want to major in Finance because it's the most stable option for me but my math skills are at the level of a first-year highschooler wot do I do?


Bamboozle people out of their money due to poor math skills.

Reactions: Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 4, 2017)

.....so.....who was @White Wolf ?


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

Superman said:


> .....so.....who was @White Wolf ?


 


Superman told me to shut up so I can't talk to him.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 4, 2017)

Santi said:


> Guys I want to major in Finance because it's the most stable option for me but my math skills are at the level of a first-year highschooler wot do I do?



 Nerd



White Wolf said:


> Superman told me to shut up so I can't talk to him.



 Don't be a bitch. Talk dammit.


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

Santi said:


> Guys I want to major in Finance because it's the most stable option for me but my math skills are at the level of a first-year highschooler wot do I do?


In all seriousness I've no idea, my math was barely elementary and never went to college so eh.  If you want it just work hard on it and study a lot, it'll work out if you put the effort in. Probably.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (May 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Bamboozle people out of their money due to poor math skills.



Sounds good, but I'd be screwing myself since I'm trying to take over one of my grandfather's gas stations

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Santí (May 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> it'll work out if you put the effort in.



Exactly what I was thinking, but the ACA is getting torn apart right now and it'll probably be dismantled once this bill reaches the senate, if that happens there's no way in hell I can afford my Adderall anymore which means I'll probably flop every class


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

Well... is running the gas station your end goal?  If the plan is just running a family business and making it great I don't see the point of some crazy education, get real world experience helping with the work and learn as you go helping out. To me that seems like a much better way of getting the knowledge you need than sitting through boring classes.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (May 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Well... is running the gas station your end goal?



Nah, more of a means to secure myself financially and ditch my oldfolk. The end-goal so-to-speak is to become a personal financial advisor.


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

Santi said:


> Nah, more of a means to secure myself financially and ditch my oldfolk. The end-goal so-to-speak is to become a personal financial advisor.


Fair enough. 

Have you considered checking if some companies looking for interns/volunteers?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (May 4, 2017)

Yes, but it's a highly competitive field and most are looking for at least a bachelor's in either: accounting, finance, economics, or some other relevant area.

Thankfully, the projected job growth to 2024 is well over 20% so I don't have to worry too much about that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2017)

Well good luck. I'm sure you'll manage just fine.


/off to bed

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (May 4, 2017)

Damn, and I thought my sleep schedule was fucked up


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 4, 2017)

@RemChu does not forget the the face of his father

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2017)

The movie fucked me up. Q_Q Dark

new season soon.


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2017)

I love her eyebrows and how she looks cute yet scary.


----------



## Tiger (May 5, 2017)

Marco or his killer/kidnapper/ghost was online 6 days ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 5, 2017)

Law said:


> Marco or his killer/kidnapper/ghost was online 6 days ago.



Law....are you implying you did something?


----------



## White Wolf (May 5, 2017)

Santi said:


> Damn, and I thought my sleep schedule was fucked up


What do you mean lol. My sleep pretty normal, if anything I go earlier than I need to cos of apathy/lack of friends.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (May 5, 2017)

Law said:


> Marco or his killer/kidnapper/ghost was online 6 days ago.


TFW it just gonna ruin an amazing mafia section legend if he comes back


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 5, 2017)

Law said:


> Marco or his killer/kidnapper/ghost was online 6 days ago.



THE PHOENIX REBORN


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2017)

Santi said:


> Guys I want to major in Finance because it's the most stable option for me but my math skills are at the level of a first-year highschooler wot do I do?


Get a tutor?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 5, 2017)

@Santi 

Tried KYS?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 5, 2017)

Well here are the extra roles for Super generic I am/was going to use.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Corporate Mafia*
The objective of this mafia is to completely control the vote power of this game and wipe out the other mafia and Indies. Kills knock 
*
 The Man
[White Collar Criminal]*
 You are the man. You do all your misdeeds during the day. Thus this makes you lynch proof and investigations will always say innocent. And start with the vote power of 3. Kill attempts? Only takes away 2 vote. Super Kill on the other hand? Knocks you all the way back down to 1 if you have less then 10

*[Backdoor deals]*
 Because you have no morals you always gain 1 vote every phase. You can also choose to give away 1 vote power to whomever you choose.

*[Own the world]
*Whenever you reach 11 vote power you can spend 10 of them on one of the following on yourself or use for a teammate
*-Become Bulletproof(*only works on regular kills*)
-Recruit a player(*Does not work on GF or Indies*)
-Redirect the lynch

 CEO*
You have the vote power of 2 and can not survive a super kill
*[Money laundering]*
 You are the Senior member of this "legit" company. Thus you have the job of keeping the records in check. Once every day phase you may move around all of your members vote power.
*[Sexy Secretary]*
 Your secretary distracts all other players with her looks while every lynch you falsify the true results. This is not a redirect, it just means no one but ya will know the true results. The first kill aimed at you takes this ability away.

*The Yes Man*
 You have a vote power of 2. You can not survive a super kill
*[Keeper of Records]*
 You keep the records of all votes in this game. Thus every phase you can steal 1 vote power from anybody in the game. Though....watch out for those Indies. They will auto kill you if you target them.
*[Kick me Sign]
*You are not all seriousness and numbers. You are a trickster too! Every Day phase before votes are locked you may put a kick me sign up on a player. All votes on that player are doubled. First kill attempt against you eliminates this ability.

* Dumbass
 Town friendly indy
[The towning Townie]*
 You are a dumbass. You used to be town, but you fucked up so many times they just always get rid of you out of habit. But you want to prove that you have what it takes not to be even if investigations say otherwise. Thus every phase you may use 3 abilities in this game....but you target 3 different people with each and it randomly hits one. Abilities can only be used once every 3 cycles.
*[Comeplete waste of space]*
 You are such a 0 that you have the vote power of 0. And anybody you vote for total vote against them will be 0 no matter what.And it means stealing your vote power will permanently make that thief's 0. 
*[The enemy of my friend is my enemy]*
 You are such a failure that all anti town and mafia actions fail against you.

_ *The Collector*_
*[Gatherer of lost souls]*
 Every dead townie player enters your QT. You may communicate with you and tell you whatever they want.
*[Revenge of the Fallen]*
 Of course sometimes it is best to move on. You may have 3 dead players once each day phase move on, removed from QT, but before they depart you are granted the use of 1 of these abilities
*-Night regular kill(*Must give up day Kill*)*
*-Day Regular kill(*Must give up Night Kill*)*
*-bulletproof*
*-Cop*
*-Corener(*Once a Night may find out which player killed the targeted dead player*)*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 5, 2017)

And I need to change some of the old town ones. What do you think @Law @Aries


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 5, 2017)

*Dumbass
Town friendly indy
[The towning Townie]*
You are a dumbass. You used to be town, but you fucked up so many times they just always get rid of you out of habit. But you want to prove that you have what it takes not to be even if investigations say otherwise. Thus every phase you may use 3 abilities in this game....but you target 3 different people with each and it randomly hits one. Abilities can only be used once every 3 cycles.
*[Comeplete waste of space]*
You are such a 0 that you have the vote power of 0. And anybody you vote for total vote against them will be 0 no matter what.And it means stealing your vote power will permanently make that thief's 0. 
*[The enemy of my friend is my enemy]*
You are such a failure that all anti town and mafia actions fail against you.

Sounds fun to have as a role

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 5, 2017)

what forum are all these randos signing up for that bleach game from


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 5, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> what forum are all these randos signing up for that bleach game from



 Your unholy creations....


----------



## Evil C.C. (May 5, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> what forum are all these randos signing up for that bleach game from



Orange Juice


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 5, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> what forum are all these randos signing up for that bleach game from



OroJackson


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 5, 2017)

Isn't that an OP forum


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 5, 2017)

That is correct


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 5, 2017)

I wish I could catch up on OP


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 5, 2017)

no u dont

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 5, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> no u dont


Hasn't it been really good?

I stopped at Skypiea.


----------



## Evil C.C. (May 5, 2017)

You dont wanna catch up atm tbh but you should read the 2 arcs after skypeia

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 5, 2017)

What comes after Skypiea is the best part.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tiger (May 5, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> Isn't that an OP forum



OP has always had its ups and downs, doesn't mean it's not an overall great series.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 5, 2017)

Law said:


> OP has always had its ups and downs, doesn't mean it's not an overall great series.



An entire. Forum. Of people. Flaming each other. Over Shanks and Mihawk.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 5, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> What comes after Skypiea is the best part.



 Loved Straw Hats vs Oars


----------



## Tiger (May 5, 2017)

Or possibly a forum of people who got away from the NF environment so they don't have to flame each other over that shit.

But probably they still do. As long as there are people who are too stupid to realize you can talk one character/thing up without bringing another down-- that garbage will exist.

You see it everywhere. It's worse now than I remember it being. People can't just say "I like X", they have to simultaneously explain to you why "Y" is shit and only losers like it.

Most people that stupid are also too stupid to realize they're doing it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 5, 2017)

Law said:


> Or possibly a forum of people who got away from the NF environment so they don't have to flame each other over that shit.
> 
> But probably they still do. As long as there are people who are too stupid to realize you can talk one character/thing up without bringing another down-- that garbage will exist.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 5, 2017)

Law said:


> Or possibly a forum of people who got away from the NF environment so they don't have to flame each other over that shit.
> 
> But probably they still do. As long as there are people who are too stupid to realize you can talk one character/thing up without bringing another down-- that garbage will exist.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure if you made a poll asking whether people liked something, and had every NF user answer it, the top voted answer would be "no" for every single work of fiction ever made.

You are not a true NFer if you don't hate almost everything.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 5, 2017)

Superman said:


> Loved Straw Hats vs Oars



That's my favorite fight in the manga.

Though I was referring to what comes between Skypiea and that.


----------



## Santí (May 5, 2017)

Ai said:


> @Santi
> 
> Tried KYS?



Yes, but as it turns out I am far too handsome and egotistical to go through with it


----------



## Aries (May 5, 2017)

Superman said:


> And I need to change some of the old town ones. What do you think @Law @Aries


that's a pretty  good list you got there bro. looking good, for a moment thought the roles were going to parody town players and how they play

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 5, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> That's my favorite fight in the manga.
> 
> Though I was referring to what comes between Skypiea and that.



 Water 7? Yes please. And I am not calling water 7 and Enies Lobby different arcs. That is stupid.


----------



## Tiger (May 5, 2017)

When discussing the fighting ability of a character, they were all markedly different in Enies Lobby than they showed while in Water 7. That's the only time it makes sense to separate them.

But for me, Water 7 was a bit boring and Enies Lobby was _fantastic_. So I don't mind when people separate them.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 5, 2017)

Superman said:


> Water 7? Yes please. And I am not calling water 7 and Enies Lobby different arcs. That is stupid.



It's one saga with two arcs.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 5, 2017)

Law said:


> When discussing the fighting ability of a character, they were all markedly different in Enies Lobby than they showed while in Water 7. That's the only time it makes sense to separate them.
> 
> But for me, Water 7 was a bit boring and Enies Lobby was _fantastic_. So I don't mind when people separate them.





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's one saga with two arcs.



​


----------



## Santí (May 5, 2017)

There's no reason to fight against this, Vasto


----------



## Santí (May 5, 2017)

It's like gay marriage; that shit legal bro. Just accept it and move on


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 5, 2017)

Santi said:


> Yes, but as it turns out I am far too handsome and egotistical to go through with it


I don't even have a clever response for this


----------



## Viole (May 5, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> what forum are all these randos signing up for that bleach game from


My personal harem  


Elder WAD said:


> Isn't that an OP forum


*cancer forum


Elder WAD said:


> An entire. Forum. Of people. Flaming each other. Over Shanks and Mihawk.


Oh shanks and mihawk is rare...
Beta Cucks there love thinking SANJI >>Zoro and downplaying Zoro at all possible times



Law said:


> Or possibly a forum of people who got away from the NF environment so they don't have to flame each other over that shit.
> 
> But probably they still do. As long as there are people who are too stupid to realize you can talk one character/thing up without bringing another down-- that garbage will exist.
> 
> ...


NF arena is blessing 

Atleast I never saw people here 
Claim and argue 
"Chapter 1 Luffy [ above peak human barely] *kills  *EoS naruto [ Multi continental +++] with a single punch"

And he is one of most respected there.
Or Saitama is Universe buster cuz he used 0.000001% power in his moon feat.

Or ya know - Sanji burns hotter then sun, Sanji is cosmic entity. Luffy some gear will do time and space manip[[a fucking rubber DF]]

Or genius theorists - Is PUDDING BIG MOM DAUGHTER?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2017)

Santi said:


> There's no reason to fight against this, Vasto





Santi said:


> It's like gay marriage; that shit legal bro. Just accept it and move on



 IT IS NOT 2 ARCS IT IS 1! 1!

​

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Aries (May 6, 2017)

Santi is the Black Adam of Naruto Forums. To beat him you must make him say SANTISMO! The source of his power

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2017)

Aries said:


> Santi is the Black Adam of Naruto Forums. To beat him you must make him say SANTISMO! The source of his power


​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viole (May 6, 2017)

So supey wants santino at his butt


----------



## Aries (May 6, 2017)

Superman said:


> ​



 we also need a Shazam/Captain Marvel... Aka you/Superman lite Maybe Ai can fill in for young billy


----------



## Savage (May 6, 2017)

Not for my timezone, but it's still the 5th somewhere. Happy 7 yr anniversary to me lol


----------



## White Wolf (May 6, 2017)

happy bday savage

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 6, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> My personal harem



Wondering if more are gonna join NF, lol



Savage said:


> Not for my timezone, but it's still the 5th somewhere. Happy 7 yr anniversary to me lol



Happy anniversary


----------



## White Wolf (May 6, 2017)

Savage said:


> Not birthday, but how long I've been on nf.
> 
> Thanks


Same thing   NF is life

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (May 6, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Same thing   NF is life



Not same thing ,  i am level 23 irl here i am not even lvl 1 yet ...


----------



## White Wolf (May 6, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Not same thing ,  i am level 23 irl here i am not even lvl 1 yet ...


Drink 5 super potions, grind the WEEB forest for 1-4 months to power up your weapon and armor to 3000-4000 and you'll be peachy

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 6, 2017)

Superman said:


> IT IS NOT 2 ARCS IT IS 1! 1!
> 
> ​


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 6, 2017)

Superman said:


> IT IS NOT 2 ARCS IT IS 1! 1!
> 
> ​



It's definitely 2 arc's, Supey   water 7 was boring compared to Ennies Lobby, wouldn't really count them as one, haha

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 6, 2017)

You know, I've read (and read) OP, but I have no clue what you guys are going on about. 
I'll take that as a good thing.

Also, I agree with Superman, just cause.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 6, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> It's definitely 2 arc's, Supey   water 7 was boring compared to Ennies Lobby, wouldn't really count them as one, haha



Water 7 was great.

First third of EN is more boring than all of W7.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2017)

Wikia are the breeding grounds of wrong.



Underworld Broker said:


> It's definitely 2 arc's, Supey   water 7 was boring compared to Ennies Lobby, wouldn't really count them as one, haha



Nope nope nope. Both parts involve the same character and same overarching plot. You are wrong like the rest....and don't call me Supey 



Mr. Waffles said:


> You know, I've read (and read) OP, but I have no clue what you guys are going on about.
> I'll take that as a good thing.
> 
> Also, I agree with Superman, just cause.



 This guy gets it....he always gets it.


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 6, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Water 7 was great.
> 
> First third of EN is more boring than all of W7.



Can say it was definitely more entertaining than the arc's before W7.

Ssshhh... I'm totally ignoring the first third of it and talking about the interesting part 



Superman said:


> Nope nope nope. Both parts involve the same character and same overarching plot. You are wrong like the rest....and don't call me Supey



I'm not wrong, supey


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm not wrong, supey



 Yes you are. Accept it and move on.


----------



## Evil C.C. (May 6, 2017)

You are all wrong it was 3 arcs all along.


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 6, 2017)

Superman said:


> Yes you are. Accept it and move on.



Okey


----------



## White Wolf (May 6, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> You are all wrong it was 3 arcs all along.


True

The mini arc where Aokiji first appeared is the secret 3rd arc.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> You are all wrong it was 3 arcs all along.



 Shut up. You are not even anything! You can not be Evil, a potato, and a Cat. That just does not fit together!



Underworld Broker said:


> Okey



 Dammit everyone knows that emote means you are not dropping it!


----------



## Evil C.C. (May 6, 2017)

Superman said:


> Shut up. You are not even anything! You can not be Evil, a potato, and a Cat. That just does not fit together!



Just call me Evil i am sad that people actually call me EPC here 

And cats in general are evil and potato that's just special note.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Just call me Evil i am sad that people actually call me EPC here
> 
> And cats in general are evil and potato that's just special note.



 Sorry but you know the rules on the forums, the people decide how they want to address you. Besides I thought you would then feel pretty....epic

 Potatoes and Cats are the devil's minions.....

@White Wolf 

 Get out.


----------



## Viole (May 6, 2017)

Superman said:


> Potatoes and Cats are the devil's minions.....


and he is my minion


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 6, 2017)

Superman said:


> Dammit everyone knows that emote means you are not dropping it!



I'm just moving on like you said


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> and he is my minion



 No one has that low of an opinion of themselves.



Underworld Broker said:


> I'm just moving on like you said


----------



## White Wolf (May 6, 2017)

Superman said:


> Get out.



That'll be $500 Supey

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> That'll be $500 Supey



 I am not paying for your shoes. Now stop corrupting everything.


----------



## Evil C.C. (May 6, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> and he is my minion



I better kill myself than be your minion



Superman said:


> No one has that low of an opinion of themselves.



Superman knows it, you won my respect ill agree that it's just 1 arc then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 6, 2017)

Superman said:


> I am not paying for your shoes. *Now stop corrupting everything*.


I'll need a girl for that, preferably 7/10 at minimum, otherwise that'll be $1000 Supey

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 6, 2017)

Superman said:


> No one has that low of an opinion of themselves.



I see no reason to argue about something I don't care about, if you see water7 and ennies lobby as one arc, then that's fine  doesn't mean that I'm accepting it and I rather see both of them as separate arc's, lol.

So yeah, moving on


----------



## Evil C.C. (May 6, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> That'll be $500 Supey



$500 whoa are you gonna destroy yourself with some big ass toy?


----------



## White Wolf (May 6, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> $500 whoa are you gonna destroy yourself with some big ass toy?


We can talk details after the money is in my account.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'll need a girl for that, preferably 7/10 at minimum, otherwise that'll be $1000 Supey



 Get some self esteem dirtbag I am not getting you big baller brand shoes.



Underworld Broker said:


> I see no reason to argue about something I don't care about, if you see water7 and ennies lobby as one arc, then that's fine  doesn't mean that I'm accepting it and I rather see both of them as separate arc's, lol.
> 
> So yeah, moving on



 Yeah well you can...

 You just can't...

​

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 6, 2017)

Superman said:


> Get some self esteem dirtbag I am not getting you big baller brand shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cos you can't  even fit in a kid's size 12.... no worries I understand Supey

$2000

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 6, 2017)

Superman said:


> This guy gets it....he always gets it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 6, 2017)

Superman said:


> Wikia are the breeding grounds of wrong.



Wikias hold the collective knowledge of the people.

Which is worth more than Vasto's opinion.


----------



## Jeroen (May 6, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Wikias hold the collective knowledge of the people.
> 
> Which is worth more than Vasto's opinion.



You don't have a high opinion of Superman's opinion.
Shame on you.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Wikias hold the collective knowledge of the people.
> 
> Which is worth more than Vasto's opinion.



 Yeah but that knowledge is pulled from people on the Internet which drops it's value considerably.



Mr. Waffles said:


> You don't have a high opinion of Superman's opinion.
> Shame on you.



 Yes...what kind of Brazilian  scum lord are you DDL?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 6, 2017)

Superman said:


> people on the Internet



Unless you are an alien, that also applies to what you say.


----------



## Jeroen (May 6, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Unless you are an alien, that also applies to what you say.


Aliens are people too, you bigot.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Crugyr (May 6, 2017)

Water 7 and Enies lobby are different arcs. Same saga.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (May 6, 2017)

Whoever killed me in the Wuxia game be ready to be spite lynched every game from now on


----------



## Aries (May 6, 2017)

I tend to look at One Piece as not separate arcs... But as One big story from One Mangaka about One pirates dream to be the One to find that One macguffin plot point to become king One day

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Crugyr (May 6, 2017)

Aries said:


> I tend to look at One Piece as not separate arcs... But as One big story from One Mangaka about One pirates dream to be the One to find that One macguffin plot point to become king One day


That's what you call a manga


----------



## Aries (May 6, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> That's what you call a manga

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (May 6, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Water 7 was great.
> 
> First third of EN is more boring than all of W7.



Tell me you don't think Enies Lobby shortens to EN...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 6, 2017)

Law said:


> Tell me you don't think Enies Lobby shortens to EN...



Sorry I do.

It isn't bad really, just not very interesting. It's Luffy beating marines over and over again, and appetizer enemies to fight while CP9 waits in the back.

It starts getting good when the Blueno fight starts.


----------



## White Wolf (May 6, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Sorry I do.
> 
> It isn't bad really, just not very interesting. It's Luffy beating marines over and over again, and appetizer enemies to fight while CP9 waits in the back.
> 
> It starts getting good when the Blueno fight starts.


But Luffy beating the marines has one of the best scenes in the anime

Moshi moshi OMG IT'S MUGIWARA LUFFY HE BEAT 5 THOUSAND OF US
wat couldn't hear you how many did he beat? 
5....*KO*
Bwahahahaha he only beat 5 marines? What trash! 

and then soon after
ROBINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> Spandam shits himself 

#oldgold

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> Water 7 and Enies lobby are different arcs. Same saga.



 Of course a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like you would think that. You always want to undermine me.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 6, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> But Luffy beating the marines has one of the best scenes in the anime
> 
> Moshi moshi OMG IT'S MUGIWARA LUFFY HE BEAT 5 THOUSAND OF US
> wat couldn't hear you how many did he beat?
> ...



That was one scene. This shit was like 10 episodes.


----------



## Crugyr (May 6, 2017)

Superman said:


> Of course a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like you would think that. You always want to undermine me.


I'd have to be below you to undermine you supes. But I'm your kryptonite with the power to back it up


----------



## Crugyr (May 6, 2017)

Luffy v lucci was iconic. He actually best someone with like his own power pretty much.

Until merry the fairy and that mermaid godmother hear bitch sanji a wish and came to the rescue with the power of friendship


----------



## Magic (May 6, 2017)

When your Vizard squad is especially fleek.


----------



## Tiger (May 6, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Sorry I do.
> 
> It isn't bad really, just not very interesting. It's Luffy beating marines over and over again, and appetizer enemies to fight while CP9 waits in the back.
> 
> It starts getting good when the Blueno fight starts.



Yeah. I watched Water 7 and Enies Lobby when they were new. It's really only annoying because you wait a week for fodder fights. Watching it again in clumps isn't bad.

And let's go through a pretty routine exercise, shall we?

Enies.
Lobby.

Enies...

...Lobby.





*E*nies...

*L*obby.

Reps to whomever can point out the pattern.


----------



## White Wolf (May 6, 2017)

EL shorthand of Enies Lobby, EN shorthand of Enies Nobodies

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 6, 2017)

Law said:


> Yeah. I watched Water 7 and Enies Lobby when they were new. It's really only annoying because you wait a week for fodder fights. Watching it again in clumps isn't bad.
> 
> And let's go through a pretty routine exercise, shall we?
> 
> ...



Stop being a grammar nazi.

Dunno why I used an N, probably some weird brain thing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 6, 2017)

Actually the first time I watched the anime I disliked it, and I watched it all in one go. When I went through it later, reading the manga, I liked it a little better. Though I still think it's longer than it should be.

The one that really god bad in the reread was the Baratie arc, though. Probably my least favorite arc now. It's at least 50% longer than it should be.


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 6, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> Until merry the fairy and that mermaid godmother hear bitch sanji a wish and came to the rescue with the power of friendship



Accept it and move on, that mango is a thing for kids, lol

but i can't accept pell getting nuked and surviving though ... what the ... 

idc ... moving on ...



Law said:


> And let's go through a pretty routine exercise, shall we?
> 
> Enies.
> Lobby.
> ...



That's so tempting, must resist the ''what pattern? i don't know what you mean''-comment ... 

 I'll just say you shouldn't bother about how he's shortening Enies Lobby


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> I'd have to be below you to undermine you supes. But I'm your kryptonite with the power to back it up



 You forget the face of your father.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 6, 2017)

Speaking of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), fite me @Viole1369


----------



## God (May 6, 2017)

Supey

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Tiger (May 6, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Stop being a grammar nazi.
> 
> Dunno why I used an N, probably some weird brain thing.



It's not grammar.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Aries (May 6, 2017)

As getting back to Pokemon getting a itch to make this game. A Pokemon game that spans all gens. Town will be divided into 3 categories.

Pokemon Trainer Type:
Pokemon Trainer Rival Type:
Pokemon Stat Trainer Type:

Trainer Type roles are characters like Red, Brendan, Lucas etc. This role can choose their starter Pokemon based on 3 options depending on their gen ex: if get Red as your character your options to choose from are (Squirtle, Charmander or Bulbasour) and from there make roles for them

Rival Types are characters like Blue, Silver etc. This type of role gets the starter Pokemon that has the elemental advantage to Pokemon Trainer. Ex: Pokemon Trainer Red chooses Charmander then Rival Blue role/Pokemon starter will be Squirtle

Stat Trainer types are characters who's role/pokemon are not any starter Pokemon.

There would be 2 Mafias, one of them representing the Pokemon Champions and the other representing the bosses of the team villains.

Indies would be Frontier Brains.

I would add the DragonBall mechanic into this game though instead of looking for DragonBalls Legendary Pokemon will appear randomly in places. If you find them you get their abilities as your own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (May 6, 2017)

Aries said:


> As getting back to Pokemon getting a itch to make this game. A Pokemon game that spans all gens. Town will be divided into 3 categories.
> 
> Pokemon Trainer Type:
> Pokemon Trainer Rival Type:
> ...


Badass, sign me up immediately.


----------



## Aries (May 6, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> Badass, sign me up immediately.


Will likely be after Favs but pretty sure have a Pokemon sign up thread here, can just bump that up


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2017)

Aries said:


> Will likely be after Favs but pretty sure have a Pokemon sign up thread here, can just bump that up



 Yes CR...how about you FOCUS on Favorites 1st.


----------



## Aries (May 6, 2017)

Superman said:


> Yes CR...how about you FOCUS on Favorites 1st.



Waiting on your character selection  and @Marco


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2017)

Aries said:


> Waiting on your character selection  and @Marco



 What were my 3 options and it is time for you to move on from Marco.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (May 6, 2017)

Superman said:


> What were my 3 options and it is time for you to move on from Marco.


Priere....Revya....Shantae... Choose shantae vasto I won't disappoint  and I can't move on without my first mate. Marco has been part of my crew since I became king of NF troll hosting


----------



## Viole (May 6, 2017)

@Ai

Git Gud first


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2017)

Aries said:


> Priere....Revya....Shantae... Choose shantae vasto I won't disappoint  and I can't move on without my first mate. Marco has been part of my crew since I became king of NF troll hosting



 Why do you and @Law hate Revya? What she ever do to ya?


----------



## God (May 6, 2017)

Yeah Aries, listen to supey


----------



## Tiger (May 6, 2017)

Superman said:


> Why do you and @Law hate Revya? What she ever do to ya?



Dunno who it is. I just know Priere is awesome.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2017)

God said:


> Yeah Aries, listen to supey



 DAMMIT GOD THY WILL NOT BE DONE!


----------



## God (May 6, 2017)

Superman said:


> DAMMIT GOD THY WILL NOT BE DONE!



Supey, you seem irritated. Everything alright?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2017)

God said:


> Supey, you seem irritated. Everything alright?



STOP CALLING ME SUPEY! GET IT RIGHT, GOD! WHAT THE F!?


----------



## God (May 6, 2017)

Superman said:


> STOP CALLING ME SUPEY! GET IT RIGHT, GOD! WHAT THE F!?



There's no need to get angry, lets all just calm down 







Supey

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Viole (May 6, 2017)

Supey the Cutie


----------



## Crugyr (May 6, 2017)

Superman said:


> You forget the face of your father.


Your my father


----------



## Dr. White (May 6, 2017)

Aries said:


> As getting back to Pokemon getting a itch to make this game. A Pokemon game that spans all gens. Town will be divided into 3 categories.
> 
> Pokemon Trainer Type:
> Pokemon Trainer Rival Type:
> ...


But will there be a co-host?


----------



## Aries (May 6, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> But will there be a co-host?



The spirit of Marco


----------



## Jeroen (May 6, 2017)

Superman said:


> You forget the face of your father.







Crugyr said:


> Your my father



You're*

(blame DDL for mentioning grammar nazi)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Viole (May 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> The spirit of Marco


Ahhh so 24 hour delay 

Gotcha


----------



## Jeroen (May 7, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Ahhh so 24 hour delay
> 
> Gotcha



No, that's Aries all by himself.
Marco's spirit means you can expect another 24 hour delay after it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viole (May 7, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> No, that's Aries all by himself.
> Marco's spirit means you can expect another 24 hour delay after it.


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2017)

If Marco doesn't show I'll unsign and help you with the game 100% @Aries

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> As getting back to Pokemon getting a itch to make this game. A Pokemon game that spans all gens. Town will be divided into 3 categories.
> 
> Pokemon Trainer Type:
> Pokemon Trainer Rival Type:
> ...



I wanna play this

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 7, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I wanna play this



 Shut up UB...


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 7, 2017)

Superman said:


> Shut up UB...



 Nah

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Viole (May 7, 2017)

I approve


----------



## White Wolf (May 7, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> I approve


You and EPC some stalker-ish mofos

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (May 7, 2017)

Tits call out to me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 7, 2017)

Rindou is always a great choice as avy


----------



## White Wolf (May 7, 2017)

Wonder if I can force  a CB mod to host a Mystery Game

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (May 7, 2017)

Where's ETT when you need a SU game


----------



## God (May 7, 2017)

Marsupials


----------



## White Wolf (May 8, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (May 8, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Tits call out to me



More like you're calling out to them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zeit (May 8, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>



> Dat punchline

gg no re


----------



## White Wolf (May 8, 2017)

Zeit said:


> > Dat punchline
> 
> gg no re


I love the black guy in the green shirt when he says it his face is like "shit...been there before...  "

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Zeit (May 8, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I love the black guy in the green shirt when he says it his face is like "shit...been there before...  "


----------



## Aries (May 8, 2017)

With a new era upon us its time to for the old era to step aside to be surpassed. Shoes must be filled, we need a new rager... A new prince of hope... A new inactifag etc

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 8, 2017)

New rager: Didi 

New prince of hope: Alwaysmind  

New inactifag: Marco

Reactions: Agree 1 | Ningen 3


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Magic (May 8, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> New rager: Didi
> 
> New prince of hope: Alwaysmind
> 
> New inactifag: Marco



Crugyr is our promised prince.

Prince of hope @Crugyr please save us


----------



## Crugyr (May 8, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Crugyr is our promised prince.
> 
> Prince of hope @Crugyr please save us


I wish, but I'd kill all my subjects for fun

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2017)

Oh shit this is my new MUSE 

royal blood.


----------



## Viole (May 8, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> I wish, but I'd kill all my subjects for fun


* u mean I would be


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Crugyr (May 8, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> * u mean I would be


You'd already be dead for talking


----------



## Viole (May 8, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> You'd already be dead for talking


Good luck you shit prince


----------



## White Wolf (May 8, 2017)

Toxic or hammer are good ragers

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 8, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> I wish, but I'd kill all my subjects for fun



Wondering if you'd kill me too


----------



## Evil C.C. (May 8, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Wondering if you'd kill me too



He will back stab you without a second thought.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 8, 2017)

someone host a vanilla game


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2017)

lol


----------



## Crugyr (May 8, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Wondering if you'd kill me too


You'd be a queen(ira)

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2017)

Lol girl on twitch calling me RemChan

She needs glasses


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 8, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Lol girl on twitch calling me RemChan
> 
> She needs glasses



Shot glasses, am I right?


----------



## White Wolf (May 8, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Lol girl on twitch calling me RemChan
> 
> She needs glasses


she wants senpai to notice her

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2017)

"REmChu, -okay, thank you for the sub" 

lol I dont care go back to mario kart 

Wtf she gave me a shoutout 

LOL

Like a full on rap


----------



## Aries (May 8, 2017)

Ima be rebooting the MafiAvengers. Look at Mafia The Movie for what to expect. I can see Hammer as a good Bruce Banner/Hulk.


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2017)

I give them my free prime sub


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2017)

Aries said:


> Ima be rebooting the MafiAvengers. Look at Mafia The Movie for what to expect. I can see Hammer as a good Bruce Banner/Hulk.


do Guardians.

Viole and his gang


----------



## Crugyr (May 8, 2017)

Just call me Starlord


----------



## White Wolf (May 8, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> Just call me Starlord


who?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Crugyr (May 8, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> who?


----------



## White Wolf (May 8, 2017)

Crugyr said:


>


You get an F- 

"starlord man... legendary outlaw" 

come on.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2017)

Crugyr is good scum though. I can't tell when he is lying. =]


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2017)

Scumlord


----------



## Evil C.C. (May 8, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Crugyr is good scum though. I can't tell when he is lying. =]



Cause he is always lying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crugyr (May 8, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You get an F-
> 
> "starlord man... legendary outlaw"
> 
> come on.


He gives the cat crying look first. It's in the behind the scenes duh


----------



## Crugyr (May 8, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Cause he is always lying.


I tell the truth through lies


----------



## White Wolf (May 8, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> He gives the cat crying look first. It's in the behind the scenes duh


no

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 8, 2017)

i remember when i used to be mafia
that used to be fun


----------



## White Wolf (May 8, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> i remember when i used to be mafia
> that used to be fun


2010?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 8, 2017)

nah i actually had a string of 2-3 games in like early 2016 and they were all fairly dominant performances i think


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 8, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> He will back stab you without a second thought.



He wouldn't dare doing that  



Crugyr said:


> You'd be a queen(ira)



Dunno if i can trust you, but nice you know that name


----------



## White Wolf (May 8, 2017)

Sometimes I wish I didn't take such a long break from the place but cos of shit with staff and rl it was a must  so many wasted opportunities

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (May 8, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> He wouldn't dare doing that



He would do that and won't even blink, you have to be ready for that backstab


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 8, 2017)

no ragrets my son


----------



## White Wolf (May 8, 2017)

I want rugrats

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 8, 2017)

Anyone got a premade game I could use to host?

I'd like to give it a shot before Jojo


----------



## Aries (May 8, 2017)

RemChu said:


> do Guardians.
> 
> Viole and his gang



You read my mind man, will do it in order though. So Iron man will be the first movie. Marco will be the Captain America to my Tony Stark


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 8, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> He would do that and won't even blink, you have to be ready for that backstab



He usually dies after me so I doubt backstabbing is smth he would do, lmao we a team


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 8, 2017)

Aries said:


> You read my mind man, will do it in order though. So Iron man will be the first movie. Marco will be the Captain America to my Tony Stark



Tony stark, yay /o/

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 8, 2017)

Ai said:


> Anyone got a premade game I could use to host?
> 
> I'd like to give it a shot before Jojo

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 8, 2017)

Be aware those are all designed for Turbo mafia though, so tweaking of setups may be necessary.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chaos (May 8, 2017)

I should still have that all-scum game lying around somewhere, never made it to game.


----------



## Zeit (May 8, 2017)

Well now at least I can stay I've designed (mostly) and hosted (with help) a mafia game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 8, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> nah i actually had a string of 2-3 games in like early 2016 and they were all fairly dominant performances i think





 This game....this fucking game... @RemChu


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 8, 2017)

My harem


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 8, 2017)

Superman said:


> No Power, Loose Card, or Short.
> 
> This game....this fucking game... @RemChu



Why aren't you using the faster mirror

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 8, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why aren't you using the faster mirror



 I am going to throw @Psychic  at you. She does not like being thrown and will just start fighting everything in sight because she is from Philly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 8, 2017)

Shut the fuck up @Zeit don't encourage UB's behavior.


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 8, 2017)

Superman said:


> I am going to throw @Psychic  at you. She does not like being thrown and will just start fighting everything in sight because she is from Philly.



You didn't answer my question


----------



## Zeit (May 8, 2017)

Superman said:


> Shut the fuck up @Zeit don't encourage UB's behavior.



Or do I? 

Srsly tho why you being a pleb and not using the mirror?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 8, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> You didn't answer my question





Zeit said:


> Or do I?
> 
> Srsly tho why you being a pleb and not using the mirror?



 Because you guys are in to much of a rush and I do not even know how to.


----------



## Zeit (May 8, 2017)

Superman said:


> Because you guys are in to much of a rush and I do not even know how to.



> Go here: 

> Log in

> Profit


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 8, 2017)

Zeit said:


> > Go here:
> 
> > Log in
> 
> > Profit



Go Kick yourself.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Zeit (May 8, 2017)

Hell there's a giant thing on the side of the index that literally says "faster mirror".


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 8, 2017)

Zeit said:


> Hell there's a giant thing on the side of the index that literally says "faster mirror".



 DO NOT USE THAT UGLY EMOTE!


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 8, 2017)

Superman said:


> DO NOT USE THAT UGLY EMOTE!



You should stop saying that, people are gonna use it on purpose, lol

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 8, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> You should stop saying that, people are gonna use it on purpose, lol



Shut up UB...


----------



## Zeit (May 8, 2017)

Superman said:


> DO NOT USE THAT UGLY EMOTE!



y tho? 



Underworld Broker said:


> You should stop saying that, people are gonna use it on purpose, lol



I'd never do something like that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2017)

Superman said:


> 1
> 
> This game....this fucking game... @RemChu


Ugh, leave that in the past. I moved on. Terrible game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 8, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Ugh, leave that in the past. I moved on. Terrible game.



 Why forget the game my bro stabbed me in the dick?


----------



## Crugyr (May 9, 2017)

Only scrubs use the faster mirror

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Viole (May 9, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> Only scrubs use the faster mirror


And cucks use slower ad infested site old mirror

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 9, 2017)

Viole bleach role when

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (May 9, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Viole bleach role when


When u die
Cuck I have finals 12-16

Then I'll do game so like I said 19-20


----------



## White Wolf (May 9, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> When u die
> Cuck I have finals 12-16
> 
> Then I'll do game so like I said 19-20


Boringggggggggggggg  
I'll die d1 anyways I guess

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Crugyr (May 9, 2017)

He doesn't have anything done because he is lazy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2017)

Fargo Mafia when


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 9, 2017)

Superman said:


> Shut up UB...

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Didi (May 9, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> New rager: Didi
> 
> New prince of hope: Alwaysmind
> 
> New inactifag: Marco




How am I new

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (May 9, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 9, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Fargo Mafia when



U watching s3?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 9, 2017)

@Aries damn you....and thank you for introducing me to Nimura Shikimura's theme.



Underworld Broker said:


>



 You are challenging me to Mortal Kombat Woman!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viole (May 9, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> someone host a vanilla game


Soon:tm:
Prolly after bleach or during it


Aries said:


> Ima be rebooting the MafiAvengers. Look at Mafia The Movie for what to expect. I can see Hammer as a good Bruce Banner/Hulk.





RemChu said:


> do Guardians.
> 
> Viole and his gang


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 9, 2017)

Superman said:


> @Aries damn you....and thank you for introducing me to Nimura Shikimura's theme.
> 
> 
> 
> You are challenging me to Mortal Kombat Woman!



Fite me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (May 9, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> Only scrubs use the faster mirror



Dumbest thing you've said in a while.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 9, 2017)

Mortal Kombat Mortal Kombat... who's the worst character in it?


Superman said:


> @Aries damn you....and thank you for introducing me to Nimura Shikimura's theme.
> 
> 
> 
> You are challenging me to Mortal Kombat Woman!



You're like a Sonya Blade

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Catamount (May 9, 2017)

wow
Law so rude
impressive


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 9, 2017)

I think law has only come into the convo recently to BM people 

Enies Lobby

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tiger (May 9, 2017)

I read all. I just don't have much to say lol


----------



## Catamount (May 9, 2017)

Please moar tbh


----------



## Crugyr (May 9, 2017)

Law said:


> Dumbest thing you've said in a while.


What was the last thing I said that was dumb

(Btw I'm using the faster mirror)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 9, 2017)

So... I just read an article from Forbes with a guy complaining that third party games on the Switch would be unplayable because they'd have 2011 graphics.

What's so bad about 2011 graphics?

Did you like... not play games in 2011 because their graphics were worse than today?

I'd buy the fuck out of a PS4 game that came with PS3 graphics. Just smh.


----------



## Crugyr (May 9, 2017)

I mean people still play old Nintendo games from the 90s. Don't be such a baby


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> U watching s3?


About to, going to marathon re-watch s1 and s2 real quick before.


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 9, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So... I just read an article from Forbes with a guy complaining that third party games on the Switch would be unplayable because they'd have 2011 graphics.
> 
> What's so bad about 2011 graphics?
> 
> ...



People have higher standards now or they just need to complain about something.

i wanna play Rayman 3 again, this game was so great


----------



## Jeroen (May 9, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> I mean people still play old Nintendo games from the 90s. Don't be such a baby


>90s

80s*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Crugyr (May 9, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> >90s
> 
> 80s*


That's what you think


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 9, 2017)

I feel like this world wants me to be as mean  and heartless as the other majority of its people.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 9, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> That's what you think


No, that is what I do.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 9, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> >90s
> 
> 80s*



>80s*

You are being a bit modest now aren't you? I know you were around when pinball machines were all the rage....or is that @Law ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 9, 2017)

One day I'll be a good mafia player

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Tiger (May 9, 2017)

Superman said:


> >80s*
> 
> You are being a bit modest now aren't you? I know you were around when pinball machines were all the rage....or is that @Law ?



Born in '83.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 9, 2017)

Law said:


> Born in '83.



.....1883....


----------



## Crugyr (May 9, 2017)

Superman said:


> .....1883....


1783

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jeroen (May 9, 2017)

Superman said:


> >80s*
> 
> You are being a bit modest now aren't you? I know you were around when pinball machines were all the rage....or is that @Law ?


Born in 1981.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 9, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Born in 1981.



....b.c....


----------



## Aries (May 10, 2017)

some people ask ole cr what's the scariest thing in mafio as a new player in the section. Well allow me to fill you in new blood and future prospects who lurk this section... It's time to face your fears!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Viole (May 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> some people ask ole cr what's the scariest thing in mafio as a new player in the section. Well allow me to fill you new blood and future prospects who lurk this section... It's time to face your fears!


No longer cat fetish should



Hey I finally got in a movie 



Suck it @EvilPotatoCat :^)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> some people ask ole cr what's the scariest thing in mafio as a new player in the section. Well allow me to fill you in new blood and future prospects who lurk this section... It's time to face your fears!



 LOL waffles will love this.


----------



## Catamount (May 10, 2017)

I didn't get myself
Why I no longer have fetish
And why am I so nice


----------



## Catamount (May 10, 2017)

Why I am even in that gif
Am I scary
Am I scared
Am I lurk


----------



## Catamount (May 10, 2017)

I don't get it


----------



## Catamount (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Jeroen (May 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> ....b.c....



Damnit, here I thought that by going with 1981 you would run out of options. 


I approve of this.



Superman said:


> LOL waffles will love this.



It's the best thing I've seen all year.


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2017)

just saw her live....in  san francisco 

She wore this same outfit, band like black suits or whatever. 
ah it was good.

though

she didnt sing rid of me. 

or mansize



Just mostly her new stuff/
She made eye contact with me more than once


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2017)

Drunk blonde cougar outside sings a phrase from Rid of me as she stumbles by me. 
"I breaaaaaaaathe" 

I laugh

haha hey hey


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2017)

Why didn't she sing Rid of me.


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2017)

literally the one tune I wanted to see live.


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2017)

Trump fires Comey (Tuck Frump)

and I saw PJ Harvey.

Today was fucking FANTASTIC.


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Magic (May 10, 2017)

p.s PJ kinda old now but I would still lick her legs


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2017)

I'm on cloud nine. 


might be 2nd hand vape smoke

but yeah 

im high


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2017)

@White Wolf 

you have ruined me


----------



## White Wolf (May 10, 2017)

That's some good shit Aries

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 10, 2017)

RemChu said:


> @White Wolf
> 
> you have ruined me


 

Have you seen the goth hot dog stand from their 2nd channel?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2017)

No link.


----------



## White Wolf (May 10, 2017)

RemChu said:


> No link.



They're two from the GMM crew, this channel has a lot of funny/dumb shit they do behind the scenes or crazy ass edits of Rhett and Link

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> some people ask ole cr what's the scariest thing in mafio as a new player in the section. Well allow me to fill you in new blood and future prospects who lurk this section... It's time to face your fears!


OI

OI


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2017)

How's life?

SUX


----------



## White Wolf (May 10, 2017)

@RemChu

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2017)

*Cop
Doctor
Vigilante
Generic x 6*

*Godfather*
*Roleblocker*
*Goon*

9-3 Setup


*Cop*
*Doctor*
*Generic x 6*

*Godfather*
*Roleblocker*
*Goon*

*Serial Killer*


8-3-1 Setup

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2017)

as you can see the ratios of having an SK in the 2nd version actually cause town to go under a 3:1 ratio to mafia but its basically ok, the thing with SKs in small generic games is theyll generally act like vigs - they wanna kill off all the mafia and then blend into town for the solo

SKs typically have the poorest win percentages, so if you really wanted to give them a better than average chance of winning you make them BP and itll make the game very interesting

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (May 10, 2017)

fuck BP SKs


----------



## Dr. White (May 10, 2017)

@Reznor where teh hell is muh ningen rating


----------



## Reznor (May 10, 2017)

A member made a complaint about not being a part of the in-joke.


----------



## White Wolf (May 10, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 10, 2017)

Lol.


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 10, 2017)

@Dr. White your avy looks great

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 10, 2017)

Reznor said:


> A member made a complaint about not being a part of the in-joke.


I will slaughter the staff if it's not returned


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Mortal Kombat Mortal Kombat... who's the worst character in it?



 Hsu Hao



Mr. Waffles said:


> Damnit, here I thought that by going with 1981 you would run out of options.



 My senpai has taught me to well.



Reznor said:


> A member made a complaint about not being a part of the in-joke.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 10, 2017)

5 spots left in my game.

Go go people, before you miss it.


----------



## Catamount (May 10, 2017)

All your avatars look ugly on mobile.


----------



## Evil C.C. (May 10, 2017)

Catamount said:


> All your avatars look ugly on mobile.



Its just your phone being ugly


----------



## Didi (May 10, 2017)

Reznor said:


> A member made a complaint about not being a part of the in-joke.




Ningen


----------



## Dr. White (May 10, 2017)

Catamount said:


> All your avatars look ugly on mobile.


sike


----------



## Dr. White (May 10, 2017)

Who wants to help me set up an FMA flavored mafia


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2017)

Reznor said:


> A member made a complaint about not being a part of the in-joke.


Why does one member hold so much power? 

fug them


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 10, 2017)

Reznor said:


> A member made a complaint about not being a part of the in-joke.





RemChu said:


> Why does one member hold so much power?
> 
> fug them



This.

Tell them to fuck off. Since when NF staff gives a shit if someone is not part of someone else's in joke?

You might as well shut down the Blender if this is the case.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 10, 2017)

Oh it's trolling. Never mind.

Just give it back after you all stop laughing. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 10, 2017)

Alternatively, take the trolling further and actually shut down the Blender.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 10, 2017)

Man almost everyone who signed up for my game are people who were not around when I joined the section.

Time goes so fast.

Hope you people stick around.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Man almost everyone who signed up for my game are people who were not around when I joined the section.
> 
> Time goes so fast.
> 
> Hope you people stick around.



 How does it feel to be an old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> How does it feel to be an old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!?



I joined 2.5 years ago. I shouldn't become an oldfag so fast!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2017)

Cool see tool live,

but i fly back the 28th would have to change flight to a friday 26th, might have final stuff need to check with those last 2 classes.

Maynard voice sucks though.


hmmm some other interesting shows in boston, 


fuck this thing is like expensive, lots of bands and shit over 3 days ~_~

I'll pass


----------



## Catamount (May 11, 2017)

> talking about FMA mafia again

Please don't disappear too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crugyr (May 11, 2017)

he gone though


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Who wants to help me set up an FMA flavored mafia


@Aries @SinRaven


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2017)




----------



## SinRaven (May 11, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Who wants to help me set up an FMA flavored mafia


I will!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Zeit (May 11, 2017)

tfw I want to do a Mafia based around Dark Souls covenants but to do it properly one covenant would have to act as town and have way more members otherwise there's no incentive to talk outside of the QTs if everyone has the same numbers. 

S'pose I could have the covenants each be separate cults and able to recruit. 

Anyone with a bit more experience want to chime in?


----------



## Chaos (May 11, 2017)

Zeit said:


> tfw I want to do a Mafia based around Dark Souls covenants but to do it properly one covenant would have to act as town and have way more members otherwise there's no incentive to talk outside of the QTs if everyone has the same numbers.
> 
> S'pose I could have the covenants each be separate cults and able to recruit.
> 
> Anyone with a bit more experience want to chime in?



This sounds like a flavored version of a game I made. Let me see if I can find it.


----------



## Chaos (May 11, 2017)

It seems that the game was lost somewhere in the last year. Ah well.


----------



## Zeit (May 11, 2017)

Chaos said:


> It seems that the game was lost somewhere in the last year. Ah well.



Cheers anyway for the attempt Chaos, how did your set up work?


----------



## God (May 11, 2017)

@Superman still got oras? I need to transfer my kyogre


----------



## Didi (May 11, 2017)

Zeit said:


> tfw I want to do a Mafia based around Dark Souls covenants but to do it properly one covenant would have to act as town and have way more members otherwise there's no incentive to talk outside of the QTs if everyone has the same numbers.
> 
> S'pose I could have the covenants each be separate cults and able to recruit.
> 
> Anyone with a bit more experience want to chime in?





Could have all the 'friendly' covenants be town together
-Way of White
-Princess Guards
-Sunbros

Dorkmoons are basically vigs in the lore, hunting down sinners (and also huge nerds suck it dorkmoons)

Darkwraiths are obviously mafia

Chaos Servants are pretty cultish tbh

Gravelords are indies who troll everyone

Forest Hunters are SKs or indies who need to keep Sif alive 

Dragonfags are indie duelists, don't really know what to do with them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 11, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I will!


Lmao


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2017)

Zeit said:


> tfw I want to do a Mafia based around Dark Souls covenants but to do it properly one covenant would have to act as town and have way more members otherwise there's no incentive to talk outside of the QTs if everyone has the same numbers.
> 
> S'pose I could have the covenants each be separate cults and able to recruit.
> 
> Anyone with a bit more experience want to chime in?


Law's pokemon Go was like 3 cultists recruiting pokemon.

Mystic did a DS game, but it was too true to the Lore and mafia weren't together and got slaughtered one by one in lynches etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeit (May 11, 2017)

Didi said:


> Could have all the 'friendly' covenants be town together
> -Way of White
> -Princess Guards
> -Sunbros
> ...


 
That's not a bad idea at all Didi to combine the co-op covenants and Dorkmoons into a single faction analogous to town, and then have the remainder act as mafia groups and indies, could do something like the Darkwraiths being regular Mafia while the Chaos Servants have to kill particular targets, Forest Hunters are SKs and then the Gravelords and Dragons are indies. 



RemChu said:


> Law's pokemon Go was like 3 cultists recruiting pokemon.



Yeah I was thinking something like that, cultists start out with only a single ability and then gain more either based on the number of recruits they have or who they recruit.


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2017)

@Zeit
Maybe a duel system where you can RPS (rock paper scissors) anyone. If you win 2-3 you kill them and get their gear and all or some of their abilities.

Friendly townies can do that to fellow friendly townies,
but you risk becoming a red/mad based on % chance
and Darkmoon and Way of the blue will hunt your ass down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2017)

Or maybe instead of a formal lynch.

Champion combat.

2 people go in

1 comes out.

WHO WILL BE OUR CHAMPION

just ideas.

Superman had a Mortal Kombat game like.
Think Aries had a game or two with this feature.


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2017)

I'm burned.


----------



## Zeit (May 11, 2017)

That's a cool idea Remchu. I think it's going to be one of those games that requires a fair bit of mechanical planning first with the lore consideration somewhat secondary.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 11, 2017)

Didi left so I have exactly one free spot in my Ace Attorney game.

First one to sign up takes it.


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Zeit (May 11, 2017)

An invasion system with rock/paper/scissors to determine a winner would work, if you're a Darkwraith/Chaos Servant/etc there's a chance for a Dorkmoon to get summoned and you have to win both to "win" maybe. Could do something like have players compete for broken orbs at the start of a game and if they win enough times they get a full one that lets them invade even if they lose. Maybe start out all players as town and then the first winner start their relative factions.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2017)

God said:


> @Superman still got oras? I need to transfer my kyogre



 Yes of course...i...just never play anymore


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Magic (May 11, 2017)

SOoooooooooooooOooooooooooooooo


when's our next little game

Ace attorney?


----------



## Chaos (May 11, 2017)

Zeit said:


> Cheers anyway for the attempt Chaos, how did your set up work?



It was an all-scum game with three factions who all had the same roles in their team. Each team had a VIP that could only be killed once a certain amount of team members had died. There were also a couple of generics who could only win the game by being recruited into one of the factions.

Lynch each day, abilities each night. Generics would try to get themselves recruited, mafia faction players would probably try to hide their team alignment both to keep things vague for the other teams and to make the other teams waste their recruit action on players who already had a team.


----------



## Zeit (May 11, 2017)

Chaos said:


> It was an all-scum game with three factions who all had the same roles in their team. Each team had a VIP that could only be killed once a certain amount of team members had died. There were also a couple of generics who could only win the game by being recruited into one of the factions.
> 
> Lynch each day, abilities each night. Generics would try to get themselves recruited, mafia faction players would probably try to hide their team alignment both to keep things vague for the other teams and to make the other teams waste their recruit action on players who already had a team.



I'm assuming there wasn't much talking during the game?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chaos (May 11, 2017)

Zeit said:


> I'm assuming there wasn't much talking during the game?



Idk, it never filled up

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Melodie (May 12, 2017)

I dont remember the last time I have been town.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zeit (May 12, 2017)

> The ningen rating is missing
> Wonder why
> Investigate
> WAD: "It was just a prank bro"


----------



## Zeit (May 12, 2017)

How are we supposed to express disdain in a meaningless but public and entertaining way now.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Zeit (May 12, 2017)

Not even close Waffles.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 12, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> *Cop
> Doctor
> Vigilante
> Generic x 6*
> ...




someone host 
fuk yo role madness games


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 12, 2017)

Zeit said:


> > The ningen rating is missing
> > Wonder why
> > Investigate
> > WAD: "It was just a prank bro"


----------



## Dr. White (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Zeit (May 12, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> someone host
> fuk yo role madness games



tfw I'm tempted but lazy and I'd want to do it as a theme generic rather than vanilla.


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 12, 2017)

I want the ningen rating back


----------



## Zeit (May 12, 2017)

Fuck it, Rick and Morty themed generic game, 12 people and it needs to be finished before Bleach mafia, who's in?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 12, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 12, 2017)

let's see the roles


----------



## Zeit (May 12, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> let's see the roles



> Open game



8 town/3 mafia/SK is as much as I'll tell you.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 12, 2017)

I see

I'm in


----------



## Jeroen (May 12, 2017)

Zeit said:


> Not even close Waffles.



It was either that, or tool.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (May 12, 2017)

How am i gonna spam Viole for being a ningen now

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 12, 2017)

Waffles you're the tool

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Waffles you're the tool



Tell me something I didn't already know.


----------



## Aries (May 12, 2017)

So I'm doing this scene with a pretty girl in my class where we are grabbing one another. She's my boss and trying to get a promotion but had a benifets type of relationship. All is swell until I realize to my horror! My pants are getting tight... Then I realized! I was wearing sweatpants... So I'm in this awkward standing position trying to hide my ningen from her and the classmates around me for the rest of the scene...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Roman (May 12, 2017)

Aries said:


> So I'm doing this scene with a pretty girl in my class where we are grabbing one another. She's my boss and trying to get a promotion but had a benifets type of relationship. All is swell until I realize to my horror! My pants are getting tight... Then I realized! I was wearing sweatpants... So I'm in this awkward standing position trying to hide my ningen from her and the classmates around me for the rest of the scene...



Kappa


----------



## White Wolf (May 12, 2017)

Aries said:


> So I'm doing this scene with a pretty girl in my class where we are grabbing one another. She's my boss and trying to get a promotion but had a benifets type of relationship. All is swell until I realize to my horror! My pants are getting tight... Then I realized! I was wearing sweatpants... So I'm in this awkward standing position trying to hide my ningen from her and the classmates around me for the rest of the scene...


Should have shown her your dominance, if someone questioned it just say you were showcasing sexual harassment in the workplace.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (May 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Should have shown her your dominance, if someone questioned it just say you were showcasing sexual harassment in the workplace.



Since she knows I love candy and giving it out could have told her: You're as sweet as can be, take this lollipop and go out with me


----------



## White Wolf (May 12, 2017)

Aries said:


> Since she knows I love candy and giving it out could have told her: You're as sweet as can be, take this lollipop and go out with me


Is she 7?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (May 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Is she 7?



No but I am


----------



## Zeit (May 12, 2017)

First come, first served.


----------



## Dr. White (May 12, 2017)

Aries said:


> So I'm doing this scene with a pretty girl in my class where we are grabbing one another. She's my boss and trying to get a promotion but had a benifets type of relationship. All is swell until I realize to my horror! My pants are getting tight... Then I realized! I was wearing sweatpants... So I'm in this awkward standing position trying to hide my ningen from her and the classmates around me for the rest of the scene...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2017)

Aries said:


> So I'm doing this scene with a pretty girl in my class where we are grabbing one another. She's my boss and trying to get a promotion but had a benifets type of relationship. All is swell until I realize to my horror! My pants are getting tight... Then I realized! I was wearing sweatpants... So I'm in this awkward standing position trying to hide my ningen from her and the classmates around me for the rest of the scene...



 The fact you call it a ningen means it probably would not have shown...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (May 12, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> How am i gonna spam Viole for being a ningen now



Ningen

Reactions: Like 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## Didi (May 12, 2017)

Like that


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 12, 2017)

Didi said:


> Like that



done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 12, 2017)

Ningen is back

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 8


----------



## Zeit (May 12, 2017)

Feels good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (May 12, 2017)

Watched this in class today, lmao I could not stop laughing.


----------



## Magic (May 12, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> Ningen is back


Fug you Ningen


----------



## Magic (May 12, 2017)

Omg, Dexter.

Did you know Seth Mcfarlane worked on Dexter, even wrote like 4 episodes? :0


----------



## Dr. White (May 12, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Omg, Dexter.
> 
> Did you know Seth Mcfarlane worked on Dexter, even wrote like 4 episodes? :0


His walk always triggered me. Old cartoon netwwork was too lit. So many adult jokes in programs like Ed, Edd, n Eddy (characterized as acid comedy for it's outlandish animation style), Dexter, even the powerpuff girls. Cow and Chicken was legit pretty much for adults.

Though there are some bangers on current cartoon network, like Regular Show and Adventures of gumball


----------



## Magic (May 12, 2017)

Yeah, I didn't say that in class, but HOLY SHIT COW AND CHICKEN.

HOW DID THAT GET ON AIR FOR KIDS



like everything was overtly sexual and I could tell that as a kid.


----------



## Magic (May 12, 2017)

Omg, too much


----------



## Magic (May 12, 2017)

lol


----------



## Dr. White (May 12, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Omg, too much


lmao the GOAT!


----------



## Dr. White (May 12, 2017)

RemChu said:


> lol


I think this episode is the reason I have never had a piece of pie in my entire life and continue to have an aversion towards it. That and shoefly pie.


----------



## Dr. White (May 12, 2017)

It's a post maymester wine day, I need anime recommendations

Is blazeblue any good?


----------



## Catamount (May 13, 2017)

OMG I wanna rewatch these cartoons nao


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 13, 2017)

Someone host an old Cartoon Network mafia game.


----------



## SinRaven (May 13, 2017)

ok

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 13, 2017)

Before or after the ToG game?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (May 13, 2017)

Before ToG, after FMA and during Members.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Catamount (May 13, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Someone host an old Cartoon Network mafia game.


Best mafia flavor idea recently tbh tbf


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 13, 2017)

@Crugyr  why did you call yourself Crugyr? ô.o


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 13, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Crugyr  why did you call yourself Crugyr? ô.o


Because he is a ghoul and that is a ghoul's name.


----------



## Crugyr (May 13, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Crugyr  why did you call yourself Crugyr? ô.o


Hmmm it was an old runescape name I had, and used it for tos site as well


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 13, 2017)

Superman said:


> Because he is a ghoul and that is a ghoul's name.



Why do you know that 



Crugyr said:


> Hmmm it was an old runescape name I had, and used it for tos site as well



How did you come to that name? Random?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 13, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why do you know that



 It was big News


----------



## Catamount (May 13, 2017)

UB is being a scary stalker. Cute.


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 13, 2017)

Catamount said:


> UB is being a scary stalker. Cute.



Just surprised that Crugyr is using a different name on this site, haha


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 13, 2017)

Catamount said:


> UB is being a scary stalker. Cute.



Fetish?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (May 13, 2017)

Kinda belated surprise this is

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Crugyr (May 13, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why do you know that
> 
> 
> 
> How did you come to that name? Random?


Randomly typing in letters tbh lol


Catamount said:


> UB is being a scary stalker. Cute.


hey don't be talking to her like that

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (May 13, 2017)

I like to think my padawan Crugyr was gonna call himself Cougar but it was auto corrected to Crugyr.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 13, 2017)

i always suspected his name was Freddie and he was being ironic


----------



## Crugyr (May 13, 2017)

I like the ideas


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 13, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> i always suspected his name was Freddie and he was being ironic



 What would a hipster free die crugyr look like....


----------



## Magic (May 14, 2017)

Those of you who are American, what did you get your mothers for Mother's day?

I ordered a bouquet of Roses to be delivered tomorrow. -Sigh- after taxes and everything they add a $15 service fee...

What the fuck pro flowers.


----------



## Crugyr (May 14, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Those of you who are American, what did you get your mothers for Mother's day?
> 
> I ordered a bouquet of Roses to be delivered tomorrow. -Sigh- after taxes and everything they add a $15 service fee...
> 
> What the fuck pro flowers.


i got my mom flowers and a card, some baskets for her outside plants, and some making breakfast. im nice

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (May 14, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> hey don't be talking to her like that


> desire to hit on UB intensifies
Double cute tbh


----------



## Crugyr (May 14, 2017)

Catamount said:


> > desire to hit on UB intensifies
> Double cute tbh


----------



## Catamount (May 14, 2017)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 14, 2017)

only Ai can hit on UB


----------



## Evil C.C. (May 14, 2017)

UB fight this gonna be interesting *grabs popcorn*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (May 14, 2017)

I don't do gay cat fights sorry

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 14, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Those of you who are American, what did you get your mothers for Mother's day?
> 
> I ordered a bouquet of Roses to be delivered tomorrow. -Sigh- after taxes and everything they add a $15 service fee...
> 
> What the fuck pro flowers.



Box of chocolates.


----------



## Didi (May 14, 2017)

I gave her a call


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 14, 2017)

She already calls me three times a day, that wouldn't be a gift in my case.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crugyr (May 14, 2017)

Poor UB


----------



## Aries (May 14, 2017)

In a alternate reality after a troll ability goes off in a game Vasto spite votes the host. Raising the question should Hosts be lynched in their own games?  In the meanwhile Vasto is promoted as Mod in the Mafia Section and begins his descend to madness to fix Mafia. Spitekilling the Green Airrow, destroying the OBD Mafia Games from existence after refusing to join the mafia section. Banning trolls/fluffers and going to war with mafia groups from other sites. Such a epic tale would be called. Injustice: Mods Among us

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 4


----------



## Rohan (May 14, 2017)

A Death Note Mafia Game is been hosted by SK. You may sign up if you are interested in playing: [Here’s how the NC Senate budget compares with Gov. Roy Cooper’s proposal] .


----------



## Magic (May 14, 2017)

Really wish teleportation was a thing, moving from east coast to west coast back and forth periodically.

Ugh ~_~


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 14, 2017)

>rolefags

fuckin disgraceful tbh


----------



## Magic (May 14, 2017)

FUCK U NINGEN 

hahahahaa


----------



## Magic (May 14, 2017)

I was playing this shit last evening all day and lost track of time.Played it until like 5 am lol. I woke up at 1pm my time. 


Metroidvania, kinda dark soulsly feel.

cute character design, much bugs.


----------



## Magic (May 14, 2017)

Only reason I didn't vote........

I meant to.


Pro flowers didn't deliver my order today, its coming tomorrow.

Thanks pro flowers you had 1 job.


----------



## Zeit (May 14, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Pro flowers didn't deliver my order today, its coming tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks pro flowers you had 1 job.



Look for a partial refund?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 14, 2017)

Aries said:


> In a alternate reality after a troll ability goes off in a game Vasto spite votes the host. Raising the question should Hosts be lynched in their own games?  In the meanwhile Vasto is promoted as Mod in the Mafia Section and begins his descend to madness to fix Mafia. Spitekilling the Green Airrow, destroying the OBD Mafia Games from existence after refusing to join the mafia section. Banning trolls/fluffers and going to war with mafia groups from other sites. Such a epic tale would be called. Injustice: Mods Among us



 If only....if only....


----------



## Aries (May 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> If only....if only....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2017)

Ok....now everyone under 30 get off our lawn. Damn kids!


----------



## White Wolf (May 15, 2017)

Found an old 2012 rep from Supey back when he was nice

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Found an old 2012 rep from Supey back when he was nice



 What lie did I tell ya sonny?


----------



## White Wolf (May 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> What lie did I tell ya sonny?


That you were 24/F from NYC, with an hourglass figure and a desire for meat.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> That you were 24/F from NYC, with an hourglass figure and a desire for meat.


I got this message too


----------



## Aries (May 15, 2017)

Happy birthday vastbro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 15, 2017)

Happy Birthday Vasthoe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 15, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> I got this message too


What a slut.

Of course it's the birthday slut's day

Happy birthday you slut

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> That you were 24/F from NYC, with an hourglass figure and a desire for meat.





Dr. White said:


> I got this message too



 What a surprise...white guys lie.



Aries said:


> Happy birthday vastbro



 Thanks Cbro.....now get off my lawn please.


----------



## Jeroen (May 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> Ok....now everyone under 30 get off our lawn. Damn kids!



Happy birthday, D. 
Now get off my lawn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Happy Birthday Vasthoe



 Thank you Dr. White....I want to kill you in games slightly less now.



White Wolf said:


> What a slut.
> 
> Of course it's the birthday slut's day
> 
> Happy birthday you slut



 Say something nice White mutt....and thank you.



Mr. Waffles said:


> Happy birthday, D.
> Now get off my lawn.



 I deserve to be on this lawn now too!


----------



## Rohan (May 15, 2017)

Rohan said:


> A Death Note Mafia Game is been hosted by SK. You may sign up if you are interested in playing: (Source) .



Update: There are 7 player spots left now.


----------



## Viole (May 15, 2017)

Happy bday supey the cutie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crugyr (May 15, 2017)

Happy birthday @Superman hooe its greatness just like you


----------



## Aries (May 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> Thanks Cbro.....now get off my lawn please.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Happy bday supey the cutie



 Thank you Viole...but don't call me cutie.



Crugyr said:


> Happy birthday @Superman hooe its greatness just like you



 Thank you...but I am confused about hooe means...but feels like an insult. 


 That is now the past cbro. I can officially say my rage has retired. I am now zen.


----------



## Viole (May 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> Thank you Viole...but don't call me cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They called u a slut 

Not cute

Well then okay supey the ugly

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 15, 2017)

Say something nice?  Hmm...   I saw that avy on another account but it wasn't a gif.  So that's nice.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 15, 2017)

Happy birthday  @Superman  ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 15, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Happy birthday  @Superman  ~


Ayyyeeee nice Avatar

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 15, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Ayyyeeee nice Avatar



Thanks, Chrollo is great

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 15, 2017)

I was gonna say something mean @Superman but since it's your day you get a free pass

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Evil C.C. (May 15, 2017)

Happy birthday @Superman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Say something nice?  Hmm...   I saw that avy on another account but it wasn't a gif.  So that's nice.



 At least you are trying...unlike @Viole1369 



Underworld Broker said:


> Happy birthday  @Superman  ~



 Thank you Underworld Broker. Much appreciated.



White Wolf said:


> I was gonna say something mean @Superman but since it's your day you get a free pass



 You called me a slut....a super slut. 



EvilPotatoCat said:


> Happy birthday @Superman



 Thank you EvilPotatoCat. This is why I have come to accept your evil combination of both potato and Cat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## White Wolf (May 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> You called me a slut....a super slut.



Sluts are nice, I like sluts.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (May 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> At least you are trying...unlike @Viole1369
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Zeit (May 15, 2017)

Happy birthday @Superman hope you're having a good one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (May 15, 2017)

Zeit said:


> Happy birthday @Superman hope you're having a good one.


You know what would make it good?
Mod kill and humiliate him in your game

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Zeit (May 15, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Mod kill and humiliate him in your game







Maybe.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Viole (May 15, 2017)

Zeit said:


> Maybe.


Just do it


Happy bday @Reznor 

@Zeit mod kill him too


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Sluts are nice, I like sluts.



 That is good an all...but that does not mean people like being called sluts....or super sluts. 



Viole1369 said:


>







Zeit said:


> Happy birthday @Superman hope you're having a good one.



 Thank you Zeit. I am....I am at work. Later should be better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> That is good an all...but that does not mean people like being called sluts....or super sluts.



"Adult prostitution working class businesswoman" ? Would you prefer that?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> "Adult prostitution working class businesswoman" ? Would you prefer that?



 Yes...without that abomination of an emote at the end.


----------



## White Wolf (May 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> Yes...without that abomination of an emote at the end.


  would you prefer it  at the beginning?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2017)

It is Reznor's bday as well? Well happy birthday my brother!...or sister? I have no idea...I do not pry. Happy Birthday @Reznor


----------



## Viole (May 15, 2017)

Slut went quick from likes to dislikes

Tell me supey



Are u on period today


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 15, 2017)

Oh, happy birthday to you as well @Reznor ~


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> would you prefer it  at the beginning?



C.  Nowhere ever for 500 wolfy 



Viole1369 said:


> Slut went quick from likes to dislikes
> 
> Tell me supey
> 
> ...



 I am not.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2017)

happy cakeday @Reznor @Superman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (May 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> C.  Nowhere ever for 500 wolfy
> 
> 
> 
> I am not.


Then congrats you are pregnant with child and will give birth to


----------



## White Wolf (May 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> C.  Nowhere ever for 500 wolfy
> 
> 
> 
> I am not.


b-b-baka supey slut

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Then congrats you are pregnant with child and will give birth to





White Wolf said:


> b-b-baka supey slut



....you are both so fired today.....

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> ....you are both so fired today.....


 cute papa supey

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (May 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> ....you are both so fired today.....


Mama supey don't be mad and sad ,babies will get hurt


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> happy cakeday @Reznor @Superman



 Thanks BroWad! Feels good to reach maturity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> cute papa supey





Viole1369 said:


> Mama supey don't be mad and sad ,babies will get hurt



 By reaching level 30 I have gained the ability to not fly off the handle at these remarks and thus wish ya both a good day.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> By reaching level 30 I have gained the ability to not fly off the handle at these remarks and thus wish ya both a good day.


Lv30 is like tutorial mode in most MMOs

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Lv30 is like tutorial mode in most MMOs





 Words are like bullets....and I let them bounce right off of me because I am Superman.


----------



## White Wolf (May 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> Words are like bullets....and I let them bounce right off of me because I am Superman.


*sticks kryptonite down your superman panties

Now wat supeywupey

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (May 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> Thank you EvilPotatoCat. This is why I have come to accept your evil combination of both potato and Cat.



Evil is always here for you and i'll help you defeat the good called White. Come to the dark side and you get free cookies.

Happy Birthday @Reznor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melodie (May 15, 2017)

Happy Birthday @Superman @Reznor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 15, 2017)

Ya'll ever think about how close the opening to Pokemon Intro 1 is sonicly to "Roxanne". I can never not notice this when I hear Roxanne.



Like literally just throw a "Pokemon!" in at 15 seconds.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 15, 2017)

Happy birthday Supes Reznor!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (May 15, 2017)

Happy bday aswell reznor. You two share my older bros bday


----------



## Dr. White (May 15, 2017)

Happy B-Day Reznor, makes sure to engineer yourself some ice cream cake.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2017)

Melodie said:


> Happy Birthday @Superman @Reznor



 Thank you melodie, good to see you around for awhile at least.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Happy birthday Supes Reznor!



 Thanks DDL. I expect my gift (role) in the mail soon.



Aries said:


> Happy bday aswell reznor. You two share my older bros bday



 We are 3 great people.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (May 15, 2017)

Happy Birthday @Superman you fucking entertaining, awesome ass dude.

Same for you @Reznor you good too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 16, 2017)

Happy Birthday @Reznor, eat pizza. 

Happy birthday @Superman 
Supes, how old are ya now? Does that rage get stronger with age. 


White Wolf said:


> "Adult prostitution working class businesswoman" ? Would you prefer that?


Escort sounds nicer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 16, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 16, 2017)

I need a replacement for my game asap, guys.


----------



## Gogeta (May 16, 2017)

Happy birthday supes and rez

Also ill join the game unless its 4+ days in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (May 16, 2017)

Anyone watching the new titan?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 16, 2017)

If this Jojo game does go well I wonder how many would be interested in a Monogatari game?


----------



## White Wolf (May 16, 2017)

God said:


> Anyone watching the new titan?


wut dat

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> wut dat


Think he meant AOT


----------



## Viole (May 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> wut dat


attack on titan


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 16, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> attack on titan


----------



## Viole (May 16, 2017)

Ai said:


> If this Jojo game does go well I wonder how many would be interested in a Monogatari game?


if you can incorporate essays of flavor and I get sexykawa


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 16, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> if you can incorporate essays of flavor and I get sexykawa


 I wonder what her role would be like? 

Incorporating how she's always so knowledgeable.


----------



## Viole (May 16, 2017)

Ai said:


> I wonder what her role would be like?
> 
> Incorporating how she's always so knowledgeable.


Killer cop
Cop preskawa in day
Killer sexykawa in night


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 16, 2017)

What do you guys think on Open vs Closed set-ups?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 16, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Killer cop
> Cop preskawa in day
> Killer sexykawa in night


Wouldn't that be overpowered though? 

There'd have to be something separating the two Hanekawa besides the phase.


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 16, 2017)

God said:


> Anyone watching the new titan?



I'm not watching it, but I heard it's good


----------



## Viole (May 16, 2017)

Ai said:


> What do you guys think on Open vs Closed set-ups?


Closed master race.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viole (May 16, 2017)

Ai said:


> Wouldn't that be overpowered though?
> 
> There'd have to be something separating the two Hanekawa besides the phase.


Hey your job to make it fit in


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 16, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Hey your job to make it fit in


That is true.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 16, 2017)

Definitely thinking closed setup, no role hints at all. no lie detectors, not fake cops.


----------



## God (May 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> wut dat



Attack on titan 



Underworld Broker said:


> I'm not watching it, but I heard it's good



Good news for me then


----------



## Roman (May 16, 2017)

Monogatari game too? Please. Sign. Me. UP.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 16, 2017)

Roman said:


> Monogatari game too? Please. Sign. Me. UP.


----------



## Viole (May 16, 2017)

So anyone got dibs on Naruto  games?

Else I'll add that for me. 
It will be fun.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 16, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> So anyone got dibs on Naruto  games?
> 
> Else I'll add that for me.
> It will be fun.


Do it


----------



## Evil C.C. (May 16, 2017)

I am all in for a monogatari game too.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 16, 2017)

Oh god, I just thought of an amazing ability for my favorite girl from that series.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Jeroen (May 16, 2017)

Ai said:


> What do you guys think on Open vs Closed set-ups?



Both. 



Viole1369 said:


> So anyone got dibs on Naruto  games?
> 
> Else I'll add that for me.
> It will be fun.



No one has dibs on that (as far as I know), but it will be hard to top Jalphames and Firaea's  Naruto games.
Feel free to try though.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 16, 2017)

@Gogeta

It starts today. Ill send you your role when I get home.


----------



## Viole (May 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can u link D:


----------



## Jeroen (May 16, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> can u link D:



One of Firaea's:



I'm not sure how to find Jalphames game though. 
With Firaea's, I could at least Google. >..>


----------



## Viole (May 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> One of Firaea's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>53 man

yeaa not happening surely especially with open setups


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 16, 2017)

Instead of just Phantom Blood what do you guys think of my game being Phantom Blood + Battle Tendacy?


----------



## Jeroen (May 16, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> >53 man
> 
> yeaa not happening surely especially with open setups



Jalphames's game was open setup with 92 people. >.>


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 16, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> I am all in for a monogatari game too.



@familyparka


----------



## Lord Tentei (May 16, 2017)

I have legit deep seeded hatred flowing through my body right now.


----------



## Jeroen (May 16, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I have legit deep seeded hatred flowing through my body right now.



Don't kill anyone.
So not worth it.


----------



## Lord Tentei (May 16, 2017)

You know some people say isn't worth it. And likely, it isn't. But they are all lucky distance is the ONLY thing stopping me.


----------



## Viole (May 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Jalphames's game was open setup with 92 people. >.>


yea lol nope.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 16, 2017)

@Roman 

Miss Kobayashi game when?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 16, 2017)

I remember that game.

Good times...


----------



## Roman (May 16, 2017)

Ai said:


> @Roman
> 
> Miss Kobayashi game when?



If you're asking me to host a game with you

A. Not sure how Kobayashi can be made into a mafia game to begin with
B. I don't think I'll be hosting any games anytime soon as I'm way too busy irl for it, playing games is as much as I can handle


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> Happy Birthday @Superman you fucking entertaining, awesome ass dude.
> 
> Same for you @Reznor you good too



 Much love to you as well Toxic Saiyan. Thank you.



RemChu said:


> Happy birthday @Superman
> Supes, how old are ya now? Does that rage get stronger with age.



 My rage, which I never had, is extinguished. Thanks Remchu.



Gogeta said:


> Happy birthday supes and rez
> 
> Also ill join the game unless its 4+ days in



 Thanks best fusion.


----------



## Jeroen (May 16, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> You know some people say isn't worth it. And likely, it isn't. But they are all lucky distance is the ONLY thing stopping me.







Viole1369 said:


> yea lol nope.



Number of players isn't what made their games great, you know. 



Elder WAD said:


> I remember that game.
> 
> Good times...



That they were.

That... they were....


----------



## Viole (May 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Number of players isn't what made their games great, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea but neither fan of such huge mess or open setups

so 

Respect tho for dealing and sorting all that out, serious respect.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 16, 2017)

Roman said:


> If you're asking me to host a game with you
> 
> A. Not sure how Kobayashi can be made into a mafia game to begin with
> B. I don't think I'll be hosting any games anytime soon as I'm way too busy irl for it, playing games is as much as I can handle


Was a joke

Kana still best gril


----------



## White Wolf (May 16, 2017)

God said:


> Exactly what I needed to hear
> 
> Cmere you





Mikasa so OP

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (May 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Mikasa so OP



I dislike that edgelord tbh


----------



## Savage (May 16, 2017)

Still like 3 chaps behind on SnK

Prob gonna start playing again after my summer course


----------



## White Wolf (May 16, 2017)

God said:


> I dislike that edgelord tbh



...



well it happens lol.  She's a lot better than Eren crying about everything anyways  or  Armin lol

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 16, 2017)

Savage said:


> Still like 3 chaps behind on SnK
> 
> Prob gonna start playing again after my summer course


I caught up to the manga relatively recently, can't say I like where the story went

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (May 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> well it happens lol.  She's a lot better than Eren crying about everything anyways  or  Armin lol



True, but I like that eren actually displays emotion rather than just being a cold fish the entire time


----------



## White Wolf (May 16, 2017)

God said:


> True, but I like that eren actually displays emotion rather than just being a cold fish the entire time


Well Mikasa's personality is understandable under all circumstances, her only emotions are mainly aimed at Eren because he saved her life and in retrospect she loves him a lot (whether you look at it platonic, sibling or more either way works) in any case she's shown anger and frustration when something happens to Eren and happiness around him. Other times she's closed up pretty similarly to Annie basically. 

I don't consider  it a flaw in all fairness, with all the shit they went through and seen she handles herself in a mature way for the most part, whereas Eren splashes around like a child without its bottle.

But yeah

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Savage (May 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I caught up to the manga relatively recently, can't say I like where the story went



*Spoiler*: __ 



 I'm still tripping over armin getting the colossal titan. I don't think he's man enough or even brave enough to wield that kind of power


----------



## God (May 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Well Mikasa's personality is understandable under all circumstances, her only emotions are mainly aimed at Eren because he saved her life and in retrospect she loves him a lot (whether you look at it platonic, sibling or more either way works) in any case she's shown anger and frustration when something happens to Eren and happiness around him. Other times she's closed up pretty similarly to Annie basically.
> 
> I don't consider  it a flaw in all fairness, with all the shit they went through and seen she handles herself in a mature way for the most part, whereas Eren splashes around like a child without its bottle.
> 
> But yeah



I understand the in-story reason for her character tropes given her backstory. The problem is I don't find her engaging as a reader. She's too brooding and perfect imo but that's just me 

Still I'm glad the new season is turning out good.


----------



## White Wolf (May 16, 2017)

Savage said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still tripping over armin getting the colossal titan. I don't think he's man enough or even brave enough to wield that kind of power



*Spoiler*: __ 



  Yeah, who knows if they made the right choice from a strategic point, but I guess in all fairness Armin has the most potential to grow compared to Erwin...   I'd bet on Mikasa inheriting the female  titan at some point in the future once the Marley plotline ends and we go back to Paradis

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 16, 2017)

God said:


> I understand the in-story reason for her character tropes given her backstory. The problem is I don't find her engaging as a reader. She's too brooding and perfect imo but that's just me
> 
> Still I'm glad the new season is turning out good.



Yea I get ya m8.  Who's your fave chars?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (May 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Yea I get ya m8.  Who's your fave chars?



I'm gonna get roasted for this but

Eren and Levi


----------



## White Wolf (May 16, 2017)

God said:


> I'm gonna get roasted for this but
> 
> Eren and Levi


OMG MALE MIKASA ROFL LOLOLOL   


Lol, jk.  Levi's pretty dope.  Have you seen the OVA thing where he goes ape shit on the abnormal that killed his friends?  Wew lad, the heat.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (May 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> OMG MALE MIKASA ROFL LOLOLOL
> 
> 
> Lol, jk.  Levi's pretty dope.  Have you seen the OVA thing where he goes ape shit on the abnormal that killed his friends?  Wew lad, the heat.



I thought the ovas were some gag parody shit


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 16, 2017)

Annie is easily the best SNK char

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 16, 2017)

God said:


> Boutta watch it right now


have fun

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (May 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> have fun



Will come back to fawn over it later/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 16, 2017)

Savage said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still tripping over armin getting the colossal titan. I don't think he's man enough or even brave enough to wield that kind of power


the fuck u smoking. Kid is brilliant. Story wise too they can't just let him croak.


----------



## White Wolf (May 16, 2017)

Whatever they may tell you, always remember. A sleeping bag makes for a terrible blanket.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Whatever they may tell you, always remember. A sleeping bag makes for a terrible blanket.



 Wuss.


----------



## Didi (May 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Whatever they may tell you, always remember. A sleeping bag makes for a terrible blanket.




What? Sleeping bags are fine as blankets
usually better that way tbh, unless it's winter sleeping bags are too warm zipped up


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 16, 2017)

I'm hosting my first ever game (exlucing mashup games) with role reveals.

I hope this is a good idea.


----------



## Magic (May 17, 2017)

NSFW :

court x rick and morty


----------



## hammer (May 17, 2017)

the moment you realize what you think is a tumor on your ball is just a pimple in there real deep


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2017)

hammer said:


> the moment you realize what you think is a tumor on your ball is just a pimple in there real deep



 I...I do not have the parenting skills to respond to this.


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2017)

hammer said:


> the moment you realize what you think is a tumor on your ball is just a pimple in there real deep



> pimple
> tumor

Confusing one for the other seems kinda hard.


----------



## hammer (May 17, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > pimple
> > tumor
> 
> Confusing one for the other seems kinda hard.


I have tiny tumors all over, they look alike


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 17, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2017)

hammer said:


> I have tiny tumors all over, they look alike



 Why do you have tumors all over yourself...and how are still a functioning person?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2017)

Does anybody think...about how when we get old our music will be old. And what will we call the current old music when we are old? What will we think of the new music. Will we be like these old folks and be haters? Or will we be more understanding?


----------



## God (May 17, 2017)

Superman said:


> Does anybody think...about how when we get old our music will be old. And what will we call the current old music when we are old? What will we think of the new music. Will we be like these old folks and be haters? Or will we be more understanding?



Already a hater, boutta go full grinch mode soon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chaos (May 17, 2017)

Superman said:


> Does anybody think...about how when we get old our music will be old. And what will we call the current old music when we are old? What will we think of the new music. Will we be like these old folks and be haters? Or will we be more understanding?



We will probably be haters. That's just how aging works. It makes people intolerant, more shortsighted and shades of gray eventually fade into only black and white.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## hammer (May 17, 2017)

Superman said:


> Does anybody think...about how when we get old our music will be old. And what will we call the current old music when we are old? What will we think of the new music. Will we be like these old folks and be haters? Or will we be more understanding?


Westopolis


----------



## Magic (May 17, 2017)

Hammer please go away

*barfs*


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 17, 2017)

I read somewhere your taste in music is completely locked once you turn 23.

After that, you'll hate anything that is different from what you grew up with.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 17, 2017)

@Savage

Could you do me a favor and get your brother to log in on NF? Thx.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 17, 2017)

Interesting critique of Steam:

Bryan Fuller


----------



## Sphyer (May 17, 2017)

Don't really care about that stuff personally. Steam as a tool has been amazing for me. Anybody who thinks a corperation isnt trying to find ways to maximize their profits no matter what are being naive.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 17, 2017)

Sphyer said:


> Don't really care about that stuff personally. Steam as a tool has been amazing for me. Anybody who thinks a corperation isnt trying to find ways to maximize their profits no matter what are being naive.



I think the big problem is not them wanting to profit, is being a monopoly.

And also having better press than they actually deserve.

I own a bunch of Steam games too though, so who can I blame. But we could treat them like we treat Microsoft instead of like gaming Jesus.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2017)

hammer said:


> the disclosure that the president shared intelligence with Russian diplomats


----------



## hammer (May 17, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Hammer please go away
> 
> *barfs*





Superman said:


>


:zamasuhug

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Melodie (May 18, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Interesting critique of Steam:
> 
> Star Trek: Discovery Expands To 15 Episodes And Will Feature Companion After-Show


>opinion piece.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melodie (May 18, 2017)

>A lot of straight up ignorant stuff.


----------



## White Wolf (May 18, 2017)

mfw @God said he'd come back to fangirl about the SnK OVA and never came back  

Still cleaning your panties after  Levi made you splooge?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (May 18, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> mfw @God said he'd come back to fangirl about the SnK OVA and never came back
> 
> Still cleaning your panties after  Levi made you splooge?



I haven't watched it yet


----------



## White Wolf (May 18, 2017)

God said:


> I haven't watched it yet


> Says he's going to watch it now
...
30 hours later
> not seen it yet

   

Fucking wut

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (May 18, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> > Says he's going to watch it now
> ...
> 30 hours later
> > not seen it yet
> ...



I - uh I


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2017)

@RemChu 

 I approve that current avy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Magic (May 18, 2017)

Thanks for sharing this meme, it's great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 18, 2017)

God said:


> I - uh I


 go watch lol




RemChu said:


> Thanks for sharing this meme, it's great.



I'll butter your chicken nuggets bby

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (May 18, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> go watch lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does that come with a Frosty?


----------



## White Wolf (May 18, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Does that come with a Frosty?


ooooh yeah

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (May 18, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> go watch lol



I will... eventually


----------



## God (May 18, 2017)

But no, I will definitely watch it today I had some stuff to do today


----------



## White Wolf (May 18, 2017)

God said:


> You think I'm not?




I feel.  I prefer watching a lot of stuff with someone, else ADD kicks in and I'm off poking my bellybutton instead of watching.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 18, 2017)

Melodie said:


> >opinion piece.



What does critique mean to you?


----------



## Savage (May 18, 2017)

Which should I start first:

13 reasons why 

or

Master of None


----------



## Savage (May 18, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Savage
> 
> Could you do me a favor and get your brother to log in on NF? Thx.


I'll text him right now


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 18, 2017)

Savage said:


> Which should I start first:
> 
> 13 reasons why
> 
> ...



13 reasons why sounds good


----------



## Savage (May 18, 2017)

I heard the series was good. I was contemplating re reading the book before starting but I dont think that'll happen lol


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 18, 2017)

Savage said:


> I'll text him right now



You are awesome.

Tell him Ill find him in RL and murder him if he doesnt.


----------



## Jeroen (May 18, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You are awesome.
> 
> Tell him Ill find him in RL and murder him if he doesnt.



R.I.P. Hero.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 18, 2017)

>accepting Hero as a signup in Mafia games

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Ningen 2


----------



## Jeroen (May 18, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> >accepting Hero as a signup in Mafia games



I wasn't sure whether to rate this funny, agree or like. 
So many options, so little opportunity.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 18, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I wasn't sure whether to rate this funny, agree or like.
> So many options, so little opportunity.



I have learned from recent experiences.

When in doubt - Ningen.

Reactions: Ningen 2


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 18, 2017)

Can we erase White Wolf from existence?


----------



## White Wolf (May 18, 2017)

Ai said:


> Can we erase White Wolf from existence?


He doesn't exist.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 18, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> I have learned from recent experiences.
> 
> When in doubt - Ningen.



As you can tell I followed your advice. 
What would I do without you to guide me.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 18, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> He doesn't exist.


What a loser amirite?


----------



## White Wolf (May 18, 2017)

Ai said:


> What a loser amirite?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 18, 2017)

Fuck out of here Belmod is the GOAT


----------



## Jeroen (May 18, 2017)

Ai said:


> Fuck out of here Belmod is the GOAT



Belmod for some reason makes me think vegetable.
Not sure why though.


----------



## White Wolf (May 18, 2017)

Ai said:


> Fuck out of here Belmod is the GOAT


Grumpiest Orifice Appreciating Twit?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 18, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> As you can tell I followed your advice.
> What would I do without you to guide me.



Work, sleep, and keep yourself mildly amused with the antics of internet people.

So pretty much the same thing, I guess.


----------



## Jeroen (May 18, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> Work, sleep, and keep yourself mildly amused with the antics of internet people.
> 
> So pretty much the same thing, I guess.



You have a point there.

I wonder if I can consider being amused by internet people as a hobby. 
Could use a new hobby.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 18, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You have a point there.
> 
> I wonder if I can consider being amused by internet people as a hobby.
> Could use a new hobby.



Might I recommend mahjong or bingo?


----------



## Jeroen (May 18, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> Might I recommend mahjong or bingo?



I like Mahjong. Play it every now and then even.
Pretty sure I have it on this laptop.
Or was that the previous laptop. 

Not sure about bingo though.
Always looks so boring.

Didn't know Mahjong was an old people thing by the way.


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 18, 2017)

Watching animu and reading mango would be the better option tbh


----------



## Jeroen (May 18, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Watching animu and reading mango would be the better option tbh



Already do the latter and the former somewhat.


----------



## God (May 18, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I wasn't sure whether to rate this funny, agree or like.
> So many options, so little opportunity.



If you have two positive ratings in mind, go for like. It covers the general appreciation of a post. So if you find a post funny or agreeable at equal amounts, then like.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Crugyr (May 18, 2017)

13 reasons why was pretty good. got a bit weird at the end though


----------



## Dr. White (May 18, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> 13 reasons why was pretty good. got a bit weird at the end though


I hate the MC. Also felt like it's mad teenybopperish while trying to be mature. Degrassi had more substance IMO.

Also where teh fuck you been? You think you can win my game and then just dip?


----------



## God (May 18, 2017)

@White Wolf boutta binge rn, hope procrastination doesn't fuck me up


----------



## Crugyr (May 18, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> I hate the MC. Also felt like it's mad teenybopperish while trying to be mature. Degrassi had more substance IMO.


yo that suicidal girl wanted his dick like half the series and he was like "ughrigifd i need to go" and i'm just sitting there in mass disappointment. Degrassi is great. But that school should have been closed down after like the 3rd death. On top of that they still have the prinicipal who is obviously not doing a good job with all this craxy shit happening 24/7. *sigh*


Dr. White said:


> Also where teh fuck you been? You think you can win my game and then just dip?


just been lurking. I got a role for that OBD game somehow so i guess ill be somewhat active when that starts


----------



## Dr. White (May 18, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> yo that suicidal girl wanted his dick like half the series and he was like "ughrigifd i need to go" and i'm just sitting there in mass disappointment. Degrassi is great. But that school should have been closed down after like the 3rd death. On top of that they still have the prinicipal who is obviously not doing a good job with all this craxy shit happening 24/7. *sigh*
> 
> just been lurking. I got a role for that OBD game somehow so i guess ill be somewhat active when that starts


Oh I meant the chick lmao (dude isn't great either IMO), she is bad IRL though with that aussie accent


----------



## Savage (May 18, 2017)

God said:


> If you have two positive ratings in mind, go for like. It covers the general appreciation of a post. So if you find a post funny or agreeable at equal amounts, then like.


Or you can do a throwback and rep the person


----------



## Magic (May 18, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> yo that suicidal girl wanted his dick like half the series and he was like "ughrigifd i need to go" and i'm just sitting there in mass disappointment. Degrassi is great. But that school should have been closed down after like the 3rd death. On top of that they still have the prinicipal who is obviously not doing a good job with all this craxy shit happening 24/7. *sigh*
> 
> just been lurking. I got a role for that OBD game somehow so i guess ill be somewhat active when that starts


Hahahah

I remember watching that, not by desire, 
lil sis was watching marathon years ago and I was in the living room. Crazy show for a teen drama 

like good soap opera


----------



## Magic (May 18, 2017)

@Zeit 
that Rick and Morty game

LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 18, 2017)

Pretty sure this avy is based on that Prison school chick


----------



## God (May 18, 2017)

@White Wolf erwin is such a prick


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2017)

WELCOME BACK!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 18, 2017)

Superman said:


> WELCOME BACK!


I never left, in person. My spirit left when Marco never reappeared.


----------



## Magic (May 18, 2017)

We can't have more than one active wolf user *shoots WPK*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I never left, in person. My spirit left when Marco never reappeared.



 Dude you and Marco hit us with the big 1 2 combination....it brought Wad out into a game.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 19, 2017)

RemChu said:


> We can't have more than one active wolf user *shoots WPK*


I'm the OG Wolf, WW is just an imitator



Superman said:


> Dude you and Marco hit us with the big 1 2 combination....it brought Wad out into a game.


I will be around to an extent. I won't be playing though. My fire is down to to a few stray embers.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I will be around to an extent. I won't be playing though. My fire is down to to a few stray embers.



 As long as you are around...that is all that matters...


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 19, 2017)

WolfPrinceCujo might rise again...if I get injected with rabies...


Otherwise, I'm here only to offer my sage advice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## White Wolf (May 19, 2017)

God said:


> @White Wolf erwin is such a prick


Aye, but did you see Levi man?  


RemChu said:


> We can't have more than one active wolf user *shoots WPK*



He picked me

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (May 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Aye, but did you see Levi man?



Dat op rage


----------



## White Wolf (May 19, 2017)

God said:


> Albafica
> 
> Didn't know u were into saint seiya


 

I wanted to read it a long time ago but there were so many of them and missing chapters an shit that triggered me, but I've seen some of the anime. 

+ 


He's just too fucking cool.  

Hades also gave me a hard on for so long, maybe should go back to using avy's of him

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (May 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I wanted to read it a long time ago but there were so many of them and missing chapters an shit that triggered me, but I've seen some of the anime.
> 
> +
> 
> ...



I was able to luckily get the classic series from bakabt b4 it went under. Albafica is from a spinoff, lost canvas and yes him and hades are infinitely boss


----------



## White Wolf (May 19, 2017)

God said:


> Nyaa maybe?


animebyt.es  found it.... tho I let a friend back then use account once and he put me in such a red cos he never seeded 

my net not good enough for this shit

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (May 19, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (May 19, 2017)

@God   put this in order for me in terms of watch, skip, read, don't botherr, and chronological pls  

*Spoiler*: __ 




Saint Seiya: Meiou Hades Juuni Kyuu Hen - OVA
Saint Seiya: Meiou Hades Meikai Hen - OVA
Saint Seiya: Meiou Hades Elysion Hen - OVA
Saint Seiya: Meiou Hades Meikai Hen - OVA
Saint Seiya: The Lost Canvas - Meiou Shinwa - Manga

Saint Seiya - TV Series (1986) 
Saint Seiya: Legend of Crimson Youth - Movie

Saint Seiya: The Lost Canvas - Meiou Shinwa - OVA
Saint Seiya: The Lost Canvas - Meiou Shinwa 2 - OVA

Saint Seiya: Legend of Sanctuary - Movie
Saint Seiya Omega - TV Series

Saint Seiya: Soul of Gold - ONA

Saint Seiya: Kamigami no Atsuki Tatakai - Movie
Saint Seiya - Manga  [1986]

Saint Seiya: The Heaven Chapter - Overture - Movie 
Saint Seiya: Warriors of the Final Holy Battle - Movie
Saint Seiya: Jashin Eris - Movie

also is there anything missing cos idfk lol  there's like 30 names more than I knew about

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (May 19, 2017)

K one sec lemme organize myself

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## God (May 19, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Saint Seiya: Meiou Hades Juuni Kyuu Hen - OVA
Saint Seiya: Meiou Hades Meikai Hen - OVA
Saint Seiya: Meiou Hades Elysion Hen - OVA
Saint Seiya: Meiou Hades Meikai Hen - OVA
*7. *Saint Seiya: The Lost Canvas - Meiou Shinwa - Manga

Saint Seiya - TV Series (1986) 
*4. *Saint Seiya: Legend of Crimson Youth - Movie

Saint Seiya: The Lost Canvas - Meiou Shinwa - OVA
Saint Seiya: The Lost Canvas - Meiou Shinwa 2 - OVA

Saint Seiya: Legend of Sanctuary - Movie
Saint Seiya Omega - TV Series

Saint Seiya: Soul of Gold - ONA

*3. *Saint Seiya: Kamigami no Atsuki Tatakai - Movie
*1. *Saint Seiya - Manga  [1986]

*6. *Saint Seiya: The Heaven Chapter - Overture - Movie 
*5. *Saint Seiya: Warriors of the Final Holy Battle - Movie
*2. *Saint Seiya: Jashin Eris - Movie




Everything that's not numbered is a don't bother. I numbered all the movies in order, but they are all non-canon except one.

The most condensed way is very simple:

Read the manga, watch heavens overture, and then read lost canvas. If I were you I'd do it this very simple way @White Wolf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 19, 2017)

God said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a beautiful human being <3 
thanks

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (May 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You're a beautiful human being <3
> thanks



No problem mate. The spinoffs (lost canvas, episode g) are in-fucking-credible, they make the hassle worth it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 19, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I never left, in person. My spirit left when Marco never reappeared.



WPK 

Would you like to be a replacement in my game? I need some.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 19, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I will be around to an extent. I won't be playing though. My fire is down to to a few stray embers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viole (May 19, 2017)




----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 19, 2017)

I am glad you enjoyed Grimgar, DDL.

I'm sorry I can't play your game, just don't have it in me to put in any effort there.

You are the one to lead this new gen.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 19, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I am glad you enjoyed Grimgar, DDL.
> 
> I'm sorry I can't play your game, just don't have it in me to put in any effort there.
> 
> You are the one to lead this new gen.



I'm still enjoying! Im in the middle of the second light novel.


----------



## White Wolf (May 19, 2017)

@God 
270m tall

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (May 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @God



I saw that, gonna be a trainwreck


----------



## White Wolf (May 19, 2017)

God said:


> I saw that, gonna be a trainwreck


Just picturing it in live action makes me cringe

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (May 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Just picturing it in live action makes me cringe



Having ptsd flashbacks of dragon ball evolution


----------



## White Wolf (May 19, 2017)

God said:


> Having ptsd flashbacks of dragon ball evolution


I watched maybe half of it didn't even know it was dbz related until years later, it was that bad

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (May 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I watched maybe half of it didn't even know it was dbz related until years later, it was that bad





Hollywood enjoys destroying beloved animated series. Dragon ball, avatar, transformers, etc.


----------



## White Wolf (May 19, 2017)

God said:


> Hollywood enjoys destroying beloved animated series. Dragon ball, avatar, transformers, etc.


Speaking of Avatar
...

didn't know it was based off the cartoon until months later either

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (May 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Speaking of Avatar
> ...
> 
> didn't know it was based off the cartoon until months later either





You're talking about the last airbender, not the blockbuster smash right?


----------



## White Wolf (May 19, 2017)

God said:


> You're talking about the last airbender, not the blockbuster smash right?


yah


I didn't connect the arrows on his head

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Zeit (May 19, 2017)

@Viole1369 Bleach Mafia roles when?  

(give me a good one pls)


----------



## White Wolf (May 19, 2017)

I've actually never seen the Avatar, the blue alien movie

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (May 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> yah
> 
> 
> I didn't connect the arrows on his head



That show was  tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viole (May 19, 2017)

Zeit said:


> @Viole1369 Bleach Mafia roles when?
> 
> (give me a good one pls)




s-s-soon?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 19, 2017)

Man I woke up like an hour ago and the cramp I got in my leg after stretching it is still throbbing


----------



## White Wolf (May 19, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> Man I woke up like an hour ago and the cramp I got in my leg after stretching it is still throbbing


I hate that shit.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (May 19, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> s-s-soon?


Gimme teh copy ability role plz


----------



## White Wolf (May 19, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> Gimme teh copy ability role plz


He didn't even make roles yet. Lazy dickbag.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (May 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> He didn't even make roles yet. Lazy dickbag.


FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUHHHHHHHHHKKKKKKKK


----------



## Viole (May 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> He didn't even make roles yet. Lazy dickbag.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Viole (May 19, 2017)

Wew toxic

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 19, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (May 19, 2017)

Salty as fuck right now...

WEN FAVORITES!


----------



## White Wolf (May 19, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> FAVORITES



When Marco shows up. 


...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (May 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>


cuck 

Tho  tbf working on them, just had exam finished 2 days ago, cut me some slack. should be up by monday/tuesday prolly


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (May 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> When Marco shows up.
> 
> 
> ...


Translation: twenty-something years...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 19, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> cuck
> 
> Tho  tbf working on them, just had exam finished 2 days ago, cut me some slack. should be up by monday/tuesday prolly


did you fail  


as long as you send me my Aizen role first you can take as long as you want

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (May 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> did you fail
> 
> 
> as long as you send me my Aizen role first you can take as long as you want


Same for me as long as I get my copy/ability steal.


----------



## Evil C.C. (May 19, 2017)

thanks guys for all the good reference of whom to give the crap roles to


----------



## White Wolf (May 19, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> thanks guys for all the good reference of whom to give the crap roles to


I'll break the game from within then    Zeit regretted that decision real fast

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (May 19, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> thanks guys for all the good reference of whom to give the crap roles to


----------



## Aries (May 19, 2017)

Lazlo is Marcos dupe

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (May 19, 2017)

Aries said:


> Lazlo is Marcos dupe

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (May 19, 2017)

(Yo', man...) 
_What happened man?_
(Townie just caught me) _You let them catch you?_
(I don't know how I let this happen) _With who?_
(The Town Cop , you know) _Bro..._
(I don't know what to do) _Say it wasn't you_
(Alright)

Townie came in and caught me red-handed
Lurking in the game thread about to cry
Picture this, was having a conversation with the host, waiting for a reply

How could I forget that I had
Not been in invisible mode GG
All this time was standing there
never took their eyes off me

_How you can give your  access to your villa?
Kill the-witness while you cling to your pillow
You better watch your back before they turn into a mafia killer
Let's review the situation that you caught up in a

To be a true Mafia player you have to know how to play
If they want to know your abilities, convince them roleblocked in the day
Never admit to a word they say
And if they claim, ah, you tell them, "no way."_

But  caught me having a Private Conversation (*It wasn't me*)
 Saw me fluffing in the game (*It wasn't me*)
I even tried to kill them (*It wasn't me*)
They even caught me lurking in the thread(*It wasn't me*)

Investigation result of me was Mafia (*It wasn't me*)
Lie detected the words I told them(*It wasn't me*)
Heard the contradiction get louder (*It wasn't me*)
They stayed until the dayphase was over

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 19, 2017)

@WolfPrinceKiba 

I heard the syndicate is back up again today, assuming you haven't given up on your game.


----------



## Evil C.C. (May 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'll break the game from within then    Zeit regretted that decision real fast



You gonna be a fun player gotta give you the NO FUN ALLOWED role i guess


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (May 19, 2017)

But, forreal though, don't give me a weak role, you'd be missing a great opportunity for fun yourselves if I can meander the right moveset. Plus I'm still mad at that Wuxia role I got... trash.


----------



## Jeroen (May 19, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> But, forreal though, don't give me a weak role, you'd be missing a great opportunity for fun yourselves if I can meander the right moveset. Plus I'm still mad at that Wuxia role I got... trash.



Lol rolefag.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 19, 2017)

Rolefags 

I'm down with getting the weakest role

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zeit (May 19, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> s-s-soon?




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 19, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> But, forreal though, don't give me a weak role, you'd be missing a great opportunity for fun yourselves if I can meander the right moveset. Plus I'm still mad at that Wuxia role I got... trash.


I was basically a non role ningen and I still dominated.


Git gud

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2017)

Superman said:


> *Corporate Mafia*
> The objective of this mafia is to completely control the vote power of this game and wipe out the other mafia and Indies. Kills knock
> *
> The Man
> ...





WolfPrinceKiba said:


> WolfPrinceCujo might rise again...if I get injected with rabies...
> 
> 
> Otherwise, I'm here only to offer my sage advice.



What do you think of these 5 extra roles for my super generic game?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 19, 2017)

Superman said:


> What do you think of these 5 extra roles for my super generic game?


I really like your dumbass towning townie role.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (May 19, 2017)

Zeit said:


> ​



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (May 19, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Lol rolefag.





Elder WAD said:


> Rolefags
> 
> I'm down with getting the weakest role


Oldfags...


----------



## Zeit (May 19, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jeroen (May 19, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> Oldfags...



Better an oldfag than a rolefag.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 19, 2017)

@Viole1369 Start your game you bitch


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 19, 2017)

@Superman 

Pleae just make a game with all joke roles

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 19, 2017)

Never been so upset to exit a game  , @Viole1369 where's muh consolation game


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 20, 2017)

Ai said:


> @Superman
> 
> Pleae just make a game with all joke roles



 After super generic I will make a 12 player game like that. After I tinkered with super generic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (May 20, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Never been so upset to exit a game  , @Viole1369 where's muh consolation game


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 20, 2017)

Dis Tokyo Ghoul chapter

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (May 20, 2017)

This Fairy Tail chapter

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 20, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> This Fairy Tail chapter



Why u reading FT when so much good literature available.

I mean.

DIS Tokyo Ghoul chapter.


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (May 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Why u reading FT when so much good literature available.
> 
> I mean.
> 
> DIS Tokyo Ghoul chapter.


Oh I WAS into the series, but the Grand Magical Games turned me off, and I check in every now and again to see if it got any better...

It didn't.

I'd rather watch Dragonball Evolution than see the Alvarez arc in animated form...

Saying this now, Hiro is by far the WORST shonen mangaka of all time. His writing is appalling...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 20, 2017)

Same point I left.

That chapter where the tournament ends was downright offensive.

I just didn't come back.


----------



## Jeroen (May 20, 2017)

I still read FT.

And enjoy it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (May 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I still read FT.
> 
> And enjoy it.


Dunno how that's mentally and/or emotionally possible, but sure go ahead I guess...


----------



## Evil C.C. (May 20, 2017)

I still read FT, but i for sure don't enjoy it cause it's pretty crappy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I still read FT.
> 
> And enjoy it.





Toxic Saiyan said:


> Dunno how that's mentally and/or emotionally possible, but sure go ahead I guess...



 Because waffles is so chill he can see the good in anything.


----------



## Jeroen (May 20, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> Dunno how that's mentally and/or emotionally possible, but sure go ahead I guess...





Superman said:


> Because waffles is so chill he can see the good in anything.



I'm just simple.


----------



## Viole (May 20, 2017)

Or waffles taste is just shit


----------



## Jeroen (May 20, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Or waffles taste is just shit



Taste gonna taste. -shrug-


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm just simple.



 There is nothing simple about you.


----------



## Jeroen (May 20, 2017)

Superman said:


> There is nothing simple about you.



If you say so.


----------



## Groot (May 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm just simple.



I am Groot.


----------



## Evil C.C. (May 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm just simple.



Honestly the only good thing there are the girls bodies have no idea how you enjoy it


----------



## Jeroen (May 20, 2017)

Groot said:


> I am Groot.



You sure you're not Tiny Tim ? 



EvilPotatoCat said:


> Honestly the only good thing there are the girls bodies have no idea how you enjoy it



Being simple makes it easy.
I have no expectations, therefore no disappointment.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> If you say so.



 So what happens when things become not simple?


----------



## Jeroen (May 20, 2017)

Superman said:


> So what happens when things become not simple?



I'll let you know as soon as that happens. -shrug-


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'll let you know as soon as that happens. -shrug-



 Because just simplifying it is not a simple answer? I am simply at a lost of how you could not have come to that simplified answer.


----------



## Jeroen (May 20, 2017)

Superman said:


> Because just simplifying it is not a simple answer? I am simply at a lost of how you could not have come to that simplified answer.



I got nothing.


----------



## Evil C.C. (May 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I have no expectations, therefore no disappointment.



I have no expectations and stuff like todays chapter tell me that there is even more than no expectations.


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (May 20, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> I have no expectations and stuff like todays chapter tell me that there is even more than no expectations.


Half the series has been hyping up Acgnolia and Zeref and they turned out to be just like the rest...

Nakama punch and friendship bullshit...


----------



## Jeroen (May 20, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> I have no expectations and stuff like todays chapter tell me that there is even more than no expectations.



The problem is that you had expectations in the beginning.
Those weren't met, so you got disappointed.
Now here you are.

I never had expectations to begin with.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> The problem is that you had expectations in the beginning.
> Those weren't met, so you got disappointed.
> Now here you are.
> 
> I never had expectations to begin with.



What is the point in reading, then? I have no expectations about looking at the ceiling, for example, which is why I don't use my precious free time to do it every week.


----------



## Jeroen (May 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> What is the point in reading, then? I have no expectations about looking at the ceiling, for example, which is why I don't use my precious free time to do it every week.



To be entertained.
Which doesn't require expectations.


----------



## Aries (May 20, 2017)

Fairy tail is more then just tits n ass fanservice. Its a epic tale of epic proportion. No matter how overpowered the villains are... No matter how little hope the heroes have they still find a way to win not because the fate of the world depends on it but because nothing in the world can ever stop you from achieving your dreams when you have people worth fighting for ala nakama. Its like a manga CR game

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I got nothing.



 Then sleep....



Aries said:


> Fairy tail is more then just tits n ass fanservice. Its a epic tale of epic proportion. No matter how overpowered the villains are... No matter how little hope the heroes have they still find a way to win not because the fate of the world depends on it but because nothing in the world can ever stop you from achieving your dreams when you have people worth fighting for ala nakama. Its like a manga CR game



 Shut up...where ya been? Answer...then shut up.


----------



## Jeroen (May 20, 2017)

Superman said:


> Then sleep....



What makes you think I haven't already ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What makes you think I haven't already ?



You are not as energetic as you usually are.


----------



## Jeroen (May 20, 2017)

Superman said:


> You are not as energetic as you usually are.



> energetic

Not a word I'd use to describe myself.


----------



## Aries (May 20, 2017)

Superman said:


> Shut up...where ya been? Answer...then shut up.



Im in that part timer schedule vasto, I only appear for the MafiaMania paychecks


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > energetic
> 
> Not a word I'd use to describe myself.



 But you don't ever describe yourself.



Aries said:


> Im in that part timer schedule vasto, I only appear for the MafiaMania paychecks



 Finally feeling that weight huh? Finally stopped fighting oldfagtigue?


----------



## Aries (May 20, 2017)

Superman said:


> Finally feeling that weight huh? Finally stopped fighting oldfagtigue?



Age waits for no man vasto, I'm letting the new guys get a chance to shine before coming back for Favorites.


----------



## Aries (May 20, 2017)

Incoming DragonBall Mafia 3

Reactions: Ningen 4


----------



## Viole (May 20, 2017)

Aries said:


> Incoming DragonBall Mafia 3


Truly ningen


----------



## Aries (May 20, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Truly ningen


No lie Zamasu faction is honestly my favorite role I've ever created in Mafia.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 20, 2017)

Superman said:


> But you don't ever describe yourself.



Well.. I suppose that's true to some degree.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 20, 2017)

Aries said:


> Incoming DragonBall Mafia 3



 Someone must co-host or I am bringing the @Law down on you.



Mr. Waffles said:


> Well.. I suppose that's true to some degree.



 Because you are so chill....


----------



## Jeroen (May 20, 2017)

Superman said:


> Because you are so chill....



I'd describe it more as not caring rather than chill, but sure.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'd describe it more as not caring rather than chill, but sure.



 Same difference you semi unfeeling whine baby.


----------



## Jeroen (May 20, 2017)

Superman said:


> Same difference you semi unfeeling whine baby.



How rude!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> How rude!



 You do not even mean that.

@Underworld Broker feels like you are bursting to say nothing over there.


----------



## Jeroen (May 20, 2017)

Superman said:


> You do not even mean that.



You see through everything I say.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You see through everything I say.



Is that pride in your student I see in these words?


----------



## Jeroen (May 20, 2017)

Superman said:


> Is that pride in your student I see in these words?



What is this silly notion you call pride ?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 20, 2017)

If anyone else wants to join my game, I'm still in dire need of replacements.

I currently have 2, but they are both in the "likely don't have time for your game but I'll see what I can do" camp. Can't blame them, but that leaves me in a difficult position.

@Crugyr @Underworld Broker @God @Elder WAD @Aries @Zeit


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 20, 2017)

Yes I'm aware some of the people above have already said no but I gotta do what I gotta do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What is this silly notion you call pride ?



 The feeling that has no feelings.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Yes I'm aware some of the people above have already said no but I gotta do what I gotta do.



 Chill, it is the weekend. Activity will always dip especially with the summer coming up in most places. DDL do not forget the face of your father.


----------



## Jeroen (May 20, 2017)

Superman said:


> The feeling that has no feelings.



Talking gibberish won't help you here.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 20, 2017)

It's not as simple as that.

Anyway, if anyone wants in, just PM me.


----------



## Jeroen (May 20, 2017)

Superman said:


> do not forget the face of your father.




Such a nice thing to say.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Talking gibberish won't help you here.



 It will, because you won't look any further in to it.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's not as simple as that.
> 
> Anyway, if anyone wants in, just PM me.



 Patience DDL, make it simple.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> If anyone else wants to join my game, I'm still in dire need of replacements.
> 
> I currently have 2, but they are both in the "likely don't have time for your game but I'll see what I can do" camp. Can't blame them, but that leaves me in a difficult position.
> 
> @Crugyr @Underworld Broker @God @Elder WAD @Aries @Zeit



ill play if you dont mind a halfhearted attempt


----------



## Jeroen (May 20, 2017)

Superman said:


> It will, because you won't look any further in to it.



Once again, you're right.

You know me too well.


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 20, 2017)

Superman said:


> @Underworld Broker feels like you are bursting to say nothing over there.



Too lazy to write smth 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> If anyone else wants to join my game, I'm still in dire need of replacements.
> 
> I currently have 2, but they are both in the "likely don't have time for your game but I'll see what I can do" camp. Can't blame them, but that leaves me in a difficult position.
> 
> @Crugyr @Underworld Broker @God @Elder WAD @Aries @Zeit





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Yes I'm aware some of the people above have already said no but I gotta do what I gotta do.



Hmm, i still can't join  .... let me ask some other peeps @Shanksette @pou @Rail , join his game, viole, Ratchet and potato are there too


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 20, 2017)

would be cool to see a Fate game here


----------



## Jeroen (May 20, 2017)

> too lazy to write something 
> doubleposts


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 20, 2017)

Did that on purpose, heh


----------



## Jeroen (May 20, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Did that on purpose, heh



That sounds like an excuse I'd make.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 20, 2017)

It does sound like something Jeroen would do. 

> Jeroen


----------



## Zeit (May 20, 2017)

@Dragon D. Luffy sorry mate, I try to only play one Mafia game at a time and Bleach is launching in the next few days so they'd overlap.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rail (May 21, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Too lazy to write smth
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhh, when is the game starting? Needa know that to say if I can play or not


----------



## Viole (May 21, 2017)

Rail said:


> Uhh, when is the game starting? Needa know that to say if I can play or not


Game is ongoing day 2

Tho no slack will be allowed in either of games


----------



## Jeroen (May 21, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> It does sound like something Jeroen would do.
> 
> > Jeroen



Oh look, it's Manlio.

> Manlio


----------



## Magic (May 21, 2017)

Superman said:


> Chill, it is the weekend


I've been out most of the day, life is good. =]


----------



## Magic (May 21, 2017)

I come back and like nothing changed in the mafia game


----------



## Rail (May 21, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Game is ongoing day 2
> 
> Tho no slack will be allowed in either of games


Can't play :

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (May 21, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Too lazy to write smth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, senpai. Can't afford playing 2 games atm

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 21, 2017)

The things I'd do to Nyxx.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (May 21, 2017)

didn't realize he was the black hole sun dude.....

~_~ love his music RIP


----------



## Magic (May 21, 2017)

that slight tone change at 3:08 

FEELS SO GOOD


----------



## Magic (May 21, 2017)

Kundalini rising~


----------



## Magic (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Underworld Broker (May 21, 2017)

wondering if you heard that song already @EvilPotatoCat


----------



## Gibbs (May 21, 2017)

Anyone heard from Soultaker lately?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 21, 2017)

He was kidnapped by the same organization that took away Marco.

WPK managed to escape from them, but they brainwashed him so that he won't tell where it is, and won't play mafia anymore.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 21, 2017)

The organization is named Wizards of the Coast. They told me Larian might abduct me later this year:

Thread

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 21, 2017)

@WolfPrinceKiba 

I should have a response to your feedback in the next 2 days or so.


----------



## Magic (May 21, 2017)

@Toxic Saiyan

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (May 21, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> The organization is named Wizards of the Coast. They told me Larian might abduct me later this year:
> 
> Thread


OhOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH

awesome.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 21, 2017)

The first game was amazing and just the improvements to the base game for Divinity Original Sin 2 made it a clear GotY contender. This mode makes it a Game of the Forever contender.


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (May 22, 2017)

RemChu said:


> @Toxic Saiyan


Bruh... that song was amazing!


----------



## Evil C.C. (May 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> wondering if you heard that song already @EvilPotatoCat



Was on my reply for few hours like 2-3months ago

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (May 22, 2017)

@Underworld Broker


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2017)

fuck it's midnight and I googled this
this?

...........................

...

...
it's open 24/7.....


melt in ur mouth fresh donuts


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2017)

stick ur dick in the donut hole good


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2017)

Crazy dude followed me into the donut place. 1 am here. Lol he is making a huge scene.


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2017)

Fuck I may have t order an uer home even though short walk. Fuck this dude. Crazy black guy


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2017)

Oh lord I should record this, it's like cops good.


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2017)

"Call dah Ambahlance"


----------



## White Wolf (May 22, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2017)

I'm wearing all fucking black with a black hoodie and you going to stalk me? 

WTF

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 22, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> @Underworld Broker



I think you did show me that one already  1-2 months ago


----------



## God (May 22, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I'm wearing all fucking black with a black hoodie and you going to stalk me?
> 
> WTF



Fucking lol 

This hits close to home. You're still in San Francisco?


----------



## God (May 22, 2017)

"I'm wearing all black hoodie and this guy wants to stalk me" 

Fuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (May 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I think you did show me that one already  1-2 months ago



Oh then i must have showed you the one you posted too since i was spaming those 2 at that time.


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2017)

God said:


> Fucking lol
> 
> This hits close to home. You're still in San Francisco?


Yup, fly back to boston in 6 days.

Woo~ This fucking urban jungle.


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2017)

Yeah exactly, I was thinking

"I feel like a wolf in the wild"

Like I'm the danger kind of mentality, and this dude going to trail me.

IM THE DANGER 

I didn't think I was exuding fear, more like excitement, but whatever I attract weirdos it seems.


----------



## God (May 22, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Yup, fly back to boston in 6 days.
> 
> Woo~ This fucking urban jungle.





RemChu said:


> Yeah exactly, I was thinking
> 
> "I feel like a wolf in the wild"
> 
> ...



HOLY SHIT THIS HAS HAPPENED TO ME 

Finally someone understands.

I'm not too far from Boston, we should link.


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Crazy people everywhere
> 
> Why are getting donuts at this time anyways



C
r
a
v
i
n
g
s


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2017)

God said:


> HOLY SHIT THIS HAS HAPPENED TO ME
> 
> Finally someone understands.
> 
> I'm not too far from Boston, we should link.



Yeah, meeting you would be cool. 
If you've interacted a bunch with someone online, it's like meeting a long lost friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2017)

I couldn't even savor/enjoy the donut thanks to all that chaos.

The night before was good.


beer and game at bar
had Soju and Fried chicken w/ friends in a Korean place with k pop videos playing on the wall

So-chi

then i walked home, stopped at bobs, fresh melt in ur mouth donut.



walked home slightly buzzed, played Injustice 2 with a neighbor on the couch.

'


it was like soooo good 

only thing that would have made it better is some XXX.


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2017)

but 
yeah

dressed all black
hood up

DONT FUCKING TALK TO ME


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2017)

anyways ima go to sleep.

too much excitement.

3 am


----------



## God (May 22, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Yeah, meeting you would be cool.
> If you've interacted a bunch with someone online, it's like meeting a long lost friend.


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (May 22, 2017)

Up in here at St. Louis... nowhere near anyone, besides maybe @Ai I think...

But yeah man, fuck dat weirdo @RemChu


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 22, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> Up in here at St. Louis... nowhere near anyone, besides maybe @Ai I think...
> 
> But yeah man, fuck dat weirdo @RemChu



 No Remchu...don't fuck that weirdo....you do not know what you might catch from him.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 3


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (May 22, 2017)

Superman said:


> No Remchu...don't fuck that weirdo....you do not know what you might catch from him.


... you know what I meant


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 22, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> ... you know what I meant



 Jeez tough crowd...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (May 22, 2017)

I stayed in San fran for a couple months and seen all kinds of crazy shit. LOL I was weak on the shit I saw. I wish I remember the name of the street it was on. It was near Market Street. I had fun there and wasn't scared whatsoever and walked everywhere at all times of the night. I plan to go back again someday soon and really explore more.

Now, I didn't fuck around in St. Louis at the greyhound station. Mothafuckas crazy around there.


----------



## Crugyr (May 22, 2017)

live in a nice small town. the most we have here is a kid who tried to take tires off a car.

At 2PM.

From his Parents car.

With a hammer.


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (May 22, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I stayed in San fran for a couple months and seen all kinds of crazy shit. LOL I was weak on the shit I saw. I wish I remember the name of the street it was on. It was near Market Street. I had fun there and wasn't scared whatsoever and walked everywhere at all times of the night. I plan to go back again someday soon and really explore more.
> 
> Now, I didn't fuck around in St. Louis at the greyhound station. Mothafuckas crazy around there.


Damn you decently close to me.


----------



## Lord Tentei (May 22, 2017)

Nah, I'm not in Saint Louis. This was years ago in my travels. I'm in KY right now which is where I live. I'm from Ohio.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 22, 2017)

Only ones I know in Cali is Aries, Frooba, and Jessica(MOM)


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (May 22, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Nah, I'm not in Saint Louis. This was years ago in my travels. I'm in KY right now which is where I live. I'm from Ohio.


Damn it I meant to say *were *you WERE decently close to me... fucking mobile...


----------



## Dr. White (May 22, 2017)

Lmao something like that would happen to Rem. I can see him sitting in the shop like a stock shy anime girl trying to avoid eye contact and stay low key while waiting for his doughnuts 

I'm a legit alley cat. Raised near the "hood" of my city but far enough from it that most of my interactions were via friends. Moved into the "hood once" when my stepdad was a crip (boy that was fun), and attended private school most my life, switched from 5th to 7th grade, and was like "nah fuck that" so I switched back fro 8th grade through all of high school. Also had a ton of friends who lived in the rich west end of town, so my friend interactions were amazing lmao.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (May 22, 2017)

Oh being in Jail in Vegas I actually made alot of Crip and Blood friends. Was an interesting bunch. lol


----------



## Dr. White (May 22, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Oh being in Jail in Vegas I actually made alot of Crip and Blood friends. Was an interesting bunch. lol


lmao did being in drunk in Vegas unleash your rage potential?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 22, 2017)

@Dr. White where do you live? And don't say look at location or my profile.



Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Oh being in Jail in Vegas I actually made alot of Crip and Blood friends. Was an interesting bunch. lol



 Yeah you would be the one to be arrested.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 22, 2017)

Superman said:


> @Dr. White where do you live? And don't say look at location or my profile.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you would be the one to be arrested.


I currently live in State College, PA for Uni, but I'm from the Lehigh Valley (also in PA). So closest person to me that I know of would by Psychic.


----------



## Crugyr (May 22, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> I currently live in State College, PA for Uni, but I'm from the Lehigh Valley (also in PA). So closest person to me that I know of would by Psychic.


uuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh whatttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Crugyr (May 22, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> I currently live in State College, PA for Uni, but I'm from the Lehigh Valley (also in PA). So closest person to me that I know of would by Psychic.


Penn State?


----------



## Dr. White (May 22, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> Penn State?


Yessir


----------



## Viole (May 22, 2017)

Inb4 crug and white met each other in rl but cucks dunno who they are here


----------



## Crugyr (May 22, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Yessir


damnnn bro. I went to slippery rock PA. i actually live in middle PA by williamsport. im an hour away from state college haha


----------



## Lord Tentei (May 22, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> lmao did being in drunk in Vegas unleash your rage potential?



Actually, it's legal on the strip to be drinking with open flask which I often did, but also did it everywhere. No, what I got in trouble for WAS way more serious than a simple drinking issue. We won't go into that though. It's in my past.



Superman said:


> @Dr. White where do you live? And don't say look at location or my profile.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you would be the one to be arrested.



Not by my choice.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 22, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> I currently live in State College, PA for Uni, but I'm from the Lehigh Valley (also in PA). So closest person to me that I know of would by Psychic.



 You don't want to meet @Psychic . She has that Philly attitude and will fuck you up psychically.


----------



## Dr. White (May 22, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> damnnn bro. I went to slippery rock PA. i actually live in middle PA by williamsport. im an hour away from state college haha


Ayyye PA is teh besto. Although central PA can be a bit hickish in a lot of parts. But damn you're like an hour away, so I guess you overtake Psy as closest.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 22, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Not by my choice.



 It better not have been for someone.


----------



## Crugyr (May 22, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Ayyye PA is teh besto. Although central PA can be a bit hickish in a lot of parts. But damn you're like an hour away, so I guess you overtake Psy as closest.


we have a lot of amish around here. not fun sometimes when driving. but damn i didnt think people were that close. and Psy in Philly, damn. things ya learn


----------



## Viole (May 22, 2017)

Superman said:


> You don't want to meet @Psychic . She has that Philly attitude and will fuck you up psychically.


Isn't that good thing tho


----------



## Lord Tentei (May 22, 2017)

Nah, it was on accord of my actions. No one got harmed. Though I didn't rat people out either despite them wanting me to. I laughed and did my punk ass time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 22, 2017)

Superman said:


> You don't want to meet @Psychic . She has that Philly attitude and will fuck you up psychically.


 as long as she isn't from any of the boroughs of new york I'd been fine  , I met plenty of philly/new yorkers in my lifetime, and spent some time up there 

I doubt that's psychic


----------



## White Wolf (May 22, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> as long as she isn't from any of the boroughs of new york I'd been fine  , I met plenty of philly/new yorkers in my lifetime, and spent some time up there
> 
> I doubt that's psychic


That looks like @God

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 22, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> we have a lot of amish around here. not fun sometimes when driving. but damn i didnt think people were that close. and Psy in Philly, damn. things ya learn


Lmao the amish are GOAT. They just waltz around all horse and buggy like "fuck it". getting special lanes and shit.


----------



## God (May 22, 2017)

Had to drive through pa last year for a wedding. The state just went on forever


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (May 22, 2017)

So you two ever gonna decide to meet up one day and hang out since you are not too far from each other?


----------



## White Wolf (May 22, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Lmao the amish are GOAT. They just waltz around all *horse and buggy like "fuck it".* getting special lanes and shit.




Sounds like gypsies where I live, but they say fuck it, fuck you, fuck your mother and her house.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (May 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> That looks like @God



Bastard 



Dr. White said:


> Lmao the amish are GOAT. They just waltz around all horse and buggy like "fuck it". getting special lanes and shit.



Yooooo I saw a bunch of the Amish people during that trip


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 22, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Isn't that good thing tho



 Go say that to her face and get tossed.



Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Nah, it was on accord of my actions. No one got harmed. Though I didn't rat people out either despite them wanting me to. I laughed and did my punk ass time.



 It is cool then since it does not sound like it was anything to serious.



Dr. White said:


> as long as she isn't from any of the boroughs of new york I'd been fine  , I met plenty of philly/new yorkers in my lifetime, and spent some time up there
> 
> I doubt that's psychic



 Who knows...have you talked to her? She can be intense.


----------



## Crugyr (May 22, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Lmao the amish are GOAT. They just waltz around all horse and buggy like "fuck it". getting special lanes and shit.


i know they dont give a shit at all. i think they have meetings where they plan out when and where they will amish around on the road in your way by carts of 3 or 4

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crugyr (May 22, 2017)

God said:


> Had to drive through pa last year for a wedding. The state just went on forever


did you go on 80? because that shit is the worst. just nothingness


----------



## Dr. White (May 22, 2017)

God said:


> Had to drive through pa last year for a wedding. The state just went on forever


lmao there is the east coast, then the cities turn into countryside, until you get to State College (which is surrounded by country), and then Pittisburgh. Everything in between is either white detroit, farmers, victorian esque nice cities, or state parks.


----------



## Viole (May 22, 2017)

@Psychic supey wants some special beating from you


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 22, 2017)

@nfcnorth why is it I feel you have been here longer then 2013?



Viole1369 said:


> @Psychic supey wants some special beating from you



 She won't show she is busy doing stuff.


----------



## Viole (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Crugyr (May 22, 2017)

@Psychic needs to come talk with the rest of us PA peeps


----------



## White Wolf (May 22, 2017)

Sucks living seven billion miles away from anyone I'd want to meet

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (May 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Sucks living seven billion miles away from anyone I'd want to meet


Implying anyone wants to meet you even if u were 7 metre away


----------



## White Wolf (May 22, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Implying anyone wants to meet you even if u were 7 metre away




gonna kms

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 22, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Implying anyone wants to meet you even if u were 7 metre away



 I thought you were going...away.


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (May 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> gonna kms


You now have crippling depression...


Cool.


----------



## White Wolf (May 22, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> You now have crippling depression...
> 
> 
> Cool.


It's okay, I've had it since I was 13.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (May 22, 2017)

Guess what guys?


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (May 22, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Guess what guys?


What?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (May 22, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> What?

Reactions: Ningen 3


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (May 22, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 22, 2017)

Part of me wants to host a round again after so many years
Part of me's like eh naw... so much effort.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (May 22, 2017)

@RemChu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nfcnorth (May 22, 2017)

Superman said:


> @nfcnorth why is it I feel you have been here longer then 2013?
> 
> 
> 
> She won't show she is busy doing stuff.


It feels that way to me to


----------



## Dr. White (May 22, 2017)

Wondering what my next mafia game should be  Got it down to oldschool CN cartoons, the mystical FMA game, possibly Durarara, or maybe even a United States game based on states/regions.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 22, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Wondering what my next mafia game should be  Got it down to oldschool CN cartoons, the mystical FMA game, possibly Durarara, or maybe even a United States game based on states/regions.


How about KYS Mafia?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (May 22, 2017)

How about someone do a horror mafia game where the mafias are iconic horror icons and the town are iconic people from horror movies?


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (May 22, 2017)

Ai said:


> Midwesterners?


Yep, St. Louis MO


----------



## nfcnorth (May 22, 2017)

I am in minnersota


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 22, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> Yep, St. Louis MO


Omaha, NE


----------



## Crugyr (May 22, 2017)

Do a tower of god game


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (May 22, 2017)

Ai said:


> Omaha, NE


Aye you're just upstate from me probably a 3 hour drive.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 22, 2017)

A ToG game would be lit


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (May 22, 2017)

Would love to see a My Hero Academia Mafia game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 22, 2017)

If ya think Cr's DB games are bad....do NOT ask him to do a Teen Titans game....

@Aries


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 22, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> Aye you're just upstate from me probably a 3 hour drive.


I didn't realize that was such a short drive.


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Wondering what my next mafia game should be  Got it down to oldschool CN cartoons, the mystical FMA game, possibly Durarara, *or maybe even a United States game based on states/regions.*


Too real


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 22, 2017)

US game.. 

Would the South be the mafia?


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> @RemChu


Really grew on me by the end there.

Good stuff, good stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2017)

Oh someone was recording :0


that concert i went to like 2 weeks ago.

I know all the words to Bring you my love, sang the entire thing ~_~


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2017)

she can't dance to save her life though...

love her music though.


last vid


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2017)

Fuck I have a lot to do for one final.
....

.
.
.
.
I won't be super active until Monday.
I plan to make some mafia games the following week.

Alien Covenant  (Generic ish)
speed read ToG and make a game of the first major arcs. I'm way behind on any of the newer developments.
(RM)

Might make various flavored Generic games after that too based on random stuff.


----------



## White Wolf (May 23, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> Would love to see a My Hero Academia Mafia game.


I could do it  
Maybe s1, 20ish player game

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (May 23, 2017)

I tell you what. Come next years mafia awards I should be nominated for alot of iconic mafia moments damn it.


----------



## White Wolf (May 23, 2017)

Are there any games planned for after DDL's and Viole's?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (May 23, 2017)

Might host another one


----------



## Lord Genome (May 23, 2017)

Did Marco ever come back or is he still Mia


----------



## White Wolf (May 23, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


> Did Marco ever come back or is he still Mia

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Genome (May 23, 2017)




----------



## God (May 23, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


>



Lggggg


----------



## Aries (May 23, 2017)

Superman said:


> If ya think Cr's DB games are bad....do NOT ask him to do a Teen Titans game....
> 
> @Aries



They are not ready for a prime CR game. Such a game traumatized DDL, turned Laix straight for a week or two, and made ST contemplate changing his sets. Truly a game of such magnitude would break the mafia section


----------



## Viole (May 23, 2017)

Aries said:


> They are not ready for a prime CR game. Such a game traumatized DDL, turned Laix straight for a week or two, and made ST contemplate changing his sets. Truly a game of such magnitude would break the mafia section


You free? I really need a sub and you are only one left from sub list


----------



## Aries (May 23, 2017)

I will be hosting though the 2017 NF Mafia Platinum Cup/Championships.


----------



## Aries (May 23, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> You free? I really need a sub and you are only one left from sub list



I am freeish atm, I can play


----------



## Viole (May 23, 2017)

Aries said:


> I am freeish atm, I can play


Hooking you up. Catch up to thread 350~ posts .


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (May 23, 2017)

Aries said:


> They are not ready for a prime CR game. Such a game traumatized DDL, turned Laix straight for a week or two, and made ST contemplate changing his sets. Truly a game of such magnitude would break the mafia section


I'll be searching for that game... sounds like your game got some interesting results...


----------



## Aries (May 23, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> I'll be searching for that game... sounds like your game got some interesting results...



Basically what happened was Larry had a ability to become to host of the game and make a ability of his choosing. Larry gave his power to someone making them OP but truth was it was designed to control them and their new abilities. Larry gets killed and replaced back in with another character ala mafia.

So the Brotherhood of Evil Mafia had a ability to negate aka genericfy everyone for one cycle but also the ability to steal the abilities of 1 or 2 players they genericfied. They chose the player Larry gave his powers too and basically brought back every player that was killed off by him. So the brotherhood of evil had zombies who could not be killed or lynched and could protect the mafia from majority of actions. Half the players were raging and the other half who had expirence in my games were loling.

All hope is lost only for the power of the mafia gods to allow a loophole to be used. Since Larry was brought back he used his abilities to self destruct the role and kill the zombies and mafias protection only to be revealed Larry new role was trigon and they kill raven right after and he is unleashed. Trigon was like a proto Zamasu fusion as once he appears everyone is genericfied except for him, gets like 2 or 3 kills a cycle/ hour and turned into his minions except for a few players. Which lead to some people ragequitting before coming back to end the game. Lots of laughs were had and rage.

Its become quite "infamous" though if you look at previous 's games before that one it was just usual CR game shenagens. Hence my king of troll hosting moniker

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (May 23, 2017)

Aries said:


> Basically what happened was Larry had a ability to become to host of the game and make a ability of his choosing. Larry gave his power to someone making them OP but truth was it was designed to control them and their new abilities. Larry gets killed and replaced back in with another character ala mafia.
> 
> So the Brotherhood of Evil Mafia had a ability to negate aka genericfy everyone for one cycle but also the ability to steal the abilities of 1 or 2 players they genericfied. They chose the player Larry gave his powers too and basically brought back every player that was killed off by him. So the brotherhood of evil had zombies who could not be killed or lynched and could protect the mafia from majority of actions. Half the players were raging and the other half who had expirence in my games were loling.
> 
> ...


That is LIT, i need a link to that shit.


----------



## Aries (May 23, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> That is LIT, i need a link to that shit.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 23, 2017)

God said:


> Lggggg



Cubert my boy


----------



## nfcnorth (May 23, 2017)

Playing 3 games at the same time is a little rough


----------



## Viole (May 23, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Playing 3 games at the same time is a little rough


 playing 3 hosting 1 ,soon 4th


----------



## nfcnorth (May 23, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> playing 3 hosting 1 ,soon 4th


Not something I would be able to do.


----------



## White Wolf (May 23, 2017)

Viole can do it cos he only shitposts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (May 23, 2017)

Well I'm in holiday rn so kinda could host two and play 5-7 at same time tbf


----------



## Tiger (May 23, 2017)

And be a contributing player in...1 of them?


----------



## Viole (May 23, 2017)

Law said:
			
		

> And be a contributing player in...1 of them?


In all. My first rule of playing mafia is never inatifag. I utterly hate inactifagging or coasting from the core and never perform it regardless of alignment. It is a insult to host and as a host myself I know how it feels like to make a setup with consideration and then see it get destroyed in front of your eyes because people can't bother to play game they signed up for.

When I sign up I consider my time commitment priorly. Right now I'm free 24/7 . It takes an avg of ,2 hr per game . Pretty easy handling if I may say.


In hindsight I am also pretty hated because I utterly detest chronic lurkers and will spare no chance to call them out


----------



## Tiger (May 23, 2017)

I don't consider "not flaking" to be the definition of contribution.

Playing more games inevitably divides your attention by that many times. That's a fact of simple math, and therefore-- the more games played simultaneously, the closer someone comes to being useless in all of them...even if they make sure not to be modkilled.


----------



## Tiger (May 23, 2017)

Some people use this tactic to sign up for a large number of games because they figure it's more chance to get a good role. Then they focus more time on that game.

And to me, that straight up sucks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viole (May 23, 2017)

While you are correct in your analysis it does depend.

For me I can divide and keep my attention due to being used to such tasks in course of my study .

5 atleast is no problem for me at current time .

Oh I am not role ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) at all. I don't care if I am God father or vanilla. I play with same dedication as far as I am concerned.

The las games I played was me having vanilla town in 2 generic and weak sauce in dbz and I think  I did fairly well ( well I do admit I have troubles reading certain people but that's more of experience thing imo since mafia is around lets see 6-8 months old thing to me)
To me it's more of newbie excitement. I see a lot of games ,players ,method to improve myself, unique setups. Hard to stop really .


----------



## Tiger (May 23, 2017)

You are an exception, then.

Personally, I always had the rule that I would only play one game at a time. And if I were to break the rule, it would only be one extra game-- and usually on a different site.

I have too much shit going on right now to play even _one_ game-- let alone 5.


----------



## Viole (May 23, 2017)

I do hope I stay that way till I have time so I can be satisfied in mafia 

Adult life is harsh in this regard so not surprised you don't have time at this point tbh


Prolly a month or two later I'll be back to 2~ game at once routine till life allows me to


----------



## God (May 23, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


> Cubert my boy



Where have you been


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2017)

But seriously, is Soultaker okay?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 24, 2017)

Aries said:


> Basically what happened was Larry had a ability to become to host of the game and make a ability of his choosing. Larry gave his power to someone making them OP but truth was it was designed to control them and their new abilities. Larry gets killed and replaced back in with another character ala mafia.
> 
> So the Brotherhood of Evil Mafia had a ability to negate aka genericfy everyone for one cycle but also the ability to steal the abilities of 1 or 2 players they genericfied. They chose the player Larry gave his powers too and basically brought back every player that was killed off by him. So the brotherhood of evil had zombies who could not be killed or lynched and could protect the mafia from majority of actions. Half the players were raging and the other half who had expirence in my games were loling.
> 
> ...



Basically what happened is that mafia was lynch-proof. We tried to lynch them for 6 consecutive days and they never died. Then CR gave let a townie make an ability and they made one called "makes town win the game" which CR allowed because he thought it would make a cool write-up. He used it and town won the game.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 24, 2017)

That game sounds like worth reading


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (May 24, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> That game sounds like worth reading


it's fucking hilarious looking at them getting so pissed


----------



## White Wolf (May 24, 2017)

Okay, My Hero Academia roles done. 

As soon as DDL and/or the scrub king finish their round can host it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> That game sounds like worth reading





Toxic Saiyan said:


> it's fucking hilarious looking at them getting so pissed



 Don't encourage CR....


----------



## Leorion (May 24, 2017)

Is this the general chat?



Elder WAD said:


> not too much of a fan of ppl giving input as they're reading/catching up



It was because day was ending, and wanted to get my thoughts in before I forgot.


----------



## White Wolf (May 24, 2017)

Leorion said:


> Is this the general chat?



ya

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 24, 2017)

no discussion about game pertinent info allowed tho~


----------



## Lord Genome (May 24, 2017)

God said:


> Where have you been



Working 

Feels bad


Gibbs said:


> But seriously, is Soultaker okay?



????


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 24, 2017)

Superman said:


> Don't encourage CR....



But he's a chill host and his games are fun, I have to encourage people

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


> Working
> 
> Feels bad



 Haha welcome to the real world.



Underworld Broker said:


> But he's a chill host and his games are fun, I have to encourage people



 He is a @God damn troll and I have been trying to squash that rubbish out of him for years, but seeing how both DragonBall games went...


----------



## Catamount (May 24, 2017)

It took me ages to understand that Broki is Underworld Broker.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Catamount (May 24, 2017)

Now those two ratings make me think that I am wrong still

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 3


----------



## White Wolf (May 24, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Now those two ratings make me think that I am wrong still


Not wrong just there's no "slow" rating

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (May 24, 2017)

I am slow but fuck you


----------



## Gibbs (May 24, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


> Working
> 
> Feels bad
> 
> ...


None of us in the wrestling thread have seen him for about a month. He hasn't posted on NF in a long time. I do hope he's alright.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 24, 2017)

@Superman : Where is that response to my feedbqck


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> @Superman : Where is that response to my feedbqck



 I will get to it in an hour. I have been distracted.


----------



## Crugyr (May 24, 2017)

Catamount said:


> It took me ages to understand that Broki is Underworld Broker.


that is so sad. you are sad. a sad little kitty


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> that is so sad. you are sad. a sad little kitty



 Jeez....kick her while she is down why don't you....


----------



## Crugyr (May 24, 2017)

Superman said:


> Jeez....kick her while she is down why don't you....


but its just a cat. so its okay

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viole (May 24, 2017)

Crugyr and cata be like


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> but its just a cat. so its okay





Viole1369 said:


> Crugyr and cata be like



 Have you two ever heard of the Tale.....of Persecuted and his Dad?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crugyr (May 25, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Crugyr and cata be like


hmmmmm


Superman said:


> Have you two ever heard of the Tale.....of Persecuted and his Dad?


ive heard the tale of superman and the kryptonite shoved down his throat


----------



## Viole (May 25, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> ive heard the tale of superman and the kryptonite shoved up his ass



silly crugyr making typos ,so i fixed it for you


----------



## Catamount (May 25, 2017)

Lol prosecuted

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Crugyr (May 25, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Lol prosecuted


i expected more from you


Viole1369 said:


> silly crugyr making typos ,so i fixed it for you


you are so kind


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> ive heard the tale of superman and the kryptonite shoved down his





Viole1369 said:


> silly crugyr making typos ,so i fixed it for you



 Did you two just give each other a coded gay signal to each other? I do not want to hear your sick fantasies involving ass play.



Catamount said:


> Lol prosecuted



 Cat knows it...but I can not seem to find the topic containing that moment.

@Reznor or @Law would either of ya know where the convo involving Persecuted and his Father has gone?


----------



## Viole (May 25, 2017)

Superman said:


> Did you two just give each other a coded gay signal to each other? I do not want to hear your sick fantasies involving ass play.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awww vasto getting his fantasies mixed with us , how cute


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> awww vasto getting his fantasies mixed with us , how cute



 Viole I am not interested.


----------



## Catamount (May 25, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> i expected more from you
> 
> you are so kind


It's about nf member what else did you expect 
Besides autocorrect lol


----------



## Catamount (May 25, 2017)

Superman said:


> Viole I am not interested.


Damn dude
How cruel


----------



## Viole (May 25, 2017)

Superman said:


> Viole I am not interested.


implying anyone would be remotely interested in you in first place


----------



## Crugyr (May 25, 2017)

Superman said:


> Did you two just give each other a coded gay signal to each other? I do not want to hear your sick fantasies involving ass play.


*asks if we gave a coded gay signal*
*finds the signal he calls gay*
*making him gay for finding it*

Come on supes you are making this too easy


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> implying anyone would be remotely interested in you in first place



 That is your defense mechanism kicking in after a rejection. Get over it Viole.


----------



## Crugyr (May 25, 2017)

Superman said:


> Viole I am not interested.


supes is being mean today, playing hard to get i see


----------



## Viole (May 25, 2017)

Superman said:


> That is your defense mechanism kicking in after a rejection. Get over it Viole.


>wanting you

I rather kms tbh tbf


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> *asks if we gave a coded gay signal*
> *finds the signal he calls gay*
> *making him gay for finding it*
> 
> Come on supes you are making this too easy



 That makes no sense crugyr. Go over your process again.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> >wanting you
> 
> I rather kms tbh tbf



 Now you are being tsundere.


----------



## Viole (May 25, 2017)

Supes is sure thirsty today


----------



## Crugyr (May 25, 2017)

Superman said:


> That makes no sense crugyr. Go over your process again.


you think there was a gay signal. You found the signal. So if you think we had a gay signal, then you would be gay for finding it. tsk tsk supes


----------



## Catamount (May 25, 2017)

Lmao this bullying is so enjoyable to read


----------



## Crugyr (May 25, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Lmao this bullying is so enjoyable to read


seems like he quit


----------



## Jeroen (May 25, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> seems like he quit



Maybe he went to bed. 
Crying himself to sleep.
You bullies!

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Viole (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Catamount (May 25, 2017)

I think I am going to be homeless


----------



## Viole (May 25, 2017)

Catamount said:


> I think I am going to be homeless


Awww if you dont bite I could put you in


----------



## Catamount (May 25, 2017)

In a box or in a misery


----------



## Viole (May 25, 2017)

why not both


----------



## Catamount (May 25, 2017)

Cause fuck you


----------



## Viole (May 25, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Dr. White (May 25, 2017)

what a filler fight

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 25, 2017)

Should I finish the second half of Durarara? Heard there's a steep drop off


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 25, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Should I finish the second half of Durarara? Heard there's a steep drop off


I'm planning to start it over, and watch the new seasons so I hope not.


----------



## Magic (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Magic (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Magic (May 26, 2017)

Last day of class .
no sleep
caffeine in veins :0
just finished last papah


----------



## Magic (May 26, 2017)




----------



## SinRaven (May 26, 2017)

You guys are sickos for bullying poor Vasto!

Don't worry, @Superman, there's nothing wrong with being gay


----------



## Catamount (May 26, 2017)

So not late, Sin.


----------



## Viole (May 26, 2017)

Need a sub in bleach game if anyone is free to play


----------



## SinRaven (May 26, 2017)

Thank you. I have quite the reputation for doing things on time! Hell, I have quite the reputation for doing things at all!


----------



## Catamount (May 26, 2017)

Sub in Sin.
Show how things are done. On time.


----------



## SinRaven (May 26, 2017)

Sub in where?


----------



## SinRaven (May 26, 2017)

Oh. Lol.


----------



## Catamount (May 26, 2017)

Sub in the game in the timely manner. You can do it.


----------



## SinRaven (May 26, 2017)

Euh sure @Viole1369, if you don't mind me being around for 2 hours a day max.

Or maybe I could also try and post during breaks.

But I'm not gonna read up. Ain't got the time for that.

And I also demand payment up front!

And my room better be filled with white roses and it should smell like a rainy day!


----------



## Catamount (May 26, 2017)

You don't have to read the game to play in it plz why so outdated


----------



## Viole (May 26, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Euh sure @Viole1369, if you don't mind me being around for 2 hours a day max.
> 
> Or maybe I could also try and post during breaks.
> 
> ...


Sure I'll hook you up. Just meet post count and should be fine from my end


----------



## SinRaven (May 26, 2017)

True. I'm old-fashioned because I'm old.


----------



## SinRaven (May 26, 2017)

Coming for @Mr. Waffles' gig.


----------



## Catamount (May 26, 2017)

Waffle would have objected.


----------



## Catamount (May 26, 2017)

@Mr. Waffles


----------



## SinRaven (May 26, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Sure I'll hook you up. Just meet post count and should be fine from my end


Great thanks!


----------



## SinRaven (May 26, 2017)

@Nello


----------



## Catamount (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Catamount (May 26, 2017)

@Marco


----------



## SinRaven (May 26, 2017)

Is Marco still dead?


----------



## Jeroen (May 26, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Coming for @Mr. Waffles' gig.



You can have it. Just means less work for me. 



Catamount said:


> Waffle would have objected.





Catamount said:


> @Mr. Waffles



Am I the new @Nello ?


----------



## SinRaven (May 26, 2017)

@Mr. Waffles


----------



## SinRaven (May 26, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Catamount (May 26, 2017)

@Nello is irreplaceable.


----------



## Jeroen (May 26, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Yes.





Catamount said:


> @Nello is irreplaceable.



Let me know when you 2 have reached an agreement on this.

(like you ever will lol)


----------



## SinRaven (May 26, 2017)

Nah, I agree with Cat. @Nello is truly irreplaceable.

You're a good second rate version though.


----------



## Jeroen (May 26, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Nah, I agree with Cat. @Nello is truly irreplaceable.
> 
> You're a good second rate version though.



It seems you really are getting old.
Cause that was some lame insult you got there.


----------



## SinRaven (May 26, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It seems you really are getting old.
> Cause that was some lame insult you got there.


I hope I'll get as old as you


----------



## Jeroen (May 26, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I hope I'll get as old as you



Not if you keep going like this you won't.


----------



## SinRaven (May 26, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Not if you keep going like this you won't.


I only have like 50 more years to go, how hard can it be?


----------



## Jeroen (May 26, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I only have like 50 more years to go, how hard can it be?



Harder than you could ever imagine.


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2017)

The times they are a changing


----------



## Viole (May 27, 2017)

Are they


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> The times they are a changing



 Stop saying that ningen...


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2017)

It is indeed changing, the changing of a guard. While guys like sin, marco, laix, ETT, WPK, ST etc have stepped away from the mafia community a new one as slowly but surely replaced the old one. Guys like vasto, rem, and waffles are players still holding out like fine wine, staying with each gen... The moment they leave their ashes will be used to start a new fire


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2017)

Superman said:


> Stop saying that ningen...



 we old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are at the stairway to mafia heaven


----------



## Viole (May 27, 2017)

6-7 yrs is not old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) tho

that status is reserved for double digits


----------



## Dr. White (May 27, 2017)

Damn you guys have been playing that long? I think i just passed a year like a couple of days ago


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2017)

It is old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) when we consider the time frame when mafia was introduced here on NF.


----------



## Jeroen (May 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> Guys like vasto, rem, and waffles are players still holding out like fine wine, staying with each gen... The moment they leave their ashes will be used to start a new fire



Why aren't you including yourself in this ?
Or WAD for that matter ?


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Why aren't you including yourself in this ?
> Or WAD for that matter ?


 Because we are picky in what games we play in comparison/missed out in at least one mafia gen


----------



## Jeroen (May 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> Because we are picky in what games we play in comparison/missed out in at least one mafia gen


So, you made up some excuses on why you and WAD don't count. 
K.


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> So, you made up some excuses on why you and WAD don't count.
> K.


----------



## Jeroen (May 27, 2017)

Aries said:


>



I have no idea what to make of this.

Other then those are some lame emotes in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2017)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Jeroen (May 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.



That's why I said "in my opinion". 
Taste gonna taste.


----------



## Legend (May 27, 2017)

Hello Assholes


----------



## Jeroen (May 27, 2017)

Legend said:


> Hello Assholes



It's a wild Legend.
Where you been, bro ?


----------



## Legend (May 27, 2017)

Suffering in a pit of despair, I have returned.


----------



## Jeroen (May 27, 2017)

Legend said:


> Suffering in a pit of despair, I have returned.



I'm trying to figure out where this pit of despair is, but drawing a blank. 
Glad to see you back though.


----------



## Legend (May 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm trying to figure out where this pit of despair is, but drawing a blank.
> Glad to see you back though.


Walt Disney World


----------



## Jeroen (May 27, 2017)

Legend said:


> Walt Disney World



That's a pit of despair ?
I thought it was supposed to be the opposite or something.


----------



## Legend (May 27, 2017)

Working there for my internship, broke me


----------



## Jeroen (May 27, 2017)

Legend said:


> Working there for my internship, broke me



Oh... that makes a lot more sense. 
It's over now, so you can repair your mind, body and soul.


----------



## Legend (May 27, 2017)

I gotta find a summer job til i return to uni, I did graduate last week so thats a thing


----------



## Jeroen (May 27, 2017)

Legend said:


> I gotta find a summer job til i return to uni, I did graduate last week so thats a thing



Congrats on graduating!
Just make sure to find a decent summer job, not another pit of despair.


----------



## Legend (May 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Congrats on graduating!
> Just make sure to find a decent summer job, not another pit of despair.


Thanks

The job was only part of the entire shitty situation


----------



## Jeroen (May 27, 2017)

Legend said:


> Thanks
> 
> The job was only part of the entire shitty situation



Still, aim for something better!


----------



## Legend (May 27, 2017)

Will Do

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## nfcnorth (May 27, 2017)

At an anime convenrion and it is pretty awesome. Got to high five with one of the voice actors Chuck Huber at the door. He does Dr. Stein (soul eater) android 17/garlic junior/emperor pilaf (dragon ball) ect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 27, 2017)

Oh hey....it is back.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 27, 2017)

Superman said:


> Oh hey....it is back.



Kinda rude to refer to Legend as "it", wouldn't you say ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Kinda rude to refer to Legend as "it", wouldn't you say ?



 No

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 27, 2017)

Superman said:


> No



Well, you wouldn't, no.
I would.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Well, you wouldn't, no.
> I would.



 That is because you are to lazy to be lazy


----------



## Legend (May 27, 2017)

The beta male is put-off by my presence


----------



## Jeroen (May 27, 2017)

Superman said:


> That is because you are to lazy to be lazy



What does that have to do with anything ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 27, 2017)

Legend said:


> The beta male is put-off by my presence



 Go back to hell (Disney World) where you belong.

 But seriously congrats on the graduation.



Mr. Waffles said:


> What does that have to do with anything ?



 Everything...you should not even be bothered for the details


----------



## Jeroen (May 27, 2017)

Superman said:


> Everything...you should not even be bothered for the details



Yet here I am bothering with the details.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 27, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> At an anime convenrion and it is pretty awesome. Got to high five with one of the voice actors Chuck Huber at the door. He does Dr. Stein (soul eater) android 17/garlic junior/emperor pilaf (dragon ball) ect.



I'm going to one in July. It's called Anime Friends. Third time I go there.

Gonna go to another Pokemon tournament tomorrow, if we're talking about nerd events.

Also congratulations Legbro!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Yet here I am bothering with the details.



 And I am not trying to wait you out.


----------



## nfcnorth (May 27, 2017)

Also met the guy who does axel from kingdom Hearts on his smoke break and chatted with him.

Edit for the record he said hi first. If he didn't would have gave him space.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## nfcnorth (May 27, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm going to one in July. It's called Anime Friends. Third time I go there.
> 
> Gonna go to another Pokemon tournament tomorrow, if we're talking about nerd events.
> 
> Also congratulations Legbro!


Out of curiosity what kind of dubbing do they have in brazil on anime?


----------



## Legend (May 27, 2017)

Superman said:


> Go back to hell (Disney World) where you belong.
> 
> But seriously congrats on the graduation.


Nope.

Thank you


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Also congratulations Legbro!


Thanks


----------



## Cromer (May 27, 2017)

Ladies, gentlemen, otherkin, I bid you greetings


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 27, 2017)

Cromer said:


> Ladies, gentlemen, otherkin, I bid you greetings



 Where the hell have you been?


----------



## God (May 27, 2017)

Never change vastbro


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 27, 2017)

Dawn of the Dead: NF Edition


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 27, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Out of curiosity what kind of dubbing do they have in brazil on anime?



I haven't watched anime in TV for almost 15 years... but the dubbing used to be pretty good. We have some pretty great voice actors.

That's only the voice acting though. We get all the censorship the American dubbing studios make, and sometimes it's pretty terrible. Like in One Piece and Yugioh.

I generally don't like watching dubbed stuff, but I'm fine when it's cartoons, because the job is very profissional, and the original is dubbed anyway.


----------



## Crugyr (May 27, 2017)

I love when old people return. Where is sworder and badalight.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 27, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> I love when old people return. Where is sworder and badalight.



@sworder @Badalight


----------



## Badalight (May 27, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> I love when old people return. Where is sworder and badalight.



I never left.

I was never active in the mafia convo thread really. Just played the games.


----------



## Magic (May 27, 2017)

At gf's place, she actually plays ace attorney....


----------



## Dr. White (May 27, 2017)

Badalight said:


> I never left.
> 
> I was never active in the mafia convo thread really. Just played the games.


Stay and play the next game Bada-princess


----------



## Dr. White (May 27, 2017)

RemChu said:


> At gf's place, she actually plays ace attorney....


Was this the girl you were beefing with a couple of weeks back?

Also check out this banger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 27, 2017)

yup same one,

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (May 27, 2017)

I remember that cartoon, part of looney tunes I think.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 27, 2017)

Badalight said:


> I never left.
> 
> I was never active in the mafia convo thread really. Just played the games.



 This is true...he was always to good for us he said.


----------



## Magic (May 27, 2017)

Ending really nice, 

lol justin bi bird

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 27, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I remember that cartoon, part of looney tunes I think.


yeah it's Merry Melodies set to the drumbeat of TLC's "Waterfalls". The part with the owl's brothers is too lit.


----------



## Dr. White (May 27, 2017)

Like I don't think I've ever gone as hard as this little Owl looks right here


----------



## Badalight (May 27, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Stay and play the next game Bada-princess



I'll play if it's a role madness or has a good theme.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crugyr (May 27, 2017)

join DBZ3

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (May 27, 2017)

All these potential subs for bleach


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2017)

DragonBall Mafia Super Sign ups incoming

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Viole (May 27, 2017)

Which one of you guys up for a small 12-15 man *hellsing* based generic?

I will need  players who wont inactfag or just fluff post 24/7 to get their posts counts in and handle wall of texts .

@Elder WAD @Dr. White @White Wolf @Nighty the Mighty

Rest I dunno who of you all plays generic 
Will have some oj  or well most of them too prolly


----------



## Dr. White (May 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Which one of you guys up for a small 12-15 man hellsing based generic?
> 
> I will need  players who wont inactfag or just fluff post 24/7 to get their posts counts in and handle wall of texts .
> 
> ...


I'm down charlie brown


----------



## Viole (May 27, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> I'm down charlie brown


I would have u auto signed up with wad and wolf even if u weren't bro

Reactions: Like 1 | Ningen 2


----------



## sworder (May 27, 2017)

Auto sign me up to the next game Badalight signs up in


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2017)

DragonBall Mafia Super will likely be inspired by this cross over 

The same way DragonBall Mafia Kai was inspired by that
 DragonBall X One Piece X Toriko OVA


----------



## Viole (May 28, 2017)

@God

I know u want it but I wanted you to admit it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 28, 2017)

sworder said:


> Auto sign me up to the next game Badalight signs up in



Sworder too!?


----------



## God (May 28, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> @God
> 
> I know u want it but I wanted you to admit it



This sounds pretty rapey buddy


----------



## Viole (May 28, 2017)

God said:


> This sounds pretty rapey buddy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 28, 2017)

God said:


> This sounds pretty rapey buddy


I heard rape

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (May 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I heard rape



In soviet Russia, rape hears you


----------



## White Wolf (May 28, 2017)

God said:


> In soviet Russia, rape hears you


In Soviet Russia you don't get raped, you rape

...

 

@God   watch American Gods, son

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (May 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> In Soviet Russia you don't get raped, you rape
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Capeshit


----------



## White Wolf (May 28, 2017)

God said:


> Capeshit


Wut

It doesn't have any superheroes

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (May 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Wut
> 
> It doesn't have any superheroes



I thought it was a D.C. Show 

Wut is it


----------



## Magic (May 28, 2017)

sworder said:


> Auto sign me up to the next game Badalight signs up in


I beat story C of Nier today.

pure sadness.


----------



## Legend (May 28, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (May 28, 2017)

God said:


> Old gods vs new gods?
> 
> I'll add it to the top of list


Yeah like god of war love etc  vs new shit

bit of a spoiler from ep 1

*Spoiler*: __ 



  in ep 1 we see one of the new gods  who is some hipster looking cuck with a vape making smoke signals and the faggotriest haircut in the universe, but he's like the "Cyber God" or "Internet God" some shit... he manifests a digital world around him.


 

It has  some nudity like GoT that  can be weird    though it was kinda hot tbh tbf

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 28, 2017)

Hits right in the feelz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (May 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Yeah like god of war love etc  vs new shit
> 
> bit of a spoiler from ep 1
> 
> ...



That's pretty accurate tbf


----------



## White Wolf (May 28, 2017)

God said:


> That's pretty accurate tbf


Yeah, I read some trivia and

*Spoiler*: __ 



 since the show is based off a novel his character was changed a lot cos so has the internet, he was originally in the novel a fat guy with a long coat and acne (add a fedora for good measure)

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (May 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Yeah, I read some trivia and
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I c


----------



## Magic (May 28, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Hits right in the feelz


The girl with the boomerang, the place we ate at had a plushie of her kitsune demon thing, o.o


----------



## Dr. White (May 28, 2017)

RemChu said:


> The girl with the boomerang, the place we ate at had a plushie of her kitsune demon thing, o.o


Haha that's pretty sick. Is your girl Asian of some sort? And where is japantown?

Also props to the song that got me into Rock in general as a young middle schooler (besides smells like teen spirit)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 28, 2017)




----------



## Dr. White (May 28, 2017)

Oh shit you're still in CA? thought you got back to Boston.


----------



## Magic (May 28, 2017)

i fly
in a few hours in the morning


----------



## sworder (May 28, 2017)

Superman said:


> Sworder too!?


 


RemChu said:


> I beat story C of Nier today.
> 
> pure sadness.


I know rite, it's soooo good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (May 28, 2017)

RemChu said:


> i fly
> in a few hours in the morning


Love can damaged your health


----------



## Catamount (May 28, 2017)

I hope it was a Telepopmusik reference wasn't it


----------



## Jeroen (May 28, 2017)

Superman said:


> And I am not trying to wait you out.



That's a good idea. You'd be waiting forever.



Cromer said:


> Ladies, gentlemen, otherkin, I bid you greetings



Cromey!



Crugyr said:


> I love when old people return.



How do you feel about old people that never leave ?


----------



## Catamount (May 28, 2017)

I migt be staying in this super cheap flat but will have to renovate it with my own expense 
And omfg all those dudes and dudettes I have previously worked with, they are hanging around the district all the time, I can have so much coffee and beer all the time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Catamount (May 28, 2017)

Waffle wtf do you mean


----------



## Viole (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> How do you feel about old people that never leave ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (May 28, 2017)

For their own good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 28, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Waffle wtf do you mean



What ? >.>



Viole1369 said:


>



I've been banned several times, but I'm guessing you mean permed.
Then again, this is NF, so getting permed means nothing.



Catamount said:


> For their own good



Too late for that though.
Waaaay too late.


----------



## White Wolf (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I've been banned several times



Oh? 


Story time, tell us about your adventures grandpa.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Viole (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I've been banned several times, but I'm guessing you mean permed.
> Then again, this is NF, so getting permed means nothing.


is it old man story time


----------



## Viole (May 28, 2017)

fuck this ningen


----------



## Jeroen (May 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Oh?
> 
> 
> Story time, tell us about your adventures grandpa.



This is me you're talking about.
Expecting there to be stories clearly shows you know nothing.


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I've been banned several times



Why ô.o


----------



## Jeroen (May 28, 2017)

You people must be really bored if you think me getting banned is interesting.


----------



## White Wolf (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> This is me you're talking about.
> Expecting there to be stories clearly shows you know nothing.


*sits in Jeromie's lap*

Tell us papa we must know

Reactions: Optimistic 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 28, 2017)

Just wondering how people manage getting banned, i have never been banned before


----------



## Jeroen (May 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> *sits in Jeromie's lap*
> 
> Tell us papa we must know



>.>


----------



## White Wolf (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> >.>

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 28, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Just wondering how people manage getting banned, i have never been banned before



Getting banned isn't that difficult lol.
Ask WAD, he knows.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (May 28, 2017)

@Elder WAD story time


----------



## Jeroen (May 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>



If you're trying to seduce me or something...
I'm not @God , nor @Viole1369 .
So that won't work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> If you're trying to seduce me or something...
> I'm not @God , nor @Viole1369 .
> So that won't work.


I'm waiting for your stories

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> If you're trying to seduce me or something...
> I'm not @God , nor @Viole1369 .
> So that won't work.


>Getting seduced by Black mutt

Rather kms tbh tbf


----------



## God (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> If you're trying to seduce me or something...
> I'm not @God , nor @Viole1369 .
> So that won't work.



Ofc you'd include me in your gay sex stories.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 28, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> >Getting seduced by Black mutt
> 
> Rather kms tbh tbf


kys tbh tbf tbqh

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (May 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> kys tbh tbf tbqh


>tbh

>tbqh in same line

kys tbf


----------



## Jeroen (May 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'm waiting for your stories



Posting spoilers outside of the KL Telegrams, raiding.
There.



Viole1369 said:


> >Getting seduced by Black mutt
> 
> Rather kms tbh tbf



Playing hard to get doesn't work for you.
Everyone knows you be easy.



God said:


> Ofc you'd include me in your gay sex stories.



I just didn't want you to feel left out. That's all.


----------



## hammer (May 28, 2017)

getting banned is easy, tell someone they have a burn face and get banned for a month

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 28, 2017)

hammer said:


> getting banned is easy, tell someone they have a burn face and get banned for a month





KY ?


----------



## hammer (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> KY ?


I went in her thread trying to be nice, me and twenty people got banned for flaming her because I got annoyed with her

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 28, 2017)

hammer said:


> I went in her thread trying to be nice, me and twenty people got banned for flaming her because I got annoyed with her



Justified ban then.


----------



## White Wolf (May 28, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> >tbh
> 
> >tbqh in same line
> 
> kys tbf



tbh tbqh tbf tbRTwy fuck off ningen bitch slop nugget rat muffin cock tease hoe  




Mr. Waffles said:


> Posting spoilers outside of the KL Telegrams, raiding.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>



To this day I claim to be innocent on both accounts.
(because I was)

I blame hammer for the raiding one.


----------



## hammer (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Justified ban then.


I went in trying to tellpeople be nice then she said something and I switched sides


Mr. Waffles said:


> I blame hammer for the raiding one.



wut


----------



## White Wolf (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> To this day I claim to be innocent on both accounts.
> (because I was)
> 
> I blame hammer for the raiding one.


I can relate

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> spoilers



It's like getting to jail for taking a candy from a kid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 28, 2017)

hammer said:


> I went in trying to tellpeople be nice then she said something and I switched sides



Telling people to be nice to her was nice of you, but futile.
I'm surprised you switched sides that easily though. 



> wut



HS's forum. You remember, right ? 


White Wolf said:


> I can relate



Of course you can.


----------



## Jeroen (May 28, 2017)

Catamount said:


> It's like getting to jail for taking a candy from a kid



I know, right.
I wouldn't have gotten banned if the guy in question wasn't butthurt about the spoilers.


----------



## White Wolf (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I know, right.
> I wouldn't have gotten banned if the guy in question wasn't butthurt about the spoilers.


Was it the week Obito was named?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (May 28, 2017)

> reporting someone for spoilers of Vietnamese hand drawn cartoon
NF never change


----------



## hammer (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Telling people to be nice to her was nice of you, but futile.
> I'm surprised you switched sides that easily though.
> 
> 
> ...



I don't remember how easily or hard it was for me to switch

I still call bullshit on getting banned for what I did on ANOTHER website


----------



## Jeroen (May 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Was it the week Obito was named?



No lol.
By then I stopped posting in the KL already.

It was the chapter where we found out that Kisame didn't get decapitated by Killer Bee.


----------



## Jeroen (May 28, 2017)

Catamount said:


> > reporting someone for spoilers of Vietnamese hand drawn cartoon
> NF never change



This was in 2010 though.



hammer said:


> I don't remember how easily or hard it was for me to switch
> 
> I still call bullshit on getting banned for what I did on ANOTHER website



I imagine it was easy for you. 

Well... I want to agree with you, but for some reason I don't. 
I still say we weren't raiding his forum though.


----------



## hammer (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> This was in 2010 though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean I did think she was stupid ever since she thought you can get aids form spit, and she didn't get my sandwich joke in a thread about a man burning down his house because his wife wasn't in the kitchen.

well yea, it was more like hey you copied NF exactly also I wanted to defend, a member(was it remchu, I don't remember)

man I got banned alot that year


----------



## hammer (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> This was in 2010 though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean I did think she was stupid ever since she thought you can get aids form spit, and she didn't get my sandwich joke in a thread about a man burning down his house because his wife wasn't in the kitchen.

well yea, it was more like hey you copied NF exactly also I wanted to defend, a member(was it remchu, I don't remember)

man I got banned alot that year


----------



## God (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I just didn't want you to feel left out. That's all.



I'm never left out


----------



## Jeroen (May 28, 2017)

hammer said:


> I mean I did think she was stupid ever since she thought you can get aids form spit, and she didn't get my sandwich joke in a thread about a man burning down his house because his wife wasn't in the kitchen.
> 
> well yea, it was more like hey you copied NF exactly also I wanted to defend, a member(was it remchu, I don't remember)
> 
> man I got banned alot that year



Well... I got nothing for the aids/spit thing, but the joke though.
> burning
She was probably triggered from that to begin with.

HS was always good for some cheap entertainment. 

Those were some wacky times.


----------



## Jeroen (May 28, 2017)

God said:


> I'm never left out



Because I always include you.


----------



## God (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Because I always include you.



yes you do


----------



## Jeroen (May 28, 2017)

God said:


> yes you do


It's what I do.


----------



## God (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It's what I do.



You're a good waffle


----------



## Jeroen (May 28, 2017)

God said:


> You're a good waffle



I'm at least better than that other one.
Not that that is hard.


----------



## God (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm at least better than that other one.
> Not that that is hard.



What did he do to get himself permed anyways


----------



## Jeroen (May 28, 2017)

God said:


> What did he do to get himself permed anyways



Be himself ?
Idunno.


----------



## God (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Be himself ?
> Idunno.



All I remember is him spamming that rainbow sheep


----------



## hammer (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Well... I got nothing for the aids/spit thing, but the joke though.
> > burning
> She was probably triggered from that to begin with.
> 
> ...


It wasn't even a burn joke, a man actually burned a house down for his wife not being in the kitchen, and I spent 4 pages telling her how I am confused how if there is not computer in her kitchen how is she posting, and it went over her head


yea he threated to hunt me down in a neg and after that neg reported me for flaming


----------



## Jeroen (May 28, 2017)

God said:


> All I remember is him spamming that rainbow sheep



A bannable offense if there ever was one I'd say. 



hammer said:


> It wasn't even a burn joke, a man actually burned a house down for his wife not being in the kitchen, and I spent 4 pages telling her how I am confused how if there is not computer in her kitchen how is she posting, and it went over her head
> 
> 
> yea he threated to hunt me down in a neg and after that neg reported me for flaming



I didn't say it was a burn joke though. The thread was about burning. Surely a trigger for her, non ?
I got nothing else.

Silly HS. Never ceases to amaze.


----------



## hammer (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I didn't say it was a burn joke though. The thread was about burning. Surely a trigger for her, non ?
> I got nothing else.
> 
> Silly HS. Never ceases to amaze.


fair enough


yea, I remember my spiked dildo comment...


----------



## Jeroen (May 28, 2017)

hammer said:


> fair enough
> 
> 
> yea, I remember my spiked dildo comment...



Glad we agree. 

Ah spiked dildos. I vaguely recall something about that.


----------



## hammer (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Glad we agree.
> 
> Ah spiked dildos. I vaguely recall something about that.


he called someone a shit host, I told him in thee paragraphs objectively why he is wrong and a hypocrite, then told him shove a spiked dildo sideways up his candied ass.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (May 28, 2017)

> TFW @Nello never reacted


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 28, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> @Elder WAD story time



idk I've been banned like 30+ times


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 28, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> idk I've been banned like 30+ times



Why ô.o


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 28, 2017)

i used to be very very mean

3-4 of those 30+ were permabans

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 28, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> i used to be very very mean
> 
> 3-4 of those 30+ were permabans


vak mean?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> vak mean?



vako is merely chunin level compared to the stuff i would say to people 

Jeroen knows


----------



## Jeroen (May 28, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> i used to be very very mean
> 
> 3-4 of those 30+ were permabans



Old age mellowed you out eh.


----------



## Jeroen (May 28, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> vako is merely chunin level compared to the stuff i would say to people
> 
> Jeroen knows



I was going to say something similar, but didn't want to tarnish your reputation.


----------



## White Wolf (May 28, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> vako is merely chunin level compared to the stuff i would say to people
> 
> Jeroen knows


I feel.  There's  people I'd be a total cunt to but I don't want problems with my history

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Old age mellowed you out eh.



Old age, conditions in life improving and making me less angry at the world, and apprehension about getting banned again. 

And also befriending most of the staff so they cut me a lot of slack 



Mr. Waffles said:


> I was going to say something similar, but didn't want to tarnish your reputation.



You couldn't tarnish it. Merely varnish it.


----------



## Viole (May 28, 2017)

So Vak learned from Wad


----------



## Jeroen (May 28, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> Old age, conditions in life improving and making me less angry at the world, and apprehension about getting banned again.
> 
> And also befriending most of the staff so they cut me a lot of slack
> 
> ...



I don't recall you ever being apprehensive of getting banned.
Quite the opposite actually.
So, I'll chalk it up to the 1st, 2nd and 4th reason you mentioned and ignore the 3rd. 

Well... tarnish, varnish... it's only 1 letter different, so sure.


----------



## Catamount (May 28, 2017)




----------



## Catamount (May 28, 2017)

Sorry, please, continue.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 28, 2017)

Waffles who were you and Hammer talking about? And what other waffles? I do not remember anything....


----------



## Jeroen (May 28, 2017)

Superman said:


> Waffles who were you and Hammer talking about? And what other waffles? I do not remember anything....



You have to be more specific on the hammer/me thing, cause we talked about more than 1 person.

As for the other waffle...
I forgot his full name... >.>


----------



## Viole (May 28, 2017)

>forgetting ur fellow waffle


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 28, 2017)

Luftwaffle


----------



## Viole (May 28, 2017)




----------



## Jeroen (May 28, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> >forgetting ur fellow waffle



Why would I remember the inferior one ?


Elder WAD said:


> Luftwaffle



See, I have you for remembering all those I forget.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You have to be more specific on the hammer/me thing, cause we talked about more than 1 person.
> 
> As for the other waffle...
> I forgot his full name... >.>



 All of them ya were talking about...


----------



## Jeroen (May 28, 2017)

Superman said:


> All of them ya were talking about...



You forgot about Hiruzen Sarutobi ? 

As for KY.. I have no clue what her full name was.
Huge Deidara fan that got permed for her own good ?

I'd tag Manlio, but nah.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 28, 2017)

Formerly Kyasurin Yakuto, later renamed to @Vanity


----------



## Jeroen (May 28, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> Formerly Kyasurin Yakuto, later renamed to @Vanity



And this is why I didn't tag you, Manlio.

> Manlio


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You forgot about Hiruzen Sarutobi ?





Elder WAD said:


> Formerly Kyasurin Yakuto, later renamed to @Vanity



 No and no....Hhhhhhmmmmm. let me think this through....


----------



## Jeroen (May 28, 2017)

Superman said:


> No and no....Hhhhhhmmmmm. let me think this through....



It seems your memory was the first to go when you reached 30.....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 28, 2017)

It must be...because I also thought you were here before me as well...like 08 not 2010.


----------



## Jeroen (May 28, 2017)

Superman said:


> It must be...because I also thought you were here before me as well...like 08 not 2010.



Such a sad state of affairs....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Such a sad state of affairs....



 I will think about this while at work.


----------



## Jeroen (May 28, 2017)

Superman said:


> I will think about this while at work.



Have fun with that lol. >.>


----------



## Catamount (May 28, 2017)

Is sups 30?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 28, 2017)

Now I remember HS....good ol HS...he became the 2nd Cubey for awhile.


----------



## White Wolf (May 28, 2017)

Can anyone replace little Cubey

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (May 28, 2017)

I thought sups was 13


----------



## Jeroen (May 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Can anyone replace little Cubey



Many have tried, none succeeded.
Although, personally, I'd say T-Pein made for a more entertaining day 1 lynch.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 28, 2017)

Never forget the legacy D1 policy squad:

Xerces
Hiruzen Sarutobi
Hiwaka
Espionage
T-Pein
Cubey 

good kush

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crugyr (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That's a good idea. You'd be waiting forever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My heroes


----------



## Jeroen (May 28, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> My heroes



Hmmm....
That sounds nice on the surface.


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 28, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> Never forget the legacy D1 policy squad:
> 
> Xerces
> Hiruzen Sarutobi
> ...



Why were they D1 policy lynched ? ô.o


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 28, 2017)

Catamount said:


> I thought sups was 13



 Where did you even get that from!?



Elder WAD said:


> Never forget the legacy D1 policy squad:
> 
> Xerces
> Hiruzen Sarutobi
> ...



 I remember all of those names...except t-pein.



Underworld Broker said:


> Why were they D1 policy lynched ? ô.o



 They fucked over whatever side they were on.


----------



## Jeroen (May 28, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why were they D1 policy lynched ? ô.o



Because they were disliked by most.
Except for Cubey.
He got lynched because Cubey.



Superman said:


> I remember all of those names...except t-pein.



You don't remember T-Pein because he was before you started playing mafia, I think. 
Last game he played was the 2nd Lounge game.


----------



## White Wolf (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> He got lynched because Cubey.



That makes a lot of sense actually

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (May 28, 2017)

Whats up lovely people?


----------



## Jeroen (May 28, 2017)

Legend said:


> Whats up lovely people?



I see you're getting better. 
Going from calling us assholes to lovely people.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You don't remember T-Pein because he was before you started playing mafia, I think.
> Last game he played was the 2nd Lounge game.



 Right before I started playing I guess. Also was Grandpa Uchiha on their for awhile?


----------



## Legend (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I see you're getting better.
> Going from calling us assholes to lovely people.


Cant be predictable, gotta change it up


----------



## hammer (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> The hypocrite!


----------



## Jeroen (May 28, 2017)

Superman said:


> Right before I started playing I guess. Also was Grandpa Uchiha on their for awhile?



Pretty sure, yeah.

> Rion

If he was there I don't recall him being there lol. 



Legend said:


> Cant be predictable, gotta change it up



Wouldn't want to become boring eh.



hammer said:


>



You know I'm right.


----------



## nfcnorth (May 28, 2017)

did learn one thing at the convention that would be useful to people here. Don't get your hopes up for Kingdom Hearts 3 to be released anytime soon at least the English version. The voice actors for Xemnes and Axel mentioned that there is a strike in regards to the game from the voice actors.


----------



## Legend (May 28, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> did learn one thing at the convention that would be useful to people here. Don't get your hopes up for Kingdom Hearts 3 to be released anytime soon at least the English version. The voice actors for Xemnes and Axel mentioned that there is a strike in regards to the game from the voice actors.


We know it wont be ready anytime soon, the earliest would be mid 2018


----------



## SinRaven (May 28, 2017)

It seems it's 'I can't survive past my first day of playing'-season again and I'm not even posting Drag Queen gifs.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 28, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> It seems it's 'I can't survive past my first day of playing'-season again and I'm not even posting Drag Queen gifs.



I blame @Melodie


----------



## SinRaven (May 28, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> I blame @Melodie


So do I


----------



## Gogeta (May 28, 2017)

Where is Marco


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 28, 2017)

Valhalla


----------



## Legend (May 28, 2017)

Yay


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 28, 2017)




----------



## hammer (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You know I'm right.


of course you are


----------



## Catamount (May 28, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> It seems it's 'I can't survive past my first day of playing'-season again and I'm not even posting Drag Queen gifs.


Everything has a timing to happen.


----------



## Catamount (May 28, 2017)




----------



## Magic (May 29, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> Never forget the legacy D1 policy squad:
> 
> Xerces
> Hiruzen Sarutobi
> ...


Hikawa


----------



## Lord Tentei (May 29, 2017)

I figure I'd post this here. I need to be unsigned from all games going forward. I saw some shit tonight that just hurt me as a person to my soul. I am gonna be leaving anything internet related behind from this day going forward it seems. I wanna personally thank you all for providing me with friendship and fun. 

You will likely never hear from me again. Goodbye guys.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Viole (May 29, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I figure I'd post this here. I need to be unsigned from all games going forward. I saw some shit tonight that just hurt me as a person to my soul. I am gonna be leaving anything internet related behind from this day going forward it seems. I wanna personally thank you all for providing me with friendship and fun.
> 
> You will likely never hear from me again. Goodbye guys.





But I havent even got to spitekill  you yet D:



tho wish you luck I guess


----------



## God (May 29, 2017)

See you in 3 days

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 29, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (May 29, 2017)




----------



## SinRaven (May 29, 2017)

Wish you the best in life. Later. 

See you soon sucker


----------



## SinRaven (May 29, 2017)

Gimme a good generic set-up, it might be time to host the third and final part to the My Super Bloody trilogy.


----------



## Magic (May 29, 2017)

Something so bad you quit the internet?

kiddie shit?


----------



## Viole (May 29, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Wish you the best in life. Later.
> 
> See you soon sucker


3 goon
9 vanilla


----------



## Viole (May 29, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Gimme a good generic set-up, it might be time to host the third and final part to the My Super Bloody trilogy.


Meant to quote that


----------



## Magic (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Platinum (May 29, 2017)

@Aries

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 29, 2017)

A miracle, you respond to his vms finally.


----------



## Magic (May 29, 2017)

must be end of tha world


----------



## Platinum (May 29, 2017)

Even dead things can come back through the power of hope...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 29, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Even dead things can come back through the power of hope...



 Platinum....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 29, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I figure I'd post this here. I need to be unsigned from all games going forward. I saw some shit tonight that just hurt me as a person to my soul. I am gonna be leaving anything internet related behind from this day going forward it seems. I wanna personally thank you all for providing me with friendship and fun.
> 
> You will likely never hear from me again. Goodbye guys.



 So long Rion ...may you find peace with whatever you saw and return.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (May 29, 2017)

Superman said:


> Platinum....


Who the fuck is this side-character, and why are they responding to me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (May 29, 2017)

That burn


@Superman get fuckin rekt

Reactions: Like 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 29, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Who the fuck is this side-character, and why are they responding to me?



 Yeah it is good to see you too....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (May 29, 2017)

Platinum said:


> @Aries



A wild plat appears, its that time of the year it seems, MafiaMania brings all the hope around.  its good to have you back bro, how's everything been going for you?


----------



## Platinum (May 29, 2017)

Aries said:


> A wild plat appears, its that time of the year it seems, MafiaMania brings all the hope around.  its good to have you back bro, how's everything been going for you?



Things have been going well. I've become a major Hollywood A-Lister and a modern day Renaissance man beloved the world over. As all part-timers do, I've come back to hog the spotlight. I left things unfinished all those years ago; perhaps the time is coming when I will correct that mistake...


----------



## Aries (May 29, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Things have been going well. I've become a major Hollywood A-Lister and a modern day Renaissance man beloved the world over. As all part-timers do, I've come back to hog the spotlight. I left things unfinished all those years ago; perhaps the time is coming when I will correct that mistake...



Ah that's good to hear, going for the Goldberg route eh? Come back squash new talent, put over a someone who doesn't need the rub. Are you announcing your mafia return me in square? 

If so you've come back at the right time, I've done 2 game of the year canidate games back to back and now a potential non FaVs 3rd one on the way to end my legendary hosting career


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 29, 2017)

>Platinum is back

ROLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Cromer (May 29, 2017)

Superman said:


> Where the hell have you been?



Hibernating, like a good little bear (Honestly, the Xenforo upgrade basically killed NF for me for a long time)



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Dawn of the Dead: NF Edition



Zombie Mode.


Crugyr said:


> I love when old people return. Where is sworder and badalight.



I'm old people now? Kek

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cromer (May 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Cromey!


>Jero

Long time no see bruh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 29, 2017)

Cromer said:


> >Jero
> 
> Long time no see bruh



You can say that again.
Where you been ?


----------



## Cromer (May 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You can say that again.
> Where you been ?


Iv3 been living in Reddit, for the most part


----------



## Viole (May 29, 2017)

Interest check regarding a music mafia [role madness]
Bands/Singers will be roles and their songs will be abilities

keeps popping up in my head and I general guidelines of who I want and what factions preferred 25-30 man so dont have to deal with inactifags much


----------



## Catamount (May 29, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Interest check regarding a music mafia [role madness]
> Bands/Singers will be roles and their songs will be abilities
> 
> keeps popping up in my head and I general guidelines of who I want and what factions preferred 25-30 man so dont have to deal with inactifags much


OMG I kept having the same annoying thought that it would have been awesome and allow players to submit too


----------



## Viole (May 29, 2017)

Catamount said:


> OMG I kept having the same annoying thought that it would have been awesome and allow players to submit too


everytime I hear a song shit starts formulating theories in my mind tho prolly wont allow submissions


----------



## Catamount (May 29, 2017)

Exactly! That is why submitted bands and not songs would have been great.
You just listen throught and choose a few
And each player submit 3 bands so that at least 3 abilities are created.
And then they do not get what they submitted but tricky random playlist


----------



## Legend (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Viole (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Magic (May 29, 2017)

Any of you playing injustice 2?


Legend said:


>


Where you been? Feels like months since I've seen you post man.


----------



## Legend (May 29, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Where you been? Feels like months since I've seen you post man.


Ive been in hell on earth


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 29, 2017)

Legend said:


> Ive been in hell on earth



Describe your experience before you block them off all together forever.


----------



## Dr. White (May 29, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> everytime I hear a song shit starts formulating theories in my mind tho prolly wont allow submissions


But what if you have shit taste in music?


----------



## Platinum (May 29, 2017)

Aries said:


> Ah that's good to hear, going for the Goldberg route eh? Come back squash new talent, put over a someone who doesn't need the rub. Are you announcing your mafia return me in square?
> 
> If so you've come back at the right time, I've done 2 game of the year canidate games back to back and now a potential non FaVs 3rd one on the way to end my legendary hosting career



These old bones might have one more run left in them. Perhaps even a final hosting act at the grand daddy of them all. 

Also, your hosting career has ended more times than the Rolling Stone's touring career.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## God (May 29, 2017)

Oh fuck he's here too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 29, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Interest check regarding a music mafia [role madness]
> Bands/Singers will be roles and their songs will be abilities
> 
> keeps popping up in my head and I general guidelines of who I want and what factions preferred 25-30 man so dont have to deal with inactifags much



We had one of those a couple years ago. I heard it was cool.


----------



## Aries (May 29, 2017)

Platinum said:


> These old bones might have one more run left in them. Perhaps even a final hosting act at the grand daddy of them all.
> 
> Also, your hosting career has ended more times than the Rolling Stone's touring career.



Favorites NFs Wrestlemania is just around the corner and I need a co-host. If your up for it, headline the grand daddy of them all with your fiercest rival. Though if making a game do Platinum cups 

When ratings are in the toilet you need to depend on the tried and tested stars platinum, its time to give the "rub" to the next troll age


----------



## Platinum (May 29, 2017)

Aries said:


> Favorites NFs Wrestlemania is just around the corner and I need a co-host. If your up for it, headline the grand daddy of them all with your fiercest rival. Though if making a game do Platinum cups
> 
> When ratings are in the toilet you need to depend on the tried and tested stars platinum, its time to give the "rub" to the next troll age



The Platinum Cup making a return is not a terrible idea .

You still hold on to your ideals of troll? Troll is the reason we live in Trump's America. Hope is on the verge of disappearing all together.

I only know one truth... it is time for the age of trolling to end...


----------



## Didi (May 29, 2017)

platinum you double ^ (use bro) what's up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (May 29, 2017)

well fuck you too

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## God (May 29, 2017)

>expecting anything but disappointment from the inferior metal


----------



## Platinum (May 29, 2017)

Didi said:


> well fuck you too



No need for anger Didi. It is good to see you again my child. I'm actually surprised to see that so many members of the old era are still around. It does my heart good.



God said:


> >expecting anything but disappointment from the inferior metal



First the side characters, now the comedic relief. Who the hell are all these nobodies trying to interrupt the adults who are talking?


----------



## Aries (May 29, 2017)

Platinum said:


> The Platinum Cup making a return is not a terrible idea .
> 
> You still hold on to your ideals of troll? Troll is the reason we live in Trump's America. Hope is on the verge of disappearing all together.
> 
> I only know one truth... it is time for the age of trolling to end...



2017 Platinum Cups, each bracket representing a different mafia game type. Bring it back in grand fashion

It was bound to happen, I warned you long ago troll would prevail over your hope, sadly after so much winning you realize the consequences of letting lulz and memes take over... Your a man out of time now plat, you no longer have hope to stop my shenagens

Long ago in a distant Mafia Section, I, CR the troll hosting master of delays, unleashed an unspeakable evil! But a foolish Mein Square Warrior wielding Hope stepped forth to oppose me
Before the final blow was struck, I tore open a edit chapter in time, and flung him into the future where my hosting is law. Now the fool seeks to return to the past and undo the Mafia Section future that is Aries

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (May 29, 2017)

Aries said:


> Long ago in a distant Mafia Section, I, CR the troll hosting master of delays, unleashed an unspeakable evil! But a foolish Mein Square Warrior wielding Hope stepped forth to oppose me
> Before the final blow was struck, I tore open a edit chapter in time, and flung him into the future where my hosting is law. Now the fool seeks to return to the past and undo the Mafia Section future that is Aries



Gotta get back; back to the chat. Samurai Plat.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (May 29, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Gotta get back; back to the chat. Samurai Plat.



_Five years have passed, but I do not reply to the VMs. Time has lost its effect on me. Yet the suffering continues. Aries game hosting chokes the past, present, and future. Hope is lost. Got to reply back—get back to the Mafia Section Chat. Samurmafia Plat._

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Aries (May 29, 2017)

Sounds like a good edit chapter in the making, we finally see the climatic ending to Platinum Cups story you were making after 5+ years of waiting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (May 29, 2017)

Aries said:


> Sounds like a good edit chapter in the making, we finally see the climatic ending to Platinum Cups story you were making after 5+ years of waiting



What can I say, i'm a slightly faster working George RR Martin .

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (May 29, 2017)

Aries said:


> _Five years have passed, but I do not reply to the VMs. Time has lost its effect on me. Yet the suffering continues. Aries game hosting chokes the past, present, and future. Hope is lost. Got to reply back—get back to the Mafia Section Chat. Samurmafia Plat._


HAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Legend (May 29, 2017)

Superman said:


> Describe your experience before you block them off all together forever.


Its a long tale that I will recount in due time old friend


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 29, 2017)

Platinum said:


> What can I say, i'm a slightly faster working George RR Martin .


Are you working on some old ass system too?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 29, 2017)

Also fight me, there can be only one Prince of Hope.


----------



## Platinum (May 29, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Are you working on some old ass system too?



I do all my internet shit-posting and writing on a Nintendo Wii web browser.



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Also fight me, there can be only one Prince of Hope.



Be patient my boy. All the light of hope touches will be your kingdom when I return to the circle of life. But first, I need to set things right.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 29, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I do all my internet shit-posting and writing on a Nintendo Wii web browser.



 Yeah you would do it on tbe false hope Nintendo system...



Legend said:


> Its a long tale that I will recount in due time old friend



 This sounds like quite a tale...can't wait


----------



## Viole (May 29, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> But what if you have shit taste in music?


U deal with it


----------



## Catamount (May 29, 2017)

Platinum said:


> What can I say, i'm a slightly faster working George RR Martin .


God damn now that is a quality meme


----------



## Cromer (May 30, 2017)

Memes are a dime a dozen, but quality memes? Ah...


----------



## Magic (May 30, 2017)

Now we just need Marco back.


----------



## hammer (May 30, 2017)

fucking taboo abiltiies shit is hurting my eyes reading that game

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 30, 2017)

As soon as i finish these roles, and mechanics gonna instant start it. The sign up i mean


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 30, 2017)

hammer said:


> fucking taboo abiltiies shit is hurting my eyes reading that game


I have made many roles in my time and can't remember ever having any taboo ability type. Still very slightly salty over the second KH game and that one bitch from 358/2 who everyone forgets.


----------



## hammer (May 30, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I have made many roles in my time and can't remember ever having any taboo ability type. Still very slightly salty over the second KH game and that one bitch from 358/2 who everyone forgets.


I remember getting tabbooed when I was game and watch, fucking sucked


----------



## White Wolf (May 30, 2017)

Ai said:


> As soon as i finish these roles, and mechanics gonna instant start it. The sign up i mean


I already called a spot after DDL's/Viole's game  

I have all roles finished just gotta post signups and fill the bitch up. 


also @Reznor are there any working YMP3 tags on Xenforo?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (May 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I already called a spot after DDL's/Viole's game
> 
> I have all roles finished just gotta post signups and fill the bitch up.
> 
> ...


U mean after my generic game which is after my bleach game 

we had a deal no?


----------



## White Wolf (May 30, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> U mean after my generic game which is after my bleach game
> 
> we had a deal no?


Yours and DDL's should end around same time so lol, there's room for both

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 30, 2017)

but yea if DDL's doesn't end and your broken shit ends first you can have it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (May 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Yours and DDL's should end around same time so lol, there's room for both


But can you play and host same time


----------



## Viole (May 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> but yea if DDL's doesn't end and your broken shit ends first you can have it


----------



## White Wolf (May 30, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> But can you play and host same time


Don't see why not. 

I don't like 48hr phases, so mine would be 24hr, plus different time zones so diff start/end time

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Viole (May 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Don't see why not.
> 
> I don't like 48hr phases, so mine would be 24hr, plus different time zones so diff start/end time


"optimistic"


----------



## White Wolf (May 30, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> "optimistic"


"realistic"

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (May 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> "realistic"


Fantastic


----------



## White Wolf (May 30, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Fantastic


I'm told that a lot.

Now why not check your round and answer mentions ningen

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (May 30, 2017)

>question


----------



## White Wolf (May 30, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> >question


> no answer

Do you want a waffle up your ass

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 30, 2017)

wonder if I should post signups now just to have everything up and running when these rounds end,  less wait time in between rounds

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (May 30, 2017)

And Immortal


----------



## SinRaven (May 30, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Now we just need Marco back.


That was a reply to this but I'm dumb


----------



## Jeroen (May 30, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I have made many roles in my time and can't remember ever having any taboo ability type. Still very slightly salty over the second KH game and that one bitch from 358/2 who everyone forgets.



How is that Zelda game of yours coming ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sworder (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Viole (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Catamount (May 30, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> How is that Zelda game of yours coming ?


----------



## Leorion (May 30, 2017)

spicyyyy


----------



## White Wolf (May 30, 2017)

Sign up for my round you damn ningens

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I already called a spot after DDL's/Viole's game
> 
> I have all roles finished just gotta post signups and fill the bitch up.
> 
> ...


Fine...


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 30, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> How is that Zelda game of yours coming ?


The Syndicate went down for a month, most of my favorite people on there are on break/too busy, everyone I invited on here never replied, Marco died and I became really busy IRL.

tl;dr answer : 

Don't see what you are laughing at though @Catamount . I'm far from an Aries. When everybody said it couldn't be done I ran the biggest game of this section twice solo without a large amount of prep time


----------



## Magic (May 30, 2017)

Ugh, I miss my girl


----------



## Platinum (May 30, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Don't see what you are laughing at though @Catamount . I'm far from an Aries. When everybody said it couldn't be done I ran the biggest game of this section twice solo without a large amount of prep time



I see your powers have grown in my absence.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 30, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Ugh, I miss my girl



 Who?


----------



## Magic (May 30, 2017)

my love interest


----------



## Aries (May 30, 2017)




----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 30, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I see your powers have grown in my absence.


They grew until I couldn't be bothered anymore, they now lie dormant. The husk that running Favorites three years in a row has made of me, even with DDL doing most of the work once the game started.

Also, the apathy caused by seeing the majority of the promising new guard leave and dealing with some of the worst played games in all my time here...

Retirement is looking pretty nice at this point. I have nothing left to prove. Been on top as both a player and host. I am content to play the role of sage.


----------



## Platinum (May 30, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> They grew until I couldn't be bothered anymore, they now lie dormant. The husk that running Favorites three years in a row has made of me, even with DDL doing most of the work once the game started.
> 
> Also, the apathy caused by seeing the majority of the promising new guard leave and dealing with some of the worst played games in all my time here...
> 
> Retirement is looking pretty nice at this point. I have nothing left to prove. Been on top as both a player and host. I am content to play the role of sage.



This is the path of all followers of hope my child. I walked it too, and now your time approaches. We burn bright like the star Sirius, and fade after we have given the world more light in a day than others will give in their lifetimes.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 30, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> The Syndicate went down for a month, most of my favorite people on there are on break/too busy, everyone I invited on here never replied, Marco died and I became really busy IRL.
> 
> tl;dr answer :
> 
> Don't see what you are laughing at though @Catamount . I'm far from an Aries. When everybody said it couldn't be done I ran the biggest game of this section twice solo without a large amount of prep time



The game is only 3 people left to be filled and people there are asking about you.

If you are not hosting it can you at least go there and tell them?

Though if you wanna host, there are players.


----------



## Platinum (May 30, 2017)

But for CR... this dying star has one last show. I will erase your existence once and for all with my ultimate technique: Hope Supernova!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 30, 2017)

Also I like this combined OJ/OBD generation that has come. There are some great players among them. I'm having a blast hosting Ace Attorney.


----------



## Aries (May 30, 2017)

Platinum hope is a lost cause, what should have been a era of prosperity ended up being the era of trolling, I'm the Darth Sideous to your Qui gon jin and your padawan Obi WpKenobi


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> Platinum hope is a lost cause, what should have been a era of prosperity ended up being the era of trolling, I'm the Darth Sideous to your Qui gon jin and your padawan Obi WpKenobi



The era of trolling ended years ago. I haven't seen quality trolling since Laix left.

You don't count, you are more of a role madness magician than an actual troll.

I wish someone would come and inherit the spirit of Bastard Mafia in this forum. I don't have it in me, just a couple Dahlia taboos and I'm already feeling pretty bad.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Aries (May 30, 2017)

Platinum said:


> But for CR... this dying star has one last show. I will erase your existence once and for all with my ultimate technique: Hope Supernova!



Your 5 years to late to stop me samurmafia plat, I am the face that runs the place. The new bringer of hope. I will send you back to retirement again, your getting the $$$ to put me over again in the end


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> Platinum hope is a lost cause, what should have been a era of prosperity ended up being the era of trolling, I'm the Darth Sideous to your Qui gon jin and your padawan Obi WpKenobi


Now who is Luke to end your Empire?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 30, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The era of trolling ended years ago. I haven't seen quality trolling since Laix left.
> 
> You don't count, you are more of a role madness magician than an actual troll.
> 
> I wish someone would come and inherit the spirit of Bastard Mafia in this forum. I don't have it in me, just a couple Dahlia taboos and I'm already feeling pretty bad.


Have never seen this place more angry than after the TAMNI game Laix hosted in 2013. So much bad blood in the aftermath.


----------



## Aries (May 30, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The era of trolling ended years ago. I haven't seen quality trolling since Laix left.
> 
> You don't count, you are more of a role madness magician than an actual troll.
> 
> I wish someone would come and inherit the spirit of Bastard Mafia in this forum. I don't have it in me, just a couple Dahlia taboos and I'm already feeling pretty bad.



Never considered myself bastard mod, I find that cheap and tacky


----------



## Aries (May 30, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Now who is Luke to end your Empire?



Crugyr as the luke, with Viole as hans solo and UB as Leia . the ones I have faith in putting over

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (May 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> Your 5 years to late to stop me samurmafia plat, I am the face that runs the place. The new bringer of hope. I will send you back to retirement again, your getting the $$$ to put me over again in the end



I am not entering retirement my former friend. Where you and I are going together is a lot more permanent. The power of Hope Supernova! takes all that it's wielder can give. All their hope, all their shit-posting, all their tl;dr powers, and condenses it into a vibrant and overwhelming explosion that no power of rage, change, or troll can withstand.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 30, 2017)

Platinum said:


> This is the path of all followers of hope my child. I walked it too, and now your time approaches. We burn bright like the star Sirius, and fade after we have given the world more light in a day than others will give in their lifetimes.


Now we near the time of our supernova. Bask the universe in our light one last time, brighter than ever before.

Let's face the morning, together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> Crugyr as the luke, with Viole as hans solo and UB as Leia . the ones I have faith in putting over


It should be DDL.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 30, 2017)

You put too much faith in me. I barely have free time to play anymore. I should be passing the torch, not inheriting it.


----------



## Platinum (May 30, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Now we near the time of our supernova. Bask the universe in our light one last time, brighter than ever before.
> 
> Let's face the morning, together.


You have truly learned well.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 30, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You put too much faith in me. I barely have free time to play anymore. I should be passing the torch, not inheriting it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (May 30, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I am not entering retirement my former friend. Where you and I are going together is a lot more permanent. The power of Hope Supernova! takes all that it's wielder can give. All their hope, all their shit-posting, all their tl;dr powers, and condenses it into a vibrant and overwhelming explosion that no power of rage, change, or troll can withstand.



So your planning on sealing us away in a never ending battle dimension void of hope, troll and rage... A place where we can't influence the mafia section... Why pay such a price for people who gave up on you platinum? Why not go back to living a life filled with hope? Accept the reality of chaos. Only then will you find order... True hope


----------



## Aries (May 30, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> It should be DDL.



Maybe a long time ago, but now he's become as jaded to this place as you and plat were. Crugyr and co I look at as the future


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 30, 2017)

DDL, I chose you as my co-host for Favorites V as I saw in you the future of this section. Fruit Monger had left, sworder was barely around. You three were the nominees for RotY 2014, the ones meant to guide this section to a new golden age.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 30, 2017)

Also Blur was a bigger troll than you Aries, tainted Shiny with the evil that is MafiaScum. 

All my pupils, taken from me


----------



## Platinum (May 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> So your planning on sealing us away in a never ending battle dimension void of hope, troll and rage... A place where we can't influence the mafia section... Why pay such a price for people who gave up on you platinum? Why not go back to living a life filled with hope? Accept the reality of chaos. Only then will you find order... True hope



You never could understand it I guess. You have long since been blinded by the selfish desires of trolling. Hope is a wellspring that seeks to nourish and grow new hope all around it. It doesn't matter if everyone turns their backs on hope, for hope will not turn their backs on them! I may disappear, WPK might disappear too, but our hope lives on forever in the hearts of all we inspire! In this way we live on forever too! This is true immortality in a way your self-destructive trolling can never see.

Like a true star, the light of our supernova travels on forever after we pass, lighting the way for people, even millions of years down the road, as a small part of light in an infinite tapestry. Unseen and possibly forgotten, but our presence is ever felt.


----------



## Aries (May 30, 2017)

I've outlasted every "troll" player/host here. haven't disappeared and come back for the occasional cheap pop. I'm the last outlaw, the phenom of Mafia hosting. Like the Undertaker is to Wrestlemania I am the same to the Mafia Section. I've reached that legendary status where players respek the years of game hosting I've put in and regardless of outcome enjoy the spectacle of ole crs games. In above trolling, hope and rage now. I've reached mafia section legend status

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Platinum (May 30, 2017)

And just like the Undertaker, every year your act has gotten more stale and less impressive. And just like the Undertaker, this year, at the grand daddy of all mafia games, your act will meet the same conclusion.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 30, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> The Syndicate went down for a month, most of my favorite people on there are on break/too busy, everyone I invited on here never replied, Marco died and I became really busy IRL.
> 
> tl;dr answer :



So it's going as I already knew it was. 
Good to know.


----------



## Aries (May 30, 2017)

Platinum said:


> You never could understand it I guess. You have long since been blinded by the selfish desires of trolling. Hope is a wellspring that seeks to nourish and grow new hope all around it. It doesn't matter if everyone turns their backs on hope, for hope will not turn their backs on them! I may disappear, WPK might disappear too, but our hope lives on forever in the hearts of all we inspire! In this way we live on forever too! This is true immortality in a way your self-destructive trolling can never see.
> 
> Like a true star, the light of our supernova travels on forever after we pass, lighting the way for people, even millions of years down the road, as a small part of light in an infinite tapestry. Unseen and possibly forgotten, but our presence is ever felt.



You are right Platinum, no matter how much hope is squashed it will find a way back to us, in the end hope will outlast my trolling and those who troll... But hope itself is a troll platinum, that's why when Pandora opened the box that contained all the worlds evil... hope was the last thing that remained. It was the Gods way if telling us mortals that we would forever labor against that which we could never defeat or strive for...that we could never obtain, and thus suffer forever.

Hope is why stalkers exist plat...


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 30, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> So it's going as I already knew it was.
> Good to know.


I ahould have done the Majora's Mask game at an earlier time in my career, even if I think my time at The Syndicate has given me valuable perspective on role madness.

I will still run it. Just need to do some stuff, figure out who of the original sign-ups still want to play and get the remaining amount.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aries (May 30, 2017)

Platinum said:


> And just like the Undertaker, every year your act has gotten more stale and less impressive. And just like the Undertaker, this year, at the grand daddy of all mafia games, your act will meet the same conclusion.



When my career is done people will remember my legendary hosting career Platberg, you on the other hand will be remembered as the guy who's games lasted around the same time as Goldberg's matches and only knew 5 roles. You had one solid year before packing it in, now your back trying to relive the glory days when you were on top


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 30, 2017)

In the end rage conquered all....


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 30, 2017)

Superman said:


> In the end rage conquered all....


You and Sin have become shells of your former selfs, the rage nation has lost almost all of it's territory.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viole (May 30, 2017)

bastard setups heh


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 30, 2017)

Love has all but vanished from this land. Losing MoM, Nois and Shiny, will this faction ever return to power?


----------



## Aries (May 30, 2017)

Superman said:


> In the end rage conquered all....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 30, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> You and Sin have become shells of your former selfs, the rage nation has lost almost all of it's territory.




Hmpf...so says the last spark of hope and mocks the disposed prince of trolling. Apathy has already wall but wiped ya out. While rage is always lurking under the surface of every player. Quite frankly how ya wheel Platinum out just shows how low all but rage has sunk.


----------



## Lord Tentei (May 31, 2017)

Superman said:


> So long Rion ...may you find peace with whatever you saw and return.



 you guys thought I'd really leave!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> you guys thought I'd really leave!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crugyr (May 31, 2017)

Hmmm luke? I always wanted the force.

Didn't know @Viole1369 and @Underworld Broker had that kind of relationship


----------



## Crugyr (May 31, 2017)

Lol @ApostropheOfInnocence i was waiting for this from someone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 31, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> Hmmm luke? I always wanted the force.
> 
> Didn't know @Viole1369 and @Underworld Broker had that kind of relationship



What the ....


@ApostropheOfInnocence  Omg is dat you Dante


----------



## Evil C.C. (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Crugyr (May 31, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> What the ....
> 
> 
> @ApostropheOfInnocence  Omg is dat you Dante


We now know the truth


----------



## SinRaven (May 31, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> you guys thought I'd really leave!


I guess some dreams never come true

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 31, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> DDL, I chose you as my co-host for Favorites V as I saw in you the future of this section. Fruit Monger had left, sworder was barely around. You three were the nominees for RotY 2014, the ones meant to guide this section to a new golden age.



And now I have four hours of free time a day, two of which I use just to read all the posts you guys make.

Hosting is easier, I suppose. But ppaying mafia has been an exercise in stubborness.

I only played two games this year and got d1'd on both of them, ffs. Can't remember the last time I scumhunted someone.


----------



## Viole (May 31, 2017)

@Didi your game started righto?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 31, 2017)

In other worlds, Im still not retired, but Im more like a jaded veteran than a promosing newbie at this point.


----------



## Didi (May 31, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> @Didi your game started righto?




yep it's day 1 atm


----------



## Viole (May 31, 2017)

Didi said:


> yep it's day 1 atm


/o/ good luck


----------



## Aries (May 31, 2017)

Superman said:


> Hmpf...so says the last spark of hope and mocks the disposed prince of trolling. Apathy has already wall but wiped ya out. While rage is always lurking under the surface of every player. Quite frankly how ya wheel Platinum out just shows how low all but rage has sunk.



Rage fuels the strength of a troll vastrocious. Rage has lost its meaning. Once one of the big 3 mafia types now a made a mockery by the community. Your rage corps fell harder then the Sega Saturn. 

Look at plat and his followers, they become jaded to the community. They become the opposite of what they were meant to represent. Hope... Now they feel despair... Rage has become a self parody of what it once was. Only I have evolved... This is my era


----------



## Jeroen (May 31, 2017)

Aries said:


> Once one of the big 3 mafia types



Outsider4life.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2017)

Aries said:


> Rage fuels the strength of a troll vastrocious. Rage has lost its meaning. Once one of the big 3 mafia types now a made a mockery by the community. Your rage corps fell harder then the Sega Saturn.
> 
> Look at plat and his followers, they become jaded to the community. They become the opposite of what they were meant to represent. Hope... Now they feel despair... Rage has become a self parody of what it once was. Only I have evolved... This is my era



Poor cbro's is out of date when it comes to rage. You are still under the impression that trolling fuels rage, when now a days in flairs up from simple disagreement. Feeling of....injustice in games.

 You have not evolved...you have only further trolled the only person you still can....yourself.



Mr. Waffles said:


> Outsider4life.



No....just no one was ever good enough for you...


----------



## God (May 31, 2017)

Shut the hell up vasto


----------



## Jeroen (May 31, 2017)

Superman said:


> No....just no one was ever good enough for you...



I like mine better.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 31, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> And now I have four hours of free time a day, two of which I use just to read all the posts you guys make.
> 
> Hosting is easier, I suppose. But ppaying mafia has been an exercise in stubborness.
> 
> I only played two games this year and got d1'd on both of them, ffs. Can't remember the last time I scumhunted someone.


Playing is too time intensive for someone like me. Even with choosing to change up how I play to get more done during the day phases, there are just too much fillery posts that I don't want to wade through an ocean of.

Hosting is easier in that the time spent on it is more spread out, unless you're talking Favorites.


----------



## Catamount (May 31, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I guess some dreams never come true


Is it too late to make a joke about some things never happening or it's never too late


----------



## SinRaven (May 31, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Is it too late to make a joke about some things never happening or it's never too late


I hope this joke never happens


----------



## Catamount (May 31, 2017)

It jusy did tbh


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2017)

God said:


> Shut the hell up vasto



 Stop sucking.



Mr. Waffles said:


> I like mine better.



 Proving my point.


----------



## Lord Tentei (May 31, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I guess some dreams never come true



We all got haters out here. You are the real MVP.


----------



## Didi (May 31, 2017)

didn't get d1'd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 31, 2017)

Didi said:


> didn't get d1'd


Can you link the game please


----------



## Didi (May 31, 2017)

2017 schedule


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 31, 2017)

I've had three people PM me for tips on how to host mafia games. This year.

Im feel proud.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I've had three people PM me for tips on how to host mafia games. This year.
> 
> Im feel proud.



 I remember asking you about the balance of a game....you never replied.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 31, 2017)

You did?

Maybe I was on a break.

That makes it four though.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 31, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I've had three people PM me for tips on how to host mafia games. This year.
> 
> Im feel proud.


Your power grows, my padawan.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You did?
> 
> Maybe I was on a break.
> 
> That makes it four though.



 DOES NOT COUNT SINCE YOU! DID! NOTHIIIIIIIIIIIIIING!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 31, 2017)

Sorry Vastobro.


----------



## Lord Tentei (May 31, 2017)

I couldn't host let alone create a game to save my life.


----------



## God (May 31, 2017)

Superman said:


> Stop sucking.



Help me transfer two mega stones


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2017)

God said:


> Help me transfer two mega stones



 You told me to shut up. You can go to heaven.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## God (May 31, 2017)

Superman said:


> You told me to shut up. You can go to heaven.



Why YOU LITTLE

*Link Removed*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cromer (May 31, 2017)

My stomach, it burns with an awesome power...


----------



## Santí (Jun 1, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> 6-7 yrs is not old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) tho
> 
> that status is reserved for double digits



Mafia kicked off on NF in 2009 so... We're getting there


----------



## Viole (Jun 1, 2017)

@Law I saw NF was running a calendar since late 2014
what happened to that


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 1, 2017)

@Viole1369  I'm finishing up last arc of bleach

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Jun 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @Viole1369  I'm finishing up last arc of bleach




Enjoy


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 1, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Enjoy


I saw Kenpachi's bankai browsing youtube and was like  

so may as well finish it now.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Jun 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I saw Kenpachi's bankai browsing youtube and was like
> 
> so may as well finish it now.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 1, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Enjoy


Nothing to enjoy there tbh


----------



## Viole (Jun 1, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Nothing to enjoy there tbh


----------



## God (Jun 1, 2017)

Can you guys tell which is vasto

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Viole (Jun 1, 2017)

God said:


> Can you guys tell which is vasto


obviously not last one


----------



## Didi (Jun 1, 2017)

classic vasto spite


----------



## God (Jun 1, 2017)

know Australia is now talking with Japan and others about moving forward with TPP.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 1, 2017)

@Mr. Waffles   wanted me to grow a pair of tits back in the past

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 1, 2017)

Remember when we were all young and full of life?  old Cubey rising


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 1, 2017)

I have Naruto, Bleach and Toriko on temporary hiatus.

With "temporary" being over 5 years for Nardo and Bleach already.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 1, 2017)

God said:


> Remember when we were all young and full of life?  old Cubey rising


I'm still young and full of life

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 1, 2017)

> old
> young


----------



## God (Jun 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'm still young and full of life



I know, I was thinking to myself when I typed that "actually white wolf has that young lively spirit about him." Too bad people are too concerned with public opinion


----------



## Catamount (Jun 1, 2017)

dat abusive reputation message


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 1, 2017)

God said:


> I know, I was thinking to myself when I typed that "actually white wolf has that young lively spirit about him." Too bad people are too concerned with public opinion


I just assume everyone hates me no matter what I do so I do whatever and say whatever.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I just assume everyone hates me no matter what I do so I do whatever and say whatever.



This... this is perfect 

I'm going to start doing this


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 1, 2017)

I also am young and full of life

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 1, 2017)

God said:


> This... this is perfect
> 
> I'm going to start doing this


 

You'll always have the timbs lovin you.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> but the bitches never come



I have my body pillow to keep me company ahahaha.. a heh... a heheh


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 1, 2017)

God said:


> I have my body pillow to keep me company ahahaha.. a heh... a heheh


I have ...

...

...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I have ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



*breathes heavily from under bed*


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 1, 2017)

God said:


> *breathes heavily from under bed*


You will not see me naked zyrax, I've long since deleted those bh posts

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You will not see me naked zyrax, I've long since deleted those bh posts



Why check the bh when I can see the real thing


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 1, 2017)

God said:


> Why check the bh when I can see the real thing


Cos I'm a Siberian monk now in a garb of polar fur.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Cos I'm a Siberian monk now in a garb of polar fur.



That won't save you from my autism


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 1, 2017)

God said:


> That won't save you from my autism


It'll take a few weeks to take my clothes off bby, whole bottle of viagra won't save your autism from me.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It'll take a few weeks to take my clothes off bby, whole bottle of viagra won't save your autism from me.



If I douse them in gasoline and light a match?


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 1, 2017)

God said:


> If I douse them in gasoline and light a match?


It's ching chong fur, I go out in a blaze of mi so horny mi so hot, mi so crotch bloomin like a thot.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It's ching chong fur, I go out in a blaze of mi so horny mi so hot, mi so crotch bloomin like a thot.



At least you burn with pride


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 1, 2017)

God said:


> At least you burn with pride


Pride that a mountain chaser hood rat is drooling over my carcass?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Pride that a mountain chaser hood rat is drooling over my carcass?



See, not everyone hates you


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 1, 2017)

God said:


> See, not everyone hates you


I love it when you talk dirty you attractive ethnic r/plebsunitedagainstfeminaziism danklord.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (Jun 1, 2017)

Viole was right about you guys


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 1, 2017)

Santi said:


> Viole was right about you guys


>viole
>saying viole was right

Kys tbh tbf, that is shameful

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## God (Jun 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I love it when you talk dirty you attractive ethnic r/plebsunitedagainstfeminaziism danklord.



We are forever alone studs. No women shall ever look at us again


----------



## Viole (Jun 1, 2017)

thats gay


----------



## God (Jun 1, 2017)

Santi was right about you


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 1, 2017)

God said:


> We are forever alone studs. No women shall ever look at us again

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Jun 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I just assume everyone hates me no matter what I do so I do whatever and say whatever.




nah I can't hate you with that glorious Kittan avatar

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viole (Jun 1, 2017)



Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2017)

God said:


> Korean scans



 Awesome....





White Wolf said:


> I just assume everyone hates me no matter what I do so I do whatever and say whatever.



 I hate no one. Never raged in my life.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 1, 2017)

Superman said:


> Awesome....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>



 I do not even recall that...when? Where!? How are people viewing old reps!?


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 1, 2017)

Superman said:


> I do not even recall that...when? Where!? How are people viewing old reps!?


> Apr 14 2012

Go to your reputation page and you can see all pages from beginning of time to end of time.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> > Apr 14 2012
> 
> Go to your reputation page and you can see all pages from beginning of time to end of time.



 From where? I do not see it. I am on mobile so that is why it is probably not easy to spot.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 1, 2017)

Superman said:


> From where? I do not see it. I am on mobile so that is why it is probably not easy to spot.


 

Click on Reputation, or you can go to your profile where people leave VM's, and click on reputation there.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (Jun 1, 2017)

tfw I saved all my reps onto an excel spreadsheet right before the Xenforo upgrade


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 1, 2017)

Santi said:


> tfw I saved all my reps onto an excel spreadsheet right before the Xenforo upgrade


lol
I'm sad all of aiya's porn reps are dead links now

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @Mr. Waffles   wanted me to grow a pair of tits back in the past



I still do.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I still do.


and here I thought you forgot about us

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> and here I thought you forgot about us



I did.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I did.


....

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Click on Reputation, or you can go to your profile where people leave VM's, and click on reputation there.



 Thank you Wolfy.



Santi said:


> tfw I saved all my reps onto an excel spreadsheet right before the Xenforo upgrade



 Smart...



White Wolf said:


> lol
> I'm sad all of aiya's porn reps are dead links now



 Hhhmmmmmmm...time to check...

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 1, 2017)

I wish all the reps were on one page so you can easily check who repped you the most.

..although I already know the answer.


----------



## Santí (Jun 1, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I wish all the reps were on one page so you can easily check who repped you the most.
> 
> ..although I already know the answer.



I can do that on my spreadsheet tho, and even order them according to such


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 1, 2017)

@God Promised Neverland is so good dawg, but it is making me feel really retarded cos I keep not seeing the twists... 

bump that shit up your list

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Jun 1, 2017)

God said:


> We are forever alone studs. No women shall ever look at us again


Don't drag other people down to your disappointing level.


----------



## God (Jun 1, 2017)

Superman said:


> I do not even recall that...when? Where!? How are people viewing old reps!?



Your entire rep history is available if you go to your reputation


White Wolf said:


> @God Promised Neverland is so good dawg, but it is making me feel really retarded cos I keep not seeing the twists...
> 
> bump that shit up your list



It's fairly high already actually.


----------



## God (Jun 1, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Don't drag other people down to your disappointing level.



Silence, insolent worm.


----------



## Aries (Jun 1, 2017)

Back in my day the more guys pretending to be girls online friends you had the more likely you were a sex god

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 1, 2017)

Wonder woman actress is beautiful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 2, 2017)

God said:


> Your entire rep history is available if you go to your reputation
> 
> 
> It's fairly high already actually.


I caught up last night

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I caught up last night



It sounds dope af, can't wait to binge


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 2, 2017)

God said:


> It sounds dope af, can't wait to binge


40 chaps feels so short when you finish reading 
Should have thrown some bleach in the middle

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> 40 chaps feels so short when you finish reading
> Should have thrown some bleach in the middle



I'm actually more hyped for it than attack on titan if you can believe that


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 2, 2017)

God said:


> I'm actually more hyped for it than attack on titan if you can believe that


Can't blame you for that

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Can't blame you for that


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 2, 2017)

Pup woke me up, only 6am but don't feel like I can fall asleep again

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Jun 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Pup woke me up, only 6am but don't feel like I can fall asleep again



 That's why you get cat instead of a god, unless it's Siberian husky or German Sheppard or Malamute.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 2, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> That's why you get cat instead of a god, unless it's Siberian husky or German Sheppard or Malamute.



dogs are GOAT
he's a dumb mutt though and bites like a bitch 
and a part of my arm turned a shade of yellow cos I prob didn't put enough antiseptic on it 
but he's still a good pupper

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Jun 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> dogs are GOAT
> he's a dumb mutt though and bites like a bitch
> and a part of my arm turned a shade of yellow cos I prob didn't put enough antiseptic on it
> but he's still a good pupper


Mutt raising a mutt

how sweet

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 2, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Mutt raising a mutt
> 
> how sweet


Everyone sticks with their own

That's why you live in a whore house

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Jun 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Everyone sticks with their own
> 
> That's why you live in a whore house


now now
dont share your address u mutt


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 2, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> now now
> dont share your address u mutt


I'm in the dog house, you're in the whore house, diff address if you can't see 1+1 = 2

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Jun 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'm in the dog house, you're in the whore house, diff address if you can't see 1+1 = 2


Dog whore house


----------



## Evil C.C. (Jun 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> dogs are GOAT
> he's a dumb mutt though and bites like a bitch
> and a part of my arm turned a shade of yellow cos I prob didn't put enough antiseptic on it
> but he's still a good pupper



what kind of mutt is it? if it's one of those that stay as small dogs not even bigger than a cat then you have failed this city.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 2, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Dog whore house


Anal bitch whore house for you then skankman  


EvilPotatoCat said:


> what kind of mutt is it? if it's one of those that stay as small dogs not even bigger than a cat then you have failed this city.



nah, he's a labrador mutt 
they told us labrador / golden retriever parents
but I'm p sure they bs'd us and the momma was a whore and slept around the block so pops N/A

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Jun 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Anal bitch whore house for you then skankman
> 
> 
> nah, he's a labrador mutt
> ...



lmao. yeah well labradors are cool usually.


----------



## Legend (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## SinRaven (Jun 2, 2017)

My little big black German Shepherd is the best pet one could wish for 

Unfortunately he lives with my parents so nowadays I only see him like two days a month

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 2, 2017)

When you get the role you wanted in a mafia game


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 2, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 2, 2017)

Some guy I met yesterday was a bit to hands on friendly with me


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 2, 2017)

Did he stick a finger up your butt?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 2, 2017)

I think he thought I was gay, cause he sorta hit on me pretty hard and yeah he touched my ass

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 2, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 2, 2017)

Aries said:


> yeah he touched my ass



You'll have to marry him now.
Be his waifu.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## God (Jun 2, 2017)

He expects you to call him "daddy" after that cr


----------



## Aries (Jun 2, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You'll have to marry him now.
> Be his waifu.


I'm good, I have no prob with what he did since one of my gay friends is touchy feely with me aswell and don't really care. It is what it is... the only thing that got me to dislike what happened was finding out he was friends with the girl I like...  bad enough she barely acknowledges me/terrible talking with her. Now this


God said:


> He expects you to call him "daddy" after that cr



Pretty much...It was at that moment when he hugged me from behind and told me I smelled good was the moment I knew had fucked up not saying anything.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2017)

How about you finally grow out of your bishie faze Cbro...like @Santi 

@Aries


----------



## Aries (Jun 2, 2017)

Superman said:


> How about you finally grow out of your bishie faze Cbro...like @Santi
> 
> @Aries



I cut my hair shorter if that counts, though based on the reactions gotten from people I went from looking like a kid with long hair to looking like a handsome man with short hair. Santi is not the man he once was


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 2, 2017)

Managed to read 15 chaps of Bleach today and yesterday  @Viole1369 65 more to go.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Platinum (Jun 2, 2017)

I thought reading chapters of bleach was outlawed by the geneva convention as cruel and unusual punishment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 2, 2017)

Aries said:


> I think he thought I was gay, cause he sorta hit on me pretty hard and yeah he touched my ass


Maybe he plays a lot of baseball


----------



## Aries (Jun 2, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Maybe he plays a lot of baseball



He kept asking me about my sexuality, and then told me if I would ever try doing it with a guy

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2017)

Aries said:


> He kept asking me about my sexuality, and then told me if I would ever try doing it with a guy



 Did he wear a lot of Platinum?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Magic (Jun 2, 2017)

Yeah if a guy asks you your sexuality they are into you.


----------



## Aries (Jun 2, 2017)

Superman said:


> Did he wear a lot of Platinum?



He was like if platinum, cubey and homestuck fused together and went to the gay bar and never came out



RemChu said:


> Yeah if a guy asks you your sexuality they are into you.



Yeah it was wierd, I understood yesterday how most girls feel like when they get hit on hard by guys they have no interest in. Or for a meta example when Mexican god lvl was still around

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 2, 2017)

It's flattering though!

Minus him grabbing ur butt


----------



## Aries (Jun 2, 2017)

Your right rembro, that sorta became the take away yesterday when talked to my theatre buddies, think of what happened as a compliment. The only negative was finding out dude was friends with a girl I like/have to walk by their kick it spot Mondays-thursday with people I know/were likely been told about what happened


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 2, 2017)

Aries said:


> Or for a meta example when Mexican god lvl was still around



Ah MG... how he is missed.

Or not.


----------



## God (Jun 3, 2017)

I used to dislike mg until I realized how hilarious his thirst was

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Jun 3, 2017)

Aries said:


> He was like if platinum, cubey and homestuck fused together and went to the gay bar and never came out



So he was 2 parts cool guy (Platinum, Homestuck) 1 part ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) (Cubey).

Reactions: Like 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (Jun 3, 2017)

I already have a thousand groupies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 3, 2017)

Aries said:


> He was like if platinum, cubey and homestuck fused together and went to the gay bar and never came out
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it was wierd, I understood yesterday how most girls feel like when they get hit on hard by guys they have no interest in. Or for a meta example when Mexican god lvl was still around


To be fair this guy was very hands on, had no respect for personal space or you and simply had zero tact at all.

So yeah that's how most straight guys treat straight girls.
So do gay guys treat other guys actually. 

God, men are disgusting I'm turning lesbian.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 3, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> To be fair this guy was very hands on, had no respect for personal space or you and simply had zero tact at all.
> 
> So yeah that's how most straight guys treat straight girls.
> So do gay guys treat other guys actually.
> ...



Lol men.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 3, 2017)

#killallmen(especially cubey)


----------



## Didi (Jun 3, 2017)

We haven't day 1 lynched Cubey in a while
someone start a game so we can do that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 3, 2017)

Didi said:


> We haven't day 1 lynched Cubey in a while
> someone start a game so we can do that



You'd have to get Cubey to sign up though.
And with your dastardly plan out in the open I doubt he will.

> dastardly

Such a Dick if you catch my drift.


----------



## Aries (Jun 3, 2017)

Platinum said:


> So he was 2 parts cool guy (Platinum, Homestuck) 1 part ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) (Cubey).



I mean homestuck after he went full McMahon/no fun allowed 



SinRaven said:


> To be fair this guy was very hands on, had no respect for personal space or you and simply had zero tact at all.
> 
> So yeah that's how most straight guys treat straight girls.
> So do gay guys treat other guys actually.
> ...



More or less made feel like a object over a person, had this epiphany moment where was like have I come across to some girls have chatted with? I mean didn't do half the things guy did to me but still that thought lingers like a wet fart...


----------



## Didi (Jun 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You'd have to get Cubey to sign up though.
> And with your dastardly plan out in the open I doubt he will.
> 
> > dastardly
> ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Jun 3, 2017)

tfw probably insulted too many people already to have any chance of getting voted to the finals

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Jun 3, 2017)

Didi said:


> tfw probably insulted too many people already to have any chance of getting voted to the finals


That's the way to go


----------



## Magic (Jun 3, 2017)

Wew lad


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 3, 2017)

@God  hey buddy ol pal ol compadre ol friendo have you seen anything of BnHA or waiting for s2 to end to binge it (seen s1) or just nothing yet?

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 3, 2017)

Fuck, going to be on my toes when visiting London in August. What the fuck  Chill Muslim extremists.


----------



## God (Jun 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @God  hey buddy ol pal ol compadre ol friendo have you seen anything of BnHA or waiting for s2 to end to binge it (seen s1) or just nothing yet?



I'm not your friend, guy.

Nah haven't touched it yet


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 3, 2017)

@Law

don't be a 

@Marco


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 3, 2017)

God said:


> I'm not your friend, guy.
> 
> Nah haven't touched it yet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 4, 2017)

God said:


> I'm not your friend, guy.
> 
> Nah haven't touched it yet


I'm not your friend, buddy  

Shame, this last episode was masturbation worthy, 20/10 so amazing

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'm not your friend, buddy
> 
> Shame, this last episode was masturbation worthy, 20/10 so amazing



More good news


----------



## Tiger (Jun 4, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> @Law
> 
> don't be a
> 
> @Marco



I'm around. Was camping for my anniversary weekend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2017)

o shit

how did that go


----------



## Tiger (Jun 4, 2017)

Good, up in the mountains. Cold as fuck at night, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Jun 5, 2017)



Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Rohan (Jun 5, 2017)

Hello There, we are hosting an Elsword Mafia Game. We still need 7 players so it would be awesome if you sign up and play! 

Sign-Ups thread: this fucker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 5, 2017)

@1:04 you can see the futurama ship


----------



## Magic (Jun 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'm not your friend, buddy
> 
> Shame, this last episode was masturbation worthy, 20/10 so amazing


What is your set from, looks COOL


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 5, 2017)

RemChu said:


> What is your set from, looks COOL


Akumetsu, reading it cos of cubesy. It's pretty dope af manga.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Akumetsu, reading it cos of cubesy. It's pretty dope af manga.



I've read that.


----------



## Magic (Jun 5, 2017)

Tfw, you get 2 Godfather roles in a row and die as both.


----------



## Magic (Jun 5, 2017)

Feels gud


----------



## Magic (Jun 5, 2017)

1 more oldie

Wew cool performance. Right on


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 5, 2017)

> 1 more oldie
> Blondie

Well... it's just before my time, so I can live with that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Jun 5, 2017)

Akumetsu is pretty damn dope and worth.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Leorion (Jun 5, 2017)

I call for a full embargo on Viole and his shitty revival mechanic.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 5, 2017)

Leorion said:


> I call for a full embargo on Viole and his shitty revival mechanic.



you should definitely join more games here to see more stuff like this, lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 5, 2017)

Leorion said:


> I call for a full embargo on Viole and his shitty revival mechanic.





Underworld Broker said:


> you should definitely join more games here to see more stuff like this, lol



 Just join a CR game...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 5, 2017)

Superman said:


> Just join a CR game...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 5, 2017)

TRU 

CR games always have some fucked time turner/retcon ability

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 6, 2017)

@God

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 6, 2017)

Leorion said:


> I call for a full embargo on Viole and his shitty revival mechanic.


or just play any version of favorites regardless of host. You will see your role and be like I am op as fuck only to realize that there are roles even more powerful or as equally powerful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 6, 2017)

My silly chihuahua thinks he take on a bear. Good thing the bear is a scaredy cat because spoiler alert the bear would win as he has a good 100 pounds at least on him.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## God (Jun 6, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @God



Yooooo


----------



## Didi (Jun 6, 2017)

D3 just ended, still alive 


got discussed as a serious lynchtarget all 3 days tho

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Jun 6, 2017)

Mr Waffles rep said:
			
		

> *I've been watching. You suck! *




fuck you jeroen

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2017)

Didi said:


> fuck you jeroen



 fucking Waffles man...dead

@Mr. Waffles

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Leorion (Jun 6, 2017)

@Underworld Broker @nfcnorth but i meant i didn't like it


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Jun 7, 2017)

I fell asleep last night so peacefully, then lightning or thunder or ISIS came crashing down near my window made my whole house get triggered, 10-15 seconds of loud af sound. Shit was so loud my PC went from sleep mode to awake mode.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 7, 2017)

Your pc responds to sound?

Jesus Christmas technology is the shit


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 7, 2017)

Leorion said:


> @Underworld Broker @nfcnorth but i meant i didn't like it



But this kinda stuff is always so entertaining, you really have to join a game from Aries


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 7, 2017)

He needs to play Favs tbqh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 7, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> He needs to play Favs tbqh.


We all do...

but Marco

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 7, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> He needs to play Favs tbqh.



Favs without Marco to steer things will be a clusterfuck.
The more people, the bigger the clusterfuck will be.

So I'm all for more people signing up for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 7, 2017)

I thought @RemChu wanted to co-host it?


----------



## Viole (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 7, 2017)

@Leorion   you gotta join Favs, Ratchet joined it too


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 7, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I thought @RemChu wanted to co-host it?



He did ?
Not sure if that makes me feel better though....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 7, 2017)

I for one still hope @Marco will rise from the grave.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 5


----------



## Didi (Jun 7, 2017)

It's alright fams I got you


----------



## Rohan (Jun 7, 2017)

Rohan said:


> Hello There, we are hosting an Elsword Mafia Game. We still need 7 players so it would be awesome if you sign up and play!
> 
> Sign-Ups thread: Link removed



Update: Only three spots remain!


----------



## Evil C.C. (Jun 7, 2017)

Didi said:


> It's alright fams I got you



10/10 entry


----------



## Franky (Jun 7, 2017)

I entered Favs as well.

Just forget I exist guys, my sole goal is to survive as long as humanely possible.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Jun 7, 2017)

How to make everyone target you right off the bat 101


----------



## Franky (Jun 7, 2017)

I know


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 7, 2017)

Jester confirmed

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 7, 2017)

wow Franky


----------



## Franky (Jun 7, 2017)

Roles aren't even out yet

But watch me be jester


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2017)

Franky said:


> Roles aren't even out yet
> 
> But watch me be jester



 FRANKY! How ya been? Where ya been? How's life? And as always where is Candy?


----------



## God (Jun 7, 2017)

Superman said:


> FRANKY! How ya been? Where ya been? How's life? And as always where is Candy?



I got some candy for you, why don't you hop into my van kid


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2017)

God said:


> I got some candy for you, why don't you hop into my van kid



 Stupid Cubey...I am older....so you hop in my van!

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## God (Jun 7, 2017)

Superman said:


> Stupid Cubey...I am older....so you hop in my van!



I'm allergic to sugar 
M-maybe next time mr. Vasto


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 7, 2017)

God said:


> I'm allergic to sugar
> M-maybe next time mr. Vasto


oh baby baby you're all the sugar I need

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Viole (Jun 7, 2017)

That's gay

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 7, 2017)

Recently this thread is constantly gay.
The times had changed to worst.


----------



## God (Jun 7, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> oh baby baby you're all the sugar I need



*breathes heavily*



Viole1369 said:


> That's gay



Santi was right about you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Franky (Jun 7, 2017)

Superman said:


> FRANKY! How ya been? Where ya been? How's life? And as always where is Candy?



Yo Supes, what's good? I got a new apartment, I'm a manager at my job now, and everything is pretty tight.

Candy works at the same place I do now... except he's below me in the pecking order, which is fun.

Him and I are going to Anime Kon Dallas this weekend so there's that...

But yea I've been generally lurking in the OP Telegrams, what've you been up to?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2017)

Franky said:


> Yo Supes, what's good? I got a new apartment, I'm a manager at my job now, and everything is pretty tight.
> 
> Candy works at the same place I do now... except he's below me in the pecking order, which is fun.
> 
> ...



 I am trying to get a better paying job. Been trying to get at this place for a year now. Been failing the exam for it. I am on my 3rd try, there is no limit to tries, so I am hoping I can learn from my mistakes.

 After that I am hoping to move from my current apartment to a better one. I feel I have maybe 2 years left where I am at now, never want to stay to long, been at this one for 2 years already.

 Other then that, I have been just chilling...I think I am finally mature enough to find the one.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 7, 2017)

Still 4 spots left for MHA mafia

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Still 4 spots left for MHA mafia



 I have not started Reed in it so...no.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 7, 2017)

Superman said:


> I have not started Reed in it so...no.


Sign up, read first 59 chapters,  know the entire story arc of my mafia, enjoy.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 7, 2017)

Franky said:


> Yo Supes, what's good? I got a new apartment, I'm a manager at my job now, and everything is pretty tight.
> 
> Candy works at the same place I do now... except he's below me in the pecking order, which is fun.
> 
> ...


Hiya Franky! Glad you're doing well 

Anime convention in Dallas this weekend? There's also one in the Netherlands this weekend that I just might be attending (but probably will not tbh)


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 7, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Still 4 spots left for MHA mafia


Wth, sign me up. Now that I have a consistent work schedule I somehow find myself browsing NF a lot again. For the most part during breaks instead of at home, but it is good enough to play I guess.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 7, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Recently this thread is constantly gay.
> The times had changed to worst.


I am 100% for this thread turning gayer.

The most gay people have abandoned us, so if the rest of you make up for it by bring a little bit more gay I'll be happy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Sign up, read first 59 chapters,  know the entire story arc of my mafia, enjoy.



That feels like an obligation....


----------



## hammer (Jun 7, 2017)

I feel like a truth meta should be banned, it goes against winning.

Are you mafia

....

Why won't you answer

....


Ok you are scum


Most shitty meta ever


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 7, 2017)

btw i was particularly anxious about that game because it was my first SK win ever in 6+ years/200+ games of Mafia


----------



## hammer (Jun 7, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> btw i was particularly anxious about that game because it was my first SK win ever in 6+ years/200+ games of Mafia


Always like seeing the SK win fun as he.

But fuck that taboo shit


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 7, 2017)

taboo is a super gay ability i agree
but seeing as i was able to create the conditions for it and was immune to any repercussions, i had fun with it


----------



## hammer (Jun 7, 2017)

I remember in the old days where Lynch was taboo and I died at the very end because of a quote and caused mafia to win fml


----------



## Viole (Jun 7, 2017)

taboo would have been more fun if user  had to follow himself @Elder WAD @Dragon D. Luffy 


@hammer tbf I really wanted to revive you after granpa got u lynched for luls and rage but a cop was dead but in hindsight since cop was worthless should have revived u for meme

Tho I'm sure I would be dead then


----------



## hammer (Jun 7, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> taboo would have been more fun if user  had to follow himself @Elder WAD @Dragon D. Luffy
> 
> 
> @hammer tbf I really wanted to revive you after granpa got u lynched for luls and rage but a cop was dead but in hindsight since cop was worthless should have revived u for meme
> ...


Would have been epic


----------



## Platinum (Jun 8, 2017)

I was never a fan of taboo abilities for players. Then again, I made tons of stupid abilities so who am i to judge?


----------



## hammer (Jun 8, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I was never a fan of taboo abilities for players. Then again, I made tons of stupid abilities so who am i to judge?


wasn't it you who made a members game where I was Jessica and my ability was always town, and get my role psoted in the OP and someone else was always scum, and in the end I got lynched and they didnt?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 8, 2017)

Those taboos were actually pretty entertaining, lol especially the 5 letter taboo, RemChu's posts were totally hilarious x'D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Jun 8, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Those taboos were actually pretty entertaining, lol especially the 5 letter taboo, RemChu's posts were totally hilarious x'D


Yep totally hilarious when ur not one playing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 8, 2017)

Nothing beats the tabooo from Aries game... if only it wasn't nullified 5 mins into being used.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 8, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Yep totally hilarious when ur not one playing



Indeed, hehe also watching people complain about taboos makes it even funnier


----------



## Catamount (Jun 8, 2017)

Tbh I really miss some trolley game with smth like taboos and other funny stuff.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 8, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Those taboos were actually pretty entertaining, lol especially the 5 letter taboo, RemChu's posts were totally hilarious x'D



You actually read those ?
After seeing the first 10 or so posts that phase I just went fuck that and scrolled past everything else that phase.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 8, 2017)

Waffle is confirmed boring.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 8, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Waffle is confirmed boring.



Oh please, that was already confirmed decades ago.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 8, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You actually read those ?
> After seeing the first 10 or so posts that phase I just went fuck that and scrolled past everything else that phase.



I did read only a few of them and was mostly looking at how people tried to avoid writing words with more than 5 letters, haha and then there was Ratchet who's first post in that phase broke that taboo already a few times, lol


----------



## Catamount (Jun 8, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Oh please, that was already confirmed decades ago.


I reissued the certificate.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 8, 2017)

Catamount said:


> I reissued the certificate.



It wasn't due to expire for another 50 years though.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 8, 2017)

I just closed the invoice for free and you are complaining?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 8, 2017)

Catamount said:


> I just closed the invoice for free and you are complaining?



Yes, I am.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Catamount (Jun 8, 2017)

/leaves dramatically

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 8, 2017)

Catamount said:


>





Catamount said:


> /leaves dramatically



Such a drama queen.


----------



## God (Jun 8, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Complaining about you is easy though.



DUMB BREAFAST ITEM


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 8, 2017)

God said:


> DUMB BREAKFAST ITEM



It's like you only just learned that now.
Surely, you've known this for years.


----------



## God (Jun 8, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It's like you only just learned that now.
> Surely, you've known this for years.



AHA So you admit you're dumb


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 8, 2017)

God said:


> AHA So you admit you're dumb



I've admitted that frequently over the course of the past 7 years.
So, why this ?
Why so slow today ?


----------



## God (Jun 8, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I've admitted that frequently over the course of the past 7 years.
> So, why this ?
> Why so slow today ?



I should've had a more nutritious breakfast.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 8, 2017)

God said:


> I should've had a more nutritious breakfast.



Should have had some waffles.
The breakfast of champions.


----------



## God (Jun 8, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Should have had some waffles.
> The breakfast of champions.



DUMB BREAKFAST ITEM


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 8, 2017)

God said:


> DUMB BREAKFAST ITEM



Repeating yourself won't suddenly make it any funnier or anything.


----------



## God (Jun 8, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Repeating yourself won't suddenly make it any funnier or anything.



I've already achieved max funny, there's no way to get funnier


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 8, 2017)

God said:


> I've already achieved max funny, there's no way to get funnier



Well... for you that is true.
There is no hope on that end for you whatsoever.


----------



## God (Jun 8, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Well... for you that is true.
> There is no hope on that end for you whatsoever.



It's okay rofl, I understand you're still depressed about mrs. Waffles running off. You can let it out.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 8, 2017)

God said:


> It's okay rofl, I understand you're still depressed about mrs. Waffles running off. You can let it out.



Is this the best diverting you can do ?
The cheap shot ?
How low have you fallen, Circle.


----------



## God (Jun 8, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Is this the best diverting you can do ?
> The cheap shot ?
> How low have you fallen, Circle.



I offer you comfort and you tell me I've fallen 

It's okay tho. I will never be as disgraceful as the self-proclaimed "prince of hope."


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 8, 2017)

God said:


> I offer you comfort and you tell me I've fallen
> 
> It's okay tho. I will never be as disgraceful as the self-proclaimed "prince of hope."



Is that what you call that ? 

@Platinum hasn't sunk to those lows yet with me, so clearly you are wrong.


----------



## God (Jun 8, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Is that what you call that ?
> 
> @Platinum hasn't sunk to those lows yet with me, so clearly you are wrong.



I didn't know you felt so strongly about it 

Platinum is lower than dirt


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 8, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 8, 2017)

God said:


> I didn't know you felt so strongly about it
> 
> Platinum is lower than dirt



I don't. 

I'm sure he'll have a witty comeback for that, so I'll leave that to him.


----------



## God (Jun 8, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I don't.
> 
> I'm sure he'll have a witty comeback for that, so I'll leave that to him.


----------



## hammer (Jun 8, 2017)

waffles is plenty fun, he got my skyrim


----------



## Catamount (Jun 8, 2017)

hammer said:


> waffles is plenty fun, he got my skyrim


@Mr. Waffles confirm


----------



## Aries (Jun 8, 2017)

Last day of school, time to commit to Favorites and make a quick game. DBZ Mafia 3 confirmed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 8, 2017)

*Zamasu* will be in FaVIIorites


----------



## Viole (Jun 8, 2017)

Action Delay 3
Confirmed you mean

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 8, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 8, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Action Delay 3
> Confirmed you mean



Aries: This is DBZ Mafia.... And this is known as DragonBall Mafia 2 that is the best vs. the rest... or you can call it a DBZ Mafia Kai...

Dragon D. Luffy: oh hum what a not troll games those are. you just changed a few roles so what?

Aries: Just wait...

Viole: Has Aries found a way to surpass those troll games? Is that possible...

White Wolf: He must be bluffing... I mean what that make his roles? Double the complex

Aries; And this...

Mr. Waffles: Whats... He doing? >.>

Aries: Is to Delay the actions even Further Beyond!.....

TRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

Marco: No...Stop it CR! If you do this now your going to drain all the rage in the mafia section... and I say you need a co-host as it is!

Viole: It's unreal... why isn't he answering my 300 questions for him... it's been 2 months

White Wolf: the actions are going... to slooooooooooooow

Game is cancelled/CR moves on to a different game

Reactions: Funny 2 | Ningen 2


----------



## Viole (Jun 8, 2017)

Aries said:


> Aries: This is DBZ Mafia.... And this is known as DragonBall Mafia 2 that is the best vs. the rest... or you can call it a DBZ Mafia Kai...
> 
> Dragon D. Luffy: oh hum what a not troll games those are. you just changed a few roles so what?
> 
> ...



>Marco

Silly CR

You mean his ghost


----------



## Aries (Jun 8, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> >Marco
> 
> Silly CR
> 
> You mean his ghost



King Kai is dead so it fit's my bro marco


----------



## Aries (Jun 8, 2017)

*Zebra*

(*Enhanced Sound*) Each cycle you can use your voice to talk to any player (annoymously) in the game for a cycle via game host
(*EchoLocation*) When Echolaction is activated you can target any Faction either Frieza Force, Team Champa,Trio De Dangers or Zamasu Faction and reveal 4 posts at random from their QT. Works 3 times
(*Weak Voice Point*) Zebra can give a clue on one Anti Town Player minus Hit,Frieza and Zamasu Faction in the game thread via Game Host. Works once
(*Voice Press*) When Voice Press is activated Zebra can redirect any killshot used after this was activated to any player of his choosing. Works twice
(*Roar Bullet*) When Roar Bullet is activated Zebra can protect any player from any actions for one cycle
(*Thunder Noise*) When Thunder Noise is activated Zebra can redirect all actions to any player of his choosing. Works once and only in the nightphase
(*Voice Cutter*) When Voice Cutter is activated Zebra can taboo any word for 2 cycles, If a player says the taboo word one ability is destroyed from their role and given to Zebra. Works three times
(*Death Sound*) After the second cycle Death Sound can be activated Zebra can taboo one word for the cycle. The first player that breaks the taboo in the cycle is superkilled. Works once
(*Sound Wall*) When Sound Wall is activated Zebra can protect himself from all actions that target him. works twice​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Viole (Jun 8, 2017)

Aries said:


> (*EchoLocation*) When Echolaction is activated you can target any Faction either Frieza Force, Team Champa,Trio De Dangers or Zamasu Faction and reveal 4 posts at random from their QT. Works 3 times


Yea this

You know what this does?
Make scum not talk
Make planning not happen
Make not so fun

Honestly you should remove message answers tbh tbf


----------



## Viole (Jun 8, 2017)

Aries said:


> King Kai is dead so it fit's my bro marco


Are you his Popo ?


----------



## Aries (Jun 8, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Yea this
> 
> You know what this does?
> Make scum not talk
> ...



The role was made to make mafia paranoid and for my own amusement though .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aries (Jun 8, 2017)

One of my favorite moments of dbz mafia Kai was when mafia realized toriko characters were in the game and they were more OP then some of the DB character roles

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viole (Jun 8, 2017)

Aries said:


> The role was made to make mafia paranoid and for my own amusement though .


Bad CR

you need some spanking on yo butt!


----------



## Viole (Jun 8, 2017)

Aries said:


> One of my favorite moments of dbz mafia Kai was when mafia realized toriko characters were in the game and they were more OP then some of the DB character roles


smh literally all toriko ones were more OP than any mafia role in start 


they still got cucked tho


----------



## Aries (Jun 8, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Bad CR
> 
> you need some spanking on yo butt!



In my defense the role abilities in the game were very accurate to how they worked in the manga/anime .



Viole1369 said:


> smh literally all toriko ones were more OP than any mafia role in start
> 
> 
> they still got cucked tho



The DBZ Town curse, if Vegito gets taken out they will lose. When he's in the game mafia are raging at how OP he is in a game full of OP roles. So yeah its Fairy Tail in a nut shell


----------



## Viole (Jun 8, 2017)

Aries said:


> In my defense the role abilities in the game were very accurate to how they worked in the manga/anime .
> 
> 
> 
> The DBZ Town curse, if Vegito gets taken out they will lose. When he's in the game mafia are raging at how OP he is in a game full of OP roles. So yeah its Fairy Tail in a nut shell


Well vegito literally could kill a faction by himself while all your action fails so he is despairing

But the main point for us was not just vegito 
but vegito + zamasu both immune to all us and then both being able to bypass all our immunities and kill us

Really just 1 wrong move and we would be dead


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 8, 2017)

Catamount said:


> @Mr. Waffles confirm



I confirm.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 8, 2017)

Slow.


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 8, 2017)

Will never forgive Aries for that Marco using Trunks role nonsense.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 8, 2017)

@Marco


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 8, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Slow.


At work, so always.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 8, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Is that what you call that ?
> 
> @Platinum hasn't sunk to those lows yet with me, so clearly you are wrong.


Cubey is a low class simpleton, so his willful debasing of his own person should be treated with averted gazes and a general sense of sadness.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2017)

Aries said:


> The role was made to make mafia paranoid and for my own amusement though .



 This is what he is always saying....always.


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm glad superbro feels my pain


----------



## Savage (Jun 9, 2017)

Sup convo thread


----------



## Aries (Jun 9, 2017)

Superman said:


> This is what he is always saying....always.



While many come and go I remain vasto... The Old Guard... The Last Outlaw... Rage made me stronger. Troll gave me creativity... Hope gave me willpower... Shipping gave me a cause...I will unleash the Darkest Night phase vasto on Mafia... The final form of ChaosReaper... NeCRon


----------



## Platinum (Jun 9, 2017)

Nah, Vasto is mid-boss tier at best. His rage leaves much to be desired.


----------



## Aries (Jun 9, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Nah, Vasto is mid-boss tier at best. His rage leaves much to be desired.


His rage isn't what it once was. Vastos the Kane of Mafia. Once feared for being a monster. As the years went by his backstory/feuds got more convoluted and he was only used either to squash jobbers and midcarders or be a filler feud for the main eventers. He's the gate keeper here.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Nah, Vasto is mid-boss tier at best. His rage leaves much to be desired.





Aries said:


> His rage isn't what it once was. Vastos the Kane of Mafia. Once feared for being a monster. As the years went by his backstory/feuds got more convoluted and he was only used either to squash jobbers and midcarders or be a filler feud for the main eventers. He's the gate keeper here.



 Stop talking...as if I am as over the hill as you two chumps...


----------



## Aries (Jun 9, 2017)

Superman said:


> Stop talking...as if I am as over the hill as you two chumps...



That only applies to the fallen prince of hope. I've strived and survived the war with you 2 and made a dynasty. My era is still going on


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2017)

Aries said:


> That only applies to the fallen prince of hope. I've strived and survived the war with you 2 and made a dynasty. My era is still going on



 You....are a lost art. Not as much as hope...but nowhere as great as raging.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> His rage isn't what it once was. Vastos the Kane of Mafia. Once feared for being a monster. As the years went by his backstory/feuds got more convoluted and he was only used either to squash jobbers and midcarders or be a filler feud for the main eventers. He's the gate keeper here.



That's a pretty apt analogy. Though, Vasto doesn't have nearly the accolades of even Corporate Kane. He's basically the mafia brooklyn brawler now.


----------



## hammer (Jun 10, 2017)

...

Reactions: Useful 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Leorion (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Jeroen (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Viole (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Jun 10, 2017)

I remember many years ago I was making this Darksiders mafia with this ass weapon inventory system and soul gathering an shit, back when mafia was active enough where you could get 60 players that were hyper active

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 10, 2017)

I remember those days


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 10, 2017)

hell you get 15 or 12 generic and still inactive

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 10, 2017)

God said:


> The end is near


Time for a new era... the era of 5 man free for all's.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Jun 10, 2017)

Rule 101 of mafia

10 man or 30 man

There will be always a inactive


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 10, 2017)

I think it's just an internet thing. Forums as a whole are shrinking, and young people these days prefer Reddit or Tumblr or whatever.

This means NF won't recover anytime soon, but I doubt it will die either unless Tazmo shuts it down or something.


----------



## God (Jun 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Time for a new era... the era of 5 man free for all's.



Even that's been done


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 10, 2017)

God said:


> Even that's been done


I should make a 30 man free for all where everyone is a SK but they don't know they're all a SK 
Role madness style, 20 abilities each

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I should make a 30 man free for all where everyone is a SK but they don't know they're all a SK
> Role madness style, 20 abilities each



I've planned about 3 versions of that myself.

I wouldn't be surprised if another 10 have been done.

Pretty sure a game with all scum was done once.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 10, 2017)

There is nothing new in mafia.

Just make something good since most people here haven't been for a long time.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I should make a 30 man free for all where everyone is a SK but they don't know they're all a SK
> Role madness style, 20 abilities each


But if they read this post they will know


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I've planned about 3 versions of that myself.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if another 10 have been done.
> 
> Pretty sure a game with all scum was done once.


It's a fun concept, cos most people prefer to play as some form of scum in probably 80% of the time, unless you're Melodie

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 10, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> But if they read this post they will know




Not if I host 40 rounds and they don't know when it's coming

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I should make a 30 man free for all where everyone is a SK but they don't know they're all a SK
> Role madness style, 20 abilities each



That sounds like something awesome would do


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 10, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> But if they read this post they will know



They'll never know which game it is tho.

It could be the BHA game for all we know.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 10, 2017)

Fun fact AA was almost going to have no mafia only SKs and the poor townies who would be killed by them.

But I changed it sometime in the conceptual phase.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 10, 2017)

I want to do another BHA round as well, Forest invasion/AFO arc, prob would need 30 players tho

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Jun 10, 2017)

free for all is generally bad/bad 

Well in sense its not really a mafia but more of a role play


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> They'll never know which game it is tho.
> 
> It could be the BHA game for all we know.


*[vote lynch Dragon D. Luffy]*


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I want to do another BHA round as well, Forest invasion/AFO arc, prob would need 30 players tho



Just do it.

30 players is hard to get until it isn't. If you can generate enough excitement, they'll come.


----------



## Viole (Jun 10, 2017)

Its always easy to get 30-40 players...

making them actually play is different story
10 will play while other 20-30 chill in back


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 10, 2017)

Tfw you've turned into one of them complaining, inactifagging oldfags you always hated.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I should make a 30 man free for all where everyone is a SK but they don't know they're all a SK
> Role madness style, 20 abilities each



I'd play this and direct all 20 abilities up your ass. 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Pretty sure a game with all scum was done once.



Awesome did this long ago.
That trolling bastard.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> There is nothing new in mafia.
> 
> Just make something good since most people here haven't been for a long time.



Pretty much this, yeah. 



White Wolf said:


> It's a fun concept, cos most people prefer to play as some form of scum in probably 80% of the time, unless you're Melodie



Or me.



God said:


> That sounds like something awesome would do



> 20 abilities each
That's more than he can muster.

As for the all SK thing, Bioness already did that.
Didn't have 20 abilities each though.



Viole1369 said:


> free for all is generally bad/bad
> 
> Well in sense its not really a mafia but more of a role play



More like "be @Superman "for a game and kill, kill, kill.



SinRaven said:


> Tfw you've turned into one of them complaining, inactifagging oldfags you always hated.



You can't turn into something you've always been.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You can't turn into something you've always been.


The only one who has always been an oldfag is you.

I only ever have been a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 10, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> The only one who has always been an oldfag is you.



That's a lie though.
Lifemaker was an oldfag too, until Azn killed him. :/



> I only ever have been a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



This I can't argue with though.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'd play this and direct all 20 abilities up your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wouldn't fit up my ass

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> They wouldn't fit up my ass



Oh please. 
I'm sure there will be room to spare.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Oh please.
> I'm sure there will be room to spare.


I've only ever taken small things up my ass, pens, pencils, viole's dick,  you know, tiny shit

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I've only ever taken small things up my ass, pens, pencils, viole's dick,  you know, tiny shit



Is that list going from biggest to smallest ?
Cause it looks like it is.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Is that list going from biggest to smallest ?
> Cause it looks like it is.


You know it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Jun 10, 2017)

Atleast I have a dick unlike you two pussies


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 10, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Atleast I have a dick unlike you two pussies


"You are what you eat" as they say. You elephant's asshole.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Jun 10, 2017)

You rub off your company they say

We all know who actually is into elephants assholes here
Hint both have W in ther name and posted on this page


----------



## God (Jun 10, 2017)

Santi was right about you


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 10, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> You rub off your company they say
> 
> We all know who actually is into elephants assholes here
> Hint both have W in ther name and posted on this page


Santi was right about you

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Jun 10, 2017)

Because you two are too dumb to get a brain of own


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 10, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Because you two are too dumb to get a brain of own


Santi's on your level that's all. 

We don't need to lower ourselves to it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 10, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> You rub off your company they say
> 
> We all know who actually is into elephants assholes here
> Hint both have W in ther name and posted on this page



How many posts per page do you have ?
Cause only one with a w in their name on this page, prior to me posting this, is White Wolf.
Guessing you mistook the v in your name for a w.
Would be the ningen thing to do.


----------



## Viole (Jun 10, 2017)

20 mastah race


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 10, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> 20 ningen race


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 10, 2017)

@God  ep11 and 12 of SnK s2 are gonna be glorious...   
well 11 is out already and glorious but 12 doe... wew next week can't come soon enough

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 10, 2017)

Get a room you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) jesus


----------



## God (Jun 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @God  ep11 and 12 of SnK s2 are gonna be glorious...
> well 11 is out already and glorious but 12 doe... wew next week can't come soon enough





Can't wait to binge through that like a week-long meth bender


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 10, 2017)

God said:


> Can't wait to binge through that like a week-long meth bender


12 is the last episode this season apparently
you've read the manga right? 
if you wanna know what point the season will end on

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> 12 is the last episode this season apparently
> you've read the manga right?
> if you wanna know what point the season will end on



No point reading the manga for series getting [good] adaptations. S'why I haven't touched bnha yet


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 10, 2017)

God said:


> No point reading the manga for series getting [good] adaptations. S'why I haven't touched bnha yet


O 

Fair enough  

I feel ya though, when the anime's good I find manga more pointless too. 

Can't wait for Jagaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan anime.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> O
> 
> Fair enough
> 
> ...



Man. I wanna pick that up but that fucking name...


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 10, 2017)

God said:


> Man. I wanna pick that up but that fucking name...


Tbf it's only got like 5-6 A's in it but lol

This week's chapter was fucking fire.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Tbf it's only got like 5-6 A's in it but lol
> 
> This week's chapter was fucking fire.



Yeah it actually looks really good. I should reorder my shit


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 10, 2017)

God said:


> Yeah it actually looks really good. I should reorder to shit


It's like Parasyte dawg. Just new age really  clean detailed art style  and fucking beast shit, MCs kinda worse than Parasyte MC but at the same time better in some ways
v from chap 1 not much of a spoiler, just look at the art 


Plus it's seinen  has occasional sex scenes that set the mood for things in the background, like this week's chapter had a sex scene which set some stuff into motion and next week's chapter will be crazy...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It's like Parasyte dawg. Just new age really  clean detailed art style  and fucking beast shit, MCs kinda worse than Parasyte MC but at the same time better in some ways
> v from chap 1 not much of a spoiler, just look at the art
> 
> 
> Plus it's seinen  has occasional sex scenes that set the mood for things in the background, like this week's chapter had a sex scene which set some stuff into motion and next week's chapter will be crazy...



Tfw can't keep up with all the shit coming out 

But yeah someone else mentioned it, I looked it up and was pleasantly surprised by it.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 10, 2017)

God said:


> Tfw can't keep up with all the shit coming out
> 
> But yeah someone else mentioned it, I looked it up and was pleasantly surprised by it.


Yer I wasn't expecting much from it either, but so far so good. Every chapter has had something good.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Yer I wasn't expecting much from it either, but so far so good. Every chapter has had something good.



I see you'll read all the new shit but avoid the classics


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 10, 2017)

God said:


> I see you'll read all the new shit but avoid the classics




I don't read alllllllllll the new shit. 
Haven't touched Black Clover, or Robot x Laserbeam, don't read Nanatsu no Taizai either... though I have watched the anime and hyped for next season.  Don't read Boruto, or OPM. Maybe forgetting some other shit too

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Kids, mang.



The lil shits 



White Wolf said:


> I don't read alllllllllll the new shit.
> Haven't touched Black Clover, or Robot x Laserbeam, don't read Nanatsu no Taizai either... though I have watched the anime and hyped for next season.  Don't read Boruto, or OPM. Maybe forgetting some other shit too



Out of all the thing you could choose to not read, you choose opm


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 10, 2017)

God said:


> The lil shits
> 
> 
> 
> Out of all the thing you could choose to not read, you choose opm


It's one of those things where anime is more preferable. 
I liked Gintama anime, but manga, meh. 
Beelzebub too, anime cool, manga eh. 
OPM, anime yay, manga, h.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It's one of those things where anime is more preferable.
> I liked Gintama anime, but manga, meh.
> Beelzebub too, anime cool, manga eh.
> OPM, anime yay, manga, h.



Fair


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 10, 2017)

Would people be interested in some funky Yu-Gi-Oh mafia

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> O
> 
> Fair enough
> 
> ...



Looking at the wild colors of this chapter, I thought the exact same thing.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 10, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Looking at the wild colors of this chapter, I thought the exact same thing.


It's gonna be dope af man

Just as long as they don't censor it like the asshole dicknuggets did to Terra Formars

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (Jun 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Santi's on your level that's all.
> 
> We don't need to lower ourselves to it



Eh?


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 10, 2017)

Santi said:


> Eh?


Oh hey buddy  how you doin? Lovely weather today ain't it?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (Jun 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Oh hey buddy  how you doin? Lovely weather today ain't it?



That was perhaps the single most disrespectful thing ever said about me, it's unprecedented really and as a man I can not let it slide


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 10, 2017)

Santi said:


> That was perhaps the single most disrespectful thing ever said about me, it's unprecedented really and as a man I can not let it slide


I felt bad, then I saw Sasuke

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (Jun 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I felt bad



No, not yet you don't. But I'll make sure you feel the absolute worst in due time


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 10, 2017)

Santi said:


> No, not yet you don't. But I'll make sure you feel the absolute worst in due time


You must not know me very well if you  think you can make me feel any worse in life than I already do.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (Jun 10, 2017)

a man has nowhere to go but up once he's reached rock bottom. You can still go lower


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2017)

i really really REALLY wish i could shitpost for a living


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> As for the all SK thing, Bioness already did that.
> Didn't have 20 abilities each though.





Dumb oldfag...

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 11, 2017)

Going to make a quick game. The 2017 NF Mafia Championship Tournament


----------



## SupremeKage (Jun 11, 2017)

Guys sign up pls

I'll post it again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Jun 12, 2017)

And time to work on bleach 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2017)

I am on break, no games for me. I am to bored to enjoy. Sign me up at your own disappoint.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 12, 2017)

Superman said:


> disappoint



He's not wrong

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> He's not wrong



 You should have seen the signs from the Bleach game really...


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 12, 2017)

Superman said:


> You should have seen the signs from the Bleach game really...


> Viole game

Come  on

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 12, 2017)

if u ask me i think supes enjoyed his AA role so much (being a judge sounded awesome) that anything else would pale and be bland in comparison


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 12, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> if u ask me i think supes enjoyed his AA role so much (being a judge sounded awesome) that anything else would pale and be bland in comparison


Oh shut up Dahlia

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> > Viole game
> 
> Come  on



 No seriously I am bored with mafia right now so I am not going to give it any effort. I was winding down in the AA game as well, which is why I misjudged Nevan.

 I liked my role in hero game...but eh...



Elder WAD said:


> if u ask me i think supes enjoyed his AA role so much (being a judge sounded awesome) that anything else would pale and be bland in comparison


----------



## Aries (Jun 12, 2017)

Vasto you should join the platinum cups/nf mafia championships

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2017)

Aries said:


> Vasto you should join the platinum cups/nf mafia championships



What did I just........idiot boy...


----------



## Catamount (Jun 12, 2017)

Vasto's sig is dancing to scissor sisters
this probably means something


----------



## Aries (Jun 12, 2017)

*2017 NF* *MAFIA* *CHAMPIONSHIPS(Marvel Edition)*

Small mini-games using the Marvel Cinematic Universe as the theme(If signed up for the Cinematic game, auto signed for this one). The Infinity gauntlet will play a massive role in the game, each gem will represent a bracket you can select and compete for. Each Gem stone contains a mafia game type so choose wisely which gem want to compete for. Here are the qualifying Brackets. Can choose up to 2 brackets from the list excluding Soul and Reality Gem Bracket.

*The Mind Gem Bracket*(*Guardians of the Galaxy Generic Mafia*)
1:
2:
3:
4:
5:
6:
7:

*The Space Gem Bracket(Netflix/TV Marvel Town of Salem Mafia)
1:*
*2:*
*3:*
*4:*
*5:*
*6:*
*7:*
*8:*
*9:*
*10:*

*The Power Gem Bracket(The Avenger's Role Madness Mafia)*
*1:*
*2:*
*3:*
*4:*
*5:*
*6:*
*7:*
*8:*
*9:*
*10:*
*11:*
*12:*
*13:*
*14:*
*15:*
*16:*
*17:*

*The Time Gem Bracket(X-Men Turbo Mafia)*
*1:*
*2:*
*3:*
*4:*
*5:*
*6:*
*7:*
*8:*
*9:*
*10:*
*11:*
*12:*

*The Soul Gem Bracket: **Marvel Greater Idea Mafia**) *For players who have not won a Bracket yet
*
The Reality Gem Bracket(Captain America: Civil War Team Mafia)For players who have won a gem stone bracket. Winner's determine Final Bracket Game Type

Final Bracket-The Infinity Gauntlet*​


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 12, 2017)

Aries said:


> *2017 NF* *MAFIA* *CHAMPIONSHIPS(Marvel Edition)*
> 
> Small mini-games using the Marvel Cinematic Universe as the theme(If signed up for the Cinematic game, auto signed for this one). The Infinity gauntlet will play a massive role in the game, each gem will represent a bracket you can select and compete for. Each Gem stone contains a mafia game type so choose wisely which gem want to compete for. Here are the qualifying Brackets. Can choose up to 2 brackets from the list excluding Soul and Reality Gem Bracket.
> 
> ...


I call dibs on mind/space gauntlets. But gotta ask the more important question: will there be a co-host?


----------



## Aries (Jun 12, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> I call dibs on mind/space gauntlets. But gotta ask the more important question: will there be a co-host?



There's no need for one. I can run small games fine that don't require me to see 100s messages every hour or so.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 12, 2017)

It seems CR has a worthy sucessor.

Just... this BHA game.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 12, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It seems CR has found a worthy sucessor.
> 
> Just... this BHA game.




You should've seen some of my 2012 games... 

I'm just getting the rust off. Admittedly this game might be a bit too short cos of fuckups and shortcomings and being hacked by @Hachibi . 

but yea. I love role madness. 
I'm thinking of doing a 30-40 player Yu-Gi-Oh role madness round within the months

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 12, 2017)

This isnt just role madness, my friend.

Role madness is what I, WPK, Law and Psychic host.

Yours is CR level trollfia.

But I, for one, welcome our new troll overlord.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 12, 2017)

You're giving me too much credit tbh  

Don't think anyone can beat Aries crazy rounds. 

but hey glad it's enjoyable at least, I was thinking people were hating it cos activity's not  the greatest

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 12, 2017)

Bumping Marvel game early to make it the 2017 championship game and then making DragonBall Mafia Super as final game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 12, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> This isnt just role madness, my friend.
> 
> Role madness is what I, WPK, Law and Psychic host.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 12, 2017)

Wad join the NF championships games(Marvel edition) Generic game bracket and Salem game bracket are still available


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You should've seen some of my 2012 games...
> 
> I'm just getting the rust off. Admittedly this game might be a bit too short cos of fuckups and shortcomings and being hacked by @Hachibi .
> 
> ...



Wait

wtf did I do?


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 12, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> Wait
> 
> wtf did I do?


You know what you did

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 12, 2017)

I actually don't

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You're giving me too much credit tbh
> 
> Don't think anyone can beat Aries crazy rounds.
> 
> but hey glad it's enjoyable at least, I was thinking people were hating it cos activity's not  the greatest



Well this is still short of CR at his worst but what I'm saying is that it gives the same vibe I get playing his games.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 12, 2017)

Just came out of the shower full of awesome ideas for my next game.

But I'm trying to take a break from hosting so I can, you know, play mafia.

Must... resist... urge... to make... games.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 12, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Just came out of the shower full of awesome ideas for my next game.
> 
> But I'm trying to take a break from hosting so I can, you know, play mafia.
> 
> Must... resist... urge... to make... games.


Let's make an FMA game


----------



## Didi (Jun 12, 2017)

I've been sleeping on a crazy (and awesome, hopefully) idea for a half year but it's pretty complex so I dread having to actually fully design and host it

but on the other hand I kinda really want to


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 12, 2017)

Aries said:


> There's no need for one. I can run small games fine that don't require me to see 100s messages every hour or so.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 12, 2017)

Picture this: the game looks like a generic. 2/3 of the roles don't even have unique abilities.

But EVERYONE has access to faction bonuses.

And there are multiple of them.

Each faction bonus is a different mechanic altogether. Think of 4 or 5 different games mashed into one.

And why did I say "faction" bonuses? That's because the players will be split into multiple factions. Some towns, some mafias, some... other. Each faction with either have a majority or information about their teammates, and an unique game mechanic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 12, 2017)

Oh, and the flavor?

A crossover between Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann... and Kill La Kill.


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Jun 12, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Just came out of the shower full of awqesome ideas for my next game.
> 
> But I'm trying to take a break from hosting so I can, you know, play mafia.
> 
> Must... resist... urge... to make... games.


FIGHT IT DDL... FIGHT IT!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 12, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> FIGHT IT DDL... FIGHT IT!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Just came out of the shower full of awesome ideas for my next game.
> 
> But I'm trying to take a break from hosting so I can, you know, play mafia.
> 
> Must... resist... urge... to make... games.





Didi said:


> I've been sleeping on a crazy (and awesome, hopefully) idea for a half year but it's pretty complex so I dread having to actually fully design and host it
> 
> but on the other hand I kinda really want to



 Yeah host your games while I am on break and see if ya do not wake up beaten.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 12, 2017)

Implying theres any chance I'm not taking months to make another game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Implying theres any chance I'm not taking months to make another game.



 and I could be on a break then to...smart guy...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 13, 2017)

No don't resist the urge DDL that game sounds awesome

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 13, 2017)

can't stop tbh
like on repeat
i need more of such dark chilly shit
it's not killing like damien rice does

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Jun 13, 2017)

CR, I will be there for your stones-esque 800th retirement tour .


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 13, 2017)

Catamount said:


> can't stop tbh
> like on repeat
> i need more of such dark chilly shit
> it's not killing like damien rice does


Tove Lo is my fucking drug

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Jun 13, 2017)

Catamount said:


> can't stop tbh
> like on repeat
> i need more of such dark chilly shit
> it's not killing like damien rice does




yeah this song and clip is always
hypnotic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm dead 


oh well
at least it wasn't fun while it lasted

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 13, 2017)

i-it wasn't fun?


----------



## Aries (Jun 13, 2017)

Platinum said:


> CR, I will be there for your stones-esque 800th retirement tour .



My retirement would go on till the ends of time plat, but time is starting to break away...now is the year where the clock strikes 12 for the last time. A broken clock is at least right twice a time... But this will forever be broken... The end is nigh. Join plat the game!


----------



## Didi (Jun 13, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> i-it wasn't fun?



not really
mostly because of this one dude who was hyper fucking autistic, he killed basically all joy in the game for me


cuz apparently if you're not constantly doing huge ISO's and asking only Alignment-indicative questions you are playing the game wrong and your comments are invalid


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 13, 2017)

i was right to turn down years of being requested or invited to go to this thing 

only >I< am allowed to be the killjoy in mafia games


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 13, 2017)

Didi said:


> I'm dead
> 
> 
> oh well
> at least it wasn't fun while it lasted



You know what was fun?

The AA game


----------



## Didi (Jun 13, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You know what was fun?
> 
> The AA game




I know 


though
if I hadn't gone
you would've gone

and the AA game wouldn't have happened

I sacrificed myself

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Didi (Jun 13, 2017)

and that kinda shit happened constantly 
plus he was super oblivious to jokes/sarcasm and couldn't read between the lines, like, he wasn't just meme autistic, this dude was LEGIT obviously autistic

so at first I just kinda swept away my annoyances by occasionally making slightly derisive jokes, sarcasm, throwing light shade when he was being dumb, et cetera

but
it just got too much for me man
it happened fucking constantly
all his bullshit
the 'hurr this post is invalid' stuff got me the most, I can't stand that kinda arrogant haughty bs. Reminded me of how Marco could get sometimes.

so I kinda snapped a few times and called him out to stop being so goddamn autistic


and then some people got upset as fuck at me using autism as an insult (even tho it was more fact than insult)
and I had to defend myself from lynch 2 days in a row, pretty much only being persecuted for tone lol, only very narrowly avoiding it on d2

and then that guy got killed n2
but my interest was already dead


tho I did get a scum lynched d3, yeay

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 13, 2017)

man thats hilarious 
you truly represented NF well didi


----------



## Didi (Jun 13, 2017)

I saw that post DDL

good on you 


and last gripe with the game that didn't help it for me:
48 hours dayphases are too long for games where the playing is so intense and much. Takes way too much energy to be constantly involved for such a time.
Last 2 dayphases I basically skipped the first 24 hours lol

most days the lynch only got decided at EoD anyway


----------



## Didi (Jun 13, 2017)

Pretty glad that mafia killed me right now tbh
cuz it's 3-2 atm
so double LyLo

where I probably would've been actually expected to put in effort, and any misstep is a lost game
fuck that pressure, we chilling now


----------



## Didi (Jun 13, 2017)

plus it proves mafia feared me so I must've done something right 


okay btw one last thing to prove how fucking superior this guy felt to everyone else (he got called out on this particular thing by others than me also), even though he constantly denied it:
he was already lowkey posting in the general thread how he had to make sure his schedule was free for the finals
and then ofc like a true selfsatisfied dickhead he added something the lines of 'Although I don't know ofc if I'm even getting nominated, tee-hee'


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 13, 2017)

i wonder what the odds are on town in general overcoming double LyLo

its gotta be fairly low, like sub 20%


----------



## Didi (Jun 13, 2017)

phase 1:
all 3 townies must get it right, and all have a 50% chance
so that's 12.5%
phase 2:
both townies must get it right, both have 50/50 again
so 25%

so uh

3.1%

but I suck at statistics
so this is probably wrong


----------



## Didi (Jun 13, 2017)

the setup in general though was already stacked against town
proven in simulation that with random voting it has a 75% scum winrate


----------



## Didi (Jun 13, 2017)

That's without even considering that they have to be on the same mafia so yeah definitely wrong
statistics was like 9 years ago
I don't remember shit


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 13, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> i wonder what the odds are on town in general overcoming double LyLo
> 
> its gotta be fairly low, like sub 20%



Fun fact: town has a chance of about 25% of winning a game if they always lynch at random.

I know because I simulated it with a program.


----------



## Didi (Jun 13, 2017)

Didi said:


> the setup in general though was already stacked against town
> proven in simulation that with random voting it has a 75% scum winrate





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Fun fact: town has a chance of about 25% of winning a game if they always lynch at random.
> 
> I know because I simulated it with a program.




too late nerd


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 13, 2017)

Holy shit


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 13, 2017)

It's interesting cuz it's mathematical proof that scumhunting is a real thing.

Otherwise town would lose 3/4 of the time.

But something makes us distinguish the scum from the town.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 13, 2017)

As for that post, I'm not sure if I would have quit.

I guess I'd had said no if they came for me asking to be a replacement in the middle of AA.

But if I had won that poll, I'd just have delayed the start of AA. No biggie.


----------



## Didi (Jun 13, 2017)

or yknow
make slightly more balanced set ups

cuz guess what

when we started I think 3 games had been completed
and they were all scum wins


Not all setups have such atrocious numbers when simulated


----------



## Didi (Jun 13, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> As for that post, I'm not sure if I would have quit.
> 
> I guess I'd had said no if they came for me asking to be a replacement in the middle of AA.
> 
> But if I had won that poll, I'd just have delayed the start of AA. No biggie.



damn
I SHOULDN'T HAVE CAMPAIGNED 


fuck man legit I've spent years waiting on NF for someone to finally make a good AA game

and then I blow the opportunity for an ego-stroke
I'm a dumbass

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 13, 2017)

Thing is, town shouldn't win 50% of the time by lynching at random.

Because making town act randomly is the goal of scum. While town should be trying to be rational.

Town should win 50% of the time IF they actually think and make an effort to solve the game.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 13, 2017)

The best mafia experiences are never the ones we expect.

I got n1'd in CR's FMA game. After spending 2 years for someone to make one.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Jun 13, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Thing is, town shouldn't win 50% of the time by lynching at random.
> 
> Because making town act randomly is the goal of scum. While town should be trying to be rational.
> 
> Town should win 50% of the time IF they actually think and make an effort to solve the game.





yeah true I suppose

I think there's a wiki somewhere (probably mafiascum) with numbers on actual games and the winrates in them
that should be more accurate to how balanced they are


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 13, 2017)

there there Didi 

because u weren't in AA i got to win it

it all works out


----------



## God (Jun 13, 2017)

That guy was right didi, your posts are invalid cuz ur a bad player


----------



## God (Jun 13, 2017)

UP TOP!

... anyone? Anyone?


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 13, 2017)

God said:


> UP TOP!
> 
> ... anyone? Anyone?


----------



## Didi (Jun 14, 2017)

ikr
I'm so glad my main mafia base is here
they didn't even dare to quote me on it
they just said 'the n-word'




God said:


> That guy was right didi, your posts are invalid cuz ur a bad player

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 14, 2017)

Didi said:


> that kinda arrogant haughty bs. Reminded me of how Marco could get sometimes.


Why you talking like @Marco is legit dead tho


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 14, 2017)

Didi said:


> ikr
> I'm so glad my main mafia base is here
> they didn't even dare to quote me on it
> they just said 'the n-word'


Ffs they would have a stroke playing in the Hellsing game


----------



## Didi (Jun 14, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Why you talking like @Marco is legit dead tho




Let it go, Sin. He's gone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 14, 2017)

I went to see how ya played then I saw the first page and I thought they had that setup for dozens of paragraphs in dozen of posts
Then u asked wtf dude do u have predefine for the first posts in a game
And I left.


----------



## Didi (Jun 14, 2017)

Catamount said:


> I went to see how ya played then I saw the first page and I thought they had that setup for dozens of paragraphs in dozen of posts
> Then u asked wtf dude do u have predefine for the first posts in a game
> And I left.




...what?


----------



## Catamount (Jun 14, 2017)

I did not like them.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2017)

I will go next year then and save everyone the trouble.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 14, 2017)

Superman said:


> I will go next year then and save everyone the trouble.



Should send CR.

Or Rion.

Or hammer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 14, 2017)

What did I wake up into...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Should send CR.
> 
> Or Rion.
> 
> Or hammer.



 It has to be me.


----------



## hammer (Jun 14, 2017)

what the shit I heard my name

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 14, 2017)

Sending Melodie would be more entertaining.


----------



## Didi (Jun 14, 2017)

Let's send Sin and see if he gets D1ed there too


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 14, 2017)

Didi said:


> Let's send Sin and see if he gets D1ed there too


I'll play super serious if I'm sent. No drag gifs. No rage. No fluff. Just classic dedicated 2012 Sin with the skills of 2015 Sin.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 14, 2017)

This Hellsing game is going to the annals of NF history.

Right in the "never mention" section.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I'll play super serious if I'm sent. No drag gifs. No rage. No fluff. Just classic dedicated 2012 Sin with the skills of 2015 Sin.



 Don't be a pussy.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 14, 2017)

Superman said:


> Don't be a pussy.


Do you honestly think I am capable of holding my rage in for more than one day with how obnoxious their playstyle seems to be. There is bound to be at least one player that will immediatly get on my nerves. Probably someone from OJ.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 14, 2017)

The NF superiority complex


----------



## Aries (Jun 14, 2017)

where's a full mythology game when you need it


----------



## Didi (Jun 14, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I'll play super serious if I'm sent. No drag gifs. No rage. No fluff. Just classic dedicated 2012 Sin with the skills of 2015 Sin.




Which is why it'd be even funnier if you still got D1ed


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2017)

Catamount said:


> The NF superiority complex



It is called pride, whore.


----------



## Didi (Jun 14, 2017)

Fuck yeah, tell her Supes


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 14, 2017)

THATS AN INFRACTION

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 14, 2017)

Hmm... Bleach turned out to be better than i thought


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 14, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Hmm... Bleach turned out to be better than i thought



For a @Viole1369  game?


----------



## Catamount (Jun 14, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Catamount (Jun 14, 2017)

Tell me


----------



## God (Jun 14, 2017)

Send non hostile Indy or BROLY THE LEGENDARY SUPER SAIYAN


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 14, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> For a @Viole1369  game?



Oh, i'm talking about the manga, lol. Had no expectations, turned out to be an entertaining manga


----------



## Catamount (Jun 14, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Oh, i'm talking about the manga, lol. Had no expectations, turned out to be an entertaining manga


Do it.
Read it till the end in one go.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 14, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Do it.
> Read it till the end in one go.



Currently at 679, guess i'm gonna finish later


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 14, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Oh, i'm talking about the manga, lol. Had no expectations, turned out to be an entertaining manga


There is no bleach after Soul Society. It's all an illusion, just like scrubs season 9.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 14, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> There is no bleach after Soul Society. It's all an illusion, just like scrubs season 9.



Tbf that arc with the Espada was also pretty entertaining till Ulquiorra died, the rest can be an illusion


----------



## Catamount (Jun 14, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Currently at 679, guess i'm gonna finish later


wanna know what you feel about it when ya finish or drop
message me mkay?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 14, 2017)

S L I D E 

I N T O

T H O S E

D M s


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 14, 2017)

Catamount said:


> wanna know what you feel about it when ya finish or drop
> message me mkay?



Can already say that i'm gonna be disappointed, but then again ... i have no big expectations whatsoever, might as well just enjoy how ''creative'' it's gonna end, lol


----------



## Catamount (Jun 14, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Can already say that i'm gonna be disappointed, but then again ... i have no big expectations whatsoever, might as well just enjoy how ''creative'' it's gonna end, lol


I was so disappointed it literally hurt ;__;


----------



## Aries (Jun 14, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Jun 14, 2017)

>now getting in arguments with the autist in the graveyard chat

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 14, 2017)

Catamount said:


> I was so disappointed it literally hurt ;__;



Just imagine the ending was "better" or "different" just be creative, haha  ... though I dunno what to think of it rn, so sad kisuke didn't even get mentioned or smth


----------



## Aries (Jun 14, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2017)

Didi said:


> >now getting in arguments with the autist in the graveyard chat



 Don't hold back. You are already dead.


----------



## hammer (Jun 14, 2017)

Let the hate consume you


----------



## Catamount (Jun 15, 2017)

> discussing the game when it is already over

dat involvement


----------



## Didi (Jun 15, 2017)

He made some arrogant hindsight comment about 'wow I don't know why you guys lynched person <x>, he was sooo obvious after <event>'
it ticked me off

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2017)

@Catamount 

Finished re-reading Ookami
Somehow I completely forgot about that last chapter from my first read-through of it.
What  bullshit.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 15, 2017)

1 shot Hitman Noble Mafia Suicide Terrorist

'generic game'

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Jun 15, 2017)

Generic is just traditional Mafia fore me

and said parts are traditional common terms

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @Catamount
> 
> Finished re-reading Ookami
> Somehow I completely forgot about that last chapter from my first read-through of it.
> What  bullshit.


U serious?
Lmao how could u
I think that the only unnecessary thing was that low-level porn rape with toys. It made it so bad. Like usually screwed - ok, but that was such and average me moment
I liked there was no happy ending tho


----------



## Catamount (Jun 15, 2017)

I read some smth like the author wanted to continue, but then dropped and started some other project
This may be where unfinished based, cause this shit happens often


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 15, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Generic is just traditional Mafia fore me
> 
> and said parts are traditional common terms




hey can u look over this rolelist i made for my next vanilla game?

*Mafia Governor Godfather Jester *
*Mafia Hitman Roleblocker Nexus*
*Mafia Vengeful Ninja Lyncher*


*Cop Tracker Watcher*
*Forensic Investigator Doctor Innocent Child*
*Gladiator Vampire Vigilante*
*Reviver Lie Detector Nurse*
*Deputy Tree Stump Actor*
*Generic x 5*

*Mentor Serial Killer King*

*Lightning Rod Oracle Survivor*



its pretty vanilla, only has traditional common terms

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 15, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> hey can u look over this rolelist i made for my next vanilla game?
> 
> *Mafia Governor Godfather Jester *
> *Mafia Hitman Roleblocker Nexus*
> ...



It's the most vanilla game I've ever seen.


----------



## Viole (Jun 15, 2017)

*sounds good /10*


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2017)

Catamount said:


> I read some smth like the author wanted to continue, but then dropped and started some other project
> This may be where unfinished based, cause this shit happens often


Yeah that's probably true. 
Well nonetheless it was a solid read and reread so can't complain much. Akira's a bamf. 


Elder WAD said:


> hey can u look over this rolelist i made for my next vanilla game?
> 
> *Mafia Governor Godfather Jester *
> *Mafia Hitman Roleblocker Nexus*
> ...



Sounds legit. Sign me up.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 15, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 15, 2017)

It lacks a BP though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It lacks a BP though.



mafia hitman roleblocker nexus


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2017)

add a bp cultist poisoner necromancer indie

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Jun 15, 2017)

lighthing rod surv is silly tho

and mafia lyncher
pfft cmon wad


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 15, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> mafia hitman roleblocker nexus



Pfffft.
BP > Nexus.

Nexuses are only good for having vigs kill themselves.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 15, 2017)

i was making fun of your role viole 
im not actually gonna host this game


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> i was making fun of your role viole
> im not actually gonna host this game


oh..

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> oh..



Really ?


----------



## Viole (Jun 15, 2017)

ur fun was unbalanced is what Im saying 

and I mean lets be reasonable 
NF has 3 prefix
> Vanilla - it wasnt
>Role madness - it wasnt 

Themed generic was only tag left

I would be more happy to call it in Trad Mafia


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Really ?




Host WAD's round Jeroffle.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Host WAD's round Jeroffle.



I don't host.
Besides, I'd modkill you and Viole at game start just to save me the trouble of doing it later.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I don't host.
> Besides, I'd modkill you and Viole at game start just to save me the trouble of doing it later.


Fair

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 15, 2017)

Waffle is always fair


----------



## Catamount (Jun 15, 2017)

Y


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 15, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


>



You are quite rude, but that's okay.



White Wolf said:


> Fair



I'm the fairest in these lands.



Catamount said:


> Waffle is always fair





Catamount said:


> Y



> fair
> y


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2017)

Better a fairy than a furry

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Jeroen (Jun 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Better a fairy than a furry



What if it's a furry fairy ?
Then what ?


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What if it's a furry fairy ?
> Then what ?


You  commit seppuku to end your existence in the nicest way possible since saying "kys" is bannable

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You  commit seppuku to end your existence in the nicest way possible since saying "kys" is bannable


----------



## Catamount (Jun 15, 2017)

Kys is not bannable
Is it bannable?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 15, 2017)

its not

kys

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2017)

o

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 15, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> ur fun was unbalanced is what Im saying
> 
> and I mean lets be reasonable
> NF has 3 prefix
> ...


You don't have to use those prefixes to explain your game tbh tbf. There have been tons of games here that also don't match either of those three.

But I'll have to say, theme generic does fit it the most according to NF terms. From what we know of your game so far, most other places would probably consider it somewhere in between role madness and themed generic, but NF role madness is some crazy ass shit that is hard to find elsewhere (according to what ive been told)


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You  commit seppuku to end your existence in the nicest way possible since saying "kys" is bannable


 But you're a fairy furry so why are you still alive.

kys

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> But you're a fairy furry so why are you still alive.
> 
> kys

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Jun 15, 2017)

It would be hard to justify it as role madness due to existence of VT itself and then if we consider absurd role madness NF does it truly is generic
Tho yea prolly calling it trad mafia is better


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 15, 2017)

Wth is trad tho


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 15, 2017)

Smh what is it with me and flirting with Wolves...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Jun 15, 2017)

Oh the original mafia type from which generic is made off and not role madness


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 15, 2017)

Wow does that mean I'm a furry?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Smh what is it with me and flirting with Wolves...


I guess you're a furry loving fairy

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Jun 15, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Smh what is it with me and flirting with Wolves...


Raven likes it furry


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 15, 2017)

And I'm also a fairy...


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 15, 2017)

Brb killing myself

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2017)

glhfrip

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 15, 2017)

For the next DragonBall game I will do something only ole CR would do. Just like pre-order bonuses I will give one lucky player the chance to choose their character. Another bonus will be *Beerus* will be in the game as a playable role. Along with other fun mechanics...
​

Reactions: Like 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 15, 2017)

Aries said:


> For the next DragonBall game I will do something only ole CR would do. Just like pre-order bonuses I will give one lucky player the chance to choose their character. Another bonus will be *Beerus* will be in the game as a playable role. Along with other fun mechanics...
> ​



How do you decide who is that lucky guy or gal ?


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> How do you decide who is that lucky guy or gal ?


He picks me.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 15, 2017)

plenty of hosts have allowed their fave players to pick their role tho


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> He picks me.



Pretty sure you just ruled yourself out of getting picked, but that's okay.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 15, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> plenty of hosts have allowed their fave players to pick their role tho



I got to pick my role (to some degree) in Law's Favourites. 
Magikarp still best.


----------



## Aries (Jun 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> How do you decide who is that lucky guy or gal ?



RnG on the first 10 who sign up.


Elder WAD said:


> plenty of hosts have allowed their fave players to pick their role tho



Difference is the character chosen is not bound by the roles that are already in the game. Meaning the player chosen is not shackled to just DragonBall characters. they can choose any Shounen character thats not even in the game


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2017)

Aries said:


> RnG on the first 10 who sign up.
> 
> 
> Difference is the character chosen is not bound by the roles that are already in the game. Meaning the player chosen is not shackled to just DragonBall characters they can choose any Shounen character thats not even in the game

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 15, 2017)

ok ur right that is something only ole CR would do


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 15, 2017)

Aries said:


> RnG on the first 10 who sign up.
> 
> 
> Difference is the character chosen is not bound by the roles that are already in the game. Meaning the player chosen is not shackled to just DragonBall characters. they can choose any Shounen character thats not even in the game




Don't recall signups for this. 

Sign me up!

#number1

Inb4 signups already happened


----------



## Viole (Jun 15, 2017)

Tfw u can't be 13th

Who am I kidding even if it was me alone in rng I would still fail

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Viole (Jun 15, 2017)

Aries said:


> For the next DragonBall game I will do something only ole CR would do. Just like pre-order bonuses I will give one lucky player the chance to choose their character. Another bonus will be *Beerus* will be in the game as a playable role. Along with other fun mechanics...
> ​


Also pleSe no highest lowest posters crap. Legit f that shit


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 15, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Also pleSe no highest lowest posters crap. Legit f that shit



I want more highest/lowest poster crap!

And taboos!

All the taboos!

Posting restrictions too!

Give us all, or go home!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 15, 2017)

i actually thought of a cool game mechanic where something automatically kills the lowest post count poster every day phase but idk how that would work with any flavor


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2017)

Cbro....aren't you SUPPOSE to be focusing on favorites!?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 15, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> i actually thought of a cool game mechanic where something automatically kills the lowest post count poster every day phase but idk how that would work with any flavor



If it doesn't work with the flavour, then fuck the flavour and just do it.
Dead to inactivity!

(mostly so that people like Hero and Ai get rekt)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> i actually thought of a cool game mechanic where something automatically kills the lowest post count poster every day phase but idk how that would work with any flavor



 So then you would have to hand pick the roles....


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> So then you would have to hand pick the roles....



Just make you the vig.
Problem solved.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 15, 2017)

Well... Serial Killer would be better I suppose.


----------



## Viole (Jun 15, 2017)

Eh I dunno if u give buff to top poster by telling in thread

People eat you, trying so hard must be scum. Ganked


And with that frieza shit of top 3 lowest will get killed at day end  it literally turned to like 300-400 garbage 1 word - 1 line posts between lowest inactfags ruining game


----------



## Aries (Jun 15, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Also pleSe no highest lowest posters crap. Legit f that shit



Get rid of one of the funniest mechanics in that game? 

Next people are gonna be demanding co-hosts and hookers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 15, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Eh I dunno if u give buff to top poster by telling in thread
> 
> People eat you, trying so hard must be scum. Ganked
> 
> ...



Weren't you one of the top posters in that one ?


----------



## Aries (Jun 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> Cbro....aren't you SUPPOSE to be focusing on favorites!?



Zamasu will be in that game, think of it as foreshadowing


----------



## Viole (Jun 15, 2017)

Aries said:


> Get rid of one of the funniest mechanics in that game?
> 
> Nextople are gonna be demanding co-hosts and hookers


Make it hidden then.

And yea gets bloody co host and give each player hookers to get off how much analed one gets as a player in ur game


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Just make you the vig.
> Problem solved.





Mr. Waffles said:


> Well... Serial Killer would be better I suppose.



 As long as roles stop having so much survivability like people have been making lately...


----------



## Viole (Jun 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Weren't you one of the top posters in that one ?


Yea and I died cuz of it lol. My playstyle is highly active and literally turned to he is so active ,must be strong scum trying to fuck us over. And boom ganked...
It punishes players for being active


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 15, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Make it hidden then.
> 
> And yea gets bloody co host and give each player hookers to get off *how much analed one gets as a player in ur game*



The bolded is what makes a CR game a CR game.
Always has and always.

Stop trying to ruin CR games!


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Yea and I died cuz of it lol. My playstyle is highly active and literally turned to he is so active ,must be strong scum trying to fuck us over. And boom ganked...
> It punishes players for being active


but you were mafia

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2017)

Aries said:


> Zamasu will be in that game, think of it as foreshadowing



FOCUS ON FAVORITES YOU SON OF A GODDESS.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> As long as roles stop having so much survivability like people have been making lately...



I say make everyone else lovers.
Kill one, you kill them all.

Again problem solved.



Viole1369 said:


> Yea and I died cuz of it lol. My playstyle is highly active and literally turned to he is so active ,must be strong scum trying to fuck us over. And boom ganked...
> It punishes players for being active



Well... you were scum in that game, so they were right.


----------



## Viole (Jun 15, 2017)

Yea so? Mafia also comes to play game. I'm highly active regardless alignment. Find faults in arguments not cuz of game mechanics


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 15, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Yea so? Mafia also comes to play game. I'm highly active regardless alignment. Find faults in arguments not cuz of game mechanics



> CR game
> find faults in arguments


----------



## Aries (Jun 15, 2017)

Aries said:


> *Goku GT *activated *Kamehameha 10x* on ??? but they were hiding behind them... *Goku GT* (Sloth) ended up super killing himself​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2017)

I still get traumatized thinking back to Rock Paper Scissors between me and @Dr. White

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 15, 2017)

This shit right here made Sloth inactifag in my game


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I still get traumatized thinking back to Rock Paper Scissors between me and @Dr. White


The most epic battle that ever was on NF


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> The most epic battle that ever was on NF


Nobody else even came close to our rematches

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I say make everyone else lovers.
> Kill one, you kill them all.
> 
> Again problem solved.



 When can I play this game?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> When can I play this game?



Aren't you on a break ?

(you'd need to find someone to host it)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> When can I play this game?



who is currently on your spite list?


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 15, 2017)

Someone make a game rn and give me vig powers so I can kill WAD 

please and thank you

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Jeroen (Jun 15, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Someone make a game rn and give me vig powers so I can kill WAD
> 
> please and thank you



Add the twist that the hidden part of the vig role is being lovers with whatever WAD's role is.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2017)

SKwad is top tier meme

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Add the twist that the hidden part of the vig role is being lovers with whatever WAD's role is.


You mean like how they killed each other in Hellsing?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 15, 2017)

STILL HAVENT BEEN MAFIA IN A YEAR


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You mean like how they killed each other in Hellsing?



> ongoing game


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 15, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> STILL HAVENT BEEN MAFIA IN A YEAR



You're like opposite @Melodie


----------



## Aries (Jun 15, 2017)

You learn to love getting banged in the butt in my games. That's the seCRet to why players enjoy my games

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> STILL HAVENT BEEN MAFIA IN A YEAR


SK just as bad

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Aren't you on a break ?
> 
> (you'd need to find someone to host it)



 I can wait....I can wait



Elder WAD said:


> who is currently on your spite list?



 Hhhhhhmmmmm I think I have repaid Santi enough and butchered Cr...

Crugyr 
Underworld Broker 
Reznor 
Viole
Dr. White
White Wolf


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> I can wait....I can wait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ungrateful peasant

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You're like opposite @Melodie



except i actually play the game despite my exasperation with my alignment 



White Wolf said:


> SK just as bad



ya but as SK u still have to like scumhunt and im tired of scumhunting I WANNA PRETEND TO SCUMHUNT 

ill prolly be more accurate that way


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> except i actually play the game despite my exasperation with my alignment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you be more accurate than Psychic in the Bleach game...?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 15, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> except i actually play the game despite my exasperation with my alignment



Wouldn't that actually still make you the opposite ? 




> ya but as SK u still have to like scumhunt and im tired of scumhunting I WANNA PRETEND TO SCUMHUNT
> 
> ill prolly be more accurate that way



Just follow your lynches and lynch you in the end.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> I can wait....I can wait
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sign up for my 7 player mafia game 


Roles:

*Crugyr/Underworld Broker - Lovers
Reznor/Viole - Lovers
Dr. White/White Wolf - Lovers*


*Superman - Serial Killer. Can kill three players every night. Has +7 voting power. Also...Doesn't have to post...because....fuck you....*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Can you be more accurate than Psychic in the Bleach game...?



WAD once lynched/got lynched his entire team.





Then solo'd by himself.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> WAD once lynched/got lynched his entire team.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 15, 2017)

lol yeah that was actually really bad for meta reading me back then because then games where i was actually accurately scumhunting as town ppl were like 

"bussing ur team again, eh wad?"

it was a headache

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 15, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> STILL HAVENT BEEN MAFIA IN A YEAR


Same. Unless you count Hero Academia mafia which I don't since I didn't survive past N1 like IN MOST GAMES RECENTLY YOU DIRTY FUCKTARDS


----------



## Melodie (Jun 15, 2017)

will host a 10 player jester generic game


----------



## Melodie (Jun 15, 2017)

Signups either today or this year

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 15, 2017)

Fuck toy Melodie

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 15, 2017)

This autocorrect oh my god 

I meant 'fuck you Melodie'

Ahah ahaha


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Fuck toy Melodie



 Something going on between the siblings?


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> Something going on between the siblings?


I would never touch that, who knows what she might catch.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 15, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I would never touch that, who knows what she might catch.



> what she might catch


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> Hhhhhhmmmmm I think I have repaid Santi enough and butchered Cr...
> 
> Crugyr
> Underworld Broker
> ...



You gotta explain why i'm  above viole, supey


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 15, 2017)

where is crugyr lmao?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 15, 2017)

Hosting a game on OJ with Broki


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 15, 2017)

Lazy ass seems to be busy

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 15, 2017)

also 3 more ningens to fill the mind bracket of Cr's game


----------



## Aries (Jun 15, 2017)

Surprised ole wado didn't join the game, at least 2 of those brackets are plain games with no gimmicks. Once I get enough players in a bracket game will start. No story write ups will be in the game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 15, 2017)

its not fun if ppl can sign up for every bracket tho ;[


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> its not fun if ppl can sign up for every bracket tho ;[


? 
you can only sign for 2

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 15, 2017)

o


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> ?
> you can only sign for 2



I'm pretty sure that that isn't what he meant.

Then again.. I could be wrong.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> You gotta explain why i'm  above viole, supey



 Because that is part of the spite....and I knew I should have just butchered you then trying to kill crugyr and Reznor on the 1st 2 nights...


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2017)

With how salty people are in my BnHA round, I guess I won't do a RM FSJ round with their bullshit powers

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 15, 2017)

wolfucker

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2017)

Catamount said:


> wolfucker

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 15, 2017)

I wanted to find Orka playing and growling gif, but the Internet is not sure who Orka is )=

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2017)

Catamount said:


> I wanted to find Orka playing and growling gif, but the Internet is not sure who Orka is )=


That makes 2 of us.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 15, 2017)

=\
you newbies

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm sorry I'm not 50 years old.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 15, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 15, 2017)

my 50 are better than your 15 since always

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2017)

Catamount said:


> my 50 are better than your 15 since always


Not when they can't help you count to 23

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> Because that is part of the spite....and I knew I should have just butchered you then trying to kill crugyr and Reznor on the 1st 2 nights...



Such a tsundere, cute  
btw. who did you target  in bleach game beside aries and santi?


----------



## Catamount (Jun 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Not when they can't help you count to 23


i have a script for that

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2017)

Catamount said:


> i have a script for that


Update your Windows 95.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 15, 2017)

Linux baby

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Linux baby


Disgusting  trailer  trash.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Disgusting  trailer  trash.


At least I am safe and healthy

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2017)

Catamount said:


> At least I am safe and healthy


True 
I'll prob die in 4 years

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Such a tsundere, cute
> btw. who did you target  in bleach game beside aries and santi?



I just told you who....


----------



## Catamount (Jun 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> True
> I'll prob die in 4 years


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> I just told you who....



Oh gotchu,  ''then'' and ''than'' have 2 different meanings to me, lol 
Glad that you didn't feel like killing me


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2017)

Catamount said:


>


I was being srs and you skully me

que lastima

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 15, 2017)

не ну а чо

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2017)

Catamount said:


> не ну а чо


што си такав, стално ме повређујеш а ја вако фин према теби! 

дисгустинг пигшит бастардо

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 15, 2017)

-.- 

.. ..

...


----------



## Catamount (Jun 15, 2017)

дісгустінг? х) ahahahaha wtf lmao what srsly such a word?


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2017)

Catamount said:


> дісгустінг? х) ahahahaha wtf lmao what srsly such a word?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 15, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> -.-
> 
> .. ..
> 
> ...


you are just jealous


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2017)

I haven't used Cyrillic keyboard much though since HS but I can still tango.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 15, 2017)

wtf cat how do u know morse code


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 15, 2017)

Wtf lets keep this convo to Dutch only pls ty


----------



## Catamount (Jun 15, 2017)

i am multicultural

vonyavki
berushka


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Oh gotchu,  ''then'' and ''than'' have 2 different meanings to me, lol
> Glad that you didn't feel like killing me



 Grammer....

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> Grammer....


Grammar*

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Hero (Jun 15, 2017)

I forgot I was supposed to be hosting a game lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 15, 2017)

Hero said:


> I forgot I was supposed to be hosting a game lol



And playing a game, Dahlia.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 15, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Wtf lets keep this convo to Dutch only pls ty


Nah only real German is allowed. The only fake German allowed is English

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 15, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Same. Unless you count Hero Academia mafia which I don't since I didn't survive past N1 like IN MOST GAMES RECENTLY YOU DIRTY FUCKTARDS


----------



## Hero (Jun 15, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> And playing a game, Dahlia.


I really wanted to play that game. But I was just generally inactive on NF


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2017)

Hero said:


> I really wanted to play that game. But I was just generally inactive on NF



 You seem to be inactive for the past year....


----------



## Viole (Jun 15, 2017)

@Superman how cute that you are hiding you also tried to super kill @Mr. Waffles


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> @Superman how cute that you are hiding you also tried to super kill @Mr. Waffles



 He already knows I tried...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Platinum (Jun 16, 2017)

Went to the Kingdom Hearts Orchestra last night in LA, shit was pretty legit my dudes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melodie (Jun 16, 2017)

Melodie said:


> Signups either today or this year



Oh


----------



## Catamount (Jun 16, 2017)

Has anyone seen Snatch TV series? Are they based on the movie or is it a tragic disappointment?


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> што си такав, стално ме повређујеш а ја вако фин према теби!
> 
> дисгустинг пигшит бастардо



Брате почетна грешка ти е што воопшто си фин према него


----------



## Didi (Jun 16, 2017)

cyka blyat


----------



## Catamount (Jun 16, 2017)

Didi said:


> cyka blyat


suka tbh.


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 16, 2017)

What does "CR" (as in Aries' former name) stand for?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 16, 2017)

ChaosReaper

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Jun 16, 2017)

ClownRodeo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 16, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> ChaosReaper



ty



Didi said:


> ClownRodeo



CostaRica


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 16, 2017)

CrazytRoll

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 16, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> What does "CR" (as in Aries' former name) stand for?


CinRaven


----------



## Viole (Jun 16, 2017)

CatRabies


----------



## Catamount (Jun 16, 2017)



Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 16, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Went to the Kingdom Hearts Orchestra last night in LA, shit was pretty legit my dudes.



Wait what really


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 16, 2017)

Hero said:


> I really wanted to play that game. But I was just generally inactive on NF



You could have told me that between when I showed you the role two months before, and when the game started.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Jun 16, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


> Wait what really


Yeah. Yoko and Nomura were both there as well, which was fucking awesome. KH music is lit as fuck when its being played by a live orchestra and a choir for the vocals in pieces like Destati.


----------



## Aries (Jun 16, 2017)

Bought myself a captain America shield. Feel like a super hero. Captain MafiAmerica

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 16, 2017)

Aries said:


> Bought myself a captain America shield. Feel like a super hero. Captain MafiAmerica



Is it made out of adamantium ?
If not, boooo.

Also, your hair seems to be running wild.


----------



## Aries (Jun 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Is it made out of adamantium ?
> If not, boooo.
> 
> Also, your hair seems to be running wild.



Its strong enough to hurt someone and protect me from a hit, its a pseudo shield backpack. So mayhaps it is made of adamantium. Needs testing

Yeah I cut my hair, my hair is pseudo curly, gel makes it look like I'm from a anime series. Preferably jojos Bizzare adventure


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 16, 2017)

Aries said:


> Its strong enough to hurt someone and protect me from a hit, its a pseudo shield backpack. So mayhaps it is made of adamantium. Needs testing
> 
> Yeah I cut my hair, my hair is pseudo curly, gel makes it look like I'm from a anime series. Preferably jojos Bizzare adventure



Go test it! We need to know.

Don't be like in Jojo....


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 16, 2017)

CR are you single

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Go test it! We need to know.
> 
> Don't be like in Jojo....



Ill throw it at a car, if it scratches the car success if not... I'm gonna have to explain why threw a shield at a car. 

Its too late jero. I did madonnas vogue for my dance class. Striking poses with implausible hair already part of my system! 



SinRaven said:


> CR are you single



I am  . I'm terrible at asking anyone out


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 16, 2017)

I haven't eaten any Mexican lately


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 16, 2017)

Aries said:


> I am  . I'm terrible at asking anyone out


As someone with anxiety who is now in a happy year long relationship, you just got Shia Lebouf it and do it. Be straight forward when you're comfortable with it, and if you get denied don't take it too hard. There are others out there and you'll eventually click with someone.

Although fuck you for the Zamasu thing


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 16, 2017)

@Aries youre not supposed to have a beard. You are a bishie.


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Dr. White (Jun 16, 2017)

Fuck this new typing shit. Originally I said " Oh so that's what aries lloks like, thought he'd be a white dude, might as well show ya'll myself".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 16, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I haven't eaten any Mexican lately



Your always welcomed Sin to my taco bell.  the liquid snake to my solid snake... Snake... Wink wink nudge nudge



Dr. White said:


> As someone with anxiety who is now in a happy year long relationship, you just got Shia Lebouf it and do it. Be straight forward when you're comfortable with it, and if you get denied don't take it too hard. There are others out there and you'll eventually click with someone.
> 
> Although fuck you for the Zamasu thing



Yeah I should do that, my fear is not really rejection but finding out they are already in a relationship, I can stomach a rejection though it will suck donkey toes for a bit, I chat with other girls so if don't work out go to another one. Already had a situation with chatting with a girl already in a relationship. It ended pretty bad. Doubt she wants to ever see me again.

 think of the bright side, theirs always next game for revenge! You got to be Law and Zamasu in one game. Quite the accomplishment.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Aries youre not supposed to have a beard. You are a bishie.



I've evolved luffy to my final form. No longer a bishie, this is time skip CR. Trollbeard unleashed

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Jun 16, 2017)

ningens sign up for my game


----------



## Aries (Jun 16, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Fuck this new typing shit. Originally I said " Oh so that's what aries lloks like, thought he'd be a white dude, might as well show ya'll myself".



Been told look italian or can pass off as one. My name is Antonio so it makes sense. Also you look Hispanic/latino? But not sure from which Hispanic/latino group


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 16, 2017)

Aries said:


> Yeah I should do that, my fear is not really rejection but finding out they are already in a relationship, I can stomach a rejection though it will suck donkey toes for a bit, I chat with other girls so if don't work out go to another one. Already had a situation with chatting with a girl already in a relationship. It ended pretty bad. Doubt she wants to ever see me again.
> 
> think of the bright side, theirs always next game for revenge! You got to be Law and Zamasu in one game. Quite the accomplishment.


Ha well if rejection is okay with you, you're set! I mean most chicks will give off obvious sings they have a boyfriend once things get too close between you and her, and if they don't most of the time that's a bad sign bro (unless you're looking to cuck someone else which I'm not down with but do you).

Yeah true I was two of the best roles in the game, It just hurts that Marco cucked us like that in the end 

Make me Law in the next game and it's hakuna matata bruda


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 16, 2017)

Aries said:


> Been told look italian or can pass off as one. My name is Antonio so it makes sense. Also you look Hispanic/latino? But not sure from which Hispanic/latino group


German/African. Albeit was just told today I look Egyptian lmao


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 17, 2017)

Oh god I was right.

@Aries =Solid Snake
@SinRaven =Liquid Snake
@Mr. Waffles =Young Revolver Ocelot

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 17, 2017)

Superman said:


> Oh god I was right.
> 
> @Aries =Solid Snake
> @SinRaven =Liquid Snake
> @Mr. Waffles =Young Revolver Ocelot



> young

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 17, 2017)

Dr. White do you have any plans tonight cause I'm coming over ok

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 17, 2017)

@Stelios I've fucking missed you boo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 17, 2017)

where teh fuck is stelios?! join a game!


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 17, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> where teh fuck is stelios?! join a game!



He's in here rating posts.
Damned lurker.


----------



## Hero (Jun 17, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You could have told me that between when I showed you the role two months before, and when the game started.


You could even see my activity leading up to the game. I was on NF like once every 2 weeks


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 17, 2017)

Hero said:


> You could even see my activity leading up to the game. I was on NF like once every 2 weeks



It's not my job to monitor the activity of 30 people.

It's your job to realize when you cant be active and let me know before the game starts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hero (Jun 17, 2017)

I'm just saying I wasn't even active for the game start. That's how inactive I was. People don't plan to be inactive


----------



## Tiger (Jun 17, 2017)

But they do plan to play a game when they sign up for it. And on any other site but this one, people don't think it's funny.

Positive: NF mafia is laidback and lenient.
Negative: Lots of inactivity with no consequence.

Fact: RL comes first.
Also fact: flaking on someone is super lame.

@Aries with that face and those curls, bud all you gotta do is go to the cougar bars and stand there with a drink in hand.

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 17, 2017)

Hero said:


> I'm just saying I wasn't even active for the game start. That's how inactive I was. People don't plan to be inactive



You came in when I asked your brother to call you, made two posts, one of them advertising your game, and disappeared again without saying anything.

Left me scrambling for a replacement (which I had a huge success finding, tbh).

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Jun 17, 2017)

Law said:


> But they do plan to play a game when they sign up for it. And on any other site but this one, people don't think it's funny.
> 
> Positive: NF mafia is laidback and lenient.
> Negative: Lots of inactivity with no consequence.
> ...




where are these so called cougar bars


----------



## Tiger (Jun 17, 2017)

Only everywhere.


----------



## Stelios (Jun 17, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> @Stelios I've fucking missed you boo



Oh you... you and waffels are so sweet 

Ga je mee voor een biertje ? Volgende weekend ? 


Dr white ok ima join Breh don't lynch me d1 though


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 17, 2017)

Top tier Aries game already.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 17, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Oh you... you and waffels are so sweet
> 
> Ga je mee voor een biertje ? Volgende weekend ?
> 
> ...



 I did not miss you.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 17, 2017)

Aries said:


> Bought myself a captain America shield. Feel like a super hero. Captain MafiAmerica



It's freakin awesome!!


----------



## Aries (Jun 18, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Ha well if rejection is okay with you, you're set! I mean most chicks will give off obvious sings they have a boyfriend once things get too close between you and her, and if they don't most of the time that's a bad sign bro (unless you're looking to cuck someone else which I'm not down with but do you).
> 
> Yeah true I was two of the best roles in the game, It just hurts that Marco cucked us like that in the end
> 
> Make me Law in the next game and it's hakuna matata bruda



My summer school session is starting Monday so lets see what life has in store for me. 

That's the moral of a CR game, you always get cucked in it. You gotta learn learn to look through the faze man... Easy bake oven was just a phase... Though we shall see, will make dragonball sign ups soonish. 


Superman said:


> Oh god I was right.
> 
> @Aries =Solid Snake
> @SinRaven =Liquid Snake
> @Mr. Waffles =Young *Revolver Ocelot*


 



Underworld Broker said:


> It's freakin awesome!!



Thank you my nakama, I use it to fight crime and to carry my books for school! Was like 60 bucks but worth it, their was a Pokemon backpack similar to it, makes me wish to get it aswell. 



White Wolf said:


> Top tier Aries game already.



You don't play CR games. Cr games play you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viole (Jun 18, 2017)

Aries said:


> My summer school session is starting Monday so lets see what life has in store for me.
> 
> That's the moral of a CR game, you always get cucked in it. You gotta learn learn to look through the faze man... Easy bake oven was just a phase... Though we shall see, will make dragonball sign ups soonish.
> 
> ...


Should have been a majority game


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 18, 2017)

@Aries 

 But then that would make @Mr. Waffles  younger then ya....waffles...younger...

 Solidus....Hhhmmmmmmm who is the oldest looking young guy here....


----------



## Aries (Jun 18, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Should have been a majority game


 maybe next year, sacrifices must be made to appease the mafia gods


Superman said:


> @Aries
> 
> But then that would make @Mr. Waffles  younger then ya....waffles...younger...
> 
> Solidus....Hhhmmmmmmm who is the oldest looking young guy here....



He maybe older then us but waffles is a younglin at heart. The reverse chucky


----------



## Didi (Jun 18, 2017)

Law said:


> Only everywhere.




imma need directions tho


----------



## Stelios (Jun 18, 2017)

Superman said:


> I did not miss you.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 18, 2017)

Didi said:


> imma need directions tho



Go to a bar where their specialty _isn't_ half price wings and beer or dance music.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 18, 2017)

In other news, my wife and our friend/roommate are on a hot air balloon crew for the summer. Their balloon just landed 50 feet from our house in the middle of the road. 2 fire trucks full of guys came to help (the girls liked that for some reason). Completely coincidental that they were so close, and pretty impressive landing considering there are powerlines everywhere.

30-40 people came out of their homes at 8am to watch and a couple to help. It'll be on the 6 o'clock news...especially since the last time their company flew, they crash landed in a farmer's field lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 18, 2017)

I hope that you got a discount, law.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 18, 2017)

Aries said:


> Thank you my nakama, I use it to fight crime and to carry my books for school! Was like 60 bucks but worth it, their was a Pokemon backpack similar to it, makes me wish to get it aswell.



I wanna have this too, it's so great  
If you think about buying a pokemon backpack you'll need a fitting hat as well, heh Jk, no need for a hat, but having a pokemon backpack would be cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 19, 2017)

I got bored @God so... starting Uratarou

This is from chapter 0... not even 1. 




Excited now. :WOW

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 19, 2017)

@God  I caught up. Fuck this mango  

I want more.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 19, 2017)

that's raw, law


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 19, 2017)

also are u gonna play a game this summer or nah

also name ur mod successor tbh


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 19, 2017)

Me me me me

I'm the perfect candidate

Completely clean record


----------



## God (Jun 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I got bored @God so... starting Uratarou
> 
> This is from chapter 0... not even 1.
> 
> ...





White Wolf said:


> @God  I caught up. Fuck this mango
> 
> I want more.



I told you. You make me proud whitey


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 19, 2017)

God said:


> I told you. You make me proud whitey


The artist needs to stop with the lolis and trap lolis though, at least say they're 18+ instead of 15 -.-

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Jun 19, 2017)

Superman said:


> I hope that you got a discount, law.



I can fly for free if I volunteer on the crew 5 times. Otherwise, no discount.



Elder WAD said:


> also are u gonna play a game this summer or nah
> 
> also name ur mod successor tbh



I'm signed up for Faves. I will play.

Nah.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 19, 2017)

tfw you're sexy snapping with some1 and then they cut the flow of the 'conversation' with "do you like me or do you just like anyone"

bad jush


----------



## Stelios (Jun 19, 2017)

So can someone tell me what's that new ningen meme is?
maybe:

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 19, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> tfw you're sexy snapping with some1 and then they cut the flow of the 'conversation' with "do you like me or do you just like anyone"
> 
> bad jush

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 19, 2017)

I laugh but I can feel,  been with chicks where we'd sext and bitch would spend 10 mins typing an ahhh like knock knock earth to your vagina can you hit it and quit it this year.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 19, 2017)

Yeah like I'm not here to talk about your feelings and insecurities, we can save that borefest for later 

Now I see why I might come across as just doing it with anyone, but I swear I'm a classy lady. There's just a time and place for everything and when the topic is sex, there's no place for anything else


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 19, 2017)

Yah, that's right

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 19, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Yeah like I'm not here to talk about your feelings and insecurities, we can save that borefest for later
> 
> Now I see why I might come across as just doing it with anyone, but I swear I'm a classy lady. There's just a time and place for everything and when the topic is sex, there's no place for anything else

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 19, 2017)

@Didi 
@SinRaven 
@White Wolf 
@God 
@Elder WAD 
@Dr. White 
@Mr. Waffles 
@Dragon D. Luffy 
@SupremeKage 
@Roman 

.....^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) day 1...real ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) day 1....

@Melodie I blame you.

Reactions: Ningen 2


----------



## Catamount (Jun 20, 2017)

@Alwaysmind online
hello
how you doin


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 20, 2017)

Catamount said:


> @Alwaysmind online
> hello
> how you doin

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 20, 2017)

So... has anyone ever tried to make a computer program to process night actions?

I'm learning a new programming language and I need something for an exercise so I'm thinking of trying to make one.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>


omfg
imgfit is back


----------



## Catamount (Jun 20, 2017)

ahaha look at it in the quote


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 20, 2017)

flatcat

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Catamount (Jun 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> flatcat


so insulted


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So... has anyone ever tried to make a computer program to process night actions?
> 
> I'm learning a new programming language and I need something for an exercise so I'm thinking of trying to make one.



Don't they have something like that on Mafia Universe ?


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 20, 2017)

Catamount said:


> so insulted


bigboobiecat?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 20, 2017)

Why you so cruel


----------



## Tiger (Jun 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Don't they have something like that on Mafia Universe ?



They have a host program that handles a fair amount, but not to the extent of the stuff we do here.

Their idea of role-madness is when you still have some generics, but only a few, and one or two power roles might have 3 abilities.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 20, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Why you so cruel


It's how I show affection, just ask cubey

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 20, 2017)

I don't want to


----------



## Catamount (Jun 20, 2017)

I'll ask Borex instead


----------



## Catamount (Jun 20, 2017)

At least it's not Boris


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 20, 2017)

send nudes you dumb cat 

and tell Borax to drink Bleach

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 20, 2017)

you heard the man Borex 
send nudes and bleach to him.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 20, 2017)

when you make no sense for the sake of making no sense

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 20, 2017)

Law said:


> They have a host program that handles a fair amount, but not to the extent of the stuff we do here.
> 
> Their idea of role-madness is when you still have some generics, but only a few, and one or two power roles might have 3 abilities.



Oh I know, but it is basically what DDL asked about, isn't it ?
What they have on MU is simple the basic version, role madness would require something a bit more sophisticated.



Catamount said:


> I'll ask Borex instead



Ask me what ? >.>


----------



## Catamount (Jun 20, 2017)

I see u in the thread  Express yourself thar Borex.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 20, 2017)

Ok.
I am slightly satisfied now.











Stop rating my posts you are ruining it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 20, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Ok.
> I am slightly satisfied now.
> 
> 
> ...



I am the ruiner of all things interesting.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I am the ruiner of all things interesting.


sounds more like cat

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 20, 2017)

Catamount said:


> I see u in the thread  Express yourself thar Borex.



> thar

I see you leave no typo unused.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 20, 2017)

That's it.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > thar
> 
> I see you leave no typo unused.


that's cause i am on a day off and i actually read what u say 











also fcuk u ww i am interesting incarnate


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 20, 2017)

Catamount said:


> that's cause i am on a day off and i actually read what u say



How cruel of you.
Why would you torment yourself like that by reading what I say ?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> sounds more like cat



Nah, Cat only ruins you.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> How cruel of you.
> Why would you torment yourself like that by reading what I say ?


cause a day off


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 20, 2017)

Catamount said:


> also fcuk u ww i am interesting incarnate


Prove it. 



Mr. Waffles said:


> Cat only ruins you.



I don't think so  I've been ruined for years.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 20, 2017)

Catamount said:


> cause a day off



You really must be bored.
Go get a hobby.
Or sleep like I suggested.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I don't think so  I've been ruined for years.



Ah... just like me then.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 20, 2017)

tbh I just wanna back at work

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 20, 2017)

Catamount said:


> tbh I just wanna back at work


wanna what  back at work?
WHAT?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Jun 20, 2017)

@God 
I just want to say I also think you are a huge nerd

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> wanna what  back at work?
> WHAT?


I am always bored without work despite having loads of shit to do and loads of people to see.
plz don't judge

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 20, 2017)

Didi said:


> @God
> I just want to say I also think you are a huge nerd



>calls me out for tossing shade
>proceeds to post this


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 20, 2017)

This is a site called Naruto Forums.

Everybody who creates an account here and is not an adbot is a nerd. Period.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jun 20, 2017)

Catamount said:


> @Alwaysmind online
> hello
> how you doin



So so, how about you?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 21, 2017)

Catamount said:


> I am always bored without work despite having loads of shit to do and loads of people to see.
> plz don't judge


/judges

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 21, 2017)

Alwaysmind said:


> So so, how about you?


You gonna be active somewhere around or not really

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jun 21, 2017)

Catamount said:


> You gonna be active somewhere around or not really



I'll do my best.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 21, 2017)

Alwaysmind said:


> I'll do my best.


I will stalk you to some article discussion or whatever you throw insults at each other for in the news and stuff section, start being there nice and you will be ashamed


----------



## Stelios (Jun 21, 2017)

Didi said:


> @God
> I just want to say I also think you are a huge nerd



what year is this ?


----------



## Didi (Jun 21, 2017)

shut up nerd


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 21, 2017)

Didi said:


> shut up nerd


aren't you the biggest nerd here since you were the representative

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Jun 21, 2017)

People tossing around that word like it's still an insult.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 21, 2017)

oh my god I'm such a nerd


----------



## Melodie (Jun 21, 2017)

dumb nerd


----------



## Didi (Jun 21, 2017)

Law said:


> People tossing around that word like it's still an insult.




>people thinking I'm using it as an insult even though I've memed turbonerd into popularity and used it as my affection word as choice for like 6 years now


----------



## God (Jun 21, 2017)

@Superman





Superman said:


> Damn right I am, bastard. I do not care who wins now. Now I see why they want to lynch you day 1 now.





Superman said:


> Cubey still lives and bad shit happens.



The start of a beautiful spiteship


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 21, 2017)

It's hilarious how dead Didi came to get you lynched @God

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 21, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It's hilarious how dead Didi came to get you lynched @God





Man.. nf was so fun back in the days. This was also one of those threads homosuck deleted all his posts from


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 21, 2017)

God said:


> Man.. nf was so fun back in the days. This was also one of those threads homosuck deleted all his posts from


The writeups were gay though, no color no nothing, nowadays so much more convenient

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 21, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> The writeups were gay though, no color no nothing, nowadays so much more convenient



It was written in the style of Andrew hussie.

Reminiscing sure is fun...


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 21, 2017)

God said:


> It was written in the style of Andrew hussie.
> 
> Reminiscing sure is fun...


>Hussy 
You the hussy 

You're lucky you have good memories to reminisce about

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 21, 2017)

i didn't even play back in early '11


----------



## Santí (Jun 21, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> In bleach I fingered you, Rot, Ratchet, pou and Santi as top scum reads.



Name a game you didn't scumread me in tho 

Protip: you can't.


----------



## God (Jun 21, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> >Hussy
> You the hussy
> 
> You're lucky you have good memories to reminisce about



Optimistic rating as always my dear white wolf


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 21, 2017)

God said:


> Optimistic rating as always my dear white wolf


A few thousand more and I'll compete with WAD.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 21, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> A few thousand more and I'll compete with WAD.



I believe in you


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 21, 2017)

God said:


> I believe in you


He's bi though, so he's naturally optimistic to both genders whereas I'm not to either gender. Woe is me.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 21, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> He's bi though, so he's naturally optimistic to both genders whereas I'm not to either gender. Woe is me.



>bringing up sex in a discussion about optimistic ratings

Are you _He Who Must Not Be Named_'s dupe


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 21, 2017)

God said:


> >bringing up sex in a discussion about optimistic ratings
> 
> Are you _He Who Must Not Be Named_'s dupe


> seeing sex in my completely innocent post

You sick fuck.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 21, 2017)

God said:


>


I merely meant he draws the admiration and respect of both genders like a charismatic good samaritan.  Y u so deep in the gutter hoe.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## God (Jun 21, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I merely meant he draws the admiration and respect of both genders like a charismatic good samaritan.  Y u so deep in the gutter hoe.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 21, 2017)

God said:


>





Yeah, in high school I had a buddy who told the same jokes over and over, far far past when they stopped being funny. As long as even one person in a big group laughed the first time...

Know when it's done and find something new. I used to tell him.

Of course, this post is completely off-topic. Definitely not pointed at anything in particular.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 21, 2017)

God said:


>


The crawl space under my bed is occupied tonight @Catamount snuck in.

night night

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 21, 2017)

but


----------



## Catamount (Jun 21, 2017)

oh well.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## God (Jun 21, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> The crawl space under my bed is occupied tonight @Catamount snuck in.
> 
> night night



You replace me so heartlessly and have the audacity to call _me_ the whore 

Gn m80


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 21, 2017)

I have an idea. I'm going to make the "didn't know X was playing" gag in every game from now on and see how many consecutive times it gets me lynched as a townie. Current record is 2.


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 21, 2017)

Law said:


> Yeah, in high school I had a buddy who told the same jokes over and over, far far past when they stopped being funny. As long as even one person in a big group laughed the first time...
> 
> Know when it's done and find something new. I used to tell him.
> 
> Of course, this post is completely off-topic. Definitely not pointed at anything in particular.


You had friends in highschool?


----------



## Tiger (Jun 21, 2017)

Way too many.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 21, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I have an idea. I'm going to make the "didn't know X was playing" gag in every game from now on and see how many consecutive times it gets me lynched as a townie. Current record is 2.


correlation =/ causation


----------



## Catamount (Jun 21, 2017)

God said:


> You replace me so heartlessly and have the audacity to call _me_ the whore
> 
> Gn m80


I hope the place was at least cleaned after.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 21, 2017)

It's neither equal nor different. One does not get lynched for a single reason.

This is my fault tho. I played too few games in the past year. This means there is a whole new generation of players who do not know my meta.


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 21, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's neither equal or different. One does not get lynched for a single reason.
> 
> This is my fault tho. I played too few games in the past year. This means there is a whole new generation of players who do not know my meta.


Relating mafia to pokemanz which gen are you


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 21, 2017)

You should ask @Aries he knows the gens better than anyone.


----------



## God (Jun 21, 2017)

Catamount said:


> I hope the place was at least cleaned after.



I make no promises


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 21, 2017)

God said:


> @Superman
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 That was bullshit! Who fucking finds jester night 1? I know TV put you up to that shit! I fucking know it. You outed me too....son of a bitch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 21, 2017)

God said:


> I make no promises


Oh well, at least it's warm.


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm so damn upset I can't join catdank faction v2


----------



## God (Jun 21, 2017)

Superman said:


> That was bullshit! Who fucking finds jester night 1? I know TV put you up to that shit! I fucking know it. You outed me too....son of a bitch.





I investigated you _because _you were trying to act sus.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 21, 2017)

God said:


> I investigated you _because _you were trying to act sus.



 It was suppose to work day 1, but you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) did not bite! That tactic was still good back then!


----------



## God (Jun 21, 2017)

Superman said:


> It was suppose to work day 1, but you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) did not bite! That tactic was still good back then!



You're right it was genius, I have no clue why it backfired...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 21, 2017)

@RemChu you need to come back and restore balance. I'm getting lynched every damn game because nobody else knows how to read me.

Or @Marco. He was pretty good at it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 21, 2017)

Man I wish I could see Marco's notification tab rn.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 21, 2017)

Actually I also wish I could see Marco.


----------



## Didi (Jun 21, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I have an idea. I'm going to make the "didn't know X was playing" gag in every game from now on and see how many consecutive times it gets me lynched as a townie. Current record is 2.




There was also one other post by someone that I'm surprised no one called out because he was not getting an obvious jokepost in such a ridiculous fashion

took all my restraint not to deadpost to ridiculate that poster


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 21, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Actually I also wish I could see Marco.



thats morbid


----------



## Aries (Jun 21, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Relating mafia to pokemanz which gen are you





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You should ask @Aries he knows the gens better than anyone.



Year mafia got introduced here to 2010-Golden era: Pre Mafia FC/ Hulkamania era/Gen 1
The Silver Era: Mafia FC-2011-early 2012/Attitude Era/Gen 2
The Bronze Era: Mafia Section-Mid 2012 to-2014/Ruthless Aggression/PG Era/Gen 3
The Iron Era: New Mafia Section-2015-Current: Reality Era/ Gen 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 21, 2017)

I guess I came near the end of gen 3 then.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 21, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @RemChu you need to come back and restore balance. I'm getting lynched every damn game because nobody else knows how to read me.



Guess it shouldn't be that hard to get a read on you


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 21, 2017)

I have a special gift of pissing people off.

I mean, Wad made a good point once: charisma is everything in mafia. People follow the ones with charisma, and lynch the ones without it.

It's not like I'm unable to have charisma, but when I come here it's to say "fuck it" and just speak my mind about everyone, no matter who it will piss off, and that is anti-charisma.

I don't want to change it tho, it's so fun to play that way.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 21, 2017)

Can someone explain what's with the vesions of catdank faction? Was it really up for so long?


----------



## Aries (Jun 21, 2017)

Another meta is if CR is towns only hope you will lose the game. It don't matter if I hand the game to town they will still lose. Case in point rems mr. Robot game where I more or less confirmed the last 2 townies in the game and all signs pointing to Marco as mafia... they still lost because alwaysmind and stelios argued with each other and Marco took advantage.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 21, 2017)

Aries said:


> Year mafia got introduced here to 2010-Golden era: Pre Mafia FC/ Hulkamania era/Gen 1
> The Silver Era: Mafia FC-2011-early 2012/Attitude Era/Gen 2
> The Bronze Era: Mafia Section-Mid 2012 to-2014/Ruthless Aggression/PG Era/Gen 3
> The Iron Era: New Mafia Section-2015-Current: Reality Era/ Gen 4



Dat gold.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 21, 2017)

It'd be nice if we could have a large game featuring peeps from every era, however impractical that may be


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 22, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Oh well, at least it's warm.


I can keep you warm

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 22, 2017)

I think a new era had started. The era of no jokes allowed.


----------



## Legend (Jun 22, 2017)

Sounds amusing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Jun 22, 2017)

Didi said:


> >people thinking I'm using it as an insult even though I've memed turbonerd into popularity and used it as my affection word as choice for like 6 years now



It's funny watching you still being edgy. You probably complain about weather being good too.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @RemChu you need to come back and restore balance. I'm getting lynched every damn game because nobody else knows how to read me.
> Or @Marco. He was pretty good at it


Don't worry man I m gonna lynch you and you'll be mafia 


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Actually I also wish I could see Marco.



He plays DOTA 2 day and night


SinRaven said:


> I think a new era had started. The era of no jokes allowed.



Time for some daddy jokes


----------



## Magic (Jun 22, 2017)

Ah, you have Marco on steam?


----------



## Stelios (Jun 22, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Ah, you have Marco on steam?



Ya Rembro ima poke him tonight


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 22, 2017)

Stelios said:


> He plays DOTA 2 day and night



Has he been online in the past month? People here think he is dead.


----------



## Stelios (Jun 22, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Has he been online in the past month? People here think he is dead.


Yes I have no access on steam atm but he was on two-three days ago.


----------



## Didi (Jun 22, 2017)

Lies
Marco is dead


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 22, 2017)

Maybe someone killed him to get his DoTA2 acct

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 22, 2017)

Stelios just killed most beautiful mafia section legend.
Smh.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 22, 2017)

God said:


> You're right it was genius, I have no clue why it backfired...



TV screwed me over.



Underworld Broker said:


> Guess it shouldn't be that hard to get a read on you



Here is how you read DDL, if you forget about him for any length of time he is blending scum

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 22, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Stelios just killed most beautiful mafia section legend.
> Smh.



 Or maybe you did.


----------



## Stelios (Jun 22, 2017)

Didi said:


> Lies
> Marco is dead


Tekken duel me bisch



Catamount said:


> Stelios just killed most beautiful mafia section legend.
> Smh.



Hi I'm Stelios.
Dad.
Husband.
Perilous fun destroyer


----------



## Catamount (Jun 22, 2017)

Superman said:


> Or maybe you did.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 22, 2017)

I knew it....waffles should have kept you on a shorter leash.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 22, 2017)

Superman said:


> I knew it....waffles should have kept you on a shorter leash.


All the leashes used up for you, wild beast


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 22, 2017)

Yay Marco is alive. I knew it. Fuck you haters.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 22, 2017)

Nah. It's probably a bot he scripted to play DOTA2 for him.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 22, 2017)

Catamount said:


> All the leashes used up for you, wild beast



 Please keep your sick fantasies between you and your boy toy Wolf.



Elder WAD said:


> Nah. It's probably a bot he scripted to play DOTA2 for him.



 Stop it


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 22, 2017)

Superman said:


> Please keep your sick fantasies between you and your boy toy Wolf.



Excuse you.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 22, 2017)

Superman said:


> Please keep your sick fantasies between you and your boy toy Wolf.


You are sick enough without my fantasies, spiteman


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Excuse you.



 No...I will not look past your multiple sexual deviance.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 22, 2017)

Catamount said:


> without my fantasies


Wtf so you are having fantasies without my knowledge 
Rude



Superman said:


> No...I will not look past your multiple sexual deviance.



I'm young I have the right to be a deviant   gtfo

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 22, 2017)

I am definitely unaware of something


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 22, 2017)

nothing new there

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 22, 2017)

Catamount said:


> You are sick enough without my fantasies, spiteman



 Says Marco's murderer. Did you sit on his face while he slept? That how you did it cat?



White Wolf said:


> I'm young I have the right to be a deviant  gtfo



 If you keep having them by time you do mature you will be dead down there and nothing will be able to get it up again.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 22, 2017)

Superman said:


> Says Marco's murderer. Did you sit on his face while he slept? That how you did it cat?
> 
> 
> 
> If you keep having them by time you do mature you will be dead down there and nothing will be able to get it up again.


More time to focus on what matters in life.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 22, 2017)

Superman said:


> Says Marco's murderer. Did you sit on his face while he slept? That how you did it cat?


Marco never sleeps


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 22, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> Nah. It's probably a bot he scripted to play DOTA2 for him.


Who's to say the Marco we saw here wasnt a bot either?

Have you ever gotten in an argument with him? His inability to grasp the other person's point of view seems very robotic. Or what ably the his obsession with rules? A robot would obviously want people to follow a strict set of rules, otherwise the script will tilt.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 22, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Who's to say the Marco we saw here wasnt a bot either?
> 
> Have you ever gotten in an argument with him? His inability to grasp the other person's point of view seems very robotic. Or what ably the his obsession with rules? A robot would obviously want people to follow a strict set of rules, otherwise the script will tilt.



We could argue that your inability to realize when you are not gonna convince anyone means you are a bot. A human has the ability to get a fucking clue.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Jun 22, 2017)

Spicy


----------



## Catamount (Jun 22, 2017)

I think you should ask DDJ for an advice. He is sure to spot a m8 in a second.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 22, 2017)

Ark-kun is a specialist on the subject too.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 22, 2017)

Is he still funcioning around?


----------



## Stelios (Jun 22, 2017)

Superman said:


> Says Marco's murderer. Did you sit on his face while he slept? That how you did it cat?



That sounds promising. Spit it Cata


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 22, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> We could argue that your inability to realize when you are not gonna convince anyone means you are a bot. A human has the ability to get a fucking clue.


Holy shit where did this come from


----------



## Stelios (Jun 22, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Holy shit where did this come from




DDL can't handle the idea that Marco might have been a bot


----------



## Catamount (Jun 22, 2017)

Stelios said:


> That sounds promising. Spit it Cata


I can't even spite, so lazy I am. And you talk about spitting. This requires actual physical effort.


----------



## Stelios (Jun 22, 2017)

Stelios: Hello mate. some people have been missing you at Mafia
Marco: yo marco's not around man. i use his id sometimes
Marco: you can reach him on gmail


that confirms WAD's theory. So he may be really dead after all

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 22, 2017)

Marco is my dupe, he was used to deus ex machina kill Zamasu in the dragonball mafia Kai game. True story


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 22, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Stelios: Hello mate. some people have been missing you at Mafia
> Marco: yo marco's not around man. i use his id sometimes
> Marco: you can reach him on gmail
> 
> ...



*[Vote lynch Wad]
*
 He was pretty damn sure of Marco's disappearance even though it was janitored. Then stelios now confirms not only his death but himself as town.

 What did you to marco Wad?

 Also leaning Didi, Waffles, Law, and Platinum as scummates.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 22, 2017)

Gmail

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 22, 2017)

Also sharing accounts.
That's so sweet.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 22, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Stelios: Hello mate. some people have been missing you at Mafia
> Marco: yo marco's not around man. i use his id sometimes
> Marco: you can reach him on gmail
> 
> ...


Did u get his mail or nah


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 22, 2017)

Superman said:


> *[Vote lynch Wad]
> *
> He was pretty damn sure of Marco's disappearance even though it was janitored. Then stelios now confirms not only his death but himself as town.
> 
> ...


You are too quick to accuse WAD, Vasto. How can we be sure you didn't spite Marco irl, you have quite the motive


----------



## God (Jun 22, 2017)

Superman said:


> *[Vote lynch Wad]
> *
> He was pretty damn sure of Marco's disappearance even though it was janitored. Then stelios now confirms not only his death but himself as town.
> 
> ...



Read on me?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 22, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> You are too quick to accuse WAD, Vasto. How can we be sure you didn't spite Marco irl, you have quite the motive



 I would not hide the fact. I would have paraded his corpse up and down the forums. Wad has both the ambition to do this to gain mods hip to further his other nefarious plots across the forum and the charm to be almost gloat about it openly.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 22, 2017)

God said:


> Read on me?


Bitch ass whore

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Bitch ass whore



Kys


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 22, 2017)

God said:


> Kys


> Implying you can cope without me 

throttle your dick into a washing machine tbh

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 22, 2017)

God said:


> Read on me?



 While I do find it odd that since his disappearance you have all of a sudden become alot more active. I feel that maybe Law got on you for activity. You have contributed mostly nothing but fluff and I feel by you asking me for your read you will try and adjust your play style accordingly.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## God (Jun 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> > Implying you can cope without me
> 
> throttle your dick into a washing machine tbh



I'm not sure how one "throttles" their dick into anything. I haven't quite reached that level of degeneracy yet.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 22, 2017)

God said:


> I'm not sure how one "throttles" their dick into anything. I haven't quite reached that level of degeneracy yet.


ask zyrax senpai to teach you hands-on

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> ask zyrax senpai to teach you hands-on



Zyrax is too busy baggin up all the thots


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 22, 2017)

God said:


> Zyrax is too busy baggin up all the thots


some day you too will be able to get nf pussy like it was discount salami at the deli

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Jun 22, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Gmail





SinRaven said:


> Did u get his mail or nah



yes I have it. I send him a hang outs message let's see if he responds.


----------



## Stelios (Jun 22, 2017)

Superman said:


> Also leaning Didi, Waffles, Law, and Platinum as scummates.



Didi definitely scum that bitch summoned me for some title i didn't even remember having
and then called me a nerd and fucked off to some lake in the elfenland


----------



## God (Jun 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> some day you too will be able to get nf pussy like it was discount salami at the deli



I need to be more like lg. The way he bagged up psychic was awe-inspiring


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 22, 2017)

God said:


> I need to be more like lg. The way he bagged up psychic was awe-inspiring


Oh story time.

Tell me more

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Oh story time.
> 
> Tell me more



@Lord Genome regale us with the tale of how you won over psychic's frosted cold heart


----------



## Stelios (Jun 22, 2017)

God said:


> @Lord Genome regale us with the tale of how you won over psychic's frosted cold heart

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> Marco is my dupe, he was used to deus ex machina kill Zamasu in the dragonball mafia Kai game. True story


FINALLY THE TRUTH!!!


----------



## Catamount (Jun 22, 2017)

Stelios  Months passed before you came and settles Marco's case.


----------



## Stelios (Jun 22, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Stelios  Months passed before you came and settles Marco's case.



hmm how many months 
I was gone since the start of year


----------



## Stelios (Jun 22, 2017)

His last post is April the 1st. Probably studying. Architecture is a bitch afaik


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 22, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Holy shit where did this come from



Just messing with ya


----------



## Stelios (Jun 22, 2017)

I just cast Kuchiyose: Edo Tensei on Marco np. The instructions on the jutsu were to post even a "fuck off" and then leave.
We shall see. Any other problems you need solved my kids?


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 22, 2017)

Superman said:


> I would not hide the fact. I would have paraded his corpse up and down the forums. Wad has both the ambition to do this to gain mods hip to further his other nefarious plots across the forum and the charm to be almost gloat about it openly.


True true 

I suspect the bitch cunt @Melodie to be part of their plot too somehow. She been trying to push on me that Marco was dead as well.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 22, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Just messing with ya


Mess with me and you'll wind up in a casket


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 22, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I just cast Kuchiyose: Edo Tensei on Marco np. The instructions on the jutsu were to post even a "fuck off" and then leave.
> We shall see. Any other problems you need solved my kids?


Wait he responded with just that or are you joking?


----------



## Legend (Jun 22, 2017)

I killed marco


----------



## Stelios (Jun 22, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Wait he responded with just that or are you joking?



Ik heb gezegd kom naar nardo forums even for a "fuck off"post. His latest activity was 9 days ago there. so yeah he's alive dus rustig jonge


----------



## Catamount (Jun 22, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Any other problems you need solved my kids?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 22, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Ik heb gezegd kom naar nardo forums even for a "fuck off"post. His latest activity was 9 days ago there. so yeah he's alive dus rustig jonge


Ah ok dankje 

Hoop dat niet letterlijk dat zei, though, want volgens mij spreekt Marco geen Nederlands maar wie weet wat hij allemaal heeft geleerd in de hel


----------



## Stelios (Jun 22, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Ah ok dankje
> 
> Hoop dat niet letterlijk dat zei, though, want volgens mij spreekt Marco geen Nederlands maar wie weet wat hij allemaal heeft geleerd in de hel



that's daddy joke tier 
but yeah no de uitnodiging is in 100% nardo forum taal


----------



## God (Jun 22, 2017)

Dyirdfg gjitc vui dcvjjjdsx


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 22, 2017)

Stelios said:


> that's daddy joke tier
> but yeah no de uitnodiging is in 100% nardo forum taal


"marco kys fucktard oldfag git gud and spread rep ningen " ?

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Stelios (Jun 22, 2017)

kys

This reminds me of some drama
was it here
or in another online life


----------



## Legend (Jun 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 22, 2017)

God said:


> Dyirdfg gjitc vui dcvjjjdsx


You just insulted your own mother and voted to lynch DDL

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 22, 2017)

Stelios said:


> kys
> 
> This reminds me of some drama
> was it here
> or in another online life


Probably here. NF invented drama.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 22, 2017)

Guys speak an actual language kthxbye

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Jun 22, 2017)

Dutch are the next level of mankind
minus de dagobert blood

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jun 22, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Dutch are the next level of mankind
> minus de dagobert blood


Riiiight


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 22, 2017)

Dagobert is Scrooge McDuck, so he's basically saying all Dutch are greedy af which is true


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 22, 2017)

I swear I thought you were talking about this guy:


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 22, 2017)

Sounds like a smart guy. 



SinRaven said:


> Dagobert is Scrooge McDuck, so he's basically saying all Dutch are greedy af which is true


----------



## Legend (Jun 22, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Sounds like a smart guy.


Its from a movie wafflebro


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 22, 2017)

Legend said:


> Its from a movie wafflebro


Don't bring irrelevant things into this, Leggy.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 22, 2017)

what is this catdank faction, lol


----------



## Legend (Jun 22, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Don't bring irrelevant things into this, Leggy.


All facts must be presented


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> what is this catdank faction, lol



It's about some emote that has 4 different versions.
They're having a war to decide which one is best.
(number 2 is best)



Legend said:


> All facts must be presented



Irrelevant facts only get in the way of the truth.


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 22, 2017)

Tis a war brewin


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 22, 2017)

UB you liked my post but it's not like your language is much better than that.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 22, 2017)

God said:


> @Lord Genome regale us with the tale of how you won over psychic's frosted cold heart



u mean when she pmed me weird shit


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 22, 2017)

Seeing as I'm part of the version 2 faction I should probably actually start using the emote.


----------



## Legend (Jun 22, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I
> 
> Irrelevant facts only get in the way of the truth.


Shhhhhhhh


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 22, 2017)

Legend said:


> Shhhhhhhh



Pfffffffft


----------



## Didi (Jun 22, 2017)

Hmm
v3 is obviously the worst
v1 is also pretty bad

tossup between v2 and v4


----------



## Didi (Jun 22, 2017)

leaning towards v2 though


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 22, 2017)

Didi said:


> leaning towards v2 though


Meeloper.


----------



## God (Jun 22, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


> u mean when she pmed me weird shit



Yes. @White Wolf is very curious


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 22, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


> u mean when she pmed me weird shit


Aww this has to be good


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 22, 2017)

Didi said:


> Hmm
> v3 is obviously the worst
> v1 is also pretty bad
> 
> tossup between v2 and v4



 They are all terrible...all of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Jun 22, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Meeloper.




nah, just my honest opinion


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 22, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It's about some emote that has 4 different versions.
> They're having a war to decide which one is best.
> (number 2 is best)



I like this one, it has cat ears and looks cute  



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> UB you liked my post but it's not like your language is much better than that.



But russian is definitely best language though


----------



## Legend (Jun 22, 2017)

Who cares?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I like this one, it has cat ears and looks cute
> 
> 
> 
> But russian is definitely best language though



Horrible taste in catemotes. 

> Russian
> best language

Hah....

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## hammer (Jun 22, 2017)

holy shit hiatus X hiatus has a new chapter


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 22, 2017)

Speaking of languages I ran into this gem on youtube last week.


Great song. So I showed it to my sister who speaks a little German and she said the singer has a weird accent.

Wonder if she is Japanese or something.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 22, 2017)

I love globalization.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 22, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Horrible taste in catemotes.
> 
> > Russian
> > best language
> ...



But cat ears make everything 100x times better, heh 

Gotta say that spanish sounds good as well 



hammer said:


> holy shit hiatus X hiatus has a new chapter



Wew, that's earlier than expected


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 22, 2017)

Now all we need is an announcement of a new ASOIAF book for this to be the year of the decade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 22, 2017)

Wait so if I speak Russian to Broki I can actually get somewhere?


----------



## hammer (Jun 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Wew, that's earlier than expected



how often does he make a chapter I dont wanna feel disappointed when I catch up and wait 20 years


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 22, 2017)

hammer said:


> how often does he make a chapter I dont wanna feel disappointed when I catch up and wait 20 years



u will feel disappointed invariably


----------



## hammer (Jun 22, 2017)

Elder WAD said:


> u will feel disappointed invariably


----------



## Aries (Jun 22, 2017)

That moment when you get the chance to talk to the girl you like but keep getting cock blocked by her friends


----------



## Catamount (Jun 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> That moment when you get the chance to talk to the girl you like but keep getting cock blocked by her friends


You are so sweet, it hurts, CR.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 22, 2017)

This is why wingmen exist


----------



## Aries (Jun 22, 2017)

sweet... If only she looked at me in such a way Catamount. The asuka to my shinji. I blame summer for not having any people I know going to school.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 22, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Horrible taste in catemotes.
> 
> > Russian
> > best language
> ...



 Comrade...



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Now all we need is an announcement of a new ASOIAF book for this to be the year of the decade.



 I swear if he dies before completing this I will punch my way to the afterlife and drag him back to finish. He will NOT have any rest until he has finished what he started...



Aries said:


> sweet... If only she looked at me in such a way Catamount. The asuka to my shinji. I blame summer for not having any people I know going to school.



 Dude, just settle down with Dark and stop playing with her heart.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> sweet... If only she looked at me in such a way Catamount. The asuka to my shinji. I blame summer for not having any people I know going to school.


If she looked at you in such a way you would have had even less chances, my honey.

Eh.



Just ask her to come out for a cig even if both of you do not smoke. The idea will be too clear to interfere. If they still interfere, tell them so she hears that adult girls can think for themselves nicely.

Do it or do something, sad puppy.


----------



## Aries (Jun 23, 2017)

Superman said:


> Dude, just settle down with Dark and stop playing with her heart.



Vasto please, zeros like a sibling to me. That's just gross. Unless into wincest



Catamount said:


> If she looked at you in such a way you would have had even less chances, my honey.
> 
> Eh.
> 
> ...



She smokes, I don't. Finally got her to open up to me. We are similar yet different. She has the qualities that I lack and I for her. I shall make her my waifu. I will sacrifice a 100 Marcos to the mafia gods to grant my wish...


----------



## Catamount (Jun 23, 2017)

Oh ew, romance
Wtf


----------



## Aries (Jun 23, 2017)

CRollo: Beata Mafia
You know I am a righteous host
Of my games I am justly proud

Beata Mafia
You know I have much more truth meta than
The common, fluffing, inactifaging, towning crowd
Then tell me, Mafia
Why I see her dancing there
Why her smoldering eyes still scorch my troll soul

I feel her, I see her
The sun caught in her raven hair
Is blazing in me out of all control

Like fire
Hellfire
This crawling in my skin
This burning desire
Is turning me to sin...raven

It's not my fault
I'm not to blame
It is the gypsy girl
The friends who sent this cockblock flame

It's not my fault
If in Cubey's plan
He made the White Wolf so much
Stronger than a xxxdarkxxxnation

Protect me, Mafia
Don't let this siren cast her spell
Don't let her fire sear my flesh and bone
Destroy  (insert her name here)
And let her taste the fires of towning hell
Or else let her be mine and mine alone

Random player: 
Minister CRollo, where's my action?

CRollo: 
What?

Random player: 
Also you need a co-host/end the phase


CRollo: 
Get out, you fool. I'll delay the actions... Ill delay them to the ends of time 

Hellfire
Dark  fire
Now gurl, it's your turn
Choose me or
Your pyre
Be mine or you will burn

Cubey have mercy on her
Cubey have mercy on me
But she will be mine....
Or she ... will.... burn!


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 23, 2017)

Aries said:


> CRollo: Beata Mafia
> You know I am a righteous host
> Of my games I am justly proud
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm disappointed if people think I'm being serious on that hell fire parody. Though in general that's accurate,  its easier talking to other girls but this one is different. But knowing me we will be seeing me talk about another girl in a few weeks because I get love struck more times then someone getting cucked in my games.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 23, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 23, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Jun 23, 2017)

Y'all need Jesus.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Jun 23, 2017)

*insert sassy pic of the black woman from Community*


----------



## Legend (Jun 23, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Speaking of languages I ran into this gem on youtube last week.
> 
> 
> Great song. So I showed it to my sister who speaks a little German and she said the singer has a weird accent.
> ...


3 years late homie

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 23, 2017)

Superman said:


> I swear if he dies before completing this I will punch my way to the afterlife and drag him back to finish. He will NOT have any rest until he has finished what he started...



Disagree, him dieing will probably mean someone who actually cares will take over and finish the series faster.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 23, 2017)

Legend said:


> 3 years late homie



Do you only listen to songs that came out this year?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 23, 2017)

hammer said:


> how often does he make a chapter I dont wanna feel disappointed when I catch up and wait 20 years



10-15 chapters every two years.

Though now he is reaching a new standard beause his latest hiatus only lasted a year.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 23, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Do you only listen to songs that came out this year?


Did you watch the anime or just like the song  lol

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 23, 2017)

I watched it, forgot the song existed, got reminded of it last week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 23, 2017)

It was pretty nice animu. Didn't much care for the partial nudity but it was fun

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 23, 2017)

The nudity is nice but what is so great about it is that its basically Gurren Lagann 2.

And Gurren Lagann is GOAT


----------



## Stelios (Jun 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It was pretty nice animu. Didn't much care for the partial nudity but it was fun



I bought Ryuko's edgy persona only after she tore the new dress apart causing a rain of blood.

Watching Ajin currently. Mixed feelings. Season one end was so predictable that was a turn off


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 23, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I bought Ryuko's edgy persona only after she tore the new dress apart causing a rain of blood.
> 
> Watching Ajin currently. Mixed feelings. Season one end was so predictable that was a turn off


Ajin was alright... s2 had better moments than s1

As far as predictability goes.  Well. 

There's supposed to be a s3 I think, though haven't heard any news of it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Jun 23, 2017)

Tfw steam summer sale has just started and you can buy your entire wishlist in one go but have no time to play them anyway


----------



## Magic (Jun 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 23, 2017)

Aries said:


> Vasto please, zeros like a sibling to me. That's just gross. Unless into wincest



 The fact that you went directly to sex says all that needs to be said. Go discuss your repressed sexual tension ya have with each other.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Disagree, him dieing will probably mean someone who actually cares will take over and finish the series faster.



 Faster=/=good or better.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 23, 2017)

May or may not be. I heard the Hitchhiker Guide to the Galaxy series only improved after the author died.

It could be argued the extremely slow way GRRM writes the books has damaged their quality. The last teo books are the worst in the series.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 23, 2017)

Im not wishing for his death, though. I wish he would pass on the story while he is still alive. But if he doesnt, I wish he at least leaves it for someone else to finish after he dies.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 23, 2017)

Being dead is so annoying

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Being dead is so annoying



@Marco


----------



## Aries (Jun 23, 2017)

Marco is not dead... He's just having crazy adventures with his maniac pixie girl fighting evil...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 23, 2017)

that does look exactly like him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Being dead is so annoying



Immortality when?


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 23, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> Immortality when?


You're not lucky enough to get my uber OP role two games in a row... then again you hit 3/4 maf in a day so eh

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You're not lucky enough to get my uber OP role two games in a row... then again you hit 3/4 maf in a day so eh



>You're not lucky enough

Watch as I overcome these odds 

Also my sense of Justice is OP


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 23, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> >You're not lucky enough
> 
> Watch as I overcome these odds
> 
> Also my sense of Justice is OP


 

Idk what my next round will even be. I had a few ideas, like a Yu-Gi-Oh round, an Endless Day RPG round... maybe some random mangos/animus that prob 90% of ppl don't care about ... 

no idea

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 23, 2017)

>YGO mafia

I can't wait for you to break the game with the Egyptian Gods


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 23, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> >YGO mafia
> 
> I can't wait for you to break the game with the Egyptian Gods


EXODIA OBLITERATEEEEEEEEE

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 23, 2017)

Then Weevil throw Exodia into the sea again


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 23, 2017)

Since when were you under the impression that there aren't multiple exodia's?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 23, 2017)

Ahh yugioh talk. Reminds me when I made a yugioh game not to long ago. My favorite role in that game was bakura, kaiba and both yugis. First role I made in that game

*Maximillion Pegasus Role/Example for Yugioh Game Role Formatt*

*Maximillion Pegasus*​
[*DeckMaster*]*Toon Summoned Skull*(Effect) *Aslong as Toon Summoned Skull is on the game field it can choose anyone to effectblock their deckmasters effect per cyclephase. DeckMaster EffectBlocked is freed next phase.*



> (*Ritual Summoned DeckMaster*)*Relinquished*(Effect)* Aslong as Relinquished is on the game field pegasus can choose to copy anyones deckmasters effect ability each cyclephase.*





> (*Fusion DeckMaster*)*Thousand-Eyes Restrict*(Effect)* Aslong as Thousand-Eyes Restrict is on the game field can choose to absorb someones deckmaster and effects into Thousand-Eyes Restrict for use. Pegasus also gets double voting power and any effects,magic or trap cards directed at Pegasus's DeckMaster targets the deckmaster absorbed by Thousand-Eyes Restrict.*



*Maximillion Pegasus Deck Aka Magic/trap cards support*



> *[Magic Card Support:]*
> 1: *Toon World(Continuous Ability*) When Toon World is activated aslong as its still on the Field Toon Summoned Skull can hide behind any player each cyclephase and those that target Toon Summoned Skull with any magic/trap or DeckMaster Effects are redirected to the person Toon Summoned Skull is hiding behind. Aslong as Toon World is on the Field Toon Summoned Skull can not die. If Toon World is destroyed so is Toon Summoned Skull.
> 
> 2: *DoppleGanger*(Ability) When DoppleGanger is activated Pegasus can choose anyone in the game and whatever ability or effect the player targeted by this ability uses first Magic,trap card is copied by doppleganger for pegasus to use
> ...





> *[Trap Cards Support:]*
> 1: *Toon Mask*(Ability) When Toon Mask is activated Pegasus can summon a toon mask to attach itself to who ever uses their deckmasters effect first. Giving pegasus a one shot toon monster with the deckmasters who activated toon masks deckmaster effect.
> 
> 2: *Gorgons Eye* (Ability) When Gorgons Eye is activated who ever votes next after this trap card is set is effectblocked for the cyclephase
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Jun 23, 2017)

Yugi-oh game is finished in like 2-3days because everyone has 10 abilities and can fish for roles easily.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 23, 2017)

@God @Dr. White 

when I click on my location here on NF it opens up Google maps... just look at this

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Dr. White (Jun 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @God @Dr. White
> 
> when I click on my location here on NF it opens up Google maps... just look at this


The rats have officially seceded


----------



## God (Jun 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @God @Dr. White
> 
> when I click on my location here on NF it opens up Google maps... just look at this



ONE OF US. ONE OF US.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 23, 2017)

God said:


> I'm not sure I comprende my frende


tu mama pendejo maricon ching chong cinco de mayo comprende donde?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> tu mama pendejo maricon ching chong cinco de mayo comprende donde?



Yes


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 23, 2017)

God said:


> Yes


good hombre 
bad hombre
trump approves

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> good hombre
> bad hombre
> trump approves



Did you start fz like you said you would


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 23, 2017)

God said:


> Did you start fz like you said you would


Y-y-y-no...
I started Tokyo Ghoul √A instead cos I never bothered with it before.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Y-y-y-no...
> I started Tokyo Ghoul √A instead cos I never bothered with it before.



Literally everyone would tell you to avoid that like the plague cuz it's so bad


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 23, 2017)

God said:


> Literally everyone would tell you to avoid that like the plague cuz it's so bad


Well I avoided it in the first place cos I heard how much it diverted from the manga an shit. 

I finished the manga, but haven't started the new one yet cos weekly ugh can't be bothered
but anyways 
it isn't so bad in all fairness, pacing's rather shitty but I'm on ep 8 now. 
had some cool moments with Kakuja Ken 
the bandaid bitch is too obvious though like they're not subtle with her identity at fucking all

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 23, 2017)

God said:


> Literally everyone would tell you to avoid that like the plague cuz it's so bad



What are you doing outside of Heaven God?


----------



## God (Jun 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Well I avoided it in the first place cos I heard how much it diverted from the manga an shit.
> 
> I finished the manga, but haven't started the new one yet cos weekly ugh can't be bothered
> but anyways
> ...



So you're choosing to watch a noncanon version of a manga you already finished instead of just watching f/z 

But yeah apparently root a was incredibly lackluster and disappointing


----------



## God (Jun 23, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> What are you doing outside of Heaven God?



Came down to earth to experience the human condition firsthand


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 23, 2017)

God said:


> So you're choosing to watch a noncanon version of a manga you already finished instead of just watching f/z
> 
> But yeah apparently root a was incredibly lackluster and disappointing


...
...

...
...
...
...
...
Sounds right.  

I also need to watch Initial D, s2...s3...s4...s5... 
but I'll prob stick f/z before that

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 23, 2017)

God said:


> Came down to earth to experience the human condition firsthand



That was a mistake

Now you're stuck talking to someone's who's an white wolf that can somehow use a computer


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 23, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> That was a mistake
> 
> Now you're stuck talking to someone's who's an white wolf that can somehow use a computer

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> ...
> ...
> 
> ...
> ...



Initial d looks pretty hyped but also dated. Not sure if want 

You should watch redline instead. It's an anime movie so you don't have to sit through like 100 episodes.


----------



## God (Jun 23, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> That was a mistake
> 
> Now you're stuck talking to someone's who's an white wolf that can somehow use a computer



He is a progressive wolf. The rest of his pack just cannot hope to keep up


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 23, 2017)

Slightly more accurate picture

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 23, 2017)

God said:


> He is a progressive wolf. The rest of his pack just cannot hope to keep up



Make sense, he's White 

/s

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 23, 2017)

God said:


> Initial d looks pretty hyped but also dated. Not sure if want
> 
> You should watch redline instead. It's an anime movie so you don't have to sit through like 100 episodes.


I've watched Redline.

Initial D is pretty dated, s5 is more modern looking and I've seen spoilers of it.

Though tbh s1 was quite good even in its dated form
plus I was addicted to the music for like 3 weeks
fucking eurobeat 
just check this shit out

*Spoiler*: __ 




(you can see in this one how the animation is tbh)




 

I'll stop there before I link you 30 songs... cos they're all fucking hype...

well you'll probably not like them cos you're some NY hood rat *shrug

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 23, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> Slightly more accurate picture







Hachibi said:


> Make sense, he's White
> 
> /s



He denies his privilege


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 23, 2017)

God said:


> He denies his privilege



We will make him accept it through hunting everyone but him

Maybe then he will accept that his Whiteness saved him


----------



## Magic (Jun 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Y-y-y-no...
> I started Tokyo Ghoul √A instead cos I never bothered with it before.


It's a fucking mess of a show. Avoid like cancer.


----------



## Magic (Jun 23, 2017)

Like no love was put into it story wise. They explain nothing to the viewer. It's non canon too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 23, 2017)

Just read Re. It's not that bad. Don't listen to NF critics.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 23, 2017)

Serioisly I think if you polled NFs opinions on every work of fiction I think you'd get an average negative on 99% of them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 23, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Serioisly I think if you polled NFs opinions on every work of fiction I think you'd get an average negative on 99% of them.


Lol. I would believe that.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Jun 23, 2017)

@Mr. Waffles :

I think you put your steam password in the wrong place. Or some porn virus 



> jeroen: D8 z  O ed UY %    %"   d8  poll Www inschoP v E       F. As rE ufo sS  eRtukl      r i'n.r Po V zes eyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy eerSt vvce "see l Eer HO S Lire . Pp te v po Dili  "Lil    w .
> jeroen: D8 z  O ed UY %    %"   d8  poll Www inschoP v E       F. As rE ufo sS  eRtukl      r i'n.r Po V zes eyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy eerSt vvce "see l Eer HO S Lire . Pp te v po Dili  "Lil    w .


----------



## Aries (Jun 23, 2017)

My neighbor zero told this dude. "Do your parents know that your straight?" savage... taking that line


----------



## Stelios (Jun 23, 2017)

Aries said:


> My neighbor zero told this dude. "Do your parents know that your straight?" savage... taking that line



keke there's a couple of flawless comebacks to this I assume he didn't have them

@RemChu from 1 to 10 how fucked up is Nier Automata?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 23, 2017)

Stelios said:


> @Mr. Waffles :
> 
> I think you put your steam password in the wrong place. Or some porn virus



I don't put my passwords anywhere lol.
Forgot I even had Steam.


----------



## Stelios (Jun 23, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I don't put my passwords anywhere lol.
> Forgot I even had Steam.



yes ofc

fo real though 
I received that from you 1 hour ago


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 23, 2017)

Stelios said:


> yes ofc
> 
> fo real though
> I received that from you 1 hour ago



I'm trying to decide whether to care or not about this.


----------



## Stelios (Jun 23, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm trying to decide whether to care or not about this.



If you used the same password for your steam with some other major email account 
then I guess you should care. In any other case

don't


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 23, 2017)

Stelios said:


> If you used the same password for your steam with some other major email account
> then I guess you should care. In any other case
> 
> don't



I don't even remember my Steam password. 
So Imma just not care.


----------



## Aries (Jun 23, 2017)

Stelios said:


> keke there's a couple of flawless comebacks to this I assume he didn't have



More or less, its one of those wait what responses. You gotta be pretty quick witted to get hit with that and then flip it back at rhen. One of the reasons don't bother to have a battle of wits with people cause sometimes shit like that happens and you only think of a comeback minutes or hours later after its already over


----------



## Stelios (Jun 23, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I don't even remember my Steam password.
> So Imma just not care.



yeah man I wouldn't care either if *my* account was online spamming bullshit


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 23, 2017)

Stelios said:


> yeah man I wouldn't care either if *my* account was online spamming bullshit



That was just me checking lol.
Apparently I have remember password turned on.


----------



## Magic (Jun 23, 2017)

I saw _The Mist_ last night, it was pretty good. Some stuff irked me but great special effects and the mist rolls in episode 1. Episode 2 and 3 are available online as well. There is more than one narrative/main character and the cast is pretty diverse so you will find someone to like. Drama/Horror

"After an eerie mist rolls into a small town, the residents must battle the mysterious mist and its threats, fighting to maintain morality and sanity."

yes it's based on the book.


----------



## Magic (Jun 23, 2017)

Stelios said:


> keke there's a couple of flawless comebacks to this I assume he didn't have them
> 
> @RemChu from 1 to 10 how fucked up is Nier Automata?



Well hmm, how do I describe it?

It is a fun and good game. But it gets super bleak and depressing story wise. Which is novel in itself for a game? Usually games don't go that melodrama route. So it was refreshing in that aspect...

Music is great. Environment and overall character designs are great. Combat is simple yet satisfying. 10/10 for me.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 23, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I saw _The Mist_ last night, it was pretty good. Some stuff irked me but great special effects and the mist rolls in episode 1. Episode 2 and 3 are available online as well. There is more than one narrative/main character and the cast is pretty diverse so you will find someone to like. Drama/Horror
> 
> "After an eerie mist rolls into a small town, the residents must battle the mysterious mist and its threats, fighting to maintain morality and sanity."
> 
> yes it's based on the book.



Hopefully, it will have a better ending than the movie lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 23, 2017)

mfw it looks like Rick  and Morty got cancelled... 

someone wake me up from this nightmare

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> mfw it looks like Rick  and Morty got cancelled...
> 
> someone wake me up from this nightmare


What??? Sure it's not a crazy joke? Other than in fighting between Harmon and producers I can't see adult swim cancelling given how much fanfare it has...


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 23, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> What??? Sure it's not a crazy joke? Other than in fighting between Harmon and producers I can't see adult swim cancelling given how much fanfare it has...




  it's not 100% but it's starting to look hopeless

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> it's not 100% but it's starting to look hopeless


yeah my quick search found that only "less than reputable sites" are the only ones reporting it, but if it is infighting as suggested than yeah that could suck big time. Hopefully they'd atleast try to wrap things up by releasing a final season 3.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 23, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> yeah my quick search found that only "less than reputable sites" are the only ones reporting it, but if it is infighting as suggested than yeah that could suck big time. Hopefully they'd atleast try to wrap things up by releasing a final season 3.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 23, 2017)

Infighting between who? Wtf. Eh even if it gets cancelled sure Fox or some other channel would pick it up in a heart beat.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 23, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Infighting between who? Wtf. Eh even if it gets cancelled sure Fox or some other channel would pick it up in a heart beat.


It's not the channel, but the creators that are infighting. 
No creators and the channel don't make one bit of difference lol

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 23, 2017)

posted 3 hours ago
havent watched


----------



## Didi (Jun 23, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Hopefully, it will have a better ending than the movie lol.




Yeah, countless plebs and King himself (who is a huge pleb who always hates the good adaptions of his books) loved the movie ending but honestly it was silly as fuck.
>muh shock twist ending
"No!"
It was forced drama, I don't see how anyone could take it seriously in the way it was presented

 The ambiguous ending of the short story was so much better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Jun 23, 2017)

RemChu said:


> posted 3 hours ago
> havent watched




it says 'new episodes this summer' at the end


and the vid is just Harmon talking about some of the philosophical aspects of the show


----------



## Legend (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## hammer (Jun 24, 2017)

anyone know how to homebrew? I need help with something


----------



## Stelios (Jun 24, 2017)

hammer said:


> anyone know how to homebrew? I need help with something



breaking your wii? or psp? it's been a while since i done it. But I have kicked the living shit out of my android tablet again and again. What's up?


----------



## hammer (Jun 24, 2017)

Stelios said:


> breaking your wii? or psp? it's been a while since i done it. But I have kicked the living shit out of my android tablet again and again. What's up?


I need a way to use an offline version of pokebank


----------



## Stelios (Jun 24, 2017)

hammer said:


> I need a way to use an offline version of pokebank



gbatemp.net is saying fuck you to nintendo since 2002.
100% valid instructions.

artist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 24, 2017)

Fuck this made me thirsty.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hammer (Jun 24, 2017)

Stelios said:


> gbatemp.net is saying fuck you to nintendo since 2002.
> 100% valid instructions.
> 
> artist


fucking nintendo making removing the ability to offline trade.   it's like they got worse each gen, i wonder how they will fuck up switch


----------



## Hero (Jun 24, 2017)

Is favorties still happening lol 

Should I send out invites for Iconics


----------



## Stelios (Jun 24, 2017)

Hero said:


> Is favorties still happening lol
> 
> Should I send out invites for Iconics



Do you have a solid 50, nothing more nothing less players?


----------



## Catamount (Jun 24, 2017)

did Marco answer anything


----------



## Stelios (Jun 24, 2017)

Catamount said:


> did Marco answer anything



No.I'd give him a couple of weeks it's holiday season. If he doesn't within a month it means he just doesn't want to be found.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 24, 2017)

;___;

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 24, 2017)

oi 
Borex
go rate yourself

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 24, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Hopefully, it will have a better ending than the movie lol.



 What was wrong with the ending?



White Wolf said:


> mfw it looks like Rick  and Morty got cancelled...
> 
> someone wake me up from this nightmare



 Don't spread lies like that otherwise I will throw your ass into Wyoming.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 24, 2017)

Superman said:


> What was wrong with the ending?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't spread lies like that otherwise I will throw your ass into Wyoming.



@Didi 
You tell him.


----------



## Didi (Jun 24, 2017)

It's forced drama 'muh shock', pure schlock
tailormade for dumb redditors to go 'DAE literally shake at this ending zomg'

I don't see how anyone could take it seriously, it's literally laughworthy at how fucking contrived melodramatic it is
like an ending to a bad soap opera

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 24, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> @Didi
> You tell him.





Didi said:


> It's forced drama 'muh shock', pure schlock
> tailormade for dumb redditors to go 'DAE literally shake at this ending zomg'
> 
> I don't see how anyone could take it seriously, it's literally laughworthy at how fucking contrived melodramatic it is
> like an ending to a bad soap opera



 Wha? But like it totally flips a trope right on its head. Either they were all gonna die or all were gonna be saved. Who ever saw them attempting to take suicide instead of letting them be taken/killed by those things. I mean man how fucked up is it you put an old couple, a girl you were gonna hit, and your son down and expected yourself to then get killed, only to be saved at the very last second by the military?

 It was a twist worthy of M Night....uh 6th Sense and Broken version.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 24, 2017)

Is there a way to balance an immortal role?

Like... let's say I have this guy whose main defining characteristic is that he is impossible to kill. He will always survive miraculously no matter what. Even the laws of physics will blatantly break down to save him.

He could be town, or an indie. As an indie he'd probably want to eliminate some roles. I can have him do it by killing them, or more passively by trying to manipulate the lynch.

Problem is that he'd stay alive forever if I stayed true to flavor. Ive thought of having him come back at increased respawn times like in that @familyparka game, but Im not sure if thats actually balanced. This could be unfun to him or other players.

Any ideas? I want this character in the game but need to figure out how.


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 24, 2017)

Respawn time (1 cycle for normal kill, 2 for super, 3 for ultra, etc.) and the "lose a piece" of something per revival. So if he has any other characteristics than he loses an ability each time after the first resurrection or something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 24, 2017)

mfw 23 yr old Jap pornstar died cos she drowned in the cum of 30 men while filming @God

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> mfw 23 yr old Jap pornstar died cos she drowned in the cum of 30 men while filming @God



That's fucking stomach-churning


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 24, 2017)

God said:


> That's fucking stomach-churning


apparently the director started cursing at her cos she fell to the ground thinking he'd have to do a long reshoot again 

tfw she was actually dead and never gonna shoot again and his balls gonna get hanged in seppuku shame for life

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> apparently the director started cursing at her cos she fell to the ground thinking he'd have to do a long reshoot again
> 
> tfw she was actually dead and never gonna shoot again and his balls gonna get hanged in seppuku shame for life



Damn...


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 24, 2017)

God said:


> Damn...


mfw I gotta wait a few weeks for them to release her name for research purposes

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> mfw I gotta wait a few weeks for them to release her name for research purposes



You're a piece of shit


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 24, 2017)

God said:


> You're a piece of shit


You didn't know this already?  
I'm the kind of guy who laughs when reading the story

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You didn't know this already?
> I'm the kind of guy who laughs when reading the story



Maybe "a Serbian film" actually accurately depicts Serbian ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 24, 2017)

God said:


> Maybe "a Serbian film" actually accurately depicts Serbian ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


haven't seen it 
it's made by gypsy fucks mainly
and random shit actors kek

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 24, 2017)

God said:


> Maybe "a Serbian film" actually accurately depicts Serbian ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



Wait, WW's Serbian?


----------



## God (Jun 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> haven't seen it
> it's made by gypsy fucks mainly
> and random shit actors kek



I haven't either actually


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 24, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> Wait, WW's Serbian?


I might be  


God said:


> I haven't either actually




I know it's listed in top 10 or 20 of worst goreporn movies or some shit.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I might be



What time is it for you?

If it's 11:38 PM like me then it might be true


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 24, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> What time is it for you?
> 
> If it's 11:38 PM like me then it might be true


11:39 cos my cock is plus ultra

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> 11:39 cos my cock is plus ultra



what does your wolf genitals have to do with time?


----------



## God (Jun 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I know it's listed in top 10 or 20 of worst goreporn movies or some shit.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 24, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> what does your wolf genitals have to do with time?


They're sensitive to the howling transition of the lunar heavenly bodies

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 24, 2017)

@God deal with his lunar cock please with your divine powers or whatever the fuck you can do, I'm not used to dealing with furries


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 24, 2017)

You can't tame this furry fuck  
You can't even tame Marty @God

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 24, 2017)

I mean, he's supposed to be God and all

Unless he's the God of jokes, or jabronis


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 24, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> I mean, he's supposed to be God and all
> 
> Unless he's the God of jokes, or jabronis


He did pick dankv2 like some fodder macaroni 
when v4 is the ultimate

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 24, 2017)

v4 look like he's got antenna instead of ears

I prefer the versions where his head is covered by the hat


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 24, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> v4 look like he's got antenna instead of ears
> 
> I prefer the versions where his head is covered by the hats


Literally v4 is the dankest of them all as it accurately represents 



Both have ears at an angle not some fodder cat.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 24, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> @God deal with his lunar cock please with your divine powers or whatever the fuck you can do, I'm not used to dealing with furries



First we must fulfill the ancient ritual of lunar furry cock taming. Have you brought the catalyst - a blu-ray of mlp season 1?


----------



## God (Jun 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You can't tame this furry fuck
> You can't even tame Marty @God



You leave him out of this


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 24, 2017)

Imo this is the best fusion between  and 

It's basically if  stole  's costume but still kept its ears out as a rebel

Who doesn't like a thief who's a rebel at heart?


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 24, 2017)

God said:


> You leave him out of this


 

You set your sights on Simba now huh

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 24, 2017)

God said:


> First we must fulfill the ancient ritual of lunar furry cock taming. Have you brought the catalyst - a blu-ray of mlp season 1?






What's next?


----------



## God (Jun 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You set your sights on Simba now huh



Simba is a lion, this is a cheetah


----------



## God (Jun 24, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> What's next?



Next step is kill yourself for owning that


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 24, 2017)

God said:


> Simba is a lion, this is a cheetah


You're the cheetah cos you cheetah on me with the CB ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You're the cheetah cos you cheetah on me with the CB ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



Name once


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 24, 2017)

God said:


> Name once



Ava
Panda
Tensa
Zyrax
Gogo
Nep
Zyrax
Panda

In that order

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 24, 2017)

God said:


> Next step is kill yourself for owning that



Jokes on you, I stole it


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 24, 2017)

Not that I actually give a shit about MLP in the first place 

It can burn for all I care


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 24, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> Not that I actually give a shit about MLP in the first place
> 
> It can burn for all I care


how can you not care for the wondrous Twilight Sparkle Princess Puff in all her majestic sparkly glory and magnificence

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Jun 24, 2017)

All of you need to stop posting

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> how can you not care for the wondrous Twilight Sparkle Princess Puff in all her majestic sparkly glory and magnificence



Because I can and I do.


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 24, 2017)

Didi said:


> All of you need to stop posting



My shitposting will never die


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 24, 2017)

My shitposting dies when the moon falls and my sleep cycle begins anew.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Ava
> Panda
> Tensa
> Zyrax
> ...



>panda

YOU WERE THE ONE THIRSTING AFTER HER

>nep nep

Wut

>zyrax

Ironic amusement

>gogo

Who

>tensa

Someone has to look out for him

>Ava

I love you both equally



I literally told someone off for trying to insult you


----------



## God (Jun 24, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> Jokes on you, I stole it



Very well then. Let us commence.

Strip down to your nude


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 24, 2017)

God said:


> >panda
> 
> YOU WERE THE ONE THIRSTING AFTER HER
> 
> ...


false information

you know what I'm talking about 

false you love that scrawny turban serial killer 

the sexual deviant 

fair

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 24, 2017)

God said:


> Very well then. Let us commence.
> 
> Strip down to your nude



Nobody told me that this was going to be pornographic

I'm straight mate, sorry to disappoint you


----------



## God (Jun 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> false information
> 
> you know what I'm talking about
> 
> ...



You can't be serious 



Hachibi said:


> Nobody told me that this was going to be pornographic
> 
> I'm straight mate, sorry to disappoint you



Do you want to stop him or not


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 24, 2017)

God said:


> You can't be serious
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to stop him or not


I'm never serious, but always serious.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 24, 2017)

God said:


> you want to stop him or not



I'm sure we can do simpler things like giving a female wolf

Worst case scenario we kill him


----------



## Araragi (Jun 24, 2017)

>walks back into mafia section discussion after months
>sees homotalk

wew, I'll stay out of this.

I'll stick with muh beloved girls. @Melodie @Psychic where you at


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 24, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> I'm sure we can do simpler things like giving a female wolf
> 
> Worst case scenario we kill him


I heard female

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 24, 2017)

Senjou said:


> >walks back into mafia section discussion after months
> >sees homotalk
> 
> wew, I'll stay out of this.
> ...



It's not homotalk but something worse


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I heard female



And?


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 24, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> It's not homotalk but something worse





Hachibi said:


> And?


It's all your fault. Santi was right about you

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Araragi (Jun 24, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> It's not homotalk but something worse


Good to know


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 24, 2017)

Senjou said:


> >walks back into mafia section discussion after months
> >sees homotalk
> 
> wew, I'll stay out of this.
> ...



There be no girls in the internet.


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It's all your fault. Santi was right about you



>Santi
>saying anything about me

Wat

I don't even know him


----------



## Araragi (Jun 24, 2017)

I know since I was the one who told you that 

But as a man, I cannot back down from something so trivial.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 24, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> >Santi
> >saying anything about me
> 
> Wat


Believe me. @God  knows too

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Believe me. @God  knows too





Explain yourselves, both of you


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 24, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> Explain yourselves, both of you


 
We don't use words, we use bro gestures of dominance

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 24, 2017)

What did Santi said about me?

I'm curious 

We all know its bs anyways


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 24, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> What did Santi said about me?
> 
> I'm curious
> 
> We all know its bs anyways


nuttin I'm just dicking you
he said shit about @Viole1369 
so we always say "Santi was right about you  "

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 24, 2017)

I caught on since we never shared a conversation together so your joke didn't work


----------



## God (Jun 24, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> I'm sure we can do simpler things like giving a female wolf
> 
> Worst case scenario we kill him



No no. You definitely need to get nude. Trust me, it's urgent


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 24, 2017)

God said:


> No no. You definitely need to get nude. Trust me, it's urgent


Once a cheetah always a cheetah

I'm done with you

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Once a cheetah always a cheetah
> 
> I'm done with you



I-it's for the ceremony


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 24, 2017)

>tfw you're surrounded by furries



I'm too pure for this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 24, 2017)

Senjou said:


> >walks back into mafia section discussion after months
> >sees homotalk
> 
> wew, I'll stay out of this.
> ...



 Get your bitch ass back here and say hello.



White Wolf said:


> nuttin I'm just dicking you
> he said shit about @Viole1369



 Oh now don't go and summon that bitch.



Mr. Waffles said:


>



 This...all of this...your fault.


----------



## Magic (Jun 24, 2017)

How do you join a dank guild?


----------



## Stelios (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Jun 24, 2017)

RemChu said:


> How do you join a dank guild?


Preferences where your name is up top 

but the cat civil war has already started so cats will be gone in a few days lol

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 24, 2017)

Cat civil war? Explain


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 24, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Cat civil war? Explain


Only the strong shall prevail


----------



## God (Jun 24, 2017)

Looks like I managed to retain some semblance of skill all these years after all


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 24, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 24, 2017)

Carface said:


>



 You can't keep a good dog down.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 25, 2017)

Superman said:


> You can't keep a good dog down.



of course not

all dogs go to heaven after all


----------



## Santí (Jun 25, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> >Santi
> >saying anything about me
> 
> Wat
> ...



Pfft, your loss


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 25, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Cat civil war? Explain


Elendel Specter,

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 25, 2017)

I can remember the usertitle but can't remember who had it


----------



## Catamount (Jun 25, 2017)

> following


----------



## Catamount (Jun 25, 2017)

Wat is it you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 25, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Wat is it you



Nah, it's his twin brother, Twat.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Catamount (Jun 25, 2017)

Oh ok.


----------



## Araragi (Jun 25, 2017)

Santi said:


> Pfft, your loss


Not really


----------



## Araragi (Jun 25, 2017)

Superman said:


> Get your bitch ass back here and say hello



sup dawg


----------



## Santí (Jun 25, 2017)

Senjou said:


> Not really



Naw, I'm a reputably good friend. Even my enemies think I'm a good friend


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 25, 2017)

@God watch the first few mins of this in 1080p if you're not hooked and binging the whole series you can kys

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @God watch the first few mins of this in 1080p if you're not hooked and binging the whole series you can kys



The game scene was nice but idk if a plot about video games can keep me hooked. Was this animated by Japan?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm playing a game whose host is a 9 year old.

(Though his dad is helping him)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 25, 2017)

God said:


> The game scene was nice but idk if a plot about video games can keep me hooked. Was this animated by Japan?


The plot's not about video games, per-say. It's about a pro player who gets betrayed and cucked by his former team's manager, has to forfeit his 10 years spent on nurturing the most OP account and start anew while awaiting the  1 year limit players need to wait before returning to the pro scene. It's a real struggle 

and nah, Chinese animation company

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> The plot's not about video games, per-say. It's about a pro player who gets betrayed and cucked by his former team's manager, has to forfeit his 10 years spent on nurturing the most OP account and start anew while awaiting the  1 year limit players need to wait before returning to the pro scene. It's a real struggle
> 
> and nah, Chinese animation company



Icy 

Chinese animation huh? Nice.

I'll watch some more.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 25, 2017)

God said:


> Icy
> 
> Chinese animation huh? Nice.
> 
> I'll watch some more.


good good you get the gist of the plot about 6mins into the episode lol, everything else afterwards is the struggle...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> good good you get the gist of the plot about 6mins into the episode lol, everything else afterwards is the struggle...



Alright I'll come back to it when I get up. In bed rn, boutta knock.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 25, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm playing a game whose host is a 9 year old.
> 
> (Though his dad is helping him)



Sounds like fun.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 25, 2017)

God said:


> Alright I'll come back to it when I get up. In bed rn, boutta knock.


You should move to Europe or something with your sleeping schedule

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You should move to Europe or something with your sleeping schedule



Cause going to bed at 1pm is a European thing, right.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 25, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Cause going to bed at 1pm is a European thing, right.


yes? 
I do all the time

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 25, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Wat is it you



 No its....uh....you know....what's his name...er...uh.... @Mr. Waffles knows....>.>



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm playing a game whose host is a 9 year old.
> 
> (Though his dad is helping him)



 Persecuted?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 25, 2017)

Lol.

No, the kid's name is Simon. His father is Epignosis, one of the veterans at mafia syndicate.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 25, 2017)

9 year old Mafia host...what's the theme...Cowboys and Indians?  is

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 25, 2017)

Carface said:


> 9 year old Mafia host...what's the theme...Cowboys and Indians?  is



 Got his son into the family business...what a monster.


----------



## Magic (Jun 25, 2017)

This manga lol


----------



## Stelios (Jun 25, 2017)

For a minute I raised an eyebrow of disbelief right there 
and as I scrolled down it turns out I was right

this btw


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 25, 2017)

Stelios said:


> For a minute I raised an eyebrow of disbelief right there
> and as I scrolled down it turns out I was right
> 
> this btw


I was expecting some pornstar to use his  asshole once the organ donation came around

disappointed tbh

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 25, 2017)

actually would be a pretty dope setup

Chief - Double Voter
Chief's Daughter - Princess Role (if killed next day is skipped)
Champion - Kill a player. Only succeeds if they're Mafiaz
Scout - Investigate a player at night 
Shaman - Protect a player at night from all abilities
Warriors X 10

Robber Baron - Double Voter. Leads faction.
Gunslinger - Kill an additional player at night
Hired Muscle - Roleblock a player at night 
Settler - No abilities


John Smith - Searches every night for the Chief's daughter. If he finds her, they both leave the game and win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 25, 2017)

Carface said:


> actually would be a pretty dope setup
> 
> Chief - Double Voter
> Chief's Daughter - Princess Role (if killed next day is skipped)
> ...



 Classic scum wad. Floats idea out there to trick someone into hosting it. For goodness sakes ya put your votes on him already before he bends ya over for the 4th time.


----------



## Stelios (Jun 25, 2017)

Superman said:


> Classic scum wad. Floats idea out there to trick someone into hosting it. For goodness sakes ya put your votes on him already before he bends ya over for the 4th time.



ah ty
I was like is this guy new

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 25, 2017)

Carface said:


> 9 year old Mafia host...what's the theme...Cowboys and Indians?  is



Pokemon.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 25, 2017)

Superman said:


> Classic scum wad. Floats idea out there to trick someone into hosting it. For goodness sakes ya put your votes on him already before he bends ya over for the 4th time.



I'll host it lol


----------



## Melodie (Jun 25, 2017)

Will you though


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 25, 2017)

Melodie said:


> Will you though



Carface is a man of his word.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 25, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Carface is a man of his word.



​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 25, 2017)

Superman said:


> ​



I have no idea what that's supposed to mean.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 25, 2017)

tfw you don't get all those jokes cause you are never around on time

eh
i'll just go coffee and a cig w/e

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 25, 2017)

Watched this movie Brick, for the first time yesterday. It's a film noir movie in a highschool modern setting starring Joseph Gordon Levitt. It was just perfect, 10/10 I plan to watch it again and show it to friends.

Just crazy I've never heard of it before.

It was highly rated on the tv guide thing and had a high tomato score or whatever u call it.


Apparently main character is based on Spike from Cowboy bebop, which makes sense now. Had an odd way of walking around lol, and the hair...
fantastic


----------



## Magic (Jun 25, 2017)

Stelios said:


> ah ty
> I was like is this guy new


new guy with 1.7k likes........
lol


----------



## Stelios (Jun 25, 2017)

RemChu said:


> new guy with 1.7k likes........
> lol



If I said I checked anything else other than the post the name and the avatar i'd lie


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 25, 2017)

Something about that avatar just reeks of wad.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 25, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I have no idea what that's supposed to mean.



 You do...


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 25, 2017)

Superman said:


> You do...



No, I really don't.
That's why I said I don't.
Dis D.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 25, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Something about that avatar just reeks of wad.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 25, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> No, I really don't.
> That's why I said I don't.
> Dis D.



 Ok....Killer....


Wad's reaction upon seeing his mafia teams sometimes?


----------



## God (Jun 25, 2017)

@White Wolf


----------



## God (Jun 25, 2017)

@White Wolf


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 25, 2017)

wut that?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> wut that?



Fate/stay night: unlimited blade works

It's the sequel to fate/zero. Some good shit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 25, 2017)

God said:


> Fate/stay night: unlimited blade works
> 
> It's the sequel to fate/zero. Some good shit


I forgot what you wanted me to watch

wasn't it unlimited blade works

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I forgot what you wanted me to watch
> 
> wasn't it unlimited blade works



No, Fate/zero is the masterpiece. Definitely watch that and then you can do ubw if you enjoy it


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 25, 2017)

God said:


> No, Fate/zero is the masterpiece. Definitely watch that and then you can do ubw if you enjoy it


I feel like I prob watched zero already tho.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I feel like I prob watched zero already tho.





Still I'd recommend ubw. A great action series, with admittedly poor writing and plot. But the characters, fights and production values are top notch. Check it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 25, 2017)

God said:


> Still I'd recommend ubw. A great action series, with admittedly poor writing and plot. But the characters, fights and production values are top notch. Check it


lol

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## God (Jun 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> lol


----------



## God (Jun 25, 2017)

Ummm


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 25, 2017)

mfw I need to watch your shitty anime

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 25, 2017)

I recommended you akumetsu and you liked that


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 25, 2017)

God said:


> I recommended you akumetsu and you liked that


That is true :<

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Stelios (Jun 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 25, 2017)

I second Cubey 

Even tho he's a bad advertiser


----------



## God (Jun 25, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> I second Cubey
> 
> Even tho he's a bad advertiser



The images speak for themselves 

There's a lot more where those came from btw whitey. The show is full of hype ass moments.


----------



## Aries (Jun 25, 2017)

*Long ago in the Section of Mafioso.. Boys waiting to be men and men pretending to be women gathered together in a broken down house at night... With tears running down their cheeks they knew it was only a matter of time...before they met their end like their friends... They were being hunted down by a unknown force...

It wasn't long before they saw first hand what was hunting them. A sinner... Just like them... Who had embraced the wickedness of their soul.... A Indiemon....These creatures represented the worst players of the Section of Mafioso. Led by the 7 biggest offenders like... Vasto "The Spitelist Wrath"... Before any harm could come their way they saw a white light... From the white light a horde of holy winged beings appeared... The MafiAngels spread across the sky on a crusade to destroy every sinner for their "God"Father... In a flash they wiped out the Indiemon mooks and every boy and man hiding in the house except one... 

He cursed out the beings responsible for their suffering... For making them a ... UnFavorite...leaving them to be useless in this war... The sun started to rise and he saw the beings responsible for his suffering... The 4 Hostmen of the MafiApocalypse... *

"_I heard the voice of the fourth living creature saying, “Come.” I looked, and behold, an ashen horse; and he who sat on it had the name ChaosReaper; and trolling was following with him_."

*He pushed the bodies of his fallen brethren off him, standing in defiance. The odds stacked against him... Alone he would fall... But with others like himself... They would become the Favorites to win the war... If he could just survive long enough in those 7 days... *

*Inside the depth of a QT Hell they gathered to discuss how they would conquer the world of Mafioso... The Whore of Mafiyalon "Laix", The 2 Furry Beasts of Mafio Revelation. The first beast from the tumblr sea Catamount and the False Prophet Marco. *

Reactions: Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 25, 2017)

Does anyone know how to find @WolfPrinceKiba? He is supposed to host a game but is missing.

@Law? I think you are close to him or something?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 25, 2017)

I don't know tmblr =/
Not even sure if I have ever been there =\


----------



## Magic (Jun 25, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Magic (Jun 25, 2017)

is this the same show with the little girl getting molested by tentacles at the start, and hour long dialogues that I can't follow ep 1?

yeah, couldn't sit through it.


----------



## Aries (Jun 25, 2017)

*The 7 Sindies of Mafia*

Wrath-Vasto
Greed-
Sloth-
Gluttony-
Lust-
Envy-
Pride-

*The MafiAngels*
GodFather-
Arch-MafiAngel Michael-
Arch-MafiAngel Raphael-
Arch-MafiAngel Gabriel-
Arch-MafiAngel Uriel-
Arch-MafiAngel Jofiel-
Arch-MafiAngel Chamuel-
Arch-MafiAngel Zadkiel-

*4 Hostmen of the MafiApocalypse *
Conquest-
War-
Famine-
Death-CR


Whore of Mafialon-Laix
First Beast-Catamount
False Prophet-Marco
Dragon of Revelation-

Mafia section who do you think are the counterparts to the rest. Fill in the blanks in who you think represents each role from the mafia community


----------



## God (Jun 25, 2017)

I am obviously pride


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 25, 2017)

God said:


> I am obviously pride


Nah das Santi


----------



## God (Jun 25, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Nah das Santi



Dude what? I was the quintessential pride god in my day


----------



## Magic (Jun 26, 2017)

Legend should get pride 

Actually a lot of people here could qualify for that title.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 26, 2017)

Whore of Mafialon-

This should be Laix.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 26, 2017)

I could be any of the seven sins tbh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Jun 26, 2017)

RemChu said:


> is this the same show with the little girl getting molested by tentacles at the start, and hour long dialogues that I can't follow ep 1?
> 
> yeah, couldn't sit through it.





I don't recall seeing tentacles on Netflix


----------



## Magic (Jun 26, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I don't recall seeing tentacles on Netflix


----------



## Evil C.C. (Jun 26, 2017)

Remchu just sharing his hentai preferences.


----------



## Legend (Jun 26, 2017)

Someone spoke my name


----------



## Didi (Jun 26, 2017)

Hero is Sloth 


I'm archangel Michael

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 26, 2017)

For greed I would say a rolefag would suit that sin really good.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 26, 2017)

Lust is me

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 26, 2017)

I thought I am Famine, I even played that shit on forums 


> dat pride fight
 
lol.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 26, 2017)

Catamount said:


> I thought I am Famine, I even played that shit on forums
> 
> 
> > dat pride fight
> ...


But considering it says 'Four *Host*men' I should be famine.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 26, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> But considering it says 'Four *Host*men' I should be famine.


Did not even read that 
Proves my beasti nature


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2017)

Godfather is obviously Reznor
Wad Conquest
Didi War
Cubey Greed
Waffles Jofiel
Dr. White Raphael 
White Wolf Lust
Platinum false Prophet
Viole ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
Santi pride
Underworld Broker Chamuel
DDL dragon of revelation 
Psychic Envy
SinRaven First Beast
Remchu Famine 

And that's all I got

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 26, 2017)

Superman said:


> Waffles Jofiel



Who is Jofiel ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 26, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Who is Jofiel ?



The angel*Jophiel* (Heb.*יוֹפִיאֵל*, "beauty of God", "divine beauty"), also called *Iophiel*, *Iofiel*, *Jofiel*, *Yofiel*, *Youfiel*, *Zophiel* (_Tsophiel_*צֹפִיאֵל*, "spy of God", "watchman of God") and *Zuriel* (_Tsuriel_*צוּרִיאֵל*, "my rock is God"), is the archangel of wisdom, understanding, and judgment. He is listed as one of the Seven Archangels in Pseudo-Dionysian teachings.


I guess it works because >wisdom >age

and >J<ophiel, >J<eroen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> But considering it says 'Four *Host*men' I should be famine.



 Oh...hostmen....well that changes one thing.

SinRaven-War
Didi First Beast
Wormo is Famine 
Hammer Wrath


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 26, 2017)

Carface said:


> The angel*Jophiel* (Heb.*יוֹפִיאֵל*, "beauty of God", "divine beauty"), also called *Iophiel*, *Iofiel*, *Jofiel*, *Yofiel*, *Youfiel*, *Zophiel* (_Tsophiel_*צֹפִיאֵל*, "spy of God", "watchman of God") and *Zuriel* (_Tsuriel_*צוּרִיאֵל*, "my rock is God"), is the archangel of wisdom, understanding, and judgment. He is listed as one of the Seven Archangels in Pseudo-Dionysian teachings.
> 
> 
> I guess it works because >wisdom >age
> ...





> wisdom
> understanding
> judgement

I'm going with me being a horrible pick for that one.


----------



## Didi (Jun 26, 2017)

Fuck you Vasto, I'm Michael


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > wisdom
> > understanding
> > judgement
> 
> I'm going with me being a horrible pick for that one.



 Stop it waffles...Stop it



Didi said:


> Fuck you Vasto, I'm Michael



 Says NFs first wrath...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 26, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> judgement


Smh.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 26, 2017)

Superman said:


> Oh...hostmen....well that changes one thing.
> 
> SinRaven-War
> Didi First Beast
> ...


Good to know I am not the only one blind here


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 26, 2017)

it's time to open a mafia section retirement home

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 26, 2017)

Superman said:


> Godfather is obviously Reznor
> Wad Conquest
> Didi War
> Cubey Greed
> ...


What's the first beast


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 26, 2017)

Superman said:


> Oh...hostmen....well that changes one thing.
> 
> SinRaven-War
> Didi First Beast
> ...


War?


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 26, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > wisdom
> > understanding
> > judgement
> 
> I'm going with me being a horrible pick for that one.


Tbh those three things suit old people


----------



## Legend (Jun 26, 2017)

Pride or Lust im fine with


----------



## Santí (Jun 26, 2017)

Is Carface Hiruzen? He reminds me of Hiruzen without the obnoxious font.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 26, 2017)

Santi said:


> Is Carface Hiruzen? He reminds me of Hiruzen without the obnoxious font.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Jun 26, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Does anyone know how to find @WolfPrinceKiba? He is supposed to host a game but is missing.
> 
> @Law? I think you are close to him or something?



Nope. No idea.

@Aries 

I'm Godfather, Legend is Lust due to his king of tittays theme.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 26, 2017)

Santi said:


> Is Carface Hiruzen? He reminds me of Hiruzen without the obnoxious font.


Santi knows how to insult.


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 26, 2017)

I'll co-sign being Raphael


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 26, 2017)

im too unique to be analogously compatible with any of these metaphors


----------



## Legend (Jun 26, 2017)

Law said:


> =
> I'm Godfather, Legend is Lust due to his king of tittays theme.


This guy gets it


----------



## God (Jun 26, 2017)

>special snowflakes

Bwahahaha


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2017)

Law said:


> Nope. No idea.
> 
> @Aries
> 
> I'm Godfather, Legend is Lust due to his king of tittays theme.



 Reznor is way more evil then you. And isn't he the boss of all you psycho mods?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 26, 2017)

D u still burnt out on mafia or na


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 26, 2017)

I think the next installment of the My Super Bloody series will have a cult in it 

Indies have a bad track record in that series, so why not help them out a bit by making the indie of that game the most overpowered (vanilla) indie ever


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 26, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I think the next installment of the My Super Bloody series will have a cult in it
> 
> Indies have a bad track record in that series, so why not help them out a bit by making the indie of that game the most overpowered (vanilla) indie ever



nope

its already less overpowered than the one in viole's game because we already know it exists now

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 26, 2017)

but do host that eventually, i think i have a wonderful track record in that series


----------



## Stelios (Jun 26, 2017)

Is Sin hosting a game still a meme?


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 26, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Is Sin hosting a game still a meme?


Only when it's role madness


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 26, 2017)

Carface said:


> nope
> 
> its already less overpowered than the one in viole's game because we already know it exists now


True, but I have to give the illusion of balance.

I think I'll steal another part of his game and give the mafia team (but not the cultist) 1 generic claim. Part of the identity of the My Super Bloody series are the named fodder generics after all and for once I think I won't balance that by giving mafia a janitor.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 26, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> True, but I have to give the illusion of balance.
> 
> I think I'll steal another part of his game and give the mafia team (but not the cultist) 1 generic claim. Part of the identity of the My Super Bloody series are the named fodder generics after all and for once I think I won't balance that by giving mafia a janitor.



is this the third installment?


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 26, 2017)

Carface said:


> is this the third installment?


Yes. And the final one.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 26, 2017)

i think the previous one was the one i was vig and gooned 3/4 of the scum right

and the first one i was scum and bamboozled law and AJ tunneled on him?


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 26, 2017)

You guys would have loves my hunter hunter game if any of you fucks besides vasto and crugyr had joined


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 26, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> You guys would have loves my hunter hunter game if any of you fucks besides vasto and crugyr had joined



was it in the OBD


----------



## Tiger (Jun 26, 2017)

Superman said:


> Reznor is way more evil then you. And isn't he the boss of all you psycho mods?



@Reznor is a big softie.

Ain't nobody been Godfather as often as I have.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 26, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> You guys would have loves my hunter hunter game if any of you fucks besides vasto and crugyr had joined



I joined


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 26, 2017)

Law said:


> @Reznor is a big softie.
> 
> Ain't nobody been Godfather as often as I have.



Wpk assigned you like 3 consecutive times tho.

And I think Rion had been godfather more times than anyone since he joined. He was like 5 or 6 times.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 26, 2017)

Carface said:


> i think the previous one was the one i was vig and gooned 3/4 of the scum right
> 
> and the first one i was scum and bamboozled law and AJ tunneled on him?


Nah you weren't vig.

You were masons with Firestormer and you guys lead town to victory.

But the MVP was Alwaysmind, who (intentionally or not) hinted vig so mafia would target him, and thus when mafia killed him (a generic) instead of the vig, town gained the upperhand.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 26, 2017)

o ya AlwaysMVP 


what was the game that u hosted that i was vig then


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 26, 2017)

I have been Godfather a lot as well, but more commonly did I get the 'second in command' type of mafia role (like the second strongest/most important role).


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 26, 2017)

Carface said:


> o ya AlwaysMVP
> 
> 
> what was the game that u hosted that i was vig then


I don't remember hosting a game where you were vig


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 26, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I joined


True and I am forever grafteful 

@Carface shhhhhh


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 26, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Nah you weren't vig.
> 
> You were masons with Firestormer and you guys lead town to victory.
> 
> But the MVP was Alwaysmind, who (intentionally or not) hinted vig so mafia would target him, and thus when mafia killed him (a generic) instead of the vig, town gained the upperhand.



Wasnt this the game where Psychic was convinced Draekke was scum despite every single player saying she was wrong.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 26, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Wasnt this the game where Psychic was convinced Draekke was scum despite every single player saying she was wrong.


Maybe


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 26, 2017)

I started reading Hero Academia a few days ago. I'm about 2/3s through now and I'm so fucking hyped.

Wish I read it before Wolfie's game so I'd have been way more interested in playing that game


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 26, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I don't remember hosting a game where you were vig



actually i just remembered (but cant find it)

it was a kue game

now i understand the confusion


----------



## Magic (Jun 26, 2017)

Man I'm really into *vapor wave *


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 26, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I started reading Hero Academia a few days ago. I'm about 2/3s through now and I'm so fucking hyped.
> 
> Wish I read it before Wolfie's game so I'd have been way more interested in playing that game


Well,  I do plan on hosting a forest invasion/AFO arc round bit later on.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 26, 2017)

Carface said:


> actually i just remembered (but cant find it)
> 
> it was a kue game
> 
> now i understand the confusion


Kue is/was my inspiration in life, so I'm honored.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Well,  I do plan on hosting a forest invasion/AFO arc round bit later on.


Aight that was when I started to get really excited for the series so I can't wait.

I will be active this time I swear


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 26, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Aight that was when I started to get really excited for the series so I can't wait.
> 
> I will be active this time I swear


aye forest invasion is hype
muscleman is crazy

he'd prob be the stain of this round 
 

plus madman deku ftw

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 26, 2017)

Actually the festival/tournament arc was when I really started to get excited 

Probably the best tournament arc I have ever read, save for the Chuunin Exams I guess (I forgot how good early Naruto was). 

Oh wait the Grand Magic Games obviously is best tournament arc ayyye

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 26, 2017)

But forest invasion yeah that shit amped the hype up even more


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 26, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Actually the festival/tournament arc was when I really started to get excited
> 
> Probably the best tournament arc I have ever read, save for the Chuunin Exams I guess (I forgot how good early Naruto was).
> 
> Oh wait the Grand Magic Games obviously is best tournament arc ayyye


You should check out the anime. 
The school tournament animated was just... orgasmic no joke. 

Deku vs Todoroki best fight this year, no contest. They had to nerf it in Jap for epilepsy how explosive it was.
Plus the cavalry race, plus the obstacle race
everything was done super well.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You should check out the anime.
> The school tournament animated was just... orgasmic no joke.
> 
> Deku vs Todoroki best fight this year, no contest. They had to nerf it in Jap for epilepsy how explosive it was.
> ...


I don't watch anime anymore...

...but I might give it a shot just for the hype.

Does it have a good soundtrack? That usually catches my interest in anime.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 26, 2017)

Might watch it too. BhA seems like it's made for anime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 26, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I don't watch anime anymore...
> 
> ...but I might give it a shot just for the hype.
> 
> Does it have a good soundtrack? That usually catches my interest in anime.


Yah the soundtracks are pretty tight. 
tho depends on your taste I guess

*Spoiler*: __ 




(this one gets played a lot)

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 26, 2017)

Aight. I might look into it once I get up to date with the manga!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> You guys would have loves my hunter hunter game if any of you fucks besides vasto and crugyr had joined



 I regret winning that game instead of spiting that damn @Crugyr 



Law said:


> @Reznor is a big softie.
> 
> Ain't nobody been Godfather as often as I have.



 I do not know...ever since you have settled down you seem to be more...melo.



White Wolf said:


> Well,  I do plan on hosting a forest invasion/AFO arc round bit later on.



BALANCE THE GAME!...BALANCE....IT!


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 26, 2017)

Superman said:


> I regret winning that game instead of spiting that damn @Crugyr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about I give you the strongest role and  call it quits there

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 26, 2017)

Where did Crugyr disappear to, by the way


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 26, 2017)

the OJers reclaimed him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 26, 2017)

@SinRaven  did you do the psychology thing ?


----------



## Catamount (Jun 26, 2017)

Carface said:


> the OJers reclaimed him


----------



## Catamount (Jun 26, 2017)

[vote lynch Crugyr] d1 rip


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 26, 2017)

He seems to be busy af, not even responding to me

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Jun 26, 2017)

:ninjs


----------



## Catamount (Jun 26, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> He seems to be busy af, not even responding to me


I would have never done something like this to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 26, 2017)

I need 2 more ppl so I can start my generic round tomorrow 

it's gonna be lit

i feel it

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 26, 2017)

Superman said:


> Stop it waffles...Stop it







Catamount said:


> Smh.







SinRaven said:


> Tbh those three things suit old people


----------



## Catamount (Jun 26, 2017)

I was just confirming the judgement part


----------



## Melodie (Jun 26, 2017)

That alwaysmvp game. Gooning DDL D1 was great, 'twas a great game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> How about I give you the strongest role and  call it quits there



 How about you just balance the fucking game and don't be so fucking lazy with roles just because you ran out of ideas you lazy cuck!



Catamount said:


> Where did Crugyr disappear to, by the way





Underworld Broker said:


> He seems to be busy af, not even responding to me



 We played real mafia and I day 1 him the second it started. I am currently on the run.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Ningen 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 26, 2017)

Catamount said:


> I was just confirming the judgement part



I know.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2017)

Melodie said:


> That alwaysmvp game. Gooning DDL D1 was great, 'twas a great game.



 What game?


----------



## Catamount (Jun 26, 2017)

Superman said:


> We played real mafia and I day 1 him the second it started. I am currently on the run.


Who even asked about you


----------



## Catamount (Jun 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Rude


Go to sleep


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 26, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Go to sleep


I was about to lol, in bed already.

Also rude

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 26, 2017)

Superman said:


> We played real mafia and I day 1 him the second it started. I am currently on the run.



I lol'd


----------



## Catamount (Jun 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Also rude


Yes


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Who even asked about you



Your parents that love me more then you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 26, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Yes

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 26, 2017)

Superman said:


> Your parents that love me more then you.


Ok, then it's you buying all the presents for all the holidays from now on.
Imma fine wit dat.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Ok, then it's you buying all the presents for all the holidays from now on.
> Imma fine wit dat.



.....so what do you want then?


----------



## Stelios (Jun 26, 2017)

The hell's wrong with this night today 
Can't sleep


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 26, 2017)

im so tilted


----------



## Magic (Jun 26, 2017)

Superman said:


> Your parents that love me more then you.


Man you made me laugh twice in once day.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Jun 26, 2017)

Fix yourself


----------



## Magic (Jun 26, 2017)

more than you*

-Nazi


----------



## Magic (Jun 26, 2017)

Stelios said:


> The hell's wrong with this night today
> Can't sleep



Count backwards


----------



## Catamount (Jun 26, 2017)

Superman said:


> .....so what do you want then?


Nothing 


Stelios said:


> The hell's wrong with this night today
> Can't sleep


dsmn true
I thought I was gonna sleep like a log after all the night shifts, but no


----------



## Magic (Jun 26, 2017)

@Stelios

sleep, watch this shiz



jus lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 26, 2017)

that dog breathing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Nothing



1 down.


----------



## Stelios (Jun 26, 2017)

There's a coffee brewing production unit not far from where I live. The air outside smells like caramel coffee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 26, 2017)

cat

supermeng

play my game

I need 2 more and my OCD Is murdering me 

also if someone else I tagged signs up u can be replacements instead 

thx!


----------



## Catamount (Jun 26, 2017)

I obey


----------



## Legend (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2017)

Catamount 
Underworld Broker 
Crugyr 
Viole
Poutanko

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Catamount (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Catamount (Jun 26, 2017)

damned I have moved up on the list, this is the success!

and now I stop caring and go to sleep


----------



## God (Jun 26, 2017)

I think... I actually think.. I might've finally made it off vastos spitelist


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2017)

God said:


> I think... I actually think.. I might've finally made it off vastos spitelist



 Of course you did...of course you....did...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## God (Jun 26, 2017)

Superman said:


> Of course you did...of course you....did...



Cmere ya big softie


----------



## Tiger (Jun 26, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Wpk assigned you like 3 consecutive times tho.
> 
> And I think Rion had been godfather more times than anyone since he joined. He was like 5 or 6 times.



5 or 6, lol...dat's cute.

It has more to do with who makes sense as GF than who has received more RNG luck the last couple years. When I'm in a mafia group as non-GF, I'm still the fuckin GF. It's just how I play the game. That's why WPK assigned me GF twice. That's why Kitsune assigned me GF on my first game on NF.

I pit my team-leading capabilities confidently against anyone I've ever played mafia with or against. I can talk shit because I've always backed it up. Haven't seen anyone take my crown yet, yo. And as Omar would say, if you're gonna come at the King, you best not miss.

(In case you guys don't have a sense of humor, it's all pretty tongue in cheek)

@Superman funny, since the most enraged I've ever been in mafia was a game played WITH my wife here against Laix. I can get pretty heated here on the forums still...you just don't get to see the sections I post in anymore. If something were to happen here that warranted me taking a real interest, I may not come off as "retired" or mellow to you, lol

Not that I'm saying I hope people start causing trouble, but there's a reason I haven't replaced Marco...and only feel the need to check in here once a day. _Nothing happens here. _


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2017)

Law said:


> @Superman funny, since the most enraged I've ever been in mafia was a game played WITH my wife here against Laix. I can get pretty heated here on the forums still...you just don't get to see the sections I post in anymore. If something were to happen here that warranted me taking a real interest, I may not come off as "retired" or mellow to you, lol
> 
> Not that I'm saying I hope people start causing trouble, but there's a reason I haven't replaced Marco...and only feel the need to check in here once a day. _Nothing happens here._



 Technically she was your fiancee at that time. Ever since you have been mellow settled down guy. Though really we do not want to see you heated. And whenever you see Draekke tell him to come back for like a game every once in awhile.

 And if you really want to see some chaos, replace Marco with Wad, Didi, or CR.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 26, 2017)

Draekke was getting himself in trouble at work because he would stress out while playing mafia if he wasn't checking it while at work. He was getting behind on his workload and needed to stop.

Never say never, but I wouldn't hold my breath. I will let him know you said so, though.

Anyway, a good GF stays calm and mellow while pulling the trigger.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 26, 2017)

my GF games are fairly clean too :33

and i have that same 'gf in spirit' presence u do law


----------



## Tiger (Jun 26, 2017)

Carface said:


> my GF games are fairly clean too :33
> 
> and i have that same 'gf in spirit' presence u do law



Dunno who you are.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## poutanko (Jun 26, 2017)

Superman said:


> Catamount
> Underworld Broker
> Crugyr
> Viole
> *Poutanko*


Senpai notices me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 26, 2017)

typical mods

not knowing the regulars of their sections

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (Jun 26, 2017)

Oh I see now. Hey Hiruzen.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2017)

Man that line up for the snes classic sucks. There is not even Chrono Trigger! What the H!?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 26, 2017)

Catamount said:


> I would have never done something like this to you.







Superman said:


> We played real mafia and I day 1 him the second it started. I am currently on the run.



Lmao, sounds legit 



Superman said:


> Catamount
> Underworld Broker
> Crugyr
> Viole
> Poutanko



I'm just gonna pretend it's a lost of people you like the most here on NF 

Though I wonder what's keeping Crugyr busy

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 26, 2017)

The wrath of Marco got him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Jun 26, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Though I wonder what's keeping Crugyr busy


Aren't you 2 hosting a game together?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 26, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Aren't you 2 hosting a game together?



Can't start without him, lol

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Can't start without him, lol



 You and CR need to comfort each other over the loss of your supposed co-hosts.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 26, 2017)

I disagree.


----------



## Magic (Jun 26, 2017)

perfect


----------



## Aries (Jun 26, 2017)

Superman said:


> You and CR need to comfort each other over the loss of your supposed co-hosts.



UB will be my co host for Favorites 7.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 27, 2017)

Finally won bishessss. They lynched the cop ahahaha

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2017)

Catamount said:


> I disagree.



 You are a Cat...shut up.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 27, 2017)

RemChu said:


> @SinRaven  did you do the psychology thing ?


No..

Maybe in the future though. Right now I'm working fulltime while thinking over what I want to do with my life.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 27, 2017)

Law said:


> Not that I'm saying I hope people start causing trouble


You called?


----------



## Magic (Jun 27, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> No..
> 
> Maybe in the future though. Right now I'm working fulltime while thinking over what I want to do with my life.


Ok, good to hear.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 27, 2017)

Stelios said:


> There's a coffee brewing production unit not far from where I live. The air outside smells like caramel coffee


I think you live near where I work 

Do you mean the DE factory?


----------



## Stelios (Jun 27, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I think you live near where I work
> 
> Do you mean the DE factory?



Yes Sin. We may have met already irl


----------



## Stelios (Jun 27, 2017)

If you work at retail chances are you seen me and my kid for shopping. I usually ask my way around I don't bother looking around for shit so yeah the odds are definetely there.


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2017)

Im off of vasto's list


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 27, 2017)

@Law

I remember three rn. Inverse mafia, Kue's Internet Era 2 and one of Alwaysminds games.

Can't remember more, maybe its only those three.

But it does feel like Rion draws GF all the time.

Specially since whenever he does not draw GF, he acts like the host is screwing him up.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 27, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Yes Sin. We may have met already irl





Stelios said:


> If you work at retail chances are you seen me and my kid for shopping. I usually ask my way around I don't bother looking around for shit so yeah the odds are definetely there.


Maybe. I don't work at that factory tho, but a warehouse near it. Kinda combination of office and warehouse work that I do, but I'm not in touch with a lot of people aside from my coworkers.

You doing something this weekend? Should we (finally) meet up for beers


----------



## Stelios (Jun 27, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Maybe. I don't work at that factory tho, but a warehouse near it. Kinda combination of office and warehouse work that I do, but I'm not in touch with a lot of people aside from my coworkers.
> 
> You doing something this weekend? Should we (finally) meet up for beers



Sure thing Saturday is a good day for me.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 27, 2017)

jelly


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2017)

Catamount said:


> jelly


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 27, 2017)

Superman said:


> You and CR need to comfort each other over the loss of your supposed co-hosts.



My co-host vanished like last week, don't think he's dead yet.  I just hope he'll be back before I go on vacation 



Aries said:


> UB will be my co host for Favorites 7.



What

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 27, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Sure thing Saturday is a good day for me.


Aight. I'm pretty sure I have nothing on Saturday yet so yah


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 27, 2017)

Catamount said:


> jelly


Must be jelly cause jam don't shake


----------



## Catamount (Jun 27, 2017)

I am too lazy to come up with an answer to any of you


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 27, 2017)

Almost another age advancement day for me (tomorrow) not sure how active I will be today as family visiting.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 27, 2017)

@nfcnorth happy birthday?


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 27, 2017)

Catamount said:


> @nfcnorth happy birthday?


thanks a day early but appreciate it anyways

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 27, 2017)

@nfcnorth will wish tomorrow then


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 27, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2017)

That cannot be real....


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> What



I shouldnt be that hard, I hosted favorites with only two games in my belt.

Biggest challenge should be to help @Aries keep focused, I reckon.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 27, 2017)

Though if you never player it b4 you might want to experience it first.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 27, 2017)

I want to play with UB, not under UB, leave her alone

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 27, 2017)

Under sound good too, but in a different context

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 27, 2017)

Catamount said:


> I want to play with UB, not under UB, leave her alone


Whoa take them fantasies elsewhere

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 27, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Whoa take them fantasies elsewhere


you fancy the same, don't lie


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 27, 2017)

Catamount said:


> I want to play with UB, not under UB, leave her alone



You realize we first need a game for either to be possible right


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 27, 2017)

Catamount said:


> you fancy the same, don't lie



I thought you liked male cats?


----------



## Catamount (Jun 27, 2017)

Do not try to limit me.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 28, 2017)

and that goes for EVERYONE, if i HEAR back about any of this mess again, I AM BUYING PLANE TICKETS. I LITERALLY GOT STACKS ON STACKS SAVED RIGHT NOW. I WILL PULL UP ON ANYONE'S STREET.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Jun 28, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


> and that goes for EVERYONE, if i HEAR back about any of this mess again, I AM BUYING PLANE TICKETS. I LITERALLY GOT STACKS ON STACKS SAVED RIGHT NOW. I WILL PULL UP ON ANYONE'S STREET.


----------



## Magic (Jun 28, 2017)

What is he talking about.


----------



## Magic (Jun 28, 2017)

This channel putting out some great mini scifi movie/horror stuff


----------



## Magic (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm very hyped to see Baby Driver.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 28, 2017)

@RemChu what is the game in your avatar?


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 28, 2017)

I think @Lord Genome is going insane without his waifu @Psychic


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 28, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It shouldnt be that hard, I hosted favorites with only two games in my belt.
> 
> Biggest challenge should be to help @Aries keep focused, I reckon.



I'm not sure if Aries is serious, dunno what exactly I'd have to do as co-host in his game, probably stuff Marco had to do 

Keeping someone focused isn't that much of a problem, I guess ...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 28, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm not sure if Aries is serious, dunno what exactly I'd have to do as co-host in his game, probably stuff Marco had to do
> 
> Keeping someone focused isn't that much of a problem, I guess ...



He's probably joking.

But I think he's also in need of one.

You'd have to make ~30 roles and probably help him process some abilities every other night (by "some" I mean, 50+ ones).

Make sure you have some free time.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 28, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> He's probably joking.
> 
> But I think he's also in need of one.
> 
> ...



Game is gonna start in like 6 months if I have to do ~30 roles 

Btw. I'm on vacation in 2 weeks


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 28, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I think @Lord Genome is going insane without his waifu @Psychic




Deh


----------



## Catamount (Jun 28, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Keeping someone focused isn't that much of a problem, I guess ...



So naive


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 28, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Game is gonna start in like 6 months if I have to do ~30 roles



I made nmost of them in a weekend.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 28, 2017)

It's amazing how much work you can get done where there's a horde of angry players screaming at you.


----------



## God (Jun 28, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's amazing how much work you can get done where there's a horde of angry players screaming at you.



Didn't do shit for sin

HEEEEYYYYYY OHHHHHH

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 28, 2017)

Catamount said:


> So naive



I'm just very optimistic 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I made nmost of them in a weekend.



Holy yiss  I'm getting easily distracted


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 28, 2017)

Tbh I think it was more like 4-5 days than a weekend now that I think about it. But yeah.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 28, 2017)

I wasn't planning to make any games for the next few months.

Then I heard the Mafia Syndicate queue was about to start again, and that queue takes AGES to go through, so if I didn't submit a game now I'd have to wait till 2019 or something to do it.

One week later, and I now have a functioning, balanced, 27 player role madness game with a cult, a SK and who knows what else.

Pressure is beautiful.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2017)

Time for a yearly is Wormo still alive check.

@Firaea


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 28, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> balanced



Well judgement is still out on that but I tried.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 28, 2017)

Games are easy to make. Fun, too.

I have 7? I think, games available and ready to play. All role madness, all 25+ players.

And I could have an 8th by the end of the day.

The hard part is finding people with the desire to host, who can also keep up with your roles and ideas, who doesn't want to host their OWN creation.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 28, 2017)

Nowadays I think I have more fun making games than playing them, tbh.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2017)

Law said:


> Games are easy to make. Fun, too.
> 
> I have 7? I think, games available and ready to play. All role madness, all 25+ players.
> 
> ...



 You now have power. Force certain people to host....or else.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Nowadays I think I have more fun making games than playing them, tbh.



 Please please please pick your spots when you start games. Doing it at the wrong time is what leads to a rise in activity.


----------



## Magic (Jun 28, 2017)

It's just pixel art by a Japanese guy, could find his name fast once on a pc


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 28, 2017)

Superman said:


> Please please please pick your spots when you start games. Doing it at the wrong time is what leads to a rise in activity.



Hey I think I have a pretty good track with activity so far.

Of course every game will have some inactifags, but I can't help it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Hey I think I have a pretty good track with activity so far.
> 
> Of course every game will have some inactifags, but I can't help it.



 You can help it...if you brought the might of Law and Reznor down in them.


----------



## Magic (Jun 29, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> He's probably joking.
> 
> But I think he's also in need of one.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a team job. rip


----------



## Legend (Jun 29, 2017)

I think ill come out of retirement


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 29, 2017)

Yes Legend we need you!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 29, 2017)

RemChu said:


> That sounds like a team job. rip



Didn't you say you wanted to do it?


----------



## Magic (Jun 29, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hero (Jun 29, 2017)

Legend said:


> I think ill come out of retirement


Sign up for Iconics 

It'll probably be my last game if I don't do Members w/ @SinRaven


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 29, 2017)

Hero said:


> Sign up for Iconics
> 
> It'll probably be my last game if I don't do Members w/ @SinRaven


We should do members together

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 29, 2017)

I meant it, not members

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 29, 2017)

But also Members yes


----------



## Legend (Jun 29, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Yes Legend we need you!!!


Of course you do



Hero said:


> Sign up for Iconics
> 
> It'll probably be my last game if I don't do Members w/ @SinRaven


Pretty sure I already did


----------



## Stelios (Jun 29, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> *SinRaven presents:*
> ​
> 
> _Four and a half years ago, *Friday* hosted *the first members mafia* game. It was a hit and showed the world how awesome the theme could be. In 2013, *Firestormer* took up the baton and hosted *the second members mafia*, but life got in the way and the game was never finished._
> ...






SinRaven said:


> We should do members together



It's not two years yet sine you announced it. You can wait a bit more

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 29, 2017)

If Sin and Hero team up does that mean they finally host a game or is it double the delay?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 29, 2017)

If DDL and Stelios team up does that mean they will get smart or would they form just one giant idiot

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Jun 29, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> If Sin and Hero team up does that mean they finally host a game or is it double the delay?





SinRaven said:


> If DDL and Stelios team up does that mean they will get smart or would they form just one giant idiot

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 29, 2017)

TFW u r laughing and then suddenly see how it looks on the gif


----------



## Legend (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## Jeroen (Jun 29, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> If Sin and Hero team up does that mean they finally host a game or is it double the delay?



Doubling nothing still ends up being nothing.


----------



## poutanko (Jun 30, 2017)

@White Wolf

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Jun 30, 2017)



Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 30, 2017)

poutanko said:


> @White Wolf


ily

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Jun 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> ily


But I don't

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 30, 2017)

poutanko said:


> But I don't


Oh. 


Well nothing new then.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 30, 2017)

So sad.
Finish him pou.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Jun 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Oh.
> 
> 
> Well nothing new then.





Catamount said:


> So sad.
> Finish him pou.


I'd love to, is he joining another game?


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 30, 2017)

I'm in every game almost, spite me to your heart's content.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Jun 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'm in every game almost, spite me to your heart's content.



Pupupu well played

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Jun 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'm in every game almost, spite me to your heart's content.


But what if we're on the same team?


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 30, 2017)

poutanko said:


> But what if we're on the same team?


Bus for town cred.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Jun 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Bus for town cred.


If we are both town? (￣▽￣) I'm not that crazy bruh


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 30, 2017)

poutanko said:


> If we are both town? (￣▽￣) I'm not that crazy bruh


Look how well that worked out in Hellsing and [long name game]

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Catamount (Jun 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Bus for town cred.


You vicious


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 30, 2017)

@Nitty Scott welcome back!!

With you returning, @Hero getting more active and me reintegrating into mafia society we only need @Laix and the gays will rule again!

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Shizune (Jun 30, 2017)

Stelios said:


> τα πάντα ρει τα πάντα χωρεί και ουδέν μένει
> Heraclitus



What we're not gonna do in here is speak in tongues


----------



## Stelios (Jun 30, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> What we're not gonna do in here is speak in tongues

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 30, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 30, 2017)

@RemChu @Dr. White

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Jun 30, 2017)

>townies who deliberately play to a different wincon

this is dumb


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 30, 2017)

Didi said:


> >townies who deliberately play to a different wincon
> 
> this is dumb


A woman in love plays to her strengths

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hero (Jun 30, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> What we're not gonna do in here is speak in tongues


Sis are you signed up for Iconics?


----------



## Hero (Jun 30, 2017)

poutanko said:


> I'd love to, is he joining another game?


Who are you? Sign up for Iconics


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 30, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> And the site update made everything better. Mostly.


But it takes a god awful long time to get used to tho


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 30, 2017)

And Hero Academia is manga that is like Naruto except it doesn't suck. I recommend it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 30, 2017)

Superman said:


> Time for a yearly is Wormo still alive check.
> 
> @Firaea



Wormo told me just now to tell you that he'd dead.


----------



## Stelios (Jun 30, 2017)

Speaking of dead I haven't heard from Marco. Maybe he's on sabbatical leave


----------



## Stelios (Jun 30, 2017)

meawhile that "friend" of his that is using his steam account sometimes has gathered
1466 hours of Dota 2 playtime.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 30, 2017)

Stelios said:


> meawhile that "friend" of his that is using his steam account sometimes has gathered
> 1466 hours of Dota 2 playtime.



That doesn't say much though, does it ?
Playtime is tied to the account, right ? 
So if both play it then the playtime is just the combined total for Marco's account.


----------



## Firestormer (Jun 30, 2017)

This place actually working scares me, I'm not used to it. You leave a site for a year and suddenly they get their shit together and upgrade the place, terrifying.

Do most of the older people still play these things? (also hi long time no see!)

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 30, 2017)

Firestormer said:


> This place actually working scares me, I'm not used to it. You leave a site for a year and suddenly they get their shit together and upgrade the place, terrifying.
> 
> Do most of the older people still play these things? (also hi long time no see!)



Oh hey, FS.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 30, 2017)

Didi said:


> >townies who deliberately play to a different wincon
> 
> this is dumb



Agreed but I'm not complaining 



White Wolf said:


> A woman in love plays to her strengths






Firestormer said:


> This place actually working scares me, I'm not used to it. You leave a site for a year and suddenly they get their shit together and upgrade the place, terrifying.
> 
> Do most of the older people still play these things? (also hi long time no see!)



Oh hello there


----------



## Stelios (Jun 30, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That doesn't say much though, does it ?
> Playtime is tied to the account, right ?
> So if both play it then the playtime is just the combined total for Marco's account.



Applying mafia logic on what his friend says just doesn't add up. The sometimes is clearly a lie with 192.9 hours playtime the last two weeks.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 30, 2017)

@Firestormer!! Welcome back 

How long will your stay be?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 30, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Applying mafia logic on what his friend says just doesn't add up. The sometimes is clearly a lie with 192.9 hours playtime the last two weeks.



That's... a lot of playtime in just 2 weeks. >.>
Go grill the guy and find out the truth!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 30, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Wormo told me just now to tell you that he'd dead.



 Did he say how he died?



Firestormer said:


> This place actually working scares me, I'm not used to it. You leave a site for a year and suddenly they get their shit together and upgrade the place, terrifying.
> 
> Do most of the older people still play these things? (also hi long time no see!)



 Sup FS...what is life like?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 30, 2017)

Superman said:


> Did he say how he died?



He wanted me to make up some story, or as he put it...

"You should have told a riveting tale of how I died, protecting my waifu"


----------



## Stelios (Jun 30, 2017)

Children's playdates 
Bach
Whiskey
And absolute chaos in the living room
#road_to_alcoholism 

But I secretly enjoy them
Must be the booze talking 
or them being adorable little devils
Can't decide right now
They fight over a car


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 30, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> He wanted me to make up some story, or as he put it...
> 
> "You should have told a riveting tale of how I died, protecting my waifu"



 Tell him to cut the crap and we all know he has a Harem....and he is a dick still for acting like he is forever alone...and fuck you.



Stelios said:


> Children's playdates
> Bach
> Whiskey
> And absolute chaos in the living room
> ...



 You are rambling Stelios...you seem to be full of love here....get a hold of your balls why don't you...


----------



## Magic (Jun 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @RemChu @Dr. White


Literally was watching it on my own at the time of your posting, then log in here and see you tagged me.


----------



## Stelios (Jun 30, 2017)

Superman said:


> You are rambling Stelios...you seem to be full of love here....get a hold of your balls why don't you...



rambling love balls
What the hell is going on in your head Vasto?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 30, 2017)

Superman said:


> Tell him to cut the crap and we all know he has a Harem....and he is a dick still for acting like he is forever alone...and fuck you.



I copypasted this to him, but he's asleep right now....
He'll wake up in about 8-ish hours.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 30, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Literally was watching it on my own at the time of your posting, then log in here and see you tagged me.


Wubba lubba dub dub Ricksense

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 30, 2017)

Stelios said:


> rambling love balls
> What the hell is going on in your head Vasto?



The are your buzz words...you tell me....drunk



Mr. Waffles said:


> I copypasted this to him, but he's asleep right now....
> He'll wake up in about 8-ish hours.



 Have one of his women wake him up...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 30, 2017)

Quick question for everyone....how sad would ya be to wake up to news that CR had been beaten to death?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Jun 30, 2017)

Superman said:


> The are your buzz words...you tell me....drunk



maybe Bach confused you. you probably don't hear that a lot in the getto

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Stelios (Jun 30, 2017)

Superman said:


> Quick question for everyone....how sad would ya be to wake up to news that CR had been beaten to death?



CR is a good lad with sensitivities and imagination. I can totally see him get beat up by thugs for flirting some bimbo with strong temperament and very bad connections


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 30, 2017)

Superman said:


> Quick question for everyone....how sad would ya be to wake up to news that CR had been beaten to death?



Before or after Favorites? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



probably would be sadder before, because the amount of trolling Favs is likely to have would make me think he deserved it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Jun 30, 2017)

Superman said:


> Quick question for everyone....how sad would ya be to wake up to news that CR had been beaten to death?


We are a non violent mafia community. =[


----------



## Magic (Jun 30, 2017)

but if no Favorites

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Jun 30, 2017)

RemChu said:


> but if no Favorites



it's ok rembro

c'est la vie


----------



## Aries (Jun 30, 2017)

August 11 will be the start of FAVs

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 30, 2017)

We should be fine. When Hero betrayed the community's hopes and expectations by failing to deliver Favs, someone else appeared and became the hero we needed.

(Though now he is retired...)

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 30, 2017)

Superman said:


> Quick question for everyone....how sad would ya be to wake up to news that CR had been beaten to death?



Quite sad. 
It would be the end of an era.


----------



## Didi (Jun 30, 2017)

Even if CR was beaten to death I fully expect him to appear the next week posting some roles for his  new 'last' game

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 30, 2017)

I speak passionately about this because I love this community and for 7 years I have dedicated my time and effort in hosting for this community. 7 years... Editing, playing, hosting... I'm not going in to lose... I will win

That rage king vasto has no passion for no roles except for killing roles. He is big and he is strong but what separates me from him jack is Heart... And when the chips are down he or life may beat the hell out a me. But your going to have to beat every last breath out a this body cause I'm heading to FAVIIORTES as the mafia section host champion and I'm walking out with dis sumobitch

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 30, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> We should be fine. When Hero betrayed the community's hopes and expectations by failing to deliver Favs, someone else appeared and became the hero we needed.
> 
> (Though now he is retired...)


WAD and Kue did it before Hero. In fact, Hero was the hero at the time


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 30, 2017)

i did it twice actually

including with the first favorites

which i may remind you once again i am the father of


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 30, 2017)

Thinking about it, there are a lot more hosts who failed to deliver a lot of (hyped) games! 

Why am I the only one who it's being held against then??

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 30, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Thinking about it, there are a lot more hosts who failed to deliver a lot of (hyped) games!
> 
> Why am I the only one who it's being held against then??



They didn't come back later and promise to still do it, over and over, for 2 years.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Jun 30, 2017)

Favorites is never happening or if it does it will pause around day phase 5 and never restart.


----------



## Hero (Jun 30, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> We should be fine. When Hero betrayed the community's hopes and expectations by failing to deliver Favs, someone else appeared and became the hero we needed.
> 
> (Though now he is retired...)


That's not what fucking happened. You can ask Soul or Laix


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 30, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> They didn't come back later and promise to still do it, over and over, for 2 years.


Touché


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 30, 2017)

Hero said:


> That's not what fucking happened. You can ask Soul or Laix


Very convenient that they aren't around to answer HUH?


----------



## Stelios (Jun 30, 2017)

the world is a vampire



sent to draaaaain


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 30, 2017)

You people should have more hope. CR always delivers when nobody expects It from him. Its only when we expect that he doesn't.

Wait, never mind, please don't have.more hope.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 30, 2017)

Hero said:


> That's not what fucking happened. You can ask Soul or Laix



Alright, it's not like I was there


----------



## Legend (Jun 30, 2017)

Big Mafia Plans never come to fruition, prepare for disappointment


----------



## Hero (Jun 30, 2017)

Anyway, @SinRaven can you send a mass PM for advertising. Let's get this promo going


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 30, 2017)

Yes ma'am

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Jun 30, 2017)

Hero said:


> Anyway, @SinRaven can you send a mass PM for advertising. Let's get this promo going



are you gonna be as host as active you were in Aries game?


----------



## Magic (Jun 30, 2017)

Didi said:


> Even if CR was beaten to death I fully expect him to appear the next week posting some roles for his  new 'last' game


HAHAAHAHAHAH


Legend said:


> Big Mafia Plans never come to fruition, prepare for disappointment


Booooooooooooo


----------



## Magic (Jun 30, 2017)

Yo, I miss that uh To aur no index games Laix would host.

I need an anime game like that


----------



## Hero (Jun 30, 2017)

Stelios said:


> are you gonna be as host as active you were in Aries game?


I'm always an active host. That game was dead when I arrived and there wasn't anyone competent enough to talk to so I was silent. I'm not a game leader so me starting discussion is out of the question


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 30, 2017)

Wtf I can only send PM's up to 35 people?

I want ma old privileges back


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 30, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Wtf I can only send PM's up to 35 people?
> 
> I want ma old privileges back


 

I can only do 10. @Reznor   what is this injustice

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I can only do 10. @Reznor   what is this injustice


I used to be able to do 50 rip


----------



## Legend (Jun 30, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Booooooooooooo


Im just being honest as per usual


SinRaven said:


> Wtf I can only send PM's up to 35 people?
> 
> I want ma old privileges back


You cant be a dirty hoe anymore, just a basic slut right now


----------



## Shizune (Jun 30, 2017)

Hero said:


> Sis are you signed up for Iconics?



Sis why wasn't I autosigned for that? Ain't nothing here iconic without me.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shizune (Jun 30, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> They didn't come back later and promise to still do it, over and over, for 2 years.



What you're NOT gonna do is come for gay icons Hero and Sin in this convo thread.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 30, 2017)

Superman said:


> Quick question for everyone....how sad would ya be to wake up to news that CR had been beaten to death?



Sad/10


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 30, 2017)

@Hero, I've sent two mass pms to 35 people each. Everyone who ever posted in this convo thread is in that minus a few people that are already signed up.


----------



## Aries (Jun 30, 2017)

Zamasu/Goku Black is to me what Dahlia was for hero"s games. Can't wait to remake those roles for Favorites


----------



## Stelios (Jun 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> Zamasu/Goku Black is to me what Dahlia was for hero"s games. Can't wait to remake those roles for Favorites



I remember Dahlia

it was back then
when we still took Hero 
and his games
seriously

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jun 30, 2017)

I did sign up for favorites right?


----------



## Aries (Jun 30, 2017)

Legend said:


> I did sign up for favorites right?



You did yes. You submitted Dr Manhattan


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 30, 2017)

The OP not being updated make me think I didn't make the cut


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 30, 2017)

WTF IS THIS THE ROAST OF HERO AND SIN?!?!

Get out you haters


----------



## Stelios (Jun 30, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> WTF IS THIS THE ROAST OF HERO AND SIN?!?!
> 
> Get out you haters



they are jelly

we go out tomorrow eh?
don't bail out
you ll meet people
it will be fun


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 30, 2017)

Stelios said:


> they are jelly
> 
> we go out tomorrow eh?
> don't bail out
> ...


I hate people!!

~I'll be there


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 30, 2017)

ill pass on role madness for the rest of the year prolly


----------



## Didi (Jun 30, 2017)

>ever playing role madness in the first place


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 30, 2017)

Didi said:


> >ever playing role madness in the first place



hilariously i always do extremely well in role madness games where i know fuck all about the flavor (ace attorney, boku no pico, dark souls, etc.)


----------



## Didi (Jun 30, 2017)

I wouldn't know, I only play role madness on the rare occasion that I really like the flavour


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 30, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I remember Dahlia
> 
> it was back then
> when we still took Hero
> ...



He only hosted 1 game after that tho, I think.

And people only hated that game because of Dahlia...

so yeah.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 30, 2017)

who else /dahlia/ here?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 30, 2017)

I shouldn't be tilted

But I'm tilted


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 30, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


> I shouldn't be tilted
> 
> But I'm tilted


I'm more tilted.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 30, 2017)

People here have a love/hate relationship with bastard hosts. They beg to be trolled then bitch about it when it happens.

I think only @Laix had the magical ability to fuck people and make them like it.


----------



## Legend (Jun 30, 2017)

Pokemon Game was fun


----------



## Didi (Jun 30, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> who else /dahlia/ here?






nah
get exorcised cunt


----------



## Reznor (Jun 30, 2017)

Senior Members can sent more PMs than regular members.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 30, 2017)

Didi said:


> nah
> get exorcised cunt



I'm mad that I didn't get to use that scene.


----------



## Legend (Jun 30, 2017)

Reznor said:


> Senior Members can sent more PMs than regular members.


HE LIVES?


----------



## Hero (Jun 30, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I remember Dahlia
> 
> it was back then
> when we still took Hero
> ...


Which is the last game I hosted. So jokes on you.


----------



## Hero (Jun 30, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> He only hosted 1 game after that tho, I think.
> 
> And people only hated that game because of Dahlia...
> 
> so yeah.


That game got canceled so fast


----------



## Firaea (Jun 30, 2017)

Superman said:


> Tell him to cut the crap and we all know he has a Harem....and he is a dick still for acting like he is forever alone...and fuck you.



I may be alive outside, but I'm dead inside.


----------



## God (Jun 30, 2017)

A wild Fireae appeared


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 30, 2017)

Firaea said:


> I may be alive outside, but I'm dead inside.



 Don't say that...don't ever say that....you are not @God


----------



## Hero (Jun 30, 2017)

Firaea said:


> I may be alive outside, but I'm dead inside.


Sign up for Iconics!


----------



## poutanko (Jul 1, 2017)

Hero said:


> Who are you? Sign up for Iconics


50 players... ("￣▽￣) 
Okay I'll try (˵ ° ᴥ °˵)/


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 1, 2017)

poutanko said:


> 50 players... ("￣▽￣)
> Okay I'll try (˵ ° ᴥ °˵)/


dw 15 of em at least will be inactive an modkilled

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Jul 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> dw 15 of em at least will be inactive an modkilled


Only 15?


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 1, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Only 15?


"at  least" hue 

I just hope the host is more active than they were in AA else they'll need to get modkilled too.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 1, 2017)

Instead of working to build a 50 player game and modkill 1/3 of it at least and waste effort isn't it better to design it with less?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## poutanko (Jul 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> "at  least" hue
> 
> I just hope the host is more active than they were in AA else they'll need to get modkilled too.


We can kill them too hopefully


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 1, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Instead of working to build a 50 player game and modkill 1/3 of it at least and waste effort isn't it better to design it with less?


I hosted a 20p game and still had inactives 

shit's gonna happen either way 12p game, 15, 20, 30,40,50,80,200... dun matter

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 1, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Instead of working to build a 50 player game and modkill 1/3 of it at least and waste effort isn't it better to design it with less?


But that would mean just giving in to the inactives! Never let them win!!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 1, 2017)

I hosted a 15p game (greater idea) and it was the most percentage of inactives Ive ever had in a game.

While my RWBY game (27p) had zero inactives.

Though it had Catamount instead, so I dont know if I got the better deal.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 1, 2017)

My first and only role madness game, a 40 player Fairy Tail game, had so much inactivity...

I even accidentally modkilled some people who (just slightly) actually made the minimum post count but I couldn't be bothered to count all their posts since no one could be bothered to play rip


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 1, 2017)

In fact, where I had been putting a lot of effort into hosting it early on (fancy write-ups, etcetera) I got turned off by activity and didn't do anything aside from ending phases and complaint about inactivity about halfway through. 

I even ended the last dayphase about a week later than it actually ended because I couldn't be bothered no more.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 1, 2017)

My first game (OOTS) had 30 p at sign ups. Had to reduce to 24p when I sent confornation pms (never did that again, Id rather deal with the inactives later).

Had 4 more inactives during the game I think.

It wasnt that bad, though that game was a balance nightmare.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 1, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> In fact, where I had been putting a lot of effort into hosting it early on (fancy write-ups, etcetera) I got turned off by activity and didn't do anything aside from ending phases and complaint about inactivity about halfway through.
> 
> I even ended the last dayphase about a week later than it actually ended because I couldn't be bothered no more.



You gotta stay professional no matter how bad things get. Leave the shit flinging for after it is over. Or rather, dont fling shit at all. I did that in Favs and it was just ugly. The players themselves will do it for yoy.

You build a rep of professional and consistent host and people start taking you seriously.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 1, 2017)

Fairy Tail was such a great game, design wise. Although I'd do some roles different in the future (the two non-Mavis indies for example), the Mavis role was just so good (although I'd slightly do that one different as well)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 1, 2017)

Didnt I see that Mavis role in icons or smh?

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 1, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You gotta stay professional no matter how bad things get. Leave the shit flinging for after it is over. Or rather, dont fling shit at all. I did that in Favs and it was just ugly. The players themselves will do it for yoy.
> 
> You build a rep of professional and consistent host and people start taking you seriously.


I didn't fling shit tho. I just couldn't be bothered to put all the effort into flavor of the game, when people don't care about the game itself no more. I think I just became disappointed that it didn't turn out exactly how I had hoped it to be..

In hindsight, I've seen games with worse activity, so it wasn't that bad, it's just I saw all that effort going to waste.

That game still had some awesome moments though, including everyone using their action on WAD D1 and then some people even using their action on him N1 even though he was already lynched.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 1, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Didnt I see that Mavis role in icons or smh?


Yup. Ruthie had it, but we don't mention that no more. 

(Nobody blames you though @Azeruth, you did what you had to do )


----------



## Platinum (Jul 1, 2017)

The comeback begins....

Time to sharpen my pitchforks.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 1, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> My first and only role madness game, a 40 player Fairy Tail game, had so much inactivity...
> 
> I even accidentally modkilled some people who (just slightly) actually made the minimum post count but I couldn't be bothered to count all their posts since no one could be bothered to play rip





SinRaven said:


> I didn't fling shit tho. I just couldn't be bothered to put all the effort into flavor of the game, when people don't care about the game itself no more. I think I just became disappointed that it didn't turn out exactly how I had hoped it to be..
> 
> In hindsight, I've seen games with worse activity, so it wasn't that bad, it's just I saw all that effort going to waste.
> 
> That game still had some awesome moments though, including everyone using their action on WAD D1 and then some people even using their action on him N1 even though he was already lynched.



DEH

whyd u have to remind me

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 1, 2017)

It's just that a few inactives will often mess with game balance and replacements are always disruptive since the preconceived notions hardly transfer to the replacement


----------



## Stelios (Jul 1, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> That game still had some awesome moments though, including everyone using their action on WAD D1 and then some people even using their action on him N1 even though he was already lynched.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 1, 2017)

Mavis role in Icons was a mistake.

> Make everyone generic with oneshot from someone else
>Isn't no more under the role restriction and can reveal the entire player list and their roles D1.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 1, 2017)

Oh now I remember it 

Holy shit that was stupid.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 1, 2017)

My brain had erased that memory, for its own survival


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 1, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I didn't fling shit tho. I just couldn't be bothered to put all the effort into flavor of the game, when people don't care about the game itself no more. I think I just became disappointed that it didn't turn out exactly how I had hoped it to be..
> 
> In hindsight, I've seen games with worse activity, so it wasn't that bad, it's just I saw all that effort going to waste.
> 
> That game still had some awesome moments though, including everyone using their action on WAD D1 and then some people even using their action on him N1 even though he was already lynched.


Reminds me of my own game. They kill Viole d1 and then N1 AND N2 get actions to kill him.

whelp rip attention span

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 1, 2017)

@Chibason come out and say hello! Where are you Chibroson!? What is up!? How is your bro too!?


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 1, 2017)

poutanko said:


> I swear I'll xxx and yyy and zzz you



Dam why don't I get this kind of emotional response when doing anything

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Dam why don't I get this kind of emotional response when doing anything



Because you like it, obviously.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Because you like it, obviously.


I just want some love. ;-;

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I just want some love. ;-;

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


Didn't mean from you 


...

but since it's so rare from you to show anything


I'll take it

no take backs!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I just want some love. ;-;



All you need is God's love.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 1, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> All you need is God's love.



@God


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 1, 2017)

I don't believe in God 
they just shove him in my face

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Didn't mean from you
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



Well... you aren't getting any from me to begin with.
That was just the setup for me using  on you, but you failed to deliver.


----------



## poutanko (Jul 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Dam why don't I get this kind of emotional response when doing anything


Because I know what your response will be


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Well... you aren't getting any from me to begin with.
> That was just the setup for me using  on you, but you failed to deliver.


good


poutanko said:


> Because I know what your response will be


And? What's wrong with my response?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## poutanko (Jul 1, 2017)

@Underworld Broker Have you found your dissapeared co-host?


----------



## poutanko (Jul 1, 2017)

Disappeared* I hate English

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 1, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Disappeared* I hate English



English is best language though.


----------



## poutanko (Jul 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> And? What's wrong with my response?


You know 


Mr. Waffles said:


> English is best language though.


Not for people who's not fluent


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 1, 2017)

im partial to ancient aramaic but that may just be because im archaic


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> English is best language though.



 Is it?



poutanko said:


> Not for people who's not fluent



 Which is like 99% of people.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 1, 2017)

poutanko said:


> You know


Nope.. do you mean my charming good natured fun talks?

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 2


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 1, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Not for people who's not fluent



The average American appears to not be fluent, so that's nothing to feel bad about. 



WAD Prime said:


> im partial to ancient aramaic but that may just be because im archaic



_Of course you are._



Superman said:


> Is it?



It is.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 1, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> All you need is God's love.


----------



## poutanko (Jul 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Nope.. do you mean my charming good natured fun talks?


Why do I think we have different idea of what can be considered charming and fun talks?

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 1, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Why do I think we have different idea of what can be considered charming and fun talks?


Cos you've never given them a chance

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 1, 2017)

damn

my kokoro


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 1, 2017)

Santi said:


> We on Discord now boi.



@Mr. Waffles @Aries @WAD Prime @~Mystic Serenade~ 

 This true?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 1, 2017)

Superman said:


> @Mr. Waffles @Aries @WAD Prime @~Mystic Serenade~
> 
> This true?



im generally on discord but i haven't been in any The Heart-affiliated groups in like 5 years


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 1, 2017)

Superman said:


> @Mr. Waffles @Aries @WAD Prime @~Mystic Serenade~
> 
> This true?



I'm everywhere.
I know Mystic is on Discord, same goes for WAD.
No idea about Aries though.


----------



## Aries (Jul 1, 2017)

Platinum said:


> The comeback begins....
> 
> Time to sharpen my pitchforks.



Join favorites


----------



## Aries (Jul 1, 2017)

Superman said:


> @Mr. Waffles @Aries @WAD Prime @~Mystic Serenade~
> 
> This true?



I'm not


----------



## Stelios (Jul 1, 2017)

We even played a mafia game through discord a year ago or so.
They lynched me day one as town ofc


----------



## Stelios (Jul 1, 2017)

@Melodie τι λέει τι κάνεις απολαμβάνεις τα 40αρια στη παραλία;


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 1, 2017)

Stelios said:


> We even played a mafia game through discord a year ago or so.
> They lynched me day one as town ofc



Good times.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 1, 2017)

oh yeah that was fun 

was stelios, me, sin, mr. waffles...and im blanking on the other 2-3 people >.>


----------



## Stelios (Jul 1, 2017)

was Didi too and the town meta guy was the host


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 1, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> oh yeah that was fun
> 
> was stelios, me, sin, mr. waffles...and im blanking on the other 2-3 people >.>



Remchu, Nello and Mystic.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 1, 2017)

o ya was quite the turnout


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 1, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> im generally on discord but i haven't been in any The Heart-affiliated groups in like 5 years



Last I saw of the heart was it was dead a year ago. Cbro had kept it going awhile longer. But after he had computer problems just died after.

 I just might maybe want to start chatting with people again.



Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm everywhere.
> I know Mystic is on Discord, same goes for WAD.
> No idea about Aries though.



 I see...I will probably start doing it mwybe...because you know...fuck skype.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 1, 2017)

poutanko said:


> @Underworld Broker Have you found your dissapeared co-host?



Oh yeah, someone told me that he's been busy and hasn't logged in anywhere for a while now.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Jul 1, 2017)

Aries said:


> August 11 will be the start of FAVs



I will be very inactive for the first few days. Camping from 8th to 15th.



WAD Prime said:


> i did it twice actually
> 
> including with the first favorites
> 
> which i may remind you once again i am the father of



Doesn't count as a failed hosting job when you have an idea and don't do fuck all about it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 1, 2017)

i am ok with being the Tesla to someone else's Edison


----------



## Tiger (Jul 1, 2017)

Also, NF was not the first site to have a BYOR game. It was just executed the best way I'd ever seen.

The person doing the execution was Ishamael.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 1, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> o ya was quite the turnout



That it did.
Quite fun to listen to. >.>



Superman said:


> Last I saw of the heart was it was dead a year ago. Cbro had kept it going awhile longer. But after he had computer problems just died after.
> 
> I just might maybe want to start chatting with people again.
> 
> ...



You and your Skype sex smh.
Lemme know if you decide to hop on the Discord wagon.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 1, 2017)

Didn't someone upload the discord games? 

I might want to listen to them again


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 1, 2017)

We should try the jester set up on discord


----------



## Hero (Jul 1, 2017)

poutanko said:


> 50 players... ("￣▽￣)
> Okay I'll try (˵ ° ᴥ °˵)/


THanks


White Wolf said:


> dw 15 of em at least will be inactive an modkilled


It's a bastard game. More like 15 people will be killed Day 1 from posting alone. 


White Wolf said:


> "at  least" hue
> 
> I just hope the host is more active than they were in AA else they'll need to get modkilled too.


You've never played a game with me as a host. Your ignorance is showing 


Stelios said:


> Instead of working to build a 50 player game and modkill 1/3 of it at least and waste effort isn't it better to design it with less?


Or you stop trying to determine what I define as "waste of effort"


----------



## Hero (Jul 1, 2017)

@Azeruth was the best co-mod ever.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Hero (Jul 1, 2017)

I want 40 minimum. I'm already at 36 and we sent PMs to 70 people yesterday. 50 isn't that much of a reach. 

I intend to start the game as soon as possible. Mid-July if sign ups stall. If the sign ups are steady, I'm aiming for 50


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 1, 2017)

if you get over 40 then count me in as cannon fodder for 50 i guess


----------



## Hero (Jul 1, 2017)

But can we talk about @Chibason return? . I thought we'd never speak again. It's been 84 years


----------



## Hero (Jul 1, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> if you get over 40 then count me in as cannon fodder for 50 i guess


What is that smiley lmfao?

WAD I will get over 40. And you will play


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 1, 2017)

Law said:


> BYOR game



 A what game?



Mr. Waffles said:


> You and your Skype sex smh.
> Lemme know if you decide to hop on the Discord wagon.



 Will do.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 1, 2017)

Superman said:


> A what game?
> 
> 
> 
> Will do.



Bring Your Own Role ? 
Idunno.

You better!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 1, 2017)

Hero said:


> Or you stop trying to determine what I define as "waste of effort"



we are just having a chat, I m not trying anything sensitive silly boy


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 1, 2017)

Stelios said:


> we are just having a chat



 You are like the ultimate dick when you say that phrase...


----------



## Chibason (Jul 1, 2017)

Superman said:


> @Chibason come out and say hello! Where are you Chibroson!? What is up!? How is your bro too!?


What's up, Xdark? I meant to drop in and say hi but i fell asleep... i'm good and CK is, as well. How about yourself, bro?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chibason (Jul 1, 2017)

Hero said:


> But can we talk about @Chibason return? . I thought we'd never speak again. It's been 84 years


Feels like even longer. I always half expect the site to be gone when I try to return, but am pleasantly surprised when its not.


----------



## Hero (Jul 1, 2017)

Chibason said:


> Feels like even longer. I always half expect the site to be gone when I try to return, but am pleasantly surprised when its not.


How long do you plan on staying?


----------



## Chibason (Jul 1, 2017)

Hero said:


> How long do you plan on staying?


Dare I say...forever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 1, 2017)

Hero said:


> I want 40 minimum. I'm already at 36 and we sent PMs to 70 people yesterday. 50 isn't that much of a reach.
> 
> I intend to start the game as soon as possible. Mid-July if sign ups stall. If the sign ups are steady, I'm aiming for 50



Remember Favs is a thing

(probably)

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 1, 2017)

Chibason said:


> What's up, Xdark? I meant to drop in and say hi but i fell asleep... i'm good and CK is, as well. How about yourself, bro?



 Good to see ya my man. More and more do not return just to say hi every year...

 I am doing fine. Been trying to get a better job for the past year, but bitches not satisfied from the answer on a piece of shit test.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 1, 2017)

Superman said:


> You are like the ultimate dick when you say that phrase...



It comes naturally 

Real talk though I dislike inactives. I always find it disrespectful to the host. And I'm not talking here about "real life fucked me in the ass and couldn't make it" inactives.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 1, 2017)

Superman said:


> Good to see ya my man. More and more do not return just to say hi every year...
> 
> I am doing fine. Been trying to get a better job for the past year, but bitches not satisfied from the answer on a piece of shit test.


I intend on staying around this time...believe it!

I know the struggle, bro. In fact, I've been looking myself. My current job is decent but I want something better. Here's to you finding a job youre happy with


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 1, 2017)

@Stelios what are u wearing


----------



## Stelios (Jul 1, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> @Stelios what are u wearing



Blue-jeans Purple t-shirt says with "your feet on the air and your head on the ground"


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 1, 2017)

I'm wearing blue shirt, grayish jeans and red shoes

Also long hair don't care


----------



## Stelios (Jul 1, 2017)

Ok we are drinking beers with Sin
and then we are gonna do some mud wrestling

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 1, 2017)

Naked

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hero (Jul 1, 2017)

Stelios said:


> It comes naturally
> 
> Real talk though I dislike inactives. I always find it disrespectful to the host. And I'm not talking here about "real life fucked me in the ass and couldn't make it" inactives.


How would you even know the difference. It's not like people ask why you were inactive


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 1, 2017)

Stelios said:


> we are gonna do some mud wrestling





SinRaven said:


> Naked



Not surprised by this.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 1, 2017)

Superman said:


> A what game?
> 
> 
> 
> Will do.





Mr. Waffles said:


> Bring Your Own Role ?
> Idunno.
> 
> You better!



Yes that. Though, in some places the player who submits the role, submits it fully created already.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 1, 2017)

Law said:


> Yes that. Though, in some places the player who submits the role, submits it fully created already.



That's how we did it on my old forum, people made their own roles (or if lazy, host makes it...+ balances everyone's monstrosities).

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Jul 1, 2017)

We have enough creative folks here to make a pretty epic game that way. I'd only do it for 20-25 players, though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 1, 2017)

would have to be open setup and the structure somewhat predetermined 

25 players

5 Mafia
15 town 
5 indies

smth like that


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 1, 2017)

Stelios said:


> It comes naturally
> 
> Real talk though I dislike inactives. I always find it disrespectful to the host. And I'm not talking here about "real life fucked me in the ass and couldn't make it" inactives.



 One thing people need to do when making roles is not to get to attached to the role and give them to much survivability. And do not make a big massive fuck everyone ability.



Chibason said:


> I intend on staying around this time...believe it!
> 
> I know the struggle, bro. In fact, I've been looking myself. My current job is decent but I want something better. Here's to you finding a job youre happy with



 To the struggle Chibroson.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 1, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Naked



And drunk
In a church


----------



## Legend (Jul 1, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I hosted a 15p game (greater idea) and it was the most percentage of inactives Ive ever had in a game.
> 
> While my RWBY game (27p) had zero inactives.
> 
> Though it had Catamount instead, so I dont know if I got the better deal.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 1, 2017)

Stelios said:


> And drunk
> In a church


With a lot of other men

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 1, 2017)

Hit me up with some romantic quotes or sayings.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 1, 2017)

Aries said:


> Hit me up with some romantic quotes or sayings.


Roses are red
Violets are blue
My cock will be in you

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 1, 2017)

Aries said:


> Hit me up with some romantic quotes or sayings.


If you're a night star 
that goes away with the dawn 
I'd rather not see
another sunrise

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 1, 2017)

Stelios IRL is a lot smarter than he comes across online 

But he's still stupid

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 1, 2017)

I've lost him tho

Was fun to meet you @Stelios 

We should've taken a selfie

Also some of your quotes


----------



## Platinum (Jul 1, 2017)

Aries said:


> Join favorites


Will do mang.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 1, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I've lost him tho
> 
> Was fun to meet you @Stelios
> 
> ...



De volgende keer np


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 1, 2017)

Stelios said:


> De volgende keer np


Where you at now? I'm at gras van de buren


----------



## Stelios (Jul 1, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Where you at now? I'm at gras van de buren




De baron
A little bit above Belgie 
The other's are like 10x drunk 
I m getting some patat


----------



## Magic (Jul 1, 2017)

Man that pocahontas game, kill the active townies game comes to a stand still.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 1, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Man that pocahontas game, kill the active townies game comes to a stand still.



 That and it is the weekend.


----------



## Magic (Jul 1, 2017)

@Chibason How's life, how are your kids and your brother doing?


----------



## Chibason (Jul 1, 2017)

RemChu said:


> @Chibason How's life, how are your kids and your brother doing?


Life is as grueling as ever, yet somehow I seem to make it lol
All are fine in the Chiba fam, How have you been, bro?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 1, 2017)

Chiba my bro, long time no see. I see you are back to the community. Glad to have you back


----------



## Aries (Jul 1, 2017)

In the dayphase
In the nightphase
Say your role
Say it all
You either lying
Or your not
You either live or you get lynched
When your meta is broken
When you scum slip from your QT,man
When there's no time for fluffing
There's a hole in the town plan

Oh this game don't mean nothing at all to me
No this game don't mean nothing at all to me
But you host got what it takes to set me inactifagging free
Oh you could give me a role that means everything to me

I can't say that I'm not catching up and voting
I can't say that I don't love the trolling and the phase delays
I can't say that I don't know why I am alive
And all of what I feel... I could vig kill
You tonight you tonight

Oh this game don't mean nothing at all to me
No this game don't mean nothing at all to me
But you host got what it takes to set me lurking free
Oh you could give me a mafia role that means everything to me


----------



## Legend (Jul 1, 2017)

I made a damn good meatball sandwich


----------



## Stelios (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Tiger (Jul 2, 2017)

Chip and Dale rescue rangers = Magnum PI & Indiana Jones.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hero (Jul 2, 2017)

37 players


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 2, 2017)

Someone recommend me an anime now.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 2, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Someone recommend me an anime now.


Old? New? Genre? 

Quan Zhi Gao Shou is good. s1 finished/12eps
Kakegurui is good thus far... 1 episode out as of today.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 2, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Someone recommend me an anime now.



Rereator 

 I do not know if you will like it though...heh


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 2, 2017)

Superman said:


> Rereator
> 
> I do not know if you will like it though...heh


I died on episode 1 

Such a weeb anime tbh. It's okay if you're into that stuff.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 2, 2017)

Superman said:


> Rereator
> 
> I do not know if you will like it though...heh



Only one way to find out.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Old? New? Genre?
> 
> Quan Zhi Gao Shou is good. s1 finished/12eps
> Kakegurui is good thus far... 1 episode out as of today.



Short, doesn't matter if new. MMO genre is a kind of no because the last one I watched was that.


----------



## Magic (Jul 2, 2017)

Rage of Bahamut season 2?

I haven't watched Anime in forever. It's not MMO, but it's high fantasy which is close to that sorta. Very good animation.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 2, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Short, doesn't matter if new. MMO genre is a kind of no because the last one I watched was that.


Quan Zhi Gao Shou is one of the better MMO animu tho
cos Chinese, not Japanese  

Well there's also Reikenzan: Hoshikuzu-tachi no Utage, otherwise known as Spirit Blade Mountain, it's a Chinese Epic. 

Chinese shit is good... just rarely made

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 2, 2017)

You watch Trigun if you haven't already if have. Re watch it again. Followed by cowboy bebop, then you watch G Gundam and then you watch FLCL followed by marathoning Yuyu Hakusho and then ending it with watching Akira

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I died on episode 1
> 
> Such a weeb anime tbh. It's okay if you're into that stuff.



 Every anime can be weeb stupid wolf. But yes I get what you are getting at....still shut the fuck up.



WAD Prime said:


>



 Shut the fuck up too...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 2, 2017)

Chibason said:


> Life is as grueling as ever, yet somehow I seem to make it lol
> All are fine in the Chiba fam, How have you been, bro?


I'm doing well. It's very nice to see you posting again. Has it been a few years?


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 2, 2017)

Superman said:


> Every anime can be weeb stupid wolf. But yes I get what you are getting at....still shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up too...


But Creators is the epitome of weeb tho 

Omg my waifu has suddenly appeared in real life and wants me to fight injustice with her!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Chaos (Jul 2, 2017)

Been away for a while, how's things here?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 2, 2017)

o shi its the master of psychology 
wuddup


----------



## Chaos (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm good, just got back from vacation

You?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 2, 2017)

things been pretty good for me cant complain
whered u vaykay too


----------



## Chaos (Jul 2, 2017)

Italy, was quite nice

Gf's parents also paid for most of it which made it far nicer

Didn't do all that much besides playing tourist a few times, but that was just what I needed


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 2, 2017)

that sounds fantastic 
truly envious 
u just catchin up with folks or u need ur fix


----------



## Chaos (Jul 2, 2017)

Welcome distraction from trying to find a job that suits my needs
Or more like, stress-filled days without really knowing what I'm looking for

Excellent weed sobriety break too, though I probably drank more than I did in the last year put together in two weeks

So yeah, mostly being forced to relax in a beautiful location did much to put my mind to the right things again, motivation yada yad


----------



## Chaos (Jul 2, 2017)

It was mostly nice to have limited internet connectivity too, really

I say mostly because I'm too hooked to internet to fully enjoy that anymore these days


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 2, 2017)

Chaos said:


> Welcome distraction from trying to find a job that suits my needs
> Or more like, stress-filled days without really knowing what I'm looking for
> 
> Excellent weed sobriety break too, though I probably drank more than I did in the last year put together in two weeks
> ...



i need a weed sobriety break myself ive been kinda going hard last few months i went from like half an ounce monthly consumption to more than an ounce easily 

what offers seem lucrative?


----------



## Chaos (Jul 2, 2017)

Just realized that was not the question

For now just to talk, might join something if I get the urge


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 2, 2017)

Chaos said:


> Italy, was quite nice
> 
> Gf's parents also paid for most of it which made it far nicer
> 
> Didn't do all that much besides playing tourist a few times, but that was just what I needed



Oh, where in Italy have you been?


----------



## Chaos (Jul 2, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> i need a weed sobriety break myself ive been kinda going hard last few months i went from like half an ounce monthly consumption to more than an ounce easily
> 
> what offers seem lucrative?



I got two coffee shops right around the corner which doesn't help

Meh honestly my schooling is almost too broad to be able to specify further at this point

A lot seems to be marketing though, which I really don't want to do

Might do something in education or communication, I'm just going to apply to a bunch of shit that seems interesting and see what sticks


----------



## Chaos (Jul 2, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Oh, where in Italy have you been?



Tuscany, pretty close to Florence
It's a beautiful place, though I prefer mountains a little over hills


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 2, 2017)

Luljester

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 2, 2017)

There's been alot of jester win recently


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 2, 2017)

Chaos said:


> Tuscany, pretty close to Florence
> It's a beautiful place, though I prefer mountains a little over hills



Tuscany sounds cool, i would also like to go to Florence someday  though I'll maybe go to Rome later this year, hope it's a great place


----------



## Didi (Jul 2, 2017)

>people actually gave DDL the easiest win ever

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hero (Jul 2, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Someone recommend me an anime now.


Re: Creator
Yuri on Ice
Fate Apocaphra or whatever it's called

@Chaos Wanna play Iconics


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> But Creators is the epitome of weeb tho
> 
> Omg my waifu has suddenly appeared in real life and wants me to fight injustice with her!



 Fuck you bitch look past that part. Your bitch ass only did episode 1. 



Chaos said:


> Been away for a while, how's things here?



 Chaos you are now to chill to read anymore. But

*[Vote lynch Chaos]

 Easiest lynch ever....come on guys....he has been in Italy...we play mafia...Chaos is godfather.*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 2, 2017)

Hero said:


> Re: Creator
> Yuri on Ice
> Fate Apocrypha* or whatever it's called
> 
> @Chaos Wanna play Iconics



Fixed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 2, 2017)

only in a cr game would you see someone's win get retconned out

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 2, 2017)

IM OVER THE MOON


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm the only unwinner of a mafia game in the history of this forum.


----------



## Didi (Jul 2, 2017)

thank you cr
haven't laughed this hard in a long while


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm fucking dying


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 2, 2017)

This is glorious


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 2, 2017)

Aries said:


> only in a cr game would you see someone's win get retconned out




 Classic CR.


----------



## Aries (Jul 2, 2017)

Player: wait a second did you just unwin a winner?
CR: yeah so?
Player: isn't that against the rules?
CR: Screw the rules, Its a CR Game!

Reactions: Informative 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 3, 2017)

CR is gonna get killed by a nerdbird one of these days for trolling


----------



## Tiger (Jul 3, 2017)

Both current games have 957 replies. Neat.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 3, 2017)

Sup Chaos?


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 3, 2017)

Chaos said:


> Been away for a while, how's things here?


Sup Chaos


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 3, 2017)

Well you told us what's up..

Welkom terug


----------



## Stelios (Jul 3, 2017)

*[Lynch SinRaven]*
for making me Limbo dance

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 3, 2017)

I'll gladly get lynched for that


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 3, 2017)

I looked for recreator or whatever and ran into so much malware my immune system is compromised.

Some other day.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chaos (Jul 3, 2017)

Hero said:


> @Chaos Wanna play Iconics



Maybe. I don't want to play unless I know I'm going to commit and right now I don't feel up to it.



Superman said:


> Chaos you are now to chill to read anymore. But
> 
> *[Vote lynch Chaos]
> 
> Easiest lynch ever....come on guys....he has been in Italy...we play mafia...Chaos is godfather.*



Tortellini macaroni ravioli tagliatelle.



Law said:


> Sup Chaos?





SinRaven said:


> Sup Chaos



I'm good, thanks. How about you guys?



SinRaven said:


> Well you told us what's up..
> 
> Welkom terug



Sin is impatient bird.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 3, 2017)

Im doing pretty fine.

Man, you should at least stay around for the summer to play the big games, man.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 3, 2017)

i mean if hes not interested then rip

i think all of us long time vets can understand when the fire inside us to play mafia games starts to smolder a bit

i think im just fortunate enough myself that ive been able to rekindle it enough times over my almost 7 years of playing


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 3, 2017)

when the "girls" log off NF 



@God

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 3, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> i mean if hes not interested then rip
> 
> i think all of us long time vets can understand when the fire inside us to play mafia games starts to smolder a bit
> 
> i think im just fortunate enough myself that ive been able to rekindle it enough times over my almost 7 years of playing


Obv. I know the feeling myself. I've been done with mafia (or NF) like 56 times the last two/three years.

But everytime I come back just to say hi or to play just one game I get excited enough to stick around again.

But then after a bit of time passes, I get burned out or get a mental breakout or have to host a role madness game so then I leave again.  

But yeah I guess we're 'lucky' enough to be able to rekindle that flame again and again.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 3, 2017)

But a lot of oldies return for the summer to play Favorites and sometimes a few other games, so I hope this time it's the same, for @Chaos as well!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 3, 2017)

I've been entertaining the idea of hosting that BYOR-kinda game in the next couple of months but the problem is I don't think 20-25 people in the Mafia community have the creative drive to conceive roles they want to submit. Am I perhaps being too depreciative?


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 3, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> I've been entertaining the idea of hosting that BYOR-kinda game in the next couple of months but the problem is I don't think 20-25 people in the Mafia community have the creative drive to conceive roles they want to submit. Am I perhaps being too depreciative?


Just do what we used to do; let people make as main option, as last resort you coddle the snowflakes and build it for them (and give them weak shit for being lazy  )

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Just do what we used to do; let people make as main option, as last resort you coddle the snowflakes and build it for them (and give them weak shit for being lazy  )



I dislike that; it ruins the harmonious flow of the game for me as a host with oddly-specific and randomly inconvenient onsets of OCD


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 3, 2017)

I think at least 15 people can do it. 20-25 might be reaching it, but I don't think it's impossible for that many people to create their roles


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 3, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> I dislike that; it ruins the harmonious flow of the game for me as a host with oddly-specific and randomly inconvenient onsets of OCD


Well I mean you'd ideally have to balance the created roles anyways otherwise it'd be a clusterfuck of who has the most hax shit  
*shrug

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 3, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I think at least 15 people can do it. 20-25 might be reaching it, but I don't think it's impossible for that many people to create their roles



I mean, yeah. At the end, as a host I would probably re-balance most if not all the roles while trying to preserve their 'core identity'. But even someone making as lazy a submission as:

*Dexter Morgan - Vigilante. Kill someone at night.
*
gives me something to work with


----------



## Stelios (Jul 3, 2017)

I want to host an Anarchy Ajin themed game but figured my time is limited therefore dropping this here in case somebody steals it.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 3, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I want to host an Anarchy Ajin themed game but figured my time is limited therefore dropping this here in case somebody steals it.


sounds like you actually want somebody to steal it so you could play it and complain that you qould have done it better


----------



## God (Jul 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> when the "girls" log off NF
> 
> 
> 
> @God


----------



## Stelios (Jul 3, 2017)

Catamount said:


> sounds like you actually want somebody to steal it so you could play it and complain that you qould have done it better



I m not that type of person


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 3, 2017)

Your time is limited? Your gonna leave us again, HUH?!


----------



## Catamount (Jul 3, 2017)

wait until Marco replies


----------



## Catamount (Jul 3, 2017)

Inb4 "Dreamer" vid


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 3, 2017)

I have two potential set-ups for the upcoming My Super Bloody game. I wanted  to experiment with the watcher and tracker, so I definitely want them in this game and I also definitely want a Cultist. All the other roles are replaceable (but I kinda want to keep a vig in it as well).

The first set up has a Ninja in the mafia team. A ninja however effectively makes the watcher and tracker useless for finding mafia, thus I also added two other faction kill amplifying roles to the mafia team to make it tempting for them to not always use the ninja for faction kill.

Vigilante
Watcher
Tracker
Doctor
Roleblocker
Bulletproof
9 generics

Ninja
Strongman
Janitor (janitors only kills that he performs)
Goon

Bulletproof (?) Cultist

The second set up has no Ninja. And town even has one extra investigation role: the cop. I however added a godfather and miller to counteract the cop a bit. Mafia has a roleblocker to kinda counter all the investigative roles and another counter to that is town having a jailkeeper instead of doctor.

Vigilante
Watcher
Tracker
Cop
Jailkeeper
Miller
9 generics

Godfather
Roleblocker
Janitor
Goon

Cultist

Anyway, I kinda like both so I can't choose. Haven't really put my mind to balance yet. Note this game, as all My Super Bloody games, has named generics. What are all of y'alls thoughts?


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 3, 2017)

@WAD Prime, you get off on game balance so help a sista out


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 3, 2017)

Hmmm I think your setups are fine, while it's true that a ninja pretty much hard counters the tracker and watcher, trying to identify the faction killer shouldn't be their primary directive. 

It's confirming or identifying their fellow townie PRs. 

Does the Strongman pierce through BP? Or only bypass protection/roleblock?


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 3, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> Hmmm I think your setups are fine, while it's true that a ninja pretty much hard counters the tracker and watcher, trying to identify the faction killer shouldn't be their primary directive.
> 
> It's confirming or identifying their fellow townie PRs.
> 
> Does the Strongman pierce through BP? Or only bypass protection/roleblock?


The former. I added the BP townie and the BP on the cultist so that the strongman has more to do than just bypass the doctor. The chances of a successful protection are already too low that I don't see the strongman being used much if he only was there to bypass the doctor


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 3, 2017)

Definitely prefer the first setup.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 3, 2017)

Same. Think I'll go with that one


----------



## Stelios (Jul 3, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Your time is limited? Your gonna leave us again, HUH?!



Baby baby baby
I m gonna leave 
Leave you in the summer time

I was talking about game hosting but ima try and do it anyway 



Catamount said:


> wait until Marco replies



He won't. I reckon he'll come back on his own. If I had to guess seems like he wanted to cut ties with the site.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> when the "girls" log off NF
> 
> 
> 
> @God




Where the hell do you keep finding these!?


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 3, 2017)

Superman said:


> Where the hell do you keep finding these!?


Boredom is a bitch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 3, 2017)

Sign up fools


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 3, 2017)

I think Mafia also needs a roleblocker in the first set-up (the one that I'm going pretty likely going with). Or at least some sort of other power. With only faction-kill enhancers I feel like they are a bit underpowered. I think they need another night action to be balanced


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 3, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Sign up fools

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 3, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 3, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I think Mafia also needs a roleblocker in the first set-up (the one that I'm going pretty likely going with). Or at least some sort of other power. With only faction-kill enhancers I feel like they are a bit underpowered. I think they need another night action to be balanced



Change the goon to a bus driver.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 3, 2017)

Well if the town doesn't track the cultist fast, they are toasted. I think


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 3, 2017)

Stelios said:


> *Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Jul 3, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Jul 3, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __ 





@God

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 3, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> Change the goon to a bus driver.


Agreed me likes


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 3, 2017)

Can y'all stop with these shitty gifs or should I get mah Drag Queen gifs out??!


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 3, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Can y'all stop with these shitty gifs or should I get mah Drag Queen gifs out??!


can you like... just... like

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> can you like... just... like


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 3, 2017)

oh bby u want emotional I'll give you emotional, I'll rock your world oh bby bby I'll show you 



anime is so weird

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## SinRaven (Jul 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> oh bby u want emotional I'll give you emotional, I'll rock your world oh bby bby I'll show you
> 
> 
> 
> anime is so weird


That one is a classic. Older than life. Still creeps me out. 



Drag can be weird too~

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 3, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> That one is a classic. Older than life. Still creeps me out.
> 
> 
> 
> Drag can be weird too~


tru that

don't particularly mind tho  ppl do what they do 

I ain't nobody's role model to put it mild. 

anyways night

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 3, 2017)

Old is old WW


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> tru that
> 
> don't particularly mind tho  ppl do what they do
> 
> ...


 

Good night sign up for my game


----------



## Tiger (Jul 3, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Can y'all stop with these shitty gifs or should I get mah Drag Queen gifs out??!



Both of you please stop with the shit.

Especially the ones which are borderline nsfw. Don't make me actually do my fucking job or I'll be as mad as a fat cop forced to chase you.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 3, 2017)

I did not post borderline nsfw gifs... yet


----------



## Catamount (Jul 3, 2017)

I'mma grab the donuts left behind.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 3, 2017)

Catamount said:


> I'mma grab the donuts left behind.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 3, 2017)

This moment when Sin's gif joke is schoolkid level


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 3, 2017)

Wow do not attack miss Kim Chi


----------



## Stelios (Jul 3, 2017)

>tfw you just watched the 8th episode of Stranger Things and realize it's over 
I didn't know how many episodes it was


----------



## Magic (Jul 3, 2017)

well u can watch season 2 this fall halloween


----------



## Stelios (Jul 3, 2017)

RemChu said:


> well u can watch season 2 this fall halloween



With my backlog
make it like next fall...


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 3, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> I mean, yeah. At the end, as a host I would probably re-balance most if not all the roles while trying to preserve their 'core identity'. But even someone making as lazy a submission as:
> 
> *Dexter Morgan - Vigilante. Kill someone at night.
> *
> gives me something to work with



> Dexter
> vigilante


----------



## Stelios (Jul 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > Dexter
> > vigilante



He did say lazy submission


----------



## Magic (Jul 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > Dexter
> > vigilante


He only kills criminals, that is vigilante justice. He is a sociopath psychopath serial killer too whatever but ya. He even tries to justify kills with forensic evidence.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 3, 2017)

RemChu said:


> He only kills criminals, that is vigilante justice. He is a sociopath psychopath serial killer too whatever but ya. He even tries to justify kills with forensic evidence.



I didn't say I disagreed with it.


----------



## Magic (Jul 3, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> I've been entertaining the idea of hosting that BYOR-kinda game in the next couple of months but the problem is I don't think 20-25 people in the Mafia community have the creative drive to conceive roles they want to submit. Am I perhaps being too depreciative?


That's mean....


----------



## Stelios (Jul 3, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> I've been entertaining the idea of hosting that BYOR-kinda game in the next couple of months but the problem is I don't think 20-25 people in the Mafia community have the creative drive to conceive roles they want to submit. Am I perhaps being too depreciative?





Sato
One-shot-deathproof arsonist


----------



## Legend (Jul 3, 2017)

Hello Peoples



Aries said:


> You watch Trigun if you haven't already if have. Re watch it again. Followed by cowboy bebop, then you watch G Gundam and then you watch FLCL followed by marathoning Yuyu Hakusho and then ending it with watching Akira

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 3, 2017)

Legend said:


> Hello Peoples



 It took how long for a 2nd season?


----------



## God (Jul 3, 2017)

@White Wolf da hell are those


----------



## Aries (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Legend (Jul 3, 2017)

Superman said:


> It took how long for a 2nd season?


15 years?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 3, 2017)

Watched episode 1 of Recreator.

I like the premise. Sometimes when I'm bored I like to imagine that stories were separate worlds, and that I could visit them. It's cool that someone had the same idea as me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 3, 2017)

RemChu said:


> He only kills criminals, that is vigilante justice. He is a sociopath psychopath serial killer too whatever but ya. He even tries to justify kills with forensic evidence.



To be fair he kills criminals because that's an easier way to avoid getting caught, not because he cares.


----------



## Magic (Jul 3, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> To be fair he kills criminals because that's an easier way to avoid getting caught, not because he cares.


Not really. If someone goes missing. Unless they are a complete shut in nobody, people will notice.


----------



## Magic (Jul 3, 2017)

If he didn't have that part of the code, he would be pure scum. Most reader/viewer wouldn't root for him to succeed.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 3, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Watched episode 1 of Recreator.
> 
> I like the premise. Sometimes when I'm bored I like to imagine that stories were separate worlds, and that I could visit them. It's cool that someone had the same idea as me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Jul 4, 2017)

God said:


> @White Wolf da he'll are those

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jul 4, 2017)

Japan


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 4, 2017)

SIGN UP FOR THE THIRD AND FINAL INSTALLMENT IN THE MY SUPER BLOODY SERIES 

SIGN UP FOR MAH GAME


----------



## Legend (Jul 4, 2017)

But why


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 4, 2017)

Because it's awesome 

That's why you already signed up


----------



## Legend (Jul 4, 2017)

It was a clone


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 4, 2017)

I'll gladly have your clone play in mah game.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 4, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> SIGN UP FOR THE THIRD AND FINAL INSTALLMENT IN THE MY SUPER BLOODY SERIES
> 
> SIGN UP FOR MAH GAME


Give me generic and I'll give you another Hellsing repeat

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Give me generic and I'll give you another Hellsing repeat


_I_ won't give you generic. _RNG _will give you generic


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Give me generic and I'll give you another Hellsing repeat



Smh.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 4, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> _I_ won't give you generic. _RNG _will give you generic


Fun times~

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 4, 2017)

@SinRaven 

 How long are the day and night phases?


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 4, 2017)

Probably 24 hours, maybe some phases will be extended a bit but idk what my schedule will be


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 4, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Probably 24 hours, maybe some phases will be extended a bit but idk what my schedule will be



I do not like the sound of that.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 4, 2017)

Superman said:


> I do not like the sound of that.


You don't? 

Want longer phases? If multiple people agree then I guess I'll give in


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 4, 2017)

Who knew Jester was town affiliated.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Jul 4, 2017)

Superman said:


> I do not like the sound of that.





SinRaven said:


> You don't?
> 
> Want longer phases? If multiple people agree then I guess I'll give in



I think he means the warning of inconsistency. He and I are in the "it's important to always end phases on time" camp. Even if you're not there when it happens.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 4, 2017)

Well I guess, but that was kinda what I was planning anyway. I perhaps worded it wrong with 'extended', but what I meant is 'votes lock at x time even when I'm not around to enforce it'. So something like unofficial dawn and dusk phases that last until I'm around to end the phase.

And I'll probably make up for the lack of time by shortening night phases I guess, but even though my day schedule is consistent, my evening one isn't so I have to juggle with time anyway..

If you don't like that, pay me money so I don't have to work and can end phases at a set time bye.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 4, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> If you don't like that, pay me money so I don't have to work and can end phases at a set time bye.


Didn't you mention a co-host or I got it wrong?


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 4, 2017)

Not for this generic game no.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 4, 2017)

Ain't no co-host gonna do my write-ups no ma'am no pam no chicken and no ham


----------



## Tiger (Jul 4, 2017)

Yup, that's what I meant-- if you won't be around, just have votes lock 24 hours after the day started, and people can wait for the write-up. 

Just have start and end times at parts of the day that work best for your schedule...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 4, 2017)

Law said:


> Yup, that's what I meant-- if you won't be around, just have votes lock 24 hours after the day started, and people can wait for the write-up.
> 
> Just have start and end times at parts of the day that work best for your schedule...



 This. This can kill mafia if they have it in the bag, but you give town a few more hours.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 4, 2017)

Hola, mi amigos!

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## SinRaven (Jul 4, 2017)

Hiya super dope Cromeboy from the crometown

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Cromer (Jul 4, 2017)

Back to using SinRaven again eh? Sup jefe?


----------



## Magic (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Jul 4, 2017)

I cringe how bad town is playing in the Pocahontas game.

Anyone who was playing at a competent level as town, who could deduce scum has been eliminated. It seems some townies like to be obtuse as possible and appear scummy. 

The people who were competent, no one follows their lead. Everyone does their own thing.

Reactions: Ningen 2


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 4, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I cringe how bad town is playing in the Pocahontas game.
> 
> Anyone who was playing at a competent level as town, who could deduce scum has been eliminated. It seems some townies like to be obtuse as possible and appear scummy.
> 
> The people who were competent, no one follows their lead. Everyone does their own thing.



Why... are you talking about an ongoing game ?


----------



## Didi (Jul 4, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I cringe how bad town is playing in the Pocahontas game.
> 
> Anyone who was playing at a competent level as town, who could deduce scum has been eliminated. It seems some townies like to be obtuse as possible and appear scummy.
> 
> The people who were competent, no one follows their lead. Everyone does their own thing.




nice blogpost about an ongoing game


----------



## Legend (Jul 4, 2017)

Best feeling in the world is when you are overtly scummy and people ignore it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cromer (Jul 4, 2017)

Dammit, nuNF eating my posts for lunch


----------



## Legend (Jul 5, 2017)

thats interesting


----------



## Magic (Jul 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Why... are you talking about an ongoing game ?


Not a word I say will change anything. I'm not a miracle worker.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 5, 2017)

Cromer said:


> Back to using SinRaven again eh? Sup jefe?


I've been back to SinRaven for over two years now brah


----------



## Magic (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Cromer (Jul 5, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I've been back to SinRaven for over two years now brah



I've been mostly away from NF for nearly 3 at this point


----------



## Hero (Jul 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> oh bby u want emotional I'll give you emotional, I'll rock your world oh bby bby I'll show you
> 
> 
> 
> anime is so weird


What anime is that and what is happening


----------



## Catamount (Jul 5, 2017)

Hero said:


> What anime is that and what is happening


Paprika
Psychodelic is happening


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 5, 2017)

FUCK YOU WAD! MY AGGRAVATION IS YOUR FUCKING FAULT! @WAD Prime

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (Jul 5, 2017)

Pipe down, ya ape.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 5, 2017)

I have done nothing wrong.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 5, 2017)

Santi said:


> Pipe down, ya ape.



 I am calm you little snake in the grass bitch.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 5, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> I have done nothing wrong.



Die you fucking lying whore. I am spiting your ass to death for making this god damn game.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 5, 2017)

Superman said:


> Die you fucking lying whore. I am spiting your ass to death for making this god damn game. Fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 5, 2017)

I will burn you worst then the crabs you have bastard.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Melodie (Jul 5, 2017)

.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 5, 2017)

Melodie said:


> .



FUCK YOU TOO.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 5, 2017)

Law said:


> Calm down.



 Fuck you Law. I was disrespected by 2 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) I cleared as town. Damn right I am still fucking mad about it. Should I not try anymore? This is what tells me.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Legend (Jul 5, 2017)

He doesnt know the meaning of the word calm.

In other news I made a damn good porterhouse tonight


----------



## God (Jul 5, 2017)

Vasto


----------



## Tiger (Jul 6, 2017)

Superman said:


> Fuck you Law. I was disrespected by 2 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) I cleared as town. Damn right I am still fucking mad about it. Should I not try anymore? This is what tells me.



Yep, the game of mafia can be frustrating. Do me a favor though, since I like you, and delete stuff from your messages before hitting send if you know I'll have to when I read it anyway.


----------



## Legend (Jul 6, 2017)

This is his gimmick let him be


----------



## Tiger (Jul 6, 2017)

Ban incoming on Legend.

Reason: sass.


----------



## Legend (Jul 6, 2017)

You are becoming mad with power


----------



## Santí (Jul 6, 2017)

The Freer the markets, the freer the people


----------



## Catamount (Jul 6, 2017)

... and this is why I gave my place in the sign up so easily. Success.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 6, 2017)

Law said:


> Yep, the game of mafia can be frustrating. Do me a favor though, since I like you, and delete stuff from your messages before hitting send if you know I'll have to when I read it anyway.


Wtf Law let the man rage in peace


----------



## Stelios (Jul 6, 2017)

A posteriori an active Vasto equals an angry Vasto


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 6, 2017)

Cromer said:


> I've been mostly away from NF for nearly 3 at this point


It's been thar long? Jesus Christmas on a stick, either time goes by real fast or my memory is fuckinh worthless. Probably both.


----------



## Legend (Jul 6, 2017)

Probably both

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 6, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> It's been thar long? Jesus Christmas on a stick, either time goes by real fast or my memory is fuckinh worthless. Probably both.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 6, 2017)

1 more sign uppppp


----------



## Stelios (Jul 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Jul 6, 2017)

@Superman hate me more bby


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 6, 2017)

Catamount said:


> @Superman hate me more bby



 Fuck you Cat. I have not forgotten about you either.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 6, 2017)



Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 6, 2017)

CR sign up for mah game and get a cookie or a bj idc which one you can choose


----------



## Catamount (Jul 6, 2017)

Superman said:


> Fuck you Cat. I have not forgotten about you either.


You have hearted me for my awesome motivation skills.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Hero (Jul 6, 2017)

Santi said:


> The Freer the markets, the freer the people


Sign up for Iconics baby


----------



## Hero (Jul 6, 2017)

What's this character's name?


----------



## Stelios (Jul 6, 2017)

Hero said:


> What's this character's name?



Hayato Kisaragi


----------



## Magic (Jul 6, 2017)

@WolfPrinceKiba Started playing Divinity Original Sin EE, holy shit, love this game. The fucking oil skill+fire grenades so fun lol. Really hyped for the II game release.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 6, 2017)

@Catamount

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 6, 2017)

Taking a big shit


----------



## Magic (Jul 6, 2017)

cool colors


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 6, 2017)

taking a big rape

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 6, 2017)

RemChu said:


> cool colors


thanks, I did it myself

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 6, 2017)

Catamount said:


> No

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 6, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Taking a big shit





White Wolf said:


> taking a big rape


----------



## Catamount (Jul 6, 2017)

@White Wolf I am only walking to taxi stop now
What reaction did you expect?
Also if not remchu would not have seen on mobile lol


----------



## Catamount (Jul 6, 2017)

@Superman 
You have died so gracefully.


----------



## Legend (Jul 6, 2017)

haha


----------



## Catamount (Jul 7, 2017)

> Sups reading
> No cursing income
 
I am worried for his health now.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Legend (Jul 7, 2017)

Good stuff.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Legend (Jul 7, 2017)

Someone is on a bebop kick


----------



## Stelios (Jul 7, 2017)

An earworm I got
for more than two weeks it is
classic reminder


----------



## Aries (Jul 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 7, 2017)

When your in a CR mafia game​


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> When your in a CR mafia game​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 7, 2017)

Great gift for mom or wife


----------



## Aries (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Jul 8, 2017)

I suddenly have a craving for Brazilian pussy.

Bad.



Curly hair, wide hips, bronze skin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 8, 2017)

*goes back to painting *


----------



## Magic (Jul 8, 2017)

Or Dominican

so horny


----------



## Catamount (Jul 8, 2017)

dis discrimination


----------



## Magic (Jul 8, 2017)

It's like food craving 

so hungry.


----------



## Magic (Jul 8, 2017)

I like spicy food.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 8, 2017)

fuck now im literally hungry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 8, 2017)

RIP RemChu. 

Died hungry and horny. The 2 H's of Heterosexuality.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 8, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> RIP RemChu.
> 
> Died hungry and horny. The 2 H's of Heterosexuality.



 Which made him a true artist.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 8, 2017)

Speaking of brown girls

*Spoiler*: __ 










 

Saw her in a People magazine.  She is 10/10 
Amber Stevens West. 
cute


----------



## Magic (Jul 8, 2017)

dat S shape and legs


----------



## Magic (Jul 8, 2017)

I use to post girls on this site all the time like 8 years ago. Never do anymore. Guess I matured


----------



## Magic (Jul 8, 2017)

I don't usually drink coffee. Think it's making me horny....


----------



## Magic (Jul 8, 2017)

k back to Tyrion peace


----------



## Catamount (Jul 8, 2017)

those knees, those hips, fuck you skinny bitches, fuck you 
I approve.
like chicks are hanging around in those super little shorts and geez what the fuck do you enjoy when these are just two skinny white sticks huh


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 8, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I suddenly have a craving for Brazilian pussy.
> 
> Bad.
> 
> ...





RemChu said:


> Or Dominican
> 
> so horny



have this brazilian/Dominican hybrid

Episode 19's summary:


----------



## Magic (Jul 8, 2017)

Ummmmmmmmmm wai


----------



## Catamount (Jul 8, 2017)

Is this shit legal


----------



## Magic (Jul 8, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Is this shit legal


When science goes too far.


----------



## Magic (Jul 8, 2017)

or not far enough


----------



## Aries (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Jul 8, 2017)

I think the saophone is tied with guitar for GOAT musical instruments. My personal view (sorry piano)

Magical instrument.


----------



## Magic (Jul 8, 2017)

Like fuck instant toe tapping and hip shaking w/ good sax comes on


----------



## Magic (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 8, 2017)

I honestly can not fap to that. I can not look past the cosplay....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 8, 2017)

Listening to destination unknown while looking at that gif....


----------



## Magic (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Jul 8, 2017)

Looking at superman's sig while listening to destination unknown


----------



## Magic (Jul 8, 2017)

Lol even his avy goes with it.


----------



## Legend (Jul 8, 2017)

That girl Remchu posted was in 22 Jump Street


----------



## Legend (Jul 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 8, 2017)

OH SHIT IS THAT HER

she's married.

but I like her husband tooo (in a non creepy way)


----------



## Magic (Jul 8, 2017)

I have not seen that movie, saw the first one


----------



## Legend (Jul 8, 2017)

Funnier than the first imo


----------



## Stelios (Jul 9, 2017)

Saturday night thirst is real

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Jul 9, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Listening to destination unknown while looking at that gif....





RemChu said:


> Looking at superman's sig while listening to destination unknown



*destination calabria

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Saturday night thirst is real


Technically was early morning and afternoon.


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2017)



Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 9, 2017)

Yay I started a game


----------



## Catamount (Jul 9, 2017)

feels weird, eh


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 9, 2017)

@Badalight once won a game of mafia twice.

But with two different roles.

I won a game twice, _with the same role_.


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2017)

Ive done both of those


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 9, 2017)

ive been killed 3 times in a game by the same person

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 9, 2017)

Damn you oldfags


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 9, 2017)

I've never won a game of mafia in my life.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 9, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I've never won a game of mafia in my life.



RWBY


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 9, 2017)

HxH Mafia Part 2: Dark Continent Arc incoming soon.

And by soon I mean in 10 years when we're halfway through

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 9, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> HxH Mafia Part 2: Dark Continent Arc incoming soon.
> 
> And by soon I mean in 10 years when we're halfway through


30 man Feng Shen Ji round

Tian = Stain?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 9, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> 30 man Feng Shen Ji round
> 
> Tian = Stain?


I don't follow that series


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 9, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> I don't follow that series


Lol go read it nig. It's finished (plus the author has a new series currently being translated that's almost as good...) 

FSJ is dopest shit you'll ever read.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 9, 2017)

the FSJ ending was weak sauce tho


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 9, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> the FSJ ending was weak sauce tho


It's highly possible the characters from FSJ might reappear in the new work he's making, since Chinese lore an shit...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 9, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> RWBY


No I lost that too


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> ive been killed 3 times in a game by the same person


I remember this


----------



## Didi (Jul 9, 2017)

I have never lost a balanced game of mafia ever


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 9, 2017)

Didi said:


> I have never lost a balanced game of mafia ever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 9, 2017)

wait im fucking boosted i meant to only X out Midas FUCK

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 9, 2017)

fixed (:

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Jul 9, 2017)

It's beautiful


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 9, 2017)

im a fucking Paint Prodigy


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 9, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> No I lost that too



You won.


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2017)

Sin is so used to losing he no sells winning

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Didi (Jul 9, 2017)

No he lost it's true, he has never won
are you from an alternate reality DDL
are you being mandela'd

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 9, 2017)

SinRaven won the fma game


----------



## Didi (Jul 9, 2017)

you guys suck


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 9, 2017)

sin won the jester game


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2017)

Sin was the MVP of favorites I-VII


----------



## Didi (Jul 9, 2017)

Sin has never even played a mafia game

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 9, 2017)

Hit me up with clean/dirty jokes


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2017)

Aries said:


> Hit me up with clean/dirty jokes

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## poutanko (Jul 10, 2017)



Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Catamount (Jul 10, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> No I lost that too





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You won.


This is just too cute.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 10, 2017)

I forgot a charger at home


----------



## Legend (Jul 10, 2017)

How does that make you feel?


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 10, 2017)

Didi said:


> Sin has never even played a mafia game


I honestly don't even exist.


----------



## God (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 10, 2017)

poutanko said:


>



There there

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I won a game twice, _with the same role_.



Been there, done that.


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2017)

Have you guys seen this commercial?


Ayy lmao, wished kids were this cool back in the day playing yugioh


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2017)

Hahaha that dude is a huge pokemon go nerd, I love it 
mystic7


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 10, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Have you guys seen this commercial?
> 
> 
> Ayy lmao, wished kids were this cool back in the day playing yugioh



>white dude beats black dude
>"told you i was the *master*"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2017)

LOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2017)

HIS FACE WHEN SAYING GG

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2017)

GG


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2017)

That fucking commercial in general
~u~ GG


----------



## Stelios (Jul 10, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> >white dude beats black dude
> >"told you i was the *master*"



PC is the worst form of censorship.


----------



## poutanko (Jul 10, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


> There there


*sniffle 

The urge to post on Sin's game intensifies

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Jul 10, 2017)

Those freaking taggers will be on my list


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 10, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Those freaking taggers will be on my list




@poutanko  bring it on

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Jul 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @poutanko  bring it on


I will need to RNG since there are too many to pick for N1


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 10, 2017)

poutanko said:


> I will need to RNG since there are too many to pick for N1


What was that?

Tag me so many times you get #1 on list? Yes ma'am! 

@poutanko

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Jul 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> What was that?
> 
> Tag me so many times you get #1 on list? Yes ma'am!
> 
> @poutanko


Inb4 the sun rises and I get survivor like role that can't do anything to anyone


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 10, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Inb4 the sun rises and I get survivor like role that can't do anything to anyone


Believe in @Aries he'll reward you for your effort with serial killer bulletproof immortal bomber

@poutanko

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Believe in @Aries he'll reward you for your effort with serial killer bulletproof immortal bomber
> 
> @poutanko



still not as wacky as the roles in Viole's """"""GENERIC"""""""" game

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Badalight (Jul 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Badalight once won a game of mafia twice.
> 
> But with two different roles.
> 
> I won a game twice, _with the same role_.



Have I? I probably have as jester and town or some shit, but I don't remember.

I DO remember almost winning twice, as Jester and then replacing the SK and almost winning as SK. Only reason I didn't win was that I lost a 1/20 dice roll (and that only happened because everyone decided to use their kills on that night.) Still can't fucking believe it.

But yeah, for all intents and purposes I basically won that game twice. Manipulated the absolute shit out of everyone in both of my roles, no one knew I was Jester until I died, and no one knew I was SK until the game ended. Set myself up for victory and then got the worst roll of the dice ever. Also got like 2 other indie wins that year, so in the maybe 5 or so games I played that year I had almost 4 indie wins. If we're counting the games I was only indie, I had almost 4 indie wins in 3 games.

(Didn't even get nominated for best indie player in the awards that year. fml)

That jester win was also clutch as fuck. I swear to got WPK would remind the thread after every time I posted that there was a jester in this game. He didn't want an easy jester win.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Jul 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Believe in @Aries he'll reward you for your effort with serial killer bulletproof immortal bomber
> 
> @poutanko


and ninja  
and a strong safe claim provided 
and will appear town if investigated 
and can kill on both day and night


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 10, 2017)

poutanko said:


> and ninja
> and a strong safe claim provided
> and will appear town if investigated
> and can kill on both day and night


basically my Stain role that @WAD Prime  had 


@poutanko but you didn't wanna play my MHA round

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Jul 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> basically my Stain role that @WAD Prime  had
> 
> 
> @poutanko but you didn't wanna play my MHA round


I was very busy last month


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 10, 2017)

poutanko said:


> I was very busy last month


Should I host part 2 and give you Muscleman or AFO?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Jul 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Should I host part 2 and give you Muscleman or AFO?


Sssshh don't say it in public


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 10, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Sssshh don't say it in public


It's okay @poutanko I told like 7 people already I'll give them Muscleman/AFO so unless I make Muscleman/AFO the only roles it's gonna be hard to tell who really has it.  

Though that's actually a good idea Mafia vs 3rd party with only 2 roles x10

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Jul 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It's okay @poutanko I told like 7 people already I'll give them Muscleman/AFO so unless I make Muscleman/AFO the only roles it's gonna be hard to tell who really has it.
> 
> Though that's actually a good idea Mafia vs 3rd party with only 2 roles x10


That's brilliant ~ Post the sign up thread now


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 10, 2017)

Badalight said:


> Have I? I probably have as jester and town or some shit, but I don't remember.
> 
> I DO remember almost winning twice, as Jester and then replacing the SK and almost winning as SK. Only reason I didn't win was that I lost a 1/20 dice roll (and that only happened because everyone decided to use their kills on that night.) Still can't fucking believe it.
> 
> ...



Oh that was the same.

For some reason I thought you had won twice. You almost won the second time, actually.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 10, 2017)

poutanko said:


> That's brilliant ~ Post the sign up thread now


 

oh @poutanko you'll be auto signed up for my next game don't worry

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 10, 2017)

Someone explain the poutanko meme to me plx

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 10, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Someone explain the poutanko meme to me plx


No meme she's just cute and it's fun mentioning her  @poutanko

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 10, 2017)

bunny a cute

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Jul 10, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Someone explain the poutanko meme to me plx


<--- CR's latest victim

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> No meme she's just cute and it's fun mentioning her  @poutanko



mmm she your crash fam? 



poutanko said:


> <--- CR's latest victim



yeah CR is like a bastard mod but not really 
You never know


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 10, 2017)

Stelios said:


> mmm she your crash fam?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

no no @poutanko is too pure and good and talented

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 10, 2017)

@Badalight 

How u been bby


----------



## poutanko (Jul 10, 2017)

Stelios said:


> mmm she your crash fam?


Definitely not, we are different species 


> yeah CR is like a bastard mod but not really
> You never know


Already heard about his trolling habit so it's not that shocking  Didn't expect to end up with 2 scums tho


----------



## Aries (Jul 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> *Goku GT *activated *Kamehameha 10x* on ??? but they were hiding behind them... *Goku GT* (Sloth) ended up super killing himself​



Never forget

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 10, 2017)

First shout out to @Badalight 




White Wolf said:


> Believe in @Aries he'll reward you for your effort with serial killer bulletproof immortal bomber
> 
> @poutanko





poutanko said:


> and ninja
> and a strong safe claim provided
> and will appear town if investigated
> and can kill on both day and night



 And yet you will still be taken down by a role specifically designed to do so even though it is super hard to pull off....EVEN THOUGH HE IS SUPPOSE TO BE FOCUSING ON FAVORITES!

@Aries


----------



## poutanko (Jul 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> And yet you will still be taken down by a role specifically designed to do so even though it is super hard to pull off....EVEN THOUGH HE IS SUPPOSE TO BE FOCUSING ON FAVORITES!
> 
> @Aries


I heard something like that from Broki/Shion before


----------



## poutanko (Jul 10, 2017)

Barbie and Sailormoon?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 10, 2017)

rip crugyr btw

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> And yet you will still be taken down by a role specifically designed to do so even though it is super hard to pull off....EVEN THOUGH HE IS SUPPOSE TO BE FOCUSING ON FAVORITES!
> 
> @Aries



I have a Favorites mechanic will be revealing later today. Taking inspiration from every cr game that has happened. *Zamasu Faction* will play a big part of FAVIIORITES story.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> I have a Favorites mechanic will be revealing later today. Taking inspiration from every cr game that has happened. *Zamasu Faction* will play a big part of FAVIIORITES story.



 NO! I WANT THAT ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) FACTION ERASED FROM EXISTENCE! TODAY!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 10, 2017)

when @poutanko ignores you 


the feels
the sad

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Jul 10, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> rip crugyr btw


Yea he's nowhere...  


White Wolf said:


> when @poutanko ignores you
> 
> the feels
> the sad


Did I miss your post?


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 10, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Yea he's nowhere...
> 
> Did I miss your post?


I don't know...
...did you miss it...
or were you like...
...nahhhhhhhhhh
...not worth my time

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Jul 10, 2017)

@Aries can I play it even if Idk the previous games? ._.


----------



## Aries (Jul 10, 2017)

poutanko said:


> @Aries can I play it even if Idk the previous games? ._.



No knowledge is needed to play Favorites or my final DragonBall game


----------



## Aries (Jul 10, 2017)

Vasto people loved Zamasu and Goku Black in those DragonBall games. 



For those who haven't played my dragonball games. I reccomend looking at both the first game and the sequel.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 10, 2017)

poutanko said:


> @Aries can I play it even if Idk the previous games? ._.


you only need stamina

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 10, 2017)

imgur.com/gallery/sXQLi

that's a fanfic i can get behind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 10, 2017)

make the link clickable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 10, 2017)

the deed is done


----------



## poutanko (Jul 10, 2017)

Catamount said:


> you only need stamina


Why? O.o


----------



## Catamount (Jul 10, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Why? o_O


Please follow me for the demonstration.


----------



## poutanko (Jul 10, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Please follow me for the demonstration.


??? ( ﾟヮﾟ)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> No knowledge is needed to play Favorites or my final DragonBall game



 Lies...LIES! He is lying! You better know in advance that no matter how dope your role is, one role is there...in the end of the game...to make it not matter. And for some gay little crish reason you can not find Zamfagsu or ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Black until it is to late. That no matter how garbage these guys are you can not kill the former ever.

 I swear if you keep them as OP ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) up the game with their faggotry I will murder you.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jul 10, 2017)

poutanko said:


> ??? ( ﾟヮﾟ)


Yes.
Exactly.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 10, 2017)

Pou join the ranks of ole CR CRew. People like Marco, Crugyr, Remchu and Underworld Broker etc. have all sailed my game seas and found the joys and wonders in those games.

Vasto is never satisfied with roles unless he's killing players left and right. His mind has been tainted. Twisted to not see the truth. Based on current dragonball super events. #Zamasu did nothing wrong

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> Lies...LIES! He is lying! You better know in advance that no matter how dope your role is, one role is there...in the end of the game...to make it not matter. And for some gay little crish reason you can not find Zamfagsu or ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Black until it is to late. That no matter how garbage these guys are you can not kill the former ever.
> 
> I swear if you keep them as OP ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) up the game with their faggotry I will murder you.


but zama and black lost

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 10, 2017)

If you guys really want to see a OP role then look no further then Vegito


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 10, 2017)

Vegito's not OP when he doesn't long last especially when he goes Blue


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> NO! I WANT THAT ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) FACTION ERASED FROM EXISTENCE! TODAY!



#Zenodidnothingwrong


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 10, 2017)

@Aries  avenger role when?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @Aries  avenger role when?



never


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 10, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> never


Reminds me of the wait to get investigation results

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 10, 2017)

I need to watch DBS beyond 70 episode or you ningens will spoil me


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Reminds me of the wait to get investigation results



That's because getting them early isn't good for the plot of his games


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 10, 2017)

I doubt CR will start his DB game while the Tournament of Power is still going on

I'm sure there's at least one person who want Jiren


----------



## Legend (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> Pou join the ranks of ole CR CRew. People like Marco, Crugyr, Remchu and Underworld Broker etc. have all sailed my game seas and found the joys and wonders in those games.
> 
> Vasto is never satisfied with roles unless he's killing players left and right. His mind has been tainted. Twisted to not see the truth. Based on current dragonball super events. #Zamasu did nothing wrong



 Even then you are gay about it and make people not kill able because of rule of CR. Which is everybody lives. When everyone should be able to die with me being the instrument for said death!



White Wolf said:


> but zama and black lost



 That was the 2nd game in which no one listened to me about mafia. THE DAMN MAFIA WHO I NAMED MAY I REMIND YOU! The 1st game though it was BS. That ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) @Santi and @Mio piggybacked off my damn wish and santi instead of sharing the win had me lynched.



Aries said:


> If you guys really want to see a OP role then look no further then Vegito



 The same Vegetto that has never won a game for town? That OP one? The one that got eliminated for a cycle in the 1st game and jack shit the 2nd?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> Even then you are gay about it and make people not kill able because of rule of CR. Which is everybody lives. When everyone should be able to die with me being the instrument for said death!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> Even then you are gay about it and make people not kill able because of rule of CR. Which is everybody lives. When everyone should be able to die with me being the instrument for said death!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you ever happy?


----------



## Didi (Jul 10, 2017)

Vasto is only happy when he's angry

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 10, 2017)

Vasto is like the evil superman in Injustice game

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 10, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Vasto is like the evil superman in Injustice game


More like Ultraman, he snorts kryptonite to get his power

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 10, 2017)

@Superman bitch do you know the Injustice story?
You'd wish you'd be that superman.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 10, 2017)

Vasto does have a point though. I sure hope this Zamasu faction thing won't interfere with the actual game too much.

My angels thing for write-ups was a big mistake. Never prioritize the story _over_ the gameplay. Let the gameplay _be_ the story.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 10, 2017)

Law said:


> Never prioritize the story _over_ the gameplay. Let the gameplay _be_ the story.



Aries just read that and his brain filtered it out like it was a virus.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 10, 2017)

Seriously though, @Aries

You asked to host Favorites and we let you. Because you deserve it as much as anyone.

But this is Favorites. It's not just a game, it's a legacy. This is not a game where the host can just go and give the victory to one side. This is the ultimate battle of role madness where the side that uses their abilities the best wins. The players are more important than the write-ups.

This game is bigger than you. Please treat it with the respect it deseves.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 10, 2017)

Oh yes indeed Favorites...
I hope we don't get to live a Steven Spielberg Indiana Jones moment


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 10, 2017)

Honestly I'm surprised I haven't quit this forum yet.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Seriously though, @Aries
> 
> You asked to host Favorites and we let you. Because you deserve it as much as anyone.
> 
> ...


This is probably the first time I accurately gave someone the 'optimistic' rating.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 5


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2017)

I have faith in you @Aries


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 10, 2017)

In CR we trust.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 10, 2017)

Legend said:


> Are you ever happy?



No.



Stelios said:


> @Superman bitch do you know the Injustice story?
> You'd wish you'd be that superman.



 Dumbest question you ever asked ever. I did not change my name because I like the name. Superman my favorite. So yes hobag....I have...and that Superman is right too.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Honestly I'm surprised I haven't quit this forum yet.


 Great....ya made DDL hate us.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 10, 2017)

You know what? I'd probably have made it with zero votes had I simply disappeared from NF for the whole phase.

But because I had the nerve to come here and explain why I wasn't going to post on THAT day phase, I got smoked.

Well sorry guys, I don't try to please. I say whatever is in my mind, even if it bothers someone. Would rather be honest then apologize later than act behind someone's back.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2017)

Deliver us from generic, lead me through the valley of lulz and troll.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 10, 2017)

*FAVIIORITES*

Hosted by Grand Mafia Priest Aries​

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2017)

Hey that works, since this is multi universal reality fiction/non fiction clash.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You know what? I'd probably have made it with zero votes had I simply disappeared from NF for the whole phase.
> 
> But because I had the nerve to come here and explain why I wasn't going to post on THAT day phase, I got smoked.
> 
> Well sorry guys, I don't try to please. I say whatever is in my mind, even if it bothers someone. Would rather be honest then apologize later than act behind someone's back.



I could not believe they did not give you the benefit of the doubt like I said you should. So....disrespectful.


----------



## Legend (Jul 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> I could not believe they did not give you the benefit of the doubt like I said you should. So....disrespectful.


Stop slobbing his knob


Law said:


> Vasto does have a point though. I sure hope this Zamasu faction thing won't interfere with the actual game too much.
> 
> My angels thing for write-ups was a big mistake. Never prioritize the story _over_ the gameplay. Let the gameplay _be_ the story.


So you can teach a old dog new tricks


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 10, 2017)

Legend said:


> Stop slobbing his knob



 Shut up former king of Tits.


----------



## Legend (Jul 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> Shut up former king of Tits.


Until I die, ill always have that title, no one will usurp me and this is not a democracy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2017)

Tittay tyrant

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 10, 2017)

Long may he reign

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 10, 2017)

Legend said:


> Until I die, ill always have that title, no one will usurp me and this is not a democracy



 Are you? Will you? Seems like you have gone soft on all things titties.


----------



## Aries (Jul 10, 2017)

*Player roles in a game
What's a Indie to a Townie?
What's a Townie to a Mafia?
What's a Mafia to a Bastard Mod?
Who don't believe in anything?
We make it out alive
All right, all right
No FAVORITES in the game*​


----------



## Legend (Jul 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> Are you? Will you? Seems like you have gone soft on all things titties.


I havent even been on nf that often, shut your hole


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> Are you? Will you? Seems like you have gone soft on all things titties.


These puns 

LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Jul 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> That ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) @Santi and @Mio piggybacked off my damn wish and santi instead of sharing the win had me lynched.



I wasn't sure if we could win together or not, had to make sure you wouldn't piggyback off my hard work and steal my victory


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 10, 2017)

Legend said:


> I havent even been on nf that often, shut your hole



 Which proves my point! Really I feel @White Wolf could now be that king of titties...white wolf...not Legend.


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2017)

Didn't Viole bring a small harem?   and @Viole1369  his thirst is pure and real.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 10, 2017)

Santi said:


> I wasn't sure if we could win together or not, had to make sure you wouldn't piggyback off my hard work and steal my victory



 Don't worry...I pretty much got that out of my system now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 10, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Didn't Viole bring a small harem?   and @Viole1369  his thirst is pure and real.



 Oh shit he did didn't he? Or was it @Underworld Broker who brought the harem? She could be King of Tittays now too...and I would rather give her credit then that little toe rag @Viole1369

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Viole (Jul 10, 2017)

Broki is part of harem tho

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viole (Jul 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> Oh shit he did didn't he? Or was it @Underworld Broker who brought the harem? She could be King of Tittays now too...and I would rather give her credit then that little toe rag @Viole1369


you are  just salty you can't have a harem of fine women

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> Which proves my point! Really I feel @White Wolf could now be that king of titties...white wolf...not Legend.


Who the fuck is White Wolf? Some noob jobber who couldnt lace my boots. Dont let me have to bury the new generation


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 11, 2017)

Superman said:


> Which proves my point! Really I feel @White Wolf could now be that king of titties...white wolf...not Legend.


First Aries now Legend

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 11, 2017)

gimme gimme gimme


----------



## Magic (Jul 11, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> First Aries now Legend


Rumor has it you slayed a king.


----------



## Legend (Jul 11, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> First Aries now Legend


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 11, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You know what? I'd probably have made it with zero votes had I simply disappeared from NF for the whole phase.
> 
> But because I had the nerve to come here and explain why I wasn't going to post on THAT day phase, I got smoked.
> 
> Well sorry guys, I don't try to please. I say whatever is in my mind, even if it bothers someone. Would rather be honest then apologize later than act behind someone's back.


That's what we love you for tho.

But I kinda feel like you forgot you were playing in a game of mafia somewhere in these lines. Don't take it personal brah. That's my job.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 11, 2017)

@Marco just to make everything even more depressive


----------



## God (Jul 11, 2017)

ALL THESE PILLS GOT ME NODDIN OFF


----------



## Legend (Jul 11, 2017)

Sin roofied you


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 11, 2017)

@God

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jul 11, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @God



45 seconds in, already came


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 11, 2017)

God said:


> 45 seconds in, already came


HE'S REBELLING AGAINST THE GODS 


I want subs now. Even if movie not even out yet

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jul 11, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> HE'S REBELLING AGAINST THE GODS
> 
> 
> I want subs now. Even if movie not even out yet



Whens it out


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 11, 2017)

God said:


> Niiiiice. That means subs soon


prob need a DVD release tho for HD

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jul 11, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> prob need a DVD release tho for HD



I can solve this problem by killing myself


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 11, 2017)

God said:


> I can solve this problem by killing myself


I should watch the other Monkey King trilogy but it doesn't look nearly as epic  
or well, 2 movies out 3rd coming out in 2018. hmm... 

there's also a FSJ based chinese movie lol you seen the trailer for it?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jul 11, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I should watch the other Monkey King trilogy but it doesn't look nearly as epic
> or well, 2 movies out 3rd coming out in 2018. hmm...
> 
> there's also a FSJ based chinese movie lol you seen the trailer for it?



Nope, first I'm hearing about any of this shit. Though I'd much rather have an animation than live-action as far as FSJ is concerned.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 11, 2017)

God said:


> Nope, first I'm hearing about any of this shit. Though I'd much rather have an animation than live-action as far as FSJ is concerned.


Well it's all Chinese lore based lol. The special thing with FSJ is the art generally since it's all already known story (novels... and whatnot)

^^ It doesn't look great or anything, but could be fun

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 11, 2017)

RemChu said:


> gimme gimme gimme


----------



## Badalight (Jul 11, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Oh that was the same.
> 
> For some reason I thought you had won twice. You almost won the second time, actually.



Yeah, fuck that ending. God damnit.

Fuck every role madness ending. I always get to the last phase and lose, I swear. Favorites where I was the roach I died, but my team was a phase away from winning like 18 times. Missed our chance of winning due to the order that some actions were sent in, missed a chance at winning because GOS decided to troll and throw the game, etc.

Favorites when I was mafia with LG we had the game in the bag but then lost because there was an ability literally tailor made to beat us in that exact situation. Like I can't even fathom how bullshit that was.

And then a role madness One Piece game where I was 1 phase from winning as SK but a bunch of bullshit happened that I can't remember.

I'm like a few dice rolles away from having the most killer role madness win loss ratio ever, but in reality I have like no wins aside from Jester and winning with town which is lame as hell.



Lord Genome said:


> @Badalight
> 
> How u been bby



fuck uuuuuuuuuuu

jk

I'm good, I guess. Going back to America for vacation in Aug. I like my job in Tokyo, but my social life here is kinda ass and they work me too hard for what I make.

gimme a good manga to read because I have a bunch of long ass flights coming up and I haven't started a new series in like forever



Superman said:


> First shout out to @Badalight



thx fam


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 11, 2017)

Badalight said:


> Yeah, fuck that ending. God damnit.
> 
> Fuck every role madness ending. I always get to the last phase and lose, I swear. Favorites where I was the roach I died, but my team was a phase away from winning like 18 times. Missed our chance of winning due to the order that some actions were sent in, missed a chance at winning because GOS decided to troll and throw the game, etc.
> 
> ...



Hero Academia
Tokyo Ghoul

Haven't read anything new other than those tbh.

Except webcomics. There is this one called Awful Hospital that is pretty dope.


----------



## Badalight (Jul 11, 2017)

Aries said:


> *Player roles in a game
> What's a Indie to a Townie?
> What's a Townie to a Mafia?
> What's a Mafia to a Bastard Mod?
> ...



*an Indie

sry I'm in end of the semester essay grading mode


----------



## Badalight (Jul 11, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Hero Academia
> Tokyo Ghoul
> 
> Haven't read anything new other than those tbh.
> ...



I've been reading Hero Aca since chapter 1, and Tokyo Ghoul can suck exactly my left nut.

But thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 11, 2017)

Badalight said:


> gimme a good manga to read because I have a bunch of long ass flights coming up and I haven't started a new series in like forever


Feng Shen Ji (duh, must read)
Akumetsu
Spirit Blade Mountain
Wolf Guy Ookami no Monshou 

might've read all of them tho  

all completed except Spirit Blade Mountain think it has a few hundred chaps out by now.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 11, 2017)

Badalight said:


> *an Indie
> 
> sry I'm in end of the semester essay grading mode



Aries still needs to host three other games before Favs. There is time.


----------



## Badalight (Jul 11, 2017)

fuck that manwha shitttttt


----------



## Badalight (Jul 11, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Aries still needs to host three other games before Favs. There is time.



oh no, I'm playing. I was correcting his grammar.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 11, 2017)

Badalight said:


> fuck that manwha shitttttt



Tokyo Babylon
Rave master
Blade of the immortal


----------



## Badalight (Jul 11, 2017)

oh my god no, not rave master

BOI is great though


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 11, 2017)

Badalight said:


> fuck that manwha shitttttt


manhwa and manhua master race

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 11, 2017)

Badalight said:


> oh my god no, not rave master
> 
> BOI is great though


Rave master is fucking awesome wtf

I refuse to believe it came from the same Hiro Mashima who wrote Fairy Tail.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 11, 2017)

And read best ongoing manga Nanatsu no Taizai you should


----------



## Badalight (Jul 11, 2017)

I've read nanatsu for years. A little behind though. I like it, but sometimes I feel like there's just so much wasted potential.

In Rave Master's defense, I haven't read it in a loooooong time. I don't remember it being any different than your typical shounen fare though, and going back now after reading fairy tale is going to hinder my enjoyment based on the mangaka.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 11, 2017)

Badalight said:


> gimme a good manga to read because I have a bunch of long ass flights coming up and I haven't started a new series in like forever



What kind of mangas do you like/prefer? Comedy, drama, etc.?



Badalight said:


> fuck that manwha shitttttt



You should really try reading some, they're great


----------



## Badalight (Jul 11, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> What kind of mangas do you like/prefer? Comedy, drama, etc.?
> 
> 
> 
> You should really try reading some, they're great



Off the top of my head, here's like a top 15ish in no particular order.

1. Rookies
2. Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
3. Berserk
4. Lone Wolf and Cub
5. 20th/21st Century Boys
6. Dorohedoro
7. REAL
8. Space Brothers
9. Vagabond
10. Kaiji
11. Shingeki no Kyojin
12. Battle Angel Alita
13. Oyasumi PunPun
14. Yotsubato
15. Koe no Katachi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Badalight (Jul 11, 2017)

I could do honorable mentions for days tho

Haikyuu, Hajime no Ippo, Battle Royale, Slam Dunk, Kokou no Hito, Vinland Saga, Kingdom, Bokurano, Assassination Classroom, One Piece, Eyeshield 21, Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro, Monster, Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer, One Punch Man, Blade of the Immortal, Sanctuary, Touch, Cross Game, RRR, Legend of the Strongest Man Kurosawa, Yokohama Kaidashi Kiko, Toriko


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 11, 2017)

Badalight said:


> Off the top of my head, here's like a top 15ish in no particular order.
> 
> 1. Rookies
> 2. Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
> ...





Badalight said:


> I could do honorable mentions for days tho
> 
> Haikyuu, Hajime no Ippo, Battle Royale, Slam Dunk, Kokou no Hito, Vinland Saga, Kingdom, Bokurano, Assassination Classroom, One Piece, Eyeshield 21, Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro, Monster, Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer, One Punch Man, Blade of the Immortal, Sanctuary, Touch, Cross Game, RRR, Legend of the Strongest Man Kurosawa, Yokohama Kaidashi Kiko, Toriko



I see no 'Shokugeki no Soma' on your list, maybe you're gonna like a food manga?


----------



## Badalight (Jul 11, 2017)

Oh I read it, it's just not in my top however many I just wrote down.


----------



## Badalight (Jul 11, 2017)

If it's any manga in SJ, I have probably either read it or dropped it.


----------



## Badalight (Jul 11, 2017)

lg I wrote touch and cross game just 4 u

even tho they are the exact same manga


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 11, 2017)

Badalight said:


> Oh I read it, it's just not in my top however many I just wrote down.



One more try because I dunno that many mangas and you named most of them already: Death Note. Have you read that?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 11, 2017)

Heard 'D gray man' is also a good manga


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 11, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Heard 'D gray man' is also a good manga


DGM is alright until the author (or was it artist) got preggo and then both the releases and logic went to complete shit

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 11, 2017)

and didn't it get cancelled or something? 

I remember like... one chapter came out after a long long hiatus (maybe not HxH long, but was still long) and then nothing

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 11, 2017)

I don't see Fullmetal Alchemist anywhere on your lists Badalight.

That better means you haven't read it yet or you have shit tier taste!


----------



## Badalight (Jul 11, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> One more try because I dunno that many mangas and you named most of them already: Death Note. Have you read that?



Come on, who hasn't read Death Note.

I only really like the first 1/3 of it though.


----------



## Badalight (Jul 11, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I don't see Fullmetal Alchemist anywhere on your lists Badalight.
> 
> That better means you haven't read it yet or you have shit tier taste!



Well, it's a list of manga. I watched FMA as an anime, old and new versions. I'm almost always a manga guy but there are a few exceptions. It's also why you won't find HXH on that list - though I love the shit out of it.

I'm also rattling these off the top of my head so good chance I forgot some stuff, but I think I hit my faves.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 11, 2017)

Badalight said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naruto is pretty gud I heer

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 11, 2017)

I actually haven't read any full series in while I'll need to think on that


----------



## Badalight (Jul 11, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


> Naruto is pretty gud I heer



fuck



Lord Genome said:


> I actually haven't read any full series in while I'll need to think on that



fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

same tho


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 11, 2017)

Badalight said:


> I've read nanatsu for years. A little behind though. I like it, but sometimes I feel like there's just so much wasted potential.


Eh. I feel like it does more than live up for the hype. You should definitely catch. Recent chapters have been superb.


> In Rave Master's defense, I haven't read it in a loooooong time. I don't remember it being any different than your typical shounen fare though, and going back now after reading fairy tale is going to hinder my enjoyment based on the mangaka.


It isn't that special, but it has some very memorable and great moments. It has a special place in my heart. Some of the characters are just done so well.

Don't think you should let any authors' worse works hinder you from loving their better ones. Especially in the case of Rave and Fairy Tail.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 11, 2017)

Did you read kingdom yet? Kimetsu no Yaiba? I'm assuming your reading the promise of Neverland? To you, the Immortal?

Those are all currently running manga btw


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 11, 2017)

Also nanatsu is mediocre


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 11, 2017)

Rave master is better than fairy tail (not hard to do) but I remember the end being kinda sorta bad


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm just having trouble thinking of any completed manga you'd like that I've read recently


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 11, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


> Also nanatsu is mediocre


Kys it's besto mango


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 11, 2017)

I liked it a lot when it started but the power spikes and the lack of a real threat is bad

He also can't draw fights, everything is always one sided idr the last close fight there was

I really just read it for the character interactions

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Badalight (Jul 11, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


> Did you read kingdom yet? Kimetsu no Yaiba? I'm assuming your reading the promise of Neverland? To you, the Immortal?
> 
> Those are all currently running manga btw



wow it's like u didn't even read my fucking post


----------



## Badalight (Jul 11, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


> I'm just having trouble thinking of any completed manga you'd like that I've read recently



I never said it had to be completed.

Hell, like half of my top 10 are unfinished manga.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 11, 2017)

Badalight said:


> wow it's like u didn't even read my fucking post



Ur right I didnt


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 11, 2017)

Badalight said:


> lg I wrote touch and cross game just 4 u
> 
> even tho they are the exact same manga



Nah fam touch and H2 are the same cross game is different


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 11, 2017)

Badalight said:


> Hajime no Ippo





Badalight said:


> Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer



I see you got good taste. 
Seeing as there are plenty on your list I'm not familiar with I'll check those out.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 11, 2017)

Badalight said:


> I never said it had to be completed.
> 
> Hell, like half of my top 10 are unfinished manga.



I read your post but I don't see what that has to do with kingdom or to you Immortal


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 11, 2017)

Witch Hat Atelier is REALLY good

Only 3 chapters in but the art is so good


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 11, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


> I read your post but I don't see what that has to do with kingdom or to you Immortal





Badalight said:


> I could do honorable mentions for days tho
> 
> Kingdom,


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 11, 2017)

O awk


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 11, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


> I liked it a lot when it started but the power spikes and the lack of a real threat is bad
> 
> He also can't draw fights, everything is always one sided idr the last close fight there was
> 
> I really just read it for the character interactions


Seems like you have much higher value for actual combat than me. I like manga fights, but moreso about what the characters have to show, the emotions involved and the development it can give. The actual combat is the least important to me.

My main focus in (shonen) manga is the cast and the stories/interactions they bring. And NnT delivers very much so on that point. The only thing I'd change is give the side characters a little bit more screentime and involvement.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 11, 2017)

Ya but the story is kind of a mess to

Like it's a shounen battle manga of course the fights matter imo

Problem is is all the fights are one sided one way(villain stomping then power up and he gets two shot) silly asspuls and stuff

If you go in like a gintama set up or bobobo where it's obvious the fights are jokes that's one thing but they take this seriously

And the fact the mc are so strong off the bat kinda ruins any tension there might be 

Same problem fairy tail does but bot to that exteme


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 11, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


> Ya but the story is kind of a mess to
> 
> Like it's a shounen battle manga of course the fights matter imo
> 
> ...


Eh I disagree fully with this tho. MC is strong, but not that strong. They even had their recent training arc to reach their full potential. 

But being strong also is kinda the point of the main 7. They are in universe legends.

I definytely have felt tension. The only real one shots have been fights with Escanor. But then again, Escanor is one of the main characters that also died at one point


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 11, 2017)

And the story is superb wtf 

All dem emotions all the time


----------



## Aries (Jul 11, 2017)

I expect someone is going to be "that guy" who inactifags in the game. So just to be sure gonna add the *Beerus* mechanic from the dragonball game in Favorites and have him hakai the player with the lowest post count after ??? amount of day phases pass.


----------



## Badalight (Jul 11, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I see you got good taste.
> Seeing as there are plenty on your list I'm not familiar with I'll check those out.



Honestly those are pretty low on the list of manga that I wrote. Biscuit Hammer is solid throughout. Ippo was once upon a time amazing and has really shit the bed in recent years, but it still provided me a lot of enjoyment so I have to list it.

Lots of different genres in my list too. Only real thing missing is a pure gag manga, but there are a lot of comedic elements in some of the ones I listed (Yotsuba, Dorohedoro, Jojos, etc).

Yeah LG, I'm pretty much in full agreement with your complaints towards 7 deadly sins. Though I don't mind the over-powered protagonists. That's actually one of my favorite tropes. Other series do it way better though. One Punch Man, Toriko, Ass Class, Neuro, etc. 

Nanatsu is enjoyable, it's just a bit of a mess. An enjoyable mess.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm fine with overpowered mcs in stuff like one punch man or Toriko because they don't take themselves as seriously

When you do take yourself seriously I take a little more offense for that


----------



## Aries (Jul 11, 2017)

Btw to people playing the marvel game. If you win in the final bracket. The reward besides being champ is I will let you submit a 2nd character to Favorites


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 11, 2017)

Aries said:


> Btw to people playing the marvel game. If you win in the final bracket. The reward besides being champ is I will let you submit a 2nd character to Favorites



When are you starting the next bracket ?


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 11, 2017)

@Atlantic Storm tell these children NnT is besto mango!


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 11, 2017)

Aries said:


> Btw to people playing the marvel game. If you win in the final bracket. The reward besides being champ is I will let you submit a 2nd character to Favorites


But... how would a second character works when everyone will already submit one role..?

Double roles?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 11, 2017)

Getting goose opinion


----------



## Aries (Jul 11, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> When are you starting the next bracket ?



Later today roles will be delivered, hopefully can start it today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 11, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> But... how would a second character works when everyone will already submit one role..?
> 
> Double roles?



Someone will have a double role yes


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 11, 2017)

Aries said:


> Someone will have a double role yes


*drool 

I'll forgive you for all your sins.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Jul 11, 2017)

Aries said:


> Someone will have a double role yes


... that game will really be a crazy one (￣▽￣)


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 11, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


> Getting goose opinion


Goose has quality opinions, don't doubt the alcoholic.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 11, 2017)

poutanko said:


> ... that game will really be a crazy one (￣▽￣)



Crazy is the default setting for a Favourites game... or an Aries game.
By their powers combined it will be beyond crazy.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 11, 2017)

Favorites will also have a items mechanic/character mechanic. These can be unlocked via either looking for them(similar to the location mechanic from DragonBall game) or fulfilling a condition to unlock it.  For example

Item: *Death Note*-This item will appear in the 1st cycle. Regardless of player alignment the person has, the moment they find the Death Note they become Indie. 

_Each phase can pm the host a player name and guess what role they have. If correct the player is killed, if incorrect nothing happens_

*Pokeball*: When a Pokeball appears, the top 8 active players (alive) will compete in a rock,paper scissors match-up. The winner of the game gains a one shot previous Favorites role to use for the cycle

Etc. I'm thinking of around maybe 10 or 12 macguffin items/characters to use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 11, 2017)

Aries said:


> *Pokeball*: When a Pokeball appears, the top 8 active players (alive) will compete in a rock,paper scissors match-up.



@Dr. White   it's on like donkey kong mudda fukka

let's gooooooo

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 11, 2017)

Aries said:


> *Pokeball*: When a Pokeball appears, the top 8 active players (alive) will compete in a rock,paper scissors match-up. The winner of the game gains a one shot previous Favorites role to use for the cycle


This. I like this.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 11, 2017)

Well the one shot previous role part mostly.


----------



## Badalight (Jul 11, 2017)

Goose has read a total of like 3 manga.

LG has read more manga than everyone in this thread combined.

And I'm prob like a super distant second,


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 11, 2017)

@Aries 

 The pokeball encourages fluff posting


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 11, 2017)

Aries said:


> I expect someone is going to be "that guy" who inactifags in the game. So just to be sure gonna add the *Beerus* mechanic from the dragonball game in Favorites and have him hakai the player with the lowest post count after ??? amount of day phases pass.



 Switch Beerus with Zeno...I mean come on...his deletion is way bigger then Beerus's. Or use both Zeno and that gif of squish



Aries said:


> Btw to people playing the marvel game. If you win in the final bracket. The reward besides being champ is I will let you submit a 2nd character to Favorites



 Unfair advantage....classic CR.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 11, 2017)

Badalight said:


> Goose has read a total of like 3 manga.
> 
> LG has read more manga than everyone in this thread combined.
> 
> And I'm prob like a super distant second,


Well I've read like 6 manga so I know my shit okay shut up and weeb


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 11, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> But... how would a second character works when everyone will already submit one role..?
> 
> Double roles?



Aries will be the player


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 11, 2017)

Badalight said:


> Goose has read a total of like 3 manga.
> 
> LG has read more manga than everyone in this thread combined.
> 
> And I'm prob like a super distant second,



Sad but true


----------



## poutanko (Jul 11, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Aries will be the player


Ouch...  Freaking Hive


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 11, 2017)

Badalight said:


> Come on, who hasn't read Death Note.
> 
> I only really like the first 1/3 of it though.



After L dies it turns garbage imo 

Try 'Tower of God', it's a pretty good manhwa ~

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 11, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> After L dies it turns garbage imo
> 
> Try 'Tower of God', it's a pretty good manhwa ~



 Agreed except about Tower of God because I have no read it so I have no opinion. Near was a poor man's poor man L


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 11, 2017)

L should have won

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 11, 2017)

*Potara Rings*: player who holds these rings can choose any player in the game and fuse/mason with them. Becoming *Vegito


*
If the player holding the potara rings is Mafia or Indie. the fusion becomes *Zamasu*
*
*​


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 11, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


> L should have won



 Instead he took that.....L



Aries said:


> *Potara Rings*: player who holds these rings can choose any player in the game and fuse/mason with them. Becoming *Vegito
> 
> 
> *
> ...



 NO! NNOOOOOO! FUCK NO! IF THIS HAPPENS THAT ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) CAN NOT HAVE THAT GAY GAME BREAKING ROLEBLOCK OF EVERYBODY BS HE HAS HAD THE LAST 2 DB GAMES.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Jul 11, 2017)

I have not watched death note nor care to really.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 11, 2017)

I dont wanna know anything about favs until i get my role


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 11, 2017)

Speak of the devil @Underworld Broker a new chap of DGM came out  

...are you the preggo author/artist?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 11, 2017)

Superman said:


> Agreed except about Tower of God because I have no read it so I have no opinion. Near was a poor man's poor man L



You should try reading it now and tell me how you like the first few chapters 
Near was cute, but he couldn't replace L


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 11, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Speak of the devil @Underworld Broker a new chap of DGM came out
> 
> ...are you the preggo author/artist?



No

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 11, 2017)

Tazmo hate letters never get old. I just come across one while reading fist of the blue sky


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 11, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> I have not watched death note nor care to really.



 Get out.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 11, 2017)

Superman said:


> Instead he took that.....L
> 
> 
> 
> NO! NNOOOOOO! FUCK NO! IF THIS HAPPENS THAT ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) CAN NOT HAVE THAT GAY GAME BREAKING ROLEBLOCK OF EVERYBODY BS HE HAS HAD THE LAST 2 DB GAMES.


Nah cause then Aries will just dues ex machina Zamasu out of the game despite it being GG.

I agree though if that;s for favorites it seems just to DBZ focused specifically to be a mechanic.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 11, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Tazmo hate letters never get old. I just come across one while reading fist of the blue sky


Yooo that's crazy, I specifically remember that one when I was reading FOTBS like 2-3 or so years ago


----------



## Tiger (Jul 11, 2017)

Meh. I sure hope the DBZ schtick dies soon. At least don't make it last the whole game lol...Faves doesn't need a hype train.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 11, 2017)

@Underworld Broker What's good with OJ peeps mass liking every post anyone ever makes? I feel like I'm in Canada.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 11, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> @Underworld Broker What's good with OJ peeps mass liking every post anyone ever makes? I feel like I'm in Canada.



But there's no 'Sorry!' Rating

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 11, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> I have not watched death note nor care to really.


Burn this non believer!!!!!

_KIRA KIRA KIRA KIRA KIRA _


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 11, 2017)

I haven't watched DBS nor I care about it.

I just want to play Favorites.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jul 11, 2017)

@nfcnorth right choice

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 11, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I haven't watched DBS nor I care about it.
> 
> I just want to play Favorites.




The fillers in DBS are terrible

Reactions: Agree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 11, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> I have not watched death note nor care to really.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 11, 2017)

> 2017
> oldfags
> still caring when someone disagrees about anime they have liked


----------



## Stelios (Jul 11, 2017)

Catamount said:


> > 2017
> > oldfags
> > still caring when someone disagrees about anime they have liked



Dude we are here to act like we care don't be a bad sport


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 11, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I haven't watched DBS nor I care about it.
> 
> I just want to play Favorites.



 I don't blame you.



Catamount said:


> @nfcnorth right choice



@nfcnorth if Cat agrees with you you know you are now in the wrong.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 11, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Dude we are here to act like we care don't be a bad sport


sorry but someone has to ruin everything all the time
it's necessary for the harmony


Superman said:


> @nfcnorth if Cat agrees with you you know you are now in the wrong


I never agree with anyone, I just could not resist

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## God (Jul 11, 2017)

Badalight said:


> In Rave Master's defense, I haven't read it in a loooooong time. I don't remember it being any different than your typical shounen fare though, and going back now after reading fairy tale is going to hinder my enjoyment based on the mangaka.



Precisely this. It wasn't as bland as fairy tail, just entirely generic and unoriginal to where you could use it as a poster for "typical shounen."

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 11, 2017)

Catamount said:


> sorry but someone has to ruin everything all the time
> it's necessary for the harmony


----------



## God (Jul 11, 2017)

Badalight said:


> Off the top of my head, here's like a top 15ish in no particular order.
> 
> 1. Rookies
> 2. Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
> ...



I'm currently enjoying Bastard!! It's fucking dope, you should read that and fist of the North Star for unholy manliness.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 11, 2017)

I see @Franky in the hood

Undertale 2 when ?


----------



## Franky (Jul 11, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I see @Franky in the hood
> 
> Undertale 2 when ?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 11, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> @Underworld Broker What's good with OJ peeps mass liking every post anyone ever makes? I feel like I'm in Canada.



Uuuhh ...i don't know. 

When i joined OJ it wasn't as bad as it is now. It became a trend a few years ago when 2-3 people started mass liking certain threads, don't ask me why they did it, i'd have to ask them 'cause i don't remember what was going on (it was 2 years ago). After this more people started doing it and at some point the admins added medals (Surgeon of Likes is one you get when giving a lot of likes, lol), the mods also added the option to like comments of a profile post which gave people also a reason to raid the profiles of other peeps. Now you see everyone spam likes, haha.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 11, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Uuuhh ...i don't know.
> 
> When i joined OJ it was as bad as it is now. It became a trend a few years ago when 2-3 people started mass liking certain threads, don't ask me why they did it, i'd have to ask them 'cause i don't remember what was going on (it was 2 years ago). After this more people started doing it and at some point the admins added medals (Surgeon of Likes is one you get when giving a lot of likes, lol), the mods also added the option to like comments of a profile post which gave people also a reason to raid the profiles of other peeps. Now you see everyone spam likes, haha.




Repapocalypse is now The Thumbapocalypse


----------



## Legend (Jul 11, 2017)

Super is really good after you get past the movie retellings

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Jul 11, 2017)

Superman said:


> I don't blame you.
> 
> 
> 
> @nfcnorth if Cat agrees with you you know you are now in the wrong.


Its an opinion so yeah there is that.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 11, 2017)

I need to remind myself to go to OJ some time.

Last week in OL there was a guy throwing a tantrum over a Reddit thread where the author said they like One Piece.

I mean, it gets old after a while.


----------



## God (Jul 11, 2017)

Legend said:


> Super is really good after you get past the movie retellings



The animation looked like a slideshow for a while, but yes.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 11, 2017)

haven't touched dragonball since the 2000s when it was on toonami.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 11, 2017)

God said:


> Precisely this. It wasn't as bland as fairy tail, just entirely generic and unoriginal to where you could use it as a poster for "typical shounen."


>Reina moment
>Sieghart moment

Those moments in particular defy any 'typical shounen'. It definitely doesn't stand out, but either one of those moments could be in my top 5 manga moments ever. Especially the latter was something original and unexpected.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 11, 2017)

I've heard good things about Rave but the first chapter was so bland I stopped after it.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 11, 2017)

It's one of the few mango that will always stay in my heart.

But that doesn't say that much, considering Fairy Tail is also among them.


----------



## Legend (Jul 11, 2017)

Rave was fucking awesome


----------



## Stelios (Jul 11, 2017)

What's that ufdup I keep seeing ? Some emoticon that does not load on cell or smth?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 11, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> It's one of the few mango that will always stay in my heart.
> 
> But that doesn't say that much, considering Fairy Tail is also among them.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 11, 2017)

I know Fairy Tail is trash but some of the characters and moments have a special place on my heart. I'm not afraid to admit that I've cried several times during the manga (mostly early to mid FT) and that I'm sad it's ending even though these last dozens of chapters were a pain to read.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 11, 2017)

fairy tail has been very good for my penis

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Badalight (Jul 11, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Well I've read like 6 manga so I know my shit okay shut up and weeb



I've read hundreds, so yeah we're approaching this from different angles.



Underworld Broker said:


> After L dies it turns garbage imo
> 
> Try 'Tower of God', it's a pretty good manhwa ~



Okay so like, you're not wrong, but way too many people say that. In reality, I think it gets worse much earlier than that. I said I only like the first 1/3 of the series. Everything past L dying is basically the second half of the manga. It goes a little faster in the anime because they rush it, but it's about the same length. All of that is hot garbage.

However, you also have the arc that comes immediately before that when Light gives up the Death Note and him and L start working together. Fucking nothing happens in that entire arc until the very end. It's soooooo boring. Compare that arc that what came before it. It's ridiculous. Try to go back and re-read or rewatch that part. It's not entertaining. The highlight is a silly fist fight between the two when they are handcuffed together. Woooo...



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I haven't watched DBS nor I care about it.
> 
> I just want to play Favorites.



DBS is an insult to my childhood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 11, 2017)

Shut up Bada


----------



## Badalight (Jul 11, 2017)

whoa lets take it easy there fella


----------



## Hero (Jul 11, 2017)

@Badalight
are you signed up for iconics?
@Santi 
and you


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 11, 2017)

Badalight said:


> I've read hundreds, so yeah we're approaching this from different angles.


...you couldn't deduce that was sarcasm?


----------



## Badalight (Jul 11, 2017)

I think I am


----------



## Badalight (Jul 11, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> ...you couldn't deduce that was sarcasm?



man I don't know how many manga you've read


----------



## Legend (Jul 11, 2017)

Badalight said:


> whoa lets take it easy there fella


YOU DARE UNSULT SUPER


----------



## Badalight (Jul 11, 2017)

it deserves to be insulted


----------



## Didi (Jul 11, 2017)

Badalight said:


> However, you also have the arc that comes immediately before that when Light gives up the Death Note and him and L start working together. Fucking nothing happens in that entire arc until the very end. It's soooooo boring. Compare that arc that what came before it. It's ridiculous. Try to go back and re-read or rewatch that part. It's not entertaining. The highlight is a silly fist fight between the two when they are handcuffed together. Woooo...




holy mother of plebs
that's literally the best arc


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 11, 2017)

Badalight said:


> man I don't know how many manga you've read


Obv more than 6..

Like.. 7.


----------



## Hero (Jul 11, 2017)

Badalight said:


> I think I am


If you aren't I'm signing you up


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 11, 2017)

God said:


> I'm currently enjoying Bastard!! It's fucking dope, you should read that and fist of the North Star for unholy manliness.



Bastard!! is good, one of the few series I own the volumes for

unfortunatley it will enver get finished 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I've heard good things about Rave but the first chapter was so bland I stopped after it.



its ok just generic i guess

it does it well but does have some low points


Badalight said:


> I've read hundreds, so yeah we're approaching this from different angles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i agree with this np


----------



## Aries (Jul 11, 2017)

Superman said:


> Instead he took that.....L
> 
> 
> 
> NO! NNOOOOOO! FUCK NO! IF THIS HAPPENS THAT ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) CAN NOT HAVE THAT GAY GAME BREAKING ROLEBLOCK OF EVERYBODY BS HE HAS HAD THE LAST 2 DB GAMES.



I could answer this serious but instead ill just let you guys think what ever it is you think is going to happen in the game, while I sit back and relax


----------



## God (Jul 11, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


> Bastard!! is good, one of the few series I own the volumes for
> 
> unfortunatley it will enver get finished



Never say never


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 12, 2017)

God said:


> Never say never


He didn't say never, he said enver.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Franky (Jul 12, 2017)

Yo @Legend super is fucking sick

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 12, 2017)

You are a SUPER good man


----------



## Stelios (Jul 12, 2017)

Badalight said:


> DBS is an insult to my childhood



Don't be a ningen Bada. It's 100% Toriyama and the vibe is the right one.  Maybe you outgrew it. 

The fillers though


----------



## Legend (Jul 12, 2017)

The ones with Pan are adorable


----------



## Badalight (Jul 12, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Don't be a ningen Bada. It's 100% Toriyama and the vibe is the right one.  Maybe you outgrew it.
> 
> The fillers though



100% toriyama my fucking ass

Go look up stuff from when GT was first airing. They said the exact same thing. "Toriyama is involved! He's writing it". Decades later, he had an interview where he said exactly how involved he was. It amounted to a couple of character designs and a few background that he drew. That was LITERALLY IT.

And if Toriyama IS writing it, so what? That might be worse, because boy has he lost his fucking touch if he is.

Not to mention a lot of my problems with DBS have nothing to do with the content (though I have plenty of complaints there). It has to do with Toei and their shitty production values and business practices. They are the worst fucking studio alive. They have access to so many cherished properties and they have so much money, yet they refuse to hire good animators and they pay the animators they do have on staff less than minimum wage. That's fucked up and no wonder DBS looks like fucking garbage.

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 12, 2017)

It was well known fact that GT was just milking a cow no self respecting db fan took it seriously.

With that said I think you are over reacting as far as DBS goes it's enjoyable and provides laughter.


Also T-The Rock for president 2020? A-Americaaaaaaa


----------



## Badalight (Jul 12, 2017)

Stelios said:


> It was well known fact that GT was just milking a cow no self respecting db fan took it seriously.
> 
> With that said I think you are over reacting as far as DBS goes it's enjoyable and provides laughter.
> 
> ...



I'm over-reacting at the richest anime company giving one of the most beloved anime properties of all time a terrible budget, hiring animators just out of high school, and not paying their employees minimum wage.

Yeah. Over-reacting.

Yet you have studios like Madhouse, a studio in massive debt (see Redline for details), producing far better looking shows with unproven and original anime properties that won't ever make nearly as much money as DBS. Not only that, but they are able to hire good animators and pay their staff livable wages. The can produce high quality anime with even an average budget, as the animators working there have actual passion for their job and aren't fuckwads that Toei found off the street and decided to pay in dimes. The folks at Madhouse actually care for their jobs and the industry, an attitude fostered by their good attitude and business practices. Can't say the same for Toei or its employees. The people at Mahouse love anime so much that they even help fund other animation projects done by other studios, THEIR DIRECT COMPETITION.

But let's sing Toei and DBS's praises. They totally deserve it after producing hot garbage and ruining a beloved franchise.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 12, 2017)

Badalight said:


> I'm over-reacting at the richest anime company giving one of the most beloved anime properties of all time a terrible budget, hiring animators just out of high school, and not paying their employees minimum wage.
> 
> Yeah. Over-reacting.
> 
> ...


You sound like me vs EA games 15 years ago  I begin to understand where you are coming from.
But now I feel that your hate for Toei doesn't let you see DBS for what it truly is and what will represent in anime history. The continuation of an all time classic. Now if it's going to be successful that remains to be seen. 

If you want to talk about the art of sakuga in anime I m all eyes I do like maximum effort in animation.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 12, 2017)

Badalight said:


> Okay so like, you're not wrong, but way too many people say that. In reality, I think it gets worse much earlier than that. I said I only like the first 1/3 of the series. Everything past L dying is basically the second half of the manga. It goes a little faster in the anime because they rush it, but it's about the same length. All of that is hot garbage.
> 
> However, you also have the arc that comes immediately before that when Light gives up the Death Note and him and L start working together. Fucking nothing happens in that entire arc until the very end. It's soooooo boring. Compare that arc that what came before it. It's ridiculous. Try to go back and re-read or rewatch that part. It's not entertaining. The highlight is a silly fist fight between the two when they are handcuffed together. Woooo...



That's true, this part was boring af and a bit good. Though I  think that part was only "good" because of L  being an entertaining character, I like him so I don't mind L and Light being handcuffed, lol


----------



## Badalight (Jul 12, 2017)

Stelios said:


> You sound like me vs EA games 15 years ago  I begin to understand where you are coming from.
> But now I feel that your hate for Toei doesn't let you see DBS for what it truly is and what will represent in anime history. The continuation of an all time classic. Now if it's going to be successful that remains to be seen.
> 
> If you want to talk about the art of sakuga in anime I m all eyes I do like maximum effort in animation.



Don't get me wrong. I still think DBS is a bad show. At the very least, anyone who wants to praise its production values are high off their rockers.

It's also some weird hybrid of DB and DBZ instead of choosing to go 1 way or the other, or inventing its own unique identity. There are so many plot inconsistencies and retcons from the past that are annoying. Characters being weaker and stronger than they should purely for plot convenience, etc.

DBGT was a terrible continuation, and so is DBS. At least DBGT had a budget though. DBS looks baaaaaaaaad. Some of the ideas in GT weren't half bad either. The idea of there being a drawback to abusing the dragonballs is cool. Much more cool than DBS having 27 tournament arcs.

I really enjoyed Battle of the Gods the movie though, and to a lesser extent Ressurrection of F. It's not like I'm against new material for Dragonball, whether it's written by Toriyama or not. Battle of the Gods was fantastic. DBS is not.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 12, 2017)

Badalight said:


> Don't get me wrong. I still think DBS is a bad show. At the very least, anyone who wants to praise its production values are high off their rockers.
> 
> It's also some weird hybrid of DB and DBZ instead of choosing to go 1 way or the other, or inventing its own unique identity. There are so many plot inconsistencies and retcons from the past that are annoying. Characters being weaker and stronger than they should purely for plot convenience, etc.
> 
> ...



TFW Bada hearing for Toei 


Ok I understand. Tbh if there was anything much more in DBS animation than it already is 
it would feel foreign


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 12, 2017)

Stelios said:


> You sound like me vs EA games 15 years ago  I begin to understand where you are coming from.
> But now I feel that your hate for Toei doesn't let you see DBS for what it truly is and what will represent in anime history. The continuation of an all time classic. Now if it's going to be successful that remains to be seen.
> 
> If you want to talk about the art of sakuga in anime I m all eyes I do like maximum effort in animation.



EA games is still cancer though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 12, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> EA games is still cancer though.




Yes but as much I hate them their Origin cloud service with 4eu per month subscription is a good step forward.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 12, 2017)

Like... There is a point to be made about companies treating their employees like shit. I heard the company that made LA Noire shut down as soon as the game was released because of how bad they treated theirs.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 12, 2017)

We live in a world where entertainment companies think they can replace a salary for nerd satisfaction.

Like... "You are working in a videogame/anime like you have always wanted, so why are you demanding more?"

It's one reason Id rather have a traditional job like engineering since it is seen more like a job than a hobby.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 12, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> We live in a world where entertainment companies think they can replace a salary for nerd satisfaction.
> 
> Like... "You are working in a videogame/anime like you have always wanted, so why are you demanding more?"
> 
> It's one reason Id rather have a traditional job like engineering since it is seen more like a job than a hobby.



Yeah with capitalism it was always the law of the jungle. Same drill is happening on IT. You have all those corporations that somewhere along the line bought amazing software that used to be free then created a community and named it Opensource.
Then you have all these talented kids  that take this opensource software and start up companies with new solutions that fill market needs. And then right before they become serious competition the same corporations that support the Opensource community buy them out.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 12, 2017)

The people that want to do something original against the flow are diminishing. Start ups are being made to be bought out and do not try to dominate the market, challenge status quo. It's like why bother. I can't blame that mindset thought. It's easier to play the game conventionally after all.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 12, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Like... "You are working in a videogame/anime like you have always wanted, so why are you demanding more?"


You don't know how true this is even


----------



## Catamount (Jul 12, 2017)

and if you actually do yourself I can relate bro


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 12, 2017)

I watched a video about it.

Ill post it later.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 12, 2017)

@Stelios 

At least they had the option of not selling anything. Im pretty sure a lot of startups have selling as their end goal. It's money, after all.

It's the workers I'm sad about.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 12, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I watched a video about it.
> 
> Ill post it later.


I have tried working in the industry and I must very much admit this is not even close to the dreamworld youngs are drawing in their minds. And I am not even an artist, who face the shit situations of having to draw the same stuff for years. It's not like everyone gets to be Blizzard backgrounds artist.
I am comparing the place I work at atm and the place I have worked before and I am wtf, I have received both offers at the same time the last year and I have chosen the wrong one. I was so happy when after leaving that place when I had called the current one they had still wanted to try me.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 12, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Stelios
> 
> At least they had the option of not selling anything. Im pretty sure a lot of startups have selling as their end goal. It's money, after all.
> 
> It's the workers I'm sad about.



There hasn't been a better era to work for IT.
The workers should see themselves as valuable assets that will go to the highest bidder while of course doing something they love doing.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 12, 2017)

It doesnt seen to work that way.

The video I watched says the average retirement time for a worker in the videogane industry is 2 years.

Maybe there arent people offering high bids at all? Like, we live in a world where most western countries are facing unemployment issues.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 12, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It doesnt seen to work that way.
> 
> The video I watched says the average retirement time for a worker in the videogane industry is 2 years.
> 
> Maybe there arent people offering high bids at all? Like, we live in a world where most western countries are facing unemployment issues.



Hmm I have zero knowledge of video game industry but ea and blizzard employ huge IT crowds.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 12, 2017)

Maybe the struggle exists in game design


----------



## Catamount (Jul 12, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Hmm I have zero knowledge of video game industry but ea and blizzard employ huge IT crowds.


Dude but do you know what are the demands for that? I believe to work for Blizzard you gotta be Blizzard tier.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 12, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Dude but do you know what are the demands for that? I believe to work for Blizzard you gotta be Blizzard tier.



Passion + LinkedIn profile. Also it's not like blizzard employees were born blizzard employees. Pretty sure they worked in countless failed games and projects before they got hired there. It's very important to accumulate work experience and once you do all you have is to use it to get where you want to go.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 12, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Hmm I have zero knowledge of video game industry but ea and blizzard employ huge IT crowds.



Absolute number doesn't matter only how high it is compared to the demand.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 12, 2017)

What if working at Blizzard is also a living hell though?


----------



## Catamount (Jul 12, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Pretty sure they worked in countless failed games and projects before they got hired there. It's very important to accumulate work experience and once you do all you have is to use it to get where you want to go.


Yeah I am saying the same.
The thing is that in IT many people consider that starting with a non-qualified QA-ing is too low for them. They do not know what automation QA is but still they think that if they can type fast and heard that Python is not only a snake, they can demand shit.
Like the coin has two sides. It is true that in games development industry people often do not get paid according to the amount of work they do, especially taking in account that this is an overtime/overshift industry (they mostly offer you not money but paid days off for overtiming, but it's not like you can just take that day off whenever you want). At the same time many young and unqualified people start there and get carried away by the playful atmosphere and bonuses and start demanding more than they deserve.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 12, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> What if working at Blizzard is also a living hell though?


I suppose it depends on the position. And I do not mean the company owner Vs developer, just general positions.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 12, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> What if working at Blizzard is also a living hell though?



Working at any company that has more than 1000 employees can be a struggle. If you are not a big picture person you may have an existential crisis and quit very fast


----------



## Stelios (Jul 12, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Yeah I am saying the same.
> The thing is that in IT many people consider that starting with a non-qualified QA-ing is too low for them. They do not know what automation QA is but still they think that if they can type fast and heard that Python is not only a snake, they can demand shit.
> Like the coin has two sides. It is true that in games development industry people often do not get paid according to the amount of work they do, especially taking in account that this is an overtime/overshift industry (they mostly offer you not money but paid days off for overtiming, but it's not like you can just take that day off whenever you want). At the same time many young and unqualified people start there and get carried away by the playful atmosphere and bonuses and start demanding more than they deserve.




Yeah time off in lieu is absolute bullshit and people in project delivery - time critical positions should never accept it


----------



## Didi (Jul 12, 2017)

DB-GT was dumb but the Baby arc was lit imo


----------



## Stelios (Jul 12, 2017)

I ll tell you this Cat. The best employees that are always valued are the ones that enable their peers to continue their work and make themselves redundant. It sounds like a paradox because being made redundant means to be fired but managers consider these people keepers. Plus this attitude earns you professional recommendations that will follow you for the rest of your career.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 12, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Working at any company that has more than 1000 employees can be a struggle. If you are not a big picture person you may have an existential crisis and quit very fast



Not what I am talking about. I am talking about companies that harass their workers, make them work 14 hours a day and refuse to pay more than a minimum wage.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 12, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I ll tell you this Cat. The best employees that are always valued are the ones that enable their peers to continue their work and make themselves redundant. It sounds like a paradox because being made redundant means to be fired but managers consider these people keepers. Plus this attitude earns you professional recommendations that will follow you for the rest of your career.


Well, gotta have knowledge and skills for that on the one end and be paid enough for using them fully on another.
I do not disagree, I am just saying that IT industry is overcrowded with people who got there by accident and the employers are using them as excuse to abuse the benefits that the "good guys" should get.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 12, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Not what I am talking about. I am talking about companies that harass their workers, make them work 14 hours a day and refuse to pay more than a minimum wage.


It's pretty difficult to harass that part that has the access to the development and the design as they do posses some millions-worth knowledge.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 12, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Not what I am talking about. I am talking about companies that harass their workers, make them work 14 hours a day and refuse to pay more than a minimum wage.



Where are you from DDL?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 12, 2017)

Irrelevant. Im talking about what I saw in a video.

Anyway Ill post it later.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 12, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Irrelevant. Im talking about what I saw in a video.
> 
> Anyway Ill post it later.



I used to work in a country were such behavior was considered normal in the market however there was still the possibility for an individual to say I don't care if the whole world is crumbling I don't work  more hours for free


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 12, 2017)

I missed hosting


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 12, 2017)

@Catamount informative....


----------



## Catamount (Jul 12, 2017)

Superman said:


> @Catamount informative....


Too late, I will marry you.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 12, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Too late, I will marry you.


congrats to the newlyweds

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 12, 2017)

Superman said:


> @Catamount informative....





Catamount said:


> Too late, I will marry you.



Sabbra cadabbra for soundtrack in your wedding


----------



## Catamount (Jul 12, 2017)

I expect quality presents, you know.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 12, 2017)

Catamount said:


> I expect quality presents, you know.



Since change cards came out everybody suddenly start to have opinions about gifts and change them instead of just humbly accepting them therefore I'll just bring you some cash


----------



## Catamount (Jul 12, 2017)

I expected a fridge or a washing machine but ok sure please bring cash, you will get a good seat closer to the cake for that


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 12, 2017)

Catamount said:


> I expected a fridge or a washing machine but ok sure please bring cash, you will get a good seat closer to the cake for that



Sounds great, I'll also bring cash then


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 12, 2017)

Can I be the best man?

Or the priest?

Or wait the weddingplanner??

OR A BRIDESMAID???!!


----------



## Stelios (Jul 12, 2017)

I offer daddy isle walk services to unfortunate souls


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 12, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Too late, I will marry you.



 You have made me....happy.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 12, 2017)

Is this the first confirmed ship of NF mafia?


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 12, 2017)

Well technically we had Sinmortal and Shiny Blur back in the day, but now those ships are as dead as Marco


----------



## Catamount (Jul 12, 2017)

First Sin can sing and dance for the guests.

Second I reject online monogamy. Marriage will just mean more Christmas gifts. Also Sups don't forget you are buying ones for my parents too.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 12, 2017)

Catamount said:


> First Sin can sing and dance for the guests.


If you want to make use of my talents I demand payment.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 12, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> If you want to make use of my talents I demand payment.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 12, 2017)

That's it. I cancel it. Ruined.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 12, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> If you want to make use of my talents I demand payment.



Isn't the fact they actually want you there payment enough ?


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 12, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Isn't the fact they actually want you there payment enough ?


Everyone wants a bit of Sin, which is why I only offer my services to the highest bidder.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 12, 2017)

Catamount said:


> That's it. I cancel it. Ruined.


...Fine. I'll do it for free but only if you hook me up with the best man or something.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 12, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> ...Fine. I'll do it for free but only if you hook me up with the best man or something.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 12, 2017)

I like it how easy Sin breaks down for a party


----------



## Stelios (Jul 12, 2017)

Catamount said:


> That's it. I cancel it. Ruined.



nooo

now superman be like


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 12, 2017)

Catamount said:


> That's it. I cancel it. Ruined.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Melodie (Jul 12, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Well technically we had Sinmortal and Shiny Blur back in the day, but now those ships are as dead as Marco


That's the worst kind of dead.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 12, 2017)

tfw you work so much you log in with your work account password to your home pc and are surprised it doesn't work


----------



## Aries (Jul 12, 2017)

Three guys had just had a good friend cremated, and decided to split up his ashes so each could honor him in a special way. The first says, "Me and Jamie used to love to go fishing, so in his memory, I'm going to scatter these over our favorite spot." The next says, "We went skiing every winter, I'm scattering mine in the mountains." The third one says, "I'm going to put mine in a batch of screaming hot, 6 alarm chili... so Jamie can tear my ass up one last time..."

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Legend (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 13, 2017)

@Superman try reading ToG


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 13, 2017)

Someone should make a ToG game


----------



## poutanko (Jul 13, 2017)

So bored... 
2 games will end around the same time and start around same time  
and no one is around on both games 

Haven't read ToG, someone should make GoH game. I will join that one for sure (give me Hojosa)  <333


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 13, 2017)

poutanko said:


> So bored...
> 2 games will end around the same time and start around same time
> and no one is around on both games
> 
> Haven't read ToG, someone should make GoH game. I will join that one for sure (give me Hojosa)  <333


> always around
> nobody's around


notice me senpai
 

and give me lessons at how to art better TvT

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 13, 2017)

The theme of *FAVIIORITES* will be Tarot Based

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## poutanko (Jul 13, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> > always around
> > nobody's around
> 
> 
> ...


But you are my senpai 
Ye, no one is around, I doubt we can reach majority lynch on that one (again)  I need a break after that one ends


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 13, 2017)

poutanko said:


> But you are my senpai
> Ye, no one is around, I doubt we can reach majority lynch on that one (again)  I need a break after that one ends


I noticed you and got nothing...? You don't love your senpai enough  

Time to ignore and shun you. 


Kek I don't get their thought process they still don't wanna lynch even when the suspects are so narrow  
Fuck majority rule tbfh.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Badalight (Jul 13, 2017)

Does ToG stand for tower of garbage

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Jul 13, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I noticed you and got nothing...? You don't love your senpai enough
> 
> Time to ignore and shun you.
> 
> ...


No love for you. You planned on stealing my panties before (even if I was dead)

I doubt people even check the timer. Can ask for extension for the DP, but if things end up the same, I dunno anymore


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 13, 2017)

poutanko said:


> No love for you. You planned on stealing my panties before (even if I was dead)
> 
> I doubt people even check the timer. Can ask for extension for the DP, but if things end up the same, I dunno anymore


tfw I still plan on getting your panties

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 13, 2017)

Badalight said:


> Does ToG stand for tower of garbage



It's the only Korean comic I ve read. It's more than decent imo


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 13, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Superman try reading ToG



 Can't start anything new right now still to heart broken over Cat....and not lazy.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 13, 2017)

Vasto my bro, I know that feel. My word of advice for dealing with that. There's other cats in the alley

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 13, 2017)

Aries said:


> Vasto my bro, I know that feel. My word of advice for dealing with that. There's other cats in the alley



I don't know Cbro, feels like I have been stabbed in the heart with kryptonite.


 Cbro, which game are you starting first. The DB game or Favorites? Is Favorites starting late July or in August?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 13, 2017)

Badalight said:


> Does ToG stand for tower of garbage


Tower of God is Tower of Great. Sometimes wish it was Tower of Good-pacing though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 13, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Tower of God is Tower of Great. Sometimes wish it was Tower of Good-pacing though.



@Underworld Broker 

Pacing?....UB?


----------



## Aries (Jul 13, 2017)

Superman said:


> I don't know Cbro, feels like I have been stabbed in the heart with kryptonite.
> 
> 
> Cbro, which game are you starting first. The DB game or Favorites? Is Favorites starting late July or in August?



Favorites then dragonball.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 13, 2017)

Superman said:


> @Underworld Broker
> 
> Pacing?....UB?



Uuhh.. i think back then the Hell Train was indeed Hell, because it was slow af if you were following it weekly (i caught up when Baam found the Rice pot or smth). Other than that it was okey to binge read it and someone told me that Hell Train wasn't as bad/slow, 'cause that person caught up when we've been at the name hunt station (next arc). 
Though you should judge it yourself, that's at least what i usually do instead of listening to people


----------



## Didi (Jul 13, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 13, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Uuhh.. i think back then the Hell Train was indeed Hell, because it was slow af if you were following it weekly (i caught up when Baam found the Rice pot or smth). Other than that it was okey to binge read it and someone told me that Hell Train wasn't as bad/slow, 'cause that person caught up when we've been at the name hunt station (next arc).
> Though you should judge it yourself, that's at least what i usually do instead of listening to people


Especially the Hell Train arc was very slow, yes. A lot of times ToG uses a lot of chapters to build up to stuff, without any climactic things happening in between. I love the series, but several arcs were a bore to read week after week (Hell Train comes to mind, but also part of the Workshop Battle). Usually the climax is worth it though.
But, like many manga/manwha/manhua/manetc, it's much better read in bulk. It's why I stop reading every once in a while to catch up about 20 chapters and get all excited again. If you start ToG and read it all in one go, you're in for a wild and exciting ride.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 13, 2017)

Bestu Animu tbh


----------



## Magic (Jul 13, 2017)

I dropped ToG during train arc. No regrets.


----------



## Legend (Jul 13, 2017)

Welp


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 13, 2017)

when i first tried to read ToG years ago i forgot what it was about the art, the layout or something, but it was AIDS and i stopped reading after 2 pages


----------



## Legend (Jul 13, 2017)

Just came back and died night 2


----------



## Magic (Jul 13, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> when i first tried to read ToG years ago i forgot what it was about the art, the layout or something, but it was AIDS and i stopped reading after 2 pages


Yeah the art to start is kinda rookie


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 14, 2017)

It's usually interesting to follow how an artist gets better


----------



## God (Jul 14, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> It's usually interesting to follow how an artist gets better



Who's the character in your avatar/signature?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 14, 2017)

God said:


> Who's the character in your avatar/signature?



It's Rindou Kobayashi, she's from Shokugeki no Soma

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 14, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I dropped ToG during train arc. No regrets.


Well if you knew what I know now 
you'd regret dropping it. I mean it's getting somewhere there have been revelations. 


WAD Prime said:


> when i first tried to read ToG years ago i forgot what it was about the art, the layout or something, but it was AIDS and i stopped reading after 2 pages



Gets very very much better. I think binge reading it is not a waste of your time.


RemChu said:


> Yeah the art to start is kinda rookie


Gets better 



Underworld Broker said:


> It's usually interesting to follow how an artist gets better




Indeed ToG got so much better overtime

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 14, 2017)

Also ToG got Rak Wraithraiser, which is reason enough to read it tbh


----------



## Stelios (Jul 14, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Also ToG got Rak Wraithraiser, which is reason enough to read it tbh



probably because Rak reminds you of me. Strong and stupid


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 14, 2017)

Stelios said:


> probably because Rak reminds you of me. Strong and stupid


Rak is not stupid, you dumb turtle!!

You're more of a Parakewl tbh


----------



## Stelios (Jul 14, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Rak is not stupid, you dumb turtle!!
> 
> You're more of a Parakewl tbh



Shut up Rachel whore


----------



## Magic (Jul 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 14, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> It's Rindou Kobayashi, she's from Shokugeki no Soma


I gotta catch up on the anime and start the manga

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 14, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Shut up Rachel whore



> Rachel

That's going too far, Stelios.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 14, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Shut up Rachel whore


You take that back right now! Calling someone a Rachel is such a low blow man. Not done. Not. Done.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 14, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > Rachel
> 
> That's going to far, Stelios.





SinRaven said:


> You take that back right now! Calling someone a Rachel is such a low blow man. Not done. Not. Done.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 14, 2017)

Legend said:


> I gotta catch up on the anime and start the manga



The manga is pretty good right now, I'm also hyped for the 3rd season of SnS  how far are you?


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 14, 2017)

I have no idea who that is.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 14, 2017)

The guy blondie called me


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 14, 2017)

Stelios said:


> The guy blondie called me



Then it must be fitting.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 14, 2017)

oh wow this looks so like Stelios


----------



## Stelios (Jul 14, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Then it must be fitting.





Catamount said:


> oh wow this looks so like Stelios


----------



## Catamount (Jul 14, 2017)

but
but I
I had a feeling there
I 
I meant it's like a dear grandpa Stelios
why are you mad
I did not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 14, 2017)

Catamount said:


> but
> but I
> I had a feeling there
> I
> ...



I m not a grandpa. I'm just like Brad Pitt in his 30s


----------



## Catamount (Jul 14, 2017)

The 1930s you mean?


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 14, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I have no idea who that is.


Don't you remember the glorious spear bearer revolution? 

Honestly being compared to Parakewl is a huge compliment. Especially if you're Stelios.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 14, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Don't you remember the glorious spear bearer revolution?
> 
> Honestly being compared to Parakewl is a huge compliment. Especially if you're Stelios.



I haven't read a ToG chapter in... a year ? 2 years ?
Fuck if I know.
All I know is that Rachel must die.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 14, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Don't you remember the glorious spear bearer revolution?
> 
> Honestly being compared to Parakewl is a huge compliment. Especially if you're Stelios.



I'm confident your intention was not to compliment me


----------



## Catamount (Jul 14, 2017)

All of our intentions are pure and shiny.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 14, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I haven't read a ToG chapter in... a year ? 2 years ?
> Fuck if I know.
> All I know is that Rachel must die.


That is the truth. It's the only fictional character I legit have so much hate for. Fucking Rachel.

I hope she doesn't ever get a redemotion or a backstory that explains her actions (in a good way). I don't want her to have redemption. I want her to die.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 14, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I'm confident your intention was not to compliment me


You're the only NF'er that has seen me IRL and the one that lives closest to me. You're thus most likely to find me and kill me. Why would I ever try to insult you? 

It was a compliment

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 14, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> That is the truth. It's the only fictional character I legit have so much hate for. Fucking Rachel.
> 
> I hope she doesn't ever get a redemotion or a backstory that explains her actions (in a good way). I don't want her to have redemption. I want her to die.



ok i don't want you to die. Couldn't think of any other dislikable character in tog she hogs all the glory.




SinRaven said:


> You're the only NF'er that has seen me IRL and the one that lives closest to me. You're thus most likely to find me and kill me. Why would I ever try to insult you?
> 
> It was a compliment



Don't patronize the daddy


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 14, 2017)

Whelp to get this out my head I will need to push back reading TOG. Seems like this Rachel character is something...

 Thanks

@Stelios 
@Mr. Waffles 
@SinRaven 
@Catamount


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 14, 2017)

>tfw you suicide D1


----------



## Catamount (Jul 14, 2017)

the alert did not work


----------



## Catamount (Jul 14, 2017)

also i have no idea what you are talking about


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 14, 2017)

Superman said:


> Whelp to get this out my head I will need to push back reading TOG. Seems like this Rachel character is something...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...



No problem, D.


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 14, 2017)

Catamount said:


> also i have no idea what you are talking about


----------



## Catamount (Jul 14, 2017)

hello


----------



## Chaos (Jul 14, 2017)

I like your ava

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jul 14, 2017)

Thank you
A very talented artist edited it for me.
I actually even paid him.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 14, 2017)

Superman said:


> Whelp to get this out my head I will need to push back reading TOG. Seems like this Rachel character is something...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...



Yet again I'm saying you should judge it yourself instead of listening to people


----------



## Catamount (Jul 14, 2017)

@SinRaven no u

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 14, 2017)

Catamount said:


> hello


----------



## Catamount (Jul 14, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jul 14, 2017)

Sin don't be jelly
u the only one

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 14, 2017)

Catamount said:


>


----------



## Stelios (Jul 14, 2017)

yvw

Catamount looks like Remchu now

get married you two


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 14, 2017)

Optimistic.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 14, 2017)

When you Mafia and get called out for being Mafia


----------



## Catamount (Jul 14, 2017)

what
again
I don't want to now, I am too drunk to be mono.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 14, 2017)

My brother has been traveling the world (well specifically Asia) for the past year and now is in Tokyo. He asked me if he needs to bring me something manga/anime related but I'm drawing a blank. What's something I definitely should ask him to bring me?


----------



## Didi (Jul 14, 2017)

a dakimakura, obviously

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 14, 2017)

Didi said:


> a dakimakura, obviously



I wanted to say that, but I'm not weeb enough to know the name.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 14, 2017)

Wtf no I only want serious answers!!!


----------



## Catamount (Jul 14, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 14, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Wtf no I only want serious answers!!!



That was a serious answer.
Or get one of those panties from one of those vending machines.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 14, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> My brother has been traveling the world (well specifically Asia) for the past year and now is in Tokyo. He asked me if he needs to bring me something manga/anime related but I'm drawing a blank. What's something I definitely should ask him to bring me?



samurai steel folded 1000 times over personally blacks mother by hattori Hanzo himself

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 14, 2017)

blacksmithed*

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 14, 2017)

WEEBS


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 14, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> WEEBS



> on a Naruto Forum

_You don't say._


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 14, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > on a Naruto Forum
> 
> _You don't say._


Oh I thought this was reddit


----------



## Stelios (Jul 14, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> My brother has been traveling the world (well specifically Asia) for the past year and now is in Tokyo. He asked me if he needs to bring me something manga/anime related but I'm drawing a blank. What's something I definitely should ask him to bring me?




I would seriously ask him for a tea set for Gyokuro brewing, serving.
That tea is being sold for 18eu/100GR at Simon Levelt. best green tea i ever tried
I feel it's an insult to drink it inside of a normal tea cup


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 14, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Oh I thought this was reddit



Never been there, so I have no comeback.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 14, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I would seriously ask him for a tea set for Gyokuro brewing, serving.
> That tea is being sold for 18eu/100GR at Simon Levelt. best green tea i ever tried
> I feel it's an insult to drink it inside of a normal tea cup


Wtf I only smoke tea


----------



## Stelios (Jul 14, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Wtf I only smoke tea



yeah I smoke weed I don't about tea

aegon-rokudo's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 14, 2017)

excellent decoration value even if you don't ever use it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 14, 2017)

Stelios said:


> yeah I smoke weed I don't about tea
> 
> aegon-rokudo's





Stelios said:


> excellent decoration value even if you don't ever use it



woah that looks neat!!


----------



## Didi (Jul 14, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I wanted to say that, but I'm not weeb enough to know the name.



I had to google it


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 14, 2017)

Didi said:


> I had to google it



I'm sure you did.


----------



## Didi (Jul 14, 2017)

ofc
anime is trash and weebs are the scum of the earth

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Aries (Jul 14, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stelios (Jul 14, 2017)

tfw you open discord after a year and recognize nobody in your friend list and the first person you talk to is Reznor


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 14, 2017)

Stelios said:


> tfw you open discord after a year and recognize nobody in your friend list and the first person you talk to is Reznor



> not recognizing me

I see how it is.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 14, 2017)

I have to seriously delete people I have more than 49 from various games 
and besides you and remchu and now reznor oh and krory and belpheboob (that's lyiandra right?) what's his name here now btw i have zero idea who's there


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 14, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I have to seriously delete people I have more than 49 from various games
> and besides you and remchu and now reznor oh and krory and belpheboob (that's lyiandra right?) what's his name here now btw i have zero idea who's there



Lyiandria is Mystic Serenade lol.
Not Belph.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 14, 2017)

god damn it i have zero clue indeed

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 14, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> The manga is pretty good right now, I'm also hyped for the 3rd season of SnS  how far are you?


Beginning of Season 2


----------



## Stelios (Jul 14, 2017)

I don't know why
but this turns me on

like let's go in a bar get wasted 
and then have her arm wrestle bar patrons for shits and giggles


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 14, 2017)

Stelios said:


> god damn it i have zero clue indeed


I'm SinRaven


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 14, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I don't know why
> but this turns me on
> 
> like let's go in a bar get wasted
> and then have her arm wrestle bar patrons for shits and giggles



She can throw a ball farther than I ever could lol....


----------



## Stelios (Jul 14, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> She can throw a ball farther than I ever could lol....



That's a tshirt but yeah
she's a pro in WNBA so no surprise I guess


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 14, 2017)

Stelios said:


> That's a tshirt but yeah
> she's a pro in WNBA so no surprise I guess



Oh.... well.... shit....


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 14, 2017)

Didi said:


> ofc
> anime is trash and weebs are the scum of the earth


How rude of you to call @Superman scum of the earth like that


----------



## Stelios (Jul 14, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Oh.... well.... shit....



Kelsey Plum 
for science


----------



## Legend (Jul 14, 2017)

When you wanna just talk in a game, but you are dead


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 14, 2017)

Still more alive than Marco


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 14, 2017)

@Marco


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 14, 2017)

@Nello


----------



## Chaos (Jul 14, 2017)

@poutanko

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 14, 2017)

i love these memes 
they are wholesome memes

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 14, 2017)

@Marco has deliberately left the forum
I don't know his reasons
he didn't post at his reddit account for 1 month now

he's cutting ties with this forum alright.

he'll be back when ready

or not

c'est la vie

τα πάντα ρει και ουδέν μένει


----------



## Legend (Jul 14, 2017)

I finally ended Marco's existence


----------



## Nello (Jul 14, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> i love these memes
> they are wholesome memes


Everytime someone posts @Nello I die a little more inside.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 14, 2017)

@Nello how many times do you have left ?


----------



## Nello (Jul 14, 2017)

Seriously though I love you guys


----------



## Melodie (Jul 14, 2017)

@Nello


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 14, 2017)

Nello said:


> Seriously though I love you guys


----------



## Nello (Jul 14, 2017)

Except Waffles for trying to kill me

Waffles is a bad waffle


----------



## Nello (Jul 14, 2017)

And i'm not taking that back


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 14, 2017)

Nello said:


> Except Waffles for trying to kill me
> 
> Waffles is a bad waffle


----------



## Nello (Jul 14, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


I was totally gonna take it back until you just did that


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 14, 2017)

Nello said:


> I was totally gonna take it back until you just did that





Nello said:


> And i'm not taking that back



Liar!


----------



## Nello (Jul 14, 2017)

I was just lying the first time and you should've known that 

I'm breaking up with you!


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 14, 2017)

Nello said:


> I was just lying the first time and you should've known that
> 
> I'm breaking up with you!



You were lying the first time, but I should believe you the 2nd time ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Jul 14, 2017)

what is going on here


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 14, 2017)

I ship Mr. Wello

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 14, 2017)

That sounds dirty


----------



## Catamount (Jul 14, 2017)

Oh ew.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 14, 2017)

I like it.


----------



## Nello (Jul 14, 2017)

Catamount said:


> what is going on here


----------



## Catamount (Jul 14, 2017)

what?


----------



## Legend (Jul 14, 2017)

I kinda ship this?


----------



## Stelios (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 14, 2017)

@Nello


----------



## God (Jul 14, 2017)

Yoooo I was just listening to this like yesterday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Badalight (Jul 15, 2017)

Can someone ship me and a hot chik


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## poutanko (Jul 15, 2017)

Chaos said:


> @poutanko


poutanko is sleeping


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 15, 2017)

Badalight said:


> Can someone ship me and a hot chik


Yes


----------



## Badalight (Jul 15, 2017)

yo naito is goat


----------



## Stelios (Jul 15, 2017)

Badalight said:


> Can someone ship me and a hot chik


 Sure


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2017)

Badalight said:


> yo naito is goat


You watch NJPW?


----------



## Badalight (Jul 15, 2017)

Legend said:


> You watch NJPW?



I watch the big shows. Kinda got into it after seeing WK in person, since I live in central Tokyo.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2017)

Badalight said:


> I watch the big shows. Kinda got into it after seeing WK in person, *since I live in central Tokyo.*


Oh? I didnt know that. I started watching since this years WK as well, Ive seen Dominion, and the G1 Special in Long Beach, im excited for the G1 Tournament.


----------



## Badalight (Jul 15, 2017)

Legend said:


> Oh? I didnt know that. I started watching since this years WK as well, Ive seen Dominion, and the G1 Special in Long Beach, im excited for the G1 Tournament.



Yeah. Moved here last July. Okada Vs. Omega at WK was fuckin mindblowing live. Also it was the first (And only) live wrestling event I've been to.

My seat was garbage though.


----------



## Magic (Jul 15, 2017)

Badalight said:


> I watch the big shows. Kinda got into it after seeing WK in person, since I live in central Tokyo.


How long you've been there? Cool.


----------



## Badalight (Jul 15, 2017)

RemChu said:


> How long you've been there? Cool.



Exactly 1 year as of next week.


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2017)

Badalight said:


> Yeah. Moved here last July. Okada Vs. Omega at WK was fuckin mindblowing live. Also it was the first (And only) live wrestling event I've been to.
> 
> My seat was garbage though.


I bet it was, It was epic online, I watched it live streaming til like 6 am here. The Rematch was godly too


----------



## Stelios (Jul 15, 2017)

mm ima need some context here

what battle was that


----------



## Badalight (Jul 15, 2017)

Legend said:


> I bet it was, It was epic online, I watched it live streaming til like 6 am here. The Rematch was godly too



Yeah. I think I prefer their first bout though. I think the action kind of lulled in the last few minutes of their second match, when it should've been reaching a high point. By that time, they must've been dead tired, and story line wise they'd already kicked out of basically everything so the moves they were doing at the end were obviously not going to finish the job. Both fantastic though.

Naito probably has the most badass entrance live though. At least he did at WK. The entrances are so much more visceral live. T.V. doesn't do any of them justice.


----------



## Badalight (Jul 15, 2017)

Stelios said:


> mm ima need some context here
> 
> what battle was that



The one before Sasuke and Naruto fought.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2017)

Badalight said:


> Yeah. I think I prefer their first bout though. I think the action kind of lulled in the last few minutes of their second match, when it should've been reaching a high point. By that time, they must've been dead tired, and story line wise they'd already kicked out of basically everything so the moves they were doing at the end were obviously not going to finish the job. Both fantastic though.
> 
> Naito probably has the most badass entrance live though. At least he did at WK. The entrances are so much more visceral live. T.V. doesn't do any of them justice.


Naito and Kenny have the best themes, I also like Guerrillas of Destiny's. 

I think Kenny will win round 3 during the G1, im hoping he faces his best friend Kota Ibushi (Tiger Mask W) in the finals


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 15, 2017)

Powervengers assemble!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 15, 2017)

I bought my friend an elephant for his room.
He said "Thanks"
I said "Don't mention it"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 15, 2017)

.............................................................. (there aren't enough dots in the world)


----------



## Stelios (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## Aries (Jul 15, 2017)

One day, Little Johnny saw his grandpa smoking his cigarettes. Little Johnny asked, "Grandpa, can I smoke some of your cigarettes?" His grandpa replied, "Can your penis reach your asshole?" "No", said Little Johnny. His grandpa replied, "Then you're not old enough." 

The next day, Little Johnny saw his grandpa drinking beer. He asked, "Grandpa, can I drink some of your beer?" His grandpa replied, "Can your penis reach your asshole?" "No" said Little Johhny. "Then you're not old enough." his grandpa replied. 

The next day, Little Johnny was eating cookies. His grandpa asked, "Can I have some of your cookies?" Little Johnny replied, "Can your penis reach your asshole?" His grandpa replied, "It most certainly can!" Little Johnny replied, "Then go fuck yourself. These are my cookies!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Jul 15, 2017)

LOL


----------



## nfcnorth (Jul 15, 2017)

Toy story level looks cool cant wait until its out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Jul 15, 2017)

Also that was the first time I heard Buzz, Woody and the crew in Japanese. Different to say the least.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 15, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Toy story level looks cool cant wait until its out.


That looks mighty fine.


----------



## Magic (Jul 15, 2017)

Oh finally releasing the "III" title. So many 2.5 hd , sleep nonsense etc titles....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## nfcnorth (Jul 15, 2017)

Scary thought of the day I have literally spent half my life waiting for Kingdom hearts 3. I am 26 and it will be 13 years between the two (2005-2018).


----------



## Magic (Jul 15, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Scary thought of the day I have literally spent half my life waiting for Kingdom hearts 3. I am 26 and it will be 13 years between the two (2005-2018).


This so much, had some friends replaying 2 and 1 talking about this very topic. Even roommate was playing it on emulator.

very lol
disney+Square enix rpg
2 gud


----------



## Aries (Jul 15, 2017)

A woman walks into a library and asked if they had any books about paranoia.
Librarian: "They're right behind you!!".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2017)

Aries said:


> A woman walks into a library and asked if they had any books about paranoia.
> Librarian: "They're right behind you!!".


----------



## Stelios (Jul 16, 2017)

games of thrones new season premiere today


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 16, 2017)

Stelios said:


> games of thrones new season premiere today


Isn't it tomorrow? 17th

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 16, 2017)

Air in USA Sunday July the 16th 21:00. That's 02:00 GMT or 00:00 CET


----------



## Stelios (Jul 16, 2017)

So technically for EMEA timezone indeed you are right it's the 17th


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 16, 2017)

o cool

could've sworn the trailer said 17th in general

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2017)

And who are you, the proud lord said,
that I must bow so low?
Only a cat of a different coat,
that's all the truth I know.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 16, 2017)

Legend said:


> And who are you, the proud lord said,
> that I must bow so low?
> Only a cat of a different coat,
> that's all the truth I know.


Such a good song.

But fuck the red wedding.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## God (Jul 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Such a good song.
> 
> *But fuck the red wedding. *



The North remembers


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 16, 2017)

It's been a while since I heard that theme.

Kinda miss True Blood. Kinda miss Pam mostly.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 16, 2017)

Stelios said:


> games of thrones new season premiere today


Can't waittt


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 16, 2017)

God said:


> The North remembers


I just wanna see Arya kill everyone tbh, and I'm not even the biggest fan of her, but fugg it ice all dem bitches.  

When she fed that horny dickless geezer his sons before gutting him

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I just wanna see Arya kill everyone tbh, and I'm not even the biggest fan of her, but fugg it ice all dem bitches.
> 
> When she fed that horny dickless geezer his sons before gutting him



Arya 

If we're ignoring the Stark brothers, her and Tyrion are prolly my favorite characters.


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2017)

The Faceless Men stuff was such a drag

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 16, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> It's been a while since I heard that theme.
> 
> Kinda miss True Blood. Kinda miss Pam mostly.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 16, 2017)

God said:


> Arya
> 
> If we're ignoring the Stark brothers, her and Tyrion are prolly my favorite characters.


tru

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm going camping tomorrow hell yeah

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 16, 2017)

I DONT give a darn
that's my new catch phrase!


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 16, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I DONT give a darn
> that's my new catch phrase!


JUST SHAKE THAT ASSSSS BITCH, AND LET ME SEE WHAT YA GOT!


----------



## Stelios (Jul 16, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I DONT give a darn
> that's my new catch phrase!



Congratulations!!!
You are the fifth billionth, one hundred and fifty fourth millionth, seven hundred and sixty nine thousandth, four thousandth eight hundredth and seventh person to say this phrase!!!!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 16, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> JUST SHAKE THAT ASSSSS BITCH, AND LET ME SEE WHAT YA GOT!


That's the end of the show, roll the credits!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 16, 2017)

'specially after Aries game

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 16, 2017)

an all time classic kids
listen
savor it
take it all in

that's like
one of the best shit
lsd gifted to mankind

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stelios (Jul 16, 2017)

cancel my subscription to the resurrection
send my credentials to the house of the detention
I've got some frieeeeends inside


----------



## Magic (Jul 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> 'specially after Aries game


Openly coordinating and still getting fucked in the ass by 2 people.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 16, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Openly coordinating and still getting fucked in the ass by 2 people.


ikr... literally everyone outed yet still fuckery

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 16, 2017)

and chronologically that's like the second best thing LSD gave to the world

latest shit is ofc Ipad/iphone that Steve Jobs imagined under LSD again 

LSD


----------



## Aries (Jul 16, 2017)

They don't call it CRole Madness for nothing


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 16, 2017)

Aries said:


> They don't call it CRole Madness for nothing


 



Though idk why I'm pretendin'. I'm taking notes for my own games.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Melodie (Jul 16, 2017)

>taking notes from a cr game

Remind me not to sign-up

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 16, 2017)

Melodie said:


> >taking notes from a cr game
> 
> Remind me not to sign-up


καλά άστα αυτά
πες μου πόσο καλά Ελληνικά ξέρεις;
Σπουδάζεις ακόμη στο Ελλαδιστάν ;


----------



## Stelios (Jul 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Though idk why I'm pretendin'. I'm taking notes for my own games.



Once you open that door theirs no coming back. Some call you the devil incarnate. Others watch in awe, fearing the power you possess.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 16, 2017)

Stelios said:


> καλά άστα αυτά
> πες μου πόσο καλά Ελληνικά ξέρεις;
> Σπουδάζεις ακόμη στο Ελλαδιστάν ;



I was gonna tag mille for but for some reason it wont work.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 16, 2017)

Melodie said:


> I was gonna tag mille for but for some reason it wont work.


----------



## Magic (Jul 16, 2017)

Melodie said:


> >taking notes from a cr game
> 
> Remind me not to sign-up


_SICK BURN_


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2017)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 17, 2017)

Melodie said:


> >taking notes from a cr game
> 
> Remind me not to sign-up


Oh no, Melodie please... don't be like that 

who else will I modkill for inactivity?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 17, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Oh no, Melodie please... don't be like that
> 
> who else will I modkill for inactivity?


Don't worry you'll always have @Hero


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 17, 2017)

So there is this game in the other site I play with sign ups about to open and it might as well be the coolest setup I have ever seen.

But the timing means it will likely overlap with Favs

What do I do


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 17, 2017)

I mean, just check it out:


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 17, 2017)

I think I'm gonna do that thing I almost did last Favs where I only read 20% of the pages, at random.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 17, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I think I'm gonna do that thing I almost did last Favs where I only read 20% of the pages, at random.


Man, put in some effort. You only have a few pages to read anyway, since you won't survive D1.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 17, 2017)

Funny thing, I just lost a game that ended on day 11 in the other site.

I was there at the last day.

Got lynched in a 2-2 tie RNG lynch. Almost won the game.

It was pretty cool, I did actual scumhunting, ISOs, investigations, lynched townies who were acting stupid, found scum slips in the last second... great game.

In the meantime I think I "played" 4 games at NF.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 17, 2017)

You're cursed here man


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 17, 2017)

THE NORTH REMEMBERS!!! 

 

@God

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> THE NORTH REMEMBERS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> @God



Haven't watched it yet but let's fucking go


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 17, 2017)

God said:


> Haven't watched it yet but let's fucking go


I give the episode a 8 or 9 out of 10, for an introduction / setup it's pretty good. 

Had some beef with it but yea.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Don't worry you'll always have @Hero


The other day was awful. Sorry for the absence


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 17, 2017)

Hero said:


> The other day was awful. Sorry for the absence


Oh haha I wasn't specifically talking about my game. I was meme'ing. 

I ain't mad. You made a post it's k


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 17, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Funny thing, I just lost a game that ended on day 11 in the other site.
> 
> I was there at the last day.
> 
> ...



lol my bad

ur day 1 demeanor made it too easy to lynch u tho


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 17, 2017)

like

"ill be back d2" 

dat was bold fam

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 17, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> like
> 
> "ill be back d2"
> 
> dat was bold fam



I did the exact same thing in the other game.

Nobody even bothered to reply. Like, 90% of them also have jobs so it's normal.

The only time I get lynched early is when I'm scum. Ive never made past d2 on that site.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 17, 2017)

The problem is that people here always want the easiest solution.

If someone posted something like that, a good players reaction should be "would they do that if they were a scum player trying to look like town?"

But here the reaction is "lol he just handed the win to us on a plate too easy ggwp gitgud"

I used to think I was good at scumhunting. Then I went to mafia syndicate and lost 7 consecutive games as town. Mafia would always let me live because I was atrocious at scunhunting. I would cling to easy tells and measuring someone's "contribution" while the scum players were faking those perfectly.

I still suck at scumhunting, but now I make those mistakes less often. I doubt everything, specially myself. And specially cake recipe tells.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 17, 2017)

its very much because ppl have and will say that kinda shit as scum lol 
theres no consistent internal logic in the play patterns here most of the time


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 17, 2017)

Well I have to agree with the stuff about internal logic. And that goes to players of every site.

The former is probably true too. The average scum player of NF is a selfish blender.


----------



## Magic (Jul 17, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The problem is that people here always want the easiest solution.
> 
> If someone posted something like that, a good players reaction should be "would they do that if they were a scum player trying to look like town?"
> 
> ...



No. I've read and seen before that scum when absent like to make excuses for absence. I understand non guilty player can and will do the same. Just it always stands out when someone feels the need to inform the group of absence. I've always harped on people who feel the need to post that they will be absent. 

Being absent and saying nothing at all is more suspicious, but that person will likely not be bothered whatsoever. The tone of your posts probably gives something off...It's not us it's you.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 17, 2017)

If my posts always give you something off, that's my personality.

If you always read me as bad for that tone, that's your scumhunting method. Which doesn't work.


----------



## Magic (Jul 17, 2017)

The tone of the post. Not your personality, your personality is fine lol. 

leaving a one liner like 

"ill be back d2" 

reeks of Idc im coasting. sooooooooo 
ya


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 17, 2017)

But sure Ive learned the lesson. Never announce I will inactifag. Just inactifag.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 17, 2017)

p much
it really is a scum pattern tbh
even longtime scumbags like me fall into that trap at times


----------



## Magic (Jul 17, 2017)

You can announce, but like anything more communication is better? Like if you said, I had a long day at work I'll be absent for most of this phase. Everyone can relate and give you a break.

If I post "Seeya d2 lol"
I will get lynched.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 17, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> But sure Ive learned the lesson. Never announce I will inactifag. Just inactifag.


Pretty much lol, tell the host if need be and apologize in the thread after

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tiger (Jul 17, 2017)

RemChu said:


> You can announce, but like anything more communication is better? Like if you said, I had a long day at work I'll be absent for most of this phase. Everyone can relate and give you a break.
> 
> If I post "Seeya d2 lol"
> I will get lynched.



Nah, more information is not necessarily better.

Looks like you're trying too hard to make sure everyone knows you're going to be away.


----------



## Magic (Jul 17, 2017)

Law said:


> Nah, more information is not necessarily better.
> 
> Looks like you're trying too hard to make sure everyone knows you're going to be away.



In his case saying more is better. Most people will pick up on a one liner 1 post. (lol yea he is fucked either way)


----------



## Tiger (Jul 17, 2017)

No, he should just stop telling people things no one needs to hear.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 17, 2017)

Law said:


> No, he should just stop telling people things no one needs to hear.



Such as?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 17, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Such as?



...when you're going to be afk?

If you can't say things like that without being suspected-- stop saying those things.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## God (Jul 18, 2017)

@White Wolf


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2017)

Law said:


> ...when you're going to be afk?
> 
> If you can't say things like that without being suspected-- stop saying those things.


Hows life treating you law?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 18, 2017)

Doing well, thanks. Yourself?


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2017)

Thats good, im doing alright, same old same old


----------



## Stelios (Jul 18, 2017)

Legend said:


> Hows life treating you law?





Law said:


> Doing well, thanks. Yourself?



Any blessings coming your way Law?


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 18, 2017)

God said:


> @White Wolf


Should I ask or did you already rec it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jul 18, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Should I ask or did you already rec it



I already... nvm


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 18, 2017)

God said:


> I already... nvm





I got sidetracked believe me

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jul 18, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I got sidetracked believe me





S'all good my hombre


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 18, 2017)

God said:


> S'all good my hombre


I'm watching Welcome to the Ballroom,  for a gay not-gay animu it's kinda fun.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jul 18, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'm watching Welcome to the Ballroom,  for a gay not-gay animu it's kinda fun.



>welcome to the ballroom

Sounds hype af


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 18, 2017)

God said:


> >welcome to the ballroom
> 
> Sounds hype af


...a no lifing loser discovers his love for ballroom dancing and the world becomes his playground

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jul 18, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> ...a no lifing loser discovers his love for ballroom dancing and the world becomes his playground



Would you like a vase of daisies to go with that, you pansy?


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 18, 2017)

God said:


> Would you like a vase of daisies to go with that, you pansy?


I like tulips better, get me some chocolate too, and a watermelon oh and stop at McDonald's to pick up some burgers.

Thanks love~

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jul 18, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I like tulips better, get me some chocolate too, and a watermelon oh and stop at McDonald's to pick up some burgers.
> 
> Thanks love~



even mcdonalds refuses to serve ballroom fans


----------



## Didi (Jul 18, 2017)

@Nitty Scott  stop


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 18, 2017)

God said:


> even mcdonalds refuses to serve ballroom fans


tbh

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Jul 18, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Any blessings coming your way Law?



Not yet! Aside from life in general 

Just tortured on a daily basis by beautiful things around me.


----------



## Magic (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Jul 18, 2017)

not enough camera zoom


----------



## Tiger (Jul 18, 2017)

RemChu said:


>





RemChu said:


> not enough camera zoom



3 out 4 ain't bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 18, 2017)

Official notice, If I'm wrong in the Sin game about what I said today, I will forever retire from playing after Favorites.

I have never been more certain in my life of something. I can smell the truth as it seeps from the ether

If I'm right though....

...
..
..
...
....
.
.

I will retire as I have become something more than human.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 18, 2017)

Dont leave Rem-sempai


----------



## Magic (Jul 18, 2017)

If I'm right my ego will become super-galactic.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 18, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Official notice, If I'm wrong in the Sin game about what I said today, I will forever retire from playing after Favorites.
> 
> I have never been more certain in my life of something. I can smell the truth as it seeps from the ether
> 
> ...



So either way, you're done after Favorites.

Got it.


----------



## Magic (Jul 19, 2017)

Ah, I'm lying. I'm a snake and this is my viper pit.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 19, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Ah, I'm lying. I'm a snake and this is my viper pit.


SNAKE BASTARD!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 19, 2017)

I just want my tunneling to be right for a change.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 19, 2017)

Nothing like camping. I m one with the nature again


----------



## Didi (Jul 19, 2017)

Told you guys about Waffles

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Jul 19, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Nothing like camping. I m one with the nature again



20 days left until me, my wife and our roommate go camping for a week. 

I just got my boating license so I can take my dad's boat out there, too. We're meeting up with a dozen other friends...really looking forward to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 19, 2017)

Law said:


> 20 days left until me, my wife and our roommate go camping for a week.
> 
> I just got my boating license so I can take my dad's boat out there, too. We're meeting up with a dozen other friends...really looking forward to it.




I hear also the fishing in Canada is more than great


----------



## Tiger (Jul 19, 2017)

Wouldn't know, all I care about is how gorgeous it is in the mountains. Our campground is right next to an amazing lake, surrounded on all sides by mountains and forest.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 19, 2017)

WiFi still down what the fuck  

I forgot how to live like this one


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 19, 2017)

They said the heat was the cause

I miss winter


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 19, 2017)

It seems I'm able to connect at a certain spot in the living room. With my laptop upside down. And my left pinky in my ear and my right hand in the air. While one of my flatmates is 5 ft away from me dancing the macarena.

Oddly specific, WiFi,  oddly specific.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 19, 2017)

It's pretty awkward to watch porn like this tbh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 19, 2017)

Law said:


> 20 days left until me, my wife and our roommate go camping for a week.
> 
> I just got my boating license so I can take my dad's boat out there, too. We're meeting up with a dozen other friends...really looking forward to it.


Post pics of the trip after.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 19, 2017)

I don't take a ton of pictures, but if we do-- I'll upload them and share.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2017)

Law said:


> 20 days left until me, my wife and our roommate go camping for a week.
> 
> I just got my boating license so I can take my dad's boat out there, too. We're meeting up with a dozen other friends...really looking forward to it.



 But who will you leave in charge while you are gone? I do not the corpse of Marco is scaring anyone and Reznor is to corrupt.

 Oh and yes....enjoy your trip.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 19, 2017)

About time modding CR.

Reactions: Creative 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Magic (Jul 19, 2017)

Law said:


> I don't take a ton of pictures, but if we do-- I'll upload them and share.


Well even if just of the pretty scenery. I've only been to french parts of Canada.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 19, 2017)

Melodie said:


> About time modding CR.



You know memes aside I wouldn't be wholly opposed to this.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 19, 2017)

-He's been in the community forever
-He's showed unwavering enthusiasm for it
-He's never had hostilities or vendettas towards anyone

It's kind of a knockout nomination tbh

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm here for it tbh


----------



## Tiger (Jul 19, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Well even if just of the pretty scenery. I've only been to french parts of Canada.



You're definitely missing out. The place I'm going in a few weeks is quite possibly the most beautiful scenery I've seen anywhere in my life.

It's the very definition of majestic.



WAD Prime said:


> -He's been in the community forever
> -He's showed unwavering enthusiasm for it
> -He's never had hostilities or vendettas towards anyone
> 
> It's kind of a knockout nomination tbh



If a mod is needed, I'll gladly accept serious nominations.

As of right now, CR is still pretending this is his last summer here.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 19, 2017)

I'd volunteer but I've just been made a mod in the other site I play mafia and I don't wanna get drunk with work power.

I guess...

@Didi
@RemChu
@Mr. Waffles
@Melodie
@Superman

Would be fine choices.

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 19, 2017)

those are all bad choices

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 19, 2017)

Mafia will always be in my heart, regardless if hosting or not. Would still be here

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 19, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> those are all bad choices



Theyre probably all better than you tbh.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> those are all bad choices



 EXCUSE ME!?


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2017)

Obviously I am the best candidate for the esteemed position of moderator of the mafia section

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Firaea (Jul 19, 2017)

I nominate Waffles purely because he'd hate to be nominated.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2017)

The only mods I would EVER acknowledge are Laix and Olivia. Everyone else can go


----------



## Melodie (Jul 19, 2017)

Be our mod @Nitty Scott


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2017)

Melodie said:


> Be our mod @Nitty Scott



Listening to the best song of 2017 is now REQUIRED to play.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2017)

Firaea said:


> I nominate Waffles purely because he'd hate to be nominated.



 Or you to force you to stay around...


----------



## Melodie (Jul 19, 2017)

Wormo would be the perfect mod. Watching, but basically does nothing.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 20, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> The only mods I would EVER acknowledge are Laix and Olivia. Everyone else can go



I'd mod Olivia just so I can talk to her more.
 :blu


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 20, 2017)

_I _would make a great mod.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 20, 2017)

Firaea said:


> I nominate Waffles purely because he'd hate to be nominated.



As expected from you. ;olol


----------



## Magic (Jul 20, 2017)

Reznor did you modfuck me or is this for everyone?


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 20, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Reznor did you modfuck me or is this for everyone?


We are all nothing.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> We are all nothing.



So same old, same old for you then.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> So same old, same old for you then.


I am merely Fractured, nothing more nothing less. 

My name is not my identity.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I am merely Fractured, nothing more nothing less.
> 
> My name is not my identity.



I'm going with the first part being a Jaaaagen reference. 

The rest of your post has no meaning.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm going with the first part being a Jaaaagen reference.
> 
> The rest of your post has no meaning.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2017)

I see you kicking game at multiple bit- err, girls, White Wolf


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 20, 2017)

God said:


> I see you kicking game at multiple bit- err, girls, White Wolf


huh

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> huh



This slut has the audacity to call me a cheating dog


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 20, 2017)

God said:


> This slut has the audacity to call me a cheating dog


You are a cheating dog though

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 20, 2017)

God said:


> This slut has the audacity to call me a cheating dog


Takes one to know one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You are a cheating dog though



When it comes to loyalty, I am simply the best there is



Mr. Waffles said:


> Takes one to know one.



I see how it is


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 20, 2017)

God said:


> I see how it is



Pretend I'm saying something witty in response.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 20, 2017)

God said:


> When it comes to loyalty, I am simply the best there is
> 
> 
> 
> I see how it is




That's what a cheater would say

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Pretend I'm saying something witty in response.



"Haha Cubey, you're so awesome and amazing and I want to be just like you one day."

Something like that? 



White Wolf said:


> That's what a cheater would say



Dont make me come out from under your bed


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 20, 2017)

God said:


> "Haha Cubey, you're so awesome and amazing and I want to be just like you one day."
> 
> Something like that?
> 
> ...


I saw a rat was that you?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Jul 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'd volunteer but I've just been made a mod in the other site I play mafia and I don't wanna get drunk with work power.
> 
> I guess...
> 
> ...




I think I've been banned too much to be a mod

Though that rebellious behaviour from my youth is all in the past now, obviously


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I saw a rat was that you?



Clean out your room, why the hell do you have rats under there?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 20, 2017)

God said:


> Clean out your room, why the hell do you have rats under there?


cos you keep eating greasy shit under the mattress probably 

damn greasy nigglet

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 20, 2017)

God said:


> "Haha Cubey, you're so awesome and amazing and I want to be just like you one day."
> 
> Something like that?



Yes, exactly like that.


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> if I was in NY I'd probably get pizza daily, not McD lol



Been there, done that. For years. The pizza here really is one of a kind. I remember this one spot by my high school had the most amazing slices. Extra cheese with jalapenos... I should hit it up again someday


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 20, 2017)

God said:


> Been there, done that. For years. The pizza here really is one of a kind. I remember this one spot by my high school had the most amazing slices. Extra cheese with jalapenos... I should hit it up again someday


I like the $1 slice I see on YT an stuff, looks simplistic but great value. 

Plus give me a regular cheese or pepperoni pizza any day, don't gotta be fancy.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I like the $1 slice I see on YT an stuff, looks simplistic but great value.
> 
> Plus give me a regular cheese or pepperoni pizza any day, don't gotta be fancy.



Yeah like $1.25 usually. It's also great cuz I didnt realize till I visited out-of-state that most suburbs dont serve slices, you have to be buy the whole pie.

Btw you read the breaker?


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 20, 2017)

God said:


> Yeah like $1.25 usually. It's also great cuz I didnt realize till I visited out-of-state that most suburbs dont serve slices, you have to be buy the whole pie.
> 
> Btw you read the breaker?


You can get a slice here, but it's generally shittier pizza than US pizza. 

Aye I've read the breaker, and the breaker new waves (mostly, have not finished it yet) 
The same author has another story called Trinity Wonder which he's working on until he has an idea for the next addition to breaker.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You can get a slice here, but it's generally shittier pizza than US pizza.
> 
> Aye I've read the breaker, and the breaker new waves (mostly, have not finished it yet)
> The same author has another story called Trinity Wonder which he's working on until he has an idea for the next addition to breaker.



I knew about trinity wonder but I didn't know he was planning on continuing the breaker. Hype


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 20, 2017)

God said:


> I'm glad I made you proud.



I'm sure you'll disappoint me again sooner or later.



God said:


> Btw you read the breaker?


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 20, 2017)

God said:


> I knew about trinity wonder but I didn't know he was planning on continuing the breaker. Hype


Well that's what someone said in the thread  cos new waves ended on a cliffhanger I guess as if it was cancelled

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm sure you'll disappoint me again sooner or later.



Such faith
Much wow 

I didn't know you read it rofl



White Wolf said:


> Well that's what someone said in the thread  cos new waves ended on a cliffhanger I guess as if it was cancelled



And here I was getting my hopes up...


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Well that's what someone said in the thread  cos new waves ended on a cliffhanger I guess as if it was cancelled



The Breaker is supposed to be 3 seasons or something.
The Breaker was season 1, New Waves was season 2, so there should be more.... eventually.
Maybe.



God said:


> Such faith
> Much wow
> 
> I didn't know you read it rofl



I lack faith. 

I've read so many things.
But most are forgotten until someone reminds me.


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I lack faith.
> 
> I've read so many things.
> But most are forgotten until someone reminds me.



Well shit 

Color me surprised


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 20, 2017)

God said:


> Well shit
> 
> Color me surprised



Now I'm tempted to reread The Breaker....
Damn you.


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Now I'm tempted to reread The Breaker....
> Damn you.



Don't.. it'll just reopen the wound of it not finishing


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 20, 2017)

God said:


> Don't.. it'll just reopen the wound of it not finishing



You already reopened it...
And reminded me of Veritas for some reason...


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You already reopened it...
> And reminded me of Veritas for some reason...



Oh man veritas. That's one I haven't heard in a while. Never read it but it used to be quite popular here yeeeaaaars ago.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 20, 2017)

God said:


> Oh man veritas. That's one I haven't heard in a while. Never read it but it used to be quite popular here yeeeaaaars ago.



You should read it.


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You should read it.



If it comes so highly recommended, I might just have to 

*turns around and stares wearily at backlog*


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 20, 2017)

God said:


> If it comes so highly recommended, I might just have to
> 
> *turns around and stares wearily at backlog*



Ah yes... the backlog.
I have one too.
Not that I actually remember what's on it.
But I have one nonetheless.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 20, 2017)

@God you reading the new FSJ?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Ah yes... the backlog.
> I have one too.
> Not that I actually remember what's on it.
> But I have one nonetheless.



Having to go back and read all the shit you missed cuz you didn't exist yet 



White Wolf said:


> @God you reading the new FSJ?



What's this now


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 20, 2017)

God said:


> Having to go back and read all the shit you missed cuz you didn't exist yet
> 
> 
> 
> What's this now


"Journey to the West" by the creator of FSJ

100+ in Chinese like 6-7ch in English so far
full color
full FSJ art 
etc...
6-8 races battling it out for the holy something or another

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> "Journey to the West" by the creator of FSJ
> 
> 100+ in Chinese like 6-7ch in English so far
> full color
> ...



I hope it's not just a copypaste of fsj


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 20, 2017)

God said:


> Having to go back and read all the shit you missed cuz you didn't exist yet


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Theyre probably all better than you tbh.



never had the aspiration

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 20, 2017)

God said:


> I hope it's not just a copypaste of fsj


naw it's based off of Journey to the West, tale of Sun Wukong, and whatever else lul. Though it does have some connections to FSJ so in a sense might count as a continuation of sorts 


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> naw it's based off of Journey to the West, tale of Sun Wukong, and whatever else lul. Though it does have some connections to FSJ so in a sense might count as a continuation of sorts
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Dayum


----------



## Aries (Jul 20, 2017)

Id accept being made into a mod in this section. Rather you like me or not one things for sure jack you know I'm passionate about this section. Been a host here since I started and brought much joy and anger over the years. Its a logical choice considering Marcos disappearance and have contribution have given this community over the years


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 20, 2017)

Tbh Law should retire and CR and I should run this place.

Best idea.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm actually being serious.

@Reznor fix this shit.


----------



## Reznor (Jul 20, 2017)

Why?


----------



## Didi (Jul 20, 2017)

Sin you'd be a terrible mod


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 20, 2017)

Didi said:


> Sin you'd be a terrible mod


What why


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 20, 2017)

Reznor said:


> Why?


Why not?


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 20, 2017)

I believe I was actually considered for a mod position at one point.

For the Fairy Tail section.

If that means anything.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 20, 2017)

Hilarious.


----------



## Didi (Jul 20, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> What why




You're way too emotional

Don't take that the wrong way

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 20, 2017)

Mama Olivia
Papa Stelios
For presidents


----------



## Stelios (Jul 20, 2017)

An hour ago I was in the car and after a long long time I played linkin park - somewhere I belong and don't stay and now I just read that the frontman suicided 
How miserable must you be to do this. I see people with half limbs on wheelchairs with zero help to get by everyday and keep a smile and rich yappies that virtually have everything just suicide. Humans... The struggle was always real...


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 20, 2017)

RIP man


----------



## Magic (Jul 20, 2017)

Didi said:


> You're way too emotional
> 
> Don't take that the wrong way


Nothing happens here, how can he fuck up?


----------



## Magic (Jul 20, 2017)

*sick guitar solo with reverb* 

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh goosebumps 

so pure
so rare
to witness such a earthly goddess 


How did linkin park dude die?


----------



## Magic (Jul 20, 2017)

fav linkin park songo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 20, 2017)

RemChu said:


> *sick guitar solo with reverb*
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh goosebumps
> 
> ...


hung himself

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Jul 20, 2017)

=[


----------



## Didi (Jul 20, 2017)

RemChu said:


> fav linkin park songo





honorable mentions:
One Step Closer
A Place for my Head
Easier to Run
From the Inside
No More Sorrow
In Pieces

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shizune (Jul 21, 2017)

Does anyone know how to do a fuzzy border like this?



I'm working on graphics for my game and I really wanna use those borders. If only @Olivia were around


----------



## Magic (Jul 21, 2017)

Google and you will find the answer in 3 secs fam.


----------



## Magic (Jul 21, 2017)

That's a white border with spaced smaller black border. 
Looks like a 2 width white border, then you put a dotted 1 pixel width border on top of it.
I usually use an automated effect in paint.net to do that.
Not sure how to do that in photoshop.....1 sec.


----------



## Magic (Jul 21, 2017)

Ah, you could play with the brush spacing in photoshop to create that effect.


----------



## Magic (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## poutanko (Jul 21, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 21, 2017)

A friend of mine created a mafia setup that is bloody amazing.

Outliers

Basically, there are 100 roles, but only 21 players. You die, you get a new role, and it keeps going until all 100 roles have been used.

And each role is part of multiple factions at once, among the dozen or so ones that exist.

So sign up maybe. If anything, you get to lynch me multiple times in the same game.

(also the list of roles/factions is here)


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 21, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> A friend of mine created a mafia setup that is bloody amazing.
> 
> here
> 
> ...



When I first saw the role list (the first time you linked this  ) I thought it was a 100 player game.
Now I'm disappointed.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 21, 2017)

@God do ya like comedy? romcoms? 

Hajimete no Gal is one of the funniest animu I've ever watched. Only 2 eps out so far, but holy fuck they're amazing.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 21, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> When I first saw the role list (the first time you linked this  ) I thought it was a 100 player game.
> Now I'm disappointed.



Dude, thats even better imo

(also the first time the sign up thead wasnt up yet)


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 21, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Dude, thats even better imo
> 
> (also the first time the sign up thead wasnt up yet)



It being only a 21 player game does make certain things I noticed make more sense. 

(I saw that)


----------



## Magic (Jul 21, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> A friend of mine created a mafia setup that is bloody amazing.
> 
> banned from touring
> 
> ...


Reminds me of Aries innovation of rewarding people more than one role to use in the DBZ game.
Outside the box thinking.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 21, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> A friend of mine created a mafia setup that is bloody amazing.
> 
> staggering 8.3 billion metric tons of plastic
> 
> ...





RemChu said:


> Reminds me of Aries innovation of rewarding people more than one role to use in the DBZ game.
> Outside the box thinking.



Right up until someone in the mafia or someone with important information dies and switches factions.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 21, 2017)

Law said:


> Right up until someone in the mafia or someone with important information dies and switches factions.



Sounds like an Aries game.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 21, 2017)

Law said:


> Right up until someone in the mafia or someone with important information dies and switches factions.


I would imagine the "players" are anonymous for it to work. 

Though "good" players would likely be able to tell through posting patterns who someone is, so   either way there's some quirks to it. 

Might be wrong though.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 21, 2017)

Law said:


> Right up until someone in the mafia or someone with important information dies and switches factions.


This happened to Rion, he couldn't out his old faction but they were donezo anyways.


----------



## Magic (Jul 21, 2017)

Most of the prize roles given out you had to win an event for them and they usually corresponded to your faction. Only thing that was risky is wishing to swap roles with people.


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @God do ya like comedy? romcoms?
> 
> Hajimete no Gal is one of the funniest animu I've ever watched. Only 2 eps out so far, but holy fuck they're amazing.



Not a fan of romcoms 

I enjoy straight comedies tho.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 21, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I would imagine the "players" are anonymous for it to work.
> 
> Though "good" players would likely be able to tell through posting patterns who someone is, so   either way there's some quirks to it.
> 
> Might be wrong though.



The way I see the players are just given the link to the QT in separate PMs.

Then they decide whether they want to show their name, role or both.


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Well;
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Well I'm sure its better than ballroom dancing at any rate


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 21, 2017)

God said:


> Well I'm sure it better than ballroom dancing at any rate

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 21, 2017)

@Reznor betting all my likes,  there will be a day 8 when you lynch stelios. But uh please do continue on course.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 21, 2017)

RemChu said:


> @Reznor betting all my likes,  there will be a day 8 when you lynch stelios. But uh please do continue on course.



If you lose give them to me


----------



## Aries (Jul 21, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2017)

That's his secret, he's always shitposting.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 22, 2017)

RemChu said:


> @Reznor betting all my likes,  there will be a day 8 when you lynch stelios. But uh please do continue on course.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Jul 22, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 22, 2017)

Kek 

That day will be when we are in the same team and he ll bus me for tc


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 22, 2017)

RemChu said:


> @Reznor betting all my likes,  there will be a day 8 when you lynch stelios. But uh please do continue on course.



@Reznor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 22, 2017)

This was  a reverse psychology test. *ninja smoke poof*.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Jul 22, 2017)

simpsonwave > jerrywave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 22, 2017)

I like hosting games. Especially the three in My Super Bloody series gave us some wonderful moments.

Drag Queen game next?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 22, 2017)

what a drag


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 22, 2017)

Ur face


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 22, 2017)

ive actually been told that i would be really great at it 

being a drag queen that is


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 22, 2017)

I forgot how you looked like

Share a pic thanks


----------



## Didi (Jul 22, 2017)

it's literally his avatar


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 22, 2017)

it's literally my avatar

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 22, 2017)

L
 A 
  W 
    L 
      Z


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 22, 2017)

It's literally his avatar


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 22, 2017)

Oh


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 22, 2017)

Let's hook up WAD


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 22, 2017)

Jk


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 22, 2017)

I have standards


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 22, 2017)

im pure anyways

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 22, 2017)

I love a Virginia assailed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 22, 2017)

Virgin asshole I mean


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 22, 2017)

excellent autocorrekt


----------



## Aries (Jul 22, 2017)

Time for the finals


----------



## Stelios (Jul 23, 2017)

fairy tail is over 
I can't remember when it became indifferent
while reading it and not even sure why though


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 23, 2017)

So drunk yesterday


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 23, 2017)

Stelios said:


> fairy tail is over
> I can't remember when it became indifferent
> while reading it and not even sure why though


I was a big fan of FT but I think my interest was lost halfway through the Tartaros arc 

I still (almost) cried at the end though.

So emotional.  

It made me remember why I loved FT in the first place: the characters and their passion. 

Also Levy is preggers lel

Laxus and his harem hot 

Lol NaLu


----------



## Stelios (Jul 23, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I was a big fan of FT but I think my interest was lost halfway through the Tartaros arc
> 
> I still (almost) cried at the end though.
> 
> ...




dat ironsperm gajeel


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 23, 2017)

I should make a Miss Fairy Tail competition one last time to celebrate the end of FT


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 23, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I should make a Miss Fairy Tail competition one last time to celebrate the end of FT


there was one a few months ago  

*relative to my memory so might've been 6 months ago

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> there was one a few months ago
> 
> *relative to my memory so might've been 6 months ago


Wtf

That's my job


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 23, 2017)

@HamSloth explain this !!!!


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 23, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Wtf
> 
> That's my job





There was a Miss Fairy Tail
and a Miss Akihabara (all the animus) 
and a Miss BnHA

Dun remember who won any of them tho.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> There was a Miss Fairy Tail
> and a Miss Akihabara (all the animus)
> and a Miss BnHA
> 
> Dun remember who won any of them tho.


Smh 

I presume none of those were as good as my Miss Fairy Tail's editions 

I remember one guy literally copying everything from my competition  yet he changed the characters and called it Miss Naruto 

Smh 

Ino didn't even win!!


----------



## Stelios (Jul 23, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Ino didn't even win!!



I guess it takes a special type of person to appreciate Ino. Imagine her, casting mind control jutsu while she is sucking your dick.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 23, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I guess it takes a special type of person to appreciate Ino. Imagine her, casting mind control jutsu while she is sucking your dick.



I suppose "special" is one word for it....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 23, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I guess it takes a special type of person to appreciate Ino. Imagine her, casting mind control jutsu while she is sucking your dick.


Ino is prettiest girl 

Also thin Anko 

And Tsunade is prettiest woman


----------



## Stelios (Jul 23, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> And Tsunade is prettiest woman



dem tits 
boobalicious


----------



## Stelios (Jul 23, 2017)

Tsunade always reminded me the beer can crusher


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 23, 2017)

Working on my 2nd round 

dunno when to host it tho with all the big games coming up

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 23, 2017)

After the big games obv


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 23, 2017)

Alternating phases with my upcoming drag queen game

Taking autosigns now


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 23, 2017)

If it's not generic again sure

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 23, 2017)

It will be role madness since drag queens aren't basic enough to make generic roles for


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 23, 2017)

Okay  

Gimme one hell of a ratchet ass bitch

Reactions: Optimistic 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## Hamtaro (Jul 23, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> @HamSloth explain this !!!!


Oh yeah, you weren't here so that might have happened.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 23, 2017)

I witnessed something very beautiful these days I was camping. Across our tent there was  a caravan with a family that had two kids. A 6 year old boy and a 4 year old girl. From some other caravans there were a few more kids at our camping block. So a morning the little girl , blonde with hazel eyes , comes to our tent dangling her skirt left and right in front of my kid in a playful manner asking to play together.  My kid gives her a look and then he runs off to play with her brother and the other boys that were playing football. As my kid was the youngest they had him chasing them to get the ball even though he never got it. So he didn't play per say older kids kinda made fun of him. We look at the eyes of her parents and we all burst in laughter. "Boys" I said.

She insisted and chased him so at some point she got him to play play-doh together. He mixed the different colors that she kept in order but she didn't mind. When we had to leave she came to say goodbye and my kid gave her a hug and a kiss. Man I swear he did it without a second thought. Boys. Stupid little brutes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I witnessed something very beautiful these days I was camping. Across our tent there was  a caravan with a family that had two kids. A 6 year old boy and a 4 year old girl. From some other caravans there were a few more kids at our camping block. So a morning the little girl , blonde with hazel eyes , comes to our tent dangling her skirt left and right in front of my kid in a playful manner asking to play together.  My kid gives her a look and then he runs off to play with her brother and the other boys that were playing football. As my kid was the youngest they had him chasing them to get the ball even though he never got it. So he didn't play per say older kids kinda made fun of him. We look at the eyes of her parents and we all burst in laughter. "Boys" I said.
> 
> She insisted and chased him so at some point she got him to play play-doh together. He mixed the different colors that she kept in order but she didn't mind. When we had to leave she came to say goodbye and my kid gave her a hug and a kiss. Man I swear he did it without a second thought. Boys. Stupid little brutes.



The feels are reals


----------



## Magic (Jul 23, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I witnessed something very beautiful these days I was camping. Across our tent there was  a caravan with a family that had two kids. A 6 year old boy and a 4 year old girl. From some other caravans there were a few more kids at our camping block. So a morning the little girl , blonde with hazel eyes , comes to our tent dangling her skirt left and right in front of my kid in a playful manner asking to play together.  My kid gives her a look and then he runs off to play with her brother and the other boys that were playing football. As my kid was the youngest they had him chasing them to get the ball even though he never got it. So he didn't play per say older kids kinda made fun of him. We look at the eyes of her parents and we all burst in laughter. "Boys" I said.
> 
> She insisted and chased him so at some point she got him to play play-doh together. He mixed the different colors that she kept in order but she didn't mind. When we had to leave she came to say goodbye and my kid gave her a hug and a kiss. Man I swear he did it without a second thought. Boys. *Stupid little brutes.*


He didn't do anything brutish.


----------



## Didi (Jul 23, 2017)

Daww


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 23, 2017)

Lol.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 23, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I witnessed something very beautiful these days I was camping. Across our tent there was  a caravan with a family that had two kids. A 6 year old boy and a 4 year old girl. From some other caravans there were a few more kids at our camping block. So a morning the little girl , blonde with hazel eyes , comes to our tent dangling her skirt left and right in front of my kid in a playful manner asking to play together.  My kid gives her a look and then he runs off to play with her brother and the other boys that were playing football. As my kid was the youngest they had him chasing them to get the ball even though he never got it. So he didn't play per say older kids kinda made fun of him. We look at the eyes of her parents and we all burst in laughter. "Boys" I said.
> 
> She insisted and chased him so at some point she got him to play play-doh together. He mixed the different colors that she kept in order but she didn't mind. When we had to leave she came to say goodbye and my kid gave her a hug and a kiss. Man I swear he did it without a second thought. Boys. Stupid little brutes.


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2017)

Shut up vasto, you clown


----------



## Magic (Jul 23, 2017)

Really good music for plotting plans and schemes.

Everyone does that, right?


----------



## Magic (Jul 23, 2017)

Not sure how I stumbled upon this, but it makes me happy


----------



## Magic (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2017)

bah both of those vids are kinda terrible

man
 im 
bored

*listens to happy hardcore*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 24, 2017)

@RemChu 

 What do you think of how Dark Tower movie looks? I mean the direction looking wildly different from the books.


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2017)

Superman said:


> @RemChu
> 
> What do you think of how Dark Tower movie looks? I mean the direction looking wildly different from the books.



If you read the book and have a picture of how the characters and setting looks, movie/tv adaptations always suck imo. Every tv show based on a book/ graphic novel, upon reading the source material I lose immediate interest in continuation of the show.

Walking dead I started to read the comic, got past the show and lost all interest in the film media version of it.

D:

I love the style and presentation of the Dark Tower film.The two main actors are good actors and can carry the film.
I have not read the books, briefly read some of the first chapter of book 1 a few months ago. I'm aware the gunslinger is suppose to look like Clint Eastwood type of hero.

So, I totally understand all the fans having gripes. If I read the book and then saw _this _trailer I would kinda get irked. Though I saw some people justifying saying some weird stuff like it's him in another telling. Not too familiar with the lore.
By telling I mean, incarnation or whatever.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 24, 2017)

i dont see the problem tbh

the gunslinger archetype is just supposed to be 'gritty'

i dont see how idris elba is incapable of reflecting that, just with black skin


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 24, 2017)

RemChu said:


> If you read the book and have a picture of how the characters and setting looks, movie/tv adaptations always suck imo. Every tv show based on a book/ graphic novel, upon reading the source material I lose immediate interest in continuation of the show.
> 
> Walking dead I started to read the comic, got past the show and lost all interest in the film media version of it.
> 
> ...



 No no no, not that stuff about what characters look like. That is just nonsense, Ildris Elba looks all the part of Roland. As well as Mathews McConaughy as Walter. No no I know they are both great actors and will do the roles justice.

 But for someone who has read the books, the tone and story looks very different from the books. I mean I know transition from book to film always look different...but it looks and sounds totally different.


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2017)

I can now see bearded Chris Evans as Solid Snake


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2017)

Superman said:


> No no no, not that stuff about what characters look like. That is just nonsense, Ildris Elba looks all the part of Roland. As well as Mathews McConaughy as Walter. No no I know they are both great actors and will do the roles justice.
> 
> But for someone who has read the books, *the tone and story looks very different from the books*. I mean I know transition from book to film always look different...but it looks and sounds totally different.



Well some stuff looks sorta faithful

this image


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2017)

Legend said:


> I can now see bearded Chris Evans as Solid Snake


did you see the photoshopped image on twitter?


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2017)

which is faithful to this shiz



bad ass painting


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2017)

RemChu said:


> did you see the photoshopped image on twitter?


YES, YES I DID

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2017)

Wish I read it in high school.


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2017)

Legend said:


> YES, YES I DID


Yeah he is perfect for that role. wew lad

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 24, 2017)

I remember I was hype for a metal gear movie they were supposedly making 15 years ago or so

never happened


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> I remember I was hype for a metal gear movie they were supposedly making 15 years ago or so
> 
> never happened


Thats how you lost your smile

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Jul 24, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> I remember I was hype for a metal gear movie they were supposedly making 15 years ago or so
> 
> never happened




What do you mean, they kept churning out the Metal Gear Solid movies. I think there's 5 now

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 24, 2017)

@God

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @God



I got cucked because you are a slut


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 24, 2017)

God said:


> I got cucked because you are a slut




You should read DEAD Tube

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You should read DEAD Tube



This is some snuff film shit


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 24, 2017)

God said:


> This is some snuff film shit




...

Maybe.  

It's like if YouTube wasn't run by SJWtards and fake pranks but instead had rape and murder

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> ...
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> It's like if YouTube wasn't run by SJWtards and fake pranks but instead had rape and murder



That's immoral


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 24, 2017)

God said:


> That's immoral


It's entertaining tho  

mfw next chapter not til September tho

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It's entertaining tho
> 
> mfw next chapter not til September tho



You have watched and read literally none of the shit I've suggested to you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 24, 2017)

God said:


> You have watched and read literally none of the shit I've suggested to you


Rude
I read
2 chaps of hokuto
and 1 ep of ubw

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Rude
> I read
> 2 chaps of hokuto
> and 1 ep of ubw



My mistake


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 24, 2017)

RemChu said:


> which is faithful to this shiz
> 
> 
> 
> bad ass painting



Woah, that picture looks great


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> mfw next chapter not til September tho



EW FUCKING SICK! You are a sicko White Wolf....ugh....waiting that long....disgusting! That sounds like the sickest part of what you are reading...ew...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 24, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Well some stuff looks sorta faithful
> 
> this image





RemChu said:


> which is faithful to this shiz
> 
> 
> 
> bad ass painting



 Matthew better not be playing him....because reasons. Not his acting. Because legit reasons.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 24, 2017)

Superman said:


> EW FUCKING SICK! You are a sicko White Wolf....ugh....waiting that long....disgusting! That sounds like the sickest part of what you are reading...ew...


Still beats HxH

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Still beats HxH



 I am glad I have not gotten into that manga...and won't anytime ever.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 24, 2017)

Superman said:


> What do you think of how Dark Tower movie looks? I mean the direction looking wildly different from the books.



You talking about trailer that they released a while back ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 24, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You talking about trailer that they released a while back ?



 The latest one, yes. The narrative and premise sound different from the source material.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 24, 2017)

Superman said:


> The latest one, yes. The narrative and premise sound different from the source material.



> nobody telling me about a new trailer


Just watched it. 
I notice differences, but what exactly do you mean with that it sounds different ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 24, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > nobody telling me about a new trailer
> 
> 
> Just watched it.
> I notice differences, but what exactly do you mean with that it sounds different ?




 Well if you look at all that is taking place in the trailer...like almost none of that happens in the first 2 or 3 books. Might just be a trailer trick, but that is how it comes off.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 24, 2017)

Superman said:


> I am glad I have not gotten into that manga...and won't anytime ever.



you should read HxH, it's great ... or uuhh watching the anime would probably be the better option if you have time


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2017)

Alright, it looks like I may potentially run Iconics with 40 players


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 24, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> you should read HxH, it's great ... or uuhh watching the anime would probably be the better option if you have time



 No

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 24, 2017)

Superman said:


> No



Okey ~

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2017)

Dark Tower movie is set after the books apparently


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 24, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Okey ~







Legend said:


> Dark Tower movie is set after the books apparently



Hhhmmmmmmm...then I withdraw about half my concerns...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Chaos (Jul 24, 2017)

Isn't the end of Dark Tower the beginning?


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 24, 2017)

Superman said:


> No


Then you truly bitchmade son

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 24, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Then you truly bitchmade son



 The fact that a dumpster fire like Hero agrees with you immediately makes your statement false. No I would rather not fall in with the rest if you fools and wait for a new set of chapters every 6 months at best.

 So suck it Dr. White you troglodyte.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 24, 2017)

Superman said:


> The fact that a dumpster fire like Hero agrees with you immediately makes your statement false. No I would rather not fall in with the rest if you fools and wait for a new set of chapters every 6 months at best.
> 
> So suck it Dr. White you troglodyte.


You wouldn't be waiting since you haven't even started yet. Do you read ASOIAF? Similar deal with waiting. If it's crack then the wait is worth it. 

oh and *of.


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2017)

Superman said:


> The latest one, yes. The narrative and premise sound different from the source material.


oh haven't seen the latest,
this?


Guns don't kill people, hearts do.


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2017)

LOL


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 24, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> You wouldn't be waiting since you haven't even started yet. Do you read ASOIAF? Similar deal with waiting. If it's crack then the wait is worth it.
> 
> oh and *of.



 And I have hated little orphan asshole @Dei for hooking me onto it. I am not gonna be hooked on another. You are performing malpractice with what you are saying fyi...


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 24, 2017)

Superman said:


> Well if you look at all that is taking place in the trailer...like almost none of that happens in the first 2 or 3 books. Might just be a trailer trick, but that is how it comes off.



From the looks of it, you're right.
Then again I imagine that it will be leaving out a lot of people and events from the books anyways.
It's not like it's going to be a 30 hour movie or something. 



Legend said:


> Dark Tower movie is set after the books apparently



It is, yes.



Chaos said:


> Isn't the end of Dark Tower the beginning?



You could say that.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 24, 2017)

Superman said:


> And I have hated little orphan asshole @Dei for hooking me onto it. I am not gonna be hooked on another. You are performing malpractice with what you are saying fyi...


Then you shall remain an angry pleb


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2017)

Superman said:


> Hhhmmmmmmm...then I withdraw about half my concerns...


As you should
[QUOTE="Mr. Waffles, post: 57183433, member: 171954"
It is, yes.
[/QUOTE]
Haha im right


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 24, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> From the looks of it, you're right.
> Then again I imagine that it will be leaving out a lot of people and events from the books anyways.
> It's not like it's going to be a 30 hour movie or something.



 Or....or they could have done it like the Harry Potter Movies...minus the splitting of the last book into 2 movies...and I would say combining like 1 and 2. 3 and 4....maybe 5 and 6...though that one may be kind of hard to do. Maybe combine 6 and 7. Leave 5 as a lone movie.

 Thoughts?



Dr. White said:


> Then you shall remain an angry pleb



 I won't be angrier though beta class cuck.



Legend said:


> As you should



 As if I would not see it because of all my concerns!


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 24, 2017)

Superman said:


> Or....or they could have done it like the Harry Potter Movies...minus the splitting of the last book into 2 movies...and I would say combining like 1 and 2. 3 and 4....maybe 5 and 6...though that one may be kind of hard to do. Maybe combine 6 and 7. Leave 5 as a lone movie.
> 
> Thoughts?



Well... that would have been better to cover all the books, but they don't seem to be planning on making multiple movies.
Trailer seems to focus on Roland, Jake and Walter, so I'm guessing they simplified the whole thing.
Basically making it a Roland versus Walter.

Although there was a Crimson King mention in there. 

Not sure how I would divide up the books for each movie lol.
First book can be mostly ignored except for the Jake and Walter parts.
Fourth book has the flashback.


----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2017)

If the movie sells well, could get sequels.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 25, 2017)

I Will get you for this you bastards


----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I Will get you for this you bastards


Wut happened lol?


----------



## Stelios (Jul 25, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Wut happened lol?



Wow game


----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Wow game


You think for yourself, but take my advice. Probably too vocal for your own good.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 25, 2017)

RemChu said:


> You think for yourself, but take my advice. Probably too vocal for your own good.



It is what it is. Their loss


----------



## Santí (Jul 25, 2017)

Mongrels.


----------



## Hero (Jul 25, 2017)

Santi said:


> Mongrels.


Santi, sign up for Iconics


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 25, 2017)

RemChu said:


> If the movie sells well, could get sequels.



Depends on how they handle the story in this movie. 
Unless they wanna milk the cow dry and just do repeats of the story with some chances.


----------



## Franky (Jul 25, 2017)

*So how many of you are still interested in Undertale Mafia 2: Monstertale?

*


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 25, 2017)

Franky said:


> *So how many of you are still interested in Undertale Mafia 2: Monstertale?
> 
> *


Never played it, but gimme Flowey or Sans and we cool

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Franky (Jul 25, 2017)

Well

The second game has a new story but some characters will reappear


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 25, 2017)

Sans then, he's everywhere 


Wanna dunk on everybody

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 25, 2017)

Franky said:


> *So how many of you are still interested in Undertale Mafia 2: Monstertale?
> 
> *



I am interested i mean your game delivery was like the best I've seen here iirc.

but those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in my scum team wanted pacifist mode

fuck Didi and all the introverts

COMPETITION FOR LIFE
KEEL AND DESTROY

MOFOSSSSSSS


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 25, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I am interested i mean your game delivery was like the best I've seen here iirc.
> 
> but those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in my scum team wanted pacifist mode
> 
> ...


Insanity or bust,  ain't nobody got time for pacifism

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 25, 2017)

you know whats a bastard role
silencers 
who conceived of them
lets have an ability that makes the player less interactive
PogChamp


----------



## Stelios (Jul 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Insanity or bust,  ain't nobody got time for pacifism



That's a game that ended with they lived happily ever after. not sure if it was done for meta reasons or because of the pacifist hype of game. But i can tell you it was unsatisfying for warlocks like myself


----------



## Stelios (Jul 25, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> you know whats a bastard role
> silencers
> who conceived of them
> lets have an ability that makes the player less interactive
> PogChamp



keke


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 25, 2017)

Stelios said:


> That's a game that ended with they lived happily ever after. not sure if it was done for meta reasons or because of the pacifist hype of game. But i can tell you it was unsatisfying for warlocks like myself


I mean I've seen playthroughs of Undertale and pacifist mode is just basic story stuff, no particular excitement. At least the hard modes are like somewhat interactive and Sans is a dickhole

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I mean I've seen playthroughs of Undertale and pacifist mode is just basic story stuff, no particular excitement. At least the hard modes are like somewhat interactive and Sans is a dickhole




that's the ending i got
didn't play a second time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Santí (Jul 25, 2017)

Hero said:


> Santi, sign up for Iconics



Idk if I have enough strength in me for such a large game yet. I need more time to recover from the last few


----------



## Hero (Jul 25, 2017)

Santi said:


> Idk if I have enough strength in me for such a large game yet. I need more time to recover from the last few


Trust me, you don't want to miss this


----------



## Stelios (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Franky (Jul 25, 2017)

@Stelios ill try to have it done by winter, wanna get moved in to my next apartment and get my new computer built first


----------



## Stelios (Jul 25, 2017)

Franky said:


> @Stelios ill try to have it done by winter, wanna get moved in to my next apartment and get my new computer built first



Sounds like a plan man. Keep up the good work by the way


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> you know whats a bastard role
> silencers
> who conceived of them
> lets have an ability that makes the player less interactive
> PogChamp



Yeah I have a problem with that role being played on a forum like this where we scramble just to get every player to not be modkilled due to flaking on games.

That isn't a problem in most mafia communities, and the silence role makes more sense.

I changed silence in my games to be "vote silence", when it comes up thematically. And I don't usually even tell someone they are vote-silenced.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 25, 2017)

Law said:


> I changed silence in my games to be "vote silence", when it comes up thematically. And I don't usually even tell someone they are vote-silenced.



Same here.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 25, 2017)

Worst is when you give the silencer role to a townie.

Like... that's the most anti-town thing a townie could do.

If I ever got that role as town I'd play like a generic.


----------



## Didi (Jul 25, 2017)

Franky said:


> *So how many of you are still interested in Undertale Mafia 2: Monstertale?
> 
> *




YES DEFINITELY

Undertale game 1 was epic
a bit frustrating due to needing to control a rabid stelios
but we pulled through in the end


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 25, 2017)

Didi said:


> YES DEFINITELY
> 
> Undertale game 1 was epic
> a bit frustrating due to needing to control a rabid stelios
> but we pulled through in the end



we did it dude 

fucking peace


----------



## Didi (Jul 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I mean I've seen playthroughs of Undertale and pacifist mode is just basic story stuff, no particular excitement. At least the hard modes are like somewhat interactive and Sans is a dickhole




pacifist has a completely different climax, after a very loreheavy section which is also not in the other paths, all of which is very exciting

Pacifist is also the most consistent hardest mode to play the game because you remain level 1 (cuz you can't get exp cuz you can't kill anything) the whole playthrough

genocide is the easiest on average (all the normal battles are a breeze) BUT also the hardest to complete because the 2 battles that are only in that path are the hardest two battles in the game by far


----------



## Didi (Jul 25, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> we did it dude
> 
> fucking peace




If only we got to sit on the middle east peace conference tables, we'd have this shit done easy


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 25, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> you know whats a bastard role
> silencers
> who conceived of them
> lets have an ability that makes the player less interactive
> PogChamp





Law said:


> Yeah I have a problem with that role being played on a forum like this where we scramble just to get every player to not be modkilled due to flaking on games.
> 
> That isn't a problem in most mafia communities, and the silence role makes more sense.
> 
> I changed silence in my games to be "vote silence", when it comes up thematically. And I don't usually even tell someone they are vote-silenced.



 Ya 2 are right....we need to introduce the blind man role here.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 26, 2017)

Didi said:


> YES DEFINITELY
> 
> Undertale game 1 was epic
> a bit frustrating due to needing to control a rabid stelios
> but we pulled through in the end


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2017)

My favorite role in all my years of playing Mafia



> *[Master Taro the Cosmo-Mathematician]*
> -*[Paint By Numbers]*- Choose a number besides 1 each day. Players will be informed that the number of words in their post can not be a multiple of that number or else they will explode unceremoniously.
> -*[Calculating Mind]*- Once per game, you may remove a player from lynch eligibility if at the end of the phase that player has exactly 10 votes cast against them.
> -*[Tertiary Amplification]*- Once every 3rd night, you may choose a player. Any action that player uses will also target another player of your choosing, as long as the new target received a vote tally of a multiple of 3 in the most recent day phase.
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Melodie (Jul 26, 2017)

Host the undertale game in the roleplay section tbh

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 26, 2017)

2050 full sensory VR. Can't come fast enough.


----------



## Franky (Jul 26, 2017)

Melodie said:


> Host the undertale game in the roleplay section tbh



No.

That section is dead.



Also it's still Mafia, just depends how people play.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 26, 2017)

There's a 75% on Naruto franchise and i've been looking at UNS4 reviews



Dude's burned


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Jul 26, 2017)

My arcade stick came in the mail today.


So happy Q_Q


----------



## Magic (Jul 26, 2017)

Tempted to put the joystick in my mouth...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 26, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Tempted to put the joystick in my mouth...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>


Dude its a shiny ball thing like candy on a rod.
Perfectly natural instinct.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 26, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Dude its a shiny ball thing like candy on a rod.
> Perfectly natural instinct.


are you @God  

He also thinks putting balls in mouth is natural instinct

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> are you @God
> 
> He also thinks putting balls in mouth is natural instinct


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 26, 2017)

Hulk wanted to kill more peoples 

Hulk sad


----------



## Magic (Jul 26, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Hulk wanted to kill more peoples
> 
> Hulk sad


Save people, you were saving them.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 26, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Save people, you were saving them.


Yeah yeah that's what I meant

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Jul 26, 2017)

Fuck Role Madness

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 26, 2017)

Believe in the cr that believes in you didi. Faith is always rewarded

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 26, 2017)

I also love lokis role, haven't enjoyed making such a fun role since zamasu faction


----------



## Magic (Jul 26, 2017)

Jam, I love you.


----------



## Hero (Jul 27, 2017)

Sending out roles Saturday or Sunday


----------



## Franky (Jul 27, 2017)

@Hero I can't wait


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2017)

I dont believe any mods when they give out dates


----------



## Stelios (Jul 27, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Hulk wanted to kill more peoples
> 
> Hulk sad



Stelios smash


----------



## Magic (Jul 27, 2017)

Soon


August holiday 

Returning to Barcelona and some new spots in Spain.

Theeeeeeeeeen

Some jolly good England. (1st time)


(Actually think the trip is visit England first for 3 days, rest of the time in Spain )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 27, 2017)

RemChu said:


> My arcade stick came in the mail today.
> 
> 
> So happy Q_Q



Are you buying Tekken? fight meh


----------



## Magic (Jul 27, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Are you buying Tekken? fight meh



Maybe in the fall. D:

Playing Guilty Gear.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Evil C.C. (Jul 27, 2017)

@White Wolf aye good job on making people read Dead Tube WorthTheRead/10


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 27, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> @White Wolf aye good job on making people read Dead Tube WorthTheRead/10


Man those latest chaps were so brutal

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Jul 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Man those latest chaps were so brutal



Yep the story suddenly did a my lvl is over 9000 in terms of brutality with the last arc compared to others


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 27, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Yep the story suddenly did a my lvl is over 9000 in terms of brutality with the last arc compared to others


Really makes you wonder what the finale will be

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hero (Jul 27, 2017)

Have faith @Legend


----------



## Stelios (Jul 27, 2017)

What kind of weeb would tattoo a cumstained Tsuyu on his arm?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2017)

Hero said:


> Have faith @Legend


I have been burned too much repslut


----------



## Magic (Jul 27, 2017)

Stelios said:


> What kind of weeb would tattoo a cumstained Tsuyu on his arm?


That is a tad disturbing, but also funny.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 27, 2017)

@Aries 48 hour night phases?


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2017)

Oh gawd no


----------



## Magic (Jul 27, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> @Aries 48 hour night phases?


Do not rush genius.


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2017)

please no


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 28, 2017)

Wtf why did I die so early in both games I'm not @Dragon D. Luffy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 28, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Wtf why did I die so early in both games I'm not @Dragon D. Luffy


Guess you can say...
...you died for our sins

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## SinRaven (Jul 28, 2017)

Wtf I was killed by both Whites 

I hate the Whites


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 28, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Wtf I was killed by both Whites
> 
> I hate the Whites


Wow, so racist  

We are all beings of a spectrum of colors!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Wtf why did I die so early in both games I'm not @Dragon D. Luffy



 And you thought you outplayed me when your death warrant was signed night 1....


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 28, 2017)

Superman said:


> And you thought you outplayed me when your death warrant was signed night 1....

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2017)

Poor Space


----------



## Stelios (Jul 28, 2017)

I was reading last year's Favorites.
Djangooooooooooooooo


----------



## Stelios (Jul 28, 2017)

imgur.com/gallery/ZZ266

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 28, 2017)

Newsflash : @Marco  was spotted posting 22 hours ago in another platform.
This proves my initial thought. He's taking a break from here and purposely avoids replying to messages. All we have to figure out now is to find who is responsible and lynch him/her


----------



## Magic (Jul 28, 2017)

Stelios said:


> imgur.com/gallery/ZZ266


The word should be omniscient? 

He is still handicapped. Just can see past and future whatevez.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 28, 2017)

RemChu said:


> The word should be omniscient?




You must be fun at parties

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 28, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Newsflash : @Marco  was spotted posting 22 hours ago in another platform.
> This proves my initial thought. He's taking a break from here and purposely avoids replying to messages. All we have to figure out now is to find who is responsible and lynch him/her


Well considering you were the one messaging him and those were the messages he ignored, I blame you!! 

*[Vote lynch stelios]*


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 28, 2017)

My work isn't that think-heavy, so I can create roles in my mind while working.

Now I think I have thought up one epic shitshow of a role for the Drag Queen game  

Can't wait.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 28, 2017)

*[vote lynch stelios] *


Don't mind me...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Stelios (Jul 28, 2017)

> Lynch Marco
> • 35d
> I summon you to Mafia. Some people speculate about your case. Come and say fuck off and leave np.
> 
> ...




It's 35 days since I sent this.
I didn't ask him why he left and was a non-intrusive message. So yeah if he doesn't wanna deal with us cba more


----------



## Hero (Jul 28, 2017)

@Santi Play and be my 45th player


----------



## Santí (Jul 28, 2017)

Tch, fine. Put me down

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Jul 28, 2017)

Santi said:


> Tch, fine. Put me down


Tsundere


----------



## Olivia (Jul 28, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Does anyone know how to do a fuzzy border like this?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on graphics for my game and I really wanna use those borders. If only @Olivia were around



I can help if you still don't know how to do it. (It has been a few years since I've really dabbeled in photoshop, but I think I remember).

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 28, 2017)

Mama @Olivia

Reactions: Like 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Olivia (Jul 28, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Mama @Olivia


I'm doing alright, haha.

The summer course I was teaching just finished yesterday, but now I have to grade everything and submit it by next week.

I really wish I could do scantron tests, but I feel like I'm in the wrong course for that.


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2017)

Olivia said:


> I can help if you still don't know how to do it. (It has been a few years since I've really dabbeled in photoshop, but I think I remember).



Ready for our Skype call?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Olivia (Jul 28, 2017)

God said:


> Ready for our Skype call?


I should hopefully be getting a new computer at the end of this summer, so yes, soon.


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2017)

Olivia said:


> I should hopefully be getting a new computer at the end of this summer, so yes, soon.



Wonderful, wonderful 

You should play with us


----------



## Santí (Jul 28, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Tsundere



Ur mama, bunny


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Well considering you were the one messaging him and those were the messages he ignored, I blame you!!
> 
> *[Vote lynch stelios]*





White Wolf said:


> *[vote lynch stelios] *
> 
> 
> Don't mind me...





Stelios said:


> It's 35 days since I sent this.
> I didn't ask him why he left and was a non-intrusive message. So yeah if he doesn't wanna deal with us cba more



* [Vote lynch Stelios]


 Hey @Olivia *


----------



## Hero (Jul 28, 2017)

Once I finalize the role list, I can send out roles today maybe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stelios (Jul 28, 2017)

Olivia said:


> I'm doing alright, haha.
> 
> The summer course I was teaching just finished yesterday, but now I have to grade everything and submit it by next week.
> 
> I really wish I could do scantron tests, but I feel like I'm in the wrong course for that.



It's my general impression that multiple choice tests have diminished the amount of knowledge students accumulate. Then again these tests are easy to grade


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2017)

Hero said:


> Once I finalize the role list, I can send out roles today maybe



 There are at least 10 names on your sign up that are either not here or is going to no show.....dumbass.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 28, 2017)

Superman said:


>



stay down dog


----------



## Santí (Jul 28, 2017)

Stelios said:


> It's my general impression that multiple choice tests have diminished the amount of knowledge students accumulate. Then again these tests are easy to grade



Too bad the US Education Secretary doesn't even understand the difference between Proficiency vs Growth nor the debates surrounding the subject


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 28, 2017)

Sup MoM @Olivia


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 28, 2017)

@Hero send my role out first ty


----------



## Stelios (Jul 28, 2017)

Santi said:


> Too bad the US Education Secretary doesn't even understand the difference between Proficiency vs Growth nor the debates surrounding the subject





santi my man, where did you get that 2009 avatar?


----------



## Olivia (Jul 28, 2017)

Stelios said:


> It's my general impression that multiple choice tests have diminished the amount of knowledge students accumulate. Then again these tests are easy to grade



Yeah, that's exactly why I decide to use hand written tests of multiple choice/scantron. It would make it a whole lot easier on me, but it doesn't benefit the students, and it doesn't bennefit the subject matter either. I just like to complain about it because some of my co-workers don't have to put in any effort.  



Superman said:


> * [Vote lynch Stelios]
> 
> Hey @Olivia *





SinRaven said:


> Sup MoM @Olivia



Hello


----------



## Santí (Jul 28, 2017)

Stelios said:


> santi my man, where did you get that 2009 avatar?



Was my 2012 avatar and I found it in my folder where I've saved a majority of my avatars throughout the years.


----------



## Hero (Jul 28, 2017)

Superman said:


> There are at least 10 names on your sign up that are either not here or is going to no show.....dumbass.


You're not in the game so why do you care? Keep my name out your mouth and stay out of an adult's conversation. Furthermore learn to act like one. You're too fucking old to be behaving like a brat.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hero (Jul 28, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> @Hero send my role out first ty


Girl you know I already got you.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 28, 2017)

Superman said:


> There are at least 10 names on your sign up that are either not here or is going to no show.....dumbass.



Hush you.


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2017)

Never change vasto


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2017)

Hero said:


> You're not in the game so why do you care? Keep my name out your mouth and stay out of an adult's conversation. Furthermore learn to act like one. You're too fucking old to be behaving like a brat.



  Please. Hero you can't host no more. You were not in any conversation let alone an adult one. You go ahead and start a game with off the bat throwing away at least 10 roles. Hope they will not be important....dumbass.


----------



## Hero (Jul 28, 2017)

There is nothing cute about a grown ass man throwing temper tantrums. Period.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 28, 2017)

Superman said:


> Please. Hero you can't host no more. You were not in any conversation let alone an adult one. You go ahead and start a game with off the bat throwing away at least 10 roles. Hope they will not be important....dumbass.



Simple solution, give me all those roles.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Simple solution, give me all those roles.


The satisfaction of lynching you 10 times in a row, on top of last 4 games you got killed

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> The satisfaction of lynching you 10 times in a row, on top of last 4 games you got killed



> implying you'd survive the game starting

That's quite the joke.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2017)

Hero said:


> There is nothing cute about a grown ass man throwing temper tantrums. Period.



 That's right, I am a grown ass man. If anything else you at least got one thing right. When will start being one?



Mr. Waffles said:


> Simple solution, give me all those roles.



 .....I don't know....I feel like you sit on abilities to much...


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > implying you'd survive the game starting
> 
> That's quite the joke.


Haven't been d1'd since CoTH

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hero (Jul 28, 2017)

This search function is preventing me from finding several roles


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 28, 2017)

Hero said:


> There is nothing cute about a grown ass man throwing temper tantrums. Period.


Except when it's me ~

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 28, 2017)

Superman said:


> .....I don't know....I feel like you sit on abilities to much...



That depends on the abilities. 



White Wolf said:


> Haven't been d1'd since CoTH



> d1'd

You mean game started'd. 
The opening post would be you dying a horrible death.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 28, 2017)

Hero said:


> This search function is preventing me from finding several roles


I use Google to find stuff from pre-forum update whenever I need to. It's not optimal, but it works unlike the search function.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hero (Jul 28, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Except when it's me ~


You make it look sexy

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That depends on the abilities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doubt  it unless I'm Jesus

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> doubt  it unless I'm Jesus



You'll get crucified, yes.
Just not in the ordinary way.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You'll get crucified, yes.
> Just not in the ordinary way.


Are you implying some kinda kinky BDSM shit  

No thanks

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hero (Jul 28, 2017)

@SinRaven BITCH IM SHOOK. IT WORKED

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Are you implying some kinda kinky BDSM shit
> 
> No thanks



Oh please.
Like you don't love it.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 28, 2017)

Hero said:


> @SinRaven BITCH IM SHOOK. IT WORKED


I'm not new to this gig, hun.

Always here for ya


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Oh please.
> Like you don't love it.


I don't like pain

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That depends on the abilities.



 Really? I feel like the only time you were ever active with abilities is in last year's favorites.


----------



## Santí (Jul 28, 2017)

@Olivia My Programming teacher had a similar model as you, and we all hated it because the tests were brutal and I always borderlined one way or the other.

But then when the State test came I was like "what is this child's play, what an utter waste of my time"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I don't like pain



Riiiiiiight. 



Superman said:


> Really? I feel like the only time you were ever active with abilities is in last year's favorites.



I had an ability that I could use 4 times a cycle...
That isn't the case in other games lol.


----------



## Santí (Jul 28, 2017)

It was like Goku's trip to Namek in 100x gravity, and then feeling like a fucking feather when he returned back to Earth's gravity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 28, 2017)

I always thought Santi was from Spain


----------



## Santí (Jul 28, 2017)

If you go back about 7+ generations into my ancestry, you wouldn't be wrong


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Riiiiiiight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:blu

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I had an ability that I could use 4 times a cycle...
> That isn't the case in other games lol.



 What game?



Stelios said:


> I always thought Santi was from Spain



 For the longest time I thought he was Cuban.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 28, 2017)

Superman said:


> What game?



Last Favourites.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Last Favourites.....


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 28, 2017)

Superman said:


>



Don't  at me. 
Not my fault you got lost, you old coot.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Don't  at me.
> Not my fault you got lost, you old coot.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 28, 2017)

I won that game bisches


----------



## Aries (Jul 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 28, 2017)

Good times.


----------



## Hero (Jul 28, 2017)

This game is beyond bastardized . Holy fucking shit


----------



## Hero (Jul 28, 2017)

@Mr. Waffles Are you going to see the new IT movie?


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 28, 2017)

Hero said:


> This game is beyond bastardized . Holy fucking shit



Part of me goes "  " at this, but then I remember what this means and I go "  ".


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 28, 2017)

Hero said:


> you have to see it in theaters



I want to go see it in a theater, but I dislike people and crowds.
And crowds of people. 

So, not sure if I will yet.


----------



## Hero (Jul 28, 2017)

Roles have been finalized


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 28, 2017)

Hero said:


> Roles have been finalized




Sending them out?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hero (Jul 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Sending them out?


They will go out today

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2017)

Aww i missed @Olivia


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 28, 2017)

> video is blocked

Fucking blocks, mang.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Good times.



 IT was on last night....I watched IT. I forgot how funny that Library scene was.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 28, 2017)

Superman said:


> IT was on last night....I watched IT. I forgot how funny that Library scene was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 28, 2017)

Babysitting is tiring. Also ironic that putting the kids to bed is probably the most tiring part.

Remind me to never get kids.


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Babysitting is tiring. Also ironic that putting the kids to bed is probably the most tiring part.
> 
> Remind me to never get kids.



Never get kids.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 28, 2017)

God said:


> Never get kids.


Thanks for reminding me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Thanks for reminding me



Anytime brodie

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2017)

God said:


> Never get kids.



....you....you don't love Jesus!?


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2017)

Superman said:


> ....you....you don't love Jesus!?



I'm pretty sure the son of god thing isn't literal. If Jesus did exist, he was probably the biblical god himself, simply in the flesh


----------



## Stelios (Jul 28, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Babysitting is tiring. Also ironic that putting the kids to bed is probably the most tiring part.
> 
> Remind me to never get kids.





They need a little ceremony that happens before sleep every day. 
They like program and routine even though they protest to it.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 28, 2017)

God said:


> I'm pretty sure the son of god thing isn't literal. If Jesus did exist, he was probably the biblical god himself, simply in the flesh



We do know that Jesus existed hystοrically at least. The fact that Pontius Pilatus existed and has crucified him is established. Or so I remember

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 28, 2017)

Stelios said:


> They need a little ceremony that happens before sleep every day.
> They like program and routine even though they protest to it.


Tell me about it. Doesn't help that each time I babysit my little niece and nephew their sleeping ceremony changed ever so slightly.

Luckily my little niece miss Talks-a-lot leads me through it every time.

But I can't imagine doing this everyday. And I don't want to imagine it either.

Nope. Kids. Never.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 28, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Tell me about it. Doesn't help that each time I babysit my little niece and nephew their sleeping ceremony changed ever so slightly.
> 
> Luckily my little niece miss Talks-a-lot leads me through it every time.
> 
> ...




Someone else did it for you too


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 28, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Someone else did it for you too


Yeah true but that doesn't mean I have to continue that tradition.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 28, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Yeah true but that doesn't mean I have to continue that tradition.


Kids
These
Days


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 28, 2017)

What's wrong with not wanting kids anyway


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 28, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> What's wrong with not wanting kids anyway


Nothing wrong with it, some want it others don't. That's just life.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2017)

God said:


> I'm pretty sure the son of god thing isn't literal. If Jesus did exist, he was probably the biblical god himself, simply in the flesh





Stelios said:


> We do know that Jesus existed hystοrically at least. The fact that Pontius Pilatus existed and has crucified him is established. Or so I remember



He was a dude who did some great humanitarian stuff. He said some dangerous things and got executed.

Now, some people use his name to be cruel to others. Others use it to be kind.

The end.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 28, 2017)

Law said:


> He was a dude who did some great humanitarian stuff. He said some dangerous things and got executed.
> 
> Now, some people use his name to be cruel to others. Others use it to be kind.
> 
> The end.



I was raised as a christian orthodox but I didn't give many fucks about it.
Personally I find religion to be one of civilizations' poisons.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 28, 2017)

Never been so happy to die in a game.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 28, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Never been so happy to die in a game.





but don't worry you are in my backlog

right after Superman, Sinraven and Didi though the order may vary


----------



## Aries (Jul 28, 2017)

Ddl bad luck meme curse strikes again.

At least you got killed with dignity. Not sloth super killing himself in dragonball game. Never forget


----------



## Stelios (Jul 28, 2017)

Nothing like Belphegoob's day two curse


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 28, 2017)

Wtf the one time you spell his name right and he's not even around to see it


----------



## Stelios (Jul 28, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Wtf the one time you spell his name right and he's not even around to see it



maybe that's why I spelt it right


----------



## Stelios (Jul 28, 2017)

Where's Arthur by the way? Arthur was his name right? or may be not


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2017)

God said:


> I'm pretty sure the son of god thing isn't literal. If Jesus did exist, he was probably the biblical god himself, simply in the flesh



So....no.



Stelios said:


> but don't worry you are in my backlog
> 
> right after Superman, Sinraven and Didi though the order may vary



 No one threatens me with spite!


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 28, 2017)

Superman said:


> So....no.
> 
> 
> 
> No one threatens me with spite!


Can I threaten you with...

Sprite?

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm online since 1996. I met so many people online in so many different platforms and activities that sometimes it feels like people I once knew through alternate realities. 

His tumbrl account is not active for two years. Another digital ghost in my graveyard


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Can I threaten you with...
> 
> Sprite?




......you're alright Wolf....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 28, 2017)

this guy is the shit
if you wanna drink a bottle that is


join my first attempt at hosting mofos


----------



## Stelios (Jul 28, 2017)

@SinRaven mmm i feel like nights out tomorrow. doing something? Most of people i know either have kids or gone to holidays. Monday last in line in de helling but not sure if you like that type of music


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 28, 2017)

Aries said:


> Ddl bad luck meme curse strikes again.
> 
> At least you got killed with dignity. Not sloth super killing himself in dragonball game. Never forget



Dude its fine. My grip is when Im first to die. I had amazing survivability this game considering what game it was.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 28, 2017)

Olivia said:


> I can help if you still don't know how to do it. (It has been a few years since I've really dabbeled in photoshop, but I think I remember).



Omg Queen of Mafia Olivia is back. Yes sis I need help. I don't use Photoshop though, I use GIMP


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 28, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Dude its fine. My grip is when Im first to die. I had amazing survivability this game considering what game it was.



I was considering redirecting the lynch on you instead of LG for top bantz


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2017)

We should hug it out


----------



## Magic (Jul 28, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> I was considering redirecting the lynch on you instead of LG for top bantz


yo I played that shit like the ace attorney game. Sorry we both got iced like bitches. Maybe next time.


----------



## Magic (Jul 28, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Babysitting is tiring. Also ironic that putting the kids to bed is probably the most tiring part.
> 
> Remind me to never get kids.


don't get pregnant.


----------



## Magic (Jul 28, 2017)

Santi said:


> If you go back about 7+ generations into my ancestry, you wouldn't be wrong


 Spaniards raped Hispaniola.jpeg


----------



## Hero (Jul 29, 2017)

Place your bets. How many players will die day 1


----------



## Franky (Jul 29, 2017)

@Hero you already sent out roles?


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 29, 2017)

Hero said:


> Place your bets. How many players will die day 1



0.


----------



## Didi (Jul 29, 2017)

Stelios said:


> but don't worry you are in my backlog
> 
> right after Superman, Sinraven and Didi though the order may vary




What did I do to you?

I was the one who wanted you revived in the CR game


----------



## Didi (Jul 29, 2017)

well, WW also immediately had the same plan
but I said it first!

our meme magic meters are finely tuned


----------



## Stelios (Jul 29, 2017)

Didi said:


> What did I do to you?
> 
> I was the one who wanted you revived in the CR game



Your behavior at wad's game was spiteful I feel I have to return the sentiment because universe and balance


----------



## Stelios (Jul 29, 2017)

Also you revived me because my role was cool nothing to do with me personally anyway


----------



## Didi (Jul 29, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Also you revived me because my role was cool nothing to do with me personally anyway



Details


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 29, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Also you revived me because my role was cool nothing to do with me personally anyway


Idk about that, I thought it'd be funny if you came back but the reaction was a lot less impactful than I expected

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 29, 2017)

I don't see something wrong, and I'm wondering why~


----------



## Magic (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Jul 29, 2017)

I envy my parents who lived in the 80s in their teens/20s,

Soooo would have loved to be a cocaine cowboy in miami

tearing up the disco


----------



## Magic (Jul 29, 2017)

This is my shadow don't judge me.


----------



## Magic (Jul 29, 2017)

@Aries are you getting any help for favorites? You never responded to my pm.

I will be traveling next weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek

so I probably couldn't help anyway in terms of hosting and shit. :


Someone should help him co-host and organize ability action mumbo jumbo. Or help him make roles, this seems like a lot of shit to put on one host. Unless the dude is manic about the creation process, wtf.


*64 fucking roles.*


Dude send me some and let me help? before I leave the country


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 29, 2017)

I did 63 roles in less than a month for Favorites III. Over half of those probably in just the last week before the game started, eternal procrastinater that I am.

Aries has had 5+ months for a good portion of those roles. Would depend on his creative process I suppose, for me I generally waited for all roles to be locked before I started as my first step was picking the mafia themes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 29, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I did 63 roles in less than a month for Favorites III. Over half of those probably in just the last week before the game started, eternal procrastinater that I am.
> 
> Aries has had 5+ months for a good portion of those roles. Would depend on his creative process I suppose, for me I generally waited for all roles to be locked before I started as my first step was picking the mafia themes.



well hello there


----------



## Stelios (Jul 29, 2017)

I think I found my new monitor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Franky (Jul 29, 2017)

That monitor screams compensation @Stelios


----------



## Magic (Jul 29, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I did 63 roles in less than a month for Favorites III. Over half of those probably in just the last week before the game started, eternal procrastinater that I am.
> 
> Aries has had 5+ months for a good portion of those roles. Would depend on his creative process I suppose, for me I generally waited for all roles to be locked before I started as my first step was picking the mafia themes.



Still a great deal of effort creativity wise.
Plus research for all the fiction he has no idea about.

God bless


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 29, 2017)

Stelios said:


> well hello there


Hello Stelios, how is the family?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 29, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Still a great deal of effort creativity wise.
> Plus research for all the fiction he has no idea about.
> 
> God bless


Aries creates games on a whim at times, you're underestimating what he is capable of. Have faith brother Blacksmoke.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 29, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Hello Stelios, how is the family?



Same ol same ol , thankfully we are all healthy and strong. How's life treating you?


----------



## Magic (Jul 29, 2017)

Yeah, he hosts like a good uh dungeon master.
It's entertaining
and the way abilities clash at times it's like a sandbox for players.

Soooooooooo players will enjoy the game regardless, just don't want him to burn himself out.

Lots of actions etc. to process for 1 man.

but the design process......

I will still worry.


But 

Shame on me for only bringing this up at the last minute.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 29, 2017)

Yo WPK


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 29, 2017)

Stelios said:


> @SinRaven mmm i feel like nights out tomorrow. doing something? Most of people i know either have kids or gone to holidays. Monday last in line in de helling but not sure if you like that type of music


Nah man, I'm taking a chill night tonight. Has been a busy week and another busy one coming.

Never heard of them. What kind of music is it? (2 lazy 4 google)


----------



## Stelios (Jul 29, 2017)

Franky said:


> That monitor screams compensation @Stelios



Dunno man i'm with the same 21' Samsung monitor since 2010. Even though I'm on an i7 gtx 980 build i didn't find any need to actually replace my monitor.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 29, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Same ol same ol , thankfully we are all healthy and strong. How's life treating you?


Quite well, outside of living in the Florida Keys in Summer. Went out to Karaoke last night with my pals, had a blast, got an unexpected lap dance.



RemChu said:


> Yeah, he hosts like a good uh dungeon master.
> It's entertaining
> and the way abilities clash at times it's like a sandbox for players.
> 
> ...


Being a good DM is more difficult than what we hosts do. In any case, I'm well aware of the challenges of hosting Favorites and specifically hosting it solo. 

If he really needs help, he can ask me. I have no preference between being player and being an assistant to the host. 



SinRaven said:


> Yo WPK


Hello Space. Have you found a replacement for Immortal yet?


----------



## Stelios (Jul 29, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Nah man, I'm taking a chill night tonight. Has been a busy week and another busy one coming.
> 
> Never heard of them. What kind of music is it? (2 lazy 4 google)



dear god sinraven never heard of Dio before?
Well he's dead but these guys used to be in his band


----------



## Stelios (Jul 29, 2017)

so anyway ima go see these grandpas now that their heart still beats the bassist from this video is already dead


----------



## Stelios (Jul 29, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Quite well, outside of living in the Florida Keys in Summer. Went out to Karaoke last night with my pals, had a blast, got an unexpected lap dance.



hehe nice one 
unexpected situations, when pleasant, are the best


----------



## Stelios (Jul 29, 2017)

Franky said:


> That monitor screams compensation @Stelios



When I think about it the price of this screen is  not even half of the cash 
I save by being a family man and not going out every weekend


----------



## Franky (Jul 29, 2017)

That family dollar


----------



## Stelios (Jul 29, 2017)

Franky said:


> That family dollar



>dollar 
please
my bonus was in dollars
and i lost a few cash because euro > dollar


----------



## Stelios (Jul 29, 2017)

@Franky I guess lower price in dollar means more exports for US. How is the local economy where you live? Is life-work a constant struggle ? What about the work hours?


----------



## Franky (Jul 29, 2017)

Wtf I'm being interviewed. I'm just a manager at a gas station/convenience store man.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 29, 2017)

Stelios said:


> @Franky I guess lower price in dollar means more exports for US. How is the local economy where you live? Is life-work a constant struggle ? What about the work hours?


Ask one question at a time Shannel


----------



## Stelios (Jul 29, 2017)

Franky said:


> Wtf I'm being interviewed. I'm just a manager at a gas station/convenience store man.




Ahaha I just felt interested in how's life there. If you feel I'm being intrusive don't answer np. I just sometimes genuinely care about the people I interact with here



SinRaven said:


> Ask one question at a time Shannel



But...but.. I have questions


----------



## Hero (Jul 29, 2017)

@Franky They're almost all out. I have a couple (dozen actually) more to send and then we'll be rolling


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 29, 2017)

Coming soon: 25-Player Overwatch Mafia Game by Melodie and I (Role Madness)


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 29, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> Coming soon: 25-Player Overwatch Mafia Game by Melodie and I (Role Madness)


> WAD
> RM


Will this be your revenge for all the games of past?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> > WAD
> > RM
> 
> 
> Will this be your revenge for all the games of past?




Funny enough I started hosting role madness (and most of my dozens of games) were role madness but I have been tilted off the genre ever since my ill-fated LoL game and the consideration that my creative 'escalation' of abilities coupled with Favorites has aggrandized Role Madness on NF to its current clusterfuck state. 

Did you know? That in a Naruto game I hosted, a player once had 17 abilities.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 29, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> Funny enough I started hosting role madness (and most of my dozens of games) were role madness but I have been tilted off the genre ever since my ill-fated LoL game and the consideration that my creative 'escalation' of abilities coupled with Favorites has aggrandized Role Madness on NF to its current clusterfuck state.
> 
> Did you know? That in a Naruto game I hosted, a player once had 17 abilities.


Sweet 
I might've played one of them back when but 2012s such a blur though.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 29, 2017)

I remember that Barney Stinson role which Crugyr showed me a year ago, it also had a lot  of abilities (10+?), lol


----------



## Hero (Jul 29, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I remember that Barney Stinson role which Crugyr showed me a year ago, it also had a lot  of abilities (10+?), lol


Link 

The role sounds familiar


----------



## Franky (Jul 29, 2017)

@Stelios you're good lol. I'm good lol 

@Hero excellent


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 29, 2017)

Hero said:


> Link
> 
> The role sounds familiar



This one ~ 

--------
*Barney Stinson*

*The Bro Code*

*[Article 1][Bros Before Ho's]*- You are immune to the votes and hostile actions of your '3 chosen Bros'*, and each of them secretly have a +1 boost to their Voting Power. (*see Article 17)

*[Article 2][Well, if They're Doing it...]*- You have +1 Voting Power if voting for the same target as at least _two_ of your Bros.

*[Article 4][Brode of Silence I]*- You may not claim or hint your role in thread.

*[Article 12][No Sharing]*- Your abilities may not be stolen or tampered with.

*[Article 13][Always Need a Wingman]*- Each cycle, you may choose one of your Bros to be your wingman. Your wingman bodyguards you at night.

*[Article 14][Brode of Silence II]*- You are never compelled to answer questions or provide information about your Bros.

*[Article 15][Always Be Psyched!...Just Not THAT Psyched]*- You must refrain from capitalizing an entire word in a post, whilst simultaneously making sure you incorporate at least one exclamation mark in a post each day. Failure to comply with Article 15 will result in you being Vote-Silenced for the day.

*[Article 17][Pyramid of Voting]*- Before the game begins, re-arrange all players into a list of your own, placing yourself exactly in the middle, rounding up if necessary. You may only ever vote for players below your name on the list you made. The top 3 names on the list must be male, and are your "Bros" for the game. A new list may only be drafted if there are no more names below yours left in the game.

*[Article 28][Chick Fight!]*- If a female player attacks another female player at night, you will learn of it, as well as a Bro of your choice.

*[Article 34][Devil's Three-way]*- If you are targeted by both a male and a female player at night, you are immune to the actions of the male player.

*[Article 48][Brode of Silence III]*- You may never reveal information you've learned about a female player in the thread. Failure to comply with Article 48 will result in you being permanently Role-Crushed.

*[Article 49][Crippling Pride]*- You may never accept help, donations, or gifts, and are immune to all positive actions from anyone not a Bro.

*[Article 63][Suit Up!]*- Each night, you must protect one of your Bros. If you fail to choose one, it will be chosen for you.

*[Article 72][Not a Bro's Probblem]*- If you or someone else makes a spelling or grammar error, you may not correct it. Failure to comply with Article 72 will result in you being Vote-Silenced for the day.

*[Article 102][Wingman Training]*- One-Shot. Upgrade your current wingman's abilities. (see Article 13)

*[Article 107][Never Leave a Bro Hanging]*- You must do everything in your power to make sure your Bros aren't lynched, even if you know they're guilty.

*[Article 127][It Was Legen- (wait for it...) -Dary!]*- One-Shot. You may choose one mysterious event in a morning's write-up to clear up secretly, and have the host PM your Bros about it. _{Addendum}: You may not reveal information gained this way in the thread. Failure to comply with Article 127's addendum will result in you being permanently Role-Crushed_

*[Article 133][It Wasn't Me]*- The first time you would be lynched, you throw Article 107 in the trash and choose one of your Bros to be lynched instead. _{Addendum}: If your Bros mean too much to you, you may ignore Article 133._

*[Article 145][Bros Aren't Clingy]*- You will not get annoyed or whine if a Bro fails to respond to a post of yours. Ever. Failure to comply with Article 145 will result in you being permanently Role-Crushed. Seriously Bro, _chill_. Also, you are immune to _Charm_.

*[Article 147][Got Your Back, Bro]*- You will always defend a Bro in the thread. Obvious and continuous failure to do so, will result in you being permanently Role-Crushed.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 29, 2017)

He  showed me this one too, it was also pretty cool, lol

------

*Townies Gonna Town

[Let Me Help!]*- Each day, you may choose a player. If that player is Town, give them an extra voting power permanently.

*[Get Your Shit Together, Man]*- Each night, you may choose a player. If that player is Town, and has an attack ability, it will have a 50% chance to fail on Town players for the rest of the game.

*[Spreading The Enthusiasm]*- Each night, you may choose a player and if they are Town, have the mod send them a short message. In it, you may say anything you want.

*[Not On My Watch]*- Your voting power is increased by 1 if you are voting for Mafia, and decreased by 1 if you are voting for Town.

*[I Don't Think So]*- While you are alive, no one may maliciously tamper with write-ups.

*[Truth Meta? I Call Bullshit]*- While you are alive, no one may fool a lie-detector.

*[Keep A Cool Head]*- While you are alive, Townies scan Innocent, no matter what.

*[I Shall Save You!]*- While you are alive, if a Town player is set to be lynched, there is a 50% chance the lynch will simply fail.

*[Just As Bad In My Eyes]*- While you are alive, the voting power of all Indies is decreased by 1.

*[The Pure Are Not To Be Defiled!]*- While you are alive, dead Town players can not be targeted for any reason.

*[Accuracy Is Key]*- While you are alive, Investigative roles may not be re-directed and all Nexus type abilities don't work.

*[I Will Avenge You!]*- Every time a Town player dies or is lynched, your voting power increases by 1 as long as you are voting for Mafia.

*[As Town as a Townie Can Be]*- You are Un-lynchable.

*[Town's Hero]*- One-Shot. Choose a player at any time, and if that player is Mafia or Indie, they are removed from the game.


_---HIDDEN---_

_*[The Hero Town Didn't Want -or- Need]*- None of your abilities work. At all._ ]

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 29, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> _*[The Hero Town Didn't Want -or- Need]*- None of your abilities work. At all._ ]


lul...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 29, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Aries creates games on a whim at times, you're underestimating what he is capable of. Have faith brother Blacksmoke.



 The only thing I question @Aries is his DAMN FOCUS! I CBRO I KNOW YOU HAVE BEEN WORKING ON ANOTHER BASTARD DB MAFIA GAME ALONG WITH FAVORITES!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 29, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> Coming soon: 25-Player Overwatch Mafia Game by Melodie and I (Role Madness)



I admit myself highly dubious....especially after the LOL game....when it comes to you and role madness.


----------



## Aries (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Franky (Jul 29, 2017)

Part of me wants to make my own LoL game.

But I have Undertale 2.0 to work with


----------



## Aries (Jul 29, 2017)

RemChu said:


> @Aries are you getting any help for favorites? You never responded to my pm.
> 
> I will be traveling next weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek
> 
> ...



I'm pretty much free now for 3 weeks, if can't finish roles by the 14th will delay the game till the 21 which will likely be ideal since 7 is my favorite number/hosting the 7th edition of Favorites. August 7, 14,21,28 are the only days I will start the game. Will just treat the game as the usual cr game thing. 

Have a tarot theme in mind for the game, and a mafia team mechanic Marco and I were working on before he left. Its doable the game by myself. But thank you bro for offering your help


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 29, 2017)

Superman said:


> The only thing I question @Aries is his DAMN FOCUS! I CBRO I KNOW YOU HAVE BEEN WORKING ON ANOTHER BASTARD DB MAFIA GAME ALONG WITH FAVORITES!



Believe in Aries


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 29, 2017)

Franky said:


> Part of me wants to make my own LoL game.
> 
> But I have Undertale 2.0 to work with



 Yes, don't split your attention...like someone....



Underworld Broker said:


> Believe in Aries



 Are you telling me that...or yourself?


----------



## Aries (Jul 29, 2017)

Vasto doesn't believe in the Phenom of Mafia hosting. Waiting for your actions to be processed is like waiting for undertaker to get into the ring to wrestle.​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 29, 2017)

Believe in CR who believes in Trollbeard who believes in you


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2017)

Gonna catch em all cuz hes Danny Phantom, gonna catch em all cuz hes Danny Phantom

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 29, 2017)

Too bad we never got to learn what would happen if everyone voted for an apocalypse


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 29, 2017)

Aries said:


> Vasto doesn't believe in the Phenom of Mafia hosting. Waiting for your actions to be processed is like waiting for undertaker to get into the ring to wrestle.​





WAD Prime said:


> Believe in CR who believes in Trollbeard who believes in you



 Yeah ok see ya both side stepped my concerns....making me more concern about your games.


----------



## Aries (Jul 29, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Too bad we never got to learn what would happen if everyone voted for an apocalypse



Will happen in Favorites. Once we hit the Tarot phase of Judgement. Only then can we decide the fate of "The World"


----------



## Stelios (Jul 29, 2017)

Aries said:


> Will happen in Favorites. Once we hit the Tarot phase of Judgement. Only then can we decide the fate of "The World"



We are going to carry that weight


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 29, 2017)

Superman said:


> Are you telling me that...or yourself?



I'm telling you this, I already believe in him, you have to start being more optimistic and believe in him too


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 29, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> He  showed me this one too, it was also pretty cool, lol
> 
> ------
> 
> ...



I remember that role.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 29, 2017)

> was supposed to have a chill Saturday 
> went to chill at a friend's 
> already in all states


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2017)

@Franky I'll sign up for undertale if you sign up for my game


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 29, 2017)

@God @Franky @Stelios @Melodie @WAD Prime @Hero @Aries I'll sign up for your games if you sign up for the Rupaul''s Drag Race game.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 29, 2017)

i thought i had already consented

or was that merely when i went off on a tangent about how i would make a good queen

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 29, 2017)

The latter but I'll autosign you and assign you a good role miss Virginia Assailed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2017)

Just 3... more... people


----------



## Legend (Jul 29, 2017)

I missed that bastard wpk


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 29, 2017)

God said:


> Just 3... more... people



I have to inform you that @Shion is currently busy and probably won't be able to play.


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I have to inform you that @Shion is currently busy and probably won't be able to play.



Yep. I have two slots plus Shion, makes 3. Thanks for the update tho


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 29, 2017)

Legend said:


> I missed that bastard wpk


Hello Legend. The Giants are still better than the Cowboys.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 29, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Hello Legend. The Giants are still better than the Cowboys.


You fool, Eli is a gonna break your heart and Odell is a headcase. Enjoy 2nd Place


----------



## Stelios (Jul 29, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> @God @Franky @Stelios @Melodie @WAD Prime @Hero @Aries I'll sign up for your games if you sign up for the Rupaul''s Drag Race game.



But I don't like drag shows and I already played at a game you were supposed to share some thoughts before you got high


----------



## Stelios (Jul 29, 2017)

Blatant blackmailing 
I trusted you


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 29, 2017)

Legend said:


> You fool, Eli is a gonna break your heart and Odell is a headcase. Enjoy 2nd Place


I believe in Eli...I just have very valid concerns about our O-line still. Brandon Marshall should be able to help with the Odell problem...even as a headcase he is still more talented than anyone on the Cowboys. 

Where we finish in the division matters not so long as we make the playoffs. Though we are a bit more of a home team now than in the past.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 29, 2017)

Your Oline is as porous as a sponge. Zeke says hi 



You guys are always a threat but i want the packers again


----------



## Hero (Jul 29, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> @God @Franky @Stelios @Melodie @WAD Prime @Hero @Aries I'll sign up for your games if you sign up for the Rupaul''s Drag Race game.


Sign me


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 29, 2017)

WPK you are alive!

People at the syndicate wanted to kbow what happened to you btw. I think your MM game got cancelled.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 29, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> WPK you are alive!
> 
> People at the syndicate wanted to kbow what happened to you btw. I think your MM game got cancelled.


Tell them I died and have been reborn.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 29, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm telling you this, I already believe in him, you have to start being more optimistic and believe in him too



N-



.....maybe



SinRaven said:


> > was supposed to have a chill Saturday
> > went to chill at a friend's
> > already in all states



 What happened?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 29, 2017)

Are you gonna play mafia again?


----------



## Legend (Jul 29, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Are you gonna play mafia again?


No he wont


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 29, 2017)

Well he could always come back for Favorites.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 29, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Well he could always come back for Favorites.



Isn't he already signed up for that ? 
Pretty sure he is.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Isn't he already signed up for that ?
> Pretty sure he is.



Not that Favorites.

This one:

here's Azashiro

Spring 2018.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 29, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Not that Favorites.
> 
> This one:
> 
> ...



They don't know how to align the board in the middle?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 29, 2017)

Stelios said:


> They don't know how to align the board in the middle?



They have chaned the layout half a dozen times in the last three months. Difficult times.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 29, 2017)

Actually thanks for leeting me know I need to tell the admins.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 29, 2017)

Oh WPK I haven't found a replacement for Immortal yet 

There are certainly candidates though

We should have a dating show!


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 29, 2017)

Stelios said:


> But I don't like drag shows and I already played at a game you were supposed to share some thoughts before you got high


You like drag shows don't lie it's bad for your karma


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 29, 2017)

Hero said:


> Sign me


Of course


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 29, 2017)

Superman said:


> N-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drinks and weed


----------



## Stelios (Jul 29, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> You like drag shows don't lie it's bad for your karma



ok I lied

I like drag races


----------



## Legend (Jul 29, 2017)

For Shame Space, I believed in you


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 29, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Not that Favorites.
> 
> This one:
> 
> ...



Oh... hadn't seen that. 

> hosting Favourites elsewhere
Shame on you!


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 29, 2017)

Legend said:


> For Shame Space, I believed in you


What did I do this time


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 29, 2017)

Stelios said:


> ok I lied
> 
> I like drag races


Kys


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Oh... hadn't seen that.
> 
> > hosting Favourites elsewhere
> Shame on you!



The magic of favorites needs to be taken to other places that also need it.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 29, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The magic of favorites needs to be taken to other places that also need it.



Well... fine. 
How big are you planning on making it there playerwise ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 29, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Drinks and weed



 Your drink and weed?


----------



## Stelios (Jul 29, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Kys


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 29, 2017)

Superman said:


> Your drink and weed?


No yours


----------



## Legend (Jul 29, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> What did I do this time


What didnt you do


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 29, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Are you gonna play mafia again?


Who knows what the future may hold.



SinRaven said:


> Oh WPK I haven't found a replacement for Immortal yet
> 
> There are certainly candidates though
> 
> We should have a dating show!


Are we the only two left from our gen? We must stick together in these hard times


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2017)

Nah lg is still around


----------



## Stelios (Jul 29, 2017)

IK? what happened to that greek?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 29, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> No yours



 ScumRaven strikes again...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Well... fine.
> How big are you planning on making it there playerwise ?



I've never seen a game with more than 35 players there.

But I think I'm gonna impose a 40p cap.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 29, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Are we the only two left from our gen? We must stick together in these hard times


@Nitty Scott is still here.

But you are the one of my choosing, the one true wolf.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 29, 2017)

Superman said:


> ScumRaven strikes again...


Shut up Scumperman


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 29, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I've never seen a game with more than 35 players there.
> 
> But I think I'm gonna impose a 40p cap.



Well... that's still enough for some craziness to happen.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 29, 2017)

Legend said:


> What didnt you do


Nothing


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 29, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Not that Favorites.
> 
> This one:
> 
> ...


I look forward to seeing your solo attempt at Favorites. I believe in you, sincerely.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 29, 2017)

DDL = TR-8R tbh


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 29, 2017)

Never forget where you grew up lil Didi'El


----------



## Stelios (Jul 29, 2017)

Didi El


----------



## Legend (Jul 29, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Nothing


So you say


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 29, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> @Nitty Scott is still here.
> 
> But you are the one of my choosing, the one true wolf.


I do have a history with Nitty though. He made my DB entry and we've kind of Skyped some stuff...I'm stuck in the middle here. A twink on one side and a twink on the other...what's a wolf to do?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 29, 2017)

That site has been in dire need ot activity lately. It needs a big game like Favorites.

Plus I want to host it again. Just not one with 60 players,


----------



## Stelios (Jul 29, 2017)

time for some Duvel 
and ribbed chips 

I'm not responsible if I love you all 
in a couple of hours


----------



## Stelios (Jul 29, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> That site has been in dire need ot activity lately. It needs a big game like Favorites.
> 
> Plus I want to host it again. Just not one with 60 players,



join my game


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 29, 2017)

Stop opening multiple games at once and I'll consider it.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 29, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Stop opening multiple games at once and I'll consider it.



eh? What do you mean? I never hosted before and i'm planning to do it after whatever is scheduled and hyped


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 29, 2017)

Stelios said:


> eh? What do you mean? I never hosted before and i'm planning to do it after whatever is scheduled and hyped



Oh in that case,

<signs up>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 29, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I do have a history with Nitty though. He made my DB entry and we've kind of Skyped some stuff...I'm stuck in the middle here. A twink on one side and a twink on the other...what's a wolf to do?


I know  

When are we gonna Skype 'some stuff'


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 29, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I do have a history with Nitty though. He made my DB entry and we've kind of Skyped some stuff...I'm stuck in the middle here. A twink on one side and a twink on the other...what's a wolf to do?



He ruined the Hal 9000 role.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 29, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> He ruined the Hal 9000 role.


I don't remember that. Remind me?


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 29, 2017)

Legend said:


> So you say


Oh now I remember what I did!

I beat you in League of Legends!


----------



## Stelios (Jul 29, 2017)

I kicked so much ass in LoL game

until I died


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 29, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Oh now I remember what I did!
> 
> I beat you in League of Legends!



Doesn't everyone do that ?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 29, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I don't remember that. Remind me?



6 players in a QT. Three sleeping. The others are Marco, Nitty and Nevermind.

Nitty and NVM don't post a single time all game.


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2017)

Looks like vanillafia is finally ha'nin


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 29, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I know
> 
> When are we gonna Skype 'some stuff'


I'm ready when you're ready


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 29, 2017)

God said:


> Looks like vanillafia is finally ha'nin



.....are you about to be a dumbass too?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 29, 2017)

Superman do you remember how it feels being not angry ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 29, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Superman do you remember how it feels being not angry ?



No


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2017)

_I_ remember what it was like before the english language was butchered daily.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2017)

Superman said:


> .....are you about to be a dumbass too?



You talkin bout the rampant inactifagging?


----------



## Stelios (Jul 29, 2017)

Superman said:


> No


Which in case you forgot no diffed the man...


----------



## Hero (Jul 29, 2017)

God said:


> Looks like vanillafia is finally ha'nin


We did it 

Also god father get

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 29, 2017)

God said:


> You talkin bout the rampant inactifagging?



Yes from like a fourth of signed up players.



Stelios said:


> Which in case you forgot no diffed the man...



Maybe...bitch


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 29, 2017)

Law said:


> _I_ remember what it was like before the english language was butchered daily.


The British would say we have butchered it for the past 100 years or so.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 29, 2017)

God said:


> What am I supposed to do about that



Cut out players...cut down roles...live with it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 29, 2017)

Law said:


> _I_ remember what it was like before the english language was butchered daily.



 Progress always has casualties.


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2017)

Superman said:


> Cut out players...cut down roles...live with it.



There's no way in hell im courting down on the roles. That's what makes this game _this game_.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 29, 2017)

God said:


> There's no way in hell im courting down on the roles. That's what makes this game _this game_.



 Pride...I understand. I hope you have replacements handy then...and be prepared for disappoint.


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2017)

Superman said:


> Pride...I understand. I hope you have replacements handy then...and be prepared for disappoint.



Yeah. I don't see how that's pride though, I simply created the game for all the roles to be played in conjunction. I'm not just being stubborn for the sake of being stubborn.


----------



## Araragi (Jul 29, 2017)

tbf it really hurts having to cut down your own roles. Sucks when niggs inactifag and the role goes to waste. Besides being bored/too lazy for mafia, I haven't been playing cuz I'd probably end up inactifagging and wasting a role anyways. 

My usual meta tbf

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Araragi (Jul 29, 2017)

I also tend to forget about this place since it's all the way at the bottom


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2017)

@Hero whens your game start


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 29, 2017)

Just make more realistic game setups.

If you want to host anything with more than 35 players it better be a big event or have a consistent plan for grabbing players from elsewhere.

Don't blame this forum if you can't find 50 people to play your niche project.

And if you try to fix it by leaving sign ups open for half a year, don't get mad when the inevitable inactivity happens. Nobody is obligated to be active in NF forever.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 29, 2017)

To be fair Cubey's player list doesn't look that bad.

But yeah be prepared to modkill half a dozen players at least.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 29, 2017)

Hero's player list looks trickier tho.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 29, 2017)

I can't wait to do hxh II: Kakin Royal Deathmatch


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 29, 2017)

im gonna be town in a modkill fiesta in cubeys game i can feel it man


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 29, 2017)

I want Lucifer or necromancer so bad


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> I want Lucifer or necromancer so bad



Damn 

Now I'm gonna feel bad if you dont get it when I RNG the roles

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 29, 2017)

@Dr. White have you seen the latest HxH chapter?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 29, 2017)

ending made me all hype for the next chapter, wew lad


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 29, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Dr. White have you seen the latest HxH chapter?


You know it! Amazing and tense arc for sure


----------



## poutanko (Jul 29, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Dr. White have you seen the latest HxH chapter?


Color it, that panel

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 29, 2017)

wtf says blocked domain....

I'll just google, ty though


----------



## poutanko (Jul 29, 2017)

RemChu said:


> wtf says blocked domain....
> 
> I'll just google, ty though


 how...??? should be readms. net


----------



## Olivia (Jul 29, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Omg Queen of Mafia Olivia is back. Yes sis I need help. I don't use Photoshop though, I use GIMP


I haven't used GIMP, but I'll at least tell you my method.

I first set the stroke to white, to the inside, and to the range of 2. This is how my Avatar would look after that:


Then I make and define a pattern that is only 2x2 pixels big. It has two black pixels in the top left and bottom right squares, while being completely transparent (or you can make it white) in the bottom left and top right squares.


Then I set a new stroke on the image to be one pixel wide, with set the stroke as the pattern above, which should make it look like this:

I feel there are probably better ways to get the dotted border, but that's just my method. (I have no idea if you can do it in GIMP or not)



Legend said:


> Aww i missed @Olivia


rip

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 29, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Color it, that panel



Have to catch up with coloring most/all Rindou panels first

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2017)

Nice to see you, @Olivia and @WolfPrinceKiba 

More people should start coming back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Jul 29, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Have to catch up with coloring most/all Rindou panels first


but...but... 
want to use it as my avy

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 29, 2017)

Olivia said:


> rip


Cold Blooded


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 29, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> ending made me all hype for the next chapter, wew lad



It's pretty good but I wanna see princes dieing already.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 29, 2017)

Sorry @Stelios I went drinking anyway. Wasn't the plan, but I have zero self control when drunk.  

Meet up again soon k


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 29, 2017)

It's about time that ze other dutchies join the party tbh

@Mr. Waffles, @Didi and @Chaos!!


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 29, 2017)

Damn Stelios you just got shanked mate


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 29, 2017)

Didi is dutch too?

What is wrong with this country?

You guys don't have that many people.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 29, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> It's about time that ze other dutchies join the party tbh
> 
> @Mr. Waffles, @Didi and @Chaos!!



>.>



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Didi is dutch too?
> 
> What is wrong with this country?
> 
> You guys don't have that many people.



Apparently, we do.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 30, 2017)

I thought waffles was scandanavian?

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 30, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> I thought waffles was scandanavian?



What I am depends on who you ask it seems.


----------



## Araragi (Jul 30, 2017)

woah olivia is alive

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Olivia (Jul 30, 2017)

Senjou said:


> woah olivia is alive


Not familiar with this person named "Senjou". I assume that this person has had a name change.


----------



## Araragi (Jul 30, 2017)

Olivia said:


> Not familiar with this person named "Senjou". I assume that this person has had a name change.


idek if you remember my old names

NatsuDragneel/Aladdin/Josuke


----------



## Olivia (Jul 30, 2017)

Nah I definitly remember both names Natsu and Aladdin. Good to see you again.


----------



## Legend (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Legend (Jul 30, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Oh now I remember what I did!
> 
> I beat you in League of Legends!


like 6 years ago


Mr. Waffles said:


> Doesn't everyone do that ?


Actually no

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Jul 30, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> It's about time that ze other dutchies join the party tbh
> 
> @Mr. Waffles, @Didi and @Chaos!!




if you pay for my traintickets, maybe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hero (Jul 30, 2017)

God said:


> @Hero whens your game start


Monday 6am CST. 48 Day phase

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 30, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Sorry @Stelios I went drinking anyway. Wasn't the plan, but I have zero self control when drunk.
> 
> Meet up again soon k



keke np I got some booze and weed and watched a movie with waifu



SinRaven said:


> It's about time that ze other dutchies join the party tbh
> 
> @Mr. Waffles, @Didi and @Chaos!!



Waffles is antisocial , Didi is a boer maybe if we go to a dierentuin he'll join us  but Chaos is a viable choice indeed.
Tell @Chaos how we met in a church, full of  men.



Dr. White said:


> Damn Stelios you just got shanked mate



np np I dodged a massive headache today


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 30, 2017)

Law said:


> Nice to see you, @Olivia and @WolfPrinceKiba
> 
> More people should start coming back.


Thank you Eddy-sensei. Now we just need my nakama @Marco back. I would balk from the clusterfuck involved with helping Aries make Favorites too, we would welcome you back with open arms regardless.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 30, 2017)

You  think that's why Marco left?

I would think it was some real life "this place is taking too much of my time" issue.


----------



## Didi (Jul 30, 2017)

Stelios said:


> keke np I got some booze and weed and watched a movie with waifu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pretty sure I party harder than  you m80


----------



## Chaos (Jul 30, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> It's about time that ze other dutchies join the party tbh
> 
> @Mr. Waffles, @Didi and @Chaos!!



I'm up

Jobless and bored anyway


----------



## Stelios (Jul 30, 2017)

Didi said:


> pretty sure I party harder than  you m80



Oh I'm sure you do  
Farmer boys are well known alcoholics

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 30, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Oh I'm sure you do
> Farmer boys are well known alcoholics


I'm a farm boy  and I don't  drink

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'm a farm boy  and I don't  drink



you stereotype breaker you


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 30, 2017)

Stelios said:


> you stereotype breaker you


I break a lot of stereotypes

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 30, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You  think that's why Marco left?
> 
> I would think it was some real life "this place is taking too much of my time" issue.


It was a joke, though I can see now that I should have used a smiley to better convey tone.

@Olivia : Parenting getting any easier? Mia should be near three by now if I remember times correctly...which I'm probably not.


----------



## Didi (Jul 30, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Oh I'm sure you do
> Farmer boys are well known alcoholics



when did you get it into your daft head that I am a farmer though


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 30, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> It's about time that ze other dutchies join the party tbh
> 
> @Mr. Waffles, @Didi and @Chaos!!



 Waffles is Dutch!?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 30, 2017)

Superman said:


> Waffles is Dutch!?



do tell what did you think he was?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 30, 2017)

I've left a forum without warning once so I can kind of get Marco if that's why he did it.

I just realized the place was consuming my life. Then one day after I made a rant with some dude about football, I used that as an excuse to never come back and apologize, and thus leave the forum forever.

I suppose Marco is more classy than me. But all you need is an epiphany, a resolution, and you never log in again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 30, 2017)

Stelios said:


> do tell what did you think he was?



 German


----------



## Aries (Jul 30, 2017)

Marco will return, likely as Favorites comes to a end. Ole CR reveals he was a player in the game all along as Marco appears revealing he was the man behind the man. The true host of Favorites. 11/10 ending , players are sent into a coma out of shock. Vasto becomes a pastor, Didi becomes a Role Madness junkie, CR becomes mod of the mafia section

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 3


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 30, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I've left a forum without warning once so I can kind of get Marco if that's why he did it.
> 
> I just realized the place was consuming my life. Then one day after I made a rant with some dude about football, I used that as an excuse to never come back and apologize, and thus leave the forum forever.
> 
> I suppose Marco is more classy than me. But all you need is an epiphany, a resolution, and you never log in again.


I've almost reached that point multiple times here and have done it with other forums. If Marco felt he needed a fast breakaway from this place so that he can move on with his life, I'm perfectly fine with his choice. I will miss him but I'd prefer him to be happy than be stuck here.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 30, 2017)

poutanko said:


> but...but...
> want to use it as my avy



Hmm.. if we get no Chrollo in next chapter I could actually think about coloring it soon 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's pretty good but I wanna see princes dieing already.



Be patient, the fun is gonna start soon, heh

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 30, 2017)

Before Favorites start I'm gonna ask everybody to pm me a number. The number selected will determine your minor arcana. Whether your suit is that of Pentacles, Cups, Wands or Swords along with your tarot card.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 30, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Hmm.. if we get no Chrollo in next chapter I could actually think about coloring it soon
> 
> 
> 
> Be patient, the fun is gonna start soon, heh



You mean after the next hiatus


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> Before Favorites start I'm gonna ask everybody to pm me a number. The number selected will determine your minor arcana. Whether your suit is that of Pentacles, Cups, Wands or Swords along with your tarot card.


Now or later

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Now or later



When ever you want to send me the number of your choice. First come first serve

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> When ever you want to send me the number of your choice. First come first serve


Done

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> Before Favorites start I'm gonna ask everybody to pm me a number. The number selected will determine your minor arcana. Whether your suit is that of Pentacles, Cups, Wands or Swords along with your tarot card.



Fill in the blanks: 
Pick a number From ... to ...


----------



## Aries (Jul 30, 2017)

1-10 is number choices


----------



## Hero (Jul 30, 2017)

Actually starting on July 31st is pissing me off. August 1st. Same time


----------



## Franky (Jul 30, 2017)

>Starting my day off
>Pushing back to first day back at work
>gg


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 30, 2017)

Franky said:


> >Starting my day off
> >Pushing back to first day back at work
> >gg



I know the feeling.

Luckily, I have 3 weeks off from work.


----------



## Franky (Jul 30, 2017)

Fuck you what kind of business hires someone named @Mr. Waffles


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 30, 2017)

Franky said:


> Fuck you what kind of business hires someone named @Mr. Waffles



A waffle house ?
Idunno.

I'm just a simple factory worker. 
That has 3 weeks off from work.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 30, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> A waffle house ?
> Idunno.
> 
> I'm just a simple factory worker.
> That has 3 weeks off from work.


I always knew you were an elf

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I always knew you were an elf



I.. don't get it.

Reactions: Ningen 2


----------



## Franky (Jul 30, 2017)

@fucking everyone

There's an Undertale Collector's Addition coming out in December
It has a musical Locket
And a collector's case
And
And 
And
I need it.
Someone buy it for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 30, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I.. don't get it.


Santa's factory

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Santa's factory



Oh... I get it, but it's dumb.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 30, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Oh... I get it, but it's dumb.


What does that say about you then when you missed it the first time?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> What does that say about you then when you missed it the first time?



That I'm dumber.


----------



## Aries (Jul 30, 2017)

Ole CR shall be sending out roles today for Favorites. Why wait to finish all the roles and then do it, when can do it as finish them up


----------



## Tiger (Jul 30, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Thank you Eddy-sensei. Now we just need my nakama @Marco back. I would balk from the clusterfuck involved with helping Aries make Favorites too, we would welcome you back with open arms regardless.





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You  think that's why Marco left?
> 
> I would think it was some real life "this place is taking too much of my time" issue.



He literally left in the middle of a conversation, lol. If it was premeditated-- I applaud his acting.

I'm guessing he just had an epiphany like DDL said, and decided he had better things to do in real life.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> Ole CR shall be sending out roles today for Favorites. Why wait to finish all the roles and then do it, when can do it as finish them up


You know who you need to assign me (awkwardly points towards my avatar), then we'll be even from DBZ 2


----------



## Legend (Jul 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> Ole CR shall be sending out roles today for Favorites. Why wait to finish all the roles and then do it, when can do it as finish them up


DONT FUCK THIS UP


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 30, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You mean after the next hiatus



My optimism is sometimes taking over, but i still hope we'll get more than 10 chapters this year

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 30, 2017)

Maybe he is roleplaying his avatar and left like Ragnar did....


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> Ole CR shall be sending out roles today for Favorites. Why wait to finish all the roles and then do it, when can do it as finish them up


You on some Hero logic right now...


----------



## Stelios (Jul 30, 2017)

Are icons and favs happening together ?


----------



## Aries (Jul 30, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Are icons and favs happening together ?



Nope, Favorites will happen likely in August 21, goes well with my favorite number 7. Plus not sure how long his game will be so if it ends earlier then gives some cool down. Sending out roles as already got a idea on how the game structure is going to go.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 30, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Are icons and favs happening together ?


Aries has hopes that he will one day win the jackpot, so he will only start the game on multiples of 7. He mentioned the 14th as the earliest, so if Icons last more than two weeks they'll be happening simultaneously. I would be very disappointed in Hero if his game wasn't clusterfuck enough to end in less than two weeks.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> Ole CR shall be sending out roles today for Favorites. Why wait to finish all the roles and then do it, when can do it as finish them up



but wouldn't that mean anyone who signs up after that is sorta guaranteed not to be Mafia 

I mean I guess you can leave spots open on the mafia teams but still


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 30, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> but wouldn't that mean anyone who signs up after that is sorta guaranteed not to be Mafia
> 
> I mean I guess you can leave spots open on the mafia teams but still


Signups are closed aren't they?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Olivia (Jul 30, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> It was a joke, though I can see now that I should have used a smiley to better convey tone.
> 
> @Olivia : Parenting getting any easier? Mia should be near three by now if I remember times correctly...which I'm probably not.



I figure this may as well be the place to say it publically.

I've only told one other member on NF for quite a while, mainly because it hurt me even just to think about it, but considering it's been over a year I should probably just put it out there and try to let my life move on. She passed away in June of 2016. I really don't want to go into the details as to why or how, but after that I was in a dark place for quite a while. Regardless, over the past few months I've sort of found a new balance in my life. I can't describe how much I miss her, how much I'd go through to get her back, but I can't. With that said, I feel like I'm finally back to a status quo; it's still extremely painful, but I can focus a bit on my own life again.

Regardless, I feel a bit better about putting this out there. Because sometimes within the past year when I'd randomly show up, people would ask me how she's doing and I just couldn't manage to type it out.

I don't think we're planning on having another child anytime soon, I think we just need time to breath and see where life takes us.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 14 | Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2017)

Olivia said:


> I figure this may as well be the place to say it publically.
> 
> I've only told one other member on NF for quite a while, mainly because it hurt me even just to think about it, but considering it's been over a year I should probably just put it out there and try to let my life move on. She passed away in June of 2016. I really don't want to go into the details as to why or how, but after that I was in a dark place for quite a while. Regardless, over the past few months I've sort of found a new balance in my life. I can't describe how much I miss her, how much I'd go through to get her back, but I can't. With that said, I feel like I'm finally back to a status quo; it's still extremely painful, but I can focus a bit on my own life again.
> 
> ...



Not sure what to say to that. Thanks for sharing that.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 30, 2017)

Olivia said:


> I figure this may as well be the place to say it publically.
> 
> I've only told one other member on NF for quite a while, mainly because it hurt me even just to think about it, but considering it's been over a year I should probably just put it out there and try to let my life move on. She passed away in June of 2016. I really don't want to go into the details as to why or how, but after that I was in a dark place for quite a while. Regardless, over the past few months I've sort of found a new balance in my life. I can't describe how much I miss her, how much I'd go through to get her back, but I can't. With that said, I feel like I'm finally back to a status quo; it's still extremely painful, but I can focus a bit on my own life again.
> 
> ...



I am deeply sorry for your loss, a parent outliving their child is always the most tragic of life's occurrences.

However.

I solemnly nod my head in approval, because you are not letting it defeat you, and you will use this event in your life to build your character. Good. Become strong, my dear friend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 30, 2017)

Olivia said:


> I figure this may as well be the place to say it publically.
> 
> I've only told one other member on NF for quite a while, mainly because it hurt me even just to think about it, but considering it's been over a year I should probably just put it out there and try to let my life move on. She passed away in June of 2016. I really don't want to go into the details as to why or how, but after that I was in a dark place for quite a while. Regardless, over the past few months I've sort of found a new balance in my life. I can't describe how much I miss her, how much I'd go through to get her back, but I can't. With that said, I feel like I'm finally back to a status quo; it's still extremely painful, but I can focus a bit on my own life again.
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss Olivia, Im sure all of us share that sentiment. 

May the future be even brighter for you and your family


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 30, 2017)

Sorry for your loss.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Olivia (Jul 30, 2017)

God said:


> Not sure what to say to that. Thanks for sharing that.



It's alright, I can completely understand not being able to respond to something like that. I feel sort of bad for making this thread take on a sour note. Thank you for being receptive. 



WAD Prime said:


> I am deeply sorry for your loss, a parent outliving their child is always the most tragic of life's occurrences.
> 
> However.
> 
> I solemnly nod my head in approval, because you are not letting it defeat you, and you will use this event in your life to build your character. Good. Become strong, my dear friend.



Thank's WAD. Truth be told, I did almost let it defeat me. It was probably the lowest I've ever gotten. Regardless though, I definitly agree, I think we're coming out of this stronger and ready to hit the world harder than we ever have before. 



Legend said:


> Sorry for your loss Olivia, Im sure all of us share that sentiment.
> 
> May the future be even brighter for you and your family



Thank you Legend, the condolences mean a lot but I'm with you on that sentiment: to a brighter future for not only my family, but for everyone who has supported us throughout this journey (including all of you ).

@Dragon D. Luffy thank you, it honestly mean the world to me.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 30, 2017)

Olivia said:


> I figure this may as well be the place to say it publically.
> 
> I've only told one other member on NF for quite a while, mainly because it hurt me even just to think about it, but considering it's been over a year I should probably just put it out there and try to let my life move on. She passed away in June of 2016. I really don't want to go into the details as to why or how, but after that I was in a dark place for quite a while. Regardless, over the past few months I've sort of found a new balance in my life. I can't describe how much I miss her, how much I'd go through to get her back, but I can't. With that said, I feel like I'm finally back to a status quo; it's still extremely painful, but I can focus a bit on my own life again.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2017)

Olivia said:


> I feel sort of bad for making this thread take on a sour note.



Dont be ridiculous

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Psychic (Jul 30, 2017)

Is Marco alive?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 30, 2017)

Psychic said:


> Is Marco alive?



Sources say he is.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 30, 2017)

Sources who are in league with necromancers, if you ask me. 

Source(rers), tbh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 30, 2017)

Fight me over chip memory specs, I got two of these bad babies :



> DIMM #         1
> Memory type     DDR3
> Module format     UDIMM
> Manufacturer (ID)   G.Skill (7F7F7F7FCD0000000000)
> ...


----------



## Aries (Jul 30, 2017)

I am Mafia
~Marcos last message

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 30, 2017)

> didn't get 2 favorites roles yet


I thought we had something special Aries

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 30, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> but wouldn't that mean anyone who signs up after that is sorta guaranteed not to be Mafia
> 
> I mean I guess you can leave spots open on the mafia teams but still




Sign ups are closed atm


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2017)

FEEEEEL IT AAALL
FEEEEEL IT ALL AGAIN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> > didn't get 2 favorites roles yet
> 
> 
> I thought we had something special Aries



Patience my padawan, those who believe are always rewarded


----------



## Stelios (Jul 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> I am Mafia
> ~Marcos last message



and the last name he wrote was Psychic's and it was April the first

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> Patience my padawan, those who believe are always rewarded


I follow the religion of Aries

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 30, 2017)

Olivia said:


> Thank you Legend, the condolences mean a lot but I'm with you on that sentiment: to a brighter future for not only my family, but for everyone who has supported us throughout this journey (including all of you ).


Aww you sweet lady


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> I am Mafia
> ~Marcos last message



Nah we all know it was [vote lynch DDL]


----------



## Aries (Jul 30, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Nah we all know it was [vote lynch DDL]



You think I'm just gonna sit there and let you lynch me Marco? ~Dragon D. Luffy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 30, 2017)

I'm going to fuck you till you love me...^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)~Vasto last message to Marco or anyone on his spite list

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 30, 2017)

Black sails has been a blast. Entering season 3. Anyone here watch it ?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 30, 2017)

Olivia said:


> I figure this may as well be the place to say it publically.
> 
> I've only told one other member on NF for quite a while, mainly because it hurt me even just to think about it, but considering it's been over a year I should probably just put it out there and try to let my life move on. She passed away in June of 2016. I really don't want to go into the details as to why or how, but after that I was in a dark place for quite a while. Regardless, over the past few months I've sort of found a new balance in my life. I can't describe how much I miss her, how much I'd go through to get her back, but I can't. With that said, I feel like I'm finally back to a status quo; it's still extremely painful, but I can focus a bit on my own life again.
> 
> ...


That is heartbreaking. I'm glad you found the strength to move on with your life...it is no easy feat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Olivia (Jul 30, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> That is heartbreaking. I'm glad you found the strength to move on with your life...it is no easy feat.


Thanks WPK. I don't necissarily believe time heals all wounds, but finding a place of acceptance does take time and patience (with yourself).


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 30, 2017)

Olivia said:


> I figure this may as well be the place to say it publically.
> 
> I've only told one other member on NF for quite a while, mainly because it hurt me even just to think about it, but considering it's been over a year I should probably just put it out there and try to let my life move on. She passed away in June of 2016. I really don't want to go into the details as to why or how, but after that I was in a dark place for quite a while. Regardless, over the past few months I've sort of found a new balance in my life. I can't describe how much I miss her, how much I'd go through to get her back, but I can't. With that said, I feel like I'm finally back to a status quo; it's still extremely painful, but I can focus a bit on my own life again.
> 
> ...



Sorry for your loss

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Jul 30, 2017)

@Olivia no words properly convey the feelings I have at the moment, so a virtual hug will have to suffice.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Firaea (Jul 31, 2017)

Olivia said:


> I figure this may as well be the place to say it publically.
> 
> I've only told one other member on NF for quite a while, mainly because it hurt me even just to think about it, but considering it's been over a year I should probably just put it out there and try to let my life move on. She passed away in June of 2016. I really don't want to go into the details as to why or how, but after that I was in a dark place for quite a while. Regardless, over the past few months I've sort of found a new balance in my life. I can't describe how much I miss her, how much I'd go through to get her back, but I can't. With that said, I feel like I'm finally back to a status quo; it's still extremely painful, but I can focus a bit on my own life again.
> 
> ...



>.>

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## poutanko (Jul 31, 2017)

Olivia said:


> It's alright, I can completely understand not being able to respond to something like that. I feel sort of bad for making this thread take on a sour note. Thank you for being receptive.


You're not making this thread take on a sour note. It's a painful thing you had to face and you keep everything to yourself for a really long time. There's nothing wrong with you finally want to say it. I can't imagine how painful and heavy it was

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 31, 2017)

You cringe you lose challenge

I lasted until 3:18


----------



## Hero (Jul 31, 2017)

@Law how long is Cubey banned lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 31, 2017)

ima guess 24 hours, prolly 3 max i think 

some dumb chatterbox shenanigans


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 31, 2017)

RemChu said:


> You cringe you lose challenge
> 
> I lasted until 3:18



I got bored after 20 seconds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 31, 2017)

Olivia said:


> It's alright, I can completely understand not being able to respond to something like that. I feel sort of bad for making this thread take on a sour note. Thank you for being receptive.


You're part of this community, and among friends. My condolences, nothing I can say can help ease the pain, but thank you for sharing something so intimate. We as a community can celebrate together and mourn together. To support a brother or sister in times of trouble, is what it means to be a friend, and a human being. 

Take it one day at a time, as I'm sure you have been...

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 31, 2017)

Wait so both hero and cuberts game starts next Monday right 

looks like this is a Mafia break week


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 31, 2017)

oh well me and @Melodie will start working on roles for the OW game and have sign ups by the weekend and have it slated to start sometime after favorites I imagine


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 31, 2017)

Hero said:


> @Law how long is Cubey banned lol





WAD Prime said:


> ima guess 24 hours, prolly 3 max i think
> 
> some dumb chatterbox shenanigans



got clarification on this

it's a 3 day ban so another 2 days I guess


----------



## Aries (Jul 31, 2017)

What's a shitposting king to a God?
What's a God to a non-believer?
Who don't believe in anything?
Will he get unbanned in time? 
Alright alright no church in the chatterbox


----------



## Stelios (Jul 31, 2017)

God is forgiving
root is not


----------



## Aries (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Jul 31, 2017)

This is fun
watching anime I would never watch otherwise


----------



## Magic (Jul 31, 2017)

Naisu school uniform pogchamp


----------



## Araragi (Jul 31, 2017)

Lmao I never finished akashic records but yeh the school uniforms are hella lewd


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 31, 2017)

Olivia said:


> I figure this may as well be the place to say it publically.
> 
> I've only told one other member on NF for quite a while, mainly because it hurt me even just to think about it, but considering it's been over a year I should probably just put it out there and try to let my life move on. She passed away in June of 2016. I really don't want to go into the details as to why or how, but after that I was in a dark place for quite a while. Regardless, over the past few months I've sort of found a new balance in my life. I can't describe how much I miss her, how much I'd go through to get her back, but I can't. With that said, I feel like I'm finally back to a status quo; it's still extremely painful, but I can focus a bit on my own life again.
> 
> ...



 I am sorry for your loss, happy that it had not killed you.  I hope being here and seeing all of these jackasses helps you in some way. Case in point.



Psychic said:


> Is Marco alive?



 You are still alive!?



Aries said:


> I'm going to fuck you till you love me...^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)~Vasto last message to Marco or anyone on his spite list



 Shut up, I killed Marco so bad that I broke his spirit and forced him to retirement. Just like that mongrel santi is contemplating.



RemChu said:


> You cringe you lose challenge
> 
> I lasted until 3:18



 I want to physically assault you for posting this. I only lasted 15 seconds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 31, 2017)

It's LGBT week at work. I went to the bar and asked for a rainbow cake with my coffee. They didn't have. Motherfuckers

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 31, 2017)

Stelios said:


> It's LGBT week at work. I went to the bar and asked for a rainbow cake with my coffee. They didn't have. Motherfuckers



 You should drown them until they correct that mistake.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 31, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> Wait so both hero and cuberts game starts next Monday right
> 
> looks like this is a Mafia break week


Pretty sure Hero said the 1st of August (tomorrow), unless he changed it again


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 31, 2017)

O


----------



## Stelios (Jul 31, 2017)

Superman said:


> You should drown them until they correct that mistake.



When I was  12 years old I biked more than 17 khms chasing a rainbow. I was back at home about two hours later than usual. My mom kicked my ass so hard.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 31, 2017)

Stelios said:


> When I was  12 years old I biked more than 17 khms chasing a rainbow. I was back at home about two hours later than usual. My mom kicked my ass so hard.



seems like you haven't found the gold at the end of the rainbow, it could've saved your ass


----------



## Stelios (Jul 31, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> seems like you haven't found the gold at the end of the rainbow, it could've saved your ass



That rainbow bastard... Kept moving further away the more I biked


----------



## Hero (Jul 31, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Pretty sure Hero said the 1st of August (tomorrow), unless he changed it again


It will. I hadn't no idea I worked today at 6 .


----------



## Hero (Jul 31, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> got clarification on this
> 
> it's a 3 day ban so another 2 days I guess


Damn Cubert


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 31, 2017)

Haven't seen such a great Tokyo Ghoul chap in a while.


----------



## Legend (Jul 31, 2017)

I retired Marco permanently, like Goldberg retired Bret Hart


----------



## Aries (Jul 31, 2017)

Form Trolltron!

Yeeeaah

YEAAAAAAAAAAAH

HARD WORK

Point to the easy work then->


----------



## Legend (Jul 31, 2017)

Rolling around at the speed of sound,
Got places to go, gotta follow my rainbow.
Can't stick around, have to keep moving on,
Guess what lies ahead, only one way to find out!
Must keep on moving ahead,
No time for guessing, follow my plan instead.
Trusting in what you can't see,
Take my lead I'll set you free.

Follow me, set me free,
Trust me and we will escape from the city.
I'll make it through, follow me.
Follow me, set me free,
Trust me and we will escape from the city.
I'll make it through prove it to you.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2017)

Cubey died as he lived, bitching on the internet with weebs.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 1, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Cubey died as he lived, bitching on the internet with weebs.


may he rip in pieces, for 2 more days

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> may he rip in pieces, for 2 more days


And on the third day he rose again.... to get lynched at the end of the dayphase.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 1, 2017)

Platinum said:


> And on the third day he rose again.... to get lynched at the end of the dayphase.


Would be nostalgic to d1 cubey in iconics

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2017)

It is a proud tradition for a reason. Lynching Cubey provides: fun and a sense of comradely, memes, and pleases Huitzilopochtli, the Aztec god of War, assuring that the sun does not go out and we have a bountiful harvest.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Aries (Aug 1, 2017)

Haven't seen cubey get lynched day one in eons. Those were the days, he was like the hurricane trying to chokeslam Steve Austin and triple h at the same time. Bless his soul for trying against the odds


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 1, 2017)

He got D1 lynched a few months ago.

He was Godfather.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 1, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> He got D1 lynched a few months ago.
> 
> He was Godfather.


That Bleach game

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2017)

Classic Cubey.


----------



## Legend (Aug 1, 2017)

That scamp


----------



## Franky (Aug 1, 2017)

@Hero start your Mafia game in like 7 hours or so at 7:30 Central and I will adore you


----------



## Legend (Aug 1, 2017)

5 hours 20 mins


----------



## Hero (Aug 1, 2017)

Franky said:


> @Hero start your Mafia game in like 7 hours or so at 7:30 Central and I will adore you


Why lol


----------



## Franky (Aug 1, 2017)

Hero said:


> Why lol



Cause that's when I'm normally home from work


----------



## Hero (Aug 1, 2017)

I'll wait then. More sleep for me.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 1, 2017)

@Hero

Wheres mah game


----------



## Hero (Aug 1, 2017)

The game has arrived  @Dragon D. Luffy 

How do I increase my PM list without dividing my phase alerts into two PM conversations? @Law

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Franky (Aug 1, 2017)

Hero said:


> The game has arrived  @Dragon D. Luffy
> 
> How do I increase my PM list without dividing my phase alerts into two PM conversations? @Law



Something about being a member of the trading post section or user group or something like that I believe


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 1, 2017)

Franky said:


> Something about being a member of the trading post section or user group or something like that I believe



User groups still exist?


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 1, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> User groups still exist?


Yeah but think you gotta msg an admin and hope they see it to upgrade you nowadays.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Franky (Aug 1, 2017)

Yea I'm in the Trading Post group, had to for Undertale Mafia


----------



## Tiger (Aug 1, 2017)

Hero said:


> The game has arrived  @Dragon D. Luffy
> 
> How do I increase my PM list without dividing my phase alerts into two PM conversations? @Law





Franky said:


> Something about being a member of the trading post section or user group or something like that I believe



@Reznor


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 1, 2017)

@Nello


----------



## Reznor (Aug 1, 2017)

I upped Senior Member to 55 for now since I don't have too much time for the next few hours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Aug 1, 2017)

@poutanko

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 1, 2017)

Reznor said:


> I upped Senior Member to 55 for now since I don't have too much time for the next few hours.


Can you make me a senior  

I'm pretty elderly

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Can you make me a senior
> 
> I'm pretty elderly



You need few more hundreds years before you become elderly you are still far from there


----------



## poutanko (Aug 1, 2017)

@Didi

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 1, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> You need few more hundreds years before you become elderly you are still far from there


I've regenerated countless times my real age is out of this world

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Aug 1, 2017)

@Underworld Broker

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Aug 1, 2017)

@WAD Prime


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## poutanko (Aug 1, 2017)

Tfw you can post emoticon freely  ~ (˵ ﾟヮﾟ˵)


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I've regenerated countless times my real age is out of this world



EXTERMINATE EXTERMINATE EXTERMINATE


----------



## poutanko (Aug 1, 2017)

@Hachibi

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Aug 1, 2017)

@Superman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 1, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> EXTERMINATE EXTERMINATE EXTERMINATE

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Aug 1, 2017)

@Mr. Waffles

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## Jeroen (Aug 1, 2017)

poutanko said:


> @Mr. Waffles

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 1, 2017)

I should catch up to last season, in preparation for the lady boner  lesbo doctor

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I should catch up to last season, in preparation for the lady boner  lesbo doctor



I am behind with like 2 seasons or something lol like i last watched when the doc last changed lol like end of  s9 or something. I should catch up one of these days too.

So what's up Wolfy how are you


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 1, 2017)

@poutanko Punny bunny show me the money with the honey inside the gummy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 1, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> I am behind with like 2 seasons or something lol like i last watched when the doc last changed lol like end of  s9 or something. I should catch up one of these days too.
> 
> So what's up Wolfy how are you


I lost interest when Clara left as companion... don't like Bill (hell nobody fucking liked Bill, first time a companion left before the Doctor... 1 season  ) the whole season up to Clara leaving was pretty damn good. The ending was hit or miss cause of some details, kinda bullshit but for the most part it's alright. Finishing this season with Bill will be a pain cause she's apparently hardcore lesbian and the showrunners just have her hump bitches left and right, though they hinted that the next doctor will do the same 
least she's hotter so guess that's something

I'm aight music/mafia, for another hour or so then gotta feed the animal kingdom and eat something/.   hbu

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I lost interest when Clara left as companion... don't like Bill (hell nobody fucking liked Bill, first time a companion left before the Doctor... 1 season  ) the whole season up to Clara leaving was pretty damn good. The ending was hit or miss cause of some details, kinda bullshit but for the most part it's alright. Finishing this season with Bill will be a pain cause she's apparently hardcore lesbian and the showrunners just have her hump bitches left and right, though they hinted that the next doctor will do the same
> least she's hotter so guess that's something
> 
> I'm aight music/mafia, for another hour or so then gotta feed the animal kingdom and eat something/.   hbu



Lmao well Doctor who has hit and miss tbh. Like it's really good sometimes and sometimes quite weak like i still miss some of the old doctors the last one i s meh from what i saw hence i dropped there ... And well those seasons will be pain to watch probably yeah gotta see it when i git time

Kek feed the animal kingdom h ow many animals you have now and what time it takes to feed all that lik ehow much time per day just for them lol 

Me well trying to relax myself and watching some TV Series since lately i am too much on the not feeling well and stuff for past week or two so  hope i can relax at least now that i am some on vacation even if i spend quite some times for doctors and crap :despair:


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 1, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Lmao well Doctor who has hit and miss tbh. Like it's really good sometimes and sometimes quite weak like i still miss some of the old doctors the last one i s meh from what i saw hence i dropped there ... And well those seasons will be pain to watch probably yeah gotta see it when i git time


Tennant and Matt Smith best tbh tbf 


EvilPotatoCat said:


> Kek feed the animal kingdom h ow many animals you have now and what time it takes to feed all that lik ehow much time per day just for them lol


1 dog, 3 bunnies, 4 fish, 5 duckies 
Fish take a few secs just to sprinkle in some food, duckies 5 mins or so to pour in feed and change their water, bunnies another 5 mins or so to feed and change water, dog about 10 mins cos he likes to cuddle and doesn't give me time to rest and then I get his food change his water etc, so about 20-30 mins x3 times  


EvilPotatoCat said:


> Me well trying to relax myself and watching some TV Series since lately i am too much on the not feeling well and stuff for past week or two so hope i can relax at least now that i am some on vacation even if i spend quite some times for doctors and crap :despair:


ah that sucks but I feel ya haven't been feeling great either last few days

get well m8. what tv shows you watching now?

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Chaos (Aug 1, 2017)

I think I just aced my second job interview

feelsgoodman

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Tennant and Matt Smith best tbh tbf



Tennant is still my favourite he just did pretty damn good job as the Doctor and he fit so well, about Matt Smith at first i wasn't all that okay with him with time her went pretty nice, but still Tennant is the best imo



White Wolf said:


> 1 dog, 3 bunnies, 4 fish, 5 duckies
> Fish take a few secs just to sprinkle in some food, duckies 5 mins or so to pour in feed and change their water, bunnies another 5 mins or so to feed and change water, dog about 10 mins cos he likes to cuddle and doesn't give me time to rest and then I get his food change his water etc, so about 20-30 mins x3 times



Oh damn nice so you have x3 @poutanko :^) and well cuddling with yourself i see sad life i feel ya. 

But when you get real damn mate 20-30min is still quite some time, but probably is nice watching animals like that just bit tedious about some stuff you just need 2 cats now to fill in the line lol. About the fishes do you like need to change water  at some point or something like it cleaning the tank maybe.



White Wolf said:


> ah that sucks but I feel ya haven't been feeling great either last few days
> 
> get well m8. what tv shows you watching now?



Get well as well and well for me it's other than issues with my health and some other issues with life sadly, but will try getting better slowly before i get back to work next week and well hopefully with you it's just some small health issues or something small.

Watching Blindspot atm pretty interesting serial and went to TV Shows since i read like 400-500 pages of manga and manhwa in 2 days lol so i got bored and said enough about it. 

Hence those issues stopping me from playing Mafia or signing new mafia games  Maybe favourites will start soon and i can just yolo lol

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 1, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Tennant is still my favourite he just did pretty damn good job as the Doctor and he fit so well, about Matt Smith at first i wasn't all that okay with him with time her went pretty nice, but still Tennant is the best imo


Yea definitely Tennant the best though Smith was pretty close for me, though in general I liked the Doctor-Pond chemistry which lead to some nice storylines like the pandorica episodes, or with the headless monks and when a good man goes to war w/ the doctor's rage. 



EvilPotatoCat said:


> Oh damn nice so you have x3 @poutanko :^) and well cuddling with yourself i see sad life i feel ya.
> 
> But when you get real damn mate 20-30min is still quite some time, but probably is nice watching animals like that just bit tedious about some stuff you just need 2 cats now to fill in the line lol. About the fishes do you like need to change water at some point or something like it cleaning the tank maybe.


aye but I got nothing better to do anyways
> no job
> no school 
myeh 

yah fish need water changed every now and then maybe once a week or every two weeks depending on how much they shit in it 



EvilPotatoCat said:


> Get well as well and well for me it's other than issues with my health and some other issues with life sadly, but will try getting better slowly before i get back to work next week and well hopefully with you it's just some small health issues or something small.
> 
> Watching Blindspot atm pretty interesting serial and went to TV Shows since i read like 400-500 pages of manga and manhwa in 2 days lol so i got bored and said enough about it.
> 
> Hence those issues stopping me from playing Mafia or signing new mafia games  Maybe favourites will start soon and i can just yolo lol



ahh I see, yeah that sucks. good luck man 

oh never heard of it, but I'm so behind on shows as is, so so so behind I'm still in 2008 on my backlog I feel like. 

Favorites in 20 days iirc.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Yea definitely Tennant the best though Smith was pretty close for me, though in general I liked the Doctor-Pond chemistry which lead to some nice storylines like the pandorica episodes, or with the headless monks and when a good man goes to war w/ the doctor's rage.
> 
> 
> aye but I got nothing better to do anyways
> ...



All comes with time mate 

Lol i am behind in so many shows too  basically since i found animu i barely watching TV series other than now Arrow, GOT, Flash, Legends or Tomorrow pretty much only this i have dropped stuff like Supernatural, Vampire Diaries, Doctor Who and few more cause animu/manga


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 1, 2017)

@poutanko 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tfw I just noticed you changed your name from pou to poutanko, lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Aug 1, 2017)

@Chaos good luck! 
@White Wolf 3 bunnies? Thought only 2 O.o


Underworld Broker said:


> @poutanko
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Senpai didn't notice me

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 1, 2017)

poutanko said:


> @Chaos good luck!
> @White Wolf 3 bunnies? Thought only 2 o_O
> 
> Senpai didn't notice me



Senpai too busy colouring Senpai to notice you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 1, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> All comes with time mate
> 
> Lol i am behind in so many shows too  basically since i found animu i barely watching TV series other than now Arrow, GOT, Flash, Legends or Tomorrow pretty much only this i have dropped stuff like Supernatural, Vampire Diaries, Doctor Who and few more cause animu/manga



I'm behind on Flash/arrow/etc too  

apathy too stronk 


poutanko said:


> @White Wolf 3 bunnies? Thought only 2 o_O



Got another one

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Aug 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Got another one


The B/W one looks like my old bunny


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'm behind on Flash/arrow/etc too
> 
> apathy too stronk



Кек 

Well i just was gonna get spoiled and i was behind on arrow too but i was just dropped from relationship several months ago and decided to catch up lmao


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 1, 2017)

poutanko said:


> The B/W one looks like my old bunny



Which one looks like you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 1, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Which one looks like you



I see you've mastered being subtle.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cromer (Aug 1, 2017)

New month, new Cromer cameo


(Now to slink off and hide for another month, heh)

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I see you've mastered being subtle.



 I have trained for many years but only am subtle on the internet IRL i am like a potato


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 1, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> I have trained for many years but only am subtle on the internet IRL i am like a potato



Nice edit.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Nice edit.



 Stealth one, apparently not stealth enough


----------



## Cromer (Aug 1, 2017)

Subtlety is overrated, m8. Smash through, all


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 1, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Stealth one, apparently not stealth enough



If I see it than you fail at being stealthy.
Like fail horribly.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 1, 2017)

Cromer said:


> Subtlety is overrated, m8. Smash through, all



Yeah hence why i played WoW as fury warrior and not Subtlety Rogue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> If I see it than you fail at being stealthy.
> Like fail horribly.



I am ninja in training like ultra noob class


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 1, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> I am ninja in training like ultra noob class



That much was obvious.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That much was obvious.



 Teach me senpai


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 1, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Teach me senpai



I can't teach what I do not know.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 1, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> How much was the spoiler like wut you saw #SpoilEveryone


Savitar identity and ending sequence
Prometheus identity and ending sequence

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Cromer (Aug 1, 2017)

Come, young Padawan, teach you, I shall, the ways of the Stealth edit


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I can't teach what I do not know.



Teach me to be chill  and not giving a single care then 



White Wolf said:


> Savitar identity and ending sequence
> Prometheus identity and ending sequence



Well for Arrow the ending seq alright was most imp shit of all the season imo so welp, but for Flash meh i don't see much issues the season IMO was quite weak anyway



Cromer said:


> Come, young Padawan, teach you, I shall, the ways of the Stealth edit



I went long ago to the dark side


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 1, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Teach me to be chill  and not giving a single care then



The road to not giving a shit is not a road you want to travel.
Nor one I'd set you on.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> The road to not giving a shit is not a road you want to travel.
> Nor one I'd set you on.


 
Damn this sounded wise, Why though


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 1, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Damn this sounded wise, Why though



Because it's a horrible road (in my case anyways) and the end result only sounds good if you don't think about it too much.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 1, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Well for Arrow the ending seq alright was most imp shit of all the season imo so welp, but for Flash meh i don't see much issues the season IMO was quite weak anyway


Yea I lost interest around the invasion crossover 


so nauseous it's like 40 fucking degrees and wanna barf a cat or three out

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Because it's a horrible road (in my case anyways) and the end result only sounds good if you don't think about it too much.



Damn though that path was  the better choice sometimes



White Wolf said:


> Yea I lost interest around the invasion crossover
> 
> 
> so nauseous it's like 40 fucking degrees and wanna barf a cat or three out



Here is like 30-35 during the day and it's fucking bullcrap   if you don't have airconditioner and i don't. 

So can only pity you if it's 40


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 1, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Damn though that path was  the better choice sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is air condition even

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 1, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Senpai didn't notice me



Senpai has noticed you though if you would've changed your name to Elmo I probably would've noticed it right away, lol


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 1, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Damn though that path was the better choice sometimes



It isn't lol. >.>


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> what is air condition even



A magic tool that makes your room colder or hotter


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 1, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> A magic tool that makes your room colder or hotter


Sounds like a garden hose

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Sounds like a garden hose



THat could work too if you have garden you can try a garden hoe too, but that should be more like  when you are feeling cold and wanna warm


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 1, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> garden hoe


I want to try a garden hoe

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I want to try a garden hoe



Try the deep web


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 1, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Try the deep web


I belong there

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I belong there



Then finding a  garden hoe shouldn't be a problem i bet the dark web has all kinds of hoes


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 1, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Then finding a  garden hoe shouldn't be a problem i bet the dark web has all kinds of hoes


I remember once reading about some deep web human doll slave shit that was pretty messed up

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 1, 2017)

What @poutanko means by the way? I need some explanation so that I can disregard the mental reference it gives me


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I remember once reading about some deep web human doll slave shit that was pretty messed up



Yeah i've read some pretty fucked up stories about the deep web too, but even if half of them aren't true i am sure that it's still pretty fucked up place


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 1, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Yeah i've read some pretty fucked up stories about the deep web too, but even if half of them aren't true i am sure that it's still pretty fucked up place


Who knows

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 1, 2017)

Stelios said:


> What @poutanko means by the way? I need some explanation so that I can disregard the mental reference it gives me



What she means with what


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 1, 2017)

What's her name mean he means

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Who knows



Aren't you from there you


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 1, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Aren't you from there you


It's confidential information

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> What's her name mean he means


 
Oh well in my language the way you spell it is a slang to say a pussy ._.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 1, 2017)

Or well it could be more like a hot  girl in a vulgar way too :think


----------



## Stelios (Aug 1, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Oh well in my language the way you spell it is a slang to say a pussy ._.



Yeah as putan-poutana


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 1, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Oh well in my language the way you spell it is a slang to say a pussy ._.





EvilPotatoCat said:


> Or well it could be more like a hot  girl in a vulgar way too :think



Pretty much the same

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 1, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Yeah as putan-poutana



Poutana could work in my lang yeah, but not putan, but iam sure there is similar meaning in other language too lol


----------



## Stelios (Aug 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I want to try a garden hoe



Ask from Superrage to give you his

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Pretty much the same



Considering our language are quite close and usually if one goes to the other country you can understand what people are telling you for  most part even if you havne't learned the other language i am not surprised


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 1, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Considering our language are quite close and usually if one goes to the other country you can understand what people are telling you for  most part even if you havne't learned the other language i am not surprised


tbh

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> tbh



lmao 10/10 videos and yeah it's 99% more like someone here to tell you Give me the fucking Rakija instead of Vodka since pretty much Rakija is main drinking thing which is made here


----------



## poutanko (Aug 1, 2017)

...
...
...
Nothing near that (+￣▽￣)


----------



## Stelios (Aug 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> tbh



Serbian? My friend ima treat you Ouzo and ima play Goran Bregovic


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 1, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Serbian? My friend ima treat you Ouzo and ima play Goran Bregovic


yup

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 1, 2017)

poutanko said:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> Nothing near that (+￣▽￣)



So what's the real meaning Bunny-san


----------



## poutanko (Aug 1, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> So what's the real meaning Bunny-san


Only a bunny can understand


----------



## Stelios (Aug 1, 2017)

When in Serbia with car I had  the choice of going through Bulgaria or Skopja to Greece.
Tbh Serbia is the last civilized country I crossed in my road trip.

Bulgaria's roads are shitty and the border serbia-bulgaria crossing is dear god i wouldn't want my car to broke down there without a gun in my pocket. 
Skopje on the other hand I had to bribe the border control to let me pass because he wanted me to pay 300 euros for a green card I already had. I placed one five in each passport (3) and told him don't bother me i have kid in the car.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 1, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Only a bunny can understand



pettanko
In anime and manga, a flat-chested girl who is obsessive and/or insecure about this fact.
"You're into that anime girl? What are you, a lolicon?" 
"She's not a loli, she's just a pettanko."

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 1, 2017)

bahahaha that's rich

goodbye poutanko 
hello pettanko


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 1, 2017)

Stelios said:


> When in Serbia with car I had  the choice of going through Bulgaria or Skopja to Greece.
> Tbh Serbia is the last civilized country I crossed in my road trip.
> 
> Bulgaria's roads are shitty and the border serbia-bulgaria crossing is dear god i wouldn't want my car to broke down there without a gun in my pocket.
> Skopje on the other hand I had to bribe the border control to let me pass because he wanted me to pay 300 euros for a green card I already had. I placed one five in each passport (3) and told him don't bother me i have kid in the car.



Lmao our roads aren't shitty they are like worse than the roads would be in hell and  still our country somehow spends milions for highways which have shitty roads in less than a year lol  you can just see how good my country is


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 1, 2017)

poutanko said:


> @Superman


 


Mr. Waffles said:


> I can't teach what I do not know.



I am to lazy and my last student was even lazier



Cromer said:


> Come, young Padawan, teach you, I shall, the ways of the Stealth edit



By never showing up to teach you...



Underworld Broker said:


> Senpai has noticed you though if you would've changed your name to Elmo I probably would've noticed it right away, lol



 In is unsettling the amount of stuff an underworld Broker notices...



Stelios said:


> Ask from Superrage to give you his



 I want to pick you you so hard that you go back in time to the birth of your child so the first thing they see is their father getting a atomic wedgie in front of them and their mother.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Stelios (Aug 1, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Lmao our roads aren't shitty they are like worse than the roads would be in hell and  still our country somehow spends milions for highways which have shitty roads in less than a year lol  you can just see how good my country is



Oh you are Bulgarian. 
I will tell you how I evaluate whether a country is shit or not.

Your border roads with Serbia are shit. God forbid if one gets left inside those mountains.
Your border roads all the way from Serbia border to Kulata is a fucking disaster. I payed a vinneta for A1 but dear god you only builted this for yourselves. From Sofia and then all the way to Kullata it was country side road. 90-60khm constantly because of small villages.  You are in the EU for fucks shake the european dream is to unite everyone with roads so that Germany can sell their BMW and Mercedes to run on


----------



## Stelios (Aug 1, 2017)

Superman said:


> I want to pick you you so hard that you go back in time to the birth of your child so the first thing they see is their father getting a atomic wedgie in front of them and their mother.



Tell me son. Tell me everything.
I promise I will give you all the attention you deserve.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 1, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Oh you are Bulgarian.
> I will tell you how I evaluate whether a country is shit or not.
> 
> Your border roads with Serbia are shit. God forbid if one gets left inside those mountains.
> Your border roads all the way from Serbia border to Kulata is a fucking disaster. I payed a vinneta for A1 but dear god you only builted this for yourselves. From Sofia and then all the way to Kullata it was country side road. 90-60khm constantly because of small villages.  You are in the EU for fucks shake the european dream is to unite everyone with roads so that Germany can sell their BMW and Mercedes to run on



Lmao yeah i feel like our politicians went in the EU just to steal money kek our roads are horrificly bad like i think we have barely 2 or 3 highway with good road and even then when you say good road you mean like barely passable it's still crap, but if you go by the country side and some small villages welp RIP your car literally hole next to hole

And lmao i just pity all those people with good cars here cause they don't last long but i pity most when i see someone driving a Lambo or something cause if he has to drive outside of main road in SOfia or something he is just RIP


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 1, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Oh you are Bulgarian.
> I will tell you how I evaluate whether a country is shit or not.
> 
> Your border roads with Serbia are shit. God forbid if one gets left inside those mountains.
> Your border roads all the way from Serbia border to Kulata is a fucking disaster. I payed a vinneta for A1 but dear god you only builted this for yourselves. From Sofia and then all the way to Kullata it was country side road. 90-60khm constantly because of small villages.  You are in the EU for fucks shake the european dream is to unite everyone with roads so that Germany can sell their BMW and Mercedes to run on


Where in Serbia did you visit

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 1, 2017)

You are optimist you can't drive under the influence scumbagsin. @SinRaven 



Stelios said:


> Tell me son. Tell me everything.
> I promise I will give you all the attention you deserve.



 You are to busy getting lynched day 1.


----------



## poutanko (Aug 1, 2017)

Stelios said:


> bahahaha that's rich
> 
> goodbye poutanko
> hello pettanko


From this post onward I shall ningen your post you hoomin (+￣▽￣)


----------



## Stelios (Aug 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Where in Serbia did you visit



I did a couple of stops one at Belgrado one at Nis.
Other than that I drove from Croatia - Serbia - Bulgaria 
then drove on the way back from Skopje - Serbia - Croatia


----------



## poutanko (Aug 1, 2017)

Dammit maybe I should change my name

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 1, 2017)

Superman said:


> You are to busy getting lynched day 1.



No it's ok 
I can give up all games for a son in need.




poutanko said:


> From this post onward I shall ningen your post you hoomin (+￣▽￣)



That's what a flat chested insecure anime girl would do

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 1, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I did a couple of stops one at Belgrado one at Nis.
> Other than that I drove from Croatia - Serbia - Bulgaria
> then drove on the way back from Skopje - Serbia - Croatia


ah okay, if you're back here should visit Novi Sad, my old home town, it's one of the greatest places here tbh. Belgrade is okay if you're into the big city life but NS is a lot more social and generally better in every way possible lol

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 1, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I did a couple of stops one at Belgrado one at Nis.
> Other than that I drove from Croatia - Serbia - Bulgaria
> then drove on the way back from Skopje - Serbia - Croatia



Good choice for going back even i ask Bulgarian don't recommend going from here. All i can recommend visiting here is if you wanna go to some mountain and well if you are really really hard party maybe the beach, but even then i still recommend only going for some mountain other than that i doubt i would recommend anything here


----------



## poutanko (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## Stelios (Aug 1, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Good choice for going back even i ask Bulgarian don't recommend going from here. All i can recommend visiting here is if you wanna go to some mountain and well if you are really really hard party maybe the beach, but even then i still recommend only going for some mountain other than that i doubt i would recommend anything here



My father's wife is from there and owns a place in Boergas so eventually I ll be there again. But it's much better if you are there with a local than being solo with a wife and kid. I literally traveled with a baseball bat in my car even though in some countries is considered a weapon.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 1, 2017)

Superman said:


> You are optimist you can't drive under the influence scumbagsin. @SinRaven


What does this even mean


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 1, 2017)

Stelios said:


> My father's wife is from there and owns a place in Boergas so eventually I ll be there again. But it's much better if you are there with a local than being solo with a wife and kid. I literally traveled with a baseball bat in my car even though in some countries is considered a weapon.



Almost everyone here would travel with a baseball bat so it's pretty good idea, but yeah in general it's full of scammers here and it's good to have someone who can speak the language or is local and you should be extremely careful of gypsies they are quite the stealing bastards especially near big places like beaches in Burgas and etc


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 1, 2017)

Stelios said:


> No it's ok
> I can give up all games for a son in need.



 You are just old, not old enough to be my old man! 

 If you were I would be kicking your ass right now.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 1, 2017)

Superman said:


> You are just old, not old enough to be my old man!
> 
> If you were I would be kicking your ass right now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 1, 2017)

Fuck you stelios....


----------



## Stelios (Aug 1, 2017)

Superman said:


> Fuck you stelios....





You are my son. But somewhere out there you have another father too, who gave you another name. And he sent you here for a reason. Or maybe for no reason at all because he didn't know how to pull or wear a condom. And even if it takes you the rest of your life you owe it to yourself to find your own reason for existing


----------



## Aries (Aug 1, 2017)

Savage since didn't get a character I'm just gonna select your choice to be 

The Macho Man Randy Savage


----------



## Aries (Aug 1, 2017)

Scratch that its Triple H now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 1, 2017)

Aries said:


> Scratch that its Triple H now



 I would think Savage would like to have been...well....Savage.


----------



## Aries (Aug 1, 2017)

Superman said:


> I would think Savage would like to have been...well....Savage.



Its too late now, already made the triple h role and have a theme going now for mafia


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 1, 2017)

Aries said:


> Its too late now, already made the triple h role and have a theme going now for mafia



Because you never change your mind 50 times or anything...


----------



## Aries (Aug 1, 2017)

Superman said:


> Because you never change your mind 50 times or anything...



I've asked the girl I like to help me vasto kun. She chose and thus the themes have been locked. The color of town roles, who gets the roles first and what arcana each player will be


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 1, 2017)

Wait so some random chick is helping determine favorites stuff..


----------



## Aries (Aug 1, 2017)

Its empress to you mongrels, but I needed to hear the opinion of someone from outside the box, and she chose greatly. Just you wait

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Savage (Aug 1, 2017)

Even though I was super late I thought favs character submission passed


----------



## Aries (Aug 1, 2017)

Savage said:


> Even though I was super late I thought favs character submission passed



it has honestly, I was just looking at the roles, setting it up and noticed besides yourself another person didn't send in a submission so have stretched my host instincts and just selected submissions for you guys. believe in ole cr to have your best interest with these selections!


----------



## Legend (Aug 1, 2017)

I want my role

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Savage (Aug 2, 2017)

@Santi 

You should find me a quality avi to switch too


----------



## Tiger (Aug 2, 2017)

Anyone slinging personal insults about a bastard game bastardizing them may find themselves on the wrong end of a mod-dildo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 2, 2017)

@Owner Of A Lonely Heart 

Is the creator of Bookshelf and Sandwich Inception. Both deemed memorable enough to be included as 'Icons'.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 2, 2017)

Aries said:


> Its empress to you mongrels, but I needed to hear the opinion of someone from outside the box, and she chose greatly. Just you wait



Let's make this clear hombre.
To us she's nobody
But you can lick her red heels
and send us some pictures while doing it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 2, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Let's make this clear hombre.
> To us she's nobody
> But you can lick her red heels
> and send us some pictures while doing it



wew lad


----------



## Stelios (Aug 2, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> wew lad



My face has banter qualities over nine thousand


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 2, 2017)

its pretty good but sadly wouldnt work well as a twitch emote for instance because you would lose a lot of subtle definition in the expression downsizing it so much


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 2, 2017)

which reminds me


----------



## Stelios (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Stelios (Aug 2, 2017)

Can't breathe 

I picked a nut place to watch this


----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2017)

I won't be on nf for about half of August, traveling. Have fun in Iconics, seeya peepz in Favorites.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Melodie (Aug 2, 2017)

Don't die.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Stelios (Aug 2, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I won't be on nf for about half of August, traveling. Have fun in Iconics, seeya peepz in Favorites.



Have fun man

If you stop from Amsterdam tell me


----------



## Chaos (Aug 2, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Have fun man
> 
> If you stop from Amsterdam tell me



Utrecht > Amsterdam

Nijmegen > Amsterdam

Amsterdam is a tourist trap that forces you to pay far too much for your weed

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 2, 2017)

Chaos said:


> Utrecht > Amsterdam
> 
> Nijmegen > Amsterdam
> 
> Amsterdam is a tourist trap that forces you to pay far too much for your weed



The beauty of being local here is people coming for Amsterdam taking them with train to Utrecht and let em fall in love

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 2, 2017)

Amsterdam is a beautiful city that is great for tourist, let's not deny that. It isn't a great place to taste our culture, however, and it is pretty much the last place I would describe as 'gezellig'.

Utrecht is a big city, but with a small town feel to it. This place is as 'gezellig' as it gets. And it's great for tourists too.


----------



## Chaos (Aug 2, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Amsterdam is a beautiful city that is great for tourist, let's not deny that. It isn't a great place to taste our culture, however, and it is pretty much the last place I would describe as 'gezellig'.
> 
> Utrecht is a big city, but with a small town feel to it. This place is as 'gezellig' as it gets. And it's great for tourists too.



Amsterdam has some beautiful features but the atmosphere is imo horrid

There's plenty of places in the Netherlands which are both beautiful and 'gezellig'

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Aug 2, 2017)

G R O N I N G E N


----------



## Stelios (Aug 2, 2017)

Didi said:


> G R O N I N G E N



The only good thing there is the university and Google


----------



## Didi (Aug 2, 2017)

Amersfoort is also pretty comfy
as is Utretch


oh and Alkmaar is definitely top tier as well
Delft is pretty neat as well


but nothing surpasses Groningen


----------



## Didi (Aug 2, 2017)

Stelios said:


> The only good thing there is the university and Google




and yknow

the best nightlife

all the shitty randstad places close like super early 

in groningen you can properly party until the sun comes up and then go for a tasty snack at the markt


----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2017)

Haven't even left the state yet and I nearly died.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 2, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Haven't even left the state yet and I nearly died.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2017)

Car is a complete wreck. Ughhhh had a dream like this a week ago.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 2, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Haven't even left the state yet and I nearly died.



I want to be surprised at this, but... I'm not.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 2, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Car is a complete wreck. Ughhhh had a dream like this a week ago.



You okay though, right ?


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 2, 2017)

Law said:


> @Owner Of A Lonely Heart
> 
> Is the creator of Bookshelf and Sandwich Inception. Both deemed memorable enough to be included as 'Icons'.



<3 I didn't read the discussion, but I saw that I was mentioned. Thanks Law.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2017)

I thought the dream wasn't about me but my father put of country.  in the dream I was in Ina jeep with my sis and it crashed into the river.


----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2017)

Right now on the highway it crashed into a pole.(I'm I'm the passenger) I looked down for a sec, look up and Tele pile straight on...... Hmmm legit thought I died.  hnmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2017)

Fuck I knew I should have drove us home..... >.> this wouldn't have happened


----------



## Aries (Aug 2, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Let's make this clear hombre.
> To us she's nobody
> But you can lick her red heels
> and send us some pictures while doing it



Its empress! Filthy ningen.
I'm very picky/perfectionist when making game roles. She must be very amazing to me to let her decide aspects of the game. Have faith in ole CR, when have I led my players into the belly of the beast?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2017)

What good is having a dream of ad future event, if I can't fucking avoid it.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 2, 2017)

Aries said:


> where have I led my players into the belly of the beast?


Last game @poutanko and @WAD Prime

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Aug 2, 2017)

RemChu said:


> What good is having a dream of ad future event, if I can't fucking avoid it.




The past, present and future are all written in stone
you cannot change them

Seeing the future is no gift
it is a curse


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 2, 2017)

Didi said:


> The past, present and future are all written in stone
> you cannot change them
> 
> Seeing the future is no gift
> it is a curse



I always thought you had to know the future to change it. 
Guess not.


----------



## poutanko (Aug 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Last game @poutanko and @WAD Prime


Both of us are ex-Loki now DDL who saved me was killed by my own hulk I feel so bad


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 2, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Both of us are ex-Loki now DDL who saved me was killed by my own hulk I feel so bad


so if I get Loki in favorites I can commit sudoku immediately cos Aries eats his Loki's even though he likes the role   sounds legit

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Stelios (Aug 2, 2017)

@RemChu stop typing and do some dmg control. I m glad you are both fine.


----------



## Aries (Aug 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Last game @poutanko and @WAD Prime



To be fair mafia was inactive when pou was loki and wad could have won if he didn't try to poke fun of genome. Loki won't have the same problems in Favorites


----------



## Aries (Aug 2, 2017)

Good to hear your ok rembro


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 2, 2017)

Aries said:


> To be fair mafia was inactive when pou was loki and wad could have won if he didn't try to poke fun of genome. Loki won't have the same problems in Favorites


*slips you tree fiddy*

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Aug 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> so if I get Loki in favorites I can commit sudoku immediately cos Aries eats his Loki's even though he likes the role   sounds legit


But it's fun copying people and get multiple abilities. Being devoured by Aries means you can't be killed (although you're only as useful and chatty as a carrot buried underground)


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 2, 2017)

poutanko said:


> But it's fun copying people and get multiple abilities. Being devoured by Aries means you can't be killed (although you're only as useful and chatty as a carrot buried underground)


Aries can eat me but don't silence me for the love of @God  my shitposting will not be stopped

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 2, 2017)

Hey you guys need to quit picking on gramps here.


----------



## Aries (Aug 2, 2017)

Example of role in *FAVIIORITES.
*
She chose purple so that will be the *Town Color* for this game. Every other color you will have to find out in the game. This is first role will pm someone today...


*Liger Zero*
*(Strike Lazer Claw)*When Strike Lazer Claw has been activated Liger Zero can lie detect a player. If they are lying they are role blocked. If not nothing happens. Works twice
(_No Forms_)
(*Liger Zero Jager*) When Liger Zero Jager is activated Liger Zero's speed is increased. In this  he is fast enough to dodge all actions (excluding kill shots) that target it from mafia
(*Enhanced Strike Lazer Claw*) When Strike Lazer Claw is activated Liger Zero is fast enough to dodge votes on it, increasing Liger Zero's vote power for each vote on him. Once he hits 10 he can release the votes absorbed and target any player as a second lynch target. works once
(_Liger Zero Jager Exclusive_)

(*Liger Zero Schneider*) When Liger Zero Schneider is activated Liger Zero's combat abilites are increased, making it immune to town and Indie abilities that target it aswell
(*Five Blade Storm*) When you are about to be lynched you can activate this. Choosing one Mafia group as your target. a indie player of your choosing in a rock,paper,scissors 2/3 rounds. If you when you kill them instead saving you from the lynch but if lose you are lynched . works once
(*Seven Blade attack*) When Seven Blade Attack is activated Liger Zero can protect a player from being lynched by choosing  one Mafia group as your target. a mafia player at random from group chosen faces the player trying to protect in rock,paper,scissors 2/3 rounds to see who will survive the phase.
(_Liger Zero Schneider Exclusives_)

(*Liger Zero Panther*) When Liger Zero Panther is activated Liger Zero power is increased. In this form Liger Zero becomes immune all to kill shots but not lynches
(*Hybrid Canons*) When Hybrid Canons is activated Liger Zero can target any player and use a kill shot. If the player survives or is protected the hybrid canon becomes a super kill shot following cycle. Only works once
(_Liger Zero Panther exclusive_)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 2, 2017)

ZOIDS PogChamp

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 2, 2017)

@Aries are you still gonna do dragon ball super mafia?


----------



## Aries (Aug 2, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Aries are you still gonna do dragon ball super mafia?



Yeah still going to make that game, in beforevastoappears.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 2, 2017)

When i get my computer back i am gonna try to jump in the hosting business.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 2, 2017)

Should probably change my NF theme for favorites, ' cause everything's black


----------



## Stelios (Aug 2, 2017)

Didi said:


> and yknow
> 
> the best nightlife
> 
> ...



maybe you need to invite me there  the next time they have a festival or some kickass party going on 
be dutch about it though. tell me a month before 
because I m a very busy man and I need to mark it on my agenda


----------



## Didi (Aug 2, 2017)

Stelios said:


> maybe you need to invite me there  the next time they have a festival or some kickass party going on
> be dutch about it though. tell me a month before
> because I m a very busy man and I need to mark it on my agenda




don't worry I'm very dutch, I'd never dare to do a spontaneous invititation to anything


----------



## Stelios (Aug 2, 2017)

Didi said:


> don't worry I'm very dutch, I'd never dare to do a spontaneous invititation to anything


well in this country even if you did dare
you'd face lots of turn downs if you did
so that makes sense


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 2, 2017)

Aries said:


> She chose purple so that will be the *Town Color* for this game.



Hmm.. has she seen your Sombra favorites banner and wanted this color for Town or why did she choose purple? ô.o


----------



## Aries (Aug 2, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Hmm.. has she seen your Sombra favorites banner and wanted this color for Town or why did she choose purple? ô.o



haha that's honestly just coincidence. Just asked her to pick a color, number and ability. She chose purple which is awesome, goes well with the sombra banner had made now that think about it. She just helped make one of the biggest games of the year and not even part of the community, she's just one of a kind honestly

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 2, 2017)

EVERYTHING CAN BE HACKED

AND EVERYONE

sombras role in OW Mafia is gonna be lit 

would be nice if Melodie wasn't sleeping 18 hours a day so she can help with making the rest of the roles

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 2, 2017)

Aries said:


> haha that's honestly just coincidence. Just asked her to pick a color, number and ability. She chose purple which is awesome, goes well with the sombra banner had made now that think about it. She just helped make one of the biggest games of the year and not even part of the community, she's just one of a kind honestly



 What else is she....doing for you? You found your one bro?


----------



## Hero (Aug 2, 2017)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> <3 I didn't read the discussion, but I saw that I was mentioned. Thanks Law.


Two of your roles (maybe more) were deemed iconic. Memorable roles and staples of the mafia community based on power, impact it had in game, and overall creativity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 2, 2017)

Stelios said:


> be dutch about it though. tell me a month before
> because I m a very busy man and I need to mark it on my agenda





Didi said:


> don't worry I'm very dutch, I'd never dare to do a spontaneous invititation to anything





Stelios said:


> well in this country even if you did dare
> you'd face lots of turn downs if you did
> so that makes sense



No words.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 2, 2017)

2/3 of those posts are sarcastic waffles


----------



## Hero (Aug 2, 2017)

Why is Iconics so POPPIN 

Poor Cubey @God . I expect you to be fully caught up when you return.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 2, 2017)

Stelios said:


> 2/3 of those posts are sarcastic waffles



Then I have no words for the remaining 1/3rd.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 2, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Then I have no words for the remaining 1/3rd.



we will drink beers one day waffles
you won't be included though 
because you are a hermit


----------



## Aries (Aug 2, 2017)

Superman said:


> What else is she....doing for you? You found your one bro?



Making ole cr happy by being part of my life, have talked about her before here, the girl gave the rose to. Right now she's my motivation, reason for giving me inspiration to start making roles

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 2, 2017)

As much as i've noticed you've always the motivation/inspiration to do roles and games


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 2, 2017)

Stelios said:


> we will drink beers one day waffles
> you won't be included though
> because you are a hermit



I know.
C'est la vie.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 2, 2017)

Wow...i sure hope I don't get a role CR decides to show everyone. And we know Liger Zero is confirmed town.

Literally wat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 2, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> As much as i've noticed you've always the motivation/inspiration to do roles and games



It depends honestly on what I feel, I enjoy hosting games/making roles. But sometimes lose interest, the game I make has to have a theme I really love to invest in it. To some hosting Favorites is the biggest honor/highlight of your hosting career, you have to take it serious, using the weeks or months in advance to make sure its a hell of a game. For me Favorites is just another mafia game. 

As a host the biggest game this year for me is not Favs its DragonBall Mafia 3. What she provides me is inspiration to get my creativity running, to make Favorites as memorable as possible for her.


----------



## Aries (Aug 2, 2017)

Liger Zero is a sample role for people to see since theirs a extra role in the game. Not that it matters since their will be other extra roles in the game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 2, 2017)

Aries said:


> Making ole cr happy by being part of my life, have talked about her before here, the girl gave the rose to. Right now she's my motivation, reason for giving me inspiration to start making roles



 Good for you....happy for you bro.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 2, 2017)

CR playing 8D chess


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 2, 2017)

Aries said:


> It depends honestly on what I feel, I enjoy hosting games/making roles. But sometimes lose interest, the game I make has to have a theme I really love to invest in it. To some hosting Favorites is the biggest honor/highlight of your hosting career, you have to take it serious, using the weeks or months in advance to make sure its a hell of a game. For me Favorites is just another mafia game.
> 
> As a host the biggest game this year for me is not Favs its DragonBall Mafia 3. What she provides me is inspiration to get my creativity running, to make Favorites as memorable as possible for her.



Oh, can't wait for both games, would be my first favorites game and btw happy that I've been part of the first 2 Dragonball games, hyped for the 3rd one, haha  hope we'll get memes again, sloth super-killing himself and Lazlo lying to town was the best thing ever, i remember that hammer has been really mad about Lazlo doing that x'D

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Cromer (Aug 2, 2017)

They don't creep like I creep...


----------



## Aries (Aug 2, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Oh, can't wait for both games, would be my first favorites game and btw happy that I've been part of the first 2 Dragonball games, hyped for the 3rd one, haha  hope we'll get memes again, sloth super-killing himself and Lazlo lying to town was the best thing ever, i remember that hammer has been really mad about Lazlo doing that x'D



Hope you enjoy your first Favorites, haha awesome. Dragonball games have been my favorite games have hosted. The memes will never end! Know say this alot but will probably make sign ups tomorrow since going theme crazy lately with numbers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Aug 2, 2017)

Aries gimme a fun role


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 2, 2017)

How could anyone forget my lying write up on @Viole1369 that got her lynched. As well as 12 hours after i got revived that @Aries had me waiting to get my Pikkon role.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 2, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> How could anyone forget my lying write up on @Viole1369 that got her lynched. As well as 12 hours after i got revived that @Aries had me waiting to get my Pikkon role.



Viole is a guy x'D

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 2, 2017)

Oh.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 2, 2017)

Rion is old school.
He takes avatars as literal representations

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 2, 2017)

how preposterous lol
nobody ever looks like whatever character they have in their avatar

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 2, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> how preposterous lol
> nobody ever looks like whatever character they have in their avatar

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Aug 2, 2017)

White how did you get a picture of me wtf

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 2, 2017)

Aries said:


> It depends honestly on what I feel, I enjoy hosting games/making roles. But sometimes lose interest, the game I make has to have a theme I really love to invest in it. To some hosting Favorites is the biggest honor/highlight of your hosting career, you have to take it serious, using the weeks or months in advance to make sure its a hell of a game. For me Favorites is just another mafia game.
> 
> As a host the biggest game this year for me is not Favs its DragonBall Mafia 3. What she provides me is inspiration to get my creativity running, to make Favorites as memorable as possible for her.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 2, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


>


I didn't even peep this 

Can we insert WPK as co host


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 2, 2017)

CR literally using favorites as a stepping stone/promotion for another Mafia game

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 2, 2017)

I don't want to be part of this section anymore...my whole mafia life's work...redefining what RM means...three consecutive Favorites hosted...


----------



## Stelios (Aug 2, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I don't want to be part of this section anymore...my whole mafia life's work...redefining what RM means...three consecutive Favorites hosted...



Cohost cohost


----------



## Aries (Aug 2, 2017)

All I'm saying is as a host Favorites is not the game that defines my hosting legacy. That aura/mystique/special appeal isn't present with me that it would be with other hosts or players in my shoes.


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 2, 2017)

Dragonball Super was a mistake

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 2, 2017)

Aries said:


> All I'm saying is as a host Favorites is not the game that defines my hosting legacy. That aura/mystique/special appeal isn't present with me that it would be with other hosts or players in my shoes.



Granted but the point is not you here.
As far as this game goes the execution has to be Law tier hosting.


----------



## Aries (Aug 2, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Granted but the point is not you here.
> As far as this game goes the execution has to be Law tier hosting.



Here's the thing tho, I don't host following someone else's format on what defines a mafia game or what makes it good. From day one I've never tried to emulate other people, I've done things a different way and that's what makes my games different from others. Not going to start now regardless if its Favorites or not. The co-host thing will say don't worry about it too much, believe in the cr that believes in you


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 2, 2017)

Aries said:


> The co-host thing will say don't worry about it too much, believe in the cr that believes in you


I used to before you snatched the rays of hope from my illuminated heart and left nothing but pitch black swirling void behind


----------



## Stelios (Aug 2, 2017)

Aries said:


> Here's the thing tho, I don't host following someone else's format on what defines a mafia game or what makes it good. From day one I've never tried to emulate other people, I've done things a different way and that's what makes my games different from others. Not going to start now regardless if its Favorites or not. The co-host thing will say don't worry about it too much, believe in the cr that believes in you



I wasn't talking about the format, the keyword is execution. Little things like consistent action processing , accurate write ups and threadmarks are a few qualities that should be there regardless of format. You can't  let me down man , I play your games and will keep on playing.


----------



## Aries (Aug 2, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> I used to before you snatched the rays of hope from my illuminated heart and left nothing but pitch black swirling void behind



@Platinum its time to spread hope once again. 

You must believe, look at Pou. Got trolled twice in both brackets and found a way to win the game. CR games are just like life, you will face obstacles, many setbacks but if you persevere you see you've become much stronger then before! You can overcome all obstacles!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 2, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I wasn't talking about the format, the keyword is execution. Little things like consistent action processing , accurate write ups and threadmarks are a few qualities that should be there regardless of format. You can't  let me down man , I play your games and will keep on playing.



I mean I know of those short comings, not that I don't do that when hosting games but accepted a while back that shit happens and not going to be on point on everything. have my style that works for me. Some people have accepted it and others have not.

What I will say is can see the valid concerns from players, normally its the host stressing over the small details of a game trying to get it perfect, when its the players doing that over the host its just wierd. Let CR do what he does best and host and you guys just worry about the playing aspect when the game starts. ole CR has some tricks up his sleeve


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 2, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I wasn't talking about the format, the keyword is execution. Little things like consistent action processing , accurate write ups and threadmarks are a few qualities that should be there regardless of format. You can't  let me down man , I play your games and will keep on playing.


The last of those three things I was pretty bad at. Consistent action processing varied. A few mistakes with write-ups have happened. 

Favorites above all is about pushing the limits. It generally isn't going to have the best balance or organization but it should blow your mind to an extent.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 2, 2017)

I am really gonna host a game. One reason that prevented me is the anxiety i have about doing my best.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2017)

Aries said:


> @Platinum its time to spread hope once again.
> 
> You must believe, look at Pou. Got trolled twice in both brackets and found a way to win the game. CR games are just like life, you will face obstacles, many setbacks but if you persevere you see you've become much stronger then before! You can overcome all obstacles!



When the world needs me the most, i'll be there.


----------



## Aries (Aug 2, 2017)

Platinum said:


> When the world needs me the most, i'll be there.



Just like old times my greatest rival, The times maybe a changing but when one fire burns out another's light is ignited.That is the power of Hope, it never dies... It just moves on to the next host


----------



## God (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Aries (Aug 2, 2017)

I once thought I could defeat your hope platinum. I walked the path of a troll, players heard my battle cry and they ran. Little did I know they weren't running from me but towards me as they rallied behind my cause. I had become a symbol of hope to these players... They relied on me to give them hope... even if was not aware of it... Now I've been given hope by someone else and understand... Understand what they see... what I can become...


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2017)

Hope is a mysterious thing that sprouts like a weed and shines like the sun. I am glad to see you are starting to understand.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 2, 2017)

TFW you didn't know Viole was a guy...


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 2, 2017)

@Badalight


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2017)

Ol trollboy pulling off a high level technique in using favorites as a promotional tool. It's like using the superbowl to promote the WNBA. 

His powers have grown, as has his madness.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 3, 2017)

How Favorites is going to end


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2017)

I would honestly be disappointed if favorites ends any other way.


----------



## Magic (Aug 3, 2017)

Flew bos to zurich per usual, flew hour 30, now in London. Heading on a tour to Windsor castle. Mmmmm hungry


----------



## Stelios (Aug 3, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> The last of those three things I was pretty bad at. Consistent action processing varied. A few mistakes with write-ups have happened.
> 
> Favorites above all is about pushing the limits. It generally isn't going to have the best balance or organization but it should blow your mind to an extent.



The ol art of sakuga
Yes let's see it


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 3, 2017)

@Firaea


----------



## Firaea (Aug 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> @Firaea


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 3, 2017)

Firaea said:


>





Hi Wormo!
What brings you here ?


----------



## Firaea (Aug 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Hi Wormo!
> What brings you here ?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 3, 2017)

Firaea said:


>



So you're here for the catemotes.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 3, 2017)

Wormo!
Last time I seen him was at the feelings game


----------



## Firaea (Aug 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> So you're here for the catemotes.







Stelios said:


> Wormo!
> Last time I seen him was at the feelings game


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 3, 2017)

Firaea said:


>



I'm guessing words are too soon for you.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 3, 2017)

Firaea said:


>


----------



## Stelios (Aug 3, 2017)

Oh man

Shirley Manson
What a fabulous woman


----------



## Crugyr (Aug 3, 2017)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> TFW you didn't know Viole was a guy...


He's actually a woman

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Useful 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 3, 2017)

Crugyr is alive


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 3, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> He's actually a woman



Oh look what the cat dragged in.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Oh look what the cat dragged in.


@EvilPotatoCat

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hero (Aug 3, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I am really gonna host a game. One reason that prevented me is the anxiety i have about doing my best.


Go for it

@Crugyr You're modblocked. Modkills will be handed out if you fail to post next Day Phase. I could be wrong but I don't believe I saw a single post from you.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @EvilPotatoCat



Only broki-cat can catch him or drag him

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 3, 2017)

Narutifia hosted by CR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 3, 2017)

Aries said:


> Narutofia hosted by CR



@Firaea


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 3, 2017)

Aries said:


> Narutifia hosted by CR


The next trilogy?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 3, 2017)

Why don;t someone host game where roles are people from mafia NF


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 3, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Why don;t someone host game where roles are people from mafia NF


It's been done before, iirc.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 3, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Why don;t someone host game where roles are people from mafia NF



Been done several times.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 3, 2017)

Welp never looked back at any games other than those i played so


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 3, 2017)

There should be a new one for the  new generation  hosted by the grandfather of mafia @Mr. Waffles

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 3, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Welp never looked back at any games other than those i played so



Well... it's been a while since the last one happened I think. 


White Wolf said:


> There should be a new one for the  new generation  hosted by the grandfather of mafia @Mr. Waffles



@Firaea 
Look, another one that wants me to host a game.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Well... it's been a while since the last one happened I think.
> 
> 
> @Firaea
> Look, another one that wants me to host a game.


Well I know you won't... but an excuse to call you old at least

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Well I know you won't... but an excuse to call you old at least



Do you really need an excuse for that ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Do you really need an excuse for that ?


Hmmm~  

Sure

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Hmmm~
> 
> Sure



Liar.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Liar.


'tis why we have such a longstanding history going back ages and ages, you know me so well

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> The next trilogy?



haha it depends, a narutofia game is likely the 2nd biggest mafia game someone could make. Behind Favorites and above a members game. Have 2 of those games checked off in games hosted. Ill see how one does before committing to a 2nd game or even trilogy.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> @Firaea







Mr. Waffles said:


> @Firaea
> Look, another one that wants me to host a game.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> 'tis why we have such a longstanding history going back ages and ages, you know me so well



Who are you again ? 



Aries said:


> haha it depends, a narutofia game is likely the 2nd biggest mafia game someone could make. Behind Favorites and above a members game. Have 2 of those games checked off in games hosted. Ill see how one does before committing to a 2nd game or even trilogy.



Go for a trilogy. 
@Firaea  can help you with that.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Who are you again ?


Bronze age aiyanah or silver age Immortal King depending on my mood

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Bronze age aiyanah or silver age Immortal King depending on my mood



Nah.

Just... nah.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Nah.
> 
> Just... nah.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>



You can  all you want it's still gonna be nah.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You can  all you want it's still gonna be nah.




...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 3, 2017)

Aries said:


> Narutifia hosted by CR



Do it!!!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> ...



Have fun  'ing.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Have fun  'ing.


more likely gonna go ing instead

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Firaea (Aug 3, 2017)

I hereby announce four upcoming mafia games, coming to NF.

*1. The Tale of Jiraiya the Gallant Book 2: The Spirit & The Guts to Never Give Up*

Number of Players: 45
Type: Role Madness
Release Date: 2018

*2. Persona 5 - The Mafia Game*

Number of Players: 40
Type: Role Madness
Release Date: 2018

*3. Konosuba* 

Number of Players: 20
Type: Role Madness
Release Date: 2018

*4. Your Lie In April*

Number of Players: 20
Type: Role Madness
Release Date: 2018

Please be excited.






































































...is what I'd say if I lived in an alternate universe where I had all the time in the world and haven't forgotten how mafia works. 

But if @Marco comes back I'd consider hosting at least one of them before I die.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> more likely gonna go ing instead



>4pm sleep dafuq


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 3, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> >4pm sleep dafuq


5pm by the time I get in bed and comfy  
wake up maybe 7-8 if no shitheads bothering me
eat
fap
eat
sleep again

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> more likely gonna go ing instead



Good idea. 



Firaea said:


> I hereby announce four upcoming mafia games, coming to NF.
> 
> *1. The Tale of Jiraiya the Gallant Book 2: The Spirit & The Guts to Never Give Up*
> 
> ...



I'm excited.
Better start making roles if I were you.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> 5pm by the time I get in bed and comfy
> wake up maybe 7-8 if no shitheads bothering me
> eat
> fap
> ...



Bet you fapped till late last night and didn't sleep enough lol


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 3, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Bet you fapped till late last night and didn't sleep enough lol


If only you knew

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm going to start using "DLC" and "pre order/sign up" bonuses for my games.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Didi (Aug 3, 2017)

Aries said:


> I'm going to start using "DLC" and "pre order/sign up" bonuses for my games.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 3, 2017)

Aries said:


> I'm going to start using "DLC" and "pre order/sign up" bonuses for my games.


I'll take the Azor Ahai DLC bonus for Favorites

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 3, 2017)

Didi said:


>



Should join DragonBall game,  be part of history


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 3, 2017)

Aries said:


> Should join DragonBall game,  be part of history



I don't think Didi is ready for that.







Not yet anyways....

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'll take the Azor Ahai DLC bonus for Favorites



Since cat and groot dropped out gonna use their slots to add characters I want in the game along with some other dlc characters in the game


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 3, 2017)

Aries said:


> Since cat and groot dropped out gonna use their slots to add characters I want in the game along with some other dlc characters in the game


I'll tell your GF the best things possible about you

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'll tell your GF the best things possible about you



Careful for good ol' CR not to tell some stuff about you to your GF

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 3, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> Careful for good ol' CR not to tell some stuff about you to your GF

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 3, 2017)

He has our darkest secrets


----------



## Didi (Aug 3, 2017)

Aries said:


> Should join DragonBall game,  be part of history




No I have ptsd from Dragonball games, it's why I hated RM for years


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 3, 2017)

Didi said:


> No I have ptsd from Dragonball games, it's why I hated RM for years



Give it time, Didi.

Give it time....


----------



## Aries (Aug 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'll tell your GF the best things possible about you



You'll see him in Favorites in some shape and form 


Didi said:


> No I have ptsd from Dragonball games, it's why I hated RM for years




Believe in the me that believes in you. That's why pre-order bonuses and dlc characters were made in previous game, to avoid such scenarios.


----------



## Magic (Aug 3, 2017)

The girls in London. Even the jail bait looks...anyhow going to try and get some sleep I wake up early tomorrow, otherwise would go poon slaying. From a designer perspective really liked the fashion. The Windsor castle..... the jeweled weapons, exotic knight armor.....so cool


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 3, 2017)

Well I'm number nine slot. So @Aries a character from any anime series or manga correct?


----------



## Aries (Aug 3, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Well I'm number nine slot. So @Aries a character from any anime series or manga correct?



 Only If its from shounen doesn't matter if its anime or manga


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 3, 2017)

Do you mean shounen jump? Just making sure.


----------



## Aries (Aug 3, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Do you mean shounen jump? Just making sure.



Yeah shounen jump

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 3, 2017)

@White Wolf you should submit a Death Tube character i mean it's shounen


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 3, 2017)

EvilPotatoCat said:


> @White Wolf you should submit a Death Tube character i mean it's shounen


I was thinking it actually, lol.

Between main guy and girl... the perverted cameraman that gets a hard on from dead bodies, or the bitch that would murder her whole family to get some exposure hmmmm....

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 3, 2017)

I hope Aries like my idea for my DLC character. It could rock the world of this mafia game.


----------



## Aries (Aug 3, 2017)

*FAVIIORITES* DLC character 1...​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I was thinking it actually, lol.
> 
> Between main guy and girl... the perverted cameraman that gets a hard on from dead bodies, or the bitch that would murder her whole family to get some exposure hmmmm....



Go with teh Bitch lel or the slut one that just wants to fuck and all


----------



## Tiger (Aug 3, 2017)

DLC and pre-order bonuses have always been and always will be an utterly terrible thing for games. It is cancer.

Buy a game. Get the game. Revolutionary concept.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 3, 2017)

@Law if you made another mafia game. I'd preorder.


----------



## Aries (Aug 3, 2017)

Not when dlc is free it isn't


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 3, 2017)

Law said:


> DLC and pre-order bonuses have always been and always will be an utterly terrible thing for games. It is cancer.
> 
> Buy a game. Get the game. Revolutionary concept.



Quality is not profitable.

(at least not when your costumers are a bunch of 15 year olds)


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 3, 2017)

@Aries can I get a reply to my Pm?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 3, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Aries can I get a reply to my Pm?



Eventually , working on roles atm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 3, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Quality is not profitable.
> 
> (at least not when your costumers are a bunch of 15 year olds)



That's not wisdom, and no one should just be ok with it. I repeat-- cancer.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 3, 2017)

Law said:


> That's not wisdom, and no one should just be ok with it. I repeat-- cancer.



15 year old hardcore gamers are okay with a lot of things. Just add boobs or dragons.


----------



## God (Aug 3, 2017)

@White Wolf should I even ask how far you got into qualia


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 3, 2017)

God said:


> @White Wolf should I even ask how far you got into qualia


I was so devastated by your banning that I am still on ch7

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Aug 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I was so devastated by your banning that I am still on ch7



Why do I keep getting my hopes up


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 3, 2017)

God said:


> Why do I keep getting my hopes up


cos I'm uguu-kawaiii-desu-nyan~~

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (Aug 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> cos I'm uguu-kawaiii-desu-nyan~~



Don't do that


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 3, 2017)

God said:


> Don't do that


missed me?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 3, 2017)

@God You should get your hoes up not your hopes the second one never works well


----------



## God (Aug 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> missed me?



Miss deez nuts? 



EvilPotatoCat said:


> @God You should get your hoes up not your hopes the second one never works well



I'll do that if you sign up for Vanillafia


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 3, 2017)

God said:


> Miss deez nuts?


They're the least memorable thing about you.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Aug 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> They're the least memorable thing about you.



So that's a yes


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 3, 2017)

God said:


> So that's a yes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 3, 2017)

God said:


> So that's a yes

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Aug 3, 2017)

Apparently that guy got hos on hos 


In your case, its more like 50 drinks


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 3, 2017)

God said:


> Apparently that guy got hos on hos
> 
> 
> 
> In your case, its more like 50 drinks

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Aug 3, 2017)

God said:


>

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Been done several times.



Is there a role with my name?



Law said:


> That's not wisdom, and no one should just be ok with it. I repeat-- cancer.


Sad but true



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> 15 year old hardcore gamers are okay with a lot of things. Just add boobs or dragons.



Sad but true


----------



## God (Aug 3, 2017)

The cringe has never been realer


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 3, 2017)

God said:


> The cringe has never been realer


 

Gotta love twitch streamers

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Aug 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Gotta love twitch streamers



Poor guy ran into Shafeeqah on that fateful day and never stood a chance


----------



## Stelios (Aug 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Gotta love twitch streamers



I m so glad I m generation X


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 3, 2017)

God said:


> The cringe too strong


Have you looked at your rep page recently if you think that's cringe

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Aug 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Have you looked at your rep page recently if you think that's cringe



I missed 3 of them.

I see your imagination remains as vivid as ever


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 3, 2017)

God said:


> I missed 3 of them.
> 
> I see your imagination remains as vivid as ever



The ones while you were banned probably.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Aug 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> The ones while you were banned probably.



Yeah.

Stay the fuck away from me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 3, 2017)

the death of an OTP?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 3, 2017)

God said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Stay the fuck away from me


What I just said I'd slice off your cock and feed it to the gypsies down the street as a noble sacrifice for their skank daughters to stop stripping in front of my window

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Aug 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> What I just said I'd slice off your cock and feed it to the gypsies down the street as a noble sacrifice for their skank daughters to stop stripping in front of my window



You just take any opportunity you can to brag dont you


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 3, 2017)

God said:


> You just take any opportunity you can to brag dont you


Psssahahaaa I would never

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Aug 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Psssahahaaa I would never





Bbl, watching Halloween


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 3, 2017)

God said:


> Bbl, watching Halloween


Boo. 

Peace out

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 3, 2017)

When we getting our roles for ''''''''Vanilla''''''''fia, Cubert?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Aug 3, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> When we getting our roles for ''''''''Vanilla''''''''fia, Cubert?



Sunday when Ava gets unbanned

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 3, 2017)

Oh right, he's playing. 

I'm going to rate all his posts Funny.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 3, 2017)

Some days I feel like I'm in a group chat with all my exes while they wield double ended dildos 


@God bless gender equality when you can smack a bitch

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 3, 2017)

"Say it's flat one more time! I dare you!", the astrophysicist was heard saying, as he unleash the wrath of his powerful mind and body on the other man. When asked if he felt he let his temper get the better of him, Neil replied, "That guy was just lucky Bill Nye wasn't here. You think I get crazy? Bill is the sickest fuck I've ever met."


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 3, 2017)

God said:


> Sunday when Ava gets unbanned


why no give roles earlier and just give Ava his when he gets back


----------



## God (Aug 3, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> why no give roles earlier and just give Ava his when he gets back



I enjoy starting the game right after I hand out roles. Keeps a strong momentum going.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Some days I feel like I'm in a group chat with all my exes while they wield double ended dildos.




￦ut?

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2017)

o.o


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2017)

Tfw you find a blonde girls hair in your underwear and don't remember how it got there.


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2017)

Why are other people's hair in my undies


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2017)

K pretty sure I died and this is all a dream. Or my dreams are a real reality and our reality is fake.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 4, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Tfw you find a blonde girls hair in your underwear and don't remember how it got there.





RemChu said:


>





RemChu said:


> Why are other people's hair in my undies





RemChu said:


> K pretty sure I died and this is all a dream. Or my dreams are a real reality and our reality is fake.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 4, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Tfw you find a blonde girls hair in your underwear and don't remember how it got there.





RemChu said:


> Why are other people's hair in my undies



You were traveling and used lots of public spaces also went to airplane WC. This hair could be from a guy.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 4, 2017)

Wut?


----------



## Franky (Aug 4, 2017)

@Stelios fuck you it's happening.

Get it.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm absolutely in love and so obsessed with the new Kesha

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2017)

Is Kesha still hot trash? Like how to look like garbage 101 was her old thing


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 4, 2017)

Ningen, @RemChu? Have you even seen her?

Smh, new Kesha is perfection.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 4, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Is Kesha still hot trash? Like how to look like garbage 101 was her old thing


I never liked old Kesha. Aside from looking like garbage,  her songs also weren't my thing (too trashy). I think I only kinda like Timber and only for parties anyway.

New Kesha has matured so much. Aside from having left that disgusting producer, she took some from her old self and shaped that into a wonderful new self. You can still see old Kesha in it, but it the music and the look are so much better.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 4, 2017)

So proud of her


----------



## Tiger (Aug 4, 2017)

I always liked Kesha. I like new Kesha.

What happened to her is no joke for sure.


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2017)

At the eye of london, saw a girl in line who looked like inna except a few shades darker like bronze, brown. Flawless skin. Really just beyond aesthically pleasing. .. would marry unconditionally


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2017)

Oh wow, Kesha :0 more mature songs. @SinRaven forgot to mention saw cage raised Ravens in London today. At the "Tower" very cool birds


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2017)

And Uhhhhhhhh uhhhh st.paul cathedral. ..... Fuck those stairs. Never again. 

I will be on the open seas tomorrow ish so I'll be offline probably for a good time from then on....if some new game starts up I signed for, and I miss a phase replace me. Thx


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2017)

Oh crown jewels, never before have I wanted to posses something and hoard it. Priceless... Q_Q


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2017)

Really saw much funny or cool shit. I'm exhausted. ....I went through that market borough where the terrorist attack happened . Holy cow sensory overload. The smells, colors and variety of people


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2017)

I wi return and spend more time here someday.....amazing city.


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2017)

Too tired from day shit to even night life..... >.> I could get into so much trouble here.... the beer is good too


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2017)

I think I dislike ipa and pale stuff..... ligers and dark stuff more my thing.... I'm not a beer expert but acquiring a taste for it.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 4, 2017)

Yeah stay away from stouts tbh tbf

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 4, 2017)

Lol ligers. 

If you think you like dark stuff, go ahead and ignore Stelios to see what you think of stout. I hate it, personally, but my preferred beers are pretty much all German or locally brewed in my city. I'm a wheat beer guy...


----------



## Stelios (Aug 4, 2017)

Law said:


> Lol ligers.
> 
> If you think you like dark stuff, go ahead and ignore Stelios to see what you think of stout. I hate it, personally, but my preferred beers are pretty much all German or locally brewed in my city. I'm a wheat beer guy...



Well from his reactions I doubt he will like it but yeah he can make his own mistakes.

Man I've tasted stout that smelled like a fucking sewer.  I believe stout is  kinda like whisky.  
You start to like them as you grow older and your taste buds along with your sense of smell begin to die.


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 4, 2017)

fun fact my sense of smell is basically non-existent since pretty much always. Only things I can really smell are really strong stuff like Gasoline.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 4, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> fun fact my sense of smell is basically non-existent since pretty much always. Only things I can really smell are really strong stuff like Gasoline.


Lucky 

I can smell shit miles and miles away, I'm so much mutt I have bloodhound genetics

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Aug 4, 2017)

Bought a big ass bottle of Hennessy. It's good but tastes and smells too damn strong.


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Lucky
> 
> I can smell shit miles and miles away, I'm so much mutt I have bloodhound genetics


it has it's perks and disadvantges


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 4, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> it has it's perks and disadvantges


> Take bus
> Ride past dump that's 1-2 miles away
> Nearly vomit on the bus even though it's closed up and everyone else is peachy perfect

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 4, 2017)

My sense of smell is average, and I can literally be knee deep in garbage at a landfill and not feel like I need to vomit.

I think the issue isn't with your sensitive nose, but your weak ass stomach.


----------



## Aries (Aug 4, 2017)

Favorite roles going swell, 11 town roles done, would have had more done if not for spending time with family yesterday. Considering just started making roles Tuesday not bad. Once I finish making the town roles, the best part and easiest part of making roles for me the anti town roles will be a breeze

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Aug 5, 2017)

Law said:


> My sense of smell is average, and I can literally be knee deep in garbage at a landfill and not feel like I need to vomit.
> 
> I think the issue isn't with your sensitive nose, but your weak ass stomach.


Probably true. 

I can smell what's cooking miles and miles away too.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Probably true.
> 
> I can smell what's cooking miles and miles away too.



White wolf is like a Buronson character


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 5, 2017)

Stelios said:


> White wolf is like a Buronson character


Idk if that's a good thing or not

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 5, 2017)

Aries said:


> Favorite roles going swell, 11 town roles done, would have had more done if not for spending time with family yesterday. Considering just started making roles Tuesday not bad. Once I finish making the town roles, the best part and easiest part of making roles for me the anti town roles will be a breeze


Makes me wonder about if there will be a sense of mystery as to what roles belong to what faction.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Idk if that's a good thing or not



google buronson noob


----------



## Melodie (Aug 5, 2017)

Firaea said:


> I hereby announce four upcoming mafia games, coming to NF.
> 
> *1. The Tale of Jiraiya the Gallant Book 2: The Spirit & The Guts to Never Give Up*
> 
> ...



So basically never.

>Using dead people

Smh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 5, 2017)

@Didi probably likes beers like bloedbroers


----------



## Didi (Aug 5, 2017)

I like all sorts of beer, though IPA and really hoppy stuff in general is less to my taste
And mostly into dark strong beers, either of the barleywine variety or porters and stouts


----------



## Stelios (Aug 5, 2017)

I like Belgian triples but it's not a healthy sport since I need at least 4 Duvel to get me started so I try not to very often.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 5, 2017)

Melodie said:


> So basically never.
> 
> >Using dead people
> 
> Smh.



@Marco isn't actually dead though.

...inb4 he is. >_>

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Melodie (Aug 5, 2017)

Firaea said:


> @Marco isn't actually dead though.
> 
> ...inb4 he is. >_>



He is.

Now repent and host.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 5, 2017)

Or lurk , sulk and die


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 5, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Or lurk , sulk and die



Classic @Firaea


----------



## Firaea (Aug 5, 2017)

Melodie said:


> He is.
> 
> Now repent and host.



>.>

Maybe December.

And that's a huge maybe.



Stelios said:


> Or lurk , sulk and die



This is preferable, however.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 5, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Makes me wonder about if there will be a sense of mystery as to what roles belong to what faction.



I won't reveal much on the anti-town roles but I do have a theme going for the factions/ Indies

Reactions: Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 5, 2017)

Going to say this, some have dropped from the game but I will still be treating it/making it with 66 players in mind. If someone get killed/lynched early on and feel deserve a 2nd shot will give you one of the extra roles in the game. Of course their will be some requirements to uphold if want back in to make it fair to others


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 5, 2017)

Aries said:


> Going to say this, some have dropped from the game but I will still be treating it/making it with 66 players in mind. If someone get killed/lynched early on and feel deserve a 2nd shot will give you one of the extra roles in the game. Of course their will be some requirements to uphold if want back in to make it fair to others


My @God I will be unstoppable

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> My @God I will be unstoppable


You mean people will have the pleasure of killing you over and over and over and over.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You mean people will have the pleasure of killing you over and over and over and over.


Well... yes... but... I will not, shall not, can not be stopped!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 5, 2017)

Why stop at 66? 70 character roles will be in *FAVIIORITES* and I know which characters should be added.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 5, 2017)

Aries said:


> Why stop at 66? 70 character roles will be in *FAVIIORITES* and I know which characters should be added.



Why stop at 70 ? Go for a 1000.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 5, 2017)

If I don't have 5 roles I'll be disappointed tbh, high expectations for you @Aries senpai

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Firaea (Aug 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Why stop at 70 ? Go for a 1000.



Why stop at 1000?

Go for 9001 so it can literally be over 9000.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 5, 2017)

Firaea said:


> Why stop at 1000?
> 
> Go for 9001 so it can literally be over 9000.



Now you post ? 





;olol


----------



## Firaea (Aug 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Now you post ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry. I'll soon disappear as quietly as I appeared.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 5, 2017)

Firaea said:


> Don't worry. I'll soon disappear as quietly as I appeared.



Don't lurk too hard.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Don't lurk too hard.



I'll lurk softly. 

On an unrelated note, I need a new signature because I don't believe in my heart anymore.


----------



## Aries (Aug 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Why stop at 70 ? Go for a 1000.



1000 doesn't go with my 7 theme fetish established for the game 


White Wolf said:


> If I don't have 5 roles I'll be disappointed tbh, high expectations for you @Aries senpai



Faith is always rewarded in the land of CR Games. You just gotta believe

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 5, 2017)

Firaea said:


> I'll lurk softly.
> 
> On an unrelated note, I need a new signature because I don't believe in my heart anymore.



Good. >.>

Get one from that anime you're watching. 


Aries said:


> 1000 doesn't go with my 7 theme fetish established for the game



7777 then.


----------



## Aries (Aug 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> 7777 then


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 5, 2017)

Is there anyone that is good with balance for games? I wanted to know if this game I had in mind was balanced or not.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 5, 2017)

Big Mom said:


> Is there anyone that is good with balance for games? I wanted to know if this game I had in mind was balanced or not.



WAD, Law, WPK, DDL come to mind for that.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> WAD, Law, WPK, DDL come to mind for that.


Thank you. Didn't even know Law was active still

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 5, 2017)

Big Mom said:


> Thank you. Didn't even know Law was active still



He's a mod of this section lol....
And still active.


----------



## Aries (Aug 5, 2017)

Ole CR has gotten confirmation that @Marco will be in FAVIIORITES

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> He's a mod of this section lol....
> And still active.



Oh my...well good for Law!


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 5, 2017)

Aries said:


> Ole CR has gotten confirmation that @Marco will be in FAVIIORITES





I call bullshit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 5, 2017)

Aries has gone beyond PLUS ULTRA... he can communicate with the dead now

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I call bullshit.





Didi said:


> *[Didi]*
> 
> I submit the Ghost of Marco



"Float like a butterfly, sting like a bee. The hands can't kill what the eyes can't see." - Mystic Marco

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 5, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Tiger (Aug 5, 2017)

Big Mom said:


> Thank you. Didn't even know Law was active still



Literally what.

I'm the one and only staff member of this section, and I post at least once a day.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 5, 2017)

Aries said:


> I won't reveal much on the anti-town roles but I do have a theme going for the factions/ Indies


As long as role revealing is countered by the very nature of the game, all is good.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 5, 2017)

Law said:


> Literally what.
> 
> I'm the one and only staff member of this section, and I post at least once a day.



I didn't realize YOU were active...because I'M not active lol


----------



## Tiger (Aug 5, 2017)

Big Mom said:


> I didn't realize YOU were active...because I'M not active lol



I've seen you around, and have even spoken to you in this thread in the last month.

#feels

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 5, 2017)

Law said:


> I've seen you around, and have even spoken to you in this thread in the last month.
> 
> #feels



Have we? I don't recall being in here in a while, I haven't played mafia in forever.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Savage (Aug 5, 2017)

Law said:


> I've seen you around, and have even spoken to you in this thread in the last month.
> 
> #feels




Shame on you @Big Mom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 5, 2017)

Savage said:


> Shame on you @Big Mom


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 5, 2017)

@Law when I make my first mafia game I will seek your guidance. Wonder if people would even sign up though.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 5, 2017)

I of course will be taking elements of Law, Laix and Aries into my playstyle for hosting.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 5, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Law when I make my first mafia game I will seek your guidance. Wonder if people would even sign up though.


RM/Generic/Theme?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 5, 2017)

It will be a mix between role madness theme.


----------



## Hero (Aug 5, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Law when I make my first mafia game I will seek your guidance. Wonder if people would even sign up though.


I'll play

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 5, 2017)

I wonder if i annoy host during games because i ask alot of questions when i am unsure. Also making this game will create alot of anxiety shit.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 5, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Law when I make my first mafia game I will seek your guidance. Wonder if people would even sign up though.



You know Rion
as autistic you may be as player, maybe these character traits of yours will actually make for a good host

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 5, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I wonder if i annoy host during games because i ask alot of questions when i am unsure. Also making this game will create alot of anxiety shit.


Nah

Just ask @Aries the amount of questions I throw  

though sometimes I just shitpost and don't even ask anything  ain't life grand

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 5, 2017)

yeah i ll play too

also join my ajin game it's going to be fun
best case you ll have a blast
worst case scenario you ll hate it and i won't try it again


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 5, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Law when I make my first mafia game I will seek your guidance. Wonder if people would even sign up though.



Autosign me.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 5, 2017)

Stelios said:


> You know Rion
> as autistic you may be as player, maybe these character traits of yours will actually make for a good host



 mothafucka i am not autstic


----------



## Stelios (Aug 5, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> mothafucka i am not autstic



ok ok i know

you are just alcoholic
and sometimes you laugh with your own jokes even though nobody else gets it
but fuck them anyway because you are having fun

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 5, 2017)

The return of town WAD baby

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 5, 2017)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stelios (Aug 5, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> The return of town WAD baby



you can town now
in glory
why did you delete your discord btw
I remember I had you


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 5, 2017)

i didnt delete it or delete you

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 5, 2017)

you may have changed name then i have so many people there
or you left the nf channel and i never had you and don't see you anymore


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 5, 2017)

o changed name yea


----------



## God (Aug 5, 2017)

I took a walk around the world to ease my troubled mind
I left my body lying somewhere in the sands of time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tiger (Aug 5, 2017)

God said:


> I took a walk around the world to ease my troubled mind
> I left my body lying somewhere in the sands of time



I watched the world float to the dark side of the moon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stelios (Aug 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Aug 5, 2017)

There's someone in my head
but it's not me

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 5, 2017)

The sun is the same in a relative way but you're older.


----------



## Didi (Aug 5, 2017)

Hey you 
Out there on your own
Sitting naked by the phone
Would you touch me?


----------



## Aries (Aug 5, 2017)

Randy Orton for Favorites

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Aug 5, 2017)

And everything under the sun is in tune 
But the sun is eclipsed by the moon


----------



## Didi (Aug 5, 2017)

Okay
Just a little pinprick
There'll be no more AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
But you may feel a little sick


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 5, 2017)

But I'm on the outside
I'm looking in
I can see through you
See your true colors
'Cause inside you're ugly
You're ugly like me
I can see through you
See to the real you

One of my favorite songs to sing on Rock Band 4.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 5, 2017)

Speaking of rock band 4. Does anyone here have an ps4?


----------



## Legend (Aug 6, 2017)

Faves isnt happening, its one elaborate long con. Its the Avatar Movie Series of Mafia Games.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 6, 2017)

CR.R. Martin is still writing The Winds of Win- er, I mean, still making the role list for favorites.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 6, 2017)

Aries said:


> Randy Orton for Favorites


Reminds me of Viole's Bleach round where @poutanko tried to have words with the supreme master and got an RKO outta nowhere BAM

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 6, 2017)

Wasnt he supposed to send out roles like on tuesday?

The mafia game of the summer will be played in the fall


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 6, 2017)

Legend said:


> Wasnt he supposed to send out roles like on tuesday?
> 
> The mafia game of the summer will be played in the fall



Have some faith in the troll Aries.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 6, 2017)

You new ningens need to have faith.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 6, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> You new ningens need to have faith.



> new
> 2 of the 3 people have been here longer than you

So ningen of you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Legend (Aug 6, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Have some faith in the troll Aries.


He has disappointed before, he will disappoint again


Grandpa Uchiha said:


> You new ningens need to have faith.


New? Who the hell do you think I am scrub?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 6, 2017)

While i may have only been here since 2011 it feels longer than that.


----------



## Legend (Aug 6, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 6, 2017)

No ps4 users here who have rock band 4? Thats disappointing.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 6, 2017)

@Legend 
*Link Removed*


----------



## Legend (Aug 6, 2017)

@Grandpa Uchiha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 6, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 6, 2017)

@Legend


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 6, 2017)

@Legend


----------



## Legend (Aug 6, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 6, 2017)

I wonder if in next year's mafia awards will my trial defense of hammer in DDL Ace Attorney mafia game as mafia will be nominated for a funny moment that lead him to being voted gulity.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 6, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> No ps4 users here who have rock band 4? Thats disappointing.



I only play action/adventure games

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 6, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I wonder if in next year's mafia awards will my trial defense of hammer in DDL Ace Attorney mafia game as mafia will be nominated for a funny moment that lead him to being voted gulity.



We haven't had a Mafia Awards since 2014.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 6, 2017)

They bad one last year or tried to. We need all proper ones to be held.you guys should be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 6, 2017)

I might give it a shot at hosting it this year. We all know how good I am at getting things started, so y'all won't have to worry.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Aries (Aug 6, 2017)

Theirs a post that literally says just started making roles in August 1. Ningens shocked haven't finished 60+ roles yet in 4 days

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tiger (Aug 6, 2017)

Aries said:


> Theirs a post that literally says just started making roles in August 1. Ningens shocked haven't finished 60+ roles yet in 4 days



Nah. Ningens are shocked that you just started lol

Plus, I don't think I'm the only one who thought you said you were starting to send them out already.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 6, 2017)

No comment

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 6, 2017)

I believe already discussed why didn't start till this month. Second noticed some players dropped so decided to wait till I post the thread on the 7th to contact the players in the game to see if their still alive. Don't want to give out roles to someone who might not be on when this game starts.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 6, 2017)

I'll be on and am on and will be on Aries-senpai-kun-sama

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 6, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'll be on and am on and will be on Aries-senpai-kun-sama



Nolife4life.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 6, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Nolife4life.


I'm slowly improving on that tbh.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 6, 2017)

Aries said:


> Theirs a post that literally says just started making roles in August 1. Ningens shocked haven't finished 60+ roles yet in 4 days



i would be actually shocked if you would've finished them in 4 days, lol


----------



## Aries (Aug 6, 2017)

I'm about 1/3rd done with the roles. Creating roles is simple for me, I just don't like making town roles as much as anti town roles. If really put the effort can finish up the roles before the 14th. Even if just go with the flow of it can have it done before the 21st.


----------



## Aries (Aug 6, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> i would be actually shocked if you would've finished them in 4 days, lol



Haha every host in NF would implode if that happened. I would go from King of Troll hosts to God of Mafia hosting. But not improbable feat, I recall for yugioh game did over 300+ abilities in 1 week. It just depends how motivated/inspired I am when making the game.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 6, 2017)

I finished a 40 role RM in a weekend.

But that's all the same subject matter, for something I was into at the time.

70 different topics, half of which I wasn't familiar with until they were submitted-- Faves is a different creature when you want to do justice to everyone's submission. And you still have people annoyed when you make their character a jester...even when it's the best jester NF had ever seen.

Every anime or series someone submitted last year-- I watched or read for at least a few days to get a good enough feel for it.

Then 1/3rd of the roles get lazy players or inactives.

Sadlife.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 6, 2017)

I love the jester role


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 6, 2017)

jester role is garbage unless it threatens ending the game


----------



## Aries (Aug 6, 2017)

I remember that, Spawn the character with so many cool abilities in his arsenal. 

Makes him a jester

Lolwut


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 6, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> jester role is garbage unless it threatens ending the game


Jester role is garbage unless it has a consequence other than losing the game/wasting one lynch. When it can punish both town and anti-town potentially.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 6, 2017)

The game ending punishes town and anti-town equally by definition


----------



## Legend (Aug 6, 2017)

Ive won 3 times as Jester, its fun.

Now i suddenly have free time, what to do


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 6, 2017)

I used to think SinRage was a a town Sin only thing. Now I realize I hate people regardless of when I'm town, mafia or indie.

Reactions: Ningen 2


----------



## Legend (Aug 6, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I used to think SinRage was a a town Sin only thing. Now I realize I hate people regardless of when I'm town, mafia or indie.


I should be more annoyed but im not


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 6, 2017)

Legend said:


> I should be more annoyed but im not


YOU should be annoyed? Psh.


----------



## Aries (Aug 6, 2017)

Actually thank you for bringing that up, going to add Spawn into this game. I remember it like it was yesterday. Submitted spawn after looking up all his abilities and was so excited on how he was going to be used. Theirs so many abilities he can use, wondered which ones would be picked.

*Spawn
[Hellspawn]*- You can't be killed.
*[Malebolgia's Contract]*- You can't be lynched.
*[Martyrs Are Pathetic, I Just Want To Die]*- The first time you would be killed, you instead lose _[Malebolgia's Contract]_. If Role-Crushed, only the _[Hellspawn]_ability is destroyed. You are immune to positive actions, and fail even the easiest Lie-Detect.

_Win-condition: Get lynched.
_
The look on my face when see this as his role

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 6, 2017)

I was under the radar


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 6, 2017)

But people already chose which roles will be in the game CR.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 6, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> But people already chose which roles will be in the game CR.



He's adding extra roles.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 6, 2017)

@Franky


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 6, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> He's adding extra roles.


Well then he needs extra players as well!


----------



## Aries (Aug 6, 2017)

Aries said:


> Going to say this, some have dropped from the game but I will still be treating it/making it with 66 players in mind. If someone get killed/lynched early on and feel deserve a 2nd shot will give you one of the extra roles in the game. Of course their will be some requirements to uphold if want back in to make it fair to others





Aries said:


> Why stop at 66? 70 character roles will be in *FAVIIORITES* and I know which characters should be added.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 6, 2017)

It shouldn't surprise me but a CR-game is a CR-game after all.

I'm just worried Favorites won't suddenly be Favorites no more.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 6, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Well then he needs extra players as well!



> Aries

Hah.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 6, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> It shouldn't surprise me but a CR-game is a CR-game after all.
> 
> I'm just worried Favorites won't suddenly be Favorites no more.



> worried
Should have seen it coming if you ask me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 6, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Well then he needs extra players as well!



You underestimate his power. He will have 100 extra roles for 100 extra trolls. It's not a CR game unless everyone's roles change at least 78 times.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 6, 2017)

kek
who cares
favorites is supposed to be a clusterfuck anyways
ain't no arena to showcase ur actual skills as a player 

how preposterous

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## God (Aug 6, 2017)

Goddamn shut the fuck up Platinum, you dumb bitch


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 6, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> kek
> who cares
> favorites is supposed to be a clusterfuck anyways
> ain't no arena to showcase ur actual skills as a player
> ...


My autism cares!

I at least want _some _order amidst the chaos!


----------



## Aries (Aug 6, 2017)

Order is in the game, his name was @Marco and now he's a spirit haunting the game as I host it


----------



## Platinum (Aug 6, 2017)

God said:


> Goddamn shut the fuck up Platinum, you dumb bitch


Talking a lot of shit for a guy with a Pain avatar Cubert.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Franky (Aug 6, 2017)

Stelios said:


> @Franky



You rang?


----------



## Aries (Aug 6, 2017)

When you playing a cr mafia game


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 6, 2017)

Aries said:


> Why stop at 66? 70 character roles will be in *FAVIIORITES* and I know which characters should be added.


Let me haz law again plz


----------



## Aries (Aug 6, 2017)

You just gotta have hope Dr. White, faith is always rewarded in the land of CR


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 6, 2017)

Aries said:


> You just gotta have hope Dr. White, faith is always rewarded in the land of CR


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 6, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> kek
> who cares
> favorites is supposed to be a clusterfuck anyways
> ain't no arena to showcase ur actual skills as a player
> ...



I wanna disagree, but don't have enough fucks to give to argue.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 6, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I wanna disagree, but don't have enough fucks to give to argue.


             >.>


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 6, 2017)

Platinum said:


> >.>


>.>


----------



## Tiger (Aug 6, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> kek
> who cares
> favorites is supposed to be a clusterfuck anyways
> ain't no arena to showcase ur actual skills as a player
> ...



> Can't hack it
> Tells everyone else there must not be any skill involved

@Aries yup, it was an awesome role.

Jesters are fine as long as they aren't just boring fucks. Spawn required actual thought and planning. It was beautiful, and idgaf who disagrees.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 6, 2017)

i cant hack it in RM

thats rich


----------



## Legend (Aug 6, 2017)

Hot Takes everywhere


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 6, 2017)

i mean its pretty funny getting passive-aggressively BM'd by the so-called 'mod' of the section who hasnt even played a game in years and honestly hasnt had any memorable performances since the motherfucking mafia dinosaurs roamed the earth


----------



## Aries (Aug 6, 2017)

*Powers*

Black Dispersal: By emitting a specific pheromone, Spawn can summon creatures of darkness to a beacon. The creatures will attack beings of light if present.[73]
Creature of Evil Control: Spawn can control the actions of creatures of darkness and sin. Namely Wolves, Bears, Worms, and Bats. They have been used to attack enemies such as Tiffany or Cy-Gor by mental command.

Elemental Manipulation
Chlorokinesis: After visiting Greenworld,[24] Spawn found he could control plants and listen to mother nature. He has summoned an entire forest to instantly form around opponents to capture them.[31]
Energy Manipulation
Necroplasm Bombs: Spawn can expend necroplasm to cause bombs. A small amount, as little as 5 units have been used to take care of a group of men.[1]
Flight
Hydrokinesis: Spawn has summoned tidal waves to vanquish his enemies.[74]
Immortality
Invisibility
Invulnerability
Necroplasm Magic: Spawn has vast magical powers. In the issues before issue #50, Spawn had a limited power supply or "9999". Each time Spawn used his energy, the counter would drain. Because of this, he relied primarily on his costume's natural abilities in fights. Other than the counter, the only limit was Spawn's imagination.
Phasing: Spawn can phase through walls and tends to use shadow to his advantage to cover his tracks.[35]
Psychic Link: Spawn has a psychic link with Sam Burke and Twitch Williams. He subconsciously choose them as his accolades and can call upon their assistance and find their location at times.[75] He was also linked to Nyx by her Shadow Thread before she gave up her control to Mammon.[59]
Portal Creation Spawn can create portals to cross dimensions or to travel to other planes of existence, such as Heaven or Hell.[76]
Reality Manipulation
Regeneration: Spawn has regenerated entire holes in his chest, broken arms,[5]missing hearts,[2] and blown out knee caps[9] instantly with the use of his Necroplasm.
Accelerated Healing
Black Energy Transferal: A rejuvenating energy transfer. Black Energy Transferal is a creature to costume kinetic energy transferal that can jump start the K7-Leetha Costume. Creatures such as rats or worms that never see the sunlight are particularly ripe with evil and can transfer more energy to rejuvenate Spawn's costume and body.[77]

Shape-Shifting: In Spawn's early years, he did not have complete control over his powers. He spent 563 necroplasm units in an attempt to fix his scarred body, but only for a temporary time-period.[78]
Soul Manipulation: Spawn can transfer the sins of of others into himself and purify the souls of other.[79]
Resurrection: Spawn brought back his good friend Bobby from the dead.[80]

Superhuman Endurance: Spawn's body is quite dense, weighing over four hundred pounds, and is composed completely of Necroplasm.[81] This gives him super strength and high degree of durability. While he still has internal organs, they are non-functional, and their damage/destruction does not hinder Spawn in the least. These organs re-appear when he magically regenerates his wounds. This may be due to Spawn's inability to let go of his human self, retaining his human organs even though he no longer requires them.
Superhuman Reflexes: Using K7-LeethaSpawn can react fast enough to block bullets with his autonomic nervous reaction skills.[82]
Superhuman Strength
Superhuman Speed
Telekinesis: Spawn has used his telekinesis to shut doors to keep enemies from escaping.[35]
Telepathy:

Memory Manipulation: Spawn showcased a form of memory manipulation, where he placed a symbol upon Terry and his children's foreheads, and told him that by that next morning, they would forget they ever saw him.[66]

Time Manipulation[83]
Transmutation: Spawn specializes in Matter Manipulation. His K7-Leetha suit can transmute powers molecules around it to manifest what thinker needs if thinker knows fundamentally about the object and has a clear head and strong will.[84]
Nigh-Omnipotence _(formerly)_: (After eating fruit from The Tree of Life).
*Other powers*
Spawn has an ability to "feel" or "sense" misery, pain and hatred as a gift/punishment given to him by The Keeper, an agent of the Emerald Parliament of Greenworld. He is aware, even subconsciously when someone is attacked or murdered because he has gained a further affinity with the creatures of the night and shadows and through them experiences the anguish of all mankind. Spawn typically travels in the shadows, even "flying" on occasion. He is often described as notoriously difficult to spot, often only caught out of the corner of one's eye as just a streak of red (his cape). Spawn can also transform into a swarm of bats and transports from place to place. He has done this on several occasions. Recently, Spawn has shown that he contains an unknown number of lost souls who can share his Hellspawn abilities that are collectively known as The Legion. Detective Twitch theorized that the souls that Spawn carries are those that died during the same hour that Al Simmons was killed, and that there could be as many as 6,000 souls within him. It seems that the power from these souls is the reason Spawn was uncontrollable by Malebolgia, and often referred to as "The One". With the help of a young Spawn (Christopher) he is able to summon them to aid him in his quest to stop Armageddon.

*Divine Powers*
Following Issue #161, the Man of Miracles had given him fruit from the Tree of Life and propelled his power to relative-omnipotent levels, enabling him to rival God and Satan. Now with the powers equal to both God and Satan, Spawn is the third power in the battle of Armageddon. Spawn has apparent control over the Earth itself, using it to his will when in battle against both armies. Spawn used the Earth to swallow all other Hellspawn and imprison them back in Hell.

..........

If you can honestly sit there man with a honest face and tell me you can't see why I found your role underwhelming then I don't know what to say.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 6, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> i mean its pretty funny getting passive-aggressively BM'd by the so-called 'mod' of the section who hasnt even played a game in years and honestly hasnt had any memorable performances since the motherfucking mafia dinosaurs roamed the earth


----------



## Legend (Aug 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Aug 6, 2017)

I thought it was a really cool take on a jester role, really liked it

just put the role on the wrong character though (probably, as seen from the feedback, I wouldn't know, not a comicfag)


----------



## Stelios (Aug 6, 2017)

Maybe that's me at the end of my day but this role is fucking ridiculous


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 6, 2017)

I like seeing an argument between Law and Wad because its one between two extremely stubborn people who are impossible to convince of being wrong and for once I'm not one of them.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 6, 2017)

Jesters are fine as long as they are warned in advance/players expect them by the nature of the setup.

Same with cults.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 6, 2017)

i actually am a very open minded individual who has no problem conceding arguments 

just not about Mafia

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 6, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tiger (Aug 6, 2017)

Meh, Waddo, all I hear is the guy who was on my mafia team in Faves V and couldn't  be bothered to show up. 

Any time someone starts bitching about RM, all I read is "I'm not good at X, therefore it sucks". And it's pretty funny. My resume holds up in vanilla and rm, I'm not threatened by any taunts.

@Aries yep, and that's one of the reasons he was made a jester. A great jester.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 6, 2017)

*wraps his hands*

*puts on gloves*

We doin this or what? Who's first?


----------



## Aries (Aug 6, 2017)

Roles are looking good atm, since groot dropped replacing his role with Spawn. Believe can cook up some nice abilities with his arsenal


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 6, 2017)

Law said:


> Meh, Waddo, all I hear is the guy who was on my mafia team in Faves V and couldn't  be bothered to show up.
> 
> Any time someone starts bitching about RM, all I read is "I'm not good at X, therefore it sucks". And it's pretty funny. My resume holds up in vanilla and rm, I'm not threatened by any taunts.
> 
> @Aries yep, and that's one of the reasons he was made a jester. A great jester.



that was the only game i ever inactifagged in my entire history of playing mafia and ive apologized for that transgression profusely so kinda shitty to bring it up again tbh


----------



## Hero (Aug 6, 2017)

I'm ready to put my all into favorites


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 6, 2017)

We need to stop giving power roles to known inactives who repeatably are. Just my opinion.


----------



## Legend (Aug 6, 2017)

Some games are made of all power roles

power moves only


----------



## Hero (Aug 6, 2017)

Can't wait until Iconics ends. Is favorites starting right after? @Aries


----------



## Aries (Aug 6, 2017)

Hero said:


> Can't wait until Iconics ends. Is favorites starting right after? @Aries



When is Iconics ending?


----------



## Hero (Aug 6, 2017)

Aries said:


> When is Iconics ending?


Depends how this cycle ends  2 cycles @ most I would say


----------



## Aries (Aug 6, 2017)

Hero said:


> Depends how this cycle ends  2 cycles @ most I would say



I'm out of school by thursday, and 1/3rd done with roles. No guarantees but feel confident can get the game running by the 14th or at least before the 21st

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Hero (Aug 6, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> that was the only game i ever inactifagged in my entire history of playing mafia and ive apologized for that transgression profusely so kinda shitty to bring it up again tbh


We're inactifag brothers


----------



## Didi (Aug 7, 2017)

Law said:


> Any time someone starts bitching about RM, all I read is "I'm not good at X, therefore it sucks".


----------



## Stelios (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Tiger (Aug 7, 2017)

Still true.

@Stelios Anyone who watched The Wire should love that video.


----------



## Aries (Aug 7, 2017)

When you waiting for ole CR to give you your FAVIIORITES role


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> When you waiting for ole CR to give you your FAVIIORITES role



Except if you're me then it's more like..


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 7, 2017)

My excitement for Faves was at 110, now it's at 7.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Aries (Aug 7, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Except if you're me then it's more like..


----------



## Aries (Aug 7, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> My excitement for Faves was at 110, now it's at 7.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 7, 2017)

That's me throughout Favourites.


----------



## Aries (Aug 7, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That's me throughout Favourites.



Your going to really enjoy what you as a role does  it maybe  be even jeroier then Mr. Waffles himself


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> Your going to really enjoy what you as a role does  it maybe  be even jeroier then Mr. Waffles himself



Oh right... I forgot I was a role to.... >.>
Do me a favour and name the role something other than [Mr. Waffles].
That would just be too confusing. >.>

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 7, 2017)

Also, I bet it does more than me.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 7, 2017)

> jeroier

Not sure if I like that.
It better be the jeroiest it can be though.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 7, 2017)

If it doesn't win by getting modkilled or doing as little as possible I'd be surprised.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 7, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> If it doesn't win by getting modkilled or doing as little as possible I'd be surprised.



> modkilled

Why dis ?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 7, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > modkilled
> 
> Why dis ?


I don't know.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 7, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> If it doesn't win by getting modkilled or doing as little as possible I'd be surprised.



Passive: have the lowest posts in game. If not character is robeblocked
Active conditional : once the lowest post number in game is achieved as an inactifag you are allowed to mislynch a town


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 7, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Passive: have the lowest posts in game. If not character is robeblock



Doesn't sounds like me.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 7, 2017)

@Aries am I role?


----------



## Stelios (Aug 7, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Doesn't sounds like me.



When you work it does


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 7, 2017)

Stelios said:


> When you work it does



Pretty sure even then I'm still not the lowest poster.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 7, 2017)

*Mr Waffles
[>->]*- You can't be killed.
*[SMH]*- You can't be lynched.
*[Just Lurking]*- The first time your would be targeted by a action, you instead lose _[>->]_. If Role-blocked, only the _[SMH]_ability is destroyed. You are immune to town actions, and fail even the easiest Lie-Detect.

_Win-condition: Get modkilled.

_

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> *Mr Waffles
> [>->]*- You can't be killed.
> *[SMH]*- You can't be lynched.
> *[Just Lurking]*- The first time your would be targeted by a action, you instead lose _[>->]_. If Role-blocked, only the _[SMH]_ability is destroyed. You are immune to town actions, and fail even the easiest Lie-Detect.
> ...


I see what you did there.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> *Mr Waffles
> [>->]*- You can't be killed.
> *[SMH]*- You can't be lynched.
> *[Just Lurking]*- The first time your would be targeted by a action, you instead lose _[>->]_. If Role-blocked, only the _[SMH]_ability is destroyed. You are immune to town actions, and fail even the easiest Lie-Detect.
> ...



That's some lazy work you did there.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 7, 2017)

Stelios said:


> @Aries am I role?



Not that I'm aware of atm



White Wolf said:


> I see what you did there.




But in all serious that's not his role, I make sure all the roles are at least useful in the game



Mr. Waffles said:


> That's some lazy work you did there.



Fits for your role

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## God (Aug 7, 2017)

All Vanillafia roles sent 

Whew


----------



## Aries (Aug 7, 2017)

Going to ask my muse which banner to use for FAV's before I post the thread


​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 7, 2017)

a lot of overwatch characters for the banners

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 7, 2017)

Over watch has some great art/characters. chose sombra at first thanks to her abilities to hack, plus liked her design. When purple was chosen for default town color looked up reaper and widowmaker to use. But their can only be one


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 7, 2017)

both look  pretty cool


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 7, 2017)

The second is way better than the first, since the colors coordinate very well and it's a lot less busy, but the fonts in both are horrendous (the second would be decent if not for the spacing) and I'm not a fan of the thick black border (it should at least be a few shades lighter to coordinate better).

Overall they're pretty cool though. I'd appreciate it more if it featured different characters though. Usually the true stars of Favorites are the lesser known characters, so using them would give more of a Favorites feel rather than an Overwatch feel.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 7, 2017)

Reaper forever

though the second is indeed more catchy


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 7, 2017)

Kinds overcritized a non-important thing, but wth, I like to overthink design stuff.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 7, 2017)

fuck windows 10 
and fraps 10 being older than life

I have to use xbox app to record from netflix to create my gifs for the ajin game


----------



## Stelios (Aug 7, 2017)

oh wait i can use nvidia shadowplay instead  
dear god DVR is more buggy than Steven Balmer's asshole in Windows Millennium

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## Platinum (Aug 7, 2017)

In the planning phase for my return to hosting. 

I got a good concept that I hope pleases you guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 2


----------



## God (Aug 7, 2017)

Yeah Plat's game sounds really cool.

Reactions: Useful 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 8, 2017)

I miss Plat, Awesome, Wormo, and James games

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 8, 2017)

Legend said:


> I miss Plat, Awesome, Wormo, and James games



@Firaea

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Legend (Aug 8, 2017)

Wormo is always here in our hearts

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 8, 2017)

> WAD rating everyone "useful"

@WAD Prime 
What up with that ?

Reactions: Useful 4


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 8, 2017)

You're all useful to me.

Reactions: Useful 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 8, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> You're all useful to me.



Riiiiight.  
You have to come up with something better than that.

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 8, 2017)

Not sure what to make of being rated useful by a vagina though.

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 8, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Not sure what to make of being rated useful by a vagina though.


You found your soulmate.

Reactions: Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 8, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You found your soulmate.



Don't want one though.

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 8, 2017)

The icon for useful is a wrench, which is a tool.

They're calling you guys tools

Reactions: Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 8, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> The icon for useful is a wrench, which is a tool.
> 
> They're calling you guys tools



You... don't say.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Firaea (Aug 8, 2017)

Legend said:


> I miss Plat, Awesome, Wormo, and James games





Mr. Waffles said:


> @Firaea





Legend said:


> Wormo is always here in our hearts







WAD Prime said:


> You're all useful to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 8, 2017)

Firaea said:


>






@WAD Prime 
Let me know when you've caught up with me.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 8, 2017)

So do WAD and Ava have a competition going on to see which one of them is the biggest tool on the forum?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 8, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> So do WAD and Ava have a competition going on to see which one of them is the biggest tool on the forum?



Pretty sure they're at best competing for 2nd place.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 8, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Pretty sure they're at best competing for 2nd place.


For a competition to see who the biggest tool is, it's already competing for 2nd place. So... 3rd?

Reactions: Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 8, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> For a competition to see who the biggest tool is, it's already competing for 2nd place. So... 3rd?



I suppose you're right.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 8, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I suppose you're right.


Usually am.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Aries (Aug 8, 2017)

Bring back Blaze

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 8, 2017)

Aries said:


> Bring back Blaze



Indeed. 


I knew who agreed with your post without looking. >.>

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Didi (Aug 8, 2017)

Yes I want to bully Blaze again

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 8, 2017)

B U L L E T P R O O F
L
A
Z
E

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Didi (Aug 8, 2017)

Classic

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 8, 2017)

Its going to be amazing to see how you guys react to some of things you will expirence in CRs Favorites. Consequences will never be the same again

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 8, 2017)

Rules of mafia 2017:
- Don't use emotes
- Don't quote anyone
- Don't mention anyone
- Never tell the truth
- Never lie
- Never make lie detectable statements 
- Don't use pictures/gifs
- Don't use caps
- Don't use punctuation 
- Don't mention Names, Places or Role Reveal in any way shape or form
- Don't plan anything

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 8, 2017)

So basically...be Catamount

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 8, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Rules of mafia 2017:
> - Don't use emotes
> - Don't quote anyone
> - Don't mention anyone
> ...


You forgot the most important rule of them all: no jokes allowed!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 8, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> You forgot the most important rule of them all: no jokes allowed!


- No jokes allowed (Only applicable if you're DDL/SinRaven/Roman)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 8, 2017)

How to speak up your mind and lose your corporate job:

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## God (Aug 8, 2017)

I hope to see you guys sign up for platinum's upcoming game. He has a way cool concept going. We've discussed some of it and it's definitely something this place needs.

Reactions: Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 8, 2017)

God said:


> I hope to see you guys sign up for platinum's upcoming game. He has a way cool concept going. We've discussed some of it and it's definitely something this place needs.


Fabulousness?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 8, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Rules of mafia 2017:
> - Don't use emotes
> - Don't quote anyone
> - Don't mention anyone
> ...



- Stop signing up for troll games if you want an actuap game.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 8, 2017)

@WAD Prime autism kicked in?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 8, 2017)

Stelios said:


> @WAD Prime autism kicked in?



It kicked in like over 12 hours ago.
You're late to the party.

Slowpoke.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 8, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It kicked in like over 12 hours ago.
> You're late to the party.
> 
> Slowpoke.



Did not. Why do you think i started a cafe conversation at his profile?

inb4

>think
smh

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 8, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Did not. Why do you think i started a cafe conversation at his profile?
> 
> inb4
> 
> ...



I know why you started the conversation, but yet here you are.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 8, 2017)

@WAD Prime  join my game
bisch

Reactions: Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 8, 2017)

so you can press other buttons besides useful
you wh0re


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 8, 2017)

When's your game starting Stelios?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 8, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> When's your game starting Stelios?


Once the player list is full , I estimate it to be during end of August - early september


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 8, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Once the player list is full , I estimate it to be during end of August - early september


Okay.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 8, 2017)

If you are lynched or killed in Favorites depending on your role sent to the Valley of lost soul Roles. Aka Mafia Purgatory. In there every player that has died can talk amongst themselves as every 3rd dayphase in Favorites. Doors of Purgatory will open up and you can fight your way back into Favorites game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 8, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Rules of mafia 2017:
> - Don't use emotes
> - Don't quote anyone
> - Don't mention anyone
> ...


Only meow

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 8, 2017)

Vanillafia get when? @God


----------



## God (Aug 8, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Vanillafia get when? @God



Olivia won't play till iconics is done or she dies


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 9, 2017)

Guys, I have a request I need to make.

The other site where I play mafia, The Syndicate, is dieing. Oldfags are retiring, and for some reason newcomers have just stopped coming. As a result, we haven't had a game with 20+ players since March, and the current 21 player game can't fill up. So I'm freaking out and so are the people there because we don't want to lose the place. This is completely different from NF downtimes btw, it's a long term decay in activity that seems to be close to the point of no return.

Let me talk about the site a little. I joined it in the middle of 2015, when NF was during a downtime, after meeting some of their people in Mafia Champions. I joined a game called Economics Mafia, that was one of the best games I've ever played, so I decided to stick around. The thing I like about the site is how it has this brand of role madness games that feel like vanillafia. Mainly because of the culture (not a site rule, just culture) of having games that don't show actions in write-ups and don't allow players to reveal any info they gained from abilities. So the role madness is going in the background, but in the thread, everybody is dissecting everybody's posts, and scumhunting, scumhunting, scumhunting. Aside from that, the way they like to design games seems less focused on giving each character 5+ abilities, and instead making one big mechanic that affects all players and roll with it. The Economics game had a money mechanic that let you buy actions and was affected by inflation. One game was a Guess Who game where every player had to have their RL picture in the avatar and we played by guessing each other's faces. One was a Pikmin mafia where four human players recruited the Pikmin players to have them kill other players. One had a prison where lynched players went to and where they could play mini games to try to escape, and some players already started the game in the prison so it would randomly get new players in the middle.

In spite of that weird way of playing games, nothing there is mandatory about game design. You can host a vanillafia with role reveals and they will let you. The only rule that is enforced seriously is "no asshattery". Basically, it's one of the nicest places I know in the internet, and everybody treats each other super nicely. Sure, I like coming here and taking part in all the battles of ego, but when I need to just chill with some nice and mature people without insults, I go there.

Ok, enough advertizing. We need new people. ASAP. We have two games that could use some sign ups. Yes I know this is Favorites season and most of you can't play something else alongside it, but maybe some of you can. Or maybe some of you fail victim of CR's wrath during Day 1 and let eliminated early. Either way, take a look, see if you are interested in those games, and consider joining.

Thanks for listening to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 9, 2017)

Sounds lovely DDL, I especially adore reading your sentiments about that place. 

However, I can't commit to another place. It's not a Favorites thing and it isn't even because I'm always busy (even though I am). I just don't feel like going somewhere else. I've tried before and it never works out. I've got a home already, you know. 

Maybe when this place dies, though, or maybe when I'm permbanned for telling people to die.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 9, 2017)

Sad that the place is dying though. Maybe I'll give it a shot after Favorites season. 

Why don't you try inviting some of them here? If the people that stick around there meet with the people that stick around here we'll get a decent sized community of dedicated people again. Just a thought.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 9, 2017)

Yeah I know I keep spamming this topic about them, just like I do the vice versa there. I just like the idea of friends of mine meeting each other.

Maybe some of them will, once their site dies. But Id rather it not die. I like how I can just run to a site whenever I get sick of the other one.

I kind of share your sentiments in the sense that Ive tried to get into a third site multiple times before and never succeeded. Two is my sweet spot.


----------



## poutanko (Aug 9, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Only meow


If I was not modblocked I would make you meow 2 days in a row (´-ω-`)

@DDL I will check it later. Too busy atm and I've joined 3 communities already


----------



## Aries (Aug 9, 2017)

My mafia community I want you guys to do me a favor. Today is a special day for me, its the birthday of the girl I like. Can you guys do ole cr a solid and wish her a Happy Birthday? Her names Halle btw


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 9, 2017)

happy birthday Halle


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 9, 2017)

Aries said:


> My mafia community I want you guys to do me a favor. Today is a special day for me, its the birthday of the girl I like. Can you guys do ole cr a solid and wish her a Happy Birthday? Her names Halle btw


Happy Birthday Halle


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 9, 2017)

Aries said:


> My mafia community I want you guys to do me a favor. Today is a special day for me, its the birthday of the girl I like. Can you guys do ole cr a solid and wish her a Happy Birthday? Her names Halle btw



Happy Birthday Halle ~


----------



## God (Aug 9, 2017)

Kill yourself halle


----------



## Aries (Aug 9, 2017)

Don't go edge lord on me now cubert, this is serious


----------



## Platinum (Aug 9, 2017)

Happy Day of Hope to your main squeeze Halle.


----------



## poutanko (Aug 9, 2017)

°•●☆●•° _Happy Birthday Halle °•●☆●•°_


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 9, 2017)

Can someone please resize this or do whatever needs to be done so it fits better in my avatar?


----------



## poutanko (Aug 9, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Can someone please resize this or do whatever needs to be done so it fits better in my avatar?


What size?


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 9, 2017)

poutanko said:


> What size?


No clue Broette. @Underworld Broker do you know what the best size is?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 9, 2017)

I understand ddl. I just don't like that verison of mafia they play otherwise I'd maybe join up.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 9, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Guys, I have a request I need to make.
> 
> The other site where I play mafia, The Syndicate, is dieing. Oldfags are retiring, and for some reason newcomers have just stopped coming. As a result, we haven't had a game with 20+ players since March, and the current 21 player game can't fill up. So I'm freaking out and so are the people there because we don't want to lose the place. This is completely different from NF downtimes btw, it's a long term decay in activity that seems to be close to the point of no return.
> 
> ...


While it would be a shame if the site died, sometimes that is just the way of things. The things that made a forum or subsection work just aren't in place anymore. Without the vets or those that should be the next gen replacements stepping up, then revival is likely doomed to failure.

The Konoha Colosseum was my home on this forum for a long time but when it's time came to die I accepted it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> My mafia community I want you guys to do me a favor. Today is a special day for me, its the birthday of the girl I like. Can you guys do ole cr a solid and wish her a Happy Birthday? Her names Halle btw


hbd Hallz 

if you get bored hmu

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 10, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Can someone please resize this or do whatever needs to be done so it fits better in my avatar?



A bit from the top or bottom would have to get cut off to make it look normal, I mostly don't resize my avy's because NF is doing it automatically, so i usually try to get that form of my current avy (platinum and Aries have a similar form of their avy's).


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 10, 2017)

Happy birthday, girl CR likes!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 10, 2017)

Have any of you ever felt like your set affected your mood when posting? I get that way sometimes. This one makes me generally more contemplative and nostalgic.


----------



## Didi (Aug 10, 2017)

Yes, I'm always awesome

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | Useful 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 10, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Have any of you ever felt like your set affected your mood when posting? I get that way sometimes. This one makes me generally more contemplative and nostalgic.



I'm pretty sure if that were the case I'd have changed them long ago.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm pretty sure if that were the case I'd have changed them long ago.


All your sets just happened to give you the same emotion so you never noticed.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 10, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> All your sets just happened to give you the same emotion so you never noticed.



But what emotion would that be though ? 
Also, only the ava, I've had/have sigs disabled for years, so don't think they'd have any influence.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 10, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> But what emotion would that be though ?


Apathy


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 10, 2017)

@Dragon D. Luffy : We should do another collab. If we just put a bit more time into balancing Favorites V, it would have been the perfect RM game. What I was able to do with you helping me compared to alone, it's pretty massive. My ambitions had never been higher.

Maybe do a Disneycember game together, with you doing the Pixar roles.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 10, 2017)

I liek this


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 10, 2017)

Ah the beauty. 



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Apathy



Hmm...
Maybe I should test this with a new avi. 

But that's too much work for me.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 10, 2017)

We just need to split the roles early so that processing nightmare doesnt happen.

Also if anyone complains the game is taking too long to start we tell them to fuck themselves and keep going at our own pace.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> We just need to split the roles early so that processing nightmare doesnt happen.
> 
> Also if anyone complains the game is taking too long to start we tell them to fuck themselves and keep going at our own pace.


Processing nightmare was also due to me having a fucked schedule. 

Don't think any game we could possibly do together, including another Favorites, could be as much a processing nightmare as Favorites V. The lightning rod abilities alone in that game...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 10, 2017)

On that year I had 2 days of college and 5 days of slacking a week. So I ended up doing most of the processing work.

Now I don't know which one of us is busier.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm starting to grow weary of redirects. Ace Attorney didnt even have that many of them but at the end of the game I was almost promising to never implement them again.

They are fun in theory but I've yet to see a player that enjoys them or intentionally makes them work.

My next games (except Syndicate Favorites) will probably have less abilities / role.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm aiming for a mix of global abilities ala The Syndicate with some high level roles, mainly indies. Death Note and Zootopia games are closer to what I'll be going for than Favorites.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 10, 2017)

Vote fuckery abilities are best abilities.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 10, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Vote fuckery abilities are best abilities.



Vote fuckery is the worst.

THE WORST.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Vote fuckery is the worst.
> 
> THE WORST.



I'll assign you a vote fuckery role if I ever host again.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Vote fuckery is the worst.
> 
> THE WORST.


You should petition having my AJ role in every game


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 10, 2017)

Firaea said:


> I'll assign you a vote fuckery role if I ever host again.



I'm okay with this, cause it means you'd be hosting. 



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> You should petition having my AJ role in every game



Oh trust me... if that was an actual option I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 10, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Have any of you ever felt like your set affected your mood when posting? I get that way sometimes. This one makes me generally more contemplative and nostalgic.


It used to affect my mood back when I changed sets regularly.  But I think it was more that I changed the set to my mood rather than the other way around.  

This one doesn't really change how I feel. Must be because it's always relevant, considering it's an actual picture of me.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 10, 2017)

I should start putting down the ideas have for the Drag Queen game.

Some of those roles are gonna be so awesome I swear.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 10, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> You should petition having my AJ role in every game


AJ role?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 10, 2017)

Firaea said:


> I'll assign you a vote fuckery role if I ever host again.


All your votes are belong to Euron and Darth Traya.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 10, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> AJ role?



*Absolute Justice*
*[Absolute Justice]*- While Absolute Justice is alive, lynches cannot be manipulated in any way. All votes count for 1 and lynch redirects/stops, vote redirection or any other manipulations are nullified.
*[Big Fish Hunter]*- At the start of the game, Absolute Justice can select five players and learn if at least one of them is anti-town. This ability is unaffected by any abilities those players might possess to hide/change their alignment upon investigation.
*[You're Mafia, Admit It!]*- If Absolute Justice is on a lynchwagon that has at least 20% of the remaining players on board, he can use this ability to instantly kill that player. If the chosen player was anti-town, then Absolute Justice will be immune to negative actions for the rest of that phase and the following cycle. If the player was town, then AbsoluteJustice himself will get lynched that phase regardless of anything else. If they were neutral or pro-town indie, then he will receive no reward or punishment. Two-shot.
*[Secret Agent Man]*- At the start of night 2, five other players will be randomized to be in a QT with Absolute Justice, none of which will be from the five he chose with [Big Fish Hunter]. One of these players will be anti-town and ifthey're part of a mafia, will no longer be able to post in their QT. The players within this QT cannot target each other with abilities. For two night phases, the players will have to select from within a player to be lynched. If they lynch the anti-town player within those two nights, they can continue on as an extra night lynch permanently, able to pick from the entire player-base. If they failto lynch the anti-town player though, the group will be disbanded and Absolute Justice will become a generic with a vote power of zero, if he was notalready lynched himself by the group. If the mafia player dies by another cause before the night 3lynch, then a new group will be randomized.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 10, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> *Absolute Justice
> [Absolute Justice]*- While Absolute Justice is alive, lynches cannot be manipulated in any way. All votes count for 1 and lynch redirects/stops, vote redirection or any other manipulations are nullified.
> *[Big Fish Hunter]*- At the start of the game, Absolute Justice can select five players and learn if at least one of them is anti-town. This ability is unaffected by any abilities those players might possess to hide/change their alignment upon investigation.
> *[You're Mafia, Admit It!]*- If Absolute Justice is on a lynchwagon that has at least 20% of the remaining players on board, he can use this ability to instantly kill that player. If the chosen player was anti-town, then Absolute Justice will be immune to negative actions for the rest of that phase and the following cycle. If the player was town, then AbsoluteJustice himself will get lynched that phase regardless of anything else. If they were neutral or pro-town indie, then he will receive no reward or punishment. Two-shot.
> *[Secret Agent Man]*- At the start of night 2, five other players will be randomized to be in a QT with Absolute Justice, none of which will be from the five he chose with [Big Fish Hunter]. One of these players will be anti-town and ifthey're part of a mafia, will no longer be able to post in their QT. The players within this QT cannot target each other with abilities. For two night phases, the players will have to select from within a player to be lynched. If they lynch the anti-town player within those two nights, they can continue on as an extra night lynch permanently, able to pick from the entire player-base. If they failto lynch the anti-town player though, the group will be disbanded and Absolute Justice will become a generic with a vote power of zero, if he was notalready lynched himself by the group. If the mafia player dies by another cause before the night 3lynch, then a new group will be randomized.



3rd or 4th best role ever.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 10, 2017)

Omg  

I miss AJ...


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm starting to grow weary of redirects. Ace Attorney didnt even have that many of them but at the end of the game I was almost promising to never implement them again.
> 
> They are fun in theory but I've yet to see a player that enjoys them or intentionally makes them work.
> 
> My next games (except Syndicate Favorites) will probably have less abilities / role.


They were pretty balanced in hxh, and made for some glorious ass plays like chrollo off'ing killua and kurapika with sun and moon. What a keikaku


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> 3rd or 4th best role ever.


I was just thinking that it is my third or fourth best role ever. Hal-9000 and Kaminsod obviously have the first two spots.



SinRaven said:


> Omg
> 
> I miss AJ...


One of my favorite players ever. I knew early on when thinking of roles I could make for Clash of the Hosts that AJ had to be one of them.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 10, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> They were pretty balanced in hxh, and made for some glorious ass plays like chrollo off'ing killua and kurapika with sun and moon. What a keikaku



They were balanced there too, but balanced =/= fun.

With redirects, we have one side that picks two players to redirect without even knowing if it will help them or not (and usually only learns it when the game is over) and the side that gets redirected and sometimes doesn't even learn of that either.

I like roles that allow players to strategize more.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 10, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I was just thinking that it is my third or fourth best role ever. Hal-9000 and Kaminsod obviously have the first two spots.



Magikarp would be #1 for me.
#2 would be...

May Chang (Princess of Xing/Doctor*/Wagon Detector): *The petite Xingese princess can protect a player each night phase. *Also, after a day phase ends, she will be given a list of all the bandwagons that formed that day phase, including the one of the lynched player (minimum number for a bandwagon is 4 votes). May can choose one wagon and send her decision to the mod to find out how many mafia voted in that wagon, including Homunculi with innocence.*

For the bolded part.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 10, 2017)

I wouldn't know my favorite role. I have a shit tier memory so I can't remember them.

Valkyrie comes to mind, but I'm still kinda salty that it was impossible for me to win with that role.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> They were balanced there too, but balanced =/= fun.
> 
> With redirects, we have one side that picks two players to redirect without even knowing if it will help them or not (and usually only learns it when the game is over) and the side that gets redirected and sometimes doesn't even learn of that either.
> 
> I like roles that allow players to strategize more.


Making roles that had strategic elements/choices was my main goal with my CotH submissions. AJ, Darth Traya Yhwach and Ashitaka especially.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> They were balanced there too, but balanced =/= fun.
> 
> With redirects, we have one side that picks two players to redirect without even knowing if it will help them or not (and usually only learns it when the game is over) and the side that gets redirected and sometimes doesn't even learn of that either.
> 
> I like roles that allow players to strategize more.


But it was strategic. With chrollo it involved layering his moves and anticipating someone attacking with certain moves, same with pitou wothout the layering (knowing some roles had killshots and using that too advantage)

I get your point but i think they can be used strategically


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 10, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> But it was strategic. With chrollo it involved layering his moves and anticipating someone attacking with certain moves, same with pitou wothout the layering (knowing some roles had killshots and using that too advantage)
> 
> I get your point but i think they can be used strategically


Would you like to boost WAD?

Best roles being mentioned, yet you peasants forget about the mistress of all evil.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2017)

boost WAD?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 10, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> boost WAD?


In the TAMNI game, I used a redirect combined with an ability offering that another role in our mafia had to bring back Cendrillon after town finally stopped derping and was going to leave her as Ingredients. The way Laix would send it to players is, "Would you like to [enter offer here]", so sworder got asked "Would you like to boost WAD?"


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2017)

oh right that game


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Ah the beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




use this one


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 10, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> use this one



No thanks lol.
Not...my kind of thing.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 10, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> use this one



If you actually have something... better I might consider it. 
Just no... Homestuck.
Neither the webcomic, nor poster.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2017)

use this


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 10, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> use this



> better



Let me rephrase...

If you have something... worse I might consider it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lawrence777 (Aug 10, 2017)

Sup guys.


SinRaven said:


> Omg
> 
> I miss AJ...





WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I was just thinking that it is my third or fourth best role ever. Hal-9000 and Kaminsod obviously have the first two spots.
> 
> 
> One of my favorite players ever. I knew early on when thinking of roles I could make for Clash of the Hosts that AJ had to be one of them.


I gotta say those CoTH roles were really dope, some of the funnest I ever played with lol.
Soul Taker/Darth Traya sabotaged the hell out of me   

.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 10, 2017)

Give the best hosts around free reign to make any role they want and things of beauty are born. My Shadar role barely missing the cut though


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 10, 2017)

If you guys are willing to join Im all in for another round at CotH.

Just make a deadline from the start so we dont take another full year to make it.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> If you guys are willing to join Im all in for another round at CotH.
> 
> Just make a deadline from the start so we dont take another full year to make it.


I wouldn't mind 

Since CotH is the one game since I've been back to NF mafia that I was D1'd

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> If you guys are willing to join Im all in for another round at CotH.
> 
> Just make a deadline from the start so we dont take another full year to make it.


Well Ooh La La hasn't been around, parka is dead, CR is too busy making a billion other games, Psychic is barely around...may as well make it a mentor vs student showdown

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Olivia (Aug 10, 2017)

I forgot how much this place made me laugh. I'm glad to be back


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 10, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Well Ooh La La hasn't been around,



She posted not that long ago here. 

@Owner Of A Lonely Heart 




> CR is too busy making a billion other games,



CR has been busy making a billion games for the past 7 years.
That has never stopped him before, so why would it now.


----------



## Aries (Aug 10, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Aug 10, 2017)

Only hosts can play on CotH? ._.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 10, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Only hosts can play on CotH? ._.



No, they together just create a whole bunch of whacky roles for the game.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> She posted not that long ago here.
> 
> @Owner Of A Lonely Heart
> 
> ...


Last CotH he only made like 2-3 roles despite having like a year to do them.

One of your best


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 10, 2017)

> whacky 

I feel like such a CR for using that word...

And I even spelled it wrong.

I think.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 10, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Last CotH he only made like 2-3 roles despite having like a year to do them.



I'm not saying he'll make 5 billion roles though.
I just pointed out that your reason for counting him out doesn't really apply.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 10, 2017)

If we were to do that, I wouldn't mind helping create a few roles. It's been a couple of years (and I feel my roles were never that memerable) but something like that sounds fun.

Edit: just stumbled upon some of my Jojo roles for a game I was making back in 2014, the last game I ever attempted to start.


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 10, 2017)

Wpk being kaiba  , spot on.

Also someone host a yugioh game lmao


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 10, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Only hosts can play on CotH? ._.



4-5 hosts make the round together. Everyone else plays as normal.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 10, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Wpk being kaiba  , spot on.
> 
> Also someone host a yugioh game lmao



Already hosted that game


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 10, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Well Ooh La La hasn't been around, parka is dead, CR is too busy making a billion other games, Psychic is barely around...may as well make it a mentor vs student showdown



You, me, WW. Thats 3 people. I see Law every now and then. And maybe someone else new.

This game is as casual as it gets, literally the only requirement Id make is that you have hosted RM games before and like to write roles.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> She posted not that long ago here.
> 
> @Owner Of A Lonely Heart
> 
> ...



It stopped him last time. He only submitted 3 roles.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> If you guys are willing to join Im all in for another round at CotH.
> 
> Just make a deadline from the start so we dont take another full year to make it.


Give me a few more role madness games to host and then I'll have enough experience to join in


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 10, 2017)

@Hero
@Superman
@WAD Prime
@Platinum
@Law
@Psychic
@familyparka
@Franky
@Dr. White

Wanna make roles?[/USER]


----------



## Didi (Aug 10, 2017)

OwO what's this


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 10, 2017)

If we have a fair amount we could just have each submit five to eight roles apiece. Have the game be 30 players, 40 only if the activity/interest is there.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 10, 2017)

Where is parka anyways? Haven't seen him in a while


----------



## Olivia (Aug 10, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Where is parka anyways? Haven't seen him in a while



In a cyrochamber like I was, until recently.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 10, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Where is parka anyways? Haven't seen him in a while



playing paladins from times to times i tried to summon him he didn't reply
i also have his brother Dega so i should try that one


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 10, 2017)

So I guess we arent doing the vote thing?

@WolfPrinceKiba


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Hero
> @Superman
> @WAD Prime
> @Platinum
> ...



What?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> What?



Clash of the hosts. Wanna join and make roles?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 10, 2017)

@Nitty Scott
@Firaea
@Marco

One can dream.


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 10, 2017)

I'd be down


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 10, 2017)

@Laix
@Kue
@Patchouli 
@Vermin 
@Blur
@Immortal

IDK


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 10, 2017)

Patch plays mafia?


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 10, 2017)

Hosted some iconic games even.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 10, 2017)

> tfw see "Lewd" rating

Is this a sign that NF needs more homoerotic shitposting between @God  and me.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 10, 2017)

That's fucking gay.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Didi (Aug 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Patch plays mafia?




newfag alert

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Clash of the hosts. Wanna join and make roles?



 I am down.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Hero
> @Superman
> @WAD Prime
> @Platinum
> ...



What's this about?


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 10, 2017)

When the forums changed to a different host, I immediately disabled the shitty email notification thing.

Now, after over a year I suddenly start getting fucking email notifications on watched threads again. I disabled it thrice today but I keep getting emails. 

What the fuck man, nothing is more annoying. @Reznor fix this shit and also mod me.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 10, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> When the forums changed to a different host, I immediately disabled the shitty email notification thing.
> 
> Now, after over a year I suddenly start getting fucking email notifications on watched threads again. I disabled it thrice today but I keep getting emails.
> 
> What the fuck man, nothing is more annoying. @Reznor fix this shit and also mod me.


I just unwatched this thread which was the only one that was giving me notifications even after I disabled all notifications again.

@Dragon D. Luffy : Yeah no voting probably. People are too lazy and we're bound to get a better game if we can do balance changes early. Last time, there were too many complaints about changes being made to roles for balance purposes. It needs to be clear that whoever the main hosts are, they need to have some veto power. Else we end up with something like Parka's Many Faced God being OP as all hell.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> > tfw see "Lewd" rating
> 
> Is this a sign that NF needs more homoerotic shitposting between @God  and me.



They need a better picture for the lewd rating tbh


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> What's this about?



You submit a bunch of roles (number pending). Whatever roles you want to make. Ever had a cool idea you couldn't implement because it wasn't worth making a full game for it? Now is the time.

We merge all roles in one game. People play it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 10, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I just unwatched this thread which was the only one that was giving me notifications even after I disabled all notifications again.
> 
> @Dragon D. Luffy : Yeah no voting probably. People are too lazy and we're bound to get a better game if we can do balance changes early. Last time, there were too many complaints about changes being made to roles for balance purposes. It needs to be clear that whoever the main hosts are, they need to have some veto power. Else we end up with something like Parka's Many Faced God being OP as all hell.



Well we have 5 people already (6 if Platinum joins). If there are 6 roles per person that's 36. Sounds like a game.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You submit a bunch of roles (number pending). Whatever roles you want to make. Ever had a cool idea you couldn't implement because it wasn't worth making a full game for it? Now is the time.
> 
> We merge all roles in one game. People play it.


K. I'd be down.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 10, 2017)

Why did you delete that @Dragon D. Luffy ?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 10, 2017)

Because I wasn't sure about it.

Ok whaetever, I'll explain. I don't know whether we should wait to see if one of the tagged people will reply, or start with 6 people because we already have a lot of people.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 10, 2017)

get me out of this nightmare


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


> get me out of this nightmare


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Because I wasn't sure about it.
> 
> Ok whaetever, I'll explain. I don't know whether we should wait to see if one of the tagged people will reply, or start with 6 people because we already have a lot of people.



 Wait. There is no harm in that.


----------



## Aries (Aug 10, 2017)

Clash of the hosts is like Mafias Justice League or Avengers. I'm just there to add the star power when needed,


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> Clash of the hosts is like Mafias Justice League or Avengers. I'm just there to add the star power when needed,


You're Hawkeye.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Franky (Aug 11, 2017)

@Dragon D. Luffy 

Yes please sounds fantastic.
Let
Me
In


----------



## Aries (Aug 11, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> You're Hawkeye.



I'm clearly the Captain America or Superman of the group, The Heart of the Mafia Section.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 11, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Nitty Scott
> @Firaea
> @Marco
> 
> One can dream.



I'm... okay with this.

My schedule is too irregular for me to commit to hosting/playing, but I can probably make a few roles. If you've more than enough people already, that's fine too though.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 11, 2017)

Firaea said:


> I'm... okay with this.
> 
> My schedule is too irregular for me to commit to hosting/playing, but I can probably make a few roles. If you've more than enough people already, that's fine too though.


The more the merrier. Make however many you want. It is freeing to be able to make any role you want, especially for characters that have series that don't fit into a full game well. It messes with my indecisiveness though.


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Dr. White (Aug 11, 2017)

fuuuuckkkking REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

How do I make my ava sport a gif file? How the fuck do I get it to scale properly.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2017)

Aries said:


> I'm clearly the Captain America or Superman of the group, The Heart of the Mafia Section.



You're more like the Ant-man or Cyborg of the mafia section.


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2017)

CR is more like Booster Gold imo


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2017)

He's lucky if he gets to be the Vibe of the mafia section really.


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2017)

I get an _Arm-Fall-Off Boy _vibe from cr.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 11, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> They need a better picture for the lewd rating tbh





Yes it looks like a gay moustache

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stelios (Aug 11, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


> get me out of this nightmare



Animal I have become


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 11, 2017)

Ddl
Wpk
Wormo
Platinum
CR
Olivia
Dr. White
Superman
Franky

Ok scratch what I said before this is looking epic.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 11, 2017)

Aries said:


> Clash of the hosts is like Mafias Justice League or Avengers. I'm just there to add the star power when needed,



Just to be sure, are you signing in?


----------



## Stelios (Aug 11, 2017)

Millar's Old Man Logan is such a trip


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 11, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ddl
> Wpk
> Wormo
> Platinum
> ...


Wtf man


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 11, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Wtf man



People submitting roles for CotH2

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 11, 2017)

If you submit can you still play?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 11, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> People submitting roles for CotH2



He's wondering why he's not on the list. 



White Wolf said:


> If you submit can you still play?



First game the answer was no for that.
Pretty sure that hasn't changed.
Hidden abilities and whatnot.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 11, 2017)

Didnt he say he was gonna wait to have more RM experience or whatever?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 11, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> He's wondering why he's not on the list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This game should be even more closed setup so no.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 11, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Didnt he say he was gonna wait to have more RM experience or whatever?



I'm just guessing here.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 11, 2017)

Meh, rather play then. 

Otherwise would've thrown in a few extra roles from the Cinemafia I'm working on.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 11, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Didnt he say he was gonna wait to have more RM experience or whatever?


My next role madness game is gonna be finished before even half of the CotH roles are done!!

Besides when I made that comment I figured CotH2 would be far away, but there already is a lot of interest so yeah.

Put me on the list!


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 11, 2017)

I already have two ideas that could potentially make great roles. And I'm wondering that for a third role that I've had in my mind for years now if I should build a game around it or use it for CoTH2 too.


----------



## Aries (Aug 11, 2017)

Platinum said:


> You're more like the Ant-man or Cyborg of the mafia section.





Legend said:


> CR is more like Booster Gold imo





God said:


> I get an _Arm-Fall-Off Boy _vibe from cr.



2 unknown jobbers and a washed up old geezer . slow your roles sons, your hands are too short to box with a Hosting God

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 11, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> WolfPrinceKiba said:
> 
> 
> > Well Ooh La La hasn't been around
> ...



Hmm, @WolfPrinceKiba, you don't say? I would have never guessed that I was not around.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 11, 2017)

@Aries I need an answer. Do you want to participate or not

@Owner Of A Lonely Heart  what about you


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 11, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Aries I need an answer. Do you want to participate or not
> 
> @Owner Of A Lonely Heart  what about you



I already said I was playing in the conversation confirmation thing. Or is this an invitation help mod? *not sure*


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 11, 2017)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> I already said I was playing in the conversation confirmation thing. Or is this an invitation help mod? *not sure*



What? No.

This is Clash of the Hosts 2. Want to make some roles?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 11, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I already have two ideas that could potentially make great roles. And I'm wondering that for a third role that I've had in my mind for years now if I should build a game around it or use it for CoTH2 too.


 
I have 3 roles I absolutely must make and another 3 Im considering. All deliciously OP.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2017)

I have already possibly gone to sleep thinking of 2 roles...I would need help smoothing them out of course. I do not know if I should send it to a few of ya to see later or wait a bit till we are officially started.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 11, 2017)

Im probably opening the QT tonight and then more people can join if they want to.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 11, 2017)

DDL
WPK
Platinum
Olivia
Sin
Firaea
Superman
Franky
Dr. White

CR will enter the list when/if he gives me an objective answer.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 11, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> DDL
> WPK
> Platinum
> Olivia
> ...


This is a fantastic line up.

It feels like some sort of superhero team, definitely.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 11, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> This is a fantastic line up.
> 
> It feels like some sort of superhero team, definitely.



Damn you quoted before I finished editing


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 11, 2017)

But yeah its a cool line up.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 11, 2017)

Nah, now that a certain name was added (not Franky) it actually feels kinda shitty


----------



## Aries (Aug 11, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Aries I need an answer. Do you want to participate or not
> 
> @Owner Of A Lonely Heart  what about you



Its a interesting concept, the 2nd one will likely be handled better then the 1st one was. Maybe for the third one, atm working on 2 big games. Favorites and then DragonBall. If things go well I will be ressurecting Narutifia to give it a shot. Making it 3 giant games back to back to back. Ill likely be to burned out to really commit to it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2017)

Aries said:


> 2 unknown jobbers and a washed up old geezer . slow your roles sons, your hands are too short to box with a Hosting God



 These ningens know you are an A lister.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 11, 2017)

Aries said:


> Its a interesting concept, the 2nd one will likely be handled better then the 1st one was. Maybe for the third one, atm working on 2 big games. Favorites and then DragonBall. If things go well I will be ressurecting Narutifia to give it a shot. Making it 3 giant games back to back to back. Ill likely be to burned out to really commit to it



Thats alright, bro.


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2017)

Vasto sucking up for a good faves role whenever that game comes out


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 11, 2017)

@Aries.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 11, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> What? No.
> 
> This is Clash of the Hosts 2. Want to make some roles?



Oh sure, I'll make roles again. I couldn't remember what CotH stood for. I'm planning on modding a CotH style game on my home site at some point. I'm still working on the roles for that game too.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2017)

oh wait i was asked to contribute to the CotH thing

ty but pass 

ive done more than my fair share of damage by turning RM into what it was with some of my roles 

>2012
>first game hosting EVER
>Resident Evil
>The Tyrant
>Mio 

like this post if you agree

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1 | Ningen 3


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 11, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> oh wait i was asked to contribute to the CotH thing
> 
> ty but pass
> 
> ...



Good game that was.


I say as best zombie in that one. 


I think.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2017)

Anyone know of any good TV Shows or Animes that are worth watching, i have a day off for once and im bored af


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> oh wait i was asked to contribute to the CotH thing
> 
> ty but pass
> 
> ...



 WORST GODFATHER ABILITIES....EVER!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2017)

Legend said:


> Anyone know of any good TV Shows or Animes that are worth watching, i have a day off for once and im bored af



have u seen rick & morty


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> have u seen rick & morty


What kind of Ridiculousness Question is that? wubba lubba dub dub mo fo


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2017)

castlevania?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Didi (Aug 11, 2017)

Legend said:


> Anyone know of any good TV Shows or Animes that are worth watching, i have a day off for once and im bored af




Orphan Black 

tfw last episode EVER tomorrow

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2017)

Castlevania is fucking legit.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 11, 2017)

Didi said:


> Orphan Black
> 
> tfw last episode EVER tomorrow


I need to catch up on that shit 

I need me some Helena

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 11, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Castlevania is fucking legit.



But too short.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2017)

still probably the most efficient 2 hours of leisurely time someone can spend in 2017


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2017)

I just realized I never watched The Newest Season of Archer, anyone watch it? was it good?


WAD Prime said:


> castlevania?


Havent seen it yet


Didi said:


> Orphan Black
> 
> tfw last episode EVER tomorrow


Ive heard good things about it, never watched


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2017)

youll love castlevania for sure i know you

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Didi (Aug 11, 2017)

Legend said:


> I just realized I never watched The Newest Season of Archer, anyone watch it? was it good?
> 
> Havent seen it yet
> 
> Ive heard good things about it, never watched




you should, it's great, real rollercoaster type show
plus the main girl's acting is AMAZING


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 11, 2017)

Didi said:


> Orphan Black
> 
> tfw last episode EVER tomorrow


Agreed. I haven't seen the newest season yet (aside from the first episode), but orphan black is best


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2017)

@WAD Prime , Ill give it a shot tonight


Didi said:


> you should, it's great, real rollercoaster type show
> plus the main girl's acting is AMAZING


Ill give it a shot


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 11, 2017)

Ideas I have for mafia games i wanna host. 

Alternative realities: 
Naruto
Dragon Ball Z

WWF series. 
I have other ideas just not sure how well they will be received. Stuff like TV shows, movies and whatnot.


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Ideas I have for mafia games i wanna host.
> 
> Alternative realities:
> Naruto
> ...


Are you CR's Clone?

Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 11, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Ideas I have for mafia games i wanna host.
> 
> Alternative realities:
> Naruto
> ...



We receive anything and everything. 

What tv shows/movies ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 11, 2017)

No i have always wanted to do my own verisons long before CRs. And well tv shows/movies.

Scream
Big Trouble In Little China

Just to name a few.

Shenmue and Final Fantasy VII are on my list as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> But too short.



That's where season 2 comes in .


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 11, 2017)

Platinum said:


> That's where season 2 comes in .



Let me know when that arrives.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Let me know when that arrives.


Next year hopefully .


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 11, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Next year hopefully .



> next year
> hopefully

I'll have forgotten about this by then.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 11, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Agreed. I haven't seen the newest season yet (aside from the first episode), but orphan black is best



I'm in he middle of s5. Its great.

I'm almost ashamed of making such a lame role for Helena in Favs 4 because I didnt know the character back then.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 11, 2017)

-sighs-


----------



## Didi (Aug 11, 2017)

What was the role

tell me so I can chastise you


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 11, 2017)

What to do.


----------



## Aries (Aug 11, 2017)

Host Metal Gear Solid game. Litterally the one game that hasn't been made yet for some reason


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 11, 2017)

Aries said:


> Host Metal Gear Solid game. Litterally the one game that hasn't been made yet for some reason



I... wanna say it has, but I'm not sure.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 11, 2017)

I actually like that idea. I wouldn't mind taking that despite me not being able to host it right this second. Computer is out of commission right now.


----------



## Aries (Aug 11, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I... wanna say it has, but I'm not sure.



I've checked it hasn't yet unless it happened before I got here ages ago. 

You can also host fma game grandpa pretty sure no one will host that game

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 11, 2017)

Didi said:


> What was the role
> 
> tell me so I can chastise you



She had a 50% chance of dodging anything.

And every day she rolled her dice to get a random role depending on her mood (cop/vig/doctor/etc). Basically I gathered that Helena was random was fuck so I made a role from that.

But now that I think about it Im not ashamed since thats the role @hammer used to day 1 kill Rion in Favorites and unleash a whole new era of rage.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 11, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm in he middle of s5. Its great.
> 
> I'm almost ashamed of making such a lame role for Helena in Favs 4 because I didnt know the character back then.


How I feel about multiple roles I made prior to watching the works. The Tetsuo role in Favorites III being a specific source of shame.


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2017)

Go away WPK


----------



## Didi (Aug 11, 2017)

TETSUOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 11, 2017)

Aries said:


> I've checked it hasn't yet unless it happened before I got here ages ago.
> 
> You can also host fma game grandpa pretty sure no one will host that game




What... exactly did you check ?


----------



## Aries (Aug 11, 2017)

metal gear solid mafia naruto forums, Google

After looking at every game in this section 1 or 2 years ago

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 11, 2017)

1 role partially done. 1 character I want to do, but it will probably require a lot of research, oh well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 11, 2017)

Has this site ever had a sockpuppet game?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 11, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Has this site ever had a sockpuppet game?



Define sock puppet.

Probably yes though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2017)

Yes.

Chaos hosted one.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 11, 2017)

Is there anything this site didnt do before?

Anyway I was thinking of making a aSoIaF one.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 11, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Define sock puppet.
> 
> Probably yes though.



I make every player an account named after their character. Nobody knows who is the person behind the chracter, nor their alignment since its closed setup.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 11, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> Yes.
> 
> Chaos hosted one.



And Patchouli before him. 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Is there anything this site didnt do before?



Yes.
Don't ask me what though, cause fuck if I know. >.>



> Anyway I was thinking of making a aSoIaF one.



I approve.


----------



## Didi (Aug 11, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Is there anything this site didnt do before?
> 
> Anyway I was thinking of making a aSoIaF one.




oh hey me 2


though I shouldn't
I have way too much other shit to do atm


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 11, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I make every player an account named after their character. Nobody knows who is the person behind the chracter, nor their alignment since its closed setup.



I figured you meant that, but wanted to be sure lol.
For all I know it was a tvshow/cartoon/book/whatever.


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2017)

I still have this awesome concept law posted years ago in case anyone's interested in hosting


----------



## Didi (Aug 11, 2017)

I now remember cucking wad in the Alt-Accounts game


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2017)

Didi said:


> I now remember cucking wad in the Alt-Accounts game



wasnt it marco that cucked me 

i gooned ur whole mafia except him tho (u and crugyr iirc)

a shame that wasnt my first SK win

that role was actually glorious

it should exist in every incarnation of the game


----------



## Didi (Aug 11, 2017)

yeah technically

but it was me who figured everything out
and would've stopped you sooner if not for the weird order / priority mechanics your role had
would've had had to target myself with a kill to get you and I didn't anticipate that


so then Marco just spilled the beans when he was the only one left


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2017)

Remember the Mafia Wiki, that would be so helpful in times like these


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 11, 2017)

Legend said:


> Remember the Mafia Wiki, that would be so helpful in times like these



Those were the days....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Those were the days....


Bioness let it go, you cant even access it atm


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 11, 2017)

I got my computer back. Now to begin creating games. Where do I begin? And, @Mr. Waffles and @White Wolf thanks for the postive ratings and I didn't realize only the games give you post count. are you sure?


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 11, 2017)

Everything in this section gives post count

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 11, 2017)

So yeah. I am wanting to start making roles I guess for the Metal Gear game. I just don't know where to start. Might even have to make my own graphics which I have the program but suck total ass at. lol


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 11, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Everything in this section gives post count



I see.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 11, 2017)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2017)

Ted is the best movie ever


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 11, 2017)

hey @God what is that catdank faction stuff in your card?


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> hey @God what is that catdank faction stuff in your card?



Some dumb shit. There are 4 different variations of the emote. You can pick which one is your favorite by going to preferences. Once you select it tho, it's permanent.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 11, 2017)

well shouldn't they expand upon the actual faction thing to maybe bring back tribes/fan clubs etc?


----------



## Savage (Aug 11, 2017)

Legend said:


> I just realized I never watched The Newest Season of Archer, anyone watch it? was it good?


I thought it was pretty good. You should watch it when you get the chance


Legend said:


> Are you CR's Clone?


At first glance he does look like CR with that new avi of his

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Firaea (Aug 11, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I... wanna say it has, but I'm not sure.



I vaguely remember talking with Awesome in trying to design one, but I think it was never hosted. Can't remember though.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 11, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Is there anything this site didnt do before?
> 
> Anyway I was thinking of making a aSoIaF one.



If you make aSoIaF then autoadd me to the player list, I'll make time for it no matter what is going on.


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2017)

Savage said:


> I thought it was pretty good. You should watch it when you get the chance
> 
> At first glance he does look like CR with that new avi of his


Gotcha

That he does.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 12, 2017)

The ASoIaF game I was thinking of doing isn't reasonably within the cards anymore. Would have been a series of games, each book in order with the events of each affecting the next, mainly in terms of what roles are dead/captured but maybe more. I would totally help DDL create one, I have a good deal of experience creating roles for the series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 12, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> The ASoIaF game I was thinking of doing isn't reasonably within the cards anymore. Would have been a series of games, each book in order with the events of each affecting the next, mainly in terms of what roles are dead/captured but maybe more. I would totally help DDL create one, I have a good deal of experience creating roles for the series.


Similar to the pokemon games


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 12, 2017)

So no advice from the hosting oldfags?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 12, 2017)

Legend said:


> Similar to the pokemon games


With 95% less trolling.


----------



## Legend (Aug 12, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> With 95% less trolling.


More like 25%


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 12, 2017)

I do not troll good sir. Players troll themselves more than anything else.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 12, 2017)

The only person who intentionally trolls is our resident living Animaniac CR. Other instances of 'trolling' are usually just some sort of variation of 'I was only pretending to be retarded!"


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 12, 2017)

Hero trolls and Laix trolled. There have been numerous troll hosts, though CR does take it to a "different" level


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 12, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> So no advice from the hosting oldfags?



Start simple.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 12, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I do not troll good sir. Players troll themselves more than anything else.



Jaden Smith?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 12, 2017)

Platinum said:


> The only person who intentionally trolls is our resident living Animaniac CR. Other instances of 'trolling' are usually just some sort of variation of 'I was only pretending to be retarded!"



On the contrary. CR does not troll. What he calls trollig is making abilities so powerful they render the game pointless. Trolling is what Laix, Hero and a fee others do.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 12, 2017)

where could I reference different roles?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 12, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> The ASoIaF game I was thinking of doing isn't reasonably within the cards anymore. Would have been a series of games, each book in order with the events of each affecting the next, mainly in terms of what roles are dead/captured but maybe more. I would totally help DDL create one, I have a good deal of experience creating roles for the series.



Keep on mind there are 10 other games Im thinking of hosting lol


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 12, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> where could I reference different roles?



Mafiascum wiki


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 12, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Jaden Smith?


For one, a player submitted that as a role to be created, therefore in part players trolling themselves. Second, Jaden had a chance for his abilities to work that went up with good town play(being on anti-town lynch wagons, having his abilities work like normal and be on the right target). If he got that percentage high enough, he could have been a major power townie.

Also, you know how badly I felt watching Lawrence legitimately try with that role and be confused at how his abilities kept failing. I can't legit troll because I'm too empathetic.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 12, 2017)

was straight fucked

The same game I hosted last year, except this time it's turbo. Tomorrow afternoon.

@Mr. Waffles, don't even attempt to resist it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 12, 2017)

@SinRaven
@WolfPrinceKiba
@Superman
@Melodie
@iwandesu
@Alwaysmind

Pretty sure you guys played the previous Greater Idea


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 12, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> was straight fucked
> 
> The same game I hosted last year, except this time it's turbo. Tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> @Mr. Waffles, don't even attempt to resist it.



> turbo

Why this though ?


----------



## Melodie (Aug 12, 2017)

I don't like being a log.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 12, 2017)

Melodie said:


> I don't like being a log.



Liar.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 12, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > turbo
> 
> Why this though ?



Greater Idea was originally turbo where I first saw it.

And those guys want to revive turbo ganes so I took the initiative.

I understand if ta bad for your timezone tho...


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 12, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @SinRaven
> @WolfPrinceKiba
> @Superman
> @Melodie
> ...



Yea I think i did. Then again you could check as well.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 12, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Greater Idea was originally turbo where I first saw it.
> 
> And those guys want to revive turbo ganes so I took the initiative.
> 
> I understand if ta bad for your timezone tho...



It's not the timezone lol.
Turbos are too fast paced for my liking.


----------



## Melodie (Aug 12, 2017)

Jesus christ that website is only a quarter of my screen size


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 12, 2017)

Melodie said:


> Jesus christ that website is only a quarter of my screen size


No need to brag about your really big screen now.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 12, 2017)

Melodie said:


> Jesus christ that website is only a quarter of my screen size



They recently updated the layout and its glitching on phone. It should work better on PC.


----------



## Aries (Aug 12, 2017)

I recall once switching everyone's roles midway through a game. Good times  

I'm the king of Role Madness games


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 12, 2017)

Aries said:


> I recall once switching everyone's roles midway through a game. Good times
> 
> I'm the king of Role Madness games



Yea because some people cheated.


----------



## Aries (Aug 12, 2017)

Alwaysmind said:


> Yea because some people cheated.



I almost forgot the reason but don't think it was for that. It was one of my early games, we started all over midway through the game. I'm in the Sports Enterntainment business of mafio,

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 12, 2017)

Aries said:


> I almost forgot the reason but don't think it was for that. It was one of my early games, we started all over midway through the game. I'm in the Sports Enterntainment business of mafio,



I remember that game.

I was the bomb.
> get lynched
> flip something else
> classic CR

I was sad that day.

Especially since I wasn't even told I had a different role.
Was so looking forward to blowing people up. 

But classic CR gonna classic CR.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 12, 2017)

Aries said:


> I recall once switching everyone's roles midway through a game. Good times
> 
> I'm the king of Role Madness games



 Sajin and I were Roll and Megaman....then I forgot what I was after.....


 You never finished that game.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 12, 2017)

Superman said:


> Sajin and I were Roll and Megaman....then I forgot what I was after.....
> 
> 
> You never finished that game.



Was that also the neverending day phase game ? 
I thought that was a different one. 

Technically that game is still ongoing. 
Longest game ever.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 12, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Was that also the neverending day phase game ?
> I thought that was a different one.
> 
> Technically that game is still ongoing.
> Longest game ever.



 I think the never ending one was his 1st 4th wall game.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 12, 2017)

Superman said:


> I think the never ending one was his 1st 4th wall game.



So many CR games, so many different endings, or lack of endings.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Aries (Aug 12, 2017)

Superman said:


> Sajin and I were Roll and Megaman....then I forgot what I was after.....
> 
> 
> You never finished that game.


If only still had the roles for that game, and I believe at that point had become jaded with the way mafia community was going so didn't finish it. I missed out on majority of 2012 and first half of 2013. then I returned better than ever, you know you have made it in this community when ole cr senpai gives you credit it in one of his games or puts you in one of his edits


----------



## Legend (Aug 12, 2017)

Awesome trolled via mechanics


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 12, 2017)

remember when i won awesome's one bastard game without even playing it

i was player -1 (he himself was player 0)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 12, 2017)

That site doesn't explain alot of roles. does anyone else have good references?


----------



## Olivia (Aug 12, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> remember when i won awesome's one bastard game without even playing it
> 
> i was player -1 (he himself was player 0)



Was that the same game where everyone was mafia, or am I thinking of a different game? (I just remember one game where everyone was either town or mafia)


----------



## Olivia (Aug 12, 2017)

**


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 12, 2017)

Olivia said:


> Was that the same game where everyone was mafia, or am I thinking of a different game? (I just remember one game where everyone was either town or mafia)



yea that was it


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 12, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> That site doesn't explain alot of roles. does anyone else have good references?



What do you mean, it has like 40 of them.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 12, 2017)

maybe I am  reading it wrong. I went to this place called mafia universe and it has more of what I am looking for. I commend you @Dragon D. Luffy, @Aries, @Laix, @Hero and @Law and any other host I may have forgot. This shit doesn't seem easy. You have my upmost respect.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 12, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> maybe I am not reading it wrong. I went to this place called mafia universe and it has more of what I am looking for. I commend you @Dragon D. Luffy, @Aries, @Laix, @Hero and @Law and any other host I may have forgot. This shit doesn't seem easy. You have my upmost respect.



Like I said it before.

Start simple.

If possible, with a generic game. But if you still want role madness, do simple role madness.

Small number of kills, small number of ivestigations, weaker kills. Indeoendents should be simple stuff like serial killers and survivors.

The more complicated the game, the higher the chance it will turn into an unbalanced mess in the first try. Trust me, it happened to all of us.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 12, 2017)

Well, I am trying the hardest type of game first. LOL


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 12, 2017)

that may also depend. with me taking a new job soon with 12 hour shifts not sure if I will be able to even host. we shall see.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 12, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> that may also depend. with me taking a new job soon with 12 hour shifts not sure if I will be able to even host. we shall see.



Get rid of day actions and make it so everything happens at a set time of the day. That's how I make it work.


----------



## Aries (Aug 12, 2017)

I'm free till August 28, Expect Favorites to be opened likely on the 17th. I'm expecting some to be inactive. If want to join Favs ill allow you to still sign up now


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 13, 2017)

I am still waiting on that role you said you'd send out @Aries


----------



## Legend (Aug 13, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> remember when i won awesome's one bastard game without even playing it
> 
> i was player -1 (he himself was player 0)


I loved that, he was like since when were you under the impression the role list was 1-30


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 13, 2017)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 13, 2017)

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii♡

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 13, 2017)

aloha remmy

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm in Valencia, city of flowers. Gorgeous city. Has baroque,renaissance and gothic. Also some really sick modern design...some famous Spanish architecture dude. Met a tiny girl with perfect English she hates it here and wants to teach English in Amsterdam.






I really hate that we can't spend the week here  
I need to move to Europe. Fuck American women. I don't want this trip to end this is the fucking dream lol


----------



## Magic (Aug 13, 2017)

Annnnnd I was listening to Ibiza techno music before trip, kinda funny we are close to it. It's a good party city. -.- I want


----------



## Didi (Aug 13, 2017)

Valencia is fucking amazing yeah
that middle part of super futuristic design and parks surrounded by the old town, shit is outta this world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Aug 13, 2017)

btw @RemChu, you NEED to eat some authentic paella somewhere, Valencia is THE paella city, you can't get better anywhere in the world


----------



## Magic (Aug 13, 2017)

I can't now lol, we are back on the fucking cruise ship, leave port in 2 hours.....all the older people in our group want to return here lol. Really feels like a city of kings ^u^

Like the place is spotless and you can't not take a good picture anywhere


----------



## Didi (Aug 13, 2017)

2 hours is enough, go for it yolo, if you miss the boat you're still in a great city

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 13, 2017)

Well nvrm think it's 2:30 central euro time? It's 2:41 so ya bye bye valencia. K so I'll be offline a week or so, not gonna pay for more WiFi data after today. Really wanted to play Cubey's game lol. Oh well, I'll read it when I get home.


----------



## Magic (Aug 13, 2017)

P.s fuck this ship

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 13, 2017)

I see what's happening here
You're face-to-face with greatness and it's strange
You don't even know how you feel.
It's adorable!
Well, it's nice to see that players never change

Open your eyes, let's begin
Yes, it's really me,
It's Aries! Breathe it in
I know it's a lot:
The Game, the Ava bod!
When you're staring at a Role Madness demigod

What can I say except "You're welcome"
For the games, your role, the gurl bye?
Hey, it's OK, it's OK. You're welcome
I'm just an ordinary hosting demi-guy!

Hey, what has two thumbs and made roles that troll up to the sky?
When you were raging yay high?
This guy!
When the sign-ups got cold, who made your game from down below?
You're looking at him, yo!

Oh, also I lassoed the sun
—you're welcome—
To stretch your dayphase and bring you fun
Also, I harnessed the memes
—You're welcome—
To fill your lol's and shake your mafia dreams

So what can I say except "You're welcome"
For delaying the actions you want to see?
There's no need to pray, it's OK,
You're welcome
I guess it's just my way of being me

You're welcome, you're welcome


----------



## Aries (Aug 13, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I am still waiting on that role you said you'd send out @Aries



Good things come to those who wait

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 13, 2017)

In Aries we trust and roles shall be blessed to us


----------



## Legend (Aug 13, 2017)

We shall see


----------



## Stelios (Aug 13, 2017)

Fuck all those resorts that make you wear a bracelet to indicate you are a resident. I ain't wearing that shit after a couple of days of asking me if I stay there now they all know me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Fuck all those resorts that make you wear a bracelet to indicate you are a resident. I ain't wearing that shit after a couple of days of asking me if I stay there now they all know me.



 Don't be difficult, Stelios. It is just a bracelet.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 13, 2017)

Superman said:


> Don't be difficult, Stelios. It is just a bracelet.



I am different

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 13, 2017)

Stelios is too cool for skool


----------



## Stelios (Aug 13, 2017)

Legend said:


> Stelios is too cool for skool



Too cool for skool kids like me finish night highschool while working at 22


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 13, 2017)

@SinRaven :



> There must be a lot of empty space in that head of yours SinRaven, for you to think I'd be afraid of any ability, let alone one used by a fodder minion. I don't want the ability used as it will make the feeble members of town post less in fear of being mauled and I rather quite enjoy seeing the small folk discuss things that are above their ability to grasp.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 13, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 14, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> @SinRaven :


I hate you Aizen!


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 14, 2017)

But thanks for finding this back.

@Big Mom 

Glorious.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 14, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> But thanks for finding this back.
> 
> @Big Mom
> 
> Glorious.



It is so beautiful. Those were the days.


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2017)

Did we change urls again?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 14, 2017)

Legend said:


> Did we change urls again?



Yep.


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2017)

fuuuuck


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 14, 2017)

Legend said:


> fuuuuck



Wait till it's all finished before judging.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 14, 2017)

My kid made friends with a Japanese kid and they started to show off their martial arts. Turns out they also live in the Netherlands. Three year old Jap kid had a water gun and tried to shoot me so I ran yelling "mate kurasai" and his father was like wow you speak Japanese ?

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2017)

But my bookmarks wafflebro


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 14, 2017)

Legend said:


> But my bookmarks wafflebro



> bookmarks
For... what ?

Guess you won't like the domain change then.

Assuming it happens.

Cause, you know, Mbxx.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 14, 2017)

Legend said:


> But my bookmarks wafflebro



It's not a bank deposit dude
It's one two clicks deal


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2017)

im lazy


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 14, 2017)

Out of curiosity, which one of you played in the Mafia Championship this year?


----------



## Didi (Aug 14, 2017)

I did


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 14, 2017)

and boy did he play

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 14, 2017)

Sorry about this .org crap, guys. It's not permanent.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm still using narutoforums.com

Am I doing it right?

Also, good shit seeing Mafia still active in here. I don't have the energy to play anymore but I have good memories here so I like that it's still active.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 14, 2017)

.com redirects to .org for now.


----------



## Aries (Aug 15, 2017)

FAVIIORITES will Officially begin on August 16 the earliest. The 17th on the latest. Roles are almost completed, some roles have already been sent out. More will be sent out tomorrow

Reactions: Informative 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 15, 2017)

Aries really added a dragonball mechanic to faves, can't wait to see law/wpk reaction

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 15, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Aries really added a dragonball mechanic to faves, can't wait to see law/wpk reaction


It's just a fancy modkill anyways for low activity

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 15, 2017)

@Aries Can you change the colour of the player list if you are using a dark theme like Allure for example i can't see anything i mean i know i am blind, but i feel even more blind


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> @Aries Can you change the colour of the player list if you are using a dark theme like Allure for example i can't see anything i mean i know i am blind, but i feel even more blind



Black text on black background best choice.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Black text on black background best choice.



Most of the world around me is black enough can't the text at least be white

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> Most of the world around me is black enough can't the text at least be white


Apparently, it can't.

Typing this is a pain in the ass..
I can't even see what I'm typing.

Good times.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 15, 2017)

I can see it just fine

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I can see it just fine



It's probably because I have screen brightness set at 0.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I can see it just fine



Hmm if i remove my flux i can just kinda just kinda see


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It's probably because I have screen brightness set at 0.


Probably. 

Dunno what mine's even on but it's pretty bright, I think.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Probably.
> 
> Dunno what mine's even on but it's pretty bright, I think.



With it set on 0 I vaguely see a colour difference, but that's about it.
Turning up the brightness and I can read it just fine.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 15, 2017)

Well if i want my screen to be bright i doubt i would be using dark theme tbh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> With it set on 0 I vaguely see a colour difference, but that's about it.
> Turning up the brightness and I can read it just fine.


Yeah, for me forum's a dark-ish Grey whereas the text is black so it's visible enough.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 15, 2017)

Sometimes I wonder if there's a special Camgirl IKEA out there since it seems 9/10 times I see a camgirl with the exact same red couch

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Typing this is a pain in the ass..
> I can't even see what I'm typing.



That's because of the cataracts you have old man >.>


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Sometimes I wonder if there's a special Camgirl IKEA out there since it seems 9/10 times I see a camgirl with the exact same red couch



Maybe it's a popular couch. 

Or they all share the same house/building with complimentary red couches.

Or maybe it's the default welcoming gift to new camgirls.



Platinum said:


> That's because of the cataracts you have old man >.>



Don't make me google words you.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Maybe it's a popular couch.
> 
> Or they all share the same house/building with complimentary red couches.
> 
> ...


Probably not option 2, maybe 1 or 3... who knows...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Don't make me google words you.



Now your mind is failing too?



Remember to tell your nurse to change the colostomy bag while you are still lucid.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Probably not option 2, maybe 1 or 3... who knows...



Your couch fetish is a peculiar thing. 



Platinum said:


> Now your mind is failing too?
> 
> 
> 
> Remember to tell your nurse to change the colostomy bag while you are still lucid.



I'll make sure to have it mailed to you. 

>.>


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Your couch fetish is a peculiar thing.


I mean  

I don't like the red couch but there's some quality bitches on the couch

tfw I click on a bitch and it's the wrong bitch cos I got confused by the couch

sadness

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Your couch fetish is a peculiar thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My address is 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue <.<.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I mean
> 
> I don't like the red couch but there's some quality bitches on the couch
> 
> ...



> quality bitches

Anyways....
The fact that you even pay enough attention to the couch to recognize it says enough.
Getting confused by a couch though.... that's just sad.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2017)

Platinum said:


> My address is 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue <.<.



You being Trump explains a lot.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You being Trump explains a lot.



I am going to build a wall, and the mafia will pay for it.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I am going to build a wall, and the mafia will pay for it.



So you're paying for your own wall. 
You're already a better Trump than Trump.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> So you're paying for your own wall.
> You're already a better Trump than Trump.


I am a better Trump than Rion was at least .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > quality bitches
> 
> Anyways....
> The fact that you even pay enough attention to the couch to recognize it says enough.
> Getting confused by a couch though.... that's just sad.



It happens to the best of us.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Firaea (Aug 15, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> Most of the world around me is black enough can't the text at least be white



I relate to this.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 15, 2017)

Firaea said:


> I relate to this.


----------



## Aries (Aug 15, 2017)

The Universe 7 GOD of Destruction being in FAVIIORITES. Its almost poetic 

Also @Evil C.C. and others what skin background are you guys using? As using the Sasuke one for this game


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 15, 2017)

Dark

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 15, 2017)

Aries said:


> The Universe 7 GOD of Destruction being in FAVIIORITES. Its almost poetic
> 
> Also @Evil C.C. and others what skin background are you guys using? As using the Sasuke one for this game



Allure. I'll never use the Sasuke one unless you have killed me first and have dragged my dead body to change the skin and even then my dead body would die twice before doing it.


----------



## Aries (Aug 15, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> Allure. I'll never use the Sasuke one unless you have killed me first and have dragged my dead body to change the skin and even then my dead body would die twice before doing it.



What about using the shounen jump one?


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 15, 2017)

Sasuke skin master race

Just adblock the banner tbh tbf


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 15, 2017)

Aries said:


> What about using the shounen jump one?



Too bright for me 

But hey it's just some player names i don't even need to see them all that much


----------



## Didi (Aug 15, 2017)

Dark Skin besto skin


----------



## Nello (Aug 15, 2017)

But the classic one is so good


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 15, 2017)

Omg I thought they had gotten rid of the Akatsuki skin.

That is truly truly the best one


----------



## Nello (Aug 15, 2017)

By the way where is law? Did someone bully him?


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 15, 2017)

He literally posted here ten hours ago stupid blind Nello


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 15, 2017)

>Nello 

@Nello*


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm using Allure


----------



## Nello (Aug 15, 2017)

Why am I being bullied


----------



## Stelios (Aug 15, 2017)

Nello said:


> Why am I being bullied



Because you are baka, baka 

It's your avatar though


----------



## Nello (Aug 15, 2017)

My avatar is funny and friendly

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 15, 2017)

Naruto tho

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 15, 2017)

eww Kid Naruto.


----------



## Nello (Aug 15, 2017)

Pre skip naru. You all loved him. I know it, you know it, everybody knows it


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2017)

Nello said:


> Pre skip naru. You all loved him. I know it, you know it, everybody knows it



I like pre-skip Naruto.
I also like after-skip Naruto.

Still doesn't say much though.


----------



## Nello (Aug 15, 2017)

Waffles is a true friend in this dark, backstabbing world


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 15, 2017)

That's Naruto even before the first episode...

rip


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 15, 2017)

Nello said:


> Pre skip naru. You all loved him. I know it, you know it, everybody knows it


I only really liked Kyuubi Naruto  

Naruto vs Hakutrap
Naruto vs Neji
Naruto vs Gaara
Naruto vs Sauce (pre-skip)
Naruto vs Orochimaru (Shipp)
Naruto vs Pain 
Naruto and Kurama mindmeld in the end there with total acceptance and faith in each other

and anything else I don't remember/forgot/or is simply irrelevant

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2017)

Nello said:


> Waffles is a true friend in this dark, backstabbing world


I am the light that shines in the darkness.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I am the light that shines in the darkness.


No wonder my vision got dark all of a sudden...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> No wonder my vision got dark all of a sudden...



I am too bright for you, so of course you were blinded by my presence.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I am too bright for you, so of course you were blinded by my presence.


Should I spend a few mins on a joke? 
...

Why not
...


USE A DARKER FONT WAFF I CAN'T SEE ANYTHINGGGGGGG REEEEEEEEEE

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Should I spend a few mins on a joke?
> ...
> 
> Why not
> ...



What makes you think I want you to see to begin with ?


----------



## Firaea (Aug 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I am the light that shines in the darkness.



No light can pierce the darkness that surrounds me.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What makes you think I want you to see to begin with ?


For shitposting obviously.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2017)

Firaea said:


> No light can pierce the darkness that surrounds me.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 15, 2017)

Firaea said:


> No light can pierce the darkness that surrounds me.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> For shitposting obviously.



Like seeing is needed for that, right. 


You need something better than that to get through to him.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Like seeing is needed for that, right.
> 
> 
> 
> You need something better than that to get through to him.




@Firaea

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @Firaea



He told me he's more of a cat person. 
Maybe cats work better.

@Catamount


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> He told me he's more of a cat person.
> Maybe cats work better.
> 
> @Catamount

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>



That's not a cat.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That's not a cat.





I prefer doggos tho.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 15, 2017)

Firaea said:


> No light can pierce the darkness that surrounds me.



Wormokun with the same Digimon set.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I prefer doggos tho.



But what you prefer is irrelevant in this though.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> But what you prefer is irrelevant in this though.


It's always relevant because I don't exist to satisfy other's needs

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It's always relevant because I don't exist to satisfy other's needs



@God


----------



## Firaea (Aug 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @Firaea





Mr. Waffles said:


> He told me he's more of a cat person.
> Maybe cats work better.
> 
> @Catamount



I appreciate the thought, genuinely. 



Kaitou said:


> Wormokun with the same Digimon set.



I'd have changed it, but I can't make sets and I'm too lazy to request one.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 15, 2017)

Firaea said:


> I'd have changed it, but I can't make sets and I'm too lazy to request one.



Nah, can't never go wrong with Digimon.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> @God


He should satisfy me tbh.


Firaea said:


> I appreciate the thought, genuinely.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have changed it, but I can't make sets and I'm too lazy to request one.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Firaea (Aug 15, 2017)

Kaitou said:


> Nah, can't never go wrong with Digimon.



I can't disagree with this.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> He should satisfy me tbh.



> not a cat


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > not a cat

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > not a cat



Excuse me sir, do you have Prince Albert in a Can? You do! Well you better let him out! Hahaha hahaha hahaha!


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> Excuse me sir, do you have Prince Albert in a Can? You do! Well you better let him out! Hahaha hahaha hahaha!



.


----------



## Nello (Aug 15, 2017)

Kaitou said:


> That's Naruto even before the first episode...
> 
> rip


> "that's Naruto even before the first episode" 
> Naruto has a headband 

Hey everyone look at this dummy 


White Wolf said:


> I only really liked Kyuubi Naruto
> 
> Naruto vs Hakutrap
> Naruto vs Neji
> ...


I see you're a cultured man with a sophisticated taste 


Mr. Waffles said:


> I am the light that shines in the darkness.


We must purge this world

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> .



 Excuse me is your Refrigerator running? It is? Well you better go catch it! Hahaha hahaha hahaha!

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> Excuse me is your Refrigerator running? It is? Well you better go catch it! Hahaha hahaha hahaha!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 15, 2017)

Quality post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Aug 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> @God


----------



## Aries (Aug 15, 2017)

according to estimation, can technically start Favorites today


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 15, 2017)

Aries said:


> according to estimation, can technically start Favorites today


 

tfw still no role

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> tfw still no role



Believe in the me that believes in you


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 15, 2017)

Aries said:


> according to estimation, can technically start Favorites today


DOOOO ITTTTTT


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 15, 2017)

Aries said:


> Believe in the me that believes in you


I don't believe in anyone that believes in me by virtue of not being believable

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Aug 15, 2017)

Aries said:


> according to estimation, can technically start Favorites today




no, wait till monday, I won't be around this entire weekend and you said you wouldn't start until the 21st


----------



## Aries (Aug 15, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> DOOOO ITTTTTT





Didi said:


> no, wait till monday, I won't be around this entire weekend and you said you wouldn't start until the 21st



2 conflicting opinions on this  who else wants the game to start on Monday.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> tfw still no role


Wouldn't be the first time a Favorites started with someone without their role


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 15, 2017)

Aries said:


> 2 conflicting opinions on this  who else wants the game to start on Monday.


Monday please


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2017)

ya monday por favor


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 15, 2017)

No trust 

Start it today anyway CR


----------



## Aries (Aug 15, 2017)

I can start it  late tomorrow/Thursday. 48 hours anyways. So it will likely end somewhere on Saturday. Nightphase covers the rest of the weekend. By Monday dayphase starts again. A best of 2 worlds  which gives me more free time to be active in game since got another week without school


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 15, 2017)

So, everyone's gotta remember to spam every question possibly imaginable while you have time

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2017)

Start it on the 21st, so Vanillafia and Iconic can wind down some more. Do not listen to the impatient ones.

@Aries


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Aug 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> Iconic


you mean the round that ended already?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Chaos (Aug 15, 2017)

I just want my role


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2017)

Now you know what to do to keep yourself occupied.



White Wolf said:


> you mean the round that ended already?



 That's ons...Vanillafia does not look like it will be over as quickly....psycho.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> Now you know what to do to keep yourself occupied.
> 
> 
> 
> That's ons...Vanillafia does not look like it will be over as quickly....psycho.


It'll end quicker than my last relationship

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2017)

dank


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It'll end quicker than my last relationship



 Will it end as disappointing?


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> Will it end as disappointing?


Considering who the host is


probably

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 15, 2017)

Purple is town. Just saiyan


----------



## Aries (Aug 15, 2017)

Day 0 will start at Sunday then, since ya rushed me now want to wait for the 21st to start it


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 15, 2017)

Aries said:


> Day 0





Aries said:


> Purple is town


ROFL. 

Avoid scum slips @Stelios

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 15, 2017)

Before the game begins Ill be assigning each player a minor arcana. 

Swords-Odd Dayphases
Wands-Odd Nightphases
Pentacles-Even Dayphases
Cups-Even Nightphases

Depending on the minor arcana you get will also determine when you are up to gain a new ability. Ex: Players with Sword arcana's will be the first to have a shot to gain a item from the game. 

4 items per minor arcana, these will be decided via rock, paper scissors. 

3 Hidden Characters(The Fool, The Magician, and The High Priestess) will appear in the game at random. These must be found via pming the host the location where you think they are.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 15, 2017)

Nello said:


> > "that's Naruto even before the first episode"
> > Naruto has a headband
> 
> Hey everyone look at this dummy



Not gonna lie, I was more focused on the clothing than his headband. He's been shown wearing that vest and shorts during his academy days in filler eps iirc.


Kid Naruto is still trash though.


----------



## Savage (Aug 15, 2017)

Aries said:


> Purple is town. Just saiyan


I feel like knowing the color alignment of roles in favorites takes away from the dynamic of it being a multi themed game where anyone can be anything


----------



## Aries (Aug 15, 2017)

Savage said:


> I feel like knowing the color alignment of roles in favorites takes away from the dynamic of it being a multi themed game where anyone can be anything



I believe that is thrown out the window the moment multiple actions from different roles have the same color in the first phase.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2017)

Savage said:


> I feel like knowing the color alignment of roles in favorites takes away from the dynamic of it being a multi themed game where anyone can be anything



Get your ass over to Vanillafia you hag!


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2017)

Aries start the game Friday.


Kaitou said:


> That's Naruto even before the first episode...
> 
> rip


Its from one of the shitty part 1 movies


----------



## Didi (Aug 15, 2017)

Legend said:


> Aries start the game Friday.
> 
> Its from one of the shitty part 1 movies




what no, friday would be the worst time to start

either start tomorrow 
or start monday

don't start friday or saturday


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 15, 2017)

Legend said:


> Aries start the game Friday.
> 
> Its from one of the shitty part 1 movies



Legbro. 

Nah I remember now. But I also remembered seeing it on Academy days filler eps in Shippuden. That's what stuck the most. 
(and I overlook the headband)


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2017)

Didi said:


> what no, friday would be the worst time to start
> 
> either start tomorrow
> or start monday
> ...


Screw your personal life Didi, This game has been put on hold for way too long, I shall wait no more


Kaitou said:


> Legbro.
> 
> Nah I remember now. But I also remembered seeing it on Academy days filler eps in Shippuden. That's what stuck the most.
> (and I overlook the headband)


Kaitoubro

Good Good


----------



## Aries (Aug 15, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 15, 2017)

Start tomorrow aries


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2017)

Ive been in the danger zone


----------



## God (Aug 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Considering who the host is
> 
> 
> probably


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 16, 2017)

God said:


>


I'm kidding

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Aug 16, 2017)

Kaitou said:


> Not gonna lie, I was more focused on the clothing than his headband. He's been shown wearing that vest and shorts during his academy days in filler eps iirc.


I underestimated your powers. You are very wise indeed 


> Kid Naruto is still trash though.


Fite me bruv


----------



## God (Aug 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'm kidding

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 16, 2017)

God said:


>


You dirty skank.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Aug 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You dirty skank.



You love me 

Dat av


----------



## Catamount (Aug 16, 2017)

@Mr. Waffles 
what


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 16, 2017)

God said:


> You love me
> 
> Dat av


I love nothing and no one, I am no one

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Aug 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I love nothing and no one, I am no one



You don't understand. I like that avatar.


----------



## God (Aug 16, 2017)

I _really_ like it *breathes heavily*


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2017)

God said:


> I _really_ like it *breathes heavily*


Do you need a inhaler?


----------



## God (Aug 16, 2017)

Legend said:


> Do you need a inhaler?



I'm inhaling a lot of things right now

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2017)

God said:


> I'm inhaling a lot of things right now


Im not surprised by this

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## God (Aug 16, 2017)

Legend said:


> Im not surprised by this


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 16, 2017)

God said:


> You don't understand. I like that avatar.


It's from "Banya" 38 chaps but pretty good read (left to right  ) 


I need a shower for you rep comments also

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2017)

Catamount said:


> @Mr. Waffles
> what



Nothing. 
Just checking to see if you're still alive.


----------



## Catamount (Aug 16, 2017)

I am not.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 16, 2017)

did that really happen @God bitch bit it?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Aug 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> did that really happen @God bitch bit it?



Yes but softly


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 16, 2017)

God said:


> Yes but softly


I don't trust toothy cunts ever since seeing that one movie with the piranha vagina

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2017)

Just watched the leaked GoT ep


----------



## Aries (Aug 16, 2017)

Starting FAVIIORITES today playah

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 16, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Chaos (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Tiger (Aug 16, 2017)

Aries said:


> Before the game begins Ill be assigning each player a minor arcana.
> 
> Swords-Odd Dayphases
> Wands-Odd Nightphases
> ...



Will it be more obvious come game time what a 'location' is?



Aries said:


> I believe that is thrown out the window the moment multiple actions from different roles have the same color in the first phase.



Some Faves don't show role color in write-ups until someone dies from that faction. But it's not a big deal. This is a unique style of Faves.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 16, 2017)

Law said:


> Will it be more obvious come game time what a 'location' is?
> 
> 
> 
> Some Faves don't show role color in write-ups until someone dies from that faction. But it's not a big deal. This is a unique style of Faves.


Should be, last time it was in post what the locations were (10-20 of them I'm guessing)

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 16, 2017)

"Last time"?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 16, 2017)

as long as the fucking locations arent time-based guesses fuck that shit


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 16, 2017)

Law said:


> "Last time"?


Dragonball2 had locations as well

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2017)

Law said:


> "Last time"?



Aries does location thingies more often.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 16, 2017)

plus a couple other games used it too in recent months

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> as long as the fucking locations arent time-based guesses fuck that shit



Now he'll do that just to troll you.

You know he will.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2017)

@WADsworth the Wise you deserve to be geld for that name change and whichever mod approved should have their entire family imprisoned and the mod shot in the head.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2017)

Superman said:


> @WADsworth the Wise you deserve to be geld for that name change and whichever mod approved should have their entire family imprisoned and the mod shot in the head.


@Reznor


----------



## Reznor (Aug 16, 2017)

Wasn't me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2017)

Reznor said:


> Wasn't me.



 Lies. You are an admin. It is your fault by default.


----------



## Aries (Aug 16, 2017)

Game will starting in a few


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 16, 2017)

Aries said:


> Game will starting in a few



Seconds, minutes or hours


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> Days, weeks or months.



Fixed that for you.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Aug 16, 2017)

I like his new name. It gives me the sort of comfortable feeling I get from grandpa

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2017)

Aries said:


> Game will starting in a few



Dammit cr....


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2017)

WAD is always just WAD


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2017)

Superman will always be XDarkNation


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2017)

Legend said:


> Superman will always be XDarkNation



True. It was his best name.


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> True. It was his best name.


Of course of course, it was the best joke, besides vasto's existence


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2017)

Legend said:


> Of course of course, it was the best joke, besides vasto's existence



Oh right.. I forgot you were one of the haters.


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Oh right.. I forgot you were one of the haters.


He is fool among others


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2017)

Legend said:


> He is fool among others



Always hating. 
Such a waste of energy. 

Also, while I have your attention.
Recommend me some comics to read,
Preferably Marvel.
DC will do.


----------



## Aries (Aug 16, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> Seconds, minutes or hours


right now, making the final write ups


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Always hating.
> Such a waste of energy.
> 
> Also, while I have your attention.
> ...


I have a rapidly growing spite list. You are actually on there for a game recently.

Marvel has been shit recently, and im a marvel fan, not as much as DC tho.

*Marvel*
The Vision by Tom King
Moon Knight by Jeff Lemire
The Unworthy Thor by Jason Aaron
Secret Empire by Nick Spencer
The Defenders by Brian Michael Bendis
X-Men Blue by Cullen Bunn
X-Men Gold by Marc Guggenhiem
Astonishing X-Men by Charles Soule

*DC*
DC Universe Rebirth by Geoff Johns
Batman by Tom King
Detective Comics by James Tynion IV
Wonder Woman by Greg Rucka
Action Comics by Dan Jurgens
Superman by Peter Tomasi
Titans by Dan Abnett
Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps by Robert Vendetti
Aquaman by Dan Abnett
Green Arrow by Benjamin Percy
The Flash by Joshua Williamson
Mister Miracle by Tom King

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2017)

You can read them here:  here


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2017)

Legend said:


> I have a rapidly growing spite list. You are actually on there for a game recently.



What I do ?



> Marvel has been shit recently, and im a marvel fan, not as much as DC tho.
> 
> *Marvel*
> The Vision by Tom King
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What I do ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


You and that team W Mafia killed me

No problemo


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2017)

Legend said:


> You and that team W Mafia killed me
> 
> No problemo


That's it ?
You're even worse than Vasto prime.


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2017)

I trusted you


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2017)

Legend said:


> I trusted you


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 16, 2017)

So I saw 30 new pages of posts in Vanillafia to read and then I saw the Game start PM for Favorites.



I need an adult.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So I saw 30 new pages of posts in Vanillafia to read and then I saw the Game start PM for Favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> I need an adult.



Hi.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Savage (Aug 17, 2017)

Is there a way to stop getting emails about post in watched threads?


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 17, 2017)

To get an avatar or not that is the eternal struggle.


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 17, 2017)

Already predicting all of you to demand I do so.


----------



## Savage (Aug 17, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Already predicting all of you to demand I do so.


This is very true


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 17, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Already predicting all of you to demand I do so.



I'm perfectly fine with you not having one. 
So, no not "all of you".


----------



## Legend (Aug 17, 2017)

Just get the NFC logo you derp


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 17, 2017)

We need to do something about the shitposting.

When I first joined this forum fluff was common but after page 10 or smh people started talking about the game and never looked back.

Now you can come here any time, in any day phase, and 80% of posts will be about anything but the game.

This is horrible since it makes the game a pain to catch up. We have to do something before everyone who cares about mafia leaves and its just white wolf talking to himself left.

I suggest hosts start modblocking/killing people who dont meet a certain "gane related post" quota (say, 2/3). It sounds dictatorial but imo new problems need new solutions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 17, 2017)

Oh fuck off.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 17, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Oh fuck off.



/\ proof this is a good idea


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 17, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> /\ proof this is a good idea


I'll do you one better I won't play.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 17, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'll do you one better I won't play.



If you leaving means a lot of people who like mafia not leaving, I call that net profit.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 17, 2017)

What about 50%, and the first 200 posts in the game are allowed to ignore the rule?

Im pretty sure its not hard to shitpost less than half of the time. Just play the damn game and take the convo to the convo thread.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 17, 2017)

I disagree. For Favorites a lot of fluff is expected. It's a CR game on top of that, so fluff numbers are expected to double. And it being D1 right now, the amount of fluff is quadrupled. That's very natural imo.

Vanillafia has a lot of fluff too. Most of it has been D1 though. There actually has been a lot of game related discussion.

I don't think fluff levels are out of hand, especially considering the context of the games that contain a lot of fluff.

Look at my recent game, outside of the whites roleplaying for a bit D1, there has been pretty much zero fluff there. And I can count many recent games like that. 

I don't think you're consider ignore the size and circumstances of the game while complaining about fluff. It's a natural process if you ask me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 17, 2017)

Not to mention that I think the regular shitposters like Waffles and Wolfie actually show a lot of contribution. Compare that to the fluffers of old like Aiya, Krippy or Millie and you'd say we're doing a lot better now.


----------



## Chaos (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm just getting into the shitposting game

Give me a break


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 17, 2017)

Chaos said:


> I'm just getting into the shitposting game
> 
> Give me a break



I'll break your leg, how is that ?


----------



## Chaos (Aug 17, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'll break your leg, how is that ?



Painful, I imagine


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 17, 2017)

Chaos said:


> Painful, I imagine



Well... you wanted a break, so don't go complaining when you get what you asked for.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 17, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I disagree. For Favorites a lot of fluff is expected. It's a CR game on top of that, so fluff numbers are expected to double. And it being D1 right now, the amount of fluff is quadrupled. That's very natural imo.
> 
> Vanillafia has a lot of fluff too. Most of it has been D1 though. There actually has been a lot of game related discussion.
> 
> ...



Not sure if I agree but I will try to pay more attention to games and see if this is true.

But I feel like even Favs usually has less fluff than this.

If you can get one page worth of game related content in the latest 10 it's an achievement.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 17, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Not sure if I agree but I will try to pay more attention to games and see if this is true.
> 
> But I feel like even Favs usually has less fluff than this.
> 
> If you can get one page worth of game related content in the latest 10 it's an achievement.



> Aries 

Just saiyan'.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 17, 2017)

And Sin, the ones I would call bitter old man are those who think its impossible to contribute in mafia and have resigned to just shitposting. See Chaos above.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 17, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> And Sin, the ones I would call bitter old man are those who think its impossible to contribute in mafia and have resigned to just shitposting. See Chaos above.



Hey, I resent that.

I should be included in that.


----------



## Chaos (Aug 17, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> And Sin, the ones I would call bitter old man are those who think its impossible to contribute in mafia and have resigned to just shitposting. See Chaos above.



wat

While shitposting I've been on of the more contributive players in the Vanilla game so far

Dead wrong on pretty much everything I said, but still more actual game contribution than 80% of the roster


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 17, 2017)

Chaos said:


> wat
> 
> While shitposting I've been on of the more contributive players in the Vanilla game so far
> 
> Dead wrong on pretty much everything I said, but still more actual game contribution than 80% of the roster



I want to resent this as well, but I don't know on which side I fall.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 17, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Not sure if I agree but I will try to pay more attention to games and see if this is true.
> 
> But I feel like even Favs usually has less fluff than this.
> 
> If you can get one page worth of game related content in the latest 10 it's an achievement.


While I wouldn't be able to find a page with solely game related discussion, I think I could find seperate posts worth 1 page of discussion in the last pages.

Frankly,  I had completely the opposite reaction of you today regarding Favorites. I opened the game this morning, after it already had 20 pages and I quickly skimmed the last few pages to find a lot of game discussion already. I was surprised and actually even kind of disappointed that there wasn't more fluff.


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> And Sin, the ones I would call bitter old man are those who think its impossible to contribute in mafia and have resigned to just shitposting. See Chaos above.


Chaos isn't shitposting because he's bitter about the community. I don't think he's shitposting out of bitterness at all even, but if so, maybe it's because Vanillafia cost a lot of effort already. People need a break.

You're the one complaining here, you're the one that sounds bitter. It reminds me exactly of the oldfags I opposed back I'm 2012/2013 who were all like 'mafia is dead/the old times were better/skill is lacking'.

Meanwhile I think this is perhaps a new golden era of mafia. It's bigger and has more activity and a lot of dedicated new players.
 Perhaps a lot of fluff, perhaps not, but the most important part of it all is that we're having fun and it seems to me a lot of people have been enjoying a lot of games. So it's fun.


----------



## poutanko (Aug 17, 2017)

I don't think it's that bad. Being serious and no fluffpost at all will just stress me out even when I'm town. The game flows better when there are people talking about random stuffs aside from the game. As long as it's not out of control it's okay. 

I need a break from mafia tho. My energy is getting lower and lower 
@God why did you end the game on 3 am last phase?  It should be 11 pm my time.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Not to mention that I think the regular shitposters like Waffles and Wolfie actually show a lot of contribution. Compare that to the fluffers of old like Aiya, Krippy or Millie and you'd say we're doing a lot better now.



Christ Mille 
if i was scum in a game with Mille again I would n1 her then role reveal d2 out of altruistic pride


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 17, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> You're the one complaining here, you're the one that sounds bitter. It reminds me exactly of the oldfags I opposed back I'm 2012/2013 who were all like 'mafia is dead/the old times were better/skill is lacking'



That is exactly what Rotaretilbo is saying when he's telling us old stories, lol


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 17, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Christ Mille
> if i was scum in a game with Mille again I would n1 her then role reveal d2 out of altruistic pride


I miss Millie 

I have like a million ways to contact her, but I won't but I miss her 

And her 18 inch cock


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2017)

I used to be one of those oldfags Sin opposed


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 17, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> I used to be one of those oldfags Sin opposed


Not just one of them, you were the main baddie! 

I even made a game about it


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 17, 2017)

Irony is that that was the game that inspired DDL to join. Of course: he ain't out for the destruction of mafia, but he very well might be!!!


----------



## Firaea (Aug 17, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> ​*Firaea*,  Goon
> Known for being forever alone, for hating people spelling his username wrong and for simply not caring about anything at all. Seriously, he doesn't care about a thing. Not even mafia. It's this kind of attitude that is making mafia die in the first place.​





@Mr. Waffles


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2017)

oh hey yea i won by proxy


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 17, 2017)

Firaea said:


> @Mr. Waffles



That's a lie though.
You care about a lot of things.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 17, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 17, 2017)

Superman said:


>



There there supey least you did good job in God's game


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 17, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> There there supey least you did good job in God's game

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 17, 2017)

Superman said:


>



You did good fam


----------



## Stelios (Aug 18, 2017)

@Dragon D. Luffy i get what you are saying but keep in mind the community has accepted fluff. If community doesn't like it they will punish it sooner or later and when that happens it will stop happening.


----------



## Aries (Aug 18, 2017)

After FAVIIORITES, all aboard hype train

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Firaea (Aug 18, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That's a lie though.
> You care about a lot of things.



Pls. I don't care.

I... don't care.

I... don't... care.

I...... don't...... care......


----------



## Legend (Aug 18, 2017)

Millie was the fluff queen rip


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 18, 2017)

Firaea said:


> Pls. I don't care.
> 
> I... don't care.
> 
> ...



The fact that your replied proves you wrong though.
GG.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 18, 2017)

Guess you gotta suck that mafia cybercock around here to be worth something huh?


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 18, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Guess you gotta suck that mafia cybercock around here to be worth something huh?


Naw you just gotta be top 3 posters and you become everyone's target even though there's literally dozens others in the same position.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 18, 2017)

Oh I forgot about the elitism around here lately as well.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 18, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Oh I forgot about the elitism around here lately as well.



The first *rule* of *NF Mafia *is: You do not talk about *Elitism*. The second *rule* of *NF Mafia* is: You do not talk about *Elitism*. Third *rule* of *NF Mafia*: Someone yells elitism, goes ballistic , rages out, day one him. Fourth *rule*: Keep d1 bandwagoning him until he can't be assed to meltdown again

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 2


----------



## Stelios (Aug 18, 2017)

@Didi is jelly because he wants to be the only dick in town


----------



## Didi (Aug 18, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Oh I forgot about the elitism around here lately as well.




>act dumb, go around shouting a lot of shit and insult people with incoherent slurs of stringed together expletives
>WOW WHY ARE PEOPLE SO ELITIST

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 18, 2017)

No sir, the truth is in the pudding. 

 don't be ashamed guys. Wear it like a badge of honor. It's normal in forum circles.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 18, 2017)

And trust me. This is a farcry from a meltdown. it's the truth. some of you do have that behavior. Regardless if you want to admit it or not.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2017)

The core problem that always inevitably comes up is this forum is divided between casual and serious mafia players, where the serious players have known each other for years and will play circles around the players who treat the game like a convo thread

Personally I can swing between being either kind of player depending on my life circumstances at the time, and I enjoy hosting for both kinds of players as long as they're active. But it makes balancing games difficult because they are particularly unpredictable, and sometimes important roles simply end up in the wrong hands.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2017)

My only complaint regarding elitism is that there is an unrealistic amount of posts to expect players to read in big games, particularly on the first 2 days when most everyone is still alive and people are talking in circles. Normally mafia is played among small groups of players in real time. If I'm 12 hours behind the game because of something IRL, then having 20 pages to catch up on is likely to make me stay AFK rather than come back.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 18, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> The core problem that always inevitably comes up is this forum is divided between casual and serious mafia players, where the serious players have known each other for years and will play circles around the players who treat the game like a convo thread
> 
> Personally I can swing between being either kind of player depending on my life circumstances at the time, and I enjoy hosting for both kinds of players as long as they're active. But it makes balancing games difficult because they are particularly unpredictable, and sometimes important roles simply end up in the wrong hands.


That's why every host should just give me one of the best roles tbh tbf

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2017)

Anyways just wanna say hi and I've got another game in the oven. My smaller game was just to test the waters. I wanna have a bigger game to followup my League game from last year, but unfortunately this one won't be League themed because we already killed all the characters I like

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 18, 2017)

That's good. The WoW game was enjoyable for the most part  Rogue was fun anyways for a player like me.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm sorry. I refuse to believe alot of the people are better than one or another. I believe everyone is good in their own way and I have had a few host tell me I am pretty good with some of my targets without use of an ability like an investigation. Call it part hunch part luck. But, I refuse to believe some of the people put on the top are really great. That's not a dig but, you can't insult someone because _*you think you are better.*_ I'm sorry being able to fluff and rely solely on abilities doesn't make you good. And, it's subjective as fuck but, don't be a hypocrite. Anyone is as good as the next person. Just don't sit here and be a jackass because you lick the anus ego of someone.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2017)

Here I'll tease the factions from the upcoming game

*26 players*

*The Silver Hand
The Kirin Tor
The Wildhammer Clan
The Farstriders
The Burning Legion
The Blackrock Clan
The Scourge
The Cult Of The Damned*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 18, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I'm sorry. I refuse to believe alot of the people are better than one or another. I believe everyone is good in their own way and I have had a few host tell me I am pretty good with some of my targets without use of an ability like an investigation. Call it part hunch part luck. But, I refuse to believe some of the people put on the top are really great. That's not a dig but, you can't insult someone because _*you think you are better.*_ I'm sorry being able to fluff and rely solely on abilities doesn't make you good. And, it's subjective as fuck but, don't be a hypocrite. Anyone is as good as the next person. Just don't sit here and be a jackass because you lick the anus ego of someone.




Man every insult within a game of mafia is a candidate for ad hominem. Just take a note here and google how to counter them and not take them personally

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 18, 2017)

Or you can eat my ass? Want a big silver spoon? I had Taco Bell today. This isn't about an insult because I can deal them shits out all day. I toned it back because you mothafuckas are a bunch of fucking crybabies and I got sick of getting banned. Sit down somewhere.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I'm sorry. I refuse to believe alot of the people are better than one or another. I believe everyone is good in their own way and I have had a few host tell me I am pretty good with some of my targets without use of an ability like an investigation. Call it part hunch part luck. But, I refuse to believe some of the people put on the top are really great. That's not a dig but, you can't insult someone because _*you think you are better.*_ I'm sorry being able to fluff and rely solely on abilities doesn't make you good. And, it's subjective as fuck but, don't be a hypocrite. Anyone is as good as the next person. Just don't sit here and be a jackass because you lick the anus ego of someone.



Abilities are the easiest and most accessible part about mafia, which is probably why role madness games are responsible for enticing so many news players into trying mafia. Someone who has never played mafia usually has a difficult time grasping that there are evil players hidden among them that must somehow die through a voting system, but a fan of Bleach will easily understand that they are Rukia hunting Hollows and can stop a Hollow from killing someone if she targets them. As a host, I am often surprised by how successful players can be in their ability targeting. For example I balanced my recent 10 player game assuming the town would misfire most of their kills due to their lack of investigative abilities, but the opposite happened and townies who seemed barely engaged in the game actually hit scum.

My point is, accurate ability usage is not the standard for a good mafia player. There are people here with very strong grasps over logical reasoning and argumentation who can draw incredible conclusions from seemingly innocuous conversation. Players who are held in high regard here have earned that through longtime consistent playstyles, and I know that for a fact because my games are way more interesting when I can get them to join. The problem is that those players usually speak in jargon and argue aggressively, which alienates new and casual players alike. So the serious players feel like they can't have a good game because the casual players won't pay attention, and the casual players don't want to play anymore because someone got in their face. Then we start arguing in the convo thread, but everyone shuts up and signs up for the next game because these games are really cool.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Or you can eat my ass? Want a big silver spoon? I had Taco Bell today. This isn't about an insult because I can deal them shits out all day. I toned it back because you mothafuckas are a bunch of fucking crybabies and I got sick of getting banned. Sit down somewhere.



Aaaand you just brought the maturity level down by a few decades. /:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2017)

I don't understand why someone would make so many posts here about not liking the way we play mafia. We are probably one of the tiniest and most niche mafia communities on the internet. Most of us probably wouldn't play if not for the cool role madness abilities or our friends we've been playing with for years. I don't think anyone here is in denial that there are waaay better places to play mafia if you're really into the game.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 18, 2017)

Stelios said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy i get what you are saying but keep in mind the community has accepted fluff. If community doesn't like it they will punish it sooner or later and when that happens it will stop happening.



Alright, I made my point and people didnt like it. I wont insist.


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 18, 2017)

Rion is just being a butthurt hypocrite. No one said they were better than him. I called one of his plays stupid and he got all defensive and began saying shit like "why do you guys even play mafia" and "you guys can't even scum-hunt" "why din't you lead us mr. intelligent" (ironic cause he's bitching about elitism) cause he's an egocentric person who can't take the slightest hint of criticism with projection and aggressiveness. 

He's just a puppy looking for attention and an ego stroke. Ignore him and move on.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 18, 2017)

No because what I really wanna say will get me banned.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## Didi (Aug 18, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> No because what I really wanna say will get me banned.




An ego so fragile to trigger such a response so easily is very indicative of a personality disorder
go get diagnosed

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 18, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I don't understand why someone would make so many posts here about not liking the way we play mafia. We are probably one of the tiniest and most niche mafia communities on the internet. Most of us probably wouldn't play if not for the cool role madness abilities or our friends we've been playing with for years. I don't think anyone here is in denial that there are waaay better places to play mafia if you're really into the game.


Yep, that is true. There's more than 1 "hardcore" site for strict TL;DR mafia with a psychological analysis of annual bowel movements and the amount of punctuation a person makes when they're pressured. 

Here it's fun cos there's a good balance of shit and shit.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 18, 2017)

@Didi you a bitch though.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 18, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Rion is just being a butthurt hypocrite. No one said they were better than him. I called one of his plays stupid and he got all defensive and began saying shit like "why do you guys even play mafia" and "you guys can't even scum-hunt" "why din't you lead us mr. intelligent" (ironic cause he's bitching about elitism) cause he's an egocentric person who can't take the slightest hint of criticism with projection and aggressiveness.
> 
> He's just a puppy looking for attention and an ego stroke. Ignore him and move on.



asdfgg Dr White is always the CALMEST person in game

go OFF a bit Dr White


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2017)

like of all the places to have a meltdown looooool


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 18, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Alert alert: Meltdown Imminent



And yet you keep pushing him.

Everybody should just shut the fuck up already.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 18, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Alright, I made my point and people didnt like it. I wont insist.



I liked your post yesterday


----------



## Stelios (Aug 18, 2017)

Send heeeeelpppppp


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 18, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> asdfgg Dr White is always the CALMEST person in game
> 
> go OFF a bit Dr White


I do when I drink lmao. I went off a bit on toxic the other day even though i fucks with him


----------



## Stelios (Aug 18, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> And yet you keep pushing him.
> 
> Everybody should just shut the fuck up already.



I m an adult I can do things


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2017)

Didi said:


> An ego so fragile to trigger such a response so easily is very indicative of a personality disorder
> go get diagnosed



Didi why is that every time you post it's a mess

There are way better ways to drag someone than fake-diagnosing them -_-


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 18, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I m an adult I can do things



Then do this.

Shut up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2017)

Like NF is one of the darkest recesses of the internet do you know how many people here have personality disorders and worse and don't act like that...


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2017)

If you wanna diagnose someone then go find the Minato fans. THEY need help.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Then do this.
> 
> Shut up.



can you imagine posting repeatedly in a thread just to tell other people to stop posting so the thread goes inactive asasdfsdg

why did tonight get so messy so quickly


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 18, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> can you imagine posting repeatedly in a thread just to tell other people to stop posting so the thread goes inactive asasdfsdg
> 
> why did tonight get so messy so quickly



I can, I did, I do, I will.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2017)

WHEW anyways ladies let's get into this SUMMER SMASH


@SinRaven @Hero


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 18, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I liked your post yesterday



I noticed. Thanks UB!

I think you are in the minority tho. I would need some widespread support to get something like that implemented.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 18, 2017)

This drama is making me nostalgic for the days of the mafia fc.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 18, 2017)

Platinum said:


> This drama is making me nostalgic for the days of the mafia fc.



> Homestuck vs LB
> Homestuck vs Bioness

> nostalgic

You sick man.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2017)

Platinum said:


> This drama is making me nostalgic for the days of the mafia fc.



That fanclub was a _complete _mess and part of why I kii'd at Didi trying to throw the "you have a personality disorder" thing around. Like we didn't used to have outspoken racists, homophobes and misogynists posting daily. The community has shrunk, but thankfully most of the bad elements left and a lot of the good ones stayed.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Firaea (Aug 18, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > Homestuck vs LB
> > Homestuck vs Bioness
> 
> > nostalgic
> ...



I remember ragequitting the Mafia FC. 

...the only time I ever ragequitted anything.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2017)

And it's weird to see how far the mafia part of NF has come. The game used to be almost an afterthought to the fanclub, sort of a way for its members to keep in touch. The focus was always more on the relationships and drama in the fanclub than the game, which is why most older players are remembers are strong players because people weren't as critical of each other.

Now the fanclub is gone, we have our own section where we can clearly organize games and people are talking about banning offtopic posts. Whoo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 18, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > Homestuck vs LB
> > Homestuck vs Bioness
> 
> > nostalgic
> ...



Hey, that's not fair. We had a lot more drama than just that. Azn vs Sphyer was probably my favorite.

Besides, we had other good times. When I rose up against Homestuck when he was a lazy shit and seized the FC, then I became a lazy shit and you guys rose up against me... Fun stuff.

Also, we had that day of Eridan that one time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 18, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Hey, that's not fair. We had a lot more drama than just that. Azn vs Sphyer was probably my favorite.
> 
> Besides, we had other good times. I rose up against Homestuck when he was a lazy shit and seized the FC, then I became a lazy shit and you guys rose up against me... Fun stuff.
> 
> Also, we had that day of Eridan that one time.



You didn't specify the drama, so the ones I mentioned are included.
You sick man.

Nobody rose up against you though.
We all became lazy shits and just went  .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 18, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> And it's weird to see how far the mafia part of NF has come. The game used to be almost an afterthought to the fanclub, sort of a way for its members to keep in touch. The focus was always more on the relationships and drama in the fanclub than the game, which is why most older players are remembers are strong players because people weren't as critical of each other.
> 
> Now the fanclub is gone, we have our own section where we can clearly organize games and people are talking about banning offtopic posts. Whoo.



And all credit for this goes to me obviously .

I wouldn't say the games became after-thoughts. If anything, I think the fanclub drived creativity in the games, since we were more experimental and excited.



Mr. Waffles said:


> You didn't specify the drama, so the ones I mentioned are included.
> You sick man.
> 
> Nobody rose up against you though.
> We all became lazy shits and just went  .



In my delusions, it was a lot cooler and symbolic, where my tragic fall mirrors the very thing I rose up against . Though, it is true that I made you all fat and happy little children under my stewardship. We burned bright and then faded like all stars do.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 18, 2017)

Also, CR rose up against me everyday like the Team Rocket fodder that he is, only to be sent blasting off again every time .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 18, 2017)

Platinum said:


> In my delusions, it was a lot cooler and symbolic, where my tragic fall mirrors the very thing I rose up against . Though, it is true that I made you all fat and happy little children under my stewardship. We burned bright and then faded like all stars do.



I haven't faded.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Cromer (Aug 18, 2017)

WTf did I miss over the past few pages?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 18, 2017)

Cromer said:


> WTf did I miss over the past few pages?



Absolutely nothing.

Hi Cromey.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 18, 2017)

Can I ask, about how early should I put a sign up thread up before the game starts? I have no idea how quick or slowly games fill up these days and I would like to play it early october.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Can I ask, about how early should I put a sign up thread up before the game starts? I have no idea how quick or slowly games fill up these days and I would like to play it early october.



Depends how big the game is. 10-15 player games will fill up within a few days. Larger games can take months to fill. I don't like to wait too long to start after people sign up because that kills the hype.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 18, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Can I ask, about how early should I put a sign up thread up before the game starts? I have no idea how quick or slowly games fill up these days and I would like to play it early october.


Probably now then  
or wait until Vanillafia ends to shoot it up. 

Stelios Ajin game is almost(?) full, and Franky's undertale game is almost at his 25 minimum...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 18, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Probably now then
> or wait until Vanillafia ends to shoot it up.
> 
> Stelios Ajin game is almost(?) full, and Franky's undertale game is almost at his 25 minimum...



Undertale is starting in November/December.

Stelios's game Idunno.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 18, 2017)

A platinum game will put butts in seats . 

I am not really sure the number I want, since i'll be flexible with that, but i'm hoping for a decent turnout. The comeback tour starts here .


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 18, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Undertale is starting in November/December.
> 
> Stelios's game Idunno.


I know(ish) meant more the engagement thus far since the signups have been posted

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Cromer (Aug 18, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Absolutely nothing.
> 
> Hi Cromey.


Hey Jero. What's good in the hood, wood?


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 18, 2017)

Platinum said:


> A platinum game will put butts in seats .
> 
> I am not really sure the number I want, since i'll be flexible with that, but i'm hoping for a decent turnout. The comeback tour starts here .


I bring the activity but then again people complain I just shitpost so might skip it

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 18, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I know(ish) meant more the engagement thus far since the signups have been posted



I know. I'm just saying. >.>



Cromer said:


> Hey Jero. What's good in the hood, wood?



Not much.
Just enjoying my last day of my break.

You ?



White Wolf said:


> I bring the activity but then again people complain I just shitpost so might skip it



How about compromise and shitpost less ?


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 18, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> How about compromise and shitpost less ?



Lemme ask you this way do you think I shitpost to my full potential or do I actually post game related content to some extent

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Cromer (Aug 18, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Not much.
> Just enjoying my last day of my break.
> 
> You ?


The most boring internship ever. I'm just shitposting on Reddit and playing Dead Space most of the time.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 18, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Lemme ask you this way do you think I shitpost to my full potential or do I actually post game related content to some extent



The latter.
Don't ask me at what ratio though.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 18, 2017)

Cromer said:


> The most boring internship ever. I'm just shitposting on Reddit and playing Dead Space most of the time.



Sounds like good times.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 18, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Sounds like good times.


Lol, yeah, "good times", sure.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 18, 2017)

Cromer said:


> Lol, yeah, "good times", sure.



How is it not ?


----------



## Cromer (Aug 18, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> How is it not ?


If I wanted to shitpost and play games, I could do it way more comfortably at home, at my desk, in my comfy chair. I came here to learn on the damned job. Sadly, can't decline to finish the internship, can't graduate without it.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 18, 2017)

The only potential pro is the possibility of popping my office sex cherry.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 18, 2017)

Cromer said:


> If I wanted to shitpost and play games, I could do it way more comfortably at home, at my desk, in my comfy chair. I came here to learn on the damned job. Sadly, can't decline to finish the internship, can't graduate without it.



You have a point there. 
Still... shitposting best use of time.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 18, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Then do this.
> 
> Shut up.



I am not talking 

@White Wolf you should keep posting and playing like you do. If people don't like it they should lynch you instead of busting your balls in convo for it. Maybe they are angry at themselves for ignoring you as fluffer at iconics and losing to you


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 18, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I am not talking
> 
> @White Wolf you should keep posting and playing like you do. If people don't like it they should lynch you instead of busting your balls in convo for it. Maybe they are angry at themselves for ignoring you as fluffer at iconics and losing to you


That's one way to look at it, true.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 18, 2017)

Fair is fair if people don't like ones playstyle they have the power in game to change it.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 18, 2017)

The great modern day philosopher Mufasa once told all of us to "Remember, who you are."

You. You are a shitposter. No shame in it as long as you still play the game.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 18, 2017)

You missed a circlejerk Cromer and the crowning of shitposter.


----------



## Aries (Aug 18, 2017)

Keep FAVIIORITES related things to yourself until nightphase unless the Favs related thing is to laugh or cry or even both at Vasto getting sucked in to a black hole

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 18, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Also, CR rose up against me everyday like the Team Rocket fodder that he is, only to be sent blasting off again every time .


 the community should have rallied behind my troll banner over your hope one. Your leadership brought the community to Great Depression levels of mafia games poverty. Now our circumstances have changed and we have switched positions in influence

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 18, 2017)

I still the new Gem Of Rage.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2017)

@White Wolf you've been a delight to both play with and host for.

Again if anyone doesn't like how we play mafia, they should go play on one of the actual mafia websites instead.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 18, 2017)

Doesn't matter what the oldfags say. Doesn't matter what the elitist or the mods say. Doesn't matter if the whole community decides that fluffing and shitposting and gifposting and raging is wrong. 

This game was founded on one principle above all else: The requirement that we have fun, no matter the odds or the consequences. When the mods and the oldfags and the entire mafia community tell you to change your posting style or fuck off, your job is to plant yourself like a tree beside the river of truth, and tell the whole community -- "No, YOU fuck off."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cromer (Aug 18, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Doesn't matter what the oldfags say. Doesn't matter what the elitist or the mods say. Doesn't matter if the whole community decides that fluffing and shitposting and gifposting and raging is wrong.
> 
> This game was founded on one principle above all else: The requirement that we have fun, no matter the odds or the consequences. When the mods and the oldfags and the entire mafia community tell you to change your posting style or fuck off, your job is to plant yourself like a tree beside the river of truth, and tell the whole community -- "No, YOU fuck off."



Dis wigga channelling Ed Brubaker right here...I'm feeling it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2017)

@Nitty Scott 

My, I never you had such passion in you. Take a bow...I am loving this side here.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 18, 2017)

DankMemes


----------



## Tiger (Aug 18, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Fair is fair if people don't like ones playstyle they have the power in game to change it.



This here is the truth. And it's why we will never ban things like role-revealing as a general forum rule like some sites. Punishments for game related things that people don't like can be doled out within those games.

@Nitty Scott  you're being unfair when you diminish the legitimacy of NF mafia as mostly jokes. I've played on a lot of sites, and while we DO have more shitposts and fluff-- that doesn't take away from the high level of play we have here overall. People can BS and fluff and still be good at hunting. Older members aren't simply remembered as great because they're old. A lot of players here are legitimately top tier mafia players. And I would proudly put an NF team up against any site's.


----------



## Nello (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm the winningest on all the internet. NF represent

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Nello (Aug 18, 2017)

God bless


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2017)

Law said:


> @Nitty Scott  you're being unfair when you diminish the legitimacy of NF mafia as mostly jokes. I've played on a lot of sites, and while we DO have more shitposts and fluff-- that doesn't take away from the high level of play we have here overall. People can BS and fluff and still be good at hunting. Older members aren't simply remembered as great because they're old. A lot of players here are legitimately top tier mafia players. And I would proudly put an NF team up against any site's.



Hey boo 

I didn't say that, I said there are some really strong players here who have mastered the game. However, they're the minority and I don't even think most of them play for love of the game so much as the people and mechanics we have here. I would describe mafia here as more of a social experience than a competitive one. If you were to create an NF team you would need to select members very carefully because the average mafia player here is far below the hardcore players in experience and skill. I don't know any other website where radically different types of mafia players join the same game because the focus is more on the theme and their friends.

Anywho,

How do you guys feel about which actions the moderator should announce to the game? Previously I've only posted the necessary actions like kills because I value the secrecy aspect, but I'm considering announcing more actions because it makes the game more interesting for players.

Here are some examples of different styles. Let's say someone was vote silenced.

1. I could not inform anyone that a vote silence was used. This is what I've done previously.
2. I could PM the victim that they have been vote silenced.
3. Announce, *Bob *used *[Shut Up Bitch] *on *???*
4. Announce, *Bob *used *[Shut Up Bitch] *to vote silence *???*
5. Announce, *??? *used *??? *on *???*
6. Announce, *??? *used *??? *to vote silence *???*
7. Announce, *??? *was vote silenced

Some hosts don't post small actions like vote silences but post more consequential actions like role crushes or poisons. In addition to the formatting, do you prefer for all actions to be announced or only important ones?

@Law @Olivia @WADsworth the Wise @Mr. Waffles @Hero @SinRaven @everyone else

looking for feedback here


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 18, 2017)

For RM, I would post only kills/special ultimate abilities for night phase writeups and generally everything for day writeups since it just spices things up more. 

also


> 3. Announce, *Bob *used *[Shut Up Bitch] *on *??? *

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 18, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Here are some examples of different styles. Let's say someone was vote silenced.
> 
> 1. I could not inform anyone that a vote silence was used. This is what I've done previously.
> 2. I could PM the victim that they have been vote silenced.
> ...



I'd say 3 or 4 for this. 
But I'm not an expert, so take that in account.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 18, 2017)

1, 3, 4 are acceptable imo

i dont like #2 because the awareness of being vote silenced ruins one of the tactical aspects of vote silencing someone

5 should not exist for any action ever because why is it even in the writeup if its just question mark spam, pretty much same with 6 and 7


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> 1, 3, 4 are acceptable imo
> 
> i dont like #2 because the awareness of being vote silenced ruins one of the tactical aspects of vote silencing someone
> 
> 5 should not exist for any action ever because why is it even in the writeup if its just question mark spam, pretty much same with 6 and 7



Well if I was gonna go extra heavy on question mark spam it would also get me out of having to make 2-3 roles because I could just dedicate them to revealing question marks


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 18, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Well if I was gonna go extra heavy on question mark spam it would also get me out of having to make 2-3 roles because I could just dedicate them to revealing question marks



That's just lazy rolemaking.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 18, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Well if I was gonna go extra heavy on question mark spam it would also get me out of having to make 2-3 roles because I could just dedicate them to revealing question marks


I had a role like that.  They were inactive most of the game, including their replacement

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That's just lazy rolemaking.



The best kind of rolemaking


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 18, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> The best kind of rolemaking



Your WoW game says otherwise.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Your WoW game says otherwise.



Why Mr. Waffles are you trying to compliment me


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 18, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Hey boo
> 
> I didn't say that, I said there are some really strong players here who have mastered the game. However, they're the minority and I don't even think most of them play for love of the game so much as the people and mechanics we have here. I would describe mafia here as more of a social experience than a competitive one. If you were to create an NF team you would need to select members very carefully because the average mafia player here is far below the hardcore players in experience and skill. I don't know any other website where radically different types of mafia players join the same game because the focus is more on the theme and their friends.
> 
> ...



#1 is fine, though if you wanna try out #3 then do it, but I'd prefer if only kill shots show up.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Hey boo
> 
> I didn't say that, I said there are some really strong players here who have mastered the game. However, they're the minority and I don't even think most of them play for love of the game so much as the people and mechanics we have here. I would describe mafia here as more of a social experience than a competitive one. If you were to create an NF team you would need to select members very carefully because the average mafia player here is far below the hardcore players in experience and skill. I don't know any other website where radically different types of mafia players join the same game because the focus is more on the theme and their friends.
> 
> ...



Depends on the game. Vanilla and generic really does not need anything but kills shown. You could or could not pm someone who has been roleblocked.

Role heavy games I feel you should show as much as possible. Except generic stuff like doctor, roleblock, etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 18, 2017)

Posted the signup thread for my game; I would appreciate it if you guys looked at it and told me what you think.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 18, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Why Mr. Waffles are you trying to compliment me



Yes.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Posted the signup thread for my game; I would appreciate it if you guys looked at it and told me what you think.



 Sure....not like I have any games to play now....


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 18, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> 1, 3, 4 are acceptable imo
> 
> i dont like #2 because the awareness of being vote silenced ruins one of the tactical aspects of vote silencing someone
> 
> 5 should not exist for any action ever because why is it even in the writeup if its just question mark spam, pretty much same with 6 and 7





> *Breaking the Record for Failure*
> 
> *Saber* used *[Master]* on *[???]* but it failed.
> 
> ...





> *[???]* attempted to faction kill *[???]* with *[???]* but it failed.





I miss the Evil Bastards Mafia.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2017)

Omg is that WPK


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 18, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Omg is that WPK


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 18, 2017)

It's missing an "s".


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 18, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It's missing an "s".


Is it Waffles? Is it really?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 18, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Is it Waffles? Is it really?



> everybody know I'm fabulous

Pretty sure that should be "knows".


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 18, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > everybody know I'm fabulous
> 
> Pretty sure that should be "knows".


It is confirmed that Waffles doesn't speak Ebonics.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 18, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> It is confirmed that Waffles doesn't speak Ebonics.



This wasn't already known ? 
Huh....


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 18, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> This wasn't already known ?
> Huh....


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 18, 2017)

I see you're in a silly mood today.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 18, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I see you're in a silly mood today.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 18, 2017)

This is moving into disturbing. >.>


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 18, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> This is moving into disturbing. >.>


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 18, 2017)

>.>


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2017)

What the fu....


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 18, 2017)

Superman said:


> What the fu....


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2017)

Kiba was as hot as anime characters come idc idc

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2017)

In fact the tea is that Naruto and Kiba experimented together as teenage boys tend to do but you didn't hear it from me

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 18, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Kiba was as hot as anime characters come idc idc


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 18, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> In fact the tea is that Naruto and Kiba experimented together as teenage boys tend to do but you didn't hear it from me


 

You can feel the sexual tension.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> You can feel the sexual tension.



I hope you weren't kidding because I actually CAN, so

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2017)

anyways while you're here WPK, I will be hosting a game soon and I require your attendance


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 18, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> anyways while you're here WPK, I will be hosting a game soon and I require your attendance


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 19, 2017)

Peace out, guys.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2017)

Stop....tagging and quoting me in Favorites you assholes.

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## Tiger (Aug 19, 2017)

Recently went on a road trip with a friend's playlist. She had 'Hamilton: the musical' on it. I figured it would be boring...it wasn't.

It's not 100% historically accurate, but damn did they succeed at making some of the most boring shit in US history really entertaining. Should be in the high school curriculum for North America lol


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 19, 2017)

@Mr. Waffles DON'T YOU DARE

Reactions: Creative 1 | Optimistic 4


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @Mr. Waffles DON'T YOU DARE



Preparations have already begun.

Too late now.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 19, 2017)

I just won't look at ratings received until a few days from now when my amazing posts get rated something else ahahahaha


Then what

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 19, 2017)

It is gonna follow you around a long time @White Wolf you know this.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 19, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> It is gonna follow you around a long time @White Wolf you know this.


Nahhhhh


It'll die out in a day or two


I think

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 19, 2017)

With me around. It's not gonna for sure. 

Not to mention the others.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 19, 2017)

Oh God I see what you're doing Waffles  are you really punishing me for Favorites

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Oh God I see what you're doing Waffles  are you really punishing me for Favorites



Hm ?


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 19, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Hm ?


 d-d-done finally..?


at least Rion didn't catch what you were doing

Reactions: Optimistic 4


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> d-d-done finally..?
> 
> 
> at least Rion didn't catch what you were doing



> finally
380 in less than an hour. 

Also, no.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 19, 2017)

I reckon I'd find out. @Mr. Waffles you mind telling mm hmm..


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I reckon I'd find out. @Mr. Waffles you mind telling mm hmm..





Mr. Waffles said:


> > finally
> 380 in less than an hour.
> 
> Also, no.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 19, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > finally
> 380 in less than an hour.
> 
> Also, no.


 y-y-yes you proved your point... ha...ha...ha...

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> y-y-yes you proved your point... ha...ha...ha...



There was a point to prove ?
I thought I was just wasting some time.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 19, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> There was a point to prove ?
> I thought I was just wasting some time.


  you have better things to do with your time

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 19, 2017)

Guess I gotta clean up my kaiser blade..mm hmm..


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> you have better things to do with your time



Not that I know of.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 19, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Not that I know of.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>


What ?


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 19, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What ?


N-n-nothing... I wasn't thinking of anything...

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> N-n-nothing... I wasn't thinking of anything...



Okay.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 19, 2017)

How are you Mister Waffles-senpai-sama

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> How are you Mister Waffles-senpai-sama



Kinda bored. 
Trying to think of something to do.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 19, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Kinda bored.
> Trying to think of something to do.



...


There's nothing to do

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> ...
> 
> 
> There's nothing to do



Surely there must be something to do.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 19, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Surely there must be something to do.


N-n-nopeee maybe take some beauty sleep!

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 19, 2017)

I reckon you both can taste the edge of my kaiser blade...mm hmm..


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> N-n-nopeee maybe take some beauty sleep!



You're not very optimistic. 

Nah, not tired yet.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 19, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You're not very optimistic.



TRUTH!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I reckon you both can taste the edge of my kaiser blade...mm hmm..



I'd ask what you're talking about, but I'm contemplating on doing something.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 19, 2017)

Grandpa don't like clowns...mm hmm...


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> TRUTH!



Yet all those optimistic ratings beg to differ.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Grandpa don't like clowns...mm hmm...



Not really surprising.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 19, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Yet all those optimistic ratings beg to differ.


They'll stop soon enough

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> They'll stop soon enough



I thought you said you weren't optimistic ?


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 19, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I thought you said you weren't optimistic ?


Don't need optimism to know fads die

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Don't need optimism to know fads die



But I don't adhere to fads.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 19, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Not really surprising.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 19, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> But I don't adhere to fads.




what is this thing

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2017)

Are you... expecting me to watch those ?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> what is this thing



No idea.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 19, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> No idea.


 kinda cute






Nardo emotes 

well still kinda cute lol

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> kinda cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 19, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


 oh waffles-senpaii

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2017)

wtf???


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 19, 2017)

mm hmm. How do you call 911 mm hmm...


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> oh waffles-senpaii



Senpai noticed you!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> mm hmm. How do you call 911 mm hmm...


By pressing +31112 on a phone.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 19, 2017)

I reckon you not american mm hmm...I reckon I'd share my mustard and biscults with you..mm hmm..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parallax (Aug 19, 2017)

Wtf are those abortions

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I reckon you not american



That... would be an excellent guess.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Aug 19, 2017)

Leave Juubi alone! It's cute!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 19, 2017)

I reckon my mustard and fries look cute...mmm hmm.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 19, 2017)

Reckon ole grandpa gotta leave for work mm hmm thirty minutes mm hmm


----------



## Stelios (Aug 19, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Tiger (Aug 19, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Savage (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## Aries (Aug 20, 2017)

I just remembered this. a members "Yugioh" game should be made.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2017)

And to think, my kobe emote was removed from the forums while these terrible emoticons are allowed smh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 20, 2017)

I wanted the kobe back. Ask anyone it was my fave emote to use.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 20, 2017)

Hey @Aries i reckon i got der yugioh card mm hm


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I wanted the kobe back. Ask anyone it was my fave emote to use.



Why was it even removed in the first place? Especially when we still have the Lebron emote, which is clearly inferior.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 20, 2017)

I reckon i don't have an idea..ole grandpa gonna see what he can do bout getting der back mm hmm


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 20, 2017)

Why did they remove ?


----------



## Magic (Aug 20, 2017)

Yo I'm finally "home". I have the devil's luck....

day 1 of trip survive huge car wreck.

miss Barcelona attack by like 4 days, was in the city for 2 days and on those 2 days in the same area.... 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
It's a damn shame what happened, I really love this country and only got a taste of it. It soured the mood of the trip the last two days of it. My precaution entire trip was in London for the first two days, I never suspected anywhere in Spain would have that problem. Two things stood out were that on a magazine while in London saw a headline that said "acid attack" then saw that shit on the tele in our hotel. But never in a million years did I think Barcelona would be privy to this chaos. 

I'm very grateful nothing happened, as I had lots of elderly, mom, sis, etc, friends traveling with our group and shopping like idiots in that strip where the van attack took place.


Thanks God.






I missed an opportunity to hook up with a 19 year old cuban girl from Miami who is super rich. 
She was way into me too..
got confirmation from my sis kek. 
I called her "Black Swan" the dress she would wear to the night club and her physique reminded me of a Ballerina. 

Did a lot of late night talking with these twin girls from Berlin, that was fun. I had a buddy w/ me and 3+ other dudes battling for their attention. The social dynamic was fun. 
they were 10/10 .  21 yeas old.
Mmmmmm Very sweet, pure, gullible a bit. My buddy made a sexual joke and they fled lol, showing how pure they are imo. They just wanted attention though, no action. D:

There was a fat Brit whore who wanted to give me and my buddy head. 
Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
that didn't happen.

16 year old hot  Brit hot tub whore, -walked away so fast-

A professional MMA fighter milf? She was wild, wanted her to choke me with her thighs. There was a hypnosis show and the stuff she did man....it was priceless. 

Met lots of different cuties/ locals.


Ah really good time to be alive and straight. I'm a pro bird watcher. A hunter. 


OHHHHHHH and finally.

The one chick on the trip we wanted to talk to a lot, but never could because she was always with her parents. A stunningly beautfiul french girl.

OMG ahhhhhhhh, but ya in the night club on the ship, around the ship, outside etc. she was always with them.
She didn't dance, quiet etc.

I sooooo wanted to talk to her.
I know a little french/ can understand, cant speak shit.

she was beautiful.

D:

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Magic (Aug 20, 2017)

Also what the fuck is going on in the USA? 

Lo l


----------



## Stelios (Aug 20, 2017)

Rembro got some European air in his head


----------



## Magic (Aug 20, 2017)

Ole


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 20, 2017)

I reckon they have dem mustard and biscuits? Mm hmm @RemChu

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 20, 2017)

@Law or anyone, How do I turn off email notifications for watched threads?


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 20, 2017)

RemChu said:


> @Law or anyone, How do I turn off email notifications for watched threads?


Preferences

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 20, 2017)

Ayyy nevermind, found it and unchecked the little box.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 20, 2017)

He must not like dem mustard and biscuits mm hmm


----------



## Aries (Aug 20, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Hey @Aries i reckon i got der yugioh card mm hm


probably, ill have to recheck. Its been a while and not sure if still have those custom yugioh cards in new computer


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 20, 2017)

@Aries I reckon thanks for dat checkin mm hmm


----------



## Aries (Aug 20, 2017)

Hmm what's with not being able to see gifs


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 20, 2017)

So... do we have a winner for most posts in a day 1 ever? I think this day alone had more posts than Favs 4 or Favs 5.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So... do we have a winner for most posts in a day 1 ever? I think this day alone had more posts than Favs 4 or Favs 5.



You're probably right.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So... do we have a winner for most posts in a day 1 ever? I think this day alone had more posts than Favs 4 or Favs 5.


Only ones that might have had more are Aries Dragonball games. Gave me PTSD of the few times I tried to play mafia on 2+2 or my Champs game from 2015 where with just 13 players there was 1,500 posts in the first 36 hour day phase.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 20, 2017)

Im not gonna bitch again but... Is anyone really being able to read all those posts? It seems humanly impossible. Granted Im not even trying but I think even if I did Id fall short of reading half of them.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Im not gonna bitch again but... Is anyone really being able to read all those posts? It seems humanly impossible. Granted Im not even trying but I think even if I did Id fall short of reading half of them.



I've read every post made in that game.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2017)

I claimed your role DDL better read


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I've read every post made in that game.


me too


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 20, 2017)

cool kids club

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 20, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> me too



I figured as much.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I've read every post made in that game.


You're on vacation, you don't count


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 20, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> You're on vacation, you don't count



Work starts again tomo-.. well later today, but me reading every post will still happen.
That has been the case for every game I've ever been in (with maybe 1 or 2 exceptions).

You forget that even with work, I still have no life.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 20, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> I claimed your role DDL better read



Ok Im gonna read

That page. 

(Tho seriously with vanillafia over I may be able to at least read some batches of pages and pay attention at the main events. I have a hard time focusing on two games even if I have time for it. My brain is just weird)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 20, 2017)

Like... Im used to have a clear outline of my reads and thoughts and plans about the game, and think about it even when Im not playing. When I have to look at a second game its like it's not compatible to the current state my mind is. Like my mind is a videogame and each game is a different cartridge.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Like... Im used to have a clear outline of my reads and thoughts and plans about the game, and think about it even when Im not playing. When I have to look at a second game its like it's not compatible to the current state my mind is. Like my mind is a videogame and each game is a different cartridge.



You weird, mang.

So weird.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2017)

the good ol days of playing 7-8 games concurrently


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 20, 2017)

It overlaps with other nerd interests too. This weekend I wanted to read more Favs posts and also watch the Pokemon Worlds games but Defenders came out and Ive been waiting years to watch it. So my mind entered Defenders mode and I had a hard time caring about the rest.

Thankfully today I finish the show.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 20, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> the good ol days of playing 7-8 games concurrently



I'm glad those days are behind us. >.>


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 20, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> the good ol days of playing 7-8 games concurrently


I remember when I did that and ended up spamming Vulpix pics in the Madoka Magicka game because I couldn't keep up with them all


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It overlaps with other nerd interests too. This weekend I wanted to read more Favs posts and also watch the Pokemon Worlds games but Defenders came out and Ive been waiting years to watch it. So my mind entered Defenders mode and I had a hard time caring about the rest.
> 
> Thankfully today I finish the show.


I play in too many D&D campaigns these days


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 20, 2017)

I want to join RPG groups but it seems everyone in my city only plays Storyteller and the one time I played it I didn't enjoy it. Seems like a very unfriendly system for newbies.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 21, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Im not gonna bitch again but... Is anyone really being able to read all those posts? It seems humanly impossible. Granted Im not even trying but I think even if I did Id fall short of reading half of them.



Every post.



Mr. Waffles said:


> I've read every post made in that game.





nfcnorth said:


> me too



Muh boys.



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> You're on vacation, you don't count



I'm not.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 21, 2017)

I'm also expressing my official interest for hosting Favorites VIII.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Shizune (Aug 21, 2017)

I'm bipolar and it's running my life

I don't know if I have any control left

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Stelios (Aug 21, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I'm bipolar and it's running my life
> 
> I don't know if I have any control left



Once you are thirty plus all those measly feelings will start to subside


----------



## Shizune (Aug 21, 2017)

I'm just so sorry for the way I am. I wish I wasn't so much trouble all the time.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 21, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I'm just so sorry for the way I am. I wish I wasn't so much trouble all the time.




Above all and everything, love yourself. Let me know when you manage to accomplish that.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 21, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I'm bipolar and it's running my life
> 
> I don't know if I have any control left





Nitty Scott said:


> I'm just so sorry for the way I am. I wish I wasn't so much trouble all the time.


Don't be sorry for how you are, you have absolutely no reason for it. Everyone has their flaws, it's human. 

Being bipolar isn't something you should be apolizing for either. I'm not bipolar myself, but I know several people who are. It might be hard to live with, but I'm sure you'll be able to manage it in the future.

If you ever need to talk, I'm here.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 21, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Above all and everything, love yourself. Let me know when you manage to accomplish that.


In the words of the legendary RuPaul:



Can I get an amen?


----------



## Stelios (Aug 21, 2017)

Amen brother


----------



## Didi (Aug 21, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I'm just so sorry for the way I am. I wish I wasn't so much trouble all the time.



Hey, you can't help it. You didn't choose to be bipolar. Don't blame yourself.


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 21, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I'm bipolar and it's running my life
> 
> I don't know if I have any control left


Without getting too personal, have you tried medication adjunct with cognitive and or family therapy?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 21, 2017)

Law said:


> Every post.
> 
> Muh boys.
> 
> I'm not.



I'm fairly simple about it.
When someone signs up for a game the least they can do is read every post and be active enough to not get modkilled.
Some games reading everything is easy, some games it's not.
But you should, at the very least, try.
Why else sign up for a game where reading posts is at the core of the game. 

-shrug-


@Nitty Scott

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2017)

In my great experience mental illness and disorders are greatly dampened the older you get, so just keep on keeping on.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 21, 2017)

I find physical illnesses way more scary.

My ear is clogged from snorkeling and this is the second thing the doctor shoved into my ear today:




I am a brave man I cut my son's umbilical cord but when this thing came next to my ear for a second I was afraid that I'd witness excruciating pain

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cromer (Aug 21, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I find physical illnesses way more scary.
> 
> My ear is clogged from snorkeling and this is the second thing the doctor shoved into my ear today:
> 
> ...


Eyyyyyyy that looks mad sickening


----------



## Didi (Aug 21, 2017)

ya
I just spent 3 hours reading up on favs

that's what's expected of any decent player imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 21, 2017)

Didi said:


> ya
> I just spent 3 hours reading up on favs
> 
> that's what's expected of any decent player imo



it's your life fam
we won't judge how you spent your time


----------



## Stelios (Aug 21, 2017)

usa eclipse liek now?


----------



## Stelios (Aug 21, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 21, 2017)

Didi said:


> ya
> I just spent 3 hours reading up on favs
> 
> that's what's expected of any decent player imo



 I find that extremely hard to do right now....

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 21, 2017)

Superman said:


> I find that extremely hard to do right now....

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 21, 2017)

americans today be like


----------



## Magic (Aug 21, 2017)

Only partial eclipse where I live

cool beans


----------



## Platinum (Aug 21, 2017)

It was still pretty cool, but living in Orange County, I only got like 65% coverage or something. Would have been cool to drive up to Oregon.


----------



## Magic (Aug 21, 2017)

Saw my dad kill a baby mouse when he could have placed it in the lawn or the bushes or something.

O_O I stood there mouth agape for a good min 30.

wtf


----------



## Stelios (Aug 21, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Saw my dad kill a baby mouse when he could have placed it in the lawn or the bushes or something.
> 
> O_O I stood there mouth agape for a good min 30.
> 
> wtf




your dad did well

for every one rodent you see in the open there are probably 10 more babies around there.
Do you know the amount of damage these little shits can do?


----------



## Stelios (Aug 21, 2017)

Do you also know their reproduction rates?
Rabbit fucking tier 
not kidding


----------



## Tiger (Aug 22, 2017)



Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 22, 2017)

Law said:


> I'm also expressing my official interest for hosting Favorites VIII.


I give you my blessing.

I'm officially expressing interest in being an advisor/sub-host for Favorites VIII.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 22, 2017)

Oops wrong thread


----------



## Cromer (Aug 22, 2017)

Is there such a thing as a 'wrong thread'?


----------



## Stelios (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## poutanko (Aug 22, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Do you also know their reproduction rates?
> Rabbit fucking tier
> not kidding


Don't bring the rabbit into the mess

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stelios (Aug 22, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Don't bring the rabbit into the mess




Rabbit stew is one of my favorite dishes. I can give you the recipe. Tastes so great


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2017)

Law said:


>



 Welcome to the void Law....


----------



## poutanko (Aug 22, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Rabbit stew is one of my favorite dishes. I can give you the recipe. Tastes so great


Animal abuser  so inbunny

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 22, 2017)

hey @Stelios since you know so much about rabbit how long does it take for bunnies to fuck?

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 22, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


I have 3, wondering how long until I have 53

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 22, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Animal abuser  so inbunny




I don't abuse animals honey. I just slaughter them and eat them. My grand father was a butcher. Worked at a unit where all day they killed and skinned animals. I love cutting the meat before cooking it. It's in my blood. Top of the food chain baby


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I have 3, wondering how long until I have 53


> have 3

Well... if they're all female, or all male, then it will take forever and a day.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 22, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > have 3
> 
> Well... if they're all female, or all male, then it will take forever and a day.


I tried to inspect them but fuck if I know  they all look the same minus colors, and weight, and length

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> hey @Stelios since you know so much about rabbit how long does it take for bunnies to fuck?





White Wolf said:


> I have 3, wondering how long until I have 53




Gestation period is 28-31 days. Females can give birth from 1-14. If done right within a year you can have a thousand


----------



## poutanko (Aug 22, 2017)

There are kids, boys


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 22, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Gestation period is 28-31 days. Females can give birth from 1-14. If done right within a year you can have a thousand


 

still early then, mine are 3-4 months at oldest I think

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I tried to inspect them but fuck if I know  they all look the same minus colors, and weight, and length



....
Have you tried googling ?


----------



## Stelios (Aug 22, 2017)

poutanko said:


> There are kids, boys




And ? If they can use Internet pretty sure they know about the birds and the bees already. A bunny is ready to be impregnated within minutes of birth. Hence the saying "They fucked/breed like rabbits"

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 22, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> ....
> Have you tried googling ?


no  
*goes to check*
...
fuck

think I got a lesbian bunny orgy

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> no
> *goes to check*
> ...
> fuck
> ...



Then get a male bunny and watch your bunny population skyrocket.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 22, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Then get a male bunny and watch your bunny population skyrocket.


I'll have to borrow a cock rabbit from the neighbors

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 22, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Then get a male bunny and watch your bunny population skyrocket.


I doubt he can afford the food he ll need for the upkeep plus vaccinations etc


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'll have to borrow a cock rabbit from the neighbors



That... works too.



Stelios said:


> I doubt he can afford the food he ll need for the upkeep plus vaccinations etc



Pfffffft. 
You think too much.

Bunnies, bunnies everywhere is all you need to think of.
It will be like Australia all over again.

I think it was Australia.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 22, 2017)

My neighbors have a yard full of the fucks and they just mate and mate and mate, and they sell them  it's how I got these 3 for free.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 22, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That... works too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's the Netherlands actually. They consider bunnies and rats as a part of fauna. Ridiculous


----------



## Stelios (Aug 22, 2017)

Fooking rodents mate
All over tha damn place


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 22, 2017)

Stelios said:


> It's the Netherlands actually. They consider bunnies and rats as a part of fauna. Ridiculous



Actually, it was Australia. 

I often see bunnies when I walk to work in the early shift. 
They always run away.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 22, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Actually, it was Australia.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 22, 2017)

They had bunnies, but it lacked natural predators, bunny population got out of control and they had to introduce predators.

Doesn't sound like Australia, but yet it happened.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 22, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Actually, it was Australia.
> 
> I often see bunnies when I walk to work in the early shift.
> They always run away.


They're a bitch to catch  I'm 5/20 on catching them lol, 2 had to return to the neighbors

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 22, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> They had bunnies, but it lacked natural predators, bunny population got out of control and they had to introduce predators.
> 
> Doesn't sound like Australia, but yet it happened.



Haha terrible. I didn't know this


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 22, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Haha terrible. I didn't know this



Apparently, even nowadays they still have too many bunnies. 
When I googled to check if I was right, I typed "australia bunny and Google autofilled "australia bunny problem". 

Damned bunnies.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 22, 2017)

Superman said:


> Welcome to the void Law....


----------



## poutanko (Aug 22, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Apparently, even nowadays they still have too many bunnies.
> When I googled to check if I was right, I typed "australia bunny and Google autofilled "australia bunny problem".
> 
> Damned bunnies.


From 6 to 6 millions or so


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 22, 2017)

poutanko said:


> From 6 to 6 millions or so


is that why their spiders are now 50kg each? ate too many bunny butts

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 22, 2017)

poutanko said:


> From 6 to 6 millions or so



> 6
> to 6 million

That's a large gap.


----------



## Didi (Aug 22, 2017)

>miss a day and a half
>spend hours reading up on nearly 3000 posts because you're invested
>get to finally actively post again
>get killed

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Aug 22, 2017)

these 48 hour phases are long as fuck when you're dead zzzzzz

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Aug 22, 2017)

Stelios said:


> It's the Netherlands actually. They consider bunnies and rats as a part of fauna. Ridiculous


You guys and Flappie  and I was born on Boxing Day too

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 22, 2017)

poutanko said:


> You guys and Flappie  and I was born on Boxing Day too





I wonder if Didi, Stelios, Sin and Chaos get the reference. 

I'm thinking they might, but yet they might not.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 22, 2017)

poutanko said:


> and I was born on Boxing Day too


so was my dad before he died a tragic tragic death

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Aug 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> so was my dad before he died a tragic tragic death


Sorry D:


----------



## Didi (Aug 22, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I wonder if Didi, Stelios, Sin and Chaos get the reference.
> 
> I'm thinking they might, but yet they might not.




het was eerste kerstdag
1961


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 22, 2017)

Didi said:


> het was eerste kerstdag
> 1961



I figured you might. 
Glad to see you don't disappoint.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 22, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Sorry D:


It's okay he's not actually dead even if I wish he was

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 22, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Actually, it was Australia.
> 
> I often see bunnies when I walk to work in the early shift.
> They always run away.


I see bunnies crossing the street to Taco Bell on my walk home sometimes.

If you need a natural predator for the bunny, get some foxes. Just have to hope they don't know about a certain movie that came out last year...excuse me for a moment...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Aug 22, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I see bunnies crossing the street to Tack Bell on my walk home sometimes.
> 
> If you need a natural predator for the bunny, get some foxes. Just have to hope they don't know about a certain movie that came out last year...excuse me for a moment...


I ship them


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 22, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I see bunnies crossing the street to Tack Bell on my walk home sometimes.
> 
> If you need a natural predator for the bunny, get some foxes. Just have to hope they don't know about a certain movie that came out last year...excuse me for a moment...





poutanko said:


> I ship them



Another OTP is forming. 


@Aries


----------



## poutanko (Aug 22, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Another OTP is forming.
> 
> 
> @Aries


Wat


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 22, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Wat



Nothing.

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 22, 2017)

> White Wolf
> rating me optimistic

Do you reaaally want to go there ?

Reactions: Lewd 3


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 22, 2017)

poutanko said:


> I ship them


I need a proper Zootopia set

@Aries : Fix the CotH images for Mafia the Movie. I wanted to use one of them just now but they're broken.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 22, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > White Wolf
> > rating me optimistic
> 
> Do you reaaally want to go there ?


L-lewd

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> L-lewd



That's optimistic of you.

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 22, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That's optimistic of you.


J-just the way I like it, aha!

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 22, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I wonder if Didi, Stelios, Sin and Chaos get the reference.
> 
> I'm thinking they might, but yet they might not.


Of course. 

Was my favorite Christmas song as a child

I was a weird kid

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 22, 2017)

yeah no i m into dutch culture but not that much
So I learned one more thing today


----------



## Aries (Aug 22, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I need a proper Zootopia set
> 
> @Aries : Fix the CotH images for Mafia the Movie. I wanted to use one of them just now but they're broken.



Not sure how, asked already what was up with that. Most gifs try to use are broken for some reason


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 22, 2017)

Stelios said:


> yeah no i m into dutch culture but not that much
> So I learned one more thing today



Not surprised by this.

It's a great song.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2017)

I am going to choke out sin.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 22, 2017)

Superman said:


> I am going to choke out sin.


Is that what you call it ? 
Well.. whatever floats your Sin.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 22, 2017)

Superman said:


> I am going to choke out sin.


Only I get to choke out Sin

Get your own twink. You can have @Nitty Scott.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 22, 2017)

What the fuck are you guys on about


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 22, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> What the fuck are you guys on about


Less talking, more sucking.


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2017)

Weirdos

Reactions: Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 22, 2017)

What the fuck did I walk in on?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 22, 2017)

These feelings and emotions

Ah, just like in the good ol days.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 22, 2017)

Legend said:


> Weirdos


Would it be less weird if Sin got breast implants?

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 22, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Would it be less weird if Sin got breast implants?


Gofund me  I will donate

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 22, 2017)

@Legend : You should make a titties mafia game. Roles could be cup sizes, different views, famous pairs of boobs(Halle Berry in Swordfish, DVDus pausus!)


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Would it be less weird if Sin got breast implants?


No


RemChu said:


> Gofund me  I will donate


No


WolfPrinceKiba said:


> @Legend : You should make a titties mafia game. Roles could be cup sizes, different views, famous pairs of boobs(Halle Berry in Swordfish, DVDus pausus!)


People stop asking me to host games


----------



## Platinum (Aug 22, 2017)

Looks like I tripped and fell into the bathhouse when I wasn't looking.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 22, 2017)

Legend said:


> No
> 
> No
> 
> People stop asking me to host games


You can never be my equal without having a successful hosting career.



Platinum said:


> Looks like I tripped and fell into the bathhouse when I wasn't looking.


I worked two doors down from a gay club in which two of my roommates are go-go dancers. I literally can trip into a bathhouse

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 22, 2017)

What fuck I'm an ass man (woman only )


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 22, 2017)

I do miss marco and my son immortal king being here..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2017)

@WolfPrinceKiba you are wasting your time... @Legend could not handle the title of being the king titties after all....


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> You can never be my equal without having a successful hosting career.


*Superior

Fucking hell, I hate you



Superman said:


> @WolfPrinceKiba you are wasting your time... @Legend could not handle the title of being the king titties after all....


HAVE YOU EVER HOSTED A GAME?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 22, 2017)

He hosted The Walking Dead mafia. I won that game


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2017)

It was probably shit


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 22, 2017)

Legend said:


> It was probably shit

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Aries (Aug 22, 2017)

I'm the true king of tits here

Reactions: Like 1 | Neutral 1 | Lewd 1 | Ningen 2


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 22, 2017)

@Big Mom is the Queen of Mouths

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2017)

I really really hate you


Aries said:


> I'm the true king of tits here


No you shut up Trollman


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2017)

Fuck it, ill make a game


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 22, 2017)

Legend said:


> Fuck it, ill make a game


You must do your civic duty sir


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2017)

lesigh


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 22, 2017)

Legend said:


> lesigh


Make an NFL game and troll the Giants with it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2017)

I have a few ideas.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 22, 2017)

Kyrie Irving the flat earth vigilante for hidden serial killer role.


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2017)

If and when I make it, the max will be 25 and the min would be 15


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2017)

Lewd BH Game
Gundam Game
DCU vs Justice League Game
Restaurant Game


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 22, 2017)

Legend said:


> If and when I make it, the max will be 25 and the min would be 15


You should always start off small. I didn't jump directly into Favorites...though it was just my second game hosted.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 22, 2017)

he hosted mortal kombat too. It was fun.


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> You should always start off small. I didn't jump directly into Favorites...though it was just my second game hosted.


Thats why im leaning to the short simple bh game


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2017)

Legend said:


> HAVE YOU EVER HOSTED A GAME?



A WoW game
Super Generic
Mortal Kombat 
The Walking Dead
Co Hosted a game with someone I forgot.

 That is all I can remember....probably all I have ever done.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 22, 2017)

I missed mortal kombat damn


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2017)

hmmmm


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2017)

Legend said:


> hmmmm



Wait....you were in like 1 or 2 of those....


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2017)

Superman said:


> Wait....you were in like 1 or 2 of those....


I was, they were forgettable


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2017)

Legend said:


> I was, they were forgettable



 No....you just no showed.


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2017)

Are you sure?


----------



## Aries (Aug 22, 2017)

You should host a all female mafia game. Every role is a model or celebrity. Make porn stars mafia. And fedora wearing white knights into indies

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> You should host a all female mafia game. Every role is a model or celebrity. Make porn stars mafia. And fedora wearing white knights into indies


Cuck mafia

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 22, 2017)

Legend said:


> Are you sure?



Well you no show games by default so...


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 22, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Well you no show games by default so...


The man, the legend, the myth...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2017)

Legend said:


> Are you sure?



 The Mortal Kombat game...I replaced you with BringerOfChaos....you were to be Baraka/Reptile...


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Well you no show games by default so...


YOU KNOW DAMN WELL THATS A LIE


WolfPrinceKiba said:


> The man, the legend, the myth...


.................


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2017)

Superman said:


> The Mortal Kombat game...I replaced you with BringerOfChaos....you were to be Baraka/Reptile...


Oh right, I remember that, was between march and may?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2017)

Legend said:


> Oh right, I remember that, was between march and may?



....last year....


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2017)

Superman said:


> ....last year....


Probably busy with school


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2017)

Legend said:


> Probably busy with school




........

I am turning my back on you now.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2017)

Superman said:


> ........
> 
> I am turning my back on you now.


Good better for me to kick your ass


----------



## Stelios (Aug 23, 2017)

Through sex , sadness
Throught love, death
Rotten is the mind
Worthless is the flesh


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 23, 2017)

Stop objectifying me guys. I'm more than just sex you know. 

Now about those breast implants...


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 23, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Through sex , sadness
> Throught love, death
> Rotten is the mind
> Worthless is the flesh


Born in lust, turn to dust.
Born in Sin, come on in.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 23, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Born in lust, turn to dust.
> Born in Sin, cum on and in.



Fixed it for you

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 23, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Fixed it for you


How did I not think to do that myself. It's late here zzz.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 23, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> How did I not think to do that myself. It's late here zzz.



I just ate a banana and I m ready to bicycle to work. I worked out but my head is full with thoughts.Someone I knew got killed while I was on holidays. He was with the motorbike and his 6 year old son. His son made it without a scratch. He's dead at 43. I m happy to be alive. I won't see this guy again thought. It's weird.

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 23, 2017)

Omg you guys!!! 

I'm flattered.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 23, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I just ate a banana and I m ready to bicycle to work. I worked out but my head is full with thoughts.Someone I knew got killed while I was on holidays. He was with the motorbike and his 6 year old son. His son made it without a scratch. He's dead at 43. I m happy to be alive. I won't see this guy again thought. It's weird.


Oh wow! My condolences. Sometimes life sucks.


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Omg you guys!!!
> 
> I'm flattered.


quiet you


----------



## Stelios (Aug 23, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Oh wow! My condolences. Sometimes life sucks.




Thanks Sin sometimes I imagine we are all functions in a running software or variables in a greater equation  and that we serve some purpose. But this guy died on his way to holidays. Wife was driving her motorbike a few meters ahead. Died in front of them. I can't figure it out. I can only feel greatfull for what I have and live every day without forgetting that we are temporary here.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 23, 2017)

Aries said:


> You should host a all female mafia game. Every role is a model or celebrity. *Make porn stars mafia*. And fedora wearing white knights into indies


I would come back to playing mafia if someone would start that game!


----------



## Cromer (Aug 23, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I just ate a banana and I m ready to bicycle to work. I worked out but my head is full with thoughts.Someone I knew got killed while I was on holidays. He was with the motorbike and his 6 year old son. His son made it without a scratch. He's dead at 43. I m happy to be alive. I won't see this guy again thought. It's weird.


Well fuck. My condolences man.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 23, 2017)

aye @Stelios I am sorry bro bout cha loss I'm not sure if these words I am about to say will mean anything whatsoever but I have a weird belief that people pass on but despite us not being able to see them or hear them again: they will always be watching us.

I take death pretty hard and I sometimes beat myself up over it as if it was my fault or something despite it not being so. It's happened to many times for me. I sometimes find comfort in speaking outloud as if they can hear me.


The saddest thing for me is I have actually forgot what people look like and how they sound since they been dead for so long. That makes me feel really guilty about it. Not sure if that happens to everyone or not. It's very hard for me to show my emotions to people so I bottle that up. 


So, I understand. Keep ya head up.


----------



## Magic (Aug 23, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Thanks Sin sometimes I imagine we are all functions in a* running software or variables in a greater equation  and that we serve some purpose*. But this guy died on his way to holidays. Wife was driving her motorbike a few meters ahead. Died in front of them. I can't figure it out. I can only feel greatfull for what I have and live every day without forgetting that we are temporary here.



I was just pondering this on the toilet.

kek

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 23, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I was just pondering this on the toilet.
> 
> kek


Pretty sure great ideas always come while taking a shit


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## SinRaven (Aug 23, 2017)

Fuuuck I havent been high in a long while and now I feel like getting high

Like I'm craving a good smoke right now

This weekend.  This weekend..


----------



## Stelios (Aug 23, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Fuuuck I havent been high in a long while and now I feel like getting high
> 
> Like I'm craving a good smoke right now
> 
> This weekend.  This weekend..


 
How high?


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 23, 2017)

Stelios said:


> How high?


Im not high yet man. But I hope I'll be as high as normal Rem by the end of this week.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 23, 2017)

I quit smoking weed for good to make better money. And, as much as I liked getting high it's for the better good I quit the habit.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 23, 2017)

I dont smoke weed on a daily basis, never did.  It's more like a once a month thing, probably less. So I don't think quitting is necessary.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 23, 2017)

Ancient Greeks said :

Παν μέτρον Άριστον


----------



## Stelios (Aug 23, 2017)

That means "everything in moderation"


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 23, 2017)

Speaking of drugs, I also feel like doing shrooms. Havent done shrooms in quite a while either.

Probably my favrorite drug. Nothing makes me feel so inspired like shrooms. My friends so I'm their favorite person to do them with. I think it's because I dont try to have any control and fully commit to the feelings the drug give me. So it brings out the best in me.


----------



## Magic (Aug 23, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Im not high yet man. But I hope I'll be as high as normal Rem by the end of this week.


That's pretty elevated my dude.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2017)

If anyone has @Dr. White on discord or Skype tell him that the issue regarding his posting privileges has been resolved (LG and 20+ other NF users were affected with this issue)


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 23, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> If anyone has @Dr. White on discord or Skype tell him that the issue regarding his posting privileges has been resolved (LG and 20+ other NF users were affected with this issue)


I'm good now thanks.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 23, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> If anyone has @Dr. White on discord or Skype tell him that the issue regarding his posting privileges has been resolved (LG and 20+ other NF users were affected with this issue)



Dr, White already solved it I think. 
Based on his dupe's conversation with Reznor anyways.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 23, 2017)

We could make a discord chat for this forum imo.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 23, 2017)

If anything it would quench some people's need to shitpost in games because theyve already documented their entire day on discord.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2017)

A Mafia discord could be...problematic


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

@Manny I need you to @ Melodie and James on Discord and tell them to sign up before my game fills

I can't finally have Nighty playing and not have Melodie


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

sadjkghsdal there's actually a Manny on NF and it @'d him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 23, 2017)

Haha Nitty. That's great.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> @Manny I need you to @ Melodie and James on Discord and tell them to sign up before my game fills
> 
> I can't finally have Nighty playing and not have Melodie





Nitty Scott said:


> sadjkghsdal there's actually a Manny on NF and it @'d him



And to no real surprise he's also from Miami  

On it


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

so Law what we're not gonna do, is act like you didn't get a PM about that game

and what we're not gonna do is miss my 4th game in a row

I have played nice with you for the past 4 years but that ends TODAY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2017)

also u can probably autosign James tbh


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm here for a Mafia discord btw


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> also u can probably autosign James tbh



Oh is she not mad at me?
​


----------



## Tiger (Aug 23, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> so Law what we're not gonna do, is act like you didn't get a PM about that game
> 
> and what we're not gonna do is miss my 4th game in a row
> 
> I have played nice with you for the past 4 years but that ends TODAY



I played your HST game on TMF. I was vote-stacking baby Naruto.

And if I was going to play another game this summer/fall, it would be the Lovecraft game. It's not based on who's hosting, as I find you to be a great host.

But I am about to start my first hosted PF campaign with peeps IRL, which will take up my "nerd free time" after Faves is over.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

I hope y'all are ready for me to throw hands when Law comes back in here to tell me about some, I can't play your games ever for 4 years because I have a wife and a house in I live in Canada and we have to drive slowly everywhere because the roads are always icy so I'm simply never home in time for mafia


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

OH OH WHAT DID I SAY

BITCH TURN YOUR LOCATION ON


----------



## Tiger (Aug 23, 2017)

Edmonton. Come by any time and meet the wifey/have a drink.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 23, 2017)

Mafia discord sounds neato


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

@Law 

Also what's a PF campaign


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

THIS is the only PF campaign EYE know!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 23, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> A Mafia discord could be...problematic



?


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

you don't know Manny if you don't know that he will find the destructive potential in any change

no shade all tea


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

Manny voted for Trump so should we really let him vote on a discord server


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

Manny are you busy right now? Do you wanna play League? Kyle kinda blueballed me because he invited me then "something came up" -_-


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

See if we had a discord server, I wouldn't have to quadruple post on the forums

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 23, 2017)

PF = Pathfinder/DnD


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 23, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> See if we had a discord server, I wouldn't have to quadruple post on the forums



you remind me very much of RemChu, he's doing the same thing every now and then, kek


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

Law said:


> PF = Pathfinder/DnD



Uh huh, and you'd rather do that than play my game



I personally feel that you've never stayed true to yourself as a hardcore classic WoW player but that's just me



If you were really ABOUT THAT LIFE you would get INTO this Warcraftian STORY that I am about to SERVE
​

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> ?



I could see people...letting things slip.

Also, I really don't see the point? That's what this convo thread is for...



Nitty Scott said:


> you don't know Manny if you don't know that he will find the destructive potential in any change
> 
> no shade all tea





Nitty Scott said:


> Manny voted for Trump so should we really let him vote on a discord server







Nitty Scott said:


> Manny are you busy right now? Do you wanna play League? Kyle kinda blueballed me because he invited me then "something came up" -_-



at work rip


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

at work more like at flop


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 23, 2017)

WAD voted trump


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2017)

Yes, and I am frankly annoyed by anyone who criticizes that decision because honestly BOTH candidates were awful. But I enjoy the holier-than-thou attitudes that come my way when I CHOOSE to make that information public. Keep it up. Keep polarizing people politically.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 23, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Yes, and I am frankly annoyed by anyone who criticizes that decision because honestly BOTH candidates were awful. But I enjoy the holier-than-thou attitudes that come my way when I CHOOSE to make that information public. Keep it up. Keep polarizing people politically.


Both were terrible but at least Hilary had a history in politics, a husband who previously had done the job, wasn't blatantly an egomaniac, has political tact and wasn't going to obviously be the equivalent of Rion modding MF. No tact, blatant disrespect for woman, clear bias towards certain ultra conservative ideals (pipeline, od bulking military, skwerering student debt programs, etc.). I mean normally even if I didn't agree with the opposing candidate I'd respect the decision, but Trump is kind of an ultra outlier. 

Knowing everything you know now about how he and his cbainet have handled things, would you do so again?

Also I am independent before the possibility of liberal stuff comes into play, albeit I do lean left.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 23, 2017)

I have no loyalty to WoW. It's an ok game...Pathfinder is more fun.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Both were terrible but at least Hilary had a history in politics, a husband who previously had done the job, wasn't blatantly an egomaniac, has political tact and wasn't going to obviously be the equivalent of Rion modding MF. No tact, blatant disrespect for woman, clear bias towards certain ultra conservative ideals (pipeline, od bulking military, skwerering student debt programs, etc.). I mean normally even if I didn't agree with the opposing candidate I'd respect the decision, but Trump is kind of an ultra outlier.
> 
> Knowing everything you know now about how he and his cbainet have handled things, would you do so again?
> 
> Also I am independent before the possibility of liberal stuff comes into play, albeit I do lean left.



Honestly, at this point in time no I wouldn't vote for him again (I would have abstained entirely) so it's not like I currently support him but in the long-long run having such a terrible prez might be the catalyst we need for serious political reform.

It's a travesty that the EC exists - it's truly lamentable.

But yeah, I voted for him because I viewed him like others did as a maverick against the establishment that Hilldawg is basically royalty of. (Though I'm aware it is people like him that she and other oligarchs have historically served) and perhaps on some not-so-subconscious level I wouldn't mind if we descended into total anarchy.

I was also fairly sure he wasn't going to win anyways, so yeah, I sorta did vote 'for the memes' (on top of the layered rhetoric I just disclosed).


----------



## Tiger (Aug 23, 2017)

Lolhilary. Loltrump. Lolmurrica.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2017)

Law said:


> Lolhilary. Loltrump. Lolmurrica.



Basically.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2017)

Though Harper and Trudeau aren't exactly great figureheads either


----------



## Tiger (Aug 23, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Basically.





WADsworth the Wise said:


> Though Harper and Trudeau aren't exactly great figureheads either



LolCanada is a _given_. Though I take Trudeau over all of Harper, Trump and Hilary. If for no other reason than all the wives and daughters of all other world leaders keep giving him bedroom eyes.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2017)

Law said:


> LolCanada is a _given_. Though I take Trudeau over all of Harper, Trump and Hilary. If for no other reason than all the wives and daughters of all other world leaders keep giving him bedroom eyes.



Agreed. But not for that reason.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 23, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Honestly, at this point in time no I wouldn't vote for him again (I would have abstained entirely) so it's not like I currently support him but in the long-long run having such a terrible prez might be the catalyst we need for serious political reform.


Yeah I abstained, and I agree reform should be done, the problem is the two party system is so ingrained into our society and a good portion of older gen attitudes exist not only in the older gen themselves but a decent amount of their children in this gen.


> But yeah, I voted for him because I viewed him like others did as a maverick against the establishment that Hilldawg is basically royalty of. (Though I'm aware it is people like him that she and other oligarchs have historically served) and perhaps on some not-so-subconscious level I wouldn't mind if we descended into total anarchy.


I see. Well I pretty much knew he was going to be an obvious yes man, and I never really understood the position that he would blow open the way presidency was run, rather he was just championing against current "royals" who played a more traditional game in their run for presidency. He's pretty much the stereotypical "Conservative caucasian business man" that people think of when they think greedy money bags who has sexist/racist tendencies. 

I think it was a dangerous decision to vote him based on that as his lack of experience and propensity for being controlled in the wrong way (like what has occurred) severely outweighed the possibility of the system being changed by him. While Hil-dawg would have no doubt kept it pushing like her predecessors, but we wouldn't be in our current position.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

Meh.

Kill all Trump supporters. I really couldn't care less who they are.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

And nobody quote me with some "you went too far" mess. TRUMP went too far about one million times. Let the culling begin.


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 23, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> And nobody quote me with some "you went too far" mess. TRUMP went too far about one million times. Let the culling begin.


"You went too far".


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

Ok ok fine I did go too far. I take it back.

But I still don't like her.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2017)

I wouldn't be opposed to a culling. At. All.

But it's not just the one extreme that needs to snuffed out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm sorry but I _hate _when people compare the extreme left to the extreme right

The extreme left is at least rooted in social progression, at worst they're annoying

the extreme right is the KKK...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2017)

That's categorically untrue.

Look at Antifa.

The greatest irony is in their attempt to oppose fascism, they've become fascists themselves. 

When you stare into the abyss, and all that.


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 23, 2017)

U.S. hits Chinese and Russian companies with sanctions for doing North Korea business

While I'd be against culling, I can't say the same about sterilization


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> That's categorically untrue.
> 
> Look at Antifa.
> 
> ...



Talking politics honestly sends me into depression these days so I'm just gonna say this is an Arthas tea and move on

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

Manny can we talk about the fact that Kayn is a must ban every game because if a random on your team gets their hands on him they're almost guaranteed to be useless


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2017)

Wise~


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Manny can we talk about the fact that Kayn is a must ban every game because if a random on your team gets their hands on him they're almost guaranteed to be useless



That's actually not really been my experience (well recently, first couple of weeks yes.) 

He's actually (probably to no surprise of yours) become one of my mains.

His early game ganking strength isn't very great but his clear and pathing is soooo good.

And once he transforms into Rhaast he becomes simply overwhelming - it's straight up OP. 

Blue Kayn CAN be good, but only if you're snowballing and you got a tank top already...and the enemy team doesn't have many if any tanks. It's mostly bad though, which is regrettable because it's quite fun to play.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

this has nothing to do with Kayn's potential as a champion, I've just literally never seen a champion consistently played that poorly

like literally it's never been this bad to my memory


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 23, 2017)

I don't want to talk about politics here. It brings up the ugly side in me.

I mean,  really. I have a strong ideology in my head and there are some core rules for humanity in there. A lot of politics crosses those rules. A lot of society in general crosses those rules.

Lately I've felt that there is a strong rebel deep inside of me. I mean, I've always known that rebel, but it focused on the wrong things (like my parents, school or @Law). He wants to break free and break a lot of the system, especially the part of the system that to this day allows people to openly discriminate against people that aren't of their 'favored' race or sexuality. Yeah, sure, there are rules that forbid that discrimination, but it's never acted on.  All they do is stand on the side and shake their head in disagreement and like say 'that ain't okay is it Frank'.

I need to focus this anger inside of me on something. Like I need to march in some protests or something.  I can't longer do nothing against all the things that I see that are wrong.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 23, 2017)

Oh you guys stopped it thank god. Sorry for the ambigous rant.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2017)

My counterpoint is Yasuo.

It's the new Shaco syndrome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 23, 2017)

Also what the fuck you on about WAD. People won't leak shit in a mafia discord chat. We had a mafia Skype chat for about a year (not counting the HeART) and it worked very well. We had some good times in there mate until it went silent

I'm here for the idea of a mafia discord. I'm probably not gonna use it much myself, because I'm very much done with all the chats, but I might drop in from time to time for a rant or two.


----------



## God (Aug 23, 2017)

SOOOO

WAS IT ALL FOr NOTHIIIIN


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 23, 2017)

God said:


> SOOOO
> 
> WAS IT ALL FOr NOTHIIIIN



In the end it doesn't even matter


----------



## God (Aug 23, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> In the end it doesn't even matter



I've become so damn numb homie, cant even feel you there dawg.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 23, 2017)

@Nitty Scott you're playing in my upcoming RuPaul's Drag Race game right? Of course you are sis. Sign ups will probably open tonight if I don't get too distracted with League or sleeping.


----------



## God (Aug 23, 2017)

Numb vs In The End
Which is the better Linkin Park song

Truly the questions that determine your taste


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 23, 2017)

God said:


> Numb vs In The End
> Which is the better Linkin Park song
> 
> Truly the questions that determine your taste



Numb is better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 23, 2017)

God said:


> Numb vs In The End
> Which is the better Linkin Park song
> 
> Truly the questions that determine your taste



Numb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Aug 23, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Numb is better





Evil C.C. said:


> Numb



I agree 

GANG GANG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2017)

To make one last notation on the topic of politics: I know it's a meme but I generally do consider myself to be the quintessential centrist to the point where I could be considered the perpetual fence-sitter. But compromise is essential. Again, it's a meme but I'm generally economical G conservative but socially liberal. Blah blah.



SinRaven said:


> Also what the fuck you on about WAD. People won't leak shit in a mafia discord chat. We had a mafia Skype chat for about a year (not counting the HeART) and it worked very well. We had some good times in there mate until it went silent
> 
> I'm here for the idea of a mafia discord. I'm probably not gonna use it much myself, because I'm very much done with all the chats, but I might drop in from time to time for a rant or two.



I just don't see the purpose of it. I hate the fact that I'm in other NF-related discords because it detracts from forum activity. Think about it, what looks more attractive to outsiders who are coming to NF to play Mafia: seeing that there's been 100 posts today or 10?



God said:


> Numb vs In The End
> Which is the better Linkin Park song
> 
> Truly the questions that determine your taste



In The End.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2017)

This is like, just my opinion, but the tone of the song 'Numb' (which is a great song either way) doesn't match the lyrics/message. It doesn't give off the vibe of apathy that the song is supposed to portray, a feeling of numbness.

While with 'In The End' you can feel the despair associated with the nihilistic worldview coming through in the melancholy of the instrumentals.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 23, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> I just don't see the purpose of it. I hate the fact that I'm in other NF-related discords because it detracts from forum activity. Think about it, what looks more attractive to outsiders who are coming to NF to play Mafia: seeing that there's been 100 posts today or 10?


I definitely see a point there. Personally why I said I wouldn't be in the discord much and kinda am done with chats in general is because those things either tend to have like a million messages a day or are dead silent. So either they're hard to keep up with or boring. What I like about it is that it all is very 'quick'. If you ask a question there or want to discuss some things, you usually get a response within like 5 seconds. So if you need some quick advice or just want some quick banter, discord is definitely your place. There you can have more of a conversation, while here it's just usually a compilation of loose responses that you have to tie together. There's way less 'flow' on a forum.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 23, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> This is like, just my opinion, but the tone of the song 'Numb' (which is a great song either way) doesn't match the lyrics/message. It doesn't give off the vibe of apathy that the song is supposed to portray, a feeling of numbness.
> 
> While with 'In The End' you can feel the despair associated with the nihilistic worldview coming through in the melancholy of the instrumentals.



Hmm... i've been listening to the dubstep version of numb, which is why i prefer it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

Manny makes a good point about Discord stealing activity from NF and I have reversed my stance

no Discord server


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 23, 2017)

Since you guys were talking about League: 

Although I play Top and Jungle mostly now, I used to play a lot of support and three of my favorite champions were (and still are) Braum, Nami and Leona. They are also the (only) three champions I have collectible figurines of.
I also had three champion shards left to reroll into Ornn and coincidentally the champion shards were of those three champions. Anyway, that was just a fun fact, but I kinda feel like I now have to main Ornn out of respect for those three champs now ~


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2017)

Ornn looks fantastic and good thing he will be disabled for Worlds because he looks like one of the most broken champs to ever be released in a competitive environment.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 23, 2017)

Ornn this bitch wut he do (Ain't playing LoL for 3 years or so now)


----------



## Didi (Aug 23, 2017)

tfw in a few months, SKT will have won 4/7 total worlds
won every worlds they ever attended
and 4/5 in years they existed

gat dayum


----------



## Stelios (Aug 23, 2017)

Aiyanah's pwned in LoL

Diamond tier iirc?


----------



## Nello (Aug 23, 2017)

Bernie I mean NA can still win! Just gotta wait for trump to trigger nuclear warfare in Korea and wipe out all the world championship winners


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm better


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2017)

Speaking of League....I forgot how BS Melodies win in @Nitty Scott game was....

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Aug 23, 2017)

Which game was that?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2017)

Nello said:


> Which game was that?


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 23, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> This is like, just my opinion, but the tone of the song 'Numb' (which is a great song either way) doesn't match the lyrics/message. It doesn't give off the vibe of apathy that the song is supposed to portray, a feeling of numbness.


I disagree. Numb isn't supposed to be from the viewpoint of someone apathetic in totality. It's a scream for help from someone's who so alone and abused that they are "becoming" numb to it all. The music goes with the message very well as it gives the listener a sense of someone who desperately wants to be happier but unfortunately is just trapped by the pain, whose end result will most likely be complete apathy, but isn't quite there yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 23, 2017)

but yeah not too much of a lincoln park fan. MCR was my jamband for emo music


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 23, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> but yeah not too much of a lincoln park fan. MCR was my jamband for emo music



What's MCR least doesn't ring any bells for me


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 23, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> What's MCR least doesn't ring any bells for me


My chemical romance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 23, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> I'm better



I doubt it 

but that's not my fight


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

Superman said:


> Speaking of League....I forgot how BS Melodies win in @Nitty Scott game was....



Superman don't start with me about this. From any numerical standpoint, you're wrong. As Melodie herself pointed out, she would have killed way more players and won far more handily as a plain old serial killer. Zyra was weaker than the average serial killer, and as Baroxio pointed out she actually should have been stronger to counteract how powerful the town was in that game.

I cannot believe people are still mad I didn't hold their hand with the Zyra role. I told you guys to find the hostile independents and then your jaw dropped when you got played by a hostile indie and she won the game. So here's some facts:

1. The average hostile indie would have won the game far more quickly and easily. 10 cycles in and Zyra's victory was still totally uncertain.

2. Melodie won because she played the best. Most of you would not have come anywhere near winning on that role.

The role was not imbalanced. The only argument to be made is that Zyra wasn't fun to play against, because suddenly dying with no forewarning isn't fun in any game. However I would counter and say that Zyra's role was tedious and disadvantaged enough as if, and allowing her complete secrecy is the only fair way to compensate for her being the only role with no teammates. She didn't even have a defensive ability to protect herself, for fuck's sake.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2017)

Though I recently regained casual interest in climbing again lul.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 23, 2017)

Also I just noticed that the gif material I created for 2 characters and five cycles for my game is 1.05GB already. I wonder


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Superman don't start with me about this. From any numerical standpoint, you're wrong. As Melodie herself pointed out, she would have killed way more players and won far more handily as a plain old serial killer. Zyra was weaker than the average serial killer, and as Baroxio pointed out she actually should have been stronger to counteract how powerful the town was in that game.
> 
> I cannot believe people are still mad I didn't hold their hand with the Zyra role. I told you guys to find the hostile independents and then your jaw dropped when you got played by a hostile indie and she won the game. So here's some facts:
> 
> ...



Don't bother arguing against Vasto on points of logic.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

Like, it's mafia. Forget the abilities for a second. A player with no support from anyone else in the game, whom every other player needed to kill, went undetected for ten cycles. In simple terms, you got outplayed.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 23, 2017)

@Nitty Scott is this LoL talk?

I think I played well enough there. I actually got Marco.
or didn't I? I've got selective memory


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

And if near anyone else had the Zyra role, they would fail miserably. Not many players could fool every single other player in the game about their identity for that long. That was why Melodie won, not because her role was so strong it helped her to an unfair victory. If anything, looking back Zyra was unnecessarily cumbersome.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 23, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> My chemical romance



Oh think i listened one day some songs of them i just put youtube on auto play kek


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 23, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> Oh think i listened one day some songs of them i just put youtube on auto play kek


Their breakout album three cheers for sweet revenge was the first album I asked for ( i had gotten Songs about Jane - Maroon 5 for easter or it would have been my first owned album) and that shit to this day is fire. Legit almost every song on that album is good to great. Helena for ever a classic with an amazingly choregraped

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

I need to go for a bit now. If anyone can actually prove Zyra was overpowered, I'd be fascinated to read about it when I get home. Because the way the numbers work out, Zyra was a defenseless indie with limited killing potential. Secrecy was her only redeeming quality. That is how the role was designed.

I already know the role was inherently flawed, that's why I said I wouldn't repeat it. But it was not flawed because it was overpowered. If anything, I think Zyra was more frustrating to play as than against.


----------



## Nello (Aug 23, 2017)

Mel sounds like a great player


----------



## Didi (Aug 23, 2017)

Nello said:


> Mel sounds like a great player



lol


----------



## Nello (Aug 23, 2017)

Didi said:


> lol


She is though right?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2017)

lol


----------



## Tiger (Aug 23, 2017)

LoL


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 23, 2017)

Zyra was too strong. I agree Melodie played well, but you can't argue it was too strong. 

I think many players could've handled that role. Not myself, I simply lack the ability to blend well as an individual player. I believe I never won as an indie, even. I stand out too much.

Anyhow, the frustrating part of that role was how Zyra suddenly won out of nowhere without any forewarning. It's role madness, we get that, but that part of it was very bastardly. Some things simply need to have a write up to make them work, otherwise it will lack counterplay. You can't blame people for not finding a hidden indie that could kill 60 people at once just because they quoted stuff. 

With all that in mind: Zyra for Iconics 2.


----------



## Nello (Aug 23, 2017)

Am I being memed again


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 23, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> With all that in mind: Zyra for Iconics 2.



I'm curious, show me that role


----------



## Nello (Aug 23, 2017)

I believe in you, Mello


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 23, 2017)

Oh BTW forget all this ranting from me about balance when I start the Drag Queen game thanks. 

Trigger warning: some roles there are specifically designed to be frustrating and intentionally lack counterplay


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 23, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm curious, show me that role


Ask @Nitty Scott


----------



## Tiger (Aug 23, 2017)

Someone post the Zyra role. Judge Law is residing.


----------



## Nello (Aug 23, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Trigger warning: some roles there are specifically designed to be frustrating and intentionally lack counterplay


Tumblr is a role?


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 23, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> ability to blend well as an individual player

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 23, 2017)

Nello said:


> Tumblr is a role?


You jest but one role could just as well be renamed to Tumblr


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>


Hm?


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 23, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Hm?


Sounded like my kind of task

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Aug 23, 2017)

How many hours do you guys play to get to diamond in lol?


----------



## Stelios (Aug 23, 2017)

There used to be a game directory here

where the hell is it


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 23, 2017)

Stelios said:


> There used to be a game directory here
> 
> where the hell is it




?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 23, 2017)

why is it not sticky it's not in my first page


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 23, 2017)

Nello said:


> How many hours do you guys play to get to diamond in lol?



Used to play like 3-5h a day maybe more some or less others when i used to play and was in Diamond


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## SinRaven (Aug 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Sounded like my kind of task


No you lack that ability as well I guess


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 23, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> No you lack that ability as well I guess


How  
I've never died early game unless I needed to

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Aug 23, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> Used to play like 3-5h a day maybe more some or less others when i used to play and was in Diamond


How many hours total did you have?


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 23, 2017)

okay there was CoTH when Hero shot me in the back  town on town violence

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Aug 23, 2017)

Town on town violence should be outlawed. Hang them both


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> How
> I've never died early game unless I needed to


I think you've had luck. You have enough presence to be targeted by a lot of abilities, just look at N1 of Vanilafia.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 23, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I think you've had luck. You have enough presence to be targeted by a lot of abilities, just look at N1 of Vanilafia.


It's an exception   probably cause Cubey right @God  you make my bad luck for me

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 23, 2017)

Nello said:


> How many hours total did you have?



No idea tbh but a lot probably like for sure i had 500h+ played 



Like this is my profile is lolking is still used or if it shows anything needed lol


----------



## Stelios (Aug 23, 2017)

@Law maybe moderator has access to top contributors but Zyra role can be found inside here iirc:



also 2016

the year whoever said anything about indies got lynched for trying to indie hunt

@WADsworth the Wise  come here and post now so i can neg you 

you god damn hipsters


----------



## Stelios (Aug 23, 2017)

found it




*Zyra*
Wincon: eliminate all other players

*[Passive ? Friends All Around]* ? Zyra hears the whispers of nature, telling her the name of anyone who targets her.

*[Passive ? Rise of the Thorns]* ? Upon Zyra?s death she and her seeds will sprout into gargantuan, mystical plants, delaying her death by one cycle and killing anyone with seeds on them. At the end of the cycle Zyra can lash out one last time, superkilling a player of her choosing.

*[Active ? A Promising Garden]* ? During the day Zyra can plant seeds on a post of her choosing. The seeds will attach themselves to any players who quote that post. 

*[Two Shot Active ? Rampant Growth]* ? Zyra can directly sprout seeds on another player.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 23, 2017)

Marco said:


> People who didn't quote Melodie:
> 
> Stelios
> Vaeny - Draven
> ...



thug life baby


----------



## Stelios (Aug 23, 2017)

daddy life most likely

fuck you i wont do you what you tell me i m the only adult in the room democracy style np


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2017)

Stelios said:


> @Law maybe moderator has access to top contributors but Zyra role can be found inside here iirc:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indie hunting is scummy stay mad


----------



## Stelios (Aug 23, 2017)

i can't believe i have to spread to neg you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 23, 2017)

Stelios said:


> found it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks fun 

It's a shame Aries games are making quoting posts really triggering lately.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 23, 2017)

T-t-thanks for the rep


----------



## Stelios (Aug 23, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Indie hunting is scummy stay mad




It's a perfectly normal gaming process and prioritizing over danger when indies and scum are posing exactly the same danger, after all they both reduce town manpower with one way or another , is a fallacy. Stay bad with delusions of grandeur sissyboy

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Nello (Aug 23, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> No idea tbh but a lot probably like for sure i had 500h+ played
> 
> 
> 
> Like this is my profile is lolking is still used or if it shows anything needed lol


Couldn't even find my own profile because I don't remember the name


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 23, 2017)

God said:


> Numb vs In The End
> Which is the better Linkin Park song
> 
> Truly the questions that determine your taste


Breaking The Habit

I love the piano version of Numb though.



Nitty Scott said:


> Superman don't start with me about this. From any numerical standpoint, you're wrong. As Melodie herself pointed out, she would have killed way more players and won far more handily as a plain old serial killer. Zyra was weaker than the average serial killer, and as Baroxio pointed out she actually should have been stronger to counteract how powerful the town was in that game.
> 
> I cannot believe people are still mad I didn't hold their hand with the Zyra role. I told you guys to find the hostile independents and then your jaw dropped when you got played by a hostile indie and she won the game. So here's some facts:
> 
> ...





Nitty Scott said:


> Like, it's mafia. Forget the abilities for a second. A player with no support from anyone else in the game, whom every other player needed to kill, went undetected for ten cycles. In simple terms, you got outplayed.


As I said after the game, Zyra was OP. As the undisputed king of independent roles on this forum, I think I have the most right to judge. Zyra's closest comparison is that of the Arsonist role, which can douse people in oil and then light all the doused players on fire later. That role gives indication of its existence, else how are you to know it is there as a threat, specifically as a threat you need to deal with above chasing mafia who you know for sure exist?

I understand she has no teammates and no defenses, I make such points myself usually when people bitch about my Independents. You say that you warned us about hostile indies but multiple of them had been taken out already and there were janitored kills which could have been other indies, only mafia would have that info. Town had no reason to blindhunt for indies that they have no reason to believe even exist, as they have given no indication of said existence.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 23, 2017)

@RemChu come here and justify your disagreement with me now


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 23, 2017)

Nello said:


> Couldn't even find my own profile because I don't remember the name



Haha well i can't remember my EUNE acc name, but in general i had boosted few friends too just for the diamond border reward to diamond so i had quite a lot of play time lol 

>Playing Vayne in silver-gold matches
That was fun tbh


----------



## Magic (Aug 23, 2017)

It's dumb, even among multiple scum factions, there can be an underlying code of honor. Don't attack each other and whittle down town. Usually when scum kill each other they give town an easy win.

More natural for mafia to want to hunt independents.... It's pretty much a law.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 23, 2017)

if town hunted the independent in my BnHA round maybe they'd win

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 23, 2017)

Stelios said:


> found it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was [A Promising Garden] in a write-up?

If so, I see nothing wrong with it from a role standpoint. It wasn't hard to kill, and required careful planning to win.

It can only be considered OP when in comparison with the rest of the roles of the game. If everyone else was a simple tracker or simple cop, etc. Then it's too much. If the game was RM-- then people be salty.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 23, 2017)

RemChu said:


> It's dumb, even among multiple scum factions, there can be an underlying code of honor. Don't attack each other and whittle down town. Usually when scum kill each other they give town an easy win.


ok here you say that indies won't attack scum because it's in their mutual interest to whittle down town which makes sense and I agree.


> More natural for mafia to want to hunt independents.... It's pretty much a law.



and here I lost you
completely.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 23, 2017)

They both equally screw town I don't see why town shouldn't hunt A or B they are both elements that need to be destroyed by town. The notion that indie hunting is scummy has no real foundation.


----------



## Magic (Aug 23, 2017)

I didn't say that, indie could do whatever.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 23, 2017)

@Aries


----------



## Stelios (Aug 23, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I didn't say that, indie could do whatever.



What's your disagreement with "Indie hunting is not scummy" sentence?


----------



## Nello (Aug 23, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> Haha well i can't remember my EUNE acc name, but in general i had boosted few friends too just for the diamond border reward to diamond so i had quite a lot of play time lol
> 
> >Playing Vayne in silver-gold matches
> That was fun tbh


I definitely had the most fun playing as blitz support whenever my friends allowed it  Nothing is more rewarding than a surprise butt grab. It's one of those things that can end a teamfight before it starts but mostly it's just fun playing bad champions. If I hadn't retired I would've made jungle blitz my magnus opus


----------



## Magic (Aug 23, 2017)

Stelios said:


> What's your disagreement with "Indie hunting is not scummy" sentence?


Indie hunting is scummy.

They don't pose the same threat. Usually the mafia is more dangerous for the fact they can scheme together.

In RM Indies are super inflated, so yeah I guess they tend to be more OP depends how crazy the host is....


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

@Law BITCH YOU READ MY MIND! I was gonna post some more roles when I get home. Gimme a minute I'm almost home.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> if town hunted the independent in my BnHA round maybe they'd win



There was just...so much blood.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 23, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> There was just...so much blood.


People can say the role was OP... definitely was, but like 
> 2 non-lethal attacks the entire game
> on WAD of all people


that shit ain't on me fam

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 23, 2017)

Law said:


> Was [A Promising Garden] in a write-up?
> 
> If so, I see nothing wrong with it from a role standpoint. It wasn't hard to kill, and required careful planning to win.
> 
> It can only be considered OP when in comparison with the rest of the roles of the game. If everyone else was a simple tracker or simple cop, etc. Then it's too much. If the game was RM-- then people be salty.


Nothing of it was it a write up. There was zero indication Zyra or any of her abilities were in play.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 23, 2017)

Hell I think the only real argument against Zyra was that there was no indication of her seeds.


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> People can say the role was OP... definitely was, but like
> > 2 non-lethal attacks the entire game
> > on WAD of all people
> 
> ...


Then main problem was he had like, a superkill everyphase, a role reveal multi ultrakill, and couldn't be roleblocked. All that together is super OP, especially not being able to be roleblocked.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 23, 2017)

Law said:


> Was [A Promising Garden] in a write-up?
> 
> If so, I see nothing wrong with it from a role standpoint. It wasn't hard to kill, and required careful planning to win.
> 
> It can only be considered OP when in comparison with the rest of the roles of the game. If everyone else was a simple tracker or simple cop, etc. Then it's too much. If the game was RM-- then people be salty.


Zyra never appeared in write-ups for any action except the one where she won the game. Literally a ghost that Nitty expected us to chase. 

There should never be an anti-town role with that style of ability that doesn't appear in write-ups. HAL-9000 was a silent indie but those in his mason group knew he existed and he could achieve his wincon without anyone else losing.


----------



## Nello (Aug 23, 2017)

And also how much of a threat you think mafia is in comparison


----------



## Nello (Aug 23, 2017)

No wait necromancer not cultist


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 23, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Then pain problem was he had like, a superkill everyphase, a role reveal multi ultrakill, and couldn't be roleblocked. All that together is super OP, especially not being able to be roleblocked.


I did say he was OP 
but still, could've been beaten if people attacked him 
Plus lynching All Might D1 was OP 
scumhunting Deku and Bakugo into basically revealing themselves for Stain to kill
 


but anyways I learned plenty from that game so my next will be a lot smoother and yet rockier at the same time

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 23, 2017)

Nello said:


> I definitely had the most fun playing as blitz support whenever my friends allowed it  Nothing is more rewarding than a surprise butt grab. It's one of those things that can end a teamfight before it starts but mostly it's just fun playing bad champions. If I hadn't retired I would've made jungle blitz my magnus opus



Haha yeah blitz and hook chars in gen were fun supports to play though i mained ADC so just played sup when i was last pick or bitches were complaining that no one wants sup stilll Leona would be probably my favourite support along side maybe Sona at least for stuff i played for pref one when i was playing ADC then well Janna, Thresh, Leo were top shits for almost any ADC


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 23, 2017)

Also people, there is a difference between indie hunting and hunting indies down. Indies are perfectly logical to focus on in certain games/instances, it's when you specifically gun for indies/oddly associate one of your scumtells with being indie that it becomes scummy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Aug 23, 2017)

Balance is hard


----------



## Tiger (Aug 23, 2017)

Stelios said:


> ok here you say that indies won't attack scum because it's in their mutual interest to whittle down town which makes sense and I agree.
> 
> 
> and here I lost you
> completely.



He was saying multiple mafia teams don't go after each other.

Indies are actually _more_ of a threat to mafia than they are to town.

As the resident godfather of mafia, I can tell you how officially happy I get any time town spends more than 5 minutes thinking about an Indie.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 23, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Nothing of it was it a write up. There was zero indication Zyra or any of her abilities were in play.





SinRaven said:


> Hell I think the only real argument against Zyra was that there was no indication of her seeds.



That is a problem with the host's choice of not adding a write-up. The role itself is fine.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 23, 2017)

Law said:


> He was saying multiple mafia teams don't go after each other.
> 
> Indies are actually _more_ of a threat to mafia than they are to town.
> 
> As the resident godfather of mafia, I can tell you how officially happy I get any time town spends more than 5 minutes thinking about an Indie.



They are a random variable that can harm indiscriminately. 
Chances are they will harm more town that mafia. But random is random so one can argue that an indie has equal chances of shooting scum/shooting town.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2017)

Nello said:


> Depends on the indie role innit. No one had any qualms killing cultist as soon as it was proposed





Nello said:


> No wait necromancer not cultist



Cultist roles (the ones that form mason groups, not the simple vote thiefs) and all their variants (necromancers, mentors, etc) are naturally the most dangerous indie roles and most likely to be hunted early because of the IMMEDIATE threat they pose by effectively becoming a second Mafia group.

SKs aren't high priority because they literally need to be the last person standing. Unless the game is <10 players you can put that off for some time.



Stelios said:


> In vanilla terms there's no puzzle for Mafia to solve. They just have to outlive town and kill them. The uninformed majority aka town has a puzzle to solve indeed and is more prone to danger from an SK than the uninformed minority.
> 
> A town saying this guy could be a indie does not and should not automatically grand him scum status but is one more threat that town needs to simply eliminate. After all an indie is a random variable that poses equal danger to both teams HOWEVER due to greater numbers of town there are more chances that town will get the hit than mafia.
> 
> I m not saying that town should dedicate themselves to indie hunting but there shouldn't be a notion that it's scum play if a town decides to do so.



Like I said, you can hunt someone for being generally scummy which can be a catch-all for all manners of anti-town roles but it is SPECIFICALLY scummy to look for say, an SK.

Especially since while there are scum tells and town tells, there is not really any 'indie tells'.

Nothing about a player's posts should outright suggest that they're the Serial Killer. Because again, that played will either be proactive scumhunting (town playstyle) or just coasting, off people's radars (scum playstyle). When you try to identify a hostile as an SK or any other indie type role, you are basically role fishing...which is again, often a scumtell.


----------



## Nello (Aug 23, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> Haha yeah blitz and hook chars in gen were fun supports to play though i mained ADC so just played sup when i was last pick or bitches were complaining that no one wants sup stilll Leona would be probably my favourite support along side maybe Sona at least for stuff i played for pref one when i was playing ADC then well Janna, Thresh, Leo were top shits for almost any ADC


At different points I mained every role except supp where I just played suuuper casually


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 23, 2017)

Law said:


> He was saying multiple mafia teams don't go after each other.
> 
> Indies are actually _more_ of a threat to mafia than they are to town.
> 
> As the resident godfather of mafia, I can tell you how officially happy I get any time town spends more than 5 minutes thinking about an Indie.


The fucking SK solo'd my three-man mafia team in last years Mafia tournament thing hosted by Aries. Only time I have lost when paired with Marco as scum, he got shot N1.

A person with a kill who doesn't care about your alignment is the scariest thing as scum.


----------



## Magic (Aug 23, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Then main problem was he had like, a superkill everyphase, a role reveal multi ultrakill, and couldn't be roleblocked. All that together is super OP, especially not being able to be roleblocked.


Wew lad.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 23, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Like I said, you can hunt someone for being generally scummy which can be a catch-all for all manners of anti-town roles but it is SPECIFICALLY scummy to look for say, an SK.
> 
> Especially since while there are scum tells and town tells, there is not really any 'indie tells'.
> 
> Nothing about a player's posts should outright suggest that they're the Serial Killer. Because again, that played will either be proactive scumhunting (town playstyle) or just coasting, off people's radars (scum playstyle). When you try to identify a hostile as an SK or any other indie type role, you are basically role fishing...which is again, often a scumtell.




I can accept this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 23, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Wew lad.


I was essentially manning a 4 member mafia team by myself with some help from Rez, and made it just to the end where we got cucked by WAD and the fact that we thought our kills were limited when reality we could kill every night but our janitor and superkills were limited. Just the way it was wrote in the pm looked as if those were our only kills. I would have gotten away with it too if it wasn't for that meddling Manlio.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

Ooookay ladies I'm about to get y'all together! Never fuck with he who still has the role list!



> Bard
> 
> [One Shot Conditional Active – Caretaker] – If the town is in danger of losing the game, Bard will intervene to save them from sure destruction, removing the most powerful anti-town ability currently in play.





> Caitlyn
> 
> [Conditional Active – Headshot] – Caitlyn can snipe players caught in her traps or net, killing them.
> 
> ...





> Shyvana
> 
> [Passive – Rage] – For every vote cast by another player against Shyvana, she will accumulate 1 rage. As Shyvana accumulates rage, she earns access to her abilities.
> 
> ...





> Yorick
> 
> [Three Shot Active – Unholy Covenant] – Using his necromantic powers, Yorick can revive an innocent player as a ghoul. Yorick’s ghouls have no voting power but instead each give Yorick +1 voting power, and Yorick can communicate with them outside of the thread. If Yorick dies, all of the players he revived will return to the grave. Once Yorick uses this ability, he and his ghouls will scan guilty to investigations.





> Nami
> 
> [One Shot Active – Tidal Wave] – During the day Nami thrashes the game around with a tidal wave, resetting all lynch votes and revealing who everyone targeted the previous night.
> 
> [One Shot Active – Tidecaller’s Blessing] – Nami imbues another player with the magic of the ocean, upgrading one of their abilities.



"but Zyra is op"

@Law 

​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2017)

Yeah Stain was a fun role but probably slightly overturned. 

But I enjoy the fact that I got my 2nd SK win EVER right after my first SK win ever.

And everyone knows that story, right?


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 23, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> I was essentially manning a 4 member mafia team by myself with some help from Rez, and made it just to the end where we got cucked by WAD and the fact that we thought our kills were limited when reality we could kill every night but our janitor and superkills were limited. Just the way it was wrote in the pm looked as if those were our only kills. I would have gotten away with it too if it wasn't for that meddling Manlio.




This is why I always ask 30-40 questions per role if needed lol.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

All of those were town roles btw
​


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 23, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Yeah Stain was a fun role but probably slightly overturned.
> 
> But I enjoy the fact that I got my 2nd SK win EVER right after my first SK win ever.
> 
> And everyone knows that story, right?


I'm salty I keep getting cheated out of SK wins. 


Get so close in Wuxia, Zeit decides to end it early and give it to non-game-ending-indie shit (that only targeted me and robbed me of my good fortune!)
Didn't even stand a chance in Vanillafia cos loleveryonetargetedme

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 23, 2017)

Stelios said:


> They are a random variable that can harm indiscriminately.
> Chances are they will harm more town that mafia. But random is random so one can argue that an indie has equal chances of shooting scum/shooting town.



Losing a member of your mafia is far worse than town losing one of theirs. So no.


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 23, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Ooookay ladies I'm about to get y'all together! Never fuck with he who still has the role list!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with Law, the role was fine, the choice not to add anything to write up was the mistake.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 23, 2017)

The whole issue wasn't that the town roles were underpowered, it's that we couldn't have known there was any threat in Zyra. We didn't even know she was in the game.

Everyone was just minding their own business and then suddenly Zyra won and the game ended.

Even a hint of an ability like 'Zyra planted a seed' would've been enough to know she was a threat.  Just look at HIV in Iconics. Nothing to indicate what HIV did, nothing to indicate what triggered the infectio, but enough of a hint to make people wary.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

Nami and Caitlyn being OP in that game is excusable because the legendary and iconic Nami + Caitlyn lane deserved to be represented
​


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> The whole issue wasn't that the town roles were underpowered, it's that we couldn't have known there was any threat in Zyra. We didn't even know she was in the game.
> 
> Everyone was just minding their own business and then suddenly Zyra won and the game ended.
> 
> Even a hint of an ability like 'Zyra planted a seed' would've been enough to know she was a threat.  Just look at HIV in Iconics.



So again, this is what I meant when I said I agreed the role was flawed, but not overpowered. Nothing in this post is an argument for the role being too strong.
​


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 23, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> All of those were town roles btw
> ​


I was a simple mason with no abilities.

If an anti-town role needs town to use an ability to have a fighting chance against them then it is broken. If Zyra appeared in write-ups we would have a better chance against her with us all being generics then having abilities but her being a ghost.

Give me the info I need and I will solve the puzzle, simple as that


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I was a simple mason with no abilities.
> 
> If an anti-town role needs town to use an ability to have a fighting chance against them then it is broken. If Zyra appeared in write-ups we would have a better chance against her with us all being generics then having abilities but her being a ghost.
> 
> Give me the info I need and I will solve the puzzle, simple as that



Well you could have become a badass order of serial killer assassins but Atlantic Storm flopped as Zed so
​


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

I always feel like if your role might defect I can't make it too cool otherwise it's jarring when you suddenly lose your abilities and gain different ones

Hence you were simple masons because you were supposed to be corrupted as part of Zed's wincon

but the sis Atlantic Storm didn't user her ability
​


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 23, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> So again, this is what I meant when I said I agreed the role was flawed, but not overpowered. Nothing in this post is an argument for the role being too strong.
> ​


So you're arguing what Law said: 'that's not a problem with the role but with how the host decides to do write-ups'.

I disagree with that. For that game, part of that role was that it's abilities did not appear in the write up. Effectively it had another passive. For that game, the way it was used,  that role was too strong since no one knew it was a threat. No one knew it even existed.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 23, 2017)

Either way I don't like to repeat a years old argument lol


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 23, 2017)

Hmm thinking about doing an Nanatsu no Taizai mafia since I have about 10 years before I can do another HxH game, but I feel not enough of you guys know and or follow the series


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 23, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Hmm thinking about doing an Nanatsu no Taizai mafia since I have about 10 years before I can do another HxH game, but I feel not enough of you guys know and or follow the series


I know the animu

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

You said dying suddenly without forewarning was frustrating and I agreed with that, but I don't think Zyra could have a fair shot at winning that game if she appeared in writeups. She was specifically balanced around that degree of secrecy. If I had put her in writeups, I would also have given her another defensive mechanic or allowed her to spread seeds more quickly. I still haven't read anything that convinced me she was unfairly advantaged. If anything the town was the powerhouse in that game.
​


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I know the animu


Yeah my first one would most likely be a more tame game following the first arc, followed by a straight up role madness game for the current Saga


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

Because before anything else, Zyra is the only player in the game that has to lie to everyone else the entire time about her role and has nowhere to turn. And nobody should get away with that for 12 cycles.
​


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 23, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Hmm thinking about doing an Nanatsu no Taizai mafia since I have about 10 years before I can do another HxH game, but I feel not enough of you guys know and or follow the series



It's on my to-read list ... since last year or so, haha


----------



## Tiger (Aug 23, 2017)

If there had been a simple line in a write-up that said 'Zyra has planted seeds', then I would say there was no problem.

And that wouldn't have compromised Zyra's secrecy.

At the end of the day, though, as frustrating as it may have been to all die like that-- it's still an impressive victory for Melodie.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 23, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Yeah my first one would most likely be a more tame game following the first arc, followed by a straight up role madness game for the current Saga


As long as I get Ban the unkillable 

or Hawk the jester

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

When your argument for why you didn't consider there might be another hostile indie starts with "we assumed they all died," issa bad argument.

​


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 23, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> You said dying suddenly without forewarning was frustrating and I agreed with that, but I don't think Zyra could have a fair shot at winning that game if she appeared in writeups. She was specifically balanced around that degree of secrecy. If I had put her in writeups, I would also have given her another defensive mechanic or allowed her to spread seeds more quickly. I still haven't read anything that convinced me she was unfairly advantaged. If anything the town was the powerhouse in that game.


The problem is that without a hint there is no way of knowing she was a threat, or even being able to possibly think she was a threat. Like Sin said even a "A seed was planted" would have been good because it's a small but vital piece of evidence that something is amiss. The mechanic of her seed spreading is something inherent not only in a mafia game but posting in general (quoting), so as long as she did enough per phase and got lucky that no one killed her due to sus or random ganking, she was pretty much set to have an awesome shot at winning. I would have tried to quote everyone in segments within like 3 cycles, so even if I died by 1 cycle from random gank I could potentially have offed a 3rd of the game.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 23, 2017)

Or even 'Seeds have been planted'.


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> As long as I get Ban the unkillable
> 
> or Hawk the jester


I would give you twigo tbh tbf


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

Law said:


> If there had been a simple line in a write-up that said 'Zyra has planted seeds', then I would say there was no problem.
> 
> And that wouldn't have compromised Zyra's secrecy.
> 
> At the end of the day, though, as frustrating as it may have been to all die like that-- it's still an impressive victory for Melodie.



I just think the word thrown around about Zyra is "overpowered," and I don't think her problem was she was overpowered.
​


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 23, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> I would give you twigo tbh tbf


I believe it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

This is a real cackle because I'm just preparing to get dragged up and down this thread for what's about to happen in the Warcraft game
​

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

@Ares I'm coming for that CROWN tbh
​


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 23, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> You said dying suddenly without forewarning was frustrating and I agreed with that, but I don't think Zyra could have a fair shot at winning that game if she appeared in writeups. She was specifically balanced around that degree of secrecy. If I had put her in writeups, I would also have given her another defensive mechanic or allowed her to spread seeds more quickly. I still haven't read anything that convinced me she was unfairly advantaged. If anything the town was the powerhouse in that game.
> ​


Town is almost always the powerhouse in RM games, they just have no coordination or motivation to use their abilities effectively.



Nitty Scott said:


> Because before anything else, Zyra is the only player in the game that has to lie to everyone else the entire time about her role and has nowhere to turn. And nobody should get away with that for 12 cycles.
> ​


This is a fair point. I died like five cycles before that


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 23, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I just think the word thrown around about Zyra is "overpowered," and I don't think her problem was she was overpowered.
> ​


Broken/unbalanced is more fitting yes. Broken means there is little to no counterplay, overpowered means that what they have compared to others is too good.

I hate when I can't think of better word choices in the moment.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 23, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> When your argument for why you didn't consider there might be another hostile indie starts with "we assumed they all died," issa bad argument.
> 
> ​


No the argument is 'we had no reason to believe there was a role in the game that could potentially kill all the other roles at once'. A hint would've been enough, but there was nothing.

You should know town will ALWAYS go for the obvious threat in the game, which almost always is mafia. There is no need to focus fire on potential threats. 

All of is this not to say Melodie didn't play well and it was her role that carried her, no, she played well. Nor does it say your game design is terrible. You create wonderful roles and I envy of your ingenuity. 

But, it was a role that gave a frustrating and possibly unfair ending in the eyes of a lot of players. They wish they could've done something, but how could they know.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 23, 2017)

To me, a minor error in choosing not to make a write-up, blew up because Melodie played it very well. Which, when she's not being lazy, she's known to be able to do.

Not really as big a deal as it's made to be this much later. 

And lol at Nitty tagging another wrong person.

---

On another note, since no one is stepping up-- I'm going to go ahead and assume Faves VIII is mine. I have a co-host and an advisor lined up as well.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 23, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Hmm thinking about doing an Nanatsu no Taizai mafia since I have about 10 years before I can do another HxH game, but I feel not enough of you guys know and or follow the series



I follow the mango

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

I think Law has a fair point about at least posting "seeds have been planted."

I would concede that I was wrong there, but I don't have to.

Y'all bitches sign up for my games either way.
​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

Except Law. I unknowingly spent the one Law signup I get per lifetime on a game that I didn't even host here.
​


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 23, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I think Law has a fair point about at least posting "seeds have been planted."
> 
> I would concede that I was wrong there, but I don't have to.
> 
> ...


Of course. Bitches sign up for anything. 

I abandoned many games before I even started them and people lost their trust in me, yet I still manage to fill a game within a few days.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

My gif game is on point today. I'm channeling the legendary @Laix 
​

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 23, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I think Law has a fair point about at least posting "seeds have been planted."


>Law

I threw that suggestion around since the first few minutes post game. And a few times here. Yet Law gets all the credit. You are dead to me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 23, 2017)

Oh can I even say that?


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> >Law
> 
> I threw that suggestion around since the first few minutes post game. And a few times here. Yet Law gets all the credit. You are dead to me.



I don't listen to loud bitches.
​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 23, 2017)

Hmmm NnT or FMA


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Broken/unbalanced is more fitting yes. Broken means there is little to no counterplay, overpowered means that what they have compared to others is too good.
> 
> I hate when I can't think of better word choices in the moment.



I'd say that's a fair definition of the terminology. Things can be broken without being OP, they can be OP without being broken, and sometimes they're both. 

Like Maokai in League is both.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 23, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> This is a real cackle because I'm just preparing to get dragged up and down this thread for what's about to happen in the Warcraft game
> ​


Oh I will look like a real hypocrite after the Drag Queen game.

Yall don't know what's coming. Yall just don't know. 

Potentially the most overpowered role ever and very likely the most frustrating one. Fucking beware.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Hmmm NnT or FMA



@SinRaven

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 23, 2017)

ToG game, yo


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 23, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Hmmm NnT or FMA


FMA first then NNT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 23, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> @SinRaven

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 23, 2017)

Stelios tagging me with with some Donald trump stuff. I'm Mexican sir!


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 23, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> ToG game, yo


What is that?>


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 23, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> What is that?>



Tower of God

It's a pretty nice manhwa

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 23, 2017)

Broki do you just use optimistic rating for the rainbow? You give me that rating for some stuff in which I feel it doesn't apply.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 23, 2017)

I may be looking for someone to host my Disney vs Anime mafia game next summer.

Sad that I'm not the only creative person here.



Dr. White said:


> Broki do you just use optimistic rating for the rainbow? You give me that rating for some stuff in which I feel it doesn't apply.



I give it when someone is being really optimistic...but also when someone is being super dumb.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 23, 2017)

>FMA mufia
Sign me up from now

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 23, 2017)

Law said:


> being super dumb.


I thought that's what the ningen rating was for

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 23, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Broki do you just use optimistic rating for the rainbow? You give me that rating for some stuff in which I feel it doesn't apply.



Sometimes it's just for the rainbow, sometimes it's ironical ... and sometimes it's because someone is posting an optimistic post

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 23, 2017)

Law said:


> I may be looking for someone to host my Disney vs Anime mafia game next summer.
> 
> Sad that I'm not the only creative person here.
> 
> ...


I was actually thinking about doing a disney princess game recently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 23, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> @Ares I'm coming for that CROWN tbh
> ​



It's a bold strategy Cotton, Lets see if it pays off for em. He hasn't been on since Monday so maybe you have a chance mate.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 23, 2017)

In general I just like giving ratings, it's a habit


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 23, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> In general I just like giving ratings, it's a habit


It's cos ya'll juicers spam that shit like the bubonic plague

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> I'd say that's a fair definition of the terminology. Things can be broken without being OP, they can be OP without being broken, and sometimes they're both.
> 
> Like Maokai in League is both.



Let's actually talk about this

Ori is a really good example of a champ that can be OP without being broken

Kalista on the other hand is broken as FUCK even when she's weak because she makes skillshots so difficult


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 23, 2017)

I use the optimistic rating for everything.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Aries (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm calling dibs on Villain Mafia as my game I may or may not host

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 23, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Yeah OJ is definitely a different realm than what I was used to. Peeps are wayy to friendly. I signed up and like 3 people wanted me to introduce myself and shit, I was like


I'd join but I was told I'd get banned if I said something about Sanji swallowing Zoro's swords

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 23, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Yeah OJ is definitely a different realm than what I was used to. Peeps are wayy to friendly. I signed up and like 3 people wanted me to introduce myself and shit, I was like



They're just doing it to spam "welcome to OJ" in that thread and get their posts up, lmao


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 23, 2017)

That Sanji vs zoro thread, lol


----------



## Aries (Aug 23, 2017)

Actually scratch that gonna Pokemon brand the shit out of my games!  Insert Mafia Game name *Townie Blue edition* and* Mafia Red Edition* then make a *Indie Purple Edition *


----------



## Stelios (Aug 23, 2017)

That wrestling forum Aries invited us to was funny. You had to donate to have a gif signature and I surpassed the permission by making an animated png. They removed it thrice until I called it out as "forum bug" and they didn't mess with it again


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 23, 2017)

Sanji fanboys vs zoro fanboys is funny to watch, if you don't care which one of the characters is stronger


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 23, 2017)

Though dropped OP for good, big meme arc is boring af

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'd join but I was told I'd get banned if I said something about Sanji swallowing Zoro's swords


Oh yeah that's the other thing, they are pretty damn strict. I did one of my typical pretentious "lmao you're wrong" post in a HxH thread and backed it up with arguments, and I think I had like minimal cursing, and it got banned due to baiting or something. Overall the forum seems more lighthearted and safeguarded. I'd liken it to weenie hut Jr, not that they don't have good members, but that is just my impression overall.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 23, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Sanji fanboys vs zoro fanboys is funny to watch, if you don't care which one of the characters is stronger


Why should anyone care when even the creator doesn't give two shits about it lol 



Dr. White said:


> Oh yeah that's the other thing, they are pretty damn strict. I did one of my typical pretentious "lmao you're wrong" post in a HxH thread and backed it up with arguments, and I think I had like minimal cursing, and it got banned due to baiting or something. Overall the forum seems more lighthearted and safeguarded. I'd liken it to weenie hut Jr, not that they don't have good members, but that is just my impression overall.


 
Yeah it's a major safe space circle jerk. Like here you could pass most of the time calling someone an ignorant cunt but over there you'd be flying by your ballsack quicker than you can google ignoramus

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 23, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Though dropped OP for good, big meme arc is boring af


I think the biggest problem with this arc is trying to tie it with Sanji's family.  Split the focus far too much and as a result everything suffered.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Why should anyone care when even the creator doesn't give two shits about it lol



There are people who actually do care, I'm always surprised how passionate some people can get about characters, lmao


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'd join but I was told I'd get banned if I said something about Sanji swallowing Zoro's
> swords



This reminds me @Law always used to ship the hell out of Zoro and Robin. He was so SHOOK when Sanji and Zoro became canon.
​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 23, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> I think the biggest problem with this arc is trying to tie it with Sanji's family.  Split the focus far too much and as a result everything suffered.


and what makes it worse is if you don't care about one of the parts (either big mom or Sanji's backstory) you aren't going to like the other much as they take alot of time form each other.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

I dropped One Piece during the Doflamingo arc. That arc and the arc before it were cringe-inducing bad.



I'm disappointed to hear Legend Charlotte is being mishandled, but not surprised.



Also, the new Strawhat designs are cringe inducing bad.
​


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 23, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> I'd say that's a fair definition of the terminology. Things can be broken without being OP, they can be OP without being broken, and sometimes they're both.
> 
> Like Maokai in League is both.


My perfect example of something being broken is KK Gaara in the Konoha Colosseum before we banned grinding sand. If Long distance was randomized there was very little you could do. Even at Short and Medium there was superthrowing by Jirobo, Sakura or Tsunade. Unlike say Kakuzu's Doton Domu defense, Gaara's grinding had little to no counterplay.



Law said:


> I may be looking for someone to host my Disney vs Anime mafia game next summer.
> 
> Sad that I'm not the only creative person here.
> 
> ...


I suggested a Disneycember game with DDL doing the Pixar roles. I wouldn't mind hosting Disney vs Anime, though Disney vs Ghibli alone sounds like a good matchup. Or Disney vs Ghibli vs Pixar.


----------



## Didi (Aug 23, 2017)

I like WCI
best post-timeskip arc potential

tho Zou was also great


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

Now I'm curious. Someone give me the tea on Big Mom. I was perched for her back in the day. Has she had a fight yet? And why is her arc bad?



Also has Robin had a 1v1 fight since Skypeia? What about Hancock?
​


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 23, 2017)

Are the Star Trek reboot films any good? 2009-2016

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Are the Star Trek reboot films any good? 2009-2016


I personally liked them but was not too much of a trekkie so I don't really have much to compare them to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 23, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Now I'm curious. Someone give me the tea on Big Mom. I was perched for her back in the day. Has she had a fight yet? And why is her arc bad?


She's had like 3 panels shrugging off Luffy, and the big culmination of her arc is
- her crying like a bitch for 2 chaps 
- Sanji baking her a cake to shove down her fat asshole

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 23, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> I personally liked them but was not too much of a trekkie so I don't really have much to compare them to.


Good to know. I never really watched much Star Trek either just bits and pieces here and there cos I generally like Fantasy/Sci-Fi shit and the latest movie looked decent in terms of trailer.  

Might marathon them tomorrow

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

ICONIC.​


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> She's had like 3 panels shrugging off Luffy, and the big culmination of her arc is
> - her crying like a bitch for 2 chaps
> - Sanji baking her a cake to shove down her fat asshole



Can you be more specific about all 3 of these things


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 23, 2017)

Big Mom also goes into a frenzy when she has food on her mind so she has done a lot of damage to her own crew.


----------



## Didi (Aug 23, 2017)

She is practically impervious to damage herself tho
has a great fruit that can instakill people who fear her
and controls (through proxies) lightning, fire and a big ass sword in battle


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 23, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Can you be more specific about all 3 of these things


Shrugging off Luffy

*Spoiler*: __ 



  He attacked her in his strongest currently shown form, she blocked it with her hakified arm and sucked out some stamina(?) with her fruit. That was the end of that


 
Her crying

*Spoiler*: __ 



 They raided her territory, busted out of a giant wedding cake that she was dying to eat. This caused her to start to get angry x9000 but their plan was to break a picture (yep, a picture) of her "mother" which Brook managed to do, as the picture shattered she got swirly eyes crying and triggering a flashback. Which was okay I guess 5 year old big meme soloing an elbaf giant tribe it sure got a lot of people's panties moist. She then ate her mother out of stupidity without even realizing it 


 
Sanji

*Spoiler*: __ 



 She's hungry and PMSing for cake, she killed one of her sons, she wants to kill everyone. Sanji's gonna pair up with two of her daughters to bake a cake and make her happy. The end to the arc

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 23, 2017)

I have a whole laundry list of complaints about the whole cake island arc but I think it is better if I keep them to myself. For my own sanities sake if nothing else. But suffice it to say I think a lot of them comeback to me hating the split with a burning passion.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 23, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Also, the new Strawhat designs are cringe inducing bad.



Hmm.... I think Usopp looks pretty good, at least he doesn't look like a nerd anymore


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 23, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> I have a whole laundry list of complaints about the whole cake island arc but I think it is better if I keep them to myself. For my own sanities sake if nothing else. But suffice it to say I think a lot of them comeback to me hating the split with a burning passion.


Oda has terrible decision making skills imho, he off panels shit that would be cool to see, and drags out the story with 10 chapters+ of shit nobody gives two fucks about. I mean Brook vs Prometheus off panel was better than most of the shit we saw on panel, if it was an actual 4-5 panels it'd be hype af.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Let's actually talk about this
> 
> Ori is a really good example of a champ that can be OP without being broken
> 
> Kalista on the other hand is broken as FUCK even when she's weak because she makes skillshots so difficult




thats about right


----------



## Tiger (Aug 23, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> This reminds me @Law always used to ship the hell out of Zoro and Robin. He was so SHOOK when Sanji and Zoro became canon.
> ​



Zoro and Robin would have fucked if it were a seinen.



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I suggested a Disneycember game with DDL doing the Pixar roles. I wouldn't mind hosting Disney vs Anime, though Disney vs Ghibli alone sounds like a good matchup. Or Disney vs Ghibli vs Pixar.



I already have all the roles and mechanics finished for Disney vs Anime. This is the sequel to 'Folklore vs Seinen'. The third installment, if it ever got there, would likely be Pixar vs Studio Ghibli.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2017)

One Piece has been shit since the end of the war arc .


----------



## Tiger (Aug 23, 2017)

I agree with Dr. White's assessment. However, I found I had no trouble keeping entertained as long as I took a few months off between reading so I wasn't waiting week to week for that caliber of chapter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2017)

Hey @Law, would you mind if I asked you some game-building questions down the road? I am working on my game, but i've forgotten a lot about on the ratios of certain roles you should have in a game, since I probably haven't built a game since 2013.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 23, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Hey @Law, would you mind if I asked you some game-building questions down the road? I am working on my game, but i've forgotten a lot about on the ratios of certain roles you should have in a game, since I probably haven't built a game since 2013.



Shoot me a PM any time.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Broki do you just use optimistic rating for the rainbow? You give me that rating for some stuff in which I feel it doesn't apply.





Underworld Broker said:


> Sometimes it's just for the rainbow, sometimes it's ironical ... and sometimes it's because someone is posting an optimistic post





Underworld Broker said:


> In general I just like giving ratings, it's a habit





White Wolf said:


> It's cos ya'll juicers spam that shit like the bubonic plague



read this super useful guideline this really good member came up with on how to use ratings

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 23, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> read this super useful guideline this really good member came up with on how to use ratings


If you want to know, I rated this optimistic because of the secondary reason.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> If you want to know, I rated this optimistic because of the secondary reason.



Let's be real. 

That's the reason you rate anyone 'Optimistic'.

Reactions: Optimistic 5


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 23, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Let's be real.
> 
> That's the reason you rate anyone 'Optimistic'.


In the words of the great Dalai Lama: "Well duh!"


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 23, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> read this super useful guideline this really good member came up with on how to use ratings



Thank you, you're a really great person 



-----
Btw. I usually don't like giving 'dislike' and 'disagree' ratings... they're so negative and I feel somehow bad ..


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 23, 2017)

I've only given one dislike  to that one DDJ post about murdering a dog. 
Otherwise idc about it kek.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Aug 23, 2017)

WHEN YOU WERE HERE BEFORE


----------



## God (Aug 23, 2017)

COULDNT LOOK YOU IN THE EYE


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm very sparing with my neg ratings as well you have to be pretty bad to earn one from me


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 23, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Can you be more specific about all 3 of these things



Oda doesn't know what to do when there is an antagonist much stronger than the heroes and since he doesn't want to go the FT route, he stalls. A lot.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 23, 2017)

Oh the boxing thing

dude 

it's a boxing match 

forever
and ever


----------



## Stelios (Aug 23, 2017)

Let's pit Morikawa with Toriyama and Oda and Takehiko

Give me a rank here


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 23, 2017)

Oda last place

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 23, 2017)

Thought strictly numbers speaking

Oda's sales are more than the sum of Takehiko and Toriyama


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I've only given one dislike  to that one DDJ post about murdering a dog.
> Otherwise idc about it kek.



This does not surprise me about DDJ in the slightest.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 23, 2017)

holy shit 


Oda sales still > morikawa + takehiko + toriyama


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 23, 2017)

Platinum said:


> This does not surprise me about DDJ in the slightest.


Nothing comes as a shock anymore from mister "I want to screw my cousins cause they're attractive and that's apparently a really hard trait to find in women that don't have blood ties".

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 23, 2017)

ok that's not  accurate

that's 416 million < 455 million but still


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

So Big Mom is a flop.



Tag me when Robin, Hancock or Bonnie get a 1v1 fight. They're the trinity.
​


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Nothing comes as a shock anymore from mister "I want to screw my cousins cause they're attractive and that's apparently a really hard trait to find in women that don't have blood ties".



i*c*st has never been cooler, thanks to Game of Thrones, and yet poor DDJ still can't swim in the shallow end of the gene pool .


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 23, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> So Big Mom is a flop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forgetting about the waifu Koala


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Nothing comes as a shock anymore from mister "I want to screw my cousins cause they're attractive and that's apparently a really hard trait to find in women that don't have blood ties".


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2017)

Platinum said:


> i*c*st has never been cooler, thanks to Game of Thrones, and yet poor DDJ still can't swim in the shallow end of the gene pool .



I can't wait for this season to be over so I can stop hearing about it every week.

If I could go one day without hearing someone talk about GoT or Trump I would probably find nirvana.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

This was also the season I decided to stop watching Game Of Thrones.



And what happened? The first episode flopped because Ed Sheeran promoted his new single and they did a diarrhea montage befitting of a show for children.



My taste for jumping ship is impeccable.
​


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 23, 2017)

@Law could you post for me here the role of Tommy Oliver I submitted to you for your favorites?


----------



## Tiger (Aug 23, 2017)

Him being in the show honestly wasn't that bad. The season has been pretty decent. Aside from crows that can travel at the speed of sound.

Sure Rion, gimme a few.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 23, 2017)

​
*Tommy Oliver
*​*[Sword of Darkness]*- The first time you are lynched, instead this sword will break, causing you to switch factions to Town and become the White Ranger immediately, acquiring _[Saba Saber]_ and _[Tigerzord]_ with slight changes.
*[Dragon Dagger]*- If you perform a Faction Kill, you get these two abilities:
--*[Dragonzord Tail-Drill Swipe]*- Aside from your main target, two other random players outside of your faction are Role-Blocked that night.
--*[Dragonzord Rampage]*- You are immune to being Watched or Re-directed this night.
*[Saba Saber]*- On Day 4, you become the White Ranger and acquire a new sword, Saba. You discard _[The Sword of Darkness]_ and _[Dragon Dagger]_ and are no longer in danger of switching to Town when lynched. If you perform a Faction Kill as the White Ranger, you may choose _one_ of these to use:
--*[Tigerzord]*- You attack your target three times in a row, each attack having a 10% chance to miss.
--*[Falconzord]*- The day after performing the Faction Kill, it requires five extra votes to lynch you.


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 23, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> This was also the season I decided to stop watching Game Of Thrones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

Law said:


> Him being in the show honestly wasn't that bad. The season has been pretty decent. Aside from crows that can travel at the speed of sound.
> 
> Sure Rion, gimme a few.



My real problem is George literally killed every character I cared about and I totally lost interest in the show. I don't really care about the zombies vs dragons thing, Daenerys and Jon Snow are literally out of an anime and King's Landing devolved into Cersei's crazy house. I would probably hang on if Lady Stoneheart were in the show because Catelyn was that bitch.

It's funny because I remember at first I was very enamored with George's "dark" storytelling and didn't understand why people complained about it. That was until it wiped out all the plotlines I care about. Combine the lack of interest with the cringe moment like Dorne from last season and the things I mentioned from E1, and I'm checked out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

In fact I'm so dissatisfied with most of the things that happened after season 3 I have to comfort myself with headcanons like with Naruto.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 23, 2017)

Guess I'm lucky most of all my fave characters are still alive lol


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 23, 2017)

I watch the show still despite ut mostly being garbage and ruining my favorite characters. I'm fine with a favorite of mine dying but they straight character assassinated Stannis, Littlefinger and Tyrion my top 3 favorites. My fifth favorite Barristan got taken out by fodder. My fourth favorite Davos is playing sidekick to show Jon who I have never liked despite loving book Jon, dislike him even more this season. Emilia Clarke can't act for shit which ruined what should have been the big moment this season. Dany goes totally OOC around Jon for the sake of a forced romance.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

Nah WPK I dunno how to explain this to you but Jon would have anybody acting like a hoe. When I tell you he could HAVE IT...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

I agree about Emilia Clarke being a meme though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 23, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Nah WPK I dunno how to explain this to you but Jon would have anybody acting like a hoe. When I tell you he could HAVE IT...


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 23, 2017)

On a serious note @Nitty Scott


*Spoiler*: __ 



- Jon travels to meet Danny in order to acquire her help vs WW and the Dragonglass. Things are rough at first because he won't bend the knee, and she believes he should as she doesn't know how lit Jon is. She keeps him as a pseduo prisoner while she decideds what to do. Tyrion plays mediator and gets her to agree to letting Jon mine the dragonglass but won't aid him vs WW's until he bends the knee. Jon going leaving the north causes Sansa to take over and she is favored by many factions of the north for her practical decision making and littlefinger is behind the scenes feeding her flame.
- Cersei is queen and is getting pretty practical, she's basically a more ruthless version of her dad. Like she's legit fucking Jamie in front of the maids and shit and gives not one fuck about public opinion. Jamie is castrated due to Cersei having power, and Euron going ham in the name of cersei. Euron is straight up goading Jamie and shit with brother killing jokes and asking if she likes a finger in the ass. Cersei and Jamie make alliances with ex Tryell men like the Tarley's.
- Danny decides she will attack on two fronts with tyrells and Dorne Sand snakes/Greyjoy faction. While Dorne hoes are travelling with Jara and Theon, Euron ambushes the fuck out of them on the sea. He murks two sand chicks, and captures Yara, Dorne momma snake and the younger daughter to take back to Cersei as he promised results for her hand in marriage, theon is confronted on the boat as Euron captures Yara and goads him to attack, but Theon literally jumps ship. Cersei chains Dorne Momma and daughter up and hits the daughter with the same poison that killed her daughter and will force momma to watch as her daughter dies, and wittles into a corpse as she will force feed dorne momma and keep alive until then.
- Danny sends the unsullied to attack Lanisters main place with a crafty trick by Tyrion using sewers he had installed for his whores in order to sneak men in and infiltrate sorta how they did in mereen or whatever. Shit's too easy and they notice men are missing, because Cersei/Jamie gave up Casterly Rock because it served no purpose except as a symbol, and instead sent their forces to High Garden and sack the Tyrells. Cersei wanted to give Olena the walk of shame or some gruesome death, but Jamie talks her down to painless poison. Olena thanks him, drinks it, and then throws the fact that she was the one responsible for his death in Jamie's face.
- Samwell Tarley goes to the Maester place and his on chore duty, but sneeks into the locked place to read forbidden books. He meets Mormount dude with greyscale and finds a book on how to cure it which impresses the head Maester. Sam tries to warn them that the white walkers are real when Winterfell ask them to warn everyone else because then they will listen but it's to no avail. Sam gets ready to dip with a select few books but not before Gilly (who is learning to read) legit is explaining to Sam (who is not paying attention to her because he's upset and contemplating his plan to dip) legits reads off an old Maester's record book which happened to record that Aegon had an official annulment/wedding before bedding down Jon's Momma stark which would give him actual birthright to the throne.
- Danny gets news of the failures and decides she needs to act. As Jamie and Bron are bringing back the salvaged food, goods, and gold from high garden sack, she flies in with an army of Dothraki and her dragon in an open field ambush. They decimate the surpirsed and outnumbered lannister armor because Dothraki OP in openfield combat and lol dragon. Tyrion starts to see bloodshed of Danny's reign first hand and comes to the realization his bro may die. Cersei created an anti Dragon ballista type weapon which manages to injure Dracarius, but to no avail as he slaughters more. Jamie sees a chance to end the war by killing Danny while she tends to Dracarius wounded, but is nearly blazed to death before saved by Bron throwing themselves into a river.
- Aria and Bran return to winterfell. Bran is a shell of himself and completely consumed by his mission, not even giving a shred of gratitude to curly hair Snow girl, and to prove his powers to Sansa recounts how beautiful she was on the night she got raped. Arya shows up and is a level 80 Rogue even capable of besting Brienne in combat a couple times. Arya confronts Sansa for working for littlefinger and how she knows Sansa always wanted power. She indirectly threatens her by revealing she is a faceless man and walks up to her with a dagger like she's about to do something before calling her my lady and handing it to her. Littlefinger is on to Arya's creeping though.
- Jon heads back to Winterfell after Gendry is picked up by Tyrion and Davos. A team of them the immortal Sun god dudes, the Hound, Jora Mormount, Red haired Wildling dude, and some fodder are charged with going passed the wall to collect a white walker for proof to get Danny's help. They get into range and we see a Zombie bear attack which kills the fodder and takes one of the sun dudes lives before he is revived. They encounter a smaller group which they kill handily because killing a summoner makes the ones they summoned fall apart. They send Gendry to run away and enlist a raven to danny because an army of hundreds of zombies attack them and force them onto some Ice lake. They have an hours long stand off before a final battle ensues in which it looks like the heros are done for, but then Danny shows up with two dragons and starts wrecking house. Unfortunately for her the night king kills a dragon with an ice spear. So Danny saves the crew and knows WW's are real, but lost a dragon and the knight king revived that dragon into a zombie. 
- Jon got left behind but is saved by Benji who comes out of no war with a flaming morning star/churn i*c*st burner type weapon and sends Jon back on the horse as he continues to fight them or so it appears. Jon gets sent back to Danny and bends the knee since she saved them


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm sorry I started this GoT convo Wad .

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Nothing comes as a shock anymore from mister "I want to screw my cousins cause they're attractive and that's apparently a really hard trait to find in women that don't have blood ties".


Not having a soul 101


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 23, 2017)

Haven't watched GoT since season 4.
Except for that episode with a dragon burning people.
That was nice.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> On a serious note @Nitty Scott
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Sorry this is just a snoozefest for me.

Also certain things stand out as ridiculous. For example, if Daenerys is in a position to be charged by Jamie can't one of the other soldiers try the same thing? Or better yet, what about an archer? Or I dunno, those ballistas you just mentioned?


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 23, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Sorry this is just a snoozefest for me.
> 
> Also certain things stand out as ridiculous. For example, if Daenerys is in a position to be charged by Jamie can't one of the other soldiers try the same thing? Or better yet, what about an archer? Or I dunno, those ballistas you just mentioned?



*Spoiler*: __ 



Nah, the army was legit buttfucked by the Dothraki and dragon combo. Bron almost died himself getting to the ballista and again right after. Jamie was pretty much shellshocked in one of those war scenes where a dude is looking around as his men are decimated. Danny stops in the open cause Dracarius got hit in the torso. Tyrion looks on and sees everything transpire knowing Jaimie will do such and mouths for him not to do it like a fucking idiot. But Jamie charges in for like 20m and almost gets blazed.


----------



## Magic (Aug 23, 2017)

Emilia acting kinda weak. *her scenes usually have good music and directing to make up for it. 


Law said:


> ​
> *Tommy Oliver
> *​*[Sword of Darkness]*- The first time you are lynched, instead this sword will break, causing you to switch factions to Town and become the White Ranger immediately, acquiring _[Saba Saber]_ and _[Tigerzord]_ with slight changes.
> *[Dragon Dagger]*- If you perform a Faction Kill, you get these two abilities:
> ...



What is this for 

sick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 23, 2017)

man too many spoilers im out.

>still on ep 3 s7


----------



## Shizune (Aug 23, 2017)

@WADsworth the Wise are you permalurking because you're at work?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2017)

.....man I hate all of you....

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> @WADsworth the Wise are you permalurking because you're at work?



not at work anymore but i am on my phone


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 23, 2017)

Law said:


> ​
> *Tommy Oliver
> *​*[Sword of Darkness]*- The first time you are lynched, instead this sword will break, causing you to switch factions to Town and become the White Ranger immediately, acquiring _[Saba Saber]_ and _[Tigerzord]_ with slight changes.
> *[Dragon Dagger]*- If you perform a Faction Kill, you get these two abilities:
> ...



Man whoever got this role was lucky!!!


----------



## Aries (Aug 23, 2017)

Superman said:


> .....man I hate all of you....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 23, 2017)

> not starting the day phase first


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > not starting the day phase first



Who cares...certainly not I or Law....


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 23, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Emilia acting kinda weak. *her scenes usually have good music and directing to make up for it.
> 
> 
> What is this for
> ...



I submitted this role for Favorites 6 and this is what @Law made. I felt special because he asked me what the sword of darkness meant to me when he asked about it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 23, 2017)

And, I don't watch Game of Thrones, so I am unmoved by the current discussion.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 23, 2017)

Superman said:


> Who cares...certainly not I or Law....


Maybe you will have some new friends soon. You can take your anger out on them


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 23, 2017)

@Superman is my friend despite Vasto not being the king of rage like me.


----------



## Aries (Aug 23, 2017)

Superman said:


> Who cares...certainly not I or Law....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Maybe you will have some new friends soon. You can take your anger out on them





Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Superman is my friend despite Vasto not being the king of rage like me.




....man I hate you all...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 23, 2017)

I can't remember if I was still on your spite list


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2017)

You are certainly earning your way back on....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 23, 2017)

Superman said:


> You are certainly earning your way back on....


Hey now,I defended you from Legend's false claims. I'm on your side, DarkNation


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm sure I am still on his spite list lol


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2017)

I can't believe you guys were bullying Vasto and no one @'d me so I could join.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 23, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


>


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 23, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


>


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 24, 2017)

@Grandpa Uchiha 

 you were suppose to be blackbeard!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm pissed i'm about to go to sleep...


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 24, 2017)

Well, I supposed there is favorites 8 to see if I can win a favorites game.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 24, 2017)

I wanna start a mafia Ataksuki group...who's down?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 24, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I wanna start a mafia Ataksuki group...who's down?


You would be Deidara. Prone to explode and implode.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## poutanko (Aug 24, 2017)

@Law @Reznor I keep getting emails from Favs despite unwatching the thread for like 3 times already


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 24, 2017)

@WolfPrinceKiba I resent that statement


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 24, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @WolfPrinceKiba I resent that statement


Deidara is a top 7 favorite of mine in all of Naruto. It's not meant to be an insult.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 24, 2017)

eh he's alright. I'm more a fan of Itachi, Pain and Obito as well as Hidan from the Akatsuki.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 24, 2017)

I guess @Aries is not online


----------



## Stelios (Aug 24, 2017)

poutanko said:


> @Law @Reznor I keep getting emails from Favs despite unwatching the thread for like 3 times already



To resolve this : 
cook some rabbit stew 
dine and accompany it with some Ruby Port
Log out
Log in
then press up right where it shows your avatar and says poutanko > Preferences and make sure the relevant options are unticked.
then go 
and check your watching threads

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## poutanko (Aug 24, 2017)

Stelios said:


> To resolve this :
> cook some rabbit stew
> dine and accompany it with some Ruby Port
> Log out
> ...


Thank you! 
Except for the rabbit stew


----------



## Stelios (Aug 24, 2017)

oooo gotta love random backgrounds they make my day
My desktop is feeling funky


----------



## Stelios (Aug 24, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Thank you!
> Except for the rabbit stew



the recipe won't work then the notifications will never leave


----------



## poutanko (Aug 24, 2017)

Stelios said:


> the recipe won't work then the notifications will never leave


It's true I keep getting notifs


----------



## Stelios (Aug 24, 2017)

Manage watched threads button

stop getting notifications
stop watching all threads

press


----------



## Cromer (Aug 24, 2017)

Had my first experience with a VR headset this morning. Hype.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 24, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 24, 2017)

@Superman waiting to be let back into favorites

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 24, 2017)

I wish your old ass would expire already....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 24, 2017)

Superman said:


> I wish your old ass would expire already....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2017)

My only regret in mafia is that I did not live long enough to kill Vasto myself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Jeroen (Aug 24, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 24, 2017)

@Mr. Waffles and @WADsworth the Wise


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


>



How's the afterlife treating you bro ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 24, 2017)

Platinum said:


> How's the afterlife treating you bro ?



at least im free from action limbo


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 24, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Mr. Waffles and @WADsworth the Wise



I'm still innocent.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 24, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Mr. Waffles and @WADsworth the Wise


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> at least im free from action limbo



Better than the hell I went through .


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm still innocent.



I 20% regret killing you waffles >.>


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 24, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I 20% regret killing you waffles >.>



.......

You better never play a game ever again.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 24, 2017)

@Platinum , @Grandpa Uchiha @Mr. Waffles @WADsworth the Wise

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 24, 2017)

Aries said:


> @Platinum , @Grandpa Uchiha @Mr. Waffles @WADsworth the Wise



I approve of not being finished with me.

Fuck Plat though.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> .......
> 
> You better never play a game ever again.



You think death scares me ?



Aries said:


> @Platinum , @Grandpa Uchiha @Mr. Waffles @WADsworth the Wise

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2017)

I was a better townie than both of you and I was scum .


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 24, 2017)

Platinum said:


> You think death scares me ?



Where did I say anything about death though ?

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 24, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I was a better townie than both of you and I was scum .



Oh please.

That implies you did something.

Good joke, man.

Good joke.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Where did I say anything about death though ?



I will call for an adult if you get any funny ideas.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Oh please.
> 
> That implies you did something.
> 
> ...



I killed you and I killed WAD. I personally cut out 40% of the shitposting in that thread, finally making it readable .

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 24, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I will call for an adult if you get any funny ideas.



You can call me.

But only if you call me daddy. 

@White Wolf 
Do you really wanna go there ?
Cause I have about 7 hours of free time with nothing to do right now.

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 24, 2017)

The revival of HBRion is upon us.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 24, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I killed you and I killed WAD. I personally cut out 40% of the shitposting in that thread, finally making it readable .


> 40% of the shitposting

Which just shows you didn't read a damn thing.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 24, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You can call me.
> 
> But only if you call me daddy.
> 
> ...


Y-you don't scare me clown!

Reactions: Optimistic 4


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > 40% of the shitposting
> 
> Which just shows you didn't read a damn thing.



No, it just shows I am bad at estimating abstract numbers .


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Y-you don't scare me clown!



Optimistic it is then.



Platinum said:


> No, it just shows I am bad at estimating abstract numbers .



Pfffffft.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2017)

@Stelios

hologram o.o

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 24, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Optimistic it is then.
> 
> 
> 
> Pfffffft.


I'll optimistic your face

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 24, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'll optimistic your face



No amount of optimistic will help for that.
I take it you have alerts turned off for ratings ?
If not, you probably should.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 24, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> No amount of optimistic will help for that.
> I take it you have alerts turned off for ratings ?
> If not, you probably should.


 

You'll get bored


...


I think

Reactions: Optimistic 5


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You'll get bored
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



> 7 hours
> with nothing to do

What makes you think I'm not bored to begin with and will be spending 7 hours to rate you optimistic as a way to pass the time ?


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 24, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > 7 hours
> > with nothing to do
> 
> What makes you think I'm not bored to begin with and will be spending 7 hours to rate you optimistic as a way to pass the time ?


Cos there's 999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 better things to do with your precious 7 hours.

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Cos there's 999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 better things to do with your precious 7 hours.



Name 1.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 24, 2017)

Joke's on you anyways you can only rate so many posts before you can't find anymore  


Mr. Waffles said:


> Name 1.



Watching porn for 7 hours

Reactions: Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Watching porn for 7 hours



If I would've made a bet on what you're gonna say first...

I would've won

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Joke's on you anyways you can only rate so many posts before you can't find anymore



> 7 hours

What do you think I'll run out of first ?
Time, or posts to rate. 



> Watching porn for 7 hours



No thanks.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 24, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> If I would've made a bet on what you're gonna say first...
> 
> I would've won


I could've changed it up

Reactions: Optimistic 5


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 24, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > 7 hours
> 
> What do you think I'll run out of first ?
> Time, or posts to rate.
> ...


posts

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 24, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> @Big Mom is the Queen of Mouths


Hell yeah I am

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> posts



Only if you stop making new ones to rate.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 24, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Only if you stop making new ones to rate.


As long as my old ones are safe you won't get far

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> As long as my old ones are safe you won't get far



You seem to be downplaying your shitposting skill.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 24, 2017)

Dammit @Mr. Waffles   anything but that

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 24, 2017)

Well I'll be going to work soon hope you kiddies won't have too much fun without me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 24, 2017)

Aries said:


> @Platinum , @Grandpa Uchiha @Mr. Waffles @WADsworth the Wise

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2017)

LOL


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 24, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You do realize I only have 7 hours before I go to work, right ?
> After work I get home and have 70 hours of nothing to do.




so you're done for tonight?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> so you're done for tonight?



Lol no.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 24, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Lol no.

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>



Just taking a little break.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 24, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Just taking a little break.


don't tire yourself out ancient waffle you might get a heart attack from all the effort

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> don't tire yourself out ancient waffle you might get a heart attack from all the effort



Hah... that ain't happening.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 24, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Hah... that ain't happening.


It could

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It could



Nah, not enough effort required for this.

Reactions: Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 24, 2017)

i wonder if i can have 5000 post by new years?


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 24, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> i wonder if i can have 5000 post by new years?


Why not, I got 12k posts since January   give or take some.

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Why not, I got 12k posts since January   give or take some.


So I only have about 11000 posts to go.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 24, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> So I only have about 11000 posts to go.


You won't get them all

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You won't get them all



Perhaps.

Perhaps not.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 24, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Perhaps.
> 
> Perhaps not.


I'll believe it when I see it, like my faith in religion

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 24, 2017)

I mean i would like to make it to 5000 by then.


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2017)

Reminds me of Vino going through a ton of finalbeta's post to dislike them all.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 24, 2017)

@Aries whoever you made vigs, suck. I would have been butchering by now. When I find out who Blackbeard is I will kill them, then have them revived so I can kill them again.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Psychic (Aug 24, 2017)

I have decided to host my Disney Princess game so sign up if you haven't already! ^^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Aug 25, 2017)

Bitch I'm slayed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Aug 25, 2017)

Di boy says "where you come from?
Are you from the islands? Are you from the sun?"
Doesn't matter where I come from
Flesh made swallow di tongue
SAUCE!
​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 25, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Reminds me of Vino going through a ton of finalbeta's post to dislike them all.


That was the prologue of the story of how I ended up with over 5K likes


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2017)

Finalbeta said:


> That was the prologue of the story of how I ended up with over 5K likes


You have won the internet, congrats!


----------



## Cromer (Aug 25, 2017)

Play old games.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 25, 2017)

Psychic said:


> I have decided to host my Disney Princess game so sign up if you haven't already! ^^



Princess game sounds tempting


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2017)

Where you come from , are you from the sun?


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 25, 2017)

Psychic said:


> I have decided to host my Disney Princess game so sign up if you haven't already! ^^


Are the 30 required players all needed? I'm so excited for the game and can't wait any longer


----------



## Psychic (Aug 25, 2017)

Finalbeta said:


> Are the 30 required players all needed? I'm so excited for the game and can't wait any longer


Might need more than 30, not sure @Marco and @Laix will ever return.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 25, 2017)

Psychic said:


> Might need more than 30, not sure @Marco and @Laix will ever return.


I see  well at least the game will be funnier


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 25, 2017)

Putting this here because of the role of 2Pac I submitted to Favorites 7:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 25, 2017)

My shit though...and the chick standing behind the Prince lookalike..good goddd!


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 25, 2017)

What I'm bumping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 25, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Princess game sounds tempting



Don't resist the temptation. Come to the darkpink side.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nello (Aug 25, 2017)

Let yourself free and be FABULOUS


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2017)

I had like 4 years of french in highschool. Going to get rosetta stone and master the language.

1 year from now, vacation in Valencia, city of flowers....
I will pick up french girls. 

My buddy knows Spanish.

This way we cover all bases.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 25, 2017)

Should I change my avi?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 25, 2017)

This Favorites game is making me want to do a edit. A Naruto Edit... The Great Mafia Game War aka FAVIIORITES. MadarAries and MarcObito with vasto as Kurama. Search your feelings you know this is accurate


----------



## Cromer (Aug 25, 2017)

You still do those edits, @Aries?


----------



## Aries (Aug 25, 2017)

Cromer said:


> You still do those edits, @Aries?



I do yes, though school has kept me pre occupied lately and haven't been inspired to bother to make any new ones.


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 25, 2017)

I cackle everytime I see DDL as joey or WPK as kiba, especially on the big screen.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 25, 2017)

Yugioh is the one true NF mafia parallel.

It's either that or WWE.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 25, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> I cackle everytime I see DDL as joey or WPK as kiba, especially on the big screen.


You're lucky Dr.Scum, to live in this time. When WolfPrinceCujo has joined Akamaru in retirement snapping at all these lively pups posting way too much. When Vasto's rage has burned to mere embers. When Santi has forgotten how to go HAM. When SoulTaker is no longer around to #SaveUs.

Never have I seen this section so full of scum and fluff. We need a new batch of heroes to counter this threat.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> You're lucky Dr.Scum, to live in this time. When WolfPrinceCujo has joined Akamaru in retirement snapping at all these lively pups posting way too much. When Vasto's rage has burned to mere embers. When Santi has forgotten how to go HAM. When SoulTaker is no longer around to #SaveUs.
> 
> Never have I seen this section so full of scum and fluff. We need a new batch of heroes to counter this threat.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 25, 2017)

*#A Lion Still Has Claws*


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 25, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> You're lucky Dr.Scum, to live in this time. When WolfPrinceCujo has joined Akamaru in retirement snapping at all these lively pups posting way too much. When Vasto's rage has burned to mere embers. When Santi has forgotten how to go HAM. When SoulTaker is no longer around to #SaveUs.
> 
> Never have I seen this section so full of scum and fluff. We need a new batch of heroes to counter this threat.


Why do you think I'm trying to murder shitposters and fluffers?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 25, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Why do you think I'm trying to murder shitposters and fluffers?


First you need to take down WW. He is a disgrace to wolves everywhere.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 25, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> First you need to take down WW. He is a disgrace to wolves everywhere.


Good luck with that.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 25, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> First you need to take down WW. He is a disgrace to wolves everywhere.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 25, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Why do you think I'm trying to murder shitposters and fluffers?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Cromer (Aug 25, 2017)

Kill 'em All, let God sort em out!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 25, 2017)

I have @God in my corner so.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I have @God in my corner so.


I thought he was in your closet ?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 25, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I thought he was in your closet ?


Closets have corners too, unless they're circular or something, but he's a cube not a circle, so.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 25, 2017)

I start typing a word in Portuguese that starts with tr and my phone suggets "trolling".

You know whose fault it is.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 25, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 25, 2017)

White Wolf is the greatest wolf poster here. He chose the right path, the path of lols over hope. WPK is a wolf who followed hope and look where that got him. still waiting for his owner platinum to save this community

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2017)

Aries said:


> White Wolf is the greatest wolf poster here. He chose the right path, the path of lols over hope. WPK is a wolf who followed hope and look where that got him. still waiting for his owner platinum to save this community



I saved this community once, and i'll save it again. Troll can never defeat hope.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 25, 2017)

I've never known of the concept of hope, so your existence is meaningless, your throne is a hollow shell of lies. Leave one Wolf alive and the Sheep will never be safe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I've never known of the concept of hope, so your existence is meaningless, your throne is a hollow shell of lies. Leave one Wolf alive and the Sheep will never be safe.



You Hot-Topic level edge is not enough to dull the pierce the shield of wide-eyed optimism I have forged in the depths of soul.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 25, 2017)

Platinum said:


> You Hot-Topic level edge is not enough to dull the pierce the shield of wide-eyed optimism I have forged in the depths of soul.


Why would my edge ever dull your shield, that is mere child's play, it'll pierce the jaded heart you hide behind ending an ancient legacy instead.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Why would my edge ever dull your shield, that is mere child's play, it'll pierce the jaded heart you hide behind ending an ancient legacy instead.



What do you know of....













*The Heart*?


The Heart of Hope is not something that can be pierced. It is not something that can bleed. It is an idea. It is a power greater than any emo ramblings can ever hope to destroy. Hope can never fall to despair. For the followers of hope know every inactifag and role-claimer can still be saved. 

Perhaps even you .


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 25, 2017)

Platinum said:


> What do you know of....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am neither inactifag nor roleclaimer, I am far beyond those trivial weaknesses, I have transcended into the ultimate divine shitposter of the realm, you will never comprehend the journey while burying your head in the sand nurturing the idea of some long expired sensation of hope that hasn't been relevant in half a decade. You will tremble at the might of the new generation as you buckle down and bend the knee.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 25, 2017)

That said it's 3am and gonna try to sleep, toodles~

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 25, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I saved this community once, and i'll save it again. Troll can never defeat hope.



It defeated me once but now troll has gotten stronger since then. So strong I'm hosting Favorites  this is my era now plat. You are your hope cronies no longer fit in this mafia landscape

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 25, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I start typing a word in Portuguese that starts with tr and my phone suggets "trolling".
> 
> You know whose fault it is.



@Aries 



Platinum said:


> I saved this community once, and i'll save it again. Troll can never defeat hope.



 And then promptly left...no one will follow you anymore...


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I am neither inactifag nor roleclaimer, I am far beyond those trivial weaknesses, I have transcended into the ultimate divine shitposter of the realm, you will never comprehend the journey while burying your head in the sand nurturing the idea of some long expired sensation of hope that hasn't been relevant in half a decade. You will tremble at the might of the new generation as you buckle down and bend the knee.



That is the beauty of hope. Once its seed has been planted, it can survive in the harshest environments; like a desert blossom waiting to bloom. I went away, and now i'm back to tend to my garden. You and your My Chemical Romance branded eye-liner cannot win against a true fighting spirit.


White Wolf said:


> That said it's 3am and gonna try to sleep, toodles~



The great and powerful transcendent needs his eight hours of beauty rest .



Aries said:


> It defeated me once but now troll has gotten stronger since then. So strong I'm hosting Favorites  this is my era now plat. You are your hope cronies no longer fit in this mafia landscape



Troll rises up when hope is gone, but it can never stand when it returns. You are forever Ganon, and I am Link.



Superman said:


> @Aries
> 
> 
> 
> And then promptly left...no one will follow you anymore...



Its all part of the heroic arc Vasto. This is my noble redemption; righting all the wrongs I left in my absence.


----------



## Legend (Aug 25, 2017)

CR, you are my friend, and I tell you this as a friend, you need a co-mod

Mafia does not need saviors of your ilk


----------



## Aries (Aug 25, 2017)

Ill reply to your message later plat but first


Legend said:


> CR, you are my friend, and I tell you this as a friend, you need a co-mod
> 
> Mafia does not need saviors of your ilk



Believe in the me that believes in you legend, it will all be worth it in the end


----------



## Tiger (Aug 25, 2017)

My allegiance is neither with Troll nor Hope.


----------



## Legend (Aug 25, 2017)

Aries said:


> Believe in the me that believes in you legend, it will all be worth it in the end


I shall my friend


----------



## Legend (Aug 25, 2017)

Law said:


> My allegiance is neither with Troll nor Hope.


There is always room for something else


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2017)

Law said:


> My allegiance is neither with Troll nor Hope.


As long as it also doesn't lie with rage, then you are fine.


----------



## Legend (Aug 25, 2017)

Order is the future


----------



## Tiger (Aug 25, 2017)

Platinum said:


> As long as it also doesn't lie with rage, then you are fine.



Rage is short-sighted.



Legend said:


> Order is the future



Order is life.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 25, 2017)

Law x Order confirmed?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 25, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Law x Order confirmed?


Dibbs on detective benson


----------



## Legend (Aug 25, 2017)

Law said:


> Order is life.


This is true


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2017)

Legend said:


> Order is the future



No. The great teachers of hope before told me the future is only apathy. Apathy is the greatest enemy of all; even troll and rage can agree.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 25, 2017)

I just started JJBA, I like it so far


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2017)

I stopped reading JJBA in part 3, because the scans looked like they were lifted from toilet paper.


----------



## Legend (Aug 25, 2017)

Platinum said:


> No. The great teachers of hope before told me the future is only apathy. Apathy is the greatest enemy of all; even troll and rage can agree.


Hope is is that of a future without action


----------



## Legend (Aug 25, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I stopped reading JJBA in part 3, because the scans looked like they were lifted from toilet paper.


Im watching it


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2017)

Legend said:


> Hope is is that of a future without action


Hope is what inspires people to action.

The bringers of hope are the great engine that turns the world.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 25, 2017)

Law said:


> Rage is short-sighted.



....shut up.



Platinum said:


> No. The great teachers of hope before told me the future is only apathy. Apathy is the greatest enemy of all; even troll and rage can agree.



 This....we can agree on.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I stopped reading JJBA in part 3, because the scans looked like they were lifted from toilet paper.


Same


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 25, 2017)

Vasto you done raging yet?  @Superman


----------



## Aries (Aug 25, 2017)

Troll is chaos, its a vital part of this universe


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 26, 2017)

Though hope is frail, it's hard to kill :


GOAT animated movie OST.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2017)

This is why hope goes on CR. I have created a proud lineage of hope, while you have never had a protege who can last. Troll consumes itself and can never flourish.


----------



## Legend (Aug 26, 2017)

There will be no hope, no chaos, no rage.

Only Order.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2017)

Legend said:


> There will be no hope, no chaos, no rage.
> 
> Only Order.



Legend, lets not act like your heart isn't a swirling maelstrom of libido and impulsiveness. You do not follow the path of order.


----------



## Aries (Aug 26, 2017)

@Platinum lets settle this once and for all. I challenge you to the first ever Host-Off Mafia Game. The Theme will be Console Wars. After we get x amount of players you and I then draft which players we want in our games . So we will have Console Wars: Xbox/PC edition hosted by you and Console Wars: PlayStation edition hosted by me. The winners of our games then enter the Console Wars- Nintendo Edition co-hosted by us. Winner takes all


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Legend, lets not act like your heart isn't a swirling maelstrom of libido and impulsiveness. You do not follow the path of order.



Doesn't mean he can't see its beauty.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 26, 2017)

Aries said:


> @Platinum lets settle this once and for all. I challenge you to the first ever Host-Off Mafia Game. The Theme will be Console Wars. After we get x amount of players you and I then draft which players we want in our games . So we will have Console Wars: Xbox/PC edition hosted by you and Console Wars: PlayStation edition hosted by me. The winners of our games then enter the Console Wars- Nintendo Edition co-hosted by us. Winner takes all


----------



## Legend (Aug 26, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Legend, lets not act like your heart isn't a swirling maelstrom of libido and impulsiveness. You do not follow the path of order.


There is a natural order to things, I have evolved


Law said:


> Doesn't mean he can't see its beauty.


Exactly


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2017)

Aries said:


> @Platinum lets settle this once and for all. I challenge you to the first ever Host-Off Mafia Game. The Theme will be Console Wars. After we get x amount of players you and I then draft which players we want in our games . So we will have Console Wars: Xbox/PC edition hosted by you and Console Wars: PlayStation edition hosted by me. The winners of our games then enter the Console Wars- Nintendo Edition co-hosted by us. Winner takes all



This is not a bad idea really. 

I assume the roles would be characters from the respective platforms?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2017)

Also, does any of you have the ability to do me a solid and make an avatar for me ?

I have a new computer and I haven't bothered putting photoshop on it.

I would be thankful/give you reps or whatever you kids like these days.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2017)

Legend said:


> There is a natural order to things, I have evolved



There is no evolution with order.

Order is stagnation incarnate; it goes hand in hand with the deadly enemy apathy.

Hope, troll, and rage are all agents of change. We can never stand for your order.


----------



## Aries (Aug 26, 2017)

Platinum said:


> This is not a bad idea really.
> 
> I assume the roles would be characters from the respective platforms?



More or less yes, you can only use that platform's characters for your game, so no Kratos for your Xbox/PC game but no Master Cheif for my game. I say we split up the Multiplatform games ala games on both Playstation and Xbox. Will be using them for my mafia, can do the same but its up to you. Indie games as Indie players. Nintendo we won't need that since it's Nintendo. are you up for it?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2017)

Aries said:


> More or less yes, you can only use that platform's characters for your game, so no Kratos for your Xbox/PC game but no Master Cheif for my game. I say we split up the Multiplatform games ala games on both Playstation and Xbox. Will be using them for my mafia, can do the same but its up to you. Indie games as Indie players. Nintendo we won't need that since it's Nintendo. are you up for it?



I'll let you have your handpick of multiplats, since I get PC as well as Xbox. I'll take whatever is left as needed.

PUBG guy with frying pan is going to be OP as fuck .

I'm up for this. I assume this would run after my lovecraft game and your DBZ 3 are finished right?


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 26, 2017)

#TeamAries
#CivilWarIsUponUs

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2017)

Meh

Reactions: Neutral 2


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> #TeamAries
> #CivilWarIsUponUs



I turn the other cheek to your beta-bitch transgressions against me .


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 26, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I turn the other cheek to your beta-bitch transgressions against me .


I still like you even if you're on the wrong side of history.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 26, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I'll let you have your handpick of multiplats, since I get PC as well as Xbox. I'll take whatever is left as needed.
> 
> PUBG guy with frying pan is going to be OP as fuck .
> 
> I'm up for this. I assume this would run after my lovecraft game and your DBZ 3 are finished right?



Are you sure want to give me such a list to choose from first? was thinking to just build suspense and draft the multiplatform games to our respected platform mafia game. but fine with me. We might need a cap size for multiplatform games. We can make a host-off civil war mafia games a thing, can't blow our load in the first edition off it. 

and yeah sounds about right to make this game. a Mafia Host Civil War. WhiteWolf I'll make sure Plat doesn't draft you into his barren wasteland of dudebro games. #TeamAries Greatness Awaits

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aries (Aug 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> #TeamAries
> #CivilWarIsUponUs



You will go down in history as the wolf who helped put a end to the hope era ever coming back. what a sight to behold

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 26, 2017)

Platinum said:


> There is no evolution with order.
> 
> Order is stagnation incarnate; it goes hand in hand with the deadly enemy apathy.
> 
> Hope, troll, and rage are all agents of change. We can never stand for your order.


Order has evolved beyond your chaotic fighting to lead us to a brighter safer tomorrow


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> #TeamAries
> #CivilWarIsUponUs


You have gone over to the dark side WW. I'm going to have to put you down, for the good of the pack.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 26, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> You have gone over to the dark side WW. I'm going to have to put you down, for the good of the pack.


Good luck, didn't work out well for last person that tried.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2017)

The foundations of mafia are trembling as alliances form...


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2017)

Aries said:


> Are you sure want to give me such a list to choose from first? was thinking to just build suspense and draft the multiplatform games to our respected platform mafia game. but fine with me. We might need a cap size for multiplatform games. We can make a host-off civil war mafia games a thing, can't blow our load in the first edition off it.
> 
> and yeah sounds about right to make this game. a Mafia Host Civil War. WhiteWolf I'll make sure Plat doesn't draft you into his barren wasteland of dudebro games. #TeamAries Greatness Awaits



If you want to draft, we can draft. I am nothing but a sportsman . I wouldn't mind giving you the top pick though. PS4 has better exclusives than Xbox alone... but with PC it's a pretty wide pool I have to choose from. 

Enjoy your weeb rpgs. I got the big boy games for the modern day millennial community.


----------



## Aries (Aug 26, 2017)

*Team Aries*-_Playstation Side:  _Games that will appear in Console Wars: Playstation edition 
God of War
Infamous
Uncharted
Gravity Rush
Resistance
ICO
Jax and Daxter
Last of Us
BloodBorne
Twisted Metal
Ratchet and Clank
Spiderman
KillZone
Little Big Planet
Sly Cooper
Horizon Zero Dawn
Nioh​
*Team Platinum*-Xbox/PC Side: Games that will appear likely in Platinum's Console Wars: Xbox/PC Edition or Console Exclusive as Phil says
Halo
Gears of War
Fable
Rare Games
Ori and the Blind Forest
Alan Wake
Crackdown​
I have the highground here plat ​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2017)

Tfw I like PC most, but PS4 is better than anything Xbox has ever done.

Law and Order can be impartial to this light squabble.

Rejoice, complainants.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2017)

Plat has Civ, League, Smite(and any other newfag moba crap), AoE, and every MMO in history. Not to mention Sims.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 26, 2017)

Okay @Platinum and @Aries which one of you would draft me to either team?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2017)

Law said:


> Plat has Civ, League, Smite(and any other newfag moba crap), AoE, and every MMO in history. Not to mention Sims.



I got Warcraft, Total War, Player Unknowns Battlegrounds, Diablo, Doom, Wolfenstein... lots of shit to choose from.

You can hate Microsoft too, but I get some good shit there. Banjo, Jetforce Gemini, Halo, Lost Odyssey, Commander Shephard (ME 1 was Xbox Exclusive).


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2017)

And if you don't think i'm going Xbox fanboy niche and picking people from Phantom Dust and Metal Wolf Chaos, you are wrong .


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 26, 2017)

@Aries don't forget the game beyond two souls aiden the spirit who follows his sister around or the game until dawn has the wendiagos. Would make great roles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 26, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I got Warcraft, Total War, Player Unknowns Battlegrounds, Diablo, Doom, Wolfenstein... lots of shit to choose from.
> 
> You can hate Microsoft too, but I get some good shit there. Banjo, Jetforce Gemini, Halo, Lost Odyssey, Commander Shephard (ME 1 was Xbox Exclusive).



Doom, Diablo and Wolfenstein have appeared in a PlayStation console. Ill give you the other ones. I got Kingdom Hearts which means I got all of Disney


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2017)

Aries said:


> Doom, Diablo and Wolfenstein have appeared in a PlayStation console. Ill give you the other ones. I got Kingdom Hearts which means I got all of Disney



Yeah, they all appear on Xbox as well. But they are pc games at heart, so I think they would fall to me naturally. KH was the one multiplat I might have fought for... but that's fine .

You gotta take Sonic The Hedgehog too in exchange


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2017)

Man, I got some great ideas running through my head.

[Early Access Open World Survival Game]

For example.

A role that starts with something shitty and useless and gets patched to have better abilities as the game go along.

You gotta pay me 30 bucks to unlock its final form though, and there will be loot boxes .


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 26, 2017)

You both have too many options for any one game. The PS1 era JRPGs alone could make a giant game. MMO's or MOBAs alone could make a giant game.

Both should focus on the strengths of their respective platforms. The JRPGs and arthouse games like Team Ico titles for Playstation. MMOs, MOBAs, strategy games and FPSs for PC/Xbox.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> You both have too many options for any one game. The PS1 era JRPGs alone could make a giant game. MMO's or MOBAs alone could make a giant game.
> 
> Both should focus on the strengths of their respective platforms. The JRPGs and arthouse games like Team Ico titles for Playstation. MMOs, MOBAs, strategy games and FPSs for PC/Xbox.



I probably won't double dip in franchises that much, but I hear you. 

But I will have Metal Wolf Chaos in this bitch. How can I pass up the president fighting terrorists in a mech suit for a mafia role?


----------



## Aries (Aug 26, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Yeah, they all appear on Xbox as well. But they are pc games at heart, so I think they would fall to me naturally. KH was the one multiplat I might have fought for... but that's fine .
> 
> You gotta take Sonic The Hedgehog too in exchange



Well one of the reasons excluded metal gear solid 4 and kingdom hearts 1 and 2 from my list is looking at them from a series perspective. If it appears in another console don't consider it exclusive and multiplatform now. Which means a option for our multiplat draft. Only included spiderman because Sony owns the rights to spiderman atm. 

Gotta first see what the cap size is first for multiplats. I'm not worried about your moba/mmo exclusive nerd options


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2017)

If Vasto signs up, he will be mod-assigned the role of zoo tycoon zoo keeper or a sim .


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2017)

Aries said:


> Well one of the reasons excluded metal gear solid 4 and kingdom hearts 1 and 2 from my list is looking at them from a series perspective. If it appears in another console don't consider it exclusive and multiplatform now. Which means a option for our multiplat draft. Only included spiderman because Sony owns the rights to spiderman atm.
> 
> Gotta first see what the cap size is first for multiplats. I'm not worried about your moba/mmo exclusive nerd options



I wouldn't have fought you for Metal Gear; I consider that pretty Sony identified... even if you can argue since it started Nintendo. KH has appeared on fucking everything from playstation to gameboy, to my smartphone. That's multiplat. 

But... i'm a man of my word and you get it. I was just going more off the 'feel'.


----------



## Legend (Aug 26, 2017)

Vasto The Indie: Superman 64


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 26, 2017)

I would like to see my boy ryo hazuki make an appearance oh wait thats dreamcast wait shenmue is going to ps4  i got the preorder


----------



## Stelios (Aug 26, 2017)

mayweather vs mcgregor today


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2017)

Stelios said:


> mayweather vs mcgregor today



I know its a big, dumb spectacle, but is anyone actually excited for this on a technical level?


----------



## Stelios (Aug 26, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I know its a big, dumb spectacle, but is anyone actually excited for this on a technical level?



no
I'm confident mcgregor will be crushed


----------



## Stelios (Aug 26, 2017)

@Trinity is Harvey treating you well ?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 26, 2017)

Console wars sounds neat


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 26, 2017)

Why are some days so hellbent on tearing you down, eh.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Why are some days so hellbent on tearing you down, eh.



If you have no bad days then how would you appreciate the good ones.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 26, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> If you have no bad days then how would you appreciate the good ones.


Don't feel like appreciating anything right now.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Why are some days so hellbent on tearing you down, eh.



Cause life is a bitch for big part of the time.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 26, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> If you have no bad days then how would you appreciate the good ones.



ain't that the truth


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 26, 2017)

also categorically 

bad days = work days
good days = days off

it is known

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 26, 2017)

Life is a meme tbh 

The quality of it is mainly based on luck

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 26, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> also categorically
> 
> bad days = work days
> good days = days off
> ...



If you hate your job that is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Don't feel like appreciating anything right now.



I said "good days" were the ones to appreciate.
Going by what you said before, today isn't one of those.

Also,





WADsworth the Wise said:


> ain't that the truth







WADsworth the Wise said:


> also categorically
> 
> bad days = work days
> good days = days off
> ...



To quote a wise man...
"ain't that the truth  ".


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 26, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> also categorically
> 
> bad days = work days
> good days = days off
> ...



Well not entirely true since i have had some of my great days while on work 

So it depends if you like your job or not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 26, 2017)

Law said:


> Rage is short-sighted.





Superman said:


> ..shut up.



^lol
-------



White Wolf said:


> Why are some days so hellbent on tearing you down, eh.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 26, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> ^lol
> -------



>bright side
There is only one side the dark side

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 26, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> >bright side
> There is only one side the  side



Fixed that for you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 26, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Fixed that for you.



Always can count on you Waffles-senpai

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 26, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I wouldn't have fought you for Metal Gear; I consider that pretty Sony identified... even if you can argue since it started Nintendo. KH has appeared on fucking everything from playstation to gameboy, to my smartphone. That's multiplat.
> 
> But... i'm a man of my word and you get it. I was just going more off the 'feel'.



Yeah but those games were spin offs. Its a PlayStation title at heart. Theirs a reason the collections have only came out for PlayStation. But alright then ill take KH, Metal Gear Solid 4, Crash bandicoot(original), spyro(original) tomb raider, final fantasy 7. All those games are associated with PlayStation more then Xbox/PC. And very well take those dudebro games.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nello (Aug 26, 2017)

I should host a game sometime


----------



## Nello (Aug 26, 2017)

I'll probably outsource the balancing though


----------



## Magic (Aug 26, 2017)

Platinum said:


> There is no evolution with order.
> 
> Order is stagnation incarnate; it goes hand in hand with the deadly enemy apathy.
> 
> Hope, troll, and rage are all agents of change. We can never stand for your order.



Isn't it all part of the order of things.
Without some semblance of order you have nothing.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2017)

Nello said:


> I'll probably outsource the balancing though



Lazy...


----------



## Aries (Aug 26, 2017)

Also I get Persona 4 and 5 in my ever growing list of games along with Final Fantasy 8, Tekken and Megaman X3-X8 

Though our cap size will likely be 50(25 each) or 60(30 each) so it won't matter in the long run since won't be able to fit the list of games we got to choose from.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Aug 26, 2017)

Superman said:


> Lazy...


Do you trust me to have enough experience to properly balance a game?


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 26, 2017)

Nello said:


> I should host a game sometime


It will be the fastest to start apparently


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 26, 2017)

Finalbeta said:


> It will be the fastest to start apparently


Most aren't starting due to favorites being ongoing and it being the biggest game of the year thus occupying most people's minds heavily.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Most aren't starting due to favorites being ongoing and it being the biggest game of the year thus occupying most people's minds heavily.



Pffffft.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 26, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Pffffft.


Well it's true.  I could host my round during faves but eh I want activity not modkills.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Well it's true.  I could host my round during faves but eh I want activity not modkills.



All I said was "Pfffft".


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 26, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> All I said was "Pfffft".


I take that as "Yeah, right. We live, breathe, eat, shit, and fuck mafia. Give more rounds now".

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I take that as "Yeah, right. We live, breathe, eat, shit, and fuck mafia. Give more rounds now".





I can dig it.
Not saying that it was what I meant, but I can dig it.


----------



## Nello (Aug 26, 2017)

Go pffft yourselves  

Don't really do it though

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 26, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I can dig it.
> Not saying that it was what I meant, but I can dig it.


Well if people want another round I can put signups today and host it as soon as it fills up. Though skeptical at it even filling before Faves ends.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Well if people want another round I can put signups today and host it as soon as it fills up.



The first part I can dig.
Not so much the second part.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 26, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> The first part I can dig.
> Not so much the second part.


What do you dig then

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> What do you dig then



A hole for me to crawl in and hibernate till retirement arrives.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 26, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> A hole for me to crawl in and hibernate till retirement arrives.


The factory you work in probably is just that, minus the hibernation.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> The factory you work in probably is just that, minus the hibernation.


But the hibernation is the important part!


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 26, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> But the hibernation is the important part!


You have boxes? Sleep behind boxes where no one will see.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You have boxes? Sleep behind boxes where no one will see.



That still involves going to work.
Not a fan of that plan.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 26, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That still involves going to work.
> Not a fan of that plan.


Just a less comfy bed, but still a bed nonetheless.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Just a less comfy bed, but still a bed nonetheless.



But that's not the part I have a problem with.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 26, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> But that's not the part I have a problem with.


Then, you're out of luck me thinks.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2017)

Nello said:


> Do you trust me to have enough experience to properly balance a game?



 By now? Yes.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Then, you're out of luck me thinks.



I could have told you that.


----------



## Magic (Aug 26, 2017)

Man faves sure inspires people to post sign ups.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 26, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I could have told you that.


You didn't though. So.. here we are.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Aug 26, 2017)

Waffles why not get a different career

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You didn't though. So.. here we are.



We're always here though.



Nello said:


> Waffles why not get a different career



Replace work with... work.

I'm not seeing the improvement.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nello (Aug 26, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> We're always here though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair point


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2017)

Platinum said:


> You can hate Microsoft too, but I get some *good shit *there. Banjo, Jetforce Gemini, Halo, Lost Odyssey, Commander Shephard (ME 1 was Xbox Exclusive).



Still waiting.

Also, I'm with WPK-- I think it would be better for all involved if it was made a bit simpler. But meh.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2017)

Also, I get to work today-- so if I have some downtime I'll get to look at that PM.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 26, 2017)

So @Superman gonna dodge my question.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 26, 2017)

@SinRaven Strand Festival
Bent je dar?


----------



## Aries (Aug 26, 2017)

Console Wars is big enough to be its own little thing in the way Clash of the hosts. What ever characters/games not used could be used for next one


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 26, 2017)

Stelios said:


> @SinRaven Strand Festival
> Bent je dar?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 26, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>



I don't know how is it possible...
In such a big place
So many ugly women together


----------



## Aries (Aug 26, 2017)

Aries said:


> *Team Aries*-_Playstation Side:  _Games that will appear in Console Wars: Playstation edition
> 1: God of War
> 2: Infamous
> 3: Uncharted
> ...



In interest of fairness we should have equal amount of game series on both sides before multiplat games/Indie games become a option for us. 20 for cap size,


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 26, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I don't know how is it possible...
> In such a big place
> So many ugly women together



That wasn't why I was laughing.
Hell.. I have no idea what this Strand Festival is. >.>


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 26, 2017)

Aries said:


> Console Wars is big enough to be its own little thing in the way Clash of the hosts. What ever characters/games not used could be used for next one


The first CotH had a good deal of video game characters. Darth Traya, Oliver and Shadar(Ni No Kuni), Sheena and Zelos, Amaterasu all just from me. Law had his OoT role. I'm sure there was more.

Focus your efforts on what really defines your side.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2017)

Vagrant Story should be on the PS side. It was groundbreaking in its time.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 26, 2017)

Crash or Spyro for PS

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 26, 2017)

>tfw there is crash already
I am blind


----------



## Stelios (Aug 26, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That wasn't why I was laughing.
> Hell.. I have no idea what this Strand Festival is. >.>




Got it. What was so funny for you ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 26, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> The first CotH had a good deal of video game characters. Darth Traya, Oliver and Shadar(Ni No Kuni), Sheena and Zelos, Amaterasu all just from me. Law had his OoT role. I'm sure there was more.
> 
> Focus your efforts on what really defines your side.



I have my list on what series will likely use for my roles. Feel satisfied with my selection so far


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 26, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> Crash or Spyro for PS


I'm probably the only guy that puts Spyro above any other PS saga, Crash included. 

I still find difficult to say which of the three is the best


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 26, 2017)

Finalbeta said:


> I'm probably the only guy that puts Spyro above any other PS saga, Crash included.
> 
> I still find difficult to say which of the three is the best



Hmm for me it's quite equal between Crash and Spyro to be honest but it's just memories from back in the ps1 days for me lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 26, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> Hmm for me it's quite equal between Crash and Spyro to be honest but it's just memories from back in the ps1 days for me lol


Well I have bought and finished the remaster for PS4. It wasn't bad like many fans said instead imo. I hope for Spyro's now...


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 26, 2017)

Aries said:


> *Team Aries*-_Playstation Side: _Games that will appear in Console Wars: Playstation edition
> God of War
> Infamous
> Uncharted
> ...



Hyped to see Playstation characters as role!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 26, 2017)

Finalbeta said:


> Well I have bought and finished the remaster for PS4. It wasn't bad like many fans said instead imo. I hope for Spyro's now...



I got quite hyped when remastered was announced and i am still thinking of grabbing ps4 next year for it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 26, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> I got quite hyped when remastered was announced and i am still thinking of grabbing ps4 next year for it


Long time ago I bought my PS3 just to play Elder Scrolls Oblivion so I can get you

I'm actually already hyped for PS5 although many other games to play will come first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 26, 2017)

Finalbeta said:


> Long time ago I bought my PS3 just to play Elder Scrolls Oblivion so I can get you
> 
> I'm actually already hyped for PS5 although many other games to play will come first



PS has some cool games so tbh having 1 around is never not a bad idea


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 26, 2017)

Hmm... right now I'd love to see Aloy (from horizon zero dawn) as role, was thinking about changing my faves submission to her, but had to keep Rin instead.

Awesome character

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 26, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Hyped to see Playstation characters as role!!



I've updated the list for that, persona, Kingdom Hearts, Final Fantasy, Metal Gear Solid, J stars Victory vs are in for my selection of games to choose from.  #Team Aries Greatness awaits

@Platinum ill give you Portal, The Witcher, Half Life and Team Fortress 2 as they are more well known in the PC then consoles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2017)

Aries said:


> I've updated the list for that, persona, Kingdom Hearts, Final Fantasy, Metal Gear Solid, J stars Victory vs are in for my selection of games to choose from.  #Team Aries Greatness awaits
> 
> @Platinum ill give you Portal, The Witcher, Half Life and Team Fortress 2 as they are more well known in the PC then consoles



I can definitely think you can replace some of those titles with better ones like Resident Evil or Grand Theft Auto or Grand Terisumue


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 26, 2017)

Btw. I have to play Jak and Daxter someday again, love the games and Jak had a great voice. His dark and white eco forms were neat too

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2017)

Tekken, Silent Hill, Soul Reaver, Rapa Parappa, etc etc...


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 26, 2017)

.... was also thinking about submitting xXDarkNationXx to faves...

..because..

Memes.

But yeah, maybe next year


----------



## Didi (Aug 26, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Got it. What was so funny for you ?




your attempt at dutch, if I had to guess


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2017)

Aries said:


> I've updated the list for that, persona, Kingdom Hearts, Final Fantasy, Metal Gear Solid, J stars Victory vs are in for my selection of games to choose from.  #Team Aries Greatness awaits
> 
> @Platinum ill give you Portal, The Witcher, Half Life and Team Fortress 2 as they are more well known in the PC then consoles



That's cool. I know you won't (cause you got basic taste ), but don't use FF 1-6 characters. Those can be used for Nintendo Mafia if needed.

Also, look at you going for all the crossover games. I don't need that shit; I don't need other fictions. I'll draw all my characters from the great franchises I have.


----------



## Aries (Aug 26, 2017)

*Team Aries*-_Playstation Side:  _Games that will appear in Console Wars: Playstation edition
1: God of War
2: Infamous
3: Uncharted
4: Gravity Rush
5: Resident Evil
6: ICO trilogy
7: Jax and Daxter
8: Crash Bandicoot
9: BloodBorne
10: Twisted Metal
11: Ratchet and Clank
12: J star Victory vs.
13: KillZone
14: Little Big Planet
15: Sly Cooper
16: Horizon Zero Dawn
17: Megaman X
18: Kingdom Hearts
19: Metal Gear Solid
20: Persona​
*Team Platinum*-Xbox/PC Side: Games that will appear likely in Platinum's Console Wars: Xbox/PC Edition or Console Exclusive as Phil says
1: Halo
2: Gears of War
3: Fable
4: Banjo Kazooie
5: Conker
6: Killer Instinct
7: Ori and the Blind Forest
8: Alan Wake
9: Crackdown
10: Mass Effect
11: Battletoads
12: Doom
13: Diablo
14: Metal Wolf Chaos
15: Quantam Break
16:
17:
18:
19:
20:

Taking off Final Fantasy as Kingdom Hearts already gives me selection of FF Characters to choose from. And Resistance because killzone already fills my dudebro quota.​


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2017)

Crash, Spyro, Ratchet and Clank, Jak and Daxter...

I will never understand the generation in front of me. These just...are not good games.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 26, 2017)

Law said:


> Crash, Spyro, Ratchet and Clank, Jak and Daxter...
> 
> I will never understand the generation in front of me. These just...are not good games.



Don't act like you're old.


----------



## Aries (Aug 26, 2017)

Platinum said:


> That's cool. I know you won't (cause you got basic taste ), but don't use FF 1-6 characters. Those can be used for Nintendo Mafia if needed.
> 
> Also, look at you going for all the crossover games. I don't need that shit; I don't need other fictions. I'll draw all my characters from the great franchises I have.



FF isn't needed, Kingdom Hearts already gives me selection to some of those characters which are the only ones that will ever need. Your edition can't afford my high quality cross over games. I got a little bit of everything running for my edition. My side will prevail.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Don't act like you're old.



I'm old enough to have never thought those titles looked good. Old enough to have played FF1 when the graphics were still considered good.

Old enough to think of you as a peer.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 26, 2017)

Law said:


> Crash, Spyro, Ratchet and Clank, Jak and Daxter...
> 
> I will never understand the generation in front of me. These just...are not good games.



Games should be entertaining, if they are entertaining = I like them.

Rayman3 is also pretty fun ... till you reach the end and have to fight the endboss 

-----
Though why don't you like those games?


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 26, 2017)

Well dunno for me Spyro and Crash have sentimental value since they were one of my favourite games back when i used to play them when i was like 5-7-8 years old

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Aug 26, 2017)

I'm old enough that I don't have to worry about my age


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> Well dunno for me Spyro and Crash have sentimental value since they were one of my favourite games back when i used to play them when i was like 5-7-8 years old



This is the reason it makes sense to have a soft spot for a game like this. And I'm saying I don't understand the appeal.

When these games came out, for me to have played them would be like you're at the age where you're frequently reading full novels, and then a series of pop up picture books come out that kids are really into.

I look at them and think...those are for toddlers. So then when people I think of as adults talk about them like they're awesome...i get confused.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 26, 2017)

The levels where you could fly as spyro and collect stuff where the best levels ever

Game was called "Spyro: Enter the Dragonfly"

Haven't played other spyro games


----------



## Nello (Aug 26, 2017)

Law you sound like the type of person who is afraid of drinking fruity drinks in public


----------



## Nello (Aug 26, 2017)

Btw Law I have some ideas for mafia setups that I want to try out and I need you to tell me if they're batshit insane and will never work or if it can work  Interested?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> .... was also thinking about submitting xXDarkNationXx to faves...
> 
> ..because..
> 
> ...



 That is not funny who told you that?



Law said:


> Crash, Spyro, Ratchet and Clank, Jak and Daxter...
> 
> I will never understand the generation in front of me. These just...are not good games.



 They have name power behind them. And we're like Pioneers behind the Playstaytion 1 and 2. 



Nello said:


> I'm old enough that I don't have to worry about my age



 I hope old enough to learn from your balancing issues from the past....Percy Jackson game....


----------



## Nello (Aug 26, 2017)

Superman said:


> That is not funny who told you that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Percy Jackson game? I've only ever co-hosted a game and I just did the vote counts


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 26, 2017)

Law said:


> This is the reason it makes sense to have a soft spot for a game like this. And I'm saying I don't understand the appeal.
> 
> When these games came out, for me to have played them would be like you're at the age where you're frequently reading full novels, and then a series of pop up picture books come out that kids are really into.
> 
> I look at them and think...those are for toddlers. So then when people I think of as adults talk about them like they're awesome...i get confused.



Dunno for me at least i like playing all types of games as long as they bring me joy no matter how they sound whether for kids or not. I mean i won't just stick to blood gore games or those with awesome story sometimes playing one of those wacky games is just fun. I mean i would still gladly spend hour or something to play Mario and won't find it a toddler game or something. 

In general games have no age value IMO at least except the other way around when it's 5-10 years old kids playing full gore games or something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 26, 2017)

I've seen that argument for people who think playstation/Xbox is better than nintendo because Nintendo is for "Kiddies". Just have a laugh and continue having fun

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 26, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> Well dunno for me Spyro and Crash have sentimental value since they were one of my favourite games back when i used to play them when i was like 5-7-8 years old


I struggled at getting all the platinum relics in Crash 3 or all the Orbs in Spyro 2 as a kid


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 26, 2017)

Superman said:


> That is not funny who told you that?



Don't remember, but it was in this thread


----------



## Stelios (Aug 26, 2017)

Didi said:


> your attempt at dutch, if I had to guess



Ben je dar of bent u dar 

I done give many shits about being grammatically correct tbh

Fuck waffles 
And grammar structure


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2017)

Aries said:


> *Team Aries*-_Playstation Side:  _Games that will appear in Console Wars: Playstation edition
> 1: God of War
> 2: Infamous
> 3: Uncharted
> ...



Lol, CR just adding games for me.

Don't pencil me in yet.

I am going to have Player Unknown's Battlegrounds, and i'm going to have Civilization in there. I....I fucking love the shit out of Civ man.

I don't have much Killer Instinct knowledge really... I only played the Rare Replay editions. I'm going to be dumb with mine; i'll probably have Blinx the Timesweeper or Voodoo Vince over franchises I haven't really played.

I haven't played Quantum Break yet either; I would replace that with Recore. I haven't played that yet either, but that's because I was waiting for them to finish the fucking game so i'll be playing it next week.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2017)

Aries said:


> I've seen that argument for people who think playstation/Xbox is better than nintendo because Nintendo is for "Kiddies". Just have a laugh and continue having fun



 Nintendo is for babies...man babies. When was their last real inovative game or new Franchise. Name anything besides Mario, Link, Samus, Star Fox, Pokemon, etc you have actually looked forward to playing on a Nintendo that was not babyish or copied or imported.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 26, 2017)

Heroes 3 is what i would suggest for PC


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 26, 2017)

Hmm... wanna play viva pinata...


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 26, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> The levels where you could fly as spyro and collect stuff where the best levels ever
> 
> Game was called "Spyro: Enter the Dragonfly"
> 
> Haven't played other spyro games


That is the most criticised chapter in all of Spyro saga, but I didn't dislike it

I enjoyed Spyro A Hero's Tail for PS2 more though


----------



## Aries (Aug 26, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Lol, CR just adding games for me.
> 
> Don't pencil me in yet.
> 
> ...



Its mostly a sketch, I'm pretty sure some of those games put in there will be no brainers for your game. Feel free to edit it and repost it. My games list is on lock atm


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 26, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> Dunno for me at least i like playing all types of games as long as they bring me joy no matter how they sound whether for kids or not. I mean i won't just stick to blood gore games or those with awesome story sometimes playing one of those wacky games is just fun. I mean i would still gladly spend hour or something to play Mario and won't find it a toddler game or something.
> 
> In general games have no age value IMO at least except the other way around when it's 5-10 years old kids playing full gore games or something.



Mario Kart was the best thing ever

I'd love to play a Mario game again


----------



## Aries (Aug 26, 2017)

Superman said:


> Nintendo is for babies...man babies. When was their last real inovative game or new Franchise. Name anything besides Mario, Link, Samus, Star Fox, Pokemon, etc you have actually looked forward to playing on a Nintendo that was not babyish or copied or imported.




Reason why Nintendo is better then its counterparts vasto.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 26, 2017)

Finalbeta said:


> That is the most criticised chapter in all of Spyro saga, but I didn't dislike it
> 
> I enjoyed Spyro A Hero's Tail for PS2 more though



That game was entertaining 10-12 years ago, so I don't mind how criticised it is, haha

I also have the Legend of Spyro, though I think I didn't play it very often ... I'm probably still somewhere at the beginning


----------



## Magic (Aug 26, 2017)

@Aries are you making a game based on sony games?


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 26, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> That game was entertaining 10-12 years ago, so I don't mind how criticised it is, haha
> 
> I also have the Legend of Spyro, though I think I didn't play it very often ... I'm probably still somewhere at the beginning


I'm a fanatic over Spyro saga so every game matters to me 

The first Spyro game for PS1 is probably the most iconic of the series due to its landscapes and sound masterpiece

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 26, 2017)

Law said:


> I'm old enough to have never thought those titles looked good. Old enough to have played FF1 when the graphics were still considered good.
> 
> Old enough to think of you as a peer.



Yet you're not old enough to understand where they're coming from it seems.



Stelios said:


> Ben je dar of bent u dar
> 
> I done give many shits about being grammatically correct tbh
> 
> ...



> dar

daar*


----------



## Aries (Aug 26, 2017)

RemChu said:


> @Aries are you making a game based on sony games?



Yes, Plat and I are doing a Hosting Civil War to end long Rivalry for the 360s time. We decided to use Console Wars as our theme. Like Pokemon games their will be 3 editions to the same game. Console Wars: PlayStation Edition hosted by me. Console Wars: Microsoft Edition hosted by Platinum. Finally we end it with a Nintendo edition with plat and I as co hosts. Another thing is once we get x amount of players plat and I will draft which player will be in our games


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 26, 2017)

Superman said:


> Nintendo is for babies...man babies. When was their last real inovative game or new Franchise. Name anything besides Mario, Link, Samus, Star Fox, Pokemon, etc you have actually looked forward to playing on a Nintendo that was not babyish or copied or imported.



Btw. I enjoyed playing Animal Crossing:Wild World and Harvest Moon on Nintendo


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 26, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Mario Kart was the best thing ever
> 
> I'd love to play a Mario game again



> was

Why the past tense ?
Did the latest one suck or something ?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 26, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Btw. I enjoyed playing Animal Crossing:Wild World and Harvest Moon on Nintendo



Quality taste.


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 26, 2017)

I'm the JRPG type. Nintendo means Dragon Quest to me


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 26, 2017)

Finalbeta said:


> I'm a fanatic over Spyro saga so every game matters to me
> 
> The first Spyro game for PS1 is probably the most iconic of the series due to its landscapes and sound masterpiece



And I'm probably an assassin's creed fanatic, though not every game is awesome, heh

I only remember tomb raider and some kinda crocs game from PS1...was mostly watching my cousin play, lol. Never had a ps1


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 26, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> And I'm probably an assassin's creed fanatic, though not every game is awesome, heh
> 
> I only remember tomb raider and some kinda crocs game from PS1...was mostly watching my cousin play, lol. Never had a ps1


I also remember Bugs Bunny Lost in Time, Pac-Man World and MediEvil

Those were amazing games :Q____


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 26, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > was
> 
> Why the past tense ?
> Did the latest one suck or something ?



The last time I played a Mario game was on my Nintendo... which I haven't used since 5+ years. It's broken + charger is also broken ... back then i left it at my grandma's house for a few years and idek what my cousins were doing with it.


----------



## Didi (Aug 26, 2017)

Mario Kart hasn't been good since Mario Kart DS, that was the last good one


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2017)

Superman said:


> Nintendo is for babies...man babies. When was their last real inovative game or new Franchise. Name anything besides Mario, Link, Samus, Star Fox, Pokemon, etc you have actually looked forward to playing on a Nintendo that was not babyish or copied or imported.



Heard about this thing called Splatoon you knob?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 26, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> The last time I played a Mario game was on my Nintendo... which I haven't used since 5+ years. It's broken + charger is also broken ... back then i left it at my grandma's house for a few years and idek what my cousins were doing with it.



I see. 



Didi said:


> Mario Kart hasn't been good since Mario Kart DS, that was the last good one



I'm guessing nostalgia blinds me from the truth.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2017)

Also @Aries

If I was going to make a suggestion for you... Danganronpa fits the mafia aesthetic to a T. I would put that in your list of games.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 26, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Quality taste.



I think the music in Animal Crossing was pretty good and .... I wanna play that game


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2017)

Didi said:


> Mario Kart hasn't been good since Mario Kart DS, that was the last good one



Mario Kart 8 is awesome.


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 26, 2017)

Crash Team Racing is the best one ever


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2017)

Finalbeta said:


> Crash Team Racing is the best one ever



Odd way to spell Diddy Kong Racing


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 26, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Odd way to spell Diddy Kong Racing


CTR even has platinum relics


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 26, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I think the music in Animal Crossing was pretty good and .... I wanna play that game



You're making me sad with your sadness. 



Platinum said:


> Mario Kart 8 is awesome.



At least I'm not alone in this. 



Finalbeta said:


> Crash Team Racing is the best one ever





Platinum said:


> Odd way to spell Diddy Kong Racing



Mario Kart clones suck by default.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 26, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Don't resist the temptation. Come to the darkpink side.



Mufia is taking so much time.... but I wanna play a princess


----------



## Didi (Aug 26, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Mario Kart 8 is awesome.




okay I haven't played that one yet lol

but Wii and 7 were garbage


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2017)

>TFW you are the only person in your entire family and friend circle who could actually defeat the final Wizpig race


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2017)

Didi said:


> okay I haven't played that one yet lol
> 
> but Wii and 7 were garbage



Yes, they were. 8 redeems the franchise.


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 26, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You're making me sad with your sadness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didi kong racing is atually good though. Turtle4life.


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 26, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Mufia is taking so much time.... but I wanna play a princess


You mean that one mafia game made by Psychic?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 26, 2017)

Finalbeta said:


> You mean that one mafia game made by Psychic?



Yes ~

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 26, 2017)

Didi said:


> okay I haven't played that one yet lol
> 
> but Wii and 7 were garbage





Which one is 7 ? 
Last one I played was the Wii one.
Even had that steering wheel thing.
Good times were had.


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 26, 2017)

Platinum said:


> >TFW you are the only person in your entire family and friend circle who could actually defeat the final Wizpig race


Will have to check how far we got (still have my copy and my N64) but I remember one boss race me and brother couldn't beat for the longest time than my brother decided to randomly try it again and failed several times and than I was like can I try and actually beat it first try after not playing it for years. Felt so good. Now if only I could beat stupid bowser in Mario golf.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 26, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Didi kong racing is atually good though. Turtle4life.



Don't do this to me, nfc.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 26, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You're making me sad with your sadness.



I wish my Nintendo would be fine so I could check how much changed in that game 

I bet even Law would enjoy Animal Crossing


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 26, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I wish my Nintendo would be fine so I could check how much changed in that game
> 
> I bet even Law would enjoy Animal Crossing



You're making me want to check my town(s), but I'm far too lazy to go through all that effort.
Not to mention I'd be spending days picking all the weeds....


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 26, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Don't do this to me, nfc.


I like didi kong racing though as it actually had flying, cars and hovercraft.  Mario kart is still awesome but I can't hate didi kong racing.



nfcnorth said:


> Will have to check how far we got (still have my copy and my N64) but I remember one boss race me and brother couldn't beat for the longest time than my brother decided to randomly try it again and failed several times and than I was like can I try and actually beat it first try after not playing it for years. Felt so good. Now if only I could beat stupid bowser in Mario golf.


also for reference it was one of the races with the dragon.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2017)

Yeah, hard pass.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 26, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You're making me want to check my town(s), but I'm far too lazy to go through all that effort.
> Not to mention I'd be spending days picking all the weeds....



Had only one town with pretty much everything, but still had to finish collecting some stuff, wasnt much left i guess 
Picking the weeds was so annoying... did time-travel a lot and spent most of the time picking the weeds afterwards


----------



## Aries (Aug 26, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Also @Aries
> 
> If I was going to make a suggestion for you... Danganronpa fits the mafia aesthetic to a T. I would put that in your list of games.



Haven't played the game series yet


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 26, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> I like didi kong racing though as it actually had flying, cars and hovercraft.  Mario kart is still awesome but I can't hate didi kong racing.



Fine. 



Underworld Broker said:


> Had only one town with pretty much everything, but still had to finish collecting some stuff, wasnt much left i guess
> Picking the weeds was so annoying... did time-travel a lot and spent most of the time picking the weeds afterwards



Well.. I have the game on several systems which means more towns to check. >.>

Damn all that weed though.
Ruining my beautiful towns.


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 26, 2017)

There's only one monkey that matters and it's Rilla Roo


----------



## Nello (Aug 26, 2017)

I haven't had a nintendo since the 64 and you guys are making me jelly  Split screen super smash bros, mario kart and goldeneye was THE BOMB and I can only imagine how fun it would be with alcohol involved

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2017)

Aries said:


> Haven't played the game series yet



You should one day. It's like Phoenix Wright, but even more anime.

I think the message of hope always defeating chaos will resonate really well with you too .


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 26, 2017)

Danganronpa 1 was fun 
>tfw i been stalling Danganronpa 2 for half a year now
I should finish that game already


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> Danganronpa 1 was fun
> >tfw i been stalling Danganronpa 2 for half a year now
> I should finish that game already



2 is even better than 1 imo. 

I dug the cast way more, and the twist in that game is really well done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 26, 2017)

@Law : Crash is a fun platformer...can't see how you can make a novel to picture book comparison when games have value for actual you know, gameplay.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Don't remember, but it was in this thread







Aries said:


> Reason why Nintendo is better then its counterparts vasto.



 Yeah the same people that can not meet demand for an old system that does not even play all of it's games...and consoles who have been selling worst and worst...



Underworld Broker said:


> Btw. I enjoyed playing Animal Crossing:Wild World and Harvest Moon on Nintendo



 Never played Animal Crossing and Harvest Moon was coo.



Platinum said:


> Heard about this thing called Splatoon you knob?



 I thought I said not stolen or copied you bum.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 26, 2017)

Platinum said:


> 2 is even better than 1 imo.
> 
> I dug the cast way more, and the twist in that game is really well done.



Aye gonna finish soon when i find some free time for games


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 26, 2017)

Animatronic T-Rex robots are the bests

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2017)

Superman said:


> I thought I said not stolen or copied you bum.



It ain't stolen or copied, stop being dense vasto. The turf war concept is pretty unique for a shooter, as is the emphasis for killing the other team not even being a priority.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> @Law : Crash is a fun platformer...can't see how you can make a novel to picture book comparison when games have value for actual you know, gameplay.



Watched my kid brother play it for hours and hours. Couldn't keep my attention for more than 30 seconds at a time. Seemed like the same level a thousand times.

Picture book.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2017)

But so was Mario Bros, and I enjoyed that as a kid. There's a time and place for all types of games. I am just too old to have gone through a Crash Bandicoot phase.

I had Atari before it was obsolete. I'm certainly not saying "only new games with cool graphics are worth talking about". I also stopped watching kids cartoons like Teddy Ruxpin and Gummy Bears and Tale Spin when I got 'too old for them' naturally. But I'd enjoy making roles out of some of those old shows.


----------



## Didi (Aug 26, 2017)

Crash is trash

honestly bad games
fixed perspective 3d platforming with terrible depth perception lol

It's just it was pushed hard because the PS1 needed something to try and compete against mario


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2017)

Didi said:


> Crash is trash
> 
> honestly bad games
> fixed perspective 3d platforming with terrible depth perception lol
> ...



I'm not the only one.


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 26, 2017)

All Hail Spyro tbh


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 26, 2017)

Law said:


> Watched my kid brother play it for hours and hours. Couldn't keep my attention for more than 30 seconds at a time. Seemed like the same level a thousand times.
> 
> Picture book.



Gotta agree on that, crash was boring


----------



## Nello (Aug 26, 2017)

Law said:


> But so was Mario Bros, and I enjoyed that as a kid. There's a time and place for all types of games. I am just too old to have gone through a Crash Bandicoot phase.
> 
> I had Atari before it was obsolete. I'm certainly not saying "only new games with cool graphics are worth talking about". I also stopped watching kids cartoons like Teddy Ruxpin and Gummy Bears and Tale Spin when I got 'too old for them' naturally. But I'd enjoy making roles out of some of those old shows.


Strategy games, my dude


----------



## Nello (Aug 26, 2017)

Superman said:


> I thought I said not stolen or copied you bum.


Nintendo pioneered ai technology


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 26, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Gotta agree on that, crash was boring


There are only few challenges in Crash and these can only be found in Crash 2. Anything else is just easy if you play it as an adult


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 26, 2017)

... what's the name of that anime


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2017)

I was playing FF1-4, Phantasy Star IV(Sega), Breath of Fire, Chrono Trigger, NHL95/98 (lol), Dark Wizard (segaCD) multiple hours per day-- my favorite game to this day. Grades 5 to 9.

Tactics was #2, but it was a couple years later.

Tactical and strategic RPG games were my entire junior high experience.

High school was football and getting laid. Then MMOs took over, as well as mafia soon after. 15+ years ago.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 26, 2017)

I'm not even really a platformer kind of guy, none would be in my top 50 or even maybe `100. My top ten is almost all RPGs(FFVI, Mass Effect 1, Dragon Age Origins), action adventure(Zelda, Okami) or artsy games(all three Team Ico games are in there).


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2017)

You are either a crash person or you aren't... i'm not .

Spyro was way better; this is beyond doubt.

My top ten is some nebulous mix of Halo, strategy games, Nintendo, and weirdo JRPGs.


----------



## Didi (Aug 26, 2017)

My top ten is Zelda games, JRPGs, old school Point and Click adventures and strategy games


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2017)

Halo: Combat Evolved
The World Ends With You
Final Fantasy IV
Fire Emblem (Sacred Stones or Awakening)
Disgaea 4
Assassin's Creed 2
Pokemon Platinum
Civilization 4
Rome: Total War
Legend of Zelda: Breath of The Wild

Something like that. I would have to think about it more.


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 26, 2017)

Final Fantasy XII is the GOAT

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 26, 2017)

Superman said:


> Nintendo is for babies...man babies. When was their last real inovative game or new Franchise. Name anything besides Mario,* Link*, Samus, Star Fox, Pokemon, etc you have actually looked forward to playing on a Nintendo that was not babyish or copied or imported.


The switch, splatoon, Arms, they always innovate on their established franchises and make quality games. 

but ya its usually more relaxing games.


----------



## Didi (Aug 26, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Halo: Combat Evolved
> The World Ends With You
> Final Fantasy IV
> Fire Emblem (Sacred Stones or Awakening)
> ...




Zelda: Majora's Mask
Monkey Island 2 (or 3, I can never choose, both so great)
Ace Attorney: T&T (or AAI:2, both glorious)
Skies of Arcadia
Baten Kaitos: Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean
Civ 5
Dark Souls
La-Mulana
Binding of Isaac (Rebirth)
Okami


Limited myself to 1 game per series or it would look quite different, not 100% sure about the last two, rest are all definitely on there, not necessarily in order

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 26, 2017)

My favorite series in no particular order:
Fire emblem (think I like awakening the best)
Mass Effect 
Sid Meyer's Civilization (think I like 5 the best but 6 is pretty good)
Sly Cooper
Legend of Zelda (don't have a switch so no spoilers for Breath of the wild please)
Persona
Dragon Age
Star Wars Knights of the old republic (still need to beat 2)
Halo (haven't played anything on the xbox one since I don't have an xbox one)
Pokemon (gen 3 remakes is probably my favorite one so far)
fallout (specially new vegas and 3)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 26, 2017)

Didi said:


> Zelda: Majora's Mask
> Monkey Island 2 (or 3, I can never choose, both so great)
> Ace Attorney: T&T (or AAI:2, both glorious)
> Skies of Arcadia
> ...


Need to play Skies of Arcadia...I still own a GameCube but the price is probably too high. Baiten Kaitos as well. Need to buy the mods for Civ V and play it...but I'm scared of how addicted I could get.

1. Majora's Mask
2. The Last Guardian 
3. Ico
4. FFVI
5. Link's Awakening 
6. Dragon Age Origins
7. Mass Effect 1
8. Okami
9. Civilization II
10. Shadow of the Colossus
11. Silent Hill 2
12. Resident Evil 4
13. REmake
14. Super Smash Bros. Melee
15. Pikmin

The highest rated Halo for me would be Reach, somewhere in the bottom half of my top 30.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 26, 2017)

I need to figure out where to put KOTOR II. That game is amazing and clearly superior to its predecessor, Obsidian da gods. Darth Traya is the best character in the Star Wars universe.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2017)

>Having Majora's Mask over OoT

Ah, I see you're men of culture as well.

It was my number 1 forever, but BOTW is probably one of the 3 best games ever made.


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 26, 2017)

No one mentioned Tales Of or even TES so far


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 26, 2017)

Haven't finished BotW yet. Been busy...then procrastinating...then my friend borrowed it...

I'm big on unique storytelling and characters. This is what makes MM near unbeatable at the top. TLG came very close though.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 26, 2017)

Finalbeta said:


> No one mentioned Tales Of or even TES so far


Tales of Symphonia and Tales of Vesperia are great games, just not top 10-15 worthy.

TES games have their appeal but lack heart, at least Oblivion and Skyrim do. Heard Morrowind is the best in the ways that matter to me...will wait for Skywind.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2017)

Finalbeta said:


> No one mentioned Tales Of or even TES so far



Not a big tales guy, and while I love Fallout and Skyrim, BOTW is just everything they tried to do but better.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Aug 26, 2017)

Platinum said:


> >Having Majora's Mask over OoT
> 
> Ah, I see you're men of culture as well.
> 
> It was my number 1 forever, but BOTW is probably one of the 3 best games ever made.




BotW would be in my top 10 if I didn't do 1 game per series, fucking masterpiece



Finalbeta said:


> No one mentioned Tales Of or even TES so far



Tales of Symphonia is one of the games I was debating on putting in my top 10
it's close, I love it, but it just lost out



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Need to play Skies of Arcadia...I still own a GameCube but the price is probably too high. Baiten Kaitos as well. Need to buy the mods for Civ V and play it...but I'm scared of how addicted I could get.
> 
> 1. Majora's Mask
> 2. The Last Guardian
> ...



I originally borrowed SoA from a friend, then years later when I wanted to replay I finally got it for myself off of Ebay, was about a normal games price iirc, about 40 euros

Baten Kaitos I got in a store, fun story, I was going there to buy Four Swords Adventures but then I saw this and I idk what it was about the boxart and the description of the game on it but it just seemed super interesting to me, so I just went fuck it and bought it instead and I never regretted it, I've poured like 600 hours in this game, it's so good

Civ V is the only game I've played more, but (even though I have loads of hours in it without them) it really needs the expansions to be a truly good game. Civ 5 with G&K and BNW tho is fucking amazing. 
And it has some amazing mods, most prominently Vox Populi, highly recommend that

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2017)

Finalbeta said:


> No one mentioned Tales Of or even TES so far



Tales games are my wife's favorites.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 26, 2017)

Favorite game ever is Paper Mario.

Doubt anything will ever come close.

It's as fun and as epic as a mario game can be.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2017)

Platinum said:


> It ain't stolen or copied, stop being dense vasto. The turf war concept is pretty unique for a shooter, as is the emphasis for killing the other team not even being a priority.





 It is not new...I just can not think of the game.



Nello said:


> Nintendo pioneered ai technology



 Who told you that lie?



Underworld Broker said:


> ... what's the name of that anime



 I....have no idea.



RemChu said:


> The switch, splatoon, Arms, they always innovate on their established franchises and make quality games.
> 
> but ya its usually more relaxing games.



 Stop drinking crappy Kool-Aid.


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 26, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Favorite game ever is Paper Mario.
> 
> Doubt anything will ever come close.
> 
> It's as fun and as epic as a mario game can be.


yeah that is a really good game. Still like to go back to it now and again. Lady Bow is my favorite partner.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 26, 2017)

The phase should be starting I believe...


----------



## Savage (Aug 27, 2017)

My favorite game is life

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 27, 2017)

The Hitman's Bodyguard was awesome.


----------



## Legend (Aug 27, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> The phase should be starting I believe...


Should be, oh my sweet summer child

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Savage (Aug 27, 2017)

Law said:


> The Hitman's Bodyguard was awesome.


That's good to hear. Sam L is one of my fav actors


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

@Mr. Waffles


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Mr. Waffles



Why you tagging me for that lol.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

@Mr. Waffles you are getting kind of old, don't want you to miss it.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Mr. Waffles you are getting kind of old, don't want you to miss it.



The only thing I'm missing so far is the point.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

hey do you guys wanna see the eclipse I got good footage of it..


----------



## Shizune (Aug 27, 2017)

Now bitch...

When I tell you I'm getting my LIFE...


----------



## Shizune (Aug 27, 2017)

Not ONE rapper in this industry has a better flow!


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

I can find plenty of rappers that would shit on Nicki. LMAO


----------



## Shizune (Aug 27, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I can find plenty of rappers that would shit on Nicki. LMAO



Then post them BITCH! You REALLY gonna hear this shit and name an active rapper that's got better flow?




I'm telling you NOBODY is touching this right now.

Reactions: Ningen 2


----------



## Shizune (Aug 27, 2017)

And remember we're talking FLOW here. If you listen to those verses, the way she switches her flow up but still always flows perfectly is just insane. Nobody else has that level of versatility and polish.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

Dude, Nicki can't even complete with Eminem. Let alone plenty of people underground can shit on her.  She nice, but to imply her bars are the benchmark is insane. But, that is my opinion. 

Shit, Wayne who fucking signed her could shit on her.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

Plenty of people have the ability to switch their flow mid-bar. It's an ability that alot have. At the end of the day I'm far more impressed with people who can freestyle. Her shit is all written. She can not go off the dome.


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Btw. I have to play Jak and Daxter someday again, love the games and Jak had a great voice. His dark and white eco forms were neat too



Yes 

I want to plat the precursor legacy for the various ecos. Jak 3 gives you 12 fucking guns

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Aug 27, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Dude, Nicki can't even complete with Eminem. Let alone plenty of people underground can shit on her.  She nice, but to imply her bars are the benchmark is insane. But, that is my opinion.
> 
> Shit, Wayne who fucking signed her could shit on her.



Oooookay so what we're NOT gonna do is ignore everything I had JUST posted as if I hadn't posted it!

FORST of all, Nicki already HAS a 7 year old song with Eminem which, to my memory people said she had the better verses on. Either way I don't care because the song served its purpose as a mic-dropping Lil Kim diss.

Nicki also has PLENTY of songs with Wayne where she has the better verses. Obviously this is all subjective but when I tell you the consensus is that Weezy fell off a cliff years ago and Nicki has been stealing his shine for years, I'm not lying.


I mean, she's on this song for like 30 seconds and she stole the show from him.

Reactions: Ningen 2


----------



## Shizune (Aug 27, 2017)

Like, Nicki will literally use 4 different flows on one song and sound flawless doing it. That's TALENT.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm not gonna waste my time. And, no it didn't die years ago. What rock are you living under? We are gonna stop the conversation right there. We understand you love you some Nicki, We get it. But, she doesn't have the best "flow, bars nor can freestyle."

And that's the thing, she is commercial. That is the truth. And, she doesn't write her own shit.



I'm just gonna have to politely disagree with you on your views. But, yeah not gonna have this conversation with someone who only believes commercial rappers or mainstream for that matter only count. I respect your view but don't disgrace rap with saying she can't be fucked with.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

Not really.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

Just to shit on you with one freestyle that I rather listen to and likely anybody would and then I'll tell you go run along and listen to the Pink Print some more. 

And never seen her ass on this show freestyling. You have to have _*bars*_ and sway don't pull no punches and will tell your ass if you shitty. And has been on record saying if you ain't coming up here prepared to rap you might as well not come. Wonder why Nicki never came up there. 

 

Art of freestyle is dead my ass.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 27, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I'm not gonna waste my time. And, no it didn't die years ago. What rock are you living under? We are gonna stop the conversation right there. We understand you love you some Nicki, We get it. But, she doesn't have the best "flow, bars nor can freestyle."
> 
> And that's the thing, she is commercial. That is the truth. And, she doesn't write her own shit.
> 
> ...



Okay you ugly little bitch you should have stayed the FUCK out of this thread where we left you because you just TRIED IT BITCH!

Let's pull around some chairs because CLASS IS IN SESSION TODAY LADIES!

First of all little bitch, I'M STILL LOOKING FOR THOSE TONS OF EASILY ACQUIRED EXAMPLES YOU SPOKE OF!



I don't know what type of bum bitch runs in talking with their chest about how they're gonna post this and that and then refuse to post some shit 'cause it's a "waste of time." Proving me wrong clearly isn't a waste of time because you are sending me PARAGRAPHS, you just can't back it up with that PROOF you HAD spoken of.

I dunno WHAT kind of insult you think "commercial" is, but all it means is that Nicki considers rapping her CAREER and constantly seeks to increase the amount of money she can charge for a feature. In other words, it means she's trying to build a commercially viable BRAND. There's nothing wrong with that, especially when she raps about how she's paying for her extended family to move out of Trinidad and go to college in the United States.

_New dream house for mommy
Keep 'Caiah in Armani
Putting my nieces through college
This for Kellise and Imani_

That's THAT on THAT. Now let's address the PROBLEM, which is your dumb ass thinking you're gonna sit here and say she doesn't write her own lyrics. Because you can say a LOT of things about Nicki Minaj, but one indisputable fact is that she writes her own lyrics however stupid they may be. 


I wouldn't expect you to know ANY of this because you are CLEARLY running off WAY out of your element, but Nicki and her alleged ghostwriter and ex-fiancee Safaree got their start in a rap group in New York. Here's one of their groupmates proving Safaree was the one who couldn't rap which is why Nicki got a deal and he didn't, and recounting stories of times labels or producers tried to give Nicki a verse and she refused because she was offended at the idea.

Just for funsies, here's a bonus video of Nicki WRITING that collaboration with Eminem you mentioned earlier!


You bums did this to Kim in 2003 but you're NOT gonna do it to Nicki in 2017. I don't understand how you can spend one minute insulting their lyrics, and the next say they're too stupid to even write those stupid lyrics.

And by the way, don't come around to ANY modern hip hop discussion talking about freestyling, because NOBODY CARES ABOUT THAT ANYMORE. Almost every single freestyle since the year 2010 has been prewritten, cypher have COMPLETELY changed to be considered pre-written by STANDARD now. There is not ONE single new mainstream rapper who is known for freestyling. In fact, nearly every single mainstream rapper has been caught lying about freestyling and nobody cared! At least Nicki is honest that she prefers to write songs rather than freestyle.

I hate when a non-rap listening ass bitch gets out of pocket...


----------



## Shizune (Aug 27, 2017)

I KNOW THIS DUMB BITCH DIDN'T JUST SAY HE'S GONNA SHIT ON ME AND THEN EXPOSE HIMSELF FOR THINKING SWAY IN THE MORNING FREESTYLES AREN'T PREWRITTEN! 



Grandpa Uchiha said:


> And never seen her ass on this show freestyling. You have to have _*bars*_ and sway don't pull no punches and will tell your ass if you shitty.



Rion you just exposed yourself for exactly how uninformed you are! Bitch fucking IGGY AZALEA AND LIL DEBBIE HAVE FREESTYLED ON THAT SHOW, SWAY DIDN'T ROAST EITHER OF THEM AND BOTH OF THEIR "FREESTYLES" TURNED OUT TO BE UNRELEASED TRACKS FROM THEIR UPCOMING ALBUM! Sway is one of the most infamously discredited "freestyling" platforms in the industry to the point where everyone in the know assumes anything on that show was pre-written!

And I'm not even gonna WATCH that bum ass freestyle because you had the NERVE to link Lil Dicky as a shining example of talent. An EMBARRASSMENT Rion. An uninformed ass bitch.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 27, 2017)

And YES bitch I am heated, I am ANGRY, because we're talking about a queen and a living legend now and you think you're gonna insult me and tarnish HER legacy?


----------



## Shizune (Aug 27, 2017)

But bitch, can you IMAGINE posting a LIL DICKY freestyle from SWAY IN THE MORNING and saying you have to have BARS to be on that show? Lil Dicky is literally a borderline parody artist who is even more commercially driven than Nicki is, and Iggy Azalea of all people was on that show spitting pre-written lyrics and nobody cared. 

You need to sign out Rion, that was a cringe.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

​


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Shizune (Aug 27, 2017)

I knew your dumb ass wasn't even gonna be able to respond. Take your uninformed ass opinions out of this thread Rion, you're such an annoyance. Wanna pop off at the mouth with your hateful ass opinions and won't even read other people's posts headass.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 27, 2017)

Talking about, "freestyling isn't dead" because apparently nobody told him that Sway got exposed years ago for putting on fake freestyles. A FRAUD.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

You done spewing your bullshit?

 

it's getting really old. Again, we get it, you like Nicki. But, she is subpar at best. And, don't you disrespect rap by saying any of the shit you are saying. You need to sign out, take that Nicki shit and throw it out the window. Computer and all.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

I tried to give your ugly ass a politely disagree but you had to open your pie hole so I shut it for you.

 

I'm not the mad one here: _you are._


----------



## Shizune (Aug 27, 2017)

AND OUR DUMB ASS NEEDS TO ACTUALLY READ MY POSTS AND ANSWER ANYTHING I SAID RION! This is why nobody motherfucking likes you. You're one of the most obstinate, thickheaded and incompetent fucking people on this website. I don't play about Nicki, you said a bunch of easily disprovable and ignorant things and now you're literally repeating yourself and pretending like I didn't respond. It's embarrassing for you.

And that's why you need to watch your mouth, because some people really are crazy about certain things and you will get dragged and you will look stupid.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

And, no we don't care what Nicki is doing.* You do. 

I am also not on here shouting the bullshit you are either. *


----------



## Shizune (Aug 27, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I tried to give your ugly ass a politely disagree but you had to open your pie hole so I shut it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the mad one here: _you are._



Bitch I already SAID I was mad, and I will take MAD over looking like a fucking idiot every fucking day you stupid ass bitch! The only mouth that's shut here is YOURS when I ask for those EXAMPLES you promised earlier and reneged on, or when I ask for a RESPONSE to anything I said.

I'm done quoting you. No point in further pointing out how fucking stupid you are when everyone else in this thread has said the same thing multiple times over. You don't have a good reputation for me to trash.

You can stay rocking with your fake Lil Dicky freestyles on Sway In The Morning. Meanwhile Nicki is releasing one of the most anticipated albums of the year this fall. You'll probably see me post it here but let's face it, you'll see her everywhere else too because she's a SMASH SUCCESS BITCH! No freestyles needed!


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

I proved it with one video:

*Next.

*


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

*

I'm not gonna debate with someone who thinks Nicki is the best lyricist. That is stupid in of itself to anyone who is a real hip hop head. 
*
Just stop.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 27, 2017)

Like he literally said freestyles are still the benchmark of a good rapper and linked a Lil Dicky freestyle on Sway In The Morning as proof, because he didn't know:

1. Lil Dicky is a borderline parody artist.
2. Sway freestyles have been pre-written for YEARS.

And he can't even acknowledge I proved him wrong on that. He literally just dropped the subject completely as if we never discussed it can continued repeating what he's been saying from the beginning.

This is no kind of argument, this is a closeminded bum bitch with his fingers in his ears shouting his opinions and pretending there's nobody around him. A crazy ass, dumb ass bitch.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 27, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> *I'm not gonna debate with someone who thinks Nicki is the best lyricist. That is stupid in of itself to anyone who is a real hip hop head.*





Nitty Scott said:


> Not ONE rapper in this industry has a better flow!





Nitty Scott said:


> You REALLY gonna hear this shit and name an active rapper that's got better flow





Nitty Scott said:


> And remember we're talking FLOW here. If you listen to those verses, the way she switches her flow up but still always flows perfectly is just insane. Nobody else has that level of versatility and polish.



Non reading comprehension ass bitch

Embarrassing yourself ass bitch


----------



## Shizune (Aug 27, 2017)

Now I'm done quoting you for real though. You're cancelled from my NF viewing experience.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

Kappa


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

Kappa


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Aug 27, 2017)

Lord I honestly wanna just use my shoe and beat his ass right now


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

You need to use that shoe and destroy all that Nicki shit and delete that ugly ass avatar and unplug your computer.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 27, 2017)

Wanna talk about my avatar but has that cringey ass set looking like a 12 year old weeb


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

Why that bitch look like one of them treasure trolls you find in old women's living rooms?


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Shizune (Aug 27, 2017)

And what the fuck do you look like bitch?! Where the picture at?! You're LAUGHABLE tryna make some petty ass insult about her appearances, you must really be 12 with your Dragonball set headass. Who the fuck even wants your immature ass back in this thread? Name me one person in here who fucks with you?

I already KNOW Nicki looks WAY fucking better than you and your shook ass won't post a picture because that would just prove my point that YOU'RE the ugly ass bitch here.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 27, 2017)

No you know what I am too heated. I'm letting this go and signing out. Your dumb ass can have the last word since you wanna get to the low point of saying Nicki looks like a troll. Like this whole thread doesn't know she looks infinitely better than you. If she's a troll what the fuck are you bitch? Post a picture or shut up. Goodnight.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

Well nice to know Nicki has some "Stan's" in her fanbase. She does look like a treasure troll in that damn gif you are using, open your fucking eyes. Why don't you use Google and pull up an image of it. Here, I'll do it for you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

Saids no one is fucking with Nicki in rap<Disrespect rap as a whole.

Tries to disagree with respect, gets insulted.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

Everyone knows she looks better than me? 



Uh, Ok?


----------



## Shizune (Aug 27, 2017)

FOR THE FOURTH FUCKING TIME YOU STUPID BITCH, FLOW. I SAID FLOW. THIS WAS A CONVERSATION ABOUT FLOW. NOT RAPPING. NOT LYRICISM. NOT FREESTYLING. NOT WHATEVER THE FUCK ELSE YOUR FAT UGLY ASS WON'T SHUT THE FUCK UP ABOUT. IT WAS FLOW. I AM NOT TELLING YOU AGAIN. THIS IS THE FOURTH TIME. YOU CANNOT BE THIS FUCKING STUPID.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 27, 2017)

wjkwjwkjwkjwk

no I'm out FOR REAL I will NOT be bound here because Rion is an idiot


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 27, 2017)

I don't care about whole arguments just gonna point the animu ava and sig.

This is animu forum and we are mainly people watching animu and manga so having animu set doesnt make you look less mature in any possible way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

She is shitty bro, that's what it boils down to. You like her and I think she shitty as fuck? Get your head out of your ass and log off or shut up. That's your opinion and this is mine.

She can never touch an Eminem, DMX, Jay-Z, 2Pac, Biggie, Lil Wayne, Big L and that is just scratching the surface. Her ass wouldn't even been discovered if it wasn't for Gucci Mane to begin with and she wouldn't be anywhere if Wayne didn't sign her. The keyword here is _*opinion. *_You have yours and I have mine. Now go run along before I embarrass you with facts.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

And as far as my avatar, mine looks better than that treasure troll who looks like she has to take a shit. You wanna level insults you talking to the king of em baby. 

No need to resort to that. I just said respect hip hop. Period.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

And...._moving along to something more important!

_


----------



## Shizune (Aug 27, 2017)

Rion it's so infuriating you have the nerve to threaten to "embarrass me with facts" when this whole conversation started because you made a bunch of untrue claims about Nicki that I proved wrong, and you refused to even quote anything I said because it was a waste of your time. In fact I've been ASKING you to post the "facts" and "proof" you promised from the beginning, but you word for word said that would be a waste of your time.

I was the one who posted facts and evidence, NOT you. You ignored ALL of that and said it was a waste of your time. Now you think somehow the tables are gonna turn and you're gonna "embarrass" me?

Rion I want you to read very carefully. You are delusional. You are not at grips with reality. That was evident from the numerous public breakdowns you've had in here, and it's becoming more obvious as you continue this one-way argument with yourself. Because you are literally talking over me and pretending like I'm not posting. Because I've proven things you said to be outright wrong, and you've continued repeating them. I want you to carefully consider that maybe you're the one who looks stupid here.

Quit telling me to sign out. Nobody in here claims you Rion. I never see you in games and the only thing you're known for is picking fights. You need to stop checking this section altogether. We're not elitist, you're just a moron who is so reading deficient that any halfwit can play circles around you.

And that's my opinion, bitch.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 27, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> I don't care about whole arguments just gonna point the animu ava and sig.
> 
> This is animu forum and we are mainly people watching animu and manga so having animu set doesnt make you look less mature in any possible way.



Well it's about taste but that's all I'll say on that.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2017)

This is like dumb and dumber.

Although not sure who is which.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 27, 2017)

I like that Nicki avy, hair looks neat


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

Said flow: 

"*Flow*" is *defined* as "the rhythms and rhymes" of a hip-hop song's lyrics and how they interact – the book How to *Rap *breaks *flow* down into rhyme, rhyme schemes, and rhythm (also known as cadence).

What do you know:

rhyme
rīm/
_noun_

*1*.
correspondence of sound between words or the endings of words, especially when these are used at the ends of lines of poetry.







_verb_

*1*.
(of a word, syllable, or line) have or end with a sound that corresponds to another.
"balloon *rhymes with* moon"



rhythm
ˈriT͟Həm/
_noun_

a strong, regular, repeated pattern of movement or sound.
"Ruth listened to the rhythm of his breathing"
synonyms: pattern, flow, tempo
"the rhythm of daily life"
the systematic arrangement of musical sounds, principally according to duration and periodic stress.
synonyms: beat, cadence, tempo, time, pulse, throb, swing
"the rhythm of the music"

a particular type of pattern formed by rhythm.
"guitar melodies with deep African rhythms

rhyme scheme
ˈrīm ˌskēm/
_noun_

the ordered pattern of rhymes at the ends of the lines of a poem or verse

Lyrics and song writing have alot to do with flow. Do we need to keep on? My point is ALOT of rappers can do what she does and then some. You like Nicki, and she does have bars: she can rap. But to say she can't be fucked with and I can just bring up one name: Eminem. That's just one. I don't understand why you felt the need to say this to begin with when you KNOW people would disagree. Now you got yourself angry because nobody agreed with you as and then tried to insult me as if I don't understand what flow means: when it's you who don't understand the meaning of flow and how that plays into the three above. That have a direct reflect on how you write your "lyric" scheme to fit the  tempo, and time of the song which can you even tell me how to count 16 bars or what that means? Yes, she can switch her cadence four times a song. So can alot of people. Your point is?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 27, 2017)

God said:


> Yes
> 
> I want to plat the precursor legacy for the various ecos. Jak 3 gives you 12 fucking guns



Jak3 was totally fun to play, most of the guns were really awesome (purple and blue were great) and I think his dark eco form could kill anyone who was coming too close, loved it


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Rion it's so infuriating you have the nerve to threaten to "embarrass me with facts" when this whole conversation started because you made a bunch of untrue claims about Nicki that I proved wrong, and you refused to even quote anything I said because it was a waste of your time. In fact I've been ASKING you to post the "facts" and "proof" you promised from the beginning, but you word for word said that would be a waste of your time.
> 
> I was the one who posted facts and evidence, NOT you. You ignored ALL of that and said it was a waste of your time. Now you think somehow the tables are gonna turn and you're gonna "embarrass" me?
> 
> ...




And, you think I am retarded? I think you are lame as fuck. I think are being over emotional about a bitch that nobody gives a fuck about for real: Nicki. Are you serious? I don't give a darn. But, you need to sign out..go cool the fuck out and get my name out your mouth. You like Nicki and I don't. You gonna disagree with every single person here who doesn't like Nicki and, I posted my facts: if you would bother to read instead of calling people bitches for disagreeing with you then you would see it. I don't need to post a picture of me for anybody. I don't need to prove jackshit to you. And, I damn sure don't give a darn about your opinion at the end of day so shoo run along. Shut up about Nicki because I'm done talking about her. And it was a waste of my time because of these reasons: it's opinionated.There is no right or wrong here. This is no debate. What's there to debate? And yeah, I refused to quote it because at the end of the day I don't have too.

My proof is the definitions posted. My idea of a great rapper is someone who can make great music that people enjoy that can invoke an emotion. I'm sorry that for me someone who can switch their cadence four times in a song that damn near every rapper underground and main stream can about a subject matter I don't give a darn about doesn't move me makes me not intelligent. If you were intelligent instead of calling me bitch and all of this other shit I may have actually had an intelligent conversation about rap with you. But, can't do that with someone who thinks I don't know what "flow" means.

smh.

To boot you can't alienate the culture by saying it the way you did. I named a bunch of names that I think can do what she does and better. Where is your rebuttal? You said freestyle is a lost art which no it isn't. If you think Nicki is top tier you are smoking some good shit. Eminem in my book is top dog in terms of cadence aka FLOW. He is top dog in freestyle: that has been proven. Why do you think EVERY rapper saids the one person they don't wanna see in any conflict is: Eminem. That would include your precious Nicki. So, you wanna talk rap, game on. Let's talk rap. Let me show you just how intelligent I am. Not to mention Kendrick Lamar would shit on Nicki. 

Again, that is my opinion. An intelligent conversation about music could be had, but at the end of the day: music is subjective. So are taste, there is no right or wrong or anything. So, my question is why you mad bro?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

Never sees me in Mafia games.  Here, let me compile a list for you.



Kue's Batman Mafia
Narutofia
Favorites 4
Heroes Of Olympus
Internet Era II
4th Wall Mafia Game
Inverse Mafia
Favorites 5
Manga Mashup 4
Mafia Iconics
Aliens
Reboot Mafia
Greater Idea Mafia
Astrology 
Batman Arkham Mafia
Clash of Host
Naruto (Town of Saleem)
Dragon Ball Kai
Ace Attorney Mafia
NF Championship
Iconics
Favorites 6
Favorites 7
Wut?


----------



## Shizune (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm sorry Rion, there was no need for me to get personal. I was way too mean to you. I apologize.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

And to further expand upon my Eminem thing here ya go:


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Jak3 was totally fun to play, most of the guns were really awesome (purple and blue were great) and I think his dark eco form could kill anyone who was coming too close, loved it



Yep 

Also light jak could stop time


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

I know some people might not like it, but like DBZ was my first anime ever. So I am glad they brought it back!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 27, 2017)

God said:


> Yep
> 
> Also light jak could stop time



Damn... he could've been a great faves submission


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 27, 2017)

Super is pretty much what I hoped for, for about 15 years

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Aug 27, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I know some people might not like it, but like DBZ was my first anime ever. So I am glad they brought it back!


Yeah man, sometimes it can make me a bit emotional (meta or otherwise) but I love it and the characters with all my heart, the greatest thing about Dragonball to me is that it is so simple and vague, it leaves questions to be answered without coming across as left plot points or forced endings, it's a very open and contextual series that doesn't always hold your hand. Say what you will about Dragonball memes and "Dragonballs means death doesn't matter" shit, at the end of the day it still invests me into it's world.

By the way you hyped for Dragonball FighterZ


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

Nah, I am not. I am a huge fan of the xenoverse series. I may check it out..I'm not sold on it cause xenoverse spoiled me.


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 27, 2017)

Xenoverse 2 was the greatest Dragonball game of PS4 era so far but also one of the greatest in general

I hope they will keep up with this series and go even better

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2017)

Well now... those were some interesting pages to read.

But i'm glad to see the situation resolved so maturely. We are all really growing up guys !


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

Yeah, hopefully the next one your characters can go super saiyan god that shit would be lit!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2017)

So, can you tell me honestly if Super is worth watching without the nostalgia factor?

Like, are the stories actually good and interesting? I can find my fill of action elsewhere.


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 27, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Yeah, hopefully the next one your characters can go super saiyan god that shit would be lit!


I hope to see Zeno as an optional final boss or even secondary. That would be even more lit


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm game for that.


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Aug 27, 2017)

Platinum said:


> So, can you tell me honestly if Super is worth watching without the nostalgia factor?
> 
> Like, are the stories actually good and interesting? I can find my fill of action elsewhere.


Bits and pieces, it plays quite a bit on nostalgia at times, but it has it's own good moments namely in the late Champa Arc, Black Arc, and the current arc.


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 27, 2017)

The most nostalgic moment was the Vegito fusion to me although I wished for it to last longer 

Goku vs Hit remembered me of the fight against Cell

Goku vs Frost also gave me short memories


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

I liked most about xenoverse 2 was the extreme missions it felted invigorating to fly up to a deathball by freeza or kid buu and be like Goku and send that shit back at them to kill them. Everybody used to stand by and throw shit at the deathballs I would fly up their and stand underneath it trying to protect earth!

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Aug 27, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I liked most about xenoverse 2 was the extreme missions it felted invigorating to fly up to a deathball by freeza or kid buu and be like Goku and send that shit back at them to kill them. Everybody used to stand by and throw shit at the deathballs I would fly up their and stand underneath it trying to protect earth!


I love that shit! I wish they did more with the whole dimension thing to make it as cool as that, I especially liked it when it was dead close to the ground and I just barely save the planet, reminds me of Goku vs Cooler when he was pushing back the Supernova CLUTCH!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 27, 2017)

I enjoyed online mode the most but I guess not everyone played it


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

I would even fly up there to try and physically fight them knowing I can't hit them. I would go ssj3 and was ready to throw down with them.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

It would be nice if they tied the story mode into an online aspect like ya know a group space fighters having to fight a terrifyingly powerful Perfect Cell or some shit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 27, 2017)

Yes, online mode was mainly based on the previous offline fights, but I also enjoyed the world tournament and the few events it offered


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

On a completely unrelated note....have you ever farted in someone's face who was sleeping? I find flatulence fucking hilarious. 

On a different note, I have this video of the eclipse I show people and it is fucking comedy.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> On a completely unrelated note....have you ever farted in someone's face who was sleeping? I find flatulence fucking hilarious.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


>



I regret responding. 

Yet I'm glad I got over that habit of watching/clicking anything that got linked.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 27, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2017)

I love you too Waffles...


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I love you too Waffles...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 27, 2017)

So...
From 90s games, to rap, to DBZ, to farting.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 27, 2017)

Every funny shit is Always funny I say

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> So...
> From 90s games, to rap, to DBZ, to farting.



Yes.

What will the next thing be about.
No one knows.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Yes.
> 
> What will the next thing be about.
> No one knows.


Talking about the things that passed seems to be the current thing.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Talking about the things that passed seems to be the current thing.



That stopped being a thing already though.
Get with the times.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2017)

Remember when White Wolf used to be cool?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2017)

Superman said:


> Remember when White Wolf used to be cool?



No.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That stopped being a thing already though.
> Get with the times.


I logged my steam account after 228 days only to close it, I'm pretty behind in general.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 27, 2017)

Superman said:


> Remember when White Wolf used to be cool?


No.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I logged my steam account after 228 days only to close it, I'm pretty behind in general.



Being behind can have its benefits.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Being behind can have its benefits.


Being behind a beautiful girl maybe

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> No.





White Wolf said:


> No.



Oh....well then carry on then....


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 27, 2017)

Superman said:


> Oh....well then carry on then....

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Being behind a beautiful girl maybe



Well even if she is ugly if she has nice body by being behind you will spare yourself the need of using a bag on her head


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 27, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> Well even if she is ugly if she has nice body by being behind you will spare yourself the need of using a bag on her head


The fabled "shrimp" girl, you eat the body fully but throw away the head. Seen a many of them in my lifetime.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> The fabled "shrimp" girl, you eat the body fully but throw away the head. Seen a many of them in my lifetime.



Never heard that this is the term


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Being behind a beautiful girl maybe



That's why I left the "what" you were behind out of it. 



Superman said:


> Oh....well then carry on then....



Don't we always.


Quality.



Evil C.C. said:


> Well even if she is ugly if she has nice body by being behind you will spare yourself the need of using a bag on her head





White Wolf said:


> The fabled "shrimp" girl, you eat the body fully but throw away the head. Seen a many of them in my lifetime.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That's why I left the "what" you were behind out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't  me I'm a ningen what did you expect.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Don't  me I'm a ningen what did you expect.



I didn't just  you though.
I  'd you both.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 27, 2017)

What's the meaning of


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I didn't just  you though.
> I  'd you both.


Ningen


btw

@Evil C.C. first time I heard the shrimp term back in 2014 cos of this vid

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Ningen



You are, yes.


----------



## Nello (Aug 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You are, yes.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Ningen
> 
> 
> btw
> ...



Lel the only thing in the video that could grab my eye are those bouncing titties that vid quite well indeed explain that term


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 27, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> Lel the only thing in the video that could grab my eye are those bouncing titties that vid quite well indeed explain that term


Exactly

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> Lel the only thing in the video that could grab my eye are those bouncing titties that vid quite well indeed explain that term



I liked the song. 
Didn't pay much attention to the vid.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I liked the song.
> Didn't pay much attention to the vid.


I had to play again just to see if there was a song

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I had to play again just to see if there was a song



You doubted me ?


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You doubted me ?


Yes, since "hah I never play videos"  and I didn't remember any music from the video, lol.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Yes, since "hah I never play videos"  and I didn't remember any music from the video, lol.



I ignore most vids, not all.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I ignore most vids, not all.


You didn't ignore me  

You do care!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You didn't ignore me
> 
> You do care!



>.>


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 27, 2017)

What a nice love story we are seeing between a waffle and a wolf

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> >.>


<.<


btw, what ever happened to IK? 


Evil C.C. said:


> What a nice love story we are seeing between a waffle and a wolf



Wolf hungry. Wolf eat all. Even God doesn't stand in his way.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> <.<
> 
> 
> btw, what ever happened to IK?



You mean Immortal King ?


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You mean Immortal King ?


Yeah

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Yeah



No idea.
Why are you even asking me that....


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> No idea.
> Why are you even asking me that....


You know everything wise waffle

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Wolf hungry. Wolf eat all. Even God doesn't stand in his way.



@God stands in your way only when you two are going lewd


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You know everything wise waffle



I know that I know nothing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 27, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> @God stands in your way only when you two are going lewd


@God  stands in my closet waiting for me to glory hole that bitch. 


Mr. Waffles said:


> I know that I know nothing.



You know everything Jon Snow.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 28, 2017)

before I see myself off to bed just gonna leave this here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 28, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> before I see myself off to bed just gonna leave this here.


Wow it's 10 am in here


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 28, 2017)

I missed a lot of lovely discussion.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2017)

Als staat de wereld stil
Nog hoef je niet te wachten


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 28, 2017)

Wut?


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 28, 2017)

I wonder if that's German or Dutch


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 28, 2017)

Dat is (een poging tot) Nederlands, jij dwaas.


----------



## God (Aug 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Ningen
> 
> 
> btw
> ...



Th-thank you... for this...


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 28, 2017)

God said:


> Th-thank you... for this...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Aug 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 28, 2017)

God said:


>


You get worked up from these shrimps and you try and turn to me  

Skank.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Aug 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You get worked up from these shrimps and you try and turn to me
> 
> Skank.



Don't be like that whitey. Give in to me


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 28, 2017)

God said:


> Don't be like that whitey. Give in to me


Okay, bend over. I'll give it into you.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Aug 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Okay, bend over. I'll give it into you.



Never mind then


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Dat is (een poging tot) Nederlands, jij dwaas.



je zal het zelf moeten doen
dus draag uw lasten
niemand anders zal
voor u het einde halen
je zal het zelf moeten doen
en de prijs betalen


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I know that I know nothing.



That is true wisdom


----------



## Magic (Aug 28, 2017)

niiiice


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 28, 2017)

Finalbeta said:


> I wonder if that's German or Dutch



It's not German

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 28, 2017)

In the mafia convo, bet Dutch and you have 99% chance of being right.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 28, 2017)

IF

YOU AINT DUTCH
AINT
MUCH

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 28, 2017)

dutch oven?


----------



## Didi (Aug 28, 2017)

>mfw other pussy ass nations live above sea level because they're so scared of a bit of water
>they didn't even consider just making the water into more land



lmao'ing at your lives tbh tbf


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 28, 2017)

Wut


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 28, 2017)

Didi said:


> >mfw other pussy ass nations live above sea level because they're so scared of a bit of water
> >they didn't even consider just making the water into more land
> 
> 
> ...



I have so much land I don't need it.

Call me when you need to travel 1000 km to get to your country's capital, while seeing a single city in the way every 80 km.

Oh wait you cant even move 1000 km without ending in Spain or something.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I have so much land I don't need it.
> 
> Call me when you need to travel 1000 km to get to your country's capital, while seeing a single city in the way every 80 km.
> 
> Oh wait you cant even move 1000 km without ending in Spain or something.



When  the sea level rises and starts covering your land instead of running to a mountain call a dutch to do the irrigation systems.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 28, 2017)

Stelios said:


> When  the sea level rises and starts covering your land instead of running to a mountain call a dutch to do the irrigation systems.



All the polar caps aren't enough water to cover all the land we have.

When the heat starts killing all those flowers you are so proud of call us so we'll teach you how to do agriculture at 40° C.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> All the polar caps aren't enough water to cover all the land we have.
> 
> When the heat starts killing all those flowers you are so proud of call us so we'll teach you how to do agriculture at 40° C.



When it's 40° here you will be on 60° already


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 28, 2017)

is pretty much the official Mafia section emote now

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> is pretty much the official Mafia section emote now



I hope you are proud of yourself


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 28, 2017)

I have never felt pride in my life.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> I have never felt pride in my life.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 28, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> is pretty much the official Mafia section emote now

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Aug 28, 2017)

Someone in one of these games NEEDS to make Gnome Child a role like seriously

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 28, 2017)

I need to stop being lazy and make a banner for Cinemafia  then let it fill up at a snail's pace for the next 17 months

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 28, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> is pretty much the official Mafia section emote now



 I reject that notion and will never....ever...use that emote...never.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 28, 2017)

Superman said:


>

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> Someone in one of these games NEEDS to make Gnome Child a role like seriously



I don't get that reference


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Aug 28, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I don't get that reference


----------



## Didi (Aug 28, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I don't get that reference


----------



## Magic (Aug 28, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> Someone in one of these games NEEDS to make Gnome Child a role like seriously


Let's ask Aries to make it an arch angel


----------



## Tiger (Aug 28, 2017)

Bean.

His name. Is. Mr. _Bean_.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2017)

oh that's what it represents?  I thought it was an elf dwarf 
I wasn't too far off


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2017)

or a halfling


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2017)

GOT SPOILER AHEAD


*Spoiler*: __ 



I warned you

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Daenerys is Jon's aunt

Reactions: Ningen 2


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 28, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Als staat de wereld stil
> Nog hoef je niet te wachten



Al*



SinRaven said:


> Dat is (een poging tot) Nederlands, jij dwaas.



Vrij goeie poging vergeleken met normaal. 



Stelios said:


> je zal het zelf moeten doen
> dus draag uw lasten
> niemand anders zal
> voor u het einde halen
> ...



> je
> u/uw

Not sure how I feel about the switching up of those.


WADsworth the Wise said:


> That is true wisdom



I think it's from some Greek guy long ago. 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> In the mafia convo, bet Dutch and you have 99% chance of being right.



This is true.



WADsworth the Wise said:


> IF
> 
> YOU AINT DUTCH
> AINT
> MUCH



You're missing a "YOU" there.



Didi said:


> >mfw other pussy ass nations live above sea level because they're so scared of a bit of water
> >they didn't even consider just making the water into more land
> 
> lmao'ing at your lives tbh tbf



Flevopolder4life.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> All the polar caps aren't enough water to cover all the land we have.
> 
> When the heat starts killing all those flowers you are so proud of call us so we'll teach you how to do agriculture at 40° C.



What makes you think our flowers aren't heat resistent ? 



Superman said:


> I reject that notion and will never....ever...use that emote...never.



Same.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 28, 2017)

no im not


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 28, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> no im not



Really ?



Weird.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 28, 2017)

Y E P
E
P


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2017)

It's a song by a guy named Wally.
He's Probably Belgian if I judge from your reactions


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 28, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Y E P
> E
> P



I'll take your word for it. 



Stelios said:


> It's a song by a guy named Wally.
> He's Probably Belgian if I judge from your reactions



Never use my reaction for anything Dutch related.
I'm oblivious to 99,99% of all things Dutch.
Especially anything past 2000.


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 28, 2017)

Kenneth Wally


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'll take your word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuk je waffels


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 28, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Fuk je waffels



Not sure whether you're saying "fuck you" or "fuck your". 

Also, pretty sure fuck in Dutch is still with ck. 

Then again, I stopped paying attention to all the spelling changes long, long ago.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Not sure whether you're saying "fuck you" or "fuck your".
> 
> Also, pretty sure fuck in Dutch is still with ck.
> 
> Then again, I stopped paying attention to all the spelling changes long, long ago.



Καλά άντε γαμήσου τώρα


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 28, 2017)

wut?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 28, 2017)

Put in the Black Hole for several days
The day I get out I get Cell gamed
The next day I get Cell gamed again
Then back into another void

I beyond mad

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 28, 2017)

Superman said:


> Put in the Black Hole for several days
> The day I get out I get Cell gamed
> The next day I get Cell gamed again
> Then back into another void
> ...


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 28, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


>


2017 memote

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Aug 28, 2017)

Stelios said:


> GOT SPOILER AHEAD
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Are you watching season 6
or did you forget about it
or are you just really slow and didn't figure it out when it was blatantly revealed in season 6


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 28, 2017)

This is like the most popular fan theory in the history of literature.

There are tons of hints for it in the books.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 28, 2017)

Didi said:


> Are you watching season 6
> or did you forget about it
> or are you just really slow and didn't figure it out when it was blatantly revealed in season 6


 hahaha


----------



## Legend (Aug 28, 2017)

Superman said:


> Put in the Black Hole for several days
> The day I get out I get Cell gamed
> The next day I get Cell gamed again
> Then back into another void
> ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stelios (Aug 29, 2017)

Didi said:


> Are you watching season 6
> or did you forget about it
> or are you just really slow and didn't figure it out when it was blatantly revealed in season 6



I was using the Lannister gif as a reaction to the Targaryen on Targaryen thing. Maybe my humor surpasses your capacity to understand it


----------



## Stelios (Aug 29, 2017)

It's evident to me that whoever i*c*st wins the game of thrones in GRR's books


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 29, 2017)

More game of thrones talk.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 29, 2017)

I guess Dutch are sensitive to i*c*st jokes. After all they did have kids with their first cousins up to 80s and consensual i*c*st is still legal


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 29, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I guess Dutch are sensitive to i*c*st jokes. After all they did have kids with their first cousins up to 80s and consensual i*c*st is still legal

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Jeroen (Aug 29, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I guess Dutch are sensitive to i*c*st jokes. After all they did have kids with their first cousins up to 80s and consensual i*c*st is still legal



Can't say I've ever noticed any sensitivity for that.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Can't say I've ever noticed any sensitivity for that.




You don't count you never leave the house


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 29, 2017)

Stelios said:


> You don't count you never leave the house



You don't count either, you're Greek.

#FlawlessSteliosLogic


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2017)

They can't even hold a candle to Iceland, the i*c*st capital of the world.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 29, 2017)

Platinum said:


> They can't even hold a candle to Iceland, the i*c*st capital of the world.



I'm not surprised you know this.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 29, 2017)

Wait i just realized that i*c*st is just censored by NF and not that people censor it themselves


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm not surprised you know this.



>.>

People there have a dating app to enter a person's name into to make sure they aren't a cousin or some shit because of the way nordic last names work.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 29, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> Wait i just realized that i*c*st is just censored by NF and not that people censor it themselves



Slowpoke.

Also, blame Mbxx for the censoring.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 29, 2017)

Platinum said:


> >.>
> 
> People there have a dating app to enter a person's name into to make sure they aren't a cousin or some shit because of the way nordic last names work.



Isn't that something helping them avoid i*c*st ? 
> i*c*st capital
> by accident


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Slowpoke.
> 
> Also, blame Mbxx for the censoring.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Isn't that something helping them avoid i*c*st ?
> > i*c*st capital
> > by accident



Accidental i*c*st is still i*c*st, as Game of Thrones shows us .


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 29, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


>







Platinum said:


> Accidental i*c*st is still i*c*st, as Game of Thrones shows us .



I know lol.
Still.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You don't count either, you're Greek.
> 
> #FlawlessSteliosLogic



If there's any civilization that ever counted that was the Greeks everybody knows that. I m a citizen of the world though


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 29, 2017)

Stelios said:


> If there's any civilization that ever counted that was the Greeks everybody knows that. I m a citizen of the world though



> counted

Yes

> still count

Nah.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > counted
> 
> Yes
> 
> ...



Yes you just confirmed that I used indeed the proper tense in my sentence


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 29, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Yes you just confirmed that I used indeed the proper tense in my sentence



I know.
I thought I'd be nice and let you know you did good for a change.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I know.
> I thought I'd be nice and let you know you did good for a change.



>You thought


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 29, 2017)

Stelios said:


> >You thought


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 29, 2017)

Watching Steins Gate

It started pretty boring but around ep. 6 it started getting good fast. I just watched ep 9 yesterday.

I love complicated time travel stories.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 29, 2017)

i couldnt get past the boring beginning

im sorry

but its a writer's duty to make sure you dont discourage or disinterest your readers/viewers by having mind-numbingly boring starts

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 29, 2017)

Who wants some popo?

Reactions: Ningen 7


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> i couldnt get past the boring beginning
> 
> im sorry
> 
> but its a writer's duty to make sure you dont discourage or disinterest your readers/viewers by having mind-numbingly boring starts



"It's a really good anime just get to episode 9 and then it starts to get good!"


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 29, 2017)

RemChu said:


> "It's a really good anime just get to episode 9 and then it starts to get good!"


Well still better than One Piece, 700+ episodes and I'm still waiting for it to get good.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1 | Ningen 2


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Well still better than One Piece, 700+ episodes and I'm still waiting for it to get good.



>watching the anime

read the manga dummy


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 29, 2017)

Didi said:


> >watching the anime
> 
> read the manga dummy


Lol, I do. 

Was a joke  
Though I haven't actually watched the anime since WCI arc started, give or take.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 29, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> i couldnt get past the boring beginning
> 
> im sorry
> 
> but its a writer's duty to make sure you dont discourage or disinterest your readers/viewers by having mind-numbingly boring starts



You are not wrong.

But Im willing to give no fucks about what is writer's duty if I am told it is worth it by people whose taste I trust (my sister, in this case).


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 29, 2017)

It all depends on cost vs pay-off, and level of boredom. I watched the boring SG episodes during some mind numbingly boring bus travels, not during my precious free time between work and sleep.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 29, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> i couldnt get past the boring beginning
> 
> im sorry
> 
> but its a writer's duty to make sure you dont discourage or disinterest your readers/viewers by having mind-numbingly boring starts



There needs to be an early hook. And that hook should be able to get the reader through the build-up, which can be seen as boring no matter what the content is.

It is a literary sin to bore your audience indiscriminately until later when it finally gets interesting. It is also a sin to bash your audience over the head with fake excitement only to let them down.

The first one causes the story to go unread. The second one causes the story to leave a bad taste in the reader's mouth.

I have spoken with publishers and editors about this, and they do say that if within the first two pages of the story there is nothing interesting, they'll just stop reading and move on.

Pacing is important to any good story, but that early hook is crucial.

Take One Piece as an example, because it has been tossed around already. The early hook was Shanks and his badass crew. For me, it was also Zoro. Luffy was ok-- and a breath of fresh air after reading Naruto's bitch ass for a few years.

But after that, there were what...20 boring chapters? For a lot of people, the hook wasn't enough to keep them until Arlong Park. But numbers would heavily suggest that those people are the minority. Any time I showed the series to someone, I told them to hold out until Arlong Park, and if they still didn't like it after that...drop it immediately. No one who took that advice dropped it after that. Only people who refused to even try to begin with.

For me, the Shanks prologue was enough to get me there. And Arlong Park sank the hook in deep.

--

The novels I'm writing have a build up, so I have a more thrilling prologue to set the hook. And I've rewritten it a dozen times to make sure the hook is barbed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 29, 2017)

Baratie arc is terrible.

Sure there are two or three incredibly badass momentsbbut try to reread all the arc. Most of it is padding makes Dressrosa looks well paced.

That is when Oda was figuring out how to make arcs that lasted more than one volume.


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Baratie arc is terrible.
> 
> Sure there are two or three incredibly badass momentsbbut try to reread all the arc. Most of it is padding makes Dressrosa looks well paced.
> 
> That is when Oda was figuring out how to make arcs that lasted more than one volume.




Nah, Baratie arc was pretty good overall, and with some outstanding moments
And it's only 27 chapters dude, that's not that long

Though I will agree with Law that OP doesn't really get going until Arlong Park, that's when it really hooked me in
I still tear up at 'Help me Luffy', Arlong's BS was on another level of cruelty, Oda really nailed that emotional buildup and payoff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 29, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Watching Steins Gate
> 
> It started pretty boring but around ep. 6 it started getting good fast. I just watched ep 9 yesterday.
> 
> I love complicated time travel stories.



Watch Youjo senki, it's fun

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 29, 2017)

There is also the matter of when a work changes genre later on.

Like... Steven Universe's first 24 eps are pretty good... if you are a fan of old cartoon network humor. If not, you might drop it early before you get to what really makes the show critically aclaimed (character development, feelgood stories, the war plot).

But if I want to convince a friend to watch it, I will say "it starts getring good mid season 1" because Im afraid the lack of plot in the first half of the season (those 24 eps) might turn them away.

So in this case, it is not like the show started bad, it just that it was happy with being a niche thing at first and took a lot of time to start pulling its best shots.


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Accidental i*c*st is still i*c*st, as Game of Thrones shows us .


Love the avy


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2017)

A friend of mine dropped OP after The Whitebeard War, since nothing since felt as epic since


----------



## Nello (Aug 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > counted
> 
> Yes
> 
> ...


If you ain't Dutch

you ain't much


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 29, 2017)

Patrick

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Aug 29, 2017)

Is speedo physics the new boob physics of anime


----------



## Stelios (Aug 29, 2017)

ok that singer is singing in antwerps

now i know
I knew he sounded too cool for dutch


----------



## Stelios (Aug 29, 2017)

tbf it's a dialect. I like it


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 29, 2017)

You guys know you fucked up right?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 29, 2017)

So whos the first spammer from the game I'm gonna report. 

I got plenty of choices.


----------



## Roman (Aug 29, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> So whos the first spammer from the game I'm gonna report.
> 
> I got plenty of choices.



Wat


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 29, 2017)

Shut up Rion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 29, 2017)

Strike one.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Roman (Aug 29, 2017)

Rion intending to report spammers when he's at least as guilty of it as everyone else


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 29, 2017)

Don't fucking talk about on going game here be at least this much civilized.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 29, 2017)

Stelios said:


> ok that singer is singing in antwerps
> 
> now i know
> I knew he sounded too cool for dutch



Who you talking about ?


----------



## Stelios (Aug 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Who you talking about ?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 29, 2017)

@WADsworth the Wise  did you lose a bet or why you have that avy?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 29, 2017)

We have way too much drama here lately




Can't we have memes instead?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 29, 2017)

Yeah, Belgian. 

I actually have trouble understanding parts.


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> You guys know you fucked up right?


Tone it down a notch. Don't be insufferable.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 29, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> @WADsworth the Wise  did you lose a bet or why you have that avy?



because im the most badass hedgeheg in the sonic fighting academy pls stop PMing me asking me why thats why

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> because im the most badass hedgeheg in the sonic fighting academy pls stop PMing me asking me why thats why




earrings are gurly


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 29, 2017)

Didi said:


> earrings are gurly



fuck you didi everyone knos your a fucking pokemon scammer fagot

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 29, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> because im the most badass hedgeheg in the sonic fighting academy pls stop PMing me asking me why thats why


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 29, 2017)

Lmao is WAD trying to be edgy like krory?

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 29, 2017)

megga ass-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 29, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> We have way too much drama here lately
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What drama!? You trying to start something UB!?



Dr. White said:


> Lmao is WAD trying to be edgy like krory?



Oooohhhhhh no he didn't!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 29, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Lmao is WAD trying to be edgy like krory?



Who's krory 



Superman said:


> What drama!? You trying to start something UB!?



Too lazy for that


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 29, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Too lazy for that



Then this is for you UB

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 29, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Who's krory
> 
> 
> 
> Too lazy for that


A feg

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> A feg


LOL I WAS thinking in my head "a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" scroll down and you say that.

LOL


Though he is my friend.


*GoT show: *
*Spoiler*: __ 



 No, Littlefinger, not like this!!!!  l

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 29, 2017)

Sloth superkilling himself has serious competition for funniest moment this year. Vasto and The Void

Reactions: Winner 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 29, 2017)

V A S T O L O R D
O
I
D
L
O
R
D

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Winner 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 30, 2017)

Finished JoJo's Part 2


----------



## Roman (Aug 30, 2017)

RemChu said:


> *GoT show: *
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The sisters beat him at his own game. Personally I found that VERY satisfying.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Love the avy



Thanks Rem .


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 30, 2017)

CR stop fucking ignoring me smh smh

SMH

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 30, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> CR stop fucking ignoring me smh smh
> 
> SMH


He's just not into you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2017)

The NTR is strong.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 30, 2017)

RemChu said:


> *GoT show: *
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 I'm probably in some minority that was really underwhelmed by the finale. All that time to Off Littlefinger, and to have Jon plow aunt Dany? I expected something a bit more... but eh. 

Frosty the Snow Dragon was cool anyways.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Roman (Aug 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Frosty the Snow Dragon was what made the episode, I agree, although like I said, littlefinger being beaten at his own game was pretty damned good too as it was the culmination of the sisters' growth through the series. They went from hating each other because of how different they were to having respect for one another as they understood neither could've managed to survive each other's ordeals had their roles been swapped.


----------



## Roman (Aug 30, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Not gonna lie tho, I'm _kinda_ rooting for the Night King since he's getting shit done while the humans can't do anything but squabble between one another. And Cersei is by far the weakest link in the battle between north and south of the wall.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 30, 2017)

>Tfw still haven't watched last 2 ep of GOT

Need to motivate myself better


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 30, 2017)

Anyone seen the latest season of House of Cards? Is it good? How good?  been meaning to see it since it came  out but haven't had the effort for it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 30, 2017)

*IM GONNA CUT A BITCH*


----------



## Legend (Aug 30, 2017)

Cant wait for S8


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 30, 2017)

One of my bunnies is dying

Reactions: Friendly 7 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> One of my bunnies is dying



Farewell brave soldier you shall not be forgotten

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> One of my bunnies is dying


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> One of my bunnies is dying


----------



## Roman (Aug 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> One of my bunnies is dying


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Aug 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> One of my bunnies is dying


Damn bro hope things get better...


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 30, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> Farewell brave soldier you shall not be forgotten





Underworld Broker said:


>





Roman said:


>





Toxic Saiyan said:


> Damn bro hope things get better...


Thanks 


was doing fine last night went to feed them this morning and

Reactions: Friendly 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Aug 30, 2017)

Roman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The sisters beat him at his own game. Personally I found that VERY satisfying.





*Spoiler*: __ 



No they fucking didn't. Getting a bran ex machina is not beating Littlefinger at his own game. It's a cop-out. And Littlefinger acted severely out of character by not even responding cleverly to some of the shaky allegations lain before him. It was a bad scene, suck it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stelios (Aug 30, 2017)

i*c*st wins
the game of thrones


----------



## poutanko (Aug 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> One of my bunnies is dying


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> One of my bunnies is dying


----------



## Stelios (Aug 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> One of my bunnies is dying



Dying? Prior to slaughter and consumption? What a waste


----------



## Didi (Aug 30, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Dying? Prior to slaughter and consumption? What a waste



Hey man, it was funny when you were just bantzing around with Pou, but don't say stuff like that about a man's pet, that's terribly inconsiderate

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 30, 2017)

It's okay. He's free to say what he wants. The people in my country aren't much different in that opinion, just breed them to eat or sell for others to eat eh.  


Thanks though 

also just noticed Finalbeta got banned again, guess that's one more spot to fill in all the games.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Roman (Aug 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> also just noticed Finalbeta got banned again, guess that's one more spot to fill in all the games.



*THANK GOD*​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



 i*c*st is O-okay for them


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 30, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Not sure if ESP or if that is my opinion of him.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



 I know, that's how the Targaryean's kept their clan's purity. I don't mind the i*c*st, it's just it was an underwhelming episode to me overall. Would've been more enjoyable if it was mid-season or something.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 30, 2017)

I think I might be more of a zombie irl than I am in Favorites


----------



## Magic (Aug 30, 2017)

Roman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that......that was pretty cringey scriptwriting, I definitely agree with you on that. As if Jon being a Targaryean wasn't obvious enough since Bran's "flashback" at the tower of joy (was that what it's called?).



They have to state it, not everyone catches on to hints/foreshadowing. Some people have low IQ.


----------



## Magic (Aug 30, 2017)

ESPN line was about the krory being  a feg


----------



## Stelios (Aug 30, 2017)

Didi said:


> Hey man, it was funny when you were just bantzing around with Pou, but don't say stuff like that about a man's pet, that's terribly inconsiderate



But it's a batch of three iirc bunnies he got from his neighbor who is doing this exact job. I thought the end game was to eat them there 

@White Wolf is that not the case?


----------



## Roman (Aug 30, 2017)

RemChu said:


> They have to state it, not everyone catches on to hints/foreshadowing. Some people have low IQ.



I hate to admit it but you're right


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 30, 2017)

Stelios said:


> But it's a batch of three iirc bunnies he got from his neighbor who is doing this exact job. I thought the end game was to eat them there
> 
> @White Wolf is that not the case?


No, mine are pets, not planning on eating them.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> No, mine are pets, not planning on eating them.




I'm sorry for the distress you are experiencing buddy


----------



## Magic (Aug 30, 2017)

Why was fbeta banned again?


----------



## Didi (Aug 30, 2017)

Probably cuz he's an annoying tool


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 30, 2017)

Didi said:


> Probably cuz he's an annoying tool


Then why aren't you banned yet?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 30, 2017)

Cause he's a tool but not an annoying one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 30, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Cause he's a tool but not an annoying one



he is a fool tool


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2017)

You are all tools

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Tiger (Aug 30, 2017)

Why is today so fuckin boring?


----------



## Magic (Aug 30, 2017)

Law said:


> Why is today so fuckin boring?


It's chill,

relax


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 30, 2017)

Law said:


> Why is today so fuckin boring?



Because it's just one of those days.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 30, 2017)

Also, is Favourites going with 48 hour night phases now ?


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 30, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Also, is Favourites going with 48 hour night phases now ?



Only Aries knows


----------



## Stelios (Aug 30, 2017)

Black Sails kicks ass


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2017)

Aries said:


>



Member when you were starting the phase? I member.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 30, 2017)

Superman said:


> Member when you were starting the phase? I member.


On one hand, I agree with you, on the other hand you arent even in the game


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2017)

Legend said:


> On one hand, I agree with you, *on the other hand you arent even in the game*


----------



## Legend (Aug 30, 2017)

Superman said:


>

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2017)

@Aries you can make creative roles and mechanics....but you sure as hell suck at actually hosting your games.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Aries (Aug 30, 2017)

Superman said:


> @Aries you can make creative roles and mechanics....but you sure as hell suck at actually hosting your games.



cr giveth cr taketh  away. i'm teaching all valuable lessons in my games upon over dependence of roles and what not

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> cr giveth cr taketh  away. i'm teaching all valuable lessons in my games upon over dependence of roles and what not



 What a Donald Trump like answer. CR I can see your approval rating drop....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2017)

@White Wolf 

Can you type the extra s in when you link pics to this site so you will not get that error message?


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 30, 2017)

Superman said:


> @White Wolf
> 
> Can you type the extra s in when you link pics to this site so you will not get that error message?


Yeah, but fails on some images for some reason when you do it that way

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 30, 2017)

Superman said:


> What a Donald Trump like answer. CR I can see your approval rating drop....



To be fair most players who join my games already know what to expect, those who are new are traumatized but they to learn the meaning of cr games. To have fun and enjoy the memes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Yeah, but fails on some images for some reason when you do it that way



 Thanks Wolf.



Aries said:


> To be fair most players who join my games already know what to expect, those who are new are traumatized but they to learn the meaning of cr games. To have fun and enjoy the memes



 You have become flanderized with your timing though. Becoming even more of a character of yourself. You used to at least have better timing then this.


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Aug 30, 2017)

I remember seeing someone saying that Vasto is now a walking football being thrown in and out of the void...

Football Vasto new meme.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> I remember seeing someone saying that Vasto is now a walking football being thrown in and out of the void...
> 
> Football Vasto new meme.



I.....will kill whomever were the roles Black Beard, Naraku, and Funny Valentine with the corpse of @Aries for making the roles like that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Aug 30, 2017)

Superman said:


> I.....will kill whomever were the roles Black Beard, Naraku, and Funny Valentine with the corpse of @Aries for making the roles like that.


Well on the bright side someone at least tried to break you out, so at least you had someone who was uncomfortable with the fact that you were being tossed in and out of the void.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> To be fair most players who join my games already know what to expect, those who are new are traumatized but they to learn the meaning of cr games. To have fun and enjoy the memes



Will keep that in mind next time someone asks to take a crack at the biggest, most popular, annual game.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> Well on the bright side someone at least tried to break you out, so at least you had someone who was uncomfortable with the fact that you were being tossed in and out of the void.



2 people....2 people tried....and 3 assholes wanted to troll....They will suffer....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 31, 2017)

@God

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Aug 31, 2017)

xPeke and Cyanide experimented sexually while living in that house together and not one solitary soul will tell me otherwise.
​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 31, 2017)

Im hosting my fantasy league again for all who are interested, prizes will be given to league champ


----------



## God (Aug 31, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @God



Noice noice.

Dafug am I lookin at?


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 31, 2017)

God said:


> Noice noice.
> 
> Dafug am I lookin at?


Terra Formars 

GOAT

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Aug 31, 2017)

_I'm a white picket fence bitch
You a 'on the bench' bitch
Seen me in the gym now these bitches wanna go bench press
_


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 31, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Terra Formars
> 
> GOAT


Pretty good


----------



## God (Aug 31, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Terra Formars
> 
> GOAT



I know of that but those fucking ants


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 31, 2017)

God said:


> I know of that but those fucking ants


Roaches  

They're weird no doubt but overall the story's good, and  art's pretty great. The roaches become less ugly in a sense mid-series also due to powerups.


ok it's no Kate Upton, but still you know

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 31, 2017)

I consideed using my role to break Vasto out.

But then I remembered Vanillafia Swansong and decided Vasto could use the karma.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## God (Aug 31, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Roaches
> 
> They're weird no doubt but overall the story's good, and  art's pretty great. The roaches become less ugly in a sense mid-series also due to powerups.
> 
> ...



Fair enough


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 31, 2017)

You make a nice addition on his Spitelist DDL.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 31, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I consideed using my role to break Vasto out.
> 
> But then I remembered Vanillafia Swansong and decided Vasto could use the karma.





 That does not even make sense.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 31, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> You make a nice addition on his Spitelist DDL.



Eh Ive been in and out of it over the years. It's like the seasons of the year.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 31, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> *[Vote lynch Legend] *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....how....was that legal in a duel?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 31, 2017)

Superman said:


> ....how....was that legal in a duel?


It's edited lol. Though the anime in general doesn't follow the "rules" compared to official tournaments an shit.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 31, 2017)

I chuckled at "official tournaments".


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 31, 2017)

gonna come up with a vanilla format for someone to host for those who are sorta over this role madness nonsense

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 31, 2017)

Superman said:


> ....how....was that legal in a duel?



The same way using multiplication card and catapult turtle to launch a thousand kuribohs into the thousand-eye thing so that each kuriboh hits one eye and together they make the thing explode is also legal.


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 31, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The same way using multiplication card and catapult turtle to launch a thousand kuribohs into the thousand-eye thing so that each kuriboh hits one eye and together they make the thing explode is also legal.


Or the same way attacking the moon to cause the water to go away because of tides is legal.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 31, 2017)

Didi said:


> Calling it now, some superpowerful role will be the first """"random""""" target
> 
> 
> Or he'll bring Vasto back from the void just for this





Platinum said:


> If the first godkill hits Vasto in the void, then this is the greatest favorites game in history.





White Wolf said:


> "bypasses everything"
> 
> > kills him through void
> > never gets to play





Hachibi said:


> I can just imagine it





White Wolf said:


> > gets revived as Espada
> > 2nd RNG hit kills him again





Didi said:


> >gets revived as a janemba zombie
> >3rd RNG hit on him too





White Wolf said:


> > wins a return ticket via purgatory
> > 4th RNG hit kills him

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 31, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Or the same way attacking the moon to cause the water to go away because of tides is legal.



Did this one actually happen?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 31, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The same way using multiplication card and catapult turtle to launch a thousand kuribohs into the thousand-eye thing so that each kuriboh hits one eye and together they make the thing explode is also legal.





nfcnorth said:


> Or the same way attacking the moon to cause the water to go away because of tides is legal.



 I just let those go as wacky early duels that did not follow shit...man were those ones wacky.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Did this one actually happen?



 Yugi vs Mako...man that one was wacky.


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 31, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Did this one actually happen?


----------



## Stelios (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 31, 2017)

there is also a real life yugioh card called attack the moon based on that scene 
link didn't work but its effect is this "Once per turn, when the battle position of a Rock-Type monster you control is changed: You can target 1 Spell/Trap Card your opponent controls; destroy that target." It is a a continuous spell and the picture is giant soilder of stone striking the moon with his sword.


----------



## Magic (Aug 31, 2017)

I remember this. Awesome


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 31, 2017)

And dont forget everything about that labirynth game.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 31, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> And dont forget everything about that labirynth game.


That was the first yugioh episode I ever watched and it was the one that got me hooked on the series. To bad more duels weren't like that.


----------



## Didi (Aug 31, 2017)

Or when he used a catapult card to launch his dragonrider into the ring of the floating castle, causing it to crash down and kill all his opponents monsters 

Man, season 1 was so wack 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> And dont forget everything about that labirynth game.




that shit was amazing


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 31, 2017)

Didi said:


> Or when he used a catapult card to launch his dragonrider into the ring of the floating castle, causing it to crash down and kill all his opponents monsters
> 
> Man, season 1 was so wack
> 
> ...


At least he attacked his opponent's card in that one rather than his own 

But real talk still probably my favorite out there way yugi beat his opponent.  That one made more sense to me rather than somehow being able to attack the moon he played.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 31, 2017)

>tfw when you go out for a smoke and suddenly you bump to something and it's a hedgehog


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 31, 2017)

Stelios said:


> >tfw when you go out for a smoke and suddenly you bump to something and it's a hedgehog



....how fucking short are you?


----------



## Magic (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Jeroen (Aug 31, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> gonna come up with a vanilla format for someone to host for those who are sorta over this role madness nonsense



I like it already.


----------



## Didi (Aug 31, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> ikr




I take it you've seen Yu Gi Oh abridged, btw?
Because if you haven't
do it

shit is ridiculously hilarious


----------



## Hero (Aug 31, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> gonna come up with a vanilla format for someone to host for those who are sorta over this role madness nonsense


I wanna host ...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 31, 2017)

Didi said:


> I take it you've seen Yu Gi Oh abridged, btw?
> Because if you haven't
> do it
> 
> shit is ridiculously hilarious



I saw like 2-3 episodes. Didn't have much patience.

Maybe I should try again.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 31, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> gonna come up with a vanilla format for someone to host for those who are sorta over this role madness nonsense



Wouldn't say I'm over role madness but I'm getting tired of the "intentionally imbalanced" role madness brand. I'm interested in more grounded games.

Wanna play games where the host actually intended for player skill to matter.

Fortunatelly the ones in sign up seem to be all great. Psychic is a solid host, Nitty I haven't played but his games seem popular, Platinum's game sounds promising, and Undertale is the game I regret having missed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 31, 2017)

Aries said:


> *Aizen* has revealed that Zamasu Faction has never been part of this game. All Zamasu related actions you saw was *Aizen's* *Kyoka Suigetsu*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 31, 2017)

I think my kitten is broken, I'll have to return him. He has yet to get me a girlfriend, maybe he will work once he is fixed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 31, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Magic (Aug 31, 2017)

Fake Write up


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2017)

@Superman Vasto you joined my league, ready for your twice yearly asskicking


----------



## Stelios (Sep 1, 2017)

Septembeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrr bitches


have a good month

*2:51 - 3:12  - *World record


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2017)

Have a good month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 1, 2017)

@God

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Sep 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @God



The fuck did I just watch


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 1, 2017)

wake me up
when September ends


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 1, 2017)

Καλό μήνα!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 1, 2017)

God said:


> The fuck did I just watch


A group of respectable young ladies living their dream!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 1, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Καλό μήνα!



o e
you surprised me there


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2017)

Legend said:


> @Superman Vasto you joined my league, ready for your twice yearly asskicking



 We will see. I do not know this hear. Not in any league.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 1, 2017)

Can someone update me on how close favorites is to being done?
​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 1, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Can someone update me on how close favorites is to being done?
> ​



It's been done and _we _have been done since it started.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 1, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Can someone update me on how close favorites is to being done?
> ​


3 fortnights


----------



## Shizune (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm no closer to understanding when favorites is gonna end
​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 1, 2017)

Neither are we.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 1, 2017)

damn this looks good

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Shizune (Sep 1, 2017)

@Ares sis when is your game over


----------



## Didi (Sep 1, 2017)

When the sun rises in the west and sets in the east
When the seas go dry and mountains blow in the wind like leaves.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stelios (Sep 1, 2017)

Didi said:


> When the sun rises in the west and sets in the east
> When the seas go dry and mountains blow in the wind like leaves.


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2017)

Finally I can get my sanity back, once again @Aries & @Hachibi sorry for any trouble modkilling me may have caused but i needed it

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> @Ares sis when is your game over



You keep tagging the wrong person.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 1, 2017)

Oh that's awkward


----------



## Shizune (Sep 1, 2017)

@Aries sis when is your game over


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2017)

Nello said:


> I love this



 Man he looks like a spaz. He always looks like a spaz.


----------



## Magic (Sep 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> damn this looks good


so generic

i read the manga a little....lacks originality


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 1, 2017)

RemChu said:


> so generic
> 
> i read the manga a little....lacks originality


Everything is so OTT these days I'm looking forward to some generic bs

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 1, 2017)

Seems like they announced League of Legends 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 1, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Seems like they announced League of Legends 2



fml


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 1, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Can someone update me on how close favorites is to being done?
> ​


Your gifs are as unintelligible as Laix's were.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 1, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Your gifs are as unintelligible as Laix's were.



you just handed him a MAJOR compliment

laix is like

the gold standard for all our mafia queens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2017)

I dunno, I kind of get the feeling portrayed by that gif.

Places to be, still getting there in a fabulous way.

Nitty's gifs aren't posted to insult or demean or bully others...so...major upgrade.


----------



## Didi (Sep 1, 2017)

Yeah, Laix' gifs were way more random than that

Also, way more spammed


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 1, 2017)

Wow suddenly you all hating on Laix's gif usage but back when I was spamming gifs y'all ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) were like 'oh my god Sin your gifs will never be as perfect as Laix's he's the gay god and I want him to take my anal virginity praise the gay lord'

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm pretty sure I hated hardcore on Laix for shitting up games with the same irrelevant gif spammed 50 times

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2017)

In a game with 40 people left, of course the bomb blows up and kills 2 people in my depleted mafia.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Wow suddenly you all hating on Laix's gif usage but back when I was spamming gifs y'all ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) were like 'oh my god Sin your gifs will never be as perfect as Laix's he's the gay god and I want him to take my anal virginity praise the gay lord'



Yeah no. Most people were trying to stop you from trying to emulate Laix...not because they revered his, but because they also hated his. It's dumbfuckery. But at least SOME OF HIS were funny.

I see Nitty's as sorta status updates as he's posting. But I also have no patience for them or Youtube spam in a game.



Didi said:


> I'm pretty sure I hated hardcore on Laix for shitting up games with the same irrelevant gif spammed 50 times



This too.

It's one thing to post gifs here in the convo thread, and it's a whole other thing to disrupt a game with them.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2017)

You need a deft touch to work the gif game.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 1, 2017)

Didi said:


> I'm pretty sure I hated hardcore on Laix for shitting up games with the same irrelevant gif spammed 50 times


How dare you oh my god you will never be as good as Laix he's the gay god and I want him to take my anal virginity praise the gay lord

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 1, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> you just handed him a MAJOR compliment
> 
> laix is like
> 
> the gold standard for all our mafia queens



I wanna be a queen too

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 1, 2017)

Law said:


> Yeah no. Most people were trying to stop you from trying to emulate Laix...not because they revered his, but because they also hated his. It's dumbfuckery. But at least SOME OF HIS were funny.
> 
> This too.
> 
> It's one thing to post gifs here in the convo thread, and it's awhole other thing to disrupt a game with them.


I wasn't trying to emulate Laix, get over it. Laix didn't invent gifs nor did he invent gif spam. He's the queen of it, sure, but I emulated myself. Y'all were (and still are) acting like Sin spamming gifs or fluffing is new.

Back then y'all were like 'Ugh Sin is a wannabe Laix but at least Laix had relevant and funny' and now you say the reverse. I'm not saying you gave him a free pass because of the gif spam, but I am saying y'all change opinions like CR changes game mechanics. All the damn time.

Y'all know my opinion on fluff so no need to repeat that argument. Nice b8 tho m8


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I wanna be a queen too


You're a Queen in my heart.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I wanna be a queen too





Oh honey~

You are a princess but you can never be a queen.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 1, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I wasn't trying to emulate Laix, get over it. Laix didn't invent gifs nor did he invent gif spam. He's the queen of it, sure, but I emulated myself. Y'all were (and still are) acting like Sin spamming gifs or fluffing is new.
> 
> Back then y'all were like 'Ugh Sin is a wannabe Laix but at least Laix had relevant and funny' and now you say the reverse. I'm not saying you gave him a free pass because of the gif spam, but I am saying y'all change opinions like CR changes game mechanics. All the damn time.
> 
> Y'all know my opinion on fluff so no need to repeat that argument. Nice b8 tho m8


I have always hated Laix's gifs. 

I only gif spam Kiba sometimes and even then I try to make them sensible.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 1, 2017)

@Nitty Scott serious business: what did you think of Nicki's performance at the VMA's? Her entrance still has me gagging, but the rest of it oh honey..


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 1, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I have always hated Laix's gifs.
> 
> I only gif spam Kiba sometimes and even then I try to make them sensible.


Don't lie OG Wolfie you were definitely team 'Laix gifs are amazing' back during my dark days

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## SinRaven (Sep 1, 2017)

Actually I'm not sure if you were even involved in that discussion at that time lol


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 1, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Don't lie OG Wolfie you were definitely team 'Laix gifs are amazing' back during my dark days


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I wasn't trying to emulate Laix, get over it. Laix didn't invent gifs nor did he invent gif spam. He's the queen of it, sure, but I emulated myself. Y'all were (and still are) acting like Sin spamming gifs or fluffing is new.
> 
> Back then y'all were like 'Ugh Sin is a wannabe Laix but at least Laix had relevant and funny' and now you say the reverse. I'm not saying you gave him a free pass because of the gif spam, but I am saying y'all change opinions like CR changes game mechanics. All the damn time.
> 
> Y'all know my opinion on fluff so no need to repeat that argument. Nice b8 tho m8



You're lumping me in with a group who I have nothing to do with.

I dislike gif spam. Period.

I simply said at least Nitty's recent gifs convey a meaning I can at least understand. And none of them are posted to demean others. Something I can not say about Laix.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I wanna be a queen too



....then take the crown.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 1, 2017)

Now I was a very messy ho at that time, partly because I was in a very dark place, but damn this thread tears me up every time.



> Please take a look in the mirror and realize that you're nothing more than an ugly tumor.


America's Sweetheart


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2017)

The best way to post is in incomplete ramblings, like myself .


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 1, 2017)

Law said:


> You're lumping me in with a group who I have nothing to do with.
> 
> I dislike gif spam. Period.
> 
> I simply said at least Nitty's recent gifs convey a meaning I can at least understand. And none of them are posted to demean others. Something I can not say about Laix.


You're lumping yourself in with that group if you felt vindicated by my initial post.

I like gif spam. Exclamation point.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 1, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Now I was a very messy ho at that time, partly because I was in a very dark place, but damn this thread tears me up every time.
> 
> 
> America's Sweetheart




I didn't know that thread existed. Was on break at the time.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 1, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I didn't know that thread existed. Was on break at the time.


Yeah sorry must've confused you with Marco I think but contrary to him you're very much alive


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> You're lumping yourself in with that group if you felt *vindicated* by my initial post.
> 
> I like gif spam. Exclamation point.



Is that a typo? I don't think you're conveying the point you're hoping.


----------



## Nello (Sep 1, 2017)

That was a great thread


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 1, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Yeah sorry must've confused you with Marco I think but contrary to him you're very much alive


Alive and as much an old man yelling at these kids with their gifs and Dahlia's as I was when I first started playing.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 1, 2017)

I was wise even then

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2017)

Oh Sin....you broken broken doll....


----------



## Stelios (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## SinRaven (Sep 1, 2017)

Law said:


> Is that a typo? I don't think you're conveying the point you're hoping.


It's not a typo, but it might be a misinterpretation on my behalf on what that word means.

But yeah you put this on yourself by responding to my initial post!


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2017)

I simultaneously dislike the gifs as well as love how triggered some people get about it. Remember Raynpelikoneet in my Final Fantasy game?

I am also of the school of thought that if you don't like what someone is doing in a game-- deal with them with game mechanics. So I would likely never ban someone from posting gifs in a game...but I also would never take someone seriously if they complained about being singled out and bullied in games due to their choice of playstyle.



SinRaven said:


> It's not a typo, but it might be a misinterpretation on my behalf on what that word means.
> 
> But yeah you put this on yourself by responding to my initial post!



When you post 1 reply away from someone referencing something they're talking about and say "y'all"-- you don't get to turn it back around on them for assuming you're talking to them. Nice try though. You've already admitted you forgot I wasn't involved back then, so I'll take that.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 1, 2017)

Law said:


> I simultaneously dislike the gifs as well as love how triggered some people get about it. Remember Raynpelikoneet in my Final Fantasy game?
> 
> I am also of the school of thought that if you don't like what someone is doing in a game-- deal with them with game mechanics. So I would likely never ban someone from posting gifs in a game...but I also would never take someone seriously if they complained about being singled out and bullied in games due to their choice of playstyle.
> 
> ...


Eh, that post was about WPK's involvement. You were definitely involved at that time, darling, in fact you were one of the main villains in my eyes at the time.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 1, 2017)

Superman said:


> Oh Sin....you broken broken doll....


You say this but you dont know half of what it means...

I really was fucking broken at the time. I want to say I regret nothing, because I'm a stubborn bitch and I still stand by all my points I made at the time, but I definitely regret how I behaved myself at times back then. 

I know how I can be a mess sometimes and I definitely never hold back and am always first in line when there's drama around, but back then everything I did was just a little... too much.

I said reading that thread brings tears to my eyes and it's true. I am entertained by how much of a mess I was and that brings tears of joy with me, but reading that also brings back memories of my state of mind at the time and that brings tears of sadness.

My life right now is fucking far from perfect and nowhere near where I ever imagined it to be nor where I want myself to be, but fuck me I'm happier than ever. (Almost) no more dark thoughts that try to control me and destroy my life wherever possible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> You say this but you dont know half of what it means...
> 
> I really was fucking broken at the time. I want to say I regret nothing, because I'm a stubborn bitch and I still stand by all my points I made at the time, but I definitely regret how I behaved myself at times back then.
> 
> ...



.......

Come here you bitch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 1, 2017)

> come home from work
> catch up on Favourites
> day phase ended 4,5 hours early

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 1, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Now I was a very messy ho at that time, partly because I was in a very dark place, but damn this thread tears me up every time.
> 
> 
> America's Sweetheart



lol


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 1, 2017)

You can always trust me to tell you when you're being a ratchet bitch @SinRaven

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 1, 2017)

@Aries

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 1, 2017)

@Aries 
Don't you be rating my post "neutral" damnit. 

Your thing is ending phases late/never.
Not early. 

You better not be ending them early from now on.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Sep 1, 2017)

During those days people will seek death but will not find it; they will long to die, but death will elude them.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2017)

RemChu said:


> During those days people will seek death but will not find it; they will long to die, but death will elude them.



And in those days shall men seek death, and shall not find it; and shall desire to die, and death shall flee from them.

I like the old version just that much more. It was Nekron's tagline during last year's Faves.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2017)

Of the last four people I've repped, three of them are on this fucking page...of which there are only 3 posts not my own.


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2017)

Law said:


> And in those days shall men seek death, and shall not find it; and shall desire to die, and death shall flee from them.
> 
> I like the old version just that much more. It was Nekron's tagline during last year's Faves.


Nekron


----------



## Magic (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## SinRaven (Sep 2, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> You can always trust me to tell you when you're being a ratchet bitch @SinRaven


And you can always trust me to ignore it when I'm in ratchet bitch mode but know that deep down inside I appreciate it

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 2, 2017)

While I haven't watched the anime in a long time I saw that one of the previews for upcoming episodes of pokemon will reunite the orignal traveling trio of Ash, Brock and Misty.  They are even bringing back the same Jigglypuff that would put them to sleep and then draw on their faces after they feel asleep.  Looks like they are going for a nostalgia for at least a couple of episodes.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 2, 2017)

Wtf @Legend I was having an emotional moment here you rude boy


----------



## Legend (Sep 2, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Wtf @Legend I was having an emotional moment here you rude boy


Have a tissue


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Wtf @Legend I was having an emotional moment here you rude boy



> moment


----------



## Shizune (Sep 2, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> @Nitty Scott serious business: what did you think of Nicki's performance at the VMA's? Her entrance still has me gagging, but the rest of it oh honey..



The Swish Swish performance?

Also Nicki INCREDIBLE at the VMAs. One of her best looks EVER.



A MUTHAFUCKIN LOOOOOOOK. I AM SHOOK


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 2, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > moment


Moment.

I aint very emotional often and you can't say otherwise!!!


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Moment.
> 
> I aint very emotional often and you can't say otherwise!!!



> can't say otherwise

I didn't.

I only implied that.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 2, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > can't say otherwise
> 
> I didn't.
> 
> I only implied that.


Well your implications are wrong!


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Well your implications are wrong!



I never said they were right.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

You're always emotional Raven

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 2, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I never said they were right.


But you did imply they were right!


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> But you did imply they were right!



I can't say you're wrong there.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You're always emotional Raven


Give me one example (aside from the recent one)!

Pfft, I usually never show my (true) emotions.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Give me one example (aside from the recent one)!
> 
> Pfft, I usually never show my (true) emotions.


You sound emotional refuting the fact that you're emotional!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 2, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I can't say you're wrong there.


I'm never wrong.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You sound emotional refuting the fact that you're emotional!


I might sound emotional but that doesn't mean I am!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I might sound emotional but that doesn't mean I am!


Whatever gets you through the night

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I'm never wrong.



I would disagree, but then you'll just get all emotional about it.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Whatever gets you through the night


You don't want to know what really gets me through the night


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 2, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I would disagree, but then you'll just get all emotional about it.


Define emotional


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 2, 2017)

Speaking of being so emotional:


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> You don't want to know what really gets me through the night


gay porn?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Define emotional



Okay. 

You.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> gay porn?


Oh honey you do get me honey


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 2, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Okay.
> 
> You.


Try again.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Oh honey you do get me honey


I get you on a microscopic level dattebayo

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Try again.



YouxYou ?


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I get you on a microscopic level dattebayo


That's creepy and sexy


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 2, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> YouxYou ?


Again. Third time should be the charm.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> That's creepy and sexy


That just about defines me as a person

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Again. Third time should be the charm.



I have no charm, so I'll just get it wrong again.


----------



## Legend (Sep 2, 2017)

shut up space


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> That just about defines me as a person


Add in annoying and we've got the Wolfie jackpot!


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 2, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I have no charm, so I'll just get it wrong again.


Outplayed.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Add in annoying and we've got the Wolfie jackpot!


You know it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Outplayed.



I blame you for that.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 2, 2017)

Thinking about when SinRaven was called Space is very nostalgic for me

it brings back memories of playing mafia with Space, zyken, sworder, Shiny, Laix and Blur


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 2, 2017)

my goodness THAT is nostalgic for you?

i really am a Mafia relic 

and to think Jeroen and vasto have seen generations that precede even me...


----------



## Shizune (Sep 2, 2017)

this u manny


----------



## Didi (Sep 2, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> my goodness THAT is nostalgic for you?
> 
> i really am a Mafia relic
> 
> and to think Jeroen and vasto have seen generations that precede even me...




Waffles is your generation I'd say
Vasto is mine

unless you want to give rofl an awkard inbetween generation


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

_Coming__ soon to a Mafia Section near you_;



_Be there or be square _​

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 2, 2017)

Didi said:


> Waffles is your generation I'd say
> Vasto is mine
> 
> unless you want to give rofl an awkard inbetween generation



do we even have a name for this era

u in the golden age

me in the silver age

idk

let's call this 

the clown fiesta age


----------



## Shizune (Sep 2, 2017)

nah, the time I mentioned earlier when Laix, Sin, zyken, Shiny, Blur, hammer and Mille all played was the clownfiesta age. Almost nobody played seriously and there was a meltdown in every single thread. I remember some particularly nasty drama around a mafia awards thread lmfao.

This is much nicer by comparison, most of the people still around actually care about the game and we've picked up talent from other websites too.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 2, 2017)

Omg I just remembered when Laix and Law were dragging each other and Law called Laix nasty and Laix put it in his sig. wdsdsdsddd;;

I'm sorry @Law sis but you were arguing with an icon

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 2, 2017)

Didi said:


> Waffles is your generation I'd say
> Vasto is mine
> 
> unless you want to give rofl an awkard inbetween generation



@Mr. Waffles comes from the same age...I think he actually started playing a couple of games before me when he was called ....ugh hate doing it this way.....

R O F L C O P T E R


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 2, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> do we even have a name for this era
> 
> u in the golden age
> 
> ...



I think Aries had a name for it


----------



## Shizune (Sep 2, 2017)

Y'all my game is about to be LIT.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 2, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Y'all my game is about to be LIT.



start it already 
none of us are actually PLAYING favorites 

we are all nothing more than NPCs in a CR game

Reactions: Agree 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

I wouldn't mind another game starting now

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 2, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> start it already
> none of us are actually PLAYING favorites
> 
> we are all nothing more than NPCs in a CR game



Unfortunately I promised the good sis Satsuki (more like Sats-WHO-ki am I right?) and a few others I wouldn't start until Favorites was nearing the zenith of its passing


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

Satsuki died, so problem solved

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 2, 2017)

hm alright I'll see if anyone in my game is still alive in favorites, if not I'll start mine this week

I'll for sure send roles either today or tomorrow


----------



## Stelios (Sep 2, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> The Swish Swish performance?
> 
> Also Nicki INCREDIBLE at the VMAs. One of her best looks EVER.
> 
> ...



I think it's unfortunate. Having so much cash and paying for such a bad style

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> hm alright I'll see if anyone in my game is still alive in favorites, if not I'll start mine this week
> 
> I'll for sure send roles either today or tomorrow


I checked the list, mainly only the no lifers are alive in favorites and signed up for yours so shouldn't be much of a problem either way.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm '''''''''alive''''''' in favorites


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> I'm '''''''''alive''''''' in favorites


You're a... "NO lifer"

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 2, 2017)

I am not in favorites currently....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 2, 2017)

Superman said:


> @Mr. Waffles comes from the same age...I think he actually started playing a couple of games before me when he was called ....ugh hate doing it this way.....
> 
> R O F L C O P T E R




Nah, you played in the first game I hosted on NF, I didn't manage to get Rofl into the game until a few months later


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

Superman said:


> I am not in favorites currently....


Did you miss signups?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 2, 2017)

Didi said:


> Nah, you played in the first game I hosted on NF, I didn't manage to get Rofl into the game until a few months later



Wait, there was a time before Waffles played mafia? Did they still have floppy disks back then?


----------



## Shizune (Sep 2, 2017)

A VERSE


----------



## Stelios (Sep 2, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Wait, there was a time before Waffles played mafia? Did they still have floppy disks back then?



3.5inch were still around not so long ago


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Did you miss signups?



.....shut up.... 



Didi said:


> Nah, you played in the first game I hosted on NF, I didn't manage to get Rofl into the game until a few months later



 Huh....I thought he did....

@Mr. Waffles clarify.


----------



## Nello (Sep 2, 2017)

Did they write their post on a word document and save it on a floppy disk that they passed around via air mail?


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 2, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Thinking about when SinRaven was called Space is very nostalgic for me
> 
> it brings back memories of playing mafia with Space, zyken, sworder, Shiny, Laix and Blur


Where is Immortal in this list 

But yeah, those were romantic days where the community was smaller than evil and us, the new kids on the block,  did everything to keep it alive. Lovely memories, especially since we all were a messy bunch lol


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

Superman said:


> .....shut up....




...



...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






.....





......


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 2, 2017)

Nello said:


> Did they write their post on a word document and save it on a floppy disk that they passed around via air mail?





SinRaven said:


> Where is Immortal in this list
> 
> But yeah, those were romantic days where the community was smaller than evil and us, the new kids on the block,  did everything to keep it alive. Lovely memories, especially since we all were a messy bunch lol



....damn youth.....


----------



## Stelios (Sep 2, 2017)

Time flies 
We grow
I'm aging more than fine though


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

Superman said:


> .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My heart may be a void but you can never stab me from that darkness.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 2, 2017)

@Stelios Sick rap lyrics bro


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 2, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Where is Immortal in this list
> 
> But yeah, those were romantic days where the community was smaller than evil and us, the new kids on the block,  did everything to keep it alive. Lovely memories, especially since we all were a messy bunch lol


Than ever not evil lol


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 2, 2017)

I remember the mafiawards where fucking Shiny and Blur got the otp award when Immortal and I deserved it goddamit

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 2, 2017)

Did they stop doing mafiawards?


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 2, 2017)

No _someone _wanted to host it the past two years because it was 'his thing' but he didn't follow through.

I'll host it this year.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 2, 2017)

"Mafiawards should have never been a thing"

-Law, 2015, 2016, 2017

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stelios (Sep 2, 2017)

Nello said:


> @Stelios Sick rap lyrics bro



Ty, I didn't do it on purpose


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 2, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> "Mafiawards should have never been a thing"
> 
> -Law, 2015, 2016, 2017


2012, 2013, 2014 also probably

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 2, 2017)

"Mafia was a mistake. It's nothing but trash. Those who identity as mafiaplayer sicken me."
                                                              -Rawu


----------



## Stelios (Sep 2, 2017)

Didi said:


> "Mafia was a mistake. It's nothing but trash. Those who identity as mafiaplayer sicken me."
> -Rawu




What's his beef it's like playing a board game. Why hate someone for playing a board game?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> and to think Jeroen and vasto have seen generations that precede even me...





Didi said:


> Waffles is your generation I'd say
> Vasto is mine
> 
> unless you want to give rofl an awkard inbetween generation





Superman said:


> @Mr. Waffles comes from the same age...I think he actually started playing a couple of games before me when he was called ....ugh hate doing it this way.....
> 
> R O F L C O P T E R



I like how in these 3 posts I'm mentioned by 4, technically 5, different names.

All that is needed is an "old man", "brofl" and ">.>" to complete the set. 



Didi said:


> Nah, you played in the first game I hosted on NF, I didn't manage to get Rofl into the game until a few months later



Was that the Monkey Island one ? 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Wait, there was a time before Waffles played mafia? Did they still have floppy disks back then?



No, it was before floppy disks.
Back then they still used smoke signals to send out roles.



Superman said:


> .....shut up....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd clarify, but you so far haven't mentioned any time period, or anything useful, for me to be able to clarify anything.
When did you start playing ? First game ?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

Didi said:


> "Mafia was a mistake. It's nothing but trash. Those who identity as mafiaplayer sicken me."
> -Rawu



What's a "Rawu" ?


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I like how in these 3 posts I'm mentioned by 4, technically 5, different names.
> 
> All that is needed is an "old man", "brofl" and ">.>" to complete the set.
> 
> ...


>.>

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> >.>



Hm ?


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Hm ?


You asked for it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You asked for it



And I'm asking what you want in return. 

> calls my name
> I respond
> gets mad at me


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> And I'm asking what you want in return.
> 
> > calls my name
> > I respond
> > gets mad at me


Can't I talk to someone without needing something from them in return?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Can't I talk to someone without needing something from them in return?



But you only said my name.
How is that talking to someone.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> But you only said my name.
> How is that talking to someone.


It was my opening line-ice breaker.  

See how we're conversating now?

It worked great!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It was my opening line-ice breaker.
> 
> See how we're conversating now?
> 
> It worked great!



> needing an ice-breaker with me


----------



## Aries (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm the John Cena of Mafia. Every game you get lets go CR/CR sucks chants. mafia dominates town only to get the 5 moves of doom and lose. lolCRwins

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 2


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > needing an ice-breaker with me



 
What did you think of my banner? 


Aries said:


> I'm the John Cena of Mafia. Every game you get lets go CR/CR sucks chants. mafia dominates town only to get the 5 moves of doom and lose. lolCRwins



Even John Cena responds to his fans cries when they come to him

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> What did you think of my banner?



What banner ? >.>


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What banner ? >.>


Go back a page and find my post that's being rated optimistic for no reason

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Nello (Sep 2, 2017)

Aries said:


> I'm the John Cena of Mafia. Every game you get lets go CR/CR sucks chants. mafia dominates town only to get the 5 moves of doom and lose. lolCRwins


I had fun, I just wish there would be more deaths


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Go back a page and find my post that's being rated optimistic for no reason



It looks great. 
Now open sign ups.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It looks great.
> Now open sign ups.




I will in a week or so  don't think I'll wanna host it until early-mid October or so._ (even if it's ready, lol)_

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I will in a week or so  don't think I'll wanna host it until early-mid October or so._ (even if it's ready, lol)_





> in a week or so

Autosign me and give me what I asked for.


----------



## Aries (Sep 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Even John Cena responds to his fans cries when they come to him



 I'm always there for my fans. Hustle,loyalty and respect

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Go back a page and find my post that's being rated optimistic for no reason


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

Aries said:


> I'm always there for my fans. Hustle,loyalty and respect



Remember when your games still had generic townies in them ?
Good times....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > in a week or so
> 
> Autosign me and give me what I asked for.



Sure thing  


Aries said:


> I'm always there for my fans. Hustle,loyalty and respect



YOUR #1 FAN HAS BEEN WAITING FOR 80 HOURS!  

HUSTLE DEEZ NUTS!  


jk ilysenpai notice me plz b-b-baka! 



Underworld Broker said:


>

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Sure thing



You better deliver.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You better deliver.


I'll deliver....

something at least

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'll deliver....
> 
> something at least


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


If it makes you feel better all the roles are super duper enjoyable

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> If it makes you feel better all the roles are super duper enjoyable



That doesn't make me feel better.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That doesn't make me feel better.


    


  







I should feel bad about that maybe...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I should feel bad about that maybe...



I'm sure I'll enjoy your game.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm sure I'll enjoy your game.


You will!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 2, 2017)

damn it for a game of 21 characters the way I want to design it

Accounting for a 7 days story line that would be
cycle gifs: 14
character gifs: 42 (skill gifs + deaths)
a total of at least 56 gifs that are meant to be used 

so far I have created 12 total size of 1.16GB
I reckon I'll have 6GB of material when I m done


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Tiger (Sep 2, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Omg I just remembered when Laix and Law were dragging each other and Law called Laix nasty and Laix put it in his sig. wdsdsdsddd;;
> 
> I'm sorry @Law sis but you were arguing with an icon



I was right.

I couldn't give half a shit.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

Law said:


> I was right.
> 
> I couldn't give half a shit.



A quarter ?


----------



## Nello (Sep 2, 2017)

At what fraction of a shit do you stop caring enough to point out that you were right in calling someone nasty


----------



## Nello (Sep 2, 2017)

Waffles ninjad me


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

Nello said:


> Waffles ninjad me



Feels bad mang.


----------



## Nello (Sep 2, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Feels bad mang.


When next you come home to your beloved mother you will know that you have been ninjad


----------



## Nello (Sep 2, 2017)

I don't mean that I'm sorry brofl


----------



## Shizune (Sep 2, 2017)

Law said:


> I was right.
> 
> I couldn't give half a shit.



I'm gonna need the 2nd and 3rd best hosts on NF to stop beefing

(the best is Olivia, the rest of us could only ASPIRE)


----------



## Nello (Sep 2, 2017)

Don't think I've ever been in an Olivia game


----------



## Nello (Sep 2, 2017)

Hearing good things about platinum though so looking forward to that


----------



## Shizune (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm coming for Olivia's spot with this WC3 game though, this is my favorite video game of all time and I've played it since I was in elementary school. I'm about to come THROUGH


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

Nello said:


> When next you come home to your beloved mother you will know that you have been ninjad





Nello said:


> I don't mean that I'm sorry brofl



So much I could say...
I'll stick to


----------



## Nello (Sep 2, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I'm coming for Olivia's spot with this WC3 game though, this is my favorite video game of all time and I've played it since I was in elementary school. I'm about to come THROUGH


WC3 is no joke possibly the GOAT pc game. I can't think of a game with a greater legacy and replayability. I could play it today and have a blast.


Mr. Waffles said:


> So much I could say...
> I'll stick to


Rude


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

Nello said:


> Rude



-shrug-


----------



## Shizune (Sep 2, 2017)

Nello said:


> WC3 is no joke possibly the GOAT pc game. I can't think of a game with a greater legacy and replayability. I could play it today and have a blast.
> 
> Rude



Bitch, WC3 is a fucking GAME. Not only is it mechanically one of the greatest and most diverse RTS games of all time, the story was so rich that it was capable of launching the greatest MMO of all time.

When I say I'm a Warcraft STAN...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 2, 2017)

A STORY!


----------



## Nello (Sep 2, 2017)

It's also the father to the whole moba genre 

Custom maps


----------



## Tiger (Sep 2, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> A quarter ?



Considering I'm also an asshole sometimes, I could go with a quarter.



Nitty Scott said:


> I'm gonna need the 2nd and 3rd best hosts on NF to stop beefing
> 
> (the best is Olivia, the rest of us could only ASPIRE)



Hard to beef with a ghost.

And yes Warcraft is a rich, wonderful game. It changed the world, literally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 2, 2017)

Nello said:


> I had fun, I just wish there would be more deaths



CR games in a nutshell,  I see lots of deaths going on in the game. Don't you see how dead inside some of the players are? Hope will carry them through




Mr. Waffles said:


> Remember when your games still had generic townies in them ?
> Good times....


Pre-CRisis. Its no longer canon



White Wolf said:


> YOUR #1 FAN HAS BEEN WAITING FOR 80 HOURS!
> 
> HUSTLE DEEZ NUTS!
> 
> ...



Loyalty is always rewarded, ill make sure to give you a cozy role in the upcoming edit gif movie adaption of Favorites

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

Aries said:


> Loyalty is always rewarded, ill make sure to give you a cozy role in the upcoming edit gif movie adaption of Favorites


> trying to bribe me 

 


Well okay  


inb4 it's getting trolled

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 2, 2017)

Aries said:


> CR games in a nutshell,  I see lots of deaths going on in the game. Don't you see how dead inside some of the players are? Hope will carry them through



Try to come up with something ridiculous enough to break me.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

Law said:


> Considering I'm also an asshole sometimes, I could go with a quarter.



You give more shits than me.



Aries said:


> Pre-CRisis. Its no longer canon



Pfffft.
I will always remember the CR before all the madness.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 2, 2017)

Mafia games are fun by default.

That's not the only component of a good game.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> inb4 it's getting trolled



inafter*


----------



## Shizune (Sep 2, 2017)

Nello said:


> It's also the father to the whole moba genre
> 
> Custom maps



Sis this is the most overlooked thing about WC3!

In addition to teaching all these other bitches how to make an RTS, how to write a story and how to have mass appeal, Warcraft 3 legitimately helped my generation cultivate an interest in programming and game design. I knew a _lot _of otherwise regular people on Battle.Net who originally knew nothing about coding, but learned because the WC3 map editor was _incredibly _user friendly. The custom map development community was just incredible and it made Warcraft 3 hands down the most impactful video game of all time. Warcraft 3 is directly responsible for the entire moba genre, and its legacy goes far beyond even that such as popularizing tower defense games and cultivating a _massive _roleplaying community that later mostly transitioned to WoW.

I could write an article about this, and maybe some day I will. Warcraft 3 was just incredible in every way. Unbelievable almost. Every facet of that game was just top notch and groundbreaking at the time. We've still never had another video game that's done even half as much to give its users tools to develop other games. Beyond just being a pillar of the RTS genre, Warcraft 3 really created a unique space in game development where a lot of newcomers learned about design and it's never been replicated.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> inafter*

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>



You know I'm right.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 2, 2017)

And the way Warcraft 3 introduced character concepts that have endured and become ever more iconic as the years continue.

The longevity. I'm shook.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You know I'm right.


I am optimistic that Aries means well and he won't disappoint me.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I am optimistic that Aries means well and he won't disappoint me.



I wish I could give out Mega optimistic ratings.

Damned @Reznor hogging all the good stuff.


----------



## Nello (Sep 2, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> And the way Warcraft 3 introduced character concepts that have endured and become ever more iconic as the years continue.
> 
> The longevity. I'm shook.


I can't handle all this greatness, please hold me


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I wish I could give out Mega optimistic ratings.
> 
> Damned @Reznor hogging all the good stuff.


I will never have the shame of a mega optimistic showing on my profile. Nope nope

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 2, 2017)

Aries said:


> Pre-CRisis. Its no longer canon



You spelled that wrong. 

It's

Pre-CR ISIS

Because you are a terrorist host.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I will never have the shame of a mega optimistic showing on my profile. Nope nope



You do realize that bribing Reznor is easy, right ?
Just give him pizza.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 2, 2017)

Jaina >>>>>


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You do realize that bribing Reznor is easy, right ?
> Just give him pizza.


He mega optimistic'd Nighty and it still didn't show on her profile so I'm safe  


NO SHAME

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 2, 2017)

Y'know whenever people talk about the greatest female queens/leaders in fiction, nobody mentions the WC3 characters even though they're all top 10 material. You'd be hard pressed to find leaders better than Jaina, Sylvanas and Tyrande. _Especially _Tyrande, who is hands down one of the greatest fictional leaders of all time.


----------



## Aries (Sep 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> > trying to bribe me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Believe in the me that believes in you



Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Try to come up with something ridiculous enough to break me.



 


Mr. Waffles said:


> You give more shits than me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those days are long gone, 



Law said:


> Mafia games are fun by default.
> 
> That's not the only component of a good game.



Like the dinosaurs before you, your time is up. My time is now brrrabadooo


----------



## Shizune (Sep 2, 2017)

Not to mention Alleria and Aegwynn.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 2, 2017)

Always liked Sylvanas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 2, 2017)

Jaina is an Orc cuck 
Sylvanas is legitimately evil
And Tyrande is an aloofiarch who couldn't be bothered with the Stormrage brothers' autism

BOOM

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> He mega optimistic'd Nighty and it still didn't show on her profile so I'm safe
> 
> 
> NO SHAME



Bribing solves many things. 



Aries said:


> Those days are long gone,



Gone, but never forgotten.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 2, 2017)

Law said:


> Always liked Sylvanas.



Her story has only gotten better as the years go on, imo. WoW is doing a great job developing her story after Arthas's death. Originally Sylvanas's people only existed to hunt Arthas, so with no Arthas or purpose left she has hard decisions to make as a leader. There's also been touching moments involving her sisters. Her sanity is deteriorating, at least emotionally. She tried to have her sister Vereesa and Vereesa's children murdered so she could raise them as undead and they could join Sylvanas in her kingdom. The loneliness is really eating at her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 2, 2017)

Sylvanas also replaced Vol'Jin as Warchief of the entire Horde because he received a vision from the spirits instructing him to do so, but we're skeptical about the innocence of that vision because Azeroth is deeply corrupted by an Old God right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 2, 2017)

A CINEMATIC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 2, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Her story has only gotten better as the years go on, imo. WoW is doing a great job developing her story after Arthas's death. Originally Sylvanas's people only existed to hunt Arthas, so with no Arthas or purpose left she has hard decisions to make as a leader. There's also been touching moments involving her sisters. Her sanity is deteriorating, at least emotionally. She tried to have her sister Vereesa and Vereesa's children murdered so she could raise them as undead and they could join Sylvanas in her kingdom. The loneliness is really eating at her.



that character sounds pretty cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 2, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> that character sounds pretty cool



>*Underworld* Broker

I WONDER WHY

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 2, 2017)

Jeez you guys talk too much. Favorites boring y'all so you use this as a convo thread instead?


----------



## Stelios (Sep 2, 2017)

Nothing like pantheon

My spear is restless
They are privileged to die at my feet


----------



## Tiger (Sep 2, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Jaina is an Orc cuck
> *Sylvanas is legitimately evil*
> And Tyrande is an aloofiarch who couldn't be bothered with the Stormrage brothers' autism
> 
> BOOM



I'm not sure your words hold the weight you intended. 

And the bolded especially-- in my opinion she gets better as a character the more legitimately evil she is.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Jeez you guys talk too much. Favorites boring y'all so you use this as a convo thread instead?


What monster uses Favorites as a convo thread?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

Too bad I still win


Nothing

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Too bad I still win
> 
> 
> Nothing



Reznor is best.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Too bad I still win
> 
> 
> Nothing



welcome to the mega optimistic club


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> welcome to the mega optimistic club



> Nighty
> Broki
> Woofie

I'm ok with dis club

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 2, 2017)

But it shouldn't be too hard showing that mega optimistic only in your profile it should be like 2-3 lines of code as long as people doing the code aren't lazy or tired like me


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> > Nighty
> > Broki
> > Woofie
> 
> I'm ok with dis club



But are they ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 2, 2017)

@Nitty Scott I agree



Mr. Waffles said:


> I'd clarify, but you so far haven't mentioned any time period, or anything useful, for me to be able to clarify anything.
> When did you start playing ? First game



Uh....Hhhmmmmmmm I think Misty's Dragon Ball game?



Aries said:


> I'm the John Cena of Mafia. Every game you get lets go CR/CR sucks chants. mafia dominates town only to get the 5 moves of doom and lose. lolCRwins



 You fucking suck you fucking bitch how the fuck can you he fucking Naraku and send me to the fucking void then have some other cuck bitch role send me back to the void fuck you. 

Worst Favorites Host ever. 

 CR SUCKS! CR SUCKS! CR SUCKS! CR SUCKS!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> But are they ?


Why wouldn't they be? I'm a fine specimen of Wolf.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 2, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> But it shouldn't be too hard showing that mega optimistic only in your profile it should be like 2-3 lines of code as long as people doing the code aren't lazy or tired like me



 But then you would fit right in as a coder here....


----------



## Stelios (Sep 2, 2017)

Superman said:


> @Nitty Scott I agree
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Law's execution of favorites was fantastic. He was still newled iirc.
Not sure how he can fair now that he is into marriage for good

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 2, 2017)

Superman said:


> But then you would fit right in as a coder here....



I just think we are usually all the same  

We are lazy fucks at things we do outside of our job until suddenly we just get into coding randomly and do some work then get back at being lazy


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

Superman said:


> Uh....Hhhmmmmmmm I think Misty's Dragon Ball game?



I kinda doubt that, but I can't check.
You played in Didi's Monkey Island game though, which I'm fairly sure was before Misty's DB game. 



White Wolf said:


> Why wouldn't they be? I'm a fine specimen of Wolf.



Why you asking me ?


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I kinda doubt that, but I can't check.
> You played in Didi's Monkey Island game though, which I'm fairly sure was before Misty's DB game.
> 
> 
> ...


Who else would I ask

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Who else would I ask



True. 
I don't know though.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 2, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Law's execution of favorites was fantastic. He was still newled iirc.
> Not sure how he can fair now that he is into marriage for good



Newlywed*
Fare*



And I don't think my execution can be considered fantastic. My decision to include the Angels was a mistake that caused a couple scum players to be discovered when they otherwise wouldn't have been.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

Law said:


> Newlywed*
> Fare*
> 
> 
> ...


*splash*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> True.
> I don't know though.


Find out

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 2, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Law's execution of favorites was fantastic. He was still newled iirc.
> Not sure how he can fair now that he is into marriage for good



 Law pretty much said what I was going to say.



Evil C.C. said:


> I just think we are usually all the same
> 
> We are lazy fucks at things we do outside of our job until suddenly we just get into coding randomly and do some work then get back at being lazy



 Bless you lazy bastards.



Mr. Waffles said:


> I kinda doubt that, but I can't check.
> You played in Didi's Monkey Island game though, which I'm fairly sure was before Misty's DB game.



.....then yeah I do not remember what game...wow...I did not realise I was playing that long...



Law said:


> Newlywed*
> Fare*
> 
> 
> ...



 Man did it hurt non town. But at least you were there for actions...unlike a certain troll I would like to crush...

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Find out



Nah. 
I'm more inclined to go sleep. 



Superman said:


> .....then yeah I do not remember what game...wow...I did not realise I was playing that long...



It's been 7 years and 1 month since I started playing, so I get what you mean.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Nah.
> I'm more inclined to go sleep.
> 
> 
> ...


Sleep is for the weak

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Sleep is for the weak



Perfect for me then.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Perfect for me then.



Good night Waffle.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 2, 2017)

Superman said:


> Law pretty much said what I was going to say.



I don't care about your opinion or his. My feedback is on how I experienced the game. Familyparka is also on the same host tier. Always all the small details and write ups and action summary etc where they should be.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 2, 2017)

Law said:


> And I don't think my execution can be considered fantastic. My decision to include the Angels was a mistake that caused a couple scum players to be discovered when they otherwise wouldn't have been.



Your decision with angels and money are up to debate as far as game mechanics are concerned. I m not talking about the design of your game I'm talking about the execution of it. I liked it I wish more hosts were doing it like you and familyparka


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 2, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It's been 7 years and 1 month since I started playing, so I get what you mean.







Stelios said:


> *I don't care about your opinion or his*. My feedback is on how I experienced the game. Familyparka is also on the same host tier. Always all the small details and write ups and action summary etc where they should be.



 Oh then fuck you too.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

Ahhh, I'm so happy. Episode 9 of Welcome to the Ballroom is finally out weeeee.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 2, 2017)

Next year's Faves will be a return to simple, solid execution...with ever-evolving roles and mechanics. In other words, everything I'm already exceptional at, without trying to turn it into my own story.

I learn from my mistakes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 2, 2017)

Law said:


> Newlywed*
> Fare*
> 
> 
> ...



Can you elaborate on what the angels were and what went wrong with them


----------



## Shizune (Sep 2, 2017)

Law said:


> Next year's Faves will be a return to simple, solid execution...with ever-evolving roles and mechanics. In other words, everything I'm already exceptional at, without trying to turn it into my own story.
> 
> I learn from my mistakes.



I'm super interested in what you want to do differently from a design perspective


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 2, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> A STORY!


----------



## Tiger (Sep 2, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Can you elaborate on what the angels were and what went wrong with them



I assigned everyone an angel. A narrative representation of their character so I could write a story in each write-up rather than just detail what happened in point form.

The design was amazing, and the art is something I'm constantly inspired by. However, some roles that weren't intended to be investigators were able to learn who someone may be by using an ability on them and reading the write-up to see which angel was in it. Magikarp, for example, could splash someone every phase. And his angel in the write-up spit water in another angel's face.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 2, 2017)

Law said:


> I assigned everyone an angel. A narrative representation of their character so I could write a story in each write-up rather than just detail what happened in point form.
> 
> The design was amazing, and the art is something I'm constantly inspired by. However, some roles that weren't intended to be investigators were able to learn who someone may be by using an ability on them and reading the write-up to see which angel was in it. Magikarp, for example, could splash someone every phase. And his angel in the write-up spit water in another angel's face.


Psuedo-investigations are a bitch. Was a problem for me in Favorites 3 due to abilities that specified they only worked on people of a certain faction. I fixed that mostly in IV and V.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 2, 2017)

Superman said:


> Oh then fuck you too.



I'm gonna take you with me
I want to fight you
I'll fucking bite you
Can't stand nobody like you
You can't run
You can't hide
No surprise
Close your eyes

Come with me


----------



## Shizune (Sep 2, 2017)

I've tried to be considerate of potential balance concerns, specifically pseudo investigations. I'm gonna quadruple check now though, lol


----------



## Aries (Sep 2, 2017)

Superman said:


> @Nitty Scott I agree
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My only regret in hosting Favorites is I have no regrets. I've had a good laugh throughout the game vasto, and in the end we will always have the memes to remember

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 2, 2017)

......


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

My only regret in favorites is not being the 20 god kill Zamasu role the world needs and demands

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 2, 2017)

Aries said:


> My only regret in hosting Favorites is I have no regrets. I've had a good laugh throughout the game vasto, and in the end we will always have the memes to remember



I created the gif
where Vasto joins your game
and gets cucked countless time

I was about to do the subtitles when I created it 
but then I got high 

go for it

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 2, 2017)

I could put so many people out of their misery  
Or give me a god kill death note  
Mercy is swift

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 2, 2017)

Law said:


> Next year's Faves will be a return to simple, solid execution...with ever-evolving roles and mechanics. In other words, everything I'm already exceptional at, without trying to turn it into my own story.
> 
> *I learn from my mistakes*.


----------



## Aries (Sep 2, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I created the gif
> where Vasto joins your game
> and gets cucked countless time
> 
> ...



As expected, vasto underestimates me and gets slapped around like a hot tortilla


----------



## Legend (Sep 2, 2017)

Praise be to Law


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 2, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> *Red Mafia's Faction Kill *was redirected to ??? but it failed
> *Celestia *used *Manipulator *was redirected to busdrive ??? and ???
> *Marco's Spirit* tried to possess Superman but since he's in the void he failed
> *Rin's Simulation* ended up targetting ??? and ???in the void
> ...



 WHAT PART OF ME BEING IN THE FUCKING VOID FOR THE 3RD TIME DID PEOPLE NOT GET!? DID 2 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) SERIOUSLY TRY TO TARGET ME!?


FUCK YOU CR @Aries


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Shizune (Sep 2, 2017)

I've literally been craving Mexican food ever since someone posted something about a hot tortilla earlier...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 2, 2017)

Superman said:


> WHAT PART OF ME BEING IN THE FUCKING VOID FOR THE 3RD TIME DID PEOPLE NOT GET!? DID 2 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) SERIOUSLY TRY TO TARGET ME!?
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU CR @Aries


You would have been better off being apart of me


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 2, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I've literally been craving Mexican food ever since someone posted something about a hot tortilla earlier...


----------



## Nello (Sep 3, 2017)

Law said:


> I assigned everyone an angel. A narrative representation of their character so I could write a story in each write-up rather than just detail what happened in point form.
> 
> The design was amazing, and the art is something I'm constantly inspired by. However, some roles that weren't intended to be investigators were able to learn who someone may be by using an ability on them and reading the write-up to see which angel was in it. Magikarp, for example, could splash someone every phase. And his angel in the write-up spit water in another angel's face.


That was unintentional? I thought magikarp was the best designed role in the game


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 3, 2017)

Guys, I need four more people for my Greater Idea game (more than four also welcome)

Its a turbo game and it will happen 9 hours from now, if I get dem sig ups.

Okay


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 3, 2017)

Anyone can give me Hit's role from DB Mafia?

I can't find it because "Hit"'s too short for the search button


----------



## Aries (Sep 3, 2017)

I'm being told players are having mental breakdowns in Favorites and I'm just like

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Sep 3, 2017)

Aries said:


> I'm being told players are having mental breakdowns in Favorites and I'm just like


Depending on how you say "breakdowns" how would you rate it on a scale of 1-10?


----------



## Nello (Sep 3, 2017)

You're all playing this game wrong. Embrace chaos; accept oblivion; hail Aries, Greek God of savagery


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 3, 2017)

@Nitty Scott roles soon?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 3, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> Depending on how you say "breakdowns" how would you rate it on a scale of 1-10?



Its pretty high honestly, makes me laugh a bit. Only strong willed individuals are taking the heat. I can see most of the players playing wouldn't have lasted long when that type of game was my gimmick.


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Sep 3, 2017)

Aries said:


> Its pretty high honestly, makes me laugh a bit. Only strong willed individuals are taking the heat. I can see most of the players playing wouldn't have lasted long when that type of game was my gimmick.


You need to send me some screenshots of that shit as soon as this game is over m8 if it's platinum then I'm sure his buddies must have been pretty upset too.


----------



## Aries (Sep 3, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> You need to send me some screenshots of that shit as soon as this game is over m8 if it's platinum then I'm sure his buddies must have been pretty upset too.



Plat and his team have gotten trolled throughout. Difference is that plat sees the funny side and is just trolling at this point. One thing that has stayed consistent is each side thinks they have it worse then the other. Town thinks mafia has cheap abilities and its unfair. Mafia thinks town is overpowered and its unfair and I'm just like

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Sep 3, 2017)

Aries said:


> Plat and his team have gotten trolled throughout. Difference is that plat sees the funny side and is just trolling at this point. One thing that has stayed consistent is each side thinks they have it worse then the other. Town thinks mafia has cheap abilities and its unfair. Mafia thinks town is overpowered and its unfair and I'm just like


Good to know it really is just hilarious to see people freakout at times heck I look at old dragonball mafias to look at myself freakout because it's just THAT funny...


----------



## Shizune (Sep 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @Nitty Scott roles soon?



I can't work under these conditions


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 3, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I can't work under these conditions




I'll send you nudes?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'll send you nudes?



Okay


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 3, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Okay


That was easier than I expected

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 3, 2017)

Aries said:


> Plat and his team have gotten trolled throughout. Difference is that plat sees the funny side and is just trolling at this point. One thing that has stayed consistent is each side thinks they have it worse then the other. Town thinks mafia has cheap abilities and its unfair. Mafia thinks town is overpowered and its unfair and I'm just like


I have been trolling since game start. 

When every side is straight broken, it doesn't matter as much whose "overpowered"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2017)

Aries said:


> Plat and his team have gotten trolled throughout. Difference is that plat sees the funny side and is just trolling at this point. One thing that has stayed consistent is each side thinks they have it worse then the other. Town thinks mafia has cheap abilities and its unfair. Mafia thinks town is overpowered and its unfair and I'm just like



Shut the fuck up and get me out of the void already. One of you two assholes. 

@Hachibi

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 3, 2017)

Finished Steins Gate.

Now I need to figure out where to put it in my Top 10 manga/anime of all time.

It's that good.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 3, 2017)

1- One Piece
2- FMA
3- Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
4- 20th Century Boys
5- Assassination Classroom
6- Steins Gate
7- Death Note
8- Code Geass
9- History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi
10- Shaman King

Black Cat now goes to 11th.


----------



## Legend (Sep 3, 2017)

I got myself modkilled out of frustration thats how aggravating Favs is

DDL have you watched JJBA?


----------



## Shizune (Sep 3, 2017)

It's always the last 3 or 4 roles that are the hardest to finish


----------



## Aries (Sep 3, 2017)

For Console Wars-Nintendo edition


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 3, 2017)

I quite because of incompetency, even troll host should have tact and be able to carry out basic host functions. Waiting on that Law game though


----------



## Aries (Sep 3, 2017)

You knew what you were getting yourself into mate

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 3, 2017)

New people hopefully know this isn't the norm here.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 3, 2017)

Aries said:


> You knew what you were getting yourself into mate



I know, right.
I get that new people might be... disappointed, but anyone who's ever played one of your games should know what to expect.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I know, right.
> I get that new people might be... disappointed, but anyone who's ever played one of your games should know what to expect.



This isn't just "one of his games", this is Favorites. This excuse is not acceptable.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 3, 2017)

Law said:


> This isn't just "one of his games", this is Favorites. This excuse is not acceptable.



It's not an excuse though.
It's just a fact.
Anyone that expected things to be different because "it's Favourites" clearly don't know Aries.

And just to be clear, I'm on your side in this.
I just never had hope to begin with.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 3, 2017)

I had my doubts, but I wasn't going to _not sign up for Favorites_-- and that right there is the problem.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 3, 2017)

Law said:


> but I wasn't going to _not sign up for Favorites_--



And there you have me in a nutshell.

I wouldn't be surprised if the same applies to @Dragon D. Luffy  and @WolfPrinceKiba .


----------



## Aries (Sep 3, 2017)

This was all Marcos idea

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> And there you have me in a nutshell.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if the same applies to @Dragon D. Luffy  and @WolfPrinceKiba .



The same applies to roughly 40 other players. Then you have 10-15 who didn't know Aries and just wanted to play this annual game. And 10-15 who knew Aries games and thought it would be better that way.


----------



## Didi (Sep 3, 2017)

Idc, I'm having fun

Though I don't know why he still bothers giving people passive abilities in games these size when it's guaranteed he'll forget about them

And occasionally it's annoying not getting responded to


but overall, I'm having fun, mostly cuz I have a fun role and it's funny to watch the shitstorm unfold


----------



## Aries (Sep 3, 2017)

Its been a while I've had a laugh this grand.


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 3, 2017)

Didi said:


> Idc, I'm having fun
> 
> Though I don't know why he still bothers giving people passive abilities in games these size when it's guaranteed he'll forget about them
> 
> ...


Kind of my thoughts as well. Sure things could be better handled but there is still a lot of good that I think people are overlooking. Not to mention that some of the problems with the game (like the sheer number of posts) you can't exactly blame anyone one person for.


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Santí (Sep 3, 2017)

I had hope only due to Marco.

Once I realized Marco wasn't coming back, I had already discarded all faith; however, I still needed to persevere. Even if it was a CR game, I clinged on to the hope that I could still _win _a Favorites by whatever bastard means that entails with it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 3, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Kind of my thoughts as well. Sure things could be better handled but there is still a lot of good that I think people are overlooking. Not to mention that some of the problems with the game (like the sheer number of posts) you can't exactly blame anyone one person for.



4 or 5 48 hour day phases
Encouraging shit-posting to be in the top 5 postcount early on
Not letting anyone actually die

This game was designed specifically to break postcount records, actually.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 3, 2017)

Law said:


> 4 or 5 48 hour day phases
> Encouraging shit-posting to be in the top 5 postcount early on
> Not letting anyone actually die
> 
> This game was designed specifically to break postcount records, actually.


Like I said I know the game has its flaws. But I guess I am more willing to see additional factors at work than others and probably am more forgiving in general than a lot of others here.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 3, 2017)

At the end of the day, it's a game.

It's going to be a long wait until January 1st, doe.


----------



## Aries (Sep 3, 2017)

Those 5 48 hrs were something Marco and I planned doing from the start, he just left.  In the end don't really care what people think of this game or If i ruined "favorites" or not. If I did that's pretty great if not hope you enjoyed the laughs and had fun for what it was etc.

Reactions: Ningen 3


----------



## Nello (Sep 3, 2017)

It's okay Aries. Some people hate the game, not the host  You just went too far for a favorites game.

Surprised so many veterans were upset though. In such a massive game your skill is by no means a guarantee that you will win the game, AND this is an Aries game. You shouldn't be upset that you didn't win IMO.

Kinda worried about the impression left on newcomers though


----------



## Legend (Sep 3, 2017)

Half of the player count should be dead by now


----------



## Platinum (Sep 3, 2017)

I really don't see the problem. For new people, sure. But anyone who knows Aries knew this was going to happen.

But don't worry guys, I will reign in that little rascal as co-captain of the console wars .

We will be peanut butter and chocolate - two halves of a greater whole.



Aries said:


> For Console Wars-Nintendo edition



Infinite the hedgehog ain't coming within 50 miles of any game I help create.

Now, Coldsteel on the other hand....


----------



## Stelios (Sep 3, 2017)

Netherland - Bulgaria 3- 1 baby 

Coming out of the stadium hell yeah


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 3, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Netherland - Bulgaria 3- 1 baby
> 
> Coming out of the stadium hell yeah



Our national team sucks so i am surprised we even scored you a goal


----------



## Legend (Sep 3, 2017)

Nello said:


> It's okay Aries. Some people hate the game, not the host  You just went too far for a favorites game.
> 
> Surprised so many veterans were upset though. In such a massive game your skill is by no means a guarantee that you will win the game, AND this is an Aries game. You shouldn't be upset that you didn't win IMO.
> 
> Kinda worried about the impression left on newcomers though


Favs is totally not a skill based game, RM games require some skill, Faves uses lil skill but its most abilities. But when every ability gets nerfed or can't be used thats the problem. Also lack of communication and transparency is irritating.

Its not a personal slight at CR. Ive played and enjoyed all of his past games. The game is just fundamentally flawed on a mechanical level.


----------



## Nello (Sep 3, 2017)

Everybody knows that skiing is the only relevant sport. Winning the football world championship is like winning an Olympic gold in Peruvian pan fluting


----------



## Nello (Sep 3, 2017)

Legend said:


> Favs is totally not a skill based game, RM games require some skill, Faves uses lil skill but its most abilities. But when every ability gets nerfed or can't be used thats the problem. Also lack of communication and transparency is irritating.
> 
> Its not a personal slight at CR. Ive played and enjoyed all of his past games. The game is just fundamentally flawed on a mechanical level.


I know bro, I know

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 3, 2017)

Nello said:


> I know bro, I know

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 3, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Netherland - Bulgaria 3- 1 baby
> 
> Coming out of the stadium hell yeah



BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Fucking Dutchies....


----------



## poutanko (Sep 3, 2017)

"Was hoping to see mafia to kill more"

I was not even allowed to use my taboo. After waiting for a long time to finally use it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> Fucking Dutchies....


Suck a waffle dick Jeroen
I have tickets for next match already Nederland - Zweden 

Spannend!!!


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 3, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Suck a waffle dick Jeroen
> I have tickets for next match already Nederland - Zweden
> 
> Spannend!!!



Laten we hopen dat Zweden wint.


----------



## Didi (Sep 3, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Suck a waffle dick Jeroen
> I have tickets for next match already Nederland - Zweden
> 
> Spannend!!!


"

We're probably going to have to win that match with like 6-0, unfortunately


----------



## Legend (Sep 3, 2017)

CR is apparently rebooting the game so we'll see. Ive been reading it


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 3, 2017)

Didi said:


> Landverrader



Ik verraad geen lijnen op een kaart.
Alleen maar een sport.
Fuck sport.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 3, 2017)

The mechanics of the game were always designed in a way that was going to make it last till day 9, at least that much was obvious to me as a mafia godfather.

I can't speak to the other mafias, but I really didn't have much killing power. It was like I was running a stall team while town was hyper offense.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2017)

Platinum said:


> really don't see the problem. For new people, sure. But anyone who knows Aries knew this was going to happen.



 He was suppose to reign himself in for Favorites...not go full character of himself. This is worst favorites.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 3, 2017)

Platinum said:


> The mechanics of the game were always designed in a way that was going to make it last till day 9, at least that much was obvious to me as a mafia godfather.
> 
> I can't speak to the other mafias, but I really didn't have much killing power. It was like I was running a stall team while town was hyper offense.


Inactive Powerroles must have been a blessing

I had so many opportunities to power up my original role then it was like lolnope


----------



## Nello (Sep 3, 2017)

I can actually understand quite a bit of written Dutch


----------



## Didi (Sep 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Ik verraad geen lijnen op een kaart.
> Alleen maar een sport.
> Fuck sport.




Een sport niet leuk vinden is geen reden om edgy te gaan doen en hopen op verlies, dat is gewoon flauw

Laat mensen plezier hebben


----------



## Platinum (Sep 3, 2017)

Superman said:


> He was suppose to reign himself in for Favorites...not go full character of himself. This is worst favorites.



How are you still talking in the vacuum of space?

Back into the void you go!


----------



## Legend (Sep 3, 2017)

Superman said:


> He was suppose to reign himself in for Favorites...not go full character of himself. This is worst favorites.


You were better off as part of me dear vasto


----------



## Legend (Sep 3, 2017)

Didi and Waffles are speaking Alien


----------



## Aries (Sep 3, 2017)

Nello said:


> It's okay Aries. Some people hate the game, not the host  You just went too far for a favorites game.
> 
> Surprised so many veterans were upset though. In such a massive game your skill is by no means a guarantee that you will win the game, AND this is an Aries game. You shouldn't be upset that you didn't win IMO.
> 
> Kinda worried about the impression left on newcomers though



It is what it is, people have a right to be upset and others have a right to just see the humor of the game. Its more of a spectacle at the end of the day, far as I'm concerned it lived up to that and that's all that really matters to me hosting this game


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2017)

Platinum said:


> How are you still talking in the vacuum of space?
> 
> Back into the void you go!





Legend said:


> You were better off as part of me dear vasto





........


 

Go fuck yourselves.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 3, 2017)

Nello said:


> I can actually understand quite a bit of written Dutch



Not sure why that's surprising lol.



Didi said:


> Een sport niet leuk vinden is geen reden om edgy te gaan doen en hopen op verlies, dat is gewoon flauw
> 
> Laat mensen plezier hebben



Jullie hopen dat ze winnen, ik hoop dat ze verliezen.
Wat is het probleem ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2017)

@Aries

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## poutanko (Sep 3, 2017)

@Legend that's not funny and I was not joking. I knew my scumplay sucks. Anyone who played Bleach/Iconics/Chaos' game knew it well. I tried to fix that this game only to be screwed at the end.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Ik verraad geen lijnen op een kaart.
> Alleen maar een sport.
> Fuck sport.




Geen lijnen op een kaart. Je moet betalen een dat was om. Dagobert kut


----------



## Aries (Sep 3, 2017)

Superman said:


> He was suppose to reign himself in for Favorites...not go full character of himself. This is worst favorites.



If only Marco was here, we had a neat plan going for making it. Now we are lynching him for giving me full control. And i don't mind if you think its worst favs, I've had a good laugh throughout this game

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 3, 2017)

Bitches I m with my oranje petje


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 3, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Geen lijnen op een kaart. Je moet betalen een dat was om. Dagobert kut



Geen flauw idee wat je hier zegt....


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 3, 2017)

I guess I just don't take well to someone priding themselves on being a troll host who's main goal is to screw people over, fuck ability interaction with incompetence, straight up forget his own ability interactions, process stuff wrong, never explain shit, and at the end of the day create a spectacle that's only entertaining to themselves in power. But i guess that's just me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 3, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> I guess I just don't take well to someone priding themselves on being a troll host who's main goal is to screw people over, fuck ability interaction with incompetence, straight up forget his own ability interactions, process stuff wrong, never explain shit, and at the end of the day create a spectacle that's only entertaining to themselves in power. But i guess that's just me



Aries games 2010-2017.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Geen flauw idee wat je hier zegt....



Het is goed.
Ik begript wat ik wil zegen en dat is wat is belangrijk voor mij

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 3, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> I guess I just don't take well to someone priding themselves on being a troll host who's main goal is to screw people over, fuck ability interaction with incompetence, straight up forget his own ability interactions, process stuff wrong, never explain shit, and at the end of the day create a spectacle that's only entertaining to themselves in power. But i guess that's just me



You must be new here


----------



## Legend (Sep 3, 2017)

Superman said:


> ........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were apart of something great for a moment



poutanko said:


> @Legend that's not funny and I was not joking. I knew my scumplay sucks. Anyone who played Bleach/Iconics/Chaos' game knew it well. I tried to fix that this game only to be screwed at the end.


You were good in our last game hun

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Zeit (Sep 3, 2017)

Legend said:


> You were apart of something great for a moment



Please, he's back where he belongs and he knows that.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Sep 3, 2017)

The one thing I'm pissed off about Superman being thrown in the void... my submitted role has done jackshit up to this point besides resurrect two roles that he has done FUCK ALL with...

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2017)

Aries said:


> If only Marco was here, we had a neat plan going for making it. Now we are lynching him for giving me full control. And i don't mind if you think its worst favs, I've had a good laugh throughout this game



 I will think this is worst favorites. You give to much survivability and FUCKING ROLEBLOCKS! It is like you need to give people manuals to know how to use your roles. And once more I tell you that it hurts you so much because instead of doing actions you instead have to kind of explain things to people...then don't do actions.

 I am disappoint in you.


----------



## Zeit (Sep 3, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> The one thing I'm pissed off about Superman being thrown in the void... my submitted role has done jackshit up to this point besides resurrect two roles that he has done FUCK ALL with...



I couldn't even do anything with him because nobody died until after I lost the use of his powers.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 3, 2017)

When the troll is just that the host can't handle the basics of properly hosting a game, then the only one they're trolling is themselves for thinking they were ready to step up to the big leagues.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 3, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> I guess I just don't take well to someone priding themselves on being a troll host who's main goal is to screw people over, fuck ability interaction with incompetence, straight up forget his own ability interactions, process stuff wrong, never explain shit, and at the end of the day create a spectacle that's only entertaining to themselves in power. But i guess that's just me



What about me?


----------



## Aries (Sep 3, 2017)

Superman said:


> I will think this is worst favorites. You give to much survivability and FUCKING ROLEBLOCKS! It is like you need to give people manuals to know how to use your roles. And once more I tell you that it hurts you so much because instead of doing actions you instead have to kind of explain things to people...then don't do actions.
> 
> I am disappoint in you.



  I'm just a spectator to the spectacle, ill watch you flip and flop on land before putting you back in the ocean.


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 3, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> The one thing I'm pissed off about Superman being thrown in the void... my submitted role has done jackshit up to this point besides resurrect two roles that he has done FUCK ALL with...



Meanwhile mine ended up in the hand of Hero and if it wasn't for the Doctor Dahlia would have fucked us in the ass no lube

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 3, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> When the troll is just that the host can't handle the basics of properly hosting a game, then the only one they're trolling is themselves for thinking they were ready to step up to the big leagues.



This is going the same way as most cr games, in other words favorites is just another RM game to me and not a big deal

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 3, 2017)

Aries said:


> This is going the same way as most cr games, in other words favorites is just another RM game to me and not a big deal



Sounds like the Wrestlemania version of Mafia Games to me from what other have said


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 3, 2017)

Aries said:


> This is going the same way as most cr games, in other words favorites is just another RM game to me and not a big deal


Yes you said this before the game even started. It shows a lack of understanding for what sets Favorites apart and why it is a big deal. I was in this community less than a year and hosted only one game prior to hosting Favorites III, yet I understood it's importance and took RM to the next level in it's evolution. That is the aim of the game. 

Favorites has in the past taken skill, there has been some broken stuff that got through or extremely circumstantial things that won a side the game(Most Interesting Man in the World in Favs V...) but still, players felt as if their planning mattered, that actions weren't just being sent into some abyss. Scumhunting wasn't devolved down to searching through peoples posts for emotes and diction because there are twenty abilities that can take quotes from QTs.

Favorites meant something. I only cared to let this travesty through because Marco was part of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 3, 2017)

You guys are acting like this was surprising.

I predicted role switches and bombs days before it happened.

You were all just trapped in the illusion of thinking this was going to be anything but an aries game .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 3, 2017)

Aries said:


> This is going the same way as most cr games, in other words favorites is just another RM game to me and not a big deal


Which is selfish as hell.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 3, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Which is selfish as hell.



Aries 2010-2017.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 3, 2017)

Platinum said:


> You guys are acting like this was surprising.
> 
> I predicted role switches and bombs days before it happened.
> 
> You were all just trapped in the illusion of thinking this was going to be anything but an aries game .





WolfPrinceKiba said:


>


This was my reaction to Aries posting about Favorites being a promotion for DB3 and just another RM game.

I knew going in he would fail badly. It's why I stopped trying even a little early on.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Legend (Sep 3, 2017)

That mentality is saying Wrestlemania is just another ppv like taboo tuesday or fastlane

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 3, 2017)

w/e im not gonna go off on a rant

i just won't play CR games anymore 

i mean

i never actually did 'play'

but im not participating in them anymore

yep


----------



## Aries (Sep 3, 2017)

You'll get over it by next month


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 3, 2017)

sad part is ur prolly rite
but i shouldn't


----------



## Aries (Sep 3, 2017)

I mean you weren't gonna join DragonBall super game anyways, besides that one which will have lots of crazy abilities wont be really hosting after favorites. I guess theirs the co hosted game but chances are its gonna be way more mellow than Favorites and a role sheet with all the abilities will be posted in thread and even if somehow joined that game, plats likely gonna pick you before I. So eh


Legend said:


> That mentality is saying Wrestlemania is just another ppv like taboo tuesday or fastlane



This is more Rock vs Hogan Wrestlemania then Wrestlemania itself.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 3, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> Our national team sucks so i am surprised we even scored you a goal




The Bulgarian.... They won vs Germany when the nazis kicked everybody's ass. As far as football goes , Bulgaria has a special place in football history only for that game


----------



## Stelios (Sep 3, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> Our national team sucks so i am surprised we even scored you a goal



Also I come from a place were in the war Greece - Bulgaria your people forced my people to enlist as Bulgarians. My family was from those that denied to do so. Hard times.But when Serres was freed those that registered as Bulgarians they had it 10x harder. War...was, is and will be 
Hell


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 3, 2017)

Legend said:


> DDL have you watched JJBA?



Np.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 3, 2017)

My forum life in a nutshell:


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 3, 2017)

Law said:


> This isn't just "one of his games", this is Favorites. This excuse is not acceptable.



Aries is bigger than any and every game, player, or tradition of NF.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> And there you have me in a nutshell.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if the same applies to @Dragon D. Luffy  and @WolfPrinceKiba .



Pretty much.

I don't argue wth Aries anymore. He is what he is. He creates some amazing creative stuff, but all of his games are a balance and organization disaster. I only sign up for them when I'm mentally prepared for that. Though in Favs case I thought I was but wasnt.

This community has a dibs tradition when it comes to games. Either we get rid of that and make a more organized system for Favorites, or we accept that every Favs game will be a gamble.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 3, 2017)

For example, we could treat Favorites hosting the way we treated picking our representative in the last Mafia CHampionship.

Let people sign up, and whoever gets the most votes goes.

Anyone who hosted last year/2 years (up to being decided) must wait till hosting again.


----------



## Legend (Sep 3, 2017)

Aries said:


> This is more Rock vs Hogan Wrestlemania then Wrestlemania itself.


More like Battleground 2017

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 3, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Np.



Its really good man, my gf got me into it


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 3, 2017)

One thing I want to say in this argument is that Marco was there to keep CR in 'check' as to not make the game too much CR' and not enough 'Favorites'. He left for months and none of us expected or still expect his return. CR multiple times asked for someone to be his new co-host and none of y'all stepped up nor did you help him find a new one. So we can all complain about this game being too much 'CR' and not enough 'Favorites', but in the end we all pretty much knew it would be that way and did nothing to help let the game be more of what we wanted it to be.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 3, 2017)

Stelios said:


> The Bulgarian.... They won vs Germany when the nazis kicked everybody's ass. As far as football goes , Bulgaria has a special place in football history only for that game



Back in 1994 when i was born they were indeed having a pretty special and nice team, but these days they suck if i gotta be honest.



Stelios said:


> Also I come from a place were in the war Greece - Bulgaria your people forced my people to enlist as Bulgarians. My family was from those that denied to do so. Hard times.But when Serres was freed those that registered as Bulgarians they had it 10x harder. War...was, is and will be
> Hell



In general the Balkan has quite fucked up history about those stuff like how we were under Turkish slavery for 500 years and etc etc 

War is always a fucked up thing no matter where for what and all

And i might speak bad most of the time for my country but we still have few things to be proud of or had and our mountains are still damn beautiful and awesome


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 3, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> One thing I want to say in this argument is that Marco was there to keep CR in 'check' as to not make the game too much CR' and not enough 'Favorites'. He left for months and none of us expected or still expect his return. CR multiple times asked for someone to be his new co-host and none of y'all stepped up nor did you help him find a new one. So we can all complain about this game being too much 'CR' and not enough 'Favorites', but in the end we all pretty much knew it would be that way and did nothing to help let the game be more of what we wanted it to be.


I told him to get one multiple times and it was laughed off as "It'll be alright". Can't really force someone else to co-host, and it should be out of respect that if you can't functionally host a 60 player game with adequacy that you do what needs to be done beforehand. The point is if you are stepping up to host a game, you should treat people with respect. I get his gimmick is "chaos" and "trolling" but not processing actions for 24 hours at a time is detrimental to the game, as sometimes you do things to counter a certain ability or pre-empt someone else, so when your action is lost to the backlog of time you have no idea if you did so correctly or Aries is just processing shit on his whim or building his own plot. Then you have interactions of abilities straight up not being followed, actions being forgotten, etc. That's bs, especially when said host has no accountability and treats it like were supposed to be honored that we signed up for his game, and the experience should outweigh not having basic host respect in tact.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 3, 2017)

@iwandesu Where do i sign for that favourites of yours OBD or whatever it was since i left the confirmation pm you had mass send

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 3, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> I told him to get one multiple times and it was laughed off as "It'll be alright". Can't really force someone else to co-host, and it should be out of respect that if you can't functionally host a 60 player game with adequacy that you do what needs to be done beforehand. The point is if you are stepping up to host a game, you should treat people with respect. I get his gimmick is "chaos" and "trolling" but not processing actions for 24 hours at a time is detrimental to the game, as sometimes you do things to counter a certain ability or pre-empt someone else, so when your action is lost to the backlog of time you have no idea if you did so correctly or Aries is just processing shit on his whim or building his own plot. Then you have interactions of abilities straight up not being followed, actions being forgotten, etc. That's bs, especially when said host has no accountability and treats it like were supposed to be honored that we signed up for his game, and the experience should outweigh not having basic host respect in tact.


Oh this all is very much true, but it still is something we all knew we could expect from CR.

I'm not defending CR here for treating Favorites like this, I'm saying there is some blood on our own hands as well.

We allowed him to host, we didn't step forward as a co-host and most importantly: we all signed up.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 3, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> One thing I want to say in this argument is that Marco was there to keep CR in 'check' as to not make the game too much CR' and not enough 'Favorites'. He left for months and none of us expected or still expect his return. CR multiple times asked for someone to be his new co-host and none of y'all stepped up nor did you help him find a new one. So we can all complain about this game being too much 'CR' and not enough 'Favorites', but in the end we all pretty much knew it would be that way and did nothing to help let the game be more of what we wanted it to be.



Pretty much.

We sealed the fate of this game when  Aries asked to be the host and no one else did. It's a dibs system. We can criticize his work, but under the system (or lack of it) we estabilished, he has the right to do it.


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 3, 2017)

I mean, he did end up getting a co-host but it was too late: the CR train was at maximum speed


----------



## Legend (Sep 3, 2017)

We can use this as a learning experience

Legend for Favorites X(XX)


----------



## Platinum (Sep 3, 2017)

Aries said:


> I mean you weren't gonna join DragonBall super game anyways, besides that one which will have lots of crazy abilities wont be really hosting after favorites. I guess theirs the co hosted game but chances are its gonna be way more mellow than Favorites and a role sheet with all the abilities will be posted in thread and even if somehow joined that game, plats likely gonna pick you before I. So eh
> 
> 
> This is more Rock vs Hogan Wrestlemania then Wrestlemania itself.



This is true. @WADsworth the Wise I will give you vengeance against Aries in the console wars mafia. Don't let your dreams be dreams.

I don't know if Aries is going to Co-host Microsft/PC, but I will be co-hosting Playstation, and i'll be joint-hosting Nintendo.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 3, 2017)

I'll neutralize all your guys issues with sporadic hosting. 

I'll be there for you my children .

As we all know, I was well known in my day for my timely hosting .


----------



## Legend (Sep 3, 2017)

@Superman , im apparently infringing on your gimmick according to shitstain @Santi, thoughts?


----------



## Legend (Sep 3, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I'll neutralize all your guys issues with sporadic hosting.
> 
> I'll be there for you my children .
> 
> As we all know, I was well known in my day for my timely hosting .


We wants James to return from the dead


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 3, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I'll neutralize all your guys issues with sporadic hosting.
> 
> I'll be there for you my children .
> 
> As we all know, I was well known in my day for my timely hosting .



Focus on your Lovecraft game. 
After that you can do as you please.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Focus on your Lovecraft game.
> After that you can do as you please.



Lovecraft is first obviously. I have that and Aries has DBZ; the console wars comes after.

... Also can more of you cunts sign up for Lovecraft?

I would like 35-40 players, but I need at least 30.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 3, 2017)

Hmm Lorecraft  I keep signing up in games but lets see that sounds interesting lets sign up


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 3, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Lovecraft is first obviously. I have that and Aries has DBZ; the console wars comes after.



I'm watching you.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 3, 2017)

Hosting a game like
​


----------



## Shizune (Sep 3, 2017)

By the way my roles are being graced by the good sister Law as we speak. We are combining forces to come for @Olivia's wig as the Queen Of Hosting. Are you shook sis? You should be.
​


----------



## Shizune (Sep 3, 2017)

Also I shaded WPK earlier when I said Olivia, Law 
and Laix were best hosts 1-3 on NF. Where was the sis to defend herself? Is she admitting defeat to Laix?


​


----------



## Santí (Sep 3, 2017)

Tia BASEDibel solos Fruity Scott and his Merry Men.

Low difficulty.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 3, 2017)

Santi said:


> Tia BASEDibel solos Fruity Scott and his Merry Men.
> 
> Low difficulty.



Santi why didn't you sign up for my game?
​


----------



## Platinum (Sep 3, 2017)

Legend said:


> We wants James to return from the dead



I am the best you got .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 3, 2017)

Marco said:


> Yeah, just post it here. I'd like to go through it and possibly suggest additions.
> 
> 
> A few ideas I have depend on what you're willing to try with the game. For instance, if you're good with 48 hour phases (till Day 5-6 or basically till half or so players are dead), I'd like to have certain factions, indies and townies that operate at different times. Morning Phase, Afternoon Phase, Night Phase. Like that. It depends on what submissions people have but I thought we could work it into the way motifs and themes work in Favorites. So a faction that is horror character based (example) would be stronger at night and have limitations at day, etc.
> ...





Aries said:


> I like the 48 hours early in the game approach since it allows players to posts. Always do it for my games so I'm fine with that mechanic.
> 
> I like the concept of that. I would say we should use a alignment system for example. Lawful Good, Neutral, Chaotic Evil
> 
> ...





Marco said:


> Yeah, but just wanted to know if you were also good with doing it for like 5-6 dayphases.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Aries said:


> 48 hours is good considering its a 40+ game with abilities everywhere. Would be hard to keep up with all that in 24 hours. Its a good call the keep it 48 hours until we are half way into the game and its not needed.
> 
> yeah that's what was going with but didn't know what to call it without it getting convoluted. Players have certain abilities 1-2 depending on who they are that only work in specific days. These can range from reusable abilities to super insert abilities to one shots in those phases etc. 3 x shots that can be used any time. 1-3 hidden abilities.
> 
> ...





Marco said:


> Yeah, we need at least 20-30 submissions before we can really get started.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Santí (Sep 3, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Santi why didn't you sign up for my game?
> ​



Why didn't you personally invite me for WoW?


----------



## Legend (Sep 3, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I am the best you got .


We'll manage


----------



## Aries (Sep 3, 2017)

Shame Marco left, we had some neat ideas. It is what it is though. New 52 Favorites will carry us through


----------



## Shizune (Sep 3, 2017)

Santi said:


> Why didn't you personally invite me for WoW?



I literally PMed you sis.
​


----------



## Santí (Sep 3, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I literally PMed you sis.
> ​



Along with the rest of the common rabble. By the time I saw it I had to sign as a replacement, and then never got to replce in.


----------



## Legend (Sep 3, 2017)

Santi said:


> Along with the rest of the common rabble. By the time I saw it I had to sign as a replacement, and then never got to replce in.


You are a horrible friend indeed


----------



## Nello (Sep 3, 2017)

Look at the bright side Santi. You would've just rolled scum again and lost

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 3, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I'll neutralize all your guys issues with sporadic hosting.
> 
> I'll be there for you my children .
> 
> As we all know, I was well known in my day for my timely hosting .



We could use veteran hosts here.

I think this place has difficulty in passing its culture down.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 3, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> We could use veteran hosts here.
> 
> I think this place has difficulty in passing its culture down.



... this is something in support of me, right ?


----------



## Shizune (Sep 3, 2017)

Santi said:


> Along with the rest of the common rabble. By the time I saw it I had to sign as a replacement, and then never got to replce in.



Santi I'm not even talking about that old news game, I'm talking about my new one.
​


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 3, 2017)

Platinum said:


> ... this is something in support of me, right ?



yes

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 3, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Also I shaded WPK earlier when I said Olivia, Law
> and Laix were best hosts 1-3 on NF. Where was the sis to defend herself? Is she admitting defeat to Laix?
> 
> 
> ​


I noticed the "shade" as you call it. I'm better at creating games then hosting them. My presentation and organization aren't as good as theirs nor have I hosted as many successful games. Some of my best roles borrowed from theirs I don't exactly like Laix as a poster but it doesn't faze me for someone to rank him higher as a host. 

Now if you were to say Laix was a better role creator, then it's on girl


----------



## Shizune (Sep 3, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Now if you were to say Laix was a better role creator, then it's on girl



Judging by the emoticon, I think I want it to be on.
​


----------



## Legend (Sep 3, 2017)

New Ship leaving port?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 3, 2017)

Looked at my syllabus for upcoming semester....


So much homework. 
fuuuuuuun.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 3, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Judging by the emoticon, I think I want it to be on.
> ​


Challenge accepted


Hal-9000 - Marco

[Discovery One] : HAL-9000 is part of the crew of the Discovery One, a team assembled with the goal of finally getting town a win in Favorites. Five other members will be chosen alongside him as a mason group, consisting of a wide range of specialists(roleblocker, doctor, cop, vig). Three of the five players will be in stasis for the first four cycles of the game, not being apart of and unknowing of the existence of the Discovery One mason group. During this time they will be vote silenced and any negative action they use on the active members of the group will have no effect. This is a top secret mission, so HAL and other members of the faction are not allowed to speak about being masons within the game thread.

[Diagnostics] : HAL knows the condition of all his crew members at all times and will be informed if they are being affected by any affliction.

[To Serve Man] : HAL is required to provide his crew members with what information he can.

[Supercomputer] : HAL has extra numerical knowledge about the game, including how many town/mafia/indies there are as well as the amount of role ability types there are(how many doctor protects, roleblocks, janitoring skills, etc.)


HAL is also immune to investigations and lie detects.


[Top Secret] : HAL is not allowed to tell the crew his role name, abilities or restrictions of his abilities. He is also aware of the presence of a Law Enforcement themed mafia formed by the same government that programmed him, consisting of Judge Judy, Kaneki Ken, Nero, Rust Cohle, Adachi and Vic Sage. He cannot speak of this knowledge or take/suggest actions against their members. If asked his opinion of if there is a third mafia or if he thinks one of the roles in the LE mafia might be part of it, he will express doubt about it unless it has been made clear at that time that there is/that the role is mafia. Failure to follow these rules will result in severe punishment. 


[System Malfuction] : If HAL is asked five or more questions by his crewmates that he is not allowed to answer and therefore has to lie about and/or if he sees them plotting to eliminate him, HAL will decide that the best way to deal with the conflict between his mission to relay info accurately and keep certain info secret is to eliminate his crew members as to not be asked any questions or be potentially eliminated by them. He will change from being town to indie with the wincon of having to eliminate his crew members. If he eliminates the two crew members not in stasis prior to the others waking, those three will die instantly. Hidden.

[I Can't Allow You To Do That Dave] : During the day phase, HAL can say the words "I can't allow you to do that [insert crew members name]" in a post in the game thread while quoting a post of theirs to have them be killed the following night phase. He doesn't have to say the words in succession in the post but he does have to say them in order. The actual kill will bypass any protection they might have and will appear in the write-up as them having died a mysterious death. Hidden.


----------



## Magic (Sep 3, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Challenge accepted
> 
> 
> Hal-9000 - Marco
> ...




This is dope...

May I see the Kaneki ken and Rust cohle roles? ;o


----------



## Platinum (Sep 3, 2017)

I will also be helping Aries co-host DBZ 3. 

I will try to make myself available to help make the game a more cohesive experience .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 3, 2017)

Kinda sad @Santi and I didn't get our Schrodinger's Cat moment. The death loop would have been hilarious.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> One thing I want to say in this argument is that Marco was there to keep CR in 'check' as to not make the game too much CR' and not enough 'Favorites'. He left for months and none of us expected or still expect his return. CR multiple times asked for someone to be his new co-host and none of y'all stepped up nor did you help him find a new one. So we can all complain about this game being too much 'CR' and not enough 'Favorites', but in the end we all pretty much knew it would be that way and did nothing to help let the game be more of what we wanted it to be.





WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Challenge accepted
> 
> 
> Hal-9000 - Marco
> ...


I enjoyed Marco not being able to use that role to its fullest...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2017)

I will try to do Super Generic 2 sign ups after

Franky
Nitty
Plat
Psychic
CR

games are comeplete.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 3, 2017)

Superman said:


> I will try to do Super Generic 2 sign ups after
> 
> Franky
> Nitty
> ...


----------



## Aries (Sep 3, 2017)

Platinum is my co host for DragonBall Super Mafia. 



The Vegeta to my Goku

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 3, 2017)

Glad to have him back. =]​

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2017)

Legend said:


>







Aries said:


> Platinum is my co host for DragonBall Super Mafia.
> 
> 
> 
> The Vegeta to my Goku



 Who is the Beerus you are trying to pass? Seems like with all the trollingately you are trying to prove something to someone.


----------



## Aries (Sep 3, 2017)

Superman said:


> Who is the Beerus you are trying to pass? Seems like with all the trollingately you are trying to prove something to someone.



It will have to be some super old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) host, law is the only one that fits that bill. Laix as frieza


----------



## Legend (Sep 3, 2017)

Who is Jiren? Zeno? Grand-Priest?


----------



## Aries (Sep 3, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Ningen 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 3, 2017)

I heard your cries.

Your tears of feelings and emotions brought this old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) back to life and into the new mafia 52 continuity. 

Troll has run wild, but now hope will do what it has always done.


----------



## Aries (Sep 3, 2017)

Legend said:


> Who is Jiren? Zeno? Grand-Priest?



Reznor for Zeno and Ultimate DeathSaurer for Grand Priest. as for Jiren hmm


----------



## Legend (Sep 3, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I heard your cries.
> 
> Your tears of feelings and emotions brought this old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) back to life and into the new mafia 52 continuity.
> 
> Troll has run wild, but now hope will do what it has always done.


We want Rebirth


----------



## Platinum (Sep 3, 2017)

Legend said:


> We want Rebirth



Rebirth is what brought me back. It is coming, don't worry Legend.

Though I do fear my return is basically enabling the most impulsive parts of Aries to resurface. He's like the Joker coming out of his coma in the Dark Knight Returns


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 3, 2017)

Aries said:


> Reznor for Zeno and Ultimate DeathSaurer for Grand Priest. as for Jiren hmm


So basically I get to troll everyone and Rez just sits around looking important until he has to fix blow something up? Seems legit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 3, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Rebirth is what brought me back. It is coming, don't worry Legend.
> 
> Though I do fear my return is basically enabling the most impulsive parts of Aries to resurface. He's like the Joker coming out of his coma in the Dark Knight Returns


CR is Reverse Flash in this scenario, helped created Flashpoint


----------



## Platinum (Sep 3, 2017)

I am building Lovecraft and PC/Xbox games at the same time and I was just curious, what games would you guys like to see represented? 

I play some PC, but I don't play the PC games if you know what I mean. Shit like Dota and the like.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 3, 2017)

Michelangelo


----------



## Aries (Sep 3, 2017)

I see some are rustled by that meme


----------



## Magic (Sep 3, 2017)

TOO SOON


----------



## Aries (Sep 4, 2017)

RemChu said:


> TOO SOON



True but we've kinda been through this dance before. I like poking fun of situations, its how mafia the movie became a thing. Says a bit about the people getting real sensitive over a joke where im poking fun of myself

Reactions: Lewd 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 4, 2017)

_“Look Balaki,” the king said. “Do you see that spider?”“Yes,” said Balaki, “I see the spider moving along its web.”“We are like the spider,” said the king. “We weave our life, and then move along in it. We are like the dreamer who dreams and then lives in the dream.“This is true for the entire universe. That is why it is said, ‘Having created the creation, the Creator entered into it’.“This is true for us. We create our world, and then enter into that world. We live in the world that we have created. When our hearts are pure, then we create the beautiful, enlightened life we have wished for.”_


----------



## Magic (Sep 4, 2017)

HAHAHA ARIES


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2017)

The situation we're in only says something about one person.

That said, we're on to Act 2 of this story, so aside from disliking tasteless jokes-- I don't see a reason to keep bitching. It's one thing to wish there was more to something than silly fun-- and another to not be able to have fun at all. I enjoyed playing my role while I had it. I'm sure I will the 2nd time lol

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 4, 2017)

Lets go Aries!

Aries sucks!


_Let's go Aries!_

_Aries sucks!_

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 4, 2017)

@Superman since don't want to interrupt nightphase yes your free along with the rest in there


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Sep 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> True but we've kinda been through this dance before. I like poking fun of situations, its how mafia the movie became a thing. Says a bit about the people getting real sensitive over a joke where im poking fun of myself


Are you gonna continue the glorious Mafia: The Movie saga from the past few games you hosted?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> @Superman since don't want to interrupt nightphase yes your free along with the rest in there



 When did that happen you dumb bitch!? What action? Show me!

@Hachibi


----------



## Aries (Sep 4, 2017)

Superman said:


> When did that happen you dumb bitch!? What action? Show me!
> 
> @Hachibi


You've been reading the thread how you missed it? Marcos the final boss, its his role. Lynch him and his team to win or get beat and lose


Toxic Saiyan said:


> Are you gonna continue the glorious Mafia: The Movie saga from the past few games you hosted?



After favs ill probably have some free time so yeah ill try to get something going. DragonBall games have potential for some funny edits but ill do favorites since it has so much to work with. The 4th ninja war is where I'm going with this. 

Hachibi being the tobi to my Madara. Maybe add in Hero as Kabuto or Sin or Nitty as him and Orochimaru as Laix


----------



## Legend (Sep 4, 2017)

Hey Hey Unmodkill me


----------



## Aries (Sep 4, 2017)

Legend said:


> Hey Hey Unmodkill me



Very well then

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 4, 2017)

I would like to place a bet for 20 mafia shekels that Marco wins


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 4, 2017)

Legend said:


> New Ship leaving port?


Please, WolfPrinceScott is one of the oldest ships in the books.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 4, 2017)

Superman said:


> I will try to do Super Generic 2 sign ups after
> 
> Franky
> Nitty
> ...


Franky's and Plat's don't start in a while though. One is planned end October and one in December iirc.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 4, 2017)

Mid-Late October start for mine yes.


----------



## Didi (Sep 4, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> [I Can't Allow You To Do That Dave] : During the day phase, HAL can say the words "I can't allow you to do that [insert crew members name]" in a post in the game thread while quoting a post of theirs to have them be killed the following night phase. He doesn't have to say the words in succession in the post but he does have to say them in order. The actual kill will bypass any protection they might have and will appear in the write-up as them having died a mysterious death. Hidden.


ugh
Luke I am your father


----------



## Didi (Sep 4, 2017)

hella triggered me over here @WolfPrinceKiba

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Sep 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> You've been reading the thread how you missed it? Marcos the final boss, its his role. Lynch him and his team to win or get beat and lose
> 
> 
> After favs ill probably have some free time so yeah ill try to get something going. DragonBall games have potential for some funny edits but ill do favorites since it has so much to work with. The 4th ninja war is where I'm going with this.
> ...


Please do a skit on Vasto getting tossed in and out of the void like a cheap lottery ticket, I'd pay money to see that.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Roman (Sep 4, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> Please do a skit on Vasto getting tossed in and out of the void like a cheap lottery ticket, I'd pay money to see that.



And Sloth killing himself.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 4, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> @iwandesu Where do i sign for that favourites of yours OBD or whatever it was since i left the confirmation pm you had mass send


I will just keep you there


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 4, 2017)

iwandesu said:


> I will just keep you there



 aye if we have to gib characters and all dunno just sign up Esdeath[Akame ga kill] for me


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> You've been reading the thread how you missed it?



 You or Hachibi did not signal this, you did not bookmark Hachibi's actions, I started not caring since I have not been playing much.

@Hachibi

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 4, 2017)

@Chaos, @Didi, @Mr. Waffles and @Stelios. I'm probably asking the wrong people here but I'll do it anyways: y'all should tune in on RTL5 at 20:30 tonight to watch Holland's Next Top Model. My cousin is participating!


----------



## Didi (Sep 4, 2017)

Hell no, I'm not watching that shit unless I'm getting paid for it


----------



## Didi (Sep 4, 2017)

But cool fam, hope she does well


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 4, 2017)

Didi said:


> Hell no, I'm not watching that shit unless I'm getting paid for it



Sin will pay you with his body


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 4, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> @Chaos, @Didi, @Mr. Waffles and @Stelios. I'm probably asking the wrong people here but I'll do it anyways: y'all should tune in on RTL5 at 20:30 tonight to watch Holland's Next Top Model. My cousin is participating!


Name?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 4, 2017)

_She _is a dude. This year half of the contestants are guys.  

Thanks. I know how far he goes but I'm obviously not allowed to share. Only thing I'm worried about is how he portrays himself on National Television. Not only does beauty run in the family, but being a mess is also a trait we have in common.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> @Chaos, @Didi, @Mr. Waffles and @Stelios. I'm probably asking the wrong people here but I'll do it anyways: y'all should tune in on RTL5 at 20:30 tonight to watch Holland's Next Top Model. My cousin is participating!



I'll refer to what Didi said. 



Didi said:


> Hell no, I'm not watching that shit unless I'm getting paid for it





Didi said:


> But cool fam, hope he does well



Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Nello (Sep 4, 2017)

Didi said:


> Hell no, I'm not watching that shit unless I'm getting paid for it





Evil C.C. said:


> Sin will pay you with his body


Hey it's me, your Dutch friend


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2017)

Although, even paying me wouldn't get me to watch it.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 4, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Please, WolfPrinceScott is one of the oldest ships in the books.


*WolfSizzle

Nitty Scotts true name is Shizazzle. 



Didi said:


> ugh
> Luke I am your father





Didi said:


> hella triggered me over here @WolfPrinceKiba


How so?


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 4, 2017)

Disappointed

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 4, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> *WolfSizzle
> 
> Nitty Scotts true name is Shizazzle.
> 
> ...




"Open the pod bay doors HAL"
"I'm sorry Dave. I'm afraid I can't do that"


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Name?


I'll send you a pm if you still want _his_ name.

But I'll avoid saying it publicly to avoid him being linked to my messy online self and just to be safe in case I accidently spill too much and break his NDA.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 4, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I'll send you a pm if you still want _his_ name.
> 
> But I'll avoid saying it publicly to avoid him being linked to my messy online self and just to be safe in case I accidently spill too much and break his NDA.


Sure I don't mind, would still be interesting to see.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 4, 2017)

Is the contest for males and females or are the males transgender? I'm not sure my country even has a top model show


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 4, 2017)

Didi said:


> "Open the pod bay doors HAL"
> "I'm sorry Dave. I'm afraid I can't do that"


How I put it worked better for an ability name


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 4, 2017)

Platinum said:


> This is completely wrong. The lynch is not the town's power, it is a completely neutral power that is directed by charismatic players towards targets for either good or bad purposes. Town vigilantes are the town's killing power, the lynch is everyone's. The lynch is the ultimate kill, and being able to stop manipulation of it is a big deal. Again, you are also missing the point i made that it was literally the only way we could pick off the dozen or so players that can just laugh at a fucking super kill.
> .


The lynch is towns power. The mafia aiming to take control over it doesn't change that, really it reinforces it as lynches being led by mafia are a total death sentence for towns. Town as a collective, especially in full on generic games, can only rid the game of mafia via the lynch. Mafias power is the faction kill.

When you make the lynch feel near pointless for town, is when you know you have fucked up as a host beyond all repair.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2017)

I have successfully made a game where mafia had more control over lynches with vote power and redirects, while town had better firepower and investigations. But it was a smaller game with only one mafia. Good guys were mafia, bad guys were town.

But the point of the game was switching lynch power away from town. When it just happens as a consequence of bad luck or bad design-- it is the most frustrating thing about playing.

Overall, though, is the sense that nothing you're doing or planning makes a difference. That's when it becomes badly designed. Players should be in control of the flow of a game, and not feel like they're swept up in a tide of someone else's story.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 4, 2017)

Superman said:


> You or Hachibi did not signal this, you did not bookmark Hachibi's actions, I started not caring since I have not been playing much.
> 
> @Hachibi



I Did Nothing Wrong


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 4, 2017)

RemChu said:


> This is dope...
> 
> May I see the Kaneki ken and Rust cohle roles? ;o



*Spoiler*: _Rust Cohle_ 




Badalight - Rust Cohle

[The Taxman] : Every third day phase, Cohle can investigate a dead players body and find out all the players that have targeted him/her in the last cycle. In every phase after using this, he can find out what type of skill one of the players used on the deceased.

[Undercover Detective] : Once per phase, Cohle can target someone with this skill. If they are a mason, he will become apart of their mason group and join their QT.

[Homicide Detective] : Each night phase, Cohle can track a player to see who they target.

["Once there was only dark. If you ask me, the light's winning"] : If Rust Cohle dies at a time when his faction can be considered to be winning, his faction will be protected from death the following phase.





*Spoiler*: _Kaneki Ken_ 



Millefeuille - Kaneki Ken

[Haise Sasaki] : Kaneki is immune to Ghoul Detectors and therefore appears as town to affiliation investigations.

[Ghoul Investigator] : Every night, Kaneki can investigate a player and find out their affiliation.

[Rinkaku] : Using his Kagune, Kaneki is able to attack multiple enemies or focus on one. If he performs the faction kill, he can choose to either combine his tentacles into a clawed hand to make it a super kill on one player or spread his tentacles out to multiple targets but only having a 25% for the kill to succeed for each claw he sends at a target(counted as a regular kill if it succeeds).

[Kakuja] : Entering his incomplete Kakuja form, Kaneki can gain power at the expense of his control. Once this is activated, Kaneki will become super bulletproof and be the only one able to perform the faction kill for the two cycles it is active. His kills targets will be randomized(excluding those in his faction), along with what type of kill he uses: an ultra kill on one player, super kills on two players or utilizing his [Rinkaku] to target up to eight different players with regular kills.




Cohle was your submission in that game.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 4, 2017)

Y'know I submitted Catelyn Stark for favorites one time but died before I saw the role. Someone find it for me @Law @WolfPrinceKiba

Also am I understanding correctly that everyone was revived in Favorites?


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 4, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Y'know I submitted Catelyn Stark for favorites one time but died before I saw the role. Someone find it for me @Law @WolfPrinceKiba
> 
> Also am I understanding correctly that everyone was revived in Favorites?


nah dead stay dead, but everyone gets new roles

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 4, 2017)

Town bitching about Mafia having more hax roles in the game
Mafia bitching about town having more overpowered roles.

Me not caring for either side


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 4, 2017)

Meanwhile me as indie watching from the sides and enjoying the show


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Y'know I submitted Catelyn Stark for favorites one time but died before I saw the role. Someone find it for me @Law @WolfPrinceKiba
> 
> Also am I understanding correctly that everyone was revived in Favorites?



*Catelyn Stark
*​*[Brienne of Tarth]*- Each night, you may Bodyguard another player, receiving any attacks aimed at them.
*[Keeping an Oath]*- Ignore the first attack against you, but you lose _[Brienne of Tarth]_.
*[A Woman Scorned]*- Any player who targets you with a negative ability is Vote-Silenced for a cycle.

_--Hidden--_

*[Lady Stoneheart]*- The first time you die or are lynched, you immediately come back to life as Independent. You receive a list of all players who targeted you or your guarded targets. You must also add one player to that list.
*[Immortal]*- If you are killed, you are immediately resurrected. You may still be lynched.
*[Grim Visage]*- Each night, you may choose a player to Role-Crush permanently.

_Win-condition: All players on your list must die or be lynched._



Aries said:


> Town bitching about Mafia having more hax roles in the game
> Mafia bitching about town having more overpowered roles.
> 
> Me not caring for either side



Every RM game ever.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 4, 2017)

Law said:


> Every RM game ever.



Not my MK game...Super balanced. Then again it was not Super rolemadness.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> Town bitching about Mafia having more hax roles in the game
> Mafia bitching about town having more overpowered roles.
> 
> Me not caring for either side



You not caring for your players isn't new.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 4, 2017)

Nello said:


> Is the contest for males and females or are the males transgender? I'm not sure my country even has a top model show


Males and females haha, though I'm pretty sure at one time a transgendered girl won, but I'm in no way an expert because I only watched the first two seasons. This will be like season ten I think.


----------



## Nello (Sep 4, 2017)

Have fun SinRaven and SinCousin

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 4, 2017)

I hope next Favorites I have a role with like extreme survivability. I pretty much always die early in Favorites. My longest survive streak was like until dayphase 5 or so last year..

So yeah next year I need me some survivability from all the ultra mega kills. *winks at Law*

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 4, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You not caring for your players isn't new.



Never said it was


----------



## Nello (Sep 4, 2017)

This has probably been suggested before but maybe Aries should stick to creating roles and let others do the hosting 


SinRaven said:


> I hope next Favorites I have a role with like extreme survivability. I pretty much always die early in Favorites. My longest survive streak was like until dayphase 5 or so last year..
> 
> So yeah next year I need me some survivability from all the ultra mega kills. *winks at Law*


My role was honestly very survivable


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 4, 2017)

Law said:


> ​Every RM game ever.


Add on both town and mafia bitching about indies being OP for my games

Town is basically almost always the OP ones in RM games. It is considerably harder to balance town as there are more roles to consider, while having to factor in that they are not unified, so friendly fire/misuse of abilities is going to be more flagrant, as is just not using abilities at all compared to mafia who has multiple members to send in actions. With mafias smaller numbers, just one of them getting offed can greatly reduce their power, giving less room for error in their overall design.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 4, 2017)

Nello said:


> This has probably been suggested before but maybe Aries should stick to creating roles and let others do the hosting
> 
> My role was honestly very survivable


The roles themselves are a problem in this Favorites though, his inability to actually properly host just magnifies the problems they present.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2017)

Some Indies are supposed to be overpowered. They all need a method of dealing with them, but I see no issue with them having the largest offence.


----------



## Nello (Sep 4, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> The roles themselves are a problem in this Favorites though, his inability to actually properly host just magnifies the problems they present.


Wasn't this game the exception though? He intentionally slowed down the game because he wanted to do final boss shenanigans


----------



## Aries (Sep 4, 2017)

We are about to head to V.2 of the game. Your free to walk out right about now, spares me from giving out more new roles. If gonna stay to see it through to the end, good I salute you if not don't let the door hit you on the way out


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 4, 2017)

Nello said:


> Wasn't this game the exception though? He intentionally slowed down the game because he wanted to do final boss shenanigans


I don't see how that makes it any better.



Aries said:


> We are about to head to V.2 of the game. Your free to walk out right about now, spares me from giving out more new roles. If gonna stay to see it through to the end, good I salute you if not don't let the door hit you on the way out


If I was going to quit the game, I'd have asked to be Hakai'd around cycle four. Will see things through to the end

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 4, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I don't see how that makes it any better.
> 
> 
> If I was going to quit the game, I'd have asked to be Hakai'd around cycle four. Will see things through to the end


Point is he can make good roles


----------



## Stelios (Sep 4, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> @Chaos, @Didi, @Mr. Waffles and @Stelios. I'm probably asking the wrong people here but I'll do it anyways: y'all should tune in on RTL5 at 20:30 tonight to watch Holland's Next Top Model. My cousin is participating!



Wooo



SinRaven said:


> _She _is a dude. This year half of the contestants are guys.
> 
> Thanks. I know how far he goes but I'm obviously not allowed to share. Only thing I'm worried about is how he portrays himself on National Television. Not only does beauty run in the family, but being a mess is also a trait we have in common.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> We are about to head to V.2 of the game. Your free to walk out right about now, spares me from giving out more new roles. If gonna stay to see it through to the end, good I salute you if not don't let the door hit you on the way out



 You probably never even used my submission you little sum bitch did you?


----------



## Nello (Sep 4, 2017)

@Aries I don't think you ever revealed Dora the Explorer's abilities


----------



## Didi (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm actually kinda curious and thus tempted to get drunk and see @SinRaven 's cousin

but it won't be fun and thus not worth if I don't know which one he is


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 4, 2017)

>drunk
>monday night

God I miss that life


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 4, 2017)

Anyway we could make it a guessing game or I could send you his name in a pm


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2017)

My favorite Indie to make:



*Malazan Book of the Fallen*

*[Deck of Dragons: Master of the Deck]*- You have created a deck of 16 cards to draw from. You are immune to Role-Crush, Recruitment, and Possession.

Starting night 0, and every night after, you_must_ draw a card. You must follow any directions on the card you draw. If you use an ability that appears in a write-up, your card(s) will dictate what is shown. If the card doesn't tell you what to do with it, assume you discard it when you draw a new card.

(_The host has the deck, and will tell you what was drawn_)

*[Expert Reader]*- One-shot. Re-shuffle the card you draw into the deck and draw again.



*Kallor*
<King of Clubs>

*[Unending Mortal Life]*- Super-Bulletproof.
*[Hateful and Cruel]*- Votes cast against you are doubled.
*[Popping Up Throughout History]*- Re-shuffle this card into the deck when you draw a new card.


*Silverfox*
<Queen of Diamonds>

*[Second Gathering]*- One-shot. One player of your choice will be revived, but in secret. They will join you in a QT, and may not post in the thread. They may use their abilities as they wish, but may not harm you in any way. Their win-condition mirrors yours. They are vulnerable to being killed or lynched as normal, but this fact won't be broadcasted to the thread.
*[Purifying the Fallen]*- Each night, you may choose a dead player who will from then on be ineligible for revival by any means.


*Dragnipur*
<Ten of Spades>

*[Hunger For Souls]*- Once drawn, Dragnipur will never leave your hand unless destroyed. However, you may keep an additional card in your hand as a result, ignoring the demand to re-shuffle or discard.
*[Fuel The Darkness]*- You _must_ choose a player to attack every Night Phase. If you do not, Dragnipur will swallow you into its darkness and you will be removed from the game.


*Draconus*
<King of Spades>

*[Creator of Dragnipur]*- If Draconus and Dragnipur are both in your hand, your nightly attack is increased to an Ultra-Kill.
*[Winged Darkness]*- All abilities targeting you have a 50% chance to fail.
*[Old Grudge]*- Draconus and Anomander Rake may never be in your hand at the same time. If it should happen, you must permanently destroy one card immediately.


*Anomander Rake*
<Jack of Spades>

*[Wielder of Dragnipur]*- If Anomander Rake and Dragnipur are both in your hand, your nightly attack is increased to a Super-Kill.
*[Invisibility]*- All abilities targeting you have a 25% chance to fail.
*[Tiste Andii Leader]*- Your voting power is increased by 2.
*[Soletaken Black Dragon]*- You have an extra life.
*[Master of Kurald Galain]*- After making your attack, Anomander Rake may immediately summon the _[Kurald Galain]_card from the deck and use it.
*[Old Grudge]*- Draconus and Anomander Rake may never be in your hand at the same time. If it should happen, you must permanently destroy one card immediately.


*Kurald Galain*
<Ace of Spades>

*[Gift of Darkness and Night]*- One-shot. Useable only during the Night Phase. Skip the next Sunrise, Day, and Twilight Phases, entering immediately into another NightPhase. Cards in your hand don't consider a cycle to have elapsed. Destroy this card after it's used.


*'Quick' Ben Adaephon Delat*
<Ace of Diamonds>

*[Soul Shift]*- You may keep up to 6 cards in your hand, ignoring the demand to re-shuffle or discard.
*[Defensive Portal]*- One-shot. Choose a player to set a defensive portal on. The next attack aimed at you will hit them instead.
*[Warren Hopper]*- This card remains in your hand.


*Oponn*
<Joker>

*[Ascendant Trickster]*- If this card is in your hand and you are lynched, you win the game as a Jester.
*[Disappearing Act]*- Re-shuffle this card into the deck when you draw a new card.


*Whiskeyjack*
<Jack of Diamonds>

*[Respected Leader]*- Your voting power is increased by 1.
*[Bird That Steals]*- Each day, you may choose a player and steal their voting power temporarily.
*[Lover's Exception]*- If Whiskeyjack is in your hand as you draw Korlat, you may keep Whiskeyjack in your hand until you discard Korlat.


*Korlat*
<Queen of Spades>

*[Rake's Second]*- Your voting power is increased by 1.
*[Night Huntress]*- Each night, you may choose a player and Track them, finding out who they targeted.
*[Soletaken Dragon]*- You have an extra life.
*[Lover's Exception]*- If Korlat is in your hand as you draw Whiskeyjack, you may keep Korlat in your hand until you discard Whiskeyjack.


*Tattersail*
<Queen of Hearts>

*[Cadre Mage]*- As you draw this card, draw three more cards, and increase the number of cards you can hold in your hand to accommodate.


*Nimander Golit*
<Jack of Hearts>

*[Son of Rake]*- Your voting power is increased by 1.
*[Tiste Andii Advisors]*- Each night, choose a player and have their role revealed to you and one other player at random via PM.


*Caladon Brood*
<King of Diamonds>

*[Burn's Hammer]*- One-shot. Role-Block four target players for one cycle.
*[A Friend's Duty]*- One-shot. You may destroy Dragnipur if it's in your hand.
*[Titanic Smash]*- One-shot. Disable everyone else's defensive passives for one cycle.
*[Barghast Blood]*- You are Bulletproof, but have 1 less voting power.


*Bridgeburners*
<Ten of Diamonds>

*[Tactical Efficiency]*- Each night, you may choose a card from your Discard pile and place it back in your deck and shuffle.
*[Veteran Sappers]*- Should you be killed, you Super-Kill your attacker before you die.


*Kurald Thyrllan*
<Ace of Hearts>

*[Gift of Light and Day]*- One-shot. Useable only during the Day Phase. Skip the next Twilight, Night, and SunrisePhases, entering immediately into anotherDay Phase. Cards in your hand don't consider a cycle to have elapsed. Destroy this card after it's used. (_This ability prevents a lynch_)


*Kaminsod, the Crippled God*
<Ace of Clubs>

*[Weakened]*- If you draw this card prior to day 6, re-shuffle it into your deck immediately and draw a new card. If you draw this card on day 6 or after, then proceed.
*[Shattered]*- You have been destroyed by your own power, and have been removed from the game.


_Win-conditions:

-Reach day 10 without being removed from the game.
OR
-Get lynched with Oponn in your hand._


_--Hidden--_

*[Scattered, But Alive]*- Actually, you're still in the game, but you may no longer post in the thread to keep up appearances of your death. You will now be given access to all QTs in the game, but may _not_post in any of them. All of your cards are considered discarded, and you are ineligible for revival.
*[Whispers of Condemnation]*- Each day, PM your vote to the host. Your voting power is equal to the number of people who targeted you throughout the game.
*[Promise of Power]*- One-shot. You may have the host PM two players to ask them to betray their current groups and join the House of Chains Cult as Herald and High King of Chains. They'll receive more power, have a final six win-condition, and will be your spies should they accept. Both targets must accept or this ability will fail.
*[Process of Freedom]*- If _[Promise of Power]_ succeeds, and your Herald and High King reach the final six in the game, you are released unto the world.
*[Tangled Web of Carnage]*- Each night, you may choose a player and twist them subtly to do your bidding. Targets of this ability are afflicted with the _Tiste Edur_debuff. Every time a player with this debuff targets another player, they spread the _Tiste Edur_ debuff.
~
*[Final Gambit]*- If _[Promise of Power]_ fails, and you don't think you can win in your current state, you may discard Kaminsod and draw any four cards from your discard pile to keep for the rest of the game, reviving instantly. All of your prior win-conditions are void, and you must be in the final four to win.

_--Hidden Win-conditions--
OR
-You are un-chained and released (Game ends).
OR
-Every living player has the Tiste Edur debuff.
OR
-Final Four with [Final Gambit]

_

I had a stack of shuffled playing cards on my desk and everything. Barely got used, sadly. @iwandesu  died young.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 4, 2017)

And then that role died immediately in Iconics as well 



SinRaven said:


> >drunk
> >monday night
> 
> God I miss that life




I'm basically a freelancer atm, I have income but I also still have that kinda freedom, it's great 



SinRaven said:


> Anyway we could make it a guessing game or I could send you his name in a pm



Send me the PM @SinRaven , not gonna watch if I don't know
because I normally hate these kinda programs


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 4, 2017)

From my experience, I think indies are underpowered naurally. They need to have more/stronger abilities than other roles to make up for that. Though it is easy to overdo it.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2017)

Didi said:


> And then that role died immediately in Iconics as well



That role is like having a really awesome sword at an AK-47 rally.

I didn't expect iwandesu, someone I had never heard of (no offense, bro), to die so early...if I got that role, I'd be incredibly disappointed to know something so neat would be gone immediately.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 4, 2017)

Law said:


> That role is like having a really awesome sword at an AK-47 rally.
> 
> I didn't expect iwandesu, someone I had never heard of (no offense, bro), to die so early...if I got that role, I'd be incredibly disappointed to know something so neat would be gone immediately.



I had that role and my first post in Iconics killed me 'cause i broke a taboo


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I had that role and my first post in Iconics killed me 'cause i broke a taboo



That's why you catch up before you post.
Especially in a role madness game.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I had that role and my first post in Iconics killed me 'cause i broke a taboo



Did you have the entire role with the hidden parts as well?


----------



## Aries (Sep 4, 2017)

Superman said:


> You probably never even used my submission you little sum bitch did you?


Sin had your role, didn't use them


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 4, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That's why you catch up before you post.
> Especially in a role madness game.



there were like 15 pages (with 50ppp) 

i'm a lazy person sometimes and don't wanna read all that



Law said:


> Did you have the entire role with the hidden parts as well?



Only saw the non-hidden part


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> Sin had your role, didn't use them



Who had penisman  or you didn't include that one


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> there were like 15 pages (with 50ppp)
> 
> i'm a lazy person sometimes and don't wanna read all that



You would have probably found out if you had read the last several pages though. 

But I can understand being lazy.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 4, 2017)

Nello said:


> @Aries I don't think you ever revealed Dora the Explorer's abilities


*Dora The Explorer-Town*
(*Bootz*) Dora the Explorer has 2x vote power for the rest of the game
(*Backpack*) When Backpack is activated Dora the Explorer can save a player from getting lynched and exchange find out their role/gain one of their abilities as a one shot ability. works once
(*Map*) When Map is activated Dora the Explorer can navigate the locations to instantly find the "Tarot Items". works twice
(*Swiper no Swiping*) When Swiper no Swiping is activated Dora the Explorer can target any Indie player and tell them to stop swiping. If they continue making actions after being forewarned they are roleblocked the following cycle. 
(*What was your favorite part of the day?*) When what was your favorite part of the day is activated Dora the Explorer can gain one of the abilities that was used in the day phase as a one shot ability.


Evil C.C. said:


> Who had penisman  or you didn't include that one



wasn't included as viole dropped from game

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aries (Sep 4, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 4, 2017)

Aries said:


>


----------



## Hero (Sep 4, 2017)

let the gays host favorites @SinRaven


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2017)

You can discuss it with iwandesu for 2019, lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 4, 2017)

Imma go ahead and claim DIDI 2020
MAKE MAFIA GREAT AGAIN


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 4, 2017)

I need mega optimistic for this page.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> I need mega optimistic for this page.


@Reznor


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> Sin had your role, didn't use them



 You son of a bitch SinRaven

@SinRaven 



Aries said:


>



.....God dammit CR....


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> Never said it was



This is the problem.

When Im making roles, Im constantly askig myself: "will the player enjoy this" , "does the player feel like they are contributing", "does this ability prevent other players from having fun"

Role madness has a potential for trolling, but I have the players' fun as a permanent concern.

But it seems everything you do, you do for yourself, and yourself only. Am I wrong?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 4, 2017)

Law said:


> My favorite Indie to make:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep
I really liked the idea of using him
But  killed me like day 1 and then lynched the necromancer who had ressurected me


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 4, 2017)

Is favorites starting today or tomorrow or some other day @Aries 

So I know to sleep or not

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 4, 2017)

Law said:


> You can discuss it with iwandesu for 2019, lol


I mean Ive only done favorite clones since i learnt about this format
Thats basically 3 role madness with a total of 80+ roles based on demanded characters on less than an year.
80 roles is quite favorites material and I clearly can do those on time without being too much low quality.


----------



## Aries (Sep 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Is favorites starting today or tomorrow or some other day @Aries
> 
> So I know to sleep or not



Later today, take your nap mate

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 4, 2017)

Superman said:


> You son of a bitch SinRaven
> 
> @SinRaven


CR, master of censorship. If you say it lik3 that, your have to tell the full story. I wanted to use everything,  but all of it was so conditional that I had to be very carefull so to not make my abilities useless. Hell, all of my role was limited shit.

Basically, 90% of it was 'one-shot: choose x, if x is of y alignment/color/role you kill x' etc.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 4, 2017)

My roles are done and they're juicy.

Law is helping me with a balancing and tuning pass, and then I'm gonna send the roles either tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 4, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> CR, master of censorship. If you say it lik3 that, your have to tell the full story. I wanted to use everything,  but all of it was so conditional that I had to be very carefull so to not make my abilities useless. Hell, all of my role was limited shit.
> 
> Basically, 90% of it was 'one-shot: choose x, if x is of y alignment/color/role you kill x' etc.



Dammit CR! How dare you frame Innocent SinRaven like that. You gimped the hell out of Priere! You superior bastard smurf. I knew I could not trust you with her....and this is somewhat @Law fault as well...wasting Priere on a damn troll....universal smh.

@Aries @Hachibi yes you too hachibi....you are co host so you now get Co blame.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 4, 2017)

@SinRaven is the top model thing over? How did it go?


----------



## Legend (Sep 4, 2017)

Legend for Faves X(XX)


----------



## Legend (Sep 4, 2017)

Waiting my faves rebirth


----------



## Aries (Sep 4, 2017)

Superman said:


> Dammit CR! How dare you frame Innocent SinRaven like that. You gimped the hell out of Priere! You superior bastard smurf. I knew I could not trust you with her....and this is somewhat @Law fault as well...wasting Priere on a damn troll....universal smh.
> 
> @Aries @Hachibi yes you too hachibi....you are co host so you now get Co blame.



*Priere*
(*Omega Heal*) When Omega Heal has been activated Priere can target any player in the game and protect them for 3 cycles from actions. works once
(*DragonsRage*) When DragonsRage has been activated Priere can target any player and if they are GodFather or Mother Superkill them from the game. works three times
(*Holy Canon*) When Holy Canon has been activated can choose a mafia group.(Red,Blue or Green) then select a player. If the player is part of the mafia group she chose she super kills them. Works three times
(*Requiem Aeternam*) When Requiem Aeternam has been activated Priere can target 3 players and if they are Indie use a killshot on them. works once
(*Prierechange*) When Priere is about to be killed this is activated, Switching roles with the player who is about to kill her. The Player is instead killed instead. Works once

Your role was only one made in mind that could Insta kill godfathers. Not bad of a role

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 4, 2017)

Law said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Malazan is truly the best series for making Favorites roles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 4, 2017)

I regret not finishing Malazan.

I only got up to book 8 then became a lazy shit and forgot to continue reading.


----------



## Hero (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm Kabuto in that edit

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hero (Sep 4, 2017)

Or maybe @WolfPrinceKiba and I can try Favorites again


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 4, 2017)

Superman said:


> Dammit CR! How dare you frame Innocent SinRaven like that. You gimped the hell out of Priere! You superior bastard smurf. I knew I could not trust you with her....and this is somewhat @Law fault as well...wasting Priere on a damn troll....universal smh.
> 
> @Aries @Hachibi yes you too hachibi....you are co host so you now get Co blame.



Just admit that you've grown fond of tagging me


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Sep 4, 2017)

Is it time for the phase to start soon?


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 4, 2017)

Nello said:


> @SinRaven is the top model thing over? How did it go?


One episode is over, still got a lot to go.

My cousin has been awesome. He had the most screentime of all the contestants and has bee true to himself. So proud. Hope to see him continue like this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 4, 2017)

Where did you find this fabulous emote?


----------



## Nello (Sep 4, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Where did you find this fabulous emote?


Made it a few years ago


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> *Priere*
> (*Omega Heal*) When Omega Heal has been activated Priere can target any player in the game and protect them for 3 cycles from actions. works once
> (*DragonsRage*) When DragonsRage has been activated Priere can target any player and if they are GodFather or Mother Superkill them from the game. works three times
> (*Holy Canon*) When Holy Canon has been activated can choose a mafia group.(Red,Blue or Green) then select a player. If the player is part of the mafia group she chose she super kills them. Works three times
> ...











@Law he did not get Priere at all!RRRRRRRAAAAAAWWWWWWWW!


----------



## Magic (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Aries (Sep 4, 2017)

Superman said:


> @Law he did not get Priere at all!RRRRRRRAAAAAAWWWWWWWW!



I'm not playing the games to get your character, time I got to your character was running out of spots/abilities for town roles. I was disappointed when it wasn't Shantae. Either way its not really a bad role to have


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> I'm not playing the games to get your character, time I got to your character was running out of spots/abilities for town roles. I was disappointed when it wasn't Shantae. Either way its not really a bad role to have


----------



## Platinum (Sep 4, 2017)

Vasto complains more than a pampered housewife.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 4, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Vasto complains more than a pampered housewife.


Wait Vasto's not one?


----------



## Legend (Sep 4, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Wait Vasto's not one?


He's a neglected wife

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 4, 2017)

Legend said:


> He's a neglected wife

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 4, 2017)

What was the Donnie Darko role? :0


----------



## Aries (Sep 4, 2017)

RemChu said:


> What was the Donnie Darko role? :0


*Donnie Darko*
(*Frank The Bunny*) When Frank the Bunny has been activated Donnie Darko can revive a player that has been killed as a restless spirit to haunt the game. Becoming masons with them for the rest of the game. Frank can not be killed or have his abilities tampered with. He dies when Donnie is killed or lynched. Works once
(*Search for the truth*) You can search in all 4 minor arcanas for tarot items. You can instantly gain one tarot item as your own without having to look for it
(*Schizophrenia*) You become immune to a different role alignments abilities each cycle.[Town,Mafia,Indie]
(*Unstable Time Loop*) When Unstable time loop has been activated you target any player in the game. The player targeted will continue to target the first player they voted for 2 cycles with their abilities. Works twice
(*Saving the Universe in Death*) When Donnie Darko has been killed or lynched from the game he protects Town from kill shots for one cycle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Sep 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> *Donnie Darko*
> (*Frank The Bunny*) When Frank the Bunny has been activated Donnie Darko can revive a player that has been killed as a restless spirit to haunt the game. Becoming masons with them for the rest of the game. Frank can not be killed or have his abilities tampered with. He dies when Donnie is killed or lynched. Works once
> (*Search for the truth*) You can search in all 4 minor arcanas for tarot items. You can instantly gain one tarot item as your own without having to look for it
> (*Schizophrenia*) You become immune to a different role alignments abilities each cycle.[Town,Mafia,Indie]
> ...


What was Janemba (Shin Budokai)'s role?


----------



## Legend (Sep 4, 2017)

Whats the ETA on Favs?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 4, 2017)

I want the Luluco role @Aries.

So I can be sad again.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 4, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I want the Luluco role @Aries.
> 
> So I can be sad again.


From Memory
An indie kill

2 or 3 lie detects that bypass everything.

Some sort of omega kill - one shot

An action that cucks the next three people using an action after it activates.

Can only be killed by 2 deaths or 2 lynches.

I tried to get a result on Santi's post claiming town and it got redirected, and Aries straight said fuck your action to cuck the next 3 people. After the shit he pulled with Law I had enough by that point.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 4, 2017)

Blue moon so good. Favorite non IPA beer.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 4, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> *I tried to get a result on Santi's post claiming town and it got redirected, and Aries straight said fuck your action to cuck the next 3 people. After the shit he pulled with Law I had enough by that point.*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 4, 2017)

*The Heart*-
(*6 Paths of the Heart Convo*) The top 3 posters and 3 posters with the lowest posts cannot target you with actions.
(*Dei*) The strongest of the paths. When Path of Dei has been activated you can redirect all actions(Excluding Godkills) that target you back at the player. Once used their is a cooldown. You must wait a full cycle before being able to use it again
[*loldei*] When loldei has been activated Dei you can target 2 players and busdrive them with one another. works once
[*Deiboom*] When Deiboom has been activated, Dei negates first actions that are used by a player in the cycle. Once the cycle is over Dei can turn the negated actions into a superkill and target any player. works once
(*Sphyer*) When Path of Sphyer has been activated, You can use your most artistic abilities.
[*ZZZ Canon*] When ZZZ Canon has been activated you can silence a player for a cycle. works twice
[*Rose Fist*] When Rose Fist has been activated you can target any player and shove a art up their bunghole.Each day phase a vote will be added to them until they are lynched. works once
(*Tribulation*) you appear as town under investigations and have 2x votes. You can target any player and lie detect them. If the player is telling the truth you send them to the void. Works once
(*Sajin*) When Path of Sajin has been activated you can summon a Furry to kill a player. If the player is successfully killed you gain 1 of their abilities and another as a one shot. works twice
(*Vode*) When Path of Vode has been activated you can protect your entire faction from actions. You absorb the actions that target your faction as one shots. works once
(*Azn*) When Path has been activated you can target any 3 actions that have happened and find out the identities of the players who used them. works once
(*Mio*) When you are killed or lynched you see the error of your ways and sacrifice the heart convo bringing back every player that was sucked in the Black Hole/players you have killed

*Deiva path* was activated hence why it didn't work. Rumple tried to to reveal blue mafia qt but it failed due to Deis passive. I completely hinted why his action failed and even did a action just so if he looked further would see why. Practually told you something was up with Santi but instead you chose to throw a fit and quit after giving you the role.


----------



## Magic (Sep 4, 2017)

lol ZZZ


----------



## Platinum (Sep 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> [*Rose Fist*] When Rose Fist has been activated you can target any player and shove a art up their bunghole.Each day phase a vote will be added to them until they are lynched. works once.



I really want to know the chain of logic that led to this ability becoming a thing.


----------



## Aries (Sep 4, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I really want to know the chain of logic that led to this ability becoming a thing.



It was me poking fun of how Sphyer used to use multiple Rose related images up the butt into alot of his posts. I just ended up changing it to art since that was his gimmick at the time

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2017)

Superman said:


> @Law he did not get Priere at all



I'll allow you to submit her in January.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Sep 4, 2017)

Dr. Scum just wanted to touch me and got angsty with sexual frustration when he couldn't

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 4, 2017)

Santi said:


> Dr. Scum just wanted to touch me and got angsty with sexual frustration when he couldn't


stop teasing him then


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 4, 2017)

Santi come die with me

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Santí (Sep 4, 2017)

There's still so much left for me to see in this world


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 4, 2017)

Santi said:


> There's still so much left for me to see in this world


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 4, 2017)

Come an Santi, take my hand and we can jump into hell together. A rapper and his hoe

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 4, 2017)

Finally, my OTP is confirmed.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 5, 2017)

Bout to send these roles
​


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 5, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 5, 2017)

The roles have been randomized. I know who is who.
​


----------



## Legend (Sep 5, 2017)

Roles Roles everywhere


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

Aries said:


> It was me poking fun of how Sphyer used to use multiple Rose related images up the butt into alot of his posts. I just ended up changing it to art since that was his gimmick at the time


 How did he not get that, it was so him...


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

I came home from dinner/gf place....walk in a bunch of people watching the Netflix Death Note. I put down the boxes I was carrying and watch it....

I laughed a lot.

Some cringey moments....

L was true to the character until like the very end, imo (despite being darker complextion).

Everything else they took liberties with, the final Kira scene was somewhat good in tribute to the manga.


Ehhhh, give it a B for an American Adaptation of an anime. Usually they suck ass so the fact I could enjoy myself at all is good. Ryuk was spot on ;though there is 1 thing that bothered me.


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

Oh and I like emo Kira.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 5, 2017)

RemChu said:


> How did he not get that, it was so him...


 It was more the shoving something up his ass that absorbs votes thing. I get the rose and art jokes


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

Oh and I saw a young man today, thought he was a chick, 
Until I looked at his chin and neck.
Even walks like one.

First time I've glanced at a male like that.


 

He lives in my building I will befriend him.


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

Platinum said:


> It was more the shoving something up his ass that absorbs votes thing. I get the rose and art jokes


Oh yes the ass thing. Maybe that is subconsciously what he wants you to do to him. :Freud


----------



## poutanko (Sep 5, 2017)

@Aries since you're answering White's question, I want explanation too:
1. 





> *(NF Mafia Champion Volunteer)* You are immune to Indie abilities that target you except for Spirit of Marco and Dungeon Master


I was converted by both Lelouch and Alien both are Indies and not Marco/Dungeon Master. No Dungeon Master action showed up in the write up targeting me either to screw my passive. How could it happen? It caused more mess since Law knew I was converted, such conversion should never happened.
2. Jerom, another indie (pro town) RB mafia. I should be immune but my actions were never processed despite being submitted after Jerom and before Featherine. Why?
3. You said I could just ask for list of roles from DBZ which I did ask but you never gave them until the end forcing me to read both DBZ games to find them+had to read Fav threads. All 3 threads have hundreds of pages. Why?
4. I asked for a sub because I felt overwhelmed but you never answered and simply hakaid DDL the next day saying no sub left. Blue only had 5 members, couldn't recruit, 1 was dead, 1 was inactive. You knew I had to continue whether I like it or not eventhough you knew I was busy and didn't get enough sleep due to the game having 60 players for a week and thousands of posts in a language I'm not fluent.
5. Waiting for 2 weeks to finally use DBZ Game Trauma only to be screwed in 1 single post revealing everything I plan to do the entire time to help mafia, to be a "confirmed town" via game mechanic (we didn't even have archangel on our side). Not a mere 80 hours. 2 weeks. I've planned it for 2 weeks. And 2 weeks not getting enough sleep due to me having to follow the thread. My teams both Blue and Green were never compensated. Plat did ask but no answer. Why? Hachi was not ready that time yet you simply left everything to him and gone. Yes, you're the one responsible for these. You owe me explanation for the mess.


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Aries (Sep 5, 2017)

poutanko said:


> @Aries since you're answering White's question, I want explanation too:
> 1. I was converted by both Lelouch and Alien both are Indies and not Marco/Dungeon Master. No Dungeon Master action showed up in the write up targeting me either to screw my passive. How could it happen? It caused more mess since Law knew I was converted, such conversion should never happened.
> 2. Jerom, another indie (pro town) RB mafia. I should be immune but my actions were never processed despite being submitted after Jerom and before Featherine. Why?
> 3. You said I could just ask for list of roles from DBZ which I did ask but you never gave them until the end forcing me to read both DBZ games to find them+had to read Fav threads. All 3 threads have hundreds of pages. Why?
> ...



I'll answer you tomorrow, still giving out roles/looking at the threads


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 5, 2017)

RemChu said:


>


L was black, your argument is faulty

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

What would Marco do? 

I ask myself that every time I post in this section now, it gives me strength.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 5, 2017)

RemChu said:


> What would Marco do?



He would leave .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

Platinum said:


> He would leave .





Technically I did stop signing up for games, but just getting busy irl.


----------



## Legend (Sep 5, 2017)

Aries said:


> I'll answer you tomorrow, still giving out roles/looking at the threads


waiting waiting


----------



## Shizune (Sep 5, 2017)

​


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

Man
People used to fight their way to food
pursuit of happiness nowadays boils down to TV reality shows and social media acceptance. This brave new world is giving me cancer

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 5, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Man
> People used to fight their way to food
> pursuit of happiness nowadays boils down to TV reality shows and social media acceptance. This brave new world is giving me cancer



I know right? What kind of horrible wolrd is one where people are not starving? Not one I want to leave for my children.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Platinum (Sep 5, 2017)

Venezuela is only an airplane ticket away.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

Who said that people are not starving nowadays?  The spiritually dead occupy the earth en masse. Pompous self-exaggeration, low morality and money buys everything mentality is being planted within the hearts of the youth. They fakely smile for the camera and get liked therefore they are. This is the quintessence of their existence.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 5, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Venezuela is only an airplane ticket away.



A lot of places are an airplane ticket away the issue is the money usually for that ticket

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 5, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Who said that people are not starving nowadays?  The spiritually dead occupy the earth en masse. Pompous self-exaggeration, low morality and money buys everything mentality is being planted within the hearts of the youth. They fakely smile for the camera and get liked therefore they are. This is the quintessence of their existence.



Take out the sentence about the camera and you can literally find sentiments like this going back to the Ancient Greeks and further
Every generation thinks at some point : WOAH THE NEW GENERATION SUX AMIRITE


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

Didi said:


> Take out the sentence about the camera and you can literally find sentiments like this going back to the Ancient Greeks and further
> Every generation thinks at some point : WOAH THE NEW GENERATION SUX AMIRITE



These thoughts came in my mind after watching 5.3 minutes of the reality Sin mentioned. Imagine what's gonna happen if I watch the whole season


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 5, 2017)

Stelios said:


> These thoughts came in my mind after watching 5.3 minutes of the reality Sin mentioned. Imagine what's gonna happen if I watch the whole season


I only watched a bit to see Raven's cousin and how that would go lol 
The girls weren't much to my fancy either, so stopped it pretty fast.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm pretty sure morals today are a lot better than they were before


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 5, 2017)

Nello said:


> I'm pretty sure morals today are a lot better than they were before


I'm quite morally deprived so I dunno about that.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'm quite morally deprived so I dunno about that.


How many women have you raped lately?


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 5, 2017)

Nello said:


> How many women have you raped lately?


Men can get raped too you know.  
I can't disclose that information though... for legal reasons.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Men can get raped too you know.
> I can't disclose that information though... for legal reasons.


Town pillaging is gender neutral


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 5, 2017)

Nello said:


> Town pillaging is gender neutral

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Hero (Sep 5, 2017)

The previous generation always complains about the following. It's tired. Next.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

Nello said:


> Town pillaging is gender neutral




In times of war the first to get raped is always a woman


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 5, 2017)

Stelios said:


> In times of war the first to get raped is always a woman


Is this true @SinRaven

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 5, 2017)

Stelios said:


> In times of war the first to get raped is always a woman


I can guarantee you there's a lot less rape being committed in modern warzones compared to before


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 5, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Who said that people are not starving nowadays?  The spiritually dead occupy the earth en masse. Pompous self-exaggeration, low morality and money buys everything mentality is being planted within the hearts of the youth. They fakely smile for the camera and get liked therefore they are. This is the quintessence of their existence.





Stelios said:


> These thoughts came in my mind after watching 5.3 minutes of the reality Sin mentioned. Imagine what's gonna happen if I watch the whole season



I think you watched it with the wrong mentality.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I think you watched it with the wrong mentality.



I had no mentality. I wanted to guess your cousin , given we drank beers together and all, but after a few minutes I instinctively considered watching that show as a waste of brain function.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Is this true @SinRaven


What do I got to do with this?


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

Nello said:


> I can guarantee you there's a lot less rape being committed in modern warzones compared to before



The new asexual generation has penetrated the army


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 5, 2017)

Hero said:


> The previous generation always complains about the following. It's tired. Next.



Ain't that the truth.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 5, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> What do I got to do with this?


Would you go for a woman first

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 5, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I had no mentality. I wanted to guess your cousin , given we drank beers together and all, but after a few minutes I instinctively considered watching that show as a waste of brain function.


That show isn't supposed to get your brain to work. It is mindless entertainment, something that has existed since the dawn of humanity and something that a lot of people simply need to unwind.

You should know 90% of the viewers watch it to see some 'dumb' people act 'stupid'. In reality most of them aren't neither dumb nor stupid. And hell, they don't even necessarily put up an act in front of the camera. The editing is the key factor in 'reality' television.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Would you go for a woman first


I wouldn't go for anyone. I can't imagine myself in a hypothetical scenario in which I would rape a person, so I can't imagine an answer.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 5, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I wouldn't go for anyone. I can't imagine myself in a hypothetical scenario in which I would rape a person, so I can't imagine an answer.


Fair enough

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 5, 2017)

And frankly, Stelios, what are _you_ doing to fight world hunger?


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> And frankly, Stelios, what are _you_ doing to fight world hunger?



I have two subscriptions, one in Oranje fonds for the elderly and one in kinderfondsmamas. Charity is the last stage of capitalism


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

Frankly Sin I cringe too much with these shows. Trying to read Anna Karenina in Dutch is much more appealing to me. I learn new words as well


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 5, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I have two subscriptions, one in Oranje fonds for the elderly and one in kinderfondsmamas. Charity is the last stage of capitalism


Neither do something against world hunger, but that aside, who's to say none of these kids support those or other charities as well? What do you want them to do? Instead of following the dream they have in which they would actually get a position in which they could make a change?

And what were you doing when you were 17/18/19? And the people around you?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## SinRaven (Sep 5, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Frankly Sin I cringe too much with these shows. Trying to read Anna Karenina in Dutch is much more appealing to me. I learn new words as well


You don't have to like them, but using that as an example of what you think is bad in the world is a little bit too much. 

I get that you see a lot of wrongs in the world, but you are looking at the wrong place to put the blame on.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 5, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


>


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Neither do something against world hunger, but that aside, who's to say none of these kids support those or other charities as well? What do you want them to do? Instead of following the dream they have in which they would actually get a position in which they could make a change?
> 
> And what were you doing when you were 17/18/19? And the people around you?




I considered all those kids that sported an Iron Maiden shirt (or insert whatever power metal band shirt here) and talked in a certain way and acted like metal heads weak in character. To say it more strictly I always thought of them as stupid. Stupid people with weak resolves that tried to fit in whatever seemed cool at the time. I loved metal I still do but I never,ever changed myself just to fit on whatever seemed to be accepted.

At 16-18 I was working , riding my 125cc Suzuki FX, skipped school and was lost into drugs.

At 19 I moved outta house and my town. Went to the capital 600 khm away from home for a better paying job. The first place I rented was 19m^2. Registered to night high school as well since I repeatedly neglected it for work. Completed the high school. Passed In university of physics. Dropped it because I realized being a corporate tool payed better and faster than research.




SinRaven said:


> You don't have to like them, but using that as an example of what you think is bad in the world is a little bit too much.
> 
> I get that you see a lot of wrongs in the world, but you are looking at the wrong place to put the blame on.



Sin I don't blame the youth per say. I just criticize modern lifestyle because I have the capacity to do so. I can follow the flow of time and be good at the game whatever system is imposing to me. That doesn't mean I don't see the wrongs in it.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 5, 2017)

I could write books on this subject and the wrongs I see in your reasonings, but let's just agree to disagree.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I could write books on this subject and the wrongs I see in your reasonings, but let's just agree to disagree.




Just remember that you learn things until you die and that you will change state of mind countless times. Stick to your guns Sinraven no matter what others may say, this is an advice I give you from the bottom of my heart regardless if the others in this case is me


----------



## Tiger (Sep 5, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I know right? What kind of horrible wolrd is one where people are not starving? Not one I want to leave for my children.



It has sort of been answered already, but the false attitude in this post made me laugh.

People are starving and dying while we watch shitty reality tv. It's not one or the other.

The people who DO have the power to help end world hunger don't. By choice. The rest of us barely manage to keep food in our own cupboards to keep us and our own families alive. Give me a billion dollars and then ask what I've done for world hunger.

Imo.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 5, 2017)

if i had a billion dollars i would two billion wendy's small frosties

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Sep 5, 2017)

So if I get enough players, I'll be modding this game starting on the 11th. http://www.[Blocked Domain]/forums/threads/11319-Orchestrated-Chaos 

#Ownerneedsmorepeopletosignup

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I know right? What kind of horrible wolrd is one where people are not starving? Not one I want to leave for my children.



The world they live in is fake.


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

HAHAHA 

Broc Broc


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 5, 2017)

Stelios said:


> In times of war the first to get raped is always a woman


Their men have already been killed by that point, the boys slaughtered. They get to live on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 5, 2017)

Law said:


> It has sort of been answered already, but the false attitude in this post made me laugh.
> 
> People are starving and dying while we watch shitty reality tv. It's not one or the other.
> 
> ...


There are enough people who DO have the power and use it. Just like there are enough people who struggle to keep their families alive, but who wouldn't use a hypothetical billion dollars to help others either.

It's not one or the other in this case as well. 

I get your point, but saying it like this is kinda narrowminded as well.


----------



## Santí (Sep 5, 2017)

Collectivist post-production anarchonistic society when


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 5, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Just remember that you learn things until you die and that you will change state of mind countless times. Stick to your guns Sinraven no matter what others may say, this is an advice I give you from the bottom of my heart regardless if the others in this case is me


Thanks for the advice, but it's nothing new to me.

My view on things will change countless times as I gain more experience in life, but the things I see as right or wrong won't change much.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 5, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> if i had a billion dollars i would two billion wendy's small frosties



I would buy pizza

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 5, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I would buy pizza



A billion slices of pizza

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

Seek out the real, real genuine experiences.


Santi said:


> Collectivist post-production anarchonistic society when



HAHAHA


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 5, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> A billion slices of pizza



Nah, at first I'd buy one pizza and then .. hmm..


----------



## Tiger (Sep 5, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> There are enough people who DO have the power and use it. Just like there are enough people who struggle to keep their families alive, but who wouldn't use a hypothetical billion dollars to help others either.
> 
> It's not one or the other in this case as well.
> 
> I get your point, but saying it like this is kinda narrowminded as well.



There are not NEARLY enough people who have the power and use it. What are you talking about?

There are billionaires in our world who could literally end world hunger and homelessness. They won't, because there's nothing in it for them.

So If you can help, do so-- and if you can't, then do whatever you need to do in order to forget that those atrocities exist. Personally, I play mafia, a videogame or two, and watch TV. And if watching reality TV is someone else's escape...or working and riding their 'whatever cc bike they like'-- it's all pretty even in the end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Thanks for the advice, but it's nothing new to me.
> 
> My view on things will change countless times as I gain more experience in life, but the things I see as right or wrong won't change much.




“In our modern eagerness to be tolerant we have come to tolerate things which no society can tolerate and remain healthy. In our understandable anxiety not to set ourselves up as judges, we have come to believe that all judgements are wrong. In our revulsion against hypocrisy and false morality we have abandoned morality itself. And with modest hesitations but firm convictions I submit that this has not made us happier, but much unhappier. We are like men at sea without a compass.” Brian Cleeve


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> if i had a billion dollars i would two billion* wendy's small frosties*



This is sexual in my head.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 5, 2017)

http://www.[Blocked Domain]/forums/threads/11319-Orchestrated-Chaos 


If I don't show up in games, this is why. I'm not leaving Key West though, bring it on storm


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

fuck now i want a wendy small frosty.


Do they have wendy's on west coast?


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> http://www.[Blocked Domain]/forums/threads/11319-Orchestrated-Chaos
> 
> 
> If I don't show up in games, this is why. I'm not leaving Key West though, bring it on storm



Stay safe mi lord.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 5, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> http://www.[Blocked Domain]/forums/threads/11319-Orchestrated-Chaos
> 
> 
> If I don't show up in games, this is why. I'm not leaving Key West though, bring it on storm



I'm locking myself down in Miami too.


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

Stelios said:


> “In our modern eagerness to be tolerant we have come to tolerate things which no society can tolerate and remain healthy. In our understandable anxiety not to set ourselves up as judges, we have come to believe that all judgements are wrong. In our revulsion against hypocrisy and false morality we have abandoned morality itself. And with modest hesitations but firm convictions I submit that this has not made us happier, but much unhappier. We are like men at sea without a compass.” Brian Cleeve



You're telling him he has no moral compass.

This will end well. 

kekeke


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 5, 2017)

Law said:


> There are not NEARLY enough people who have the power and use it. What are you talking about?
> 
> There are billionaires in our world who could literally end world hunger and homelessness. They won't, because there's nothing in it for them.
> 
> So If you can help, do so-- and if you can't, then do whatever you need to do in order to forget that those atrocities exist. Personally, I play mafia, a videogame or two, and watch TV. And if watching reality TV is someone else's escape...or working and riding their 'whatever cc bike they like'-- it's all pretty even in the end.


I'm not saying there are, you just made it sound like there weren't any at all. I told you the way you worded it sounds narrowminded. I agree that people who have the power to end atrocities like 'world hunger' should do it instead of being consumed by greed, but I also know that there are people out there who actually have a lot of power and use it for the best. We must not forget that.

Agreed on the last part.


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

IN THE CITYYYYYY of L.A


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 5, 2017)

Stelios said:


> “In our modern eagerness to be tolerant we have come to tolerate things which no society can tolerate and remain healthy. In our understandable anxiety not to set ourselves up as judges, we have come to believe that all judgements are wrong. In our revulsion against hypocrisy and false morality we have abandoned morality itself. And with modest hesitations but firm convictions I submit that this has not made us happier, but much unhappier. We are like men at sea without a compass.” Brian Cleeve


I don't see what this has to do with my view on things.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 5, 2017)

Nor do I actually agree with a lot of that quote


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

"Such hunger is not due to a shortage of food – globally there is enough to go round and if (a big if) we make the right decisions now, we can continue to feed the world despite population growth and climate change. By some estimates, stopping the waste of food after harvest due to poor storage or transport infrastructure, and then in our own kitchens, could free up half of all food grown. The number of overweight and obese people in the world, suffering their own health problems, including a sharp rise in heart disease and diabetes, is roughly equal to the number of hungry people. That highlights one of the underlying causes of hunger – extreme levels of inequality, both within and between countries."


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 5, 2017)

RemChu said:


> You're telling him he has no moral compass.
> 
> This will end well.
> 
> kekeke


I doubt he's saying that.

Those who know me know that I actually have a very strong moral compass.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 5, 2017)

RemChu said:


> "Such hunger is not due to a shortage of food – globally there is enough to go round and if (a big if) we make the right decisions now, we can continue to feed the world despite population growth and climate change. By some estimates, stopping the waste of food after harvest due to poor storage or transport infrastructure, and then in our own kitchens, could free up half of all food grown. The number of overweight and obese people in the world, suffering their own health problems, including a sharp rise in heart disease and diabetes, is roughly equal to the number of hungry people. That highlights one of the underlying causes of hunger – extreme levels of inequality, both within and between countries."


Also eating less meat helps save more food for the rest of the world while also improving climate, but don't you dare touch someone's steak oh no.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I doubt he's saying that.
> 
> Those who know me know that I actually have a very strong moral compass.



That's what the quote is talking about though. 

 

and yeah you have a heart of gold.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 5, 2017)

RemChu said:


> This is sexual in my head.





RemChu said:


> fuck now i want a wendy small frosty.
> 
> 
> Do they have wendy's on west coast?



Time to bathe in frosties.

And yes, Wendy's are errrvrywhere.


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

*Calculating*

Only one at the fucking AIRPORT in san fran....

RIP


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

Well I can get one at In and Out burger.....

*shrug*

a frosty is a frosty


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

Like all timeless quotes this was not to be interpreted on a personal level.


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

INEQUALITY


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Like all timeless quotes this was not to be interpreted on a personal level.


What do you mean by that?


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

RemChu said:


> What do you mean by that?




I mean that the reference to this quote from 1938 was rhetorical


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I mean that the reference to this quote from 1938 was rhetorical


What the fuck, why even post that quote?

The quote has a meaning, a message.

It's very specific language and meaning, not really open to interpretation...


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 5, 2017)

Suffering sucks and I agree with Law's sentiment of help if you can and numb yourself kr use it as fuel to your fire if you can't. But also remember we are star dust, sitting on a rock that is literal star dust orbitting a star in a vast vacuum of nothingness. Human history takes up the last half minute of a full cosmic calendar if time were to scale.  It'll all be over soon.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

*Tips Fedora*


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 5, 2017)

RemChu said:


> *Tips Fedora*


*buys fedora to tip back*


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> *buys fedora to tip back*


That cosmic perspective though.

I was on a plane and the person next to me was reading uh a Neil D. tyson book, relates to what you said.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 5, 2017)

RemChu said:


> That cosmic perspective though.
> 
> I was on a plane and the person next to me was reading uh a Neil D. tyson book, relates to what you said.


It's beautifully nihilistic.


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

You could say this little blue marble is precious and this time is precious. Time is short so spread good will and love.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

and like interstellar(movie) that love will transcend time and space.

Nolan taught me that.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

RemChu said:


> What the fuck, why even post that quote?
> 
> The quote has a meaning, a message.
> 
> It's very specific language and meaning, not really open to interpretation...



I know it does Remchu but I'd rather, he who reads that quote thinks for himself, silently.

Reactions: Ningen 2


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

Maybe metaphors are hard when the pinnacle of education is a GED


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

Uh, maybe *you* don't understand the quote.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

Don't be angry kids. I promise I will tell you what to think next time.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Uh, maybe *you* don't understand the quote.



I perfectly understand the quote. Can you read it and find any relevance with reality nowadays ? Because if you can't then maybe that's the reason Trump is your president


----------



## Didi (Sep 5, 2017)

I’m sorry, but I don’t want to be an emperor. That’s not my business. I don’t want to rule or conquer anyone. I should like to help everyone - if possible - Jew, Gentile - black man - white. We all want to help one another. Human beings are like that. We want to live by each other’s happiness - not by each other’s misery. We don’t want to hate and despise one another. In this world there is room for everyone. And the good earth is rich and can provide for everyone. The way of life can be free and beautiful, but we have lost the way.

Greed has poisoned men’s souls, has barricaded the world with hate, has goose-stepped us into misery and bloodshed. We have developed speed, but we have shut ourselves in. Machinery that gives abundance has left us in want. Our knowledge has made us cynical. Our cleverness, hard and unkind. We think too much and feel too little. More than machinery we need humanity. More than cleverness we need kindness and gentleness. Without these qualities, life will be violent and all will be lost….

The aeroplane and the radio have brought us closer together. The very nature of these inventions cries out for the goodness in men - cries out for universal brotherhood - for the unity of us all. Even now my voice is reaching millions throughout the world - millions of despairing men, women, and little children - victims of a system that makes men torture and imprison innocent people.

To those who can hear me, I say - do not despair. The misery that is now upon us is but the passing of greed - the bitterness of men who fear the way of human progress. The hate of men will pass, and dictators die, and the power they took from the people will return to the people. And so long as men die, liberty will never perish. …..

Soldiers! don’t give yourselves to brutes - men who despise you - enslave you - who regiment your lives - tell you what to do - what to think and what to feel! Who drill you - diet you - treat you like cattle, use you as cannon fodder. Don’t give yourselves to these unnatural men - machine men with machine minds and machine hearts! You are not machines! You are not cattle! You are men! You have the love of humanity in your hearts! You don’t hate! Only the unloved hate - the unloved and the unnatural! Soldiers! Don’t fight for slavery! Fight for liberty!

In the 17th Chapter of St Luke it is written: “the Kingdom of God is within man” - not one man nor a group of men, but in all men! In you! You, the people have the power - the power to create machines. The power to create happiness! You, the people, have the power to make this life free and beautiful, to make this life a wonderful adventure.

Then - in the name of democracy - let us use that power - let us all unite. Let us fight for a new world - a decent world that will give men a chance to work - that will give youth a future and old age a security. By the promise of these things, brutes have risen to power. But they lie! They do not fulfil that promise. They never will!

Dictators free themselves but they enslave the people! Now let us fight to fulfil that promise! Let us fight to free the world - to do away with national barriers - to do away with greed, with hate and intolerance. Let us fight for a world of reason, a world where science and progress will lead to all men’s happiness. *Soldiers! in the name of democracy, let us all unite!*


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

Ok, you think you are right on this more than Sin. That is the point of that quote in this context. That reality tv is trash. 

I understand.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

You know Didi everybody boo'd Chaplin for this speech.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Ok, you think you are right on this more than Sin. That is the point of that quote in this context. That reality tv is trash.
> 
> I understand.



Bigger picture Remchu. Apply it to the  
politically correct movements and how everybody behaves on social media today.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

@Didi but boy 
He did make sense
Didn't he


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Bigger picture Remchu. Apply it to the
> politically correct movements and how everybody behaves on social media today.



You don't have to be a jerk to reprove someone.

How does everybody behave on it? I don't know the answer to that. Because, I see a lot of trolls and idiots too.


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Who said that people are not starving nowadays?  The spiritually dead occupy the earth en masse. Pompous self-exaggeration, low morality and money buys everything mentality is being planted within the hearts of the youth. They fakely smile for the camera and get liked therefore they are. This is the quintessence of their existence.



Btw, I don't disagree with this per say.

It's Post Modern society baby~

and you're quote is still telling Sin he is wrong. That is not open to interpretation, given the context of the argument too....


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

Irony of "Sin is wrong"


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

Maybe Sin is wrong. 

I don't know, I'm PC bro.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

RemChu said:


> You don't have to be a jerk to reprove someone.
> 
> How does everybody behave on it? I don't know the answer to that. Because, I see a lot of trolls and idiots too.



Ever heard of the Socratic Method? You should read some Socrates.


----------



## Didi (Sep 5, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Btw, I don't disagree with this per say.
> 
> It's Post Modern society baby~
> 
> and you're quote is still telling Sin he is wrong. That is not open to interpretation, given the context of the argument too....




It's definitely post post modern, post modern is a long time ago


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Ever heard of the Socratic Method? You should read some Socrates.


I'm a fool, I'm good.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Btw, I don't disagree with this per say.
> 
> It's Post Modern society baby~
> 
> and you're quote is still telling Sin he is wrong. That is not open to interpretation, given the context of the argument too....



Who am I to tell him what is right and what is wrong? Right and Wrong is defined by the majority. 
He should do what's right for him. I will do what's right for me. This is how rebels were born.
And also dictators.
It cuts both ways


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

Didi said:


> It's definitely post post modern, post modern is a long time ago


Wtf do we even call this time? 

iphone age


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 5, 2017)

you guys are giving me brain cancer
ima just let this hurricane end my suffering


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 5, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Bigger picture Remchu. Apply it to the
> politically correct movements and how everybody behaves on social media today.


.......what.

You see a lot of problems in the world, but you keep blaming the wrong things.

I wanted it to leave it at agree to disagree, but what the hell:

Explain to me EXACTLY what the problem is with political correct movements and how people behave on social media and what those two things have to do with eachother and the bigger problems in the world you mentioned earlier.

At this point, you just sound like an old man holding his cane in the air cursing "those damn millenials!".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 5, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> you guys are giving me brain cancer
> ima just let this hurricane end my suffering



Wash away in the rains of destruction


----------



## Legend (Sep 5, 2017)

This convo got dark overnight


----------



## Legend (Sep 5, 2017)

Im glad im not in florida atm


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Who am I to tell him what is right and what is wrong? Right and Wrong is defined by the majority.
> He should do what's right for him. I will do what's right for me. This is how rebels were born.
> And also dictators.
> It cuts both ways


Then how can we ever take moral high grounds like "These people are spiritually dead".

If I see dirty water, its dirty water.


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

Fuck, I need some sunlight.

and done with this topic.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 5, 2017)

Actually don't explain it because frankly I'm done. 

I'm glad you can see what is wrong in the world and sad at the things you blame for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 5, 2017)

Everyone living in the hurricane-danger-zone stay safe


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Explain to me EXACTLY what the problem is with political correct movements and how people behave on social media and what those two things have to do with eachother and the bigger problems in the world you mentioned earlier.



The problem is that anyone who dares to express a different view is being massively raided online by these people. Those other people, the so called offended ones , employ mob mentality and become the offenders. How is that better or different from what has been happening for ages now? Do you see this is a step forward? All I see a repeating pattern.

The quote from 1938 I posted could have been written today. It can describe modern society perfectly. 
This conversation started after expressing my thoughts on reality TV after watching all this kids trying hard to impress and be someone they are not. Any other dots I can connect for you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I'm glad you can see what is wrong in the world and sad at the things you blame for it.



You have to tell me what you think that are the things I blame for the wrongs in the world. 
Because I didn't blame anyone explicitly iirc.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 5, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> you guys are giving me brain cancer
> ima just let this hurricane end my suffering


RIP WAD


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Then how can we ever take moral high grounds like "These people are spiritually dead".
> 
> If I see dirty water, its dirty water.



Remchu, sometimes you have the depth of a teaspoon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 5, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Remchu, sometimes you have the depth of a teaspoon.


Where is the ironic rating when you need it.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Where is the ironic rating when you need it.



Give me some literal written irony baby. Take me up and show me the right path. 
Enlighten me with the radiance of your inner beauty.


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Remchu, sometimes you have the depth of a teaspoon.


Is this not your Socratic method?
you said "these people are spiritually dead"
"I wont wear a metal shirt"
Did I not make you think.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Is this not your Socratic method?
> you said "these people are spiritually dead"
> "I wont wear a metal shirt"
> Did I not make you think.



the metal is there 
my tooth hurts
seaweeds are dying


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 5, 2017)

Stelios said:


> The problem is that anyone who dares to express a different view is being massively raided online by these people. Those other people, the so called offended ones , employ mob mentality and become the offenders. How is that better or different from what has been happening for ages now? Do you see this is a step forward? All I see a repeating pattern.
> 
> The quote from 1938 I posted could have been written today. It can describe modern society perfectly.
> This conversation started after expressing my thoughts on reality TV after watching all this kids trying hard to impress and be someone they are not. Any other dots I can connect for you?


Vocal minority baby, is all I'm gonna say.


----------



## Didi (Sep 5, 2017)

Stelios said:


> the metal is there
> my tooth hurts
> seaweeds are dying



the metal is there
my tooth hurts so much today
seaweeds are dying


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 5, 2017)

And the dots leading to the initial points you tried to make are not connected.

Also, frankly, fuck you for saying these kids are trying hard to impress someone and be someone they're not. Sure, they are trying hard to impress someone but most do it to achieve their dreams. And they most definitely are themselves, you just see one side of that because it's not a show about their lives. It might not be completely true for all of them, but definitely most.

Also what's wrong with wanting acnowledgement. Frankly, getting acnowledgment is the one thing those kids need the most at the age they're participating.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 5, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Who said that people are not starving nowadays?  The spiritually dead occupy the earth en masse. Pompous self-exaggeration, low morality and money buys everything mentality is being planted within the hearts of the youth. They fakely smile for the camera and get liked therefore they are. This is the quintessence of their existence.



"Spiritually dead"

Now sis... LOL

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> And the dots leading to the initial points you tried to make are not connected.
> 
> Also, frankly, fuck you for saying these kids are trying hard to impress someone and be someone they're not. Sure, they are trying hard to impress someone but most do it to achieve their dreams. And they most definitely are themselves, you just see one side of that because it's not a show about their lives. It might not be completely true for all of them, but definitely most.
> 
> Also what's wrong with wanting acnowledgement. Frankly, getting acnowledgment is the one thing those kids need the most at the age they're participating.



Their dream was formed the moment they opened up that god damn television. It didn't stem from reading books , it didn't come from critical thinking , it came from a distorted image of a lifestyle. A mirage that was created and elaborately served right into their face. You have to understand that I don't judge THEM.  It's the toestand i m judging baby. Try to see this in a spherical way.


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Also what's wrong with wanting acnowledgement. Frankly, getting acnowledgment is the one thing those kids need the most at the age they're participating.




Sounds like a bunch of @Grandpa Uchiha


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 5, 2017)

What did I just read.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 5, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Their dream was formed the moment they opened up that god damn television. It didn't stem from reading books , it didn't come from critical thinking , it came from a distorted image of a lifestyle. A mirage that was created and elaborately served right into their face. You have to understand that I don't judge THEM.  It's the toestand i m judging baby. Try to see this in a spherical way.


How is that... 

No, nevermind.

I disagree.

I admire those kids and enjoy the show.  I have no strong feelings either way on the mirage of a culture you say we live in nowadays. I think a lot of it is real, but perhaps it is because I studied that culture and media ect  perhaps I've learned to apply a fliter. I enjoy the bullshit while also learn from what I see is real.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What did I just read.....


Words online

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 5, 2017)

Well I dunno about you guys but I'm offended he called me spiritually dead

Hail Satan

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Words online



......

Okay.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> ......
> 
> Okay.


If you wanted a serious answer 


who are you?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I admire those kids and enjoy the show. I have no strong feelings either way on the mirage of a culture you say we live in nowadays. I think a lot of it is real, but perhaps it is because I studied that culture and media ect perhaps I've learned to apply a fliter. I enjoy the bullshit while also learn from what I see is real.



Just so you know you'll find no disagreement from me for feeling that way.




Nitty Scott said:


> Well I dunno about you guys but I'm offended he called me spiritually dead
> 
> Hail Satan


keke


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 5, 2017)

Now I can't let you see what is wrong in your argument and I don't want to continue this discussion, but I want you to know one thing:

A lot of these kids will grow up to be influential figures. Their social media followings and the new kids who look up to them will be inspired them. A lot of public figures end up doing a lot of good and thus they inspire a whole new generation to do the same. 

You might not have noticed those who grew up to be influential and correctly used it and you might not notice them in the future, but know they are out there.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> If you wanted a serious answer
> 
> 
> who are you?



Someone with a headache who read words online.

Who are you ?


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Now I can't let you see what is wrong in your argument and I don't want to continue this discussion, but I want you to know one thing:
> 
> A lot of these kids will grow up to be influential figures. Their social media followings and the new kids who look up to them will be inspired them. A lot of public figures end up doing a lot of good and thus they inspire a whole new generation to do the same.
> 
> You might not have noticed those who grew up to be influential and correctly used it and you might not notice them in the future, but know they are out there.



Ok but I will keep in mind also all those that failed because only a selected handful of them will make it. The others will be cannibalized and ravaged by the same star system that gave them a standing ground in the first place. Some will become junkies , other will have to do therapy for quite some time and others hopefully will live life as this never happened.
Then they will be forgotten and maybe 10 years later someone will make a report on the lives of those that got involved in reality and how it impacted them.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Someone with a headache who read words online.
> 
> Who are you ?


Someone who ignores posts the second they get too lengthy and political

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 5, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Ok but I will keep in mind also all those that failed because only a selected handful of them will make it. The others will be cannibalized and ravaged by the same star system that gave them a standing ground in the first place. Some will become junkies , other will have to do therapy for quite some time and others hopefully will live life as this never happened.
> Then they will be forgotten and maybe 10 years later someone will make a report on the lives of those that got involved in reality and how it impacted them.


Of course, but part of being young is figuring out what is meant for you.

I thought I was following my dream as well, but then years later I figured it was not for me. Now here I am, 25, just doing what I need to to survive while also having zero clue what way I'm heading and what path is meant for me. But I will figure it out and so will these kids.

They will all grow from this.


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Of course, but part of being young is figuring out what is meant for you.
> 
> I thought I was following my dream as well, but then years later I figured it was not for me. Now here I am, 25, just doing what I need to to survive while also having zero clue what way I'm heading and what path is meant for me. But I will figure it out and so will these kids.
> 
> They will all grow from this.


You were on reality tv? :-0


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 5, 2017)

One of my favorite shows is about men dressing up as women competing with each other and that is one of the realest shows I know.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Of course, but part of being young is figuring out what is meant for you.
> 
> I thought I was following my dream as well, but then years later I figured it was not for me. Now here I am, 25, just doing what I need to to survive while also having zero clue what way I'm heading and what path is meant for me. But I will figure it out and so will these kids.
> 
> They will all grow from this.



Yes Sin I don't disagree with this. But you can't blame me for judging how bad this is. And again this has nothing to do with the kids that went to play the game. Can you argue with a straight face to me that these competitions are healthy sportsmanship? That they promote any real virtue whatsoever?


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 5, 2017)

RemChu said:


> You were on reality tv? :-0


No no, I was just comparing myself to them in the fashion that I also was following my dream and stumbled greatly, but I grew from it. On their current path some of those kids will succeed, some will fail, but they all will find their place in the world.


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Yes Sin I don't disagree with this. But you can't blame me for judging how bad this is. And again this has nothing to do with the kids that went to play the game. Can you argue with a straight face to me that these competitions are healthy sportsmanship? That they promote any real virtue whatsoever?



It's not for you.

dats it.

Why you trying to convince a gay man to not watch* a drag queen reality show.

LOL


----------



## Shizune (Sep 5, 2017)

Stelios in the words of rap legend Trina

_Get on the bandwagon or get leftover, bitch_


----------



## Platinum (Sep 5, 2017)

I find it hard to judge anyone's taste in shows here, since we are all on a forum dedicated to a japanese children's cartoon and all.

Not like we are all cozying up to the fireplace and watching BBC nature docs all day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 5, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Yes Sin I don't disagree with this. But you can't blame me for judging how bad this is. And again this has nothing to do with the kids that went to play the game. Can you argue with a straight face to me that these competitions are healthy sportsmanship? That they promote any real virtue whatsoever?


I already said I have no strong feelings on it either way.

I don't think they are necessarily healthy nor do I think they are unhealthy, but they do what they intend to do: entertain. And the ones involved in it all will all grow from it, regardless of this being the right or wrong step for them.


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

I hate naruto for a long time now. 

...

so

ya

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 5, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I find it hard to judge anyone's taste in shows here, since we are all on a forum dedicated to a japanese children's cartoon and all.
> 
> *Not like we are all cozying up to the fireplace and watching BBC nature docs all day*.


I would tbh.


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

@Stelios I think it's trash media as well, but yeah whatever.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 5, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> By the way my roles are being graced by the good sister Law as we speak. We are combining forces to come for @Olivia's wig as the Queen Of Hosting. Are you shook sis? You should be.
> ​



I never claimed to be a 'queen' of hosting (in fact, I feel like I'm an average host, nothing special what-so-ever), but seeing you reved and inspired like this makes me happy. Go out there and create a heck of a game, and greatly surpass me while you do it.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

RemChu said:


> It's not for you.
> 
> dats it.
> 
> ...



Silence TROLL








Nitty Scott said:


> Stelios in the words of rap legend Trina
> 
> _Get on the bandwagon or get leftover, bitch_




Success is the only thing that can complete us
Grinding to free us, the beat knocking like a fetus
Close your eyes, open up your ears so you can see this

logic bitch


----------



## Platinum (Sep 5, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I would tbh.



Attenbourough is a national treasure after all.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 5, 2017)

RemChu said:


> It's not for you.
> 
> dats it.
> 
> ...


He's not trying to convince me of that,  but he is saying those shows are unhealthy for society,  which I disagree with. He takes that disagreement as me saying the opposite 'those shows are healthy for society' while I rather say they are neither.

Also if there is one reality show that I WOULD say is healthy for society then it is RuPaul's Drag Race. Not only does it teach us to respect each other no matter how we were born, or how we should love ourselves, it also teaches not to take life too fucking seriously.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 5, 2017)

LEGEND


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 5, 2017)

ICONIC


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

Meet me in Ibiza.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Tiger (Sep 5, 2017)

@Olivia want to host my fully created Disney vs Anime 30 player game some time?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shizune (Sep 5, 2017)

Can you imagine being unable to host your own game because you got married

No it gets worse

Imagine now that you married a WOMAN

Reactions: Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 5, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Can you imagine being unable to host your own game because you got married
> 
> No it gets worse
> 
> Imagine now that you married a WOMAN



I currently have 7 fully created games ready to be hosted and I won't host them.

That's why I liked Clash of Hosts so much, because I was able to let some of my roles see the light of day.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 5, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Can you imagine being unable to host your own game



I know someone who can imagine that very well.
Pretty sure the guy has created several games that he's unlikely to ever host. 

He keeps bugging me to host them for him. >.>


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

yes god forbid 
If people were married with women and procreated 
then people wouldn't grow on trees


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

I would gladly host your game ideas Law
but I m married
so you have to find someone single indeed


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 5, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> it also teaches not to take life too fucking seriously.



Best thing one can be taught.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 5, 2017)

I never understood the "don't take like seriously" saying. You're only here once, don't you want to make the most of it and leave something in your wake?


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

I take life seriously,I have only one.
I don't take the world seriously and I don't take myself seriously either.
When shit go bad I just think that someone is playing a practical joke on me.

I have this story if you are interested in reading.  Has some funny element to it. not tldr either.
It was one of my lowest points at the time


----------



## Santí (Sep 5, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> I still love you Santi



Fuck love, is there ANY explanation for this?


----------



## Shizune (Sep 5, 2017)

I say take life  very seriously. Work a lot, study a lot, play games competitively, protest things you don't agree with, do charity work in a third world county, etc. Be THAT BITCH!


----------



## Shizune (Sep 5, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I take life seriously,I have only one.
> I don't take the world seriously and I don't take myself seriously either.
> When shit go bad I just think that someone is playing a practical joke on me.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty much at one of my lowest right now so I'll read.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 5, 2017)

Nicki Minaj, Mariah Carey and Britney Spears didn't get to where they are by not taking life seriously!


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 5, 2017)

Santi said:


> Fuck love, is there ANY explanation for this?



Yeah, me being a forgetful twat

I fully understand your anger but I'm kind of a rush rn so everything goes to hell

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 5, 2017)

That being said I genuinely like you @Santi and I didn't want to screw you over on purpose


----------



## Olivia (Sep 5, 2017)

Law said:


> @Olivia want to host my fully created Disney vs Anime 30 player game some time?



That sounds like an amazing game - I just don't know when I'd be able to host it. Maybe winter? But even then that would be sketchy. I'll think about it, but thanks for the offer. 



Nitty Scott said:


> Can you imagine being unable to host your own game because you got married
> 
> No it gets worse
> 
> Imagine now that you married a WOMAN



Agreed. Who in the world would get married. Bleh.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 5, 2017)

>Not having a google doc or some shit where you have at least protections written so you odn't screw up


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 5, 2017)

>getting married
For that to happen first you gotta find someone to love you and for you to love sounds hard


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 5, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> >Not having a google doc or some shit where you have at least protections written so you odn't screw up



>overestimating my intelligence


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I never understood the "don't take like seriously" saying. You're only here once, don't you want to make the most of it and leave something in your wake?



Entropy baby.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 5, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> >overestimating my intelligence



I believe in the Hachi that believes in me


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 5, 2017)

Take life seriously but don't take it too seriously.

Work hard, but don't overexert yourself. Have fun while working hard.

Laugh.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 5, 2017)

I do laugh at mY ENEMIES AS I CRUSH THEIR PUNY SKILLS BENEATH MY VICTORIOUS FEET


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 5, 2017)

No matter what I end up doing with my life the only thing I know I truly want is to always have a smile on my face.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 5, 2017)

GOD


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

Well I was 19, 600khm away from home and the summer was almost over. I was contemplating whether i'll quit my job, un-rent the 19square meter shithole I was living in for the last three months and go back to my hometown.

So I get inside a telephone booth ,  phone chip cards in 2003-2004 were still a thing.

So I called my three years girlfriend. We were together since 16. I asked her if she wanted to come to the capital and work at one of my bosses companies. He had many businesses and could employ her on what she studied. She told me two things. The first was if you were not my first boyfriend I would get engaged with you and do it and the second was that while I was away she cheated on me because she felt she needed a hug and I was away working. With rage I told her to fuck off and banged the earpiece.

The second phonecall I did the next second was to speak with my brother but my mother picks up the phone. I say to her I'm thinking of staying in the capital permanently to keep on living and work. She is full negative on this asking questions about school and how am I gonna do this alone and stuff.
"I said i've been doing this for three months. I'll come take my car and my computer don't shut it down , I'll keep sending cash for the internet and the electricity till I take it"
Pause on the phone... You know your brother crashed your car a few days ago but we didn't tell you yet anything because we wouldn't wanna worry you. He is doing fine but your car is a mess....  I just closed the phone at that point.

So there I was. At a phone booth so far away. Within a few minutes I felt I lost everything I thought that they mattered to me. So I get outside from the booth with my eyes bloodshot ready to scream and that moment....

What happens @Nitty Scott  can you guess?

A pigeon flies over my head and shits on my fucking shoulder.
Needless to say that I started to laugh like a maniac.
I realized on that moment that I should see all this as a joke and just move on.

It just made my day. I sincerely, don't know where I would be today if that didn't happen.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 5, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> >overestimating my intelligence



This is your first time hosting/co-hosting, right ?


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> This is your first time hosting/co-hosting, right ?



Yh (on phone rn)


----------



## Shizune (Sep 5, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Well I was 19, 600khm away from home and the summer was almost over. I was contemplating whether i'll quit my job, un-rent the 19square meter shithole I was living in for the last three months and go back to my hometown.
> 
> So I get inside a telephone booth ,  phone chip cards in 2003-2004 were still a thing.
> 
> ...



Wow, we should all try to get shit on by pigeons.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 5, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> Yh (on phone rn)



> co-hosting an Aries game as your first

Why would you do this to yourself.....


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > co-hosting an Aries game as your first
> 
> Why would you do this to yourself.....



I thought it was going to be fun tbh

While there were fun parts indeed, keeping track of the game was stressful


----------



## Platinum (Sep 5, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> >getting married
> For that to happen first you gotta find someone to love you and for you to love sounds hard



That's what your pillow wife is for


----------



## Didi (Sep 5, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Well I was 19, 600khm away from home and the summer was almost over. I was contemplating whether i'll quit my job, un-rent the 19square meter shithole I was living in for the last three months and go back to my hometown.
> 
> So I get inside a telephone booth ,  phone chip cards in 2003-2004 were still a thing.
> 
> ...




Genuinely, unironically
Optimistic


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Wow, we should all try to get shit on by pigeons.



I think that was universe's way of telling me "Relax!Shit happens.Things could be and can get much worse"


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 5, 2017)

I FORGOT THIS HAPPENED

I'M GETTING MY LIFE


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 5, 2017)

Stelios said:


> phone chip cards in 2003-2004 were still a thing.



I remember when you'd throw money in them. 



Hachibi said:


> I thought it was going to be fun tbh
> 
> While there were fun parts indeed, keeping track of the game was stressful



Poor Hachibi, such optimism.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 5, 2017)

If he survives an Aries game he can co-host anything

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (Sep 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> If he survives an Aries game he can co-host anything



He's fucked me twice now, throw the kid a generic 15-player game

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 5, 2017)

​


----------



## Didi (Sep 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I remember when you'd throw money in them.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Hachibi, such optimism.




I remember doing prankcalls on them with collect-call


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 5, 2017)

Santi said:


> He's fucked me twice now, throw the kid a generic 15-player game


Third time's the charm

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 5, 2017)

Platinum said:


> That's what your pillow wife is for



>Pillow wife
Don't even have that

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 5, 2017)

​


----------



## Shizune (Sep 5, 2017)

​


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 5, 2017)

Santi said:


> He's fucked me twice now, throw the kid a generic 15-player game



I actually thought of doing that
It would be way more relaxing indeed


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 5, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> ​


Now THERE is a thing wrong with modern society.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 5, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> I actually thought of doing that
> It would be way more relaxing indeed


Read Viole's "generic" Hellsing round.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

Don't remember where I heard  this; Italy maybe. A pigeon pooping on you is good luck.
.
.
.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 5, 2017)

My game after this Warcraft one will be of the smaller and simpler variety. The theme is nostalgic as well.
​


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Read Viole's "generic" Hellsing round.



???


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Don't remember where I heard  this; Italy maybe. A pigeon pooping on you is good luck.
> .
> .
> .



They say the same thing in Greece.
But at the point I was thinking that everything that could go wrong , had, but no sir I was wrong.
Here take some bird shit on your shoulder to wake you up


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 5, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> ???


Read it and learn the meaning of "relaxing"

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 5, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Don't remember where I heard  this; Italy maybe. A pigeon pooping on you is good luck.
> .
> .
> .



The only thing allowed to poop on me is my boyfriend.
​

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> The only thing allowed to poop on me is my boyfriend.
> ​


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 5, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> The only thing allowed to poop on me is my boyfriend.
> ​


hey its me ur boyfriend


----------



## Shizune (Sep 5, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> hey its me ur boyfriend


​


----------



## Shizune (Sep 5, 2017)

Also @Olivia you are the Queen of Hosting whether you like it or noT! Wear the crown proudly while you have it because I am coming for THAT!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2017)

@WADsworth the Wise 



are you there?


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 5, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> ​


that gif is my new weekly obsession, no, my monthly favorite, no, my new annual favorite thing


----------



## Shizune (Sep 5, 2017)

Stelios said:


> @WADsworth the Wise
> 
> 
> 
> are you there?



He IS the storm


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 5, 2017)

No I am not in the Atlantic Ocean

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> that gif is my new weekly obsession, no, my monthly favorite, no, my new annual favorite thing


What is it from?
I like it.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 5, 2017)

I might end up in the ocean at some point in the storm


----------



## Tiger (Sep 5, 2017)

Olivia said:


> That sounds like an amazing game - I just don't know when I'd be able to host it. Maybe winter? But even then that would be sketchy. I'll think about it, but thanks for the offer.



Winter was when I thought, too.



Hachibi said:


> I thought it was going to be fun tbh
> 
> While there were fun parts indeed, keeping track of the game was stressful



Pen and paper, frand. I used an entire new notebook for Faves last year. Wrote everything down and still missed a couple things.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 5, 2017)

Don't worry @Olivia ....I do not think you are queen of games.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 5, 2017)

Thinking of making a guide on role madness games. Don't know if it would be worthwhile though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 5, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Thinking of making a guide on role madness games. Don't know if it would be worthwhile though.



Will....will you be able to finish it before the storm hits?....The....Atlantic Storm?

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 5, 2017)

<audible groans>

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 5, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Thinking of making a guide on role madness games. Don't know if it would be worthwhile though.



I like it. Might help with some input if you want.


----------



## poutanko (Sep 5, 2017)

@Didi your role


> *Didi*
> *(FUCK ROLE MADNESS) *After the 1st cycle this can be activated. When Fuck Role Madness has been activated Didi can limit every player except his group for one cycle to one ability for the cycle. works once
> *(DBZ Game Trauma) *When DBZ Game Trauma has been activated Didi can become any role from the DBZ Game excluding Vegito/Zamasu+Goku Black for 2 cycles.
> *(Golden Age King)* You are immune to lie detection and investigations. Your the true mastermind behind this group and only come to power when The Heart has been eliminated from the game
> ...


Originally it was Santi but I was not member of Heart so we switched the roles. If DBZ game trauma worked, we can just steal people's abilities reducing their powers while confirming me as town as Zebra was purple. Was planning to ask Bean to use Xenos/BOB after that to possess me so it would appear as Zebra (town) killing/blocking people because I was possesed. 
Didn't use it earlier as I wanted to be more accurate with people and their roles so any abilities I steal wouldn't be a waste (who are the angels, immortals, BP roles, which one is town/Red/Indie). I could say I didn't activate the taboo earlier as it would affect town if any town question me about it. Do you still want to complain because I only used 1 ability?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 5, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I like it. Might help with some input if you want.


Would probably send it to you, Law and WAD for feedback.


----------



## poutanko (Sep 5, 2017)

Guess my mistake was to keep trying so my role would not be a waste. I never throw away any roles given to me and I never be an inactifag. I know it requires effort to create them. I was wrong thinking the host would try to do as much. @Aries you're good at creating roles, I give you that (I'm content with Mr. Bean as well as the player you chose to play as him) but your hosting effort is almost a complete opposite. Idk why it took you so long to modkill inactives while you keep screwing up with those who are active. It sends a really wrong message. You're soft to those who didn't care or even bothered to play the game but trolling those who actually try. Why bother to try then? I knew you're slow to give answer and kept missing things (heck you even forgot to give me my invest result on a 10 players game when there were only 5 players left). The mistakes you made on this game is on a completely different level. You wanted people to try and to trust you but you didn't do as much to reciprocate that trust. You're so irresponsible by making Hachi your co-host and gone for 2 days instead of trying to help guiding him (unless all those write ups were actually approved by you which makes you more of an ***).

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## poutanko (Sep 5, 2017)

Love and peace ~
Bunny <3

I never spite kill anyone so far but you succesfully make me to consider that, I don't even think it will be enough

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 5, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Love and peace ~
> Bunny <3
> 
> I never spite kill anyone so far but you succesfully make me to consider that, I don't even think it will be enough

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2017)

*(Golden Age King)* You are immune to lie detection and investigations. Your the true mastermind behind this group and only come to power when The Heart has been eliminated from the game

Hahahah @Didi


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2017)

this thumbnail....
looks like the starving kid is going to be the food.


----------



## Aries (Sep 6, 2017)

If you want to spitekill me @poutanko your gonna have to go through my 7 evil exes to get some of CRamona


Scott Pougrim vs. The Mafia World

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 6, 2017)

Aries said:


> If you want to spitekill me @poutanko your gonna have to go through my 7 evil exes to get some of CRamona
> 
> 
> Scott Pougrim vs. The Mafia World


Scott wins in the end though lol. Pou the successor of Aries?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Scott wins in the end though lol. Pou the successor of Aries?



This has been his plan all along.

He finally has his successor, and all it took was one bad day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## poutanko (Sep 6, 2017)

poutanko said:


> @Aries since you're answering White's question, I want explanation too:
> 1. I was converted by both Lelouch and Alien both are Indies and not Marco/Dungeon Master. No Dungeon Master action showed up in the write up targeting me either to screw my passive. How could it happen? It caused more mess since Law knew I was converted, such conversion should never happened.
> 2. Jerom, another indie (pro town) RB mafia. I should be immune but my actions were never processed despite being submitted after Jerom and before Featherine. Why?
> 3. You said I could just ask for list of roles from DBZ which I did ask but you never gave them until the end forcing me to read both DBZ games to find them+had to read Fav threads. All 3 threads have hundreds of pages. Why?
> ...





Aries said:


> I'll answer you tomorrow, still giving out roles/looking at the threads


Do you need another 2 weeks?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## poutanko (Sep 6, 2017)

Aries said:


> If you want to spitekill me @poutanko your gonna have to go through my 7 evil exes to get some of CRamona
> 
> 
> Scott Pougrim vs. The Mafia World


The only problem is you barely play


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 6, 2017)

poutanko said:


> The only problem is you barely play


He barely _hosts_ as well

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 6, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Do you need another 2 weeks?


 2 weeks it is then


----------



## poutanko (Sep 6, 2017)

Aries said:


> 2 weeks it is then


...this ningen

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Aries (Sep 6, 2017)

1: I was the Dungeon Master role, 1st one was due to misreading his passive as a millerish role, made too many abilities so lose track but kept it since thought was funny mafia getting converted, little did I know it would become a gag through the game for you. I don't consider lelouch/c.c "Indies". They were a small faction/cult like zamasu

2: jerom was not indie He was town.

3: santi, zeit and Nevan were on your team who played dragonball games, I'm more surprised they didn't help out there. And was looking for specific characters as it would have been easier looking for them over batches of characters that you may or may not like.

4: I knew ddl was going to quit before the game even started. He always does it, so when he was asking for a replacement wasn't shocked nor was I shocked at him sticking around only to again ask to be replaced. I compensate some mafia inactifags by letting some members take control of their abilities. Red mafia was doing it, I also only require just 2 post minimum with 3 being the exception. Could have easily just coasted, you stuck around and respect that didn't coast through and kept playing at a level you knew you could play, pulled yourself together and went through all those posts in a language different then own. I believe that deserves way more recognition and applaud then whether or not I should have replaced you or not

5: I have this disorder and sometimes I get overwhelmed talking to multiple people one on one. This isn't mafia specific its in general I like to be left alone at times, relax and get composure and do things in own pace. But when I get spammed same question over and over like I'm not gonna respond back eventually it puts me off on whole thing. Theirs a reason all my rules are always the same in every game  "be patient ill respond to your questions do actions when I can."

I chose hachibi because I liked his enthusiasm and wanted a way to keep him in without replacing someone. At the time was going through a stage where want to be left alone so didn't read any pms, just needed time to recharge. He did a great job for what he was handed, mistakes happen, its a learning expirence. I'm proud of him, if this happened earlier you guys would have been compensated but by time came back Marcos passive about to take effect so didn't matter. Im sorry though if game stressed you out

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Psychic (Sep 6, 2017)

Good luck to those in Hurricane Irma's path. Stay safe and keep warm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cromer (Sep 6, 2017)

Absolutely. Stay safe peeps. Want to be able to lurk your posts in the days and weeks and months to come.


----------



## God (Sep 6, 2017)

Stay safe guys.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 6, 2017)

I dont coast. Maybe for a few days, but not all game. I feel bad for it. This game was a constant source of guilt that lasted weeks. Not worth it. And for the record, Im not mad at you modkilling me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 6, 2017)

see you guys next phase

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 6, 2017)

i fuggin love that meme


----------



## poutanko (Sep 6, 2017)

Aries said:


> 1: I was the Dungeon Master role, 1st one was due to misreading his passive as a millerish role, made too many abilities so lose track but kept it since thought was funny mafia getting converted, little did I know it would become a gag through the game for you. I don't consider lelouch/c.c "Indies". They were a small faction/cult like zamasu
> 
> 2: jerom was not indie He was town.
> 
> ...


Should be made clear if they are not Indies on my passive.
And inactives? *Kill them all*. Doesn't care even if they're my own team. People who hardly try should not be tolerated too much. I was never a fan of inactive. Jerom showed up on write up 4 times, all in black 
Should have given me a sub after I asked  
@White Wolf @nfcnorth @Dr. White that one with catslam was not me


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 6, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Should be made clear if they are not Indies on my passive.
> And inactives? *Kill them all*. Doesn't care even if they're my own team. People who hardly try should not be tolerated too much. I was never a fan of inactive. Jerom showed up on write up 4 times, all in black
> Should have given me a sub after I asked
> @White Wolf @nfcnorth @Dr. White that one with catslam was not me


>Says the catslam wasn't her uses the catslam in a denial statement.


----------



## poutanko (Sep 6, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> >Says the catslam wasn't her uses the catslam in a denial statement.


I never used any emoji on mafia PM 
Warned the rest about spies
Ignored


----------



## poutanko (Sep 6, 2017)

Wait ...I did use emoji to frame other players tho


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 6, 2017)

poutanko said:


> I never used any emoji on mafia PM
> Warned the rest about spies
> Ignored


I am more or less commenting on the irony of it more than anything.


----------



## poutanko (Sep 6, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> I am more or less commenting on the irony of it more than anything.


Normally I like using that emoji so


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 6, 2017)

Btw. stay safe peeps


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 6, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Normally I like using that emoji so


Well than blame the person who did use it.


----------



## Zeit (Sep 6, 2017)

Aries said:


> 3: santi, zeit and Nevan were on your team who played dragonball games, I'm more surprised they didn't help out there. And was looking for specific characters as it would have been easier looking for them over batches of characters that you may or may not like.



Dafuq is this bullshit. 

It's *your *game Aries. If you make a role that can copy DB Mafia roles/abilities don't offload the responsibility of providing those roles to other people. Hell at the time I was hounding you for roles you owed me AND I specifically told Pou to ask you for roles like Broly which hadn't been unlocked.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## poutanko (Sep 6, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Well than blame the person who did use it.


Kill @Zeit then (˵ ﾟヮﾟ˵) who knows he's scum again


----------



## poutanko (Sep 6, 2017)

Zeit said:


> Dafuq is this bullshit.
> 
> It's *your *game Aries. If you make a role that can copy DB Mafia roles/abilities don't offload the responsibility of providing those roles to other people. Hell at the time I was hounding you for roles you owed me AND I specifically told Pou to ask you for roles like Broly which hadn't been unlocked.


Favorites Game Trauma

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zeit (Sep 6, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Kill @Zeit then (˵ ﾟヮﾟ˵) who knows he's scum again



I was overpowered enough not to have to care about being outed tho.


----------



## poutanko (Sep 6, 2017)

Zeit said:


> I was overpowered enough not to have to care about being outed tho.


...bruh

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Santí (Sep 6, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Guess my mistake was to keep trying so my role would not be a waste. I never throw away any roles given to me and I never be an inactifag. I know it requires effort to create them. I was wrong thinking the host would try to do as much.



I understand how you feel, but I continuously voiced that a patient approach would be the best approach, and then you had your conversion therapy dilemma and had like 3 other conversations and were acting on your own and stuff.

I legit contemplated using my own role to kill you, but I needed the bodycount because lolGoose and lolNevan

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Zeit (Sep 6, 2017)

poutanko said:


> ...bruh



OK, honest answer, you made more out of the threat than was actually there IMO and it was more important for us to be actually planning than hiding.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 6, 2017)

fucking goose


----------



## Santí (Sep 6, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> fucking goose



This is the second time I've had Goose on my team and had to suffer to his "truth meta".

To say I was furious is an understatement.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zeit (Sep 6, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> fucking goose



I couldn't believe it when I read it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 6, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2017)

Aries said:


> 1: I was the Dungeon Master role, 1st one was due to misreading his passive as a millerish role, made too many abilities so lose track but kept it since thought was funny mafia getting converted, little did I know it would become a gag through the game for you. I don't consider lelouch/c.c "Indies". They were a small faction/cult like zamasu
> 
> 2: jerom was not indie He was town.
> 
> ...



I told you get a co-host bro. A lot of micromanaging for one person. Unless you are an accountant.


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2017)

Santi said:


> I understand how you feel, but I continuously voiced that a patient approach would be the best approach, and then you had your conversion therapy dilemma and had like 3 other conversations and were acting on your own and stuff.
> 
> I legit contemplated using my own role to kill you, but I needed the bodycount because lolGoose and lolNevan


Nevan is bad player?


----------



## Santí (Sep 6, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Nevan is bad player?



Dont know, wasn't around enough for me to form an opinion

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 6, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I told you get a co-host bro. A lot of micromanaging for one person. Unless you are an accountant.


A good deal of people called on me to co-host but I don't think it ever could have worked, for multiple reasons. Aries and I are just too different as hosts, which would have lead to a lot of conflict and even if the game got finished, it would unlikely be Aries vision for Favorites. People have gotten to see what a WPK Favorites is like pretty much three times. 

Marco was the perfect co-host as he has the right mix of authority and chill, with great organization. Not set into any ways as a host since he only ever did Tale of the Gallant Jiraiya which was premade(though we made lots of changes), so flexible enough to flow with Aries style. We lost a pillar of the community.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 6, 2017)

Entering Metallica concert hell yeaaahhh

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 6, 2017)

Santi said:


> This is the second time I've had Goose on my team and had to suffer to his "truth meta".
> 
> To say I was furious is an understatement.



I think if he signs up for my future games, it will be under the condition that he's throwing that shit in the trash where it belongs.

Truth meta bullshit needs to die.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 6, 2017)

Law said:


> I think if he signs up for my future games, it will be under the condition that he's throwing that shit in the trash where it belongs.
> 
> Truth meta bullshit needs to die.


The savior Favorites needs, that the Mafia Section needs.

Favorites VIII, get hype!


----------



## Tiger (Sep 6, 2017)

On the very first place I played mafia, there was a veteran player who blankly refused to play as scum.

If a host made her scum, she would out herself day 1.

So the choice was either not let her play, or make her town so her team didn't suffer.

I see no difference between what she very openly did and the truth meta that pervades our games here. It's just trying to do that same thing, but less openly.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 6, 2017)

Refusing to _answer_ a question of alignment is 100% acceptable. Frankly, I hope that trend takes hold. As long as you do it when you're all alignments, there's no trouble.

Spirit of the law, rather than the word of it.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 6, 2017)

Law said:


> Refusing to _answer_ a question of alignment is 100% acceptable. Frankly, I hope that trend takes hold. As long as you do it when you're all alignments, there's no trouble.
> 
> Spirit of the law, rather than the word of it.


This is what I do the vast majority of the time. No role revealing, no stating alignment.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 6, 2017)

-struggles to keep himself out of this-

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2017)

I get a sense of buyer remorse from the people playing favs. A lot of you are peeved.
Stay positive, and you will finish the race.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 6, 2017)

To all those who aren't participated, but are interested in spectating...

I am hosting a mafia game in the Chatterbox. It's a role madness game with the roles designed around the players who signed up for it (like Members Mafia).

Check it out here: 

It's interesting because of the following reasons:

1. It's being hosted in a section outside of the Mafia section and the OBD. There has not been such an occurrence to my knowledge in some years.

2. Because of this, there are considerable newbies playing in the game. In fact, more than half of the players are first-timers. 

3. The winners of the game are being rewarded with contest points!

But my biggest ambition in this game, outside of making roles to compliment/insult the members () is in the hopes that this attracts new blood to the community.

If I can get just one player to become a regular here, that's a success.

If I can get two, I'll be fucking ecstatic.

Three or more? 

Well...

Some sticky substance will come cascading down the walls...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 6, 2017)

I wish I signed up for that why didnt you let me know smh 

Your punishment is creating a role for me


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 6, 2017)

Yeah I probably would have signed up if I knew about it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 6, 2017)

I specifically didn't tell anyone here or advertise it to anyone because I wanted it to be a Chatterbox thematic event. That is, you would know about it if you posted in the section or at least lurked it regularly.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 6, 2017)

Y'all some dumbass bitches, I done seent the signups thread and ain't sign up 'cause I don't know anybody in that ugly section and it was obvs made for DEM and not US

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 6, 2017)

Besides we all know the real reason Manny tucked his tail between his legs and ran off to host a game for THAT section is because he's afraid of competing with MY game

the bitch is SHOOK

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Didi (Sep 6, 2017)

yeah, who would want to play with shitterboxers anyway

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2017)

Good on you WAD. The section mafia games being banned was always sad, as that was the main way we recruited. Lots of people got interested in them when I put up the first sports bar and obd threads all that time ago... sad that mods are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 6, 2017)

Platinum said:


> sad that mods are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



What'd I do?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Y'all some dumbass bitches, I done seent the signups thread and ain't sign up 'cause I don't know anybody in that ugly section and it was obvs made for DEM and not US


Our more experienced people would eat them up like lambs. 
That is no fun.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 6, 2017)

Didi why you don't ever sign up for my games 

also why does NF have so many stupid, useless, irrelevant unknown flop smilies now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 6, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Y'all some dumbass bitches, I done seent the signups thread and ain't sign up 'cause I don't know anybody in that ugly section and it was obvs made for DEM and not US


Well of course it was made for them but I'm a self centered whore and want to see a role made for me so there's that


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2017)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> What'd I do?



You did have that pretty homoerotic suicide pact going on with Santi in favorites.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 6, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Well of course it was made for them but I'm a self centered whore and want to see a role made for me so there's that



Sin I'm gonna put this nicely

Manny doesn't want you just like every other man you approach

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 6, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Didi why you don't ever sign up for my games
> 
> also why does NF have so many stupid, useless, irrelevant unknown flop smilies now




idk
guess I'm not interested in your themes?

like your most recent games have been Warcraft which I care nothing about


----------



## Shizune (Sep 6, 2017)

Platinum said:


> You did have that pretty homoerotic suicide pact going on with Santi in favorites.



Girl everything surrounding Santi is homoerotic, if I made a list of straight guys in this thread who are likeliest to either already have experimented or experimented at some point in the future, Santi would be #2

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 6, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Girl everything surrounding Santi is homoerotic, if I made a list of straight guys in this thread who are likeliest to either already have experimented or experimented at some point in the future, Santi would be #2




you can't say this and not say who's #1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 6, 2017)

Didi said:


> idk
> guess I'm not interested in your themes?
> 
> like your most recent games have been Warcraft which I care nothing about



Oh okay I thought you just didn't like me

That's coo, I am planning to make a series of Warcraft 3 games to tell that story but the next game after this one won't be another Warcraft game, it'll be a much more classic theme


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 6, 2017)

Plat implying he wouldn't do the same thing to Santi if he had my old role


----------



## Shizune (Sep 6, 2017)

Didi said:


> you can't say this and not say who's #1



Guess


----------



## Didi (Sep 6, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Oh okay I thought you just didn't like me
> 
> That's coo, I am planning to make a series of Warcraft 3 games to tell that story but the next game after this one won't be another Warcraft game, it'll be a much more classic theme




Nah you're cool


----------



## Shizune (Sep 6, 2017)

Like I'm pretty sure I remember Santi at one point saying he doesn't even like blowjobs that much. That's one of the biggest giveaways that you've been having terrible sex with women and all it's gonna take is 2 beers and an aggressive gay dude and you're gonna wanna know what a blowjob is supposed to feel like


----------



## Shizune (Sep 6, 2017)

Didi said:


> Nah you're cool


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 6, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Sin I'm gonna put this nicely
> 
> Manny doesn't want you just like every other man you approach


When was the last time you had sex sis


----------



## Didi (Sep 6, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Guess



RemChu




Nitty Scott said:


>




wOW


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2017)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Plat implying he wouldn't do the same thing to Santi if he had my old role



We will accept you UD. You don't need to project .


----------



## Shizune (Sep 6, 2017)

oh look Manny's here

yeah Manny I said it, you're shook

the fuck you gonna do you drowned ass 

WOW

I LITERALLYGOT THIS FAR INTO THE POST AND THEN BANGED MY FUCKING ELBOW AGAINST MY DESK AND IT HURTS SO FUCKING BADLY


----------



## Shizune (Sep 6, 2017)

Manny her voodoo

I'm shook
​


----------



## Shizune (Sep 6, 2017)

KLFSDJF

I'M LITERALLY FUCKING BLEEDING NOW MANNY WTF

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Santí (Sep 6, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Like I'm pretty sure I remember Santi at one point saying he doesn't even like blowjobs that much. That's one of the biggest giveaways that you've been having terrible sex with women and all it's gonna take is 2 beers and an aggressive gay dude and you're gonna wanna know what a blowjob is supposed to feel like



That was like when I was 17 dude. Found a bitch that vacuum'd my shit and made it spin like a helicopter and have repented ever since


----------



## Shizune (Sep 6, 2017)

this is you Manny
​


----------



## Shizune (Sep 6, 2017)

I took a picture of my bleeding elbow btw Manny and I plan to use it to file a report with the police


----------



## Shizune (Sep 6, 2017)

Santi said:


> That was like when I was 17 dude. Found a bitch that vacuum'd my shit and made it spin like a helicopter and have repented ever since



I'm glad for you, but disappointed it couldn't be me

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2017)

Santi said:


> That was like when I was 17 dude. Found a bitch that vacuum'd my shit and made it spin like a helicopter and have repented ever since


Fact Nitty remember you said that all this time...

kek


----------



## Shizune (Sep 6, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Fact Nitty remember you said that all this time...
> 
> kek



Are you kidding that went straight into my spank bank. I love a dumbass straight guy who isn't even gay, he just doesn't get that good good from women.
​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Shizune (Sep 6, 2017)

Manny I WOULD drag you but considering I drew blood last time, I'm shook


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2017)

Is @Melodie gone?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 6, 2017)

Nah she's around 
Sorta


----------



## Shizune (Sep 6, 2017)

Girl she better not be gone, she has a mafia game to play


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 6, 2017)

It is cute ya keep giving that no showing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Hero roles that kill me. I s3e how it is.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 6, 2017)

I think I know who Nitty's #1 is


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 6, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 6, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I think I know who Nitty's #1 is



Wjejdjdjdhfhdh


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 6, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Wjejdjdjdhfhdh


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 6, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Wjejdjdjdhfhdh


Remember that one time...


----------



## Psychic (Sep 7, 2017)

Gonna steal this gif for my game


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2017)

Nitty is Azn and Wad is Sphy


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2017)

Also, I would have played your game waddo my friend


----------



## Magic (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## SinRaven (Sep 7, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Remember that one time...


I remember.


----------



## Magic (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Sep 7, 2017)

What the fuck?!


----------



## Magic (Sep 7, 2017)

SOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH CRINGE -_-


----------



## Magic (Sep 7, 2017)

The comment section...

Wtf


----------



## Stelios (Sep 7, 2017)

Legend said:


> Nitty is Azn and Wad is Sphy



CANON

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 7, 2017)

Legend said:


> Also, I would have played your game waddo my friend



Ya I know many of you would but it's like I said I didn't promote it anywhere cause it would have defeated the purpose 

Also those crazy fucks have made 1300 posts in 13 hours so far 

impressed tbh

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 7, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Ya I know many of you would but it's like I said I didn't promote it anywhere cause it would have defeated the purpose
> 
> Also those crazy fucks have made 1300 posts in 13 hours so far
> 
> impressed tbh



How many is shitpost


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 7, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Also those crazy fucks have made 1300 posts in 13 hours so far



Is white wolf part of the game?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 7, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> How many is shitpost



Probably only about half

Which considering 

>d1
>NF 
>chatterbox

Is quite good


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 7, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Is white wolf part of the game?



Yes but game started close to his bedtime so he's not even in the top 10 atm


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Yes but game started close to his bedtime so he's not even in the top 10 atm



Impossible!


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 7, 2017)

@White Wolf Pump those numbers those are rookie ones


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 7, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Yes but game started close to his bedtime so he's not even in the top 10 atm


Outrageous!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 7, 2017)

Man this HTTPS shit is beyond the most hitler fuckboy shit imaginable


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Man this HTTPS shit is beyond the most hitler fuckboy shit imaginable



literally just add an s to most links and it still works


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 7, 2017)

keyword: most


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2017)

Didi said:


> literally just add an s to most links and it still works


Or immediately edit pozt. Putting the s in does not work all the time.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 7, 2017)

joke time


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Firaea (Sep 7, 2017)

My spies have informed me to wish @Melodie a happy birthday.


----------



## poutanko (Sep 7, 2017)

*~ Happy birthday* @Melodie *~ *


----------



## Stelios (Sep 7, 2017)

Mario is no longer a plumber
My whole world has collapsed


----------



## Shizune (Sep 7, 2017)

Happy birthday @Melodie I honestly wish I could give you something but seeing as I am poor and live in a different country than you, you're stuck with my admiration instead. 

Did they really take out that smiley that drew a heart with a face?


----------



## Shizune (Sep 7, 2017)

also I'm a legend for unintentionally starting my game on Melodie's birthday

then again won't midnight my time be well into tomorrow her time?

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 7, 2017)

I wish those time-hopping adventurers never broke the timeline, all these different timezones are confusing.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 7, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I wish those time-hopping adventurers never broke the timeline, all these different timezones are confusing.



The incompetence of the Bronze Dragonflight strikes again.

No wonder they're Bronze...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> The incompetence of the Bronze Dragonflight strikes again.
> 
> No wonder they're Bronze...



 Come on it is just their corrupted cousins the Infinite Dragonflight...leave those Bronze Dragons alone....Chromie is awesome.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Mario is no longer a plumber
> My whole world has collapsed



Explain!


----------



## Shizune (Sep 7, 2017)

That's true, there's an extensive Chromie minigame in the new patch that's actually rather challenging.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 7, 2017)

Superman said:


> Explain!




he used Sharingan not Rinnegan to see through SA Jutsu


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> also I'm a* legend* for unintentionally starting my game on Melodie's birthday
> 
> then again won't midnight my time be well into tomorrow her time?


Nope


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2017)

Stelios said:


> he used Sharingan not Rinnegan to see through SA Jutsu



 Ok but why say he is not a umber anymore? He can still be all that stuff. And good luck trying to change people's opinion that he is not a Plumber.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 7, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Is white wolf part of the game?


rude


Evil C.C. said:


> @White Wolf Pump those numbers those are rookie ones


rude


SinRaven said:


> Outrageous!



rude

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Stelios (Sep 7, 2017)

Superman said:


> Ok but why say he is not a umber anymore? He can still be all that stuff. And good luck trying to change people's opinion that he is not a Plumber.



X

Translated from Nintendo official:

"All around sporty, whether it's tennis or baseball, soccer or car racing, [Mario] does everything cool. As a matter of fact, he also seems to have worked as a plumber a long time ago…"


X


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 7, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Did they really take out that smiley that drew a heart with a face?


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 7, 2017)

Hail Satan! Party in hell tonight!

@Melodie


----------



## Stelios (Sep 7, 2017)

@Melodie are you sure you are not a guy?
Happy birthday


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 7, 2017)

Legend said:


> Nitty is Azn and Wad is Sphy





I can see it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 7, 2017)

Stelios said:


> @Melodie are you sure you are not a guy?
> Happy birthday


Melodie is my brother.


----------



## Melodie (Sep 7, 2017)

Firaea said:


> My spies have informed me to wish @Melodie a happy birthday.



How many spies do you have? Thanks wormo


poutanko said:


> *~ Happy birthday* @Melodie *~ *



Thanks bunny lady



Nitty Scott said:


> Happy birthday @Melodie I honestly wish I could give you something but seeing as I am poor and live in a different country than you, you're stuck with my admiration instead.
> 
> Did they really take out that smiley that drew a heart with a face?


 'sankyu sir. start your game already!


SinRaven said:


> Hail Satan! Party in hell tonight!
> 
> @Melodie



Teemo 1vs1 flashbacks



Stelios said:


> @Melodie are you sure you are not a guy?
> Happy birthday



Will have to make sure tonight, thanks

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 7, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Melodie is my brother.


Irl?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 7, 2017)

Melodie said:


> How many spies do you have? Thanks wormo



Only one.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 7, 2017)

Melodie said:


> Will have to make sure tonight, thanks


Wew


Happy bday

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 7, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Irl?


Yeah


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 7, 2017)

Melodie said:


> Teemo 1vs1 flashbacks


-triggered-


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2017)

Happy birthday mel

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 7, 2017)

Nobody cares about you Didi


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 7, 2017)

Happy Birthday though


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 7, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Nobody cares about you Didi





SinRaven said:


> Happy Birthday though


----------



## Stelios (Sep 7, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Yeah



I learn something every day


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 7, 2017)

Happy birthday, Melodie! May everything go the way you want


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 7, 2017)

Oh yeah tagging is good idea  @Melodie 


Evil C.C. said:


> Happy birthday, Melodie! May everything go the way you want

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 7, 2017)

@Melodie happy cake day!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2017)

Happy Birthday @Melodie I was never going to say this unless you made an appearance...only think it


Happy Birthday @Didi wow....I did not know you were that young.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 7, 2017)

@Didi you were also born? I thought you just came into being.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Sep 7, 2017)

Happy birthday @Melodie

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 7, 2017)

Happy birthday @Melodie

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 7, 2017)

Happy birthday to all who have one right now.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 7, 2017)

Didi said "mel"  not "me"  lol

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 7, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Didi said "mel"  not "me"  lol



People not paying attention. What you expect.


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2017)

>all these illiterates


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 7, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> People not paying attention. What you expect.


2k bucks and a barf bucket

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 7, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> People not paying attention. What you expect.


BUT WAFFLE-Sama reading is op and requires effort why would I need that in the mafia section.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 7, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> BUT WAFFLE-Sama reading is op and requires effort why would I need that in the mafia section.



At least there is always you, nfc.
A beacon of hope.


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 7, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> At least there is always you, nfc.
> A beacon of hope.


I have a confession to make I am not a perfect reader either. But hey at least I try


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 7, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Didi said "mel"  not "me"  lol


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 7, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> I have a confession to make I am not a perfect reader either. But hey at least I try



....

At least you're still better than 99% of them.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 7, 2017)

It's confession hour?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 7, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It's confession hour?


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 7, 2017)

No one expects the Spanish inquestion.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Didi said "mel"  not "me"  lol





Mr. Waffles said:


> People not paying attention. What you expect.





Didi said:


> >all these illiterates



 welp there is 3 people I will not be wishing a Happy Birthday.


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2017)

Superman said:


> [...] I [...] be [...] Happy Birthday.




Woah!

Happy Birthday Vasto

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 7, 2017)

Superman said:


> welp there is 3 people I will not be wishing a Happy Birthday.


Nobody does nothing new

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 7, 2017)

Superman said:


> welp there is 3 people I will not be wishing a Happy Birthday.



Guess May 15th will be just another day of the year then.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2017)

Didi said:


> Woah!
> 
> Happy Birthday Vasto





White Wolf said:


> Nobody does nothing new





Mr. Waffles said:


> Guess May 15th will be just another day of the year then.



 

Go fuck yourselves.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 7, 2017)

Superman said:


> Go fuck yourselves.


I will, in another hour or so when I get into bed

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 7, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I remember.



No, you don't.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm slowly realizing that the emotional workings of the brain are lost on me

How do you "deal" with something that's bothering you? It's not like it's a lightswitch you just forgot to turn off. If you're rightfully angry about something, how do you stop being angry?

I don't understand how a poorly handled emotional response from years ago can continue lurking beneath the surface for years. I don't understand the difference between having "dealt with" something and not.


----------



## Magic (Sep 7, 2017)

Try taking a deep breath.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 7, 2017)

It is a lightswitch for some.

Or can be just a matter of confrontation and hashing it out.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 7, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Try taking a deep breath.



Remchu I appreciate your concern but this is the most useless thing you have ever said


----------



## Magic (Sep 7, 2017)

*When you start to feel tense and angry, try to isolate yourself for 15 minutes and concentrate on relaxing and calm, steady breathing:*

Inhale and exhale deeply 3 or 4 times in a row.
Count slowly to four as you inhale.
Count slowly to eight as you exhale.
Focus on feeling the air move in and out of your lungs.



ZzZz

ezpz


----------



## Shizune (Sep 7, 2017)

Remchu your dumbass answer is pissing me off and that's the opposite of why I came here

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 7, 2017)

Also go see a hypnotist.


----------



## Magic (Sep 7, 2017)

Also continue talking to your therapist.


----------



## Magic (Sep 7, 2017)

As you read my post, your eyes are getting heavy. You will yawn and itch your butt after you leave this page.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 7, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I'm slowly realizing that the emotional workings of the brain are lost on me
> 
> How do you "deal" with something that's bothering you? It's not like it's a lightswitch you just forgot to turn off. If you're rightfully angry about something, how do you stop being angry?
> 
> I don't understand how a poorly handled emotional response from years ago can continue lurking beneath the surface for years. I don't understand the difference between having "dealt with" something and not.


I find that cognitive based approaches are the best for me, along with understanding of biofeedback.

Essentially look at the thing that's bothering you in the most objective way. Example: Problems in a relationship due to fighting over topic X, Y, and/or Z. I try to go top down. Is there something I am doing that is contributing to this problem? Is there something another person is doing? If so what can I do within reason to reconcile. Are there other factors contributing to this mess that are within or out of my control? What can I best do to mitigate their influence. Somethings are not fixable but there are a good portion that are. If you can't reconcile with something, then try to get outside help. If that's not enough then try looking at your situation and figuring out what's best for you. Leaving a person or situation alone, finding things to fill a void or distract, etc.

Dealing with something from the past is of course a very heavy load to deal with. I find once again that cognitive aspects can help deal with things. The matter of fact is that it's in the past and you can't undo what has been done, only how you go about dealing with it towards the future. Is it something really worth causing your self more stress to dwell on? Is it something so unforgivable that you can't let it go? Are you letting emotions or unrealistic negative thoughts cloud your judgment on the situation (e.g my boyfriend cheated on me, is it because I'm worthless? Is it because I'm unattractive? I'll never find love again, etc); those can be killers.

With biofeedback you essentially need to become mindful that you are not a floating concept. You are a human "machine" of sorts that functions via organic mechanisms that are somewhat controllable. Anger can be hard to deal with but there are healthy ways to overcome it i.e., meditation, cognitive processes, focusing on positives outside of the situation, etc. Once you are more in tune/aware with and of yourself it becomes easier to deal with things that bother you.

It's also important to have some sort of go to in your social group whether it be friends or family. Being isolated in an environment only makes things worse, especially if you are not well fit to deal with things on your ownsome. Having someone on a daily or weekly basis to confide in or feel comfortable with is a real game changer to becoming happier overall.

Now of course this isn't some miracle advice that will simply cure everything, as everyone is different, and some biological/chemical factors can lol at everything I just said and be a major problem on their own. But from my own personal experience and studies in neuroscience, this is about the best advice I can give ya off top. Hope it helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 7, 2017)

This consultation is free, next one is big money. ^


----------



## Psychic (Sep 7, 2017)

It's official, Hurricane Irma is headed towards Miami. I think half of Narutoforums is from Miami. You guys stay indoors and best of luck. Can't believe Hurricane Jose is gonna follow suit right after Irma.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Sep 7, 2017)

@Psychic and anyone in Miami good luck and stay safe.

I never understood wanting to live on the coast mainly down there in Miami and Louisiana, it's just too risky for natural disasters for my taste, that's why I'm staying here in the Midwest, the only real natural disasters that can get me is mainly a tornado (which hasn't hit my area for god knows how long) and Yellowstone potentially blowing up, but that's about it...


----------



## Shizune (Sep 7, 2017)

Dr. White proving again that he is the superior White

also stay safe Floridians, I hear the situation is extremely dangerous so please mind your safety above all else


----------



## Psychic (Sep 8, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> @Psychic and anyone in Miami good luck and stay safe.
> 
> I never understood wanting to live on the coast mainly down there in Miami and Louisiana, it's just too risky for natural disasters for my taste, that's why I'm staying here in the Midwest, the only real natural disasters that can get me is mainly a tornado (which hasn't hit my area for god knows how long) and Yellowstone potentially blowing up, but that's about it...


Why does everyone think I live in Miami? Left years ago. The appeal Florida has, are the beaches, very clear and blue. I think alot of regions has natural disasters. Cali has their earthquakes, Hawaii volcanoes, Texas floods, Midwest tornadoes, etc. Hurricanes aren't as bad as the media makes them to be. Deaths are extremely rare, worst thing that can happen are bad roofs, power outages and flooding. When Katrina hit as a Cat. 1, we lost power for a week so we had candlelight dinners and Barbecues.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 8, 2017)

Psychic said:


> Why does everyone think I live in Miami?



 They just don't listen....you should make them listen.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 8, 2017)

Soon


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 8, 2017)

Yeah stay safe people


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 8, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Soon



 In which I miss the first 10 or so hours....


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 8, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> No, you don't.


Yes, I do.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 8, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Yes, I do.


​


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2017)

So, me and Aries have been doing a nintendo character draft for the game we are making. We've done two rounds, 5 each, so far. Here are the picks so you can mock us:

*Round 1:*

1. Mario (Aries)
2. Lucina (Platinum)
3. Link (Aries)
4. Waluigi (Platinum)
5. Ganondorf (Aries)
6. Samus (Platinum)
7. Mewtwo (Aries)
8. Kirby (Platinum)
9. Pit (Aries)
10. Bowser (Platinum)

*Round 2:*

1. Luigi (Platinum)
2. Robin (Aries)
3. Captain Falcon (Platinum)
4. Ness (Aries)
5. Skull Kid (Platinum)
6. Shovel Knight (Aries)
7. Pearl and Marina (Platinum)
8. Travis Touchdown (Aries)
9. Min Min (Platinum)
10. Wario (Aries)

Round 3 is where it will start getting weird, so please look forward to more information :iwatabow.


----------



## Didi (Sep 8, 2017)

>lucina first pick
fuckn weeb

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Roman (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2017)

Didi said:


> >lucina first pick
> fuckn weeb



I already made the Lucina role, so I didn't want to get sniped 

But I made up for it with strong supporting picks.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 8, 2017)

I had a dream
A whole new world 
Or another dimension 
I've seen myself's extension

But then I woke up and I forgot everything. I lost so much knowledge this morning

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Roman (Sep 8, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I had a dream
> A whole new world
> Or another dimension
> I've seen myself's extension
> ...



This happens to me. All. The. Time. I know your pain


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2017)

God, I love Brazilian girls. They know how to get down. So much nice ass tonight.

Sucks I have class in like 6 hours for like 8 hours but 

c'est lavi

sacrifices 

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

feel so good


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2017)

Good dreams tonight.

Good vibes everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 8, 2017)

I love RemChu.


----------



## Roman (Sep 8, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I love RemChu.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 8, 2017)

Roman said:


>


What's wrong with loving RemChu?


----------



## Stelios (Sep 8, 2017)

Nothing wrong with loving a sweet little vortex of chaos


----------



## Shiny (Sep 8, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 8, 2017)

Shiny said:


>


I miss you.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shiny (Sep 8, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I miss you.



im here now, for this community....and you


----------



## Stelios (Sep 8, 2017)

Shiny you pinky 
How's life treating you ?


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 8, 2017)

Shiny said:


> im here now, for this community....and you




Heard anything from your other half these days?


----------



## Shiny (Sep 8, 2017)

I saw a picture of blur on facebook these days, it seems he is doing well, ill contact him this week, thanks god he didnt kill himself or died by drugs


----------



## Shiny (Sep 8, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Shiny you pinky
> How's life treating you ?


Life is good, the last disappoint was to watch the emoji movie because of my cousin in the cinema


----------



## Stelios (Sep 8, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Life is good, the last disappoint was to watch the emoji movie because of my cousin in the cinema





Haha 
Kids these days 

You studied to be a doctor iirc?


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 8, 2017)

Shiny said:


> I saw a picture of blur on facebook these days, it seems he is doing well, ill contact him this week, thanks god he didnt kill himself or died by drugs


Good good. Glad he's doing well. Glad you're doing well. All is well.

We need a mafia reunion game with the guys from our time sometime.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 8, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Firaea (Sep 8, 2017)

Melodie said:


> How many spies do you have? Thanks wormo



I know your every move.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 8, 2017)

Firaea said:


> I know your every move.



 Quick someone use their master ball to capture wormo so he does not flee again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 8, 2017)

Platinum said:


> So, me and Aries have been doing a nintendo character draft for the game we are making. We've done two rounds, 5 each, so far. Here are the picks so you can mock us:
> 
> *Round 1:*
> 
> ...





Platinum said:


> I already made the Lucina role, so I didn't want to get sniped
> 
> But I made up for it with strong supporting picks.



Fuck like really Plat!? If Link is picked first you then Pick Mario. Then vice versa! He shitty all over your draft. But then ya both went full retard quick.

No Sonic?
No Zelda?
No Peach?
No Toad?
No Yoshi?
No Robotnik?
Pikachu?

Should I go on!?

@Aries


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 8, 2017)

Platinum said:


> 6. Samus (Platinum)





Platinum said:


> 5. Skull Kid (Platinum)



Just so you know, these are like the only 2 picks I like.
The rest of yours sucked balls.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2017)

Superman said:


> Fuck like really Plat!? If Link is picked first you then Pick Mario. Then vice versa! He shitty all over your draft. But then ya both went full retard quick.
> 
> No Sonic?
> No Zelda?
> ...



Those are picks for another time Vasto, also Sonic sucks . Pikachu can eat a dick, and you seriously rather have Peach over Luigi or Bowser or Waluigi? I ain't picking 500 mario characters first.



Mr. Waffles said:


> Just so you know, these are like the only 2 picks I like.
> The rest of yours sucked balls.



For some reason I thought you would be a Kirby fan >.>

Also, you have to be a fan of Waluigi, everyone is <.<


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 8, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Just so you know, these are like the only 2 picks I like.
> The rest of yours sucked balls.



 He did ok with Luigi, Kirby, and Bowser as well


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 8, 2017)

Platinum said:


> are picks for another time Vasto, also Sonic sucks . Pikachu can eat a dick, and you seriously rather have Peach over Luigi or Bowser or Waluigi? I ain't picking 500 mario characters first.



Your opinion is garbage because your 2nd pick was Waluigi the 3rd worst wa. And who said Peach would have to go over either of them? Supreme


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 8, 2017)

Platinum said:


> For some reason I thought you would be a Kirby fan >.>
> 
> Also, you have to be a fan of Waluigi, everyone is <.<



> Kirby
I have no nostalgia to make me like him.
Only experience I have with him is from Smash Bros.
And he's annoying as fuck in it.

Waluigi is just a shitty Wario/Luigi mix.
Fuck that shit.



Superman said:


> He did ok with Luigi, Kirby, and Bowser as well



Pfffffffffffft, no.

> no Link

He lost all my hope for that.
All of it.

And I don't even know what the fuck the whole thing is about.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2017)

Superman said:


> Your opinion is garbage because your 2nd pick was Waluigi the 3rd worst wa. And who said Peach would have to go over either of them? Supreme



He is the character of memes, he will make for a great indie/anti-town role.



Mr. Waffles said:


> > Kirby
> I have no nostalgia to make me like him.
> Only experience I have with him is from Smash Bros.
> And he's annoying as fuck in it.
> ...



You need to play some Kirby games then >.>

Also, take back what you said about Waluigi 




> Pfffffffffffft, no.
> 
> > no Link
> 
> ...



Yeah, I should have gone Link first, but its hardly the end of the world. This is just putting them in the game/making roles honors, and I used my first two picks with that in mind. Grabbing two people I wanted to make roles for the most.

Also, there is a different iteration of Link I am more interested in making a role for if Aries lets me .


----------



## Shiny (Sep 8, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Haha
> Kids these days
> 
> You studied to be a doctor iirc?


I failed lol,im too lazy and disorganized to enter in the public one and the privates are ridiculous expensive, im doing odontology , the lists of materials are ridiculous expensive too...


----------



## Psychic (Sep 8, 2017)

Hey all, 8.0 Earthquake hit Mexico. Just want to tell you all before it happens that I predicted a huge earthquake will hit the U.S. sometimes this year or the next, been "feeling" it for months.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2017)

Platinum said:


> So, me and Aries have been doing a nintendo character draft for the game we are making.



Stop distracting CR with stuff for another game while he can't even handle hosting the current one.

Jesus.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Stelios (Sep 8, 2017)

@Law I had a dream, you were town


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2017)

Law said:


> Stop distracting CR with stuff for another game while he can't even handle hosting the current one.
> 
> Jesus.


I just talk to him on discord


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2017)

Stelios said:


> @Law I had a dream, you were town



Not very often! Was I a good townie in your dream?


----------



## Aries (Sep 8, 2017)

I knew it was a wrap when I got Mario and link. He also gave me Ganondorf. Btw I'm switching Travis Touchdown with Zelda platinum as just realized the lack of females in my choices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 8, 2017)

Superman said:


> Fuck like really Plat!? If Link is picked first you then Pick Mario. Then vice versa! He shitty all over your draft. But then ya both went full retard quick.
> 
> No Sonic?
> No Zelda?
> ...



Its about strategy, we don't want to blow our loads picking from the same series as then the other will get to choose other characters from different franchises. We need variety not less of it


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2017)

Aries said:


> I knew it was a wrap when I got Mario and link. He also gave me Ganondorf. Btw I'm switching Travis Touchdown with Zelda platinum as just realized the lack of females in my choices


... But I want Zelda . You gotta draft her or let me have link


----------



## Stelios (Sep 8, 2017)

Law said:


> Not very often! Was I a good townie in your dream?



You were actually *in* town and texting me to get for some beers 
but i have no idea which town that was or which hotel
it was very familiar but i know nothing now 

I don't know what my subconscious was telling me


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2017)

It was telling you I like northern European  beers.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 8, 2017)

Law said:


> It was telling you I like northern European  beers.


----------



## Aries (Sep 8, 2017)

Platinum said:


> ... But I want Zelda . You gotta draft her or let me have link



Nope, its a fair trade. Travis for Zelda. Im doing it to get dat female demo


----------



## Aries (Sep 8, 2017)

You can always choose the furry twilight princess plat


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2017)

Aries said:


> Nope, its a fair trade. Travis for Zelda. Im doing it to get dat female demo


That's not how a draft works....

If I get Midna or Ravio for free, then you can do it

(Also not how a draft works)


----------



## Aries (Sep 8, 2017)

Platinum said:


> That's not how a draft works....
> 
> If I get Midna or Ravio for free, then you can do it
> 
> (Also not how a draft works)



I'm going first today plat in drafting, Zelda being on my team is almost a given.  I'm fine with that option in giving you that midna and ravio, they weren't in my radar. Got Link, Zelda and Ganondorf


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm glad plat chose Waluigi

Did you guys know I dressed up as Waluigi for carnaval once?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 8, 2017)

I lost the costume tho

Was too drunk and forgot where I left it

I think I undressed on my way home lmao


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 8, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 8, 2017)

This year I dressed up as Barnacle Boy

I lost most of that costume too

But that's an entire different story


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 8, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> This year I dressed up as Barnacle Boy
> 
> I lost most of that costume too
> 
> But that's an entire different story


Mermaid Man plundered that barnacle booty

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 8, 2017)

Aries said:


> Its about strategy, we don't want to blow our loads picking from the same series as then the other will get to choose other characters from different franchises. We need variety not less of it



 Really?  And again why no Sonic then? Or Arms. Or Pokemon. Star Fox. Or well alot. Ya did not really have variety with your picks....and besides who cares about the mostly nobodies....



SinRaven said:


> I'm glad plat chose Waluigi
> 
> Did you guys know I dressed up as Waluigi for carnaval once?



.....get out....


----------



## Aries (Sep 8, 2017)

Superman said:


> Really? And again why no Sonic then? Or Arms. Or Pokemon. Star Fox. Or well alot. Ya did not really have variety with your picks....and besides who cares about the mostly nobodies....



I picked mewtwo what you talkin bout wilis. Star fox is mid tier, I chose a beloved cult classic Earthbound over it. Plat chose a arms character before I could so no point in getting another. Plats not gonna choose sonic and he practually gave me him for the PlayStation brand. So will use him there probably. We still more rounds to go


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 8, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Mermaid Man plundered that barnacle booty


No. Mermaid Man had nothing to do with it thank the maker.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 8, 2017)

Tfw you found out your whole house is sleeping together but you're the only lgbt person so you're forever alone rip

@Firaea

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2017)

Weird story,

So had class, 1 hour lunch break. I head out the door and see a classmate from last semester, we greet each other. Older white woman with him and 2 other asians. They greet me, then my friend goes "We are going to bible study want to come?" 

A. I didn't know he was a Christian, but in general he has very warm demanor/ nice guy.
B. I'm on my lunch break.
C. He is assuming I am a Christian too. 

Seeing as this is too weird of a situation, and my background in a Christian home I easily answer "Ok, let's go". 

We walk over like 2 blocks to the movie theater AMC, have it in the cafeteria. I buy some clam chowder, the parable they read is the one about the lost son.

The funny thing is, when I first came to San Francisco that is the one story I thought of, because I felt like the lost son missing home. So I take that to heart. That anxiety of coming back kinda melt away and I had good news this morning when I awoke. I feel justified, sanctified. 

Surely this a sign, of some sort. I made the right choice, I join the cheesy bible study group.

I of course arrive back to class late....good class, small, nice classmates.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2017)

Now, will I spend my time wisely here.
or waste it on whores and vice
like the son in the parable

joke

as I'm .... sensible.

(Technically though I was kinda doing that last night)

but

uhhhhhh ya, perspective.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 8, 2017)

Aries said:


> I picked mewtwo what you talkin bout wilis. Star fox is mid tier, I chose a beloved cult classic Earthbound over it. Plat chose a arms character before I could so no point in getting another. Plats not gonna choose sonic and he practually gave me him for the PlayStation brand. So will use him there probably. We still more rounds to go



 Mewtwo fine....but Star Fox Mid tier!? He is above at least half your picks you damn scrub! You two say you all about that Nintendo brand but can't draft for shit! disgusting!


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2017)

Aries said:


> I'm going first today plat in drafting, Zelda being on my team is almost a given.  I'm fine with that option in giving you that midna and ravio, they weren't in my radar. Got Link, Zelda and Ganondorf


Team Midna forever.


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2017)

Aries said:


> Nope, its a fair trade. Travis for Zelda. Im doing it to get dat female demo


Travis Touchdown?

yeaaah plat has good taste. impeccable.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 8, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Weird story,
> 
> So had class, 1 hour lunch break. I head out the door and see a classmate from last semester, we greet each other. Older white woman with him and 2 other asians. They greet me, then my friend goes "We are going to bible study want to come?"
> 
> ...



Are you one of those really nice guys that are to nice to say no alot of the times? Or excuse yourself in a polite manner?


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2017)

No I will say no.

Fuck, that. If you can't say no to people you will get into bad situations
This was more of like serendipity. Synchronicity. Like I don't mind it. It's harmless. Just widens my circle of people I know.


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2017)

but nothing they will cover in the study is new to me....

I didn't say that though. 

so 

lol


----------



## Aries (Sep 8, 2017)

Superman said:


> Mewtwo fine....but Star Fox Mid tier!? He is above at least half your picks you damn scrub! You two say you all about that Nintendo brand but can't draft for shit! disgusting!



Surely you jest vasto. Having Mario and Link already makes me the victor in the draft. I don't need to go further, 

Mario, Link, Wario, Ganondorf, Mewtwo, are so above star fox its not even funny. Shovel knight only has one game but he's far more relevant than star fox has been in years. Earthbound is a cult classic I need not say more. It was Robin and Marth who made Fire Emblem one of Nintendo's big franchises. I'm trading Travis for Zelda if plat allows the 2 characters will give to him for it. And Pitts a better character overall. I have the high ground here vasto


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2017)

Like even going out last night, a part of me was like "Ugh lets cancel, have class in morning etc." ,but I enjoyed myself, caught up with a friend and it was worth overall. 

In general going to new places or trying new things is never bad. I'm normally shy....but ya whatever. 

Shit works out.


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2017)

Aries said:


> Surely you jest vasto. Having Mario and Link already makes me the victor in the draft. I don't need to go further,
> 
> Mario, Link, Wario, Ganondorf, Mewtwo, are so above star fox its not even funny. Shovel knight only has one game but he's far more relevant than star fox has been in years. Earthbound is a cult classic I need not say more*. It was Robin and Marth who made Fire Emblem one of Nintendo's big franchises.* I'm trading Travis for Zelda if plat allows the 2 characters will give to him for it. And Pitts a better character overall. I have the high ground here vasto



fuck you lol.

Roy & Marth.

Travis Touchdown & Midna >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> everything

just in design and character.(hardcore fanboy of both)


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2017)

Mother series is Gucci


----------



## Aries (Sep 8, 2017)

RemChu said:


> fuck you lol.
> 
> Roy & Marth.



Fire emblem awakening is the game that kickstarted its massive popularity. They were known for smash bros but that game really took it to whole new level. Gender bend Marth and Robin


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2017)

Aries said:


> Fire emblem awakening is the game that kickstarted its massive popularity. They were known for smash bros but that game really took it to whole new level. Gender bend Marth and Robin


 Fuck waifu emblem.

The classics is where it's at.

Jaffar @WolfPrinceKiba


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2017)

Aries said:


> Fire emblem awakening is the game that kickstarted its massive popularity. They were known for smash bros but that game really took it to whole new level. Gender bend Marth and Robin


do agree that revitalized the franchise.

made it more persona like and appealing to mass audience.

I will miss the old style and tactical charm of the series.


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2017)

Before Roy and Marth in smash, no one in the west really knew what the fuck FE was to begin with.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2017)

Vasto is clearly struggling with illiteracy.

>Why didn't you draft anyone from Arms or Pokemon!?

> Min Min and Mewtwo clearly on the list.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Fuck waifu emblem.
> 
> The classics is where it's at.
> 
> Jaffar @WolfPrinceKiba



There will be classic Fire Emblem people in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2017)

Someone phoenix down me.


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2017)

Mercy, rez me........


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2017)

I need a Red priest. 

Lord of Light.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 8, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I need a Red priest.
> 
> Lord of Light.


For $50 I'll give you CPR #NoHomo

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Tfw you found out your whole house is sleeping together but you're the only lgbt person so you're forever alone rip
> 
> @Firaea



Tfw you thought Sin lived at home still.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 8, 2017)

Law said:


> Tfw you thought Sin lived at home still.


I live at home

Just not my parents' home

Wtf why you think I not


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2017)

Law said:


> Tfw you thought Sin lived at home still.


Burn heal


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 8, 2017)

I hate RemChu.


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I hate RemChu.


I hate chu too =].


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2017)

I just thought you still lived with your family. So that post was funnier to me than it was meant to be.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 8, 2017)

Law said:


> I just thought you still lived with your family. So that post was funnier to me than it was meant to be.


Yeah I figured as much, but I'm curious as to why. Most of my NF life I've been an independent woman, so I want to know why you thought I was still with mah familia.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2017)

Never thought about it much. But if someone had asked me if I thought you lived at home or on your own, I'd have guessed home.

You're also probably older than in my mind. No disparaging reason.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 8, 2017)

OK.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 8, 2017)

Great reason to call it out then.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2017)

Humor is always a good reason.


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 8, 2017)

Aries said:


> Fire emblem awakening is the game that kickstarted its massive popularity. They were known for smash bros but that game really took it to whole new level. Gender bend Marth and Robin


I was a fan since fe7 first came out to the west. Fe7 is still up there on my favorites from the series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 8, 2017)

But I am suprised we don't have a game with Roy in it yet officially. We have shadow dragon for math but no Roy so far.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 8, 2017)

Law said:


> Humor is always a good reason.


That implies you have humor though.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2017)

*shrug*


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> But I am suprised we don't have a game with Roy in it yet officially. We have shadow dragon for math but no Roy so far.



Roy only has the one game, so its harder for him. 

We will get an echoes remake in time... hopefully after we get Sacred Stones remake .


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2017)

Sacred Stones oooooooooooh


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 8, 2017)

Law said:


> *shrug*


You think you're clever don't ya?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2017)

I've played every english FE except the gamecube ones, and Sacred Stones is probably my favorite. The gameplay isn't the best of them all (that's probably Shadows of Valentia now), but I like the world and the characters the most.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2017)

Protect your loli


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> You think you're clever don't ya?



Of that I have no doubt. Though, not half as clever as you.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Protect your loli


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2017)

somehow ended up here.


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2017)

No mercy rez


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2017)

FUCK

I'm starving

and 

horny.

First world problems. 

WHERE DA CULO AT

WHERE DA BUNDA AT

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2017)

Why have you forsaken me!?


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2017)

Purp phoenix down me por favor, amigo


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2017)

I need to do fucking groceries.....

ugh

all I have in the pantry is Linguine (sp?)  and like ragu sauce.


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2017)

@WADsworth the Wise I was thinking about you, tell melodie to log on to steam.


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2017)

My buddy, he wants to go to a frat event...

So

I will become a Dude Bro.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2017)

LOL WHITE.

BRAH COME ON,

WHERE DA CULO AT?


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2017)

Ah I'm kidding. I'm a hipster artfag. 

I can't be a dude bro o.o


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2017)

RemChu said:


> @WADsworth the Wise I was thinking about you, tell melodie to log on to steam.



@Melodie


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 9, 2017)

RemChu said:


> My buddy, he wants to go to a frat event...
> 
> So
> 
> I will become a Dude Bro.


My boy was the president of one, overcrowded but if you got game you slang some hussies. I'm not into that though so i had more fun baking out his room with some peeps.

If you go be prepared to constantly hear "Bro, who do you know here". I knew the president and the other bros shrunk up so quick

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Firaea (Sep 9, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Tfw you found out your whole house is sleeping together but you're the only lgbt person so you're forever alone rip
> 
> @Firaea



Your house is... sleeping... together? 

>forever alone


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> My boy was the president of one, overcrowded but if you got game you cang some hussies. I'm not into that though so i had more fun baking out his room with some peeps.
> 
> If you go be prepared to constantly here *"Bro, who do you know here"*. I knew the president and the ither bros shrunk up so quick


Lawlz


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2017)

If you get a face tattoo. It means you have given up on every working a regular job or working for a company.

You are the Extreme of the Extreme


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 9, 2017)

Not going to lie thought making an Fire emblem 7(aka the first western fire emblem ) game would be cool. Though am a complete noob at that and want to do stuff to get more experienced first (i.e a vanilla non-themed game or two).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 9, 2017)

started working on that nanatsu no taizai game. A shit ton of games coming up and I'm in school so expect it around winter break.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 9, 2017)

Oh Japan

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 9, 2017)

@RemChu quit the peyote seeds amirite


----------



## Stelios (Sep 9, 2017)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 9, 2017)

these videos are great entertainment:



the comments bellow are gold as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2017)

Does she think the storm js manufactured by da illuminati? One of the nuts I follow thinks so. LOL


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2017)

Stelios said:


> @RemChu quit the peyote seeds amirite


 I am justified, glorified, magnified.


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2017)

Microwaving our skies hahha


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Not going to lie thought making an Fire emblem 7(aka the first western fire emblem ) game would be cool. Though am a complete noob at that and want to do stuff to get more experienced first (i.e a vanilla non-themed game or two).


 Mmmmmm now I want to make a fe game.


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2017)

After my work tho


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2017)

Drift into a calming bliss.


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2017)

"The goal is to be very careful with who you fall in love with. I have very advanced emotional control, and have kept myself from falling in love, because I didn't think anyone was worthy of me, and I didn't think anyone would take care of the love that I give them. The trick is to choose a girl that won't ever annoy you, and won't ever break your heart. It's hard to find, but it exists, you just have to look hard enough."

- James wasda 21 hours ago


*fedora tips*


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## poutanko (Sep 9, 2017)

@Toxic Saiyan


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2017)

So if you ain't god tier you can't do anything at this point in the game?


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 9, 2017)

poutanko said:


> @Toxic Saiyan

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 9, 2017)

All I am going to say at this point is this:

@Hachibi thank you. You did a great job.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2017)

Inspired by recent events, I was driven to take up an old hobby.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## poutanko (Sep 9, 2017)

Hachibi said:


>



Let's be a couch potato since it's Sunday


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2017)

Law said:


> All I am going to say at this point is this:
> 
> @Hachibi thank you. You did a great job.


LOL


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2017)

*#Ocboter 2017*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> *#Ocboter 2017*



It's the scariest month of the year


----------



## poutanko (Sep 9, 2017)

There's no Ocboter on my calendar


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2017)

I can't see what plat linked what is it?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2017)

There is now .


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 9, 2017)

I expect to be in part 2.


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2017)

Only the last page loaded ,

but

yeah

I signed up for your game.

Need something somewhat normal before hiatus..... Looking forward to Octopus-ber


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I expect to be in part 2.



Of course you will be . 

My league of villains isn't complete without you. 

I have some ideas for future edits. So far i'm thinking Deku = hachibi, and Bakugou = Rion.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Only the last page loaded ,
> 
> but
> 
> ...



The new image system is weird and sucks. Couldn't post them through the img option and had to link them instead.


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 9, 2017)

RemChu said:


> LOL


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2017)

Hachibi said:


>


He specifically thanks you, but not Aries. 



You did good btw.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 9, 2017)

RemChu said:


> He specifically thanks you, but not Aries.
> 
> 
> 
> You did good btw.



Oh, I was confused for a second lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2017)

the Hachibi erotica is one of the top 5 moments from favorites at least

Reactions: Agree 2 | Lewd 2


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2017)

The story of Trollmight is a sad one indeed.

After his fateful battle with Marco, he was severely wounded. Over time, Aries discovered the time he could spend hosting was diminishing rapidly, and now he can barely manage to host an hour a day. That is why he is determined to pass on his hosting abilities to his young sidekick, Hachibi.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 9, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Of course you will be .
> 
> My league of villains isn't complete without you.
> 
> I have some ideas for future edits. So far i'm thinking Deku = hachibi, and Bakugou = Rion.


I should be the second in command.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> the Hachibi erotica is one of the top 5 moments from favorites at least



That, Vasto in the void, and Mr Bean will probably be the only things I remember from this favorites.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 9, 2017)

Platinum said:


> That, Vasto in the void, and Mr Bean will probably be the only things I remember from this favorites.



You mean Mr. Beans...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I should be the second in command.



Of course 



Law said:


> You mean Mr. Beans...



Yes, I meant Mr. Beans


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 9, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> the Hachibi erotica is one of the top 5 moments from favorites at least



Those were hilarious 

And it all started randomly by Santi of all people, which made it funnier

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 9, 2017)

Platinum said:


> The new image system is weird and sucks. Couldn't post them through the img option and had to link them instead.



There's a Chrome Extension that turn every link into https ones

Forgot the name tho


----------



## poutanko (Sep 9, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Inspired by recent events, I was driven to take up an old hobby.


...and I just started to read BnHA 
This is so perfect lmao

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 9, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Inspired by recent events, I was driven to take up an old hobby.



I'm going over those scrubs, I'm okay with this


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 9, 2017)

isn't it like 6 am where you live @poutanko  ? ô.o


----------



## poutanko (Sep 9, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> isn't it like 6 am where you live @poutanko  ? ô.o


6:39 now, I went to bed early and woke up at 5 
Weekend is the best

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 9, 2017)

poutanko said:


> 6:39 now, I went to bed early and woke up at 5
> Weekend is the best



Should go to sleep too, but first needing smth to eat


----------



## poutanko (Sep 9, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Should go to sleep too, but first needing smth to eat


Fruit? If you have no problem with eating before going to bed then eat something more than just a salad 
Personally I like ramen


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2017)

now im picturing broki as Rindou

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2017)

Good....good....Poutanko is coming along fine....just a few more trolls...and she can unlock her inner rage.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> now im picturing broki as Rindou


Fits.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 9, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Fruit? If you have no problem with eating before going to bed then eat something more than just a salad
> Personally I like ramen



It's 2am and making a salad is too loud, lmao 

will make a  sandwich instead


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2017)

Superman said:


> Good....good....Poutanko is coming along fine....just a few more trolls...and she can unlock her inner rage.



I've always wondered where my power was aligned most

Rage?
Troll?
Hope?

Or am I my own force of nature.


----------



## poutanko (Sep 9, 2017)

Superman said:


> Good....good....Poutanko is coming along fine....just a few more trolls...and she can unlock her inner rage.


We can share the Death Note if that happens  


Underworld Broker said:


> It's 2am and making a salad is too loud, lmao
> 
> will make a  sandwich instead


...too loud? What do you use to make one?  ay, sandwich will do ~

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Sep 9, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> I've always wondered where my power was aligned most
> 
> Rage?
> Troll?
> ...


A hopeless raging troll


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2017)

poutanko said:


> A hopeless raging troll



I remember when you used to be nice to me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Sep 9, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> I remember when you used to be nice to me.


That old bunny is dead  she needs to be zombiefied


----------



## poutanko (Sep 9, 2017)

Hey, I'm still nice. Never targetted you during my time as Blue mafia


----------



## poutanko (Sep 9, 2017)

Neither when I was Green


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2017)

@Underworld Broker I hope I have not lost you to trolling.



WADsworth the Wise said:


> I've always wondered where my power was aligned most
> 
> Rage?
> Troll?
> ...



Ego....definitely ego.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 9, 2017)

poutanko said:


> ...too loud? What do you use to make one?  ay, sandwich will do ~



cutting tomatoes and such with a knife is kinda loud  

... i'm still hungry 

jk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2017)

Superman said:


> @Underworld Broker I hope I have not lost you to trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Ego....definitely ego.



E G O 
R
A


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 9, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Hey, I'm still nice. Never targetted you during my time as Blue mafia



Why did you target me


----------



## Aries (Sep 9, 2017)

Underworld is my most loyal apprentice along with white wolf and hachibi. They are my pride and joy

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Hey, I'm still nice. Never targetted you during my time as Blue mafia





poutanko said:


> Neither when I was Green



That wasn't being nice, that was being pragmatic. 

For the first two day phases people who targeted me got roleblocked. 

The third, they got killed. 

RIP Sloth


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2017)

And then suddenly

*~GOD KILLS~*

**

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 9, 2017)

Superman said:


> @Underworld Broker I hope I have not lost you to trolling.



This is a very optimistic comment

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## poutanko (Sep 9, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why did you target me


Not me, that was Zeit actually but your result was interesting 


WADsworth the Wise said:


> That wasn't being nice, that was being pragmatic.
> 
> For the first two day phases people who targeted me got roleblocked.
> 
> ...


But you did admit Blue was the only who didn't try to screw you


----------



## Aries (Sep 9, 2017)

The rage corps were jobbers in the old days of mafia, but now it seems I've given them a source for their rage, making them stronger than ever before. You will implode before you can reach me and my troll corps


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Not me, that was Zeit actually but your result was interesting
> But you did admit Blue was the only who didn't try to screw you



And look how far you guys made it in v1 as a result of that decision.  

A wise choice.


----------



## Aries (Sep 9, 2017)

Im Vince Mcmahon, @Hachibi is my loyal son Shane McMahon @Underworld Broker is my beautiful daughter Stephanie McMahon and @White Wolf is my son in law Triple H

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 9, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Not me, that was Zeit actually but your result was interesting



But _why_ target broker, i've done nothing wrong  

then there's red mafia trying to kill me even though there are 38625 townies who hinted/revealed their role 

tfw you commented on my first post/vote on you in the thread and i was like ''asjdhakjshd why you comment on my vote?? *someone* *_looks at WAD_* is gonna notice it!!''  
a bit later he quotes us and says we're distancing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> I've always wondered where my power was aligned most
> 
> Rage?
> Troll?
> ...



Sometimes WAD thinks,

He thinks about the most important things in life.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 9, 2017)

The most important thing in life is figuring out how to overthrow Mbxx. Tell me I'm wrong.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> And then suddenly
> 
> *~GOD KILLS~*
> 
> **



I was more annoyed I wasted a lynch redirect and a superkill on you for nothing .

Mafia powercreep is real.

Can't want for the ultra-omega, one-winged archangel final version 2.8 hd remaster omnikill [ANDKNUCKLES][/ANDKNUCKLES]

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Sometimes WAD thinks,
> 
> He thinks about the most important things in life.



Are we human 
Or are we dankCR


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 9, 2017)

odd doesn't seem to be affecting this section what the hell


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2017)

we da best

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 9, 2017)

I guess it's just in the animu/manga sections


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2017)

Probably only affects the weeb sections since they are all 13 and don't know how to google right.


----------



## Legend (Sep 9, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> we da best


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2017)

poutanko said:


> What is Mbxx?



The final boss of NF


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 9, 2017)

My favorite was literally someone quoting a post with the word _bloodstream _in the Nardo section_. _Would you like to approve this post? Why do I have to?


----------



## Aries (Sep 9, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Does it mean Wolfie is married to Broki or Hachi?



Broker, hachis a good boy. He's there to do a death defying stunt and then lose. Earning the adoration and respect of the fans.


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 9, 2017)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> My favorite was literally someone quoting a post with the word _bloodstream _in the Nardo section_. _Would you like to approve this post? Why do I have to?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 9, 2017)

Then there was a dude in the Dragonball section talking about how Namek Frieza was different in the sub compared to the dub. Would you like to approve this post?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2017)

Mbxx is probably just some poor confused indian ex-pat that Tazmo locked up to a radiator in his basement.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2017)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Then there was a dude in the Dragonball section talking about how Namek Frieza was different in the sub compared to the dub. Would you like to approve this post?



You know...now that you're citing examples...

...I see nothing wrong with this automatic filter....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 9, 2017)

Can't tell if serious or just a troll...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 9, 2017)

Aries said:


> Broker, hachis a good boy. He's there to do a death defying stunt and then lose. Earning the adoration and respect of the fans.



And then get out of the empire and become CEO of a chinese company before coming back and jumping of HiaC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> This is a very optimistic comment



 UB turn back now.



Aries said:


> The rage corps were jobbers in the old days of mafia, but now it seems I've given them a source for their rage, making them stronger than ever before. You will implode before you can reach me and my troll corps



 I never had a list back then because all my debts were repaid...but you damn hosts have banned together to conspire against me.

 Now tell me...who threw me in the void...who then freed me....then legend was naraku...then who freed me....then who was the final fucker to put me back in the void?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 9, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Hey hey, you're sus and if you're from other mafia team/hostile indie it would be good to get rid of you  Red is the most aggressive, they screwed a lot of people
> Why can't I comment on it? Only WAD who noticed that



>trying to get rid of me
Heh

I'm always sus, kinda used to it already 

Because you as town wouldn't comment on it the way you did and would just shrug it off & move on, it looked like distancing


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2017)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Then there was a dude in the Dragonball section talking about how Namek Frieza was different in the sub compared to the dub. Would you like to approve this post?



 Are not the mods of that section suppose to take care of that? What has Xiammes lazy ass been doing!?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 9, 2017)

Superman said:


> UB turn back now.



Nope


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2017)

Vasto's rage has rekindled....

He might grow powerful enough to be a decent mid-boss caliber opponent soon.


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2017)

Can we get a generic soon. Tired of RM....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Legend (Sep 9, 2017)

Vasto


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2017)

*WHO WILL CLAIM SOVEREIGNTY OVER THE MAFIA SECTION?

RAGE?*

*TROLL?*

*HOPE?*

*EGO?

?*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Can we get a generic soon. Tired of RM....



Oh yeah I was supposed to make a game for someone to host


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> *WHO WILL CLAIM SOVEREIGNTY OVER THE MAFIA SECTION?
> 
> RAGE?*
> 
> ...



Play in the upcoming Console Wars mafia to find out!

(It will be hope)


----------



## Aries (Sep 9, 2017)

Santi sent you to the void first then it was legend

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 9, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> *WHO WILL CLAIM SOVEREIGNTY OVER THE MAFIA SECTION?
> 
> RAGE?*
> 
> ...


WRONG WRONG WRONG WRONG

*ORDER*


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Oh yeah I was supposed to make a game for someone to host



Aries might have some free time to host now that favorites is coming to an end .


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2017)

Legend said:


> WRONG WRONG WRONG WRONG
> 
> *ORDER*



Order is not over with the section. I don't know why people keep trying to push it.


----------



## Aries (Sep 9, 2017)

Order hasn't been a thing since Homestuck started kicking people out the mafia fc in 2011


----------



## Legend (Sep 9, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Order is not over with the section. I don't know why people keep trying to push it.


Its gonna be over, it needs a strong movement


----------



## poutanko (Sep 9, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Because you as town wouldn't comment on it the way you did and would just shrug it off & move on, it looked like distancing


I regret nothing 


WADsworth the Wise said:


> *WHO WILL CLAIM SOVEREIGNTY OVER THE MAFIA SECTION?
> 
> RAGE?*
> 
> ...


----------



## Aries (Sep 9, 2017)

I've had mafia by the grip for a solid 3 years now, its still my era no furry, no washed up old geezer nor any paranoid host has come close to taking my throne. Now you see a opening to take my place, you will fall like those before you


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2017)

Aries said:


> Santi sent you to the void first then it was legend



@Santi  

Who was the fuck boy that sent me back the last time...WHO!?



Underworld Broker said:


> Nope



Why?



RemChu said:


> Can we get a generic soon. Tired of RM....



 There is my Super Generic which is vanilla roles beefed up. Not RM.


----------



## Legend (Sep 9, 2017)

@Superman There There


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2017)

Aries said:


> Order hasn't been a thing since Homestuck started kicking people out the mafia fc in 2011



It was barely even a comedy act too. The people have never wanted order, they want drama and feelings.



Legend said:


> Its gonna be over, it needs a strong movement



Law doesn't have the workrate to carry it. Are you ready to shoulder that burden?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 9, 2017)

poutanko said:


> I regret nothing



I'd be mad if I would've gotten lyn... nah I actually wanted to get lynched just for the memes, because role was meme, but saw godkills and turned to a turtle


----------



## Legend (Sep 9, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Law doesn't have the workrate to carry it. Are you ready to shoulder that burden?


Im the Kenny Omega of Mafia

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2017)

Legend said:


> Im the Kenny Omega of Mafia



Who is Kenny Omega?

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 9, 2017)

Superman said:


> Why?



Because there's no turning back


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2017)

Superman said:


> Who is Kenny Omega?



A wrestler in new japan. Legend is trying to imply he's the best around, when we all know he is the hornswoggle of mafia.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Because there's no turning back



 There is a reason he has been by himself for so long. There is always time to turn back. Always time to rage out.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2017)

Platinum said:


> A wrestler in new japan. Legend is trying to imply he's the best around, when we all know he is the hornswoggle of mafia.



 So Legend is niche and no one really knows him?

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 9, 2017)

Platinum said:


> It was barely even a comedy act too. The people have never wanted order, they want drama and feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> Law doesn't have the workrate to carry it. Are you ready to shoulder that burden?



People outgrew order in 2011, may be in the Indies it could be big where they treat everything as a work. But times have changed indeed, nobody wants to see lance storm main eventing a ppv even a B PPv.I agree stop trying to make it a thing, its like heath slaters one man band gimmick, it doesn't work when others try to incorporate it. 

Law doesn't have the charisma to carry it through, he's Bret hart.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 9, 2017)

Superman said:


> There is a reason he has been by himself for so long. There is always time to turn back. Always time to rage out.



>rage out

I'm not that kind of person


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> >rage out
> 
> I'm not that kind of person


Then just act out...does not have to be rage at first.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 9, 2017)

Superman said:


> Who is Kenny Omega?


YOU UNCULTURED SWINE


Platinum said:


> A wrestler in new japan. Legend is trying to imply he's the best around, when we all know he is the hornswoggle of mafia.


YOU BASTARD



Superman said:


> So Legend is niche and no one really knows him?


EVERYONE KNOWS LEGEND. EVERYONE KNOWS KENNY OMEGA.


Aries said:


> People outgrew order in 2011, may be in the Indies it could be big where they treat everything as a work. But times have changed indeed, nobody wants to see lance storm main eventing a ppv even a B PPv.I agree stop trying to make it a thing, its like heath slaters one man band gimmick, it doesn't work when others try to incorporate it.
> 
> Law doesn't have the charisma to carry it through, he's Bret hart.


This the new Era. Strong Style of Mafia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 9, 2017)

Can I send Vasto back to the void one last time before the game ends?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2017)

Legend said:


> YOU UNCULTURED SWINE
> 
> YOU BASTARD
> 
> ...



I would have thought Strong Titty style...truly no longer King of Tits...sad day....


----------



## Legend (Sep 9, 2017)

@Aries


----------



## Legend (Sep 9, 2017)

Superman said:


> I would have thought Strong Titty style...truly no longer King of Tits...sad day....


King of Tits is just one of my many titles. Like greatest Indie player. Leader of the Elite. Leader of the Titty Club.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2017)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Can I send Vasto back to the void one last time before the game ends?



 What are you even doing here? Shouldn't you be approving posts or something? Go back to the hell you came from.


----------



## Legend (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Aries (Sep 9, 2017)

Legend said:


> YOU UNCULTURED SWINE
> 
> YOU BASTARD
> 
> ...



You don't have enough solid game performances legend to be considered Kenny omega. At best your Karl Anderson at worst your luke gallows. Solid tag team playah

Reactions: Agree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 9, 2017)

Aries said:


> You don't have enough solid game performances legend to be considered Kenny omega. At best your Karl Anderson at worst your luke gallows. Solid tag team playah


Ive been held back by horrible storylines

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Aries (Sep 9, 2017)

Karl Anderson is totally you @Legend

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 9, 2017)

Aries said:


> Karl Anderson is totally you @Legend


I refuse to be a midcarder


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2017)

Superman said:


> @Santi
> 
> Who was the fuck boy that sent me back the last time...WHO!?
> 
> ...


Good. just a game with clear stated rules, no surprises.


Legend said:


> King of Tits is just one of my many titles. Like greatest Indie player. Leader of the Elite. Leader of the Titty Club.


Where is the promised prince of ass? 

WHERE DA CULO AT?


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2017)

@Aries 
ah there it is


----------



## Legend (Sep 9, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Where is the promised prince of ass?
> 
> WHERE DA CULO AT?


Join me Remmy, at my side the Titty Club you will take your destined place by my side as the Prince of Ass


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2017)

I am pleased, be blessed @Aries for today you showed your friend a nice ass.


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2017)

Legend said:


> Join me Remmy, at my side the Titty Club you will take your destined place by my side as the Prince of Ass


Aight.

We will bring the T&A.


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2017)

Prince of Ass.


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2017)

Da court of the Culo King.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 9, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Aight.
> 
> We will bring the T&A.





RemChu said:


> Prince of Ass.




When you are Titty Club, You are Titty Club fo fo fo Lyfe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 9, 2017)

Aries said:


> Im Vince Mcmahon, @Hachibi is my loyal son Shane McMahon @Underworld Broker is my beautiful daughter Stephanie McMahon and @White Wolf is my son in law Triple H


I'm ok with this
> getting paired with broki

I knew you understood me

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2017)

K time for dinner and a movie....

fuck.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

Round 3 of the Nintendo Draft:

1. Yoshi (Aries)
2. Fawful (Platinum)
3. Ridley (Aries)
4. Ice Climbers (Platinum)
5. Sonic (Aries)
6. Slippy Toad (Platinum)
7. Bayonetta (Aries)
8. Tom Nook (Platinum)
9. Doctor Eggman (Aries)
10. Hector/Fire Emblem 7 (Platinum)

Now, I know what you guys are going to say. Platinum, why the fuck did you pick Slippy? I'll tell you why. The slippy role has so much great potential. Just a role that needs constant town saving from its own incompetence. "Fox? Fooooooooxxxx!?"

We are going to have one last round before we then do a reserves draft if we get over 40 people, so let me know if you have any franchises or characters that we should consider. 

I might go pretty niche in the last round, get ourselves some boxboy or glover action .


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 10, 2017)

I want to buy a new game but have no clue what to pick from pa4 titles


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 10, 2017)

You got Tom Nook so you won.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> You got Tom Nook so you won.


I know. That role is going to be fun to make.

Just saddling every character in the game with debt .


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

You should all get Destiny 2 and we can raid on Xbox together 



Dr. White said:


> I want to buy a new game but have no clue what to pick from pa4 titles



What genres you into?


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> What genres you into?


I like fighting games but would rather invest in those with a story. Open world bethesda games are my fav (skyrim and fallout) as story/immersion > multiplayer for me. 

Shooters scarred me ever since buying destiny which had a terrible storyline (legit didn't even know I was playing the final level)

Two games I was thinking about were persona (i just don't know how I would like the turn based combat) or overwatch ( just cause of hype).

Of course I also thought about going full weeb and buyimg one piece, jojo's or seint seiya games.

Too many options


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> I like fighting games but would rather invest in those with a story. Open world bethesda games are my fav (skyrim and fallout) as story/immersion > multiplayer for me.
> 
> Shooters scarred me ever since buying destiny which had a terrible storyline (legit didn't even know I was playing the final level)
> 
> ...



I haven't gotten far in Destiny 2, but all the reviews are saying it actually has a story this time. So that's nice. Seems that way to me too.

Did you ever play Injustice 2? If you are looking for a fighting game with a story, that is the best the series has done.

If you like story based games a lot, you should try Danganronpa. It has really good characters and story, but it is Phoenix Wright-ish so not much gameplay.

Overwatch is a good option as well if you go that way.


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2017)

Get persona 4. Dude you a brainy type, how you not going to like turn based shit?


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2017)

Persona 5. My bad.


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2017)

Do you own Horizon Zero Dawn? If I had a ps4 I would buy that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I haven't gotten far in Destiny 2, but all the reviews are saying it actually has a story this time. So that's nice. Seems that way to me too.
> 
> Did you ever play Injustice 2? If you are looking for a fighting game with a story, that is the best the series has done.
> 
> ...


Hmm destiny 2 sounds intriguing then. Did they amp anything in regards to actual combat?

I liked injustice but just not too much into american comics.

What is danganronpa's setting/context?


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 10, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Persona 5. My bad.





RemChu said:


> Do you own Horizon Zero Dawn? If I had a ps4 I would buy that.


I've had food and bad experience with turned based stuff.

Is that the one post apocalyptic mecha stuff? Not to huge into mecha themed stuff


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Hmm destiny 2 sounds intriguing then. Did they amp anything in regards to actual combat?
> 
> I liked injustice but just not too much into american comics.
> 
> What is danganronpa's setting/context?



The actual combat has been refined a bit, and there are a lot of QoL improvements. I am going to play a lot more tomorrow, so I can give you better impressions on that then.

Danganronpa's conceit for each game is basically, x amount of high school students are confined in an area and put in a killing game where the only way to get out is to murder someone and get away with it. So you play as one of the students and have to solve the murders. Personally, I liked 2 better than 1, but 1 is pretty great too. 3 is coming out this fall in america.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2017)

I played Destiny 2 beta on PC, I don't get the appeal. I got frustrated when I was facing a boss who took 5 million shots to kill.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I played Destiny 2 beta on PC, I don't get the appeal. I got frustrated when I was facing a boss who took 5 million shots to kill.



You gotta fight with a team Remchu.


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2017)

I watched the movie in my avatar. Fuck, tragic, poetic. 



It was beautiful and ironic.


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> You gotta fight with a team Remchu.


1 dude was good and knew what he was doing , the other not so much and he got bored too and then afk'd/kicked out when we got to the Boss.


I played borderlands 2, seems like that type of thing except the boss takes even more to kill. 

PvP was ok, but got bored once I abused the hell out of the super ammo or whatever it's called for the big weapons.


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2017)

I like the aesthetic and design elements, but actually playing the game bore me. 
I think I have outgrown grindy games. Grinding for the sake of grinding


----------



## Tiger (Sep 10, 2017)

Horizon Zero Dawn is the most beautiful game ever made.

But the gameplay isn't for everyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 10, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Is that the one post apocalyptic mecha stuff? Not to huge into mecha themed stuff



Horizon is great and the reason for all this mecha stuff is  pretty interesting.

Scenery is very beautiful too


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2017)

I ran into the girly guy, ahhh.


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2017)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Aries (Sep 10, 2017)

Have tri force and Mario and sonic on my team. I have the high ground here platinum

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> Have tri force and Mario and sonic on my team. I have the high ground here platinum



But I have the waifus and the memes. You can not stand against me 

And acting like anyone cares about Sonic .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> But I have the waifus and the memes. You can not stand against me
> 
> And acting like anyone cares about Sonic .



Zelda and Bayonetta plus gender bend Robin. I can even say some men wank off to Link. We about close in fanservice though my selections have more star power. 

Sonic is making a comeback plat, even at his lowest point was still much more beloved then most of your list plat. At his highest point he was right up there with Mario. My team is going to defeat yours


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> Zelda and Bayonetta plus gender bend Robin. I can even say some men wank off to Link. We about close in fanservice though my selections have more star power.
> 
> Sonic is making a comeback plat, even at his lowest point was still much more beloved then most of your list plat. At his highest point he was right up there with Mario. My team is going to defeat yours



I got Samus, Min Min, and Lucina, you are no where close in terms of waifu power. I even got Midna, Pearl, and Marina for the furry demographic .

Sonic is making a comeback like the Cleveland Browns are making a comeback. Even when they are better, they still suck .

You have a top heavy team, while I have team depth and high-upside picks.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2017)

Sonic  2 edgy


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

Yo @Mr. Waffles , you see IT yet?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> You gotta support the theater industry Waffles >.>



I would if there weren't so many other people already doing that. >.>


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Popcorn Time is a good way to watch movies.



What is... Popcorn Time ?


----------



## Stelios (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Sep 10, 2017)

Stelios said:


> .


That's why I linked the good one without the hassle of looking at bad ones.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 10, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> *WHO WILL CLAIM SOVEREIGNTY OVER THE MAFIA SECTION?
> 
> RAGE?*
> 
> ...




Reporting in for team ego

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Firaea (Sep 10, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> *WHO WILL CLAIM SOVEREIGNTY OVER THE MAFIA SECTION?
> 
> RAGE?*
> 
> ...



Loneliness.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 10, 2017)

Firaea said:


> Loneliness.



You can be the Serial Killer.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You can be the Serial Killer.



My ability would be to make people die from loneliness.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 10, 2017)

Firaea said:


> My ability would be to make people die from loneliness.


What if you already died from loneliness

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

Didi said:


> Reporting in for team ego



That's an odd way of spelling 'hope' Didi .


----------



## Didi (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> That's an odd way of spelling 'hope' Didi .



Someone as good as me doesn't need hope

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 10, 2017)

Didi said:


> For someone as bad as me there is no hope



I agree.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I agree.



So speaks lord of neutrality.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> So speaks lord of neutrality.



I am lord of no one.

Reactions: Neutral 2


----------



## Didi (Sep 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I agree.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 10, 2017)

Didi said:


>



You taught me well.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I am lord of no one.



 All your heart says is maybe


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> All your heart says is maybe


I was wondering where my heart went.
I'm guessing you stole it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I was wondering where my heart went.
> I'm guessing you stole it.



Sigh....we have been through this wafbro...you never had one.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> Sigh....we have been through this wafbro...you never had one.



Then whose heart is saying maybe ? 
Is it @Marco s heart ?
Did you kill him ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Then whose heart is saying maybe ?
> Is it @Marco s heart ?
> Did you kill him ?



I do not want to give you a weak heart like that one....which is why I am making you one so you can be a real old man.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> I do not want to give you a weak heart like that one....which is why I am making you one so you can be a real old man.



What is this ? The Wizard of Oz ?

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I got Samus, Min Min, and Lucina, you are no where close in terms of waifu power. I even got Midna, Pearl, and Marina for the furry demographic .
> 
> Sonic is making a comeback like the Cleveland Browns are making a comeback. Even when they are better, they still suck .
> 
> You have a top heavy team, while I have team depth and high-upside picks.



Teleports behind you

*Psssh… Nothin Personnel… Kid…
*
_Your football refferences,waifus and your furry demographic maybe strong plat, you may think your team may have depth or maybe great in the long run but what you miss plat as a host and what most the other hosts here miss. Is... Heart... When the chips are down and when the odds are stacked against us... We do not rage... We do not lose Faith in ourselves... We do not let ego define us. When they say you move we put our foot down and say you move instead_

Pitt taught me to aim high and fly... that it doesn't matter if people don't believe in you anymore if just one person does that's all it takes for me to never fall from heaven. Ness taught me the value of friendship, that true companions can overcome creatures beyond our comprehension, it was Yoshi who taught me the meaning of accepting others even if they were different to me. It was Bayonetta who taught me to accept myself as a host and dazzle my way to your hearts. It was Sonic who taught me even through the ups and downs in life its never to late to change... To make a difference. 

It was Robin who taught me to not define myself out of peoples expectations of you and to be myself.
It was shovel knight who made me realize some people are worth more then gold.  It was Zelda who showed me relying on others wasn't a weakness. 
It was Link who showed me to never lose sight of my goal/destination becoming a legend... But most of all...it was Mario taught me that if you love something... Or Someone... you chase after it... No matter the obstacles but in your way... The worlds I have to get through I will overcome them just for her... And  find her and be with her in the end... 

Your head maybe in the game but your heart wasn't... That's the moment you lost platinum... You aren't facing a person anymore plat your facing a symbol...I represent a idea far greater then what you can comprehend... And ideas are bulletproof

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 10, 2017)

Wanna be men? When it snows Join me at my garden and let's make some Khorkhog. While we wait for it we ll listen to rebetiko music and drink tsipouro.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> Pitt taught me to aim high and fly... that it doesn't matter if people don't believe in you anymore if just one person does that's all it takes for me to never fall from heaven. Ness taught me the value of friendship, that true companions can overcome creatures beyond our comprehension, it was Yoshi who taught me the meaning of accepting others even if they were different to me. It was Bayonetta who taught me to accept myself as a host and dazzle my way to your hearts. It was Sonic who taught me even through the ups and downs in life its never to late to change... To make a difference.
> 
> It was Robin who taught me to not define myself out of peoples expectations of you and to be myself.
> It was shovel knight who made me realize some people are worth more then gold. It was Zelda who showed me relying on others wasn't a weakness.
> It was Link who showed me to never lose sight of my goal/destination becoming a legend... But most of all...it was Mario taught me that if you love something... Or Someone... you chase after it... No matter the obstacles but in your way... The worlds I have to get through I will overcome them just for her... And find her and be with her in the end...



This almost brought a tear to my eye. 

Almost....

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2017)

I swear plat went mostly niche with his fucking picks....slippy fucking toad....waluigi....and a bunch of other niche garbage....dammit....just....dammit.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2017)

UB go away.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> I swear plat went mostly niche with his fucking picks....slippy fucking toad....waluigi....and a bunch of other niche garbage....dammit....just....dammit.


Stuff he likes, duh.


----------



## Legend (Sep 10, 2017)

Firaea said:


> Loneliness.


Join Order with the Titty Club, and you'll never be alone my friend


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2017)

Any of you going to get Travis Touchdown?


----------



## Psychic (Sep 10, 2017)

Hoping @WolfPrinceKiba is safe, He was probably in the keys when Irma hit.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2017)

Ah interesting this popcorn time. I usually just use icefilms or you know walk down the street to go to the actual movies.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 10, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Ah interesting this popcorn time. I usually just use icefilms or you know walk down the street to go to the actual movies.


I live in a shithole so  
Last time I went to the movies was about a decade ago.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I live in a shithole so
> Last time I went to the movies was about a decade ago.


The North is cold.

Come South to the City, we have lots of work and much better brothels.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 10, 2017)

Psychic said:


> Hoping @WolfPrinceKiba is safe, He was probably in the keys when Irma hit.


I wasn't. I'm in Melbourne.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 10, 2017)

RemChu said:


> The North is cold.
> 
> Come South to the City, we have lots of work and much better brothels.



I told him to go south too. 

See, WW, go south.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 10, 2017)

The only thing that will end WPK is me.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 10, 2017)

RemChu said:


> The North is cold.
> 
> Come South to the City, we have lots of work and much better brothels.





Mr. Waffles said:


> I told him to go south too.
> 
> See, WW, go south.


How far south and which city to the south

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> UB go away.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> How far south and which city to the south



Far enough south to be north again.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Far enough south to be north again.


Okay I'll be in the Netherlands soonish, I'll clean the couch myself you don't need to do anything.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Okay I'll be in the Netherlands soonish, I'll clean the couch myself you don't need to do anything.





[VAGUENESS INTENSIFIES]


----------



## Stelios (Sep 10, 2017)

I can't believe there are people in Florida determined to shoot the hurricane with their shotguns


go hide in a shelter you dumb fucking cunts

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 10, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I can't believe there are people in Florida determined to shoot the hurricane with their shotguns



You must be new on this planet.
Let me be the first to welcome you to planet Earth.


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2017)

Haha,


Stelios said:


> I can't believe there are people in Florida determined to shoot the hurricane with their shotguns
> 
> 
> go hide in a shelter you dumb fucking cunts


Sounds like a D* rate movie on Scifi.

Bullet Nado


----------



## Stelios (Sep 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You must be new on this planet.
> Let me be the first to welcome you to planet Earth.



I always knew Florida is the Autismus prime of USA 
but I just didn't know the extend of it.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 10, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I always knew Florida is the Autismus prime of USA
> but I just didn't know the extend of it.



> limiting it to just Florida

How optimistic of you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> [VAGUENESS INTENSIFIES]


Vagueness not needed just drop your digits and I'll be on the next train

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Vagueness not needed just drop your digits and I'll be on the next train



666.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> 666.


You're not god

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You're not god



@God is dead according to Nietzsche.
So clearly I'm not.


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2017)

Extent*


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> @God is dead according to Nietzsche.
> So clearly I'm not.


We're all dead inside

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> @God is dead according to Nietzsche.
> So clearly I'm not.



Same guy who went mad btw.....and died horribly. 

=[

RIp

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Psychic (Sep 10, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I wasn't. I'm in Melbourne.


Ok good, because I heard Marathon got the worst of it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Stuff he likes, duh.



Shut up...



RemChu said:


> Any of you going to get Travis Touchdown?



 CR traded him for Zelda 



Underworld Broker said:


>



 I am just gonna sit on you and ignore you are there.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Lewd 3


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 10, 2017)

hope Cubey didn't do something stupid tbh


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> hope Cubey didn't do something stupid tbh



 What is this thing I heard about him dying?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> I am just gonna sit on you and ignore you are there.



Nah, i'm already sitting on you and ignore you are there

Reactions: Lewd 3


----------



## Santí (Sep 10, 2017)

Lot of oldfags in this Warcraft game. Feels like 2012 again


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 10, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Nah, i'm already sitting on you



L-l-lewd

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 10, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> i mean his last status message is "I am about to die" and he aint been online since then and uh
> 
> he's struggled with mental issues in the past so yeah
> 
> guess im worried


 

@God IF YOU WENT TO KYS WITHOUT SAYING SOMETHING I WILL CUT YOU IN THE AFTERLIFE

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> i mean his last status message is "I am about to die" and he aint been online since then and uh
> 
> he's struggled with mental issues in the past so yeah
> 
> guess im worried


wew lad

dats creepy


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 10, 2017)

That's depressing  

He's one of my 3 closest affiliates on NF

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 10, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Any of you going to get Travis Touchdown?



I traded him, wanted a girl on my team. Also between plat and I. One of is getting Peach or Donkey Kong.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2017)

@WADsworth the Wise 

I....probably did not know ol Cubey had mental issues in the past. I hope to hell he did not do what I think. @God remember....Vasto loves you.



Underworld Broker said:


> Nah, i'm already sitting on you and ignore you are there



 Act like a proper lady why don't you? Besides...you are not a top.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 10, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Nah, i'm already sitting on you and ignore you are there


I ship this

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2017)

Sorry UB I do not see your optimistic rating down their.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> I swear plat went mostly niche with his fucking picks....slippy fucking toad....waluigi....and a bunch of other niche garbage....dammit....just....dammit.



Just wait until I draft Glover next round .

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> i mean his last status message is "I am about to die" and he aint been online since then and uh
> 
> he's struggled with mental issues in the past so yeah
> 
> guess im worried



I believe he lives on the east coast. Might have been something about the storm.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> Act like a proper lady why don't you? Besides...you are not a top.



A proper lady wouldn't allow you to sit on her, know your place   Besides ... shut up

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I believe he lives on the east coast. Might have been something about the storm.



he's in new york lol


----------



## Santí (Sep 10, 2017)

Stop flirting with my girlfriend, Vasto.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> he's in new york lol



Cubey might not know that


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Cubey might not know that

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Cubey might not know that


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

Cubey has never been the brightest lightbulb


----------



## Santí (Sep 10, 2017)

Where the fuck did you come from, Gin?


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 10, 2017)

Can't hide your optimism and shame.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

I will let you guys know if he pops up on discord though .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> He's one of my 3 closest affiliates on NF



Who are the other two?


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 10, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> Who are the other two?


*click my sig*  

One of them is Waffles and he might die of old age soon so  

fuck

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> *click my sig*
> 
> One of them is Waffles and he might die of old age soon so
> 
> fuck



> dying of old age

Pffffffft.
I shall overcome death.


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> *click my sig*
> 
> One of them is Waffles and he might die of old age soon so
> 
> fuck



He's not that old


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> *click my sig*
> 
> One of them is Waffles and he might die of old age soon so
> 
> fuck



I'll always be here for you


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > dying of old age
> 
> Pffffffft.
> I shall overcome death.



I shall embrace death passionately in a year or two  


Hachibi said:


> He's not that old



I know    he can't even be my dad yet reasonably.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 10, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> He's not that old



Save your breath.

I've tried telling them that a million times.
Whippersnappers never listen, mang.


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I know    he can't even be my dad yet reasonably.



You're not a dad yet either


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 10, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> You're not a dad yet either


Don't go there.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Just wait until I draft Glover next round .



What is wrong with you? 




Underworld Broker said:


> A proper lady wouldn't allow you to sit on her, know your place   Besides ... shut up



My place is sitting right on top until you are a proper lady. 

You would not like it on top

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 10, 2017)

PlayStation Brand Mafia: my selections so far bare minimum-20
*Town:*
1: Nathan Drake
2: Megaman X
3: Crash Bandicoot
4: Old Snake
5: Cloud Strife
6: Aloy
7: Sly Cooper
8: Ratchet
9: Clank
10: Kat
11: Jill Valentine
12: Sora

*Indies*:
13: Cole McGrath
14: Sweet Tooth
15: Xemnas
16: Kratos

*Mafia*
17: Sigma
18:  Kazuya Mishima
19: Dr. Nefarious
20: Sephiroth

Characters that may appear if we get over

1: Ryu
2: Ares
3: Jak
4: Squall leonhart
5: M. Bison
6: Trico
7: Spyro
8: Pyramid Head
9: Heighast Soldier
10: Hunter


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Don't go there.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I'll always be here for you


I do not believe in your ways of hope though.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 10, 2017)

I can always become your affiliate WW


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 10, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> I can always become your affiliate WW


You're close already

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You're close already



I'm sorry about before


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 10, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> I'm sorry about before


Which before... 
There's a lot of things we could list here  
Like favorites cuckening of a thousand cucks *sudokus*

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Which before...
> There's a lot of things we could list here
> Like favorites cuckening of a thousand cucks *sudokus*



I had to cuck you for the greater good

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 10, 2017)

@Hachibi check PM


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 10, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Hachibi check PM



I'm not co-host anymore tho, Joker is


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 10, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> I had to cuck you for the greater good



@Mr. Waffles what's the dislike for?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 10, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> I'm not co-host anymore tho, Joker is



> letting Aries do that to you

Have you no self respect ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> What is wrong with you?



Do you prefer boxboy instead?



White Wolf said:


> I do not believe in your ways of hope though.



You don't have to believe in hope, but hope will always believe in you


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > letting Aries do that to you
> 
> Have you no self respect ?



I was sleeping tbh tbf


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 10, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> @Mr. Waffles what's the dislike for?



> greater good

Please.
Aries isn't the greater good, he's the greater evil that must be vanquished.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> You don't have to believe in hope, but hope will always believe in you


Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > greater good
> 
> Please.
> Aries isn't the greater good, he's the greater evil that must be vanquished.



but then why is everyone joining his game?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 10, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> I'm not co-host anymore tho, Joker is


Cheap excuse, now check PM


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 10, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> but then why is everyone joining his game?



Because we all have hope (@Platinum ) that we can vanquish him.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 10, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Cheap excuse, now check PM


You're a terrible Marco tbh, he's a lot more quiet... and not around than you are.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 10, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Cheap excuse, now check PM



I did
I was about to respond but then, Aries' spirit shutted down the computer


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> and not around than you are.



What language is this?


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 10, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> What language is this?


Looks English to me.  

It's really hard to tell since the 26 letters of the Alphabet are quite confusing.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You're a terrible Marco tbh, he's a lot more quiet... and not around than you are.



Marco's spirit is still around, so i dunno what you mean


----------



## Aries (Sep 10, 2017)

Joker wants me to end game at 9/11. What ever that means. Its been quite the ride. Also people join my games because they are masochists. They love getting railed up the ass, their closet cr fans

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> My place is sitting right on top until you are a proper lady.
> 
> You would not like it on top



I don't know how to respond to this without it getting too lewd tbh, lmao

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> Joker wants me to end game at 9/11. What ever that means. Its been quite the ride. Also people join my games because they are masochists. They love getting railed up the ass, their closet cr fans


> 9/11
> World Trade Center Bombing
> Bombing the player list

Aries = Joker ?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> Joker wants me to end game at 9/11. What ever that means.



This is just plane wrong


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> Joker wants me to end game at 9/11. What ever that means. Its been quite the ride. Also people join my games because they are masochists. They love getting railed up the ass, their closet cr fans



how long is NP

also check PM


----------



## Aries (Sep 10, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> how long is NP
> 
> also check PM



Extended nightphase. Embrace the final moments of the game

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 10, 2017)

Wanna become Harley Quinn somehow


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> Extended nightphase. Embrace the final moments of the game


All angels autowin tbh for carrying the game for so long

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 10, 2017)

Just blow everyone up and get it over with.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> Extended nightphase. Embrace the final moments of the game



gib numbers, timezones are different


----------



## Aries (Sep 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> > 9/11
> > World Trade Center Bombing
> > Bombing the player list
> 
> Aries = Joker ?



 I wish I was that lucky to get my favorite character as a role


Hachibi said:


> This is just plane wrong



Joker has a wacky sense of humor


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 10, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> gib numbers, timezones are different



CR has transcended the world of numbers and timezones there exist no such thing in the land of CR


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> I wish I was that lucky to get my favorite character as a role



same 

though i'm Marco which isn't that bad either, wish he'd be around and i could lynch him again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 10, 2017)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Just blow everyone up and get it over with.



>Implying Aries will put you out of your misery this "early"


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> I wish I was that lucky to get my favorite character as a role


but you are the mastermind of the world you could be all 67 roles if you wanted to

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 10, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> >Implying Aries will put you out of your misery this "early"



What misery? I just want to see people die.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Because we all have hope (@Platinum ) that we can vanquish him.



I hear your cry, I hear the cries of all of mafia!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 10, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> CR has transcended the world of numbers and timezones there exist no such thing in the land of CR



that reminds me of his ''5 CR minutes''-comment, lmao think it was in my first Aries game


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I hear your cry, I hear the cries of all of mafia!





I found out your identity m8


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 10, 2017)

I wonder if Silkie is going to show up so the game can go full Blackest Night.


----------



## Aries (Sep 10, 2017)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 10, 2017)

So is that a yes on Silkie?


----------



## Aries (Sep 10, 2017)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> So is that a yes on Silkie?



We shall see


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


You don't have to believe in me, and you don't have to believe in hope. But believe in the you that believes in yourself.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 10, 2017)

No, I do the hope thing Plat. That's my shtick from TT. I swear no one ever watched that show before that game.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 10, 2017)

Wait a minute what do you mean we'll see if Silkie turns up? That should have been my action from day 7 since Larry was my delayed day 6 action. Let me off this stupid pending action train.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> But believe in the you that believes in yourself.


You deserve optimistic ratings more than me.

Reactions: Optimistic 4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 10, 2017)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Wait a minute what do you mean we'll see if Silkie turns up? That should have been my action from day 7 since Larry was my delayed day 6 action. Let me off this stupid pending action train.



Who is Silkie


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Who is Silkie


You don't want to know


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 10, 2017)

*Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 4, Guests: 0)*

Ultimate Deathsaurer
Aries
Evil C.C.
Underworld Broker
Too late Plat he looked.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> You don't want to know



looks interesting though


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2017)

@Mr. Waffles is so old he predates death...



Platinum said:


> Do you prefer boxboy instead







Underworld Broker said:


> I don't know how to respond to this without it getting too lewd tbh, lmao



 Should have asked @White Wolf 

 Oh wait you said NOT sound to lude....well he definitely would have went over that.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> @Mr. Waffles is so old he predates death...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




> Lude
Just wanting me to correct it to Nude
> Lewd

She can sit on your face and you can see what's up.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> @Mr. Waffles is so old he predates death..



Awwwww so kind of you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> > Lude
> Just wanting me to correct it to Nude
> > Lewd
> 
> She can sit on your face and you can see what's up.



Thank you wolf.....



.........

.....now get out.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> [IMG]https://i.imgur.com/LdcxFNB.gif[/IMG]



So Vasto. What would you recommend that I do for the final round. What amazing characters am I missing?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

Also, Boxboy is a legitimately fantastic game. You are just a hater.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> Thank you wolf.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer... coming inside

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> So Vasto. What would you recommend that I do for the final round. What amazing characters am I missing?



 Get some actual names instead of appealing to a bunch of fucking babies or the babies inside of everyone. @Aries got Mario, Link, and Sonic. Basically Superman, Batman, and the Flash to your Samus....Wonder Woman.



White Wolf said:


> I prefer... coming inside



.....I blame myself for this....


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> .....I blame myself for this....


Once you get too deep it's really hard to come outside

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> Get some actual names instead of appealing to a bunch of fucking babies or the babies inside of everyone. @Aries got Mario, Link, and Sonic. Basically Superman, Batman, and the Flash to your Samus....Wonder Woman.



So you have no advice whatsoever and are just talking out of your ass, gotcha .

Also Sonic is barely the Vibe of Nintendo's justice league. I got the real modern day fan favorites.


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2017)

Samus is way cooler than wonder woman. DA FUCK


----------



## Aries (Sep 10, 2017)

I feel real good about my selections this round


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 10, 2017)

So American football fans you think a 3 and 93 sounds do able cause that's what Lousina tech (a college team) had to face after a fumble.  Spoilers they didn't make it. 

they also lost 57-21 so yeah they had a bad day


----------



## Aries (Sep 10, 2017)

My choices so far

1: Mario
2: Link
3: Ganondorf
4: Mewtwo
5: Pitt
6: Robin
7: Ness
8: Shovel Knight
9: Zelda
10: Wario
11: Yoshi
12: Ridley
13: Sonic
14: Bayonetta
15: Dr.Eggman
16: Donkey Kong
17: Shantae
18: Risky Boots
19: King K. Rool
20: Megaman Zero

Reserves:
1: Star Fox
2: N
3: Pokemon Trainer Red
4: King Boo
5: Shulk


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

Final Round Selections:
1. Princess Peach (Platinum)
2. Donkey Kong (Aries)
3. Marie (Platinum)
4. Shantae (Aries)
5. Valter The Moonstone/FE: The Sacred Stones (Platinum)
6. Risky Boots (Aries)
7. Game and Watch (Platinum)
8. King K Rool (Aries)
9. Simon Belmont (Platinum)
10. Megaman Zero (Aries)

Aries went full retard to cater to the Vasto vote at the end .

Reserve Round:
1. Star Fox (Aries)
2. Meta Knight (Platinum)
3. N (Aries)
4. Neku (Platinum)
5. Red (Aries)
6. Princess Daisy (Platinum)
7. King Boo (Aries)
8. King Dedede (Platinum)
9. Shulk (Aries)
10. Boxboy (Platinum)

Reserves probably won't be used but they are there in case.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Kind Boo


Mister Beans

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 10, 2017)

I chose some fanservice characters, in Shantae and risky. Have a solid selection to choose from.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 10, 2017)

I don't care for fan service just give me something to blow my load and kill everybody else

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Mister Beans



Yes, thank you for pointing out every spelling error I produce thread. It is much appreciated .


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I don't care for fan service just give me something to blow my load and kill everybody else



I got the Master Hand as part of a special feature of this game. Perhaps you might be lucky to get his power .


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Yes, thank you for pointing out every spelling error I produce thread. It is much appreciated .


You're welcome, it's how we grow as people. (and become slightly more literate!) 

My typing when I first found the internet existed was so cancer I'd put most modern 12 year olds to shame.  



Platinum said:


> I got the Master Hand as part of a special feature of this game. Perhaps you might be lucky to get his power .


> trying to bribe me away from #TeamAries

You see this @Aries

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You're welcome, it's how we grow as people. (and become slightly more literate!)
> 
> My typing when I first found the internet existed was so cancer I'd put most modern 12 year olds to shame.
> 
> ...



Even at my weakest plat can't save himself from the stomp he's about to receive from my team. White Wolf, Underworld Broker, Hachibi ill be make sure plat doesn't taint you with his hope ideology. Every one of his students has lost hope in this community.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2017)

Plat pulled it off....he bombed all rounds....with a bunch of indy nobodies and someone here and there...Shantae the steal of the entire draft.



RemChu said:


> Samus is way cooler than wonder woman. DA FUCK



.....I am turning my back on you now...


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 10, 2017)

Broker, Hachi, WW serial killer trilogy  

the next level mafia

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 10, 2017)

Picking Nes > Lucas


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2017)

@Aries @Platinum 

I told Plat to go name recognition to save some damn face in this draft....yet he goes and doubles down in obscurity. CR's last pick is more known then most of Plats....Fucking plat went indy edgelord...smh


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> Even at my weakest plat can't save himself from the stomp he's about to receive from my team. White Wolf, Underworld Broker, Hachibi ill be make sure plat doesn't taint you with his hope ideology. Every one of his students has lost hope in this community.



The 3 Man Band of Mafia, I am afraid .

WPK himself could solo your troll trio.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> @Aries @Platinum
> 
> I told Plat to go name recognition to save some damn face in this draft....yet he goes and doubles down in obscurity. CR's last pick is more known then most of Plats....Fucking plat went indy edgelord...smh



Please tell me how Princess Peach and Simon Belmont aren't well known you turd.

Splatoon 1 has sold more than any Megaman game .


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2017)

Ah MM Zero.....

well played, well played.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> The 3 Man Band of Mafia, I am afraid .
> 
> WPK himself could solo your troll trio.



WPK hasn't been relevant in mafia since he stopped hosting Favorites. he's coasting harder then randy Orton now. I got 3 hungry lions taking mafia by the horn.  UB, WW and hachibi are the shield of mafia.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

Megaman 2 - 1.51 million units on the most successful console ever
Splatoon 1 - 4.7 million units on the fucking Wii U.

Please tell me how my characters are obscure again Vasto .


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> WPK hasn't been relevant in mafia since he stopped hosting Favorites. he's coasting harder then randy Orton now. I got 3 hungry lions taking mafia by the horn.  UB, WW and hachibi are the shield of mafia.



Hachibi is going to run into the ring, trip on his shoelaces, and concuss himself. WPK doesn't even need to try to get a pin.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> The 3 Man Band of Mafia, I am afraid .
> 
> WPK himself could solo your troll trio.



I see that you're more optimistic than supey


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Hachibi is going to run into the ring, trip on his shoelaces, and concuss himself. WPK doesn't even need to try to get a pin.


UB can sit on Hachi to keep him grounded, no biggie. #Teamwork

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 10, 2017)

Plat are you really gonna argue one of capcoms iconic characters who's so popular he got his own spin off? With splatoon?  I like splatoon as much as the next person but


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> Plat are you really gonna argue one of capcoms iconic characters who's so popular he got his own spin off? With splatoon?  I like splatoon as much as the next person but



Uh, considering the fucking Squid Sisters got a series of concerts in Japan and the first game has sold 3 times better than any Megaman game ever... yes. Splatoon is a phenomenon in Japan and has made more of an impression than Megaman arguably ever did.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> UB can sit on Hachi to keep him grounded, no biggie. #Teamwork


I am sorry you are saddled with such a burden


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Please tell me how Princess Peach and Simon Belmont aren't well known you turd.
> 
> Splatoon 1 has sold more than any Megaman game .



MegaMan is a bigger name brand, doofus! You started good with Peach...then immediately nose dived! Simon is niche. Besides name any MEMORABLE character from splatoon...that is not some meme machine. 

 Dammit I am mad at you Plat.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I am sorry you are saddled with such a burden


You dunno me

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Hachibi is going to run into the ring, trip on his shoelaces, and concuss himself. WPK doesn't even need to try to get a pin.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

When Mario Kart finally let in non-mario characters who got in? Link... and the Inlkings . Not Samus, not Captain Falcon, it was Splatoon characters. It has had 2 games and is already Nintendo's 3rd or 4th top franchise. You guys are underestimating it.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> Dammit I am mad at you Plat.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> MegaMan is a bigger name brand, doofus! You started good with Peach...then immediately nose dived! Simon is niche. Besides name any MEMORABLE character from splatoon...that is not some meme machine.
> 
> Dammit I am mad at you Plat.



No one past the age of twenty gives a shit about mega man. You are stuck in the past old timer, while i'm picking up the hot new talent. 

Mighty no 9 tanked any chance of people caring about mega man for a while.


Too bad you have 3MB and not the shield.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> When Mario Kart finally let in non-mario characters who got in? Link... and the Inlkings . Not Samus, not Captain Falcon, it was Splatoon characters. It has had 2 games and is already Nintendo's 3rd or 4th top franchise. You guys are underestimating it.



Its big but its not iconic like megaman yet


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Megaman 2 - 1.51 million units on the most successful console ever
> Splatoon 1 - 4.7 million units on the fucking Wii U.
> 
> Please tell me how my characters are obscure again Vasto .



 You made my case for me! You can't name 5 characters from splatoon.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 10, 2017)

I feel like changing authors on random posts would make this thread hilarious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> No one past the age of twenty gives a shit about mega man. You are stuck in the past old timer, while i'm picking up the hot new talent.
> 
> Mighty no 9 tanked any chance of people caring about mega man for a while.
> 
> ...



We both know that's not true, face it plat you couldn't groom a good successor. While I just plucked 3 people and made them main eventers, headliners.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> You made my case for me! You can't name 5 characters from splatoon.



Pearl, Marina, Callie, Marie, Judd, Captain Cuttlefish, Sheldon, Lil Judd.


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> No one past the age of twenty gives a shit about mega man. You are stuck in the past old timer, while i'm picking up the hot new talent.
> 
> Mighty no 9 tanked any chance of people caring about mega man for a while.
> 
> ...


Mighty No.9 isn't Capcom and is a hot mess. People still care a lot about Megaman.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> No one past the age of twenty gives a shit about mega man. You are stuck in the past old timer, while i'm picking up the hot new talent.
> 
> Mighty no 9 tanked any chance of people caring about mega man for a while.



You just plucked the flavors of the fucking month you ingrate! Hot new talent!? These are just scrubs little spazes will forget about in a year! Aries picked Icons that have survived the test of time. That are known through all generations and not just snot nosed little booger eaters.

 Your have mistaken hype for hope!

@Ultimate Deathsaurer 

 WHY ARE YOU STILL HERE!?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Pearl, Marina, Callie, Marie, Judd, Captain Cuttlefish, Sheldon, Lil Judd.



Who!? 


FUCKING WHO!?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> Its big but its not iconic like megaman yet



Mega man never had sold out concerts or achieved even half the sales of Splatoons first title. I am trotting out the hot new talent, you are trotting out 70 year old hulk hogan.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> Who!?
> 
> 
> FUCKING WHO!?



The Squid Sisters, Off the Hook, the judges for the splatfest, Callie's and Marie's grandfather, and the crab that sells you weapons .


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> You just plucked the flavors of the fucking month you ingrate! Hot new talent!? These are just scrubs little spazes will forget about in a year! Aries picked Icons that have survived the test of time. That are known through all generations and not just snot nosed little booger eaters.
> 
> Your have mistaken hype for hope!
> 
> ...



Mega Man's last game got cancelled because there wasn't enough interest in it .

Icons that survived the test of time... sure .

He survives in crossovers, because he is now firmly in the bubsy zone for 5 years until people forget about the awfulness of mighty no 9.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 10, 2017)

Lolsplatoon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

Mega Man hasn't had a game since 2010. 

Please tell me how he is just as popular as ever .


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Mega Man hasn't had a game since 2010.
> 
> Please tell me how he is just as popular as ever .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> The Squid Sisters, Off the Hook, the judges for the splatfest, Callie's and Marie's grandfather, and the crab that sells you weapons .


NOBODIES! FUCKING NOBODIES! 



Platinum said:


> Mega Man's last game got cancelled because there wasn't enough interest in it .
> 
> Icons that survived the test of time... sure .
> 
> He survives in crossovers, because he is now firmly in the bubsy zone for 5 years until people forget about the awfulness of mighty no 9.



 Yet people can easily point out and remember him despite his recent bumps. He and his rogues are still more known then anything from these damn squids.

 And don't you fucking dare say he is in the Bubsy zone...DON'T YOU FUCKING DARE PLAT!


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

Law said:


> Lolsplatoon



You need to get fresh Law .


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

Yep. A crossover. The only thing Megaman can live in now because he can't support his own game. He has suffered the fate of Pac Man.



Superman said:


> Yet people can easily point out and remember him despite his recent bumps. He and his rogues are still more known then anything from these damn squids.
> 
> And don't you fucking dare say he is in the Bubsy zone...DON'T YOU FUCKING DARE PLAT!



This is what denial looks like people.

And I shouldn't say that you are right.... because Bubsy at least has a game coming out this year .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2017)

@Aries Plat has lost his damn mind. He should be demoted to clown jester of hype!


----------



## Aries (Sep 10, 2017)

I'm the Platman

Ski-bi dibby dib yo da dub dub
Yo da dub dub
Ski-bi dibby dib yo da dub dub
Yo da dub dub
(I'm the platinum)
Ski-bi dibby dib yo da dub dub
Yo da dub dub
Ski-bi dibby dib yo da dub dub
Yo da dub dub

Ba-da-ba-da-ba-be bop bop bodda Hope
Bop ba bodda Hope
Be bop ba bodda Hope
Bop ba bodda 
Ba-da-ba-da-ba-be bop ba bodda Hope
Bop ba bodda Hope
Be bop ba bodda Hope
Bop ba bodda Hope

Ski-bi dibby dib yo da dub dub
Yo da dub dub
Ski-bi dibby dib yo da dub dub
Yo da dub dub
Ski-bi dibby dib yo da dub dub
Yo da dub dub
Ski-bi dibby dib yo da dub dub
Yo da dub dub

Everybody hopes one way or the other
So check out my message to you
As a matter of fact, I don't let trollin' hold you back
If the Platinum can do it, so can you

Everybody's sayin' that the platman hopes
But doesn't ever hopes when he plays
But what you don't know I'm gonna tell you right now
That the Hope and the Plat is the same thing to you
I'm the Platinum
Where's the Platman? 
I'm the Platman

Why should we be pleasin' in the player heathens
Who would try to change the games if they could?
The state of the Host condition insults my intuitions
And it only makes me creative and hard like wood

Everybody hopes one way or the other
So check out my message to you
As a matter of fact, don't let trollin' hold you back
If the Platman can do it, brother, so can you
I'm the platman

Ba-da-ba-da-ba-be bop bop bodda Hope
Bop ba bodda Hope
Be bop ba bodda Hope
Bop ba bodda 
Ba-da-ba-da-ba-be bop ba bodda Hope
Bop ba bodda Hope
Be bop ba bodda Hope
Bop ba bodda Hope

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2017)

Plat I'm on your side, but attacking Megaman. I have to draw the line somewhere.  Also you let Aries take pokemon Red.....


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> @Ultimate Deathsaurer
> 
> WHY ARE YOU STILL HERE!?



Your rage sustains me. Give me more.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> This is what denial looks like people.
> 
> And I shouldn't say that you are right.... because Bubsy at least has a game coming out this year



 You are not even talking about me but yourself...


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> NOBODIES! FUCKING NOBODIES!



​


RemChu said:


> Plat I'm on your side, but attacking Megaman. I have to draw the line somewhere.  Also you let Aries take pokemon Red.....



Vasto started this war. And now I must finish it....


----------



## Aries (Sep 10, 2017)

I chose Isaac from Golden Sun , wonder red and count beck for my unlockable characters


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> I chose Isaac from Golden Sun , wonder red and count beck for my unlockable characters



Master Hand, Lil Mac, and Sho Minamimoto from TWEWY were mine.


----------



## Aries (Sep 10, 2017)

Mario and Link sealed my victory in day one of the draft. Everything else is just icing


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

I got the hot new talent Aries. Your old geezer squad can't stand in the new era.


----------



## Aries (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

Pearl has better bars than these .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> ​
> 
> 
> Vasto started this war. And now I must finish it....



 These games came off the fact that Zelda and Mario games launch their systems. And have only gain nortarity because of dumbass memes. By the end of the year the next new thing will come out and Splatoon will be forgotten...remember rocket league? Me either....


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> These games came off the fact that Zelda and Mario games launch their systems. And have only gain nortarity because of dumbass memes. By the end of the year the next new thing will come out and Splatoon will be forgotten...remember rocket league? Me either....



Except Splatoon 2 sold even better than 1 . The memes are growing, and the memes are more powerful than ever.

Just give yourself over to the freshness Vasto. I will let you decide if you want to be kid or squid.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Except Splatoon 2 sold even better than 1 . The memes are growing, and the memes are more powerful than ever.
> 
> Just give yourself over to the freshness Vasto. I will let you decide if you want to be kid or squid.



 Only sold better because people bought the new Nintendo.....BECAUSE OF THE ZELDA GAME!


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

Superman said:


> Only sold better because people bought the new Nintendo.....BECAUSE OF THE ZELDA GAME!



Less Switches than Wii Us at the point Splatoon 1 came out . 

Also i'm not arguing it is more important than Zelda... i'm arguing its more important than Mega Man .


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

So...

Are you kid?

Or, are you squid?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> You need to get fresh Law .



If getting fresh means playing that game, I'll move on. But thanks.


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Final Round Selections:
> 1. Princess Peach (Platinum)
> 2. Donkey Kong (Aries)
> 3. Marie (Platinum)
> ...


Hmm not sure I like the Valter selection but I am happy that a fire emblem character was picked in the first place.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Hmm not sure I like the Valter selection but I am happy that a fire emblem character was picked in the first place.



I wanted a FE villain for the mafia teams. We have Lucina, Hector and Robin for hero FE representation.


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I wanted a FE villain for the mafia teams. We have Lucina, Hector and Robin for hero FE representation.


I guess my thing is even as a villain from fire emblem I like others villains better but that's just me I guess.  I can't fault you if you like him more than me.


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 10, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __ 








think this guy is my favorite fire emblem bad guy. I also do like Lord Nergal quiet a bit as well as the awkening villain(s) and mad king Ashnard just from his design.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't played the GC games, but I know the Black Knight is popular. I will whenever they get the inevitable remaster. I would say my favorite villains are probably Valter, Berkut, and Nergal.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 10, 2017)

This is unrelated to the current topics of conversation, but it needs to be said.

As a whole, people are pretty decent around here. Better than most sections per activity level. I basically don't have to do anything-- and Capone knows I appreciate it because I'm lazy...But also because I don't _like_ punishing people. Even when they do something wrong.

Sometimes we need a quick reminder that we're not just insulting a computer screen.

None of us are immune to this. Those who say they are, are the ones most sensitive to it. The ones who lash out the hardest are the ones most needing you to pull your punches. This is not a discussion starter, or an inquisition-- just something I hope people can reflect on personally without fingers being pointed around.

At the very least, make peace after the 'game' is over. The mafia section affords people leeway to get away with saying some things that are instant bans elsewhere. That's because it's implied that it's part of the game, and as a competitive game-- we are naturally going to be after one another while playing.

It's obvious to almost everyone when things go too far. Just ponder this the next time you're going to hit 'post reply' trying as hard as you can to injure another faceless avatar.

Here's to another year of frustrating but fun and sometimes fantastic mafia games.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Friendly 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2017)

Law said:


> This is unrelated to the current topics of conversation, but it needs to be said.
> 
> As a whole, people are pretty decent around here. Better than most sections per activity level. I basically don't have to do anything-- and Capone knows I appreciate it because I'm lazy...But also because I don't _like_ punishing people. Even when they do something wrong.
> 
> ...



 Was this a shot at me!? This was a shot at me! Ok it was about time we finally threw down Law. You had been racking up the hits. First you sent your then fiance to frame me in another game last year. Well this latest bit is the last draw. Put on the gloves so I can retire your ass from the ring properly.

I will show you how we did it in the old country. These besmirchings end here with your old ass laid out at my feet.

 But yes....we are very chill here. Thanks for noticing.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tiger (Sep 10, 2017)

I'll go get my handwraps. Wouldn't want to cut you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I haven't played the GC games, but I know the Black Knight is popular. I will whenever they get the inevitable remaster. I would say my favorite villains are probably Valter, Berkut, and Nergal.


He actually gets an full fledged animated sword fight cut scene early in the first game which is kind of neat.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 10, 2017)

Speaking of activity levels

I'm replacing people after 1 night of missed actions like
​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 10, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __ 







COME ON NOW @SinRaven


----------



## Legend (Sep 10, 2017)

@WolfPrinceKiba 

How bout dem cowboys?


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> I chose Isaac from Golden Sun , wonder red and count beck for my unlockable characters


Isaac....

Nostalgia.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 11, 2017)

Legend said:


> @WolfPrinceKiba
> 
> How bout dem cowboys?


They were bad, had to be gifted a TD by the refs. Giants offense without OBJ was just worse. Really wish they would stop making us face each other on SNF in Week 1 or at the least, make it a Giants home game for once. Biased fucking scheduling.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 11, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> They were bad, had to be gifted a TD by the refs. Giants offense without OBJ was just worse. Really wish they would stop making us face each other on SNF in Week 1 or at the least, make it a Giants home game for once. Biased fucking scheduling.


AllI hear are excuses

Defense was all up in there


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 11, 2017)

Legend said:


> AllI hear are excuses
> 
> Defense was all up in there


Brah if you can't score a legitimate TD against a gassed defense at home your team has issues man. I can admit the Giants offense sucks, see the flaws in your own team.

No OBJ pretty much decided the matchup before the game even started. Being without our best player and most game changing WR in the game is a big deal. We will see what happens if he is there next time around.


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 11, 2017)

Both the giants and the cowboys suck

Reactions: Agree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2017)

So, Destiny 2 is pretty fun. Put about 4 hours into it and it now has characters and cutscenes and everything. Fun stuff.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2017)

The speaker finally has time to explain


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2017)

Warcraft is taking an interesting turn.


----------



## Magic (Sep 11, 2017)

Jesus Christ, I love guilty gear.


----------



## Legend (Sep 11, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Brah if you can't score a legitimate TD against a gassed defense at home your team has issues man. I can admit the Giants offense sucks, see the flaws in your own team.
> 
> No OBJ pretty much decided the matchup before the game even started. Being without our best player and most game changing WR in the game is a big deal. We will see what happens if he is there next time around.


Week 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 11, 2017)

Superman said:


> Was this a shot at me!? This was a shot at me! Ok it was about time we finally threw down Law. You had been racking up the hits. First you sent your then fiance to frame me in another game last year. Well this latest bit is the last draw. Put on the gloves so I can retire your ass from the ring properly.
> 
> I will show you how we did it in the old country. These besmirchings end here with your old ass laid out at my feet.





Law said:


> I'll go get my handwraps. Wouldn't want to cut you.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 11, 2017)

Wakes up

Sees warcraft notifications

What in nine hells just happened?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 11, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Wakes up
> 
> Sees warcraft notifications
> 
> What in nine hells just happened?


Dayphase 2, then dayphase 1, now it's night 1.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 11, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Dayphase 2, then dayphase 1, now it's night 1.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 11, 2017)

Guess who is back with his popo.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 11, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Guess who is back with his popo.


You came too fast, I thought you'd last longer.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 11, 2017)

Oh baby i got stamina for round two. Lol


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 11, 2017)

And, i don't wanna talk football. Andy Dalton and those three interceptions made me turn the damn game off.


----------



## Aries (Sep 11, 2017)

My team is going to beat Plats team so bad not even the OBD will be able to calc the damage done

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 11, 2017)

And your team is @Aries?


----------



## Aries (Sep 11, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> And your team is @Aries?



Sign ups haven't been made yet sadly for us to start drafting yet. But I feel good who ever I choose will help end plat and his team


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 11, 2017)

What? Whos league?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 11, 2017)

Ok someone host this vanilla format, 15 players:

*Town:*


-Macho Cop: Investigates a target every night to determine whether they are innocent or guilty. Cannot be protected.

-Doctor: Protects a player every night from kills

-Vigilante: Kills a player every night

-Governor:May choose to stop the lynch once.

-Virgin: Upon being killed causes all kills on the next night phase to be blocked. Loses ability if targeted by the Hooker.

Five Vanilla Townies. HOWEVER. These 5 are, unbeknownst to them:

-Hated Townie: This townie takes one less vote to get lynched.
-Loved Townie: This townie takes one more vote to get lynched
-Village Idiot: Has no voting power
-Double voter: Has two voting power
-Miller: Appears guilty to investigation

*Mafia:*

-Godfather: Appears innocent to investigation
-Hooker: Roleblocks a player at night
-Janitor: All Mafia kills passively hidden while alive

*Independent*:

-Unjester: Must be killed at night to win. If lynched or alive at endgame loses. Appears guilty to investigation. Game continues if they win.

-Prophet: Must predict in a PM to the moderator during the night phase who the next lynch target will be. They are not allowed to vote for their predictions. Must correctly predict the lynch three times in order to win the game, at which point the game ends. Appears innocent to investigation.

Game starts once the Prophet role submits to the host who their prediction for Day 1 lynch will be.

Game should be a majority-lynch only game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 11, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Ok someone host this vanilla format, 15 players:
> 
> Town:
> 
> ...


Won't host but will play the shit out of it.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 11, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Ok someone host this vanilla format, 15 players:
> 
> *Town:*
> 
> ...



@nfcnorth wanted to host one like that

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

I need for someone to appreciate this with me. 

_I'ma give bitches a minute of shine then I'ma tell 'em good riddance
To raise a child it might take a village
but I wouldn't know 'cause these bitches my sons
Yes they was and they STILL IS
_
I'm BALD.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

_Every time I come out I ain't never with no NEW BITCHES!
These bitches is stealin'?
I'ma SUE BITCHES!

_​


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

_No regular DOORS!
On AventaDORS!
Painted it pink just so I could take pictures while you rented YOURS!

_​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 11, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 11, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


>




Really need that  rating


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2017)

Anybody watch Rick and Morty? Man how dark was that episode!? It was awesome. Probably the best episode if not top 3.

@Zeit


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 11, 2017)

I watched the 2nd episode of S3 when it came out and then decided I just wanna watch it in bulk so I been letting it stack up


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 11, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> I watched the 2nd episode of S3 when it came out and then decided I just wanna watch it in bulk so I been letting it stack up


That's how I watched all the prev seasons so doing same lol.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> I watched the 2nd episode of S3 when it came out and then decided I just wanna watch it in bulk so I been letting it stack up





White Wolf said:


> That's how I watched all the prev seasons so doing same lol.



 Man this episode was the shit though. Ya will not be disappointed when ya see it.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 11, 2017)

Superman said:


> Man this episode was the shit though. Ya will not be disappointed when ya see it.



internet has buzzed
Will watch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 11, 2017)

Superman said:


> Man this episode was the shit though. Ya will not be disappointed when ya see it.


I won't be disappointed if @Zeit  does another R&M mafia

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 11, 2017)

Just do it like next year where it doesn't get in the way of my round.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 11, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Ok someone host this vanilla format, 15 players:
> 
> *Town:*
> 
> ...


I would be willing to do so the only question is when.  More of a question of when the best time to do so would be for everyone myself included. Iwan is starting obd favorites much smaller size than the one we just finished) and we have warcraft mafia. With Disney Princess mafia set to follow warcraft which is a game I am in.  I don't know about playing two games at one time and hosting my first ever game.  So I guess I would like to ask how far in is warcraft mafia and how much longer that would last?


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 11, 2017)

But I can put up a sign up and see what people think there.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

I hate the 0 voting power role. What's the point if there are no other abilities? The only thing that's gonna do is cause the player to focus less on the day phase, which is the opposite of what you want.

Mark my words, you will never see a voteless townie in my games unless they have other major abilities as well.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 11, 2017)

Oh the rest and ricklaxation one. @Superman can actually relate to this episode


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

Also a majority lynch game? On NF in 2017?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Oh the rest and ricklaxation one. @Superman can actually relate to this episode



....oh fuck you...you fucking get detoxified l.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 11, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Also a majority lynch game? On NF in 2017?


The CB game is majority lynch and so far has had a lynch each cycle

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 11, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> But I can put up a sign up and see what people think there.



Would like to start ASAP tbh 



Nitty Scott said:


> I hate the 0 voting power role. What's the point if there are no other abilities? The only thing that's gonna do is cause the player to focus less on the day phase, which is the opposite of what you want.
> 
> Mark my words, you will never see a voteless townie in my games unless they have other major abilities as well.



But the voteless townie doesn't know they're voteless so they are still incentivized to vote


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Would like to start ASAP tbh
> 
> 
> 
> But the voteless townie doesn't know they're voteless so they are still incentivized to vote



Then literally what is the point to having that role? There is no interaction for anyone involved.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 11, 2017)

The point is to interact with the three other vote modifier roles (double, hated, loved). All of them work together.


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 11, 2017)

Just one last question stance on role reveals with this set up?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 11, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Just one last question stance on role reveals with this set up?



Allowed. There's generics and janitors and the roles that would reveal would probably get punished for it (as well as making it easier for the Prophet to win since they can discount confirmed townies from the pool of possible lynchees)

Making a quick edit though: 

-Prophet: Must predict in a PM to the moderator during the night phase who the next lynch target will be. They are not allowed to vote for their predictions. Must correctly predict the lynch three times in order to win the game, at which point the game ends. Appears innocent to investigation.

Removing this because I saw an easy exploit in which someone could call for someone to vote and change their vote to every player in the game as a weeding mechanism. 

Allowing them to vote for their predictions seems fun, actually: be wary of town leaders and silver-tongued devils! (@Superman)


----------



## Stelios (Sep 11, 2017)

Superman said:


> ....oh fuck you...you fucking get detoxified l.



Think about it Superbro. Your toxic self is holding your true shelf down


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

Not calling anyone in particular out but role revealing ass bitches are some weak ass bitches. I drag anyone who asks me to reveal regardless of my alignment.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

Like, you really THOUGHT you were gonna intimidate me into answering to you like I'm some child because you're threatening to vote me off the island if I don't?

You're supposed to learn my alignment from my posts, not my role you dumb hoe. Go ask your mother HER role.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 11, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Allowed. There's generics and janitors and the roles that would reveal would probably get punished for it (as well as making it easier for the Prophet to win since they can discount confirmed townies from the pool of possible lynchees)
> 
> Making a quick edit though:
> 
> ...


maybe zero vote power for there lynch target instead? So they can vote for there lynch target they just don't add to the tally?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

"Not being allowed/able" to vote for someone and having a voting power of 0 on them mean the same thing, at least to me.

It means your vote on them will do nothing, not I'm gonna modkill you if you vote for them lol.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 11, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> maybe zero vote power for there lynch target instead? So they can vote for there lynch target they just don't add to the tally?



Yeah see that's a good idea, you're already getting the hang of hosting


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 11, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> "Not being allowed/able" to vote for someone and having a voting power of 0 on them mean the same thing, at least to me.
> 
> It means your vote on them will do nothing, not I'm gonna modkill you if you vote for them lol.


I guess what I am getting at is setting the power to zero lets them vote who they want publicly it just doesn't do anything. Where as not being able to vote them kind of leaves room for stuff that can make people unhappy/feel cheated after the game. Like if I was the prophet and predicted wad's lynch on day 1 and voted for him and than he got lynched and than I guess the next days correctly than people might get salty about the fact I voted for wad when I shouldn't be able to by the wording of my role.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> I guess what I am getting at is setting the power to zero lets them vote who they want publicly it just doesn't do anything. Where as not being able to vote them kind of leaves room for stuff that can make people unhappy/feel cheated after the game. Like if I was the prophet and predicted wad's lynch on day 1 and voted for him and than he got lynched and than I guess the next days correctly than people might get salty about the fact I voted for wad when I shouldn't be able to by the wording of my role.



Those situations are resolved by a quick "Sorry for the confusing wording," the real meaning of which translates roughly to "wow you dumbass bitch, how the fuck do you tie your shoes in the morning? bitch apologize for wasting me time you ungrateful hoe. you are LUCKY I grace this ugly ass website with my genius ass game. you are WELCOME for that fascinating ass role I gave you."


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 11, 2017)

Also, it goes without saying that there is no mod confirmation on the progress of the prophet's predictions.

The game just abruptly ends.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Also, it goes without saying that there is no mod confirmation on the progress of the prophet's predictions.
> 
> The game just abruptly ends.



Oh no girl let me tell you how hard the host gets flamed when indies suddenly end the game


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

Giving me ALL the Zyra teas


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 11, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Oh no girl let me tell you how hard the host gets flamed when indies suddenly end the game



But it's open setup, errbody knows the prophet exists.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> But it's open setup, errbody knows the prophet exists.



And I told you dumb whores there was a hostile indie coming at your wigs, but noooo.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 11, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> And I told you dumb whores there was a hostile indie coming at your wigs, but noooo.



Hey hey now I didn't play that game! Don't go full eclipse on me I don't deserve NO shade I'm out here at high noon like


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Hey hey now I didn't play that game! Don't go full eclipse on me I don't deserve NO shade I'm out here at high noon like



Yes you did Manny askfjsfklj


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 11, 2017)

oh right i was evelynn LOL

what a flop


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

tru

I dunno why I thought giving you stealth-based role whose survival was critical to the faction was a good idea


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

granted I didn't give you anything, the good sister RNGesus did

but I could have re-randomized it


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 11, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Not calling anyone in particular out but role revealing ass bitches are some weak ass bitches. I drag anyone who asks me to reveal regardless of my alignment.



Love when people ask you if you're town just for it to get lie detected because they can't read you, lmfao


----------



## Tiger (Sep 11, 2017)

Role-revealing makes sense with a few hours left in the day when you're well ahead in votes.

And sometimes, I've chosen to just start a game with: 'I'm generic/vanilla...sup.'

It really doesn't mean much. It's not proof. It's not intentionally fucking with the integrity of a game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 11, 2017)

Also in my experience scum on NF do very little to punish role revealing, especially in closed setups.

Sometimes it really is imbalanced by game design but sometimes the scum see someone reveal and are like "well we can't do shit now "

Yes you can.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 11, 2017)

That's why I always allow it, but include mechanics to punish it. That's realistic to the situation.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2017)

I don't like role revealing much to begin with. I feel like it is a crutch for people that can't talk their way out of lynches. 

I will be having a closed setup in Lovecraft partly for this reason... and partly for the fun that insanity brings .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 11, 2017)

It can be a crutch but it's simply part of the game strategy.

It's the best way for investigative roles to provide their results, for one.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> It can be a crutch but it's simply part of the game strategy.
> 
> It's the best way for investigative roles to provide their results, for one.



I don't really mind when cops do it, though there are more subtle ways of doing it. Most people will trust a 'vote lynch whoever trust me on this'. So cops can do it without role revealing.

I just get more annoyed with the chain of 'oh, i'm town role x you shouldn't lynch me', 'okay [vote lynch y]', 'oh, you can't lynch me either, i'm town role z'. It just feels very boring to me. It seems like every end game is just: oh, there are 8 people role revealed and 6 people who aren't, lets just go through those six and win.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2017)

I felt ashamed of myself that I let LG talk me into role revealing in Hero's game at the end phase. I'm not going to be doing that anymore. 
Platinum is now on the anti role-revealing meta


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 11, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I felt ashamed of myself that I let LG talk me into role revealing in Hero's game at the end phase. I'm not going to be doing that anymore.
> Platinum is now on the anti role-revealing meta


You should play my game next month 
I do no role reveals by default and there's always a little special something for revealers

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 11, 2017)

I banned revealing in my hxh game and besides JJCB revealing like 5 different times after I told him not to, I think it made the game much better, and despite being RM still had the deductive part to it.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 11, 2017)

Giving scum fake claim could make a game even with role reveal not so bad usually cause it still needs some deduction that way and scum doesn't need to kill their brain what to claim and get outed easily


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 11, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I don't like role revealing much to begin with. I feel like it is a crutch for people that can't talk their way out of lynches.



If you'd join a game on OJ you'd be shocked to see how in every game people are like ''claim your role, claim your role'' 

Or people randomly claim just because they got one vote on their ass and can't stand a bit of pressure (not many can talk their way out of a lynch anyways if their role isn't proven)

they're so afraid to vote for someone if there isn't some kinda guilty invest result on a person

had to check a game a day or two ago and there was a guy with the same scum meta as always and people were asking for a claim and i was just like ''why you still asking for a claim, he's acting so blatantly scum?!'' anyways they got their claim and wanted to let him go to prove himself, though there was evidence against him so he got lynched.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You should play my game next month
> I do no role reveals by default and there's always a little special something for revealers



Link me.



Dr. White said:


> I banned revealing in my hxh game and besides JJCB revealing like 5 different times after I told him not to, I think it made the game much better, and despite being RM still had the deductive part to it.



That's kind of how I feel. Games that block it are generally more fun than games that have no restrictions on it.



Evil C.C. said:


> Giving scum fake claim could make a game even with role reveal not so bad usually cause it still needs some deduction that way and scum doesn't need to kill their brain what to claim and get outed easily



This is true, but it only works in closed setups.



Underworld Broker said:


> If you'd join a game on OJ you'd be shocked to see how in every game people are like ''claim your role, claim your role''
> 
> Or people randomly claim just because they got one vote on their ass and can't stand a bit of pressure (not many can talk their way out of a lynch anyways if their role isn't proven)
> 
> ...



This sounds intensely boring to play.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 11, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Link me.


I'll post signups by end of week probably   Kinda want it early October, so should finish and transition into your round.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 11, 2017)

I banned revealing or even hinting at revealing (in the obvious way Plat just described of 'vote this guy, trust me') in one my games because I was scared of the potential I had in a cop+deputies mason group, so I limited them to actually having to make a case against someone like everyone else would have to


but in retrospect that was a bad host move, should've found a better way to balance the game, should've went closed setup (that wasn't really done much yet at the time though) and some other balancing adds


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 11, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Never interrupt your enemy when they are making a mistake .
> 
> I think Beyonce once said that. Or maybe it was Taylor Swift.


Gotta play for that towncred 

Plus they were thinning us down, we easily could have one if our vigs were better


----------



## Aries (Sep 11, 2017)

I was frozen today


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

Law said:


> Role-revealing makes sense with a few hours left in the day when you're well ahead in votes.
> 
> And sometimes, I've chosen to just start a game with: 'I'm generic/vanilla...sup.'
> 
> It really doesn't mean much. It's not proof. It's not intentionally fucking with the integrity of a game.



It just means you're a bitch ass bitch


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

Didi said:


> I banned revealing or even hinting at revealing (in the obvious way Plat just described of 'vote this guy, trust me') in one my games because I was scared of the potential I had in a cop+deputies mason group, so I limited them to actually having to make a case against someone like everyone else would have to
> 
> 
> but in retrospect that was a bad host move, should've found a better way to balance the game, should've went closed setup (that wasn't really done much yet at the time though) and some other balancing adds



I never understood why open setup exists. Closed setup is way better for inspiring discussion among the players.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I never understood why open setup exists. Closed setup is way better for inspiring discussion among the players.



I actually think your game is a really good way of showing this.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 11, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I never understood why open setup exists. Closed setup is way better for inspiring discussion among the players.



Not necessarily, it's just a different discussion. Each setup has its advantages.

Those who only like one type...should only use that type-- it just means they don't quite see the whole picture, and that's fine.


----------



## Didi (Sep 11, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Hmm.. did they have this kinda write ups where every character in the game is getting mentioned and who they targeted? Because i remember previous games always looking like this and town had it usually easy by just claiming who they targeted and getting scum lynched. Like that's not mafia, it's just hoping to be lucky and target scum to have a lynch target.
> If you fake claim some character who didn't appear in the write up then they're like ''so many nights passed and you didn't appear, wtf you're scum''




yeah, that was a major problem with my old setups as well, I used to have (really cool) stories for each write-up, which did help in setting the tone and immersion of the game, but it also meant that everyone who wasn't braindead could get lots of info/pseudo-investigations from reading the write-ups carefully

back in those days that was common, but looking back on it, I would definitely go about it differently

I mean it was neat in that it at least rewarded paying attention
but there was always at least 1 person paying attention who'd then disect and give all the info to the rest of thread
so the people not paying attention got the info anyway


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 11, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Hmm.. did they have this kinda write ups where every character in the game is getting mentioned and who they targeted? Because i remember previous games always looking like this and town had it usually easy by just claiming who they targeted and getting scum lynched. Like that's not mafia, it's just hoping to be lucky and target scum to have a lynch target.
> If you fake claim some character who didn't appear in the write up then they're like ''so many nights passed and you didn't appear, wtf you're scum''


yep that's exactly what happened 

Also what's up with crugyr?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 11, 2017)

Law said:


> I've reached out to some, and one-- Ember-- is going to co-host next year's Faves with me. So I think we're ok on that front.
> 
> Basically:
> 
> ...



Would describe it different tbh

It's more like he's planning a dinner for everyone, the food tastes fantastic, but some people are getting their food either late or have to wait way too long, while others are having already their desserts and such.

--------------
>broccoli and banana pepper pizza
wtf

how can someone even like that

if you're mentioning a pizza with fruits then make it at least pineapple pizza

i love pineapple pizza, totally feel like eating one now 

or a  ham with green chili pizza, mmmmhhhh....


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 11, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> yep that's exactly what happened
> 
> Also what's up with crugyr?



I totally feel like hosting a bastard game over there

like really fucking bastard they're gonna remember this game forever

punishing them for revealing their roles, they'll just have to regret doing things that way

should totally host my waifu & husbando mafia game 

----
should ask him what's up, haven't talked to him since quite a while, i guess he was rather busy (a few other peeps have also been busy and i haven't seen them much the last few weeks/months)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 11, 2017)

nice quote broki


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 11, 2017)

I have no idea how that happened


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 11, 2017)

@Cubey   come back to us

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 11, 2017)

Make a wwe game please


----------



## poutanko (Sep 11, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Love when people ask you if you're town just for it to get lie detected because they can't read you, lmfao


You're obviously scum last game but for strange reason people ignored you (except WAD)  you can see the reaction too after asking people if they're town or not to confirm your suspicion basically not necessarily to LD (I thought you're Red Godmother lol)


----------



## poutanko (Sep 11, 2017)

@Platinum is there no news from God? :/


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 11, 2017)

poutanko said:


> You're obviously scum last game but for strange reason people ignored you (except WAD)  you can see the reaction too after asking people if they're town or not to confirm your suspicion basically not necessarily to LD (I thought you're Red Godmother lol)



I was also scum in DB2 mafia but was coasting and no one suspected me, lol. You'll always get a chill "I'm town" reply from me, doesn't mean anything.

----
>implying I would kill someone who is barely active instead of people who are claiming their role


Everyone who claims their role is usually on my hitlist

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 11, 2017)

@Cubey

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Sep 11, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I was also scum in DB2 mafia but was coasting and no one suspected me, lol. You'll always get a chill "I'm town" reply from me, doesn't mean anything.
> 
> ----
> >implying I would kill someone who is barely active instead of people who are claiming their role
> ...


Yea, saw you playing as Towa. Only revealed because of Supey/Zebra's ability giving town a rather obvious clue.

Lol I thought Red was under control or something when they killed Bada


----------



## Magic (Sep 11, 2017)

I made a new friend today, he is from my home state of Massachusetts.
First student/classmate Ive met from Mass. And we both agreed this place is nice, but has crazy homeless, and way more crazier people in general than quiet Mass. (San Francisco is kinda crazy)

....
I've noticed a trend, but a lot of J's in my contact list.
even gf name starts with J....

~_~


----------



## Zeit (Sep 11, 2017)

Superman said:


> Anybody watch Rick and Morty? Man how dark was that episode!? It was awesome. Probably the best episode if not top 3.
> 
> @Zeit



Definitely within the Top 3, I'm so glad the Citadel wasn't just written off, it's one of the best parts of the Rick and Morty verse.



White Wolf said:


> I won't be disappointed if @Zeit  does another R&M mafia



tfw I can't tell if this is a backhanded compliment or an insult.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 11, 2017)

Zeit said:


> tfw I can't tell if this is a backhanded compliment or an insult.


Depends on the roles you give me in Wuxia and whatever else you host.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 11, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I made a new friend today, he is from my home state of Massachusetts.
> First student/classmate Ive met from Mass. And we both agreed this place is nice, but has crazy homeless, and way more crazier people in general than quiet Mass. (San Francisco is kinda crazy)
> 
> ....
> ...



Names starting with J are best names.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Magic (Sep 11, 2017)

Probably going to end up in Oakland....rent here is expensive. Though I'm still looking around.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 11, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Names starting with J are best names.



Funny because names that start with a K are the worst. 

>Kourtney
>Kaitlyn
>Kristine

BLEGH.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 11, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Funny because names that start with a K are the worst.
> 
> >Kourtney
> >Kaitlyn
> ...



> Kourtney
> K
> Kristine
> K
>not C

Like... I don't even.

Don't forget Klaire by the way.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 11, 2017)

Exactly my point.


----------



## Zeit (Sep 11, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Depends on the roles you give me in Wuxia and whatever else you host.



You need to host something first so I can relentlessly spam the role PM in revenge.


----------



## Magic (Sep 11, 2017)

Joe ,John, Johnathan Joseph, Jocelyn, Jacob (bf in highschool), Josh ( travel buddy, good friend, understands me on another level) Julie, Jennifer 

new friend is James.

Oh and my crazy buddy here who is from Brazil is Jefferson. Went to Vegas with him.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 11, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Exactly my point.



I have more of a  with the first and third one than the middle one. 
Not sure why.

Still.. using a K instead of a C is .


----------



## Magic (Sep 11, 2017)

So many Js
bf is best friend

:0ptimistic


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 11, 2017)

problem nfc


----------



## Magic (Sep 11, 2017)

My dad's legal name back home is Jean 

on that island Jean is french for John.  ( I think, pretty sure. )


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 11, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> problem nfc


One guess what my name starts with


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 11, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> One guess what my name starts with



n

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 11, 2017)

Zeit said:


> You need to host something first so I can relentlessly spam the role PM in revenge.


Soon my friend soon, about 20ish days give or take. 

There will be a lot of PM spamming in this game
and a lot of throwing bricks at me probably
but it'll be fun  

@Cubey

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 11, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Yea, saw you playing as Towa. Only revealed because of Supey/Zebra's ability giving town a rather obvious clue.
> 
> Lol I thought Red was under control or something when they killed Bada



I wanted to win as this great role though 

Why would you think I'd get controlled, wasn't trying to make me look like town, controlling me would've been a waste, lol. 
Btw. wanted to say you were probably controlled when you told everyone that jiraiya result on me, kek


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 11, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> n


What you did there I see it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 11, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> One guess what my name starts with



Kevin Yuri Smith 



Mr. Waffles said:


> n


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 11, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> What you did there I see it.



It's not like I was hiding it though.


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 11, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Kevin Yuri Smith
> Nope not Kevin pretty sure I have said my first name in this thread before.  Kyle


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 11, 2017)

I was making a semi-subtle joke that your initials were KYS.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 11, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> I was making a semi-subtle joke that your initials were KYS.



See, nfc, seeing what he did there would be something you'd say that you saw what they did there to.


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 11, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> I was making a semi-subtle joke that your initials were KYS.


There not though.



Mr. Waffles said:


> It's not like I was hiding it though.


True true


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 11, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> See, nfc, seeing what he did there would be something you'd say that you saw what they did there to.


I didn't see that one to be fair but had a suspcion something was there. I also didn't imply I saw what wad did but did for what you said.


----------



## Zeit (Sep 11, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Soon my friend soon, about 20ish days give or take.
> 
> There will be a lot of PM spamming in this game
> and a lot of throwing bricks at me probably
> ...



Cool, looking forward to it.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 11, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> I didn't see that one to be fair but had a suspcion something was there. I also didn't imply I saw what wad did but did for what you said.



I'd reply, but then I'd want to make it a really long sentence that just doesn't seem to end, but that would just remind me of 2011 Aries and that ain't something I'd want to remind myself of, so Imma just not do that even though I'm doing it anyways, but unintentionally, so that makes it better, or something.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 11, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'd reply, but then I'd want to make it a really long sentence that just doesn't seem to end, but that would just remind me of 2011 Aries and that ain't something I'd want to remind myself of, so Imma just not do that even though I'm doing it anyways, but unintentionally, so that makes it better, or something.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 11, 2017)

I... don't know how to interpret that. >.>


----------



## poutanko (Sep 11, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I wanted to win as this great role though
> 
> Why would you think I'd get controlled, wasn't trying to make me look like town, controlling me would've been a waste, lol.
> Btw. wanted to say you were probably controlled when you told everyone that jiraiya result on me, kek


...but it was Zeit who investigated you O.o


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 11, 2017)

poutanko said:


> ...but it was Zeit who investigated you o_O



You should see it from other people's PoV who are not part of blue mafia. 
I know you said Zeit investigated me actually, but you couldn't just say in-game "my scum buddy got that result and i couldn't have been the one who got controlled" 
So yeah, only mafia would know what was going on and I doubt you could've kept tunnelling your result on me without looking suspicious af.


----------



## poutanko (Sep 11, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> You should see it from other people's PoV who are not part of blue mafia.
> I know you said Zeit investigated me actually, but you couldn't just say in-game "my scum buddy got that result and i couldn't have been the one who got controlled"
> So yeah, only mafia would know what was going on and I doubt you could've kept tunnelling your result on me without looking suspicious af.


There's nfc who for some reason didn't get his result on you so...


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 11, 2017)

poutanko said:


> There's nfc who for some reason didn't get his result on you so...



Don't know why he didn't, I took over a town role (i guess) so he should've gotten something 

Also who did lie detect my "I'm not blue mafia"-post, that's was suspiciously fast processed  even to me, lmao


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 11, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Also who did lie detect my "I'm not blue mafia"-post, that's was suspiciously fast processed  even to me, lmao



Hi.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Sep 11, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Don't know why he didn't, I took over a town role (i guess) so he should've gotten something
> 
> Also who did lie detect my "I'm not blue mafia"-post, that's was suspiciously fast processed  even to me, lmao


Not Blue  also Green only had 1 shot to create fake write up and they used it on Darth xD


----------



## poutanko (Sep 11, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Hi.


...oh


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

My biggest piece of wisdom regarding playing mafia:

When scum, fully create your own fake role. Claim fake pro-town abilities, receive fake PMs that would only be sent to townies, etc. People rarely question well thought out game mechanics.

This is by far the most underutilized and most effective blending tactic on here imo.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 11, 2017)

I had a fake role in case someone asked me, was hoping no one knew that character to 100%


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I had a fake role in case someone asked me, was hoping no one knew that character to 100%



No, I mean be proactive in using your fake role. Volunteer information. Volunteer to use your abilities. Really act like you're helping. Maybe doctors will even protect you.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 11, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> My biggest piece of wisdom regarding playing mafia:
> 
> When scum, fully create your own fake role. Claim fake pro-town abilities, receive fake PMs that would only be sent to townies, etc. People rarely question well thought out game mechanics.
> 
> This is by far the most underutilized and most effective blending tactic on here imo.



Doesn't work for every game, but yeah-- been doing this for years.

Not everyone is a creative liar.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

Law what's your biggest scumtell or most common mistake as scum?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 11, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I had a fake role in case someone asked me, was hoping no one knew that character to 100%



The Widow? That wasn't even remotely believable. 



Nitty Scott said:


> Law what's your biggest scumtell or most common mistake as scum?



I'll think on it.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 11, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> No, I mean be proactive in using your fake role. Volunteer information. Volunteer to use your abilities. Really act like you're helping. Maybe doctors will even protect you.



Can't do that when I try to stay under the radar till I get my true final boss role, couldn't just make myself to a target and risk getting shot by mafia and they notice i can't die  

But yah, I usually try to roleplay as my fake role, I think I got carried away when I was playing as SK and fake claimed some indie-doctor who had to heal a few lives of other player.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 11, 2017)

Law said:


> The Widow? That wasn't even remotely believable.



And still people moved on without questioning me, lmao


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2017)

poutanko said:


> @Platinum is there no news from God? :/



Not yet no. I haven't been on discord much, but typically cubert is on later in the day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tiger (Sep 11, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Law what's your biggest scumtell or most common mistake as scum?



I've written something and deleted it 4 times now. Everything I come up with is meta-based, and happens sometimes no matter what my role is.

If I'm playing an important game-- I'm nervous about dying before I can make my play. Happens regardless of alignment. 

I will hunt scum no matter who I am.

I think if there's one mistake I've caught myself on is ridiculing my teammates more than others. I rarely make the same mistake twice.

I'd love for someone to show me something I haven't caught and fixed myself.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## poutanko (Sep 11, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Not yet no. I haven't been on discord much, but typically cubert is on later in the day.


Please update us if he replies 
and tell him the wolf has turned into a lonely puppy


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 11, 2017)

He's gonna wonder why he can't log in with his God username


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Please update us if he replies
> and tell him the wolf has turned into a lonely puppy



Will do. I left a message in our discord channel, so he should see it when he pops on.



Law said:


> I've written something and deleted it 4 times now. Everything I come up with is meta-based, and happens sometimes no matter what my role is.
> 
> If I'm playing an important game-- I'm nervous about dying before I can make my play. Happens regardless of alignment.
> 
> ...



I'm the same. My first two games back, i've been a little inconsistent, but I definitely feel more pressure to perform and blend on a mafia team, because I don't want to let people down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

Law said:


> I've written something and deleted it 4 times now. Everything I come up with is meta-based, and happens sometimes no matter what my role is.
> 
> If I'm playing an important game-- I'm nervous about dying before I can make my play. Happens regardless of alignment.
> 
> ...



Well that would require you actually signing up for a game so


----------



## Tiger (Sep 11, 2017)

Or maybe never again.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

I really miss Laix, I have nobody else to share bops with


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 11, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I really miss Laix, I have nobody else to share bops with



bops being shorthand for Blessing of Protections, RIGHT?!?!


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

_Soon as we walk through the door
Fellas be grabbin us like, yooo_


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> bops being shorthand for Blessing of Protections, RIGHT?!?!



Literally tied with warriors for the worst class in vanilla 

Unfortunately both of them would later be usurped by death knights and demon hunters


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

Shaman > paladins

Poor Alliance


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

Why do people keep PMing me about something called Warcraft Mafia Game?


----------



## Magic (Sep 11, 2017)

@WADsworth the Wise You doing any looting tonight?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 11, 2017)

bruh

i aint played WoW in years

cuz u know

i learned to have self-respect

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> bruh
> 
> i aint played WoW in years
> 
> ...



WAD Elysium was literally this year


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

Yeah get dragged


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

So Manny what's the tea in Florida

Are you all naga yet


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

I for one would gladly swear allegiance to Azshara instead of Trump


----------



## Tiger (Sep 11, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Literally tied with *warriors* for the worst class in vanilla
> 
> Unfortunately both of them would later be usurped by death knights and demon hunters



Only if you mean Fury. Otherwise you're misremembering.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

Law said:


> Only if you mean Fury. Otherwise you're misremembering.



You're misremembering because fury was the best DPS spec in the game once geared.

I meant trash as in boring, ugly, uninspired, laborious to play, ugly


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

Did I say ugly


----------



## Tiger (Sep 11, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> You're misremembering because fury was the best DPS spec in the game once geared.
> 
> I meant trash as in boring, ugly, uninspired, laborious to play, ugly



Fury was not the best dps spec fully geared. No fury warrior could come anywhere near my rogue. I remember maybe 1 Fury breaching the top 20.

I raided hardcore on two different servers two different seasons. We never turned anyone away due to class-- didn't need to be douchebags to achieve server firsts back then-- but Fury was never optimal choice.

And Warrior was #1 tank without even a contender.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

Well regardless of the warrior's performance in raids

They're literally a lame, powerless version of shaman


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

Have you ever wanted to play an enhancement shaman without any of their cool magic spells

Well now you can!


----------



## Tiger (Sep 11, 2017)

When I say "vanilla" it's BWL and earlier. I quit before the bugs.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 11, 2017)

I enjoyed Warrior tanking. Priest healing, too.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

Law said:


> When I say "vanilla" it's BWL and earlier. I quit before the bugs.



Rofl that explains it. By "geared" I meant Ahn'Qiraj and Naxx gear. Fury does become the strongest DPS spec in later raids.

I'm surprised you fit so much time spent raiding into just the first 3 raids lol. I had no idea you were that hardcore.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 11, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> WAD Elysium was literally this year





Nitty Scott said:


> Yeah get dragged



i dont know what ur talking about tbh 



Nitty Scott said:


> So Manny what's the tea in Florida
> 
> Are you all naga yet



the hurricane really wasnt much

strong winds that tore up the hood some but

there was like virtually no flooding in our area



Law said:


> I enjoyed Warrior tanking. Priest healing, too.



LEVELING A WARRIOR

was the most AIDS experience

ive ever experienced

and i actually have AIDS


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

Not to mention that also means you quit before the talent tree remakes that helped fury a lot too


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

And Manny didn't even do it on a PVP server LOL


----------



## Tiger (Sep 11, 2017)

Leveling Arms isn't hard at all, whatcha on about?

I actually leveled as Protection with a healer friend as a duo. I didn't mind it.

Leveling Disc Priest was much worse. You can't ever die, but you kill way slower.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

Law I'm sorry but vanilla emulation servers have basically solved the game from countless play throughs and I can assure you disc priest is faster than any warrior spec 

Disc is probably the optimal leveling spec for priests until 40 anyways lol


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

Then again we played on patch 1.12 talent trees and you said you quit before the talent reworks so that's gonna make a huge difference

Talent trees were all stronger after their reworks, especially Druids because innervate became baseline


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

Did you play when Holy Nova was the last talent in the holy tree? LOOOL


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 11, 2017)

Disc priest was my first charcter I ever played it was on my bros account. Joined kind of late (late wrath of the lich king). My main though is my holy pally


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

should I continue to moderate my game fairly and impartially or should I modkill everyone I don't like

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 11, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> should I continue to moderate my game fairly and impartially or should I modkill everyone I don't like


The latter


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> The latter



I will start with you


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 11, 2017)

Bradford was so good. As long as he gets good o-line play he is going to light it up.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 11, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Law I'm sorry but vanilla emulation servers have basically solved the game from countless play throughs and I can assure you disc priest is faster than any warrior spec
> 
> Disc is probably the optimal leveling spec for priests until 40 anyways lol



Again, you're talking to someone who started playing WoW the day it came out and quit while the game was telling us to farm dailies and grind so the server could open AQ. 

Believe me when I say-- when I played, Disc Priest was not optimal at anything other than main tank healing. I was the 3rd priest on the server to hit level cap...I'm old-school WoW no-lifer. 

As I said, being disc it was almost impossible to die-- but killing things was a test of patience at the best of times. Luckily, as a healer in a new game...i never had to wait long for an invite.

Years before group finder bullshit. 



Nitty Scott said:


> Did you play when Holy Nova was the last talent in the holy tree? LOOOL



You know I did.


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 11, 2017)

roles have been randomized will be sending out roles soon. Game will start tomorrow.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 11, 2017)

Girl I know you finna run the phases opposite of mine


----------



## Magic (Sep 11, 2017)

Old school edm vibe


----------



## Aries (Sep 12, 2017)

​
I'll be hosting this game before DragonBall. I feel real good about the theme and being able to use my creativity to create one of the most dynamic Role Madness games of all time. Platinum will be my co-host and likely will get another

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2017)

...........................


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2017)

I don't mind helping you out Aries, but you should probably ask me before announcing me as cohost of a game .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 12, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I don't mind helping you out Aries, but you should probably ask me before announcing me as cohost of a game .


I thought you were equals but alas...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 12, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I don't mind helping you out Aries, but you should probably ask me before announcing me as cohost of a game .



Since when were you under the impression that you had a choice ?


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 12, 2017)

@Mr. Waffles

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @Mr. Waffles



Hm ?


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Hm ?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I thought you were equals but alas...



I have always been the stronger of the two. That's why he relies on me for help .


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 12, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I have always been the stronger of the two. That's why he relies on me for help .


To me it looks like you're his bitch.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> To me it looks like you're his bitch.



Do you really want another Aries game without a co-host, because this is how you get Aries games without co-hosts .

I am not even sure I want to co-host a nardo game though; didn't even finish that garbage .


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 12, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Do you really want another Aries game without a co-host, because this is how you get Aries games without co-hosts .
> 
> I am not even sure I want to co-host a nardo game though; didn't even finish that garbage .


Oi oi don't go there.  

Meh he wants a Nardo trilogy so it'll probably be early Nardo shit that you're familiar with

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 12, 2017)

Also,



White Wolf said:


>


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Also,


  but y doe

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> but y doe


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


I'll explain it when everything's over

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'll explain it when everything's over

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Oi oi don't go there.
> 
> Meh he wants a Nardo trilogy so it'll probably be early Nardo shit that you're familiar with



I mean, I stopped reading about partway through the final arc, but i'm not certain that is something I want to be involved in .


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 12, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I mean, I stopped reading about partway through the final arc, but i'm not certain that is something I want to be involved in .



Suck it up, buttercup.
You're his co-host for all eternity.
Better get used to it.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 12, 2017)

The host there is, the host there was, the host there ever will be!


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 12, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I mean, I stopped reading about partway through the final arc, but i'm not certain that is something I want to be involved in .


I finished it but don't remember anything past a certain point, kek. 
Probably why I gave up trying to finish FT/Bleach 
Probably why I consider giving up on OP too  
Or maybe marathon it, idk. 

@Cubey

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Suck it up, buttercup.
> You're his co-host for all eternity.
> Better get used to it.



Release me from this torment.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2017)

I guess this is what hope is all about.

I must sacrifice myself for the good of mafia. I really am the messianic figure you all have been wishing the return of aren't I?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 12, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Release me from this torment.



Releasing you would in turn imprison me.
So, nah.



Platinum said:


> I guess this is what hope is all about.
> 
> I must sacrifice myself for the good of mafia. I really am the messianic figure you all have been wishing the return of aren't I?



You're the @Hero we don't need.
The @Hero we don't want.
Just the @Hero we're stuck with.

@Nello

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I finished it but don't remember anything past a certain point, kek.
> Probably why I gave up trying to finish FT/Bleach
> Probably why I consider giving up on OP too
> Or maybe marathon it, idk.
> ...



One Piece started sucking like 5 years ago. For FT, I dropped that shit like a hot stone.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 12, 2017)

Platinum said:


> One Piece started sucking like 5 years ago. For FT, I dropped that shit like a hot stone.


> using time
Fuck idk

Is that when MF ended? 
Cos if so, yeh... 
It's had its moments and ups and downs but eh

I'm getting a lot more enjoyment reading some new mangos or reading completed mangos that aren't 5000 chapters long. 



@Cubey

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 12, 2017)

Platinum said:


> One Piece started sucking like 5 years ago. For FT, I dropped that shit like a hot stone.



I started reading OP after it started sucking.
I have the best timing.

Then again, I still like OP.

Then again, I liked all of FT.

My opinion is invalid.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm reading Kengan Asura, love the reactions in it, and the fights are pretty sick. Though wondering if the place I'm reading on is outdated in terms of chapter uploads  or it got cancelled or something... will think about that in 10 more chaps.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'm reading Kengan Asura, love the reactions in it, and the fights are pretty sick. Though wondering if the place I'm reading on is outdated in terms of chapter uploads  or it got cancelled or something... will think about that in 10 more chaps.



I'm pretty sure that is still a thing and you are looking at somewhere outdated. I don't read it, but the OBD loves it.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 12, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I'm pretty sure that is still a thing and you are looking at somewhere outdated. I don't read it, but the OBD loves it.


Man idk why I thought this manga was ... super old  

I'm at ch67 and ch 78 only came out a few days ago lol 

That's... kinda disappointing I thought it'd be complete   what happens when you don't pay attention to anything rip 

the MC is cool af

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2017)

The only manga I read these days is Vinland Saga, To you The Immortal, BnHA, and Uratarou .


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 12, 2017)

Platinum said:


> BnHA, and Uratarou .



Good shit 


Pedo-bro in Uratarou  
I'm iffy on Uratarou once it entered the 2nd arc, has its moments and then it feels weird then it feels good it's like having a stalker ex gf or something

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Good shit
> 
> 
> Pedo-bro in Uratarou
> I'm iffy on Uratarou once it entered the 2nd arc, has its moments and then it feels weird then it feels good it's like having a stalker ex gf or something



Pedo-bro was... something .

I find Uratarou to be really refreshing. The build to current Uratarou was really well done, and I like the potential status quo change we are getting again. The author paces at basically unprecedented speed for a shonen.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 12, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Pedo-bro was... something .
> 
> I find Uratarou to be really refreshing. The build to current Uratarou was really well done, and I like the potential status quo change we are getting again. The author paces at basically unprecedented speed for a shonen.


I really hated his design change until I read that one extra chapter which explained it, then I was like "Oh  well okay... I can dig it..."

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I really hated his design change until I read that one extra chapter which explained it, then I was like "Oh  well okay... I can dig it..."



Can't fault the robo-arm fueled with the power of love.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 12, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Can't fault the robo-arm fueled with the power of love.


Yeah but his design did a full 180 and it bugged me  the long haired immortal no fucks given style was sweet then he looked idk kinda plain, but it was sad he got rid of his hair cos it got tainted by his love's blood

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Yeah but his design did a full 180 and it bugged me  the long haired immortal no fucks given style was sweet then he looked idk kinda plain, but it was sad he got rid of his hair cos it got tainted by his love's blood



We'll probably get emo Uratarou back for a while, so don't worry you might get it again .

I got Cubert into the series, and perhaps I can get a few more converts in this thread .


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 12, 2017)

Platinum said:


> We'll probably get emo Uratarou back for a while, so don't worry you might get it again .
> 
> I got Cubert into the series, and perhaps I can get a few more converts in this thread .


He rec'd it to me kek tho he told me he didn't even read it yet  


@Cubey 

I picked it up cos of him among a few other series, while blue ballin' him for a dozen others

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> He rec'd it to me kek tho he told me he didn't even read it yet
> 
> 
> @Cubey
> ...



Probably cause I was posting images of shit that happened in our discord channel and he dug them.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 12, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Probably cause I was posting images of shit that happened in our discord channel and he dug them.


Ya probly he said his friend liked it  
Figured it was you when I saw you in the Uratarou thread

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 12, 2017)

For better or worse my knowledge of Naruto is still pretty high due to my time in the KC/BD. Not the near encyclopedic levels it once was though thankfully.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 12, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> For better or worse my knowledge of Naruto is still pretty high due to my time in the KC/BD. Not the near encyclopedic levels it once was though thankfully.


I used to remember every single character in the entire Big 3 and then some  

but old age struck now I barely remember my own name

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I used to remember every single character in the entire Big 3 and then some
> 
> but old age struck now I barely remember my own name


...even the fodder minions of the Espada?


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 12, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> ...even the fodder minions of the Espada?


Yah..  

I still remember Findddor or Finndor the bird brain who fought Hisagi cos seeing Hisagi go kinda all out was dope af and he was one of my faves so I remembered the fodder too lol

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Aries (Sep 12, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I don't mind helping you out Aries, but you should probably ask me before announcing me as cohost of a game .



I will do that game before DragonBall one. I'm waiting on how survival arc goes. Want to see what jiren can do


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 12, 2017)

So my Internet randomly decided to stop working only my phone Internet works atm. As soon as I get Internet on my pc I will begin the game. Cause I am not dealing with formatting things on my phone.


----------



## Magic (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm near 900 pages into the book. So close...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 12, 2017)

_Look, I don't dance now I make money moves
I don't gotta dance, I make money moves
if I see you and I don't speak, that means I don't fuck with you
_
A fucking BOP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shizune (Sep 12, 2017)

_Had to let these bitches know
just in case these hoes FORGOT
I just run and check the mail
another CHECK from Mona SCOTT!_

GO OFF CARDI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shizune (Sep 12, 2017)

_Lil bitch!
You can't fuck with me if you wanted to!
These expensive!
These is red bottoms!
These is bloody shoes!

_​


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 12, 2017)

So apperntly my isp is doing matianence in my area so no Internet for me  on my pc today it seems unless I get lucky.


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 12, 2017)

But on the bright side hopefull improved Internet when they are done.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 12, 2017)

Nitty, I don't think anyone understands a word you're posting.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 12, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Nitty, I don't think anyone understands a word you're posting.



_Bitch, don't get gassed like a hybrid
These bitches thinkin' they can do what I did?
These bitches thinkin' they can live where I live?!
You bitches couldn't see me with an eyelid!
I mean look, your bitch came off an island
I came in the game '09 wilin'
I'm out in Hollywood, left off Highland
These bitches loud, but when the Queen come?
SILENT!

*Link Removed* 
_​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Shizune (Sep 12, 2017)

_Playtime been over, fuck a recess!
playtime been over, fuck a seesaw!
Bitches wanna play a game? Go and see Saw!
That's one, that's two, and that's three four
I'm hungry, who else could I feast off?

*Link Removed* _​


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 12, 2017)

Think I will try to get the game started  today off my phone but will wait a couple hours so the expected latest time for my Internet to comeback is before the phas would end.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 12, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Think I will try to get the game started  today off my phone but will wait a couple hours so the expected latest time for my Internet to comeback is before the phas would end.



Sis run your phases opposite of mine or I'm pulling up on your block. I have STACKS on STACKS


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 12, 2017)

Which means probably 4 hours from the  start.


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 12, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Sis run your phases opposite of mine or I'm pulling up on your block. I have STACKS on STACKS


 That might work better for me and everyone else. When is your night phase?


----------



## Shizune (Sep 12, 2017)

I am glad you were successfully intimidated by me. Not everyone is so wise.

My night phase starts at midnight CST.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 12, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> _Bitch, don't get gassed like a hybrid
> These bitches thinkin' they can do what I did?
> These bitches thinkin' they can live where I live?!
> You bitches couldn't see me with an eyelid!
> ...


5% understood


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 12, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I am glad you were successfully intimidated by me. Not everyone is so wise.
> 
> My night phase starts at midnight CST.


More like I just would prefer to do things on my pc. And this give more time for it potentially  comeback so don't have to edit things on my phone. While also being mutually beneficial to the people in both games.


----------



## Magic (Sep 12, 2017)

Tonight is Tuesday my dudes, you know what that means?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 12, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Tonight is Tuesday my dudes, you know what that means?


One day till new South Park.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 12, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Tonight is Tuesday my dudes, you know what that means?



that its one more day before its Wednesday, my dudes?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 12, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> One day till new South Park.



You watch South Park?
​


----------



## Shizune (Sep 12, 2017)

South Park fans got Trump elected.
​

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 12, 2017)

Taco Tuesday

1$ Taco tonight my dudes

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 12, 2017)

@Nitty Scott : Stop reading fake news. Everyone who talks about South Park being right wing has clearly not watched South Park in a long time if at all.

Sorry Hilary was a dud and lost to her own hubris. Here is a Bernie video:


----------



## Shizune (Sep 12, 2017)

Screaming @ that typical ass response. You're so self-unaware you even used the phrase "fake news" wksjdfljks.

Sis proving my point about that trash show helping elect Trump.

But let me not.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2017)

Saying shit like that is like saying Ru Paul's Drag Race is responsible for the degradation of the moral fiber of America. It's just a fucking show. A show that is pretty even-handed with its criticism of all people.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 12, 2017)

I've hated South Park ever since I was _child_ because I'm not a bum bitch who gets my kicks from white people using slurs and then justifying it with backwards ass reasoning.

If you're gonna go into public declare yourself a Southpark fan, you can be held accountable for everything that show has said and done.

And that's THAT on THAT.
​

Reactions: Ningen 2


----------



## Shizune (Sep 12, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Saying shit like that is like saying Ru Paul's Drag Race is responsible for the degradation of the moral fiber of America. It's just a fucking show. A show that is pretty even-handed with its criticism of all people.



_Excuse _me? Where is the equivalence between RuPaul's and South Park? On what basis are you comparing them?

Do you even understand the criticism regarding South Park or...?

And how is RuPaul's immoral? How does it degrade _anything_? RuPaul's represents an entire _culture_, thank you very much.
​


----------



## Shizune (Sep 12, 2017)

Let me really log out and mind my homework for awhile. Because I have never in my life had so much as a single second of time for South Park.
​


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 12, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Screaming @ that typical ass response. You're so self-unaware you even used the phrase "fake news" wksjdfljks.
> 
> Sis proving my point about that trash show helping elect Trump.
> 
> But let me not.


Do you watch South Park? They devoted a ton of time to mocking Trump and telling people to not vote him, had the show version of him raped to death. The only bad thing they said about Hilary was that she couldn't get out of her own way, which she couldn't in the end.

Stay uninformed and salty. Hilary lost the election, Trump didn't win it. 

I used the term fake news in full self awareness to mock you


----------



## Shizune (Sep 12, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> They devoted a ton of time to mocking Trump and telling people to not vote him, had the show version of him raped to death.



Stopped reading here. Again proved my point. The fact you think this is ok is just... sis...


----------



## Shizune (Sep 12, 2017)

Can you imagine watching a cartoon that thinks "raping someone to death" is funny?

I can't, and neither can many other people considering its falling ratings.

I'm sleep for real now. I don't want to further pollute my day with this trash.
​


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 12, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I've hated South Park ever since I was _child_ because I'm not a bum bitch who gets my kicks from white people using slurs and then justifying it with backwards ass reasoning.
> 
> If you're gonna go into public declare yourself a Southpark fan, you can be held accountable for everything that show has said and done.
> 
> ...



What reaction do you have to this song Nitty?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> _Excuse _me? Where is the equivalence between RuPaul's and South Park? On what basis are you comparing them?
> 
> Do you even understand the criticism regarding South Park or...?
> 
> ...



That's the point i'm making. You clearly don't watch the show and are making uniformed opinions. Claiming that South Park is this societal blight because you don't like its supposed message is the exact same as someone else claiming something you like is a societal blight because they don't like the supposed message.

They are both just fucking shows. You aren't evil for liking a show. You aren't complicit in shit because you like a show. You saying that people that like south park are responsible for anything is pretty absurd tbh.

South Park consistently portrayed Trump as an idiot and his whole message as stupid btw.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 12, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Can you imagine watching a cartoon that thinks "raping someone to death" is funny?
> 
> I can't, and neither can many other people considering its falling ratings.
> 
> ...


Bye sis, keep being easily triggered and missing the point


----------



## Magic (Sep 12, 2017)

fuck dis is good


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 12, 2017)

@Nitty Scott : You mad because South Park songs are better than anything Nicky has ever created?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Shizune (Sep 12, 2017)

You know what you just pissed me the fuck off with this WPK, fuck you and your bum fuck ways. You THINK you're coming for me when the reality is you're exposing yourself for being an uneducated bum from the Florida backwaters. South Park has no fucking right to parody me like that. Every last person who works on South Park is making a living off pure unabashed controversy. They're in the exact same scummy industry that patently fake tabloid magazines are.

If you were trying to piss me off it just fucking worked WPK. And I wasn't gonna say this before but now I'm done with this, I HAVE noticed the average South Park fan is straight up ugly. It's always ugly fucking white people watching that show. And if there's one group of people I don't want to be associated with, it's ugly people.

So who the FUCK wants to play ball?

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 12, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Shizune (Sep 12, 2017)

This is why I fucking HATE arguing over the internet, I know EXACTLY what you were trying to do by linking that video and you DESERVE to get your bum ass beaten for it. I THOROUGHLY resent that I cannot spaz on you right now.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 12, 2017)

OOH I'M SO FUCKING MAD. FUCK YOU WPK. I'm signing the fuck OUT before this gets REALLY out of hand. For REAL.

Bum ass BITCH.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 12, 2017)

That would be a good idea.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> This is why I fucking HATE arguing over the internet, I know EXACTLY what you were trying to do by linking that video and you DESERVE to get your bum ass beaten for it. I THOROUGHLY resent that I cannot spaz on you right now.



You are the one that insulted him first .

WPK escalated it, but you did insult him first.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2017)

Nitty is pretty racist


----------



## Tiger (Sep 12, 2017)

A good time for _everyone_ to stop aggravating the situation.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 12, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> You know what you just pissed me the fuck off with this WPK, fuck you and your bum fuck ways. You THINK you're coming for me when the reality is you're exposing yourself for being an uneducated bum from the Florida backwaters. South Park has no fucking right to parody me like that. Every last person who works on South Park is making a living off pure unabashed controversy. They're in the exact same scummy industry that patently fake tabloid magazines are.
> 
> If you were trying to piss me off it just fucking worked WPK. And I wasn't gonna say this before but now I'm done with this, I HAVE noticed the average South Park fan is straight up ugly. It's always ugly fucking white people watching that show. And if there's one group of people I don't want to be associated with, it's ugly people.
> 
> So who the FUCK wants to play ball?


Girl I was born and mostly raised in Michigan. Uneducated people are the ones who misinterpret South Park, like any media can be misinterpreted by dumb people. They are the ones who misuse SP images, not understanding that they are the ones probably being mocked in those images. South Park has nothing against gay people, Big Gay Al is a parody of how bigots view gay people, just like the Minorities in my Waterpark song is making fun of racists/ignorant "Patriots" who are against immigrants in its lyrics("I think I even saw Native Americans, gross" should make it obvious to even dumb people but alas). Cartman in general holds all the views of the worst people and gets his comeuppance for said views in basically every episode they're focused on.

Keep taking things at face value while calling me the ignorant one. You're still young, you have time to become enlightened. Not that you ever have to like South Park but being so misinformed as to attribute things to it or it's viewers, especially those it is not only not guilty of but in fact is doing the opposite, shows a high level of ignorance and naivety about the real world.


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2017)

Law said:


> A good time for _everyone_ to stop aggravating the situation.




No, let's keep going

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2017)

Shades of the good ol FC days.



Didi said:


> No, let's keep going



Let's not give Law actual work to do.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 12, 2017)

Platinum said:


> You are the one that insulted him first .
> 
> WPK escalated it, but you did insult him first.


I'm not trying to insult Nitty but if he comes at me he is going to receive a harsh lesson.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 12, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I'm not trying to insult Nitty but if he comes at me he is going to receive a *harsh lesson*.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 12, 2017)

I despise her. Stupid tentacles.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Shizune (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm sorry WPK, I should not have snapped like that and now I feel like I looked stupid for it.

We've been friends for a long time and I would hate to see that ruined.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Shizune (Sep 12, 2017)

Also @GoobyTheFifth Manny is this your dupe


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 12, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I'm sorry WPK, I should not have snapped like that and now I feel like I looked stupid for it.
> 
> We've been friends for a long time and I would hate to see that ruined.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 12, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Also @GoobyTheFifth Manny is this your dupe



no

but

hello gooby 

(and also gooby)


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 12, 2017)

Could you tell me at what time stamp she actually gets to the "best book scenes not in the movie" part in the vid ?
Cause it's 23 minutes long and I already got bored of whatever the first 1 minute and 45 seconds was....



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I'm near 900 pages into the book. So close...



You reading It ? 
Another example of your good taste.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Could you tell me at what time stamp she actually gets to the "best book scenes not in the movie" part in the vid ?
> Cause it's 23 minutes long and I already got bored of whatever the first 1 minute and 45 seconds was....
> 
> 
> ...


Was hoping to finish it before watching the new film but I procrastinated too much. Watched the film Friday, quite enjoyed it. 

ComicBookGirl19 is one of the best in the business. Have some patience


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 12, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Was hoping to finish it before watching the new film but I procrastinated too much. Watched the film Friday, quite enjoyed it.
> 
> ComicBookGirl19 is one of the best in the business. Have some patience



The book has quite a few things that most likely weren't in the new movie lol, so enjoy (assuming you aren't already aware of things).

I just want to get to the part of the vid where she mentions all the things I know she'll mention.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> The book has quite a few things that most likely weren't in the new movie lol, so enjoy (assuming you aren't already aware of things).
> 
> I just want to get to the part of the vid where she mentions all the things I know she'll mention.


I'm 900 pages into an 1,100 page book. There are obviously lots of things that aren't in the movie/are changed in the movie. Many of them are obviously never going to be put on screen due to the content, the last chapter I finished was the Patrick Hockstetter one and no way that gets translated to the big screen.

I have been spoiled on a number of things. Actually reading the scenes is still a great experience and there is so much material I haven't been spoiled on that what I have been seems almost insignificant.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 12, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I'm 900 pages into an 1,100 page book. There are obviously lots of things that aren't in the movie/are changed in the movie. Many of them are obviously never going to be put on screen due to the content, the last chapter I finished was the Patrick Hockstetter one and no way that gets translated to the big screen.
> 
> I have been spoiled on a number of things. Actually reading the scenes is still a great experience and there is so much material I haven't been spoiled on that what I have been seems almost insignificant.



Ah Patrick.
Good ol' Patrick.... such a swell guy.
Yeah I know that there's a lot that won't be in the movie because of the content. >.>

I'm glad that there are things that are unspoiled for you. 
The movie being out and people talking about it makes me want to reread the book.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 12, 2017)

I look forward to the supercut that will probably be made once the adult movie is made. The stuff I heard about what they are doing with Part 2 has me hopeful.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2017)

I've only ever read 3 King books, and a few of his short stories.

Might read The Dark Tower one day though .


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 12, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I look forward to the supercut that will probably be made once the adult movie is made. The stuff I heard about what they are doing with Part 2 has me hopeful.



Haven't heard anything about part 2, mind linking or whatever ? 



Platinum said:


> I've only ever read 3 King books, and a few of his short stories.
> 
> Might read The Dark Tower one day though .



I've read almost all of his books. >.>

Reading the Dark Tower is something I can recommend.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 12, 2017)

I've read The Green Mile and IT. Watched a good deal of the movies made from his novels. Should read more of his work but have so many other things...


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Haven't heard anything about part 2, mind linking or whatever ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quel'Thalas


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 12, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Quel'Thalas



I can see what has made you hopeful. 
Would be nice to see how they do it.


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 12, 2017)

hooray I won't have to update things on my phone thank you isp for being faster than your message said!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Psychic (Sep 12, 2017)

RemChu said:


> fuck dis is good


LOL, Did you just discovered the Cure?


Nitty Scott said:


> And I wasn't gonna say this before but now I'm done with this, I HAVE noticed the average South Park fan is straight up ugly. It's always ugly fucking white people watching that show. And if there's one group of people I don't want to be associated with, it's ugly people.


WPK is super cute though.


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Was hoping to finish it before watching the new film but I procrastinated too much. Watched the film Friday, quite enjoyed it.
> *
> ComicBookGirl19 *is one of the best in the business. Have some patience


Cant stand her


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 12, 2017)

Legend said:


> Cant stand her


Is it because she doesn't have big titties?


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Is it because she doesn't have big titties?


 

She just has shit opinions among other things


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 12, 2017)

Haven't read many comics so can't really say in that regard. Her opinions are favorable to me with movies and GoT.


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2017)

Meeeeeeeh


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 12, 2017)

I think a barista flirted with me today. She said what name would my order be under and I said to put it under Alwaysmind. 

I told her the story behind my name (to troll my friend irl Nevermind). When she gave me the order she said "here you go alwaysawesome!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 12, 2017)

imo NFC start the game now if ur here

don't start/end it at nittys time 

1 AM EST is aids for start/end phase

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 12, 2017)

will do


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 12, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> ​


I want to kill you now Nitty because I've been bobbing my head like this the last few days


----------



## Magic (Sep 12, 2017)

Psychic said:


> LOL, Did you just discovered the Cure?
> 
> WPK is super cute though.


I grew up in the 90s....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 12, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I grew up in the 90s....


What year


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 12, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I grew up in the 90s....



Speaking of the 90's.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 12, 2017)

You know, trolling Legend a bit with my ratings just now, I pondered on people subtly influencing the game through ratings despite being dead/restricted from speaking about certain things. I mean, if people really wanted to cheat there are better ways but this could happen without really realizing it.

Just random thoughts. Remchu and his brain spouts maybe infected me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 12, 2017)

Funniest thing I've seen so far is the use of the ratings system when a player is silence/vote restricted


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2017)

The ones from dead players always amuse me.


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 12, 2017)

How do people send the mass messages? Do they start with 10 and add later or is there someway to bypass the 10 person per pm start restriction for mafia games? Never had to mass pm before.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 12, 2017)

Speaking of funny things:


> *Editorial: Is the French Canadian keyboard too good for question marks nowÉ*
> Ghazal Baradari-GhiamiJanuary 31, 2017
> 
> Editorial by: Morgan Levin
> ...



Ghazal Baradari-Ghiami

@Law

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 12, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> How do people send the mass messages? Do they start with 10 and add later or is there someway to bypass the 10 person per pm start restriction for mafia games? Never had to mass pm before.


You have to join a usergroup. Don't even know how to access those anymore in my profile.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 13, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> How do people send the mass messages? Do they start with 10 and add later or is there someway to bypass the 10 person per pm start restriction for mafia games? Never had to mass pm before.




@Reznor can help with that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Legend (Sep 13, 2017)

WPK your trolling serves you nothing from the grave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 13, 2017)

Man the things you forget normals can't do.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 13, 2017)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Man the things you forget normals can't do.



Staff: "We're members, just like you!"

That has always made me scoff.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 13, 2017)

Like becoming a staff has that same meme effect that humans undergo when they become vampires in fiction where they somehow lose their humanity in a few nights max before they start arrogantly chiding people as 'mortals'.

I don't get it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 13, 2017)

Legend said:


> WPK your trolling serves you nothing from the grave


I thought I had until at least night 2 till I got offed, I'm bored. Trapped in a house with Dominicans and I don't speak Spanish. Might be going back down to the Keys and have no power for awhile...which is reason enough to not have signed up as a sub but fuck it. Until things are finalized all bets are off

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 13, 2017)

I've had mass PM powers since 2013

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 13, 2017)

I say it mostly in jest. I'd like to think the real reason the group isn't more available is I don't think Mbxx set a way for anyone but admins to approve people for groups like we used to be able to do. There are quite a few features I miss from the old forum.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2017)

The only thing i've noticed that is an actual improvement are the threadmarks. Everything else seems to be a bag of dog dicks.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 13, 2017)

Hosting any 30+ games without mass PM powers would be annoying. Less so now than in the post though, where you would have to make a new PM every phase multiple times. Now you could just make 3-4 conversations that you update.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 13, 2017)

Platinum said:


> The only thing i've noticed that is an actual improvement are the threadmarks. Everything else seems to be a bag of dog dicks.


Threadmarks and @ing. The search system is better as well. Quoting specific parts of peoples posts by highlighting them. Off the top of my head.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Threadmarks and @ing. The search system is better as well. Quoting specific parts of peoples posts by highlighting them. Off the top of my head.



I'll concede those too. I forgot @ing wasn't something that has been around forever.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 13, 2017)

@ing is great for Mafia games.

@Nello


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 13, 2017)

Threadmarks alone are worth the change in my opinion, for us here in the mafia section. Easy on the host, easy on the players.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 13, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> The search system is better as well



For the stuff the database will actually check anyways. Do you guys have practically unlimited PM space now? I don't remember the forum ever being like get fucked when I retired last time so I'm pretty sure that's a thing. Also thread banning is amazing and changing authors 

There are some great things that came from the upgrade there's just some things I really really miss and wish we could add back.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 13, 2017)

I'm pretty sure it's unlimited. It no longer says that I have used up so many out of 10,000 like before...when I had to repeatedly delete stuff...I still mourn the loss of a good deal of those deleted PMs...


----------



## Legend (Sep 13, 2017)

RIP USERCP


----------



## Aries (Sep 13, 2017)

@Ultimate Deathsaurer its time to make me mod of this section  can't let Marcos corpse stink up the place forever

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Ningen 2


----------



## Legend (Sep 13, 2017)

Aries said:


> @Ultimate Deathsaurer its time to make me mod of this section  can't let Marcos corpse stink up the place forever


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 13, 2017)

Aries said:


> @Ultimate Deathsaurer its time to make me mod of this section  can't let Marcos corpse stink up the place forever


After the Favorites flop, you shouldn't be trying to put your bid in for an election now.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Legend (Sep 13, 2017)

Make me Mod, ill make this section the greatest thing since sliced bread

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 13, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> It no longer says that I have used up so many out of 10,000 like before



You're lucky you had that much space. Most people only had like a few hundred. It was great when I quit then all of a sudden I had like 50 slots left because of all the staff PMs. I was like oh shit I knew I forgot something...


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 13, 2017)

Legend said:


> Make me Mod, ill make this section the greatest thing since sliced bread


How many games have you hosted?

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 13, 2017)

How many mods does this section even need? It's pretty chill most of the time.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 13, 2017)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> You're lucky you had that much space. Most people only had like a few hundred. It was great when I quit then all of a sudden I had like 50 slots left because of all the staff PMs. I was like oh shit I knew I forgot something...


It filled up quick hosting multiple Favorites. Probably deleted several thousand PMs between 2013-2015.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 13, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> It filled up quick hosting multiple Favorites. Probably deleted several thousand PMs between 2013-2015.



Yeah a mafia host would need the biggest PM box.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 13, 2017)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> How many mods does this section even need? It's pretty chill most of the time.


Law is all we need. This section is quite chill and the actual games sort themselves out. Haven't seen any actual issues that needed mod resolution in quite awhile.

We're just messing around with each other.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 13, 2017)

no

we need more female mods

mod bunny/broki/olivia


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2017)

Almost half the roles for Lovecraft done .

Working at that Platinum Pace.


----------



## Legend (Sep 13, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> How many games have you hosted?


The Legendary Mafia Game is TBA


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 13, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> we need more female mods



So we're still doing this meme?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 13, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> no
> 
> we need more female mods
> 
> mod bunny/broki/olivia


I will throw my vote behind a Bunny ballot. Bunny-Wolf 2017


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 13, 2017)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> So we're still doing this meme?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 13, 2017)

So WAD were you just posting IMG or did Mbxx's filters troll you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2017)

Lets just dig Homestuck out of the ground and mod his fetid corpse.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 13, 2017)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> So WAD were you just posting IMG or did Mbxx's filters troll you?



The latter


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 13, 2017)

Why even did the filters block that? I swear...


----------



## Aries (Sep 13, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> After the Favorites flop, you shouldn't be trying to put your bid in for an election now.



That game will never define me as a host, don't need it to be remembered as a legendary host

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 13, 2017)

Aries said:


> That game will never define me as a host, don't need it to be remembered as a legendary host


There, there CR. Maybe after DB3 people will love you again


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2017)

The people desperately want Aries to turn face, but he is sticking with the heel cena gimmick.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 13, 2017)

I still love CR.

But after that game, it's more along the lines of how Bam Margera's parents love him.


----------



## Aries (Sep 13, 2017)

Naruto Mafia will be upcoming game, feel real good about the roles. DragonBall game will be put on hold until I see more of Jirens moveset


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 13, 2017)

Aries said:


> Naruto Mafia will be upcoming game, feel real good about the roles. DragonBall game will be put on hold until I see more of Jirens moveset


If you want feedback I'm available. No chance that I sign up to play.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 13, 2017)

TAAAAAACO tuesday, fuck yeah


----------



## Magic (Sep 13, 2017)

Wasted money on uber, the bar is literally a block over from where I live. Didn't realize it.... entire time thought "wow dis is a nice neighborhood.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aries (Sep 13, 2017)

My Naruto game is being inspired by this one 

One of my first mafia games played and first time got mafia role. Game is what led me to become a host. It ended with some shenanigans thanks to some players in my team but always wanted to give the game the proper conclusion it deserved. Feel the time is right to do the game justice


----------



## Magic (Sep 13, 2017)

Dis a nice area , hahaha


----------



## Magic (Sep 13, 2017)

Aries said:


> My Naruto game is being inspired by this one
> 
> One of my first mafia games played and first time got mafia role. Game is what led me to become a host. It ended with some shenanigans thanks to some players in my team but always wanted to give the game the proper conclusion it deserved. Feel the time is right to do the game justice


Ah I remember Zabuza. Rip


----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2017)

CR you're hosting a Naruto game? Because I was gonna host a smaller, simpler Naruto themed game after my Warcraft one.


----------



## Aries (Sep 13, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> CR you're hosting a Naruto game? Because I was gonna host a smaller, simpler Naruto themed game after my Warcraft one.



Yes its my next game, making roles as we speak. Sign ups will be open on thursday


----------



## Magic (Sep 13, 2017)

Hardest working man in this section....

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 13, 2017)

Is mr.waffles, all those optimistic

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 13, 2017)

No seriously it's CR


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 13, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> CR you're hosting a Naruto game? Because I was gonna host a smaller, simpler Naruto themed game after my Warcraft one.


I remember you sent me roles to give feedback on for a Naruto game like over a year ago.


----------



## Magic (Sep 13, 2017)

Too buzzed to post in games right now, good night mafia.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2017)

Aries said:


> Yes its my next game, making roles as we speak. Sign ups will be open on thursday



Fine then, I'll use one of my other ideas.

Does anyone know when the last time we had a members mafia was? I was toying around with the idea earlier.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I remember you sent me roles to give feedback on for a Naruto game like over a year ago.



That was like, three years ago


----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2017)

Then again, if I did members mafia I would definitely go full on broken mechanics and bastard game. I was thinking the section could use a simpler game before another role madness one.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 13, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Then again, if I did members mafia I would definitely go full on broken mechanics and bastard game. I was thinking the section could use a simpler game before another role madness one.


What if this is your only chance to drag everyone in this section? You going to embrace it or just let it slip away?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2017)

Those feels when you're shampooing your hair in the shower and a great role pops into your head .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 13, 2017)

How about we nuke this thread @Law 

We are at 1k+ pages

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 13, 2017)

Spends a buttload of money top cop a mew yugioh deck and get back into it.

Finds out these link monsters actually changed the whole fucking game and now i gotta buy more shit to even play.

Fuck konami, hitting the hay

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 13, 2017)

What is this female mod meme

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 13, 2017)

Stelios said:


> How about we nuke this thread @Law
> 
> We are at 1k+ pages




There's literally zero reason to nuke a thread

Besides, we're only at 447 pages

Reactions: Agree 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 13, 2017)

Didi said:


> There's literally zero reason to nuke a thread
> 
> Besides, we're only at 447 pages




Is your name Law bitch?

Reactions: Ningen 2


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 13, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> @Reznor can help with that


@Reznor  if you hook nfc up hook me up too famski  

I think I deserve senior pm space at least after so long

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2017)

We are at 280 pages you fucking peasants

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 13, 2017)

447 pages for me rn


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 13, 2017)

Roman said:


> Probably because White Wolf is still asleep



I'm not even in the game 

How dare you tarnish my good name like that

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 13, 2017)

We don't know to nuke this thread but we're in dire need of a new title.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 13, 2017)

Aries said:


> My Naruto game is being inspired by this one
> 
> One of my first mafia games played and first time got mafia role. Game is what led me to become a host. It ended with some shenanigans thanks to some players in my team but always wanted to give the game the proper conclusion it deserved. Feel the time is right to do the game justice



> it ended with some shenanigans 

It ended because some of the mafia got butthurt and started sending PMs to everyone else revealing who everyone on mafia was.

> shenanigans


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> We don't know to nuke this thread but we're in dire need of a new title.


I agree. Something to comerorate my return to mafia should be in order


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 13, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I agree. Something to comerorate my return to mafia should be in order



That's what we have lynches for though.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That's what we have lynches for though.


My name is Platinum, not Cubey.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 13, 2017)

Platinum said:


> My name is Platinum, not Cubey.



Potato, tomato. 
Same thing really.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Potato, tomato.
> Same thing really.


Those aren't similar at all .


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 13, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Those aren't similar at all .



Depends on how you look at it.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Depends on how you look at it.


One's a fruit and one's a vegetable .


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 13, 2017)

2010 was apparently the time when people voted always for a no lynch at the beginning of the game


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 13, 2017)

Platinum said:


> One's a fruit and one's a vegetable .



Both are edible. 
Both are small and round-ish. 
Both are not me. 

And the list goes on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 13, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> 2010 was apparently the time when people voted always for a no lynch at the beginning of the game



2010 were the nooby days where people still thought that no lynch was a good thing to do.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 13, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> 2010 were the nooby days where people still thought that no lynch was a good thing to do.



I'm always shaking my head when people think that's a good idea, on OJ things did also look similar because people don't wanted to mis-lynch someone


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 13, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm always shaking my head when people think that's a good idea, on OJ things did also look similar because people don't wanted to mis-lynch someone



They were new and didn't know better. 
Those were the days....

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 13, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> 2010 was apparently the time when people voted always for a no lynch at the beginning of the game




Not everyone
just the newbies who hadn't played the game on other sites before

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 13, 2017)

I keep thinking of how I could do monster mafia on nf but it always comes up as a slightly different favorites

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 13, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> We are at 280 pages you fucking peasants



Btw your diary thing is useless unless everyone is using the same ppp as you are.

Use threadmarks plz.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 13, 2017)

Didi said:


> Not everyone
> just the newbies who hadn't played the game on other sites before



Though this "vote no lynch"-trend is making newbies from other sites look unnecessary scummy, I'm really not a fan of it even if some peeps have 'good' intentions of not mis-lynching a townie


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 13, 2017)

No lynching is only viable if WW is the alternative

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 13, 2017)

Also @Nitty Scott

@Hero made two posts last dp.

You replaced an active player.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 13, 2017)

2 posts
Active

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiny (Sep 13, 2017)

2 of the most useless posts  even more than mine


----------



## Shiny (Sep 13, 2017)

Nuke the thread!


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 13, 2017)

Shiny said:


> 2 of the most useless posts  even more than mine


D-did you post even?  



_jk_

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 13, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> 2 posts
> Active



The rule is "2 posts per day" not "make the players feel you are contributing"

A host is supposed to follow the rules they write.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 13, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The rule is "2 posts per day" not "make the players feel you are contributing"
> 
> A host is supposed to follow the rules they write.


Lets all shed a tear for Hero and Savage


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 13, 2017)

Yeah what a fuckin loss


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 13, 2017)

Not liking a player doesnt mean we should start breaking the rules of our games to kick them out.

I mean, I cant be the only person who is bothered by rules becoming optional.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 13, 2017)

Screw the rules, I have money


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 13, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Not liking a player doesnt mean we should start breaking the rules of our games to kick them out.
> 
> I mean, I cant be the only person who is bothered by rules becoming optional.



Yeah except the host has authority over everything and can remove people on a whim if they choose.

The dude didn't even make the posting requirement on Day 1, and then basically fillerposted his minimal requirements Day 2. Fuck him. I 100% support his removal.

What's the matter, DDL? Was he just active in your QT instead and his removal threw a wrench in the plans you were plotting together?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 13, 2017)

Nitty wouldn't be the first host to replace/modkill a player who actually met the posting requirements


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 13, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Yeah except the host has authority over everything and can remove people on a whim if they choose.



Please tell me what hosts do that so I dont sign up for their games.

If I ever modkill or replace someone against their will, it is because of something that is written in the rules I wrote.

Otherwise it is no different from a CR game, where the host directly decides what faction wins.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 13, 2017)

2 posts in a 24-48 hour phase is just pitiful, no excuses. Don't have to make 200-300 posts, but a dozen at least? Shouldn't be that difficult.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 13, 2017)

Except he only met them on D2. Barely. He also might have not been sending in his actions and squandering his role.

Come off it. Nitty has literally done nothing wrong. Removing a known inactifag who is currently inactifagging his game.

HOW HEINOUS


----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Not liking a player doesnt mean we should start breaking the rules of our games to kick them out.
> 
> I mean, I cant be the only person who is bothered by rules becoming optional.



Chill out, I asked the entire game to check for me and nobody vouched for Hero. I'm sorry @Hero, this was a mistake on my part.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 13, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> 2 posts in a 24-48 hour phase is just pitiful, no excuses. Don't have to make 200-300 posts, but a dozen at least? Shouldn't be that difficult.



Then the rules should have said "a dozen posts per day required", not "two"


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 13, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Chill out, I asked the entire game to check for me and nobody vouched for Hero. I'm sorry @Hero, this was a mistake on my part.



I know. I didn't mean to roast you, just point out a mistake.

Just remembers you are responsible for double checking what the players say.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I know. I didn't mean to roast you, just point out a mistake.
> 
> Just remembers you are responsible for double checking what the players say.



I did double check, and I only saw one post. I believe another player _also_ told me they only saw one post from him. Are you sure he made two posts that day?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 13, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I did double check, and I only saw one post. I believe another player _also_ told me they only saw one post from him. Are you sure he made two posts that day?



My search function says he did. If I am wrong then I should be the one to apologize.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2017)

If I overlooked one of Hero's posts, it might have been because I was irritated that he barely posted anything at all and then what he did post was about somebody else's mafia game. I got the impression he wasn't paying attention to mine.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 13, 2017)

When I see that a host puts a posting requirement, it automatically fills into my mind that those are expected to be contributive posts, not filler/fluff/OT. Under this other people would also be replaced in that game alongside those two.

Hero got what was coming to him. I won't fault Nitty for slightly bending the stated rules to improve the game as a whole.

This isn't the host modifying the rules to screw over some good plan or replace a player who is meeting requirements barely but has been actually playing the game. When a player clearly shows they aren't interested in playing the game with the posts they have that violated requirements one day, especially with Hero's history, I see no issue with removing them.

Don't treat the rules of a mafia game as strictly rigged as a sporting event should be. It is a collaborative project between hosts and players where the part of the formers job is to make changes within reason to improve the experience, even up to tweaking balance after the game has started. Removing cancerous players is part of this.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 13, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> If I overlooked one of Hero's posts, it might have been because I was irritated that he barely posted anything at all and then what he did post was about somebody else's mafia game. I got the impression he wasn't paying attention to mine.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 13, 2017)

WHAT A LOSS

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 13, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> WHAT A LOSS


----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2017)

I didn't modify anything, I only noticed one post from Hero and when I asked other players verified that for me.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 13, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> WHAT A LOSS


#BringBackWhiteWolf

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2017)

And if we're being honest, a post about someone else's game shouldn't count toward your post minimum. It might as well not even have been posted in my thread.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Didi (Sep 13, 2017)

Nitty did nothing wrong

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2017)

To be fair yes I did, I wouldn't have replaced Hero if I knew he'd posted twice that phase. Unfortunately he didn't vote for anyone and other players complained that he should be replaced as well, so I must have overlooked his second post.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 13, 2017)

Didi said:


> Nitty did nothing wrong



You KNOW you have reached true objectivity when you can agree that Nitty has done nothing wrong.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 13, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> When I see that a host puts a posting requirement, it automatically fills into my mind that those are expected to be contributive posts, not filler/fluff/OT. Under this other people would also be replaced in that game alongside those two.
> 
> Hero got what was coming to him. I won't fault Nitty for slightly bending the stated rules to improve the game as a whole.
> 
> ...



After CRs Teen Titans I swore to always keep host discretion to the absolute minimum.

This is why my roles are long and wordy. I try to cover every possible interpretation to minimize the number of calls Ill have to make after the game starts.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 13, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> To be fair yes I did, I wouldn't have replaced Hero if I knew he'd posted twice that phase. Unfortunately he didn't vote for anyone and other players complained that he should be replaced as well, so I must have overlooked his second post.



Again, wasnt my intention to roast you. Mistakes happen. I just got bothered that Platinum managed to get a player removed just by tagging the host and saying "that guy is inactive".


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 13, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> After CRs Teen Titans I swore to always keep host discretion to the absolute minimum.
> 
> This is why my roles are long and wordy. I try to cover every possible interpretation to minimize the number of calls Ill have to make after the game starts.


Don't base your ideals after what happened in a CR game, that means his trolling and bad hosting won. He replaced me in the middle of a 48 hour day phase once

Was a relief really.

I think it comes down to mindset. I'm of the view that I put in the effort to host and run this game, which ideally will be a fun experience for myself and the players. The players end of that bargain is that they actually try to play the game I made and am moderating. If they break their end of the deal they're out.

Some hosts and players have this mindset that hosts should suck up to the players, just be glad that anyone signed up at all. Fuck that. Wish that CotH mafia the movie gif was working, where Aries had WolfPrinceKaiba saying "Most hosts thank the players for joining. Fuck that, thank me for letting you play." While I do value my players so long as they put in effort, I refuse to ever be subservient to my players.


----------



## Aries (Sep 13, 2017)

48 hours and you only posted once or twice before phase was ending. Wouldn't have replaced you if it weren't for fact you were online during that time period. In other words you were the Hero of that DragonBall game


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 13, 2017)

Aries said:


> 48 hours and you only posted once or twice before phase was ending. Wouldn't have replaced you if it weren't for fact you were online during that time period. In other words you were the Hero of that DragonBall game


It was like 24 hours into the phase


----------



## Aries (Sep 13, 2017)

Universe 6 CR is a much kinder and gentle host. He considers the needs of his players, answers his pms, has co hosts who process his actions when he's not around. Sings the sweetest lullabies during the night phase so they have a good night sleep. He also tells them everything is going to be alright and not to believe in him but to believe in themselves. Indeed he is much more considerate as host and enforces some rules. If you break them he gives you a time out and a stern lecture about the consequences of your actions and the people your harming by not participating. But he does it because he cares about you and wants you to succeed in playing the best game possible. Your not harming anyone but yourself he says before giving them taking them out of time out. 

Indeed this CR is the symbol of hope. Universe 6 CR will host Naruto mafia.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2017)

Honestly I have a difficult time with trusting a cohost

I can think of maybe 2 people on here I would let touch my games, and even then I would basically be constantly watching them which defeats the purpose lol

I'm far from a perfect host, I just like to have control.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2017)

Shut the fuck up Manuela


----------



## Didi (Sep 13, 2017)

Clean my kitchen Manuela


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 13, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Shut the fuck up Manuela





Didi said:


> Clean my kitchen Manuela


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 13, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Honestly I have a difficult time with trusting a cohost
> 
> I can think of maybe 2 people on here I would let touch my games, and even then I would basically be constantly watching them which defeats the purpose lol
> 
> I'm far from a perfect host, I just like to have control.


You can't be on 24/7 sis.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> You can't be on 24/7 sis.



Honestly this isn't much of a loss. I find it's common for people to change their target several times if I take a few hours to process the action. It's hilarious watching people second guess.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 13, 2017)

Stelios said:


> How about we nuke this thread @Law
> 
> We are at 1k+ pages





Didi said:


> There's literally zero reason to nuke a thread
> 
> Besides, we're only at 447 pages



There's literally zero reason to nuke a thread

Besides, we're only at 447 pages

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2017)

I'm really disappointed Law, I thought for sure you of all people would know we're at 280 pages.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 13, 2017)

1120 pages.

Because...they're pages. Like pages in a book. 

You guys don't have pages, you have fucking scrolls and tapestries.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 13, 2017)

50 posts per page for the last 8 years.

I don't really understand why I'd ever want to change.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Again, wasnt my intention to roast you. Mistakes happen. I just got bothered that Platinum managed to get a player removed just by tagging the host and saying "that guy is inactive".



The dude made 3 posts in 2 and a half day phases . 

If Hero wants an apology, i'll personally apologize. But it's not like this is an egregious and bastard play on my part. He didn't make the first day posting requirement and basically posted 1 semi related post (I admittedly missed) and 1 post talking about favorites on day 2.

I will apologize to Nitty for creating the situation too... if Hero even notices it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2017)

Platinum you know me, I only accept apologies in the form of nudes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 13, 2017)

Since @Cubey 's dead

@Platinum 
did you see that new Uratarou chapter?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2017)

WAD didn't you end up nuking the biggest game you ever hosted on like day 2 because of so much inactivity? Rofl


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Platinum you know me, I only accept apologies in the form of nudes



I hope you don't mind, but they will be tasteful and on a bearskin rug.



White Wolf said:


> Since @Cubey 's dead
> 
> @Platinum
> did you see that new Uratarou chapter?



Kijin form Uratarou is OP as fuck .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 13, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> WAD didn't you end up nuking the biggest game you ever hosted on like day 2 because of so much inactivity? Rofl



It was like Day 3 or 4 I think but yes.

When your modkills go into the double digits, like +/- 20 people in a 60 player game that was supposed to be your magnum opus, you might be able to pinpoint the exact moment I became disenchanted with the community.

Since then my default perception of the community is scornful and I consider everyone to be trash until they prove not to be.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> It was like Day 3 or 4 I think but yes.
> 
> When your modkills go into the double digits, like +/- 20 people in a 60 player game that was supposed to be your magnum opus, you might be able to pinpoint the exact moment I became disenchanted with the community.
> 
> Since then my default perception of the community is scornful and I consider everyone to be trash until they prove not to be.



Lool, that's why I don't host massive games. Not only are the actions an absolute nightmare to keep up with, you usually don't have as many replacements as you need. I've never had to modkill someone for activity because I've always been able to find replacements.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2017)

But WAD, you should try your hand at a 20-30 player magnum opus game instead.  If you do, autosign me. I imagine you have a talent for making roles.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 13, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> But WAD, you should try your hand at a 20-30 player magnum opus game instead.  If you do, autosign me. I imagine you have a talent for making roles.



I've been collaborating with Melodie on a 25 player Overwatch role madness game that has potential but I've hit a brick wall on creativeness, balance, and Melodie generally being completely impossible to work with.

(And also because I've been distracted by real life, actually playing other mafia games, video games, and hosting my Chatterbox game)


----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> I've been collaborating with Melodie on a 25 player Overwatch role madness game that has potential but I've hit a brick wall on creativeness, balance, and Melodie generally being completely impossible to work with.
> 
> (And also because I've been distracted by real life, actually playing other mafia games, video games, and hosting my Chatterbox game)



sis spill the tea

what did Melodie had do to you


----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2017)

also swap Melodie out for me imo ;]


----------



## Tiger (Sep 13, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Lool, that's why I don't host massive games. Not only are the actions an absolute nightmare to keep up with, you usually don't have as many replacements as you need. I've never had to modkill someone for activity because I've always been able to find replacements.



As long as you're not still replacing people after the 3rd cycle...because that's super lame.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2017)

Do straight guys ever twerk in the mirror or is this a gay guy thing?


----------



## Shiny (Sep 13, 2017)

I did it once trying to teach my girlfriend, much harder than i thought


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 13, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> sis spill the tea
> 
> what did Melodie had do to you



She is the laziest person I know.  


Nitty Scott said:


> also swap Melodie out for me imo ;]



Tempting, because I know you would be passionate about such a project. But I also would like for you to play the game, as you are interested. And if Melodie is out and you are in, I would probably be unable to allow Melodie to play because she's seen all the rough draft roles, and it's likely to be a closed-setup game. So I would lose out on a player.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2017)

You need to find a yin to your yang WAD. Someone that completes you as a host, the troll to your hope.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 13, 2017)

Platinum said:


> You need to find a yin to your yang WAD. Someone that completes you as a host, the troll to your hope.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 13, 2017)

Law said:


> There's literally zero reason to nuke a thread
> 
> Besides, we're only at 447 pages


No no, not nuke. Rename. It's time.

We have the previous main villain in the convo title, but we already moved on to the next arc.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 13, 2017)

Disc/Con: Platinum was gone but now we have gone platinum.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2017)

@Law have you played Overwatch? It's a good game tbh


----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2017)

And Symmetra is one of the most flawless fictional characters of all time


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 13, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> No no, not nuke. Rename. It's time.
> 
> We have the previous main villain in the convo title, but we already moved on to the next arc.



What name do you suggest?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 13, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> No no, not nuke. Rename. It's time.
> 
> We have the previous main villain in the convo title, but we already moved on to the next arc.



Yes, this I agree with. 

Let's start getting more contenders for the title. Something about Vasto being stuck in the void...



Nitty Scott said:


> @Law have you played Overwatch? It's a good game tbh



Not a Moba player.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 13, 2017)

Law said:


> Yes, this I agree with.
> 
> Let's start getting more contenders for the title. Something about Vasto being stuck in the void...



Oh I totally love this already, heh


----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2017)

Wjwjwjj Overwatch is a shooter Law

Or a zapper in Symmetra's case


----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2017)

Also Manny if I get Reaper I will sub out of your game so fast your head will spin


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 13, 2017)

I wish I'd have overwatch, game sounds fun and characters look sympathetic


----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I wish I'd have overwatch, game sounds fun and characters look sympathetic



It is fun but you're really not missing much

Overwatch has really low replay value for me

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2017)

I only play *real* shooters like Splatoon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 13, 2017)

Not a big fan of current overwatch game balance myself but I don't really want to go into it other than say I am not happy with it. Pretty much just play the event gamemodes.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2017)

Overwatch just feels so out of your control

Honestly it was really made with groups of players in mind, not solo players


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 13, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> 1120 pages.
> 
> Because...they're pages. Like pages in a book.
> 
> You guys don't have pages, you have fucking scrolls and tapestries.


I'm starting to feel like we have more in common then I ever thought possible


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2017)

Most shooters are designed for teams. 

Teamwork makes the dream work.


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 13, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Not a big fan of current overwatch game balance myself but I don't really want to go into it other than say I am not happy with it. Pretty much just play the event gamemodes.


But character designs are great and are unique i will give props for that.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 13, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Also Manny if I get Reaper I will sub out of your game so fast your head will spin



If I was gonna role assign you to rustle you he wouldn't have been my first thought. 

I would have picked the most heteronormative MALE character. Which...upon consideration I can't really give a definitive answer on. Maybe Soldier? 

Reaper at least has that homoerotic undertone of being tsundere for Soldier.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 13, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Most shooters are designed for teams.
> 
> Teamwork makes the dream work.


No wonder I've never played any

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2017)

Soldier is just lame

But Reaper? Reaper is literally the product of a 13 year old's fantasies


----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2017)

Well Overwatch is the only shooter I've ever played so I'm accustomed to having more control.

The most extreme case of the game being out of your hands is when you're playing a support against Widowmaker. I loooove literally being one shot from across the map because nobody on my team is pressuring her.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 13, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Most shooters are designed for teams.
> 
> Teamwork makes the dream work.



Which have been categorically disastrous. I don't follow a lot of FPS games but for example in CS 1.6 and previous versions you could solo carry reliably to a great degree. I don't know how it is in CS:GO. But I fucking *loathe *the idea of being dependent on others to win.

Give me Quake, Unreal, or any other FPS Arena 1v1 game any day. That way if I lose I know my fault is purely my own.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Which have been categorically disastrous. I don't follow a lot of FPS games but for example in CS 1.6 and previous versions you could solo carry reliably to a great degree. I don't know how it is in CS:GO. But I fucking *loathe *the idea of being dependent on others to win.
> 
> Give me Quake, Unreal, or any other FPS Arena 1v1 game any day. That way if I lose I know my fault is purely my own.



You can always do fine for yourself in mid tiers if you are a good solo, but you will always get quashed by a competent team.

If you hate cooperative shooters, then that just means you have never teamed with anyone worth a shit. Gear up and raid with me in Destiny; i'll teach you the ways of teamwork .

When Cadrien was still around, we would team up in Halo all the time and run fuckers over with warthogs... good times.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2017)

The problem with playing cooperative shooters isn't that we never have skillful teammates, it's that we inevitably sometimes play by ourselves.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> The problem with playing cooperative shooters isn't that we never have skillful teammates, it's that we inevitably sometimes play by ourselves.



That's when you play quickplay or something else if you don't want to lose. If you don't care about winning or playing the objective, you are still in the company of about 60% of the people that play the game anyways .


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 13, 2017)

I wanna play Assassins Creed Origins, can't wait for the game to be released


----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2017)

Platinum said:


> That's when you play quickplay or something else if you don't want to lose. If you don't care about winning or playing the objective, you are still in the company of about 60% of the people that play the game anyways .



I am what you would call a "sore loser"


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 13, 2017)

I just want you guys to know that the CB mafia game is actually legendary. 

I don't think I have ever been more stuck between feeling  and feeling  as the third-party omniscient host.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 13, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> I just want you guys to know that the CB mafia game is actually legendary.
> 
> I don't think I have ever been more stuck between feeling  and feeling  as the third-party omniscient host.



What's going on?


----------



## Shiny (Sep 13, 2017)

Played assassin creed (3) once to never play it again...boring and ridiculous easy combat and a button that you can do literally everything...the idea is good but the gameplay was a big no


----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> I just want you guys to know that the CB mafia game is actually legendary.
> 
> I don't think I have ever been more stuck between feeling  and feeling  as the third-party omniscient host.



My game has been fucking _hilarious _so far too


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 13, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> I just want you guys to know that the CB mafia game is actually legendary.
> 
> I don't think I have ever been more stuck between feeling  and feeling  as the third-party omniscient host.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 13, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> What's going on?



I'll offer a summary/provide my notes and thoughts upon the game end.

In the meantime you can comb through almost 6000 posts if you want.

Mind you, this is a 20 player game and it's only just now Night 4.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2017)

So this video just came out and I would honestly feel like I was doing you guys a disservice if I didn't introduce you to this fucking LEGENDARY THROWBACK of a fucking BOP


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 13, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Played assassin creed (3) once to never play it again...boring and ridiculous easy combat and a button that you can do literally everything...the idea is good but the gameplay was a big no



You've been wasting your time with this game.

Starting with AC2 would've been a better choice, the Ezio Trilogy is in general pretty good and I enjoyed it a lot more than AC3, which was compared to the Ezio Trilogy a complete flop. AC:Black Flag is still one of my absolute favourites even though it hasn't that much to do with the Assassins and is mainly about Pirates. 

Have been waiting for ages for an Assassins Creed game in Egypt, you don't know how hyped I am, heh.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2017)

​


----------



## Tiger (Sep 13, 2017)

Never been a fan of shooters either. Whatever you want to call Overwatch-- I'm not saying I don't see the draw, it's just not my game at all.

My co-worker keeps trying to get me to play Smite with him and I just...meh.

No thanks. 

And CS:Go is a really funny dark humor joke on CS players.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 13, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> I'll offer a summary/provide my notes and thoughts upon the game end.
> 
> In the meantime you can comb through almost 6000 posts if you want.
> 
> Mind you, this is a 20 player game and it's only just now Night 4.



>6k posts

You don't know how lazy I actually am


----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2017)

Literally the best thing about Overwatch is Symmetra left click compilations


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 13, 2017)

The only shooter I liked so far was BioShock infinite, I never finished it though...

Would like to play the 1st and 2nd part too, but it kinda scares me, people in there look like zombies...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 13, 2017)

Law said:


> Never been a fan of shooters either. Whatever you want to call Overwatch-- I'm not saying I don't see the draw, it's just not my game at all.
> 
> My co-worker keeps trying to get me to play Smite with him and I just...meh.
> 
> ...



Amen. Hell, even 1.6 was so far gone and a bastardization from the game I originally knew back in beta version 3 or 4 back when it was a mod for HL. 



Underworld Broker said:


> >6k posts
> 
> You don't know how lazy I actually am



I have an idea. 

Anyways my recommendation was sarcastic, I wouldn't recommend reading through that mess to even the most morbidly interested behaviorists.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2017)

I've never seen this show but I hear a lot about it

Judging from these clips it is absolutely _awful_


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2017)

It is pretty much the lowest garbage denominator of television. My CBS consuming mother doesn't even like the show, which is saying a lot.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2017)

[x]


LOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2017)

Also

 [x]


did anyone else not know they're working on Swain and Aatrox reworks?

The good sis Swain should be left alone imo, but burn Aatrox and start over


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 13, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> what happened in a CR game, that means his trolling and bad hosting won. He replaced me in the middle of a 48 hour day phase once



I remember that.
It was quite the "what the f-.. oh wait Aries, lol" moment.

By the way, you've finished It, right ? >.>



WADsworth the Wise said:


> I consider everyone to be trash until they prove not to be.







WADsworth the Wise said:


> Anyways my recommendation was sarcastic, I wouldn't recommend reading through that mess to even the most morbidly interested behaviorists.



I attempted to keep up after I got lynched, but it was... too much even for me.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2017)

They put Lyn in FE: Warriors 

Now I have to get it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 13, 2017)

Platinum said:


> They put Lyn in FE: Warriors
> 
> Now I have to get it


I was so happy when I saw that. Was also pretty upset when she was added to Super Smash Bros but only as an assist trophy and not playable.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 13, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I remember that.
> It was quite the "what the f-.. oh wait Aries, lol" moment.
> 
> By the way, you've finished It, right ? >.>
> ...




game just ended

rate ur role from 1-10


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> I was so happy when I saw that. Was also pretty upset when she was added to Super Smash Bros but only as an assist trophy and not playable.



Maybe we'll get her playable next smash. I'm sure we won't, but it's a nice thought.


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 13, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Maybe we'll get her playable next smash. I'm sure we won't, but it's a nice thought.


Yeah I gave up hope for that since they seem to be only adding newer Fire Emblem characters for Smash Bros. Corrin, Robin, Lucina ect.

Robin is cool though.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Yeah I gave up hope for that since they seem to be only adding newer Fire Emblem characters for Smash Bros. Corrin, Robin, Lucina ect.
> 
> Robin is cool though.



They seem to be realizing how popular the GBA games are with the fanbase, but I would mostly bet on new characters too. Maybe when we get the inevitable echoes remake of the game and if it coincides with a smash?

Robin and Corrin are at least fun to play in Smash. I like Lucina too, but I wish her moveset was more distinguished from Marth.


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 13, 2017)

Platinum said:


> They seem to be realizing how popular the GBA games are with the fanbase, but I would mostly bet on new characters too. Maybe when we get the inevitable echoes remake of the game and if it coincides with a smash?


probably the best shot she has. The dream still lives on even if it is a long shot. To be fair in Fire Emblem Heroes (the mobile game) she did win the female vote for which character gets made a special unit so maybe that will show her popularity.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 13, 2017)

Just saw IT. Very good remake, I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 13, 2017)

You know @Mr. Waffles I think you concinced me. After I host the turbo Greater Idea I'm gonna try a large scale version here. With 30p or something.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 13, 2017)

I just have to make sure it doesnt overlap with Image Mafia, Girl Genius, Syndicate's Favorites, CotH2, Gurren Lagann/Kill la Kill, and that game WPK wanted to host with me.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 13, 2017)

Oh and Inverse 2 too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 13, 2017)

I think the best way to accomplish that may be to open the game thread asap. 

I'll give it a day to think tho.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 13, 2017)

btw guys check this out:

official website

Cool setup.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I just have to make sure it doesnt overlap with Image Mafia, Girl Genius, Syndicate's Favorites, CotH2, Gurren Lagann/Kill la Kill, and that game WPK wanted to host with me.



When do you need the CotH2 roles done?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 13, 2017)

Tbh I don't have an specific time in mind. I think the deadline I gave was december?

This year's game was in Fabruary so I'm thinking of keeping that.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 13, 2017)

Who are the hosts for v2?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 13, 2017)

Law said:


> Who are the hosts for v2?



A fuckload of people. I think 10.

You can join too if you want. We have lax role/host numbers this time so more is not a problem.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 13, 2017)

DDL, WPK, Dr. White, Superman, Platinum, Olivia, Franky, Wormo, Sin, Owner.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Tbh I don't have an specific time in mind. I think the deadline I gave was december?
> 
> This year's game was in Fabruary so I'm thinking of keeping that.



Nice. I am probably going to be submitting another one to the QT soon. I had an idea for a grimoire for Lovecraft that was too strong for the lower-power level i'm giving the game.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 13, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> A fuckload of people. I think 10.
> 
> You can join too if you want. We have lax role/host numbers this time so more is not a problem.





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> DDL, WPK, Dr. White, Superman, Platinum, Olivia, Franky, Wormo, Sin, Owner.



I wasn't invited to the QT to start for a reason, so I'm good.

Something, something too many cooks, etc.


----------



## Aries (Sep 13, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> It was like 24 hours into the phase



24 hours but didn't post once, yet were active enough to post in the convo and other mafia games.  Others at least posted once and if they didn't was looking for replacements so wasn't singling you out there. Didn't feel like you were interested in playing my game so the replacing was more of a "mercy kill" to free you.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 13, 2017)

Law said:


> I wasn't invited to the QT to start for a reason, so I'm good.
> 
> Something, something too many cooks, etc.



pretty sure I vinvited you. But I think you typed it wrong.

It's cool, you get to play this time.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 13, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> pretty sure I vinvited you. But I think you typed it wrong.
> 
> It's cool, you get to play this time.



Nah, you didn't.

We'll see if I can, I don't play a lot.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 13, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Hero
> @Superman
> @WAD Prime
> @Platinum
> ...



Yes I did.

@Law


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 13, 2017)

Wel you are welcome to join whenever you want. Just ask me. We dont have minimum role reqs so if you just want to drop and post a couple it's fine.


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 13, 2017)

@Platinum 

*Spoiler*: __ 







brief but they showed a bit of Lyn gameplay 0:45-0:49 only 4 seconds but it is something.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> @Platinum
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



It seems they are kinda keeping her movement distinct. I hope that is the case. Lyn should fight differently than the other sword lords since she is from a nomadic culture.


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 13, 2017)

Platinum said:


> It seems they are kinda keeping her movement distinct. I hope that is the case. Lyn should fight differently than the other sword lords since she is from a nomadic culture.


Hard to judge from just 4 seconds but I would expect her fighting style to be different.  She has probably the flashiest gba era critical animations so I think they would disappoint everyone if she has a generic sword style. I trust them to do her Justice.

Oh yeah btw that trailier was released today btw.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 13, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I remember that.
> It was quite the "what the f-.. oh wait Aries, lol" moment.
> 
> By the way, you've finished It, right ? >.>
> ...


Page 1091... so close...am procrastinating finishing it when I just was reading through a bunch just a while ago...



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Tbh I don't have an specific time in mind. I think the deadline I gave was december?
> 
> This year's game was in Fabruary so I'm thinking of keeping that.


Last years signups and activity were disappointing. Would want to time it better this time around.



Aries said:


> 24 hours but didn't post once, yet were active enough to post in the convo and other mafia games.  Others at least posted once and if they didn't was looking for replacements so wasn't singling you out there. Didn't feel like you were interested in playing my game so the replacing was more of a "mercy kill" to free you.


This shows a fundamental lack of understanding to how I approach mafia games. Posting in a convo thread is casual, posting in a different game with probably less posts/already a few cycles in is easier. Your game had a ton of posts and if you give me a 48 hour deadline I'm not going to rush into tackling that.

You invented the term WPKO so I don't see how my style surprises you. I like to take my time reading through threads in analysis mode then making a tl;dr post.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 13, 2017)

@Platinum :



> *Platinum-The Rock*
> With homestuck filling up the stone cold slot only person who could fit the rock spot is none other than Platinum. The Prince of Hope. The attitude era is one of the rare eras where there was 2 top guys at the same time. Austin and rock were the attitude era the same way only homestuck and platinum were the only 2 guys who owned the mafia fc. Which makes it eerily familar is that both rock and platinum became the guy when homestuck/austin left and continued taking the fc to great heights. Just like the rock the community chose platinum as their peoples champion. Rock and plat both left for hollywood not to long after. Platinum was a good player and was great on the mic, with ole trollbeard filling up the hhh spot makes sense platinums greatest rival matches the rock vs hhh rivalry. Only the plat has the charisma needed to make mafio electrfying again.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 13, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Yes I did.
> 
> @Law



Haha woooow.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> @Platinum :


This.... I like this.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Hard to judge from just 4 seconds but I would expect her fighting style to be different.  She has probably the flashiest gba era critical animations so I think they would disappoint everyone if she has a generic sword style. I trust them to do her Justice.
> 
> Oh yeah btw that trailier was released today btw.



I really wish they could somehow bring back the awesome GBA crit animations. I miss the flair they had. 

The dabbing lute/mage attack, the berserker axe throw, the assassin flashsteps... such great spritework.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 13, 2017)

Makes sense to me. Except I liked Stone Cold better than Homestuck.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2017)

Law said:


> Makes sense to me. Except I liked Stone Cold better than Homestuck.


Homestuck worked himself into a shoot.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 13, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Homestuck worked himself into a shoot.



I'm guessing that means ...a scheduled loss from fresh blood?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 13, 2017)

@Law
@WADsworth the Wise
@Dragon D. Luffy
@Platinum

I think I finally figured out a universal rule to counteract role revealing. It's so simple I can't believe I didn't think of it before. Just make it so any player that role reveals, whethers its true or fake, becomes a tree stump.


*Spoiler*: _Tree Stump_ 






> A *Tree Stump* is a player who has lost all of their abilities as a player except that of being able to post. In essence, they are a dead player who can still post in the game thread. Any Night Actionsthat player may have had before becoming "stumped" are removed. As Tree Stumps cannot vote, they are not counted as living players for any purpose.
> 
> Exactly how one becomes a Tree Stump varies from game to game and role to role. Some examples:
> 
> ...






Tree stumps are a pretty common role in other places, though rare here. Ghost roles usually fill that space but aren't exactly the same.

Only change I would make is making them still targetable and therefore killable or open to some other abilities like limited silences. This presents interesting decisions for town and anti-town. Does the strong scumhunter on towns side give up his voting power, abilities and counting to his sides numbers for people to trust him more and hope mafia leaves him be? In turn, does the mafia off the tree stumped strong scumhunter for the threat he poses in that regard or let him stay as he no longer counts towards town's numbers.

Obviously not advocating for all games to use this, other anti role revealing mechanics can work in other games but if you can't think of one that works for your game specifically but still want to allow role revealing due to its inherent pro-town nature, this works as well as anything. Role revealing is primarily to help avoid mislynches, as the lynch is towns primary weapon. Losing one of towns numbers effectively is worth a potential beter shot at mafia.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 13, 2017)

Not a universal rule, but sounds like an interesting mechanic for a game.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2017)

Law said:


> I'm guessing that means ...a scheduled loss from fresh blood?


A work is when something is scripted, and a shoot is when something is real (in terms of wrestling). So working yourself into a shoot is basically that you let yourself get so riled up by something that you know doesn't actually matter in the heat of the moment, that you get personal and break the fourth wall.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> @Law
> @WADsworth the Wise
> @Dragon D. Luffy
> @Platinum
> ...



I think its worth testing. It's obviously something that can never be standardized, but I like the concept quite a bit.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 13, 2017)

Platinum said:


> A work is when something is scripted, and a shoot is when something is real (in terms of wrestling). So working yourself into a shoot is basically that you let yourself get so riled up by something that you know doesn't actually matter in the heat of the moment, that you get personal and break the fourth wall.



Quite accurate.


----------



## Magic (Sep 13, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> @Platinum
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Waifu emblems warriors !!!!!!!!

Love the "together we ride" theme.


----------



## Aries (Sep 14, 2017)

*Akatsuki* *Mafia Roles-Part 1*
*
Hidan 
(Immortality) You can not be killed or lynched from the game only sealed away from the game
(Jashin Ritual Symbol) Hidan each cycle can target a player and guess their role, if correct Hidan can activate his Curse Technique on them, If he is incorrect nothing happens
(Triple Bladed Scythe) When Triple Bladed Scythe has been activated Hidan can target any player and try to find out their role bypassing investigation immunity. Works once
(Curse Technique: Death Controlling Possessed Blood) This can only be activated after Hidan correctly guesses a player's role by Jashin Ritual Symbol. When activated the player who's role has been found is linked to Hidan until Hidan is sealed away, Killed or Hidan cancels the technique. All actions and votes that target Hidan are also transferred over to the person Hidan is linked too.  If Hidan is lynched the player linked too Hidan is Lynched instead. Hidan can slowly torture the player under Curse Technique by destroying one ability from them each cycle. Curse Technique can only be used on one person at a time.
(Has no effect on Naruto,Sasuke, Killer Bee,Tobi and Danzo)
(Spear to the Heart) Hidan can activate this only when a Player is under Hidan's Curse Technique. Hidan can kill himself which transfers over to the player killing them in the process. This bypasses kill shot immunity. Only works once

Kakuzu
(Earth Release: Earth Spear) Kakuzu can harden his body making him immune to role-blocking
(Earth Grudge Fear) When Earth Grudge Fear has been activated Kakuzu can use his black strings to either vote steal from 2 players for the dayphase, role block a player or protect a Akatsuki player from actions. Each only work once
(Earth Grudge Fear-Mask Combination) This can only be activated when Kakuzu has stolen a Heart. Kakuzu can merge with his masks. Depending on how much hearts he has the more immunity he gains to kill shots. One Heart gives Kakuzu 50% of surviving all regular Killshots. 2 Hearts make Kakuzu immune to regular Kill shots. 3 Hearts give Kakuzu a 50% chance surviving any Super-kill shot that target him
(Heart Steal) When Heart Steal is activated when Akatsuki Mafia successfully kills a player Kakuzu can janitor their role by taking their heart. Taking one ability from the player killed and appearing as that role under investigations. Only works three times
(Elemental Masks) Kakuzu starts off with one Elemental Mask in the game. The more Hearts he steals the more Elemental Mask abilities he gains to use.
Water Mask- can protect any Akatsuki player from getting hit with a kill shot, Water Mask is killed instead. It only works once
Fire Mask-can activate Fire Release: Intelligent Hard Work which allow's Kakuzu to destroy all Investigation results for the cycle. One heart is needed to use this and only works once
Wind Mask-can activate Wind Release: Pressure Damage to target any player. The player chosen must guess Heads or Tail's right. If he gets it right the technique gets canceled but the more he gets it wrong the more they will get 2x votes attached to them. two hearts needed to activate this and only works once
Thunder Mask-can activate Thunder Release: False Darkness which allows Kakuzu to redirect any killshot used to any player of his choosing. Three Hearts needed to use this and only works once
Elemental Mask Merge-can activate Strange Mask Exploding Flame which allows Kakuzu to target any player and destroy half their abilities. 2 hearts are needed to activate this and only works once*​
*
*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shizune (Sep 14, 2017)

See my Naruto game was gonna be nice and cute, everyone was gonna have 1 ability, y'all see the mess you made now

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shizune (Sep 14, 2017)

but also open setup games with that many abilities are a hot mess because i'm not reading all those long ass roles much less remembering their abilities


----------



## Tiger (Sep 14, 2017)

And you may not have posted all the mafia roles in the convo thread.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 14, 2017)

Also @WolfPrinceKiba the problem with mod enforced bans on role revealing is that players will always just find really obnoxious ways to make their role obvious without spelling it out


----------



## Aries (Sep 14, 2017)

I like making sure my roles are as accurate as possible to the source material when making these theme games. Ill reveal every role of the Naruto game so theirs no surprises, you'll see if your gonna get cucked before it happens or if you can prevent it.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2017)

I admire your work ethic in making roles man. 

I felt accomplished as fuck making 5 2 ability roles yesterday.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 14, 2017)

Aries said:


> I like making sure my roles are as accurate as possible to the source material when making these theme games. Ill reveal every role of the Naruto game so theirs no surprises, you'll see if your gonna get cucked before it happens or if you can prevent it.



Then you should try and summarize the roles, the problem is that this puts a burden on players to read and memorize all those abilities which is just insane.


----------



## Aries (Sep 14, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Then you should try and summarize the roles, the problem is that this puts a burden on players to read and memorize all those abilities which is just insane.



If they want to look at the roles cool if not its no biggie. Not gonna change it


----------



## Aries (Sep 14, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I admire your work ethic in making roles man.
> 
> I felt accomplished as fuck making 5 2 ability roles yesterday.



I like making roles, its easy for me especially when have knowledge of the theme. I love indie and mafia roles, you can be pretty creative with those roles. Town roles are a drag, I honestly dread making them, its just stalling until I get to the cool parts. 

You have a tough theme but its pretty interesting concept, ill keep a eye on it for sure.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2017)

Aries said:


> I like making roles, its easy for me especially when have knowledge of the theme. I love indie and mafia roles, you can be pretty creative with those roles. Town roles are a drag, I honestly dread making them, its just stalling until I get to the cool parts.
> 
> You have a tough theme but its pretty interesting concept, ill keep a eye on it for sure.



Thanks Aries. I am actually kind of proud of a few roles I cooked up that play with the closed setup format in an interesting way. The trappings around my game are probably where most of the creativity is going to come from though.


----------



## Aries (Sep 14, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Thanks Aries. I am actually kind of proud of a few roles I cooked up that play with the closed setup format in an interesting way. The trappings around my game are probably where most of the creativity is going to come from though.



Interesting, send me the role or roles if you can on Discord to see what you got cooked up. It sounds like you got this all bases covered though, we need more unique set ups like yours. Makes it unique honestly. When are you starting it?


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2017)

There are 2 the great turtle references in IT. Fairly obvious for book readers.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2017)

Aries said:


> Interesting, send me the role or roles if you can on Discord to see what you got cooked up. It sounds like you got this all bases covered though, we need more unique set ups like yours. Makes it unique honestly. When are you starting it?



Mid-October hopefully. I have 20/30ish roles done (just the mafia and a few townies really). Just need the last few signups. I would like to have it end around Halloween, and maybe, if it goes well, make it something of a yearly tradition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2017)

@Aries 

 New rule you must make manuals for your roles....


----------



## Aries (Sep 14, 2017)

Superman said:


> @Aries
> 
> New rule you must make manuals for your roles....



 quit being lazy and read, roles aren't that complex


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 14, 2017)

I read every role and then ask as many questions as needed

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 14, 2017)

@White Wolf has the right state of mind concerning this.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 14, 2017)

Aries said:


> @White Wolf has the right state of mind concerning this.





The feeling when you ask Aries 20 questions and he responds to them all

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 14, 2017)

Sometimes I wonder

if I had a shovel if I would bury the lot of you
or if I would rock your faces with it


----------



## Didi (Sep 14, 2017)

@nfcnorth  yeah your game starts/ends at like 5:30 AM for me now, kinda annoying 

please make it either like 6-10 hours earlier or 5 hours later


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 14, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You know @Mr. Waffles I think you concinced me. After I host the turbo Greater Idea I'm gonna try a large scale version here. With 30p or something.



Excellent. 



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Page 1091... so close...am procrastinating finishing it when I just was reading through a bunch just a while ago...




Don't procrastinate. 



Didi said:


> @nfcnorth  yeah your game starts/ends at like 5:30 AM for me now, kinda annoying
> 
> please make it either like 6-10 hours earlier or 5 hours later


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 14, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> @Law
> @WADsworth the Wise
> @Dragon D. Luffy
> @Platinum
> ...



Interesting.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 14, 2017)

@White Wolf show original picture of your avy


----------



## hammer (Sep 14, 2017)

so on saturday night someone was following me back to my dorm and on tuesday some drunk guy was waiting for me in my dorm lobby


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 14, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> @White Wolf show original picture of your avy

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 14, 2017)

hammer said:


> so on saturday night someone was following me back to my dorm and on tuesday some drunk guy was waiting for me in my dorm lobby



Made some new friends eh.


----------



## hammer (Sep 14, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Made some new friends eh.


that dude was holding onto this grudge for four fucking years and when he was ready to fight, I felt like I was an uncle getting hit by the nephew.  it was kind of sad, and dissapointed


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 14, 2017)

hammer said:


> *that dude was holding onto this grudge for four fucking years* and when he was ready to fight, I felt like I was an uncle getting hit by the nephew.  it was kind of sad, and dissapointed



Chinese @Superman ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hammer (Sep 14, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Chinese @Superman ?


yea, he thinks I fucked a girl he likes and all the girls in school


----------



## hammer (Sep 14, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>



well "liked" he has a girlfriend now.  tried to tell me it's illegal for a foreigner to date a Chinese girl.  and I still don't know who the first guy is.  I'm waiting for them to show me the video with better lighting.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 14, 2017)

hammer said:


> yea, he thinks I fucked a girl he likes and all the girls in school



Did you though ?


----------



## hammer (Sep 14, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Did you though ?


I wish


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 14, 2017)

hammer said:


> well "liked" he has a girlfriend now.  tried to tell me it's illegal for a foreigner to date a Chinese girl.  and I still don't know who the first guy is.  I'm waiting for them to show me the video with better lighting.


> Illegal 

Since when is China = North Korea 
 

Hell, idk if it's even illegal in NK

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## hammer (Sep 14, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> > Illegal
> 
> Since when is China = North Korea
> 
> ...


the only thing I can think of is somehow he tried to say how he's cooler than me and she said i got a big dick to mess with his head.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 14, 2017)

hammer said:


> the only thing I can think of is somehow he tried to say how he's cooler than me and *she said i got a big dick to mess with his head*.


   


clever girl

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## hammer (Sep 14, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> clever girl


I been in locker rooms in China and chinese guys post dick pic in our group chats, I feel sad for them.


but I really want to know WHO IS THE GIRL


----------



## Stelios (Sep 14, 2017)

hammer said:


> yea, he thinks I fucked a girl he likes and all the girls in school



He thinks right. For the Asian Girls a man of west is a symbol of freedom.
And there's a 90% that said man of west has bigger cock than most Chinese.
I mean this is what balance in the world is.
Imagine if the 1.4 billion + chinese had a bigger cock than Caucasians


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 14, 2017)

hammer said:


> I been in locker rooms in China and chinese guys post dick pic in our group chats, I feel sad for them.
> 
> 
> but I really want to know WHO IS THE GIRL


Living up to the Asian stereotype I guess  

You gonna hit her up when you find her?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## hammer (Sep 14, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Living up to the Asian stereotype I guess
> 
> You gonna hit her up when you find her?


I think it would be hilarious if I end up with her because of this


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 14, 2017)

hammer said:


> I think it would be hilarious if I end up with her because of this


Fate works in mysterious ways, it's hella possible tbh

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## hammer (Sep 14, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Fate works in mysterious ways, it's hella possible tbh


maybe his current girlfriend will ump him for me


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 14, 2017)

hammer said:


> maybe his current girlfriend will ump him for me


I mean if he's so petty to follow after you for 4 years over some dumb shit, doesn't really sound like the type of guy any smart girl would stick around to

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## hammer (Sep 14, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I mean if he's so petty to follow after you for 4 years over some dumb shit, doesn't really sound like the type of guy any smart girl would stick around to


you know this guy was so weak I felt obliged to not fight back


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 14, 2017)

hammer said:


> you know this guy was so weak I felt obliged to not fight back


Sounds like something that would go with that level of pettiness  
Must have a lot of issues overall. 
Was it like holding back a crying child? 
Would think so

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## hammer (Sep 14, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Sounds like something that would go with that level of pettiness
> Must have a lot of issues overall.
> Was it like holding back a crying child?
> Would think so


haha petty much. he put me in a "choke hold" I was more worried about my food than him. I had mashed potatos and green beans(you know fucking hard it is to get good bacon and green beans in chengdu?) he threw my back on the ground and hisfriend was in my way trying to make sure I dont kick his ass and I just tried to pick up my food.  lost my potatoes, saved my green beans, the next day I tried to add salt, and the bag slipped and I added to much my food turned salty like that boys tears.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 14, 2017)

hammer said:


> haha petty much. he put me in a "choke hold" I was more worried about my food than him. I had mashed potatos and green beans(you know fucking hard it is to get good bacon and green beans in chengdu?) he threw my back on the ground and hisfriend was in my way trying to make sure I dont kick his ass and I just tried to pick up my food.  lost my potatoes, saved my green beans, the next day I tried to add salt, and the bag slipped and I added to much my food turned salty like that boys tears.


Sounds like a guy I got into it with in HS 
I can relate to worrying about your food  Food ain't cheap and this shithead gets in the way? 
pff
I'd lose any sympathy for him if he tried  touching my food tbh

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## hammer (Sep 14, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Was his friend any more intimidating?  You could've probably taken them both lol. Losers only attract other losers.


nah not that intimidating, but I do feel bad for the others from his dorm, five people came to calm him down and try to get him to apologize so he wouldn't fuck up his life, and they called their classmates who are my friends to see me at the police station.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 14, 2017)

hammer said:


> nah not that intimidating, but I do feel bad for the others from his dorm, five people came to calm him down and try to get him to apologize so he wouldn't fuck up his life, and they called their classmates who are my friends to see me at the police station.


I guess starting a fight would be pretty bad for his record, the Chinese are quite strict aren't they?   did he apologize in the end?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Psychic (Sep 14, 2017)

Lmao when guys still think size is everything. It's not what you have, it's how you use it.


----------



## Hero (Sep 14, 2017)

Nitty, why are you apologizing? @Nitty Scott 

Girl you're the host of your game. I don't think there's anything wrong with a host acting preemptively if they have a basis for it and their is a certain likelihood the player in question won't post.


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 14, 2017)

Didi said:


> @nfcnorth  yeah your game starts/ends at like 5:30 AM for me now, kinda annoying
> 
> please make it either like 6-10 hours earlier or 5 hours later


That is unfortunate.  I don't know how that would affect others though.  It is hard to please everyone and not sure I can.  That being said I am open to further changes to start time.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 14, 2017)

How broken is wow pvp for mages?
Battleground rankings the first mage names to be found stand at 164 position.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 14, 2017)

Guys I need some information (its for a role).

Name the most iconic roles of each Favs game (1 role per game is good enough)

Bonus points if you can link it.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 14, 2017)

Favorites III : Sandro or Don Patch(voted Best Role 2013)
Favorites IV : Hardest one to choose. Kaminsod or Stannis
Favorites V : Judge Judy or TMIMITW 

Wasn't around for first two Favorites.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2017)

Favorites 2 would be my Godfather role, Aji Tae?

He had the ability to make a teammate lynchproof every other phase. 

So town tried to lynch me, failed, I gloated. They lynched someone else next phase, tried again the following phase, then gave up trying to lynch me.

The lesson was when a lynch fails on known anti-town the first time you ALWAYS try again immediately.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2017)

Favorites I....maybe Candlejack?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2017)

Aries said:


> quit being lazy and read, roles aren't that complex



 Then why do you need to answer so many questions?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2017)

when i say my godfather i don't mean i had the role i meant my mafia's boss which was blacklusterseph004

one of the original 4 Lurker Kings


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 14, 2017)

Favorites 1 had Law's role Terenzi or something like that. Also Rainbow Dash as Godmother.


----------



## Hero (Sep 14, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Guys I need some information (its for a role).
> 
> Name the most iconic roles of each Favs game (1 role per game is good enough)
> 
> Bonus points if you can link it.


If you need things found, Azeruth is your man


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 14, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Favorites I....maybe Candlejack?



What does it do?

Also didnt we have a poll for it last year? Were the results recorded anywhere? @Law


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 14, 2017)

If you cant find the roles a short description of what they can do works.

Ill do the rest


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2017)

Candlejack was a jester role of sorts 

He had to get everyone to say "Candlejack" X amount of times as an indie

People took it for granted and pretty much spammed it and he won on D1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 14, 2017)

Favs 6 and 7 too.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 14, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Guys I need some information (its for a role).
> 
> Name the most iconic roles of each Favs game (1 role per game is good enough)
> 
> Bonus points if you can link it.





WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Favorites III : Sandro or Don Patch(voted Best Role 2013)
> Favorites IV : Hardest one to choose. Kaminsod or Stannis
> Favorites V : Judge Judy or TMIMITW
> 
> Wasn't around for first two Favorites.





WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Favorites 1 had Law's role Terenzi or something like that. Also Rainbow Dash as Godmother.



I was Ishamael. Rainbow Dash wasn't GM, she was their main killer/enforcer.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> What does it do?
> 
> Also didnt we have a poll for it last year? Were the results recorded anywhere? @Law



Magikarp, and it was posted on the front page of this thread for a long time.

@WADsworth the Wise  Aji Tae was the most iconic? Neat. That was one of mine...but I don't have the role-- gave them to ol whatshername. 

I can post Ishamael here in a min-- at work right now.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 14, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Candlejack was a jester role of sorts
> 
> He had to get everyone to say "Candlejack" X amount of times as an indie
> 
> People took it for granted and pretty much spammed it and he won on D1



We didn't give a shit if he was jester or not.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 14, 2017)

*Ishamael*
*[Balefire]*: A forbidden weave that will erase anyone it hits from existence. You may kill one player during the day phase, this ignores roleblocks. A player killed via [Balefire] cannot be revived.
*[Air Dome]*: A weave of air that stops oncoming attacks. You are bulletproof and can only be killed through lynch.
*[Cour'Souvra]*: A device of the One Power that allows an individual complete control of another. You may control one person's actions for two cycles. Two shot. This will fail if used on a godfather or an independent.
*[Seals on the Dark One's Prison]*: Seven town roles hold a seal to the Dark One's prison. If they are killed the seal they are holding will be broken. When six of the seven seals are broken the [Dark One] is unleashed upon the world.
*[Reality Crumbles]*: When three of the seven seals are broken then daily negative effects will begin to happen, ex: all investigations will fail for the cycle, all roleblocks will fail for the cycle, a random person is killed, etc. When the [Dark One] is unleashed two daily negative effects will happen.
*[Dark One]*: If six of the seven seals are broken then the [Dark One] is set free. You may choose one person who will assume the role of the Dark One (the person's previous role is 'dead' and they are now the Dark One). That person cannot be mafia or independent. You may freely communicate with the [Dark One] and you can win with him. Refer to the Dark One's role below.


_Win Condition: Free the Dark One and eliminate everyone._


*The Dark One*
*[Embodiment of Evil]*: The Dark One is the oldest and most powerful source of evil in the world. You can only be killed if you are lynched twice.
*[Ripped from The Wheel]*: The Dark One may kill one person during the night. This kill ignores doctor's protection, goes through multiple lives and cannot be roleblocked. Targets killed by this cannot be revived.


_Win Condition: Win with Ishamael._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 14, 2017)

Favs 7 is Mr Beans

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2017)

Law said:


> I was Ishamael. Rainbow Dash wasn't GM, she was their main killer/enforcer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tribulation, yeah.

I would say he was most iconic. Town tried to lynch me 2 or 3 times in 4-5 phases and failed each time. They were supremely demoralized and tilted. We ended up winning the game and me and bls004 both got MVP. Myself for being the open scum (I was bulletproof and could only be killed by lynch which the aji tae role covered) that taunted town and destroyed their morale and bls004/aji tae for correct usage of that ability and shrewd background play while he lurked and basically evaded all suspicion


----------



## Tiger (Sep 14, 2017)

Didi said:


> Favs 7 is Mr Beans



No.

The iconic role of Faves 7 is Aries.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Tiger (Sep 14, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Tribulation, yeah.
> 
> I would say he was most iconic. Town tried to lynch me 2 or 3 times in 4-5 phases and failed each time. They were supremely demoralized and tilted. We ended up winning the game and me and bls004 both got MVP. Myself for being the open scum (I was bulletproof and could only be killed by lynch which the aji tae role covered) that taunted town and destroyed their morale and bls004/aji tae for correct usage of that ability and shrewd background play while he lurked and basically evaded all suspicion



Can you post the role? I want to remember exactly how broken this was.

I did most of the mafia and Indies and Trib did town. I did Axel-- he also would be considered iconic, right?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 14, 2017)

Axel used an ability called A-Virus to turn other people into copies of Axel.

It's from Disgaea, and it was awesome.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2017)

Mitsuru said:


> Congratulations to the Red Mafia and Zeref on winning the game.
> 
> 
> *Winners:*​
> ...





Mitsuru said:


> *"The lynch is town's weapon against the mafia."*
> 
> That line has essentially been the staple behind pretty much every mafia game out there. So I figured that if I wanted to do something different, rather than just have another traditional, straight-forward game, and I didn't want to introduce some strange new experimental mechanic in a game thats already complicated enough, that the simplest way to make sweeping changes to the game design would be to take that statement and turn it upside down.
> 
> ...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2017)

oh derp the roles were quoted


----------



## Tiger (Sep 14, 2017)

Lolsecurityerror


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 14, 2017)

Law said:


> Lolsecurityerror


You're not yet powerful enough to view it Law.


----------



## Aries (Sep 14, 2017)

*Featherine Augustus *or *Funny Valentine *

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2017)

Law said:


> Lolsecurityerror



Not sure why it linked like that


----------



## Shizune (Sep 14, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> oh derp the roles were quoted



I didn't finish reading Mitsuru's post but I already abhor the idea of giving mafia control over the lynch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 14, 2017)

*Aji Tae

[Godfather]*- Aji Tae controls his mafia's night-actions.
*[Brilliant Tactician]*- Each night, Aji Tae may choose a player. In the next day phase, that player is un-lynchable.
*[Manipulator]*- Whenever a player targets Aji Tae with anything, it is re-directed outside of his faction.


Good times.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2017)

It doesn't say so but I distinctly remember there being a one cycle cooldown.

Or maybe it's because double-targeting was restricted so that's implied.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 14, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> It doesn't say so but I distinctly remember there being a one cycle cooldown.
> 
> Or maybe it's because double-targeting was restricted so that's implied.



Double targeting may have been her universal rule.


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2017)

RM is cancer.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 14, 2017)

@Dragon D. Luffy you know I have to come back for Inverse 2 and Greater Mind..and let's hope I don't Bolch time zones again!


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm pretty sure I have never enjoyed favorites when I think about it.


rip


----------



## Tiger (Sep 14, 2017)

Tried looking for Axel's role for the last hour and I couldn't find it.

Did Trib post them at the end?


----------



## Shizune (Sep 14, 2017)

Fear Factor is one of the most reductive shows to ever be on TV. I'm pissed because they're playing it at my gym and I keep accidentally catching glimpses of disgusting things. What's worse, Ludacris is hosting it and I just bopped to his Drake diss.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 14, 2017)

Most people are afraid of spiders so we decided to put spiders on people! What a great idea for a TV show!


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 14, 2017)

Bojack Horseman is one of the best shows ever and I hate it

Fuck man

Always leaving me depressed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## Tiger (Sep 14, 2017)

*Axel

[A-Virus]*- Any time Axel is targeted by anyone, they become generic and turn into Axel and don't turn back until he is lynched. They inherit the [True Dark Hero Spirit!] until they turn back.
*[True Dark Hero Spirit!]*- Whenever Axel is killed, he comes right back to life.
*[Can't Keep Me Down]*- The original Axel wins the game if lynched.


I know I said Spawn was the best jester...nah. This is better.

Candlejack, Axel, Spawn...all awesome.


----------



## Legend (Sep 14, 2017)

Nitty you do know Fear Factor existed in the early 2000s right?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 14, 2017)

Law said:


> *Axel
> 
> [A-Virus]*- Any time Axel is targeted by anyone, they become generic and turn into Axel and don't turn back until he is lynched. They inherit the [True Dark Hero Spirit!] until they turn back.
> *[True Dark Hero Spirit!]*- Whenever Axel is killed, he comes right back to life.
> ...



This is Favs 1 or 2?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 14, 2017)

Ishmael looks cool but is more of a high power level monster. Strong kills, infinite bulletproof, etc.

I was thinking of something more trollish.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 14, 2017)

What do rainbow dash/candlejack/terensi do? No need to find the role just describe it with one sentence each.


----------



## Legend (Sep 14, 2017)

CandleJack needed X amount people to say his name to achieve his win-con


----------



## Legend (Sep 14, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 14, 2017)

/unrelated

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 14, 2017)

Legend said:


> CandleJack needed X amount people to say his name to achieve his win-con



Interesting.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 14, 2017)

Did people actually fall for that tho?


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 14, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Did people actually fall for that tho?


Yes  D1 I think

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 14, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Did people actually fall for that tho?





WADsworth the Wise said:


> Candlejack was a jester role of sorts
> 
> He had to get everyone to say "Candlejack" X amount of times as an indie
> 
> People took it for granted and pretty much spammed it and he won on D1

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2017)

I am going to need more rope.




Scream....

Reactions: Lewd 3


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 14, 2017)

Superman said:


> I am going to need more rope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Legend (Sep 14, 2017)

Freakazoid was a goatshow

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 14, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> This is Favs 1 or 2?



2.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Did people actually fall for that tho?



We didn't care. No one was like "yeah I'll say Candlejack-- I'm sure it's not going to do anything!"

People said it a bunch of times, he won as jester, we had a good laugh-- game moved on. Not even really a jester to be honest. Just an Indie with a fun win-condition. At the time, we had no other word for the role but jester.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 14, 2017)

Law said:


> We didn't care.





Law said:


> I'm sure it's not going to do anything





Law said:


> game moved on


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2017)

I was so tilted cubey got that awesome axel role

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> /unrelated


Candle jack


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 14, 2017)

Superman said:


> I am going to need more rope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had a feeling you're into that kinda stuff

Reactions: Lewd 3


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2017)

Vasto being the Dennis of mafia is unsurprising to say the least.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 14, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I had a feeling you're into that kinda stuff



Be honest you just like receiving those lewd ratings dont you.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 14, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Be honest you just like receiving those lewd ratings dont you.



I don't think I have that many to say I love receiving them

Reactions: Informative 1 | Lewd 3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 14, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I don't think I have that many to say I love receiving them



That can be fixed.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 14, 2017)

Btw UB have you ever read assassination classroom


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 14, 2017)

Nope.

Wanted to read it someday though


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 14, 2017)

You should.

One of the protagonists has the same name as you


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 14, 2017)

Hope I'll have time soon (probably next year), wanna read BnhA someday too


----------



## Aries (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I had a feeling you're into that kinda stuff







Platinum said:


> Vasto being the Dennis of mafia is unsurprising to say the least.

Reactions: Lewd 3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 14, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Hope I'll have time soon (probably next year), wanna read BnhA someday too



Ass class is better imo. It is a perfect story.

BhA is basically part 1 naruto. Great but hasnt reached its peak yet.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ass class is better imo. It is a perfect story.
> 
> BhA is basically part 1 naruto. Great but hasnt reached its peak yet.



 Yes somebody else sees this as well. It has at least done one thing right...it actually allowed a tournament to finish...so rare now. And yes it has not truly had that arc yet.


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 14, 2017)

Beginning the process of starting the phase as I said it would be started two hours earlier for better start times. @WADsworth the Wise, @poutanko ,@Nello, @Didi, @Roman, @Superman, @Franky, @Dr. White, @Stelios, @Eternal Itachi, @Darth, @RemChu, @SinRaven, @Mr. Waffles, @Lord Genome

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 14, 2017)

Also pretty sure I got some sort of maleware that is messing with my browsers. Luckily I have other pcs to use.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ass class is better imo. It is a perfect story.
> 
> BhA is basically part 1 naruto.* Great but hasnt reached its peak yet.*


Naruto goes down hill in shippuden. 
Well especially during the war and edo tensei zombies. 

BnHa, I can't see the author fucking it up as bad as Kishi did.


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2017)

It's a shame @iwandesu doesn't host games here....
quite fun.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 15, 2017)

I've decided my future games will have extremely high activity requirements. Something in the range of 8-10 posts.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 15, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I've decided my future games will have extremely high activity requirements. Something in the range of 8-10 posts.



ez


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 15, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I've decided my future games will have extremely high activity requirements. Something in the range of 8-10 posts.




I'm sorry Nitty but I can't sign up for your games anymore

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 15, 2017)

Why does everything I love abandon me

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 15, 2017)

Legend said:


> Nitty you do know Fear Factor existed in the early 2000s right?


Nitty wasn't even born yet in the early 2000s


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Why does everything I love abandon me


I'm always here for you


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 15, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I've decided my future games will have extremely high activity requirements. Something in the range of 8-10 posts.


-grumbles-


----------



## Stelios (Sep 15, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I've decided my future games will have extremely high activity requirements. Something in the range of 8-10 posts.



make that game relevant posts plx


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 15, 2017)

Stelios said:


> make that game relevant posts plx


-loudly grumbles-


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 15, 2017)

So I woke up and couldn't find my dog anywhere, was calling him was digging up the whole yard in every corner seeing where they could be but nothing... they jumped the fence and bailed and went looking through town after 2hrs ish finally got em back home

Reactions: Friendly 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 15, 2017)

Stelios said:


> make that game relevant posts plx



Make it so any posts containing images dont count

Votes dont count either.

Actually any posts with lower than a minimum words dont count

And also modkill people if they post without catching up.

This is serious business not a game.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 15, 2017)

(jk ok)


----------



## Platinum (Sep 15, 2017)

Glad you got them back. The only pets I got are in a 50 gallon aquarium, so I don't really have to worry much about them getting out.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 15, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Make it so any posts containing images dont count
> 
> Votes dont count either.
> 
> ...



The easy answer is to modkill everyone who isn't me, so I win forever .

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 15, 2017)

Let me get this straight. Are  you making fun of the game relevant posts rule?
I didn't see any of you complain when @Law implemented this rule at his Favorites game. In fact I found that rule fantastic


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 15, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Glad you got them back. The only pets I got are in a 50 gallon aquarium, so I don't really have to worry much about them getting out.


I have too many and they all want to leave me even though I treat everyone nicely 
Have fish too... even one of them tried jumping out  like fuck me

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 15, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Make it so any posts containing images dont count
> 
> Votes dont count either.
> 
> ...


Don't forget the worst offense:

"See you guys next phase"

Instant section ban imho

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Platinum (Sep 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I have too many and they all want to leave me even though I treat everyone nicely
> Have fish too... even one of them tried jumping out  like fuck me



Happened to me too like a month ago. Was talking in the other room and came back to find one just flopping on the floor. So I put something over the little gap and now Ghost Fish Killah and the Blue Tang Clan are safe and secure


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 15, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Happened to me too like a month ago. Was talking in the other room and came back to find one just flopping on the floor. So I put something over the little gap and now Ghost Fish Killah and the Blue Tang Clan are safe and secure

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 15, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Let me get this straight. Are  you making fun of the game relevant posts rule?
> I didn't see any of you complain when @Law implemented this rule at his Favorites game. In fact I found that rule fantastic



The thing about satire is that it works better when you dont explain how much of it is serious and just let people be offended by it.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 15, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The thing about satire is that it works better when you dont explain how much of it is serious and just let people be offended by it.





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> (jk ok)


----------



## Platinum (Sep 15, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The thing about satire is that it works better when you dont explain how much of it is serious and just let people be offended by it.


Nah, satire only works if you are over the top and leave no room for nuance (preferably with a /s or emoticon thrown in so even the dumbest person gets it).


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 15, 2017)

I dont ever want to be in a position where I have to read every post in a Favs game, judge how many are considered "relevant", count them, and deal with the consequences of modkilling/not modkilling people for that arbitrary and subjective decision, though.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 15, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Make it so any posts containing images dont count
> 
> Votes dont count either.
> 
> ...



I agree with all of these. 

(not joking)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 15, 2017)

I was joking about wanting to implement those things, yes.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 15, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Nah, satire only works if you are over the top and leave no room for nuance (preferably with a /s or emoticon thrown in so even the dumbest person gets it).



I have to remember the audience includes Stelios.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 15, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I dont ever want to be in a position where I have to read every post in a Favs game, judge how many are considered "relevant", count them, and deal with the consequences of modkilling/not modkilling people for that arbitrary and subjective decision, though.



Fair enough. But that's just you.




Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I have to remember the audience includes Stelios.



I'm not sure what's your issue here , explain.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 15, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Nah, satire only works if you are over the top and leave no room for nuance (preferably with a /s or emoticon thrown in so even the dumbest person gets it).


Make it so any posts containing images dont count

Votes dont count either.

Actually any posts with lower than a minimum words dont count

And also modkill people if they post without catching up.

This is serious business not a game.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 15, 2017)

Also I'm confident the word you wanted to use was irony or sarcasm but in no way what you wrote can be considered satire.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 15, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Fair enough. But that's just you.



Maybe because most hosts never take that rule seriously?

In my 3 years of mafia I have never seen a player get modkilled for lack of relevancy in posts, and Law wasnt the only person I saw implement that rule.

It is just not a rule that can me enforced in practice.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 15, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Also I'm confident the word you wanted to use was irony or sarcasm but in no way what you wrote can be considered satire.



Believe what makes you happier.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 15, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Believe what makes you happier.



I don't have to believe something I know. My people invented satire , I know it when I see one.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 15, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Maybe because most hosts never take that rule seriously?
> 
> In my 3 years of mafia I have never seen a player get modkilled for lack of relevancy in posts, and Law wasnt the only person I saw implement that rule.
> 
> It is just not a rule that can me enforced in practice.




Depends on how big the game is, I agree it can't be implemented per letter in a 10k posts game however it will serve as a guideline to avoid excessive fluff. I can only see this rule as having potential to  increase a game's quality. You disagree with this?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 15, 2017)

I don't think people disagree, it's just too much to reasonably ask of hosts. Even for mediumidh games.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 15, 2017)

If you write a rule you have no means of enforcing, you are just wasting post space.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 15, 2017)

I don't see how a requirement of a minimum 4 game relevant posts per day for example will have any game negative effect or won't be followed by the players. After all once they start to play they have agreed to this ruleset and not following it will make them subject to consequences.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 15, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Let me get this straight. Are  you making fun of the game relevant posts rule?
> I didn't see any of you complain when @Law implemented this rule at his Favorites game. In fact I found that rule fantastic


Well you are wrong sure as hell did I complain

And complaining did I

Around that time it was the trend to make a rule like that

And I objected

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 15, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I don't see how a requirement of a minimum 4 game relevant posts per day for example will have any game negative effect or won't be followed by the players. After all once they start to play they have agreed to this ruleset and not following it will make them subject to consequences.



You see, you can create whatever rules you want.

But you will never force a player to be contributive to town.

Contribution is not your problem to solve, anyway. Its town's.

If town wants to suck at the game, you should not interfere. You are the source code of the game. You just keep things running. You are not town's coach.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 15, 2017)

Pesonally theonly reason I even implement post reqs is to make it that players arent being impossible to read. And if they are, I modblock them so their teammates dont use their actions.

But you want to be a coasting piece of shit? Your funeral.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 15, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Pesonally theonly reason I even implement post reqs is to make it that players arent being impossible to read. And if they are, I modblock them so their teammates dont use their actions.
> 
> But you want to be a coasting piece of shit? Your funeral.


Same. Posting requirements are also there to make sure people are still playing the game (in whatever way they like).


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 15, 2017)

Law said:


> *Ishamael
> [Balefire]*: A forbidden weave that will erase anyone it hits from existence. You may kill one player during the day phase, this ignores roleblocks. A player killed via [Balefire] cannot be revived.
> *[Air Dome]*: A weave of air that stops oncoming attacks. You are bulletproof and can only be killed through lynch.
> *[Cour'Souvra]*: A device of the One Power that allows an individual complete control of another. You may control one person's actions for two cycles. Two shot. This will fail if used on a godfather or an independent.
> ...



I love this role, controlling others is so fun + the seals and it's negative effects are a nice idea 



Law said:


> *Axel
> 
> [A-Virus]*- Any time Axel is targeted by anyone, they become generic and turn into Axel and don't turn back until he is lynched. They inherit the [True Dark Hero Spirit!] until they turn back.
> *[True Dark Hero Spirit!]*- Whenever Axel is killed, he comes right back to life.
> ...



This jester looks fun


----------



## Stelios (Sep 15, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You see, you can create whatever rules you want.
> 
> But you will never force a player to be contributive to town.
> 
> ...



TOWN? Who said anything about town?
"a minimum 4 game relevant posts per day"

That automatically translates to town to you? 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Pesonally theonly reason I even implement post reqs is to make it that players arent being impossible to read. And if they are, I modblock them so their teammates dont use their actions.
> 
> But you want to be a coasting piece of shit? Your funeral.




A moderator coasting people? Where did I write that or implied that a moderator should be coasting people?

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 15, 2017)

Btw
>only 1 game fits perfectly in my schedule that I can still play in this month
>get N1'd

BOIIIIIIII

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Stelios (Sep 15, 2017)

Didi said:


> Btw
> >only 1 game fits perfectly in my schedule that I can still play in this month
> >get N1'd
> 
> BOIIIIIIII

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 15, 2017)

Does the word coasting have a second meaning Im not aware of?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 15, 2017)

Does the word coasting have a second meaning Im not aware of?

Because Im pretty sure a moderator cant coast.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 15, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Does the word coasting have a second meaning Im not aware of?





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Does the word coasting have a second meaning Im not aware of?
> 
> Because Im pretty sure a moderator cant coast.



You are right I read that as coaching even though I also wrote the word

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 15, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Does the word coasting have a second meaning Im not aware of?
> 
> Because Im pretty sure a moderator cant coast.


Hmmm...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 15, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Hmmm...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 15, 2017)

Sin hasnt been a moderator since the dawn of time so my point still stands


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 15, 2017)

Stelios said:


> You are right I read that as coaching even though I also wrote the word



Its cool. Sorry for the snark, I like arguing like that.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 15, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Sin hasnt been a moderator since the dawn of time so my point still stands


That post wasn't referring to me, click the link! 

Besides I hosted a game like... 4 months ago. So shh!


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 15, 2017)

And I don't coast as a host!!!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 15, 2017)

But you do ghost as a host


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 15, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> But you do ghost as a host


Only if I need to start a game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 15, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> That post wasn't referring to me, click the link!
> 
> *Besides I hosted a game like... 4 months ago.* So shh!



 CR retcon it....

@Aries


----------



## Aries (Sep 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> CR retcon it....
> 
> @Aries


----------



## Tiger (Sep 15, 2017)

Nothing wrong with a host demanding X number of posts. Nothing wrong with a host demanding those posts be relevant and contributive. 

That specificity and strictness won't be default, though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 15, 2017)

Also, no such thing as 'fapping off'.


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Nitty wasn't even born yet in the early 2000s


Good point


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 15, 2017)

Law said:


> Nothing wrong with a host demanding X number of posts. Nothing wrong with a host demanding those posts be relevant and contributive.
> 
> That specificity and strictness won't be default, though.



I dont think it is wrong, but I am skeptical the host will actually enforce it. And also think it is more wishful thinking for a game that everyone contributes than a rational measure.

Then again, I did propose a similar thing a few weeks ago, do I guess Im kind of an hypocrite here.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 15, 2017)

Thousands of sheep grazing in a field will all calmly march through a 15 foot gate opening when the dinner bell rings even if the fence is not fully enclosed on either side of the gate.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 15, 2017)

Law said:


> Thousands of sheep grazing in a field will all calmly march through a 15 foot gate opening when the dinner bell rings even if the fence is not fully enclosed on either side of the gate.



That's why they say you are Lawful Evil.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 15, 2017)

The sheeple will fall in line or go to the chopping block.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 15, 2017)

But the players are not your herd, they're individual players who can all decide for themselves how they want to play.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 15, 2017)

I get that a host would want their players to act a certain way. They all host their games not just for the players, but for themselves as well.

But the problem with these kind of rules is that they start to appear once the game is up,  once the players already signed up and readied to commit themselves. If you want your players to go all srs business or if you absolutely want everyone to make their contribution or if you have another expectation on how you want your players to act: make that sure in the sign-up thread.  That way players know what to expect and how to act/post before they decide to play.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 15, 2017)

Point is if the guideline is there it will be followed if not by all by many and let's not forget the rule abiding playerzens that will point out those that do not comply 

Just like when there's a taboo everybody is so horny to fingerpoint their fellow player , regardless of alignment, for slipping


----------



## Tiger (Sep 15, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> That's why they say you are Lawful Evil.



Haven't heard anyone call me that before. Buy I suppose it makes sense on the forums. Not so much irl.



SinRaven said:


> But the players are not your herd, they're individual players who can all decide for themselves how they want to play.



Sure. And the host can then decide for him or herself if those players get to keep playing their game.

Freedom of choice, and freedom to facethe consequences. You don't get one and not the other.



Stelios said:


> Point is if the guideline is there it will be followed if not by all by many



This is the point. When you have a rule, even if it's not completely enforceable, it is followed 95% of the time.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 15, 2017)

Well I agree if your game is going to have a rule that is not common in the majority of games, and is likely to annoy the players, you should reveal it in the sign up thread.

Most obvious example being whether the game has role reveals or not. That is a balance issue, and may say whether the game will suck or not before it begins.

Another one is the existance of bastard mechanics.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 15, 2017)

Law said:


> Haven't heard anyone call me that before. Buy I suppose it makes sense on the forums. Not so much irl.



We had this argument some time back.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 15, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Well I agree if your game is going to have a rule that is not common in the majority of games, and is likely to annoy the players, you should reveal it in the sign up thread.
> 
> Most obvious example being whether the game has role reveals or not. That is a balance issue, and may say whether the game will suck or not before it begins.
> 
> Another one is the existance of bastard mechanics.



You should always explain what kind of game it is in the sign up thread. And if your game thread OP doesn't have your specific rules in it-- I would side with players on what rule they broke, as I would refer to the general forum rules in lieu of game-specific ones.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> We had this argument some time back.



Not much of an argument lol. You only know the part of my personality I choose to show you-- as per the internet.

IRL, like most thoughtful and decent people, I am Chaotic Good.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 15, 2017)

True Neutral/Chaotic Neutral


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 15, 2017)

pretty sure Im neutral good


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 15, 2017)

Law is lawful evil. His online persona _is _his persona for us, so that fits him most, regardless of he acts IRL.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 15, 2017)

Last time we had this discussion people considered me Chaotic Good while I consider myself Chaotic Neutral.

My IRL personality fits Chaotic Good more so I'm fine with that. Though I was surprised I was considered 'good'.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 15, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> True Neutral/Chaotic Neutral


Neutral Evil you are, imho.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 15, 2017)

Only person that comes to mind for Chaotic Evil is Rion...


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 15, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> pretty sure Im neutral good


Yup.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 15, 2017)

Lawful neutral here


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 15, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Lawful neutral here


Lawful good imo


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 15, 2017)

Sin is Chaotic Neutral


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 15, 2017)

ninja'd


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 15, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Lawful good imo


Why do you think so?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 15, 2017)

Wondering what I am


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 15, 2017)

I'm neutral indifferent.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 15, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Wondering what I am



 Chaotic noob.



Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm neutral indifferent.



 You are 

>.>

<. <

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> Chaotic noob.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I only ever was >.>

<.< is too much effort to type.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I only ever was >.>
> 
> <.< is too much effort to type.



More like was....since you just did.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> More like was....since you just did.



No, it stil is.
I just used it because circumstances required it.

If I'm just typing one of the 2 at some point, it will be >.> 99,999999999% of the time.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> No, it stil is.
> I just used it because circumstances required it.
> 
> If I'm just typing one of the 2 at some point, it will be >.> 99,999999999% of the time.



 You are not being very neutral indifferent....


>.>


<. <


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 15, 2017)

Hmm... IRL Neutral good sounds fitting for me 

In mafia though ... I'd say chaotic evil

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> You are not being very neutral indifferent....
> 
> 
> >.>
> ...



How so ?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 15, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Law is lawful evil. His online persona _is _his persona for us, so that fits him most, regardless of he acts IRL.



Except, I also act differently in here and in games than I do in private and in QTs. 

I have more than one hat to wear.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 15, 2017)

Law said:


> Except, I also act differently in here and in games than I do in private and in QTs.
> 
> I have more than one hat to wear.


hopefully none of them are a fedora

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 15, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Hmm... IRL Neutral good sounds fitting for me
> 
> In mafia though ... I'd say chaotic evil



.....there is absolutely nothing evil about you.....

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 15, 2017)

No fedoras. Those are only for True Neutrals.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> How so ?



You are actually taking a side on something.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> .....there is absolutely nothing evil about you.....



Of course there isn't, I'm nice

Reactions: Informative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> You are actually taking a side on something.



Am I ?
It's not like I like one more than the other.
One is just less effort to type than the other.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 15, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Of course there isn't, I'm nice



 ....but kind of lewd....



Mr. Waffles said:


> Am I ?
> It's not like I like one more than the other.
> One is just less effort to type than the other.



 You are putting to much discussion into this effort.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 15, 2017)

I'm Chaotic Neutral overall on NF I suppose. Chaotic Good IRL.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> You are putting to much discussion into this effort.



I'm inclined to reply to people who address me. -shrug-


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 15, 2017)

My 2012/2013 self was very VERY lawful good, but I changed myself for the better. The chaotic good/neutral me is much more fun.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 15, 2017)

Law said:


> Except, I also act differently in here and in games than I do in private and in QTs.
> 
> I have more than one hat to wear.


The hat we see is the hat we see. And I mostly saw one hat, although it changed over the years. You used to be Lawful Good.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 15, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I'm Chaotic Neutral overall on NF I suppose. Chaotic Good IRL.


I can see that


----------



## Tiger (Sep 15, 2017)

Lol I was _never_ lawful good.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 15, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Why do you think so?


Definitely the Lawful type,  but I can't exactly describe right now what part of me says Good about you. Probably the fact that you never really seem to have beef with anyone. Not intentional anyway. You are likable regardless what you do I guess

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 15, 2017)

Law said:


> Lol I was _never_ lawful good.


The Law that I met was definitely Lawful Good, or at least acted like it.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 15, 2017)

Whatever floats your boat, I guess.

You're the only person I know who would say that.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 15, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Neutral Evil you are, imho.



u just say that cuz that's how u perceive my scum persona which u are more willing to imagine me as


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm inclined to reply to people who address me. -shrug-


----------



## Aries (Sep 15, 2017)

I'm Lawful Good

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 15, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> u just say that cuz that's how u perceive my scum persona which u are more willing to imagine me as


Not only that, but also 2013 'mafia is dead' WAD.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 15, 2017)

Aries said:


> I'm Lawful Good


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......................


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 15, 2017)

Law said:


> Whatever floats your boat, I guess.
> 
> You're the only person I know who would say that.


I know you well


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Platinum (Sep 15, 2017)

Aries is about as lawful good as Vasto is true neutral.

We all know who is the real lawful good over here .


----------



## Tiger (Sep 15, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I know you well



You've donned your rose colored glasses, I think.



Platinum said:


> Aries is about as lawful good as Vasto is true neutral.
> 
> We all know who is the real lawful good over here .



Yeah...

Owner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 15, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Aries is about as lawful good as Vasto is true neutral.
> 
> We all know who is the real lawful good over here .



They don't call me the Franchise of this section for nothing Platinum, they can boo me all they want but I will never turn heel. Hustle, Loyalty and Respect are the creed of my character... BRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAABBBBBBBBBBAAADDDDDDOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Tiger (Sep 15, 2017)

No one calls you that.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 15, 2017)

Aries said:


> They don't call me the Franchise of this section for nothing Platinum, they can boo me all they want but I will never turn heel. Hustle, Loyalty and Respect are the creed of my character... BRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAABBBBBBBBBBAAADDDDDDOOOOOOOOO



That's because you are too unaware to realize that you have always been the heel .


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 15, 2017)

Law said:


> No one calls you that.



In his dreams we all chant it all day, every day.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 15, 2017)

Law said:


> No one calls you that.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 15, 2017)

Law said:


> You've donned your rose colored glasses, I think.


You and me were brothers back in the day don't deny it!


----------



## Aries (Sep 15, 2017)

Law said:


> No one calls you that.



you don't need to say it to know it on the inside 




Platinum said:


> That's because you are too unaware to realize that you have always been the heel .



I’ve just been able to look at this section objectively. I take myself out of the equation. I kind of understand where I am. This is the stuff obsess over. I can’t stop thinking about this stuff. I think a lot of the reason the reactions are the way they are is for quite a few years this sections didn’t step up to the plate and correctly build new Hosts and correctly provide new main event player talent. I often tell people that I’m working with, if they’re in the section and half the players are cheering me and the other half are booing me, shouldn’t you be the one that’s mad because they’re not noticing you at all?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 15, 2017)

You will always be the Batista to my John Cena @Platinum. Your coming back after heading to Hollywood. Only to get booed out when the players realize your back just to hog the spotlight. I'm sending you back to the OBDae when my team defeats yours at Mafia Survivor Series


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 15, 2017)

Who is this @Aries? Is he new here?

Welcome to the section!


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 15, 2017)

Aries said:


> You will always be the Batista to my John Cena @Platinum. Your coming back after heading to Hollywood. Only to get booed out when the players realize your back just to hog the spotlight. I'm sending you back to the OBDae when my team defeats yours at Mafia Survivor Series



Can't we just send you to the OBD. 

You'd fit right in, mafia game wise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 15, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> You and me were brothers back in the day don't deny it!



1. We're still brothers.
2. That's really not relevant to _alignment_. Unless you're legitimately trying to say I'm not a good person anymore. In which case, it's no wonder I had to type #1

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Can't we just send you to the OBD.
> 
> You'd fit right in, mafia game wise.



Being tsundere ain't gonna get you any bonus points with me waffles. Be yourself


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>



 Why won't you ever open up?


----------



## Aries (Sep 15, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Who is this @Aries? Is he new here?
> 
> Welcome to the section!





SinRaven said:


> OMFG ARE YOU FOR REAL??
> 
> FIRST YOU HIJACK MY FMA
> 
> ...





Aries said:


> Hijack your FMA? No sin... your FMA came to me and I'll tell you why jack. For 3 years Sin you and FMA were a item like some archie and betty type... but their was a problem because the fact is for 3 years you couldn't get your ehost dick  hard enough to give her the love she craved. You shit the bed son trying to wait for "marriage". FMA was empty inside... she wanted you to fill her up with your role jizz but you couldn't get it up for 3 years. You were saaaaaawft... That's where I cum in... I was hard... I was ready... I was host enough to give it the love it needed... no it craved.
> 
> While you were busy thinking of a life together... she was with me sin. When your keyboard broke and you were screaming in pain FMA was on her back screaming my name.  I did in one week you could not do in 3 years. I hosted her Sin... I hosted her aaaaaalllllllll niiiiiiiiiiigggggggght Looooooooooooooong and gave her 100 percent satisfaction. They don't call me big daddy for nothing sin. You can still host FMA... even if she's no longer tight... she's as loose as goose now.
> 
> This is me nowah. Hide your games... Hide your ideas this mexican is stealing yo games and "hosting" them boy


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 15, 2017)

I'm both surprised and not surprised you saved that.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 15, 2017)

Aries said:


> Being tsundere ain't gonna get you any bonus points with me waffles. Be yourself



I'm always myself though. 

Also, I have no interest in getting bonus points.
That just leads to getting trolled more.



Superman said:


> Why won't you ever open up?



Open up about what ?


----------



## Aries (Sep 15, 2017)

Now joking aside I feel real good about the PlayStation side/my team against plats. 2 abilities each and a smaller setting. 20 is bare minimum and feel good about hosting a simpler game


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Can't we just send you to the OBD.
> 
> You'd fit right in, mafia game wise.



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Open up about what ?



Your feelings...maybe then you will get a heart.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 15, 2017)

Law said:


> 1. We're still brothers.
> 2. That's really not relevant to _alignment_. Unless you're legitimately trying to say I'm not a good person anymore. In which case, it's no wonder I had to type #1


1. True. Even more than ever I'd say since we bicker like brothers now.
2. It is relevant to me knowing you and thus knowing your alignment. You're a good person, but in an evil way. No one here is truly evil I'd say, but relatively to the rest of the section, I'd say you lean more towards the evil side of the spectrum.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 15, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL



I know, right.



Superman said:


> Your feelings...maybe then you will get a heart.



What about my feelings ?
Like you need to be more specific.


----------



## Aries (Sep 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm always myself though.
> 
> Also, I have no interest in getting bonus points.
> That just leads to getting trolled more.



If you say so, and you've become a masochist to trolling. This should be your bread and butter. Like another breakfast crew


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 15, 2017)

I feel like feelings are worthless. 

Well, of the emotional variety.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 15, 2017)

Aries said:


> If you say so, and you've become a masochist to trolling. This should be your bread and butter. Like another breakfast crew



I've become indifferent to your trolling would be a more accurate way of putting it. 
After almost 7 years (only a few more months since your 7 year anniversary to hosting if I'm not mistaken) I see through everything you do and just roll along.



WADsworth the Wise said:


> I feel like feelings are worthless.
> 
> Well, of the emotional variety.



I disagree.

Which is kinda strange, seeing as I lack them for the most part.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 15, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> 1. True. Even more than ever I'd say since we bicker like brothers now.
> 2. It is relevant to me knowing you and thus knowing your alignment. You're a good person, but in an evil way. No one here is truly evil I'd say, but relatively to the rest of the section, I'd say you lean more towards the evil side of the spectrum.



You misunderstood.

Me being your bro has nothing to do with my alignment. I've never been lawful good my entire life in any medium. You feeling like I must have been in the past because you liked me better then is disingenuous. I have not taken anything you've said to me personally.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What about my feelings ?
> Like you need to be more specific.



 I give up on this train of thought with you. 



WADsworth the Wise said:


> I feel like feelings are worthless.
> 
> Well, of the emotional variety.



Shut up and feel....


----------



## Aries (Sep 15, 2017)

Aries said:


> Some people ask what's the scariest thing in the mafia community. It's not the trolls... it's not the generic or role madness guys... It's not vasto or the apathetic players.... no this is scarier then mafia itself... it hides in plain sight...





A trip down memory Lane​


----------



## Shizune (Sep 15, 2017)

Law if you and Sin are brothers can you and I be sisters


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> I give up on this train of thought with you.



If you want answers you'll have to ask specific questions.
Not some general vague stuff.


----------



## Aries (Sep 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I've become indifferent to your trolling would be a more accurate way of putting it.
> After almost 7 years (only a few more months since your 7 year anniversary to hosting if I'm not mistaken) I see through everything you do and just roll along.



If you say so


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> I give up on this train of thought with you.
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up and feel....



The only feeling worth feeling...

Is rage...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 15, 2017)

So, things I did not want to see upon entering this thread:

A gif of someone getting their feet broken with a hammer


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 15, 2017)

Aries said:


> A trip down memory Lane​



Good times.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 15, 2017)

Aries said:


> If you say so



You sound like me now.

Does this mean I have to use wrestling references and whatnot ?


----------



## Aries (Sep 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You sound like me now.
> 
> Does this mean I have to use wrestling references and whatnot ?



Only when making comparisons


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 15, 2017)

Aries said:


> Only when making comparisons



Never making comparisons ever again it is.


----------



## Aries (Sep 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Never making comparisons ever again it is.



You made comparisons?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> If you want answers you'll have to ask specific questions.
> Not some general vague stuff.



I wasn't...you just wanted to make it hard.



WADsworth the Wise said:


> The only feeling worth feeling...
> 
> Is rage...



I see what you did their....appealing.....to ego.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 15, 2017)

Superman said:


> I wasn't...you just wanted to make it hard.



I'm not trying to make it hard. 
You're just asking the wrong questions. 



Aries said:


> You made comparisons?



I've never made a comparison in my life.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 15, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Law if you and Sin are brothers can you and I be sisters



No amount of wishing could make me a sister.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 15, 2017)

Law said:


> You misunderstood.
> 
> Me being your bro has nothing to do with my alignment. I've never been lawful good my entire life in any medium. You feeling like I must have been in the past because you liked me better then is disingenuous. I have not taken anything you've said to me personally.


No you misunderstood.

Just because you think you haven't changed doesn't mean you haven't changed.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 15, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Law if you and Sin are brothers can you and I be sisters


Yeah sis duh


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 15, 2017)

So a cat was sitting in front of our building. It was raining hard.  I let the cat in because I couldn't let it suffer like that. It followed me all the way to the fourth floor where I live. It sat in front of the door. I didn't want to let it in. We have two cats and I didn't want them to get upset. But the cat looked cold so I brought it in. I brought it to my room, where it wandered around. I wasn't sure if it was a good idea to let a strange cat wander around the place I sleep, so I brought it outside (but inside the building) again. Now it has been sitting in front of our floor door  for half an hour. I don't know what to do...


----------



## Tiger (Sep 15, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> No you misunderstood.
> 
> Just because you think you haven't changed doesn't mean you haven't changed.



If you think I was lawful good, then you didn't know me at all lol

I have a lot more people around me to gauge who I am, I'm not concerned with not knowing myself.

Didn't say I hadn't changed. But not from _that_. And the implication that we would only have been on good terms if I was is insulting. As well as false.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 15, 2017)

Law said:


> If you think I was lawful good, then you didn't know me at all lol
> 
> I have a lot more people around me to gauge who I am, I'm not concerned with not knowing myself.
> 
> Didn't say I hadn't changed. But not from _that_. And the implication that we would only have been on good terms if I was is insulting. As well as false.


Yeah you're not getting my points at all.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 15, 2017)

Your last point was literally "yes you were, I know better than you" lol


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 15, 2017)

Guys this isnt supposed to be serious.

Sin maybe make a facebook post asking if anyone wants to adopt the cat?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 15, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Guys this isnt supposed to be serious.
> 
> Sin maybe make a facebook post asking if anyone wants to adopt the cat?



It really has nothing to do with alignment-- that part was just memes.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 15, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Yeah you're not getting my points at all.


To be fair, I consider the whole alignment thing more how people act in relatively to the whole section, nor necessarily in game. It's maybe even less a personality thing, but more a group dynamic thing for me.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 15, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Guys this isnt supposed to be serious.
> 
> Sin maybe make a facebook post asking if anyone wants to adopt the cat?


The cat is a stray cat that wanders around the neighborhood. It's taken care of in pretty much every house around here. I just don't want it to be cold for the night,  but I also don't want it to be a burden for myself, my flatmates and our cats.

But I think it's fine. It's dry and warm now, so it hasn't to be inside our house. I just couldn't resist that fluffy case

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 15, 2017)

Also Law is chaotic good if anything, he's one of the least malicious people here.

Laix on the other hand was chaotic evil.


----------



## Aries (Sep 15, 2017)

Naruto Mafia sign ups will be tomorrow. I'm still juggling between whether Orochimaru and Sound 5 should be second mafia with Sasuke as Indie or Sasuke and Taka as mafia and Orochimaru as Indie. Decisions


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 15, 2017)

Nah Laix was neutral evil


----------



## Shizune (Sep 15, 2017)

True

but if CR and Laix did the fusion dance, they would form the universe's ultimate chaotic evil


----------



## Tiger (Sep 15, 2017)

Aries said:


> Naruto Mafia sign ups will be tomorrow. I'm still juggling between whether Orochimaru and Sound 5 should be second mafia with Sasuke as Indie or Sasuke and Taka as mafia and Orochimaru as Indie. Decisions



Oro and Kabuto as anti-mason Indies, while Sasuke leads Taka. 

.02

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 15, 2017)

@poutanko

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## poutanko (Sep 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @poutanko


  ( ﾟヮﾟ)??


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 15, 2017)

poutanko said:


> ( ﾟヮﾟ)??

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Sep 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>


there there


----------



## Aries (Sep 15, 2017)

Taka will be second mafia then, would like to make Kabuto and Orochimaru masons but I'm a fan of Kabuto during the final arc. They both will be indies though.

*Edo "Cult"-1(5)
*
*Edo Tensei-As long as Kabuto is alive, For 4 cycles he can target a player that's been killed or lynched and revive them as a Kage Zombie. These zombies can not be killed or lynched. They leave the game when Kabuto has been taken out.*

1: Mu
2: Houzuki Gengetsu
3: A(Third Raikage)
4: Rasa

Each Kage has different abilities. Kabuto chooses which Kage he revives


*Edo* *Itachi Uchiha*(Unlockable Non Hostile Indie)

When *Itachi Uchiha* has been killed or lynched Itachi's role is revived under *Edo Tensei*. Town then selects any player that's been killed or lynched and revive them as *Edo* *Itachi Uchiha*​


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 15, 2017)

poutanko said:


> there there


Lost a bet now I have to kill shitposting for a week

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 15, 2017)

Wow those roles look great 
How will CR fuck up that game 
I'm in

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## poutanko (Sep 15, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Wow those roles look great
> How will CR fuck up that game
> I'm in


Be more optimistic

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 15, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Be more optimistic



ok

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Firaea (Sep 15, 2017)

Why is CR invading my Naruto territory.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 15, 2017)

CR's naruto game will be fantastic, the best narutofia game since the days when James and wormo hosted them, and will not just reinvigorate and reinnervate the community's interest in mafia, but naruto itself, and absolutely no one will decide to take a bath with a plugged in blow dryer if it goes awry


----------



## Aries (Sep 16, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Wow those roles look great
> How will CR fuck up that game
> I'm in



Platinum and my 2nd host will help out in making actions in the game so that will cover when I'm not around which is one of the major gripes playas have in my games. I'm also not gonna rush this game out like Favorites, this one will be taking some of my time to do. This is my redemption arc, helps out that already have knowledge of the theme

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## poutanko (Sep 16, 2017)

...I wonder if it's safe


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2017)

poutanko said:


> ...I wonder if it's safe



Be more optimistic


----------



## poutanko (Sep 16, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Be more optimistic


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm scared of another cr game

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 16, 2017)

*rates neither of you optimistic*

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 16, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> CR's naruto game will be fantastic, the best narutofia game since the days when James and wormo hosted them, and will not just reinvigorate and reinnervate the community's interest in mafia, but naruto itself, and absolutely no one will decide to take a bath with a plugged in blow dryer if it goes awry



Also
This was legit the best game ever


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


> Also
> This was legit the best game ever



???
i didn't specify any game


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 16, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> ???
> i didn't specify any game




???????

You specifically talk about wormos Naruto game

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 16, 2017)

O you meant games in general I thought you meant the game that work and that other guy I can't remember hosted


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2017)

what a boob.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2017)

RemChu said:


> what a boob.



@Legend ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 16, 2017)

Believe not in the me that believes in you but believe in the you that believes in yourself to be optimistic about my Naruto game

Reactions: Optimistic 4


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 16, 2017)

Think I found my least favorite part of hosting doing the lynch with modfiers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 16, 2017)

Or even just doing the lynch period.

Edit: I am sure experience helps but it sure can get messy it seems.


----------



## Legend (Sep 16, 2017)

Superman said:


> @Legend ?


Im not a scumbag

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Legend (Sep 16, 2017)

Thats no Zaku boy, NO ZAKU

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Think I found my least favorite part of hosting doing the lynch with modfiers.





nfcnorth said:


> Or even just doing the lynch period.
> 
> Edit: I am sure experience helps but it sure can get messy it seems.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 16, 2017)

@Viole1369 @poutanko So what am i in this chaotin , neutral and etc evil, good etc


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 16, 2017)

You're neutral good


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 16, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Funny thing is, those who voted me so early flipped scum (Didi was mafia, Broki was mafia, you were Alien dude)



Btw. what was your point


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 16, 2017)

It's not like you haven't been scum yourself and your reaction to my vote confirmed it


----------



## Viole (Sep 16, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> @Viole1369 @poutanko So what am i in this chaotin , neutral and etc evil, good etc


a shit

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Viole (Sep 16, 2017)

u too waffles u too


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> u too waffles u too



I know I am.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 16, 2017)

Tell me something new though :

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 16, 2017)

I guess I'm having shoe for dinner tonight.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I guess I'm having shoe for dinner tonight.



Should have played it smart and said you'll eat her shoes.
Not your own.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 16, 2017)

What am i missing except everything


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 16, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I guess I'm having shoe for dinner tonight.


Don't forget to record it and post here

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Should have played it smart and said you'll eat her shoes.
> Not your own.


I wish I was smart

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I wish I was smart



We can't all be like @WADsworth the Wise . 
Pretty sure he still hasn't eaten aiy's hat.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 16, 2017)

Why bet in a mafia game anyways


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 16, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> What am i missing except everything



Has something to do with the current vanilla game


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 16, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Has something to do with the current vanilla game



Oh hmm might maybe too lazy to check out


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why bet in a mafia game anyways



Some people are dumb.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Some people are dumb.



*all people are dumb

Fixed


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> *all people are dumb
> 
> Fixed



I was being nice.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I was being nice.



Nicest thing you can do for someone is to be honest about how dumb they are in their face


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> Nicest thing you can do for someone is to be honest about how dumb they are in their face



Why would I want to make you cry though ?


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Why would I want to make you cry though ?



I have cried enough  few more drops aren't an issue  

Just do your best


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 16, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> I have cried enough  few more drops aren't an issue
> 
> Just do your best

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> I have cried enough  few more drops aren't an issue
> 
> Just do your best



I'm too nice for that.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm too nice for that.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>


----------



## Viole (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 16, 2017)

By JaggedJimmyJay



> Imagine a civilian team in a Mafia game can be categorized into "positions", like you might see on a sports team. In soccer there are forwards, defenders and goalies. In basketball there are fowards, guards, and centers, etc. Consider a civilian team (and if you like a mafia team too, why not), and what those "positions" might be, and how you think they should ideally be arranged to form an optimal civilian roster.
> 
> I'll consider a few, using only general position groups (of course specificity can be added). Assume the civilian faction has 10 players, to make it simple.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 16, 2017)

Pretty sure Im a provoker


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 16, 2017)

Have dropped from Motivator to idek what


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm a goofball.

I think.


----------



## poutanko (Sep 16, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> @Viole1369 @poutanko So what am i in this chaotin , neutral and etc evil, good etc


What's that?


Underworld Broker said:


> Btw. what was your point


I want to know how accurate the info I got 


SinRaven said:


> I guess I'm having shoe for dinner tonight.


 spare your poor shoes, this one is more delicious

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm a goofball.
> 
> I think.



That's half the players here imo.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 16, 2017)

re: nerds

I'm chaotic neutral on NF I think
chaotic good irl probably


----------



## Didi (Sep 16, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> By JaggedJimmyJay




I play like Motivator, Facilitator and Provoker at times

but mostly Intuiter cuz fuck data
my gut is better


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 16, 2017)

First thing I think about you is facilitator.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2017)

....none of those are for me @Dragon D. Luffy 



Legend said:


> Im not a scumbag



 But you have a scumbag under your boobs flag...I hope you denounce him...



Didi said:


> re: nerds
> 
> I'm chaotic neutral on NF I think
> chaotic good irl probably



....you are Evil....


----------



## Legend (Sep 16, 2017)

Superman said:


> But you have a scumbag under your boobs flag...I hope you denounce him...


He is dead to me


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 16, 2017)

Superman said:


> ....none of those are for me @Dragon D. Luffy



I'd say you are a mix of detached analyst, provoker and motivator. When you are playing. If not you are just a rager.

DS because you like to call people out on their bullshit, so you don't participate in the discussion but join when you think someone is full of shit. Provoker because your rage can force discussions sometimes (tho often it is discussion about you). And if you aren't making reads and just yelling at people to stop being stupid, then that could be described as motivator.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2017)

I AM ALL


----------



## Tiger (Sep 16, 2017)

<----  Detached Analyst


----------



## Tiger (Sep 16, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> I AM ALL



Motivator and Intuiter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 16, 2017)

I probably alternate between intuiter, provoker, and sometimes motivator.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2017)

I think I have dibs on next vanilla setup


----------



## Tiger (Sep 16, 2017)

Most players are all of those things at some point in a game and to some degree.

But 1 or 2 of them will undoubtedly creep up to be a player's main play type and philosophy.

Knowing who is good at what, and understanding there's more than one way to play is the difference between a sloppy leader and a great one.

This is true both for town and for mafia.


----------



## Didi (Sep 16, 2017)

Law said:


> Most players are all of those things at some point in a game and to some degree.
> 
> But 1 or 2 of them will undoubtedly creep up to be a player's main play type and philosophy.
> 
> ...





No no
everyone who doesn't use hard data, ISO's everyone every day and is constantly interacting with everyone in the game all the time is a SHIT player
-[Blocked Domain]-autist


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2017)

Didi said:


> No no
> everyone who doesn't use hard data, ISO's everyone every day and is constantly interacting with everyone in the game all the time is a SHIT player
> -[Blocked Domain]-autist



the next time thingyman shows up and asks for us to vote for our representative for the mafia championship we should all nominate Alwaysmind

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> the next time thingyman shows up and asks for us to vote for our representative for the mafia championship we should all nominate Alwaysmind



Why be so cruel though ?


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> the next time thingyman shows up and asks for us to vote for our representative for the mafia championship we should all nominate Alwaysmind


Hahaaha, he would probably win


----------



## Stelios (Sep 16, 2017)

@SinRaven what's my alignment online and offline?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2017)

Should just sent me to the championship. 

I will dazzle them with my greatness.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 16, 2017)

Whoever goes needs to force down the  down their throats

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 16, 2017)

Anyone who read all of Faves 7 can be in the running.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2017)

Law said:


> Anyone who read all of Faves 7 can be in the running.



I haven't read the last 10 posts in there (yet), guess I can't go.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2017)

Oh.. it was only 2 new posts.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I haven't read the last 10 posts in there (yet), guess I can't go.


I've read it all 

and people optimistic that Aries will ever post the final writeup lynching himself

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I've read it all
> 
> and people optimistic that Aries will ever post the final writeup lynching himself



I saw Emberguard asking Aries for roles being posted or something.
Even after all this and she's still optimistic enough.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I saw Emberguard asking Aries for roles being posted or something.
> Even after all this and she's still optimistic enough.


that tooo lols
though it would be nice to see all of the roles

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 16, 2017)

I bet even Hachibi doesn't know all the roles in the game


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 16, 2017)

I just wanna see Joker's, Aizen's and Funny Valentine's role already


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> that tooo lols
> though it would be nice to see all of the roles



> would be nice

That's something that everyone at one point or another said in Favourites.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 16, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> I bet even Hachibi doesn't know all the roles in the game


actually he should know most of them, if he didn't delete the PMs...  @Hachibi

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> actually he should know most of them, if he didn't delete the PMs...  @Hachibi



I didn't delete the PMs 

What role do you want me to post?

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 16, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> I didn't delete the PMs
> 
> What role do you want?





Underworld Broker said:


> I just wanna see Joker's, Aizen's and Funny Valentine's role already


Can start there

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 16, 2017)

I don't know Emperor Joker's role because Aries never actually gave it to Platinum (unless he made another convo for it) 

Funny Valentine just had that he can basically pick anything from any mafia game iirc


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> I don't know Emperor Joker's role because Aries never actually gave it to Platinum (unless he made another convo for it)
> 
> Funny Valentine just had that he can basically pick anything from any mafia game iirc



> iirc

That's not posting the role. 

Also, just post all the ones you have in the Favourites thread.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Also, just post all the ones you have in the Favourites thread.


This is acceptable also @Hachibi

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 16, 2017)

Still better than what Aries would give you so it's something


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 16, 2017)

Stelios

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Stelios


----------



## Aries (Sep 16, 2017)

Believe in the heart of the cards


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2017)

I thought he posted that final lynch ages ago.

Wew lad

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 16, 2017)

WAD

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2017)

WW


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 16, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 16, 2017)

Talk about plot twist

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2017)

Wut happened  ?


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 16, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Wut happened  ?


Bastard mechanics

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 16, 2017)

Though still i am not saying you should get mod killed, but someone must set up those role reveal rules in some way. 

Cause if what you did is allowed then i can just show 90% of my role and i shouldn't be mod killed which is bullshit in every possible way.


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2017)

Nitty game?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 16, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Nitty game?



Yeah


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 16, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> Though still i am not saying you should get mod killed, but someone must set up those role reveal rules in some way.
> 
> Cause if what you did is allowed then i can just show 90% of my role and i shouldn't be mod killed which is bullshit in every possible way.


A lot of games here where role revealing is allowed can post the role as long as it isn't "quoted" by the host; which WAD's wasn't
and screenshot is just obvious. 

Roles can be faked too. 

In DDL's Ace Attorney game and several others I made completely fake roles for fake claims, even if  I didn't get a chance to use them.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2017)

WAD gets another trickster role, wew lad.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2017)

Stop discussing/referencing the game outside the game REEEEE


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm not in the game.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 16, 2017)

Paraphrasing what kind of role you have and what skills you have is 1 thing posting it like WAD is another thing just saying.

But anyway that's my 2 cents for future games,  i'll stop discussing stuff outside of the game npw

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2017)

I would modkill the ningen, good thing I don't host.

since it's wad, he will get away with it.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 16, 2017)

Why even quote a role pm


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2017)

I paraphrased


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 16, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> how fun it is to be confirmed scum.



Literally made CB mafia the dopest shit ever  

if only all games were that easy to pull off an open scum claim like that one luls

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> I paraphrased



>Take 90% of something and remove 10% to be paraphrasing.

I see WAD remembers his days of high school English paper writing.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2017)

Platinum said:


> >Take 90% of something and remove 10% to be paraphrasing.
> 
> I see WAD remembers his days of high school English paper writing.



>90%
>10%

I see Plat attended math classes at Trump University.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 16, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> I paraphrased



Uh...

I'm not sure what Nitty will do, but I'd modkill you for that. I'm not sure you know what paraphrasing is.



Platinum said:


> >Take 90% of something and remove 10% to be paraphrasing.
> 
> I see WAD remembers his days of high school English paper writing.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2017)

Nah.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm with Law on this.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2017)

Nah.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2017)

It's a bold move Cotton.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 16, 2017)

But anyway-- move it back to its own thread.


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> >90%
> >10%
> 
> I see Plat attended math classes at Trump University.


Paraphrase is to put into your own words,

fucking ningen


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 16, 2017)

@Underworld Broker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 16, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> @Underworld Broker



Good song 

 I think 'Till I Collapse' and 'Love the way lie' are still my fave songs from Eminem (beside 'numb', but I'm not too much into the original)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2017)

'Go to Sleep' is mine


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2017)

Evil C.C. said:


> @Underworld Broker


should post this in a game when you want protection


----------



## Tiger (Sep 16, 2017)

I forget the name of the album, but the one where he's in front of a big red curtain on the cover. I liked that whole album.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2017)

Law said:


> I forget the name of the album, but the one where he's in front of a big red curtain on the cover. I liked that whole album.



the Eminem show 
yeah that's a classic


----------



## Tiger (Sep 16, 2017)

Goddamn Hayley is all grown up...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2017)

Law said:


> Goddamn Hayley is all grown up...



YOOOOO i googled her like six months ago and i like

?!


----------



## Tiger (Sep 16, 2017)

Makes me feel old and a little creepy.

Not that I wouldn't...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2017)

Law said:


> Makes me feel old and a little creepy.
> 
> Not that I wouldn't...



1/2+7 rule MY ASS 

if she's legal, she's regal


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm such a controversial legend

Reactions: Ningen 2


----------



## Tiger (Sep 16, 2017)

1/2 plus whatever it takes til she's 18.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2017)

Also @Evil C.C. if you want to see a modkill then keep talking about my game in other threads. You already violated this rule so I should just kill you now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2017)

tru

that said i hypothetically wouldn't mack it to a girl who is still in high school 

hell i wouldn't hypothetically Mack it to any chick who lived with her parents 

or guy for that matter


----------



## Legend (Sep 16, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I'm such a controversial *legend*


You arent


----------



## Tiger (Sep 16, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> tru
> 
> that said i hypothetically wouldn't mack it to a girl who is still in high school
> 
> ...



I'm not so weird about people still living at home. But yes, high school is a non-starter.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2017)

When I was 18 and out of high school already I hooked up with a high schooler, they said something about having band practice in the morning and it killed the ENTIRE thing for me


----------



## Tiger (Sep 16, 2017)

I've met some mature 18 year olds and some ridiculously childish 30 year olds.

And tbh there's not many 18 year olds still in HS anyway.


----------



## Aries (Sep 16, 2017)

_*The 4 Hokages* will be in the game as a unlockable, unlike previous games where you have to find them to obtain them or play Janken for them. *The 4 Hokages* will be unlocked at the start of the game, but theirs a catch. Only Town is allowed to use these characters, they are Town's greatest asset in defeating Anti-Town but they can only be used once and for one cycle. For usage you must message the host you wish to inherit one of the *Hokages* "*The Will of Fire"*  5 Town players will then be notified *The Will of Fire* has been activated and vote whether they want to give you access to the *Hokages *role or not. You must get a majority vote (3) to obtain the *Hokage's *Role for the cycle. Their is consequences to getting killed or lynched with one of the *Hokages Roles*._

*1st Hokage*(*Hashirama*)-If killed or lynched Anti-Town Gedo Medo Statue is unlocked in the game
*2nd Hokage*(*Tobriama*)-If killed or lynched then Killer B is killed, 8 Tails is given to the player
*3rd Hokage*(*Hiruzen*)-If killed or lynched can steal any Tailed Beast except 8 and 9 Tails
*4th Hokage*(*Minato*)-If killed or lynched the other half of Kurama/Kyuubi is given to the player



The Mafia Counterpart of the *The Will of Fire*, *The Cycle of Hatred/Curse of Hatred* which allows Mafia to switch one of their players with a unlockable for a cycle. *Akatsuki will have Konan*, *Team Taka will have "Reformed" Orochimaru*, *Root will have Hanzo the Salamander* and *Edo Cult will have 7 Swordsmen of the Mist*. Their is consequences to having these characters killed or lynched, which allows another usage to the *Hokage's Roles.*​

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Tiger (Sep 16, 2017)

Sounds cool, but I just had a minor seizure.


----------



## Legend (Sep 16, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> When I was 18 and out of high school already I hooked up with a high schooler, they said something about having band practice in the morning and it killed the ENTIRE thing for me


How old are you?


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2017)

Legend said:


> How old are you?



20


----------



## Legend (Sep 16, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> 20


Gotcha Gotcha


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Also @Evil C.C. if you want to see a modkill then keep talking about my game in other threads. You already violated this rule so I should just kill you now.


wad bias


----------



## Stelios (Sep 16, 2017)

So many horny boys here
you know humble bundle has a sakura bundle sale going on 
weebs


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 16, 2017)

On OJ people would earn a modkill for quoting "action confirmed" from their convo with the host, posting fake roles would get someone modkilled as well


----------



## Legend (Sep 16, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> On OJ people would earn a modkill for quoting "action confirmed" from their convo with the host, posting fake roles would get someone modkilled as well


Welcome to NF Mafia, Hope you survive the experience


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2017)

yeah well my counterpoint is that mods on NF generally arent retards

BOOM


----------



## Aries (Sep 16, 2017)

If that was me as the host, players would be getting modkilled left and right for doing such a thing

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2017)

Law said:


> Sounds cool, but I just had a minor seizure.


Dat color palette .


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> On OJ people would earn a modkill for quoting "action confirmed" from their convo with the host, posting fake roles would get someone modkilled as well



why in the fuck would I modkill someone for saying they know their action succeeded or for posting a fake role

You speak like someone who has never hosted a game 

modkills disrupt the game and should be avoided at all costs

I'm not gonna start ripping my own game apart for some dumb ass reason


----------



## Legend (Sep 16, 2017)

Aries said:


> If that was me as the host, players would be getting modkilled left and right for doing such a thing


I KNOW RIGHT

RIP Naraku


----------



## Tiger (Sep 16, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> yeah well my counterpoint is that mods on NF generally arent retards
> 
> BOOM





Nitty Scott said:


> why in the fuck would I modkill someone for saying they know their action succeeded or for posting a fake role
> 
> You speak like someone who has never hosted a game
> 
> ...



Quoting "action received" is proof that you sent in an action.

Anyone try that shit with me, you'll be modkilled.

Sorry you two, you just aren't thinking of all the angles in this situation.

I have strict rules and don't have to modkill people, either. I don't have to rip apart my game. People know not to fuck around with me and break rules and try to mod-confirm anything about their roles or actions. I don't take shit, and have been doing it longer than anyone I currently know.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2017)

quoting the host as in



Law said:


> Quoting "action received" is proof that you sent in an action.
> 
> Anyone try that shit with me, you'll be modkilled.
> 
> ...



is considerably different from posting:

Quoting "action received" is proof that you sent in an action.

Anyone try that shit with me, you'll be modkilled.

Sorry you two, you just aren't thinking of all the angles in this situation.

I have strict rules and don't have to modkill people, either. I don't have to rip apart my game. People know not to fuck around with me and break rules and try to mod-confirm anything about their roles or actions. I don't take shit, and have been doing it longer than anyone I currently know.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2017)

If they literally proved they sent in an action by quoting whatever I PMed them, I would give them a warning before modkilling them. Something similar already happened earlier in my game because people tend not to read or remember the rules, and I issued a warning which rectified the issue since. There was no need to kill someone over an innocent mistake.

If posting a fake role isn't covered under your rules, you'd be out of bounds to modkill a player for that.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2017)

Sorry Law, I think you're being overzealous about this.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 16, 2017)

When you're posting in the game thread, your PMs with the host should not exist.

Using them IN ANY WAY to attempt to push ahead an agenda somehow helped along by outside sources is not cool.

In my opinion.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2017)

Law said:


> When you're posting in the game thread, your PMs with the host should not exist.
> 
> Using them IN ANY WAY to attempt to push ahead an agenda somehow helped along by outside sources is not cool.
> 
> In my opinion.



Except your PMs inform your abilities, wincon, may tell you about other roles in the game, etc... 

So I don't see the point to saying this at all when obviously it's not even a little true 

And people are ALWAYS gonna mention information they received through PM


----------



## Tiger (Sep 16, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> quoting the host as in
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's the same thing. And it doesn't matter if it's real or fake.

If you are saying it's real, then you are using outside material to mod-confirm yourself to the other players.

Play the game, not the metagame bullshit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2017)

Like if PMs don't exist, then I guess a role that knows another role's identity isn't allowed to mention that either


----------



## Tiger (Sep 16, 2017)

"I got confirmation that my ability went through"

Is bad enough.

Posting a real or fake actual response from the host is straight bullshit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm curious how you view my method of confirming I was town now Law since it involved a blind vote conducted through Nitty via PM.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2017)

its not the same thing 

at all

one hard evidences the mod as the source the other is word of mouth from the player


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2017)

Law said:


> "I got confirmation that my ability went through"
> 
> Is bad enough.
> 
> Posting a real or fake actual response from the host is straight bullshit.



Okay but then you run into the exact same problem that someone could just fake having an ability and then say their fake ability was confirmed to succeed

this just expands into a million new reasons I would need to modkill someone when I don't want to modkill anyone at all -_-


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2017)

u might as well just straight up ban role revealing outright with ur rhetoric

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2017)

Bottom line, I will always do my best to avoid modkilling anyone. If I think something was an innocent mistake and the consequences weren't significant, I would try to warn someone the first time rather than modkilling them. I will never ever be interested in looking for excuses to modkill people.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> u might as well just straight up ban role revealing outright with ur rhetoric



Beyond that, nobody is allowed to talk about their abilities and whether they succeed or fail whatsoever. Nothing makes it out of a PM.


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2017)

Law said:


> I've met some mature 18 year olds and some ridiculously childish 30 year olds.
> 
> And tbh there's not many 18 year olds still in HS anyway.


Aren't you senior year at 18....

sooo

ya


----------



## Tiger (Sep 16, 2017)

Nitty...you think you're being clever right now. But you need to think a little harder.

PMs don't exist while INGAME, because your character already inherently has that information in his head or on his person.

To fully understand why rules are made the way they are, you have to remember it's a role playing game. You're not a person with cop abilities...You're a cop. When the host tells you the alignment of the player you scanned...that PM doesn't exist IN-GAME. You learned that information and it's in your head or on a pad of paper you wrote it on.

When players break character and start using outside mechanics and resources that aren't part of the actual game to mod-confirm them to other players, then they are not playing mafia anymore-- and the spirit of the rules is broken.

Just look at how sketchy it makes everyone feel when playing with someone who does it. They know it shouldn't be allowed, they just don't always know how to put it into words.

This is not just NF, this is not just my opinion, this is mafia communities around the world all understanding the same core concept.

NOW, if you disagree with it as the host of your own game...that is 100% your prerogative. But when you come to this thread to call everyone else retards or stupid, then you're out of your element.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Tiger (Sep 16, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Aren't you senior year at 18....
> 
> sooo
> 
> ya



Ah right. I graduated at 17. Half of my class was as well.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2017)

0k first off I never insulted anyone

Second off I stand by what I said about avoiding modkills where possible

Third off I also stand by what I said about your hardcore interpretation of the "spirit of the game" causing you to overstep your bounds as a host and modkill players for things that aren't against your rules

but I suppose here we simply have a difference in preference


----------



## Tiger (Sep 16, 2017)

If the rule says "no role revealing", then a rule is broken whether the role was actually their role or they were faking.

Same goes for posting your role, posting a host's correspondence, etc.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2017)

I als0 stand by what I said about your logic not holding up because it makes no sense to say you would modkill someone for saying their action was confirmed but not for saying their investigation succeeded

Surely you understand that's splitting hairs for the purpose of roleplaying

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2017)

Law said:


> If the rule says "no role revealing", then a rule is broken whether the role was actually their role or they were faking.
> 
> Same goes for posting your role, posting a host's correspondence, etc.



Well my rules don't say no role revealing so I?


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2017)

Ok if my rule says not to post a PM

and the player didn't post a PM

I'm not gonna modkill them

and if you DID modkill them for that, you would be sooo out of bounds

because they did NOT break your rule


----------



## Tiger (Sep 16, 2017)

If you take a hard line as I do, people don't step over it. I still don't have to modkill people either, Nitty.

When you draw a soft line, people bend rules to the point where half the living players feel the rules have been broken but the host is too soft to act.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 16, 2017)

If they say "this is a PM from the host" they get modkilled. Doesn't matter if it was fake or real.

Just like it doesn't matter if the role claimed was fake or real IF you had a no Role claiming rule.

Jesus, stop telling me role-claiming is allowed in your game. Understand what a fucking example is, please.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2017)

Law said:


> If you take a hard line as I do, people don't step over it. I still don't have to modkill people either, Nitty.
> 
> When you draw a soft line, people bend rules to the point where half the living players feel the rules have been broken but the host is too soft to act.



Ok whatever Law

I'm sure you're just a flawless host and everyone always reads and abides by all your rules and your games never suffer from having to modkill or replace players

Meanwhile I had to make like 5 replacements, then I ran out of replacements so I had to modkill someone for inactivity, so I'm not really looking for another modkill target

especially

when

my

rules

were

not

violated

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 16, 2017)

Legend said:


> Welcome to NF Mafia, Hope you survive the experience



Don't get me wrong

I miss seeing people break the rules and learn the consequences in return





Nitty Scott said:


> why in the fuck would I modkill someone for saying they know their action succeeded or for posting a fake role
> 
> You speak like someone who has never hosted a game
> 
> ...



You should know the full context to that "action confirmed"-modkill:

We were playing a Town of Salem game on OJ, which had me as Jester. I've been apparently too (unintentionally) townish and it got me killed + I got turned to a vampire on the same night.

In ToS we are able to leave "Death Notes" (it's a 'piece of paper' that every player can leave in case they die and want to show info and also it'll show up in the night write up), the host told me im gonna die and will also get turned to a vampire, so I wrote some fake info down that I was a Watcher. (Btw. upon death people who got turned to a vampires just show up as vamipre without info of their previous role, couldve basically claimed anything in my death note, but watcher is a role that is usually max. 2x in a game, so i was hoping some townie would get lynched)
On the next day some person gets accused that they're a serial killer and you know what he clams? - Yep, that person claims watcher and he actually was one.

Anyways, everyone starts pressuring him and don't believe him because my death note was apparently very convincing +  he never got useful info and it made him look even more suspicious, so he's like quoting his role pm to confirm his action got processed, but he got himself modkilled, lol.

Tl : dr - memes



Though that's how it is, people get modkilled for trying to make themselves more believable by quoting anything from pm

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2017)

Law said:


> If they say "this is a PM from the host" they get modkilled. Doesn't matter if it was fake or real.
> 
> Just like it doesn't matter if the role claimed was fake or real IF you had a no Role claiming rule.
> 
> Jesus, stop telling me role-claiming is allowed in your game. Understand what a fucking example is, please.



Well imo that's a weird ass interpretation of the phrase "don't post PMs" and warrants hella clarification in the OP

because if you told me not to quote my PMs, and then I died for quoting a PM when I never quoted a PM, I would be livid


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2017)

Like

I literally HAD TO REPLACE ONE OF MY REPLACEMENTS BECAUSE THEY WENT INACTIVE AFTER ASKING TO REPLACE IN


----------



## Tiger (Sep 16, 2017)

Again. You get to choose what happens in your game.

But don't be surprised when people question it when they think something is off.

Yeah I'm definitely flawless lol...I'm not self-deprecating when it comes to my games at all...

My execution of hosting can not be denied, though. And again-- I don't have to rip apart my games and modkill people just because I set strict rules. As long as people understand what is expected of them, they follow the rules.

But in order to acquire that level of understanding and respect-- unfortunately you do sometimes need to show you're not afraid to kill your own roles.

That's part of being a host.

It's not like my games are no fun and I have a hard time getting signups.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 16, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Like
> 
> I literally HAD TO REPLACE ONE OF MY REPLACEMENTS BECAUSE THEY WENT INACTIVE AFTER ASKING TO REPLACE IN



In Favs 5, I had to modkill someone who had replaced an inactive replacement.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2017)

what is even the point of closed setup if ur gonna punish 'role revealing' if its not indisputably proven (e.g SCREENSHOTTED) evidence that u speak the truth

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2017)

Law said:


> Ah right. I graduated at 17. Half of my class was as well.


yeah 17-18 norm here in states.

I'm positive started college at 18 :0


----------



## Legend (Sep 16, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Don't get me wrong
> 
> I miss seeing people break the rules and learn the consequences in return


You didnt get the X-Men reference




Law said:


> Ah right. I graduated at 17. Half of my class was as well.


Same


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 16, 2017)

Yeah I graduated at 17 and turned 18 that month. Was probably one of the youngest in my class.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2017)

Everyone hosts differently, and everyone has their own interpretations of rules. Nitty is perfectly in the right for hosting that way.


----------



## Aries (Sep 16, 2017)

#BringBackLifeMaker he hosted so good he banned himself from this forum. Maybe we should all learn a thing or 2 from him about hosting. Link me to his game


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 16, 2017)

Law schooling everyone as usual. My work has already been done here.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 16, 2017)

About half of what Law said can be summarized as "that's like, your opinion man".

The other half is schooling tho.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Law schooling everyone as usual. My work has already been done here.



Girl I dunno what you think just happened but I certainly did not get schooled

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2017)

Aries said:


> #BringBackLifeMaker he hosted so good he banned himself from this forum. Maybe we should all learn a thing or 2 from him about hosting. Link me to his game



His was a tragic tale .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2017)

fuckin aznkuchikichick...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2017)

to this day i don't know how we didn't agree to universally blacklist her


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2017)

_SPYHER-SAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! intensifies_


----------



## Legend (Sep 16, 2017)

I know im ultra late but I love JJBA now


----------



## Aries (Sep 17, 2017)

Platinum said:


> His was a tragic tale .



He was too good for this sinful world plat, he was sacrificed to appease the shitposting gods . may he rest in pieces


----------



## Savage (Sep 17, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Like
> 
> I literally HAD TO REPLACE ONE OF MY REPLACEMENTS BECAUSE THEY WENT INACTIVE AFTER ASKING TO REPLACE IN



@ me hoe!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 17, 2017)

Omg I still love you Savage

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 17, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> to this day i don't know how we didn't agree to universally blacklist her



I invited her to play in my game tbh, she didn't respond  a true icon if I ever saw one

also @Law I'm sorry for making a scene today, I hope we can move on?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 17, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I invited her to play in my game tbh, she didn't respond  a true icon if I ever saw one
> 
> also @Law I'm sorry for making a scene today, I hope we can move on?



You're my little sister-- where would we be without a scene?

<< condescending older brother.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 17, 2017)

Legend said:


> You didnt get the X-Men reference



I have not seen the x men movies


----------



## Platinum (Sep 17, 2017)

Azn will return to play during the end times, when the earth open wide, and Homestuck returns to bring suffering to the world.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 17, 2017)

@Nitty Scott Mod kill me if you want then i don't care tbh and would have defo asked for that, but i don't want town to be fucked over it which means ruining other people game, but you should make yourself clear in the RULES about fuck you mean by those rules then.

Yes MOD killing ruins your game, but for people to learn to fucking follow the "RULES" you must do something about it. Fake or Real claim doesn't matter you are changing the game by "posting" shit from your PM true or not.

Whatever Law said has anything i wanted to say.

Call me salty, call me whatever you want i don't care that was my opinion on what happened i said it if MOD killing me is what will make you feel better go ahead.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 17, 2017)

Really? _Hours_ later? The hell is the point of that?


----------



## Stelios (Sep 17, 2017)

Nothing like wrecking chaos to house with your son in the morning Manowar Gods of war style 
until waifu comes and schools both Vikings like a  Valkyrie.

Man life is good


----------



## Tiger (Sep 17, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Nothing like wrecking chaos to house with your son in the morning Manowar Gods of war style
> until waifu comes and schools both Vikings like a  Valkyrie.
> 
> Man life is good



Translation?


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 17, 2017)

Law said:


> Really? _Hours_ later? The hell is the point of that?



Woke up, gave my opinion since it involved me and her @me telling me if i want to be modkilled considering i posted in this thread. 

Just giving my 2 cents since it was @me


----------



## Tiger (Sep 17, 2017)

Take it to PMs.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 17, 2017)

Law said:


> Take it to PMs.



But they replied and tagged me here so did i 

Anyway i am dropping this here that was my last post on the topic


----------



## Stelios (Sep 17, 2017)

Law said:


> Translation?



>wake up early 
>blast speakers and makes chaos at living room


>annoy wife that wanted a peaceful morning

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 17, 2017)

Stelios said:


> >wake up early
> >blast speakers and makes chaos at living room
> 
> 
> >annoy wife that wanted a peaceful morning


but why

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 17, 2017)

@Law never heard of Manowar by the way?




White Wolf said:


> but why




Why play loud music in your house and have fun with your kid?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 17, 2017)

I recognize the name...that's about it.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 17, 2017)

Stelios said:


> @Law never heard of Manowar by the way?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it's too early hell yeah

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 17, 2017)

I mean granted I'm not much of a morning person in general so even hearing dogs barking will annoy me so

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Manowar



Been a while since I last saw that name lol.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 17, 2017)

Law said:


> I recognize the name...that's about it.



Well if you are in the mood "Kings of Metal" album is what got me 17 years ago.



White Wolf said:


> I mean granted I'm not much of a morning person in general so even hearing dogs barking will annoy me so



A three year will come at the same time every day and wake you up regardless of what you've done last night.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 17, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Been a while since I last saw that name lol.


They are touring a lot in Germany and Sweden apparently.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2017)

Stelios said:


> They are touring a lot in Germany and Sweden apparently.



My sister listened to them back in the day.
I don't recall any of their songs, so no idea if I like it or not myself though.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 17, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Well if you are in the mood "Kings of Metal" album is what got me 17 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> A three year will come at the same time every day and wake you up regardless of what you've done last night.


No one wants to procreate with me so

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 17, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> My sister listened to them back in the day.
> I don't recall any of their songs, so no idea if I like it or not myself though.



keke
i picked this one because i know how much you like your job


----------



## Stelios (Sep 17, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> No one wants to procreate with me so



You'll get there WW don't worry


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2017)

Stelios said:


> keke
> i picked this one because i know how much you like your job





Not bad. 
I was expecting something worse.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 17, 2017)

Aw, White Wolf.

I would procreate with you, but unfortunately I have not the child bearing anatomy you seek.

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 17, 2017)

Well COME ON NOW ONIKA ​


----------



## Shizune (Sep 17, 2017)

_Wrist game is freezing like it wait in the cold
Nickname is Nicki but my name ain't Nicole
_
a POET ​


----------



## Stelios (Sep 17, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> _Wrist game is freezing like it wait in the cold
> Nickname is Nicki but my name ain't Nicole
> _
> a POET ​





Father on bended knee
I ask thee
Raise thy hand
We the sons of Odin
Await thy command
Born under the sign
Of the hammer we stand
And here we all may die
Our blood on the ground
The battle horns sound
Let thy Valkyries flyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Shizune (Sep 17, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Father on bended knee
> I ask thee
> Raise thy hand
> We the sons of Odin
> ...



I can almost gaurantee whoever sings this looks like they smell bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 17, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I can almost gaurantee whoever sings this looks like they smell bad


*Link Removed*

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stelios (Sep 17, 2017)

Nothing wrong smelling like a barbarian. Chicks dig it


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2017)

that frat party

sooooo much drugs in one house

cops came too



yolo


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 17, 2017)

What do you do when you are trying to balance a role in your game but you cant use the last version of the game as a comparison because Savage had the role?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 17, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Azn will return to play during the end times, when the earth open wide, and Homestuck returns to bring suffering to the world.



She still posts all the time in the SnK thread.

If you tag her she might appear.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 17, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> She still posts all the time in the SnK thread.
> 
> If you tag her she might appear.



You know, I've been reading so much Lovecraft to freshen my memory for my game... and that is too big of a sanity minefield, even for me to tread.

Also, posted a role to the CoTH QT .


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2017)

Yeah, let's not.


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> What do you do when you are trying to balance a role in your game but you cant use the last version of the game as a comparison because Savage had the role?


Ah it never got used?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 17, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Ah it never got used?



Yeah


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 17, 2017)

simulations


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2017)

tfw when it's 4 am and you wouldn't mind being on the dance floor


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 17, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Aw, White Wolf.
> 
> I would procreate with you, but unfortunately I have not the child bearing anatomy you seek.


This is why our love can never be...alongside your Nicki obsession.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Legend (Sep 17, 2017)

Didnt know Waffle had a sister. Probably named pancake. 




BA DUM TSS

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2017)

Legend said:


> Didn't know Waffle had a sister.



Neither did I until about a year ago lol.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Nello (Sep 17, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Neither did I until about a year ago lol.


Wait what did I miss?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2017)

Nello said:


> Wait what did I miss?



That's a long list.


----------



## Nello (Sep 17, 2017)

Start at the beginning


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2017)

Nello said:


> Start at the beginning



Didn't they teach you about the birds and the bees already ?


----------



## Nello (Sep 17, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Didn't they teach you about the birds and the bees already ?


Let's... say that they didn't


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2017)

Nello said:


> Let's... say that they didn't



> editing the "I" to a "they"


----------



## Nello (Sep 17, 2017)

Well I can't teach myself


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2017)

Nello said:


> Well I can't teach myself



Sure you can.
It's all in the journey of exploration.
The discovery.

I got nothing.


----------



## Nello (Sep 17, 2017)

Look man did you discover a long lost sister or not


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2017)

Nello said:


> Look man did you discover a long lost sister or not



Nope.
Just had 2 brothers, now I have a brother and a sister.


----------



## Nello (Sep 17, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Nope.
> Just had 2 brothers, now I have a brother and a sister.


I feel like there's something they left out in the birds and bees lecture


----------



## Legend (Sep 17, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Nope.
> Just had 2 brothers, now I have a brother and a sister.


oh thats neat


----------



## Nello (Sep 17, 2017)

Tell her she has the support of at least 2 dudes from a chinese cartoon forum


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2017)

Nello said:


> I feel like there's something they left out in the birds and bees lecture



That lecture just gives you a rough idea of the whole thing. 



Legend said:


> oh thats neat


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 17, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Nope.
> Just had 2 brothers, now I have a brother and a sister.


>.> 
<.<
Oh...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Aries (Sep 17, 2017)

With my favorite holiday coming up(Halloween) my mafia community name me your mafia comparisons to horror creatures that go bump in the night


----------



## Tiger (Sep 17, 2017)

Aries said:


> With my favorite holiday coming up(Halloween) my mafia community name me your mafia comparisons to horror creatures that go bump in the night



I'm thinking either Pinhead or Freddy Krueger for you, sir.

Pinhead: "We have such sights to show you."

Leader of the Cenotrolls, torturing our mafia sensibilities with your bastard mechanics.

Krueger: "Welcome to my world, bitch."

Ruining our dreams with your no-rules reality warping bullshit. How can we sleep soundly with CR running the show?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 17, 2017)

Folks, I'm trying to host turbo Greater Idea for the 3rd consecutive time and I need players. Most people who signed up didnt show up.

Can I get one or two of you to join? It will take the next 4-5 hours of your life, so if you are having a boring sunday heres something to do.

Just sign up in Mafia Syndicate, and I'll PM you.

watch the entire show


----------



## Aries (Sep 17, 2017)

Law said:


> I'm thinking either Pinhead or Freddy Krueger for you, sir.
> 
> Pinhead: "We have such sights to show you."
> 
> ...



Pinhead is to stoic for me to pull off but can see the comparison, 

Now Freddy fits me to a T, it just rolls off the tongue Freddy CRueger. 

I put either Pou or Owner as Carrie White, sweet innocent girl who snaps and goes on a revenge spree


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2017)

Aries said:


> I put either Pou or Owner as Carrie White, sweet innocent girl who snaps and goes on a revenge spree



I'd go with Pou out of the 2.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 17, 2017)

what am I

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2017)

Law is freak Pinhead
Pou is Ginger
Owner is.....hhhhhmmmmm.....I can not tell.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 17, 2017)

Actually 4-5 is exaggerating, Im likely ending it in 3 hours.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> what am I



......Buffalo Bill.....


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> what am I





The Blob.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 17, 2017)

Superman said:


> ......Buffalo Bill.....


He puts the lotion on his skin...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2017)

Superman said:


> Law is freak Pinhead
> Pou is Ginger
> Owner is.....hhhhhmmmmm.....I can not tell.



> Ginger

Who that ?


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 17, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> The Blob.


I'll take that as a compliment

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 17, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> what am I





Viole1369 said:


> a shit



^Pretty sure that would be viole's answer 

have nothing to that question though

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'll take that as a compliment


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > Ginger
> 
> Who that ?



From the movie Ginger Snaps. The movie about the girl slowly turning into a werewolf...though really it was really about a young girl growing up...some sort of hidden 80s agenda like that.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 17, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> ^Pretty sure that would be viole's answer
> 
> have nothing to that question though


Okay so far I'm a blob of shit that kills women. 


Cool.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 17, 2017)

Sounds legit tbh


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2017)

Superman said:


> From the movie Ginger Snaps. The movie about the girl slowly turning into a werewolf...though really it was really about a young girl growing up...some sort of hidden 80s agenda like that.



Sounds lame as fuck.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Sounds lame as fuck.


It played out good for its time.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2017)

Superman said:


> It played out good for its time.



Not surprised by that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Not surprised by that.



 I mean...what was the hidden messages behind Friday the 13th and Halloween. Nightmare on Elm Street(and then part 2 has a different one). Night of the Living Dead. Etc etc...


----------



## Aries (Sep 17, 2017)

White wolf you and hachibi are the original ghostface. 2 meta players who use their knowledge of mafia to shitpost kill players left and right


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 17, 2017)

Aries said:


> White wolf you and hachibi are the original ghostface. 2 meta players who use their knowledge of mafia to shitpost kill players left and right

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 17, 2017)

With laix gone and hero pseudo retired I put either nitty scott or SinRaven as Angela from sleepaway camp

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2017)

Superman said:


> I mean...what was the hidden messages behind Friday the 13th and Halloween. Nightmare on Elm Street(and then part 2 has a different one). Night of the Living Dead. Etc etc...




Dumb people die horrible deaths.
Never say you'll be right back, cause you'll just die instead.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2017)

Aries said:


> With laix gone and hero pseudo retired I put either nitty scott or SinRaven as Angela from sleepaway camp



 Nitty....but he is to serious for part 2 and 3 Angela.


----------



## Aries (Sep 17, 2017)

Superman said:


> Nitty....but he is to serious for part 2 and 3 Angela.



First one is the besto one vastbro. It was meant to be. SinRaven can be Norman Bates since he likes to post drag queen gifs and Norman was a drag queen


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 17, 2017)

Ok turbo mafia is officially the second hardest hosting experience Ive ever had

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 17, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> He puts the lotion on his skin...



_It_ puts the lotion on _its _skin.



Mr. Waffles said:


> > Ginger
> 
> Who that ?







Mr. Waffles said:


> Dumb people die horrible deaths.
> Never say you'll be right back, cause you'll just die instead.



Those who engage in premarital sex deserve to die.
Drinking and drug use is paramount to murder.
Only the pure and chaste survive the rapture.

^^ Those are the underlying themes of Jason and Freddy movies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2017)

Aries said:


> First one is the besto one vastbro. It was meant to be. SinRaven can be Norman Bates since he likes to post drag queen gifs and Norman was a drag queen



 The only good part of the movie is the twist at the end....the only good part....


 Part 2 and 3 do not take themselves seriously and that really gives it it's charm. Campy as hell.


----------



## Aries (Sep 17, 2017)

Superman said:


> The only good part of the movie is the twist at the end....the only good part....
> 
> 
> Part 2 and 3 do not take themselves seriously and that really gives it it's charm. Campy as hell.



True, still its quite the m night shamalala twist. No one saw it coming. 

Campy is Laix and his brigade. Nitty is perfect for the role. I will put Wormodragon as that std demon from it follows. Forever lurking forever watching


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Neither did I until about a year ago lol.


How did you and your parents react?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 17, 2017)

">.>

<.<

"

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> ">.>
> 
> <.<
> 
> "




The thing


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 17, 2017)

Aries said:


> With my favorite holiday coming up(Halloween) my mafia community name me your mafia comparisons to horror creatures that go bump in the night


WolfPrinceCujo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 17, 2017)

/?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 17, 2017)

Superman said:


> The thing



Ohhh that reminds me of that role in Chaos's sock puppet game...

Fucking Marco...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> /?



The Jin from wishmaster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2017)

Fuuuuuuuck, 
why are tourist girl always some of the most dope tail on the streets.


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2017)

God bless yoga pants and summer sundresses


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Fuuuuuuuck,
> why are tourist girl always some of the most dope tail on the streets.



That is when they are at their finest.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2017)

I should give them some American Glory.


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2017)

Freedong 

freedom

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2017)

Bobby "The Brain" Heenan finally passed away huh?

@Legend @Aries @Platinum


----------



## Platinum (Sep 17, 2017)

Superman said:


> Bobby "The Brain" Heenan finally passed away huh?
> 
> @Legend @Aries @Platinum



Sad day for wrestling.


----------



## Aries (Sep 17, 2017)

Superman said:


> Bobby "The Brain" Heenan finally passed away huh?
> 
> @Legend @Aries @Platinum



Rip Brain, one of the best heels ever


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2017)

RemChu said:


> How did you and your parents react?



-shrug-

Was my response pretty much.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 17, 2017)

If you are one of the first 14 players who pre-order sign up for the Naruto Mafia Game. You have the chance to obtain the  *7th Hokage* *Adult Naruto Uzumaki* as your exclusive (*The* *Will of Fire* )


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2017)

Aries said:


> If you are one of the first 14 players who pre-order sign up for the Naruto Mafia Game. You have the chance to obtain the  *7th Hokage* *Adult Naruto Uzumaki* as your exclusive (*The* *Will of Fire* )



....You don't listen....


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 17, 2017)

the return of the pre-ordering of roles


----------



## Platinum (Sep 17, 2017)

Aries running a pyramid scheme in the section .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm one step ahead of the curve, finding new ways to spice up hosting. In before MafiAmiibo mechanics


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 18, 2017)

Aries said:


> I'm one step ahead of the curve, finding new ways to spice up hosting. In before MafiAmiibo mechanics



Bullshit the next step is now we are going to have to get power ups or a new role or some other bs through dlc.

CR=EA


Do not sign up for naruto people!


----------



## Aries (Sep 18, 2017)

Superman said:


> Bullshit the next step is now we are going to have to get power ups or a new role or some other bs through dlc.
> 
> CR=EA
> 
> ...



You get a day one co host patch 

Be part of History as I rehost all my previous games as "The Definitive Edition" or HD Remastered or CR Game Collections.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 18, 2017)

Bleh.

In other news, I made homemade pizza and hosted Pathfinder tonight. Also ended Day 1 in Staff HR's first mafia game. Kitsune lynched.

Back to work tomorrow.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 18, 2017)

Law said:


> Bleh.
> 
> In other news, I made homemade pizza and hosted Pathfinder tonight. Also ended Day 1 in Staff HR's first mafia game. Kitsune lynched.
> 
> Back to work tomorrow.


where is that at?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 18, 2017)

Kitsune would get lynched


----------



## Melodie (Sep 18, 2017)

Must be bulletproof

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 18, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> where is that at?


Staff only section

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2017)

Aries said:


> You get a day one co host patch
> 
> Be part of History as I rehost all my previous games as "The Definitive Edition" or HD Remastered or CR Game Collections.



This is the darkest timeline.


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2017)

WORK 


ME


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 18, 2017)

RemChu said:


> WORK
> 
> 
> ME


I'll work you for a price

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 18, 2017)

Aries said:


> If you are one of the first 14 players who pre-order sign up for the Naruto Mafia Game. You have the chance to obtain the  *7th Hokage* *Adult Naruto Uzumaki* as your exclusive (*The* *Will of Fire* )



I would like to be autosigned for your game but please do not give me Naruto Uzumaki

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 18, 2017)

Ok I'm sorry but LOOOOOOOOOOL

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 18, 2017)

Law said:


> Bleh.
> 
> In other news, I made homemade pizza and hosted Pathfinder tonight. Also ended Day 1 in Staff HR's first mafia game. Kitsune lynched.
> 
> Back to work tomorrow.




Lol @Kitsune 
were they afraid of you?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2017)

Law said:


> Bleh.
> 
> In other news, I made homemade pizza and hosted Pathfinder tonight. Also ended Day 1 in Staff HR's first mafia game. Kitsune lynched.
> 
> Back to work tomorrow.



how many are playing that

i see my cb mafia might have made them catch the bug


----------



## Stelios (Sep 18, 2017)

Staff HR mafia keke the memes


----------



## Chaos (Sep 18, 2017)

Superman said:


> @Chaos



That was a fun game to watch


----------



## Tiger (Sep 18, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> where is that at?



HR. 



WADsworth the Wise said:


> how many are playing that
> 
> i see my cb mafia might have made them catch the bug



11.

They needed assurance it wouldn't be like the CB game lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 18, 2017)

Law said:


> Bleh.
> 
> In other news, I made homemade pizza and hosted Pathfinder tonight. Also ended Day 1 in Staff HR's first mafia game. Kitsune lynched.
> 
> Back to work tomorrow.



I am disappointed in Kitsune....


----------



## Kitsune (Sep 18, 2017)

Didi said:


> Lol @Kitsune
> were they afraid of you?



 Either that or I just really suck now.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 18, 2017)

Law said:


> 11.
> 
> They needed assurance it wouldn't be like the CB game lol



> playing mafia in HR

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2017)

Law said:


> HR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what was their issue with the CB game, too much activity?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2017)

also what's the flavor, same thing? members mafia? or standard vanilla stuff


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2017)

Kitsune said:


> Either that or I just really suck now.



were u scum lol


----------



## Tiger (Sep 18, 2017)

Vanilla. For most it's their first game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2017)

Fair

Did u peep the CB mafia at all Law? I know you like to spectate some games


----------



## Kitsune (Sep 18, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> were u scum lol



No. Generic townie.  

I was too aggressive.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 18, 2017)

Law said:


> Vanilla. For most it's their first game.



Who are the 11 players ?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 18, 2017)

Not saying, nor should Foxybear.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 18, 2017)

Kitsune said:


> No. Generic townie.
> 
> I was too aggressive.



Get your ass back here every once in awhile....mam. even Didi came back. And Law. And Wad after his heart break from his LOL game is playing.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Legend (Sep 18, 2017)

Vasti being semi rsspectful?


----------



## Stelios (Sep 18, 2017)

Luffy is such a boss


----------



## Kitsune (Sep 18, 2017)

Oh my god, Superman is Vasto? I played a whole game with him a while back and didn't realize.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Didi (Sep 18, 2017)

Kitsune said:


> No. Generic townie.
> 
> I was too aggressive.




They should've known that going too aggro is the Kitsune Special

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 18, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2017)

Didi said:


> They should've known that going too aggro is the Kitsune Special



nah

getting counterclaimed by a townie as the BP is the @Kitsune special

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitsune (Sep 18, 2017)

Fucking RemChu!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Sep 18, 2017)

King Kong vs Godzilla who is better?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 18, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> King Kong vs Godzilla who is better?




Not sure what you mean better?
Better in what? In fandom? In action? Storyline?Sexual innuendos?


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 18, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Not sure what you mean better?
> Better in what? In fandom? In action? Storyline?Sexual innuendos?


More of a dominating force if the  two battled it out  
(I know there's a movie coming out or.. came out... idek  )

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 18, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> More of a dominating force if the  two battled it out
> (I know there's a movie coming out or.. came out... idek  )



Godzilla hands down.
King Kong's emotional intelligence grants him a loser by default where as Godzilla's cold blood reptilian brain was meant to do only one thing. Kill.

Also if you see these two movies back to back
King kong seems like a dumb fuck in front of Godzilla

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 18, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Godzilla hands down.
> King Kong's emotional intelligence grants him a loser by default where as Godzilla's cold blood reptilian brain was meant to do only one thing. Kill.
> 
> Also if you see these two movies back to back
> King kong seems like a dumb fuck in front of Godzilla


I've been meaning to watch the new one (Skull Island) eventually  
Though I've only seen like one Godzilla movie lol. 
But yeah I figured as much since Godzilla is Jap shit with a billion degrees of power ups an lasers an shit

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2017)

Boo ^

and Godzilla had baby Godzilla. Isn't heartless. Helps out humanity too in the later films. ;0


----------



## Stelios (Sep 18, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Boo ^
> 
> and Godzilla had baby Godzilla. Isn't heartless. *Helps out humanity too in the later films*. ;0



That was probably the ardent desire of some director


----------



## Stelios (Sep 18, 2017)

In our holiday house every summer you can see the geckos on the wall.
They stand still within the shadows on wall cracks and once some poor night butterfly fuck gets to go to the light
they run and bite their head off. I can watch geckos killing other insects for hours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 18, 2017)

"Our holiday house", he says.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 18, 2017)

Law said:


> "Our holiday house", he says.





i should have said summer house
There's a house I go only during summers


----------



## Stelios (Sep 18, 2017)

I just looked up the Greek word "Εξοχικό" and it actually says "Holiday home" ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Tiger (Sep 18, 2017)

It wasn't a translation issue...lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2017)

law's marxism is triggered


----------



## Stelios (Sep 18, 2017)

Law said:


> It wasn't a translation issue...lmao



keke I know




WADsworth the Wise said:


> law's marxism is triggered



If you are not a liberal at 25, you have no heart. If you are not a conservative at 35 you have no brain.
Marx was a good read. With todays mindset i can find so many flaws in it but with that mindset back then ok it was revolutionary


----------



## Tiger (Sep 18, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> law's marxism is triggered



Lol Marxism...nah, I'm not that naive.

Moreso the fact that he just nonchalantly dropped a humble brag of having multiple homes while most people don't own one...whether they're liberal _or_ conservative.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 18, 2017)

Law said:


> Lol Marxism...nah, I'm not that naive.
> 
> Moreso the fact that he just nonchalantly dropped a humble brag of having multiple homes while most people don't own one...whether they're liberal _or_ conservative.



Father left country to seek better fortune abroad, mother worked two jobs and I also left my town and then my country to seek a better tomorrow. It's natural progression and luck being healthy to accomplish things. You can't really bait me with this type of conversation I work since I was 14 years old.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 18, 2017)

Why would it be bait? You have a holiday home...thats blatantly awesome.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 18, 2017)

oh , thank you I... thought you had different intentions when you made the comment about other people not having one. I didn't really mean to brag either , I'm actually grateful and feeling humbled in front of the great waves of life :blu

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 18, 2017)

What I meant was most people rent lol.

You're adulting. I just half bought a house a handful of months ago...and it won't be fully mine for about 5 years.

Cost of living here is pretty ridiculous though.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 18, 2017)

Well I started to pay rent at 18, so at 24 when I got married I figured I'd a buy a house instead of just letting all those earned cash vanish into someone else's pocket. I follow this moto since then

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2017)

SOMEBODY SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAVE ME 



btw

is

@God dead ?


----------



## Stelios (Sep 18, 2017)

RemChu said:


> SOMEBODY SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAVE ME
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes Ozzy sang about this many years ago


----------



## Tiger (Sep 18, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Well I started to pay rent at 18, so at 24 when I got married I figured I'd a buy a house instead of just letting all those earned cash vanish into someone else's pocket. I follow this moto since then



I started paying rent at 18 as well.

And then had no choice but to continue to do so until this year at 34. Pretty common problem here.

It's not as if I can complain about having to pay rent for a long time...at least I'm not living on the street like so many are. But yeah, ownership wasn't an option for me until now. And it's still not going to be fully mine until I'm 40.

It's not something that ever really bothered me until I got married.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 18, 2017)

omg Hillary just told CNN she's considering disputing the legitimacy of Trump's victory depending on new Russia evidence

come through queen

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 18, 2017)

RemChu said:


> SOMEBODY SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAVE ME
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You tagged the wrong person, lol

Someone changed his name back to  @Cubey


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 18, 2017)

Also he was apparently online yesterday


----------



## Stelios (Sep 18, 2017)

Law said:


> I started paying rent at 18 as well.
> 
> And then had no choice but to continue to do so until this year at 34. Pretty common problem here.
> 
> ...



It also boils down to personal circumstances and mindset. I know many people that could afford a house if they want to but they always say it's too much of a commitment. Even thought they already pay for their whole life the roof above their head and will continue to do so. It's not like any sane person will leave their cozy comfortable living room to go live in the mountains forever either. I had such thoughts when younger but once you have people you care for , you realize that living closer to civilization is the best survival option you can have. That's not absolute ofc... but still

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2017)

OH

cool.

no worries


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Also he was apparently online yesterday


Was he? He hasn't been on discord in forever.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2017)

someone said he p much cut all ties off with NF peeps


----------



## Shizune (Sep 18, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> someone said he p much cut all ties off with NF peeps



who is someone and do they know why he would do that so suddenly (also after confirming he was still gonna play my game)


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> omg Hillary just told CNN she's considering disputing the legitimacy of Trump's victory depending on new Russia evidence
> 
> come through queen


Yeaaah, not happening. The ship has sailed my friend.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2017)

Ava, I think. They were pretty chummy outside of NF and have each other's phone numbers. Not the first time Cubey flakes.

Pretty pissed too because he forced a modkill in my CB mafia game, while having a great role.

This is why you don't fully RNG the roles


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> someone said he p much cut all ties off with NF peeps



But cubert loves me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2017)

OH YEAH MY LEAGUE GAME WAS ALSO FULLY RNG'd 


DO U EVER HAVE RNG ASSIGN GODFATHER TO SOME INACTIFAG DIPSHIT


JAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2017)

That Uther life .


----------



## Melodie (Sep 18, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> who is someone and do they know why he would do that so suddenly (also after confirming he was still gonna play my game)


Pulling a Marco. Marco said to extend the first day phase as he will participate, then vanished.

RIP.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 18, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> omg Hillary just told CNN she's considering disputing the legitimacy of Trump's victory depending on new Russia evidence
> 
> come through queen



Is she also considering her own self-sabotage and how she never should have made it to the final two candidates to begin with? She's too messy.



Stelios said:


> It also boils down to personal circumstances and mindset. I know many people that could afford a house if they want to but they always say it's too much of a commitment. Even thought they already pay for their whole life the roof above their head and will continue to do so. It's not like any sane person will leave their cozy comfortable living room to go live in the mountains forever either. I had such thoughts when younger but once you have people you care for , you realize that living closer to civilization is the best survival option you can have. That's not absolute ofc... but still



Hmm, I don't know many folks who have the cash to own and choose not to.

And by 'have the cash', I mean enough to not be flat ass broke because of their mortgage payments and bills/having the down payment.

Minimum wage is around $14/hr, and a shitty house here is 250-300k. However, renting a shitty 1bdrm apartment is also 750-800/mo. So it's not much more affordable. If you've got the down payment (10-15k usually), then owning a small house is a no-brainer.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 18, 2017)

Being GF would be so chill, why inactifag


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2017)

being godfather should be the opposite of 'chill'

but it should still be fun


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2017)

My apartment rent is 2300 a month, gotta love California.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2017)

i hate the amount of times I've rolled scum with some rookie godfather or inactifag and I basically have had to proxy lead the team 

it's annoying


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2017)

Platinum said:


> My apartment rent is 2300 a month, gotta love California.



let me guess 

3/2, and u have 2 roommates?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2017)

Hillary kinda lost me again when she tried to claim that the theme of 1984 was about trusting your politicians and the media .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Hillary kinda lost me again when she tried to claim that the theme of 1984 was about trusting your politicians and the media .



what.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2017)

i sorta need a source on that


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> let me guess
> 
> 3/2, and u have 2 roommates?



Pretty accurate.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> i sorta need a source on that



It was in her new book hold on.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 18, 2017)

Melodie said:


> Pulling a Marco. Marco said to extend the first day phase as he will participate, then vanished.
> 
> RIP.



He was literally in the middle of about six different conversations when he left.

One of which was the QT he had just recruited me to.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> i sorta need a source on that


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 18, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> being godfather should be the opposite of 'chill'
> 
> but it should still be fun



Oh I meant it's fun playing as scum, why inactifag when you don't always get the chance to play as mafia or indy


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 18, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> i hate the amount of times I've rolled scum with some rookie godfather or inactifag and I basically have had to proxy lead the team
> 
> it's annoying



Rookies have to learn, lol they don't turn to super scum on their first few times as mafia

Also there's always at least one person in the mafia who's good at playing as scum, heh


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


>



Yeah, kinda makes me think she didn't read the book .

Considering Winston's whole job at the beginning of the book was to be the fake news machine and plop shit down the memory hole.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Rookies have to learn, lol they don't turn to super scum on their first few times as mafia
> 
> Also there's always at least one person in the mafia who's good at playing as scum, heh



my first godfather game I won 1v13 after the rest of my team died

i hold everyone up to my standards

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 18, 2017)

I think I know what happened to Marco

He fell down an uncovered manhole and has now become forcefully integrated into the underground hobo society

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 18, 2017)

Most of it isn't exactly wrong, though. Totalitarism is about using information to put people's opinions on your side so you convince them to relinquish their rights and liberties to you.

Which is not completely different from Trump and his fake news.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 18, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> my first godfather game I won 1v13 after the rest of my team died
> 
> i hold everyone up to my standards



How long have you been playing mafia before you rolled GF?


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2017)

Yeah if you don't win ur first game as GF, that must feel bad.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2017)

I have mushroooooooms

what to cook with them.

saute them with butter?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Most of it isn't exactly wrong, though. Totalitarism is about using information to put people's opinions on your side so you convince them to relinquish their rights and liberties to you.
> 
> Which is not completely different from Trump and his fake news.



That's not the point tho 



Underworld Broker said:


> How long have you been playing mafia before you rolled GF?



If u mean mafia in general like 4-5 games I think 

Was my 2nd time as scum, my first time I was hella snuffed out D1 by my senpais


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 18, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Yeah if you don't win ur first game as GF, that must feel bad.



My first game as GF was cancelled because one of my teammates bitched so hard about trolling the host got fed up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> My first game as GF was cancelled because one of my teammates bitched so hard about trolling the host got fed up.



I hope you spite list that teammate. ...

Wtf


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 18, 2017)

Nah it's cool. The same game got done again two years later and me and my teammate laid town to waste.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 18, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> If u mean mafia in general like 4-5 games I think
> 
> Was my 2nd time as scum, my first time I was hella snuffed out D1 by my senpais



I see why you have high standards, btw. when did you start playing mafia? ô.o 

And who are/were your senpai's?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I see why you have high standards, btw. when did you start playing mafia? ô.o
> 
> And who are/were your senpai's?



2011 

The members Blaze, Kitsune, and Amrun were all my senpais

But Supey and Waffles have been here before me

Law too but he wasn't really around for most of those halcyon days so we actually didn't play in a game together til like 2015 I wanna say


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Nah it's cool. The same game got done again two years later and me and my teammate laid town to waste.


The north remembers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 18, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Rookies have to learn, lol they don't turn to super scum on their first few times as mafia
> 
> Also there's always at least one person in the mafia who's good at playing as scum, heh



I knew literally nothing about you when I gave you Nekron. But I'd spoken to you and felt confident you wouldn't be a flake.

I like seeing rookies in key roles...it's a good learning experience and way to 'level up'. 



WADsworth the Wise said:


> 2011
> 
> The members Blaze, Kitsune, and Amrun were all my senpais
> 
> ...



I was already in my 2nd mafia retirement. I was Kitsune's mafia mentor. But I'm pretty sure I played a game with you back when you were a rookie. I played in RemChu's first game before then.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2017)

Law said:


> I knew literally nothing about you when I gave you Nekron. But I'd spoken to you and felt confident you wouldn't be a flake.
> 
> I like seeing rookies in key roles...it's a good learning experience and way to 'level up'.
> 
> ...



Ah yes, Koi's BH game, actually.

I correctly read you as BP and my scumhunting was on FIRE. I wasn't a rookie still, though. Had like a year under my belt. That was @Legend's first game.

Unfortunately back the flames of my arrogance were not as tempered as they are now, so people were mad as hell at me, moreso than usual. Koi in particular refused to acknowledge my excellent play because of the attitude I had.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 18, 2017)

I remember you being pretty respectful and polite to me, and you weren't WAD then. I remember thinking the same way about you then as I think of Katsuargi, Crugyr, Broki, White Wolf etc. now. Up and coming. Just outside of being rookies.

I also had a habit of adding bluff and intimidation to my game persona, so that kinda stuff didn't bug me so much.


----------



## Nello (Sep 18, 2017)

One day i'll be an up and coming star player 

One day i'll also be godfather WINK WINK HOSTS


----------



## Aries (Sep 18, 2017)

So things ended quite badly with me and the girl I liked. She doesn't want to be friends anymore, wants me to leave her alone or she will call the cops on me. Sucks honestly but only thing to do is live and learn. Move on


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2017)

How did that happen


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2017)

Actually I'm not sure I wanna know


----------



## Aries (Sep 18, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> How did that happen



She didn't like that I put too much stock on her, She said I was putting to much pressure on her, basically I waited for her a hour but she wasn't at school to give her a meal. Text her and say kinda a bummed but glad she's ok. She then flips it on me and says doesn't appreciate me doing things for her and then being disappointed with her when she doesn't do or react a certain way. Tried to be nice about the thing, but the more I tried to explain my reason the more she kept telling me how much pressure put her in, so she wants me to see if from her perspective and I say that works both ways but understand where she's coming from because was in a similar situation. She then says if I can't understand can't be friends and then threatens me by saying she will call cops if don't leave her alone


----------



## Aries (Sep 18, 2017)

I just reply with alright then, i won't bother you again. Sorry for everything. Hope you have a happy and great life


----------



## Tiger (Sep 18, 2017)

I certainly hope that's the '.' At the end of the story, and not the end of the prologue titled "Why I'm in prison".

Sorry it didn't work out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 18, 2017)

I unfriended/unfollowed her. Have no way to contact her. Only awkward thing is we have same class together and know same people. But as long as she's doing her own thing and I'm allowed to do mine hopefully it won't be that awkward this semester. Will find ways to keep myself preoccupied


----------



## Tiger (Sep 18, 2017)

If you ignore her, only good can come of it. She doesn't control what class you have or the people you know-- as long as you can honestly say you're not trying to rub elbows with her, you have the moral high ground.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 18, 2017)

Yeah I'm just going to ignore her this time, was working good out last time but let my optimism get the best of me and tried to make it work when saw her try to say things to me. If she's willing to call cops after everything did for her then its not worth it anymore. Met other girls who treated me better in 1 day then she ever did


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2017)

Aries said:


> So things ended quite badly with me and the girl I liked. She doesn't want to be friends anymore, wants me to leave her alone or she will call the cops on me. Sucks honestly but only thing to do is live and learn. Move on


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2017)

My first game 
summed up:

"I'm not scum I SWEAR!!!!"
*drama and overreaction of a stupid highschooler*
*Follows Law's lead unconditionally*
Law is godfather, gg

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 18, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Ah yes, Koi's BH game, actually.
> 
> I correctly read you as BP and my scumhunting was on FIRE. I wasn't a rookie still, though. Had like a year under my belt. That was @Legend's first game.
> 
> Unfortunately back the flames of my arrogance were not as tempered as they are now, so people were mad as hell at me, moreso than usual. Koi in particular refused to acknowledge my excellent play because of the attitude I had.


I remembered i was overjoyed that I survived because I was a noob.

My anger towards Law is due to the Smash Bros Game from like 2012


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 19, 2017)

Platinum said:


> My apartment rent is 2300 a month, gotta love California.


3k in Key West for 2/2 with a loft. It's in a great spot and split between five people though.



WADsworth the Wise said:


> i hate the amount of times I've rolled scum with some rookie godfather or inactifag and I basically have had to proxy lead the team
> 
> it's annoying


Godfather even when not Godfather. It is our blessing and curse.



WADsworth the Wise said:


> my first godfather game I won 1v13 after the rest of my team died
> 
> i hold everyone up to my standards


My rookie season was built on my town game, in part because I rolled scum rarely back then.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2017)

Law said:


> I remember you being pretty respectful and polite to me, and you weren't WAD then. I remember thinking the same way about you then as I think of Katsuargi, Crugyr, Broki, White Wolf etc. now. Up and coming. Just outside of being rookies.
> 
> I also had a habit of adding bluff and intimidation to my game persona, so that kinda stuff didn't bug me so much.



@White Wolf as around back then too under another name. Can not remember....



Aries said:


> So things ended quite badly with me and the girl I liked. She doesn't want to be friends anymore, wants me to leave her alone or she will call the cops on me. Sucks honestly but only thing to do is live and learn. Move on



All I can tell ya Cbro is that it was a swing and a miss with her. You thought her wrong so move on bro. You will be over it in no time. I say in a few weeks ya will be back onto speaking terms normally. Maybe even sooner.

 Maybe you should clear the air between you two as well. Do not let her try to overrun you.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 19, 2017)

I probably hindered my playing potential by taking on hosting as quickly as I did. Somebody had to save Favorites from WAD and Kue's trolling though


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2017)

Calling dibs on Favorites XIII

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2017)

@Superman being nice to CR?


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2017)

Fuck she fine as fuck.


<3 <3 <3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2017)

Legend said:


> @Superman being nice to CR?



 Come on Legend you know I do not joke when people get real......unless it calls for it.


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2017)

Superman said:


> Come on Legend you know I do not joke when people get real......unless it calls for it.


I thought you were born out of hatred and pain. Being nice goes against your prime directive.


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2017)

I want her to have my babies.

u


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I want her to have my babies.
> 
> u


The Brienne to your Tormund

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 19, 2017)

Law said:


> I knew literally nothing about you when I gave you Nekron. But I'd spoken to you and felt confident you wouldn't be a flake.
> 
> I like seeing rookies in key roles...it's a good learning experience and way to 'level up'.



You sure I was Nekron? If it was last year's favorites then I haven't been on NF yet  



WolfPrinceKouga said:


> My rookie season was built on my town game, in part because I rolled scum rarely back then.



I remember being always town during my rookie time on OJ


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2017)

Her lips 

DSL


----------



## Aries (Sep 19, 2017)

Superman said:


> @White Wolf as around back then too under another name. Can not remember....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alot of my female friends pretty much said fuck her(not litterally) but you get the memo and move on. Find someone who will appreciate you. I've never been the type to ever hold a grudge against someone, their will always be a aspect of me that cares because that's who I am but right now she made her choice, not going to push it any further. Just going to continue being me and she doesn't like that she can go jump off a cliff. Not going to be hostile towards her like she will to me,

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 19, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> You sure I was Nekron? If it was last year's favorites then I haven't been on NF yet



Nevermind, I was confused. You played CotH right?


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2017)

My gunshots will make you levitate.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

I am moderately tilted right now.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 19, 2017)

@Platinum


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


> @Platinum



I AM MORE THAN MODERATELY TILTED!!!!!


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


>



You know what LG?

YOU JUST MADE THE LIST!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2017)

Plat has lost his hope


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

Legend said:


> Plat has lost his hope



My hope burns brighter than ever.

I just miscalculated.... you fucking wieners, I hate you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2017)

Platinum said:


> My hope burns brighter than ever.
> 
> I just miscalculated.... you fucking wieners, I hate you.


Should have come over to Order


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

Legend said:


> Should have come over to Order



Order is the 3MB of mafia.

You pushing it just cements that.

I don't give up when a bunch of jobbers get one over on me. Hope sits down and rededicates itself.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

Learned a lot this game.

About life, about strategy, about how Legend and LG are fucking assholes who should die in a ditch.

Fun times - enjoyed it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

Town, the spirit of your prince wants you to win, even in death.

...

But kill Sylvanas first .


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Order is the 3MB of mafia.
> 
> You pushing it just cements that.
> 
> I don't give up when a bunch of jobbers get one over on me. Hope sits down and rededicates itself.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

Law is the Jinder of 3 Order B

You are Heath Slater.


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Law is the Jinder of 3 Order B
> 
> You are Heath Slater.


YOU BASTARD


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2017)

We will rise above your insults and take over the mafia world. 

Mafia Club 4 4 4 Life


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2017)

That WoW game. 

Despite everything...

I enjoyed it.


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2017)

Its been fun so far, im glad my job unblocked this site

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

I find the mechanics of Warcraft Mafia to be pretty innovative and interesting. 

Inspired me to work harder on Lovecraft.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 19, 2017)

Law said:


> Nevermind, I was confused. You played CotH right?



Yes, I was in that game


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

@Aries 



Superman said:


> @White Wolf as around back then too under another name. Can not remember....



Yeah I played some games around the time I joined  before taking a long hiatus. Though I wasn't nearly as good as I am now

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

This new avi is a fucking slay

Reactions: Like 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> This new avi is a fucking slay


Yes, improvement from the last one.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

I'm sorry but COME THE FUCK ON.

This is how you PERFORM. This is how you serve LOOKS and eat your enemies ALIVE at the same time.​


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

This is why we need female rappers. The way she STRUTS in that pink coat while her hair almost touches her heels. I get my LIFE.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

_With your dumbass face!
She ain't eatin' but I swear she got some bum ass taste
Text her man like, "dawg how that bum ass taste?"
Pay your RENT!
And stay in your bum ass place, OH!
Oh you the quee-ee-een, the queen of this HERE?
One platinum plaque?
Album flopped, bitch WHERE?!
Hahaha, ahh!
I took two bars off just to laugh!
You see silly rabbit, to be the queen of RAP...
You gotta sell records! 
You gotta get PLAQUES!
_
A DISS. A VERSE. A SONG. A RAP BATTLE. I'm SHOOK. ​


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

Nitty, if I told you my entire experience with Nikki Minaj comes from her being on that one Lonely Island song, how does that make you feel?


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Nitty, if I told you my entire experience with Nikki Minaj comes from her being on that one Lonely Island song, how does that make you feel?



I'd just assume you were willfully ignorant to rap?

This has been such a good year to be a Nicki fan. Incredible verse after incredible verse in preparation for an album she's surprise releasing sometime this fall. She's _so _on top of her game.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Nitty, if I told you my entire experience with Nikki Minaj comes from her being on that one Lonely Island song, how does that make you feel?


Lonely Island dying sucked

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I'd just assume you were willfully ignorant to rap?
> 
> This has been such a good year to be a Nicki fan. Incredible verse after incredible verse in preparation for an album she's surprise releasing sometime this fall. She's _so _on top of her game.



Your assumption would be pretty accurate actually. I only listened to the standard angry white boy rap when I was a kid, and I don't really like it much anymore. I am more of an alt-rock/electronic type of guy.

But I will say that I did like Nikki in that Lonely Island song.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Lonely Island dying sucked



They broke up?


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

Girl you need to expand your taste, Nicki features on some real BOPS.


*Spoiler*: __ 









You better get into her other features.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

This is more pop-rock than alt-rock, but it's in that guitar-using genre.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Girl you need to expand your taste, Nicki features on some real BOPS.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



There is some hip hop I can get into, but its not really my genre.

Now that Cubert's dead, I have no one else to talk to on NF about Silversun Pickups .


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

Hmm.

I guess if Outkast counts as rap, then i'll let that one slide. I love the shit out of Outkast. Really wish they would put out some new material one day.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

Platinum said:


> They broke up?


I don't think so, but they haven't made anything good since like... 2013? 
Adam made a movie and does SNL shit but as far as their music career goes it just... hasn't been a thing in so long.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

Ok but Side 2 Side is literally, literally one of the best pop songs of all time. Like, top 5 easily. Ariana really DID that.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I don't think so, but they haven't made anything good since like... 2013?
> Adam made a movie and does SNL shit but as far as their music career goes it just... hasn't been a thing in so long.



The movie was a lonely island thing, not just Adam iirc. Also, they did the lego movie song .

I would say 3 years is a while, but not really unheard of. Shit, The Killers had a 5 year gap inbetween Battle Born and this new album, while the Gorillaz put out an album after 7.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

Lol, coincidentally it's also been 3 years since Nicki's last album. 3 years really is not that long, especially when you consider non-mainstream artists.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

Platinum said:


> The movie was a lonely island thing, not just Adam iirc. Also, they did the lego movie song .
> 
> I would say 3 years is a while, but not really unheard of. Shit, The Killers had a 5 year gap inbetween Battle Born and this new album, while the Gorillaz put out an album after 7.


They did put out a song though I think it was from the movie... that Bin Laden song a year ago
but compared to their early work it was pretty whatever  

Though just in general for "meme" songs like what Lonely Island did they had huge popularity and let it fade off which is never promising with how YouTube fluctuates so much these days. 

If you ever watched Steve Kardynal on YT he did some pretty dank parody shit and was quite popular back in the day then disappeared for a few years and couldn't  even get a fraction of the former glory

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

Ok Platinum please tell me you appreciate the sheer genius that is this song


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

Omg this song too


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Ok Platinum please tell me you appreciate the sheer genius that is this song



Don't worry, I like Marcy Playground .


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

also comparing Nicki to LI is pretty bad, cos Nicki is mainstream as hell and even if no music she keeps herself relevant whether due to her "exotic" appearances at award shows or whatever... LI just legit flatlined for a long fucking time which is just bad for a career in that business  

Not saying they don't have their fans or won't get some back, but can't deny that it won't be the same for a good chunk of people

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2017)

Shether


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

But yeah, stuff like Silversun Pickups, The Strokes, and The Killers is more the material i'm into.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

You're right WW, Nicki still featured on a song that went top 10 every year she didn't release an album, lol. That Nicki reign just won't let up!


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

Platinum said:


> But yeah, stuff like Silversun Pickups, The Strokes, and The Killers is more the material i'm into.



one of my faves from 'em 
Just Another Girl also

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

Legend said:


> Shether



Girl you tried it, Nicki already ATE Shether. 


*Spoiler*: __ 









Shether sounds so amateur by comparison, lol. There's a reason Remy literally debuted like 10 years earlier than Nicki and never had a career. There's a reason the biggest moment Remy ever had was in relation to Nicki.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> one of my faves from 'em
> Just Another Girl also



I would put both Hot Fuss and Sam's Town in the best albums of the last 50 years. 

Oddly enough though, I think my favorite Killers song is Spaceman for some reason. 


Either that or All These Things I've Done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

Makes for good mood music when I just wanna chill and coast

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2017)

Oh killers 
I dig some songs 
Not sure if they still release shit


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Oh killers
> I dig some songs
> Not sure if they still release shit



Their new album drops in 3 days.

It took me a few listens, but I really like their new single. It's a little daft-punky, but it still captures The Killers well, so it's an interesting progression.

Their new album is supposedly more towards The Sam's Town vibe, so i'm looking forward to it.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2017)

My favorites iirc were all those things that I ve done, human, when you were young and the cliche somebody told me that you have a bf who looks like a gf


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

Girl Somebody Told Me is a stupid ass song that even The Killers themselves disowned.

Let's get into a real BOP.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

Oh my goooooooood I forgot about this song.


Ke$ha's best song and she never even released it.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> disowned


They can send me the royalties then since I appreciate it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Girl Somebody Told Me is a stupid ass song that even The Killers themselves disowned.
> 
> Let's get into a real BOP.



They got probably raided by SJWs and their PR told them to do so.
God forbid don't say to someone today that he looks like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) a whole group of people will be offended.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

Neon Trees is good shit as well.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

Stelios said:


> They got probably raided by SJWs and their PR told them to do so.
> God forbid don't say to someone today that he looks like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) a whole group of people will be offended.



Shut your stupid ass up Stelios, I'm shocked you're even able to navigate the English language well enough to string those sentences together.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

Talking about, "I can't even use slurs without minority groups being offended!" Welcome to the real ass world bitch! It's always ugly people who listen to those ugly edgelord rock artists trying to use slurs. And this is why I always say I don't want to be associated with ugly people, because y'all say ugly things, listen to ugly artists and watch ugly TV shows. Meanwhile queen Ariana Grande just fired one of her backup dancers for using the n word. And that's why SHE is a skinny legend who scores multiple top 10 hits every year.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

And nobody tell me to calm down about this, what I'm not about to do is sit here and watch some straight guy complain that people get offended when he uses slurs. Some ignorant ass mess, and I'm ready to fight over it.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

Ariana   she's a fine lil thang thang

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Ariana   she's a fine lil thang thang



See @Stelios maybe if your favorite artists were less ugly, your words might follow suit?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

Looks dont rate very highly for me on the list of qualities i look for in my musicians. It's a bonus I guess, sure.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

Platinum stay out of this, you're missing the point.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Looks dont rate very highly for me on the list of qualities i look for in my musicians. It's a bonus I guess, sure.


Pretty sure he's talking about spiritual beauty

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Shut your stupid ass up Stelios, I'm shocked you're even able to navigate the English language well enough to string those sentences together.




Sensitive stupid sissy boy


Nitty Scott said:


> And nobody tell me to calm down about this, what I'm not about to do is sit here and watch some straight guy complain that people get offended when he uses slurs. Some ignorant ass mess, and I'm ready to fight over it.




Political correctness is the worst form of censorship. I'd like to see you maintaining your mascara in a jungle situation. As if nature understands of political correctness. As if the lower instincts of a man or a woman are not those of a beast. Get naked Nitty come strip with me out of clothes , technology and let's go into the jungle and I ll show you then what's really important.

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> See @Stelios maybe if your favorite artists were less ugly, your words might follow suit?




I like Rihanna


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Platinum stay out of this, you're missing the point.



I want no piece of this, trust me. 



White Wolf said:


> Pretty sure he's talking about spiritual beauty



Is he? If so, then eh. Still wouldn't agree, but whatever.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I want no piece of this, trust me.
> 
> 
> 
> Is he? If so, then eh. Still wouldn't agree, but whatever.


Probably 


I just mention Ariana cos he mentioned her an she's a fine piece of honey that I wouldn't mind nomming down on

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

Ok Stelios I'm not gonna read your post because I spotted the word "mascara" while glancing it over and I can already TELL you're getting off on the wrong foot, so let me just get you right together and leave it there

1. Your reputation is trash, you're a known moron who can't reason his way through a paper bag and arguing with you is beneath me

2. You're ugly, and I learned arguing with ugly people is fruitless because you're not really mad at me, you're mad at yourself

3. People like you shouldn't be allowed to raise children that will be brainwashed with your ignorance. Let your stupidity die with you

We're done, post pictures proving you're not ugly or quit replying because I have nothing for ugly people

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

3. 
Feels like crossing the line tbh

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

And the real cackle for me is that no matter how many times I ask, you will never be able to post pictures proving you're not ugly because you ARE

you just fit into that ugly, greasy straight man stereotype

It's weird how you can read a few lines of text from someone and know they're hideous

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> 3.
> Feels like crossing the line tbh



Girl he crossed the line when he started throwing the f word around, and now he wants to further feminize me as if that's some kind of insult. He is all kinds of wrong and he really tried it with the wrong bitch


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Girl he crossed the line when he started throwing the f word around, and now he wants to further feminize me as if that's some kind of insult. He is all kinds of wrong and he really tried it with the wrong bitch


Keep personal beef personal, but bringing kids into it is unnecessary in my opinion.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Probably
> 
> 
> I just mention Ariana cos he mentioned her an she's a fine piece of honey that I wouldn't mind nomming down on



And that's spiritual beauty to you ?

I don't know, i'm probably too much of a 2deep4you #lewronggeneration type to see much spiritual value in the modern pop music scene.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Keep personal beef personal, but bringing kids into it is unnecessary in my opinion.



I mean it's obvious people who still defend their usage of slurs in 2017 have no business teaching anything to children

You know that, you're just uncomfortable with me stating the obvious about him


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

Platinum said:


> And that's spiritual beauty to you ?
> 
> I don't know, i'm probably too much of a 2deep4you #lewronggeneration type to see much spiritual value in the modern pop music scene.


More like kinky eroticism or something  I mean when she sways those hips and goes down wew lad

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I mean it's obvious people who still defend their usage of slurs in 2017 have no business teaching anything to children
> 
> You know that, you're just uncomfortable with me stating the obvious about him


Nah, I'm someone who likes kids quite a bit and wants my own and regardless of who or what Stelios is like bringing them into things is wrong.  Children aren't the ones you blame for their parents mistakes, and sure I can agree with you that not everyone is meant to be a parent or can teach their children right from wrong a lot of kids can still grow up to be good even from a terrible upbringing.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Nah, I'm someone who likes kids quite a bit and wants my own and regardless of who or what Stelios is like bringing them into things is wrong.  Children aren't the ones you blame for their parents mistakes, and sure I can agree with you that not everyone is meant to be a parent or can teach their children right from wrong a lot of kids can still grow up to be good even from a terrible upbringing.



I agree, Stelios's kids might turn out alright despite his backwards thinking


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

Wjjjjjkjkj the cackle is gonna be when Stelios gets bigmad and types up a paragraph at me but won't go to the effort to attach a simple picture

I'm sorry sis I just can't with the ugly


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 19, 2017)

Ooh the Killers. I actually am listening to them during work today. A friend of mine told me to recently, said it gives nice energy to work with and I agree.

Not a huge fan tho, but definitely gives nice atmosphere.  

On the other things I ain't gonna comment. It's nice to have some drama and not be involved for once.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

WJJJJJJJJKJKJJ

THE PIC WAS SUPPOSED TO PROVE YOU WEREN'T UGLY NOT VERIFY IT QEKHLSKJSLDK


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 19, 2017)

Hey daddy


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

omg I am in literal TEARS right now WKJKDJFS 

not you looking 85% how I imagined 

A mess, a true and honest mess


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

my work here is DONE
​


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

Remember children, using ugly words makes you ugly!
​


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

..................................................


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

If Nitty thinks Stelios is ugly I'm scared to think what he'd say about me

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

This is dumb.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

I just want this as a smiley


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> If Nitty thinks Stelios is ugly I'm scared to think what he'd say about me



Kinda feel the same way .


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

Ok it's been fun girls but I must go for now. @ me if anyone else wants to jump.
​


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Ok Stelios I'm not gonna read your post because I spotted the word "mascara" while glancing it over and I can already TELL you're getting off on the wrong foot, so let me just get you right together and leave it there
> 
> 1. Your reputation is trash, you're a known moron who can't reason his way through a paper bag and arguing with you is beneath me
> 
> ...





Nitty Scott said:


> And the real cackle for me is that no matter how many times I ask, you will never be able to post pictures proving you're not ugly because you ARE
> 
> you just fit into that ugly, greasy straight man stereotype
> 
> It's weird how you can read a few lines of text from someone and know they're hideous




You know Nitty this post has the depth of a teaspoon. Outside beauty fades away pretty fast but the internal is what sticks forever. All you have managed to prove with this post is how fragile and insecure person you are. I promise I won't make fun of you frankly you sound like you are in a need of some good parenting advice. In all seriousness you can talk to me anytime I will listen.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Kinda feel the same way .


PM me we can check each other out.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Hey daddy



Yo kido 


Nitty Scott said:


> I just want this as a smiley



You can use it. I made this face just for you baby


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2017)

Nitty's explosions are the best in Mafia town


----------



## Didi (Sep 19, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> 2011
> 
> The members Blaze, Kitsune, and Amrun were all my senpais
> 
> ...




Oh please
I was the real senpai
You wanted so hard to impress me and for me to notice you


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> PM me we can check each other out.



White Wolf low-key asking me for dick pics .


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 19, 2017)

Throw Drama Queens Nitty and me into a house, add some other messy people like WAD, Didi and Rion, some fools like Stelios, Vasto and CR and some goody two shoes like Cubey and Law and we got a great recipe for a reality TV show.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

Platinum said:


> White Wolf low-key asking me for dick pics .


Puh-lease.  I just wanted to measure with you 

smh forget it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Throw Drama Queens Nitty and me into a house, add some other drama fueled people like WAD and Rion, some fools like Stelios, Vasto and CR and some goody two shoes like Cubey and Law and we got a great recipe for a reality TV show.



Hachibi fits the role way better than cubert.


----------



## Didi (Sep 19, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> And nobody tell me to calm down about this, what I'm not about to do is sit here and watch some straight guy complain that people get offended when he uses slurs. Some ignorant ass mess, and I'm ready to fight over it.




Why does it matter that he's straight?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Puh-lease.  I just wanted to measure with you
> 
> smh forget it



We can compromise. We'll both post dick pics here and the thread will judge who's better at hanging dong.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 19, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Hachibi fits the role way better than cubert.


Nah man. Cubey can be all like 'stop the drama' and then have the front row seat when the next fight happens.

Hachibi idk, don't remember him being involved in anything ever.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

Platinum said:


> We can compromise. We'll both post dick pics here and the thread will judge who's better at hanging dong.


 kinky 

Okay ladies first, go ahead

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Nah man. Cubey can be all like 'stop the drama' and then have the front row seat when the next fight happens.
> 
> Hachibi idk, don't remember him being involved in anything ever.



Exactly. Prime "just stop fighting!" Guy material.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 19, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Exactly. Prime "just stop fighting!" Guy material.


Well I was more targeting the people who can be involved in drama but act like they hate it. 

But sure throw him in there.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> kinky
> 
> Okay ladies first, go ahead



Sure.

Here's my Dick Pic:



Now, your turn.



SinRaven said:


> Well I was more targeting the people who can be involved in drama but act like they hate it.
> 
> But sure throw him in there.



Fair enough. I thought you meant more of the meek, passive, beta-male type, which is why I thought Hachibi was more appropriate. I misunderstood.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Throw Drama Queens Nitty and me into a house, add some other messy people like WAD, Didi and Rion, some fools like Stelios, Vasto and CR and some goody two shoes like Cubey and Law and we got a great recipe for a reality TV show.






I wouldn't watch it but damn that line up


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Sure.
> 
> Here's my Dick Pic:
> 
> ...


 legit disappointed

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 19, 2017)

I'm only messy when drunk

so there had better be copious amounts of alcohol or I'm out


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

Rion is totally that person that gets blackout drunk night one and ends up tackling Cubey into the pool.


White Wolf said:


> legit disappointed


Can't get myself permabanned from this forum yet; still got a game to host.

Remind me in like 3 years.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Rion is totally that person that gets blackout drunk night one and ends up tackling Cubey into the pool.
> 
> Can't get myself permabanned from this forum yet; still got a game to host.
> 
> Remind me in like 3 years.


Naw I thought you'd just post a real pic cos you're a dick  so was ready to match you  then you pull out

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Naw I thought you'd just post a real pic cos you're a dick  so was ready to match you  then you pull out



I'm in quick, and pull out fast, but I have a low refractory period, so i'm right back in the middle of things .


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I'm in quick, and pull out fast, but I have a low refractory period, so i'm right back in the middle of things .


Sounds unhealthy

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Sounds unhealthy



Stage 4 testicular cancer the doctors say .


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Stage 4 testicular cancer the doctors say .


When you bust a nut so good you literally lose it afterwards...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> When you bust a nut so good you literally lose it afterwards...


It is my gift, and it is my curse


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

Platinum said:


> It is my gift, and it is my curse


The Gods giveth and the gods taketh 

Just keep hoping for a 3rd nut

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 19, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Ooh the Killers. I actually am listening to them during work today. A friend of mine told me to recently, said it gives nice energy to work with and I agree.
> 
> Not a huge fan tho, but definitely gives nice atmosphere.
> 
> On the other things I ain't gonna comment. It's nice to have some drama and not be involved for once.


The Killers are THE BOMB 
alright alright alright not bad not bad

Now show us your kid


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

Nello said:


> Now show us your kid


Whoa whoa whoa hold your horses.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Whoa whoa whoa hold your horses.


I will do no such thing


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

Nello said:


> I will do no such thing

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Nello (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Nello (Sep 19, 2017)

Stelios said:


>


You're all perverts for thinking like that


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

literal jailbait...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2017)

Nello said:


> You're all perverts for thinking like that



I didn't think of anything. My kid has my eye color but it's more to the blue side. He actually has the color I wanted to have when I was 12


----------



## Nello (Sep 19, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I didn't think of anything. My kid has my eye color but it's more to the blue side. He actually has the color I wanted to have when I was 12


Is he totally adorbs?


----------



## Nello (Sep 19, 2017)

Also that was an oddly specific and random statement. Did you think a lot about your eye color when you were 12?


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2017)

Nello said:


> Also that was an oddly specific and random factoid. Did you think a lot about your eye color when you were 12?




Yes. I also disliked my teeth,the mole on my cheek, my voice as well as my hair that become curly once they grow. Proper teenager


----------



## Nello (Sep 19, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Yes. I also disliked my teeth,the mole on my cheek, my voice as well as my hair that become curly once they grow. Proper teenager


Basically me except I sometimes get acne at 22 instead of moles. I don't mind my hair though, I like having a bit curly hair


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2017)

Nello said:


> Is he totally adorbs?




He has a fanclub already 
Unlike me. keke


----------



## Nello (Sep 19, 2017)

Stelios said:


> He has a fanclub already
> Unlike me. keke


SIGN
ME
UP


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

Moles are hot 

_*definitely not saying that cos I have one under my eye* _

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Moles are hot
> 
> _*definitely not saying that cos I have one under my eye* _


Nothing arouses me more than men that have exactly one mole under their eye

So hot

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

Nello said:


> Nothing arouses me more than men that have exactly one mole under their eye
> 
> So hot



Oh Nelly you sure know how to sweet-talk a guy.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Oh Nelly you sure know how to sweet-talk a guy.


I was just using my standard pickup line


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

Nello said:


> I was just using my standard pickup line


That's a very specific fetish you got then

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> That's a very specific fetish you got then


Thank you, I got it 5 minutes ago


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

Nello said:


> Thank you, I got it 5 minutes ago


 I wonder why

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I wonder why


Well don't take too long to find out


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

Nello said:


> Well don't take too long to find out


I'm glad you haven't changed much in all these years.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 19, 2017)

I've only been in the mafia section for like 1 year


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

Nello said:


> I've only been in the mafia section for like 1 year



Who said anything about the mafia section

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Who said anything about the mafia section


I don't feel safe now


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

Nello said:


> I don't feel safe now


It's okay Chibinello, I have no bad opinion of you... _maybe    _

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It's okay Chibinello, I have no bad opinion of you... _maybe    _


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

Nello said:


>




Sad that the Wibble Wobble world was deleted

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Sad that the Wibble Wobble world was deleted


You're gotdamn right


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

Nello said:


> You're gotdamn right


I always am

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 19, 2017)

How amazing is this


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2017)

Sans called me when I left that shithole. Called me a dick and responsible for that place being dark and lonely since I killed everyone. Not going back there for sure


----------



## Nello (Sep 19, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Sans called me when I left that shithole. Called me a dick and responsible for that place being dark and lonely since I killed everyone. Not going back there for sure


What


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2017)

Nello said:


> What



Undertale


----------



## Nello (Sep 19, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Undertale


Oh I haven't actually played it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2017)

Nello said:


> Oh I haven't actually played it



inc Franky


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2017)

@Nitty Scott how do you feel about pennywise x Babadook ?


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

Why is she still giving me notifications? I thought we covered the ugly thing.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

_I don't need no... frauds!
I don't need no drama when you call!
I don't need no... lies!
Pick a side, pick a side!_​


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Why is she still giving me notifications? I thought we covered the ugly thing.



You posted no picture Nitty. Pretty sure your definition of beauty is something most of us can't fathom. Show us.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2017)

I mean if you think 



This bubblebutt pink cameltoe is the definition of beauty well then arrrrrrr shiver me timbers mateyyyy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

Omg are we posting Nicki Minaj pictures? 'Cause New York Fashion Week was last week and she looked STUNNING at every show.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 19, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Calling dibs on Favorites XIII



> 2023

Hosting your first Favourites so late. 



Stelios said:


> pennywise x Babadook


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2017)

You have to agree that the pink spandex was bad.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

I resent dignifying you with a response, but I can't resist letting you know that Nicki's VMAs look (the "pink spandex" you're droning on about) was so widely acclaimed by the media and fashion industry alike that you're only exposing your own lack of taste right now.



She looks like an honest to goodness life size barbie, I swear.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > 2023
> 
> Hosting your first Favourites so late.



it has been foreseen


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 19, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> it has been foreseen



I welcome you hosting Favourites. 

You'll be my age by then.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2017)

ill be close to the end of my natural lifespan


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2017)

Sorry Nitty I don't care what the fashion industry ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are saying. I own my taste and opinion and won't  be swayed by the media


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 19, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> ill be close to the end of my natural lifespan



....

I'll be closer.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> ....
> 
> I'll be closer.



Nah. 

What do you have to your advantage, you're a smoker? 

I'm:

-Overweight
-Have a long history of substance abuse 
-Have poor genetics (cancer on moms side, heart disease on fathers side)
-American

I think I'll be first to expire old friend


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 19, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Nah.
> 
> What do you have to your advantage, you're a smoker?
> 
> ...



> to your advantage

How... cheerful of you.

You may have all that, but I have a 6 year headstart on you.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > to your advantage
> 
> How... cheerful of you.
> 
> You may have all that, but I have a 6 year headstart on you.



Those 6 years are all made up for by all of those things shaving off at LEAST 20 years off my life

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 19, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Throw Drama Queens Nitty and me into a house, add some other messy people like WAD, Didi and Rion, some fools like Stelios, Vasto and CR and some goody two shoes like Cubey and Law and we got a great recipe for a reality TV show.


Throw me in that for that sweet WPK-Sin-Nitty love triangle


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Sorry Nitty I don't care what the fashion industry ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are saying. I own my taste and opinion and won't  be swayed by the media



Lol, you're such a loser in every sense of the word.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 19, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Those 6 years are all made up for by all of those things shaving off at LEAST 20 years off my life



It's almost as if you want to die before me....
smh.
I'm not okay with that.
I die first damnit. 

Does this qualify as a morbid conversation ? 
Feels like it does, but Idunno.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > to your advantage
> 
> How... cheerful of you.
> 
> You may have all that, but I have a 6 year headstart on you.


Disappointed in you

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It's almost as if you want to die before me....
> smh.
> I'm not okay with that.
> I die first damnit.
> ...



Morbid is just a buzzword made up by people who are afraid of death 

Being afraid...of anything...smh.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Lol, you're such a loser in every sense of the word.



I m a strong dynamic individual that has its own opinion and does things because he likes them not because the popularity wave dictates it, bitch


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2017)

Also:

[Law]

Guys, cut it out. I won't ask again.

*under his breath/not including it in his post* these assholes gonna make me do actual mod work for fucks sake

[/Law]

Reactions: Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 19, 2017)

How did all of this start


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Disappointed in you



What I do ? 



WADsworth the Wise said:


> Morbid is just a buzzword made up by people who are afraid of death
> 
> Being afraid...of anything...smh.



You have a point there. 

I feel like you channeled your inner waffle with that second line. 
Maybe with a pinch of Superman.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What I do ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



true, the multiple ellipsis is a Superman special 

u only use one at max


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What I do ?


Nothing lol 

I'm just anti smoking  and drinking  *shrugs*

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 19, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> true, the multiple ellipsis is a Superman special
> 
> u only use one at max



Sometimes I use more, but only at the end of a sentence, not in the middle. 

From death to whatever this is called in a few posts.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

I want to play a game

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Nothing lol
> 
> I'm just anti smoking  and drinking  *shrugs*



So you're disappointed because I did nothing.
Is this projecting ?


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> So you're disappointed because I did nothing.
> Is this projecting ?


Yes

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I want to play a game



The reading order...


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> The reading order...


Right to left

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Right to left



Top right to bottom right to top left to bottom left.

Horrible.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Top right to bottom right to top left to bottom left.
> 
> Horrible.


I'm acclimated to weird typesetting

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I m a strong dynamic individual that has its own opinion and does things because he likes them not because the popularity wave dictates it, bitch



No, you're just obstinate. That's probably why you're so bad at mafia too.

Y'know I had really dropped this Stelios but you won't let me, and you know I'm easily antagonized. So for the last time, goodbye.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

I don't understand why anyone would quote ME, of all people, to go on a rant about why they should be able to say the f word and how gay people are stupid for being offended by it. What kind of troll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> No, you're just obstinate. That's probably why you're so bad at mafia too.
> 
> Y'know I had really dropped this Stelios but you won't let me, and you know I'm easily antagonized. So for the last time, goodbye.




I m perfectly fine with myself. Are you?


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 19, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Throw me in that for that sweet WPK-Sin-Nitty love triangle


Then halfway through the show a surprise guest appears: Immortal.  The triangle turned into a square. Facecrack of the century.

Also other ideas for drama-packed surprise guests from the past: Marco, Laix, AJ, Hiruzen, Azn.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

If Immortal is involved it's just a strictly monogamous relationship between him and me. You two aren't involved.


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## SinRaven (Sep 19, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> If Immortal is involved it's just a strictly monogamous relationship between him and me. You two aren't involved.


Bitch.

What. 

Don't you dare lay a finger on my man! 

WHORE!


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Bitch.
> 
> What.
> 
> ...



Well he laid his fingers on me first, so

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 19, 2017)

These hoes be after the dude who couldn't match me in the KC nor here, as a player or host

Do gay guys go for scrubs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 19, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Well he laid his fingers on me first, so


My Immortal would never touch you, he's a loyal man. He's MY loyal man. 

Don't you dare come close to him you fake hoe!


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 19, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> These hoes be after the dude who couldn't match me in the KC nor here, as a player or host
> 
> Do gay guys go for scrubs


Immortal outmatches you in penis size though ~


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2017)

Was wpk always named kouga?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 19, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Was wpk always named kouga?



Nope
It was Kiba


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 19, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I resent dignifying you with a response, but I can't resist letting you know that Nicki's VMAs look (the "pink spandex" you're droning on about) was so widely acclaimed by the media and fashion industry alike that you're only exposing your own lack of taste right now.
> 
> 
> 
> She looks like an honest to goodness life size barbie, I swear.


Well that look was beautiful and I live but it also was a bit basic and done before and Raven and Mariah booted it on Fashion Photo Ruview and they're pretty much the highest authority on fashion so...


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 19, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Was wpk always named kouga?


WolfPrinceKouga --> WolfPrinceKiba --> WolfPrinceKouga --> MoosePrinceGooba --> WolfPrinceKiba --> WolfPrinceKouga

Kouga was the OG K in my name.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> MoosePrinceGooba

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>


Were you around for the Gooba factions rise to power?


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2017)

Dear God


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Were you around for the Gooba factions rise to power?


You could say that, yeah.  

Heard he passed away?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 19, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> MoosePrinceGooba



The only name that you should be called, MPG.

But I always forget about it.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 19, 2017)

Gooba


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 19, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> These hoes be after the dude who couldn't match me in the KC nor here, as a player or host
> 
> Do gay guys go for scrubs



Kc matches 

Never forget the sound barrior jiraiaya safe mode song insta win strat


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 19, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> The only name that you should be called, MPG.
> 
> But I always forget about it.


I don't even know how you learned of it. Don't think I was playing mafia games yet when I had that name.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 19, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


> Kc matches
> 
> Never forget the sound barrior jiraiaya safe mode song insta win strat


Only reason SM Jiraiya didn't stomp T5 is because all the players who had him forfeited. I did a thorough analysis of his performance in the KC to fruitlessly try to convince Cyphon of why he was busted back then.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 19, 2017)

He was hella

Hella busted

Especially for his price then


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 19, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I don't even know how you learned of it. Don't think I was playing mafia games yet when I had that name.



I don't even know how I know of it.

MPG lives on though.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 19, 2017)

Do you remember citans cheese strategy of sm jiraiya reverse summoning himself to the frog area prepping frog song and coming back to insta win


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2017)

>BD talk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Ningen 2


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 19, 2017)

It wasn't bd talk

It was

Kc talk


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2017)

same shit different name

Reactions: Agree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 19, 2017)

@WolfPrinceKouga 

Just so you know, MPG.


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: _Don't read if you haven't finished It yet_ 




In one of the other Stephen King books it's sorta implied that Pennywise survived after It (the book).


----------



## Didi (Sep 19, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Were you around for the Gooba factions rise to power?




Oh man I remember, me and Raiden were like the first two to do that shit


My only namechange used so far is for changing back to Didi after I'd had my fun with it


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 19, 2017)

Actually speaking that I've only used one name change also


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 19, 2017)

Kouga is a better char than Kiba tbh.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2017)

Aw the old KC days.....I think I was mostly done before Jirya was added though. Mosy fucked with it when it was part 1.


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


> Do you remember citans cheese strategy of sm jiraiya reverse summoning himself to the frog area prepping frog song and coming back to insta win


yeah, that was cool


----------



## Tiger (Sep 19, 2017)

RemChu said:


> yeah, that was cool



Cool isn't the right word, tbh. I call it self-BFR and auto-lose.

------

As for Nitty and Stelios-

See, you both suck hard. Now, I come in to see Stelios using bigoted words to insult, and I'm ready to clip it out and that's an easy solution. But after the back and forth with personal insults and utter horse shit, I'm no longer just looking at one person.

And then you have a few others who do not have your best interests at heart who want more fighting and more drama because they think it's funny or cool.

Stelios, I literally don't give a darn if you think it's ok to call people that in the real world. I also don't give a darn if you can say it in some places on this forum. You don't say it here. Not like that.

And don't try and say it's the same as when we call each other oldfag/newfag in a mafia connotation. You were using it as a slur, evidenced by your defense of censorship and how you should be able to speak your mind.

I don't expect a person to be good at apologizing or even want to when they offend a person. But I do expect people in this section to stop using a word they know offends people. And again, I don't care if it's fair, and I don't care about your definition of free speech-- which is misguided at best.

You do not just get to say and do whatever the hell you feel like, no matter how hard you wish it were the case. I have the full support of staff to cut that shit out of this section entirely if I see it causing an actual problem.

You don't get to decide that you haven't offended someone. You don't have to agree with it, you just have to respect the basic common sense of not being a dickhead to another person.

That is a formal warning.

Nitty, calm your tits. In this situation, if I was actually going to hand out timeouts, you'd both eat one. You drag yourself into losing right alongside someone being offensive when you yourself cross the line in a very personal way. 

That too, is a formal warning.

And it goes for anyone reading this. And if you don't like it, there are a lot of places to play mafia on the internet.

Just because I'd rather not have to do mod stuff doesn't mean I won't. It just means I'll be *extra* pissed off when I get home from work in 5 hours and have to catch up on more bullshit I just spent my lunch break reading.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2017)

Self BFR?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 19, 2017)

I blame @SinRaven 

Instagating self righteous pompous in the closet straight guy :


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 19, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Self BFR?



Battlefield removal

The argument against the strat was using it would be a battlefield removal and an auto lose

That was the whole debate and why he lost


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2017)

Oh, afterwards we implemented rule change stating you couldn't do stuff like that....


----------



## Tiger (Sep 19, 2017)

It's schoolyard mob mentality.

Make fun of those who would try and stop a fight. Applaud those who stir it up. And I am not ok with a finger being pointed at Sin. Not going to allow a single scapegoat when I see that shit a lot from quite a few people.

Overall I'm just disappointed we still need to be told that being kind to people is better than being shitty.


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2017)

Also those OP , flight ceiling and doton limits rule changes.....

good times.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 19, 2017)

Law said:


> It's schoolyard mob mentality.
> 
> Make fun of those who would try and stop a fight. Applaud those who stir it up. And I am not ok with a finger being pointed at Sin. Not going to allow a single scapegoat when I see that shit a lot from quite a few people.
> 
> Overall I'm just disappointed we still need to be told that being kind to people is better than being shitty.



I was trolling I barely paid attention the that clown fest

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 19, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


> I blame @SinRaven
> 
> Instagating self righteous pompous in the closet straight guy :


What?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 19, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> What?





Lord Genome said:


> I was trolling I barely paid attention the that clown fest


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 19, 2017)

I totally kept myself out of it for once stop naming me!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 19, 2017)

Nah I actually feel personally offended y'all named me! I'm a Drama Queen most definitely and 99% of the time there is drama around here I'm involved but for once I behave like a model citizen and then y'all still manage to get my ass to blame.

Apologise immediately, @Lord Genome and @Law, or face my WRAF!


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 19, 2017)

I apologise that your a drama queen and a terrible person


----------



## Didi (Sep 19, 2017)

Classic Sin, stirring up shit


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2017)

Law said:


> Cool isn't the right word, tbh. I call it self-BFR and auto-lose.
> 
> ------
> 
> ...



This is the Mafia section @Law and if we do one thing here is to analyze posts. 



Nitty Scott said:


> Girl Somebody Told Me is a stupid ass song that even The Killers themselves disowned.
> 
> Let's get into a real BOP.





Stelios said:


> They got probably raided by SJWs and their PR told them to do so.
> God forbid don't say to someone today that he looks like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) a whole group of people will be offended.



If you think the above post is bigoted and offensive and I deserve this follow up of responses here then this is beyond me.




Nitty Scott said:


> Shut your stupid ass up Stelios, I'm shocked you're even able to navigate the English language well enough to string those sentences together.






Nitty Scott said:


> Talking about, "I can't even use slurs without minority groups being offended!" Welcome to the real ass world bitch! It's always ugly people who listen to those ugly edgelord rock artists trying to use slurs. And this is why I always say I don't want to be associated with ugly people, because y'all say ugly things, listen to ugly artists and watch ugly TV shows. Meanwhile queen Ariana Grande just fired one of her backup dancers for using the n word. And that's why SHE is a skinny legend who scores multiple top 10 hits every year.





Nitty Scott said:


> And nobody tell me to calm down about this, what I'm not about to do is sit here and watch some straight guy complain that people get offended when he uses slurs. Some ignorant ass mess, and I'm ready to fight over it.



It's evident I got insulted hard which I took it very well given how personal he went with me and whatever I said from that point and on I will assume full responsibility. However when you come here to hand out warnings and you write a whole paragraph to me and call me a bigot and that i'm a dickhead when this little shit went ballistic on me and you write two sentences to him I can't help but distinguish a personal bias in your post.  


 Formal warning taken and fully justified but you @Law are not alright

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 19, 2017)

Law said:


> It's schoolyard mob mentality.
> 
> Make fun of those who would try and stop a fight. Applaud those who stir it up. And I am not ok with a finger being pointed at Sin. Not going to allow a single scapegoat when I see that shit a lot from quite a few people.
> 
> Overall I'm just disappointed we still need to be told that being kind to people is better than being shitty.



I considered telling it to Stelios but then I pictured the mob screaming "sjw" and "free spaces" and whatever conservative buzzword people are using these days and decided it was not worth it.

People have to accept that offending others just isnt acceptable anymore. And even if the state cant censor you from saying it, people have the right to remove you from every social circle until you are forced to live, like Stelios said, in a jungle.

Personally, I am not gonna miss bullying. Ive had enough of it happening to myself in my teenage years, so I dont want it to happen with anyone, anywhere, ever again. Its a trace of human instict we can do without.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 19, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Nah I actually feel personally offended y'all named me! I'm a Drama Queen most definitely and 99% of the time there is drama around here I'm involved but for once I behave like a model citizen and then y'all still manage to get my ass to blame.
> 
> Apologise immediately, @Lord Genome and @Law, or face my WRAF!



You saw where I said I was not ok with him naming you as a scapegoat for stirring up shit, right? Not the other way around.

I'm pretty sure he was trolling you for your "reality tv" comments, and I didn't realize he was joking.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 19, 2017)

Wait...

@Platinum when you thought Sin had me and Cubey there as "don't fight straight guys" as weak beta-males, you spoke up to say Cubey should be replaced by Hachibi.

It took me THIS LONG to realize I need to make sure you get generic in next year's Faves.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 19, 2017)

Law said:


> You saw where I said I was not ok with him naming you as a scapegoat for stirring up shit, right? Not the other way around.
> 
> I'm pretty sure he was trolling you for your "reality tv" comments, and I didn't realize he was joking.


You said you weren't fine with finger pointing and people naming a single scapegoat, but those words do imply that I was one of the ones instigating the drama when I wasn't!

You should've said: "No stfu LG, Sin didn't do anything, he's a perfect human being and I admire him"


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

Law said:


> Wait...
> 
> @Platinum when you thought Sin had me and Cubey there as "don't fight straight guys" as weak beta-males, you spoke up to say Cubey should be replaced by Hachibi.
> 
> It took me THIS LONG to realize I need to make sure you get generic in next year's Faves.



Hey now, I thought he just made wrong casting decisions .

Besides, I do feel you are losing your fire a bit as listlessness settles in. Order has not gotten over in this thread.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 19, 2017)

Law said:


> Cool isn't the right word, tbh. I call it self-BFR and auto-lose.
> 
> ------
> 
> ...


what if I'm referring to a bundle of sticks or am british and talking about my cigs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 19, 2017)

But sin

You suck


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 19, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


> But sin
> 
> You suck dick


Well yeah


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 19, 2017)

Btw I'm not gonna stop using the word ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) but I'm a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) so I'm allowed to say ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 19, 2017)

Wow this thread managed to be a disappointment today. I get some dude coming into my section going these guys on the internet are copying you we should have a legal crusade against them and I have many laughs, come in here and am suddenly disappointed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 19, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Hey now, I thought he just made wrong casting decisions .
> 
> Besides, I do feel you are losing your fire a bit as listlessness settles in. Order has not gotten over in this thread.



Haven't lost the fire.

It's just way more difficult to provoke it out of me. And to be honest, I like who I am a lot more now than I did when I'd lose my temper every twenty minutes. So...meh.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 19, 2017)

I... wish I could remember you losing your temper every 20 minutes. Sounds like it'd be one helluva show.


----------



## Shiny (Sep 19, 2017)

I should create a game just to modkill you peeps #EvilShiny


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 19, 2017)

So guys, is my game really going to stay at 14 people? Only one spot left. Plz join.


----------



## Shiny (Sep 19, 2017)

If blur was here he would join


----------



## Tiger (Sep 19, 2017)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I... wish I could remember you losing your temper every 20 minutes. Sounds like it'd be one helluva show.



You could read my usernotes...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 19, 2017)

Not the same as experiencing it in person.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 19, 2017)

Links are broken anyways lel, thanks Mbxx


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 19, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Kouga is a better char than Kiba tbh.


P1 Kiba was on track to be better...till Kishi decided he needed to make a fool of someone to wank Naruto as a good at everything Gary Stu.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 19, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> >BD talk





WADsworth the Wise said:


> same shit different name


Comparing the BD to the KC is like equating the Panchiko Parlour to Mafia


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 19, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So guys, is my game really going to stay at 14 people? Only one spot left. Plz join.



Don't make me @Grandpa Uchiha, guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 19, 2017)

Oops

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 19, 2017)

What can I say, the timezone meme was too fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Sorry Nitty I don't care what the fashion industry ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are saying. I own my taste and opinion and won't  be swayed by the media


vote trump


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2017)

Surprise he didn't delete the back and forth.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

Well EYE for one apologize to @Stelios. There is a difference between ignorance and prejudice, and I think you're the former rather than the latter. It didn't warrant THAT thorough of a dragging.


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 19, 2017)

While I don't have much attachment to the series itself I do kind of miss the kc. Still want nothing to do with things after Obito/madara though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Also those OP , flight ceiling and doton limits rule changes.....
> 
> good times.



@Franky is my Stone Cold at Wrestlemania...I never got to beat him there....I was screwed in all of them....



SinRaven said:


> Btw I'm not gonna stop using the word ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) but I'm a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) so I'm allowed to say ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> While I don't have much attachment to the series itself I do kind of miss the kc. Still want nothing to do with things after Obito/madara though.



 Kaguya was just horribly done....horribly.....so was madara....


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

The KC got lame as the series power creep got worse. There came a point when the 24 point tournament was more interesting than the main one.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Well EYE for one apologize to @Stelios. There is a difference between ignorance and prejudice, and I think you're the former rather than the latter. It didn't warrant THAT thorough of a dragging.



A few weeks ago when you were feeling shit I shared a personal story with you to encourage you to get better. Remember this next time you think I have any issue or malice with who you are.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 19, 2017)

Superman said:


> Kaguya was just horribly done....horribly.....so was madara....


exactly


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

You guys need to get hooked on better mangas my dudes.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 19, 2017)

Platinum said:


> You guys need to get hooked on better mangas my dudes.



this lol


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2017)

Beauty is subjective, somewhat.



Platinum said:


> You guys need to get hooked on better mangas my dudes.



Psst, hey you! Yeah you in the platinum shirt recommend some good shit!


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2017)

Did I ever tell you how I won my first OP tournament, first try? I didn't read one piece at the time (Still kinda don't...) I looked at the main tournament and the winner was Kuya for the last tourney. Copied his team, and just rolled with it. 

Not sure if that was a rookies or whatever. 
Monkey see , monkey do.


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2017)

Did I ever tell you how I faked being a hostile indie in order to win as mafia?

:fiction


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Beauty is subjective, somewhat.
> 
> 
> 
> Psst, hey you! Yeah you in the platinum shirt recommend some good shit!



Uratarou is like shonen but actually good. 

I am also really digging To You, The Immortal if you haven't read that one.


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2017)

*buuuuurp* I have a 200 IQ sure fire plan to win as mafia. Just order my book. HOW TO WIN AS MAFIA 2017 Edition


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2017)

Platinum said:


> You guys need to get hooked on better mangas my dudes.





Lord Genome said:


> this lol




.......like....?


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2017)

19.95 Order now and get a Secret Jounin role for the new Naruto mafia game.

-Guaranteed ways to get out of the lynch.
-How to look for Cop and Doc tells.
-Secrets to inactifagging .
-What to do if Cat, Mr.Waffles, and Stelios are on your team at the same time in a generic game. 

BUY NOW!!!

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Shiny (Sep 19, 2017)

How long would it take to learn mandarin, just to read manhua, there are so many good stories that will never be translated to english, the authors of feng shen ji have a bunch yet all in mandarin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2017)

Shiny said:


> How long would it take to learn mandarin, just to read manhua, there are so many good stories that will never be translated to english, the authors of feng shen ji have a bunch yet all in mandarin


Get Rosetta Stone mandarin. 

Half a year? 

Learn faster if you live in a place where lots of people speak it and you can practice,.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2017)

Like a cracked version of Rosetta stone.

I was using that for japaneseeeee awhile back.

Need to brush up on my french.


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2017)

Or you could pay for it.

LOL, I can actually afford it.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

Young Cubert popped up on discord for like 1 minute and then dipped. So I have verifiable proof for myself he ain't dead... probably.

Dipped before I could ask him if he still wanted to play lovecraft though .


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

Superman said:


> .......like....?


The two I mentioned are a good start.


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2017)

He wants to ascend and join Marco as a legend. Scumhalla


----------



## Shiny (Sep 19, 2017)

There's an app of rosetta stone for free on playstore, ill give it a try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

Shiny said:


> There's an app of rosetta stone for free on playstore, ill give it a try


Need to do this myself one day.

Don't want those 4 years of highschool german to be for nothing .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Need to do this myself one day.
> 
> Don't want those 4 years of highschool german to be for nothing .


Make sure to actually visit Germany one day. 


Berlin is beautiful.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Make sure to actually visit Germany one day.
> 
> 
> Berlin is beautiful.



That's why I took German. I want to travel to Bavaria at the very least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiny (Sep 19, 2017)

I need to learn spanish...those annoying peruvians keep appearing in the brazillian server of dota


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 20, 2017)

Germany, Austria, Switzerland and Italy are the only places I have been outside of the US. That was a long time ago as it was a school trip for my sophomore year.


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 20, 2017)

Think it was a 10 day trip or so but the main focus was Germany and Austria. We visted Venice a bit but that was about it for Italy. But did get to have some real Italian pizza.


----------



## Nello (Sep 20, 2017)

Shiny said:


> I need to learn spanish...those annoying peruvians keep appearing in the brazillian server of dota


The Russians of South America

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 20, 2017)

Shiny said:


> How long would it take to learn mandarin, just to read manhua, there are so many good stories that will never be translated to english, the authors of feng shen ji have a bunch yet all in mandarin


Are ya reading Journey to the West? It's from FSJ authors and it's being translated... 10/100+ done so far.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 20, 2017)

Guess i'm reading FSJ now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Legend (Sep 20, 2017)

This thread needed some Order while I was away

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 20, 2017)

Superman said:


> .......like....?



houshin engi, blade of the immortal, majin tantei nougami neuro, cross game

thats a variety pack that i came up on top of my head


----------



## Shiny (Sep 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Are ya reading Journey to the West? It's from FSJ authors and it's being translated... 10/100+ done so far.



i thought they just translated up to 7 chapters 



Nello said:


> Guess i'm reading FSJ now



read it

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 20, 2017)

Shiny said:


> i thought they just translated up to 7 chapters


3 more came out since then lol. On Kissmanga anyways 

I read a bit of it and it's pretty great but ugh weekly shit is killer so

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiny (Sep 20, 2017)

i remember reading feng shen ji on egscan, it was a nightmare to wait for the chapter get translated when all of them could have been read in mandarin( and not cleaned scans)


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2017)

Vasto is probably only into mangas that are more KissxSis and less Blade of the Immortal LG.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 20, 2017)

And for once I wasn't at the center of the problems.

And, @Dragon D. Luffy why are you so mean to me?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2017)

@Lord Genome


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2017)

@Lord Genome


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 20, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Vasto is probably only into mangas that are more KissxSis and less Blade of the Immortal LG.





Also you think I cares about that game 

No way I was winning wtf


----------



## Melodie (Sep 20, 2017)

Coo! (wtf?)


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 20, 2017)

World of Scumkilling each other

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 20, 2017)

I'm drinking you bitches...


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


> Also you think I cares about that game
> 
> No way I was winning wtf



Didn't mean to hurt your feelings, that was supposed to have been posted on my alternate account.

To know that I affected Lord Genome and the Mafia Section – like I love those people. That was just me being a total fucking idiot. I own up to it. I want to move on from it. I went too hard… I haven’t slept in two days, two nights. I haven’t ate. It’s crazy.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 20, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Didn't mean to hurt your feelings, that was supposed to have been posted on my alternate account.
> 
> To know that I affected Lord Genome and the Mafia Section – like I love those people. That was just me being a total fucking idiot. I own up to it. I want to move on from it. I went too hard… I haven’t slept in two days, two nights. I haven’t ate. It’s crazy.


Eat me

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Eat me



It probably hit me probably harder than what everybody thought. Everybody else was telling me to relax, to snap out of it, but I was really, really upset with myself more than anything. It’s not the fact that people were talking about me, because I deserve that, but I’m just more upset with myself that I let myself go that far, you know what I was saying? It was a joke to me at first. I was doing it all summer, and it went too deep.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 20, 2017)

Platinum said:


> It probably hit me probably harder than what everybody thought.  I was doing it all summer, and it went too deep.



That's what she said.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> That's what she said.



I’m moreso disappointed in myself, that I was acting so childish. What I thought was a joke is serious to everybody else, and I lost sight of that and I apologize for that. But I’m going to move on. I’m going to move on, and I’m going to play mafia. You can take what you want from it, do what you want with it, but it happened. I’m going to take it on the chin and move on.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 20, 2017)

Platinum said:


> It probably hit me probably harder than what everybody thought. Everybody else was telling me to relax, to snap out of it, but I was really, really upset with myself more than anything. It’s not the fact that people were talking about me, because I deserve that, but I’m just more upset with myself that I let myself go that far, you know what I was saying? It was a joke to me at first. I was doing it all summer, and it went too deep.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 20, 2017)

I don't even know whats going on. I just wanted to say...this is me right now..


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2017)

For people who are obviously confused, I am just quoting Kevin Durant's apology for having a second twitter account where he argued with trolls and shit-talked his former teammates. Testing out which portions have juicy meme potential. I think its all pretty good tbh.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 20, 2017)

Platinum said:


> For people who are obviously confused, I am just quoting Kevin Durant's apology for having a second twitter account where he argued with trolls and shit-talked his former teammates. Testing out which portions have juicy meme potential. I think its all pretty good tbh.



Oh okay, thought you lost your marbles down Rion's panties

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 3


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 20, 2017)

I wear boxer briefs, thank you very much.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 20, 2017)

What's the nicest way to tell someone off, ffs.  

Feel like I'm talking to a psychopath for real. 
> wake up 
> reply to something they sent 20-30mins afterwards
> they get back to me an hourish later
> ''HOW LONG YOU BEEN UP? WHY'D IT TAKE YOU SO LONG TO MSG??? HELLLLOOO??"

Uhm... excuse me?  
Bitch you weren't even on the fuck you screaming at me for?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> What's the nicest way to tell someone off, ffs.
> 
> Feel like I'm talking to a psychopath for real.
> > wake up
> ...


WW what the hell is wrong with you, you're behaving like a total psycopath


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> What's the nicest way to tell someone off, ffs.
> 
> Feel like I'm talking to a psychopath for real.
> > wake up
> ...


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 20, 2017)

Nello said:


> WW what the hell is wrong with you, you're behaving like a total psycopath


Excuse you

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Excuse you


>projects own insecurities onto others as a defense mechanism when he feels attacked
>animal abuse
>lame name

Bad Wolf. bad!


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 20, 2017)

I gotta shit. Want someone to hold my popo for me?




*Spoiler*: __ 



too soon?


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 20, 2017)

Nello said:


> >projects own insecurities onto others as a defense mechanism when he feels attacked
> >animal abuse
> >lame name
> 
> Bad Wolf. bad!


> projects own insecurities onto others as a defense mechanism when he feels attacked
> animal abuse
> lame name

Bad nello. bad!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> > projects own insecurities onto others as a defense mechanism when he feels attacked
> > animal abuse
> > lame name
> 
> Bad nello. bad!


Take that back or i'll have to use my full power on you


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 20, 2017)

Nello said:


> Take that back or i'll have to use my full power on you


Give it to me

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Give it to me


@Law WW has been sexually harrassing and sending unsolicited pictures of his genitalia to me, an underage person.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 20, 2017)

Nello said:


> @Law WW has been sexually harrassing and sending unsolicited pictures of his genitalia to me, an underage person.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>


Get rekt


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 20, 2017)

Nello said:


> Get rekt


14s legal here and you're 22 so suck my nuts bitch

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> 14s legal here and you're 22 so suck my nuts bitch




How dare you insult a young woman such as myself by telling her age straight to her face! I'm not nearly as old as you and your grey, sunken balls


----------



## Nello (Sep 20, 2017)

Where is 14 a sexual legal age, North Korea?


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 20, 2017)

Nello said:


> How dare you insult a young woman such as myself by telling her age straight to her face! I'm not nearly as old as you and your grey, sunken balls


You'll be my age in a few months so get  your grey wrinkly ass over here

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 20, 2017)

Nello said:


> Where is 14 a sexual legal age, North Korea?


Most of Europe  

I mean it implies obvious consent, rape's still rape. And anything under 14 and you're gonna get straddled in prison for a few years.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You'll be my age in a few months so get  your grey wrinkly ass over here


S E X U A L H A R A S S M E N T
E
X
U
A
L

H
A
R
A
S
S
M
E
N
T


----------



## Nello (Sep 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Most of Europe
> 
> I mean it implies obvious consent, rape's still rape. And anything under 14 and you're gonna get straddled in prison for a few years.


>Europe


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 20, 2017)

Nello said:


> S E X U A L H A R A S S M E N T
> E
> X
> U
> ...


*fondles you


Nello said:


> >Europe


Obviously, I'm the most cultured person here 



@RemChu  mah boi


what a queen

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 20, 2017)

Jokes on you, i'm a dude so that means you're gay


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 20, 2017)

Nello said:


> Jokes on you, i'm a dude so that means you're gay

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 20, 2017)

You win this time


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 20, 2017)

Das how I do  

man Teri Miko is a goddess

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 20, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> And for once I wasn't at the center of the problems.
> 
> And, @Dragon D. Luffy why are you so mean to me?



It's a joke, man. Not meant to offend you. If I did, Im sorry.

Sign up for my game tho.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's a joke, man. Not meant to offend you. If I did, Im sorry.
> 
> Sign up for my game tho.


He did, send out roles

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> What's the nicest way to tell someone off, ffs.
> 
> Feel like I'm talking to a psychopath for real.
> > wake up
> ...



There was this girl I met in Tinder the other day.

Sounded nice and everything until I started realizing how desperate she was

I send her a funny dog video and shes like "OMG THIS IS THE GREATEST VIDEO IVE EVER SEEN IN MY LIFE"

Later I start a talk with "I dont have a subject but I wanna talk" and shes like "IT DOESNT MATTER IF YOU DONT HAVE A SUBJECT JUST TALK TO ME AND I PROMISE I WILL ALWAYS RESPOND"

I didnt want to have that kind of power. I know she meant well, but it felt off to me.

(She didnt use caps thats me.dramatizing it. The words are pretty much the same tho).

Anyway, I eventually told her off. Felt like shit for it. But it had to be done, she was not making me feel well.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> He did, send out roles



Patience.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> There was this girl I met in Tinder the other day.
> 
> Sounded nice and everything until I started realizing how desperate she was
> 
> ...


Yeah I get what you mean, it's really hard sometimes to find a good flow of things... nice balance... if you have to force interaction from either side it's just... pointless...  



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Patience.


 I have no such thing

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 20, 2017)

What if you literally don't know how to exist around other people


----------



## Stelios (Sep 20, 2017)

Nello said:


> What if you literally don't know how to exist around other people



There's a word for that
it's called misfit


----------



## Nello (Sep 20, 2017)

I should make a club for misfits so we can not be together together


----------



## Aries (Sep 20, 2017)

So I have now mentally blocked someone once cared about out of my life, don't even acknowledge her existence anymore. Going to take a while getting used too but I feel everything's gonna be alright


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 20, 2017)

Seeing @Zeit s tiny font is somehow hilarious af. 
Such a low posting playstyle I had 
and a sad ending to the chessmaster que lastima

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Zeit (Sep 20, 2017)

I was actually looking for that thread only recently, misremembered it as being a Favourites. IIRC it was my first proper mafia game and I hadn't a clue how to play.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 20, 2017)

Zeit said:


> I was actually looking for that thread only recently, misremembered it as being a Favourites. IIRC it was my first proper mafia game and I hadn't a clue how to play.


 

I didn't even remember that I played with you, or LG  

I just remember talking to IK and him being so excited to role assign me Kasparov... and got so far only to lose to my own ability

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 20, 2017)

Finally found out who sung this song 

really brings about the question: Blonde or Brunette?


----------



## Zeit (Sep 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I didn't even remember that I played with you, or LG
> 
> I just remember talking to IK and him being so excited to role assign me Kasparov... and got so far only to lose to my own ability



Same, I thought the first game we played together was DB Mafia, shit I actually remember the Kasparov role, was worried I'd end up having to play you. 

Hmm I think Galactus was a nexus or a bus-driver IIRC.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 20, 2017)

Zeit said:


> Same, I thought the first game we played together was DB Mafia, shit I actually remember the Kasparov role, was worried I'd end up having to play you.
> 
> Hmm I think Galactus was a nexus or a bus-driver IIRC.


Aye my first game post-hiatus was CoTH and then everything that came after it so DB was in a sense first  of this era. 

I should've bribed IK to play for me to continue [Winning]   legit never played chess kek

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 20, 2017)

>IK

there's a name that triggers me


----------



## Zeit (Sep 20, 2017)

Yeah I remember him being a chess lover. Man I miss that Greek pleb.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 20, 2017)

He made that role just for me but he really should've added a failsafe considering I just fumbled around on the board in the last match.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 20, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> >IK
> 
> there's a name that triggers me


What did he do to you

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 20, 2017)

I was just always scornful that people considered him one of the top players when he was an unabashed rolefag, to the point where he would literally inactifag to the point of modkill if he felt he wasn't powerful enough.

Anyone who relies on their abilities that much will never be acknowledged by me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zeit (Sep 20, 2017)

Damn this is painful stuff to read. 

WW what was your username then?


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 20, 2017)

Zeit said:


> Damn this is painful stuff to read.
> 
> WW what was your username then?


Saten for a while and in that game, Jyu Viole Grace for some other while. WW for a while more. 
_anything else is shamefur dispray _



WADsworth the Wise said:


> I was just always scornful that people considered him one of the top players when he was an unabashed rolefag, to the point where he would literally inactifag to the point of modkill if he felt he wasn't powerful enough.
> 
> Anyone who relies on their abilities that much will never be acknowledged by me.


That's fair

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Zeit (Sep 20, 2017)

Ah I think I remember you now.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Jyu Viole Grace



Fantastic name 

I think I've said that already

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 20, 2017)

_I just found it so funny seeing the tiny text, idk why lmao _

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 20, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Fantastic name
> 
> I think I've said that already


It's never wrong to compliment again 


Nice pantsu

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Firaea (Sep 20, 2017)

Nello said:


> I should make a club for misfits so we can not be together together



I'd have to be the leader of this club. 

@Mr. Waffles


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 20, 2017)

Firaea said:


> I'd have to be the leader of this club.
> 
> @Mr. Waffles



> lead
> you

Pick 0.



Dr. White said:


> Finally found out who sung this song



......


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > lead
> > you
> 
> Pick 0.
> ...


Are you a dancing queen Waffle kun


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 20, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Are you a dancing queen Waffle kun



No, I'm just saddened that you didn't know whose song that was.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> No, I'm just saddened that you didn't know whose song that was.


I was too


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 20, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> I was too








 for making me feel old.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 20, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> I was just always scornful that people considered him one of the top players when he was an unabashed rolefag, to the point where he would literally inactifag to the point of modkill if he felt he wasn't powerful enough.
> 
> Anyone who relies on their abilities that much will never be acknowledged by me.



He was not a good townie. But he was a god tier scum player.

Reactions: Neutral 1 | Disagree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> for making me feel old.


I was just about to crack an old timer joke as well


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 20, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> I was just about to crack an old timer joke as well



I should have known.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> He was not a good townie. But he was a god tier scum player.



God tier scum player...if it was role madness.

Mafia goon? Goodbye IK...

So he's a good scum role madness player. That specific niche does not make him deserving of ANY admiration.

You know which players are also very good at scum? In both role madness and Vanilla?

SinRaven...Lord Genome...etc.

IK was never worthy of acknowledgement. I stand by that adamantly.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> He was not a good townie. But he was a god tier scum player.



He was _above average_, and again-- only when his role happened to be awesome. Also because people, for some reason, seemed to not want to kill him or scan him so he had opportunities late game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Jyu Viole Grace





Firaea said:


> I'd have to be the leader of this club.


Show me the way, leader


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 20, 2017)

Nello said:


>

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>


I think maybe you were in the wibbly wobbles thread but I can't really remember you


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 20, 2017)

Nello said:


> I think maybe you were in the wibbly wobbles thread but I can't really remember you


Good. I know everything about you but you know nothing about me.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 20, 2017)

pls dont hurt me


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 20, 2017)

I would _never    _

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I would _never    _


----------



## Stelios (Sep 20, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> I was just always scornful that people considered him one of the top players when he was an unabashed rolefag, to the point where he would literally inactifag to the point of modkill if he felt he wasn't powerful enough.
> 
> Anyone who relies on their abilities that much will never be acknowledged by me.





WADsworth the Wise said:


> God tier scum player...if it was role madness.
> 
> Mafia goon? Goodbye IK...
> 
> ...





Law said:


> He was _above average_, and again-- only when his role happened to be awesome. Also because people, for some reason, seemed to not want to kill him or scan him so he had opportunities late game.




The word that would describe his play style was passive neutral. Made me wish to have a kill to just fire it at his way. But hosts kept handing him unkillable indie roles iirc


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 20, 2017)

IK was the best player mafia has ever known, y'all just jealous of his skill.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 20, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> IK was the best player mafia has ever known, y'all just jealous of his skill.



You spelled Blaze wrong. 


> Blaze

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I should have known.


lmao I can totally envision you jiving to that song, even though you're not THAT old. I will forever envision disco Chucky grooving to that song, thanks waffles.


----------



## Didi (Sep 20, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> I was just always scornful that people considered him one of the top players when he was an unabashed rolefag, to the point where he would literally inactifag to the point of modkill if he felt he wasn't powerful enough.
> 
> Anyone who relies on their abilities that much will never be acknowledged by me.




he was pretty good at rolefagging


but you're right
if you're only good at that

you're a scrub
and you do not have my respect


I feel like we've had this discussion before


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 20, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> lmao I can totally envision you jiving to that song, even though you're not THAT old. I will forever envision disco Chucky grooving to that song, thanks waffles.



You're welcome... I think.
Maybe.

> not THAT old


----------



## Didi (Sep 20, 2017)

jesus christ who the fuck doesn't know ABBA dancing queen

that has nothing to do with old or youngness (unless talking about preteens and younger I guess)
it's just basic fucking shit for a song so widely played still

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 20, 2017)

Didi said:


> he was pretty good at rolefagging
> 
> 
> but you're right
> ...


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 20, 2017)

Didi said:


> jesus christ who the fuck doesn't know ABBA dancing queen



I imagine plenty of people.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 20, 2017)

Didi said:


> jesus christ who the fuck doesn't know ABBA dancing queen
> 
> that has nothing to do with old or youngness (unless talking about preteens and younger I guess)
> it's just basic fucking shit for a song so widely played still


I knew ABBA.

I knew Dancing queen.

I never knew they sung that song...somehow.

For someone who listens predominately to music from the 60's, 70's, and 80's it was very dissapointing to say the least.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 20, 2017)

I also just found out recently that Hold The line is a Toto song in a similar vain.

And always assumed "I don't wanna lose your love tonight" was the Police


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 20, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> For someone who listens predominately to music from the 60's, 70's, and 80's it was very dissapointing to say the least.



Wait... you actually have good taste in music ?


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Wait... you actually have good taste in music ?


Mostly but I have some pitfalls for 2000's alt/emo and screamo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 20, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Mostly but I have some pitfalls for 2000's alt/emo and screamo



Not everyone can be perfect,


----------



## Stelios (Sep 20, 2017)

Since we are talking about quality here I can drink myself away with Bessie Smith


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 20, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Since we are talking about quality here I can drink myself away with Bessy Smith



Who ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 20, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Since we are talking about quality here I can drink myself away with Bessie Smith


you spelled Stevie Nicks wrong


----------



## Stelios (Sep 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Who ?



Google Empress of the Blues


----------



## Stelios (Sep 20, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> you spelled Stevie Nicks wrong



You have confused rock with blues maybe


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 20, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Google Empress of the Blues


Not really drinking music imo. I fucks with some Robert Johnson though.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 20, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Google Empress of the Blues



I googled Bessie Smith before you even responded.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 20, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Not really drinking music imo. I fucks with some Robert Johnson though.



I m curious if you dig Robert Johnson how you can't find her being close: 


Sonny Boy Williamson is one more all time favorite. 
I discovered him at some point when I bought a harmonica...


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 20, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I m curious if you dig Robert Johnson how you can't find her being close:
> 
> 
> Sonny Boy Williamson is one more all time favorite.
> I discovered him at some point when I bought a harmonica...


Oh no I like what I just heard, and I wasn't saying I listen to RJ drunk. I just don't think blues + alcohol is a good mix.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 20, 2017)

Queen + Alcohol though ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Wait... you actually have good taste in music ?




I mean, he could still listen to absolute garbage music from those years
listening mostly to old music != having good taste automatically


----------



## Stelios (Sep 20, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Oh no I like what I just heard, and I wasn't saying I listen to RJ drunk. I just don't think blues + alcohol is a good mix.



heh I get you know

Matt Elliott - Drinking Songs
I discovered this guy two months ago. You won't find him a good match for alcohol either


----------



## Stelios (Sep 20, 2017)

Didi said:


> I mean, he could still listen to absolute garbage music from those years
> listening mostly to old music != having good taste automatically



Oh shit Didi is here 
drop some ol time favorite artists now


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 20, 2017)

Didi said:


> I mean, he could still listen to absolute garbage music from those years
> listening mostly to old music != having good taste automatically



You just jelly.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 20, 2017)

Didi said:


> I mean, he could still listen to absolute garbage music from those years
> listening mostly to old music != having good taste automatically


You gonna make me call the jellyschool?


----------



## Didi (Sep 20, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Oh shit Didi is here
> drop some ol time favorite artists now




I'm a big Pink Floyd man


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 20, 2017)

Didi said:


> I'm a big Pink Floyd man


I've always liked them but could mever get heavy into them as I could say, Zeppelin. 

Ten years gone


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 20, 2017)

Didi said:


> I'm a big Pink Floyd man



I knew you were gonna say this.


----------



## Didi (Sep 20, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> I've always liked them but could mever get heavy into them as I could say, Zeppelin.
> 
> Ten years gone




Zeppelin is damn fine too

No Quarter 




Mr. Waffles said:


> I knew you were gonna say this.




you know me well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 20, 2017)

Didi said:


> Zeppelin is damn fine too
> 
> No Quarter
> 
> ...


Or as I like to call it "Clint Eastwoods' theme song".


----------



## Tiger (Sep 20, 2017)

Eagles
Fleetwood Mac 
Paul Simon

I ran out of time to type at work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 20, 2017)

The kinks, old stones, Beatles. The zombies, sabbath,ozzy osbourne w/ randy rhoads, some rush, commodores, doors, creedence, skynard, allman bros.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 20, 2017)

Don't say...the zombies...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 20, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Don't say...the zombies...


It's the time of the season


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 20, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Don't say...the zombies...



At first I thought he misnamed The Cranberries lol...


----------



## Tiger (Sep 20, 2017)

Fuck...i went looking in his list for The Cranberries as well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 20, 2017)

Didi said:


> I'm a big Pink Floyd man



David Gilmour Live in Pompeii was going on last week. You went ? I was invited but I passed.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2017)

Pink Floyd is probably the GOAT in my opinion.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 20, 2017)

They are on their own category but Didi came here and posted a band I hear very often.  Somebody post something I haven't or don't


----------



## Tiger (Sep 20, 2017)

Law said:


> Eagles
> Fleetwood Mac
> Paul Simon
> 
> I ran out of time to type at work.





Stelios said:


> They are on their own category but Didi came here and posted a band I hear very often.  Somebody post something I haven't or don't



Hmm?


----------



## Stelios (Sep 20, 2017)

Law said:


> Hmm?



Eagles I can't tell you comes up on my random tracklist very often. 
Fleetwood Mac I guess only if there's Boston in my list there's always a track there. 
I can't say I dig them much.  Paul Simon is not my thing either.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 20, 2017)

@Aries 

Stop....hyping up games!



Before you have even hosted other games!

 "Man ya are going to love DB 2, but wait until you play favorites, in which DB 3 will be my magnumopus....but after ya have experienced MY naruto game"


You....this is you.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 20, 2017)

Even though they are newer I love The Strokes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 20, 2017)

QOTSA is probably my favourite 'modern' band

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stelios (Sep 20, 2017)

Didi said:


> QOTSA is probably my favourite 'modern' band



now that's something I don't come across often
ty


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 20, 2017)

Stelios said:


> now that's something I don't come across often
> ty


Try out The young veins as well


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Dr. White (Sep 20, 2017)

Also much more new but I found these punk chicks while doing one of my friends music projects for him, and I like them alot. Sort of a pixie vibe to them.


----------



## Aries (Sep 20, 2017)

Superman said:


> @Aries
> 
> Stop....hyping up games!
> 
> ...



I'm Kingdom Hearting it vasto. Before you can play 3 you get to play the prequels and spin offs before I can finish the trilogy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 20, 2017)

Last one I swear  but Lake Street Dive is too god not to mention

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> *fondles you
> 
> Obviously, I'm the most cultured person here
> 
> ...


I like her transitions, and lol mario.
Seen some dude djs who can't transition songs for shit....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 20, 2017)

I like CHVRCHES a lot

Pretty pop-y, but it's just great to listen to

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 20, 2017)

That song choice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 20, 2017)

Aries said:


> I'm Kingdom Hearting it vasto. Before you can play 3 you get to play the prequels and spin offs before I can finish the trilogy



Yeah but the problem is you seem to abandon your games....the second they start.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 20, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> That song choice


That is perfect. One is one of the only metallica songs I can fuck with.


----------



## Aries (Sep 20, 2017)

Superman said:


> Yeah but the problem is you seem to abandon your games....the second they start.



I'm in a keep my mind preoccupied phase of my life vasto, a second co host will be all that's needed to fill the gaps in case I'm not around. Thus you get the RM game you guys crave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 20, 2017)

@Aries and KHlll model? That model was horrible and people mostly did not like the spin offs. You are now a horrible human being.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 20, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I like her transitions, and lol mario.
> Seen some dude djs who can't transition songs for shit....


aye agreed, the mario was  

she's a catch

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 20, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> That song choice



That looks wicked.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 20, 2017)

I have the best taste in music.

Reactions: Optimistic 4


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2017)

@Didi I like it, very uh like 80s pop?  I already listen to a lot of synthwave, I'll fuck with this. Thanks for the new band. =)


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2017)

How hard is it to start the day phase around a time you are free everyday. Process actions  an hour half before that and no post the day relatively on time. mmmmmmm, writing this realize the problem is day actions and the fact he has to no life to host his style of games.


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I have the best taste in music.


 What is ur taste in music? I have no idea. Only really what tv shows you like...


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 20, 2017)

RemChu said:


> What is ur taste in music? I have no idea. Only really what tv shows you like...


You probably have no idea what tv shows I like either lol.

My taste in music is very diverse, much like my taste in TV shows.  I'll post some links soon.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 20, 2017)

So enlightened.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> You probably have no idea what tv shows I like either lol.
> 
> My taste in music is very diverse, much like my taste in TV shows.  I'll post some links soon.


tv show*, =p


----------



## Stelios (Sep 20, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> That song choice



seen them live in Amsterdam two weeks ago


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 20, 2017)

My taste in music ranges from this:


To this:


From this:


To this:


From this:


To this:


From this:


To this:


From this:


To this:


From this:


To, finally, this:


As I said _very_ diverse. I haven't even touched upon most of the things I regularly listen to.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 20, 2017)

Of course, my opinion on all of these differ too. Some of these are among my favorite songs, some wouldn't even make the top 100, but I like them all. Like with everyone, what I listen to really differs with mood. Usually listen to energizing music when I need, well, energy, but I save the real good music (out of these: Steve Miller Band, Rolling Stones, Bowie, Elton John, CCR) for when I really want to _listen _to music.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 20, 2017)

classic


----------



## Tiger (Sep 20, 2017)

Graceland is one of the best albums of all time.


----------



## Didi (Sep 20, 2017)

RemChu said:


> @Didi I like it, very uh like 80s pop?  I already listen to a lot of synthwave, I'll fuck with this. Thanks for the new band. =)



Yeah I believe their 'official genre' is synthpop, so right on


----------



## Didi (Sep 20, 2017)

@SinRaven @Stelios @Chaos 
Do you guys vote for the top 2000 and if so what did you vote last year?
would be a decent way to get a grasp of your music tastes if we're talking about it anyway


not even gonna tag @Mr. Waffles cuz I know he's too hipster for something like that anyway


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 20, 2017)

@Grandpa Uchiha you have blocked all PMs. Unblock that shit in 24 hours or I'll have to replace you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 20, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> I was just always scornful that people considered him one of the top players when he was an unabashed rolefag, to the point where he would literally inactifag to the point of modkill if he felt he wasn't powerful enough.
> 
> Anyone who relies on their abilities that much will never be acknowledged by me.


IK was a fun guy but rolefags are the worst.

I'm the dude who loves RM but would prefer to be generic town(or simple BP) in them or one of the weaker roles if mafia. I enjoy creating roles and figuring them out more then playing around with them.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 20, 2017)

The thing about IK is that he was so unbeleavably scummy nobody could distinguish his town meta from his scum one.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 20, 2017)

I like stronger roles tho. I like to look for ways to break the game with them.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 20, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> IK was a fun guy but rolefags are the worst.
> 
> I'm the dude who loves RM but would prefer to be generic town(or simple BP) in them or one of the weaker roles if mafia. I enjoy creating roles and figuring them out more then playing around with them.



BP townie too OP. Best vanilla role there is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 20, 2017)

Law said:


> BP townie too OP. Best vanilla role there is.



Unless you're Kitsune.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 20, 2017)

Hello People


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 20, 2017)

Fuck I did that thing where I put myself into to many active games....

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Grandpa Uchiha you have blocked all PMs. Unblock that shit in 24 hours or I'll have to replace you



Fixed fuckface.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 20, 2017)

Legend said:


> Loser



Legend....no....


----------



## Aries (Sep 20, 2017)

Superman said:


> @Aries and KHlll model? That model was horrible and people mostly did not like the spin offs. You are now a horrible human being.



Im a visionary vasto, the ends justify the means. I did it for Peace...
.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2017)

So, i've come up with a few mechanics for the flavor of the game that I think might be interesting. 

- Completely closed setup. Factions and numbers will be unknown, and most roles will show as ??? when they perform actions. ??? identities will be able to be revealed by limited use abilities of a certain police role.

- Cause of death will remain unknown. Anyone who is killed is marked as killed by ???. Cause of death can only be determined by the town coroner.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 20, 2017)

I'm eating cheesecake and drinking...I miss my son @Immortal King bring your rolefag ass back...


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 20, 2017)

Favorites 7 has turned me into an alcoholic...


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2017)

Superman said:


> @Aries and KHlll model? That model was horrible and people mostly did not like the spin offs. You are now a horrible human being.



BBS is the best game in the series. Fight me .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 20, 2017)

Platinum said:


> BBS is the best game in the series. Fight me .



....what a me thing to say....are we finally the word of rage?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 20, 2017)

Didi said:


> @SinRaven @Stelios @Chaos
> Do you guys vote for the top 2000 and if so what did you vote last year?
> would be a decent way to get a grasp of your music tastes if we're talking about it anyway
> 
> ...



> won't tag me
> tags me anyways


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2017)

Superman said:


> ....what a me thing to say....are we finally the word of rage?



Hope has never been afraid to fight. It's what we fight for that makes us different than the ragers.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 20, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Hope has never been afraid to fight. It's what we fight for that makes us different than the ragers.



 We love nothing more then to fight. Everything.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2017)

Superman said:


> We love nothing more then to fight. Everything.



Which is why you are put down every time you get too riled up.

TBH though, I feel like you are losing the rage crown. Like Law, you have let age dull you - Rion is probably going to usurp you any minute .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 20, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Which is why you are put down every time you get too riled up.
> 
> TBH though, I feel like you are losing the rage crown. Like Law, you have let age dull you - Rion is probably going to usurp you any minute .



 Fuck that old bitch @Grandpa Uchiha he is to busy trying to still breath and move.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 20, 2017)

Platinum said:


> So, i've come up with a few mechanics for the flavor of the game that I think might be interesting.
> 
> - Completely closed setup. Factions and numbers will be unknown, and most roles will show as ??? when they perform actions. ??? identities will be able to be revealed by limited use abilities of a certain police role.
> 
> *- Cause of death will remain unknown. Anyone who is killed is marked as killed by ???. Cause of death can only be determined by the town coroner.*



as long as that doesnt include the lynch thats fine


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2017)

Doesn't that help the mafia more. If they kill coroner they can fake being him, since everything is ???


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 20, 2017)

I need a fucking vacation from Mafia now

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 20, 2017)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I need a fucking vacation from Mafia now



i could always host the next vanilla game...where u wont lose ur mind...prolly :X


----------



## Legend (Sep 20, 2017)

Thats not definitive waddo


----------



## Platinum (Sep 21, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> as long as that doesnt include the lynch thats fine



Doesn't include the lynch obviously. My idea for that mechanic is that, realistically, you really wouldn't have an idea of who killed who. When someone is lynched, the people know who they are killing pretty clearly.


----------



## Shiny (Sep 21, 2017)

Why stellios is the worst player of the community? You can't be worse than blur on his trolling days or jojo


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 21, 2017)

@Superman

you are old yourself bitch.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 21, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Doesn't that help the mafia more. If they kill coroner they can fake being him, since everything is ???



Yeah, that's the point. It helps the mafia more, prevents easy role-hinting, and makes people more suspicious and distrusting of each other. Kinda what i'm going for with the whole lovecraft theme.

Though, role-revealing won't be much of a thing in my game to begin with (hopefully). There aren't role lists publicly available, any information from a pm being quoted or used will be mod-kill material, and the mafia will have more tools to blend in.


----------



## Aries (Sep 21, 2017)

You are *Ino-Shika-Cho* a mason role. You both share Ino's Role. 

(*Formation-Ino-Shika-Cho*) You both have 3x vote power as long as both of you are alive, When one of you is killed it reverts to 1x vote power
(*Human Bullet Yo-Yo*) When Human Bullet Yo-Yo has been activated Ino-Shika-Cho can target one of the bottom 3 anti-town players with the least posts in the game with a kill shot. only works if both players are alive by day 3 and only works one

*Ino *
(*Mind Body Technique*) When activated Ino can target any player and take full control of their role for a cycle. This has no effect on players who are protected with investigation immunity or Town roles such as the Kages and Sakura. Works twice (*Choji gets first usage, Shikamaru Second*)
(*Mind Body Transmission Technique*) When activated Ino can transmit investigation result used in the cycle to her mason group. Works twice (*Shikamaru Role*)
(*Mind Clone Technique*) When activated Ino can target 2 Anti-Town roles excluding ones with investigation or lie detecting immunity and busdrive their actions and votes towards one another for a cycle. works once (*Choji Role*)
(*Sensing Technique*) When activated Ino can target any player in the game and lie detect them bypassing lie detection immunity. only works once (*Shikamaru Role*)

*Shikamaru*
(*Shadow Imitation Technique*) When activated every cycle Shikamaru can target a write up ability that has been activated during the dayphase and gain control of the ability the following dayphase as a one shot.
(*Shadow Neck Binding Technique*) When activated Shikamaru can target any player in the game and play them a best out of 5 rounds R/P/S. every time Shikamaru wins a round his shadow blocks 2 of their abilities from being used for a cycle. If Shikamaru wins 3 rounds first he kills the player bypassing immunity, If the other player wins 3 rounds first instead the technique is canceled instead. works once
(*Shadow Imitation Shuriken Technique*) When activated Shikamaru can attach chakra blades to the shadow of any active write up action that's been used in the game and block it from being used again in the game as long as Shikamaru is in the game. It has no effect on one shots or passives. works twice
(*Shadow Sewing Technique*) When activated Shikamaru can role and vote block a player for a cycle aswell as block them completely from searching for a Tailed Beast. works three times
(*Shadow Gathering Technique*) When Shadow gathering is activated Shikamaru can target any player and redirect first action they make back at themselves. If he targets Hidan he is sealed instead. works three times


*Choji*
(*Human Bullet Tank*) When activated Choji destroys the following 2 actions that happen after Human Bullet Tank has been activated. Works three times
(*Multi-Size Technique*) When activated Choji can protect his team mate from actions excluding super killshots and 
(*Spiked Human Bullet Tank*) When activated Choji can protect himself from actions for a cycle. Any player that targets Choji when this is activated has half their abilities destroyed. works twice
(*Butterfly Choji Mode*) When activated Choji can absorb all killshot abilities (gaining them as one shots) that target him or his team  for 2 cycles. Works once
(*Butterfly Human Bombing*) This can be activated 2nd cycle and up and allows Choji to perform a super kill shot. only works once

​


----------



## Legend (Sep 21, 2017)

Aries said:


> You are *Ino-Shika-Cho* a mason role. You both share Ino's Role.
> 
> (*Formation-Ino-Shika-Cho*) You both have 3x vote power as long as both of you are alive, When one of you is killed it reverts to 1x vote power
> (*Human Bullet Yo-Yo*) When Human Bullet Yo-Yo has been activated Ino-Shika-Cho can target one of the bottom 3 anti-town players with the least posts in the game with a kill shot. only works if both players are alive and only works one
> ...


Neat


----------



## Platinum (Sep 21, 2017)

Aries said:


> (*Human Bullet Yo-Yo*) When Human Bullet Yo-Yo has been activated Ino-Shika-Cho can target one of the bottom 3 anti-town players with the least posts in the game with a kill shot. only works if both players are alive and only works one​


​
I'd put a day restriction on that. Like can only be used past day 2 or something. Nothing to stop them from activating that immediately and maybe killing anyone who hasn't posted yet.

Otherwise cool beans.


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2017)

Posting roles for a closed setup game

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 21, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I'd put a day restriction on that. Like can only be used past day 2 or something. Nothing to stop them from activating that immediately and maybe killing anyone who hasn't posted yet.
> 
> Otherwise cool beans.



Noted, updated it to by day 3.


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2017)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I need a fucking vacation from Mafia now


You can sleep with the fishes.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 21, 2017)

@Aries your game favorites 7 turned me into a drunk...I blame you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 21, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Aries your game favorites 7 turned me into a drunk...I blame you.



Favorites caused many mental breakdowns. I choose to look at the positives  it lead to this great edit



Aries said:


>

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2017)

Besides Law saying Ningen, good edit my dude.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 21, 2017)

@RemChu  it's not closed setup he already said all roles will be posted so people know what to expect

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2017)

Oh word.

I should sign up and metagame.


----------



## Aries (Sep 21, 2017)

Their will be no role revealing in the Naruto game


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2017)

Aries said:


> *Their* will be no role revealing in the Naruto game


I'm triggered.


----------



## Aries (Sep 21, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I'm triggered.



There
They're
They are
Their

Just pretend I used the right one


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 21, 2017)

-sighs-


----------



## Aries (Sep 21, 2017)

Rome wasn't built on a day. These things take time, finding the right balance

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2017)

Ah him rating ningen....

K it's golden


----------



## Stelios (Sep 21, 2017)

Didi said:


> @SinRaven @Stelios @Chaos
> Do you guys vote for the top 2000 and if so what did you vote last year?
> would be a decent way to get a grasp of your music tastes if we're talking about it anyway
> 
> ...



I actually do not.
Not sure what that is. I guess a Dutch thing? Give me some links


----------



## Legend (Sep 21, 2017)

The fact that im not a character once again CR


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2017)

@Santi
happy
birth
day? 

yeah


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2017)

SUN SUN SUN SUN SUN SUN


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 21, 2017)

mfw have to feed 15 mouths every day multiple times a day

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Platinum (Sep 21, 2017)

Legend said:


> The fact that im not a character once again CR



Do I have to say it again, or will you one day realize the truth ?

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 21, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Do I have to say it again, or will you one day realize the truth ?


DONT YOU DARE


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> mfw have to feed 15 mouths every day multiple times a day


pets or lovers?


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 21, 2017)

RemChu said:


> pets or lovers?


pets


I'm a one lover only type of guy

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 21, 2017)

Legend said:


> DONT YOU DARE



You know it is true .

At least I made you a character in Boku no Hope Academia; Aries buries you far more than I do .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chaos (Sep 21, 2017)

Didi said:


> @SinRaven @Stelios @Chaos
> Do you guys vote for the top 2000 and if so what did you vote last year?
> would be a decent way to get a grasp of your music tastes if we're talking about it anyway
> 
> ...



I did not. If I would some of the the songs I'd choose in no particular order:

Rage against the Machine - Killing in the name
Santana - She's not there
JJ Cale - Cocaine
REM - Losing my religion
Eagles - Hotel california
Blood, sweat and tears - Spinning wheel
Bill Withers - Ain't no sunshine
Golden earring - Radar love
Mark and clark band - Worn down piano
Pink Floyd - Another brick in the wall pt. 2

This all taking into account what kind of list the Top 2000 is. I mostly listen to drum and bass and hiphop right now, but it changes every few weeks.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 21, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I'm triggered.



> getting triggered by that

A bit late for that I'd say.



Stelios said:


> I actually do not.
> Not sure what that is. I guess a Dutch thing? Give me some links



You don't know Top 2000 ?
They've been doing that every year since 1999/2000 lol.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 21, 2017)

Arf so pissed. Front wall crashes from the recent stormy patch we've been having so spend an hour an some lifting it up brick by fucking brick. Next door neighbor comes trying to start shit, admits that the fucking pig faced cunt let my fucking dog out cos he wandered into her yard cos after 6 fucking months she still hasn't had the decency to fix her side of the fence  (nor does she have any decency in general considering her goddamn weeds are taller than the average pro basketball player, so yea...).  Ugh.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (Sep 21, 2017)

RemChu said:


> @Santi
> happy
> birth
> day?
> ...



Wot m8

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2017)

Santi said:


> Wot m8


AHHHHHHHHHHHH UR MEMBER CARD

I love it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 21, 2017)

Platinum said:


> You know it is true .
> 
> At least I made you a character in Boku no Hope Academia; Aries buries you far more than I do .


You will feel my wrath, he will too for his indiscretions


----------



## Stelios (Sep 21, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You don't know Top 2000 ?
> They've been doing that every year since 1999/2000 lol.



I didn't know I could vote or never really cared to do so


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 21, 2017)

I wanna vote.....


For my Popo.


----------



## Nello (Sep 21, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Arf so pissed. Front wall crashes from the recent stormy patch we've been having so spend an hour an some lifting it up brick by fucking brick. Next door neighbor comes trying to start shit, admits that the fucking pig faced cunt let my fucking dog out cos he wandered into her yard cos after 6 fucking months she still hasn't had the decency to fix her side of the fence  (nor does she have any decency in general considering her goddamn weeds are taller than the average pro basketball player, so yea...).  Ugh.


You can't get pissed at your neighbor if you don't have a neighbor


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 21, 2017)

Nello said:


> You can't get pissed at your neighbor if you don't have a neighbor


It's true. It'd really be a shame if her 2.5 meter weeds spontaneously combusted.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 21, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It's true. It'd really be a shame if her 2.5 meter weeds spontaneously combusted.


Mowing my parents' lawn is one of the most satisfying things to do when i'm home, right next to all the free food and zero rent

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 21, 2017)

Nello said:


> Mowing my parents' lawn is one of the most satisfying things to do when i'm home, right next to all the free food and zero rent


Wanna come over and mow my neighbor off the face of the earth?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 21, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Wanna come over and mow my neighbor off the face of the earth?


Sure, it'll be $30 per hour + legal fees


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 21, 2017)

I'll shit on her porch for you. It will be four easy installments of $19.95.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 21, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I'll shit on her porch for you. It will be four easy installments of $19.95.



You can pay me to let you shit her on her porch.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 21, 2017)

Why would i pay you? I'll just tell her you did it if you don't pay me. I will even let you pick the grade. Runny or solid.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 21, 2017)

Legend said:


> You will feel my wrath, he will too for his indiscretions


Whatever you say Yamcha


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 21, 2017)

Nello said:


> If you want my ass anywhere near your shit you better treat me right. A princess needs her bling


The only thing your princess peach gets is my mega mushroom

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 21, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Whatever you say Yamcha


Your disrespect will be paid in full Plat


----------



## Nello (Sep 21, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> The only thing your princess peach gets is my mega mushroom


----------



## Platinum (Sep 21, 2017)

Legend said:


> Your disrespect will be paid in pull Plat



... You're gonna yank me off ?

Reactions: Lewd 3


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 21, 2017)

Platinum said:


> ... You're gonna yank me off ?


L-lewd

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 21, 2017)

@Shiny i'm already on chapter 37


----------



## Legend (Sep 21, 2017)

Platinum said:


> ... You're gonna yank me off ?


YOU KNOW WHAT I MEANT


----------



## Santí (Sep 21, 2017)

Platinum said:


> ... You're gonna yank me off ?



He'll toss you off while rimming you from behind

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 21, 2017)

Santi said:


> He'll toss you off while rimming you from behind


You are a horrible little man


----------



## Santí (Sep 21, 2017)

Legend said:


> You are a horrible little man



You said that you're not a selfish lover, just going by your own words man

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 21, 2017)

Legend is basically an anime school girl fumbling through her confession.

This the part where you hand me a letter and run away Legend .

Reactions: Funny 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 21, 2017)

Santi said:


> You said that you're not a selfish lover, just going by your own words man


That was White Wolf you freaking weirdo


Platinum said:


> Legend is basically an anime school girl fumbling through her confession.
> 
> This the part where you hand me a letter and run away Legend .


I hate the both of you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 21, 2017)

Lol

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 21, 2017)

Legend said:


> That was White Wolf you freaking weirdo
> 
> I hate the both of you



"I-it's not like I even like you anyways!" - Legend The Tsundere

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Legend (Sep 21, 2017)

My revenge will be sweet and succinct

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 21, 2017)

You don't got to play the Tsundere Legend. We can just Netflix and chill at my place baby .

Besides, that is just another thing you can only be a jobber in. The mafia section already has its top Tsundere, and their name is @Superman.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Legend (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Platinum (Sep 21, 2017)

"Baka! Baka baka baka BAKA!!!!" - Legend, 2017


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 21, 2017)

Platinum said:


> You don't got to play the Tsundere Legend. We can just Netflix and chill at my place baby .
> 
> Besides, that is just another thing you can only be a jobber in. The mafia section already has its top Tsundere, and their name is @Superman.



.....shut the fuck up bronze....


----------



## Platinum (Sep 21, 2017)

Superman said:


> .....shut the fuck up bronze....


See? Waaay better at it than you are.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 21, 2017)

Leave me alone weirdos

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 21, 2017)

@Superman is in my shadows. Has been for a minute now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 21, 2017)

Platinum said:


> See? Waaay better at it than you are.







Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Superman is in my shadows. Has been for a minute now.



 Old man if you ever raged out it would be the last time. Your to old....not good for your heart.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Sep 21, 2017)

Nello said:


> @Shiny i'm already on chapter 37



Are you liking?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 21, 2017)

Superman said:


> Old man if you ever raged out it would be the last time. Your to old....not good for your heart.



Vasto...you are weak. You don't have the rage. And guess what..you never will..


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 21, 2017)

Stop stealing my whipping boy @Platinum


----------



## Legend (Sep 21, 2017)

Soooo many twats in this convo


----------



## Stelios (Sep 21, 2017)

Superman said:


> Old man if you ever raged out it would be the last time. Your to old....not good for your heart.



Superman is right @Grandpa Uchiha.

I say that to become old and wise you have to be young and stupid first.
You should let the rage for the young and stupid

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 21, 2017)

Legend said:


> Soooo many twats in this convo



I keep forgetting who has an eternal hate for who here but you are in one of these love triangles aren't you?


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 21, 2017)

@Stelios  you are just my biggest hater here. I believe that conversation was between me and my shadow.


----------



## Legend (Sep 21, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I keep forgetting who has an eternal hate for who here but you are in one of these love triangles aren't you?


Love nah.

I do despise, Vasto, WPK, Marco, Plat, Santi, Sin Raven, CR and Lawbro to some extant.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 21, 2017)

Its extent, @Legend. Thought I'd fix that for you.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 21, 2017)

Crugyr said:


>



@Underworld Broker where did you find this has been? Thus failure?



Stelios said:


> Superman is right @Grandpa Uchiha.
> 
> I say that to become old and wise you have to be young and stupid first.
> You should let the rage for the young and stupid



 Stelios how can you still be this stupid? I can not wait to hear the tales of your son kicking your ass and ordering you around.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 21, 2017)

i hate nobody

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 21, 2017)

Legend said:


> Love nah.
> 
> I do despise, Vasto, WPK, Marco, Plat, Santi, Sin Raven, CR and Lawbro to some extant.


Other than CR this is a list of my favorite people in this section.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Legend (Sep 21, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Its extent, @Legend. Thought I'd fix that for you.


Thanks

For your service. I give you the option to forgo Hate and Rage and Embrace Order. Join me in the Titty Club, we will change the mafia world.





WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Other than CR this is a list of my favorite people in this section.


Because you are all twats


----------



## Aries (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm in everyone's list. But your not on my list. You jobbers aren't worth my eternal mangektroll Sharingan. Wouldn't be even good enough to be a cup holder for my drink

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 21, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> i hate nobody



Hate is for dumbasses. 



WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Other than CR this is a list of my favorite people in this section.



> I'm not one of your favourites

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 21, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Hate is for dumbasses.
> 
> 
> 
> > I'm not one of your favourites


I didn't say they were my only favorites

You, DDL, LG, Olivia, Chaos and some others would be on there as well. If we included players not around anymore SoulTaker and Absolute Justice would be near the top.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 21, 2017)

my favorite player is me


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 21, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I didn't say they were my only favorites
> 
> You, DDL, LG, Olivia, Chaos and some others would be on there as well. If we included players not around anymore SoulTaker and Absolute Justice would be near the top.



I'd argue that your wording implies otherwise, but too much effort, not enough confidence. 
So I'll take it!



WADsworth the Wise said:


> my favorite player is me



Stroking yourself in public is against the @Law , Manlio.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 21, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> my favorite player is me


Which one?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 21, 2017)

Ok I summon all rap fans in this thread, I have a question for my own purposes

You see, for years I have debated which of my 2 favorite rappers is better. So now I require help in deciding


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 21, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Ok I summon all rap fans in this thread, I have a question for my own purposes
> 
> You see, for years I have debated which of my 2 favorite rappers is better. So now I require help in deciding



Neither one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 21, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Neither one.



I said rap fans

don't you listen to the music where the people look like they smell?

well then again, I suppose that could also be rap music


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 21, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I said rap fans
> 
> don't you listen to the music where the people look like they smell?
> 
> well then again, I suppose that could also be rap music



I listen to pretty much 99% of genres.

And I say 99% cause I'm sure that somewhere, somehow there is a genre out there that I don't like.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 21, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'd argue that your wording implies otherwise, but too much effort, not enough confidence.
> So I'll take it!
> 
> 
> ...


I was antagonizing Legend, it wasn't meant to be a concrete statement


----------



## Didi (Sep 21, 2017)

My favourite player is myse-


WADsworth the Wise said:


> my favorite player is me



dammit waf

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 21, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I was antagonizing Legend, it wasn't meant to be a concrete statement



You say that now. 
After I made you feel bad about making an old guy feel sad. 

I see through everything you do, MPG.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 21, 2017)

Didi said:


> My favourite player is myse-
> 
> 
> dammit waf



Too slow, Didi.
Forever too slow.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm not some rap expert but I listen to a good deal of it.


----------



## Didi (Sep 21, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Too slow, Didi.
> Forever too slow.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 21, 2017)

Bottom left panel....
What they do to Sonic....


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 21, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You say that now.
> After I made you feel bad about making an old guy feel sad.
> 
> I see through everything you do, MPG.


I would have felt worse about leaving off my partner in crime Chaos, my protégé DDL, my bro LG and the heart of this section, Olivia than you old man

You meant nothing to me until you showed you could actually be a contributive player in Favorites VI


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 21, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I would have felt worse about leaving off my partner in crime Chaos, my protégé DDL, my bro LG and the heart of this section, Olivia than you old man
> 
> *You meant nothing to me* until you showed you could actually be a contributive player in Favorites VI



I'll take this as me being right. 

I've been a contributive player since 2010. 
Or so I tell myself.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 21, 2017)

Ok I open this to the public for consideration. The once in a lifetime opportunity to potentially sway my opinion. I love these 2 artists equally but I always flip flop on which I prefer. I'm just looking for someone to listen and give their opinion.

Who is ACTUALLY the queen?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shizune (Sep 21, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 21, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Ok I open this to the public for consideration. The once in a lifetime opportunity to potentially sway my opinion. I love these 2 artists equally but I always flip flop on which I prefer. I'm just looking for someone to listen and give their opinion.
> 
> Who is ACTUALLY the queen?
> 
> ...


----------



## Legend (Sep 21, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> my favorite player is me


Broly was the greatestof all time


WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I was antagonizing Legend, it wasn't meant to be a concrete statement


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 21, 2017)

When my friends and I were jamming on the way back to Key West the subject of female rappers/hip-hop artists came up, with Lil'Kim being mentioned as one of the badass bitches of her era. I really haven't listened to enough of either anytime recently but once I'm off work I'll check out those songs Nitty.

For me Nicki is a mixed bag of what I have heard. From stuff that was ear bleeding bad to some really good stuff like Superbass, Moment for Life, her verse in Outta My Mind.


----------



## Aries (Sep 21, 2017)

You are *Root Organization*. You win when *Akatsuki*, *Team Taka* and *The 5 Kages *have been eliminated from the game.

(*Cursed Tongue Eradication Seal*) Root members excluding Danzo are immune to lie detection abilities even those that bypass lie detection. 

(*Hiding in Plain View*) Danzo and Sai are immune to investigation abilities. Sai appears as one of the Konoha 11 under Investigations and Danzo appears as one of the 5 Kages under Investigations.


----------



## Shiny (Sep 21, 2017)

Rap is garbage, country music ftw

Reactions: Ningen 2


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 21, 2017)

Speaking of these Naruto roles, any ability that just outright targets mafia like a homing beacon is wack as fuck. Worst part of Favorites VII.


----------



## Legend (Sep 21, 2017)

James was online today

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 21, 2017)

Legend said:


> James was online today


James would consider you a failure too


----------



## Legend (Sep 21, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> James would consider you a failure too


LIAR

James was a bro through and through


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 21, 2017)

Legend said:


> LIAR
> 
> James was a bro through and through


James was an asshole and I mean that in the most positive manner. Most of the top dudes are assholes. James and Law inspired me to be a host and I adopted their attitudes in games. When I first started I was much nicer and polite, even if I was stubborn as hell about certain things to my own detriment. Not because I was wrong about those things, it's that others are narrow minded and refuse to change.


----------



## Legend (Sep 22, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> James was an asshole and I mean that in the most positive manner. Most of the top dudes are assholes. James and Law inspired me to be a host and I adopted their attitudes in games. When I first started I was much nicer and polite, even if I was stubborn as hell about certain things to my own detriment. Not because I was wrong about those things, it's that others are narrow minded and refuse to change.


So you are a unoriginal hack, got it


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 22, 2017)

Legend said:


> So you are a unoriginal hack, got it


As much as anybody else in the world.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Shiny (Sep 22, 2017)

Im unique

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 22, 2017)

Looking forward to your totally original mafia game that you said you would host @Legend

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 22, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Looking forward to your totally original mafia game that you said you would host @Legend


Its being developed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 22, 2017)

Legend said:


> Its being developed


Sign me up in advance

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 22, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> James was an asshole and I mean that in the most positive manner. Most of the top dudes are assholes. James and Law inspired me to be a host and I adopted their attitudes in games. When I first started I was much nicer and polite, even if I was stubborn as hell about certain things to my own detriment. Not because I was wrong about those things, it's that others are narrow minded and refuse to change.


I never saw him say anything asshole like.
He was always polite and stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 22, 2017)

Legend desperate for approval. Shunned by those who make up the backbone of this community he turns his rose tinted glasses to the icons of the past.

Sad times.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 22, 2017)

I walk my own path, the backbone is so corrupted and fragile, it leads to trolling making the community a farce. Im carving a new era built on top of the fools who are stuck in their old ways.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 22, 2017)

Legend said:


> I walk my own path, the backbone is so corrupted and fragile, it leads to trolling making the community a farce. Im carving a new era built on top of the fools who are stuck in their old ways.


You say this, while being a bigger oldfag than me

You're stuck living in the Age of WPKron


----------



## Aries (Sep 22, 2017)

WPK and Legend will forever be the Chewbacca and Lando of Mafia. 2 well known people in the community who are overshadowed by the real stars of the original trilogy/majority of the mafia community

Hachibi you are my Anakin Skywalker to my Palpatine

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> WPK and Legend will forever be the Chewbacca and Lando of Mafia. 2 well known people in the community who are overshadowed by the real stars of the original trilogy/majority of the mafia community
> 
> Hachibi you are my Anakin Skywalker to my Palpatine



sick burn.


----------



## Legend (Sep 22, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> You say this, while being a bigger oldfag than me
> 
> You're stuck living in the Age of WPKron


I have been reborn. This is my Rebirth.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2017)

Legend, when you are done being a perennial punching bag to the actually important members of the community, I can try to find a spot for you in the hope hierarchy.

How does seasonal, part-time, assistant janitor sound to you?

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 22, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Legend, when you are done being a perennial punching bag to the actually important members of the community, I can try to find a spot for you in the hope hierarchy.
> 
> How does seasonal, part-time, assistant janitor sound to you?


They have janitors at the recycling plant?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 22, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Legend, when you are done being a perennial punching bag to the actually important members of the community, I can try to find a spot for you in the hope hierarchy.
> 
> How does seasonal, part-time, assistant janitor sound to you?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2017)

Notice how order isn't in there .

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 22, 2017)

Should have used my star wars parallel legend, it was right there.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2017)

I am kind of discovering that Legend is basically the Asagi of mafia.

Reactions: Like 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> WPK and Legend will forever be the Chewbacca and Lando of Mafia. 2 well known people in the community who are overshadowed by the real stars of the original trilogy/majority of the mafia community
> 
> Hachibi you are my Anakin Skywalker to my Palpatine


Always propping yourself up, like how you thought you were the Rock of Mafia. The smackdown SoulTaker dealt you for that

I'm not flashy at all like you and some others. Not my style. Yet there are only a select few who have made it to the top of the mountain as both a player and host. I'm in that elite group

I'm more like the Qui-Gon of Mafia. Developed some never before seen techniques, handled his business but doesn't get proper recognition due to being a bit boring.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Always propping yourself up, like how you thought you were the Rock of Mafia. The smackdown SoulTaker dealt you for that
> 
> I'm not flashy at all like you and some others. Not my style. Yet there are only a select few who have made it to the top of the mountain as both a player and host. I'm in that elite group
> 
> I'm more like the Qui-Gon of Mafia. Developed some never before seen techniques, handled his business but doesn't get proper recognition due to being a bit boring.



This burying of Aries .

Truly, you have blossomed beautifully as a follower of hope .


----------



## Legend (Sep 22, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Notice how order isn't in there .


With Order there is no Hope, no Love, no Faith


Aries said:


> Should have used my star wars parallel legend, it was right there.


Piss off


Platinum said:


> I am kind of discovering that Legend is basically the Asagi of mafia.
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Dunno who that is


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 22, 2017)

Platinum said:


> This burying of Aries .
> 
> Truly, you have blossomed beautifully as a follower of hope .


You taught me well, Darth Tyranus.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 22, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Always propping yourself up, like how you thought you were the Rock of Mafia. The smackdown SoulTaker dealt you for that
> 
> I'm not flashy at all like you and some others. Not my style. Yet there are only a select few who have made it to the top of the mountain as both a player and host. I'm in that elite group
> 
> I'm more like the Qui-Gon of Mafia. Developed some never before seen techniques, handled his business but doesn't get proper recognition due to being a bit boring.



My longetivity in this community speaks for itself, don't need to prop myself any further, you guys already know where I stand.

Your chewbacca mate, your not as well known as a host as you think you are and your contributions as a player are almost non existent until last moments of the phase where you multi quote your way into something. Being boring is the least of your concerns


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2017)

Legend said:


> With Order there is no Hope, no Love, no Faith



With order there is: no one over, no one caring, no one purchasing the ppv on the MafiaMafiaE Network for 9.99.



> Dunno who that is



Asagi is a side character who shows up in most NIS games. She was going to be the lead character in a game that got canceled, so now she tries to become the main character of other games, and is always slapped down by the actual people who matter. So, hopefully now you can see the parallels .



WolfPrinceKouga said:


> You taught me well, Darth Tyranus.



It is time we start the golden age of hope. Rage is dying, Order isn't over, and Troll has never been so listless. We will take the power back.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 22, 2017)

@White Wolf you are the superior wolf, at console wars we crush hope one and for all. Legend your free to sit out this one


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2017)

Aries is showing weakness. 

His facade is crumbling. 

He knows his era is a sham, and that I have come to bring quality hosting back to you... the people.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm ready

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 22, 2017)

you abandoned hope, and so did your proteges after you. My era is going on because of people like you plat. You promised them the world but couldn't deliver on it, so you left and decided to put the burden on someone else. They couldn't hack it either, instead they became jaded like most people who follow your path.

Its time plat... Embrace the troll in you... I know you feel that temptation... Like all hosts do... It won't hurt you... Just troll... Let it all out... Show the players true Joy... Anger...Hope...


----------



## Tiger (Sep 22, 2017)

What a load of crap. I yearn for Nicki Minaj gifs.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> you abandoned hope, and so did your proteges after you. My era is going on because of people like you plat. You promised them the world but couldn't deliver on it, so you left and decided to put the burden on someone else. They couldn't hack it either, instead they became jaded like most people who follow your path.
> 
> Its time plat... Embrace the troll in you... I know you feel that temptation... Like all hosts do... It won't hurt you... Just troll... Let it all out... Show the players true Joy... Anger...Hope...



You do not realize that you are regarded as a modern day Caligula Aries. Your 'era' is nothing but psychosis that people pretend to be amused by. "Oh look at that Aries, he's so random. He made a horse consul didn't you hear!?" You are the troll emperor who has no clothes. 

This madness... this role madness, it has to end. It will end.

Lovecraft mafia will light the way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2017)

Law said:


> What a load of crap. I yearn for Nicki Minaj gifs.



Get your own house in order first Law. Look at order, it is a laughingstock.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 22, 2017)

Law said:


> What a load of crap. I yearn for Nicki Minaj gifs.



_yass gurl you finally recognize the queeen hollla @ me 
_​

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2017)

Also, @Law, I would appreciate your feedback on that idea I sent you on Wednesday .


----------



## Magic (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> My longetivity in this community speaks for itself, don't need to prop myself any further, you guys already know where I stand.
> 
> Your chewbacca mate, your not as well known as a host as you think you are and your contributions as a player are almost non existent until last moments of the phase where you multi quote your way into something. Being boring is the least of your concerns


Not well known as a host relative to who? Yourself? I dont throw together games on the drop of a dime but hosting the communities equivalent of Wrestlemania three years in a row is nothing to scoff at. I took Favorites to the next level on my first try, in my first year in the community. Continued to evolve it throughout my run. 

You can dislike my style of playing. You don't have much room to judge, being a non-factor as a player in general. I get results and am taken out in fear of my scumhunting prowess. I am very effective in real time, as can be seen throughout my entire mafia history really. WPKO is only a D1, sometimes D2 thing that haters like to think is my only strength. I wrecked the mafia in the League of Legends game on D1 in real time and could do that in more games given the motivation.

Maybe you're mad that I didn't put effprt into your troll games. I won't be a page in someone elses fanfiction, sorry not sorry.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 22, 2017)

@Law how about Kiba gifs?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 22, 2017)

Wow love this track, probably going to buy this album.


----------



## Magic (Sep 22, 2017)

Why are you guys fighting.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 22, 2017)

Free at last and it feels so good

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 22, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Why are you guys fighting.


This isn't fighting Rem, this is cock measuring.

Hero and me during Favorites III was fighting. What took place after TAMNI was fighting. The drama in the Warcraft gaming was fighting. This is your average interaction when it involves myself, Legend, Platinum and Aries.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> This isn't fighting Rem, this is cock measuring.
> 
> Hero and me during Favorites III was fighting. What took place after TAMNI was fighting. The drama in the Warcraft gaming was fighting. This is your average interaction when it involves myself, Legend, Platinum and Aries.



Pretty much.

Legend is kind of working himself into a shoot though .


----------



## Legend (Sep 22, 2017)

@Law As the True Next Leader of the Mafia Community. I say we need a new convo.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 22, 2017)

Drama is generally healthy for communities that can handle it though, when it happens organically. The KC had its fair share of drama and was better for it.


----------



## Legend (Sep 22, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Legend is kind of working himself into a shoot though .


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 22, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Legend is kind of working himself into a shoot though .


He is so far behind the rest of us, he is in desperation mode trying to make up for lost time.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2017)

So, I am currently going back to look at some of my old games. Does anyone know a way i can see more than like 7 threads? 

Also, 'member when we awarded mvps to people ?


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 22, 2017)

Platinum said:


> So, I am currently going back to look at some of my old games. Does anyone know a way i can see more than like 7 threads?
> 
> Also, 'member when we awarded mvps to people ?


The forum's pretty retarded with old threads cos of xenforo switch, I'd recommend just going to last page of mafia section and go from there, it goes pretty fast if you're looking at a specific UN.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 22, 2017)

Platinum said:


> So, I am currently going back to look at some of my old games. Does anyone know a way i can see more than like 7 threads?


Elaborate. Do you mean how you can see your old created threads? Pretty sure anything before the upgrade won't show up and that can't be changed.



> Also, 'member when we awarded mvps to people ?


I 'member. I 'member getting robbed out of one by DDL in his OotS game because I didn't optimally use my role, even though I caught out five out of the six mafia in my first post of that game, hunted the Godfather @Legend  the entire next phase and argued my ass off to stop one of the dumbest mislynches I have ever seen. Aries and Baroxio had some dumb agreement that Aries pushed to be honoured over actually lynching scum.

People should just learn to listen to their betters


----------



## Stelios (Sep 22, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Get your own house in order first Law. Look at order, it is a laughingstock.



This place hasn't seen drama for a year now iirc. And that between me and Nitty was hardly any real drama. Your return has upset the balance. I blame you


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Elaborate. Do you mean how you can see your old created threads? Pretty sure anything before the upgrade won't show up and that can't be changed.



That's annoying. I can only see two games. Oh well.



> I 'member. I 'member getting robbed out of one by DDL in his OotS game because I didn't optimally use my role, even though I caught out five out of the six mafia in my first post of that game, hunted the Godfather @Legend  the entire next phase and argued my ass off to stop one of the dumbest mislynches I have ever seen. Aries and Baroxio had some dumb agreement that Aries pushed to be honoured over actually lynching scum.
> 
> People sometimes should just realize that they should listen to their betters



Good times, good times. I was just reading one of my games and Amrun was excited because she won her first mvp, and then I remembered they were a thing once. 

I probably wasn't around when they stopped being a thing, but it is kind of interesting in a historian sort of sense.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2017)

Stelios said:


> This place hasn't seen drama for a year now iirc. And that between me and Nitty was hardly any real drama. Your return has upset the balance. I blame you



I am a firebrand, what can I say ?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 22, 2017)

Platinum said:


> That's annoying. I can only see two games. Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They mattered less once prizes were gone, then after that when the competition went down once a lot of the vets left. 

I played a few games with Amrun. Only one I remember was her winning Street Fighter as a jester D1.


----------



## Legend (Sep 22, 2017)

My game will bring back the MVP


----------



## Stelios (Sep 22, 2017)

Superman said:


> Stelios how can you still be this stupid? I can not wait to hear the tales of your son kicking your ass and ordering you around.



I say to my son a story every night before I tuck him to bed. Want me to tuck you too Superman?


----------



## Magic (Sep 22, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> This isn't fighting Rem, this is cock measuring.
> 
> Hero and me during Favorites III was fighting. What took place after TAMNI was fighting. The drama in the Warcraft gaming was fighting. This is your average interaction when it involves myself, Legend, Platinum and Aries.


Okay...just he was getting kinda mean spirited there, but if you're okay with it.


This reminds me of middle school,
a little of eighth grade high school too.
and usually this type of shit ended in a small fist fight.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 22, 2017)

How is that a normal interaction between you guys


----------



## Stelios (Sep 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> How is that a normal interaction between you guys



I'm telling you Platinum tagging them and have them post here at the same time creates this. Lynch Platinum 100% scum


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 22, 2017)

*[Vote Lynch Platinum]*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 22, 2017)

Woo it's here :huur

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 22, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Woo it's here :huur


Nice  
Pokemon? 
Metroid? 
Donald Duck's Goin' Quackers? 
*forgets everything else he played ever*

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 22, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Wow love this track, probably going to buy this album.




I thought it was kind of a boring album for their standards actually
tho that was definitely the best track yeah iirc (or at least top 2)


kinda disappointed because Like Clockwork (their previous album) is possibly my favourite thing they've ever made


----------



## Stelios (Sep 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Nice
> Pokemon?
> Metroid?
> Donald Duck's Goin' Quackers?
> *forgets everything else he played ever*



This is a customized version from China it has 66 games already. Super Mario Land , contra, duck Tales, Tetris etc


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 22, 2017)

Stelios said:


> This is a customized version from China it has 66 games already. Super Mario Land , contra, duck Tales, Tetris etc


owh  

I remember playing some mario games on it but dun remember which ones. Didn't even use GB color for more than a few years before getting an advance one and then playing the fuck out of it  

Plus had a gamecube so would play pokemon Colosseum for like.... an absurd amount of time

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> How is that a normal interaction between you guys


Legend and I have been sniping at each other for years. He believes that he is my rival. The only thing he might be a match for me in is the size of his ego.

Aries and I are near total opposites as posters, players and hosts, which along with some other things has bred hostility. @RemChu  might think Aries was getting mean spirited but I have said worse things than that to Aries, in public and in private.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 22, 2017)

Platinum said:


> So, I am currently going back to look at some of my old games. Does anyone know a way i can see more than like 7 threads?
> 
> Also, 'member when we awarded mvps to people ?



If you're looking for a specific game, I might be able to help. 
I have links to a fair amount of games from the early years.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 22, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I'm telling you Platinum tagging them and have them post here at the same time creates this. Lynch Platinum 100% scum


Platinun was trying to move in on my whipping boy, so I had to come in to remind Legend who he hates the most around these parts

@Aries and I were always destined to face off, he is the Troll to my Hope and therefore must be purged from this section. @Platinum came back though so I'll let the old men fight.

The disciples of Aries are weak. @Hachibi and @White Wolf can't stand up to the alpha wolf

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 22, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Platinun was trying to move in on my whipping boy, so I had to come in to remind Legend who he hates the most around these parts
> 
> @Aries and I were always destined to face off, he is the Troll to my Hope and therefore must be purged from this section. @Platinum came back though so I'll let the old men fight.
> 
> The disciples of Aries are weak. @Hachibi and @White Wolf can't stand up to the alpha wolf


You're so beta you piss orange juice

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 22, 2017)

@Mr. Waffles  Thanks  

I knew you would do that so I added +1

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @Mr. Waffles  Thanks
> 
> I knew you would do that so I added +1



Damnit.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 22, 2017)

WPK is the leader of the pack, move over Wolfie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 22, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Damnit.






SinRaven said:


> WPK is the leader of the pack, move over Wolfie.


He couldn't lead the pride parade with a map of egypt at his side

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 22, 2017)

Law said:


> What a load of crap. I yearn for Nicki Minaj gifs.







Platinum said:


> So, I am currently going back to look at some of my old games. Does anyone know a way i can see more than like 7 threads?
> 
> Also, 'member when we awarded mvps to people ?



I think I did in the vanilla game I hosted here 

But trust me when I say MVPs will make a big comeback soon. 

I value the award most of course as the player with the most MVP awards in this section.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 22, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> I value the award most of course as the player with the most MVP awards in this section



Which you clearly will never allow us to forget.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 22, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Which you clearly will never allow us to forget.



Also don't forget i innovated the Favorites concept on NF


----------



## Aries (Sep 22, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Okay...just he was getting kinda mean spirited there, but if you're okay with it.
> 
> 
> This reminds me of middle school,
> ...



  as shocking as this may sound I actually am not hostile towards anyone on this board. I don't hold grudges against people, I have been friends with people who hated my guts and people who bullied or harassed me before. I don't have it in me to truly dislike anyone. Though same can't be said for some people towards me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 22, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Also don't forget i innovated the Favorites concept on NF



How could I forget.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 22, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Legend and I have been sniping at each other for years. He believes that he is my rival. The only thing he might be a match for me in is the size of his ego.
> 
> Aries and I are near total opposites as posters, players and hosts, which along with some other things has bred hostility. @RemChu  might think Aries was getting mean spirited but I have said worse things than that to Aries, in public and in private.



Oh I didn't mind the Legend part, Legend vs Platinum was quite funny, heh

It wasn't only RemChu who thought it was getting mean spirited. Why would you be so mean to someone because of a game anyways, taking it to private is for me kind of crossing a line too


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 22, 2017)

I didn't think it was mean spirited at all


----------



## Tiger (Sep 22, 2017)

Come up with better convo titles.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 22, 2017)

I had a good one the other day didn't I.


----------



## Didi (Sep 22, 2017)

Post-FaVIIorites Law-less Wasteland (featuring bunny and nicky minaj)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 22, 2017)

How about something simple 

Disc/Con: The Void

Disc/Con: See you next thread


----------



## Shizune (Sep 22, 2017)

Now why is Aries coming for legend WPK? Someone else better get her together 'cause I'ma hurt her feelings


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 22, 2017)

Are people still in the mood for vanilla?

Would like to host a 10-13 player game


----------



## Didi (Sep 22, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> How about something simple
> 
> Disc/Con: The Void
> 
> Disc/Con: See you next thread




Do both, threadban Supes from the latter and threadban everyone else from the void

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 22, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Are people still in the mood for vanilla?
> 
> Would like to host a 10-13 player game


Go for it, warms them up for Wolf Madness

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 22, 2017)

Didi said:


> Do both, threadban Supes from the latter and threadban everyone else from the void



Have a funny.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 22, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Are people still in the mood for vanilla?
> 
> Would like to host a 10-13 player game



Yes sis, pls


----------



## Shiny (Sep 22, 2017)

Ill surpass all of you as a player and as a host, enjoy your "importance" as much as you can ningens

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 22, 2017)

If anyone by some chance hasn't played but wants to play the original Outlast, you can get it for free on humblebundle today an tomorrow.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 22, 2017)

Stay safe.


----------



## Aries (Sep 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Oh I didn't mind the Legend part, Legend vs Platinum was quite funny, heh
> 
> It wasn't only RemChu who thought it was getting mean spirited. Why would you be so mean to someone because of a game anyways, taking it to private is for me kind of crossing a line too



You can't reason with a hope furry my most loyal nakama. To understand CheWPaKa you must speak to him in his language. let me translate what you just said in his native language

*Wookie Translation:* huuguughghg huurh aarrragghuuhw huuguughghg aaahnruh uuh uughguughhhghghghhhgh huuguughghg uughguughhhghghghhhgh aaaaahnr wuuh aguhwwgggghhh aaaaahnr aarrragghuuhw uughguughhhghghghhhgh raaaaaahhgh uggguh awwgggghhh hnnnhrrhhh raaaaaahhgh wrrhw huurh raaaaaahhgh uugggh uughguughhhghghghhhgh raaaaaahhgh raaaaaahhgh huurh aaaaahnr uughghhhgh wrrhwrwwhw

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> /Con: The Void





Didi said:


> Do both, threadban Supes from the latter and threadban everyone else from the void




Nope nope. Use one of these and I will not post here. I am still mini tilted at not playing that game multiple times, fuck you CR. In the game but lol not really.

Fucking Santi
Fucking Legend
Fucking whomever was funny Valentine


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 22, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Also don't forget i innovated the Favorites concept on NF


Thank you, for laying the groundwork to my dynasty



Aries said:


> as shocking as this may sound I actually am not hostile towards anyone on this board. I don't hold grudges against people, I have been friends with people who hated my guts and people who bullied or harassed me before. I don't have it in me to truly dislike anyone. Though same can't be said for some people towards me


I dislike aspects of you and love others. You're the Mafia sections Nicki Minaj for me, a mixed bag.



Underworld Broker said:


> Oh I didn't mind the Legend part, Legend vs Platinum was quite funny, heh
> 
> It wasn't only RemChu who thought it was getting mean spirited. Why would you be so mean to someone because of a game anyways, taking it to private is for me kind of crossing a line too


Throwing shit at each other is how we bond UB.

I don't mean like sending Aries some mean spirited PM. More in Conversations that already existed.



Nitty Scott said:


> Now why is Aries coming for legend WPK? Someone else better get her together 'cause I'ma hurt her feelings


I don't need your help to drag this fool, sis. Love ya though



Shiny said:


> Ill surpass all of you as a player and as a host, enjoy your "importance" as much as you can ningens


Your first mission is to destroy Hachibi.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shiny (Sep 22, 2017)

I can't believe i abandoned you guys...i love you all

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 22, 2017)

Shiny said:


> I can't believe i abandoned you guys...i love you all



Have a friendly.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm trying to convince someone to join NF for mafia but this person knows NFs reputation and is worried of the toxic nature of some posters  
Mafia I find as a community is generally the best and least toxic but can't say there aren't some toxic moments so... eh... I've no idea how to advance

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'm trying to convince someone to join NF for mafia but this person knows NFs reputation and is worried of the toxic nature of some posters
> Mafia I find as a community is generally the best and least toxic but can't say there aren't some toxic moments so... eh... I've no idea how to advance



Girl if they're that sensitive to "toxicity" (I hate Riot for popularizing this buzzword) NF mafia is not the place


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 22, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Girl if they're that sensitive to "toxicity" (I hate Riot for popularizing this buzzword) NF mafia is not the place


Maybe that is the inevitable truth.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 22, 2017)

Things that happen in every mafia game here:

- An oldfag gets angry about being lynched early, flames the less contributive players
- A player gets angry about something and flames the host
- Someone gets flamed for their meta/ playstyle
- Someone gets accused of being so useless, they would be better off dead even as town
- Scum flames their teammates
- Someone threatens to quit the game

I could go on


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'm trying to convince someone to join NF for mafia but this person knows NFs reputation and is worried of the toxic nature of some posters
> Mafia I find as a community is generally the best and least toxic but can't say there aren't some toxic moments so... eh... I've no idea how to advance



>this person 

Yep they're female and I'm not even sexist for assuming so


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 22, 2017)

Also people who complain or have issues with people's attitudes or mentalities in mafia games (barring extreme fringe cases/players) should not be playing mafia.

If you get SHOOK because I call you an idiot then you are mentally weak and should not be playing a game so psychologically intensive

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 22, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> >this person
> 
> Yep they're female and I'm not even sexist for assuming so

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 22, 2017)

It's cool, cuz we all know Waddo's the true idiot.

You shook, bro?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 22, 2017)

Objectively I know we should treat each other with respect

Instinctively I agree with Manny, I'm here to see people drag each other

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2017)

Shiny said:


> I can't believe i abandoned you guys...i love you all





WADsworth the Wise said:


> Have a friendly.



 I am not wad....I will not give you a friendly. You have admitted to abandoning us. You can shine in hell!


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'm trying to convince someone to join NF for mafia but this person knows NFs reputation and is worried of the toxic nature of some posters
> Mafia I find as a community is generally the best and least toxic but can't say there aren't some toxic moments so... eh... I've no idea how to advance


Make sure they play a game without rion/ me and cubey.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 22, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Make sure they play a game without rion/ me and cubey.


Aye that was a thought I had

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 22, 2017)

Law said:


> It's cool, cuz we all know Waddo's the true idiot.
> 
> You shook, bro?



I am actually an idiot and it's because im so self-aware about it that people find me charming/like me.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> If you're looking for a specific game, I might be able to help.
> I have links to a fair amount of games from the early years.



Any of my old games you have would be great.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 22, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> I am actually an idiot and it's because im so self-aware about it that people find me charming/like me.


I mean... that's surprisingly accurate  

plus you're tubby

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I mean... that's surprisingly accurate
> 
> plus you're tubby



Have a ningen.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 22, 2017)

Don't worry, myself and Pou shall lead the new generation to exalted heights.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Sep 22, 2017)

Superman said:


> I am not wad....I will not give you a friendly. You have admitted to abandoning us. You can shine in hell!



Vasto


----------



## Stelios (Sep 22, 2017)

DID WAD JUST ASSUMED GENDER?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## poutanko (Sep 22, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Don't worry, myself and Pou shall lead the new generation to exalted heights.


...I'm not that optimistic

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 22, 2017)

poutanko said:


> ...I'm not that optimistic


The task needs not optimism, for it is surely within grasp.

You ever gonna host?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I'm telling you Platinum tagging them and have them post here at the same time creates this. Lynch Platinum 100% scum



You know you love it. This is why the people were clamoring for my return. I have reinvigorated the fire inside of many of these old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). That is the power of hope.



Underworld Broker said:


> *[Vote Lynch Platinum]*



I forgive all transgressions against me, as hope does, but do not betray me again. I see much potential for you under my banner.



WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Platinun was trying to move in on my whipping boy, so I had to come in to remind Legend who he hates the most around these parts
> 
> @Aries and I were always destined to face off, he is the Troll to my Hope and therefore must be purged from this section. @Platinum came back though so I'll let the old men fight.
> 
> The disciples of Aries are weak. @Hachibi and @White Wolf can't stand up to the alpha wolf



Your instinctual hatred of troll is one of your greatest assets. This is why you are my worthy successor.

Aries' weakness has always been the fact that he could not create a worthy successor to his legacy. Hachibi, the meek twink of mafia, actually apologized for his trolling . He failed his test.

Same reason vasto is so weak too imo. He denies his successor Rion, and does not abide by the rule of two. 



WADsworth the Wise said:


> I value the award most of course as the player with the most MVP awards in this section.



Do you still have the list of winners? I think I won 2-3 of them?



Law said:


> Come up with better convo titles.



Troll Wars 4: An Old Hope featuring Dante from the Devil May Cry Series & Knuckles



White Wolf said:


> I'm trying to convince someone to join NF for mafia but this person knows NFs reputation and is worried of the toxic nature of some posters
> Mafia I find as a community is generally the best and least toxic but can't say there aren't some toxic moments so... eh... I've no idea how to advance



I actually find this community to be remarkably mature. All the drama that actually did happen was resolved relatively amicably.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Don't worry, myself and Pou shall lead the new generation to exalted heights.



.....

I believe in Pou at least

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 22, 2017)

Platinum said:


> .....
> 
> I believe in Pou at least


pou had a mental breakdown after just 2-3 aries games in a row


your hope is lost

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 22, 2017)

Platinum said:


> .....
> 
> I believe in Pou at least


You hath missed a large chunk of my games.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 22, 2017)

Get your filthy hope hands away from my padawans plat.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 22, 2017)

Who has a birthday coming up?


----------



## Aries (Sep 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> pou had a mental breakdown after just 2-3 aries games in a row
> 
> 
> your hope is lost



She needs a 4th one to balance her out. That's how it starts... The Fever...The rage.. That turns good players... Into seeing the funny side

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 22, 2017)

Law said:


> Who has a birthday coming up?


October 10th


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> pou had a mental breakdown after just 2-3 aries games in a row
> 
> 
> your hope is lost



Pou's hatred of Aries is a tremendous asset to me, as long as it does not go over the line. 

Help me end his role madness Pou 



Dr. White said:


> You hath missed a large chunk of my games.



I do not disbelieve in you my child. I am sure you will prove yourself to me in time.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> Get your filthy hope hands away from my padawans plat.



No one wants your boytoy Hachibi Aries .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 22, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Pou's hatred of Aries is a tremendous asset to me, as long as it does not go over the line.
> 
> Help me end his role madness Pou
> 
> ...


I shall lend you my staff in order to take down Aries.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Vasto







poutanko said:


> ...I'm not that optimistic



 Especially with that butt face avy.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 22, 2017)

Superman said:


> Especially with that butt face avy.


That's too cute for you

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 22, 2017)

Wait am I the newest player here? Has anyone been playing for less than a year and a couple months?


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 22, 2017)

@poutanko but who got mvp in ratchet's themed vanilla

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 22, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Your instinctual hatred of troll is one of your greatest assets. This is why you are my worthy successor.
> 
> Aries' weakness has always been the fact that he could not create a worthy successor to his legacy. Hachibi, the meek twink of mafia, actually apologized for his trolling . He failed his test.
> 
> Same reason vasto is so weak too imo. He denies his successor Rion, and does not abide by the rule of two.


I feel sorry for Vasto. He had the perfect successor in Absolute Justice but he left. SinRage became tame. Rage is weak but Love is even weaker. Nois is greatly missed and Olivia is only around sometimes.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> I shall lend you my staff in order to take down Aries.



My banner of faithful grows.

Your time is up @Aries 

Our time is now


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 22, 2017)

Crugyr became Marco's padawan in the art of

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 22, 2017)

Platinum said:


> My banner of faithful grows.
> 
> Your time is up @Aries
> 
> Our time is now


----------



## Aries (Sep 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Crugyr became Marco's padawan in the art of



Their both in a better world now. Trollhalla


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 22, 2017)

Crugyr rescue arc

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 22, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Crugyr rescue arc


Members Mafia #2018

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I feel sorry for Vasto. He had the perfect successor in Absolute Justice but he left. SinRage became tame. Rage is weak but Love is even weaker. Nois is greatly missed and Olivia is only around sometimes.



Love is too unstable of a force to use for long. Its users revel in drama, and are eventually consumed by it. Olivia only survives by minimal interactions with this section. 

And Azn kinda forever killed any chance of Love getting over tbh. She buried Love harder than Legend gets buried when he tries to run his mouth in this thread.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 22, 2017)

I can't wait for the inactifag faction to appear... Uniting us all... One day


----------



## Legend (Sep 22, 2017)

Law said:


> Who has a birthday coming up?


Oct 12


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> Their both in a better world now. Trollhalla


Stop trying to adopt Marco. He was always a representative of Hope.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> I can't wait for the inactifag faction to appear... Uniting us all... One day



I will never let them win. Ever. Even if  am the only one playing in a mafia game. In a player list of one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 22, 2017)

poutanko said:


> I think I should talk to Wolfie and Viole less. They have tainted my mind


I can taint a lot more than your mind

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## poutanko (Sep 22, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Wait am I the newest player here? Has anyone been playing for less than a year and a couple months?


----------



## Aries (Sep 22, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Stop trying to adopt Marco. He was always a representative of Hope.



His words may have spoken the words of hope but his heart always belonged to me and the TrollBeard pirates. He was a honorary member of our group.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## poutanko (Sep 22, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Stop trying to adopt Marco. He was always a representative of Hope.


Marco=hope
and he's gone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Even I don't believe myself



Believe in the hope that believes in you Pou.


> I'm afraid I'll go mad first before it happens



You can't let Aries win Pou. This is exactly what he wants.



Aries said:


> I can't wait for the inactifag faction to appear... Uniting us all... One day



"Oh no, the inactifag army is going to attack soon!"

_5 days later

"_Oh, they all got modkilled."



WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Stop trying to adopt Marco. He was always a representative of Hope.



Aries is a less subtle Big Brother who tries to overwrite history so that it was always his era. He can't stand the fact that hope has overshadowed troll since time immemorial.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 22, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Love is too unstable of a force to use for long. Its users revel in drama, and are eventually consumed by it. Olivia only survives by minimal interactions with this section.
> 
> And Azn kinda forever killed any chance of Love getting over tbh. She buried Love harder than Legend gets buried when he tries to run his mouth in this thread.


It was her love for Atlantic Storm and his love for his submitted role Simon that made the ending of Favorites III legendary. Don Patch is maybe the greatest real troll moment in mafia history, @Badalight is forever salty about it.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 22, 2017)

@Evil C.C.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 22, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> I will never let them win. Ever. Even if  am the only one playing in a mafia game. In a player list of one.



That's why we need players like you in the community wad, we can't let such a faction ever exist in this community. Day 1 lynch all inactives


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> That's why we need players like you in the community wad, we can't let such a faction ever exist in this community. Day 1 lynch all inactives


If only all the inactives had but a single neck.


----------



## poutanko (Sep 22, 2017)

@Evil C.C. is lurking, how suspicious


----------



## Legend (Sep 22, 2017)

@poutanko , you are a prime candidate for Order


----------



## Aries (Sep 22, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> If only all the inactives had but a single neck.



As long as players fight the good fight whether it be hope, troll, rage, love or flamboyant we can stop them from spread. That's something we can all agree... Purge inactives


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2017)

Legend said:


> @poutanko , you are a prime candidate for Order



Don't insult Pou like that. 

That's like saying "You are a prime candidate for a part-time cashier job at McDonalds".

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## poutanko (Sep 22, 2017)

Legend said:


> @poutanko , you are a prime candidate for Order


Delivery order for Bunny Express


----------



## Aries (Sep 22, 2017)

@poutanko you are sasuke... You are a avenger... You seek the lols like we do... Awaken the MangekTroll Sharingan. Don't let Platinum Senju and his will of hope contaminate this section with his hard wood


----------



## Legend (Sep 22, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Delivery order for Bunny Express


The First Lady of Order

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> his hard wood


sounds more like me than platinum

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> @poutanko you are sasuke... You are a avenger... You seek the lols like we do... Awaken the MangekTroll Sharingan. Don't let Platinum Senju and his will of hope contaminate this section with his hard wood



You are getting desperate Aries... I can tell.

You have lost the plot, and you know it. People have turned against you after favorites, and you even have to resort to having me co-host. You are trying to leech off my goodwill in the community as a springboard back to the top. 

But this is just the beginning of your downward spiral. WPK is reawakening his true hope-self, and without a true heir, you are going to be crushed in console wars.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2017)

Legend said:


> The First Lady of Order



I regret that I only have one 'optimistic' to give.


----------



## poutanko (Sep 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> @poutanko you are sasuke... You are a avenger... You seek the lols like we do... Awaken the MangekTroll Sharingan. Don't let Platinum Senju and his will of hope contaminate this section with his hard wood


*triggered 
I like his bro more 


Legend said:


> The First Lady of Order


Too chaotic for that, should give it to other ladies here


----------



## poutanko (Sep 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> sounds more like me than platinum


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 22, 2017)

poutanko said:


>


hard wood 

ba dum tss 

get it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 22, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Legend (Sep 22, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Too chaotic for that, should give it to other ladies here


Baaaah You can change your ways


----------



## Legend (Sep 22, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


>


You need a hug old friend


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


>



Don't lie and act like you didn't miss all this when I was on my sabbatical .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 22, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Don't lie and act like you didn't miss all this when I was on my sabbatical .



Was mostly  'ing at the 'hard wood' thing.


----------



## poutanko (Sep 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> hard wood
> 
> ba dum tss
> 
> get it


Totally  


WADsworth the Wise said:


>





Legend said:


> You need a hug old friend


@Superman did more than just a hug on him

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 22, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Was mostly  'ing at the 'hard wood' thing.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Was mostly  'ing at the 'hard wood' thing.



Aries' Freudian side is starting to emerge, yes. We need hachibi to get in here quick so Aries can sate his base urges .

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> sounds more like me than platinum


Only platinum possesses the power to wield the power Hope just like Hashirama was only one to use the power of wood style. Only the power of Hope and Troll could tame the 9 Tailed Rager Vasto



poutanko said:


> *triggered
> I like his bro more



Your need for revenge is what makes you Sasuke to Underworld Brokers Itachi to White Wolf's Kakashi


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> That's too cute for you



You are being very ugly right now.



WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I feel sorry for Vasto. He had the perfect successor in Absolute Justice but he left. SinRage became tame. Rage is weak but Love is even weaker. Nois is greatly missed and Olivia is only around sometimes.



Up yours WPK, don't ever bring up AJ or whatever he called himself before he left anymore. I will rage all by myself if I have to.


poutanko said:


> Totally
> 
> 
> @Superman did more than just a hug on him



what!?!?


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 22, 2017)

Superman said:


> You are being very ugly right now.


I remember you rated my pic in the CB pic thread so you know that's a load of crap.  

Never been ugly a day in my life

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 22, 2017)

Like Tobirama I will crush the UchihaTrolls.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I remember you rated my pic in the CB pic thread so you know that's a load of crap.
> 
> Never been ugly a day in my life



....stupid sexy White Wolf...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Sep 22, 2017)

@Aries Give Sasuke to Wado-kun but switch it to Sakura when the game starts 
Let me be the ramen noodle, enjoying my day peacefully 


Superman said:


> what!?!?


You said you made WAD a man

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 22, 2017)

Superman said:


> ....stupid sexy White Wolf...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2017)

poutanko said:


> @Aries Give Sasuke to Wado-kun but switch it to Sakura when the game starts
> Let me be the ramen noodle, enjoying my day peacefully
> You said you made WAD a man



That was a joke! You knew that was a joke! Stop being a Butt face troll!

 You are better then that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Sep 22, 2017)

Superman said:


> That was a joke! You knew that was a joke! Stop being a Butt face troll!
> 
> You are better then that.


That's the funniest mafia QT I've ever read


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 22, 2017)

@poutanko Just usual evil nothing new around there 
@White Wolf

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 22, 2017)

poutanko said:


> That's the funniest mafia QT I've ever read


there was a reason I spent the effort to post it publicly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2017)

Superman said:


> That was a joke! You knew that was a joke! Stop being a Butt face troll!
> 
> You are better then that.



"It was just a prank bro! I stuck my dick there as a joke!"
It's okay Superman, I accept your beautiful love. You do not need to hide from anyone here


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2017)

Platinum said:


> "It was just a prank bro! I stuck my dick there as a joke!"
> It's okay Superman, I accept your beautiful love. You do not need to hide from anyone here



 Oh Fuck you Plat.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2017)

Superman said:


> Oh Fuck you Plat.



I don't want to make you a two-man man Vasto.

You need to choose to whom your heart belongs too first .

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 22, 2017)

poutanko said:


> @Aries Give Sasuke to Wado-kun but switch it to Sakura when the game starts
> Let me be the ramen noodle, enjoying my day peacefully


its too late Pou, your Sasuke Pouchiha now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 22, 2017)

per request

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> per request





Beautiful


----------



## Tiger (Sep 22, 2017)

You're both about a thousand years too early to be talking shit to Order.

Order was around long before CR first pretended to mod mafia games.

Order was around long before Plat needed friends so bad he hoped for some in a FC no one needed.

Order doesn't register your petty squabbles and petulant tantrums at her expense.

Order will be around long after Trolls get bored and Hope dies alone.

Order cares little for support or accolades. Order is above all except one thing. Law.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2017)

Law said:


> You're both about a thousand years too early to be talking shit to Order.
> 
> Order was around long before CR first pretended to mod mafia games.
> 
> ...



Order doesn't care about petty squabbles, but order will write a passive-aggressive screed when it is revealed to be the faction of jobbers that it really is .

You are a fake order follower Law, which means you are a half-rate follower of a half-rate faction. You are a mod that loathes to do his job. Tell me, where is the love for order in you Law?

You let me and Aries shape the narrative of mafia. You let entropy and firebrand-optimism run rampant. You secretly detest the very thing you stand for.

Also, you two are still jobbers

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 22, 2017)

*Fools.
*
While Order frantically flails about in its attempt to neutralize Hope and Troll's long rivalry...Ego lurks.

And in the end, when there is only one winner...Ego will take control. 

For there is no victory without Ego.

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2017)

@Legend

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 22, 2017)

The true supreme concept is balance. Too much law leads to predictability and loss of luster. Too much hope leads to blind optimism, biting off more than one can chew, and Aries game sign ups. Too much trolling leads to salt, mistrust, and dilution of skill in the game. By bringing all 3 of these together we shall usher in a new era of mafia light and build upon both our past failures and success. If you are ready for this new age take my hand and let us become a perfect scale.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2017)

I will make mines short and sweet.

 EVERYONE RAGES! YOU ALL HAVE RAGED! RAGE IS ENTERNAL! RAGE IS LIFE! FUCK YOU!


----------



## Tiger (Sep 22, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> October 10th





Legend said:


> Oct 12



You guys should choose.



Platinum said:


> Order doesn't care about petty squabbles, but order will write a passive-aggressive screed when it is revealed to be the faction of jobbers that it really is .
> 
> You are a fake order follower Law, which means you are a half-rate follower of a half-rate faction. You are a mod that loathes to do his job. Tell me, where is the love for order in you Law?
> 
> ...



As stated, Order doesn't care. You can run things and fight amongst yourselves-- once you're gone, Order will still be here to pick up the pieces and await the next upstarts who think they have importance.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 22, 2017)

Law said:


> You guys should choose.


choose what? I missed whatever lead up post this is referring to.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 22, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> choose what? I missed whatever lead up post this is referring to.



The thread title.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 22, 2017)

Gotcha, I'd like to hear out others in case they have something particularly good.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2017)

Law said:


> You guys should choose.
> 
> 
> 
> As stated, Order doesn't care. You can run things and fight amongst yourselves-- once you're gone, Order will still be here to pick up the pieces and await the next upstarts who think they have importance.



You addressed nothing I said Law. Because, deep down, part of you knows i'm right.

Part of you knows that you no longer believe, and part of you knows that order is a jobber faction.

Hope lasted past my exit. Troll will last once Aries leaves the mortal coil, and so will Rage and even love.

When we are all gone, and Mbxx is 95 and keeping the forum alive for 3 bots and DDJ.....

No one will still have ever cared about order .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2017)

Law said:


> The thread title.



 We will think of something...beteer then that fucking Void option....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 22, 2017)

@Law 

How about Alien Rage ? Superman is an alien after all


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 22, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I forgive all transgressions against me, as hope does, but do not betray me again. I see much potential for you under my banner.



...

*[Vote Lynch Platinum]*

Sorry I had to 

Also I'm on the troll side of mafia 



Superman said:


> Especially with that butt face avy.



Since you pointed that out I can not unsee it anymore 



Aries said:


> Your need for revenge is what makes you Sasuke to Underworld Brokers Itachi to White Wolf's Kakashi



Oh yeah, itachi


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Since you pointed that out I can not unsee it anymore



 Serves you right.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> ...
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Platinum]*
> 
> ...



I am not short-sighted like the troll variety; I see far ahead. You will grow out of this phase like all edgelord trolls, and then I will welcome you into my home .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 22, 2017)

@Law Mafia Convo #1 : New Mafia Order

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Shiny (Sep 22, 2017)

Mafia Convo #1: Shiny's comeback

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2017)

Legend said:


> @Law Mafia Convo #1 : New Mafia Order



Don't make me re-post the photoshop or the gif

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 22, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Don't make me re-post the photoshop or the gif


Deal with it


----------



## Tiger (Sep 22, 2017)

Legend said:


> @Law Mafia Convo #1 : New Mafia Order



*accidentally makes it New Mafia Organization*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 22, 2017)

Superman said:


> Serves you right.



... fight me 



Platinum said:


> I am not short-sighted like the troll variety; I see far ahead. You will grow out of this phase like all edgelord trolls, and then I will welcome you into my home .



I call it more of a lifestyle than just a phase in my mafia-life, i also have to enjoy hosting a few bastard games too before I call it a day, hehe. Maybe you'll give up on hope and join the dark troll side of mafia,  I'll welcome you then into my home

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Shiny (Sep 22, 2017)

what happened to noisu?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2017)

Legend said:


> Deal with it







Underworld Broker said:


> ... fight me
> 
> 
> 
> I call it more of a lifestyle than just a phase in my mafia-life, i also have to enjoy hosting a few bastard games too before I call it a day, hehe. Maybe you'll give up on hope and join the dark troll side of mafia,  I'll welcome you then into my home



Ah, you sweet, summer child of mafia...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 22, 2017)

Just noticed your usertitle, Broki.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 22, 2017)

Disc/Con: Superman in the Void - The movie 

People are gonna wonder what this movie is and check out this thread and we'll be like "it's that new Superman movie, how have you not heard of it yet??"

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 22, 2017)

Didi said:


> I thought it was kind of a boring album for their standards actually
> tho that was definitely the best track yeah iirc (or at least top 2)
> 
> 
> kinda disappointed because Like Clockwork (their previous album) is possibly my favourite thing they've ever made


Not big into them yet, I'll check out _Like Clockwork_. 

But this tune, ahhhhh hits the right note, beautiful lyrics. I was kinda expecting more from an album called villains, but this album is great to put on while just doing work or walking about downtown. 

Good tunes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 22, 2017)

Law said:


> *accidentally makes it New Mafia Organization*


Dont do iiiit

Sooo can you make it?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 22, 2017)

@Dr. White 

What do you think of 'New Mafia Order' as late Sept/October title?

Have better in mind?


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 22, 2017)

Law said:


> @Dr. White
> 
> What do you think of 'New Mafia Order' as late Sept/October title?
> 
> Have better in mind?


I don't think its bad, and wouldn't mind it. The only thing I had in mind in the 2 minutes I thought about it was gonna be a play on star wars movie titles like "Mafia Convo 1: A New Hope", "Mafia Convo 2: The Troll Troupe Strikes Back" "Mafia Convo 3: Return of The Jobbers", etc.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Ningen 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 22, 2017)

Law said:


> Just noticed your usertitle, Broki.



It did sound sweet, I had to use it, hehe

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 22, 2017)

Legend said:


> @Law Mafia Convo #1 : New Mafia Order





Dr. White said:


> I don't think its bad, and wouldn't mind it. The only thing I had in mind in the 2 minutes I thought about it was gonna be a play on star wars movie titles like "Mafia Convo 1: A New Hope", "Mafia Convo 2: The Troll Troupe Strikes Back" "Mafia Convo 3: Return of The Jobbers", etc.



Combine forces and I'll change it tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Aries (Sep 22, 2017)

When ever vasto is in the void we should all go "Wheeeerrreeeeee's Vasto?"

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 22, 2017)

Law said:


> Combine forces and I'll change it tonight or tomorrow.


Hmmmm


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 22, 2017)

What sayeth the people?


----------



## Legend (Sep 22, 2017)

Fuck the people, except those who follow the laws of order


----------



## Magic (Sep 22, 2017)

Disc/con: Manners maketh Man


----------



## Legend (Sep 22, 2017)

Kingman 2 isn't as good as the first apparently

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 22, 2017)

Disc/con: Subterfuge sustains Scum

Disc/con: Mafia maketh murder


----------



## Legend (Sep 22, 2017)

Mafia Convo #1: Gang Warfare


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 22, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Disc/con: Subterfuge sustains Scum
> 
> Disc/con: Mafia maketh murder



Disco/con: Memes maketh mafia


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Disc/Con: Superman in the Void - The movie
> 
> People are gonna wonder what this movie is and check out this thread and we'll be like "it's that new Superman movie, how have you not heard of it yet??"



Then if they ask where they can see it we link them to the nearest mafia sign up thread.

Brilliant!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 22, 2017)

Disc/con: CR games survivor association


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 22, 2017)

Disc/con: See you next day phase!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 22, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Disc/con: CR games survivor association


Post Favs 7 Syndrome


----------



## Magic (Sep 22, 2017)

Disc/con: Madness maketh Mafia

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 22, 2017)

Role Madness maketh Mafia

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 22, 2017)

Roles is a R.


----------



## Legend (Sep 22, 2017)

All shit ideas

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 22, 2017)

Already did twice

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 22, 2017)

Disc/con: We all waffles down


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 22, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Any of my old games you have would be great.



Do you mean ones you've hosted, played, or both ? 
Also, names would be helpful. 



RemChu said:


> Disc/con: We all waffles down



>.>


----------



## Magic (Sep 22, 2017)

WE ALL WAFFLES DOWN!


----------



## Magic (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Jeroen (Sep 22, 2017)

>.>


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2017)

ROLES R' US!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 22, 2017)

Superman said:


> ROLES R' US!


LOL


----------



## Magic (Sep 22, 2017)

Superman said:


> ROLES R' US!


They filed for bankruptcy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2017)

RemChu said:


> They filed for bankruptcy.



 Which is why we need to preserve them in memory....Cloverfield....


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Do you mean ones you've hosted, played, or both ?
> Also, names would be helpful.



Hosted.

See, the fun part is, I don't really remember most the games I hosted . If you can't find any, then I still appreciate the offer, but if you do, its appreciated.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 22, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Hosted.
> 
> See, the fun part is, I don't really remember most the games I hosted . If you can't find any, then I still appreciate the offer, but if you do, its appreciated.



I'm pretty sure I have the link to the "first" OBD game you hosted, but have to actually check to see if I have any more.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 22, 2017)

Guess I had more. 
Good ol' me.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2017)

So, hey! I also found The Platinum Cup game thread.... I sorta, almost remember that. Hard to believe its been 6 years since then .

Would anyone be interested in playing a return of the Platinum Cup... maybe down the line at the end of the year?


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 22, 2017)

Platinum said:


> So, hey! I also found The Platinum Cup game thread.... I sorta, almost remember that. Hard to believe its been 6 years since then .
> 
> Would anyone be interested in playing a return of the Platinum Cup... maybe down the line at the end of the year?


what was it? like theme wise?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> what was it? like theme wise?



So the Platinum Cup was a thing I ran for the FC back in the day. Basically, I placed everyone in divisions and we played a series of 5 man generic games (1 scum, 4 town). The winners of each division would go on to the next round, and the losers would go to a purgatory division where they could play another game to get back in.

This was also peppered in by writeups where I would write bullshit mafia mythology and gaiden posts....so I would write backstory posts about certain players.

I think I got to like round 10 or something until Laix inactifagged and killed my interest in continuing (awful move on my part... I think, I really don't remember much about hosting it tbh.) But, this time, I could give it the conclusion it deserves .


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 22, 2017)

Platinum said:


> So the Platinum Cup was a thing I ran for the FC back in the day. Basically, I placed everyone in divisions and we played a series of 5 man generic games (1 scum, 4 town). The winners of each division would go on to the next round, and the losers would go to a purgatory division where they could play another game to get back in.
> 
> This was also peppered in by writeups where I would write bullshit mafia mythology and gaiden posts....so I would write backstory posts about certain players.
> 
> I think I got to like round 10 or something until Laix inactifagged and killed my interest in continuing (awful move on my part... I think, I really don't remember much about hosting it tbh.) But, this time, I could give it the conclusion it deserves .


sounds interesting.


----------



## Aries (Sep 22, 2017)

It was the game Vastos still salty about. During troll brackets I who was the leader of the troll bracket story ended up joining the game after vasto got rng'd killed by a bomb.


----------



## Aries (Sep 22, 2017)

Platinum said:


> So the Platinum Cup was a thing I ran for the FC back in the day. Basically, I placed everyone in divisions and we played a series of 5 man generic games (1 scum, 4 town). The winners of each division would go on to the next round, and the losers would go to a purgatory division where they could play another game to get back in.
> 
> This was also peppered in by writeups where I would write bullshit mafia mythology and gaiden posts....so I would write backstory posts about certain players.
> 
> I think I got to like round 10 or something until Laix inactifagged and killed my interest in continuing (awful move on my part... I think, I really don't remember much about hosting it tbh.) But, this time, I could give it the conclusion it deserves .



I believe I did 2 variations of that. I did Platinum cups and the marvel version. Now do the DC version


----------



## Platinum (Sep 23, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> sounds interesting.



The mafia actually won most rounds, which was really surprising. It's an interesting condensed vanilla experience I guess, since it only lasts two day phases at most.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 23, 2017)

Aries said:


> It was the game Vastos still salty about. During troll brackets I who was the leader of the troll bracket story ended up joining the game after vasto got rng'd killed by a bomb.



I remember Vasto also being salty that Azn was the hidden faction leader... vasto was mad about many things actually .


----------



## Magic (Sep 23, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I remember Vasto also being salty that Azn was the hidden faction leader... vasto was mad about many things actually .


This is a common theme here.


----------



## Legend (Sep 23, 2017)

Vasto was mad he didnt discover fire


----------



## Magic (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Sep 23, 2017)

@Dragon D. Luffy 
"- This game is a work of fan-fiction, so it and its game mechanics will not necessarily match what happened in the One Piece manga/anime."

LOL


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 23, 2017)

I remember the platinum cups....I remember how both you @Platinum and you @Aries screwed me over on purpose. That is the day I hated the rng gods.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Badalight (Sep 23, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> It was her love for Atlantic Storm and his love for his submitted role Simon that made the ending of Favorites III legendary. Don Patch is maybe the greatest real troll moment in mafia history, @Badalight is forever salty about it.



Holy shit you're alive? Hurricane didn't get ya?

But yeah, fuck Don Patch, and fuck GOS in that game. Fucking stupid.


----------



## Legend (Sep 23, 2017)

Bada where do you stand factionwise?


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 23, 2017)

Legend said:


> Bada where do you stand factionwise?


He's team balance


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 23, 2017)

Legend said:


> Bada where do you stand factionwise?



Shouldn't you at least enlighten him on what you're talking about ?


----------



## Legend (Sep 23, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> He's team balance


Hmmmmmmm


Mr. Waffles said:


> Shouldn't you at least enlighten him on what you're talking about ?


I coooooould


----------



## Didi (Sep 23, 2017)

Team Ego laughs at you all thinking you're hot shit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 23, 2017)

Didi said:


> Team Ego laughs at you all thinking you're hot shit



Have an agree.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 23, 2017)

Team Ego

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 23, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 23, 2017)

RemChu said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy
> "- This game is a work of fan-fiction, so it and its game mechanics will not necessarily match what happened in the One Piece manga/anime."
> 
> LOL



I created this rule when I hosted my Dressrosa game in OL.

Considering the site's history, I was afraid some tierfag would get mad for Brook killing Doflamingo or something like that.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 23, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I created this rule when I hosted my Dressrosa game in OL.
> 
> Considering the site's history, I was afraid some tierfag would get mad for Brook killing Doflamingo or something like that.

Reactions: Funny 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 23, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Considering the site's history, I was afraid some tierfag would get mad for Brook killing Doflamingo or something like that.





>DressRosa mafia game
should've joined NF earlier

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Badalight (Sep 23, 2017)

Legend said:


> Bada where do you stand factionwise?



Yeah ionno what you're talking about.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 23, 2017)

Didi said:


> Team Ego laughs at you all thinking you're hot shit





My ego is too big to only be in one faction


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 23, 2017)

No seriously.

Those are the kind of people who bet signatures on Luffy not beating the arc villain because some tier list said he cant. Then drop the manga when he does.

Doesnt hurt to respect OL's idiocy.

Tho in the end nobody complained.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 23, 2017)

Badalight said:


> Holy shit you're alive? Hurricane didn't get ya?
> 
> But yeah, fuck Don Patch, and fuck GOS in that game. Fucking stupid.



 More like we are surprised you are alive...


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 23, 2017)

Badalight said:


> Yeah ionno what you're talking about.



Same actually

Also I'm out of manga to read


----------



## Tiger (Sep 23, 2017)

Troll vs Hope.

The war no one knew about or cared about.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 23, 2017)

Law said:


> Troll vs Hope.
> 
> The war no one knew about or cared about.



Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Santí (Sep 23, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> And if we're being HONEST and taking our 12 year old glasses off, Oda is DEAD WRONG for how he represents queer people in his manga. He wants to be out here talking about some, Santi landed on an island of drag queens and naturally they spent years trying to rape him and that's supposed to be funny? And that's a big ass reason I dropped this trash. Y'all didn't 'cause y'all are some no standards having ass motherfuckers.
> ​





Nitty Scott said:


> Okay FIRST of motherfucking ALL, YOU do not tell ME about queer culture you backwards ass bitch. If YOU would like to know anything about queer culture, EYE will tell YOU. So next time you want to step up onto that pedestal and talk down to ME about MY own culture, you can step right the FUCK back down and have a seat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Nitty Scott @White Wolf I don't get what's going on here, why is my name coming up?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 23, 2017)

Santi said:


> @Nitty Scott @White Wolf I don't get what's going on here, why is my name coming up?


Lol, didn't even notice that. 


> Sanji

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 23, 2017)

Santi said:


> @Nitty Scott @White Wolf I don't get what's going on here, why is my name coming up?



I see you still search your name.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Santí (Sep 23, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I see you still search your name.



Going strong since 2010


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 23, 2017)

Santi said:


> Going strong since 2010


 > 

Pfffft.
Are you afraid people tarnish your "good" name behind your back ?


----------



## Santí (Sep 23, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> >
> 
> Pfffft.
> Are you afraid people tarnish your "good" name behind your back ?



That's just a bonus. I originally did it to make sure I didn't miss any replies to my posts, although now that Xenforo gives notifications I suppose I'm still doing it just out of habit 

Although the tarnishing of my good name is far more frequent now than it ever was in the past.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 23, 2017)

Santi said:


> That's just a bonus. I originally did it to make sure I didn't miss any replies to my posts, although now that Xenforo gives notifications I suppose I'm still doing it just out of habit
> 
> Although the tarnishing of my good name is far more frequent now than it ever was in the past.



Notice me, senpai!


Your name does get thrown around a lot.


----------



## Santí (Sep 23, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Notice me, senpai!
> 
> 
> Your name does get thrown around a lot.



Being popular is tough. I never asked for the fame/infamy


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 23, 2017)

Santi said:


> Being popular is tough. I never asked for the fame/infamy



You must shoulder the burden and carry on. :voli


----------



## Hero (Sep 23, 2017)

@Dragon D. Luffy My phone is acting wonky and I literally thought I posted in the convo

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Hero (Sep 23, 2017)

I know what happened. Santi quoted the posts, I followed them thinking it was in the convo, but it took me to the game


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 23, 2017)

@SinRaven you are right about activity have gone up lately. This level of actovity from Inverse 2 back in Inverse 1 would be considered a smashing success.


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 23, 2017)

Kingsman 2 was pretty good just saw it.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 23, 2017)

Omg that EVELYNN TRAILER


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 23, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Omg that EVELYNN TRAILER



yoooo that transformation shit she does 

is she gonna be like a melee leblanc


----------



## Shizune (Sep 23, 2017)

What's that I hear?

Why could that be the sound of the freelo train arriving?

I think it is!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 23, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> What's that I hear?
> 
> Why could that be the sound of the freelo train arriving?
> 
> I think it is!



in before shes insanely hard to play for some reason after the rework a la katarina and ur like

UGH THIS CHAMPION IS SO CLUNKY TO USE I JUST CANT


----------



## Shizune (Sep 23, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> in before shes insanely hard to play for some reason after the rework a la katarina and ur like
> 
> UGH THIS CHAMPION IS SO CLUNKY TO USE I JUST CANT



I don't care what y'all say, Fiora is clunky as all hell. I don't like things that force me to reposition disadvantageously.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 23, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> So I'm very sorry to everyone I had to pretend to be angry at
> 
> @Hyperion1O1 @White Wolf @WADsworth the Wise @SinRaven etc
> 
> I was never actually upset, lol



I'm legit surprised they believed it, it was so overdramatic


----------



## Shizune (Sep 23, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm legit surprised they believed it, it was so overdramatic



Sis is you new to me


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 23, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Sis is you new to me


when nitty gets the the pronoun right


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 23, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> when nitty gets the the pronoun right



he would have used that pronoun anyways


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 23, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Sis is you new to me



Yep, totally


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 23, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> he would have used that pronoun anyways


That's the joke


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 23, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> when nitty gets the the pronoun right





WADsworth the Wise said:


> he would have used that pronoun anyways



Sisters, y'all have smth against her usage of pronouns


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 23, 2017)

I can't call you sisters it feels so wrong


----------



## Platinum (Sep 23, 2017)

Law said:


> Troll vs Hope.
> 
> The war no one knew about or cared about.



And yet certain people *cough* are making up fake ass factions like balance and order because they want to get in the main event scene 



Mr. Waffles said:


> Ain't that the truth.



You care more than anyone Waffles. You can't fool me >.>

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 23, 2017)

Platinum said:


> And yet certain people *cough* are making up fake ass factions like balance and order because they want to get in the main event scene
> 
> 
> 
> You care more than anyone Waffles. You can't fool me >.>


Balance is the strongest at the end of the day

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 23, 2017)

_The Official *Naruto Mafia* Character sheet. These are all the characters in the game, so no surprises. _

/: Represents a double role
[  ]: Represents a unlockable role in the game. A certain condition must be met to unlock them
( ): Represents a one shot role that can only be used in the game for one cycle by switching original role for it. 
*Tailed Beasts*: Must be found to use them

*Shinobi Alliance*-25[2](5)
1: Naruto
2: Part 1 Naruto/(7th Hokage)
3: Sakura
4: Kakashi
5: Yamato
6: Jiraiya/
7: Tsunade
8: Choji/Ino-Mason
9: Shikamaru/Ino-Mason
10: Asuma/Kurenai
11: Hinata
12: Kiba
13: Might Guy
14: Rock Lee
15: Neji
16: Gaara
17: Kankuro
18: Temari
19: Chiyo
20: Current Raikage
21: Darui
22: Mei Terumi
23: Chojuro
24: Onoki
25: Kurotsuchi

[26]Killer B
[27] Edo Itachi
(*28-32*) Hokages



*Akatsuki*-7(1)
1: 6 Paths of Pain
2: Itachi
3: Kisame
4: Sasori
5: Deidara
6: Kakuzu-
7: Hidan-
(*8*) Konan

*Root*-3(1)[1]
1: Danzo
2: Sai
3: Torune/Fu
*(4)*Hanzo
???

*Team Taka*-4(1)
1: Sasuke
2: Suigetsu
3: Juugo/Karin
4: Part 1 Sasuke
*(5)* Reformed Orochimaru

Indies-8[1]
1: *Tobi*
2: *Zabuza/Haku*
3: *Kabuto*
4: *Orochimaru*-Mason
5: *Sound 5-*Mason
6: *Kyuubi Naruto*
7: *7 Swordsmen of Mist*
8: *Zetsu*-Mason
[9]*Madara Uchiha*-Mason

*Edo Mafia*-1[3](1)
1: Kabuto
2: Mu
3:Houzuki Gengetsu
4: Third Raikage
5: Rasa/Part 1 Gaara

*Tailed Beasts-9[1]
1-9 Tails
[10 Tails]*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 23, 2017)

do you guys have a shag song(s) lmao?


----------



## Aries (Sep 23, 2017)

I feel real good about where the Naruto game is headed. It could very well be my best game ever and most proudest achievement... And that's something I don't say often considering how much love I still have for the Yugioh, FMA, Mafia Icons, DragonBall Games I hosted


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 23, 2017)

one of my absolute favs of all time


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 23, 2017)

For muh boy @RemChu fell like you'll dig this


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 23, 2017)

What's that? Dr. White stop drunkenly posting music vids?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 23, 2017)

Platinum said:


> And yet certain people *cough* are making up fake ass factions like balance and order because they want to get in the main event scene



>Legend

This is the only way I know how to talk to wrestling fans. I also speak only the truth.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 24, 2017)

.................


----------



## Tiger (Sep 24, 2017)

Watched Wonder Woman again...jesus she's sexy.

Also, what's the verdict on the convo title?


----------



## Legend (Sep 24, 2017)

Just do it the mafia way and rng it. Im fine with either choice but no consensus was made. I prefer mine but his isnt hot garbage.


----------



## Magic (Sep 24, 2017)

Very chill, would play at my bar if I owned one. Been listening to like progressive house stuff? Like the old school style of a long edm song that builds up, with vocals and stuff. Very refreshing. 

Lots of vanilla chai black tea and edm with my work.


----------



## Magic (Sep 24, 2017)

du du du du du du


----------



## Magic (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Shizune (Sep 24, 2017)

Oh boy is listening to this at 4 am a recipe for disaster...


----------



## Magic (Sep 24, 2017)

K i'll try it :0


----------



## Shizune (Sep 24, 2017)

Ok being emotional was fun while it lasted but then I watched this and got my LIFE back


----------



## Shizune (Sep 24, 2017)

BUT CAN WE TALK ABOUT THE FACT THAT CARDI B AND NICKI MINAJ ARE BOTH RELEASING ALBUMS THIS FALL? MY WIG IT'S NOT SAFE


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 24, 2017)

Fuck that pisses me off.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 24, 2017)

Hi @White Wolf


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 24, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Hi @White Wolf



aloha

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 24, 2017)

Is this the best avatar I've ever had?

I think SO


----------



## Magic (Sep 24, 2017)

It's a little fuzzy though.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 24, 2017)

RemChu said:


> It's a little fuzzy though.



With great gifs come great sacrifices


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 24, 2017)

Law said:


> Watched Wonder Woman again...jesus she's sexy.
> 
> Also, what's the verdict on the convo title?



We are all princesses inside.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 24, 2017)

The convo title needs to be an advertisement for Nicki Minaj's 4th album out this fall

If you were REAL that is

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 24, 2017)

Or, how come Roger Waters is still touring.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 24, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> The convo title needs to be an advertisement for Nicki Minaj's 4th album out this fall
> 
> If you were REAL that is



So glad Law isn't REAL.
So glad....


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 24, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> So glad Law isn't REAL.
> So glad....



Wait my Canadian bro is not real?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 24, 2017)

Y'know beauty standards are so overrated, I will take a guy with a fat ass over a guy with a six pack any day of the week


----------



## Legend (Sep 24, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> The convo title needs to be an advertisement for Nicki Minaj's 4th album out this fall
> 
> If you were REAL that is


lol no


----------



## Shizune (Sep 24, 2017)

_Ohh, you the quee-ee, the quee-een of this HERE?
One platinum plaque?
Album flopped?
Bitch, WHERE?

Ah-hah-hahahaha...
AH!

I took two bars off just to LAUGH!
You SEE silly rabbit...
to be the queen of RAP...
ya gotta sell records!
ya gotta get PLAQUES!
_
It's no wonder Remy wrote ShETHER in response, Nicki was being disrespectful as HELL ​


----------



## Shizune (Sep 24, 2017)

@Dragon D. Luffy I'm mad you told me to check out the Cafe, they just attack anyone who doesn't flame Hillary

Some dumb whore who posts nudes on the forum for attention is blowing up my notifications with dislikes because apparently she's too stupid to actually write her thoughts out. I'm so tempted to tag her dumb ass.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 24, 2017)

>going into the cafe ever

lol


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 24, 2017)

I frequent the Cafe daily.
Don't really post there much though.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 24, 2017)

It's a _Hurts _kinda week, luckily even their new album is slowly dropping songs on YT.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 24, 2017)

Take it to PMs


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 24, 2017)

Kids these days

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 24, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Kids these days

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 24, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Kids these days



That's my line....





Whippersnappers these days.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>







Mr. Waffles said:


> That's my line....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You've been too slow

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 24, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Kids these days





Mr. Waffles said:


> That's my line....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


isn't there supposed to be something about getting off your lawn?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 24, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> isn't there supposed to be something about getting off your lawn?



Get off my lawn 

Also get finally an avy


----------



## Aries (Sep 24, 2017)

For some reason pictured the convo name was changed to Tater tots, then I woke up. I feel spiritually enlightened lately, I feel empty but its like a wierd inner peace feeling


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 24, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Get off my lawn
> 
> Also get finally an avy


It is amusing to see the lengths people go to try to get me to do so.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 24, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> It is amusing to see the lengths people go to try to get me to do so.



You have no fave character you wanna use as avy?


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Sep 24, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> At least a stripper hoe gets paid, this dumbass is offering it for free just because she needs the attention
> 
> And the SAD part is nobody is giving it to her!




Lol nudes? Tf are u on about? Plz show me the nudes ive posted here.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 24, 2017)

Normality said:


> Lol nudes? Tf are u on about? Plz show me the nudes ive posted here.


Show me too.  
For research purposes.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 24, 2017)

Here's my nudes... Satisfy your fap hunger


----------



## EJ (Sep 24, 2017)

Normality said:


> Lol nudes? Tf are u on about? Plz show me the nudes ive posted here.


 He's partly trolling.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 24, 2017)

Normality said:


> Lol nudes? Tf are u on about? Plz show me the nudes ive posted here.





Law said:


> Take it to PMs



Once again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 24, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy I'm mad you told me to check out the Cafe, they just attack anyone who doesn't flame Hillary
> 
> Some dumb whore who posts nudes on the forum for attention is blowing up my notifications with dislikes because apparently she's too stupid to actually write her thoughts out. I'm so tempted to tag her dumb ass.



I'm just saying: anything related to the Election 2016 usually ends up in flaming because it's such a sensitive topic (but we still discuss about it regardless, especially when there's news related to it).


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 24, 2017)

lol the Cafe.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 24, 2017)

So glad i only check out the mafia section


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 24, 2017)

> people hating on the cafe section

I don't know how to feel about that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 24, 2017)

@nfcnorth 

damn ur boys starting off 1-1 this season 

today should be a free win against the bengals tho


----------



## Santí (Sep 24, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I don't care what y'all say, Fiora is clunky as all hell. I don't like things that force me to reposition disadvantageously.



No she isn't, the fuck are you talking about


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 24, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> @nfcnorth
> 
> damn ur boys starting off 1-1 this season
> 
> today should be a free win against the bengals tho


 You know this is wrong as again I hate the packers but I am going to watch my actual team the vikings recorded no spoilers.



Underworld Broker said:


> You have no fave character you wanna use as avy?


more like the opposite problem


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 24, 2017)

Also the bengals are probably my favorite AFC team so I really want the bengals to win.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 24, 2017)

the bengals fukkin suck this year


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 24, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> more like the opposite problem



If you have that many faves you could just change you avy every day, problem solved


----------



## Santí (Sep 24, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> So glad i only check out the mafia section



You're missing out on all the entertainment


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 24, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> So glad i only check out the mafia section



 You don't have to post. Just be like waffles and mostly read other places. They are not as bad as wad says. Everyone knows Wad is a mad hater on everything.



Mr. Waffles said:


> > people hating on the cafe section
> 
> I don't know how to feel about that.



 Disheartened that we have so much division between sections mostly driven by false reputations?


----------



## Santí (Sep 24, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> the bengals fukkin suck this year



*This *year?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 24, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> the bengals fukkin suck this year


Still my favorite afc team



Underworld Broker said:


> If you have that many faves you could just change you avy every day, problem solved


But I am lazy though


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 24, 2017)

At least when it comes to profile pics


----------



## Santí (Sep 24, 2017)

Also fuck the NFL because they're still blackballing Kaepernick even though he's easily one of the top 50 QB's in the league and most of these teams are looking fucking disgraceful.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 24, 2017)

Santi said:


> *This *year?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 24, 2017)

Superman said:


> You don't have to post. Just be like waffles and mostly read other places. They are not as bad as wad says. Everyone knows Wad is a mad hater on everything.



Being like me... not sure if I can endorse that. 



> Disheartened that we have so much division between sections mostly driven by false reputations?



I'll go with that, sure.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 24, 2017)

Santi said:


> You're missing out on all the entertainment



Oh, viole does show funny threads every now and then if they're entertaining, not missing out that much



Superman said:


> You don't have to post. Just be like waffles and mostly read other places. They are not as bad as wad says. Everyone knows Wad is a mad hater on everything.



I have to be really bored to check out other places than the mafia section, I prefer checking out some old mafia games instead, which is btw. best entertainment for me

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 24, 2017)

Read Favorites I

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 24, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I prefer checking out some old mafia games





I like it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 24, 2017)

Also, 'Battle for Mars mafia'

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 24, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> But I am lazy though



You have to look fancy, no way ''lazy'' is a good excuse


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 24, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> You have to look fancy, no way ''lazy'' is a good excuse


I am a no avy rebel though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 24, 2017)

Lazy is always the excuse

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 24, 2017)

Still have to finish reading that one game of Laix where Nitty Scott was Barbie jester

though i think that game isn't even finished

will add Faves1 and Battle for Mars Mafia to my list, haha


----------



## Tiger (Sep 24, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> I am a no avy rebel though



I wonder how strong your conviction is.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 24, 2017)

Law said:


> I wonder how strong your conviction is.



He has my support.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 24, 2017)

HIs conviction is so strong that if a mod puts an avy for him he will remove it


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 24, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> I am a no avy rebel though



I hope Law will just give you an avy at some point, Mods should be able to do that, hehe


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 24, 2017)

Law said:


> I wonder how strong your conviction is.


i don't know I have thought about getting an avy and also been like nah. So we will see?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 24, 2017)

This nonon smiley is so great, i have to finally watch Kill la Kill

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 24, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> This nonon smiley is so great, i have to finally watch Kill la Kill



Kill me ala Kill


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 24, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I prefer checking out some old mafia games instead, which is btw. best entertainment for me



Read the Untouchables, and witness the birth of a God. 

its only like 800 posts or smth too

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 24, 2017)

Haven't even watched this anime and nonon is already my fave character



so fabulous, omg


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 24, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Haven't even watched this anime and nonon is already my fave character
> 
> 
> 
> so fabulous, omg


Her voice is shitty though, but half naked Nonon was naisu.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 24, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Read the Untouchables, and witness the birth of a God.
> 
> its only like 800 posts or smth too

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 24, 2017)

Have a useful.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 24, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Have a useful.



Have a reminder of past you. 



> What he doesn't get is that all I want is to be unique. A completely unique custom title, in whatever form, is suitable to show how much more special I am than the rest of the pack of rats that I sometimes stomp upon when I tread amongst them


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 24, 2017)

>stomping on rats

seems like a way to ruin a good meal 

@Santi


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 24, 2017)

Btw. I was checking a Naruto mafia game of Laix a few months ago and omg, it was so meme

some roles in that game were also pretty awesome like Evil Hinata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 24, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> >stomping on rats
> 
> seems like a way to ruin a good meal
> 
> @Santi



Glad to see you went where I thought you might.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 24, 2017)

Santi said:


> No she isn't, the fuck are you talking about



She is compared to the old Fiora who did twice as much damage without needing to constantly chase vitals


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 24, 2017)

Old fiora was not anywhere as close to as good as she is now against tanks


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Her voice is shitty though, but half naked Nonon was naisu.



*_checks short video on YT_*

Her voice isn't that bad imo


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 24, 2017)

LoL talk....

Oh how that brings back memories. >.>


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 24, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> LoL talk....
> 
> Oh how that brings back memories. >.>



:voli


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 24, 2017)

Kinda sad i can't use this nonon smiley on Discord anymore


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 24, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> :voli



Volibear best. :voli


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 24, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Kinda sad i can't use this nonon smiley on Discord anymore



why not just add it to whatever server ur on

additionally if ur not admin of that server become admin

or join a server where someone will add it

or go full SELLOUT, get nitro, add it to a random server, then use it EVERYWHERE

<SELLOUT


----------



## Santí (Sep 24, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Oh, viole does show funny threads every now and then if they're entertaining, not missing out that much



N-No, autism isn't entertainment. It's just sad to witness.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 24, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> why not just add it to whatever server ur on
> 
> additionally if ur not admin of that server become admin
> 
> ...



We could switch it with the nonon smiley we're using from here, but i'm pretty sure viole is too lazy to change

>become admin
i doubt i can become admin on that server, lol

i'm not that active on discord to pay money for it just to use smileys


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 24, 2017)

it's da best


----------



## Didi (Sep 24, 2017)

Read Untouchables game yeah
it's hilarious and legendary in just so many aspects

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 24, 2017)

Santi said:


> N-No, autism isn't entertainment. It's just sad to witness.



I think he showed me once a thread about ... i think it was some guy arguing with someone about fucking animals or smth and how it's not bad, lol


----------



## Legend (Sep 24, 2017)

@Law new thread incoming?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 24, 2017)

I approve of the use of my thread title .


----------



## Aries (Sep 24, 2017)

The Lurking Menace
The Dupe Wars
Revenge of the Trolls
A Old Hope
The Void Strikes Back
Return of the Rager 
Memes Unleashed


----------



## Tiger (Sep 24, 2017)

Aries said:


> The Lurking Menace
> The Dupe Wars
> Revenge of the Trolls
> A Old Hope
> ...



The Last Order


----------



## Tiger (Sep 24, 2017)

But we're doing it in the appropriate




...order.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 24, 2017)

>unleashed

but....the actual title was The Force AWAKENS


----------



## Platinum (Sep 24, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> >unleashed
> 
> but....the actual title was The Force AWAKENS



I think he was doing The Force Unleashed game title .


----------



## Aries (Sep 24, 2017)

Memes one
And
 Truth Meta Awakens


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 24, 2017)

>gets notification

what is this thread 

>checks link

Oh, new thread name


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 24, 2017)

Law said:


> But we're doing it in the appropriate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So actual movie order and not chronological?


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 24, 2017)

I like my original three better


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 24, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I think he was doing The Force Unleashed game title .




>game titles


----------



## Tiger (Sep 24, 2017)

Superman said:


> So actual movie order and not chronological?



4561237Extras9

_Obviously_.


----------



## Legend (Sep 24, 2017)

Can we get a actual new thread  as a reboot <.<, also fuck hope.

Mafia Convo #1: New Mafia Order

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 24, 2017)

The expanded universe is still canon in my eyes

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 24, 2017)

Aries said:


> The expanded universe is still canon in my eyes



Have an optimistic.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 24, 2017)

Legend said:


> Can we get a actual new thread  as a reboot <.<, also fuck hope.
> 
> Mafia Convo #1: New Mafia Order



Hmm no.

Also, @nfcnorth notice anything?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 24, 2017)

Even Law is burying Legend .

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 24, 2017)

Law said:


> Hmm no.
> 
> Also, @nfcnorth notice anything?


not yet but kind of busy watching football

speaking of which my team had an awesome game VIKINGS NOT PACKERS. 350+ yards passing from a backup.

Also Lions kind of got screwed


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 24, 2017)

Steelers played like shit today


----------



## Tiger (Sep 24, 2017)

It has something to do with your avatar, nfc


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 24, 2017)

Law said:


> It has something to do with your avatar, nfc


Yeah I figured that


----------



## Tiger (Sep 24, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Even Law is burying Legend .



There's just no reason to make a new thread.


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 24, 2017)

Is it something to do with size? @Law


----------



## Legend (Sep 24, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Even Law is burying Legend .


Nah just a answer to a question you pleb


----------



## Tiger (Sep 24, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Is it something to do with size? @Law



I dunno maybe...try and add one.


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 24, 2017)

Law said:


> I dunno maybe...try and add one.


but but that requires effort.


----------



## Legend (Sep 24, 2017)

You can do it nfc


----------



## Magic (Sep 24, 2017)

\


Nitty Scott said:


> The convo title needs to be an advertisement for Nicki Minaj's 4th album out this fall
> 
> If you were REAL that is


Saw a pic on a ad thingy of Nicki younger, she looked darker :0. How did she get so light?


----------



## Magic (Sep 24, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> but but that requires effort.


Pick something you like.

A blank square is so detached. It's like you are not here.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 24, 2017)

Remchu whet?





Those were taken this year


----------



## Magic (Sep 25, 2017)

Her as a kid compared to her now.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 25, 2017)

Remchu she's Trinidadian, not Sudanese or  Nigerian or whatever you're expecting her to look like


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 25, 2017)

RemChu said:


> \
> 
> Saw a pic on a ad thingy of Nicki younger, she looked darker :0. How did she get so light?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Legend (Sep 25, 2017)

He's not wrong. People do bleach their skin.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 25, 2017)

mfw need a scarf indoors

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 25, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Remchu she's Trinidadian, not Sudanese or  Nigerian or whatever you're expecting her to look like


 and lol? people usually don't get shades lighter.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 25, 2017)

Remchu her skin didn't get lighter and frankly I think you need to mind your own business because this is giving me racist tones


----------



## Legend (Sep 25, 2017)

Lil Kim did it, to the extreme


----------



## Tiger (Sep 25, 2017)

Actually, people _do_ get shades lighter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 25, 2017)

Law said:


> Actually, people _do_ get shades lighter.


This is also true. But Skin Bleaching and Lightening are getting more and more popular.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 25, 2017)

Legend said:


> This is also true. But Skin Bleaching and Lightening are getting more and more popular.


It's actually especially popular in Caribbean cultures too.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 25, 2017)

I wholeheartedly support the recent trend of people using the term "rolefag" more often.

Rolefags need to be exposed.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 25, 2017)

Why are we talking about Nicki Minaj 90% of the time lately. I am growing tired of it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 25, 2017)

Guess.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 25, 2017)

I don't know does it have to do with a certain f-word?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 25, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Why are we talking about Nicki Minaj 90% of the time lately. I am growing tired of it.



Less Nicki, more hope.

Gotcha.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 25, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I don't know does it have to do with a certain f-word?



More like an N-word.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 25, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Steelers played like shit today



They've played like shit since week one considering their schedule

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 25, 2017)

Legend said:


> This is also true. But Skin Bleaching and Lightening are getting more and more popular.





Dr. White said:


> It's actually especially popular in Caribbean cultures too.



I understand its prevalence-- but she doesn't appear to have done it. The relatively subtle change in her complexion is fairly easily explained by environment. Skin lightening is more radical than that.

I also have Cuban cousins who had their skin lighten a shade or two simply by moving from Cuba to Mexico and spending more time inside.

It's not magic.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 25, 2017)

Also @The Gr8 Destroyer -- the power of the mafia section's positive thoughts will help you find your wayward pup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 25, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 25, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Why are we talking about Nicki Minaj 90% of the time lately. I am growing tired of it.


​


----------



## Platinum (Sep 25, 2017)

@White Wolf 

Uratarou is getting canned and ending in a few chapters... I fucking hate japan's shit tastes man .


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 25, 2017)

Platinum said:


> @White Wolf
> 
> Uratarou is getting canned and ending in a few chapters... I fucking hate japan's shit tastes man .


Eugh, that's a shit. So big fight with necro bro and revive the girl and live happily ever after basically.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Eugh, that's a shit. So big fight with necro bro and revive the girl and live happily ever after basically.



With this author you never know, but yeah, probably.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 25, 2017)

Platinum said:


> With this author you never know, but yeah, probably.


I guess, if he/she gets pissed enough might end in a cataclysm with them all dying or something.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 25, 2017)

Order and Tits


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 25, 2017)

ass > tits


----------



## Shizune (Sep 25, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> ass > tits



Agreed

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 25, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Agreed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 25, 2017)

Better than Nicki's latest single

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 25, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> ass > tits



Ass = legs = stomach < tits < face

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 25, 2017)

<groan>

you're the worst kind of person law

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 25, 2017)

please don't ban me

We'll see.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 25, 2017)

Hmm...coming from you I'll take that as a compliment.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 25, 2017)

literally everyone values an attractive or at least not hideous face

the people who respond "face" when prompted with the ass vs. tits dichotomy literally have indented nose bridges from how much theyve pushed their glasses up it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 25, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Better than Nicki's latest single



You mean the top 10 urban hit Rake It Up by Yo Gotti ft. Nicki Minaj hear it here -


----------



## Shizune (Sep 25, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> literally everyone values an attractive or at least not hideous face
> 
> the people who respond "face" when prompted with the ass vs. tits dichotomy literally have indented nose bridges from how much theyve pushed their glasses up it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 25, 2017)

its a non-answer

its like when someone asks the sophie's choice of "if a robber broke into your home and threatened to kill your daughter or your son which would you choose" 

most people would just shake their heads silently at this scenario

but YOU

you are the kind of person who proudly puffs their chest and says the obvious

"neither...because i love them both equally"

ya

ty cpt obvious


----------



## Tiger (Sep 25, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> literally everyone values an attractive or at least not hideous face
> 
> the people who respond "face" when prompted with the ass vs. tits dichotomy literally have indented nose bridges from how much theyve pushed their glasses up it



Not true at all, actually.

Many people value tits and ass above face. I work with three of them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 25, 2017)

Face>hips(don't lie)>legs>hair>ass>breasts


Shakira's got in all in spades, a goddess on this earth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 25, 2017)

No matter what answer you give to a silly question on the internet-- some knob or edgelord is going to shit on you for it.

Hardly makes a difference to my day. I routinely have to convince the guys I work with that a pretty face is more important than a nice ass or big rack. So...meh to this conversation.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 25, 2017)

indeed


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 25, 2017)

I prefer face too.

Breasts are still a second tho.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 25, 2017)

Ass is important. That's why people take photos of them humping Nicki Minaj wax figure.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 25, 2017)

We all know that an agreeable personality is all that matters in a mate .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 25, 2017)

Quite the topic....


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 25, 2017)

I agree face is real important to me, and so is personality > ass.

But nature tells us that a .7 hip to waist ratio is the most attractive body type for child bearing. Symmetrical face for a good sign of genetics.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 25, 2017)

Gr8 found his pupster.


----------



## Magic (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm of carribean descent :0


Nitty Scott said:


> Remchu her skin didn't get lighter and frankly I think you need to mind your own business because this is giving me racist tones


Grow the fuck up.

Picture I was talking about is dis.

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 25, 2017)

Remchu that's not real a picture of her that's photoshopped wjsaklj


----------



## Magic (Sep 25, 2017)

Ah makes sense, the other pics of her she is light. 

Btw, she is pretty not trying to start shit.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 25, 2017)

If you wanna see a real EVOLUTION

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 26, 2017)

She can evolution this dick in her mouth.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 26, 2017)

@Nitty Scott 


I can get behind this song. Nicki almost keeps up with Eminem, which is impressive.


----------



## Magic (Sep 26, 2017)

Superb!


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 26, 2017)

Nice big cock > ass > tits > face > personality

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 26, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Nice big cock > ass > tits > face > personality


Sup

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 26, 2017)

I tell black woman all the time. 

I know. Once you go black you don't go back but once you go white you'd be ight.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 26, 2017)

Don't hate @Legend. I gets play and laughter from them bout it.


----------



## Magic (Sep 26, 2017)

I love royksopp

gn


----------



## Magic (Sep 26, 2017)

Edm gods :0


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 26, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Face>hips(don't lie)>legs>hair>ass>breasts
> 
> 
> Shakira's got in all in spades, a goddess on this earth.



Had to think of this video, song is really great too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 26, 2017)

S p a c e


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 26, 2017)

RemChu said:


> S p a c e


You called?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Sup


My inbox is awaiting you


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 26, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> My inbox is awaiting you

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 26, 2017)

This chick is crazy and my soul mate.


----------



## Magic (Sep 26, 2017)

Dance machine


----------



## Shizune (Sep 26, 2017)

@Nello


----------



## Shizune (Sep 26, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> @Nitty Scott
> 
> 
> I can get behind this song. Nicki almost keeps up with Eminem, which is impressive.



Omg it's so funny you posted this because I was just quoting these lyrics to Nello


----------



## Magic (Sep 26, 2017)

If I ever bump into that chick, dance battle or something, anytime, anyplace.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 26, 2017)

@WADsworth the Wise


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2017)

SNATCHER OF WEAVES


----------



## Shizune (Sep 26, 2017)

Manwalla what do you think about Eve her kit

I think she look weak but we see


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2017)

i think people are gonna play her as a tank cuz why do u need damage when u can CC, go invulnerable, and warp back

probably some kind of ap bruiser build with abyssal mask is what im guessing


----------



## Shizune (Sep 26, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> i think people are gonna play her as a tank cuz why do u need damage when u can CC, go invulnerable, and warp back
> 
> probably some kind of ap bruiser build with abyssal mask is what im guessing



Rioters are hyping up her damage so I'm guessing she can build bruiser-like while still having assassin damage. She's still short ranged so building survivability is a given.


One Rioter said that sheen and revolver rushed are popular in playtests, but fall off late game. I'm not sure if he meant in comparison to heavier AP builds or tankier builds, but I'm guessing she will either start something like Zhonyas/Abyssal/ROA if she's behind or even and Lich Bane or Protobelt if she's ahead.

Hopefully the days of one damage item into full tank are behind us.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 26, 2017)

Before a Rioter mentioned it regarding Eve, I'd never thought about rushing both a sheen and a revolver before completing either item. Is that viable right now?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Rioters are hyping up her damage so I'm guessing she can build bruiser-like while still having assassin damage. She's still short ranged so building survivability is a given.
> 
> 
> One Rioter said that sheen and revolver rushed are popular in playtests, but fall off late game. I'm not sure if he meant in comparison to heavier AP builds or tankier builds, but I'm guessing she will either start something like Zhonyas/Abyssal/ROA if she's behind or even and Lich Bane or Protobelt if she's ahead.
> ...



yeah what im seeing/hearing is that a lot of her innate damage is gonna come from the W magic damage shred so i dont think its gonna be a lot of upfront nuke/burst after mid-game where she will likely start to fall off

i can see the build path being the runic echoes into proto/lich but then last 2 items something like abyssal mask/randuins or something so u can frontline a bit, at least if she becomes competitively viable

id like zhonyas/void staff better but abyssal mask is probably gonna be a for sure thing to synergize with her W


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Before a Rioter mentioned it regarding Eve, I'd never thought about rushing both a sheen and a revolver before completing either item. Is that viable right now?



its sort of been the build path of fizz and ekko for the last year so i can see how that makes sense for eve


----------



## Shizune (Sep 26, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> its sort of been the build path of fizz and ekko for the last year so i can see how that makes sense for eve



What about Ahri and LeBlanc? 

Also do you think Eve mid will be playable? Apparently the HP regen is rather strong, and it scales with AP.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> What about Ahri and LeBlanc?
> 
> Also do you think Eve mid will be playable? Apparently the HP regen is rather strong, and it scales with AP.



the MO for ahri and leblanc is to build gunblade most of the time which is a MESS but its so strong it makes sense unfortunately

they can build lich banes 2nd or 3rd item but they lose a lot of teamfight strength and would be better split pushers but nah they dont go sheen/revolver components they value the cutlass slow in gunblade a lot to guarantee charm/chains connect


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2017)

oh and yea i think she could work mid she has a lot of ranged abilities now


----------



## Shizune (Sep 26, 2017)

I've been spamming Ahri lately which I know doesn't qualify me to speak on her buildpaths but here I go anyways

I would never rush a 0 cdr item on Ahri _unless _I was insanely fed and then it would be ludens

Because the really OP thing about Ahri is roaming around levels 6-10, and the CDR from Morello gives your ult insane uptime

Ludens at least compensates for the low ult downtime with its movespeed

I don't understand why you would build an item that does not help Ahri's mobility whatsoever, Ahri ganks are still extremely effective even if she's behind and has no items so it's not like she's reliant on the increased damage from gunblade

A decent Ahri should be getting good roams regardless of damage from items, so I'd think the priority would be to increase the frequency and speed of those roams rather than concentrating on one roam that's more effective because of higher damage but has a longer cooldown


----------



## Shizune (Sep 26, 2017)

Basically Ahri ult is broken and I think you snowball harder by giving it 20% cdr than by just increasing your damage


----------



## Shizune (Sep 26, 2017)

Ahri in general is OP and I don't understand why she isn't more pervasive

I heard she was recently played professionally as an Ori counter but that seems to have stopped which is strange because I would think Ahri deserves to be picked on her own merit, her strong matchups are just icing on the OP cake


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2017)

its cuz other mages can still find usefulness if they fall a little behind and with ahri u generally do need to snowball, if u fall behind ur worthlessssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Shizune (Sep 26, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> its cuz other mages can still find usefulness if they fall a little behind and with ahri u generally do need to snowball, if u fall behind ur worthlessssssssssssssssssssss



Is Ahri really worse from behind than Syndra though?

Syndra can DPS tanks down better than Ahri can, but Ahri can get back into the game more easily and is far less vulnerable to falling _really _far behind from things like tower dives


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2017)

theyre about the same but syndra is a stronger lane


----------



## Shizune (Sep 26, 2017)

Y'know I could get into Syndra, I just hate immobile assassins like her and Annie. I hate feeling like I have to play around my flash cooldown.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 26, 2017)

Is Protobelt Syndra a thing?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 26, 2017)

It's all about that Cassiopeia in the mid lane...even if I can't play her. She is so hard to position right and her Q's small hitbox leaves little room for error.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Is Protobelt Syndra a thing?



it not


----------



## Shiny (Sep 26, 2017)

DOTA> LoL


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 26, 2017)

Ahri looks great


----------



## Shizune (Sep 26, 2017)

The problem with Cass is her ult is a huge flop

Why is it so short ranged and why does the stun require people to be facing her


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 26, 2017)

So I just got into more reality shows just to upset you all and I've started Project Runway and Wendy Pepper is a crazy evil cunt and I hate her and I live for her and she's everything I want to be when I'm old and rotten


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 26, 2017)

One of my favourite artists just posted this picture of Ahri a few days ago and I was thinking of using it as avy

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## SinRaven (Sep 26, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> The problem with Cass is her ult is a huge flop
> 
> Why is it so short ranged and why does the stun require people to be facing her


Her ultimate is fucking great. Flash ulti surprises, amBUSHes, it's great.

Don't come for my snake lady


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 26, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> It's all about that Cassiopeia in the mid lane...even if I can't play her. She is so hard to position right and her Q's small hitbox leaves little room for error.


I find her q to be pretty easy to hit and otherwise the cooldown is short enough that missing it is not too bad of a thing during lane phase trades.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 26, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Her ultimate is fucking great. Flash ulti surprises, amBUSHes, it's great.
> 
> Don't come for my snake lady



Right until you die because you're playing against someone who knows to constantly turn their champion model and your stun mostly falls to chance


----------



## Shizune (Sep 26, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I find her q to be pretty easy to hit and otherwise the cooldown is short enough that missing it is not too bad of a thing during lane phase trades.



Missing a Q can easily mean losing a 1/3 of your HP bar


----------



## Shizune (Sep 26, 2017)

Generally though laning against Cass is extremely obnoxious, I just think she feels bad to play as too


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 26, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> The problem with Cass is her ult is a huge flop
> 
> Why is it so short ranged and why does the stun require people to be facing her


It is extremely powerful if it lands that is why




Underworld Broker said:


> One of my favourite artists just posted this picture of Ahri a few days ago and I was thinking of using it as avy


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 26, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Generally though laning against Cass is extremely obnoxious, I just think she feels bad to play as too


Have to love bullying people out of lane level 1:ho


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 26, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Right until you die because you're playing against someone who knows to constantly turn their champion model and your stun mostly falls to chance


Tbh like that you can give counterarguments to literally every ult in the game

Could you imagine her ult stunning even when backs are turned? Lmao 

I think it's a very strong ability when used right. Sure, it can be hit or miss, but so are most ults. With her flash ulti  (or technically ulti flash) surprises she has a great engage and otherwise it's a fine enough disengage for her.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 26, 2017)

Yeah her ult is better as a counter engage then anything else.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 26, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Missing a Q can easily mean losing a 1/3 of your HP bar


True for most champs again 

But I dont find it that hard to miss, find her cooldown low enough to justify one miss in a trade, and she can sustain back to health if she needs to


----------



## Shizune (Sep 26, 2017)

Idk what you're talking about Sin, mid laners generally have the strongest ults in the game 

Cassio ult is unreliable garbage compared to things like Ahri ult, Syndra ult, TF ult and even Ori ult

It also doesn't fit with the rest of her kit even a little bit


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 26, 2017)

I don't think her ult is garbage at all but I also don't think she relies as much on her ult mid to late game as much as the others you named do


----------



## Shizune (Sep 26, 2017)

Cassio ult is just outdated, it's not necessarily weak it's just out of place in her kit and making a champion rely on champions facing her doesn't work in a moba with no turnrate


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 26, 2017)

But it's definitely a great playmaker if used right 

I don't think you ever saw it being used right 

Are you still traumatised from my Cassie adc and this all is PTSD?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 26, 2017)

Not every champ needs a top level ult. Cassio is arguably the best mid laner in the game despite a hit or miss ult. There is no need to change or buff it(while nerfing her elsewhere to compensate...fuck that).


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 26, 2017)

Nitty do you even watch the LCK? Watch Faker or Crown play Cassio.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 26, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Nitty do you even watch the LCK? Watch Faker or Crown play Cassio.



Yes because watching the best mid laners in the world is going to somehow impact my argument that requiring a champion to face you to get your full ult effect feels bad in moba with no turnrate

Also Cass is not the best mid laner at all lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 26, 2017)

@Law choose @iwandesu as your Co bost. He did a great job in his favorites game. Made great roles too....did Revya justice!


----------



## Shizune (Sep 26, 2017)

@Nello 

I am NEVER taking my foot off your neck.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 26, 2017)

Superman said:


> @Law choose @iwandesu as your Co bost. He did a great job in his favorites game. Made great roles too....did Revya justice!



All the more reason he doesn't need to be anyone's co-host. @Emberguard is newer to the community and will benefit from the experience more. Plus I have complete faith in our ability to work together.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2017)

...bom chika bow wow?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 26, 2017)

New blood should be fostered. I chose DDL for Favorites V as he was enthusiastic and not set in his ways yet.

Law has me in an advisory role. That is enough experience added to the pot.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 26, 2017)

Deciding who to submit for favorites is so difficult. Nicki Minaj is out of the question because you'll just make it derogatory. I already did Catelyn. I haven't done Tsunade because I was gonna be upset if she was just some disposable town role and not the intricate, rich and potentially alignment changing role she deserves to be. Maybe I'll go with Chiyo or Tyrande next time.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 26, 2017)

Not sure why you would think we would disrespect your submission like that Nitty. We're professionals. I'm actually a staunch supporter of Tsunade by the way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 26, 2017)

Chiyo is admittedly my favorite female character in Naruto. I won't be making roles so much as offering ideas and feedback on them though.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 26, 2017)

I see, I suppose I didn't realize I was dealing with a professional.  perhaps I will trust you to oversee a Nicki Minaj role. _Perhaps._


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 26, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I see, I suppose I didn't realize I was dealing with a professional.  perhaps I will trust you to oversee a Nicki Minaj role. _Perhaps._


We're certainly not Aries. Law hosted Favorites VI and many other great games besides. I have hosted three Favorites on top of several others. We treat Favorites like the big event it's supposed to be.

Law has sign-ups so early so he can actually properly research the submissions, so he would listen to some of her songs, maybe watch a few interviews. I usually just go off of wikis but can still capture the feel of the character most of the time.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 26, 2017)

We making sign ups soon or something?


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2017)

Never heard of this lady, holy cow. Simply divine. Kate Bush.


*Spoiler*: __ 







Ironically reminds me of my mother's singing voice 
Especially wuthering heights, she hits crazy high notes.


Kate Bush looks like how I imagine Melisandre should look.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 27, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Never heard of this lady, holy cow. Simply divine. Kate Bush.



> never heard of Kate Bush


----------



## Tiger (Sep 27, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Deciding who to submit for favorites is so difficult. Nicki Minaj is out of the question because you'll just make it derogatory. I already did Catelyn. I haven't done Tsunade because I was gonna be upset if she was just some disposable town role and not the intricate, rich and potentially alignment changing role she deserves to be. Maybe I'll go with Chiyo or Tyrande next time.



You should submit the role you want to see made the most. 

The only person unhappy with their submission's portrayal last year was CR, and he filled his Faves game with _his own roles_. I'm not going to promise the Ainz Ooal Gown treatment to everyone, but I don't sleep on any role. I happen to like several Nicki Minaj songs, and I have never used my position as host to disparage a player in my game.

I'll do my best not to be offended by the implication of bias, while you think about who you really want to test me with come January when sign-up opens.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 27, 2017)

Having said that...i will probably modgasm all over an Alita or Venom submission.

/half-joking

/serious


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > never heard of Kate Bush



I'm American and born in the 90s o.o
Probably heard one of her songs before, hearing a song and knowing who sings it is yeah. Maybe not, had no idea who she was, nice to discover _new good music._


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 27, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I'm American and born in the 90s o.o



Pffffffffffffffft excuses.



> Probably heard one of her songs before, hearing a song and knowing who sings it is yeah.



This is a slightly better one.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 27, 2017)

Omg which Nicki songs do you like?

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 27, 2017)

For the Naruto Game have decided to give every Mafia group something unique that sets it apart from other groups. *Edo Mafia* is unkillable/unlynchable/immune to roleblock unless you kill their godfather, *Root* has investigation/Lie Detection immunity, *Taka* will reveal later



You are *Akatsuki Mafia*. You win when you have eliminated all threats to your faction and captured/sealed all the *Tailed Beasts. *

(*Pairs of Two*) *Akatsuki* work in Pairs. They have 2 chances to look for a *Tailed Beast* in comparison to the other roles. 
-*Sasori* and *Deidara*-both can search for the *1 Tail* and *3 Tails Beast*
-*Kakuzu* and *Hidan*-Both can search for the *2 Tails* and *7 Tails Beast*
-*Itachi* and *Kisame*-Both can search for the *4 Tails*, *8 Tails Beast* (*Kisame*) when he's found and the "*9 Tails*" 
-*6 Paths of Pain*-has 2 chances to find the *5 Tails* and *6 Tails Beast*

(*Tailed Beast Catch*) When a *Tailed Beast* owner is killed or lynched the *Tailed Beast* is set free allowing another player to try to find and capture it. When *Akatsuki* kills a *Tailed Beast* owner they capture it instead.

(*Sealing Technique: Phantom Dragons Nine Consuming Seals*) *Akatsuki* has access to the *Tailed Beasts* abilities for 3 phases before its sealed away from the game for good​


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> *Edo Mafia* is unkillable/unlynchable/



>.>


----------



## Aries (Sep 27, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> >.>



I mean their zombies, They kinda are already dead.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 27, 2017)

You??? Forgot??? Konan???


----------



## Legend (Sep 27, 2017)

Ello peeps


Underworld Broker said:


> One of my favourite artists just posted this picture of Ahri a few days ago and I was thinking of using it as avy


I love Sakimi-Chan


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 27, 2017)

I don't think Aries knows the meaning of closed set-up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 27, 2017)

Well thank god because now we can tell him to put the good sis Konan in!!


----------



## Shizune (Sep 27, 2017)

Also if Tsunade, Shizune, Chiyo, Mei, Kurenai, Anko, Tenten and Temari aren't all in the game, we will have a PROBLEM.


----------



## Aries (Sep 27, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I don't think Aries knows the meaning of closed set-up.



When did I say it ever was closed set up? I literally said all roles would be revealed. We just had a conversation not to long ago about this with White Wolf explaining what I said


----------



## Aries (Sep 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> _*The 4 Hokages* will be in the game as a unlockable, unlike previous games where you have to find them to obtain them or play Janken for them. *The 4 Hokages* will be unlocked at the start of the game, but theirs a catch. Only Town is allowed to use these characters, they are Town's greatest asset in defeating Anti-Town but they can only be used once and for one cycle. For usage you must message the host you wish to inherit one of the *Hokages* "*The Will of Fire"*  5 Town players will then be notified *The Will of Fire* has been activated and vote whether they want to give you access to the *Hokages *role or not. You must get a majority vote (3) to obtain the *Hokage's *Role for the cycle. Their is consequences to getting killed or lynched with one of the *Hokages Roles*._
> 
> *1st Hokage*(*Hashirama*)-If killed or lynched Anti-Town Gedo Medo Statue is unlocked in the game
> *2nd Hokage*(*Tobriama*)-If killed or lynched then Killer B is killed, 8 Tails is given to the player
> ...


----------



## Legend (Sep 27, 2017)

as per usual CR himself is a hidden role


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> When did I say it ever was closed set up? I literally said all roles would be revealed. We just had a conversation not to long ago about this with White Wolf explaining what I said


I'm talking in a general sense that you're incapable of running a full closed set-up as you get too excited about sharing your creations with the world.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> _The Official *Naruto Mafia* Character sheet. These are all the characters in the game, so no surprises. _
> 
> /: Represents a double role
> [  ]: Represents a unlockable role in the game. A certain condition must be met to unlock them
> ...



Anything that's not in this list will not appear in the game.


----------



## Aries (Sep 27, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Also if Tsunade, Shizune, Chiyo, Mei, Kurenai, Anko, Tenten and Temari aren't all in the game, we will have a PROBLEM.



I'm not including Anko or Shizune.Normally I am willing to make a few extra roles for those who sign up when already have a cap going for but this time have a cap set. Not going to go over it, some characters didn't make the cut sadly, tried to find the characters that could best represent the series


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> I mean their zombies, They kinda are already dead.


Just like the manga, edo is a bad idea.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 27, 2017)

Poor Shino


----------



## Legend (Sep 27, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Just like the manga, edo is a bad idea.


Great Avy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 27, 2017)

Someone throw their name into Cinemafia so I can start sending out roles today

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 27, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Just like the manga, edo is a bad idea.



It does seem like it, one of the reasons decided to cap it at 3 over 4. Out of all the mafias this one is the slowest to pick up any steam since Kabuto needs to be alive for 3 cycles to get his entire mafia out. If the player plays bad as Kabuto this Mafia will get taken down before it does anything. Also I just like the Edo kages being in a faction its why didn't put Orochimaru and Kabuto as a team.


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2017)

Ah if it's those guys then cool. Akatsuki edo were such a let down.

kinda tired, cant type.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 27, 2017)

Trollkage is da best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> I'm not including Anko or Shizune.Normally I am willing to make a few extra roles for those who sign up when already have a cap going for but this time have a cap set. Not going to go over it, some characters didn't make the cut sadly, tried to find the characters that could best represent the series



Okay Aries we need to talk, I literally put it a name change request to claim the username Shizune last night. Shizune is flawless and you need to cut some flop character like part 1 Sasuke or one the edo tensei nobody knows, who the fuck is Rasa?


----------



## Shizune (Sep 27, 2017)

A ninja, first of all


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 27, 2017)

Part 1 Sasuke being there reminds me of when we had part 1 characters on the KC tier list to fill it out. We get rid of them once we had more lower tiers than we knew what to do with.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 27, 2017)

There is no Tsunade without Shizune


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2017)

ayyy


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 27, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>


 "When does she jerk me off" 

As soon as the vid started, shit made my ears feel funny.
fucking whispers ~_~


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 27, 2017)

RemChu said:


> "When does she jerk me off"
> 
> As soon as the vid started, shit made my ears feel funny.
> fucking whispers ~_~


lol

I find ASMR just... disturbing in general. Too many of them are cringey af

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> lol
> 
> I find ASMR just... disturbing in general. Too many of them are cringey af


I saw someone mention it in the comments on a chill song....Saw this thumbnail shit, knew it was going to be bad 

Stayed away for so long.

Really weird ...
and I'm a weirdo.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 27, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I saw someone mention it in the comments on a chill song....Saw this thumbnail shit, knew it was going to be bad
> 
> Stayed away for so long.
> 
> ...


Idk what type is the worst

but like... EATING asmr
my god
chewing seven billion times softly into the mic (or loudly even)

like who gets relaxed to that

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Idk what type is the worst
> 
> but like... EATING asmr
> my god
> ...


Some fucking pervert


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2017)

Going to see that Mother! movie tomorrow, do all my work after, hopefully be free this weekend to go to another Brazillian club event thing. 

Meet a nice whore.


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2017)

Talk politics after.


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2017)

This dream is going well. Going to go to bed. Take care of yourselves <3.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 27, 2017)

FinalBeta and  Zyrax probably tbh tbf

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> FinalBeta and  Zyrax probably tbh tbf


you got one of them. 

 

Zyrax is sk level? I know he creeps, but then again dont really know him too well.


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2017)

This song plays when you get both right.


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2017)

CONGRADULAH SONS


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2017)

BREEEEE


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 27, 2017)

RemChu said:


> you got one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Zyrax is sk level? I know he creeps, but then again dont really know him too well.


I mean he's equally as banned as FB so yeah...  

Not sure who the other is then   might be a curveball like DDJ wouldn't be surprised.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I mean he's equally as banned as FB so yeah...
> 
> Not sure who the other is then   might be a curveball like DDJ wouldn't be surprised.




yeah I thought of DDJ first then FB....

DDJ low key is like evil or something.  Not liking dogs is a big giveaway. I can forgive i*c*st but that nope.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2017)

_You let me penetrate you,
you let me complicate you._


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 27, 2017)

RemChu said:


> yeah I thought of DDJ first then FB....
> 
> DDJ low key is like evil or something.  Not liking dogs is a big giveaway. I can forgive i*c*st but that nope.


You're allowed to not like dogs but wanting to kill them cos they're a lower lifeform not worth a damn compared to human-animals it's like ...okay Ted Bundy

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 27, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Okay Aries we need to talk, I literally put it a name change request to claim the username Shizune last night. Shizune is flawless and you need to cut some flop character like part 1 Sasuke or one the edo tensei nobody knows, who the fuck is Rasa?



I would put shino in first before I put in Shizune, she didn't have enough showings for me to want to create a role for her. If she does appear it will likely be as a Tsunade ability.

Part 1 Naruto and Sasuke are back up roles in case their timeskip self is killed or lynched. In Sasuke's case very vital for Taka in case they lose their godfather. Rasa is Gaaras dad


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2017)

I woke up tired...... ughhhhbb. Terrible dreams too. Fuck man, yeah that was a nightmare.  blame roommate he slept smelling like a fucking locker room. Fuck you man.


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2017)

I was so groggy accidentally text my sister " what does hannah want for her birthday?" Fuck  me. It's like you know her birthday.  and yea. Not sure what I get her this year.


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2017)

Maybe I'll send her a bunch of trendy sunglasses. She likes taking pictures of herself the little ****


----------



## Shizune (Sep 27, 2017)

@Nello


----------



## Shizune (Sep 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> I would put shino in first before I put in Shizune, she didn't have enough showings for me to want to create a role for her. If she does appear it will likely be as a Tsunade ability.
> 
> Part 1 Naruto and Sasuke are back up roles in case their timeskip self is killed or lynched. In Sasuke's case very vital for Taka in case they lose their godfather. Rasa is Gaaras dad



> Shino over Shizune

In what UNIVERSE?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 27, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> > Shino over Shizune
> 
> In what UNIVERSE?



In the universe where you get trolled by him.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 27, 2017)

Shizune has the closest relationship to Tsunade in the series, she mentors Sakura and she lead the entire medical division in the war. She should be role.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (Sep 27, 2017)

Shizune got some nice ass legs dawg.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm watching an old episode of Family Guy where all the jocks in Chris's school are hazing him by bending him over and spanking him.

Someone please explain why this never happened to me?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 27, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I'm watching an old episode of Family Guy where all the jocks in Chris's school are hazing him by bending him over and spanking him.
> 
> Someone please explain why this never happened to me?



It's more fun when the person doesn't want it.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 27, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's more fun when the person doesn't want it.



I'm sick of the discrimination against gay people! I deserve to be spanked too!

Reactions: Lewd 3


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2017)

It's shaking it's shaking, the ground it's breaking. 

Saw Mother! the writer character is how I imagine @Law to be. It was okay movie. Good retelling of an old story.


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2017)

I was feeling existential after the film, walked into a staples on the walk back home bought some skull candy heaphones.....Holy shit the sound quality on these puppers....so good. Instant mood lift with the music.

Though

my

Spidey sense has been tingling hard after the film. Still is.


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2017)

@iwandesu should host a main favorites here, All his roles are uber tier and the interactions go at a healthy pace. Game never felt stally, except fro the very end game? He also plays the game out to conclusion.

I died, though mafia won over town, so I take that as a win but had no regrets etc.

Love his style, game felt epic. Obd people seem to always submit the most broken shit so that helps too.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2017)

That epic series of battle shit with punchsplosion as Magneto.

Probably my favorite moment in the game.

Alongside Jason dying and coming back like 50 times.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 27, 2017)

I literally just wasted so much time on that game for absolutely no reason.

I'm never giving another game that amount of attention again. Most of you aren't worth it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 27, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I literally just wasted so much time on that game for absolutely no reason.
> 
> I'm never giving another game that amount of attention again. Most of you aren't worth it.


Senpai noticed you though!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 27, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Psychic (Sep 27, 2017)

@Nitty Scott are you Laix's dupe?


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2017)

I want to see Blade Runner 2049 so bad....

Ana de Armas looks so goooood.


----------



## Aries (Sep 28, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> > Shino over Shizune
> 
> In what UNIVERSE?



In the one where Shino has better abilities that lets me get very creative with the role, in comparison to shizune

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 28, 2017)

Sooo tired

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 28, 2017)

*Tailed Beasts*​

*Tailed Beasts* are extra roles that can be found to to make you Jinchūriki/double role. This is where my the Co-Hosts come in, Not only must you find the Location where the *Tailed Beast* is hiding but you must defeat and subdue the *Tailed Beast*(Co-Host) in a best out of 3 R/P/S match. If you lose the *Tailed Beast *will escape and go to a new location till its been defeated. *Tailed Beasts* are as followed and appear each phase starting with
__________________________
*One Tail* *Shukaku*(*Sand Defense*) Immune to all kill shots that target you​*Locations
*
*Spoiler*: __ 




*Great Sand Dune
*Demon Desert
*Suna Hospital
*Castle Dusk
*Roran
* Forest of Death
* Kikyo Castle




Characters that can look for *Shukaku*
1: *Deidara*
2: *Sasori*
RnG to decide rest of characters
__________________________________
*Two Tails* *Matatabi*(*Fire Intensity*) You burn all votes that target you making you lynchproof. You can stop 2 lynches​
*Locations
*
*Spoiler*: __ 




*Fire Temple
*Nara Clan Forest
*Valley of Hell
*Roran Palace
*Land of Fire Bounty Station
*Cat Fortress
*Genbu




Characters that can look for *Matatabi*
1: *Kakuzu*
2: *Hidan*
RnG to decide rest of characters
________________________________
*Three Tails* *Isobu*(*Illusionary Mist*) You gain access to use 1 of the 3 types of investigation abilities. Lie detection, regular investigation, and reveal ??? of a write up. You can amp as a one shot one of your investigations abilities to bypass protection/GodFather immunity(*Root* exluded)​*Locations
*
*Spoiler*: __ 




*Great Naruto Bridge
*Konoha hot springs
*Mokuzu Island
*Naka River
*Sea Route of Silence
*Valley of the End
*Nanakusa Island




Characters that can look for *Isobu*
1: *Deidara*
2: *Sasori*
RnG to decide rest of characters
_________________________________
*Four Tails* *Son Goku*(*Volcanic Eruption*) You redirect most actions that target you back at the player. Aswell as destroy only 4 actions. (2 incoming actions and 2 actions that have happened already excluding kill shot actions)​
*Locations*

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Fire Temple
*Ridge Tower
*Mount Shumisen
*Stone Monument
*Valley of Hell
*Tenchi Bridge
*Sora-ku



Characters that can look for *Son Goku
*
1: *Itachi*
2: *Kisame*
RnG to decide rest of characters
_________________________________
*Five Tails* *Kokuo*(*Vapor Enhancement*) Your vote power is increased by 5 and you can amp your abilities​*Locations*

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Samurai Bridge
*Zeroth Training Ground
*Senju Park
* Castle Dusk
*Jofoku Forest
*Shikkotsu Forest
*Nara Clan Forest




Characters that can look for *Kokuo*
1: *6 Paths of Pain* ×2
RnG to decide rest of characters
__________________________
*Six Tails* *Saiken*(*Liquid Burn*) for 3 cycles you negates the abilities that target you and destroy 2 of their abilities. Your allowed to choose one of the 6 anti-town QTs and reveal 2 or 3 random messages(any tampering of the QT will instead reveal 3 clues on the identities of one of the members of the group). If anti town gets this Tailed Beast they can tamper with 6 investigation abilities​
*Locations*

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Ryuchi Cave
*Pains Tower
*Hozuki Castle
*Mount Koryu
*Shukaba Town
*Akigahara
*Konoha Hot Springs



Characters that can look for *Saiken*
1: *6 Paths of Pain* ×2
RnG to decide rest of characters
_______________________________
*Seven Tails* *Chomei*(*Cocoon Evolution*) You absorb the first 7 abilities that target you​
*Locations*

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Seventh Front
*Nikko inn Town
*Kannabi Bridge
*Garden of Ryumyaku
*Forest of Delusion
* Mount Myoboku
* The Hole




Characters that can look for *Chomei*
1: *Kakuzu*
2: *Hidan*
RnG to decide rest of characters
________________________________
*Eight Tails* *Gyuki*(*Reformed Life*) You gain a second role(*Killer B*) must be killed twice or lynched twice to get rid of you(*Town Exclusive*)​
*Locations
*
*Spoiler*: __ 




***Allied Shinobi Forces Headquarters
*Genbu
*Summoning Island
*The Falls of Truth
*Tailed Beast Temple
*Valley of Clouds and Lightning
*Sea Route of Silence



Characters that can search for *Gyuki* is *Town only*
*_____________________________*
*Gold and **Silver Brothers** (Nine Tails* *Chakra*) You can taboo one word in the game. First player who says it has their role blocked and gives access to their abilities too them for a cycle. You can also challenge one of the 7 Tailed Beast owners of your choosing for their Tailed Beast but only works once *Ginkaku*(WolfPrinceKouga) *Shinkaku*(Platinum)​
*Locations
*
*Spoiler*: __ 




*Academy
*Valley of the End
*Genjutsu World
* Hokage Rock
* Tailed Beast Temple
* Uchiha Hideout
* Great Naruto Bridge




Characters that can look for Gold and Silver Brothers
1: *Itachi*
2: *Kisame*
RnG to decide rest of characters
______________________________
*10* *Tails
*
Can only be unlocked when all 9 *Tailed Beasts* have been Sealed away. Only *Nagato*, *Madara*, and *Tobi* can unlock this​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2017)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH, came out yesterday short film.

gonna watch tonight, free

from Cowboy Bebop/ Samurai Champloo Director.


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2017)

Niiiice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 28, 2017)

Looks great. I wanna see the first blade runner


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 28, 2017)

mfw might need  replacements before game's even started

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Emberguard (Sep 28, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> We making sign ups soon or something?


January if you're referring to favourites. But if you know who you'll be submitting no reason you can't tell us ahead of time just as long as you resubmit when the thread is up



Superman said:


> @Law choose @iwandesu as your Co bost. He did a great job in his favorites game. Made great roles too....did Revya justice!





Law said:


> All the more reason he doesn't need to be anyone's co-host. @Emberguard is newer to the community and will benefit from the experience more. Plus I have complete faith in our ability to work together.





WolfPrinceKouga said:


> We're certainly not Aries. Law hosted Favorites VI and many other great games besides. I have hosted three Favorites on top of several others. We treat Favorites like the big event it's supposed to be.
> 
> Law has sign-ups so early so he can actually properly research the submissions, so he would listen to some of her songs, maybe watch a few interviews. I usually just go off of wikis but can still capture the feel of the character most of the time.


Indeed. I too have hosting experience although nothing as intricate as Favorites, my community loves to come up with new and unique abilities for role madness. My own interest in Mafia stems from my love of figuring out how the roles interact with each other. Besides, didn't iwandesu bags 2019 favourites?



Nitty Scott said:


> Deciding who to submit for favorites is so difficult. Nicki Minaj is out of the question because you'll just make it derogatory. I already did Catelyn. I haven't done Tsunade because I was gonna be upset if she was just some disposable town role and not the intricate, rich and potentially alignment changing role she deserves to be. Maybe I'll go with Chiyo or Tyrande next time.


Relax, you're in good hands here. I intend to do my best to make the roles enjoyable with justice to what you submit. Law is more then capable of doing something like this on his own and will be able to add onto or refine my own ideas. Likewise I will be able to point out any balance issues I see come up from Laws roles.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 28, 2017)

Getting night 1'd strangely feels good.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 28, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Getting night 1'd strangely feels good.


I'll N1 you

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'll N1 you



Anytime .


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 28, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Anytime .


hmu daddy I'm bored an lonely

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> hmu daddy I'm bored an lonely



Lucky for you there's a hot, local single in your area .


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 28, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Lucky for you there's a hot, local single in your area .


That's what they always tell me then I click on it and my credit card disappears

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> That's what they always tell me then I click on it and my credit card disappears



Those others ain't me honey.

Just give me your social security and mother's maiden name and i'll be right over .


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 28, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Those others ain't me honey.
> 
> Just give me your social security and mother's maiden name and i'll be right over .


764-34-56....wait....

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 28, 2017)

Wtf TOG starts to look like an mmorpg world


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2017)

@Nello


----------



## Legend (Sep 28, 2017)

So many sloots here


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 28, 2017)

Ok what the fuck is going on.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 28, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> January if you're referring to favourites. But if you know who you'll be submitting no reason you can't tell us ahead of time just as long as you resubmit when the thread is up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no problem brah
i have no intention on stealing your thunder


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 28, 2017)

No seriously people.

It's just a game.


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ok what the fuck is going on.


Game not going well? 

New game type soooo probably why.


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2017)

Or are you talking about people raging.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 28, 2017)

Two players just managed to convince each other to quit the forum through the sheer power of raging.

Im talking to one of them to convince them the break doesnt have to be permanent.

Im not talking to the other because fuck it, Im not paid by this.

But seriously. It is jus a game. Write that in your wall. You have no obligation of winning, doing well, helping your team or even playing. Just relax. The friends we make here are more important than winning a stupid game.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2017)

nah winning is definitely more important 

but i don't stay mad over a game longer than 5 minutes


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Two players just managed to convince each other to quit the forum through the sheer power of raging.
> 
> Im talking to one of them to convince them the break doesnt have to be permanent.
> 
> ...


Ah, that's sad to hear.


----------



## Psychic (Sep 28, 2017)

@Dragon D. Luffy Are you referring to my game?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2017)

also 

somewhere out there

supes is like

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Psychic (Sep 28, 2017)

This is why we can't get any new bloods in here because veteran players like @Nitty Scott can't stop harassing them.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 28, 2017)

Psychic said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy Are you referring to my game?



It seems the shitstorm is spamming across multiple games tbh.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2017)

Psychic said:


> This is why we can't get any new bloods in here because veteran players like @Nitty Scott can't stop harassing them.



Are you upset because someone apparently just ragequit your game? Take it out on someone else Psychic, lol.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2017)

Well then that is a problem with the person causing drama.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 28, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Are you upset because someone apparently just ragequit your game? Take it out on someone else Psychic, lol.



I am upset that you apparently have a mental age 20 years younger than yourself because somehow you still have the ability of being insulted by someone voting for you in a mafia game.

I was better at losing when I was 10.


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2017)

Read the last 2 pages....

-_______-


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I am upset that you apparently have a mental age 20 years younger than yourself because somehow you still have the ability of being insulted by someone voting for you in a mafia game.
> 
> I was better at losing when I was 10.



wkjwkj you definitely quoted the wrong bitch, I don't take mafia games personally. That's Nello and Poutanko.

Also I am 20, so you just accused me of having the mental age of a fetus.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I am upset that you apparently have a mental age 20 years younger than yourself because somehow you still have the ability of being insulted by someone voting for you in a mafia game.
> 
> I was better at losing when I was 10.


Not even that though, bringing drama from another game into that separate game.... Sour the mood for what.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2017)

Well all I know is that two other people have ragequit games in the past like two days so y'all should talk about _them _taking games personally.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 28, 2017)

Staying calm and not taking things personal is smth not everyone can do I suppose.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Staying calm and not taking things personal is smth not everyone can do I suppose.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 28, 2017)

As someone whose an asshole in games, there comes a point where you might be pushing things too much. Not a fan of tone policing in games but it can become evident that things have become personal.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 28, 2017)

I need a replacement for the inverse game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2017)

embrace ur inner coldsteel my hedgehegs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2017)

Y'all are so messy. I get frustrated by things like people brazenly not reading the game, but all my insults pertain to the game. Nello, Poutanko and Sin all tried to attack me personally in Manny's game, and _I _was trying to get _them _to stay on topic. Poutanko for example wouldn't drop some point about me deadposting in Sin's game. Superman is currently having the most unwarranted meltdown I've ever seen.

You're talking to the wrong person. I agree that mafia shouldn't be taken personally.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 28, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Y'all are so messy. I get frustrated by things like people brazenly not reading the game, but all my insults pertain to the game. Nello, Poutanko and Sin all tried to attack me personally in Manny's game, and _I _was trying to get _them _to stay on topic. Poutanko for example wouldn't drop some point about me deadposting in Sin's game. Superman is currently having the most unwarranted meltdown I've ever seen.
> 
> You're talking to the wrong person. I agree that mafia shouldn't be taken personally.



I dare you to read every post you made in Wad's game, one year from now, and not feel ashamed for them.

There is so much rage there it's ridiculous.

You let this affect you. That muchis obvious. I will tell you the same thing I told bunny. Take a break,for as long as you need, and cool your head.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I dare you to read every post you made in Wad's game, one year from now, and not feel ashamed for them.
> 
> There is so much rage there it's ridiculous.
> 
> You let this affect you. That muchis obvious. I will tell you the same thing I told bunny. Take a break,for as long as you need, and cool your head.



wkjwkj DDL I dunno who on God's green Earth you think you are talking to

WAD's game will go down as my most hard fought game ever and the last time I put effort into playing mafia. I was serving Nancy Drew realness, and I will never be ashamed of trying to hardcarry that game.

Maybe I will take a break, but there are several people here actually personally attacking other people, having meltdowns and ragequitting games, so maybe you should talk to _them_.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 28, 2017)

Tbh I'm referring to the last 5 pages, not the rest of the game.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Tbh I'm referring to the last 5 pages, not the rest of the game.



I _knew _you hadn't actually read that game. Mind your business DDL.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 28, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I _knew _you hadn't actually read that game. Mind your business DDL.



Who cares.

I don't need context to know you are melting down like a volcano in the last 5 pages. Whatever reason you have to meltdown is meaningless, because like I've said before, it's just a game. It's not worth getting angry about.

And it is my business when you harass people I like so much they feel like leaving.

This is a casual site. If you want to force others to become competitive, you came to the wrong place.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 28, 2017)

The effort you put in that game is about as important as the cup of yogurt I'm eating right now. If you can't grasp that, you really need a break.


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2017)

@poutanko No, don't quit. You're just burn out. You can still post here....Pouchii


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 28, 2017)

Comes back to the section from a long day before my next class

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Nitty Scott said:


> Of these players, I think the likeliest to kill Jeroen would be:
> 
> WPK
> Poutanko
> ...





Nitty Scott said:


> I'm gonna start with the origin of my suspicion against you yesterday: you ordered the kill against Jeroen. Like I explained before, Jeroen was a suboptimal choice for murder and I knew that if I couldn't figure out a good reason for anyone else to have picked him, it was you because you and I are both outspoken about not killing off the scumhunters first. Jeroen is someone I might have picked, and because you and I have similar targeting styles it had to be you. I don't believe anyone else in the game plays like this, not even James who is also skilled but doesn't have the same sense of wanting to look scumhunters in their eyes. James goes for the optimal play, you and I pick based more on our philosophy and integrity.
> 
> That was far from your first mistake. You were careless with your votes, because you voted for Franky both days without substantiating it and while raising legitimate suspicion against other people, Nello in particular. Looking back, your relationship with Nello stands out for being distant yet lacking your normal degree of pressure. You made several points against Nello, but never took it further than that which is unlike you.
> 
> ...





Nitty Scott said:


> I'm gonna continue building off this post.
> 
> - Poutanko doesn't disagree with my general reasoning, but gets extremely defensive about my suspicion on her specifically
> 
> ...





Nitty Scott said:


> WPK has as much reason to find the SK as we do, so his SK reads can be helpful. I think these posts are telling.
> 
> The one thing Pou and I agree on is that Sin could be the serial killer. I agree with White Wolf that Sin's description of indie play was self-incriminating.
> 
> ...





Nitty Scott said:


> regarding tonight:
> 
> I have to die because I'm effectively the glue holding town together right now. Without me the rest of you will fight amongst yourselves. Both sides need me dead to secure their victory because I've very nearly solved this game, but the question is which faction will actually do it?
> 
> ...





Nitty Scott said:


> @WolfPrinceKouga Alright here's what's going down.
> 
> At this point the SK has already won unless the rest of us do something drastic to change that. We can work together to find the SK tomorrow and give both the town and mafia a fighting chance. As it stands you and I are both going to lose to the SK.
> 
> ...





Nitty Scott said:


> 4 town
> 2 mafia
> 1 indie
> 
> ...






A player. A scumhunter.
​


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 28, 2017)

Everyone just listen to this and relax

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 28, 2017)

Stairway to Heaven is better.


----------



## Legend (Sep 28, 2017)

This place has become toxic


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 28, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Stairway to Heaven is better.


You casual pleb.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 28, 2017)

@Nitty Scott 

You did good work in a game and got senpai to notice you. You want to be named queen bitch of the section now?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2017)

Oh this DJ plays _It's a fine day. _niiiiiiiice good taste


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 28, 2017)

Only queen bitch of this section is @Laix

Everyone else is just a poser.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2017)

nah laix is wack and has always been wack

unpopular opinion 

but it's the truth

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 28, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> nah laix is wack and has always been wack
> 
> unpopular opinion
> 
> but it's the truth



The two things aren't mutually exclusive.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 28, 2017)

His games are fun to read though, would like to play smth hosted by Laix

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2017)

La dadad dooo lal ala dededeeee da


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> @Nitty Scott
> 
> You did good work in a game and got senpai to notice you. You want to be named queen bitch of the section now?



No, I just want DDL to shut up and eat his food. If he'd read that game, he would've seen Poutanko and Nello having back to back unwarranted meltdowns in the early phases. Nello's was all the more ridiculous because he _was _scum and I _correctly _pointed out that his posts were "horrible" and that he was _pretending_ to be a "dumb bitch." Poutanko, Nello and SinRaven all got personal with me, and instead of derailing the thread I asked them to stay on topic. These conversations about meltdowns and taking things personally need to be had with them, not me. I was far and way the best performing townie in WAD's game and I was the first scum lynched in DDL's game (which is a good thing there), so if anything I'm on a roll and I should keep playing.

I understand Nello and Pou are your friends DDL, but Nello was acting stupid and forcing me to repeat myself 3-4 times _on purpose_. Poutanko went absolutely nuclear when I suggested she might be _one of three_ people responsible for killing Jeroen, and then lost us the game on lylo by lynching me. Mafia is an intellectual game, and if you can't handle having your competence called into question then you shouldn't be signing up. I called them stupid _because they were acting stupid_. They were the ones who insulted me for my personality and brought up other threads. 

I'm not gonna feel bad because two of the new kids on the block literally cracked under simple pressure, and I'm not gonna be lectured when I'm not the one having a meltdown or ragequitting.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2017)

I miss Laix dearly, I just know he'd be on my side here.

@WADsworth the Wise instead I will invoke you. Please give your spiel about how calling someone stupid in mafia isn't abusive and sensitive people shouldn't sign up.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2017)

idk im hella abrasive in mafia games and that's with me regularly inhibiting myself

i find getting people mad as hell is the best way of invoking the truth

but it's also a double edged sword cuz when they're mad they also play bad 

so great for scumhunting

not so good for keeping town morale high


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 28, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Please give your spiel about how calling someone stupid in mafia isn't abusive and sensitive people shouldn't sign up.



Ok I'm going to put you into my ignore list for a while because this post just made me want to puke.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> idk im hella abrasive in mafia games and that's with me regularly inhibiting myself
> 
> i find getting people mad as hell is the best way of invoking the truth
> 
> ...



Right? Like Nello's meltdown exposing him as scum


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ok I'm going to put you into my ignore list for a while because this post just made me want to puke.



Np I'll still be around whenever you want me, unlike Nello and Pou.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 28, 2017)

I just want to tell you all that I'm SinRaven and _I'm_ tired of this drama.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I just want to tell you all that I'm SinRaven and _I'm_ tired of this drama.



Have an optimistic.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 28, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Comes back to the section from a long day before my next class



Law will probably react the same way

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 28, 2017)

I don't know why thin-skinned people play mafia either. I'm just not temperamental enough to go at them.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 28, 2017)

Wait, is Nitty trying to become the new leader of the rage faction?

He is coming for your weave @Superman

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2017)

SPEAKING of Superman, let's talk about HER presently ragequitting Psychic's game instead.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 28, 2017)

I've never seen Vasto put a show like the one Nitty made in Wad's game.

And nowadays Vasto is more like Apathy faction.

So this could be an actual thing.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I've never seen Vasto put a show like the one Nitty made in Wad's game.
> 
> And nowadays Vasto is more like Apathy faction.
> 
> So this could be an actual thing.



I like how you get bigmad at me because your sad ass friends ragequit, then put me on ignore when I explain myself and continue talking badly about me.

You're so bitter and I'm living for it.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 28, 2017)

At the end of the day, it might all be a game, but sometimes the things you say affect people emotionally even if you didn't intend it that way.

Be the bigger person. Even if you think you weren't in the wrong, even if you think they had an equal part in the drama, even if you didn't feel like anything you said should've hurt them, *apologising costs zero effort, yet can make a lot of things right*.

I'm one of the sections biggest troublemakers and definitely a top drama queen, but this is the one rule I always held true to. Every single time I hurt someone,  and they made it clear to me that they were hurt, I did everything to make it right.

I like drama, but I like the people here more than the drama, so seeing someone being hurt isn't ever worth anything.

Thank you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2017)

Bro


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2017)

Nah. Anything anyone says can affect someone emotionally.

You're signing up to play a psychologically intensive game.

People are going to be actively fucking with you, in any way they can.

Jump out of the pan into the fire or become the fire.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 28, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Nah. Anything anyone says can affect someone emotionally.
> 
> You're signing up to play a psychologically intensive game.
> 
> ...


Of course,  I know that and quite frankly I'm of the same opinion. 

But it doesn't hurt to apologise if some people do end up getting hurt. 

Not everyone has the same feelings.

...

If you hurt people, even if you don't do it on purpose, even if it's just a game, and you don't want to apologise, which still costs zero effort, than you're just an asshole. Plain. And. Simple.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2017)

I've come to terms with being an asshole, myself.

But I've also come to terms with me being an incredibly honest person (in contrast with my high capacity for duplicity in mafia games).

I don't know about y'all but I don't apologize for anything if I don't feel sincere regret or remorse.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 28, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> I've come to terms with being an asshole, myself.
> 
> But I've also come to terms with me being an incredibly honest person (in contrast with my high capacity for duplicity in mafia games).
> 
> I don't know about y'all but I don't apologize for anything if I don't feel sincere regret or remorse.


A lot of times I initially don't feel any sincere regret or remorse either.

But the other person's feelings are important. And to me, most of the time they're way more important than my own pride.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 28, 2017)

Nitty you could stop actually being antagonistic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 28, 2017)

This really blew up 

Some people enjoy psychological warfare and it is to be expected within reason in any mafia game.

Problem is imo when you make it clear that you hold a personal grudge against someone and take it to other games/convos. At that point there's no justification for bad behaviour.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2017)

Nello said:


> This really blew up
> 
> Some people enjoy psychological warfare and it is to be expected within reason in any mafia game.
> 
> Problem is imo when you make it clear that you hold a personal grudge against someone and take it to other games/convos. At that point there's no justification for bad behaviour.



That, I can agree with.


----------



## Nello (Sep 28, 2017)

Also there's just came a trailer for Red Dead Redemption 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 28, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> A lot of times I initially don't feel any sincere regret or remorse either.
> 
> But the other person's feelings are important. And to me, most of the time they're way more important than my own pride.



I feel bad all the time. Anytime there is a slight chance I may have insulted someone. My regret system works overtime.

So I'm always apologizing.

I'm also insulting people, sometimes too. Because I'm stubborn as fuck and very opionated, have a strong sense of justice and have trouble keeping my mouth shut. But I usually feel regret under an hour later.

It's just not worth it to make enemies.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2017)

Remorseless scum.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I feel bad all the time. Anytime there is a slight chance I may have insulted someone. My regret system works overtime.
> 
> So I'm always apologizing.
> 
> ...



But enemies are more fun than friends. 



RemChu said:


> Remorseless scum.


----------



## poutanko (Sep 28, 2017)

@Dragon D. Luffy @Psychic ...I'm just asking for a sub. Well, going to take a break now. Bye guys.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 28, 2017)

The pair of Aries and Nitty showing it's strength. This terrible force threatens all of mafiadom.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2017)

ah this cat was here in july 
mad chill


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2017)

C ya around Bunny


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2017)

poutanko said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy @Psychic ...I'm just asking for a sub. Well, going to take a break now. Bye guys.


Enjoy the break, *waves*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> The pair of Aries and Nitty showing it's strength. This terrible force threatens all of mafiadom.



The (Nicki Minaj) Fandom Menace

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 28, 2017)

poutanko said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy @Psychic ...I'm just asking for a sub. Well, going to take a break now. Bye guys.


Take care


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2017)

Nello said:


> This really blew up
> 
> Some people enjoy psychological warfare and it is to be expected within reason in any mafia game.
> 
> Problem is imo when you make it clear that you hold a personal grudge against someone and take it to other games/convos. At that point there's no justification for bad behaviour.



Well I definitely never had anything against you personally, so I'm sorry for giving you that impression.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2017)

Dawww...

Now kiss.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 28, 2017)

Yeah I should probably say I'm sorry for starting a fight with Nitty on the convo.

(See? This shit is stronger than me )

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 28, 2017)

Holy shit, are you guys drama queens. 

This shit is fucking absurd, and part of the reason I went on my sabbatical from mafia. Its a god damn game, get over yourselves. 

There is no problem with people who don't meet your own personal standards for gitting gud, and there is no problem with people who like to play aggressive (as long as you don't get personal. WAD has his style down pretty well where you know he's mostly playing the heel.)

If you don't like the way someone personally plays, change your strategy or change the way you interact with them. Play the way that lets you have the most fun. Some of you get way too lost in the competitive aspect of a game built so that 90% of people lose. 

I had my fill of drama in the FC days. How about instead of dragging each other down, we offer advice and constructive criticism? And, instead of acting like complete tools, we realize that people are generally okay, and take anything they have to give and do with it what we will?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Emberguard (Sep 28, 2017)

Legend said:


> This place has become toxic


Unfortunately it seems to come with the territory of long term mafia playing. It's good for players to have breaks every so often so it doesn't become toxic if the stress is at the point where they'd blow up in a game or lash out at people.



SinRaven said:


> At the end of the day, it might all be a game, but sometimes the things you say affect people emotionally even if you didn't intend it that way.
> 
> Be the bigger person. Even if you think you weren't in the wrong, even if you think they had an equal part in the drama, even if you didn't feel like anything you said should've hurt them, *apologising costs zero effort, yet can make a lot of things right*.


Indeed. Even if it might only be 5% responsible, owning it and apologising can make a world of difference.



WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I don't know why thin-skinned people play mafia either. I'm just not temperamental enough to go at them.


Because people are not robots and when they see something that might look like fun they want to join in. I know when I was new I was attracted to the idea of solving a murder puzzle type game and the fact there was a "large" number of people (10-20) participating without really understanding what kind of environment I'd be signing up for or what is considered the optimal way of playing.

Obviously I had read the rules and knew what we'd be doing, but reading rules and translating that into how players will interact with each other are two different things. Especially when you're not used to doing anything remotely like that kind of stuff. The other thing is when the people in my community were all new the environment was never toxic and it really was just all fun and games because none of us really knew how to scumhunt in the first place. It was only once we started getting more experienced and becoming a more close knit community that the intensity started to grow. For the most part it's not a problem, but it does mean every now and then someone blows up and needs a break.



WADsworth the Wise said:


> Nah. Anything anyone says can affect someone emotionally.
> 
> You're signing up to play a psychologically intensive game.
> 
> ...


When it comes to insults I'd prefer they were never in the game. It doesn't add anything to anyones argument on who is or isn't scum. However I can understand them creeping into the game when emotions run high and people get frustrated. But if it's a players regular playing style? I've got to question whether that's doing any good or if it's just creating a toxic environment that hinders their own teams scumhunting effectiveness. Pushing another player sometimes is the only way to get reads from them, but there is a difference between pushing and flinging insults. I haven't seen any problem with the way you play, but there are others that don't have the experience or self control to be able to stuff with people without it resulting in people blowing up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 28, 2017)

There is a line between psychological manipulation and sraight up insulting people.

The later hardly accomplishes anything.


----------



## Melodie (Sep 28, 2017)

@SinRaven  you're dumb. Fuck you

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 28, 2017)

Melodie said:


> @SinRaven  you're dumb. Fuck you



I ship this too.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 28, 2017)

Plat, this is nothing compared to the drama of the old days. An isolated incident

True bloodbaths back in 2013, good times

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Emberguard (Sep 28, 2017)

Melodie said:


> @SinRaven  you're dumb. Fuck you


 I feel like I've missed something here. I don't remember you being like this in 2016 favourites


----------



## Melodie (Sep 28, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> There is a line between psychological manipulation and sraight up insulting people.
> 
> The later hardly accomplishes anything.





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I ship this too.



Wtf


----------



## Melodie (Sep 28, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> I feel like I've missed something here. I don't remember you being like this in 2016 favourites


I didn't know sin was retarded back then. Now I do.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 28, 2017)

Melodie said:


> I didn't know sin was retarded back then. Now I do.



Really? My oldest memory of Sin is him raging in Laix's Narutofia. That was back in 2014. I've known he is retarded ever since.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 28, 2017)

Well mel is a harlot and Sin is the keeper of HIV from iconics, soo good matchup imo


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2017)

i never insult people personally (other than general insults like 'idiot' or whatever)

sometimes it's intentional and sometimes it's scornful 

maybe people shouldn't be dumb

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 28, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Plat, this is nothing compared to the drama of the old days. An isolated incident
> 
> True bloodbaths back in 2013, good times



Well yeah, but we must be the vanguards that hold back the drama from returning in full force. That is what hope does.

I would like everyone to realize that they are entering into the kayfabe of mafia when they play, but at the end of the day, we are all mafia buddies, and should try to raise each other up .

I didn't come back to be an angry tool and pick fights with people.... I leave that job to Superman .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Emberguard (Sep 28, 2017)

But I agree with what sinraven has been saying recently in this thread


----------



## Nello (Sep 28, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Really? My oldest memory of Sin is him raging in Laix's Narutofia. That was back in 2014. I've known he is retarded ever since.


Pretty sure she's taking the piss


----------



## Emberguard (Sep 28, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Well yeah, but we must be the vanguards that hold back the drama from returning in full force. That is what hope does.
> 
> I would like everyone to realize that they are entering into the kayfabe of mafia when they play, but at the end of the day, we are all mafia buddies, and should try to raise each other up .
> 
> I didn't come back to be an angry tool and pick fights with people.... I leave that job to Superman .


This sounds like a great flavour for the next mafia game  (not volunteering, just saying)


----------



## Melodie (Sep 28, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Really? My oldest memory of Sin is him raging in Laix's Narutofia. That was back in 2014. I've known he is retarded ever since.


I'm being nice


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 28, 2017)

This forum is still one of the nicest places of NF.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 28, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> i never insult people personally (other than general insults like 'idiot' or whatever)
> 
> sometimes it's intentional and sometimes it's scornful
> 
> maybe people shouldn't be dumb



Calling someone dumb, or saying they are playing dumb is not an insult on them necessarily, that is an insult of their in game performance. These kind of responses are meant to provoke in game emotions that can provide tells. Its why I've never had a problem with your in-game play. 

Some of you people are working yourself into shoots though.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 28, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> This sounds like a great flavour for the next mafia game  (not volunteering, just saying)


Like, a game that promotes friendship by not allowing/punishing insults?


----------



## Emberguard (Sep 28, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Some of you people are working yourself into shoots though.


 Psst Plat buddy, what's "working yourself into shoots" mean????


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 28, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Like, a game that promotes friendship by not allowing/punishing insults?


carebear mafia 2017

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Emberguard (Sep 28, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Like, a game that promotes friendship by not allowing/punishing insults?


uh.... I just meant flavour text, not actually changing how mafia is moderated already


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2017)

Well in the future I'll keep the insults to a minimum. I understand what you're saying.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Platinum (Sep 28, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> This forum is still one of the nicest places of NF.



Things like this are hard-fought and easily lost. 

We have to avoid it at all costs...The fever, the rage, the feeling of powerlessness that turns good men... cruel.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 28, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> Psst Plat buddy, what's "working yourself into shoots" mean????


Confusing fiction for reality. Thinking what happens in the game matters outside of it.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 28, 2017)

I for one would much rather enjoy a favorites-esque game where we sumbit our favorite edgelords/douchey characters like Sasuke, Kaiba, etc, and have to be dicks to eachother in game. That would be fun as hell.


----------



## Aries (Sep 28, 2017)

if that were me as the host and I saw such a drama occur in my game. I would give them a time out and stern lecture about how inconsiderate they are. Do they not see they are not only harming themselves but others around them by engaging in such activities.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2017)

@WADsworth the Wise those Draven buffs on PBE?? Pls no??


----------



## Platinum (Sep 28, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> Psst Plat buddy, what's "working yourself into shoots" mean????



It basically means that people know that in mafia, people try to say things to provoke specific reactions... but, in the heat of the moment, forget this and get actually personal.

More specifically, you know its a game, but you bring real life into it.


----------



## Emberguard (Sep 28, 2017)

oh. that makes sense. Kinda like the losing sight of the forest for the trees metaphor


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 28, 2017)

The only insults I ever find a problem with are ones addressing someones loved ones. You shouldn't be talking about someone's mom or GF/BF out of turn. Stick to the person you're arguing with.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2017)

Draven Leona and Draven Alistar are SOO aids to play against


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> @WADsworth the Wise those Draven buffs on PBE?? Pls no??



Ain't seen em


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> The only insults I ever find a problem with are ones addressing someones loved ones. You shouldn't be talking about someone's mom or GF/BF out of turn. Stick to the person you're arguing with.



And that's why Shether was trash


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 28, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> I for one would much rather enjoy a favorites-esque game where we sumbit our favorite edgelords/douchey characters like Sasuke, Kaiba, etc, and have to be dicks to eachother in game. That would be fun as hell.


Would be better just to stick all the biggest asshole players into the same game. Hunt down AJ and SoulTaker for it.


----------



## Emberguard (Sep 28, 2017)

and well, it's only human for one aspect of our lives to effect other aspects even if we try not to let it


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Ain't seen em




*Spinning Axe (Q) *damage increased from /50 to/55
*Stand Aside (E)* damage increased from /175/210 to /180/215
*Whirling Death (R)* damage increased from  to


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2017)

I sought ST for my own game, the good sis is gone


----------



## Aries (Sep 28, 2017)

I am Hope

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 28, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Would be better just to stick all the biggest asshole players into the same game. Hunt down AJ and SoulTaker for it.


Flavor would have to match the players for perfect synergy.


----------



## Emberguard (Sep 28, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Would be better just to stick all the biggest asshole players into the same game. Hunt down AJ and SoulTaker for it.


 haha. How would you pick which to put on the scum team? just rng? Or those that prefer scum become scum? Or the biggest ragers are scum?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 28, 2017)

Didn't someone host a ghost of the past members mafia? When was that?

IIRC it was @WADsworth the Wise


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 28, 2017)

AJ
Soultaker
Wad
Rion
Stelios
Law
Laix
Hero
Nitty
Superman
Psychic
Santi
hammer
Catamount
Badalight

What about this line up


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Didn't someone host a ghost of the past members mafia? When was that?
> 
> IIRC it was @WADsworth the Wise



I think I had signups but never hosted it?

Not sure 

All the years are blurring together in my old age


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 28, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> haha. How would you pick which to put on the scum team? just rng? Or those that prefer scum become scum? Or the biggest ragers are scum?


Full RNG cause fuck you assholes


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 28, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Wow ok go off a bit Dr White


Do you not know this song

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 28, 2017)

SoulTaker was a good mensch. A worthy stepping stone on the great journey of hope/.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 28, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> AJ
> Soultaker
> Wad
> Rion
> ...


I would like to be included, and WPK too. Or at least let me mod it, I was kinda wreckless in HxH


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 28, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> AJ
> Soultaker
> Wad
> Rion
> ...


If all were in their prime this would be pretty good. hammer and Hero are mainly assholes for flaking on games, Catamount doesn't really seem to belong.

I should be on there


----------



## Emberguard (Sep 28, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> AJ
> Soultaker
> Wad
> Rion
> ...


Nice.  take it this is a combination of edgelords and assholes? 'cause somehow if it's assholes I don't see law or Hero being on there

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Melodie (Sep 28, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> *Spinning Axe (Q) *damage increased from /50 to/55
> *Stand Aside (E)* damage increased from /175/210 to /180/215
> *Whirling Death (R)* damage increased from  to


draven shouldn't exist.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 28, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> Nice.  take it this is a combination of edgelords and assholes? 'cause somehow if it's assholes I don't see law or Hero being on there


Law as a player is different to Law as a host or regular poster.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 28, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> Nice.  take it this is a combination of edgelords and assholes? 'cause somehow if it's assholes I don't see law or Hero being on there



Anyone who is likely to cause a flamewar. Not all are assholes, but some are quite abrasive sometimes.


----------



## Melodie (Sep 28, 2017)

Why is soultaker in that list, educate me because from my experience he doesn't seem like it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Emberguard (Sep 28, 2017)

oh. guess this years favourites doesn't really count as a snapshot of that. He spent most of his time in the void


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 28, 2017)

Melodie said:


> draven shouldn't exist.



He is more popular than Link tho.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 28, 2017)

Soultaker was nice from what I remember... well he was inactive most of the time


----------



## Emberguard (Sep 28, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Anyone who is likely to cause a flamewar. Not all are assholes, but some are quite abrasive sometimes.


oh ok. Some of those I get, others I have way too little experience for that to be obvious


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 28, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> If all were in their prime this would be pretty good. hammer and Hero are mainly assholes for flaking on games, Catamount doesn't really seem to belong.
> 
> I should be on there



You kidding me? Catamount has been known to offer quality ragequits. Remember RWBY?


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2017)

Melodie said:


> draven shouldn't exist.



I think he's fine right now and not that difficult to play against if you play something with sustain, but why the buffs


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2017)

OH

XERCES

gotta put

THE MERCIFUL USURPER(tm) in there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm not sure about ST tbh, he was mentioned by others.

Tho he can be a pain in the ass if you are the host.


----------



## Melodie (Sep 28, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I think he's fine right now and not that difficult to play against if you play something with sustain, but why the buffs



Well yeah, just hate his kit design. I used to play every ADC, but never had interest in draven.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2017)

The worst thing is it's just flat damage buffs to all his abilities

So he's not stronger in any particular way, you just take more damage every time he hits you with anything


----------



## Psychic (Sep 28, 2017)

Melodie said:


> I didn't know sin was retarded back then. Now I do.





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Really? My oldest memory of Sin is him raging in Laix's Narutofia. That was back in 2014. I've known he is retarded ever since.


I remember when he was called Space, and he was wise and respected. Then he changed his name to SinRaven and the SinRage unleashed and he was drunk every day.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> AJ
> Soultaker
> Wad
> Rion
> ...


WTF DDL, I'm not an asshole. I'm so nice. OMG, I rage like 1 time!  In that game you and WPK hosted.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2017)

Melodie said:


> Well yeah, just hate his kit design. I used to play every ADC, but never had interest in draven.



Oh yeah you won't catch me playing one of those flop champions with a weird ass passive *looks at Fiora*


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 28, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You kidding me? Catamount has been known to offer quality ragequits. Remember RWBY?


I remember getting lynched as town for putting in effort early


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2017)

I, like Mundo, enjoy going where I please, not where directed by my passive that requires me to move in strange ways to maximize my damage


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 28, 2017)

No seriously.

He is more popular than Link.


----------



## Melodie (Sep 28, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Oh yeah you won't catch me playing one of those flop champions with a weird ass passive *looks at Fiora*


Fiora is fun to me, but I did enjoy her pre-rework more.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2017)

Melodie said:


> Fiora is fun to me, but I did enjoy her pre-rework more.



That ult nerf right before the rework was kinda brutal tho


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2017)

Omg omg I just remembered I lost a game earlier where I stomped a Zed mid as Diana and now I'm mad


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> No seriously.
> 
> He is more popular than Link.



DRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAVEN does it all

With STYLE


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2017)

The thing about Draven is I hate playing against him, and I'd rather have a Caitlyn than a Draven on my team


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2017)

also

i like draven

i like his design

i like his fantasy

i like his kit

but im fucking bollocks at him 

cant juggle for shit and i think he is mechanically very intensive and i very much appreciate his feast or famine playstyle


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2017)

More like feast or flop


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2017)

he will flop quite a bit if he doesnt get fed


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 28, 2017)

Fiora was cancer before and after the rework.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2017)

ok but can we actually delete maokai from the game 
thats the REAL cancer


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> he will flop quite a bit if he doesnt get fed



I should clarify I only dislike playing against Draven as a bot laner or jungler, I actually enjoy playing against him as a mid laner because I can reliably land skillshots on him


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> ok but can we actually delete maokai from the game
> thats the REAL cancer



Idk Zac kinda make me more mad lately

I under my tower, and then Zac like, no u not sis -_-


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Fiora was cancer before and after the rework.



I feel like old Fiora was just an AD version of Diana with more AoE in exchange for low range


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2017)

But then again riot also wants to rework Diana so


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 28, 2017)

Diana is a bitch too.


----------



## Melodie (Sep 28, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> But then again riot also wants to rework Diana so


Why this


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2017)

Pls Diana is awful until 6 and then has to land a weird skill shot and all in you with no escapes


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2017)

Melodie said:


> Why this



They also confirmed she was a lesbian, so I assume to better express that in her kit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2017)

Also I'm so over the Reddit circle jerk around ardent censer right now. People are complaining Janna is popular, and then saying they can't play mages anymore. That's exactly what you _should _play into Janna! Brand, Malzahar, Zyra, Morgana and even Ashe support all counter Janna in lane.


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Psychic (Sep 28, 2017)

Sona is the best support, that is all. No one can compare.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 28, 2017)

Psychic said:


> WTF DDL, I'm not an asshole. I'm so nice. OMG, I rage like 1 time!  In that game you and WPK hosted.



This isn't about you being an asshole, more like you are a powder keg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2017)

@Nitty Scott 
You had a temper like my jealousy
Too hot, too greedy
How could you leave me
When I needed to possess you?
I hated you, I loved you, too


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2017)

*WHY THE FUCK AM I NOT ON THE LIST?*

*YOU IDIOT! *


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2017)

Babooshka


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 28, 2017)

Rem go home youre drunk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2017)

I have to roleplay being a jerk and that ended with Kitsune being lynched.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2017)

RemChu said:


> @Nitty Scott
> You had a temper like my jealousy
> Too hot, too greedy
> How could you leave me
> ...



_Queen back in the US
Low iron but you pressed
Who lied and said you next?
Crying emojis in my group text
Stay in your bum ass duplex
It's Minaj, no group sex_

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 28, 2017)

Wut the fuck did I walk in on?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Santí (Sep 28, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I have to roleplay being a jerk and that ended with Kitsune being lynched.



Your most legendary moment yet still.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 28, 2017)

nerd talk


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 28, 2017)

no this stuff with Nitty. Three times now..and nothing...you guys keep giving that he-bitch shine


----------



## Legend (Sep 28, 2017)

Here we go again

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2017)

This is like the void, will we ever escape.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 28, 2017)

oh shush it @Legend no matter how hard @Superman or @Nitty Scott try they will never reach my level of rage.


----------



## Legend (Sep 28, 2017)

Stahp antagonizing volatile people

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2017)

This is pandora's meme. 

Rage


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm not volatile @Legend? But he-bitch one and two are?


----------



## Psychic (Sep 28, 2017)

I need two replacements for my mafia game. If anyone wants to sub in, please pm me, thanks.


----------



## Legend (Sep 28, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I'm not volatile @Legend? But he-bitch one and two are?


All of you are volatile and borderline unstable.


----------



## Magic (Sep 29, 2017)

Psychic said:


> I need two replacements for my mafia game. If anyone wants to sub in, please pm me, thanks.


I'll help :0 



but pm me summary of events?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 29, 2017)

so are you @Legend, so are you.


----------



## Legend (Sep 29, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> so are you @Legend, so are you.


Go any proof? Im pretty mellow if i do say so myself.


----------



## Psychic (Sep 29, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I'll help :0
> 
> 
> 
> but pm me summary of events?


please send me pm to confirm.


----------



## Aries (Sep 29, 2017)

The Void was a mistake

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 29, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> Nice.  take it this is a combination of edgelords and assholes? 'cause somehow if it's assholes I don't see law or Hero being on there



Heh. You met me after I'd retired and gotten myself engaged.

And wait...you think I'd make more sense as an edgelord? Fark. 



Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Wut the fuck did I walk in on?



Drama you weren't yet involved in. That has since cooled.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 29, 2017)

mMany of great moments this year, but one that stood out was when the Big Dawg Hachibi became my Co-Host.

This is his yard now

Reactions: Neutral 1 | Ningen 2


----------



## Legend (Sep 29, 2017)

Aries said:


> mMany of great moments this year, but one that stood out was when the Big Dawg Hachibi became my Co-Host.
> 
> This is his yard now


Boooooooooooooooooooo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 29, 2017)

Also, I thought you guys might want to know-- nfcnorth has large avy privileges and isn't using them.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 29, 2017)

what a prick. lol


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

Need a replacement. @Underworld Broker  you want to play?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I ship this too.


Wtf that's i*c*st


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Really? My oldest memory of Sin is him raging in Laix's Narutofia. That was back in 2014. I've known he is retarded ever since.


Wow rude.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2017)

I see I missed a lot.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Didn't someone host a ghost of the past members mafia? When was that?
> 
> IIRC it was @WADsworth the Wise





WADsworth the Wise said:


> I think I had signups but never hosted it?
> 
> Not sure
> 
> All the years are blurring together in my old age


I think I played in it but someone other than WAD hosted it (perhaps took over from him)


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> AJ
> Soultaker
> Wad
> Rion
> ...


>spend years making a troublemaker status for myself
>rage in every other game
>not in this lineup 

I feel personally offended and you should apologise DDL!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Emberguard (Sep 29, 2017)

Law said:


> Heh. You met me after I'd retired and gotten myself engaged.
> 
> And wait...you think I'd make more sense as an edgelord? Fark.


I don't normally use or see the word edgelord used so I was just making assumptions on it it's meaning. Judging by that response I'm guessing it doesn't mean cool person

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2017)

Psychic said:


> remember when he was called Space, and he was wise and respected. Then he changed his name to SinRaven and the SinRage unleashed and he was drunk every day.


 

My Space days were objectively the worst. I fluffed every other game and when I played seriously I was very prickly and quickly raged.

SinRage was born when I still was Space. I believe the very first instance of SinRage was in Zoro and Blur's Bleach game.

Before I was Space I also was SinRaven back in 2012 and halfway through 2013. I only was a very nice and eloquent player back then.


----------



## Legend (Sep 29, 2017)

Old Sinraven and Space sucked donkey dick, and were lucky in League


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2017)

Legend said:


> Old Sinraven and Space sucked donkey dick, and were lucky in League


Lol get rekt nerd 

Over and over again


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Need a replacement. @Underworld Broker  you want to play?



Nah fam, can only be active in one game rn


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Nah fam, can only be active in one game rn


Sad, alright thanks.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 29, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Lol get rekt nerd
> 
> Over and over again


Next time we ever play, ill own you

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2017)

Legend said:


> Next time we ever play, ill own you



He says, knowing they'll never face each other again.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2017)

Legend said:


> Next time we ever play, ill own you


1v1 me irl


----------



## Legend (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> He says, knowing they'll never face each other again.


LIES AND SLANDER YOU STALE FOODSTUFF


SinRaven said:


> 1v1 me irl


Ill choke you out

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2017)

Legend said:


> LIES AND SLANDER YOU STALE FOODSTUFF
> 
> Ill choke you out



Bite me.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2017)

Legend should join the troublemaker club.


----------



## Legend (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Bite me.


No one likes stale food, you are a day away from growing mold


SinRaven said:


> Legend should join the troublemaker club.


Meh


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2017)

Legend said:


> No one likes stale food, you are a day away from growing mold


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

I had some waffles few days ago, good shit. 

What's your address @Mr. Waffles  I'll bite you.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm sorry about being toxic guys.  I feel really bad now.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 29, 2017)

why you lying for @Nitty Scott?

I'm gonna go see the wax figure of Nicki Minaj one day and follow the trend of taking a picture of hitting her doggystyle and post it.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

Don't start things Rion.


I reserved my opinion since things already calmed down, so try and do the same.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I'm sorry about being toxic guys.  I feel really bad now.


Don't you worry. It's forgive and forget.

Besides, it was entertainting for a while.

Reactions: Disagree 3


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 29, 2017)

@White Wolf stop being a hypocrite...its a joke. 
 

Maybe.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

Nah.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 29, 2017)

you gonna get all serious on us now @White Wolf? 

come on bro. thats not like you.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

Just because I'm all for fun and games doesn't mean I don't have a serious side.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 29, 2017)

Poop poop.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2017)

Why the salty disagree Wolfie.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Why the salty disagree Wolfie.


I disagree.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I disagree.


Drama Queen


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 29, 2017)

super drama queen. 


we still love ya though @White Wolf.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 29, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I'm sorry about being toxic guys.  I feel really bad now.



Tbh that was probably your LoL player side speaking.

"I'm gonna bully people who refuse to git gud so they leave"? That is so LoL.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2017)

I love toxic league players, they make my games fun and interesting.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 29, 2017)

That means you love every LoL player?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 29, 2017)

fuck league of legends. Yeah I said it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Emberguard (Sep 29, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Tbh that was probably your LoL player side speaking.
> 
> "I'm gonna bully people who refuse to git gud so they leave"? That is so LoL.


I take it that's league of legends not laugh out loud


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 29, 2017)

LoL is the only game I know where you can report people to the staff for being bad at the game.

Take a guess on how that influences player behavior.

The whole game is structured to be an e-sport (no wonder it's the most popular one). There are no servers, there are leagues. They dont release new maps or mechanics because as a sport it benefits on having constant gameplay. Matches are very long, so that people dont play unless they are willing to commit their time. And the gameplay is full of boring bullshit like killing minions so that people who see it as a job instead of a game fit better in it.

Again, take a guess on how all that influences player behavior.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2017)

Don't speak out of your ass, DDL.

You can report them, but it won't do anything.


----------



## Emberguard (Sep 29, 2017)

Sounds like it could be fun to begin with, then toxic and really frustrating really quickly if you're not playing with friends


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> Sounds like it could be fun to begin with, then toxic and really frustrating really quickly if you're not playing with friends


Pretty much.  I used to play it with a group of friends but then got kicked out of the group so just wandered off and never played it again.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 29, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> Sounds like it could be fun to begin with, then toxic and really frustrating really quickly if you're not playing with friends


 ultimate time sink, Zombie Zombie.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 29, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Don't speak out of your ass, DDL.
> 
> You can report them, but it won't do anything.



That is not the point.

The point is that the game fosters a toxic community by giving players the idea that not being competitive is illegal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 29, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> Sounds like it could be fun to begin with, then toxic and really frustrating really quickly if you're not playing with friends



I dropped it when I played with friends and notice them being as toxic as the random people I played with.

There is no way around it. If you are not an asshole, you are playing the wrong game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> That is not the point.
> 
> The point is that the game fosters a toxic community by giving players the idea that not being competitive is illegal.



But you can report anyone for anything in pretty much any game?



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I dropped it when I played with friends and notice them being as toxic as the random people I played with.
> 
> There is no way around it. If you are not an asshole, you are playing the wrong game.



This is such an incredible overgeneralization, though.

Welcome to Team Prejudice. Stare into the abyss, I guess.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 29, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> But you can report anyone for anything in pretty much any game?



Reporting people for being unskilled is unique for LoL.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2017)

That's not been an allowable report option for a long time 

Which was always intended as a placebo to help people who are mad about their game calm down after (since that specific report option literally lead to nothing). And you could only report in League once you are in the post-game lobby.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 29, 2017)

Back in 2014 when I played it, the staff began a campaign to reduce toxic behavior in the game.

There was a thread in the official forums about it. The majority of replies were from players who opposed it and argued the toxic behavior was necessary to keep bad players from joining.

In any other game, toxic players pretend they are not toxic to escape the banhammer. In lol, the community openly advocates for the right of being toxic.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

Can't say I ever experienced any of that, but then again I did leave around '12-13...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> LoL is the only game I know where you can report people to the staff for being bad at the game.
> 
> Take a guess on how that influences player behavior.
> 
> ...





WADsworth the Wise said:


> Don't speak out of your ass, DDL.
> 
> You can report them, but it won't do anything.


They removed that function iic.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2017)

Yeah, I clarified that.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> They dont release new maps or mechanics because as a sport it benefits on having constant gameplay.


They keep releasing random gamemodes for fun that they rotate every week and recently they started to have map overlays (Siege and Blood Moon) or even complete new maps (Star Guardian). 

You don't have to commit to the ranked leagues.

I play League mostly for fun, as evident by my ~50 total ranked matches over the past 4 years as opposed to the thousands of normal matches and fun gamemode matches (including ARAM where I have about 1500 games). Yes the game kinda revolves around a competitive scene, but that's kinda what it is about in the first place. But that doesn't mean you have to play competitive all the time. They definitely also promote the fun and dare I say casual part.

So I agree with WAD, don't speak out of your ass.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2017)

And with the new honor and prize system they are promoting healthy communications over everything.

In my experience, I encounter very little toxicity. I maybe encounter a toxic player every ~10 games and I'm generally immune to their ramblings.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> And with the new honor and prize system they are promoting healthy communications over everything


Oh and from what I've seen, the community loves this. I've seen no popular threads anywhere that had people complaining that they were locked out of getting prizes because their toxic behavior.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> And with the new honor and prize system they are promoting healthy communications over everything.
> 
> In my experience, I encounter very little toxicity. I maybe encounter a toxic player every ~10 games and I'm generally immune to their ramblings.



Maybe you've just become desensitized to the toxicity of EUW


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 29, 2017)

Maybe it changed in the past 3 years. Havent played LoL since then.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2017)

That may be, but I got the impression you were ready to generalize every League player ever as being inherently toxic (although I do agree the game tends to bring out the worst in people, sometimes people who are otherwise very good people.)

But it would be foolish to suggest that the most popular game in the world is nothing but toxic people.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 29, 2017)

LoL is bad, and you should feel bad


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> LoL is bad, and you should feel bad



I'm gonna guess you're a DOTA player?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I had some waffles few days ago, good shit.
> 
> What's your address @Mr. Waffles  I'll bite you.



Take a left at the first junction, then keep going straight until you see a waving waffle.



WADsworth the Wise said:


> sometimes people who are otherwise very good people



Talking about yourself here ?


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Take a left at the first junction, then keep going straight until you see a waving waffle.


I'll start walking... you won't let me stand out in the cold right?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 29, 2017)

I am glad I never played such a retarded game. But, I also thought RuneScape was stupid and would blast and make fun of my friends who played that horrible ass looking game.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'll start walking... you won't let me stand out in the cold right?



If it's getting cold it means you blinked at the wrong moment and missed me, so you ended up at the North/South pole.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> If it's getting cold it means you blinked at the wrong moment and missed me, so you ended up at the North/South pole.


 
Somehow I doubt it considering how cold it is here right now.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Maybe you've just become desensitized to the toxicity of EUW


Last time I had toxic players in my game none of them were actually toxic, but they were just too sensitive.

WW: "Sona why didn't you help me"
Sona: "Please stop complaining Warwick"
WW: "OMG WHY ARE YOU FLAMING ME?"
Sona [All]: "Pls report this toxic WW ty"

Nothing was going on until they made it something.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Somehow I doubt it considering how cold it is here right now.



It's not cold where you are. 
It's just chilly.

smh.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Last time I had toxic players in my game none of them were actually toxic, but they were just too sensitive.
> 
> WW: "Sona why didn't you help me"
> Sona: "Please stop complaining Warwick"
> ...



Were you playing with... yourself ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Were you playing with... yourself ?


Nothing in that description sounds like me


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It's not cold where you are.
> It's just chilly.
> 
> smh.


Don't agree with that.  It's pretty cold, smh.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Take a left at the first junction, then keep going straight until you see a waving waffle.
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about yourself here ?



>me
>good people
>very good


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Nothing in that description sounds like me



To me they both sounded like you. 



White Wolf said:


> Don't agree with that.  It's pretty cold, smh.



Pffffft. 



WADsworth the Wise said:


> >me
> >good people
> >very good



> calls you good people
> gets laughed at by you


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2017)

The social convention is to laugh at good jokes.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> The social convention is to laugh at good jokes.


> jokes
Sure.

I wasn't joking though.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Pffffft.


My blankets say pfftt to you.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> My blankets say pfftt to you.



That sounds like something Rion would say. 
Although he'd be more direct.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That sounds like something Rion would say.
> Although he'd be more direct.


No Stelios.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> To me they both sounded like you.


I would never say any of those things unless the other player was that devil bitch @Melodie.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2017)

@Dragon D. Luffy you still haven't apologised to me


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> No Stelios.







SinRaven said:


> I would never say any of those things unless the other player was that devil bitch @Melodie.



So, I'm right.
Good to know.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm sorry... went tooo far with that one

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'm sorry... went tooo far with that one


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


You started it.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You started it.



I started it, I finished it. 
I do it all.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> So, I'm right.
> Good to know.


No, I haven't played with her in a long time. We're not on good terms currently.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I started it, I finished it.
> I do it all.


Nah... I'm better at finishing than you.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 29, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> I'm gonna guess you're a DOTA player?


Nah, I'm just tired of LoL


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2017)

im tired of all these multiplayer teamwork games unless I'm playing with friends 

God I hate randoms


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> No, I haven't played with her in a long time. We're not on good terms currently.



>.>



White Wolf said:


> Nah... I'm better at finishing than you.



You wish.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> >.>
> 
> 
> 
> You wish.


Get down and I'll show you.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Get down and I'll show you.



No thanks.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> No thanks.


And that's how you finish *drops mic*

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> And that's how you finish *drops mic*



But you finished nothing.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> >.>


<. <


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> But you finished nothing.


That's what you think

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 29, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy you still haven't apologised to me



I apologize when there is a non zero chance the person was insulted.

Not this case.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> <. <



>.>


White Wolf said:


> That's what you think



Is it ?


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> >.>
> 
> 
> Is it ?


I already forgot what we're talking about

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I already forgot what we're talking about


I already forget that after the first reply.
Just do what I do and roll with it.
No one will notice.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I already forget that after the first reply.
> Just do what I do and roll with it.
> No one will notice.


I'm not WAD to be able to just roll around so easily...

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'm not WAD to be able to just roll around so easily...



Taking cheap shots at WAD a new hobby of yours ?


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Taking cheap shots at WAD a new hobby of yours ?


I like tubby people  
and
well
you know
he's hard to miss as a target

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I apologize when there is a non zero chance the person was insulted.
> 
> Not this case.


I am insulted that you left me off actually!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2017)

the size of my species is relative to how long we live
im like a lobster


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I like tubby people
> and
> well
> you know
> he's hard to miss as a target



I like people.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> the size of my species is relative to how long we live
> im like a lobster


Zoidberg!

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> the size of my species is relative to how long we live
> im like a lobster



> lobster
> crab


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I like people.


Most people disgust me

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> >.>


^.^


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Zoidberg!



woop woop woop woop



Mr. Waffles said:


> > lobster
> > crab



oh we have a ZOOLOGIST over here huh


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Most people disgust me



Most people are entertainment.



SinRaven said:


> ^.^



v.v



WADsworth the Wise said:


> oh we have a ZOOLOGIST over here huh



Nope, just someone who remembered the code for the  emote.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> v.v


x.x


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> x.x



I ran out of eyes.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I ran out of eyes.


y.y 

I use it often enough.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Nello (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > lobster
> > crab


Well excuse ME Lord Aristocratsworth Sir, please forgive this stupid peasant for not having an aquarium and lots  of  food expert people in the watery food department of my kitchen  How am I suppose to know the difference between a crab and a so called "lobster"

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I ran out of eyes.


q.q


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2017)

Nello said:


> Well excuse ME Lord Aristocratsworth Sir, please forgive this stupid peasant for not having an aquarium and lots  of  food expert people in the watery food department of my kitchen  How am I suppose to know the difference between a crab and a so called "lobster"

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> y.y
> 
> I use it often enough.





SinRaven said:


> q.q



Random letters don't count.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Random letters don't count.


It's sad/crying eyes smh.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It's sad/crying eyes smh.



It lacks water.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It lacks water.


The tears of my soul are drier than the Sahara.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Random letters don't count.


o.o


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2017)

>looks at top contributors 
>looks like I only recently surpassed @Marco in postcount 

RIP


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> The tears of my soul are drier than the Sahara.



Well.... okay. >.>



SinRaven said:


> o.o



p.p



SinRaven said:


> >looks at top contributors
> >looks like I only recently surpassed @Marco in postcount
> 
> RIP



I have over 1700 posts here... 
WW too.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2017)

wait

remchu is the top poster


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I have over 1700 posts here...
> WW too.


Most of them unrated too

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> wait
> 
> remchu is the top poster



Does that even remotely surprise you ?



White Wolf said:


> Most of them unrated too



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> p.p


$.$


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I was thinking the same thing.


Most of them really lewd

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> $.$




€.€


White Wolf said:


> Most of them really lewd



How optimistic.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> €.€
> 
> 
> How optimistic.


Have a dumb.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> €.€


*.*


----------



## Aries (Sep 29, 2017)

Marco is still in the top 10 even though he's been in the grave for a year


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm not sure if I have ever been in the top ten most posts of any game I have played. I will think I posted a good deal sometimes, after an especially good performance only to look at top contributors and have around 35 posts

I want to demolish all these abilities that reward players for posting a lot


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I'm not sure if I have ever been in the top ten most posts of any game I have played. I will think I posted a good deal sometimes, after an especially good performance only to look at top contributors and have around 35 posts
> 
> I want to demolish all these abilities that reward players for posting a lot



can confirm

i hosted a 10 player generic game once with you in it

you were 11th

since i had more posts as the mod

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 29, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> can confirm
> 
> i hosted a 10 player generic game once with you in it
> 
> ...


I can believe it.

I regularly end up posting more as a host then as a player, outside of host posts


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

WAFFLES
WHAT
ARE
YOu
DOING

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> WAFFLES
> WHAT
> ARE
> YOu
> DOING



What am I doing ?


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What am I doing ?


You got bored ?

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You got bored ?



I'm always bored.
So you have to be more specific.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm always bored.
> So you have to be more specific.


You have better things to do

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You have better things to do



Name 1 thing.

I'll wait.

(I won't be waiting if you know what I mean)


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Name 1 thing.
> 
> I'll wait.
> 
> (I won't be waiting if you know what I mean)


Tila Tequila

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Tila Tequila



I... don't know how to interpret this.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I... don't know how to interpret this.


Don't lie...  you know very well what I mean.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Don't lie...  you know very well what I mean.



Have an optimistic.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Have an optimistic.


It's not optimistic to beat it off violently.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It's not optimistic to beat it off violently.



You lost me there.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You lost me there.


Good, go lose yourself in another thread

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Good, go lose yourself in another thread



Nah, I'm peachy just right here.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Nah, I'm peachy just right here.


  

Good night!

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Good night!



Sleep well!


----------



## Shizune (Sep 29, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> LoL is the only game I know where you can report people to the staff for being bad at the game.
> 
> Take a guess on how that influences player behavior.
> 
> ...



DDL what are you talking about 

- The option to report for "lack of skill" _never _did anything and has long since been removed.

- There are multiple servers, for example I can't play with Sin and Melodie because they're on the European servers.

- There are 3 different maps, used to be 4 until one got retired due to lack of activity and they do several new gamemodes/maps every year for holidays.

- Games are typically around 20-30 minutes long.

- Killing minions is easy and only exists to make you vulnerable so that your opponent has an opportunity to attack you. Also, 2 of the 5 roles don't go to lane and kill minions.


----------



## Aries (Sep 29, 2017)

Do my eyes deceive me or did cubey turn into Mr. Waffles while I was away

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 29, 2017)

Also League brings out the worst in people because once a mistake happens you have to sit there and deal with it for the next 20-30 some odd minutes.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 29, 2017)

Also WAD after spamming Ahri lately I've officially retired my Zyra mid

She just feels so awful by comparison I can't justify it anymore


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2017)

finaree


----------



## Tiger (Sep 29, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Don't speak out of your ass, DDL.
> 
> You can report them, but it won't do anything.



It was bad for the player environment though, that's why it was removed. That was the part he didn't research-- that it was since taken out.

It not actually doing anything wasn't the point.

Bottom line is-- I'm not good enough at games like that to be competitive, and therefore I will never play them. My experience in games like that is if you're not great, you're fucking terrible. I have a lot of games I'm fantastic at, and I'd prefer to just stick to those, despite games like LoL being "more popular". I don't feel as though I'm missing out, most likely because I'm in my 30s and don't actually have that much free time anyway. If I was a 16 year old nerd, I'd definitely feel pressure to try and be good at these games I dislike. Which is a shame.

Basically just saying, its level of toxicity _does indeed_ ward off people who may want to just play for fun. I know for a fact that my view on it is fairly prevalent from those on the outside looking in.

I wouldn't want this community to get to that point where people were afraid to try and play because they weren't sure they'd be good right away. I would rather play with a dozen new, inexperienced players willing to learn than even 1 veteran who thinks he's above it all, and will only try if he or she feels like it or if their role is stellar.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 29, 2017)

I think that's more intrinsic to the game than the community. Team-based PvP games with variables such as hundreds of different possible characters take a long time to learn and lock you in a chatroom with people who will blame you for anything that goes wrong. It's not unique to the League player base.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiny (Sep 29, 2017)

all MOBA games have ridiculous toxic community, people prefer to other players them instead look at their own mistakes(feeding), I think Dota is even more toxic than LoL because its full of teenager peruvians and russians 


but even small mobas like vainglory(phone) the community is terrible


----------



## Tiger (Sep 29, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> I think that's more intrinsic to the game than the community. Team-based PvP games with variables such as hundreds of different possible characters take a long time to learn and lock you in a chatroom with people who will blame you for anything that goes wrong. It's not unique to the League player base.



Definitely not a League-specific comment from me.

My co-worker periodically tries to get me to play Smite with him. It's a different style of game, but in a way...it's the same thing.

And I know my strengths and weaknesses, so if I know I won't be competitive at a game like that-- I'd rather not play.

Put me in charge of an army, and I can be a great general and tactician...put a longbow in my hands, and I will be lucky if I hit the target, let alone a bullseye. Those types of games are not for everyone.


----------



## Legend (Sep 29, 2017)

Sin is garbage, just saiyan


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 29, 2017)

That's why I enjoy story games on the PS4 

Just got all the kingdom hearts for PS4 (including 2.8). Never got to own them as a child.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 29, 2017)

Law said:


> Definitely not a League-specific comment from me.
> 
> My co-worker periodically tries to get me to play Smite with him. It's a different style of game, but in a way...it's the same thing.
> 
> ...



Team fortress 2 was a game about aiming that I played for 3 years despite having shitty aim like you. It helped that the competitive servers were all well hidden from the public. And my favorite classes (pyro, engineer, spy, medic) were the ones that required more spacial intelligence instead of aim.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 29, 2017)

League isn't even that mechanical, there's champions whose abilities are all point-and-click

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 29, 2017)

Also Nitty, I dont recall matches in lol under 40 minutes ever being a thing. Unless this is a thing that has changed too.

And the minion thing is simple: you are going to need to do it at some point, because you cant pick lanes whenever you want. It will make the first 30 min of the match boring. If it is your first time, you will try to break formation. Then you will get bullied. If you want to be competitive, you will stay and endure the boredom and toxicity. If you are a casual, you leave.

And 3 maps isnt a high number even in super mario bros.


----------



## Shiny (Sep 29, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> That's why I enjoy story games on the PS4
> 
> Just got all the kingdom hearts for PS4 (including 2.8). Never got to own them as a child.



i love these type of games,sadly im stuck with a 2008 "gaming pc" that just can run ps3 games on low quality

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 29, 2017)

I wanna finally play Assassins creed origins, God of War and red dead redemption 2


----------



## Aries (Sep 29, 2017)

That new cuphead game looking real good. @Platinum if haven't already put that in the list for your game


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 29, 2017)

I want to play Overwatch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 29, 2017)

My dad told me he will buy me a new pc but I am procrastinating on researching a model for weeks.

Feel free to point at me and laugh.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 29, 2017)

Shiny said:


> i love these type of games,sadly im stuck with a 2008 "gaming pc" that just can run ps3 games on low quality

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 29, 2017)

Ok.

I hereby swear I will decide on a pc model, and email it to my dad, the first week day of the next week, unless some night activity outside comes up.


----------



## Legend (Sep 29, 2017)

Best Game of All Time: Backyard Baseball

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 29, 2017)

Super Mario bros 2 game of the year

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Emberguard (Sep 29, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I'm not sure if I have ever been in the top ten most posts of any game I have played. I will think I posted a good deal sometimes, after an especially good performance only to look at top contributors and have around 35 posts
> 
> I want to demolish all these abilities that reward players for posting a lot



I got 7th in Aries Favourites game \o/ 624 posts..... lets never do that again 



Law said:


> Put me in charge of an army, and I can be a great general and tactician...put a longbow in my hands, and I will be lucky if I hit the target, let alone a bullseye. Those types of games are not for everyone.


 Put me in charge of either... RIP.

 I can build a nice economy, but that;s about it. Once in stronghold I sent a 300 strong army of soldiers to my brother who I can't remember if he had 15 or 50, but a small amount anyway. I never got to touch any of his men and my entire army was slaughtered. 

 Meanwhile I had 14 graneries full of food and no where to put the excess while my brother was struggling to fill more then 1. My /Other/ brother just excels at building a great defence that can be left to itself overnight and still be standing. I ended up moving my king into the fortress of the brother with the great defence as the brother that slaughtered my army raised my town. The game kept my 300+ cows stored.... somehow. So I used my trebuchets that survived to lob cows at my brother whenever he tried attacking the fortress. It was something of a stale mate

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 29, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> I got 7th in Aries Favourites game \o/ 624 posts..... lets never do that again


That is like 20 games worth of posts for me

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 29, 2017)

Legend said:


> Best Game of All Time: Backyard Baseball


Kickball  =]


----------



## Emberguard (Sep 29, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> That is like 20 games worth of posts for me


It normally is for me too


----------



## Chaos (Sep 29, 2017)

@Law

Have you played Europa Universalis 4?

You seem like a person who would enjoy grand strategy


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 29, 2017)

So thinking about hosting a game sometime in the future. Should I do Nanatsu no Taizai Arc 1, or Battle of the Edgelords/Assholes?


----------



## Magic (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 29, 2017)

I think my record is a bit above 100 posts in the Turf Wars game on The Syndicate. I out witted JJJ and Sloonei(former Mafia Championship finalists) to win that game, earning MVP as Godfather

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 29, 2017)

Chaos said:


> @Law
> 
> Have you played Europa Universalis 4?
> 
> You seem like a person who would enjoy grand strategy



Haven't. I'm sure I would. I'll add it to the list of things I'd like to do and likely won't. :/


----------



## Aries (Sep 29, 2017)

Its time to come out of retirement, and sign up for a mafia game. Show these rascals how its done with a mvp like performance

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 29, 2017)

You should play there again sometime @WolfPrinceKouga


----------



## Magic (Sep 29, 2017)

Aries said:


> Its time to come out of retirement, and sign up for a mafia game. Show these rascals how its done with a mvp like performance


They might d1 one you.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 29, 2017)

You should play there again sometime @WolfPrinceKouga


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 29, 2017)

Just read book 5 if Grimgar. Pretty great, although i was 100% filler.

Wonder if anybody here reads it too.


----------



## Chaos (Sep 29, 2017)

Law said:


> Haven't. I'm sure I would. I'll add it to the list of things I'd like to do and likely won't. :/



Can't blame you. It's a big time investment to even understand the game and the buy-in cost with three years worth of dlc is pretty steep.

However, I can confidently claim it's the deepest and most rewarding game I've ever played. The joy of winning a war you really shouldn't against a vastly superior opponent through a combination of military tactics and opportunistic diplomacy is something no other game has ever made me feel. 

Let me know if you ever do decide to give it a shot. Learning in multiplayer can cut a fair chunk from the pretty ridiculous learning curve.


----------



## Magic (Sep 29, 2017)

great black out is the anime short I mentioned yesterday. 10 mins, was nice though....wanted more.


----------



## Aries (Sep 29, 2017)

RemChu said:


> They might d1 one you.



I'll end up being revealed as the jester


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 29, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Just read book 5 if Grimgar. Pretty great, although i was 100% filler.
> 
> Wonder if anybody here reads it too.


I should but I procrastinate too much.

Season 2 when


----------



## Magic (Sep 29, 2017)

last one


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 29, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I should but I procrastinate too much.
> 
> Season 2 when



Read book 3 at least.

Its like the Storm of Swords of the series.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 29, 2017)

I want season 2 too tho.

If only for the less annoying Ranta, and less stupid Yume. Tho I prefer the sarcastic Shihoru from the books.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 29, 2017)

I wonder if people would play a Knights of the Old Republic style game. I also wonder if they'd sign up and then complain that there was no Darth Vader or BB-8...


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 29, 2017)

Law said:


> I wonder if people would play a Knights of the Old Republic style game. I also wonder if they'd sign up and then complain that there was no Darth Vader or BB-8...


My Darth Traya role got the most votes of any role in CotH


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 29, 2017)

Law said:


> I wonder if people would play a Knights of the Old Republic style game. I also wonder if they'd sign up and then complain that there was no Darth Vader or BB-8...


Never owned it but watched my friend play that game and thoroughly enjoyed simply watching the gameplay.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 29, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> So thinking about hosting a game sometime in the future. Should I do Nanatsu no Taizai Arc 1, or Battle of the Edgelords/Assholes?


???


----------



## Tiger (Sep 29, 2017)

I probably wouldn't restrict it to just KOTOR time period/story...but have a lot of the old badasses from 6000BBY to 3950BBY. Tulak Hord and Naga Sadow, for example. Mandalore as Indie, both Indomitable and Ultimate.

Shtuff like that.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 29, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> ???


Pretty sure there has been a NnT game before. Would prefer Edgelord/Asshole.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 29, 2017)

I can't believe I never knew about these until now

Reactions: Funny 3 | Neutral 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 29, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Pretty sure there has been a NnT game before. Would prefer Edgelord/Asshole.


Really? I don't recall one. But hmmm I was thinking the latter may have mor eptential even though I started on roles for the former.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 29, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Really? I don't recall one. But hmmm I was thinking the latter may have mor eptential even though I started on roles for the former.




Knew it was a 2013 game making it rather easy to find manually.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 29, 2017)

Law said:


> I wonder if people would play a Knights of the Old Republic style game. I also wonder if they'd sign up and then complain that there was no Darth Vader or BB-8...


Bastilla Shan, Darth Bane, Exar Kun, Satele Shan, Malgus, Revan, The Dread Masters, The Eternal Empire


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 29, 2017)

Law said:


> I wonder if people would play a Knights of the Old Republic style game. I also wonder if they'd sign up and then complain that there was no Darth Vader or BB-8...



A Kotor game would be amazing

I can imagine a mechanic for reven to either be town or converted to mafia


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 29, 2017)

My dog had to have puppies in the middle of the night

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 29, 2017)

Law said:


> I wonder if people would play a Knights of the Old Republic style game. I also wonder if they'd sign up and then complain that there was no Darth Vader or BB-8...


I love Kotor it is one of my all time favorite games. My one problem with the series is people trying to make it cannon. I honestly feel the game would lose all its charm with a cannon set story line. Just my opinion though. But I would be an auto sign for any mafia game about it.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 29, 2017)

Aries said:


> That new cuphead game looking real good. @Platinum if haven't already put that in the list for your game



I just got done playing it actually.

This game is hard as fuck .

I need to git gud.


----------



## Magic (Sep 29, 2017)

Nintendo switch is back in stock on Amazon, just placed an order, I get it sunday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 29, 2017)

Got this for my little sis  bday.




"Oh God why can't my boyfriend SKATE?!"

and some yellow vans she wanted.

Seen this crewneck before on a kid in france. Never thought I'd be buying one. ~_~


----------



## Magic (Sep 29, 2017)

Could probably stockpile switches and sell them at a jacked up price once they sell out in one day.


----------



## Aries (Sep 29, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I just got done playing it actually.
> 
> This game is hard as fuck .
> 
> I need to git gud.



I can only imagine man, was watching some videos and man does it look like it's gonna be a pain to pass but damn does the art and gameplay look good. They would make some awesome roles for your game


----------



## Magic (Sep 29, 2017)

Kim Jung shirt that says 

"send nukes"

 tempted to buy, but gonna get jumped here.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 29, 2017)

Aries said:


> I can only imagine man, was watching some videos and man does it look like it's gonna be a pain to pass but damn does the art and gameplay look good. They would make some awesome roles for your game



I'll be putting someone from the game in there for sure.


----------



## Aries (Sep 30, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I'll be putting someone from the game in there for sure.



I look forward to seeing how it all goes down. Speaking of hype not to long until Mario odyssey, Mario mafia please


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> Super Mario bros 2 game of the year



That was annoying to watch. >.>


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 30, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Aries (Sep 30, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That was annoying to watch. >.>


Off to Hades you go


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> Off to Hades you go



Dude sucked at playing Mario 2.
Like seriously ?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 30, 2017)

That's not the Mario 2 I played as a kid...


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 30, 2017)

Law said:


> That's not the Mario 2 I played as a kid...



Neither the one I played at first.
But it's the actual Mario 2.
Better known to Europeans/Americans as The Lost Levels I think.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 30, 2017)

The original Dark Souls of gaming .


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 30, 2017)

Platinum said:


> The original Dark Souls of gaming .



Who you talking to ?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 30, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Who you talking to ?



Mario The Lost Levels.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 30, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Who you talking to ?



Commenting on Mario The Lost Levels.


----------



## Legend (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Sep 30, 2017)

I'm glad Boku no Hero is getting such traction, S2 just ended and they already announced S3

Fuck 

Probably when S3 finished will do BnHA Mafia v2 for the Forest Infiltration arc umf good shit and sexy gifs 

Dabi, Muscular, Himiko   All For One

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 30, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Mario The Lost Levels.





Platinum said:


> Commenting on Mario The Lost Levels.



Are you saying it was hard ?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 30, 2017)

Need two players for Cinemafia now


----------



## Aries (Sep 30, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Dude sucked at playing Mario 2.
> Like seriously ?



Dunkey is da besto. He's not taking the game serious, its a joke. He got further with that game though then most people would have


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> Dunkey is da besto. He's not taking the game serious, its a joke. He got further with that game though then most people would have



Unless I missed something... that game is easy as fuck.
It's not Mario Kaizo or that other one lol.


----------



## Legend (Sep 30, 2017)

I gotta watch BnHA


----------



## Aries (Sep 30, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Unless I missed something... that game is easy as fuck.
> It's not Mario Kaizo or that other one lol.



If I recall lost levels is one of the hardest Mario games of all time, they didn't even ship this to America as the second game because of it


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 30, 2017)

Legend said:


> I gotta watch BnHA


It's awesome


----------



## Legend (Sep 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It's awesome


Ill give it a shot soon


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 30, 2017)

Legend said:


> Ill give it a shot soon


s2 just ended today and s3 should be coming out next year with one of the best arcs so you won't regret it


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> If I recall lost levels is one of the hardest Mario games of all time, they didn't even ship this to America as the second game because of it



After checking, wiki says the same as you.

Having played the game, I disagree with you and the wiki though.
Fucking noobs, the lot of you.


----------



## Aries (Sep 30, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> After checking, wiki says the same as you.
> 
> Having played the game, I disagree with you and the wiki though.
> Fucking noobs, the lot of you.



 that game was a giant troll,  hidden poison mushrooms...


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> that game was a giant troll,  hidden poison mushrooms...



If you say so. 
You just a noob.


----------



## Nello (Sep 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It's awesome


Unironically?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It's awesome



I just created a BhA role that will make you shit an entire house worth of bricks when you see it.

Coming soon. On CotH 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 30, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> Nice.  take it this is a combination of edgelords and assholes? 'cause somehow if it's assholes I don't see law or Hero being on there



Me Edgelord or asshole? Well I never. I m just an ENTP swimming in a sea of INs


----------



## Aries (Sep 30, 2017)

Just make a YouTube mafia game.


----------



## Emberguard (Sep 30, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Me Edgelord or asshole? Well I never. I m just an ENTP swimming in a sea of INs


 More terms I never use. What's ENTP and IN


----------



## Aries (Sep 30, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> More terms I never use. What's ENTP and IN



extroversion, intuition, thinking, perception

Personality types


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 30, 2017)

If you ask @Chaos its a load of BS.


----------



## Emberguard (Sep 30, 2017)

Li. Most personality "tests" are basically "yep, got that, and a bit of that, and that too. Most of this is relevant to me at some point in time"


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 30, 2017)

@Aries  your wish for a Mari mafia game got me thinking and now I am on it. Probably going to be from bowser's side though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 30, 2017)

I wanna make a mafia game. But how intimidating making roles is I feel like I won't do a good job. It's why I keep not doing it.


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 30, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I wanna make a mafia game. But how intimidating making roles is I feel like I won't do a good job. It's why I keep not doing it.


To be honest I kind of feel the same way but kind of decided to say heck with it and give it a shot.  Probably will ask someone to glance over it for a second opinion though after it is a little further in.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 30, 2017)

I want someone to help me balance my first game whenever I do decide.


----------



## Emberguard (Oct 1, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> To be honest I kind of feel the same way but kind of decided to say heck with it and give it a shot.  Probably will ask someone to glance over it for a second opinion though after it is a little further in.





Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I want someone to help me balance my first game whenever I do decide.


 I could help


----------



## Tiger (Oct 1, 2017)

I mean...that's pretty much my most prolific job on this site since coming out of retirement.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 1, 2017)

Nello said:


> Unironically?


Yep. It's handsdown one of the most faithful manga adaptations I've seen in many many years. It has amazing soundtracks, well fitting voice actors and generally 10/10 animation throughout the series, yeah there's a few rough patches but it's usually on episodes nobody really cares about, you know? For the episodes that are truly impactful and you expect and want the best quality they go ALL out and it shows. You have a sizable cast in the main and supporting roles and it's very easy to find a few likable favorites, whether it be the main Deku or one of his classmates.  For a shounen battle anime/manga it uses the stereotypes and tropes really well and somehow brings a breath of fresh air to the genre making a genuinely enjoyable series that doesn't feel like a complete asspull whenever the going gets tough.


----------



## Magic (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Oct 1, 2017)

Aries said:


> that game was a giant troll,  hidden poison mushrooms...


I wasn't aware that was an official game. That level design...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 1, 2017)

I m actually worse. I m an estj with 1% sensing 

Oh well ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Emberguard (Oct 1, 2017)

Aries said:


> that game was a giant troll,  hidden poison mushrooms...


There's hidden poison mushrooms in the modern super Mario games as well though. Such as Super Mario Land 3D once you beat the game and unlock the hard mode. Did Poison Mushrooms use to be homing back then like they are in the modern games?


----------



## Chaos (Oct 1, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> If you ask @Chaos its a load of BS.



Because it is 

Arbitrary categories based on the work of an outdated psychologist with no to little scientific validity to any of it. People get different results based on the time of day and almost never get the same result if retested after a few weeks. 

The only people who consistently get the same results are those who consciously or subconsciously want to see a certain result and act towards it (the fact that the whole thing is self-reported is another major flaw).

For the real nerds here, the variables are known to often correlate to each other while they are supposed to be separate scales, and they often correlate with variables that should not have anything to do with the Myers-Briggs.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2017)

Chaos said:


> Because it is
> 
> Arbitrary categories based on the work of an outdated psychologist with no to little scientific validity to any of it. People get different results based on the time of day and almost never get the same result if retested after a few weeks.
> 
> ...



^


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2017)

but hey at least it can tell you for sure if you're an E or an I!

but if u had problems figuring that out before the test then

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 1, 2017)

Need one more replacement mhmm


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2017)

@Dragon D. Luffy and LoL players 



SCANDALOUS


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 1, 2017)

Steven Tyler is a beast.

Also I might have gone to his last concert ever.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 1, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy and LoL players
> 
> 
> 
> SCANDALOUS



That was a horrible read.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That was a horrible read.



Because you needed more context or because his actions left you like ''


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 1, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Because you needed more context or because his actions left you like ''


No, because Reddit looks horrible.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 1, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Because you needed more context or because his actions left you like ''



Although, give me some context.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 1, 2017)

I don't know guys, those personality charts seem pretty accurate.

I always get the HOPE personality type - seems pretty legit .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 1, 2017)

Why do gay men try to dickride me whenever I go out 
> See one of my mom's coworkers
> My mom introduces me to him
> "Oh you are cute, a tasty little gumdrop"
...
> 
> T-t-thanks...


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Why do gay men try to dickride me whenever I go out
> > See one of my mom's coworkers
> > My mom introduces me to him
> > "Oh you are cute, a tasty little gumdrop"
> ...


Damn son your mom set you up.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 1, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Damn son your mom set you up.


I doubt it since he's like 50  but still


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I doubt it since he's like 50  but still


But does be bring home the rubles  , she's trying to procure you a bread winner for a comfortable life.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 1, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> But does be bring home the rubles  , she's trying to procure you a bread winner for a comfortable life.


Kek I guess, his son is also gay and was in a pop star's music video here so probably has some mulah

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aries (Oct 1, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> @Aries  your wish for a Mari mafia game got me thinking and now I am on it. Probably going to be from bowser's side though.



A reverse Mario mafia? That sounds pretty interesting, I forgot Mario has a grand list of iconic antagonists that weren't bowser. I look forward to it, so much you can work with, you also have the Yoshi, Wario, and Donkey Kong Series can include in the game


RemChu said:


> I wasn't aware that was an official game. That level design...


Its technically the sequel that was released in Japan. Nintendo of America though thought the game was too hard so they decided to port another Mario game and make that the sequel instead. Lost levels was then released in  Super Mario All stars to the western audience.



Emberguard said:


> There's hidden poison mushrooms in the modern super Mario games as well though. Such as Super Mario Land 3D once you beat the game and unlock the hard mode. Did Poison Mushrooms use to be homing back then like they are in the modern games?



Haven't played that game yet but Mario lost levels is notorious for ramping up its difficulty to ludicrous proportion. Super Mario bros 1 and 3 2 hard games within themselves are considered very easy in comparison to lost levels


----------



## Aries (Oct 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Why do gay men try to dickride me whenever I go out
> > See one of my mom's coworkers
> > My mom introduces me to him
> > "Oh you are cute, a tasty little gumdrop"
> ...



We need pics of you WW... For experimental purposes...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 1, 2017)

Aries said:


> A reverse Mario mafia? That sounds pretty interesting, I forgot Mario has a grand list of iconic antagonists that weren't bowser. I look forward to it, so much you can work with, you also have the Yoshi, Wario, and Donkey Kong Series can include in the game
> 
> Its technically the sequel that was released in Japan. Nintendo of America though thought the game was too hard so they decided to port another Mario game and make that the sequel instead. Lost levels was then released in  Super Mario All stars to the western audience.
> 
> ...


I kind of just decided I wanted someone wanted someone other than Bowser to be the godfather and I was like why not do a game from his perspective? Well it will be mostly from his perspective.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 1, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> I kind of just decided I wanted someone wanted someone other than Bowser to be the godfather and I was like why not do a game from his perspective? Well it will be mostly from his perspective.



Plenty of Mario's enemies to form town. 
I like it.


----------



## Nello (Oct 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> There's a few in the CB pic thread
> 
> Hold on


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 1, 2017)

Steelers going ham


----------



## Aries (Oct 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> There's a few in the CB pic thread
> 
> Hold on



Ooo excellent pics man, I like them, you remind me of someone I've seen before but I can't put my finger on it yet. How many times have you been hit on this year by a dude? I can't help but feel in the first pic your about to drop the hottest mixtape of our time. 


nfcnorth said:


> I kind of just decided I wanted someone wanted someone other than Bowser to be the godfather and I was like why not do a game from his perspective? Well it will be mostly from his perspective.



That's a good spin on things actually, reminds me of Bowsers inside story. Villains deserve their own happily ever after. See things from their perspective, I'm under the theory Princess Peach slept with Bowser and like the ruthless princess she is gets her side man to kill his army. 

Bowser is innocent


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 1, 2017)

Aries said:


> Ooo excellent pics man, I like them, you remind me of someone I've seen before but I can't put my finger on it yet. How many times have you been hit on this year by a dude? I can't help but feel in the first pic your about to drop the hottest mixtape of our time.


Not particularly often because in general I don't go out much but I get the look a lot when I do, in my whole life been hit on pretty often though. I remember once this guy a decade older than me said he wanted to blow his load all over my face


----------



## Aries (Oct 1, 2017)

If console wars host collaboration does good. Plat and me might do a sequel. It will either be Marvel vs DC. With my team representing Marvel and he doing DC or SmackDown vs Raw. With every WWE wrestler from the past and present. Ill represent raw and he smackdown


----------



## Magic (Oct 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> There's a few in the CB pic thread
> 
> Hold on


He could be a tight character.


----------



## Magic (Oct 1, 2017)

Twilight *** thank you autocorrect for making me look like a huge fucking pervert. :0


----------



## Magic (Oct 1, 2017)

Oh that's of ww. Okay.


----------



## Magic (Oct 1, 2017)

You look gloomy white wolf, smile.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 1, 2017)

He reminds me of Edward from Twlight

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aries (Oct 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Not particularly often because in general I don't go out much but I get the look a lot when I do, in my whole life been hit on pretty often though. I remember once this guy a decade older than me said he wanted to blow his load all over my face



Tell the guy to slow his role, the nerve of some people. If I was you would say best buy me a meal first if you want to get anywhere near my face. Still that's pretty crazy, guys are not really subtle at all. Sometimes you just gotta take it as a compliment someone wants to jizz on you, as long as you tell them your boundaries they should leave you alone unless their persistent. 

I feel you though, I met a dude once and he was very hands on with me first time he met me, like hugging me from behind and getting into my personal space. He's still trying to contact me even though showed no interest and we only interacted once...


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> He reminds me of Edward from Twlight


damn WW you gonna take that sittingg down?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 1, 2017)

I've never seen twilight 

Not that y'all are gonna start judging me or smth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 1, 2017)

But Edward looks hot, just sayin'


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 1, 2017)

Aries said:


> Ooo excellent pics man, I like them, you remind me of someone I've seen before but I can't put my finger on it yet. How many times have you been hit on this year by a dude? I can't help but feel in the first pic your about to drop the hottest mixtape of our time.
> 
> 
> That's a good spin on things actually, reminds me of Bowsers inside story. Villains deserve their own happily ever after. See things from their perspective, I'm under the theory Princess Peach slept with Bowser and like the ruthless princess she is gets her side man to kill his army.
> ...


I just thought it would let me get more creative by doing it this way. That was my main reason for doing so.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 1, 2017)

RemChu said:


> You look gloomy white wolf, smile.


I'm always like that 



Underworld Broker said:


> He reminds me of Edward from Twlight


I've heard that one before  



Aries said:


> Tell the guy to slow his role, the nerve of some people. If I was you would say best buy me a meal first if you want to get anywhere near my face. Still that's pretty crazy, guys are not really subtle at all. Sometimes you just gotta take it as a compliment someone wants to jizz on you, as long as you tell them your boundaries they should leave you alone unless their persistent.
> 
> I feel you though, I met a dude once and he was very hands on with me first time he met me, like hugging me from behind and getting into my personal space. He's still trying to contact me even though showed no interest and we only interacted once...



This was when I was 16 lul and the guy was 26


----------



## Aries (Oct 1, 2017)

I can see the twilight comparison, maybe they are closet twilight/vampire fans and think they can get a good old fashion vampire suck


----------



## Magic (Oct 1, 2017)

Dats gross lol


----------



## Aries (Oct 1, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> I just thought it would let me get more creative by doing it this way. That was my main reason for doing so.



I mean it is a pretty creative spin on the whole mafia theme within itself honestly. Not many games really do that, I'm curious what you have in store for it if/when you make the game. 



White Wolf said:


> This was when I was 16 lul and the guy was 26



Jailbait?


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 1, 2017)

Aries said:


> I mean it is a pretty creative spin on the whole mafia theme within itself honestly. Not many games really do that, I'm curious what you have in store for it if/when you make the game.
> 
> 
> 
> Jailbait?


already planning on and have a little bit of a start on it.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I've never seen twilight
> 
> Not that y'all are gonna start judging me or smth



Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.
Like we believe you now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 1, 2017)

Aries said:


> Jailbait?


 Dunno don't think I have any pics from when I was 16, I looked basically the same just less facial hair since I used to always shave now I let it out some.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.
> Like we believe you now.



Someone should lie detect my post


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Someone should lie detect my post

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Someone should lie detect my post


I did and it came back as a lie

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 1, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> I did and it came back as a lie



You're mafia 

i'm always telling the truth!!


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> You're mafia
> 
> i'm always telling the truth!!



Nah I am super powered Jester


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 1, 2017)

question for europeans. Is there a country you guys hate the most? Like not actual hate (or maybe so) but dislike whether it be facetious or not?


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 1, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> question for europeans. Is there a country you guys hate the most? Like not actual hate (or maybe so) but dislike whether it be facetious or not?





Nope.


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 1, 2017)

But @Underworld Broker we could ask another lie detector if you want.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 1, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> question for europeans. Is there a country you guys hate the most? Like not actual hate (or maybe so) but dislike whether it be facetious or not?


Not really personally, though my people have mixed opinions of the U.S.A due to the bombings when I was little.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Not really personally, though my people have mixed opinions of the U.S.A due to the bombings when I was little.


Oh I meant in Europe itself, but that's informative.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 1, 2017)

@nfcnorth you have a good idea there. It's always fun to switch it up and make the good guys the mafia. It works really well when there's 10x more villains than heroes, especially.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 1, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> question for europeans. Is there a country you guys hate the most? Like not actual hate (or maybe so) but dislike whether it be facetious or not?



Hmm... not really 



nfcnorth said:


> But @Underworld Broker we could ask another lie detector if you want.



I don't trust the lie detectors here, always wrong results


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I don't trust the lie detectors here, always wrong results


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Hmm... not really
> 
> 
> 
> I don't trust the lie detectors here, always wrong results


that's what people who have something to hide say.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>





nfcnorth said:


> that's what people who have something to hide say.



I'm not hiding anything 

>twilight

Y'all should believe that I have actually good taste in movies


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 1, 2017)

I stopped reading at 
> You look like Edward
> Edward's hot

so

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm not hiding anything
> 
> >twilight
> 
> Y'all should believe that I have actually good taste in movies


I did until you acted suspicious.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm not hiding anything
> 
> >twilight
> 
> Y'all should believe that I have actually good taste in movies



I'd believe in you, but I have seen nothing to suggest it.

> mentions Twilight

You'll need to do better than that.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'd believe in you, but I have seen nothing to suggest it.
> 
> > mentions Twilight
> 
> You'll need to do better than that.



Should've just said the name of the actor, but forgot his name was Robert Pattinson, lol

He did also play a role in Harry potter and the goblet of fire, but i forgot his name too 

Btw. Harry potter, someone should host a HP game


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Should've just said the name of the actor, but forgot his name was Robert Pattinson, lol
> 
> He did also play a role in Harry potter and the goblet of fire, but i forgot his name too
> 
> Btw. Harry potter, someone should host a HP game



His name would have been better, yes.
I wouldn't have known who that was.

Go host a HP game.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 1, 2017)

Cedric Diggory

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> His name would have been better, yes.
> I wouldn't have known who that was.
> 
> Go host a HP game.



I don't think I'll be able to host anything this year


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I don't think I'll be able to host anything this year



Next year there is a whole new year. 

Or so I hear.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 1, 2017)

Was thinking about submitting Jack sparrow to next faves, now he's in WW's game though


----------



## Aries (Oct 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Was thinking about submitting Jack sparrow to next faves, now he's in WW's game though



You can submit the pirate king in my anime mafio

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 1, 2017)

Gotta choose now between some PlayStation characters, xXDarkNationXx and the notepad & clock from '_don't hug me I'm scared_'


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Was thinking about submitting Jack sparrow to next faves, now he's in WW's game though


You could still use it  

Might be a much better role than mine


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You could still use it
> 
> Might be a much better role than mine



Depends what other people are gonna submit, might just choose a character that fits to the ''theme''. Aka gonna choose Aloy from Horizon Zero Dawn if there are a few robot submissions, lol 

Still have a lot of time to think about it


----------



## Tiger (Oct 1, 2017)

Played that 4 times to people around me IRL. Ty.



Underworld Broker said:


> Depends what other people are gonna submit, might just choose a character that fits to the ''theme''. Aka gonna choose Aloy from Horizon Zero Dawn if there are a few robot submissions, lol
> 
> Still have a lot of time to think about it



Most likely the signups will open Jan 1st.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 1, 2017)

Need a replacement again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 1, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> question for europeans. Is there a country you guys hate the most? Like not actual hate (or maybe so) but dislike whether it be facetious or not?


I hate Iceland
For being so far away 


White Wolf said:


> Not really personally, though my people have mixed opinions of the U.S.A due to the bombings when I was little.


I'm gonna sound hella ignorant now but I can't think of a European country that got bombed by the US in recent times


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 1, 2017)

Nello said:


> I hate Iceland
> For being so far away
> 
> I'm gonna sound hella ignorant now but I can't think of a European country that got bombed by the US in recent times


> when I was little
> recent times


----------



## Nello (Oct 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> > when I was little
> > recent times


I meant like the past 20 years or whatever


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 1, 2017)

Nello said:


> I hate Iceland
> For being so far away
> 
> I'm gonna sound hella ignorant now but I can't think of a European country that got bombed by the US in recent times



The US has been bombing countries non-stop since WW2.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 1, 2017)

Nello said:


> I meant like the past 20 years or whatever


----------



## Nello (Oct 1, 2017)

Welp

Time to find out what a Yugoslavia is


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 1, 2017)

Nello said:


> Welp
> 
> Time to find out what a Yugoslavia is


----------



## Nello (Oct 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


If you're east of Poland and North of Greece then idk what you are


----------



## Magic (Oct 1, 2017)

OHHHHHHHHHH . just got my switch. =]

No games though.


----------



## Magic (Oct 1, 2017)

Finally.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 1, 2017)

Nello said:


> If you're east of Poland and North of Greece then idk what you are



> east of Poland
> North of Greece


----------



## Nello (Oct 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > east of Poland
> > North of Greece


I mean... that general area... if you don't know how the map of Europe looks like


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 1, 2017)

Nello said:


> I mean... that general area... if you don't know how the map of Europe looks like


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Need a replacement again



I'm thinking about subbing in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm thinking about subbing in


Do it


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm thinking about subbing in



Do it!


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 1, 2017)

Nello said:


> Welp
> 
> Time to find out what a Yugoslavia is


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Do it





Mr. Waffles said:


> Do it!



I'll go to sleep in a few minutes and will probably wake up to 9+ more pages to catch up to, that's so much


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 1, 2017)

50ppp btw


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'll go to sleep in a few minutes and will probably wake up to 9+ more pages to catch up to, that's so much



>.>


<.<


Probably, yeah.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'll go to sleep in a few minutes and will probably wake up to 9+ more pages to catch up to, that's so much


I mean I'm same time zone as you so I have to catch up to 9+ pages too  

Do it anyways


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I mean I'm same time zone as you so I have to catch up to 9+ pages too
> 
> Do it anyways



I'm in the same timezone too.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 1, 2017)

Okey


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Okey


I love you platonically 

you'll get a pm in a sec


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I love you platonically
> 
> you'll get a pm in a sec



Aries said in your game he's gonna join though


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Aries said in your game he's gonna join though


I think he's trolling to lynch Platinum


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 1, 2017)

I can wait with subbing in, wanna see Aries in a game


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I think he's trolling to lynch Platinum



I don't think he's trolling, lynching is serious business


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I don't think he's trolling, lynching is serious business


@Aries do you wanna play for realsies or just throwing some shade on Plat?


----------



## Aries (Oct 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @Aries do you wanna play for realsies or just throwing some shade on Plat?


Ill play but only if my padawan @Underworld Broker really wants me to play/wants to give me her chance to enter the game. I can wait, I just want to make sure she does it not for the me who believes in her but the her who believes in herself this is the right thing to do


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 1, 2017)

Aries said:


> Ill play but only if my padawan @Underworld Broker really wants me to play/wants to give me her chance to enter the game. I can wait, I just want to make sure she does it not for the me who believes in her but the her who believes in herself this is the right thing to do


From the looks of it I'll probably need another sub by tonight anyways so your chance is not lost my friend


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 1, 2017)

>...>


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 1, 2017)

Idc fam I just wanna go sleep now


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 1, 2017)

Aries is schrodinger's player. He wants to and doesn't want to play every game in the forum


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I can wait with subbing in, wanna see Aries in a game



Be careful of what you wish for.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 1, 2017)

Aries actually plays games ?


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 1, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Aries actually plays games ?



Yes, just like how he hosts them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Yes, just like how he hosts them.



... so he doesn't play ?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 1, 2017)

Platinum said:


> ... so he doesn't play ?



Maybe.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 1, 2017)

Did you ever hear the tragedy of Darth Platinum "The Hope"?

I thought not. It's not a story the Mafia Hosts would tell you. It's a Troll Host legend. Darth Platinum was Mafia Host of Hope, so gimmicky and so wise he could use the mafia memes to influence the mafia community to create Hope.. He had such a knowledge of the Meme side that he could even keep the ones he cared about from raging.
The Meme side of Mafia Hosting is a pathway to many abilities some consider to be unnatural.

He became so powerful... the only thing he was afraid of was losing his star power, which eventually, of course, he did. Unfortunately, he taught his rival everything he knew, then his rival trolled him in his sleep. It's ironic he could save others with hope, but not himself


----------



## Cromer (Oct 1, 2017)

I crome at the turning of the tide.


----------



## Magic (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Oct 1, 2017)

not sure if same band as the first thing that was synthwavey
dat drummer insane!!


----------



## Magic (Oct 1, 2017)

Oh yeah 2 diff bands, 

~_~

i actually looked at the video completely different people.


----------



## Aries (Oct 1, 2017)

The role I'm looking forward the most to making atm from anti town is Kisame.


----------



## Magic (Oct 1, 2017)

Good Kisame is amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 1, 2017)

live lol


----------



## Magic (Oct 1, 2017)

This is great lol.


----------



## Shiny (Oct 1, 2017)

It seems peeps are tired of my set...perhaps it is a good idea to change it


----------



## Magic (Oct 1, 2017)

BRICK AND MORTAR LOL


----------



## Magic (Oct 1, 2017)

Shiny said:


> It seems peeps are tired of my set...perhaps it is a good idea to change it


it's beautiful fam

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 1, 2017)

Your set is cool imo.

I mean it's not something Id wear myself but it's pretty well made.

But suit yourself. Nobody cares about each other sets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 1, 2017)

About 90% done with the build for my game, just doing some final reading .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 2, 2017)

Platinum said:


> About 90% done with the build for my game, just doing some final reading .


Nice Platty


----------



## Legend (Oct 2, 2017)

Sooo tired


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 2, 2017)

Legend said:


> Sooo tired


> 4amish

No shit.
Go sleep.


----------



## Legend (Oct 2, 2017)

I will attempt sleep tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> There's a few in the CB pic thread
> 
> Hold on


Awrhooooo!


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 2, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Awrhooooo!


 I don't understand


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 2, 2017)

So who else can't even sit today after being fucked by tokyo ghoul's author?


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I don't understand


I want me some of that Wolf.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 2, 2017)

My inbox is ready for your dickpics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 2, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I want me some of that Wolf.





SinRaven said:


> My inbox is ready for your dickpics




Lol 

I didn't mean it  I'd only send to gf


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 2, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So who else can't even sit today after being fucked by tokyo ghoul's author?



What's happening?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 2, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> What's happening?



Suzuya beat Kaneki off panel, he is lying on the floor utterly defeated, squad 0 is dead, and the next chapter is called "end credits".


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 2, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Suzuya beat Kaneki off panel, he is lying on the floor utterly defeated, squad 0 is dead, and the next chapter is called "end credits".



Suzuya da best 
What is this ending though


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 2, 2017)

Well whether it is actually ending or if its just trolling is up in the air.

Logic says its trolling.

But Ive read Homestuck so I'm vaccinated against shitty endings. I'm ready for the worst.

A part 3 manga with another timeskip is also possible tho. But also shittt.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 2, 2017)

Did Kaneki ever return to being a badass?


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Lol
> 
> I didn't mean it  I'd only send to gf


hey its me ur gf


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 2, 2017)

How's homestuck? Wanted to check it out but never got the time to  homestuck got hyped very often + fanart did also look pretty nice


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Did Kaneki ever return to being a badass?



He's WSM.

Which is why this chapter is so aggravating.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 2, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> hey its me ur gf


lol

My dick's nothing special it's pretty average so


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 2, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> How's homestuck? Wanted to check it out but never got the time to  homestuck got hyped very often + fanart did also look pretty nice



The greatest time travel story Ive ever read, with the worst ending Ive ever seen in all of fiction.

Approach with caution.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 2, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> He's WSM.
> 
> Which is why this chapter is so aggravating.


WSM?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 2, 2017)

Actually Steins gate is a better time travel story.

But Honestuck is great in other senses like character development.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> WSM?



Worlds strongest man.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 2, 2017)

Btw. If you've read Girls of the Wild's then I doubt anything could top it in shitty endings


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 2, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Worlds strongest man.


Oh lul 
damn  


Underworld Broker said:


> Btw. If you've read Girls of the Wild's then I doubt anything could top it in shitty endings


Wait it ended?
It ended shittily? 

Rip ever catching up to it then


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 2, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Btw. If you've read Girls of the Wild's then I doubt anything could top it in shitty endings



How long is it?

Might check it out just to prove this statement wrong.

You cant find a bigger middle finger to a fandom. I refuse to believe.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 2, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The greatest time travel story Ive ever read, with the worst ending Ive ever seen in all of fiction.
> 
> Approach with caution.



I've noticed that a lot of characters are fighting and dying in homestuck, last time I saw smth of homestuck there was also a lot of slaughtering going on


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 2, 2017)

I mean if it was two years ago I would have read the TG chapter and be 100% convinced it was over. I would have argued about it.

But now

I have seen the evil in the world. I know what writers are capable of. I have become unable to feel hope.


----------



## Ultra (Oct 2, 2017)

When is the next game


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 2, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I've noticed that a lot of characters are fighting and dying in homestuck, last time I saw smth of homestuck there was also a lot of slaughtering going on



There are like 5 different means of ressurection but they all have restrictions so there is still some tension.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Wait it ended?
> It ended shittily?
> 
> Rip ever catching up to it then



It ended last year or so, idek just wanna forget what happened ... wtf was that ending  



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> How long is it?
> 
> Might check it out just to prove this statement wrong.
> 
> You cant find a bigger middle finger to a fandom. I refuse to believe.



It's a manhwa and has 260 chapters, guess you're gonna like the art though


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> lol
> 
> My dick's nothing special it's pretty average so


It's not about the dick it's about the idea behind the dick

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 2, 2017)

I am just hoping One Piece doesn't end as bad as Naruto did or as rushed as bleach did. But it probably is going to happen sadly.


----------



## Shiny (Oct 2, 2017)

Gantz and claymore had super shit endings


I lost interest in tokyo ghoul since the timeskip...the pages are a mess, i cant undestand what is happening...and too many chars i dont care 

No awesome vibes like the first arima vs kaneki or kaneki vs jason


And that stupid gourmet guy is alive


----------



## Ultra (Oct 2, 2017)

Day 1: I have slipped past NF's defenses and into their mafia section, they seem to not notice my presence yet

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 2, 2017)

Tokyo ghoul got indeed boring after the timeskip


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 2, 2017)

King Ooga Booga said:


> Day 1: I have slipped past NF's defenses and into their mafia section, they seem to not notice my presence yet



Sorry bro talking about my angst about shitty endigs is pivotal.

Next game is the one by @Platinum which should start this week you should ask him if there are spots left.

@Stelios and @Franky 's games might start some day too. Maybe.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 2, 2017)

King Ooga Booga said:


> When is the next game



Check a few sign ups, platinum's Lovecraft game will start soon  and Aries' Naruto game will also start soon-ish. You can still sign up to both


----------



## Ultra (Oct 2, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Sorry bro talking about my angst about shitty endigs is pivotal.
> 
> Next game is the one by @Platinum which should start this week you should ask him if there are spots left.
> 
> @Stelios and @Franky 's games might start some day too. Maybe.



Thanks for the info


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 2, 2017)

Also Psychic's princess game started recently and WW's culling game started like 20h ago, you can sign up as sub if you want


----------



## Ultra (Oct 2, 2017)

Saw the sign up threads but didn't think they were still open because they were made so long ago

Then I realized your games have like 30 people lol


----------



## Ultra (Oct 2, 2017)

Where's Pete aka Mr. Waffles

I gotta say hi and tell him no hard feelings


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 2, 2017)

Is it even possible to get hard feelings with waffles

Serious question


----------



## Ultra (Oct 2, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Is it even possible to get hard feelings with waffles
> 
> Serious question



Well I hosted a game on The Millennium Forums and gave him a proper roast for his lackluster performance, as is tradition on TMF post game

But he didn't comment so I hope I didn't chase him off : (


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 2, 2017)

- Waffles
- performance

You are really new here.

There is only one performance level for Waffles, regardlessly of game, site or alignment: Waffles.


----------



## Ultra (Oct 2, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> - Waffles
> - performance
> 
> You are really new here.
> ...



Do you want to see the roast


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 2, 2017)

If you want to sign up as a sub there's a decent chance I might need one within the next few days


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 2, 2017)

Oh it's king Ooga Booga

hehehehe....


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 2, 2017)

Congrats on the infinitely better name change though 

it's a break away from the trend of people somehow changing to WORSE names 90% of the time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ultra (Oct 2, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Congrats on the infinitely better name change though
> 
> it's a break away from the trend of people somehow changing to WORSE names 90% of the time



Man what is with NF and name autism

Anyway hello, your vanilla game looked interesting it's a shame I missed it.

The games on here have a lot of weird shit going on lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 2, 2017)

Ultra said:


> Man what is with NF and name autism
> 
> Anyway hello, your vanilla game looked interesting it's a shame I missed it.
> 
> The games on here have a lot of weird shit going on lol



oh pls tell me ur a vanilla purist as well 

yea NF really takes role madness to a new level, or two thousand.


----------



## Aries (Oct 2, 2017)

Mr. Waffles is a expirenced mafia veteran. He hasn't been the same since Toaster got lynched. He blames himself to this day for what happened, swore to never put effort in mafia again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ultra (Oct 2, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> oh pls tell me ur a vanilla purist as well
> 
> yea NF really takes role madness to a new level, or two thousand.



Not quite a purist but I like vanilla games, or at least balanced roll madness that emphasize more on player skill than roles

Which is what we typically have on TMF


----------



## Ultra (Oct 2, 2017)

Aries said:


> Mr. Waffles is a expirenced mafia veteran. He hasn't been the same since Toaster got lynched. He blames himself to this day for what happened, swore to never put effort in mafia again



Tragic

Here's my post game analysis of him (Pete):

As I was saying I'll start with Pete. Far from the worst player in the game, but for someone who apparently has been playing mafia for years he's a big disappointment. Not really because of his performance (which wasn't great either, he did not suspect any of the scum until end game) but more so because of his approach.

I gave him Kirby, a role that copies a one shot from any ability that targets him. So when I gave him this ability I encouraged him to play in such a way that he would be targeted. This had the potential to give him some really good shit, an extra cop investigation, a vote steal, a bus drive, etc.

But his response was "nah I dont wanna get lynched by playing that way"

So he proceeded to play in a pretty unremarkable and passive way, and was closed to getting lynched a couple of times anyway.

So for most of the game he was essentially vanilla town, he ended up being targeted only twice in the game, at the very end, and by then the game was strongly in scum's favor. Pete had a chance to turn it around with a bus drive, which could have killed a scum at night potentially, but he just threw up his hands and gave up.

So Pete gets the *"Virgin Villager"* award

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 2, 2017)

im gonna start calling him Pete from now on

it's so unassuming it's fantastic


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I've noticed that a lot of characters are fighting and dying in homestuck, last time I saw smth of homestuck there was also a lot of slaughtering going on


good example of something being over complicated to the ninth power.


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2017)

You guys see the news this morning?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 2, 2017)

yea rip las vegas


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 2, 2017)

Ultra said:


> Tragic
> 
> Here's my post game analysis of him (Pete):
> 
> ...



I dont think Ive ever seen Waffles scumhunt and I played like 30 games with him.

Its his playstyle.

It won't budge.

The upside is that he is a god tier scum player since you can't suspect him for not contributing.


----------



## Ultra (Oct 2, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I dont think Ive ever seen Waffles scumhunt and I played like 30 games with him.
> 
> Its his playstyle.
> 
> ...



No johns


----------



## Platinum (Oct 2, 2017)

Ultra said:


> When is the next game



My game is in less than two weeks if you want to sign up. 

I run on the lower end of the role-madness retard curve... but I am running some genre faithful mechanics for this game.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 2, 2017)

beep boop


----------



## Tiger (Oct 2, 2017)

Ultra said:


> When is the next game



We're pretty active these days-- even during school season, which doesn't always happen. New games will pop up every week or so.

Did Cormag send you?



nfcnorth said:


> I am just hoping One Piece doesn't end as bad as Naruto did or as rushed as bleach did. But it probably is going to happen sadly.



It's all up to whether Oda is sick of it or not. It's almost impossible to have a good ending if you've dragged it out so long you're bored.


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 2, 2017)

Law said:


> We're pretty active these days-- even during school season, which doesn't always happen. New games will pop up every week or so.
> 
> Did Cormag send you?
> 
> ...


Yeah that's a good point. Also hope he doesn't have health problems that cause him to end early.


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 2, 2017)

Who are the hardest players to read and why?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 2, 2017)

me
cuz im da best


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 2, 2017)

nah jk im actually not terribly difficult to read 
im just clever enough when im scum to kill the ppl i know who can read me

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 2, 2017)

Thanks lol that was my second game playing mafia just wanted to see if their other playing styles I can learn.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 2, 2017)

KC said:


> Who are the hardest players to read and why?



There's a group of players who are all hard to read. It's almost impossible to know their alignment just by reading their posts. But everyone, even the most experienced player makes mistakes sometimes. Your best bet is to ask questions and apply pressure.


@Ultra


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 2, 2017)

Tom petty died


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 2, 2017)

Ultra said:


> Where's Pete aka Mr. Waffles
> 
> I gotta say hi and tell him no hard feelings



Hi. 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Is it even possible to get hard feelings with waffles
> 
> Serious question





Not really.
At best you can annoy me, but even that annoyance won't last very long.
I suppose that makes the answer no.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 2, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


> Tom petty died



I heard about that as I was leaving work.


----------



## Nello (Oct 2, 2017)

The best strategy is to let your opponents read you. Because then they will think "heh I got this guy all figured out, he's definitely scum" 
BUT in reality, you're actually just a really dumb townie
And that's when you have truly fooled everyone

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 2, 2017)

Nello said:


> The best strategy is to let your opponents read you. Because then they will think "heh I got this guy all figured out, he's definitely scum"
> BUT in reality, you're actually just a really dumb townie
> And that's when you have truly fooled everyone



The downside is that this requires you to actually be a dumb townie


----------



## Nello (Oct 2, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The downside is that this requires you to actually be a dumb townie


And also the part where you get mislynched


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Oct 2, 2017)

Law said:


> There's a group of players who are all hard to read. It's almost impossible to know their alignment just by reading their posts. But everyone, even the most experienced player makes mistakes sometimes. Your best bet is to ask questions and apply pressure.



Generally, I think it's the players who will play the same way regardless of what alignment they have that make it most tough to read them. Or lurker players can also be hard to read sometimes. (aka the one player I know whose playstyle is a lurker, not your run of mill sometimes lurker player.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultra (Oct 2, 2017)

Law said:


> We're pretty active these days-- even during school season, which doesn't always happen. New games will pop up every week or so.
> 
> Did Cormag send you?



I'm the man who conquered Cormag's Wire game, and now I'm here to conquer yours 

...At a convenient time since Cormag's starting a new game soon


----------



## Santí (Oct 2, 2017)

Ultra said:


> I'm the man who conquered Cormag's Wire game, and now I'm here to conquer yours
> 
> ...At a convenient time since Cormag's starting a new game soon



New phone who dis.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 2, 2017)

Sup ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

Nello said:


> And also the part where you get mislynched



Huh. That explains why in my almost 7 years of mafia I have never been mislynched.


----------



## Emberguard (Oct 3, 2017)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> Generally, I think it's the players who will play the same way regardless of what alignment they have that make it most tough to read them. Or lurker players can also be hard to read sometimes. (aka the one player I know whose playstyle is a lurker, not your run of mill sometimes lurker player.)


I know way too many of those

 It gets to the point where when they try the "inactive scum" routine to avoid attracting attention there's no difference from their normal play. I can understand some players would simply not be geared towards this kind of game though and that would likely contribute to players being sparsely posting consistently. I don't mind them signing up though, as it's good to see them around. Just means it can get insanely obvious who the scum team is some games where only the inactive players rand scum.


----------



## Emberguard (Oct 3, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Huh. That explains why in my almost 7 years of mafia I have never been mislynched.


 Lol. One game as Town the game was Team Aqua themed from Pokémon (Town was Team Aqua, Mafia was Team Magma). I was the head of Team Aqua, Archie. Town decided to lynch me for no other reason then everyone else was grunts and for some reason they thought there was no way anyone would have a Admin character.... which was a lousy as reasoning.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 3, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> Lol. One game as Town the game was Team Aqua themed from Pokémon (Town was Team Aqua, Mafia was Team Magma). I was the head of Team Aqua, Archie. Town decided to lynch me for no other reason then everyone else was grunts and for some reason they thought there was no way anyone would have a Admin character.... which was a lousy as reasoning.




Can't have grunts without the big bad boss, do they even pokemannz


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> Lol. One game as Town the game was Team Aqua themed from Pokémon (Town was Team Aqua, Mafia was Team Magma). I was the head of Team Aqua, Archie. Town decided to lynch me for no other reason then everyone else was grunts and for some reason they thought there was no way anyone would have a Admin character.... which was a lousy as reasoning.



Yikes. 

I think I might have broken the spirit of the game and gotten myself modkilled once or twice as town instead of being lynched, but I'm not sure. I've played hundreds of games and have run dozens of scenarios/strategies in my head for each one so I'm not sure if it's something I imagined or not 

I know the closest in recent memory was a few years ago when I was going to be mislynched and I went completely off the handle and was scathingly hostile towards pretty much everyone seven minutes to midnight. 

However I was spared and the governor redirected the lynch...onto the doctor. (I was just a generic)

I was so tilted though that it was my worst performance as town ever - my reads were awful and I literally lead us to a loss thereafter.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

Oh I just remembered that Cultist Pokemon game Law hosted and I won. 

Team Spark!


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 3, 2017)

/ya'll motherfuckers mislynched me for the first time in that other generic game


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> /ya'll motherfuckers mislynched me for the first time in that other generic game



D'oh. NFC's, right?


----------



## Tiger (Oct 3, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Huh. That explains why in my almost 7 years of mafia I have never been mislynched.



Popularity and reputation help that a lot, too.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

Law said:


> Popularity and reputation help that a lot, too.



It might contribute to that slightly, yes.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 3, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> D'oh. NFC's, right?


yep


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> yep



Mea culpa 

Ruined an otherwise pretty good performance from me. Should have known better than to not lynch a doctor claim. But I got greedy and selfish. 

TO BE FAIR though. 

It was hilarious and almost worth it to witness Stelios somehow reaching logical conclusions, and LG getting fucking logically SMACKED by Mr. Waffles.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2017)

Remorseless scum, the 9 signs of a Scumiopath.


----------



## Legend (Oct 3, 2017)

All about the Mystique


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 3, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> /ya'll motherfuckers mislynched me for the first time in that other generic game


 And they were on the godfather near the end of the day  but switched with not much time left.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> And they were on the godfather near the end of the day  but switched with not much time left.



It wouldn't have been that bad of a blunder on my part, but I legit CAMPAIGNED for people to switch off him.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 3, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Btw. If you've read Girls of the Wild's then I doubt anything could top it in shitty endings



I stopped half way when it was clear best girl (Dal Dal) wasnt getting the main character, Boring Ice Queen was


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 3, 2017)

> ignored

Fuck you guys too

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 3, 2017)

Ai said:


> > ignored
> 
> Fuck you guys too



I'm here for you mate

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 3, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I'm here for you mate


Trying to recruit for team hope

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 3, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Sorry bro talking about my angst about shitty endigs is pivotal.
> 
> Next game is the one by @Platinum which should start this week you should ask him if there are spots left.
> 
> @Stelios and @Franky 's games might start some day too. Maybe.



Oh thanks for reminding me, I have to keep working on the material


----------



## Stelios (Oct 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


Yeah never mind him , YOU were being YOU like always. 
As town I just payed attention to you for the first time in that game.




I need to craft 12 more at least


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 3, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Yeah never mind him , YOU were being YOU like always.
> As town I just payed attention to you for the first time in that game.
> 
> 
> ...


that game better be lit


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 3, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Yeah never mind him , YOU were being YOU like always.
> As town I just payed attention to you for the first time in that game.
> 
> 
> ...




I thought your round was vanilla-ish lul


----------



## Stelios (Oct 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I thought your round was vanilla-ish lul



You didn't read the game rules did you?


----------



## Viole (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Oct 3, 2017)

Stelios said:


> You didn't read the game rules did you?


Nope  
I just saw Ajin and was down cos I enjoyed the animu


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Nope
> I just saw Ajin and was down cos I enjoyed the animu



> not reading OP


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > not reading OP


I read _sometimes _when game starts


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I read _sometimes _when game starts


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>


Have an optimistic.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Have an optimistic.


I don't see it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I don't see it



You quoted it. 
Yet don't see it. 

Weird.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You quoted it.
> Yet don't see it.
> 
> Weird.


I see nothing

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I see nothing



Regular Jon you are.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Regular Jon you are.


Mean Blind Jon?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Mean Blind Jon?



You lost me there.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You lost me there.


Blind Jon can't see nothing 
Normal Jon knows nothing

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Blind Jon can't see nothing
> Normal Jon knows nothing



You're a regular, and a blind one. 

Works too, I suppose.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You're a regular, and a blind one.
> 
> Works too, I suppose.


So I'm Jon Snow who got stabbed in the eyes

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> So I'm Jon Snow who got stabbed in the eyes



I'll go with yes.

Yes.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'll go with yes.
> 
> Yes.


Oh well at least I'm sexy and can plow Ygritte

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Oh well at least I'm sexy and can plow Ygritte



The optimism never ends with you.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> The optimism never ends with you.


Nope

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Nope



Good.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Good.


Gives you something to do in your wise old age

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 3, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Trying to recruit for team hope



When you come to your senses, you are welcome on team hope too beau .


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 3, 2017)

Platinum said:


> When you come to your senses, you are welcome on team hope too beau .


You already know in your heart that team balance will ultimately win the day


----------



## Platinum (Oct 3, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> You already know in your heart that team balance will ultimately win the day



.... what's team balance?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 3, 2017)

New teams popping up left and right, kek


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Gives you something to do in your wise old age



I already got plenty to do though, I just don't do it. 



Platinum said:


> .... what's team balance?



Fodder, of course.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm team Chaos


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I already got plenty to do though, I just don't do it.


That's why you do me

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'm team Chaos



@Chaos 



White Wolf said:


> That's why you do me



You're too high maintenance though.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You're too high maintenance though.


Not really  

I just wanna be loved


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Not really
> 
> I just wanna be loved


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


----------



## Chaos (Oct 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> @Chaos



@Chaos


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 3, 2017)

Team @Chaos grows strong


----------



## Viole (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

When did WW become a mod?

Who approved this decision?

What were they thinking?


----------



## Ultra (Oct 3, 2017)

Hey was there ever a game hosted here that involved multiple cops of different sanities? (Sane, Insane, Paranoid, Naive, etc.)


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 3, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Nello (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

Plenty of times. There's even been dethy games - five player vanilla games, 4 cops 1 scum employing it (primarily hosted by @Chaos)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

Oh right @Ultra 

One of the players hasn't confirmed for @Platinum 's game so I'm fairly certain you can take that last slot.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

Speaking of dethy



Anyone wants to host this?

@Chaos


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

That looks good. I'll host it if Chaos isn't up to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 3, 2017)

I have a dopey little vanilla-ish idea that I think I will host after Lovecraft.


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2017)

That's the niggy I travel w/ to Europe/Spain in the summer.

Mad cool. Good vibes.

the dude with the beard


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2017)

Something, comes over me.
I can't explain it.
I can't speak.
When I hear the beat.
I just cant help it, but move my my feet.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 3, 2017)

Hey guys this is totally not an adverisment, but come support the ningen Viole and sign up for his new forum Link removed . We're having our first mafia game hosted by Rot, who from my experience, is a really good host. It's vanilla and should be fun
Link removed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Hey guys this is totally not an adverisment, but come support the ningen Viole and sign up for his new forum Link removed . We're having our first mafia game hosted by Rot, who from my experience, is a really good host. It's vanilla and should be fun
> Link removed



the e-mail verification thing is not sending at all, and i checked every mail folder  

have tried like 3 times now

nice forum IDIOT


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 3, 2017)

W said:


> the e-mail verification thing is not sending at all, and i checked every mail folder
> 
> have tried like 3 times now
> 
> nice forum IDIOT


Yeah same shit happened to me. What's your name, I'll pm viole so he can manually do it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

Did OJ break in two or smh? I went there the other day and didnt notice those people, and now they are making another site?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 3, 2017)

We should do more to blacklist certain players.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 3, 2017)

Definitely not.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 3, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Definitely not.



You're right Sin, let's just continue rolling the dice that Superman might try to ruin any game he signs up for.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

Shizune said:


> We should do more to blacklist certain players.



Like people who give up in a game out of rage for another game, for example.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 3, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Like people who give up in a game out of rage for another game, for example.



Well I've never done that, that's actually what Superman did that I was just talking about, so I dunno where you think you were going with this.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

Now seriously, I support blacklisting in some extreme cases, but I abhor the elitism that can appear if we start being too liberal with it, and start ignoring "competitive" players who break rules whle blacklisting only the "bad players".


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Well I've never done that, that's actually what Superman did that I was just talking about, so I dunno where you think you were going with this.



The game where you did that is still ongoing.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

If we ever start banning people because of lack of skill, I'm leaving this site.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 3, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The game where you did that is still ongoing.



DDL you need to shut the fuck up right now because you know I did not give up. Superman gave up. That's what giving up looks like. I did NOTHING like that. My apathy actually had MORE to do with the fact I was overwhelmed by the 4 games I was in than my tilt over Manny's game, which I got over THAT SAME DAY. That's why I almost replaced out of Platinum's game before I died in Psychic's. You and that stupid new kid Roman have now both accused me of giving up in Psychic's game, and I thoroughly resent that because 2 of my teammates actually DID give up and nobody has even mentioned them. I WAS STILL POSTING AND PLAYING. So fuck OFF with your bitterness DDL.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 3, 2017)

And I want to blacklist people LIKE SUPERMAN who OUT THEMSELVES AS SCUM ON DAY ONE, not people who are simply unskilled. Maybe you should READ before trying to vent out your anger and frustration at me DDL?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 3, 2017)

So the tool leaves a game  with her rage to come here and complain about blacklisting.

Tooling 101.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 3, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> So the tool leaves a game  with her rage to come here and complain about blacklisting.
> 
> Tooling 101.



Well you just tried to sub out of a game because someone sussed you, so I thought it was pertinent.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 3, 2017)

Shizune said:


> And I want to blacklist people LIKE SUPERMAN who OUT THEMSELVES AS SCUM ON DAY ONE,



I think it was day 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 3, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 3, 2017)

Also can y'all just chill, wanna keep the drama here to a minimum, thank you


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

Ok I have stuff to do now so I'm coming back at this another day. I'm not in a mood for another angry convo discussion.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

What UB said.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

Law is gonna be so mad when he shows up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 3, 2017)

I don't have any drama. I'm gonna get my five chuckles and jokes in though.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

W said:


> Law is gonna be so mad when he shows up.



Law is a libertarian mod, he doesn't care as long as the forum isn't literally in flames.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 3, 2017)

Only Rion is capable of them flames. I'm a good boy now though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Law is a libertarian mod, he doesn't care as long as the forum isn't literally in flames.



Have an optimistic.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 3, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Law is a libertarian mod, he doesn't care as long as the forum isn't literally in flames.


lol


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 3, 2017)

Fuck a blacklist. Sure, if a host doesn't want certain players to play, they're allowed to deny their sign up, but we as a community should never blacklist a player. That is bullying.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2017)

I say we blacklist Sin.


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2017)

Guys now is not the time to rage, we need to come together as a family and lynch Rion and Nitty.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 3, 2017)

We should maybe just tell some people to take a small break and come back when they feel better again


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Guys now is not the time to rage, we need to come together as a family and lynch Rion and Nitty.



Wrong thread, bro.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 3, 2017)

We have honestly too much drama here lately

Why


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> We have honestly too much drama here lately
> 
> Why



Because... I got nothing.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> We have honestly too much drama here lately
> 
> Why



- lately

You naive child.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

Or whatever is the name of the guy who destroyed parka's first game.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 3, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> - lately
> 
> You naive child.



We didn't have as much drama at the beginning of the year, now there's something going on every week


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 3, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Fuck a blacklist. Sure, if a host doesn't want certain players to play, they're allowed to deny their sign up, but we as a community should never blacklist a player. That is bullying.


It's really not

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 3, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> It's really not


It is imo but you keep doing you hun


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 3, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> kovacs





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Or whatever is the name of the guy who destroyed parka's first game.



Idk what you're referring to


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 3, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> It is imo but you keep doing you hun


But you're wrong, blacklisting due to detrimental or toxic behavior is not bullying. Do you know what bullying is?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 3, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> We didn't have as much drama at the beginning of the year, now there's something going on every week


Eh, I've seen worse.

Although Nitty has the tendency to make a mess out of nothing, so all this drama lately (which mostly involved him) seems forced. Still love him tho.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 3, 2017)

This shit is hilariously dumb. I have some thoughts on things, but I'll just keep them to myself for now.


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Wrong thread, bro.



Real life problem solving.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Idk what you're referring to



It was before me actually, but from what I get the dude was the poster child for blacklisting.

He outed his entire scum team on like day 2 of familyparka's harry potter game.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 3, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> But you're wrong, blacklisting due to detrimental or toxic behavior is not bullying. Do you know what bullying is?


Yes. But did you get my point at all? There are two ways to stop a player from ruining games with your mentioned behavior. 

A) hosts individually decide if the player is allowed to sign-up, some hosts still want to give him a chance (or, surprise, want them to sign exactly because of that behavior)

B) If it really is toxic enough (a high line to cross imo) then the player could be section banned or even forum banned

No need for us as a community to decide who should be allowed to sign up for every game. Then we're all ganging up on one person (which might be the cause of their behavior in the first place). Then we're bullying. 

I've seen this discussion enough times and I've seen players bullied away from this place for their behavior before. Some of those players just made a misstep in one game only, which had the consequence of the entire community bullying them after.
Some players changed their ways, only to return and still live with the grudges people have for them. 

A blacklist would only make it worse.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

Oh section banning is cool too. I kind of get Sin's point.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 3, 2017)

You got to excuse..oh wait.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

drama is good as long as it doesnt get personal

stop being libcucks


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> We didn't have as much drama at the beginning of the year, now there's something going on every week



It's seasonal I think.

Lots of games which leads to some fatigue. Also we just had Favorites 7.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 3, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It was before me actually, but from what I get the dude was the poster child for blacklisting.
> 
> He outed his entire scum team on like day 2 of familyparka's harry potter game.


Eh. Should we blacklist WPK for outing his entire scumteam? Should we blacklist Superman for giving up? Should we blacklist Nitty for starting a lot of shit?

One misstep doesn't mean shit. The aforementioned players had the luck of already having a name in this community, so we don't blame them for shit.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 3, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Eh, I've seen worse.
> 
> Although Nitty has the tendency to make a mess out of nothing, so all this drama lately (which mostly involved him) seems forced. Still love him tho.



I'm usually just overwhelmed how some discussions here get dramatic in the speed of light

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

W said:


> drama is good as long as it doesnt get personal
> 
> stop being libcucks



It's funny you can say that because you regularly act like a colossal dick to everyone in sight while ignoring insults from others, so you are in a position where you can say you don't get "personal" pretty easily.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Eh. Should we blacklist WPK for outing his entire scumteam? Should we blacklist Superman for giving up? Should we blacklist Nitty for starting a lot of shit?
> 
> One misstep doesn't mean shit. The aforementioned players had the luck of already having a name in this community, so we don't blame them for shit.



WPK didn't out shit tho. Except for himself.

This guy literally outed the hidden members of his team. The game ended instantly after he posted.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 3, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> If we ever start banning people because of lack of skill, I'm leaving this site.



You know...I've been here a while, and you're still the only person I've seen actually talk about blacklisting players due to lack of skill.

Do you secretly actually want this to happen and so you're trying to get it in the stream of consciousness?



SinRaven said:


> Fuck a blacklist. Sure, if a host doesn't want certain players to play, they're allowed to deny their sign up, but we as a community should never blacklist a player. That is bullying.



Blacklist no, but a list of notable flakes, trolls, and players who intentionally and actively ruin games would be fine. This would be a tool that allows hosts the ability to make informed decisions they may not otherwise have.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It was before me actually, but from what I get the dude was the poster child for blacklisting.
> 
> *He outed his entire scum team on like day 2* of familyparka's harry potter game.



Mexican God Lvl 2 also did this.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's funny you can say that because you regularly act like a colossal dick to everyone in sight while ignoring insults from others, so you are in a position where you can say you don't get "personal" pretty easily.



Do I? Do I act like a colossal dick to everyone in sight?

Because I feel like the people who are the targets of my antagonistic tendencies fit very specific profiles. 

I don't, for instance, ever recall being hostile to Broki. 

Or Shiny. Or Franky.

And many others.

I wonder what that might be, that makes me aggressive towards these people.

Hmmmm...


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 3, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> WPK didn't out shit tho. Except for himself.


WPK did out his entire team that one time


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 3, 2017)

I remember when people wanted to blacklist me for my antics because of family parka acting butthurt.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Dr. White (Oct 3, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> A) hosts individually decide if the player is allowed to sign-up, some hosts still want to give him a chance (or, surprise, want them to sign exactly because of that behavior)


And what if a host isn't familiar with a player? How does this protect actual players from the person randomly blowing up and threatening to out a whole scum team? Having host approval because the host think they changed, or is ignorant of their past isn't going to make this solution viable.



> B) If it really is toxic enough (a high line to cross imo) then the player could be section banned or even forum banned


Which is pretty much a more formal version of blacklisting..By informally doing so for X amount of time it gives the person a shot at redemption if they are willing and able to prove they will stop being a cuck.


> No need for us as a community to decide who should be allowed to sign up for every game.


Why...It's the community that is playing/hosting the games...and your two above solutions make it less democratic and specified to one person (the mod or host) making a decision that the community will have to live with..


> Then we're all ganging up on one person (which might be the cause of their behavior in the first place). Then we're bullying.


No that's not how it works.
Why do you foresee this being something that is not worthy of criticism? We don't ask for blacklisting because a player is bad, or has an annoying meta...We do it because their behavior is ridiculous, toxic, or they threaten the integrity of games over multiple showings...If someone in a gated community is always drunkenly blasting music, harassing people, and threatening property values, them coming together to remove or mitigate their influence is not bullying..

Bullying is unwarranted or premptory harassment, discrimination, or threatening to someone without a justified reason. If a group of siblings get together and whoop my ass because I'm slapping their sisters around it's not bullying..as my actions are the reason for the result..



> I've seen this discussion enough times and I've seen players bullied away from this place for their behavior before. Some of those players just made a misstep in one game only, which had the consequence of the entire community bullying them after.


Once again this is not why the discussion is being had, and I see this as totally not applicable to this discussion. No one is bullying players for mistepping in a game, being bad, or anything inherent to their personality. I don't like the way Nello plays, and AM's style of play annoys the hell out of me, but I'm not gonna ask for them to be blacklisted, or blacklist them from my games...However someone threatening to out their scum squad day 1 if they don't get all control, GU pretty much flaming/threatening to quit every damn game he's in because he has the self control and social grace of a child are completely different things...

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>



Farewell, Jeroen. 

> Jeroen


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2017)

W said:


> Farewell, Jeroen.
> 
> > Jeroen



I'm not going, Manlio... I think. >.>
Just posting cat emotes for... some reason.

> Manlio


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 3, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Fuck a blacklist. Sure, if a host doesn't want certain players to play, they're allowed to deny their sign up, but we as a community should never blacklist a player. That is bullying.


Not at all. If someone continually ignores standards of decency within the games, like with Superman outing himself on multiple occasions, blacklisting/section bans are the right of the community against toxic players. Superman is the bully in this scenario, not the community.



SinRaven said:


> Eh. Should we blacklist WPK for outing his entire scumteam? Should we blacklist Superman for giving up? Should we blacklist Nitty for starting a lot of shit?
> 
> One misstep doesn't mean shit. The aforementioned players had the luck of already having a name in this community, so we don't blame them for shit.


I'm rather sure the thing you're talking about had more context than that. Was it WAD's Emotions game?



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> WPK didn't out shit tho. Except for himself.
> 
> This guy literally outed the hidden members of his team. The game ended instantly after he posted.


He is not talking about the Disney Princess game.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 3, 2017)

I disagree on pretty much every of your points, but I'm not gonna delve into it because I said what I wanted to say.

Blacklist bad. Making Sin supreme overlord of the section good.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 3, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Was it WAD's Emotions game?


I don't remember but probably yes.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I disagree on pretty much every of your points,





Peculiar.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 3, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I disagree on pretty much every of your points, but I'm not gonna delve into it because I said what I wanted to say.
> 
> Blacklist bad. Making Sin supreme overlord of the section good.


*[vote blacklist SinRaven]*

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 3, 2017)

All I know is nobody should compare me to Rion or Superman. I've never intentionally thrown a game.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Tiger (Oct 3, 2017)

The only time a host won't be able to have someone in their game is if they're banned. 

If a list of players is made, it won't be enforceable by anyone but the host. If they choose to ignore it, that's their decision-- and your decision to stay signed up or not.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> *[vote blacklist SinRaven]*



Copycat.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 3, 2017)

ITT: Sin learns what bullying is.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

Disagree on blacklist. If Azn didn't get blacklisted then no one is gonna get blacklisted.

Agree with Law's idea of having a 'Hall of Shame' with 'Incident Records' of REPEAT offenders of people who get modkilled, cheat, throw the game/play against their win condition, and other egregious offenses, and then leaving it to HOST DISCRETION on whether or not they want to include such players in their games, and consequently, it would be the responsibility of the players who sign-up to decide whether or not they want to potentially play alongside/against these players knowing that the host will grant them permission to play the game.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 3, 2017)

Azn was iconic, y'all do too much on the good sis

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

holy run-on sentence batman


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 3, 2017)

W said:


> Disagree on blacklist. If Azn didn't get blacklisted then no one is gonna get blacklisted.
> 
> Agree with Law's idea of having a 'Hall of Shame' with 'Incident Records' of REPEAT offenders of people who get modkilled, cheat, throw the game/play against their win condition, and other egregious offenses, and then leaving it to HOST DISCRETION on whether or not they want to include such players in their games, and consequently, it would be the responsibility of the players who sign-up to decide whether or not they want to potentially play alongside/against these players knowing that the host will grant them permission to play the game.


That's pretty much the same idea with the addition of letting host add blacklisted players if they really feel so inclined.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 3, 2017)

How can people even cheat


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

Law said:


> The only time a host won't be able to have someone in their game is if they're banned.
> 
> If a list of players is made, it won't be enforceable by anyone but the host. If they choose to ignore it, that's their decision-- and your decision to stay signed up or not.



Have an agree.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 3, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> How can people even cheat



Oh sweet, lovable, naive Broki.

You're a favorite for sure.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 3, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> How can people even cheat


talking outside of the game, sharing info after being dead, bribery.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 3, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> How can people even cheat



I probably shouldn't disclose this but it's occasionally possible to find Mafia quicktopics, and if I'm not mistaken I believe a game here was ruined like that years ago?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> That's pretty much the same idea with the addition of letting host add blacklisted players if they really feel so inclined.



Yeah but it's not a 'blacklist' if ultimately its host-discretion on whether or not these notorious players will be allowed to play or not.

Blacklist is a word that only exists in an official capacity. 



Underworld Broker said:


> How can people even cheat



With some fringe exceptions, the primary method is by discussing the game outside of the thread and/or relevant private conversations.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> How can people even cheat



Signing up twice, once with normal account and again with a dupe.
Two people talking outside the game, sharing info (one being town, the other not).
Etc.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> talking outside of the game, sharing info after being dead, bribery.



I wouldn't call the last one cheating, that falls under the umbrella term of OGI (Out of Game Influence), which is just generally looked down and frowned upon heavily in most mafia communities.

Same effect if I tell you to vote Player X and I'll PayPal you $20, or that I'll rep you 10 times, or challenge you to a one-month sig bet to prove I'm not mafia when accused or something.

Unless, of course, the bribing occurs by talking outside the game.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2017)

W said:


> If Azn didn't get blacklisted then no one is gonna get blacklisted.



List me what she did. 
Cause the only Azn mafia game related things I remember was that thing with Ivy and that one time she wanted to host a game, but wouldn't let me sign up.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 3, 2017)

W said:


> Yeah but it's not a 'blacklist' if ultimately its host-discretion on whether or not these notorious players will be allowed to play or not.
> 
> Blacklist is a word that only exists in an official capacity.


Not really, the whole idea behind a blacklist is that it is informal and more meta based. An example being getting blacklisted from teaching at university. You aren't officially banned or have your teaching right revoked, your reputation being known in a pool of employers simply keeps people from hiring you. Same thing with people who do bad business and fuck partners over. It's inherently an "under the table" sort of thing.

Reactions: Neutral 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> List me what she did.
> Cause the only Azn mafia game related things I remember was that thing with Ivy and that one time she wanted to host a game, but wouldn't let me sign up.



She sold out her whole team at least twice (not counting the Ivy incident where they were cultists together in my game) and often played against her win-condition. Remember when she specifically would allow Sphyer to guide her votes?


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 3, 2017)

W said:


> I wouldn't call the last one cheating, that falls under the umbrella term of OGI (Out of Game Influence), which is just generally looked down and frowned upon heavily in most mafia communities.
> 
> Same effect if I tell you to vote Player X and I'll PayPal you $20, or that I'll rep you 10 times, or challenge you to a one-month sig bet to prove I'm not mafia when accused or something.
> 
> Unless, of course, the bribing occurs by talking outside the game.


That's what I meant. Like Pm'ing nigs to throw the game, or bribing the host for extra abilities, or getting a specific character while everyone else gets rng'd.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Chaos (Oct 3, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Speaking of dethy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depends on how long people can wait.

I'm surely up to host it but not in the coming month.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> That's what I meant. Like Pm'ing nigs to throw the game, or bribing the host for extra abilities, or *getting a specific character while everyone else gets rng'd.*



No problem with that.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm honestly a controversial legend

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

Chaos said:


> Depends on how long people can wait.
> 
> I'm surely up to host it but not in the coming month.



I can wait.

There's a lot of games happening and quite a few to come still. 

I wanted to host an Overwatch game but it still needs tuning, and there's plenty of games on the docket, so I think I'm gonna wait for it to be one of the first new games of 2018.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2017)

W said:


> *She sold our her whole team at least twice* (not counting the Ivy incident where they were cultists together in my game) and often played against her win-condition. Remember when she specifically would allow Sphyer to guide her votes?



I have no memory of the bolded, but it rings a bell. 

> allow Sphyer to guide her votes

This brings back memories, but not of actually this lol.


----------



## Aries (Oct 3, 2017)

The only blacklist that should be going on now is black listing these Pokemon team names people are coming up with. Team Order, Balance, Ragenus in the anus, Hope,  etc.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

Law said:


> You know...I've been here a while, and you're still the only person I've seen actually talk about blacklisting players due to lack of skill.
> 
> Do you secretly actually want this to happen and so you're trying to get it in the stream of consciousness?



Not blacklisting, but the subject of making this community more skilled by treating bad players badly has come many times here before.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 3, 2017)

W said:


> No problem with that.


If the host wants to do that originally then yeah no prob. But if that wasn't in their head and I pm them like "yo I'll give you 20 bucks to be role X" then yeah I think that's pretty bad.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> or getting a specific character while everyone else gets rng'd.







Chaos said:


> Depends on how long people can wait.
> 
> I'm surely up to host it but not in the coming month.



I will wait till the end of time if necessary.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

Guys.

Sin is arguing semantics. 

Sit down and calm down. His point is simpler the the one you are making.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 3, 2017)

_Yeah I got a lotta sons, I could show you all the sonograms
Me? I'm Gem, and these bitches just the holograms
Me? I win, and these bitches just lose!
They ships sink and my ship a just cruise!_

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 3, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> ITT: Sin learns what bullying is.


Eh no, you still don't know what bullying is if you think bullying always goes without reason. So fuck off with your no drag knowledge mouth.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Not really, the whole idea behind a blacklist is that it is informal and more meta based. An example being getting blacklisted from teaching at university. You aren't officially banned or have your teaching right revoked, your reputation being known in a pool of employers simply keeps people from hiring you. Same thing with people who do bad business and fuck partners over. It's inherently an "under the table" sort of thing.



I see. So you are basically just looking for that 'Hall of Shame' list.

Well, with the permission of @Law, I wouldn't mind being the one to make the thread and keep it updated, with the collaboration of the hosts involved.

Just so I can make my intentions clear, the list will:

-Track replacements/modkills for _unexcused_ inactivity for every game as well as tallying the repeat offenders modkill count.
-Track players who have been forcibly modkilled by a game host for whatever reason (bad behavior, role revealing when unallowed, etc.)
-Track players who have somehow been caught cheating in games.
-List players who are banned from certain host's games. (For instance, I take it that Nitty would inform me that he would not want Rion or Superman to play in his games, so I will track a separate list for each host on which players will not be allowed to play in those games.)

I'm really not gonna track or police bad behavior, because I don't care. If other hosts want to excommunicate players from their games for it, then I will happily track that. But the main three things I want to tackle are already listed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

Law said:


> The only time a host won't be able to have someone in their game is if they're banned.
> 
> If a list of players is made, it won't be enforceable by anyone but the host. If they choose to ignore it, that's their decision-- and your decision to stay signed up or not.



Like I said

Libertarian mod


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 3, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Eh no, you still don't know what bullying is if you think bullying always goes without reason. So fuck off with your no drag knowledge mouth.


It's not bullying if the behavior is problematic and the actions taken against said person are solely to fix said problem. Pick up a dictionary and learn what the concept is.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Dr. White (Oct 3, 2017)

Lmao that's like saying registering someone as a sex offender is bullying

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Like I said
> 
> Libertarian mod



That's a different stance he has on the actual etiquette of what goes on in the games versus coming into the convo thread and engaging in a flame war. He has come in here none-too-pleased many a times, and I suspect the only reason he hasn't brought down the hammer on anyone yet is because his sporadic timing just happens to coincide with after the situation has already de-escalated or been defused.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> How can people even cheat

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

Posting my actual opinion once Im done eating

Get hype


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 3, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> It's not bullying if the behavior is problematic and the actions taken against said person are solely to fix said problem. Pick up a dictionary and learn what the concept is.


It is imo, especially as to how you all describe it in this situation it, but I'll fuck off because I'm done with this. 

Can we not sticky the potential shame- or blacklist? I'm pretty sure the sight of it would make mad, so I'd rather not see it every day to keep my sanity thanks.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

ur opinion is dumb and ur face is dumb

BOOM

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

W said:


> That's a different stance he has on the actual etiquette of what goes on in the games versus coming into the convo thread and engaging in a flame war. He has come in here none-too-pleased many a times, and I suspect the only reason he hasn't brought down the hammer on anyone yet is because his sporadic timing just happens to coincide with after the situation has already de-escalated or been defused.



I have been actually referring to his stance on banning tho


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> It is imo, especially as to how you all describe it in this situation it, but I'll fuck off because I'm done with this.
> 
> Can we not sticky the potential shame- or blacklist? I'm pretty sure the sight of it would make mad, so I'd rather not see it every day to keep my sanity thanks.



If Law greenlights it, its up to him on whether he will sticky it or not, but I would definitely make sure it's always at least Page 1. It wouldn't be called anything like 'Hall of Shame' or 'Blacklist' or whatever. 

My working title for it is 'Modkill List.' Simple. Objective. Not witch-hunt-y. Why not?


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 3, 2017)

Help guys! Sin is disagreeing all of my post! Someone stop this bullying!

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Help guys! Sin is disagreeing all of my post! Someone stop this bullying!



Hush you. 

You might give WW ideas. >.>


----------



## Shizune (Oct 3, 2017)

Well Sin's a fatty, so


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 3, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Help guys! Sin is disagreeing all of my post! Someone stop this bullying!


Your behavior is problematic to me so I'm trying to fix it.

Also fuck off fucktard. I've had it.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Hush you.
> 
> You might give WW ideas. >.>


Are you just gonna stand there and watch me be bullied! I thought our bond was stronger

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 3, 2017)

OMG NICKI JUST UPLOADED SOME OF HER OLD VERSES AND FREESTYLES TO APPLE MUSIC AND SPOTIFY

BITCH IM LIVIIIING

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 3, 2017)

W said:


> If Law greenlights it, its up to him on whether he will sticky it or not, but I would definitely make sure it's always at least Page 1. It wouldn't be called anything like 'Hall of Shame' or 'Blacklist' or whatever.
> 
> My working title for it is 'Modkill List.' Simple. Objective. Not witch-hunt-y. Why not?


Eh just put it in the rules thread or something so it's hidden so I'll never have to see it thanks


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Signing up twice, once with normal account and again with a dupe.



That sounds like so much effort, who would even do that


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 3, 2017)

Or in the Mafia movie thread because that is dead as well


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 3, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Your behavior is problematic to me so I'm trying to fix it.
> 
> Also fuck off fucktard. I've had it.


Logic is not your friend today. Take a nap and get some rest or maybe eat a snickers?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 3, 2017)

_Once upon a time there lived a LITTLE BAD BITCH!
Just pushed the buttons on my LITTLE GADGETS!
Born in December so I am a Sag-IT!
TARIUS! Maybe just a little BICURIOUS!
_
SLAY ME OLD NICKI

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Eh just put it in the rules thread or something so it's hidden so I'll never have to see it thanks



Hm, yeah. I actually wouldn't be opposed to integrating it there. But alas, I am not a mod so I wouldn't be able to edit that part of the thread on a consistent basis.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> That sounds like so much effort, who would even do that


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 3, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Logic is not your friend today. Take a nap and get some rest or maybe eat a snickers?


I definitely need a nap but I also definitely need to punch you in the phase right now.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 3, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I definitely need a nap but I also definitely need to punch you in the phase right now.


In my dayphase?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 3, 2017)

W said:


> Hm, yeah. I actually wouldn't be opposed to integrating it there. But alas, I am not a mod so I wouldn't be able to edit that part of the thread on a consistent basis.


Well _you _don't have to do it.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 3, 2017)

W said:


>


----------



## Shizune (Oct 3, 2017)

_I told you bitches last year I'm a RAP BITCH NIGHTMARE!
_
I'm fucking shook

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

Actually, I think I only played 1 or 2 games with my dupe. 

For the most part, my dupe existed as a proxy player for my earlier hosting days, and to preserve game integrity as much as possible I gave the dupe an RNG or bastard role that wouldn't allow it to capitalize on my information to execute actions.

For instance, in the first game I hosted, my dupe was a bomb that triggered on the first person that VOTED for him, resulting in instantaneous D1 death. On another game, my dupe was a schizo role (kill, investigate, protect, roleblock randomly). 

Ah, good ol' BROLY.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 3, 2017)

Why are you bullying Dr. White, sin


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 3, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Fuck you.


> Let's not hold people accountable for their actions because that's bullying.

> Let's namecall, curse at, and threaten people who disagree with me.

> ????

> Profit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Well _you _don't have to do it.



I would like to though. I'd like all potential hosts to be informed of some of our less desirable players and their habits. 

I wouldn't retroactively make the list though. Meaning Hero won't necessarily make it on their as being a repeat modkill for inactivity offender...unless he continues to regularly get modkilled for inactivity. 

I just don't want a host, who doesn't know Hero, to allow Hero into their game, only for Hero to potentially ruin the role and/or game, because the host didn't know better.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 3, 2017)

W said:


> I see. So you are basically just looking for that 'Hall of Shame' list.
> 
> Well, with the permission of @Law, I wouldn't mind being the one to make the thread and keep it updated, with the collaboration of the hosts involved.
> 
> ...



I think the bolded can be done by the hosts themselves. This tool would be for uninformed hosts, first and foremost. If Nitty wants to keep the hate on for X and Y, that's up to Nitty. The reasons for the dislike may not be relevant even to the game of mafia, so in my opinion that shouldn't be placed in the same list as emotionless facts. Modkills, no-shows, ruined X game with links, etc. Let's keep it robotic.

PM me.



SinRaven said:


> It is imo, especially as to how you all describe it in this situation it, but I'll fuck off because I'm done with this.
> 
> Can we not sticky the potential shame- or blacklist? I'm pretty sure the sight of it would make mad, so I'd rather not see it every day to keep my sanity thanks.



If it was done properly, it would have a footnote in the guide, and wouldn't be a sticky.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 3, 2017)

W said:


> I would like to though. I'd like all potential hosts to be informed of some of our less desirable players and their habits.
> 
> I wouldn't retroactively make the list though. Meaning Hero won't necessarily make it on their as being a repeat modkill for inactivity offender...unless he continues to regularly get modkilled for inactivity.
> 
> I just don't want a host, who doesn't know Hero, to allow Hero into their game, only for Hero to potentially ruin the role and/or game, because the host didn't know better.



I've subbed in for Hero because he was inactive, my role was dope


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 3, 2017)

From Iwan's recently hosted faves game ~



> David
> You are David despite looking town you actually are a hunter with your own agenda of being the ultimate betrayer that wants to create the Perfect lifeform.
> 
> *[I like that movie]- You really love mimicing actors, and humans themselves, target a player and choose him as your creator, your win con will mirror his.*
> ...



Role was fun, found groot pretty early and betrayed him later on


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 3, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> > Let's not hold people accountable for their actions because that's bullying.
> 
> > Let's namecall, curse at, and threaten people who disagree with me.
> 
> ...


Why are you such a dense friend. Fucking stop this shit before I get really pissed off. Don't act fucking smart with me. Don't try it, little boy.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

I legit don't understand why Hero signs up for mafia games. 

My only logical conclusion is he WANTS to actually play them, but somehow forgets he's in the game.

Maybe he's like Drew Barrymore's character in _50 First Dates_.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 3, 2017)

Good fucking night

Also Dr White is an idiot


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 3, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Why are you such a dense friend. Fucking stop this shit before I get really pissed off. Don't act fucking smart with me. Don't try it, little boy.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 3, 2017)

If Dr. White and Sin could both just ignore each other for about 10 minutes that'd be great. If Sin is leaving, I don't want to see him quoted or tagged with bait.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

Warning: TL;DR

Ok I'm gonna give my two cents about the ideas proposed:

- Each host must individually blacklist the people they don't like.

Upside: Nobody has to do anything and we respect the maximum individuality of hosts and games. Profit!
Downside: I dont think this shit works in practice. First, most hosts dont care. I've personally advocated for section banning Rion, and then invited him to games, because I'm very quick to pardon people and see the best in them. I can't ban people from games unless they do a lot worse. Some hosts won't because they think it's funny. Some hosts might care, but they don't know this section enough to now who to ban. Anyway, this plan is too decentralized to actually have a large scale effect in the forum.

- We make a public blacklist so we know who the bad apples are

Upside: This aims to solve the problems above, namely the lack of information about bad apples. It removes decentralization. It is a more practical plan.
Downside: It doesn't solve all problems. Some hosts will still not care. Also I kind of agree with Sin, this is bullying. In a passive aggressive way. I don't like the atmosphere this might create, with new hosts being pressured into banning peple they don't even know, and people getting influenced into treating someone in the blacklist like shit. Herd mentalitiy is a thing. And there is the elitism slippery slope which I'm always worried about. People won't blacklist their close friends, but they will blacklist that weird new guy who just joined.

- Just section ban the perpetrators

Upside: it's clean, and it doesn't lead to bullying because we are never seeing the person again, I mean, the bullying is only done once. Troll hosts can't invite bad appels even if they can, so new players don't get suddenly caught in a game with a ultra toxic player.
Downside: this is fucking extreme and we should only apply it in extreme cases. Right now I don't see one worth applying. Maybe temporary section bands may be nicer, so the player has a chance to reform, but it's still a little extreme. Also it's highly subjective and tbh we'll never aree on what is a bannable offense.

- Just talk to them

I'm disappointed this hasnt been sugested yet.

Ok, so Mafia Syndicate (yes I'm gonna talk about them I like doing that DWI) has a system called Mod on Duty where a dedicated team of mods wathches games. Each game has one, and the mod's job is to stop ugly fights. They dislike banning people and usually talk to them first. Like in one game I was raging at a player and the MoD came to talk to me and help me understand why I was so angry. Also the system works in a way that the host is never the game's MoD, so the players have someone to vent at if the one they are angry at is the host. I could have used this in Favs 5, tbh.

Not saying we should copy this system. We are not a dedicated mafia site and we have a less "sjw"-like nature. But experience has taught me most of the people flaming are not actually evil anarchists who hate rules. They are just mad because something at real life or this forum rustled their jimmies so they need to vent at the poor guy who decided to [vote lynch] them at the wrong moment. It happens to us all. If we could have mods (this isn't intended as a stab on Law, since anyone could be a mod) talking to players whenever they were misbehaving and trying to calm them down, instead of going through extreme measures like modkilling or banning people, maybe we could have a more pacific community and not have this kind of argument here. Because right now the system is "we do nothing until the forum is literally on flames" like I've said before.

There was a recent game where I had a fight between two players going in the background, and I felt powerless to stop them. I could really have used someone with a green name telling them to shut up and stop acting like children. Yes I know we are all adults, but adults act like children too sometimes. A lot of our problems could be solved by talking.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

lmao completely forgot about this footnote

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

wow that MoD idea sounds completely awful tbh

but thats just like

my opinion man


(not to mention logistically implausible in this forum/subsection)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

W said:


> wow that MoD idea sounds completely awful tbh
> 
> but thats just like
> 
> ...



Again, I'm not saying we should copy it 100%.

Just like. I wish we could have mods actually stopping flamewars whenever necessary.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 3, 2017)

Meh I calmed down, I shouldn't have gotten that worked up but I'm just tired of people throwing games or threatening to sub out because they got sussed

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

I wager the number of mods in that site is higher than the number of people who have been banned in all of its 4 year history.

I'm a mod there and it's BORING because there is nothing to ban.

People just act nice. And when they don't everyone talks to them. We don't wait for players to betray their teams before doing something.


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2017)

Is Hero the only chill gay guy in here?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Is Hero the only chill gay guy in here?



Pretty sure Shiny is gay.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 3, 2017)

stop wad rolefishing 2017


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Pretty sure Shiny is gay.



lmao i dont think he actually is

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 3, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Is Hero the only chill gay guy in here?


I've seen Hero go off, he's just never here for a good sample number


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

W said:


> lmao i dont think he actually is



I recall him saying he was in some forum.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 3, 2017)

Meh I calmed down, I shouldn't have gotten that worked up but I'm just tired of people throwing games or threatening to sub out because they got sussed

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Pretty sure Shiny is gay.


See, I didn't even know that! 

Shiny is very calm too...


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 3, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Meh I calmed down, I shouldn't have gotten that worked up but I'm just tired of people throwing games or threatening to sub out because they got sussed


Deja Vu

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

Meh I calmed down, I shouldn't have gotten that worked up but I'm just tired of people throwing games or threatening to sub out because they got sussed

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 3, 2017)

Screaming @ shiny being stereotyped as gay because he has a pink set

He had a girlfriend

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

Meh I calmed down, I shouldn't have gotten that worked up but I'm just tired of people throwing games or threatening to sub out because they got sussed

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Screaming @ shiny being stereotyped as gay because he has a pink set
> 
> He had a girlfriend



Then  maybe my memory is betraying me. Sorry Shiny if thats the case.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 3, 2017)

W said:


> Meh I calmed down, I shouldn't have gotten that worked up but I'm just tired of people throwing games or threatening to sub out because they got sussed


lmao next convo thread title, that or see you next dayphase (of course after the series of star wars titles).


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2017)

This meme


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

@Shizune not everyone is homophobic all the time.

Sometimes we treat gay paople just like we treat everyone else.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 3, 2017)

And as usual I'm sorry for the disruption to your regularly scheduled shitposts

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 3, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Shizune not everyone is homophobic all the time.
> 
> Sometimes we treat gay paople just like we treat everyone else.



What sis I wasn't saying you were homophobic rofl


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

Convo Thread Episode 2: Drama Strikes Back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 3, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Shizune not everyone is homophobic all the time.
> 
> *Sometimes* we treat gay *paople* just like we treat everyone else.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

Dr. White said:


>



Aw shut up


----------



## Shizune (Oct 3, 2017)

Also I did apologize for my part but I just wanna say Rion is a massive troll with serious issues and he totally provoked me

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

And you were doing so well.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 3, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Aw shut up


If you bully me one more time....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 3, 2017)

I missed the reminiscing over the legend of azn .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I missed the reminiscing over the legend of azn .


----------



## Shizune (Oct 3, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I missed the reminiscing over the legend of azn .



All I'm gonna say is some of the people coming for Azn are boring and basic by comparison

Azn left a LEGACY, bitch

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm pretty sure she sold out at least three teams... Fun times.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 3, 2017)

Some of y'all could vanish tomorrow and nobody would notice 

Icon Azn left years ago and we will never forget ha

Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 3, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I'm pretty sure she sold out at least three teams... Fun times.



Ok but can you imagine if she did that to me?

Bitch I would've had that little high schooler on suicide watch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 3, 2017)

Meh I calmed down, I shouldn't have gotten that worked up but I'm just tired of people throwing games or threatening to sub out because they got sussed

Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Meh I calmed down, I shouldn't have gotten that worked up but I'm just tired of people throwing games or threatening to sub out because they got sussed



Have a winner.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

Shizune said:


> All I'm gonna say is some of the people coming for Azn are boring and basic by comparison
> 
> Azn left a LEGACY, bitch



You know we can always just @ a. waltz so she can come here and give her two cents.


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2017)

Please don't.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Some of y'all could vanish tomorrow and nobody would notice
> 
> Icon Azn left years ago and we will never forget ha



she still posts regilarly in some places


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2017)

If we have a truth meta
why not,

a DARE META.

Ayyyyyyy


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 3, 2017)

Okay I'm sick of seeing your tampon bleeding. I'm gonna say this one time @Shizune. I have never thrown a fucking game like you. I have never sold out my team like Superman. And I damn sure and even @White Wolf and any other host who had me in their games knows I never ask to replace.

You can blacklist me all you fucking want. I never once signed up for your games and don't plan on starting tomorrow, next year or five years from now. Keep my name out your mouth in a negative sense and this is your last warning from me about it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 3, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Shizune (Oct 3, 2017)

Also Rion's persistent characterization of me as a woman experiencing her menstrual cycle has sexist tones imo


----------



## Shizune (Oct 3, 2017)

I just generally want women to know that their menstrual cycle is nothing to be ashamed of and their thoughts cannot be reduced down to mere byproducts of their menstural cycle


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 3, 2017)

smh.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 3, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Some of y'all could vanish tomorrow and nobody would notice
> 
> Icon Azn left years ago and we will never forget ha



She has that Herostratus legacy locked down to be sure.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> she still posts regilarly in some places


I kinda want to see if I can get her to play in console mafia tbh.... but, I know better. You don't just go messing with evils locked away


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

Platinum said:


> She has that Herostratus legacy locked down to be sure.
> 
> 
> I kinda want to see if I can get her to play in console mafia tbh.... but, I know better. You don't just go messing with evils locked away



Come to the dark side, Plat. Let the troll consume you.


----------



## Aries (Oct 3, 2017)

With the amount of teams being thrown together it feels like a Pokemon game. We got gen 1 and 2 with Team Hope/Rocket. A team that has a leader that is absent majority of the time Platinum/Giovanni and is replaced by his second in commands WPK/Archer and Pou/Athena only for the team to fall apart before it can do anything useful for its team.

 Then we got gen 3 Team Balance and Team Order. The Team Aqua and Magma of this section. 2 extremist teams who like its Pokemon team counterparts want to do good, unfortunately for them their in the internet the place filled with assholes so instead we shake our heads and sometimes giggle at them trying to preach such a concept. Team Balance/Aqua with its ambiguously Brown leader Dr. White/Archie and Team Order/Magma with its ambiguously serious Law/Maxie. Both team arcs end with them realizing nobody wanted Balance or Order as a thing just like nobody wanted more land without Pokemon or more sea without humans.

 Then we got gen 4 with Team Rage the Team "Galactic" of this section because that's the only term suitable to describe Vastos rage. The leaders Vasto/Cyrus hate everyone so much they want to spite everything unfortunately for them they both get sent to the void at the end never to be seen or heard from again.

Gen 5 is clearly my team/Team Plasma. With me as the Ghetsis and Hachibi as N. The only team that succeeded in its goal unfortunately for my team we both lose what ever sanity had left .Ghetsis has no respect for Pokemon not even legendaries like I treat every mafia game as the same. 

For Gen 6 we got Team Ego/Team Flare, With Wad as Lysandre 2 individuals who are respected in their community but everyone already knows he's scum before he's revealed as scum. 2 people who feel people have tainted the beauty of Mafia/Pokemon and want to get rid of them and replace them with those he deems worthy of having pokemon/playing mafia. They both end up cursing the community they both helped built.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

Eh I played like 3 games with her didnt think she was worse than your average inactifag.

In her last game she actually made an hilarious play where she wrote an in depth analysis n every player on day 1 only to die and flip scum next day. I wish I could see more of that.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 3, 2017)

Wtf that thesis statement


----------



## Platinum (Oct 3, 2017)

Aries said:


> With the amount of teams being thrown together it feels like a Pokemon game. We got gen 1 and 2 with Team Hope/Rocket. A team that has a leader that is absent majority of the time Platinum/Giovanni and is replaced by his second in commands WPK/Archer and Pou/Athena only for the team to fall apart before it can do anything useful for its team.
> 
> Then we got gen 3 Team Balance and Team Order. The Team Aqua and Magma of this section. 2 extremist teams who like its Pokemon team counterparts want to do good, unfortunately for them their in the internet the place filled with assholes so instead we shake our heads and sometimes giggle at them trying to preach such a concept. Team Balance/Aqua with its ambiguously Brown leader Dr. White/Archie and Team Order/Magma with its ambiguously serious Law/Maxie. Both team arcs end with them realizing nobody wanted Balance or Order as a thing just like nobody wanted more land without Pokemon or more sea without humans.
> 
> ...



This.... 

This is kind of accurate .


----------



## Shizune (Oct 3, 2017)

Like with Rion, you could never let Azn roll anything other than some random town role because she would always die early

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

Aries said:


> With the amount of teams being thrown together it feels like a Pokemon game. We got gen 1 and 2 with Team Hope/Rocket. A team that has a leader that is absent majority of the time Platinum/Giovanni and is replaced by his second in commands WPK/Archer and Pou/Athena only for the team to fall apart before it can do anything useful for its team.
> 
> Then we got gen 3 Team Balance and Team Order. The Team Aqua and Magma of this section. 2 extremist teams who like its Pokemon team counterparts want to do good, unfortunately for them their in the internet the place filled with assholes so instead we shake our heads and sometimes giggle at them trying to preach such a concept. Team Balance/Aqua with its ambiguously Brown leader Dr. White/Archie and Team Order/Magma with its ambiguously serious Law/Maxie. Both team arcs end with them realizing nobody wanted Balance or Order as a thing just like nobody wanted more land without Pokemon or more sea without humans.
> 
> ...



What about Team Skull.

They are the best team besides the rockets imo.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 3, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> What about Team Skull.
> 
> They are the best team besides the rockets imo.



Guzma is the Hachibi of team leaders.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

> I didn't mean any offense Azn. The game was meant to be attracting new blood to the mafia section. You're welcome to join but this will be a pretty nooby game and you might not enjoy it. Sin and Psychic volunteered to play to help out the newcomers and also to give their spot to newbies if we get enough sign ups. But I doubt we'll get enough people to play. I was just asking you if you'd be fine to give your spot to newbies if needed.
> 
> There're also lots of games happening in the Mafia section Azn. Don't see you around much. You should drop by.



Marco-senpai 

Not even azn he could be mean to. He was a paragon for us all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

Ok screw it

@A. Waltz 

Sorry but I wanna see what happens.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 3, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Marco-senpai
> 
> Not even azn he could be mean to. He was a paragon for us all.



A true exemplar of hope. We should all follow his lead.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 3, 2017)

Platinum said:


> A true exemplar of hope. We should all follow his lead.



Done.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 3, 2017)

Aries said:


> With the amount of teams being thrown together it feels like a Pokemon game. We got gen 1 and 2 with Team Hope/Rocket. A team that has a leader that is absent majority of the time Platinum/Giovanni and is replaced by his second in commands WPK/Archer and Pou/Athena only for the team to fall apart before it can do anything useful for its team.
> 
> Then we got gen 3 Team Balance and Team Order. The Team Aqua and Magma of this section. 2 extremist teams who like its Pokemon team counterparts want to do good, unfortunately for them their in the internet the place filled with assholes so instead we shake our heads and sometimes giggle at them trying to preach such a concept. Team Balance/Aqua with its ambiguously Brown leader Dr. White/Archie and Team Order/Magma with its ambiguously serious Law/Maxie. Both team arcs end with them realizing nobody wanted Balance or Order as a thing just like nobody wanted more land without Pokemon or more sea without humans.
> 
> ...


> Team Balance

> Team of extreme ideals


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 3, 2017)

also calling me ambiguously brown, you racist


----------



## Shizune (Oct 3, 2017)

Hey Azn

Also Manny JUST as I said I was gonna retire my Zyra mid Morello posts their buff to Brand mid has inspired them to try and buff Zyra mid soon. The lord really sends me SIGNS


----------



## Aries (Oct 3, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> What about Team Skull.
> 
> They are the best team besides the rockets imo.



Team Flamboyant is the Team Skull of NF. The team that is treated more as a meme then serious. Their quirks make them likable unfortunately for them they tend to annoy people with them. Their entire identity is revenge for being shunned by their community/mafia community. Gumza is clearly SinRaven, like him he's like the Bronze Flamboyant Host after Hero and Laix.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Oct 3, 2017)

That moment when I randomly think at least Rion isn't a female cause how bad would that really be...

I'm probably just wrong about this and shouldn't get into all the politics here.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 3, 2017)

I wanna see Rion vs Ichliebe


----------



## Aries (Oct 3, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> > Team Balance
> 
> > Team of extreme ideals



The Internet will never allow balance to be a thing just like order.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 3, 2017)

This woman troll must not know how many power roles I have had and not die day one. you need to return to under that bridge with your Nicki Minaj trash and don't return for seven years.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2017)

All I ever wanted, all I ever needed. Is here in my arms~

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 3, 2017)

Like, why are you emphasizing _woman _troll? I just wanna know


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 3, 2017)

Because I am sick of your mouth. Law has Pmed asking me to lay off you and you keep pushing my fucking buttons by talking nonsense.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 3, 2017)

So do me a favor. Back the fuck up and leave me the fuck alone, please.


----------



## Viole (Oct 3, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Hey guys this is totally not an adverisment, but come support the ningen Viole and sign up for his new forum Link removed . We're having our first mafia game hosted by Rot, who from my experience, is a really good host. It's vanilla and should be fun
> Link removed





W said:


> the e-mail verification thing is not sending at all, and i checked every mail folder
> 
> have tried like 3 times now
> 
> nice forum IDIOT





Dr. White said:


> Yeah same shit happened to me. What's your name, I'll pm viole so he can manually do it.



fixed
shitty mail systems 

all those who joined have been approved and for now confirm mail is turned off


----------



## Aries (Oct 3, 2017)

Instead of blacklisting we should be whitelisting players. Reliable players that should automatically be inserted into games to help out for sign ups ,


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2017)

We're unwanted, slip away. Unneeded slip away.

Blacklist them, slip away.


----------



## Viole (Oct 4, 2017)

RemChu said:


> We're unwanted, slip away. Unneeded slip away.
> 
> Blacklist them, slip away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 4, 2017)

Team Aqua> Team flare> Team Team Rocket >Team magma > team plasma> team galactic >team skull

Not on the list since it is not a traditional team name dynamic but I would put the Aether foundation first personally. Team skull ranks last only because they are basically underlings to the Aether foundation so they don't really stand up on there own merit as well as the teams before them but they still are cool. I do like the aether foundation the best but just on being teams alone team skull kind have the most lackluster since they play second fiddle in there game as the baddies.

Also I do for whatever reason have a gen 3 bias.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 4, 2017)

WAD has my blessing to start compiling stats from any further game not including the ones currently started.

It will be for the period from now until Xmas 2018.

No retroactive information will be compiled. A clean slate. We'll see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Oct 4, 2017)

Also, I see no reason whatsoever for Rion and Nitty to still be antagonizing one another. I won't be very happy to see it escalate further when I wake up tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 4, 2017)

I dont even know why it all started


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 4, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Team Aqua> Team flare> Team Team Rocket >Team magma > team plasma> team galactic >team skull
> 
> Not on the list since it is not a traditional team name dynamic but I would put the Aether foundation first personally. Team skull ranks last only because they are basically underlings to the Aether foundation so they don't really stand up on there own merit as well as the teams before them but they still are cool. I do like the aether foundation the best but just on being teams alone team skull kind have the most lackluster since they play second fiddle in there game as the baddies.
> 
> Also I do for whatever reason have a gen 3 bias.


So then I can count on your vote for team balance?


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 4, 2017)

I'm awake @Dr. White fight me, round two, let's go loser


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 4, 2017)

I should be Lusamine or that whole pokemon leader thing is a sham


----------



## Viole (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 4, 2017)

I am the greatest Pokemon trainer of all time.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 4, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I am the greatest Pokemon trainer of all time.


Sure thing Youngster Joey


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 4, 2017)

Dunno who that is.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Jeroen (Oct 4, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Are you just gonna stand there and watch me be bullied! I thought our bond was stronger



I'd counterbully Sin, but I was too tired. 



Underworld Broker said:


> That sounds like so much effort, who would even do that



I was gonna tag @W
But seems he beat me to it. 



W said:


>







Dr. White said:


> I wanna see Rion vs Ichliebe







RemChu said:


> All I ever wanted, all I ever needed. Is here in my arms~



Great song.


----------



## Viole (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 4, 2017)

Why did wad change his name to 'W'


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 4, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why did wad change his name to 'W'


So nobody can mention him anymore, he's embraced the Uchiha ways


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 4, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Dunno who that is.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 4, 2017)

Wut


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 4, 2017)

> Greatest Pokemon trainer of all time
> Doesn't know Youngster Joey


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> So nobody can mention him anymore, he's embraced the Uchiha ways


@W is a twat.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 4, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> @W is a twat.


Hacking the system

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Hacking the system


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 4, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


Don't  me

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Don't  me



 to the .


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 4, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> to the .


 to the  power x infinity  + 1 to anything you say


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> to the  power x infinity  + 1 to anything you say


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 4, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


That's what I thought.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 4, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


Best catdank foo'


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Best catdank foo'


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 4, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


DABESTO'


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> DABESTO'



True.
 is quite nice.


----------



## Legend (Oct 4, 2017)

Hey Weirdos


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 4, 2017)

Legend said:


> Hey Weirdos



Hi wacky.


----------



## Legend (Oct 4, 2017)

Suuuuuuup?


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 4, 2017)

Not much. 
Just wasting time on NF.


----------



## Legend (Oct 4, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Not much.
> Just wasting time on NF.


Go to work


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 4, 2017)

Legend said:


> Go to work



In about 2 hours I will. 

So cruel of you to say though....


----------



## Legend (Oct 4, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> In about 2 hours I will.
> 
> So cruel of you to say though....


There There


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 4, 2017)

Legend said:


> There There

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 4, 2017)

I didn't get that tag


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 4, 2017)

One letter user seems buggy for tagging 

@W


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 4, 2017)

W said:


> I didn't get that tag



Was it an actual tag though.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> One letter user seems buggy for tagging
> 
> @W



I think the minimum for it working normally is 3 characters. 

@White Wolf


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 4, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I think the minimum for it working normally is 3 characters.
> 
> @White Wolf


I didn't get your mention either


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 4, 2017)

@W


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I didn't get your mention either



That's probably because I quoted you as well. 
I think.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 4, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That's probably because I quoted you as well.
> I think.




I've never seen it counter each other.... @Mr. Waffles  ?


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I've never seen it counter each other.... @Mr. Waffles  ?



Got the alert for the quote, but not the mention.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 4, 2017)

@Mr. Waffles   works like this though?


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @Mr. Waffles   works like this though?



Yes, it does.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 4, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Yes, it does.


Hmmm.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Hmmm.



Quoting > tagging.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 4, 2017)

nope no alerts 4 me


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 4, 2017)

Gonna look into it, don't feel it should work that way.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 4, 2017)

W said:


> nope no alerts 4 me



Change your name to something taggable. 



White Wolf said:


> Gonna look into it, don't feel it should work that way.



How so ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 4, 2017)

I don't need tags. I section banned myself to everywhere except two sections, and even before that, I had eyes everywhere.


----------



## Viole (Oct 4, 2017)

I wonder who that Dracula could be


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 4, 2017)

W said:


> I don't need tags. I section banned myself to everywhere except two sections, and even before that, I had eyes everywhere.



You section banned yourself from all but this and the CB ?


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 4, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> How so ?


How so?


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> How so?



...


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 4, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> ...


I don't get your question  what're you asking how for


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I don't get your question  what're you asking how for



I'm asking how you get to the conclusion it shouldn't work that way ?


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 4, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm asking how you get to the conclusion it shouldn't work that way ?


Cos nobody should be immune


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Cos nobody should be immune



Ban 1 and 2 character names.
Non-existing problem solved.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 4, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Ban 1 and 2 character names.
> Non-existing problem solved.


I could swear I've mentioned Ai before


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 4, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You section banned yourself from all but this and the CB ?



nope I'm section banned from CB too


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 4, 2017)

Oh I just came up with an excellent idea 
experiemental mafia game that I may host in late November/December.

The theme?


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 4, 2017)

W said:


> Oh I just came up with an excellent idea
> experiemental mafia game that I may host in late November/December.
> 
> The theme?


That's Hannibal isn't it  
/haven't watched it
...yet


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> That's Hannibal isn't it
> /haven't watched it
> ...yet



You should. Easily Top 10 TV shows ever aired. 

You would like it especially since I think you are a fan of the macabre.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 4, 2017)

W said:


> You should. Easily Top 10 TV shows ever aired.
> 
> You would like it especially since I think you are a fan of the macabre.


Aye I've seen it in trailer def looks good, been meaning to watch it and Vikings just general apathy with shows is a bitch  
Haven't even seen the last season of House of Cards yet


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Aye I've seen it in trailer def looks good, been meaning to watch it and Vikings just general apathy with shows is a bitch
> Haven't even seen the last season of House of Cards yet



Don't. 

All of my friends tried to get me to watch HoC for years but then they all collectively dropped the show, citing the last season as the reason for it. 

I always know which shows are worth my time or not. 

(Especially after Heroes and LOST)


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 4, 2017)

W said:


> Don't.
> 
> All of my friends tried to get me to watch HoC for years but then they all collectively dropped the show, citing the last season as the reason for it.
> 
> ...


Hmmm really  
I guess that's fair
I haven't heard ANYTHINGGG... about the last season of HoCs and for a 'big show' not being spoiled just means it probably is total crap 

s1 was besto

> Heroes
> Lost
What about 4400?  
I wish they didn't cancel it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 4, 2017)

Never saw the 4400 actually


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 4, 2017)

W said:


> Never saw the 4400 actually


It was enjoyable 

> granted I watched it when I was like 13 or something


----------



## Roman (Oct 4, 2017)

W said:


> (Especially after Heroes and LOST)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 4, 2017)

Heroes was one of the best shows Ive ever seen.

Too bad it only had one season. New seasons would have been epic.


----------



## Roman (Oct 4, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Too bad it only had one season.



It did have more than one season.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 4, 2017)

Roman said:


> It did have more than one season.


No... it didn't 

Just like there was no favorites this year


----------



## Roman (Oct 4, 2017)

Heroes had only one season? Wut?


----------



## Roman (Oct 4, 2017)

Unless there was a completely different Heroes TV series from what I'm thinking


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 4, 2017)

Roman...


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 4, 2017)

Lost was great. The first and only season of Heroes was great. It all was great.


----------



## Roman (Oct 4, 2017)

W said:


> Roman...



What


----------



## Roman (Oct 4, 2017)

Someone please clarify what Heroes you're talking about?


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 4, 2017)

I think both series would've been way better if released in this day and age. The golden age of TV series only started slightly after both series finished, or somewhat near the end.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 4, 2017)

dude


----------



## Roman (Oct 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> dude



You can't pretend the other 3 seasons didn't exist, shitty as they were


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 4, 2017)

Roman said:


> Someone please clarify what Heroes you're talking about?



The joke is that every season of Heroes after the first was so bad that we collectively choose to believe in the reality where only one season of Heroes was aired...


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 4, 2017)

Roman said:


> You can't pretend the other 3 seasons didn't exist, shitty as they were




I never even watched the 3rd or 4th 
2nd  was ... okay enough if memory serves me right 
1st was just, the best by miles


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 4, 2017)

Roman said:


> You can't pretend the other 3 seasons didn't exist, shitty as they were



Yes we can.


----------



## Roman (Oct 4, 2017)

W said:


> The joke is that every season of Heroes after the first was so bad that we collectively choose to believe in the reality where only one season of Heroes was aired...





I get that. I just don't want in.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 4, 2017)

Tbh I'm really curious about that "Gifted" show which is X-Men universe but it feels a lot like Heroes s1 from the trailers


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 4, 2017)

Roman said:


> You can't pretend the other 3 seasons didn't exist, shitty as they were


Real is what you feel


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Tbh I'm really curious about that "Gifted" show which is X-Men universe but it feels a lot like Heroes s1 from the trailers



Oh, another show I can recommend:

Watch Legion.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 4, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Real is what you feel


Feelings aren't real


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 4, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Feelings aren't real


Put your money down


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 4, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Put your money down


Place your bets spin the wheel


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 4, 2017)

W said:


> Oh, another show I can recommend:
> 
> Watch Legion.


Was it good? I was excited for it when trailer dropped since Xavier's boy looks like he can wreck some shit but haven't really followed with how hype it got when it came out  


I really should catch up to my backlog


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 4, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Place your bets spin the wheel


*THE REALNESS*


----------



## Roman (Oct 4, 2017)

Stop it Jaden Smith.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Was it good? I was excited for it when trailer dropped since Xavier's boy looks like he can wreck some shit but haven't really followed with how hype it got when it came out
> 
> 
> I really should catch up to my backlog



About a 7-8 out of 10.

David is a beast.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 4, 2017)

Solid

Legion, Vikings, Hannibal in what order would you put them?


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 4, 2017)

Roman said:


> Stop it Jaden Smith.


Wtf do not insult Mother!

Mother does not play.... that.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Solid
> 
> Legion, Vikings, Hannibal in what order would you put them?



In terms of quality...

Hannibal > Vikings >= Legion

In terms of what order you should view them...

Legion (1 season) > Hannibal (3 seasons) > Vikings (4 seasons)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 4, 2017)

W said:


> In terms of quality...
> 
> Hannibal > Vikings >= Legion
> 
> ...


Cool cool, works with my lazy ass

Thanks~


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 4, 2017)

Before I potentially host that game I was talking about earlier, I might host the Jester game in a week or two after Princess/Cinemafia is donezo.

I think it's probably the most successful Vanilla format I've created.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 4, 2017)

Sign me up and role assign me the jester


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I never even watched the 3rd or 4th
> 2nd  was ... okay enough if memory serves me right
> 1st was just, the best by miles



I watched the 3rd

It made me long for the 2nd.

I didnt watch the 4th tho. I didnt do that to myself.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 4, 2017)

owh so is the Heroes return that happened s5? 


maybe I saw s3 then  just ... purged it from my mind

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> owh so is the Heroes return that happened s5?
> 
> 
> maybe I saw s3 then  just ... purged it from my mind



Yeah. That disaster.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 4, 2017)

I think heroes return is s6.

Yeah they took 5 seasons to cancel this turd.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 4, 2017)

Season 3 is the one with the Villains team.

Because all you need in a show about people reacting to powers in realistic ways are well defined hero and villain teams.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 4, 2017)

Actually I think season 3 was divided in volume 3  and volume 4. Then season 4/volume 5 is the final one.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 4, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I think heroes return is s6.
> 
> Yeah they took 5 seasons to cancel this turd.



Nope. The original series was only 4 seasons.

I was quite the Heroes fanatic. In fact, most of my forum activity prior to joining NF was on the IMDb forums.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 4, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Actually I think season 3 was divided in volume 3  and volume 4. Then season 4/volume 5 is the final one.



Correct.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 4, 2017)

W said:


> You should. Easily Top 10 TV shows ever aired.
> 
> You would like it especially since I think you are a fan of the macabre.



Didn't like the 3rd season as much. Felt rushed and clumsy to me compared to the first two. But overall I'd still recommend the series because of Mads' genius.



White Wolf said:


> Solid
> 
> Legion, Vikings, Hannibal in what order would you put them?



Hannibal 1 and 2 > Vikings > Hannibal 3 > Legion

Hannibal and Lagertha would both be fantastic Faves submissions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 4, 2017)

W said:


> Nope. The original series was only 4 seasons.
> 
> I was quite the Heroes fanatic. In fact, most of my forum activity prior to joining NF was on the IMDb forums.



I loved it too. It was what got me hooked on live action series.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 4, 2017)

W said:


> IMDb forums.


Didn't know IMDB even had forums


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 4, 2017)

Everywhere has forums.

And give it 70% chance it has mafia too.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 4, 2017)

Scrubs only had 8 seasons


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 4, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Everywhere has forums.
> 
> And give it 70% chance it has mafia too.


I have been on Neogaf for years and only learned it had Mafia after seeing it listed for the Mafia Championship.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 4, 2017)

I just want to say @Viole1369  will always be a girl in my heart

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2017)

W said:


> Nope. The original series was only 4 seasons.
> 
> I was quite the Heroes fanatic. In fact, most of my forum activity prior to joining NF was on the IMDb forums.


Sylar cutting heads open.png


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2017)

Law said:


> Didn't like the 3rd season as much. Felt rushed and clumsy to me compared to the first two. But overall I'd still recommend the series because of Mads' genius.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Legion the Marvel show?

All 3 are different styles of show...
I don't watch Hannibal though. Don't think I ever will.


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2017)

Arrival, Sicario, Prisoners, were directed by Denis Villeneuve. All 3 which I enjoyed immensly. He is the director for the new Blade Runner.
Pretty sure the movie will be good.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 4, 2017)

Law said:


> Didn't like the 3rd season as much. Felt rushed and clumsy to me compared to the first two. But overall I'd still recommend the series because of Mads' genius.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have an agree. 

I have a fantastic idea on how to craft Hannibal's role in that Hannibal game if I can ever work out the logistics. 



RemChu said:


> Legion the Marvel show?
> 
> All 3 are different styles of show...
> I don't watch Hannibal though. Don't think I ever will.


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2017)

It's too dark. 

I don't watch um American Horror story. 

Like depends, my tolerance for gore. I've enjoyed gorey stuff before, but it inherently disgusts me. I do not delight in it...


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2017)

The actors and writing looks good though, haven't watched it though.

I enjoy the movies... Silence of the lambs etc.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 4, 2017)

I can understand that. If it helps, the gore is NEVER gratuitous. It always at the very least, serves some kind of artistic purpose.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2017)

Plus if the material is too dark it warps me. 

Dexter for example. 

I enjoyed it a lot, but I was probably evil Rem at that point.  
Even did photography projects based on it in college.

so yeah.


----------



## Legend (Oct 4, 2017)

Whats up peeps?


----------



## Tiger (Oct 4, 2017)

RemChu said:


> The actors and writing looks good though, haven't watched it though.
> 
> I enjoy the movies... Silence of the lambs etc.



I like Mads Mikkelsen better than Anthony Hopkins. I think the writing is better in seasons 1 and 2 than the movies also.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 4, 2017)

@Ai
Have a ningen u ningen


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 4, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> @Ai
> Have a ningen u ningen


thats not ladylike


----------



## Viole (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2017)

Seeing Blade runner tomorrow opening night in Imax.

wew lad

hyped


----------



## Psychic (Oct 4, 2017)

RemChu said:


> It's too dark.
> 
> I don't watch um American Horror story.
> 
> Like depends, my tolerance for gore. I've enjoyed gorey stuff before, but it inherently disgusts me. I do not delight in it...


I only watch 3 seasons of AHS, nothing gory about it. Now Walking Dead is plenty gory.


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2017)

Psychic said:


> I only watch 3 seasons of AHS, nothing gory about it. Now Walking Dead is plenty gory.



Walking dead doesn't phase me. 

AHS is fucked up?


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2017)

Faze *


:derp


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 4, 2017)

i got tagged here what for


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 4, 2017)

is this a giant mafia game?? is this a new game mechanic? am i in it?


----------



## Viole (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Shizune (Oct 4, 2017)

A. Waltz said:


> i got tagged here what for



The peasantry was looking for the queen. I believe they have some grievances with you. Might I suggest some public executions?

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 4, 2017)

_Nah ah ah ah!
Don't TOUCH me honey!
I get a LITTLE paranoid when I count my MONEY!
_
Can you believe we are witnessing one of the greatest rap careers of all time

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 4, 2017)

One of the seals has been broken.


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 4, 2017)

apparently someone was talking shit about me? but i cant find it? someone quote it all here im too lazy to go back and read


----------



## Shizune (Oct 4, 2017)

_I swallow balls!
NUTS TOOOOOOOOO!
CAMEL TOE! ROMAN!
Roman, y'all want the full ROMAN?
Bitches is insane!
These bitches ain't in my lane!
Only bitches on my plane is bitches that give me brain!

Ain't no motherfuckin bridge bitch, and no hook, ain't no THIRD muthafuckin VERSE! 
Roman's BACK bitch!
I FUCKED UP YOUR LIFE LAST YEAR THIS TIME!
Remember that? Remember THAT BITCH?
I'm BAAAAAAAAACK...
_
There is NOBODY fucking with her


----------



## Platinum (Oct 4, 2017)

What is not dead can eternal lie...


----------



## Psychic (Oct 4, 2017)

So I finally saw Death Note. Isn't Lawliet one of the best anime characters ever created?


----------



## Shizune (Oct 4, 2017)

_I'm consistently winning while all you bitches come and go!
Oh you MAD hoe?
You ain't headline?
You my SON bitch, and it's bedtime
I show you bitches how to put together punchlines
It ain't workin out?
It ain't CRUNCH time?
Roll the kush up, it's a chess game but fuck a push up!
Out in Japan they call me Nicki-san!
EVEYWHERE YOU GO, THEY CALL YOU NICKI'S SON!
_
Greatest rapper alive, idc idc


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 4, 2017)

A. Waltz said:


> apparently someone was talking shit about me? but i cant find it? someone quote it all here im too lazy to go back and read


It was me


----------



## Shizune (Oct 4, 2017)

I don't think y'all understand 

She just said

_Out in Japan they call me Nicki-san
Everywhere you go, THEY CALL YOU NICKI'S SON!_

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 5, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 5, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


>



Girl I can't stand you and your weird ass set, always bringing your weird sexual energy in here just to ambiguously look down on whatever we're talking about

Bye, honestly

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> It was me


Please nooooo....


----------



## Viole (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2017)

HAHAHA Nitty

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 5, 2017)

Like does she even play mafia? Because the only thing I know for sure is that I don't know her

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 5, 2017)

but hwat did you say

is shizune .. uh i forgot the nae.. laix? laix is that hyou?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viole (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Shizune (Oct 5, 2017)

A. Waltz said:


> but hwat did you say
> 
> is shizune .. uh i forgot the nae.. laix? laix is that hyou?



Yes


----------



## Tiger (Oct 5, 2017)

Azn, we as a group were talking about players who have outed their teammates or quit games. Your name came up.


----------



## Legend (Oct 5, 2017)

Sup peoples?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 5, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Like does she even play mafia? Because the only thing I know for sure is that I don't know her



He isn't playing often anymore 'cause of exams


----------



## Shizune (Oct 5, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> He isn't playing often anymore 'cause of exams



Well she needs to change her set, it's weird and uncomfortable

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 5, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Well she needs to change her set, it's weird and uncomfortable


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 5, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Well she needs to change her set, it's weird and uncomfortable



doubt he'll ever use a normal set, lol


----------



## Viole (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Viole (Oct 5, 2017)

What is this madness @Legend


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2017)

Psychic said:


> So I finally saw Death Note. Isn't Lawliet one of the best anime characters ever created?



The anime? Yeah he is quirky and memorable? 

Plus uh, J u s t i c e.


----------



## Legend (Oct 5, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> What is this madness @Legend


apparently you are a sexual deviant with your set


----------



## Tiger (Oct 5, 2017)

It is a little off-putting...but meh.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 5, 2017)

I wasn't gonna say anything but her attitude stank too


----------



## Legend (Oct 5, 2017)

I honestly dont mind


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Oct 5, 2017)

As long as we can all agree my av is fantastic, this person does such nice work

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 5, 2017)

Ok well you put yourself out there so I'ma just say it, your avi is tacky

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 5, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Ok well you put yourself out there so I'ma just say it, your avi is tacky


 


@Superman

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 5, 2017)

any games going on?

lol remember when i pretended i had a restriction that forced me to quote game of thrones in every post

good times


----------



## Viole (Oct 5, 2017)

Legend said:


> apparently you are a sexual deviant with your set





Shizune said:


> I wasn't gonna say anything but her attitude stank too



Ever looked in a mirror 



Legend said:


> I honestly dont mind

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 5, 2017)

A. Waltz said:


> any games going on?
> 
> lol remember when i pretended i had a restriction that forced me to quote game of thrones in every post
> 
> good times



Will you sign up if I host one


----------



## Shizune (Oct 5, 2017)

A. Waltz said:


> any games going on?
> 
> lol remember when i pretended i had a restriction that forced me to quote game of thrones in every post
> 
> good times



I was JUST SAYING a few weeks ago that players here aren't creative enough in lying about their roles

Azn was truly ahead of her time

Reactions: Ningen 3


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Legend (Oct 5, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


>




I once had a set that was just forum legal, I was untouchable


----------



## Viole (Oct 5, 2017)

Legend said:


> I once had a set that was just forum legal, I was untouchable



King of Titties indeed.


----------



## Legend (Oct 5, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> King of Titties indeed.


You should join my stable, The Lords of Order also known as the Titty Club.


----------



## Viole (Oct 5, 2017)

Legend said:


> You should join my stable, The Lords of Order also known as the Titty Club.


Join? I'm a inborn member of that

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 5, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Join? I'm a inborn member of that



> inborn

I read that as inbred.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 5, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 5, 2017)

I was gonna agree even, but then realized I read it wrong.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Legend (Oct 5, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Join? I'm a inborn member of that


You have a bright future


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 5, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Will you sign up if I host one


if it's u, honey!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 5, 2017)

@Viole1369

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 5, 2017)

You are *Team Taka*, you win the game when you eliminate all threats to your group. All Mafia have something unique about them that will affect their playstyle. *Root* can blend in more with town thanks to investigation immunity , *Akatsuki* has more chances to capture the *Tailed beasts* and *Edo Mafia* is practically nigh invincible unless you target its Achilles heel(*Kabuto*). *Taka* as a whole is the only mafia who's abilities upgrade as certain characters are killed or lynched.

(*Mangekyou Sharingan*) Sasuke Uchiha gains access to this when Itachi Uchiha or any Naruto has been killed or lynched from the game.

(*Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan*) Sasuke upgrades to this automatically when *Danzo* has been eliminated from the game as long as he has the Mangekyou Sharingan already.

(*Rinnegan*) Sasuke gains access to this when  *Madara Uchiha* or *Tobi* have gained the 10 Tailed Beast

(*7 Swordsman*) Suigetsu gains the sword abilities of Zabuza, Kisame, Chojuro and Edo Swordsman when they are killed or lynched

(*Kimimaro's Spirit*) When Sound 5 has been killed or lynched. As long as Juugo is alive Sasuke must be killed or lynched twice to get rid of him

(*Hebi Sasuke Uchiha*) When Orochimaru has been killed or lynched Part 1 Sasuke unlocks this form

(*Sakura Haruno*) When she is killed or lynched her role is given to Karin

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2017)

All the wheels are beginning to turn...


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 5, 2017)

Platinum said:


> All the wheels are beginning to turn...



The wheels on the bus go round and round...


----------



## Tiger (Oct 5, 2017)

Shizune said:


> I was JUST SAYING a few weeks ago that players here aren't creative enough in lying about their roles
> 
> Azn was truly ahead of her time



I was so very close to modkilling Azn for that. The only reason I didn't was because I could just _barely_ justify drawing a line between the BS being posted and relevance to something that had been said recently in the thread.

When people criticized me for it, I had to admit they were right. Too lenient, I guess.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 5, 2017)

Law said:


> I was so very close to modkilling Azn for that. The only reason I didn't was because I could just _barely_ justify drawing a line between the BS being posted and relevance to something that had been said recently in the thread.
> 
> When people criticized me for it, I had to admit they were right. Too lenient, I guess.



You making yourself sound lame sis


----------



## Legend (Oct 5, 2017)

And here we go

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 5, 2017)

Legend said:


> And here we go



?????


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 5, 2017)

Legend said:


> And here we go



Where are you going to ?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2017)

Things are looking up for mafia.

We are going back to the Plattitude Era .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2017)

Viole is really nice, but gets shit treatment here.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 5, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Things are looking up for mafia.
> 
> We are going back to the Plattitude Era .


Let chaos reign upon your soul and turn your eyes toward ultimate role madness debauchery instead.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 5, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Viole is really nice, but gets shit treatment here.


tbh tbf he gets shit treatment on discord and his forum too, so

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> tbh tbf he gets shit treatment on discord and his forum too, so


Gee golly I wonder who is common sshitter at all 3,


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 5, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Gee golly I wonder who is common sshitter at all 3,


You


----------



## Viole (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Oct 5, 2017)

I've never been mean to anyone in my life.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Oct 5, 2017)

I need a highly productive replacement

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I need a highly productive replacement


whistles


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 5, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> whistles


You want it?


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You want it?


Suuurrree


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 5, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Suuurrree


Coming your way momentarily.


----------



## Viole (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2017)

These emotes doe


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Aries (Oct 5, 2017)

Bring back universal ryoma


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2017)

Aries said:


> Bring back universal ryoma

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 5, 2017)

All is right in the section of mafia. we are going back to 2011 with the way things are going. Now if only Mexican God could make a come back

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2017)

i still remember late 2009/early 2010 when i first joined and people spammed ryoma's and the mods got so butthurt that it was directed towards them that they straight up removed the emote


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 5, 2017)

Wasn't it galaxy ryoma not universe ryoma


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2017)

yes


----------



## Tiger (Oct 5, 2017)

Shizune said:


> You making yourself sound lame sis



Well...you'd know, I guess.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 5, 2017)

W said:


>


good kush


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 5, 2017)

They need to bring back the Kobe emote for me.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 5, 2017)

I miss the old SinRage. He had more pzazz. Now I'm held back by the people complaining about the drama and my genuinely less emotional self.

Perhaps @Stelios can unleash the old SinRage. He's the hero we need.


----------



## Viole (Oct 5, 2017)

@iwandesu @RemChu check and confirm urself at MM game


----------



## Viole (Oct 5, 2017)

​@RemChu


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 5, 2017)

I am the new rage this section has needed. I will be its savior.


----------



## Viole (Oct 5, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shizune (Oct 5, 2017)

I thought the chicken was _lovely_. Did everyone try the chicken?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 5, 2017)

Oh my god, not this again


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 5, 2017)

Pretty sure Rion is gonna start now insulting Nitty


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 5, 2017)

Whoa, Tokyo Ghoul: RE anime


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 5, 2017)

Thanks for editing your post, nitty

I guess


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 5, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I am the new rage this section has needed. I will be its savior.


You'll never be rage.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 5, 2017)

Some more mechanics/rules will be adding just for this game. For Mafia teams in general excluding Edo. I will not assign your roles instead what I will do is will pm the players with the list of roles and you guys as a team will talk amongst yourself and strategize. Play to your strengths and decide who can best maximize which role. Also decide amongst yourself which player will best represent your team as GodFather.

I don't want to give out a vital role to a player who's gonna inactifag it and ruin it for the rest of their team. Do yourself and your team the favor and don't be that guy who gets a vital role and doesn't bother to use it. I will also be much stricter for this game then most of my games and deliver modkils without hesitation. Their will also be less replacements/subs. 2 will be max but if feel your aching to get back in and seen your effort put in might bump it to 3.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 5, 2017)

_*A stove is a stove, no matter where you go.
A patty is a patty, that's what I saaayyyyyyyy.
A grill, is a grill. This is surely sooooooo
and fries, should be fries, in a waayyyyyyyyy

But this grill is not a home! This is not the stove I knnnooowwww
I would trade it all awayyy, if you come back to stayyyy

This kitchens not the saaaamee, withooooouut you
It's just a greazy spoooooooooooooowwwooon (just a greasy spooooooooon), withouttttt youuuuuuuu*_


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 5, 2017)

When a DJ gets millions of views on his songs on YT, but sells... 37 copies of his EP in an entire week... sad... 

I liked his song too


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2017)

Who even buys hard copies anymore


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 5, 2017)

so basically you are gonna let @Aries at people decide who gets what roles in mafia teams. I can so see this going south. I mean I am all for someone not getting a power role who is gonna inactifag but I am not gonna have anyone tell me I can't have a role because they don't feel I can play it. Not gonna happen.

And as far as Nitty Scott goes. Ain't nobody worry bout her ass. If she didn't edit it with her negative nancy ass Law was gonna handle her anyhow.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 5, 2017)

W said:


> Who even buys hard copies anymore


A lot of people surprisingly


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> A lot of people surprisingly



Do they also use cord phones?


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 5, 2017)

W said:


> Do they also use cord phones?


...

I don't have a cord phone by choice okay


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Legend (Oct 5, 2017)

hmmmmm


----------



## Tiger (Oct 5, 2017)

W said:


> Who even buys hard copies anymore



I have a CD collection, and when I find an album I really like-- I will go get it. If I only like one or two songs on an album, I'll just grab them some other way.

The Lumineers 'Cleopatra', for example, is on my wish list with birthday and Christmas coming up. I like practically every song on it.

But I will use the free access to music to find out, as a consumer, which albums are worth buying. And that's how it should be honestly.



Grandpa Uchiha said:


> so basically you are gonna let @Aries at people decide who gets what roles in mafia teams. I can so see this going south. I mean I am all for someone not getting a power role who is gonna inactifag but I am not gonna have anyone tell me I can't have a role because they don't feel I can play it. Not gonna happen.
> 
> And as far as Nitty Scott goes. Ain't nobody worry bout her ass. If she didn't edit it with her negative nancy ass Law was gonna handle her anyhow.



Letting a mafia choose who gets which role is decades old-- and only people with a prior attitude problem have an issue with it. 

I'll just start editing posts with embarrassing dad jokes if I get annoyed at work today.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 5, 2017)

Well if I have an attitude problem because I'm not gonna let a group of people tell me what role to get then I guess I got an attitude problem. Might as unsign then. Because I'm not gonna argue with people over who gets what if I draw mafia.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2017)

Law said:


> Letting a mafia choose who gets which role is decades old



ive actually never done this but it sounds fun actually


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 5, 2017)

And, I'm not gonna have someone tell me I can't play a role. Because I also don't have that right to tell anyone that either. Just my personal feelings on the matter.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 5, 2017)

I don't go around assigning all the good roles but...

- I look at the scum/town teams when they are done and if there is a too big concentration better players in either I reroll everything.
- I may assign 1-2 roles every game for meme reasons. As in, familyparka once got a role that was inspired in a role he created, for example.
- Godfathers and the most important indies don't go to likely inactifags, newcomers, or people with a history of letting me down. Sorry, but if my game depends on a role to be good I'm not gonna bet everything on that historically problematic player suddenly deciding to behave. If possible I'll switch them with somebody from the same faction, though.

Everything else is as random as possible.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 5, 2017)

I have got roles from you that designed for me. I loved them too.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I don't go around assigning all the good roles but...
> 
> - I look at the scum/town teams when they are done and if there is a too big concentration better players in either I reroll everything.
> - I may assign 1-2 roles every game for meme reasons. As in, familyparka once got a role that was inspired in a role he created, for example.
> ...



we call this...the Hero-Dahlia Effect.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 5, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I have got roles from you that designed for me. I loved them too.



Well you are funny.

I think it was just one role tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 5, 2017)

W said:


> we call this...the Hero-Dahlia Effect.



This happened because the second rule took priority over the third one.

Hero created the Dahlia role so I thought that would be funny.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2017)

tfw one white wolf role has more abilities than 3 of my vanilla games combined


----------



## Tiger (Oct 5, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Well if I have an attitude problem because I'm not gonna let a group of people tell me what role to get then I guess I got an attitude problem. Might as unsign then. Because I'm not gonna argue with people over who gets what if I draw mafia.



If you go into it assuming you're going to be bullied, then you will undoubtedly be bullied.

If you go into it with the idea that if you don't get to be Godfather then everyone is B.S. and it's not fair and you're going to be upset...then yes, that would be you having an attitude problem.

I have been involved in 3 or 4 choose your mafia role mafias and no one ever got upset. I've hosted one like that, and hosted 2 where I picked the GF let that person dictate who got which role.

Never had an issue.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 5, 2017)

W said:


> tfw one white wolf role has more abilities than 3 of my vanilla games combined

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>



Have an agree.


----------



## Shiny (Oct 5, 2017)

Everyone is overpowered on wolfie game


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 5, 2017)

W said:


> tfw one white wolf role has more abilities than 3 of my vanilla games combined


including the one you designed for me to host or nah?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 5, 2017)

Nobody is gonna bully me.  And, I don't got to be the Godfather but I am not gonna let someone pick which role I get unless it's the game host. Just not down for it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> including the one you designed for me to host or nah?



yes


----------



## Shiny (Oct 5, 2017)

I miss immortal,noisu,immortal legend,shin,james,laix,chaos

What happened to them?


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 5, 2017)

Shiny said:


> I miss immortal,noisu,immortal legend,shin,james,laix,chaos
> 
> What happened to them?


Chaos still plays occasionally  he played like, not even a month ago feels like


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 5, 2017)

We the new generation. They no longer come here.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2017)

> immortal



dead



> noisu



same as always shows up once or twice a year to say "whats up guys" people are like "hey otter!" but he's already gone



> immortal legend



who? lol



> shin



dead



> james



became a doctor but also probably dead



> laix



dead



> chaos



he's here just not interested in mafia atm


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 5, 2017)

@Immortal King is my son. I banished him to Mafia Boot camp.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 5, 2017)

Shiny said:


> I miss immortal,noisu,*immortal legend*,shin,james,laix,chaos
> 
> What happened to them?



Lol the bold.

Yeah I definitely miss Shin Z

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2017)

oh immortal king

-.-


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Shiny (Oct 5, 2017)

Lmao yea immortal king


Noisu changed his pics on facebook some weeks ago so i guess he is fine, same as blur( will end up dead, the boy has too many drug users as friends)


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 5, 2017)

Shiny said:


> I miss immortal,noisu,immortal legend,shin,james,laix,chaos
> 
> What happened to them?


I miss them except Chaos too 

I sent Immortal a message on WhatsApp a few weeks ago, but he hasn't been on WhatsApp since a few weeks before that. I hope my boo's okay.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 5, 2017)

Add me on FB Shinyyy


----------



## Shiny (Oct 5, 2017)

I just stalk on fb sin...no pics or anything, its a mistery  no idea why i have noisu


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 5, 2017)

I also miss Dyken


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 5, 2017)

Shiny said:


> I just stalk on fb sin...no pics or anything, its a mistery  no idea why i have noisu


Wtf but you're handsome as hell 

Don't hide your beauty from the world Shiny

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 5, 2017)

I need more people from NF on Facebook (or Whatsapp) so I can keep in touch once most of us inevitably leave this place.

Right now I only have Goose (who already deleted me once lol) and Emi


----------



## Shiny (Oct 5, 2017)

You are so lovely sin, wanna hug you irl



I wont leave you guys again so no worries

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 5, 2017)

pics on fb is boring 

 I added one for profile pic after like 6 yrs of being invisible and stopped there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 5, 2017)

I don't care who he'd hate. Honestly.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 5, 2017)

Shiny said:


> You are so lovely sin, wanna hug you irl
> 
> 
> 
> I wont leave you guys again so no worries




Promise me Shiny, promise me.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 5, 2017)

I know full well who immortal king is. That's who I am speaking about. He is my son.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 5, 2017)

I don't change pics a lot on FB, I'm fact I'm barely on it.

Still, put of the 12~ pics on it I'm drunk on 90% of them lol

That's my life ayyyee


----------



## Tiger (Oct 5, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I know full well who immortal king is. That's who I am speaking about. He is my son.



Immortal King and Immortal are different people.


----------



## Shiny (Oct 5, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Promise me Shiny, promise me.




I promise

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 5, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I know full well who immortal king is. That's who I am speaking about. He is my son.


I AM NOT TALKING ABOUT THE AWESOME IK

I'M TALKING ABOUT THE ONE AND ONLY IMMORTAL MY ONE TRUE LOVE 

SINMORTAL FOREVER 

YOU DENSE CUCK

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 5, 2017)

>tfw I first said the loser IK but I love and miss him a lot too so I couldn't do it


----------



## Shiny (Oct 5, 2017)

I miss blur shenanigans, i was much more motivated with him around


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 5, 2017)

No.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 5, 2017)

W said:


>


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 5, 2017)

Shiny said:


> I miss blur shenanigans, i was much more motivated with him around


I miss that fool

Still mad you guys won the OTP awards over Immortal and me though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 5, 2017)

I even miss AJ


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 5, 2017)

I miss IK

Screw the haters. He made games fun.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2017)

Unless he was town with you. And had less than five abilities.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 5, 2017)

Nah. It was fun as hell.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 5, 2017)

Even when he was town, worst he'd do is just do nothing useful. But his useless banter was hilarious.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2017)

Well he got modkilled a few times, so.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 5, 2017)

I would just like to say the rest of you are all fortunate. You wake and lie your head down every day with your hair follicles intact. You go about your days innocuously, never feeling the cool breeze against your raw scalp.

Not me. Every day I wake up only to be punched right back out by a Nicki Minaj verse. There I was, minding my own business when Kissing Strangers came on and Nicki's verse literally shaved all the hair off my scalp. I'm bald. I may never recover.

And she's dropping an album very soon. will I even be the same person after I hear it? It could literally cause me to uproot my entire life and become a completely different person. It could literally give me an aneurysm.

I don't deserve this. I don't understand why she can't just retire and let me live my life. No, instead every day I suffer at her hands, resigned to my fate of never having my wig because she snatches it off every single morning.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 5, 2017)

_I gotta lotta sons, I could show you all the sonograms
Me? I'm Gem, and these bitches just the holograms
_
WIG


----------



## Tiger (Oct 5, 2017)

Shizune said:


> I would just like to say the rest of you are all fortunate. You wake and lie your head down every day with your hair follicles intact. You go about your days innocuously, never feeling the cool breeze against your raw scalp.
> 
> Not me. Every day I wake up only to be punched right back out by a Nicki Minaj verse. There I was, minding my own business when Kissing Strangers came on and Nicki's verse literally shaved all the hair off my scalp. I'm bald. I may never recover.
> 
> ...



I shave my head every week just so she can't take mine.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 5, 2017)

Her hair (Nicki) ain't real anyway. That shit mad weave yo.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 5, 2017)

W said:


> Unless he was town with you. And had less than five abilities.


IK and I were masons once and he was amazing.

I believe he also was in the glorious pirate crew but I forgot.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 5, 2017)

Hey kids
shake a leg
Maybe you're crazy in the head
baby


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 5, 2017)

I agree with @W  He would inactifag a shitty role.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 5, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I miss the old SinRage. He had more pzazz. Now I'm held back by the people complaining about the drama and my genuinely less emotional self.
> 
> Perhaps @Stelios can unleash the old SinRage. He's the hero we need.



I can remove my social filter for a bit and start puking cynicism with unexplained superiority.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 5, 2017)

It wasn't Immortal King but it was Immortal in the Red Terror best pirate crew.

Psychic, NU, Hidden Nin, Immortal and me.

Red Terror Pirates Forever!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 5, 2017)

I think still to me the best mafia faction I been apart of was the Edo Tensei Akatsuki with Firestormer as Obito Uchiha. Me as Konan. Marco as Deidara. Reekee as Sasori. ThePhoenixKing as Guruguru, Cax as Madara and Millie as Kakuzu. Just saying.


----------



## Nello (Oct 5, 2017)

Hey guys, Law is bald


----------



## Shizune (Oct 5, 2017)

Okay but can we talk about how Rehab by Amy Winehouse just came on and scalped me out of nowhere


----------



## Shizune (Oct 5, 2017)

That beat makes me want to give a Grammys performance with a live band and plenty of choreo


----------



## Stelios (Oct 5, 2017)

Nello said:


> Hey guys, Law is bald



yes we know

did you know that bald people have more male hormones than hairy dudes?


----------



## Shizune (Oct 5, 2017)

tbh if you're not Adele or Mariah Carey, just standing still and singing isn't acceptable anymore. Beyonce really made choreo mandatory. Even Christina Aguilera gives some choreo.


----------



## Nello (Oct 5, 2017)

Stelios said:


> yes we know
> 
> did you know that bald people have more male hormones than hairy dudes?


More like bald hormones


----------



## Shizune (Oct 5, 2017)

Stelios said:


> yes we know
> 
> did you know that bald people have more male hormones than hairy dudes?



Did this turn anyone else on


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Whoa, Tokyo Ghoul: RE anime


confirmed?

Not sure if I should be hyped or cringe.


----------



## Nello (Oct 5, 2017)

I was just kidding, Law  Bald is a pretty badass hairstyle 








More like baldstyle


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2017)

Came up with a 20-Player sorta-Vanilla-but-not-really, sort-of-Generic-but-not-really mafia game that I'll be looking to host towards the end of the month/early next month. 

*
ELECTION YEAR*​

*TOWN*

*Win Condition*: Eliminate Mafia and The Phantom.
​
The Captain - Is passively informed of the targets of The Detective, The Renegade, The Medic and The Jailer every night. 

The Detective - Investigates a target every night to determine their identity. Is partners with The Renegade.

The Renegade - Is Partners with The Detective. Starts off the game with no abilities. If The Detective is killed, The Renegade gains the ability to kill every night.

The Medic - Protects a player every night from kills.

The Jailer - Protects a player at night from kills while also roleblocking them. The Jailer may keep a player jailed as long as he wishes. Cannot jail The Captain or The Mayor.

The Hunter - Every night searches for The Phantom. If they find them, they will kill them. 

The Bodyguard - Chooses one player to protect at night and they will protect that player with their life for the remainder of the game. 

The Coroner - The Coroner may uncover the identity of a hidden kill every night.

Mayor Candidate x 5 - You are a candidate in the race to become the city's mayor! You do not possess any special abilities. However, once there is only one of you left alive, you become:

The Mayor - You have the ability to stop the lynch or redirect it every day as you wish, or choose to let it go through. However, one of you is, unbeknownst to everyone even yourselves...

Corrupt - If you are targeted for a kill by the *Mafia*, you instead join their faction. You can still become The Mayor. This effect only happens if The Boss is alive.


*MAFIA*​
*Win Condition*: Eliminate *Town*.​

The Boss - Comes up as 'Mayor Candidate' to The Detective. Leads and controls his faction. Possesses double-voting power.

The Enforcer - Roleblocks a player every night and disables their voting power the next day.

The Creeper - Stalks a target at night to determine who a player targeted and who they were targeted by.

The Fixer - The identities of the Mafia kills are hidden while The Fixer is alive. Additionally, The Fixer may permanently disguise the appearance of one player outside his mafia and make it appear as whatever he wishes to The Detective, permanently.


*INDEPENDENT*​

The Spy - Every night spies on a player and will learn their exact role. They cannot be roleblocked or deceived. 

*Win Condition*: Have every living player profiled.


The Phantom - Serial Killer. Can only be lynched or killed by The Hunter. Every kill is hidden, and you assume the identity of the player you last kill for investigation purposes. 

*Win Condition*: Kill everyone.


The Gambler - Must predict in a PM to the moderator during the night phase who the next lynch will be. They can vote for their predicted lynch target however they have zero vote power against their target. The player submits their first bet before the game starts. 

*Win Condition*: Must correctly predict the lynch three times.



*Note: There is one hidden ability/interaction not listed in the role list.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 5, 2017)

W said:


> Mayor Candidate x 5 - You are a candidate in the race to become the city's mayor! You do not possess any special abilities. However, once there is only one of you left alive, you become:
> 
> The Mayor - You have the ability to stop the lynch or redirect it every day as you wish, or choose to let it go through. However, one of you is, unbeknownst to everyone even yourselves...
> 
> Corrupt - If you are targeted for a kill by the *Mafia*, you instead join their faction. You can still become The Mayor. This effect only happens if The Boss is alive.





I like it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I like it.



You would say that regardless of what I actually posted.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 5, 2017)

If game of thrones was an anime


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 5, 2017)

W said:


> You would say that regardless of what I actually posted.



Not my fault you make great setups.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Not my fault you make great setups.



I feel like I could have posted the role list for a 2015/2016 OBD game and you'd say the same.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 5, 2017)

W said:


> I feel like I could have posted the role list for a 2015/2016 OBD game and you'd say the same.



No, because I'd spot one of those and give you the finger for reminding me of that shit.

Which you did just now anyways, so  .

Also, Gambler and Spy, game ending or nah ?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 5, 2017)

I would put a baby in Christina Aguilera. Just saiyan.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2017)

Haven't decided. 

Gonna get some second opinions from people and see what they think.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 5, 2017)

get rekt: vanilla.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 5, 2017)

W said:


> Haven't decided.
> 
> Gonna get some second opinions from people and see what they think.



I see.


----------



## Nello (Oct 5, 2017)

I thought we agreed the prophet was a shit role. Otherwise pretty exciting stuff


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2017)

It's not. 

Anyways, I've decided it won't be a game-ending win condition.


----------



## Aries (Oct 5, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> so basically you are gonna let @Aries at people decide who gets what roles in mafia teams. I can so see this going south. I mean I am all for someone not getting a power role who is gonna inactifag but I am not gonna have anyone tell me I can't have a role because they don't feel I can play it. Not gonna happen.
> 
> And as far as Nitty Scott goes. Ain't nobody worry bout her ass. If she didn't edit it with her negative nancy ass Law was gonna handle her anyhow.



Personality conflicts are unavoidable depending who's interacting with who. Its up to you as the individual to be the bigger person and look at this as a team and try to win together than all in your own. as this is a divided majority vs a united minority. If you guys are not united its going to fall apart.

If you think you deserve a role or can play a certain role better then someone else then make your case and leave it at that. If someone disagrees then give a retort why the role will play to your strengths and leave it at that. Learn to compromise, No need for it to escalate to conflict, if it does then it just shows both of you aren't fit to be GodFather or to lead anyone. Through the chaos i expect to find the someone who's voice of reason within the group, that person should be the person who best represents your group. From there you can start assigning yourselves who's gonna be what group.

It should not matter what role you have as your part of a collected unit. If you get a weaker role it should not be treated as I'm the weak link of the group, theirs no such thing as a useless role. If their is then it's up to the player to not make it suck, don't rely on a role to define who you are as a player or how much you contribute to the game.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 5, 2017)

Rion you will get good at the game when you realize who gets which role is the least important part of a scum team.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 5, 2017)

A good role madness game is one that plays similarly to a vanilla, with the roles just adding to the fun, not being all of it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2017)

Give a mafia goon any day and im gucci


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm wasting my breathe.


----------



## Aries (Oct 5, 2017)

Game isn't going to start in a while, don't worry about it


----------



## Aries (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm only Town
I'm only, I'm only
I'm only Town, Town
Maybe I'm foolish
Maybe I'm blind
Thinking I can tunnel through your posts
And see your mafia behind
Got no way to prove it
So maybe I'm blind
But I'm only Town after all
I'm only Town after all
Don't put your vote on me
Don't put your vote on me

Take a look at the fluff
And what do you see
Do you see it clearer
Or are you deceived?
In what you believe
'Cause I'm only Town after all
You're only Town after all
Don't put the lynch on me
Don't put your vote on me

Some people got the real good roles
Some people like to inactifag
Some people think I can be contributive
Lord heavens above
I'm only Town after all
I'm only Town after all
Don't put the lynch on me
Don't put the lynch on me

Don't ask for my thoughts on people
Don't say see you next dayphase
Then beg for forgiveness
For making you rage
Making you rage
'Cause I'm only Town after all
I'm only Town after all
Don't put your vote on me
Don't put the lynch on me

Oh, some people got the real good roles
Some people like to inactifag
Some people think I can be contributive
Lord heavens above
I'm only Town after all
I'm only Town after all
Don't put the lynch on me
Don't put the lynch on me
I'm only Town
I make mistakes
I'm only Town
That's all it takes
To put the lynch on me
Don't put the lynch on me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 6, 2017)

Shhhhhhh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2017)

That was great.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2017)

*Screams in frustration*


----------



## Aries (Oct 6, 2017)

Me and my team will usher a new era here. We are the SinesTroll Corps and we have a fancy motto to boot

_"In blackest dayphase, in brightest nightphase,_

_Beware your mafia fears made into light._

_Let those who try to stop what's right_

_Rage like my players Sinestroll's might!"_


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 6, 2017)

Team balance >>>>


----------



## Platinum (Oct 6, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Team balance >>>>



Team Balance is the Poochie of Mafia Factions.


----------



## Legend (Oct 6, 2017)

Order


----------



## Aries (Oct 6, 2017)

Team Balance is the Butch and Cassidy to Team Orders Jessie and James and Meowth. Their both blasting off again by the end of the episode

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 6, 2017)

A verse, tbh


----------



## Shizune (Oct 6, 2017)

How would you guys feel about a setup where town all know the identity of one "king" player, and the (relatively small) mafia only needs to kill the king to win?


----------



## Viole (Oct 6, 2017)

Literally assassin in the palace

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 6, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Literally assassin in the palace



This is what I'm talking about with your condescending tone. It's just a mess because it's like, who even is you??? 

I didn't know that setup already had a name, nor did you even answer the question I asked.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 6, 2017)

I got a dumb vanilla idea I want to try in November-December as well .


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 6, 2017)

Nello said:


> I thought we agreed the prophet was a shit role.



Nah, that was just you, Franky and Remchu.


----------



## Nello (Oct 6, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Nah, that was just you, Franky and Remchu.


So you mean the guy who created the role and the guy who played the role think it was shit but everyone else doesn't.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 6, 2017)

Nello said:


> So you mean the guy who created the role and the guy who played the role think it was shit but everyone else doesn't.



> who created the role



Other then that, yes.


----------



## Nello (Oct 6, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > who created the role
> 
> 
> 
> Other then that, yes.


IIRC the host said he didn't like it either


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 6, 2017)

Nello said:


> IIRC the host said he didn't like it either



You mean nfc who hosted the game WAD made for him ?


----------



## Nello (Oct 6, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You mean nfc who hosted the game WAD made for him ?


I did not know this but yes


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 6, 2017)

Nello said:


> I did not know this but yes



Okay then.


----------



## Nello (Oct 6, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Okay then.


One day you will be the prophet and you will know true despair 

Or the guy who played it last time was just overreacting. We shall see


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 6, 2017)

Nello said:


> One day you will be the prophet and you will know true despair



Despair over what lol....
Drama queen.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 6, 2017)

Now, this is a story all about how
My life got flipped-turned upside down 
And I'd like to take a minute
Just sit right there
I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air 
In west Philadelphia born and raised
On the playground was where I spent most of my days
Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool 
And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school
When a couple of guys who were up to no good
Started making trouble in my neighborhood 
I got in one little fight and my mom got scared
She said 'You're movin' with your auntie and uncle in Bel Air' 
I begged and pleaded with her day after day
But she packed my suit case and sent me on my way
She gave me a kiss and then she gave me my ticket.
I put my Walkman on and said, 'I might as well kick it'. 
First class, yo this is bad
Drinking orange juice out of a champagne glass.
Is this what the people of Bel-Air living like?
Hmmmmm this might be alright. 
But wait I hear they're prissy, bourgeois, all that
Is this the type of place that they just send this cool cat?
I don't think so
I'll see when I get there
I hope they're prepared for the prince of Bel-Air 
Well, the plane landed and when I came out
There was a dude who looked like a cop standing there with my name out
I ain't trying to get arrested yet
I just got here
I sprang with the quickness like lightning, disappeared 
I whistled for a cab and when it came near
The license plate said fresh and it had dice in the mirror
If anything I could say that this cab was rare
But I thought 'Nah, forget it' - 'Yo, homes to Bel Air' 

I pulled up to the house about 7 or 8
And I yelled to the cabbie 'Yo homes smell ya later'
I looked at my kingdom
I was finally there
To sit on my throne as the Prince of Bel Air

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## SinRaven (Oct 6, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Now, this is a story all about how
> My life got flipped-turned upside down
> And I'd like to take a minute
> Just sit right there
> ...


I just heard this on the radio. Damn stalker.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 6, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I just heard this on the radio. Damn stalker.


Like you'd complain if I was stalking you


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 6, 2017)

horrry clapp dis looks cool

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 6, 2017)

Y̵͓̹͈̼͖͙̞̱͉̭͔̼̥̥̬̖̥̻̫̰̌͒̔̃͋͆̀̌̎̈́͆̋̍̍̔̃̒̊̓̂̇͌̌͒͋̏́͊̌̀͘͘͘̚̕͝͝ơ̴̢̧̧̡̡̛̖̗͉̹̟͙̥͉͈͔̼̲͕͙͈̤̞͍̬̜͚̲͍̳̩̞͗̋̉̏̔̂̄́͛̽̂̆͗͛́̄̾͆̈́͛͗̆͌̏̽̈̓̒̉͂̄̉̉͛̎̽̐́̀͘̕͘͝͠͝͝͠͝ư̷͚̜̲͈̖̟̹̪̭̗͓̦̜͙̭͇͒̍̒̉̄̓̈́̀̓̌̒̑̏͆̐͠ ̴̧̨̛̛̠͓͚̥̣̠͊͊̅́͑͂͐̒͛̄̀̃̄̅̈́̅͊̅̀̿̓́̈́̉̑̃͛̀̽̃̃͂̌͊̎̒́̒̓̒͘̕͘̚̕͝͝͠͝͠ͅc̷̡̧̨͍̠̻̘̯̟̖̩͉͓͓͈̣̟͕̟̠͙̖̠̳̼̤̙̐̏̓̓̆̂̍͑̈́̃̿͗̃̊̇̓̋̚͘͜͠͝͝ą̵̢̢̨̡̡̛̭̙̖̬̮̬̗̮̭̥̳̣̥̼͎̱̣̲̟̮̲̲̪͍̣͈͕̱̟̱̮̦̺̥̳̬̰͈͔̩̝̱͚̯͒͛̂̆̈́̈́͒̿̔̇̈̊͛́̈́̽̀͋͂̊͗́͑͋̈́̽̾́̿̾̌̃̿̆́̓́̍͘͝ͅn̶̨̢̧̨̨̢̻͉̜̹͕̹̮̮̼͕͚̻̹̮̖̹̩̻̲̻̦̠̖͙̦̤̥̼͖̩̬͚̰͕̻͔̪̥̤̺̟̮̘̯͍̄̀̂̍͒̋͆͐̂̄́͂̀̄͌̉̓͜ ̷̨͖̥̦̜̦̦̪̻̦͙͋͒̓̋́̈̃͑̃̆̃̒̅́̃̊̾̔̍̈́̏͗͊̏̈́̿̍̅̀͒̉͑̾̑̈͗̌͌͋̆͐̃̊͑̽̍̈́̋͘͘̕͠͠͝ş̵̢̢̧̻̹̫̤̦͓̙͉̬̲͇͓̭̙̻̰̱̼͕̰̩̭͎̖̱͈̩̣̰̬̔̽̾̇̈́̐̀̑̉̀̋͗̓̉͊̓̒̽̅̌̓̿̎̾̀͐̎͑͂͗̇͆̐̈́̿͒̚͘̕̚̚͝͝͠͠͝͝͠ȩ̶̮͎̜̻̺͎̻̤̖͔̰̘͕͍̪̩̪͎̫̘̰̮̳̤̰͕͈̣̘̙͎́̀̎͑͆̍̿̍̋͌̏̆̀̿̒́͒͋͑̉̈̋̽̀̀͒̿̉͌̈́̍̚̕͝͝͝͝ę̴̢̨̛̛̫̫̭̮̭̪͙̦̣̤̙̥͔̞̲̹̔̋̆͌͆͑͒̅͂͆̆̀̋̉̈́̓̿̏̎̂̀̓́̔̃̈́̎̅͛͒̓̃̕̚͘͜͝͝ͅͅ ̵̢̡̧͚̰̩̺̝͍͉̝̼̲̭̝̖̫̰̖͚̞͉̲̩̭̰̙̘̦̠̑̓͌̎̐͊̍̈́̿̄̃̐͋̽̇͐̊ͅm̵̧̛̟̱͎̜̯̰͚̫̖̥̰̭͖̜͚̜͉̟̞͚̪͎̬̲͎͙̝͖̮̹̯͍̰͉̾͋͗͌͒͗̒̈́̿͆̍̍̏̊̇̎͑̇́̅̐͋́̒̔͑̓̿̒́̓͌̕͘̕͜͝͝͝͝͝ͅͅy̸̢̧̢̧̡̨͔̺̹̯͎̥̗͇̩̤̝͙̭̱͔̝͔͈̜̝͎̦̪̪̗͈̣̰͚̙̻̬̥̱̘̦͇̹̲̩̰͇̪̜̯͚͍̞̑̎̂̅̆̉̎͛̇̿̾̓̌̎̏̇́̂̋̒̀̀̈́͊̑͒̋͌͌̓̉̀̔̈́͌̒̂̓̚̚̚͜͝͝͝͠͝ͅͅ ̵̡̨͎̝̥̬͕̑̾͑̀̅̆̒́̔̓͑̃̋̓̕̚͘͠͝p̵̡̧̨̨̪̟̙̱͈̭͇͕̗̘̤̮͈̭͕̳̻̼̣̭̙̘͉̫̼̻̖͎̻̣̺̻̘̘̼̭͍̙̠̦͕̩̹̯̖͖͚̲̬̫͐͑̀̈́͋͜ͅͅȏ̸̡̨̡̡̡̮̹̥͔̦̰̮̪̞͎̞̤̤͔̗͖̤̖̟͎̳̜̲͕̖̭͍͔̯̬͖̬͔͉̀̈̌̽̆͗͂̇̽́̅̑̓͋͌̄̉̋̋̿̌́͊͊́̆̀͊̽͐͒̄̊̐̊̒̊̓̑̐̋̀̐͆̑̚͜͝͝͝͠͝ͅͅp̷̢̨̧͓̖̞͇͕̳̼͙̘͚͎̩̘̰̹̫̞̜͔̹̖̝͖̠̲̦͕̬̘̹̝̬̹͈͇̬̼̲̜̫̲̳͙̲͓͔̠̖̳̤̞̞̆̒́ǫ̵̨̛̗͈͇̔͆̾́͂̈́̊̎͆̾̅̓̿̚̕͘͠ ̶̬͖̭̹̂̎̃͊̈̐͗̑͒̉̽̈́̊͆̋̅̈́͊̏̋̒̂̅̆̎̈́̀̎̐͂̌̀̓͆̔̄̋̃̿̕̚͘̕͘͜͜͝͝͝͠͠e̴̢̜͚̳̞̦̫͒̋̌̏̇̍̑́̚͘̚͝v̵̛̛͎̞̙̗̱̼̝̭̪̺̗̫͇̐̋̈͌͐͂͛̋̃̄̔̄́̔͛͆̄͋͛͛̏̓͂͑̇̂̓́̎́͌̉̈́̃̎͂̋̔̊́̊̇̊̈́̕͘̕͜͠͠͝ȩ̶̛̟̣̠͚̮͚̳̮̤͉̺̣̥̫̎̐̇̅͐̌̑̓̿̓̓̔̍̓̽̈̅̌̅̀̆̂͆͂͆̇̏͑̓͊͛̇̊̽̓̈́̇̃͛̓̔͘̕̕͠ͅͅn̵̢̡̨̨̢̨̡̦̖͈̻̪̙̹̹̳̱̳͉̘̻̹̞͉̻̹̬̮̲̤͎̟̥͕͚̘͚̣̠̣̬̝̗̹̥̖̫̠̔̈̿̏̓͌̀̅͂̈́͗̑̃̔̀̕͘̕͜͜͝͝ͅͅ ̸̨̛̛̹̥͎̟͚̙̬̬̙͔͖͙͈͔̹̲̺̺͇̼͕̈́͋̈́͊̈̄̈́̈́̀͛̑̈́́̀̉͗̾̊̑̄̉͗̔̓̅̈́̾̌͛͌͆̇̅̒͛̕̕͜͠͝i̵̡̨̢̧̛͔͓͚̻̪̟̦̪̜̘͔̳̞̥̙͕̮̺̫͚̜̼̖̰̮͔̲̹͔̜̬̱̖͕̽̐̂̉̅̈̂̿̀̌̌̈́͘͜ͅn̸̛͈̺̐͂̔̈̓͑̈́͛̒̀̎̓̊̃͂́̓̏͐̈͌̃́͐͗̓͐̍̿̉͗̃̀͒̈͂̕̚͘̕̕͝͠͠͝͝ ̵̧̡̡͔̘͕͓͉͚͉̼͚̱̘̣̮̱̫͕̰̺͓͉̣͉̥̦͈̥̳͍͙̰̯̖̺̪͚͇͖͈̝̗̺̼͉͕̲̳̮͎̣̆̍̀̎̀̇́̏̊̂̈́̈̉̿̏̇̑̂̉̕͜͜͝͠͝t̴̬̭̩̜̬̬̞͔̩͎̠͈̼͉͕̭̰̰̥̤̼̫͓̜̜̖̬̂̌͂ȟ̴̨͓̭͖̣̥̩̏̐́̓̅̽͂̆̄̂̔͐̅͊̓͊̍͜ͅę̵̧̢̨̢̨̧̣̙͙͙͇͓̣̦̫̫͔̯̫̣͈̮̞̰̰̜͎̫̪͉͖̤̜͙̘̞̳͚͎̰̟̟̫̭̦̭̝̘̜̍̔̉͌̓̈́͌̃̃̇͜͜͝ ̵̨̧̢̨̨̛̛̛̪̥̫̜͎̮͓̭͙͙̖̰͕̩̞͇͉̝͈͕̱̜̺͍̝͓̘͓̬̣̣̆͌̀̿́̒̋͂̔͛̓̇̓̈́́̇̽̓͒́̏́͗͐̌͆̑̿̈́̐͋̽́̾̔̈́̂̎̓̈́̚͜͝͝ͅm̴̨̨̺̳̼̣̲͔̺̖̘̳̹͓̫̘̼̱͈̬̤͆̀͒̐̅̽͂̅͌̀̽̈̅̈̏̑͆̒̂̉͒͌̋̑͆̉̋̉̍̚͘͜͝à̷̧̧̨̢̡̢̜̼̭̹͈͖̘̟̲̗̬̮̠͍̮̱͙̞͓̟̲̖͐̄̊̽͊̊̒͒̽ͅt̷̫̻̼͓̤̤͍̰̟̘͍̜͍͇̹̠͖͕̫͇̜̖͈̳̖͍͇̘̝͚̏̃́̎͂͌͆͛͆̋̀̈́́̄̕͜͝͠r̶̡̡̧̨̬̝͉̤̫̭̦̣͖̜͓͇͕̞̜͙̞̮̪̦̭̼͚͇̰̫͎̙͓͎͍̞̣̜̠̦͎͓̜̰͓̺̯͆̌̆̃̾̈͗̓̓̔̎̀̓́̇͜ỉ̶̡̢̨̡̛͚͖͍͚̩͚͎̥̖̙̺̻͙̫͓̰̰͓̳̰͙̥͇̱̗̺̌͑̆̽̇̀̒̋̽̎͒͒́̊̏̃̿̈́̔̋̒͊̒̓̈́̓̂̂̅̌̇̿͋̊̾̂̆̂͆̆̊̈͌̊͘̚̚̚͜͝͠͝͠x̶̧̛̭͚̟̠͓̪͓̬͈̟̟̼͙̤̝͈̠̺̰̖̖͔̬̮̻̉̿̓̅̃̐̉͋̽͌̆̐̓́́̐̋̃̇͋͊͑͒͊̔̉͗̆̉͛̒̽̈́̽̿͆̂̇̀̕̚̚͘̕͜͜͝͝.̴̧̨̡̛̛̥̬̻̱̗̗̠̞̖͇͉͈̼̱̦̼͈̘̦̭̰͈̭̮̦̗͇͇̥͙̗̗̭̝̅̐́̈́͌̇̑͊́͋͛͋̽̋̿̓͛̾̔̈́͐̿̋́̈́̈́̀̎̄̐̽̿́̈́̓̓͒́̆̇̕͘͘̚̚̕̚͠͝͠ ̸̦̞̌̈́͆̅͝


----------



## Viole (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Shizune (Oct 6, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I just heard this on the radio. Damn stalker.



wjwjwkwkwk why is your radio playing 90s sit coms theme songs?


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 6, 2017)

Shizune said:


> wjwjwkwkwk why is your radio playing 90s sit coms theme songs?


It was quite the popular song back in the day and the channel was playing 90s song at that time of day


----------



## Tiger (Oct 6, 2017)

Great show, too.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 6, 2017)

This guy gets it


----------



## Viole (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Nello (Oct 6, 2017)

Fresh Prince was peak Will Smith

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Oct 6, 2017)

Nello said:


> Fresh Prince was peak Will Smith



Men in Black 1 was probably the peak, then he went downhill.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2017)

the start of his decline was definitely Wild Wild West 

@Law

can you check the setup of my roles on this post: 

and PM me if u have any things that need balancing?


----------



## Nello (Oct 6, 2017)

I enjoyed WWW as a kid

I enjoyed a lot of dumb shit as a kid though


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 6, 2017)

W said:


> the start of his decline was definitely Wild Wild West
> 
> @Law
> 
> ...


Looks interesting, sign me up in advance~

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Tiger (Oct 6, 2017)

Looks fine to me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2017)

gud


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 6, 2017)

Is 'Prometheus' a good movie? Feel like watching it


----------



## Legend (Oct 6, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Is 'Prometheus' a good movie? Feel like watching it


It's fine I suppose


----------



## Shiny (Oct 6, 2017)

Shark exorcist is the shit


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 6, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Is 'Prometheus' a good movie? Feel like watching it


It was alright but kinda boring story at times... felt more like a very long opening sequence to the Alien Covenant sequel/tying it into the universe/franchise


----------



## Nello (Oct 6, 2017)

Don't listen to these nerds, UB. It's not an "alright" movie, it's a pile of shit.

Watch Shark Exorcist. It has sharks AND exorcism. It's the shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 6, 2017)

It's fine that's it. Meh.


----------



## Nello (Oct 6, 2017)

Legend said:


> It's fine that's it. Meh.


I was just kidding, i'm sure it's a fine movie

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2017)

SHARKS  AND  EXORCISMS


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 6, 2017)

Will probably just watch Moana


----------



## Nello (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 6, 2017)

her name is Vaiana in Germany


----------



## Nello (Oct 6, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Will probably just watch Moana


When you're done, let me know if it's a good movie for adults.


----------



## Nello (Oct 6, 2017)

That came off as hella patronizing which was not my intention at all


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 6, 2017)

Shark Exorcist  

I'm down for shark movies, Sharknado, Frost Sharks, Mecha Shark, Zombie Sharks... etc


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Shark Exorcist
> 
> I'm down for shark movies, Sharknado, Frost Sharks, Mecha Shark, Zombie Sharks... etc



STREET SHARKS


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Oct 6, 2017)

W said:


> STREET SHARKS



? 


I am amused by the premise

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2017)

MOTHERFUCKIN SHARKS ON ROLLERBLADES


----------



## Nello (Oct 6, 2017)

Holy shit you guys I found a hidden gem


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 6, 2017)

They're full on


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 6, 2017)

Nello said:


> Holy shit you guys I found a hidden gem


Movie's absolute shit, but that song tho


----------



## Nello (Oct 6, 2017)

I fucking love that trailer


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 6, 2017)

Ooooh yeah, it's a full song 

> Chamber of Pudd

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2017)

The exploding birds


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 6, 2017)

Nello said:


> When you're done, let me know if it's a good movie for adults.



Okey  
Though I heard it's a good movie, so I hope it is


----------



## Shiny (Oct 6, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Shark Exorcist
> 
> I'm down for shark movies, Sharknado, Frost Sharks, Mecha Shark, Zombie Sharks... etc



So many good movies , toxic shark,2 head shark, psycho shark,sharktopus, sharkestein,jurassic shark,ghost shark, atomic shark,snow shark,piranha shark,house shark,sand shark


All on this level of quality


----------



## Nello (Oct 6, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Okey
> Though I heard it's a good movie, so I hope it is


I've heard good things about it but idk if it's suitable for all audiences


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 6, 2017)

Shiny said:


> So many good movies , toxic shark,2 head shark, psycho shark,sharktopus, sharkestein,jurassic shark,ghost shark, atomic shark,snow shark,piranha shark,house shark,sand shark
> 
> 
> All on this level of quality


SyFy loves shark movies damn

I'm down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2017)

"Roboshark is following me!"
"Run Natalie, Run!"
"Not _following_ following me, Twitter following me!"


Fucking Hell.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 6, 2017)

W said:


> "Roboshark is following me!"
> "Run Natalie, Run!"
> "Not _following_ following me, Twitter following me!"
> 
> ...


> Natalie 

He said Melanie  I think


----------



## Shiny (Oct 6, 2017)

There are more movies about shark than about zombies, this is a hell lot


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> > Natalie
> 
> He said Melanie  I think



He said Melodie.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 6, 2017)

Nello said:


> I've heard good things about it but idk if it's suitable for all audiences



I'm pretty sure it is


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 6, 2017)

Shiny said:


> There are more movies about shark than about zombies, this is a hell lot


Sharks are life  
and zombie movies are crap more often than not


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 6, 2017)

Shiny said:


> There are more movies about shark than about zombies, this is a hell lot



>sharknado


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 6, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> >sharknado


Sharknado 1 is really good 
Sharknado 2 was decent 
Sharknado 3 was forgettable but still enjoyable


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Sharks are life
> and zombie movies are crap more often than not



Watch Train to Busan.

>Best Zombie movie in more than a decade.
>Best horror movie in more than a decade.
>Best Korean movie, probably period.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2017)

Also it's on Netflix if you have it for ease of access.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 6, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Sharknado 1 is really good
> Sharknado 2 was decent
> Sharknado 3 was forgettable but still enjoyable




I hear that name and I just:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 6, 2017)

W said:


> Watch Train to Busan.
> 
> >Best Zombie movie in more than a decade.
> >Best horror movie in more than a decade.
> >Best Korean movie, probably period.


Yah I saw been meaning to watch it before the sequel comes out


W said:


> Also it's on Netflix if you have it for ease of access.


naw I'm scrub life forever but saw its on popcorn time already


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 6, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I hear that name and I just:


tfw sharknado happened really a while back and nobody even batted an eye cos of a very informative shark movie


----------



## Shiny (Oct 6, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Sharknado 1 is really good
> Sharknado 2 was decent
> Sharknado 3 was forgettable but still enjoyable




What about sharknado 4,5 and the trailer of sharknado 6?


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 6, 2017)

Shiny said:


> What about sharknado 4,5 and the trailer of sharknado 6?


No way  you're kidding me  Did I miss 3 sharknado's since I stopped watching movies!??!


----------



## Shiny (Oct 6, 2017)

The sharknado 5 was this year, the sixty will be on 2018


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 6, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> tfw sharknado happened really a while back and nobody even batted an eye cos of a very informative shark movie



.... 


I'd totally like to watch "Anastasia" again, haven't seen this movie since ... 12+ years I guess


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 6, 2017)

Shiny said:


> The sharknado 5 was this year, the sixty will be on 2018


 
> watching 4th trailer
> star wars parody
> Magic Mike parody
> Vegas

> OILNADO
> COWNADO
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (Oct 6, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Sharknado 1 is really good



It really was not.

And yes, Moana is enjoyable for adults as well.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 6, 2017)

> 5th trailer
> Sharkzilla
 

I love you @Shiny  




Law said:


> It really was not.


We can agree to disagree 


and I'm def marathoning 4 & 5 tomorrow

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2017)

IS  MOANA  JAPANESE  FOR  MOE  ANA

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 6, 2017)

I need five more people for my game


----------



## Stelios (Oct 6, 2017)

since superman is on a rage break i guess that would be at least six.
if it doesn't gather the players needed I ll do it whenever it does. winter , next year  , next decade /shrug


----------



## Shizune (Oct 6, 2017)

_wrist GAME is freezin like it wait in the cold
nick NAME is NICKI but my name ain't Nicole_

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 6, 2017)

What is funny about Sharknado is how its got 82% on RT yet the audience score is 33%.

Audience was like "Holy hit dis is bad
"
While critics were like "Oh my. Such an interesing commentary on common tropes of modern disaster movies "

I side with the critics tbh. Sharknado is genius.

Tho I fail to see the point in making more than one of it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (Oct 6, 2017)

It's funny because of how terrible it is. A group of us tried to watch it last New Year's day, and couldn't finish.

Pretty confident a group of NF people could make a better movie in every _conceivable_ aspect.

It's popular because it's shit incarnate. Not because it has layers upon layers. It's genius in the same way that a dung beetle is genius for rolling poop.


----------



## Nello (Oct 6, 2017)

Tbf the first time I saw a video of a dung beetle rolling his poop, I was hella impressed


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 6, 2017)

Law said:


> because it's shit incarnate


I mean this isn't wrong

It's objectively bad, but it knows it's bad and I find it enjoyable


----------



## Tiger (Oct 6, 2017)

Nello said:


> Tbf the first time I saw a video of a dung beetle rolling his poop, I was hella impressed



Exactly. We're really impressed that a group of junior high dropouts were able to turn on a camera and use Photoshop and remember their lines.

That's impressive.

It's not, however, actual genius.

But hey-- let's throw millions of dollars at them to make fun of their lack of talent.


----------



## Nello (Oct 6, 2017)

It was made by highschoolers? 

I don't think the movie ever pretended to be great/genius considering the name. Seems like it always tried to be a "so bad it's good/funny" type. But I haven't watched it so idk


----------



## Shizune (Oct 6, 2017)

Can you imagine actually sitting down and watching Sharknado

I've wasted 95% of my life and even I would never


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 6, 2017)

Law said:


> It's funny because of how terrible it is. A group of us tried to watch it last New Year's day, and couldn't finish.
> 
> Pretty confident a group of NF people could make a better movie in every _conceivable_ aspect.
> 
> It's popular because it's shit incarnate. Not because it has layers upon layers. It's genius in the same way that a dung beetle is genius for rolling poop.



It doesn't have any layers.

It is an exaggeration of bad tropes in an intentional way in order to make the viewer perceive badness unlike they've ever had before. Which feels refreshing and funny.

In a way it's like Kill Bill, except KB has a a more serious aura and banks on badassery to succeed.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 6, 2017)

Law said:


> Exactly. We're really impressed that a group of junior high dropouts were able to turn on a camera and use Photoshop and remember their lines.
> 
> That's impressive.
> 
> ...



If you think Sharknado is people trying to make a good film and failing at it, you miss the point.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 6, 2017)

I think you give them far, far, far too much credit. Any further movies were absolutely capitalizing on how terrible it was and narrowing in on the lowest common denominator-- but the first movie is not an idiot savant...It's just an idiot.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2017)

Sharknado is the cinematic equivalent of abstract art.

Some people, like DDL, wish to try and perceive a deeper meaning in it such as 'exaggeration of tropes' and other means of deconstructivism. 

Most, including myself, see it plainly as paint thrown haphazardly at the canvas.


----------



## Nello (Oct 6, 2017)

I mean, if DDL actually enjoyed it and there's a sharknado 5 then they must be doing something right


----------



## Nello (Oct 6, 2017)

W said:


> Sharknado is the cinematic equivalent of abstract art.
> 
> Some people, like DDL, wish to try and perceive a deeper meaning in it such as 'exaggeration of tropes' and other means of deconstructivism.


I'm willing to bet all my shekels that that recent German art project with the asscandle dudes was explained as some sort of deconstructivism


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2017)

Nello said:


> I mean, if DDL actually enjoyed it and there's a sharknado 5 then they must be doing something right



Capitalizing on the success of their first movie with its miraculously disproportionate earnings to production cost, yes.


----------



## Legend (Oct 6, 2017)

Deep Blue Sea

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 6, 2017)

Y'know I would honestly take Poutanko over Roman any day


----------



## Aries (Oct 6, 2017)

To be fair, you have to have a very high IQ to understand CR games. The hosting is extremely subtle, and without a solid grasp of theoretical physics most of the roles will go over a typical player's head. There’s also CR's nihilistic outlook of mafia games, which is deftly woven into his characterisation- his personal hosting draws heavily from Narodnaya Volya literature, for instance. The fans understand this stuff; they have the intellectual capacity to truly appreciate the depths of these gamess, to realise that they’re not just memes- they say something deep about LIFE. As a consequence people who dislike troll games truly ARE idiots- of course they wouldn’t appreciate, for instance, the humour in CRs existential catchphrase “I'll reply back/do actions when I can” (72 hours later. .)'which itself is a cryptic reference to Turgenev’s Russian epic Fathers and Sons. I’m smirking right now just imagining one of those addlepated simpletons scratching their heads in confusion as CR's genius RPG Mafia Game story unfolds itself on their computer screens. What fools.. how I pity them.

And yes, by the way, i DO have a Troll tattoo. And no, you cannot see it. It’s for the ladies’ eyes only- and even then they have to demonstrate that they’re within 5 IQ points of my own (preferably lower) beforehand.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 6, 2017)

saw people say dung beetle rolling their own feces is a talent that is better than the acting of sharknado.

Goes to watches.

100% agree.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 6, 2017)

saw people say dung beetle rolling their own feces is a talent that is better than the acting of sharknado.

Goes to watches.

100% agree.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm now contemplating watching Sharknado thanks to you people.

Luckily, when I wake up tomorrow I will have forgotten and never actually watch it.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 6, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm now contemplating watching Sharknado thanks to you people.
> 
> Luckily, when I wake up tomorrow I will have forgotten and never actually watch it.


Optimistic


----------



## Aries (Oct 6, 2017)

Should I get earrings?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2017)

eh

earrings have been out of fashion for a long time but if thats what you want/would feel more confident in, go for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 6, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Optimistic



Is it being optimistic though ?
Cause there's a 99,99% chance that I won't watch it.


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 6, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Is it being optimistic though ?
> Cause there's a 99,99% chance that I won't watch it.


I am talking about the forgotten about it part.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2017)

i will remind jeroen tomorrow

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 6, 2017)

W said:


> eh
> 
> earrings have been out of fashion for a long time but if thats what you want/would feel more confident in, go for it



Will be getting lip piercings soon and feeling it could be kinda odd to not have earrings to go along with it.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 6, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> I am talking about the forgotten about it part.



The 99,99% part applies to that too.
Like I'm gonna remember this post tomorrow morning.



W said:


> i will remind jeroen tomorrow



I'm not surprised by this.
I'd be spiteful or something, but, besides the obvious, I'm assuming I'd actually like the movie, so shrugging is all I do.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 6, 2017)

Aries said:


> Will be getting lip piercings soon and feeling it could be kinda odd to not have earrings to go along with it.



> ear
> lip


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 6, 2017)

Wad's response is partly why I said it was optimistic


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 6, 2017)

Ok correction it was the main reason


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Jeroen (Oct 6, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Wad's response is partly why I said it was optimistic





nfcnorth said:


> Ok correction it was the main reason



> thinking he'll actually do that

Have an optimistic.


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 6, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > thinking he'll actually do that
> 
> Have an optimistic.


fair enough


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 6, 2017)

Aries said:


> Will be getting lip piercings soon and feeling it could be kinda odd to not have earrings to go along with it.


mehhhhhh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2017)

Aries said:


> Should I get earrings?


Yeah, you my bitch.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 6, 2017)

@Aries I had my lips pierced and have my ears pierced.

Whats your issue? It's all personal preference at the end of the day.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 6, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> fair enough



I'm the fairest of them all. 



Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Whats your issue? It's all personal preference at the end of the day.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > thinking he'll actually do that
> 
> Have an optimistic.



dis is u baiting me to ensure i remind u

so u really are curious about the movie


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Aries I had my lips pierced and have my ears pierced.
> 
> Whats your issue? It's all personal preference at the end of the day.


Bad taste. 

2 edgy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2017)

Go see the new BladeRunner.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 6, 2017)

W said:


> dis is u baiting me to ensure i remind u
> 
> so u really are curious about the movie



As I was typing that the thought crossed my mind that saying you wouldn't would have the opposite effect.
But I went with it anyways.


----------



## Aries (Oct 6, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > ear
> > lip





Something almost like this since can't find a good pic to show what I'm picturing as style

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 6, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Aries I had my lips pierced and have my ears pierced.
> 
> Whats your issue? It's all personal preference at the end of the day.



Nothing much honestly, I'm getting lips pierced soon just wondering if should get earrings aswell. Mostly getting it because want to try something new, different then plain style have been going for


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2017)

Just do it man.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 6, 2017)

Aries said:


> Something almost like this since can't find a good pic to show what I'm picturing as style



I see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 6, 2017)

ah well do it man. I have both of my ears pierced (have since I been 12) and I had snake bites for my lips.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 6, 2017)

Earrings are _horrible _on men

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 6, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> ah well do it man. I have both of my ears pierced (have since I been 12) and I had snake bites for my lips.



OMG LOOL I HADN'T EVEN READ THIS BEFORE I POSTED BUT OF COURSE YOU DO LOOOOL

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 6, 2017)

wkjwlkjwlkwjlkjsssddd

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 6, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 6, 2017)

Ok no but seriously, earrings are _awful _on men

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 6, 2017)

Like they're just so bad no matter what you do

Having just studs is so fucking bad

But having gauges is so much fucking worse

It's a no win situation

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 6, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> ah well do it man. I have both of my ears pierced (have since I been 12) and I had snake bites for my lips.


no parents?  ;0


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 6, 2017)

This sounds like a bunch of stupidity.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (Oct 6, 2017)

My brother had an earring and an eyebrow piercing. Was ok. He was a bit of a goof. 

I've never been a piercing fan. Even tongue piercings on girls are overrated.

Ink on the other hand...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 6, 2017)

I got a portrait of the pope on my butt when I was drunk once. I regretted it the next morning naturally but it grew on me over time. It feels good to know that the pope has my ass covered when i've been up to no good

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2017)

Rion and Nitty in a Black Romance.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 6, 2017)

W said:


> Watch Train to Busan.
> 
> >Best Zombie movie in more than a decade.
> >Best horror movie in more than a decade.
> >Best Korean movie, probably period.


It's great but I prefer The Host.



Legend said:


> Deep Blue Sea


Low key best shark movie.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2017)

Ain't seen it. 

But it's not a zombie movie.


----------



## Viole (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Shizune (Oct 6, 2017)

Keeping the tradition alive


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Shizune (Oct 6, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Keeping the tradition alive



@A. Waltz you said you'd sign up sis


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 6, 2017)

W said:


> Ain't seen it.
> 
> But it's not a zombie movie.


It is also over a decade old now(2006). It is a Korean film though.


----------



## Legend (Oct 7, 2017)

WAD's never seen Deep Blue Sea?


----------



## Shiny (Oct 7, 2017)

Not JAWs level but its good enough


----------



## Legend (Oct 7, 2017)

Is #2


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 7, 2017)

@Mr. Waffles   reminder to watch Sharknado

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 7, 2017)

Deep Blue Sea > Jaws. With LL Cool J and Samuel L, the movie couldn't even contain that much swag. LL legit stabbed a shark in the eye with a jesus piece.


----------



## Legend (Oct 7, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 7, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @Mr. Waffles   reminder to watch Sharknado



Have an optimistic.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 7, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Have an optimistic.


I'll remind you again later  watch it


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 7, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'll remind you again later  watch it



Have another optimistic.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 7, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Have another optimistic.


Watch it

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 7, 2017)

Anyone interested in checking out my blog. I am starting from my humbled and wild beginnings of the internet and life and how it had a huge part in my childhood and life and the things I experienced on the internet that without those events I wouldn't be here to tell you to suck on my popo.

for those interested.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 7, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 7, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


>


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 7, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


>


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2017)

Viole your set isn't "weird sexual energy" anymore.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 7, 2017)

@Nello Moana is a good movie

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 7, 2017)

Its almost that time of the year. Get your Halloween spirits going. What Halloween theme creature represents you


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> Its almost that time of the year. Get your Halloween spirits going. What Halloween theme creature represents you



Hmm... vampire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 7, 2017)

McDonald's only had 20 Szechuan Sauces


----------



## Nello (Oct 7, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Nello Moana is a good movie


I'ma watch it then


----------



## Legend (Oct 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> Its almost that time of the year. Get your Halloween spirits going. What Halloween theme creature represents you


Werewolf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> Its almost that time of the year. Get your Halloween spirits going. What Halloween theme creature represents you



Mr Waffles >.>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Psychic (Oct 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> Its almost that time of the year. Get your Halloween spirits going. What Halloween theme creature represents you


Witch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 7, 2017)

Zombie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2017)

My monster is mr.waffles.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Psychic (Oct 7, 2017)

W said:


> Watch Train to Busan.
> 
> >Best Zombie movie in more than a decade.
> >Best horror movie in more than a decade.
> >Best Korean movie, probably period.



Better than World War Z?


----------



## Legend (Oct 7, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 7, 2017)

Psychic said:


> Better than World War Z?



I haven't seen World War Z except for some clips and I can safely say it's a disservice to the genre.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 7, 2017)

Warlock or Vampire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 7, 2017)

Warlock or Vampire.


----------



## Psychic (Oct 7, 2017)

W said:


> I haven't seen World War Z except for some clips and I can safely say it's a disservice to the genre.


Are you saying this because they're fast? Because fast zombies does it for me. Honestly, you should watch it, it's one of the best zombie movies since 28 Weeks Later.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 7, 2017)

Those zombies aren't fast...

28 Days Later is fast, yeah.

Dawn of the Dead remake is fast.

Train to Busan to fast.

World War Z is a bunch of cracked out mutant insect hivemind 'zombies'.


----------



## Psychic (Oct 7, 2017)

W said:


> Those zombies aren't fast...
> 
> 28 Days Later is fast, yeah.
> 
> ...


But it has a good storyline though. How about I watch Train to Busan and you watch World War Z, deal?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 7, 2017)

Psychic said:


> But it has a good storyline though. How about I watch Train to Busan and you watch World War Z, deal?



Sure. I have to eventually anyways.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> Its almost that time of the year. Get your Halloween spirits going. What Halloween theme creature represents you



A witch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 7, 2017)

Shizune said:


> A witch


You seem more like Bride of Frankenstein

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tiger (Oct 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> Its almost that time of the year. Get your Halloween spirits going. What Halloween theme creature represents you



Headless Horseman.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Psychic (Oct 7, 2017)

Someone should make a Halloween game out of this.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 7, 2017)

that would dope. I would say Dracula for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 8, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Mr Waffles >.>





RemChu said:


> My monster is mr.waffles.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 8, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Viole your set isn't "weird sexual energy" anymore.




Gotta promote forum somehow 


Also Human, They are fucking scary


----------



## Aries (Oct 8, 2017)

I'm the boogeyman


----------



## Legend (Oct 8, 2017)

Aries said:


> I'm the boogeyman


*Leprechaun

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 8, 2017)

Aries said:


> I'm the boogeyman


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

@Dr. White what are you?


----------



## Shizune (Oct 8, 2017)

Cartoon Network is so fucking weird these days. Trying to draft a Cartoon Network mafia and almost everything after the year 2005 is going in the garbage bin.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shizune (Oct 8, 2017)

Foster's Home For Imaginary Friends, Codename Kids Next Door and Courage The Cowardly Dog.

A TRINITY. A TRIFECTA.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 8, 2017)

Honorable mentions go out to The Powerpuff Girls and Camp Lazlo.


----------



## Nello (Oct 8, 2017)

I want to get in on this Waffles action >.>


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 8, 2017)

Nello said:


> I want to get in on this Waffles action >.>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Cartoon Network is so fucking weird these days. Trying to draft a Cartoon Network mafia and almost everything after the year 2005 is going in the garbage bin.



Everything from 2005-2010 is garbage bin.

Then it gets good again.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 8, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


He wants into your pants!


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 8, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> He wants into your pants!


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 8, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


Same!


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 8, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Same!


Have an optimistic.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 8, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Have an optimistic.


Have a nude!


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 8, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Have a nude!


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 8, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


Sent it!


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 8, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Sent it!



Have an informative.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 8, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Have an informative.


 how was it?


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 8, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> how was it?



Have a disappointing.


----------



## Nello (Oct 8, 2017)

Oh daddy! Fill me with your cream <3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 8, 2017)

Waffles, you pervert. Doing things like this in public...


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 8, 2017)

Nello said:


> Oh daddy! Fill me with your cream <3



Looks delicious


----------



## Nello (Oct 8, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Looks delicious


So delicious


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

So the resident retarded chicken up to their usual antics.


----------



## Viole (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Oct 8, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> So the resident retarded chicken up to their usual antics.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 8, 2017)

I'm starting to think the Drake pic should be the new mafia section rating

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 8, 2017)

Nello said:


> I'm starting to think Drake should be the new mafia section rating


Have a drake.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

Have an optimistic.

I'll put a name to it if need be ole White wolf. Merely for the fact their estrogen pills bringing the bitch out of them more and more everyday.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 8, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Have an optimistic.
> 
> I'll put a name to it if need be ole White wolf. Merely for the fact their estrogen pills bringing the bitch out of them more and more everyday.


I know 

Now calm your panties and go back to shitposting normal shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

They are comfortable boxer briefs.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

I'm putting my bid in now. I wanna represent narutoforums in the coming mafia championships whenever they may happen again.

No seriously..


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Viole (Oct 8, 2017)

I wonder if MM will grow to that point by next championship time

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

I'm serious though.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 8, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> I wonder if MM will grow to that point by next championship time


I mean, they invited SD, so


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 8, 2017)

My chubby wittle sausages

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 8, 2017)

Legend said:


> *Leprechaun


Freddy CRueger yes


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 8, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I'm putting my bid in now. I wanna represent narutoforums in the coming mafia championships *whenever they may happen again*.
> 
> No seriously..



Those are an annual thing, so that's probably sometime next Summer. 
Gives you plenty of time to practice.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

Practice.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2017)

It is simple. We will hold a poll, and people vote for who they want to send there.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 8, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Cartoon Network is so fucking weird these days. Trying to draft a Cartoon Network mafia and almost everything after the year 2005 is going in the garbage bin.


Don't disrespect The regular show like that. I also enjoy gumball and AT


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 8, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I'm putting my bid in now. I wanna represent narutoforums in the coming mafia championships whenever they may happen again.
> 
> No seriously..


You can go to the weenie hut jr version.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

Oh so basically it''s a popularity contest. 

Brilliant.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

Or you can eat my giant wood release @Dr. White. Ask Roman it's pretty good.


----------



## Viole (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Oh so basically it''s a popularity contest.
> 
> Brilliant.



Also called "election".


----------



## Nello (Oct 8, 2017)

There's a mafia championship thingy?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

Or what I call popularity contest. Oh, we will pick four people we "like" mind you we have over twenty different people that could easily represent us. I voted for you to go last year. But, it's enough we got people here with the nerve to say they are better than people to begin with.



The end result is it's whatever. I don't see four people as it being called an election. If it's an election we all have a voice, just not the so called gate keepers which personallyty none of us are the gatekeepers.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

And before Dr. Bitch opens his mouth with a shitty opinion, don't nobody like my opinion well tough shit.

Kiss my ass.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2017)

If people don't want to be represented by you, they have that right. Its called "representative" for a reason. You carry our name with you, we have the right to pick who we think it is the best for it.

You have 6 months to prove you are worthy of it. Why don't you go work on that instead of spending your energy telling us how much you hate us?


----------



## Tiger (Oct 8, 2017)

We pick someone every year who excels at vanilla mafia, and will represent our community. I like to vote for people who haven't gone before. For example, the biggest proponent of vanilla mafia we have, the hater of role madness-- WAD. 

Playing the victim card is stale bread at this point, and I'm pretty tired of it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2017)

Nello said:


> There's a mafia championship thingy?



Oh look, a new user. Welcome to NF mafia!


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

did the fucking words Hate come out of my mouth?

Oh and the victim card. Hereeeeee we gooooooooo....


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2017)

Yeah being good at vanilla is also a thing. That is why Didi won this year instead of me. He is a vanilla player, while I play more role madness.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

I guess only certain people allowed to have an opinion as well.

Good day to you all. 

Let me go get "better" so to speak.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I guess only certain people allowed to have an opinion as well.
> 
> Good day to you all.
> 
> Let me go get "better" so to speak.



Like you dont even play vanilla.

Last game I hosted you complained about it being vanilla in the sign up thread.

You regularly throw tantrums in this convo about people not giving you roles, and you hate getting vanilla townie with a passion.

How do you even intend to go to an event where every game is vanilla?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2017)

When did Cubey change his name back? I thought he was missing or smh.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

I get plenty of good roles. You need to get it correct. What I said is don't be a hypocrite and autogive roles to your buddies. Sure, its your game you can do what the fuck you want. But, at least be honest with the community if you do that is what I was fucking saying. That is not me throwing a tantrum. Personally, DDL you very close to me blowing the fuck up on you. Why is it 80 percent of you on this forum act like only your opinion counts and when someone disagrees and is vocal with it it's got to be a tandrum or some extra shit? I try to voice my opinion is a non-hostile way and that isn't good enough. It's almost like you guys wanna see me wild the fuck out and it makes no sense. 

And while I didn't like vanilla.

Your own words were I was the most successful in that vanilla setup.


----------



## Nello (Oct 8, 2017)

I love watching Waddles play  I'll be watching him in the championships like the proud father of an overachieving slightly autistic child

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 8, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Or you can eat my giant wood release @Dr. White. Ask Roman it's pretty good.


@Law can we stop this sexual harassment.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

Hey @Law can we stop @Dr. White from being a baiting hypocrite?


----------



## Nello (Oct 8, 2017)

In all seriousness Waddles has my full support and please let us know when the championships start


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

Aside from that I was being half serious about the voting from last year @Dragon D. Luffy . I knew it was vanilla so I never bothered.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 8, 2017)

Don't tag me for bullshit.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2017)

You were the most successful. Tehnically. In a game where everyone is a jester. Doesn't say much about regular games.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2017)

Nello said:


> I love watching Waddles play  I'll be watching him in the championships like the proud father of an overachieving slightly autistic child



Tbh wad being on it would actually be a reason for me to want to watch it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

And it's not vanilla every year. They said the year before it was role madness by the way.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

I think it's so funny though, most of the time I don't get to do alot of things in games because of people's spite list. Which is fine with me. 

But, I have shown more often in not I can do good as town and as mafia. 

Put me in a different environment with me people who don't know me. I know I''d do great. Morever, I generally don't sign up for games based morely on the game I am signing up for. I have looked at vanilla games and there are even some role madness games I wouldn't sign up for. I pick and choose, honestly.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> And it's not vanilla every year. They said the year before it was role madness by the way.



What NF calls vanilla is what most people call role madness. Our games are wild.

Last years game still had like 2/3 vanilla roles.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

that is confusing.

What?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

Aww my biggest fan @Dr. White. Thank you, but no autographs.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> that is confusing.
> 
> What?



They hosted a game with like 5 roles and called it "role madness" because they usually only play games with 1 or 0 roles.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

ah okay. Yeah, that is totally different.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

@Dr. White  you can sit on my lap while I tell you a story, though.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 8, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> And it's not vanilla every year. They said the year before it was role madness by the way.



They don't know what role madness is lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 8, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Practice.



As DDL already pointed out, it's mostly vanilla games, so practice those.
But, hey, if you don't actually want to have a shot then keep on doing what you do.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 8, 2017)

I'll be going next year.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

I am starting to find that out. I think everyone needs to realize my first hop into mafia was here on this forum in 2012. And I didn't really really start playing seriously until Narutfia. With that being said, my first game here was Kue's batman and I had no fucking clue what I was doing. 

So, I am sort of behind the learning curve here.


----------



## Nello (Oct 8, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> They hosted a game with like 5 roles and called it "role madness" because they usually only play games with 1 or 0 roles.


Holy shit


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

As far as vanilla goes.

I enjoy role madness.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 8, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> As far as vanilla goes.
> 
> I enjoy role madness.



-shrug-


----------



## Nello (Oct 8, 2017)

Where does the championship take place?


----------



## Aries (Oct 8, 2017)

Inside the void

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 8, 2017)

I guess Supes is a pretty good host then

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

No ole waffles. Do teach me what I need to learn.

See, that's the problem with some of you. So busy wanting to try and tell me what they need to learn. So, come on. Let's fire up some threads "teaching" us how to play mafia, how to play vanilla. Like, let's do that for the community. You got the time to pass judgment well embrace your community and give content to it with all that free time.

Let's get that going.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 8, 2017)

Nello said:


> Where does the championship take place?



Mafia Universe.
I think.



Grandpa Uchiha said:


> No ole waffles. Do teach me what I need to learn.
> 
> See, that's the problem with some of you. So busy wanting to try and tell me what they need to learn. So, come on. Let's fire up some threads "teaching" us how to play mafia, how to play vanilla. Like, let's do that for the community. You got the time to past judgment well embrace your community and give content to it.
> 
> Let's get that going.



I support this idea.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

Well let's see you stop your sarcasm and get to it ole @Mr. Waffles 

I'll be waiting to read it with eager anticipation.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 8, 2017)

Lesson 1: stop being so confrontational

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 8, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Well let's see you stop your sarcasm and get to it ole @Mr. Waffles
> 
> I'll be waiting to read it with eager anticipation.



> implying I'm good at vanilla

or mafia.

Have a friendly.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

Confidence is key.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 8, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Confidence is key.



So is reality.


----------



## Viole (Oct 8, 2017)

so is


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

We all live in the Matrix.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 8, 2017)

Have never seen that movie

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 8, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Have never seen that movie


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 8, 2017)

There have been threads that taught mafia in the past. Besides being unsuccessful, I don't think you can get better at mafia from reading how to get better. But go ahead, I don't mind such an idea.


----------



## Legend (Oct 8, 2017)

@Law The Flyers look good so far

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

fuck the flyers. 

I wasn't implying anyone really make it though sinrage.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2017)

Nello said:


> Where does the championship take place?


Mafia Universe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> No ole waffles. Do teach me what I need to learn.
> 
> See, that's the problem with some of you. So busy wanting to try and tell me what they need to learn. So, come on. Let's fire up some threads "teaching" us how to play mafia, how to play vanilla. Like, let's do that for the community. You got the time to pass judgment well embrace your community and give content to it with all that free time.
> 
> Let's get that going.



It's not a bad idea.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2017)

Law said:


> Lesson 1: stop being so confrontational



This. Looking at an example other than you: Sin. He gets over-confrontational all the time. Does that help him win games? No.

Lesson 2: When someone tries to teach you something, listen to it instead of taking it as an insult to your skill.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 8, 2017)

Lesson 3: Git Gud


----------



## Nello (Oct 8, 2017)

I might host a vanilla game after Nitty's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 8, 2017)

Nello said:


> I might host a vanilla game after Nitty's


@Grandpa Uchiha

If he does, sign up for it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 8, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Lesson 2: When someone tries to teach you something, listen to it instead of taking it as an insult to your skill.


Oh look, a new user. Welcome to the internet!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2017)

Basically, don't be Sin. That is half the battle.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 8, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>



Maybe I'll get it as blu ray someday


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 8, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Maybe I'll get it on blu ray someday



Excellent.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Lesson 3: Git Gud



what did I tell you? did you already forget?


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 8, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> what did I tell you? did you already forget?


New Phone who dis?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

you making a game to that? I love the music from it as I have used it for roleplay post on another forum @Dragon D. Luffy.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 8, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> New Phone who dis?



It's your long lost twin brother, Dr. Black.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> you making a game to that? I love the music from it as I have used it for roleplay post on another forum @Dragon D. Luffy.



Yes I am.

Love the soundtrack too.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 8, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It's your long lost twin brother, Dr. Black.


Nah, I killed him Utero.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 8, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Nah, I killed him Utero.



I... 
I'll say nothing.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

Besides Dr. Bitch being his usual bitch like self..I have never seen the anime @Dragon D. Luffy


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 8, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I...
> I'll say nothing.


It had to be done.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Besides Dr. Bitch being his usual bitch like self..I have never seen the anime @Dragon D. Luffy



You should.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 8, 2017)

Let me tell you something you already know. Mafia Games ain't all sunshine and rainbows. It's a very mean and nasty place, and I don't care how good  you are, it will beat you to your knees and keep you there permanently if you let it. You, me, or nobody is gonna lynch as hard as Mafia. But it ain't about how hard you get killed or lynched. It's about how hard you can get killed or lynched and keep moving forward by learning from mistakes; how much you sign up for games after you've been taken out and keep moving forward with the mentality next game will be better. That's how winning is done! Now, if you know what you're worth, then go out and play what you're worth. But you gotta be willing to take the criticism from doubters, and not pointing fingers saying you ain't where you wanna be because of him, or her, or anybody. Rolefags do that and that ain't you. You're better than that! You are part of this  mafia community, no matter what. No matter what happens. You're my son and you're my blood. You well never disapoint ole CR. But until you start believing in yourself, you ain't gonna get better.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> New Phone who dis?



me dragging my balls across your face.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 8, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> It had to be done.



No.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 8, 2017)

@Grandpa Uchiha  stop provoking Dr. White

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 8, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> No.


yes.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 8, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> This. Looking at an example other than you: Sin. He gets over-confrontational all the time. Does that help him win games? No.
> 
> Lesson 2: When someone tries to teach you something, listen to it instead of taking it as an insult to your skill.


Actually it helped me win games a lot, but in a different way than you think.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

That's a two way street. I warned him once. i'm not gonna warn him again. 

Anyways...


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 8, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> yes.



No.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 8, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Basically, don't be Sin. That is half the battle.


Get over it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 8, 2017)

Law said:


> We pick someone every year who excels at vanilla mafia, and will represent our community. I like to vote for people who haven't gone before. For example, the biggest proponent of vanilla mafia we have, the hater of role madness-- WAD.
> 
> Playing the victim card is stale bread at this point, and I'm pretty tired of it.



This is the first time i would maybe consider accepting a nomination

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

I nominate Dr.White to raise up off my n-u-t-s...please...they need room to breathe..


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 8, 2017)

Besides saying not being me makes a good mafia player while I receive lot of praise for my play, especially as mafia, is kinda dubious.  Your salt is showing, DDL.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 8, 2017)

Who were our previous champions?


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 8, 2017)

I broke a rule. I know I shouldn't have done it. I apologise. I never did it before and I'll never do it again. 

Now get over it.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 8, 2017)

Nello said:


> Who were our previous champions?


WPK, Marco and Didi.


----------



## Aries (Oct 8, 2017)

The wacky shennagens I see going on is why Order and Balance will never be a thing, if we were comparing the teams to consoles. They would be the Sega Saturn and Atari Jaguar of our gen

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 8, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I'll never do it again.



Never say never.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 8, 2017)

Nerds


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

no the wacky things you see is some people think they are better than others. Reality making that false.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 8, 2017)

Aries said:


> The wacky shennagens I see going on is why Order and Balance will never be a thing, if we were comparing the teams to consoles. They would be the Sega Saturn and Atari Jaguar of our gen


That is why balance needs to dominate the day. Team Balance works well with both order and chaos. It is always ever present...


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 8, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> no the wacky things you see is some people think they are better than others. Reality making that false.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>



See Dr.White for the example.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 8, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Never say never.


No. I may be a loud mouth and a loose cannon, but I like to play by the rules. A lot of times I'm on the line, but I never go over it, except for his incident.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 8, 2017)

It's just not my style and I regret doing it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 8, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> See Dr.White for the example.







SinRaven said:


> No. I may be a loud mouth and a loose cannon, but I like to play by the rules. A lot of times I'm on the line, but I never go over it, except for his incident.



And what happens once can happen again.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 8, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> See Dr.White for the example.


Why are you baiting him this hard


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 8, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> And what happens once can happen again.


Nope.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 8, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> No. I may be a loud mouth and a loose cannon, but I like to play by the rules. A lot of times I'm on the line, but I never go over it, except for his incident.


Didn't you just get modkilled in Psychic's game for breaking the rules


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 8, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Didn't you just get modkilled in Psychic's game for breaking the rules



That... is the incident he referred to.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 8, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Why are you baiting him this hard



Wondering about the same


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

He gonna learn he's not gonna talk crazy to me and keep doing it. I am making a point.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 8, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That... is the incident he referred to.


Oh I thought he was referring to a DDL game, and that's why DDL is so tight. I recall their being something between them before this. My bad, being ignant.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

I'm not nitty scott or any of them i'll come for your neck fuckboy.


----------



## Psychic (Oct 8, 2017)

Personally, I think @SinRaven should go because no one represents the NF community like SinRage does. Part brains, part sarcasm, part spammer, part incessant raging, everything the NF community should be proud of and more. I mean, the mafia community will never look at NF the same way again after he represents us.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 8, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I am making a point.



Not really.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 8, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> He gonna learn he's not gonna talk crazy to me and keep doing it. I am making a point.


You aren't doing shit. Idk why you think you have this "power" over people on the internet. You hold no respect, you have no authority, and your delusions of grandeur are at best laughable and at worst annoying as hell. I will speak to you as I please, stop being an insufferable douche and maybe you wouldn't get spoken to as such.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 8, 2017)

Psychic said:


> Personally, I think @SinRaven should go because no one represents the NF community like SinRage does. Part brains, part sarcasm, part spammer, part incessant raging, everything the NF community should be proud of and more. I mean, the mafia community will never look at NF the same way again after he represents us.


That is the tea, to be honest.

Thanks Psychic

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

Hey @Dr. White you can suck my dick

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Psychic (Oct 8, 2017)

Ooor if we actually want a win, we should all vote for Wad.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 8, 2017)

That edit


----------



## Tiger (Oct 8, 2017)

Cut it out now or you're both gone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2017)

Making fun of Sin in the convo thread regularly is good for your health.

Part of a healthy breakfast.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2017)

Psychic said:


> Personally, I think @SinRaven should go because no one represents the NF community like SinRage does. Part brains, part sarcasm, part spammer, part incessant raging, everything the NF community should be proud of and more. I mean, the mafia community will never look at NF the same way again after he represents us.



They already think we are a bunch of assholes because of Didi.

I mean, Didi.

Imagine what will happen if we send Sin there. He will burn the place down.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Platinum (Oct 8, 2017)

Law said:


> They don't know what role madness is lol



You merely adopted the role madness. I was born in it; molded by it. I didn't see a vanilla mafia game until I was already a man, by then it was nothing to me but boring!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 8, 2017)

Law said:


> Cut it out now or you're both gone.


I have no problem stopping the conversation but I think it's bullshit you are threatening me with a ban for my part in this, especially when people are allowed to rage to their hearts content in and out of games and get zero warning.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2017)

Ningens plz

My first internet mafia game ever was CR's Teen Titans.

I was born in hell, and had to learn to crawl back into surface by myself.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 8, 2017)

I would send in the greatest newcomer of our time. Lazlo, we will never see such a display of 4d chess in a mafia game again

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 8, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ningens plz
> 
> My first internet mafia game ever was CR's Teen Titans.
> 
> I was born in hell, and had to learn to crawl back into surface by myself.


My first game was your Dressrosa game, def not a bad intro.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

Aries said:


> I would send in the greatest newcomer of our time. Lazlo, we will never see such a display of 4d chess in a mafia game again


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 8, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 8, 2017)

I remember when I was the high end of the role madness curve because I gave every role a vanilla ability.... Good times.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 8, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I remember when I was the high end of the role madness curve because I gave every role a vanilla ability.... Good times.


----------



## Aries (Oct 8, 2017)

I remember the days when I used to give out generic roles. That all changed one day when I made a role have the ability to negate every role for 1 or 2 cycles/steal abilities during those cycles. It was at that moment when people became apathetic after losing their abilities and not bothering scumhunting I became apathetic to Vanilla /Generic games. 

Since then I've become mostly a RM host, one that makes people laugh and cry because they know have potential to make the greatest RM games but stick to being a trollhost.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I remember when I was the high end of the role madness curve because I gave every role a vanilla ability.... Good times.



I've had a player complain and inactifag because his role was deemed to weak.

He was a watcher.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 8, 2017)

Aries said:


> I remember the days when I used to give out generic roles. That all changed one day when I made a role have the ability to negate every role for 1 or 2 cycles/steal abilities during those cycles. It was at that moment when people became apathetic after losing their abilities and not bothering scumhunting I became apathetic to Vanilla /Generic games.
> 
> Since then I've become mostly a RM host, one that makes people laugh and cry because they know have potential to make the greatest RM games but stick to being a trollhost.


very subtle


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

@Aries we need a rolemadness game from you soon...a horror one would be amazing...


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 8, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Aries we need a rolemadness game from you soon...a horror one would be amazing...



Narutofia. 

DB3million.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Narutofia.
> 
> DB3million.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 8, 2017)

Also, one of you ningens replace Evil CC in Lovecraft please.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 8, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I've had a player complain and inactifag because his role was deemed to weak.
> 
> He was a watcher.



This millennial generation I swear .


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 8, 2017)

Platinum said:


> This millennial generation I swear .



Whippersnappers, the lot of them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

I'll do it @Platinum


----------



## Platinum (Oct 8, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I'll do it @Platinum



Thanks Rion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2017)

It was the Dressrosa game. I went to OL to introduce mafia to a new group of people. A lot of them exceeded my expectations. But this guy was already a rolefag before even playing his first ever game.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2017)

it did get us Dr. White and nfcnorth though. And a few other guys who played 2-3 games here too.

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 8, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> it did get us Dr. White and nfcnorth though. And a few other guys who played 2-3 games here too.


Being mafia for my first game ever was tough but a good way to get into the game, as it forced me to get into the swing of things very quickly. Then LG the godfather died  and we couldn't come back despite having Marco. I was surprised I made it to the final 3 mafia though, King ava probably helped.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 8, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It was the Dressrosa game. I went to OL to introduce mafia to a new group of people. A lot of them exceeded my expectations. But this guy was already a rolefag before even playing his first ever game.



And that player whom no one liked grew up to be Immortal King.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 8, 2017)

I can't even remember my first game.

I think it was some vanilla thing .


----------



## Aries (Oct 8, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Aries we need a rolemadness game from you soon...a horror one would be amazing...



I already did a horror theme mafia a while back 


Dr. White said:


> very subtle


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

what was it @Aries?


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 8, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I can't even remember my first game.
> 
> I think it was some vanilla thing .


 Same
My first NF game might've been favorites lul, idek. 
Offsite it was a Deathnote game I believe, before I joined NF.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2017)

Platinum said:


> And that player whom no one liked grew up to be Immortal King.



Nah IK was way before my time.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 8, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> They already think we are a bunch of assholes because of Didi.
> 
> I mean, Didi.
> 
> Imagine what will happen if we send Sin there. He will burn the place down.


Tbf Didi _is_ a giant duck


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 8, 2017)

Er dick


----------



## Nello (Oct 8, 2017)

What happened with Did in the championship game?


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 8, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Tbf Didi _is_ a giant duck


Rubber duckie?


----------



## Aries (Oct 8, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> what was it @Aries?





It was a reverse mafia. Halloween creatures were town and the humans were mafia


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

ah guess I missed it.


----------



## Nello (Oct 8, 2017)

Omfg I found the game with Didi on mafia universe


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 8, 2017)

Nello said:


> Omfg I found the game with Didi on mafia universe


repost please


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 8, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I can't even remember my first game.
> 
> I think it was some vanilla thing .



Old age is starting to show.


----------



## Nello (Oct 8, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> repost please


4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 8, 2017)

W said:


> my first mafia game was a chibason naruto game
> 
> i tried to roleblock him/the host, posted the bare minimum on D1, and got n1'd by six paths of jeroen


----------



## Nello (Oct 8, 2017)

> And again Didi focuses on being annoyed instead of... anything else.



I love it


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 8, 2017)

W said:


> and got n1'd by six paths of jeroen


----------



## Shizune (Oct 8, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I'm putting my bid in now. I wanna represent narutoforums in the coming mafia championships whenever they may happen again.
> 
> No seriously..




3:12​


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 8, 2017)

the first game I remember playing was off site think I actually subbed in for someone. It was pretty generic if I remember right I managed to be the sole survivor as a double voting old judge town dude. The second and last game on that site I remember was a James Bond Girl game.  Main thing I remember was a really creative n2 right up where pretty much all of the kill roles tried to kill the real James Bond but he survived it all thanks to people helping him out. I was Solitare and died as a human meatshield to Bond on one of the next nights.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 8, 2017)

W said:


> and got n1'd by six paths of jeroen


Age, longevity, time, fossilization, senility, and shitposting?


----------



## Nello (Oct 8, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Age, longevity, time, fossilization, senility, and shitposting?


Remind me to stay the hell away from the internet when I reach 30


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 8, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Age, longevity, time, fossilization, senility, and shitposting?


I wish.
Those would have lived longer than the actual six paths.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Psychic (Oct 8, 2017)

I got night 1 in my first mafia game as well. I think everyone thought I was the cop.

Tempted to make a Death Note game.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 8, 2017)

My first mafia game was Olivia's Kingdom Hearts, and I got MVP for scum team.
​


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 8, 2017)

Shizune said:


> My first mafia game was Olivia's Kingdom Hearts, and I got MVP for scum team.
> ​


link please if you can?


----------



## Shizune (Oct 8, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> link please if you can?




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 8, 2017)

That post reminded me how much I miss Draekke, Mille and Baroxio.


----------



## Shiny (Oct 8, 2017)

I outplayed wad in my first game

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 8, 2017)

Shiny I always knew you were an amazing person

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2017)

Shizune said:


> That post reminded me how much I miss Draekke, Mille and Baroxio.



@Baroxio 's last activity was 2 days ago.

Draekke is too busy to play according to Law. Or something like that.

Mille probably had so many exams she probably got assimilated by them.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 8, 2017)

> people you miss

That's a long list.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 8, 2017)

Shizune said:


> That post reminded me how much I miss Draekke, Mille and Baroxio.



>sitting beside Draekke and showed him this 
>he said, "ah that's cute" and that he'd play if he could

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shiny (Oct 8, 2017)

Mille barely played the games , she was modkilled a hell lot , and exams even on sunday


----------



## Platinum (Oct 8, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > people you miss
> 
> That's a long list.



RIP Cadrien and Lifemaker

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 8, 2017)

Platinum said:


> RIP Cadrien and Lifemaker



I was expecting something else when I saw you quoted me....

But yes, Cadrien and Lifemaker are 2 of the many.


----------



## Nello (Oct 8, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > people you miss
> 
> That's a long list.


Can't miss anyone here if you've only been here one year 

But I still miss Shiny every time it's nightphase

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiny (Oct 8, 2017)

Wait a second...where the hell is Hiruzen

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 8, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Wait a second...where the hell is Hiruzen



Fodderhalla, where all great fodder goes after death.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 8, 2017)

Nello said:


> Can't miss anyone here if you've only been here one year







Shiny said:


> Wait a second...where the hell is Hiruzen



@Big Mom


----------



## Platinum (Oct 8, 2017)

You know who I don't miss at all?

That Superman guy - he was a real asshole

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Oct 8, 2017)

Jesus

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 8, 2017)

Platinum said:


> You know who I don't miss at all?



There's only 3 names that come to mind for this.



> That Superman guy - he was a real asshole




I miss him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Fodderhalla, where all great fodder goes after death.



Nah.

he got a name change.

@Big Mom


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2017)

Danmit ninjad by waffles


----------



## Nello (Oct 8, 2017)

Wait I thought Waddles was WAD


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 8, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Danmit ninjad by waffles



Second time today even.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 8, 2017)

I kinda miss everyone who left.... except for maybe Xerxes?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

I miss my son @Immortal King.

I will never be able to scold him or us claim our rivalry mafia awards. Superman, hammer or nitty scott will never be the rival that Immortal King was. It was like The Rock and Stone Cold steve Austin. You can just feel the electric vibe.

IF YOU SMEALALALALALAALAALAAAAAAA...WHAT THE GRAMPS...is....cookin.


----------



## Legend (Oct 8, 2017)

I miss Mexican God and Broly


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 8, 2017)

I miss Space and Synnia.

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 8, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Wait a second...where the hell is Hiruzen


 



Platinum said:


> Fodderhalla, where all great fodder goes after death.



There is no lie here. I found Platinum's hopes and dreams when I was there as well.



Mr. Waffles said:


> @Big Mom





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Nah.
> 
> he got a name change.
> 
> @Big Mom



Thank you my loyal fans.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2017)

I barely know who you are tbh.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 8, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I barely know who you are tbh.



Ooooh I get what you are doing...I'll play along, best if no one knows about us.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2017)

I mean Ive only heard you were some legendary inactifagger or something but I dont think I have played many games with you.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2017)

Or maybe i'm mistaking you with some legendary inactifagger and you're just a random.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 8, 2017)

Ugh DDL stop being so obvious. We can all tell you and BM have an on/off relationship and have had hatesex multiple times and you're ashamed of it. We don't care.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

yeah he is a big inactifag.


----------



## Legend (Oct 8, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I miss Space and Synnia.


Both suck donkey dick


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 8, 2017)

Nello said:


> Wait I thought Waddles was WAD



I am?



Platinum said:


> I kinda miss everyone who left.... except for maybe Xerxes?



THE MERCIFUL USURPER



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I mean Ive only heard you were some legendary inactifagger or something but I dont think I have played many games with you.



Hiruzen's legacy was being one of the half dozen players who used to be regularly policy lynched back when did them.

Hiwaka
Espionage
Hiruzen
T-Pein
Cubey
Xerces


Good times


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2017)

How could you policy lynch so many people? Doesn't the game end before you are finished


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

They still do policy lynches, somewhat. If what you call stuff like hammer and Dr.white and roman call policy rolefag power users.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 8, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> How could you policy lynch so many people? Doesn't the game end before you are finished



Some were different eras (T-Pein preceded me, even, and Xerces was the last addition). Some were more known for being relentlessly PL'd in other sections (Cubey in the OBD) back when mafia was in a lot of sections. Some didnt sign up to the same games (and there was always at least 4-5 games up at any given time).

The most people would have to choose between was like two of those players, max.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 8, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> They still do policy lynches, somewhat. If what you call stuff like hammer and Dr.white and roman call policy rolefag power users.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 8, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I mean Ive only heard you were some legendary inactifagger or something but I dont think I have played many games with you.





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Or maybe i'm mistaking you with some legendary inactifagger and you're just a random.



You must have me confused (I think we have them fooled DDL).



Nello said:


> Ugh DDL stop being so obvious. We can all tell you and BM have an on/off relationship and have had hatesex multiple times and you're ashamed of it. We don't care.



Damn, we were figured out



Grandpa Uchiha said:


> yeah he is a big inactifag.



Inactive? I don't know what you mean





W said:


> Hiruzen's legacy was being one of the half dozen players who used to be regularly policy lynched back when did them.
> 
> Hiwaka
> Espionage
> ...



Damn, I am in good company


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

you too fucking old wad to understand.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 8, 2017)

That's...you know what...nevermind.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 8, 2017)

Big Mom said:


> There is no lie here. I found Platinum's hopes and dreams when I was there as well.



So _that's_ where they went.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 8, 2017)

W said:


> Hiwaka
> Espionage
> Hiruzen
> T-Pein
> ...



Well, I was wrong when I said I only didn't miss Xerces... I definitely don't miss T-Pein or Hikawa .


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 8, 2017)

Good job old man. 

You are learning wad.


----------



## Legend (Oct 8, 2017)

Azn Greenbeast Mio Ivy Sphyer


----------



## Legend (Oct 8, 2017)

Amrun, LB, Friday, Awesome, Ishamael, Chiba, Tribulation, Mystic, Belph, Dei, Super Mike, On and On, Aiya, Sajin


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2017)

Legend said:


> Amrun, LB, Friday, Awesome, Ishamael, Chiba, Tribulation, Mystic, Belph, Dei, Super Mike, On and On, Aiya, Sajin



those people don't actually exist. They are a product of your imagination.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 8, 2017)

Legend said:


> Amrun, LB, Friday, Awesome, Ishamael, Chiba, Tribulation, Mystic, Belph, Dei, Super Mike, On and On, Aiya, Sajin



Super Mike usually comes back around the start of the NBA season if you wanted to tell him how you feel.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Oct 8, 2017)

Bioness


----------



## Shiny (Oct 8, 2017)

I somewhat miss jojo too, its sad he rage quitted after one of the worst plays this section has ever seen


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 8, 2017)

JoJo recently played in the Chatterbox Mafia game I hosted. I'm sure he's open up to the idea of playing some more in the future. 

Which reminds me...

I might as well go ahead and post sign-ups for that game I made.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 8, 2017)

Oh Bioness, I had such a complicated relationship with him. We loved, we fought, we loved...

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Aries (Oct 8, 2017)

What I want is a WWE Mafia Game in Naruto Forums. Not just any game I want one with every WWE wrestler from past, present and the indies. One Host doing a Raw Mafia Theme game and the other doing a SmackDown Mafia game. The Winner or Winners will enter the Co-Branded WrestleMania Mafia Game to Determine the Best


----------



## Psychic (Oct 8, 2017)

I miss Marco, Laix, Firestormer, SoulTaker, Immortal, Belphegoob.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 8, 2017)

Only Blaze.


----------



## JoJo (Oct 8, 2017)

Shiny said:


> I somewhat miss jojo too, its sad he rage quitted after one of the worst plays this section has ever seen


So like, I can see you're a self contained autist with a narrow scope so let me drop some fucking knowledge bombs on you. I never actually ragequit in that game, that's just some narrative created by you so you can feel good about not being as alpha as I am by not restricting your morals and actions to some non-existent game. What I did was kill our fucking win condition. You know why I killed him? Because that fucking retard and his cronies (so shitters like you) were convinced that I was the mafia boss and immune to investigation so I used an ability to clear my name by name dropping my role and power. What this did is clear my clean fucking name and lose us the game. The reason I'm glad I lose the game for everyone is because I would rather lose by my own hand than be led to victory by tinfoil hat fueled mislynches.

But of course, when playing with people like you whose heads are so big we're surprised at how they can shove it up their own asses, you can't comprehend how actual high quality mafia games are played and hope to win based on luck and given direction from the GM.

tl;dr? End your fucking life you miserable piece of shit. As soon as NF loses it's mafia "regulars" who think they have an idea on how to play (which they don't) these games will improve in quality at immeasurably high rates.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## Shiny (Oct 8, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 8, 2017)

I can't tell if it's satire


----------



## JoJo (Oct 8, 2017)

Shiny said:


>


Yes. retards, like you, are retarded.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 8, 2017)

So like, I can see you're a self contained autist with a narrow scope so let me drop some fucking knowledge bombs on you. I never actually ragequit in that game, that's just some narrative created by you so you can feel good about not being as alpha as I am by not restricting your morals and actions to some non-existent game. What I did was kill our fucking win condition. You know why I killed him? Because that fucking retard and his cronies (so shitters like you) were convinced that I was the mafia boss and immune to investigation so I used an ability to clear my name by name dropping my role and power. What this did is clear my clean fucking name and lose us the game. The reason I'm glad I lose the game for everyone is because I would rather lose by my own hand than be led to victory by tinfoil hat fueled mislynches.

But of course, when playing with people like you whose heads are so big we're surprised at how they can shove it up their own asses, you can't comprehend how actual high quality mafia games are played and hope to win based on luck and given direction from the GM.

tl;dr? End your fucking life you miserable piece of shit. As soon as NF loses it's mafia "regulars" who think they have an idea on how to play (which they don't) these games will improve in quality at immeasurably high rates.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2017)

Psychic said:


> I miss Marco, Laix, Firestormer, SoulTaker, Immortal, Belphegoob.



All this missing of people who are still around.

@SoulTaker was online yesterday.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2017)

JoJo said:


> So like, I can see you're a self contained autist with a narrow scope so let me drop some fucking knowledge bombs on you. I never actually ragequit in that game, that's just some narrative created by you so you can feel good about not being as alpha as I am by not restricting your morals and actions to some non-existent game. What I did was kill our fucking win condition. You know why I killed him? Because that fucking retard and his cronies (so shitters like you) were convinced that I was the mafia boss and immune to investigation so I used an ability to clear my name by name dropping my role and power. What this did is clear my clean fucking name and lose us the game. The reason I'm glad I lose the game for everyone is because I would rather lose by my own hand than be led to victory by tinfoil hat fueled mislynches.
> 
> But of course, when playing with people like you whose heads are so big we're surprised at how they can shove it up their own asses, you can't comprehend how actual high quality mafia games are played and hope to win based on luck and given direction from the GM.
> 
> tl;dr? End your fucking life you miserable piece of shit. As soon as NF loses it's mafia "regulars" who think they have an idea on how to play (which they don't) these games will improve in quality at immeasurably high rates.



Shiny isn't even a regular here tbh.

He just came back after a 2+ year hiatus.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2017)

Wow you guys aren't wrong when you say this place used to be more toxic.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2017)

I promise I'll take this into consideration the next time I call Wad or Sin assholes.

...

Nah, I won't.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Psychic (Oct 8, 2017)

Shiny said:


>


LOL that the guy you missed Shiny? Poor Shiny.


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> All this missing of people who are still around.
> 
> @SoulTaker was online yesterday.


I meant I missed playing with him in mafia games.


----------



## JoJo (Oct 8, 2017)

Psychic said:


> LOL that the guy you missed Shiny? Poor Shiny.


There's a difference between missing someone as a person and as a player. I've played with WAD in countless games on other forums and he can tell you that my play is immaculate. 

But of course, you're just another Mafia NFer who thinks they can play at any decent level when he just bases everything on "man i think this guy is mafia/town cause i know him" rather than sound logic. 

Fucking clockwork that you've got on an L avatar too.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 8, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I promise I'll take this into consideration the next time I call Wad or Sin assholes.
> 
> ...
> 
> Nah, I won't.



You shouldn't ever have to take anything into consideration when uttering the truth.

That's what I [do not] do.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2017)

W said:


> You shouldn't ever have to take anything into consideration when uttering the truth.
> 
> That's what I [do not] do.



Well depends on what you are using as a parameter for comparison.

I've said many times before that Mafia is one of the nicest places at NF. Guys like you and Sin are much better than the cancer that you find in other subforums. I mean, I actually like you guys.

Case in point... /\

But if this place is one of the nicest, I can attack the less nice players. Or... I can conclude this place is civil enough and not care about the more toxic players. I do a little of both, tbh.


----------



## Psychic (Oct 8, 2017)

JoJo said:


> There's a difference between missing someone as a person and as a player. I've played with WAD in countless games on other forums and he can tell you that my play is immaculate.
> 
> But of course, you're just another Mafia NFer who thinks they can play at any decent level when he just bases everything on "man i think this guy is mafia/town cause i know him" rather than sound logic.
> 
> Fucking clockwork that you've got on an L avatar too.


Dude you don't even know me, or Shiny. Shiny is like the baby of this mafia community. You literally pick on a baby. I mean, look at his avatar. How can you pick on someone with an avatar like that? It's so cute! I will not stand for this. And I am totally worthy of this L avatar. I'm freakin genius level.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2017)

You don't mess with psychic, bro. She has got skills. I still haven't figured out which skills they are, but I certainly respect them.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 8, 2017)

That meltdown

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Oct 8, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Wow you guys aren't wrong when you say this place used to be more toxic.


Did somebody say Toxic

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Savage (Oct 8, 2017)

I see new names. Someone introduce me


----------



## Shizune (Oct 8, 2017)

Big Mom said:


> There is no lie here. I found Platinum's hopes and dreams when I was there as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wjwkwkwkk Hiruzen you using that iconic New York gif actually killed me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 8, 2017)

I miss Belphe sooo much. He was such a good player and the perfect foil to Laix.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 9, 2017)

_I'm a fucking BLACK BARBIE
Pretty face, PERFECT BODY
Pink seats in my Ferrari
ALWAYS FUCK HIM LIKE I'M SORRY!_


----------



## Shizune (Oct 9, 2017)

THAT WAS SO OUT OF NOWHERE

LIKE

KLSAHJFLKDSJGLDKSJG


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 9, 2017)

I wanna sleep more but I guess I'll start DP instead

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 9, 2017)

Nice avatar White Wolf, it's by far the best you've ever had.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 9, 2017)

Also it matches your username, so I'll be needing you to keep it forever.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 9, 2017)

I'll keep it a while, too much autism to keep anything forever tho.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 9, 2017)

_I've decided to format all my posts like this and always sign off with this gif._

​

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Tiger (Oct 9, 2017)

Oh lawd, someone just uttered the phrase "not as alpha as I am" on an anime site, in a subforum about a murder mystery party game.

Is this a meme? Am I being punk'd?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aries (Oct 9, 2017)

*Neji Hyuga*

(*Byakugan*)  Neji can activate Byakugan and investigate a player's role each cycle
(*Gentle Fist Art One Blow Body*) First two players that target Neji with a action are role blocked. Works once
(*Eight Trigrams Palms Revolving Heaven*) When this has been activated Neji can redirect all votes and actions back at the player that targeted him for the cycle. Works three times
(*Eight Trigrams Mountain Crusher*) When this has been activated Neji can target any player in the game with a kill shot. Works once
(*Eight Trigrams Sixty-Four Palms*) When this has been activated Neji can target 4 players for a best out of 8 R/P/S matches. If Neji wins 5 rounds the player is role blocked for a cycle. If its a draw 1 ability is destroyed from targeted player, If player wins nothing happens. Works twice
(*Eight Trigrams One Hundred Twenty-Eight Palms*) When this has been activated Neji can target any player to a best out of 3 R/P/S match. If Neji wins he super kills the player. If he loses the action fails. Works once​


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 9, 2017)

Law said:


> Oh lawd, someone just uttered the phrase "not as alpha as I am" on an anime site, in a subforum about a murder mystery party game.
> 
> Is this a meme? Am I being punk'd?


This is not a drill.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 9, 2017)

Aries said:


> *Neji Hyuga*
> 
> (*Byakugan*)  Neji can activate Byakugan and investigate a player's role each cycle
> (*Gentle Fist Art One Blow Body*) First two players that target Neji with a action are role blocked. Works once
> ...


What is the correlation with rock, paper, scissors?


----------



## Shizune (Oct 9, 2017)

That role made me nostalgic

Let's post our top 3 Naruto characters

1. Tsunade
2. Chiyo
3. Orochimaru


----------



## Aries (Oct 9, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> What is the correlation with rock, paper, scissors?



Neji targets 4 players and then another 4 players=8 players in total for both usages. In Rock/Paper/Scissor games of 8. 8x8=64 as in 64 Palms. Final one is just going along with theme already established


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

guess math is too hard for dr.white.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 9, 2017)

Shizune said:


> That role made me nostalgic
> 
> Let's post our top 3 Naruto characters
> 
> ...


Itachi
Kabuto
Orochimaru


----------



## Shizune (Oct 9, 2017)

I usually judge people with no female characters in their top 3, but I dunno if that's applicable to Naruto. 

It's _really _obvious when someone does like a One Piece top 10 and there's no female characters, because Robin and Nami are easily the best developed Strawhats (and I don't mean their breasts, dammit) and Hancock is just awesome.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

Sasuke
Temari
Obito


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 9, 2017)

[WAD]
Sasuke
Itachi
Madara
[/WAD]


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 9, 2017)

Shizune said:


> I usually judge people with no female characters in their top 3, but I dunno if that's applicable to Naruto.
> 
> It's _really _obvious when someone does like a One Piece top 10 and there's no female characters, because Robin and Nami are easily the best developed Strawhats (and I don't mean their breasts, dammit) and Hancock is just awesome.


That's pretty null imo. Top 3 doesn't imply who we think is best written and that's also subjective. As someone who likes character outside of gender (one of my faves of all time is merlin from NnT) this just seems like a subjective judgment, especially whem most shonen typically don't focus on females.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 9, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> [WAD]
> Sasuke
> Itachi
> Madara
> [/WAD]


Sasuke > Itachi


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 9, 2017)

Nami also isn't even well developed, most of her character quality comes from characterization.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 9, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> [WAD]
> Sasuke
> Itachi
> Madara
> [/WAD]


----------



## Shizune (Oct 9, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Nami also isn't even well developed, most of her character quality comes from characterization.



No One Piece character is well developed, but Nami and Robin have the most elaborate and interesting characters arc/development. Arlong Park and Enies Lobby were _epic _in a way no other Strawhat story is, and Nami and Robin have very unique implications on the world around them (Nami developing the first world map, Robin preserving the dead language).


----------



## Shizune (Oct 9, 2017)

W said:


>



I'd love to know your _actual _top 3.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 9, 2017)

But...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 9, 2017)

Shizune said:


> No One Piece character is well developed, but Nami and Robin have the most elaborate and interesting characters arc/development. Arlong Park and Enies Lobby were _epic _in a way no other Strawhat story is, and Nami and Robin have very unique implications on the world around them (Nami developing the first world map, Robin preserving the dead language).


Yes but almost all that speaks to her characterization, not her devlopment. Her only development has been learning to trust others and eventually even put her life on the line for them coming from the non trusting cat burglar background. Outside of that she really doesn't have much although I agree neither so alot of OP characters as the story mostly goes on the route of characterization via flashbacks. I still think sanji's, Law's, and some other contend/top hers. Although I agree i do really like nami, robin, and even hancock (started from the bottom now she here). 

I just don't think it's fair to judge people for not including a female in their top list.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 9, 2017)

I think a top 3 anime/manga character discussion would be lit


----------



## Shizune (Oct 9, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Yes but almost all that speaks to her characterization, not her devlopment. Her only development has been learning to trust others and eventually even put her life on the line for them coming from the non trusting cat burglar background. Outside of that she really doesn't have much although I agree neither so alot of OP characters as the story mostly goes on the route of characterization via flashbacks. I still think sanji's, Law's, and some other contend/top hers. Although I agree i do really like nami, robin, and even hancock (started from the bottom now she here).
> 
> I just don't think it's fair to judge people for not including a female in their top list.



Eh, you'd be surprised how many people are implicitly biased against women. Rather, you'd be surprised how few people _aren't_. For example I recently read a Naruto top 10 that consisted entirely of men, and then he did a _separate _ranking for women based instead on how attractive he found them.

Another example is that Zoro is far more popular among fans than Robin, even though by comparison Zoro is just lame. I wouldn't hesitate to say that both Robin and Nami would be _far _more popular if the were men, although that might speak specifically to the Shonen audience.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 9, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Eh, you'd be surprised how many people are implicitly biased against women. Rather, you'd be surprised how few people _aren't_. For example I recently read a Naruto top 10 that consisted entirely of men, and then they did a _separate _ranking for women based instead on how attractive he found them.
> 
> Another example is that Zoro is far more popular among fans than Robin, even though by comparison Zoro is just lame. I wouldn't hesitate to say that both Robin and Nami would be _far _more popular if the were men, although that might speak specifically to the Shonen audience.


I don't disagree tbh. Shounen being a a make dominate genre is bound to have that be rampant. Alot of people also fall into the human trap of extreme familiarization where as them being male, they identify more so with and look at the traits they admire/harbor and forget about the traits they may admire or harbor from women.

Zoro is popular cause he's a badass and aloof swordsman, and if your into mostly badass portrayal and combat, i can see the appeal. I like nami and robin because they use their smarts in combat and have things outside of that to further characterize them, but that's just my liking so if someone else likes zoro for his attributes i can't exactly say they are wrong or sexist ( not saying that sexism doesn't exist among the fanbases)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 9, 2017)

Pre-TS Robin is literally BAE-tier.

Post-TS Robin is

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 9, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __ 









The downgrade is just unreal, honestly.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

Anyway...back to the discussion.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 9, 2017)

I can't even think of a top 3 in Naruto.  
I enjoyed Fox Mode Naruto/Sage Mode Naruto when he did cool shit but that was about it.  

Uchiha's were nice in design but didn't care for their plot related bullshit.  

Maybe post ts Gaara

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

@Nitty I know we will never send you.

Ever.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 9, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I can't even think of a top 3 in Naruto.
> I enjoyed Fox Mode Naruto/Sage Mode Naruto when he did cool shit but that was about it.
> 
> Uchiha's were nice in design but didn't care for their plot related bullshit.
> ...



All three Sannin are good ass characters, you better recognize.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

I can be apart of any discussion I so please.


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Shizune (Oct 9, 2017)

Whoo. ANYWAYS.


A verse, tbh.​

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 9, 2017)

Keep calm and stay Convo 
Take it to PM if you need to vent.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 9, 2017)

Just add each other to ignore.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 9, 2017)

JoJo said:


> So like, I can see you're a self contained autist with a narrow scope so let me drop some fucking knowledge bombs on you. I never actually ragequit in that game, that's just some narrative created by you so you can feel good about not being as alpha as I am by not restricting your morals and actions to some non-existent game. What I did was kill our fucking win condition. You know why I killed him? Because that fucking retard and his cronies (so shitters like you) were convinced that I was the mafia boss and immune to investigation so I used an ability to clear my name by name dropping my role and power. What this did is clear my clean fucking name and lose us the game. The reason I'm glad I lose the game for everyone is because I would rather lose by my own hand than be led to victory by tinfoil hat fueled mislynches.
> 
> But of course, when playing with people like you whose heads are so big we're surprised at how they can shove it up their own asses, you can't comprehend how actual high quality mafia games are played and hope to win based on luck and given direction from the GM.
> 
> tl;dr? End your fucking life you miserable piece of shit. As soon as NF loses it's mafia "regulars" who think they have an idea on how to play (which they don't) these games will improve in quality at immeasurably high rates.


Hey JoJo how are you?


----------



## Magic (Oct 9, 2017)

This place has been in chaos lately. Both of you need to simmer down.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## SinRaven (Oct 9, 2017)

My top 3 characters:

1 Jiraiya 

Er I don't know which other Naruto character I still like.. Konan? Anko?


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 9, 2017)

Penis.


----------



## Soca (Oct 9, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>


----------



## Shizune (Oct 9, 2017)

Wtf is the sis Marcelle doing here


----------



## Soca (Oct 9, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Wtf is the sis Marcelle doing here


Being a creeper


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

As stated. Take it to the PM and keep it out of the convo.

Thank you.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 9, 2017)

_AnyWAYS.
_
Blackout is one of the greatest albums of all time. Lettuce discuss THAT.
​


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

Anywayyyyyssss.....


----------



## Viole (Oct 9, 2017)

Someone ban these two from mafia and website and hopefully internet for forever

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 9, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Someone ban these two from mafia and website and hopefully internet for forever



NF version of Trump and Kim.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 9, 2017)

calm down or I'll lock down

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 9, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> calm down or I'll lock down



Nah girl I'm not here for the lazy modding tonight. One of y'all needs to come get Rion. This was a pleasant conversation until he picked a fight by insulting me. Now he's insulting me in PMs, which is the opposite of what I want! I want him to _leave me alone_, and if that can't happen I'm gonna have to find somewhere else to play mafia.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 9, 2017)

pm me the pms

or invite me to them if u can

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 9, 2017)

I deleted most of the argument for a few pages back, gonna let @Law sort this mess out.

Basically as Nighty said, drop the argument in its entirety or I am banning you from the thread.


----------



## Viole (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## SinRaven (Oct 9, 2017)

Jeez Louise who called the entire Police Corps

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 9, 2017)

I love censorship.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 9, 2017)

You can argue and debate it out with Law, I'm here to just put out the dumpster fire.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

I have nothing to debate. Personally.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 9, 2017)

Alrighty then, @Dr. White and @Shizune are both back.

Reset time, everyone forget this happened. Don't mention this again. Don't start this again. Everyone's a little more aware of us having a big ol stick to swing around, etc. It's gucci from here on out.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 9, 2017)

Girl I never left

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Oct 9, 2017)

Oh my
I just came back
what is this deleted reply graveyard

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 9, 2017)

Didi said:


> Oh my
> I just came back
> what is this deleted reply graveyard

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Oct 9, 2017)

I want to know too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 9, 2017)

JoJo said:


> So like, I can see you're a self contained autist with a narrow scope so let me drop some fucking knowledge bombs on you. I never actually ragequit in that game, that's just some narrative created by you so you can feel good about not being as alpha as I am by not restricting your morals and actions to some non-existent game. What I did was kill our fucking win condition. You know why I killed him? Because that fucking retard and his cronies (so shitters like you) were convinced that I was the mafia boss and immune to investigation so I used an ability to clear my name by name dropping my role and power. What this did is clear my clean fucking name and lose us the game. The reason I'm glad I lose the game for everyone is because I would rather lose by my own hand than be led to victory by tinfoil hat fueled mislynches.
> 
> But of course, when playing with people like you whose heads are so big we're surprised at how they can shove it up their own asses, you can't comprehend how actual high quality mafia games are played and hope to win based on luck and given direction from the GM.
> 
> tl;dr? End your fucking life you miserable piece of shit. As soon as NF loses it's mafia "regulars" who think they have an idea on how to play (which they don't) these games will improve in quality at immeasurably high rates.



ok but at least this gem survived wkjwkjwkjw


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 9, 2017)

It wasn't all too much interesting tbh


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 9, 2017)

Someone leaked the Coca Cola formula and the CIA got involved, it was cray cray.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

No.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Didi (Oct 9, 2017)

WAIT WHAT THE FUCK WHITE WOLF IS A MODERATOR?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

I will tale the White as a mod anyday though.


----------



## Didi (Oct 9, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> lol




Truly these are dark days that have fallen upon us


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

@Didi I will tell you about what would be a dark day...


is if I become mod...


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 9, 2017)

Didi said:


> Truly these are dark days that have fallen upon us


I don't mod mafia


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I don't mod mafia


----------



## Didi (Oct 9, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I don't mod mafia




how do you have time to post in other sections with all your mafia shitposting?


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 9, 2017)

Didi said:


> how do you have time to post in other sections with all your mafia shitposting?


I post in a lot of sections   Mafia shitposting is just a hobby


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 9, 2017)

Didi said:


> WAIT WHAT THE FUCK WHITE WOLF IS A MODERATOR?



we were drunk

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 9, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> we were drunk


It's all  Trinity's fault tbh tbf, what was she thinking with that vodka keg party


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 9, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It's all  Trinity's fault tbh tbf, what was she thinking with that vodka keg party



>keg party

@Sablés

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 9, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> >keg party
> 
> @Sablés


Rude.

I still have my wallet and clothes

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 9, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> Alrighty then, @Dr. White and @Shizune are both back.
> 
> Reset time, everyone forget this happened. Don't mention this again. Don't start this again. Everyone's a little more aware of us having a big ol stick to swing around, etc. It's gucci from here on out.




LOL ok Sanjuro

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 9, 2017)

Also @Nighty the Mighty sign up for my game my darling


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 9, 2017)

You too @Didi


----------



## Didi (Oct 9, 2017)

What game fam


----------



## Didi (Oct 9, 2017)

Sell me on it baybee


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 9, 2017)

Didi said:


> Sell me on it baybee





read role list

it's dope


----------



## Shizune (Oct 9, 2017)

@Didi You also owe me a game sis, and you have no excuse this time it's vanilla


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 9, 2017)

Savage said:


> I see new names. Someone introduce me



Shizune = Nitty
Big Mon = Hiruzen Sarutobi
W = Wad
White Wolf = Some dude who is trying to be the biggest fluffer of the forum
Toxic Saiyan = some other dude
Jojo = some nerd

I think those are all the new ones?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 9, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Eh, you'd be surprised how many people are implicitly biased against women. Rather, you'd be surprised how few people _aren't_. For example I recently read a Naruto top 10 that consisted entirely of men, and then he did a _separate _ranking for women based instead on how attractive he found them.
> 
> Another example is that Zoro is far more popular among fans than Robin, even though by comparison Zoro is just lame. I wouldn't hesitate to say that both Robin and Nami would be _far _more popular if the were men, although that might speak specifically to the Shonen audience.



Most people judge characters based on fighting skills only. Robin is disliked in this forum because she only got one solo fight in the entire manga. And nami is probably the most hated Strawhat in NF besides Chopper, for a bunch of reasons including not being a fighter all the time.

Sanji is being hated lately too since he is having less solo fights, for example.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 9, 2017)

Page 1324

The fuck is going on

The fuck is marcelle doing here

Did you guys flame so hard you even got Marcelle  to come and mod you. Wtf


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 9, 2017)

Oh I see a mod told not to mention it.

K.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 9, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Page 1324
> 
> The fuck is going on
> 
> ...



It was wild


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 9, 2017)

Didi said:


> WAIT WHAT THE FUCK WHITE WOLF IS A MODERATOR?



Ikr

What are they doing with my tax dollars. I don't approve.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 9, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> It was wild



Why do you only do those cool things when i'm sleeping

I wanna join the fun too.

By "join" I mean, watch it all like that Micheal jackson popcorn gif.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 9, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Why do you only do those cool things when i'm sleeping
> 
> I wanna join the fun too.
> 
> By "join" I mean, watch it all like that Micheal jackson popcorn gif.



Had breakfast while watching them, it was entertaining


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

said silence remember!


----------



## Shiny (Oct 9, 2017)

Going to do a exam that i didn't study the whole semester and don't even have idea about what i was supposed to study, wish me luck


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

good luck @Shiny! You will do swell!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 9, 2017)

Just attach some shine with exam paper shiny,will do the trick

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 9, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Going to do a exam that i didn't study the whole semester and don't even have idea about what i was supposed to study, wish me luck



10% of a college exam's result is your effort and the other 90% is how much the teacher hates you and your class.

Remember this and you'll be fine.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Oct 9, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> 10% of a college exam's result is your effort and the other 90% is how much the teacher hates you and your class.
> 
> Remember this and you'll be fine.




This is so true in the public ones

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Tiger (Oct 9, 2017)

Oh.

Oh yes...

A few children behaved so badly while I was sleeping that other staff had to moderate this thread.

THAT'S HILARIOUS.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Lewd 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 9, 2017)

Oh boi


----------



## Aries (Oct 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Oct 9, 2017)

It's hilarious, right? I mean, if it's not _amusing_...then what is it? Sad? Pathetic?

I guess I'll mull it over and decide on the emotion I should have.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 9, 2017)

Law said:


> It's hilarious, right? I mean, if it's not _amusing_...then what is it? Sad? Pathetic?
> 
> I guess I'll mull it over and decide on the emotion I should have.



It can be all of them.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 9, 2017)

Tag me sis


----------



## Psychic (Oct 9, 2017)

Aw I missed the party.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

I wouldn't have any emotion over it. Personally, I wouldn't even let it bother you.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 9, 2017)

All of this could be avoided if people were more liberal with the ignore button imo.

Like... my ignore list is full of people I can't stand. So I don't waste my time getting pissed by them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

No one bothers me enough here to feel the need to use the ignore button, frankly.


----------



## Viole (Oct 9, 2017)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

Or we could ban you as well @Viole1369.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

I can dislike you and still deal with you.


----------



## Viole (Oct 9, 2017)

Stay optimistic


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 9, 2017)

@Law we were kindly requested to not mention the incident, so don't mention the incident!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

Like, I work a factory job where I work next to mothafuckas I can't stand.


----------



## JoJo (Oct 9, 2017)

Also what did I miss?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Stay optimistic


----------



## JoJo (Oct 9, 2017)

Gimme the deets


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

No deets will be given @JoJo.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 9, 2017)

This brings up the question of bans, and their purpose.

I'm curious.

Do you guys feel that a 1 to 7 day ban actually helps reinforce rules or reform behavior? Or does it simply piss the person off so when they get back, they have an extra chip on their shoulder?

Do you guys remember getting into fights with siblings or idiot friends as kids and then your main, unwavering defense is "they started it", and do you remember how hollow and unimportant it actually is as a defense?

Thoughts for today.


----------



## Aries (Oct 9, 2017)

To be fair, you have to have a very high IQ to understand the mafia community. The humour is extremely subtle, and without a solid grasp of theoretical physics most of the jokes will go over a typical viewer’s head. There’s also Mafia convo's nihilistic outlook, which is deftly woven into their characterisation- their personal philosophy draws heavily from Narodnaya Volya literature, for instance. The fans understand this stuff; they have the intellectual capacity to truly appreciate the depths of these jokes, to realise that they’re not just funny- they say something deep about LIFE. As a consequence people who dislike Mafia truly ARE idiots- of course they wouldn’t appreciate, for instance, the humour in Mafia Convos’s existential catchphrase “Hope, Troll, Order, Rage, Balance and Void,” which itself is a cryptic reference to Turgenev’s Russian epic Fathers and Sons. I’m smirking right now just imagining one of those addlepated simpletons scratching their heads in confusion as Mafia Communities genius wit unfolds itself on their computer screens. What fools.. how I pity them.

And yes, by the way, i DO have a Mafia tattoo. And no, you cannot see it. It’s for the ladies’ eyes only- and even then they have to demonstrate that they’re within 5 IQ points of my own (preferably lower) beforehand.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Tiger (Oct 9, 2017)

I mean, there has to be some sort of method to reform bad behavior even on an internet forum. And being woefully ignored time and time again just isn't going to work properly.

I feel motivated today.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## JoJo (Oct 9, 2017)

Law said:


> This brings up the question of bans, and their purpose.
> 
> I'm curious.
> 
> ...


Bans do nothing and contribute shit to the reformity of members with the lax and seemingly erratic moderation. On NF they always happen once, and when it is, it’s for some dumbass fucking bullshit. They only work if you guys repeatedly punish the same kind of offense or all kinds of behavior repeatedly but then that just turns you all into typical nazi mod shitters and actually makes the forum many times worse than it actually should be 

tl:dr put out the fires and don’t let shit get too crazy bc NF ain’t the typical forum


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

Likely piss the person off. And, when I get into a fight with an actual friend, which is rare its likely warranted. The issue isn't a matter of who started it or not. I am all for the jokes and don't mind getting egg on my face. I can laugh at myself with no problem. I will not tolerate disrespect of any kind in a non-joking matter. I don't care what the situation is regardless of how someone else feels about it. There is a way to speak to me and not speak to me. We aren't in a game thread here. And, even if we were. Sure, I can ignore you and most of the time I will or have. But, if it's a constant jabbing I will eventually address you. It's just in my nature.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 9, 2017)

Law said:


> I mean, there has to be some sort of method to reform bad behavior even on an internet forum. And being woefully ignored time and time again just isn't going to work properly.
> 
> I feel motivated today.



First, the person in question has to want to change, or at least acknowledge that there is something they might want to work on.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 9, 2017)

Law said:


> This brings up the question of bans, and their purpose.
> 
> I'm curious.
> 
> ...



If they have an extra chip on their shoulder you ban them again, this time for longer.

I mean, we are all adults (or close to that). We understand the concept of punishment. It shouldn't be that hard.

And I agree with the "I started" thing. Sometimes not feeding the troll is as important as not baiting in the first place. Another concept that shouldn't be hard to grasp after 20 years of internet but somehow is.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 9, 2017)

Aries said:


> To be fair, you have to have a very high IQ to understand the mafia community. The humour is extremely subtle, and without a solid grasp of theoretical physics most of the jokes will go over a typical viewer’s head. There’s also Mafia convo's nihilistic outlook, which is deftly woven into their characterisation- their personal philosophy draws heavily from Narodnaya Volya literature, for instance. The fans understand this stuff; they have the intellectual capacity to truly appreciate the depths of these jokes, to realise that they’re not just funny- they say something deep about LIFE. As a consequence people who dislike Mafia truly ARE idiots- of course they wouldn’t appreciate, for instance, the humour in Mafia Convos’s existential catchphrase “Hope, Troll, Order, Rage, Balance and Void,” which itself is a cryptic reference to Turgenev’s Russian epic Fathers and Sons. I’m smirking right now just imagining one of those addlepated simpletons scratching their heads in confusion as Mafia Communities genius wit unfolds itself on their computer screens. What fools.. how I pity them.
> 
> And yes, by the way, i DO have a Mafia tattoo. And no, you cannot see it. It’s for the ladies’ eyes only- and even then they have to demonstrate that they’re within 5 IQ points of my own (preferably lower) beforehand.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 9, 2017)

Getting an optimistic from Law.
Feels bad.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 9, 2017)

JoJo said:


> Bans do nothing and contribute shit to the reformity of members with the lax and seemingly erratic moderation. On NF they always happen once, and when it is, it’s for some dumbass fucking bullshit. They only work if you guys repeatedly punish the same kind of offense or all kinds of behavior repeatedly but then that just turns you all into typical nazi mod shitters and actually makes the forum many times worse than it actually should be
> 
> tl:dr put out the fires and don’t let shit get too crazy bc NF ain’t the typical forum



Then the probem is with moderation having bad consistency, not the concept of bans themselves.

I like how NF is more lax than most forums. We can keep being that lax. But we can draw the line somewhere and stick to it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 9, 2017)

I don't actually have data to support temp bans working tbh.

But I think if someone refuses to behave even if they are banned temporarily multiple times, they lack the social skill necessary to be here and banning them permanently isn't a bad idea.

Like, I can't believe all the people who make fights here act the same way in real life. There has be something that restrains them.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

or the problem could don't bait with people you know don't like you. You can't expect someone to keep just ignoring shit all the time. You keep poking the bear eventually he is gonna attack.


----------



## Viole (Oct 9, 2017)

Ban them indefinitely till they beg to be back and if they be a lil bitch again. Perm it
Nothing lost


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

Then again people seem to think a black list in this mafia community will work as well.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

Yeah, that is a positive outlook to have.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 9, 2017)

I'm fine with putting people in a time-out corner if they stir up shit in the convo thread, but in the games themselves is an entirely different thing.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 9, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I'm fine with putting people in a time-out corner if they stir up shit in the convo thread, but in the games themselves is an entirely different thing.



Most of our drama comes from this thread tbh.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 9, 2017)

Nice to see Rion struggling for his life

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## JoJo (Oct 9, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Then the probem is with moderation having bad consistency, not the concept of bans themselves.
> 
> I like how NF is more lax than most forums. We can keep being that lax. But we can draw the line somewhere and stick to it.


That's what I was saying, basically. Relative to NF, moderation is pretty much the most inconsistent thing and banning for one thing means you either need to be more strict on rules collectively or just it seems dumb as fuck that x gets banned but not y. 

Let NF be it's own forum where the staff is here to put out shitshows and take action when things get out of hand


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

Implies I am struggling, when I am not.



Have an optimistic.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 9, 2017)

Consistency within a section is encouraged. Consistency throughout the entire forum is asinine.

People always talk about how 'all other forums are consistent across the board', which makes me wonder how many of them actually post on other forums, or are just saying that because the pied piper said it.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

@Dragon D. Luffy don't you think the shit you say to sin raven counts as baiting though or what you said to nitty?

don't call the kettle black. You aren't absolved from this.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 9, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> sin raven


There. Is. No. Space.

!!!!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 9, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy don't you think the shit you say to sin raven counts as baiting though or what you said to nitty?
> 
> don't call the kettle black. You aren't absolved from this.



Of course I'm baiting, but Sin is my friend and I know him enough to know when he can take the joke.

Also I've asked him to let me know when he's insulted.

And Nitty deserves some of the shit he got tbh.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 9, 2017)

Law said:


> Consistency within a section is encouraged. Consistency throughout the entire forum is asinine.
> 
> People always talk about how 'all other forums are consistent across the board', which makes me wonder how many of them actually post on other forums, or are just saying that because the pied piper said it.



Consistency whithin here is good enough.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

Honestly, what would count as going too far though? If you claim their needs to be consistent then if subject a does it, and then subject b does it. Just because as a collective everyone likes subject b less that doesn't give them a pass.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 9, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Honestly, what would count as going too far though? If you claim their needs to be consistent then if subject a does it, and then subject b does it. Just because as a collective everyone likes subject b less that doesn't give them a pass.



Last night was going too far.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

so you prove my point I just posted @Dragon D. Luffy , that is hypocrisy.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 9, 2017)

Like I didn't even read the argument but if mods from other forums had to come and delete 30 posts made by two people, it went too far.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 9, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> so you prove my point I just posted @Dragon D. Luffy , that is hypocrisy.



It isn't. If both you and the person know it's a joke, it's a joke. It's not an insult. Meaning is everything.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 9, 2017)

Everyone thinks they're the main character in the story. When in reality, most people couldn't even foil a chapter, but still act like the lead.

It creates friction.

And if the forum were truly consistent, then an insult would have to be punished by the word, rather than who said it to who. And that doesn't work because if I call Dr. White a bitchmade saucer peddler, it looks and feels a whole lot better than if someone he's been arguing with all week said it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 9, 2017)

Also people react different to things. I don't bait Nitty unless I want a fight, because I know Nitty's fuse can't be seen without a microscope. Or I bait Nitty in a way that makes 100% obvious i'm joking, preferrably with smileys. And don't do it often. And I avoid the LBGT subject like the plague.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

You can attack nitty and not expect no response but say we need to ban them or temp ban them and that isn't hypocrisy?



And the mods did what they were supposed to. They were asked too. What you say to nitty "goes" too far. Get off your high horse.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

So what your saying @Law is that you can't act like the main character, or only certain people can? Just wanna make sure I'm not misunderstanding your meaning.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 9, 2017)

Law said:


> Everyone thinks they're the main character in the story. When in reality, most people couldn't even foil a chapter, but still act like the lead.
> 
> It creates friction.
> 
> And if the forum were truly consistent, then an insult would have to be punished by the word, rather than who said it to who. And that doesn't work because if I call Dr. White a bitchmade saucer peddler, it looks and feels a whole lot bet



Depends on where you draw the line. Instead of punishing insults, wait to punish when a flamewar happens. Or punish when the person asks to stop but the attacker doesn't stop. Moderators exist to stop fights that users can't stop themselves.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 9, 2017)

Nah Rion, you don't get it. And I'm not sure any amount of explanation will help.

Keep Nitty's name out of your mouth. Don't start shit. 

And that goes both ways.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 9, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> You can attack nitty and not expect no response but say we need to ban them or temp ban them and that isn't hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> 
> And the mods did what they were supposed to. They were asked too. What you say to nitty "goes" too far. Get off your high horse.



Well it did. I don't think it's wrong if I got banned for a week for that fight I had with Nitty last week involving poutanko. Your point?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

Law I can say any name and interchange it. What I said wasn't an attack on him. More of saying the truth. And, oh I get it, so you want me to make an assumption. Noted.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 9, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> So what your saying @Law is that you can't act like the main character, or only certain people can? Just wanna make sure I'm not misunderstanding your meaning.


There is no main character here, just nerds enjoying mafia. As it should be


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

But, it wasn't ban worthy though. It was something that happened. Wippy fucking do.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

So then why fucking bring it up then is my ending point.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 9, 2017)

Bans exist to reform behavior.

If all someone does when they're punished is cry and whine about X or Y not getting the same number of days in timeout-- that is not the fault of bans or moderation. It's the fault of the person being a whiny fucking bitch who can't understand anything more complex than "what I got and what they got" on the playground.

It's expected when you're 3. Not after you're old enough to drive a car or vote. Grow. Up.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

That has nothing to do with what I am saying.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 9, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> But, it wasn't ban worthy though. It was something that happened. Wippy fucking do.



Yes it is. This chat turned into cancer. That isn't normal and isn't how I want a community I live in to be.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

Again. It seems like it's only when certain people do it: it's cancer. When others do the same thing it's laughed on hence causing the person to do it more because as a collective it's laughed at despite the person maybe not feeling it for whatever reason.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Didi (Oct 9, 2017)

>anno domini MMXVII
>people STILL don't have Rion on ignore

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 9, 2017)

Everybody say love!


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

I don't care to be the butt of jokes. But, I know when someone is joking with me and when someone isn't. I mean you can ask the person to stop. doesn't mean they will. I am not someone who is gonna go tagging law..like come get them...they are making fun of me. It comes with the territory with me. I'll dish it back. Sometimes it has blown up in my face.

-shrugs-

Meh.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

See, take didi for example. I'm not gonna give him the attention he so desperately wants, but he feels justified in his ignoring of me. I think what I think of him and he thinks whats what he wants of me. Whippie do.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 9, 2017)

Didi said:


> >anno domini MMXVII


Just say it's 2017.


----------



## Didi (Oct 9, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Just say it's 2017.





nah

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

But, didi isn''t the main character.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

He knows it.


----------



## Aries (Oct 9, 2017)

It looks like I'm once again needed to bring hope to the community as the true prince of hope. That's why I made Mafia The Movie so everyone was a main character, felt special/can circlejerk themselves all day every day. Time for casting sign up thread


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

@Aries stop lying.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

And neither am I.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 9, 2017)

Didi said:


> nah



Well.. I suppose it's one of the few things where you can use roman numerals. 

> get taught roman numerals
> no use for it whatsoever


----------



## Tiger (Oct 9, 2017)

All I know, is I live in a world where if people literally can't help themselves but to keep going at each other over and over again after I've explicitly and repeatedly told them to stop-- that I will remove them from this section for a time that I deem appropriate.

In this world of mine, I literally don't give a shit if anyone thinks it's unfair, nor will it be relevant what "someone else got", or "who started it". You can only control your own behavior, not someone else's. Being baited is not a valid excuse and it never has been. Someone talking shit about you does not give you a free pass to start flaming them back. Expecting amnesty because someone insulted you before you spent an hour insulting them is a fucking _joke_.

I'm really fucking tired of waking up in the morning feeling like people knowingly took advantage of my sleep schedule to start shit in this convo thread. One way or another, it's going to stop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 9, 2017)

Als de kat van huis is dansen de muizen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiny (Oct 9, 2017)

hi


----------



## Shizune (Oct 9, 2017)

Law said:


> Do you guys remember getting into fights with siblings or idiot friends as kids and then your main, unwavering defense is "they started it", and do you remember how hollow and unimportant it actually is as a defense?



No I don't actually, I remember that if you don't start nothing there won't be nothing, and if someone else starts something you end it.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

Implying that people did it because you were sleeping is an assumption.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

And if that is the case someone shouldn't have to report the post or ask it to stop.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 9, 2017)

Law said:


> All I know, is I live in a world where if people literally can't help themselves but to keep going at each other over and over again after I've explicitly and repeatedly told them to stop-- that I will remove them from this section for a time that I deem appropriate.
> 
> In this world of mine, I literally don't give a shit if anyone thinks it's unfair, nor will it be relevant what "someone else got", or "who started it". You can only control your own behavior, not someone else's. Being baited is not a valid excuse and it never has been. Someone talking shit about you does not give you a free pass to start flaming them back. Expecting amnesty because someone insulted you before you spent an hour insulting them is a fucking _joke_.
> 
> I'm really fucking tired of waking up in the morning feeling like people knowingly took advantage of my sleep schedule to start shit in this convo thread. One way or another, it's going to stop.



I'm more pissed that people took advantage of MY sleep schedule to perform entertainment in the night and have the mods delete it before I arrived.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

when did that happen @Dragon D. Luffy?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 9, 2017)

I mean, what are those flamewars even good for if they can't entertain people

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 9, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm more pissed that people took advantage of MY sleep schedule to perform entertainment in the night and have the mods delete it before I arrived.





Although I'd be lying if I didn't wonder what happened when I saw all the deleted posts.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

Oh.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

I wouldn't exactly say I was entertained.


----------



## Shiny (Oct 9, 2017)

and the convo was going pretty normal to me and then out of nowhere a bunch of deleted posts

how in the flying fuck that happened

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 9, 2017)

I know what happened, I will make a edit out of it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

Aries said:


> I know what happened, I will make a edit out of it



Oh god.


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 9, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Well.. I suppose it's one of the few things where you can use roman numerals.
> 
> > get taught roman numerals
> > no use for it whatsoever


Hey you can make movie titles or Super Bowls look fancier with Roman Numerals.


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 9, 2017)

I mean that's about all the good Roman Numerals are these days.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 9, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Hey you can make movie titles or Super Bowls look fancier with Roman Numerals.



Yes... such great use of them.


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 9, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Yes... such great use of them.


The bestest use ever. Ok more like the only use ever that you have to go out of your way to use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

hey @nfcnorth aren't you a giants fan?


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 9, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> hey @nfcnorth aren't you a giants fan?


Nope but I feel sorry for those who actually are.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Nope but I feel sorry for those who actually are.


WHO DEYYYYYY!!!


----------



## Shizune (Oct 9, 2017)

Imo if someone baits someone else, they deserve whatever lashings come afterwards. I don't really understand why you would punish someone for defending themselves. Sometimes you gotta let people know you're not the one.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 9, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Imo if someone baits someone else, they deserve whatever lashings come afterwards. I don't really understand why you would punish someone for defending themselves. Sometimes you gotta let people know you're not the one.



If someone baits you and you are feeling insulted by it, you contact the mod so they deal with them. Not you.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 9, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> If someone baits you and you are feeling insulted by it, you contact the mod so they deal with them. Not you.



I mean if it's something petty and the mods aren't gonna do anything, it seems more appropriate to just drag the person yourself.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 9, 2017)

Shizune said:


> I mean if it's something petty and the mods aren't gonna do anything, it seems more appropriate to just drag the person yourself.



Well obviously what happened last night was not just "something petty".


----------



## Shizune (Oct 9, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Well obviously what happened last night was not just "something petty".



The original bait was petty, which is what I meant.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 9, 2017)

Shizune said:


> The original bait was petty, which is what I meant.



At some point it stopped being petty. That's when the report button should have been hit instead of the reply button.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 9, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> At some point it stopped being petty. That's when the report button should have been hit instead of the reply button.



What I meant was that if someone baits you with something petty, I don't understand why you _wouldn't _drag them. Why would I report something that doesn't warrant a punishment? That wastes Law's time and doesn't get the effect I want.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 9, 2017)

I just feel like when someone tries you, you have to rise to the occasion to leave a lasting impression on them not to fuck with you again. Sometimes people bring lashings on themselves. I don't understand how you see someone bait someone else, and then conclude that the person who was baited is wrong for having a wig tossing session. Like, they were clearly asking for it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 9, 2017)

Shizune said:


> I just feel like when someone tries you, you have to rise to the occasion to leave a lasting impression on them not to fuck with you again. Sometimes people bring lashings on themselves. I don't understand how you see someone bait someone else, and then conclude that the person who was baited is wrong for having a wig tossing session. Like, they were clearly asking for it.



Let's start from the opposite end.

A flamewar happened last night.

That is undesirable.

So something happened at some point that shouldn't have.

Now what it is? This is the question we are all trying to solve.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

In theory, DDL and Law are correct about how it should be handled though.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 9, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Let's start from the opposite end.
> 
> A flamewar happened last night.
> 
> ...



I got baited, that's what happened. Someone came for me. That's what had happened. I don't understand the confusion.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 9, 2017)

Shizune said:


> I got baited, that's what happened. Someone came for me. That's what had happened. I don't understand the confusion.



At what point should have the mod told you both to shut the fuck up and banned you for a week for the trouble?

Because "never" is not the answer. "never" means this thread turnes into cancer, which is what we want to avoid.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 9, 2017)

Shizune said:


> I don't understand why you _wouldn't _drag them.



Because, and I'll express it in emotes, that just leads to ,  and .

And I'm not talking about the baiter or the baited.
Just, you know, everyone else.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

The issue have I said something that was misunderstood and they lost their shit. That was due to an PM I received and I decided to be forward without a name but that person knew I was speaking to them. But, said person that replied wasn't the person it was directed to.

That was how last night started.


----------



## Nello (Oct 9, 2017)

Are we doing emote stories


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 9, 2017)

Nello said:


> Are we doing emote stories



We're not doing your life, so no.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 9, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> At what point should have the mod told you both to shut the fuck up and banned you for a week for the trouble?
> 
> Because "never" is not the answer. "never" means this thread turnes into cancer, which is what we want to avoid.



Well if you want the person who was baited to be quiet, the you vindicate them by taking action against the person who baited them. What you don't do is just randomly start threatening everyone involved, because that has no sense of justice or satisfaction for anyone involved and only serves to calm the conflict-shy spectators.


----------



## Nello (Oct 9, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> We're not doing your life, so no.


Why are you so mean


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

I guess I'm just speaking to be speaking. What's gonna happen is people is gonna quit assuming about me is what is one thing that will stop. It wasn't directed toward you, next time ask for clarification and I would have told you I wasn't speaking to you.

That's it. The fucking issue is done with. It's over with. We can all shut the fuck up about it. Let's not bait each other in a negative sense and be done with it if it can at all be helped.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 9, 2017)

​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

You wanna keep talking about it after it has been clearly stated it is to be dropped, take it to PM''s.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

Okay,are we done talking about it now? 

Good.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 9, 2017)

Nello said:


> Why are you so mean



I'm sorry.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

I wanna make a joke but I know you will take it left.


----------



## Nello (Oct 9, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm sorry.


I forgive you. We are now friends again.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 9, 2017)

Nello said:


> I forgive you. We are now friends again.



We... were friends ? 

>.>

Don't hate me.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

Waffles you don't have friends.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 9, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Waffles you don't have friends.



I know.


----------



## Nello (Oct 9, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> We... were friends ?
> 
> >.>
> 
> Don't hate me.


I was making a conflic resolution joke


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I know.


I felt I needed to remind you. Alzheimers is a thing y'know.


----------



## Nello (Oct 9, 2017)

Oh btw go fuck yourself Waffles

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 9, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I felt I needed to remind you. Alzheimers is a thing y'know.


Such a caring person

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

Nello said:


> Such a caring person



I try


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 9, 2017)

Nello said:


> I was making a conflic resolution joke



But... there was no conflict. 



Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I felt I needed to remind you. Alzheimers is a thing y'know.






Nello said:


> Oh btw go fuck yourself Waffles



I always do.


----------



## Nello (Oct 9, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> But... there was no conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was satire on the conflicts going on in this convo 

Don't forget the sandpaper


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 9, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I know.


O...


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 9, 2017)

Nello said:


> It was satire on the conflicts going on in this convo
> 
> Don't forget the sandpaper



Satire goes over my head. 
Just like sandpaper.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 9, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> O...



I was wondering how long it would take....
You're slow today.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> S


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 9, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I was wondering how long it would take....
> You're slow today.


I was speechless 

now sad


now gone

goodbye

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 9, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I was speechless
> 
> now sad
> 
> ...



See ya next dayph- oh wait...


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


----------



## Viole (Oct 9, 2017)

WW gone? Good riddance


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 9, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> WW gone? Good riddance


----------



## Nello (Oct 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 9, 2017)

Shizune said:


> I just feel like when someone tries you, you have to rise to the occasion to leave a lasting impression on them not to fuck with you again.



I usually ignore such people because I don't see it as worth of my time to drag them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Baroxio (Oct 9, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Baroxio 's last activity was 2 days ago.


I'm trying to finish up a PhD, guys. Give me a year and I'll hopefully have more time.

Or at least until the end of this one, where, with any luck, I'll finish up the majority of the actual work I'm supposed to do and can move on to just writing the dissertation, where I can come back here for a distraction. Until then, it's not fair to you guys for me to join a game and then never show up in it. And it's not fair to me to spend all of my time here when I should be working.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 9, 2017)

Baroxio said:


> I'm trying to finish up a PhD, guys. Give me a year and I'll hopefully have more time.
> 
> Or at least until the end of this one, where, with any luck, I'll finish up the majority of the actual work I'm supposed to do and can move on to just writing the dissertation, where I can come back here for a distraction. Until then, it's not fair to you guys for me to join a game and then never show up in it. And it's not fair to me to spend all of my time here when I should be working.



Relax, bro. If you can't play, just saying hi every once in a while is okay. If you are too busy for that it's okay too. We always have a new game next.

Good luck with your PhD.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 9, 2017)

Drag...

What a drag......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 9, 2017)

Sometimes I get the feeling that other people invest way more time into their mafia games than I do. Maybe there's an explanation for my shitty gameplay here somewhere


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 9, 2017)

Nello said:


> Sometimes I get the feeling that other people invest way more time into their mafia games than I do. Maybe there's an explanation for my shitty gameplay here somewhere



Hah.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 9, 2017)

Mafia, like any other game or sport, rewards those who put time into it. Perhaps even more so than other classical competitive platforms.

For example, consider the classic scenario where a team of 2-3 scummates decide they will all switch their votes last minute @ LyLo to secure the win.

Or a player who will be checking in on the game in intervals of every 1-2 hours for a minimum of 12 hours.

Natural mundane occurrences in life such as school, work, sleep, etc. may cut into or inhibit a lot of players. 

But to the dedicated and hardcore, this can only hold you back so much. Post while you're in class! Post while you're on break at work! Lunch break! Adjust your sleeping schedule if necessary! (Such as for the aforementioned LyLo scenario).

I understand that mobile posting can be a deterrent, but it is really a boon for the mafia player who isn't a NEET and can't afford to clock hours on your PC/laptop.

You get what you put in. If you put in a total of half an hour to an hour only every day, you ain't gonna scumhunt much and you probably won't convince people who are scumhunting you. Not to mention that the less active you are the more you will fall behind on the reading curve. Having to read 200 posts is a lot harder than having to read 50. And the more you read the more likely your morale will drop, coupled with a lot less chance to interact with other players.

If you're doing all that and inputting the time, but simply not adhering to the spirit of the game and using the opportunity to shitpost, fluff, and banter...then I question why you are allocating so much of your time to using a game of wits as your medium for basically conversing with others.

There's nothing wrong with doing some of that; NF is a lot more forgiving of this carefree level of play than most other mafia forums. But if that's what you're doing for the majority of your thread attendance, then you are simply not playing the game.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Shiny (Oct 9, 2017)

But...the power of fluffy posts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 9, 2017)

Eh i'm happy as long as I do my part and have fun along the way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 9, 2017)

Sure, but define 'doing your job'.

Because if you fluff 3/4 of the time and then input effort 1/4 of the time...that's still not good. You could scumhunt and even claim actions that may lead to your faction's benefit. But consider the repercussions of just lazily shitposting away most of the time.

You're gonna contaminate reads. You're gonna draw attention, most likely in the form of hostile actions...from both foe AND friend towards you.

Unless you single-handedly dismantle the opposing faction by yourself, you really can't justify it if more than half your posts were shitposts. Best case scenario you're creating stress on readers who have no interest in your tomfoolery. Worst case scenario you tilt everyone.

Do not exceed the ratio of >50% shitposts of total posts, and you'll be okay. 

I shall call this...the Law-Millefeuille Effect.


----------



## Shiny (Oct 9, 2017)

Wad you are a genius  (big w)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 9, 2017)

I only shitpost in order to raise the morale of my comrades

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 9, 2017)

W said:


> I shall call this...the Law-Millefeuille Effect.


I prefer the Marco-Krippy Theory.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 9, 2017)

W said:


> Sure, but define 'doing your job'.
> 
> Because if you fluff 3/4 of the time and then input effort 1/4 of the time...that's still not good. You could scumhunt and even claim actions that may lead to your faction's benefit. But consider the repercussions of just lazily shitposting away most of the time.
> 
> ...



Also you are making it a pain in the ass to catch up.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 9, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Wad you are a genius  (big w)



Have a friendly. 



SinRaven said:


> I prefer the Marco-Krippy Theory.



Actually, neither 'Effect' nor 'Theory' make sense. And I'm willing to meet you halfway.

The Marco-Millefeuille Formula. 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Also you are making it a pain in the ass to catch up.



That was covered under the 'best case scenario' line.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 9, 2017)

W said:


> Actually, neither 'Effect' nor 'Theory' make sense. And I'm willing to meet you halfway.
> 
> The Marco-Millefeuille Formula.


Now we found something we can agree on, Professor Wadsworth


----------



## Shiny (Oct 9, 2017)

I should go back to EpicMafia to sharpen my skills


----------



## Nello (Oct 9, 2017)

Shiny said:


> I should go back to EpicMafia to sharpen my skills


Or stay here and just have a nice time

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 9, 2017)

Nello said:


> Sometimes I get the feeling that other people invest way more time into their mafia games than I do. Maybe there's an explanation for my shitty gameplay here somewhere



Girl I told you this weeks ago and you got pissed


----------



## Nello (Oct 9, 2017)

If I got pissed it wasn't because you called me a bad player


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 9, 2017)

I heard shitposting, so I showed up.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 9, 2017)

You don't have to spend a shitload of time, as long as you're trying to solve the game.

If you're just "hey guys I'm just gonna hop on the nearest bandwagon now here's 30 posts of fluff" it's not helping no matter how much time you spend on it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 9, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You don't have to spend a shitload of time, as long as you're trying to solve the game.
> 
> If you're just "hey guys I'm just gonna hop on the nearest bandwagon now here's 30 posts of fluff" it's not helping no matter how much time you spend on it.



Sure, but if you don't spend very much time, you'll never be one of the greats. A Jordan. A Gretzky. A Ronaldo. 

A WPK. A Marco. A Didi. A...Rion?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 9, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You don't have to spend a shitload of time, as long as you're trying to solve the game.
> 
> If you're just "hey guys I'm just gonna hop on the nearest bandwagon now here's 30 posts of fluff" it's not helping no matter how much time you spend on it.


"See you guys next phase"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 9, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> "See you guys next phase"



Have a funny.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 9, 2017)

@Platinum

Send out roles.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 9, 2017)

W said:


> Sure, but if you don't spend very much time, you'll never be one of the greats. A Jordan. A Gretzky. A Ronaldo.
> 
> A WPK. A Marco. A Didi. A...Rion?


You talk about people spending lots of time and then name WPK who is known got only being active a small portion of every phase.


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2017)

Hello Peoples


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 9, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> You talk about people spending lots of time and then name WPK who is known got only being active a small portion of every phase.



i was mostly being ironic cuz i was listing our mafia universe reps (see the rion mention)

tho i do think WPK used to generally post more years ago/when he was sent

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2017)

WPK is a shell of his former self


----------



## Nello (Oct 9, 2017)

Why hasn't Law represented


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2017)

Represented What?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 9, 2017)

Law barely has time to play it here much less in mafia champions.


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2017)

Law is in his twilight years, let him be


----------



## Nello (Oct 9, 2017)

Legend said:


> Represented What?


NF in the mafia championship


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Law barely has time to play it here much less in mafia champions.


Well it should only be a few years until Waffles retires and then he will no doubt have all the time in the world to become the greatest mafia player there ever was barely post


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2017)

Waffle has been retired for years


----------



## Nello (Oct 9, 2017)

Doesn't he work in a factory something


----------



## Nello (Oct 9, 2017)

Or did you mean mentally

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shiny (Oct 9, 2017)

Nello, we won't stay behind...let's train and get better 


Me,you and stelios will represent NF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 9, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Nello, we won't stay behind...let's train and get better
> 
> 
> Me,you and stelios will represent NF


Yes 
Omg can we make a training montage together? 

We will conquer the stars

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiny (Oct 9, 2017)

You shall be blur's substitute from now on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 9, 2017)

Should we have a team name? What about a mascot?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Shiny (Oct 9, 2017)

We will think about it, but for now lets focus on getting better


----------



## Nello (Oct 9, 2017)

Shiny said:


> We will think about it, but for now lets focus on getting better


The most important part is having fun though 

Don't worry, I won't let you down in our next game together, Shinybro

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2017)

You 3 should join Order


----------



## Nello (Oct 9, 2017)

Wat dis


----------



## Didi (Oct 9, 2017)

nah they should git gud and join ego


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2017)

Nello said:


> Wat dis


The New World Order of Mafia, The Future of the Community, Be ahead of the Curve. We will take over and rule this section.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 9, 2017)

Mystic Serenade

shark skin

Two truth metas have been murdered this year.

I wonder which one will be next. Goose? Waffles? Katsuargi?


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2017)

I have a truth meta


----------



## Didi (Oct 9, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Mystic Serenade
> 
> shark skin
> 
> ...




wait WHAT

Shark Skin broke his truth meta?!

That was literally the only one worth a damn (MS broke it or skirted close around breaking it way earlier already than this year)


----------



## Platinum (Oct 9, 2017)

W said:


> @Platinum
> 
> Send out roles.



I was planning on doing it tomorrow.

But maybe I will later .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 9, 2017)

Didi said:


> wait WHAT
> 
> Shark Skin broke his truth meta?!
> 
> That was literally the only one worth a damn (MS broke it or skirted close around breaking it way earlier already than this year)



Yes. It was last month I think.

RIP

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 9, 2017)

Didi said:


> wait WHAT
> 
> Shark Skin broke his truth meta?!
> 
> That was literally the only one worth a damn (MS broke it or skirted close around breaking it way earlier already than this year)



Not only did he break it, but for naught - he still lost anyways. I always imagined he would finally break it and pull the wool over all our eyes with some solo scum vs. the world play.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 9, 2017)

Yeah some lie detect fucked him over I think.


----------



## Melodie (Oct 9, 2017)

Truth meta in a game which is all about manipulation.

Hipsters.


----------



## Melodie (Oct 9, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Yeah some lie detect fucked him over I think.


No he just said he was scum later on.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 9, 2017)

Shark Skin's breaking of truth meta was supposed to be a legendary moment in mafia. Like nfcnorth picking an avatar.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Oct 9, 2017)

W said:


> Not only did he break it, but for naught - he still lost anyways. I always imagined he would finally break it and pull the wool over all our eyes with some solo scum vs. the world play.




jesus christ

how unclimactic indeed


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2017)

My Truth Meta is 7 years old


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 9, 2017)

truth meta is in reality just _incredibly_ long and multi-game scum play

prove me wrong


----------



## Didi (Oct 9, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> truth meta is in reality just _incredibly_ long and multi-game scum play
> 
> prove me wrong




I can't

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Melodie (Oct 9, 2017)

truth meta is intentionally throwing every game until you get the role/alignment u want.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> truth meta is in reality just _incredibly_ long and multi-game scum play
> 
> prove me wrong


You are alive?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shiny (Oct 9, 2017)

i wish i had a meta

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 9, 2017)

i adopted a truth meta for like 5-6 games and then broke it for a game where i won as scum cuz they believed i was town when i claimed it

i even won one where i claimed that i wasnt town, and everyone assumed i was the jester/survivor when i was the mafia assassin 

idiots


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 9, 2017)

actually since @Baroxio was here earlier he could verify that story since im fairly sure he was my godfather


----------



## Melodie (Oct 9, 2017)

W said:


> i adopted a truth meta for like 5-6 games and then broke it for a game where i won as scum cuz they believed i was town when i claimed it
> 
> i even won one where i claimed that i wasnt town, and everyone assumed i was the jester/survivor when i was the mafia assassin
> 
> idiots



Where u scum in those 4-5 games with truth meta


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 9, 2017)

Melodie said:


> Where u scum in those 4-5 games with truth meta



no i was scum in like the 2nd game with my truth meta and i straight up said i wasnt town and people were like "oh he must be indie then i guess" 

so i got to stay alive for like 6-7 nights enabling my faction to get an extra kill every night which definitely ensured our victory 

ill find the game i also adopted a rhyming gimmick back then


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 9, 2017)

Shiny said:


> i wish i had a meta



me_irl


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 9, 2017)

W said:


> *[Vote Lynch WAD]*
> 
> this is a good idea town





Awesome said:


> WAD, are you town? Yes or no or you die.





W said:


> No, I am not.
> 
> But don't expect me to answer that in the near future even when I am town.





W said:


> oi oi im not a threat to you guys
> 
> just because im not town doesn't mean I am scum
> 
> but lynch me if u must





Platinum said:


> So WAD is an indie. Now the question is violent indie or non violent indie . Probably the former.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello *waves back* .





W said:


> why you assuming the worst about me plat



2011 WAD was ELDER GOD TIER


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 9, 2017)

>I am not a threat
>u were a threat

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Melodie (Oct 9, 2017)

"TRUTH meta"


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 9, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> >I am not a threat
> >u were a threat



a claimed 'not town' player is categorically not a threat since you should/they should have lynched me on the spot

czech meight

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Melodie (Oct 9, 2017)

W said:


> a claimed 'not town' player is categorically not a threat since you should/they should have lynched me on the spot
> 
> czech meight


...its still a lie :skull:


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 9, 2017)

Melodie said:


> ...its still a lie :skull:



its not tho because 'threat' is a relative and thus subjective status

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 9, 2017)

trust me i know what im saying 
truth metas are all about being as liberal and creative as you can in flexing semantics

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shiny (Oct 9, 2017)

Wad is god 


But shiny is stronger 



Post 99

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 9, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Wad is god
> 
> 
> But shiny is stronger
> ...



S-Sugoi! 

I don't even remember that game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 9, 2017)

Christ, how many times have I rolled Godfather.


----------



## Shiny (Oct 9, 2017)

It was a fun first game, law delivered


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 9, 2017)

Shiny said:


> It was a fun first game, law delivered



oh shit we won 

not that im surprised of course, tis quite rare i lose when mafia and moreso when i am godfather


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2017)

I mean a threat is something that depends on the person.


----------



## Shiny (Oct 9, 2017)

And gumby  i always forgot he was playing the games, he would appear out of nowhere


----------



## Melodie (Oct 9, 2017)

it is objectively a threat to town just by existence


----------



## Nello (Oct 9, 2017)

If WAD is god then Shiny is the troller of gods

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 9, 2017)

W said:


> oh shit we won
> 
> not that im surprised of course, tis quite rare i lose when mafia and moreso when i am godfather


>implying you've actually lost a game as mafia

Shiny let's get outta here, I can't see any worthy opponents

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2017)

Melodie said:


> it is objectively a threat to town just by existence


What if the mafia in his heart believes he is town


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 9, 2017)

Legend said:


> What if the mafia in his heart believes he is town



I've seen this song and dance.

A serenade most mystic.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2017)

W said:


> I've seen this song and dance.
> 
> A serenade most mystic.


Arthur was ahead of his time


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 9, 2017)

Arthur is Belph. 
Stephen is Mystic.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2017)

W said:


> Arthur is Belph.
> Stephen is Mystic.


True, As I approach my birthday, my age is getting to me, Ive become Waffle


----------



## Aries (Oct 9, 2017)

It seems Legends memory is...


OUT OF ORDER


YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAH

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2017)

Aries said:


> It seems Legends memory is...
> 
> 
> OUT OF ORDER
> ...


That joke is garbage


----------



## Shizune (Oct 9, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Mystic Serenade
> 
> shark skin
> 
> ...



Girl since when does AS have a truth meta?


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Girl since when does AS have a truth meta?


Since like forever


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 9, 2017)

goose has had a truth meta for ages

dream wanted to lynch him for it in hr mafia


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 9, 2017)

>goose says he's town
>me and iirc kits chime in to say he has a truth meta so he's town for sure
>dream still wants to lynch him


----------



## Magic (Oct 9, 2017)

Shiny said:


> And gumby  i always forgot he was playing the games, he would appear out of nowhere


The fact I remember him, despite him being a super lurker.


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Shizune (Oct 9, 2017)

I feel like this is new because I've definitely seen him lie before


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 9, 2017)

When your gf gets you sick (I got myself sick but I like to tease her for it) right before your birthday but makes it up with an awesome ass B-day package

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 9, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> When your gf gets you sick (I got myself sick but I like to tease her for it) right before your birthday but makes it up with an awesome ass B-day package



You gotta get your vaccination game on bro


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 9, 2017)

Platinum said:


> You gotta get your vaccination game on bro


Chilllllllllll gotta suffer through one a year to build up my immunity


----------



## Tiger (Oct 9, 2017)

Nello said:


> Why hasn't Law represented



Tom and thingyman asked me to be the rep for the first champs game. I said no because a) I was starting a new job and didn't have time to spend on it, and b) I'm not a vanilla fan. Haven't been for years.

I told them to ask Shin-Z, James, and WPK.

And this year I'll be nominating WAD.


----------



## Aries (Oct 9, 2017)

Still waiting on that memes mafia was promised years ago


----------



## Shizune (Oct 9, 2017)

_Tell them bum ass bitches to play they ROOOLE!
She see my sexy ass every time she SCROOOLL!_


----------



## Tiger (Oct 9, 2017)

Shiny said:


> It was a fun first game, law delivered



Lol JoJo.

Even _AJ_ thought that was a bad decision.


----------



## Viole (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

_I'm the BIG Kahuna!
Go let them whores KNOW!
Just on this song alone?
Bitch is on ha fourth FLOW!
_
An honest to god legend


----------



## Legend (Oct 10, 2017)

Shizune said:


> _I'm the BIG Kahuna!
> Go let them whores KNOW!
> Just on this song alone?
> Bitch is on ha fourth FLOW!
> ...


There can be only one


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 10, 2017)

Happy birthday @Dr. White

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 10, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Happy birthday @Dr. White


Danke Broki!


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 10, 2017)

Happy Birthday Whitey

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 10, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Happy Birthday Whitey


Grazi Sin


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 10, 2017)

happy bday w2

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

Dr. White already knows I fuck with her, so I don't feel the need to acknowledge her birthday.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Happy birthday Dr. White, you're a joy to have around and I will always support your right to the mod throne over the inferior White.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just kidding WW.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> happy bday w2


Thank you inferior white! 


Shizune said:


> Dr. White already knows I fuck with her, so I don't feel the need to acknowledge her birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ayyee, thank you sis! <3


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Didi (Oct 10, 2017)

Happy birthday dr scum


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

Wow, I just had such a nostalgia trip. Came across the first Nicki song I heard.

I forgot I was introduced to Nicki by a Battledome poster here named The Comedian. He posted this song.


It's crazy how much impact that post has had on my life. I never listened to rap growing up, and my penchant for Nicki has basically shaped my music taste for the past 8 years. Comedian eventually stopped visiting the forum, which is a shame. This is a unique moment for me in that I'll probably never care this much about another musical artist.

Sorry, don't mind me. Just have her on my mind all day lately because she's really about to surprise drop this album and I just can't. Knowing the album could come any week now has me so lazer focused on her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 10, 2017)

Kechi rules bitches


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 10, 2017)

@Mr. Waffles

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Oct 10, 2017)

holy shit GOAT emote

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 10, 2017)

Happy birthday Whitey


----------



## Stelios (Oct 10, 2017)

Didi said:


> holy shit GOAT emote



I gave you a rainbow. That’s like my third. Cherish it

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 10, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I gave you a rainbow. That’s like my third. Cherish it


I gave you your 60th, cherish it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Shiny (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## SinRaven (Oct 10, 2017)

Star Wars trailer looking hype AF!

Wish I still had my Aayla Secura set to celebrate this #bestset


----------



## Psychic (Oct 10, 2017)

Oh it's Dr. White's bday? Happy Bday!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 10, 2017)

Happy birthday, @Dr. White !


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @Mr. Waffles



I was wondering why you tagged me. >.>
Emote suits you. 



White Wolf said:


> I gave you your 60th, cherish it



I gave you your... something somethingth one.


----------



## Nello (Oct 10, 2017)

They cleaned up the smiley collection 

Happy b-day


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I was wondering why you tagged me. >.>
> Emote suits you.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 10, 2017)

:comfy


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Nello (Oct 10, 2017)

Hory shieet they added donk


----------



## Shiny (Oct 10, 2017)

Happy birthday dr white


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 10, 2017)

Nello said:


> Hory shieet they added donk


----------



## Nello (Oct 10, 2017)

It's beautiful in a special kind of way


----------



## Nello (Oct 10, 2017)

Just like you


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Baroxio (Oct 10, 2017)

W said:


> actually since @Baroxio was here earlier he could verify that story since im fairly sure he was my godfather



Are you WAD? Yes I can totally verify there was a time you had a truth meta and were scum and nobody could believe you were mafia. It was hilarious. 

Pretty sure we still lost that one though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Holy shit all these new emotes 

Happy Birthday @Dr. White 



Baroxio said:


> Are you WAD? Yes I can totally verify there was a time you had a truth meta and were scum and nobody could believe you were mafia. It was hilarious.
> 
> Pretty sure we still lost that one though.



Oh wait I just checked you were on the opposing mafia team 

Which was the game we were actually mafia in together


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 10, 2017)

When will the Team W mafia team happen. 

Though thinking about it never actually been teamed with wad once yet


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

wolfie

are u responsible for the adding of all these new emotes


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 10, 2017)

W said:


> wolfie
> 
> are u responsible for the adding of all these new emotes


Rez added them cos admin hax, loz and me organized them. You could read more about it in my Anbu Central.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Rez added them cos admin hax, loz and me organized them. You could read more about it in my Anbu Central.



i section banned myself from everywhere except mafia and reader's corner 

but gj ur not a useless mod and ur in fact (so far) one of the good ones


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 10, 2017)

W said:


> i section banned myself from everywhere except mafia and reader's corner
> 
> but gj ur not a useless mod and ur in fact (so far) one of the good ones


Yes, I know, lol. I mod the SCR too. 

There's more changes coming   some stuff already in the mid stages, stay tuned.~  Read the newsletter offline or something  it's informative.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Yes, I know, lol. I mod the SCR too.
> 
> There's more changes coming   some stuff already in the mid stages, stay tuned.~  Read the newsletter offline or something  it's informative.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 10, 2017)

W said:


>


I put my optimism to good use.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I put my optimism to good use.



@Aries
@Platinum 

Looks like he's defecting from Team TROLL onto Team HOPE


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 10, 2017)

W said:


> @Aries
> @Platinum
> 
> Looks like he's defecting from Team TROLL onto Team HOPE





More like I'm my own entity that is the optimistic troll

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 10, 2017)

I don't even know which emotes are new.

Someone educate me so I don't go around posting old emotes and thinking they are new.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I don't even know which emotes are new.
> 
> Someone educate me so I don't go around posting old emotes and thinking they are new.



Just consider them all old.
Problem solved.


----------



## Nello (Oct 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Someone educate me so I don't go around posting old emotes and thinking they are new.


tbf  that would be pretty embarrassing.

Just use the blobs


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> More like I'm my own entity that is the optimistic troll







Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I don't even know which emotes are new.
> 
> Someone educate me so I don't go around posting old emotes and thinking they are new.



The entire blob section is new, for one.

, :comfy, ,  is all new.

A few in Talking Heads like , ,  (which all have GREAT mafia applications)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

or WW can literally ninja the hell out of me with a much more informative post

that works too i guess


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 10, 2017)

W said:


> or WW can literally ninja the hell out of me with a much more informative post
> 
> that works too i guess


 have a funny


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

HAHA the michael jordan emote is shortcutted "kobeha"


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 10, 2017)

> 

> Noblesse emotes

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> >
> 
> > Noblesse emotes


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2017)

Team troll is all about branching out and making a mockery over other teams. Unlike plat I trust my team to spread their wings and fly away. Like the old saying goes, if you love something let it go. If it comes back then that's true companionship love, if it doesn't it was never yours to begin with


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2017)

Happy bday white


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>



I saw that one, but Franky best.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I saw that one, but Franky best.


O I thought you were complaining about them lol


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> O I thought you were complaining about them lol



When do I ever complain ?

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Oct 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> When do I ever complain ?


...


Good point


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> When do I ever complain ?


----------



## Nello (Oct 10, 2017)

Is Noblesse good?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Nello said:


> Is Noblesse good?



no


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

it starts and seems good at first

but one gets really tired of franky and rai just deus ex machina'ing whenever they show up (especially the latter, the former at least has some depth to his character)

or the author finding ways to forcefully inhibit them so they dont show up and solo


----------



## Nello (Oct 10, 2017)

W said:


> no


Okay


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Good point







W said:


>



I saw you quoted me and I was expecting more than this.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I saw you quoted me and I was expecting more than this.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 10, 2017)

W said:


> it starts and seems good at first
> 
> but one gets really tired of franky and rai just deus ex machina'ing whenever they show up (especially the latter, the former at least has some depth to his character)
> 
> or the author finding ways to forcefully inhibit them so they dont show up and solo


Yeah It's okay, but it loses charm pretty fast, I'm pretty behind on current arc cos it's literally Franky soloing the wolves, and everything, lel for 50000 chapters.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 10, 2017)

W said:


>

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Didi (Oct 10, 2017)

REALLY makes you think

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

@Shizine
@WolfPrinceKouga
@SinRaven

I'm underwhelmed. Such a weak early game...why would anyone pick her? What niche does she have now? She's just a generic assassin. If you want an assassin jungler...why not just pick Kayn? Seems like a much better choice. 

That said, that new Tango skin is EVERYTHIIIIIIIIIING!!!!!!!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

@Shizune *


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 10, 2017)

I believe Riot commented that they might change her camouflage to not start at level 6 if she seems to weak. I think they started out by giving her a lot of counterplay, maybe too much, but they can easily remove that (like the aforementioned camouflage fix or the arrow pointing to her location on her w).

I don't see a unique reason to pick her, aside from her crazy dive potential (post 6). Still, I think she'll fit a certain niche, and will be frustrating to play against.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 10, 2017)

@Didi 
Your rating spam game is weak.


----------



## Shiny (Oct 10, 2017)

DDL were you the one that started reading feng shen ji?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 10, 2017)

Shiny said:


> DDL were you the one that started reading feng shen ji?



No.


----------



## Nello (Oct 10, 2017)

Shiny said:


> DDL were you the one that started reading feng shen ji?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks for the Birthday wishes everyone!


----------



## Shiny (Oct 10, 2017)

I need a mafia game


----------



## Didi (Oct 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> @Didi
> Your rating spam game is weak.




ya I'm too lazy to fully commit for it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

W said:


> @Shizine
> @WolfPrinceKouga
> @SinRaven
> 
> ...



Yeah I've been saying from day one she has a Warwick kit

It's lame, but I'm not a jungle player anyways so w/e I guess


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

Although I should mention she has that Nunu/Lee Sin objective burst thing, she can do something like 1200 magic damage to baron with her full combo


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Yeah I've been saying from day one she has a Warwick kit
> 
> It's lame, but I'm not a jungle player anyways so w/e I guess



Yeah but Warwick is actually really strong early. Like a double buff Level 3 Warwick beats most junglers 1v1, can gank fairly well, and of course while he doesnt have a very fast clear, it's EXTREMELY safe. And he's a tank/bruiser so he can always be sort of useful. 

So you won't play her? 



Shizune said:


> Although I should mention she has that Nunu/Lee Sin objective burst thing, she can do something like 1200 magic damage to baron with her full combo



True, sort of expected her ultimate to only do damage to champions.

That dragon steal was pretty fucking sweet.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

By far the most annoying thing is that they turned the mana regen on her passive into HP regen. Being Amumu tier dependent on blue buff is so fucking annoying.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 10, 2017)

You guys talking about Warwick is making me want to play this again.

Was my favorite champ.

I'll probably have to mute the chat from the start tho. This game does have a mute option right?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Shizune said:


> By far the most annoying thing is that they turned the mana regen on her passive into HP regen. Being Amumu tier dependent on blue buff is so fucking annoying.



OH YES I forgot about that.

Not only is ha early game weak, but your jungle pathing is even MORE limited!!!

If you don't start blue, or go red->blue then you are fucked!!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You guys talking about Warwick is making me want to play this again.
> 
> Was my favorite champ.
> 
> I'll probably have to mute the chat from the start tho. This game does have a mute option right?



They reworked Warwick, he's a lot more fun to play now. The abilities/fantasy are still mostly the same though. 

And yeah, you can /mute all as soon as you load into game.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

W said:


> Yeah but Warwick is actually really strong early. Like a double buff Level 3 Warwick beats most junglers 1v1, can gank fairly well, and of course while he doesnt have a very fast clear, it's EXTREMELY safe. And he's a tank/bruiser so he can always be sort of useful.
> 
> So you won't play her?
> 
> ...



She'll be my go to jungler but even when I was an Eve one trick I still queued support in ranked because I'm a way more reliable support player

I was never good at jungling. Do you remember how I used to always be like, "ok guys if they contest this we have to turn and fight because I will lose the smite war" rofl


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Shizune said:


> She'll be my go to jungler but even when I was an Eve one trick I still queued support in ranked because I'm a way more reliable support player
> 
> I was never good at jungling. Do you remember how I used to always be like, "ok guys if they contest this we have to turn and fight because I will lose the smite war" rofl



I remember you climbing primarily by playing Eve though? 

To be fair, turning to fight is always the preferred play unless its 5v4 cause their jungler is dead. Gambling on smite wars is always a bad play. It can pay off sometimes but it's a usually an unnecessary risk.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 10, 2017)

New emotes


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

W said:


> I remember you climbing primarily by playing Eve though?
> 
> To be fair, turning to fight is always the preferred play unless its 5v4 cause their jungler is dead. Gambling on smite wars is always a bad play. It can pay off sometimes but it's a usually an unnecessary risk.



Nah every season I've always climbed primarily on Janna and Lulu. Even when forced to jungle I would sometimes pick Sejuani over Eve. 

The thing about new Eve is she's just a generic assassin. She doesn't have the map pressure, build variety or initiation of old Eve. I see no reason to pick this Eve instead of Kha'zix besides needing magic damage.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

But let's not let this bad rework distract us from the REAL outrage that is the Fiora rework


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Nah every season I've always climbed primarily on Janna and Lulu. Even when forced to jungle I would sometimes pick Sejuani over Eve.
> 
> The thing about new Eve is she's just a generic assassin. She doesn't have the map pressure, build variety or initiation of old Eve. I see no reason to pick this Eve instead of Kha'zix besides needing magic damage.



u rite


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 10, 2017)

Ok so there was some deal at the time (2014) about me signing up for the European server and risking losing the champions I bought when I came back to Brazil.

Is it still a thing?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 10, 2017)

I miss posting as Frogger already.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

I just don't get why they decided her 1-6 should be weak. Thats honestly the part that's making me roll my eyes. A jungling assassin that gets abused 1-5 is never gonna be a thing.


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ok so there was some deal at the time (2014) about me signing up for the European server and risking losing the champions I bought when I came back to Brazil.
> 
> Is it still a thing?



Not sure. 



Shizune said:


> I just don't get why they decided her 1-6 should be weak. Thats honestly the part that's making me roll my eyes. A jungling assassin that gets abused 1-5 is never gonna be a thing.



Or at least have some other boon to her kit.

Kayn's early game is also pathetic but his clear is insanely good and his pathing/mobility is great so he can invade and take your camps relatively safely. Then he can either snowball on Blue Kayn or just go godmode on Red Kayn.

Evelynn is weak early...has OK ganking strength (the charm is decent at least), doesn't look like she will have great clear at all. Limited pathing. Falls off late game when you can't pick off isolated enemies...

So...she's purely mid-game? But to secure a good mid game you need an early game 

Better hope your lanes don't lose in the first 6-7 minutes before you get Level 6.

She will undoubtedly get buffed. Like Sin said, too much counterplay.


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2017)

Post the eve rework :0.

I will never play league again though, It's me Kathy I've come home again.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm pretty sure he's wrong about them making her stealth pre-6 though, I'm pretty sure that's off the table.


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2017)

Ew, this new eve.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Post the eve rework :0.
> 
> I will never play league again though, It's me Kathy I've come home again.





Shizune said:


> I'm pretty sure he's wrong about them making her stealth pre-6 though, I'm pretty sure that's off the table.



For sure. They might remove the charm indicator arrow, not the icon above the player's head though. 

But I mostly see her getting numbers buffs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

Manny I'm doing some research and apparently not only does her new Q go on cooldown, it does _less damage _than her old Q! Fun times ahead.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 10, 2017)

My PC is super slow from the donwload alone.


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2017)

They made the champion weaker....


Shizune said:


> Manny I'm doing some research and apparently not only does her new Q go on cooldown, it does _less damage _than her old Q! Fun times ahead.


I don't get it .... So they nerfed the main reason you pick Eve, to gank and snowball lanes early game.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 10, 2017)

Firefox crashed while trying to launch at the same time as LoL.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Firefox crashed while trying to launch at the same time as LoL.



Well that's probably because Firefox is garbage idk

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

ok but why she think she kakashi


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

W said:


> ok but why she think she kakashi



l0000000l

Also I just remembered Lux was legitimately the first champion I ever hated, I thought her splash art and entire design were just awful beyond reason

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Shizune said:


> l0000000l
> 
> Also I just remembered Lux was legitimately the first champion I ever hated, I thought her splash art and entire design were just awful beyond reason



Be glad you weren't there for her first splash art...im sure you researched it but seeing it live...Christ...


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Firefox crashed while trying to launch at the same time as LoL.


Nice potato of a pc.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 10, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Nice potato of a pc.



Thanks. I harvested it from a popato farm almost 5 years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 10, 2017)

Well it can play mafia at full configuration without crashing so it's good enough.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 10, 2017)

After reading some Rioters thoughts' on Eve it seems that they purposefully gave her much counterplay so she can be tuned easily later on if she falls short. Things they're specifically looking into are her camouflage (not neccesarily enabling her camo pre 6, but they do consider disabling it breaking by taking damage (other camo champs have the 'shimmer' effect instead of breaking camo)), her mana costs/regen and numbers (including range on her) tuning.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 10, 2017)

Happy birthday @Dr. White

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shiny (Oct 10, 2017)

@Platinum  where is my role


----------



## Nello (Oct 10, 2017)

I think Lux was hella fun and her original splash art was cute 

Did her kit get changed?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Nello said:


> I think Lux was hella fun and her original splash art was cute
> 
> Did her kit get changed?




I'm sure you're thinking of this:



But THIS was her original art:


----------



## Nello (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Oct 10, 2017)

Now to go back to 3-4 months of no one pming me

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Now to go back to 3-4 months of no one pming me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

also how is that disney princess game still going


----------



## Shiny (Oct 10, 2017)

mafia too good in that game


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 10, 2017)

They should lynch WW


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

Nello said:


> I think Lux was hella fun and her original splash art was cute
> 
> Did her kit get changed?



She's just basic. She looks like the protagonist to a children's video game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> They should lynch WW



Wonderful. Lynching a player that doesn't even exist in that game. You just gave ol' CR a new idea.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 10, 2017)

So I did some research and I have to change regions if I wanna keep my champions but that costs 2600 RP. That is more than the value of my puny starter pack + a few champs I got from promotions.

Screw that. Imma start over.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 10, 2017)

W said:


> Wonderful. Lynching a player that doesn't even exist in that game. You just gave ol' CR a new idea.


You should see the bullshit I would've played out if people lynched me

I was '  '


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

Compare Lux to actually interesting mages and it becomes obvious how basic she is.



vs


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 10, 2017)

W said:


> also how is that disney princess game still going


----------



## Didi (Oct 10, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Compare Lux to actually interesting mages and it becomes obvious how basic she is.
> 
> 
> 
> vs




I remember insta-buying Diana on release, I just knew that kit was perfect for me
had a lot of fun with her


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You should see the bullshit I would've played out if people lynched me
> 
> I was '  '







Shizune said:


> Compare Lux to actually interesting mages and it becomes obvious how basic she is.
> 
> 
> 
> vs



But, Lux is actually a mage by Riot's classification whereas Diana is an assassin and Lulu and Karma are 'enchanters'.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Didi said:


> I remember insta-buying Diana on release, I just knew that kit was perfect for me
> had a lot of fun with her



P
O V E R
W
E
R
E
D


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 10, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Compare Lux to actually interesting mages and it becomes obvious how basic she is.
> 
> 
> 
> vs



I'd fuck her over the ones below, tbh.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Release Diana
_____

Powered​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'd fuck her over the ones below, tbh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'd fuck her over the ones below, tbh.



If you'd pick Lux over Karma, you just have bad taste, sorry.


----------



## Didi (Oct 10, 2017)

W said:


> P
> O V E R
> W
> E
> ...







implying you wouldn't suck star guardian ezreal's feminine penis


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Didi said:


> implying you wouldn't suck star guardian ezreal's feminine penis



I'm not Elias...or Dev.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

There seems to be enough League players here. Let's do League top 3s.

Top 3 favorite personalities/stories
1. Lissandra
2. Lulu
3. Diana

Top 3 favorite champs to play as
1. Zyra
2. Lulu
3. Nami

Lulu is queen of being #2 apparently


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Shizune said:


> There seems to be enough League players here. Let's do League top 3s.
> 
> Top 3 favorite personalities/stories
> 1. Lissandra
> ...



For both lists:

1. Yasuo
2. Zed
3. Kayn


----------



## Nello (Oct 10, 2017)

Shizune said:


> She's just basic. She looks like the protagonist to a children's video game.


Her visual design could definitely be a lot better but she's got character, a fun personality and a fun kit in my subjective opinion 


White Wolf said:


>


This is adorbs 


So is it gay or not if I want to bang ezreal now


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2017)

Shizune said:


> There seems to be enough League players here. Let's do League top 3s.
> 
> Top 3 favorite personalities/stories
> 1. Lissandra
> ...


You are a really in touch with your femininity.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

Lux might be fun to play but playing against that E "skillshot" is bullshit imo imo


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

RemChu said:


> You are a really in touch with your femininity.



And you're really in touch with bronze elo. Next caller!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2017)

Shizune said:


> And you're really in touch with bronze elo. Next caller!


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2017)

Remind me not to fuck with chu no more.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

This is EXACTLY what I was talking about the other day @Dragon D. Luffy. Lists consisting entirely of male characters are seen as normal, whereas lists of solely female characters are seem as "feminine" or whatever. When I say society and the people in it are a MESS...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

u fucked up remchu


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Remind me not to fuck with chu no more.



That was (mostly) spoken in jest, I hope you're not actually offended. Although I am very critical of your post, and I think it demonstrates a larger point about how men are seen as the "norm" and women are some kind of exception to that norm.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

Lissandra is hands down the best written character in League and I would put her against anybody.


----------



## Didi (Oct 10, 2017)

W said:


> For both lists:
> 
> 1. Yasuo
> 2. Zed
> 3. Kayn





N
O
T
H
I
N
G
PSSHH
E
R
S
O
N
N
E
L

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Lissandra is hands down the best written character in League and I would put her against anybody.



Counterpoint: Willump.

If you need a female: Beatrice.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

Mess how did I forget about Queen of Fowl Beatrice


----------



## Nello (Oct 10, 2017)

W said:


> For both lists:
> 
> 1. Yasuo


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Didi said:


> N
> O
> T
> H
> ...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 10, 2017)

Do you people play LoL with each other or something? Wonder if I should create an American account for that or stick to a Brazilian one. Because it seems you have to buy your champs all over again every time you want to play in a different place.


----------



## Didi (Oct 10, 2017)

btw top 3 play used to be (haven't played in a few years)

Riven
Vi
can't choose/remember who for 3, someone like Yasuo or Diana probably


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Do you people play LoL with each other or something? Wonder if I should create an American account for that or stick to a Brazilian one. Because it seems you have to buy your champs all over again every time you want to play in a different place.



I don't play any more and the people who play league on NF have always been hella fragmented. The most community there was for it was back in 2012/2013, maybe.


----------



## Didi (Oct 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Do you people play LoL with each other or something? Wonder if I should create an American account for that or stick to a Brazilian one. Because it seems you have to buy your champs all over again every time you want to play in a different place.




NF league scene used to be pretty lit from like 2012-2014 (maybe still but I stopped playing)


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

W said:


> I don't play any more and the people who play league on NF have always been hella fragmented. The most community there was for it was back in 2012/2013, maybe.



What tilted you this time sis


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Didi said:


> btw top 3 play used to be (haven't played in a few years)
> 
> Riven
> Vi
> can't choose/remember who for 3, someone like Yasuo or Diana probably




W H A T 

I S 

B R O K E N, C A N
E

R
E
F
O
R
G
E
D


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 10, 2017)

Shizune said:


> There seems to be enough League players here. Let's do League top 3s.



Top 3 favorite personalities/stories
1. Diana
2. Nami
3. Ekko

Top 3 favorite champs to play as
1. Shen
2. Kayn
3. Ahri

Tho to be fair, both of these top 3s change a lot for me. Shen is the only one that has consistently stayed atop of the second list for the past two years now.


----------



## Didi (Oct 10, 2017)

I heard that new plebs now could get championship riven again apparently? smh, I always felt good using that skin to hoard it over jealous people (honestly was the only reason I'd sometimes put it on cuz I liked other skins better)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 10, 2017)

Eh I'll just make a Brazilian one if you guys ever go in a "GUYS LETS PLAY TOGETHER" frenzy I'll use free champs or something.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

Does anyone else find it hilarious that Sin is apparently a Shen main considering their opposite personas


----------



## Didi (Oct 10, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Top 3 favorite personalities/stories
> 1. Diana
> 2. Nami
> 3. Ekko
> ...




N
O
T
H
I
N
G

I

C
A
N

D O G  C H A MP
O


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

Didi said:


> I heard that new plebs now could get championship riven again apparently? smh, I always felt good using that skin to hoard it over jealous people (honestly was the only reason I'd sometimes put it on cuz I liked other skins better)



Never understood why people care about limited edition skins. Real champ mains use the classic skin imo.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Shizune said:


> What tilted you this time sis



Having to play with people. I hate playing with people. I quit Overwatch too. Can you fucking imagine your success in any endeavor of life, even a video game, being dependent on OTHER people?!

Mess.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 10, 2017)

Also I like Lux, especially after her recent story updates. 

Other champions whose personality and stories I really like are Galio, Kled and Jhin, among many others, but I never connected as with them as the three I named.


----------



## Didi (Oct 10, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Never understood why people care about limited edition skins. Real champ mains use the classic skin imo.



okay faker


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 10, 2017)

Didi said:


> N
> O
> T
> H
> ...


Que?


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

W said:


> Having to play with people. I hate playing with people. I quit Overwatch too. Can you fucking imagine your success in any endeavor of life, even a video game, being dependent on OTHER people?!
> 
> Mess.



Meh weak reason, you'll be back and you know it

Idk what keeps other people coming back, but for me it's the characters. Can't get the dank Lulu memes or those nasty Zyra ults anywhere else.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Didi said:


> I heard that new plebs now could get championship riven again apparently? smh, I always felt good using that skin to hoard it over jealous people (honestly was the only reason I'd sometimes put it on cuz I liked other skins better)



There's 2 different skins actually.

The new one you the loading screen shows CHAMPIONSHIP RIVEN 2016 <---wtf 

It also misses the loading screen border, the crown, and some other VFX.

So basically, it's watered-down garbage for casual newfags.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 10, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Does anyone else find it hilarious that Sin is apparently a Shen main considering their opposite personas


It's pretty ironic, yes, but his plays type suits me. I like tanks, I like iniating fights and I like having map pressure. 

I used to play him in the jungle a lot, lol, but I switched him to his normal place at top now.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

Didi said:


> okay faker



Idk about your champs but for me Zyra and Lulu's classics are their best skins


----------



## Didi (Oct 10, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Que?




dank esports memes fam


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Meh weak reason, you'll be back and you know it
> 
> Idk what keeps other people coming back, but for me it's the characters. Can't get the dank Lulu memes or those nasty Zyra ults anywhere else.



I legitimately hate playing the fucking game. And I hated that the people I played with, my so-called friends, made it so much more difficult to play in multiple respects.


----------



## Didi (Oct 10, 2017)

W said:


> I legitimately hate playing the fucking game. And I hated that the people I played with, my so-called friends, made it so much more difficult to play in multiple respects.



I was garbo but at least I was hilarious and drunk enough in voice chat to make up for it (helped that you were usually noided as well)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Didi said:


> I was garbo but at least I was hilarious and drunk enough in voice chat to make up for it (helped that you were usually noided as well)



That's it! You can literally be Bronze fucking 5 but if you're at least funny, entertaining, or humourous about it - playing with this type of player is a DELIGHT.

Why do you think people enjoy playing with Santi?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

Didi said:


> I was garbo but at least I was hilarious and drunk enough in voice chat to make up for it (helped that you were usually noided as well)



Nah bed is bed


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

Ok serious question Manny which category did Adrian fall into for you


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

And I'm sorry about all the times I was that player Manny, I've spent the past months working on that and I think I've come a long way


----------



## Didi (Oct 10, 2017)

W said:


> That's it! You can literally be Bronze fucking 5 but if you're at least funny, entertaining, or humourous about it - playing with this type of player is a DELIGHT.
> 
> Why do you think people enjoy playing with Santi?




yeah, or Gogeta


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

Shizune said:


> And I'm sorry about all the times I was that player Manny, I've spent the past months working on that and I think I've come a long way



And @Lord Genome


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Ok serious question Manny which category did Adrian fall into for you




What do YOU think?


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 10, 2017)

@Melodie is absolutely disgusting to play with.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> @Melodie is absolutely disgusting to play with.



We already know about playing mafia with her, but what about in League?


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 10, 2017)

Shizune said:


> We already know about playing mafia with her, but what about in League?


Biggest flamer I know. Intentionally feeds when things go wrong. Plays Teemo.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 10, 2017)

W said:


> I legitimately hate playing the fucking game. And I hated that the people I played with, my so-called friends, made it so much more difficult to play in multiple respects.



am I being dragged

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

I actually really like Teemo as a champion, I think he's by far one of the better additions to the game and I wish he was meta because he has one of the most interesting ults

I also don't play top lane though l0l


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 10, 2017)

l0l


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 10, 2017)

Shizune said:


> I actually really like Teemo as a champion, I think he's by far one of the better additions to the game and I wish he was meta because he has one of the most interesting ults
> 
> I also don't play top lane though l0l


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


> am I being dragged



no i meant like hady and kyle and shit


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

W said:


> no i meant like hady and kyle and shit



What did the good sis Hady do? She's diamond and literally the only person Adrian seems to duo with.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 10, 2017)

W said:


> no i meant like hady and kyle and shit



Idgi 

Unless u mean Kyle being a flamelord then


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

Nah the sis is a straight up feeder, she needs to stop jungling it doesn't look good on her


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

Also that nice feeling when spellthiefs is getting buffed and coin is getting needed, but you never stopped building spellthiefs anyways

I thrive


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

Can you imagine giving up lane pressure and AP scaling on Lulu and Nani for coin? Flop


----------



## Platinum (Oct 10, 2017)

Shiny said:


> @Platinum  where is my role



I was working Shiny, roles will be going out in a bit .

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 10, 2017)

You weebs and your LoL. I only play real games for real gamers like Splatoon 2


----------



## Didi (Oct 10, 2017)

W said:


> no i meant like hady and kyle and shit




tfw dem halcyon days of you me sajin and other memelords just having a blast playing together are forever gone 

Especially towards the end all the drama around the skype and stuff just got too much, every other game was tryhard ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) getting salty because something went wrong and then shitting up everything with their bitchy attitude which brought everyone else into that mood as well zzz


----------



## Platinum (Oct 10, 2017)

Roles going out now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 10, 2017)

Ok I suddenly got an argument against Brazilian server.

Brazilian dub. I was immediately greeted by an Ashe with a Rio accent.

NA server it is.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ok I suddenly got an argument against Brazilian server.
> 
> Brazilian dub. I was immediately greeted by an Ashe with a Rio accent.
> 
> NA server it is.



You can change your client settings. @Maerala put her client in French when she was going through a weeb Fiora phase.


----------



## Nello (Oct 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ok I suddenly got an argument against Brazilian server.
> 
> Brazilian dub. I was immediately greeted by an Ashe with a Rio accent.
> 
> NA server it is.


Ay dios mio jefe, plata o plama patron hijoeputaaaa!!! MALPARIDO!


----------



## Nello (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm so glad I took spanish in HS


----------



## Platinum (Oct 10, 2017)

I took german in highschool because I wanted to travel to Europe.... still haven't traveled to Europe .


----------



## Shiny (Oct 10, 2017)

Can't you change servers at will? This should be an option


----------



## Nello (Oct 10, 2017)

I can speak some very limited, crude German
e.g.
Ich bin eine kleine weeb 

The structure seems hella familiar but i've heard there's a lot of trickery with the verbs and stuff


----------



## Shiny (Oct 10, 2017)

Nello said:


> Ay dios mio jefe, plata o plama patron hijoeputaaaa!!! MALPARIDO!



Why are you talking in spanish if he said brazilian server


----------



## Nello (Oct 10, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Why are you talking spanish if he said brazilian server


Portoguese/Brazilian doesn't get you any street cred


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I took german in highschool because I wanted to travel to Europe.... still haven't traveled to Europe .


I also took German in highschool and my school offered a trip to germany which my family went on.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 10, 2017)

Germany isn't that interesting


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 10, 2017)

Nello said:


> I can speak some very limited, crude German
> e.g.
> Ich bin eine kleine weeb
> 
> The structure seems hella familiar but i've heard there's a lot of trickery with the verbs and stuff


I was decently fluid after 3 years and now I know the bate bones.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 10, 2017)

Shizune said:


> You can change your client settings. @Maerala put her client in French when she was going through a weeb Fiora phase.



According to google the answer is yes, but you need to modify the language files manually.

I'll test the game to see if it runs well on my computer first. Last time I tried to play a MOBA it was Heroes of the Storm, and I found out it got super slow whenever there were more than 3 character on the screen.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 10, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Germany isn't that interesting


Please stop broki


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 10, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Germany isn't that interesting



You guys sound like you are angry all the time. It's pretty cool.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 10, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Please stop broki



Why you saying this, why so sad fam


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 10, 2017)

Also germany's job in the 21th century is to be the most boring country in the west which is necessary because the rest of them are all going bananas.


----------



## Nello (Oct 10, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Germany isn't that interesting


Them's fightin words


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 10, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why you saying this, why so sad fam


Deutschland is GOAT


----------



## Platinum (Oct 10, 2017)

Sent out 20 of the roles.

Will send the rest out after I play some Cuphead


----------



## Platinum (Oct 10, 2017)

It was a better decision than taking French that's for sure .


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Also germany's job in the 21th century is to be the most boring country in the west which is necessary because the rest of them are all going bananas.



Germany is doing a great job at being boring, lmao 



Dr. White said:


> Deutschland is GOAT



Explain


----------



## Tiger (Oct 10, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Compare Lux to actually interesting mages and it becomes obvious how basic she is.
> 
> 
> 
> vs



She reminds me of Jaina.


----------



## Nello (Oct 10, 2017)

Platinum said:


> It was a better decision than taking French that's for sure .


Cheese eating surrender monkeys

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 10, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Germany is doing a great job at being boring, lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Explain


Goat of innovation, numerous advances in medicine/sciences, best automobiles, some of the best quality of living, one of the beat economies in europe, the germanic people are the precursors to most europeans not from the east or south. They are some of the most cultured folks, oktoberfest, most consumer of beer in the world, should I keep going


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 10, 2017)

Happy Birthday Dr. White


Everyone else....fuck you.

Reactions: Friendly 3 | Lewd 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 10, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Goat of innovation, numerous advances in medicine/sciences, best automobiles, some of the best quality of living, one of the beat economies in europe, the germanic people are the precursors to most europeans not from the east or south. They are some of the most cultured folks, oktoberfest, most consumer of beer in the world, should I keep going


Yeah but they don't have a clown fiesta for a government so why would anyone want to live there


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 10, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Goat of innovation, numerous advances in medicine/sciences, best automobiles, some of the best quality of living, one of the beat economies in europe, the germanic people are the precursors to most europeans not from the east or south. They are some of the most cultured folks, oktoberfest, most consumer of beer in the world, should I keep going



Though that's some good points  but if you wanna go on vacation to germany then I can say  there's a lot of other places that are much better.

Also Oktoberfest in my town starts this Friday, hehe


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 10, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Biggest flamer I know. Intentionally feeds when things go wrong. Plays Teemo.



Sounds like the way she plays mafia tbh. Minus the Teemo part.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 10, 2017)

Nello said:


> Yeah but they don't have a clown fiesta for a government so why would anyone want to live there



Ikr. Why would I want to live in a country that is not trying to become a dictatorship?

Germany sucks.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 10, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Though that's some good points  but if you wanna go on vacation to germany then I can say  there's a lot of other places that are much better.
> 
> Also Oktoberfest in my town starts this Friday, hehe


Depends. They have the black forest the beautiful bavaria, amazing castles. I'm more of a forest/mountain person so it's perfect for me, I live in the american germany so it's like a better version of home.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 10, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 10, 2017)

So... my PC runs LoL.

It took me a single match against the AI to remember everything I hate about the game tho. And some things I like.

30 seconds in and some kid was already calling another one son of a bitch for playing in the same lane as them.


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2017)

Shizune said:


> That was (mostly) spoken in jest, I hope you're not actually offended. Although I am very critical of your post, and I think it demonstrates a larger point about how men are seen as the "norm" and women are some kind of exception to that norm.


I know, I laughed.

I didn't mean to make you sad.
I meant that as in uh there is a male and female aspect to everyone. Anima and Animus, this was not meant to disparage you or insult you.

As an emotional and somewhat passive man, I'm in touch with my Anima.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 10, 2017)

Saw this today lol


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So... my PC runs LoL.
> 
> It took me a single match against the AI to remember everything I hate about the game tho. And some things I like.
> 
> 30 seconds in and some kid was already calling another one son of a bitch for playing in the same lane as them.



This all gets back to the reason Manny gave for quitting, which is other peoples' impact on your game. For me, the worst manifestation of that is champion select. Games are influenced _extremely _heavily by the drafting phase, but for some God forsaken reason many people refuse to learn anything other than assassins and carries. There's nothing more disheartening than going into a ranked game with two assassins on your team against two tanks on the enemy team.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 10, 2017)

Roles sent out .


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So... my PC runs LoL.
> 
> It took me a single match against the AI to remember everything I hate about the game tho. And some things I like.
> 
> 30 seconds in and some kid was already calling another one son of a bitch for playing in the same lane as them.


It's so fucking miserable. Dota is worse btw.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 10, 2017)

Shizune said:


> This all gets back to the reason Manny gave for quitting, which is other peoples' impact on your game. For me, the worst manifestation of that is champion select. Games are influenced _extremely _heavily by the drafting phase, but for some God forsaken reason many people refuse to learn anything other than assassins and carries. There's nothing more disheartening than going into a ranked game with two assassins on your team against two tanks on the enemy team.



Yeah I catch your drift. Teamwork and strategy are important. I saw similar things happen when I played TF2, with half the team wanting to play Spy.

But this is co-op vs AI. On beginner's difficulty. Nobody gave a shit about team formation and we still raped the enemy team.

To spend energy and brain cells yelling at people because they are not playing optimally in a mode designed for retards is just pointless. And immature.

If I'm going to play this game, it's going to be with /mute spam, and by avoiding ranked modes like a plague. I want nothing to do with the competitive aspect of this game. It's pure cancer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

I disagree, I think League is by far more fun when played competitively. I get bored in normal games, and actually tilt much more quickly because I can't just turn the game off when I'm not enjoying it anymore. In ranked I'm lazer focused on winning.


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2017)

Tf2 at least can be mindless fun. Lol/Dota is work, you need to learn mechanical skills, meta, and the game codex(rules). After just a few months of not playing my mechanical skill went so low. Arrrgh.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Tf2 at least can be mindless fun. Lol/Dota is work, you need to learn mechanical skills, meta, and the game codex(rules). After just a few months of not playing my mechanical skill went so low. Arrrgh.



I agree, League has pushed the industry standard higher in terms of player skill burden/expectation


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 10, 2017)

Shizune said:


> I disagree, I think League is by far more fun when played competitively. I get bored in normal games, and actually tilt much more quickly because I can't just turn the game off when I'm not enjoying it anymore. In ranked I'm lazer focused on winning.



I'm too old to pursue a form of fun that forces me to deal with toxic 15 year olds.

Imma go watch Kill la Kill.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm too old to pursue a form of fun that forces me to deal with toxic 15 year olds.
> 
> Imma go watch Kill la Kill.



Just /mute all every game, I use it sometimes


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 10, 2017)

Like... I'm 26. I'm looking for my second job. I've played and quit the MMORPG franchise, I've owned 5 nintendo consoles, I've watched enough anime to get bored of the genre and spent enough time with nerd culture to know the impact it made on my social life.

I don't need a game that feels like a job. Ever. It's dead last in any list of priorities my life could possibly have.

I only play pokemon competitively, and that's because pokemon is one of the most casual competitive games ever created. And mafia, sort of.

Nah, I'm casual as fuck at mafia.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2017)

So much the above, work & social life eat into the time needed to play a time sink like LoL.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm just playing a little Lol because I'm bored and have a lot of free time. But holy shit I'm not touching ranked modes with a 10 foot pole.

Casual is the way to be a gamer.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Playing with friends and ONLY friends is the way to go. 

Played a couple of hours of Overwatch earlier with a full premade.

Literally a completely different game. I actually enjoyed it. 

Plus we won a lot.


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2017)

W said:


> Playing with friends and ONLY friends is the way to go.
> 
> Played a couple of hours of Overwatch earlier with a full premade.
> 
> ...



Skill level of everyone individually? 

OW is fun, though being super popular it suffers from huge player base/toxic base.
Rank modes seem to always be cancer in massive games.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

My avatar game has honestly been so on point lately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Skill level of everyone individually?
> 
> OW is fun, though being super popular it suffers from huge player base/toxic base.
> Rank modes seem to always be cancer in massive games.



Our worst player is probably gold level and Cheeky is a GM 

But he didn't carry every game


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 10, 2017)

I pretty much play only the events in Overwatch now because I don't like the balance state. So I am playing right now since it is an event and got stupid lucky on legendaries like 5 just from arcade lootboxes and the times I leveled up for doing so.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

Overwatch just desperately needs new heroes, I'm bored within 5-10 games


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2017)

W said:


> Our worst player is probably gold level and Cheeky is a GM
> 
> But he didn't carry every game


Ah so the nf blenderish group?

nice


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

I've always thought a Zyra style hero in Overwatch would be the coolest. Like a hero who periodically spawns "seeds" (can be anything you want) that turn into damage-dealing immobile minions (plants) if the hero uses their damaging abilities on the seeds.


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 10, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Overwatch just desperately needs new heroes, I'm bored within 5-10 games


They already mess up the ones they have so yeah don't think that is the sole problem.  That being said they do need more healers.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Ah so the nf blenderish group?
> 
> nice



No. 

Myself, Cheeky, Dev, Ultear, Mittens, and Zeno.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2017)

Shizune said:


> I've always thought a Zyra style hero in Overwatch would be the coolest. Like a hero who periodically spawns "seeds" (can be anything you want) that turn into damage-dealing immobile minions (plants) if the hero uses their damaging abilities on the seeds.




Carribean/South American or Tropical version of symmetra


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> They already mess up the ones they have so yeah don't think that is the sole problem.  That being said they do need more healers.



Yup new heals. No more dps


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> They already mess up the ones they have so yeah don't think that is the sole problem.  That being said they do need more healers.



I should've clarified that I play almost exclusively support with the occasional tank game.


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 10, 2017)

Shizune said:


> I should've clarified that I play almost exclusively support with the occasional tank game.


Thats what I do to mainly or least want to do when I play but the balance state of tanks and healers just makes me sad. How quickly they are labeled the problem and subsequently nerfed into the ground.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Well Mercy was definitely overbearingly OP 

And so was 4 second Defense Matrix D.Va

I actually think the current balance is the best it's ever been. Still not optimal but it's getting there.


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 10, 2017)

Lets just say I don't agree with either of those opinions and leave it at that.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

But they're not opinions, they're fact. And the only people who disagree are part of the fringe playerbase of those characters while the rest of them realized their characters were oppressive. 

#I Play D.Va
#Love Me Some Rockets


----------



## Tiger (Oct 10, 2017)

That's not really what the word 'fact' means. That's a heavily supported and popular opinion or theory.

"My opinion is fact, anyone who disagrees has an ulterior motive for doing so."

I don't need to have spent even one moment looking into LoL or Overwatch to understand this topic, because it's waged ad nauseum in every game that ever existed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

No, it's fact.

When you are having fun at the expense of literally everyone else in the game, and you are the only person that doesn't see that's toxic to the game...that's not your OPINION. That's your DELUSION.


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 10, 2017)

Basically what Law said.  Biggest pet peeve of mine really doesn't matter the subject. Think I have said my peace on the subject so yeah.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Next you're gonna say people who say people who find children attractive are for a fact gross human beings are wrong, because SQUAWK SQUAWK OPINIONS BRO


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 10, 2017)

W said:


> No, it's fact.
> 
> When you are having fun at the expense of literally everyone else in the game, and you are the only person that doesn't see that's toxic to the game...that's not your OPINION. That's your DELUSION.


Lets just say I feel this is where the term bandwagons come into play.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

I give up


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 10, 2017)

There is nothing wrong with agreeing to disagreeing.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 10, 2017)

W said:


> Next you're gonna say people who say people who find children attractive are for a fact gross human beings are wrong, because SQUAWK SQUAWK OPINIONS BRO


That is an opinion. It's only a fact if you hold ethics protecting children to be true which is ultimately aubjective to the human experience. Obviously most people (myself included) feel bery strongly in favor of said opinion due to our ethics and reasons for believing said ethics but what is a "distguistinf human" in the face of objective reality"?
Gravity is a fact. Record sales are a fact. Granted idk what you guys are talking about, but the example while extreme to humans is wrong.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

But the point is game balance is about appeasing the genera playerbase, at the expense of alienating a few others.

If the majority of players think the game is more balanced now...it is. That's how BALANCE works. Because the thing that CANT be objective and thus there not being any way to measure matter-of-factly is quantifying how fair or well-designed the mechanics of the game are.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> That is an opinion. It's only a fact if you hold ethics protecting children to be true which is ultimately aubjective to the human experience. Obviously most people (myself included) feel bery strongly in favor of said opinion due to our ethics and reasons for believing said ethics but what is a "distguistinf human" in the face of objective reality"?
> Gravity is a fact. Record sales are a fact. Granted idk what you guys are talking about, but the example while extreme to humans is wrong.



Look at this traditionalist over here! 

What next? You gonna chastise me for using the word 'literally' instead of 'figuratively'? Get with the times, old man.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 10, 2017)

W said:


> But the point is game balance is about appeasing the genera playerbase, at the expense of alienating a few others.
> 
> If the majority of players think the game is more balanced now...it is. That's how BALANCE works. Because the thing that CANT be objective and thus there not being any way to measure matter-of-factly is quantifying how fair or well-designed the mechanics of the game are.


I disagree. There are obexjtice statistics that can be taken in games to quantify this. Players say means jack all, it's collective experience that matters which is more based on actual playing of the game rather than solely someone's opinion mattering. If the shit is objectively balanced but majority of people saying it isn't just suck ass, then their opinion has no bearing on reality


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 10, 2017)

W said:


> Look at this traditionalist over here!
> 
> What next? You gonna chastise me for using the word 'literally' instead of 'figuratively'? Get with the times, old man.


Most people believe and "experience" god, therefore he is real


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

I think there can be objective truths in terms of game design/balancing. I would agree with Manny that Mercy's old ultimate was overbearing and game-warping, and that's also the reason the developers gave for changing it. I kinda chuckle any time someone says "I don't need to know anything about what you're talking about to assert my opinion!" because just like you can look at certain mafia roles and argue that they're undeniably OP, Mercy's kit was undeniably OP and the people responsible for it agree.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> I disagree. There are obexjtice statistics that can be taken in games to quantify this. Players say means jack all, it's collective experience that matters which is more based on actual playing of the game rather than solely someone's opinion mattering. If the shit is objectively balanced but majority of people saying it isn't just suck ass, then their opinion has no bearing on reality



Do tell what statistics are those. 

Because almost every statistic can be picked apart, or propped up to look good in a vacuum.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Most people believe and "experience" god, therefore he is real



Well, yeah. Duh.

Hello Dr. White. You're welcome for your birthday. And your life. 

I take no responsibility for this world though. Blame Lucifer.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 10, 2017)

W said:


> Do tell what statistics are those.
> 
> Because almost every statistic can be picked apart, or propped up to look good in a vacuum.


You run x amount of matches both by cpu and by experienced players. If relative skill has no bearing it is not balanced, if the skill can be a legitimate factor than ot's balanced. Very similar to yugioh decks.

Not to mention actual coding of the game can sometimes easily tell you if something is broken or not


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 10, 2017)

W said:


> Well, yeah. Duh.
> 
> Hello Dr. White. You're welcome for your birthday. And your life.
> 
> I take no responsibility for this world though. Blame Lucifer.


But Lucifer is God


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

We literally have this discussion every week.

Sometimes when people are passionate about something, they assert their stronger opinions as fact. Sometimes the line between subjective and objective (or facts and opinions) isn't clear. That's never changing no matter how much anyone complains about it.

If you disagree that Mercy was OP, then talk about that rather than picking apart Manny's wording. The fact stands that nearly everyone who is informed on the matter at least understands why she was changed.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> You run x amount of matches both by cpu and by experienced players. If relative skill has no bearing it is not balanced, if the skill can be a legitimate factor than ot's balanced. Very similar to yugioh decks.
> 
> Not to mention actual coding of the game can sometimes easily tell you if something is broken or not



Er? Using AI simulation is worlds apart in something like a class-based shooter or MOBA versus a card game...


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> You run x amount of matches both by cpu and by experienced players. If relative skill has no bearing it is not balanced, if the skill can be a legitimate factor than ot's balanced. Very similar to yugioh decks.
> 
> Not to mention actual coding of the game can sometimes easily tell you if something is broken or not



This is totally out of touch with how PvP games work, lol.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 10, 2017)

W said:


> No, it's fact.
> 
> When you are having fun at the expense of literally everyone else in the game, and you are the only person that doesn't see that's toxic to the game...that's not your OPINION. That's your DELUSION.





W said:


> Next you're gonna say people who say people who find children attractive are for a fact gross human beings are wrong, because SQUAWK SQUAWK OPINIONS BRO



I hope you feel as stupid as this makes you look, lol

You must be too used to arguing with 12 year olds who don't know how to recognize a strawman when they see one. Maybe your OW games earlier have hurt you more than you thought.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> But Lucifer is God



*[the plot THICCens]*


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

Law said:


> I hope you feel as stupid as this makes you look, lol
> 
> You must be too used to arguing with 12 year olds who don't know how to recognize a strawman when they see one. Maybe your OW games earlier have hurt you more than you thought.



Law, you're really not part of this lol. You would definitely need to play Overwatch to understand what we're talking about.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Law said:


> I hope you feel as stupid as this makes you look, lol
> 
> You must be too used to arguing with 12 year olds who don't know how to recognize a strawman when they see one. Maybe your OW games earlier have hurt you more than you thought.



Are you purposefully being ironic?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Good news everyone! If you reject _reality, _you're never wrong!

Schizophrenics everywhere rejoice!


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

And again, the splitting hairs regarding fact vs opinion is boring, off topic, played out and tired. Mercy's old ult was so bad that everyone who made it got together and gave her a new one, and most everyone outside of dedicated Mercy players rejoiced. If you don't think Mercy's ult should have been changed, the burden of proof is on you. Whether Mercy's old ult actually needed to go or not is fact or opinion doesn't matter. It's either fact or near-unanimous opinion among everyone who matters.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Also do try to remember your arguments the next time you lambast people for voting Trump, you filthy hypocrite.

Arigatou.


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 10, 2017)

I don't care what people think about game balance of overwatch. Like I said we can agree to disagree. I am also not that opposite about anything we are discussing really. I just mentioned that one of my pet peeves is people calling opnions facts. I aint going to try to change there minds about it but I will privately shake my head at it.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 10, 2017)

W said:


> Er? Using AI simulation is worlds apart in something like a class-based shooter or MOBA versus a card game...


AI vs players means nothing when you are talking about mechanics...players are more skilled than ai but the whole point of something being balanced or not is taking into account skill vs simple reality of subject x's power. If two ai of the same level can't get relatively close matches because one is playing with a broken character, the carryover is going to exist between human players as well. Pbviously the gap can be closed a bit by our intelligence/experience but the mechanic itself is "broken" because it simply existing and having x effect is the source of power rather than any skill or strategy.

It's really not all that different than a strategy card game like yugioh. Give the best player in the world a meta deck from 2005 and a newbie player one of the best decks from this format a deck and the older player is getting raped. Same can be said about certain low tier new decks vs the top tier decks of this format


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

Law said:


> I don't need to have spent even one moment looking into LoL or Overwatch to understand this topic, because it's waged ad nauseum in every game that ever existed.



The mess is Law saying you look stupid after he posted this wsdddj


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

Dr. White AI simulations are literally useless for PvP games, like you are really making a moot point lol


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 10, 2017)

Shizune said:


> And again, the splitting hairs regarding fact vs opinion is boring, off topic, played out and tired. Mercy's old ult was so bad that everyone who made it got together and gave her a new one, and most everyone outside of dedicated Mercy players rejoiced. If you don't think Mercy's ult should have been changed, the burden of proof is on you. Whether Mercy's old ult actually needed to go or not is fact or opinion doesn't matter. It's either fact or near-unanimous opinion among everyone who matters.


Nitty I am not talking about that specific subject. I am disagreeing with laws supporting logic he used to try and prove his point not the LoL exclusive conclusion. I already admitted ignorance on that.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

Also considering we're adults I'd think we wouldn't use the word "rape" so nonchalantly but that's just me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> AI vs players means nothing when you are talking about mechanics...players are more skilled than ai but the whole point of something being balanced or not is taking into account skill vs simple reality of subject x's power. If two ai of the same level can't get relatively close matches because one is playing with a broken character, the carryover is going to exist between human players as well. Pbviously the gap can be closed a bit by our intelligence/experience but the mechanic itself is "broken" because it simply existing and having x effect is the source of power rather than any skill or strategy.
> 
> It's really not all that different than a strategy card game like yugioh. Give the best player in the world a meta deck from 2005 and a newbie player one of the best decks from this format a deck and the older player is getting raped. Same can be said about certain low tier new decks vs the top tier decks of this format



But AI is not on the level of technology where they can properly replicate human behavior and emulate our decision-making. It's purely logical. 

The logical choice for an AI Mercy is going to be attempting to maximize healing as much of its teammates as they can. Whereas a human Mercy can 'read' the situation, realize that healing them is gonna be worthless and they're all gonna die, and wisely hide around a corner, wait for them all to die, and resurrect them.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Nitty I am not talking about that specific subject. I am disagreeing with laws supporting logic he used to try and prove his point not the LoL exclusive conclusion. I already admitted ignorance on that.



Well all I know is this got extremely derailed off Overwatch and into our weekly argument about facts vs opinions because someone got triggered over someone asserting their opinion as fact, which everyone does all day every day because language is fluid and non-literal so I just don't understand why this keeps coming up

If I say "Mercy was factually unbearable to play against" obviously I'm aware other people will disagree with me and there's no way for me to tangibly prove my point, so reminding me of that is pointless and does nothing to actually demonstrate that I was wrong

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 10, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Dr. White AI simulations are literally useless for PvP games, like you are really making a moot point lol


No they are not lmao. Take EOS online... there is a top class: the sorcerors. This is a fact based on available armor, max crit, max attack, max defense, etc. regardless if you sim the shit or have players of similar skills run the classes it is a fact they are the strongest. The only way to change this is to actually make in game changes. This isn't to say sorcs always win because skill is still a thing, but it's less of a thing when both players are skilled and if both play as optimal as possible the sorc is going to win. Aka the balance tips in sorcs favor


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Well all I know is this got extremely derailed off Overwatch and into our weekly argument about facts vs opinions because someone got triggered over someone asserting their opinion as fact, which everyone does all day every day because language is fluid and non-literal so I just don't understand why this keeps coming up
> 
> If I say "Mercy was factually unbearable to play against" obviously I'm aware other people will disagree with me and there's no way for me to tangibly prove my point, so reminding me of that is pointless and does nothing to actually demonstrate that I was wrong



Have an agree.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2017)

And considering that game balancing has become an industry and science of its own, I think if some of the world's finest developers remove an ability and there's no community backlash, the developers were probably right that the ability had to go

So you're right it's not factual the ability needed to go like 2+2=4 is factual, and you can disagree, but I don't understand why you would make such a big stink that you _can _disagree and I _can _be wrong if you then shut up and don't actually demonstrate as much


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 10, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Well all I know is this got extremely derailed off Overwatch and into our weekly argument about facts vs opinions because someone got triggered over someone asserting their opinion as fact, which everyone does all day every day because language is fluid and non-literal so I just don't understand why this keeps coming up
> 
> If I say "Mercy was factually unbearable to play against" obviously I'm aware other people will disagree with me and there's no way for me to tangibly prove my point, so reminding me of that is pointless and does nothing to actually demonstrate that I was wrong


Ok but that isn't what WAD said. He tried to use a subjective point to prove his argument of objective fact which was wrong. 

Also you can't be mad general and then people get specific try to back out of it. Said person should be specific about their points in the first place or face criticism for exactly what they said, that's the whole point of debate


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

I mean 

Mercy was OP

if u disagree ur wrong 

im not changing that stance 

it just is


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

But it's ok because they somehow made her even more OP for a short bit


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

DELETE MERCY 

The good sister Ana Amari is all you need in the way of heals.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 11, 2017)

W said:


> I mean
> 
> Mercy was OP
> 
> ...


I don't follow that game, i'm arguing the basis of logic to bolster your claim ​


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

Again I don't know what you're going on about Dr. White, Manny's point was clear and I understood it clearly, and the people responsible for creating and eventually removing Mercy's ult agree so I don't really see the argument

It seems like people just want to loudly state their right to their own opinion without actually substantiating it, which is always annoying because yes, you are allowed to have your own opinion no matter how many people disagree, congratulations you're now part of Trump's voter base


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

The basis of my logic is a game going from a 6v6 to a 4v1 but then immediately to a 4v6 is straight up bullshit and unhealthy. And requires 0 mechanical ability or skill in order to do so? Nah. Miss me with that shit.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> I don't follow that game, i'm arguing the basis of logic to bolster your claim ​



Ok putting an end to this once and for all

The devs and community at large though Mercy's ult (and consequentially Mercy as a pick) was OP so they reworked it and received a mostly positive response from their players

If you don't care about any of that fine, the issue is long settled and everyone is indeed entitled to their own opinion, but you should be realistic about where you stand on the matter

Opinions, particularly popularly held ones, are commonly expressed as fact. That's just how humans always have and always will speak

Now I'm not talking about this opinions vs facts thing anymore lol


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

Also just want to clarify that unlike in modern League the same devs who created Mercy were around to rework her, so it's not like a change in approach or paradigm was responsible for her rework


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

Let me go ahead and make a mafia game. I'll have a town role with a one-shot that can literally revive every dead town member.

But hey, when that happens, and you call that role OP but the reviver says it's not...it's just a clash of opinions, right?


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

Gravity is just a theory


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 11, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Again I don't know what you're going on about Dr. White, Manny's point was clear and I understood it clearly, and the people responsible for creating and eventually removing Mercy's ult agree so I don't really see the argument
> 
> It seems like people just want to loudly state their right to their own opinion without actually substantiating it, which is always annoying because yes, you are allowed to have your own opinion no matter how many people disagree, congratulations you're now part of Trump's voter base


This is completely irrelevant to my point or my discussion with WAD and is the same point I was making sis.

Basicaly WAD being right in his conclusion does not mean the logic he tried to use to prove his point was. My problem was with the latter. Which is why i never made a claim on LoL and straight up admitted ignorance on the case


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> This is completely irrelevant to my point or my discussion with WAD and is the same point I was making sis.
> 
> Basicaly WAD being right in his conclusion does not mean the logic he tried to use to prove his point was. My problem was with the latter. Which is why i never made a claim on LoL and straight up admitted ignorance on the case



Thank you. All I needed to hear.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

Now let's talk about the actual inconsistency in reworking Mercy and not Reinhardt, who is to tanks what Mercy was to healers


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 11, 2017)

W said:


> Let me go ahead and make a mafia game. I'll have a town role with a one-shot that can literally revive every dead town member.
> 
> But hey, when that happens, and you call that role OP but the reviver says it's not...it's just a clash of opinions, right?


That is objectively wrong and bolsters my earlier points


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 11, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Gravity is just a theory


If you aren't being facetious with this and don't know the difference between a scientific theory and layman usage of the word theory we can't be sis's anymore and I will be sad


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> That is objectively wrong and bolsters my earlier points



It IS objectively wrong, and your agreement with this analogy which is an almost perfect parallel to what Mercy was to the game bolsters MY original point.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

_I ain't fuckin with you sis, we ain't with the i*c*st
Yes I am the queen, I'm still trying to find the princess_​


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

Why the fuck did i*c*st get starred out?


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 11, 2017)

W said:


> It IS objectively wrong, and your agreement with this analogy which is an almost perfect parallel to what Mercy was to the game bolsters MY original point.


But not your logic hsed to try and prove it. Answer one question, go ahead and wuote my first reply to you on this topic. What was it about? LoL or nah


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st i*c*st


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

wtf


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

@Reznor so I heard y'all censoring Nicki Minaj lyrics now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Why the fuck did i*c*st get starred out?



Mbxx shenanigans. Can't be changed. DemonDragonJ is very displeased.



Dr. White said:


> But not your logic hsed to try and prove it. Answer one question, go ahead and wuote my first reply to you on this topic. What was it about? LoL or nah



i dont remember and i dont care enough to dig through the back pages 

anyways this isnt a formal debate, i dont have to structure my posts and arguments a certain way

i know im right, and im gonna assert it in whatever manner i see fit

thats dem apples


----------



## Magic (Oct 11, 2017)

What's the argument? 

Isn't it clear as day Mercy is OP.


W said:


> Let me go ahead and make a mafia game. I'll have a town role with a one-shot that can literally revive every dead town member.
> 
> But hey, when that happens, and you call that role OP but the reviver says it's not...it's just a clash of opinions, right?


FAv 7 where nothing could die before the reboot.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

RemChu said:


> What's the argument?
> 
> Isn't it clear as day Mercy is OP.



it be


----------



## Reznor (Oct 11, 2017)

MBxx censored it, so it's out of my hands and not really a battle worth fighting.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 11, 2017)

Y'all are a mess and that's a fact.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 11, 2017)

Hot mess


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm just hot


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm just mess

Minus the 'ss'


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

Manny pls come back to League you are missed. I mean obviously you'll be back, but I need it to be sooner rather than late.r

Get back in touch with the Manny that always chased diamond


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Manny pls come back to League you are missed. I mean obviously you'll be back, but I need it to be sooner rather than late.r
> 
> Get back in touch with the Manny that always chased diamond



I was consistently low Diamond before I started to loathe the game and let myself decay/rot into Plat/Gold.

Still hate the game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

I mean, I'm gonna be realistic and say maybe there's a possibility I will one day play again. But only in a full premade.

Literally never with randoms again, in any game.

I. Fucking. DESPISE randoms. No one will match my hatred for randoms on anything. Not Palestinians for Israelis. Not American cops for blacks. Not Mike Pence for gays. NOTHING can match that sheer negative energy.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>



fuck off white wolf1369


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 11, 2017)

W said:


> fuck off white wolf1369


It's 8661 excuse you.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It's 8661 excuse you.



is that how many optimistic ratings ur at now?


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 11, 2017)

W said:


> is that how many optimistic ratings ur at now?


No lul, play on my discord number 

Optimistics nearing 4k


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

No shade to Santi but I can't really understand why you're okay playing with Santi but not randoms.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 11, 2017)

The extent of my  Overwatch knowledge;

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> No lul, play on my discord number
> 
> Optimistics nearing 4k



I actually knew that. 

You can do it. 



Shizune said:


> No shade to Santi but I can't really understand why you're okay playing with Santi but not randoms.



Because playing with Santi is HILARIOUS. Even when he is the singular reason we lose I find it hilarious and memorable like that 1/17 Darius game.

And unlike randoms, I can call him out on being bad and he won't be audacious enough to talk back to me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

anyways im on the cusp of death so...


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 11, 2017)

W said:


> anyways im on the cusp of death so...


----------



## Viole (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## SinRaven (Oct 11, 2017)

W said:


> I mean, I'm gonna be realistic and say maybe there's a possibility I will one day play again. But only in a full premade.
> 
> Literally never with randoms again, in any game.
> 
> I. Fucking. DESPISE randoms. No one will match my hatred for randoms on anything. Not Palestinians for Israelis. Not American cops for blacks. Not Mike Pence for gays. NOTHING can match that sheer negative energy.


Come to EUW, play with me and carry me.


----------



## Legend (Oct 11, 2017)

Sin suuuuuuuucks


----------



## Nello (Oct 11, 2017)

Idk if there will ever be objective facts when it comes to things like OW balancing but if it's agreed by virtually anyone with a clue that Mercy  was OP then that's pretty much fact innit 

Idk if that's the case though because I haven't played OW in a while and idk what kind of research WAD did (probably none)


Law said:


> I don't need to have spent even one moment looking into LoL or Overwatch to understand this topic, because it's waged ad nauseum in every game that ever existed.


This sounds like a dangerous assumption 


W said:


> Good news everyone! If you reject _reality, _you're never wrong!
> 
> Schizophrenics everywhere rejoice!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 11, 2017)

W said:


> But the point is game balance is about appeasing the genera playerbase, at the expense of alienating a few others.
> 
> If the majority of players think the game is more balanced now...it is. That's how BALANCE works. Because the thing that CANT be objective and thus there not being any way to measure matter-of-factly is quantifying how fair or well-designed the mechanics of the game are.



The majority can be pretty stupid.

Especially a majority composed of hardcore gamers.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 11, 2017)

I have no idea what happened here but dr. White fought an epic battle arguing with two ppl at once.


----------



## Nello (Oct 11, 2017)

If I had any windows movie maker skills I would make an epic amv of Dr. White soloing WAD and Nitty, with Linkin Park music

I think I would make Dr White Itachi

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 11, 2017)

I mean, this whole discussion reminds me of Gunz (aka The Duel).

It was this 3rd person shooter MMO where your character could make moves similar to an action movie.

Some day some Koreans started finding bugs that allowed them to cancel animations. And make multiple moves at once, usually with melee weapons (like slash with a swird and shoot the gun at the same time).

But the game maker never patched the bugs. So those bugs developed into a meta that made the game a lot richer (in what became called Korean Style, or KS).

So far, so good. Problem is when this KS became so standard basically 90% of players thought no other playstyle was legit.

And God bless you if you killed someone with something other than KS. I was kicked from servers regularly for doing it.

Worst offenders would be the Dagger Style, which was basically KS with a dagger instead of a sword, and employing a different set of bugs, and European Style, which was the game with no glitches whatsoever, and reliance on automatic (spray) guns and strategy/ambush tactics.

I liked to play with a mix of ES and KS, and people hated me for it. I was called a noob by everyone, usually when I won matches against people who refused to use automatic guns or grenades out of principle. I would attack them with basic KS moves, lure them into spamming their memorized, coreographed moves, then gain distance and spam my rifle. Then they would yell "kick the sprayer!"

So yeah, the majority in this game was pretty fucking stupid.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

Yeahhhhh...this is not some heroic story of 



Just being contrarian and, well, straight up wrong.


----------



## Nello (Oct 11, 2017)

It's not about justice, kid 

*drops cigarette on the ground and stomps it with the heel of my boot*

It's about the _memes _


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

Nello said:


> It's not about justice, kid
> 
> *drops cigarette on the ground and stomps it with the heel of my boot*
> 
> It's about the _memes _



Every adventure is a love story.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 11, 2017)

If you want to be Sasuke I can definitely make this a love story


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 11, 2017)

W said:


> Yeahhhhh...this is not some heroic story of
> 
> 
> 
> Just being contrarian and, well, straight up wrong.



Ningen even if their playstyle is objectively better than mine (it probably was), if you can't use it to win a 1v1 match against me, you have no right to call me a noob. Because either you are wrong about your meta theory, or you are worse than me at the game.

Meta means jack shit if you can't show it with hard, empirical data.

And hardcore players have the tendency to ignore those in favor of whatever their echo chamber agrees with.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 11, 2017)

And I'm a firm believer of the Sirlin theory of competitive gaming: the loser never has the right to call the winner bad, as long as both sides are not breaking any rules. The loser must either git gud, or change their meta. My playstyle was probably inferior, but viable, especially as an alternative against players who thought they could win by just memorizing a bunch of keyboard sequences and spamming them mindlessly.


----------



## Nello (Oct 11, 2017)

Anyone here ever played chivalry medieval warfare?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

I wasn't talking about your story


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 11, 2017)

W said:


> I wasn't talking about your story



Ok, sorry.


----------



## Nello (Oct 11, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> And I'm a firm believer of the Sirlin theory of competitive gaming: the loser never has the right to call the winner bad, as long as both sides are not breaking any rules. The loser must either git gud, or change their meta. My playstyle was probably inferior, but viable, especially as an alternative against players who thought they could win by just memorizing a bunch of keyboard sequences and spamming them mindlessly.


In Chivalry there's this attack move that was covered in the tutorial of the game and is pretty easy to pull off but there's no real counterplay so somehow pretty much everyone agreed to not use it. If you do use it, other people will use it against you and suddenly it's not so fun anymore.

There's another move that's quite hard to pull off that looks hella stupid and probably wasn't intended by the developers but it's possible to counter it so


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 11, 2017)

Nello said:


> In Chivalry there's this attack move that was covered in the tutorial of the game and is pretty easy to pull off but there's no real counterplay so somehow pretty much everyone agreed to not use it. If you do use it, other people will use it against you and suddenly it's not so fun anymore.
> 
> There's another move that's quite hard to pull off that looks hella stupid and probably wasn't intended by the developers but it's possible to counter it so



The theory I mentioned says if I game is designed in a way that playing to win breaks it, then the game is a degenerate one, and people should stop playing it.

I mean, it's not a gospel, you have the right to change the rules to maximise your fun, but yelling at random people in the internet because they are kicking your ass is childish.

In my case, I was prioritizing my fun. There was an amazing sense of joy from leaving a grenade behind a wall, calculating the opponent's path so it would explode at the right time, putting myself at the right position and spamming my machine gun right after the grenade exploded. Then watching the tears flow.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 11, 2017)

Of course, I say it was inferior because there were good KS players. Those who knew more than just 2-3 bugs and know how to deal damage much faster than me and moved so efficiently I could hardly aim at them.

I would still win from time to time, and it was a fun challenge. Required all the strategy I could muster.

Sometimes I would enter a 1v1 room and challenge a pro KS player, lose against them multiple times, then win a single time and get kicked from the server. Fun times.


----------



## Nello (Oct 11, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The theory I mentioned says if I game is designed in a way that playing to win breaks it, then the game is a degenerate one, and people should stop playing it.
> 
> I mean, it's not a gospel, you have the right to change the rules to maximise your fun, but yelling at random people in the internet because they are kicking your ass is childish.
> 
> In my case, I was prioritizing my fun. There was an amazing sense of joy from leaving a grenade behind a wall, calculating the opponent's path so it would explode at the right time, putting myself at the right position and spamming my machine gun right after the grenade exploded. Then watching the tears flow.


Sounds good to me


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 11, 2017)

Well come on Teletubby, teleport us to Mars!


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 11, 2017)

W said:


> Let me go ahead and make a mafia game. I'll have a town role with a one-shot that can literally revive every dead town member.



That's not OP though. 
Law of mafia dictates that there is a 99% chance that guy ends up getting lynched day 1.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

Well I agree that League is degenerate


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That's not OP though.
> Law of mafia dictates that there is a 99% chance that guy ends up getting lynched day 1.



This was mte, I've made like four roles with abilities that activated late into the game, all of them died before they could use their abilities


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That's not OP though.
> Law of mafia dictates that there is a 99% chance that guy ends up getting lynched day 1.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 11, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Well I agree that League is degenerate



Nah if League is a popular e-sport like it is it's probably not.

Degenerate is what it would be if a single champion was so much better than the rest the players had to agree never to play with it or the game would break instantly.

Granted there is the banning system but even then they don't always ban the same champs, do they?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 11, 2017)

Ok so how the fuck do I play with Draven?

I always stand at the place the axe is going to fall but it never works.

I'm supposed to have no cooldown after I pick it right


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

Draven is the last champion you should be playing when you're new, lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ok so how the fuck do I play with Draven?
> 
> I always stand at the place the axe is going to fall but it never works.
> 
> I'm supposed to have no cooldown after I pick it right



Hehehe. There's something amusing about you, who is so adamantly against toxicity, playing Draven, whom is basically the avatar of one of League's most notoriously infamous toxic players (Tyler1).

I don't play Draven, but I believe it's his W ability that gets a cooldown reset if you catch the axe. The movement speed/attack speed steroid, I believe.

I think the general pattern is the axe will always fall in the direction of where you last moved/clicked your cursor before you auto attacked. If you are rushing forward, the axes should fall forward. If you moved back a step and then auto attacked, the axe should fall back a bit.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2017)

Did it turn back into 2012 in here with all this LOL talk!?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

The dude is a cult of personality. He's actually gonna be unbanned from League because apparently he's reformed. But look no further if you want to see probably the best Draven player around.

Edit: skip to about ~2:15 for the actual highlight reel


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

Tyler1 is ridiculously overrated because he's a one trick. Would instead recommend watching someone more useful. In general one tricks aren't really worthwhile to learn from, i.e. there's a Zyra mid one trick in challenger but he tends to whiff skillshots and die more often than better rounded challengers.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

Also wish I never had to read his name again, Tyler1 is the definition of overexposed.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Tyler1 is ridiculously overrated because he's a one trick. Would instead recommend watching someone more useful. In general one tricks aren't really worthwhile to learn from, i.e. there's a Zyra mid one trick in challenger but he tends to whiff skillshots and die more often than better rounded challengers.



Yes...Tyler1 IS a one trick...a one trick...Draven...

DDL is asking how to play Draven...


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

Well you shouldn't even touch Draven before you hit diamond anyways, so


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 11, 2017)

Not Draven. Draaaaven!


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

bored in a dumbass class so I'm gonna do the top 3 best noob champs for each role

Top: Garen, Maokai, Malphite
Jungle: Amumu, Vi, Warwick
Mid: Annie, Morgana, Lux
ADC: Miss Fortune, Tristana, Corki
Support: Morgana, Braum, Malzahar

Flawless list tbh


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 11, 2017)

W said:


> toxic players (Tyler1).



Aww I like seeing him scream like an autistic goat sometimes on youtubes


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 11, 2017)

W said:


> Hehehe. There's something amusing about you, who is so adamantly against toxicity, playing Draven, whom is basically the avatar of one of League's most notoriously infamous toxic players (Tyler1).
> 
> I don't play Draven, but I believe it's his W ability that gets a cooldown reset if you catch the axe. The movement speed/attack speed steroid, I believe.
> 
> I think the general pattern is the axe will always fall in the direction of where you last moved/clicked your cursor before you auto attacked. If you are rushing forward, the axes should fall forward. If you moved back a step and then auto attacked, the axe should fall back a bit.



So you throw the Q to get a refund on the W? Thats complicated.

So I played a few games and was about to uninstall this due to how much I sucked until I went with Dr. Mundo and was the mvp.

I basically went 1v2 on top, stayed below a tower killing minions, and refused to die.

(Though I guess my opponents were terrible ofc)

Also after that whole gamefaqs contest thing I have a natural curiosity about Draven.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

Top is fine.

Jungle I would maybe put Rammus or Yi over Vi.

Mid is fine. Would maybe put Ahri over Morg as she's more meta and more forgiving to play.

ADC I would 100% put Ashe in there.

Support I would 100% put Soraka in there over Malzahar. And probably Sona over Braum.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Aww I like seeing him scream like an autistic goat sometimes on youtubes



I can't lie, I used to hate how he was the hero of toxic shitlords everywhere...but after a few streams I had to say he was entertaining. 

And apparently, though I've not seen him stream in some time he's apparently reformed. And I do like me a redemption story.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Shiny (Oct 11, 2017)

The sharknado talk was better


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 11, 2017)

Shizune said:


> bored in a dumbass class so I'm gonna do the top 3 best noob champs for each role
> 
> Top: Garen, Maokai, Malphite
> Jungle: Amumu, Vi, Warwick
> ...



Oh I remember playing a lot Warwick, Tristana and Garen. I agree they are all easy.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

In what universe is Ahri a noob friendly champ


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

Also Rammus's early clear is way too weak imo, noob friendly junglers need to have healthy clears


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

Also Ashe isn't noob friendly imo


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 11, 2017)

W said:


> I can't lie, I used to hate how he was the hero of toxic shitlords everywhere...but after a few streams I had to say he was entertaining.
> 
> And apparently, though I've not seen him stream in some time he's apparently reformed. And I do like me a redemption story.


I'm pretty whatever on twitch but I'll check out some clips from him or from Ice_Poseidon every now an then

most of the times it's whatever but tbh they can be entertaining and good fun

Plus I legit think they sometimes play the 'autist' card intentionally for $$$ and aren't... that whack.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 11, 2017)

Tbh Cassie should be in the noob adc category ayo


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

I feel like people became aware "retarded" was uncomfortable to say so they switched to "autist," but that's just as bad

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 11, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Also Ashe isn't noob friendly imo


Not as much as compared to old Ashe but definitely still the most noob friendly ADC


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 11, 2017)

Shizune said:


> I feel like people became aware "retarded" was uncomfortable to say so they switched to "autist," but that's just as bad


Neither is bad imo

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Neither is bad imo



Well it's not really your place to say, so.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Not as much as compared to old Ashe but definitely still the most noob friendly ADC



Tristana is far and away the noob friendliest ADC.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

Shizune said:


> In what universe is Ahri a noob friendly champ



In the one where she's the best all-around pick due to her versatility.



Shizune said:


> Also Rammus's early clear is way too weak imo, noob friendly junglers need to have healthy clears



You can do buff->wolves->buff and be fine and just spam gank like a maniac. He's simple mechanically and will always fit a team comp cause he's a tank. Don't have to Q+flash like Vi or find yourself in the middle of the enemy team by accident if you use Assault and Battery incorrectly. 



Shizune said:


> Also Ashe isn't noob friendly imo



Ashe is literally the tutorial champion and teaches people how to kite as ranges lol


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 11, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Tristana is far and away the noob friendliest ADC.


Yeah in the universe where Ashe doesn't exist


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 11, 2017)

Besides, it's harder for noobs to farm with Trist. They're guaranteed to fuck up the waves early game imo due to her e passive

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 11, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Well it's not really your place to say, so.


I don't think anyone should have any say in what words should be allowed to use and what not, tbh.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Besides, it's harder for noobs to farm with Trist. They're guaranteed to fuck up the waves early game imo due to her e passive



Have an agree.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

Ahri is way too hard to play and does way too little damage to be noob friendly. She's one of the harder mid laners.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 11, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Ahri is way too hard to play and does way too little damage to be noob friendly. She's one of the harder mid laners.


Eh, I don't think she's too hard but I also don't think she's too easy. Middle ground imo.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

But your recommendation in her place is Morgana...

A champion that does so little damage now she's been relegated to support, has no mobility, falls off late game, and is wholly dependent on landing a skillshot...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

UGH you know what I hate? Instagram philosophers.

You're not wise. You're not deep. You're not profound. People are looking at your profile because you LOOK good. Keep your captions limited to 50 characters or less. Thaaaaanks.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 11, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiny (Oct 11, 2017)

Instagram cosplayers that you just recognize the character ONLY because of the clothes are worse...bitch people are just liking because of your boobs :


----------



## Nello (Oct 11, 2017)

Whatchu been readin on instagram


----------



## Nello (Oct 11, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Instagram cosplayers that you just recognize the character ONLY because of the clothes are worse...bitch people are just liking because of your boobs :


I finished Feng Shen Ji

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 11, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Instagram cosplayers that you just recognize the character ONLY because of the clothes are worse...bitch people are just liking because of your boobs :


You know what tilts me cosplayers on insta and in porn that take their clothes off like bitch you can be 15/10 but the point is to B E I N C H A R A C T E R.  If all you got is some shitty wig and generic ass underwear the fuck are you cosplaying just make real porn like normal fuckers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Oct 11, 2017)

Nello said:


> I finished Feng Shen Ji


Did you like?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 11, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Did you like?


It was sugoi  
Some of the characters were really good, including the MC. So many stories have boring MCs but Ah Gou is amazing. Some of the plot was meh tbh so I just kinda skimmed the parts I didn't like that much  I loke how Tian never got defeated though. Not even close. He's a real gangster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Oct 11, 2017)

I need people to stop coming into my store either with the goddamn flu, or literally reeking of booze at 9am.

Get your shit in order.


----------



## Shiny (Oct 11, 2017)

Nello said:


> It was sugoi
> Some of the characters were really good, including the MC. So many stories have boring MCs but Ah Gou is amazing. Some of the plot was meh tbh so I just kinda skimmed the parts I didn't like that much  I loke how Tian never got defeated though. Not even close. He's a real gangster




what did you skip for example? imo the weakest arc was that island or something i forgot the name

ah gou is really intelligent, and tian is


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

Law said:


> I need people to stop coming into my store either with the goddamn flu, or literally reeking of booze at 9am.
> 
> Get your shit in order.



legit don't get how people can wake up and get sauced first thing in the morning


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

W said:


> But your recommendation in her place is Morgana...
> 
> A champion that does so little damage now she's been relegated to support, has no mobility, falls off late game, and is wholly dependent on landing a skillshot...



Morg, like Vi, is on both lists because of her ult. Morg's W damage still scales up well, and level 6 all ins using R into Q and ignite are one of the easiest and most reliable ways for new players to get kills.

I forgot about Sona. I would replace Malzahar with Sona. I dunno if Soraka is really noob friendly anymore. She's super easy to kill if she misses a skillshot.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

W said:


> legit don't get how people can wake up and get sauced first thing in the morning



I mean don't you do that with weed


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

Also Morg Q is waaay easier to hit than Ahri's skillshots.


----------



## Nello (Oct 11, 2017)

Also rip Bai Long


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

Shizune said:


> I mean don't you do that with weed



I haven't smoked in months but marijuana doesn't affect your motor functions 10% as badly as alcohol.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

I want to play the new Eve so badly but I _hate _playing freshly released champs because, y'know, it's such a "everyone else" tea


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

W said:


> I haven't smoked in months but marijuana doesn't affect your motor functions 10% as badly as alcohol.



How's that been? I quit buying for myself but my friend still smokes me out every day so quitting didn't exactly happen for me lol


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

Ohhh _that's _why you can't put up with League anymore


----------



## Nello (Oct 11, 2017)

Law said:


> I need people to stop coming into my store either with the goddamn flu, or literally reeking of booze at 9am.
> 
> Get your shit in order.


Alcoholics?
What kind of store you got?


Shiny said:


> what did you skip for example? imo the weakest arc was that island or something i forgot the name
> 
> ah gou is really intelligent, and tian is


Phantom Island? Yeah that one was just weird. Suddenly we all need to go and fight against this weird purple jellymonster. I didn't skip it, I just went through the pages really fast.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

Shizune said:


> I want to play the new Eve so badly but I _hate _playing freshly released champs because, y'know, it's such a "everyone else" tea



Been watching some gameplay at work and I think I underestimated her. 

Her damage after 6 is fucking nuts now


----------



## Nello (Oct 11, 2017)

Oh also @Shiny that cannon


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

W said:


> Been watching some gameplay at work and I think I underestimated her.
> 
> Her damage after 6 is fucking nuts now



Yeah I was whining so hard that she was underpowered until Gayshadow did the math and it turned out her ult has like 600-800 base damage at level 6 if you account for the execute so


----------



## Didi (Oct 11, 2017)

Shizune said:


> bored in a dumbass class so I'm gonna do the top 3 best noob champs for each role
> 
> Top: Garen, Maokai, Malphite
> Jungle: Amumu, Vi, Warwick
> ...




Would do Annie Lux Ryze for mid so you have a burst mage, long-range pick mage and a dps mage, with all not too overly complicated kits (aside from maybe new ryze ult)
Gragas for jungle is probably easier than Vi
Top is fine.
ADC: Ashe over MF. That way you have a kite/utility ADC and two ADCs with great escapes but different playstyles (autoattack vs ability poke). They need to learn various styles.
Support: Sona for allround (plus easy), Janna for disengage (and easy), Alistar for engage (and not too hard)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

Shizune said:


> How's that been? I quit buying for myself but my friend still smokes me out every day so quitting didn't exactly happen for me lol



Was on edge while it was getting out of my system but I feel like I have a lot more clarity now. But yeah I'm definitely overall less happy for it.



Shizune said:


> Ohhh _that's _why you can't put up with League anymore



Certainly didn't help. I'm actually considerably better at League when sober but my tolerance for other people's bullshit is significantly diminished as well.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

Didi there's been like 3 Ryzes since you've been gone and the current one is the hardest champion in the game rofl


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

Ok how much do I go into this custom game to meet the new Eve


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

Wow they fucked up hate spike sooo badly


----------



## Shiny (Oct 11, 2017)

Nello said:


> Oh also @Shiny that cannon



 im just sad that ah gou never unlocked his full potential


----------



## Tiger (Oct 11, 2017)

Nello said:


> Alcoholics?
> What kind of store you got?



They're painters/contractors.

Driving to the store to buy paint for their client. I can smell them the moment they walk through the door.


----------



## Nello (Oct 11, 2017)

Shiny said:


> im just sad that ah gou never unlocked his full potential


He's still young  But yeah we never saw him with limit break which would've been pretty cool. Also would've liked to see him do more with... what do you call that thing where you make stuff out of the air  You know what I mean


----------



## Shiny (Oct 11, 2017)

Nello said:


> He's still young  But yeah we never saw him with limit break which would've been pretty cool. Also would've liked to see him do more with... what do you call that thing where you make stuff out of the air  You know what I mean



limit breaker and he never unlocked divine skill

smelting aura  yea..he just made that arm and nothing more what a waste


----------



## Didi (Oct 11, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Didi there's been like 3 Ryzes since you've been gone and the current one is the hardest champion in the game rofl




?
In competitive it still looks like spam all your shit so you can spam all your shit more
only difference is that one of his skills is a skillshot now (the Q I think? The W snare still seems point and click at least) and ofc the teleport ult (which I noted as possibly being too complicated)


----------



## Nello (Oct 11, 2017)

Law said:


> They're painters/contractors.
> 
> Driving to the store to buy paint for their client. I can smell them the moment they walk through the door.


You should make a deal where they get a sixpack for every bucket of paint they buy


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Wow they fucked up hate spike sooo badly


Pretty good video on her here


----------



## Nello (Oct 11, 2017)

Shiny said:


> limit breaker and he never unlocked divine skill
> 
> smelting aura  yea..he just made that arm and nothing more what a waste


Isn't monochrome a divine skill


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

Ok I'm an Eve one trick again


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

Didi said:


> ?
> In competitive it still looks like spam all your shit so you can spam all your shit more
> only difference is that one of his skills is a skillshot now (the Q I think? The W snare still seems point and click at least) and ofc the teleport ult (which I noted as possibly being too complicated)



it's a bit more nuanced now

he actually has like, combos now

and it's kinda hard to maximize his damage in a team fight

definitely has a considerable learning curve


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Ok I'm an Eve one trick again



l0l what made u say dat


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

W said:


> l0l what made u say dat



Once I got used to Q I realized she's actually better at kiting camps now so her clear isn't as bad as I thought

And everything after 6 is just flawless

also I appreciate the HP regen on her passive now, it's REALLY high once you get AP so she can come into a fight, do damage, then walk out, heal to full and re-engage in the same fight


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

also I started using her base skin, which as usual is her best skin


----------



## Shiny (Oct 11, 2017)

Nello said:


> Isn't monochrome a divine skill



its a divine power, divine skill is when you put it on a whole new level.Gods who are highly trained in the manipulating their Divine Power can produce a unique aspect of their power known as Divine Skill. Where some Gods wield similar Divine Powers, Divine Skill is unique to individual God who develops that skill

monochrome: divine power

monochrome white wall: tian's divine skill


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Once I got used to Q I realized she's actually better at kiting camps now so her clear isn't as bad as I thought
> 
> And everything after 6 is just flawless
> 
> also I appreciate the HP regen on her passive now, it's REALLY high once you get AP so she can come into a fight, do damage, then walk out, heal to full and re-engage in the same fight



T A N G O 
H
O


----------



## Nello (Oct 11, 2017)

Shiny said:


> its a divine power, divine skill is when you put it on a whole new level.Gods who are highly trained in the manipulating their Divine Power can produce a unique aspect of their power known as Divine Skill. Where some Gods wield similar Divine Powers, Divine Skill is unique to individual God who develops that skill
> 
> monochrome: divine power
> 
> monochrome white wall: tian's divine skill


To be fair he's only half god

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

Tango is 2nd best but the color scheme is just inferior

The glowing pink hands and hair on classic are everything


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

FSJ was bretty gud but that ending left much to be desired tbh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 11, 2017)

I guess my next project will be Gintama


----------



## Shiny (Oct 11, 2017)

Nello said:


> I guess my next project will be Gintama


Or dragonball super


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 11, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Or dragonball super


never dat


----------



## Shiny (Oct 11, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> never dat


It starts trash but then gets good


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 11, 2017)

Shiny said:


> It starts trash but then gets good


It's something best left to nostalgia I feel like


----------



## Shiny (Oct 11, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It's something best left to nostalgia I feel like



Did you even watch it?


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 11, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Did you even watch it?


Nope

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Dr. White (Oct 11, 2017)

Nello said:


> I guess my next project will be Gintama


Hunterxhunter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiny (Oct 11, 2017)

I used to be the same as you wolfie...but one day i was so bored that i started to watch it...now i can't wait for sunday for a new episode


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 11, 2017)

Shiny said:


> I used to be the same as you wolfie...but one day i was so bored that i started to watch it...now i can't wait for sunday for a new episode


Problem of my life; I'm always bored but anime, manga, TV shows, movies, just doesn't cut it for me anymore.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 11, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Problem of my life; I'm always bored but anime, manga, TV shows, movies, just doesn't cut it for me anymore.


Smoke weed or get a fulfilling job and or gf


----------



## Shiny (Oct 11, 2017)

What about make more mafia games


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 11, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Smoke weed


neva dat 


Shiny said:


> What about make more mafia games


 


but eh   I won't host again for some months else risk of burnout


----------



## Nello (Oct 11, 2017)

Beome a crack addict and you'll always have something to live and strive for


----------



## Nello (Oct 11, 2017)

Shiny said:


> What about make more mafia games


There are 2 signups right now. Why don't you just sign up for those


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 11, 2017)

Nello said:


> Beome a crack addict and you'll always have something to live and strive for


I already strive for death


----------



## Stelios (Oct 11, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiny (Oct 11, 2017)

Nello said:


> There are 2 signups right now. Why don't you just sign up for those



Im unworthy of wad's games yet


----------



## Nello (Oct 11, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I already strive for death


I don't know how to handle real situations with people so i'm just gonna blow it off with a meme like "ayyy i'm shitpostin here" 


Shiny said:


> Im unworthy of wad's games yet


You have to believe in yourself Shiny! The master has failed more times than most people have even tried


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 11, 2017)

The best shitpost is the shitpost someone takes seriously.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 11, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> The best shitpost is the shitpost someone takes seriously.




We both know you're in pain  I mean look at yourself. Your greatest achievement in life was being somehat relevant on a small section of a chinese cartoon forum for a few days, and now even that's over. You have nothing to live for and tbh you're a real soldier because most people would just kill themself if they were you

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 11, 2017)

Nello said:


> We both know you're in pain  I mean look at yourself. Your greatest achievement in life was being somehat relevant on a small section of a chinese cartoon forum for a few days, and now even that's over. You have nothing to live for and tbh you're a real soldier because most people would just kill themself if they were you


...


----------



## Nello (Oct 11, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> ...


I gotchu fam


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 11, 2017)

Time to commit sudoku and leave my 16 cats, Priscilla, Snowball, Jackson, Roger, Freddy, Tinks, Bubu, Flakes, Emerald, Iris, Swish, Trunk, Somei, Arbell, Zex and Juju to the neighbors.


----------



## Nello (Oct 11, 2017)

SHOW
ME
THE ZOO




SHOW ME THE ZOO!

SHOW ME THE ZOO!!


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 11, 2017)

Nello said:


> SHOW
> ME
> THE ZOO
> 
> ...


O yea you wanted to see my pups too

here


*Spoiler*: __ 









fatty's UwU

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RuffRuff (Oct 11, 2017)

So this is the NF mafia section  nice to met you all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 11, 2017)

Those are some good puppers 

I'm pretty sure there's still a significant number of animals that you haven't showed me yet


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 11, 2017)

Nello said:


> Those are some good puppers
> 
> I'm pretty sure there's still a significant number of animals that you haven't showed me yet


The ducks are monsters and not very photogenic. 

I showed you my 2 big dogs, and the pups
dun remember if I showed the buns or the fish.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 11, 2017)

also one of the pups has a birthmark or smth, or just missing his nose  didn't inspect him fully yet


----------



## Nello (Oct 11, 2017)

RuffRuff said:


> So this is the NF mafia section  nice to met you all


Hello. How did you get here after 5 years and 2 posts


----------



## Nello (Oct 11, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> The ducks are monsters and not very photogenic.
> 
> I showed you my 2 big dogs, and the pups
> dun remember if I showed the buns or the fish.


You showed the buns. They're very good buns  But there are SO. MANY. CATS that I haven't seen yet.


White Wolf said:


> also one of the pups has a birthmark or smth, or just missing his nose  didn't inspect him fully yet


You need to hire more zookeepers. Or marry one.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 11, 2017)

Nello said:


> You showed the buns. They're very good buns  But there are SO. MANY. CATS that I haven't seen yet.
> 
> You need to hire more zookeepers. Or marry one.


I was memeing with the cats  

I have 0 cats, not really a cat person
I mean they're cute I don't mind them
but my big dog is a monster and would rip open any cat if he got his paws on it.


----------



## RuffRuff (Oct 11, 2017)

Nello said:


> Hello. How did you get here after 5 years and 2 posts


Yo

Umm...I got lost in the woods...yea let's go with that as the reason

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 11, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I was memeing with the cats
> 
> I have 0 cats, not really a cat person
> I mean they're cute I don't mind them
> but my big dog is a monster and would rip open any cat if he got his paws on it.


Well I mean you have a brazilion animals so it wouldn't be totally crazy if you also had 16 cats


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 11, 2017)

Nello said:


> Well I mean you have a brazilion animals so it wouldn't be totally crazy if you also had 16 cats


My neighbors wanna give a kitten  they're convenient to have around, but dunno dunno... 
one of my buns might pop soon also so little buns
ahhh 
struggle


----------



## Nello (Oct 11, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> My neighbors wanna give a kitten  they're convenient to have around, but dunno dunno...
> one of my buns might pop soon also so little buns
> ahhh
> struggle


I want those struggles tbh


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 11, 2017)

Nello said:


> I want those struggles tbh


It's not all fun an games


----------



## Nello (Oct 11, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It's not all fun an games


Except when it is


----------



## Aries (Oct 11, 2017)

Finally got a switch

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 11, 2017)

Nello said:


> Except when it is


Sure, but it's a lot of shit also - literally. 
Feeding takes forever, and my main doggo is a monster that has no self control so has cut me up more often than not


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 11, 2017)

Aries said:


> Finally got a switch


Switch me on daddio

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Tiger (Oct 11, 2017)

Nello said:


> You have to believe in yourself Shiny! The master has failed more times than most people have even tried



The truth.



RuffRuff said:


> So this is the NF mafia section  nice to met you all



Welcome. Have you played mafia somewhere else before?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 11, 2017)

I think he's 'Enryu' from OJ  

Current name sounds a bit like one of his previous names, hmm...


I could be wrong though


----------



## RuffRuff (Oct 11, 2017)

Law said:


> The truth.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome. Have you played mafia somewhere else before?


Danke! I've previously played on other places but now only on OJ (and soon NF)


Underworld Broker said:


> I think he's 'Enryu' from OJ
> 
> Current name sounds a bit like one of his previous names, hmm...
> 
> ...


Already busted


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 11, 2017)

wad loves oj players.


----------



## Didi (Oct 11, 2017)

WAD is a filthy degenerate

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 11, 2017)

RuffRuff said:


> Already busted



Has Baam talked with you to log in again? He checked in on NF a few days ago


----------



## RuffRuff (Oct 11, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Has Baam talked with you to log in again? He checked in on NF a few days ago


Nope, I just thought it'd be fun to learn more about the different types of mafia/host. NF was the most obvious choice since I knew I had an old account here and it's a big community


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> wad loves oj players.



Indeed 

especially when I only need 1 more slot to fill here:


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Smoke weed or get a fulfilling job and or gf



and or bf


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

Welcome to the forum @RuffRuff, you may submit yourself for judgment by telling me what you think of this verse
​


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 11, 2017)

W said:


> Indeed
> 
> especially when I only need 1 more slot to fill here:


role when


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

Now WAIT a GOD DAMN MINUTE.

I just found out the hip hop awards were last night and she won best feature verse for this.


WIG​


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

Also shoutout to the good sis Cardi B for winning best mixtape


----------



## RuffRuff (Oct 11, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> wad loves oj players.





Didi said:


> WAD is a filthy degenerate


Now this sounds interesting... I think 


W said:


> Indeed
> 
> especially when I only need 1 more slot to fill here:


Do you bribe?


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

She shoulda won for this though, it was better.
​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> role when



 

First I gotta make sure everyone is ok with a start date of whenever. Then I have to wait for the Disney game to end. Then I can send out roles. Then I have to make sure the start day runs opposite of Plat's game. 

So the longer I have to wait for that 20th slot (and 2 reserves), and Disney game to end, the longer for roles to be sent out.


----------



## RuffRuff (Oct 11, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Welcome to the forum @RuffRuff, you may submit yourself for judgment by telling me what you think of this verse​


Thanks. Since I'm already in bed and no headphones around me the judgement will have to wait till tomorrow


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

Manny right, sending roles creates hype that will eventually die down. It's far better to send them closer to the game start.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

RuffRuff said:


> Now this sounds interesting... I think
> 
> Do you bribe?



Bribe? To play my games?

That's like, analagous to demanding payment in order to accept an invitation to the White House


----------



## Magic (Oct 11, 2017)

Aries said:


> Finally got a switch


What games did you get? 
I've played like 30 minutes of Zelda since I've gotten mine.... lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

Let's say Barry-era WH and not so much Donny-era for the sake of simplifying the argument.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 11, 2017)

W said:


> First I gotta make sure everyone is ok with a start date of whenever. Then I have to wait for the Disney game to end. Then I can send out roles. Then I have to make sure the start day runs opposite of Plat's game.
> 
> So the longer I have to wait for that 20th slot (and 2 reserves), and Disney game to end, the longer for roles to be sent out.


 


That's a rip off.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

W said:


> Bribe? To play my games?
> 
> That's like, analagous to demanding payment in order to accept an invitation to the White House



Did the sis just compare her weird ass game to the white house

Maybe Trump's white house

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Manny right, sending roles creates hype that will eventually die down. It's far better to send them closer to the game start.



It's not even a matter of hype. It's just straight up a massive strategic advantage to mafia/masons if they get their roles days in advance since they can spend all that time plotting.


----------



## RuffRuff (Oct 11, 2017)

W said:


> Bribe? To play my games?
> 
> That's like, analagous to demanding payment in order to accept an invitation to the White House


I'd have to be paid real good to go to the white house now that there's a clown there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

W said:


> Let's say Barry-era WH and not so much Donny-era for the sake of simplifying the argument.



I knew that was gonna be a variable so I disclaimed this.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 11, 2017)

RuffRuff said:


> Nope, I just thought it'd be fun to learn more about the different types of mafia/host. NF was the most obvious choice since I knew I had an old account here and it's a big community



I think nova showed you already a bit of NF mafia in his latest game, was fun seeing a lot of people getting night lynched and also his taboo was rather harmless to what's usually here


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

W said:


> It's not even a matter of hype. It's just straight up a massive strategic advantage to mafia/masons if they get their roles days in advance since they can spend all that time plotting.



It's always awkward for me when I'm mafia and we get our QT in advance because they spend weeks plotting and I just show up on the day the game starts like
​

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 11, 2017)

I like it Ruff


----------



## Shiny (Oct 11, 2017)

i bet half of those "worthy" players  will only post fluffy and inactifag most of the time


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 11, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I think nova showed you already a bit of NF mafia in his latest game, was fun seeing a lot of people getting night lynched and also his taboo was rather harmless to what's usually here



Tbh we dont do taboos that often, that is more of an old age thing that keeps gettig revived in nostalgia games/roles.

Nowadays we tend to worry more about balance.

I probably had a part in this


----------



## RuffRuff (Oct 11, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I think nova showed you already a bit of NF mafia in his latest game, was fun seeing a lot of people getting night lynched and also his taboo was rather harmless to what's usually here


I almost won that game, I guess I'm ready for success here


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

Shiny said:


> i bet half of those "worthy" players  will only post fluffy and inactifag most of the time



In my game? I may switch some of them to reserves if better players sign up.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

I had a few players in mind when I wrote that disclaimer. I would say who but that's neither hero nor there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Oct 11, 2017)

I half expected you to dismiss me just to get back at me for all those years ago lol


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

Oh I remember the era of taboos well. Some flop mods (@WolfPrinceKouga whats good?) used them as "activity checks"


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

Didi said:


> I half expected you to dismiss me just to get back at me for all those years ago lol



I did get back at you like five years ago when I rejected you from the Death Note game.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 11, 2017)

You can sub me out, I know you're thinking it


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 11, 2017)

RuffRuff said:


> I almost won that game, I guess I'm ready for success here



Good luck


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 11, 2017)

@RuffRuff  btw. check the cinemafia game if you have time


----------



## Shiny (Oct 11, 2017)

W said:


> In my game? I may switch some of them to reserves if better players sign up.



why you don't get


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

Shiny said:


> why you don't get



cuz getting triggered is for dumb ppl who wanna be mad but don't have legitimate reasons to be mad 

they're basically rage posers


----------



## Aries (Oct 11, 2017)

RemChu said:


> What games did you get?
> I've played like 30 minutes of Zelda since I've gotten mine.... lol



I got Mario Kart 8 atm, will be getting Zelda eventually. Need to sell some game first. What's your Nintendo I.D/Username?


----------



## Aries (Oct 11, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Switch me on daddio



I see what you did there, you have Mario kart?


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

W said:


> cuz getting triggered is for dumb ppl who wanna be mad but don't have legitimate reasons to be mad
> 
> they're basically rage posers



Am I catching shade


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

Manny you already know if you wanna fight I have STACKS on STACKS


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Oct 11, 2017)

Aries said:


> I see what you did there, you have Mario kart?


Haha, naw. No switch here, I'm in prehistoric Japan currently with an old school DS and a PC.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 11, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Oh I remember the era of taboos well. Some flop mods (@WolfPrinceKouga whats good?) used them as "activity checks"



Hmm good idea


----------



## Tiger (Oct 11, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Manny you already know if you wanna fight I have STACKS on STACKS



I've got a punching bag in the garage for a warmup, wraps and gloves if you like hands that aren't broken.

How many rounds you wanna go?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RuffRuff (Oct 11, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> @RuffRuff  btw. check the cinemafia game if you have time


Tomorrow, I'll be sleeping now


----------



## Magic (Oct 11, 2017)

Aries said:


> I got Mario Kart 8 atm, will be getting Zelda eventually. Need to sell some game first. What's your Nintendo I.D/Username?


Nickname is RemChu. I don't have online on the device atm....


----------



## Didi (Oct 11, 2017)

W said:


> I did get back at you like five years ago when I rejected you from the Death Note game.




oh yeah I forgot about that because you did let me play in the end


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2017)

Didi said:


> oh yeah I forgot about that because you did let me play in the end



I did not. 

I ended up having Mio host so I could play, and you came in as a replacement when it was out of my hands.


----------



## Nello (Oct 11, 2017)

I want a Switch so bad 

Guess i'll get one for Christmas and accept the fact that i'll never save up any amount of money


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 11, 2017)

So here I am talking to someone that's rambling about how Walmart is implanting microchips into people to take control over them, unironically and suddenly my whole life makes sense. 

I waste my time on legit retards.


----------



## Didi (Oct 11, 2017)

W said:


> I did not.
> 
> I ended up having Mio host so I could play, and you came in as a replacement when it was out of my hands.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 11, 2017)

We live in the era of post-truth. Everyone is free to create whatever truth they want and deny reality as much as they want.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2017)

Nello said:


> I want a Switch so bad
> 
> Guess i'll get one for Christmas and accept the fact that i'll never save up any amount of money



Make sure you get Zelda .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 11, 2017)

Zelda and Mario kart are the only games I have for the switch lol


----------



## Shizune (Oct 11, 2017)

Law said:


> I've got a punching bag in the garage for a warmup, wraps and gloves if you like hands that aren't broken.
> 
> How many rounds you wanna go?



Why are straight men like this


----------



## Shiny (Oct 11, 2017)

Punching bags 


I have this friend that broke 5 doors last year, we gave him one punching bag for the sake of the doors

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


> Zelda and Mario kart are the only games I have for the switch lol



Get Splatoon 2 and splat with me LG 

Zelda, Splatoon and soon to be Mario Odyssey are all I have right now as well. I consider Zelda alone to be worth it.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 11, 2017)

Ahahaha the  follows me even to FB

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cromer (Oct 11, 2017)

Cometh the hour...


----------



## Didi (Oct 11, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Why are straight men like this




Nitty, you know damn well that you'd go fucking berserk if someone else here made a similar post with 'why are all gay man like this'
so how can you unironically post this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 11, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> old school DS

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 11, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


Old school for me, for you it'd be like, an Atari?


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 11, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Old school for me, for you it'd be like, an Atari?


I remember Atari.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 11, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Why are straight men like this



I thought you wanted to fight? You had stacks on stacks. I think that sounds like fun, it's not like I'd be hitting you for real, lol.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 11, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I remember Atari.



I had pong, Mario v Donkey Kong the original, and spider-man for Atari.

My dog literally shocked herself chewing the cords up...and that ended my Atari. I believe I was 6.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Oct 11, 2017)

My first console was a Sega Master System II
if you didn't put a cartridge in (or if you didn't blow on them hard enough) it would start up Alex Kidd in Wonderland
neat platformer except for some reason it had fucking ROCK PAPER SCISSORS BOSS BATTLES 
I guess the reason was 'lol we need extra playtime', good ol' arcade era leftover tactics

good times

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Oct 11, 2017)

_SEGA_, edit: first console Genesis, influenced by older cousins.


----------



## Didi (Oct 11, 2017)

wait no I've been mandela'd
apparently it was Miracle World, not Wonderland


----------



## Magic (Oct 11, 2017)

The trend back then is Nintendo was more family oriented, and edgy teens and older kids liked Sega more. I was influenced by that older cousin dynamic.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 11, 2017)

My first console barring handhelds was the PS1, so I started out as a young lord.


----------



## Magic (Oct 11, 2017)

PS1 changd console gaming, great system


----------



## Magic (Oct 11, 2017)

wrong vid lol, fake post


----------



## Magic (Oct 11, 2017)

This is me.


----------



## Magic (Oct 11, 2017)

Wine country burns North of me, sky is this weird orangey glow almost like sunset glow. Eerie.


----------



## Magic (Oct 11, 2017)

I miss David Bowie.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 11, 2017)

I will probably see it again tomorrow.


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2017)

Sup Nerds?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 12, 2017)

Finally saw It .


----------



## Shizune (Oct 12, 2017)

RemChu said:


> PS1 changd console gaming, great system



I don't care if Eminem _was_ dragging Trump, it's always annoying to hear his roidrage offbeat rapping. 

Remchu how do you feel about the officially crowned best verse of 2017?


And the officially crowned best mixtape of 2017?


I need thoughts sis. I haven't gotten receipts this dank in a minute.​

Reactions: Like 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2017)

You like it? @Platinum


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2017)

I don't hate it, hahaha.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 12, 2017)

I know this probably doesn't matter to anyone else, but there hasn't been two female rappers succeeding at the same time in _thirteen years_. I've been waiting for this for _such a long time_. It's so heartwarming. On top of that, Cardi, Nicki, Remy and Trina _are all fucking releasing albums in the next few months_. It's just so heartwarming to see.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 12, 2017)

Nicki proclaimed on her mixtape in _2009 _that she would revive the then-dead female rapper and pave the way for other girls to succeed. It all worked out exactly like she said. It's so crazy.


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2017)

Like the 2nd song. 

reminds me of CoCo.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 12, 2017)

You know Cardi B has the number one song in the country right now and it just broke the record for the longest a solo song by a female rapper has ever been #1? 


The renaissance of female rap is really upon us.​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2017)

wow town is gonna lose the disney game looooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2017)

And actually like the rap part for Rake.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 12, 2017)

Omfg Bodak Yellow is such a BOP
​


----------



## Shizune (Oct 12, 2017)

_Had to let these bitches KNOW!
Just in case these hoes FORGOT!
I just run and CHECK the mail!
Another CHECK from MONA SCOTT!

_​


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2017)

I'd let Cardi walk on me.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 12, 2017)

RemChu said:


> And actually like the rap part for Rake.



Yes sis, you better stream ha alberm when it drop


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2017)

W said:


> wow town is gonna lose the disney game looooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


Yep. 

A collapse of unseen proportions

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Yes sis, you better stream ha alberm when it drop


I will give a try, always looking for good music.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 12, 2017)

Ok Remchu let me just punch you out once and for all. I'm just gonna rip your wig right off and you can listen to NM4 if you want it back.
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 12, 2017)

By the way, I need six more people for my small game.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 12, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I'd let Cardi walk on me.


Eewwwwww


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Eewwwwww


Is that weird?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 12, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Oh I remember the era of taboos well. Some flop mods (@WolfPrinceKouga whats good?) used them as "activity checks"


Are you trying to say I made us of taboos(which I can't remember ever doing) or referring to my hatred for most of them?


----------



## Shizune (Oct 12, 2017)

I thought you were responsible for Paint By Numbers


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 12, 2017)

That was Law.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2017)

Shizune said:


> I thought you were responsible for Paint By Numbers


Law made that godly ability in his Martian game


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 12, 2017)

That was Law.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 12, 2017)

I thought I remembered you using it in Favorites or something.


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2017)

Shizune said:


> I thought I remembered you using it in Favorites or something.


Could be a copycat role


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> That was Law.


Shut up WPK

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 12, 2017)

Shizune said:


> I thought I remembered you using it in Favorites or something.


Wasn't me.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 12, 2017)

Shizune said:


> I thought I remembered you using it in Favorites or something.



Hero in Iconics, IIRC.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 12, 2017)

Legend said:


> Could be a copycat role


Taro was a scrub, why would I copy him? 



Legend said:


> Shut up WPK


How is that game coming along?


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 12, 2017)

Taro?

It was in iconics yeah... town role that killed more town than both our mafia teams combined


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Taro was a scrub, why would I copy him?
> 
> 
> How is that game coming along?


You uncultured swine.

Its getting there.


White Wolf said:


> Taro?
> 
> It was in iconics yeah... town role that killed more town than both our mafia teams combined


Mathematician Taro the originator of Paint by Numbers, before your time WW


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 12, 2017)

Still salty over Valkyrie.


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Taro?
> 
> It was in iconics yeah... town role that killed more town than both our mafia teams combined


Towning 101


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2017)

Originally a mafia role


----------



## Tiger (Oct 12, 2017)

Legend said:


> You uncultured swine.
> 
> Its getting there.
> 
> Mathematician Taro the originator of Paint by Numbers, before your time WW



Master Taro, Cosmo-Mathematician.

And...scrub? Nah. He fit the theme well. And I like the fact that people are starting to create positive taboos.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2017)

Law said:


> Master Taro, Cosmo-Mathematician.
> 
> And...scrub? Nah. He fit the theme well. And I like the fact that people are starting to create positive taboos.


Thank you


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 12, 2017)

Can y'all do me a favor and sign up to Viole's MangaMaid site, i have to advertise it 

i don't know many people outside of the mafia section, so i can only ask you guys


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Can y'all do me a favor and sign up to Viole's MangaMaid site, i have to advertise it
> 
> i don't know many people outside of the mafia section, so i can only ask you guys



na


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 12, 2017)

W said:


> na



he's gonna keep bothering me if i don't get at least 2-3 more people


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2017)

maybe people would wanna sign up for a forum if they didnt see it was run by an admin named Viole ONE THREE SIX NINE


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 12, 2017)

What creeps in the night has no name but a sweet little bat instead.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 12, 2017)

There's no use in signing up if I'm not gonna be active on it so to quote a great man, a wonderful mafia player and a giant turd:

na


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 12, 2017)

I can't be active either but i'm getting forced to shitpost, one post is already a freakin lot .... i'm dying 


Are you sometimes just so close to take a one or more weeks break from internet


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 12, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I can't be active either but i'm getting forced to shitpost, one post is already a freakin lot .... i'm dying
> 
> 
> Are you sometimes just so close to take a one or more weeks break from internet


My break was for 4 years


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> My break was for 4 years



Wew


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> My break was for 4 years



shouldnt have gotten arrested


----------



## Nello (Oct 12, 2017)

Shouldn't have lewded the loli


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 12, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Wew


Yeah. 



W said:


> shouldnt have gotten arrested


 I didn't. 



Nello said:


> Shouldn't have lewded the loli



She said she was 18.


----------



## Viole (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Viole (Oct 12, 2017)

W said:


> maybe people would wanna sign up for a forum if they didnt see it was run by an admin named Viole ONE THREE SIX NINE


----------



## Viole (Oct 12, 2017)

Fine fuck it, Im Ark from now on MM


----------



## Viole (Oct 12, 2017)

@Santi


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 12, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Fine fuck it, Im Ark from now on MM



Why 'Ark'?


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 12, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I can't be active either but i'm getting forced to shitpost, one post is already a freakin lot .... i'm dying
> 
> 
> Are you sometimes just so close to take a one or more weeks break from internet


No I never took a break


----------



## Viole (Oct 12, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why 'Ark'?


It was Ark vs Dark Crow

Both name of MC in my No1 and No2 novel 
Ark sounds better and shorter`


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 12, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why 'Ark'?


Cos he's fodder, may as well have gone with Arc 2.0 kek. 



I have so much love for Allie X right now

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 12, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why 'Ark'?


Because he wants two of every species to ride him


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I have so much love for Allie X right now


Allie X is awesome

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 12, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> It was Ark vs Dark Crow


Dark Crow sounds like a spinoff from SinRaven tbh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 12, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Allie X is awesome


Yes! CollXtion II is such an amazing album

Such a hot song tbh


----------



## Viole (Oct 12, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Because he wants two of every species to ride him




oh gawd no


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 12, 2017)

Vivi's Ark where he gets humped for days.


----------



## Viole (Oct 12, 2017)

I'll hump u bitch


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 12, 2017)

You wish Ark-kyun


----------



## Viole (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Oct 12, 2017)

How to conversate 101 w/ @Viole1369


----------



## Viole (Oct 12, 2017)

How to converse with @White Wolf


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Viole (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Oct 12, 2017)

Making fun of dementia not cool


----------



## Viole (Oct 12, 2017)

Making fun of you is quick way to Nobel Peace Prize


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 12, 2017)

Then making fun of you is the cure for cancer, aids, and the bubonic plague

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Oct 12, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


The mascot of dementia appears


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> The mascot of dementia appears



Who are you again ?


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 12, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Who are you again ?


[You knew this was coming]
[You knew I'm coming]
[You knew]

I'm your roommate


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> [You knew this was coming]
> [You knew I'm coming]
> [You knew]
> 
> I'm your roommate



Oh... that's good.
Go clean something to earn your keep.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 12, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Oh... that's good.
> Go clean something to earn your keep.


That was part of my agreement


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Jeroen (Oct 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> That was part of my agreement



You're not doing a very good job then. 
Might wanna pick up the pace and get to work.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 12, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You're not doing a very good job then.
> Might wanna pick up the pace and get to work.


Need to get there first  

I have you in my GPS


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 12, 2017)

W said:


>



Have a .


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 12, 2017)

W said:


>


U tryna say smth huh punk


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Need to get there first
> 
> I have you in my GPS



You have me in your GPS...

I'm so not surprised by that.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 12, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You have me in your GPS...
> 
> I'm so not surprised by that.


I said I'd come and I meant it by the power of Greyskull I shall cometh


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I said I'd come and I meant it by the power of Greyskull I shall cometh



Be right back.
Moving.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 12, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Be right back.
> Moving.


> you
> move
good joke Jerobro


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Jeroen (Oct 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> > you
> > move
> good joke Jerobro



True.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 12, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> True.


We'll be the bestest buddies of roomies.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> We'll be the bestest buddies of roomies.





Have an optimistic.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 12, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Have an optimistic.


Yes my optimism will fill you with laughs and joy


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Yes my optimism will fill you with laughs and joy



Will it ?


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 12, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Will it ?


Yes


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 12, 2017)

I'm going to a social event on the school I quit a year ago and this is the first time I'm back. 

Now how to say "I don't need you all, I am better now, way better, and you all are BENEATH me" just by walking in?


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 12, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I'm going to a social event on the school I quit a year ago and this is the first time I'm back.
> 
> Now how to say "I don't need you all, I am better now, way better, and you all are BENEATH me" just by walking in?


Come in like a wrecking ball'


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 12, 2017)

As a side note a lot of my friends still go there so that's why I'm attending the event, not just because I want to show how much better I arm now.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 12, 2017)

New York entrance 



or

Laganja entrance 

*Link Removed* 

iyo?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> New York entrance
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How good is your flexibility?


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 12, 2017)

W said:


> How good is your flexibility?


I'm flexible but not that flexible


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2017)

New York it is.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 12, 2017)

Slam the doors open like. 

Then boogie down to your friends like. 

Chill with the tunes for a while like. 

Then when you're done for the night be like fuck ya bitches peace out.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 12, 2017)



Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Shiny (Oct 12, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I'm going to a social event on the school I quit a year ago and this is the first time I'm back.
> 
> Now how to say "I don't need you all, I am better now, way better, and you all are BENEATH me" just by walking in?




Why do you even care? 

Just act like a mature human being, you are not an immature and insecure teen seeking for attention. Just have fun with your friends


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 12, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I'm going to a social event on the school I quit a year ago and this is the first time I'm back.
> 
> Now how to say "I don't need you all, I am better now, way better, and you all are BENEATH me" just by walking in?



Car.
Expesive clothes.
Hot girlfriend/boyfriend.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 12, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Why do you even care?
> 
> Just act like a mature human being, you are not an immature and insecure teen seeking for attention. Just have fun with your friends



I dont think he sees those people as friends tbh.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 12, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> As a side note a lot of my friends still go there so that's why I'm attending the event, not just because I want to show how much better I arm now.



Oh nvm hadnt read this.


----------



## RuffRuff (Oct 12, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> New York entrance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2017)

So, as of my game and all future game, I will begin tracking monthly statistics in Mafia games. This will include, for now:

-Player Total Games Played
-Player Alignment Breakdown
-Player Role Breakdown
-Player Win Rate
-Player Lynch Rate
-Player Killed Rate
-Player Modkill Rate

-Most Valuable Player

-Faction Win Rate

If you think of any other stats that are reasonable to track, let me know.

This may or may not be relevant to a future project. An announcement coming in November.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 12, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Why do you even care?
> 
> Just act like a mature human being, you are not an immature and insecure teen seeking for attention. Just have fun with your friends


You're so wise 

I think mature, confident people will recognize people who try too hard to exude confidence as insecure. Showing off only works on insecure people, whereas people with confidence see through the charade. Generally speaking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 12, 2017)

W said:


> So, as of my game and all future game, I will begin tracking monthly statistics in Mafia games. This will include, for now:
> 
> -Player Total Games Played
> -Player Alignment Breakdown
> ...



We were trying to make a retroactive version of this. We could still try tbh.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Nello (Oct 12, 2017)

W said:


> So, as of my game and all future game, I will begin tracking monthly statistics in Mafia games. This will include, for now:
> 
> -Player Total Games Played
> -Player Alignment Breakdown
> ...


----------



## Tiger (Oct 12, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> We were trying to make a retroactive version of this. We could still try tbh.



#cleanslate


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> We were trying to make a retroactive version of this. We could still try tbh.



Too much effort for me to attract retroactively (especially for someone with as long a career as me )

But I would happy to make a retroactive stats section if you wish to submit them in the thread once I get Law's rubberstamp. But there's multiple reasons I am gonna track stats from herein out, one that will be revealed in time but I think you guys will like.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 12, 2017)

W said:


> Too much effort for me to attract retroactively (especially for someone with as long a career as me )
> 
> But I would happy to make a retroactive stats section in the thread once I get Law's rubberstamp. But there's multiple reasons I am gonna track stats from herein out, one that will be revealed in time but I think you guys will like.


To show how much of a genius player I am in actuality?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> To show how much of a genius player I am in actuality?


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 12, 2017)

W said:


>


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 12, 2017)

Well we can reduce the number of stats for old games.

And we could start with only post-xenforo games since looking for stats without a search function is a bitch.

But your project and this one can be separate. You start producing your data and we merge it with the old one later.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 12, 2017)

Im just salty because it was a really cool project and it was abandoned.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 12, 2017)

>.>


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 12, 2017)

W said:


> especially for someone with as long a career as me



Tell me about it....


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Well we can reduce the number of stats for old games.
> 
> And we could start with only post-xenforo games since looking for stats without a search function is a bitch.
> 
> But your project and this one can be separate. You start producing your data and we merge it with the old one later.





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Im just salty because it was a really cool project and it was abandoned.



Yes, I imagine it's quite the undertaking.

And I would have liked it too, if only to prove I've never been mislynched , and to wank my win rate and # of MVPs.


----------



## Nello (Oct 12, 2017)

What would you estimate your winrate to be


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 12, 2017)

W said:


> and # of MVPs



You wank those anyways.


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2017)

Oh hey its my birthday yaaaaay

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2017)

Nello said:


> What would you estimate your winrate to be



Would say upwards of ~70%



Mr. Waffles said:


> You wank those anyways.



I don't know the actual number though. I just know that it's definitely in the double digits, and somewhere in the high teens/20s, as a conservative estimate.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2017)

Legend said:


> Oh hey its my birthday yaaaaay



Happy Birthday

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 12, 2017)

Legend said:


> Oh hey its my birthday yaaaaay


Happy Birthday titty-bro

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 12, 2017)

W said:


> Would say upwards of ~70%
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know the actual number though. I just know that it's definitely in the double digits, and somewhere in the high teens/20s, as a conservative estimate.



> conservative


----------



## Nello (Oct 12, 2017)

Hold on imma have a quick wank


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2017)

W said:


> Happy Birthday


Thanks Waddo



White Wolf said:


> Happy Birthday titty-bro


Thanks WW


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 12, 2017)

Happy birthday, @Legend .

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 12, 2017)

Happy bday Legend

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 12, 2017)

Nello said:


> Hold on imma have a quick wank


----------



## Nello (Oct 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>


Why you gotta judge. We're all adults here


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 12, 2017)

Nello said:


> Why you gotta judge. We're all adults here


Random wanking is my thing


----------



## Shiny (Oct 12, 2017)

Happy birthday legbro

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Happy birthday, @Legend .


Thanks Wafflebro



Nello said:


> Happy bday Legend


Thanks Nello



Shiny said:


> Happy birthday legbro


Thank you Shiny


----------



## Nello (Oct 12, 2017)

Any Post Malone fans in here?


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 12, 2017)

Happy b day legend, october master race

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 12, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Happy b day legend, october master race



February > October.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 12, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> February > October.


Shalom


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 12, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I dont think he sees those people as friends tbh.


No it's true. I still have friends there, yes, but a lot of people abandoned me when I quit. I have no use for them anymore so they didn't feel the need to be friendly with me anymore. 

And I don't need them either. 

Of course I need to rub that fact into their faces. I'm there now. I'm fabulous. I'm more happy than ever. Quitting was the best choice I made.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 12, 2017)

Happy birthday Legbro

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 12, 2017)

December is obviously the best month because you start school pretty much a year ahead of those january/february fools


----------



## Psychic (Oct 12, 2017)

Happy Birthday Legend!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shiny (Oct 12, 2017)

You have us sin

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2017)

Thread is made.

By the way, the 'Modkills' stat WILL include forced replacements. 

If someone requests replacement/informs the host properly of their inability to commit to the game, that stat will not be tracked.


----------



## Viole (Oct 12, 2017)

Happy bday Titties!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 12, 2017)

Happy birthday, Legbro!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Santí (Oct 12, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> @Santi



You’ve done yourself a favor.


----------



## Viole (Oct 12, 2017)

Santi said:


> You’ve done yourself a favor.


now do me the favor


----------



## Tiger (Oct 12, 2017)

Legend said:


> Oh hey its my birthday yaaaaay



Happy birthday bro

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Happy b day legend, october master race


Thanks Dr.White


SinRaven said:


> Happy birthday Legbro


Thanks Sinbro


Psychic said:


> Happy Birthday Legend!


Thanks Psy


Viole1369 said:


> Happy bday Titties!


Viole


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Happy birthday, Legbro!


Thanks DDL


Law said:


> Happy birthday bro


Thanks Lawbro


----------



## Nello (Oct 12, 2017)

@Legend I just want to brofist


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2017)

Nello said:


> @Legend I just want to brofist


Gotcha Gotcha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Oct 12, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> now do me the favor



U wot m8


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 12, 2017)

Santi said:


> U wot m8


He wants you to caress his tender body and read him a bedtime story.


----------



## Nello (Oct 12, 2017)

No homo tho

Obviously


----------



## Nello (Oct 12, 2017)

Oh wait Viole isn't a dude so I guess it really isn't homo


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 12, 2017)

Nello said:


> Oh wait Viole isn't a dude so I guess it really isn't homo


----------



## Nello (Oct 12, 2017)

Oh wait yes he is nvm


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Oct 12, 2017)

Every season I'm lucky to find one anime that isn't completely shit and appeases my taste. 

This season it is Evil or Live judging by first episode alone.


----------



## Shiny (Oct 12, 2017)

No, this season will be dragonball super


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 12, 2017)

Shiny said:


> No, this season will be dragonball super


Evil or Live though is made by Tencent who also made King's Avatar (Gr8 Chinmu or no Koreanmu or no fuck it idk one of the aznshits) 
and so far it's got like Prison School, Deadman Wonderland, MMORPG, Anal penetration vibes going on.


----------



## Santí (Oct 12, 2017)

Nello said:


> No homo tho
> 
> Obviously





Nello said:


> Oh wait Viole isn't a dude so I guess it really isn't homo





Nello said:


> Oh wait yes he is nvm


----------



## Nello (Oct 12, 2017)

Santi said:


>


I'm sorry bro, you're hella gay


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 12, 2017)

Happy Birthday @Legend

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 12, 2017)

Happy birthday Legend

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Roman (Oct 12, 2017)

Oh!? Hippo Birdday @Legend

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 12, 2017)

How many here like Psyren?  

Rereading it since a couple people begging for a mafia round of it, lul.


----------



## Santí (Oct 12, 2017)

Nello said:


> I'm sorry bro, you're hella gay



Traps and ladyboys aren’t gay

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Happy Birthday @Legend


Boooooooooooo Thank You Boooooooooooo


nfcnorth said:


> Happy birthday Legend


Thank you


Roman said:


> Oh!? Hippo Birdday @Legend


Thanks Roman

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Nello (Oct 12, 2017)

Santi said:


> Traps and ladyboys aren’t gay


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 12, 2017)

Santi said:


> Traps and ladyboys aren’t gay


Santi confirmed for Thailand visit


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Oct 12, 2017)

October master race @Legend happy birthday man.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 12, 2017)

Being a year older won't help you Legend

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2017)

Toxic Saiyan said:


> October master race @Legend happy birthday man.


Thanks Toxic


WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Being a year older won't help you Legend


Shut up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> How many here like Psyren?
> 
> Rereading it since a couple people begging for a mafia round of it, lul.


For real? 

It was good, wanted an anime. Sucks the ending was rushed.


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2017)

Doing anything special for today @Legend? Happy birthday~


----------



## Emberguard (Oct 12, 2017)

Hey @Legend how's that legendary birthday coming along? Happy birthday


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Doing anything special for today @Legend? Happy birthday~


Thanks Remmy, nothing at all.


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> Hey @Legend how's that legendary birthday coming along? Happy birthday


Thanks Ember

Its been just another thursday


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> How many here like Psyren?
> 
> Rereading it since a couple people begging for a mafia round of it, lul.



it was ok, is overrated and the ending didnt help but not bad


----------



## Platinum (Oct 12, 2017)

My game will start on Saturday. Friday would just mean no day actions could be processed, as i'll be working the time I would like to start it.


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2017)

Legend said:


> Thanks Remmy, nothing at all.


I understand. Enjoy the weekend fam.


----------



## Viole (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


>



wut up?


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2017)

mfw whenever I read this convo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (Oct 13, 2017)

Shouldn't you have included an image or something?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> mfw whenever I read this convo



This isn't even our final form.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Oct 13, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> mfw whenever I read this convo



my face when whenever


mfw I have no face


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Shiny (Oct 13, 2017)

Anxious for platinum's game


----------



## Aries (Oct 13, 2017)

Episode 2: The Void Strikes Back

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2017)

*  took away 1 reputation points for your post in the thread . *
18 minutes ago
This actually makes me sad


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2017)

*  gave a reputation point for your post in the thread .  also wrote: Have 1 back.  *
*  took away 2 reputation points for your post in the thread .  also wrote: This actually makes me wad *

**

*waffy *


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 13, 2017)

Manlio.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 13, 2017)

Wish I could give you 2 points to keep the trend going


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2017)

Jeroen.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 13, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Wish I could give you 2 points to keep the trend going



I kept the trend going in your place.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 13, 2017)

W said:


> Jeroen.



What I do ?


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2017)

-3
Given: Oct 4, 2017
* : set is weird as hell *



How did I forget this master stroke


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 13, 2017)

now someone needs to give you -4


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2017)

\


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What I do ?



Exist.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 13, 2017)

W said:


> Exist.



True. 
No need to be mean about it though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> True.
> No need to be mean about it though.



I have never been mean in my life.


----------



## Nello (Oct 13, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> True.
> No need to be mean about it though.


This is the saddest thing 

I want you to know that I tolerate your existence, Waffles


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 13, 2017)

W said:


> I have never been mean in my life.



You say that because you are always mean, so you can't tell the difference between mean and nice. 



Nello said:


> This is the saddest thing
> 
> I want you to know that I tolerate your existence, Waffles



Nello.


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2017)

I like u waffy


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You say that because you are always mean, so you can't tell the difference between mean and nice.



You don't mean that.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 13, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> I like u waffy







W said:


> You don't mean that.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 13, 2017)

I'm enjoying LoL but the toxicity is already getting under my skin. Every time I don't /mute all at the start of the game I end up regretting it.

Basically every game there is at least one guy who demands everyone to be perfect and usually gets at odds with me because guess what, I'm not good at this game.

Is there even a way to play LoL casually?


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 13, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Is there even a way to play LoL casually?



With friends.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 13, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> With friends.



I don'y have any.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 13, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I don'y have any.



Then no.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 13, 2017)

And I know from experience playing with friends is not that great either. Even friends tend to abandon friendship and become assholes if someone is being bad at LoL near them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 13, 2017)

hellodarknessmyoldfriend.mp3

I'd play with you if I lived in SA but I don't and the ping would be tragic 

Maybe @Shiny would like to try LoL


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 13, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> And I know from experience playing with friends is not that great either. Even friends tend to abandon friendship and become assholes if someone is being bad at LoL near them.



Then you need better friends. 

Don't recall WAD ever being an asshole during the games I played with him.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 13, 2017)

Actually this is why I dropped it last time. I was ok with random asshole, but when I started fighting with real life people over LoL, it was the last straw.


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 13, 2017)

Like... I keep wanting to come back because this game is so fun.

But it is making my days more stressful instead of being a way to relax.


----------



## Nello (Oct 13, 2017)

Get a Switch


----------



## Shiny (Oct 13, 2017)

Nello said:


> hellodarknessmyoldfriend.mp3
> 
> I'd play with you if I lived in SA but I don't and the ping would be tragic
> 
> Maybe @Shiny would like to try LoL




I only play dota 


The sad part i have about 12 or so friends that play LoL and im all alone


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 13, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Then you need better friends.
> 
> Don't recall WAD ever being an asshole during the games I played with him.


Hard to tell a difference when he was just being himself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 13, 2017)

Shiny said:


> I only play dota
> 
> 
> The sad part i have about 12 or so friends that play LoL and im all alone


Dota is an amazing game 

Those bastards


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Jeroen (Oct 13, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Hard to tell a difference when he was just being himself.



I was trying to be nice. 



W said:


>







​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Shiny (Oct 13, 2017)

Nello said:


> Dota is an amazing game
> 
> Those bastards



And you cant compare lol to dota because they are entire different games...dont get mistaken with the moba on them


Too much peruvians ruining the sa server... NA server has mexicans, europe is a chaos because of the russians


Theres no escape lol


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I was trying to be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have a creative.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 13, 2017)

W said:


> Have a creative.



Have a friendly.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 13, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


>


Still not the biggest L you've gotten.


----------



## Nello (Oct 13, 2017)

Shiny said:


> And you cant compare lol to dota because they are entire different games...dont get mistaken with the moba on them
> 
> 
> Too much peruvians ruining the sa server... NA server has mexicans, europe is a chaos because of the russians
> ...


True 
When I played LoL me and my friends switched from the North and East server to the West server to escape the Russians


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 13, 2017)

Brazilan server is ruined by Brazilians.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 13, 2017)

I mean, I haven't even played much, but every Brazilian server in any game I played in was ruined by them.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 13, 2017)

People ruin everything.


----------



## Nello (Oct 13, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Brazilan server is ruined by Brazilians.


Wouldn't the Brazilians think the same way about non-Brazilians 

Or are Brazilians as angry as Russians


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 13, 2017)

Nello said:


> Wouldn't the Brazilians think the same way about non-Brazilians
> 
> Or are Brazilians as angry as Russians



Nah we aren't angry.

We are the biggest trolls tho. We have that art perfected.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2017)

HUEHUEHUE GIBI MONI PLOS


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2017)

@Law


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> @Law hug


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Shiny (Oct 13, 2017)

Trust me ddl...at least in dota peruvians are by far much worse than brazilians


----------



## Shiny (Oct 13, 2017)

NA are the best trolls...brazilians think they are trolling but they are just acting childish and retarded


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 13, 2017)

Most are childish and retarded, but the professional ones are the best trolls.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 13, 2017)

Seriously, in that game I played there was one Fiora bitching at everyone for being bad, because we were feeding a Warwick.

Who lately I found out also spent the game bitching at his team for being bad.

So we won, and after the game the two started bonding over how much they had carried their respective teams.


----------



## Aries (Oct 13, 2017)

I have a new idea for a mafia game concept. With Clash of Hosts becoming its own thing with hosts working together to make a bit RM gane, Host Wars hopefully is successful for more to come. 2 Hosts face off to determine who the better host is. 2 separate games followed by a merged RM game as the final game. This concept will be like a mix of those too and the platinum invitationals. I will dub it.... Mafia League.... A  team based Mafia like tournament. With 5 or more hosts represented by a team of players in generic/mason like games. Which ever team has the most points/wins by the end of the rounds is declared the winner.


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Like... I keep wanting to come back because this game is so fun.
> 
> But it is making my days more stressful instead of being a way to relax.



Art is a great way to relax, how about trying it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2017)

>art
>2017


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2017)

W said:


> >art
> >2017



rip sphyer


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 13, 2017)

Platinum said:


> rip sphyer


----------



## Shizune (Oct 13, 2017)

DDL this is kinda insane, you're letting anonymous strangers dictate your entire day. Just /mute all at the start of your games.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2017)

W said:


> >art
> >2017



What


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> What



You're a good comedian.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 13, 2017)

W said:


> >art
> >2017



It's called Nicki Minaj


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2017)

W said:


> You're a good comedian.



Tfw I was serious


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2017)

Shizune said:


> It's called Nicki Minaj


----------



## Psychic (Oct 13, 2017)

Am I the only one who plays league to reduce my stress? 
I keep reading ww as warwick. I haven't played league in ages, and by ages I mean 3 days.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 13, 2017)

Psychic said:


> Am I the only one who plays league to reduce my stress?
> I keep reading ww as warwick. I haven't played league in ages, and by ages I mean 3 days.



Old wisdom actually says not to play League when you want to unwind, lol


----------



## Tiger (Oct 13, 2017)

Aries said:


> I have a new idea for a mafia game concept. With Clash of Hosts becoming its own thing with hosts working together to make a bit RM gane, Host Wars hopefully is successful for more to come. 2 Hosts face off to determine who the better host is. 2 separate games followed by a merged RM game as the final game. This concept will be like a mix of those too and the platinum invitationals. I will dub it.... Mafia League.... A  team based Mafia like tournament. With 5 or more hosts represented by a team of players in generic/mason like games. Which ever team has the most points/wins by the end of the rounds is declared the winner.



Sounds like intentional butthurt. Declaring a winner very arbitrarily. I foresee negativity in large amounts.


----------



## Psychic (Oct 13, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Old wisdom actually says not to play League when you want to unwind, lol


But killing other players is fun.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 13, 2017)

Law said:


> Sounds like intentional butthurt. Declaring a winner very arbitrarily. I foresee negativity in large amounts.



So, just a standard Aries game then.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 13, 2017)

Psychic said:


> But killing other players is fun.



This.

It's only fun when they run.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 13, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> So, just a standard Aries game then.



And I'd be completely fine with that. I just don't want people around here to think the game is _actually_ crowning "best host" arbitrarily, when it really isn't.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 13, 2017)

Law said:


> And I'd be completely fine with that. I just don't want people around here to think the game is _actually_ crowning "best host" arbitrarily, when it really isn't.



Like anyone takes Aries seriously with such things.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2017)

Psychic's game

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Oct 13, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Like anyone takes Aries seriously with such things.



Newer players don't know these things. Illustrated by how many people didn't know what they were getting themselves into with Faves this year. You know, CR's grand opus, his swansong, his big ex...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2017)

Law said:


> Newer players don't know these things. Illustrated by how many people didn't know what they were getting themselves into with Faves this year. You know, CR's grand opus, his swansong, his big ex...



But that's Dragonball 3


----------



## Tiger (Oct 13, 2017)

W said:


> But that's Dragonball 3



Are you memeing me at the moment?


----------



## Shiny (Oct 13, 2017)

Finally psychic's game will end... jesus


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 13, 2017)

Law said:


> Are you memeing me at the moment?


No, Aries said he didn't care for faves, DB3 is his big game lul.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 13, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> No, Aries said he didn't care for faves, DB3 is his big game lul.



Sigh. No, you don't get the joke either.

This is what I get for being the only one who both pays attention _and_ has a good memory.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 13, 2017)

Well, my memory is pretty shit these years so fair 'nuff.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2017)

He literally did say though he was using F7 as a promotion for DB3 which was his real passion project or something.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 13, 2017)

Law said:


> Sigh. No, you don't get the joke either.
> 
> This is what I get for being the only one who both pays attention _and_ has a good memory.



 

Enlighten us, so I can (possibly) correct you. >.>


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 13, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm enjoying LoL but the toxicity is already getting under my skin. Every time I don't /mute all at the start of the game I end up regretting it.
> 
> Basically every game there is at least one guy who demands everyone to be perfect and usually gets at odds with me because guess what, I'm not good at this game.
> 
> Is there even a way to play LoL casually?


ARAM is your best bet but some people rage even on there.

I got banned for the first time yesterday because this Vayne wanted to be toxic to me, ping spam me to come to her lane(worse thing to trigger me. So I cussed her out


----------



## Tiger (Oct 13, 2017)

W said:


> He literally did say though he was using F7 as a promotion for DB3 which was his real passion project or something.





Mr. Waffles said:


> Enlighten us, so I can (possibly) correct you. >.>



He said that _recently_. He did not say that when he asked to have the chance to host it last year. "FAVIIORITES", with all the 7s and themes etc. Was meant to be his big farewell.

Until he changed his mind more recently and used it as an ad for a shitty DB theme instead. Not before completely negating what makes it favorites to begin with, of course, by making a great deal of the roles with no submissions.

Trust me, there would have been a fight from multiple people last year if he had said upfront that he wasn't taking it seriously. He, in fact, said quite the opposite.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 13, 2017)

Ha! Well not my memory at fault then, I wasn't even active back then.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 13, 2017)

Law said:


> He said that _recently_. He did not say that when he asked to have the chance to host it last year. "FAVIIORITES", with all the 7s and themes etc. Was meant to be his big farewell.
> 
> Until he changed his mind more recently and used it as an ad for a shitty DB theme instead. Not before completely negating what makes it favorites to begin with, of course, by making a great deal of the roles with no submissions.
> 
> Trust me, there would have been a fight from multiple people last year if he had said upfront that he wasn't taking it seriously. He, in fact, said quite the opposite.



I remember him saying it.
I also remember thinking "_Uh huh_".

I counter all this by saying...

> Aries


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 13, 2017)

Law said:


> Sigh. No, you don't get the joke either.
> 
> This is what I get for being the only one who both pays attention _and_ has a good memory.


I try not to remember Aries taint.



Law said:


> He said that _recently_. He did not say that when he asked to have the chance to host it last year. "FAVIIORITES", with all the 7s and themes etc. Was meant to be his big farewell.
> 
> Until he changed his mind more recently and used it as an ad for a shitty DB theme instead. Not before completely negating what makes it favorites to begin with, of course, by making a great deal of the roles with no submissions.
> 
> Trust me, there would have been a fight from multiple people last year if he had said upfront that he wasn't taking it seriously. He, in fact, said quite the opposite.


If it wasn't for Marco co-hosting I might have fought it either way. Then Marco left and I didn't have fight left in me for months


----------



## Tiger (Oct 13, 2017)

Inb4 'blame Marco for leaving', or 'Aries gonna Aries' as if CR is somehow impaired and literally can't help himself. He's not. He makes choices, and knows what he's doing.

He asked to be trusted. And he failed to uphold it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 13, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> If it wasn't for Marco co-hosting I might have fought it either way. Then Marco left and I didn't have fight left in me for months


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2017)

The scorpion and the frog applies to favs 7 well.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 13, 2017)

Basically implying that CR is incapable of making decisions for himself and is a slave to his impulses and bad choices.

I personally believe that's a really dumb analogy, but what's far dumber is that some of you do think that and don't see a problem with it.

I mean, I'm the angry one...but you're insulting him far more than I ever have.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 13, 2017)

Next 2 years of favorites will be good ones  

2k18 EmberLawguard 
2k19 White Iwan Wolf Desu


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2017)

Don't forget 2022 hosted by me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2017)

Wait no it was 2020

I called dibs on Favorites 10 I think


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 13, 2017)

Trifecta


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 13, 2017)

Triple Whammy


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 13, 2017)

something something something cool sounding with 3


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 13, 2017)

Law said:


> Basically implying that CR is incapable of making decisions for himself and is a slave to his impulses and bad choices.
> 
> I personally believe that's a really dumb analogy, but what's far dumber is that some of you do think that and don't see a problem with it.
> 
> I mean, I'm the angry one...but you're insulting him far more than I ever have.


No one understands our pain, except maybe @Dragon D. Luffy . He got exposed to early to the troll though, whereas I have avoided Aries games like the plague. Joined DBS game just to give him a chance as I like DB but yeah...

Few here care to hold people accountable.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 13, 2017)

Law said:


> Basically implying that CR is incapable of making decisions for himself and is a slave to his impulses and bad choices.
> 
> I personally believe that's a really dumb analogy, but what's far dumber is that some of you do think that and don't see a problem with it.
> 
> I mean, I'm the angry one...but you're insulting him far more than I ever have.



I'll just sit here and... smh.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2017)

Fair warning

I'm doing away with these dumbass Roman Numerals for F10 

It shall be called:

Favorites 10th Anniversary! - Celebrating a Decade of NF's Favorite Role Madness Mafia Game(TM)


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2017)

Law said:


> Basically implying that CR is incapable of making decisions for himself and is a slave to his impulses and bad choices.
> 
> I personally believe that's a really dumb analogy, but what's far dumber is that some of you do think that and don't see a problem with it.
> 
> I mean, I'm the angry one...but you're insulting him far more than I ever have.



Not what i'm implying at all by the way. You are the one calling what he does bad choices not me.

Aries likes to do things that interest and inspire him, and expecting that to change to conform to some intangible idea of what a favorite game should be when his cohost dips and leaves him alone was never going to be what happened.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 13, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Not what i'm implying at all by the way. You are the one calling what he does bad choices not me.
> 
> Aries likes to do things that interest and inspire him, and expecting that to change to conform to some intangible idea of what a favorite game should be when his cohost dips and leaves him alone was never going to happen.



*cough*


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> *cough*


Eh, I don't know about that.

Aries has been very flexible and receptive to the ideas i've been throwing out for the framework for our collab series when we have talked about it over discord.


----------



## Aries (Oct 13, 2017)

Law said:


> Sounds like intentional butthurt. Declaring a winner very arbitrarily. I foresee negativity in large amounts.



The concept is pretty much platinum invitationals/ nf mafia championships. Just under team names. You have to take yourself to serious as a host to think this game actually represents  the quality of a host you are if your team gets the most points or think your the best at making roles because x amount of people voted for your role in CotH


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 13, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Eh, I don't know about that.
> 
> Aries has been very flexible and receptive to the ideas i've been throwing out for the framework for our collab series when we have talked about it over discord.



I'd argue there is a difference between Aries/Marco and Aries/you, but 
> arguing

Eh.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'd argue there is a difference between Aries/Marco and Aries/you, but
> > arguing
> 
> Eh.



I'm actually interested in this if you want to expound on it waffles >.>


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 13, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I'm actually interested in this if you want to expound on it waffles >.>



>...................................................................................................................................................................................................>


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> >...................................................................................................................................................................................................>



<.<

You got time to lurk here, you got time to post a two sentence explanation >.>


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 13, 2017)

Platinum said:


> <.<
> 
> You got time to lurk here, you got time to post a two sentence explanation >.>



If time was a problem it would mean I'd have a life.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> If time was a problem it would mean I'd have a life.



I would assume time would be a problem for you though.

Not like you have much time left old man waffles .


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 13, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I would assume time would be a problem for you though.
> 
> Not like you have much time left old man waffles .



Low blow, bro.


----------



## Aries (Oct 13, 2017)

I thought it was already known I only make games that not only inspire me but give me creative freedom on the game? Theirs a reason a co hosted game of wpk and me didn't work out and why with platinum it is. The latter was much more open to merging creative ideas together then the former who wanted more of a balanced game/less likely to take risks. Their both good hosts but one suited my style/personality more then the other. 

Naruto Mafia is basically a apology/redemption for Favorites, its the game you guys should have gotten and know I was capable of making if didn't lose interest somewhere along the way. Reason why I'm going to be much stricter in that game over any other game ever made. DB3 is being post poned for that reason.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 13, 2017)

Aries said:


> I thought it was already known I only make games that not only inspire me but give me creative freedom on the game? Theirs a reason a co hosted game of wpk and me didn't work out and why with platinum it is. The latter was much more open to merging creative ideas together then the former who wanted more of a balanced game/less likely to take risks. Their both good hosts but one suited my style/personality more then the other.
> 
> Naruto Mafia is basically a apology/redemption for Favorites, its the game you guys should have gotten and know I was capable of making if didn't lose interest somewhere along the way. Reason why I'm going to be much stricter in that game over any other game ever made. DB3 is being post poned for that reason.


I don't think a 50/50 split would ever work for us, we just have near opposite mindsets. Being a helper though shouldn't be an issue.

Speaking of which, will be getting to some more stuff for the Naruto game within the next week. Procrastination nation and all that.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2017)

Updated my statistics thread. Since I've been tracking them, Stelios has been lynched in 100% of games on D1!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 13, 2017)

W said:


> Updated my statistics thread. Since I've been tracking them, Stelios has been lynched in 100% of games on D1!


not counting disney princess game?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2017)

Nah. Only games that started after the announcement of the project.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

Psychic said:


> Am I the only one who plays league to reduce my stress?
> I keep reading ww as warwick. I haven't played league in ages, and by ages I mean 3 days.


I play league to reduce stress too.

I don't get tilted that easily (who would know)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Oct 13, 2017)

W said:


> HUEHUEHUE GIBI MONI PLOS




I REPORT YOU
PK PK PK YOU ARE HUNTED

BR?
BR BR BR BR BR
HUEHUEHUE


fucking Tibia
though on the euro servers it was all that but replace the BR? with PL?


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> 2k19 White Iwan Wolf Desu


Uh no.

2k19 is mine and Nutty's


----------



## Didi (Oct 13, 2017)

W said:


> Wait no it was 2020
> 
> I called dibs on Favorites 10 I think




Bro I called dibs on 2020 though


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2017)

Didi said:


> Bro I called dibs on 2020 though



Oh

What the hell did I call dibs on


----------



## Tiger (Oct 13, 2017)

What's really funny for me is watching both Didi and Waddo call dibs on 2020, and both Nitty/Sin, and Iwan/WW call dibs for 2019.


----------



## Didi (Oct 13, 2017)

W said:


> Oh
> 
> What the hell did I call dibs on




I mean you might've still called dibs on Favs 10 while I called dibs on 2020 cuz I didn't realize it was the same thing lol


though if it's with you I'd be down to do it together tbh


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2017)

Didi said:


> I mean you might've still called dibs on Favs 10 while I called dibs on 2020 cuz I didn't realize it was the same thing lol
> 
> 
> though if it's with you I'd be down to do it together tbh



Sounds good 

I firmly think it's a two person job anyways. And I cover the NA timezone and you the EU

It's natural synergy

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

W said:


> Fair warning
> 
> I'm doing away with these dumbass Roman Numerals for F10
> 
> ...


I dont  trust you with Faves either. I remember last time you tried to host it. You pulled a Sin before pulling a Sin was even a thing!


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I dont  trust you with Faves either. I remember last time you tried to host it. You pulled a Sin before pulling a Sin was even a thing!



I was a volatile drug addict experiencing extreme emotional distress.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2017)

The only solution here is obvious.

I host every favorties from now until the end of time, and half-ass them all .


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

W said:


> I was a volatile drug addict experiencing extreme emotional distress.


Fuck why didn't I use that as an excuse every time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (Oct 13, 2017)

I know for sure that iwan officially declared he wanted 2019 Faves.

With Nitty and Sin, it seemed 90% 'let's for sure do it', and 10% 'wouldn't it be tea if we did an all gay Faves?'

So I wasn't 100% sure.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (Oct 13, 2017)

@SinRaven @Shizune 

Manga Mashup Memorial 

@iwandesu @White Wolf 

Favorites without manga/anime

That would make for a killer Summer?


----------



## Didi (Oct 13, 2017)

W said:


> Sounds good
> 
> I firmly think it's a two person job anyways. And I cover the NA timezone and you the EU
> 
> It's natural synergy


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 13, 2017)

It would be more of a favorites without it being exclusively about anime/manga
Wont stop people from submitting then but yeah
 Sounds great


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 13, 2017)

Law said:


> @SinRaven @Shizune
> 
> Manga Mashup Memorial
> 
> ...


Is this for 2019 or are you giving us a suggestion for now ?


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

Law said:


> I know for sure that iwan officially declared he wanted 2019 Faves.
> 
> With Nitty and Sin, it seemed 90% 'let's for sure do it', and 10% 'wouldn't it be tea if we did an all gay Faves?'
> 
> So I wasn't 100% sure.


That's homophobic

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 13, 2017)

Isn't the real question @SinRaven  where's FMA:FIA?


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

Law said:


> @SinRaven @Shizune
> 
> Manga Mashup Memorial
> 
> ...


I'm pretty done with Mango right now but I'm open for it.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Isn't the real question @SinRaven  where's FMA:FIA?


FIA?


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 13, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> FIA?


 

FMA
MAFIA
FMA:FIA


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

I have a personal schedule for the end of 2017 and 2018 for hosting games and other mafia related stuff, but I'm not sharing it because I'm done with promising stuff before I'm 100% sure I have the dedication, the time and the mindset to do it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> FMA
> MAFIA
> FMA:FIA


That's gay


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

FMA: the Broken Curse may or may not be on that personal schedule  

(To be honest it did cross my mind but no promises. It's not on the schedule yet.)


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

To prove why I shouldn't share the schedule: I'm already 1.5 month late hosting the first game one it


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

@Law I was joking when I said it was homophobic  (as in: I don't give a darn), but you rate it as a disagree but in reality that comment was really homophobic and now I actually _am_ slightly offended by your denial of it


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>


Tbf I have been really busy (as evident in by my activity in games lately)


----------



## Tiger (Oct 13, 2017)

My proposed solution was for 2019.

Nitty and Sin would be great at carrying the Laix tradition of hosting style.

And I'd recommend that iwan and WW encourage players to branch out from anime and manga for the Faves game. Not restrict it, just encourage.

That's one of the main reasons I encouraged players to submit wild shit last year like concepts and places and entire series or books or songs etc. As a show of good faith for what I assumed would be a manga-only huge game either right before or right after.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 13, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Tbf I have been really busy (as evident in by my activity in games lately)


I see you active in every game...
...not hosted by White Wolf.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 13, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> @Law I was joking when I said it was homophobic  (as in: I don't give a darn), but you rate it as a disagree but in reality that comment was really homophobic and now I actually _am_ slightly offended by your denial of it



Except I'm fairly certain that was an accurate paraphrase. So...like...no?


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I see you active in every game...
> ...not hosted by White Wolf.


I have had activity spikes in a lot of games, but in generally 90% of the games I have been inactive especially compared to me usual activity.


----------



## Didi (Oct 13, 2017)

He probably means he's inactive in all his QTs

lynch him in all his games to be sure


----------



## Tiger (Oct 13, 2017)

I mean, as accurate as Hank Hill or Phil Dunphy can be trying to paraphrase Nitty.

I knew you were joking when you posted a cat emote rolling around on the floor. I disagreed because I didn't (read: couldn't) make up that quote out of thin air.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

Law said:


> Except I'm fairly certain that was an accurate paraphrase. So...like...no?


Eh yes. It implies 'gay' is our main (or only) character trait (and I'm not even gay). It implies such a thought would cross our minds, which in turn would imply we'd put our implied 'interest' (being gay) over the needs of the community. 

It was a joke and I know that, but it can be considered very (!) offensive. I'd ask @Shizune to explain because he's much more of a SJW than I ever could be. 

We'd definitely joke about making an all gay Favorites, but it would never be an actual thought.

Long story short: I don't care and you can say whatever you want, but don't deny the possibility of it being offensive.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 13, 2017)

Sin isn't gay?


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 13, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> (and I'm not even gay)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 13, 2017)

Damn, you got both White's attention



Stay classy Raven


----------



## Tiger (Oct 13, 2017)

@Shizune 

I took something _you_ said, and repeated it later to tease you. Here's your chance to let me know how offended you are.

I'll wait.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Oct 13, 2017)

*rates myself informative*

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

The point





Law said:


> @Shizune
> 
> I took something _you_ said, and repeated it later to tease you. Here's your chance to let me know how offended you are.
> 
> I'll wait.


....

...

..

.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

.

..

.




.

...


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

....
.

.

.............


.
..

your head.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 13, 2017)

Someone missed the point here, but it's not me.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 13, 2017)

Kids these days


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> *rates myself informative*


Stalker.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 13, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Stalker.


I was in the neighborhood.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

Law said:


> Someone missed the point here, but it's not me.


Yes it is.

It's not about you paraphrasing Nitty like that. It's about you implying we'd ever think that seriously ("there's a 10% chance"). And it's about you using that in a negative way, making it an argument on why we _shouldn't_ do something.

Like I said, I don't care. I knew it was a joke. But denying the possibility of being offensive does hurt me.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

Btw Im not gay but I am gay.

If I'd describe myself I'd say bisexual as to not make things confusing, but frankly enough my sexuality is more fluid than that.

Don't worry, most of the time I don't even get it.

But call me gay, bi, whatever, those words have little meaning to me other than making great swear words.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> That's homophobic



im homophobic in the purest sense of the word

as in 

don't hate them

i am

A FEARED of them 

people who wear feather boas are terrifying

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (Oct 13, 2017)

At any rate, my point was I wasn't 100% sure you guys were serious about wanting the next Faves. Not that I have an obligation to keep track, and I don't have a photographic memory...just a decent one.

Which led me to my proposal. I bet Nitty would love a chance to honor Laix with  manga mashup game.

But if you guys absolutely want Faves, you'll have to come to an agreement amongst yourselves.

I could be the arbiter of hosting and official "dibs", if people want...but I didn't think anyone would like that very much.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 13, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> which in turn would imply we'd put our implied 'interest' (being gay) over the needs of the community.



To be fair we have so many games that one themed after gay things could be interesting and wouldn't necessarily be against the interests of the community.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

W said:


> im homophobic in the purest sense of the word
> 
> as in
> 
> ...


Ca-Caw!


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> To be fair we have so many games that one themed after gay things could be interesting and wouldn't necessarily be against the interests of the community.


Patience. 

(But it would be against the interest of the community if we'd make Favorites gay themed)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 13, 2017)

So turns out I'm so good at Dr. Mundo every time I play with it I get people wanting me to add me afterwards.

Which is weird.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 13, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Patience.
> 
> (But it would be against the interest of the community if we'd make Favorites gay themed)



Oh yeah, Favorites would be.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

Law said:


> At any rate, my point was I wasn't 100% sure you guys were serious about wanting the next Faves. Not that I have an obligation to keep track, and I don't have a photographic memory...just a decent one.
> 
> Which led me to my proposal. I bet Nitty would love a chance to honor Laix with  manga mashup game.
> 
> ...


Yes yes thanks for the apology again. 

Oh. Forgot I didn't see any.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 13, 2017)

Like, i'm still not good at LoL, but I have some afinity which this guy. The ability to throw myself into things and not die is appealing. As opposed to throwing myself into things and feeding them.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So turns out I'm so good at Dr. Mundo every time I play with it I get people wanting me to add me afterwards.
> 
> Which is weird.


Add them, say "Mundo goes where he pleases", then leave into the sunset and remove them.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2017)

Sorry I didn't get to vote, read to like page 8 during lunch break then was in class,


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2017)

Can smell the smoke from sonoma* even downtown. rip


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2017)

Manga mashup by you two would be lit


----------



## Shizune (Oct 13, 2017)

All I know is that SinRaven likes women too, so he _definitely _can't sit with us.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 13, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Eh yes. It implies 'gay' is our main (or only) character trait (and I'm not even gay). It implies such a thought would cross our minds, which in turn would imply we'd put our implied 'interest' (being gay) over the needs of the community.



I don't agree, I would definitely want it to go down as the gay game because I only serve quality and I would want people to know that the gays serve quality.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 13, 2017)

Shizune said:


> All I know is that SinRaven likes women too, so he _definitely _can't sit with us.



Don't you guys have an LBGT identity or smh?

You are the G, he is the B.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 13, 2017)

@Lord Genome and @Badalight should host a manga mashup, they've read more mangas than the rest of this section combined.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2017)

Nah fam

Viole has probably read more than both of them


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 13, 2017)

Shizune said:


> All I know is that SinRaven likes women too, so he _definitely _can't sit with us.


Damn I can't sit with you Nitty cause I only like women


----------



## Shizune (Oct 13, 2017)

Law said:


> My proposed solution was for 2019.
> 
> Nitty and Sin would be great at carrying the Laix tradition of hosting style.
> 
> ...



To be honest with you I don't have the same style as Laix. I remember his roles being very long with abilities that were difficult to control and didn't synergize with each other. I prefer trying to keep abilities short, but impactful. I did this better in my League game; my Warcraft game ended up being more bloated with abilities than I would have liked. I'm also working on a Cartoon Network game where I'm trying to deliver on this again.


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2017)

What type of chicks are you into @SinRaven ?


----------



## Shizune (Oct 13, 2017)

I just try to really put myself in the position of the player. I want them to be able to remember their abilities without looking at their PM, I want them to get a role that's exciting for them, and I want them to understand their goal in the game and the optimal use of their ability. Those things are all every important to me.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 13, 2017)

RemChu said:


> What type of chicks are you into @SinRaven ?



Ones with dicks, so he hits two birds with one stone.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

Shizune said:


> All I know is that SinRaven likes women too, so he _definitely _can't sit with us.


That's.... Homophobic...? :


----------



## Tiger (Oct 13, 2017)

Shizune said:


> To be honest with you I don't have the same style as Laix. I remember his roles being very long with abilities that were difficult to control and didn't synergize with each other. I prefer trying to keep abilities short, but impactful. I did this better in my League game; my Warcraft game ended up being more bloated with abilities than I would have liked. I'm also working on a Cartoon Network game where I'm trying to deliver on this again.



Nah it isn't about the roles.

You are driven to make the games fun. That's his spirit.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

RemChu said:


> What type of chicks are you into @SinRaven ?


Usually Latinas.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Ones with dicks, so he hits two birds with one stone.


Also this.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 13, 2017)

Shizune said:


> To be honest with you I don't have the same style as Laix. I remember his roles being very long with abilities that were difficult to control and didn't synergize with each other. I prefer trying to keep abilities short, but impactful. I did this better in my League game; my Warcraft game ended up being more bloated with abilities than I would have liked. I'm also working on a Cartoon Network game where I'm trying to deliver on this again.


Better have regular show


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

Can't say I don't want to try a chick with a dick once or twice. 

Also can't say I don't want to be fucked while dressed as a woman ever.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 13, 2017)

Law said:


> Nah it isn't about the roles.
> 
> You are driven to make the games fun. That's his spirit.



I dunno, I think I'm more of a purist than you might realize. No offense to Laix because he was much better at many things than I am, but I think his style was much more "out there" than mine. I won't host a game I wouldn't enjoy so the game does have to be fun for me to host it, but I think I try to ground that fun very heavily in the basic elements of mafia. Laix took the game to places I wouldn't have.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 13, 2017)

Shizune said:


> I just try to really put myself in the position of the player. I want them to be able to remember their abilities without looking at their PM, I want them to get a role that's exciting for them, and I want them to understand their goal in the game and the optimal use of their ability. Those things are all every important to me.



You can do these things and keep Laix's spirit of bastard mafia.

You don't have to repéat his mistakes. Repeat the good things (the trolling).


----------



## Didi (Oct 13, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Can't say I don't want to try a chick with a dick once or twice.
> 
> Also can't say I don't want to be fucked while dressed as a woman ever.




Never change, mafia convo thread

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 13, 2017)

Laix made some good roles but half of the roles in the last MM were shit.

He asked for character nominations but he made very lazy roles for the ones he didn't know.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

Laix's Dahlia still haunts me to this day.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 13, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Laix made some good roles but half of the roles in the last MM were shit.
> 
> He asked for character nominations but he made very lazy roles for the ones he didn't know.



This is why I could never take character submissions. Because if you give me a flop, I'm not gonna know what to do.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

Laix's biggest talent was hyping things up and keeping the hype going. I'd bet my ass on that if he was still active, this section would be at least 10% more active.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 13, 2017)

As a three times Favorites host, I can say you just have to accept that not all the roles will be awesome/fit the character very well when working with submissions.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 13, 2017)

Shizune said:


> I dunno, I think I'm more of a purist than you might realize. No offense to Laix because he was much better at many things than I am, but I think his style was much more "out there" than mine. I won't host a game I wouldn't enjoy so the game does have to be fun for me to host it, but I think I try to ground that fun very heavily in the basic elements of mafia. Laix took the game to places I wouldn't have.



I played your HST game and your LoL game. I watched Warcraft.

I'm not saying "Nitty should emulate Laix". I'm saying you have a similar desire to see the players have fun and can evolve manga mashup to be more your style while still honoring its creator.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 13, 2017)

You played my League game?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 13, 2017)

Also I loved that HST game, I just realized I could host it here.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 13, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Laix's biggest talent was hyping things up and keeping the hype going. I'd bet my ass on that if he was still active, this section would be at least 10% more active.



That's possible. But purely by the numbers, the section is having its most active year in the last several.

I credit the efforts of a handful of people going out into the wilderness to bring more folks over here.

Hopefully an announcement in November will help us continue that trend next year.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 13, 2017)

Again no offense to Laix but a _lot _of that hype came from the awesome visuals for his games. He was churning out graphics for everything, and then sigs for people to advertise the game. We haven't had anyone like that since Laix and Olivia quit and I've missed it dearly. Which reminds me I wanted to tell @White Wolf his game had pretty pictures as well and I hope he continues pursuing games with graphics because the section really seemed to enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 13, 2017)

Would there be interest in a game like this? And is it balanced?

_Open Setup_
3 Mafia Goons
7 Vanilla Townies
2 Faith Healers
1 Sane Cop

_Faith Healers can protect a player each night, but if two healers protect the same target, the effect is nullified._

Obviously this doesn't have the role madness that NF is accustomed to even for vanilla games but it might be fun to go back to the roots and focus on the essence of the game, you know


----------



## Nello (Oct 13, 2017)

I found the setup on mafiascum so i'm guessing it's balanced


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Usually Latinas.


Join me in Spain sometime .


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 13, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Laix's Dahlia still haunts me to this day.



That's one of the good ones.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 13, 2017)

Rainbow rating for gay 
There was lgbt day at work.
They had bagels near the coffee machines topped with rainbow colored sprinkles.
I ate more than three

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 13, 2017)

Shizune said:


> This is why I could never take character submissions. Because if you give me a flop, I'm not gonna know what to do.



What I did in Favs was making the roles less about a homage to the original thing, and more about creating a fun core mechanic with the stuff I read in a wiki for 10 minutes.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Rainbow rating for gay
> There was lgbt day at work.
> They had bagels near the coffee machines topped with rainbow colored sprinkles.
> I ate more than three


Our community doesn't deserve you. Thank you for your support.

Three bagels guys. If that doesn't say fuck you to Trump I don't know what does.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2017)

Mmmmm... bagels


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> That's one of the good ones.


What no.

That role was disgustingly frustrating to play as! Of course it was a fun hype one that made the Dahlia legacy even more iconic, but goddamn it was frustrating.

More importantly Stelios also was frustrating fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Nello (Oct 13, 2017)

I feel like there's a lack of appreciation for classic mafia around here

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

Nello said:


> I feel like there's a lack of appreciation for classic mafia around here


Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiny (Oct 13, 2017)

I think it's time to make my first mafia game, even blur made one, it will be  semi-vanilla with hints on the write ups


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

There are a lot of classic/vanilla enthusiasts and 1/3 games here is vanilla(ish). Sometime it's more. 

There's a lot of appreciation for role madness here, but classic mafia definitely is very appreciated as well.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

Shiny said:


> I think it's time to make my first mafia game, even blur made one, it will be vanilla/ semi-vanilla with hints on the write ups


I'm pretty sure you did one once


----------



## Nello (Oct 13, 2017)

I thought you guys were OG but now I know better


----------



## Nello (Oct 13, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> There are a lot of classic/vanilla enthusiasts and 1/3 games here is vanilla(ish). Sometime it's more.
> 
> There's a lot of appreciation for role madness here, but classic mafia definitely is very appreciated as well.


Oh. Cool 
I'll probably start signups soon then


----------



## Shizune (Oct 13, 2017)

I never understood the "hints in the writeups" thing, seems like an inherently bastard mechanic and if I got caught as scum because of a mod hint, best believe the meltdown would be iconic.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 13, 2017)

I already have signups up for a vanilla game. I would have pushed to fill the signups and start it now, but Manny and I swapped spots so his game is running now and mine will run after Platinum's slot.


----------



## Shiny (Oct 13, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I'm pretty sure you did one once




never,i was going to co host one with blur, a diablo series role madness...we even made some roles but we were too lazy so blur made his vanilla game lol


----------



## Nello (Oct 13, 2017)

Shizune said:


> I already have signups up for a vanilla game. I would have pushed to fill the signups and start it now, but Manny and I swapped spots so his game is running now and mine will run after Platinum's slot.


Oh right we're waiting for Plat's game too


----------



## Didi (Oct 13, 2017)

Nello said:


> Would there be interest in a game like this? And is it balanced?
> 
> _Open Setup_
> 3 Mafia Goons
> ...




my instinct says that town should be very favoured in this setup


----------



## Shizune (Oct 13, 2017)

I agree with Didi, mafia gets rolled.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 13, 2017)

Add a miller to the town and a godfather (investigation proof) to the mafia and it would be a lot better imo


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

I need sleep.

I wonder if I'll wake up to getting what someone owes me.

Especially after some recent conversions about respect. 

Goodnight.


----------



## Aries (Oct 13, 2017)

Me right now


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Add a miller to the town and a godfather (investigation proof) to the mafia and it would be a lot better imo


Then town will get steamrolled tbh


----------



## Shizune (Oct 13, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I need sleep.
> 
> I wonder if I'll wake up to getting what someone owes me.
> 
> ...



Do I owe you an apology?  If so I'm sorry.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

Add just one of those and don't allow the healers to protect themselves or each other (as in protecting the other one would fail as well) and then it should be fair game I thonm


----------



## Nello (Oct 13, 2017)

What if I just made one of the goons a Godfather


----------



## Nello (Oct 13, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Add just one of those and don't allow the healers to protect themselves or each other (as in protecting the other one would fail as well) and then it should be fair game I thonm


Okay so add Godfather and healers can't protect healers


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Do I owe you an apology?  If so I'm sorry.


Yeah girl you owe me an apology for going monogamous with WPK! Share the man ffs 

No not you silly


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2017)

Doesn't faith healer mean there's a 50% chance for the heal to fail and if both target the same person it fails 100%


----------



## Nello (Oct 13, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Doesn't faith healer mean there's a 50% chance for the heal to fail and if both target the same person it fails 100%





> Traditionally, the *Faith Healer* is a  with a 50% chance of success.
> 
> On chatmafia.net, a Faith Healer isn't a percentage role. Instead, it reverses the protection on the target. If the target isn't protected, the Faith Healer protects them from a single kill. If the target is protected by someone else, that protection is undone.
> 
> A combination of the two versions is notably seen in the Open setup .


I wanted to eliminate the RNG factor but maybe i've made town favored in the process


----------



## Didi (Oct 13, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Add a miller to the town and a godfather (investigation proof) to the mafia and it would be a lot better imo



I was just gonna say godfather, +2 ways to fuck with investigations would throw it back in mafia's favour I think


though it still feels weak with only godfather hmm


----------



## Didi (Oct 13, 2017)

I should read further before replying


I agree with Sin
add Godfather and have the Faith Healers also fail on eachother and I think it should be gucci


----------



## Aries (Oct 13, 2017)

Nello said:


> What if I just made one of the goons a Godfather



Go for option Z. Use that creativity and make multiple members game. The Legend of Mafia: OcarinOrder of Time followed by its sequel The Legend of Mafia: MajorAries Troll Mask a game where you have 3 cycles to win or a moon bomb crashes down and kills everyone. Follow that up with the finale The Legend of Mafia: Hope of the Wild.

Reactions: Creative 2


----------



## Nello (Oct 13, 2017)

Okay so

_Open Setup
_
1 Godfather
2 Mafia Goons

1 Sane Cop
2 Faith Healers
7 Vanilla Townies

_Faith Healers can protect a player each night. Protect fails if the target is a healer, or if the target receives 2 simultaenous protections._


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 13, 2017)

anyone else have connection issues to Narutoforums specifically? I was having issues coming here but everywhere else worked fine.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Aries (Oct 13, 2017)

Search your feelings nello *The Legend of Mafia* is a must do game. You can even do the prequels like.... Skywad SworDupe. The Main Antagonist of this 100% original theme would be SinRaven. 

In a plot twist he will reveal after being defeated he was just trying to get his master Vasto out of the void. Who then loses and sent back in the void again but not before he rage curses the mafia community to be forever haunted by troll hosting, inactifags, shitposting, ragers etc.

Even a sequel like Twihost Princess. In this also 100% original theme. Dr. White will be the antagonist trying to bring "Balance" by merging the Generic and RM games together.


He starts off as a calm and aloof in his goal. As godfather he leads his team to claim most of the Generic and RM games before being beaten by Underworld Broker and her furry turned friend White Wolf. Then goes bonkers and being usurped/hijacked by the true man behind the man. Rion...

The milking of this theme is limitless

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cromer (Oct 13, 2017)

Nello said:


> Okay so
> 
> _Open Setup
> _
> ...


Watch town flub this anyway.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 13, 2017)

Aries said:


> Search your feelings nello *The Legend of Mafia* is a must do game. You can even do the prequels like.... Skywad SworDupe. The Main Antagonist of this 100% original theme would be SinRaven.
> 
> In a plot twist he will reveal after being defeated he was just trying to get his master Vasto out of the void. Who then loses and sent back in the void again but not before he rage curses the mafia community to be forever haunted by troll hosting, inactifags, shitposting, ragers etc.
> 
> ...


Rion, masterminding behind me. 

White wolf beating the superior White 

Rion, mastermind a balance team. 

So close you were to a decent storyline..so close.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 13, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> anyone else have connection issues to Narutoforums specifically? I was having issues coming here but everywhere else worked fine.


Like the site wouldn't load at all. On separate devices too.


----------



## Aries (Oct 13, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Rion, masterminding behind me.
> 
> White wolf beating the superior White
> 
> ...



I guess you can say the reason your Zant is because Zants personality is...


UNBALANCED

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH

its only right the reincarnation of Vastos Rage Rion is the mastermind behind a game about Balance/Fairness. You use him along others as a example why Balance should exist and why you should be the one to bring it to others. While Rion sees himself as the victim of unfairness of players and unbalanced game's. One wants to bring Balance to others while the other seeks balance for himself. 11/10 storytelling

Legend will be the ganon in the OcarinOrder of Time. 

In Hope of the Wild the Calamity Ganons will be represented by XxxDarkxxxNationxxx

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Badalight (Oct 13, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> @Lord Genome and @Badalight should host a manga mashup, they've read more mangas than the rest of this section combined.



I read a lot. LG is a monster though.



Underworld Broker said:


> Nah fam
> 
> Viole has probably read more than both of them



Are you sure about that


----------



## Shiny (Oct 13, 2017)

Badaroach


----------



## Shizune (Oct 13, 2017)

Omg the ICONIC Roach  Sis why don't you play mafia anymore?


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 14, 2017)

Aries said:


> and her furry turned friend White Wolf


----------



## Aries (Oct 14, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>



The alternative furry was wpk and I don't think he's even interacted with UB  only you could be the twilight version of link.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 14, 2017)

I already have a great role in mind for a potential Manga Mashup. Part of it/elements of it was gonna be used for Clash of the Hosts, but I think it would fit Manga Mashup better.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 14, 2017)

Badalight said:


> Are you sure



Not 100%
Would be best to ask Viole how many he has read, lol


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 14, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Not 100%
> Would be best to ask Viole how many he has read, lol


@Viole1369


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 14, 2017)

Told him already, he'll maybe reply soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 14, 2017)

Manga as in strictly manga, or anime/Novels which have mangas count too

Bada throw me your numbers


----------



## Badalight (Oct 14, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Manga as in strictly manga, or anime/Novels which have mangas count too
> 
> Bada throw me your numbers



no u 1st

(just manga)
(I'm sure yours will be higher but I dunno if it'll be higher than LGs)


----------



## Viole (Oct 14, 2017)

For some reason I fear Im about to be outweebed here 

At a min 600~ something to upto like 800

Dont ask me to make a list tho. I havent bothered with it for atleast past 4 years. 

But It feel down cuz for past year and two I have been in novels more. 

Now destroy me


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 14, 2017)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeebs.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 14, 2017)

I thought you're at like 1k+, though at least not as much as Momoyo has seen animu


----------



## Badalight (Oct 14, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> For some reason I fear Im about to be outweebed here
> 
> At a min 600~ something to upto like 800
> 
> ...



Naw you have me solidly beat. I think LGs got you though. Are those all of the ones you've finished or just attempted?

I don't keep track of exact numbers, but I write it down if I finish the entire series. I also don't keep track on one-shots. I'm prob around half of you if I include everything.


----------



## Viole (Oct 14, 2017)

Badalight said:


> Naw you have me solidly beat. I think LGs got you though. Are those all of the ones you've finished or just attempted?
> 
> I don't keep track of exact numbers, but I write it down if I finish the entire series. I also don't keep track on one-shots. I'm prob around half of you if I include everything.


Most are finished or well wherever the TL went till 
around 20 should be dropped midway to 2/3rd tho


Underworld Broker said:


> I thought you're at like 1k+, though at least not as much as Momoyo has seen animu


Im 1k+ all weabo shit combined

I started like 5 years ago when I was 16 so yea 

and last 2 years been lazy af to read


----------



## Shizune (Oct 14, 2017)

This is exactly what I'm fucking talking about with draft phase being the worst part of League. Just lost a promo game in large part due to our fucking awful Zed. Look his stats up afterwards and Zed is one of his most played champions and he has a 40% winrate on him.

I honestly don't know why people are allowed to just continue picking champions they are fucking trash at in ranked. It's fucking ranked. I know you had a long day and it makes you feel super cool to come home and pretend to be some weeb edgelord champion, but it's time to put on our big boy pants and consider what might be better for the team before what we want to do.

I just can't imagine who these foaming at the mouth idiots are that bumble around bringing misfortune and despair on the poor souls unfortunate enough to be put on a team with them. Have you never stepped back and considered that your 40% winrate might mean it's time to try an easier champion? Do you think it's just a solo player RPG and the 4 other people are on your team are bots, and you just get to play whatever you want and fuck us?

Some people are such a fucking blight and I just wish I could force them to take a moment to appreciate how fucking stupid they are and how fucking awful it is to be put on a team with them. 

Ranked queue should not be available to everyone. If you won't stop playing a champion and you can't even get close to a 50% winrate, you shouldn't be allowed in ranked. Because this game is not that difficult, and if you're losing that much you're just being obstinate.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 14, 2017)

By comparison I have a fucking 62% winrate on my main.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Legend (Oct 14, 2017)

Waffles used to buy all of the alts and heroes

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 14, 2017)

Tfw I wanted to try LoL once upon a time

From what I hear now it would be hella stressful


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 14, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Tfw I wanted to try LoL once upon a time
> 
> From what I hear now it would be hella stressful



It's only as stressful as you make it to be.


----------



## Legend (Oct 14, 2017)

Its fun once you get into it


----------



## Legend (Oct 14, 2017)

I play it off and on myself


----------



## Viole (Oct 14, 2017)

@Underworld Broker


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 14, 2017)

@Viole1369


----------



## Shizune (Oct 14, 2017)

It's really fucking simple, if you don't want to play competitively that's fine just don't play in the competitive queue

Don't sit there ruining the game for your 4 teammates because you wanna PRACTICE YOUR FAVORITE CHAMPION xD


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 14, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It's only as stressful as you make it to be.



There's a way to play it for fun too?


----------



## Shizune (Oct 14, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> There's a way to play it for fun too?



There's 2 entire separate maps made just for casual play

And then there's casual/non-ranked queues for the main map too


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 14, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> There's a way to play it for fun too?



I was more referring to... a state of mind kind of thing, so yeah.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 14, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Most are finished or well wherever the TL went till
> around 20 should be dropped midway to 2/3rd tho
> 
> Im 1k+ all weabo shit combined
> ...



I stopped reading manga when I moved to Japan

gg


----------



## Viole (Oct 14, 2017)

Badalight said:


> I stopped reading manga when I moved to Japan
> 
> gg




Did you get a 3D Japanese Waifu who would cosplay for you


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 14, 2017)

Badalight said:


> I stopped reading manga when I moved to Japan
> 
> gg


What else would you do in Japan


----------



## Badalight (Oct 14, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Did you get a 3D Japanese Waifu who would cosplay for you



No. rip.



White Wolf said:


> What else would you do in Japan



Teach English to little japanese kids


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 14, 2017)

Badalight said:


> Teach English to little japanese kids


ahhh I see. 

Did you learn Japanese or just get by with your English?


----------



## Badalight (Oct 14, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> ahhh I see.
> 
> Did you learn Japanese or just get by with your English?



Konichiwa 

no I don't know shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Oct 14, 2017)

my fattiest pup squee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 14, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> @Lord Genome and @Badalight should host a manga mashup, they've read more mangas than the rest of this section combined.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 14, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> For some reason I fear Im about to be outweebed here
> 
> At a min 600~ something to upto like 800
> 
> ...



My manga read last time I kept track was like 1.2k 4 years ago

That's including one shots tho


----------



## Viole (Oct 14, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


> My manga read last time I kept track was like 1.2k 4 years ago
> 
> That's including one shots tho


Haaaaaa Nerdddd


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 14, 2017)

@Badalight I miss u come home


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 14, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


> My manga read last time I kept track was like 1.2k 4 years ago
> 
> That's including one shots tho



Jesus James you're a weeb


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 14, 2017)

W said:


> Jesus James you're a weeb


Have a silly.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 14, 2017)

W said:


> Jesus James you're a weeb



I read a lot back in the day


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 14, 2017)

tfw I can barely get through one series a year nowadays


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 14, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> tfw I can barely get through one series a year nowadays



> one serie
> in a year

That's not even hard.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 14, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > one serie
> > in a year
> 
> That's not even hard.


 it's hard for me

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 14, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> it's hard for me



You lack the necessary skills then. 
I started reading Hajime no Ippo when it was over a 1000 chapters.
Took like less than a week to catch up. -shrug-

You need more boredom in your life.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 14, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You lack the necessary skills then.
> I started reading Hajime no Ippo when it was over a 1000 chapters.
> Took like less than a week to catch up. -shrug-
> 
> You need more boredom in your life.


I've gotten too apathetic to things, movies, manga, anime, everything. 

Some months I got it, other months I just don't have it in me to care. 

I'm 20 mins into a movie after nearly 2 weeks
I'm 6 chaps into a manga after 2 months
...I'll get there, eventually...


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 14, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I've gotten too apathetic to things, movies, manga, anime, everything.
> 
> Some months I got it, other months I just don't have it in me to care.
> 
> ...


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 14, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


Reminds me, have an anime tab open from 6 months ago


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 14, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Reminds me, have an anime tab open from 6 months ago


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 14, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


Fine I won't mention TV Series  

You'll mega-drake me


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 14, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Fine I won't mention TV Series
> 
> You'll mega-drake me










​


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 14, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> ​



I didn't even say anything yet


----------



## Platinum (Oct 14, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


> My manga read last time I kept track was like 1.2k 4 years ago
> 
> That's including one shots tho



Fucking weeb .


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 14, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I didn't even say anything yet



I saved you the trouble of having to say it.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 14, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I saved you the trouble of having to say it.


 what a ripoff I like rambling


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 14, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> what a ripoff I like rambling


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 14, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


This isn't the Mafia FC


----------



## Viole (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Jeroen (Oct 14, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> This isn't the Mafia FC



Ah the good ol' Mafia FC.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 14, 2017)

The Mafia FC was good kush. 

So was the Townies Gonna Town FC, I guess.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 14, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Ah the good ol' Mafia FC.


Seven thousand pages of


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 14, 2017)

W said:


> The Mafia FC was good kush.



Pretty much the only good thing Homestuck ever did. 


White Wolf said:


> Seven thousand pages of


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 14, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


2k17 Mafia FC, 7k pages of


----------



## Platinum (Oct 14, 2017)

One day i'll bring back the FC so I can kill it properly once and for all .


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 14, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> 2k17 Mafia FC, 7k pages of



No. 


Platinum said:


> One day i'll bring back the FC so I can kill it properly once and for all .




No killing.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 14, 2017)

W said:


> The Mafia FC was good kush.
> 
> So was the Townies Gonna Town FC, I guess.



Lol the townies gonna town FC wanted to be the mafia FC so badly


----------



## Shizune (Oct 14, 2017)

Drake is a MAN, first of all.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 14, 2017)

We'll never again reach those halcyon days of the mafia FC, where I lead you all like a gentle shepherd.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 14, 2017)

Platinum said:


> We'll never again reach those halcyon days of the mafia FC, where I lead you all like a gentle shepherd.



ROLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 14, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I lead you



> you 
> leading

Have an optimistic.


----------



## Magic (Oct 14, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I've gotten too apathetic to things, movies, manga, anime, everything.
> 
> Some months I got it, other months I just don't have it in me to care.
> 
> ...


You have ADHD?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 14, 2017)

W said:


> ROLLLLLLLLLLLLL



Good times, good times....



Mr. Waffles said:


> > you
> > leading
> 
> Have an optimistic.



I can lead... for like 3 months .


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 14, 2017)

RemChu said:


> You would make a great father.


Can't tell if serious or sarcastic...


----------



## Platinum (Oct 14, 2017)

RemChu said:


> You would make a great father.



WW for mafia daddy ?


----------



## Magic (Oct 14, 2017)

Platinum said:


> WW for mafia daddy ?


He is my Dogfather.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 14, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeebs.




WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD s


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 14, 2017)

RemChu said:


> He is my Dogfather.


I love dogs, I love babies, I'll be your daddy.


----------



## Shiny (Oct 14, 2017)

The dog of my girlfriend just ate the used condon in the floor...holy shit what should i do?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 14, 2017)

Shiny said:


> The dog of my girlfriend just ate the used condon in the floor...holy shit what should i do?!



Is it a girl dog?

If so, congrats on being a father Shiny.


----------



## Shiny (Oct 14, 2017)

Im desperate


----------



## Platinum (Oct 14, 2017)

Dogs will just eat the shit of other dogs Shiny. i'm sure it will be fine unless its choking on your splooge.

Just watch the dog next time it uses the bathroom and make sure everything goes fine.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 14, 2017)

Seriously though, your dog will be fine Shiny if that is what you are worried about. I know I came off a little glib.

My old stupid dog would eat the shit out of my cat's litterbox, and stuff like marbles and bags all the time. It doesn't hurt them.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 14, 2017)

The dog will be fine. The latex will break down.


----------



## Magic (Oct 14, 2017)

Lmao.


----------



## Viole (Oct 14, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 15, 2017)

Shiny said:


> The dog of my girlfriend just ate the used condon in the floor...holy shit what should i do?!





Platinum said:


> If so, congrats on being a father Shiny.





Platinum said:


> unless its choking on your splooge.



 poor Shiny.


----------



## Nello (Oct 15, 2017)

I wish I didn't read that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 15, 2017)

When you get hit with bad news rip


----------



## Shiny (Oct 15, 2017)

Thanks for the support guys, waiting the fucker to poop it out


----------



## Legend (Oct 15, 2017)

Leave me alone @Mr. Waffles


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 15, 2017)

Legend said:


> Leave me alone @Mr. Waffles



I'd leave you alone, but you keep quoting and tagging me.


----------



## Legend (Oct 15, 2017)

Liar


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 15, 2017)

Legend said:


> Liar



You are, yes.


----------



## Legend (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Jeroen (Oct 15, 2017)

Legend said:


>



At least you accept defeat easily enough. .


----------



## Legend (Oct 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> At least you accept defeat easily enough. .


Im tired


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 15, 2017)

Legend said:


> Im tired


Of losing.
Yeah I can understand that.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You are, yes.


He didn't quote or tag you in this post, you lie


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> He didn't quote or tag you in this post, you lie



Et tu ?


----------



## Viole (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Oct 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Et tu ?


----------



## Legend (Oct 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Of losing.
> Yeah I can understand that.


I actually won the last game I played


White Wolf said:


> He didn't quote or tag you in this post, you lie


Yes he is


Mr. Waffles said:


> Et tu ?


Haha


White Wolf said:


>


WW is such a good guy, one we need in Order

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 15, 2017)

Legend said:


> I actually won the last game I played



Did you actually do anything to make that happen ?


----------



## Legend (Oct 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Did you actually do anything to make that happen ?


That is neither here nor there.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 15, 2017)

Legend said:


> That is neither here nor there.



I'll take that as a no.


----------



## Legend (Oct 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'll take that as a no.


Take that as a noneya


----------



## Viole (Oct 15, 2017)

@Mr. Waffles 
@Legend titty bro


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 15, 2017)

Legend said:


> Take that as a noneya



I made it my business though. 



Viole1369 said:


> @Mr. Waffles


----------



## Legend (Oct 15, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> @Legend titty bro


Hows you Viole?


Mr. Waffles said:


> I made it my business though.


Foolish Stale Bread


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 15, 2017)

Legend said:


> Foolish Stale Bread



Not as foolish as you though.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 15, 2017)

On the Waffles thing:

When I joined the forum, Waffles was basically a second Nois. He just hanged out in the convo thread, talking about how busy he was.

First game I saw him play was Order of the Stick, early 2015, where he inactifagged.

Later 2015 he started actually playing games and became the mafia junkie we all know and love.


----------



## Didi (Oct 15, 2017)

>this newfag reinterpretation of waffles


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 15, 2017)

Didi said:


> >this newfag reinterpretation of waffles



It's not even interpretation, it's just a telling of the facts as they happened.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Didi (Oct 15, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's not even interpretation, it's just a telling of the facts as they happened.




You're telling the 'facts' as someone who first saw him play in 2015 lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2017)

Oh, didi is here.

Good to see oldfags.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 15, 2017)

Didi said:


> You're telling the 'facts' as someone who first saw him play in 2015 lol



I am telling the facts from 2015 onwards. Is there anything from them you would like to correct?

I mean, you weren't even here in 2014 and 2015.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 15, 2017)

This has to be the dumbest source I've seen for an argument of all time. 

Which is impressive, considering I used to peruse the Cafe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2017)

Let's just agree that @Mr. Waffles is a bitch

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 15, 2017)

I guess I'm not allowed to talk about things that happened in 2015 because i wasn't here in 2012?

I mean

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 15, 2017)

Who even is Waffles?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2017)

you girls are cute with this bickering tho


----------



## Psychic (Oct 15, 2017)

Who is this milk guy? He has nice sets.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 15, 2017)

I think it's oreo.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 15, 2017)

Who?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2017)

Psychic said:


> Who is this milk guy? He has nice sets.


Erio Touwa / Oreo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I think it's oreo.



Indeed



W said:


> Who?


Eat a dick


----------



## Psychic (Oct 15, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I think it's oreo.


Oh I get it, because milk and oreos,  I didn't knew he made sets.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2017)

Psychic said:


> Oh I get it, because milk and oreos,  I didn't knew he made sets.


Indeed, if you go to my shop I'll make you some nice gif sets.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 15, 2017)

Psychic said:


> Oh I get it, because milk and oreos,  I didn't knew he made sets.



I didn't get that lol. He just said that name in a sign up thread.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I didn't get that lol. He just said that name in a sign up thread.


Psychic is the only one to pick up on it.

I don't know how to feel about you guys missing that.


----------



## Psychic (Oct 15, 2017)

Milk said:


> Psychic is the only one to pick up on it.
> 
> I don't know how to feel about you guys missing that.


It's because I'm genius level....like L from Death Note.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2017)

Psychic said:


> It's because I'm genius level....like L from Death Note.


Smarter than these guys for sure

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 15, 2017)

It's already 10/16 here so that's Marco's birthday.

Happy birthday, @Marco !


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2017)

Happy birthday Marco

Also Hi UB @Underworld Broker


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 15, 2017)

Wishing happy birthday to someone who is dead is BM, guys.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Psychic (Oct 15, 2017)

We should make a funeral thread for him, to talk about our feelings and what we know and learn about Marco.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 15, 2017)

Marco will never truly die, for he lives on in all of us.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 15, 2017)

Milk said:


> Happy birthday Marco
> 
> Also Hi UB @Underworld Broker



Hello Oreo ~

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Hello Oreo ~


How's it goin'


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 15, 2017)

this is actually legit hilarious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 15, 2017)

My kitty cat be like


----------



## Shizune (Oct 15, 2017)

wkjwkjwkjlsdfjl


----------



## Psychic (Oct 15, 2017)

W said:


> this is actually legit hilarious


Makes me glad that I actually play forum mafia.


----------



## Viole (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2017)

Viole best gril

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 16, 2017)

Coffee worst poster


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 16, 2017)

Milk said:


> How's it goin'



Fine, how about you?   a sandwich would be great rn

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 16, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Coffee worst poster



I like them tsundere


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 16, 2017)

'I'm the doctor' 
'No I'm the doctor' 
"Maybe she was the doctor'

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 16, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's already 10/16 here so that's Marco's birthday.
> 
> Happy birthday, @Marco !



Oh shit... completely forgot.
Happy belated birthday, DDL. 
Yours was the 15th right ?


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 16, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> On the Waffles thing:
> 
> When I joined the forum, Waffles was basically a second Nois. He just hanged out in the convo thread, talking about how busy he was.
> 
> ...



Just so you know, I've been a mafia junkie since 2010.
Went into rehab, but, obviously, that didn't work out. 



Milk said:


> Let's just agree that @Mr. Waffles is a bitch



I agree.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 16, 2017)

Milk said:


> Fuck you!


Then start posting!


Platinum said:


> I like them tsundere




It's not like I like you or anything , You baka!

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 16, 2017)

Jeroen was last seen: Saturday at 1:36 PM
 @Mr. Waffles


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 16, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Jeroen was last seen: Saturday at 1:36 PM
> @Mr. Waffles



Dis stalker.


----------



## Viole (Oct 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Dis stalker.




now


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 16, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> now



Just a heads up, but pushing me doesn't have the effect you desire.


----------



## Viole (Oct 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Just a heads up, but pushing me doesn't have the effect you desire.




Pushes waffle to not post at site


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 16, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Pushes waffle to not post at site



Another heads up, but reverse psychology doesn't work.
Especially when it's that obvious.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Another heads up, but reverse psychology doesn't work.
> Especially when it's that obvious.



Never optimistic me again

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Viole (Oct 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Another heads up, but reverse psychology doesn't work.
> Especially when it's that obvious.


 o


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Never optimistic me again



Trying reverse psychology to get me to not do what I want to do by default, knowing that that would happen, so you could prove me wrong on what I said.



I feel the urge to go on an optimistic spree rising.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Trying reverse psychology to get me to not do what I want to do by default, knowing that that would happen, so you could prove me wrong on what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the urge to go on an optimistic spree rising.


I really want to reach 10k optimistics, please optimistic me to the grave and back until your hands fall off work work work work hard for me Waffles

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I really want to reach 10k optimistics, please optimistic me to the grave and back until your hands fall off work work work work hard for me Waffles



> implying you weren't going to reach 10K anyways

See, that's why you always get optimistic ratings from you.
You're optimistic as fuck.


----------



## Didi (Oct 16, 2017)

Never optimistic me or my wolf again

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 16, 2017)

*Fū Yamanaka/Torune Aburame*

*Fu Yamanaka (During Odd Cycles Only)
*
(*Sensing Technique*) Every Odd cycle Fu can target a player and find out their role.
(*Assassination Technique*) When this is activated you can target any player with a kill shot. works once
(*Mind Puppet Switch Cursed Seal Technique*) When this is activated you can target any player and silence/role block them for the cycle. Fu gains full usage of their abilities for one cycle and appears as the silence players role under investigation during the cycle. Has no effect on GodFathers/Tobi/Madara Uchiha and Naruto's/Killer Bee. works three times

*Torune Aburame (During Even Cycles Only)
(Poison Cloud Technique) *When this is activated you can target any player in the game and slowly poison them to death. Every phase the player gains 2x votes on attached to them. They will be automatically lynched once they get majority vote. Has no effect on Tobi/Pain. Works once
*(Jar of Poison Technique) *When this is activated you can janitor a killshot from Root for 2 cycles by infecting it with poisonous insects. The Janitored Role becomes a bomb that will detonate when a player is lynched or killed depending on Torune's choice, killing either someone non root at random via lynch or the player who used a killshot. Role will be revealed after the poison bomb has been detonated. Works twice
*(Parasitic Destruction Insect Technique: Rinkaichu) *When this is activated all votes on you are nullified for the dayphase. Each Even Cycle when this is activated you can target a ability that's been used and completely destroy it from usage if it can be used more then once

*Sai*


(*Ink Mist Technique*) When this has been activated for a cycle Sai becomes unaffected by actions that target him. works twice
(*Ink Clone Technique*) When this has been activated Sai can reuse one of the Super Beast Imitating Drawing one shots another time. works twice
(*Sealing Technique: Tiger Vision Staring Bullet*) When this has been activated Sai must first wait a full cycle before being allowed to use its effects. Sai can target any player and seal them away from the game as long as your in the game. Once eliminated they are set free. You gain usage of all their abilities as one shots. This has no effect on Naruto/Kages/Uchihas/Pain works once.
(*Super Beast Imitating Drawing*) When this has been activated Sai can use one of his many one shot abilities in the game. Depending on which animal you select will determine the ability used.
[_Hawk_] Allows you to gain the investigation result from a player who used a investigation ability
[_Tomoe Lion_] Allows you to role/vote block a player for a cycle
[_Snake_] Allows you to fake lie detect any player.(You appear as a town player when this is used
[_Rat_] Allows you to reveal 3 messages from a rival mafia group's QT.
[_Leech_] Allows you to copy a ability that's been used in the game as a one shot
[_Dragon_] Allows you to redirect any killshot about to be used and redirect it to someone else. When used with Ink Clone both killshots merge giving you a one shot super kill
[_Bat_] Allows you to redirect first action use during the cycle back at themselves
(*Super God Imitating Drawing*) When this has been activated Sai can target 2 players and roleblock them for a cycle. works twice
(*Change of Heart*) When Danzo and Fu/Torune are killed you become Town​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 16, 2017)

Didi said:


> Never optimistic me or my wolf again



I wouldn't rate you optimistic to begin with.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 16, 2017)

Didi said:


> Never optimistic me or my wolf again


> my wolf

When did this happen

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> > my wolf
> 
> When did this happen



When you were just a young pup.


----------



## Didi (Oct 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> > my wolf
> 
> When did this happen




I'm just meme'ing


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 16, 2017)

Didi said:


> I'm just meme'ing


When the meme bypasses the meme to become the meme

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Oct 16, 2017)

W said:


> this is actually legit hilarious




actually amazing


----------



## Magic (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Oct 16, 2017)

Like this song on the new album


----------



## Magic (Oct 16, 2017)

it's muse with female vocals


----------



## Stelios (Oct 16, 2017)

The truth is out there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 16, 2017)

Yeah entire album kinda weird fun


----------



## Legend (Oct 16, 2017)

Remchu becoming Nitty


----------



## Magic (Oct 16, 2017)

It's a new st.vincent album, I'm not a fanatic just checking out something new while doing work.

Favorite song on the album is Savior.

Please. 

edit: Nah Pills is fav....
damn.


----------



## Magic (Oct 16, 2017)

Pills pills pills everyday of the week.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 16, 2017)

Shizune said:


> wkjwkjwkjlsdfjl



fucking scarra 



White Wolf said:


> 'I'm the doctor'
> 'No I'm the doctor'
> "Maybe she was the doctor'



that shit was hilarious 



Didi said:


> actually amazing



Poor MarkZ


----------



## Didi (Oct 16, 2017)

Scarra with the clutch detective kill doe


----------



## Magic (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm a fanatic for this; Been listening all week.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 16, 2017)

Didi said:


> Scarra with the clutch detective kill doe



And out WIFOMing the doctor 

Also the fuck was this game though

>Doctor could self protect
>No D1 lynch?
>Identities of killed/lynched players not revealed 

Also the Host was a SHIT
When he called the PRs on N0 he kept saying "nice to see you sir" which eliminated Lilypichu and Pokimane as candidates


----------



## Didi (Oct 16, 2017)

There was no d1 lynch cuz it was start of game into n0 but they just named them wrong


----------



## Viole (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Oh shit... completely forgot.
> Happy belated birthday, DDL.
> Yours was the 15th right ?



Yes. Thank you!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 16, 2017)

Happy belated Birthday @Dragon D. Luffy

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 16, 2017)

Oh shit. Happy belated, DDL 

May you see the next phase of your life be more fruitful than the last.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shiny (Oct 16, 2017)

First the dog...now my mother worh diverticulitis, whats up with the timing of shit happening these days


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 16, 2017)

Shiny said:


> First the dog...now my mother worh diverticulitis, whats up with the timing of shit happening these days


No idea what that means but somehow I saw it as your mother choking on a condom when you started with  'First the dog... now my mother'

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 16, 2017)

People missing DDL's birthday by a day.

"See you guys next day" meme come full circle.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 16, 2017)

Happy belated birthday DDL

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> No idea what that means but somehow I saw it as your mother choking on a condom when you started with  'First the dog... now my mother'







SinRaven said:


> People missing DDL's birthday by a day.
> 
> "See you guys next day" meme come full circle.



I remembered his birthday like 3 days ago, but then forgot on the actual day itself.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 16, 2017)

Not my fault

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I remembered his birthday like 3 days ago, but then forgot on the actual day itself.


The struggles of being old...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 16, 2017)

Happy bday DDL


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 16, 2017)

Happy belated Birthday Dragon D. Luffy


----------



## Nello (Oct 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I remembered his birthday like 3 days ago, but then forgot on the actual day itself.


I can BARELY remember the birthdays of my immediate family members. Remembering the bday of someone from a weeaboo forum is hella impressive


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 16, 2017)

Nello said:


> I can BARELY remember the birthdays of my immediate family members. Remembering the bday of someone from a weeaboo forum is hella impressive


>....................>


----------



## Nello (Oct 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> >....................>


How dare you judge me. It's not natural to go around remembering people's birthdays until you're legally old as fuck


----------



## Nello (Oct 16, 2017)

Don't you have some pills you should be forgetting to take right about now


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 16, 2017)

Nello said:


> Don't you have some pills you should be forgetting to take right about now



Seems like the only one judging here is you.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 16, 2017)

I don't even remember my own birthday let alone family birthday's

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I don't even remember my own birthday let alone family birthday's


I know, right?! 

Tbh I lied a little bit because I don't remember my dad's birthday


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I don't even remember my own birthday let alone family birthday's



Oh please, you remember your own. 

February 16th.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 16, 2017)

Nello said:


> I know, right?!
> 
> Tbh I lied a little bit because I don't remember my dad's birthday


I don't even remember my dad

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Oh please, you remember your own.
> 
> February 16th.


Aww you remembered... @Evil C.C. 's birthday

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Aww you remembered... @Evil C.C. 's birthday



It's the same day for both of you.


----------



## Nello (Oct 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I don't even remember my dad


Waffles could be your dad


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It's the same day for both of you.


Details  



Nello said:


> Waffles could be your dad


Not really mathematically speaking  he'd be 13 years old to conceive me.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Details
> 
> 
> Not really mathematically speaking  he'd be 13 years old to conceive me.



How is that not possible.


----------



## Nello (Oct 16, 2017)

Dads don't get pregnant, Wolfie


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 16, 2017)

W said:


> How is that not possible.


Don't give him any ideas.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 16, 2017)

W said:


> How is that not possible.


 


Nello said:


> Dads don't get pregnant, Wolfie

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Don't give him any ideas.


Why didn't you tell him you were his dad? Even Darth Vader told Luke


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 16, 2017)

I might be tired but I'm sure I worded myself right  maybe

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I might be tired but I'm sure I worded myself right  maybe



You worded it wrong and you were wrong mathematically. 



I think.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> mathematically


23 / 36 
13...?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I might be tired but I'm sure I worded myself right  maybe


In case you're not just memeing... which is probably the case tbh because you do that a lot 

13 y/o boys can have loaded cannons


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> 23 / 36
> 13...?



9 months pregnancy.

But the point was what Nello said.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 16, 2017)

Nello said:


> In case you're not just memeing... which is probably the case tbh because you do that a lot
> 
> 13 y/o boys can have loaded cannons


I wouldn't know, I'm an innocent angel

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 16, 2017)

We should order a plane ticket for Wolfie to reunite with his dad


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 16, 2017)

Nello said:


> We should order a plane ticket for Wolfie to reunite with his dad


Eh, he's a 6 hour drive away though may as well be dead.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 16, 2017)

Right. Because Yugoslavia is a real country somewhere in Europe 

Actually
You know what
I find it very suspicious that i've never heard of this so-called Yugoslavia before and if i'm gonna be completely honest it sounds like a made up name. Why should I believe anything you say, Wolfie

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 16, 2017)

Nello said:


> Right. Because Yugoslavia is a real country somewhere in Europe
> 
> Actually
> You know what
> I find it very suspicious that i've never heard of this so-called Yugoslavia before and if i'm gonna be completely honest it sounds like a made up name. Why should I believe anything you say, Wolfie



> is a real country

was*


----------



## Nello (Oct 16, 2017)

Are you from Slovakia?


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 16, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 16, 2017)

Nello said:


> Are you from Slovakia?



Wrong country that was part of bigger country.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Eh, he's a 6 hour drive away though may as well be dead.



Holland is only a six hour drive away from Serbia? Europe is pretty small.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 16, 2017)

W said:


> Holland is only a six hour drive away from Serbia? Europe is pretty small.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm gonna move in with Waffles next year

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 16, 2017)

Serbia sounds like one of those eastern countries that you don't bother trying to remember because there's so many of them and you didn't really care when you were in school 


White Wolf said:


> I'm gonna move in with Waffles next year


Livestream it so everyone can see it


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 16, 2017)

W said:


> Holland is only a six hour drive away from Serbia? Europe is pretty small.



Pretty sure it's a longer drive lol.
Europe is small-ish, but not that small.

I think WW thought that Nello was talking about WW's actual dad and not me. 



White Wolf said:


>



You tired, mang.



White Wolf said:


> I'm gonna move in with Waffles next year


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 16, 2017)

Nello said:


> Serbia sounds like one of those eastern countries that you don't bother trying to remember because there's so many of them and you didn't really care when you were in school



That almost sums up me.
Only difference for me was that Yugoslavia fell apart at a point where teaching European geography was no longer done.
(it's done during Elementary, which ends at age 12-ish)


----------



## Nello (Oct 16, 2017)

I have come to the conclusion that USA is pretty big


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 16, 2017)

Nello said:


> I have come to the conclusion that USA is pretty big



You... didn't already know that ?


----------



## Nello (Oct 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You... didn't already know that ?


You're not my teacher, get off my back


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Pretty sure it's a longer drive lol.
> Europe is small-ish, but not that small.
> 
> I think WW thought that Nello was talking about WW's actual dad and not me.


O...


Mr. Waffles said:


> You tired, mang.


yea...


Mr. Waffles said:


>

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 16, 2017)

Nello said:


> I have come to the conclusion that USA is pretty big



Expert tracing.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 16, 2017)

Nello said:


> You're not my teacher, get off my back



I'd get off your back if you stopped aiming for worst student of the century. 



White Wolf said:


> O...
> 
> yea...



I already realized that when I saw your reply to Nello.

(hence the )


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I already realized that when I saw your reply to Nello.
> 
> (hence the )


Ah...
I-I-I knew that...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 16, 2017)

Did you guys know that Macedonia is a country that still exists today and not just those guys from 300

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 16, 2017)

Nello said:


> Did you guys know that Macedonia is a country that still exists today and not just those guys from 300

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Ah...
> I-I-I knew that...







Nello said:


> Did you guys know that Macedonia is a country that still exists today and not just those guys from 300



I'm... just going to agree with WW.


White Wolf said:


>



Have an agree.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 16, 2017)

Are your hands shaky ol' man? Optimistic is far far far away from the agree button

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Are your hands shaky ol' man? Optimistic is far far far away from the agree button



That's the closest you get to an actual non-optimistic rating.


----------



## Nello (Oct 16, 2017)

It's true, you can find it on google maps right next to Greece.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 16, 2017)

Nello said:


> It's true, you can find it on google maps right next to Greece.





You miss the point of our

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 16, 2017)

Well... technically lewd and friendly are closer.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 16, 2017)

Nello said:


> It's true, you can find it on google maps right next to Greece.



Once again I refer my response to WW.



White Wolf said:


> You miss the point of our


Have another agree.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 16, 2017)

Plus we're in Europe so we generally know all of Europe even if we don't care for 90% of it that isn't Switzerland

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 16, 2017)

guys are there any stats that i didnt list that i should be tracking that u can think of


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 16, 2017)

Actually, I could track total amount of posts per game


----------



## Nello (Oct 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You miss the point of our


What more do you want me to say 

It's not a part of Greece so Macedonians are actually not the same spartans as the Greek spartans. Do you want me to fly you down there so you can see for yourself that it's a country?


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 16, 2017)

Nello said:


> What more do you want me to say
> 
> It's not a part of Greece so Macedonians are actually not the same spartans as the Greek spartans. Do you want me to fly you down there so you can see for yourself that it's a country?


.......

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 16, 2017)

W said:


> guys are there any stats that i didnt list that i should be tracking that u can think of


WW's Real post to shitpost ratio

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Plus we're in Europe so we generally know all of Europe even if we don't care for 90% of it that isn't Switzerland



I know most of Europe.
Minus Yugoslavia. >.>



W said:


> guys are there any stats that i didnt list that i should be tracking that u can think of



Pretty sure you listed all relevant stats.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I know most of Europe.
> Minus Yugoslavia. >.>


> Minus

I get it... cos it's no more *badum tss*


----------



## Nello (Oct 16, 2017)

At least I tried to explain so if you still don't understand then I can't do anything to help you


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 16, 2017)

Nello said:


> What more do you want me to say
> 
> It's not a part of Greece so Macedonians are actually not the same spartans as the Greek spartans. Do you want me to fly you down there so you can see for yourself that it's a country?



And, for the 3rd time, I refer to WW.



White Wolf said:


> .......



Have another agree.

Next time explain what the problem is though, so we can skip this dance.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 16, 2017)

Nello said:


> At least I tried to explain so if you still don't understand then I can't do anything to help you

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> > Minus
> 
> I get it... cos it's no more *badum tss*



No, because I can barely remember any of the countries it split into. 



Nello said:


> At least I tried to explain so if you still don't understand then I can't do anything to help you



We're not the ones that need help.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> WW's Real post to shitpost ratio



I don't do fractions. 



Mr. Waffles said:


> Pretty sure you listed all relevant stats.



I just came up with one.


----------



## Nello (Oct 16, 2017)

@Law back me up here


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> No, because I can barely remember any of the countries it split into.


Serbia, Bosnia, Croatia, Montenegro and uh, Slovenia(?) and uh. Fuck knows.


W said:


> I don't do fractions.


It's a whole number


----------



## Nello (Oct 16, 2017)

When he gets here you'll see


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Serbia, Bosnia, Croatia, Montenegro and uh, Slovenia(?) and uh. Fuck knows.
> 
> It's a whole number



Noted that you said 'whole number' and not 'natural number'.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 16, 2017)

W said:


> I just came up with one.



Key word in my post was "relevant". 


Nello said:


> @Law back me up here



Yes, @Law .
Back him up into the van.



White Wolf said:


> Serbia, Bosnia, Croatia, Montenegro and uh, Slovenia(?) and uh. Fuck knows.



See, even you aren't sure. 


Nello said:


> When he gets here you'll see



We'll be waving you goodbye as the van drives away.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 16, 2017)

W said:


> Noted that you said 'whole number' and not 'natural number'.


Expecting me to know math jargon


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Expecting me to know math jargon



It's basic math terminology.


----------



## Nello (Oct 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Expecting me to know math jargon


No, Jeroen* is Mr. Waffles' name.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 16, 2017)

W said:


> It's basic math terminology.


Well excuse me


----------



## Nello (Oct 16, 2017)

smh at you two


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 16, 2017)

Nello said:


> No, Jeroen* is Mr. Waffles' name.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 16, 2017)

Nello said:


> At least I tried to explain so if you still don't understand then I can't do anything to help you


Are you being purposefully dumb?


----------



## Nello (Oct 16, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __ 



But also yes


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 16, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Are you being purposefully dumb?



You... actually have to ask ?


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 16, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You... actually have to ask ?


Yes, not everyone is a relic of time with logs of info on regulars


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 16, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Yes, not everyone is a relic of time with logs of info on regulars



Oh nice one.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 16, 2017)

W said:


> Actually, I could track total amount of posts per game


Well yeah, but I don't think there's any real merit to that stat, taking strategies and early deaths into account.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 16, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Well yeah, but I don't think there's any real merit to that stat, taking strategies and early deaths into account.



Fair point. And less work for me, more importantly.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 16, 2017)

W said:


> Fair point. And less work for me, more importantly.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 16, 2017)

On that discussion about champs:



@Shizune @SinRaven @w


----------



## Didi (Oct 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Serbia, Bosnia, Croatia, Montenegro and uh, Slovenia(?) and uh. Fuck knows.
> 
> It's a whole number




here, have a rare DidiTM drawing

Reactions: Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 16, 2017)

@Dr. White  you have no Oktoberfest in America?


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 16, 2017)

Didi said:


> here, have a rare DidiTM drawing



I can see why they're rare.


----------



## Didi (Oct 16, 2017)

I was too lazy to write out Herzegovina in paint
and I started a bit too high so no upper border for slovenia but imagine it, pretty horizontal, just a bit above there


----------



## Didi (Oct 16, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Dr. White  you have no Oktoberfest in America?




Oktoberfest is in September


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 16, 2017)

I want Didi to draw me now


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 16, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I want Didi to draw me now



I want him to draw you too. 
Should be entertaining.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 16, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Dr. White  you have no Oktoberfest in America?


Fake ones yeah.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 16, 2017)

Didi said:


> Oktoberfest is in September



We have them each month in a different town  


Dr. White said:


> Fake ones yeah.



Are you wearing those special dresses and stuff too?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 16, 2017)

I wish I still had Laix's drawing of me around


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 16, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I want Didi to draw me now



i got you

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 16, 2017)

W said:


> i got you


ART

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 16, 2017)

Wait which one is the original one?


----------



## Didi (Oct 16, 2017)

I've been outclassed


----------



## Platinum (Oct 16, 2017)

nvm

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Shiny (Oct 16, 2017)

I got one of the best grades of the class today... a motherfucking 5/10 ...most of those duckers got a 1-2


----------



## Legend (Oct 16, 2017)

Artist Rendering of @Mr. Waffles

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Magic (Oct 16, 2017)

mr.waffles sounds like a big dude though.

his voice


might check out Saga


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## Stelios (Oct 17, 2017)

Didi said:


> here, have a rare DidiTM drawing




You wrote Macedonia where F.Y.R.O.M is


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2017)

Re-listening to Villains album -QOTSA. It is pretty good....


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2017)

If I had a tail....
I'd own the place!

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 17, 2017)

RemChu said:


> If I had a tail....
> I'd own the place!


Lewd.


----------



## Didi (Oct 17, 2017)

Stelios said:


> You wrote Macedonia where F.Y.R.O.M is




Everyone who isn't a butthurt greek or has been told to call it that by butthurt greeks just calls it Macedonia fam

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Santí (Oct 17, 2017)

Played an irl mafia game at this costume party called “Werewolf”, two 15 player rounds.

I solo’d both rounds, first as cop and second as a mason, because these noobs aren’t clever enough to bus their own teammates

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 17, 2017)

Santi said:


> Played an irl mafia game at this costume party called “Werewolf”, two 15 player rounds.
> 
> I solo’d both rounds, first as cop and second as a mason, because these noobs aren’t clever enough to bus their own teammates


I thought u were sick


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 17, 2017)

Santi said:


> Played an irl mafia game at this costume party called “Werewolf”, two 15 player rounds.
> 
> I solo’d both rounds, first as cop and second as a mason, because these noobs aren’t clever enough to bus their own teammates



I'm proud of you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 17, 2017)

Santi said:


> Played an irl mafia game at this costume party called “Werewolf”, two 15 player rounds.
> 
> I solo’d both rounds, first as cop and second as a mason, because these noobs aren’t clever enough to bus their own teammates


GG 

I used to play a lot of Werewolf with my flatmates but I don't do it anymore since they're all plebs and I'm too good so they basically policy lynch me early game so I won't rek them every time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 17, 2017)

Didi said:


> Everyone who isn't a butthurt greek or has been told to call it that by butthurt greeks just calls it Macedonia fam




Their new government is taking down all Alexander the Great statues. I find it flattering that the Slavs couldn’t accept that they are Slavs and wanted to be Macedonians but that’s not who they were originally


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 17, 2017)

Usually they give it stupid reasons though like "Sin is loud he must be scum". Last time I actually got lynched because "Sin is suspecting people so he must be scum"


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 17, 2017)

They're so stupid that last time the werewolf/seer lover combo and the other last werewolf outed themselves, but town still managed to fuck up by lynching them in the wrong order.

Never playing with them again lol


----------



## Didi (Oct 17, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Usually they give it stupid reasons though like "Sin is loud he must be scum". Last time I actually got lynched because "Sin is suspecting people so he must be scum"




saving these for later use


----------



## Nello (Oct 17, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Their new government is taking down all Alexander the Great statues. I find it flattering that the Slavs couldn’t accept that they are Slavs and wanted to be Macedonians but that’s not who they were originally


I did some googling and it looks like Central Macedonia of Greece is a perfect fit for the ancient kingdom of Macedonia, with Pella in the center and everything. FYROM is basically Paeonia and Dardania


----------



## Stelios (Oct 17, 2017)

Nello said:


> I did some googling and it looks like Central Macedonia of Greece is a perfect fit for the ancient kingdom of Macedonia, with Pella in the center and everything. FYROM is basically Paeonia and Dardania



I was born in Central Macedonia of Greece and I spent many years reading trying to distinguish what is propaganda and what not. The greatest game was played on Skopjans back by their governments tbf. Pretty sure it had to do with them wanting to  be completely separated and disconnected from their Yugoslavian past...


----------



## Nello (Oct 17, 2017)

I think they missed a golden opportunity to name their country Fort Kickass


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 17, 2017)

Territorial disputes are always hilarious 2 me


----------



## Stelios (Oct 17, 2017)

W said:


> Territorial disputes are always hilarious 2 me



I have a very hilarious and offending analogy to make in Skopja's case.
But it will trigger more than half of posters here and I'm not sure if it worth's the effort


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 17, 2017)

Make it

I doubt it will trigger many if any tbh


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 17, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Make it
> 
> I doubt it will trigger many if any tbh



I thought the same thing lol.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 17, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Make it
> 
> I doubt it will trigger many if any tbh



"He posted while smirking behind his screen"


----------



## Stelios (Oct 17, 2017)

@Mr. Waffles you have been using this emoticon a lot


Interacting with WW is eating you away


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## Jeroen (Oct 17, 2017)

Stelios said:


> @Mr. Waffles you have been using this emoticon a lot



I noticed that too.

It's because it's a nice and short (read least effort required) way of responding to many things.



> Interacting with WW is eating you away



Or this. 
This could be true too.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Oct 17, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I noticed that too.
> 
> It's because it's a nice and short (read least effort required) way of responding to many things.
> 
> ...


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 17, 2017)

Tho tbh Drake's face is universal and speaks 10,000 words


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 17, 2017)

W said:


> .



That one I only use if I'm quoting someone who does.
Cause then I just click and drag it from their post. 



White Wolf said:


>







White Wolf said:


> Tho tbh Drake's face is universal and speaks 10,000 words



I'm sure @Roman agree with me and what you just said.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 17, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That one I only use if I'm quoting someone who does.
> Cause then I just click and drag it from their post.


----------



## Nello (Oct 17, 2017)

WW don't drake me or my Waffles ever again. You're a bad influence


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 17, 2017)

Nello said:


> WW don't drake me or my Waffles ever again. You're a bad influence


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 17, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>







Nello said:


> WW don't drake me or my Waffles ever again. You're a bad influence


----------



## Viole (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## Roman (Oct 17, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm sure @Roman agree with me and what you just said.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roman (Oct 17, 2017)

Nello said:


> WW don't drake me or my Waffles ever again. You're a bad influence

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roman (Oct 17, 2017)

W said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 17, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 17, 2017)

I see you leaving likes you shitty stale moldy waffle

Reactions: Optimistic 4


----------



## Roman (Oct 17, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 17, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I see you leaving likes you shitty stale moldy waffle



> stale

I see Legend has been rubbing off on you.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 17, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > stale
> 
> I see Legend has been rubbing off on you.


@Legend knows the truth  

 


RAWRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Roman (Oct 17, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @Legend knows the truth
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 17, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @Legend knows the truth
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Legend knows nothing.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 17, 2017)

Legend knows more than you Jonny Snow

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 17, 2017)

Mafia Convo will soon be to  what Mafia FC is to

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 17, 2017)

W said:


> Mafia Convo will soon be to  what Mafia FC is to


Until the next emote comes since it was  for a while.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 17, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Until the next emote comes since it was  for a while.



We dont need none


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 17, 2017)

W said:


> We dont need none


Well not many - read 'any' really have been posted in the new thread so  might  take some time.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 17, 2017)

I'm really enjoying my game so far.

Thanks to everyone for showing up and playing. Really happy that I got 29/30 people on day 1.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 17, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I'm really enjoying my game so far.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for showing up and playing. Really happy that I got 29/30 people on day 1.



Oh yes, Rion never showed up, right? So he's gonna be the first modkill stat.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 17, 2017)

W said:


> Mafia Convo will soon be to  what Mafia FC is to


I think Favorites VII has the most  of any thread on NF.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 17, 2017)

W said:


> Oh yes, Rion never showed up, right? So he's gonna be the first modkill stat.



He'll be replaced.

Probably won't be replacing many people after this though.

They'll all just get a shoggoth up the ass .


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 17, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Legend knows more than you Jonny Snow




Don't get too optimistic now. 


W said:


> Mafia Convo will soon be to  what Mafia FC is to



Are you implying I'm to blame for this ? 
Cause I'm the common denominator between the 2. 



W said:


> Oh yes, Rion never showed up, right? So he's gonna be the first modkill stat.



Kinda surprised he no showed.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 17, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Are you implying I'm to blame for this ?
> Cause I'm the common denominator between the 2.


Yes

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 17, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Yes



Guess 6K will be doable this year too by the looks of it.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 17, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Guess 6K will be doable this year too by the looks of it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Oct 17, 2017)

>this page


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 17, 2017)

Stop optimisticmemeing me ya lil shits

Reactions: Optimistic 6


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 17, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>



Only 27 a day.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Oct 17, 2017)

I will evolve into Superman   fear me

Reactions: Optimistic 6


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 17, 2017)

actually fuck it nobody fears Supeywupey


I'll transcend into Reznor

Reactions: Optimistic 4


----------



## Stelios (Oct 17, 2017)

Man I ate some ravioli with truffle
now feels like my intestines are dancing on an Akon beat


----------



## Stelios (Oct 17, 2017)

Stomach disorders of the third kind Kappa


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 17, 2017)

Platinum said:


> He'll be replaced.
> 
> Probably won't be replacing many people after this though.
> 
> They'll all just get a shoggoth up the ass .



Involuntary replacements will still be considered modkills for statistic purposes since the only variables separating the two are 1) if there are available replacements for the no-show 2) how early/late into the game it is to determine if replacements are logistically feasible or not

Maybe I could just rename the stat to 'no-shows'.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 17, 2017)

@W Are your stats counting since election year?


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 17, 2017)

I like how people keep trying to tag WAD.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 17, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I like how people keep trying to tag WAD.



You like weird things


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 17, 2017)

Stelios said:


> @W Are your stats counting since election year?



Yes. 



Mr. Waffles said:


> I like how people keep trying to tag WAD.



It's funny. 

And also pointless since the only section I can access now is Mafia Convo and the Reader's Corner and I always read all the relevant threads anyways.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 17, 2017)

Stelios said:


> You like weird things



That explains why I like you.


----------



## Didi (Oct 17, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That explains why I like you.



is this waffles' attempt at flirting?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 17, 2017)

W said:


> It's funny.
> 
> And also pointless since the only section I can access now is Mafia Convo and the Reader's Corner and I always read all the relevant threads anyways.



True. 

I figured that was the case.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 17, 2017)

Didi said:


> is this waffles' attempt at flirting?



I don't flirt.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 17, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That explains why I like you.


----------



## Psychic (Oct 17, 2017)

I think its good that W is doing the stats, for one, it makes players play more seriously and actually try...which was what we initially tried to do by offering glitter titles, but the mods weren't having it. I'm tired of hosting and playing games where players just quit or not care whether they get modkilled. It makes the game imbalance and is not fair to other players who are putting in effort.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 17, 2017)

Wish u had that when bleach ran psychic


----------



## Psychic (Oct 17, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Wish u had that when bleach ran psychic


Lmao, I shouldnt have sign up for so many games. But from now on, I'm only gonna sign up for games when I have time for it.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 17, 2017)

w,sakljzzzzjjj


----------



## Legend (Oct 17, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > stale
> 
> I see Legend has been rubbing off on you.


I am a good influence


White Wolf said:


> @Legend knows the truth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is true


Mr. Waffles said:


> Legend knows nothing.


Boooooo


White Wolf said:


> Legend knows more than you Jonny Snow

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (Oct 17, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> I thought u were sick



This was saturday, the night I got sick


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 17, 2017)

I've uninstalled LoL.

It's not worth it. I had a terrible day today after playing 5 matches with some of the most horrible people I've met all year.

I'm feeling like shit after arguing with some guy who wanted to convince me that he and his teammates were going to ban me. Because I commited the sin of not being great with a champ I just picked for the first time.

Not to mention the sheer fucking time I spent in the past week playing this. It's too addicting and that's not good.

I won't say LoL is more toxic than every MMO because a lot of them tie with it, but I have no time for this kind of poisonous entertainment. Away with that. Leave it to teenagers.

I have done near zero progress working in my next mafia game in the past week. I need to catch up on that.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 17, 2017)

Lol


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 17, 2017)

Never let them get to you, tbh, that's the secret.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 17, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Never let them get to you, tbh, that's the secret.



You should know from all the games you played with me that I can't do that. I'm just too stubborn.

The secret is to not commit to activities that take more from your life than they add.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 17, 2017)

But if you don't have fun don't play.

I have lots of fun and honestly can't remember the last time the game (or more likely the people) even bothered me, if ever, but if you don't then don't play. There are tons of other games that can be fun.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 17, 2017)

In one of the matches I was arguing with some guy who kept saying "go fuck yourself" like he had just learned the sentence.

I'm 26 year old ffs. I'm getting cognitive dissonance by hanging out with people that 15 yo me would see as immature.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 17, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> But if you don't have fun don't play.
> 
> I have lots of fun and honestly can't remember the last time the game (or more likely the people) even bothered me, if ever, but if you don't then don't play. There are tons of other games that can be fun.



Here is the thing, this game is fun as fuck. I've had lots. It's a well designed game and it knows how to push your happiness buttons.

But it's also a major source of sorrow.

And I suspect it gets worse during weekdays compared to weekends. I met lots of nice players this weekend (it was a four day weekend thanks to a holiday). Now come Monday and it became Toxicity Central. I suspect the people who can play this during Tuesday afternoons are more toxic due to being teenagers or NEETs.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 17, 2017)

I was also being stubborn to quit it because I bought that starter champion pack

(what can I do, the deal is GREAT)

But Sunk Cost Fallacy is a thing. Playing the game more is not giving me that money back.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 17, 2017)

Never play something that feels like a job or makes you unhappy. 

No point in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 17, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Here is the thing, this game is fun as fuck. I've had lots. It's a well designed game and it knows how to push your happiness buttons.
> 
> But it's also a major source of sorrow.
> 
> And I suspect it gets worse during weekdays compared to weekends. I met lots of nice players this weekend (it was a four day weekend thanks to a holiday). Now come Monday and it became Toxicity Central. I suspect the people who can play this during Tuesday afternoons are more toxic due to being teenagers or NEETs.


I experience no sorrow personally.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 17, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 17, 2017)

What to do when someone is being hostile towards you in real life


----------



## Psychic (Oct 17, 2017)

Aries said:


> What to do when someone is being hostile towards you in real life


kiss them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 17, 2017)

Psychic said:


> kiss them.



I'm tempted too but I'm going to get slapped by her


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 17, 2017)

Aries said:


> I'm tempted too but I'm going to get slapped by her



is this the same chick that was ur friend but decided she didnt want to talk to u ever again or smth


----------



## Psychic (Oct 17, 2017)

Aries said:


> I'm tempted too but I'm going to get slapped by her


#YOLO


----------



## Legend (Oct 18, 2017)

You guys just want CR to get arrested for Sexual Assault


----------



## Viole (Oct 18, 2017)

Legend said:


> You guys just want CR to get arrested for Sexual Assault


shhh 
Dont say it out loud


----------



## Legend (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Oct 18, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 18, 2017)

W said:


> is this the same chick that was ur friend but decided she didnt want to talk to u ever again or smth



More or less yes. We pseudo cleared it up or I thought we did. I want to give her benifet of the doubt and say maybe she's just having a rough week but all logic dictates theirs something about me or something I'm doing that causes her to act the way she does. I've observed her and how she interacts with others in comparison to me is night and day. This is first time ive had a girl be this hot and cold towards me.

At this point it would be a stretch to call us friends. She doesn't treat me like one nor do I look at her as one. Irony being she didn't want to be in a relationship but she has more or less has made this one with how she acts.



Psychic said:


> #YOLO



Instagram fame here I come



Legend said:


> You guys just want CR to get arrested for Sexual Assault



The sad thing is if they were to arrest someone it would likely be her. I'm the least intimidating guy you can probably meet in real life. She on the other hand is a girly tomboy


----------



## Legend (Oct 18, 2017)

Dont catch that charge CR youll be meat in jail


----------



## Tiger (Oct 18, 2017)

Aries said:


> At this point it would be a stretch to call us friends. She doesn't treat me like one nor do I look at her as one.



Even if she wanted you to be friends, you're in a trap a lot of guys don't know they're in. Do you think she doesn't know how you look at her? Girls often know we're looking at them a certain way before we ourselves do.

So, you admit that you don't look at her as a friend. She doesn't want to be more than friends.

And you have _no_ idea why she might be hostile when you're around.


----------



## Legend (Oct 18, 2017)

Its a trap. Listen to your elders


----------



## Magic (Oct 18, 2017)

Finally had another taco tuesday and yeah new music.

love the red hair goth :0


----------



## Magic (Oct 18, 2017)

New single from a Perfect Circle....

and uhhhhhh


----------



## Magic (Oct 18, 2017)

oh
I grieve in stereo
the stereo sounds strange
I know that if you hide 
it doesn’t go away
if you get out of bed and find me standing all alone open-eyed 
burn the page my little dark age


----------



## Magic (Oct 18, 2017)

Fuck love some synth


----------



## Roman (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Roman (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Oct 18, 2017)

Roman said:


>


What's up with you?


----------



## Roman (Oct 18, 2017)

Everything


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 18, 2017)

Roman said:


> Everything


Lewd

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Magic (Oct 18, 2017)

Hope you feel better Roman.


----------



## Viole (Oct 18, 2017)

@Roman


----------



## Roman (Oct 18, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Hope you feel better Roman.



I figured something out so I'm not actually down or anything. I'm just anxious today cuz I'm having a second "catch up" session with senior management which I wasn't expecting. Thankfully it's nothing formal so I hope I get out of it clean.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roman (Oct 18, 2017)

FYI I hate the everliving shit out of my job. No one here is ever happy either except the senior managers.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 18, 2017)

Roman said:


> FYI I hate the everliving shit out of my job. No one here is ever happy either except the senior managers.



stab and take over


----------



## Roman (Oct 18, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> stab and take over





I hate the industry too, no way I'd want to continue working in banking.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 18, 2017)

Speaking of getting it up

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 18, 2017)

Roman said:


> I hate the industry too, no way I'd want to continue working in banking.


>Banking
kek

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Roman (Oct 18, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> >Banking
> kek



Yeah 

Next year I'm gonna do a personal trainer course and start my own thing since that's been a passion of mine since forever tho.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 18, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Oct 18, 2017)

gonna kms they're so fucking cute

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Roman (Oct 18, 2017)

Good news! My job is safe. Apparently the managers even think I've improved despite me not having done anything differently from before my yearly review and they think I'm happy here

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 18, 2017)

Roman said:


> Good news! My job is safe. Apparently the managers even think I've improved despite me not having done anything differently from before my yearly review and they think I'm happy here



Good job, Roman!
You fooled them well.


----------



## Nello (Oct 18, 2017)

He's even playing mafia with his career 

Roman is a mafia god

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 18, 2017)

Nello said:


> Roman is a mafia god


Except when he gets D1'd

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Roman (Oct 18, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Except when he gets D1'd



How many times has that actually happened tho? 

I get pegged but always get away with it.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 18, 2017)

W said:


> Is it just me or was your Azor Ahai custom usertitle less...plain til recently.


 no? Been the same red since I changed to it.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 18, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> no? Been the same red since I changed to it.



Yes but I thought it was fancier with the font or GFX or something.

Maybe I'm losing my mind.


----------



## Viole (Oct 18, 2017)

Roman said:


> Good news! My job is safe. Apparently the managers even think I've improved despite me not having done anything differently from before my yearly review and they think I'm happy here


First they will tell you its fine
then they will stab you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 18, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> First they will tell you its fine
> then they will stab you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 18, 2017)

W said:


> Yes but I thought it was fancier with the font or GFX or something.
> 
> Maybe I'm losing my mind.


Maybe you're thinking of the one I had before this one.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Roman (Oct 18, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> First they will tell you its fine
> then they will stab you



If they wanted to stab me this would've been the moment. Now they'll have to wait until I either fuck something up majorly (because by law they can't fire me unless so) or until the next yearly review which is in 8 months.

I'm quite happy about this because at least I know my job is secure for that long, which is enough time for me to get the PT qualification and start setting myself up.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 18, 2017)

Roman said:


> If they wanted to stab me this would've been the moment. Now they'll have to wait until I either fuck something up majorly (because by law they can't fire me unless so) or until the next yearly review which is in 8 months.



But what if they will literally stab you.


----------



## Viole (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Roman (Oct 18, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> But what if they will literally stab you.



Well then I'm fucked aren't I

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 18, 2017)

Romans ARE known for being stabbed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Roman (Oct 18, 2017)

Thankfully I'm not from Rome, and Sicilians are better known for doing the stabbing


----------



## Nello (Oct 18, 2017)

I'm not sure there's an answer to this


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 18, 2017)

Nello said:


> I'm not sure there's an answer to this


that's gay as fuck

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 18, 2017)

Nello said:


> I'm not sure there's an answer to this



I don't get it.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 18, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I don't get it.


Traps as in, guys pretending to be girls. When a girl says she likes them...


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 18, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Traps as in, guys pretending to be girls. When a girl says she likes them...



I know what traps are.

I still don't get that pic though.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 18, 2017)

Neither does the guy in the pic.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Psychic (Oct 19, 2017)

That just means she likes cross dressers, you guys...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 19, 2017)

Psychic said:


> That just means she likes cross dressers, you guys...



Futa is gay as hell but crossdressing boys are completely heterosexual. I will not say this again.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Psychic (Oct 19, 2017)

Wait, are traps futa or crossdressers?


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 19, 2017)

Psychic said:


> Wait, are traps futa or crossdressers?


Futa is girls with dicks
traps crossdress


----------



## Roman (Oct 19, 2017)

Traps are crossdressers. They themselves aren't gay. Liking them if you're a guy however...

(if it's a guy dressed up as a girl)

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Psychic (Oct 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Futa is girls with dicks
> traps crossdress


You mean guys with breasts lmao


----------



## Nello (Oct 19, 2017)

W said:


> Futa is gay as hell but crossdressing boys are completely heterosexual. I will not say this again.


It's okay WAD, we won't judge you


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 19, 2017)

W said:


> crossdressing boys are completely heterosexual


Well not always..


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 19, 2017)

I'd say liking crossdressers/traps/whatever doesn't make you gay. Perhaps bicurious, bisexual or whatever. But who cares tbh.

Stupid labels


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 19, 2017)

Nello said:


> It's okay WAD, we won't judge you


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 19, 2017)

gonna absolutely abuse this now. 


Though great for mafia writeups, add a musical flair to the whole thing without needing an entire player.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 19, 2017)

I remember the days of autoplay.


----------



## Didi (Oct 19, 2017)

W said:


> I remember the days of autoplay.



fucking autoplay reps man

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 19, 2017)

W said:


> I remember the days of autoplay.


Autoplay was shit, made a good thing annoying. 

It's like when you want cake, but instead of eating a slice or three you eat the whole thing and screw yourself over. Too much of a good thing is bad.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 19, 2017)

W said:


> I remember the days of autoplay.



Those were horrible days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 19, 2017)

I went to a crossdressing party in college once. It's something they do every year.

It was funny as fuck but not something I want to repeat.


----------



## Psychic (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm on my phone, it doesn't autoplay.


----------



## Aries (Oct 19, 2017)

I want to take you to a gay bar


----------



## Magic (Oct 19, 2017)

Aries said:


> I want to take you to a gay bar


let's start a nuclear war!


----------



## Aries (Oct 19, 2017)

RemChu said:


> let's start a nuclear war!


At the gay bar, gay bar, gay bar
Waoow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Oct 19, 2017)

Happy belated birthday ~ @Dr. White @Legend @Dragon D. Luffy

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 19, 2017)

Bunny~


----------



## poutanko (Oct 19, 2017)

Wado-kun


----------



## poutanko (Oct 19, 2017)

WTF with your name

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 19, 2017)

W(TF) indeed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 19, 2017)

Well, I can't say its been an uneventful return to hosting for ol' Platinum.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 19, 2017)

> be at work
> machine breaks down
> call technical people
> will be right there
> 4 hours later

I'm bored enough to post from my phone.
Should have brought my ereader.....

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > be at work
> > machine breaks down
> > call technical people
> > will be right there
> ...


rip

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> rip



Fucker never even showed up.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Fucker never even showed up.


He slept as you rotted away in boredom.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> He slept as you rotted away in boredom.



That's what I figured as well. 
The bastard.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That's what I figured as well.
> The bastard.


Did you curse his dreams to be shitty shit shit.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2017)

Inu Yashiki watch the anime :0 Good story.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 20, 2017)

BUNNY!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 20, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 20, 2017)

My avatar game has been _so _on point


----------



## Viole (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Viole (Oct 20, 2017)

@WhiteWolf


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 20, 2017)

_My_ avatar game has been _so _on point

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Roman (Oct 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > be at work
> > machine breaks down
> > call technical people
> > will be right there
> ...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Oct 20, 2017)

My avatar game has been _so_ on point

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2017)

bad day


----------



## Viole (Oct 20, 2017)

* took away 3,380 reputation points for your post in the thread . *

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Roman (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2017)

Sounds like the Disney Princess game has made people paranoid

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 20, 2017)

I need a new set 


Btw. I like your avy @Platinum

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2017)

Me too

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 20, 2017)

I don't think I can seperate myself from this avatar anymore.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Roman (Oct 20, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I don't think I can seperate myself from this avatar anymore.



Me too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Oct 20, 2017)

Still thinking on a new one


Maybe ill use my satananic hand draw illuminati avy once again


----------



## Roman (Oct 20, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Still thinking on a new one
> 
> 
> Maybe ill use my satananic hand draw illuminati avy once again



I don't think I've ever seen that actually


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 20, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Still thinking on a new one
> 
> 
> Maybe ill use my satananic hand draw illuminati avy once again


That was your best one tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 20, 2017)

@Mr. Waffles  
@RemChu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Me too



Maybe use your Cinder set again


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 20, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Maybe use your Cinder set again



Cinder? Is that a phone app where you break up instead of hook up?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Maybe use your Cinder set again



I had that for such a long time tho.

Maybe I'll pick an older one.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2017)

Alwaysmind said:


> Cinder? Is that an phone app where you break up instead of hook up?



Ba dum tss.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 20, 2017)

Alwaysmind said:


> Cinder? Is that an phone app where you break up instead of hook up?





Im talking about this character


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 20, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Im talking about this character



She is pretty.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2017)

Alwaysmind said:


> She is pretty.



She's evil.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ba dum tss.



Thank you thank you all be here all week.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 20, 2017)

What's the story of that webcomic, why did you delete your post @Dragon D. Luffy


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> She's evil.


So she's ugly?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 20, 2017)

Alwaysmind said:


> So she's ugly?



She's cool af

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> What's the story of that webcomic, why did you delete your post @Dragon D. Luffy



Still not sure if I could find a decent avatar.

I think I just did tho. Now I'm looking for a decent quote to put below it.


----------



## Roman (Oct 20, 2017)

Alwaysmind said:


> Cinder? Is that a phone app where you break up instead of hook up?



Gonna need a senzu for that one.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2017)

Done.

Behold my new set: the hilarious antagonist from my new favorite .


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2017)

I don't like how NF reduced it to 150 pxs tho. Is that the limit? I thought it was bigger.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 20, 2017)

You still didn't tell me what's the story of that webcomic @Dragon D. Luffy 



Thinking about using a Disney princess (Elsa or Rapunzel) or maybe a non-disney princess aka Anastasia for my new set


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> You still didn't tell me what's the story of that webcomic @Dragon D. Luffy
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about using a Disney princess (Elsa or Rapunzel) or maybe a non-disney princess aka Anastasia for my new set



Oh sure.

Woman has a child who has a mysterious disease. Doctors can't figure out what it is. Also for some reasons doctors become retarded whenever they get close to the child.

One day she wakes up in a hospital bed. But every staff and patient in the hospital is a horrible monster. She starts exploring the place to find her son, who is also in the hospital.

Turns out some of those monsters are nice folks so she befriends them. Also the hospital is an universe itself that is based on the platonic concept of a hospital. And it is part of a multiverse where concepts create new universes. As the reader and the mother try to figure out what is going on, they learn the hospital is becoming corrupted, and the only way to save her child will be to save the hospital and the multiverse.

Also it uses the narration style of Homestuck which means it works as a parody of a text-based RPG. Unlike Homestuck it doesn't completely parody the format and actually embraces it. There is a full RPG-like battle system too which is pretty dope. And battles resemble Undertale sometimes, with talking and puzzle mechanics.

It's pretty good.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I don't like how NF reduced it to 150 pxs tho. Is that the limit? I thought it was bigger.



Disney members can go 150x200


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 20, 2017)

Senior 

Fucking mind switched my posts

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 20, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> You still didn't tell me what's the story of that webcomic @Dragon D. Luffy
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about using a Disney princess (Elsa or Rapunzel) or maybe a non-disney princess aka Anastasia for my new set



Your fault 

Also:

Maleficent


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2017)

Another cool thing is the extent of which the author lets the reader control the story. Like Homestuck, they can submit commands for the main character to make. But in Homestuck and Problem Sleuth, the author had a firm grip over the plot and would only let the reader solve puzzles or make gags. Here, the author has a general grasp of where the story is going to, but he will rewrite entire volumes should the reader decide to go into door B instead of the more obvious door A, and then come up with some epic plot twist to make the plot end where he originally intended. It's pretty interesting.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 20, 2017)

W said:


> Disney members can go 150x200





W said:


> Senior
> 
> Fucking mind switched my posts



>Disney members





W said:


> Your fault
> 
> Also:
> 
> Maleficent



not my fault 

I feel more like using Elsa,  telling everyone to _let it go ~_ is the only reason I wanna use her though


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I feel more like using Elsa, telling everyone to _let it go ~_ is the only reason I wanna use her though



Do it.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Do it.



Gotta try to find a good picture of her


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 20, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Gotta try to find a good picture of her


Here:

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Roman (Oct 20, 2017)

:letgo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2017)

@Underworld Broker


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 20, 2017)

what is this forum avatar you speak of and how can I not have one?


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 20, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> what is this forum avatar



I don't know.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 20, 2017)

Roman said:


> :letgo



How has no one altered this pic to look like Elsa and changed the command?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2017)

Law said:


> How has no one altered this pic to look like Elsa and changed the command?



That's like.. your job.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2017)

Well technically it's to submit the smiley. Anyone could make the art.


----------



## Roman (Oct 20, 2017)

Law said:


> How has no one altered this pic to look like Elsa and changed the command?



Ikr


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Well technically it's to submit the smiley. Anyone could make the art.



Submitting the smiley isn't his job. 
There's a thread for that in the Anbu section.
It's member's job to submit them there (after making them).
It's @White Wolf 's job to pass the good ones on to an admin.


----------



## Didi (Oct 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Another cool thing is the extent of which the author lets the reader control the story. Like Homestuck, they can submit commands for the main character to make. But in Homestuck and Problem Sleuth, the author had a firm grip over the plot and would only let the reader solve puzzles or make gags. Here, the author has a general grasp of where the story is going to, but he will rewrite entire volumes should the reader decide to go into door B instead of the more obvious door A, and then come up with some epic plot twist to make the plot end where he originally intended. It's pretty interesting.




It wasn't until the very ending of PS that Hussie started using more ==> to kinda tie it all up, all the commands that aren't that until then were completely reader controlled man, I was there when it was going on


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2017)

Didi said:


> It wasn't until the very ending of PS that Hussie started using more ==> to kinda tie it all up, all the commands that aren't that until then were completely reader controlled man, I was there when it was going on



Fair enough.

I think Homestuck was way more controlled tho. He would let the readers engage in funny inventory mechanics, but then would throw a Flash whenever he wanted the plot to move.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2017)

Hey guys if anyone is bored like me for being dead in every game I have one that needs sign ups. 19 player role madness:


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm guessing their role madness is conservative?


----------



## Didi (Oct 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I think Homestuck was way more controlled tho. He would let the readers engage in funny inventory mechanics, but then would throw a Flash whenever he wanted the plot to move.




HS started off with some minor reader interaction but was very obviously planned out a lot more from the start yeah and quickly became zero reader control


----------



## Tiger (Oct 20, 2017)

Classic role madness is about 1 ability per player with no generics. It's _mad_.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Submitting the smiley isn't his job.
> There's a thread for that in the Anbu section.
> It's member's job to submit them there (after making them).
> It's @White Wolf 's job to pass the good ones on to an admin.


Have an optimistic agree

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Roman (Oct 20, 2017)

Law said:


> Classic role madness is about 1 ability per player with no generics. It's _mad_.



That's extremely tame


----------



## Tiger (Oct 20, 2017)

Roman said:


> That's extremely tame



NF is the odd one out.


----------



## Aries (Oct 20, 2017)

Late to the party but man is breathe of the wild just amazing. Addicted since getting it 2 days ago


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 20, 2017)

I just checked the game out.

It's literally Mountains Mafia

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 20, 2017)

NF role madness is like an entire unique game _every single time_. And I love it. Once in a while.  After a few role madness games I need a break with a _generic_ game to calm my nerves.

Which is weird because I go way more tryhard in generic games and I usually don't survive role madness games part the first few phases.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 20, 2017)

Aries said:


> Late to the party but man is breathe of the wild just amazing. Addicted since getting it 2 days ago


Are you gonna make a mafia game out of it?


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 20, 2017)

W said:


> I just checked the game out.
> 
> It's literally Mountains Mafia


Mountains need love too.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 20, 2017)

W said:


> I just checked the game out.
> 
> It's literally Mountains Mafia


We need to step up our game.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 20, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Are you gonna make a mafia game out of it?



Already one step ahead,


Aries said:


> Go for option Z. Use that creativity and make multiple members game. The Legend of Mafia: OcarinOrder of Time followed by its sequel The Legend of Mafia: MajorAries Troll Mask a game where you have 3 cycles to win or a moon bomb crashes down and kills everyone. Follow that up with the finale The Legend of Mafia: Hope of the Wild.



The Legend of Mafia: Hope of the wild...
Epilogue

_I think you are ready to know what happened years ago... A great void swept the mafia community. To stop it Princess BalanZelda gathered 5 players... The champions of Hope, Troll, Ego, Order, Rage to contain it. But everything changed when the XXXDarkXXXNationXxx attacked... When the community needed hope the most it vanished... Years later after coming out of retirement hope has returned... I believe Hope can bring Balance to this community..._

Someone not me make anthology game out of it. Ill write the plot. Legend of Mafia: SkyWAD SWORDUPE, Legend of Mafia: OcarInactives of Time, Legend of Mafia: MajorAries Troll Mask, Legend of Mafia: Furry Princess,


----------



## Stelios (Oct 20, 2017)

Law said:


> Classic role madness is about 1 ability per player with no generics. It's _mad_.



That’s the vanilla definition of RM games. So mad


----------



## Shiny (Oct 20, 2017)

What was the name of the member mafia games?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2017)

W said:


> I'm guessing their role madness is conservative?



Imo their role madness is less conservative than most sites.

It's more like OUR role madness is the craziest it can be.


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2017)

I think the more abilities you give to everyone the more luck based the game becomes, less skill required. 
Speaks volumes that optimal play in RM is to not post and just send in actions. While those who talk and try to push activity or whatever usually get crippled and killed first. 

Pray to RNG that the mod gave you a fool proof role that can fool investigation and is a 1 man mafia faction.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Speaks volumes that optimal play in badly designed RM is to not post and just send in actions.



fify


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2017)

I want to fight this idea that role madness can't be competitive.

It just takes more work from the mod to make it happen.


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> fify


Yeah RM is bad game design. We agree on that.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2017)

It is not.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 20, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I think the more abilities you give to everyone the more luck based the game becomes, less skill required.
> Speaks volumes that optimal play in RM is to not post and just send in actions. While those who talk and try to push activity or whatever usually get crippled and killed first.
> 
> Pray to RNG that the mod gave you a fool proof role that can fool investigation and is a 1 man mafia faction.


Not really, they are two different skills. The first being the social aspect that is core to mafia, and the second being the ability to correctly use skills optimally for your alignment. It's less of an inherent design flaw and more so down to the players playstyle and mods ability to thwart hiding and just ability fagging. Also has to do with the culture of the site. What you speak of is akin to how OBD operates, while I don't see that happening here.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2017)

Limit the number of info roles, or the frequency that they can use their abilities. Get rid of lynch redirects. Make bulletproofs one-shot. Add a no double targetting rule to protections and roleblocks so nobody can be immortal. Give super kills, janitors, role cops, doctors and a godfather to every mafia faction. Ban role reveals or make it so thay are not worth it most of the time. Prioritize global game mechanics over individual abilities so the deaths of power roles skew the game less. Make super roles immune to perma rolecrush abilities so their presence in the game is a constant. Make indies that can't win with town, but give them at least one shot of BP so they survive random kills. Warn the players beforehand if there are cults or jesters. Calculate the average number of kills predicted in each cycle, taking account that about 1/3 of them will fail so that the game ends at a reasonable day number, and add/remove vigs/sks/faction kills if that number is not satisfying.

In other words, actually work to balance your game instead of opening 10 sign up threads and making each game in under a week. Make a game where no matter how well they use their abilities, scumhunting will always be the main course.


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2017)

-Random elements players can't take into account
-Luck

Kind of kills the competitive nature of it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2017)

RemChu said:


> -Random elements players can't take into account
> -Luck
> 
> Kind of kills the competitive nature of it.




Poker is a competitive game.
Pokemon is a competitive game.
Magic the Gathering is a competitive game.

All have luck.

Besides, role madness doesn't need to have luck elements. Somebody having a role whose effect was predicted by the host is not luck.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 20, 2017)

Majority of the games I have hosted have been won mainly in-thread/through outplaying more than just having the bigger guns to work with. That is with some major balance issues in probably every one of them. 

Action chess is fun, you just have to avoid "I win" buttons.


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Limit the number of info roles, or the frequency that they can use their abilities. Get rid of lynch redirects. Make bulletproofs one-shot. Add a no double targetting rule to protections and roleblocks so nobody can be immortal. Give super kills, janitors, role cops, doctors and a godfather to every mafia faction. Ban role reveals or make it so thay are not worth it most of the time. Prioritize global game mechanics over individual abilities so the deaths of power roles skew the game less. Make super roles immune to perma rolecrush abilities so their presence in the game is a constant. Make indies that can't win with town, but give them at least one shot of BP so they survive random kills. Warn the players beforehand if there are cults or jesters. Calculate the average number of kills predicted in each cycle, taking account that about 1/3 of them will fail so that the game ends at a reasonable day number, and add/remove vigs/sks/faction kills if that number is not satisfying.
> 
> In other words, actually work to balance your game instead of opening 10 sign up threads and making each game in under a week. Make a game where no matter how well they use their abilities, scumhunting will always be the main course.


You say this but you and others here have made games that reward mafia in RM for mislynches (RWBY), giving mafia snowball mechanics (That virtue game by WAD). Bunch of other RM games. 

If everyone has a unique role, role revealing becomes a burden to balance. 

Meanwhile players like SupremeKage who are basically rocks who can't communicate, thrive in these games.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 20, 2017)

The thing that bothers me most is the usage or overabundance of abilities in the day phase. I'm okay with role madness but if you have kills and other fucking meme actions flying left and right during the day phase then the entire purpose of the day phase, which is DISCUSSION, is trivialized by action checks.


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2017)

W said:


> The thing that bothers me most is the usage or overabundance of abilities in the day phase. I'm okay with role madness but if you have kills and other fucking meme actions flying left and right during the day phase then the entire purpose of the day phase, which is DISCUSSION, is trivialized by action checks.


Exactly, and people stop posting waiting for the mod to process actions.

No incentive to actually talk, people who do are just putting a big fucking sign over their heads saying "Mafia please shoot me".


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2017)

RemChu said:


> You say this but you and others here have made games that reward mafia in RM for mislynches (RWBY), giving mafia snowball mechanics (That virtue game by WAD). Bunch of other RM games.
> 
> If everyone has a unique role, role revealing becomes a burden to balance.
> 
> Meanwhile players like SupremeKage who are basically rocks who can't communicate, thrive in these games.



The point was that town would be punished if they refused to scumhunt. Likewise, town being too good would snowball the game in their side (the town/mafia ratio was huge so mafia needed those extra kills).

Also town had multiple chances of coming back in that game they didn't because most of them didn't use abilities at all.

Besides, my following game (Ace Attorney) was much better. I have a history of badly made games. It doesn't mean role madness is bad as a concept, it just means it took me years of trial and error to learn how to do it right.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2017)

W said:


> The thing that bothers me most is the usage or overabundance of abilities in the day phase. I'm okay with role madness but if you have kills and other fucking meme actions flying left and right during the day phase then the entire purpose of the day phase, which is DISCUSSION, is trivialized by action checks.



My games have nearly zero day abilities. Only ones that influence vote power.

This was caused more because of my real life schedule than game design. But after getting used to this format, I don't intend to change back.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2017)

Btw the point here isn't to brag about my games, just show that it can be done.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2017)

Also @RemChu, what is there in generic games that prevents townies from not being active to avoid kills?

Last time I checked mafia could still kill in generic games.

The incentive not to be active exists in every game. We just need better players who realize it's a bad thing in the long run to be uncontributive.


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Btw the point here isn't to brag about my games, just show that it can be done.


The Ace attorney game was fun and balanced. I can't complain.

Trials rewarded participation in a non arbitrary way.


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Also @RemChu, what is there in generic games that prevents townies from not being active to avoid kills?
> 
> Last time I checked mafia could still kill in generic games.
> 
> The incentive not to be active exists in every game. We just need better players who realize it's a bad thing in the long run to be uncontributive.



They aren't going to day kill you, frame you with a fake write up, ultra kill you, throw you into a void.

etc.

Seems fair. You know what to expect.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 20, 2017)

A possible thing that could be implemented is requiring a higher number of posts to be able to use actions then to just not be modkilled. Say 5-10 posts before you gain access to using actions. On top of that, day actions only being open to use until after eight hours into the phase.

Host by host decision of course.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2017)

RemChu said:


> They aren't going to day kill you, frame you with a fake write up, ultra kill you, throw you into a void.
> 
> etc.
> 
> Seems fair. You know what to expect.



Day kill: not obligatory in RM
Ultra kill: this is power creep. Good games have lower levels of kills because they dont give people infinite defenses.
Fake write-up: warn before if you are hosting a bastard game. If you dont, your game wont have that.
Throw into a void: I never make mechanics that prevent players from posting forever. Even mechanics that perma-rolecrush are rare. Silencing players is retarded.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> A possible thing that could be implemented is requiring a higher number of posts to be able to use actions then to just not be modkilled. Say 5-10 posts before you gain access to using actions. On top of that, day actions only being open to use until after eight hours into the phase.
> 
> Host by host decision of course.



Interesting.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 20, 2017)

Day kills for sure should be limited and not able to be used in the first day phase. Everyone should have a full day phase in which to play the game, anything else is a slap in the face to the players who signed up.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2017)

What I don't like about day kills is that they fuck with the narrative of the game.

You are lynching someone and suddenly they die. Now you have to look for someone else to lynch with only 1 hour till votes lock.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> What I don't like about day kills is that they fuck with the narrative of the game.
> 
> You are lynching someone and suddenly they die. Now you have to look for someone else to lynch with only 1 hour till votes lock.


Yeah that kind of cheese is terrible. Also mafia modkilling themselves to get townies lynched. which happened in one of the Kingdom Hearts games.

Twilight phases like what Law implemented is a good deterent to this. As is town having a backup lynch.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 20, 2017)

ive seen in a lot of games where intentional modkills close to the end of the phase instead of getting lynched are just left to the lynch


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 20, 2017)

W said:


> ive seen in a lot of games where intentional modkills close to the end of the phase instead of getting lynched are just left to the lynch


That works too.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2017)

I guess you can just... not modkill someone who is about to be lynched?

I mean, they are gonna die anyway so let them.

Or start blacklisting people who do that every time. We gotta set some fucking standards here.


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2017)

I had the idea to make a post about your favorite type of dive bars this morning....

Wad used that in my death write up.


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2017)

I had quotes queued up too...Rip,


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 20, 2017)

Oh yeah I forgot Rofl

Thanks for playing my game @RemChu @Lord Genome


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2017)

@SinRaven Sorry for antagonizing you. 
That was really dumb of me.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2017)

*Platinum weighs in!

*


Underworld Broker said:


> I need a new set
> 
> 
> Btw. I like your avy @Platinum





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Me too







RemChu said:


> I think the more abilities you give to everyone the more luck based the game becomes, less skill required.
> Speaks volumes that optimal play in RM is to not post and just send in actions. While those who talk and try to push activity or whatever usually get crippled and killed first.
> 
> Pray to RNG that the mod gave you a fool proof role that can fool investigation and is a 1 man mafia faction.



I actually really disagree with this. Posting isn't what gets you killed, or waffles and wad would die every day 1, I think people generally have a set of targets they go after and engage with, and that leads to some self-same gameplay. Sure, inactifags can slip under the radar, but I do feel that we are generally pretty good with it. People that talk do get actions targeted towards them, but people who talk also get protection. In an optimal game, going after prominent players is more risky than targeting the middle of the row and inactifags.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Limit the number of info roles, or the frequency that they can use their abilities. Get rid of lynch redirects. Make bulletproofs one-shot. Add a no double targetting rule to protections and roleblocks so nobody can be immortal. Give super kills, janitors, role cops, doctors and a godfather to every mafia faction. Ban role reveals or make it so thay are not worth it most of the time. Prioritize global game mechanics over individual abilities so the deaths of power roles skew the game less. Make super roles immune to perma rolecrush abilities so their presence in the game is a constant. Make indies that can't win with town, but give them at least one shot of BP so they survive random kills. Warn the players beforehand if there are cults or jesters. Calculate the average number of kills predicted in each cycle, taking account that about 1/3 of them will fail so that the game ends at a reasonable day number, and add/remove vigs/sks/faction kills if that number is not satisfying.
> 
> In other words, actually work to balance your game instead of opening 10 sign up threads and making each game in under a week. Make a game where no matter how well they use their abilities, scumhunting will always be the main course.



I agree with most of this. Lynch redirects are too much of a thing now (which is why I tried that mayor ability to see how that works. Spoiler alert: it didn't actually remove people's vote power -which is why i specifically said the mayor says this, not me the host- ... just wanted to see how people reacted to the situation.), and are generally an annoyance. Having more than 1 in a game is just awful. I don't think bulletproofing should be one-shot, as long as being bullet-proof is defining focal-point of the role and there is a superkill that can overcome it. The main power of being bullet-proof should be being able to lead town and scumhunt actively, while only having to worry about getting hit by a few abilities. I think the double targeting rule is fine, but I never really see anyone except the mafia consistently protect the same player over and over... but i haven't been back that long. Agree on mafia - role reveals suck and i've been saying that forever, so I agree there too. Mechanics are more interesting than role power also agree. I think indies are honestly the least balanced roles most of the time. Acheiving an indie win-con is near impossible without dumb luck in most games.



W said:


> The thing that bothers me most is the usage or overabundance of abilities in the day phase. I'm okay with role madness but if you have kills and other fucking meme actions flying left and right during the day phase then the entire purpose of the day phase, which is DISCUSSION, is trivialized by action checks.



Also agree with this. Day ability spam just makes the discussion too spastic. 2-4 writeups in a day should be the max.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Day kill: not obligatory in RM
> Ultra kill: this is power creep. Good games have lower levels of kills because they dont give people infinite defenses.
> Fake write-up: warn before if you are hosting a bastard game. If you dont, your game wont have that.
> Throw into a void: I never make mechanics that prevent players from posting forever. Even mechanics that perma-rolecrush are rare. Silencing players is retarded.



Fucking ultra kills are so stupid . I was seriously mystified when I saw that. Silencing is easily the stupidest ability ever, and is never even used for its theoretical purposes. I would not miss it if it disappeared forever.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> What I don't like about day kills is that they fuck with the narrative of the game.
> 
> You are lynching someone and suddenly they die. Now you have to look for someone else to lynch with only 1 hour till votes lock.



... sorry about that .

I think processing daykills at the end of the phase is probably the best move, no matter when they are sent in.


----------



## Viole (Oct 20, 2017)

I have never hosted with Day Kills on and honestly never will
Bleach went satisfactory for me as  RM without Day Kills and all.

It had 4~5/31 as bulletproof and only Aizen who was lynch only.
Overall 1 lynch redirect ingame.
And no ultrakills

Regular kills + upgraded superkills to few as bankai upgrades


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2017)

The very concept of ultra-kill is just dbz bullshit. You don't need anything more than a superkill.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 21, 2017)

Ultra kill efficacy depends on the theme and consistency of your game. For example in my hxh game I gave meruem an ultra kill after he evolved given his status in the manga, and given some town characters ability to power up. But I made it really hard to gain that ability as Meruem had to have Pouf and Youpi die before him, and eat both of their corpses afterwards to power up. Adult Gon could only be ultra killed or lynched but needed Kurapika, Leorio, and Killua to die before doing so, so there were barriers to gaining such power that inherently put the player at a disadvantage alignment wise.


----------



## Magic (Oct 21, 2017)

Platinum said:


> The very concept of ultra-kill is just dbz bullshit. You don't need anything more than a superkill.


* *God kills Platinum**


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2017)

RemChu said:


> * *God kills Platinum**



**teleports behind remchu**

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 21, 2017)

Wounds
Kill
Superkill
UltraKill
OmegaKill
GodKill
GodSlayerKill
FuckIsThisKill
FuckYouKill


Sounds about right


----------



## Magic (Oct 21, 2017)

Platinum said:


> **teleports behind remchu**



This is funny.


----------



## Viole (Oct 21, 2017)

@Sloth

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 21, 2017)

Platinum said:


>



I was referring to the fact I also needed a new set.

Though your avy is cool.


----------



## Aries (Oct 21, 2017)

Silencing is bad mkay but the void can stay.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 21, 2017)

Aries said:


> Silencing is bad mkay but the void can stay.



I don't like it. No point in creating a cool role and giving it to someone if you're gonna shut it down all game. Player enjoyment comes first.


----------



## Aries (Oct 21, 2017)

Here in the NME ah (Naruto Forums Mafia Entertainment) we are all about the land of opportunities ah.  That's why ah I propose ah... We have 2 players to represent us... The NF Mafia Generic Champion and a NF Mafia Role Madness Champion... This will not be a one off game this will be a year long storyline... With multiple games to determine these champions...This all culminates in the showcase of the immortals... MafiaMania... I will dub it... The Road to MafiaMania: Generic vs Role Madness


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 21, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 21, 2017)

Why are you pushing me out the door ?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 21, 2017)

No seriously how the hell do you invite someone to play a game then forbid them from posting for 80% of it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 21, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Why are you pushing me out the door ?



Not you tbh


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 21, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> No seriously how the hell do you invite someone to play a game then forbid them from posting for 80% of it.





What you talking about ?



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Not you tbh



I just automatically assume I'm the old guy in any references.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 21, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What you talking about ?



"X was sent to the dark void. they will be forbidden from posting, voting or using abilities until all nine planets align".


----------



## Viole (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2017)

The only value the void has is in mafia meme potential.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 21, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> "X was sent to the dark void. they will be forbidden from posting, voting or using abilities until all nine planets align".



That does sound lame as fuck.


----------



## Didi (Oct 21, 2017)

Aries said:


> Here in the NME ah (Naruto Forums Mafia Entertainment) we are all about the land of opportunities ah.  That's why ah I propose ah... We have 2 players to represent us... The NF Mafia Generic Champion and a NF Mafia Role Madness Champion... This will not be a one off game this will be a year long storyline... With multiple games to determine these champions...This all culminates in the showcase of the immortals... MafiaMania... I will dub it... The Road to MafiaMania: Generic vs Role Madness


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 21, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> No seriously how the hell do you invite someone to play a game then forbid them from posting for 80% of it.


Well tbf you can be silenced/sent to the void, but you can also be killed...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 21, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I don't like it. No point in creating a cool role and giving it to someone if you're gonna shut it down all game. Player enjoyment comes first.



I don't see the point in complaining about these mechanics or rules in games when the hosts who are complaining about those mechanics/rules/roles outnumber those who even do. Hell people who even do those kinds of roles are almost non existent. Im not saying people don't have a right to have that opinion or its not a valid stance but I find it ludacris at times this mentality in general alot of people have they see something they don't like in a game and then they generalize that everyone does it. We have to join this lynch mob and stop this non existent threat. 

I'm all for creative freedom its my bread and butter. I like seeing the different ways a host can create mechanics for their games/roles and how they host it. If your style is all about balance and what will be fair to the players that's awesome honestly. What I'm not a fan of is when I see someone try to force their opinion on how someone should host a game. If your a host or want to be a host make the game how you want it or a game you can be proud of. If your game turns out unbalanced or whatever big whoop, learn from the mistakes and make a better one next time, if its a success keep looking for ways to improve on that formula. Whatever the case make sure your hosting because its something you enjoy or want to enjoy doing. 

As plat and me were talking about in discord everybody wants to be Goku and Vegeta but no one wants to be Yamcha. Take that into account when trying to please everybody. As a host it should be a requirement but it should never become a defining feature or you end up stressing yourself out trying to reach something unattainable(perfection) or becoming jaded with the community and have to have these lets fix mafia talks because of x did this or that


Mr. Waffles said:


>



I will explain in due time


----------



## Aries (Oct 21, 2017)

Didi said:


>



Wrassling but for you casual think a NFL season with the payoff being the super bowl


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 21, 2017)

You can host however you want, but I can bash mechanics I don't like as much as I want. It's freedom of speech. We create better standards for making games by discussing them among ourselves. If you want to stay out of the discussion, suit yourself. I'll stay here, trying to convince other people that not all role madness is an imbalanced trollfest.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 21, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Well tbf you can be silenced/sent to the void, but you can also be killed...



Then why not making the ability a kill already?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 21, 2017)

Also my enjoyment is from making something great, that people really appreciate and makes them say they had a lot of fun when it's over. Anyone can poop 60 roles in 3 days without worrying about whether they are fun and balanced or not. Creating actual quality, though, is the real victory. And making something good takes work.


----------



## Didi (Oct 21, 2017)

Aries said:


> Wrassling but for you casual think a NFL season with the payoff being the super bowl




I understood the metaphor lol 

I was draking at the idea

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 21, 2017)

Freedom of speech works both ways. You will end up co existing with others when you take into account not everybody shares your same beliefs and core values concerning anything. If you want to continue go ahead, it is what it is at this point.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 21, 2017)

RWBY volume 5 finally started

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 21, 2017)

Aries said:


> Freedom of speech works both ways. You will end up co existing with others when you take into account not everybody shares your same beliefs and core values concerning anything. If you want to continue go ahead, it is what it is at this point.



I don't think I have any hope of convincing you to change your style. I've seen you being bashed enough to know you are impervious to criticism. So if you come here just to say "I won't be convinced", I just won't bother talking to you.

It's other people I'm talking to. If I can convince some novice host not to add a black hole mechanic to their game, it's my victory.

Plus I am trying to defend the game as a whole. There are people (not just Remchu) who like to say Role Madness is always shit and only generics are good. I'm arguing against them. But I won't convince anyone unless I can estabilish what a good role madness game looks like.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 21, 2017)

@Didi 
I'm right here.


----------



## Didi (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Jeroen (Oct 21, 2017)

Didi said:


>


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 21, 2017)

Silence mechanics a shit
Anyone who wishes to implement them should just modify them into vote-silence mechanics.

Then again, some people apparently don't care about voting, even when town.


----------



## Aries (Oct 21, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Also my enjoyment is from making something great, that people really appreciate and makes them say they had a lot of fun when it's over. Anyone can poop 60 roles in 3 days without worrying about whether they are fun and balanced or not. Creating actual quality, though, is the real victory. And making something good takes work.





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I don't think I have any hope of convincing you to change your style. I've seen you being bashed enough to know you are impervious to criticism. So if you come here just to say "I won't be convinced", I just won't bother talking to you.
> 
> It's other people I'm talking to. If I can convince some novice host not to add a black hole mechanic to their game, it's my victory.
> 
> Plus I am trying to defend the game as a whole. There are people (not just Remchu) who like to say Role Madness is always shit and only generics are good. I'm arguing against them. But I won't convince anyone unless I can estabilish what a good role madness game looks like.



I understand what your saying but what I'm trying to get across is its okay to let these novice hosts or hosts in general learn for themselves the mistakes they make/let them host the way they want to. You can't improve or get better if someone tries to hand hold your hand the entire step of the way. Let them take the risk, the worst thing that can happen is its unbalanced or they mess up. That's ok, don't let it scare you away, at least you will learn what works and what doesnt. Fix your mistakes next game. If you do good, then always look for ways to improve.

I know its a meme ole cr doesn't care and trolls people but I'm always looking for ways to improve each game I make. When I fumble I get back up and work on fixing those mistakes and getting a better expirence then last one. After teen titans I moved away from those types of games and changed as a host. After favorites in changing my style once again for naruto. for a much more stricter game. I would not have gained anything if someone told me to do this and that. Only through first hand expirence was I able to change things about me to make x and y games.

If your hosting is that way cool but don't shit on other peoples hosting because they can shit out 60 roles in a few days. Their type of hosting relies mostly on their imagination and creativity over balancing. Theirs nothing wrong with either types of hosting, one hosting type is not superior to the other. As a creative host im proud of my work and the fact can make x amount of unique roles in a few days. Not everybody has that level of creativity but you won't see me saying someone who takes ages to make roles is not putting in the hard work im putting in a few days or their game is not worthy of value because their roles aren't that imaginative. If it takes you more time to get your game together then that's great shows your dedication to your craft but no reason to try to put the value of someone else's game down because they work on their game in a faster pace.

This role madness vs generic thing has been going on since at least 2011. Its always the same people defending Generic/RM games and same ones arguing against Generic/Role Madness Games being why nf mafia is the way it is etc. Some like generic games better while others like RM games better. Nothing wrong with having a preference of games. If you feel the need to defend it cool, not all RM games are troll games or unbalanced but if they believe that they aren't doing themselves a favor by generalizing all of them that way. Way to solve these dilemmas. Sign up for games, play them, enjoy them and then move on. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Aries (Oct 21, 2017)

Mobile a shit when posting. So much autocorrect


----------



## Aries (Oct 21, 2017)

Also I'm not personally fan of x should host it this way or that way or do this/do that. I can understand the reason but for me in general its something that won't do. its a pet peeve of mine even seeing it and one of the things that put me off in clash of the hosts, as a host I respect that hosts each have their own way of doing things and not one way is better then the other. Hosting is hard work in general, so I appreciate and respect any host who takes their own personal time and spends it trying to make a game for others to enjoy. 

Some people forget that these hosts bust their balls just to make a game for you guys. They are people behind those screens putting your joy over their own, maybe their dealing with some shit whether it be school, relationships, depression, jobs, or just everyday shit of life, hosting or mafia is their getaway from it. Don't sign up for a game and disrespect the host by no showing it or half assing it by not using the roles they put in all that hard work for. These games may not mean alot to you but it means alot to these hosts who invested the effort to making something for you to enjoy.

 I've seen it happen to many times, a host puts in their heart and soul to make these games and then they make a mistake or someone doesn't like their role and inactifags on their team or the way the host is doing things and they make a big scene out of it by either outing their entire team or arguing with the host which brings the game to a screeching halt etc and basically ruins the expirence for everyone else or worse forces the host to stop the game they worked so hard to do for you guys because they feel bad about it and they stop hosting games cause of it. Looking at you Princess Ivy and Lifemaker. What happens in the game should stay in the game or be handled like grown adults in private, don't take it further then that. I'm sorry ddl if think singling you out this is in general. if I see it don't care who you are don't tolerate any disrespect from people concerning how a host hosts. Bastard hosts or not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 21, 2017)

Aries said:


> Mobile a shit when posting. So much autocorrect



how can you write that much on your phone, i can barely motivate me to write 3 sentences


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 21, 2017)

I won't respond to everything you said because honestly this is a lot of stuff. Let's just say I disagree with a lot but you have some points. namely I shouldn't bother too much with role madness defense because like you said it's an endless battle. Also nice to see you actually try to improve.

I just think we can actually try to advise each other and help each other get better at both playing and hosting. Not getting into some echo chamber where all creativity is sacred and thus nobody should be forced to improve. We need to evolve or we risk extinction. People will only keep coming if they enjoy our games.

Also i'll never think you don't put effort. I've said before you bust your ass to make games and I respect that. I just don't agree with the way you choose to direct your energy, namely quantity over quality. Sometimes I feel like you are just writing a bunch of abilities for the sake of it, so you can get it out of the way and start working on Dragon Ball 47. Without stopping and thinking if those abilities will actually work. But I don't think I can change you so I'll leave you alone. Ervery now and then you produce something like Arkhran Mafia, after all.

Sorry I don't mean to insult you. It just bothers me when people play some troll role madness game (such as yours), get their jimmies rustled, then come here and declare "ALL ROLE MADNESS SUCK". Then they sign up for some good role madness game and inactifag because they think the fact it is role madness makes them entitled to not make any effort.

But it's their fault not yours tbh, and we should all fight inactifags. Like, if you don't think you can play to win in a role madness game, don't sign up.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 21, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>



You play the same way in every single game, you don't count.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 21, 2017)

Man Kill La Kill is good but not good enough to rewatch.

Only two episodes left and I'm glad it's almost over. I wanna start writing roles already.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 21, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> how can you write that much on your phone, i can barely motivate me to write 3 sentences



When you use your phone a lot you become really good at texting. I can text probably 70-80 WPM


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 21, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You play the same way in every single game, you don't count.



I'd say something, but nah.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 21, 2017)

I've done a lot of mafia playing in phone too.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2017)

Might need a replacement for my game if one of you isn't in it, but interested .


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 21, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Might need a replacement for my game if one of you isn't in it, but interested .

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 21, 2017)

W said:


> When you use your phone a lot you become really good at texting. I can text probably 70-80 WPM



Could probably do the same but my phone hates me and autocorrects or removes words every time when i write fast, so i'm just like _let it go~_ at this point and don't bother writing much & fast , but rather keep it short instead and check what i wrote


----------



## Tiger (Oct 21, 2017)

Platinum said:


> The very concept of ultra-kill is just dbz bullshit. You don't need anything more than a superkill.



For 95% of games, I agree. If Ultra Kills were only seen in Faves and other nearly large and crazy games, I think it would be an improvement.

But when you're making 70+ roles in the Super Bowl of mafia games, where 50 people submitted killers...it's handy to have a third tier of damage and a second tier of defense.

It's when the <40 player games have ultra kills that I wonder why.



W said:


> Silence mechanics a shit
> Anyone who wishes to implement them should just modify them into vote-silence mechanics.
> 
> Then again, some people apparently don't care about voting, even when town.



Marvel vs DC, the first game i ever designed specifically for NF had Molly Hayes-- and her blockbuster ability was called [Battlefield Removal] where she literally punched someone off-planet. It took them a couple phases to get back, and in the mean-time they were unable to post, use actions, or be targeted by anyone. It was a 1 or 2 shot...and honestly, I'm still fairly ok with this one for any forum except this one.

In One Piece 1, I believe I had a character that used music to silence someone each day. This is where I decided I hated silence and created Vote-Silence for my next game. I stand by that as the best way to handle a silencing ability.

However...

It was literally a BLACK HOLE. I have to defend Aries a bit on this one. Yes, I spent 3 or 4 cycles removed from the game, and that's probably too long. There should have been a quicker release. That said, _at least I was still alive._

I planned to come back late game and fuck shit up. It gave me time to think and be immune from hostile actions. Take me off the radar for a bit. The only thing that actually made me mad was escaping and immediately having my role taken from me and being changed to mafia in CR's DB/WWE storybook mafia.

So I have to admit that _sometimes_ being removed from the game is a better alternative to just dying. And if there's going to be an exception...a black hole is a decent one.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 21, 2017)

Can't say I loved the fact he just turned into Blackbeard...but that's a whole other thing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 21, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> how can you write that much on your phone, i can barely motivate me to write 3 sentences



Its a blessing and a curse UB. Its a blessing for essays because you can stretch out something to reach your goal. A curse when your talking to someone and something that should take 2 or 3 sentences max to get your point across ends up taking you paragraphs to express what your feeling, something still working on.


----------



## Nello (Oct 21, 2017)

Can I see the black hole ability?


----------



## Nello (Oct 21, 2017)

Aries said:


> Its a blessing and a curse UB. Its a blessing for essays because you can stretch out something to reach your goal. A curse when your talking to someone and something that should take 2 or 3 sentences max to get your point across ends up taking you paragraphs to express what your feeling, something still working on.


I once spent 8 hours writing a 1500 word essay 

Lecturer liked it though so that was cool


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2017)

Phase starting as soon as W ends his .


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 21, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Phase starting as soon as W ends his .


You would start just as i have to go back to work from break


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> You would start just as i have to go back to work from break



Despite arguments to the contrary, I do start every phase around 2-3 PST .

Just waiting for W's to end for full synchorisity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 21, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Despite arguments to the contrary, I do start every phase around 2-3 PST .
> 
> Just waiting for W's to end for full synchorisity.


Coast is clear


----------



## Magic (Oct 21, 2017)

At a 6k month apartment roof patio in downtown San fran. Living the dream~


----------



## Aries (Oct 21, 2017)

Nello said:


> I once spent 8 hours writing a 1500 word essay
> 
> Lecturer liked it though so that was cool



the struggle is real, aslong as you can get your point across lots of teachers don't really mind that you don't say much in x amount of pages. that's the secret to essays... wait last minute and bs your way through it. the ole college try


----------



## Magic (Oct 22, 2017)

Need cake.


----------



## Magic (Oct 22, 2017)

That was a good fucking party


----------



## Magic (Oct 22, 2017)

fuiuuck


----------



## Viole (Oct 22, 2017)

@RemChu


----------



## Magic (Oct 22, 2017)

Tfw host of party has same taste in music.

He liked the Drive movie ost
and uh the Giorgio disco song


He played this, but song so long .... ppl were like "change it"



but he high fived me for knowing it.

and uh

played this.

rest of his shit was rap and Wutang.

He was like a big kid but an adult.....with kids of his own. Cool dude.


----------



## Magic (Oct 22, 2017)

He is a big bladerunner fan too.
so were some of the other people there.

so
yeah

 tfw when new people are insta friends.


----------



## Magic (Oct 22, 2017)

My buzz is gone.


----------



## Magic (Oct 22, 2017)

Oh weird thing .

I thought before i left for the party this morning.
"Should I bring my nintendo switch? Nah, that's dumb"
Go there and 3 switches and people playing with it like the fucking tv commercial.


----------



## Legend (Oct 22, 2017)

Hey Everyone

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Magic (Oct 22, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your grandma man.


----------



## Legend (Oct 22, 2017)

Thanks Remmy

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Oct 22, 2017)

Legend said:


> Hey Everyone


----------



## Viole (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Legend (Oct 22, 2017)

Daww


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 22, 2017)

Legend said:


> Hey Everyone


----------



## Shizune (Oct 22, 2017)

Interesting discussion regarding role madness. I don't know why Remchu came here to complain about role madness and noncompetitive games, that's the bread and butter of this section. Every now and again something like a vanilla invitational will happen, but those are the exception. I would rather play a game that introduced me to a new mechanic and immersed me in the theme than a vanilla game dressed up as a themed game. My advice to any host is just to look at their game through their players' eyes and eliminate anything that is confusing or excessive.

I think the problem arises when the host takes control out of the players hands. I don't even like role crushes because I think they're non-interactive and demoralizing to their victim. There are ways to let foolish players opt into negative effects, like in my Warcraft game where Tichondrius's could turn someone into a death miller _only if _they accepted his offer of power. Speaking of, I'm very curious to know how you guys feel about my Warcraft 3 game. Where did that fall into the spectrum of thematic vs competitive? 



RemChu said:


> Exactly, and people stop posting waiting for the mod to process actions.
> 
> No incentive to actually talk, people who do are just putting a big fucking sign over their heads saying "Mafia please shoot me".



Like it or not, day actions are a crutch for activity. I agree there should be more limitations around day actions, but lie detectors and day kills have their benefits for game health.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 22, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Interesting discussion regarding role madness. I don't know why Remchu came here to complain about role madness and noncompetitive games, that's the bread and butter of this section. Every now and again something like a vanilla invitational will happen, but those are the exception. I would rather play a game that introduced me to a new mechanic and immersed me in the theme than a vanilla game dressed up as a themed game. My advice to any host is just to look at their game through their players' eyes and eliminate anything that is confusing or excessive.
> 
> I think the problem arises when the host takes control out of the players hands. I don't even like role crushes because I think they're non-interactive and demoralizing to their victim. There are ways to let foolish players opt into negative effects, like in my Warcraft game where Tichondrius's could turn someone into a death miller _only if _they accepted his offer of power. Speaking of, I'm very curious to know how you guys feel about my Warcraft 3 game. Where did that fall into the spectrum of thematic vs competitive?
> 
> ...


I liked your game, it was fun and felt balanced bar some minor instances. My superkill failed thrice in a row, and as town's only superkill (bar Katsu's conditional one I believe) I feel it should have held a bit more power, although I'm not sure if there was some interactive stuff you had there I'm not aware of. I liked that you used the QT reveal mechanic but added a fake for balance, and as you said the death miller thing coming at as a cost of accepting power. That was fun and unique. I really like your night dream/vision/talk mechanic that was present in the other WoW game as it fits well with the flavor and is really fun to see pop up randomly in your pm. 

The hidden role stuff was also cool, I had no idea I would turn corrupted when killed and had Katsu not known the lore and called my bluff I might have been able to do some damage as scum. So overall pretty good and very fun game.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 22, 2017)

Yeah Shizune's game was pretty good. Not one I paid a lot of attention to so I can't go into details, but it felt balanced while I was playing it.


----------



## Legend (Oct 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


>


Thanks UB

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 22, 2017)

Sorry about it, Legend. Hope you recover.


----------



## Legend (Oct 22, 2017)

Im doing alright now I suppose


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 22, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## RuffRuff (Oct 22, 2017)

I completely forgot about the song you linked @Shizune


----------



## Stelios (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2017)

What games are after mine and WADs?

If we are in a lull, I might just make a sign up for a quick and stupid mafia concept I have in my head and play it after Lovecraft.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 22, 2017)

Is it just me or is everything bolded?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 22, 2017)

W said:


> Is it just me or is everything bolded?



Yeah, everything was bolded


----------



## Didi (Oct 22, 2017)

Well that was weird


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2017)

Me too for a second. I was wondering if I hit something in Chrome.


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 22, 2017)

Platinum said:


> What games are after mine and WADs?
> 
> If we are in a lull, I might just make a sign up for a quick and stupid mafia concept I have in my head and play it after Lovecraft.


I got a sign up for a game but still trying to figure out a couple roles


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> I got a sign up for a game but still trying to figure out a couple roles



The idea I have probably wouldn't last more than 4 cycles, but if yours does get up and going before Lovecraft finishes, then I have no problem waiting.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 22, 2017)

Why you still have no avy, nfc


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 22, 2017)

Platinum said:


> The idea I have probably wouldn't last more than 4 cycles, but if yours does get up and going before Lovecraft finishes, then I have no problem waiting.


Go for it I kind of want to get to 15 anyways (I think it is at 13 right now)


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why you still have no avy, nfc


Cause I am still a no avy rebel lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 22, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Go for it I kind of want to get to 15 anyways (I think it is at 13 right now)


and I am sure we could work things out if we do look to start at the same time.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2017)

Probably will be stupid, but it might be fun too .

Shouldn't take more than a week and a half to play, so sign up if you want.


----------



## Aries (Oct 22, 2017)

Naruto mafia should be next upish since it will start somewhere in November. Time to start promoting it again


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Nello (Oct 22, 2017)

I'm gonna start signups for a classic mafia game when WAD's game is done but only the cool kids will be allowed to sign up  so be there or be square, losers


----------



## Shizune (Oct 22, 2017)

Platinum said:


> What games are after mine and WADs?
> 
> If we are in a lull, I might just make a sign up for a quick and stupid mafia concept I have in my head and play it after Lovecraft.



I'm hosting a vanilla game after your game. You should sign up.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 22, 2017)

I need to take a one month Mafia hiatus so I don't burn out. Maybe in December?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 22, 2017)

One way to modfuck nfc is to give him an avy.

Preferrably one of those naruto ones that are already available.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 22, 2017)

_To raise a child it might take a VILLAGE!
But I wouldn't know 'cause these bitches my SONS!
Yes they WAS and they STILL IS!_​


----------



## Viole (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2017)

Shizune said:


> I'm hosting a vanilla game after your game. You should sign up.



Sure thing. I need a little vanilla after the madness (heh) of my game.



W said:


> I need to take a one month Mafia hiatus so I don't burn out. Maybe in December?



I'll probably take a break outside of co-hosting duties myself after Shizune's game and my second game conclude. 

Maybe like two weeks or so... might work on Console wars some more with Aries.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 22, 2017)

Reminder not to post in games you're not in, and that it's bad etiquette to talk about people in places they're not even allowed to respond in.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 22, 2017)

Iconic


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 22, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> One way to modfuck nfc is to give him an avy.
> 
> Preferrably one of those naruto ones that are already available.


I trusted you and you repay me with this betrayal


----------



## Magic (Oct 23, 2017)

Lawl


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 23, 2017)

You can't trust anyone from this section.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 23, 2017)

Milk said:


> You can't trust anyone from this section.



I have a truth meta, you can trust me


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 23, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I have a truth meta, you can trust me


I know you Plat, I definitely can't trust you


----------



## Platinum (Oct 23, 2017)

Milk said:


> I know you Plat, I definitely can't trust you



"A dishonest Plat you can always trust to be dishonest

It's the honest ones you want to watch out for." - Michael Scott


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 23, 2017)

Platinum said:


> "A dishonest Plat you can always trust to be dishonest
> 
> It's the honest ones you want to watch out for." - Michael Scott


I never watched that show


----------



## Platinum (Oct 23, 2017)

Milk said:


> I never watched that show



The joke is that is a quote that isn't something he said .


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 23, 2017)

I like this cat emote usage


----------



## Badalight (Oct 23, 2017)

Stelios said:


>



This shit is beyond fake.

Then again, I'm not sure what tv show isn't these days.


----------



## Roman (Oct 23, 2017)

Badalight said:


> This shit is beyond fake.
> 
> Then again, I'm not sure what tv show isn't these days.



> deaf
> able to make perfectly recognizable speech


----------



## Badalight (Oct 23, 2017)

Roman said:


> > deaf
> > able to make perfectly recognizable speech



lol

I'm not even questioning the integrity of whether or not that girl is actually deaf or not. Most of the talent on the show is legit. Everything beyond that is staged though. There are tryouts long before they ever get to perform on stages for these judges. Casting deliberately chooses people they think would make entertaining tv, whether they are really good or horribly bad. The judges themselves are probably briefed on everyone they are going to see ahead of time as well which is why they know exactly what questions to ask to get the most out of the contestants. 

If you've ever been around any tv show filming, you realize just how set up everything is.  Some worse than others, but I don't think there is any show with complete integrity.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Roman (Oct 23, 2017)

Badalight said:


> If you've ever been around any tv show filming, you realize just how set up everything is. Some worse than others, but I don't think there is any show with complete integrity.



That's true. Even ninja warrior is kinda the same in this regard. Tho most anyone can compete, at least in the Japanese version, they choose to air people they deem interesting as opposed to everyone competing (there's too many competitors for them to show on the air).


----------



## Badalight (Oct 23, 2017)

Roman said:


> That's true. Even ninja warrior is kinda the same in this regard. Tho most anyone can compete, at least in the Japanese version, they choose to air people they deem interesting as opposed to everyone competing (there's too many competitors for them to show on the air).



Oh boy, don't get me started on ninja warrior.

I've been on the American version three times.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 23, 2017)

''''''''''''reality'''''''''''' shows


----------



## Didi (Oct 23, 2017)

"""""""reality""""""""


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Didi (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 23, 2017)

>when law wakes up or gets home from work and has to actually mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Roman (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Roman (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Didi (Oct 23, 2017)

>when you read an Alwaysmind post

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 23, 2017)

I've really been bit by the hosting bug 

I have 5 games I want to host:

-Another Vanilla/Generic game with some creative spin on non-standard roles (think ). 20 players.

-Another round of Jester Mafia (think this will be the 5th time the format is hosted?). 10 players.

-Emote mafia, a very small (7-13 players) Vanilla game where you can ONLY post with NF emotes. No words. Just quoting and emotes. Think it would be hilarious. A callback to Amrun's 'picture mafia' from many moons ago.

-Overwatch Mafia, my role madness collaboration project with @Melodie, will continue working where we left off on it in November. I aim to have it be the first game of 2018. 25 Players.

-Hannibal Mafia, my magnum opus. This is still in the very early stages of development but if I can work out the details this game will be brilliant. @Nighty the Mighty has heard me spitball some of my ideas. This is likely not going to be hosted til around March or April of next year. 30+ Players.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 23, 2017)

W said:


> A callback to Amrun's 'picture mafia' from many moons ago.



What do you mean somebody already made picture mafia?

I'm hosting that in a few months.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 23, 2017)

W said:


> Emote mafia


----------



## Didi (Oct 23, 2017)

>emote mafia

I'm ready for 300 pages of  and

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Oct 23, 2017)

and 2000 pages of cats

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Oct 23, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> What do you mean somebody already made picture mafia?
> 
> I'm hosting that in a few months.



yeah in like 2011 fam


----------



## Badalight (Oct 23, 2017)

My favorite part was when they told me what to say during my interview, and then the interview lady kept flubbing her lines, so we had to do the same interview 4 times.

It was so genuine


----------



## Roman (Oct 23, 2017)

Didi said:


> >emote mafia
> 
> I'm ready for 300 pages of  and



expect nothing but  from me and @Mr. Waffles 




Badalight said:


> My favorite part was when they told me what to say during my interview, and then the interview lady kept flubbing her lines, so we had to do the same interview 4 times.
> 
> It was so genuine



You talking about Ninja Warrior? Well 

It's cool but I just wanna compete, I don't want to make a shitshow out of myself


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 23, 2017)

[]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 23, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> What do you mean somebody already made picture mafia?
> 
> I'm hosting that in a few months.



I can't confirm without logging out which I'm too lazy to do since I section banned myself from everywhere except two sections but this should be it:





SinRaven said:


>







Didi said:


> >emote mafia
> 
> I'm ready for 300 pages of  and


----------



## Didi (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Badalight (Oct 23, 2017)

Roman said:


> expect nothing but  from me and @Mr. Waffles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you applied?

Well, GL. They get 70,000+ applicants each year and accept around 500-600 depending on the number of cities they do. I have no fuckin idea how I got on 3 times. Maybe I'm just speshul.

But yeah, even a competition show like that is full of bullshit fake drama. Even the first guy to ever win, Geoff, stopped competing because he was annoyed at the reality show aspect of it.

I also like when they take breaks from people running the course so they can get shots of the crowd cheering at absolutely nothing. Love that.


----------



## Roman (Oct 23, 2017)

Badalight said:


> Have you applied?



I will only when I feel ready, which I'm not atm. Also, I don't think I'll compete in the American version. The UK version, sure, since it's less "reality show" even compared to the US version, but I definitely want to apply for Sasuke.



Badalight said:


> Well, GL. They get 70,000+ applicants each year and accept around 500-600 depending on the number of cities they do. I have no fuckin idea how I got on 3 times. Maybe I'm just speshul.



You lucked out 

I imagined that would be the case tho. What irks me is that people seem to get selected not based on their skill but how much of a showman they are. Which further begs the question of how you managed to get in not once, but thrice 



Badalight said:


> I also like when they take breaks from people running the course so they can get shots of the crowd cheering at absolutely nothing. Love that.



Yeh. Just proves that Sasuke >


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 23, 2017)

Roman said:


> Yeh. Just proves that Sasuke >



Well said.


----------



## Roman (Oct 23, 2017)

W said:


> Well said.



Not that Sasuke


----------



## Badalight (Oct 23, 2017)

Roman said:


> I will only when I feel ready, which I'm not atm. Also, I don't think I'll compete in the American version. The UK version, sure, since it's less "reality show" even compared to the US version, but I definitely want to apply for Sasuke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah well, apparently they think I'm good for tv (just not good enough to actually show me on tv, rip)

You should prob shred those hopes of getting onto Sasuke though. No foreigners anymore unless you are directly invited. I've applied thrice and they won't even let me go to tryouts. Even Jesse Graff, who is a god damn super star in America, had to write letters for years pleading to get on. 

The former producer of Sasuke, the guy who invented it, splintered off awhile back - I think around Sasuke 24 (They are on 34 now). He has started a new show called Kuro Ovi/Ultimate Hero. They just filmed the first tournament last month. I competed on that too. Was pretty fun. Not Sasuke cool, but neat in its own right.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 23, 2017)

W said:


> -Another round of Jester Mafia (think this will be the 5th time the format is hosted?). 10 players.



@SinRaven


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 23, 2017)

W said:


> -Emote mafia, a very small (7-13 players) Vanilla game where you can ONLY post with NF emotes. No words. Just quoting and emotes. Think it would be hilarious. A callback to Amrun's 'picture mafia' from many moons ago.



catmeta final evolution :metacat


----------



## Roman (Oct 23, 2017)

Badalight said:


> You should prob shred those hopes of getting onto Sasuke though. No foreigners anymore unless you are directly invited.





dat xenophobia

Also might have to do with how western competitors have been doing better than local ones since they train specifically more often than not while local competitors are generally made up of salarymen.



Badalight said:


> The former producer of Sasuke, the guy who invented it, splintered off awhile back - I think around Sasuke 24 (They are on 34 now). He has started a new show called Kuro Ovi/Ultimate Hero. They just filmed the first tournament last month. I competed on that too. Was pretty fun. Not Sasuke cool, but neat in its own right.



Sounds good enough for me. Does that take place in Japan too?


----------



## Badalight (Oct 23, 2017)

Roman said:


> dat xenophobia
> 
> Also might have to do with how western competitors have been doing better than local ones since they train specifically more often than not while local competitors are generally made up of salarymen.
> 
> ...



Well, not really xenophobia. There was a bad incident a few tourneys back that really soured them on foreign competitors. They have justification to be mad. It's still dumb, but I understand it.

And yeah. This first one took place right next to Tokyo's international airport, which was convenient for anyone flying in. I was doing pretty well, and was looking good to clear the course, but uhm... yeah. Shit happens sometimes...


----------



## Roman (Oct 23, 2017)

Badalight said:


> Well, not really xenophobia. There was a bad incident a few tourneys back that really soured them on foreign competitors. They have justification to be mad. It's still dumb, but I understand it.



What happened? Cuz I can't seem to find anything on google.



Badalight said:


> And yeah. This first one took place right next to Tokyo's international airport, which was convenient for anyone flying in. I was doing pretty well, and was looking good to clear the course, but uhm... yeah. Shit happens sometimes...



Just saw a video of it and it definitely looks like a tamer version of it course. How do you train for that tho? Climbing and parkour seem to be the best bet for doing well in that kinda stuff.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 23, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> @SinRaven

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Badalight (Oct 23, 2017)

Roman said:


> What happened? Cuz I can't seem to find anything on google.
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw a video of it and it definitely looks like a tamer version of it course. How do you train for that tho? Climbing and parkour seem to be the best bet for doing well in that kinda stuff.



Google aint gonna bring anything up. I know deets because I'm friends with people who compete. Basically the americans who were invited brought some of their friends along (you are allowed a certain number of people on your guest list) and those extra people who fucking horrible and breaking all the rules and spoiling shit before the show aired.

As for Kuro-Ovi, they haven't put up any videos of the full course yet, so I'm not really sure what you watched. They have some trailers out though and some videos of them testing obstacles.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Oct 23, 2017)

I sort of Want to Co host with someone sometime. Want to get a feel of Hosting a game, in case in the future I ever decide to make one.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 23, 2017)

That Untouchables game, lol


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 23, 2017)

Revan Reborn said:


> I sort of Want to Co host with someone sometime. Want to get a feel of Hosting a game, in case in the future I ever decide to make one.


First ditch the DBS porpoise


----------



## Roman (Oct 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> First ditch the DBS porpoise

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 23, 2017)

The difference is I didn't willingly choose this piss poor taste.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 23, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> That Untouchables game, lol



Oh you read it all?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> The difference is I didn't willingly choose this piss poor taste.



>tfw WW blames his avatar on a lost bet but doesn't say who he lost to nor can anyone verify it


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 23, 2017)

W said:


> >tfw WW blames his avatar on a lost bet but doesn't say who he lost to nor can anyone verify it


 I said it a few times   Maybe not in this thread specifically but no one asked  

Lost to Kitsune in HR Mafia, she won the battle, but I won the war


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I said it a few times   Maybe not in this thread specifically but no one asked
> 
> Lost to Kitsune in HR Mafia, she won the battle, but I won the war



>lost it to a mod
>in thd mod section 

like I said nobody can verify this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 23, 2017)

W said:


> >lost it to a mod
> >in thd mod section
> 
> like I said nobody can verify this


Those are some cheap antics pal  
> is a mod
> is verifying it
>  

VAK's a good looking chap but I need at least 5 figures to put it on willingly


----------



## Roman (Oct 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> The difference is I didn't willingly choose this piss poor taste.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Those are some cheap antics pal
> > is a mod
> > is verifying it
> >
> ...



but mods are literally the least credible people on NF


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 23, 2017)

W said:


> but mods are literally the least credible people on NF


I've transcended that mythos  as the most credible

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Roman (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Roman (Oct 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I've transcended that mythos  as the most credible


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I've transcended that mythos  as the most credible



Have an optimistic.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 23, 2017)

Roman said:


> WHOA there! Don't get ahead of yourself now


Ikr 

Low blow a plenty mang 


@Waddle  Your doubt is for naught the Wolf's reach is extensive   The weight of a thousand dreams held snuggly on the tip of my pinkie finger

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 23, 2017)

Roman said:


> WHOA there! Don't get ahead of yourself now



I stand by what I say and mean what I say. 

>"We know we are lacking in communication, but I promise we are working on that"

If I wasn't a cynic before, I became one after hearing that for the 16th time. 

Which isn't even hyperbole.

It's actually been 16 times.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 23, 2017)

W said:


> Oh you read it all?



Was skimming it every now and then, but did read most of it. Your claim in that game is literally the reason why I stay calm when someone has some kinda result on me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Ikr
> 
> Low blow a plenty mang
> 
> ...



Do you really want me to join Jeroen's campaign?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 23, 2017)

W said:


> I stand by what I say and mean what I say.
> 
> >"We know we are lacking in communication, but I promise we are working on that"
> 
> ...


Come and sit in Wolfie's lap and tell Wolfie all your problems, I have 7th degree black belt in communication no jutsu


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 23, 2017)

W said:


> Do you really want me to join Jeroen's campaign?


He has no campaign

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 23, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Was skimming it every now and then, but did read most of it. Your claim in that game is literally the reason why I stay calm when someone has some kinda result on me



There will never be a more legendary fake claim in mafia ever


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Come and sit in Wolfie's lap and tell Wolfie all your problems, I have 7th degree black belt in communication no jutsu



It is too late. 
I am 100% anti-NF, anti-staff 

My only allegiance is to Mafia.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> He has no campaign


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 23, 2017)

W said:


> It is too late.
> I am 100% anti-NF, anti-staff
> 
> My only allegiance is to Mafia.


It is never too late, trust in the Wolfie that trusts in you  

Trust in the  that wouldn't exist otherwise


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 23, 2017)

W said:


> There will never be a more legendary fake claim in mafia ever



Gotta agree 

Your fake result on Zeit in Aries' faves game was funny though, Santi calling you out as Espada was hella meme


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It is never too late, trust in the Wolfie that trusts in you
> 
> Trust in the  that wouldn't exist otherwise



I'm not so easily bribed with trifling appeasements. 

Also on a serious note the staff could literally do everything I ever wanted from them right now and my attitude wouldn't change.

I won't say 'you guys' since you weren't a part of it then, but after that thread I feel burned and as far as I'm concerned any ground between us is scorched earth. 



Underworld Broker said:


> Gotta agree
> 
> Your fake result on Zeit in Aries' faves game was funny though, Santi calling you out as Espada was hella meme



Wasn't it Cubey? 

Or did I also claim Zeit?


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 23, 2017)

W said:


> I'm not so easily bribed with trifling appeasements.
> 
> Also on a serious note the staff could literally do everything I ever wanted from them right now and my attitude wouldn't change.
> 
> ...


Life is too short for hard feelings, frustration is understandable but the end goal should matter the most. One burnt bridge mended at a time.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Life is too short for hard feelings, frustration is understandable but the end goal should matter the most. One burnt bridge mended at a time.



The only time I feel truly alive is when I'm angry.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 23, 2017)

W said:


> Wasn't it Cubey?
> 
> Or did I also claim Zeit?



Ah yeah, you did also fake claim on Cubey  

Was mostly absent when the thing on Cubey happened  was around when you claimed on Zeit and Santi got mad, lol


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 23, 2017)

W said:


> The only time I feel truly alive is when I'm angry.


 >Post 28666

Wew you animal you


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 23, 2017)

W said:


> The only time I feel truly alive is when I'm angry.



Are you ever angry?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 23, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Ah yeah, you did also fake claim on Cubey
> 
> Was mostly absent when the thing on Cubey happened  was around when you claimed on Zeit and Santi got mad, lol



So what we are establishing here is I am the king of fakeclaims. 



White Wolf said:


> >Post 28666
> 
> Wew you animal you



Also, I have 3 names (first, middle, last)...each of them are 6 letters long. 



Underworld Broker said:


> Are you ever angry?



Sometimes. I try my best to hide it. Humor helps.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 23, 2017)

Manlio Rodr'go Santio?


----------



## Badalight (Oct 23, 2017)

Roman said:


> welp....



lol no, that aint it. Go to the channel and look at their most recent videos. It'll be a trailer of the real course. That's just some advertisement they did in the Tokyo youtube space.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Manlio Rodr'go Santio?



The middle initial is right. But my name is not so Lovecraftian.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 23, 2017)

W said:


> The middle initial is right. But my name is not so Lovecraftian.


tfw I can only think of white as fuck names so I'm out of ideas


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 23, 2017)

W said:


> So what we are establishing here is I am the king of fakeclaims.



I'm one of those people who are just gonna shrug it off if you come at me with a guilty result  
Btw. I thought you were mafia in that Untouchables game and just bussing your teammates to victory 



W said:


> Sometimes. I try my best to hide it. Humor helps.



You can at least hide it, everyone usually knows when I'm mad even if I try to hide it


----------



## Roman (Oct 23, 2017)

Badalight said:


> lol no, that aint it. Go to the channel and look at their most recent videos. It'll be a trailer of the real course. That's just some advertisement they did in the Tokyo youtube space.



I might've come across it after I posted it 

Time to get onto a climbing wall again once my finger's healed up fully


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 23, 2017)

tfw I'm like 'oh shit haven't posted in wad's game today wtf'  
tfw realize I dead

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 23, 2017)

W said:


> There will never be a more legendary fake claim in mafia ever


AJ's fake investigation claim on Law

RemChu's fake bulletproof counterclaim to Kitsune

Wolfie's fake serial killer claim as a townie to counterclaim a townie

Though these are legendary for the wrong reasons.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 23, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> AJ's fake investigation claim on Law
> 
> RemChu's fake bulletproof counterclaim to Kitsune
> 
> ...


I-I w-would never do such a thing


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 23, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm one of those people who are just gonna shrug it off if you come at me with a guilty result
> Btw. I thought you were mafia in that Untouchables game and just bussing your teammates to victory
> 
> 
> ...



Can't blame you. I perfected the art of bussing. 

And being bussed. 

That's okay though. I find that hiding your anger is often ill-advised.


----------



## Nello (Oct 23, 2017)

WW, if you really want to mend a burnt bridge and make us trust you, there's only one thing you can do

Destroy the staff from the inside and set NF free


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 23, 2017)

Nello said:


> WW, if you really want to mend a burnt bridge and make us trust you, there's only one thing you can do
> 
> Destroy the staff from the inside and set NF free


You're a free elf Dobby, just log off... forever...


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 23, 2017)

W said:


> Can't blame you. I perfected the art of bussing.
> 
> And being bussed.
> 
> That's okay though. I find that hiding your anger is often ill-advised.



That's the reason why I can't trust people in mafia  
When Law bussed me in Aries' faves game I was like "stop bussing me like that, you're looking way too much town, Espada are gonna kill you  "

Usually don't want people to ask why I'm mad and then tell them what's up, but hiding always fails anyways, so yeah..


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 23, 2017)

That song from Nitty's avy/gif is pretty catchy


----------



## Stelios (Oct 23, 2017)

@Didi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 23, 2017)

Yo


----------



## Tiger (Oct 23, 2017)

Today I brought a salad and a couple bratwursts to work. Mmm protein.

Then I sit down for lunch and realize I didn't bring utensils, and we only have spoons. So I set aside the salad and just speared the sausages on the handle end of a spoon and ate them that way. Looked ridiculous, and they were sooo good.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 23, 2017)

Must refrain from joke..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Oct 23, 2017)

Stelios said:


> @Didi




Nice, love me some Porcupine Tree


----------



## Revan Reborn (Oct 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> First ditch the DBS porpoise


I'm wearing this for a limited time, to annoy Monna fans.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Revan Reborn (Oct 23, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


If you don't get it, it's Monna being ringed out of a competition.


----------



## Didi (Oct 23, 2017)

>DBS


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Revan Reborn (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Jeroen (Oct 23, 2017)

Revan Reborn said:


> If you don't get it, it's Monna being ringed out of a competition.



I have sigs disabled, so I ain't even seeing it.

The  was about the "annoy Monna fans" part.

Like...


----------



## Revan Reborn (Oct 23, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I have sigs disabled, so I ain't even seeing it.
> 
> The  was about the "annoy Monna fans" part.
> 
> Like...


You probably don't browse the DBS area, so you wouldn't get it.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 23, 2017)

Revan Reborn said:


> You probably don't browse the DBS area, so you wouldn't get it.



I browse the DBS section, still don't get it.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Oct 23, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I browse the DBS section, still don't get it.


Go to the monna respect thread, and check out the user Jane.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 23, 2017)

Revan Reborn said:


> Go to the monna respect thread, and check out the user Jane.



Sure, I still won't get it though.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Oct 23, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Sure, I still won't get it though.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 23, 2017)

> linking the episode

Already seen that.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Oct 23, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > linking the episode
> 
> Already seen that.


She is a fat SJW Tumblr, with a shitty personality and is annoying as fuck.
And Jane praises her to high heaven saying she is the best.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 23, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 23, 2017)

Revan Reborn said:


> She is a fat SJW Tumblr, with a shitty personality and is annoying as fuck.
> And Jane praises her to high heaven saying she is the best.



So, in return, you decided to be a 12 year old. 

Still not getting it.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Oct 23, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> So, in return, you decided to be a 12 year old.
> 
> Still not getting it.


Just ripping on a shitty character, that's all you need to know.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 23, 2017)

Revan Reborn said:


> Just ripping on a shitty character, that's all you need to know.



I already knew that the first time I quoted you.


----------



## Magic (Oct 23, 2017)

He is 


Nello said:


> WW, if you really want to mend a burnt bridge and make us trust you, there's only one thing you can do
> 
> Destroy the staff from the inside and set NF free


Neo Wolf


----------



## Magic (Oct 23, 2017)

Stelios said:


> @Didi


I have this album


----------



## Nello (Oct 23, 2017)

Law said:


> Today I brought a salad and a couple bratwursts to work. Mmm protein.
> 
> Then I sit down for lunch and realize I didn't bring utensils, and we only have spoons. So I set aside the salad and just speared the sausages on the handle end of a spoon and ate them that way. Looked ridiculous, and they were sooo good.


Uncultured Americans 
I see now why you had to invent the hamburger


----------



## Tiger (Oct 23, 2017)

I don't get it. Uncultured due to forgetting cutlery?


----------



## Nello (Oct 23, 2017)

You wouldn't forget your cutlery if you used them more than once a year, you American pig *spits on your avatar on my monitor*


----------



## Shizune (Oct 23, 2017)

Alright this has been bothering me and I'm really tired of people throwing it in my face so I want to address it now and then we can all move on.

@poutanko @Nello I am sorry for going over the top on you guys in WAD's game. I don't do that anymore. _However, _we have all been called worse before in this section so I _cannot _take responsibility for "scaring you off." If you left a game because of an unrelated game, that's on you. 

Now can we all please drop it?


----------



## Magic (Oct 23, 2017)

Nello said:


> Uncultured Americans
> I see now why you had to invent the hamburger


He isn't American.


----------



## Nello (Oct 23, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Alright this has been bothering me and I'm really tired of people throwing it in my face so I want to address it now and then we can all move on.
> 
> @poutanko @Nello I am sorry for going over the top on you guys in WAD's game. I don't do that anymore. _However, _we have all been called worse before in this section so I _cannot _take responsibility for "scaring you off." If you left a game because of an unrelated game, that's on you.
> 
> Now can we all please drop it?



*Spoiler*: __ 



I dont' want to make drama but i'm not gonna forget what kind of person you are just like that. I've made myself clear that I don't resent the way you acted in WAD's game, I resent the way you took our feud outside of WAD's game to not only another game but to this convo, which is inexcusable. It also seems like you're just addressing this now because you don't want people to throw shade at you, not because you're genuinely sorry and regret your actions.

My opinion of you will change over time if you change your behavior. I think that's pretty much all I have to say 





RemChu said:


> He isn't American.


I wasn't serious

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 23, 2017)

This "beef"


----------



## Nello (Oct 23, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> This "beef"


Get 3 of your most OG brothers from the ghetto to my crib ASAP. I got a diss track to make


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 23, 2017)

Nello said:


> Get 3 of your most OG brothers from the ghetto to my crib ASAP. I got a diss track to make


Did you just assume my socioeconomic status?!


----------



## Nello (Oct 23, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Did you just assume my socioeconomic status?!


You're American, right? So you live in the ghetto. I'm not stupid


----------



## Aries (Oct 23, 2017)

I used to believe
We were shitposting on the edge of somethin' beautiful
Somethin' beautiful
Selling a dream
Mafia and their OP abilities keep us waitin' on a miracle
On a miracle
Say, go through the darkest of day phases
Inactifaggins a modkill away
Never let you troll, never let me down
Oh, it's been a hell of a game
Driving the edge of a knife
Never let you troll, never let me down
Don't you give up, nah-nah-nah
I won't give up, nah-nah-nah
Let me lynch you
Let me lynch you
Don't you give up, nah-nah-nah
I won't give up, nah-nah-nah
Let me lynch you
Let me lynch you

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 23, 2017)

Nello said:


> You're American, right? So you live in the ghetto. I'm not stupid


Aren't you south america?


----------



## Nello (Oct 23, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Aren't you south america?




You friend

Did you just assume my continental status


----------



## Shizune (Oct 23, 2017)

_They know my name ring bells so they steal press!
Say the queen name, you could get some ill press!
Musta used a lotta starch cause they STILL pressed!_​


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 23, 2017)

Nello said:


> You friend
> 
> Did you just assume my continental status


----------



## Nello (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Aries (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm taking out my shovel to bury Platinum in our console wars game. He's coming back to job to me at Mafiamania. He was the Sting of the OBD. The Vigilante of Hope... Now after all these years he's coming back to the big leagues.... To stop a corrupt host... 

I'm PediCReeing him back to the dark alley he crawled out off to get here.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 23, 2017)

Aries said:


> I'm taking out my shovel to bury Platinum in our console wars game. He's coming back to job to me at Mafiamania. He was the Sting of the OBD. The Vigilante of Hope... Now after all these years he's coming back to the big leagues.... To stop a corrupt host...
> 
> I'm PediCReeing him back to the dark alley he crawled out off to get here.


----------



## poutanko (Oct 24, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Alright this has been bothering me and I'm really tired of people throwing it in my face so I want to address it now and then we can all move on.
> 
> @poutanko @Nello I am sorry for going over the top on you guys in WAD's game. I don't do that anymore. _However, _we have all been called worse before in this section so I _cannot _take responsibility for "scaring you off." If you left a game because of an unrelated game, that's on you.
> 
> Now can we all please drop it?



*Spoiler*: __ 



Did I provoke you on this thread or other game after WAD's game? No. I didn't even mention you or doing anything that could trigger you. I talked to others about something not related at all with you or that game. I only posted birthday wishes or cathug emote. You're the one who keep bringing that things up. On Psychic's, on Wolfie's, on Wad's current game. Calling us trash and what not. I'm not even there. If there's someone who need to drop it, it's you. I called you out because you keep doing it even when I did nothing. I have made it clear. I did not do anything that could trigger you and did not talk about it and will continue to do so. I appreciate that you are going to do the same but if you ever bring it up again when we do nothing, I will not remain silent.

Just because something worse happened back then on this place doesn't justify what you did. Yes I'm new here but does it mean you can treat me however you want if you think the treatment is not as bad as what other people have done to you before? I'm not okay with that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Friendly 2


----------



## Legend (Oct 24, 2017)

Bunny

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Oct 24, 2017)

Legend said:


> Bunny


Leg-bro 

Have any of you watched Thor:Ragnarok? Plan to watch it this week, I want to know how good it is compared to previous movies


----------



## Shizune (Oct 24, 2017)

Girl I just feel like I'm not mad I'm just tired of hearing about it. If y'all aren't mad then there's no problem, if y'all _are_ mad that's your problem because I been apologized.

I'm also sorry for throwing the word "trash" around so loosely, it's a force of habit from online games where most things are either "trash" or "good." It's only meant as a criticism of your play in mafia, but I understand it doesn't come across that way.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 24, 2017)

Basically there is no beef because I'm not upset about anything, so there's no reason for either of you to feel you shouldn't play mafia here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 24, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Leg-bro
> 
> Have any of you watched Thor:Ragnarok? Plan to watch it this week, I want to know how good it is compared to previous movies


It doesnt come out in the US til next week


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 24, 2017)

Revan Reborn said:


> She is a fat SJW Tumblr, with a shitty personality and is annoying as fuck.
> And Jane praises her to high heaven saying she is the best.


 

She's..........''''''''''''''''aesthetic''''''''''''''''

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Oct 24, 2017)

Legend said:


> It doesnt come out in the US til next week


O.o but it's playing here, it's US movie so how...?


----------



## Legend (Oct 24, 2017)

poutanko said:


> O.o but it's playing here, it's US movie so how...?


Marvel has a habit of putting their movies out in Europe first. They have been doing it for years now


----------



## poutanko (Oct 24, 2017)

Legend said:


> Marvel has a habit of putting their movies out in Europe first. They have been doing it for years now




I live in Asia and we usually either get it on same day as US or late


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Legend (Oct 24, 2017)

poutanko said:


> I live in Asia and we usually either get it on same day as US or late


Asia too, lots of US movies are starting to cater to the Asian Market, some do it overtly *cough* transformers *cough* and some do it minimally


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2017)

That movie isn't out in Germany yet, wish it was


----------



## Stelios (Oct 24, 2017)

Calling poutanko trash for Mafia game performance is at least inaccurate. How did it come to this? Can someone link me this sweet drama  I may have missed

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 24, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Calling poutanko trash for Mafia game performance is at least inaccurate. How did it come to this? Can someone link me this sweet drama  I may have missed



Nah girl what I'm trying to do is redact my statement. The sis isn't trash, that was too harsh of me. And the drama is over and done with.


----------



## Magic (Oct 24, 2017)

I can't breathe.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 24, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Calling poutanko trash for Mafia game performance is at least inaccurate. How did it come to this? Can someone link me this sweet drama  I may have missed



iirc it's this game:


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 24, 2017)

I won't get into this discussion again but I can't deny my bro Stelios an opportunity to be judgemental to other people.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 24, 2017)

W said:


> I stand by what I say and mean what I say.
> 
> >"We know we are lacking in communication, but I promise we are working on that"
> 
> ...



Not really gonna argue but from what I heard the staff has to deal with a lot of shit from uncomperative sadmins.

So chances are a lot of those instances they wanted to help you but couldn't because loltazmo and lolmbxx wouldn't help.

And they probably can't bash those guys in public either so yeah.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 24, 2017)

As far as I m concerned whatever happens in a game stays in a game. I may have called people trash and useless body bags but that is always in the game context and their current play meta. I don’t equate that opinion with them irl. But not all people can maintain impartiality like that


----------



## Roman (Oct 24, 2017)

Stelios said:


> As far as I m concerned whatever happens in a game stays in a game. I may have called people trash and useless body bags but that is always in the game context and their current play meta. I don’t equate that opinion with them irl. But not all people can maintain impartiality like that



I suddenly feel better about myself


----------



## Didi (Oct 24, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> And they probably can't bash those guys in public either so yeah.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 24, 2017)

Oh, DDL...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 24, 2017)

I mean, they already bash these guys in public.

But they can't reveal everything about them.

It's basic work logic.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 24, 2017)

Just saying... NF's staff is broken in a fundamental way that goes beyond the mods because the ones in power are obstructive as fuck.

So it's kind of pointless to want things here to work. This site will forever be shit.


----------



## Roman (Oct 24, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Just saying... NF's staff is broken in a fundamental way that goes beyond the mods because the ones in power are obstructive as fuck.
> 
> So it's kind of pointless to want things here to work. This site will forever be shit.



You haven't been to bleachexile. This place is heaven compared...

@Ryuzaki can confirm


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 24, 2017)

Well yeah this place is fairly functional.

But it will always have the feeling it's kind of patched up and barely held together with tape instead of a well designed and organized site.

Because that's what the powers that be want.


----------



## Roman (Oct 24, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Well yeah this place is fairly functional.
> 
> But it will always have the feeling it's kind of patched up and barely held together with tape instead of a well designed and organized site.
> 
> Because that's what the powers that be want.



Granted, altho I haven't ever really come across forums where staff are selected on a particular basis like their professional skills. It's really a matter of "oh, you're active and popular in this section, we'll make you a mod here" which is what happened with baconbits in the cafe or hamsloth in the fairy tail section (or was it NNT? can't remember) for instance. Hell, it was the reason I was a mod on other forums in the past and I can confirm that if you're really not set on trying to keep things under wraps, shit breaks loose very fast. Sometimes it works, which is somewhat the case with bacon, but sometimes it really doesn't and backfires because a lot of people who're selected aren't usually interested in being staff to begin with.

It's also dependent on whether or not other staff members put in a good word for you and in fact, that's likely a huge factor because this and what I mentioned above are incidentally the same criteria by which people became mods in other forums (myself included). And it can be even worse in political forums as more often than not, the top brass in those places have an agenda and it's exceedingly easy for places like that to become echo chambers. If anything, NF is way more functional than any other place I've been to or heard about.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 24, 2017)

Roman said:


> If anything, NF is way more functional than any other place I've been to or heard about.



Considering the amount of dysfunctional people posting in this forum , I’d say it’s a miracle

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 24, 2017)

>post office services 

Haha


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Roman (Oct 24, 2017)

> Irish post office services in particular


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 24, 2017)

> they call
> 'express delivery here' are you home
> ARE YOU HOME
. nah fam I haven't been waiting since 9 fucking am nah nah
course I'm fucking home
> oh ok  we got lost but we'll be right there 
...okay 
> stupid me goes outside to wait cos they'll brt 
> 15mins passes in satan's icy winter piss 
> nothing
> go back in
> 10 mins later they arrive

good fucking riddance

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Roman (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2017)

Finally


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 24, 2017)

From 9am to 4pm, it's ... something at least


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> From 9am to 4pm, it's ... something at least



At least you got it the same day it was supposed to arrive


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 24, 2017)

W said:


> At least you got it the same day it was supposed to arrive


It's actually a week late, but that's a whole other story.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It's actually a week late, but that's a whole other story.


----------



## Roman (Oct 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It's actually a week late, but that's a whole other story.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2017)

"Express delivery"

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Oct 24, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> "Express delivery"


Yes
When he said it I almost dropped the phone like

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 24, 2017)

RIP  WW


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 24, 2017)

I live on the fourth floor and packages usually get delivered at the first floor or the nearest 'drop point' because of the delivery guys are too lazy to walk all the way up...

Which would be fine. None of my flatmates and I would be bothered by walking downstairs. But the delivery guys don't even check with us. They leave a note saying we weren't home and that our package was delivered elsewhere and we just have to live with it.

I have 14 flatmates. There's always someone home.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 24, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I have 14 flatmates


D block at Hague Tribunal?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> D block at Hague Tribunal?


I thought I asked you to tell nobody about my prison life.


----------



## Roman (Oct 24, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I live on the fourth floor and packages usually get delivered at the first floor or the nearest 'drop point' because of the delivery guys are too lazy to walk all the way up...
> 
> Which would be fine. None of my flatmates and I would be bothered by walking downstairs. But the delivery guys don't even check with us. They leave a note saying we weren't home and that our package was delivered elsewhere and we just have to live with it.
> 
> I have 14 flatmates. There's always someone home.



Where do you live?

Also, 14 flatmates? How the fuck


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 24, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I thought I asked you to tell nobody about my prison life.


Sorry babe.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 24, 2017)

Sin lives in a hostel


----------



## Stelios (Oct 24, 2017)

W said:


> Sin lives in a hostel



In NL Living in shared space is a reality every student has to face. Even non students. We have no bubbles to burst here


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 24, 2017)

Utrecht, Netherlands is where I live.

I live in a student building. My flatmates and I basically share the entire floor. We each have our own room and share a hallway, two bathrooms, two toilets, a living room, a kitchen and a big balcony. 
Only students are allowed to live here though and I haven't been a student in over a year. I have to move out by the end of the year. 

Sadly I haven't found anything new yet, but I have no fear that I will end up on the streets. I will find someting I know it. Probably will still live with a few people, but not as much. 14 starts to be too much for me.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 24, 2017)

When I was living in England I had to share a kithen with another 20 people.

The kitchen was fairly large tbh. But not 21 people large. I had to fight to have a shelf in the fridge.


----------



## Roman (Oct 24, 2017)

I couldn't fathom living with 14 people. I could barely handle 4 others, the most I've had to live with at once.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 24, 2017)

Cubey lives with thousands of people, who rove together like a pack of ants, and he doesn't complain about it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 24, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Cubey lives with thousands of people, who rove together like a pack of ants, and he doesn't complain about it.


Is NYs rat problem that serious?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 24, 2017)

Perhaps they should import Santi and let him live rent-free in the city.


----------



## Nello (Oct 24, 2017)

But then who will get rid of Santi

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Roman (Oct 24, 2017)

W said:


> Perhaps they should import Santi and let him live rent-free in the city.



They'd do that in Italy. Presuming he's on a refugee boat


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 24, 2017)

Nello said:


> But then who will get rid of Santi


A plague of thots


----------



## Tiger (Oct 24, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Leg-bro
> 
> Have any of you watched Thor:Ragnarok? Plan to watch it this week, I want to know how good it is compared to previous movies



Comes out on my birthday here in canucklestan. And I will be going to it that night.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Not really gonna argue but from what I heard the staff has to deal with a lot of shit from uncomperative sadmins.
> 
> So chances are a lot of those instances they wanted to help you but couldn't because loltazmo and lolmbxx wouldn't help.
> 
> And they probably can't bash those guys in public either so yeah.



Yes and no.


*Spoiler*: __ 



We are more obstructed by them than people will _ever_ believe, but at the same time the staff suffers from "too many cooks; no head chef" syndrome. And it's been my #1 goal since joining to have that changed. Loldemocracyonaforum.

Finally, members think that every idea they come up with is a good one. In truth, only 1/3rd of them are even worth reading. Of that 1/3rd, half of them require Mbxx to do something, whether that means agree or actually install a stupid, tiny little thing. Of the half of the 1/3rd of actually decent ideas, 1/3rd of them get done. That other group of ideas is in HR debate limbo forever, despite being worthwhile.

People need to remember that there are only 2 people who see money in the staff. The rest are volunteering. And in the grand scheme of things, until we have the head chef, we struggle just to keep the ship afloat in a time where most people just go to Reddit or Facebook. And aside from a few dozen very vocal individuals, most people on the forum are 'fine' with how it is run. Because they can come here, argue about a cartoon or a band or a fanclub and then leave again. But when the very actively vocal see 1/16th of all their ideas(which remember -- are all perfect) actually get pushed through, it's no wonder they become disillusioned.

There's a reason I spend 95% of my time on NF in this one section.

I have no trouble pissing in mbxx/tazmo's cornflakes. I'd prefer to do it in HR so he never ever comes here, and even Mbxx has been active lately (a miracle). But what I _won't do_ is talk shit about active staff who make mistakes and are trying every day -- whether members see them do so or not. Wolf can have my back on that one.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2017)

@Roman


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2017)

This message has been removed from public view.

@Nello 
I saw it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 24, 2017)

Law said:


> Comes out on my birthday here in canucklestan. And I will be going to it that night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reznor is genuinely a good guy but he should have and should be swinging his dick around as the de facto authority for ages now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 24, 2017)

But why does the staff keep promising to make things better


----------



## Nello (Oct 24, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> This message has been removed from public view.
> 
> @Nello
> I saw it


It was just a joke but I don't want to take any risks

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2017)

Nello said:


> But why does the staff keep promising to make things better


cuz they have been infected by Optimism Virus via @White Wolf


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 24, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> cuz they have been infected by Optimism Virus via @White Wolf

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 24, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> cuz they have been infected by Optimism Virus via @White Wolf


That sunavabitch has fooled us all


----------



## Nello (Oct 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>


I see right through you 

*[vote lynch White Wolf]*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2017)

Nello said:


> That sunavabitch has fooled us all


Indeed
we need to burn him at stakes



@White Wolf dont drake me
I  saw your optimism on discord just few days ago

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 24, 2017)

Be glad optimism shall save you

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 24, 2017)

Nello said:


> But why does the staff keep promising to make things better



It's truly demoralizing because I really do believe most of the time when the staff says this they mean it and have good intentions but they are either flakes or they are combatted and defeated by the staff who are cripplingly apathetic/indifferent that should be fucking forcibly ousted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 24, 2017)

If mbxx won't do anything then why doesn't he just let Rez do his work for him


----------



## Tiger (Oct 24, 2017)

Nello said:


> If mbxx won't do anything then why doesn't he just let Rez do his work for him



That's like me saying...

If the CFO of the company I work for is so incompetent, why doesn't he just step down?

Logic, sure. But unrealistic.


----------



## Nello (Oct 24, 2017)

Law said:


> That's like me saying...
> 
> If the CFO of the company I work for is so incompetent, why doesn't he just step down?
> 
> Logic, sure. But unrealistic.


I mean give Rez the same powers as mbxx, not his earnings. It's not like mbxx gives a shit; he just wants the money, right?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 24, 2017)

Nello said:


> I mean give Rez the same powers as mbxx, not his earnings. It's not like mbxx gives a shit; he just wants the money, right?



The only person that can give Rez the same powers as mbxx is mbxx himself (and Tazmo)

That said, Reznor and Dream are both fairly powerful admins with the permissions they have but still not sadmin level which truly is needed to enact quite a few changes.


----------



## Nello (Oct 24, 2017)

I just don't see why mbxx himself wouldn't give Rez full authority to manage the website if Rez works for free


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 24, 2017)

Nello said:


> I just don't see why mbxx himself wouldn't give Rez full authority to manage the website if Rez works for free

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 24, 2017)

What


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 24, 2017)

Nello said:


> What


Would you go give someone the keys to your house cos they wipe dog shit off your lawn for free?


----------



## Tiger (Oct 24, 2017)

Nello said:


> I just don't see why mbxx himself wouldn't give Rez full authority to manage the website if Rez works for free



.

GL.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2017)

Making anyone a sadmin = you are leaving them with all site.

They can literally wipe out everything and destroy from inside which has already happened once

And if someone can access server they can simply write you the original owner off and take over everything and you cant do shit


----------



## Nello (Oct 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Would you go give someone the keys to your house cos they wipe dog shit off your lawn for free?


I didn't think mbxx had to hand over the keys to his earnings in the process


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2017)

Because if I can access server , I can simply go and delete mbxx and tazmo from sites existence itself with just two line of database edit.


----------



## Nello (Oct 24, 2017)

Law said:


> .
> 
> GL.


Well now i'm not very optimistic anymore 


Viole1369 said:


> Making anyone a sadmin = you are leaving them with all site.
> 
> They can literally wipe out everything and destroy from inside which has already happened once
> 
> And if someone can access server they can simply write you the original owner off and take over everything and you cant do shit


I trust Reznor


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2017)

Nello said:


> I didn't think mbxx had to hand over the keys to his earnings in the process


To get full control , you need server access at which point mbxx is giving him his house,his wife and his kidneys.


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2017)

Nello said:


> I trust Reznor


Yea but ur not mbxx or tazmo so point is moot


----------



## Nello (Oct 24, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Because if I can access server , I can simply go and delete mbxx and tazmo from sites existence itself with just two line of database edit.


mbxx and Tazmo would still own it though, right? So it's not like Rez would have anything to gain by bamboozling them


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 24, 2017)

Nello said:


> mbxx and Tazmo would still own it though, right? So it's not like Rez would have anything to gain by bamboozling them


An internet forum isn't a house that has seven billion documents attached to it.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 24, 2017)

There should be a naive rating for those times optimistic just doesn't cut it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2017)

Nello said:


> mbxx and Tazmo would still own it though, right? So it's not like Rez would have anything to gain by bamboozling them


Owning is literally a term
They can own domain under their name and thats it.
Whole site data itself will be with reznor in that case

So rez can go , buy narutoforumsv2.com 
Cut and paste data.
Viola nf is dead and everything nf ever was is at nfv2 and rez is the owner now


----------



## Nello (Oct 24, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Owning is literally a term
> They can own domain under their name and thats it.
> Whole site data itself will be with reznor in that case
> 
> ...


I had not considered this


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2017)

Thus server access is really for the extremely trustful people because one fuck up their and you lose everything.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 24, 2017)

Law said:


> There should be a naive rating for those times optimistic just doesn't cut it.



That's where Reznor's Mega Optimistic rating comes in.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 24, 2017)

...get it? cos he doesn't login lel


----------



## Nello (Oct 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> An internet forum isn't a house that has seven billion documents attached to it.


I was totally right about mbxx and Taz still owning the domain though so you didn't really have a clue either and i'm still the bestest


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 24, 2017)

Nello said:


> I was totally right about mbxx and Taz still owning the domain though so you didn't really have a clue either and i'm still the bestest


Optimistic


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> What exactly happened?


Admin went mad, destroyed site from inside side out and it stayed offline for a goood while

@White Wolf kys for that shitty pun tbh tbf


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 24, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Admin went mad, destroyed site from inside side out and it stayed offline for a goood while
> 
> @White Wolf kys for that shitty pun tbh tbf


The pun was 10/10 screw you.


----------



## Nello (Oct 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Optimistic


I knew it


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 24, 2017)

Law said:


> Comes out on my birthday here in canucklestan. And I will be going to it that night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Democracy works but it needs a representative.

You guys could pick a leader (like Reznor) and have him be the boss. Of course he'd still have to defer to Mbxx, but at least it's someone who can make the rest stfu.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 24, 2017)

Nello said:


> I just don't see why mbxx himself wouldn't give Rez full authority to manage the website if Rez works for free



From what law sayd the problem isn't much Reznor having lack of power but more the fact there is no one to boss the staff (other than Mbxx who is inactive)

Of course it would be great for us if Rez was an sadmin but the part of the problem I think Law wants solved is actually having an authority. Maybe Rez could still retain his nominal position and actually be the leader of the rest in spirit?

Though that would require either the blessing from Mbxx, or mutual agreement from the staff to defer to him.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 24, 2017)

You guys can always hold a vote too.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 24, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> What exactly happened?



I don't know the story, but let me tell you something that will give you a good understanding of Tazmo's character:

NF was originally a site that sold subscriptions for people to read manga scans.

Manga scans that were not even made by NF. 

Tazmo would take them from other scan sites, without their permission, put them behind a paywall, then wait for people stupid enough not to know how to use google to come here and pay to read those manga scans.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 24, 2017)

Like, dude is a serious contender for biggest cunt in the internet.

So much I heard the staff is actually glad he doesn't come here anymore.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 24, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I don't know the story, but let me tell you something that will give you a good understanding of Tazmo's character:
> 
> NF was originally a site that sold subscriptions for people to read manga scans.
> 
> ...


Lmao I remember before I knew this, I was reading fist of the blue sky and saw some intermediate pages trashing tazmo on their site


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 24, 2017)

It used to be normal for manga scans to bash NF at the end of their chapters.


----------



## Nello (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I don't know the story, but let me tell you something that will give you a good understanding of Tazmo's character:
> 
> NF was originally a site that sold subscriptions for people to read manga scans.
> 
> ...





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Like, dude is a serious contender for biggest cunt in the internet.
> 
> So much I heard the staff is actually glad he doesn't come here anymore.



Oh man


----------



## Magic (Oct 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Would you go give someone the keys to your house cos they wipe dog shit off your lawn for free?


Yes.

Your summer home you never go inside.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 24, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Yes.
> 
> Your summer home you never go inside.


Ok mail me the keys tbh tbf


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 24, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I don't know the story, but let me tell you something that will give you a good understanding of Tazmo's character:
> 
> NF was originally a site that sold subscriptions for people to read manga scans.
> 
> ...





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It used to be normal for manga scans to bash NF at the end of their chapters.



OMG I didn't know any of this. So glad I'm part of this place


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2017)

@WolfPrinceKouga  kinda missing your Zootopia set


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 24, 2017)

W said:


> *Faction Win Rates*:
> 
> *Town* - Election Year (100%)


A 100% winrate for town so far  

Also can we also appreciate this moment where I have a 100% MVP rate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 24, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> @WolfPrinceKouga  kinda missing your Zootopia set


I was actually thinking of switching to my Kouga set but I keep forgetting. That being said I came home last night to my best friend/roommate rewatching it and couldn't resist watching up until the halfway point. It is my favorite animated movie and a top 10 favorite all time.

I'm feeling the need for a happy/peaceful set which only the Zootopia and Beck sets fulfill.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 24, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> A 100% winrate for town so far
> 
> Also can we also appreciate this moment where I have a 100% MVP rate.


If anything takes away the sting of me losing it's you winning. Was either going to be you or Shizune with the MVP, proud of my sisters.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 24, 2017)

That was a good round. I always enjoy when games I host come down to the wire/LyLo like that. (And I don't have to modkill or replace anyone.)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 24, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> OMG I didn't know any of this. So glad I'm part of this place



I used to be sort of conflicted about being here but then he stopped doing it so whatever.

I guess I told myself as long I didn't pay for manga and always used adblock it didn't matter.


----------



## Didi (Oct 24, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Lmao I remember before I knew this, I was reading fist of the blue sky and saw some intermediate pages trashing tazmo on their site





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It used to be normal for manga scans to bash NF at the end of their chapters.




yup
Good ol' fucktazmo.com

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 24, 2017)

I have already designed my final Vanilla game of the year which I'll host in late-November/early-December before people go on break for the holidays. Assuming there's no other Vanilla-ish games going on and we don't have too many games in general happening at that time. 


*Gunsmith*: Target a player every night to determine if they possessed a gun that night.
*Motion Detector*: Target a player every night to determine if any actions were performed on or by that player, but not what the actions were or who was involved.
*Weak Vigilante*: Kill a player every odd night.
*Bully*: Roleblocks a player every night.
*Doctor*: Protects a player from kills every night. 
*Survivalist: *Can protect themselves from kills. Three-shot.
*Fodder x 8* - No special abilities.

*Win Condition*: Eliminate Mafia and Independents.




*Leader* - Can only be killed by majority lynch and controls the Mafia.
*Bruiser* - Targets a player every night and rolecrushes them until the Bruiser is dead. This effect bypasses protection. Fails on Independents.
*Assassin* - Kills an extra player at night and hides their identity. Two-shot. Cannot be used in consecutive phases.
*Extortionist* - Abducts a player at night which protects them from kills but also vote silences them. Cannot be used on their teammates.

Mafia must send one of their own to perform the faction kill.

*Win Condition*: Eliminate Town and Independents.


*Mastermind* - Targets a player every night in order to convert a Fodder into a _Minion_ to kill for them every night. Once they have acquired a _Minion_, they no longer perform any actions. If the Mastermind's target is not a Fodder, they will thieve that player's vote power permanently until the Mastermind's death. If the Mastermind dies, the _Minion_ may continue the game. If the _Minion_ dies, the Mastermind may recruit a new _Minion_.

Win Condition: Mastermind and/or Minion are the only living players.

*Pacifist* - Wins the game once the Weak Vigilante, Assassin, *Mastermind*, and _Minion_ are eliminated and there are less than half the players remaining. Can roleblock a player every night. This is a game-ending win condition.


----------



## Legend (Oct 24, 2017)

Space is still a hoe


----------



## Nello (Oct 24, 2017)

Guys I did it! I got server access

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nello (Oct 24, 2017)

@W @White Wolf is there anything you want me to change?


----------



## Nello (Oct 24, 2017)

I guess I should start by bringing back the super optimistic rating so we can finally spread some real optimism around here

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 24, 2017)

Good use of contest points.


----------



## Nello (Oct 24, 2017)

I'll do anything for my people


----------



## Nello (Oct 24, 2017)

The plebs are already sending me requests on my profile 

They can pay me in hard cash or eat shit


----------



## Shizune (Oct 24, 2017)

Did the file size we can use for avatars increase too, or just the image size? If the file size didn't increase i won't bother, because I wouldn't want to have to make my gif shorter.


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 24, 2017)

Nello said:


> I guess I should start by bringing back the super optimistic rating so we can finally spread some real optimism around here


Just supporting the cause by making that post more optimistic as it didn't have enough optimism.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 24, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Just supporting the cause by making that post more optimistic as it didn't have enough optimism.


Don't make me give you a stock Sakura avatar

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Oct 25, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Did the file size we can use for avatars increase too, or just the image size? If the file size didn't increase i won't bother, because I wouldn't want to have to make my gif shorter.



No clue, honestly.

@Reznor


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 25, 2017)

Maximum is 1MB for all avatars still.


----------



## poutanko (Oct 25, 2017)

Law said:


> Comes out on my birthday here in canucklestan. And I will be going to it that night.


What canucklestan?


----------



## Revan Reborn (Oct 25, 2017)

Never fear @White Wolf I got rid of my shitty set.


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 25, 2017)

poutanko said:


> What canucklestan?


If I had to guess I think it would be based on a canuck which is Canada.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 25, 2017)

Revan Reborn said:


> Never fear @White Wolf I got rid of my shitty set.


Same


----------



## Revan Reborn (Oct 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Same


where was the former ava from?


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 25, 2017)

Revan Reborn said:


> where was the former ava from?


Some bollywood dude Akshay Kumar

Lost a bet for it but Kits let me off a few days early

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Roman (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## Stelios (Oct 25, 2017)

Somehow nello was in my ignore list. I guess it’s some kind of forum gimmick against Führer Tazmo’s imitators


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Roman (Oct 25, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Same



Is it wrong for me to have assumed it wasn't something I could NOT see you wearing?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 25, 2017)

W said:


> Is it wrong for me to have assumed it wasn't something I could NOT see you wearing?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>


----------



## Tiger (Oct 25, 2017)

poutanko said:


> What canucklestan?



Do you mean, "what does canucklestan mean?" Or do you mean, "which canucklestan are you referring to?"


----------



## Shizune (Oct 25, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> If anything takes away the sting of me losing it's you winning. Was either going to be you or Shizune with the MVP, proud of my sisters.



I still could've won if I'd just killed Revan and then prayed to the RNG gods.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 25, 2017)

We love the rap princess.​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 25, 2017)

Shizune said:


> We love the rap princess.​



when is u start ur game ho


----------



## Shizune (Oct 25, 2017)

W said:


> when is u start ur game ho



When everyone confirms they can still play.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 25, 2017)

Also let's see...

*Ongoing Games*: 

_The Ocean Deep_ by Platinum

*Upcoming Games*:

_The Puddletown Mafia_ by @Shizune
_Open Setup, Classic Mafia_ by @Nello
_TMSMS_ by @Platinum
_Undertale 2_ by @Franky
_Narutomafia_ by @Aries

Shizune's game is starting imminently. If I am correct, Nello plans to host his alternative phases to Shizune once signups fill?

Plat not going to host his game til The Ocean Deep concludes, I would imagine.

Undertale was slotted for late-November/early-December if I remember?

And Aries wanted to start Narutofia in November.

Hosts please confirm/clarify.

*Games on Hold/Standby/Cancelled?*:

_Dragonball 3 _by Aries (On Hold til after Narutomafia)
_AjinHP_ by @Stelios (Standby?)
_MGS_ by @Grandpa Uchiha (Cancelled?)

Confirm your statuses, please.


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2017)

Cross site bleach mafia 2 in November :kappa


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 25, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Cross site bleach mafia 2 in November :kappa



On MM?


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2017)

W said:


> On MM?


Ofc 

Hopefully it works
Probably


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 25, 2017)

Wonder how it'd work if odd days were on one site even days on other site   That'd be real cross site mafia in my opinion.


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2017)

Wayyy too chaotic
You can forget half playerbase even trying to play it because even quoting each other would be literal fucking hell or cross checking shit, IMO 

It would need real dedicated players to work


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 25, 2017)

Yeah fuck that


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 25, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> And now I will speak to the language of my people!
> 
> _Speak to his people of 1.3 billion_





White Wolf said:


> Are there 1.3bil dogs on earth?





Hachibi said:


> TIL Indians are dogs (I'm not indian btw)
> That's racist and I'm hugely dissappointed in you





Ark said:


>



Quoting isn't hard... it just won't take you anywhere.


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2017)

Yea thats the problem
There are no cross links st all
So u have to manually copy each post link ur talking about for starters


Which no one is ever gonna fucking do


----------



## Nello (Oct 25, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Somehow nello was in my ignore list. I guess it’s some kind of forum gimmick against Führer Tazmo’s imitators





W said:


> Also let's see...
> 
> *Ongoing Games*:
> 
> ...


Depends when signups fill and how many other games are active. I want to avoid 3 active games at one time because that's just too much stress for the players


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 25, 2017)

3 games is fine so long as there's not a whole lot of player crossover and if one of the games is past the halfway point more or less


----------



## Nello (Oct 25, 2017)

I guess that's true. We'll see


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2017)

> 3 games


----------



## Nello (Oct 25, 2017)

What


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 25, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> > 3 games



I used to play like 6+ games concurrently in 2011 

@Mr. Waffles


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2017)

That's too much stress when 3 games are hosted at the same time


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2017)

W said:


> I used to play like 6+ games concurrently in 2011
> 
> @Mr. Waffles



I feel like 2 are already a lot, 6+ would kill me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 25, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I feel like 2 are already a lot, 6+ would kill me



To be fair this was when I was first making my legacy so I would get hella murdered all the time so I wouldn't play more than 2-3 full games if I was lucky


----------



## Nello (Oct 25, 2017)

Wait what's your legacy now? Take the game seriously for a couple of days and then fake reveal yourself as the final boss?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 25, 2017)

Nello said:


> Wait what's your legacy now? Take the game seriously for a couple of days and then fake reveal yourself as the final boss?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## Jeroen (Oct 25, 2017)

W said:


> I used to play like 6+ games concurrently in 2011
> 
> @Mr. Waffles


10 games at once late 2010.
But unlike you I never died early. 
Good times.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2017)

W said:


> To be fair this was when I was first making my legacy so I would get hella murdered all the time so I wouldn't play more than 2-3 full games if I was lucky



Know that feel when always dying early, could play 1  game if I was lucky, usually didn't sign up to more than 2-3 games on OJ though


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 25, 2017)

W said:


> Also let's see...
> 
> *Ongoing Games*:
> 
> ...


Missing my game I want two more more people and need to finish a couple roles.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 25, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> 10 games at once late 2010.
> But unlike you I never died early.
> Good times.


I shoulda been there, the shitposting woulda been real


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 25, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Missing my game I want two more more people and need to finish a couple roles.



Ah knew I was missing one.

What's your estimated start date?


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 25, 2017)

I have done 3 games twice (ironically Obd favorites was one of them both times) and can't say I was a fan. Then again it doesn't help when I am usually scum in at least one of them . First time I was double scum (OBD and Ace attorney) and the town role cop (bleach) with good town cred. Second time was an mafia (White Wolf's Cinema game), an indie who could become any faction (Obd favorites), and town in disney. But it does appear to be the secret for me rolling something other than town lol. 



W said:


> Ah knew I was missing one.
> 
> What's your estimated start date?


Depends on when other games are going I am go to be playing Plats game and it appears the vanilla games (shizune and Nello's) are going to start asap. So for sure after those and I will coordinate with those who are also ready with there games.


----------



## Nello (Oct 25, 2017)

I think mine will most likely start after Nitty's


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> town role cop (bleach)


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 25, 2017)

Long story short I would like to find 2 more people than I am looking for a good spot and place for my game to take place while I put the finishing touches on it.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 25, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Long story short I would like to find 2 more people than I am looking for a good spot and place for my game to take place while I put the finishing touches on it.


am I signed up  

Trying to cut down on games an stuff aside from ones I already signed for but if I'm not signed can sign up


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> am I signed up
> 
> Trying to cut down on games an stuff aside from ones I already signed for but if I'm not signed can sign up


yep in fact you are sign up number 1


----------



## Tiger (Oct 25, 2017)

My maximum is 2 games at a time. And usually my rule is 1.

I have too many different hobbies and things to occupy my time, let alone work and wife and etc. I'm trying to think of a time when I'd have been able to play 3-5 games concurrently, and I guess it would have been around the time I was no-lifing MMOs in '04/'05.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 25, 2017)

Law said:


> My maximum is 2 games at a time. And usually my rule is 1.
> 
> I have too many different hobbies and things to occupy my time, let alone work and wife and etc. I'm trying to think of a time when I'd have been able to play 3-5 games concurrently, and I guess it would have been around the time I was no-lifing MMOs in '04/'05.




With the way more than half this community plays mafia they can easily play 3-5 games concurrently without any notable difference


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2017)

I mean

Hey

What up
some one gimme sumamry
Vote Lynch Cubey


rinse and repeat every DP every game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 25, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> I mean
> 
> Hey
> 
> ...


See you next day phase.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 25, 2017)

W said:


> _AjinHP_ by @Stelios (Standby?)




Standby until it's full and once there 
running games will be considered


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 25, 2017)

W said:


> With the way more than half this community plays mafia they can easily play 3-5 games concurrently without any notable difference


I did  that many sometimes at my peak activity in 2013 and even then it was too much. Now just playing two at the same time is tough.


----------



## Legend (Oct 25, 2017)

I saw this and thought of Nitty

@Shizune


----------



## Shizune (Oct 25, 2017)

Legend said:


> I saw this and thought of Nitty
> 
> @Shizune




People have been rooting for her to fail since 2012, lol. We love a controversial queen.

@Law


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 25, 2017)

Apathy does more damage to someone than hate.

That's why I don't bother hating musicians I don't care about.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 25, 2017)

Can't see shit.

Says, "this plugin is not supported"


----------



## Nello (Oct 25, 2017)

That might be my bad


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 25, 2017)

W said:


> With the way more than half this community plays mafia they can easily play 3-5 games concurrently without any notable difference



Strangely enough, I'm not one of those.


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2017)

Man Invincible is still awesome and as brutal as ever.
Adult version of Superman and early dbz.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aries (Oct 25, 2017)

Dwarfs and midgets have very little in common


----------



## Aries (Oct 25, 2017)

My Naruto game will start somewhere in november


----------



## Aries (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## Nello (Oct 25, 2017)

Aries said:


> My Naruto game will start somewhere in november




Maybe we can do our games with alternating phases after Nitty's and Plat's games are done?


----------



## Legend (Oct 25, 2017)

Welp


----------



## Nello (Oct 25, 2017)

Legend said:


> Welp


What's wrong


----------



## Legend (Oct 25, 2017)

My other grandma passed today among other things

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## Nello (Oct 25, 2017)

Legend said:


> My other grandma passed today among other things


Welp

Time for some cocoa, blankets and a cozy movie

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 25, 2017)

So thats both in 3 weeks. Ill go to bed soon anyways, gotta be at work early tomorrow


----------



## Nello (Oct 25, 2017)

Legend said:


> So thats both in 3 weeks. Ill go to bed soon anyways, gotta be at work early tomorrow


Get lots of sleep and things will get better soon enough

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 25, 2017)

Nello said:


> Get lots of sleep and things will get better soon enough


Thanks Nello

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2017)

leg bro


----------



## Legend (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks Viole


----------



## Tiger (Oct 26, 2017)

That's hard to deal with, sorry to hear.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2017)

Legend said:


> My other grandma passed today among other things


Ah,

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Oct 26, 2017)

Legend said:


> My other grandma passed today among other things


...only after few weeks...stay strong bro

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 26, 2017)

Law said:


> That's hard to deal with, sorry to hear.


Yeah I know Lawbro its draining


RemChu said:


> Ah,


Thanks Remmy


poutanko said:


> ...only after few weeks...stay strong bro


Yeah 2 in 3 weeks sigh

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Oct 26, 2017)

Law said:


> Do you mean, "what does canucklestan mean?" Or do you mean, "which canucklestan are you referring to?"


The 1st one, yup.
Is there another meaning to that word? ._. Nfc said it's Canada.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 26, 2017)

Aw Legend, a mafia icon like yourself deserves better.  I'm sorry your family got dealt such a shitty hand this year.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 26, 2017)

poutanko said:


> The 1st one, yup.
> Is there another meaning to that word? ._. Nfc said it's Canada.


I just know canuck is a slang term for Canadians. There is a NHL team (professional hockey team) called the Vancouver Canucks.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 26, 2017)

omg NEW NICKI MUSIC ON FRIDAY. Wig is in ORBIT. Legend really SPOKE it into existence by posting that link.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 26, 2017)

Wow @Legend that really sucks. So sorry for your loss and I hope you'll be okay

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2017)

Legend said:


> My other grandma passed today among other things



Stay strong fam

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 26, 2017)

Yeah stay strong legend.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Roman (Oct 26, 2017)

We're with you @Legend

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 26, 2017)

Sorry about that, Legbro. Stay strong.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 26, 2017)

Katty Perry has detoriorated as an artist 
And Taylor Swift’s smoking hot at lwymmd


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2017)

@Psychic

saw world war z

wasnt as bad as i was expecting but maybe thats because im really generous towards the genre

but i dont get how come in some scenes (philadelphia, jerusalem) the zombies are ridiculous mutant hyperspeed but in other scenes theyre just regular fast zombies

thought the whole vaccine aspect was kinda neat and a unique twist to it

now watch train to busan

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 26, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Katty Perry has detoriorated as an artist
> And Taylor Swift’s smoking hot at lwymmd




Katy released her best song ever this year so...​


----------



## Viole (Oct 26, 2017)

Literally garbage tier video and full of fucking cringe

Chained to rhythm was 10000x better


----------



## Stelios (Oct 26, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Katy released her best song ever this year so...​



The only good part about this video was Nicky Minaj. Even Nicky in her lyrics says that she’s there for the check. This video is trash. And as far KT and TS feud goes , the second showed she can be a pop queen. All Katy managed to show was dead memes


----------



## Stelios (Oct 26, 2017)

Considering Perry and Swift feud Like if you think this video is the shit in front of Swish Swish


----------



## Viole (Oct 26, 2017)

Lwymmd is 100x better then official swish shit video

The video version is even more garbage then audio version above of it


----------



## Shizune (Oct 26, 2017)

Stelios said:


> The only good part about this video was Nicky Minaj. Even Nicky in her lyrics says that she’s there for the check. This video is trash. And as far KT and TS feud goes , the second showed she can be a pop queen. All Katy managed to show was dead memes



Taylor Swift is the posterchild for white supremacists in this country and Swish Swish > her entire discography, so idk.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 26, 2017)

lol


----------



## Stelios (Oct 26, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Taylor Swift is the posterchild for white supremacists in this country and Swish Swish > her entire discography, so idk.



Well at least this indicates that you are biased and not tasteless as I originally thought


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Stelios (Oct 26, 2017)

W said:


>



Taylor Swift or Katy Perry homie?


----------



## Stelios (Oct 26, 2017)

Inb4 METALLICA FUCK YEAH


----------



## Stelios (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Shizune (Oct 26, 2017)

Girl I don't even like Katy but Taylor is the epitome of basic and uninteresting.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Taylor Swift or Katy Perry homie?



\m/ UP THE IRONS \m/


----------



## Shizune (Oct 26, 2017)

Katy also delivered upon us this legendary bop, and Taylor could literally never.​


----------



## Stelios (Oct 26, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Katy also delivered upon us this legendary bop, and Taylor could literally never



Yes this is a tune that I like. in my initial comment I said that she has deteriorated as an artist. Saying that Swish Swish is great is like saying Trump president is great


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2017)

I don't like swish swish and lwymmd 

Dark horse is 10000x better


----------



## Didi (Oct 26, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Taylor Swift is the posterchild for white supremacists in this country

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 26, 2017)

So either I just got bugged by Jehovah's Witnesses or two chicks wanting a suicidal threeway... either way I was obligated to reject them.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 26, 2017)

Quite tilted also cos it took me 15mins to get the puppies back to sleep after they woke them up cos of stupid doorbell


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> So either I just got bugged by Jehovah's Witnesses or *two chicks wanting a suicidal threeway*... either way I was obligated to reject them.



But why reject them


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 26, 2017)

W said:


> But why reject them


*doorbell rings*
> White Wolf walks out
> Opens gate
> Two chicks mid 20s tops
> Hello... we've been recently thinking a lot about dying
Uh... 
> Do you think about dying too?
> Do you want to get closer to the lord?
Uh...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Didi (Oct 26, 2017)

>rejecting a suicide pact with hot chicks

You do not deserve the gift you have been given

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Roman (Oct 26, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Taylor Swift is the posterchild for white supremacists in this country



How?


----------



## Roman (Oct 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> *doorbell rings*
> > White Wolf walks out
> > Opens gate
> > Two chicks mid 20s tops
> ...



What the fucK


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> *doorbell rings*
> > White Wolf walks out
> > Opens gate
> > Two chicks mid 20s tops
> ...





Didi said:


> >rejecting a suicide pact with hot chicks
> 
> You do not deserve the gift you have been given



^


----------



## Stelios (Oct 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> So either I just got bugged by Jehovah's Witnesses or two chicks wanting a suicidal threeway... either way I was obligated to reject them.




You have great imagination. Maybe you can become a writer


----------



## Roman (Oct 26, 2017)

I'd rather have traditional regular three ways with two hot chicks rather than make a suicide pact. Better to enjoy myself with them for a while than only once


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 26, 2017)

I didn't know you two were such thirstlords 

I have standards, if I'm to accept a suicide pact I need at least 3 hot chicks, 2 virgins and a milf. A turkey, 200KGs of brownies and Ben & Jerry scooping rocky road from the anus of Kate Upton

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 26, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Jehovah witnesses are people as well and I m confident that they don’t promote suicide or threesomes.


Religious extremism promotes whatever the fuck they want tbh tbf 


Informative though


----------



## Didi (Oct 26, 2017)

Roman said:


> I'd rather have traditional regular three ways with two hot chicks rather than make a suicide pact. Better to enjoy myself with them for a while than only once





White Wolf said:


> I didn't know you two were such thirstlords
> 
> I have standards, if I'm to accept a suicide pack I need at least 3 hot chicks, 2 virgins and a milf. A turkey, 200KGs of brownies and Ben & Jerry scooping rocky road from the anus of Kate Upton




t. plebs who don't understand the sweet siren call of death's embrace


But go ahead, die in some dingy hospital barely able to talk, in constant pain, shitting yourself, with half your mind gone at 93 and everyone long past visiting you. Maybe in your last moment of sudden clarity you will realize and come to regret the foolishness of your youth

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 26, 2017)

Didi said:


> at 93


Optimistic


----------



## Stelios (Oct 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Religious extremism promotes whatever the fuck they want tbh tbf
> 
> 
> Informative though



>Jehovas 
>religious extremists 

Do you think Jews are extremists as well ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2017)

Didi said:


> t. plebs who don't understand the sweet siren call of death's embrace
> 
> 
> But go ahead, die in some dingy hospital barely able to talk, in constant pain, shitting yourself, with half your mind gone at 93 and everyone long past visiting you. Maybe in your last moment of sudden clarity you will realize and come to regret the foolishness of your youth



Have an agree.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 26, 2017)

Stelios said:


> >Jehovas
> >religious extremists
> 
> Do you think Jews are extremists as well ?


I'll let you know when a Jew knocks on my door promoting dying to meet god


----------



## Stelios (Oct 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'll let you know when a Jew knocks on my door promoting dying to meet god



You are probably one of those kids that can’t tell time from an analog clock


----------



## Roman (Oct 26, 2017)

I'll gladly die when I want to, but I won't rush into it


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 26, 2017)

Stelios said:


> You are probably one of those kids that can’t tell time from an analog clock


I can tell time just fine


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 26, 2017)

I know fuck all about Nicki Minaj except that she once dubbed a Steven Universe character.

Which I didn't hear either since I was watching the Brazilian dub.

So whatever.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Psychic (Oct 26, 2017)

W said:


> @Psychic
> 
> saw world war z
> 
> ...


I think the people were more scattered about in Philadelphia, so the zombies were unsure about which direction to go whereas in jerusalem, they were all group in that one area so they went about faster.

Was totally going to watch train to busan the other day, but ending up watching league semifinals instead. Will watch it tonight for sure.


----------



## Didi (Oct 26, 2017)

I know she has a big booty


----------



## Didi (Oct 26, 2017)

Psychic said:


> but ending up watching league semifinals instead.




This bitch living in october 28+ while we're still back here playing checkers


----------



## Legend (Oct 26, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Aw Legend, a mafia icon like yourself deserves better.  I'm sorry your family got dealt such a shitty hand this year.


Shit happens, the timing is just weird. Thanks Nitty


Shizune said:


> omg NEW NICKI MUSIC ON FRIDAY. Wig is in ORBIT. Legend really SPOKE it into existence by posting that link.


I heard she is coming out with a personal album next



SinRaven said:


> Wow @Legend that really sucks. So sorry for your loss and I hope you'll be okay


I'll be alright, thanks: hug



Underworld Broker said:


> Stay strong fam


Thanks UB



nfcnorth said:


> Yeah stay strong legend.


Thanks NFCZ


Roman said:


> We're with you @Legend


Thanks Roman


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Sorry about that, Legbro. Stay strong.


Appreciate the thoughts DDL

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2017)

Didi said:


> This bitch living in october 28+ while we're still back here playing checkers



well that’s what happens when us rubes have to stream it and she gets to watch it primetime on ESPn


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 26, 2017)

I like Katy Perry _and_ Taylor Swift


----------



## Tiger (Oct 26, 2017)

poutanko said:


> The 1st one, yup.
> Is there another meaning to that word? ._. Nfc said it's Canada.



Yes, Canada. It comes out next Friday here.



nfcnorth said:


> I just know canuck is a slang term for Canadians. There is a NHL team (professional hockey team) called the Vancouver Canucks.



They stink.



Stelios said:


> Jehovah witnesses are people as well and I m confident that they don’t promote suicide or threesomes.



Jehovah's witnesses suck hard. But extremists, no. They may talk about the afterlife, however, which doesn't mean a suicide pact.

My boss grew up as one, and will be the first to tell you how much they suck.


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 26, 2017)

Law said:


> Yes, Canada. It comes out next Friday here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just providing context. But yes I agree they suck as a Wild fan (though I don't follow hockey as much as other sports).


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 26, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I like Katy Perry _and_ Taylor Swift


To add on this: I like their _music_.

They both made some very controversial decisions in the past and I don't think either of them are great examples as persons.

If I had to say, I like Taylor Swift's music more. It's more creative and she isn't too afraid to change her tune. Feel like she has way more vocal talent than Katy Perry as well.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 26, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Feel like she has way more vocal talent than Katy Perry as well



Ik ben eens met je


----------



## Shizune (Oct 26, 2017)

Better than anything in Taylor's discog. Idc​


----------



## Shizune (Oct 26, 2017)

There is no timeline where Taylor could _ever_.​


----------



## Shizune (Oct 26, 2017)

_Literally _one of the best pop songs and videos ever recorded, and I will HAPPILY throw hands over that.​


----------



## Shizune (Oct 26, 2017)

And FINALLY, Katy beating Taylor at her own breakup song game.​


----------



## Shizune (Oct 26, 2017)

Y'all really got me fucked up. Teenage Dream is in competition for being one of the biggest albums of all time, meanwhile Taylor Swift is _literally _being used in neonazi propaganda and refuses to speak out against it.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 26, 2017)

Also this is still one of the best album covers of all time so you will cope.​


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2017)

You've missed posting "I kissed a girl" and "Hot 'n' cold"


----------



## Shizune (Oct 26, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> You've missed posting "I kissed a girl" and "Hot 'n' cold"



She can keep those homophobic, misogynistic disasters.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 26, 2017)

How come, all of a sudden every video posted is not supported by a plug-in? I was seeing vids last week just fine. Is it my phone for w/e reason?


----------



## Stelios (Oct 26, 2017)

Law said:


> How come, all of a sudden every video posted is not supported by a plug-in? I was seeing vids last week just fine. Is it my phone for w/e reason?



It happens to safari mobile to me a lot. Sometimes I have to refresh if i wanna see what's up


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 26, 2017)

Shizune said:


> She can keep those homophobic, misogynistic disasters.


Too bad, Hot'n'Cold is the only song from her I have somewhat enjoyed. There are a couple songs you posted that I haven't heard so I will give them a shot but I hate a lot of her work. Roar especially is terrible, a sad attempt at thinking she's a Joan Jett or Pink.

Taylor Swift has music I hate too, though has some legitimacy as an artist with Style and Shake It Off.


----------



## Viole (Oct 26, 2017)

shrug I like both music and hate plenty of it

My main point is lyrics and then music


Tho selena shit stomps both for me anyway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 26, 2017)

Nicki is really releasing music tonight y'all. Shaking


----------



## Viole (Oct 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> > No Wolves


Literally came out yday and I just chose random 5 from her old albums

I literally like over 30+ songs of her

There lyrics are so perfect and onpoint


----------



## Shizune (Oct 26, 2017)

This is Selena's best song imo


----------



## Shizune (Oct 26, 2017)

A SONG


----------



## Viole (Oct 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> > No Wolves


Soong was dope tho 
Selly da besto


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2017)

Love this song from her


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 26, 2017)

Why we talking about these scrubs and not the Queen, anyways?



More talent than Katy Perry and Taylor Swift combined.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2017)

Waiting now for Rihanna songs getting posted


----------



## Shizune (Oct 26, 2017)

Gaga _is _more talented than Katy, _but _she's too unrestrained in her music. The Fame Monster is one of the best pop albums _ever _released, but everything after is just mediocre.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 26, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Waiting now for Rihanna songs getting posted



Did somebody CALL?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 26, 2017)

The Empress says Hi you plebs

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Oct 26, 2017)

Definitely the wrong moment to ask if Marco has come around.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Nello (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Oct 26, 2017)

Marco's...


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 26, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Definitely the wrong moment to ask if Marco has come around.


I will cut you.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 26, 2017)

ok


----------



## Catamount (Oct 26, 2017)

ok on both of you


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 26, 2017)

Catamount said:


> ok on both of you


----------



## Catamount (Oct 26, 2017)

No, never.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 26, 2017)

Catamount said:


> No, never.


Racist towards green people


----------



## Tiger (Oct 26, 2017)

Just dozens of broken links on this page and I'm starting to get annoyed.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2017)

Law said:


> Just dozens of broken links on this page and I'm starting to get annoyed.



Wish i could help you somehow


----------



## Catamount (Oct 26, 2017)

Annoyed mod, how interesting. Someone, pass the popcorn


----------



## Catamount (Oct 26, 2017)

have fun bye


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2017)

One day catamount will play again and I will finish my other half of D1 policy lynch vengeance


----------



## Stelios (Oct 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Marco's...



he is alive and active
like yesterday active


just not here

and not for us


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 26, 2017)

Stelios said:


> he is alive and active
> like yesterday active
> 
> 
> ...


I know

but the meme must live on in death


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2017)

Seeing Marco active on Steam doesn’t mean he is alive. 

It just means someone commandeered his account after he died.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 26, 2017)

I have to say I pondered leaving this website and never come back the moment I accidentally wondered into bath house.
I  convinced myself thought that I shouldn't judge people for posting their dick in hopes to make a contact with another person. Who am I to judge them 




W said:


> Seeing Marco active on Steam doesn’t mean he is alive.
> 
> It just means someone commandeered his account after he died.



I m not talking about steam.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I have to say I pondered leaving this website and never come back the moment I accidentally wondered into bath house.
> I  convinced myself thought that I shouldn't judge people for posting their dick in hopes to make a contact with another person. Who am I to judge them
> 
> 
> ...



That’s not why I posted mine, in case you’re wondering. 

Also then what are you talking about?


----------



## Tiger (Oct 26, 2017)

Why is Stelios looking at dick pics, yo

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2017)

ur kidding me Stelios 

he quit NF to cafe post on Reddit?


----------



## Stelios (Oct 26, 2017)

W said:


> ur kidding me Stelios
> 
> he quit NF to cafe post on Reddit?



To be fair he has the account there for years and didn't post for like 3 months. 
but w/e his choice


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2017)

Let me tell you when I quit NF for a few months last November I went to post on Reddit instead.

Worst decision I ever made in my life. Reddit is fucking awful.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2017)

W said:


> One day catamount will play again and I will finish my other half of D1 policy lynch vengeance



What happened in the past


----------



## Stelios (Oct 26, 2017)

W said:


> Let me tell you when I quit NF for a few months last November I went to post on Reddit instead.
> 
> Worst decision I ever made in my life. Reddit is fucking awful.



At some point I found imgur intriguing and funny but I made it into viral so many times and  have like 180k points so it has lost any appeal it used to have


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 26, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> What happened in the past


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> What happened in the past



Cat and Waffles were on a scumteam with me and Stelios and they were hella useless. So I swore to lynch them D1 every game until they got lynched.

I got my revenge on Waffles fairly quickly.

Now I need Cat do I can have my vengeance


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 26, 2017)

""""""""""fairly quickly"""""""""""

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> """"""""""fairly quickly"""""""""""



It was like within 2-3 games


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2017)

W said:


> Cat and Waffles were on a scumteam with me and Stelios and they were hella useless. So I swore to lynch them D1 every game until they got lynched.
> 
> I got my revenge on Waffles fairly quickly.
> 
> Now I need Cat do I can have my vengeance



I wish Marco would be active again

I wanna have this Marco D1 lynch 

Every time i voted him D1 he was scum like ... why did no one follow me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2017)

You even said it happened a lot faster than you expected.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2017)

Best thing was that i actually got Marco lynched in CotH, felt so great


----------



## Catamount (Oct 26, 2017)

who is w
he is on my list 
yeah ok i'll play for a day 1 lynch, that does not require an effort
but who is that


----------



## Stelios (Oct 26, 2017)

Revenge is a dish better served cold.
There are certain people that underestimated me that I just pwned through time and didn't even gloat about it.
But I know. And I'm sure they know as well 
The only person that legitimately pissed me off and wanted to strangle was Alwaysmind at a game that was me, him and Marco. But he's too apathetic for me to keep up a feud with him and I'm not one to do so either.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 26, 2017)

i mean contact list or w/e  this shit is called here


----------



## Viole (Oct 26, 2017)

What is marco reddit tho


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 26, 2017)

Catamount said:


> i mean contact list or w/e  this shit is called here


it's WAD who else would spite you


----------



## Catamount (Oct 26, 2017)

pls
who is wad still


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 26, 2017)

Catamount said:


> pls
> who is wad still


WADsworth the Wise
WAD of the Azure Dickfeathers Vanguard
somethingsomething
What a drag (queen)
etc

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Catamount (Oct 26, 2017)

so @W what game
i am serving myself to you, just pick the time and the place

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Catamount (Oct 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> WADsworth the Wise
> WAD of the Azure Dickfeathers Vanguard
> somethingsomething
> What a drag (queen)
> etc


are you seriously explaining right now
Never heard of her.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 26, 2017)

Catamount said:


> are you seriously explaining right now
> Never heard of her.


She was very active during your inactive phase

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Catamount (Oct 26, 2017)

why can't I tag that letter
what is wrong with it
is a wrong letter


----------



## Stelios (Oct 26, 2017)

Catamount said:


> pls
> who is wad still


----------



## Catamount (Oct 26, 2017)

@Stelios


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2017)

Catamount said:


> are you seriously explaining right now
> Never heard of her.



She's fabulous, how have you not heard of WAD


----------



## Catamount (Oct 26, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> She's fabulous, how have you not heard of WAD


I use Chrome


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2017)

Catamount said:


> so @W what game
> i am serving myself to you, just pick the time and the place



idk


----------



## Catamount (Oct 26, 2017)

sounds sasuke


----------



## Didi (Oct 26, 2017)

Catamount said:


> why can't I tag that letter
> what is wrong with it
> is a wrong letter




can't tag names shorter than 3 letters


----------



## Catamount (Oct 26, 2017)

ugly truth


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 26, 2017)

Don't worry it will only last until Wad gets bored of it.

So until some point in November, basically.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2017)

u underestimated how autistically committed i am to spite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2017)

W said:


> u underestimated how autistically committed i am to spite



why tho


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> why tho



because it is the uchiha way


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2017)

you see there's the overt rage to the point of becoming comically diffused kinda spite that you see present in vasto

and then there's the sinister, brooding, scheming spite you find me in me


----------



## Catamount (Oct 26, 2017)

when is november in this place


----------



## God (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2017)

Catamount said:


> when is november in this place



its november already


----------



## Catamount (Oct 26, 2017)

@White Wolf 
it was a horrible shit of a movie, i would have had more fun debugging unidentified error
talking about beat before only made it worse
i would rather re-watch a movie about autistic drummer


----------



## Catamount (Oct 26, 2017)

W said:


> its november already


Noooooooo
are you bored with me already?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2017)

question mark


----------



## Catamount (Oct 26, 2017)

Eh.
Why bother.
Tho.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2017)

because sometimes one would rather have meaning in their life than memeing


----------



## Catamount (Oct 26, 2017)

I wish I was memeing but I am genuine


----------



## Catamount (Oct 26, 2017)

okay who put that question mark there
come out and face me


----------



## Santí (Oct 26, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> why tho



I told you this.

It is the NF way. Winning games is secondary to the ruination of whoever has done you ill.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 26, 2017)

W said:


> u underestimated how autistically committed i am to spite



Spite lasts until you realize that nobody cares.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Spite lasts until you realize that nobody cares.



But _I_ care.

It is as Santi said.

The only thing that matters, is justice.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 26, 2017)

Hope is the cure to all negative feelings .

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 26, 2017)

W said:


> It was like within 2-3 games



Could have sworn it was more than that. 



W said:


> You even said it happened a lot faster than you expected.



That's because I was expecting it to take years.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2017)

Also spite literally makes you unreadable.

Also some scenarios:

If you're town and you spite lynch another townie, at least with their removal you won't be tilted anymore.
If you're town and you spite lynch a scum, then double the dose of justice = significant morale boost.
If you're scum and you spite lynch a town, you can't be pegged by vote tracking since you would have done that as town.
If you're scum and you spite lynch your scummate, then bus credit.

Spite is Rite.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2017)

W said:


> because it is the uchiha way







W said:


> you see there's the overt rage to the point of becoming comically diffused kinda spite that you see present in vasto
> 
> and then there's the sinister, brooding, scheming spite you find me in me



_Let it go ~ _though i guess i'm also kinda spite lynching... or maybe it's just me not having a place to put my vote on on day 1 and i'm always voting the same person till smth better comes around or i'm getting that person lynched 

Random question: have you ever gotten lynched D1?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> _Let it go ~ _though i guess i'm also kinda spite lynching... or maybe it's just me not having a place to put my vote on on day 1 and i'm always voting the same person till smth better comes around or i'm getting that person lynched
> 
> Random question: have you ever gotten lynched D1?



Yeah, but never as town. In fact, I've never been lynched as town period, I think.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 26, 2017)

W said:


> Also spite literally makes you unreadable.



Which is good if you are scum.

But if you are town, you are replacing real scumhunting by a random system which increases mafia's probability of winning.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2017)

Santi said:


> I told you this.
> 
> It is the NF way. Winning games is secondary to the ruination of whoever has done you ill.



I have actually noticed that lately


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 26, 2017)

W said:


> Yeah, but never as town. In fact, I've never been lynched as town period, I think.





This needs correction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 26, 2017)

I've been lynched as town so many times I've stopped getting tilted about it.

And the number increases at least 50% when you count the number of times I almost got lynched but survived because of abilities.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm horrible at spiting.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> This needs correction.



I think I might have gotten close one or two times and I did the scumbag shit of getting myself modkilled instead, but for the most part my natural charisma + the ability to role reveal/prove my town has mitigated this. 

Once I came really close to getting D1'd as town in Cubey's game and I went full blown toxic calling everyone fucking morons.

And then the governor redirected the lynch away from me.

Onto the doctor. (Melodie).

I think I laughed for hours.

(But I was so tilted that game that it was my worst town performance ever.)


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2017)

Lady Gaga has a huge clit.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 26, 2017)

Like, when I was started getting lynched at Plat's game after just being lynched in Election my reaction was "been there, done that". Didn't even care.


----------



## Didi (Oct 26, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Could have sworn it was more than that.



Yeah it was more in the like 5-7 range iirc


----------



## Nello (Oct 26, 2017)

I've never seen anyone else seriously explore the merit of spite lynches. NF mafia is truly next level


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Like, when I was started getting lynched at Plat's game my reaction was "been there, done that". Didn't even care.



tfw statistically you're sitting at a 100% lynch rate and 100% mislynch rate right now


----------



## Didi (Oct 26, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Lady Gaga has a huge clit.




what


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 26, 2017)

W said:


> I think I might have gotten close one or two times and I did the scumbag shit of getting myself modkilled instead, but for the most part my natural charisma + the ability to role reveal/prove my town has mitigated this.
> 
> Once I came really close to getting D1'd as town in Cubey's game and I went full blown toxic calling everyone fucking morons.
> 
> ...



Also people kill you so much the probability of you being lynched is lower too.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2017)

right you are


----------



## Catamount (Oct 26, 2017)

Remchu has never been more on topic before.


----------



## Didi (Oct 26, 2017)

Who should I spite/policy lynch in my next game WAD?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2017)

Didi said:


> Who should I spite/policy lynch in my next game WAD?



Either SinRaven or Nitty based on my recent game. 

Sin for outplaying you and lynching you.

Or Nitty for giving the game to town.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 26, 2017)

W said:


> tfw statistically you're sitting at a 100% lynch rate and 100% mislynch rate right now



There was a time when the general NF scumhunter knew what town DDL looked like so I got lynched less often.

Now this has stopped being true. I think it's some combination of myself changing my meta over time + people becoming friends so they are more likely to lynching me for the lulz + new people who don't know me joining.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 26, 2017)

Me.


----------



## God (Oct 26, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm horrible at spiting.



:


----------



## Catamount (Oct 26, 2017)

stop posting in between the posts I am answering to
you are going to force me to use quotes


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> There was a time when the general NF scumhunter knew what town DDL looked like so I got lynched less often.
> 
> Now this has stopped being true. I think it's some combination of myself changing my meta over time + people becoming friends so they are more likely to lynching me for the lulz + new people who don't know me joining.



i vaguely remember melodie specifically having ur number as scum

then yeah u changed playstyle

and then melodie became

well


----------



## Catamount (Oct 26, 2017)

but actually gnight


----------



## Didi (Oct 26, 2017)

W said:


> Either SinRaven or Nitty based on my recent game.
> 
> Sin for outplaying you and lynching you.
> 
> Or Nitty for giving the game to town.




I was thinking Nitty too yeah
Or Dr White for dying for free


but Sin is an old classic 
though it feels off to do it for someone who just played well and to their wincon


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 26, 2017)

Cubey said:


> :


----------



## Nello (Oct 26, 2017)

The true Queen


So deep. So sad 

So 2000s


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 26, 2017)

Didi said:


> Who should I spite/policy lynch in my next game WAD?


Be original spite vote yourself. I am sure that Didi fellow has done something to annoy you.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Didi (Oct 26, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Be original spite vote yourself. I am sure that Didi fellow has done something to annoy you.




True, I am the worst

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 26, 2017)

Also she did this which means she's automatically 100% less normie than any of those other nerds


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2017)

Didi said:


> I was thinking Nitty too yeah
> Or Dr White for dying for free
> 
> 
> ...



I suppose you could also spite lynch Dr. Scum, sure.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2017)

W said:


> Also spite literally makes you unreadable.
> 
> Also some scenarios:
> 
> ...



to the 3rd point, no.

you lynched waffles in Cubey's game and even pushed that lynch unnecessarily even though there have been *2 claimed anti-town*, it made you even more scummy and also reflected bad at Didi who was also helping you lynching waffles.

It made you look hella bad and did also look like you were playing against your win condition on purpose, i for a fact will call you out on it and i did so in that game, there was no logic behind you voting waffle.

So if you're spite voting someone don't make it like in that game


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2017)

W said:


> Yeah, but never as town. In fact, I've never been lynched as town period, I think.



Cool, you're next after i get pou lynched


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> to the 3rd point, no.
> 
> you lynched waffles in Cubey's game and even pushed that lynch unnecessarily even though there have been *2 claimed anti-town*, it made you even more scummy and also reflected bad at Didi who was also helping you lynching waffles.
> 
> ...



the crazy Vanilla game?

which 2 claimed anti-Town was there again 

idr

but anyways in a vacuum assuming no outed or (lol) claimed scum

my point is still valid


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 26, 2017)

Poor WAD.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Cool, you're next after i get pou lynched



oooo

am I broki’s final villain?


----------



## Nello (Oct 26, 2017)

I should just throw in some "hidden mechanics" when I want to spitekill someone in my game


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2017)

W said:


> the crazy Vanilla game?
> 
> which 2 claimed anti-Town was there again
> 
> ...



I think it was iwandesu with his lyncher claim and ... someone else too, idek would have to look at the game

if i would've been vig in that game you would've gotten shot 



try doing it again in a game where i'm town and you're scum, wanna see if you can get it over the table without getting called out for ''spite lynching'' 



W said:


> oooo
> 
> am I broki’s final villain?



i just need a new person in case my current target gets actually lynched D1, killed before i can lynch her or she isn't in the game


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I think it was iwandesu with his lyncher claim and ... someone else too, idek would have to look at the game
> 
> if i would've been vig in that game you would've gotten shot
> 
> ...



just checked

if it was anyone on d1 it was only iwan

cultist/necromancer/'god' didnt become apparent til much later

white wolf got converted as sk to generic n1 tho but htat doesnt count 

come at me


----------



## Didi (Oct 26, 2017)

WAD just made lynching him into a win/win game

Either you break his streak
or you lynch a scum

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2017)

W said:


> just checked
> 
> if it was anyone on d1 it was only iwan
> 
> ...



Oh yeh WW, i remember that everyone who jumped on that waffles lynch made themselves hella suspicious and most of them were actually scum


----------



## Didi (Oct 26, 2017)

I think I wasn't scum, I just felt good about lynching Waffles cuz it was funny and so WAD would stop doing it every game

or maybe I was scum, I don't remember


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2017)

Didi said:


> I think I wasn't scum, I just felt good about lynching Waffles cuz it was funny and so WAD would stop doing it every game
> 
> or maybe I was scum, I don't remember



You were mafia in that game

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Oct 26, 2017)

oh okay lol nvm


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2017)

Didi said:


> WAD just made lynching him into a win/win game
> 
> Either you break his streak
> or you lynch a scum







Underworld Broker said:


> Oh yeh WW, i remember that everyone who jumped on that waffles lynch made themselves hella suspicious and most of them were actually scum



yea they jumping on it for my spite was suspicious but my spite itself wasnt suspicious 



Didi said:


> I think I wasn't scum, I just felt good about lynching Waffles cuz it was funny and so WAD would stop doing it every game
> 
> or maybe I was scum, I don't remember



werent u like
opposite mafia to me with ava


----------



## Stelios (Oct 26, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Lady Gaga has a huge clit.



Pictures or it didn't happen


>clit

which reminds me

I copy pasted at my phone an old song folder
and there was this song playing at my car a few days ago

*cradle of filth - from the cradle to enslave 
*
You should watch this video
the uncensored version one

I've watched it for the first time at 1999
back then I was 15
and that shit scared me for life 

This videoclip was the shit back then
when there were no thrillers and no effects like SAW on the loose and  shit


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2017)

W said:


> yea they jumping on it for my spite was suspicious but my spite itself wasnt suspicious



Everything that goes against your win con after anti-town claimed and you still vote a possible town instead is in fact suspicious, you don't know how fast you get on my scum list if you push a lynch for no reason even if it's ''just a spite lynch''


----------



## Psychic (Oct 26, 2017)

Didi said:


> This bitch living in october 28+ while we're still back here playing checkers


Quarterfinals....whatever.



W said:


> well that’s what happens when us rubes have to stream it and she gets to watch it primetime on ESPn


RNG wins world. Your welcome. Psychic powers never lie.


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2017)

She is

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Oct 26, 2017)

W said:


> yea they jumping on it for my spite was suspicious but my spite itself wasnt suspicious
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oh was that the fucking meme game where my whole team literally got revealed on the forum and Cubey just swapped me and sin (bonus meme points: town adapter with mafia adapter) and called it a day, fucking zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzz


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2017)

Didi said:


> oh was that the fucking meme game where my whole team literally got revealed on the forum and Cubey just swapped me and sin (bonus meme points: town adapter with mafia adapter) and called it a day, fucking zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzz



Yep that's it, was a fun game with all the zombies and such 

Think it was also my first game where I'm town again after rolling anti-town since quite a few months, CotH was the last time i was town before the vanilla game 

/edit: was town in Bleach too, lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Platinum (Oct 26, 2017)

I love all of you too much to spite anyone .

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2017)

Fuck love her live voice. So mad I missed her concert, fucking reschedule.


----------



## Nello (Oct 26, 2017)

> MØ
> literally "moo"

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 26, 2017)

Spite is necessary


----------



## Platinum (Oct 26, 2017)

Spite makes you a Vasto.

Don't be a Vasto.


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Spite makes you a Vasto.
> 
> Don't be a Vasto.


have a snickers


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 26, 2017)

Legend said:


> Spite is necessary


----------



## Legend (Oct 26, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


>


Fuck off WPK.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 26, 2017)

Legend said:


> Fuck off WPK.


Your spite makes you weak.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 26, 2017)

Legend,

I love you bro 

#endspite

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 26, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Your spite makes you weak.


It sustains me, adding fuel to the fire of competition.




Platinum said:


> Legend,
> 
> I love you bro
> 
> #endspite


.................


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2017)

I tried to spite alwaysmind the other day and he just wouldn't die. rip


----------



## Platinum (Oct 26, 2017)

Legend; no words

Let my body do the talking

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 26, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Legend; no words
> 
> Let my body do the talking


And then you ruined it, my spite towards you will extend to fantasy basketball.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 26, 2017)

Legend said:


> And then you ruined it, my spite towards you will extend to fantasy basketball.



Its okay Legend, I can take it.

I will be a receptacle for every negative emotion you wish to deposit, so that you can be rid of your frustrations .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 26, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Its okay Legend, I can take it.
> 
> I will be a receptacle for every negative emotion you wish to deposit, so that you can be rid of your frustrations .


Go away plat.


----------



## God (Oct 26, 2017)

Let go of your hatred and accept hope into your heart, Legend.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 26, 2017)

Fuck Hope you foolish rhombus. Order is the only way.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 26, 2017)

Legend said:


> Go away plat.



You don't have to hold back; fire away.

Your calluous disregard of my attempts to help you do not phase me. I can take it on the chin, or on the mouth, or on some other part of my body .

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 3


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Its okay Legend, I can take it.
> 
> I will be a receptacle for every negative emotion you wish to deposit, so that you can be rid of your frustrations .


bad chum bucket


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2017)

lol plat


----------



## Shizune (Oct 26, 2017)

Hype for new Nicki music either tonight or tomorrow​


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2017)

What are you scum bastards doing for Halloween weekend?


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2017)

super nice, bladerunner tribute

epic trance opening

gave me goosebumps  

edit:

yeah this set is fucking good.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 26, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Your spite makes you weak.



Spite leads to weakness. Weakness leads to fear. Fear leads to rage. Rage leads to the Dark Side.


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2017)

You rage you lose.


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2017)

Need more American peeps in here.


----------



## Legend (Oct 26, 2017)

Im a non american american


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2017)

Legend said:


> Im a non american american


You doing anything for the halloween weekend?


----------



## Legend (Oct 26, 2017)

RemChu said:


> You doing anything for the halloween weekend?


Nope its a stupid holiday


----------



## Platinum (Oct 26, 2017)

Legend advances the goals of order by handing out toothbrushes and floss to kids.


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2017)

What about skanky costumes?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm a fan of Aïsha Devi now, that blew me away. Waves of Symphonic bless.


----------



## Legend (Oct 26, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Legend advances the goals of order by handing out toothbrushes and floss to kids.


Yes


RemChu said:


> What about skanky costumes?


and yes


----------



## poutanko (Oct 26, 2017)

@Underworld Broker the heck you keep voting for me D1, what's with this obsession over 1 kohai  you've lynched me D1 on Iconic so shoo shoo


----------



## poutanko (Oct 26, 2017)

Also
Hey @Catamount

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 26, 2017)

finished reading all of plat's game

good stuff

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Oct 27, 2017)

Ava said:


>


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 27, 2017)

Pandamonium said:


>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 27, 2017)

yo gotti new album

NSFW


----------



## Shizune (Oct 27, 2017)

RemChu said:


> yo gotti new album
> 
> NSFW



We love a top 10 platinum hit record! Did you know that Nicki's verse on this song won the award for best featured verse of 2017? Only the queen of rap!​


----------



## Platinum (Oct 27, 2017)

Ava said:


> finished reading all of plat's game
> 
> good stuff



Its been quite an experience to say the least.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (Oct 27, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Also
> Hey @Catamount

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 27, 2017)

BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITCH ;lsfjs;dlfjs;l'ks;dgks;lgks;lgdjk


----------



## Shizune (Oct 27, 2017)

oh my GODDDDD


CARDI'S VERSE LEAKED AND SHE SNAPPED. I NEEEEED TO HEAR NICKI'S VERSE


----------



## Shizune (Oct 27, 2017)

_You heard SHE gon do what to WHO?
That's NOT a reliable source!_​


----------



## Viole (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Why we talking about these scrubs and not the Queen, anyways?
> 
> 
> 
> More talent than Katy Perry and Taylor Swift combined.


YES. WPK KNOWS WHAT HE'S TALKING ABOUT.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Gaga _is _more talented than Katy, _but _she's too unrestrained in her music. The Fame Monster is one of the best pop albums _ever _released, but everything after is just mediocre.


What.

Shows you know _nothing_ about music, hunty.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 27, 2017)

Catamount said:


> @White Wolf
> it was a horrible shit of a movie, i would have had more fun debugging unidentified error
> talking about beat before only made it worse
> i would rather re-watch a movie about autistic drummer



Bummer  
Debug me

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2017)

poutanko said:


> @Underworld Broker the heck you keep voting for me D1, what's with this obsession over 1 kohai  you've lynched me D1 on Iconic so shoo shoo



Rot took my bunny lynch in Bleach mafia for no reason, it was so close  I wasn't even playing iconics so there was nothing satisfying about lynching you


----------



## Catamount (Oct 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Bummer
> Debug me


aawwwwww


No.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 27, 2017)

Catamount said:


> aawwwwww
> 
> 
> No.


y tho u luv werk 


come kitty come come debug me

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Oct 27, 2017)

Unfortunately, we do not provide code-debugging services. Please contact your developer for the further assistance.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 27, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Unfortunately, we do not provide code-debugging services. Please contact your developer for the further assistance.


Get me your manager this instant. Terrible support.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Oct 27, 2017)

Sure, gladly, we are always open for suggestion. You might need to wait a little before the manager is available. Please stand by.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 27, 2017)

boom


@Shizune where's your Katty Perry now ?


----------



## Stelios (Oct 27, 2017)

keke that videoclip is like a destiny 2 trailer


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2017)

Song is hella boring


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Song is hella boring


Agreed

The teaser she released for the song was better than the whole song  

Was looking forward to it but let down

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Oct 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Rot took my bunny lynch in Bleach mafia for no reason, it was so close  I wasn't even playing iconics so there was nothing satisfying about lynching you


Then bring Rot back and lynch him here  not my fault you're not serious that game


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 27, 2017)

W said:


> i vaguely remember melodie specifically having ur number as scum
> 
> then yeah u changed playstyle
> 
> ...



In 2015 she won two consecutive games as godfather where she utterly and completely ransacked the town. That was like Year of Melodie. We didn't have a Mafia Awards that year, but everyone knew she would have won Best Player or at least best Scum if we had it.

I guess after that she went "my job here is done, now gotta inactifag until the end of days".


----------



## Legend (Oct 27, 2017)

I remember the reign of melodie


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Then bring Rot back and lynch him here  not my fault you're not serious that game



That's the point, he's not playing mafia anymore, only hosting I guess .... but if I'd get the chance I would take it and lynch him  
Can't be serious/focused if no time

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

I remember investigating her as scum D1, nobody believed me, I got killed N1 and Melodie got a free pass to destroy town the rest of that game.

That was some fucking bullshit and I will never forgive y'all for that.

Or the other games I called her scum and you guys let her reign supreme

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Oct 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> That's the point, he's not playing mafia anymore, only hosting I guess .... but if I'd get the chance I would take it and lynch him
> Can't be serious/focused if no time


he's going to play Foodwars, join that one (you might get Rindou too)  *giggles

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 27, 2017)

poutanko said:


> he's going to play Foodwars, join that one (you might get Rindou too)  *giggles


rise of bunnicorn

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2017)

poutanko said:


> he's going to play Foodwars, join that one (you might get Rindou too)  *giggles



He's gonna co-host it with Dante as much as I've seen them talk on Discord & I'm moving so no time to play  
Game should be somewhere at the autumn election arc, so there's no Rindou

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I remember investigating her as scum D1, nobody believed me, I got killed N1 and Melodie got a free pass to destroy town the rest of that game.
> 
> That was some fucking bullshit and I will never forgive y'all for that.
> 
> Or the other games I called her scum and you guys let her reign supreme



What game was it, gib link


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm moving


where to


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> What game was it, gib link


I don't remember. I believe it was a Familyparka game. Don't know my role, but hers was something like the Devil/Satan/Lucifer. I remember that because an inside joke between me and her is that she's literally Satan.

One thing I do remember is that I initially sent in an investigation on Hammer, but cancelled and changed it to Melodie once I saw her scummy behavior. When I revealed I investigated her I even quoted some of the things I found scummy and people were like 'nah its too good to be true', 'I don't see anything scummy' and 'you were probably redirected'.

After my death people straight up ignored my investigation claim of her. I quit the forums for a while before that game ended, but I remember Melodie telling me on Skype that she won that game and that people never even suspected her...

....

Fuckers.


----------



## poutanko (Oct 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> rise of bunnicorn


inb4 someone read it as bunnyporn 


Underworld Broker said:


> He's gonna co-host it with Dante as much as I've seen them talk on Discord & I'm moving so no time to play
> Game should be somewhere at the autumn election arc, so there's no Rindou


But he said he wanted to play and there's Ratchet who can help co-hosting it O.o

Moving? Is it work related? 


SinRaven said:


> I remember investigating her as scum D1, nobody believed me, I got killed N1 and Melodie got a free pass to destroy town the rest of that game.
> 
> That was some fucking bullshit and I will never forgive y'all for that.
> 
> Or the other games I called her scum and you guys let her reign supreme


Why did no one believe you?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 27, 2017)

poutanko said:


> inb4 someone read it as bunnyporn


you're making bunny porn?

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Why did no one believe you?


Because they suck at mafia.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 27, 2017)

Never read it, but a friend of mine wanted to make a mafia game out of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 27, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 27, 2017)

@Underworld Broker u snitch 

@poutanko hes coshosting, you know dantes work hours


----------



## Didi (Oct 27, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I remember investigating her as scum D1, nobody believed me, I got killed N1 and Melodie got a free pass to destroy town the rest of that game.
> 
> That was some fucking bullshit and I will never forgive y'all for that.
> 
> Or the other games I called her scum and you guys let her reign supreme




>call melodie scum in literally every single game
>be surprised when people don't take you seriously

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 27, 2017)

What would the mafia section be without the   emote? Seems tailor made for this section.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> where to



Not far from where I live atm  



SinRaven said:


> I don't remember. I believe it was a Familyparka game. Don't know my role, but hers was something like the Devil/Satan/Lucifer. I remember that because an inside joke between me and her is that she's literally Satan.
> 
> One thing I do remember is that I initially sent in an investigation on Hammer, but cancelled and changed it to Melodie once I saw her scummy behavior. When I revealed I investigated her I even quoted some of the things I found scummy and people were like 'nah its too good to be true', 'I don't see anything scummy' and 'you were probably redirected'.
> 
> ...



I have to read this game  

I saw you in a game say smth like "I investigated melodie and she's literally satan" and makes more sense now, though it was hella funny, but dunno what game that was, probably Mystic serenade's vanilla game  



poutanko said:


> But he said he wanted to play and there's Ratchet who can help co-hosting it O.o
> 
> Moving? Is it work related?



When did he say that? They were literally talking a few days ago about Dante and Rot hosting SnS after portal 2 mafia finishes  
Nah, not work related


----------



## poutanko (Oct 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> you're making bunny porn?


Just watch your own bunnies 


SinRaven said:


> Because they suck at mafia.


There there


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Never read it, but a friend of mine wanted to make a mafia game out of it.


Sounds interesting, how is it going to work?  RL bunnies seem to have more interest on breeding tho (just like mine back then)

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> @Underworld Broker u snitch



Wtf you want


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 27, 2017)

She wanted to make an Inverse Mafia game with me and fuse it with this flavor.

But she got busy so I ended up making that Impel Down game.


----------



## poutanko (Oct 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> @Underworld Broker u snitch
> 
> @poutanko hes coshosting, you know dantes work hours


This ningen pops up and called people snitch 
But there's Ratchet


----------



## Viole (Oct 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Wtf you want


U snitch, u said u would move in December
 I have screenshots


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2017)

Ratchet got forced to play

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 27, 2017)

Found a page with some of its images. Some are pretty funny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 27, 2017)

poutanko said:


> This ningen pops up and called people snitch
> But there's Ratchet


Rot Already knows setup and ratchet is dead with his uni final year 

Rot will play bleach 2 tho


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> U snitch, u said u would move in December
> I have screenshots



Do you even read


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Not far from where I live atm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Traiter Among Us? That game? 




> When did he say that? They were literally talking a few days ago about Dante and Rot hosting SnS after portal 2 mafia finishes
> Nah, not work related



That Dracula guy is pretty good.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I have to read this game
> 
> I saw you in a game say smth like "I investigated melodie and she's literally satan" and makes more sense now, though it was hella funny, but dunno what game that was, probably Mystic serenade's vanilla game


That could be it as well tbh, because I'm pretty sure I used those exact words.


----------



## Viole (Oct 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Do you even read


No but do you?
Dante said staigari arc will be covered so ur slutindou will be there


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2017)

W said:


> The Traiter Among Us? That game?



I have no idea 



W said:


> That Dracula guy is pretty good.



Too bad he got lynched 
Though honestly surprised you survived that long


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

Didi said:


> >call melodie scum in literally every single game
> >be surprised when people don't take you seriously


Tbf I believe that was before I D1 voted Melodie each game


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 27, 2017)

Just make sure Azami isn’t in the game.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> No but do you?
> Dante said staigari arc will be covered so ur slutindou will be there



Why you ask me of all people if I'm reading, implying I follow everything on Discord

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2017)

Also you're a slut @Viole1369

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Tbf I believe that was before I D1 voted Melodie each game


Hell believe it even is part of the cause for my usual D1 vote on Melodie


----------



## Viole (Oct 27, 2017)

Says you
Slut senpai @Underworld Broker

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Says you
> Slut senpai @Underworld Broker


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 27, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Melodie, I know you are literally Satan this game.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

A wild Ruthie appears!



Can always count on you to find stuff!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

Oh it was a CR game.

Nvm now I know why people didn't believe me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 27, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 27, 2017)

So I was talking with my friends yesterday and we started talking about old 90s anime.

Then we remembered Medabots.

I'm thinking... what about a Medabots game where the players were players were divided in pairs (human and robot), and everybody knew who the pairs were and had to read their alignments together?

The same concept could be done with Digimon too, but I like the excuse to rewatch Medabots (already watched Digimon last year).


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 27, 2017)

Inb4 "someone hosted this in 2007"


----------



## poutanko (Oct 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Rot Already knows setup and ratchet is dead with his uni final year
> 
> Rot will play bleach 2 tho


Oh nice, if Broki doesn't vote Rot they must be scum buddies 


Underworld Broker said:


> Also you're a slut @Viole1369


He is 


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Found a page with some of its images. Some are pretty funny


Noah's ark one  The drawing is cuter than I thought 


W said:


> That Dracula guy is pretty good.


We just celebrated his birthday too but dude's too serious


----------



## Didi (Oct 27, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So I was talking with my friends yesterday and we started talking about old 90s anime.
> 
> Then we remembered Medabots.
> 
> ...




ugh you just reminded me of when CR was obsessed with having everyone be a paired role


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 27, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Oh it was a CR game.
> 
> Nvm now I know why people didn't believe me.

Reactions: Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 27, 2017)

Now whos this new oldie


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 27, 2017)

Didi said:


> ugh you just reminded me of when CR was obsessed with having everyone be a paired role



Yeah but this time i'm making the game revolve around it.

All pairs will be announed when the game starts.

So for example, you know Sin and Wad have the same alignment. They are either both town, both mafia or both indie. And when you lynch/kill one, you kill both.


----------



## Viole (Oct 27, 2017)

Simply say lovers


----------



## Didi (Oct 27, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Yeah but this time i'm making the game revolve around it.
> 
> All pairs will be announed when the game starts.
> 
> So for example, you know Sin and Wad have the same alignment. They are either both town, both mafia or both indie. And when you lynch/kill one, you kill both.



That was all the case in those games as well
it was like 2 people sharing 1 role, just like you described



Viole1369 said:


> Simply say lovers




similar, but fundamentally different


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Simply say lovers



Public lovers.

Also the flavor is Medabots/Digimon, not some romance story.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 27, 2017)

Didi said:


> That was all the case in those games as well
> it was like 2 people sharing 1 role, just like you described



Godanmit why do you people keep having ideas before me

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 27, 2017)

Would you people be interested on it, though? I haven't seen a game like this since I joined.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Oh nice, if Broki doesn't vote Rot they must be scum buddies



I would vote my scum buddies just for the town cred fam

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 27, 2017)

Inb4 ego wanking as team and when lynched

I FUCKING DIED CUZ YOU PLAY LIKE SHIT to infinity and beyond


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

I was looking for this the other day. Should've just asked you...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Inb4 ego wanking as team and when lynched
> 
> I FUCKING DIED CUZ YOU PLAY LIKE SHIT to infinity and beyond



Isn't it perfect?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Oct 27, 2017)

Didi said:


> similar, but fundamentally different


I don't get it O.o


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 27, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I was looking for this the other day. Should've just asked you...


It's been my signature for years.

Although when I tried to post it it told me it wasn't secure so I wonder if I've had a broken image link in my sig since the forum move.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Now whos this new oldie


Ruthie is not an oldie but not not an oldie.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> It's been my signature for years.
> 
> Although when I tried to post it it told me it wasn't secure so I wonder if I've had a broken image link in my sig since the forum move.


Oh. I'm mostly on the forums on mobile and I don't see sigs on the phone.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 27, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Inb4 "someone hosted this in 2007"



someone hosted this in 2017 
it was CR 



Didi said:


> ugh you just reminded me of when CR was obsessed with having everyone be a paired role



^


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

Ruthie I haven't been on Skype for a long time, did I miss a thousand Ello's?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 27, 2017)

o i was still on the previous page


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 27, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Ruthie I haven't been on Skype for a long time, did I miss a thousand Ello's?


I stopped after a second month of no responses but I did link the quote and game to you there and just assumed you did not log in and posted it here instead.


----------



## Didi (Oct 27, 2017)

W said:


> someone hosted this in 2017
> it was CR
> 
> 
> ...




actually that obsession was in 2016

I knew cuz he also used it for the Platinum Cup that year, which I won


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 27, 2017)

how dare u stiff ruthie sin


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 27, 2017)

Didi said:


> actually that obsession was in 2016
> 
> I knew cuz he also used it for the Platinum Cup that year, which I won



he did use the format earlier this year in one of his cup games too tho 

but ya he might have brought it out for the first time then, I do remember it wasn’t new this year


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> I stopped after a second month of no responses but I did link the quote and game to you there and just assumed you did not log in and posted it here instead.


Ah thanks.

Would log onto Skype more but I can't stand the new layout.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 27, 2017)

W said:


> someone hosted this in 2017
> it was CR



Is it favs?


----------



## Stelios (Oct 27, 2017)

@poutanko what is that abomination at your avatar?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 27, 2017)

No seriously, what is this game where CR did the pair thing in 2017?


----------



## poutanko (Oct 27, 2017)

Stelios said:


> @poutanko what is that abomination at your avatar?


It's from @White Wolf's bunnyporn collection

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 27, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> No seriously, what is this game where CR did the pair thing in 2017?



I’m 90% sure it was one of the rounds in this game: 

but lol threadmarks


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 27, 2017)

if im wrong then i guess he did last host it in 2016 

hmmm


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 27, 2017)

W said:


> I’m 90% sure it was one of the rounds in this game:
> 
> but lol threadmarks



@Aries


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 27, 2017)

The only partner game I can think of was the super smash bros game.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 27, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> The only partner game I can think of was the super smash bros game.


Literally a partner game for the most part


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 27, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> The only partner game I can think of was the super smash bros game.



actually maybe that was just it (the one Didi is referring to as well)

u see play and live as long as i have and all these years blur together


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 27, 2017)

I still can't believe we won that as mafia. I will admit I don't think very highly of my personal performance in the final round as mafia but hey we won.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 27, 2017)

Didn't play this

Ok whatever I'll just watch Medabots and if I'm inspired I'll make something. Chances are 2/3 of the players will be different by the time I open the sign up thread.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 27, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Be sure to watch the movies afterwards. The second one expands the final battle into pure glory



Already did. Watching it again would be like seeing it all for the 4th time. The only reason I'm forcing myself to see it for the 3rd time is for my game.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 27, 2017)

Basically the problem is that unlike Kill la Kill characters, Gurren Lagann characters don't have obvious powers so I have no idea what to make of them.

So I'll have to rewatch the anime for inspiration.


----------



## Didi (Oct 27, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Basically the problem is that unlike Kill la Kill characters, Gurren Lagann characters don't have obvious powers so I have no idea what to make of them.
> 
> So I'll have to rewatch the anime for inspiration.




I already made a TTGL game in 2011


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 27, 2017)

Didi said:


> I already made a TTGL game in 2011



Which you made invite only and chose not to invite the rising star-slash-rookie phenom of the mafia community at the time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 27, 2017)

Didi said:


> I already made a TTGL game in 2011



link plz


----------



## Viole (Oct 27, 2017)

@Cubey


----------



## God (Oct 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> @Cubey



I know poutanko's there, who else signed up?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 27, 2017)

Cubey said:


> I know poutanko's there, who else signed up?


Wad,remchu,iwan,the whitey bros,broki ,crugyr,revan,hachibi ,waffles and the Viole harem from bleach


----------



## Viole (Oct 27, 2017)

Cubey said:


> I know poutanko's there, who else signed up?


Also you are supposed to do it for me alone


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> the whitey bros


Wow
Wow

Delete my account

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## God (Oct 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Also you are supposed to do it for me alone





Okay, just for you.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Wow
> Wow
> 
> Delete my account



but haven’t u already made like 1000 posts 

seems like ur invested


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2017)

I'm probably gonna drag crugyr's ass on MM if he doesn't get active

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 27, 2017)

W said:


> but haven’t u already made like 1000 posts
> 
> seems like ur invested


What's 1000 posts to me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm probably gonna drag crugyr's ass on MM if he doesn't get active



Have an optimistic.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> What's 1000 posts to me



500 minutes of shitposting.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2017)

W said:


> Have an optimistic.



Have a funny.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Have a funny.



Have a friendly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 27, 2017)

Have a ningen u ningens

Reactions: Informative 1 | Ningen 4


----------



## poutanko (Oct 27, 2017)

Cubey said:


> I know poutanko's there, who else signed up?


Broki, Wolfie, Wafflepuff, Doc doc, certain Dracula, certain Innocent Child, Jjcb, Iwan, certain Morty fan, Zeit, certain Star Wars fan, Roman, certain guy claiming to be Broki's BF, Frankformer, KC, certain super gilgaman, I think I saw Law

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 27, 2017)

Tfw pou remember more then me


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2017)

W said:


> Have a friendly.



Have a like.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## poutanko (Oct 27, 2017)

You're old man


----------



## Viole (Oct 27, 2017)

Come to old man u young bunny girl

I have a carrot

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 27, 2017)

W said:


> 500 minutes of shitposting.


Viole bugs me every day to make 1000 posts more daily but effort got more important shit to do 

He gets 10 shitposts per day smh


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Have a ningen u ningens



Have an informative. 



Underworld Broker said:


> Have a like.



Have an agree.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Viole bugs me every day to make 1000 posts more daily but effort got more important shit to do
> 
> He gets 10 shitposts per day smh



Viole has a very special talent for annoying people into submission. I’m even now forced to read some bad manga because of him.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 27, 2017)

W said:


> Viole has a very special talent for annoying people into submission. I’m even now forced to read some bad manga because of him.


luls

He can make me submit with less effort requiring shit like entering avy of the week

but more annoying shit nah   he can dream on


----------



## Viole (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> luls
> 
> He can make me submit with less effort requiring shit like entering avy of the week
> 
> but more annoying shit nah   he can dream on



>making you do art stuff

but

omae wa mou shinru


----------



## Viole (Oct 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> luls
> 
> He can make me submit with less effort requiring shit like entering avy of the week
> 
> but more annoying shit nah   he can dream on


Psure a lil bit of code and i can make you spread your legs


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2017)

W said:


> Have an agree.



Idek how to rate, will just give an agree 



W said:


> Viole has a very special talent for annoying people into submission. I’m even now forced to read some bad manga because of him.



At least he doesn't force you to color panels for his contest

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Oct 27, 2017)

W said:


> Which you made invite only and chose not to invite the rising star-slash-rookie phenom of the mafia community at the time.



It was supposed to be a game specifically for the proven oldfags of the time 

I think I might've been the first one to go full elitist and make an invite-only game actually think
I know it became a more common occasional practice for a while afterwards
but I think I might've started that, looking back on it. Interesting 


but yeah, looking back, I should've created another game that was for the up and coming talent and newbies of the time, to prove themselves, that would've been nice




Dragon D. Luffy said:


> link plz




gimme a sec


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Idek how to rate, will just give an agree
> 
> 
> 
> At least he doesn't force you to color panels for his contest



uve seen my drawing of sinraven’s avatar, haven’t u?

clearly Viole just wants to make the contests fair so I don’t have a monopoly on victory


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Psure a lil bit of code and i can make you spread your legs


I'll reply to this in one week 



W said:


> >making you do art stuff
> 
> but
> 
> omae wa mou shinru


I can art  ...kinda


----------



## Viole (Oct 27, 2017)

Wad next syc 
You show your mad art skillz to world and make them ashamed of their pleb skills


----------



## God (Oct 27, 2017)

Viole,you should read Uratarou

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 27, 2017)

Now shitpost there a bit , u.literal lazy hoes
@Cubey aye will do after I lose my limbs at my exams


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 27, 2017)

First snow of the year right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2017)

W said:


> uve seen my drawing of sinraven’s avatar, haven’t u?
> 
> clearly Viole just wants to make the contests fair so I don’t have a monopoly on victory



Don't say that or you'll get 1k notifications on Discord to join his contest

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Oct 27, 2017)

@Dragon D. Luffy 


and oh yeah, this is also why I wanted proven good players only



> *ROLE REVEALING IS ABSOLUTELY NOT ALLOWED*
> This means no hinting at roles either. And when you've found information on someone you can't just plain out say 'that guy is this character'. And when you're in danger of being lynched, don't say 'I'm this guy' or 'I'm fucking important so dont lynch me'. Instead, I want a game where everything is argued based on posts and votes in the thread. We're all good players so you should perfectly be capable of this. When violating this rule you'll immediately be modkilled.




I wasn't a fan of this experiment in hindsight, mostly because I had to do too many modkills
but I felt like I had too cuz of
>lol 4-man mason team of cop and deputies

oh well
still a memorable game


----------



## Viole (Oct 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Don't say that or you'll get 1k notifications on Discord to join his contest


Too late


----------



## Aries (Oct 27, 2017)

I see I got tagged but not sure what's going on. I've been sick lately with a giant headache still being a pain now, to go back and see

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 27, 2017)

Didi said:


> It was supposed to be a game specifically for the proven oldfags of the time
> 
> I think I might've been the first one to go full elitist and make an invite-only game actually think
> I know it became a more common occasional practice for a while afterwards
> ...



yeah yours was JUST before untouchables, right? (hence u trolling blaze into focusing on just one game)

see

difference is sagemaster recognized my potential so i got an invite 

and then that rookie solo’d the game with jawbreaking INSANE play that is the stuff you hope for when you watch those YouTube clickbaits 

and that is why people remember that game as legendary and ur the first person to speak of the TTGL game in 52 years


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> I see I got tagged but not sure what's going on. I've been sick lately with a giant headache still being a pain now, to go back and see



Hope you get well soon

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 27, 2017)

I may have singed up to magna maid. but if you think I am going to get an avatar there well have an optimistic.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 27, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> I may have singed up to magna maid. but if you think I am going to get an avatar there well have an optimistic.


Get an avy here instead  fuck the maid

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Get an avy here instead  fuck the maid


the first part alone earns an optimistic


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 27, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> the first part alone earns an optimistic


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Wad next syc
> You show your mad art skillz to world and make them ashamed of their pleb skills



that’s like asking prime Usain Bolt to come to ur high schools track & field meet  



Underworld Broker said:


> Don't say that or you'll get 1k notifications on Discord to join his contest



too late

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viole (Oct 27, 2017)

This snitch 

@nfcnorth

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Oct 27, 2017)

W said:


> yeah yours was JUST before untouchables, right? (hence u trolling blaze into focusing on just one game)
> 
> see
> 
> ...




>solo'd

you had some good help from the 3 people claiming cop before you
Like this guy, who when he stopped trolling Blaze called out 3/4 of the mafia 
I don't like this rewritten history you're trynna pull
you weren't the only legendary memorable thing about untrollables

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 27, 2017)

@Cubey


----------



## God (Oct 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @Cubey



What's this


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2017)

W said:


> that’s like asking prime Usain Bolt to come to ur high schools track & field meet



Join, show us how superior you are 



W said:


> too late


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 27, 2017)

Cubey said:


> What's this


Dr. Stone

this weeks' chapter


----------



## poutanko (Oct 27, 2017)

W said:


> uve seen my drawing of sinraven’s avatar, haven’t u?
> 
> clearly Viole just wants to make the contests fair so I don’t have a monopoly on victory


Show me, Idk you can draw 



Aries said:


> I see I got tagged but not sure what's going on. I've been sick lately with a giant headache still being a pain now, to go back and see


Get well soon bro 



nfcnorth said:


> I may have singed up to magna maid. but if you think I am going to get an avatar there well have an optimistic.


Join! We need more sane people there


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 27, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Show me, Idk you can draw
> 
> Get well soon bro
> 
> Join! We need more sane people there


That was my way of saying I did.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 27, 2017)

Didi said:


> >solo'd
> 
> you had some good help from the 3 people claiming cop before you
> Like this guy, who when he stopped trolling Blaze called out 3/4 of the mafia
> ...



u were the only one who claimed cop before me tho 

and u did it on blaze and was wrong 

never said i was the only reason the game was legendary either 

but i was a big reason 

the faker of mafia appears 



Underworld Broker said:


> Join, show us how superior you are





poutanko said:


> Show me, Idk you can draw



when you’re at my elite level you need not concern yourself with such paltry competitions 

im good enough that i ghost draw and I’m on retainer for permanent commission for people like artgerm


----------



## God (Oct 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Dr. Stone
> 
> this weeks' chapter





> The science-fiction adventure follows two boys struggle to revive humanity after a mysterious crisis has left everyone in the world turned to stone for several millennia.



Damn, might have to pick this up


----------



## poutanko (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## Viole (Oct 27, 2017)

Tldr he sucks ass


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 27, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Damn, might have to pick this up


It's from sunkenrock guy


----------



## Viole (Oct 27, 2017)

update ur shit info wolfie

Its from eyshield21 author
Boichi is only the artist


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Didn't play this
> 
> Ok whatever I'll just watch Medabots and if I'm inspired I'll make something. Chances are 2/3 of the players will be different by the time I open the sign up thread.


Don't let yourself be held back by the fact people already did it.

Fun fact: someone always did it before you.

The Simpsons did it. Probably.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 27, 2017)

poutanko said:


>



I swear every time I see your avy I first see a bunny being hanged.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2017)

W said:


> when you’re at my elite level you need not concern yourself with such paltry competitions
> 
> im good enough that i ghost draw and I’m on retainer for permanent commission for people like artgerm



You're only a true artist when you join SYC


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 27, 2017)

Didi said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy
> 
> 
> and oh yeah, this is also why I wanted proven good players only
> ...



This is how Mafia Syndicate hosts most of their games. It usually works.

Also nice setup. Less role madness-y than what I want to make, though. But I could adapt some things from it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> You're only a true artist when you join SYC



sellout


----------



## Shiny (Oct 27, 2017)

WAH


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 27, 2017)

This adminfuck rly


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 27, 2017)

Interested


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 27, 2017)

have we been hacked


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 27, 2017)

I wish I could see the mod subforum rn


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2017)

Oh the memes with this waluigi avy


----------



## Viole (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 27, 2017)

some deep deep conversation here


----------



## RuffRuff (Oct 27, 2017)

Wut


----------



## RuffRuff (Oct 27, 2017)

Umm...I guess the games are all postponed till this wah is over


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

Wait


----------



## Shiny (Oct 27, 2017)

@Viole1369  because im too shy to tag you silly

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 27, 2017)

Oh my @Shiny


So which tard we lynch for this

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 27, 2017)

dat was amusing lol


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Oh my @Shiny
> 
> 
> So which tard we lynch for this



You, obviously


----------



## Viole (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## Shiny (Oct 27, 2017)

on my phone everyone's avatar was a Waluigi


----------



## Viole (Oct 27, 2017)

I missed waluigi shit. Lel


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 27, 2017)

Shiny said:


> on my phone everyone's avatar was a Waluigi


Those who missed it missed the once in a life time chance to see me with an Avatar.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Nello (Oct 27, 2017)

I feel truly blessed to have witnessed the great Waluigining of 27 October 2017

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 27, 2017)

Weeb and naruto emoticons should be under the same category


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

WHAT


----------



## Platinum (Oct 27, 2017)

What even happened fam?


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## Platinum (Oct 27, 2017)

Didi said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy
> 
> 
> and oh yeah, this is also why I wanted proven good players only
> ...



I was a big fan of this expriment in hindsight, because I beat the shit out of the town in that game .

This brought back some good memories. I had totally forgotten about this.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 27, 2017)

Oh yeah, was also mvp of that game.

That game might have been the absolute Zenith of lurk-meta Platinum.


----------



## Legend (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## Viole (Oct 27, 2017)

leg bro


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

Did I ever tell you guys about the time I dressed up as Waluigi?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

Great story: I lost that suit. Don't know how. Don't know why. All I know is that I woke up the next morning without any sign of it. Must've undressed on my way home...

 ..

....


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

Ooh ooh, it's been a long time: *it's photo time!
*
Everybody share yourself irl ty

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> leg bro


Hello Viole



SinRaven said:


> Ooh ooh, it's been a long time: *it's photo time!
> *
> Everybody share yourself irl ty


Shut Up Space


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

Legend said:


> Shut Up Space


I want to see your beautiful faces


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 27, 2017)

Holding the temptation to play LoL again.

Not sure if I should or not.


----------



## Legend (Oct 27, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I want to see your beautiful faces


I refuse to be your fap material


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

Legend said:


> I refuse to be your fap material


But... Please...


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Holding the temptation to play LoL again.
> 
> Not sure if I should or not.


Play with me!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 27, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Play with me!



Not a bad idea but I'll have to make another account since I have a Brazilian one.

And play with whatever champs they let me.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 27, 2017)

Then again you're in Europe right? I do have an European account.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Not a bad idea but I'll have to make another account since I have a Brazilian one.
> 
> And play with whatever champs they let me.


It's fine I'll carry us and if you feed I flame and it's OK OK?


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Then again you're in Europe right? I do have an European account.


Nice! I'll be on in 30 minutes.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 27, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Nice! I'll be on in 30 minutes.



need to install the whole game again. brb


----------



## Stelios (Oct 27, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Ooh ooh, it's been a long time: *it's photo time!
> *
> Everybody share yourself irl ty




Are you drank and social again?


----------



## Stelios (Oct 27, 2017)

@SinRaven LoL is a shit show but if you wanna play together in like 10-15 from now i ll install it again


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Are you drank and social again?


I drank with some colleagues after work but home now


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

Stelios said:


> @SinRaven LoL is a shit show but if you wanna play together in like 10-15 from now i ll install it again


Yes yes install install


----------



## Stelios (Oct 27, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Yes yes install install



Which eu realm are you at?
west or nordic east?


----------



## Shiny (Oct 27, 2017)

Im still asking myself why LoL have region locked accounts...the NA server will lag or what?


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 27, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Ooh ooh, it's been a long time: *it's photo time!
> *
> Everybody share yourself irl ty


Just chillen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 27, 2017)

I have EUE EUW US and PBE accounts. My only lvl 30 account is my US one


----------



## Stelios (Oct 27, 2017)

@SinRaven tell me your summoner id


----------



## Stelios (Oct 27, 2017)

keke i already have you


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

Stelios said:


> @SinRaven tell me your summoner id


SinRaven



(on EUW btw)

(think I have you already btw)


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

Stelios said:


> keke i already have you


l0l


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 27, 2017)

I'm finishing installing. Will be there soon.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 27, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> l0l



Also you are allowed to post one photo where we are together but find one that I look like a retard.
I don't want to spoil my image here


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

Where homeboy @Dragon D. Luffy at?


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm finishing installing. Will be there soon.


oh


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Also you are allowed to post one photo where we are together but find one that I look like a retard.
> I don't want to spoil my image here


I lost those pictures because my phone broke lol lol


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 27, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Where homeboy @Dragon D. Luffy at?



Looking at some loading bar I don't know the meaning of.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 27, 2017)

"Repairing"


----------



## Nello (Oct 27, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 27, 2017)

Nello said:


> [temporarily disabled]0B4ZW1GLfirZYWVAtS05UWDB1ZkE[/MEDIA]



You look as silly irl as you are in the forum.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 27, 2017)

lmao why is that exactly what I pictured Nello to look like


----------



## Nello (Oct 27, 2017)

I only care what my Queen thinks


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

Nello said:


> [temporarily disabled]0B4ZW1GLfirZYWVAtS05UWDB1ZkE[/MEDIA]


OMG UR HOT


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

@Nello my inbox is awaiting your nudes


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

@Nello pls


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

@Nello


----------



## Nello (Oct 27, 2017)

I read that as OMG UR THOT
and I agree


----------



## Stelios (Oct 27, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I lost those pictures because my phone broke lol lol






dear god @Nello 
did you take permission from your parents before posting?
It's bed time kid


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

@Nello


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

@Nello


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 27, 2017)

I've been replaced, finally 


see you next year


----------



## Nello (Oct 27, 2017)

Stelios said:


> dear god @Nello
> did you take permission from your parents before posting?
> It's bed time kid


I'm almost 23


----------



## Nello (Oct 27, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> @Nello my inbox is awaiting your nudes


This was a mistake


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 27, 2017)

I'm online but still parthing the game.

What are your usernames?


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

>the little  above the I

>my heart


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm online but still parthing the game.
> 
> What are your usernames?


SINRAVEN


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

Nello said:


> This was a mistake


pls I want to see your penis


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

wait did I post that out loud


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 27, 2017)

It says it will take an hour to patch.

If you guys wanna start before me go ahead. We can play another one later.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It says it will take an hour to patch.
> 
> If you guys wanna start before me go ahead. We can play another one later.


Ok, we'll play an ARAM first


----------



## Nello (Oct 27, 2017)

Time to watch Stranger Things


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

>I ask for @Nello's nudes
>he starts talking about stranger things

OK


----------



## Nello (Oct 27, 2017)

What are you insinuating


----------



## Stelios (Oct 27, 2017)

@Dragon D. Luffy stop playing LOL on a potato
buy a computer


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

DDL: yo
Sin: sup
Sin: send nudes
DDL: no
Sin: 
DDL: maybe if you were a girl, but legolas hair doesnt count
Sin: i can wear a dress if u want
DDL: lol
DDL: you can do that if you want. and post a pic in the convo thread

@Dragon D. Luffy asked, I deliver.



OMG

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Nello (Oct 27, 2017)

This is now the thot convo thread


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

OMG that picture is worse than I even remembered it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 27, 2017)

ahahahah Sin

that's fucking awesome actually


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

Wouldn't be the first time I shared a picture of me in a dress on NF tho


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

Stelios said:


> ahahahah Sin
> 
> that's fucking awesome actually


It was for a Crossdressing themed party lol


----------



## Legend (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## Nello (Oct 27, 2017)

I bet it wasn't a themed party until Sin showed up


----------



## Shizune (Oct 27, 2017)

Source

Biiitch it dropped and it's a SONG


----------



## Stelios (Oct 27, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Source
> 
> Biiitch it dropped and it's a SONG



ofc it's a song
did you expect a dildo or what?


----------



## Shizune (Oct 27, 2017)

_I don't work in no office, but they copyin' and that's facts though
I ain't tryna be violent, but if Nicki on it, it slaps, ho
Get you lined for that paper like a loose leaf when that strap blow
_
wig gone​


----------



## Stelios (Oct 27, 2017)

also @Dragon D. Luffy  i took a support champion and supported the support and we pwned bottom and the game
WHERE"S THEIR ADC NOW @SinRaven 

fucking meta Asian hc gamer follower bitch community 
i piss on them


----------



## Shizune (Oct 27, 2017)

_Uh, yo, watch your man, then you should watch your mouth
Bitches is pressed, administer mouth to mouth
You see them stats, you know what I am about
I am the champ, I'm Iron Mike in a bout_

THIS is how you start a VERSE, ladies.​


----------



## Shizune (Oct 27, 2017)

_Attention, I'ma need you to face front
You don't want smoke with me, this is a laced blunt
Rap's Jackie Chan, we ain't pullin' them fake stunts
My crown won't fit on your bum ass lace fronts (uh)

_​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 27, 2017)

3:50 

I had the _exact_ same reaction tbh​


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

Hey @Dragon D. Luffy we won that game!


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 27, 2017)

SPEAKING OF TRUE QUEENS OF MUSIC


EDGES.

SNATCHED.


----------



## God (Oct 27, 2017)

What is this "wah" shit everyone's talking about


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2017)

Cubey said:


> What is this "wah" shit everyone's talking about



Everyone on NF had a waluigi avy and the only thing we could see everyone posting was "WAH"

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## God (Oct 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Everyone on NF had a waluigi avy and the only thing we could see everyone posting was "WAH"



Haha


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 27, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Hey @Dragon D. Luffy we won that game!



Holy shit 

Sorry for leaving the lights went out here. Only came back now.


----------



## Emberguard (Oct 27, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Jehovah witnesses are people as well and I m confident that they don’t promote suicide or threesomes.


You're right they don't.



White Wolf said:


> Religious extremism promotes whatever the fuck they want tbh tbf


 People will use whatever they want to further the agenda they have. Religion is certainly something used often to hide behind. It's a bit of a two edged sword. How much of it is agenda the person was always going to have and just using the religion as an excuse? And how much of it is because they're in the religion? (even if the entire point of that religion goes over their head) 

 If they knew God (and continued to seek him) they wouldn't be looking for death. God is life. They'd be trusting in God instead. When I cried out to God all suicidal thoughts, physical pain in my side and head from the stress and emotional torment disappeared. Desires changed. That's not to say old desires didn't try to creep back, but they certainly weren't as interesting.

 If someone came to my door and asked to die in a threesome, I'd have to question who they're really worshipping.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 27, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> You're right they don't.
> 
> 
> People will use whatever they want to further the agenda they have. Religion is certainly something used often to hide behind. It's a bit of a two edged sword. How much of it is agenda the person was always going to have and just using the religion as an excuse? And how much of it is because they're in the religion? (even if the entire point of that religion goes over their head)
> ...


Mehh, pretty copout excuse. Very blanketed, and skeleton key argument. You're using your own subjective experience of "god" to try and justify your argument, which doesn't really work. Religion is an inherently easy thing to use for those arguments for furthering an agenda because it involves inherently believing very strongly with subjective feelings as opposed to objectivity, and clearly is predisposed to extremist beliefs.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 27, 2017)

Dude Reddit is fucking trash...Sign up to talk about yugioh, "you can't make a post until you have x amount of karma". Try to make a short comment "this post is deleted because it's too short for a top comment". Not to mention the layout of the site is absolute trash, as well as the layout for making threads. I'm pretty dumbfounded about this.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 27, 2017)

reddit is terrible and nothing more than a circlejerking echo chamber hugbox

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 27, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> You're right they don't.
> 
> 
> People will use whatever they want to further the agenda they have. Religion is certainly something used often to hide behind. It's a bit of a two edged sword. How much of it is agenda the person was always going to have and just using the religion as an excuse? And how much of it is because they're in the religion? (even if the entire point of that religion goes over their head)
> ...


Are you a nice Christian girl? Let's get married.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 27, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Are you a nice Christian girl? Let's get married.


Rem trynna prey on them tight virgins

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 27, 2017)

You just have to avoid popular sections, as they are all trash.

... except /r/nba 

The smaller ones are all pretty good for specific fandoms and the like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 27, 2017)

Platinum said:


> You just have to avoid popular sections, as they are all trash.
> 
> ... except /r/nba
> 
> The smaller ones are all pretty good for specific fandoms and the like.



nba memes are dank


----------



## Nello (Oct 27, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Dude Reddit is fucking trash...Sign up to talk about yugioh, "you can't make a post until you have x amount of karma". Try to make a short comment "this post is deleted because it's too short for a top comment". Not to mention the layout of the site is absolute trash, as well as the layout for making threads. I'm pretty dumbfounded about this.


Pretty sure that's to avoid bots. Make some comments before you make your own posts. I think everyone is repulsed the first time they see reddit 


Platinum said:


> You just have to avoid popular sections, as they are all trash.
> 
> ... except /r/nba
> 
> The smaller ones are all pretty good for specific fandoms and the like.


Every sub that gets big inevitably turns to shit


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 27, 2017)

Nello said:


> Pretty sure that's to avoid bots. Make some comments before you make your own posts. I think everyone is repulsed the first time they see reddit
> 
> Every sub that gets big inevitably turns to shit


See I get that, but there is a difference between "you must have x amount of post", and "you must have x amount of uplikes". Imagine if you needed 15 agrees, reps or likes before you could make a thread here. It's way too subjective content wise, as to how one can obtain said ratings, and is a bullshit standard for being allowed to post threads.


----------



## Nello (Oct 27, 2017)

Would be pretty shit if bots just had to spam 15 comments before they started spamming posts though


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 27, 2017)

Nello said:


> Would be pretty shit if bots just had to spam 15 comments before they started spamming posts though


But do bots really do that? I mean if your mods can't spot bots 15 post in then they are pretty shit.

I mean realistically, you can make 100 post before receiving even 5 uplikes. It's totally dependent on others viewing your post as agreeable, and that's pretty bullshit as a metric as to who's worth enough to make threads.


----------



## Nello (Oct 27, 2017)

It's probably just for the sake of saving the mods some work. Idk fam 

How much karma are we talking about? If it's just a small amount then I think it's fair enough but I can see how it would be annoying if you're coming there for the first time with a specific topic in mind you're itching to discuss.


----------



## Emberguard (Oct 27, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Are you a nice Christian girl? Let's get married.


Now why do I get the impression you're just mocking?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 27, 2017)

Nello said:


> It's probably just for the sake of saving the mods some work. Idk fam
> 
> How much karma are we talking about? If it's just a small amount then I think it's fair enough but I can see how it would be annoying if you're coming there for the first time with a specific topic in mind you're itching to discuss.


I don't even know lmao. I've just been told I don't have enough. Funny thing is the mods are bots


----------



## Tiger (Oct 27, 2017)

Reddit is mostly garbage.


----------



## Viole (Oct 27, 2017)

white


----------



## Nello (Oct 27, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> Now why do I get the impression you're just mocking?


RemChu's a nice guy, he wouldn't do that. I believe he's genuinely hunting for some tight virgins 


Dr. White said:


> I don't even know lmao. I've just been told I don't have enough. Funny thing is the mods are bots


Well that's dumb


----------



## Magic (Oct 27, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> Now why do I get the impression you're just mocking?


Ah ask me something only a brother in Christ would know.

pm me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 27, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Ah ask me something only a brother in Christ would know.
> 
> pm me.


Lmao, Remchu is a brother in thelema don't let him fool you

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Where the fuck you died off to these days


School. Idk why you think I am some shitposter who spams post across a forum lmao. I stick to mafia sections, and sometimes other manga sections if I'm interested in them.


----------



## Magic (Oct 27, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Lmao, Remchu is a brother in thelema don't let him fool you


Hey I'm trying to make a new friend here. Don't friendblock me brah.


----------



## Viole (Oct 27, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> School. Idk why you think I am some shitposter who spams post across a forum lmao. I stick to mafia sections, and sometimes other manga sections if I'm interested in them.


Messages:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Legend (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## Viole (Oct 27, 2017)

Legend said:


>


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Messages:


6 years of debate holmes.


----------



## Nello (Oct 27, 2017)

I just broke 1000

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 27, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> 6 years of debate holmes.


24k/6 = 4k avg

I have 3500

And Im a shitposter

Henceforrth you are a shitposter


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> 24k/6 = 4k avg
> 
> I have 3500
> 
> ...


Amazing logic. Cause debates don't have a back and forth and require much more thought than talking about the coolest hentai manga you've seen in the past month.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Legend (Oct 27, 2017)

Nello said:


> I just broke 1000


Good Job

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


>


You saw nothing


----------



## Aries (Oct 27, 2017)

*TEAM TAKA*

*Part 1 Sasuke*

(*Sharingan*) When the Sharingan is activated Part 1 Sasuke can target a ability that's been used and copy it as a one shot ability. works three times
(*Shadow of the Dancing Leaf : Lion Combo*) When activated Part 1 Sasuke roleblocks the first player who activates a investigation ability, lie detection or role ability that targets mafia QT's depending on his choice. works twice
(*Fire Release: Dragon Fire Technique*) When activated Part 1 Sasuke can target any player and destroy half their abilities. works once
(*Chidori*) When Chidori has been activated Part 1 Sasuke can target any player and destroy one of their abilities. When activated with *Cursed Seal of Heaven Lvl 2* it becomes a killshot instead. works three times
(*Cursed Seal of Heaven Level 1*) When the Cursed seal level 1 has been activated Part 1 Sasuke can reuse one of his abilities a second time
(*Cursed Seal of Heaven Level 2*) This is activated at the end of dayphase 3. Part 1 Sasuke can protect himself from all actions for 1 full cycle. He has a 50% of surviving any killshot.
(*Time-Skip*) When Sasuke has been killed or lynched Part 1 Sasuke gains his abilities and becomes the new GodFather of Team Taka

(*Hebi Sasuke*) _Unlocked when* Orochimaru* has been killed or lynched_


*Spoiler*: __ 



(*Summoning Technique*: *Manda*) When this is activated you genjutsu Manda to protect Team Taka from all killshots for one cycle. works once
(*Chidori Current*) When this has been activated for a entire cycle if a player votes or targets Hebi Sasuke they are roleblocked for a cycle. works twice
(*Binding Snake Glare Spell*) When this is activated Hebi Sasuke can role block 2 players from performing actions for a cycle. works three times
(*Coercion Sharingan*) When this has been activated Hebi Sasuke investigation blocks 1st person who uses a investigation ability and instead reveals their role to every mafia group if person blocked was town or to 2 town players with kill shots if its anti-town investigation that's blocked. works twice
(*Sharingan*) When activated Hebi Sasuke can target a ability that's been used and copy it as a one shot ability. works three times
(*Cursed Seal Level 2*) Hebi Sasuke can survive the first kill shot that targets him in this form but only works once. Hebi Sasuke has a 50% of avoiding a ability that targets him. Must wait a entire cycle to reuse this again
(*Taka Sasuke*) When Sasuke has been killed or lynched Hebi Sasuke replaces him as GodFather/gains his abilities.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 27, 2017)

just start the game


----------



## Aries (Oct 27, 2017)

Dont have enough people atm


----------



## Aries (Oct 27, 2017)

I need 45-48ish people. Should start sending in invites,


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 28, 2017)

Aries said:


> I need 45-48ish people. Should start sending in invites,


ambitious


----------



## Viole (Oct 28, 2017)

Legend said:


> You saw nothing


I saw everything and I know what you did last night


----------



## Legend (Oct 28, 2017)

Aries said:


> I need 45-48ish people. Should start sending in invites,


Those are some bold summer numbers


Viole1369 said:


> I saw everything and I know what you did last night


I slept. A LOT.


----------



## Viole (Oct 28, 2017)

Legend said:


> Those are some bold summer numbers
> 
> I slept. A LOT.


Did you now


----------



## Aries (Oct 28, 2017)

DragonBall Kai mafia had like 43 players. Even the original dragonball game was close to 40 players. With a theme as well known as Naruto shouldn't be that much of a hassle to get at least 40ish players. Ill get enough,


----------



## Shizune (Oct 28, 2017)

Oh please, we could _easily _fill his game if everyone here got one new person to play.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 28, 2017)

Here I'll start.

@Ava @A. Waltz @Olivia make some time for this game, it'll be a proper mess like in ye olden days.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 28, 2017)

@RuffRuff you too, it's time you look into the abyss that is NF role madness.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 28, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Here I'll start.
> 
> @Ava @A. Waltz @Olivia make some time for this game, it'll be a proper mess like in ye olden days.


Sure I'll play.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 28, 2017)

Now do you all see how easy that was?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2017)

I could try doing the same using my obd cache... But most of them hate Naruto .

It is up to WAD and the chatterbox to make aries' dreams come true


----------



## Shizune (Oct 28, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I could try doing the same using my obd cache... But most of them hate Naruto .
> 
> It is up to WAD and the chatterbox to make aries' dreams come true



Don't you know anyone who likes Naruto but has never tried mafia? I played my first game because I liked the Kingdom Hearts theme.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Don't you know anyone who likes Naruto but has never tried mafia? I played my first game because I liked the Kingdom Hearts theme.



On this forum? Probably not. My friend group has stayed rather static since the time when I introduced mafia games in the NBA and OBD to get all the people in there to try mafia years ago.

...I mean, I guess Cubert ain't signed up.

@Cubey

Come here you little rascal.

I can also try calling upon old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) connections... possibly.


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I could try doing the same using my obd cache... But most of them hate Naruto .
> 
> It is up to WAD and the chatterbox to make aries' dreams come true


Yeah, I hate Naruto.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 28, 2017)

Love Naruto. I hope I get either Madara/Itachi/Sasuke/Kimimaro.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 28, 2017)

Never had a problem with upvotes on reddit/posting threads  maybe cos some of my first posts were nudey girls that got upvoted a lot and yeah

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Didi (Oct 28, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I was a big fan of this expriment in hindsight, because I beat the shit out of the town in that game .
> 
> This brought back some good memories. I had totally forgotten about this.




That comeback was godly fam
Not counting NL-phases (lol LB literally using his governor powers to save a cop-investigated mafia, that guy was such a fucking troll how did we put up with him), town lynched mafia FOUR fucking phases in a row


AND THEY STILL LOST


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2017)

NF Trick or Treat Bonanza sounds tempting


----------



## Stelios (Oct 28, 2017)

@Didi Confirmed baby face


----------



## Didi (Oct 28, 2017)

Stelios said:


> @Didi Confirmed baby face




Nah I just disagree, @Nello looks like the typical young student, I see faces like him a lot

though I would've guessed like 19, not 22


but definitely not 13 you are trippin


----------



## Didi (Oct 28, 2017)

And I rated you ningen because I don't like when people post pictures here out of their own goodwill and people use that as an opportunity to immediately talk trash

What if he was very sensitive about seeming young? 


I just don't think it's polite, it's a dick move


----------



## Stelios (Oct 28, 2017)

Didi said:


> Nah I just disagree, @Nello looks like the typical young student, I see faces like him a lot
> 
> though I would've guessed like 19, not 22
> 
> ...





Didi said:


> And I rated you ningen because I don't like when people post pictures here out of their own goodwill and people use that as an opportunity to immediately talk trash
> 
> What if he was very sensitive about seeming young?
> 
> ...



You must be very fun at parties. Your sense of humor is tingling.


----------



## Didi (Oct 28, 2017)

Ah yeah, the 'FUN AT PARTIES' deflection, classic. Because having one pet peeve on which you call people out means you find nothing funny ever

Such a good deflection too because it's such a good one in pretending that one's joke was objectively funny and it's a problem with the recipient's sense of humour, meaning any further elaboration on it is also that person being a stick in the mud. Really good at protecting yourself from any criticism


get fucking bent mate


----------



## Stelios (Oct 28, 2017)

Did you wake up with sand in your vagina Didi? Or are you the lawyer of Nello? If Nello had a real problem he would say so. And how I would respond to that is my own bussiness. Take your self righteousness and put it in your asshole you little snot


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Didi (Oct 28, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Did you wake up with sand in your vagina Didi? Or are you the lawyer of Nello? If Nello had a real problem he would say so. And how I would respond to that is my own bussiness. Take your self righteousness and put it in your asshole you little snot




Mate I just rated you ningen cuz I thought you weren't being funny, you had to start shit about it


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 28, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> NF Trick or Treat Bonanza sounds tempting


Do et


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Didi (Oct 28, 2017)

also
>le sand in vagina haHAA
This man occasionally tries to pretend he's not sexist af lol

>selfrighteousness
Ah yeah, another good buzzword to use when you want to prevent any criticism on your behaviour


----------



## Stelios (Oct 28, 2017)

Didi said:


> Mate I just rated you ningen cuz I thought you weren't being funny, you had to start shit about it



My initial comment to you was meant as a lighthearted joke and I had certainly no intention to board fight you


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Didi (Oct 28, 2017)

whatever I can't do this shit right now I gotta watch RNG take a dump on SKT


----------



## Stelios (Oct 28, 2017)

Didi said:


> also
> >le sand in vagina haHAA
> This man occasionally tries to pretend he's not sexist af lol
> 
> ...



I am sexist 
Women are not men 
I can’t give birth or get period
And I don’t care whatever hippie asshole has to say on the matter because I like my own opinion better

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Do et



I'm not that lucky with this though


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 28, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm not that lucky with this though



Your luck won't increase if you don't participate in the first place.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2017)

Hmmm.... my fave numbers are still free there


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 28, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Hmmm.... my fave numbers are still free there



Just join.
If you win, you win.
If not, at least you tried.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Just join.
> If you win, you win.
> If not, at least you tried.



Okey joined

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 28, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Okey joined



> fave numbers
> 13

I approve.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 28, 2017)

> fave numbers
> 3

I approve.

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > fave numbers
> > 13
> 
> I approve.



Did you know that train stations and airports in many parts of the world have no 13 line/gate number ?
NL train stations are a prime example  
they go from 12 to 14


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 28, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Did you know that train stations and airports in many parts of the world have no 13 line/gate number ?
> NL train stations are a prime example



You forgot hotels not having a 13th floor.


----------



## Didi (Oct 28, 2017)

Fave number is 11 and it was open, I joined 


and 100 cuz I am ONE HUNNID YO


----------



## Stelios (Oct 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You forgot hotels not having a 13th floor.



Oh my 
I actually did


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 28, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Oh my
> I actually did



Who's the old one now, huh.

HUH!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Who's the old one now, huh.
> 
> HUH!



I m only 33


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 28, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I m only 33



You fossil.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You fossil.



STOP QUOTING ME I WILL CUT YOU 

If I m a fossil you are a trace of fossil


----------



## Stelios (Oct 28, 2017)

That meta


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 28, 2017)

Stelios said:


> STOP QUOTING ME I WILL CUT YOU
> 
> If I m a fossil you are a trace of fossil



As long as you are a fossil, I'm okay with that.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> As long as you are a fossil, I'm okay with that.



I m also okay with you being a nothing


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 28, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I m also okay with you being a nothing



I've always been nothing, so we good then, fossil.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I've always been nothing, so we good then, fossil.



High five, nothing


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I've always been nothing, so we good then, fossil.


Man is nothing, man is... stale.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 28, 2017)

wew what a video


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 28, 2017)

BOOP


----------



## Didi (Oct 28, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> BOOP




BOOP


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 28, 2017)

What are you guys talking about? Signing up for what?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 28, 2017)

Didi said:


> BOOP


BOOP


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 28, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> What are you guys talking about? Signing up for what?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 28, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I could try doing the same using my obd cache... But most of them hate Naruto .
> 
> It is up to WAD and the chatterbox to make aries' dreams come true



i section banned myself from everywhere except the mafia section


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 28, 2017)

ive truly, truly, TRULY come to despise this forum and mafia is the only thing that keeps me remotely engaged


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>


Ooh! Done and done.

Is it weird that I'm mostly hoping for the tricks


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 28, 2017)

Didi said:


> whatever I can't do this shit right now I gotta watch RNG take a dump on SKT


It's gonna happen isn't it


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 28, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Ooh! Done and done.
> 
> Is it weird that I'm mostly hoping for the tricks


Hard M


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 28, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> It's gonna happen isn't it



im not convinced until i literally see skt's nexus explode for the 3rd time


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 28, 2017)

I feel like the MSF v SKT fight was like Rock Lee vs Gaara, scratching that armor for the first time. And now RNG/Sasuke can actually hurt them. 

I'm such a weeb


----------



## Didi (Oct 28, 2017)

I won't believe SKT hasn't won until a different team is hoisting the summoner's cup



SinRaven said:


> I feel like the MSF v SKT fight was like Rock Lee vs Gaara, scratching that armor for the first time. And now RNG/Sasuke can actually hurt them.
> 
> I'm such a weeb




weebs get out reeeee


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Jeroen (Oct 28, 2017)

Stelios said:


> High five, nothing







White Wolf said:


> Man is nothing, man is... stale.



@Legend agrees with you.



W said:


> ive truly, truly, TRULY come to despise this forum and mafia is the only thing that keeps me remotely engaged

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 28, 2017)

I don't know why I even came up with analogy tbh. I thought I started to become less of a week but oh I was wrong


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 28, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I don't know why I even came up with analogy tbh. I thought I started to become less of a week but oh I was wrong



Waar het hart vol van is loopt de mond van over.


----------



## Viole (Oct 28, 2017)

@w

Dont worry you also have me to bug you at certain place

Also its time


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Waar het hart vol van is loopt de mond van over.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Ooh! Done and done.
> 
> Is it weird that I'm mostly hoping for the tricks



But there are sparkles as treat, a sparkling name would be neat


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 28, 2017)

@SinRaven

Would like to play more another day. Tho I'll probably avoid Mundo because he doesn't really fit with high pings.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 28, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> But there are sparkles as treat, a sparkling name would be neat



Such a Twilight fan you are.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Such a Twilight fan you are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 28, 2017)

you can be my fan any day of the week brochan

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 28, 2017)

RIP


----------



## Didi (Oct 28, 2017)

never bet against skt


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 28, 2017)

Didi said:


> never bet against skt



SAMSUNG SKT FINALS REMATCH PLSSS

GET UR REVENGE SAMSUNG

TAKE FAKERS CROWN, CROWN

LIVE UP TO UR NAME AMBITION  

NEVER FORGET

B L A Z E


----------



## Nello (Oct 28, 2017)

Didi said:


> And I rated you ningen because I don't like when people post pictures here out of their own goodwill and people use that as an opportunity to immediately talk trash
> 
> What if he was very sensitive about seeming young?
> 
> ...


Didi is a good bro  I wasn't offended though so we gucci 


W said:


> ive truly, truly, TRULY come to despise this forum and mafia is the only thing that keeps me remotely engaged


Your hatred makes you stronger


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 28, 2017)

it does actually 

i was at my worst in mafia (2013-2015ish) or so when i was at peace/content with my life and actively attempting to be empathetic towards others


----------



## Nello (Oct 28, 2017)

I have already peaked. In fact I hit my peak as soon as I started playing. You nerds couldn't possibly hope to defeat me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 28, 2017)

Nello said:


> I have already peaked. In fact I hit my peak as soon as I started playing. You nerds couldn't possibly hope to defeat me



in b4 CR time travel members mafia game where we have to go back and defeat prime nello or smth


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2017)

Nello said:


> I have already peaked. In fact I hit my peak as soon as I started playing. You nerds couldn't possibly hope to defeat me



I remember being with you in a mafia team, I'm still surprised you didn't get lynched


----------



## Stelios (Oct 28, 2017)

Nello said:


> I have already peaked. In fact I hit my peak as soon as I started playing. You nerds couldn't possibly hope to defeat me



All we have to do is post some cute mitten to knock you out


----------



## Nello (Oct 28, 2017)

W said:


> in b4 CR time travel members mafia game where we have to go back and defeat prime nello or smth


That would be a worthy tribute 


Underworld Broker said:


> I remember being with you in a mafia team, I'm still surprised you didn't get lynched


What game was that 


Stelios said:


> All we have to do is post some cute mitten to knock you out


You would never knock me out, would you Stelios senpai?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2017)

Nello said:


> What game was that



Was last year in Mystic's vanilla game  

Think it was also where Melodie got lynched D1 on Sin's birthday


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 28, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Was last year in Mystic's vanilla game
> 
> Think it was also where Melodie got lynched D1 on Sin's birthday


The best gift a man can get


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> The best gift a man can get



Shouldn't your birthday be around this time, 'cause that game was like 2 weeks after I joined NF and the RWBY game was over (i think)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 28, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Was last year in Mystic's vanilla game
> 
> Think it was also where Melodie got lynched D1 on Sin's birthday



wait was i not playing this game 

the last mystic vanilla game i played i was godfather with melodie, trin, nighty, satsuki as my harem and they all died/got bussed by me so i ended up soloing


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2017)

W said:


> wait was i not playing this game
> 
> the last mystic vanilla game i played i was godfather with melodie, trin, nighty, satsuki as my harem and they all died/got bussed by me so i ended up soloing



I was mafia in Mystic's game, so you weren't part of it


----------



## Nello (Oct 28, 2017)

Puny imbeciles. You think soloing a game makes you a good mafia player? You younglings are all playing checkers while i'm over here playing 7D Bop It

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 28, 2017)

@Legend : Can you remember ever being mafia together? I can't think of any games where we were.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 28, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Shouldn't your birthday be around this time, 'cause that game was like 2 weeks after I joined NF and the RWBY game was over (i think)


Yup. One week before the holy trinity, @RemChu, @Savage and I have our birthdays.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 28, 2017)

I can only remember being mafia with WAD in Super Bloody Sweet Sixteen but I subbed into that game after he was lynched.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 28, 2017)

Nello said:


> You would never knock me out, would you Stelios senpai?


----------



## Legend (Oct 28, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> @Legend : Can you remember ever being mafia together? I can't think of any games where we were.


If we were its been years


----------



## Franky (Oct 28, 2017)

W said:


> Also let's see...
> 
> *Ongoing Games*:
> 
> ...



A wee late but yes


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2017)

I'll just slot my game in to fit with Shizune and Nello. I doubt TMSMS will take more than a week, so I can start it a few days into Shizune's and then alternate with Nello if his is going to start soon.

Also, I think I have decided on my schedule for games i'm going to make through the end of 2017 through 2018:

TMSMS
Console Wars with Aries
NBA Mafia 2 
Jellytown 2 (OBD Section)
Lovecraft 2 (Fall 2018)
Fire Emblem Mafia (???) This will probably be 2019. I want to do this though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 28, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I'll just slot my game in to fit with Shizune and Nello. I doubt TMSMS will take more than a week, so I can start it a few days into Shizune's and then alternate with Nello if his is going to start soon.
> 
> Also, I think I have decided on my schedule for games i'm going to make through the end of 2017 through 2018:
> 
> ...




TRIGGERED AS FUCK


----------



## RuffRuff (Oct 28, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Welcome. Hope you enjoy your stay, not to pressure on you but you'll have to join a team soon. There is hope, balance, order, rage, spite, and troll. Choose wisely.
> 
> More on topic, from your outside perspective, how do you read some of the posters so far in the game?


what is this team thingy


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 28, 2017)

I'm not 100% certain but I don't think we're allowed to discuss anything from a current game.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 28, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why


so thats who you are

i saw ur name a few times in my alerts but i never saw your posts before


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 28, 2017)

now i finally have an avatar to match with a username


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 28, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why


because i played his first NBA game in 2011 or 2012

i got killed by the independent commissioner 

and then i was revived

and then killed by the independent commissioner 

and then i was revived

and then killed by the independent commissioner 

pretty sure records were set in that game

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Aries (Oct 28, 2017)

I want to make a Saw game sequel. The idea would be its 2 games in one but they interact with one another. Bracket A would be a generic game. Detectives are in hot pursuit of the infamous Jigsaw Killer and his accomplises. They are searching for the missing people that have been kidnapped by Jigsaw and his cult. Detectives of bracket A must find mafia before its too late. Bracket B will be a Role Madness game. X amount of people have been kidnapped and now must play a deranged mafia game... They must find a way to survive long enough for the detectives to find Jigsaw... Along the way they must face their inner demons...and each other as Jigsaw has some agents undercover to force them to play his twisted game. 

Game mechanics:
 The Detective Bracket is a generic game, its write up driven. The detectives will rely on the "videotapes/surviellance video"/write ups of Bracket B to guide them to find Jigsaw and his cult. Detectives goal is to find Jigsaw and his cult before any more lives are lost in Survivor  Brackey

Survivor Bracket: is a role madness game. It will not have any interactions with the other bracket until the very end. Their goal is to survive/get rid of all of Jigsaws undercover agents. Will you work together? Or will you betray your fellow man/woman to survive? 


Plot twist ending: like all saw movies why not. It will be revealed that Survivor Bracket was all pre-recorded. The game already took place. I have 4 endings for this type of game if Detectives win but survivors lose, if detectives lose but survivors win. If both detectives and survivors win/lose  Depending on how both games went will determine the ending to this game.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2017)

Ava said:


> so thats who you are
> 
> i saw ur name a few times in my alerts but i never saw your posts before



hehe

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 28, 2017)

MFW I go outside and  I see shops in Christmas mode

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2017)

W said:


> because i played his first NBA game in 2011 or 2012
> 
> i got killed by the independent commissioner
> 
> ...



This game sounds like memes

i wanna see it, gib link


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2017)

W said:


> because i played his first NBA game in 2011 or 2012
> 
> i got killed by the independent commissioner
> 
> ...



That game was great .

I believe that is the one that got Shark Skin into mafia. The start of a years long truth meta.


----------



## RuffRuff (Oct 28, 2017)

Ava said:


> I'm not 100% certain but I don't think we're allowed to discuss anything from a current game.


I know that, I just assumed this team thingy was something outside the game, if not my bad @Shizune

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2017)

It is.

Don't worry @RuffRuff , you are clearly Team Hope and I accept you with open arms.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 28, 2017)

He'd be best on Legend's team

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2017)

I'm part of team Troll/Chaos, just saiyan


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 28, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm part of team Troll/Chaos, just saiyan


you can be a part of me

Reactions: Optimistic 2 | Lewd 2


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> He'd be best on Legend's team



He has to flounder a bit to be relegated to the jobber team; give the new guy some respect .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 28, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm part of team Troll/Chaos, just saiyan


so are me and @White Wolf


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 28, 2017)

Platinum said:


> He has to flounder a bit to be relegated to the jobber team; give the new guy some respect .


He's not new to me so I know a jobber when I see one

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 28, 2017)

Team Order is the Truth


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2017)

Platinum said:


> It is.
> 
> Don't worry @RuffRuff , you are clearly Team Hope and I accept you with open arms.



Why you see him as fitting for team hope  



Ava said:


> so are me and @White Wolf



Good to see a new face in our team, we're the best


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 28, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I'll just slot my game in to fit with Shizune and Nello. I doubt TMSMS will take more than a week, so I can start it a few days into Shizune's and then alternate with Nello if his is going to start soon.
> 
> Also, I think I have decided on my schedule for games i'm going to make through the end of 2017 through 2018:
> 
> ...


I really want to make a fire emblem game too but maybe playing one will be enough. Hmm


----------



## RuffRuff (Oct 28, 2017)

Platinum said:


> It is.
> 
> Don't worry @RuffRuff , you are clearly Team Hope and I accept you with open arms.


Do we hug now?


White Wolf said:


> He'd be best on Legend's team


I'd like to be a part of team cookies if there is one 


White Wolf said:


> He's not new to me so I know a jobber when I see one


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 28, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why you see him as fitting for team hope
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see a new face in our team, we're the best


whats your biggest mafia trolling moment?


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 28, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Good to see a new face in our team, we're the best


yes we are  



RuffRuff said:


>

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## RuffRuff (Oct 28, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why you see him as fitting for team hope
> 
> Good to see a new face in our team, we're the best


Why not? 


White Wolf said:


> yes we are


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why you see him as fitting for team hope



I like the cut of his jib. 



nfcnorth said:


> I really want to make a fire emblem game too but maybe playing one will be enough. Hmm



We can collab and make a FE game together if you want?



RuffRuff said:


> Do we hug now?



Welcome to the team


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 28, 2017)

Platinum... you disappoint me  and here Aries opens his kokoro to you and you spit on it like this...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## RuffRuff (Oct 28, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I like the cut of his jib.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@White Wolf I've had that un in a few places now... don't be sneaky with me


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Platinum... you disappoint me  and here Aries opens his kokoro to you and you spit on it like this...



???

I can be more than a one troll man. I can collab with as many people as I want .


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 28, 2017)

RuffRuff said:


> @White Wolf I've had that un in a few places now... don't be sneaky with me


 Think back to 2010, maybe 11 or 12 or 13. 



Platinum said:


> ???
> 
> I can be more than a one troll man. I can collab with as many people as I want .


So you're a cheap hoho?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 28, 2017)

oh wow what forum do you two know each other from


----------



## Nello (Oct 28, 2017)

Stelios said:


> MFW I go outside and  I see shops in Christmas mode


These animals couldn't even wait til halloween was over

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2017)

Ava said:


> whats your biggest mafia trolling moment?



Was probably that one game where I was paired with a SK and pretended to be a survivor with him and sided with a team to lynch my partner (told them i gave up on my win con and he was "threatening" me but don't remember why) but we just wanted to end the DP and move on to the night, we lynched my partner and murdered then the others 'cause he had multiple lives and survived the lynch. Was fun giving them hope and then crush them, heh

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> So you're a cheap hoho?



Hope wants to spread to all people. My yearning is to touch you all in one way... or another

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 28, 2017)

Ava said:


> oh wow what forum do you two know each other from


Not gonna say  


good night


----------



## Nello (Oct 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Think back to 2010, maybe 11 or 12 or 13.
> 
> 
> So you're a cheap hoho?


----------



## Stelios (Oct 28, 2017)

Nello said:


> These animals couldn't even wait til halloween was over



if you have xmas shop view from now wtf are you gonna do on Xmas anyway?


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 28, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Hope wants to spread to all people. My yearning is to touch you all in one way... or another


you can touch me under my blanket as I sleep

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 28, 2017)

Stelios said:


> if you have xmas shop view from now wtf are you gonna do on Xmas anyway?




I mean, Christmas eve is just a few months away from easter and you don't want to be late on that


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Not gonna say
> 
> 
> good night


get back here


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 28, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Was probably that one game where I was paired with a SK and pretended to be a survivor with him and sided with a team to lynch my partner (told them i gave up on my win con and he was "threatening" me but don't remember why) but we just wanted to end the DP and move on to the night, we lynched my partner and murdered then the others 'cause he had multiple lives and survived the lynch. Was fun giving them hope and then crush them, heh


i see you're sadistic and cruel af

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 28, 2017)

Ava said:


> get back here


I'll have you know it's 11PM and I'm a respectable gentleman that needs his beauty sleep to look this fucking good.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## RuffRuff (Oct 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Think back to 2010, maybe 11 or 12 or 13.
> 
> 
> So you're a cheap hoho?


Ah I see


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'll have you know it's 11PM and I'm a respectable gentleman that needs his beauty sleep to look this fucking good.


u sleep at like 3 am every night dont lie


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 28, 2017)

Ava said:


> u sleep at like 3 am every night dont lie


Nah I'm usually in a drug induced coma by 10pm but stayed up later cos of the mafia I'm hosting

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> you can touch me under my blanket as I sleep


Alright _that's it_ i'm calling the cops/admins 

This is NOT family friendly language

Smh i'm just trying to keep this chinese cartoon forum pg13


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Not gonna say
> 
> 
> good night



>Doesn't want to say 
> Names are White Wolf and RuffRuff



Furry stuff ?


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 28, 2017)

Platinum said:


> >Doesn't want to say
> > Names are White Wolf and RuffRuff
> 
> 
> ...


My name was not always White Wolf... I was a pup once too.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 28, 2017)

This line of questioning is very offensive to my people.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Nah I'm usually in a drug induced coma by 10pm but stayed up later cos of the mafia I'm hosting


i dont see a white wolf game being hosted anyw.....right the HR

fuck the HR and everyone who can see it


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2017)

Ava said:


> i see you're sadistic and cruel af



My partner forced me to be convincing and I tried my best

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RuffRuff (Oct 28, 2017)

Ava said:


> oh wow what forum do you two know each other from

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 28, 2017)

Ava said:


> i dont see a white wolf game being hosted anyw.....right the HR
> 
> fuck the HR and everyone who can see it


...yea it's a HR game

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> ...yea it's a HR game


get me promoted so i can play


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 28, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I like the cut of his jib.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am open to the idea of a collab. The only downside would not getting to play a fire emblem mafia game but perhaps that is a sacrifice I am willing to make.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 28, 2017)

Ava said:


> get me promoted so i can play

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> My name was not always White Wolf... I was a pup once too.



Ah, baby fur stuff. Gotcha.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 28, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Ah, baby fur stuff. Gotcha.


 


[leaks how to anal rape cthulhu in your game]  

(is there a cthulhu in your game? )

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## RuffRuff (Oct 28, 2017)

Nello said:


> Alright _that's it_ i'm calling the cops/admins
> 
> This is NOT family friendly language
> 
> Smh i'm just trying to keep this chinese cartoon forum pg13


I liked where this were going... can't you just turn a blind eye on this?


----------



## RuffRuff (Oct 28, 2017)

Platinum said:


> >Doesn't want to say
> > Names are White Wolf and RuffRuff
> 
> 
> ...


Shit, busted


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> I am open to the idea of a collab. The only downside would not getting to play a fire emblem mafia game but perhaps that is a sacrifice I am willing to make.



If you want to play in it, you don't have to collab, but i'm down for the collab. 

Just think of the memes we can make with a support system mechanic


----------



## Nello (Oct 28, 2017)

RuffRuff said:


> I liked where this were going... can't you just turn a blind eye on this?


Alright but if someone gets sodomized in the wrong hole and doesn't like it, don't come crying to me


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 28, 2017)

oh wow the convo in here has...escalated


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> you can touch me under my blanket as I sleep


i see why your mom set you on the date with that guy

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2017)

Nello said:


> Alright _that's it_ i'm calling the cops/admins
> 
> This is NOT family friendly language
> 
> Smh i'm just trying to keep this chinese cartoon forum pg13



This section is nothing for kids tbh


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 28, 2017)

Platinum said:


> If you want to play in it, you don't have to collab, but i'm down for the collab.
> 
> Just think of the memes we can make with a support system mechanic


Fuck it lets collab. I really want to bring the arena into it somehow. The joys of sending in a unit to the arena and you being like yeah my guy has got this only for your guy to miss and die.


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 28, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Fuck it lets collab. I really want to bring the arena into it somehow. The joys of sending in a unit to the arena and you being like yeah my guy has got this only for your guy to miss and die.


Especially after spending like 10 turns prior using the same character in the arena. Not frustrating at all.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Fuck it lets collab. I really want to bring the arena into it somehow. The joys of sending in a unit to the arena and you being like yeah my guy has got this only for your guy to miss and die.



Something like blind votes through PM for a player, or RNG to select a player to go into the arena for the day, where they do some game of chance. If they win, they get money to upgrade or buy something. If they lose, they are roleblocked/rolecrushed for a cycle or the like.


----------



## Legend (Oct 28, 2017)

RuffRuff said:


> I'd like to be a part of team cookies if there is one


I am a trained chef soooo


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 28, 2017)

>sees theres like 3-4 pages since an hour ago

the hell?

>checks
>hella shitposts


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2017)

Legend said:


> I am a trained chef soooo



He's made his choice. Go back to 'your order's ready' McD's Legend, and leave us hope denizens in peace.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2017)

W said:


> >sees theres like 3-4 pages since an hour ago
> 
> the hell?
> 
> ...



Im still waiting for a link to that game where killing and reviving you turned to memes


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 28, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Im still waiting for a link to that game where killing and reviving you turned to memes



Same.
I was expecting either WAD or Plat to deliver, but they seem to be disappointing.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 28, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Im still waiting for a link to that game where killing and reviving you turned to memes



oh thought maybe plat linked it

this is it i think

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Legend (Oct 28, 2017)

Platinum said:


> He's made his choice. Go back to 'your order's ready' McD's Legend, and leave us hope denizens in peace.


Go to Hell Plat. Im going to end you and hope.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## RuffRuff (Oct 28, 2017)

Nello said:


> Alright but if someone gets sodomized in the wrong hole and doesn't like it, don't come crying to me


Dw, there is no wrong hole 


Underworld Broker said:


> This section is nothing for kids tbh


...
I'll have to leave then 



Legend said:


> I am a trained chef soooo





Platinum said:


> He's made his choice. Go back to 'your order's ready' McD's Legend, and leave us hope denizens in peace.


McD... I've made the correct choice in Hope

Reactions: Agree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 28, 2017)

i told yall im section banned from everywhere except the mafia section so i cant see these threads without logging out

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 28, 2017)

W said:


> oh thought maybe plat linked it
> 
> this is it i think



> sign up thread

I think you got the right game, just not the right thread.



W said:


> i told yall im section banned from everywhere except the mafia section so i cant see these threads without logging out



Pffffffffffft excuses.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 28, 2017)

W said:


> oh thought maybe plat linked it
> 
> this is it i think


holy shit i was in this game


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 28, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Something like blind votes through PM for a player, or RNG to select a player to go into the arena for the day, where they do some game of chance. If they win, they get money to upgrade or buy something, if they lose, they are roleblocked/rolecrushed for a cycle or the like.


Yeah probably the best way to do it. I guess we will also need to decide if it is going to be a mixed game with all the fire emblem characters or just center it around a single entry to the series.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 28, 2017)

Ava said:


> i see why your mom set you on the date with that guy


Sonofa........

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 28, 2017)

oh that's just the sign up thread


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Sonofa........


huh


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 28, 2017)

oh u were saying son of a bitch

thought u were speaking serbian for a second

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 28, 2017)

> looks at playerlist
> WhatADrag
> BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ

Good times.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 28, 2017)

Ava said:


> huh





Good night, stop notifying me

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2017)

RuffRuff said:


> McD... I've made the correct choice in Hope


----------



## God (Oct 28, 2017)

Joining Team Hope

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RuffRuff (Oct 28, 2017)

W said:


> i told yall im section banned from everywhere except the mafia section so i cant see these threads without logging out


Bullied?


Ava said:


> oh u were saying son of a bitch
> 
> thought u were speaking serbian for a second


Oh now I know who WW is 


Underworld Broker said:


>


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 28, 2017)

RuffRuff said:


> Bullied?
> 
> Oh now I know who WW is


who is he? and what forum do you know him from


----------



## Aries (Oct 28, 2017)

What joining team hope feels like


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2017)

RuffRuff said:


>



Not siding with me is usually not a good choice

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2017)

I just googled nba mafia playoffs to try and find my thread and get nothing but Tim Donaghy news articles .


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 28, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I just googled nba mafia playoffs to try and find my thread and get nothing but Tim Donaghy news articles .



> not checking the convo you had me about your games a while back



Don't worry though, I picked up on yours and WADs slacking and linked the game to UB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 28, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Not siding with me is usually not a good choice


if your name based on Doflamingo and all the Underworld Brokers in the new world?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2017)

Ava said:


> if your name based on Doflamingo and all the Underworld Brokers in the new world?



Based on Doffy


----------



## Legend (Oct 28, 2017)

Ruffruff you have made a enemy this day. Hope shall fall mark my words. Order will triumph.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Yeah probably the best way to do it. I guess we will also need to decide if it is going to be a mixed game with all the fire emblem characters or just center it around a single entry to the series.



Going the Heroes/Warriors route gives us potentially more creativity for roles, but i'm not opposed to a single game entry. It'd probably have to be either Sacred Stones or Awakening though... unless you want to wait for the Switch game, or until I find free time to play the Tellius games . Fates or the Hector/Lyn/Eliwood game can work too solo, but I feel they would be harder to do and or drive interest in. Then again SS is probably niche as fuck too.



Mr. Waffles said:


> > looks at playerlist
> > WhatADrag
> > BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ
> 
> Good times.



So many faces lost to us .



Cubey said:


> Joining Team Hope



Its the only choice when you look at things realistically.



Aries said:


> What joining team hope feels like



Aries mad as shit that he still can't manage to convert Poutanko to troll while i'm getting all the hot new talent


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 28, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Based on Doffy


Good taste, he's in my top 5 favourite OP characters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 28, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Based on Doffy


> reading manga

Weeb

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2017)

Found it. Don't know why waffles was bitching about me not posting it when I sent him the game link in a pm a month ago .


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2017)

Ava said:


> Good taste, he's in my top 5 favourite OP characters.



I like you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 28, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I like you


Will you still like me if I tell you I'm a huge Akainu fan as well? Love him and Doffy.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 28, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Found it. Don't know why waffles was bitching about me not posting it when I sent him the game link in a pm a month ago .



I know, right.
Fucking waffles, mang.



Mr. Waffles said:


> > not checking the convo you had me about your games a while back
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry though, I picked up on yours and WADs slacking and linked the game to UB.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 28, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Going the Heroes/Warriors route gives us potentially more creativity for roles, but i'm not opposed to a single game entry. It'd probably have to be either Sacred Stones or Awakening though... unless you want to wait for the Switch game, or until I find free time to play the Tellius games . Fates or the Hector/Lyn/Eliwood game can work too solo, but I feel they would be harder to do and or drive interest in. Then again SS is probably niche as fuck too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going the heroes route makes it harder to do follow up games though if we are into doing another one. Maybe a fe7/f8 combo game? Or start with the most popular games and then go back and do the other ones later if we want to do a sequal?


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 28, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Found it. Don't know why waffles was bitching about me not posting it when I sent him the game link in a pm a month ago .


Thanks. SInce I'm in the player list I have to read this. Even though I dont remember this at all


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 28, 2017)

Also down for just a fe7 or just an fe8 game


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2017)

Nello said:


> > reading manga
> 
> Weeb



I don't think I've read anything since a month or so 
Should at least catch up with Tower of God ..

> @Platinum rating that post with 'agree'





Ava said:


> Will you still like me if I tell you I'm a huge Akainu fan as well? Love him and Doffy.



Akainu is a good character too, what's your opinion on blackbeard?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Going the heroes route makes it harder to do follow up games though if we are into doing another one. Maybe a fe7/f8 combo game? Or start with the most popular games and then go back and do the other ones later if we want to do a sequal?



We can maybe go by 'universes' if we want to keep it managable. Like Archanea as the game (FE1, FE2, FE3, Awakening). That would probably be good for a game. Or the FE7/8 combo idea is good as well.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 28, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Akainu is a good character too, what's your opinion on blackbeard?



Love Blackbeard, the way he betrayed the Whitebeard Pirates and killed Thatch and got Ace sent into Impel Down.

The way he betrayed the World Government by only pretending to be a Shichibukai so he could sneak into Impel Down.

They way he crushed the Whitebeard Pirates in the Payback War.

The way he invaded Baltigo because Burguss was stuck there and made the Dragon and other Revos run away.

He's an amazing character who causes chaos and destruction wherever he goes, I love him.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 28, 2017)

Ava said:


> Thanks. SInce I'm in the player list I have to read this. Even though I dont remember this at all



You got modkilled for inactivity.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2017)

Ava said:


> Love Blackbeard, the way he betrayed the Whitebeard Pirates and killed Thatch and got Ace sent into Impel Down.
> 
> The way he betrayed the World Government by only pretending to be a Shichibukai so he could sneak into Impel Down.
> 
> ...



Yep, I like you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You got modkilled for inactivity.




Oh

explains why I dont remember that game


----------



## Nello (Oct 28, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I don't think I've read anything since a month or so
> Should at least catch up with Tower of God ..
> 
> > @Platinum rating that post with 'agree'
> ...


I only watch part 1 of Naruto cuz that's what gets you bitches 

Platinum knows what's up

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 28, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Yep, I like you




for a second i was worried u were gonna think i was crazy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You got modkilled for inactivity.



Probably why they don't remember it .


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 28, 2017)

Ava said:


> Oh
> 
> explains why I dont remember that game



If it makes you feel any better, WAD got modkilled too in that game.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2017)

Nello said:


> I only watch part 1 of Naruto cuz that's what gets you bitches
> 
> Platinum knows what's up



I liked the beginning of shippuden too actually, maybe it's because kakuzu and hidan are pretty cool akatsuki members, though most members were great 

Also ...  @Platinum

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2017)

Ava said:


> for a second i was worried u were gonna think i was crazy



Don't worry about such things fam, I see you have good taste

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Reznor (Oct 28, 2017)

I guess beginning of P2/Shippuden was fine, but it was part of a trend that wasn't positive for the series.
All of the villains started to shift from ninjas to themed supervillians.
Sasori, Deidara, Kakuzu and Hidan were good, but not when they become the norm.

And P1 was hyping us on the adults being part of a world that the kids would some day join, but they just skipped it instead - there was a new plot waiting for them and the adults not part of the main cast went from being way beyond the kids to basically fodder.

Either Kishimoto was lying to us about all of the intrigue in P1 ("Lost" style) or he decided that he wanted to go more traditional shounen.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RuffRuff (Oct 28, 2017)

Ava said:


> who is he? and what forum do you know him from


Ohhhh you have to bribe me 


Underworld Broker said:


> Not siding with me is usually not a good choice


Rindou...


Legend said:


> Ruffruff you have made a enemy this day. Hope shall fall mark my words. Order will triumph.


Am I getting added to a list? I like lists

Also people like Akainu and BB? Is this heaven?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 28, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I liked the beginning of shippuden too actually, maybe it's because kakuzu and hidan are pretty cool akatsuki members, though most members were great
> 
> Also ...  @Platinum


Akatsuki was OG. They deserved better.

Those leaf kids have no respect for anything 

Honestly when Sakura and Mr. Waffles' wife got the first Akatsuki kill I was kinda disappointed. I think Kishi tried to make Sakura great again but he just made Akatsuki worse

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 28, 2017)

Nello said:


> and Mr. Waffles' wife

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 28, 2017)

Reznor said:


> I guess beginning of P2/Shippuden was fine, but it was part of a trend that wasn't positive for the series.
> All of the villains started to shift from ninjas to themed supervillians.
> Sasori, Deidara, Kakuzu and Hidan were good, but not when they become the norm.
> 
> ...


Powercreep  I think what made P1 so great was that Naru & friends didn't always win, sometimes they had to be smart and even potentially sacrifice a teammate to flee. The tension was much higher imo


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 28, 2017)

MR waffles wife


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2017)

Nello said:


> Akatsuki was OG. They deserved better.
> 
> Those leaf kids have no respect for anything
> 
> Honestly when Sakura and Mr. Waffles' wife got the first Akatsuki kill I was kinda disappointed. I think Kishi tried to make Sakura great again but he just made Akatsuki worse



That's the kind of manga where I hate happy endings


----------



## Reznor (Oct 28, 2017)

Nello said:


> Akatsuki was OG. They deserved better.
> 
> Those leaf kids have no respect for anything
> 
> Honestly when Sakura and Mr. Waffles' wife got the first Akatsuki kill I was kinda disappointed. I think Kishi tried to make Sakura great again but he just made Akatsuki worse


 The problem was that it wasn't followed up on properly. Sasori didn't have enough on-screen times besides this, and Sakura didn't get much to do for a long time afterward.
Ultimately, because Kishi didn't seem to know what to do with Sakura alot of the times.

Like, Sakura taking out Uchiha Shin made a lot of people just believe that Naruto, Sasuke and Shin must all be Chuunin level now, rather than this indicating that Sakura is reasonably powerful now too.



Nello said:


> Powercreep  I think what made P1 so great was that Naru & friends didn't always win, sometimes they had to be smart and even potentially sacrifice a teammate to flee. The tension was much higher imo


 Yeah, that's true.
I think another big problem is that the MC was the moldbreaker. Basically, we all liked the way it subverted shounen, but Naruto's gimmick was that he subverted the subversion and other characters had to play their part in his thing.

Early on, them being in over their heads was because the ninja world was complex. In P2, it was because powerinflation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 28, 2017)

I remember naruto yelling to neji that  basically destiny doesnt mean anything and if he wants to be hokage he will with hard work

Then we see naruto was destined to be possessed by Asura

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Reznor (Oct 28, 2017)

Ava said:


> I remember naruto yelling to neji that  basically destiny doesnt mean anything and if he wants to be hokage he will with hard work
> 
> Then we see naruto was destined to be possessed by Asura


Neji just had incomplete data when analyzing him vs. Naruto. 
Neji's _premise _was ultimately proven _correct _by Naruto's victory - pedigree is what matters. 
Neji was the one fighting fate and Naruto was the one fighting to fulfill it.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Aries (Oct 28, 2017)

Playing Super Mario odsessy and then Breath of the Wild. My 2017 gaming till 2018

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 28, 2017)

Mr Waffles Wife is Ms. Pancake

@RuffRuff , yes you have made the list you will be day 1ed


----------



## Santí (Oct 28, 2017)

Any enemy of Legend is an ally of mine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 28, 2017)

Legend said:


> @RuffRuff , yes you have made the list you will be day 1ed



> implying you can get someone day 1'd

Funniest thing I've read all day.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 28, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Legend (Oct 28, 2017)

Santi said:


> Any enemy of Legend is an ally of mine.


Go to hell you subhuman serf


Mr. Waffles said:


> > implying you can get someone day 1'd
> 
> Funniest thing I've read all day.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 28, 2017)

You overestimate your power.


----------



## Legend (Oct 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You overestimate your power.


Ive never reached the limits of my potential o stale breakfast food


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 28, 2017)

Legend said:


> Ive never reached the limits of my potential o stale breakfast food



Can't reach a limit to something you never had.


----------



## Santí (Oct 28, 2017)

My spite power level is among the highest on the board, only Marco has truly bested me at full bloodlust.


----------



## Nello (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Legend (Oct 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Can't reach a limit to something you never had.


says the one who's prime was 20 years ago


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 28, 2017)

Legend said:


> says the one who's prime was 20 years ago



You're off by 10 years.
My prime was 30 years ago. 

Which is better than your never happening prime though.


----------



## Legend (Oct 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You're off by 10 years.
> My prime was 30 years ago.
> 
> Which is better than your never happening prime though.


I will incinerate you old man


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 28, 2017)

Legend said:


> I will incinerate you old man



Come on now, Leggy.
Threatening violence against a senior citizen ?
How low of you.


----------



## God (Oct 28, 2017)

Y'all two boutta scrap?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2017)

So many Rick costumes..... ugh my head.


----------



## Aries (Oct 28, 2017)

Troll, Hope and Rage teams in a nutshell


----------



## Aries (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

Good evening everyone. I'm here to discuss the fact that Nicki just said

_I don't work in no office, but they copyin' and that's facts though
I ain't tryna be violent, but if Nicki on it, it slaps, ho
Get you lined for that paper like a loose leaf when that strap blow_


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

Oh it's on YouTube.


I thought y'all said her ex-fiancee was writing her lyrics? HM?​


----------



## Legend (Oct 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Come on now, Leggy.
> Threatening violence against a senior citizen ?
> How low of you.


Survival of the Fittest


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

I'ma need @Law to get in here with that favorites role.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 29, 2017)

Shizune said:


> I'ma need @Law to get in here with that favorites role.


I have seen it. It's quite...something

You would love Fantasy Fest, Nitty. It's gay as fuck in the best of ways. Two of my friends work as go-go dancers at a gay bar.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I have seen it. It's quite...something





WolfPrinceKouga said:


> You would love Fantasy Fest, Nitty. It's gay as fuck in the best of ways. Two of my friends work as go-go dancers at a gay bar.



Okay but what do you think of the verse


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

idk why that quote spit into two


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 29, 2017)

Shizune said:


> idk why that quote spit into two


Nicki made it so.

As for the verse I like it.


----------



## Legend (Oct 29, 2017)

I still dont know why you didnt change your name to Nitty Minaj @Shizune it made all the sense in the world


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2017)

_Feet don't fail me now._

well that was an interesting saturday. was out from 3pm-10ish....

Going to go out tuesday Halloween as well. More adults in costumes than kids trick or treating where I was lol.


----------



## poutanko (Oct 29, 2017)

What happened with our names?


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 29, 2017)

Spoooooookkkyyyyyyy

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2017)

poutanko said:


> What happened with our names?


Halloween

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 29, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2017)

I hate drake emote.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 29, 2017)

Yellow
The color of sickness


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 29, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I hate drake emote.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2017)

The spooky names look terrible on the phone.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Viole (Oct 29, 2017)

Pure garbage tbh


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2017)

On Pc looks amazing, if you click the ratings to see who rated what, looks great on that too, especially on the dark skin.


----------



## Emberguard (Oct 29, 2017)

Hoh. So I'm viewing it wrong. Can't be bothered getting the desktop mode out though


----------



## Emberguard (Oct 29, 2017)

Pretend that extra H isn't there


----------



## Stelios (Oct 29, 2017)

Keke my kid brought me breakfast at bed

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Emberguard (Oct 29, 2017)

How sweet :3 is that plastic?


----------



## RuffRuff (Oct 29, 2017)

Legend said:


> Mr Waffles Wife is Ms. Pancake
> 
> @RuffRuff , yes you have made the list you will be day 1ed


Fyi I charge 50$ for every day I'm on a list.


Santi said:


> Any enemy of Legend is an ally of mine.





Mr. Waffles said:


> > implying you can get someone day 1'd
> 
> Funniest thing I've read all day.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 29, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> How sweet :3 is that plastic?



Haha yeah. He has a toy kitchen at his room so he prepared them and I “ate” them.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

_Watch your MAN!
THEN you should watch your MOUTH!
Bitches is PRESSED?
Administer MOUTH TO MOUTH!
You seen them STATS?
You know what I am ABOUT?!
_
I will never recover from this verse to be honest with you​


----------



## Stelios (Oct 29, 2017)

Shizune said:


> _Watch your MAN!
> THEN you should watch your MOUTH!
> Bitches is PRESSED?
> Administer MOUTH TO MOUTH!
> ...



Wow Pablo Neruda tier


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 29, 2017)

That's cute Stel. Kids are great.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Wow Pablo Neruda tier



Who??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> That's cute Stel. Kids are great.



The important thing is to never forget you were one as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 29, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I hate drake emote.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 29, 2017)

I hate kids. :3


----------



## Stelios (Oct 29, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I hate kids. :3



That's what everybody says...
until they get one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Emberguard (Oct 29, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I hate kids. :3


As a kid I felt more comfortable around adults. I never hated other kids. Just was socially awkward and got along better with the adults 

 Now I'm a adult. Last couple years I've found myself enjoying when parents bring their kids to the restaurant. They're so sweet. The parents always apologise for the mess but I don't mind. Kids are awesome. Makes me want to have one. Just need a husband first


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 29, 2017)

I do recall RemChu was applying to be a suitor.

I got one would love to ship Remberguardchu


----------



## Emberguard (Oct 29, 2017)

Nah. I barely even know Remchu. 

 If I was shopping online for a hubby I'd ask people I already know well enough to want to be with rather then someone I've barely interacted with


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 29, 2017)

But the portmanteau...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 29, 2017)

W said:


> But the portmanteau...


Have a friendly.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 29, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> Nah. I barely even know Remchu.
> 
> If I was shopping online for a hubby I'd ask people I already know well enough to want to be with rather then someone I've barely interacted with


Half the fun lies in the mystery.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 29, 2017)

Stelios said:


> That's what everybody says...
> until they get one.


No.

And I'll never get one.


----------



## Emberguard (Oct 29, 2017)

Perhaps. But online relationships can be rather dangerous once you move off the screen and meet up if they're not who they say they are. Not worth the risk no matter how much I trust I them. Yes there's risk with real life too, but less. 

 There are friends online I'm sure I could easily fall in love with if I wanted to be more then friends with them. But I don't. For one thing I know we'd be unequally yoked so it's not worth contemplating.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm ...  optimistic

Reactions: Optimistic 7


----------



## Stelios (Oct 29, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> No.
> 
> And I'll never get one.


 
Don’t get one.Have one. 
Your bloodline should continue. 
Don’t you find it sad that it will end with you?


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 29, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Don’t get one.Have one.
> Your bloodline should continue.
> Don’t you find it sad that it will end with you?


I have a brother and sister who have the same blood as me, they can continue the line. 
Besides, is there really any reason to continue the bloodline outside of stupid pride? I don't feel any need to continue that line. Hell, if I look at my father's part of the bloodline it's better to just end the line.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 29, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> As a kid I felt more comfortable around adults. I never hated other kids. Just was socially awkward and got along better with the adults
> 
> Now I'm a adult. Last couple years I've found myself enjoying when parents bring their kids to the restaurant. They're so sweet. The parents always apologise for the mess but I don't mind. Kids are awesome. Makes me want to have one. Just need a husband first


Kids are adorable 


White Wolf said:


> Half the fun lies in the mystery.




No one wants to be set up on a date by your mom


Stelios said:


> Don’t get one.Have one.
> Your bloodline should continue.
> Don’t you find it sad that it will end with you?


But you have to talk to people irl to make kids


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 29, 2017)

Nello you could try to make kids with me

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 29, 2017)

Nello said:


> No one wants to be set up on a date by your mom


I'll set you up on a date hmmm

@SinRaven meet nello
nello meet raven
you may now kiss your man bride

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 29, 2017)

I do


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 29, 2017)

I now pronounce you man, man, panda and tazmo.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm underage, your asses are going to jail


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 29, 2017)

Nello said:


> I'm underage, your asses are going to jail


I can wait a few more years for you hun


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 29, 2017)

Ok so what's up with the golden usernames?

And who is the retarded staff member who thinks those pranks are funny?


----------



## Viole (Oct 29, 2017)

Apparently muh Hween



tho all it does is make it bitch to read


----------



## Stelios (Oct 29, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I have a brother and sister who have the same blood as me, they can continue the line.
> Besides, is there really any reason to continue the bloodline outside of stupid pride? I don't feel any need to continue that line. Hell, if I look at my father's part of the bloodline it's better to just end the line.



Well with that thinking you wouldn't exist at all so you could reconsider


----------



## Nello (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm being pimped by WW


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 29, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ok so what's up with the golden usernames?
> 
> And who is the retarded staff member who thinks those pranks are funny?


Wow someone is cranky.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 29, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Well with that thinking you wouldn't exist at all so you could reconsider


But I do exist because my parents thought different and anyone should be allowed to think how they want. Some want kids, others don't. Get over it.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 29, 2017)

Like, perhaps I will reconsider in the future but perhaps I won't.  

You can't convince me to change my mind now though and although the possibility exist's that I'll change it in the future, I don't think it's very likely.

I'll be a great uncle to many kids, but I won't be a father.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 29, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> But I do exist because my parents thought different and anyone should be allowed to think how they want. Some want kids, others don't. Get over it.




I said you could  not that you should
do what ever you want i m just chatting with you



SinRaven said:


> Like, perhaps I will reconsider in the future but perhaps I won't.
> 
> You can't convince me to change my mind now though and although the possibility exist's that I'll change it in the future, I don't think it's very likely.
> 
> I'll be a great uncle to many kids, but I won't be a father.




I don't want to convince you to grace this world with your kid.
You alone are enough already


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 29, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I said you could  not that you should
> do what ever you want i m just chatting with you
> 
> 
> ...


Alright alright.

Yeah, true, I already made this world complete with my existence.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Apparently muh Hween
> 
> 
> 
> tho all it does is make it bitch to read



Looks normal on my phone, yours is hella blurry


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2017)

Have to get the new assassin's creed game, finally had some time to finish horizon zero dawn


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 29, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Like, perhaps I will reconsider in the future but perhaps I won't.
> 
> You can't convince me to change my mind now though and although the possibility exist's that I'll change it in the future, I don't think it's very likely.
> 
> I'll be a great uncle to many kids, but I won't be a father.



It could happen accidentally and then you'd end up loving it.

Or you could marry to someone and decide you want to make a family with them.

Life is unpredictable.


----------



## Viole (Oct 29, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Looks normal on my phone, yours is hella blurry


Thats PC


Underworld Broker said:


> Have to get the new assassin's creed game, finally had some time to finish horizon zero dawn


Or to finish that color ya know


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Or to finish that color ya know



Deadline is in a week or so, no reason to hurry


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 29, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Deadline is in a week or so, no reason to hurry


> week
> brochan

you're already 3 weeks late aren't you

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 29, 2017)

RuffRuff said:


> What about @Legend


He is the communities whipping boy. No need to worry about him.


----------



## Shiny (Oct 29, 2017)

Afternoon


----------



## Legend (Oct 29, 2017)

You act like im cubey or something


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 29, 2017)

Legend said:


> You act like im cubey or something


Cubey gets noticed enough to get d1 lynched. He is hated enough to just get ousted. You're kept around to mock.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 29, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Cubey gets noticed enough to get d1 lynched. He is hated enough to just get ousted. You're kept around to mock.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## RuffRuff (Oct 29, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> He is the communities whipping boy. No need to worry about him.





WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Cubey gets noticed enough to get d1 lynched. He is hated enough to just get ousted. You're kept around to mock.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2017)

RuffRuff said:


> How good is horizon btw



It's a good game imo. 

- story is interesting (but short if you wouldn't have to level up to be able beating certain robots, fighting a 'deathbringer' could be somewhat frustrating)
- there are a lot of different side-quests, some are a bit bizarre 
- robots look cool and it's fun fighting them 
- lots of things to collect are there too (though some are not really worth collecting, reward is a bit of a let-down)
- the cauldrons are a nice idea, if you finish one of them you can override a few robots and use them to fight other robots 
- also never forget to save. (had to fight a  stormbird again  )

Would rate 8,5/10


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Afternoon



Hello

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>



WPK lives in his own world. Don't burst his bubble he will suffocate if reality hits him.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 29, 2017)

The days of Cubey lynchings are over with, couldn't even get him massacred in plat's game with so many OBDers, tragic.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Legend (Oct 29, 2017)

So its public knowledge that WPK is a asshole


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 29, 2017)

all we wanted was his blood splattered over the canvas of our hearts

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 29, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> The days of Cubey lynchings are over with, couldn't even get him massacred in plat's game with so many OBDers, tragic.



Plat is a fucking troll that gave him a roll that gave me an ability to get out of a lynch with two different mechanics. He anticipated the OBD memes.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Oct 29, 2017)

W said:


> Plat is a fucking troll that gave him a roll that gave me an ability to get out of a lynch with two different mechanics. He anticipated the OBD memes.


'It's all RNG'


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 29, 2017)

Stelios said:


> WPK lives in his own world. Don't burst his bubble he will suffocate if reality hits him.


Whipping boy #2.



Legend said:


> So its public knowledge that WPK is a asshole


I'm an asshole to few, neutral to most, nice to those I like. Mentor to some, host to many


----------



## Legend (Oct 29, 2017)

Nah you are all around a horrible person. Like a new age Xerces.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 29, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I'm an asshole to few, neutral to most, nice to those I like. Mentor to some, host to many


What are you to me

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 29, 2017)

Legend said:


> Nah you are all around a horrible person. *Like a new age Xerces*.



You're really comparing him to Xerces ?
Like seriously ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You're really comparing him to Xerces ?
> Like seriously ?


I said it didnt I.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 29, 2017)

Legend said:


> I said it didnt I.



Not enough .
Never enough ...


----------



## Legend (Oct 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Not enough .
> Never enough ...


a lion doesn't concern itself with the opinion of sheep


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 29, 2017)

Legend said:


> a lion doesn't concern itself with the opinion of sheep



True, I shouldn't concern myself with your opinion.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 29, 2017)

Legend said:


> Nah you are all around a horrible person. Like a new age Xerces.


The weak will always rebel against the strong.



White Wolf said:


> What are you to me


Do you mean to ask "what am I to you?"? You're almost in the neutral zone, probably wouldn't notice you as much if not for the whole "whose the better wolf?" thing.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 29, 2017)

Horrible person

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 29, 2017)

You're almost Waffles tier. He has actually shown some improvement in his play this year so he moved up from "barely exists" to "a slightly valuable ally who points out some stuff I like to call out for me".


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 29, 2017)

WPK approaching D1 lynch tier

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 29, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> You're almost Waffles tier. He has actually shown some improvement in his play this year so he moved up from "barely exists" to "a slightly valuable ally who points out some stuff I like to call out for me".





I'm okay with this.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2017)

Kinda interested in his opinion on me


----------



## Nello (Oct 29, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Kinda interested in his opinion on me


I think you're sugoi and that's the only thing that matters

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> True, I shouldn't concern myself with your opinion.


You are on the bottom of the food chain



WolfPrinceKouga said:


> The weak will always rebel against the strong.


ha continue being the fool and you will not see your demise coming when its right in front of you


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 29, 2017)

And who am I to you, WPK?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2017)

Nello said:


> I think you're sugoi and that's the only thing that matters


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 29, 2017)

Legend said:


> You are on the bottom of the food chain



I'm above you though.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 29, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Kinda interested in his opinion on me


I think you're easily amused given how often you rate posts funny.



SinRaven said:


> And who am I to you, WPK?


My side bitch.

My one and only love


----------



## Legend (Oct 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm above you though.


Your old age has made you delusional. You may be having onset dementia


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I think you're easily amused given how often you rate posts funny.



That's an interesting observation tbh 

You seem to pay attention to a lot of funny ratings


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 29, 2017)

Legend said:


> Your old age has made you delusional. You may be having onset dementia



You must be running out of things to say if you have to resort to the default cliche.


----------



## Legend (Oct 29, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You must be running out of things to say if you have to resort to the default cliche.


its default because its true


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 29, 2017)

Legend said:


> its default because its true



Is that what you tell yourself to make you feel better ?


----------



## Stelios (Oct 29, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Whipping boy #2.



Ata boy
Little pup wants a bone?


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

I don't hate kids per se, but I hate the way most kids are raised.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Don’t get one.Have one.
> Your bloodline should continue.
> Don’t you find it sad that it will end with you?



I disagree _so much_. If you want children then _please _adopt. This is such a petty, silly reason not to adopt.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 29, 2017)

Shizune said:


> I disagree _so much_. If you want children then _please _adopt. This is such a petty, silly reason not to adopt.



it was a word play


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> Perhaps. But online relationships can be rather dangerous once you move off the screen and meet up if they're not who they say they are. Not worth the risk no matter how much I trust I them. Yes there's risk with real life too, but less.
> 
> There are friends online I'm sure I could easily fall in love with if I wanted to be more then friends with them. But I don't. For one thing I know we'd be unequally yoked so it's not worth contemplating.


_Unequally yoked_, wew you are really devout.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

Looool

This is ME

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2017)

>_>


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

What happened to this band? They released this one good single and then went straight downhill.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

Omg I'm screaming loool. They REALLY wanted that hit single wkjwkjwkwjww. Atlantic Records is such trash.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm sorry but I'm just dead @ this. How do you spend your debut era in the top 20 and then devolve into a movie/video game soundtrack act?



The DECLINE wkjwkwjwk


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 29, 2017)

Shizune said:


> I'm sorry but I'm just dead @ this. How do you spend your debut era in the top 20 and then devolve into a movie/video game soundtrack act?
> 
> 
> 
> The DECLINE wkjwkwjwk


What? I hear Imagine Dragons on the radio all the time these days. They're more popular than ever, lol.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> What? I hear Imagine Dragons on the radio all the time these days. They're more popular than ever, lol.



Well that chart run I posted is for the US, so maybe they're more successful overseas.

_Anyways_, I've been doing my reading and apparently within feminism there's a divide between "liberal feminists" and "radical feminists," where liberal feminists want to expand gender identity to include dozens of different labels where radical feminists want to abolish gender labels entirely.

I've always been of the latter mindset, and I didn't realize until now that it causes conflict with transgender people because I'm basically invalidating their entire struggle (gender doesn't exist = no transgender). Apparently that's why radical feminism has fallen out of popularity compared to liberal feminism.

_However_, I just don't understand the importance of gender identity. The concept of gender is archaic to me; what use do we have for gender in a society where we have unisex bathrooms, male Covergirls and adoption? Why should we have over 100 options to select from for our gender identity? Doesn't that just demonstrate that gender identity as a broad concept has become meaningless because it's so personal?

I was just watching an interview where a trans woman was explaining that she always felt she "had the mind of a girl." I took offense to that, granted it might not be my place to do so. _What _exactly is the mind of a girl? I am happy that trans people are finally starting to receive the respect and dignity they deserve, but I feel it's regressing us from the point where gender doesn't matter to the point where wanting to wear long hair and dresses is "womanly" and makes you a woman. That is the opposite of what I want.

I've long held the radical feminist position, my challenge now is deciding where I fit transgender people into that view.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 29, 2017)

their song Thunder is also on the radio a lot
we are always making funny faces with my kid when it comes up


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 29, 2017)

I hate that band so much


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> I hate that band so much



Omg I thought I was literally the only one

Their shout-y choruses are so unbearable

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2017)

Imagine Dragons is pretty popular over here 

I like their songs 



Dr. White said:


> I hate that band so much



Why


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2017)

Stelios said:


> their song Thunder is also on the radio a lot
> we are always making funny faces with my kid when it comes up



I don't know why but this song kinda annoys me


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

@SinRaven let's discuss the fact that this is better than any Lady Gaga performance ever.
​


----------



## Legend (Oct 29, 2017)

So did Plat die?


----------



## Emberguard (Oct 29, 2017)

RemChu said:


> _Unequally yoked_, wew you are really devout.


Well if I'm going to live with someone for the rest of my life I'd want it to be someone I'll have a relationship with that works (and yes that means putting time into the relationship continuously) rather then something where either me or them will end up clashing on something that isn't going to simply change, and shouldn't have to change.

 If the person doesn't believe in God then they're also not going to want to hear me talk about God 24/7 (or probably at all). That puts strain on a marriage. Because then you're basically choosing between your faith and your husband instead of the marriage strengthening and complementing each other

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## God (Oct 29, 2017)

You guys should listen to silversun pickups. Their album swoon is a masterpiece

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 29, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I don't know why but this song kinda annoys me



It is annoying. geeky annoying

Which is why to to shake your neck back and forth while singing

THU NDER
THU NDER
THU NDER

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

And this is THE greatest performance of all time. I am READY to throw hands.​


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

The way she ENTERS wkjwkwjk


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 29, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Imagine Dragons is pretty popular over here
> 
> I like their songs
> 
> ...


I don't like their generic pop chant choruses. Their melodies are really simple and I hate the leas singers psuedo rap "let me accentuate every syllable" singing style.

Similar to why I hated Fun.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2017)

Legend said:


> So did Plat die?



I hope he didn't  

Maybe he's busy

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> Well if I'm going to live with someone for the rest of my life I'd want it to be someone I'll have a relationship with that works (and yes that means putting time into the relationship continuously) rather then something where either me or them will end up clashing on something that isn't going to simply change, and shouldn't have to change.
> 
> If the person doesn't believe in God then they're also not going to want to hear me talk about God 24/7 (or probably at all). That puts strain on a marriage. Because then you're basically choosing between your faith and your husband instead of the marriage strengthening and complementing each other



Screaming


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> I don't like their generic pop chant choruses. Their melodies are really simple and I hate the leas singers psuedo rap "let me accentuate every syllable" singing style.
> 
> Similar to why I hated Fun.



You took it too far, Fun served quality unlike Imagine Charting.
​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 29, 2017)

plat aint dead



Platinum said:


> Phase ends at 4 today. Literally nothing I can do about it. For the purpose of the game though, consider everything locked.



its half an hour til 4 (his time) so just sit tight

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

Also isn't this the lead singer for Fun? This song is legendary.
​


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 29, 2017)

Shizune said:


> You took it too far, Fun served quality unlike Imagine Charting.
> ​


Meh, i didn't like em. Sounded to gimmicky, every song I heard from them sounded like a lost track from the lion king. I hate bands that try too hard to force a sound.


----------



## Legend (Oct 29, 2017)

His game needs to end so I can play another im bored.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

I like some of P!nk's music so much but she's so conceited and unbearable that I just want her next album to flop _so badly_.


----------



## Aries (Oct 29, 2017)

My opinion on all of you by Spiderman comparisons...

Norman Osborn/Green Goblin-Myself
Harry Osborn-White Wolf
Gwen Stacy-Pou
Mary Jane-Underworld Broker
Doctor Octopus-Platinum
Eddie Brock/Venom-Santi
Carnage-Viole
Kingpin-Wad
Hobgoblin-Nitty scott
Electro-Psychic
Sandman-Dragon D. Luffy
Mysterio-Psychic
Vulture-Mr. Waffles
Kraven the Hunter-WPK
Morbius-SinRaven
Scorpion-Legend
J Jonah Jameson-Vasto
Chameleon-Nello
Morlun-Didi
Shocker-Stelios
Lizard-Remchu
Rhyno-Alwaysmind
Mister Negative-Dr. White
Jackal-Rion


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

Anyways.


If we're talking about BANDS, let's discuss Migos and their new single.​


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

_Yeah Cardi B!
I'm BACK bitches!
I don't wanna hear I'm acting different!
Them same lips that be talkin bout me?
The SAME LIPS that be ASS KISSIN!
_
We love the princess of rap​


----------



## God (Oct 29, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Anyways.
> 
> 
> If we're talking about BANDS, let's discuss Migos and their new single.​



The fuck is this trash


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

Cubey said:


> The fuck is this trash



It's the lead single off Culture 2. You must be living under a rock to not have heard it.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

Screaming, I linked the preview version by accident. Fixed it.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Similar to why I hated Fun.





Aries said:


> Mister Negative-Dr. White



This is just too perfect

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## God (Oct 29, 2017)

Shizune said:


> It's the lead single off Culture 2. You must be living under a rock to not have heard it.



I avoid trap music like the plague and the migos... well... yeah


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 29, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> Well if I'm going to live with someone for the rest of my life I'd want it to be someone I'll have a relationship with that works (and yes that means putting time into the relationship continuously) *rather then something where either me or them will end up clashing on something that isn't going to simply change, and shouldn't have to change.*
> 
> If the person doesn't believe in God then they're also not going to want to hear me talk about God 24/7 (or probably at all). That puts strain on a marriage. Because then you're basically choosing between your faith and your husband instead of the marriage strengthening and complementing each other



I feel like this is the first major hurdle in any developing relationship for couples to overcome, and eventually some, if not most break on this because they wish to manipulate/change/save/heal/fix their partner. Sometimes they actually do and I can't speak to whether or not that's a conduit for a healthy relationship or not, but a lot of times they don't. And I find that those who 'crack the code' by simply accepting that their partners are different entities: accepting their flaws, embracing their imperfections, but mostly - understanding their differences. Those perceived flaws and imperfections may not actually be so and just exist in their subjective point of views.

Take for instance your piety. A lot of people would suggest that is a flaw or imperfection of yours, and perhaps a prospective partner would consider it the same...but still accept that's who you are and what values you possess.

I'm not saying that you SHOULDN'T disregard others of different faiths or lack thereof as a future lover - that's your prerogative, but I am saying it is wholly possible that you may find someone who while they may not see what you see, they understand why you see it and accept it, and even hold positive regard towards it.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 29, 2017)

W said:


> Plat is a fucking troll that gave him a roll that gave me an ability to get out of a lynch with two different mechanics. He anticipated the OBD memes.



The first lynch ability was just a bluff . Cubert almost had to burn both day 1 to save himself.



White Wolf said:


> 'It's all RNG'



Cubey just has good luck in my games. If I was going to rig it, I would have not gone with such an OBD heavy mafia... because that would just make people think I rig it. I would have probably made Gig a mafia member and CD a townie as well, because CD coasts as fuck when he's scum, and Gig is the opposite.

I also would not have given W such a suvivor role . If I really wanted Cubey to be immune to day 1 bullshit, I would have given him that role.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

_Rap's Jackie CHAN! We ain't PULLIN them FAKE STUNTS!
My crown won't FIT on your BUM ASS LACE FRONT!

_​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 29, 2017)

Aries said:


> My opinion on all of you by Spiderman comparisons...
> 
> 
> Kingpin-Wad



yes yes you bloody genius


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 29, 2017)

Shizune said:


> @SinRaven let's discuss the fact that this is better than any Lady Gaga performance ever.
> ​


Then you must not have seen Gaga perform. Ever.

Not to discredit Miss Aguilera here, but Gaga is definitely one of the best performers of all time. She makes a show. Even if you strip away the outfits and all the effects she still delivers a top notch performance every single time.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

The problem, at least for me, has been that you get really close with someone before seeing all their dirty laundry. When things start to come out, it's extremely difficult to decide whether you're supposed to help the person through them or cut it off and run.

It's really, really difficult. You don't want to be alone, but you don't know if the relationship is making you happier or unhappier until you cut it off and find out. And then there's the guilt from feeling like you abandoned them when they needed you, or you didn't stick it out when things got tough.

Just a lot of uncertainty.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 29, 2017)

Legend said:


> So did Plat die?



Is like a 12 hour delay really that traumatizing to you people ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 29, 2017)

Platinum said:


> The first lynch ability was just a bluff . Cubert almost had to burn both day 1 to save himself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even if it's a bluff it's a mechanic meant to strongarm the playbase into lynching a target of that role's choice.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 29, 2017)

She also had the best Superbowl performance ever and I don't see it being topped that easily, but then again those shows do get better every year.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> She also had the best Superbowl performance ever and I don't see it being topped that easily, but then again those shows do get better every year.



Okay SinRaven, what we are NOT gonna do here today in this thread, is spread fake news.


This will NEVER be topped unless Beyonce performs again.​


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 29, 2017)

Shizune said:


> I like some of P!nk's music so much but she's so conceited and unbearable that I just want her next album to flop _so badly_.


She is?

I've always liked her music. Feel like she is at the top of her game right now. Her performance at the VMA's this year outclassed everyone.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 29, 2017)

W said:


> Even if it's a bluff it's a mechanic meant to strongarm the playbase into lynching a target of that role's choice.



Well yeah, he was a mayor and that's what mayors do.

I would consider the fact that he was almost lynched anyways, and his other ability just only worked if he himself was the one being lynched, that both combined are probably less useful than the usual lynch redirect that a lot of people give.

First one was mostly intended to help pressure someone the mayor thought was scum... the town just sucked and forced him to burn it early


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

The opening acapalla and strut alone > Gaga's entire performance.

"Superdome...
1 2 3 4!"
*Crazy In Love starts*

I am on the FLOOR


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2017)

Aries said:


> Mary Jane-Underworld Broker



Why Jane though?  (I'm not that familiar with Spiderman)


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 29, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Okay SinRaven, what we are NOT gonna do here today in this thread, is spread fake news.
> 
> 
> This will NEVER be topped unless Beyonce performs again.​


Queen Be's performance was absolutely fantastic, a solid number 2, but Gaga's is on a whole other level.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

Wow, Beyonce is really THAT girl. Gaga can't relate with her jazz and country albums, sorry.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Queen Be's performance was absolutely fantastic, a solid number 2, but Gaga's is on a whole other level.



BUT THE PART AT 2:30 THOUGH. KLASJDASLKJ


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

Beyonce is the greatest performer of our generation. Truly the modern day Michael Jackson.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2017)

*fake claims Miles Morales Spidey while Doc White is Spidey*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

OKAY NOW.


OKAY NOW!!!!!!!! COME ON WITH IT BEY​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 29, 2017)

Shizune said:


> The problem, at least for me, has been that you get really close with someone before seeing all their dirty laundry. When things start to come out, it's extremely difficult to decide whether you're supposed to help the person through them or cut it off and run.
> 
> It's really, really difficult. You don't want to be alone, but you don't know if the relationship is making you happier or unhappier until you cut it off and find out. And then there's the guilt from feeling like you abandoned them when they needed you, or you didn't stick it out when things got tough.
> 
> Just a lot of uncertainty.



Some things you try to help, at least at first. 

For instance, let's say you get with a guy or girl who is overweight (let's say for simplicity sake they're not straight-up obese because that clashes with what the vast majority would find attractive) but they are considerably chubby. But you still are at least somewhat physically attracted to them.

You might, and would be right to try and help them lose weight. Not even for the aesthetic value of it but because the simple matter is being overweight greatly exacerbates health issues and increases risk factors for heart disease, diabetes, cancer (yes, the chances of acquiring certain kinds of cancer increases with this...look it up!!!!) And you obviously don't want to get with someone who might find themselves ill or...well, dead, in a future that you would ideally like to elongate as much as possible with them. 

You may actually manage to convince them to do so with the right encouragement, motivation, and emotional support, and BIG kudos if you manage to do so.

But let's argue the devil's advocate.

Let's say this person just won't do what it takes. They don't exercise or eat right. I'm not even saying that they keep gaining weight, they just...plateau. What do you do?

Well, if the issue of physical attraction isn't a great issue and you're still attracted to them then you might just sigh inwardly and consider that this person's other pluses and pros are enough to compensate for this. So you stop trying to help, and just stay with your chubster so long as they do something for you. Maybe eventually you are no longer physically attracted, or you see that this person is just entering a downward spiral of destruction/decay that they can't be rescued from. Then you might consider cutting you losses then. 

I know this is a really simple analogy, but for most issues people possess it's a lot like that. Help them if you can, and if they accept. If they refuse, then you can ruminate on whether or not this person is worth your continued investment and attachment.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 29, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Wow, Beyonce is really THAT girl. Gaga can't relate with her jazz and country albums, sorry.


What do her jazz and country albums got to do with it? Gaga likes to experiment and for that alone she gets double the amount of respect for me, but her overall performance has nothing to do with that.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 29, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> Well if I'm going to live with someone for the rest of my life I'd want it to be someone I'll have a relationship with that works (and yes that means putting time into the relationship continuously) rather then something where either me or them will end up clashing on something that isn't going to simply change, and shouldn't have to change.
> 
> If the person doesn't believe in God then they're also not going to want to hear me talk about God 24/7 (or probably at all). That puts strain on a marriage. Because then you're basically choosing between your faith and your husband instead of the marriage strengthening and complementing each other



That sounds tough but it's doable. My wife and I are night and day as far as religion is concerned. 
I believe that religion is a poison and she has like 6 priests in her family and their greater circle is also affiliated with church.
11 years together and counting.  
 Personally  what I practice very often is leaving a burst of great-fullness to the cosmos (the universe seen as a well-ordered whole) for everything I am and have. 

Thought as a parent sometimes  I wish there was something divine I could count on but it's ok
my other half has that part covered

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 29, 2017)

Stelios said:


> That sounds tough but it's doable. My wife and I are night and day as far as religion is concerned.
> I believe that religion is a poison and she has like 6 priests in her family and their greater circle is also affiliated with church.
> 11 years together and counting.
> Personally  what I practice very often is leaving a burst of great-fullness to the cosmos (the universe seen as a well-ordered whole) for everything I am and have.
> ...



Have a like.


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2017)

Host a Marvel vs Capcom game.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 29, 2017)

Shizune said:


> OKAY NOW.
> 
> 
> OKAY NOW!!!!!!!! COME ON WITH IT BEY​


I liked her performane of Proud Mary together with Miss Turner at... maybe the VMA's or the Grammy's some year way better. Must be one of my favorite performances of all time.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 29, 2017)

Sia is GOAT. My fav pop ainger atm.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 29, 2017)

And that's exactly the kind of couple I was talking about.


----------



## Legend (Oct 29, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Is like a 12 hour delay really that traumatizing to you people ?


Yes I was willing to take over in your passing


SinRaven said:


> She also had the best Superbowl performance ever and I don't see it being topped that easily, but then again those shows do get better every year.


WRONG


Shizune said:


> Okay SinRaven, what we are NOT gonna do here today in this thread, is spread fake news.
> 
> 
> This will NEVER be topped unless Beyonce performs again.​


WRONG

Prince had the best Superbowl Performance Ever

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I liked her performane of Proud Mary together with Miss Turner at... maybe the VMA's or the Grammy's some year way better. Must be one of my favorite performances of all time.




COME THE FUCK ON NOW!!!!!! LIKEEEEEEEE. THIS IS HOW YOU TAKE! A! STAAAAAAAAAGE​


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

Also I like chubby guys. In the words of legend Nicki Minaj,

_Fuck them skinny bitches!
I got a BIG FAT ASS!_​


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

Forget abs, forget muscles, forget ALL THAT.

If he's got pretty eyes and a fat ass, I'm done for.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 29, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Sia is GOAT. My fav pop ainger atm.


Sia is perfection and her singing style really captures me.


----------



## Aries (Oct 29, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why Jane though?  (I'm not that familiar with Spiderman)



Mary Jane is the more party goer type of gal, the one more likely to go with the flow of things in comparison to Gwen Stacy. I feel your like MJ in that way,

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Also I like chubby guys. In the words of legend Nicki Minaj,
> 
> _Fuck them skinny bitches!
> I got a BIG FAT ASS!_​



That anaconda song is totally catchy, haha


----------



## Legend (Oct 29, 2017)

Check and mate


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

Speaking of Anaconda,


CAN WE DISCUSS THE GREATEST VMAS PERFORMANCE OF ALL TIME?​


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm mad, Sin made me go and watch those Beyonce performances and now I'm HYPED.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 29, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Sia is GOAT. My fav pop ainger atm.



I like how she'd kept herself hidden for so long and how she didn't want to be part of the whole celebrity game. 




Underworld Broker said:


> That anaconda song is totally catchy, haha



Men discussing about Anaconda videoclip after seeing it for the first time:

"Did you like the song?"
"what song?"


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2017)

Btw. Nicki looks fabulous with curly hair


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Speaking of Anaconda,
> 
> 
> CAN WE DISCUSS THE GREATEST VMAS PERFORMANCE OF ALL TIME?​



I just hope people watch this and understand WHY we NEED female rappers. Because the men are SOOOO boring and basic. NO male rapper, not Eminem nor Biggie nor Jay-Z, could EVER serve a performance like this.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 29, 2017)

Shizune said:


> I just hope people watch this and understand WHY we NEED female rappers. Because the men are SOOOO boring and basic. NO male rapper, not Eminem nor Biggie nor Jay-Z, could EVER serve a performance like this.



I guess you liked Peter Andre in Mysterious Girl.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Btw. Nicki looks fabulous with curly hair



Nicki's real hair is EVERYTHING. And them RACISTS tried to say for YEARS that she didn't HAVE real hair because she wore wigs.​


----------



## Stelios (Oct 29, 2017)

Shizune said:


> I just hope people watch this and understand WHY we NEED female rappers. Because the men are SOOOO boring and basic. NO male rapper, not Eminem nor Biggie nor Jay-Z, could EVER serve a performance like this.



So that we can get a boner while watching a videoclip?


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

THAT said, Nicki still looks her best in a wig IMO.


*Spoiler*: __ 









These are LOOKS!!!


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

Stelios said:


> So that we can get a boner while watching a videoclip?



You're so gross Stelios. I'm not even gonna dignify this.


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2017)

Shizune said:


> THAT said, Nicki still looks her best in a wig IMO.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I love long black hair, it's just OMG 

Also at 1:18 her curly hair is just perfect:


----------



## Stelios (Oct 29, 2017)

Shizune said:


> You're so gross Stelios. I'm not even gonna dignify this.






I am gross because I'm not afraid to admit that such a suggestive dance by a woman is giving me a boner?
While the lyrics that play behind say :

My anaconda don't, my anaconda don't
My anaconda don't want none unless you got buns, hun

and she's got buns hun

and she took half a pill, I guess an xtc pill 


I'm high as hell, I only took a half a pill
I'm on some dumb shit, by the way, what he say?


so far this is about sex and drugs and she's about to fuck a guy on a chair
this video was more suggestive than 80s softcore porn


----------



## Platinum (Oct 29, 2017)

This wild ride is almost over. Actually way closer than I was thinking it would be too.

Thank you all who played for coming with me on this journey back into hosting .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 29, 2017)

what a piece of work you are 

See you later alligators, 

and anacondas


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I love long black hair, it's just OMG
> 
> Also at 1:18 her curly hair is just perfect:



Girl have you seen the inches trend Nicki started this year?


*Spoiler*: __ 











Queen starting movements with her hair.​


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

Screaming. Stelios is so stupid wkjwkjwkj. The way things just go over his head is too much.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Girl have you seen the inches trend Nicki started this year?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh yeah, have seen it 

Also that white coat looks so pretty and fluffy I wanna have it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 29, 2017)

Platinum said:


> This wild ride is almost over. Actually way closer than I was thinking it would be too.
> 
> Thank you all who played for coming with me on this journey back into hosting .



im gonna hate updating the stats after ur game 

why did i submit myself to such a chore


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

Aw I just saw a picture from One Piece and got so nostalgic. Now I wanna reread the series and finally catch up, but I know it's a waste of my time because everything since the timeskip has been completely downhill. I hear the Big Mom stuff is even worse than I could have imagined.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2017)

Think I dropped OP like 3+ months ago, the arc with Big Mom isn't interesting enough for me


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Think I dropped OP like 3+ months ago, the arc with Big Mom isn't interesting enough for me



I stopped during the TRAVESTY that was the Doflamingo arc (when I SHOULD have stopped during Fishman Island arc but my dumb ass held on faith). I hear Big Mom is basically an incompetent joke.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

Ok bitch but now I'm going through One Piece fanart and it's making me miss this series.



What a fucking LEGEND​


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2017)

Shizune said:


> I stopped during the TRAVESTY that was the Doflamingo arc (when I SHOULD have stopped during Fishman Island arc but my dumb ass held on faith). I hear Big Mom is basically an incompetent joke.



I dropped the fishman island arc as soon as the flashback started (think I was still watching the anime though) and picked up the manga instead, which was somewhere at the beginning of punk hazard at that time. 

I just hope the arc with zoro will be better


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 29, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Ok bitch but now I'm going through One Piece fanart and it's making me miss this series.
> 
> 
> 
> What a fucking LEGEND​


Robin x Law is the ship we need


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Robin x Law is the ship we need



Nah, Robin x Jewelry Bonney is what I'm here for.

Speaking of has the good sis Bonney returned yet? I was always extremely hyped for her, she's fucking flawless.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 29, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Nah, Robin x Jewelry Bonney is what I'm here for.
> 
> Speaking of has the good sis Bonney returned yet? I was always extremely hyped for her, she's fucking flawless.


Law and Robin have the same dark sense of humour and are just aesthetically meant to be together, as well as them both being smart. 

Bonney got kidnapped by gov and never heard from again so far iirc


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Law and Robin have the same dark sense of humour and are just aesthetically meant to be together, as well as them both being smart.
> 
> Bonney got kidnapped by gov and never heard from again so far iirc



Well I prefer contrast, so I think Bonney and Robin would look much better together than Law and Robin. The long pink hair to offset Robin's long black hair >>


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2017)

Meanwhile I'm here shipping Robin with zoro or Franky


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 29, 2017)

>post-TS robin’s character design 

half the reason I dropped that shit alongside fishman island

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 29, 2017)

Platinum said:


> This wild ride is almost over. Actually way closer than I was thinking it would be too.
> 
> Thank you all who played for coming with me on this journey back into hosting .


Im interested in your thoughts after the game


----------



## Nello (Oct 29, 2017)

W said:


> >post-TS robin’s character design
> 
> half the reason I dropped that shit alongside fishman island


THANK

YOU

I can rest now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

W said:


> >post-TS robin’s character design
> 
> half the reason I dropped that shit alongside fishman island



Nami and Robin both were just embarrassingly bad.


----------



## Didi (Oct 29, 2017)

post ts robin is a fucking travesty yeah

she looked so unique yet beautiful before


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2017)

Long running shounen...nevah dat.


----------



## God (Oct 29, 2017)

Shizune said:


> I just hope people watch this and understand WHY we NEED female rappers. *Because the men are SOOOO boring and basic. NO male rapper, not Eminem nor Biggie nor Jay-Z, could EVER serve a performance like this.*



I happen to like certain female rappers like noname gypsy and rapsody but this is going too far


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 29, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Long running shounen...nevah dat.



nice carl avatar

what did u think of the s8 premiere

spoiler tag it if u watched it


----------



## Platinum (Oct 29, 2017)

Legend said:


> Im interested in your thoughts after the game



I already wrote up my general thoughts, but I will modify them a bit in light of recent events in the game. In general: some things went really well, some things went way different than I expected. 

I feel a lot better about the balance of the game than I did earlier on when mafia was steam-rolling, but i'll definitely cut back about 30ish percent on the killing for Lovecraft 2 when that happens next year. Probably drop the SK and give the mafia one less daykill. 

I was expecting about 1-2 more phases, and without them the insanity system really didn't come into play like I was thinking it would in the endgame. I'm still pleased for the most part with how it came out though.


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2017)

W said:


> nice carl avatar
> 
> what did u think of the s8 premiere
> 
> spoiler tag it if u watched it




Too busy haven't watched it yet. 
Saw a chick in a Carl costume and her husabnd as old man logan last night. 

I'm past where the show is in the comic, way behind in the show. Reading the source material killed my interest in the show, which is ironic because the show got me to read the graphic novel.....


----------



## Platinum (Oct 29, 2017)

W said:


> >post-TS robin’s character design
> 
> half the reason I dropped that shit alongside fishman island



Fishman island was the reason I dropped OP too


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 29, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Too busy haven't watched it yet.
> Saw a chick in a Carl costume and her husabnd as old man logan last night.
> 
> I'm past where the show is in the comic, way behind in the show. Reading the source material killed my interest in the show, which is ironic because the show got me to read the graphic novel.....



i read the comic in like 50 issue stretches then i drop it again 

last time i read it was


*Spoiler*: __ 



negan being set free by that autistic kid he ends up killing




its about that time i should pick it up again


----------



## Emberguard (Oct 29, 2017)

W said:


> I feel like this is the first major hurdle in any developing relationship for couples to overcome, and eventually some, if not most break on this because they wish to manipulate/change/save/heal/fix their partner. Sometimes they actually do and I can't speak to whether or not that's a conduit for a healthy relationship or not, but a lot of times they don't. And I find that those who 'crack the code' by simply accepting that their partners are different entities: accepting their flaws, embracing their imperfections, but mostly - understanding their differences. Those perceived flaws and imperfections may not actually be so and just exist in their subjective point of views.
> 
> Take for instance your piety. A lot of people would suggest that is a flaw or imperfection of yours, and perhaps a prospective partner would consider it the same...but still accept that's who you are and what values you possess.
> 
> I'm not saying that you SHOULDN'T disregard others of different faiths or lack thereof as a future lover - that's your prerogative, but I am saying it is wholly possible that you may find someone who while they may not see what you see, they understand why you see it and accept it, and even hold positive regard towards it.





Stelios said:


> That sounds tough but it's doable. My wife and I are night and day as far as religion is concerned.
> I believe that religion is a poison and she has like 6 priests in her family and their greater circle is also affiliated with church.
> 11 years together and counting.
> Personally  what I practice very often is leaving a burst of great-fullness to the cosmos (the universe seen as a well-ordered whole) for everything I am and have.
> ...



 My aunt had a relationship like that and sure they loved each other very much. But eventually what ended up happening is the husband started to get resentful of the topic and therefore she couldn't talk about God to him anymore. I'm glad that you and your partner able to be happy together. However faith is one of those things where the more you are able to pray, seek God, practice your faith, talk about it, etc the stronger that faith becomes and remains. Which is the same thing as any other interest. If you stop doing something completely you're not going to maintain a passion for that. That starts at home. If you can't do it at home its going to be a lot harder to do outside the home.

 While future hypothetical hubby being faithful or not faithful (in relation to believing in God) does not determine whether or not I have faith, It would certainly be a great help to have pillar of support in a fellow believer and lover, rather then just lover. I want to share the journey of faith and the life god has given me, not just half of it.

 An interesting point you make about the well-ordered whole. It's interesting how the big bang theory, and the Darwin evolution theory requires chaos to randomly arrange itself into something, but when I look at the Earth and the Universe, I don't see any chaos except anything that sentient life (mainly humans) has chosen to create. Nothing is mutually exclusive to each other. Everything has a relationship and greater purpose then it's own self which becomes more noticeable when a single element is altered or removed. Even black holes have been found by scientists to be needed for a galaxy to form without everything hitting each other because of the way gravity works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 29, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> My aunt had a relationship like that and sure they loved each other very much. But eventually what ended up happening is the husband started to get resentful of the topic and therefore she couldn't talk about God to him anymore. I'm glad that you and your partner able to be happy together. However faith is one of those things where the more you are able to pray, seek God, practice your faith, talk about it, etc the stronger that faith becomes and remains. Which is the same thing as any other interest. If you stop doing something completely you're not going to maintain a passion for that. That starts at home. If you can't do it at home its going to be a lot harder to do outside the home.
> 
> While future hypothetical hubby being faithful or not faithful (in relation to believing in God) does not determine whether or not I have faith, It would certainly be a great help to have pillar of support in a fellow believer and lover, rather then just lover. I want to share the journey of faith and the life god has given me, not just half of it.
> 
> An interesting point you make about the well-ordered whole. It's interesting how the big bang theory, and the Darwin evolution theory requires chaos to randomly arrange itself into something, but when I look at the Earth and the Universe, I don't see any chaos except anything that sentient life (mainly humans) has chosen to create. Nothing is mutually exclusive to each other. Everything has a relationship and greater purpose then it's own self which becomes more noticeable when a single element is altered or removed. Even black holes have been found by scientists to be needed for a galaxy to form without everything hitting each other because of the way gravity works.


Sighs


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

> Faith relies on echo chamber effect that requires reinforcement from the people around you

That's all I got from your post, but I agree.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

Anyways sis can you ask God or Jesus or Mary or someone when Nicki Minaj's album is dropping? I'm tired of waiting


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 29, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Anyways sis can you ask God or Jesus or Mary or someone when Nicki Minaj's album is dropping? I'm tired of waiting



December 8th.

QUOTE ME ON THIS.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

W said:


> December 8th.
> 
> QUOTE ME ON THIS.



Wait wtf Manny how do you know about this? We have the dates for her album narrowed down to a few possible days left in the year and December 8th is one of the likeliest. 

Do you read ATRL??????


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm shook, like wtf does Manny know diehard Nicki Minaj fan stuff for??? How does he even know she's dropping a album like???


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 29, 2017)

I know more than I let on. 
I don't always have knowledge or wisdom, but I always have information.


----------



## Nello (Oct 29, 2017)

WAD must be banging a Nicki fan


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 29, 2017)

Nello said:


> WAD must be banging a Nicki fan



LUL


----------



## God (Oct 29, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> My aunt had a relationship like that and sure they loved each other very much. But eventually what ended up happening is the husband started to get resentful of the topic and therefore she couldn't talk about God to him anymore. I'm glad that you and your partner able to be happy together. However faith is one of those things where the more you are able to pray, seek God, practice your faith, talk about it, etc the stronger that faith becomes and remains. Which is the same thing as any other interest. If you stop doing something completely you're not going to maintain a passion for that. That starts at home. If you can't do it at home its going to be a lot harder to do outside the home.
> 
> While future hypothetical hubby being faithful or not faithful (in relation to believing in God) does not determine whether or not I have faith, It would certainly be a great help to have pillar of support in a fellow believer and lover, rather then just lover. I want to share the journey of faith and the life god has given me, not just half of it.
> 
> An interesting point you make about the well-ordered whole. It's interesting how the big bang theory, and the Darwin evolution theory requires chaos to randomly arrange itself into something, but when I look at the Earth and the Universe, I don't see any chaos except anything that sentient life (mainly humans) has chosen to create. Nothing is mutually exclusive to each other. Everything has a relationship and greater purpose then it's own self which becomes more noticeable when a single element is altered or removed. Even black holes have been found by scientists to be needed for a galaxy to form without everything hitting each other because of the way gravity works.



Faith is an important part of many people's lives, and if you consider that a criteria for a prospective spouse, then you should stick to that imo. We're in an age where belief in god is considered archaic, and though I've never really been a religious person, I think chastising someone for that belief is classless. I agree with you.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 29, 2017)

-> Dropping One Piece


----------



## Platinum (Oct 29, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> -> Dropping One Piece



One Piece has been shit for years

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 29, 2017)

Platinum said:


> One Piece has been shit for years




[chants feverishly]

GODa! GODa! GODa!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 29, 2017)

Dogtooth is cool


----------



## Didi (Oct 29, 2017)

One Piece is still really fun to me


----------



## Platinum (Oct 29, 2017)

Let me give you this 800 chapter backstory flashback for this ugly as shit fodder character, that will never be seen outside this arc again. Look at me, i'm such an amazing storyteller.


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2017)

W said:


> i read the comic in like 50 issue stretches then i drop it again
> 
> last time i read it was
> 
> ...



I loved that part.
Negan besto , he gets some real character development.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm sorry but Oda has regressed to a point where he openly mocks and objectifies women. Part 1 was never this bad, and in fact the best story arcs were written about women. Part 2 had so many jarringly offensive moments that I don't even have the energy to list them here. It literally starts with Robin and Nami's new character designs and then occurs in every single arc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2017)

Shizune said:


> I'm sorry but Oda has regressed to a point where he openly mocks and objectifies women. Part 1 was never this bad, and in fact the best story arcs were written about women. Part 2 had so many jarringly offensive moments that I don't even have the energy to list them here. It literally starts with Robin and Nami's new character designs and then occurs in every single arc.


Japanese man writing for teenage boys.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Japanese man writing for teenage boys.



That's a really pathetic excuse Remchu, and I think less of you for giving it.


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2017)

Shizune said:


> That's a really pathetic *excuse* Remchu, and I think less of you for giving it.


*scratches head*
I hate OP lol.

Bored with Shounen, I don't read any of them at the moment.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 29, 2017)

Also I’m sorry 

But I’m getting such ‘LOST’ teas from One Piece.

Where the entire story is this open-ended and you’re setting yourself up for years and years to see what the mystery is.

And it’s fucking.

Terrible.


----------



## Aries (Oct 29, 2017)

Remember when the HST was the pinnacle of shounen? Pepperbridge john remembers


----------



## Melodie (Oct 29, 2017)

At least the lost journey is fun

One piss isn't


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2017)

W said:


> Also I’m sorry
> 
> But I’m getting such ‘LOST’ teas from One Piece.
> 
> ...



I am _so fucking ready _for the One Piece to be the journey/experience/friends they made.


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Aries (Oct 29, 2017)

One piece is....


The Heart


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2017)

Opos


----------



## Aries (Oct 29, 2017)

"You'll never amount to anything, you might aswell drop out" my teacher told me one day out of the blue. I simply chuckled at her. Shocked, she asked me what was so funny? My future was on the line. "Well" I said with a smirk on my face. "I watch Rick and Morty". A gasp fell over the class who only watch pleb shows like the Big Bang Theory to feign intelligence..."how? The teacher was perplexed. "Even I can't understand sheer nuances and subtlety. "What can I say" my smirk widening "wubba lubba dub dub" A laugh echoed from the back of the class room. I turned to see who my fellow genius was. It was none other than Albert Einstein.

True story

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Santí (Oct 29, 2017)

Aries said:


> Eddie Brock/Venom-Santi



I approve.


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 29, 2017)

Shizune said:


> I am _so fucking ready _for the One Piece to be the journey/experience/friends they made.


Pretty sure this has been brought up in interviews with Oda and he said explicitly stated this not to be the case.

edit:but I think that's about all we know about it.


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2017)

I saw at least 20 different Ricks last night. 

Fucking too many cooks.


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2017)

The wonder woman costumes though....


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2017)

Also funniest shit is people in referee costumes blowing whistles in the middle of the street throwing flags at cars.

 

brilliant

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Oct 30, 2017)

@Emberguard ...you sound a bit too idealistic on your view  you know what you want and that's okay but maybe consider to not be as strict about it? Not everyone can be as passionate as you even if they do share same belief. Just like Stelios, my parents have different faith yet they're doing well (been married for almost 4 decades). The heart of man plans his way, but the Lord establishes his steps, no?  who knows if you will meet someone who fits your criteria, slightly fits, or complete opposite. God might be on his troll mode when it happens


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2017)

I secretly hope for a wicked-hearted women to balance my sanctity. 

@Emberguard Legit thought you were a little kid from the avatar. Very neopets.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## poutanko (Oct 30, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I secretly hope for a wicked-hearted women to balance my sanctity.


>sanctity
>RemChu


----------



## Legend (Oct 30, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I saw at least 20 different Ricks last night.
> 
> Fucking too many cooks.


Infinite Universes Infinite Ricks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2017)

poutanko said:


> >sanctity
> >RemChu



Wherever I go try to be a positive influence.
Nobody ever says irl "Rem is a bad dude, etc."
Kids, babies , old people love me.
Animals love me.
I make friends easy (usually).
My friend Pablo was like "Rem you come off very noble and proper you know that"  
People in trouble will usually come to me for help, or I can spot someone in distress easily.
If I lend you cash, I wont ask for it / don't care.
It's all good bb.

Women trust me. 
I'm a mama's boy.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Oct 30, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Wherever I go try to be a positive influence.
> Nobody ever says irl "Rem is a bad dude, etc."
> Kids, babies , old people love me.
> Animals love me.
> ...


You're definitely nice and friendly but...
sanctity...


----------



## poutanko (Oct 30, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Wherever I go try to be a positive influence.
> Nobody ever says irl "Rem is a bad dude, etc."
> Kids, babies , old people love me.
> Animals love me.
> ...


You're definitely nice and friendly but...
sanctity...


----------



## poutanko (Oct 30, 2017)

My internet...


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2017)

My middle name is Theodore, and it suits me.


----------



## God (Oct 30, 2017)

If you believe you're sanctimonious, why would you want an evil woman ruining you?


----------



## poutanko (Oct 30, 2017)

Cubey said:


> If you believe you're sanctimonious, why would you want an evil woman ruining you?


opposites attract he's kinky

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2017)

Cubey said:


> If you believe you're sanctimonious, why would you want an evil woman ruining you?



_“_Fair were those pears, but not them did my wretched soul desire; for I had store of better, and those I gathered, only that I might steal. For, when gathered, I flung them away, my only feast therein being my own sin, which I was pleased to enjoy. For if aught of those pears came within my mouth, what sweetened it was the sin.”

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2017)

Depends, some good girls are really appealing and vice versa. 

Innocence and beauty is a great combo. 

Also like smart and creative women, don't have to be beautiful.


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2017)

Well I like women in general....don't have to be ______.


----------



## God (Oct 30, 2017)

poutanko said:


> opposites attract he's kinky



Yeah... taking that kinkiness too far will fuck you up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Oct 30, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Yeah... taking that kinkiness too far will fuck you up


But that's the point, he likes being fucked  

RemChu, do you have a twin on MM?


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2017)

poutanko said:


> But that's the point, he likes being fucked
> 
> RemChu, do you have a twin on MM?



I made Morty(Rip) and Darkstar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Oct 30, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I made Morty(Rip) and Darkstar.


So it's really you ｡ﾟ( ﾟ^∀^ﾟ)ﾟ｡ I remember that avy


----------



## God (Oct 30, 2017)

poutanko said:


> But that's the point, he likes being fucked



You're very knowledgeable about this I see

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Oct 30, 2017)

Cubey said:


> You're very knowledgeable about this I see


Blame Wolfie and Viole

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God (Oct 30, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Blame Wolfie and Viole



My god... what have those monsters done to you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 30, 2017)

When kinkiness destroys you is a sad day.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> When kinkiness destroys you is a sad day.



Sounds like a happy ending.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 30, 2017)

Happy endings are a myth

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## poutanko (Oct 30, 2017)

Cubey said:


> My god... what have those monsters done to you


I used to be an innocent bunny who likes yaoi. Everything changed when Wolfie and Viole attacked

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2017)

But yeah being destroyed by your vice is never a good thing.

Nevah dat.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 30, 2017)

poutanko said:


> I used to be an innocent bunny who likes yaoi. Everything changed when Wolfie and Viole attacked


I'm a burden to all a poison on the skin


----------



## God (Oct 30, 2017)

poutanko said:


> I used to be an innocent bunny who likes yaoi. Everything changed when Wolfie and Viole attacked



I guess I could call you...

Avatar the last harebender

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Oct 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'm a burden to all a poison on the skin


 ??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2017)

I didn't get the avatar reference immediately....
this the anti suicide song?


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 30, 2017)

RemChu said:


> this the anti suicide song?


Yeah.


----------



## poutanko (Oct 30, 2017)

Are you okay? ._.


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Yeah.


Damn, I was thinking this morning after partying yesterday/night "fuck life" 
Disgusted. 

What has got you down?


----------



## God (Oct 30, 2017)

Satan's greatest weapon has to be migraines 

Good night


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 30, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Satan's greatest weapon has to be migraines
> 
> Good night


Good night sweet prince

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2017)

Oh snap, actually watching the video. 0.0


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2017)

Damn, this is sad. =[

Almost cried.


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2017)

I need to meet her in person. 
Dance off.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 30, 2017)

Never really listened to Khalid before, pretty good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2017)

think ill get one of her albums.

got her album


----------



## Stelios (Oct 30, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> However faith is one of those things where the more you are able to pray, seek God, practice your faith, talk about it, etc the stronger that faith becomes and remains. Which is the same thing as any other interest. If you stop doing something completely you're not going to maintain a passion for that. That starts at home. If you can't do it at home its going to be a lot harder to do outside the home


Faith is something one carries I don’t agree that if you don’t externalize it at home and everyone around you it’s going to fade away. Faith is something personal you can enact it with every step and. stance you do/take in life.



Emberguard said:


> While future hypothetical hubby being faithful or not faithful (in relation to believing in God) does not determine whether or not I have faith, It would certainly be a great help to have pillar of support in a fellow believer and lover, rather then just lover. I want to share the journey of faith and the life god has given me, not just half of it.



I see. Just so you know this filters a large part of the world.
What if tomorrow walks through that door the ideal  person for you and is not a believer? Would that non-belief in god grand him immediately unfit to be your other half?
Personally I would find it unfair if that kept me from finding my other half.



Legend said:


> Dogtooth is cool



Dear god that movie.
Pretty sure a psychologist would have a blast watching it.


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2017)

Oh, ohh oh oh, the album quality.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 30, 2017)

Shizune said:


> I'm sorry but Oda has regressed to a point where he openly mocks and objectifies women. Part 1 was never this bad, and in fact the best story arcs were written about women. Part 2 had so many jarringly offensive moments that I don't even have the energy to list them here. It literally starts with Robin and Nami's new character designs and then occurs in every single arc.




She’s a pirate thief/ treasure huntress that will steal senselessly from anyone outside her crew. Using her body as means to an end makes perfect sense.




RemChu said:


> _“_Fair were those pears, but not them did my wretched soul desire; for I had store of better, and those I gathered, only that I might steal. For, when gathered, I flung them away, my only feast therein being my own sin, which I was pleased to enjoy. For if aught of those pears came within my mouth, what sweetened it was the sin.”






RemChu said:


> Sounds like a happy ending.





White Wolf said:


> Happy endings are a myth



Happy endings exist.
You can get them in NL
for a few cash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2017)

and uh even my recent role assignments reflect my affinity for holy stuff.

-Prophet in Nfc/wad's game
-Priest in Plat's game

rigged by God

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Stelios (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 30, 2017)

i legit can’t sleep more than 3-4 hours a night without waking up multiple times throughout


----------



## Stelios (Oct 30, 2017)

W said:


> i legit can’t sleep more than 3-4 hours a night without waking up multiple times throughout




As part of a study they placed humans in rooms with no windows and clocks to study sleep patterns and what came out is that humans adjusted to 2x4 hours sleep segments.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 30, 2017)

Stelios said:


> As part of a study they placed humans in rooms with no windows and clocks to study sleep patterns and what came out is that humans adjusted to 2x4 hours sleep segments.



ok yeah but what are the long-term effects on their health 

study can’t show that 

ultimately i could (and have) gotten by with 3 hours a sleep a day

shit dude ur a dad

which means at some point ur kid was a baby

which means that at some point he was wailing at all hours of the night 

which meant yo ass prolly didn’t get any good sleep for at least a year


----------



## Stelios (Oct 30, 2017)

W said:


> ok yeah but what are the long-term effects on their health
> 
> study can’t show that
> 
> ...



Make it 3 and a half years. I’ll be able to sleep carelessly in 15 years from now again and that is not certain. I’ve got an activity tracker for a year now and has given me great insight at my sleep habits. I average between 6-7 hours sleep per week and 5/7 I always wake up in the middle of the night for whatever reason.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Oct 30, 2017)

W said:


> i legit can’t sleep more than 3-4 hours a night without waking up multiple times throughout


I feel, kept waking up every 1-2hrs last night.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 30, 2017)

What can destroy you, is your sleep being interrupted at the point of your deep sleep. Brain needs like 10-20 minutes per night at delta or whatever that deep sleep state is called.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 30, 2017)

Stelios said:


> What can destroy you, is your sleep being interrupted at the point of your deep sleep. Brain needs like 10-20 minutes per night at delta or whatever that deep sleep state is called.


Dunno if that happens to me or not, some times wake up in pain but probably unrelated.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Dunno if that happens to me or not, some times wake up in pain but probably unrelated.



Where is that pain?


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 30, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Where is that pain?


Heart, stomach, lungs, head. Depends.


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I feel, kept waking up every 1-2hrs last night.


wtf


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 30, 2017)

W said:


> ok yeah but what are the long-term effects on their health
> 
> study can’t show that
> 
> ...



Nobody knows why humans need to sleep.


----------



## Viole (Oct 30, 2017)

@Aries I dunno who carnage is but I'll sure carnage Mary and Gwen

Iykwim 



And did I really just read a *Slut* anthem being used as a tool to say male rappers suck

Really?  
Whats next - whoring yourself for money makes you better then working males?


----------



## Stelios (Oct 30, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> @Aries I dunno who carnage is but I'll sure carnage Mary and Gwen
> 
> Iykwim
> 
> ...



We are at an age where men’s lust is a profitable exploitable commodity but shhhh don’t say it outloud you sexist. You are allowed to silently buy it though

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 30, 2017)

Guess life as sexist sexual deviant who spreads weird pheromones is hard


----------



## Stelios (Oct 30, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Guess life as sexist sexual deviant who spreads weird pheromones is hard




DO YOU KNOW THE STRUGGLE OF LIVING WITH TESTOSTERONE?

Pheromones are so cute


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Oct 30, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> WW sound like he finna die if not exxagerating.


Naw 

Last night went 11pm - 1am(1:10ish)
1am(1:15ish) - 2am(2:30ish)
2am(2:40ish) - 3am (3:35ish)
4am(4:15ish) - 6am (6:28ish) 


Based off disc time cos was in an out of convo alongside sleep.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Naw
> 
> Last night went 11pm - 1am(1:10ish)
> 1am(1:15ish) - 2am(2:30ish)
> ...



oooo are u in love 

i used to wake up at all times of the night when i caught feelings for someone and wanted to see if they had messaged me or if they were online or smth

the anxiety rouses u from ur sleep or smth


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 30, 2017)

W said:


> oooo are u in love
> 
> i used to wake up at all times of the night when i caught feelings for someone and wanted to see if they had messaged me or if they were online or smth
> 
> the anxiety rouses u from ur sleep or smth


Nah just a coincidence really, I have tablet next to bed so if I see something I reply even if barely looking on one eye


----------



## Emberguard (Oct 30, 2017)

Speaking of which, it's past midnight here


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 30, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> Yeah. I heard there were some lab rats that were made to go without sleep for 14 days straight before they died of sheer exhaustion.
> 
> 1-2 hrs sleep isn't that much more.



Russian researchers in the late 1940s kept five people awake for fifteen days using an experimental gas based stimulant. They were kept in a sealed environment to carefully monitor their oxygen intake so the gas didn't kill them, since it was toxic in high concentrations. This was before closed circuit cameras so they had only microphones and five inch thick glass porthole sized windows into the chamber to monitor them. The chamber was stocked with books, cots to sleep on but no bedding, running water and toilet, and enough dried food to last all five for over a month. 

The test subjects were political prisoners deemed enemies of the state during World War II. 

Everything was fine for the first five days; the subjects hardly complained having been promised (falsely) that they would be freed if they submitted to the test and did not sleep for 30 days. Their conversations and activities were monitored and it was noted that they continued to talk about increasingly traumatic incidents in their past, and the general tone of their conversations took on a darker aspect after the four day mark. 

After five days they started to complain about the circumstances and events that lead them to where they were and started to demonstrate severe paranoia. They stopped talking to each other and began alternately whispering to the microphones and one way mirrored portholes. Oddly they all seemed to think they could win the trust of the experimenters by turning over their comrades, the other subjects in captivity with them. At first the researchers suspected this was an effect of the gas itself... 

After nine days the first of them started screaming. He ran the length of the chamber repeatedly yelling at the top of his lungs for three hours straight, he continued attempting to scream but was only able to produce occasional squeaks. The researchers postulated that he had physically torn his vocal cords. The most surprising thing about this behavior is how the other captives reacted to it... or rather didn't react to it. They continued whispering to the microphones until the second of the captives started to scream. The two non-screaming captives took the books apart, smeared page after page with their own feces and pasted them calmly over the glass portholes. The screaming promptly stopped. 

So did the whispering to the microphones. 

After three more days passed. The researchers checked the microphones hourly to make sure they were working, since they thought it impossible that no sound could be coming with five people inside. The oxygen consumption in the chamber indicated that all five must still be alive. In fact it was the amount of oxygen five people would consume at a very heavy level of strenuous exercise. On the morning of the 14th day the researchers did something they said they would not do to get a reaction from the captives, they used the intercom inside the chamber, hoping to provoke any response from the captives they were afraid were either dead or vegetables. 

They announced: "We are opening the chamber to test the microphones; step away from the door and lie flat on the floor or you will be shot. Compliance will earn one of you your immediate freedom." 

To their surprise they heard a single phrase in a calm voice response: "We no longer want to be freed." 

Debate broke out among the researchers and the military forces funding the research. Unable to provoke any more response using the intercom it was finally decided to open the chamber at midnight on the fifteenth day. 

The chamber was flushed of the stimulant gas and filled with fresh air and immediately voices from the microphones began to object. 3 different voices began begging, as if pleading for the life of loved ones to turn the gas back on. The chamber was opened and soldiers sent in to retrieve the test subjects. They began to scream louder than ever, and so did the soldiers when they saw what was inside. Four of the five subjects were still alive, although no one could rightly call the state that any of them in 'life.' 

The food rations past day five had not been so much as touched. There were chunks of meat from the dead test subject's thighs and chest stuffed into the drain in the center of the chamber, blocking the drain and allowing four inches of water to accumulate on the floor. Precisely how much of the water on the floor was actually blood was never determined. All four 'surviving' test subjects also had large portions of muscle and skin torn away from their bodies. The destruction of flesh and exposed bone on their finger tips indicated that the wounds were inflicted by hand, not with teeth as the researchers initially thought. Closer examination of the position and angles of the wounds indicated that most if not all of them were self-inflicted. 

The abdominal organs below the ribcage of all four test subjects had been removed. While the heart, lungs and diaphragm remained in place, the skin and most of the muscles attached to the ribs had been ripped off, exposing the lungs through the ribcage. All the blood vessels and organs remained intact, they had just been taken out and laid on the floor, fanning out around the eviscerated but still living bodies of the subjects. The digestive tract of all four could be seen to be working, digesting food. It quickly became apparent that what they were digesting was their own flesh that they had ripped off and eaten over the course of days. 

Most of the soldiers were Russian special operatives at the facility, but still many refused to return to the chamber to remove the test subjects. They continued to scream to be left in the chamber and alternately begged and demanded that the gas be turned back on, lest they fall asleep... 

To everyone's surprise the test subjects put up a fierce fight in the process of being removed from the chamber. One of the Russian soldiers died from having his throat ripped out, another was gravely injured by having his testicles ripped off and an artery in his leg severed by one of the subject's teeth. Another 5 of the soldiers lost their lives if you count ones that committed suicide in the weeks following the incident. 

In the struggle one of the four living subjects had his spleen ruptured and he bled out almost immediately. The medical researchers attempted to sedate him but this proved impossible. He was injected with more than ten times the human dose of a morphine derivative and still fought like a cornered animal, breaking the ribs and arm of one doctor. When heart was seen to beat for a full two minutes after he had bled out to the point there was more air in his vascular system than blood. Even after it stopped he continued to scream and flail for another three minutes, struggling to attack anyone in reach and just repeating the word "MORE" over and over, weaker and weaker, until he finally fell silent. 

The surviving three test subjects were heavily restrained and moved to a medical facility, the two with intact vocal cords continuously begging for the gas demanding to be kept awake... 

The most injured of the three was taken to the only surgical operating room that the facility had. In the process of preparing the subject to have his organs placed back within his body it was found that he was effectively immune to the sedative they had given him to prepare him for the surgery. He fought furiously against his restraints when the anesthetic gas was brought out to put him under. He managed to tear most of the way through a four inch wide leather strap on one wrist, even through the weight of a 200 pound soldier holding that wrist as well. It took only a little more anesthetic than normal to put him under, and the instant his eyelids fluttered and closed, his heart stopped. In the autopsy of the test subject that died on the operating table it was found that his blood had triple the normal level of oxygen. His muscles that were still attached to his skeleton were badly torn and he had broken 9 bones in his struggle to not be subdued. Most of them were from the force his own muscles had exerted on them. 

The second survivor had been the first of the group of five to start screaming. His vocal cords destroyed he was unable to beg or object to surgery, and he only reacted by shaking his head violently in disapproval when the anesthetic gas was brought near him. He shook his head yes when someone suggested, reluctantly, they try the surgery without anesthetic, and did not react for the entire six hour procedure of replacing his abdominal organs and attempting to cover them with what remained of his skin. The surgeon presiding stated repeatedly that it should be medically possible for the patient to still be alive. One terrified nurse assisting the surgery stated that she had seen the patients mouth curl into a smile several times, whenever his eyes met hers. 

When the surgery ended the subject looked at the surgeon and began to wheeze loudly, attempting to talk while struggling. Assuming this must be something of drastic importance the surgeon had a pen and pad fetched so the patient could write his message. It was simple. "Keep cutting." 

The other two test subjects were given the same surgery, both without anesthetic as well. Although they had to be injected with a paralytic for the duration of the operation. The surgeon found it impossible to perform the operation while the patients laughed continuously. Once paralyzed the subjects could only follow the attending researchers with their eyes. The paralytic cleared their system in an abnormally short period of time and they were soon trying to escape their bonds. The moment they could speak they were again asking for the stimulant gas. The researchers tried asking why they had injured themselves, why they had ripped out their own guts and why they wanted to be given the gas again. 

Only one response was given: "I must remain awake." 

All three subject's restraints were reinforced and they were placed back into the chamber awaiting determination as to what should be done with them. The researchers, facing the wrath of their military 'benefactors' for having failed the stated goals of their project considered euthanizing the surviving subjects. The commanding officer, an ex-KGB instead saw potential, and wanted to see what would happen if they were put back on the gas. The researchers strongly objected, but were overruled. 

In preparation for being sealed in the chamber again the subjects were connected to an EEG monitor and had their restraints padded for long term confinement. To everyone's surprise all three stopped struggling the moment it was let slip that they were going back on the gas. It was obvious that at this point all three were putting up a great struggle to stay awake. One of subjects that could speak was humming loudly and continuously; the mute subject was straining his legs against the leather bonds with all his might, first left, then right, then left again for something to focus on. The remaining subject was holding his head off his pillow and blinking rapidly. Having been the first to be wired for EEG most of the researchers were monitoring his brain waves in surprise. They were normal most of the time but sometimes flat lined inexplicably. It looked as if he were repeatedly suffering brain death, before returning to normal. As they focused on paper scrolling out of the brainwave monitor only one nurse saw his eyes slip shut at the same moment his head hit the pillow. His brainwaves immediately changed to that of deep sleep, then flatlined for the last time as his heart simultaneously stopped. 

The only remaining subject that could speak started screaming to be sealed in now. His brainwaves showed the same flatlines as one who had just died from falling asleep. The commander gave the order to seal the chamber with both subjects inside, as well as three researchers. One of the named three immediately drew his gun and shot the commander point blank between the eyes, then turned the gun on the mute subject and blew his brains out as well. 

He pointed his gun at the remaining subject, still restrained to a bed as the remaining members of the medical and research team fled the room. "I won't be locked in here with these things! Not with you!" he screamed at the man strapped to the table. "WHAT ARE YOU?" he demanded. "I must know!" 

The subject smiled. 

"Have you forgotten so easily?" the subject asked. "We are you. We are the madness that lurks within you all, begging to be free at every moment in your deepest animal mind. We are what you hide from in your beds every night. We are what you sedate into silence and paralysis when you go to the nocturnal haven where we cannot tread." 

The researcher paused. Then aimed at the subject's heart and fired. The EEG flatlined as the subject weakly choked out, "So... nearly... free..."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 30, 2017)

It’s 14:23 here
Timezones 

I turn all sorts of internet off at my phone when sleeping. It’s also on dnd mode and have it with screen facing down


----------



## poutanko (Oct 30, 2017)

W said:


> Russian researchers in the late 1940s kept five people awake for fifteen days using an experimental gas based stimulant. They were kept in a sealed environment to carefully monitor their oxygen intake so the gas didn't kill them, since it was toxic in high concentrations. This was before closed circuit cameras so they had only microphones and five inch thick glass porthole sized windows into the chamber to monitor them. The chamber was stocked with books, cots to sleep on but no bedding, running water and toilet, and enough dried food to last all five for over a month.
> 
> The test subjects were political prisoners deemed enemies of the state during World War II.
> 
> ...


Isn't this from some creepy pasta site?


----------



## poutanko (Oct 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Nah just a coincidence really, I have tablet next to bed so if I see something I reply even if barely looking on one eye


...ignore them or just turn it off so you can sleep D:


----------



## Didi (Oct 30, 2017)

Man I haven't seen that creepypasta in like 10 years or something shiiiiieeet


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 30, 2017)

poutanko said:


> ...ignore them or just turn it off so you can sleep D:


It's not like the tablet wakes me up, would happen with or without it.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 30, 2017)

W that was a hell of a fanfic


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 30, 2017)

W said:


> Russian researchers in the late 1940s kept five people awake for fifteen days using an experimental gas based stimulant. They were kept in a sealed environment to carefully monitor their oxygen intake so the gas didn't kill them, since it was toxic in high concentrations. This was before closed circuit cameras so they had only microphones and five inch thick glass porthole sized windows into the chamber to monitor them. The chamber was stocked with books, cots to sleep on but no bedding, running water and toilet, and enough dried food to last all five for over a month.
> 
> The test subjects were political prisoners deemed enemies of the state during World War II.
> 
> ...


I watched this on youtube


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 30, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> I watched this on youtube



Did they actually act it out or was it like a reading with photo stills?


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 30, 2017)

W said:


> Did they actually act it out or was it like a reading with photo stills?


Just reading and photo stills


----------



## Viole (Oct 30, 2017)

I was like wew nice till i read last lineand went okay fanfiction


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 30, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> I was like wew nice till i read last lineand went okay fanfiction



I can’t believe I’m saying this but you need to use the Internet more 

This is like the most famous creepypasta


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2017)

Also first time seeing it, i'm usually not reading fanfictions


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 30, 2017)

It’s not a ‘fan’ fiction because a fan fiction requires a re-imagining of an established story.

This is original fiction.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## Viole (Oct 30, 2017)

Shrug emoji
Been using net extensively for only past 4 years

Before it was just for cs1.6 multiplaya spam


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 30, 2017)

Even I've seen that before.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 30, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Even I've seen that before.


You've seen everything before

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 30, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> You've seen everything before


----------



## Stelios (Oct 30, 2017)

So Kevin Spacy came out ha? Who knew


----------



## Stelios (Oct 30, 2017)

He’s being bashed as a predator at his Twitter

Hollywood
Never a dull moment


----------



## Viole (Oct 30, 2017)

@Mr. Waffles @RemChu @nfcnorth @Cubey Join the foodwars mafia in mm


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 30, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> @Mr. Waffles @RemChu @nfcnorth @Cubey Join the foodwars



What the fuck are the foodwars ?


----------



## Viole (Oct 30, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What the fuck are the foodwars ?


Mafia in mm


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 30, 2017)

Stelios said:


> So Kevin Spacy came out ha? Who knew





Stelios said:


> He’s being bashed as a predator at his Twitter
> 
> Hollywood
> Never a dull moment



He came out as a deflection to this.

Ye olde ‘have some sympathy because I’m gay’ tactic.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 30, 2017)

W said:


> He came out as a deflection to this.
> 
> Ye olde ‘have some sympathy because I’m gay’ tactic.



>Things I’ve learned by reading Dutch news


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 30, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Mafia in mm


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 30, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>



It’s just like NF.

Some of the players are pretty good.

Some of them are...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 30, 2017)

W said:


> It’s just like NF.
> 
> Some of the players are pretty good.
> 
> Some of them are...



It's more the multiple forums thing.
I tend to forget about forums that aren't NF. 
So many forgotten.
So many....


----------



## Didi (Oct 30, 2017)

Everyone with even the slightest interest in the industry knew Kevin Spacey was gay (or bi at the very least) for decades tho


----------



## Viole (Oct 30, 2017)

W said:


> It’s just like NF.
> 
> Some of the players are pretty good.
> 
> Some of them are...


Tho mostly the dank tiers are very new to mafia imo overall bar some who are just


----------



## Viole (Oct 30, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That... only helps a little.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 30, 2017)

@W @A but nowhere a @D to be found...


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @W @A but nowhere a @D to be found...


Become our D


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 30, 2017)

A said:


> Become our D


You can't handle it. 

but @Cubey is small enough to fit right in as your D

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Didi (Oct 30, 2017)

Sorry, I can only give you the double D

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 30, 2017)

Yall two about to scrap?


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 30, 2017)

Well played didi


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 30, 2017)

if Didi becomes the double D 

...need a @les 

and you can become the WADformers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @W @A but nowhere a @D to be found...



Don’t you mean...

@H


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 30, 2017)

W said:


> Don’t you mean...
> 
> @H


WAH


----------



## Didi (Oct 30, 2017)

tfw missed the WAHpocalypse


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 30, 2017)

I thought that was a funny adminfuck. Supposedly people all over the forum chimped out. Lighten up.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 30, 2017)

W said:


> I thought that was a funny adminfuck. Supposedly people all over the forum chimped out. Lighten up.


It had... mixed reviews.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 30, 2017)

In fact if I was Naruto and some neckbeard was nerdraging at me I would have simply responded to them with 

“WAH”


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It had... mixed reviews.



Mind you I’m probably the person who hates the staff most so if I’m defending one I’m definitely right.


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 30, 2017)

I was more like I don't know what is happening right now than anything during it.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 30, 2017)

I mean the event was great, 30 mins of NFC with an avatar, who can complain really?


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 30, 2017)

Yeah i missed the WAH prank but it sounded hilarious


Staff needs to do pranks more often imo

And do them when im actually online not asleep


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I mean the event was great, 30 mins of NFC with an avatar, who can complain really?


A true once in a lifetime occurance


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 30, 2017)

A said:


> Yeah i missed the WAH prank but it sounded hilarious
> 
> 
> Staff needs to do pranks more often imo
> ...


Unlikely to happen after what happened lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Oct 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I mean the event was great, 30 mins of NFC with an avatar, who can complain really?




Please tell me someone screenshotted that


----------



## Nello (Oct 30, 2017)

Stelios said:


> We are at an age where men’s lust is a profitable exploitable commodity but shhhh don’t say it outloud you sexist. You are allowed to silently buy it though


I hope one day, society will learn that every human is valuable and deserves respect.

I didn't want to say this because i'm afraid that people will shun me, but... SinRaven treats me like an object. To you he might seem like the kindest gentleman there is, but I can see the lust in his eyes. He doesn't want my companionship, he just wants my nudes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## Stelios (Oct 30, 2017)

Nello said:


> I hope one day, society will learn that every human is valuable and deserves respect.
> 
> I didn't want to say this because i'm afraid that people will shun me, but... SinRaven treats me like an object. To you he might seem like the kindest gentleman there is, but I can see the lust in his eyes. He doesn't want my companionship, he just wants my nudes



Sin is straight don’t worry


----------



## Nello (Oct 30, 2017)

Oh so now i'm not hot enough for him?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 30, 2017)

Nello said:


> Oh so now i'm not hot enough for him?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 30, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> @Mr. Waffles @RemChu @nfcnorth @Cubey Join the foodwars mafia in mm


Might but also trying to work on my game here and I don't want to get into many games as I know they will distract me.

Edit: And I plan on signing up for bleach which will be a distraction​


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 30, 2017)

Didi said:


> Please tell me someone screenshotted that


Error 404 not found


----------



## God (Oct 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You can't handle it.
> 
> but @Cubey is small enough to fit right in as your D



I don't get it


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 30, 2017)

Cubey said:


> I don't get it


----------



## God (Oct 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>



Oh wait now I get it.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 30, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Oh wait now I get it.


​


----------



## God (Oct 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> ​



I'll remember this betrayal


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 30, 2017)

Cubey said:


> I'll remember this betrayal


I still owe you  some anal poundage so smd hoho


----------



## God (Oct 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I still owe you  some anal poundage so smd hoho



So... nice weather we're having huh?


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 30, 2017)

you guys are gayer then Eros


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 30, 2017)

Cubey said:


> So... nice weather we're having huh?


Naw I'm having some tornado level wind cunts up my ass. Had to bolt the gate shut cos the wind slammed it open yesterday and I was waiting to fly off like Mary Poppins cos that shit was slamming me hard and fast


----------



## God (Oct 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Naw I'm having some tornado level wind cunts up my ass. Had to bolt the gate shut cos the wind slammed it open yesterday and I was waiting to fly off like Mary Poppins cos that shit was slamming me hard and fast



Just go inside


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 30, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Just go inside


I had to fix the gate  One of my dogs is retarded so tries to go outside even though there's trees flying all over the damn place


----------



## God (Oct 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I had to fix the gate  One of my dogs is retarded so tries to go outside even though there's trees flying all over the damn place



Maybe your dog knew something and was trying to go after it


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 30, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Maybe your dog knew something and was trying to go after it


 are you and my dog in the same IQ range


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm going to need either Plat or Nello to start their games by tomorrow the latest because I would like 4 games for statistic purposes in October because having 3 games means I can't perfectly measure some statistics because 1/3 aka 33.33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333(indefinite) repeating is cancer to my OCD tendencies


----------



## God (Oct 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> are you and my dog in the same IQ range



Who are you to say your dog didn't realize something about the storm?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 30, 2017)

And also there's only one game ongoing so there's room for one more. 

Although good luck coordinating with Shizune's phase start times because >130 AM phase endings/starts.


----------



## Nello (Oct 30, 2017)

I can start mine if @Platinum holds off on his Mexican game a bit.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 30, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Who are you to say your dog didn't realize something about the storm?


Bark bark are you gonna chase after sharknado or cthulhu?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 30, 2017)

Nello said:


> I can start mine if @Platinum holds off on his Mexican game a bit.



Go for it. I need a brief refractory period from hosting.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 30, 2017)

Excellent.

Now send the roles.


----------



## God (Oct 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Bark bark are you gonna chase after sharknado or cthulhu?



What if the secret to peace and happiness was out there? Then you just missed out


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 30, 2017)

Cubey said:


> What if the secret to peace and happiness was out there? Then you just missed out


The day I find peace and happiness sharknado will swallow New York for reals

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Oct 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> The day I find peace and happiness sharknado will swallow New York for reals



You need to get some HOPE up in your system

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 30, 2017)

Cubey said:


> You need to get some HOPE up in your system


Hippy orphans pissing elephants?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 30, 2017)

glad 2 see u 2 have resumed ur bromance

i guess

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## God (Oct 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Hippy orphans pissing elephants?


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 30, 2017)

Cubey said:


>


  to you too


----------



## God (Oct 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> to you too



It's ok. I know it's hard for you to let anyone in. You can trust me with your feelings


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 30, 2017)

Cubey said:


> It's ok. I know it's hard for you to let anyone in. You can trust me with your feelings


Nevah again


----------



## Nello (Oct 30, 2017)

W said:


> And also there's only one game ongoing so there's room for one more.
> 
> Although good luck coordinating with Shizune's phase start times because >130 AM phase endings/starts.


6:30 AM for me


----------



## God (Oct 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Nevah again



Don't be like that. I will always be here for you


----------



## Platinum (Oct 30, 2017)

C-Cubert-kun!

He's confessing his feelings!


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 30, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Don't be like that. I will always be here for you


Until you fake kys again with no regard to anyone but yourself.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 30, 2017)

damn


----------



## God (Oct 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You had internet to post your last goodbye's though.



That status update was just random and had terrible timing.

If I truly wanted to kill myself, I would just do it. I'm not one for pretense or attention


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Oct 30, 2017)

Cubey said:


> I'm not one for pretense or attention


...


----------



## God (Oct 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> ...





I only talk to a handful of people. What kind of childish person needs to declare their suicide on narutoforums of all places?


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 30, 2017)

Cubey said:


> I only talk to a handful of people. What kind of childish person needs to declare their suicide on narutoforums of all places?


...I'm going to assume you're just shitposting and to not answer this seriously.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 30, 2017)

If Cubey really wanted to die, he would just sign up for an OBD mafia game and let them do it for him.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## God (Oct 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> There there... shhh... shhh... it ok it ok... shh... shh...



If you don't want to admit you guys flipped out over nothing, I understand


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 30, 2017)

Cubey said:


> If you don't want to admit you guys flipped out over nothing, I understand


Ugh your ignorance tilts me, the fact that you actually don't comprehend the situation is sad. 

I'm done


----------



## Nello (Oct 30, 2017)

I think I want to start my game 24:00 CET tomorrow for the spooky spooky


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 30, 2017)

Cubey said:


> My bad... like how am I supposed to respond to this? I honest-to-god did not have internet access and that status, while horribly timed, was relatively tame.
> 
> I appreciate the concern but...IM NOT FUCKING SUICIDAL



ya but as u said ur last status update was hella ominous in retrospect prolly woulda been better to say "wont be around for a minute" or smth and u have opened up about struggling with erm, issues in the past so its not a tremendous stretch

and i dont think all that is as big a deal but afaik when u came back and heard about all ur homeys thinking u were RIP ur reaction was basically '' instead of how ur reacting now is the part that has peeps like WW all like ''


----------



## God (Oct 30, 2017)

Anyways, I'm washing my hands of this issue. I'm not suicidal. If my absence hurt you @White Wolf my bad buddy I would never pull some attention-seeking shit like that.

I'll let y'all figure it out from here, you have my apologies.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shizune (Oct 30, 2017)

_Rap's Jackie Chan!
We ain't DOIN' them fake stunts!
My crown won't FIT on your BUM ASS lace fronts!

_​


----------



## Stelios (Oct 30, 2017)

Death is inside the folding cots:
it spends its life sleeping on the slow mattresses,
in the black blankets, and suddenly breathes out:
it blows out a mournful sound that swells the sheets,
and the beds go sailing toward a port
where death is waiting, dressed like an admiral.​

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Emberguard (Oct 30, 2017)

W said:


> Russian researchers in the late 1940s kept five people awake for fifteen days using an experimental gas based stimulant. They were kept in a sealed environment to carefully monitor their oxygen intake so the gas didn't kill them, since it was toxic in high concentrations. This was before closed circuit cameras so they had only microphones and five inch thick glass porthole sized windows into the chamber to monitor them. The chamber was stocked with books, cots to sleep on but no bedding, running water and toilet, and enough dried food to last all five for over a month.
> 
> The test subjects were political prisoners deemed enemies of the state during World War II.
> 
> ...


that's so messed up


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2017)

W said:


> Russian researchers in the late 1940s kept five people awake for fifteen days using an experimental gas based stimulant. They were kept in a sealed environment to carefully monitor their oxygen intake so the gas didn't kill them, since it was toxic in high concentrations. This was before closed circuit cameras so they had only microphones and five inch thick glass porthole sized windows into the chamber to monitor them. The chamber was stocked with books, cots to sleep on but no bedding, running water and toilet, and enough dried food to last all five for over a month.
> 
> The test subjects were political prisoners deemed enemies of the state during World War II.
> 
> ...


Is this a real thing? Read this like 10 years ago, meme right?


----------



## Didi (Oct 30, 2017)

watching yu-gi-oh on twitch, the nostalgia


----------



## Platinum (Oct 30, 2017)

That's a creepypasta; don't be foolin the young ones


----------



## Emberguard (Oct 30, 2017)

So uh, @Cubey what was with that status update????????


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 30, 2017)

Platinum said:


> That's a creepypasta; don't be foolin the young ones



Me? Deceive? 

Never...


----------



## God (Oct 30, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> So uh, @Cubey what was with that status update????????



I was trying to see if I could predict my own death


----------



## Emberguard (Oct 30, 2017)

Platinum said:


> That's a creepypasta; don't be foolin the young ones


 Yeah I figured. It seemed a little too well remembered in the re-telling to be real when they themselves wouldn't have been there to witness it


----------



## Emberguard (Oct 30, 2017)

Cubey said:


> I was trying to see if I could predict my own death


Everyone is "about to die" in some sense of the word xD less then a hundred years is so little.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 30, 2017)

not me p sure im immortal


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 30, 2017)

cuz LEGENDS NEVER DIE

THEY BECOME A PART OF YOU


----------



## Didi (Oct 30, 2017)

W said:


> cuz LEGENDS NEVER DIE
> 
> THEY BECOME A PART OF YOU



CAN YOU HEAR THEM SCREAMING OUT YOUR NAAAAAAAAAAME


----------



## God (Oct 30, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> Everyone is "about to die" in some sense of the word xD less then a hundred years is so little.



Life appears to be a fleeting thing, unfortunately. Hard for me to make any meaning out of it tbh


----------



## Platinum (Oct 30, 2017)

Cubey said:


> I was trying to see if I could predict my own death

Reactions: Like 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 30, 2017)

If u scroll past the Drake’s really fast they look like waffles


----------



## Shiny (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## God (Oct 30, 2017)

Platinum said:


> *Spoiler*: __



At least spoiler tag your shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Oct 30, 2017)

W said:


> If u scroll past the Drake’s really fast they look like waffles




How appropriate @Mr. Waffles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Oct 30, 2017)

Platinum said:


>


----------



## Platinum (Oct 30, 2017)

Cubey said:


>


----------



## God (Oct 30, 2017)

Platinum said:


>


----------



## Platinum (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## God (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## Platinum (Oct 30, 2017)

:metacat


----------



## God (Oct 30, 2017)



Reactions: Lewd 3


----------



## Didi (Oct 30, 2017)

:swasticat


----------



## Platinum (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## God (Oct 30, 2017)

Platinum said:


>


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2017)

:laixcat

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Oct 30, 2017)

I still miss swasticat  gat damn carebear mods


----------



## Didi (Oct 30, 2017)

@White Wolf Now that you're the emote king, bring back swasticat!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2017)

Didi said:


> @White Wolf Now that you're the emote king, bring back swasticat!


It's 2017 guys! 

Would cause a shit storm eventually.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm still waiting for  to return


----------



## God (Oct 30, 2017)

That reminds me: why is the code for  kobeha when it's mj?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 30, 2017)

Cubey said:


> That reminds me: why is the code for  kobeha when it's mj?


@White Wolf stop being so white and learn the difference between Kobe and MJ please


----------



## Didi (Oct 30, 2017)

@White Wolf confirmed racist af


----------



## Legend (Oct 30, 2017)

So @Platinum . Order Won let that sink in.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 30, 2017)

Legend said:


> So @Platinum . Order Won let that sink in.



LG carried order like you carry pizzas to my home when I order Papa Johns.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Oct 30, 2017)

>LG
>order

You fools didn't even know there was another team 

LG is Honorary Lord of Team Inactifags


----------



## Legend (Oct 30, 2017)

Platinum said:


> LG carried order like you carry pizzas to my home when I order Papa Johns.


He was a pawn in the game. Used until he was no longer necessary. The Result is what matters.


----------



## Aries (Oct 30, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 30, 2017)

Tempted to get back to my editing ways and make a edit series out this or the 90s version


----------



## Legend (Oct 30, 2017)

Best Animated Spiderman


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2017)

Those. Legs. *fist in mouth, bites down* ~o~




Legend said:


> Best Animated Spiderman



Ew no. Wasn't there a better one?


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2017)

Hands down the best.


didn't even know Spectacular was a thing.
If I did blocked it out of memory due to the art style. Never that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 30, 2017)

Thats just your nostalgia speaking. Spectacular had better plot characterizations respect for comic continiuity


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2017)

but it was cancelled.


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2017)

Stories good, but at least make it look sexy.


----------



## Legend (Oct 31, 2017)

Some of the best shows have been cancelled prematurely. Young Justice for example. But luckily fans brought it back. Sometimes they get good ratings but merchandise dont sell.


----------



## Emberguard (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> not me p sure im immortal


So far so good right?


----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Might but also trying to work on my game here and I don't want to get into many games as I know they will distract me.
> 
> Edit: And I plan on signing up for bleach which will be a distraction​


Eh it wont be that activity heavy like nf despiye my wishes

And bleach will be after foodwar ends, so you safe on that 

@Cubey


----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2017)

Two KakaSaku comics I found

Looking for some players 
It gonna be a fun game but dont inatifag


----------



## Shiny (Oct 31, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Hands down the best.
> 
> 
> didn't even know Spectacular was a thing.
> If I did blocked it out of memory due to the art style. Never that.



damn this one was so good  my only complaint is that spiderman would get his ass kicked almost all the time

the 1960 one was the most funny


----------



## Aries (Oct 31, 2017)

90s spiderman was banned from throwing a punch do to censors, hence why all you see him do is kick someone or web them. its why he kept getting beat up. their both good in their own ways. 90s spiderman adapted alot of the spiderman arcs. be it clone saga, secret wars etc. but spectacular respected its source material and weaved together a fascinating series with each episode developing the overall each season.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2017)

Well little kid me never caught on to that. The more you know!


----------



## God (Oct 31, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Eh it wont be that activity heavy like nf despiye my wishes
> 
> And bleach will be after foodwar ends, so you safe on that
> 
> @Cubey



I'm gonna sign up, jeez


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2017)

Can we get some other expression emote.

Legit tired of seeing that drake emote.

Oh boy.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 31, 2017)

I feel like playing again


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2017)

Did town level up? You guys are playing really well.


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2017)

: kobe ha is triggering me too


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Can we get some other expression emote.
> 
> Legit tired of seeing that drake emote.
> 
> Oh boy.



Nah, Drake is a MAN.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 31, 2017)

RemChu said:


> : kobe ha is triggering me too


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 31, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 31, 2017)

@White Wolf


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 31, 2017)

A said:


> @White Wolf


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2017)

Cubey said:


> I'm gonna sign up, jeez


Dont make it like how you were gonna destroy sections and get to top 3 posters 

@White Wolf


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 31, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Dont make it like how you were gonna destroy sections and get to top 3 posters
> 
> @White Wolf


wot u want


----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> wot u want




I'll whoop yo ass u hoe

You feel like playing again, you know wat to do


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 31, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>


Wait why would panda make my old usertitle into an emote? Now its not special anymore


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 31, 2017)

A said:


> Wait why would panda make my old usertitle into an emote? Now its not special anymore


Wakarimasen 



Viole1369 said:


> I'll whoop yo ass u hoe
> 
> You feel like playing again, you know wat to do


Ehhhhhhhhh

ehhhhhh

I feel like shitposting 1000 posts in a game and sweeping the round as mafia


----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Wakarimasen
> 
> 
> Ehhhhhhhhh
> ...


When tf I said you cant shitpost there


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 31, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> When tf I said you cant shitpost there


When you included 76 essay warriors up my ass


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2017)

.hack GU remastered on birthday, never played those. "as well as a brand new fourth installment" Oh wow, something new. 

Nioh on the 7th of November, grabbing that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Oct 31, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Nioh on the 7th of November, grabbing that.



Bout damn time. Now if only they'd release bloodborne and horizon on pc

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

_Watch your MAN!
THEN you should watch your mouth!
_
This is how you start a VERSE.
_
_​


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

Wow I am gonna be so unbearable when this album drops wkjwkj. Well you've all been warned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Bout damn time. Now if only they'd release bloodborne and horizon on pc


Legit contemplated getting ps4 last season for horizon and nioh.  
Would play bb too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Wow I am gonna be so unbearable when this album drops wkjwkj. Well you've all been warned.


So nothing will change.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

RemChu said:


> So nothing will change.



Girl I don't understand your problem with me. I been tried to work it out with you. It's tired tbh.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Girl I don't understand your problem with me. I been tried to work it out with you. It's tired tbh.


Suck this dick and we good fam.

Serious:
It's a joke. Thus the emoji.  You are part of the community and family. I have no ill feelings towards you lol. I just laugh at your arguments with people. Doesn't mean I dislike you, I laugh at stuff I find funny.

You bring something unique to this community and I wouldn't want it gone.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 31, 2017)

You’ve been
Thunderstruck 

Dum dum turun dum dum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2017)

@White Wolf 
Literally who
>Santi
>Wad
>Remchu
>White

Which of these look essay warrior to ya


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 31, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> @White Wolf
> Literally who
> >Santi
> >Wad
> ...


All of the above except Santi

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

_Ride the dick like a BMX!
No man wanna be my ex!
I love when he go on tour!
'Cause he comes more!
When I see him less!
I get up, set off!
I turn OffSet on!
_
Okay but the way Cardi B's rap game has really leveled up​


----------



## Stelios (Oct 31, 2017)

Shizune said:


> _Ride the dick like a BMX!
> No man wanna be my ex!
> I love when he go on tour!
> 'Cause he comes more!
> ...




Everybody a slave, only some are aware
That the government releasin' poison in the air
That's the reason I collect so many guns in my lair
I ain't never caught slippin', never underprepared
Yeah, the Shaitan army, they display it proudly
George Bush the grandson of Aleister Crowley
They want you to believe the lie that the enemy Saudi
The enemy ain't Saudi, the enemy around me
There's fluoride in the water, but nobody know that
It's also a prominent ingredient in Prozac
How could any government bestow that?
A proud people who believe in political throwback
That's not all that I'm here to present you
I know about the black pope in Solomon's Temple
Yeah, about the Vatican assassins and how they will get you
And how they cloned Barack Hussein Obama in a test tube


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Everybody a slave, only some are aware
> That the government releasin' poison in the air
> That's the reason I collect so many guns in my lair
> I ain't never caught slippin', never underprepared
> ...



Literally when would I listen to this? It reminds me of school.


----------



## Santí (Oct 31, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> @White Wolf
> Literally who
> >Santi
> >Wad
> ...





White Wolf said:


> All of the above except Santi



I'm quite the essay warrior when I'm stoned.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 31, 2017)

Santi said:


> I'm quite the essay warrior when I'm stoned.


We're talking about mafia not the perfect baking point of pot brownies.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

Hmm I want the 10k posts medal...

Realistically how long would it take me to spam my way to spam 2,429 posts without breaking the rules?

I'm thinking I could do it under an hour if I really try...


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 31, 2017)

Shizune said:


> I'm thinking I could do it under an hour if I really try...


That is impossible. You need to wait 10 seconds to make a post and considering there are only 3600 seconds in an hour, you could only make 360 posts if you time it exceedingly well.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 31, 2017)

Even if the limit didn't exist it would mean 1 post per 1.5 second. Unless all your posts were like one word long (which probably would mean a punishment for spamming) it would still be pretty hard to do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 31, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Hmm I want the 10k posts medal...
> 
> Realistically how long would it take me to spam my way to spam 2,429 posts without breaking the rules?
> 
> I'm thinking I could do it under an hour if I really try...




I can trigger you and you can rant and I won’t report np


----------



## Stelios (Oct 31, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Literally when would I listen to this? It reminds me of school.



The conspiracy bullshit rhyme is like over 9000 times better than the bmx dick riding.
Like how can you find quality in such low level word literacy?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

Stelios said:


> The conspiracy bullshit rhyme is like over 9000 times better than the bmx dick riding.
> Like how can you find quality in such low level word literacy?



I mean you'd just have to hear the song, it's all in the delivery.


1:42


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

Like music is meant to be fun to me. I cannot for the life of me understand all that scary ass music about death, where the artists dress up like corpses and scream at you. Goodbye lmfaooo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 31, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Like music is meant to be fun to me. I cannot for the life of me understand all that scary ass music about death, where the artists dress up like corpses and scream at you. Goodbye lmfaooo.



Music is for everybody and touches everyone in a different way. I just want to assess if you consider this a masterpiece for real. Do you listen to any other type of music?


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Music is for everybody and touches everyone in a different way. I just want to assess if you consider this a masterpiece for real. Do you listen to any other type of music?



Motorsport isn't a masterpiece, _but _Nicki's verse on it is a masterpiece.

Obviously I listen to more than one genre. Even if I _only _listened to Nicki Minaj (I don't), she is a multigenre artist.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

_Watch your man!
Then you should watch your MOUTH!
_
is one of the best verse openers I've ever heard. Debate a moderator​


----------



## Santí (Oct 31, 2017)

Nitty only listens to the most basic of hip-hop and pop.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

Santi said:


> Nitty only listens to the most basic of hip-hop and pop.



I speak to the sis about once a month but she suddenly has access to my entire Spotify and Apple Music playlists. Hmm


----------



## Didi (Oct 31, 2017)

I mean all the verses and stuff you post all sound very trashy tbh

All about being a nasty person to eachother and being hoes and all that stuff
trailer park shit

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

Girl no offense but maybe rather than dogging on the genre you should just admit you don't get it

Like there's a reason this kind of rap is very local to the US. Europeans never seem to get it


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

Didi what country are you from again because if it's one of those weird ass countries with the rock bands that dress up like dead people and then scream at their audience we are about to TALK, because THAT is not just trashy it's actually terrifying


----------



## Santí (Oct 31, 2017)

I’m an American who is very involved with hip-hop. 

I can say for certain Nitty is basic.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

Didi said:


> I mean all the verses and stuff you post all sound very trashy tbh
> 
> All about being a nasty person to eachother and being hoes and all that stuff
> trailer park shit



Like this whoooole post is so corny

1. What exactly do you mean by trashy and why is it a bad thing?

2. Rap is a competitive thing, you clearly wouldn't get that being in Europe.

3. Nothing wrong with being sexual, gotta question whether the "being hoes" complaint gets levied against male rappers too

4. "Trailer park shit" OK this is just getting racist


----------



## Didi (Oct 31, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Didi what country are you from again because if it's one of those weird ass countries with the rock bands that dress up like dead people and then scream at their audience we are about to TALK, because THAT is not just trashy it's actually terrifying




First of all, even if I was, that would have literally zero implication on my point, you can't just go 'NO BUT YOU' to defend yourself lmao

Second of all, Netherlands. I think we're mostly known internationally for our EDM?  
So yeah, no lyrics, there, or funky costumes, just DJs doing their thing


I don't like the kinda thing you're describing either way so the point is moot

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 31, 2017)

Didi said:


> Second of all, Netherlands. I think we're mostly known internationally for our EDM?
> So yeah, no lyrics, there, or funky costumes, just DJs doing their thing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

Santi said:


> I’m an American who is very involved with hip-hop.
> 
> I can say for certain Nitty is basic.



I hate when y'all talk down to me. Motorsport is the hottest record out right now, Cardi, Migos and Nicki are some of the hottest rappers out right now, and Nicki's verse in particular is being near-unanimously acclaimed across the industry by producers, songwriters, critics, DJs and everyone in between.

I understand NF's audience doesn't have a lot of overlap with NF audience, but you are on some other shit if you're looking down your nose at Nicki Minaj. That's one of the greatest rappers of all time, and it's fine if you don't like rap but writing her off as "basic" or "trailer park" is really offensive.


----------



## Didi (Oct 31, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Like this whoooole post is so corny
> 
> 1. What exactly do you mean by trashy and why is it a bad thing?
> 
> ...




1. Low status / low class shit, you know exactly what I mean. Non-dignified. 

2. That's the only blatantly racist thing anyone's said so far 

3. Nothing wrong with it, but they can take it too far for _my_ liking. And yeah ofc, when a male rapper is just rapping about how many girls he's banging or getting his dick sucked or whatever, it's trashy as well to me, don't try and make this into a sexist thing.

4. ??????????????????????????????
Literally what is racist about that? Trailer park is used as a socio-economic term here, literally no racial implications whatsoever. Smh at you always digging for straws to get offended about


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

Like, do y'all not know that Nicki Minaj is from the Queens borough of NYC? The same place _Nas_ is from? The guy who made diss tracks mainstream with Ether?

Battle rap is an art form that exists, Nicki is from Queens, you can at least respect that she's good at the art she does and that she's carrying the tradition forward. You don't have to like battle rap, you can listen to that historical rap or whatever instead, but there's no reason to insult Nicki Minaj.


----------



## Santí (Oct 31, 2017)

Didi said:


> Literally what is racist about that? Trailer park is used as a socio-economic term here, literally no racial implications whatsoever. Smh



It’s used almost exclusively on poor whites here, as poor colored people will live in “ghettos” or “inner-city” areas.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

How are you gonna look down at American rap as "trailer park shit" and then say I'm "grasping for straws to be offended about"

What you said was offensive and on top of that there are always racial overtones whenever a white person talks about black art


----------



## Didi (Oct 31, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Like, do y'all not know that Nicki Minaj is from the Queens borough of NYC? The same place _Nas_ is from? The guy who made diss tracks mainstream with Ether?
> 
> Battle rap is an art form that exists, Nicki is from Queens, you can at least respect that she's good at the art she does and that she's carrying the tradition forward. You don't have to like battle rap, you can listen to that historical rap or whatever instead, but there's no reason to insult Nicki Minaj.




I'm not saying anything about her skills, judging from her popularity and your adoration she is probably very good at it

All I was saying is that I don't like this 'battle rap' apparently
Pretty much all the stuff you post seems to be about people dissing eachother about petty or personal shit, and I don't like that


You can still like that
but if you don't want us to respond and possibly disagree with your liking of it, maybe you shouldn't make it like half of your posts in here


----------



## Shiny (Oct 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

This is still the funniest fucking thing I've ever seen


----------



## Didi (Oct 31, 2017)

Shizune said:


> How are you gonna look down at American rap as "trailer park shit" and then say I'm "grasping for straws to be offended about"





I didn't call all american rap trailer park shit, just the verses you post



Shizune said:


> What you said was offensive and on top of that there are always racial overtones whenever a white person talks about black art



looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool okay I'm outta here fucking Nitty jesus christ


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

WLKJLKJDSFKJSALKJ


----------



## Santí (Oct 31, 2017)

On the topic of the music, when it comes to Nicky I consider her very good at punchlines and delivering, and as a musician she’s introduced a lot of new ideas and a different approach to the genre; however, strictly as a lyricist I find her severely lacking and her rythm and beat often recycled


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

Didi said:


> I didn't call all american rap trailer park shit, just the verses you post
> 
> 
> 
> looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool okay I'm outta here fucking Nitty jesus christ



How can you be blind to the fact that race influences your thoughts?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

Santi said:


> On the topic of the music, when it comes to Nicky I consider her very good at punchlines and delivering, and as a musician she’s introduced a lot of new ideas and a different approach to the genre; however, strictly as a lyricist I find her severely lacking and her rythm and beat often recycled



How are her rhythm and beat recycled?


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

I need to go to bed so I will depart on this note.


You simply need to watch this and understand that Nicki is the greatest to ever do it.​


----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2017)

Hint

If a musicians 99% songs is about how much he/she fucks, alchol,drugs ,sex,money burning and videos being slut anthems


101% chance "Music" is gutter shit


And dont bitch about popularity

Have a good pair of tits and get naked in mid of street and you will gain plenty of it.


----------



## Didi (Oct 31, 2017)

Shizune said:


> How can you be blind to the fact that race influences your thoughts?




That's not the point it was about. You're basically saying that if I had said the EXACT same thing but was black, that you wouldn't start bringing up all this shit

Don't you see how ridiculous and regressive that is?

like by saying "there are always racial overtones whenever a white person talks about black art"  you are VERY much implying that all white opinions on black art are by default invalidated, and that is some of the most extreme bullshit I have ever read on this site. It's such an easy way of deflection too, like, don't want to defend the argument? Just say the person is not even allowed to have an opinion because he/she can't understand. Instead of trying to make that person understand. So weak.

If you didn't mean it like that, fine. But if you don't get my point here, then we are done talking about this.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Santí (Oct 31, 2017)

Shizune said:


> How are her rhythm and beat recycled?



I worded that kinda weird because I didn’t really know how to word it, but basically when I listen to Nicky I have the impression that the beat moves to Nicky’s verses, rather than Nicky’s verses moving to the beat; if you understand where I’m going with this.

So from song to song, even though a different beat is playing, Nicky’s flow or rhythm more or less doesn’t move much when she’s delivering.


----------



## Shiny (Oct 31, 2017)

@Shizune 

@Didi 


@Santi

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2017)

Wheres me shiny

Ill kidnap you


----------



## Santí (Oct 31, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Wheres me shiny
> 
> Ill kidnap you



You don’t matter.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 31, 2017)

Shizune said:


> 2. Rap is a competitive thing, you clearly wouldn't get that being in Europe.


Wtf is this supposed to mean.


----------



## Shiny (Oct 31, 2017)

@Viole1369  you weren't even here to begin with


What if...i let you kidnap my body

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Shiny (Oct 31, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Wtf is this supposed to mean.


Exactly


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Hint
> 
> If a musicians 99% songs is about how much he/she fucks, alchol,drugs ,sex,money burning and videos being slut anthems
> 
> ...



Someone better come get this weeb ass bitch. I know he's not about to talk about rap being trashy with that trash set promoting that trash website. Where in the fuck do you get off talking about sexual exploitation while wearing that set?

Nicki Minaj worked extremely hard to build a _legacy _off her _music_. She is popular because she has _endured _and _improved _over 10 years. Meanwhile anime is nearly unanimously sexually exploitative towards its female characters, like your trash set indicates.

Viole, you need to sign up for a game and otherwise shut your mouth. It's sad that you have to keep coming back here to advertise your forum because it's such a flop.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

Nicki's boobs have nothing to do with why she is successful. However your cartoons very often rely on drawn boobs to draw in viewers. And you know it because I'm not the only one here who's complained about the weird sexual vibe you bring with your weeb ass mess.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

"2 members online"

Screaming


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2017)

Says the bitch who posts 24/7 about verses objectifying women as sex tools


And has gall to bitch to others


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 31, 2017)

Guys you're gonna make Law mad again.

So please continue

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

@Viole1369 Do you ACTUALLY want to talk about sexual exploitation or were you just using it to make a point about music you don't like? Because sexual exploitation is VERY REAL in anime.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Santí (Oct 31, 2017)

Viole is a degenerate, we know this already. Stop wasting time with him and constructively debate rap with me since I know what I'm talking about.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Says the bitch who posts 24/7 about verses objectifying women as sex tools
> 
> 
> And has gall to bitch to others



That sentence literally proves you don't even understand what objectifying means.

Screaming


----------



## Santí (Oct 31, 2017)

Fucking reply to me you honky.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

Nah I'm cryinggg

like he really built his whole ass weeb forum and advertises it constantly and gets 2 concurrent users wkjwkjwk


----------



## Didi (Oct 31, 2017)

>can't defend own stuff
>deflect and attack other stuff while throwing in a few ad hominems

every
fucking
time

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2017)

stop whining like a broken record


I listen rap and enjoy it, doesn't mean its not gutter thrash as far as music goes because all it does in today mainstream is objectify women ,promote drugs and alcohol

And relies on cheap girls twerking to even get views


Fuck outta here


----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2017)

Santi said:


> Viole is a degenerate, we know this already. Stop wasting time with him and constructively debate rap with me since I know what I'm talking about.


Suck my dick santi


----------



## Shiny (Oct 31, 2017)

Ill stop being neutral here and slap yo asses bitchs

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Oct 31, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> I listen rap and enjoy it, doesn't mean its not gutter thrash as far as music goes because all it does in today is objectify women ,promote drugs and alcohol
> 
> And relies on cheap girls twerking to even get views




okay now you're being dumb, that is a vast overgeneralization bruh
like 'lewronggeneration' DAE ALL RAP IS TRASH I ONLY LISTEN TO REAL MUSIC FOR REAL INTELLECTUALS type dumb post


----------



## Santí (Oct 31, 2017)

Shizune said:


> @Viole1369 Do you ACTUALLY want to talk about sexual exploitation or were you just using it to make a point about music you don't like? Because sexual exploitation is VERY REAL in anime.



Man I had forgotten what an alpha bitch Ragyo was, I’m literally shaking right now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

Santi said:


> I worded that kinda weird because I didn’t really know how to word it, but basically when I listen to Nicky I have the impression that the beat moves to Nicky’s verses, rather than Nicky’s verses moving to the beat; if you understand where I’m going with this.
> 
> So from song to song, even though a different beat is playing, Nicky’s flow or rhythm more or less doesn’t move much when she’s delivering.



I think you're just noticing the 2017 rap trends. Like I can see what you're saying with some of the verses from this year because they're over similar trap-esque beats. This verse embodies it:


But she's also done verses that sound completely different this year.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2017)

Didi said:


> okay now you're being dumb, that is a vast overgeneralization bruh
> like 'lewronggeneration' DAE ALL RAP IS TRASH I ONLY LISTEN TO REAL MUSIC FOR REAL INTELLECTUALS type dumb post


Phone typing is hard didi especially to hee

But current mainstream is and we both know it

Hell i fucking love eminem, prolly my top solo artist, but doesn't mean his songs also doesnt fall in that. I wont ever go outta line to defend that he doesnt do this kinda shit.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> stop whining like a broken record
> 
> 
> I listen rap and enjoy it, doesn't mean its not gutter thrash as far as music goes because all it does in today mainstream is objectify women ,promote drugs and alcohol
> ...



I'm screaming because you're saying this as an ANIME FAN wkwjkwjwkjsdlfjsd;klj

when trash is too unaware to know it's trash...


----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2017)

Says the weeblord who signed up on anime forum to bitch about anime

Fucking


----------



## Didi (Oct 31, 2017)

Shizune said:


> I'm screaming because you're saying this as an ANIME FAN wkwjkwjwkjsdlfjsd;klj
> 
> when trash is too unaware to know it's trash...



Shizune
Member of Narutoforums since 2009
7595 posts

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Phone typing is hard didi especially to hee
> 
> But current mainstream is and we both know it
> 
> Hell i fucking love eminem, prolly my top solo artist, but doesn't mean his songs also doesnt fall in that. I wont ever go outta line to defend that he doesnt do this kinda shit.



OH OH so you LOVE the rapper who talks about physical violence against women and gay people, but Nicki Minaj and Cardi B are "hoes" and "objectified" for bragging about their sexual prowess?

This is why your stupid ass is running that dead forum wkjwkjwkwj


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2017)

*_grabs popcorn_*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

Yeah girl 'cause being into one manga that I stopped reading 5 years ago and never finished is comparable to running and advertising a flop anime site with 2 users on it

Now y'all know you're just trolling


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

Ok I'm going to bed for real.

- Anyone who doesn't actually care about women or sexual violence but uses them to make a point is disgusting.

- Anyone who likes Eminem and doesn't denounce the violent and hateful things he says is disgusting.

- Anyone who likes Kill La Kill and doesn't denounce its sexually violent plot is disgusting.

I support women. Especially black women. And I have nothing else to say on the matter, besides to express my utter disgust at some of you.​


----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2017)

Translation im dumb bitch who has never ran remotely anything that involves building something from base.


But I sure know how to bitch about it.


And clearly cant read cuz I said eminem still falls in that thrash even if I enjoyed it


----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2017)

Here's what you are

A Feminazi who has arsenal of two worda

You are racist

And You are anti women

Nothing fucking else.

Since day you started bitching in this thread without me even ever talking to you


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Translation im dumb bitch who has never ran remotely anything that involves building something from base.
> 
> 
> But I sure know how to bitch about it.
> ...



She thinks she's building something WKJEKLSJDGSDLKG

Why are weebs like this


----------



## Shiny (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2017)

We should honestly just move on 

Let it go

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Didi (Oct 31, 2017)

Woop, there it is

Sorry Law
I should've known that saying I'm not fond of the lyrics he posts would've triggered all this, but eh

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Since day you started bitching in this thread without me even ever talking to you



Girl it's because you are trash an exude the aura of trash. Like regardless of how I ever started with you, you showed your true colors tonight and my first impression of you was clearly accurate. I'm a good judge of trash, what can I say? It's a talent.


----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2017)

Oh wait you would need IQ to build a forum

Which you clearly don't.

Also great point dragging in a forum on another user to attack because you cant attack his argument. Shows your debate skill and overall level.

Also in case you are blind
Im signed up in two of aries games.
People have a life unlike you maybe


----------



## Stelios (Oct 31, 2017)

I can literally respond to every single argument Shizune is making with a Boondocks line.
That would be funny

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

Didi said:


> Woop, there it is
> 
> Sorry Law
> I should've known that saying I'm not fond of the lyrics he posts would've triggered all this, but eh



Girl that isn't what you said, you really out here trying to act all innocent but even right now you're being so passive aggressive


----------



## Didi (Oct 31, 2017)

I do hope I'm not in the camp of people you are now disgusted by because if so, you are truly lost. I said nothing to disparage (black) women, or anything about KlK or Eminem or whatever.

Interesting though how you deliberately avoided making a comment on my post about me not being allowed to have an opinion just for being white. Very interesting.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Oh wait you would need IQ to build a forum
> 
> Which you clearly don't.



SCREAMING

I LITERALLY MADE A ROLEPLAYING FORUM WHEN I WAS IN ELEMENTARY SCHOOL THAT MY FRIEND AND I USED

KLFJSLFKJSF


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

Like the sis is really proud of her anime forum with her 2 users 

She's "building something"

I am in teeeears you do not understaaand


----------



## Shiny (Oct 31, 2017)

Serious im laughing so fucking much here, like the hell is this discussion

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

No you know what I am so sorry for being so fraudulent, let me take my messy ass to bed for real. I have been cutting up with y'all way too much tonight.


----------



## Didi (Oct 31, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Girl that isn't what you said, you really out here trying to act all innocent but even right now you're being so passive aggressive




It's not a quote but it's what it boiled down to, you just always to choose to take personal offense to people not thinking the same way about stuff you like


Like if someone came in here and said TTGL seemed like trailer park trashy shit based on idk, clips I was posting or something, I wouldn't give a shit. Sucks to be them.


----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2017)

Mfw some people are so blind and dumb they cant differentiate between online users and total members


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2017)

@Shizune  good night ~ 

@Viole1369


----------



## Shiny (Oct 31, 2017)

@SinRaven if blur was here we would be trash talking to each other too like good old times


----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2017)

Shizune took away 3,400 reputation points for your post in the thread Convo Thread Episode 1: An Old Hope. Shizune also wrote: You stupid loser bitch LOOOL


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 31, 2017)

@Shizune

It seems your goal is to make mortal enemies with every person in this forum.


----------



## Shiny (Oct 31, 2017)

Dont stop fighting, i dont want to go study

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Dont stop fighting, i dont want to go study


Ill fight u OwO

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 31, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Im signed up in two of aries games.



Not sure if that counts tbh


----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Not sure if that counts tbh




Cmon ddl you should know I play here now 


Aries games cuz I knew sinxe day 1 no way in hell they gonna start b4 nov mid

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 31, 2017)

Didi said:


> What's this, a Gansta (sic) for ants?



Looked good at iPhone SE


----------



## Santí (Oct 31, 2017)

Shizune said:


> I think you're just noticing the 2017 rap trends. Like I can see what you're saying with some of the verses from this year because they're over similar trap-esque beats. This verse embodies it:
> 
> 
> But she's also done verses that sound completely different this year.
> ...



Well from this year the only Nicky track that really stuck out to me for its sound was *No Frauds*, but this is a relatively minor issue that stems from the music production industry rather the artist itself.

It’s still of my opinion that, strictly as a lyricist, she’s heavily outclassed by too many artists for me to count off on. Rap is essentially poetry in motion, and your choice of vocabulary along with your ability to communicate an idea or message is a part of that art form, and one I weigh very heavily.

This goes heavily into personal preference though, and my emphasis on lyrics and beat is shown through who I usually listen to: Ab-Soul, CyHi, Cole, KL, Logic, Russ, Chainz, Chance, Sean, Joey Bad, Young Thug, etc.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 31, 2017)

Santi said:


> Well from this year the only Nicky track that really stuck out to me for its sound was *No Frauds*, but this is a relatively minor issue that stems from the music production industry rather the artist itself.
> 
> It’s still of my opinion that, strictly as a lyricist, she’s heavily outclassed by too many artists for me to count off on. Rap is essentially poetry in motion, and your choicr of vocabulary along with your ability to communicate an idea or message is a part of that artform, and one I weigh very heavily.
> 
> This goes heavily into personal preference though, and my emphasis on lyrics and beat is shown through who I usually listen to: Ab-Soul, CyHi, Cole, KL, Logic, Russ, Chainz, Chance, Sean, Joey Bad, Young Thug, etc.


But how do you know anything about rap when you're not from the US of A?!


----------



## Santí (Oct 31, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> But how do you know anything about rap when you're not from the US of A?!



This joke only works if I'm not American.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 31, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> But how do you know anything about rap when you're not from the US of A?!



There are other versions of it.

The Brazilian Funk, for example, is so ridiculously offensive and objectifying it makes rap look like Mozart.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 31, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> There are other versions of it.
> 
> The Brazilian Funk, for example, is so ridiculously offensive and objectifying it makes your rap look like Mozart.


......dude.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 31, 2017)

Sorry I forgot for a moment you are Dutch. I tend to assume everyone is American around here.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 31, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Sorry I forgot for a moment you are Dutch. I tend to assume everyone is American around here.


But....


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 31, 2017)

Ok I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Shiny (Oct 31, 2017)

Fuck you space


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 31, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ok I have no idea what you're talking about.


I made that joke to parody Nitty, who basically said Didi can't say anything about rap because he's European, but somehow that completely went over your head and you took my comment seriously, lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 31, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Fuck you space


Shut up ShinyMarch

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stelios (Oct 31, 2017)

Ok Shizune is sleeping we can now kill this horse and find a new one 

Inb4 animal cruelty


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 31, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I made that joke to parody Nitty, who basically said Didi can't say anything about rap because he's European, but somehow that completely went over your head and you took my comment seriously, lol.



I noticed you were making a joke I just wanted to add trivia about my place.


----------



## Santí (Oct 31, 2017)

Speaking of Brazilian funk 


Sango is the heat


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 31, 2017)

Why did you link me a broken video


----------



## Santí (Oct 31, 2017)

Plays fine on my end.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 31, 2017)

Probably copyright crap then.


----------



## Didi (Oct 31, 2017)

Yeah I also get 'Not available' so probably copyright bs


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

Why I read all that

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Melodie (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> Why I read all that


I just read it as well. It was low-key worth it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Melodie (Oct 31, 2017)

Wish nitty kept posting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2017)

Melodie said:


> Wish nitty kept posting



 But he needs his beauty sleep


----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


>



You and your weird sexual vibe again

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> You and your weird sexual vibe again


I'll go sexual on you

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 31, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> I'll go sexual on you


She's not 2D

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> She's not 2D


And Im not you

@Underworld Broker

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> And Im not you
> 
> @Underworld Broker



Guess I'll just play along


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 31, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> And Im not you
> 
> @Underworld Broker


Exactly,  hence why you talking to someone 3D is out of character.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 31, 2017)

What a sport. I like sporty people


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm just glad I ain't the messy one no more.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

Melodie said:


> I just read it as well. It was low-key worth it



Have an optimistic.


----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Guess I'll just play along


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 31, 2017)

anyone here play town of salem


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 31, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Shizune
> 
> It seems your goal is to make mortal enemies with every person in this forum.



He'll never succeed with me. 




W said:


> Why I read all that



Because you don't have much else to read on NF.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> He'll never succeed with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is correct.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Didi (Oct 31, 2017)

A said:


> anyone here play town of salem




Tried it once, it combines the worst factors of forum mafia and RL mafia, it's terrible

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 31, 2017)

oh i just noticed there was a fight

brb going to read


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 31, 2017)

holy shit i just finished reading 

my chest, im dying

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

Where has our overlord been anyway? Been like a week since his last spotting.


----------



## Didi (Oct 31, 2017)

Who, Law?
Maybe his wife claimed him for good


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> Where has our overlord been anyway? Been like a week since his last spotting.



He's around.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 31, 2017)

yaaaaaaaaaaaassssssss queen nitty

drag them

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 31, 2017)

I hope he is Marco'ing us so I can finally take over.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 31, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I hope he is Marco'ing us so I can finally take over.



You'd make a horrible leader though.
It's not like anyone listens to you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 31, 2017)

Optimistic

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

tfw literally no one here is a good mod candidate

fuck it let’s mod broki


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Optimistic



oh god that’s right 
they’ll just relegate this guy to this section


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> oh god that’s right
> they’ll just relegate this guy to this section


Nah

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> oh god that’s right
> they’ll just relegate this guy to this section



I actually thought you excluded him from the start.
But you forgot about him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 31, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I actually thought you excluded him from the start.
> But you forgot about him.


Everyone forgets me...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 31, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Everyone forgets me...



I'd disagree, but...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Nah



Have an optimistic. 



Mr. Waffles said:


> I actually thought you excluded him from the start.
> But you forgot about him.



He’s forgettable.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Everyone forgets me...



Have an agree.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> He’s forgettable.



We can't all be like you, Manlio.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

lmao if u Check who rated that post it says 

“AW...”

perfect

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stelios (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> tfw literally no one here is a good mod candidate
> 
> fuck it let’s mod broki




I’d be the Megaharisson of mafia minus the bisexual part. But cba that much


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> We can't all be like you, Manlio.



You can try at least.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> You can try at least.



That would require wanting to be like you though.
So no cigar.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 31, 2017)

These wounds they will not heal.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That would require wanting to be like you though.
> So no cigar.



it’s hard being me  



A said:


> we got Z
> 
> not sure if u remember him tho



fucking Mihawk tards...and PoP and Jay dot 



White Wolf said:


> These wounds they will not heal.



get your platelets count checked


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> it’s hard being me



I'm sure it is.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm sure it is.


----------



## Didi (Oct 31, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I hope he is Marco'ing us so I can finally take over.




You'd literally be one of the worst mod candidates lmao



W said:


> tfw literally no one here is a good mod candidate
> 
> fuck it let’s mod broki




B U N N Y


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


>



Have a friendly.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> tfw literally no one here is a good mod candidate
> 
> fuck it let’s mod broki



Why you need a new mod?  

Imo Law is the only one fitting as mod here


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why you need a new mod?
> 
> Imo Law is the only one fitting as mod here



>says a supposed member of Team Troll


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 31, 2017)

under just wants law to be the only mod because she knows Law will never be here to stop any of the fights that take place


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 31, 2017)

Dunno how the mod topic even came about, Law was here like 14hrs ago.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2017)

>Broki
>MOD

watch her accidentally delete mafia section 2 min into modship


>Bunny
>Mod


Once every year she will be arsed to open reports and then close it anyway without checking

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Dunno how the mod topic even came about, Law was here like 14hrs ago.



His last post was on Friday 

And he was like

>Reddit

which is tru btw


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> >says a supposed member of Team Troll



I see it realistic tbh tbf


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> His last post was on Friday
> 
> And he was like
> 
> ...


Yea but Law's always lowkey in convo thread sometimes has more to say than other times. Like Waffles said... he's still around. Just wait for him to wake up today I can imagine he'll have a bit to say and might even use an emote or two...

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 31, 2017)

Bless the people who willingly do actual mod work


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

Nello said:


> Bless the people who willingly do actual mod work



who


----------



## Aries (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm mod in spirit


----------



## Nello (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> who


Theyre more of a myth than scientific fact

That's why you treat them like gods in hopes that they will grace us with their presence


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2017)

Hmm.. on the other hand I could say platinum would maybe fit as mod, think he's one of the people who are also playing mafia since 7+ years


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 31, 2017)

Platinum would be a great mod. Hope 2018!


----------



## Aries (Oct 31, 2017)

Don't give platinum a 'Plat"form to politic his way back on top. He has to earn his stripes in the midcard


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2017)

One mod in this section is enough for now I guess


----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2017)

Various NF'ers as Mafia Mods

-Aries
Everyone is auto signed to all of his games and if you dont play it , You get banned
-Plat
Mafia and OBD merger:tm:
-Wad
Everyone gets renamed from A to ZZ and rage in games
-Sin
DragQueen Gif are mandatory per post
-Nfc
No avy cults

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 31, 2017)

You guys keep bringing up how bad I would be as a mod but that's kind of insulting to me as it implies I wouldn't take the job seriously, which I would.

I know I can be a mess, but I would change that if I ever were to become a staff member. I only act a mess whenever because I'm in a position that allows me to do so. 

That being said, I'm only joking whenever I say I want to be modded. I don't want those responsibilities. I don't want to set an example and I want to continue to act like a mess whenever instead of compromising my position.

Besides, I already turned down the offer once.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

That whole paragraph gives more justification to why you shouldn’t be modded more than anything else.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 31, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Besides, I already turned down the offer once.



Which section were you offered?


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 31, 2017)

A said:


> Which section were you offered?


The Fairy Tail section

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 31, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> The Fairy Tail section


Makes sense why you turned it down then.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 31, 2017)

imagine dealing with Rax everyday

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 31, 2017)

oh right i forgot he's called red hero on this site


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> That whole paragraph gives more justification to why you shouldn’t be modded more than anything else.


True,  but that's okay since I don't want it anyways. 

But I take all the jabs at me for being a bad candidate as insults, considering I would take the job seriously and I am very passionate about this section. Outside of games, I've mostly been a model citizen as well.

Mostly.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 31, 2017)

A said:


> Makes sense why you turned it down then.


I turned it down because I didn't want the responsibilies.

Back when it was (although honestly it was kind of informally) offered, the section was in it's prime. I believe Red Hero had like a year long ban at that point and the two things might be corelated

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 31, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> True, but that's okay since I don't want it anyways.


Reverse psychology OP

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 31, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Hmm.. on the other hand I could say platinum would maybe fit as mod, think he's one of the people who are also playing mafia since 7+ years





WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Platinum would be a great mod. Hope 2018!



My people.



Aries said:


> Don't give platinum a 'Plat"form to politic his way back on top. He has to earn his stripes in the midcard



Aries can already feel the grassroots movement forming. This is the power of hope.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 31, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Reverse psychology OP




@Reznor are you reading this?

Mod me!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> True,  but that's okay since I don't want it anyways.
> 
> But I take all the jabs at me for being a bad candidate as insults, considering I would take the job seriously and I am very passionate about this section. Outside of games, I've mostly been a model citizen as well.
> 
> Mostly.



ya but that’s why i wouldn’t like u as mod

i wouldn’t like the idea of someone who is pretty casual and chill suddenly becoming all tryhard 

ez way for u to get hella manipulated by those fucks


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 31, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> @Reznor are you reading this?
> 
> Mod me!


Oh no you broke the first rule of mod club, asking to join mod club  

rip Synnia 2017

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 31, 2017)

Furries shall rule this forum!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Oh no you broke the first rule of mod club, asking to join mod club
> 
> rip Synnia 2017



nighty asked to be modded years ago for years 

#LookAtHerNow


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> nighty asked to be modded years ago for years
> 
> #LookAtHerNow


Yeah, but she's 12 and cute.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Furries shall rule this forum!



fix ur avatar


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2017)

@WolfPrinceKouga  I've missed this cute avy


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> fix ur avatar


I just chose the wrong file. It's working now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I just chose the wrong file. It's working now.



no it’s not


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> ya but that’s why i wouldn’t like u as mod
> 
> i wouldn’t like the idea of someone who is pretty casual and chill suddenly becoming all tryhard
> 
> ez way for u to get hella manipulated by those fucks


I don't like that idea either though. So we agree that casual Sin is best Sin.

....


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> no it’s not


The gif is playing for me.


----------



## Shiny (Oct 31, 2017)

If tazmo give me at least 1000 dollars per week i can mod here no problem

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Melodie (Oct 31, 2017)

>Putting in any kind of work/effort without $$$

Hell no

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stelios (Oct 31, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Yeah, but she's 12 and cute.



Pretty sure giving a 12 year old mod in a site full of weebs is the most irresponsible shit one would do and considering the target audience here and the staff I’d say that is not the case. Are you sure you have the right number there?


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 31, 2017)

shes obviously not 12


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 31, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2017)

You should've just said the number is right


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

Melodie said:


> >Putting in any kind of work/effort



Fixed


----------



## Stelios (Oct 31, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> You should've just said the number is right



prodigy - firestarter


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 31, 2017)

@SinRaven : You were asking about pictures a few days ago, not that you haven't already seen me. I was a bear last time though :


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 31, 2017)

One of my pups is dying T.T

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 31, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> One of my pups is dying T.T


Animal abuse!


----------



## Aries (Oct 31, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Aries can already feel the grassroots movement forming. This is the power of hope.



Your age has come and passed you by. Your the last gunslinger, coming out of retirement to stop the chaos of the mafia wild west. Those who follow you will not go out guns blazing they will get taken out before they can draw out their weapon. 

For the good of the community at Console Wars ppv for 9.99 in the NF Mafia network me and my team will put you guys down like old yeller. When Hope dies and the Rage from the community falls on deaf ears from my teams victory. Only then will Order take place... Only then will we all find the one Ego to lead us to a change... To bring Balance.... The Anti-Fun Equation

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 31, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> @SinRaven : You were asking about pictures a few days ago, not that you haven't already seen me. I was a bear last time though :
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


You're still a bear. But you're my bear.

My BearPrinceKouga


----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> One of my pups is dying T.T









To make the remark or not


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 31, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> You're still a bear. But you're my bear.
> 
> My BearPrinceKouga


You're still my angry twinky


----------



## Legend (Oct 31, 2017)

What this thread and section needs is order

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 31, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> To make the remark or not


wat

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 31, 2017)

Also for the longest time I thought nitty was a effeminate gay white boy who really liked black culture and music


----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> wat


I fell like Imma get more hated then I already am 

if I make that bad pun

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 31, 2017)

Legend said:


> Also for the longest time I thought nitty was a effeminate gay white boy who really liked black culture and music


What do you think he's now then lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 31, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Various NF'ers as Mafia Mods
> -Nfc
> No avy cults


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Nello (Oct 31, 2017)

WW a racist and animal abuser


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

I still believe that one day nfc will get an avatar.

Remember he didn’t even used to use emotes now he’s quite comfortable with them.

Eventually.

One day.

One will call to him.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 31, 2017)

so is nitty white or black?


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 31, 2017)

nvm the comments to didi wouldn't make sense if he was white

dumb question

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

A said:


> nvm the comments to didi wouldn't make sense if he was white
> 
> dumb question



He’s white.


----------



## Legend (Oct 31, 2017)

@SinRaven either that or the same just not white


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

Also @nfcnorth 

Let me know if you want me to make you smth with this stock

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> I still believe that one day nfc will get an avatar.
> 
> Remember he didn’t even used to use emotes now he’s quite comfortable with them.
> 
> ...


And miss out on all the fun comments about my no avyatar ness?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 31, 2017)

Packers still suck.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> He’s white.


but then...nvm 

not gonna bother


----------



## Nello (Oct 31, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> And miss out on all the fun comments about my no avyatar ness?


But think about the meme potential your first ava would have

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 31, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> And miss out on all the fun comments about my no avyatar ness?


dont put an avatar

it will ruin your legacy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 31, 2017)

Legend said:


> @SinRaven either that or the same just not white


You should hear his voice

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 31, 2017)

Nello said:


> But think about the meme potential your first ava would have


More like lack of meme-ness as people will be disappointed.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 31, 2017)

Aries said:


> Your age has come and passed you by. Your the last gunslinger, coming out of retirement to stop the chaos of the mafia wild west. Those who follow you will not go out guns blazing they will get taken out before they can draw out their weapon.
> 
> For the good of the community at Console Wars ppv for 9.99 in the NF Mafia network me and my team will put you guys down like old yeller. When Hope dies and the Rage from the community falls on deaf ears from my teams victory. Only then will Order take place... Only then will we all find the one Ego to lead us to a change... To bring Balance.... The Anti-Fun Equation



You are the one who has become slovenly with age my friend.

You couldn't even be bothered to troll Lovecraft; to fulfill the only thing you wish to bring.

You have been about as successful as drafting your next generation as The Cleveland Browns, while hope continues to dominate the mafia landscape. With Vasto gone and Rion hard at work at the factory, this will be the long hoped for golden age of mafia.

Free of rage, and free of troll.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> And miss out on all the fun comments about my no avyatar ness?



you know how I use player’s avatars in my writeups?

urs is gonna be Aaron Rodgers til u have one of ur own


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 31, 2017)

We should all make NFC's first ava together. 

He picks a stock, then we all have a turn editing it one by one until it's a glorious mess.


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> you know how I use player’s avatars in my writeups?
> 
> urs is gonna be Aaron Rodgers til u have one of ur own


Well there is a simple solution to that. Not play your games mwhahhahahhahahahahaha.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Free of rage, and free of troll.



Optimistic


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 31, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Well there is a simple solution to that. Not play your games mwhahhahahhahahahahaha.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Well there is a simple solution to that. Not play your games mwhahhahahhahahahahaha.



i-it was just bantz  

also my role madness games (Overwatch in January) and Hannibal (in Spring of 2018) will definitely use characters in the writeups not player avatars


----------



## Platinum (Oct 31, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Optimistic



Aries is a shell of his former self, and Vasto has not been seen since he fell into the void.

With Rion hard at work at the factory, it seems that Troll and Rage will be joining Art and Love hanging up in the rafters.


----------



## Nello (Oct 31, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> More like lack of meme-ness as people will be disappointed.


Do you think that's what Nardo thought when he said he was gonna become hokage?


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> i-it was just bantz
> 
> also my role madness games (Overwatch in January) and Hannibal (in Spring of 2018) will definitely use characters in the writeups not player avatars


You act like I couldn't tell it was bantz or I was serious.


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 31, 2017)

Just was pointing out the flaw in your plan.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> i-it was just bantz
> 
> also my role madness games (Overwatch in January) and Hannibal (in Spring of 2018) will definitely use characters in the writeups not player avatars


can you make sure I get the best role again?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Just was pointing out the flaw in your plan.



but what if the plan was to make it seem like it was bantz and then i bait u into a false sense of security and I do it anyways


----------



## Nello (Oct 31, 2017)

@White Wolf you're being quiet. How is the puppy doing?


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> but what if the plan was to make it seem like it was bantz and then i bait u into a false sense of security and I do it anyways


But what if it was my plan to make you think your plan was working as with your next plan.


----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2017)

Already getting ningened without even making pun


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

A said:


> can you make sure I get the best role again?



this will be my next game in 2-3 weeks and prolly my last one this year



W said:


> I have already designed my final Vanilla game of the year which I'll host in late-November/early-December before people go on break for the holidays. Assuming there's no other Vanilla-ish games going on and we don't have too many games in general happening at that time.
> 
> 
> *Gunsmith*: Target a player every night to determine if they possessed a gun that night.
> ...


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Aries is a shell of his former self, and Vasto has not been seen since he fell into the void.
> 
> With Rion hard at work at the factory, it seems that Troll and Rage will be joining Art and Love hanging up in the rafters.



Just because Aries is busy doesn't mean there's no trolling, we're still here too


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 31, 2017)

cool roles


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 31, 2017)

btw happy halloween

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2017)

Happy Halloween

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> He’s white.



Stop trolling


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> But what if it was my plan to make you think your plan was working as with your next plan.



guess we are at a standoff on whether or not you signup for my game 

and if you don’t you miss out on fun quality games


----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2017)

Titty witch cosplays or gtfo tbh tbf


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Stop trolling



I’m legit not trolling.

He’s a Texan of Italian descent.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> I’m legit not trolling.
> 
> He’s a Texan of Italian descent.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 31, 2017)

One of my favorite gifs.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 31, 2017)

So he is a reverse homosexual sjw Oreo?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 31, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Just because Aries is busy doesn't mean there's no trolling, we're still here too



......... who's still here?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2017)

Platinum said:


> ......... who's still here?



You full well know Aries has his trolling squad


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2017)

Also what's the manga of your avy @Platinum


----------



## Platinum (Oct 31, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> You full well know Aries has his trolling squad



Yeah, but the troll twink hachibi hasn't been around since favorites, so who is even left?



Underworld Broker said:


> Also what's the manga of your avy @Platinum



It's not a manga, it is some Japanese dude's fanart of Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones I found on Pixiv.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Yeah, but the troll twink hachibi hasn't been around since favorites, so who is even left?



More than enough, you know I'm part of his squad 



Platinum said:


> It's not a manga, it is some Japanese dude's fanart of Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones I found on Pixiv.



What is fire emblem?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 31, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> More than enough, you know I'm part of his squad



You are just a hope follower in denial; you'll see the truth in time .



> What is fire emblem?



Tactical rpg vidjagame series made by Nintendo.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2017)

Platinum said:


> You are just a hope follower in denial; you'll see the truth in time .



There's no hope for me, only chaos and troll. Accept it already 



Platinum said:


> Tactical rpg vidjagame series made by Nintendo.



No way for me play it on a playstation, hmm sad


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

u say that broki but ur like LAW is the only mod we need 

if u were a real troll, u would support the CR for mod campaign 


You

Are

A

Phony

Boom.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2017)

Don't bring this team stuff into my choice of mods

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 31, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> There's no hope for me, only chaos and troll. Accept it already



You just have to unpucker those valves to your little heart and let me in 

I will show you a path to greater happiness than Aries ever could.



> No way for me play it on a playstation, hmm sad



Could play the mobile game


----------



## Nello (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm sure Plat would be a good mod 

Not that I think this section needs a lot of moderation but just in case some shit goes down it would be nice to have an active mod


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 31, 2017)

But that is techincally frowned upon I suppose.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Don't bring this team stuff into my choice of mods




why not 

The team stuff is not just about how you play mafia games...

But how you live.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 31, 2017)

If you got a good PC, you can probably play the Tellius games as well on an emulator... not sure if a 3ds emulator is a thing yet.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> His last post was on Friday
> 
> And he was like
> 
> ...



If there was something half way interesting happening here I would post.



Nello said:


> I'm sure Plat would be a good mod
> 
> Not that I think this section needs a lot of moderation but just in case some shit goes down it would be nice to have *an active mod*



Or how about fuck you.

You guys only start shit after I've gone to bed. Basically what you're saying is it would be nice if the mods were neets with no life. This section doesn't need that.

My name has been brought up a dozen times in the last 8 pages (50ppp)...yet none of them were tags. I wonder why.


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 31, 2017)

Platinum said:


> If you got a good PC, you can probably play the Tellius games as well on an emulator... not sure if a 3ds emulator is a thing yet.


by this he means the gamecube/wii games. I have tried a gamecube emulator on my computer it runs but boy does it crash alot.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 31, 2017)

Nello said:


> I'm sure Plat would be a good mod
> 
> Not that I think this section needs a lot of moderation but just in case some shit goes down it would be nice to have an active mod



We take Mafia from the inactifags! From the trolls!

The oppressors of generations who have kept you down with myths of order.

And we give it back to you... the people.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 31, 2017)

Btw the gamecube/wii games are the two spendiest games in the series since everything else either has a remake or is on virtual console for purchase.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 31, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> by this he means the gamecube games. I have tried a gamecube emulator on my computer it runs but boy does it crash alot.



I think the new Dolphin emulator runs the FE games much better.

And when you beat those, you can be a real neckbeard and play the patch translated versions of all the japanese only FE games


----------



## Platinum (Oct 31, 2017)

No one tell Law that people do actually want mods that are neets


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 31, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I think the new Dolphin emulator runs the FE games much better.
> 
> And when you beat those, you can be a real neckbeard and play the patch translated versions of all the japanese only FE games


Dolphin is what I was using and it crashes alot for me not sure if it is the game or what. I am trying to play a game that has been cursed for me personally Mario baseball. I tried several times to rent it back when that was a thing and every time it has been a bad disk. Tired to buy it but never could find it in stock.  Try to emulate it crashes constantly. It truly is a cursed game for me.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 31, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Dolphin is what I was using and it crashes alot for me not sure if it is the game or what. I am trying to play a game that has been cursed for me personally Mario baseball. I tried several times to rent it back when that was a thing and every time it has been a bad disk. Tired to buy it but never could find it in stock.  Try to emulate it crashes constantly. It truly is a cursed game for me.



Which version?
what pc composition?
according to compatibility site this is running perfectly there:


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 31, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Which version?
> what pc composition?
> according to compatibility site this is running perfectly there:


I haven't updated to the newest dolphin so that might be part of it. Or there maybe something on my end but haven't gotten around to fixing it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

@Law

Tomorrow.


----------



## Nello (Oct 31, 2017)

Law said:


> If there was something half way interesting happening here I would post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf is wrong with you  I just said i'd like to see a more active mod and you tell me to go fuck myself. I never criticized you for having a life and I don't recall anyone else doing so either. I never said you should be unmodded either; in fact this place had 2 mods before Marco went AWOL which i'm sure you know.

I'm guessing nobody tagged you because nobody thought Nitty was out of line. But if he had been, you wouldn't have been here to do anything about it until way later.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 31, 2017)

Nello said:


> Wtf is wrong with you  I just said i'd like to see a more active mod and you tell me to go fuck myself. I never criticized you for having a life and I don't recall anyone else doing so either. I never said you should be unmodded either; in fact this place had 2 mods before Marco went AWOL which i'm sure you know.
> 
> I'm guessing nobody tagged you because nobody thought Nitty was out of line. But if he had been, you wouldn't have been here to do anything about it until way later.



Silence Nello

We were all to blame.
The ability to distinguish is what differentiates men from kids.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> I don’t even think the stuff with Nitty (again) last night warranted intervention.



Well, it crossed a line at some point imo


----------



## Nello (Oct 31, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Silence Nello
> 
> We were all to blame.
> The ability to distinguish is what differentiates men from kids.


To blame for what?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Well, it crossed a line at some point imo



when


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> when



The moment I had to tell them to let it go


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

also tbh i have very relaxed views on flaming in general

like if no one reports the flaming 

then obviously no one cares enough to see it stop

law doesn’t need to be here

if someone is out of line and someone feels that way they’re free to use the report function and an smod or admin can step in if anything 

if the absence of smod/admins at that time in that scenario is a situation then one can discuss needs to change policy


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> The moment I had to tell them to let it go



u tell everyone to let it go


----------



## Platinum (Oct 31, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> The moment I had to tell them to let it go



:letgoryu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> u tell everyone to let it go



They were just flaming each other, what else should I say


----------



## Nello (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> also tbh i have very relaxed views on flaming in general
> 
> like if no one reports the flaming
> 
> ...


Isn't that just relegating responsibilties though  I'm not exactly sure on the roles here but shouldn't mods try to diffuse the situation and issue warnings before going higher up the chain?


----------



## Stelios (Oct 31, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> They were just flaming each other, what else should I say



>not flaming 
playful love jabs


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> They were just flaming each other, what else should I say



dis was fine



Underworld Broker said:


> *_grabs popcorn_*


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 31, 2017)

Someone quote me if they ever go for Round 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

Nello said:


> Isn't that just relegating responsibilties though  I'm not exactly sure on the roles here but shouldn't mods try to diffuse the situation and issue warnings before going higher up the chain?



yes but I mean it’s really unfair to expect law to be here 24/7 obviously 

i think the reason people were mentioning law but not tagging him is because they were curious on his stance on that argument last night 

i would like to believe in law so I’m of the opinion he’s not mentioned anything because he doesn’t think it was serious enough for him to address the issue post de facto

perhaps in a different chronological context where he was actually present he would have said “yo chill”

but since he wasn’t, he doesn’t think it was bad enough to be retroactive about it

that’s my interpretation

it’s either that or he just flat out doesn’t give a shit about the section anymore and i would hate to believe that’s the case


----------



## Platinum (Oct 31, 2017)

I believe in my nakama @Law


----------



## Nello (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> yes but I mean it’s really unfair to expect law to be here 24/7 obviously


You're right and that's why I was seriously proposing Plat get modded. A second mod is a win for everyone, including Law, so why is he being hella rude


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> dis was fine



The popcorn grabbing was short-lived


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

Nello said:


> You're right and that's why I was seriously proposing Plat get modded. A second mod is a win for everyone, including Law, so why is he being hella rude



that wouldn’t solve anything 

that argument occurred somewhere from 4-7 am my time (east coast American) so like 1-4 for plat (west coast American)

p sure he was asleep regardless and plat’s schedule is more or less the same as law’s

this happened in the dead of night for us yanks/early morning for yurop

unless u like force the mods to submit their schedules and try and rotate the mods in optimal shifts (lo fucking l) unless u have like 5-6 mods per section ur never gonna have anywhere close to full coverage 

which is why u can just rely on the higher ups 

it’s only a problem if there’s not at least an active smod or above on the forum at any given time


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 31, 2017)

Law doesn't have to be here 24/7. Just ensure people get banned when theyflame. Fear will stop them from breaking rules even if the mod is not around.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Law doesn't have to be here 24/7. Just ensure people get banned when theyflame. Fear will stop them from breaking rules even if the mod is not around.



that can literally only happen if a staff member is alerted to it

can’t exactly gripe about unchecked flaming if none of the spectators decide to break free from bystander effect and actually report the flaming

now if ppl report the flaming, and either:

1) there’s no smod/admins online to step in during law’s downtime

2) They are online but choose not to respond to the report

Then that’s an issue but I don’t think this is currently OUR issue

But if you ask me I don’t think we have an issue 

But that’s not for me to decide


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 31, 2017)

I don't report the flaming here because I like most of the flamers so I don't want to see them banned. I'd rather hope they learn to behave on their own (incoming optimistic).

I report people all the time in other forums though. Fuck those nerds.

People who get offended should totally report it tho.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I don't report the flaming here because I like most of the flamers so I don't want to see them banned. I'd rather hope they learn to behave on their own (incoming optimistic).
> 
> I report people all the time in other forums though. Fuck those nerds.
> 
> People who get offended should totally report it tho.



Have an optimistic.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 31, 2017)

Did I miss the fun of last night 

Earl Sweatshirt >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Nicki


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> We already have the same system in real life. It's called "punishment".



Again, punishment has considerably diminished effects the longer you wait to punish someone. It’s most effective if you punish someone after catching them immediately in the act because that’s instantaneous conditioning.

Sure hope you weren’t talking about most nations’ justice systems because  if you think those are good for rehabilitation and reformation then all I can say is: wew.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2017)

Something unique and beautiful.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> Again, punishment has considerably diminished effects the longer you wait to punish someone. It’s most effective if you punish someone after catching them immediately in the act because that’s instantaneous conditioning.



That isn't practical unless we can have like 6 mods.

Banning people for misbehaving is the most effective way we have right now to make them behave.

Save from telling them to stop being dicks. Which can function from time to time, but.... incoming another optimistic.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 31, 2017)

Also the notion that someone should be allowed to break the rules of the forum if there is no mod online to enforce them the moment it happens is ridiculous.

You break a rule, you eat a punishment. That's how it should work.


----------



## Nello (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> that wouldn’t solve anything
> 
> that argument occurred somewhere from 4-7 am my time (east coast American) so like 1-4 for plat (west coast American)
> 
> ...


What if you modded an active eurofag then? I'm not expecting there to be a mod active at all times, but the more active they are, the better, right?

I'm not against relying on the higher ups but it seems like we're just giving up on the mod role. I'm not sure what you would have the mod do?

In my mind they should, to some extent, monitor members' behavior and recognize when there's friction that warrants intervention. It seems to me Law would rather do nothing until he has to get someone banned, which I don't think is ideal. I think there's a fair bit of hostility between some members that could've been diffused by a more active mod.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 31, 2017)

Like he spit this shit at the age of 15


----------



## Nello (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> Again, punishment has considerably diminished effects the longer you wait to punish someone. It’s most effective if you punish someone after catching them immediately in the act because that’s instantaneous conditioning.
> 
> Sure hope you weren’t talking about most nations’ justice systems because  if you think those are good for rehabilitation and reformation then all I can say is: wew.


Agreed that less delayed action is more effective. I don't think you need 6 mods but with 2 then hopefully you're not getting punished the day after the fact.


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Also the notion that someone should be allowed to break the rules of the forum if there is no mod online to enforce them the moment it happens is ridiculous.
> 
> You break a rule, you eat a punishment. That's how it should work.


If someone deserves a ban it should happen even if it's delayed, yeah


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 31, 2017)

Then progressed to shit like this


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2017)

Why are those "Knight of smang" user names not shining?


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## SinRaven (Oct 31, 2017)

I'd like the flaming to not be punished please.

Well, if it's not the only thing a member does. If all the member does is flame, it's problematic, by if the member has discussions that sometimes end up in something heated, I don't see a problem with it.  I don't know of anyone here who fits the former description, tbh.

90% I've felt insulted and kinda hurt here it's more been in side comments in normal disccusions. Flaming doesn't really bother me and to be fair, I mostly don't see why it would. 

The only thing annoying about it is that it sometimes gets in the way off other discussion, but the same can be said about different kinds of spam.

And let me tell you that I think flaming in games shouldn't even be a problem at all. That's more often a strategy then not. Even if people are genuinely mad, they mostly are because they want the other to change their mind and they can see past why they won't outside of the game.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm really sorry guys, I'm gonna just not post in the convo thread anymore. I hope some of you will still play in my games.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> That isn't practical unless we can have like 6 mods.
> 
> Banning people for misbehaving is the most effective way we have right now to make them behave.
> 
> Save from telling them to stop being dicks. Which can function from time to time, but.... incoming another optimistic.



Literally all it requires is, as I said, for there to be an SMOD/admin available at all times.

Then it’s their prerogative if they want to ban people, warn them, lock the thread, etc.

The problem with NF in general though is that it’s a lot like a confederacy. Each section mod has absolute authority over their domain, and are basically answerable to no one. Super Mods are basically glorified banswords for the section mods and admins just deal with the technical aspects of the the day-to-day operations. There is zero top-down hierarchy and I’ve always expressed my infinite disapproval and begging pleas for this to change but the sad reality is, it never will.

The staff politics has them paralyzed from stepping on each other’s toes even when section cultures become undeniably toxic and in desperate need of attention (think of the past with the Cafe, OBD, Blender, etc.)

That said I think this section is fine and trust me, Law has our interests at heart even if it clashes with his ideals.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Also the notion that someone should be allowed to break the rules of the forum if there is no mod online to enforce them the moment it happens is ridiculous.
> 
> You break a rule, you eat a punishment. That's how it should work.



I mean, that’s a very oversimplified and frankly idealistic way of looking at it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

Nello said:


> What if you modded an active eurofag then? I'm not expecting there to be a mod active at all times, but the more active they are, the better, right?
> 
> I'm not against relying on the higher ups but it seems like we're just giving up on the mod role. I'm not sure what you would have the mod do?
> 
> In my mind they should, to some extent, monitor members' behavior and recognize when there's friction that warrants intervention. It seems to me Law would rather do nothing until he has to get someone banned, which I don't think is ideal. I think there's a fair bit of hostility between some members that could've been diffused by a more active mod.



More on this later too. 

Too troublesome to elucidate all my thoughts on the phone while driving.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> More on this later too.
> 
> Too troublesome to elucidate all my thoughts on the phone while driving.



Why are you on your phone while driving

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 31, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I'd like the flaming to not be punished please.
> 
> Well, if it's not the only thing a member does. If all the member does is flame, it's problematic, by if the member has discussions that sometimes end up in something heated, I don't see a problem with it.  I don't know of anyone here who fits the former description, tbh.
> 
> ...


Flaming in game is fine but what I personally find problematic is out-of-game personal hostility that drives other members away. Most notably Poutanko  This is an instance where I think Law had plenty of time to intervene but did nothing because he's not active.


Shizune said:


> I'm really sorry guys, I'm gonna just not post in the convo thread anymore. I hope some of you will still play in my games.


I don't want you to leave us, I want you to improve and be a better member of the mafia community


----------



## Nello (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> More on this later too.
> 
> Too troublesome to elucidate all my thoughts on the phone while driving.


What is wrong with you


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why are you on your phone while driving



Because I’m capable of this level of multitasking and in my 15+ years of doing it I’ve never had an accident or suffered negative consequences as a result so I acknowledge the inherent increased risk and have decided it’s worth it in order to not be bored out of my skull.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

You want to chastise people who actually are of greatest risk and danger on the roads?

Tell all the assholes in Miami that they won’t break their fingers flicking their turn signals on.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 31, 2017)

all nitty did was say violet's website is trash...what's the big deal? 

that's barely an insult


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 31, 2017)

Nello said:


> Flaming in game is fine but what I personally find problematic is out-of-game personal hostility that drives other members away. Most notably Poutanko  This is an instance where I think Law had plenty of time to intervene but did nothing because he's not active.


But that's just because we only start shit when he's asleep because he's important enough to us for us to remember his sleeping schedule. Of course we never start shit when he's awake because we're oh so scared of him. 

If only Law was awake,  Bunny could've been saved.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> Because I’m capable of this level of multitasking and in my 15+ years of doing it I’ve never had an accident or suffered negative consequences as a result so I acknowledge the inherent increased risk and have decided it’s worth it in order to not be bored out of my skull.



There's no way you're this bored, why aren't you listening to music instead


----------



## Nello (Oct 31, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> But that's just because we only start shit when he's asleep because he's important enough to us for us to remember his sleeping schedule. Of course we never start shit when he's awake because we're oh so scared of him.
> 
> If only Law was awake,  Bunny could've been saved.


This isn't something that happened overnight, dude. Law had plenty of time to recognize the problem and intervene


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> There's no way you're this bored, why aren't you listening to music instead



I’m actually not very fond of music.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2017)

A said:


> all nitty did was say violet's website is trash...what's the big deal?
> 
> that's barely an insult



That's the kind of comments that are starting drama 

Why would you even say that, the only thing it does is offend someone and that's it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> I’m actually not very fond of music.



I think I should show you some songs


----------



## God (Oct 31, 2017)

Trap music killed rap, I highly recommend rap fans stop going along with it.



Santi said:


> Well from this year the only Nicky track that really stuck out to me for its sound was *No Frauds*, but this is a relatively minor issue that stems from the music production industry rather the artist itself.
> 
> It’s still of my opinion that, strictly as a lyricist, she’s heavily outclassed by too many artists for me to count off on. Rap is essentially poetry in motion, and your choice of vocabulary along with your ability to communicate an idea or message is a part of that art form, and one I weigh very heavily.
> 
> This goes heavily into personal preference though, and my emphasis on lyrics and beat is shown through who I usually listen to: Ab-Soul, CyHi, Cole, KL, Logic, Russ, Chainz, Chance, Sean, Joey Bad, *Young Thug*, etc.



One of these is not like the others

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 31, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> That's the kind of comments that are starting drama
> 
> Why would you even say that, the only thing it does is offend someone and that's it.


You are correct, forgive me Under.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 31, 2017)

Nello said:


> This isn't something that happened overnight, dude. Law had plenty of time to recognize the problem and intervene


But how is that possible?! How did Law do nothing when he was awake the whole time?!?! 

HOW WERE WE SO IRRESPONSIBLE THAT WE MADE A MESS WHEN HE WAS AWAKE?!

Let me check who was in charge of keeping tabs at Law's sleeping schedule that week. This will have dire consequences for them.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I think I should show you some songs



I mean it’s not like I don’t like it. I have just not been ‘into’ it since I was a teenager. 

I dunno, I think a lot of people use music to drown out their thoughts or distract themselves from them while I really like thinking.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 31, 2017)

I was wondering what you guys were even talking about, so I went back to read it and....yeesh.


----------



## Nello (Oct 31, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> But how is that possible?! How did Law do nothing when he was awake the whole time?!?!
> 
> HOW WERE WE SO IRRESPONSIBLE THAT WE MADE A MESS WHEN HE WAS AWAKE?!
> 
> Let me check who was in charge of keeping tabs at Law's sleeping schedule that week. This will have dire consequences for them.


Are you just memeing now?


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> That's the kind of comments that are starting drama
> 
> Why would you even say that, the only thing it does is offend someone and that's it.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> I mean it’s not like I don’t like it. I have just not been ‘into’ it since I was a teenager.
> 
> I dunno, I think a lot of people use music to drown out their thoughts or distract themselves from them while I really like thinking.



You should take a break and maybe listen a bit to music every now and then imo   

Btw. music ~


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 31, 2017)

Nello said:


> Are you just memeing now?


I was memeing before as well, duh.

Would I ever truly believe we intentionally start shit when Law's asleep, lol? I'm not feeding into that arrogance, I'm parodying it.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 31, 2017)

Just listen to some podcasts or something wad


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

But I don't want to.


----------



## God (Oct 31, 2017)

Platinum said:


> If you got a good PC, you can probably play the Tellius games as well on an emulator... not sure if a 3ds emulator is a thing yet.



I think it's called citra


----------



## Stelios (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> I’m actually not very fond of music.




I have a constant ear buzz in my ears. Just like the sound that old televisions with a cathode ray tube used to do.
It's from an ear trauma I got when I was in kindergarten. There's no life without music.
Only that sound


----------



## Nello (Oct 31, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I was memeing before as well, duh.
> 
> Would I ever truly believe we intentionally start shit when Law's asleep, lol? I'm not feeding into that arrogance, I'm parodying it.


I thought you were using sarcasm to say that it wouldn't matter if Law was awake or not


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I have a constant ear buzz in my ears. Just like the sound that old televisions with a cathode ray tube used to do.
> It's from an ear trauma I got when I was in kindergarten. There's no life without music.
> Only that sound



That's rough.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> I mean it’s not like I don’t like it. I have just not been ‘into’ it since I was a teenager.
> 
> I dunno, I think a lot of people use music to drown out their thoughts or distract themselves from them while I really like thinking.




I have used music to:
fuck , code, work, get drunk, get sad , get happy , because i was bored, to feel, recall memories 

also  this:



maybe you are not in touch with your emotions wad


----------



## God (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Legend (Oct 31, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I'd like the flaming to not be punished please.
> 
> Well, if it's not the only thing a member does. If all the member does is flame, it's problematic, by if the member has discussions that sometimes end up in something heated, I don't see a problem with it.  I don't know of anyone here who fits the former description, tbh.
> 
> ...


You suck at everything you do Space


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I have used music to:
> fuck , code, work, get drunk, get sad , get happy , because i was bored, to feel, recall memories
> 
> also  this:
> ...



Emotions? How primitive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 31, 2017)

@Law always brings the Order. A true Acolyte of the cause. 



W said:


> You want to chastise people who actually are of greatest risk and danger on the roads?
> 
> Tell all the assholes in Miami that they won’t break their fingers flicking their turn signals on.


This guy speaks the truth


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> Emotions? How primitive.



Don't be like that fam


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 31, 2017)

Legend said:


> You suck at everything you do Space


Except at beating you in League of Legends


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2017)

Stelios, is a real human bean and a real hero.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> Emotions? How primitive.



They are only chemistry , I know
You can dump them so easy it's freaky.
But your brain is not only limited to logic therefore using it only for that gimps its unraveled unopened potential


----------



## Legend (Oct 31, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Except at beating you in League of Legends


Very Soon the tables will turn my friend


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Don't be like that fam







Stelios said:


> They are only chemistry , I know
> You can dump them so easy it's freaky.
> But your brain is not only limited to logic therefore using it only for that gimps its unraveled unopened potential



It probably wouldn't be good for everyone else if I reached my full potential


----------



## Stelios (Oct 31, 2017)

W said:


> It probably wouldn't be good for everyone else if I reached my full potential


----------



## Shiny (Oct 31, 2017)

Time to abandon college once again


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Stelios (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2017)

serenity


----------



## Aries (Oct 31, 2017)

Platinum said:


> You are the one who has become slovenly with age my friend.
> 
> You couldn't even be bothered to troll Lovecraft; to fulfill the only thing you wish to bring.
> 
> ...



I got distracted playing my nintendo switch to go and troll your game. But rest assured the greatest troll the devil ever pulled was convincing the world he didn't exist. We have been resting, building not a army but a dynasty. One the likes this community has ever seen. 

We are all hopeful once in our lives... Then reality hits us in this community... Hope turns to anger and Rage... Hope leads to defranchised individuals looking to forcefully install Order... Others become passive from the hardships and Balance themselves into the chaos... While individuals like me see the farce that is hope and troll to show how meaningless it all is... To show you the funny side.... Why aren't you laughing?


----------



## Stelios (Oct 31, 2017)

Aries said:


> I got distracted playing my nintendo switch to go and troll your game. But rest assured the greatest troll the devil ever pulled was convincing the world he didn't exist. We have been resting, building not a army but a dynasty. One the likes this community has ever seen.
> 
> We are all hopeful once in our lives... Then reality hits us in this community... Hope turns to anger and Rage... Hope leads to defranchised individuals looking to forcefully install Order... Others become passive from the hardships and Balance themselves into the chaos... While individuals like me see the farce that is hope and troll to show how meaningless it all is... To show you the funny side.... Why aren't you laughing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Oct 31, 2017)

@Nello


----------



## Shiny (Oct 31, 2017)

this is good taste in music

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2017)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEAAH


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 31, 2017)

Since we are posting quality music:


----------



## Stelios (Oct 31, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Since we are posting quality music:



shnny posted a bullshit and you generalized and  went immediately "we"?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 31, 2017)

What are you talking about? This isn't bullshit.


----------



## Nello (Oct 31, 2017)

Cubey said:


> @Nello





Shiny said:


> this is good taste in music


----------



## Stelios (Oct 31, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> What are you talking about? This isn't bullshit.



I...  I take that back
only because the blond guy came in after middle
and started to sing death metal

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 31, 2017)

I have mainly stuck to two sections in my time on NF, the KC and here. Both had/have mods that understood the competitive nature of their sections that frequently resulted in drama, so were/are significantly more lenient about it for the better. I have rarely seen anyone banned for drama in either section. 

A situation like Nitty and Bunny isn't a mods job to handle. That is for the community to deal with.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 31, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I...  I take that back
> only because the blond guy came in after middle
> and started to sing death metal



Also the Slash knock-off in the middle of the video.

The whole thing is so _wrong _it's beautiful.


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2017)

Saw a dude dressed as a dorthraki, amazing!


----------



## Stelios (Oct 31, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Also the Slash knock-off in the middle of the video.
> 
> The whole thing is so _wrong _it's beautiful.



timezones

it's 23:36 here

Beth Hart - caught out in the rain sounds so awesome right now
If my whiskey was a chick
i'd be in jail right now


----------



## Stelios (Oct 31, 2017)

or not
age of consent here is 16


----------



## Tiger (Oct 31, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I have mainly stuck to two sections in my time on NF, the KC and here. Both had/have mods that understood the competitive nature of their sections that frequently resulted in drama, so were/are significantly more lenient about it for the better. I have rarely seen anyone banned for drama in either section.
> 
> A situation like Nitty and Bunny isn't a mods job to handle. That is for the community to deal with.



Tell that to the douche who sectioned me twice from the KC for legitimately blasting one of his buddies. Chased me out of the section completely because he told me no insults and no aggression would be tolerated whatsoever. I was there from day 1 and had that happen just because I was hurting his sensitive buddy's feelings.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 31, 2017)

Not like I'm bitter about it or anything.

Truthfully, I never tried to go back also because the manga was turning into a powercreep nightmare. When Gai and Kisame unleashed spirit bombs at one another, I was out.


----------



## God (Oct 31, 2017)

Nello said:


>



You said you'd start your game today


----------



## Nello (Oct 31, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> A situation like Nitty and Bunny isn't a mods job to handle. That is for the community to deal with.


Maybe  But if we failed as a community then I don't see how one would remedy that without the help of a mod


Cubey said:


> You said you'd start your game today


Read the confirmation PMs. I'm gonna start it Thursday. Probably at like 00:00 CET


----------



## Nello (Oct 31, 2017)

Law said:


> Not like I'm bitter about it or anything.
> 
> Truthfully, I never tried to go back also because the manga was turning into a powercreep nightmare. When Gai and Kisame unleashed spirit bombs at one another, I was out.


Kisame vs Bee was pretty cool though  But what I really like to do when i'm feeling nostalgic is go back and watch the chuunin exams in P1


----------



## God (Oct 31, 2017)

Nello said:


> Maybe  But if we failed as a community then I don't see how one would remedy that without the help of a mod
> 
> Read the confirmation PMs. I'm gonna start it Thursday. Probably at like 00:00 CET



You said you'd start it today if people are ready 

But ok. I'm not tryna force you to do something you don't want to do. I would never ever abuse you like that. You're safe with me my dear sweet little nello


----------



## Stelios (Oct 31, 2017)

Law said:


> Not like I'm bitter about it or anything.
> 
> Truthfully, I never tried to go back also because the manga was turning into a powercreep nightmare. When Gai and Kisame unleashed spirit bombs at one another, I was out.



Gai's climax was actually fucking awesome. I remember when that battle was out I still felt that shit was good


----------



## Stelios (Oct 31, 2017)

I mean Gai showed us the top of pinnacle of Tai Jutsu which was something very original to my eyes as far as delivery goes


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 31, 2017)

Law said:


> Tell that to the douche who sectioned me twice from the KC for legitimately blasting one of his buddies. Chased me out of the section completely because he told me no insults and no aggression would be tolerated whatsoever. I was there from day 1 and had that happen just because I was hurting his sensitive buddy's feelings.


Distracted, Chainer or somebody else? I have seen a lot of pretty volatile stuff go unpunished so it's surprising that you would get section banned.


----------



## Santí (Oct 31, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Trap music killed rap, I highly recommend rap fans stop going along with it.
> 
> 
> 
> One of these is not like the others



He’s not on the same tier, sure, but you’d have to be disingenuous to say he isn’t lyrical.


----------



## Nello (Oct 31, 2017)

Cubey said:


> You said you'd start it today if people are ready
> 
> But ok. I'm not tryna force you to do something you don't want to do. I would never ever abuse you like that. You're safe with me my dear sweet little nello


But there are still some people who haven't responded yet


----------



## Shiny (Oct 31, 2017)

Chibi, what happened to our old thread that we used to posts and the people,buttsy azzbut the other dude i forgot the name..


----------



## Didi (Oct 31, 2017)

Platinum said:


> We take Mafia from the inactifags! From the trolls!
> 
> The oppressors of generations who have kept you down with myths of order.
> 
> And we give it back to you... the people.



okay bane


----------



## God (Oct 31, 2017)

Santi said:


> He’s not on the same tier, sure, but you’d have to be disingenuous to say he isn’t lyrical.



You think Young Thug is lyrical? 

Not trying to shit on your taste, youre free to enjoy his music, but he played a heavy part in the mumble rap scene were seeing today.



Nello said:


> But there are still some people who haven't responded yet



They dont know your worth

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Oct 31, 2017)

lmao this is edited from a petyr molyneux comic which said the same thing




which reminded me of an even better edit of that



and also of something related but different

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Didi (Oct 31, 2017)

Also regarding the situation, me and Nitty immediately went to PMs after that (credit to Nitty) and solved it, so no mods needed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 31, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Chibi, what happened to our old thread that we used to posts and the people,buttsy azzbut the other dude i forgot the name..


Shiny you're making me nostalgic 

Buttsy is no longer on NF

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shiny (Oct 31, 2017)

Nello said:


> Shiny you're making me nostalgic
> 
> Buttsy is no longer on NF




noooo

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Santí (Oct 31, 2017)

Cubey said:


> You included Thug with the like of Joey Badass and other lyricists tho.
> 
> I'm probably a purist/traditionalist bastard but I hear virtually NO lyrics from dude



Yeah I may have mispoke 

I just view him slightly higher than your usual mumble rapper in that regard, but relatively on the spectrum it’s a low bar to clear.


----------



## God (Oct 31, 2017)

Santi said:


> Yeah I may have mispoke
> 
> I just view him slightly higher than your usual mumble rapper in that regard, but relatively on the spectrum it’s a low bar to clear.



That's fair, that's fair


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 31, 2017)

> young thug
> lyrical

> choose one.


----------



## Santí (Oct 31, 2017)

Nello said:


> Shiny you're making me nostalgic
> 
> Buttsy is no longer on NF



You wouldn’t happen to be talking about Betsy N., would you?


----------



## Santí (Oct 31, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> > young thug
> > lyrical
> 
> > choose one.



He’s got flow though


----------



## Platinum (Oct 31, 2017)

I only listen to Iranian xylophone music; you plebs should up your tastes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 31, 2017)

Santi said:


> You wouldn’t happen to be talking about Betsy N., would you?


I would


----------



## Nello (Oct 31, 2017)

@Shiny who is azzbutt? Do you mean Aladdin or someone else?


----------



## Shiny (Oct 31, 2017)

Nello said:


> @Shiny who is azzbutt? Do you mean Aladdin or someone else?


Azzrael... the daenerys fan


----------



## Santí (Oct 31, 2017)

Nello said:


> I would



She looks like she’s been doing well, I remember when we were 16 year olds brats posting in the pachinko parlor in 2010-2011.


----------



## Nello (Oct 31, 2017)

Santi said:


> She looks like she’s been doing well, I remember when we were 16 year olds brats posting in the pachinko parlor in 2010-2011.


Cool beans. I hope she finally got out of college  Was that the old name for the Arcade?


----------



## Santí (Oct 31, 2017)

Nello said:


> Cool beans. I hope she finally got out of college  Was that the old name for the Arcade?



She graduated in 2015 didn’t she? And yeah, it was changed to the Arcade sometime in 2012 or 2013 but it was the pachinko parlor prior.


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2017)

Cubey said:


> I compare him to Future, where we can maybe make out what they're rapping; it's just that the raps themselves are...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God (Oct 31, 2017)

RemChu said:


>



I was never big on Snoop Dogg but this man is spot-on

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Oct 31, 2017)

Santi said:


> She graduated in 2015 didn’t she? And yeah, it was changed to the Arcade sometime in 2012 or 2013 but it was the pachinko parlor prior.


She did, I just checked. I'm wearing rose-tinted glasses but the Pachinko Parlor days were good days.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## God (Nov 1, 2017)

So I'm pretty sure cable will stop being a thing soon. My sister got the amazon firestick and it shits all over tv cable, chromecast probably does too.


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2017)

Cubey said:


> So I'm pretty sure cable will stop being a thing soon. My sister got the amazon firestick and it shits all over tv cable, chromecast probably does too.


Even retail stores are going to collapse eventually to the might of online / amazon.


----------



## God (Nov 1, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Even retail stores are going to collapse eventually to the might of online / amazon.



Maybe shit like GameStop, but I don't see cvs, dollar stores or grocery stores dying out till online retail becomes more resourceful.. though yes, amazon is on the right path


----------



## Platinum (Nov 1, 2017)

Retail will stay, it will just evolve. 

Gamestop is doing some smart moves; like their new program that is going to make me cancel gamefly when it releases this month.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 1, 2017)

Anything retail like with no online presence and or mobile app is doomed to extinct.


----------



## God (Nov 1, 2017)

What about gas?


----------



## Stelios (Nov 1, 2017)

Cubey said:


> What about gas?



Doomed to extinct.
Major auto companies announced that they will release from 2019 and later only hybrid/electric cars.
All those cars will upload ussage data through their software to the manufactures. You will be able to see on an app your car’s electricity consumption, recharge status etc.
NL is pushing a ban on petrol and diesel cars by 2025. I hate electric cars 
I test drived a Tesla and it has no soul.


----------



## God (Nov 1, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Doomed to extinct.
> Major auto companies announced that they will release from 2019 and later only hybrid/electric cars.
> All those cars will upload ussage data through their software to the manufactures. You will be able to see on an app your car’s electricity consumption, recharge status etc.
> NL is pushing a ban on petrol and diesel cars by 2025. I hate electric cars
> I test drived a Tesla and it has no soul.



The future is here


----------



## Shiny (Nov 1, 2017)

No soul cars


----------



## Shiny (Nov 1, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Anything retail like with no online presence and or mobile app is doomed to extinct.


Did i read it right?  Mobile app extinct?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 1, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Doomed to extinct.
> Major auto companies announced that they will release from 2019 and later only hybrid/electric cars.
> All those cars will upload ussage data through their software to the manufactures. You will be able to see on an app your car’s electricity consumption, recharge status etc.
> NL is pushing a ban on petrol and diesel cars by 2025. I hate electric cars
> I test drived a Tesla and it has no soul.



Soul = the sound of the car producing global warming gases


----------



## Stelios (Nov 1, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Soul = the sound of the car producing global warming gases



Don’t be a sheep. The infrastructure needed to support the electric car industry is currently not eco friendly. The electricity an electric car is using is not green. Let’s have this chat in 2025 again.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 1, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Did i read it right?  Mobile app extinct?


I didn’t write it clear enough. Add a mental coma at app.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 1, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Don’t be a sheep. The infrastructure needed to support the electric car industry is currently not eco friendly. The electricity an electric car is using is not green. Let’s have this chat in 2025 again.



We can't get that structure to work unless we start using electric cars though.

Also it's not 100% eco friendly, but it's not 0% either. Using electric cars right now damages the Earth less than using oil cars, because a lot of energy sources are already green.

The difference is that with oil cars, you are guaranteed the 100% global warming effect.

And the point I wanted to make is that your love for fuel is psychological and related to the sound or shaking of the car, and hopefull generarations who do not grow up with it will not have it because heating the Earth because you want the car to make a certain sound is fucking stupid.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 1, 2017)

An announcement is coming today.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 1, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> We can't get that structure to work unless we start using electric cars though.
> 
> Also it's not 100% eco friendly, but it's not 0% either. Using electric cars right now damages the Earth less than using oil cars, because a lot of energy sources are already green.
> 
> ...




Do you even know what you are talking about? This whole point is moot because the electricity being produced to move electric cars is from fossil fuel. If planet  goes 100% electric car tomorrow we won’t have enough power to light up a bulb at our house.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2017)

W said:


> An announcement is coming today.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


>


----------



## Shiny (Nov 1, 2017)

Thats why ill abandon odontology for engineering


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2017)

W said:


>



Is it about your and melodies game?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Is it about your and melodies game?



Naw though humorously enough we did say we would start working on it again in November. 

This is an announcement pertaining to the mafia section itself.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 1, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Thats why ill abandon odontology for engineering


And then you'll abandon engineering for NF like I did.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Nov 1, 2017)

But serious if i see other goddamn dirty mouth ill have to punch someone, worst mistake i did this year


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2017)

W said:


> Naw though humorously enough we did say we would start working on it again in November.
> 
> This is an announcement pertaining to the mafia section itself.



Seemed like your game is done or about to be done since melodie got more active lately, thought she had more freetime to work on your game  

When will we get that announcement? 

Btw. I wanna have golden sparkles for my name


----------



## Nello (Nov 1, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Do you even know what you are talking about? This whole point is moot because the electricity being produced to move electric cars is from fossil fuel. If planet  goes 100% electric car tomorrow we won’t have enough power to light up a bulb at our house.


Speak for yourself, nerd. My country's electricity generation is 96.7% renewable


----------



## Shiny (Nov 1, 2017)

Brazil has the most dinamic energy generation in the world


----------



## Stelios (Nov 1, 2017)

Nello said:


> Speak for yourself, nerd. My country's electricity generation is 96.7% renewable



Which country ?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 1, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Do you even know what you are talking about? This whole point is moot because the electricity being produced to move electric cars is from fossil fuel. If planet  goes 100% electric car tomorrow we won’t have enough power to light up a bulb at our house.



Not all of it. A big portion of it is produced from green energy. And this number will only increase over time.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 1, 2017)

In Brazil it's about 44%.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Seemed like your game is done or about to be done since melodie got more active lately, thought she had more freetime to work on your game
> 
> When will we get that announcement?
> 
> Btw. I wanna have golden sparkles for my name



She has plenty of free time she’s just an Overwatch junkie.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 1, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Brazil has the most dinamic energy generation in the world


Sugoi 


Stelios said:


> Which country ?


Norway. It's the one next to Sweden if you look at a map


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 1, 2017)

Also whenever Law shows up, I think.

He told me the announcement would be in November.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2017)

W said:


> She has plenty of free time she’s just an Overwatch junkie.



Btw. Junkie.... I need assassin's creed origins, gonna be like _see you guys next year_


----------



## Nello (Nov 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Btw. Junkie.... I need assassin's creed origins, gonna be like _see you guys next year_


This. And also Super Mario Odyssey so I can be like "see you guys in 5 minutes because this game is too fricking short


----------



## Stelios (Nov 1, 2017)

Prison School

You can boast whatever but this is stil bad. Brazil has still rural areas. What’s your consumption footprint in contrast to US or China or any other “west” civilized country ?


----------



## Stelios (Nov 1, 2017)

Nello said:


> Norway. It's the one next to Sweden if you look at a map



I know where Norway is. I m not an American

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 1, 2017)

i too know where norway is 

i also know the differences between scandinavian and nordic


----------



## Nello (Nov 1, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Prison School
> 
> You can boast whatever but this is stil bad. Brazil has still rural areas. What’s your consumption footprint in contrast to US or China or any other “west” civilized country ?


What does this have to do with cars


----------



## Nello (Nov 1, 2017)

W said:


> i too know where norway is
> 
> i also know the differences between scandinavian and nordic


Sugoi  If you know that Norway isn't the capital of Sweden then i'm already impressed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 1, 2017)

But did you know that we beat Sweden in skiing every time and are therefore a superior nation


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 1, 2017)

Nello said:


> Sugoi  If you know that Norway isn't the capital of Sweden then i'm already impressed



i know that oslo is the capital of norway  

i also know that swedes have a superiority complex towards norweigians 

but you both agree: at least you're not finns


----------



## Nello (Nov 1, 2017)

Just answer the goddamn question


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 1, 2017)

I didn’t


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 1, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Prison School
> 
> You can boast whatever but this is stil bad. Brazil has still rural areas. What’s your consumption footprint in contrast to US or China or any other “west” civilized country ?



We probably don't have much more people living in rural areas than most of the developed countries. Almost everyones lives in the city nowadays.


----------



## Nello (Nov 1, 2017)

W said:


> I didn’t


Education is important 

It's really just sibling rivalry. Sweden will always be söta bror


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 1, 2017)

Anyway I never said we can fully change to green energy NOW. I just mocked you from liking the feeling of fossil fuel burning.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2017)

Nello said:


> This. And also Super Mario Odyssey so I can be like "see you guys in 5 minutes because this game is too fricking short



Is it really that short, looks like it's a game that takes a bit more time to finish   
If the Nintendo switch gets animal crossing game I'll probably consider buying one, kinda interested in breath of the wild too


----------



## Nello (Nov 1, 2017)

@Shizune I was thinking of starting my game 24:00 CET today. It will be 6 hours before your nightphase starts but I didn't want to start/end my phase in the middle of the night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Nov 1, 2017)

Ah, Norway, the second best speedskaters in the world 


Also, who are your favourite overlords, the Swedes or the Danes?


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 1, 2017)

W said:


> An announcement is coming today.


*fingers crossed for it being wad leaving forever*

Reactions: Optimistic 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## Didi (Nov 1, 2017)

We REALLY need that unfriendly/rude rating

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 1, 2017)

Didi said:


> Ah, Norway, the second best speedskaters in the world
> 
> 
> Also, who are your favourite overlords, the Swedes or the Danes?


>implying speedskating isn't a game for ballerinas 

Whos your favourite overlords, everyone?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2017)

Didi said:


> We REALLY need that unfriendly/rude rating



But first we have to get the "same" rating

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 1, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> *fingers crossed for it being wad leaving forever*



Have an optimistic.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 1, 2017)

Nello said:


> What does this have to do with cars



Cars are not the problem they are part of bigger problem. Their emissions are a tiny fraction in front of cruise ships , airplanes, trucks, bulldozers,trains,even  snowblowers.

From global pollution that comes only from cars half of the pollution  comes from USA. EU regulated models are way lower in carbon monoxide emissions. Don’t talk to me about emissions an EU regulated car model produces ten times less  co than the equivalent US one.

If you want to argue about Greenhouse effect take a good look at APAC first before taking about EMEA.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 1, 2017)

The second part of my reply goes mostly to DDL , Norway is also driving EU regulated cars so yeah


----------



## Stelios (Nov 1, 2017)

I just read an article titled 
“If your vibrator is hacked, is it a sex crime?” and the case was around a hackable app-remote-controlled buttplug 

Brave new world
you never cease to amaze me

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 1, 2017)

If I use a buttplug and it gets hacked, does it count as getting laid? Asking for a friend


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 1, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I just read an article titled
> “If your vibrator is hacked, is it a sex crime?” and the case was around a hackable app-remote-controlled buttplug
> 
> Brave new world
> you never cease to amaze me



Link


----------



## Stelios (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## Aries (Nov 1, 2017)

Join Team CR/PlayStation and be the first to expirence the Star Wars/Destiny Beta roles


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2017)

Depends when that game is though


----------



## Aries (Nov 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Depends when that game is though



After Naruto and Before DragonBall Mafia 3


----------



## Aries (Nov 1, 2017)

Speaking of Naruto that game will officially or might begin on either November 10 or the 15th. Somewhere around that time frame


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 1, 2017)

lit


----------



## Viole (Nov 1, 2017)

Make it 15/16 and I'll be in

I know you want me @Aries


----------



## Aries (Nov 1, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Make it 15/16 and I'll be in
> 
> I know you want me @Aries



November 15/16th it is then

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 1, 2017)

Aries said:


> November 15/16th it is then


Roles on November 1st tho right?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## RuffRuff (Nov 1, 2017)

I got lynched...nerf lie detect pls

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2017)

RuffRuff said:


> I got lynched...nerf lie detect pls



You didn't answer that "are you town"-question immediately + were mostly posting excuses about your activity & fluff 

Rip alligator

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 1, 2017)

Can't judge yet but that game looks fairly balanced to me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 1, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Can't judge yet but that game looks fairly balanced to me.



Which game?


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 1, 2017)

Aries said:


> November 15/16th it is then


Male it February and I'm in


----------



## RuffRuff (Nov 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> You didn't answer that "are you town"-question immediately + were mostly posting excuses about your activity & fluff
> 
> Rip alligator


Even if I did I'd most likely get the LD. I may have fluffed a bit but it was soft


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2017)

RuffRuff said:


> Even if I did I'd most likely get the LD. I may have fluffed a bit but it was soft



Fluffing is hella normal

Dodging a "are you town"-question is scummy, lol


----------



## Viole (Nov 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


>


 yo ass

You told you cant play in nov


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 1, 2017)

d1 protects broki

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> yo ass
> 
> You told you cant play in nov



If I get time I'll try playing, lol


----------



## Viole (Nov 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> d1 protects broki


d1 multikill WW and Broki

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 1, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> d1 multikill WW and Broki


Pleb host protect has priority  

broki lives on and I'll die for her sake

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 1, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> d1 multikill WW and Broki



> thinking you'll live past the opening post

Have an optimistic.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Nov 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > thinking you'll live past the opening post
> 
> Have an optimistic.


>thinking I will survive role send


Psure I will get 10 actions sent on me b4 game starts


and then @Dr. White tries to kill me for 3 days after Im dead already

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 1, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> >thinking I will survive role send
> 
> 
> Psure I will get 10 actions sent on me b4 game starts
> ...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## RuffRuff (Nov 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Fluffing is hella normal
> 
> Dodging a "are you town"-question is scummy, lol


I was hoping it'd be a silent action. Leave me alone you gator slaughtering monster

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Nov 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Pleb host protect has priority
> 
> broki lives on and I'll die for her sake


>Aries
>Priority not being his memes
hahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahahahhahaaaa


No.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viole (Nov 1, 2017)

Like jesus 
>play obd mafia
>be jester
>day 1 - 7 actions on me, with 4 being b4 I even got to post
3 invests, Roleblock,superkilled,Sent to void
>Day 2 - More actions, ultraKilled


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2017)

RuffRuff said:


> I was hoping it'd be a silent action. Leave me alone you gator slaughtering monster



Haven't seen a lie detect being a silent action yet, they usually get a write up in the thread


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 1, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Like jesus
> >play obd mafia
> >be jester
> >day 1 - 7 actions on me, with 4 being b4 I even got to post
> ...


> be jester
> lose

kys tbh tbf


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 1, 2017)

there's sometimes night-time lie detectors which can either be private or public


----------



## Viole (Nov 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> > be jester
> > lose
> 
> kys tbh tbf


>Be jester
>targetted by literally every role that can kill me in 2 days


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 1, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> >Be jester
> >targetted by literally every role that can kill me in 2 days


 > 2 days
> not winning d1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> >Be jester
> >targetted by literally every role that can kill me in 2 days



I think I didn't target you in that game, lol


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> > be jester
> > lose
> 
> kys tbh tbf



Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey.
I resent that.


----------



## Aries (Nov 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Roles on November 1st tho right?



November 10th


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey.
> I resent that.


----------



## Viole (Nov 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> > 2 days
> > not winning d1


Rolecrushed and Sent to void where you cant be lynched literally at d1 start


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 1, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Rolecrushed and Sent to void where you cant be lynched literally at d1 start


It didn't stop people from voting for Supes...


----------



## Viole (Nov 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I think I didn't target you in that game, lol


Should I be happy


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>



I lost as a Jester.


----------



## Viole (Nov 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It didn't stop people from voting for Supes...


But stopped the lynch 

and then  I die day 2 in my sleep 

I couldnt even use single ability


----------



## Viole (Nov 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I lost as a Jester.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Should I be happy



It just means I had no kill


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 1, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


>


----------



## Viole (Nov 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


----------



## Viole (Nov 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> It just means I had no kill


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I lost as a Jester.


I have 100% success rate as jester  
cos I've never gotten jester 
closest would be Pocohantas in waddo's game 
and I still won that as pseudo-lynchee-jester  



Viole1369 said:


> But stopped the lynch
> 
> and then  I die day 2 in my sleep
> 
> I couldnt even use single ability


PLEBTIER


----------



## Viole (Nov 1, 2017)

Tho fuck did I even do to be a ability magnet already in like my 6th game here


----------



## Viole (Nov 1, 2017)

Or the WW game where literally Day'1ed by town as town 
D1'ed with fake ass rion LD in DB


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> D1'ed with fake ass rion LD in DB



That was meme, lol


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 1, 2017)

Marco best Jester.

Replaced Chaos and then made no posts. Still won.

Bless @SinRaven and WAD

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 1, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> Marco best Jester.
> 
> Replaced Chaos and then made no posts. Still won.
> 
> Bless @SinRaven and WAD


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> Marco best Jester.
> 
> Replaced Chaos and then made no posts. Still won.
> 
> Bless @SinRaven and WAD



What game?


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I have 100% success rate as jester
> cos I've never gotten jester
> closest would be Pocohantas in waddo's game
> and I still won that as pseudo-lynchee-jester



> 100%

0%*

I got killed by the vig like 3 or 4 phases after I claimed Jester. 
Fucking WAD investigating me night 1.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> You didn't answer that "are you town"-question immediately + were mostly posting excuses about your activity & fluff
> 
> Rip alligator


But how is a mafia supposed to anwser "are you town" though? 

I agree with ruff, that role is way too cheap

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> What game?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 1, 2017)

A said:


> But how is a mafia supposed to anwser "are you town" though?
> 
> I agree with ruff, that role is way too cheap



You respond with "I'm town" and then move on.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You respond with "I'm town" and then move on.


Then u get caught lying


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 1, 2017)

A said:


> Then u get caught lying



You're less likely to get caught if you don't show hesitation in claiming it though, since there will always be multiple statements a LD can choose.


----------



## nfcnorth (Nov 1, 2017)

A said:


> Then u get caught lying


Only if they bother to check yours over everyone elses


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2017)

A said:


> But how is a mafia supposed to anwser "are you town" though?
> 
> I agree with ruff, that role is way too cheap



Act like town and avoid getting lie detected, I've avoided getting lie detected a few times as scum. Usually there was someone who was acting scummy or who was avoiding that question overall, lmao


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 1, 2017)

A said:


> Then u get caught lying



Only if they pick you to detect. 
In all the games with a lie detector where I was scum I've never been lie detected, but always answered.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 1, 2017)

Alright there seems to be some confusion here

I remember in wad's game, dr white caught multiple people in a lie in one dayphase


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 1, 2017)

Man this game was such a fucking classic. 

How many other games have you hosted besides this, Ruthie? IIRC it was your first?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 1, 2017)

A said:


> Alright there seems to be some confusion here
> 
> I remember in wad's game, dr white caught multiple people in a lie in one dayphase



That was a different role called a sensor:





Which is typically, yes, broken as hell.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 1, 2017)

Well he was a sensor AND a lie detector that game.


----------



## Viole (Nov 1, 2017)

Its obvious you always answer with yes Im town

unless you have a retarded truth meta


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 1, 2017)

Oh okay well that explains everything


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 1, 2017)

W said:


> Man this game was such a fucking classic.
> 
> How many other games have you hosted besides this, Ruthie? IIRC it was your first?


This was my second game, I hosted Tekken Mafia before it and Crash Bandicoot was after it.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2017)

Answering the "are you town"-question immediately is usually the best thing someone can do

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 1, 2017)

My concern was i thought lie detector could be used on multiple ppl in the same phase

I didnt realize dr white's role in Wad's game was different


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 1, 2017)

Since its 1 person then yeah its cool


----------



## RuffRuff (Nov 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Haven't seen a lie detect being a silent action yet, they usually get a write up in the thread


I've seen both types 

Anyway I should just kill @Nevan n1 from now on

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 1, 2017)

A said:


> Alright there seems to be some confusion here
> 
> I remember in wad's game, dr white caught multiple people in a lie in one dayphase


Didn't help you catching Zeno

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 1, 2017)

A said:


> My concern was i thought lie detector could be used on multiple ppl in the same phase
> 
> I didnt realize dr white's role was different



Even if it can be used on multiple people, just answering with "I'm town" is still the best course of action.


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Didn't help you catching Zeno



He did catch me though.


----------



## RuffRuff (Nov 1, 2017)

A said:


> But how is a mafia supposed to anwser "are you town" though?
> 
> I agree with ruff, that role is way too cheap


At least some basic restrictions should be put, especially in a vanilla type of game


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> He did catch me though.




but...

I am Zeno


----------



## RuffRuff (Nov 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Answering the "are you town"-question immediately is usually the best thing someone can do


But you'd still have to rely on luck to not have the post LD. There's no real counter play


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> but...
> 
> I am Zeno



I still need to spite you for that. 
And Dr. White. 

Fucking whiteys.


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 1, 2017)

RuffRuff said:


> But you'd still have to rely on luck to not have the post LD. There's no real counter play



That's why most times it's a limited use thing. 
Or doesn't get a write up.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 1, 2017)

Yeah it was a mistake that literally everyone made by lynching waffles over WW

But it was a valuable lesson, never lynch the counter claimer

So it was a useful mistake


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I still need to spite you for that.
> And Dr. White.
> 
> Fucking whiteys.


I have to spite Dr. White too  for existing. 

Truce?


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 1, 2017)

A said:


> Yeah it was a mistake that literally everyone made by lynching waffles over WW
> 
> But it was a valuable lesson, never lynch the counter claimer
> 
> So it was a useful lesson


Waffles was the counter claimer 

Always lynch the first claim


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 1, 2017)

A said:


> Yeah it was a mistake that literally everyone made by lynching waffles over WW
> 
> But it was a valuable lesson, never lynch the counter claimer
> 
> So it was a useful mistake



At least you still remember the lesson. 



White Wolf said:


> I have to spite Dr. White too  for existing.
> 
> Truce?



No, because after posting I remembered that I double spited other whitey in Cubey's game.


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Waffles was the counter claimer
> 
> Always lynch the first claim



Smh ruining everything.


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 1, 2017)

Does Waffles still have his 'no fake claim' meta that people confuse with alignment?


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 1, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> Does Waffles still have his 'no fake claim' meta that people confuse with alignment?



Yes.

Yes, I do.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 1, 2017)

I thought Ava was Laix for a second and got real excited...

...

...still excited though since Ava is bae too.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2017)

RuffRuff said:


> But you'd still have to rely on luck to not have the post LD. There's no real counter play



- look like a townie - be active 
- don't hesitate answering that question 
- don't give activity excuses 
- post a random vote, we usually just wanna get a reaction out of people like that or just for vote tracking 
- also don't post "see you guys next day phase" 

Also check the guide by Law, think it's pretty useful


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> also don't post "see you guys next day phase"



It works wonders for @Dragon D. Luffy  though.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 1, 2017)

Where is law's guide


----------



## nfcnorth (Nov 1, 2017)

A said:


> Where is law's guide


the thread above this one here in the mafia section.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It works wonders for @Dragon D. Luffy  though.



After I got lynched 3 times for it.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> At least you still remember the lesson.
> 
> 
> 
> No, because after posting I remembered that I double spited other whitey in Cubey's game.


There's never enough spite


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 1, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> the thread above this one here in the mafia section.


thanks ill check it out


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It works wonders for @Dragon D. Luffy  though.



Not really


----------



## Nello (Nov 1, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I thought Ava was Laix for a second and got real excited...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...still excited though since Ava is bae too.


You cheating scumbag 

Why are all men the same


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 1, 2017)

speaking of spite, i was reading a game where waffles and wad kept spiting cubey, saying how they want him lynched

i get wad, but why do you have spite against cubey mr waffles?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> - look like a townie - be active
> - don't hesitate answering that question
> - don't give activity excuses
> - post a random vote, we usually just wanna get a reaction out of people like that or just for vote tracking
> ...



I have to agree with Ruff public lie detectors are OP.

Non public lie detectors are weaker than cop though. The counter play is killing them before they get too many results.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 1, 2017)

Nello said:


> You cheating scumbag
> 
> Why are all men the same


any chance u can just add an extra role to ur game so i dont have to be a replacement?


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 1, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> After I got lynched 3 times for it.



There's a sacrifice for everything. 



White Wolf said:


> There's never enough spite



I'm horrible at spiting, so I disagree. 



Underworld Broker said:


> Not really



Pffffffffffffffffft.


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 1, 2017)

A said:


> speaking of spite, i was reading a game where waffles and wad kept spiting cubey, saying how they want him lynched
> 
> i get wad, but why do you have spite against cubey mr waffles?



Because Cubey.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 1, 2017)

That said, there was this game from Psychic that had a public lie detector which almost solo'd the game. Except mafia had a godfather who could dodge it so they won in the end. It was a team of Hero and Nitty.


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 1, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I have to agree with Ruff public lie detectors are OP.



Even if it's a x-shot thing ?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Pffffffffffffffffft.



I'd shoot people for saying that tbh 

If I'd ever get the vig role


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'd shoot people for saying that tbh
> 
> If I'd ever get the vig role



That's just because you're cruel and don't want to see them next day phase.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'd shoot people for saying that tbh
> 
> If I'd ever get the vig role


Shoot me tbh

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 1, 2017)

A said:


> any chance u can just add an extra role to ur game so i dont have to be a replacement?


I can have Cubey spitekilled in the prologue to save Waffles the trouble

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That's just because you're cruel and don't want to see them next day phase.



If I'd have no better target they'd get shot for being scummy on purpose, heh


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Even if it's a x-shot thing ?



If it's x-shot it can be balanced by it is still bad taste imo. It's not an ability that requires much skill to be used, unlike non-public ones.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 1, 2017)

Some abilities are broken even if you take measures to make sure they won't solo the game.

Unless you actually want then to be broken, ofc. But then I make it something epic like Apollo Justice's one-shot perfect investigation that required him to leave for a cycle in Ace Attorney. Flavor counts too. Players feel better when the ability feels like a last resort thing.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 1, 2017)

Public lie detectors just encourage lazy play

"Ha! Are you le town player x"

It's pretty shit and kinda runs against the spirit of deception in the game. 

I would say public lie detectors shouldn't be able to lie detect 'i'm town' to make lie detectors more smart about asking questions.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 1, 2017)

Nello said:


> You cheating scumbag
> 
> Why are all men the same


Don't worry there is enough Sin for everyone honey


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 1, 2017)

A good rule of thumb is that every single role breaks the game. Cops are ridiculously powerful. Vigs can solo the game if they are skilled. Doctors can make any other role 10 times more powerful. Masons are another cop. Roleblockes can become another cop.

That's why designing a role madness game can quickly become a fucking nightmare.

A good way of overcoming it is by power creeping the hell out of it and having broken roles balance broken roles. But there are still a lot of pitfalls to avoid.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 1, 2017)

For example, I'm now designing a cultist and I'm dieing to follow the flavor and just pump it with cool abilities.

But most of the ideas turn into big NOs when I imagine them being combined with the ability to recruit people.

It's tricky.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 1, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> For example, I'm now designing a cultist and I'm dieing to follow the flavor and just pump it with cool abilities.
> 
> But most of the ideas turn into big NOs when I imagine them being combined with the ability to recruit people.
> 
> It's tricky.


For every recruit he has to sacrifice 1-2 abilities (depending on how many abilities 'pumped' is for your standards)

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nevan (Nov 1, 2017)

It seems I was tagged here.


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 1, 2017)

Nello said:


> I can have Cubey spitekilled in the prologue to save Waffles the trouble



I wasn't planning on spiting Cubey, but now... 



Underworld Broker said:


> If I'd have no better target they'd get shot for being scummy on purpose, heh



But there's always a better target. 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> If it's x-shot it can be balanced by it is still bad taste imo. It's not an ability that requires much skill to be used, unlike non-public ones.



I'd say that's debatable, but I don't care enough, so sure. >.>


----------



## Nevan (Nov 1, 2017)

RuffRuff said:


> I've seen both types
> 
> Anyway I should just kill @Nevan n1 from now on


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> For every recruit he has to sacrifice 1-2 abilities (depending on how many abilities 'pumped' is for your standards)



Bad taste again. I don't make abilities for them to be sacrificed.

Anyway, don't worry. I have the role almost figured out. I was just commenting on it.


----------



## RuffRuff (Nov 1, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That's why most times it's a limited use thing.
> Or doesn't get a write up.


Lynch waffles 


Underworld Broker said:


> - look like a townie - be active
> - don't hesitate answering that question
> - don't give activity excuses
> - post a random vote, we usually just wanna get a reaction out of people like that or just for vote tracking
> ...


I went to sleep and came back answering those who had tagged me, that's not excusing me  I never liked random voting and I don't think I will ever do it.

Guides are boring, I'll just learn how things are as I play 


Nevan said:


>


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 1, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Bad taste again. I don't make abilities for them to be sacrificed.
> 
> Anyway, don't worry. I have the role almost figured out. I was just commenting on it.


Weird, I could swear you used rolecrush more than once, I guess being forcefully stripped of your abilities is better than self sacrifice for the sake of another powerup.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2017)

RuffRuff said:


> I went to sleep and came back answering those who had tagged me, that's not excusing me  I never liked random voting and I don't think I will ever do it.
> 
> Guides are boring, I'll just learn how things are as I play



I think you answered them after the town-question happened, so rip  also explain why. Because it benefits you more if you get reactions out of people by voting them instead of doing nothing. 

Don't say later I didn't recommend it to you


----------



## Aries (Nov 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Roles on November 1st tho right?



November 10th


----------



## Aries (Nov 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Roles on November 1st tho right?



November 10th


----------



## Nello (Nov 1, 2017)

It's a good guide. Follow that guide and you will know what you're doing. If you know what you're doing, your opponents will know what you're doing. Don't be a sucker. Play like a monkey and no one will predict you


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 1, 2017)

Aries said:


> November 10th


Telling me 3 times won't make me less impatient...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 1, 2017)

when i host favorites one of the mafia team's faction bonuses will be immunity to LD's


----------



## Tiger (Nov 1, 2017)

W said:


> An announcement is coming today.





W said:


> Also whenever Law shows up, I think.
> 
> He told me the announcement would be in November.



Expect this Saturday.

Get hype.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 1, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Weird, I could swear you used rolecrush more than once, I guess being forcefully stripped of your abilities is better than self sacrifice for the sake of another powerup.



Temporary rolecrush =/= permanent one.

A rolecrush that lasts one cycle is basically a roleblock that removes bulletproof.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 1, 2017)

W said:


> when i host favorites one of the mafia team's faction bonuses will be immunity to LD's



You are going to host favorites?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 1, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You are going to host favorites?



The one in 2019 or 2020... I forget.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2017)

W said:


> when i host favorites one of the mafia team's faction bonuses will be immunity to LD's



Thanks for telling


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2017)

Btw. this picture looks awesome,  i totally love it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 1, 2017)

Law said:


> Expect this Saturday.
> 
> Get hype.


More waiting. Great. What are you? Cr?


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 1, 2017)

Wait does the big announcement have anything to do with my (and RemChu's and Savage's) birthday? Because that's Saturday too!

You hear that boys? We're getting modded for our birthday!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2017)

I'll host the 2050 Favorites.

It will be hosted through VR and take place in Beijing, Chai na.


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2017)

@Savage where you hiding?


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 1, 2017)

_Valentina
A mi me encanta, Valentina
Como hermosa es tu sonrisa
Eres muy perfecta y bonita
Valentina
Ella es mi solamente una heroína
Gia Gunn es la China más Latina
¿Por qué Blac Chyna no es Nina Bo'Nina?_

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello Hello


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 1, 2017)

RemChu said:


> @Savage where you hiding?


He liked one of my posts tagging him yesterday so I think he lurks from time to time.


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2017)

You know if VR ever gets big and super realistic.

We are going to play mafia with that shit okaaaay.


----------



## Didi (Nov 1, 2017)

W said:


> The one in 2019 or 2020... I forget.



WADidi 2020

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 1, 2017)

RemChu said:


> You know if VR ever gets big and super realistic.
> 
> We are going to play mafia with that shit okaaaay.



I... don't want to actually interact with people.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I... don't want to actually interact with people.



why not fam


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 1, 2017)

They're scary.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Nov 1, 2017)

So, I have no interest in hosting a standard favorites game (because that's a shit ton of weeb work to read obscure shit you guys select and its too much for a shit like me.), but I have been thinking somewhat for a 2018 down the line game of maybe a literature only version of favorites.

But I don't know if you weebs read enough real books for that to be of interest to the section


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 1, 2017)

Platinum said:


> So, I have no interest in hosting a standard favorites game (because that's a shit ton of weeb work to read obscure shit you guys select and its too much for a shit like me.), but I have been thinking somewhat for a 2018 down the line game of maybe a literature only version of favorites.
> 
> But I don't know if you weebs read enough real books for that to be of interest to the section



You don't need to read all the obscure weeb shit we pick. Wikis exist for a reason.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 1, 2017)

Platinum said:


> So, I have no interest in hosting a standard favorites game (because that's a shit ton of weeb work to read obscure shit you guys select and its too much for a shit like me.), but I have been thinking somewhat for a 2018 down the line game of maybe a literature only version of favorites.
> 
> But I don't know if you weebs read enough real books for that to be of interest to the section


Literaturafia 

I'm down be the book to my movie


----------



## Platinum (Nov 1, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You don't need to read all the obscure weeb shit we pick. Wikis exist for a reason.



I don't like to half ass things though. I would try to at least read some of everything you guys suggest... but I ain't reading swedish comics or whatever it was waffles made aries look up . 

I wouldn't mind that for literature though. I've read enough of the classics, and given a reason to, wouldn't really mind reading shit that was suggested... 

but now that I think about it, I would probably have to sift through so much YA trash .


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> They're scary.



I'm a nice person


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm a nice person



Source?


----------



## Didi (Nov 1, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I don't like to half ass things though. I would try to at least read some of everything you guys suggest... but I ain't reading swedish comics or whatever it was waffles made aries look up .
> 
> I wouldn't mind that for literature though. I've read enough of the classics, and given a reason to, wouldn't really mind reading shit that was suggested...
> 
> but now that I think about it, I would probably have to sift through so much YA trash .




>Swedish

Jerommeke is Flemish  (aka the Dutch speaking part of Belgium)

Plus, Suske & Wiske (what he's from) are GOAT comics, really great stuff (well, not the new ones, but all the ones while the main author was still alive)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Nov 1, 2017)

We should do voice chat mafia again sometime, that shit was great


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 1, 2017)

Why ask for peoples favorites tho.

Just make your own roles based on shit you’ve read, assuming your repertoire is vast enough


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Source?



Uuhhh ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm a nice person


>person
>not a 2D drawing


----------



## Didi (Nov 1, 2017)

Shakespeare mafia could be GOAT actually
so much role potential with those very pronounced iconic characters


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Uuhhh ...



It's fine I'll take your word and that cat emote for it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 1, 2017)

Didi said:


> Shakespeare mafia could be GOAT actually
> so much role potential with those very pronounced iconic characters



>tfw semi-closed role list 
>Romeo & Juliet 
>haha they’re lovers
>kill Juliet as mafia thinking Romeo will die
>HOLY SHIT NOW ROMEO IS SK NOW


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 1, 2017)

Didi said:


> >Swedish
> 
> Jerommeke is Flemish  (aka the Dutch speaking part of Belgium)
> 
> Plus, Suske & Wiske (what he's from) are GOAT comics, really great stuff (well, not the new ones, but all the ones while the main author was still alive)


The more adult 'sequel" Amoras is pretty great as well, though I've only read the first two issues. 

But yeah, Suske & Wiske is fucking awesome. Young Sin stayed up all night reading those comics.


----------



## Legend (Nov 1, 2017)

Favorites X


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 1, 2017)

Didi said:


> >Swedish
> 
> Jerommeke is Flemish  (aka the Dutch speaking part of Belgium)
> 
> Plus, Suske & Wiske (what he's from) are GOAT comics, really great stuff (well, not the new ones, but all the ones while the main author was still alive)


lmao I used to think waffles was Swedish too


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 1, 2017)

Suske & Wiske mafia when

@Didi go host!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 1, 2017)

Nah Waffles can't be Swedish, I would've spitekilled him much more often


----------



## Platinum (Nov 1, 2017)

Didi said:


> >Swedish
> 
> Jerommeke is Flemish  (aka the Dutch speaking part of Belgium)
> 
> Plus, Suske & Wiske (what he's from) are GOAT comics, really great stuff (well, not the new ones, but all the ones while the main author was still alive)



I see I touched a nerve. My bad broski, my only experience with european comics are some issues of Asterix and Obelix I read in highschool german.



W said:


> Why ask for peoples favorites tho.
> 
> Just make your own roles based on shit you’ve read, assuming your repertoire is vast enough



Because people seem to only give a shit about this kind of thing when you let them have a role. I could probably do a good one just based on my own reads (I was the kind of loser who read the divine comedy for fun in highschool; averaged about 2-3 books a week from 10-20).

I also feel it might give me some good things to read potentially. Yeah I could do Don Quixote and shit, but then someone comes along with some french absurdist novel, and then maybe I read that and kinda like it. Though that is not going to happen, and I bet everyone would just troll me with YA novels and Ayn Rand books .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 1, 2017)

I give u Dr. Seuss my dude


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's fine I'll take your word and that cat emote for it.



Could say that if i was a mafia role i'd probably be an innocent child

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Didi (Nov 1, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Suske & Wiske mafia when
> 
> @Didi go host!!




I'll think about this



Platinum said:


> I see I touched a nerve. My bad broski, my only experience with european comics are some issues of Asterix and Obelix I read in highschool german.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nah Ayn Rand is pleb


You can have the Wealth of Nations tho


----------



## Platinum (Nov 1, 2017)

Didi said:


> I'll think about this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No characters in the wealth of nations is there?

Besides, that is probably better than Rand's 50 page expositional speeches on objectivism.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Could say that if i was a mafia role i'd probably be an innocent child



Have an optimistic.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Nov 1, 2017)

Platinum said:


> So, I have no interest in hosting a standard favorites game (because that's a shit ton of weeb work to read obscure shit you guys select and its too much for a shit like me.), but I have been thinking somewhat for a 2018 down the line game of maybe a literature only version of favorites.
> 
> But I don't know if you weebs read enough real books for that to be of interest to the section



I would submit my childhood favorite Terry Brooks' Shannara series.

I know most people would get all hipster and turn their nose up at anything fantasy, but I would rather see stuff from books I read til all hours of the night when reading was still fun for me than Catcher in the rye just because I'm trying to look cool.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You don't need to read all the obscure weeb shit we pick. Wikis exist for a reason.



No.



W said:


> Why ask for peoples favorites tho.
> 
> Just make your own roles based on shit you’ve read, assuming your repertoire is vast enough



This also would be good.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2017)

W said:


> Have an optimistic.



Should've rated with 'agree'


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 1, 2017)

Law said:


> I know most people would get all hipster and turn their nose up at anything fantasy


Fantasy is pretty popular these days, or at least considered less 'nerdy'.


----------



## Didi (Nov 1, 2017)

I would probably submit an often underrated/overlooked series I really liked when I was young (which I feel had the potential to become big but never quite broke through) which was the Darren Shan series. Those books were lit


----------



## Platinum (Nov 1, 2017)

Law said:


> I would submit my childhood favorite Terry Brooks' Shannara series.
> 
> I know most people would get all hipster and turn their nose up at anything fantasy, but I would rather see stuff from books I read til all hours of the night when reading was still fun for me than Catcher in the rye just because I'm trying to look cool.



That's the kind of stuff I would want. I would want things that mean stuff to people, not just some book you remember in highschool english.


----------



## nfcnorth (Nov 1, 2017)

I would probably choose from someone from the Foundation series (technically a continuation series of I.Robot just way in the future) someone from the Redwall series, or someone from Artemis fowl series for a book based game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 1, 2017)

@Cubey I was kidding

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Platinum (Nov 1, 2017)

Like if I was going to submit something myself, I would choose Harry Dresden from The Dresden Files; I wasn't trying to insinuate that I would make a booksnob game.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 1, 2017)

Though I do like the classics .

And I would hope people would submit somethings from Orwell, Edgard Allen Poe, Shakespeare, Homer, etc.


----------



## Didi (Nov 1, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> I would probably choose from someone from the Foundation series (technically a continuation series of I.Robot just way in the future) someone from the Redwall series, or someone from Artemis fowl series for a book based game.




Ooh, Artemis Fowl, those books were great as well

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## God (Nov 1, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> I would probably choose from someone from the Foundation series (technically a continuation series of I.Robot just way in the future) someone from the Redwall series, or someone from Artemis fowl series for a book based game.



Artemis fowl is so underrated

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 1, 2017)

Didi said:


> Ooh, Artemis Fowl, those books were great as well


The first one was hella dope


----------



## Platinum (Nov 1, 2017)

So I read like the first 3 books of Artemis Fowl when I was a kid and loved them... I was completly unaware they made more of them and now I feel too old .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 1, 2017)

@Nello

How long til ur game starts I forgot what time u said 

I wanna go to the gym for an hour but also don’t wanna miss the game start


----------



## God (Nov 1, 2017)

Edgar Allen Poe or Sylvia Plath books tho 

Some dark shit right there.


----------



## nfcnorth (Nov 1, 2017)

I really do like Artemis fowl and should re-read them.


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2017)

Platinum said:


> So, I have no interest in hosting a standard favorites game (because that's a shit ton of weeb work to read obscure shit you guys select and its too much for a shit like me.), but I have been thinking somewhat for a 2018 down the line game of maybe a literature only version of favorites.
> 
> But I don't know if you weebs read enough real books for that to be of interest to the section


Elitismafia, sounds good.


----------



## Nello (Nov 1, 2017)

W said:


> @Nello
> 
> How long til ur game starts I forgot what time u said
> 
> I wanna go to the gym for an hour but also don’t wanna miss the game start


~ one and a half hours from now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 1, 2017)

Ok gonna now


----------



## Didi (Nov 1, 2017)

Platinum said:


> So I read like the first 3 books of Artemis Fowl when I was a kid and loved them... I was completly unaware they made more of them and now I feel too old .




I think I also read 3, maybe 4


----------



## God (Nov 1, 2017)

I read the first 4, but I was only a kid back then. The author wrote 8 in total.

I have the pdfs


----------



## Didi (Nov 1, 2017)

8?


----------



## nfcnorth (Nov 1, 2017)

Looking it up to see how many books there are apparently there is a graphic novel series for Artemis fowl.


----------



## God (Nov 1, 2017)

Didi said:


> 8?



Is that a large number for you? 

Harry Potter, narnia and asoiaf (potentially) all have 7.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 1, 2017)

8 is nothing for a fantasy series.

Try reading Malazan


----------



## Didi (Nov 1, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Is that a large number for you?
> 
> Harry Potter, narnia and asoiaf (potentially) all have 7.




nah I'm just surprised cuz I remember the series feeling pretty finished to me at the point I stopped


----------



## Didi (Nov 1, 2017)

I mean I literally rec'd Darren Shan on this page and that has 12 books you guys, so no, I wasn't like 'woah omg 8 whole books'

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God (Nov 1, 2017)

Didi said:


> nah I'm just surprised cuz I remember the series feeling pretty finished to me at the point I stopped



Yeah the 4th book, which is where I stopped did feel like an ending, but I knew the author would write more.


----------



## Didi (Nov 1, 2017)

What a hack
then I stopped after 4 as well yeah


----------



## God (Nov 1, 2017)

Yeah, it was good tho.

My sister recommended me the golden compass series but I lazed out of it 

Should probably pick it up.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 1, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Like if I was going to submit something myself, I would choose Harry Dresden from The Dresden Files; I wasn't trying to insinuate that I would make a booksnob game.



It was basically a preemptive 



To those who would shit on my childhood inspiration to be a writer myself.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 1, 2017)

If I do this, Light Novels don't count as actual books, weebs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2017)

>weeb

Don't tell me you haven't read at least one manga @Platinum


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 1, 2017)

also are the novels themselves roles or characters from novels


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 1, 2017)

>in b4 like 8 GoT characters I kms

Reactions: Agree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 1, 2017)

Plat put a hard restriction on 2 chars per series so we don’t deal with that basic shit if it’s by characters and not the novels


----------



## Platinum (Nov 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> >weeb
> 
> Don't tell me you haven't read at least one manga @Platinum



Mangas aren't LNs, you weeb .



W said:


> also are the novels themselves roles or characters from novels



I'd leave it up to the submitter if they want me to choose a character from the book, or they choose themselves. Doing the book itself as a role would be dumb, unless I was just using the themes as the abilities.



W said:


> >in b4 like 8 GoT characters I kms





W said:


> Plat put a hard restriction on 2 chars per series so we don’t deal with that basic shit if it’s by characters and not the novels



I would just do 1 per series. I'm sure people have read more than just Harry Potter and ASOIAF, and can submit something else instead.

I'm sure these people have, at least, also read a dr suess book, or some shit.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Nov 1, 2017)

Also, clearly i'm at least a little weeb. Anyone who is here is or was, else we wouldn't be on a fucking forum for a japanese kiddie comic.

I'm just saying, I ain't going to stand for somebody trying to argue that I should let their waifu from Re:Zero in, just because that started as a light novel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 1, 2017)

Jeroen: Pennywise the Clown

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Mangas aren't LNs, you weeb .



I know  
You didn't answer my question


----------



## Platinum (Nov 1, 2017)

W said:


> Jeroen: Pennywise the Clown



I would specifically ban this .

Waffles can choose something outside his comfort zone


----------



## God (Nov 1, 2017)

Gonna nominate an isekai protagonist


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2017)

No weeb shit.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 1, 2017)

Dibs on 

The Giver

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2017)

I would submit Muad'Dib.


----------



## Didi (Nov 1, 2017)

Gonna nominate Fingolfin before someone does pleb shit like Frodo or Aragorn or something 


or maybe Turin


hmmm


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2017)

W said:


> Dibs on
> 
> The Giver


Good book, read this in highschool.


----------



## God (Nov 1, 2017)

Sk should be lord of the flies


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Also, clearly i'm at least a little weeb. Anyone who is here is or was, else we wouldn't be on a fucking forum for a japanese kiddie comic.
> 
> I'm just saying, I ain't going to stand for somebody trying to argue that I should let their waifu from Re:Zero in, just because that started as a light novel.



I wanna know how weeb you are, what manga's have you read


----------



## God (Nov 1, 2017)

Platinum tries to act better than Nippon tards but he's just as much a weeb as anyone else

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Nov 1, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Gonna nominate an isekai protagonist



I'm surprised you can even read the third grade reading level trash that most isekais are, so i'll let it slide in your case 



Cubey said:


> Platinum tries to act better than Nippon tards but he's just as much a weeb as anyone else



I make no bones about it.

Still, tough talk from a dude with a Naruto avatar.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I wanna know how weeb you are, what manga's have you read



About 40 series total going by my somewhat incomplete figures .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 1, 2017)

Perhaps I should change my avatar


----------



## God (Nov 1, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I'm surprised you can even read the third grade reading level trash that most isekais are, so i'll let it slide in your case



It must say a lot about your write-ups if I was able to read them then 



> I make no bones about it.
> 
> Still, tough talk from a dude with a Naruto avatar.



I never claimed I wasn't a weeb 

Rock lee is quality, even if 99% of naruto was -tier

I should've just gone with my gut and avoided that shit like I had been doing when it started airing on toonami, but I let my sister corrupt me


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 1, 2017)

I should choose some obscure Dutch book


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 1, 2017)

Sorry Swedish*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2017)

Platinum said:


> About 40 series total going by my somewhat incomplete figures .



Weeb 
What figures though?


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2017)

Handmaid's tale 
o.o


----------



## Nello (Nov 1, 2017)

Maybe I should add a prologue to my game for some flavor


----------



## Platinum (Nov 1, 2017)

Cubey said:


> It must say a lot about your write-ups if I was able to read them then




My writeups are like Rick and Morty. Anyone can enjoy them, but only a MENSA level genius will get the subtle and nuanced comedy that comes from Lovecrafts existenstial nihilism... and from Teh getting cheated on by an anime girl.




> I never claimed I wasn't a weeb
> 
> Rock lee is quality, even if 99% of naruto was -tier
> 
> I should've just gone with my gut and avoided that shit like I had been doing when it started airing on toonami, but I let my sister corrupt me



It's okay Cubey, I don't judge you.

Rock Lee is cool, come here 



Underworld Broker said:


> Weeb
> What figures though?



My probably incomplete MAL


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 1, 2017)

Will prob submit rhaeger targaryen


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2017)

Platinum said:


> ... and from Teh getting cheated on by an anime girl.



Would be cool to know the story behind this, haha



Platinum said:


> My probably incomplete MAL



Oh, thought you were talking about actual figures


----------



## Platinum (Nov 1, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Would be cool to know the story behind this, haha



I've basically just decided to continue running with the joke of him living a super anime life after that dreamworld event post. Nothing really special behind it.


----------



## Didi (Nov 1, 2017)

To be fair, you have to have a very high IQ to understand Platinum's writeups. The humour is extremely subtle, and without a solid grasp of Sweet Bro and Hella Jeff most of the jokes will go over a typical reader’s head. There’s also Cubey’s nihilistic outlook, which is deftly woven into his characterisation- his personal philosophy draws heavily from Lovecraft's literature, for instance. The fans understand this stuff; they have the intellectual capacity to truly appreciate the depths of these jokes, to realise that they’re not just funny- they say something deep about MAFIA. As a consequence people who dislike Platinum truly ARE idiots- of course they wouldn’t appreciate, for instance, the humour in DDL’s existential catchphrase “See you guys next phase” which itself is a cryptic reference to Sagemaster's Lounge epic Untouchables. I’m smirking right now just imagining one of those addlepated simpletons scratching their heads in confusion as Platinum’s genius wit unfolds itself on their television screens. What fools.. how I pity them.

And yes, by the way, i DO have a Platinum tattoo. And no, you cannot see it. It’s for the ladies’ eyes only- and even then they have to demonstrate that they’re within 5 mafiagame postcount of my own (preferably lower) beforehand.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Winner 3


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 1, 2017)

Didi said:


> To be fair, you have to have a very high IQ to understand Platinum's writeups. The humour is extremely subtle, and without a solid grasp of Sweet Bro and Hella Jeff most of the jokes will go over a typical reader’s head. There’s also Cubey’s nihilistic outlook, which is deftly woven into his characterisation- his personal philosophy draws heavily from Lovecraft's literature, for instance. The fans understand this stuff; they have the intellectual capacity to truly appreciate the depths of these jokes, to realise that they’re not just funny- they say something deep about MAFIA. As a consequence people who dislike Platinum truly ARE idiots- of course they wouldn’t appreciate, for instance, the humour in DDL’s existential catchphrase “See you guys next phase” which itself is a cryptic reference to Sagemaster's Lounge epic Untouchables. I’m smirking right now just imagining one of those addlepated simpletons scratching their heads in confusion as Platinum’s genius wit unfolds itself on their television screens. What fools.. how I pity them.
> 
> And yes, by the way, i DO have a Platinum tattoo. And no, you cannot see it. It’s for the ladies’ eyes only- and even then they have to demonstrate that they’re within 5 mafiagame postcount of my own (preferably lower) beforehand.



Have a winner.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 1, 2017)

Didi said:


> To be fair, you have to have a very high IQ to understand Platinum's writeups. The humour is extremely subtle, and without a solid grasp of Sweet Bro and Hella Jeff most of the jokes will go over a typical reader’s head. There’s also Cubey’s nihilistic outlook, which is deftly woven into his characterisation- his personal philosophy draws heavily from Lovecraft's literature, for instance. The fans understand this stuff; they have the intellectual capacity to truly appreciate the depths of these jokes, to realise that they’re not just funny- they say something deep about MAFIA. As a consequence people who dislike Platinum truly ARE idiots- of course they wouldn’t appreciate, for instance, the humour in DDL’s existential catchphrase “See you guys next phase” which itself is a cryptic reference to Sagemaster's Lounge epic Untouchables. I’m smirking right now just imagining one of those addlepated simpletons scratching their heads in confusion as Platinum’s genius wit unfolds itself on their television screens. What fools.. how I pity them.
> 
> And yes, by the way, i DO have a Platinum tattoo. And no, you cannot see it. It’s for the ladies’ eyes only- and even then they have to demonstrate that they’re within 5 mafiagame postcount of my own (preferably lower) beforehand.



I want this as my obituary.


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2017)

LOL


----------



## Didi (Nov 1, 2017)

>missed television screens into computer screens

so close to perfection


----------



## Aries (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## TehChron (Nov 1, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I've basically just decided to continue running with the joke of him living a super anime life after that dreamworld event post. Nothing really special behind it.


I dun wanna anime life doe

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Nov 1, 2017)

TehChron said:


> I dun wanna anime life doe



You didn't choose the anime life

The anime life chooses you

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Shiny (Nov 1, 2017)

good night,time for some mafia and pixel games


----------



## Viole (Nov 1, 2017)

Hawk of may. Tbh

Inb4 no one read it


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2017)

Who do I have to fuck to get the blob smirk on this forum?


----------



## Legend (Nov 2, 2017)

Law said:


> I would submit my childhood favorite Terry Brooks' Shannara series.


Have you seen the show? Ive heard its good.


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 2, 2017)

oooh this is a cool emote


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2017)

"See you next day phase".


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)

Vote lynch Morty 

No dupes remchu

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Vote lynch Morty
> 
> No dupes remchu


Don't kill him, he's just an idiot. My little idiot.


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)

Vote Lynch Lelouch

Ava


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 2, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Vote Lynch Lelouch
> 
> Ava


???


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Don't kill him, he's just an idiot. My little idiot.


And that dark * better be ur last idiot


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)

A said:


> hehehe


Weak


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 2, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Weak


alright ill log on and post more often


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)

A said:


> alright ill log on and post more often

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 2, 2017)

are you ark?


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)

Yea


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 2, 2017)

oh nice under broker is also a member


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 2, 2017)

@Dr. White


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)

Your prolly know half member list


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 2, 2017)

A said:


> @Dr. White

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 2, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Your prolly know half member list


i doubt it, only person i semi know is dr. white

i met underworld broker like 2 days ago and i met u 5 mins ago

who else on there do i know?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)

>5 min ago


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)

W said:


>


Wad enlightenment please


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 2, 2017)

enlighten you on what


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 2, 2017)

oh we know each other? how awkward 

sorry then


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 2, 2017)

either way

all that matters is the present, not the past


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)

W said:


> enlighten you on what


Enlighten ava


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)

A said:


> oh we know each other? how awkward
> 
> sorry then




Inb4 next tensa asks who am I

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 2, 2017)

ohhhhhh i remember, u were the guy with the Sims character girl in a gstring

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 2, 2017)

you disappeared from the CB

how come


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 2, 2017)

actually whats ur reason as well wad? we miss you


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 2, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Enlighten ava



enlighten him on what


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 2, 2017)

A said:


> actually whats ur reason as well wad? we miss you



mostly in my final rage against the staff i section banned myself from everywhere except mafia and reader's corner since i feel like i do productive things in those sections

mafia for keeping me sharp and reader's corner so i can practice writing and stuff like that

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 2, 2017)

W said:


> mostly in my final rage against the staff i section banned myself from everywhere except mafia and reader's corner since i feel like i do productive things in those sections
> 
> mafia for keeping me sharp and reader's corner so i can practice writing and stuff like that


if i become CB mod will you return?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 2, 2017)

A said:


> if i become CB mod will you return?



yes 
but id hate to see this happen to you
everyone who becomes mod instantly becomes half as likable

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)

I made thread to laugh at you which got deleted, I got warned and you got sealed


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 2, 2017)

awww waddles you are too kind


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 2, 2017)

W said:


> yes
> but id hate to see this happen to you
> everyone who becomes mod instantly becomes half as likable


I resent that

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 2, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> I made thread to laugh at you which got deleted, I got warned and you got sealed


u made a thread about me? im flattered


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 2, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


>


im curious, who deleted the thread and warned you


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 2, 2017)

im guessing either panda or khaleesi, they always have my back


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I resent that



i don’t know how else u post around the forum but i feel like u already sold out tbh 

i can smell it on u

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Nov 2, 2017)

W said:


> i can smell it on u


That's just puppy piss


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2017)

Smell like bleach.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 2, 2017)

W said:


> i don’t know how else u post around the forum but i feel like u already sold out tbh
> 
> i can smell it on u


which mod had the biggest personality change (for the worse) after their promotion?


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2017)

Smell like fish.


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2017)

Smell like a can of Axe body spray in a small room with poor ventilation.


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)

Wolf is a changed mutt now 

No longer that cute pup
But a ugly watch dog now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 2, 2017)

A said:


> which mod had the biggest personality change (for the worse) after their promotion?



prolly Marcelle B?
maybe kami too


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 2, 2017)

man marcelle b went from one of the most well liked OL members to one of the most hated so fast after he got promoted


----------



## Shiny (Nov 2, 2017)

current: marcelle, he was a chill dude, ohara library ruined it 


future mods: SinRaven will kill mafia


----------



## God (Nov 2, 2017)

I PUT THE PIECE ON CHAIN, PUT THE PIECE ON CHAIN
I PUT THE PIECE ON CHAIN
I PUT THE PIECE ON CHAIN
FOREVER A KANG I PUT THAT ON MY NAME
YOU BOUT THAT, BOUT THAT, THEN IT AINT NO THANG


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 2, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Wolf is a changed mutt now
> 
> No longer that cute pup
> But a ugly watch dog now


meh


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)

Mod me tbh


Can't get more hated then I am already


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> meh


Come back cute pup


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2017)

Wolf is a man of the people, he won't change. If anything it will magnify his awesomeness.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 2, 2017)

Shiny said:


> current: marcelle, he was a chill dude, ohara library ruined it
> 
> 
> future mods: SinRaven will kill mafia


well well well if it isnt the cutie shiny

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 2, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Mod me tbh
> 
> 
> Can't get more hated then I am already


who hate u?


----------



## Shiny (Nov 2, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Mod me tbh
> 
> 
> Can't get more hated then I am already



i like you


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 2, 2017)

nah man
mods are all scum tbh
just some less than others 
but soulless sellouts nonetheless
my disdain for them will never waver

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)

W said:


> nah man
> mods are all scum tbh
> just some less than others
> but soulless sellouts nonetheless
> my disdain for them will never waver


Admins are fine no


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)

A said:


> who hate u?


Who doesn't


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 2, 2017)

i could have sworn you and steph got along so well tho


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 2, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Who doesn't


i dont


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)

oh you
:


Shiny said:


> i like you


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 2, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Admins are fine no



hell no
admins are among the worst offenders usually 



A said:


> i could have sworn you and steph got along so well tho



Steph is ok but she would have been a lot better as not a mod

Every time she sticks up for her shitty fucking colleagues or comrades i just wince

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)

W said:


> hell no
> admins are among the worst offenders usually
> 
> 
> ...




Are you telling me you dont like me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 2, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Are you telling me you dont like me



i was talking about NF


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)

W said:


> i was talking about NF


Then say so


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2017)

HAHAHAHAAaaaaaa


----------



## Shiny (Nov 2, 2017)

I would say wad would be the most hated mod but his haters are just outplayed people

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 2, 2017)

guess no chance for CB mafia 2

that will always be the best mafia game of all time


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 2, 2017)

Shiny said:


> I would say wad would be the most hated mod but his haters are just outplayed people



never in 1000 years would i accept modship (not that it would have been offered to me at any point in time)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 2, 2017)

A said:


> guess no chance for CB mafia 2
> 
> that will always be the best mafia game of all time



i told u clowns someone else is free to host it


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)

Hello stalking Tensa


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)

W said:


> never in 1000 years would i accept modship (not that it would have been offered to me at any point in time)


Would you now


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 2, 2017)

W said:


> i told u clowns someone else is free to host it


i offered to host one

only 2 ppl replied to my thread, so i said fuck it and fuck them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashi (Nov 2, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Hello stalking Tensa


 

I can see you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) from my newsfeed


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 2, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Would you now



no 



A said:


> i offered to host one
> 
> only 2 ppl replied to my thread, so i said fuck it and fuck them


----------



## God (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)

Ashi said:


> I can see you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) from my newsfeed


 oh u tsundere


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 2, 2017)

Ashi said:


> I can see you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) from my newsfeed


newsfeed? I thought that only showed VMs


----------



## God (Nov 2, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


>


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)

Cubey said:


>


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 2, 2017)

A said:


> newsfeed? I thought that only showed VMs


----------



## God (Nov 2, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


>


----------



## Ashi (Nov 2, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> oh u tsundere



What do you mean?

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is a term of endearment for me  



A said:


> newsfeed? I thought that only showed VMs



Nah it shows all the recent posts from people I follow

I follow you Cubes and W


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 2, 2017)

anyways im annoyed that nello's game looks so fun and i can't participate


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 2, 2017)

Ashi said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is a term of endearment for me
> 
> ...


what skin are you using because i clearly dont have this feature on the sasuke skin 

also does that mean u saw all my mafia game posts of me threatening to kill everyone?


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)

Cubey said:


>




That should be my reaction cubert


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 2, 2017)

never noticed that before 

a useless stalking tool


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)

Ashi said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is a term of endearment for me
> 
> ...


>Not following me


----------



## God (Nov 2, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> That should be my reaction cubert


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)

Your news feed is currently empty. Follow people to fill it.


----------



## Ashi (Nov 2, 2017)

A said:


> what skin are you using because i clearly dont have this feature on the sasuke skin
> 
> also does that mean u saw all my mafia game posts of me threatening to kill everyone?



The Dark Skin, but I'm pretty sure it's a universal feature


Also not that I recall.


----------



## Ashi (Nov 2, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> >Not following me



I only follow people I'm interested in

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)

Cubey said:


>


:


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)

Ashi said:


> I only follow people I'm interested in


----------



## Ashi (Nov 2, 2017)

Feelsbad


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## God (Nov 2, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> :


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 2, 2017)

i miss temari


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)

Cubey said:


>


You were supposed to do something Cubert


----------



## God (Nov 2, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> You were supposed to do something Cubert


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## God (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 2, 2017)

temari


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2017)

Who dat?


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 2, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Who dat?


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 2, 2017)

she always spammed that


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2017)

CB poster?


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 2, 2017)

yeah


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2017)

black person?


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2017)

Ignore
I
said

that

because


 
dont really care

was she hot?


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2017)

Time goes by too fast.


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2017)

Yo this chick is actually pretty ridiculously good. 

Sugoi.


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2017)

around 30 min mark.... satori


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2017)

My roommate is watching stranger things while on a voice call thing and talking about it out loud.
Like legit fucking triggered.

so listening to music while I do work.

but.

legit dont want spoilers. \

i think season 2.

even with headphones he is loud.


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2017)

@Stelios


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2017)

I need my own fucking place. 

Legit fucking sad.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 2, 2017)

name's disharmonica


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2017)

Not a super fan of the focal point but the rest of the design was really great. A classic.


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2017)

love the reggae vocals mixed with techno 
triipy


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2017)

k getting funky stuff in recommendations now.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 2, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Not a super fan of the focal point but the rest of the design was really great. A classic.



she has nyer automata ones


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2017)

Stelios said:


> she has nyer automata ones


Dude, I was looking at that Nier stuff like 2 hours ago.
I had a huge boner.


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2017)

Ah I've seen her before. Very nice.


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2017)

Keep the fires burning.

K he's done watching, I'm a go to bed.


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 2, 2017)

W said:


> Jeroen: Pennywise the Clown






Platinum said:


> I would specifically ban this .
> 
> Waffles can choose something outside his comfort zone



> outside comfort zone

Not signing up it is.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 2, 2017)

Just rewatched ep. 8 of TTGL and I almost cried even though I knew what was going to happen.

Aniki


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)

Wow rood dis spoiler
 Y u do dis ddl


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 2, 2017)

Snape kills Dumbledore

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## nfcnorth (Nov 2, 2017)

Vader is Luke's father

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 2, 2017)

I’m gay

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 2, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Just rewatched ep. 8 of TTGL and I almost cried even though I knew what was going to happen.
> 
> Aniki



*_googled what TTGL is_* 

Oh hey that's apparently where Didi's avy is from

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)

Wow you spoiling shits

Why you do dis to me


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 2, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> *_googled what TTGL is_*
> 
> Oh hey that's apparently where Didi's avy is from



What do you mean you haven't watched TTGL?


----------



## nfcnorth (Nov 2, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Wow you spoiling shits
> 
> Why you do dis to me


Cause we are evil mwhahahhahahahaha

David beats Goliath.


----------



## nfcnorth (Nov 2, 2017)

I have only watched until that episode of TTGl that DDl mentioned


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 2, 2017)

Jesus dies in the end.


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)

Oh yea? Kittan dies
Simon dies as a loner with wife dead 1 min into marriage
Yoko dies alone


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 2, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> I have only watched until that episode of TTGl that DDl mentioned





WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 2, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Oh yea? Kittan dies
> Simon dies as a loner with wife dead 1 min into marriage
> Yoko dies alone



Hey, I'm trying to get some of them to actually watch it. No real spoilers.


----------



## nfcnorth (Nov 2, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE


I stopped watching it because of that episode.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 2, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> I stopped watching it because of that episode.





Continue. It is worth it.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 2, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> What do you mean you haven't watched TTGL?



Didn't know it existed or wasn't paying attention overall, no one ever recommended it to me either 

So yeah ...


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)

not even seeimg the best grill nia

Shit taste nfc


----------



## nfcnorth (Nov 2, 2017)

Notice how I choose very well known spoilers it because I am not that mean.


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Didn't know it existed or wasn't paying attention overall, no one ever recommended it to me either
> 
> So yeah ...


Stop watching shit anime


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 2, 2017)

Gurren Lagann is the most epicness I've ever seen crammed into something as small as 27 episodes.

It's manliness in its most pure form. I can almost smell the testosterone dripping from my PC when I watch it.

It will make you cheer like you are a little kid who is watching anime for the first time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Notice how I choose very well known spoilers it because I am not that mean.


Notice how I chose the ruining spoilers

Cuz I'm a mean evil guy


----------



## nfcnorth (Nov 2, 2017)

Eh I think I am good on it personally.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 2, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Cause we are evil mwhahahhahahahaha
> 
> David beats Goliath.



Don’t let David beating Goliath distract you from the fact that the Falcons blew a 28-3 lead against the Patriots in Super Bowl LI

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)

I cant even count the times I trigged whole discord chats with spoiler outta nowhere


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 2, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Stop watching shit anime



>implying I watch anime


----------



## nfcnorth (Nov 2, 2017)

W said:


> Don’t let David beating Goliath distract you from the fact that the Falcons blew a 28-3 lead against the Patriots in Super Bowl LI


That was an amazing game. Tom Brady being Tom Brady


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 2, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> no one ever recommended it to me either



get better friends


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 2, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> I cant even count the times I trigged whole discord chats with spoiler outta nowhere



>threatens me when I say ToG spoilers are out 
>but spoilers discord chat like every second week


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 2, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> That was an amazing game. Tom Brady being Tom Brady



And Atlanta being Atlanta

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 2, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Gurren Lagann is the most epicness I've ever seen crammed into something as small as 27 episodes.
> 
> It's manliness in its most pure form. I can almost smell the testosterone dripping from my PC when I watch it.
> 
> It will make you cheer like you are a little kid who is watching anime for the first time.



>27 episodes 

That's quite a lot, could only watch it next year I guess 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> get better friends



Im only getting mainstream-manga/anime recommend tbh tbf


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 2, 2017)

Also im probably never gonna watch game of thrones

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 2, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> not even seeimg the best grill nia
> 
> Shit taste nfc



I even submitted her to Aladdin's waifu game.

You know, the one that got sent to the same realm as Sin's FMA.

@Senjou


----------



## Didi (Nov 2, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> I stopped watching it because of that episode.




watch further man, it only gets better after that

well, it gets shittier for like 2 episodes

BUT THEN


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 2, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Im only getting mainstream-manga/anime recommend tbh tbf



To be fair Gurren Lagann is quite mainstream.

It's just old. It was made 10 years ago.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 2, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Also im probably never gonna watch game of thrones



I read the books. They're great.

I'm waiting for at least one more book to be out before I watch the show though.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 2, 2017)

Didi said:


> watch further man, it only gets better after that
> 
> well, it gets shittier for like 2 episodes
> 
> BUT THEN



Ep. 11 spoilers


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> >27 episodes
> 
> That's quite a lot, could only watch it next year I guess
> 
> ...


Cuz you never read shit I tell ya anyway

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viole (Nov 2, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I even submitted her to Aladdin's waifu game.
> 
> You know, the one that got sent to the same realm as Sin's FMA.
> 
> @Senjou


its name and shame time

@Senjou


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 2, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> To be fair Gurren Lagann is quite mainstream.
> 
> It's just old. It was made 10 years ago.



Oh well, will put it on my to-watch list and gotta try to watch it next year


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 2, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I read the books. They're great.
> 
> I'm waiting for at least one more book to be out before I watch the show though.



Don’t watch the show if you want to keep liking the books.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 2, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I read the books. They're great.
> 
> I'm waiting for at least one more book to be out before I watch the show though.



I heard it's getting not so good after season 5, dunno if it's  worth my time 



Viole1369 said:


> Cuz you never read shit I tell ya anyway



Think you did recommend me kingdom and maybe berserk too, a lot of people did recommend them to me last year but I never got around to read them and I'm not so interested anyways


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 2, 2017)

W said:


> Don’t watch the show if you want to keep liking the books.



I have serious doubt book 7 is coming out before 2030 tho. And I want to see the end somehow.

Book 6 is nearly done for quite some time, so I still have hope.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 2, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Oh well, will put it on my to-watch list and gotta try to watch it next year



It's from the same creators of Kill La Kill.


----------



## Didi (Nov 2, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Book 6 is nearly done for quite some time

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 2, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's from the same creators of Kill La Kill.



I still have to watch that too


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 2, 2017)

I only watched the first three episodes of TTGL 

Maybe even just two

lol


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 2, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I still have to watch that too



Thought you had watched it since you had an avatar of it.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 2, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Thought you had watched it since you had an avatar of it.



I only liked the character and needed a set of her  

Think I've also used various LoL sets before and never played the game, kek


----------



## Stelios (Nov 2, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I only watched the first three episodes of TTGL
> 
> Maybe even just two
> 
> lol



man you ll cry at 5 or ep 6

or was it 8?
I didn't but fuck that shit was strong


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 2, 2017)

Though imo the last episode is even sadder.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 2, 2017)

Stelios said:


> man you ll cry at 5 or ep 6
> 
> or was it 8?
> I didn't but fuck that shit was strong


I know what happens but eh.

There's nothing wrong with TTGL, but I just can't stand to watch any anime anymore. Simply can't get into it. 

Starting to lose the vibes with manga too. Losing the weeb within me.

RIP.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 2, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I know what happens but eh.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with TTGL, but I just can't stand to watch any anime anymore. Simply can't get into it.
> 
> ...



I still like anime/manga but I need it to have something original or it's a no-no. Just a standard shounen doesn't get to me.

Godd stories can be found anywhere tho. Anime/manga is just the medium that holds them.

For example, I watched Steins;Gate a few months ago and instantly had to put it in my top 5. It's anything but standard.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 2, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Though imo the last episode is even sadder.


Didn’t feel the second part. I never bought the blond guys persona


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 2, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Didn’t feel the second part. I never bought the blond guys persona



Kittan? He's not even in the top 5 most important.


----------



## Legend (Nov 2, 2017)

ROW ROW FIGHT THA POWA


----------



## Aries (Nov 2, 2017)

I heard Goliath and all I could think of was this master piece of a series

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 2, 2017)

Aries said:


> I heard Goliath and all I could think of was this master piece of a series



It was great.

It had a comic that continued the story too. But it didn't go too far, because when Disney heard the comic was selling, they intentionally raised the price of the copyright so that it would become unviable for it to be published.

(Disney is a capitalist pig).

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It was great.
> 
> It had a comic that continued the story too. But it didn't go too far, because when Disney heard the comic was selling, they intentionally raised the price of the copyright so that it would become unviable for it to be published.
> 
> (Disney is a capitalist pig).


Yeah disney always wants tight control over all their IPs.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 2, 2017)

Never mind hating on Kittan. People are entitled to opinions.

Just don't get hating on the second half when it had literally one episode focused on Kittan.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 2, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Yeah disney always wants tight control over all their IPs.



The jerkass thing is that the author was paying them royalties. But they increased the price anyway out of spite or something.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 2, 2017)

The comic is pretty great tho. Specially if you are a shipper.


----------



## Nello (Nov 2, 2017)

TTGL is a MASTAHPIECE 

There are people hating on Kittan? Why?


----------



## Didi (Nov 2, 2017)

Can't handle the bantz


----------



## Aries (Nov 2, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It was great.
> 
> It had a comic that continued the story too. But it didn't go too far, because when Disney heard the comic was selling, they intentionally raised the price of the copyright so that it would become unviable for it to be published.
> 
> (Disney is a capitalist pig).



Greg weisman keeps getting screwed over by the executives... First Gargoyles then Spectacular Spiderman and then Young Justice recently until getting renewed. I'm still pissed Disney screwed him over on the spectacular spiderman which ended in a cliffhanger


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 2, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I tried to spite alwaysmind the other day and he just wouldn't die. rip




When was this?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2017)

Alwaysmind said:


> When was this?


You killed me in favs, tried to kill you in the cinemafia, multiple times.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 2, 2017)

RemChu said:


> You killed me in favs, tried to kill you in the cinemafia, multiple times.



But unbeknownst to you:
*[Maiden of Goodness- Passive]* You’re immune to mafia abilities

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 2, 2017)

Why do you hate each other when you could love each other

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 2, 2017)

Nello said:


> Why do you hate each other when you could love each other



I love my little remchuchu.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 2, 2017)

Alwaysmind said:


> I love my little remchuchu.


^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 2, 2017)

Nello said:


> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



You have something against bros?


----------



## Nello (Nov 2, 2017)

Alwaysmind said:


> You have something against bros?


Only if i'm not included


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 2, 2017)

Nello said:


> Only if i'm not included



Don't worry Ollen, Remchuchu shall be his nickname from now on.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 2, 2017)

or Remtchootchoo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2017)

Alwaysmind said:


> But unbeknownst to you:
> *[Maiden of Goodness- Passive]* You’re immune to mafia abilities


Holy cow


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 2, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Holy cow



Twas the perfect role for me remchuchu.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2017)

Alwaysmind said:


> Twas the perfect role for me remchuchu.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 3, 2017)

this season has been so good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Nov 3, 2017)

Alwaysmind wnats to do chuchu with Remchu I see

Reactions: Lewd 3


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 3, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Alwaysmind wnats to do chuchu with Remchu I see



You know if you feeling lonely there's always a place in my heart for you my dear Violet.


----------



## Shizune (Nov 3, 2017)

Hey guys, just wanted to spread the word that I'm hosting a 50+ player game in early January. I'm trying to coordinate so that I don't overlap with anyone else's game. To my knowledge, nobody is hosting in January yet. Please let me know if that changes!



Please don't be afraid to sign up if we've had personal differences before. I'm a fair and impartial moderator, and large games are good for the section. I'm sorry to anyone I've insulted in the past and I hope you'll give my game a chance.​

Reactions: Like 5 | Friendly 1


----------



## Viole (Nov 3, 2017)

Alwaysmind said:


> You know if you feeling lonely there's always a place in my heart for you my dear Violet.










Lewd OwO
When we meeting

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 3, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Lewd OwO
> When we meeting


Kiss him, then he'll have to marry you!


----------



## Viole (Nov 3, 2017)

Nello said:


> Kiss him, then he'll have to marry you!


Kisses Nello


Now bend over


----------



## Nello (Nov 3, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Kisses Nello
> 
> 
> Now bend over

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Nov 3, 2017)

Happy birthday Law ~ 
Thor: Ragnarok is good ~

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Nov 3, 2017)

Happy Bday Law

Ban us all


----------



## poutanko (Nov 3, 2017)



Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## poutanko (Nov 3, 2017)

@Viole1369

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2017)

Happy Birthday Law!

I can't view his profile.


----------



## poutanko (Nov 3, 2017)

@RemChu tomorrow is Morty's and Dark★

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Nov 3, 2017)

Sin too O.o
You have same birthday?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 3, 2017)

Bunny stalker


----------



## poutanko (Nov 3, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Bunny stalker


There's no birthday list here -.-


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 3, 2017)

poutanko said:


> There's no birthday list here -.-


There used to be way back 6-7yrs ago


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2017)

Admin Peeps got lazy


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 3, 2017)

Happy birthday @Law ~


----------



## Stelios (Nov 3, 2017)

Remchuchu...



Happy birthday @Law 
Live, multiply and prosper


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Remchuchu...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like the name color and avy combo. 

Cool beans.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2017)

Feels like jet set radio lol.

liiiking it.

Ah she gets good around 9 min mark.


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2017)

was watching this one before. Polar opposite. 
crazy


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 3, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Sin too O.o
> You have same birthday?


@RemChu, @Savage and I share the same birthday and thus we are the Holy Trinity of mafia.

The aspect of fluff, RemChu.
The aspect of inactivity, Savage.
The aspect of rage, SinRaven.

We stand against the tryhard invasion and will make this section bad again.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 3, 2017)

Happy Birthday @Law

May you have a wonderful and drama free morning for once


----------



## Melodie (Nov 3, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Law.

--

@SinRaven 

I hope you have a terrible one.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 3, 2017)

Melodie said:


> @SinRaven
> 
> I hope you have a terrible one.


Thanks. I do have a pretty terrible one so far, considering it's not my birthday yet.


----------



## Didi (Nov 3, 2017)

Happy birthday @Law


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 3, 2017)

Happy birthday @Law.

Speaking of birthdays, I've been on this forum for 5 years now.


----------



## Roman (Nov 3, 2017)

Happy Birthday @Law!


----------



## Roman (Nov 3, 2017)

Alwaysmind said:


> Speaking of birthdays, I've been on this forum for 5 years now.



Tfw I just realized I've been here for 8 years 

Tho I mostly lurked for the first couple of years as I don't remember becoming more active till around 2011.


----------



## Didi (Nov 3, 2017)

10 fucking years of my life wasted on this place

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Roman (Nov 3, 2017)

Didi said:


> 10 fucking years of my life wasted on this place



Personally, I regret nothing.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 3, 2017)

Happy birthday @Law!


----------



## Stelios (Nov 3, 2017)

Didi said:


> 10 fucking years of my life wasted on this place



Keke
Loser


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 3, 2017)

Happy Birthday Eddy~



Shizune said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to spread the word that I'm hosting a 50+ player game in early January. I'm trying to coordinate so that I don't overlap with anyone else's game. To my knowledge, nobody is hosting in January yet. Please let me know if that changes!
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't be afraid to sign up if we've had personal differences before. I'm a fair and impartial moderator, and large games are good for the section. I'm sorry to anyone I've insulted in the past and I hope you'll give my game a chance.​



I was planning on having Overwatch be the first mafia game of 2018 but I’m sure we could alternate phases or something.


----------



## Didi (Nov 3, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Keke
> Loser


----------



## nfcnorth (Nov 3, 2017)

Happy Birthday @Law


----------



## Stelios (Nov 3, 2017)

@RemChu


----------



## Tiger (Nov 3, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Happy birthday @Law ~





Stelios said:


> Remchuchu...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SinRaven said:


> Happy Birthday @Law
> 
> May you have a wonderful and drama free morning for once





Melodie said:


> Happy Birthday, Law.
> 
> --
> 
> ...





Didi said:


> Happy birthday @Law





Alwaysmind said:


> Happy birthday @Law.
> 
> Speaking of birthdays, I've been on this forum for 5 years now.





Roman said:


> Happy Birthday @Law!





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Happy birthday @Law!





W said:


> Happy Birthday Eddy~
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning on having Overwatch be the first mafia game of 2018 but I’m sure we could alternate phases or something.





nfcnorth said:


> Happy Birthday @Law



For the first time, I feel this is appropriate:

Thanks fam.

Reactions: Friendly 10


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 3, 2017)

Happy birthday, @Law .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 3, 2017)

Happy bday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Nov 3, 2017)

@Law 
Why you ignore poor bunny and me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 3, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> @Law
> Why you ignore poor bunny



Fixed that for you.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Fixed that for you.


----------



## Viole (Nov 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Fixed that for you.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Nov 3, 2017)

Happy birthday homeboy


----------



## Stelios (Nov 3, 2017)

I'd never imagined that I would live to see a day where my kid would beg me to let him play super mario and pacman

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## God (Nov 3, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I'd never imagined that I would live to see a day where my kid would beg me to let him play super mario and pacman



That's adorable. The original Mario games are still my favorite ones to this day.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 3, 2017)

@Platinum  when is your book game?


----------



## Savage (Nov 3, 2017)

RemChu said:


> @Savage where you hiding?


Trying to pull a Marco. 

Wasn't gonna miss our big day @SinRaven

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Nov 3, 2017)

Cubey said:


> That's adorable. The original Mario games are still my favorite ones to this day.



Mine as well. Super Mario Land is indeed fucking awesome


----------



## Shiny (Nov 3, 2017)

Happy birthday law my sunshine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiny (Nov 3, 2017)

Im so sick right now...this humidity of my city is a killer


----------



## Aries (Nov 3, 2017)

Happy bday law

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 3, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I'd never imagined that I would live to see a day where my kid would beg me to let him play super mario and pacman


If you have a Switch, can I come over and play?


----------



## NO (Nov 3, 2017)

Aries said:


> Happy bday law


ur a little bitch


----------



## Stelios (Nov 3, 2017)

Nello said:


> If you have a Switch, can I come over and play?



I have a Chinese rom’d diy game boy 



jayjay³² said:


> ur a little bitch



Shut up jj


----------



## NO (Nov 3, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Shut up jj


My bad, I blew up there.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Platinum (Nov 3, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Platinum  when is your book game?



2019, maybe 

I have like 5 other games I'm already committed to.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 3, 2017)

Platinum said:


> 2019, maybe
> 
> I have like 5 other games I'm already committed to.



Oh, okey


----------



## Shiny (Nov 3, 2017)

Only reznor and white wolf gave me happy birthday  on my birthday


----------



## Nello (Nov 3, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Only reznor and white wolf gave me happy birthday  on my birthday


I didn't know


----------



## Shiny (Nov 3, 2017)

you are no blur tier of friendship it seems ....


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 3, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Only reznor and white wolf gave me happy birthday  on my birthday



belated happy birthday fam

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 3, 2017)

Shiny said:


> you are no blur tier of friendship it seems ....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 3, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Only reznor and white wolf gave me happy birthday  on my birthday


I got my eyes on you always

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2017)

@Law Happy Bday Old Man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Nov 3, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Oh, okey



TMSMS
NBA Mafia 2
Jellytown 2
Console Wars (PC/Xbox)
Console Wars Nintendo
Fire Emblem with NFC
Literature Mafia

If you don't believe me

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 3, 2017)

Platinum said:


> TMSMS
> NBA Mafia 2
> Jellytown 2
> Console Wars (PC/Xbox)
> ...



Don't worry, i believed you


----------



## NO (Nov 3, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Only reznor and white wolf gave me happy birthday  on my birthday


I did too. -.-


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> @RemChu, @Savage and I share the same birthday and thus we are the Holy Trinity of mafia.
> 
> The aspect of fluff, RemChu.
> The aspect of inactivity, Savage.
> ...


but you are actually good...  I'm on a lose streak.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 3, 2017)

RemChu said:


> but you are actually good...  I'm on a lose streak.



You won _Election Year_.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 3, 2017)

When should i start that game btw?

Wait like a cycle or two into Nello's game?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 3, 2017)

Platinum said:


> When should i start that game btw?
> 
> Wait like a cycle or two into Nello's game?



Probably anytime within a week because I doubt Shizune's game will last much longer.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 3, 2017)

W said:


> You won _Election Year_.



Wrong, Donald trump did.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 3, 2017)

Alwaysmind said:


> Wrong, Donald trump did.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 3, 2017)

W said:


> Probably anytime within a week because I doubt Shizune's game will last much longer.



If it does end soon, i'll probably start it when its feasible to alternate with Nello.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 3, 2017)

I think you mean

i0.wp.com/[/URL]


----------



## Nello (Nov 3, 2017)

@Mr. Waffles I hope you liked the video I prepared for you


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 3, 2017)

Nello said:


> @Mr. Waffles I hope you liked the video I prepared for you



There was a video ?


----------



## Nello (Nov 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> There was a video ?


Did people not see the video  It's above the END PHASE post


----------



## Shiny (Nov 3, 2017)

jayjay³² said:


> I did too. -.-



where? i couldn't find it


----------



## NO (Nov 3, 2017)

Shiny said:


> where? i couldn't find it


It was the thread Reznor made and had only 2 or 3 posts.


----------



## Aries (Nov 3, 2017)

What's Vajayjay69 doing in the impact zone?


----------



## Shiny (Nov 3, 2017)

jayjay³² said:


> It was the thread Reznor made and had only 2 or 3 posts.



you didn't lol

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 3, 2017)

jayjay³² said:


> It was the thread Reznor made and had only 2 or 3 posts.



Reznor made a birthday thread for Shiny? Must have a script that auto-creates birthday threads for people now so nobody gets left out on some carebear booshit. 

But anyways, welcome to my domain.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 3, 2017)

who is jayjay?


----------



## Nello (Nov 3, 2017)

W said:


> Reznor made a birthday thread for Shiny? Must have a script that auto-creates birthday threads for people now so nobody gets left out on some carebear booshit.
> 
> But anyways, welcome to my domain.


You shut your whore mouth. Shiny is a national treasure

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 3, 2017)

Nello said:


> You shut your whore mouth. Shiny is a national treasure



I get the solidarity - you're both pretty boys. You know how long pretty boys like you last in a place like this?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Aries (Nov 3, 2017)

I saw Shiny at a Birthday thread in Naruto Forums today. I told him how cool it was to meet him in person, but I didn’t want to be a douche and bother him and ask him for cake or anything.
He said, “Oh, like you’re doing now?”
I was taken aback, and all I could say was “Huh?” but he kept cutting me off and going “huh? huh? huh?” and closing his hand shut in front of my face. I walked away and continued with my forum lurking, and I heard him chuckle as I walked off. When I came to pay for my stuff up front I saw him trying to walk out the thread with like fifteen nude pics in his hands without paying rep.
The mod at the thread was very nice about it and professional, and was like “Sir, you need to pay rep for those first.” At first he kept pretending to be tired and not hear her, but eventually turned back around and brought them to the counter.
When she took one of the nudes and started scanning it multiple times, he stopped her and told her to scan them each individually “to prevent any fapping infetterence,” and then turned around and winked at me. I don’t even think that’s a word. After she scanned each set and put them in a bag and started to say the price, he kept interrupting her by yawning really loudly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 3, 2017)

W said:


> I get the solidarity - you're both pretty boys. You know how long pretty boys like you last in a place like this?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 3, 2017)

Why aren't you telling me who jayjay is


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 3, 2017)

Nello said:


>



I resent JonTron for thieving my real life fat, bearded goofball persona.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 3, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why aren't you telling me who jayjay is



That’s like asking “Why aren’t you telling me who Donald Trump is?”

The man’s fame, or his infamy if you’re a hater ass bitch, precedes him. 

Or it should. -.-


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 3, 2017)

W said:


> That’s like asking “Why aren’t you telling me who Donald Trump is?”
> 
> The man’s fame, or his infamy if you’re a hater ass bitch, precedes him.
> 
> Or it should. -.-





Can he play mafia?


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 3, 2017)

Nello's game right now


----------



## Aries (Nov 3, 2017)

Its time for the Teen Titans animated mafia sequel we've been waiting for years... Time for Justice League Animated Mafia


----------



## NO (Nov 3, 2017)

Shiny said:


> you didn't lol


That’s unfortunate. Could’ve sworn I posted a reply.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Nov 3, 2017)

Fuck it. I got something else up my sleeve


----------



## Viole (Nov 3, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why aren't you telling me who jayjay is


JayJay is MayMay

inb4 negged


----------



## God (Nov 3, 2017)

Rock Lee vs Gaara was the peak of Naruto tho


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 3, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> who is jayjay?



hes a troll fam.


----------



## Shizune (Nov 3, 2017)

​


----------



## Shizune (Nov 3, 2017)

Y'all getting 3 straight months of games.​


----------



## Platinum (Nov 4, 2017)

This isn't even Nitty's final form.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Nov 4, 2017)

Happy belated birthday Jiggly ~  

Happy birthday Remchan, Sin and Savage ~


----------



## Legend (Nov 4, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## God (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Dr. White (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Dr. White (Nov 4, 2017)

@Shizune Would you still be my fam if I said I don't like Nikki?

Come back to the convo I miss you fam

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 4, 2017)

Didi 

Ava  

Didi


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Didi
> 
> Ava
> 
> Didi


what i do


----------



## Legend (Nov 4, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Nov 4, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 4, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Dr. White (Nov 4, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Didi (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Legend (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Legend (Nov 4, 2017)

@Didi


----------



## Didi (Nov 4, 2017)

NO, EXODIA? IT'S NOT POSSIBLEEEEEEEEEE

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Didi (Nov 4, 2017)

Legend said:


> @Didi


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 4, 2017)

lmfao ava right now

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 4, 2017)

@Stelios 
Eleven is a dj


----------



## Stelios (Nov 4, 2017)

RemChu said:


> @Stelios
> Eleven is a dj



I'm so impressed 
because it's so hard to be one
no wait...


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 4, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Happy belated birthday Jiggly ~
> 
> Happy birthday Remchan, Sin and Savage ~


thanks  

Happy Birthday my twinbrothers from other mothers @RemChu @Savage

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 4, 2017)

Happy birthday @SinRaven @RemChu  and @Savage  ~

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Nov 4, 2017)

@RemChu , @Savage happy birthday 

we are full with scoprions here 
It is said that you guys only love truly once


----------



## Didi (Nov 4, 2017)

hbd sin savage rem

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Nov 4, 2017)

Hbd savage sinchu

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Nov 4, 2017)

Fuck your birthdays

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Nov 4, 2017)

How to spot someone who didn't get mass wished on his bday^


----------



## God (Nov 4, 2017)

DICTIONARY
banter×

ban·ter
ˈban(t)ər/
_noun_

*1*. 
the playful and friendly exchange of teasing remarks.
"there was much singing and good-natured banter"
synonyms: repartee, witty conversation, raillery, wordplay, cut and thrust, kidding, ribbing, badinage, joshing
"a brief exchange of banter"
_verb_

*1*. 
talk or exchange remarks in a good-humored teasing way.
"the men *bantered with* the waitresses"
synonyms: joke, jest, quip; More


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 4, 2017)

Apparently @Eternal Itachi also shares our birthday! Happy bday hun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 4, 2017)

Happy birthday @Eternal Itachi  ~


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 4, 2017)

> Rem
> Itachi
> Savage
> Raven


...I see a pattern here


----------



## poutanko (Nov 4, 2017)

Happy birthday Itachi ~ 

What should we call all 4 you now? @SinRaven


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 4, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Happy birthday Itachi ~
> 
> What should we call all 4 you now? @SinRaven


The 4 horsemen of inactivity


----------



## poutanko (Nov 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> The 4 horsemen of inactivity


Sin and Rem can be very active tho


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 4, 2017)

Hero
Savage
Darth
Itachi

Heck now that I think about it having two of them be brothers fits with Narcos' season 3 villains.

(@Aries edit plz)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 4, 2017)

And then you can have Sin be Jorge Salcedo, aka the guy who joined them because he thought it was cool and then realized they were too dangerous so he decided to leave.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 4, 2017)

That sounds nothing like me at all


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 4, 2017)

It's more like the four are professional inactifags while you are that guy who does it to look cool and keeps coming back into the thread to post emotes and see if anyone has gotten tilted yet.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 4, 2017)

Cubey said:


> DICTIONARY
> banter×
> 
> ban·ter
> ...



You wouldn’t know banter even if it hit you on the head as a drop of water in the  middle of Sahara

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God (Nov 4, 2017)

Stelios said:


> You wouldn’t know banter even if it hit you on the head as a drop of water in the  middle of Sahara



I banter with people all the time, who the fuck are you?


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 4, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's more like the four are professional inactifags while you are that guy who does it to look cool and keeps coming back into the thread to post emotes and see if anyone has gotten tilted yet.


Lol true 

I don't want to be known for my inactivity when I've been active most games though. One of the top actives even.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 4, 2017)

Omg I just read who won Worlds 

Wow

Are the matches worth watching or should I only tune in to watch God cry?


----------



## God (Nov 4, 2017)

I think @Stelios enjoys the smell of my balls, since he won't quit hugging them.


----------



## Viole (Nov 4, 2017)

Well that escalated quickly 

Psst Cubert mine was /s


----------



## Viole (Nov 4, 2017)

On that note


----------



## God (Nov 4, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Well that escalated quickly
> 
> Psst Cubert mine was /s



NO YOU KNOW WHAT VIOLE YOU FUCKI-

I know


----------



## Nello (Nov 4, 2017)

Fighting is bad


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Jeroen (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## God (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 4, 2017)

I’m hype for Law’s announcement.


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 4, 2017)

W said:


> I’m hype for Law’s announcement.



I'm mildly interested.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm lowly aware already.


----------



## God (Nov 4, 2017)

It's probably like "we're bringing back the pachinko parlor and moving it to the kcc, enjoy" or some shit


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 4, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm mildly interested.



That's already more hype than the actual announcement. 

But nah, most of you will really like it.

I think.


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 4, 2017)

W said:


> That's already more hype than the actual announcement.
> 
> But nah, most of you will really like it.
> 
> I think.



We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 4, 2017)

Cubey said:


> It's probably like "we're bringing back the pachinko parlor and moving it to the kcc, enjoy" or some shit


O how'd you-


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 4, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Well that escalated quickly
> 
> Psst Cubert mine was /s



It has to be qucker than the time it takes for Law to wake up.


----------



## Viole (Nov 4, 2017)

DamnniT @Stelios hurry up and fight b4 law wakes up

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Nov 4, 2017)

Happy birthday @RemChu, @SinRaven, @Savage, @Eternal Itachi

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 4, 2017)

Look at all these valentine babies

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 4, 2017)

Happy birthday, folks I'm to lazy to name one by one!


----------



## Viole (Nov 4, 2017)

@Cubey


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 4, 2017)

happy birthday @SinRaven and @RemChu and @Savage

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 4, 2017)

oh and happy birthday @Eternal Itachi as well. 

also where did law say he was making an announcement?


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 4, 2017)

WAD do you think I would like the announcement?


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 4, 2017)

the announcement is that I am the new mod of the mafia section

Reactions: Optimistic 4 | Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 4, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> WAD do you think I would like the announcement?





I don't think you'll super care for it, but you'll think it's neat regardless.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 4, 2017)

W said:


> I don't think you'll super care for it, but you'll think it's neat regardless.


how is it that you know the info before everyone else


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 4, 2017)

W said:


> I don't think you'll super care for it, but you'll think it's neat regardless.


 

If you are accurate in guessing my reaction then it's probably not what I think it is.


----------



## Viole (Nov 4, 2017)

What about me wad


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 4, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> What about me wad



Nobody cares.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Nov 4, 2017)

@SinRaven @Eternal Itachi @RemChu @Savage @Hero 

Happy Birthday you guys. I value your presence to varying degrees but you are all welcome and great members of the community. Enjoy your birthdays with many more to come.


----------



## Legend (Nov 4, 2017)

*Spoiler Alert* Law will announce the formation of the New Mafia Order.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 4, 2017)

@Shizune sign me up for all your games ty


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 4, 2017)

A said:


> how is it that you know the info before everyone else



Because Law trusts me as a most venerable elder of this section. 



SinRaven said:


> If you are accurate in guessing my reaction then it's probably not what I think it is.







Viole1369 said:


> What about me wad





Mr. Waffles said:


> Nobody cares.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 4, 2017)

JESUS CHRISTMAS I HAD THE SUDDEN REALIZATION THAT I'M 40 IN 14 YEARS

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Nov 4, 2017)

The announcement is clearly about me taking over the universe with Law and Wad as my underlings. FYI I am accepting more underling requests now.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 4, 2017)

The announcement is that NFC finally gets an avatar.

The mafia section will never be the same again.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 6 | Lewd 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Nov 4, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> The announcement is that NFC finally gets an avatar.
> 
> The mafia section will never be the same again.


the amount of optimism from this post is to much to describe in words.


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 4, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> JESUS CHRISTMAS I HAD THE SUDDEN REALIZATION THAT I'M 40 IN 14 YEARS



....






nfcnorth said:


> the amount of optimism from this post is to much to describe in words.



But we can try to describe it with optimistic ratings. 
We can try...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Nov 4, 2017)

Mafia is moving to the Bathhouse


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 4, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> JESUS CHRISTMAS I HAD THE SUDDEN REALIZATION THAT I'M 40 IN 14 YEARS



So you are young. I'm almost halfway to retirement


----------



## Savage (Nov 4, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> thanks
> 
> Happy Birthday my twinbrothers from other mothers @RemChu @Savage




Happy birthday to you too @SinRaven

And to mah boi @RemChu 


Underworld Broker said:


> Happy birthday @SinRaven @RemChu  and @Savage  ~





Stelios said:


> @RemChu , @Savage happy birthday
> 
> we are full with scoprions here
> It is said that you guys only love truly once





Didi said:


> hbd sin savage rem





Viole1369 said:


> Hbd savage sinchu


Thank you all 


Cubey said:


> Fuck your birthdays


You've prob been back to cubey for a while now but since I'm seeing it now I take it as our birthday gift


SinRaven said:


> Apparently @Eternal Itachi also shares our birthday! Happy bday hun!


@Eternal Itachi Welcome to the coolest club on nf. Happy birthday bro!


A said:


> happy birthday @SinRaven and @RemChu and @Savage


Thanks


Legend said:


> @SinRaven @Eternal Itachi @RemChu @Savage @Hero
> 
> Happy Birthday you guys. I value your presence to varying degrees but you are all welcome and great members of the community. Enjoy your birthdays with many more to come.


Thanks legbro. It's not hero's birthday yet tho

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Nov 4, 2017)

Savage said:


> Thanks legbro. It's not hero's birthday yet tho


I rescind my birthday wish for him and tell him i said he's a hoe


----------



## Viole (Nov 4, 2017)

@Mr. Waffles


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 4, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> @Mr. Waffles



I am.


----------



## Viole (Nov 4, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I am.


----------



## Aries (Nov 4, 2017)

Happy birthday to Remchu, Savage, SinRaven and Eternal Itachi

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 4, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


>



Oh please, like I'd let you get within 10 feet of me.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 4, 2017)

When will we get the announcement?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Tiger (Nov 4, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> When will we get the announcement?



I'm typing it up right now.

But before I forget:

@SinRaven @Eternal Itachi @Savage @RemChu 

Happy birthday folks.

The four of you should discuss the next convo title.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Nov 4, 2017)

Go


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Legend (Nov 4, 2017)

It all makes sense now


----------



## Magic (Nov 4, 2017)

Thank you everyone for the best wishes, much appreciated. Love you all. @Savage @Eternal Itachi @SinRaven Rejoice with me my brothers, for today we were born and crowned in glory! Today we feast and drink.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Nov 4, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Psychic (Nov 4, 2017)

Happy birthday to Sinraven, Savage, remchu and Eternal Itachi!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 4, 2017)

@Cubey delete your last post in my game purisu


----------



## God (Nov 4, 2017)

Nello said:


> @Cubey delete your last post in my game purisu



Oh shit 

My bad, I really didn't see the write-up.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Tiger (Nov 4, 2017)

Cate Blanchett could spear me any day.

48 and still that fine? *kneels*

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Magic (Nov 4, 2017)

She is a fantastic actor, no matter the role. Much respect.


----------



## Shiny (Nov 4, 2017)

Watched thor,quite good...jokes on point

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 4, 2017)

How do you tag Wad now?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 4, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Watched thor,quite good...jokes on point



Funny you said that I just got back from watching it too. Thought the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 4, 2017)

Alwaysmind said:


> How do you tag Wad now?



You don't.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 4, 2017)

No need to tag me. I see everything.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Nov 4, 2017)

Hela and korg


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 4, 2017)

I was sad to find out that the events are fictional and that any resemblance is purely coincidental.

Though that post credit scene was funny, it was not the wall worth it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 4, 2017)

I would die happy if she walked and stepped on me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiny (Nov 4, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yea most useless post credit post credit...i did expect hela alive or someone cool like tony stark 




Thor spoilers


----------



## Magic (Nov 4, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Shiny said:


> Yea most useless post credit post credit...i did expect hela alive or someone cool like tony stark



Don't spoil people man.

but after credits is nothing. 




Don't quote spoilers when telling someone not to post them...


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 4, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Hela and korg


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 4, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Don't spoil people man.
> 
> but after credits is nothing.



We ain't spoiling remchuchu, we are rebelling against post credit scenes.


----------



## Nello (Nov 4, 2017)

W said:


> No need to tag me. I see everything.


Stop staring at me like that, undressing me with your eyes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 4, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Shiny said:


> Yea most useless post credit post credit...i did expect hela alive or someone cool like tony stark



How does a god/goddess of death dies anyway, seems it be something they would be immune too or be knowledge about. Lol.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 4, 2017)

I thought the post-credit scenes were exactly what a movie like that needed.

Not sure what AM and Shiny are on about, tbh.


*Spoiler*: _Thor Ragnarok spoilers_ 




Goldblum is a funny guy, and while that scene didn't mean anything...it was weird and amusing...which is sort of exactly what half the movie was.

And the huge ship was obviously Thanos, so it was set as a reminder that...yeah, this is still part of that bigger storyline.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 4, 2017)

Law said:


> I thought the post-credit scenes were exactly what a movie like that needed.
> 
> Not sure what AM and Shiny are on about, tbh.
> 
> ...




Post credit Spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



 while the scene was funny, it would have been fun to see cumberbatch


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 4, 2017)

Nello said:


> Stop staring at me like that, undressing me with your eyes



[SinRaven]

Would you prefer I undress you with my hands instead? 

[/SinRaven]

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Shiny (Nov 4, 2017)

Thor spoiler 


*Spoiler*: __ 



  Even the 2 random bitches at the start of the movie had more lines than the  warriors three


----------



## Magic (Nov 4, 2017)

Law so true.

Woops.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 5, 2017)

Turn back your clocks.


----------



## Eternal Itachi (Nov 5, 2017)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes I appreciate it. 

Happy Birthday to you guys as well @Savage @SinRaven @RemChu 

4 people here with the same birthday lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Didi (Nov 5, 2017)

Alwaysmind said:


> Turn back your clocks.




no that was last week

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2017)

Didi said:


> no that was last week


For americans/ canada(?) its sunday I think. 2am turn back. 

or tonight ??? I saw that on news this morning....despite web saying sunday. ... >_>


----------



## Tiger (Nov 5, 2017)

It's in 2 hours 47 minutes for North America.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm currently writing a PF campaign, and my dudes...it's good enough to publish. They're so spoiled.


----------



## Aries (Nov 5, 2017)

Visited my cousin today at the hospital before he passed away. He was a good kid, Still young and filled with life, unfortunately the world wasn't good to him and it changed his perspective of life. In the next lifetime I hope we can meet up again. maybe his life would be better then the one he had.

Reactions: Friendly 6


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2017)

What was the cause of his illness?

@  english nerds
Should it be better than?

or then because he is talking about time a later point in time.

i feel it should be than, comparison between old life and a new one.


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2017)

Not trying to be insensitive. It's good you got to say goodbye/spend time with him in his final moments.


----------



## God (Nov 5, 2017)

Aries said:


> Visited my cousin today at the hospital before he passed away. He was a good kid, Still young and filled with life, unfortunately the world wasn't good to him and it changed his perspective of life. In the next lifetime I hope we can meet up again. maybe his life would be better then the one he had.



I wont get into it, but your story hits very close to home for me. Rest in peace to your cousin

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Aries (Nov 5, 2017)

RemChu said:


> What was the cause of his illness?



Cops shot him, one hitting his head. He was on life support but doctor's already said not much they can do. They allowed us to see him before pulling the plug so he can rest in peace

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2017)

Didi said:


> no that was last week


Good joke.


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2017)

Aries said:


> Cops shot him, one hitting his head. He was on life support but doctor's already said not much they can do. They allowed us to see him before pulling the plug so he can rest in peace


Wow this is fucking terrible.
No words man. 

Just what the fuck.


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 5, 2017)

Alwaysmind said:


> Turn back your clocks.



I alre-...



Didi said:


> no that was last week



Fuck you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 5, 2017)

Aries said:


> Visited my cousin today at the hospital before he passed away. He was a good kid, Still young and filled with life, unfortunately the world wasn't good to him and it changed his perspective of life. In the next lifetime I hope we can meet up again. maybe his life would be better then the one he had.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 5, 2017)

Didi said:


> no that was last week



Not in Canada.


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 5, 2017)

Alwaysmind said:


> Not in Canada.



Who cares about Canada though ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Who cares about Canada though ?



@Law and @Alwaysmind


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 5, 2017)

Alwaysmind said:


> @Law and @Alwaysmind



So, nobody then.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> So, nobody then.



Yes. But the most important of nobodies.


----------



## Shiny (Nov 5, 2017)

Ill do now a test that will decide mt future the "enem" if i dont pass ill have to stick unhappily more one year with odontology...but if i pass ill be able to go computer engeenering, i didnt study the whole year because the focus on college but i dont need a big grade or anything, wish me luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 5, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Ill do now a test that will decide mt future the "enem" if i dont pass ill have to stick unhappily more one year with odontology...but if i pass ill be able to go computer engeenering, i didnt study the whole year because the focus on college but i dont need a big grade or anything, wish me luck


Go Shiny

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 5, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Ill do now a test that will decide mt future the "enem" if i dont pass ill have to stick unhappily more one year with odontology...but if i pass ill be able to go computer engeenering, i didnt study the whole year because the focus on college but i dont need a big grade or anything, wish me luck



Good luck if not you can always torture people with cavities.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 5, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Who cares about Canada though ?


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2017)

banana NUT MUFFIN


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 5, 2017)

worst girl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 5, 2017)

have no idea who she is

i just needed the matching avatar to go with the Hachibi santi screaming meme sig


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2017)

I have a man crush on Ryan gosling.


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 5, 2017)

Rest in piece to your cousin, @Aries

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 5, 2017)

A said:


> have no idea who she is
> 
> i just needed the matching avatar to go with the Hachibi santi screaming meme sig



You should try reading Shokugeki no Soma


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 5, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> You should try reading Shokugeki no Soma


is that the anime with the half naked girls?


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2017)

A said:


> is that the anime with the half naked girls?


Cooking anime.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 5, 2017)

A said:


> is that the anime with the half naked girls?



That's the description of like most animes


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 5, 2017)

Food anime that is not Toriko.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 5, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Cooking anime.


"cooking"


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 5, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> That's the description of like most animes


how many episodes are in this anime doffy?

and yes thats ur new name, underworld broker is just too long


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 5, 2017)

A said:


> how many episodes are in this anime doffy?
> 
> and yes thats ur new name, underworld broker is just too long



Im only reading the manga, but I think the first 2 seasons have like 12 or 13 episodes each, 3rd season will probably have more than 20  

Why aren't you calling me broki or UB


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 5, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Im only reading the manga, but I think the first 2 seasons have like 12 or 13 episodes each, 3rd season will probably have more than 20
> 
> Why aren't you calling me broki or UB


oh then how many chapters 

f-fine if you instead UB


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 5, 2017)

A said:


> oh then how many chapters
> 
> f-fine if you instead UB



It's  currently at 238 chapters~ I think it's over soon though


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 5, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> It's  currently at 238 chapters~ I think it's over soon though


i see ill check it out

if u haven't read claymore i think you'll like it

basically about girls killing demons and stuff


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 5, 2017)

A said:


> i see ill check it out
> 
> if u haven't read claymore i think you'll like it
> 
> basically about girls killing demons and stuff



Someone recommended me claymore a while ago, but I never got the time to read it, maybe I'll try it soon

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 5, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Someone recommended me claymore a while ago, but I never got the time to read it, maybe I'll try it soon


alright let me know when SnS is finished so i can read it all at once and i promise i will


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 5, 2017)

A said:


> alright let me know when SnS is finished so i can read it all at once and i promise i will



Start reading it now


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 5, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Start reading it now


oh will u look at the time....i gotta go to bed


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 5, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 5, 2017)

A said:


> oh will u look at the time....i gotta go to bed



Nice try

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Psychic (Nov 5, 2017)

Saw the Pokemon movie today, it was good! So much nostalgia.


----------



## Santí (Nov 5, 2017)

Fyi, I was the reigning NF YGO champ from 2012 - 2014.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashi (Nov 5, 2017)

Santi said:


> Fyi, I was the reigning NF YGO champ from 2012 - 2014.



Ashi 2018 Duel King


----------



## Santí (Nov 5, 2017)

Ashi said:


> Ashi 2018 Duel King



Don't get your hopes up, I may have lost power since then but I'm still plenty to keep you in check


----------



## Santí (Nov 5, 2017)

Except when I'm high, then we go about even because I start skipping steps in my flow

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ashi (Nov 5, 2017)

Santi said:


> Don't get your hopes up, I may have lost power since then but I'm still plenty to keep you in check



Not for long. While you're getting rusty, and losing your edge. I'm improving, honing my skills, and growing more powerful by the second.


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2017)

A said:


> "cooking"


Why haven't i been watching/ reading this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2017)

Psychic said:


> Saw the Pokemon movie today, it was good! So much nostalgia.


What was it about?


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2017)

WOO~!


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2017)

tfw when you flood the floor with house music.


----------



## Aries (Nov 6, 2017)

Before I can make Naruto game I want to see if I still have it in me to host a game. So decided to make this mafia game. The sequel to 2017 Mafia Championships. This time DragonBall edition. Relive the classic DragonBall series moments as we prepare not only for Naruto later but also DragonBall Mafia Super

The Brackets will be as Followed.

*The Piccolo Saga Bracket*

*The Saiyan Saga Bracket*

*The Namek Saga Bracket*

*The Cell Saga Bracket*

*The Majin Buu Saga Bracket*

*The Ressurection of F Saga*

*Final Bracket:* *Universe 6 Saga*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Legend (Nov 6, 2017)

I gotta catch up on SnS.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 6, 2017)

u rly don’t


----------



## Legend (Nov 6, 2017)

W said:


> u rly don’t


I do what I want Waddo.

Culinary + Fanservice

Have you not met me?


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 6, 2017)

The current arc is pretty good anyways once Gremlin dad wasn't the main spotlight

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Nov 6, 2017)

I last watched at the beginning of season 2 during the tournament


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2017)

WOOO this food manga!


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2017)

He needs a tv show, like Adult swim. Love these kids.


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2017)

this is true. first part where the kid talks back to his dad.


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2017)

Muh Ik at -50 atm
melted bb


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2017)

brilliant


yeah i didnt see the god philosophy thing. cool beans


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 6, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2017)

How do I rep?


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 6, 2017)

RemChu said:


> How do I rep?


'Give Reputation'


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2017)

WTF I couldn't see it before.


LIKE 

WOW 

Losing my mind.


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2017)

Seriously? Do you really not have more than 4 friends on the forum? Give reputation to some other users first, to prove that you aren't a loser, and therefore worthy of our reputation system.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 6, 2017)

If you're already in thread and the 'New posts have been made' pops up and you click it instead of reloading page the rep button won't show. 



RemChu said:


> Seriously? Do you really not have more than 4 friends on the forum? Give reputation to some other users first, to prove that you aren't a loser, and therefore worthy of our reputation system.


Struggle is real

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2017)

Zyrax for 100?


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2017)

We need a Jeopardy mafia game.

where 

it's just trivia of this section and it's members.


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2017)

Aries games for 1000 - beep noise-


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm not surprised

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2017)

@SinRaven What did you do for b-day fam?


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2017)

madlib 

2 gud


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 6, 2017)

So I'm playing Pokemon Insurgence, some of the most enjoyment I've gotten out of Pokemon in years and years

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2017)

>Games
How I miss playing you.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 6, 2017)

RemChu said:


> >Games
> How I miss playing you.


If you're a pokefan def recommend insurgence, this shit is hype af for a fangame so much to do so much to see, so much anal bleeding cos it's competitive af AIs compared to main series.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> If you're a pokefan def recommend insurgence, this shit is hype af for a fangame so much to do so much to see, so much anal bleeding cos it's competitive af AIs compared to main series.


Yeah I saw the thread on mangamaid.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 6, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Yeah I saw the thread on mangamaid.





Delta's are so sexy, if only main series had this level of creativity

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 6, 2017)

Then again I don't have a ds/etc so fuck main series, more OP fangames tbh

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2017)

K going to bed got class in like 5 hours, didnt finish homework rip.

 

dreaming of alien girls.


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2017)

My room has like no heating.

Suing the fucking school.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 6, 2017)

Night night

sweet dreams

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Psychic (Nov 6, 2017)

RemChu said:


> What was it about?


Basically episode 1 but Ash walking a different path....and alot about Hoho.


----------



## Aries (Nov 6, 2017)

My friend just sent this to me, apparently they used a picture of me to advertise the upcoming dance classes for winter. I find it funny, I'm a total noob in dancing to be used for that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 6, 2017)

They're not using you for your skill, but to seduce the bitches

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 6, 2017)

Which is totally fair game tbh tbf

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Nov 6, 2017)

Just means they think you're good looking fam, they don't use ugly people for ads

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (Nov 6, 2017)

Find out who pushed forth your picture for the page. He or she wants your booty.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Platinum (Nov 6, 2017)

I think i'll start my game thursday.


----------



## Legend (Nov 6, 2017)

And roles?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 6, 2017)

Legend said:


> And roles?



I mean, everyone has the same role... but maybe i'll just rng now .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Platinum (Nov 6, 2017)

There we go.

I tweaked the game a bit to allow for a more balanced late game progression, so look forward to it starting on thursday.


----------



## Legend (Nov 6, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I mean, everyone has the same role... but maybe i'll just rng now .


Good Job. You are getting things done in order


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> They're not using you for your skill, but to seduce the bitches


and men.


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2017)

mmmmmmm

something funny in a sec/


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2017)

@ W 

wtf

never watch the /search show yet this   is on my recommendations after talking to you.

Fucking creepy.


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2017)

and brb w/ something.


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Nello (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2017)

@Aries can you like dance like cool moves shit, MJ shit?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 6, 2017)

This is a meme I can get behind.


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 6, 2017)

repped


----------



## Aries (Nov 6, 2017)

RemChu said:


> @Aries can you like dance like cool moves shit, MJ shit?



I wish, my friend though pretty much looks like Michael Jackson, has his voice and can dance like him


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 6, 2017)

Aries said:


> I wish, my friend though pretty much looks like Michael Jackson, has his voice and can dance like him


You got a light skinned friend? Look like Michael Jackson?
You got a dark skinned friend? Look like Michael Jackson?


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2017)

Ah my grampa just passed.

83 years old? 

9 daughters(?)

Rip old man, loved him a lot.

Reactions: Friendly 6


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2017)

was hoping he would hang on till end of month so i can see him around thanksgiving, but he wasnt eating/ drinking for a week....

I was telling my dad he is like the Highlander though and survives crazy stuff all the time.

welp.

even mentioned him to a friend today oddly enough.


----------



## Legend (Nov 6, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Ah my grampa just passed.
> 
> 83 years old?
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss trust me I know it well

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2017)

My mother would visit him like everyday and bring him home prepared meals. He stopped eating/ drinking for the past week, said he couldn't swallow.

His kidneys have been in failure for like I don't know how long, he was suppose to be like not around 6 months ago. So he was on burrowed time.

Fucking legend on how many daughters he has. Like some book character....He would do insane shit like walk to another town for miles and despite being diabetic not take his insulin or whatever. Collapse in some random location, survive.

Did stuff like this multiple times. 

When living at our home last year, he ESCAPED one day and walked over to like the next town over and then some, hitchhiked.

Didn't know our surrounding towns etc. 
He even stuffed the bed to make it look like he was under the covers when my mom checked to see if he wanted breakfast in the morning.

Madman.

When he was more lucid, very funny, kind, hardworking. Told me ghost stories as a kid.

Funniest memory is as a child, visiting him with my father, we open his door and a woman butt naked ran out of his apartment???

Like holy shit. 

One time I called him for a school assignment, I said "Hi, " He goes "Who the fuck is this? I told you to say your fucking name when you call!" 

"Grampa it's me _______, "

"Oh, HI ________! HOW ARE YOU!"
..

....


like legit a legend.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Aries (Nov 6, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> You got a light skinned friend? Look like Michael Jackson?
> You got a dark skinned friend? Look like Michael Jackson?



Dark skinned friend, dude is just amazing. He used to have long mj like hair but cut it over summer. He's regrowing it back though.


----------



## Aries (Nov 6, 2017)

Sorry to hear your loss rembro


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2017)

I probably get some of my crazy from him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 6, 2017)

RemChu said:


> was hoping he would hang on till end of month so i can see him around thanksgiving, but he wasnt eating/ drinking for a week....
> 
> I was telling my dad he is like the Highlander though and survives crazy stuff all the time.
> 
> ...


Sorry Rembro <3 keep him alive in memory!


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2017)

Ah, thanks. I'll be fine. 

Going to go do homework now.


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 6, 2017)

Aries said:


> Dark skinned friend, dude is just amazing. He used to have long mj like hair but cut it over summer. He's regrowing it back though.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shiny (Nov 7, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Ah my grampa just passed.
> 
> 83 years old?
> 
> ...


----------



## Shizune (Nov 7, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm looking for more players for a 17 player role madness game based on Shonen manga that starts in about a week.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 7, 2017)

Yeah superman still hates mafia. Now to find someone to be my other half in the mafia championships..


----------



## Shiny (Nov 7, 2017)

He needs to put his ass here  and stop shitposting in the dragonball sub

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 7, 2017)

Shiny said:


> He needs to put his ass here  and stop shitposting in the dragonball sub



Well good luck with that. I wish he would quit being a pussy. I am disappointed in him..he has lost his rage. He has showed weakness..he is no longer the prophecy of rage.


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 7, 2017)

W said:


> >art
> >2017





Platinum said:


> rip sphyer



Since when were you under the impression that both my ART and myself were gone?

How naive,

ART is something that withstands the tests of time. You cannot lose such a thing so easily. As such, me being the embodiment of ART is also eternal.

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 7, 2017)

Sphyer said:


> Since when were you under the impression that both my ART and myself were gone?
> 
> How naive,
> 
> ART is something that withstands the tests of time. You cannot lose such a thing so easily. As such, me being the embodiment of ART is also eternal.



Oh look what the cat dragged in.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2017)

Sphyer said:


> Since when were you under the impression that both my ART and myself were gone?
> 
> How naive,
> 
> ART is something that withstands the tests of time. You cannot lose such a thing so easily. As such, me being the embodiment of ART is also eternal.



An artful entrance as always.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 7, 2017)

What's the most modkills you've ever seen in a game?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 7, 2017)

Reznor said:


> What's the most modkills you've ever seen in a game?



My League of Legends game. I modkilled literally 20+ people and called the game as a result.

I’ve never respected this community ever since.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 7, 2017)

Reznor said:


> What's the most modkills you've ever seen in a game?



I imagine WAD's LoL game is probably the leading, or one of the leading, game(s) in that category.


----------



## Didi (Nov 7, 2017)

W said:


> My League of Legends game. I modkilled literally 20+ people and called the game as a result.
> 
> I’ve never respected this community ever since.




Was that the one where I was mafia as Vlad but I died like n1 or n2
fuck that game


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 7, 2017)

Didi said:


> Was that the one where I was mafia as Vlad but I died like n1 or n2
> fuck that game



Yes.


----------



## Didi (Nov 7, 2017)

tfw can't find the tazmo continuation thread


also lol apparently I went fucking ballistic I have a shitton of deleted posts around before my lynch


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 7, 2017)

20+ modkills 

Why did they even bother signing up


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 7, 2017)

Didi said:


> tfw can't find the tazmo continuation thread
> 
> 
> also lol apparently I went fucking ballistic I have a shitton of deleted posts around before my lynch


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 7, 2017)

I played that game ...  

was I modkilled tho  @Mr. Waffles


----------



## Didi (Nov 7, 2017)

apparently you weren´t and know I know why I thought you were new, with your fucking WEEB AF name back then lmao


----------



## Reznor (Nov 7, 2017)

That Classic Mafia thread has been a pretty funny game to watch so far

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 7, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I played that game ...
> 
> was I modkilled tho  @Mr. Waffles


No i saw u posting at the end


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 7, 2017)

Didi said:


> apparently you weren´t and know I know why I thought you were new, with your fucking WEEB AF name back then lmao


 

Saten > Jyu Viole Grace > WW


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 7, 2017)

Didi said:


> apparently you weren´t and know I know why I thought you were new, with your fucking WEEB AF name back then lmao


What was his old name?


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 7, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Saten > Jyu Viole Grace > WW


Oh nvm got ninjaed


----------



## Didi (Nov 7, 2017)

Reznor said:


> That Classic Mafia thread has been a pretty funny game to watch so far


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 7, 2017)

always respected the game  except the fluke modkill cos of that bullshit in plat's game


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 7, 2017)

Yeah classic game has been great

The flaming is hilarious


----------



## Didi (Nov 7, 2017)

THERE'S BEEN NO FLAMING WHATSOEVER
FAKE NEWS

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Nello (Nov 7, 2017)

From WAD's game


> Hello everyone! Welcome to the League of Legends mafia game! I'd like to personally take the opportunity to thank you all, whether you are a hardened veteran or an eager rookie, for doing me the honor of participating in my game!


----------



## Reznor (Nov 7, 2017)

Nello said:


> From WAD's game


That's so heartbreaking


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 7, 2017)

Nello said:


> From WAD's game



And then the modkills happened. 
Ruining WAD forever.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 7, 2017)

Nello said:


> From WAD's game



You know this was early 2013. Early 2013 is when i spiraled out of control in my drug addiction and attempted suicide before being sent to rehab.

I’m just gonna be dramatic and blame this game.


----------



## Nello (Nov 7, 2017)

Reznor said:


> That's so heartbreaking


NF mafia has not treated our Waddo kindly


----------



## Didi (Nov 7, 2017)

You should sue Tazmo tbh


----------



## Nello (Nov 7, 2017)

W said:


> You know this was early 2013. Early 2013 is when i spiraled out of control in my drug addiction and attempted suicide before being sent to rehab.
> 
> I’m just gonna be dramatic and blame this game.


Seriously? 

Idk if you should be spending your time in a place like this then


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 7, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> always respected the game  except the fluke modkill cos of that bullshit in plat's game


I noticed u became invisible for like a day

What filthy thread did you not want to be caught viewing?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 7, 2017)

Nello said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Idk if you should be spending your time in a place like this then



You’re a bit too late for that sentiment. 

I’m sober now and haven’t been depressed in a few years. I’m just a bitter being now who sometimes has delusions of [insert rainbow rating here] but is always brought back to reality when my cynicism is reinforced by all the creative ways people invariably end up disappointing at their most innovative heights.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 7, 2017)

A said:


> I noticed u became invisible for like a day
> 
> What filthy thread did you not want to be caught viewing?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 7, 2017)

W said:


> You’re a bit too late for that sentiment.
> 
> I’m sober now and haven’t been depressed in a few years. I’m just a bitter being now who sometimes has delusions of [insert rainbow rating here] but is always brought back to reality when my cynicism is reinforced by all the creative ways people invariably end up disappointing at their most innovative heights.


The source of my optimism is the strict adherement to Murphy's law. I can only be positively surprised


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 7, 2017)

Nello and WAD should fuse

Reactions: Lewd 4


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 7, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Nello and WAD should fuse



Have a lewd.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 7, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Nello and WAD should fuse



a jock and a bear 

fun times


----------



## Nello (Nov 7, 2017)

You're a jock


----------



## Stelios (Nov 7, 2017)

Nello said:


> You're a jock


----------



## Nello (Nov 7, 2017)

So many signup threads now


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2017)

@Aries @Platinum

actually looks kinda fun.

but

Sanic....


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2017)

The fitting room music. 

Good shit.


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 8, 2017)

Been slacking on updating the stats but I’m gonna get up to date today on all the October games (3) and start November stats (Nello’s game)


----------



## Shiny (Nov 8, 2017)

My father said im useless and too dumb for engineering, holy fucking shit now im even more motivated to do it

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 8, 2017)

Shiny said:


> My father said im useless and too dumb for engineering, holy fucking shit now im even more motivated to do it



I believe in you, you can do it fam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiny (Nov 8, 2017)

He is a hypocrite sometimes...like there was this dude with mental retardation and paralysis that wanted to be a federal judge and my father "he will get there with effort blablabla" but then he says that to me, terrible attempt to keep me doing odontology

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 8, 2017)

Shiny said:


> My father said im useless and too dumb for engineering




How DARE he

HOW DARE HE

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Roman (Nov 8, 2017)

Shiny said:


> My father said im useless and too dumb for engineering



Wow. My dad told me I could manage to get into engineering if I joined the navy even now, all the while knowing what an irredeemable failuer I am at Physics 


Don't worry, you'll do it

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 8, 2017)

Ya'll have dads?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Roman (Nov 8, 2017)

Sort of yeah :

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Platinum (Nov 8, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Ya'll have dads?



Come here; i'll be your daddy


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2017)

I tried using Pokemon Go to find my dad.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 8, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I tried using Pokemon Go to find my dad.


My dad is missingno

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2017)

Use a six pack lure bait? 

=[


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 8, 2017)

Nah, I went to the store and bought max repels


----------



## Nello (Nov 8, 2017)

All these caught pokemon

but I couldn't catch my dad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Nov 8, 2017)

All I could catch was the clap

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 8, 2017)

ninja'd @Alwaysmind

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2017)

Speaking of dads....

wtf


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 8, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Speaking of dads....
> 
> wtf



That's pretty cool remchuchu


----------



## Nello (Nov 8, 2017)

@Cubey you didn't get burnt out did you?


----------



## Nello (Nov 8, 2017)

How do you do the thing where an image fills the entire width


----------



## Didi (Nov 8, 2017)

imgfit


----------



## Didi (Nov 8, 2017)

[ imgfit ] imageurl [ /imgfit ]

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 8, 2017)

oh cool


----------



## Shizune (Nov 8, 2017)

Didn't someone do a sex or sex positions mafia game one time? I can't find it now.


----------



## Shizune (Nov 8, 2017)

Also how would you guys feel about reviving the mafia games schedule? With activity picking back up it's becoming increasingly difficult for hosts to avoid conflicting with each other.

On that note, this coming January seems to be tightly packed with games. WAD and DDL are starting their Overwatch and Gurren Lagann themed games in the first week of January, and when their games finish/around January 15th I'm starting a 50 player game.



If anyone else wants a January slot, we should try to coordinate now.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Nov 9, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Didn't someone do a sex or sex positions mafia game one time? I can't find it now.


You are too young for the BH Nitty


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 9, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Didn't someone do a sex or sex positions mafia game one time? I can't find it now.



There have been several games in the Bathhouse. 
You're probably thinking of one of those.
In which case, they should still be somewhere in there.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stelios (Nov 9, 2017)

Shiny said:


> My father said im useless and too dumb for engineering, holy fucking shit now im even more motivated to do it



But smart enough to be a doctor?




Shiny said:


> He is a hypocrite sometimes...like there was this dude with mental retardation and paralysis that wanted to be a federal judge and my father "he will get there with effort blablabla" but then he says that to me, terrible attempt to keep me doing odontology



Is he a dentist running his own business ?


----------



## Stelios (Nov 9, 2017)

Alwaysmind said:


> That's pretty cool remchuchu


----------



## Nello (Nov 9, 2017)

How do you deal with a classmate who's being wayyyyyyyyy too clingy


----------



## Roman (Nov 9, 2017)

Nello said:


> How do you deal with a classmate who's being wayyyyyyyyy too clingy



Grab her by the pussy.


----------



## Roman (Nov 9, 2017)

W said:


> Been slacking on updating the stats but I’m gonna get up to date today on all the October games (3) and start November stats (Nello’s game)



Where's the sign up for your Gurren Lagann game?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 9, 2017)

Roman said:


> Where's the sign up for your Gurren Lagann game?



DDL is hosting Gurren Lagann, not wad


----------



## Roman (Nov 9, 2017)

Oh shit


----------



## Nello (Nov 9, 2017)

Roman said:


> Grab her by the pussy.


It's a dude


----------



## Roman (Nov 9, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> DDL is hosting Gurren Lagann, not wad



Still can't find it tho 

@Dragon D. Luffy 


Nello said:


> It's a dude





Punch his balls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 9, 2017)

Nello said:


> It's a dude


Fuck him in the ass.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 9, 2017)

Roman said:


> Still can't find it tho
> 
> @Dragon D. Luffy



There's no sign up thread yet fam

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Roman (Nov 9, 2017)

That explains it


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 9, 2017)

Roman said:


> Where's the sign up for your Gurren Lagann game?



Nowhere. I'm not opening a sign up thread until I have a game mostly done.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 9, 2017)

Ok 9 episodes left.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 9, 2017)

Nello said:


> How do you deal with a classmate who's being wayyyyyyyyy too clingy



Politely tell him that you need space and if you wanna hang out you'll tell him.

Don't just do like some people and brush him off if all he wants to do is say hi.


----------



## Nello (Nov 9, 2017)

Alwaysmind said:


> Politely tell him that you need space and if you wanna hang out you'll tell him.


You're probably right but

That is a world of awkwardness that i'm not prepared to deal with


----------



## Didi (Nov 9, 2017)

Set his house on fire

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 9, 2017)

Nello said:


> You're probably right but
> 
> That is a world of awkwardness that i'm not prepared to deal with



I know what you mean you don't want to be the guy that that's like "can you go somewhere else?". Because that's just mean.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 9, 2017)

SinRaven said:


>



Smiling is baddor you, you should not be smoking 18 cigarettes per day.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 9, 2017)

Alwaysmind said:


> Smiling is baddor you, you should not be smoking 18 cigarettes per day.


Thank goodness I quit then.

I was just craving a cig, but instead of grabbing one IRL I moved the habit online.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Nov 9, 2017)

Didi said:


> Set his house on fire


This joke is too real in Norway



SinRaven said:


> Thank goodness I quit then.
> 
> I was just craving a cig, but instead of grabbing one IRL I moved the habit online.



Have a cigar darling


----------



## Shiny (Nov 9, 2017)

Stelios said:


> But smart enough to be a doctor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Its more about affinity(way of thinking because he says i was bad in math in the high school...but i was just too lazy to learn it  

He is a business man, but he did civil engineering for almost 3 years


----------



## Nello (Nov 9, 2017)

Stelios said:


> This joke is too real in Norway


I don't get it


----------



## Roman (Nov 9, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I was just craving a cig, but instead of grabbing one IRL *I moved the habit online.*



.....How is that a thing?


----------



## Stelios (Nov 9, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Its more about affinity(way of thinking because he says i was bad in math in the high school...but i was just too lazy to learn it
> 
> He is a business man, but he did civil engineering for almost 3 years



Finding a common ground with previous generation is always hard. Stay true to your cause and prove that you are committed. Older generation don’t do good with words. Actions and results matter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiny (Nov 9, 2017)

Jesus...my class is so fucking dumb, they don't know the most basic probability question there is

"What is the probability of throwing a dice and getting a 6?" The teacher had to repeat 3 fucking times

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Roman (Nov 9, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Jesus...my class is so fucking dumb, they don't know the most basic probability question there is
> 
> "What is the probability of throwing a dice and getting a 6?" The teacher had to repeat 3 fucking times



I suck at probability but how in the blue fuck is that hard?


----------



## Shiny (Nov 9, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Finding a common ground with previous generation is always hard. Stay true to your cause and prove that you are committed. Older generation don’t do good with words. Actions and results matter.




 yea...i never take actions so must be it...he is worried because im 24 and dont have a degree yet... i did too many wrong choices so he dont trust me


----------



## Stelios (Nov 9, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Jesus...my class is so fucking dumb, they don't know the most basic probability question there is
> 
> "What is the probability of throwing a dice and getting a 6?" The teacher had to repeat 3 fucking times


Did you say 1/6 then ?


----------



## Shiny (Nov 9, 2017)

Because there is this old dude that came from countryside that has super shit education and he keeps doing stupid questions, i feel for him because im sure he wont handle college


----------



## Stelios (Nov 9, 2017)

Nello said:


> I don't get it



I knew someone unlikable in Norway that had a dispute with locals. His shop got burned down a cold winter night by “strangers”.


----------



## Shiny (Nov 9, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Did you say 1/6 then ?



I don't give answer to these kind of questions, they are rhetoric imo


----------



## Stelios (Nov 9, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Because there is this old dude that came from countryside that has super shit education and he keeps doing stupid questions, i feel for him because im sure he wont handle college



Shiny don’t  criticize people like this. Do you know how many farmer boys became geniuses?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 9, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Jesus...my class is so fucking dumb, they don't know the most basic probability question there is
> 
> "What is the probability of throwing a dice and getting a 6?" The teacher had to repeat 3 fucking times



I'd say 75 percent based on my luck and of the quality of the die. It's really not that hard.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 9, 2017)

Shiny said:


> My father said im useless and too dumb for engineering, holy fucking shit now im even more motivated to do it



Everyone is too dumb for engineering.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 9, 2017)

Roman said:


> I suck at probability but how in the blue fuck is that hard?



If you spent your life not using your brain to solve logical problems, it will be hard to do stuff that seems easy for people who did. The brain is a muscle, after all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiny (Nov 9, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Shiny don’t  criticize people like this. Do you know how many farmer boys became geniuses?



He wont be any of them, trust me... this critic is quite solid


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 9, 2017)

Roman said:


> .....How is that a thing?


Literally the  thing I just posted 381 times.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 9, 2017)

I've only just quit for 4 days, but today has been the hardest yet. I've spent my entire day thinking about cigarettes...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 9, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I've only just quit for 4 days, but today has been the hardest yet. I've spent my entire day thinking about cigarettes...



Get something else to think about.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 9, 2017)

For example, you could tryhard in a mafia game. Gets your brain busy for hours.


----------



## Didi (Nov 9, 2017)

>sin
>tryhard


----------



## Legend (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Dr. White (Nov 9, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I've only just quit for 4 days, but today has been the hardest yet. I've spent my entire day thinking about cigarettes...


My electronic cig (Blue - E) has been an okay out for me. Although my mom still smokes so I end up bumming one or two sometimes. E-Cig gives you the sensation of smoking, and only has 2.4% nicotine without the other harsh chemicals.


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 9, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The brain is a muscle, after all.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 9, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The brain is a muscle, after all.



If you jerk it, will it extrude white substance as well?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 9, 2017)

It's a fucking metaphor. You know what I meant.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 9, 2017)

Didi said:


> >sin
> >tryhard



I'm trying guys.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## SinRaven (Nov 9, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Get something else to think about.


To be fair, I tried to distract myself with working hard.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 9, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm trying guys.


Don't.  

I mean, tryhard Sin actually is my preferred meta. But I'm usually busy with other stuff. 

Like, I got MVP in WAD's game but I was literally on my phone playing during 80% of my workday. 

I need to actually work.

And I could try hard at home, but I usually want to do something relaxing instead of reading a shitload of bullshit and figuring stuff out.

Leave me be jeez.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 9, 2017)

I'll take a few days off in a few weeks. Either I'll spend my days moving if I find a new place before that time,  or I'll tryhard in mafia. 

@Stelios BTW got any tips for a new place in Utrecht? I need to move out before December 31st. Any tip is welcome


----------



## Roman (Nov 9, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> And I could try hard at home, but I usually want to do something relaxing instead of reading a shitload of bullshit and figuring stuff out.



This


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 9, 2017)

Mafia on the clock is the best meta


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 9, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> For example, you could tryhard in a mafia game. Gets your brain busy for hours.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 9, 2017)

Also it doesn't help that one of my newest responsibilities at my job has been reading a shitload of bullshit and figuring stuff out.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 9, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Don't.
> 
> I mean, tryhard Sin actually is my preferred meta. But I'm usually busy with other stuff.
> 
> ...



It's cool, dude.

But if you had said it, it might have saved a lot of rage. I thought you were going through a Vasto phase or something.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 9, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's cool, dude.
> 
> But if you had said it, it might have saved a lot of rage. I thought you were going through a Vasto phase or something.


When did who rage where


----------



## Hero (Nov 9, 2017)

Checking in.

Actually I didn't want to make an exit like Marco, but I think it's safe to say I'm on my way out.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 9, 2017)

Good luck on your future endeavors.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Nov 9, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> @Stelios BTW got any tips for a new place in Utrecht? I need to move out before December 31st. Any tip is welcome



FB and Funda


----------



## Stelios (Nov 9, 2017)

W said:


> Good luck on your future endeavors.



TIL option 3

“*Good luck* in *your future endeavours*” is a polite phrase used to express the *best* of *luck* towards someone who has been fired or released from a company.  
There are several options: 1. A euphemistic corporate term used in farewell emails, most notably to indicate to the entire company someone's ass got fired.
2. What you do as a career after you get fired from a job. It says that although the person writing the letter cannot accept you at the time, they are being polite and wishing you luck. 

3. This phrase can also become an Idiom to the point might be used in the daily life out of the computer. See all variants


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 9, 2017)

Hero said:


> Checking in.
> 
> Actually I didn't want to make an exit like Marco, but I think it's safe to say I'm on my way out.


See ya brodie, hope you finish school with a bang and can go onto the dredge of actual adulting! <3

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Nov 9, 2017)

Hero said:


> Checking in.
> 
> Actually I didn't want to make an exit like Marco, but I think it's safe to say I'm on my way out.



stay crazy
and try not to get shot while naked by some cop. And remember that even thought cash make this world go round, joy can still be found in daily simplicity.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 9, 2017)

Hero said:


> Checking in.
> 
> Actually I didn't want to make an exit like Marco, but I think it's safe to say I'm on my way out.


I'll miss you. Will you ever check in again?

PM me your number so we can keep in touch and swap nudes if u want.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 9, 2017)

Stelios said:


> FB and Funda


Well duh. I was hoping you had something more practical lol.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 9, 2017)

Hero said:


> Checking in.
> 
> Actually I didn't want to make an exit like Marco, but I think it's safe to say I'm on my way out.



Good luck, bro!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 9, 2017)

*AFTER EVERYTHING THE FAMILY HAS DOWN FOR YOU, YOU TURN YOUR BACK ON US?!*


@Dragon D. Luffy
Take Hero out, no body no witnesses.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 9, 2017)

Remember when Hero ended his... blue fire.. fire hero... blue.. something... Blue Fire Hero Manga game because there was too much inactivity?

Oh how ironic that turned out to be.

I'll miss him so much. We can't keep losing the gays like this.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 9, 2017)

Ao No Exorcist/Blue Exorcist


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 9, 2017)

We really need some new gay people up in this place. We already lost Kue, Laix and now Hero. 

Nitty, Wolfie and I aren't enough to make this place gay again


----------



## Stelios (Nov 9, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Well duh. I was hoping you had something more practical lol.



Sadly the most practical thing to do here is buy a house and I know that you are not ready yet to fall in debt for the rest 30 years of your life


----------



## Stelios (Nov 9, 2017)

it's a very good period to do so
I highly recommend it 
hypotheekrente for 1.1 - 1.2 stable for  20 years?
It's so low it's freaky


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 9, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> We really need some new gay people up in this place. We already lost Kue, Laix and now Hero.
> 
> Nitty, Wolfie and I aren't enough to make this place gay again


wot


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2017)

White Wolf, you can't deny that moment we shared - that beautiful August night

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Nov 9, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> wot



Sin is using gay with the straight meaning


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 9, 2017)

I mean 

Have you seen him talk to Cubey 

A fair conclusion to reach tbh


----------



## Magic (Nov 9, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> wot


It's 2017, no need to hide in Narnia.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2017)

Game has started lads


----------



## Roman (Nov 9, 2017)

Made in Abyss has some REALLY fucked up shit


----------



## Roman (Nov 9, 2017)

Jesus
e
s
u
s

Christ
h
r
i
s
t


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 9, 2017)

Roman said:


> Made in Abyss has some REALLY fucked up shit



What exactly?


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 9, 2017)

RemChu said:


> It's 2017, no need to hide in Narnia.


I have but one kokoro and it belongs to the fairest princess of all. 

When I find her some day.


----------



## Roman (Nov 9, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> What exactly?



Maybe if you watched it, you'll see


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 9, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> We really need some new gay people up in this place. We already lost Kue, Laix and now Hero.
> 
> Nitty, Wolfie and I aren't enough to make this place gay again



Also Marco


----------



## Shiny (Nov 9, 2017)

I can be gay if you guys want, i just dont kiss dicks


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 9, 2017)

Roman said:


> Maybe if you watched it, you'll see



If I don't know what's going on then there's a 0% chance that I'm gonna watch it


----------



## Nello (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## SinRaven (Nov 9, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I have but one kokoro and it belongs to the fairest princess of all.
> 
> When I find her some day.


Your princess was right in front of you all along


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 9, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Your princess was right in front of you all along


Story of my life... the princess I sought after was myself in the mirror. Time to copulate with my hand *disappears*

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 9, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Also Marco


Marco was just as bisexual as WAD is


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 9, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Story of my life... the princess I sought after was myself in the mirror. Time to copulate with my hand *disappears*


That's fucking gay m8


----------



## Roman (Nov 9, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> If I don't know what's going on then there's a 0% chance that I'm gonna watch it






*Spoiler*: __ 



MC gets lethally poisoned by a beast and her partner had to ascend "the abyss" which caused her to bleed out of every orifice in her body. While that was happening, her hand literally swelled like a balloon and nearly had to get it cut off.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 9, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Also Marco



Marco was a fellow bi master race.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 9, 2017)

W said:


> Marco was a fellow bi master race.


>bi master race

Agreed.

>you guys being bi

You're not bi till you sucked dick and liked it too


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 9, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Marco was just as bisexual as WAD is



Nah he was more 

He was probably the true bisexual. Being a Kinsey 3. Whereas I’m definitely a 2 and you’re probably a 4 in denial.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 9, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> >bi master race
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> ...



Well then I exist in this state of quantum superposition where I’m not bi, gay, or straight then. 

Because I’m as pure as a mahou shoujo.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 9, 2017)

Actually I'm pretty sure Marco sucked a few dicks in his day

He gets a pass then


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 9, 2017)

I’m pretty close to being an ace...but I like fapping so.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 9, 2017)

W said:


> Nah he was more
> 
> He was probably the true bisexual. Being a Kinsey 3. Whereas I’m definitely a 2 and you’re probably a 4 in denial.


Who said anything about denial? 

I'm way more attracted to guys and am out and proud about it.

But sometimes I'm more into girls as well. 

I already explained I considered my sexuality more fluid though. Most of the times I'm a 4, but sometimes I'm a 6 or a 2.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 9, 2017)

W said:


> I’m pretty close to being an ace...but I like fapping so.


You impure fool! I bet you only fap to straight porn too!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 9, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Who said anything about denial?
> 
> I'm way more attracted to guys and am out and proud about it.
> 
> ...



What are your thoughts on traps doe.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 9, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> You impure fool! I bet you only fap to straight porn too!



>fapping to porn

ew gross im not a savage


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 9, 2017)

W said:


> What are your thoughts on traps doe.


Ew I'm not gay

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## SinRaven (Nov 9, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Ew I'm not gay


Jk I'd like to try one some day, but I'm not specifically attracted to a guy dressed up as a chick.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 9, 2017)

I see.

You have yet to reach this level.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 9, 2017)

W said:


> I see.
> 
> You have yet to reach this level.


What level


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 9, 2017)

The patrician’s level.


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 9, 2017)

Nello said:


>


You guys are making Nello tingle and feel all weird inside. He's pretty confused right now irl tbf tbh


----------



## Shizune (Nov 9, 2017)

Hey I didn't want to spam the convo thread so I made a thread about bringing back the schedule thread



lemme know what you think because it's something I'd like to do


----------



## Roman (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 9, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Marco was just as bisexual as WAD is



Just saying because you included yourself in the list, and you're bisexual too.



W said:


> Nah he was more
> 
> He was probably the true bisexual. Being a Kinsey 3. Whereas I’m definitely a 2 and you’re probably a 4 in denial.



Didn't he say he liked women more then men?


----------



## Shizune (Nov 9, 2017)

It is done.


----------



## Hero (Nov 10, 2017)

I think cutting off ties completely is crazy. All my NF years were spent around the mafia community. This isn't the last you'll see me, but it will be seldom. 

See y'all around!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2017)

Hero said:


> I think cutting off ties completely is crazy. All my NF years were spent around the mafia community. This isn't the last you'll see me, but it will be seldom.
> 
> See y'all around!


When you become a doctor write me prescriptions for hardcore opioids.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 10, 2017)

Hero said:


> I think cutting off ties completely is crazy. All my NF years were spent around the mafia community. This isn't the last you'll see me, but it will be seldom.
> 
> See y'all around!


Come back for Faves each year except when CR is hosting it


----------



## Nello (Nov 10, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> You guys are making Nello tingle and feel all weird inside. He's pretty confused right now irl tbf tbh


I'm not confused at all. I'm actually quite certain that this place is a front for some kind of secret gays club

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## SinRaven (Nov 10, 2017)

Nello said:


> I'm not confused at all. I'm actually quite certain that this place is a front for some kind of secret gays club


Who said anything about secret?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 10, 2017)

Oh honey, we're out, proud and definitely very loud honeeeey

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 10, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2017)

"I've only gotten laid twice, Okay, 1 and a half
...
She was an escort, a high end one
...
I went to a grab and tug in Chinatown
...
I've never penetrated before bro, honest"
- Mr.Robot Season 3 Episode 5 Weird employee dude who sits next to Elliot


----------



## Stelios (Nov 10, 2017)

RemChu said:


> When you become a doctor write me prescriptions for hardcore opioids.



Remchu wants to numb the pain of living



Nello said:


> I'm not confused at all. I'm actually quite certain that this place is a front for some kind of secret gays club


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Stelios (Nov 10, 2017)

Let me remind you why most of us are here


oh japan


----------



## Roman (Nov 10, 2017)

That's very tame by Japanese standards tbh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 10, 2017)

RemChu said:


> "I've only gotten laid twice, Okay, 1 and a half
> ...
> She was an escort, a high end one
> ...
> ...



Yo but the camera work in that episode?!!

It was like all one take


----------



## Stelios (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Aries (Nov 10, 2017)

Next game I'm doing after Naruto and before DragonBall 3...

*Favorites* vs *DragonBall
*
Then maybe do *FAVORITES 7.5 HD Remix Birthed By Sleep*

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Ningen 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 10, 2017)

fucking M Night Shamalamadingdong twitter story


----------



## Didi (Nov 10, 2017)

Ah, a good use for the ningen rating, how refreshing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Nov 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> Next game I'm doing after Naruto and before DragonBall 3...
> 
> *Favorites* vs *DragonBall
> *
> Then maybe do *FAVORITES 7.5 HD Remix Birthed By Sleep*



Yeah, or...don't, also?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Aries (Nov 10, 2017)

Law said:


> Yeah, or...don't, also?



I wasn't serious but considering the negative reaction it got will do it for the laughs


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 10, 2017)

And spite has once again reigned victorious.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 10, 2017)

I only blame the idiots who sign up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Aries (Nov 10, 2017)

Somewhere inside a dark empty room Vasto is laughing his ass off

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2017)

Aries has gone to the Tetsuya Nomura school of game design.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Nov 10, 2017)

DragonBall Mafia 3 is now officially *Favorites* vs *DragonBall* aka Favorites 7.5 HD Remix Dream Drop Distance of Birth by Sleep. People who have already signed up can start submitting characters from any manga or comic

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Melodie (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Nello (Nov 10, 2017)

Can someone step in as cohost for me for one phase


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 10, 2017)

Nello said:


> Can someone step in as cohost for me for one phase



Whatchu need? I guess you won’t be able to start the phase on time? Send me roles and shish if you want I can start the day phase for you.


----------



## Nello (Nov 10, 2017)

W said:


> Whatchu need? I guess you won’t be able to start the phase on time? Send me roles and shish if you want I can start the day phase for you.


You loyal


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> DragonBall Mafia 3 is now officially *Favorites* vs *DragonBall* aka Favorites 7.5 HD Remix Dream Drop Distance of Birth by Sleep. People who have already signed up can start submitting characters from any manga or comic


Autosign me

Then

Automodkill me

Ty

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Aries (Nov 10, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Autosign me
> 
> Then
> 
> ...



Ill add you to the DragonBall Mafia Championships and do that.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 10, 2017)

What character should I submit


----------



## Didi (Nov 10, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> What character should I submit




Black Zamasu

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 10, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> What character should I submit


me


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 10, 2017)

Didi said:


> Black Zamasu



My waifu would have higher chances to get submitted  



White Wolf said:


> me



You're not a manga or comic character, lol


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> DragonBall Mafia 3 is now officially *Favorites* vs *DragonBall* aka Favorites 7.5 HD Remix Dream Drop Distance of Birth by Sleep. People who have already signed up can start submitting characters from any manga or comic


----------



## Tiger (Nov 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> DragonBall Mafia 3 is now officially *Favorites* vs *DragonBall* aka Favorites 7.5 HD Remix Dream Drop Distance of Birth by Sleep. People who have already signed up to play a Dragonball mafia game will now have it changed right from under them into something they may not have signed up for originally-- but I won't contact anyone to make sure they're interested. I'll just  troll them when they show up wondering what happened.



Fixed.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> DragonBall Mafia 3 is now officially *Favorites* vs *DragonBall* aka Favorites 7.5 HD Remix Dream Drop Distance of Birth by Sleep. People who have already signed up can start submitting characters from any manga or comic


----------



## Stelios (Nov 10, 2017)

I once won an Aries game by just declaring that everybody was about to die.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 10, 2017)

Law said:


> I only blame the idiots who sign up.


I didn't sign up as I knew the spite levels against me were too high. I'm also not one for spite/don't care to be a vig.

Unless you're talking about Aries games which I try to ignore.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Aries (Nov 10, 2017)

The funny thing is with the Universal Survival arc switching it to Favorites vs DragonBall is just right.


----------



## Aries (Nov 10, 2017)

We've come full circle. The Favorites game you wanted was a DragonBall game. And the 3rd DragonBall game you wanted is now a Favorites game


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> The Favorites game you wanted


will be hosted next Summer.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aries (Nov 10, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> What character should I submit



Superman to get him out of the void

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Nov 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>



Submit your character


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> Submit your character



I ain't submitting shit.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Aries (Nov 10, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> submitting shit.





I got you fam, thank you for contributions


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> Superman to get him out of the void



Okey, Superman it is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Psychic (Nov 10, 2017)

I call dibs on Favorites next year, and everyone's gonna be generic.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2017)

What if we did a game where you submit only hated characters?

What would you call it ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 10, 2017)

RemChu said:


> What if we did a game where you submit only hated characters?
> 
> What would you call it ?



Game of Thrones.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Emberguard (Nov 10, 2017)

Psychic said:


> I call dibs on Favorites next year, and everyone's gonna be generic.


Me and Law are doing 2018, someone else already has 2019. You'll have to dibs 2020

Reactions: Informative 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Aries (Nov 10, 2017)

Make a Lord of the rings game Frodos


----------



## Legend (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Jeroen (Nov 10, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> Me and Law are doing 2018, someone else already has 2019. You'll have to dibs 2020



WAD/Didi have dibs for 2020.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2017)

I will host favorites 2049.

Full VR support. 

NO robots allowed though.


----------



## Legend (Nov 10, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I will host favorites 2049.
> 
> Full VR support.
> 
> NO robots allowed though.



Darn i guess i gotta put my sexbot back in storage


----------



## God (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Shiny (Nov 10, 2017)

@Aries ive read your dragonball game that happened in january, damn that was a good game


----------



## Nello (Nov 11, 2017)

That game ruined my win rate


----------



## poutanko (Nov 11, 2017)

Happy birthday Nick Nova @Crugyr


----------



## Stelios (Nov 11, 2017)

henry3020 said:


> share same fate



Identify yourself


----------



## Magic (Nov 11, 2017)

Nioh is intense.  

holy cow.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 11, 2017)

Henry is a social bot
Let’s see if we can break it


----------



## Nello (Nov 11, 2017)

Be at peace, my children


----------



## Stelios (Nov 11, 2017)

Nello said:


> Be at peace, my children

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nello (Nov 11, 2017)

Stelios said:


>

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Didi (Nov 11, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Nov 11, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 3 | Neutral 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 11, 2017)

When did Nello get this funny

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 11, 2017)

Nello said:


>


It's interesting how many WWTWCG people are part of Mafia now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 11, 2017)

Shut up Wad


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 11, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 11, 2017)

tru

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 11, 2017)

Whatever happened to Ben anyway?

@Nello 

@White Wolf


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 11, 2017)

Milk said:


> Whatever happened to Ben anyway?
> 
> @Nello
> 
> @White Wolf


He posts in the loli FC


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Legend (Nov 11, 2017)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


>


Its a Ghost


----------



## Didi (Nov 11, 2017)

Milk said:


> WWTWCG



What Would Tasty White Coma Girl do?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 11, 2017)

Didi said:


> What Would Tasty White Coma Girl do?


Wibbly Wobbly Timey Wimey Convo Game


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 11, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> He posts in the loli FC


I'm not surprised


----------



## Legend (Nov 11, 2017)

Who is milk?


----------



## Emberguard (Nov 11, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> WAD/Didi have dibs for 2020.


My bad. Anyone scheduled got 2021?


----------



## Nello (Nov 11, 2017)

Didi said:


> What Would Tasty White Coma Girl do?


You

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tiger (Nov 11, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> My bad. Anyone scheduled got 2021?



I'm a bit ambivalent about this...but I'd probably draw the line at 3 year's advance.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 11, 2017)

Legend said:


> Who is milk?



Ai
Oreo/Erio

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 11, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Ai
> Oreo/Erio


Indeed

Also hey UB


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 11, 2017)

Milk said:


> Indeed
> 
> Also hey UB



Hello Milk


----------



## Legend (Nov 11, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Ai
> Oreo/Erio


Ahh I seee


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 11, 2017)

What is this ''throw dice'' option


----------



## Didi (Nov 11, 2017)

It's a way to gamble


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 11, 2017)

what can i win with it?


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 11, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> what can i win with it?


My nudes if you get it high enough

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 11, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Hello Milk


How's it going


----------



## Didi (Nov 11, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> My nudes if you get it high enough

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Nov 11, 2017)

>max number of faces is 100


----------



## Didi (Nov 11, 2017)

>can't throw more than 12 dice




I threw a 99 and a 100 in there tho, sick fucking shit


----------



## Nello (Nov 11, 2017)

@White Wolf if you want to show your nudes, just show them


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 11, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> My nudes if you get it high enough



i'm not good at gambling though 



Milk said:


> How's it going



Pretty good, hehe  how about you, how's it going?


----------



## Didi (Nov 11, 2017)

Like I threw an average of 74.6, that's insane


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 11, 2017)

Nello said:


> @White Wolf if you want to show your nudes, just show them





Underworld Broker said:


> i'm not good at gambling though



Well like Nello says...


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 11, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> i'm not good at gambling though
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good, hehe  how about you, how's it going?


Can't complain too much

... I just remember Manga Maid talking to you


----------



## Stelios (Nov 11, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Legend (Nov 11, 2017)

So i guess im caught up with the times and got a discord


----------



## Nello (Nov 11, 2017)

@Platinum I love your writeups


----------



## Shiny (Nov 11, 2017)

yea platinum write ups are really good,it shows how pathetic i was

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Nello (Nov 11, 2017)

Shiny said:


> yea platinum write ups are really good,it shows how pathetic i was


They gang up on you because they fear you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Platinum (Nov 11, 2017)

Nello said:


> @Platinum I love your writeups



Appreciate the love. 



Shiny said:


> yea platinum write ups are really good,it shows how pathetic i was



Will your death be avenged?

Will Aries find his smile again?

Will TehChron be saved from Isekai hell?

Tune in next week to find out. Same bat-time, same bat-channel.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (Nov 11, 2017)

Shiny said:


> yea platinum write ups are really good,it shows how pathetic i was



Dont be so hard on yourself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Nov 11, 2017)

@Shiny

Can I have your permission to have your dad cameo in game as an npc?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Nov 11, 2017)

Platinum said:


> @Shiny
> 
> Can I have your permission to have your dad cameo in game as an npc?




hmm, sure


----------



## Platinum (Nov 11, 2017)

It is truly a tragic event when the father has to bury the son. 

But, your body is really starting to stink up the place, so we need to get it out of ye olde town.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 11, 2017)

Nello said:


> @White Wolf if you want to show your nudes, just show them



ok Louis CK


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 11, 2017)

@Platinum has the write-up skills that my games have needed to be perfect.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Platinum (Nov 11, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> @Platinum has the write-up skills that my games have needed to be perfect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Nov 11, 2017)

Leave Teh alone you bully


----------



## Platinum (Nov 11, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Leave Teh alone you bully



Teh is getting the most complex narrative arc in mafia history. Many people would kill for this kind of push.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God (Nov 11, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Teh is getting the most complex narrative arc in mafia history. Many people would kill for this kind of push.



@TehChron Tell this guy you dont want to be part of this arc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Nov 11, 2017)

Teh shouldn't have angered Nyralathotep then if he didn't want this.


----------



## God (Nov 11, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Teh shouldn't have angered Nyralathotep then if he didn't want this.



Dont try to pass the blame off on elder gods


----------



## Platinum (Nov 11, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Dont try to pass the blame off on elder gods



I am but a humble messenger of the crawling chaos.


----------



## God (Nov 11, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I am but a humble messenger of the crawling chaos.



Does your cruelty know no bounds?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 11, 2017)

Getting mixed signals from you here Plat.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 11, 2017)

Sometimes I get stuck on watching my avatar or signature. Can't look away...too adorable...


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Nov 11, 2017)

Is @TehChron c0rn? Or someone else?


----------



## Aries (Nov 11, 2017)

Enfp here, where my fellow personality types at

Reactions: Like 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## TehChron (Nov 12, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Teh is getting the most complex narrative arc in mafia history. Many people would kill for this kind of push.


But I dont need a push!

My brand is already more successful than any other five stables put together!


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

W said:


> ok Louis CK


Dude the mind fuck he just pulled with the movie he was about to release.

I like the actor girl...kinda want to see it now but fuck him for real.


----------



## poutanko (Nov 12, 2017)

Aries said:


> Enfp here, where my fellow personality types at


I knew it, you and your multiple ideas  I'm your opposite


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 12, 2017)

poutanko said:


> I knew it, you and your multiple ideas  I'm your opposite



Is it Opposite Day already?


----------



## poutanko (Nov 12, 2017)

Alwaysmind said:


> Is it Opposite Day already?


...I'm not sure how to respond on this one

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

Somebody wake him up.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 12, 2017)

poutanko said:


> ...I'm not sure how to respond on this one



Well, ideally, you would not respond at all. You know, because it be the opposite of what you'd normally do.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 12, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Somebody wake him up.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Aries (Nov 12, 2017)

poutanko said:


> I knew it, you and your multiple ideas  I'm your opposite



The opposite of me? Hmm are you a ISTJ?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 12, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Somebody wake him up.



I like to get up this way m8.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 12, 2017)

Alwaysmind said:


> I like to get up this way m8.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

Boom!


----------



## poutanko (Nov 12, 2017)

Aries said:


> The opposite of me? Hmm are you a ISTJ?


yep the boring office calculator, the ISJ part is undeniable, only scored low on T part

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 12, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Nov 12, 2017)

Aries said:


> Enfp here, where my fellow personality types at



I'm bored tonight, so I retook the test. Last time I took it was 7 years ago.

I was INFP then. "The Mediator"

I am ENFJ now. "The Giver"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

Law said:


> I'm bored tonight, so I retook the test. Last time I took it was 7 years ago.
> 
> I was INFP then. "The Mediator"
> 
> I am ENFJ now. "The Giver"



All I remember is "The mediator" part. Fuck these 4 letter acronyms. 

A mod being a mediator, much wow.


----------



## Shiny (Nov 12, 2017)

ISTP-A ,   the virtuoso


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 12, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

Is Aries the one who always brings up the personality types?

him and Stelios.

I'm watching you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Nov 12, 2017)

Law said:


> I'm bored tonight, so I retook the test. Last time I took it was 7 years ago.
> 
> I was INFP then. "The Mediator"
> 
> I am ENFJ now. "The Giver"


You don't look like an extrovert


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 12, 2017)

RemChu said:


> A mod being a mediator, much wow.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## poutanko (Nov 12, 2017)

Shiny said:


> ISTP-A ,   the virtuoso


Fellow sensor

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

@Alwaysmind We are being attacked, we better wake up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 12, 2017)

To be expected


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

I always get "The Mediator" It is so me.


----------



## Shiny (Nov 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> To be expected



My assertive was at 99%


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

White Wolf would make a good pet.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 12, 2017)

Shiny said:


> My assertive was at 99%


My turbulence should be at 100% frankly, but close enough I guess.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

"A Colorado man who was in court for a felony drug charge got in more trouble when drugs allegedly fell out of his hat during the hearing, reports said.

Juan Jose Vidrio Bibriesca, 43, was in court on Wednesday standing next to two defendants when a wad of cocaine allegedly fell from his hat, the Associated Press reported.

Bibriesca was allegedly taking off his hat in front of the judge when a square, folded paper fell to the floor, reports said.

Police reviewed the surveillance footage and reportedly determined the cocaine inside of the paper had fallen from Bibriesca’s hat.

Bibriesca was walked over to the county jail and charged with narcotics possession and a bond violation.

Bibriesca was born in Mexico and is reportedly in the country illegally, reports said"


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 12, 2017)

RemChu said:


> "A Colorado man who was in court for a felony drug charge got in more trouble when drugs allegedly fell out of his hat during the hearing, reports said.
> 
> Juan Jose Vidrio Bibriesca, 43, was in court on Wednesday standing next to two defendants when a wad of cocaine allegedly fell from his hat, the Associated Press reported.
> 
> ...



* is just above us, Rem.*

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

No this is for us


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

My Avatar has lots of little waffles.

WAFFLES INTERLINKED WITHIN WAFFLES
WITIHIN ONE PLATE AND DREADFULLY SWEET
A splooge of dark maple syrups flows


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 12, 2017)

RemChu said:


> No this is for us



Whats his username?


----------



## poutanko (Nov 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> My turbulence should be at 100% frankly, but close enough I guess.


I scored 100 on Introvert


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

It says "wad" in the article.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 12, 2017)

poutanko said:


> I scored 100 on Introvert



Where can I take this test?


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

poutanko said:


> I scored 100 on Introvert


I always thought, that when you become 100% introvert you invert so much you uh, expand outwards?

and become a party animal.


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 12, 2017)

RemChu said:


> No this is for us



But like... why ?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 12, 2017)

RemChu said:


> It says "wad" in the article.



It says a wad fell


----------



## Stelios (Nov 12, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>



What’s that dice thing ?



RemChu said:


> Is Aries the one who always brings up the personality types?
> 
> him and Stelios.
> 
> ...


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

Alwaysmind said:


> Where can I take this test?


Dude if you don't get something weird as fuck, test is a scam.


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 12, 2017)

RemChu said:


> It says "wad" in the article.



....


....


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> ....
> 
> 
> ....


Weird coincidence.\

A Synchronicity.


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 12, 2017)

Stelios said:


> What’s that dice thing ?



Idunno.


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

The dice thing looks cool @Stelios was hoping the nerd would post a link to it.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 12, 2017)

Spin the dice and test your luck.


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

How da fack r u guys doing that.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 12, 2017)

Make post, look towards the right of your screen next to Reply, More Options.


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

Some kind of magic.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 12, 2017)

Wizards of Oz


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

[ANDKNUCKLES]what [/ANDKNUCKLES]


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 12, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Dude if you don't get something weird as fuck, test is a scam.



That is not what I asked.


----------



## poutanko (Nov 12, 2017)

Alwaysmind said:


> Where can I take this test?


16personalities.com


RemChu said:


> I always thought, that when you become 100% introvert you invert so much you uh, expand outwards?
> 
> and become a party animal.



I'm not a party-goer but I'm not a church-goer either. I like being alone way too much


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 12, 2017)

poutanko said:


> I like being alone way too much



Don't be a me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 12, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Don't be a me.


You're never alone. I'm always there... inside you.

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Stelios (Nov 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Make post, look towards the right of your screen next to Reply, More Options.


And then?


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 12, 2017)

Stelios said:


> And then?


There's only one option under more options...


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

Rolling the die to see if we get lucky tonight.


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

Uh looks like no. 

=[


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

A guy asked me Friday in the uber car

"What is Rem short for"

Me: "Uh it's just a nickname" 

...

Immediately I realize how dumb of a response that is.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 12, 2017)

Get a perfect 1200 and maybe I'll send you nudes.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 12, 2017)

So close


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Get a perfect 1200 and maybe I'll send you nudes.


Dude you are probably hairy all over =[

I'm not into animals.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 12, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Dude you are probably hairy all over =[
> 
> I'm not into animals.


Not much hair really, just the norm.


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Not much hair really, just the norm.


Stop being turbulent. Take the first step to assertiveness show me your ****.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 12, 2017)

@poutanko These tests always ALWAYS return ESTJ for me  

ESTJ-A this one


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You're never alone. I'm always there... inside you.



Proving my point for me, how nice of you.


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

Why is the opposite of assertiveness , turbulence. 
Wouldn't it be complacency?


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 12, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Stop being turbulent. Take the first step to assertiveness show me your ****.


Okay.


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

Stelios said:


> @poutanko These tests always ALWAYS return ESTJ for me
> 
> ESTJ-A this one


You answer honestly .
"ESTJs are representatives of tradition and order, utilizing their understanding of what is right, wrong and socially acceptable to bring families and communities together."

this is so u....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 12, 2017)

Stelios said:


> @poutanko These tests always ALWAYS return ESTJ for me
> 
> ESTJ-A this one



I got ISFP-A. >.>

> adventurer

All my

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Nov 12, 2017)

92% assertive
Is it a lot ?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 12, 2017)

I'm apparently a;

YOUR PERSONALITY TYPE IS: 
CONSUL(ESFJ-A)


Seems a bit off but meh in the ballpark.


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Okay.


Uhhhh, I'm in a position of power, I can't ask to see your ****.

Everyone I want to apologize for sexual misconduct of White Wolf.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 12, 2017)

RemChu said:


> A guy asked me Friday in the uber car
> 
> "What is Rem short for"
> 
> ...



Good kid, using your username outside the forum. I've taken the habbit of using Alwaysmind when I wait for my order.


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

In high school, ESFJs are the cheerleaders and the quarterbacks, setting the tone, taking the spotlight and leading their teams forward to victory and fame.


*Alwaysmind MVP*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## poutanko (Nov 12, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Don't be a me.


Being a waffle is not bad tho 
But seriously, I could spend days without talking to anyone back during my days as student and I felt perfectly okay 


Stelios said:


> @poutanko These tests always ALWAYS return ESTJ for me
> 
> ESTJ-A this one


Same here, always same result only different percentage 
I'm ISTJ-T (60-65% T iirc)


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 12, 2017)

Think I had INFP or INTP last time I took that test


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

What 4 letter word do you get if you are a destructive sociopath ?

Does the test look for that at all?


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

No "Serial Killer" 

wtf


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

Worthless website.


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 12, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Being a waffle is not bad tho
> But seriously, I could spend days without talking to anyone back during my days as student and I felt perfectly okay



Not talking to people in real life is best.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

"Genocider" "Xenophobe" "Serial Rapist" "Serial Killer"


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

AXTP

Antisocial Xenophobe something something


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

Xenocider 

Stranger killer.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 12, 2017)

RemChu said:


> You answer honestly .
> "ESTJs are representatives of tradition and order, utilizing their understanding of what is right, wrong and socially acceptable to bring families and communities together."
> 
> this is so u....




It also nails down how much I care about other people’s feelings


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 12, 2017)

RemChu said:


> In high school, ESFJs are the cheerleaders and the quarterbacks, setting the tone, taking the spotlight and leading their teams forward to victory and fame.
> 
> 
> *Alwaysmind MVP*



While I'm a mafia MVP, I didn't play sport in highschool.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 12, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Being a waffle is not bad tho
> But seriously, I could spend days without talking to anyone back during my days as student and I felt perfectly okay
> Same here, always same result only different percentage
> I'm ISTJ-T (60-65% T iirc)




I m not surprised


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

Alwaysmind said:


> While I'm a mafia MVP, I didn't play sport in highschool.


mafia is an e sport


----------



## Didi (Nov 12, 2017)

Stelios said:


> @poutanko These tests always ALWAYS return ESTJ for me
> 
> ESTJ-A this one





Well that explains our clashes 


INFP-T here, always (soooooooometimes ISFP, that is the only close stat)


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

Well I feel better after posting here. 

Goodnight scum.


----------



## poutanko (Nov 12, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Think I had INFP or INTP last time I took that test


Take it again, senpai ~ 


Mr. Waffles said:


> Not talking to people in real life is best.


... I tend to skip talking to people on both internet and RL for days whenever I feel exhausted 


Didi said:


> Well that explains our clashes
> 
> 
> INFP-T here, always (soooooooometimes ISFP, that is the only close stat)


... so many INFPs, you guys breed like rabbit

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## poutanko (Nov 12, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Well I feel better after posting here.
> 
> Goodnight scum.


Good night Rem ~

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 12, 2017)

poutanko said:


> ... I tend to skip talking to people on both internet and RL for days whenever I feel exhausted



I already skip talking to people in real life 24/7 and don't tend to talk much online, so can't say I ever really get exhausted.
Unless White Wolf gets chatty.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 12, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Uhhhh, I'm in a position of power, I can't ask to see your ****.
> 
> Everyone I want to apologize for sexual misconduct of White Wolf.


Damn and I was just about to send. 

@Underworld Broker  since Rem chickened out do you want it


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 12, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I already skip talking to people in real life 24/7 and don't tend to talk much online, so can't say I ever really get exhausted.
> Unless White Wolf gets chatty.


----------



## poutanko (Nov 12, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I already skip talking to people in real life 24/7 and don't tend to talk much online, so can't say I ever really get exhausted.
> Unless White Wolf gets chatty.


What about your co-worker? O.o can't avoid talking at work :/
hug him 
@Didi opposites can get along, my late friend who introduced me to this personality type was ENFP. We've been friends for 13 years (would be 14 if she's still here)...

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 12, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Take it again, senpai ~



INFP-A 

Apparently not much has changed 



White Wolf said:


> @Underworld Broker since Rem chickened out do you want it



Do I want what?


----------



## Nello (Nov 12, 2017)

Stelios said:


> It also nails down how much I care about other people’s feelings


C'mon Papa Stelios, we know you love us


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 12, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> INFP-A
> 
> Apparently not much has changed
> 
> ...


To see my ****  

Rem chickened out  and I went through all this effort.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>



What ? >.>



poutanko said:


> What about your co-worker? O.o can't avoid talking at work :/
> hug him



Talking at work... is mostly one word in response to whatever someone says.
Although I mostly avoid everyone else there, so -shrug-
I do that already.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> To see my ****
> 
> Rem chickened out  and I went through all this effort.



Why is it getting censored

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> To see my ****
> 
> Rem chickened out  and I went through all this effort.


>effort
>implying you haven't been staring at your nudie folder for the last 30 minutes, deciding whether or not to pull the trigger and link it

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 12, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why is it getting censored


I'm 1/100th Japanese. 

The pic isn't censored though, cos I live in the free 2nd world, more or less.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 12, 2017)

Nello said:


> >effort
> >implying you haven't been staring at your nudie folder for the last 30 minutes, deciding whether or not to pull the trigger and link it


...

I deny these accusations I don't have a nudie folder. 


_It's an album _

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Nov 12, 2017)

Nello said:


> >effort
> >implying you haven't been staring at your nudie folder for the last 30 minutes, deciding whether or not to pull the trigger and link it



This guy...


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 12, 2017)

INTP-T. Until a few years ago I got INTJ every time I took it, which was every few years since middle school. It's still rather close, 42% Judging, 58% Prospecting. 

Chaos might be summoned by this talk. He doesn't believe in it, for good reason even though it's a fun, quick thing to share.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 12, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Unless White Wolf gets chatty.





poutanko said:


> hug him





Mr. Waffles said:


> I do that already.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'm 1/100th Japanese.
> 
> The pic isn't censored though, cos I live in the free 2nd world, more or less.



I have to say no to your offer

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 12, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I have to say no to your offer


Okay


----------



## Nello (Nov 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Okay


 

It's okay Wolfie, i'm sure your nudes that definitely don't exist are very handsome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 12, 2017)

Nello said:


> It's okay Wolfie, i'm sure your nudes that definitely don't exist are very handsome


 @Mr. Waffles  funny pic isn't it?


----------



## Chaos (Nov 12, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> INTP-T. Until a few years ago I got INTJ every time I took it, which was every few years since middle school. It's still rather close, 42% Judging, 58% Prospecting.
> 
> Chaos might be summoned by this talk. He doesn't believe in it, for good reason even though it's a fun, quick thing to share.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (Nov 12, 2017)

poutanko said:


> You don't look like an extrovert



1. How do you know what I look like?
2. What would my appearance have to do with being an extrovert?

ENFJ's are usually fairly balanced between E and I. I know _true_ introverts. I can confidently say I'm extroverted about 70%. Extroverted doesn't mean loud, and it doesn't mean center of attention. It means you gain energy through the interaction and proximity of other people, rather than by yourself.



WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Chaos might be summoned by this talk. He doesn't believe in it, for good reason even though it's a fun, quick thing to share.



It's really only bad when people take it as the one true foundation of their personality. To say it's worthless is just as ignorant, in my opinion. Regardless of who is saying it.


----------



## poutanko (Nov 12, 2017)

Law said:


> 1. How do you know what I look like?
> 2. What would my appearance have to do with being an extrovert?


...not your appearance 
How to express it in english? Sounds like? Seems like? Instead of looks like. 
This is why I hate english


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2017)

>myers-Briggs test

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 12, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @Mr. Waffles  funny pic isn't it?



So funny.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 12, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> So funny.


 hehehehe

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 12, 2017)

Well, Chaos is still around. As in, not dead. Might even host another Dethys at some point.

Marco has left this plane of existance for a better one.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 12, 2017)

(this is me reminding people that I want to play that double dethys game)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 12, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> (this is me reminding people that I want to play that double dethys game)



Have an agree.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 12, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Have an agree.



But you gave me a like, not an agree


----------



## God (Nov 12, 2017)

Marco will be back. He did this back in 2011 too. Just randomly disappeared, showed up again like 2 years later.

Also yes to the dethys.


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 12, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> But you gave me a like, not an agree



I wanted to give both, so I did.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2017)

What I really want is a return of the Sock Puppet game. 

Shame my amazing role got thwarted by Marco being a cuck and now people will be cognizant of its possible existence.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 12, 2017)

W said:


> >myers-Briggs test



Do the test


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 12, 2017)

W said:


> What I really want is a return of the Sock Puppet game.



Then make it happen.


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 12, 2017)

I wonder how many times one can do that. >.>

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Nov 12, 2017)

W said:


> >myers-Briggs test


----------



## Stelios (Nov 12, 2017)

Didi said:


> Well that explains our clashes
> 
> 
> INFP-T here, always (soooooooometimes ISFP, that is the only close stat)



I knew it all along
another notorious estj here is @shit 





Nello said:


> C'mon Papa Stelios, we know you love us



I love subordinate people 




Law said:


> ENFJ's are usually fairly balanced between E and I. I know _true_ introverts. I can confidently say I'm extroverted about 70%. Extroverted doesn't mean loud, and it doesn't mean center of attention. It means you gain energy through the interaction and proximity of other people, rather than by yourself.



I'm married to one 
I admire and despise at the same time your ability to feel for other people

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Nov 12, 2017)

But I love Aubro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shit (Nov 12, 2017)

I straddle e and i

I guess you could say I'm vert-ually one or the other

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Legend (Nov 12, 2017)

What's up people?

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Stelios (Nov 12, 2017)

Didi said:


> But I love Aubro



you could love me to
I just didn't give you many chances


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Do the test





poutanko said:


>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 12, 2017)

W said:


>



Do it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Do it



Have an optimistic.


----------



## Shiny (Nov 12, 2017)

How good Psychopathic killers  would be in mafia? 



@Legend legbro


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 12, 2017)

W said:


> Have an optimistic.



It's fun, do it


----------



## Nello (Nov 12, 2017)

Shiny said:


> How good Psychopathic killers  would be in mafia?
> 
> 
> 
> @Legend legbro


Depends on the forum.

On NF I think they would be too cold and rational and would get trolled into oblivion by all the dumb shit that goes down here


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 12, 2017)

W said:


> What I really want is a return of the Sock Puppet game.
> 
> Shame my amazing role got thwarted by Marco being a cuck and now people will be cognizant of its possible existence.





(yes I'll keep doing this. Don't worry I advertize NF games there all the time too)


----------



## Legend (Nov 12, 2017)

Shiny said:


> @Legend legbro


Hello one who shines

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Nov 12, 2017)

_So here's a mafia game idea was chatting with platinum about. The theme will be DC Universe but the game will be based on the DC Universe online mmo. It will be more role playish in a way. The jist of the game will be its a members game so when you sign up that will be your "role". 

You then get to choose your alignment Hero, Villain or Other. If you choose Hero you start off as an upcoming noobie hero who's trying to become part of the Justice League. While if you choose Villain your just a mook who's been hired by Lex Luthor. You have big dreams of rising through the villain ranks and creating a empire to become the most powerful man or woman in the world. Regardless of alignment you start off as a noob but as the game progresses and you stay alive the more abilities/allies you get to help you achieve your end goal. 

Yup you can go from nobody to somebody real quick. For example choosing Gotham and choosing hero will give you the batfamily. Their specialty is more on investigation. Out of all the characters these types of abilities is their bread or butter while if you choose Gotham and villain you get batman rogues who's speciality is about manipulation of write ups. 

You can get paired off with someone like 2 face who's abilities will be coin flips. You can target players and manipulate their write up actions via coin flip. If they call it write the action proceeds. If called wrong their actions are cancelled. For someone like Mr. Freeze he can Freeze write ups from taking place for 2 cycles. Riddler can give out fake lie detects etc. 

Another cool idea want to implement is after you choose your city and hero or villain you get to choose your alter ego super hero or villain name. That will be the name you will be referred to in each write up_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Nov 12, 2017)

Aries said:


> _So here's a mafia game idea was chatting with platinum about. The theme will be DC Universe but the game will be based on the DC Universe online mmo. It will be more role playish in a way. The jist of the game will be its a members game so when you sign up that will be your "role".
> 
> You then get to choose your alignment Hero, Villain or Other. If you choose Hero you start off as an upcoming noobie hero who's trying to become part of the Justice League. While if you choose Villain your just a mook who's been hired by Lex Luthor. You have big dreams of rising through the villain ranks and creating a empire to become the most powerful man or woman in the world. Regardless of alignment you start off as a noob but as the game progresses and you stay alive the more abilities/allies you get to help you achieve your end goal.
> 
> ...


I should play that game again. Interesting concept I like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Nov 12, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Punished Aries - A Troll Denied His Smile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF 
Give us more like this, Plat bro

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Nov 12, 2017)

@RemChu 
CELLS
INTERLINKED

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2017)

poutanko said:


> WTF
> Give us more like this, Plat bro



I usually try to make my writeups interesting to read. Glad you liked it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Nov 12, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I usually try to make my writeups interesting to read. Glad you liked it.



Highlight best:
Cubey to brokeback mountain


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I already skip talking to people in real life 24/7 and don't tend to talk much online, so can't say I ever really get exhausted.
> Unless White Wolf gets chatty.


You have a nice voice.

Like Santa singing to children.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2017)

RemChu said:


> You have a nice voice.
> 
> Like Santa singing to children.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 12, 2017)

RemChu said:


> You have a nice voice.
> 
> Like Santa singing to children.






Are you saying I sound like Awesome ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2017)

Never thought about it that way before, but...

Yes.

A European Awesome.


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 12, 2017)

W said:


> Never thought about it that way before, but...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> A European Awesome.



...

I'll... just take that as a compliment.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

W said:


> Never thought about it that way before, but...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> A European Awesome.


What did Awesome sound like?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2017)

RemChu said:


> What did Awesome sound like?



Kinda like an American Waffles

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Kinda like an American Waffles


Fuck you, lol.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 12, 2017)

Who's Awesome?


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Who's Awesome?


U r bb

@Awesome 
old mafia regular


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Nov 12, 2017)

Weird...am I the only ISFP here?


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

So in my x-files thread, I got a 60 something year old , post his like lifestory and link to his website with his book that tells his view on the nature of reality and that it's all computer stuff, since he has a ph.d in computers, I guess that shaped his view on things. Also covers out of body stuff and psychic phenomena.

HOW THE FUCK DID HE FIND THE SITE AND MY THREAD just to post that.


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 12, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Who's Awesome?



Old mafia troll host. 



Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> Weird...am I the only ISFP here?



I got that too.


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 12, 2017)

INTJ all teh way


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> INTJ all teh way



Well that fits ur nf persona.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> INTJ all teh way



You must watch rick and morty

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2017)

Hahaa plat.


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 12, 2017)

Platinum said:


> You must watch rick and morty


You wouldn't understand the highly nuanced humour.


----------



## Legend (Nov 13, 2017)

I have no idea what you guys are talking about


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2017)

​


Legend said:


> I have no idea what you guys are talking about


You don't watch Rick and Morty.

Pleb.


----------



## Legend (Nov 13, 2017)

RemChu said:


> ​
> You don't watch Rick and Morty.
> 
> Pleb.


I actually do. 

so


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 13, 2017)

Platinum said:


> You must watch rick and morty



What's your result in that test?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> What's your result in that test?



In the four letter personality test?

HOPE, obviously

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Nov 13, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> What's your result in that test?


Love your Ruby Set UB

What test?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Nov 13, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> What's your result in that test?



Don't let this distract you from the fact Platinum blew his draft picks when he let me get Mario and Link in our draft. Team troll all the way to the finish line


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2017)

Aries said:


> Don't let this distract you from the fact Platinum blew his draft picks when he let me get Mario and Link in our draft. Team troll all the way to the finish line


We should really work on that one day


----------



## Aries (Nov 13, 2017)

Platinum said:


> We should really work on that one day



We should honestly. Sign up thread should be posted at the start of the new year


----------



## Aries (Nov 13, 2017)

I want to do that DC game though.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2017)

Legend said:


> I actually do.
> 
> so


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2017)

Platinum said:


> In the four letter personality test?
> 
> HOPE, obviously





savior


----------



## poutanko (Nov 13, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> INTJ all teh way


...no wonder you remind me too much of my mom except you're a guy


----------



## Legend (Nov 13, 2017)

Show me the test


----------



## poutanko (Nov 13, 2017)

Legend said:


> Show me the test


16personalities.com

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Nov 13, 2017)

Sorry Chaos and WAD


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Nov 13, 2017)

I had a dream
I woke up angry


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2017)

I dream and wake with boners now. =[

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2017)

b 
o
n
e
r


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2017)

k ima logg offfff

gg


----------



## Stelios (Nov 13, 2017)

I need one more to replace Finalbeta who’s permabanned


----------



## Legend (Nov 13, 2017)

poutanko said:


> 16personalities.com


Thanks Bunny

I got  ISTJ-A

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I need one more to replace Finalbeta who’s permabanned


We should have black listed him. 

2nd chances don't work. :kek


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2017)

Someone shoot me irl, I'm boned.


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 13, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> INTJ all teh way


How are you the only one here so far that's an INTJ or INTP like me? We're rare but mafia should draw our types in.


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> How are you the only one here so far that's an INTJ or INTP like me? We're rare but mafia should draw our types in.


HAHAAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAA

This makes so much sense now.

U 2 do come off elitist.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## poutanko (Nov 13, 2017)

Legend said:


> Thanks Bunny
> 
> I got  ISTJ-A


Oh yay! 
Leg bro 


WolfPrinceKouga said:


> How are you the only one here so far that's an INTJ or INTP like me? We're rare but mafia should draw our types in.


Ask those who are not here  I think @Evil C.C. is one


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2017)

tfw I have to do work I don't care about.


----------



## poutanko (Nov 13, 2017)

...or maybe he's INFJ  I don't remember


----------



## poutanko (Nov 13, 2017)

RemChu said:


> tfw I have to do work I don't care about.


Don't do it then


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 13, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Don't do it then


John: So where is your assignment?

Me: I was shit posting on the internet Prof, sorry.

John: Stay after class and work on it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Nov 13, 2017)

Thinking about paying that 149dollars thing in the end of the results, it says i can change my life so it must be true

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 13, 2017)

Platinum said:


> In the four letter personality test?
> 
> HOPE, obviously





Do the test and say what you got 



Legend said:


> Love your Ruby Set UB
> 
> What test?



Thank you 



Aries said:


> Don't let this distract you from the fact Platinum blew his draft picks when he let me get Mario and Link in our draft. Team troll all the way to the finish line



Btw Link, one of my favourite artists did this picture

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Nov 13, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Btw Link, one of my favourite artists did this picture


Can't find it


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 13, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Can't find it



Hmm... will just link her tumblr then, it's one of her recent drawings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Nov 13, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Hmm... will just link her tumblr then, it's one of her recent drawings




Yea...that's really something (she's good at drawing landscape too) 

Do you know another artist whose style is similar with Krenz?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 13, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Yea...that's really something (she's good at drawing landscape too)
> 
> Do you know another artist whose style is similar with Krenz?



The opera at night and morning is just wew 

No, don't think there's someone close to that artstyle, maybe kawacy, but his art has more details and stuff (will check when I'm back home)


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 13, 2017)

I think I need a break from NF and mafia again but there are so many games coming up that I NEED to play


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I think I need a break from NF and mafia again but there are so many games coming up that I NEED to play


I'll pay you to play for me and get MVPs.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 13, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I think I need a break from NF and mafia again but there are so many games coming up that I NEED to play



More or less my life right now.

I dont think Inneed a break yet, but I need to reduce the number of games. I just dont know how


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2017)

pay in Cheezit


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2017)

I still have done nothing. I have like zero motivation.


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2017)

Looking at this huge blank page.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 13, 2017)

@RemChu jerk it off and go to sleep


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2017)

I don't masturbate anymore. :frustration


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2017)

FUck it I'll just do it.


"The assignment,"

Not uh the other thing,.


----------



## God (Nov 13, 2017)

Ooooone is the loneliest number that you'll ever dooo
Two can be as bad as one, it's the loneliest number since the number one


----------



## Legend (Nov 13, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Oh yay!
> Leg bro


Yeeeee



Underworld Broker said:


> Thank you


Caught up on season 5?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 13, 2017)

Legend said:


> Caught up on season 5?



Can't watch chapter 5 cause it's not on Rooster teeths YT channel


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 13, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Can't watch chapter 5 cause it's not on Rooster teeths YT channel



Animepace

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Roman (Nov 13, 2017)

EDIT: I'm an idiot. I thought you said volume 5, not chapter 5

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 13, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Animepace



Thank you, caught up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 13, 2017)

So many signups.


----------



## Roman (Nov 13, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Thank you, caught up



THE FUCKING STALLS IN THE FUCKING WATER


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 13, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> So many signups.



Yeah...

Meanwhile a certain game on MM has been filled for 2 weeks but still hasn’t started.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 13, 2017)

W said:


> Yeah...
> 
> Meanwhile a certain game on MM has been filled for 2 weeks but still hasn’t started.


I legit already forgot half the shit I'm signed for or when it's supposedly starting. Though it seems everyone wants Nov-Dec... optimistic. 

Should start soon I guess, think Dragon was last one needing to confirm?


----------



## Aries (Nov 13, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Do the test and say what you got
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a nice pic. Have played other Zelda games but BOTW is first one where I've been addicted to the game. Such a great game. I will do you proud UB and make the ultimate Link role

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 13, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I legit already forgot half the shit I'm signed for or when it's supposedly starting. Though it seems everyone wants Nov-Dec... optimistic.
> 
> Should start soon I guess, think Dragon was last one needing to confirm?



As am I...this is what I feared to be honest.

In a competitive hosting environment, no one actually wants to play or forgets what they’re playing which results in deteriorated play/interest because of the overwhelming supply.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 13, 2017)

Aries said:


> That's a nice pic. Have played other Zelda games but BOTW is first one where I've been addicted to the game. Such a great game. I will do you proud UB and make the ultimate Link role



Wish I could play BOTW, the game looks so fun  that's also a nice picture and I'm hyped to see your role 

Also wanna play assassins creed origins and finally fight anubis or climb on a pyramid


----------



## Stelios (Nov 13, 2017)

I need one more player for my game


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 13, 2017)

W said:


> As am I...this is what I feared to be honest.
> 
> In a competitive hosting environment, no one actually wants to play or forgets what they’re playing which results in deteriorated play/interest because of the overwhelming supply.


Yup, agreed.


----------



## Aries (Nov 13, 2017)

For that DC game thinking of doing a Jail mechanic over a lynch one. Which means you aren't taken out of the game completely. Reason for that is want to do something akin to a Suicide Squad mechanic in being able to bring back players who have been jailed. They come back and have a a pseudo win con they have to fulfill in a cycle. Succeed, back in the game. Fail get killed off for good. No coming back


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 13, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Should start soon I guess, think Dragon was last one needing to confirm?



What?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 13, 2017)

Hmm I think I might set down for January already if December is so cluttered.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 13, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> What?


Different Dragon, different site.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 13, 2017)

Tfw Dracula actually means ‘Dragon’ :skull:


----------



## Aries (Nov 13, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Wish I could play BOTW, the game looks so fun  that's also a nice picture and I'm hyped to see your role
> 
> Also wanna play assassins creed origins and finally fight anubis or climb on a pyramid



Do you have a good PC? Theirs a Wii u emulator from what I hear that runs BOTW. It is a amazing game honestly. Its basically what happens when dark souls the witcher and skyrim have a 3 way. BOTW would be the love child. I won't let you down on the role. I got Mario, Sonic, Megaman Zero, Link, Zelda, Donkey Kong, Yoshi, Mewtwo as my choices. I have quite the list to choose from in comparison to Fire Emblem cast plat chose. 

How is AC? Never played the series. Fighting anubis sounds fun


----------



## Roman (Nov 13, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Also wanna play assassins creed origins and finally *fight anubis* or climb on a pyramid



Wait WHAT? You legit get to fight Anubis? Or just someone posing as such?


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2017)

W said:


> Yeah...
> 
> Meanwhile a certain game on MM has been filled for 2 weeks but still hasn’t started.


2018!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 13, 2017)

Aries said:


> Do you have a good PC? Theirs a Wii u emulator from what I hear that runs BOTW. It is a amazing game honestly. Its basically what happens when dark souls the witcher and skyrim have a 3 way. BOTW would be the love child. I won't let you down on the role. I got Mario, Sonic, Megaman Zero, Link, Zelda, Donkey Kong, Yoshi, Mewtwo as my choices. I have quite the list to choose from in comparison to Fire Emblem cast plat chose.
> 
> How is AC? Never played the series. Fighting anubis sounds fun



Don't think it's good enough for games, hmm.. 
Maybe I'll think about buying a Nintendo switch someday, but I'd need more games than just BOTW to make it worth buying  

I like the AC series, its pretty fun and scenery in most of the games is hella beautiful + you climb on literally everything. AC: black flag is my favourite so far, you have your own ship and can go treasure hunting or diving, fight legendary ships, there's really a lot in it, love it 



Roman said:


> Wait WHAT? You legit get to fight Anubis? Or just someone posing as such?



My friends couldn't beat him yet lmfao one of them died like 7 times without winning


----------



## Roman (Nov 13, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> My friends couldn't beat him yet lmfao one of them died like 7 times without winning



Well FUCK ME now my chances of getting the game (once the price drops) went up from 10% to 10000%


----------



## Legend (Nov 13, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Can't watch chapter 5 cause it's not on Rooster teeths YT channel


I watch on Kissanime/cartoon


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Animepace


Or That 



Roman said:


> EDIT: I'm an idiot. I thought you said volume 5, not chapter 5


Its all good.


Roman said:


> THE FUCKING STALLS IN THE FUCKING WATER


Aquatic Faunus yo


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2017)

UB u r spoilerific.


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2017)

Every monday morning the same. Class critiques, then graphic sex talk from my friend David.

albeit
it cracks me up a lot.


So lol.


damn, does he have a 1 track mind.

Outside on a smoke break (I dont smoke)
We saw some handsome dude who is stylish, he went "Wow, look at this George Clooney motha fuckah, "

"I would suck his dick".


Me and Harry: O_O  ._.


----------



## Legend (Nov 13, 2017)

Welp


----------



## Stelios (Nov 13, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Every monday morning the same. Class critiques, then graphic sex talk from my friend David.
> 
> albeit
> it cracks me up a lot.
> ...



This is in man. This is cool. This is the new thing. If he talked about some fine piece of female ass he would be a chauvinistic male pig


----------



## Tiger (Nov 13, 2017)

I talk about fine female asses pretty much every day. I'm definitely not a pig, chauvinist, nor in danger of offending my wife or the girls I date.


----------



## Didi (Nov 13, 2017)

Law said:


> my wife or the girls I date.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nello (Nov 13, 2017)

Law always finds a way to mention his polygamy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Nov 13, 2017)

Lucky Man


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2017)

Stelios said:


> This is in man. This is cool. This is the new thing. If he talked about some fine piece of female ass he would be a chauvinistic male pig


He was joking.



I t-think.
pretty sure it's his sense of humor.
Though he did ask me, would I ever suck a guy's dick for anything today.



I said "hmmm, I don't know."


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2017)

He is very charismatic, does great work, cool guy. An extroverted version of @Viole1369 ?


----------



## Nello (Nov 13, 2017)

RemChu said:


> He was joking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like SinRaven is about to lose his pension fund 

that was a joke Sin you know I love you <3

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2017)

"Other familiar flavors in there."

LOL

""thats got some other flavors in there... but i cant" this dude has consumed shit before and confirmed it."

LOL his argument with the other business dude.


----------



## Didi (Nov 13, 2017)

cells interlinked within cells interlinked within cells interlinked


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 13, 2017)

_"If the men find out we can shapeshift, they're going to tell the church!" _

Video is hilarious

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Legend (Nov 13, 2017)

Didi said:


> cells interlinked within cells interlinked within cells interlinked


But are those cells perfect?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Nov 13, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> _"If the men find out we can shapeshift, they're going to tell the church!" _
> 
> Video is hilarious


I watched that on fb. I was dying.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2017)

Didi said:


> cells interlinked within cells interlinked within cells interlinked



When you're not performing your duties do they keep you in a little box? Cells.

Interlinked.

What's it like to hold the hand of someone you love? Interlinked.

Do they teach you how to feel finger to finger? Interlinked.

Do you long for having your heart interlinked? Interlinked.

Do you dream about being interlinked?

Have they left a place for you where you can dream? Interlinked.

What's it like to hold your child in your arms? Interlinked.

What's it like to play with your dog? Interlinked.

Do you feel that there's a part of you that's missing? Interlinked.

Do you like to connect to things? Interlinked.

What happens when that linkage is broken? Interlinked.

Have they let you feel heartbreak? Interlinked.

Did you buy a present for the person you love? Within cells interlinked.

Why don't you say that three times? Within cells interlinked. Within cells interlinked. Within cells interlinked.


*fucking brilliant scene*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Nov 13, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2017)

How to feel finger to finger.

So romantic. ~_~


----------



## Didi (Nov 13, 2017)

truly iconic scene in the making yeah


----------



## Didi (Nov 13, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2017)

Worst fucking day of my life face.


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2017)

> RemChu, even though my book was completed about two months ago and shortly afterwards was at my solitoncentral website that I had created for it, at this point I've only posted something about my book in five different forums, the fifth being this forum yesterday.
> 
> The way I found this thread was that, in looking for a place to post about my book, yesterday I had done a Bing search for _simulated reality forum_ and I then looked at the first three search-result entries, and none of those threads, IMO, were worth posting in. I then looked at the recent threads in this Naruto forum's _Philosophical Forum_, took a look at your thread (this thread), and after reading the entire thread, decided to post in it about my book.





(tfw I know I won't agree with my guest about his views though)

but the exchange of ideas is welcomed.


----------



## Shizune (Nov 14, 2017)

Hey everyone, just need one more person for my HST game and then we're set.
​


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 14, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Hey everyone, just need one more person for my HST game and then we're set.
> ​


 I already told you on two seperate occasions to sign me up for all of your games and you still haven't done it, hunty 

Smh


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 14, 2017)

@Mr. Waffles

Reactions: Creative 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Nello (Nov 14, 2017)

Sometimes I wish there was an MS Paint section in the HVoA


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 14, 2017)

We have come to the point where people ask the host what the min post requirement of the game is before signing up


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 14, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> We have come to the point where people ask the host what the min post requirement of the game is before signing up



Who...?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 14, 2017)

W said:


> Who...?



It starts with A.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 14, 2017)

-> No min post requirement

/in

-> min 1 post per day

Hmm... kay

-> min 2 posts per day

I'll think about it, put me down as a replacement

-> min 3 post per day

Not my kind of game. I'll sit out this time.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 14, 2017)

Is it CR?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 14, 2017)

It also ends with A.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 14, 2017)

All letters are A, in fact.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 14, 2017)

A is the only A if the A is the username of @A


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 14, 2017)

I feel like you’re being coaxed into a snafu.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 14, 2017)

W said:


> I feel like you’re being coaxed into a snafu.



Not me. Stelios.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 14, 2017)

Ava is either too busy to post on NF at all or will literally dominate your mafia game post count harder than anyone else in the history of ever.

Schroedinger’s Ava


----------



## Shizune (Nov 14, 2017)

How did you guys feel about my 3 post requirement with instamodkills? Psychic made a good point when she said I'd won games where I also failed to meet posting requirements


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 14, 2017)

Shizune said:


> How did you guys feel about my 3 post requirement with instamodkills? Psychic made a good point when she said I'd won games where I also failed to meet posting requirements



I mean, if you don’t want replacements that’s your prerogative?

A host being lax on their own posting requirement rules and whether or not you squeaked by with them failing to enforce them has no bearing on how you choose to regulate your game.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shizune (Nov 14, 2017)

Normally I use replacements, I just wanted to try it for that game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 14, 2017)

I mean, it’s one thing if you didn’t disclose in your OP that you wouldn’t issue warnings or modblocks or replace people.

But you did.

You specifically said “don’t post, you get the hammer.”

That’s the end of. 

Psychic saying “But Nitty, you have won games where you didn’t meet the posting requirement either!” is just a shitty whataboutism.


----------



## Shiny (Nov 14, 2017)

Should we ban sin until he plays seriously? Getting sick of his throws


----------



## Shizune (Nov 14, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Should we ban sin



Yes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 14, 2017)

Nah. There’s no need.

A host can either refuse to take him or the players can condition him by D1’ing him.

It’s not the first time he’s done this.


----------



## Shizune (Nov 14, 2017)

Ban that ghetto bitch


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 14, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Should we ban sin until he plays seriously? Getting sick of his throws


Wha- You lit- How d-

Shiny don't make me print screen that rep!!


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 14, 2017)

~Let people play how they want~


----------



## Didi (Nov 14, 2017)

Shizune said:


> How did you guys feel about my 3 post requirement with instamodkills? Psychic made a good point when she said I'd won games where I also failed to meet posting requirements




Nah that was a piece of shit point

She can't just go 'well I choose to be lax with rules in my games and it affected you so now I demand you make an exception for me on your rules', that's absolute bullshit


----------



## Didi (Nov 14, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> ~Let people play how they want~

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 14, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Didi (Nov 14, 2017)

guaranteed replies from sin - the image


*Spoiler*: __ 



paragraph incoming about how nice it is that NF has always been more casual and that he will leave if we ever try to enforce how players should take the game seriously


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 14, 2017)

Didi said:


> guaranteed replies from sin - the image
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



i thought that was DDL’s schtick


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 14, 2017)

Nice meme

Fuck you


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 14, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Shiny don't make me print screen that rep!!


rates informative 

You have steadier hands than me


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 14, 2017)

Didi said:


> he will leave if we ever try to enforce how players should take the game seriously


Well yeah.

But honestly fuck y'all,

I play seriously 90% of the time. Every once in a while I get tired or tilted and don't.

I don't see how it fucking matters that I take a step back in my tryharding after a while.

-It gives other players more opportunities to step up, especially because I usually am VERY aggressive and in-your-face
-It gives me room to breath while also enjoying mafia and/or supporting the hosts
-It's not that counter-contributive, since I still play to win with votes and abilities (aside from joke votes, which usually end up being the only vote on a certain player anyway)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 14, 2017)

You are getting flack because you got modkilled two consecutive games.

And neither are related to "tryharding"


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 14, 2017)

Do note that I think (on a meta-level) that it's personally fine to punish me for it ingame with abilities or lynches, but fuck, stop bugging me about it outside of games.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 14, 2017)

Honestly if you make the post reqs but barely contribute I couldn't care less. Tho that might make you more likely to get lynched.


----------



## Shiny (Nov 14, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Wha- You lit- How d-
> 
> Shiny don't make me print screen that rep!!



Now calm the fucking down, we dont have to take things that far


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 14, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You are getting flack because you got modkilled two consecutive games.
> 
> And neither are related to "tryharding"


Not exactly consecutive, considering they (by memory) were more than a month apart and also that's stupid because one was pretty much a voluntary modkill (that I very much have shown remorse for since) while the other was an accident (I genuinely didn't think about making the posting requirement/thought I made enough, since that is never an issue for me).


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 14, 2017)

Shizune said:


> How did you guys feel about my 3 post requirement with instamodkills? Psychic made a good point when she said I'd won games where I also failed to meet posting requirements



 I don't hahe problem with you enfocring it but personally I like a more lax rule. With modblocks first. I think having one player be inactive for one cycle hurts the game less than modkilling a role.

But it's not a big deal either way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 14, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Not exactly consecutive, considering they (by memory) were more than a month apart and also that's stupid because one was pretty much a voluntary modkill (that I very much have shown remorse for since) while the other was an accident (I genuinely didn't think about making the posting requirement/thought I made enough, since that is never an issue for me).



It is stupid.

But people remember the bigger events.

And compare you to other people who are getting modkilled often.

Also most of us don't want to punish for it. We just want to meme. So stupid is fine.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 14, 2017)

This reminds me of back when people still employed Silencer mechanics (idiots) and it was once at least to my knowledge used to double up on a player and force them to be modkilled.

That was a hilarious but sad interaction.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 14, 2017)

LF one more person to replace Senjou


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 14, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I don't hahe problem with you enfocring it but personally I like a more lax rule. With modblocks first. I think having one player be inactive for one cycle hurts the game less than modkilling a role.
> 
> But it's not a big deal either way.



Like, I'm a result oriented person. I don't care about the sancticity of mafia or whether a player is insulting my honor or anything like that. I just want to maximize average player fun. So I'll write rules in a way to minimize damage to the game.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Stelios (Nov 14, 2017)

holy shit that draw sketch mode is so much fun it's freaky.
upload a file?
how big? executable? can i write a worm that will steal your website history and mail it to me?


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 14, 2017)

Anyway, let me say this is how you guys have usually pushed me over the edge (resulting in month-to-year long breaks). I play very actively, very intense for a while. I get tilted or tired from playing so much. I take a step back, either less active or more casual. People start blaming me for it (lots of times even making it personal). I leave.

Just saying. I'm way more mentally stable now, but fuck, pieces are put together. If people want to play in a more relaxing way, fucking let them. Don't scare them away. Let them have their FUN in their own way. 

Quote me like "NF is more casual and that's why it's more appealing to me", but it's true. Go somewhere else if you only want tryhards at mafia, tbh. This has never been that kind of community and if you push it into that direction, perhaps I indeed will leave, but more importantly: I'll be fucking sad about it.

Ciao.


----------



## Didi (Nov 14, 2017)

oh my god I literally even stated I was just baiting for replies and you still gave them

this is too easy


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 14, 2017)

I reserve the right to lynch inactifags and I will meta-push a D1 lynch on one every game. Just saiyan’. This will also give me a nice ambiguous D1 meta. 

Except Catamount.

If Cat’s in game I will prioritize my vengeance first.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 14, 2017)

Didi said:


> oh my god I literally even stated I was just baiting for replies and you still gave them
> 
> this is too easy


I don't care, hun. You're not the only one bugging me about it.

F U 
*Spoiler*: __ 



C K Y O U W I T H A C A 


 N


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 14, 2017)

^dunno how that black spoiler thing works oh well


----------



## Didi (Nov 14, 2017)

[ sb ]


----------



## Shiny (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Stelios (Nov 14, 2017)

zip file upload is like begging for people to get hacked through this platform.

btw why is Sinraven taking heat for being an inactifag in that game?
let him who is without sin cast the first stone

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 14, 2017)

.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 14, 2017)

ilu Sin but don't sign up if you're not gonna play


----------



## Stelios (Nov 14, 2017)

Nello said:


> .




shut up infant

your collective presence here is like a drop of piss in the ocean of Sinraven's cumulative activity


----------



## Shiny (Nov 14, 2017)

i found the best set i ever used on this forum, i was searching it for minutes!


----------



## Nello (Nov 14, 2017)

Stelios said:


> shut up infant
> 
> your collective presence here is like a drop of piss in the ocean of Sinraven's cumulative activity


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 14, 2017)

Nello said:


> ilu Sin but don't sign up if you're not gonna play


I never did not play tho


----------



## Nello (Nov 14, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I never did not play tho


Didn't you get modkilled?


----------



## Shizune (Nov 14, 2017)

Nello said:


> Didn't you get modkilled?



Yes but that was for being ugly


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 14, 2017)

Oh hey look 1 of the WAD roles very naisu


----------



## Nello (Nov 14, 2017)

Oh okay then


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 14, 2017)

Stelios my hero


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 14, 2017)

Nello said:


> Didn't you get modkilled?


I literally just explained how I didn't even realize I failed to meet the post requirement. That's such a non-issue for me.

I think the only other times I was modkilled for inactivity were in games in which I was on a break from NF, but for those instances I'd say it's the mods fault since I explicitly stated I was gonna leave each and every time so the mods knew they had to unsign/replace me.

Except that one time. That one time I just left


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 14, 2017)

Shiny said:


> i found the best set i ever used on this forum, i was searching it for minutes!


I think I can still link most of these avatars to the people wearing them


----------



## Shizune (Nov 14, 2017)

To be fair to Sin I am lazy and did not warn him that he had not met the posting requirement (because who reads their own game lol), _and _I found evidence he'd been drinking the night before, but when _isn't _that alcoholic bitch drinking? That's why she smells bad and lives off welfare.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 14, 2017)

Let me try:

Nois (ez) - Firestormer (he put his own ava among them?) - Zyken (90% sure)
Laix (ez) - Blur (wild guess) - Hero (ez)
Vasto (or Legend but pretty sure Vasto) - Draekke (dunno tbh, saw him on the player list so) - Olivia (ez)
Legend (this has to be Legend) - Shiny (ez) - Space (ez)
WAD (sure it's not WAD but surprised he didn't make the cut) - Immortal (-chan I miss you <3) - Belph (yeah probably)


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 14, 2017)

In a similar fashion, now you bitches try guessing all the people in this banner for this amazing game that totally actually happened


----------



## Shizune (Nov 14, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> In a similar fashion, now you bitches try guessing all the people in this banner for this amazing game that totally actually happened



That was truly one of my best avatars.


----------



## Shizune (Nov 14, 2017)

Besides myself, I recognize:

Mille
Chaos
Laix
Franky
Nois
Hero
Remchu
SoulTaker
Hammer
WPK


----------



## Shizune (Nov 14, 2017)

Oh and Cromer


----------



## Stelios (Nov 14, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> In a similar fashion, now you bitches try guessing all the people in this banner for this amazing game that totally actually happened



that banner totally had my avatar inside and noticed it when you made it 
so yeah thank you
and like my favorite band archive is saying
so fuck you anyway


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 14, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> In a similar fashion, now you bitches try guessing all the people in this banner for this amazing game that totally actually happened



Mine is the facepalm directly to the right of the banner

I actually need that picture back


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 14, 2017)

How can you not recognize  mr.waffles


----------



## Shiny (Nov 14, 2017)

I just recognize like...3 people


----------



## Psychic (Nov 14, 2017)

Mine is the most beautifulest one there is.


----------



## Shizune (Nov 14, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> How can you not recognize  mr.waffles



He was hiding


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Nello (Nov 14, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I literally just explained how I didn't even realize I failed to meet the post requirement. That's such a non-issue for me.
> 
> I think the only other times I was modkilled for inactivity were in games in which I was on a break from NF, but for those instances I'd say it's the mods fault since I explicitly stated I was gonna leave each and every time so the mods knew they had to unsign/replace me.
> 
> Except that one time. That one time I just left


Middle paragraph is okay I guess but the other two


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 14, 2017)

Nello said:


> Middle paragraph is okay I guess but the other two


That one time I was just so done with this place so I left without a word I think. It wasn't even something that triggered it. I just was tired...

I believe that it was the break during which CR hosted FMA


----------



## Shizune (Nov 14, 2017)

Nello said:


> Middle paragraph is okay I guess but the other two



Girl give it a few years, we all bail on games at some point or another


----------



## Shiny (Nov 14, 2017)

boys should undestand that theres nothing wrong sucking dick even if you are not gay, its natural and semen is quite nutritive, stupid conservatives

Reactions: Optimistic 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 14, 2017)

_Hey, I just met you ~ 
and this is crazy ~ 
but here's my number, so call me maybe ~ _ ♫ ♪

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 14, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> That one time I was just so done with this place so I left without a word I think. It wasn't even something that triggered it. I just was tired...
> 
> I believe that it was the break during which CR hosted FMA


Ah yes, the good ole "Marco"

-15 mafia experience points
+50 sanity points

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 14, 2017)

Shiny said:


> boys should undestand that theres nothing wrong sucking dick even if you are not gay, its natural and semen is quite nutritive, stupid conservatives


I can be gay if you guys want, i just dont kiss dicks


----------



## Shiny (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Nello (Nov 14, 2017)

Shiny said:


>


I saved it


----------



## Shiny (Nov 14, 2017)

bad nello!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 14, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> In a similar fashion, now you bitches try guessing all the people in this banner for this amazing game that totally actually happened



I can name 7 of them.. I think.


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 14, 2017)

Which is surprising seeing as I've had sets disabled for most of my time on NF.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 14, 2017)

Sin's game will be the last game in NF Mafia.

One day Mbxx will announce the forum is not giving profit anymore so Tazmo is pulling the plug. When that happens, Sin will realize he is about to miss his chance to host a game and will make the FMA game. It will be the most glorious mafia experience in the history of the internet.

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Sin's game will be the last game in NF Mafia.
> 
> One day Mbxx will announce the forum is not giving profit anymore so Tazmo is pulling the plug. When that happens, Sin will realize he is about to miss his chance to host a game and will make the FMA game. It will be the most glorious mafia experience in the history of the internet.




The first and only game in nf mafia history where the host gets modkilled for failing to meet the requirements .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 14, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Besides myself, I recognize:
> 
> Mille
> Chaos
> ...





Shizune said:


> Oh and Cromer


Also Mystic Serenade. Pretty sure the one with the pretty dude holding a cup was Olivia's at some point. One to upper left of Waffles is DDL's old one. Rion had the Uchiha avatar. Savage avatar below the Olivia one. Above Rion's is I think one of Alwaysmind's.

WAD's is I think is the witch doing the shushing.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 14, 2017)

@WolfPrinceKouga

Just read Grimgar Vol. 6.

It's amazing. 

I want to make a mafia game out of this when it's over. I just need better antagonists, because right now it seems there is a surplus of good guys but no interesting villains.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 14, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Also Mystic Serenade. Pretty sure the one with the pretty dude holding a cup was Olivia's at some point. One to upper left of Waffles is DDL's old one. Rion had the Uchiha avatar. Savage avatar below the Olivia one. Above Rion's is I think one of Alwaysmind's.
> 
> WAD's is I think is the witch doing the shushing.



Bottom left? That's Persecuted's. Mine was the stick figure facepalm.

What happened to him anyways? Grounded forever.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 14, 2017)

@Hack Snyder

Last seen one year ago.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 14, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @WolfPrinceKouga
> 
> Just read Grimgar Vol. 6.
> 
> ...


That was the case with the anime. It works but doesn't make for am easy transfer to mafia games. 

I should get to reading those volumes myself. Then I can help you make the mafia game. Next two days off so time to stop procrastinating.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 14, 2017)

W said:


> Bottom left? That's Persecuted's. Mine was the stick figure facepalm.
> 
> What happened to him anyways? Grounded forever.


I forgot about Persecuted. I thought stick figure might be you yet just dismissed it as some random.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 14, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> That was the case with the anime. It works but doesn't make for am easy transfer to mafia games.
> 
> I should get to reading those volumes myself. Then I can help you make the mafia game. Next two days off so time to stop procrastinating.



Start from Volume 1. You already know the plot but there are stuff that didn't go to the anime. Important stuff.

And brace yourself for Ranta being 10x more annoying than in the anime.

But fights are much, much better in the books.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 14, 2017)

As for mafia, I could make one now but it's missing details about the plot and antagonists. Once the main antagonist shows up, it might become viable. I think I want to wait for more volumes.

The last two books added A LOT of good townie choices, tho.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 14, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Start from Volume 1. You already know the plot but there are stuff that didn't go to the anime. Important stuff.
> 
> And brace yourself for Ranta being 10x more annoying than in the anime.
> 
> But fights are much, much better in the books.


I usually don't get nearly as annoyed at characters that people warn me of, some of the time they become one of my favorites. I planned to start from volume 1 as adaptations never fit in everything that happens in the source material.


----------



## Shizune (Nov 14, 2017)

BITCH!!!!!​

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 14, 2017)

Shizune said:


> BITCH!!!!!​



Remember what I said.


----------



## Shizune (Nov 14, 2017)

W said:


> Remember what I said.



No actually, but I am trying to chill with the posts, but when something iconic happens I can't just pretend it's not happening.


----------



## Shizune (Nov 14, 2017)

All I know, is this album is coming, and it's going to take my wig with it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 14, 2017)

That’s what I told you.

The date.


----------



## Shizune (Nov 14, 2017)

W said:


> That’s what I told you.
> 
> The date.



Oh December 8th is... very likely at this point. I'll avoid saying anything else lest I inadvertently cast my most potent hex to date.

But yeah. Whoo.


----------



## Shizune (Nov 14, 2017)

If December 8th passes by without an album, her fans are going to go into complete meltdown mode. They're really threatening her wklkwjlkwj.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 14, 2017)

So my white friend from Boston....he wasn't lying he is REALLY into black woman.

His Instagram is lol.....

Even has some Nikki minaj on it.

I fly back to Bos thursday for funeral ceremony on sat.


----------



## Magic (Nov 14, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> In a similar fashion, now you bitches try guessing all the people in this banner for this amazing game that totally actually happened


Damn make me miss Paguma....

He snapped the picture and created that pink hair effect in photoshop. He is a PS wizard.


----------



## Magic (Nov 14, 2017)

How are u guys doing the drawings?


----------



## Magic (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Nov 14, 2017)

OH WOW WE cAN UPLOAD FILES


----------



## Platinum (Nov 15, 2017)

Lute banner for FEH 

Finally.... my money is going to vanish.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 15, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Pretty sure the one with the pretty dude holding a cup was Olivia's at some point.


Actually that was Melodie's.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 15, 2017)

And none of you found Marco.

Now I understand why he left.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 15, 2017)

Update: 2 lutes acquired.

Mission accomplished lads.

That attack art is lit af. Might make that my new avy.


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Let me try:
> 
> Nois (ez) - Firestormer (he put his own ava among them?) - Zyken (90% sure)
> Laix (ez) - Blur (wild guess) - Hero (ez)
> ...


I was 3rd on the left side. (Superman)


SinRaven said:


> In a similar fashion, now you bitches try guessing all the people in this banner for this amazing game that totally actually happened


3rd on the right side. (Roxas)


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 15, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> And none of you found Marco.
> 
> Now I understand why he left.


Your fault for putting it in the center.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 15, 2017)

@Underworld Broker join my game darling? Last spot


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 15, 2017)

This throw the dice button could be very useful for mafia.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 15, 2017)

Stelios said:


> @Underworld Broker join my game darling? Last spot



Can't join more than 1 game atm


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 15, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> This throw the dice button could be very useful for mafia.



True.


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 15, 2017)

Number 12 it is. 
Now to check the player list and see who that is.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 15, 2017)

@Didi join my game , last spot get ?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 15, 2017)

I was talking about hosting tbh.

Tie between Legend and Stelios.

Legend is lynched if odd number.

Stelios is lynched if even number.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 15, 2017)

Legend was lynched. He was the cop. Lol town

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 15, 2017)

Stelios was vigged. He was the doctor.


----------



## Didi (Nov 15, 2017)

Stelios said:


> @Didi join my game , last spot get ?




nah I'm a bit burned out at the moment


----------



## Stelios (Nov 15, 2017)

@nfcnorth , @Psychic 
Last spot get at my game ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2017)

Hump Day


----------



## Psychic (Nov 15, 2017)

Stelios said:


> @nfcnorth , @Psychic
> Last spot get at my game ?


Sure, sign me up.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Nov 15, 2017)

Better theme to make a game out off. Dc Universe or Shounen Jump one?


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 15, 2017)

Aries said:


> Better theme to make a game out off. Dc Universe or Shounen Jump one?


DragonBall


----------



## Aries (Nov 15, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> DragonBall



Shounen eh


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 15, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> This throw the dice button could be very useful for mafia.


It could be. Transparency as a host is one way, having players use it for certain abilities/events is another. Though would have to see how easily changed these things are, fast edits and all that.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 15, 2017)

All problems solved by believing in the innate goodness of people to not cheat in a competitive setting


----------



## Stelios (Nov 15, 2017)

Platinum said:


> All problems solved by believing in the innate goodness of people to not cheat in a competitive setting


----------



## Shizune (Nov 15, 2017)

_"And I feel like this new album is gonna do that. It'll make people realize, "Yeah, okay, Nicki's not going anywhere. Nicki is really who she says she is." I think people have thought that they were gonna witness the Nicki Minaj nervous breakdown, but you've never seen it and you never will. You're gonna continue to see me queening at Paris Fashion Week and having fun with my friends."
_
This album is coming for my wig.​


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 15, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I was talking about hosting tbh.
> 
> Tie between Legend and Stelios.
> 
> ...



I knew that. 

> even 
> odd

Why not just use a 2-faced die ?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 15, 2017)

Platinum said:


> All problems solved by believing in the innate goodness of people to not cheat in a competitive setting



I know but it feels more "legit" to show a die rolling.

Only problem is that this can't be used in any setup that has a vote manipulator. As in, every game I host.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 15, 2017)

@Lord Genome one spot at my game get?


----------



## Magic (Nov 15, 2017)

Platinum said:


> All problems solved by believing in the innate goodness of people to not cheat in a competitive setting


Why would someone cheat here.

even with a "competitive" label this place screams for fun....


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm so fucking gay I spent my last halfour spending all my blue essence on Pink chromas in League...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I'm so fucking gay I spent my last halfour spending all my blue essence on Pink chromas in League...



Pink Zed is my jam.

And I know you're joking but the pink chromas are legitimately the most aesthetically pleasing tones.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 15, 2017)

Stelios said:


> @Lord Genome one spot at my game get?



Sure

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 15, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I'm so fucking gay I spent my last halfour spending all my blue essence on Pink chromas in League...



Pink is a rad color....


it's calming too.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 15, 2017)

W said:


> Pink Zed is my jam.
> 
> And I know you're joking but the pink chromas are legitimately the most aesthetically pleasing tones.


Oh I'm not joking. I legit bought like 10+ pink (or 'Rose Quartz') Chromas.

Pink Zed ís the best. Another fave of mine is Pink Zac.

They legit look best on most skins, indeed, even on less monochromatic ones like Battle Regalia Poppy or Sandstorm Ekko.

The only ones I don't like are on Popstar Ahri or Prestigious LeBlanc. Must be the dark purple tops.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 15, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Pink is a rad color....
> 
> 
> it's calming too.


I love to look at pink, but I don't like to wear it personally.

Though my wardrobe isn't very color heavy anyway.  I mostly wear blacks, whites, greys and browns, with a few items in red and blue.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 15, 2017)

Now I want to buy new clothes, something that rarely happens to me.


----------



## Magic (Nov 15, 2017)

I think pink would compliment you nicely. 

It's hard to not look good in pink.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 15, 2017)

Btw clothes


This outfit of Nicki looks so freakin dope  i need this


----------



## Didi (Nov 15, 2017)

Yo WAD
are you the reason I have Blood Moon Thresh and Project Yasuo? 
Cuz I don't remember buying those skins


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2017)

Didi said:


> Yo WAD
> are you the reason I have Blood Moon Thresh and Project Yasuo?
> Cuz I don't remember buying those skins


----------



## Didi (Nov 15, 2017)

wow helpful answer


----------



## Didi (Nov 15, 2017)

I especially assumed so because I also had mastery stuff on those champs specifically and I stopped playing before Mastery shit was a thing


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2017)

I plead da fif.


----------



## nfcnorth (Nov 15, 2017)

I sense some one is guilty


----------



## Didi (Nov 15, 2017)

W said:


> I plead da fif.




yo I don't mind at all mang, either I had RP remaining that I didn't know about so I don't care, or you bought them with RP of your own which is only gucci for me ofc

I was just curious


----------



## Viole (Nov 16, 2017)

Guess who's back, back again


----------



## Legend (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Viole (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Shizune (Nov 16, 2017)

Aries said:


> Moved up to December do to thanksgiving holidays and what not



So you're planning to host those seven minigames and that Naruto game all in the next month and a half?


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanksgiving one day doe, just have night phase during it... lul.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Nov 16, 2017)

Arguing logic and sense...

Wut.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 16, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Nov 16, 2017)

I swear imma punch you CR if you make Championship fill and then make another SIGN up thread for game before it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 16, 2017)

Also most people here don't celebrate Thanksgiving.

Are you gonna postpone it until like December 6th too? Because otherwise it'd clash with Sinterklaas.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiny (Nov 16, 2017)

My web adapter just broke, fuck


----------



## Stelios (Nov 16, 2017)

@Viole1369 join my game?


----------



## Stelios (Nov 16, 2017)

I said this four times already but some people bailed so....

@Eternal Itachi  join my game? Last spot get.


----------



## Nello (Nov 16, 2017)

Try some other sections


----------



## Viole (Nov 16, 2017)

Stelios said:


> @Viole1369 join my game?


kk


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 16, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> kk



Join mine too


----------



## Viole (Nov 16, 2017)

kk 

[If I dont get Nia, I'll murder you DDL]


----------



## Legend (Nov 16, 2017)

No one cares about Thanksgiving everyone has a day off unless they work for a shitty company. Canada celebrates it later. Europe and Asia could care less about some shitty holiday of the traitorous pilgrims.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 16, 2017)

@Dr. White  check MM, SnS mafia game started


----------



## Legend (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Platinum (Nov 17, 2017)

@Shiny

Don't come at me in HST mafia you little fluffer.

I wouldn't want to be buddies with you anyways


----------



## Tiger (Nov 17, 2017)

Legend said:


> No one cares about Thanksgiving everyone has a day off unless they work for a shitty company. Canada celebrates it later. Europe and Asia could care less about some shitty holiday of the traitorous pilgrims.



Canada celebrates earlier. In October.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Platinum (Nov 17, 2017)

@White Wolf 

What do you think of my amazing play so far in HST mafia ?


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 17, 2017)

Platinum said:


> @White Wolf
> 
> What do you think of my amazing play so far in HST mafia ?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 17, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>



@Shizune 

Mod kill this man, for he has violated your rules about posting outside the thread

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 17, 2017)

Platinum said:


> @Shizune
> 
> Mod kill this man, for he has violated your rules about posting outside the thread


----------



## Platinum (Nov 17, 2017)

White Wolf said:


>



To be fair, you need to have a very high IQ to avoid my logic-traps.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 17, 2017)

Platinum said:


> To be fair, you need to have a very high IQ to avoid my logic-traps.


I'm a D class brain


----------



## Platinum (Nov 17, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'm a D class brain



Most people do when compared to my overwhelming natural genius.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 17, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Most people do when compared to my overwhelming natural genius.


Oh wow that was hot. Think I need to rub one out after that comment.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 17, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Oh wow that was hot. Think I need to rub one out after that comment.



You masturbate physically? 

Hah! I can only achieve orgasm after reading Arthur Schopenhaurer's _On the Fourfold Root of the Principle of Sufficient Reason_. The physical pleasures are best left to the apes. A rick and morty fan like myself gets pleasure from higher pursuits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 17, 2017)

Platinum said:


> You masturbate physically?
> 
> Hah! I can only achieve orgasm after reading Arthur Schopenhaurer's _On the Fourfold Root of the Principle of Sufficient Reason_. The physical pleasures are best left to the apes. A rick and morty fan like myself gets pleasure from higher pursuits.


Then you've never filled a fleshlight with Szechuan sauce as you submerged your pickle rick deep into the crevices of life with the cosmos erupting against your phallicness


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Shiny (Nov 17, 2017)

Platinum said:


> @Shiny
> 
> Don't come at me in HST mafia you little fluffer.
> 
> I wouldn't want to be buddies with you anyways


----------



## Legend (Nov 17, 2017)

Law said:


> Canada celebrates earlier. In October.


Gotcha Gotcha


----------



## Aries (Nov 17, 2017)

Dragon ball championships delayed till 2018, the game will lead to the official DragonBall 3 Mafia which is based on the Universal arc while the DragonBall tournament is based on every arc leading up to it. Winner of the tournament will get a prize leading up to the 3rd game.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 17, 2017)

Aries said:


> Dragon ball championships delayed till 2018, the game will lead to the official DragonBall 3 Mafia which is based on the Universal arc while the DragonBall tournament is based on every arc leading up to it. Winner of the tournament will get a prize leading up to the 3rd game.



This is some KH 3 shit my dude.


----------



## God (Nov 17, 2017)

Rick n morty

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 17, 2017)

I got faction killed in a mafia game. Right before lylo.

This is the happiest day of my life

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Old 1


----------



## Aries (Nov 17, 2017)

Platinum said:


> This is some KH 3 shit my dude.



Your getting the HD remix collection to keep you guys occupied. I have a game in mind want to use sort of like a test run for the dragonball game. If the premise works then the DragonBall game in mind will likely be the best of the trilogy


----------



## Didi (Nov 17, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I got faction killed in a mafia game. Right before lylo.
> 
> This is the happiest day of my life




You played well my dude, and for once you did it while making it obvious you were a helpful townie!


----------



## Magic (Nov 17, 2017)

Platinum said:


> You masturbate physically?
> 
> *Hah! I can only achieve orgasm after reading Arthur Schopenhaurer's On the Fourfold Root of the Principle of Sufficient Reason*. The physical pleasures are best left to the apes. A rick and morty fan like myself gets pleasure from higher pursuits.



I legit think like this. 

Humans are disgusting animals, why am I human? type of shit.

quiet thoughts after I come from a messy party of sweat, booze, and shame.

Next level hubris.


----------



## Viole (Nov 17, 2017)

@Aries


----------



## Stelios (Nov 18, 2017)

@Didi did you change your mind? I need a replacement for my game


----------



## Stelios (Nov 18, 2017)

I need a replacement for my ongoing game. It's day one so any takers don't be shy let me know:



Thanks


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 18, 2017)

So guys, have you ever hosted 2 games at once?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 18, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So guys, have you ever hosted 2 games at once?



Nope. Only hosted teletubbies.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 18, 2017)

Alwaysmind said:


> Nope. Only hosted teletubbies.



You hosted that Reboot game too, didn't you?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 18, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You hosted that Reboot game too, didn't you?



Did I.

I guess I forgot my middle child, yes.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 18, 2017)

My Image Mafia Game is finally getting to be hosted after 2 years in the Syndicate queue, but it seems it's going to land right at the same time of GL v KLK.

I guess I'll have to ask to put another game ahead of it.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## God (Nov 18, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> My Image Mafia Game is finally getting to be hosted after 2 years in the Syndicate queue, but it seems it's going to land right at the same time of GL v KLK.
> 
> I guess I'll have to ask to put another game ahead of it.



Yikes, that sounds like an enormous burden. Good luck with that bro.


----------



## Shiny (Nov 18, 2017)

new firefox sucks balls


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 18, 2017)

Shiny said:


> new firefox sucks balls


When did firefox not suck balls


----------



## Stelios (Nov 18, 2017)

Shiny said:


> new firefox sucks balls



it does that interface is autism overload

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm out drinking tonight.

I'm just saying before y'all start flaming me for inactivity again

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shiny (Nov 18, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> When did firefox not suck balls



it was easy to use 



Stelios said:


> it does that interface is autism overload



jesus it is so shitty,  the size of everything is so wrong 



SinRaven said:


> I'm out drinking tonight.
> 
> I'm just saying before y'all start flaming me for inactivity again



drink to your heart's content 

just don't die


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 18, 2017)

Shiny said:


> drink to your heart's content
> 
> just don't die


I will. One of my best friends is going traveling for a year and we're throwing a farewell party. 

I gave him the best present ever so it started out pretty great.

Legends never die.


----------



## Chaos (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm doing the double dethy soonish I think, but I have no idea how crowded the schedule is right now.

Would two weeks from now be a good time to start?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chaos (Nov 18, 2017)

Also do we want no lynch as a possibility?

I'm definitely not letting people investigate themselves.


----------



## God (Nov 18, 2017)

Chaos said:


> Also do we want no lynch as a possibility?
> 
> I'm definitely not letting people investigate themselves.



No lynch has always been allowed in vanilla setups, you should do it.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2017)

Using Firefox


----------



## Viole (Nov 18, 2017)

NOT using firefox


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> NOT using firefox



As a Rick and Morty fan, I can only use my own custom browser built for maximum efficiency.


----------



## Viole (Nov 19, 2017)

Okay IE7 user


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 19, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Using Firefox



Firefox lately has been way faster than Chrome, from what I heard.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 19, 2017)

Chaos said:


> Also do we want no lynch as a possibility?
> 
> I'm definitely not letting people investigate themselves.



There is a version of Dethy in another site I've played they call "Balanced Dethy" and it's basically Dethy with no lynch not allowed.

I mean, it's their opinion, I won't argue for or against, but itseems no lynch greatly boosts town. And Dethy is already a pro town game.

But I have no idea about double dethy.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 19, 2017)

mafia is dead

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 19, 2017)

Jαmes said:


> mafia is dead



Jalphames.


----------



## Didi (Nov 19, 2017)

Jαmes said:


> mafia is dead



fuck off grandpα


----------



## Shiny (Nov 19, 2017)

Mafia is dead again?


----------



## Tiger (Nov 19, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Mafia is dead again?



Apparently. And what killed it this time was too many games being played during the winter months simultaneously.


----------



## Aries (Nov 19, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> @Aries



A while back had a creative idea for a game and it hit me that it would fit for final dragonball game but first wanted to give it a test run. DC Universe Online was going to be that test run but decided to simplify it even further with a Pokemon theme. These mechanics are rpg based which suits the theme.

Only Gen 1-5 Pokemon will be in the game. They will be divided in 7 Parts.

Gen 1 : Charmander, Squirtle, Bulbasour
Pokemon Yellow: Pikachu, Evee, Togepi
Gen 2 : Cyndaquil, Totodile, Chikarita
Gen 3: Torchic, Mudkip, Treeko
Gen 4: Chimchar, Piplup, Turtwig
Gen 5: Tepig, Snivy, Chespin
Other Pokemon: Ralts, Riolu, Zorua

Wouldn't be a new CR game without R/P/S . this will be used to determine who gets which Pokemon. I will pm 3 player their Pokemon gen. They will play one another in R/P/S. Who ever has the most victories gets the first pick for their starter Pokemon. 2nd highest gets 2nd choice. Lowest one gets left over Pokemon. Like Pokemon their will be a leveling up system, the longer your in the game the stronger your Pokemon becomes. Ex: using Charmander

Day 0/1: Charmander only has one ability
Day 2: Charmander gains two shot ability
Day 3: Evolves into Chameleon, can now use abilities either during the day or night and gains one shot ability
Day 4: Evolves into Charzard losing previous abilities and gaining 4 new ones

Taking this from the Naruto game mechanics made(Will of Fire/Cycle of Hatred) The Legendary "Trio" Mechanic while Mafia will have the Legendary "Duo" Mechanic. What the legendary trio mechanic means is that everyone has access to summon a legendary Pokemon into the game for one cycle. Your Pokemon starter will determine your legendary pokemon. The catch to summon these legendary Pokemon you have to beat the other 2 from your gen in R/P/S. Once summoned the other legendaries from that gen can no longer be used. (Legendary Pokemon have 5 abilities over 4)

Gen 1: Charmander->Moltres,
Squirtle->Articuno, Bulbasour->Zapdos
Pokemon Yellow: Pikachu->Ho-oh,
Evee->Mew, Togepi->Lugia
Gen 2: Cyndaquil->Suicuine,
Totodile->Raikou, Chikarita->Entei
Gen 3: Torchic->Groudon,
Mudkip->Kyogre, Treeko->Rayquaza
Gen 4: Chimchar->Azelf, Piplup->Mespirit
Turtwig->Uxie
Gen 5: Tepig->Terrakion, Oshwalt->Cobalion, Snivy->Virizion
Other Pokemon: Beldum->Reshiram, Riolu->Kyurem, Zorua->Zekrom

*Mafia* will get the Legendary Duo mechanic. Unlike the Trio one Mafia can activate this without R/P/S. 

Team Hope->Dialga and Palkia


Team Troll-> Crescilla and Darkai


 Indies

Mewtwo
Unknown
Deoxys
Regigigas 

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Platinum (Nov 19, 2017)

Giving me the ability to break game rules was probably not one of Shizune's better ideas...


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 19, 2017)

This ability is hilarious, lmao


----------



## Aries (Nov 19, 2017)

If a sequel were made and knowing my track record maybe not but if it was a success. Gen 6-7 would be included and the teams mafia and legendary duos would be...

Team Order->Solgaleo and Lunala


Team Rage->Shadow Mewtwo and Shadow Lugia


Team Balance->Xerneas and Yveltal ​ 
Ultra-Beast Indies 

So every wacky team people here preach about are represented in these games. Team "Ego" is represented by the Indies in the first game and flamboyant individuals team is represented by the ultra beasts.


----------



## Viole (Nov 19, 2017)

Aries said:


> A while back had a creative idea for a game and it hit me that it would fit for final dragonball game but first wanted to give it a test run. DC Universe Online was going to be that test run but decided to simplify it even further with a Pokemon theme. These mechanics are rpg based which suits the theme.
> 
> Only Gen 1-5 Pokemon will be in the game. They will be divided in 7 Parts.
> 
> ...


No ed

I want mah naruto and DBZ one


----------



## Stelios (Nov 19, 2017)

Jαmes said:


> mafia is dead



You are dead. How long is it till I last show you post here ? Has to be more than a year


----------



## Emberguard (Nov 19, 2017)

Jαmes said:


> mafia is dead


Maybe that's because they keep killing each other

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 19, 2017)

@poutanko  you were asking about a similar artist to cushart, check this artist  , though their art isn't too similar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 19, 2017)

Jαmes said:


> mafia is dead


Sup James! 

Miss you!


----------



## Aries (Nov 19, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> No ed
> 
> I want mah naruto and DBZ one



DragonBall game will pretty much follow that Pokemon game mechanics. Though instead of gens it will be represented by universes. This is where the whole pseudo Favorites thing will come to this game.

Universe 2/Gentle Universe-Naruto
Universe 3/Spirtual Universe-JoJos Bizzare Adventure
Universe 4/Conspiracy Universe-One Piece
Universe 6/Challenging Universe-
Universe 7/-
Alternative Universe 7-
Universe 9/Improvised Universe-Hunter X Hunter
Universe 10/Macho Universe-Boku No Hero Academia

Universe 11/Justice Universe-Pride Troopers


----------



## Viole (Nov 19, 2017)

Aries said:


> DragonBall game will pretty much follow that Pokemon game mechanics. Though instead of gens it will be represented by universes. This is where the whole pseudo Favorites thing will come to this game.
> 
> Universe 2/Gentle Universe-Naruto
> Universe 3/Spirtual Universe-JoJos Bizzare Adventure
> ...




NARDO
A
R
D
O

NOW
O
W

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiny (Nov 19, 2017)

Laix has the best the most  balanced nardo games


----------



## Stelios (Nov 20, 2017)

It started snowing in Canada 

@Alwaysmind @Law

Here’s a gadget you may need

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 20, 2017)

Stelios said:


> It started snowing in Canada
> 
> @Alwaysmind @Law
> 
> Here’s a gadget you may need



Thanks for bringing old memories. Can believe it’s been 10 years since I saw this video.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 20, 2017)

Stelios said:


> It started snowing in Canada
> 
> @Alwaysmind @Law
> 
> Here’s a gadget you may need



The Willie Waller was still better though.


----------



## Nello (Nov 20, 2017)

@Stelios how's the family life


----------



## Tiger (Nov 20, 2017)

Stelios said:


> It started snowing in Canada



It *started* snowing three weeks ago. It's full blown winter here now.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 20, 2017)

Law said:


> It *started* snowing three weeks ago. It's full blown winter here now.



Just like when it started to rain in Ottawa....wettest summer on record.


----------



## Didi (Nov 20, 2017)

you mean 1366x768 surely, or you have some unique shit on your hands


----------



## Nello (Nov 20, 2017)

Law said:


> It *started* snowing three weeks ago. It's full blown winter here now.


It's not winter until your ass finds out real fast that there's ice under the snow


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 20, 2017)

its never winter here


----------



## Nello (Nov 20, 2017)

W said:


> its never winter here


Maybe it's your warm personality


----------



## Tiger (Nov 20, 2017)

Nello said:


> It's not winter until your ass finds out real fast that there's ice under the snow



I just about did the splits unintentionally after the gym yesterday because the ice under the snow was slippery as fuck. It is full-blown winter here for sure.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 20, 2017)

It's also -18C but the wind cuts like a damn knife today. All I did was walk across the street to grab a nasty hot dog for lunch (forgot to make one for myself) and I was so fucking cold.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 20, 2017)

ALSO.

Some gaping, diseased asshole hit my truck in a grocery store parking lot on Saturday afternoon and didn't leave a note. The damage is substantial, and we have to fix it before we can get rid of it, which is what we decided to do a month ago.

Wtf universe?


----------



## Tiger (Nov 20, 2017)

Quadruple posting like I'm some kind of asshole.


----------



## Nello (Nov 20, 2017)

Law said:


> ALSO.
> 
> Some gaping, diseased asshole hit my truck in a grocery store parking lot on Saturday afternoon and didn't leave a note. The damage is substantial, and we have to fix it before we can get rid of it, which is what we decided to do a month ago.
> 
> Wtf universe?





Law said:


> Quadruple posting like I'm some kind of asshole.


The cycle of hatred 

Didn't you have insurance?


----------



## Stelios (Nov 20, 2017)

Nello said:


> @Stelios how's the family life



I get the feeling I'm growing older fast.
Or it's maybe than I'm always busy. 
Or maybe this galaxy is getting eaten by a black hole and relative time now feels faster.
The feeling is rewarding though


----------



## Tiger (Nov 20, 2017)

Nello said:


> The cycle of hatred
> 
> Didn't you have insurance?



We have insurance, but no one but ourselves to pay for most of the repairs.


----------



## Nello (Nov 20, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I get the feeling I'm growing older fast.
> Or it's maybe than I'm always busy.
> Or maybe this galaxy is getting eaten by a black hole and relative time now feels faster.
> The feeling is rewarding though


Make your kid mow the lawn for a more rewarding yet relaxing experience


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 20, 2017)

Law said:


> It's also -18C but the wind cuts like a damn knife today. All I did was walk across the street to grab a nasty hot dog for lunch (forgot to make one for myself) and I was so fucking cold.



It's like -1°C over here and I don't feel like leaving my home anymore, not sure if even a hot dog would give me motivation to leave at -18°C

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 20, 2017)

It's 21°C here.

Kind of a cold day. I blame the rain 

Though the weather forecast says we'll have 32°C by friday. Much more pleasant

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Didi (Nov 20, 2017)

dude 21 is fucking perfect
32 is hell

you fool

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 20, 2017)

Imo the ideal is something like 27

32 is a little hot but nothing a fan can't solve.

It starts getting like hell after 35.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Didi (Nov 20, 2017)

21-24 is ideal, anything more is way too hot
but that's what you get when you're used to different things

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Nov 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Imo the ideal is something like 27
> 
> 32 is a little hot but nothing a fan can't solve.
> 
> It starts getting like hell after 35.



27 with high humidity is cancer

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Tiger (Nov 20, 2017)

Anywhere in the 20s is my ideal. I've heard San Diego fits that pretty well.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 20, 2017)

Law said:


> Anywhere in the 20s is my ideal. I've heard San Diego fits that pretty well.



I'm not that far from it tbh

I know people who think anything above 15 is too hot tho. Usually guys who grew up with air conditioner. I think they are crazy,

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Aries (Nov 20, 2017)

These 2 days have been pretty hostile towards me. Almost gotten to 2 different fights over silly reasons because the other dude took something not serious and tried to escalate it further then it had any reason to be


----------



## Shizune (Nov 21, 2017)

Also why did @Dr. White unsign from my games


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 21, 2017)

same as mine

guessing he needs a break or is donezo


----------



## Nello (Nov 21, 2017)

Gulfstream-kun keeps me warm and comfy


----------



## Shiny (Nov 21, 2017)

Fcking  japanese teachers, took me 9 goddamn hours to do a fucking simple banner because "not good enough" motherfucking shit im in the the second semester of the course, not in your doctorate class 

#vent


----------



## Catamount (Nov 21, 2017)

Aries said:


> These 2 days have been pretty hostile towards me. Almost gotten to 2 different fights over silly reasons because the other dude took something not serious and tried to escalate it further then it had any reason to be


You are as cute as always.


----------



## Catamount (Nov 21, 2017)

Law said:


> Quadruple posting like I'm some kind of asshole.


Gorgeous. Impressive. It feels real now.

Ok, bye.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 21, 2017)

Didi said:


> you mean 1366x768 surely, or you have some unique shit on your hands



Yeah I think so.

Well upon doing more research it seems it's a very minor issue. Also the computer with the ~1200 screen is actually the newer version so yeah.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 21, 2017)

dafuq is staff stand


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Nello (Nov 21, 2017)

@Catamount


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 21, 2017)

Nello said:


> dafuq is staff stand



Reading that Chatterbox thread eh

Each of their roles will have summons for staff members which basically have abilities of their own


----------



## Didi (Nov 21, 2017)

But I don't wanna summon staff members, that goes against everything I believe in


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 21, 2017)

Where's this thread?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 21, 2017)

Didi said:


> But I don't wanna summon staff members, that goes against everything I believe in



I literally just made it so that I could BM the staff with the abilities I’ll make for them


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 21, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Where's this thread?



As if you would play this game anyways


----------



## Didi (Nov 21, 2017)

W said:


> I literally just made it so that I could BM the staff with the abilities I’ll make for them




okay that's fine then


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 21, 2017)

W said:


> As if you would play this game anyways


 
I have to know first what's going on


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 21, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I have to know first what's going on



It's in the section 'Nigerian Embassy' under the Downtown Konoha forum.

I section banned myself as soon as I posted the sign-ups until they're filled again because fuck da police so I can't link it.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 21, 2017)

W said:


> It's in the section 'Nigerian Embassy' under the Downtown Konoha forum.
> 
> I section banned myself as soon as I posted the sign-ups until they're filled again because fuck da police so I can't link it.



Thanks for info 

Also why is its name 'Nigerian Embassy' ?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 21, 2017)

14 pages yet the 20 person game isn't even full yet


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 21, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> 14 pages yet the 20 person game isn't even full yet



14 pages? really? 

thats the chatterbox for u tho

shitposting galore


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 21, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Thanks for info
> 
> Also why is its name 'Nigerian Embassy' ?



cuz the section has an identity crisis since ever so the name of the section was put to a vote one day after a bunch of nominations threads and in true shitposting fashion the majority picked the most meme name possible


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 21, 2017)

W said:


> 14 pages? really?
> 
> thats the chatterbox for u tho
> 
> shitposting galore


14 pages of me recruiting non stop


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 21, 2017)

W said:


> 14 pages? really?
> 
> thats the chatterbox for u tho
> 
> shitposting galore


At 20ppp...yet even then that is ludicrous.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 21, 2017)

A said:


> 14 pages of me recruiting non stop



what’s the Sign-Ups looking like 



WolfPrinceKouga said:


> At 20ppp...yet even then that is ludicrous.



the whole section is ludicrous it’s literally a Harlem Shake of autism

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 21, 2017)

W said:


> what’s the Sign-Ups looking like
> 
> 
> 
> the whole section is ludicrous it’s literally a Harlem Shake of autism


15


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 21, 2017)

A said:


> 15



who is playing? 

inform the goons the earliest ill start the game is Monday if I get at least 20 by midnight on Friday 

not gonna start it this weekend for sure


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 21, 2017)

*_views thread_* 6 pages of 50ppp

Was thinking like 40 people signed up already, turns out there were only 11 or so peeps


----------



## NO (Nov 21, 2017)

W said:


> who is playing?
> 
> inform the goons the earliest ill start the game is Monday if I get at least 20 by midnight on Friday
> 
> not gonna start it this weekend for sure


Thanks dude. That works out for me.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 21, 2017)

W said:


> who is playing?
> 
> inform the goons the earliest ill start the game is Monday if I get at least 20 by midnight on Friday
> 
> not gonna start it this weekend for sure


1) Dr. Negri-sama

2) Trinity

3) Gina

4) Jojo

5) Babby

6) Avalon

7) White Wolf

8) baconbits

9) Dr. White

10) Mugen

11) Milk

12) Kitsune

13) Didi


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 21, 2017)

plus UB, chloe, viper,larcher


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 21, 2017)

A said:


> 15





A said:


> 1) Dr. Negri-sama
> 
> 2) Trinity
> 
> ...





A said:


> plus UB, chloe, viper,larcher



>15

>13 listed 

>plus 4 more

>so not 13

>13+4=17

>15

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 21, 2017)

W said:


> >15
> 
> >13 listed
> 
> ...


is this how you treat your campaign manager

anyways we're at 18 now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 21, 2017)

jayjay³² said:


> Thanks dude. That works out for me.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 21, 2017)

To sign up, or not.


----------



## Shizune (Nov 22, 2017)

Nello said:


> dafuq is staff stand



I'd be happy to show you.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Nov 22, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> To sign up, or not.


Be Zeno once more


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 22, 2017)

no wait... I _am _Zeno


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Jeroen (Nov 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Be Zeno once more



Are you playing ?


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 22, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Are you playing ?


Aye


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Aye



+1 reason to sign up.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Jeroen (Nov 22, 2017)

What ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 22, 2017)

I’m feeling the pressure of this game.

The last game was by most measures, a smashing success. Could I possibly surpass those standards?


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 22, 2017)

W said:


> I’m feeling the pressure of this game.
> 
> The last game was by most measures, a smashing success. Could I possibly surpass those standards?


Why not


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 22, 2017)

W said:


> I’m feeling the pressure of this game.
> 
> The last game was by most measures, a smashing success. Could I possibly surpass those standards?



> feeling pressure
> you


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 22, 2017)

A said:


> plus UB, chloe, viper,larcher



Get Viole to sign up first, then you can autosign me


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Get Viole to sign up first, then you can autosign me


I cant make viole sign up, i barely know him


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 22, 2017)

A said:


> I cant make viole sign up, i barely know him


There's nothing important to know really


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 22, 2017)

A said:


> I cant make viole sign up, i barely know him



Okey, White Wolf should probably get him to sign up then


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Okey, White Wolf should probably get him to sign up then


 

already tagged him like twice for it


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 22, 2017)

guess I'll annoy him on discord like he annoys me for aotw


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Okey, White Wolf should probably get him to sign up then


if i win, ill give the sparkle prize to you

i dont really want it

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> guess I'll annoy him on discord like he annoys me for aotw



Oh yeah, do it

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 22, 2017)

A said:


> if i win, ill give the sparkle prize to you
> 
> i dont really want it



That would be really nice of you 

Though I need my D1 Viole lynch, it's the only reason I would sign  up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 22, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Why not



I dunno. My last set of roles were pretty great, don’t you think? 



Mr. Waffles said:


> > feeling pressure
> > you



Every once in a while I feel human.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 22, 2017)

Also, Viole has no choice in the matter. He’s playing.

I’ll hold my account on MM hostage if I have to.


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 22, 2017)

W said:


> Every once in a while I feel human.



What does that feel like ?


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 22, 2017)

W said:


> Also, Viole has no choice in the matter. He’s playing.
> 
> I’ll hold my account on MM hostage if I have to.



Also, sign me up for that game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 22, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What does that feel like ?



Awful.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 22, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Also, sign me up for that game.



I can’t.


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 22, 2017)

W said:


> Awful.



Figured as much. 

> :rai
> 

Your edit wasn't fast enough.


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 22, 2017)

W said:


> I can’t.



You're... the host.
You can do anything.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 22, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Figured as much.
> 
> > :rai
> >
> ...



I don’t know what you’re talking about. 



Mr. Waffles said:


> You're... the host.
> You can do anything.



Except edit the sign-up list.

Because I don’t have access and won’t have access to that section/thread til I start the game.


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 22, 2017)

W said:


> I don’t know what you’re talking about.



Of course you don't. 


> Except edit the sign-up list.
> 
> Because I don’t have access and won’t have access to that section/thread til I start the game.



Like being on the sign up list is a requirement for you to sign me up.
It's not like I told you to add my name to the list or anything.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 22, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Of course you don't.
> 
> 
> Like being on the sign up list is a requirement for you to sign me up.
> It's not like I told you to add my name to the list or anything.



If you’re not on the list it’s not official.


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 22, 2017)

W said:


> If you’re not on the list it’s not official.



Like it needs to be official.
Just pull an Awesome.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 22, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You're... the host.
> You can do anything.


well i was originally in charge of the sign up list so i would have added you

but steph took over

and she wont add u unless u post in the thread


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 22, 2017)

anyways i asked steph to add you and mio to the list


----------



## Didi (Nov 22, 2017)

W said:


> I’m feeling the pressure of this game.
> 
> The last game was by most measures, a smashing success. Could I possibly surpass those standards?



ofc
in this one you get to make a role for the greatness that is me


----------



## Nello (Nov 22, 2017)

W said:


> Reading that Chatterbox thread eh
> 
> Each of their roles will have summons for staff members which basically have abilities of their own


Dude what the fu


W said:


> I literally just made it so that I could BM the staff with the abilities I’ll make for them


I see 


Shizune said:


> I'd be happy to show you.


I feel sexually harrassed


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 22, 2017)

Didi said:


> ofc
> in this one you get to make a role for the greatness that is me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 22, 2017)

Nello said:


> Dude what the fu
> 
> I see



'Abilities' might be an exaggeration. I haven't decided how powerful the Stands will be. Maybe they just might have one ability. I dunno.


----------



## Didi (Nov 22, 2017)

tfw no one else is as fit as us to carry Team Ego

it's hard being the best


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 22, 2017)

W said:


> 'Abilities' might be an exaggeration. I haven't decided how powerful the Stands will be. Maybe they just might have one ability. I dunno.


Surprised it even is an ability and not;

[Staff Stand] 

Lolhah you expected something? Lolnope. Staff don't do shit.


----------



## Didi (Nov 22, 2017)

WW, don't spoil it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Nello (Nov 22, 2017)

It's not flavorful enough. It shuld be

[staff stand]

When you activate this, your role will be revealed in a host writeup immediately but you gain ultra bulletproof and infinite ultra kills.

[hidden] - Ultra kills and ultra bulletproof will be processed when Tazmo logs on

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Nov 22, 2017)

@Psychic don't you get the feeling like the whole politics in USA are a farce? It's like walking memes are running the show today.
Huckabbe replacing Sean Spicer is like a comedy sequel season 2. What's wrong with her face? Does she have a condition?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 22, 2017)

Nello said:


> It's not flavorful enough. It shuld be
> 
> [staff stand]
> 
> ...



You smart.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 22, 2017)

W said:


> 'Abilities' might be an exaggeration. I haven't decided how powerful the Stands will be. Maybe they just might have one ability. I dunno.


any idea when we're getting our roles?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 22, 2017)

A said:


> any idea when we're getting our roles?



 ???

First, people have to finish signing up.

Then, signups have to be closed and the roster sent to me.

Then I have to make the roles over the weekend.

THEN

hours before the game starts

I send out roles.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 22, 2017)

Did they finally sign up Viole


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 22, 2017)

W said:


> ???
> 
> First, people have to finish signing up.
> 
> ...


we're gonna sit here and pretend you don't have a perfectly sculpted role hand picked for me already?


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Did they finally sign up Viole


u don't give up huh


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 22, 2017)

A said:


> we're gonna sit here and pretend you don't have a perfectly sculpted role hand picked for me already?


 
I don't even know (or remember) who is playing so far and I've given pretty much 0 thought into all the roles, so yeah.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 22, 2017)

A said:


> u don't give up huh



I never give up


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 22, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I never give up


I don't need people to help me grow up. I drink milk


----------



## Stelios (Nov 22, 2017)

Wut is this game you guys are hyping ? Chatterbox one ?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 22, 2017)

A said:


> I don't need people to help me grow up. I drink milk



True story

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 22, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Wut is this game you guys are hyping ? Chatterbox one ?



Yep


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 22, 2017)

W said:


> I don't even know (or remember) who is playing so far and I've given pretty much 0 thought into all the roles, so yeah.


if we're not counting viole and UB, then we got 23 so far


----------



## Psychic (Nov 22, 2017)

Stelios said:


> @Psychic don't you get the feeling like the whole politics in USA are a farce? It's like walking memes are running the show today.
> Huckabbe replacing Sean Spicer is like a comedy sequel season 2. What's wrong with her face? Does she have a condition?


I guess all politics in general are a farce. I don't think there's anything wrong with her face, it's her general attitude that is wrong and comical.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Nov 23, 2017)

Cubey wants to sign up, WAD


----------



## Stelios (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanks Giving America

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Psychic (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Black Friday America!


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 23, 2017)

Psychic said:


> Happy Black Friday America!



It's... Thursday.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 23, 2017)

I also signed up WAD


----------



## Viole (Nov 23, 2017)

@w

that's a low blow


@Underworld Broker your conviction is weak, just like you


----------



## Didi (Nov 23, 2017)

man if they already shitpost 500 posts in a signup-thread I'm kinda dreading reading the actual game


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 23, 2017)

Didi said:


> man if they already shitpost 500 posts in a signup-thread I'm kinda dreading reading the actual game



Expect a minimum of 2K posts per day phase for the first few days.


----------



## Nello (Nov 23, 2017)

Fuck that


----------



## Nello (Nov 23, 2017)

Although I guess it's fine if you're not gonna take it hella seriously, and just read the last page whenever you log on


----------



## Didi (Nov 23, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Expect a minimum of 2K posts per day phase for the first few days.




aw shit

I hope I get in a team so I can just skate by and ask my teammates what's been going on


----------



## Viole (Nov 23, 2017)

literally only reason not signing up

trying to stay up to it will be hell since I can read it only in 3 hours in 24 hours and it will have like 20k posts each time


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 23, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Expect a minimum of 2K posts per day phase for the first few days.


Wasn't day 1 last game 4k? or 5k posts? 

and that was with it starting past my bedtime so I was unable to post with ava at all


----------



## Platinum (Nov 23, 2017)

I'm thankful for hope, and the fact that I am dead in every game and thus don't have to associate with you losers today .

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 23, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> @w
> 
> that's a low blow
> 
> ...



Nah, you're weak for not signing up and face me


----------



## Stelios (Nov 23, 2017)

There was another cross section game at some point. I won iirc


----------



## Stelios (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 23, 2017)

Didi said:


> Cubey wants to sign up, WAD







SinRaven said:


> I also signed up WAD



Neat



Viole1369 said:


> @w
> 
> that's a low blow
> 
> ...



It’s called negotiation 



Didi said:


> aw shit
> 
> I hope I get in a team so I can just skate by and ask my teammates what's been going on



Weren’t u specifically tired of being mafia lately 



Viole1369 said:


> literally only reason not signing up
> 
> trying to stay up to it will be hell since I can read it only in 3 hours in 24 hours and it will have like 20k posts each time



Expect me to not log back in my MM account after the SnS game is over then


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy thanksgiving


----------



## Didi (Nov 23, 2017)

W said:


> Neat
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yah just shitposting fam


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Wasn't day 1 last game 4k? or 5k posts?
> 
> and that was with it starting past my bedtime so I was unable to post with ava at all



Ssshhh....


----------



## nfcnorth (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy thanksgiving


----------



## Viole (Nov 23, 2017)

W said:


> Expect me to not log back in my MM account after the SnS game is over then


Pfft you bet your account to tenshi flipping scum and lost it anyway

SCRUB
C
R
U
B




Dr. White said:


> Happy thanksgiving




@Underworld Broker


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 23, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Wasn't day 1 last game 4k? or 5k posts?
> 
> and that was with it starting past my bedtime so I was unable to post with ava at all


lets spam the game


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 23, 2017)

In before I give Ava a role with a posting limit.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 23, 2017)

Never forget Santi using his 10 PPD role to BM Doc W in the first hour of D1 

And he won the game in the end.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 23, 2017)

im hoping for a day vig role so i can terrorize the thread and everyone in it constantly

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 23, 2017)

and kill nighty


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 23, 2017)

But will death be so simple this game?


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 23, 2017)

1) Dr. Negri-sama

2) Trinity

3) Gina

4) Jojo

5) Babby

6) Avalon

7) White Wolf

8) baconbits

9) Dr. White

10) Mugen

11) Milk

12) Kitsune

13) Didi

14) Chloe

15) Viper

16) Larcher

17) JayJay

18) MO

19) Panda

20) Nighty

21) Mio

22) Mr Waffles

23) Reznor

24) Cubey

25) Underworld Broker

26) Stelios

27) SinRaven


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 23, 2017)

i posted it closes in 24 hours


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 23, 2017)

A said:


> im hoping for a day vig role so i can terrorize the thread and everyone in it constantly



> you
> terrorizing

Have a funny.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Jeroen (Nov 23, 2017)

A said:


>











​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 23, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> ​

































































​


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 23, 2017)

A said:


> ​



Lazy smh.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 23, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Lazy smh.




























v








v





















































vvv​


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 24, 2017)

>viole
>work
Twilight zone hello


----------



## Magic (Nov 24, 2017)

lol


hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

he loves it lol


----------



## Magic (Nov 24, 2017)

@Viole1369 she plays divinity o.o
*
*

cuute


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2017)

A said:


> 24) Cubey




REALLY need that mega optimistic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hero (Nov 24, 2017)

I feel like this is an obligatory check in on my golden bday

24 on the 24th. Kobe year to the maxxx

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 24, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Jalphames.



waffles! how's life good sir?



Didi said:


> fuck off grandpα



i'm trying to find the emoji for the rainbow sheep to respond to this. 



Stelios said:


> You are dead. How long is it till I last show you post here ? Has to be more than a year



quite a long time, indeed.



SinRaven said:


> Sup James!
> 
> Miss you!



sup! i have to relearn these emotes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Jeroen (Nov 24, 2017)

Jαmes said:


> waffles! how's life good sir?



Boring as always.
How's your life going ?


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 24, 2017)

Let him play but just modkill him in the opening writeup tbh tbf

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 24, 2017)

Waffles watching out for his bro


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 24, 2017)

He disagrees cos then no joy in lynching Cubey d1  which is fair point. 

Let him play but he auto has 50 votes and there'll be 2 lynches d1

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 24, 2017)

If I let him play it would be obvious that I’m screwing over his role and game integrity will be compromised.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 24, 2017)

Let him watch the game from afar.
Fuck him playing.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 24, 2017)

inb4 WAD just started creating a mafia team for Cubey and Waffles with a "+10 votes against WW" faction bonus


----------



## Nello (Nov 24, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Let him watch the game from afar.
> Fuck him playing.


Oh is that how it is


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 24, 2017)

W said:


> If I let him play it would be obvious that I’m screwing over his role and game integrity will be compromised.


29 players now


----------



## Stelios (Nov 24, 2017)

never gets old



RemChu said:


> @Viole1369 she plays divinity o.o
> Copic markers
> 
> cuute


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 24, 2017)

A said:


> 29 players now



Alright den. Once one more player signs up that shit is closed den. 

Works out better for me cuz then I have 3 days to make roles not 2 and I work Sundays as is.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 24, 2017)

W said:


> Alright den. Once one more player signs up that shit is closed den.
> 
> Works out better for me cuz then I have 3 days to make roles not 2 and I work Sundays as is.


....that 29 was including cubey though 

...i guess ill remove him now, i thought there was still hope


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 24, 2017)

okay i removed cubey

do you want to stick with 28 or wait for 2 more players

do i still close it no matter what at 10:30 pm? (since u said make a post it closes in 24 hours)


----------



## Stelios (Nov 24, 2017)

A said:


> ....that 29 was including cubey though
> 
> ...i guess ill remove him now, i thought there was still hope

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 24, 2017)

A said:


> ....that 29 was including cubey though
> 
> ...i guess ill remove him now, i thought there was still hope



hahahahahaha hope

that’s for fools like platinum

the only thing that’s true

is spite

THE NORTH REMEMBERS



A said:


> okay i removed cubey
> 
> do you want to stick with 28 or wait for 2 more players
> 
> do i still close it no matter what at 10:30 pm? (since u said make a post it closes in 24 hours)



I’ll wait if they sign up in time then great if not then too late 

~8 hours left indeed

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 24, 2017)

W said:


> hahahahahaha hope
> 
> that’s for fools like platinum
> 
> ...


ok ill get the thread locked at 10:30 and send you the final list


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Nov 24, 2017)

A said:


>


Avy source

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Avy source


before i give you that....what do u think of the sig as well?


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 24, 2017)

A said:


> before i give you that....what do u think of the sig as well?


I'd tell you if I had sigs enabled  lemme go to your profile I guess


----------



## Nello (Nov 24, 2017)

What did Cubey do to piss everyone off???

Also i'm tipsy so i'm considering joining the mafia game  When is it gonna start?


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I'd tell you if I had sigs enabled  lemme go to your profile I guess


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 24, 2017)

Nello said:


> What did Cubey do to piss everyone off???
> 
> Also i'm tipsy so i'm considering joining the mafia game  When is it gonna start?


starts monday

sign ups close in 6 hours


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 24, 2017)

o is that Lexi what's her butt?


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> o is that Lexi what's her butt?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 24, 2017)

Lexi Lexy same shit


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Lexi Lexy same shit


why does everyone have sigs disabled these days?


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 24, 2017)

A said:


> why does everyone have sigs disabled these days?


makes life easier when I lurk on my tab

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 24, 2017)

WW rn

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> makes life easier when I lurk on my tab


how is it now?


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 24, 2017)

A said:


> how is it now?


Think last one was better, bit distant with more intrigue behind the behind

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 24, 2017)

lolCubey


----------



## Nello (Nov 24, 2017)

@Cubey you just gonna let em talk shit???

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 24, 2017)

Stand up for yourself you little bitch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 24, 2017)

A said:


> why does everyone have sigs disabled these days?



I have them enabled, I like looking at my sets as a whole if i post smth


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 24, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I have them enabled, I like looking at my sets as a whole if i post smth



Remembering to drink milk every day is important.

Reactions: Like 1 | Old 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 24, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I have them enabled, I like looking at my sets as a whole if i post smth


agreed, i could never post on nf with sigs disabled

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 24, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Remembering to drink milk every day is important.



While writing that post I was actually thinking about my Halloween set with the samurai-girl as sig, should use that pic someday again because it's one of my fave pictures from guweiz  

Drinking milk is also important

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 24, 2017)

Mom always told me I would grow tall if I drank lots of milk

can't trust fucking no one these days

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Nov 24, 2017)

asdfghjkl


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 24, 2017)

RemChu said:


> asdfghjkl


sounds like you just nutted


----------



## Magic (Nov 24, 2017)

A said:


> sounds like you just nutted


*Tony Montana accent* She a tiger. Love dancers.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 24, 2017)

W said:


> I’ll wait if they sign up in time then great if not then too late
> 
> ~8 hours left indeed



Final list.


*Spoiler*: __ 



1) Dr. Negri-sama

2) Trinity

3) Gina

4) Jojo

5) Babby

6) Avalon

7) White Wolf

8) baconbits

9) Dr. White

10) Mugen

11) Milk

12) Kitsune

13) Didi

14) Chloe

15) Viper

16) Larcher

17) JayJay

18) MO

19) Panda

20) Nighty

21) Mio

22) Mr Waffles

23) Reznor

24) Zeno

25) Underworld Broker

26) Stelios

27) SinRaven

28) Melodie

29) Zatch


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 24, 2017)

Hehehe. Very good.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 25, 2017)

Oh lexy pantera hell yeah


----------



## Magic (Nov 25, 2017)

Any of you familiar with bitcoin?


----------



## nfcnorth (Nov 25, 2017)

Saw a dad joke I thought I would share: What is a Samsung security guards favorite comic book? Guardians of the Galaxy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## God (Nov 25, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Any of you familiar with bitcoin?



I have a friend who's starting to invest in it. Supposedly it's the "currency of the future"


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 25, 2017)

I was arguing with a guy at the Cafe who is called God. Thought it was Cubey.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## God (Nov 25, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I was arguing with a guy at the Cafe who is called God. Thought it was Cubey.



It was confirmed that name was going to get stolen the second I switched back to Cubey


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 25, 2017)

Cubey has been cubey for months, how could you confuse the two?


----------



## God (Nov 25, 2017)

I posted in your sign-up thread with this now that I think about it


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 25, 2017)

A said:


> Cubey has been cubey for months, how could you confuse the two?



I thought he had switched again this week.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Old 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 25, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I was arguing with a guy at the Cafe who is called God. Thought it was Cubey.


That guy rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## God (Nov 25, 2017)

RemChu said:


> That guy rubs me the wrong way.



I just realized how much of a sexual undertone this phrase has

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Emberguard (Nov 26, 2017)

Cubey said:


> It was confirmed that name was going to get stolen the second I switched back to Cubey


People love to play God.



Cubey said:


> I just realized how much of a sexual undertone this phrase has


Why'd you have to point that out I never noticed either

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 26, 2017)

So I've been thinking of making a rule in my game where you're allowed to reveal what your role does or what your abilities are (i. e. Cop, Vig) but not the character name or the name of its attacks.

Wonder if that is practical or too complicated.

Also it seems @Stelios beat me to it on this idea wo I wonder what he thinks about it.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 26, 2017)

I think doing this is more practical than try to have players spend the game going "I know X is mafia. Can't tell why". The game is role madness so most abilities aren't enough to confirm as town. And when they are (something as powerful as a cop) they put a target in your back so whatever.

But I'm worried some players will somehow fail to understand the rule.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Stelios (Nov 26, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So I've been thinking of making a rule in my game where you're allowed to reveal what your role does or what your abilities are (i. e. Cop, Vig) but not the character name or the name of its attacks.
> 
> Wonder if that is practical or too complicated.
> 
> Also it seems @Stelios beat me to it on this idea wo I wonder what he thinks about it.




Personally I find merit in this rule in themed games because players abuse it to confirm/claim allegiance. 
Things get a bit more cryptic if one says i m a vig instead of I m Zaraki Kenpachi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Nov 26, 2017)

Well you have to be ready to execute if you want to apply this rule. I mean I killed a town cop for saying his character name.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 26, 2017)

Well there isn't much of a way out if you're planning to forbid people from evading lynches through claiming. Either they live because of it or they die.

I suppose once I modkill one player for not reading the rules the rest will pay attention, but this is NF Mafia so...

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Aries (Nov 26, 2017)

The NF Staff just pmed to say I was PROBABLY going to be named second NF Mafia Mod but I would have to agree to an interview and a major photo shoot. I said probably was no good and took a pass. Thanks anyway.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Emberguard (Nov 26, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So I've been thinking of making a rule in my game where you're allowed to reveal what your role does or what your abilities are (i. e. Cop, Vig) but not the character name or the name of its attacks.
> 
> Wonder if that is practical or too complicated.
> 
> Also it seems @Stelios beat me to it on this idea wo I wonder what he thinks about it.


It's not complicated it just requires the players to be aware of the rule and get used to it. Overall it shouldn't hinder players too much although I'm interested in knowing if there's a reason you want this, or if you're just curious as to how it'd pan out.

On Neoseeker there's a specific forum where it's become standard to not allow quoting role titles. Whereas on another forum on Neoseeker for a long time it's been standard for players to make up their own role titles for fake claims when scum as part of playing and for everyone to be allowed to use their role titles for claiming purposes. Both work well within those two communities. Role claiming in itself isn't as necessary as we like to think it is. Although it can add a lot of fun to the game if it's not game breaking

One solution is simply to not make the game solvable through role claims. Make the characters random as to their alignment instead of assigning them to a specific alignment. How revealing your writeups are would also come into play for how easy or hard it is to role claim.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 26, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> although I'm interested in knowing if there's a reason you want this



Role claiming in any game with named roles is an easy way for town to win, unless the host takes measures to prevent it.

Now traditionally, I ban claiming and hinting, but allow cops to reveal their info as long as they don't explicitely tell how they got it. That is kind of a role hint, but I open an exception for it because I think it prevents the cop role from reaching its full potential otherwise. But I've noticed in recent games this can be a very subjective matter. I've seem people complain about how "cop hinting" made the game too easy for town. And now I'm thinking, if I allow players to reveal other abilities they have (doctor, roleblocker, vig) will they really be able to use that to escape lynches efficiently? This is a DDL role madness, expect every townie to have a bunch of abilities and some common abilities to appear in multiple roles. So I design the game with that mindset and maybe it won't be so easy to claim. Then just ban character claiming but not ability claiming.

Or I can just go with the traditional since most people don't really care. I dunno.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 26, 2017)

As for your ideas, I like them, but I don't think they are really applicable to the kind of game I'm making.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Emberguard (Nov 26, 2017)

Fair enough

 Roles can be made claimable without it making it too easy for Town to win. The main thing is how far you're willing to push the boundaries of what is considered a mafia role, and what is considered a town role. If hosts make it so any role and any ability could be on either side then role claiming will mean absolutely nothing (although it'll still likely result in players using ability claims to narrow down scum/town, it's just something that's natural to want to do).

 I made a game where scum weren't assigned abilities, instead they had a list of 5 abilities plus faction kill that they could select from each night. One of which was a weak bodyguard (dies if targeting scum), another was a cop that gave the full role pm so they could claim any kind of cop they wanted. The idea being they had the option of some scummy abilities that would be beneficial to use as well as some townie abilities that would look good to have. I've even given Town a tailor ability and put "lynchbait" in their role title. Needless to say they didn't use their ability, but they also never had to role claim because they weren't focusing on their ability. Ironically they ended up doing the best out of the entire player base with hunting scum because they weren't relying on an ability at all

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 26, 2017)

Free music streaming as part of being a Amazon Prime member.
...
I've had this stuff for like years and haven't been using it until now. 
...
really good.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 26, 2017)

Law said:


> It *started* snowing three weeks ago. It's full blown winter here now.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2017)

u see the snowstorm we got now?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Emberguard (Nov 26, 2017)

Law said:


> It *started* snowing three weeks ago. It's full blown winter here now.


It's spring on the verge of summer here. It's hailed/stormed two days in a row, and a third time just recently. Rather heavy hail too. It was also raining today again


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 26, 2017)

A said:


> u see the snowstorm we got now?



Depends which city


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2017)

Alwaysmind said:


> Depends which city


my post wouldnt make sense if we weren't in the same city

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 26, 2017)

A said:


> my post wouldnt make sense if we weren't in the same city


I have not looked outside yet but ill go see that grey cup thing at the oak in a few minutes


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2017)

i got my canada goose and timberlands ready, i am prepared for the cold tomorrow when i go to school

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2017)

though i guess this emote is more appropriate

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 26, 2017)

A said:


> though i guess this emote is more appropriate



Don’t forget the permajohn’s.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2017)

Alwaysmind said:


> Don’t forget the permajohn’s.


the what?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 26, 2017)

A said:


> the what?



It’s what I call longjohns, cause here uou wear them permanently for the winter


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 26, 2017)

Alwaysmind said:


> It’s what I call longjohns, cause here uou wear them permanently for the winter


never tried them in my life, might try it this winter


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 26, 2017)

Ok it’s grey cup time cuz everyone will Be talking about it at work tomorrow


----------



## Aries (Nov 26, 2017)

I've decided to become the modern day SinRaven. Make sign up game threads, hype you up then not deliver. Giving players mafia blue balls

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 27, 2017)

How about that, Toronto won the grey cup.


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> I've decided to become the modern day SinRaven. Make sign up game threads, hype you up then not deliver. Giving players mafia blue balls



You've already been doing that for years.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shizune (Nov 27, 2017)

@Melodie I didn't know you used to post in the Battledome.


----------



## Shizune (Nov 27, 2017)

Aw, scrolling through my old Battledome posts is making me feel so nostalgic.

It's very sad to to think how many connections I made online that are lost forever. And it's weird how we only know these online versions of each other, which are in some ways more honest and in other less honest than our IRL selves.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Nov 27, 2017)

On that note, I really miss some mafia players like Laix and Immortal.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 27, 2017)

I've said before that we could have a Discord chat to stay in touch even if some of us don't go online.

Reactions: Like 1 | Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> I've decided to become the modern day SinRaven. Make sign up game threads, hype you up then not deliver. Giving players mafia blue balls



You still have a long way to go to reach Sin's level.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Stelios (Nov 27, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I've said before that we could have a Discord chat to stay in touch even if some of us don't go online.



This exists

Waffles and reznor may be the only names always on there


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 27, 2017)

It does?

I asked a while ago and people told me they didn't want to have one. Can you link me to it?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Stelios (Nov 27, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It does?
> 
> I asked a while ago and people told me they didn't want to have one. Can you link me to it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 27, 2017)

Oh I see. It's completely dead

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Melodie (Nov 27, 2017)

Shizune said:


> @Melodie I didn't know you used to post in the Battledome.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 27, 2017)

In case anyone cares, mine and WPK's hydra game will start soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Old 1


----------



## Didi (Nov 27, 2017)

No one cares

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 27, 2017)

Stelios said:


> This exists
> 
> Waffles and reznor may be the only names always on there



I'm always everywhere.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 27, 2017)

Didi said:


> No one cares



That would be your champions game.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Platinum (Nov 27, 2017)

Maybe one day I'll let you guys into mine and Aries' discord chat


----------



## Aries (Nov 27, 2017)

Who can forget that iconic moment when Platinum the man who told you to eat your vitamins and pray to hope. Turned into a Troll host


----------



## Stelios (Nov 27, 2017)

Hulk Hogan for life
I was never a Warrior fan


----------



## Nello (Nov 27, 2017)

Just 3 exams between me and christmas...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 27, 2017)

Should've signed up to WAD's game so I could just shitpost instead of stressing over this shit


----------



## NO (Nov 27, 2017)

Ya, I'm honestly disappointed you didn't sign up.... @Nello


----------



## Shizune (Nov 28, 2017)

@Nello I really liked that newbie of the month idea you had. I was thinking we could take it a step further and attach a newbie game of the month to it. As an homage to Narutoforums, I was thinking we could come up with a very simple open setup game based around the Chuunin Exams to host for new players every month.


----------



## Shizune (Nov 28, 2017)

Something basic like

*Town*

1. Sasuke
2. Sakura
3. Naruto
4. Ino
5. Shikamaru
6. Choji
7. Kiba
8. Shino
9. Hinata
10. Neji
11. Tenten
12. Lee
13. Gaara
14. Temari
15. Kankuro
16. Anko

*Mafia*

1. Orochimaru
2. Dosu
3. Zaku
4. Kin

*Indie*

1. Oboro


----------



## Shizune (Nov 28, 2017)

It would all be very thematic wouldn't it? New players, the Chuunin exams, etc.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 28, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You still have a long way to go to reach Sin's level.


Eh. In terms of games that CR posted sign ups for and didn't host, he's actually leagues ahead of me. I only did it twice. Three times if you count both FMA tries.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 28, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Eh. In terms of games that CR posted sign ups for and didn't host, he's actually leagues ahead of me. I only did it twice. Three times if you count both FMA tries.



Interesting. I guess you have a way of calling attention for it.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 28, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Interesting. I guess you have a way of calling attention for it.


It's because FMA was a popular theme and I initially kept delaying it, which after a few times got me in a fight with some people most notably Cubey. That's why it got loads of attention.

And the second time I autosigned a lot of oldfags who actually ended up agreeing to play, which made it gets lots of hype.

I'm great at advertising and hyping up games, which why the disappointment was so big each time.

There are several people who didn't host games they had sign ups for more than me, but the way I did it each time is what made it more notable for me.


----------



## Nello (Nov 28, 2017)

@Shizune I like it  But I don't think we'll ever have 20 newbies in one month


----------



## Stelios (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## Aries (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm going to go on a Mafia Game speed run. Hosting every mafia game I did a sign up for but didn't do. Help break the curse of unfinished mafia game threads I've clogged up in this section. Be part of CRs Bizzare Host Adventures. The collection includes 

Avatar the last airbender Legend of Korra
Batman/Superman Mafia
Members Mafia
Pokemon Mafia
WWE Mafia
Marvel vs Capcom

Get the season pass and get Naruto Mafia and DragonBall Mafia 3 in this bundle. No MiCRotransactions!


----------



## Legend (Nov 28, 2017)

I dont wanna jinx myself but I may have finally fixed my net issues

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 28, 2017)

Aries said:


> Who can forget that iconic moment when Platinum the man who told you to eat your vitamins and pray to hope. Turned into a Troll host


LOL


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 28, 2017)

If you actually host Korra I'm signing up.

But Korra. Not DBS vs the Rest. No crossover. No bullshit. Make a full Korra game coming from someone who loved the cartoon and wants to make a homage to it.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 28, 2017)

Or take too long and I'll host an avatar game myself.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 28, 2017)

Though I'm probably doing AtlA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Old 1


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 28, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Though I'm probably doing AtlA.



Don't include the Lionturtle.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Don't include the Lionturtle.



lol

I need to rewatch it first tho.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 28, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> lol
> 
> I need to rewatch it first tho.



Always a good way to spent time.


----------



## Magic (Nov 28, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Always a good way to spent time.


spend :triggered


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 28, 2017)

Shizune said:


> @Melodie I didn't know you used to post in the Battledome.


@Melodie has the Sharingan, how could you have not known she posted in the BD?


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 28, 2017)

RemChu said:


> spend :triggered



Don't be a Mider T.


----------



## Aries (Nov 28, 2017)

Need 22 players for legend of korra of game. I can have the roles done by tomorrow. The Batman/superman will only need 20 players and will be similar to the heromaker game a year ago


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 28, 2017)

I hate role madness.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 28, 2017)

Aries said:


> Need 22 players for legend of korra of game. I can have the roles done by tomorrow. The Batman/superman will only need 20 players and will be similar to the heromaker game a year ago



I'm in if this starts whitin 7 days. Or in January. I'll be away between chsitmas and new year.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 28, 2017)

Aries said:


> Need 22 players for legend of korra of game. I can have the roles done by tomorrow. The Batman/superman will only need 20 players and will be similar to the heromaker game a year ago


you on winter break?

also

uh

LET GO

also

auto sign me up for whatever.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 28, 2017)

Something very weird has happened today.

A windows background came with an awesome place so i googled the place and traced it to Hallstatt Austria.
So I was talking with my wife today about how awesome that place looks and maybe we should go for a week trip there.
And the moment I was saying that I logged at world of warcraft and when i alt tabbed to it the same minute I looked at my wow screen a guild mate came online that had the exact same name of the place 

Hallstatt has come online.


 x 1billion


----------



## Shiny (Nov 28, 2017)

that must be something, you should check it out


----------



## Nello (Nov 28, 2017)

W said:


> I hate role madness.


Nah you're just like Aries, you love making them

You're Harvey Dent 


Stelios said:


> Something very weird has happened today.
> 
> A windows background came with an awesome place so i googled the place and traced it to Hallstatt Austria.
> So I was talking with my wife today about how awesome that place looks and maybe we should go for a week trip there.
> ...


Crazy coincidences are bound to happen sooner or later in life 

I'm from the illuminati and you've just been recruited. You may now remove your anal probe. Or keep it idk what you're into. you're a free man now. Illuminati doesn't judge

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Shizune (Nov 28, 2017)

Nello said:


> @Shizune I like it  But I don't think we'll ever have 20 newbies in one month



My idea wasn't to have only new players, it would be a game where anyone could sign up but new players would get priority. I'm sure plenty of people around here would enjoy a regular low expectations open setup game with new players.

But I say we really seize the moment with this points thing and try to set up some easy ways for new players to get involved.


----------



## Shizune (Nov 28, 2017)

The only problem is, as much as I love the Forest Of Death thematic we'd have to ban role revealing which might not be the best way to teach newcomers. Although I did like @WolfPrinceKouga's idea of treestumping people for role claiming.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 28, 2017)

A real exchange in the hydra game I'm playing at MU right now:

Some guy: I thought the way DDL fluffed at the start was suspicious. Sounded like he had nothing better to say
Me: You are reading too much on what is basically me greeting new people and meeting some old acquaintances
Some guy: yeah but it took you 5 posts to do all that greeting
Me: Well I'm Brazilian. We are sociable.
Some guy: But you spent 8 minutes doing nothing but greet people.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Shizune (Nov 28, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> A real exchange in the hydra game I'm playing at MU right now:
> 
> Some guy: I thought the way DDL fluffed at the start was suspicious. Sounded like he had nothing better to say
> Me: You are reading too much on what is basically me greeting new people and meeting some old acquaintances
> ...



That naive fool has yet to stare into the abyss that is NF day 1...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 28, 2017)

Results of the Hydra game.

Got lynched on day 1 as the doctor.

@WolfPrinceKouga never showed up.

NF represent!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 28, 2017)

Shizune said:


> That naive fool has yet to stare into the abyss that is NF day 1...



The game has 2k posts on day 1 and I saw multiple people complaining about it being a low post game.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 28, 2017)

Well this does answer the question of "do I want to sign up for the next Mafia Champions"

The answer being a big no.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 28, 2017)

@Didi outdo me now if you can

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 28, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Results of the Hydra game.
> 
> Got lynched on day 1 as the doctor.
> 
> ...


To be fair, things looked fine, you had met posting requirements, so with the time remaining I would rather not try to rush something after things came up in real life that kept me busy these two days. Would make the hydra work well in its own way if you deal with the pesky d1, I read the thread in the night phase when there are not 100 posts an hour and come in full cocked next day phase while you rest. The attention you draw is good for catching out opportunistic scum.

Then we got CFD'd, the worst thing in mafia that is somehow an acceptable thing in a lot of communities. 

CFD=Chinese Fire Drill, meaning to wait till very EoD to start up a strong wagon on someone.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 29, 2017)

Yo


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 29, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> To be fair, things looked fine, you had met posting requirements, so with the time remaining I would rather not try to rush something after things came up in real life that kept me busy these two days. Would make the hydra work well in its own way if you deal with the pesky d1, I read the thread in the night phase when there are not 100 posts an hour and come in full cocked next day phase while you rest. The attention you draw is good for catching out opportunistic scum.
> 
> Then we got CFD'd, the worst thing in mafia that is somehow an acceptable thing in a lot of communities.
> 
> CFD=Chinese Fire Drill, meaning to wait till very EoD to start up a strong wagon on someone.



I'm not complaining. Just thought it would be a funny story to tell.

Yeah the game sucked. I was dealing with reading everything just fine but the people there hated my playstyle. Shrug.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Didi (Nov 29, 2017)

Literally every phase in that championship game I played would end with a CFD

every
single
one

It was terrible


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 29, 2017)

It is what happens when people have problems being organized with their thoughts. Post count is somehow indicative of skill.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 29, 2017)

They are somewhat fond of those in Mafia Syndicate too, though not industrially like the MU guys. I hate it.

Either you fuck it up and lynch town, or you lynch scum but give the ones who participated in it a sense of smugness that makes them witch hunt the ones who didn't for half the game.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 29, 2017)

In my case it's not really the low post count, but:

You know how I play. I catch up and comment on everything I see of interesting. I accuse people of scum suddenly just to see what happens. I play boldy and unpredictable.

I may make a big case on someone if I have a strong reason to suspect them, but I save that for special occasions.

What I don't do is explain every little action I make and make sure everyone knows how I feel about each player at all times and why.

Well, that pissed people off. Everytime I attacked someone, I'd get a horde of people going at me and saying "DDL said X was scum but didn't explain it. He must be scum himself". Or "I asked DDL to explain that point he made 3 hours ago but he didn't yet". 

Their playstyle is not just high post count, it's high information output. They analyse everything in real time, keep full cases on everyone, process a huge amout of information every day. And have low tolerance to gut votes. Or jokes.

They are super competitive. But if you like to do otherthings with your free time other than spend 6 hours reading posts in mafia games and writing TL;DRs, you have a problem.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Didi (Nov 29, 2017)

yep

and no one is allowed to play the game differently or they are are scum
fucking bunch of uber autists

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiny (Nov 29, 2017)

I would be mvp there it seems


----------



## Magic (Nov 29, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> A real exchange in the hydra game I'm playing at MU right now:
> 
> Some guy: I thought the way DDL fluffed at the start was suspicious. Sounded like he had nothing better to say
> Me: You are reading too much on what is basically me greeting new people and meeting some old acquaintances
> ...


You are not robotic enough. 
_assimilate
assimilate_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Nov 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 29, 2017)

Shiny said:


>



Looks soooooooo goooooooood.


----------



## Didi (Nov 29, 2017)

>capeshit

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Didi (Nov 29, 2017)

lmao did I hit a sore spot DDL?


It's okay bro, you can still enjoy your manchild lowest common denominator movies without me!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 29, 2017)

Didi said:


> >capeshit


And on this day Didi made the most disliked post in NF mafia convo history. 

-shots fired-


----------



## Shizune (Nov 29, 2017)

​


----------



## Magic (Nov 29, 2017)

Team Rainbow Rocket.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 29, 2017)

Didi is far too much of an intellectual to waste his time on superheroes.


----------



## Nello (Nov 29, 2017)

Didi is a true meme conoisseur. Normie movies are a waste of his time


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 29, 2017)

im just here bc i really wanted to hit on didi tbh

okay bye

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Didi (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Nello (Nov 29, 2017)

Trinithot

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 29, 2017)

I regret not signing up for the CB game. The posting reqs are hella funny


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 29, 2017)

Nello said:


> I regret not signing up for the CB game. The posting reqs are hella funny



Have you actually read all 80+ pages? 

That's dedication.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 29, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Nov 30, 2017)

I tried throne of lies out and it has been interesting. Not used to the pace yet like minute long days and nights but it seems interesting other than me not knowing how to play king at all and still getting used to the pace. But hey it got me my first ever jester win.


----------



## Magic (Nov 30, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> I tried throne of lies out and it has been interesting. Not used to the pace yet like minute long days and nights but it seems interesting other than me not knowing how to play king at all and still getting used to the pace. But hey it got me my first ever jester win.


Looks fun will buy, thanks


----------



## Magic (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Nov 30, 2017)

Man reading this game on MM is like watching that one kid that spent his whole HS life in a locker finally getting his sweet revenge by making you wait 8hrs at some shady tech support call center.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Magic (Nov 30, 2017)

Getting cancer ^


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 30, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Getting cancer ^


I believe it, when someone annoys RemChu of all people you know you a shitlord extreme


----------



## Magic (Nov 30, 2017)

Oh wow


I did not know I wanted this.

Thank you youtube recommendations.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 30, 2017)

Thing I don't understand, I appeared apathetic my first two posts. Ok,

>I'm not inactive.
>You see me continually posting throughout the game

Clearly I'm actually trying and playing the game.
Yet he is dumb enough to think I'm dead weight and the "worst type of player". Fucker, just mad Santi and Wad were on the same wavelength and read the "apathetic townie" cue instantly.

His arguments are* fine and have merit, but he doesn't have to belittle people at the same time. Just turns you off to reading any of the shit he spews. ~_~


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 30, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Oh wow
> 
> 
> I did not know I wanted this.
> ...


I knew I wanted this but I don't know Chinese characters and searching Asian porn only gets you so  far...


----------



## Magic (Nov 30, 2017)

There is one with her in cat ears and a tail.

My heart right now.


----------



## Nello (Nov 30, 2017)

Zatch said:


> Have you actually read all 80+ pages?
> 
> That's dedication.


Good lord no

I don't think even the players have

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 30, 2017)

Nello said:


> Good lord no
> 
> I don't think even the players have


@Mr. Waffles  and I have.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Nov 30, 2017)

Me too!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 30, 2017)

Probably @Trinity  too cos she likes torturing herself by reading a few thousand shitposts


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 30, 2017)

Didi said:


> Me too!


Dedication


----------



## Nello (Nov 30, 2017)

I pity you 

Keep up the good shitposting tho


----------



## Nello (Nov 30, 2017)

@White Wolf please watch this

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 30, 2017)

I'd feel about not reading all pages.

That's why I'm not playing

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 30, 2017)

Nello said:


> @White Wolf please watch this


 

I hope I can experience such a beautiful orgasmic moment once before I die.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I hope I can experience such a beautiful orgasmic moment once before I die.


@Mr. Waffles you have a customer


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 30, 2017)

Nello said:


> @Mr. Waffles you have a customer


Well, that's one thing even I could afford so maybe


----------



## Nello (Nov 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Well, that's one thing even I could afford so maybe


Waffles may be a slut but he's also a working class hero


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 30, 2017)

Nello said:


> Waffles may be a slut but he's also a working class hero


Yes yes respect the whores and they won't bite your dick off, good idea.


----------



## Nello (Nov 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Yes yes respect the whores and they won't bite your dick off, good idea.


Well he would but only if you're into that 

I try to be open minded


----------



## Didi (Nov 30, 2017)

Nello said:


> Waffles may be a slut but he's also a working class hero




They hate you if you're clever, and they despise a fool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Nov 30, 2017)

Didi said:


> They hate you if you're clever, and they despise a fool



Till you're so fucking crazy you can't follow their rules

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 30, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @Mr. Waffles  and I have.



I always do. 



Nello said:


> @Mr. Waffles you have a customer



You're confusing me for someone else. 


Nello said:


> Waffles may be a slut but he's also a working class hero



> working
> hero

Fuck no.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 30, 2017)

Blizzard: Tracer is gay!
Riot: Oh yeah? Varus is TWO gays!


----------



## Magic (Nov 30, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Blizzard: Tracer is gay!
> Riot: Oh yeah? Varus is TWO gays!


Explain o.o 
(I don't follow league stuff anymore)


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 30, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Explain o.o
> (I don't follow league stuff anymore)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 30, 2017)

It's like Goku and Vegeta. :0


----------



## Didi (Nov 30, 2017)

CB game is pretty memetastic so far


----------



## Didi (Nov 30, 2017)

>if this was made on nf a few years back we would be in thread number 3 after the first day


----------



## Shizune (Dec 1, 2017)

Can someone please explain to my why editing my sig is so fucking glitchy? The color panel is completely bugged out.


----------



## Stelios (Dec 1, 2017)

RemChu said:


> It's like Goku and Vegeta. :0



Negged 
-9000


----------



## Magic (Dec 1, 2017)

We need to go deeper.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 1, 2017)

Only one good game a year. Pff.


----------



## Stelios (Dec 1, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Only one good game a year. Pff.



The only thing that stopped me from destroying you was role mechanics



plus I couldn't kill Haku in the end


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 1, 2017)

Stelios said:


> The only thing that stopped me from destroying you was role mechanics
> 
> 
> 
> plus I couldn't kill Haku in the end


You could've lynched me, but you didn't have the guts to follow up on it.


----------



## Stelios (Dec 1, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> You could've lynched me, but you didn't have the guts to follow up on it.



Sooner or later I will snap you like a little twig for this smug.
The north remembers bitch 


I tried to kill you the same night you tried.

Your attack on *SinRaven* (*???*) was redirected to *White Wolf* (*Soifon*).


When the write up came up I knew you tried to take me down since there was no second death. The question in my head was if shiny is the other scum or alwaysmind now since i had this for nighty.


> *Kurotsuchi Nemu 涅 ネム*
> *Sleeping Number Seven*
> wincon: eliminate all threats to the town[
> 
> ...



Alwaysmind's poisoner stolen ability claim didn't help me to town read him either since I had White Wolfs role in front of me. I also didn't want to give away that I can shoot people so that town, especially nighty wouldn't start asking questions about my role.


----------



## Stelios (Dec 1, 2017)

but alas
the game was rigged


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 1, 2017)

S A L T


----------



## Stelios (Dec 1, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> S A L T



In your vagina


----------



## Stelios (Dec 1, 2017)

From 1 to 10 Parov Stelar live is a 25


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 1, 2017)

Stelios let's hang out again soon babe


----------



## Aries (Dec 1, 2017)

Will try to post the roles for that legend of korra (CR unfinished games tour) today. Would have done it sooner but been dealing with lately moving on from a very emotional abusive relationship, she's been poison to me, killing my optimism/joy and reason haven't been here much or been able to do some of the mafia games was excited to do.

Just 1 more week before semester ends and won't have to deal with her ever again

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Nello (Dec 1, 2017)

Aries said:


> Will try to post the roles for that legend of korra (CR unfinished games tour) today. Would have done it sooner but been dealing with lately moving on from a very emotional abusive relationship, she's been poison to me, killing my optimism/joy and reason haven't been here much or been able to do some of the mafia games was excited to do.
> 
> Just 1 more week before semester ends and won't have to deal with her ever again

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 1, 2017)

Aries said:


> Will try to post the roles for that legend of korra (CR unfinished games tour) today. Would have done it sooner but been dealing with lately moving on from a very emotional abusive relationship, she's been poison to me, killing my optimism/joy and reason haven't been here much or been able to do some of the mafia games was excited to do.
> 
> Just 1 more week before semester ends and won't have to deal with her ever again



You got this. Light at the tunnel almost there. 

Imagine what the previous avatars had to go through dealing with all their past, abusive relationship memories.


----------



## Magic (Dec 1, 2017)

Fuck I really love woman's legs in leggings. >_>
I was doing a figure drawing in class, teacher walks over.
Says some stuff, then while flipping through my drawings, stops and goes "Oh wow these are _really good legs"_
I think to myself "Yeah they're my favorite part."
but don't say that aloud of course.
A few seconds of silences passes.

LOL.

then uh later on the way home, raven haired, mature petite chick, dark jacket, black skirt, black leggings walking with me a few blocks. She tries to make eye contact.
but I'm like "Ugh I don't want to stare and turn my head."
but fuck she was beautiful.

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Magic (Dec 1, 2017)

Like I remember in law school, presenting a case.
One of my teammates had beautiful strong legs and she was wearing leggings.

I couldn't help glancing.... Like ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
like fucking hell.

Like fucking work of art, crafted by hands of saints. 

Like ughhhhhhhh hardcore.
Could trap me with a nice pair of legs.

my weakness

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 1, 2017)

Like I devolve into a fucking child. Unworthy. 
Fucking S curves.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 1, 2017)

Devolved into a degenerate.


----------



## Nello (Dec 1, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I couldn't help glancing.... Like ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> like fucking hell.
> 
> Like fucking work of art, crafted by hands of saints.
> ...


Are these rap lyrics


----------



## Magic (Dec 1, 2017)

In San Fran, on the way home from school. There is a Foot/Leg worship store. I never look at it. Cuz that's my fetish.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 1, 2017)

Nello said:


> Are these rap lyrics


Hey it does sound like a rap.

Cool.


----------



## Nello (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Dec 1, 2017)

Blue ball rap.


----------



## Magic (Dec 1, 2017)

Emberguard don't read this shit plz.


----------



## Emberguard (Dec 1, 2017)

> opens page
> First thing I see: 


RemChu said:


> Emberguard don't read this shit plz.


I... guess I should trust your judgement on this? Whatever "this" is

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 2, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Stelios let's hang out again soon babe



Een beetje moeilijk dit jaar. Het is een heel druk maand voor mij en ik ga naar buitenland ook.
Drop me a note though when you feel like it.


----------



## Chaos (Dec 2, 2017)

double dethy is here, sign-ups are open

get 'em while they're hot


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 2, 2017)

Are discord games a thing?


----------



## Magic (Dec 2, 2017)

Aries said:


> Will try to post the roles for that legend of korra (CR unfinished games tour) today. Would have done it sooner but been dealing with lately *moving on from a very emotional abusive relationship,* she's been poison to me, killing my optimism/joy and reason haven't been here much or been able to do some of the mafia games was excited to do.
> 
> Just 1 more week before semester ends and won't have to deal with her ever again


another one ?!

Dear god


----------



## Aries (Dec 2, 2017)

RemChu said:


> another one ?!
> 
> Dear god



Same person as last time, she lacked empathy and was more concerned about her social status among peers then how shitty she treated me as a friend or how it affected me. I told her my cousin passed away 2 days earlier and she got even further mad at me didn't apologize to her in person instead got a friend to do it for me, not seeing I was not in the right state in mind to talk to anyone in person. 

She blamed me for why her friends didn't think it was cool how she acted towards me. "You're making me look like a shitty person". In a week won't have to deal with her, its been a very awful month+ having to see her everyday and her acting very hostile towards me and being cool with everyone else.


----------



## Aries (Dec 2, 2017)

*Town*

1:* Avatar Korra*
(*Fire,Earth,Water*) You can investigate,protect or investigate a player anytime in the game as a one shot. If Mako(Cop),Bolin(Roleblocker) or Asami(Doctor) are killed you gain their abilities
(*Air*) You can redirect a killshot attempt to any player of your choosing as a one shot. If tenzin is killed you can redirect all actions to any person of your choosing. works once
(*Avatar State*)
2: Tenzin
(*AirBender*) Tenzin can not be lynched only killed
(*Calm and Collected*) Tenzin can redirect all actions that target him in the cycle back at the player. works twice and can redirect half the votes to any player of his choosing lynching 2 people over one. works once
3: *Mako*
(*Cop*) You can investigate a player and find out their alignment
(*Fire Bender Pro*) If Mako finds Mafia he can activate this to kill them
4: *Bolin*
(*Role Blocker*) You can role block any player in the game
(*Pabu*) Pabu can give you a clue on any anti-town player in the game except Amon. works twice
5: *Asami*
(*Doctor*) You can protect a player from actions
(*Shock Gloves*) you can roleblock a player for a cycle, You gain access to a one shot ability when it successfully blocks them
6: *General Iroh*
(*United forces Leader*) You can use any ability that has been used by a town player as a one shot each cycle
(*Fire Bender*) You can target any player and use a kill shot. works once
7: *Katara*
( *Water Bending Healing*) Can protect a player from being targeted from actions for 2 cycles. works twice
(*Ice*)Can role/vote block a player during the cycle
8: *Kai*
(*Thief*) You can target any player and steal one of their abilities as your own. works once
(*Run like the wind*) You gain +1 vote power each dayphase
9: *Lin Beifong*
(*Bulletproof*) You can not be killed by regular kills
(*The Chief*) you can target one anti-town group (Indies,Equalists,Red Lotus) from performing actions excluding GodFathers and Unalaq. cant' target the same group and only works twice
10: *Toph*(*Lie detect*) You can lie detect a player and find out if they are lying. works twice
(*Hearing the Earth*) Can reveal 1 investigation result from the cop in the game as a one shot aswell as reveal 3 messages from  at random from any anti town player. works twice, (No editing, doing so would lead to a psuedo punishment) Works twice
11: *Jinora*
(*Talking to Spirits*) Can bring back a player that has been killed or lynched for a cycle. you gain access to their abilities and vote power
(*Spiritually connected*) you are given a clue on who killed the player when they return back to the grave
12: *Bumi 
(Born Unlucky) Bumi is generic at the start of the game*
(*Born Lucky*) When a player has been lynched you can take one of their abilities for yourself. works twice
13: *Sokka*
(*Boomerang*) can use a random one shot ability. works three times
(*Black Blade*) Can target any player and have a 50% of killing them
14: *Aang*
(*Reincarnation*) You must be killed or lynched twice to get rid of you
(*Mastering all 4 elements*) Each phase you gain a one shot ability. immunity from kills in the 1st cycle, vote blocking in the 2nd dayphase, role blocking in the 2nd nightphase. during the third cycle you can use a kill shot as a one shot
(*Avatar State*) unlocked in the 4th cycle
15: *Zuko*
(*Lightning*) You can target any player and super kill them. only works once
(*Dual Blades*) Can destroy one write up action negating its effect excluding kill shots. works twice

Indies:
16: *Tarrlock
(Blood Bender) Tarrlock each cycle can target a player and take full control of their abilities
(Chairman) Tarrlock appears as town under investigation and can prevent 1 kill or lynch from taking place but works once*
*(New order) You win the game when the Equalists and the Avatars have been killed or lynched from the game*

17: *Unalaq*
*(Dark Spirits) Unalaq can revive a player that has been killed or lynched as a Dark Spirit zombie in the game gaining their vote power. *
*(Dark Avatar) You can use any abilities from the players that have been killed or lynched. works twice a cycle*
*(Vaatu) You win when you either have enough vote power to take over or Avatars have been killed or lynched form the game*
18: *Kuvira*
*(Great Uniter) Each cycle you can cult a player into your faction. for each player you recruit a new ability you unlock. works twice, you win the game when you and your faction have enough players to take over the game*
*(Metal Bender) Every killshot that targets you is absorbed by you, you can only be stopped either by the Avatars or through lynch*
*(Mecha Suit) After the 4th cycle this will activate, each phase a player will be randomly killed*

Mafia
*The Equalists
19: Amon
20: The Lieutenant*

*Red Lotus
21: Zaheer/P'li
22: Ghazan
23: Ming-Hua*

Secret Character
24: *Dark Korra*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jeroen (Dec 3, 2017)

Aries said:


> Secret Character
> 24: *Dark Korra*



So secret.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Dec 3, 2017)

The true secret character is the friends we made along the way.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 3, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> So secret.



Welcome to the modern age of gaming. Characters that should be in are now part of the upcoming DLC packs. Join now and get the season pass with the Fire Nation Pack which includes Ozai, Azula and Zhao coming midway through the game


----------



## Emberguard (Dec 3, 2017)

Aries said:


> Same person as last time, she lacked empathy and was more concerned about her social status among peers then how shitty she treated me as a friend or how it affected me. I told her my cousin passed away 2 days earlier and she got even further mad at me didn't apologize to her in person instead got a friend to do it for me, not seeing I was not in the right state in mind to talk to anyone in person.
> 
> She blamed me for why her friends didn't think it was cool how she acted towards me. "You're making me look like a shitty person". In a week won't have to deal with her, its been a very awful month+ having to see her everyday and her acting very hostile towards me and being cool with everyone else.



Looks like she has a lot of growing up to do. Sad when a family member dies. Hope you've got some supportive family around. If you need someone to talk to feel free to message me.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 3, 2017)

when u scroll past CR role lists cuz no matter how cool they look they’ll never see the light of day because he will always be distracted by some other meme theme that suddenly comes to mind and receives no promotion before he posts signups

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 3, 2017)

Dude she's uh psychotic. Who gets mad at you for your cuz dying?


----------



## Magic (Dec 3, 2017)

Straight up, she is a shitty person. Tell her to fuck off, don't apologize to her.


----------



## Magic (Dec 3, 2017)

Aries said:


> Welcome to the modern age of gaming. Characters that should be in are now part of the upcoming DLC packs. Join now and get the season pass with the Fire Nation Pack which includes Ozai, Azula and Zhao coming midway through the game


Where's Venom?!


----------



## Magic (Dec 3, 2017)

Tres bel

new band i like
"Phantogram (formerly Charlie Everywhere) is an American electronic rock duo from Greenwich, New York, formed in 2007 and consisting of Josh Carter (vocals, guitars) and Sarah Barthel (vocals, keyboards).[2][3] The band name was inspired by an optical illusion called a phantogram, in which two-dimensional images appear to be three-dimensional.[4] They described their sound as "street beat, psych pop".[5] According to Josh Carter, their music has "lots of rhythms, swirling guitars, spacey......""

loving it


----------



## Magic (Dec 3, 2017)

Started to listen to an old band, called Faith and the Muse. They sound like music from a time of bards and knights.


----------



## Aries (Dec 4, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> Looks like she has a lot of growing up to do. Sad when a family member dies. Hope you've got some supportive family around. If you need someone to talk to feel free to message me.



Thank you I appreciate it, the only positive thing can really say is friends have been very supportive concerning from friends. its been a real eye opener honestly, I expected everyone to side with her and kick me to the curb but its been the opposite, they think what she did wasn't cool or how she handled the situation wasn't mature and still want to be my friend even if she dislikes me.I want too put this situation with her behind me and move on from her, I've lost a few family members im life but the loss of mom and cousin stung the most, only thing can do is live the life my mom would have wanted me to have and one younger cousin wasn't able to live. thank you for that, I'll take you up on that offer, not this week as prepping for finals week but after Dec 11 will be free


W said:


> when u scroll past CR role lists cuz no matter how cool they look they’ll never see the light of day because he will always be distracted by some other meme theme that suddenly comes to mind and receives no promotion before he posts signups



After next week my time will free from school, should be able to start promoting games again



RemChu said:


> Dude she's uh psychotic. Who gets mad at you for your cuz dying?





RemChu said:


> Straight up, she is a shitty person. Tell her to fuck off, don't apologize to her.



She lacks empathy, I know a stubborn person when I see one because my sister is very stubborn individual and she falls in that same thinking pattern. In her head I made a mistake or did something wrong, no matter how much i apologized or tried to compromise to make things right that one thing she thought I did wrong was enough for her to continue to act vindictive and petty. Its hard to have a mature conversation when someone thinks their in the right and refuses to see things from another persons perspective. You don't have to see eye to eye with someone to atleast try to understand someones point of view, The sad reality is anybody in my shoes would have told her off ages ago, but because of what kind of person i am let alot of things slide, and because liked her was willing to overlook her flaws and blame myself for them to justify her actions and still be friends. She knew that but acts like was trying to make her look bad, now stuck in a position where no matter what I do she wins. Telling her off would only justify her shitty behavior towards me and makes me just like her. Moving on is the lesser of 2 evils, but that means she doesnt have to take responsibility for her own actions. I dont want to deal with her honestly but feel that stop hanging out with friends because of her is what she wants and not gonna give her the privilege of running me out


RemChu said:


> Where's Venom?!



He's gonna be a alternate costume like X was for Zero in Marvel vs Capcom 3


----------



## Shizune (Dec 4, 2017)

@Aries Aries sis when are you starting Naruto mafia?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Dec 4, 2017)

Girl trying to get Aries to tell me when he's dropping this game is like trying to get Nicki to tell us when she's dropping this album


----------



## Shiny (Dec 4, 2017)

That game will never happen


----------



## Aries (Dec 4, 2017)

Before the year ends Naruto game will be started


----------



## Jeroen (Dec 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> Before the year ends Naruto game will be started



Which year ?


----------



## Aries (Dec 4, 2017)

Who watches the MemeMen?

The Comedian-WAD-Ego
Rorcharch-CR-Troll
Nightowl-Legend-Order
Silk Spectre-Underworld Broker-Female
Dr. Manhattan-Vasto-Rage
Ozymandias-Platinum-Hope
Giant Squid/Nuke-Dr. White-Balance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Platinum (Dec 4, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Which year ?



           20XX


----------



## Shizune (Dec 4, 2017)

Aries said:


> Before the year ends Naruto game will be started



Do you think it's going to run past December 22nd?


----------



## Stelios (Dec 4, 2017)

Baby de maan vandaag is schitterend.


----------



## Magic (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 4, 2017)

Ah! I shoulda played this song in my lament in Shizune’s game.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 6, 2017)

Anyone got link to the past monogatari mafia game? I want some inspiration.


----------



## Roman (Dec 6, 2017)

31 today, huh


----------



## Platinum (Dec 6, 2017)

Congrats on being 1/10th of Waffles' age, Roman.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jeroen (Dec 6, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Congrats on being 1/50th of Waffles' age, Roman.



Fixed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 6, 2017)

Milk said:


> Anyone got link to the past monogatari mafia game? I want some inspiration.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 6, 2017)

Holy shit this game only had 30 pages? And it didn't even look like a slow game at the time. What happened to this forum.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Shizune (Dec 6, 2017)

@Aries I'm starting Members Mafia on the 20th. Is Naruto mafia gonna conflict with that?


----------



## Aries (Dec 6, 2017)

You can do it then, might do something similar to original dragonball. My game will likely end in Jan 2018


----------



## Stelios (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Shizune (Dec 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> You can do it then, might do something similar to original dragonball. My game will likely end in Jan 2018



If your game is going to end in January, that would mean it's starting around/after December 20th right?


----------



## Aries (Dec 7, 2017)

Shizune said:


> If your game is going to end in January, that would mean it's starting around/after December 20th right?


Yes


----------



## Shizune (Dec 7, 2017)

Aries said:


> Yes



Okay thanks Aries, I only had to ask like 4 times to get this answer.


----------



## Shizune (Dec 7, 2017)

Hey @Nello so I put a little more thought into that noobie game we were talking about and here's what I came up with:

Naruto - Forest Of Death arc themed
20 player game, 16 town 4 mafia
town: 1 doctor (Rock Lee) 1 cop (Anko), everyone else is generic and doesn't learn their role name until after they die (ie your pm only tells you that you're generic, on death you flip as Sakura or Shikamaru or whomever)
mafia: 1 innocent scanning godfather (Kabuto), 1 roleblocker (Zaku), Kin and Dosu as generic goons

With points starting next month, I think we could introduce this as a monthly game where anyone can sign up but new players take priority. It would provide an easy system where the existing players here could earn their recruitment points by directing new players to a designated noob-friendly game.

On top of this, I think we could pair this game with a Newbie of the Month award. The award wouldn't be based solely on the newbie game, but it would be a good starting place. I think if we can get this all up and running come points in January, it would be really good for the section.


----------



## Shizune (Dec 7, 2017)

And in that event, would we consider awarding points for winning Newbie of the Month since it could only really be won once?


----------



## Nello (Dec 7, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Hey @Nello so I put a little more thought into that noobie game we were talking about and here's what I came up with:
> 
> Naruto - Forest Of Death arc themed
> 20 player game, 16 town 4 mafia
> ...




I kinda feel like generic games are more hardcore and less newbie friendly tbh. Even though they're technically less complicated, they tend to be grittier and more hostile. And this forum is pretty role madness heavy anyway so I think it would be better to give everyone at least one ability so they get a good feel for NF mafia.

Hearing more opinions would be good though


----------



## Nello (Dec 7, 2017)

less* complicated not more


----------



## Shizune (Dec 7, 2017)

I'll wait for others to weigh in (@Law @WolfPrinceKouga etc.) but I personally feel that we should encourage new players to learn on generic games. Besides, that's the only way to make Forest Of Death possible without banning role revealing.


----------



## Chaos (Dec 7, 2017)

Generic games are much better for new people because it allows them to learn the base mechanics without all the ridiculous rolemadness fuckery going on.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 7, 2017)

Hey guys sign up for Gurren Lagann vs Kill la Kill maybe.

It has all the ridiculous rolemadness fuckery going on.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Chaos (Dec 7, 2017)

I need one more player for the double dethy by the way.

Someone sign up.


----------



## Shiny (Dec 7, 2017)

yea someone sign up, i want to watch the madness


----------



## Chaos (Dec 7, 2017)

So with Shiny signing up, we should be ready to start tomorrow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Dec 7, 2017)

Shiny said:


> yea someone sign up, i want to watch the madness




best way to watch is from close by


----------



## Shizune (Dec 7, 2017)

Didi what do you think about the idea of a monthly game aimed at new players when points start? Can we support it and do you think it should be generic or role madness?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 7, 2017)

Give them limited abilites(2 max), use the tree stump version of banning role revealing.


----------



## Didi (Dec 7, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Didi what do you think about the idea of a monthly game aimed at new players when points start? Can we support it and do you think it should be generic or role madness?




Monthly is a bit much, but have it like 4 or 3 times during the year as a 'come on newbies, there's a game for you to get started in!', should be good

I think generic is better to learn the basics
role madness could overwhelm them and learn them bad habits


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 7, 2017)

Didi said:


> *learn them bad habits*



Dutch cuteness intensifies. :blu


----------



## Didi (Dec 7, 2017)

I WAS REPLYING QUICKLY IN BETWEEN HEARTHSTONE MATCHES

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 7, 2017)

Didi said:


> I WAS REPLYING QUICKLY IN BETWEEN HEARTHSTONE MATCHES



It's the same in Swedish and Norwegian. You should pick them up.


----------



## Didi (Dec 7, 2017)

Zatch said:


> It's the same in Swedish and Norwegian. You should pick them up.



Tack

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Dec 7, 2017)

(that's one of the few words I know in Swedish, visited Sweden a couple of years ago)


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 7, 2017)

Didi said:


> (that's one of the few words I know in Swedish, visited Sweden a couple of years ago)



-is dutch
-likes pw
-has been to sweden


----------



## Didi (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 7, 2017)

I'd actually be curious to hear your take on Sweden because to my understanding, I feel as though The Netherlands and Sweden have many similarities. Did it feel like a completely new country?


----------



## Didi (Dec 7, 2017)

It's colder, more expensive, and more annoying to get alcohol

Pretty similar otherwise
same kinda people too

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 7, 2017)

Didi said:


> It's colder, more expensive, and more annoying to get alcohol
> 
> Pretty similar otherwise
> same kinda people too



SYSTEMBOLAGET. yeah, that's a big bummer. That's why everyone does pre-games and chips in. Norway is even more expensive than Sweden, bah.


----------



## Didi (Dec 7, 2017)

To be fair you guys earn a lot more to make up for it
it's only annoying when visiting

paying 8 fucking euros for a beer smh (tho it was in an expensive club, still...)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Dec 7, 2017)

Didi said:


> It's colder, more expensive, and more annoying


My man


----------



## Shizune (Dec 7, 2017)

Hey guys, I was having difficulty discussing that idea for recurring "newbie games" through the thread clutter so I made a new thread.



Please hop in and let me know your thoughts! I'm sure there's tons of improvements to make.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm out here with the pen and the pad thinking up some ideas...

I'll have to run them by you @Aries 

Also, let me know when i'm needed for co-hosting and shit.


----------



## Shizune (Dec 8, 2017)

She just dropped.

The best verse of her career.

I'm not okay.​


----------



## Magic (Dec 8, 2017)

$$$


----------



## Badalight (Dec 8, 2017)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Shizune (Dec 8, 2017)

Badalight said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK



What


----------



## Nello (Dec 8, 2017)

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Shizune (Dec 8, 2017)

Good evening. I'm here to talk about the fact that Nicki just said:

_Rap bitches is on my nuts, call 'em Chip 'n' Dale
These bitches can't see me, they should all be reading braille
Pull off in that GT with some Seagram's Ginger Ale
Tell that bitch I'm Oprah, she couldn't even be Gail_​


----------



## Aries (Dec 8, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I'm out here with the pen and the pad thinking up some ideas...
> 
> I'll have to run them by you @Aries
> 
> Also, let me know when i'm needed for co-hosting and shit.



I'm here somewhat. I'm free after today. Truly free after Tuesday


----------



## Aries (Dec 8, 2017)

It almost feels like I'm coming back home. This will keep me occupied for a while, help me move on from relationship. Time heals all wounds etc.


----------



## Aries (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Nello (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Platinum (Dec 8, 2017)

I hope you are all getting into the spirit of hope.


----------



## Shizune (Dec 9, 2017)

*sighs*

I just wanted a fucking album.


----------



## Legend (Dec 9, 2017)

I have returned.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 9, 2017)

.... who are you again?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 9, 2017)

Legend said:


> I have returned.



Great! Now sign up for my game

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 9, 2017)

You too @Platinum 

And you too @Nello

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 9, 2017)

The times they are a changing


----------



## Stelios (Dec 9, 2017)

current mood


----------



## Stelios (Dec 9, 2017)

i love snow

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 9, 2017)

I present thee a trip down Mafia community memory lane. 100% accurate


----------



## Aries (Dec 10, 2017)

Platman vs SuperTroll: Dawn of Hosting​


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 10, 2017)

So I heard Oro Jackson was shut down. Though it seems it's temporary.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 10, 2017)

After thinking about it for a bit... Goku Black and Zamasu will be town in DragonBall Mafia 3


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 11, 2017)

So on throne of lies (a mafia variant on steam) I just encountered my first instance of communication outside of the games normal means and it is certainly awkward situation. It's like uhhh what am I supposed to do and how do I notify everyone else of this properly? I did inform everyone of it as asap but was still a bad situation to be in.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 11, 2017)

Report the players in question? Post to general discussion.


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 11, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Report the players in question? Post to general discussion.


It is what I did.


----------



## Emberguard (Dec 11, 2017)

Unfortunately it happens elsewhere too. ToS has the same problem on occassion. Forum versions seem to be much less frequent for outside communication then these real time versions


----------



## Tiger (Dec 11, 2017)

People are less likely to cheat when they're part of a community like this. When games have a large time investment and their fellow players will be incredibly disappointed in them/remember it for years.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 12, 2017)

Spite and shame are the backbones of any good community


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 12, 2017)

Platinum said:


> *Spite* and shame are the backbones of any good community



Correct. 

Spite is Right.


----------



## Didi (Dec 12, 2017)

Spite is Might and Might makes Right


----------



## Jeroen (Dec 12, 2017)

Spite is for losers.


----------



## Shiny (Dec 12, 2017)

Time to watch some Z nations, best zombie series out there


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 12, 2017)

Spite the spiters to create an endless cycle of spite.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Nello (Dec 12, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Spite is for losers.


You just made it on to my spite list


----------



## Jeroen (Dec 12, 2017)

Nello said:


> You just made it on to my spite list



Have fun with that.


----------



## Aries (Dec 12, 2017)

Somewhere in the void vasto is drinking his coffee and adjusting his glasses going. "I was spiting before it was cool....Ba...Ba...Baka"


----------



## Shizune (Dec 12, 2017)

Where is @Superman anyways? The good sis better come back, he's a mafia icon.


----------



## Shiny (Dec 12, 2017)

he is posting shit in the dragonball section


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 12, 2017)

I saw a post from him somewhere saying hes burn out of mafia.

Give the man some time.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2017)

Lol, The room...

Rohan <3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Dec 12, 2017)

I broke Vasto. 

He shattered against the iron wall of hope


----------



## Didi (Dec 12, 2017)

>hope


----------



## Shizune (Dec 13, 2017)

As long as he's back by this time next month. RPG Mafia is coming at your WIGS.
​


----------



## Shizune (Dec 13, 2017)

Same with @Dr. White. Saw this GOOD sis say he wanted to unsign from my game. Can you imagine? Dr. White not playing in my biggest game?

White if you want to fight, that's fine. But you're playing that game regardless!
​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Dec 13, 2017)

Speaking of wigs being tossed by mafia games, where is Franky? I'm ready to be left bald by Undertale.
​


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2017)

Attack on titan story right now.  Just keeps getting better. wish the character design would improve too.


----------



## Aries (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2017)

Saw The Disaster Artist today.

The feels.


----------



## Aries (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Dec 14, 2017)

I will see the new star wars at 10 pm. *yawn* but I've lost interest in that.


----------



## Magic (Dec 14, 2017)

But, Rem, it's Star Wars, how can you not be xcited? Do you not enjoy the light and dark side and the vroom vroom glow sticks?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 14, 2017)

I'm probably the only person in NF who liked this film.

But I'm the only person in NF who likes a lot of things. It's hard to get around this site nowadays, everywhere I go it's people bashing things I like.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 14, 2017)

Not just NF, tbh. Internet in general. I feel like this generation is getting overwhelmingly critical about stories and is getting increasingly harder to please. No one can shut their brains to see things anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Old 1


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2017)

DUDE JUST TURN YOUR BRAIN OFF xD

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shiny (Dec 14, 2017)

I watch z nation and dragonball super so im braindead for a long time already

Just follow the train

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 14, 2017)

I dunno might be the internet geek audience. You go to the movies see Star Wars and everybody is cheering it and laughing loud. Then you look at the critics and it's positive reviews all the way. Then you go to any forum with a high nerd population and its like this is the worst film since Dragonball Evolution.

I think the internet has made some people lose the ability to just enjoy things.

The spoiler culture doesn't help too. Everybody in Konoha Threatre already knows all the major plot twists of the film without seeing it. And this movie rides a lot on plot twists, so of course you won't enjoy it if you just hear about them out of order.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 14, 2017)

Also this Star Wars too so expect the most fanatic fanboys on Earth.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2017)

>trusting (((critics))) about movies made by the (((mouse)))


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 14, 2017)

Didi said:


> >trusting (((critics))) about movies made by the (((mouse)))



I saw the movie. I don't need to trust or distrust anyone.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2017)

yeah okay I guess
just wanted to point out your appeal to both authority and majority


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 14, 2017)

Didi said:


> yeah okay I guess
> just wanted to point out your appeal to both authority and majority



I'm not appealing to anything. I'm trying to discuss a discrepancy in opinion between the authority, the majority, and another group.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Shiny (Dec 14, 2017)

But star wars movie really sucked, some people were sleeping in the movie


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 14, 2017)

if any of u fucks spoil me i will Skin u alive

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Dec 14, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 14, 2017)

That new star wars movie is something else. I don't want to spoil anyone so scroll past this message if don't want to be spoiled. I liked when

Spoiler alert... 

Luke Skywalker appeared

End spoilers...

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 14, 2017)

Didi said:


> DUDE JUST TURN YOUR BRAIN OFF xD


Yo,

hahahaha


----------



## Shizune (Dec 14, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I dunno might be the internet geek audience. You go to the movies see Star Wars and everybody is cheering it and laughing loud. Then you look at the critics and it's positive reviews all the way. Then you go to any forum with a high nerd population and its like this is the worst film since Dragonball Evolution.
> 
> I think the internet has made some people lose the ability to just enjoy things.
> 
> The spoiler culture doesn't help too. Everybody in Konoha Threatre already knows all the major plot twists of the film without seeing it. And this movie rides a lot on plot twists, so of course you won't enjoy it if you just hear about them out of order.



Some people just have different taste. I generally don't bother going to the cinema anymore because mainstream movies are so consistently trash I can't be bothered. The humor in particular is usually both recycled and offensive.

Those high-budget blockbuster movies are the _worst_. I always imagine they're made to appeal to the middle Americans who drive minivans and vote for Donald Trump.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 14, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Some people just have different taste. I generally don't bother going to the cinema anymore because mainstream movies are so consistently trash I can't be bothered. The humor in particular is usually both recycled and offensive.
> 
> Those high-budget blockbuster movies are the _worst_. I always imagine they're made to appeal to the middle Americans who drive minivans and vote for Donald Trump.



I'm divided on that. A lot of mainstream is trash. But some mainstream is trash that is only enjoyable if you have a low level of culture, others are trash that are also very fun. Things like Star Wars and marvel films fall in the later category to me. And there are always some hidden gems. Like, if you tell me stuff like Kingsman or Baby Driver are trash I'll have to queston your taste.

And I'm not particulary mad about offensive humor tbh, we have improved a long way on that. With the level of concern Holywood has with not being offensive we already have a giant anti-SJW movement. Imagine if they tried to move faster on that.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 14, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Some people just have different taste. I generally don't bother going to the cinema anymore because mainstream movies are so consistently trash I can't be bothered. The humor in particular is usually both recycled and offensive.
> 
> Those high-budget blockbuster movies are the _worst_. I always imagine they're made to appeal to the middle Americans who drive minivans and vote for Donald Trump.


You should go see Lady Bird. I posted trailer above.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 14, 2017)

net neutrality was overturned today purely become the instruments of this administration seek no other purpose other than to be vindictively contrarian and do the complete opposite of its predecessor with regards to policymaking 

for no other reason than

you guessed it

spite

spite always wins

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platinum (Dec 14, 2017)

I didn't enjoy TFA as much as the whole world seemed to, so i'm hoping TLJ can redeem it. 

Otherwise i'm just going to be looking forward to the Obi Wan movie and that's it >.>


----------



## Magic (Dec 14, 2017)

W said:


> net neutrality was overturned today purely become the instruments of this administration seek no other purpose other than to be vindictively contrarian and do the complete opposite of its predecessor with regards to policymaking
> 
> for no other reason than
> 
> ...



I'm so mad right now.


----------



## Aries (Dec 14, 2017)

Not even hope can stop this rage


----------



## Shizune (Dec 14, 2017)

I just got a fortune cookie that said:

"Let hatred turn into friendship because of your existence."

If that ain't a Naruto quote...


----------



## Shizune (Dec 14, 2017)

Also I just wanna say, I really like this section and everyone in it and I really enjoy hosting games here.

I really doubt anywhere else would give me this experience.

Y'all really da bomb.com.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Dec 14, 2017)

And I'm super super excited to host RPG Mafia. I'm hoping this is gonna be an experience to remember for y'all. I'm really mixing D&D elements with mafia elements to create something in the middle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Dec 14, 2017)

Omg I'm sorry for the quad post, but _where _is the sis @Franky? I'm sooo excited about Undertale


----------



## Aries (Dec 14, 2017)

I blame platinum. He treated vasto like a magikarp and then he evolved into a gyarados


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 14, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm probably the only person in NF who liked this film.
> 
> But I'm the only person in NF who likes a lot of things. It's hard to get around this site nowadays, everywhere I go it's people bashing things I like.





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Not just NF, tbh. Internet in general. I feel like this generation is getting overwhelmingly critical about stories and is getting increasingly harder to please. No one can shut their brains to see things anymore.


The funny thing to me is a lot of the criticisms are straight laughable and proof that people don't understand context. At least for TFA criticism. 

Nowadays a movie having "flaws" means it's trash and needs to be hated on. Like the movie somehow offended you personally. I watched Justice League yesterday with my friends and while I thought it was mediocre, I feel no need to go trash on it. My friends and I discussed the movies shortcomings, what we liked, etc. I guess constructive discussion is beyond these movie snobs though.


----------



## Shizune (Dec 14, 2017)

To be fair some stuff is sacred. Like that bum ass Warcraft movie that proved nobody can be trusted with this precious franchise.


----------



## Magic (Dec 15, 2017)

I enjoyed the movie. Nice to see the theater packed.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 15, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> The funny thing to me is a lot of the criticisms are straight laughable and proof that people don't understand context. At least for TFA criticism.
> 
> Nowadays a movie having "flaws" means it's trash and needs to be hated on. Like the movie somehow offended you personally. I watched Justice League yesterday with my friends and while I thought it was mediocre, I feel no need to go trash on it. My friends and I discussed the movies shortcomings, what we liked, etc. I guess constructive discussion is beyond these movie snobs though.



Tbh JL is a special case because of the terrible films that came before it and the Marvel vs DC context. It's fun to bash DC out of how much they are fialing to reach Marvel's level.

But yeah, the film wasn't that bad.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 15, 2017)

The amount of hate people give it those movies because Rey's power level is not "consistent" is hilarious though.

Like, have you never watched an action film before. She's the protagonist of an action blockbuster, of course she is overpowered.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Emberguard (Dec 15, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> The funny thing to me is a lot of the criticisms are straight laughable and proof that people don't understand context. At least for TFA criticism.
> 
> Nowadays a movie having "flaws" means it's trash and needs to be hated on. Like the movie somehow offended you personally. I watched Justice League yesterday with my friends and while I thought it was mediocre, I feel no need to go trash on it. My friends and I discussed the movies shortcomings, what we liked, etc. I guess constructive discussion is beyond these movie snobs though.


My biggest problem with TFA is they advertised it'd be a new movie.... but it wasn't really. It was little more then a rerun of the original in shiny packaging. It was a lot closer to being what you'd expect from a re-boot rather then a continuation of the story.

Because I came into the cinema looking for a new star wars movie I found myself being bored with it very quickly and wanting to leave my seat. But had I gone in expecting a re-boot I probably would have loved it. It was well made, it's only real flaw was (A) it was repeating too much from the originals (B) Kylo Ren was introduced as a unstoppable force.... and then suddenly wasn't? Rey didn't have any training and was somehow able to overwhelm Kylo fairly easily which makes it rather confusing as to just how strong Ren is. Although, Mum thinks it's because he was distracted by the pretty girl xD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm finally done writing all the roles for my game. Took a lot of procrastination, two anime rewatches and some inspiration downtimes, but it is finished and the result is awesome.

Now time to send invites.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 15, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> My biggest problem with TFA is they advertised it'd be a new movie.... but it wasn't really. It was little more then a rerun of the original in shiny packaging. It was a lot closer to being what you'd expect from a re-boot rather then a continuation of the story.
> 
> Because I came into the cinema looking for a new star wars movie I found myself being bored with it very quickly and wanting to leave my seat. But had I gone in expecting a re-boot I probably would have loved it. It was well made, it's only real flaw was (A) it was repeating too much from the originals (B) Kylo Ren was introduced as a unstoppable force.... and then suddenly wasn't? Rey didn't have any training and was somehow able to overwhelm Kylo fairly easily which makes it rather confusing as to just how strong Ren is. Although, Mum thinks it's because he was distracted by the pretty girl xD



Watch the new one. It's a lot more original imo.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Chaos (Dec 15, 2017)

Shizune said:


> And I'm super super excited to host RPG Mafia. I'm hoping this is gonna be an experience to remember for y'all. I'm really mixing D&D elements with mafia elements to create something in the middle.



I really want to play this. I love tabletop.

But I'm pretty sure I'll flake if I sign-up so I won't pollute the game with my inactivity.


----------



## Shizune (Dec 15, 2017)

Chaos said:


> I really want to play this. I love tabletop.
> 
> But I'm pretty sure I'll flake if I sign-up so I won't pollute the game with my inactivity.



Then sign up but don't go inactive.  You can manage 2-3 posts a day I'm sure.


----------



## Shizune (Dec 15, 2017)

BIIIIIIITCH.

She SNAPPED. She went OFF. :WOW​


----------



## Shizune (Dec 15, 2017)

_Bitches MUST be eating ass 'cause I SWEAR they bottom feedas!
All these bitches rockin inches 'cause they followin they LEADA!
I should switch it up on hoes and rock an AFRO like LUPITA!

_​


----------



## Chaos (Dec 15, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Then sign up but don't go inactive.  You can manage 2-3 posts a day I'm sure.



I'm all or nothing to be honest. I either waste all my time on work checking and reading the thread or I don't read shit and lose interest in one phase. There's no in between and I don't have time to do the first right now.


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 15, 2017)

Crugyr said:


>


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 15, 2017)

ALRIGHT I WANT TO KNOW Y'ALLS OPINIONS FOR FUNZIES  (no one says that but yes)


WHOSE YOUR FAVORITE QUEEN FROM THIS TRAILER (Mother Ru doesn't count obviously)


----------



## Aries (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Aries (Dec 15, 2017)

It seems my prodigal son @Crugyr has returned. The forces of troll are gathering up. Platinum their is no new hope for you and your team. It ends right here with the revenge of the trolls


----------



## Aries (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Tiger (Dec 15, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I dunno might be the internet geek audience. You go to the movies see Star Wars and everybody is cheering it and laughing loud. Then you look at the critics and it's positive reviews all the way. Then you go to any forum with a high nerd population and its like this is the worst film since Dragonball Evolution.
> 
> I think the internet has made some people lose the ability to just enjoy things.
> 
> The spoiler culture doesn't help too. Everybody in Konoha Threatre already knows all the major plot twists of the film without seeing it. And this movie rides a lot on plot twists, so of course you won't enjoy it if you just hear about them out of order.





WolfPrinceKouga said:


> The funny thing to me is a lot of the criticisms are straight laughable and proof that people don't understand context. At least for TFA criticism.
> 
> Nowadays a movie having "flaws" means it's trash and needs to be hated on. Like the movie somehow offended you personally. I watched Justice League yesterday with my friends and while I thought it was mediocre, I feel no need to go trash on it. My friends and I discussed the movies shortcomings, what we liked, etc. I guess constructive discussion is beyond these movie snobs though.




The truth in these posts is overwhelming.

Cynicism and an overall movement that liking something or caring about something is "lame" has polluted the internet and the entire 12-35 generation.

Being a nerd is allowing yourself to be excited about something, without caring about who is jealous of your enthusiasm. Making yourself vulnerable because you're honest about an excitement you have within you.

Armchair critics are not to be applauded.



> It is not the critic who counts; not the man who points out how the strong man stumbles, or where the doer of deeds could have done them better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly; who errs, who comes short again and again, because there is no effort without error and shortcoming; but who does actually strive to do the deeds; who knows great enthusiasms, the great devotions; who spends himself in a worthy cause; who at the best knows in the end the triumph of high achievement, and who at the worst, if he fails, at least fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who neither know victory nor defeat.
> -- Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 15, 2017)

I don't know what is the cause. people just like to bash things. Might be herd mentality, you want to gang together with a group of bullies to make fun of someone else.

Or they have gotten so use to nitpicking things in the internet they cannot watch something anymore without spotting all of its "flaws". As if there is any work of fiction without flaws.

I measure things by how much they made me enjoy me, and how much they bored me. Most things I like have a huge amount of reasons for me to enjoy, and very little moments of boredom. I can ignore the bad if it brings me joy.

But people demand perfection. But not Mary Sues. And not flawed characters either becase they destroy previous lore. They want originality. But not cheap plot twists because that's a Shaymalan thing. But not copies of previous things. You must be loyal to the original, but you must not follow a formula. It must have badass characters, but those characters better not die. But you better kill some characters or it will have no tension. And it better have some sexy female characters. But they better be interesting not just eye candy. But not too dramatic because no one wants female drama. And so on...

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Crugyr (Dec 15, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


>





Aries said:


> It seems my prodigal son @Crugyr has returned. The forces of troll are gathering up. Platinum their is no new hope for you and your team. It ends right here with the revenge of the trolls


What a troll though. That’s the question


----------



## Magic (Dec 15, 2017)

sleepy time


----------



## Aries (Dec 15, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> What a troll though. That’s the question




Troll is life. Life is troll. We do not seek questions for we are the answer to all.


----------



## Aries (Dec 16, 2017)

Lets play marry, fuck, spitekill or friend zone 

And your lucky Bachelors

1: Vasto-Rage
2: Platinum-Hope
3: CR-Troll
4: Legend-Order

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 16, 2017)

Aries said:


> Lets play marry, fuck, spitekill or friend zone
> 
> And your lucky Bachelors
> 
> ...


Marry Hope, Fuck Rage, Spitekill Troll, Friend Zone Order.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Platinum (Dec 16, 2017)

.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 16, 2017)

ANSWER MY QUESTION YOU TOOLS

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 16, 2017)

Aries said:


> Lets play marry, fuck, spitekill or friend zone
> 
> And your lucky Bachelors
> 
> ...


Can I spitekill them all?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 16, 2017)

Aries said:


> Lets play marry, fuck, spitekill or friend zone
> 
> And your lucky Bachelors
> 
> ...


Marry vasto, spitekill legend, fuck Aries, Friend zone platinum

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 16, 2017)

Aries said:


> Lets play marry, fuck, spitekill or friend zone
> 
> And your lucky Bachelors
> 
> ...



Marry Vasto, friendzone Plat, spitekill CR, fuck Legend.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Didi (Dec 16, 2017)

Aries said:


> Lets play marry, fuck, spitekill or friend zone
> 
> And your lucky Bachelors
> 
> ...




Spitekill CR
Marry Plat
Hatefuck Vasto
Friendzone Legend

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 16, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> ANSWER MY QUESTION YOU TOOLS



What’s the question ? And why haven’t you found a place yet FB is full with Dutch geek groups for cohabitance


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 16, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> ALRIGHT I WANT TO KNOW Y'ALLS OPINIONS FOR FUNZIES  (no one says that but yes)
> 
> 
> WHOSE YOUR FAVORITE QUEEN FROM THIS TRAILER (Mother Ru doesn't count obviously)


This question


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 16, 2017)

Or are you afraid y'all will turn gay if you give even just a little thought on a Drag Queen reality show?


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 16, 2017)

I only have one thing to say about that: don't be afraid. Being gay is the best.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 16, 2017)

Stelios said:


> What’s the question ? And why haven’t you found a place yet FB is full with Dutch geek groups for cohabitance


Link?


----------



## Aries (Dec 16, 2017)

If I've learned anything from video games it's that when you meet enemies, it just means you're going in the right direction

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 16, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Link?


----------



## Aries (Dec 16, 2017)

In a mafia section far far away...

Mafia Wars Prequels

Yoda-Law
Mace Windu-Vasto
Obi Wan Kenobi-Marco
Anakin Skywalker-CR
Ahsoka Tahno-Psychic
Qui Gon-Mr. Waffles
Padme-Emberguard
Jar Jar Binks-
R2D2-Nello
3-CPO- Alwaysmind

The Egotists
Count Dooku-WAD
General Grevious-Didi
Assaj Ventress-SinRaven

Jango/Boba Fett- Cubey/God

Dark side
Emperor Palpatine-Platinum
Darth Maul-WolfPrinceKiba
Savage Oppress-Dragon D. Luffy
General Tarkin-Stelios

Mafia Wars Original...
Luke Skywalker-Cruygr
Princess Leia-Underworld Broker
Han Solo-White Wolf
Chewbacca-Hachibi
Lando-Legend

Jabba The Hutt-

New Mafia Wars
Rey-Pou
Po-Nfcnorth
Finn-Dr. White

Snoke-Grandpa Uchiha
Kylo Ren-Viole
Phasma-Nitty Scott

Subject to change

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 16, 2017)

Aries said:


> General Tarkin-Stelios


----------



## Shiny (Dec 16, 2017)

Aries said:


> In a mafia section far far away...
> 
> Mafia Wars Prequels
> 
> ...



no shiny?


----------



## God (Dec 16, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Man reading this game on MM is like watching that one kid that spent his whole HS life in a locker finally getting his sweet revenge by making you wait 8hrs at some shady tech support call center.



Goddamit


----------



## Aries (Dec 16, 2017)

Shiny said:


> no shiny?



Work in progress. You will be in it. Just trying to adjust some things

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 16, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I don't know what is the cause. people just like to bash things. Might be herd mentality, you want to gang together with a group of bullies to make fun of someone else.
> 
> Or they have gotten so use to nitpicking things in the internet they cannot watch something anymore without spotting all of its "flaws". As if there is any work of fiction without flaws.
> 
> ...


This movie does have legitimate plot holes and problems, but I move on. You can also tell the director changed.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 16, 2017)

It is rude to ignore people you know.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 16, 2017)

You only put me as Darth Maul for the DDL connection as Savage Oppress. In terms of the mafia community as a whole and the whole faction thing, it makes the most sense for Aries to be Anakin, Platinum Obi-Wan, myself as Luke and one of the newbies as Rey. Pou is fitting in some ways, a bit too thin skinned yet that could be equated to Rey running from her destiny at first then growing stronger.

In terms of personality, closest for me would be Dooku.


----------



## God (Dec 16, 2017)

WPK makes sucking his own dick look like it's almost not sad af.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 16, 2017)

I for one look forward to the day that the female characters aren't only assigned to either female or gay users.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 16, 2017)

I mean it's all nice and fun the first three times but like the seventeenth time in a row someone compares me to a female character just because I have feminine qualities it gets kinda old (and offensive).

Of course, I take it too seriously, but part of me just wanted to make that clear.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 16, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> You only put me as Darth Maul for the DDL connection as Savage Oppress. In terms of the mafia community as a whole and the whole faction thing, it makes the most sense for Aries to be Anakin, Platinum Obi-Wan, myself as Jar-Jar and one of the newbies as Rey. Pou is fitting in some ways, a bit too thin skinned yet that could be equated to Rey running from her destiny at first then growing stronger.
> 
> In terms of personality, closest for me would be Dooku.


ftfy

Reactions: Like 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 16, 2017)

Now back to my question:


Which of these Queens do you  guys like the most, based on this trailer alone? I'm genuinely curious what appeals to you.

Don't worry, watching it doesn't make you less masculine.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 16, 2017)

Tbh I should be Han Solo with WPK as my hairy sidekick. It all fits.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 16, 2017)

If were to change it to fit something like that ala faction based. I would change Darth Maul to Vasto and Savage Oppress to SinRaven. Assaj Ventress to Nitty Scott. Qui Gon to Marco. 

Keep myself as Anakin Skywalker, Platinum as Obi Wan Kenobi. Ahsoka Tano as Underworld Broker. 

Keep WAD as Count Dooku. He fits the whole paragon rebels trope so well. Yoda as Mr. Waffles, Palpatine as Law. Mace Windu as White Wolf. 

I would put Luffy as luke skywalker, wpk as hans solo, psychic as princess Leia and Legend as Boba fett.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 16, 2017)

Cubey said:


> WPK makes sucking his own dick look like it's almost not sad af.


I don't see how any of that was self-wankery. Dooku in the end was a pawn that got disposed of for a younger, more powerful apprentice.

We need a new team : Team Salt. Consisting of Cubey, Dr.White, Legend and the Omega Wolf.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 16, 2017)

I'm torn in that I actually like Boba Fett yet in the end he does job to Han like Legend does to me.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 16, 2017)

Aries said:


> Mace Windu as White Wolf.


The disrespect

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 16, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> It is rude to ignore people you know.


???


----------



## Aries (Dec 16, 2017)

Switching Mace Windu to Didi, General Grevious to Cubey. Shiny as C-3PO. Alwaysmind for Lando


----------



## God (Dec 16, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I don't see how any of that was self-wankery. Dooku in the end was a pawn that got disposed of for a younger, more powerful apprentice.
> 
> We need a new team : Team Salt. Consisting of Cubey, Dr.White, Legend and the Omega Wolf.



“I should tooootally be luke....” you know, the guy the whole series is about.

Dude, you are a fucking joke.


----------



## Magic (Dec 17, 2017)

The future, is here.

Can you imagine all of us playing a mafia game in a vr room like this? :0)


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 17, 2017)

Cubey said:


> “I should tooootally be luke....” you know, the guy the whole series is about.
> 
> Dude, you are a fucking joke.


That has to do with the progression of the Hope faction, not some power trip were I'm the main character.

Context is important.


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 17, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 17, 2017)

> salt crew
>wpk rates my post ningen hours later

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 17, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I mean it's all nice and fun the first three times but like the seventeenth time in a row someone compares me to a female character just because I have feminine qualities it gets kinda old (and offensive).
> 
> Of course, I take it too seriously, but part of me just wanted to make that clear.



Damn.


----------



## Legend (Dec 17, 2017)

.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 17, 2017)

RemChu said:


> ???


The question regarding the drag queen video I posted three times now that people don't even want to pay attention to.

Psh. You guys are no fun and a bunch of homophobes I tell ya.


----------



## Didi (Dec 17, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> The question regarding the drag queen video I posted three times now that people don't even want to pay attention to.
> 
> Psh. You guys are no fun and a bunch of homophobes I tell ya.




I just don't care enough to spend my free time for something I care nothing about
buy me a drink and I'll do it


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 17, 2017)

Cubey said:


> “I should tooootally be luke....” you know, the guy the whole series is about.
> 
> Dude, you are a fucking joke.


You do realise you're just as full of yourself right? 

Some of y'all really need a mirror.


----------



## Legend (Dec 17, 2017)

>.>


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 17, 2017)

Didi said:


> I just don't care enough to spend my free time for something I care nothing about
> buy me a drink and I'll do it


Wow 2 minutes wow.

But at least you're honest about it. Still, it would be nice to spend a little of your own time do so something someone else wants for once.


----------



## Didi (Dec 17, 2017)

I didn't know it was 2 minutes, didn't click on the video 

thought it would be longer


might do it then



tomorrow


----------



## Didi (Dec 17, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Still, it would be nice to spend a little of your own time do so something someone else wants for once.




or maybe not because I abhorr the implication here


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 17, 2017)

Didi said:


> I didn't know it was 2 minutes, didn't click on the video
> 
> thought it would be longer
> 
> ...


It actually is a little over 1 minute but I gave the other minute for thinking about the answer and posting.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 17, 2017)

Didi said:


> or maybe not because I abhorr the implication here


Well there is a bit of truth to it in this situation, innit?


----------



## Didi (Dec 17, 2017)

yes, but you said 'for once', that's what creates the implication which I don't like


----------



## Didi (Dec 17, 2017)

Though I can understand and forgive it if you didn't mean to be that harsh and were just annoyed cuz everyone ignored you


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 17, 2017)

Well then it's good I guess


----------



## Didi (Dec 17, 2017)

That doesn't say "yeah you're right, I'm sorry"


----------



## Stelios (Dec 17, 2017)

@SinRaven I just watched 25 seconds of that video before turning off. All that glitter and glamour and fashion is lost on men that dress like women. I see no appeal in this.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 17, 2017)

Didi said:


> That doesn't say "yeah you're right, I'm sorry"


Yeah you're right I'm sorry.

If it makes you feel any better my implication wasn't necessarily directed to you either.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 17, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I for one look forward to the day that the female characters aren't only assigned to either female or gay users.


Wasn't I Mirajane in the FT Comic?


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 17, 2017)

Stelios said:


> @SinRaven I just watched 25 seconds of that video before turning off. All that glitter and glamour and fashion is lost on men that dress like women. I see no appeal in this.


Aside from the fact that you're wrong, they are fucking glamorous, more glamorous than most women even, the glamour is not the point for the most part. It's about having fun. It's supposed to be hilarious.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 17, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> Wasn't I Mirajane in the FT Comic?


Yup. And Hitorio was Erza (although he didn't make an official appearance). 

I was Gray, Babby was Natsu, Chris was Happy, Mello was Cana, FGT was Elfman, Zeref was Loki (and Anego would've been Mystogan), Emi was Lucy, Goose was Makarov and there are a few others that I either randomly assigned (side characters) or that didn't make an appearance yet (Santi as Laxus  for example).

Good days. And as you see I don't always do gender assignment.


----------



## Didi (Dec 17, 2017)

the objectively best way is to genderbend EVERYONE


----------



## God (Dec 17, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> You do realise you're just as full of yourself right?
> 
> Some of y'all really need a mirror.



I’m incredibly humble actually. The irony here is you are a whiny little drama queen who rages over minor things.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 17, 2017)

Didi said:


> the objectively best way is to genderbend EVERYONE


See now that's why I love drag so much


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 17, 2017)

Cubey said:


> I’m incredibly humble actually. The irony here is you are a whiny little drama queen who rages over minor things.


How is that supposed to be ironic? Or relevant? Or true even? When did you see me last rage over something minor (ingame doesn't count, that's _always_ a strategy).

And: AHAHAHHAHAA

Humble. See _there_ is irony. The guy who named himself God for awhile.

AHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 17, 2017)

Aries said:


> Ahsoka Tano as Underworld Broker.



Havent seen star wars, but the Character sounds cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 17, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Aside from the fact that you're wrong, they are fucking glamorous, more glamorous than most women even, the glamour is not the point for the most part. It's about having fun. It's supposed to be hilarious.



It’s also about me having fun watching something. This is not fun. It displeases me aesthetically.


----------



## Didi (Dec 17, 2017)

Stelios said:


> It displeases me aesthetically.




This sentence is gayer than anything Sin has ever posted

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 17, 2017)

Didi said:


> This sentence is gayer than anything Sin has ever posted



Gay is your face , dicki


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 17, 2017)

Stelios said:


> It’s also about me having fun watching something. This is not fun. It displeases me aesthetically.


But why? Is it the idea of a penis underneath those clothes?


----------



## Stelios (Dec 17, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> But why? Is it the idea of a penis underneath those clothes?



No, not really it's more the way they talk and move. You know that feeling you get when something is very ridiculous and you can't keep on watching it? That.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 17, 2017)

Stelios said:


> No, not really it's more the way they talk and move. You know that feeling you get when something is very ridiculous and you can't keep on watching it? That.



I think the English term for that is secondhand embarassment.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 17, 2017)

Stelios said:


> No, not really it's more the way they talk and move. You know that feeling you get when something is very ridiculous and you can't keep on watching it? That.


I actually don't.  If something is very ridiculous it's only more incentive for me to keep watching. I love ridiculousness.

If it's something that I don't _get_ however.. Which I think that's what's the problem for you, you don't seem to _get_ it. Which is fine, but I wish you were a little more open minded about it. Thanks for giving it a shot though.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 17, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I think the English term for that is secondhand embarassment.


But there's nothing to be embarrassed about...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 17, 2017)

Sin you are trying hard to get people to argue with you but it's not working.

It's funny to watch tho.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## God (Dec 17, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> How is that supposed to be ironic? Or relevant? Or true even? When did you see me last rage over something minor (ingame doesn't count, that's _always_ a strategy).
> 
> And: AHAHAHHAHAA
> 
> ...



The god thing wasn’t serious, it was just a name everyone would want to have.

Anyways, you’re always botching about some nonsense, I don’t think I could laugh harder at any attempted criticisms from you if I tried.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 17, 2017)

I think SIA managed to release an ol time classic with her latest album


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 17, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Sin you are trying hard to get people to argue with you but it's not working.
> 
> It's funny to watch tho.


I'm not trying to start an argument but I do enjoy discussing things. I'm genuinely curious for your opinions.

Isn't the purpose of this place to discuss stuff anyway?


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 17, 2017)

Cubey said:


> The god thing wasn’t serious, it was just a name everyone would want to have.
> 
> Anyways, you’re always botching about some nonsense, I don’t think I could laugh harder at any attempted criticisms from you if I tried.


okay jaremi it's never that serious


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 17, 2017)

Come back when you have meaningful stuff to say, hun.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 17, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I'm not trying to start an argument but I do enjoy discussing things. I'm genuinely curious for your opinions.
> 
> Isn't the purpose of this place to discuss stuff anyway?



Sure it is, I'm just commenting on it.

You're doing that Nitty thing where he baits people into saying something homophobic so he can meltdown. Only your version is more moderate and ironic/self-aware.

As for me, I didn't watch the drag queen thing, but that's because I'm not feeling like explaining my mom why I am seeing a drag queen video. Nothing against it, tho.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 17, 2017)

Still curious to your opinions on the Queens. I want to know what people that don't know anything about the show or the people think about that minute of footage. Who they think looks the best/funniest etcetera.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 17, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You're doing that Nitty thing where he baits people into saying something homophobic so he can meltdown. Only your version is more moderate and ironic/self-a


But I'm not. Refer to the post above.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 17, 2017)

Is y'alls opinion of me really that low? I mean, I know I can be a mess, but haven't I shown time and time again that I'm also here for some good ol' fun discussion.

I'd say back in the OG SinRaven era my reputation was quite the opposite of now.


----------



## Stelios (Dec 17, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I actually don't.  If something is very ridiculous it's only more incentive for me to keep watching. I love ridiculousness.
> 
> If it's something that I don't _get_ however.. Which I think that's what's the problem for you, you don't seem to _get_ it. Which is fine, but I wish you were a little more open minded about it. Thanks for giving it a shot though.



It's ok. You have to accept the fact that just because someone is human and has feelings 
I may still not get it it or like it or give more than two shits about it  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



SinRaven said:


> Is y'alls opinion of me really that low? I mean, I know I can be a mess, but haven't I shown time and time again that I'm also here for some good ol' fun discussion.
> 
> I'd say back in the OG SinRaven era my reputation was quite the opposite of now.



Do you feel like self-loathing right now?  Because you seem like your self-esteem is low. Are you drinking girl?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 17, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Is y'alls opinion of me really that low? I mean, I know I can be a mess, but haven't I shown time and time again that I'm also here for some good ol' fun discussion.
> 
> I'd say back in the OG SinRaven era my reputation was quite the opposite of now.



I think you are an awesome dude, but you are somewhat of a troll too.

I apologize for thinking this was one of the instances were you were trolling, though.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 17, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Still curious to your opinions on the Queens. I want to know what people that don't know anything about the show or the people think about that minute of footage. Who they think looks the best/funniest etcetera.



Think I'm gonna give it a try in the evening


----------



## God (Dec 17, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Come back when you have meaningful stuff to say, hun.



The masturbation that goes on in this section of course wouldnt be meaningful to someone who participates in it.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 17, 2017)

Cubey said:


> The masturbation that goes on in this section of course wouldnt be meaningful to someone who participates in it.


What masturbation and what is my participation in it? And why wouldn't it be meaningful if I participated in it?


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 17, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I think you are an awesome dude, but you are somewhat of a troll too.
> 
> I apologize for thinking this was one of the instances were you were trolling, though.


No need to apologise. I know it can be confusing. At times I'm joking around and at times I just want some meaningful talk and I get that it's hard on the Internet to know in what tone someone is speaking, so it's not your fault.

Just remember I'm not a one-dimensional person.

And even though I enjoy drama from times, I definitely don't like to start drama (especially not from nothing miss Cubey). 

Same for Nitty BTW. I don't think he ever tries to bait people into saying homophobic stuff so he can start shit.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 17, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Same for Nitty BTW. I don't think he ever tries to bait people into saying homophobic stuff so he can start shit.



He did that on purpose in Inverse Mafia. Asked a teammate to say something homophobic so he could stage a meltdown and get lynched.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 17, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> He did that on purpose in Inverse Mafia. Asked a teammate to say something homophobic so he could stage a meltdown and get lynched.


Yeah but that's in game. That is always a different story that shouldn't be taken seriously out of game.


----------



## Magic (Dec 17, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> He did that on purpose in Inverse Mafia. Asked a teammate to say something homophobic so he could stage a meltdown and get lynched.


SinRaven EXPOSED


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2017)

that was funny as hell

i was his 3rd teammate and watched it happen


----------



## Stelios (Dec 17, 2017)

he did it one more time we were in the same mafia team and went ballistic on me got himself lynched. No premeditation or anything or higher plan. Familyparka was in the game as well iirc 

@familyparka @Degaforce  are you doing ok hombres ?


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2017)

is there a fight going on in here?


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 17, 2017)

Ava said:


> is there a fight going on in here?


The only fight I see is between Cubey and his ego.


----------



## Aries (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## God (Dec 17, 2017)

Nah.


----------



## Aries (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Shizune (Dec 18, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You're doing that Nitty thing where he baits people into saying something homophobic so he can meltdown. Only your version is more moderate and ironic/self-aware.



You honestly got me fucked up


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Cubey said:


> You are a whiny ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Get the fuck off my dick.


You're whining a lot more at the moment. Need some tissues, poor baby?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Dec 18, 2017)

To elaborate: I feel like people who are prejudiced should be treated like they treat others. That is, persecuted and ostracized. If you're not prejudiced, you should have no problem distancing yourself from that and apologizing when you come across that way.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Shizune (Dec 18, 2017)

Like @Cubey when he uses two homophobic slurs in the same sentence, against someone who's bisexual no less.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Shizune (Dec 18, 2017)

Stelios said:


> @SinRaven I just watched 25 seconds of that video before turning off. All that glitter and glamour and fashion is lost on men that dress like women. I see no appeal in this.





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Sin you are trying hard to get people to argue with you but it's not working.
> 
> It's funny to watch tho.



Just so we're clear, Stelios posted something really offensive and Sin was rightfully offended.

Y'all seem like the type of people who complain about "safe spaces," without realizing you're the ones making certain places uncomfortable.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Shizune (Dec 18, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You're doing that Nitty thing where he baits people into saying something homophobic so he can meltdown. Only your version is more moderate and ironic/self-aware.



And I think it's really crazy how you had the nerve to bring me into it.

This is why sometimes I feel like the divide between straight men and gay men is just too much sometimes. Sometimes you say the most brash, disrespectful, inconsiderate and condescending things. Sometimes I just don't have any interest in dealing with this and trying to bridge the gap.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Shizune (Dec 18, 2017)

And it's crazy because, like we make it out to seem like being straight and being gay isn't that different anymore. You wouldn't think I would avoid checking this thread because I might get really angry over some of you saying really offensive things. But unfortunately it has that presence.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 18, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Just so we're clear, Stelios posted something really offensive and Sin was rightfully offended.
> 
> Y'all seem like the type of people who complain about "safe spaces," without realizing you're the ones making certain places uncomfortable.




“Look at my shiny dress and say you like it or I m going to be uncomfortable”

Shizune I have no issues with you and Sinraven can attest that I m fun at parties. If I don’t like something I do not. The whole world may like it but I m the type of person that does not and will not succumb to social pressure. In short the whole world can go fuck off and as far as I m concerned it’s not my cup of tea.


----------



## Shizune (Dec 18, 2017)

Stelios said:


> “Look at my shiny dress and say you like it or I m going to be uncomfortable”
> 
> Shizune I have no issues with you and Sinraven can attest that I m fun at parties. If I don’t like something I do not. The whole world may like it but I m the type of person that does not and will not succumb to social pressure. In short the whole world can go fuck off and as far as I m concerned it’s not my cup of tea.



Stelios, two different people told you that you crossed a line with them and your response is to "fuck off." That's fine, I won't speak to you anymore if that's what you want. I just want you to have perspective on your childish behavior.

This has nothing to do with you "liking a dress."


----------



## Shizune (Dec 18, 2017)

Aries said:


> Lets play marry, fuck, spitekill or friend zone
> 
> And your lucky Bachelors
> 
> ...



Iconic.

Definitely fuck Legend, he seems like a sexual person so you know he'll get into it once you give him that good head.

Friendzone you Aries.

Marry Platinum, he's clearly the most eligible on this list.

And spitekill Vasto to make up for him abandoning us in our time of need.


----------



## Stelios (Dec 18, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Stelios, two different people told you that you crossed a line with them and your response is to "fuck off." That's fine, I won't speak to you anymore if that's what you want. I just want you to have perspective on your childish behavior.
> 
> This has nothing to do with you "liking a dress."



It was an analogy describing your behavior this very moment. if you can’t connect the dots maybe there’s no reason to talk to each other anyway.
Our fundamental difference is that I do not parade or advocate for my personal opinion. I give it when asked. If you don’t like it touché but don’t give me shit about it. Accept me like I accept you. If you can’t there’s not much I can do about it.
Stop going sensitive with me. Do you know how much shit in my life I had to take before I could stand with my own feet? And here you are taking an offense on an opinion that was not expressed as insult but was just honestly expressed?
What is wrong with you ? Grow up and move on and be proud for what you are. I m going to cheer you for that but don’t ask me to like your jokes or your music or a whole system of values that contradicts mine. I m not trying to force down your throat my values now do I?


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Tbh I agree with Nitty completely here. 

I do not fight these battles most of the time, because most of the time those comments aren't actually intended to insult.

But the fact is that we still live in the world where those kind of words hurt, because we're still ostracised by a lot of people. And either those words are used in an insulting way or come from a place of ignorance.

Frankly, like I said, I don't feel like fighting it most of the time, but I actually think that I should. The only way we win the battle is by fighting and not by letting it slide.


----------



## Shizune (Dec 18, 2017)

Stelios I stopped reading when you started into your tirade about your opinion because I don't care, that's not the point here, nobody cares about your opinion or oppressing or making you conform to anything because _nobody cares about your opinion_.

You said something that insulted other people and rather than apologize you're trying to turn the tables and make _us_ look "wrong." It's really childish and I'm not engaging with you. This is all the more frustrating because I tried to be kind and direct with you, and now I'm being scorned for it. It makes me wish I'd just insulted you instead.

This entire last page has been unbearable and I'm just gonna stop checking this thread because I'm determined to help carry this section's torch right now, but some of you have no sense of respect or decency. At least when I say something offensive, I apologize for it.


----------



## Shizune (Dec 18, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> But the fact is that we still live in the world where those kind of words hurt, because we're still ostracised by a lot of people. And either those words are used in an insulting way or come from a place of ignorance.



But we wouldn't know anything about _real_ pain, like whatever's happened in Stelios's life. We just need to learn to "love ourselves."

I just hope you know how much I'm having to restrain myself to be civil about this.


----------



## Stelios (Dec 18, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> But the fact is that we still live in the world where those kind of words hurt, because we're still ostracised by a lot of people. And either those words are used in an insulting way or come from a place of ignorance



Did I ostracize you? You personally met me you  asshole did I give you the vibe that I do not embrace diversity.  if you and Nitty are trolling me I ll smack your heads on the wall.
You both know how I feel about this matter. It shouldn’t come as a surprise to you so stop messing with me.


----------



## Stelios (Dec 18, 2017)

Shizune said:


> But we wouldn't know anything about _real_ pain, like whatever's happened in Stelios's life. We just need to learn to "love ourselves."
> 
> I just hope you know how much I'm having to restrain myself to be civil about this.




Love thyself is the best advice one can give you so I don’t see the problem here.


----------



## Stelios (Dec 18, 2017)

Yeah ok Fuck outta here I have to work. @SinRaven @Shizune  daddy loves you both, and I mean this , but don’t bust daddy’s balls.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Did I ostracize you? You personally met me you  asshole did I give you the vibe that I do not embrace diversity.  if you and Nitty are trolling me I ll smack your heads on the wall.
> You both know how I feel about this matter. It shouldn’t come as a surprise to you so stop messing with me.


Did I say that? I did not say that. Read again.

I do, however, feel like you come across insensitive a lot of times, and I think that has more to do with ignorance than actually not accepting us, but that's still something we need to comment on.

Also, we never forced you to like our stuff. Did I say "Hey guys watch this video and also watch the show and if you don't you suck"? No. I asked if you could watch it and give your opinion on the Queens because I was curious what someone who doesn't know anything about it would think about them. Them individually, mind you, not that you don't like them as a group for whatever reason.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Shizune said:


> But we wouldn't know anything about _real_ pain, like whatever's happened in Stelios's life. We just need to learn to "love ourselves."
> 
> I just hope you know how much I'm having to restrain myself to be civil about this.


I do. I understand. It's probably easier for me since I don't have to fight it often in my personal life, because I live in a very accepting environment, but also have the "perks" of coming off as straight most of the time. But the fact that it isn't as much of an issue for me, doesn't make it less of an issue in general.


----------



## Stelios (Dec 18, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I do, however, feel like you come across insensitive a lot of times, and I think that has more to do with ignorance than actually not accepting us, but that's still something we need to comment on.




Of course I am insensitive why would I be sensitivite? You are not even gay and even if you were you live in the most lgbt tolerant country of Europe and Nitty lives in a country were being gay is the new kool aid and tv promotes it. Yet you try to tell me your struggle is real because you are offended by my opinion? Just stop it.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Of course I am insensitive why would I be sensitivite? You are not even gay and even if you were you live in the most lgbt tolerant country of Europe and Nitty lives in a country were being gay is the new kool aid and tv promotes it. Yet you try to tell me your struggle is real because you are offended by my opinion? Just stop it.


Tolerant is such a bad word, but it perfectly describes it. We don't want to be tolerated, we want to be accepted.

And just because a lot of people accept us here doesn't mean that there aren't people that don't.  A lot of battles have been won, but the war isn't over.

The fact that I say coming across as straight is a 'perk' should say enough.

My cousin, who is gay and _looks_ gay gets called out for it often, to put it lightly, when he just is minding his own business walking through the streets. And there are more than enough people like him. How is that okay?


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

You're very ignorant right now Stelios.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 18, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Just so we're clear, Stelios posted something really offensive and Sin was rightfully offended.
> 
> Y'all seem like the type of people who complain about "safe spaces," without realizing you're the ones making certain places uncomfortable.



Bro I have absolutely nothing against gays. Will defend you to death.

I just think the drama that happens in this thread, specifically, is a little too forced sometimes. Everybody is chilling then somebody has a meltdown over something small, and suddenly we have both sides killing each other over a word, or some specific taste in anime, or whatever.

I probably goofed by bringing you though since I should have remembered you can't take things well, so I apologize.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 18, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Tolerant is such a bad word, but it perfectly describes it. We don't want to be tolerated, we want to be accepted.
> 
> And just because a lot of people accept us here doesn't mean that there aren't people that don't.  A lot of battles have been won, but the war isn't over.
> 
> ...




I did not say it’s ok. Take an offense with these people not with me. Take an offense with the whole god damn world if you must but not with me. You can consider me your friend, pick your battles with the right people.


----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2017)

Why did you do this DDL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 18, 2017)

I'll give you guys an advice which I saw from an article a couple years ago which probably helps:

Nobody likes being called homophobic. Or rascist, or sexist, etc.

When you point their fingers at someone and call them a name, they get defensive. And they will stop listening to whatever point you were making so they can defend their own honor. And your chance of convincing them of any point whatsoever is dead. You have killed whatever attempt at convincing or lecturing you were trying to make, and turned it into a fight. A silly, dirty, internet fight.

The reason is simple. In modern society, almost nobody self-identifies as sexist, rascist or homophobic. We are all pro most liberal causes. So when you put a label on someone, they will feel like being unjustly accused of something they are not.

That doesn't mean we don't have a tendence to be prejudiced. It just means, like Nitty pointed out, that tendence is way more automatic and instinctive than it seems at first. I don't say something homophobic because I hate gays, I do because it's some phrase I've said since forever that I've always thought was normal and didn't know it could insult gays. I have prejudice, but am not aware of it. We all do.

So the hint here is: instead of focusing on the person, focus on the object. Don't tell them they are homophobic. Make it less personal. Tell them the thing that just said may have been a little homophobic. That some people may be insulted by it. That it is not acceptable anymore. Be the friend who is trying to help a friend be less homophobic, not the enemy who is trying to ostracize them.

I know some of you will read this and be insulted because I'm proposing you be nice to homophobic people when they are not nice to you. I understand. But I am proposing you to be practical. You want the internet high horse, or the power to actually convince people? The later is more useful. I don't self identify as homophobic, but I'm aware I can say some dumb thing sometimes. But if your goal is to make me stop saying those things, it will be more productive you do what I just described above, then try to make a public ostracizing of me. I will listen to you. Because I'm trying to become a better person, and if you point some prejudiced behavior in me I hadn't noticed before, I will fix it.

Of course, this method doesn't apply to people who do self identify as homophobic, or rascist, or whatever. Those require all the public shaming and ostracizing you can give to them. They won't budge just by being told they are saying something homophobic, so they need to be faced with real life consequences to be convinced to change. Or maybe they will never change, and you have a better chance convincing their descendants. I dunno.

Point is, use different levels of aggressiveness against different levels of prejudice.

Hope I didn't insult anyone accidentally in this TL;DR. If so, be sure to tell me about it.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 18, 2017)

Didi said:


> Why did you do this DDL



I can't resist sometimes.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Shizune (Dec 18, 2017)

Keeping this brief so I don't lose my temper.

I'm just going to say that both DDL's and Stelios's most recent posts were _incredibly _offensive (Stelios's moreso) and confirm that I will no longer be posting here about anything except mafia.

Really, really angry and disappointed.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 18, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Keeping this brief so I don't lose my temper.
> 
> I'm just going to say that both DDL's and Stelios's most recent posts were _incredibly _offensive (Stelios's moreso) and confirm that I will no longer be posting here about anything except mafia.
> 
> Really, really angry and disappointed.



Please point it out how, I am willing to learn.

You will not get me to back down easily on the general idea of my wall of text tho, from experience it really seems like an effective method at internet discussions.

But I'm aware I may have said some dumb shit in the middle of it.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I did not say it’s ok. Take an offense with these people not with me. Take an offense with the whole god damn world if you must but not with me. You can consider me your friend, pick your battles with the right people.


No. Even if you consider yourself an ally,  there are still a lot of things you say that hurt us, intentionally or not, and we definitely should say something about it. If you truly are an ally, you'd understand that.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> probably goofed by bringing you though since I should have remembered you can't take things well, so I apologize.


This is not an apology DDL.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 18, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I did not say it’s ok. Take an offense with these people not with me. Take an offense with the whole god damn world if you must but not with me. You can consider me your friend, pick your battles with the right people.



I'm have to admit I did not actually read most of your posts.

But from Sin and Shizune's posts, it seems you said some random homophobic crap without knowing you did.

So I will tell you the same thing I told to them in my TL;DR. It's not about you. I know you don't consider yourself homophobic. But that doesn't mean you can't slip. We all slip sometimes. If you want to be their friend, recognize when you are slipping and make sure you don't slip again. This way you help by at least not getting in the way.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Tell them the thing that just said may have been a little homophobic.


But that's exactly what I've been doing this entire discussion and la-di-da, it's still being taken as a personal attack.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 18, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> This is not an apology DDL.



Ok fine.

I made a comment about you two baiting. I'm still not fully convinced that either of you don't bait sometimes. But I admit that by bringing it into the discussion, I insulted you and failed to notice the fact that you were not baiting in this specific instance, and I should be more careful before accusing people of baiting when sometimes they are just posting videos they like. I'm also aware some of the people talking to you did say some homophobic things, and I support your right of arguing with them (though my opinion on how you should do it might be different, as shown by my big post. You feel free to take my opinion or not, it's up to you).

So i'm sorry for my unnecessary aggression .

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 18, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> But that's exactly what I've been doing this entire discussion and la-di-da, it's still being taken as a personal attack.



Ok I didn't read most of your discussion. If you think you are doing that, then fine. Tbh I just felt like showing an awesome point I saw in the internet sometime ago.

I also think Stelios really fits into the category of "not self identified homophobic but prone to slipping". Not sure about Cubey tho.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 18, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm have to admit I did not actually read most of your posts.
> 
> But from Sin and Shizune's posts, it seems you said some random homophobic crap without knowing you did.
> 
> So I will tell you the same thing I told to them in my TL;DR. It's not about you. I know you don't consider yourself homophobic. But that doesn't mean you can't slip. We all slip sometimes. If you want to be their friend, recognize when you are slipping and make sure you don't slip again. This way you help by at least not getting in the way.



This has to be the most pretentious response I’ve read today. My friends know they can rely on me. My friends know that I have respect for them and will give without a return. My friends do not judge me for being raw or brutish in my expressions because they know this is who I am. My friends accept me for who I am like I accept them. My friends feel in a safe and good spot with me. My friends don’t have to watch their mouth when I m around because I will not try to suppress their personality with my own egoistic views and principles nor have I that expectation from them. If you think good friends pussyfoot on their words and real thoughts when together then you have it all wrong bub.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 18, 2017)

Shizune said:


> And I think it's really crazy how you had the nerve to bring me into it.
> 
> This is why sometimes I feel like the divide between straight men and gay men is just too much sometimes. Sometimes you say the most brash, disrespectful, inconsiderate and condescending things. Sometimes I just don't have any interest in dealing with this and trying to bridge the gap.


The divide is that straight men are the vast majority, therefore have a wider possible variety of viewpoints. Some of which are going to be hateful.

Doesn't help that gay men would rather relate to women than other men.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 18, 2017)

I personally just don't have patience for thin skinned people that can't argue back outside of saying how much they're offended and how insensitive you are.


----------



## God (Dec 18, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> You're whining a lot more at the moment. Need some tissues, poor baby?



Not whining about shit. You’re crying about me having an ego when it’s hardly even true. Stay salty.



Shizune said:


> Like @Cubey when he uses two homophobic slurs in the same sentence, against someone who's bisexual no less.



Who gives a fuck, it’s the internet.

“H-he said mean words”


----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Now back to my question:
> 
> 
> Which of these Queens do you  guys like the most, based on this trailer alone? I'm genuinely curious what appeals to you.
> ...




Idk, the blackhaired one I guess? They were all a bit samey (mostly because they only got like 3 seconds each so I couldn't get a good impression from any of them) and too over the top for me tbh, sorry fam.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Not whining about shit. You’re crying about me having an ego when it’s hardly even true. Stay salty.


Crying? The only tears I've shed were from laughing at your lack of self awareness.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 18, 2017)

Stelios said:


> This has to be the most pretentious response I’ve read today. My friends know they can rely on me. My friends know that I have respect for them and will give without a return. My friends do not judge me for being raw or brutish in my expressions because they know this is who I am. My friends accept me for who I am like I accept them. My friends feel in a safe and good spot with me. My friends don’t have to watch their mouth when I m around because I will not try to suppress their personality with my own egoistic views and principles nor have I that expectation from them. If you think good friends pussyfoot on their words and real thoughts when together then you have it all wrong bub.



Sigh, I was just trying to help. I'll stop.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## God (Dec 18, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Crying? The only tears I've shed were from laughing at your lack of self awareness.



Please, let’s not talk about lack of self-awareness. You are a fodder-tier poster, who advocates for shitposting all over a game rather than playing it, who cried endlessly about that fma bullshit which cr pulled off in a week. The only role you have here is acting femininely and posting drag queen gifs. You are not allowed to have an opinion.


----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2017)

Hey Cubey and Sin, if you wanna be dicks to eachother do it in PM instead of shitting up this thread with your bullshit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 18, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Now back to my question:
> 
> 
> Which of these Queens do you  guys like the most, based on this trailer alone? I'm genuinely curious what appeals to you.
> ...



I d like to see the one with the muscles go body slammer mode on the rest of the queens while they shout about their broken nails. That would be fucking hilarious


----------



## Stelios (Dec 18, 2017)

“Wewwww I broke a nail” said the trophy queen.
*Queen Conan does not give a shit*
KABOOOOM Trophy Queen gets body slammed Ultimate Warrior mode!!!!

“Bitch has been nailed” said Queen Conan


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Please, let’s not talk about lack of self-awareness. You are a fodder-tier poster, who advocates for shitposting all over a game rather than playing it, who cried endlessly about that fma bullshit which cr pulled off in a week. The only role you have here is acting femininely and posting drag queen gifs. You are not allowed to have an opinion.


Continuing in the theme of lack of self awareness, you keep accusing me of starting drama over nothing, yet throughout this entire discussion I've only called you out for your ego and the inability to admit it (the same things you accused WPK of), yet you resorted to petty insults the entire time.

And I'm very self aware. I know these things all apply to me, even though they're only half truths. But I don't blame you. If you can't be aware of yourself, how in the hell are you gonna be aware of someone else.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Didi said:


> Hey Cubey and Sin, if you wanna be dicks to eachother do it in PM instead of shitting up this thread with your bullshit


But I like to start drama here...


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Didi said:


> Idk, the blackhaired one I guess? They were all a bit samey (mostly because they only got like 3 seconds each so I couldn't get a good impression from any of them) and too over the top for me tbh, sorry fam.


True. It's a very short impression, especially if you're not familiar with any of them. With the black haired queen I assume you mean the one that said "I feel incredible"? She's my favorite based on this trailer as well, I like her pure exitement, but overall she just barely makes the top 5. 

My fave out of these overall is the clownish barbie doll that named herself a trophy. She's the most popular overall out of this bunch as well. She and another queen Katya had a show on YouTube and now a TV show on Viceland. I like their sense of humor and her unique aesthetic.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I d like to see the one with the muscles go body slammer mode on the rest of the queens while they shout about their broken nails. That would be fucking hilarious


The one with the muscles actually wears a body suit. She's known for her very weird yet somehow fashionable aesthetic and looking hot out of drag.

There was actually an episode of Drag Race where they had to fake wrestle for the main challenge.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Stelios said:


> This has to be the most pretentious response I’ve read today. My friends know they can rely on me. My friends know that I have respect for them and will give without a return. My friends do not judge me for being raw or brutish in my expressions because they know this is who I am. My friends accept me for who I am like I accept them. My friends feel in a safe and good spot with me. My friends don’t have to watch their mouth when I m around because I will not try to suppress their personality with my own egoistic views and principles nor have I that expectation from them. If you think good friends pussyfoot on their words and real thoughts when together then you have it all wrong bub.


Exactly. Which is why real friends also call each other out when they feel like the other crossed a line.  

I hope you weren't impliying Nitty and I were being egoistical here though.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Thanks for the apology btw DDL.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Thanks for watching and telling me your views boys


----------



## Stelios (Dec 18, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Exactly. Which is why real friends also call each other out when they feel like the other crossed a line.
> 
> I hope you weren't impliying Nitty and I were being egoistical here though.




Ik heb over het algemeen gesproken


----------



## Tiger (Dec 18, 2017)

Didi said:


> Hey Cubey and Sin, if you wanna be dicks to eachother do it in PM instead of shitting up this thread with your bullshit



Yeah pretty much this.

I was brought here by multiple reports...let that sink in for a minute.


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 18, 2017)

How about the weather though

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 18, 2017)

Hot.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Tiger (Dec 18, 2017)

It has been above freezing almost every day in December til now...it's really weird.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Law said:


> Yeah pretty much this.
> 
> I was brought here by multiple reports...let that sink in for a minute.


Please let me know if I was reported for something/what I was reported for. I don't feel like I crossed a line nor do I think I said anything reportable, but if people disagree I'd like to know so I can be more careful the next time.


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 18, 2017)

Been rather windy here. And not the good kind


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Ik heb over het algemeen gesproken


Alright, I'm glad


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> How about the weather though


It's raining. Justice. From above.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 18, 2017)

Law said:


> It has been above freezing almost every day in December til now...it's really weird.



Quebec had 30cm show last week. Is it better in Alberta?


----------



## Aries (Dec 18, 2017)

Since people liked my comparisons the 1st time. Lets do one for JoJos Bizzare Adventure...

Part 1
Johnathon Joestar-Marco
Zeppeli-Law
SpeedWagon-Mr. Waffles
Erina-Melodie
Dio Brando-WAD
Straizo-Didi
Wang Chan-Mystic

Part 2
Joseph Joestar-Dragon D. Luffy
Caesar-WPK
Lisa Lisa-Psychic
Rudol Van Stroheim-Are like

Pillarmen
Kars-SinRaven
Esidisi-Nitty Scott
Wammu-Hero
Santana-Laix

Part 3
Jotaro Kujo
Avdol-Dr. White
Kakyoin-Platinum
Jean-Pierre-Vasto
Iggy-Pou

Vanilla Ice-Ava
Hol Horse-Legend
Daniel J D'arby-Remchu
Telence T D'arby
Enya-Persecuteds Dad
Boingo-Persecuted

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God (Dec 18, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Continuing in the theme of lack of self awareness, you keep accusing me of starting drama over nothing, yet throughout this entire discussion I've only called you out for your ego and the inability to admit it (the same things you accused WPK of), yet you resorted to petty insults the entire time.
> 
> And I'm very self aware. I know these things all apply to me, even though they're only half truths. But I don't blame you. If you can't be aware of yourself, how in the hell are you gonna be aware of someone else.



Why is this nothing poster still talking to me? 

Go post rupaul gifs or whatever it is you do. Discussions about ego are not your strong suit.


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 18, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> It's raining. Justice. From above.


Never seen that type of rain


----------



## Tiger (Dec 18, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Quebec had 30cm show last week. Is it better in Alberta?



Haven't had a snowfall in December yet.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Why is this nothing poster still talking to me?
> 
> Go post rupaul gifs or whatever it is you do. Discussions about ego are not your strong suit.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

At first I wondered what upset Cubey so much, but now I realise the obvious: a big ego is easily stepped on.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Alright sorry I'll stop now.

I'm sorry Cubey for thinking you have a big ego.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 18, 2017)

I hate the weather over here, it's like +1,5°C and it's freakin cold


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 18, 2017)

We had a bit snow in the last 2 weeks as well


----------



## Aries (Dec 18, 2017)

Today is my dads birthday who also shares his bday with the Texas rattlesnake stone cold Steve Austin


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 18, 2017)

We had some snow too much not enough to warrant an issue for work thank god


----------



## Chaos (Dec 18, 2017)

I worked from home two days because of snow.

Completely unnecessary tbh, but it was pretty nice that I could wake up later.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 18, 2017)

Hot.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 18, 2017)

I have a fan over my head but it's not working as well as I want. Help.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Chaos (Dec 18, 2017)

I don't envy you.

Greatly prefer being too cold to being too hot.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 18, 2017)

Nah I prefer being too hot.

Also I'm exaggerating a little. The fan is working, though I'm still feeling a little hot. Could use an air conditioner though. It's 32°C here now.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Chaos (Dec 18, 2017)

Would there be any support or interest for a dethy league? 

Recurring games that draw from the same pool of players leading up to a finale at some point.
I'll mainly be doing normal dethies but there might be some gimmicky dethylike games (like double) that do not count towards total scores

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 18, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's 32°C here now.



I'm living in the wrong place

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 18, 2017)

Dethy league will be fun


----------



## Aries (Dec 18, 2017)

Just realized still have some of my yugioh roles... Who's up to help ole cr procrastinate making his other games and join Yugioh mafia 2! Same roles as last game just in a HD setting!


----------



## Aries (Dec 18, 2017)

My most ambitious game. If only that CR was back again.

*Dartz*​ 
​
[*DeckMaster]Orichalcos kyutora*(Effect) *Aslong as Orichalcos Kyutaro is on the field Dartz can choose to sacrifice his deckmaster when a deckmaster or player has been lynched to Special summon Orichalcos Shunoros.*



> [Special Summoned Deckmaster] *Orichalcos Shunoros*(Effect) *Aslong as Orichalcos Shunoros is on the game field Dartz can not be investigated or killed by a deckmaster killshot effect. When Orichalcos Shunoros is summoned Dart can choose any deckmaster in the graveyard and copy their effects for the whole game. The Player chosen who was chosen also loses half his deck to Dartz.*





> [*Ritual Summoning Deckmaster*]*Mirror Knight Summoning*(Effect)* Aslong Mirror Knight is on the game field Dartz can block 3 players from being able to get revived from the graveyard. The players blocked deckmasters effects are given to Mirror Knight Summoning to use. Dartz can only use one of their effects per cyclephase. If one of the members of the Doma organization is killed or lynched this card is destroyed. *





> [*Magic Card Support*]​1: *The Seal of Orichalcos*(*Continious Ability*) When The Seal of Orichalcos is activated this card can not be negated or removed from the gamefield till The Great Leviathan is summoned or all 4 members of the doma arc have been killed/lynched. Aslong as this card is on the game field each cyclephase The Doma Orginzation gets a oneshot kill. The Deckmaster chosen to use this cards killshot can not use their effects afterwards until next cyclephase. Aslong as this card is on the game field The Doma Orginzation can choose one member to be able to draw a extra card in drawphases.
> 2: If Another Seal of Orichalcos is activated the killshots become Super Killshots. Everything stays the same.
> 3: When the third Seal of Orichalcos is activated The Doma Orginzation must wait 1 cyclephase before destroying the seals to Special Summon The Great Leviathan.
> 
> ...





> *[Trap Card support]*​
> 
> 1: *Sakuretsu Armor*(Ability) When Sakuretsu Armor is activated when a fusion,ritual or Special summoned after this card is set. For once cyclephase Dartz Deckmaster gains there effect in exchange cant use old effect till the cyclephase is over.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 18, 2017)

Hello that was a fun read


----------



## God (Dec 18, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> At first I wondered what upset Cubey so much, but now I realise the obvious: a big ego is easily stepped on.





SinRaven said:


> Alright sorry I'll stop now.
> 
> I'm sorry Cubey for thinking you have a big ego.



Jesus Christ, dude, stop begging for my attention.


----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2017)

are you both obsessed with having the last reply? just stop


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 18, 2017)

Didi banned


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 18, 2017)

He’s not actually banned

He’s adminfucked


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 18, 2017)

<knows too much about things that don’t matter and nothing at all about those that do


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Jesus Christ, dude, stop begging for my attention.


Can't even accept an apology.

I don't think I have to say anything anymore.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 18, 2017)

Law said:


> Yeah pretty much this.
> 
> I was brought here by multiple reports...let that sink in for a minute.



Remember this simple credo friends: if you make law mod, you make law mad 



Aries said:


> Since people liked my comparisons the 1st time. Lets do one for JoJos Bizzare Adventure...
> 
> Part 1
> Johnathon Joestar-Marco
> ...



I’ve never actually read JJBA but  for making me Dio.

Would have preferred Kira but he’s P4 I believe?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Didi said:


> are you both obsessed with having the last reply? just stop


No you stop! You're trying to get the last reply in out 'discussion' as well I see what you're doing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 18, 2017)

Aries said:


> Since people liked my comparisons the 1st time. Lets do one for JoJos Bizzare Adventure...
> 
> Part 1
> Johnathon Joestar-Marco
> ...




*Googles Vanilla Ice*



> Although Vanilla Ice is normally a calm, reasoning and collected individual, he flies into a tremendous rage when DIO is disrespected in any way, shape, or form.




Hahaha what is this?

I'd never get mad if Wad got in a flame war with someone else.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 18, 2017)

Good list though, I got a good laugh.


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 18, 2017)

Ava said:


> I'd never get mad Wad got in a flame war with someone else.


You'd just go mad... shitposting.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 18, 2017)

Aries said:


> My most ambitious game. If only that CR was back again.
> 
> *Dartz*​
> ​
> [*DeckMaster]Orichalcos kyutora*(Effect) *Aslong as Orichalcos Kyutaro is on the field Dartz can choose to sacrifice his deckmaster when a deckmaster or player has been lynched to Special summon Orichalcos Shunoros.*


Yes, do it.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 18, 2017)

Aries said:


> Since people liked my comparisons the 1st time. Lets do one for JoJos Bizzare Adventure...
> 
> Part 1
> Johnathon Joestar-Marco
> ...


Ftfy


----------



## God (Dec 18, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Can't even accept an apology.
> 
> I don't think I have to say anything anymore.



That was no apology, that was a passive-aggressive taunt framed as one. Please.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 18, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Ftfy


....I don't see any changes to my character


----------



## Stelios (Dec 18, 2017)

some good shit to relax


----------



## Stelios (Dec 18, 2017)

wat een lange dag 

@Didi, @Mr. Waffles , @SinRaven  can we make a thread were we can post only in dutch?


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 18, 2017)

Ava said:


> Good list though, I got a good laugh.


You are Iggy the GOAT

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2017)

Stelios said:


> wat een lange dag
> 
> @Didi, @Mr. Waffles , @SinRaven  can we make a thread were we can post only in dutch?




There used to be a thread like that, somewhere on the language teaching subforum or something like that?


----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2017)

What did you guys not understand about PM?
Why do you need to do it in here?


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Didi said:


> What did you guys not understand about PM?
> Why do you need to do it in here?


Public drama is more awesome than private drama.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

..


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Anyway, anyone noticed we're on page 666?

@Melodie


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 18, 2017)

It's page 1665.


----------



## Stelios (Dec 18, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Anyway, anyone noticed we're on page 666?
> 
> @Melodie


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Ava said:


> It's page 1665.


In the alternate universe where 50ppp isn't master race maybe.


----------



## Aries (Dec 18, 2017)

Haven't decided on any part 4 characters comparisons. But I would make Kira Remchu as he's underappreciated here plus like Kira dudes under the radar 90% of the time. I would switch Ava to Straizo. Didi to D'arby. Melodie as Vanilla Ice.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 18, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> In the alternate universe where 50ppp isn't master race maybe.


I will never touch my NF page settings, default settings are almost always the best


----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Anyway, anyone noticed we're on page 666?
> 
> @Melodie




I did notice!

but it's over already


----------



## Melodie (Dec 18, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Anyway, anyone noticed we're on page 666?
> 
> @Melodie


----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2017)

I don't know anything about JJBA, someone tell me if the characters I got so far (first Straizo, now D'arby) are awesome


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 18, 2017)

Aries said:


> I would switch Ava to Straizo





> He further showcased his ruthlessness in order to test Joseph's spirit by taking a woman hostage and tearing out one of her teeth to show how serious he was about the threat.



Sounds like a wonderful guy, thanks for this one.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 18, 2017)

Didi said:


> I don't know anything about JJBA, someone tell me if the characters I got so far (first Straizo, now D'arby) are awesome


I google the people I get 

just read their personality section on the wiki


----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2017)

Ava said:


> I google the people I get
> 
> just read their personality section on the wiki




I only google imaged them 

They both looked cool

but then again, all JJBA characters look fabulous

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Ava said:


> I will never touch my NF page settings, default settings are almost always the best


I thought 50ppp were the default settings once we changed the forums? Or did they change it again?


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Melodie said:


>


@Melodie is so lazy, she even shows up too late when summoned in a demonic ritual.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 18, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I thought 50ppp were the default settings once we changed the forums? Or did they change it again?


Nope it was also 20ppp. Bene like that for me since 2006 and I've never changed it.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 18, 2017)

How did it come that far


----------



## Stelios (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Ava said:


> Nope it was also 20ppp. Bene like that for me since 2006 and I've never changed it.


----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I thought 50ppp were the default settings once we changed the forums? Or did they change it again?



yeah it definitely became the default at sometime, it could've been when we changed to XF but also could've been some other time, I don't remember


in any case I liked it so I stayed with it


----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2017)

Cubey said:


> I’m just gonna insult you, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> >homophobic
> 
> ...







wow


just
wow


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 18, 2017)

Didi said:


> yeah it definitely became the default at sometime, it could've been when we changed to XF but also could've been some other time, I don't remember
> 
> 
> in any case I liked it so I stayed with it


Probably thinking of the  Mbxx bugpocalypse where the PPP was set obnoxiously high and all the other options were removed until Rez fixed it.


----------



## Aries (Dec 18, 2017)

"Daniel J. D'Arby exhibits an affable but sly, knowing character.

Daniel's first and foremost character trait is his love of gambling. He states that he lives for the thrill of gambling (which he recognizes as worthless).This love of gambling is complemented by his enjoyment for cheating, and he proudly admits that cheating is one of his greatest skills shamelessly rigging every game he's seen participating to while justifying himself by claiming that if the cheat isn't exposed, it is "fair" game. His addiction to gambling is such that he can remember specific instances of when he gambled on one. Moreover, D'Arby developed a philosophy comparing gambling to social life, claiming that like gambling, it revolves around fakes and cheats. According to him, those who are stupid enough to be cheated simply deserve it and have no right to complain, exhibiting a belief in a form of social Darwinism. In contrast, D'Arby readily accepts that  broke his finger when the student saw through one of his trick as his punishment.

Therefore, D'Arby has also great pride and confidence in his ability, as he calls himself the greatest gambler in the world. D'Arby reveals himself as soon as he wins 's soul and openly challenges Jotaro's group. When his pride is on the line, D'Arby outright states that he isn't battling the Joestar Group for his master DIO but for his pride as a gambler. During their poker game, D'Arby didn't hesitate to taunt Jotaro through harmless commentaries during their poker to better rub his first victory in his face. However, when the pressure of having to gamble information on  while Jotaro erased any certainty about his hand proved too much to handle, D'Arby went mad"


----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Probably thinking of the  Mbxx bugpocalypse where the PPP was set obnoxiously high and all the other options were removed until Rez fixed it.




oh yeah that was it


btw
can you mod this thread?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 18, 2017)

>when didi of all people is asking staff to step in

yup

its gone too far lads

enjoy the holiday break

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Didi said:


> yeah it definitely became the default at sometime, it could've been when we changed to XF but also could've been some other time, I don't remember
> 
> 
> in any case I liked it so I stayed with it


Yeah, same case for me. Never ever considered changing from 20ppp until 50ppp was forced upon me and I enjoyed it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 18, 2017)

You would think Sin would understand how to let it go, must not be a fan of Frozen.

Some people will just never change their perception of you no matter how hard you argue. I'm that way with a few people in this community. It's alright to have nothing but disdain for members of the community. This place would be boring as fuck if we acted like one big happy family.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 18, 2017)

Tfw apparently no JJBA-character fits me


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 18, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Tfw apparently no JJBA-character fits me


You would be my sidekick

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2017)

Aries said:


> "Daniel J. D'Arby exhibits an affable but sly, knowing character.
> 
> Daniel's first and foremost character trait is his love of gambling. He states that he lives for the thrill of gambling (which he recognizes as worthless).This love of gambling is complemented by his enjoyment for cheating, and he proudly admits that cheating is one of his greatest skills shamelessly rigging every game he's seen participating to while justifying himself by claiming that if the cheat isn't exposed, it is "fair" game. His addiction to gambling is such that he can remember specific instances of when he gambled on one. Moreover, D'Arby developed a philosophy comparing gambling to social life, claiming that like gambling, it revolves around fakes and cheats. According to him, those who are stupid enough to be cheated simply deserve it and have no right to complain, exhibiting a belief in a form of social Darwinism. In contrast, D'Arby readily accepts that  broke his finger when the student saw through one of his trick as his punishment.
> 
> Therefore, D'Arby has also great pride and confidence in his ability, as he calls himself the greatest gambler in the world. D'Arby reveals himself as soon as he wins 's soul and openly challenges Jotaro's group. When his pride is on the line, D'Arby outright states that he isn't battling the Joestar Group for his master DIO but for his pride as a gambler. During their poker game, D'Arby didn't hesitate to taunt Jotaro through harmless commentaries during their poker to better rub his first victory in his face. However, when the pressure of having to gamble information on  while Jotaro erased any certainty about his hand proved too much to handle, D'Arby went mad"




sounds cool, I'm wit it


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 18, 2017)

Didi said:


> oh yeah that was it
> 
> 
> btw
> *can you mod this thread?*


Wew lad. What Twilight Hell did I walk into. 



@Marcelle.B  time for thuganomics.


----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2017)

W said:


> >when didi of all people is asking staff to step in
> 
> yup
> 
> ...




haha yeah lmao
my report even said something along the lines of 'you know its gone too far when _I_ actually use the report function seriously'


----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Don't blame me for not letting it go after I apologized which was shoven back into my face and after several homophobic slurs were used right after it was stated by more than one person that those things actually hurts us. No. Fuck off. Yes, I baited Cubey a few times, but I've also let go several times after which I was pulled right back in.





tbf saying 'sorry for thinking you have a big ego' was a fairly trash apology


----------



## Stelios (Dec 18, 2017)

There used to be a time when you could call people all kinds of names when angry. Once steam was off everybody moved on with their life and next day all was good. Nobody would shame you online with a video either. Just good ol raw expression. Good ol days , gone but not forgotten


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 18, 2017)

Didi using the report button?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 18, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Tfw apparently no JJBA-character fits me



I would put you in Part 4. As yukako and Crugyr as Koichi.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 18, 2017)

>tfw white wolf using the marcelle b. stand irl

Reactions: Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 18, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Don't blame me for not letting it go after I apologized which was shoven back into my face and after several homophobic slurs were used right after it was stated by more than one person that those things actually hurts us. No. Fuck off. Yes, I baited Cubey a few times, but I've also let go several times after which I was pulled right back in.




what is fair is fair man first you told him that he had a big ego then you told him he has too small ego on your apology.
I laughed when i read that


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Didi said:


> haha yeah lmao
> my report even said something along the lines of 'you know its gone too far when _I_ actually use the report function seriously'


I must admit, even though part of the blame falls on my shoulders for responding to Cubey every single time, I too reported him.

Fun fact: it's the second time I ever reported someone here, I believe. The first time was @Dragon D. Luffy when he made that thread about my gifs.


----------



## Stelios (Dec 18, 2017)

W said:


> >tfw white wolf using the marcelle b. stand irl



I still don't understand what Rinoa stand was with the VMs thing. That was Midder T's thing


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Stelios said:


> what is fair is fair man first you told him that he had a big ego then you told him he has too small ego on your apology.
> I laughed when i read that


...what?


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 18, 2017)

how did you find me here jayjay? are you stalking me?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 18, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I must admit, even though part of the blame falls on my shoulders for responding to Cubey every single time, I too reported him.
> 
> Fun fact: it's the second time I ever reported someone here, I believe. The first time was @Dragon D. Luffy when he made that thread about my gifs.



But that thread as funny as hell

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 18, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Wew lad. What Twilight Hell did I walk into.
> 
> 
> 
> @Marcelle.B  time for thuganomics.


----------



## NO (Dec 18, 2017)

Ava said:


> how did you find me here jayjay? are you stalking me?


I regularly use this thread.


----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2017)

Ava said:


> Didi using the report button?




I'm not that unfamiliar with it! but I usually use it to meme, wouldn't be surprised if mods just discard my reports upon sight by now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Didi said:


> tbf saying 'sorry for thinking you have a big ego' was a fairly trash apology


I don't think so. A thrash apology would've been "I'm sorry that you have a big ego" or "I'm sorry you were hurt that I said you had a big ego", but here I give myself the blame and even made it clear that him having a big ego was my opinion and not a fact.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 18, 2017)

Didi said:


> haha yeah lmao
> my report even said something along the lines of 'you know its gone too far when _I_ actually use the report function seriously'



It will be too far the day Wad uses the report button.

That's when law will come here and ban everyone involved.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2017)

Jayjay is everywhere, everytime
This is a man that can't be stopped

and you lowlifes shouldn't even attempt talking shit about him

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 18, 2017)

ive used it a few times unironically 

but i musta been vindictive


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 18, 2017)

jayjay³² said:


> I regularly use this thread.


Oh

i woulda been more flattered if u were stalking me tbh


----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It will be too far the day Wad uses the report button.
> 
> That's when law will come here and ban everyone involved.




the Wadpocalypse


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 18, 2017)

I've used the report button once.

I somehow ended up being the one who got banned

I didnt see that plot twist coming

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 18, 2017)

I don't even see what's wrong with having a big ego. Most of my favorite people have big egos. Even those I might have beef with like Cubey I have some respect for because of that ego.

Embrace your big ego, Sin.


----------



## Aries (Dec 18, 2017)

Not only are old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) returning to this section we are taking it to the mafia 2011 days of the mafia fc. In before azn


----------



## NO (Dec 18, 2017)

Ava said:


> Oh
> 
> i woulda been more flattered if u were stalking me tbh


>implying I don't
>reading your AMA thread rn

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Actually I vaguely remember using the report button back in my early days as well on some guy named Funta or something, who was also being a giant ass homophobe.

Guess homophobia is really the only trigger that gets me far enough to press that button. Huh.


----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2017)

T
E G O
A
M


----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2017)

Aries said:


> Not only are old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) returning to this section we are taking it to the mafia 2011 days of the mafia fc. In before azn




imma need some Plat vs HS+LB drama before we can call it that


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 18, 2017)

jayjay³² said:


> >implying I don't
> >reading your AMA thread rn


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Stelios said:


> When I read that I got the hint that then you indirectly said he has no ego in this apology


Stop using those smiles, you're not jayjay here.

But I did not imply anything there. I thought about making another snarky comment for a second until I decided I wanted it to end and thus apologized. Guess it wasn't enough. Oh well, figures.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 18, 2017)

Aries said:


> I would put you in Part 4. As yukako and Crugyr as Koichi.



Name sounds cool 
Should actually start reading JJBA, so far i never got the time to


----------



## Aries (Dec 18, 2017)

Didi said:


> imma need some Plat vs HS+LB drama before we can call it that



Just replace Homestuck with cubey and legendary beauty with SinRaven and you got a near identical remake


----------



## Stelios (Dec 18, 2017)

Ego Elftal unite

Ima be the trainer
because you all troubled kids need a classic old school dad
that will slap you when he has to


----------



## God (Dec 18, 2017)

>remembers the last time I had a fight with sin in 2013 and apologized, then got it thrown back in my face

Yeah, no. Done with you, guzzle my semen.


----------



## Soca (Dec 18, 2017)

Ava said:


> I've used the report button once.
> 
> I somehow ended up being the one who got banned
> 
> I didnt see that plot twist coming


I came here for Cubey and Sin but i can put in an order for you if you should so desire.


----------



## Stelios (Dec 18, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Stop using those smiles, you're not jayjay here.
> 
> But I did not imply anything there. I thought about making another snarky comment for a second until I decided I wanted it to end and thus apologized. Guess it wasn't enough. Oh well, figures.


----------



## Stelios (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 18, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> I came here for Cubey and Sin but i can put in an order for you if you should so desire.


h-huh? i dont wanna be banned i didnt do anything


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I don't even see what's wrong with having a big ego. Most of my favorite people have big egos. Even those I might have beef with like Cubey I have some respect for because of that ego.
> 
> Embrace your big ego, Sin.


I don't necessarily think there's anything wrong with it either, although those with a big ego sometimes can be ignorant of others.

I wish I had a big ego. I'm not insecure, but I don't think I'm that egotistical either. Case in point: me asking why y'all's opinions of me are that low (when actually it seemed that it wasn't quite the case).


----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Ego Elftal unite
> 
> Ima be the trainer
> because you all troubled kids need a classic old school dad
> that will slap you when he has to




hit me daddy~


----------



## Aries (Dec 18, 2017)

I did not EGO him, it's not true! It's bullshit! I did not EGO him! I did _not!_ Oh hai, Mark, How's your sex life?

SinRaven~2017

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Cubey said:


> >remembers the last time I had a fight with sin in 2013 and apologized, then got it thrown back in my face
> 
> Yeah, no. Done with you, guzzle my semen.


Please do remind me. Take it to my inbox though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2017)

>tfw hella insecure irl but confident as shit on the internet

it helps a LOT that I don't give a shit about what most of you think of me

and when I do, it's easier to pretend that I don't in carefully selected written messages

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 18, 2017)

Didi said:


> hit me daddy~



If you all behave @Marcelle.B  will find us a stripper to do some booty dance on our lap


----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2017)

Aries said:


> I did not EGO him, it's not true! It's bullshit! I did not EGO him! I did _not!_ Oh hai, Mark, How's your sex life?
> 
> SinRaven~2017




Anyway, I definitely have breast cancer


----------



## Stelios (Dec 18, 2017)

Didi said:


> Anyway, I definitely have breast cancer



manboobs? Hardlopen from new year voor jouw


----------



## God (Dec 18, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Please do remind me. Take it to my inbox though.



You failed to host fma for weeks on end. I ended up dropping out, and called you out on it. You came back crying because of your family or some shit. Flamewar. Law gets involved. Everyone takes your side. I apologize and instead of peacing it out you shit on me calling me a coward and all kinds of shit.

To this day you have failed to host that game.


----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2017)

Cubey said:


> You failed to host fma for weeks on end. I ended up dropping out, and called you out on it. You came back crying because of your family or some shit. Flamewar. Law gets involved. Everyone takes your side. I apologize and instead of peacing it out you shit on me calling me a coward and all kinds of shit.
> 
> To this day you have failed to host that game.




that's not his inbox at all

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 18, 2017)

Cubey said:


> You failed to host fma for weeks on end. I ended up dropping out, and called you out on it. You came back crying because of your family or some shit. Flamewar. Law gets involved. Everyone takes your side. I apologize and instead of peacing it out you shit on me calling me a coward and all kinds of shit.
> 
> To this day you have failed to host that game.



Finally the real reason behind this feud has surfaced!

Mafia Members as well I had high expectations of that game


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Cubey said:


> You failed to host fma for weeks on end. I ended up dropping out, and called you out on it. You came back crying because of your family or some shit. Flamewar. Law gets involved. Everyone takes your side. I apologize and instead of peacing it out you shit on me calling me a coward and all kinds of shit.
> 
> To this day you have failed to host that game.


This is not my inbox, but I'll tell you in yours how you misremember the events.


----------



## God (Dec 18, 2017)

Didi said:


> that's not his inbox at all



You’re right it isn’t.


----------



## Melodie (Dec 18, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2017)

Stelios said:


> manboobs? Hardlopen from new year voor jouw



(I was just meme'ing The Room like Aries was)

I fucking hate hardlopen 

I hate noncompetive sports in general, I gotta be able to win (from someone other than winning over myself) to enjoy it


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 18, 2017)

Hey Marcelle i dont know what ur post was implying but i wasn't asking to be banned, dont do anything to me please

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2017)

Ava said:


> Hey Marcelle i dont know what ur post was implying but i wasn't asking to be banned, dont do anything to me please




BAN THIS MAN

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 18, 2017)

Melodie said:


>



Your brother is funny

when we gonna drink some biertjes bisch ?


----------



## God (Dec 18, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> This is not my inbox, but I'll tell you in yours how you misremember the events.



Don’t. I don’t want to discuss anything with you any further, you’ve completely lost my respect.

Don’t quote me and don’t mention me. If we’re playing together, I can set it aside and play the damn game, but I don’t want shit to do with you after this.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 18, 2017)

Didi said:


> BAN THIS MAN


two people get into a fight and i somehow am the one to get banned? this can't be real life


----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2017)

Reported Ava

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stelios (Dec 18, 2017)

Didi said:


> (I was just meme'ing The Room like Aries was)
> 
> I fucking hate hardlopen
> 
> I hate noncompetive sports in general, I gotta be able to win (from someone other than winning over myself) to enjoy it



can you play chess?
or tafel tennis?


----------



## Aries (Dec 18, 2017)

Didi said:


> Anyway, I definitely have breast cancer


You are lyin I did not troll here. You are tearing me apart Didi


----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2017)

in b4 I get banned tho

oh wait I can't cuz I'm clearly already banned, wew

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2017)

Stelios said:


> can you play chess?
> or tafel tennis?




yeah but I'm only sorta decent at both

I like squash



Aries said:


> You are lyin I did not troll here. You are tearing me apart Didi



Hi doggy


----------



## Aries (Dec 18, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Name sounds cool
> Should actually start reading JJBA, so far i never got the time to



Its a pretty good series. Would reccomend watching. Its also simply fabolous


----------



## Aries (Dec 18, 2017)

Didi said:


> Hi doggy



You're just a chicken. Chip chip chip chip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 18, 2017)

Ava said:


> Hey Marcelle i dont know what ur post was implying but i wasn't asking to be banned, dont do anything to me please

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 18, 2017)

ban didi instead

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 18, 2017)

@White Wolf 

Tell your boy to chill


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 18, 2017)

Ava said:


> @White Wolf
> 
> Tell your boy to chill


@Marcelle.B leave Ava alone, he 'ppreciates a good booty

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 18, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Finally the real reason behind this feud has surfaced!
> 
> Mafia Members as well I had high expectations of that game



tfw ive basically hosted 2 mafia members games in the shitterbox

dank memes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 18, 2017)

Make a meme mafia


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 18, 2017)

Aries said:


> Its a pretty good series. Would reccomend watching. Its also simply fabolous



Yeah, heard it's pretty good, could try reading it next year


----------



## Stelios (Dec 18, 2017)

Didi said:


> yeah but I'm only sorta decent at both
> 
> I like squash



Oh squash. It's a bit rough on the knees and ankles I heard. 
I have two people asking me to go with but zero time  since my dutch lessons kicked in. I barely manage to go to bouldering :/


----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2017)

Aries said:


> You're just a chicken. Chip chip chip chip



Hahaha. What a story Aries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 18, 2017)

W said:


> tfw ive basically hosted 2 mafia members games in the shitterbox
> 
> dank memes



Sin said it first though iirc and that was a high expectation here


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 18, 2017)

Didi said:


> wait
> 
> the replacement to old Smods can't actually ban people?



sections mods can delete and edit and do dumb shit within their own section
global mods can do that in every section
only at super and above can u tell a fuccboi to dip

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Oh squash. It's a bit rough on the knees and ankles I heard.
> I have two people asking me to go with but zero time  since my dutch lessons kicked in. I barely manage to go to bouldering :/




it's not that rough on the ankles, I have really weak ankles (as in, I have to strap in my ankles hard enough that my feet basically don't get blood for me to be able to stand up straight in (ice) skating) but I don't really feel them afterwards

Might be hard on the knees but I have good knees so I wouldn't know

You feel your upper arms and your calfs a lot though
and it's very short-intensive which makes it use a fuckton of energy and sweat and muscle ache
but that's what I love about it


plus it's just hella fun


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2017)

W said:


> sections mods can delete and edit and do dumb shit within their own section
> global mods can do that in every section
> only at super and above can u tell a fuccboi to dip



oh okay it's just an extra inbetween added level

check


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 18, 2017)

Topkek


----------



## Aries (Dec 18, 2017)

The 3 Mafia Meme Gods

The Winged Dragon of Rage
Slifer the Hope Dragon
Obelisk the Trollmentor

INDIEXODIA THE FORBIDDEN NON-HOSTILE ONE

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Sin said it first though iirc and that was a high expectation here


My Members game would've been the third though. Fourth if you count the mini-members one I did. Fifth if you count the unfinished Ghost of the Past one.

Actually the second one was also unfinished.

Members is just cursed in general.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 18, 2017)

I'm gonna try hosting a game one day in here, I'm sure it will turn out perfectly.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Anyway, sorry to y'all that I helped make such a mess out of this. I was definitely in the wrong for continuing with the baits and the responses his baits. I don't apologize for continuing it after the second time a homophobic slur was used against me though. As said earlier today, I will fight homophobia every time I see it from now on. That's not about starting drama, that's more of a political thing. Don't worry, I can still take it as a joke.

I also apologise to @Law in advance for waking up to this mess or getting home from work to this or whatever. Yeah, we don't allow you your rest.


----------



## Aries (Dec 18, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Yeah, heard it's pretty good, could try reading it next year


It might be better to watch the anime as finding good scans for part 1 and 2 are hard to find even some part 3 are rare. Anime is the way to go!



Didi said:


> Hahaha. What a story Aries.



I'm so happy to have you as my best friend. Also I love dragonball so much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Dec 18, 2017)



Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

I got so worked up over shit and now I forgot to clean and my flatmates will be pissed in the last week I live with them.

Karma I guess.


----------



## Aries (Dec 18, 2017)

Aries said:


> The 3 Mafia Meme Gods
> 
> The Winged Dragon of Rage
> Slifer the Hope Dragon
> ...



Egobelisk the Tormentor sounds better. Make troll Zorc NeTrollphades


----------



## Stelios (Dec 18, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I got so worked up over shit and now I forgot to clean and my flatmates will be pissed in the last week I live with them.
> 
> Karma I guess.



in the fb group i told you yet?
get your shit together get a new place already


----------



## God (Dec 18, 2017)

@Law @White Wolf



I’m leaving this here as evidence in case of future flaming. It is directed at sinraven.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 18, 2017)

Stelios said:


> in the fb group i told you yet?
> get your shit together get a new place already


I'm trying man I'm trying


----------



## Stelios (Dec 18, 2017)

Cubey said:


> @Law @White Wolf
> 
> 
> 
> I’m leaving this here as evidence in case of future flaming. It is directed at sinraven.



yes but it says True Dark Messiah on your title and that's not even remotely close true.


----------



## Aries (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## God (Dec 18, 2017)

Stelios said:


> yes but it says True Dark Messiah on your title and that's not even remotely close true.



I’ve already told you I’m not going to entertain your shitty attempts at shading me. Suck my dick.


----------



## Stelios (Dec 18, 2017)

Cubey said:


> I’ve already told you I’m not going to entertain your shitty attempts at shading me. Suck my dick.



Watch your mouth you little shit before I tear you a new asshole


----------



## Stelios (Dec 18, 2017)

did cubey confused me with Sinraven or what?


----------



## God (Dec 18, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Watch your mouth you little shit before I tear you a new asshole



Like you got torn one by soultaker? 

You don’t want it, bitch.


----------



## Stelios (Dec 18, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Like you got torn one by soultaker?
> 
> You don’t want it, bitch.



baby
did you forget to take your meds?


----------



## God (Dec 18, 2017)

Stelios said:


> did cubey confused me with Sinraven or what?



Wut? I’ve already told you in the past that I’m not going to pretend to like you anymore.


----------



## God (Dec 18, 2017)

Stelios said:


> baby
> did you forget to take your meds?



Lol


----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Stelios (Dec 18, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Wut? I’ve already told you in the past that I’m not going to pretend to like you anymore.



The fact that you pretended shows the type of conformist asshole you are.
Soultaker at least has the audacity of his opinion
to me he's just another asshole we fought online but that's where it ends

It seems though you carry some kind of grudge with people here. 
So yeah go check this with a doctor.
The voices man

don't listen to them
they are not real


----------



## Shizune (Dec 18, 2017)

@Law please do a better job moderating the slurs and discriminatory behavior in this thread so that we don't have to vent our frustrations to each other in PMs. I'm not PMing this to you because I want this said publicly. This thread needs to do better. Nobody should feel like they need to defend themselves here, and you shouldn't delete posts just because they're unsavory. 

I just got a PM that's really bothering me. You guys do not understand how uncomfortable you're making this thread. Specifically, the usage of slurs is beyond out of hand.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 18, 2017)

@Cubey also forget about replying to me again and again like you did with Sinraven because you are so fucked up in the head to let go 
and don't know when to shut up. Welcome to my ignore list


----------



## God (Dec 18, 2017)

Stelios said:


> The fact that you pretended shows the type of conformist asshole you are.
> Soultaker at least has the audacity of his opinion
> to me he's just another asshole we fought online but that's where it ends
> 
> ...





I don’t dislike you because of soultaker.

I dislike you because you try to come at me with shitty taunts


----------



## Soca (Dec 18, 2017)

Alright @Cubey that's enough. Thread banning for the moment.


----------



## Aries (Dec 18, 2017)

Vote for CR, he will whip this place to good shape


----------



## Aries (Dec 18, 2017)

Looking at Naruto and DragonBall game roles. What to start 1st


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 18, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Like you got torn one by soultaker?
> 
> You don’t want it, bitch.


You're not on ST's level, not that one has to be to lay the smack down on Stelios.

I miss ST. My favorite all time poster in this section.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 18, 2017)

Aries said:


> Vote for CR, he will whip this place to good shape



*[vote lynch CR]*

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 18, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> *[vote lynch CR]*



Its over Luffy I've unlocked Ultra Memestinct. You and WPK are about to get a spanking


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 18, 2017)

I investigated CR last night.

He's Dahlia.

Lynch him.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Tiger (Dec 18, 2017)

Shizune said:


> @Law please do a better job moderating the slurs and discriminatory behavior in this thread so that we don't have to vent our frustrations to each other in PMs. I'm not PMing this to you because I want this said publicly. This thread needs to do better. Nobody should feel like they need to defend themselves here, and you shouldn't delete posts just because they're unsavory.
> 
> I just got a PM that's really bothering me. You guys do not understand how uncomfortable you're making this thread. Specifically, the usage of slurs is beyond out of hand.



If someone is harassing you in private, then you get to screenshot it and either bring it to staff or make a SCR thread about it.

If someone is making you uncomfortable, you have the option to ignore them.

If this place actually needs a babysitter, it won't be me, and I promise you now-- you will enjoy that result a lot less than what is happening now. That said, I don't take this plea lightly. But once you've taken a breath, a walk and come back, you can tell me if you really think this section needs to be fully moderated.

It won't just be the things you find offensive that get clipped. If I was an actual mod who made all of you follow rules of conduct in this section and this thread-- I would have handed out at least 7 bans in the last few months.

You'd be one of them, potentially two separate times.

Start using that ignore feature, ladies and gentlemen. If this place needs full-time supervision coupled with stricter enforcement, then my name goes back to orange and 1 or 2 others get brought in to make that a reality.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 18, 2017)

Law said:


> Start using that ignore feature, ladies and gentlemen. If this place needs full-time supervision coupled with stricter enforcement, then my name goes back to orange and 1 or 2 others get brought in to make that a reality.



Well that isn't a problem to me. My current ignore list has 14 people. And I clean it from time to time.

Half of them are from the Cafe

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 18, 2017)

so what ur saying is

TIME TO MOD CR

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 18, 2017)

That weather though


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 18, 2017)

Aries said:


> Looking at Naruto and DragonBall game roles. What to start 1st


Yugioh


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 18, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> That weather though



It's 11 PM so it's starting to get cool.

Starting.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 18, 2017)

Is it me or is the whole forum in bold?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Degaforce (Dec 18, 2017)

Stelios said:


> he did it one more time we were in the same mafia team and went ballistic on me got himself lynched. No premeditation or anything or higher plan. Familyparka was in the game as well iirc
> 
> @familyparka @Degaforce  are you doing ok hombres ?


Pretty good, man.
Last year I got a job doing what I love but between that and college I had little free time for anything. Now I'm 3 classes short of graduating so I can come back to some good ol Mafia.

I see you on Steam from time to time. What do you like playing?


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 18, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's 11 PM so it's starting to get cool.
> 
> Starting.


It’s only about 8 here but yes it’s chilly


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 18, 2017)

Degaforce said:


> Pretty good, man.
> Last year I got a job doing what I love but between that and college I had little free time for anything. Now I'm 3 classes short of graduating so I can come back to some good ol Mafia.
> 
> I see you on Steam from time to time. What do you like playing?



Cool.

Is your brother still alive?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Degaforce (Dec 18, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Cool.
> 
> Is your brother still alive?


Define alive

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 18, 2017)

Degaforce said:


> Define alive



Is he talking to people?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 18, 2017)

Congratulations on graduating btw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Old 1


----------



## Degaforce (Dec 18, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Is he talking to people?


I don't think he will answer anything short of a direct Whatsapp message.

Want me to give you his phone number so you can annoy him as much as I do?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 18, 2017)

Degaforce said:


> I don't think he will answer anything short of a direct Whatsapp message.
> 
> Want me to give you his phone number so you can annoy him as much as I do?



Nah, I was just seeing if I could make some joke about him being a zombie or smh.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Platinum (Dec 18, 2017)

Aries said:


> Not only are old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) returning to this section we are taking it to the mafia 2011 days of the mafia fc. In before azn



Azns comeback and subsequent inactifagging was the biggest mafia letdown of the year for me.

I was so hyped for it .


----------



## Aries (Dec 18, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Azns comeback and subsequent inactifagging was the biggest mafia letdown of the year for me.
> 
> I was so hyped for it .



The only way to have gotten her back full time was to change your avatar to rose and here and there post about Art. Legend goes her rage surpassed vastos


----------



## Platinum (Dec 18, 2017)

ST was just one of many waves who broke against the shores of hope


----------



## Platinum (Dec 18, 2017)

Aries said:


> The only way to have gotten her back full time was to change your avatar to rose and here and there post about Art. Legend goes her rage surpassed vastos



Sphyer posted here like a week ago.. maybe she will catch his scent.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 18, 2017)

Also, I see you using Kobe memes Aries.

If you thought it was that easy to lure me back here for bantz... well, you were correct.



Didi said:


> imma need some Plat vs HS+LB drama before we can call it that



They know where to find me


----------



## Aries (Dec 18, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Sphyer posted here like a week ago.. maybe she will catch his scent.



Like a kimodo dragon once she has her saliva/poison on you she will follow you till you pass out. We will need to find Sphyers corpse before she does. It just goes to show you how over the Mafia attitude era was when someone like azn can draw in the crowd. Time to push the part timers again plat


----------



## God (Dec 18, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> The student surpassed the master.



Not gonna deny the possibility


----------



## Aries (Dec 18, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Also, I see you using Kobe memes Aries.
> 
> If you thought it was that easy to lure me back here for bantz... well, you were correct.





I'm free for 3 weeks before school. Its time to set up the greatest rivalry in mafia sports entertainment history. Team CR vs Team Platinum


----------



## Platinum (Dec 18, 2017)

Aries said:


> Like a kimodo dragon once she has her saliva/poison on you she will follow you till you pass out. We will need to find Sphyers corpse before she does. It just goes to show you how over the Mafia attitude era was when someone like azn can draw in the crowd. Time to push the part timers again plat



ART never dies, it just changes forms. We are entering the post-modern era. 



Aries said:


> I'm free for 3 weeks before school. Its time to set up the greatest rivalry in mafia sports entertainment history. Team CR vs Team Platinum



... are you talking about the console wars game or something else ?


----------



## Magic (Dec 18, 2017)

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Aries (Dec 18, 2017)

Platinum said:


> ART never dies, it just changes forms. We are entering the post-modern era.
> 
> 
> 
> ... are you talking about the console wars game or something else ?



so its finally come to this. Everything old is becoming new again... We might be expirencing a New 52... Here comes the MemePoint Paradox... A world where  Azn goes back in time to save Sphyer... A war rages on between the flamboyant man-amazons... and the chatterbox ocean dwelling egotists... The Darkest timeline

My head is telling me Console Wars but my Heart is telling me... Marvel vs DC... such a big name thats never been done before... a Once in a lifetime game...

​But lets ask the Mafia community which game they want first. Console Wars or Marvel vs DC Mafia game?


----------



## Magic (Dec 18, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I must admit, even though part of the blame falls on my shoulders for responding to Cubey every single time, I too reported him.
> 
> Fun fact: it's the second time I ever reported someone here, I believe. The first time was @Dragon D. Luffy when he made that thread about my gifs.



Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Magic (Dec 18, 2017)

Aries said:


> so its finally come to this. Everything old is becoming new again... We might be expirencing a New 52... Here comes the MemePoint Paradox... A world where  Azn goes back in time to save Sphyer... A war rages on between the flamboyant man-amazons... and the chatterbox ocean dwelling egotists... The Darkest timeline
> 
> My head is telling me Console Wars but my Heart is telling me... Marvel vs DC... such a big name thats never been done before... a Once in a lifetime game...
> 
> ​But lets ask the Mafia community which game they want first. Console Wars or Marvel vs DC Mafia game?


Dude just stick to your first ideas?

What about the other games?

>_>


----------



## Aries (Dec 18, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Dude just stick to your first ideas?
> 
> What about the other games?
> 
> >_>



In limbo, maybe the other hosts can do a host charity where they make games I made a sign ups thread for but never got the chance to do,  i had a list somewhere here of uncompleted sign up threads


----------



## Aries (Dec 18, 2017)

I have so many ideas, maybe I should post them here and then have a host or young and upcomer take my game theme/mechanics and makes it their own. Only way most of these games have in mind will see the light of day


----------



## Aries (Dec 18, 2017)

A king enrolled his Donkey in a race and won. Local papers read:

“King’s ass won”

The king was so upset with this kind of publicity. So he gave the donkey to the queen.

The local papers then read:

"Queen has the best ass in town"

The king & queen were both upset..

Queen then sold the donkey to a farmer for 100$. Next day papers read:

"Queen sold her ass for 100$"

The queen didn’t know what to do..

The next day king ordered the queen to buy back the donkey and leave it in jungle.

The paper’s finally read:

"Queen announces her ass is free & wild"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 18, 2017)

Aries said:


> I have so many ideas, maybe I should post them here and then have a host or young and upcomer take my game theme/mechanics and makes it their own. Only way most of these games have in mind will see the light of day


I can do that. Yeah for winter break.


----------



## Aries (Dec 18, 2017)

Aries said:


> *Town*
> 
> 1:* Avatar Korra*
> (*Fire,Earth,Water*) You can investigate,protect or investigate a player anytime in the game as a one shot. If Mako(Cop),Bolin(Roleblocker) or Asami(Doctor) are killed you gain their abilities
> ...



@RemChu you can do the legend of korra game first. More or less had all the roles done. The Equalists would not have faction kills. Amons role though would be blood bending. He each cycle could genericfy a player for the rest of the game gaining vote power. Has no effect on Avatar/Dark Avatars. The Lieutenants role would be pretty much give Amon a extra one shot block and protect amon from a lynch. Amon can't be killed only be lynched or stopped by the Avatars, aswell as immunity from investigations. Appearing as town.

For the red lotus you can make their roles any way you want


----------



## Magic (Dec 18, 2017)

Cool I like Avatar, did you post sign up for that?


----------



## Aries (Dec 18, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Cool I like Avatar, did you post sign up for that?



Ages ago but still have the link to it. Think called it a Mafia Convo 6: Avatar Game


----------



## Magic (Dec 18, 2017)

Actually idea of hosting someone else's game...I would want to edit all your stuff tbh.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 18, 2017)

Aries straight outsourcing his games .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 18, 2017)

*runs away*


----------



## Aries (Dec 19, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Aries straight outsourcing his games .



I mean he can change it up. That was more or less when I stopped making roles for the game. Think can slap together some things by the red lotus and just make the game


----------



## Stelios (Dec 19, 2017)

Degaforce said:


> Pretty good, man.
> Last year I got a job doing what I love but between that and college I had little free time for anything. Now I'm 3 classes short of graduating so I can come back to some good ol Mafia.
> 
> I see you on Steam from time to time. What do you like playing?



Congratulations on your progress mang. Nothing really I just open it to redeem content from humble bundle. If I do I play some good ol shoot em up or Civilizafion. I have a long list of games I want to play from start to end. Maybe in pension when I have time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 19, 2017)

Glad you're doing good @Degaforce 

Give Parka a good ol' hug from me

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 19, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Sphyer posted here like a week ago.. maybe she will catch his scent.



He plays a game here once a year maybe.

I mean, whatever passes for "play" when it comes to Sphyer.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 19, 2017)

Aries said:


> I have so many ideas, maybe I should post them here and then have a host or young and upcomer take my game theme/mechanics and makes it their own. Only way most of these games have in mind will see the light of day



It's not a bad idea tbh. Nothing wrong with hosting games made by others.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 19, 2017)

We could have some game library where over inspired hosts posted stuff they could never have time to host. I'm pretty sure @Law has half a dozen of those.

Of course, if the game was closed setup the host could just leave its name there, or entrust it to some other more active player to keep them.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 19, 2017)

Aries said:


> I mean he can change it up. That was more or less when I stopped making roles for the game. Think can slap together some things by the red lotus and just make the game



It happens. Sometimes you have a way cool idea involving a couple roles but that doesn't mean you want to write ALL roles.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Tiger (Dec 19, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> We could have some game library where over inspired hosts posted stuff they could never have time to host. I'm pretty sure @Law has half a dozen of those.
> 
> Of course, if the game was closed setup the host could just leave its name there, or entrust it to some other more active player to keep them.



Yeah, I have way over a dozen games that won't ever get hosted, but I don't make sign-up threads for them and then not host them.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Tiger (Dec 19, 2017)

@SinRaven 

Disagree with which part, you monkey?


----------



## Viole (Dec 19, 2017)

On that note

"Excuses"

Need 6-7 more scrubs to play

Sequel of Bleach I 
@nfcnorth @Nello @Hachibi @Jjcb @Mr. Waffles  get yo ass online there


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 19, 2017)

Law said:


> @SinRaven
> 
> Disagree with which part, you monkey?


Discrimination shouldn't be ignored but fought.


----------



## Stelios (Dec 19, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Discrimination shouldn't be ignored but fought.




Can we get a prayer and an amen for the kids that are dying in Africa? I think they have it worst from homosexual internet board warriors


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 19, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Can we get a prayer and an amen for the kids that are dying in Africa? I think they have it worst from homosexual internet board warriors


One does not exclude the other.


----------



## Juan (Dec 19, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> On that note
> 
> "Excuses"
> 
> ...


Yes, viole-sempai


----------



## Viole (Dec 19, 2017)

Jjcb said:


> Yes, viole-sempai


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 19, 2017)

Shameless game advertisement


----------



## Viole (Dec 19, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> Shameless game advertisement


Official Deal with NF to do  it


----------



## Tiger (Dec 19, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Discrimination shouldn't be ignored but fought.



Fight against whatever you want.

I'm not here to babysit, and you of all people can't sit here and tell me you want stricter rules in this section. Don't even try.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 19, 2017)

Law said:


> Fight against whatever you want.
> 
> I'm not here to babysit, and you of all people can't sit here and tell me you want stricter rules in this section. Don't even try.


Remind me of one time I discriminated someone for their race/gender/sexuality/religion and used slurs against them.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 19, 2017)

While you're at it, remind me of one time I insulted someone, called someone names or generally flamed (not baited) them in a non-joking way outside of games.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 19, 2017)

I gladly await your answers.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 19, 2017)

As if that's the only way to cross the line...wow.

I'm so fed up with your bullshit. And that goes for a good lot of you in this place.

"Hey guys, chill out"
"Stop the insults and flaming"
"*long angry rant about behavior*"
...

Nothing.

"Well, I guess rules need to be stricter about how folks treat each other and about the words being thrown around. Time for some bans to be handed out."

>> met with overwhelming hostility and opposition.

Just fuck off, seriously. You guys realize I don't have ban power right? When you don't respect me or my words or opinions on behavior, my only recourse is editing, deletion, and removal from a thread. I can ask for bans, and then hear about it from the rest of you sensitive muffins for weeks.

I can do everything I already do around here with an orange name, and that is looking really damn sexy right now.

A lot of you act like children, but you're not MY children. So I have no obligation to give you the attention of one.

For your information, as far as I know both you and Cubey were supposed to be sectioned by now, and it had nothing to do with me.

Don't throw stones in glass houses, be nicer to people overall-- not just about some things, and not only when it proves a point. Read your posts before you send them and think about the feelings of other people as if they were standing in front of you. The internet is not an excuse to act like a piece of shit.

I'm out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 19, 2017)

Opening for mafia mod?


----------



## Aries (Dec 19, 2017)

W said:


> so what ur saying is
> 
> TIME TO MOD CR



Time to fulfill the prophecy


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 19, 2017)

I did see a thing at the top to become a mod


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 19, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> I did see a thing at the top to become a mod



Akihabara 
New Leaf 

Feel free to read and apply in the SCR if you feel up to the challenge.


----------



## Aries (Dec 19, 2017)

No section compares to the mafia section, don't worry guis I am not here in Spirit


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Akihabara
> New Leaf
> 
> Feel free to read and apply in the SCR if you feel up to the challenge.


Whoa I didn't see there was one for new leaf as well. Can I switch? 

Naruto is my one love.


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 19, 2017)

Ava said:


> Whoa I didn't see there was one for new leaf as well. Can I switch?
> 
> Naruto is my one love.


You can just apply again since NL is  Platy's territory not Xiamm's.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You can just apply again since NL is  Platy's territory not Xiamm's.


A separate SRC thread? or do I tag the Plat guy in the current one?


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 19, 2017)

Ava said:


> separate SRC thread?


Yes.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Yes.


yikes i tagged him

ill delete it quick


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 19, 2017)

wait u can str8 up apply for modship now 

yikes


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 19, 2017)

W said:


> wait u can str8 up apply for modship now
> 
> yikes


It's pretty common practice on forums, granted a new concept for NF.


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 19, 2017)

Idk if I have the talents to be a mod. What are in those sections anyway?

Can someone test me


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 19, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> Can someone test me





Crugyr said:


> What are in those sections anyway?



You just failed.


----------



## Didi (Dec 19, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> Idk if I have the talents to be a mod. What are in those sections anyway?
> 
> Can someone test me




are you capable of doing nothing but acting haughty and pretending you are doing a lot 'behind the scenes'?

if so, congrats, you have the skills

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 19, 2017)

W said:


> wait u can str8 up apply for modship now
> 
> yikes




ya boy sent in his application

hopefully it goes well


----------



## Aries (Dec 19, 2017)

With 2017 coming to a end. Mafia community name me your top 10 moments of the mafia section this year


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 19, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You just failed.


You failed by not answering my question scrub wolf


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 19, 2017)

Didi said:


> are you capable of doing nothing but acting haughty and pretending you are doing a lot 'behind the scenes'?
> 
> if so, congrats, you have the skills


Well I’m capable of doing nothing


----------



## Shizune (Dec 19, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Can we get a prayer and an amen for the kids that are dying in Africa? I think they have it worst from homosexual internet board warriors



For future reference, if anyone asks why I disappeared from this thread, this is why.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shizune (Dec 19, 2017)

@Aphrodite I dunno why you would section ban Sin for defending himself against homophobic slurs. This distinctly reminds me of when Dr. White was threadbanned for arguing with Rion, even though it was Rion's fault and not his.

When an argument erupts, maybe try reading it rather than just handing out bans to everyone involved. I know that's easier, but it's also not fair.

I'm so disappointed and embarrassed by this thread at this point. What a blight on this section. The fact SinRaven was section banned while Stelios got off without punishment is _so _backwards and insulting. I cannot fathom the incompetence of this mod staff.

If I weren't committed to being an impartial host for the betterment of this section, Stelios would be the first person banned from my games.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Dec 19, 2017)

Complete re-brand time.


----------



## Aries (Dec 19, 2017)

Top 10 moments of 2017 in the mafia section for Ole CR...(All my opinions)

*Number 10*: *CLASHING WITH HOSTS-*
Starting it off with a bang... Clash of the Hosts Mafia becomes a thing. Who would have known grouping together NF Mafia finest hosts would lead to such a game? On paper this sounds like the perfect game, with so much creative minds in one place what could go wrong? Just about everything, Clash of the Hosts couldn't have been a more ironic name, it just seemed like it lacked a true foundation to the vision it had. This was supposed to have been this sections Avengers instead it became this sections Justice League with even less build up then DC Live Action cross over.

 It felt less like a cross over mafia game and more like a glorified host circlejerk with hosts trying to out hax the other. Players not understanding what the heck was going on during the sign ups, hosts realizing midway they made a terrible mistake giving players the power to choose what roles made it in.  Hosts either inactifaggin, losing interest like myself or Hosts not having a solid plan to follow through with this concept led to some bumpy roads during the build to the game and during it.

Though with that said what Clash of the Hosts really did excel at and really delivered was on the roles. You couldn't find a more variable list of roles then this game. This was this sections best hosts coming together to deliver some of the best role madness roles. This game showed just having a good role does not make you a good player unless you have skill to back it up. This game had some outstanding performances from certain players riddled with scratching your head and going why in sadness from everyone else. 

Clash of the Hosts got caught up with its own hype, hosts just thought them working together was enough to have this game selling like hot cakes. It was a good game but with the level of talent the game had it should have been a great game. This game concept has potential, I have no doubt the sequel will fix what didn't work in the first game and make it better. Considering this was a first attempt at a new type of game tradition I believe it did a good job of establishing itself from the rest of the pack and it was a unique game. One that I hope becomes much bigger in the future and becomes as big as Favorites itself.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## poutanko (Dec 19, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> Well I’m capable of doing nothing


This is true, I can testify ^

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 19, 2017)

@Tiger I like the name change.


----------



## poutanko (Dec 19, 2017)

RemChu said:


> @Tiger I like the name change.


Who's Tiger? O.o


----------



## poutanko (Dec 19, 2017)

What happened to Ava and Didi?


----------



## Didi (Dec 19, 2017)

poutanko said:


> What happened to Ava and Didi?


----------



## poutanko (Dec 19, 2017)

Didi said:


>


...how did you do that when you're banned?


----------



## Didi (Dec 19, 2017)

poutanko said:


> ...how did you do that when you're banned?


----------



## Didi (Dec 19, 2017)

So innocent

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Dec 19, 2017)

You guys are crazier than I thought


----------



## Magic (Dec 19, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Who's Tiger? O.o


Law, pretty sure given the context he is speaking in and the fact he loves tigers.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## poutanko (Dec 19, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Law, pretty sure given the context he is speaking in and the fact he loves tigers.


We need more animals to create a zoo


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 19, 2017)

He’s also stepped down.

We are in a GODLESS land now.


----------



## poutanko (Dec 19, 2017)

W said:


> He’s also stepped down.
> 
> We are in a GODLESS land now.


...oh God no


----------



## Melodie (Dec 19, 2017)

time to mod @Mr. Waffles

Reactions: Optimistic 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 19, 2017)

Didi said:


> So innocent



Why haven't they banned me yet?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 19, 2017)

W said:


> He’s also stepped down.
> 
> We are in a GODLESS land now.



Actually @White Wolf is listed as the mod of this section.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 19, 2017)

Well @Tiger, thank you for all the good work, and good luck in your future endeavors.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 19, 2017)

Tiger is free!


----------



## Aries (Dec 19, 2017)

Ole cr should be modded to this section. Who else has stayed as long as me and contributed as much to the community then ole trollbeard.


----------



## Aries (Dec 19, 2017)

(Ps. Just doing it for the spicy mafia section memes that would come out of it)


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 19, 2017)

poutanko said:


> What happened to Ava and Didi?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Dec 19, 2017)

Ava said:


>


I will join you soon muhahahah

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 19, 2017)

Shizune said:


> @Aphrodite I dunno why you would section ban Sin for defending himself against homophobic slurs. This distinctly reminds me of when Dr. White was threadbanned for arguing with Rion, even though it was Rion's fault and not his.
> 
> When an argument erupts, maybe try reading it rather than just handing out bans to everyone involved. I know that's easier, but it's also not fair.
> 
> ...


The fact that you can't see what SinRaven did wrong and instead care only about one facet of that "argument" is why you should have no say in how any place is modded.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 19, 2017)

Make me mod 

I may hate a handful of you but i can still step outside myself and look at things objectively.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 19, 2017)

But first order of business is to permaban white wolf

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 19, 2017)

@Tiger : You served this section well, it is a shame that those who thrive on drama drove you to this.


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 19, 2017)

poutanko said:


> This is true, I can testify ^


I’d argue with you but I’m too lazy

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Dec 19, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> But first order of business is to permaban white wolf


@Ava looks like we will have another banned member soon except this one will be real


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 19, 2017)

poutanko said:


> @Ava looks like we will have another banned member soon except this one will be real


w-who?


----------



## poutanko (Dec 19, 2017)

Ava said:


> w-who?


The lesser White


----------



## poutanko (Dec 19, 2017)

Wolfie, wake up and ban him


----------



## poutanko (Dec 19, 2017)

...wait, that's not how it works


----------



## Aries (Dec 19, 2017)

Time for Troll Might to save the day


----------



## Tiger (Dec 19, 2017)

RemChu said:


> @Tiger I like the name change.



Thanks 



poutanko said:


> We need more animals to create a zoo



Aye. Get on it, folks.

Also, c'mere bunny-- I'm cuddly >:3



W said:


> He’s also stepped down.
> 
> We are in a GODLESS land now.



Nah, Wolf has this down.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Well @Tiger, thank you for all the good work, and good luck in your future endeavors.



Thanks, but I'm not going anywhere. I still have one announcement and one sign-up thread going up in January.



RemChu said:


> Tiger is free!



They let me out, and now they can't get me back in.



WolfPrinceKouga said:


> @Tiger : You served this section well, it is a shame that those who thrive on drama drove you to this.



I do want to make it clear that I chose to step down for a number of reasons. No one person or event drove me to do anything. I am fully capable of getting frustrated without making life-changing decisions lol

I don't need a green name to be a leader and pillar of the mafia community. When I log onto NF, I want it to be because I'm here to have fun-- not to "do a job" or get on people's case about their behavior.

I have made my recommendations, and left the small duty of caretaker in good, far more active, hands. Waddo and I will still be coming forward with a project to increase enthusiasm and fun for the section...we don't need to be staff for that.

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Dec 19, 2017)

Tiger said:


> Also, c'mere bunny-- I'm cuddly >:3


...I-I'm not your Happy Meal

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 20, 2017)

@Tiger : Any chance of you going hunting in the next few months?


----------



## Tiger (Dec 20, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> @Tiger : Any chance of you going hunting in the next few months?



That depends on what kind of hunting you mean...


----------



## Legend (Dec 20, 2017)

Who is Tiger?


----------



## Emberguard (Dec 20, 2017)

That's a good question


----------



## Aries (Dec 20, 2017)

Legend said:


> Who is Tiger?



He's Law,


----------



## Emberguard (Dec 20, 2017)

I'd say it's Law

 Edit: You ninja!


----------



## Platinum (Dec 20, 2017)

Law stepping down is just one step in the inevitable future where Aries and I are both modded, and tear this section apart in civil war

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 20, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Law stepping down is just one step in the inevitable future where Aries and I are both modded, and tear this section apart in civil war



Its the way it was meant to be platinum. Its like Rock vs Triple H. 2 rivals who climbed through the ranks to create a rivalry never before never again seen again. Only at MafiaMania


----------



## Legend (Dec 20, 2017)

Ahhh I see

You all suck


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Stelios (Dec 20, 2017)

Tiger tiger
burning bright
In the forests of the night
What immortal hand or eye
Could frame thy fearful symmetry?


----------



## Stelios (Dec 20, 2017)

Shizune said:


> For future reference, if anyone asks why I disappeared from this thread, this is why.





Shizune said:


> @Aphrodite I dunno why you would section ban Sin for defending himself against homophobic slurs. This distinctly reminds me of when Dr. White was threadbanned for arguing with Rion, even though it was Rion's fault and not his.
> 
> When an argument erupts, maybe try reading it rather than just handing out bans to everyone involved. I know that's easier, but it's also not fair.
> 
> ...



something something
Great host
Personal opinion
Two different things


----------



## Nello (Dec 20, 2017)

Tiger said:


> As if that's the only way to cross the line...wow.
> 
> I'm so fed up with your bullshit. And that goes for a good lot of you in this place.
> 
> ...


Your job as a mod isn't to be loved by everyone. That was never gonna happen. Don't take out your frustration on Sin because you signed up for a green name and didn't like the responsibilities that came with it.

You have no right to complain when you couldn't even bother discussing what your role as a mod should be and then actually be here to do those things. In my time here you've just lashed out whenever someone criticised your modship and promptly disappeared again. I've clearly been spoiled by the cafe mods because this victim act is ridiculous.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiny (Dec 20, 2017)

Shup up nello

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 20, 2017)

Aries said:


> Top 10 moments of 2017 in the mafia section for Ole CR...(All my opinions)
> 
> *Number 10*: *CLASHING WITH HOSTS-*
> Starting it off with a bang... Clash of the Hosts Mafia becomes a thing. Who would have known grouping together NF Mafia finest hosts would lead to such a game? On paper this sounds like the perfect game, with so much creative minds in one place what could go wrong? Just about everything, Clash of the Hosts couldn't have been a more ironic name, it just seemed like it lacked a true foundation to the vision it had. This was supposed to have been this sections Avengers instead it became this sections Justice League with even less build up then DC Live Action cross over.
> ...



The last reply in the CotH2 QT was in October...

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 20, 2017)

I m tempted to apply for moderator and promote white straight rights in this forum. White and straight are being oppressed here.



If you want a picture of how this would go down you should read my game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Dec 20, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I m tempted to apply for moderator and promote white straight rights in this forum. White and straight are being oppressed here.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a picture of how this would go down you should read my game



Stelios, nobody appreciates your attempts at dragging this argument out over several days. You've turned friends into enemies by offending the only 2 (to my knowledge) queer men in here, and I don't know why you think that's something to gloat about. Over the past few days, you've called me everything from sensitive to a "gay keyboard warrior" when all I said was that I was upset.

I'm just really baffled that when we told you we didn't like something you said, you became hyper-defensive and continued pushing the issue until neither Sin or I could take it anymore. I can't understand how you claim you want to be accepting, but then become mean and insensitive when dealing with gay people.

I don't think you've faced the truth about who you are. I don't think you respect people who are different from you. I don't think you know how to treat people with compassion and sympathy. All we asked for was an apology, and instead you're mocking and insulting us. 

The beautiful thing about this game is that when someone is genuinely stupid, they suffer for that by being lynched early, losing most of their games and generally not getting the best mafia experience. My lone solace in this argument is that you're one of this section's policy lynches, and I will be vindicated every time you lose.

And since the very beginning of this argument, that's the first mean thing I've said about you.


----------



## Stelios (Dec 20, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Stelios, nobody appreciates your attempts at dragging this argument out over several days. You've turned friends into enemies by offending the only 2 (to my knowledge) queer men in here, and I don't know why you think that's something to gloat about. Over the past few days, you've called me everything from sensitive to a "gay keyboard warrior" when all I said was that I was upset.
> 
> I'm just really baffled that when we told you we didn't like something you said, you became hyper-defensive and continued pushing the issue until neither Sin or I could take it anymore. I can't understand how you claim you want to be accepting, but then become mean and insensitive when dealing with gay people.
> 
> ...



It’s good that you engage me this needs to be solved for good. First of all you are a hypocrite. I can’t take shit from someone that all that has demonstrated that cares about is what kind of clothes and low level rap Nicky Minaj spits. You called me an ugly unattractive person when I posted my picture and said my opinion doesn’t  matter because of this. In another occasion you even went as far as saying that Taylor Swift’s target group is for white supremacists. Do you even know me? All you do is label people on a superficial comment and turn an otherwise light and fun conversation into a drama.

Cut the bullshit with me I m not some kid you can bully online you have been highly offensive to me on different occasions long before we engaged each other in this chat conversation about things I may have said during games. Saying I insulted Sinraven is completely bogus as well given that I have a more personal relationship with him and he can comment himself on whether he and I are on good terms or not. You can’t come here and bully me for not liking a drag show on TV. I won’t take it, especially from someone that has the mental depth of a teaspoon.

As for the game context and the idiocy well.. Sure. Whatever. I m fine with it , I have it good with myself and whoever wants to have it good with me can and will. The rest can ignore me I m not going to waste any energy or alter my persona to make my self likeable to any self righteous clown that thinks harrasing  other people online for their beliefs is ok. I know who I am and ,unlike you, I don’t have to identify myself with any label or social group to feel better with myself. I embrace diversity but you specifically have an issue with who you are. If you would have a gun you would point it at me and scream “Accept me!!!!!”.

That’s the type of person you are. You lose all rationale and ability to communicate once angry. I m baffled how you make it every day in the real world. Maybe you don’t talk there but it’s easier throwing stones online isn’t it ?


I gave you real life advice when you felt like shit but you consider me an idiot, racist and ugly and the fact I’m 10 steps ahead from you in life doesn’t count eh? I made an opening to you and whoever else felt like shit and provided advice without expecting anything back.
You disregard completely everything we ever talked about or any other interaction we ever had and you attack me on a single remark I made one time when I was explicitly asked for my opinion.


I also don’t like ungrateful little shits that can’t see the big picture of another person after so many interactions. In short if you want to be a nothing to me Nitty you will be nothing to me. As for your games the only way to stop me from signing there is to put it explicitly on your game rules when you post it and I will abide because unlike you I know what respect means.


----------



## Shizune (Dec 20, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I can’t take shit from someone that all that has demonstrated that cares about is what kind of clothes and low level rap Nicky Minaj spits.



I stopped reading here, by the way.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 20, 2017)

This place has become so wild


----------



## Stelios (Dec 20, 2017)

Shizune said:


> I stopped reading here, by the way.




And this is were our “chat” stops. Since you don’t take the time to read and evaluate what I m writing, next time if you are feeling sensitive don’t even talk to me. Engage your closest section moderator instead


----------



## Didi (Dec 20, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> This place has become so wild


----------



## Tiger (Dec 20, 2017)

Nello said:


> Your job as a mod isn't to be loved by everyone. That was never gonna happen. Don't take out your frustration on Sin because you signed up for a green name and didn't like the responsibilities that came with it.
> 
> You have no right to complain when you couldn't even bother discussing what your role as a mod should be and then actually be here to do those things. In my time here you've just lashed out whenever someone criticised your modship and promptly disappeared again. I've clearly been spoiled by the cafe mods because this victim act is ridiculous.



Of all the really dumb shit that's come out of your mouth, this may actually take the prize. You obviously don't know me very well.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 20, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> This place has become so wild



I mean there are even tigers on the loose.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Shizune (Dec 20, 2017)

Stelios said:


> And this is were our “chat” stops. Since you don’t take the time to read and evaluate what I m writing, next time if you are feeling sensitive don’t even talk to me. Engage your closest section moderator instead



You misunderstood me. You and I were never going to come to an agreement that didn't begin with you apologizing. My point was that you need to drop the subject, because you already chased both Sin and me off. It's really sad to watch you beat the dead horse because you think you won something.


----------



## Shizune (Dec 20, 2017)

One word of parting advice for the next person to argue with me: it doesn't offend me when you insult Nicki Minaj.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 20, 2017)

Nicki Minaj sux.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Old 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 20, 2017)

Shizune said:


> One word of parting advice for the next person to argue with me: it doesn't offend me when you insult Nicki Minaj.



It wasn’t mean to be offensive that’s just who you are. A Nicky Minaj fan who believes Taylor Swift’s target group is white supremacists.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Stelios (Dec 20, 2017)

Shizune said:


> You misunderstood me. You and I were never going to come to an agreement that didn't begin with you apologizing. My point was that you need to drop the subject, because you already chased both Sin and me off. It's really sad to watch you beat the dead horse because you think you won something.




Apologize for what ? For having my own opinion ? You are a funny troubled person


----------



## Shizune (Dec 20, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Apologize for what ? For having my own opinion ? You are a funny troubled person



"I will not apologize for my opinion under any circumstances," said every racist/misogynist/bigot/etc ever


----------



## Viole (Dec 20, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


>

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 20, 2017)

Shizune said:


> "I will not apologize for my opinion under any circumstances," said every racist/misogynist/bigot/etc ever



all of them ? 
You’ve got some statistics list I can refer to?


----------



## Matariki (Dec 20, 2017)

just apologize, and end it

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 20, 2017)



Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 20, 2017)

Thorin said:


> just apologize, and end it



Fuck off Thorin


----------



## Shizune (Dec 20, 2017)

I planned to make that my last post in this thread, but something else did just occur to me:

Just to be clear, I want to apologize again to you @Stelios for the mean and inappropriate things I've said to you before. I have crossed lines before and said things that I'm not proud of. Regardless of what's happening now, I know I was wrong for that. I'm sorry.

That has nothing to do with this conversation, I just felt like it would help to clarify where I stood on my past comments.


----------



## Melodie (Dec 20, 2017)

>List of Moderators for this section
>White Wolf

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Dec 20, 2017)

Tiger said:


> Of all the really dumb shit that's come out of your mouth, this may actually take the prize. You obviously don't know me very well.


Lol. Your excuse is that I'm dumb and I don't know you?

E: you're a shit mod and if you think I'm  wrong then you obviously don't know me very well


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 20, 2017)

Good morning my brothers and sisters.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Aries (Dec 20, 2017)

Just mod Plat and me. We already control 90% of the narrative that goes on here. Might aswell give us full control


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Shiny (Dec 20, 2017)

These fights are fun, this makes me remember the many pages of fight after hiruzen called immortal a pothead

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viole (Dec 20, 2017)

Shiny said:


> These fights are fun, this makes me remember the many pages of fight after hiruzen called immortal a pothead


You are too young for this


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 20, 2017)

Man I remember Immortal king


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 20, 2017)

Ava said:


> Man I remember Immortal king



He means Immortal not Immortal King.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 20, 2017)

Shizune said:


> I planned to make that my last post in this thread, but something else did just occur to me:
> 
> Just to be clear, I want to apologize again to you @Stelios for the mean and inappropriate things I've said to you before. I have crossed lines before and said things that I'm not proud of. Regardless of what's happening now, I know I was wrong for that. I'm sorry.
> 
> That has nothing to do with this conversation, I just felt like it would help to clarify where I stood on my past comments.




You remind me of my kid that says what he thinks I wanna hear to get something else. Maybe I m missjudging you but your timing is way off for this. I ll read again what was said and I will send you a PM.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> He means Immortal not Immortal King.


Yeah well I mean monkey d luffy not dragon d luffy

How about that?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shiny (Dec 20, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> You are too young for this




Im 24 wtf


----------



## Tiger (Dec 20, 2017)

Nello said:


> Lol. Your excuse is that I'm dumb and I don't know you?
> 
> E: you're a shit mod and if you think I'm  wrong then you obviously don't know me very well



I don't need an excuse. An excuse for what? The activity and quality of this section has doubled in my time here. Your presence notwithstanding.

I don't give a shit if you or anyone "likes me", and no one is playing the victim. It's like you just recycled something you heard once and hoped it was relevant. You've been acting like a little bitch to me for a while now. Me not being a good candidate to actually enforce rules around here is precisely why I wasn't a good fit to be mod any more...so I stepped down.

Which means, out of the post you quoted, you said literally _nothing_ of substance. 

Basically, I just said "If this place needs stricter enforcement, which I think it does, then I should step down and let someone do that because I'm not a good candidate for that", and you followed it up with..."yeah, you're a shitty mod who's not a good candidate for that!"

Were you dropped on your head recently, or is this long-term damage you're suffering from?

You come at me with nothing but bullshit and expect a thoughtful response? You're not worth my time.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Viole (Dec 20, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Im 24 wtf


Sees avy
Sees Sig


Nah

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 20, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Engage your closest section moderator instead





Melodie said:


> >List of Moderators for this section
> >White Wolf



Hello,
Is it me you're looking for?

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Dec 20, 2017)

Stelios said:


> You remind me of my kid that says what he thinks I wanna hear to get something else. Maybe I m missjudging you but your timing is way off for this. I ll read again what was said and I will send you a PM.



You're obviously forgetting I already apologized to you before, which is why I specifically said again. I made that post for the purpose of clearing my own name and for no other reason. I don't want anything from you, including a PM.


----------



## Melodie (Dec 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Hello,
> Is it me you're looking for?


Nobody is looking for you, get out.


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 20, 2017)

Melodie said:


> Nobody is looking for you, get out.


True, you don't need to look for me, I'm everywhere.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 20, 2017)

It helps me sleep at night that everyone here is as bad at apologies as me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Dec 20, 2017)

I never apologize because i lack empathy, so i just respect others enough to prevent problems to myself

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2017)

mod shiny i think

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Dec 20, 2017)

Tiger said:


> I don't need an excuse. An excuse for what? The activity and quality of this section has doubled in my time here. Your presence notwithstanding.
> 
> I don't give a shit if you or anyone "likes me", and no one is playing the victim. It's like you just recycled something you heard once and hoped it was relevant. You've been acting like a little bitch to me for a while now. Me not being a good candidate to actually enforce rules around here is precisely why I wasn't a good fit to be mod any more...so I stepped down.
> 
> ...


Did you even read my post? I'll walk you through it when I get home


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 20, 2017)

Shiny said:


> I never apologize because i lack empathy, so i just respect others enough to prevent problems to myself


Never remove that cute jigglypuff set

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 20, 2017)

You seem to think a mod's main purpose is punishment Nello. Being an iron fist mod is never what Law wanted as generally allowing this place to operate like the wild west is good for the section. This section skews older, with the vast majority of us being 18+, we should be capable of resolving our own disputes without a mod coming in to break up our fights as if we're children.

Law had always made it clear how he operated as mod. When the needs of the section changed he stepped down, as this was not his job but a service he did for the community.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 20, 2017)

Shizune said:


> You're obviously forgetting I already apologized to you before, which is why I specifically said again. I made that post for the purpose of clearing my own name and for no other reason. I don't want anything from you, including a PM.



So I was right on my assessment that it was for your own self serving purpose. You don't want to fix this you just want to come off on top. Apology not accepted. Shove it where the sun doesn't shine. You and me are not ok and never will be.
From now on keep the interaction with me at a minimum and strictly game related.


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 20, 2017)

Alright, so I'm going to just throw this out there.  What happens in the game threads will remain as lenient as it has been with the exception of blatant toxicity just for the sake of toxicity, but the convo thread however has had enough of toxic immature ramblings.

If you're attacked, be it on racial, sexual or any other discriminatory manner report it. If you engage in egregious back and forths for the sake of honour or pride you're merely doing yourself a disservice.

I'll be revisiting the section rules within the next few days or so to see if something is unclear, but until then consider this a formal warning to keep things civilised, and that permission has been given to G-Mods to immediately act on matters even if I'm personally not around.

There won't be any delays if situations repeat themselves.

Thank you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 20, 2017)

Seriously that weather though

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Dec 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The last reply in the CotH2 QT was in October...



I had another idea for a role in november. Just wasn't sure it was worth posting due to the aforementioned event of no one else posting.


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 20, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> Seriously that weather though


Everything outside is freezing here. Solid ice blocks, fucking Siberia.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 20, 2017)

Can confirm, slipped on the ice yesterday 

winter is here fellas

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Platinum (Dec 20, 2017)

WW, time to make the teachings of hope the offical section rules my dude.


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 20, 2017)

Platinum said:


> WW, time to make the teachings of hope the offical section rules my dude.


Guide them through this darkest timeline...


----------



## Platinum (Dec 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Guide them through this darkest timeline...



We can do it... together .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 20, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I had another idea for a role in november. Just wasn't sure it was worth posting due to the aforementioned event of no one else posting.



Last year's one got revived months after the date we were intending to host it.

I am going to do poke everyone to start working again eventually. After I getmy current games out of the way.

But if you have ideas already, do post them.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 20, 2017)

Platinum said:


> We can do it... together .


I do not accept bribes whatsoever.

**


----------



## Platinum (Dec 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Last year's one got revived months after the date we were intending to host it.
> 
> I am going to do poke everyone to start working again eventually. After I getmy current games out of the way.
> 
> But if you have ideas already, do post them.



I'll whip it up then. 



White Wolf said:


> I do not accept bribes whatsoever.
> 
> **



I can respect a man of principle. 

**


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 20, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I'll whip it up then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

**


----------



## Platinum (Dec 20, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> **



I am glad we have come to an accord.

**


----------



## Nello (Dec 20, 2017)

Tiger said:


> I don't need an excuse. An excuse for what?


For being a petty cunt.


> The activity and quality of this section has doubled in my time here. Your presence notwithstanding


And?


> I don't give a shit if you or anyone "likes me", and no one is playing the victim.


That's... what I said. It doesn't matter if someone doesn't like you as a mod. And you are playing a victim by lashing out against everyone who disagrees with you. Let me demonstrate:


> It's like you just recycled something you heard once and hoped it was relevant. You've been acting like a little bitch to me for a while now.


I've tried constructively criticising you in the past in and your response was "fuck you". You say i've been acting like a little bitch, but who's been throwing preemptive ad hominems here?


> Me not being a good candidate to actually enforce rules around here is precisely why I wasn't a good fit to be mod any more...so I stepped down.
> 
> Which means, out of the post you quoted, you said literally _nothing_ of substance.
> 
> Basically, I just said "If this place needs stricter enforcement, which I think it does, then I should step down and let someone do that because I'm not a good candidate for that", and you followed it up with..."yeah, you're a shitty mod who's not a good candidate for that!"


When did I say anything about enforcing rules?


> Were you dropped on your head recently, or is this long-term damage you're suffering from?
> 
> You come at me with nothing but bullshit and expect a thoughtful response? You're not worth my time.


This is just more petty insults. There's no excuse for your behavior now or in the past.

The reason I mentioned the cafe mods is because i've disagreed with them too but they have been nothing but respectful and mature. You have been petty and vindictive. I don't take offense at mods being arguably incompetent, i take offense at people like you.


----------



## Aries (Dec 20, 2017)

This is the end of a era, ill be sure to add it to the list of Top 10 moments that happened (for me) I'm 2017


----------



## Nello (Dec 20, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> You seem to think a mod's main purpose is punishment Nello. Being an iron fist mod is never what Law wanted as generally allowing this place to operate like the wild west is good for the section. This section skews older, with the vast majority of us being 18+, we should be capable of resolving our own disputes without a mod coming in to break up our fights as if we're children.
> 
> Law had always made it clear how he operated as mod. When the needs of the section changed he stepped down, as this was not his job but a service he did for the community.


That's not what i've been saying at all.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 20, 2017)

@Dragon D. Luffy 

Put it in the quick topic


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 20, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> This section skews older, with the vast majority of us being 18+, we should be capable of resolving our own disputes without a mod coming in to break up our fights as if we're children.



You are being naive.

Anyway, I think one problem with this convo thread is that it's a melting pot of people who have nothing in common other than liking mafia. And mafia attracts a lot of different people (because it's an awesome game).

In other communities you may see people forming cliques of similar tastes and opinions, but here it's a bunch of different people, so it's not that hard for, i. e. a gay person and a conservative homophobic to meet, and then begin to clash. 

And I guess, while in most convo threads it's the same four people talking to each other, here is like the one and only place for mafia players to socialize (y u no use the discord chat ppl), so it gets a lot more people who may or may not be willing to socialize with each other.

Plus there is the fact this is the default place to vent about anger and frustration related to mafia.

Anyway, just a couple theories.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Shiny (Dec 20, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2017)

Can’t spell F-L-A-M-E without L-A-M-E!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2017)

ningen me again and ill slit ur throat and give my dick a woundjob

Reactions: Ningen 5


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2017)



Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 20, 2017)

I don't see any flaming going on. I see a bunch of unresolved sexual tension going on. Just fuck already

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks @White Wolf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 20, 2017)

Telling people not to do something makes them wanna do it obvi


----------



## Nello (Dec 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You are being naive.
> 
> Anyway, I think one problem with this convo thread is that it's a melting pot of people who have nothing in common other than liking mafia. And mafia attracts a lot of different people (because it's an awesome game).
> 
> ...


This place is no more of a melting pot than certain other sections.

I agree that mods should generally have a lax stance. What I disagree with is the acceptance of long-term personal grudges that just spread cancer. There are some people on this section who genuinely despise each other, and they keep arguing both in the convo and in games. It makes everyone's experience shittier and there's no reason to accept it when it could be resolved.

Idk how @WolfPrinceKouga thinks otherwise but i'd like to hear it


----------



## Aries (Dec 20, 2017)

Accept trolling as the one true way of nf mafia life. It shall set you free.


----------



## Magic (Dec 20, 2017)

Nello said:


> Your job as a mod isn't to be loved by everyone. That was never gonna happen. Don't take out your frustration on Sin because you signed up for a green name and didn't like the responsibilities that came with it.
> 
> You have no right to complain when you couldn't even bother discussing what your role as a mod should be and then actually be here to do those things. In my time here you've just lashed out whenever someone criticised your modship and promptly disappeared again. I've clearly been spoiled by the cafe mods because this victim act is ridiculous.


Dude we aren't teenagers/ kids , it's the same fucking people arguing over and over. All involved need to grow and *stop *instigating each other. 

Insanity.


Platinum said:


> Law stepping down is just one step in the inevitable future where Aries and I are both modded, and tear this section apart in civil war


BRING BALANCE TO THE FORCE.


----------



## Nello (Dec 20, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Dude we aren't teenagers/ kids , it's the same fucking people arguing over and over. All involved need to grow and *stop *instigating each other.
> 
> Insanity.
> 
> BRING BALANCE TO THE FORCE.


Saying "we're all adults here, you all need to act like it" hasn't really worked out though. So clearly something else needs to be done, no?


----------



## Nello (Dec 20, 2017)

Seems to me this section is too proud to admit it needs help so it's just stuck with cancer in perpetuity


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 20, 2017)

Nello said:


> Seems to me this section is too proud to admit it needs help so it's just stuck with cancer in perpetuity


Hello, would you like to sit on Doctor Wolf's lap and suck on a lolly?


----------



## Magic (Dec 20, 2017)

I mean we live here together in our little community. I would like for there to be respect and amicability among our members. Diverse group of people, but we can come to understanding of mutual respect and friendliness.

This isn't a hopeless situation...but it's not my place to mediate.

Sad to see though. Like a flare up of a bad condition, we get the same individuals fighting among each other.


----------



## Aries (Dec 20, 2017)

This convo in a nutshell

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 20, 2017)

Like all involved know what they need to do.

Don't instigate / trigger the other party.
Respect each other.
Try and see it from the other person's perspective.....try and empathize...

Life can be hard enough without us cutting each other down verbally in an endless cycle of vitriol.




if the other party doesn't respect you, be the bigger man and ignore them, if you have to report them don't make a scene.

Like it's awkward even for viewers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Dec 20, 2017)

*gets down from soap box*

*slithers into hole*


----------



## Aries (Dec 20, 2017)

Those who don't learn from history are doomed to repeat it. This reminds me of the Bioness fiasco during the mafia fc days that led to LB, Bioness and Azn getting kicked out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platinum (Dec 20, 2017)

Time is a flat circle.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Aries (Dec 20, 2017)

If their is one thing I learned from my relationship probs not to long ago is that when you care about something or someone its kinda hard to just walk away. Its easy for people looking on to just say to walk away or just ignore them. Even though its the logical approach, for the people involved its not something you can do with a snap of a fingers especially when the subject means so much to you. 

From personal expirence the advice I was given was just ignore her/walk away and even though I knew it was for the best, part of me didn't want to let her go. I only did so because that's what she wanted but deep down part of me still/will always harbor feelings towards her. Even though we had issues/differences I would gladly rekindle our relationship if she gave me the chance. Now what does this have to do with what's happening?

Simple as I was trying to make amends with her or explain myself the more angry or upset she got with me. The more our differences started to pop up and with that any type of civil conversation got thrown out the window. I don't blame her or think she was in the wrong, she had every right to react the way she did. 

This could have been avoided if we both sat down, had a honest conversation about what we felt and tried to understand each other. Same can be said here, people aren't willing to understand each other. They see someone who has a different opinion then them and instead of taking it as just their opinion/point of view they get offended and feel the need to defend themselves because they feel they are being pressured to act a certain way. No one wants to feel restricted with their freedom of speech, so instead we get people talking over each other and trying to prove they are in the right over trying to make things right. When your busy trying to prove your right you only end up hurting yourself and others. One day you wake up and that person you were once cool with is no longer there, ask yourself was losing a friendship or relationship or your dignity worth proving you were right? 

 That's pride for ya though, pride before the fall

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 20, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 20, 2017)

Nello said:


> This place is no more of a melting pot than certain other sections.
> 
> I agree that mods should generally have a lax stance. What I disagree with is the acceptance of long-term personal grudges that just spread cancer. There are some people on this section who genuinely despise each other, and they keep arguing both in the convo and in games. It makes everyone's experience shittier and there's no reason to accept it when it could be resolved.
> 
> Idk how @WolfPrinceKouga thinks otherwise but i'd like to hear it



What is your solution, put them into a room and force them to make peace?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> What is your solution, put them into a room and force them to make peace?


I was guessing "Ban"


----------



## Aries (Dec 20, 2017)

Make me mod and ill wag my finger and nod in disapproval to the drama


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 20, 2017)

I would support temporary section bans if the people engaging in repeated fights are the same ones.

Start with a week, move to a month, and then perm if they keep doing it.

It's how it works in the rest of the internet, excluding shitty places like 4-chan. It is true you can get most adults to behave just by telling them the rules, but some people are naturally unruly and will break them just because they can. Yelling "you are over 18" doesn't solve anything. It's not even because they are assholes, some of them are prone to mood changes or are going through rough times in real life. They deserve understanding, but they also need to be made to understand that there will be consequences if they don't make an effort to control their bad side.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 20, 2017)

Aries said:


> If their is one thing I learned from my relationship probs not to long ago is that when you care about something or someone its kinda hard to just walk away. Its easy for people looking on to just say to walk away or just ignore them. Even though its the logical approach, for the people involved its not something you can do with a snap of a fingers especially when the subject means so much to you.
> 
> From personal expirence the advice I was given was just ignore her/walk away and even though I knew it was for the best, part of me didn't want to let her go. I only did so because that's what she wanted but deep down part of me still/will always harbor feelings towards her. Even though we had issues/differences I would gladly rekindle our relationship if she gave me the chance. Now what does this have to do with what's happening?
> 
> ...



In cases like this, someone has to give in. Not necessarily change their opinion, but just stop talking, and apologize for any offense made. Accept this is not going anywhere. Lose the argument so you won't lose something bigger, like your friends or your posting permissions. Sometimes being right is not worth it.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I would support temporary section bans if the people engaging in repeated fights are the same ones.
> 
> Start with a week, move to a month, and then perm if they keep doing it.
> 
> It's how it works in the rest of the internet, excluding shitty places like 4-chan. It is true you can get most adults to behave just by telling them the rules, but some people are naturally unruly and will break them just because they can. Yelling "you are over 18" doesn't solve anything. It's not even because they are assholes, some of them are prone to mood changes or are going through rough times in real life. They deserve understanding, but they also need to be made to understand that there will be consequences if they don't make an effort to control their bad side.



Oh yeah, I'm sensible. Just ban people. 
If that is what it takes, no problemo. 

Not everyone can be sensible.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You are being naive.


That is why I said should, not that all of us are capable of it.


----------



## Nello (Dec 20, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I was guessing "Ban"


This explains a lot 

This section should learn that there are steps between permaban and do nothing

Deescalation
Warnings
Temp bans
Intermediary conflict resolution
etc

Any of these is better than going "c'mon guys we're adults" ad nauseam

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 20, 2017)

We need mafia therapy group 

WAD, do it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 20, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Oh yeah, I'm sensible. Just ban people.
> If that is what it takes, no problemo.
> 
> Not everyone can be sensible.



I wish there was another solution, but I don't see one.

Law tried to play the advisor role and tell them to behave. They got Law to bend before they did. Next year, Law will not be the mod anymore while the same guys will be here, maybe still fighting.

Most people know basic social rules, but they believe the reason they have to ignore them is more important. Well, it may be more important to them, but the rest of us have nothing to do with it. 

I just realized something: a lot of those recent arguments have had to with politics (gay rights mostly). This is probably a consequence of a bigger society phenomenum that is the polarization of politics. We have had the left growing stronger in the past decade, followed by a recent strong push to the right, so both sides are angrier and less willing to make compromises. This reflects in places like this one, where both sides think the basic rules of behavior are worth sacrificing to push their political goal.

Well, I'm not gonna say they are totally wrong (politics is important), but I like this place too much to want to see it being destroyed in the name of some greater good. And if those people can't be convinced through basic reasoning, then maybe the only way left is using force. There is a  to discuss politics, and it's not this one. If someone offended you, report them. Do not try to use the chance to convert them or other people into your side.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 20, 2017)

RemChu said:


> We need mafia therapy group
> 
> WAD, do it.



it may sound corny, but having a mod talk to someone and offer to listen to their problems actually helps a lot. The other site I play mafia on has a whole system devoted to that, and we manage to both stop flamewars and avoid banning people.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Nello (Dec 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> it may sound corny, but having a mod talk to someone and offer to listen to their problems actually helps a lot. The other site I play mafia on has a whole system devoted to that, and we manage to both stop flamewars and avoid banning people.


Mods moderating? That'll never work

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tiger (Dec 20, 2017)

This is a very different community than one where some people collected for the sole purpose of mafia. It doesn't relate properly.

It's about time people start seeing more frequent bans in this section, which is too bad. The "just let people hash it out amongst themselves" crowd are quickly losing.

I will be reporting inappropriate behavior whenever I see it. I suggest others do the same. The "he/she started it!" Mentality needs to die.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> it may sound corny, but having a mod talk to someone and offer to listen to their problems actually helps a lot. The other site I play mafia on has a whole system devoted to that, and we manage to both stop flamewars and avoid banning people.


Conflict resolution.


----------



## Magic (Dec 20, 2017)

Nello said:


> Mods moderating? That'll never work


Too much work.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 20, 2017)

Nello said:


> Mods moderating? That'll never work



What we usually do is have a "Game facilitator", that is a mod assigned to each game whose job is to pay attention and see when flamewars start. If that happens they try to stop the flaming, first through talking and only if that fails through banning. The cool thing is that this mod is independent from the game's host, so the host doesn't have to care about flaming, and the players have someone to talk to if the one they are mad at is the host.

Of course this works because it's a mafia site with a dozen mods, and half of them are game facilitators. Also our problem here is much more related to the convo thread than the games.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Old 1


----------



## Didi (Dec 20, 2017)

>tfw games will now be decided by which players get banned first 

I for one welcome this new playstyle where you'll have to bait subtly enough that you don't get banned yourself but still get the other enraged

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nello (Dec 20, 2017)

I mean, there's a reason why mods can't ban people. That's not their job. I think there's been some serious misguidance in this section and i'm glad Law has come around since the last time I proposed mods be more active here.


----------



## Stelios (Dec 20, 2017)

How long did Sin got banned for?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 20, 2017)

Didi said:


> >tfw games will now be decided by which players get banned first
> 
> I for one welcome this new playstyle where you'll have to bait subtly enough that you don't get banned yourself but still get the other enraged



If I hosted my Greater Idea game today, I'd have modkilled 20% of the players in it. For flaming. I was too soft back then.

Every game I have comes with a "do not flame or face modkill" rule on it actually, but after GI I haven't had any flaming related problems in games.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Didi (Dec 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> If I hosted my Greater Idea game today, I'd have modkilled 20% of the players in it. For flaming. I was too soft back then.
> 
> Every game I have comes with a "do not flame or face modkill" rule on it actually, but after GI I haven't had any flaming related problems in games.




boooooooo

calling people retarded idiots is an integral component of online mafia

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 20, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> Telling people not to do something makes them wanna do it obvi


Nigs not being excited crugyr is back is the greatest sin here


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 20, 2017)

Didi said:


> >tfw games will now be decided by which players get banned first
> 
> I for one welcome this new playstyle where you'll have to bait subtly enough that you don't get banned yourself but still get the other enraged


I'll be watching very carefully

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 20, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Nigs not being excited crugyr is back is the greatest sin here



I am

I gave him a funny in the midst of the shitstorm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 20, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Nigs not being excited crugyr is back is the greatest sin here


Too much shit drama overshadowed OUR BOY'S RETURN.


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 20, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Nigs not being excited crugyr is back is the greatest sin here


I appreciate the kind words for their failings 


Stelios said:


> I am
> 
> I gave him a funny in the midst of the shitstorm


you did, it felt nice


RemChu said:


> Too much shit drama overshadowed OUR BOY'S RETURN.


rem imma smack you. I won’t be verbal, I’ll be physical

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 20, 2017)

CrugyRoy our boy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Melodie (Dec 20, 2017)

If I see moderation for in-game big plays toxicity  I'll just blame shit wolf


----------



## Stelios (Dec 20, 2017)

Melodie said:


> If I see moderation for in-game big plays toxicity  I'll just blame shit wolf



I thought DDL wanted to enforce this not White wolf


----------



## Melodie (Dec 20, 2017)

You're saying I can't blame him for something he's not enforcing?

Pls

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 20, 2017)

Melodie said:


> You're saying I can't blame him for something he's not enforcing?
> 
> Pls



*[vote lynch Melodie] 
*


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 20, 2017)

Didi said:


> >tfw games will now be decided by which players get banned first
> 
> I for one welcome this new playstyle where you'll have to bait subtly enough that you don't get banned yourself but still get the other enraged





You kill me


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 20, 2017)

I Can get on this wagon

*Vote lynch Melodie*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 20, 2017)

Vig Melodie. Inactives should be vigged not lynched.

We should *[vote lynch Stelios]* instead.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 20, 2017)

Stelios said:


> I thought DDL wanted to enforce this not White wolf



I wanted to enfoce it for the convo thread not games tbh.

Games just if it's obvious flamewar not normal playing. Like WW said basically.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 20, 2017)

Didi said:


> boooooooo
> 
> calling people retarded idiots is an integral component of online mafia



You didn't play Greater Idea.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 20, 2017)

We had about 5 players being cunts, one after another, each day phase. Every lynch was a meltdown. Every day there was drama.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 20, 2017)

And Melodie was watching the whole thing from the side, giggling like a maniac with her 4 posts a day.

Ever Marco was an asshole in that game. I've never seen Marco so anti-social in a game before. It brought the worst from everyone.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2017)

RemChu said:


> We need mafia therapy group
> 
> WAD, do it.



Hello everyone! My name is WAD and welcome to L.Y.N.C.H (Love Yourselves Not Create Hate)

Reactions: Winner 1 | Creative 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Melodie (Dec 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> And Melodie was watching the whole thing from the side, giggling like a maniac with her 4 posts a day.
> 
> Ever Marco was an asshole in that game. I've never seen Marco so anti-social in a game before. It brought the worst from everyone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Dec 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ever Marco was an asshole in that game.




But he was an asshole in every game

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> And Melodie was watching the whole thing from the side, giggling like a maniac with her 4 posts a day.
> 
> Ever Marco was an asshole in that game. I've never seen Marco so anti-social in a game before. It brought the worst from everyone.


I regret not playing in this game now.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 20, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You didn't play Greater Idea.





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> We had about 5 players being cunts, one after another, each day phase. Every lynch was a meltdown. Every day there was drama.





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> And Melodie was watching the whole thing from the side, giggling like a maniac with her 4 posts a day.
> 
> Ever Marco was an asshole in that game. I've never seen Marco so anti-social in a game before. It brought the worst from everyone.



Have to check this game


----------



## Melodie (Dec 20, 2017)

Calling Sin an illiterate cunt or any other variation is my way of saying long time no see. Hope other moderators understand.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Dec 20, 2017)

Melodie said:


> Calling Sin an illiterate cunt or any other variation is my way of saying long time no see. Hope other moderators understand.




moderators who aren't familiar with some of the inter-member bantz history in this section would go crazy reading here

would probably want to purge the entire section

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 20, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Have to check this game

Reactions: Informative 2 | Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 20, 2017)

Not shown in the game thread: Vasto threatening to reveal his scummates in the thread if I didn't replace him because he was being forced to be in a team with Marco.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Melodie (Dec 20, 2017)

Wow my scumhunting is extremely accurate


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2017)

I’m the least toxic person in the mafia section

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Didi (Dec 20, 2017)

W said:


> I’m the least toxic person in the mafia section




I see now why you do your roastings only in the CB section


----------



## Didi (Dec 20, 2017)

Speaking of which, stop shitposting and get the fuck back to work

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 20, 2017)

W said:


> I’m the least toxic person in the mafia section


Haven’t you been banned like 1000 times though. Seems kinda toxic


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> Haven’t you been banned like 1000 times though. Seems kinda toxic



I have never been banned in my life.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 20, 2017)

W said:


> I have never been banned in my life.


The lies are strong with you


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 20, 2017)

I was in this game


----------



## Aries (Dec 20, 2017)

Everybody betray me. I'm fed up with dis wurld


----------



## Platinum (Dec 20, 2017)

I agree with a more proactive approach. I can give less than a shit about internet drama, but I know people aren't all wired that way.

Which is why you all need me around now more than ever to bring out the good vibes and comraderie


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 20, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I was in this game


Opposing mafia killed me n1...not surprised.

BP best role.


----------



## Magic (Dec 20, 2017)

Aries said:


> Everybody betray me. I'm fed up with dis wurld


haha, don't worry about it.


----------



## Aries (Dec 20, 2017)

My top 10 moments of the mafia community 2017... (My opinion)
*Number 9*: *The Prince of Hope Returns
*
When you look at this mafia communities history and look at the names that helped make this community who left and who we "Hoped" to see return back. One name was always missing from that list of names, He didn't stick around long enough for the new guys to really understand his contributions to the community. He had something most people wish they could have... Something that in a era where trolling was becoming popular and rage induced moments were taking place made him stand out among the best. All it took was just one word... One special word to make him a mafia icon "Hope"... That's all it took to transition the face of the OBD Mafia community to one of NF Mafias most beloved members. 

Championing himself as the Prince of Hope, Platinum began his crusade for a better mafia community battling the likes of Homestuck, Vasto, Azn, Cubey and his greatest rival yours truly...along the way. When the mafia community lost its FC owner it was Platinum who was chosen by the community to lead the new era. With the amount of characters Mafia FC had, the amount of hosts and players who made a name for themselves it says alot they chose Platinum to become the leader. The era of Hope had begun with Platinum making right all the wrongs its previous owner did. The Era of Hope did not last long, Platinum disappeared from the community never to be seen or heard from for months, only appearing for the occasional cameos. 

Hope disappeared from the mafia community. It became a myth, and along with it... the legacy of Platinum. Only thing keeping his legacy intact was his rival Ole CR, unfortunately that's all he was well known for during this new age... CRs old rival... Nothing more nothing less... Then 2017 appeared... Players from the past returned... No one could have foreseen such a turn out and a bigger surprise... Platinum had returned... This time for good... Nolstagiamania was running wild and The Prince of Hope had returned to reclaim its throne... To finish what he had began... It didn't take long before the new age got to see why he was chosen as the owner back then. Platinum hosted that unique lovecraft game. It was a great game but what made it unique.... Was bringing back some of the old school elements that was missing in mafia games... The Write ups...

2017 is coming to a close, and though ole Platinum didn't blow his load... hope returning back blew peoples mind... 2017 marked the return of the longest rivalry of mafia community to date but also sparked a rebirth in the mafia community. A new 52... Only time will tell if Hope will stay strong in 2018

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 20, 2017)

You should write a story


----------



## Platinum (Dec 20, 2017)

Was my first act really that short?

I mean, it was around 2-3 ish years at the least.


----------



## Magic (Dec 20, 2017)

Black text on black skin D: would rate Plat returning higher. Good lulz

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Platinum (Dec 20, 2017)

Also, Aries acting like my return wasn't his #1 moment .

Don't lie to us, you know my return is the best thing that happened to you mafia-wise, if nothing else so you can freely spout your troll bantz.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 20, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Also, Aries acting like my return wasn't his #1 moment .
> 
> Don't lie to us, you know my return is the best thing that happened to you mafia-wise, if nothing else so you can freely spout your troll bantz.


True love rivalry , he talked about you like every year until your return. (felt like it, or am I remembering this wrong.)


----------



## Platinum (Dec 20, 2017)

RemChu said:


> True love rivalry , he talked about you like every year until your return. (felt like it, or am I remembering this wrong.)



_Pictured: Aries circa 2015-2017_

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 20, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> You should write a story



Mafia the Movie edits here we go again


Platinum said:


> Was my first act really that short?
> 
> I mean, it was around 2-3 ish years at the least.



Lasted longer then Homestuck run, but by 2013 onwards you had been forgotten till your return.



RemChu said:


> Black text on black skin D: would rate Plat returning higher. Good lulz



Sasuke skin the way to go. Their was other great moments in 2017 that made this not as high in the list. But at least it made the list!


Platinum said:


> Also, Aries acting like my return wasn't his #1 moment .
> 
> Don't lie to us, you know my return is the best thing that happened to you mafia-wise, if nothing else so you can freely spout your troll bantz.



Platinum you overestimate your moment in this list of moments. Other wonderful moments took place this year that defined this year. Being 9th in the moments ain't that bad


----------



## Platinum (Dec 20, 2017)

Not gonna lie though, going back right now and reading my visitor messages of 'hey man get on skype' from Aries from 2014-2016 made me feel kinda bad


----------



## Melodie (Dec 20, 2017)

RemChu said:


> True love rivalry , he talked about you like every year until your return. (felt like it, or am I remembering this wrong.)


More like every other post until he returned

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 21, 2017)

Can we all take a moment of silence for the real mvp.

Voice actor of daphne from scooby doo passed away

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 21, 2017)

Rest in peace


----------



## Shizune (Dec 21, 2017)

Aries said:


> Rest in peace



Bitch, I have @'d you twice now in 2 different threads.

Are you starting your mafia game or not? I took down my own signups for Members Mafia to make room for yours.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ultra (Dec 21, 2017)

herro my name Ultra


----------



## Shizune (Dec 21, 2017)

Ultra said:


> herro my name Ultra



Are you new to this section?


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 21, 2017)

Ultra said:


> herro my name Ultra


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 21, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Are you new to this section?


He's a wonderful friend of mine.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ultra (Dec 21, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Are you new to this section?



Yes, Avalon keeps talking about how fun mafia is so I figured I would give it a shot. I've never played before, though. Could you tell me how to play?


----------



## Shizune (Dec 21, 2017)

Ultra said:


> Yes, Avalon keeps talking about how fun mafia is so I figured I would give it a shot. I've never played before, though. Could you tell me how to play?



Sure, this tutorial is the best starting place imo:



Let me know if you have any questions. You can decide which games you're interested in playing here:


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 21, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Sure, this tutorial is the best starting place imo:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions. You can decide which games you're interested in playing here:


He's played in hundreds of mafia games, he's trolling you.


----------



## Ultra (Dec 21, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Sure, this tutorial is the best starting place imo:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions. You can decide which games you're interested in playing here:



Thank you.

Can I be your student

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ultra (Dec 21, 2017)

Ava said:


> He's played in hundreds of mafia games, he's trolling you.



No I haven't. I've played like...20
and I still dont know how the game works :blu

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Shizune (Dec 21, 2017)

Ultra said:


> and I still dont know how the game works :blu



it's ok, most people in this section don't either

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 21, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Bitch, I have @'d you twice now in 2 different threads.
> 
> Are you starting your mafia game or not? I took down my own signups for Members Mafia to make room for yours.



CR is Schrodinger's host. He is starting and not starting every game at the same time.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Old 1


----------



## Shizune (Dec 21, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> CR is Schrodinger's host. He is starting and not starting every game at the same time.



Well if CR isn't going to start his game, can someone please start a game? WAD's vanilla game maybe? Because we haven't had a game since my HST game a month ago.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 21, 2017)

That also applies to whether he will process abilities in any given day.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 21, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Well if CR isn't going to start his game, can someone please start a game? WAD's vanilla game maybe? Because we haven't had a game since my HST game a month ago.



Chatterbox game ended like yesterday.

Reactions: Creative 1 | Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 21, 2017)

@iwandesu should be starting his game in the OBD.

And @Franky should have been the next game but Franky was abducted by aliens or something.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Shizune (Dec 21, 2017)

Ain't nobody care about them ugly ass sections


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 21, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Ain't nobody care about them ugly ass sections



Maybe you don't, but if everyone is playing a 827497594357957 post game somewhere, they are not playing another one here.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Shizune (Dec 21, 2017)

That's not even it, the problem is just nobody has hosted for a month

I wanna play too dammit


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 21, 2017)

Shizune said:


> That's not even it, the problem is just nobody has hosted for a month
> 
> I wanna play too dammit



 I feel you.

It's holiday season though. I would not expect anything until Overwatch.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 21, 2017)

Be patient Shizune


----------



## Shizune (Dec 21, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> Be patient Shizune



Sis how I'm gonna spent the whole day @ing him in different threads and he keeps posting in here thinking I'm not gonna bring it to his doorstep


----------



## Shizune (Dec 21, 2017)

Oh I forgot you just came back. Well the tea is December was supposed to be lit with 2 big hot mess games, but then Franky tried to have his iconic SinRaven moment and Aries's multiple personality disorder is causing him to work on 4 different games a day. EYE was supposed to start a game yesterday, but I took down my signups because of these heifers!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 21, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Maybe you don't, but if everyone is playing a 827497594357957 post game somewhere, they are not playing another one here.



Could barely follow them, they're talking so much   game has been entertaining though


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 21, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @iwandesu should be starting his game in the OBD.
> 
> And @Franky should have been the next game but Franky was abducted by aliens or something.


I could start my game since 20 
But then Holidays happened.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2017)

I would be down to play a small Vanilla game but nobody hosts Vanilla games except me

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 21, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Sis how I'm gonna spent the whole day @ing him in different threads and he keeps posting in here thinking I'm not gonna bring it to his doorstep


Put platinum in your post and he will respond. And did you call me sis


----------



## Didi (Dec 21, 2017)

W said:


> I would be down to play a small Vanilla game but nobody hosts Vanilla games except me




I can host your jester setup, that one's always fun

What's it again
1 jester
3 mafia
1 doc
1 cop
4 generics

or is it 6 generics, forgot if this was 10 or 12 players


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 21, 2017)

Didi said:


> I can host your jester setup, that one's always fun
> 
> What's it again
> 1 jester
> ...

Reactions: Informative 1 | Old 1


----------



## Viole (Dec 21, 2017)

W said:


> I would be down to play a small Vanilla game but nobody hosts Vanilla games except me




I could do a side game here if its vanilla but inb4 its those same players and rip activity


----------



## Didi (Dec 21, 2017)

oh yeah it's only 2 mafia ofc


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2017)

Jester and Goon yield guilty results yeh


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 21, 2017)

Would love to play it but I'm leaving civilization in 4 days.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Didi (Dec 21, 2017)

Sign up thread created


----------



## Aries (Dec 21, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Sis how I'm gonna spent the whole day @ing him in different threads and he keeps posting in here thinking I'm not gonna bring it to his doorstep



I'm alive. It shall begin eventually

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Dec 21, 2017)

Watched Star Wars last night.



Not even the stupid VIP dinner service shit could spoil my evening.

Then went to a strip club til 2am, and started work at 7. I am definitely too old for those types of shenanigans.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 21, 2017)

Tigers don’t work


----------



## Tiger (Dec 21, 2017)

Tigers do all the work. Not like a lion that sits at home while his slave wives do all the work for him...


----------



## Didi (Dec 21, 2017)

Tiger said:


> Not like a lion that sits at home while his slave wives do all the work for him...



living the dream


----------



## Stelios (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Dec 21, 2017)

Thorin said:


> why a strip club doe


To discuss the global political crisis sweeping the nation.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 21, 2017)

Tiger said:


> Tigers do all the work. Not like a lion that sits at home while his slave wives do all the work for him...


Male lions are da true MVPs.


----------



## Shiny (Dec 21, 2017)

And they can beat tigers in a 1v1.A lazy feline can beat a work hard and bigger feline  because of superior alpha skills


----------



## Aries (Dec 21, 2017)

My money is on the true king of the jungle. King kong


----------



## Magic (Dec 21, 2017)

J'aime


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 21, 2017)

Tigers look better than lions


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 21, 2017)

Panthers look better then tigers though


----------



## Ultra (Dec 21, 2017)

I lied


----------



## Melodie (Dec 21, 2017)

They're all cats anyway


----------



## Shiny (Dec 21, 2017)

Bears are better


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 21, 2017)

Lions, tigers, and bears?



Oh my.


----------



## Didi (Dec 21, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> Lions, tigers, and bears?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my.



I would pay a guy to tear our my eyes if I had to look at your troll face every night


----------



## Tiger (Dec 21, 2017)

Thorin said:


> why a strip club doe



Why not? My wife's girlfriend is a pole dancing fitness instructor, and was competing at amateur night. We went to cheer her and another friend on. 

Going with girls is infinitely more fun than guys.



Shiny said:


> And they can beat tigers in a 1v1.A lazy feline can beat a work hard and bigger feline  because of superior alpha skills



Lol no. Or, I should say...not very often.

Tigers are the most powerful, and largest cat in the world. They are fairly evenly matched, but generally a single lion is not going to beat a similarly aged and healthy tiger. Thing is, they never have to-- the female lions will step in to chase a tiger off and back up the male. While a tiger is usually solo.


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 21, 2017)

Didi said:


> I would pay a guy to tear our my eyes if I had to look at your troll face every night


I’m sorry you are such a little bitch that you need to pay someone for that


----------



## Shiny (Dec 21, 2017)

Tiger said:


> Lol no. Or, I should say...not very often.
> 
> Tigers are the most powerful, and largest cat in the world. They are fairly evenly matched, but generally a single lion is not going to beat a similarly aged and healthy tiger. Thing is, they never have to-- the female lions will step in to chase a tiger off and back up the male. While a tiger is usually solo.




but a grizzly bear would always win against the pussy


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 21, 2017)

Do lions and tigers even live in the same place? I thought lions were African while tigers were Asian.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 21, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Do lions and tigers even live in the same place? I thought lions were African while tigers were Asian.


Racism

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 21, 2017)

wish i'd have a tiger, they look so fluffy


----------



## Melodie (Dec 21, 2017)

I have a tiger


----------



## Melodie (Dec 21, 2017)

A small tiger

Reactions: Like 4 | Friendly 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 21, 2017)

That’s a domestics cat

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Dec 21, 2017)

Shiny said:


> but a grizzly bear would always win against the pussy



A pack of lions or even a lack of wolves would make the bear run for the hills. But if they are cornered and 1v1...you are right on.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Do lions and tigers even live in the same place? I thought lions were African while tigers were Asian.



They don't cross paths very often. But it does happen now and then.

Tigers used to be indigenous to Africa, but now are not. However, humans are the great equalizer, and we take animals to places they shouldn't be.

Tigers are ambush predators, and prefer taller, lusher grass than lions of the Savannah deserts. But when they do meet for one reason or another, the tiger usually makes quick work of a lone lion.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shiny (Dec 21, 2017)

Tiger said:


> A pack of lions or even a lack of wolves would make the bear run for the hills. But if they are cornered and 1v1...you are right on.
> 
> 
> .



but what if it is Biggest Grizzly bear ever found?


----------



## Tiger (Dec 22, 2017)

Shiny said:


> but what if it is Biggest Grizzly bear ever found?



In a battledome, that super bear wins for sure. In the wild, predators don't tend to fight each other to the death unless there's an outside reason like starvation, protecting young, etc.


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 22, 2017)

I think the more amazing part of that is they have a thread about it


----------



## Didi (Dec 22, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> I’m sorry you are such a little bitch that you need to pay someone for that




I thought you were referencing something
but evidently you weren't

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Dec 22, 2017)

Melodie said:


> A small tiger




omg he's so cute and so smol
giv pls


----------



## Stelios (Dec 22, 2017)

Didi said:


> I would pay a guy to tear our my eyes if I had to look at your troll face every night



you don't have to pay
I'd do it to you for free


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 22, 2017)

Melodie said:


> A small tiger



so cute and fluffy, wew


----------



## Aries (Dec 22, 2017)

Fred is 32 years old and he is still single. One day a friend asked, "Why aren't you married? Can't you find a woman who will be a good wife?" Fred replied, "Actually, I've found many women I wanted to marry, but when I bring them home to meet my parents, my mother doesn't like them." His friend thinks for a moment and says, "I've got the perfect solution, just find a girl who's just like your mother." A few months later they meet again and his friend says, "Did you find the perfect girl? Did your mother like her?" With a frown on his face, Fred answers, "Yes, I found the perfect girl. She was just like my mother. You were right, my mother liked her very much." The friend said, "Then what's the problem?" Fred replied, "My father doesn't like her."

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 22, 2017)

Didi said:


> I thought you were referencing something
> but evidently you weren't


Idk how to respond to this


----------



## Aries (Dec 22, 2017)

Continuing on with the list. CR's Top 10 moments of Mafia Section 2017(my opinion)

*Number 8:* *The CubeFather, The Ravenson and the Holy Mafia FC Spirit
*
Though it just happened recently, and right now its hard to gauge the interest/meme potential this event will impact in the future. No denying for those who saw it as it happened was a mixbag. On one hand you just wanted 2 people you are cool with to just kiss and make up or atleast just walk away. On the another hand you cant help but chuckle at the drama, I mean to be fair you have to have a very high IQ to understand the feelings and emotions of the situation. For many old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) this was like bringing out the worst of the old days... It was the modern day  Homestuck vs LegendaryBeauty. Flaming and baiting consumed the convo, like a train wreck we were glued to the screen... we couldnt look away until it was too late... By the end of it we had lost 2 members of the community... For those who weren't around to witness such a event I present you my 100% accurate description of what happened

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Dec 22, 2017)

aries pls

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 22, 2017)

I see a lot of people talked about me. Contact me in pms or on discord if you have anything to say, but don't talk behind my back.

That's all I have to say.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2017)

tbf talking on a public thread where u could easily read it once u returned is not exactly talking behind ur back

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 22, 2017)

W said:


> tbf talking on a public thread where u could easily read it once u returned is not exactly talking behind ur back


I consider everything that is not immediately directed towards me but is about me talking behind my back.

My name was dropped a lot and people knew I couldn't respond directly.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 22, 2017)

I was thinking about making a big post that explained my feelings and the general vindication I see in this place towards certain people, but I let that go.

I invite you all to drink beers (or wine or vodka or whatever is your jam) with me so we can just talk about everything and nothing. Of course, most of you live thousands of mile's away from me, but we can still get drunk over Skype or discord can we not?

I mean, contrary to popular belief, I don't hold grudges. You've never seen me seriously spite a person in game. You've never seen me fight with the same person over and over outside of a game. If I have a fight or discussion when one of either parties are hurt, I try to talk it out. I don't want to make enemies. Friends are of more value of me.

If anyone in the past felt personally vindicated by me, please let me know (pm/discord/whatever). From now on I will do the same (believe me, I've held back a LOT).

Hugs. And. Kisses.

Reactions: Friendly 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 22, 2017)

@SinRaven
wb Boo


----------



## Magic (Dec 22, 2017)

You're not going to win this war by fighting what we hate, but by saving what we love. 












(lol)


----------



## Magic (Dec 22, 2017)

Ayyyy dis is good.

Btw my dude, started playing Botw more, game is crazy. Get my ass whooped by the firsty Lynel, come back to the fight after making a +3 defense meal, can actually take hits, broke nearly all my shit and used all my bomb arrows killing the thing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 22, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Ayyyy dis is good.
> 
> Btw my dude, started playing Botw more, game is crazy. Get my ass whooped by the firsty Lynel, come back to the fight after making a +3 defense meal, can actually take hits, broke nearly all my shit and used all my bomb arrows killing the thing.



BOTW is the GOAT, was never able to fully get into Zelda but BOTW is one of the best games ever played. Wish the next Zelda game is a sequel ala majoras mask and not switching it up again to something else. Haven't faced a lynel yet, seen one but have avoided battling one as don't feel can take one on yet. But I have killed many Guardians and the feels have been amazing.


How many divine beasts have you freed yet? Going to get DLC ?


----------



## Magic (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Dec 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> BOTW is the GOAT, was never able to fully get into Zelda but BOTW is one of the best games ever played. Wish the next Zelda game is a sequel ala majoras mask and not switching it up again to something else. Haven't faced a lynel yet, seen one but have avoided battling one as don't feel can take one on yet. But I have killed many Guardians and the feels have been amazing.
> 
> 
> How many divine beasts have you freed yet? Going to get DLC ?


Did uh Ruta the elephant, in the region for the bird thing atm.

Thinking about the dlc since for $20 they give you some reasonable stuff compared to other games. So whatever.

Mainly roaming around trying to complete the regional map at the moment.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 22, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I was thinking about making a big post that explained my feelings and the general vindication I see in this place towards certain people, but I let that go.
> 
> I invite you all to drink beers (or wine or vodka or whatever is your jam) with me so we can just talk about everything and nothing. Of course, most of you live thousands of mile's away from me, but we can still get drunk over Skype or discord can we not?
> 
> ...



Get on the discord chat fam.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 22, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Get on the discord chat fam.



which discord channel is the question


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 22, 2017)

Stelios said:


> which discord channel is the question





@SinRaven 

And if there are others I hereby declare they don't exist anymore.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 22, 2017)

(unless they are active in which case why haven't I been informed of that)

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## God (Dec 22, 2017)

>I name my series “vanillafia”
>vanillafia turns into an umbrella term for vanilla games


----------



## Didi (Dec 22, 2017)

Cubey said:


> >I name my series “vanillafia”
> >vanillafia turns into an umbrella term for vanilla games




yeah I liked it
Should I have put some trademark/copyright notice?


----------



## God (Dec 22, 2017)

Didi said:


> yeah I liked it
> Should I have put some trademark/copyright notice?



You don’t see me WHINING about it, do you?


----------



## Stelios (Dec 22, 2017)

ehm

that invite expired

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 22, 2017)

nvm

i'm already in that channel


----------



## Didi (Dec 22, 2017)

Cubey said:


> You don’t see me WHINING about it, do you?




Nah you seem quite content

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 22, 2017)

I would make Rion the Mr. Satan of DragonBall edits. Vasto would likely be the Kid Buu of it. Platinum would clearly be the prince of hope because just like vegeta he's used to hype up how powerful and gimmicky the next villain in this section is. Gotenks as ole Cubey. Piccolo as WPK. With Gohan as Dragon D. Luffy.

Hmm ill do more in a bit.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 22, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Get on the discord chat fam.


I'll join, but don't expect me to be active. Group chats are a thing of the past for me.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 22, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @SinRaven
> 
> And if there are others I hereby declare they don't exist anymore.


Invitation expired.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 22, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Invitation expired.



you appeared as online here for a moment. now you've left

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 22, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> you appeared as online here for a moment. now you've left


lol


----------



## Stelios (Dec 22, 2017)

ok there Sin

this will never expire


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 22, 2017)

Wait wait bunny is back to play games again??

Yay! 

But that also reminds me I still have some shoe to eat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 22, 2017)

Remember @Melodie, blood does not turn into water.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (Dec 22, 2017)

Can anyone tell me what the most recent post in my blog is? It's one word.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh nice Cubey and Sin are back.

Welcome home fellas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2017)

Tiger said:


> Can anyone tell me what the most recent post in my blog is? It's one word.



ur blog is private


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 22, 2017)

Tiger said:


> Can anyone tell me what the most recent post in my blog is? It's one word.


As should be the case I'm not allowed access. You're safe for now.


----------



## Didi (Dec 22, 2017)

Tiger said:


> Can anyone tell me what the most recent post in my blog is? It's one word.



This member limits who may view their full profile


----------



## Didi (Dec 22, 2017)

You cannot see the blog because the user has his privacy options (privacy -> can view your blog) to "None", and his blog is completely private.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 22, 2017)

Fuck off WPK.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 22, 2017)

Didi said:


> You cannot see the blog because the user has his privacy options (privacy -> can view your blog) to "None", and his blog is completely private.


There's actually no "none" option.

The most private setting is "people you follow".

So I guess that means Law isn't following any of you guys.


----------



## Aries (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Tiger (Dec 22, 2017)

Ava said:


> There's actually no "none" option.
> 
> The most private setting is "people you follow".
> 
> So I guess that means Law isn't following any of you guys.



Nope that's not correct.

I have been told that the only people who can view my blogs are Admins. I just needed to make sure it was still active after my usergroup change.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 23, 2017)

That greater idea game, lmao


----------



## Melodie (Dec 23, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> That greater idea game, lmao


 legendary


----------



## Jeroen (Dec 23, 2017)

Melodie said:


> legendary



Turning you into a treestump was best.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 23, 2017)

Melodie said:


> legendary



Your jack-of-all-trades claim


----------



## Aries (Dec 23, 2017)

My internet got messed up again. Mobile post in ftw


----------



## Aries (Dec 23, 2017)

Thorin said:


> did you call your ISP?



I got my net from this dude my brother knew and I don't have his number. .  I blame the peeps who were doing construction on top of my apartment. Net started messing up right after I heard a big noise on top of roof


----------



## Magic (Dec 23, 2017)

Just got Splatoon 2 in the mail ;0.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 23, 2017)

Who is Thorin


----------



## Magic (Dec 23, 2017)

Yo LOL, this motion control, going to have to get use to this.

I'm a Squid now.

I'm a kid now.


----------



## Emberguard (Dec 23, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Just got Splatoon 2 in the mail ;0.


 We should add each other

 Also with the motion control, best to use it in conjunction with the analog stick.


----------



## Magic (Dec 24, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> We should add each other
> 
> Also with the motion control, best to use it in conjunction with the analog stick.


K, I'll send you my code.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 24, 2017)

W said:


> I do recall RemChu was applying to be a suitor.
> 
> I got one would love to ship Remberguardchu



:skull:

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Cromer (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas beforehand, ye great lunks

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Dec 24, 2017)

Tfw you still get notifications from discord so you know people are mentioning your name. Neat.


----------



## Shizune (Dec 24, 2017)

my life, in a tweet

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Emberguard (Dec 24, 2017)

W said:


> :skull:


 I completely forgot about that


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 24, 2017)

Emberguard said:


> I completely forgot about that


Love never forgets


----------



## Aries (Dec 24, 2017)

I ship RemberguardChu


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 24, 2017)

Welp


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 24, 2017)

Thorin said:


> no one important; i signed up for my first game in january so thats how i got here.


Ah, thought you were someone with a namechange.

Welcome to the section


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 24, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Merry Christmas


Merry Christmas brochichan

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas folks

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Tiger (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas everyone! I love each and every one of you

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas folks!

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Old 1


----------



## Didi (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas! I love most of you

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas everyone!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Melodie (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas to you all

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## poutanko (Dec 24, 2017)

Meri kurisumasu 
Ding dibg ding ~

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas ya animals!

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## poutanko (Dec 24, 2017)

_I'm wishing on a star
And trying to believe
That even though it's far
He'll find me Christmas Eve ~_

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 24, 2017)

poutanko said:


> _I'm wishing on a star
> And trying to believe
> That even though it's far
> He'll find me Christmas Eve ~_


What is this from?


----------



## poutanko (Dec 24, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> What is this from?


Tom hank movie polar something


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 24, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> What is this from?



a bad movie

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Dec 24, 2017)

But song is good D:

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Dec 24, 2017)

wolfue: i think yea


----------



## Tiger (Dec 24, 2017)

Turkey tonight with Cat's family.
Ham tomorrow at noon with my mom.
NY strip steaks tomorrow night for just us.

I had my wife go get the steaks yesterday while I was working...she had the guy cut 2 new ones. Yeah, they're 18oz striploins. Thick as fuck. I'm feeling the pressure not to screw them up now.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 24, 2017)

We're eating Rabbit tomorrow (amongst other things).

@poutanko

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 24, 2017)

i just want to see lady bird and call me by your name.

alone in the theater.


----------



## God (Dec 24, 2017)

Christmas is on the 25th


----------



## Ashi (Dec 24, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Christmas is on the 25th



It’s still Christmas Eve


----------



## God (Dec 24, 2017)

Ashi said:


> It’s still Christmas Eve



THATS. NOT. CHRISTMAS.


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 24, 2017)

Cubey said:


> THATS. NOT. CHRISTMAS.


Don't be a Grinch

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 24, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Christmas is on the 25th



We have Christmas on 24th in Germany.


----------



## God (Dec 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Don't be a Grinch



It’s called punctuality


----------



## Didi (Dec 24, 2017)

What are you, the Christmas police?


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 24, 2017)

You arent punctual unless you are early


----------



## God (Dec 24, 2017)

Bunch of eager little... 





I have become vasto


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 24, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Bunch of eager little...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone had to fill the void *ba dum tss* he left in the section.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Aries (Dec 24, 2017)

@Superman come back from exile


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 24, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Someone had to fill the void *ba dum tss* he left in the section.


----------



## Aries (Dec 24, 2017)

Never forget Team Galactic Rage

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 24, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> We have Christmas on 24th in Germany.



whaaaaaaa? bist du deutsche?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 24, 2017)

Zatch said:


> whaaaaaaa? bist du deutsche?



Yep


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 24, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Yep



wir haben uns noch gar nicht unterhalten, schwesterherz


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 24, 2017)

Zatch said:


> wir haben uns noch gar nicht unterhalten, schwesterherz



Bist du auch deutsch oder kannst du nur die Sprache sprechen?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 24, 2017)

Feels  in here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 24, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Bist du auch deutsch oder kannst du nur die Sprache sprechen?



nein, ich komme nicht aus dein heimatland. ich bin ein eingefleischter fan. das problem ist ich kann deutsche bücher lesen und einen film sehen, aber ich die sprechen und das schreiben nicht übe.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 24, 2017)

ich werde deine freundlichkeit ausschlachten

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 24, 2017)

Zatch said:


> nein, ich komme nicht aus dein heimatland. ich bin ein eingefleischter fan. das problem ist ich kann deutsche bücher lesen und einen film sehen, aber ich die sprechen und das schreiben nicht übe.



Verwendest du den Google Übersetzer um mit mir auf deutsch zu reden?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 24, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Verwendest du den Google Übersetzer um mit mir auf deutsch zu reden?



was für eine Frechheit!

nein, ich schreibe meine sätze, weil ich muss üben. es ist peinlich wenn ich lese ein buch auf deutsch öffentlich und jemand will eine konversation unterhalten.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 24, 2017)

Zatch said:


> was für eine Frechheit!
> 
> nein, ich schreibe meine sätze, weil ich muss üben. es ist peinlich wenn ich lese ein buch auf deutsch öffentlich und jemand will eine konversation unterhalten.



Sorry  

Deine Sätze sind nicht schlecht, aber vom Satzbau klingen sie wie einfach nur mit Google vom englischen ins Deutsche übersetzt

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 24, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1 | Old 1


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 24, 2017)

Stop I can’t


----------



## Magic (Dec 24, 2017)

Even the Russian words look like backwards alien stuff.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 24, 2017)

Like Oppenheimer said, "but it's easy Dutch!"


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 24, 2017)

I remember a little bit of German but it has been a bit since I have spoke or read it but took a couple of years of German in highschool.


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 24, 2017)

Ich will in die nachtes mafia spiel alles tot machen.

(Might not be the proper wording but I remeber liking tot gemachen as make dead.) Also don't remember the alt- codes for umlauts.


----------



## poutanko (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Viole (Dec 25, 2017)

May you all get a visit by an Old Man with his cloths dyed in red with blood


----------



## Aries (Dec 25, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> May you all get a visit by an Old Man with his cloths dyed in red with blood



I'm visited by Mr. Waffles everyday

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## God (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas.

There, _now_ you can say it

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Legend (Dec 25, 2017)

Hello peeps. 

Random thought, I didn't know pineapples are only called that in the English language, and nowhere else.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 25, 2017)

Legend said:


> Hello peeps.
> 
> Random thought, I didn't know pineapples are only called that in the English language, and nowhere else.



it's the same in japanese, bruh


----------



## Legend (Dec 25, 2017)

I keep seeing them called ananas or something

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 25, 2017)

Think that’s banana

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

Hello! Merry Christmas. Looking forward to playing Mafia with you all


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

Legend said:


> I keep seeing them called ananas or something


Yeah pineapples are called ananas or variations of the same word in many languages including some of Indian languages, I also know it is called Ananas in Greek, French, and Norwegian

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Viole (Dec 25, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> Think that’s banana

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viole (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


> Hello! Merry Christmas. Looking forward to playing Mafia with you all


No


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)

The Germans hacked my Google now it's auto translating this page and fucking up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)

so time to get a new page


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)

@Baba  you a shit


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> No


You can't stop me, bish. 




White Wolf said:


> @Baba  you a shit


Beautfiful shit


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


> : cathohoYou can not stop me, bish.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautfiful shit : toppup


are you are you rly


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)

I just want a new page tbh cos it's a pain in the ass, fuck you @Zatch

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)

almost almost that's what she said


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> are you are you rly


I can be depending on who's butthole I come out off


----------



## Stelios (Dec 25, 2017)

Happy holidays season people.
Health, warmth and joy to you and your loved ones

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)

Ah, new page finally 

dank you @Baba

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

You're welcome


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 25, 2017)

Welcome @Baba


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> Welcome @Baba


Thank you


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)

Taking pants off in winter is cancer


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

So don't take it off


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


> So don't take it off


Already did  hence cancer


----------



## Legend (Dec 25, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> Think that’s banana


Nupe


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Already did  hence cancer


What's the point of being a Wolf if you can't handle cold?


----------



## Legend (Dec 25, 2017)

@Melodie Boooooo


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


> What's the point of being a Wolf if you can't handle cold?


Having fluffy fur pants to not get cold.


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Having fluffy fur pants to not get cold.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 25, 2017)

Legend said:


> I keep seeing them called ananas or something



They're called like that over here


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## Viole (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## SinRaven (Dec 25, 2017)

For the Dutchies: best Christmas song ever


@Didi @Chaos @Mr. Waffles @Stelios (and bonus @Zatch)

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

What is reputation and does it do?


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


> What is reputation and does it do?


It made your dick bigger many years ago


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It made your dick bigger many years ago


 IT WAS ALREADY BIG


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


> IT WAS ALREADY BIG

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

So interested


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


> So interested


have an optimistic


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> have an optimistic


I like rainbows


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


> I like rainbows


here's another


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> here's another


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


>


another one boom


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> another one boom


You're not giving me anything

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


> You're not giving me anything


There


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> There


----------



## Legend (Dec 25, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> They're called like that over here


English is weird yo


----------



## poutanko (Dec 25, 2017)

Legend said:


> I keep seeing them called ananas or something


It's called nanas here


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


> .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 25, 2017)

Here it's called abacaxi.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

This is war!


----------



## Shizune (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas, my gift is these here hands which I'm giving to @Franky and @Aries for causing December to be almost completely devoid of mafia games


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


> This is war!


You popped a pimple?


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You popped a pimple?


The story continues


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


> The story continues


nice backscratcher


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> nice backscratcher


It's actually a helicopter too


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


> It's actually a helicopter too


only you would run from a heat seeking missile by turning on a helicopter backscratcher


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> only you would run from a heat seeking missile by turning on a helicopter backscratcher


Plot twist, Bish!


----------



## poutanko (Dec 25, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Here it's called abacaxi.


O.o it has different shape than the one over here


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


> Plot twist, Bish!


o, shame the tank isn't full


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> o, shame the tank isn't full


Good thing that I got my all-purpose backscratcher- helicopter-motor


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


> Good thing that I got my all-purpose backscratcher- helicopter-motor


too bad about the sharks


----------



## Legend (Dec 25, 2017)

poutanko said:


> It's called nanas here





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Here it's called abacaxi.





poutanko said:


> O.o it has different shape than the one over here



This is all so interesting, it's the small stuff like this you never really learn

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> too bad about the sharks


Turns out they were just icebergs


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 25, 2017)

poutanko said:


> O.o it has different shape than the one over here



Thinking of your country and pineapples reminded me of this guy

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## poutanko (Dec 25, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Thinking of your country and pineapples reminded me of this guy


Where did you get this?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 25, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Where did you get this?



History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi. Top tier martial arts manga.

Reactions: Like 2 | Old 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 25, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Here it's called abacaxi.





poutanko said:


> O.o it has different shape than the one over here






Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Thinking of your country and pineapples reminded me of this guy





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi. Top tier martial arts manga.



Kenichi was awesome. Would be more awesome if the writer had the balls to kill any of the masters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 25, 2017)

Happy Holidays folks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 25, 2017)

@Legend it's ananas in a lot of languages: french, german, dutch, danish, swedish, norwegian.

but it's definitely pineapple in japanese, and I think in korean, too.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Legend (Dec 25, 2017)

I loved HSDK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)

Zatch said:


> @Legend it's ananas in a lot of languages: french, german, dutch, danish, swedish, norwegian.
> 
> but it's definitely pineapple in japanese, and I think in korean, too.


Ananas here too

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Ananas here too



how is your christmas going, choo choo


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)

Zatch said:


> how is your christmas going, choo choo


It's pretty good! Woke up, bought some stuff at store, played a game, had lunch, cried myself to sleep, woke up to dog biting my toes, now listening to music and playing a game again until dinner. 

How about you Zatchy-kun?

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It's pretty good! Woke up, bought some stuff at store, played a game, had lunch, cried myself to sleep, woke up to dog biting my toes, now listening to music and playing a game again until dinner.
> 
> How about you Zatchy-kun?



uh... i have a big brunch i have to go to. but last night i ate indian curry and read a book, watched a detective show, and drank a chocolate stout with some homemade cookies and tamales. good times. i'm glad i cancelled going to the copious ugly sweater christmas eve parties, blegh


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)

Zatch said:


> uh... i have a big brunch i have to go to. but last night i ate indian curry and read a book, watched a detective show, and drank a chocolate stout with some homemade cookies and tamales. good times. i'm glad i cancelled going to the copious ugly sweater christmas eve parties, blegh


That reminds me I need to continue my Detective Conan Black Organization watch-through


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> woke up to dog biting my toes/QUOTE]



next time i'll crawl into your bed and nibble on your toes


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> That reminds me I need to continue my Detective Conan Black Organization watch-through



soooo long. I wish I had maintained my reading that manga because now it's rather daunting to catch up


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 25, 2017)

@Underworld Broker 

Hast du eine Lasagne gekocht und gegessen? Trinkst du gerne Glühwein? yayy deutschland


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)

Zatch said:


> next time i'll crawl into your bed and nibble on your toes


kinky


Zatch said:


> soooo long. I wish I had maintained my reading that manga because now it's rather daunting to catch up


saw it perfectly fine

All I care about rn tbh.


----------



## Aries (Dec 25, 2017)

When you waiting for a mafia game to happen

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> kinky
> 
> saw it perfectly fine
> 
> All I care about rn tbh.



Are you saying those 206 manga chapters are the only ones I need to read to get the story?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)

Zatch said:


> Are you saying those 206 manga chapters are the only ones I need to read to get the story?


Pretty much. 

I mean the main storyline has always been Shinichi and the Black Org that turned him into a kid, and those are the only relevant chapters to it... everything else is just case of the day mini arcs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 25, 2017)

My nets still jacked to do much with it for a naruto game. But I do have the roles for the dragonball game if peeps really want a December game... Get on the hype train

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 25, 2017)

Zatch said:


> @Underworld Broker
> 
> Hast du eine Lasagne gekocht und gegessen? Trinkst du gerne Glühwein? yayy deutschland



Ich mach lasange nach Silvester, werde ein bisschen beschäftigt sein die nächsten paar Tage und hab im moment keine Zeit dafür. 
Ich trinke gerne Glühwein, es schmeckt echt super, hatte den zuletzt vor zwei Wochen bei meiner Tante

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)

Don't fuck Google translate again


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

Same


----------



## Aries (Dec 25, 2017)

If you haven't signed up for dragonball mafia 3. You still have time


----------



## Aries (Dec 25, 2017)

Adding in the Super DragonBalls once all 7 are collected you have the power to replace the host...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 25, 2017)

Aries said:


> If you haven't signed up for dragonball mafia 3. You still have time


Add me.


----------



## Magic (Dec 25, 2017)

Aries said:


> Adding in the Super DragonBalls once all 7 are collected you have the power to replace the host...


 Add me in .


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 25, 2017)

merry christmas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 25, 2017)

Got a physical puzzle game one of those you got to rearrange the pieces and accomplish a set goal type things and it is a puzzle in itself just putting it away properly.  That is unless you look at the cheat sheet on the inside part of the cover.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Dec 25, 2017)

Legend said:


> Hello peeps.
> 
> Random thought, I didn't know pineapples are only called that in the English language, and nowhere else.





Legend said:


> I keep seeing them called ananas or something





Crugyr said:


> Think that’s banana



Holy shit you two.



Baba said:


> Hello! Merry Christmas. Looking forward to playing Mafia with you all



Welcome to the section!



Zatch said:


> @Legend it's ananas in a lot of languages: french, german, dutch, danish, swedish, norwegian.
> 
> but it's definitely pineapple in japanese, and I think in korean, too.



It's ananas in 90% of the world lol.

Pineapple is the Japanese and English word for ananas.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 25, 2017)

I love glühwein!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Dec 25, 2017)

And then there's this goofy language...


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 25, 2017)

And God the Rabbit was delicious this year as always! I look forward to it all year long and it always pays off.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> And God the Rabbit was delicious this year as always! I look forward to it all year long and it always pays off.


@poutanko

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (Dec 25, 2017)

I feel like poutanko would be delicious, tbh.

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Melodie (Dec 25, 2017)

She has already been devoured, do not tag her.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 25, 2017)

@Baba

Wait are you the pink wolf person who I vmed saying you were rubbing your clit to white wolf and how you were his girlfriend?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Melodie (Dec 25, 2017)

Legend said:


> @Melodie Boooooo




It was a very well earned ningen, ananas is common knowledge


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

Ava said:


> @Baba
> 
> Wait are you the pink wolf person who I vmed saying you were rubbing your clit to white wolf and how you were his girlfriend?


NOOOO


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

What is VM? I still don't get it  
Is it profile post?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)

Ava said:


> @Baba
> 
> Wait are you the pink wolf person who I vmed saying you were rubbing your clit to white wolf and how you were his girlfriend?


Yes, that's him.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


> What is VM? I still don't get it
> Is it profile post?


Visitor Message from vBulletin days. So yeah, profile.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Yes, that's him.


NO I'M NOT. SHUT YO FOOKIN MOUTH!


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Yes, that's him.


He deleted that convo the 3 of us had on his profile.


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

I don't know what you guys are talking about

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


> I don't know what you guys are talking about


Are you from manga maid or oj


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 25, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> I love glühwein!



ME TOO.

you have good taste.


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)

Ava said:


> Are you from manga maid or oj


both


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

Ava said:


> Are you from manga maid or oj


Primarily from OJ but then Vivi told me to join his forum where I found Wolfy and others so I came here

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


> I don't know what you guys are talking about



I ATE INDIAN FOOD because of our conversation. it wasn't as good as what the aunties make me because i'm white and charming, and they love me, but whatever.


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> both


Are you my PR?


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

Zatch said:


> I ATE INDIAN FOOD because of our conversation. it wasn't as good as what the aunties make me because i'm white and charming, and they love me, but whatever.


Indian food outside India is never legit Indian food. I've seen many videos of people outside India trying India food that they get there and I'm always disappointed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


> Are you my PR?


You're the one that's copying and following me around


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


> Indian food outside India is never legit Indian food. I've seen many videos of people outside India trying India food that they get there and I'm always disappointed.



They didn't even give me the tamarind chutney for the pani puri. i was crushed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 25, 2017)

How does OJ and MM compare to NF? @Baba @White Wolf


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)

Ava said:


> How does OJ and MM compare to NF? @Baba @White Wolf


OJ is like extreme carebears waiting to ban you for saying Zoro fucks Sanji (but OJ is down now cow lollawsuit)
MM is like shitpost until you bleed out your asshole and get bored of it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> OJ is like extreme carebears waiting to ban you for saying Zoro fucks Sanji (but OJ is down now cow lollawsuit)
> MM is like shitpost until you bleed out your asshole and get bored of it


So what you're saying is...I wouldn't last 30 seconds on OJ?


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)

Ava said:


> So what you're saying is...I wouldn't last 30 seconds on OJ?


Pretty much, I don't know how half the OL managed to survive there.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 25, 2017)

@White Wolf 

what did your mom end up making for today's feast?


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)

Zatch said:


> @White Wolf
> 
> what did your mom end up making for today's feast?


Just some normal chicken and baked potatoes.  Today isn't our Christmas.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You're the one that's copying and following me around


Do you have a problem with that? 




Ava said:


> How does OJ and MM compare to NF? @Baba @White Wolf


NF has more features and emojis so that's great. The Mafia people also seem to be more experienced. 

OJ is primarily One Piece forum so it's good for that and that's how ended up in OJ trying to find One Piece spoilers and trying to get into OP discussions. The Mafia sub-forum is great too and since OJ is down, I came here to play it 




White Wolf said:


> OJ is like extreme carebears waiting to ban you for saying Zoro fucks Sanji (but OJ is down now cow lollawsuit)


That's false. I say it all the time.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

Zatch said:


> They didn't even give me the tamarind chutney for the pani puri. i was crushed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


> Do you have a problem with that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what's your favorite DF?



White Wolf said:


> Just some normal chicken and baked potatoes.  Today isn't our Christmas.



which day? boxing day?


----------



## Legend (Dec 25, 2017)

Tiger said:


> Holy shit you two.
> 
> It's ananas in 90% of the world lol.
> 
> Pineapple is the Japanese and English word for ananas.


Whaaaaat notLaw?

I didnt know that til recently


SinRaven said:


> I love glühwein!


Shut up you.


Melodie said:


> It was a very well earned ningen, ananas is common knowledge


Lies you evil woman


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 25, 2017)

Ava said:


> So what you're saying is...I wouldn't last 30 seconds on OJ?



Lol


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 25, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Lol


I'll sign up when the lawsuit ends. But you won't know my name.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


> The Mafia sub-forum is great too and since OJ is down, I came here to play it



Did nick drag you here


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

Zatch said:


> what's your favorite DF?


Law's and Kuma's DF  Wbu?

Funny thing is that the first mainstream anime after DBZ I watched is Naruto and my cousin used to force me to watch One Piece but I used to berate it saying the animation sucks and the fight are not well choreographed but after I watched it, I ended up joining One Piece forum 
I still like Naruto better though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


> That's false. I say it all the time.





Baba said:


> The Mafia sub-forum is great


Your opinion became invalid when you said mafia is great on OJ lel 


Zatch said:


> which day? boxing day?


Jan 7


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 25, 2017)

Ava said:


> I'll sign up when the lawsuit ends. But you won't know my name.



You'll probably  be a newbie to that section 

Love autocorrect btw


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Did nick drag you here


I mean he hyped up NF mafia in discord  Also, he is my Mafia teacher so I had to come here to experience it.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


> Law's and Kuma's DF  Wbu?
> 
> Funny thing is that the first mainstream anime after DBZ I watched is Naruto and my cousin used to force me to watch One Piece but I used to berate it saying the animation sucks and the fight are not well choreographed but after I watched it, I ended up joining One Piece forum
> I still like Naruto better though.



I'll have to think about it. I'm about to go to another party, but I'll get back to you soooon.



White Wolf said:


> Your opinion became invalid when you said mafia is great on OJ lel
> 
> Jan 7




What is Jan 7th? What is the actual Holiday? Or is it a Wolfie family tradition unobserved by the rest of the world?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Your opinion became invalid when you said mafia is great on OJ lel


I find it fun, that's all matters >_>


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 25, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> You'll probably  be a newbie to that section
> 
> Love autocorrect btw


And we will crush everyone at mafia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 25, 2017)

Ava said:


> And we will crush everyone at mafia



They gonna think youre a jester

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)

Zatch said:


> What is Jan 7th? What is the actual Holiday? Or is it a Wolfie family tradition unobserved by the rest of the world?


Christmas day on the outdated calendar, since the vast majority of people here are Orthodox Christians.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 25, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> They gonna think youre a jester

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 25, 2017)

Ava said:


>



I'm serious 

If someone votes a person at the beginning  of a game they're thinking you're a jester or lyncher


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 25, 2017)

Think they're not used to 4D chess mind games

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 25, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm serious
> 
> If someone votes a person at the beginning  of a game they're thinking you're a jester or lyncher


When are you allowed to vote then?


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

True 
You can't even much fluff post or else you'll be seen as scum.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 25, 2017)

One of my senseis and Rotaretilbo did play hella mind games by shooting their own people but also blocking the one who was shooting 

Write up was usually like 

"Someone tried to kill Rotaretilbo "

Boom "confirmed" town 

Lol


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

Ava said:


> When are you allowed to vote then?


If you have a case against the person. If you just vote cause lulz then people will find you scummy


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


> True
> You can't even much fluff post or else you'll be seen as scum.



I was usually fluffing 

But I had quality fluff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I was usually fluffing
> 
> But I had quality fluff


 I don't think I've ever played with you.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


> If you have a case against the person. If you just vote cause lulz then people will find you scummy


But...I like spite voting


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 25, 2017)

I do find that other places are far more conservative with their votes.

I guess I am just a bully.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 25, 2017)

Ava said:


> When are you allowed to vote then?



Only if there's info

They're usually like 

"Has someone info?"

"Nope"

If you lynch someone it's scummy 

Day ends without a lynch or anything 


People be like you so scummy for voting someone without s reason

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

Ava said:


> But...I like spite voting


You can do it, everyone has different game style. You'll just have to answer questions after doing that

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


> I don't think I've ever played with you.



I haven't played on oj since I joined NF 

Was mostly busy this year anyways

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Only if there's info
> 
> They're usually like
> 
> ...


In the games I've played we usually ask for claims from the people who we find scummy if there's no info since there's no vanilla role, if the claim is believable we move on to next one


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


> I don't think I've ever played with you.



Also 

Last game I was in was probably the panophobia game 

Got modkilled for inactivity but wanted to get subbed out anyways


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


> In the games I've played we usually ask for claims from the people who we find scummy if there's no info since there's no vanilla role, if the claim is believable we move on to next one



I find claiming bullshit, if you think somones scummy just lynch them 

Though I saved a teammates life by giving them a good fake claim


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Also
> 
> Last game I was in was probably the panophobia game
> 
> Got modkilled for inactivity but wanted to get subbed out anyways


Oh, I was in that game. I was subbed in the late game. I was the cult leader and we killed every other faction but then the host i.e. Dante turned into a demon/ghost and killed every teammates of mine  It was just me and him. In the end, I figured out I had to use my conversion ability on Dante himself to defeat him and then lynch him  It was fun.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 25, 2017)

Alright then I've made up my mind.

I'm gonna vote someone 5 seconds after Day 1 starts in my first OJ game, and see what happens.


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I find claiming bullshit, if you think somones scummy just lynch them
> 
> Though I saved a teammates life by giving them a good fake claim


Dante told me a few days back when I was asking him tips to play MM/NF mafia that it's always good to ask for claims before lynching cause if they flip something that we're not expecting then we get good info out of it.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 25, 2017)

I think "regular" games on OJ are hella meme tier 

Its literally just getting a write up and figuring out which one of the peeps is mafia and  who possibly targeted them 

Not much scumhunting involved


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

Ava said:


> Alright then I've made up my mind.
> 
> I'm gonna vote someone 5 seconds after Day 1 starts in my first OJ game, and see what happens.


Vote for me, please. I would like to be main part of the drama that unfolds


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


> Vote for me, please. I would like to be main part of the drama that unfolds


Whats your username over there?


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

Ava said:


> Whats your username over there?


Baba


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


> Baba


Should I sign up as Pink Wolf? 

And when can I get access tot he site?


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

Ava said:


> Should I sign up as Pink Wolf?
> 
> And when can I get access tot he site?


You can if you want to 


January 9th, hopefully. Right now, I'm hosting a mafia game in discord with OJ peeps


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


> Dante told me a few days back when I was asking him tips to play MM/NF mafia that it's always good to ask for claims before lynching cause if they flip something that we're not expecting then we get good info out of it.



You just need to know their interactions with people 

On NF you see full roles anyways and can guess what was going on if they flip scum

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


> You can if you want to
> 
> 
> January 9th, hopefully. Right now, I'm hosting a mafia game in discord with OJ peeps


Can I join that game?


----------



## Tiger (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


> In the games I've played we usually ask for claims from the people who we find scummy if there's no info since there's no vanilla role, if the claim is believable we move on to next one





Baba said:


> Dante told me a few days back when I was asking him tips to play MM/NF mafia that it's always good to ask for claims before lynching cause if they flip something that we're not expecting then we get good info out of it.



So much bad.


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

Ava said:


> Can I join that game?


The spots are filled and the game is already in it 3rd night phase 




Tiger said:


> So much bad.


.-.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 25, 2017)

You will do well Baba in a CR game


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

Aries said:


> You will do well Baba in a CR game


What's a CR game?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


> What's a CR game?



Aries = previous known as Chaos Reaper = CR

Check a previous game of him if you wanna know what's up


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)

Don't listen to broki, don't check our previous games, just enter unprepared and get your ass ripped


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 25, 2017)

Speaking of Aries...when's dragon ball starting


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Aries = previous known as Chaos Reaper = CR
> 
> Check a previous game of him if you wanna know what's up


 
This one?
OMFG 65 players line-up


----------



## Aries (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


> What's a CR game?



Every new player should start off with a CR game. Prefferably that upcoming DragonBall game. That's how players become legends in this community.


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Don't listen to broki, don't check our previous games, just enter unprepared and get your ass ripped


I'm in one of the Vanilla games hosted by Didi currently. People are so chill  Even @Crugyr is completely different here.


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

Aries said:


> Every new player should start off with a CR game. Prefferably that upcoming DragonBall game. That's how players become legends in this community.


I've already signed-up for that


----------



## Aries (Dec 25, 2017)

Aries said:


> *Goku GT *activated *Kamehameha 10x* on ??? but they were hiding behind them... *Goku GT* (Sloth) ended up super killing himself​



 never forget

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 25, 2017)

Ava said:


> Speaking of Aries...when's dragon ball starting



Gonna pm people first to see if they are still alive before sending out any roles

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

I hope enough people drop out so I get to play


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


> I hope enough people drop out so I get to play


? you can still sign up


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

Ava said:


> ? you can still sign up


I did but for some reason my name was not in the opening post. Maybe the spots were filled.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


> I did but for some reason my name was not in the opening post. Maybe the spots were filled.


You're already feeling the Aries effect

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 25, 2017)

Baba said:


> I did but for some reason my name was not in the opening post. Maybe the spots were filled.


You gotta be patient. Don't worry you're in the game and you will get a role.


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You're already feeling the Aries effect


Hope you play the game too


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

Ava said:


> You gotta be patient. Don't worry you're in the game and you will get a role.


YASS


----------



## Tiger (Dec 25, 2017)

Ava said:


> You gotta be patient. Don't worry you're in the game and you will get a role.



At least one. And if you don't like it, you can ask for a new one.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 25, 2017)

Tiger said:


> At least one. And if you don't like it, you can ask for a new one.


You can change your role in Aries games?


----------



## Aries (Dec 25, 2017)

The thread will be updated.


----------



## Baba (Dec 25, 2017)

Good night to you beautiful people and @White Wolf

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 25, 2017)

Added you baba. The sign ups are still open. Adding you @Shizune since you wanted a game to start in December. No better game to start here then DBcember


----------



## poutanko (Dec 25, 2017)

SinRaven said:


> And God the Rabbit was delicious this year as always! I look forward to it all year long and it always pays off.





Melodie said:


> She has already been devoured, do not tag her.


Today is the day Flappie died dem Dutch cooked me

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Dec 25, 2017)

Het was eerste kerstdag, 1961

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## poutanko (Dec 25, 2017)

Is it the dad today?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Dec 25, 2017)

Yeah it's second Christmas day now, 26

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Dec 25, 2017)

Let's cook Sin!


----------



## Tiger (Dec 25, 2017)

Got Jenga for Christmas, so naturally we're turning it into a drinking/naughty game of Jenga. With a different rule or command on each tile.

Looking for unique suggestions from clever folks.


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 25, 2017)

OJ mafia makes me cringe. Only good think was trad and that got ran out basically.


----------



## Aries (Dec 25, 2017)

So in the room and can loudly hear my neighbors having sex... Jesus take the wheel


----------



## Melodie (Dec 25, 2017)

Ava said:


> You can change your role in Aries games?


You can do whatever. Your ability might say that you can only  use it at day phase, but just send it at night phase, sometimes it works out

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 25, 2017)

Melodie said:


> You can do whatever. Your ability might say that you can only  use it at day phase, but just send it at night phase, sometimes it works out


I see. I'll do everything in my power to kill you first then.


----------



## Aries (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## Shizune (Dec 25, 2017)

Aries said:


> Added you baba. The sign ups are still open. Adding you @Shizune since you wanted a game to start in December. No better game to start here then DBcember



Aries you really got me twelve degrees of fucked up right now. Host the damn game you said you were gonna host. I'm tired.


----------



## Melodie (Dec 25, 2017)

Ava said:


> I see. I'll do everything in my power to kill you first then.


>Signing up to a CR game.

Not in this decade

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 25, 2017)

Aries said:


> My nets still jacked to do much with it for a naruto game. But I do have the roles for the dragonball game if peeps really want a December game... Get on the hype train


----------



## Aries (Dec 25, 2017)

Melodie hasn't been invited to a cr game in over a decade tho

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 25, 2017)

nfcnorth said:


> Got a physical puzzle game one of those you got to rearrange the pieces and accomplish a set goal type things and it is a puzzle in itself just putting it away properly.  That is unless you look at the cheat sheet on the inside part of the cover.


OHhh saw someone doing a puzzle review on youtube for something like this, very interesting ~o~


----------



## Aries (Dec 26, 2017)

That was quick


----------



## Shizune (Dec 26, 2017)

Nah I'm mad. It's too late for Aries to start his game now because Overwatch starts in a week. I really took down my signups for him and all it got us was a whole ass month without games!

Like some basic communication would not have killed you. I been asked when this game was starting, I been offered to help you fill the signups or whatever else you needed, I been told you I was closing my own signups to give you the spot...

So why did you pass up every opportunity to tell us this game wasn't happening???


----------



## Shizune (Dec 26, 2017)

And now you still can't even admit you ain't hosting shit and want me to play some other random ass game INSTEAD of the one I signed up for! Child...


----------



## Aries (Dec 26, 2017)

Already said why, out of both games can run. DragonBall and naruto. DragonBall already have the roles ready to be pmed and enough people signed up for it. No brainer. Naruto will just be done after. DragonBall is just a option, reason why didn't add you to the confirmation chat


----------



## Shizune (Dec 26, 2017)

But why are you randomly switching up the games like that. I thought you said Dragonball wasn't starting until next year. And now the game I signed up for is randomly not starting.


----------



## Shizune (Dec 26, 2017)

It's just frustrating because it was extremely difficult for me to coordinate with you. I would appreciate if next time you could try to be more communicative about what's going on.


----------



## Aries (Dec 26, 2017)

Technically it is since making it start around Dec. 30 or 31. 48 hours. I do apologize for the miscommunication on my part. I do genuinely want to do the games I want to do. Some times though rl happens and other things that prevent you from doing what you want to do. Starting the dragonball game  for me now is the lesser of 2 evils. Its a game can run and afford for it to be wacky. Naruto not so much

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 26, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> OJ mafia makes me cringe. Only good think was trad and that got ran out basically.



Oh hey, what happened?

Thought you had fun on OJ 'cause you didn't join games here anymore


----------



## poutanko (Dec 26, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Oh hey, what happened?
> 
> Thought you had fun on OJ 'cause you didn't join games here anymore


Maybe he found out things he didn't like. Not like that place doesn't have a lot of secrets to begin with


----------



## Cromer (Dec 26, 2017)

Hello everybody. (I don't recognize half of y'all, so I'm just going to go general)

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 26, 2017)

Cromer said:


> Hello everybody. (I don't recognize half of y'all, so I'm just going to go general)



Shizune is Nitty Scott in case that aint obvious.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 26, 2017)

Ava said:


> I see. I'll do everything in my power to kill you first then.



Cr games are glitched, so if you are not sure if something will work, try anyway, there is always a chance it will.

Just dont expect CR's negative answer to come before the night is over.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 26, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Nah I'm mad. It's too late for Aries to start his game now because Overwatch starts in a week. I really took down my signups for him and all it got us was a whole ass month without games!
> 
> Like some basic communication would not have killed you. I been asked when this game was starting, I been offered to help you fill the signups or whatever else you needed, I been told you I was closing my own signups to give you the spot...
> 
> So why did you pass up every opportunity to tell us this game wasn't happening???



Protip: dont assume anyone will tryhard in a cr game. So it's not like other games are competing with it in activity.

Well unless its a DBZ game, those have extreme activity for some reason.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Avito (Dec 26, 2017)

Wow there a lot of games going on at the same time here isn't there a fixed limit to how many game we can run at a given time???


----------



## Avito (Dec 26, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Oh hey, what happened?
> 
> Thought you had fun on OJ 'cause you didn't join games here anymore


I can understand there are a lot of people shit posting in game thread it sometimes gets annoying cause when you try to read back the game you hardly get any info even after reading more then 10 pages sometimes


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 26, 2017)

mohit285 said:


> Wow there a lot of games going on at the same time here isn't there a fixed limit to how many game we can run at a given time???



Nope, it's mostly ran through casual communication. Generally we will hardly have more than two games going at once, and not both big games.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 26, 2017)

I think CR is setting up a hosting loop. Once he did the FMA game that was delayed by @SinRaven for years. Now he is delaying Naruto forever so that Sin can show up and host it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Old 1


----------



## Avito (Dec 26, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Nope, it's mostly ran through casual communication. Generally we will hardly have more than two games going at once, and not both big games.


But right now isn't like 3 games going????  It could get complicated without any system to monitor the games


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 26, 2017)

mohit285 said:


> But right now isn't like 3 games going????  It could get complicated without any system to monitor the games


Only Jesterfia is ongoing 
and an OBD game that's separate.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 26, 2017)

mohit285 said:


> But right now isn't like 3 games going????  It could get complicated without any system to monitor the games



Im only seeing two, one is halfway over, the the other one hasnt even started yet.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 26, 2017)

We do have a schedule thread, but is mostly for guidance, and small games like jesterfia tend to ignore schedule because they can easily fit between big games.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Avito (Dec 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Only Jesterfia is ongoing
> and an OBD game that's separate.


OK I counted that too and to me it kinda felt messy


----------



## Avito (Dec 26, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> We do have a schedule thread, but is mostly for guidance, and small games like jesterfia tend to ignore schedule because they can easily fit between big games.


Jesterfia what is that is it something unique to NF


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 26, 2017)

mohit285 said:


> OK I counted that too and to me it kinda felt messy



I thought rhat was over? I went there and the host was doing post game commentary.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 26, 2017)

mohit285 said:


> Jesterfia what is that is it something unique to NF



It's a game with a jester.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 26, 2017)

mohit285 said:


> OK I counted that too and to me it kinda felt messy


Different people generally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 26, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Maybe he found out things he didn't like. Not like that place doesn't have a lot of secrets to begin with



That is true  



mohit285 said:


> I can understand there are a lot of people shit posting in game thread it sometimes gets annoying cause when you try to read back the game you hardly get any info even after reading more then 10 pages sometimes



Lmaoooo welcome to NF mafia, Mohit  

Also tbh tbf you should check a previous game from NF and see how different it is compared to OJ  

NF has next level shitposting


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 26, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> That is true
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never shitposted a day in my life

Reactions: Creative 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Avito (Dec 26, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> That is true
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 and I thought we are all grownups here


----------



## Didi (Dec 26, 2017)

Shitposting is love, shitposting is life

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 26, 2017)

mohit285 said:


> and I thought we are all grownups here



I mean yeah, most people here play mafia since 5+ years and are having fun stitelynching people 

You won't have here "newbie"-ToS games where you just have to remember how roles interact and what people can use to lie their way out of smth


----------



## Legend (Dec 26, 2017)

Cr's game will be over in 3 days as per usual

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Dec 26, 2017)

CR games last either 3 days or 3 months

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 26, 2017)

Happy birthday @poutanko

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Dec 26, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I mean yeah, most people here play mafia since 5+ years and are having fun stitelynching people
> 
> You won't have here "newbie"-ToS games where you just have to remember how roles interact and what people can use to lie their way out of smth


Oh I can understand policy lynching a particular person I too am victim of that bit if we have similar game like OJ regular then there is no point in not shit posting but in traditional posting is just annoying


----------



## Aries (Dec 26, 2017)

CR games are a grand spectacle in the NF community. Anyone who says otherwise is lying to themself.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 26, 2017)

Happy bday bunny!

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 26, 2017)

Aries said:


> CR games are a grand spectacle in the NF community. Anyone who says otherwise is lying to themself.



Just like watching a volcano erupt is a spectacle. It is inpressive, but you probably don't want to be there yourself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 26, 2017)

Happy birthday pou

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 26, 2017)

mohit285 said:


> Oh I can understand policy lynching a particular person I too am victim of that bit if we have similar game like OJ regular then there is no point in not shit posting but in traditional posting is just annoying



You're like 90% scum in mafia, not surprised about getting policy lynched  

Most games here are btw "regular"
"Traditional" games are generic/vanilla over here


----------



## Aries (Dec 26, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Just like watching a volcano erupt is a spectacle. It is inpressive, but you probably don't want to be there yourself.



Some people like the thrill others maybe not. don't knock people for enjoying something you dont


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 26, 2017)

happy bday poochi

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Dec 26, 2017)

Happy birthday bunny

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Dec 26, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> You're like 90% scum in mafia, not surprised about getting policy lynched
> 
> Most games here are btw "regular"
> "Traditional" games are generic/vanilla over here


please dont spread the rumours here about that i m already tired of that on OJ


----------



## Avito (Dec 26, 2017)

nad happy birthday @poutanko

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 26, 2017)

mohit285 said:


> please dont spread the rumours here about that i m already tired of that on OJ


We have our own 'always scum' in @Santi 


And 'always lynch D1' in @Cubey


----------



## Avito (Dec 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> We have our own 'always scum' in @Santi
> 
> 
> And 'always lynch D1' in @Cubey


oh good good that good to here i wont be the always sum guy anymore


----------



## God (Dec 26, 2017)

Happy birthday @poutanko

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## God (Dec 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> We have our own 'always scum' in @Santi
> 
> 
> And 'always lynch D1' in @Cubey



Can’t remember the last time I was day 1’d. 2015, maybe?


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 26, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Can’t remember the last time I was day 1’d. 2015, maybe?




A guy can dream


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 26, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Can’t remember the last time I was day 1’d. 2015, maybe?



There are ways to fix that.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Santí (Dec 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> We have our own 'always scum' in @Santi
> 
> 
> And 'always lynch D1' in @Cubey



#AlwaysSuccessfulScum* you mean


----------



## Aries (Dec 26, 2017)

Zamasu Faction meet a even more hax role


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 26, 2017)

Santi said:


> #AlwaysSuccessfulScum* you mean


That explains the unsuccessful Santi v Ratchet


----------



## Avito (Dec 26, 2017)

Santi said:


> #AlwaysSuccessfulScum* you mean


Oh now that's a n attitude that I like I hope we gets to scum together cause I need some win


----------



## poutanko (Dec 26, 2017)

Sign Mohit up to next CB game 
Welcome ~

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Dec 26, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Sign Mohit up to next CB game
> Welcome ~


CB I m still new here ( not actually but kinda new)  so can you tell me what's CB means????


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 26, 2017)

Happy Birthday Bunny

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Santí (Dec 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> That explains the unsuccessful Santi v Ratchet



I was town that game. One has nothing to do with the other


----------



## Santí (Dec 26, 2017)

>Indian
>Numbers in his username

@Viole1369 nice dupe you got there.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Aries (Dec 26, 2017)

*Pride Troopers*-4

The unlockable "secret" Mafia in the game and final Mafia in general. They are double roles in the game. They start off the game masquerading as other regular mafia roles in the game. Each member of the Pride Troopers is represented by a alignment. Think Illuminati from Marvel

*Jiren The Gray*-*Town player*

*Toppo*-*Mafia player*

*Dyspo*-Indie player

*Kahseral*-*Mafia Player*

Pride Trooper roles for the 1st 3/4 cycles can not be killed during this time frame. Instead when a player who secretly has a Pride Trooper role is killed or lynched. The killer will replace them as a Pride Trooper. Once the Pride Troopers "make their precense known" can they be targeted to be killed or investigated


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 26, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Oh hey, what happened?
> 
> Thought you had fun on OJ 'cause you didn't join games here anymore


I stopped playing mafia in general. Wasn’t even on the site for about a month. I only played a few games because zem was hosting and asked me too. Which I basically won the games myself with ease. Then I learn in one of the games they begged me to play so they could fill their signups they tried setting me up with shit players so I could be knocked down a peg as town by overloading scum with more scum then Town ratio to start the game. I still won the fucking game and they still didn’t credit me at all but gave everyone else credit. Then I mvp another game as a vamp and the only response I get is how mean I am or how I ruin games because I’m good from reading a dead chat. 

So now I came back because I have more time to play and I like this place better anyway. They ain’t doing to hot with mafia over there since no one will put the trad section back up even though they have been repeatedly asked. They are so busy they say but have time to host multiple games. 

And well regular mafia isn’t much fun there because it’s basically people play terrible because they know they can just claim a writeup name as town. They it only comes down to how well balanced lives and svoids are to win.

So yeaaaaaa. I haven’t had fun other there since before we had that inactivity streak a year ago.


poutanko said:


> Maybe he found out things he didn't like. Not like that place doesn't have a lot of secrets to begin with


then we have the upset bunny (happy birthday) who is mean

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 26, 2017)

Lol mohit is here


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 26, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Sign Mohit up to next CB game
> Welcome ~





mohit285 said:


> CB I m still new here ( not actually but kinda new)  so can you tell me what's CB means????



 

CB mafia game is literally ... 

I was in W's game that he hosted in the CB section (it's called Nigerian Embassy now) and i could barelly catch up with the spam, lol but it was fun and I won


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 26, 2017)

Santi said:


> >Indian
> >Numbers in his username
> 
> @Viole1369 nice dupe you got there.



It's not a dupe


----------



## poutanko (Dec 26, 2017)

mohit285 said:


> CB I m still new here ( not actually but kinda new)  so can you tell me what's CB means????


A place where you can play mafia without worrying about shitpost


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 26, 2017)

Never been lynched in my life. Feels good man.


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 26, 2017)

Ava said:


> Never been lynched in my life. Feels good man.


Why don’t you just hang a sign around your neck saying you want to be d1 policy lynched next game

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 26, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> Why don’t you just hang a sign around your neck saying you want to be d1 policy lynched next game


If I can claim multiple roles/factions and never get lynched, then not even a sign around my neck will work.


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 26, 2017)

Ava said:


> If I can claim multiple roles/factions and never get lynched, then not even a sign around my neck will work.


If you believe enough, santa might bring it to you for Christmas

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 26, 2017)

Happy Birthday @poutanko

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 26, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> I stopped playing mafia in general. Wasn’t even on the site for about a month. I only played a few games because zem was hosting and asked me too. Which I basically won the games myself with ease. Then I learn in one of the games they begged me to play so they could fill their signups they tried setting me up with shit players so I could be knocked down a peg as town by overloading scum with more scum then Town ratio to start the game. I still won the fucking game and they still didn’t credit me at all but gave everyone else credit. Then I mvp another game as a vamp and the only response I get is how mean I am or how I ruin games because I’m good from reading a dead chat.
> 
> So now I came back because I have more time to play and I like this place better anyway. They ain’t doing to hot with mafia over there since no one will put the trad section back up even though they have been repeatedly asked. They are so busy they say but have time to host multiple games.
> 
> And well regular mafia isn’t much fun there because it’s basically people play terrible because they know they can just claim a writeup name as town. They it only comes down to how well balanced lives and svoids are to win.



Think I was skimming a few of those games but didn't follow them much cause they've been kinda boring  though you've been mostly leading them again and should've gotten credit tbh


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 26, 2017)

@poutanko

Oh it's your birthday? Happy birthday buddy, have a good one.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2017)

happy hatchday bunny

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 26, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Think I was skimming a few of those games but didn't follow them much cause they've been kinda boring  though you've been mostly leading them again and should've gotten credit tbh


They don’t believe in credit


----------



## Baba (Dec 26, 2017)

@Crugyr I mostly get killed n1 nowadays. So after that, I don't even read the game. I hope I haven't done anything to make you feel uncredited, I personally don't even give credit to anyone, I just thank the host and take my leave 

and the last game I was with you, you lynched me (My first lynch ever ) after that I didn't get to play with you.  The vampire game I died n1 .-. But you're really one of the best players I've seen on OJ and I've learned a lot from you.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 26, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> They don’t believe in credit



See it positive ....

You're doing smth right if you've this kind of haters


----------



## Didi (Dec 26, 2017)

OJ must be pretty pathetic if Crugyr is their best player

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Dec 26, 2017)

He is scary there.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 26, 2017)

Didi said:


> OJ must be pretty pathetic if Crugyr is their best player



It's literally just a lot of "newbies", you get the picture I guess 

I'm also playing mafia since 2 years


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 26, 2017)

Baba said:


> @Crugyr I mostly get killed n1 nowadays. So after that, I don't even read the game. I hope I haven't done anything to make you feel uncredited, I personally don't even give credit to anyone, I just thank the host and take my leave
> 
> and the last game I was with you, you lynched me (My first lynch ever ) after that I didn't get to play with you.  The vampire game I died n1 .-. But you're really one of the best players I've seen on OJ and I've learned a lot from you.


Baba shh. If I didn’t like you I wouldn’t talk to you ya dope.


Didi said:


> OJ must be pretty pathetic if Crugyr is their best player


you should change your name to dumb dumb 


Underworld Broker said:


> It's literally just a lot of "newbies", you get the picture I guess
> 
> I'm also playing mafia since 2 years


it really is.

2 and a quarter woot woot

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Dec 26, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> Baba shh. If I didn’t like you I wouldn’t talk to you ya dope.


Watch This Is Us

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Dec 26, 2017)

Didi said:


> OJ must be pretty pathetic if Crugyr is their best player


Nah, he's not the elders. Seasoned player but not vet yet, not old enough


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 26, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Nah, he's not the elders. Seasoned player but not vet yet, not old enough


Their power levels are over 9000


----------



## Avito (Dec 26, 2017)

Santi said:


> >Indian
> >Numbers in his username
> 
> @Viole1369 nice dupe you got there.


oh are you talking about me of this @Viole1369 dude i know him too btw from OJ xD


----------



## poutanko (Dec 26, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> Their power levels are over 9000


You mean their wall of text. That one is indeed over 9000


----------



## Avito (Dec 26, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> Lol mohit is here


and who are you ?????


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 26, 2017)

poutanko said:


> You mean their wall of text. That one is indeed over 9000


It’s too much. Especially when Rot uses links to cite his walls 


mohit285 said:


> and who are you ?????


the correct response is hello when addressing others first

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Avito (Dec 26, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> the correct response is hello when addressing others first


let me guess 13th suprenova


----------



## poutanko (Dec 26, 2017)

mohit285 said:


> and who are you ?????


12th Supernova lol


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 26, 2017)

mohit285 said:


> and who are you ?????



He's 12th Superscum


----------



## Avito (Dec 26, 2017)

ok so its like half of OJ mafia player are here . now i get why shit posting is here too and no guys @Crugyr wasnt that big of player there yeah he played a lot but was a poor player to begin with


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 26, 2017)

mohit285 said:


> let me guess 13th suprenova


You are a good guesser haha


mohit285 said:


> ok so its like half of OJ mafia player are here . now i get why shit posting is here too and no guys @Crugyr wasnt that big of player there yeah he played a lot but was a poor player to begin with


i was here first and everyone followed


----------



## poutanko (Dec 26, 2017)

mohit285 said:


> ok so its like half of OJ mafia player are here . now i get why shit posting is here too and no guys @Crugyr wasnt that big of player there yeah he played a lot but was a poor player to begin with


Half?? Lmao 
He's poor player?? Roflmao

I'm waiting for your legendary typo next game


----------



## Avito (Dec 26, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> You are a good guesser haha
> 
> i was here first and everyone followed


nope i had my ID here from march 2015 so technically i was here first


----------



## Avito (Dec 26, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Half?? Lmao
> He's poor player?? Roflmao
> 
> I'm waiting for your legendary typo next game


i m bad at typing only not actual game though i used to wing it a lot in games and because of my easy going nature my words held a little weight but hoping to get a new start here


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 26, 2017)

The only somewhat regulars/played by here a bit are:

Myself, broki, pou, viole

Rot rat samy, Dante, luke were here for s bit

Al, baba and mohit here now. 

Did I miss anyone


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 26, 2017)

mohit285 said:


> nope i had my ID here from march 2015 so technically i was here first


You were on this site, but you are newbie mafia player here silly mohit


----------



## Avito (Dec 26, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> You were on this site, but you are newbie mafia player here silly mohit


i have been playing mafia since 2014 so shut up scum and get redy to get rekt


----------



## poutanko (Dec 26, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> The only somewhat regulars/played by here a bit are:
> 
> Myself, broki, pou, viole
> 
> ...


@dave07  and @MO are here

Wowee, Rail and Shanksette - same as Rot/Rat/Dante


----------



## poutanko (Dec 26, 2017)

Also @Evil C.C.


----------



## poutanko (Dec 26, 2017)

And @Leorion aka Samy


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 26, 2017)

mohit285 said:


> i have been playing mafia since 2014 so shut up scum and get redy to get rekt


Lol you do a fine job on Oj of wrecking


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 26, 2017)

poutanko said:


> @dave07  and @MO are here
> 
> Wowee, Rail and Shanksette - same as Rot/Rat/Dante





poutanko said:


> Also @Evil C.C.





poutanko said:


> And @Leorion aka Samy


As i was about to type half those names you beat me lol


----------



## poutanko (Dec 26, 2017)

Ruffles too


----------



## Avito (Dec 26, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> Lol you do a fine job on Oj of wrecking


shut up scum

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Dec 26, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Ruffles too


yeah just saw his profile though he isnt active here


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 26, 2017)

Ruffles did play a game here a few months ago

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Dec 26, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Ruffles did play a game here a few months ago


he sak btw in mafia game just trying to get attention away from himself @RuffRuff


----------



## poutanko (Dec 26, 2017)

mohit285 said:


> yeah just saw his profile though he isnt active here


He played once and never returns lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Dec 26, 2017)

ok gotta go guys got work in the morning its almost 11 20 so good night


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 26, 2017)

mohit285 said:


> he sak btw in mafia game just trying to get attention away from himself @RuffRuff



Btw. Here's the game if you wanna see him play

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## poutanko (Dec 26, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Btw. Here's the game if you wanna see him play


Oh my


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 26, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Btw. Here's the game if you wanna see him play


That's the sign up thread.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cromer (Dec 26, 2017)

All these fresh new names...nice to meet y'all


----------



## poutanko (Dec 26, 2017)

Cromer said:


> All these fresh new names...nice to meet y'all


...I think I've read this before


----------



## Didi (Dec 26, 2017)

Someone bragging about starting in 2014


----------



## God (Dec 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> A guy can dream





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> There are ways to fix that.



You two do that.


----------



## Magic (Dec 26, 2017)

Wew she beautiful. 
Love her earthy voice.


----------



## Magic (Dec 26, 2017)

fun


----------



## Magic (Dec 26, 2017)

Fuck feel like busting out the guitar now.


----------



## Magic (Dec 26, 2017)

Hayley Williams <3


----------



## Magic (Dec 26, 2017)

*busts out guitar in avatar*


----------



## Magic (Dec 26, 2017)

Oh God.


----------



## Magic (Dec 26, 2017)

I'm dead.
Dem hips shaking round and round.


----------



## MO (Dec 26, 2017)

i see mohit is here.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 26, 2017)

Who has missed the gramps?


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 26, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


>


Oh I wasn't laughing at you bro lol incase it wasn't clear.

I made my post before I even read yours

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 26, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Who has missed the gramps?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 26, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


>



You know that is my emote. It is a public outrage they removed it. The staff here has tried to remove my net neutrality to use my kobe emote.


----------



## Shizune (Dec 26, 2017)

_I hope you're somewhere prayin', prayin'
I hope your soul is changin', changin'
I hope you find your peace
Falling on your knees, prayin'_​


----------



## Magic (Dec 26, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Who has missed the gramps?


 Merry Xmas!


----------



## Avito (Dec 26, 2017)

Didi said:


> Someone bragging about starting in 2014


Well of course I will brag about it cause some @Crugyr shit was bragging about starting in 2015


----------



## Viole (Dec 26, 2017)

He started in 2015 and still better than you 


And to all of you + rion



@Santi when you uploading that vid of you sucking your dick


----------



## Shizune (Dec 26, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> @Santi when you uploading that vid of you sucking your dick



I would also like to know

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 26, 2017)

mohit285 said:


> Well of course I will brag about it cause some @Crugyr shit was bragging about starting in 2015


I didn’t brag dumbass, I said I was here longer in mafia. When did you become trash


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 26, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 26, 2017)

@Ava


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 26, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @Ava


pm me bro


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2017)

:skull:


----------



## Avito (Dec 26, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> He started in 2015 and still better than you
> 
> 
> And to all of you + rion
> ...


He only better cause I don't take game too serious you bitch


----------



## Avito (Dec 26, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> I didn’t brag dumbass, I said I was here longer in mafia. When did you become trash


Neither did I but some though we were so go back to your corner and keep quite kiddo


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 26, 2017)

now now guys, flaming isnt allowed here


----------



## Avito (Dec 26, 2017)

Ava said:


> now now guys, flaming isnt allowed here


Wow what's there to do if not flaming huh flaming is fun it's like you got any problems with that


----------



## Avito (Dec 26, 2017)

Ava said:


> now now guys, flaming isnt allowed here


Btw why are you banned????


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 26, 2017)

mohit285 said:


> Wow what's there to do if not flaming huh flaming is fun it's like you got any problems with that


wanna fight???? :


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 26, 2017)

mohit285 said:


> Btw why are you banned????


it just looks like im banned, but im not


----------



## Avito (Dec 27, 2017)

Ava said:


> wanna fight???? :


Of course I wanna fight meet me at the back alley between Nigeria embassy and mafia section and come alone


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 27, 2017)

mohit285 said:


> Of course I wanna fight meet me at the back alley between Nigeria embassy and mafia section and come alone


b-but im scared


----------



## Melodie (Dec 27, 2017)

Ava said:


> now now guys, flaming isnt allowed here


Flaming sin is ok.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 27, 2017)

Melodie said:


> Flaming sin is ok.


sin is so lovely tho, I could never flame him


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2017)

i love how this new kid comes onto NF and is immediately toxic

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Melodie (Dec 27, 2017)

Ava said:


> sin is so lovely tho, I could never flame him


>Lovely

Nah, he's an illiterate cunt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 27, 2017)

guess he will fit right in.




Right in the trash where toxic people belong

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 27, 2017)

Melodie said:


> >Lovely
> 
> Nah, he's an illiterate cunt.




we performed missions together, i wont slander him because he was always by my side


----------



## Melodie (Dec 27, 2017)

what missions


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> guess he will fit right in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but remember that being toxic to toxic ppl also makes u toxic


----------



## Melodie (Dec 27, 2017)

The one time where you invited him to your MMO party and he didn't even acknowledge you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 27, 2017)

Melodie said:


> The one time where you invited him to your MMO party and he didn't even acknowledge you?


LMAOOOOOOOOO

melodie


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 27, 2017)

Melodie said:


> what missions


back when he went by space we used to do stuff together in other sections

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 27, 2017)

Melodie said:


> The one time where you invited him to your MMO party and he didn't even acknowledge you?


h-he said he was busy during the game

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Dec 27, 2017)

W said:


> i love how this new kid comes onto NF and is immediately toxic


Oh my thanks I try to


----------



## Avito (Dec 27, 2017)

Ava said:


> b-but im scared


Oh don't be I won't do anything


----------



## Tiger (Dec 27, 2017)

Didi said:


> OJ must be pretty pathetic if Crugyr is their best player





mohit285 said:


> i have been playing mafia since 2014 so shut up scum and get redy to get rekt





Didi said:


> Someone bragging about starting in 2014



Didi and I are mind-melding the last few pages.

I was thinking the same shit reading mohit and Crugyr. No offense to @Crugyr you are a pretty darn good sophomore mafia player.

Just so you know, mohit, some members here have been playing mafia longer than other members here were born.

Which is a wonderful segue to wishing @poutanko a happy birthday as soon as she stops hiding in the tall grass.

All OJ and MM mafia players are welcome here as a refuge from the storm of...pretty much anywhere else mafia is played.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 27, 2017)

mohit285 said:


> Oh don't be I won't do anything


alright then


----------



## Tiger (Dec 27, 2017)

Especially with the two major announcements dropping in the New Year.

Get hyped for the Super Bowl.


----------



## Avito (Dec 27, 2017)

Ava said:


> alright then


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 27, 2017)

mohit285 said:


>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 27, 2017)

W said:


> but remember that being toxic to toxic ppl also makes u toxic


I feel like if I’m toxic enough it’ll go away.


Tiger said:


> Didi and I are mind-melding the last few pages.
> 
> I was thinking the same shit reading mohit and Crugyr. No offense to @Crugyr you are a pretty darn good sophomore mafia player.
> 
> ...


ha Ive never been the best player on that site. We’ve brought the best players here with Rot ratchet and Dante.

I haven’t played long enough. Barey more then 2 years hehe


----------



## Tiger (Dec 27, 2017)

Don't know rot or Dante.

Name changes?


----------



## Avito (Dec 27, 2017)

I like how we started with mafia talk and went around shit posting and now we are back on mafia again a complete circle which makes sense


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 27, 2017)

Dante is from OJ? is this true wad?


----------



## Aries (Dec 27, 2017)

Mohit your in the right place and right time for my game. Its best for buisness


----------



## Tiger (Dec 27, 2017)

More like right place and 1 week away from the best day of your mafia life.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2017)

Ava said:


> Dante is from OJ? is this true wad?



different dante

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Dec 27, 2017)

I find it easier to deal with a toxic person than someone whonis calm-minded and FoS on you the whole game


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 27, 2017)

Tiger said:


> Never heard of her.
> 
> Guess they prefer to be big fish in a small pond.


That round was... hella bad 



Melodie said:


> I'm done reading essays after that game


You should read the Shokugeki game on MM that Rot and Dante hosted, oh boy...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2017)

dante's acct here was @ApostropheOfInnocence


----------



## Tiger (Dec 27, 2017)

I have no idea why you're calling it a round, so ...


----------



## Baba (Dec 27, 2017)

W said:


> dante's acct here was @ApostropheOfInnocence


Oh that was Dante 

I went on some different Dante's profile here and started bothering him thinking he was Dante

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2017)

Baba said:


> Oh that was Dante
> 
> I went on some different Dante's profile here and started bothering him thinking he was Dante



knowing our dante he went along with it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Melodie (Dec 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> That round was... hella bad
> 
> 
> You should read the Shokugeki game on MM that Rot and Dante hosted, oh boy...


I'll pass. Rot and wad's quote battle war was more than enough

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Baba (Dec 27, 2017)

W said:


> knowing our dante he went along with it


Kind of. Check his profile, the very first post xD


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Santí (Dec 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> @Santi when you uploading that vid of you sucking your dick



I never said I’d upload anything


----------



## Avito (Dec 27, 2017)

Melodie said:


> I'm done reading essays after that game


LOL perfect way to describe him.  He tends to right way too length posts


----------



## Avito (Dec 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> Excellent then it will only be a matter of time. Join ole CR in his crusade to end Hope. The future of this community depends on it. The end of the old... The start of the new era


OK can you send me the link for it then I would love to join as many game as I can


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 27, 2017)

That ApostropheofInnocence name got me dying, reminds me always of that game from Rot where some person was like 'she said "i am town'' instead of "I'm town" and he was basing his scumhunting on that, lmao Dante got so mad at him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2017)

people have been lynched for p much every reason i can ever think of


----------



## Avito (Dec 27, 2017)

Well wh en we got nothing to go around usually people do go around nit picking things cause it alway better to make a mistake lynch instead to opting for no lynch


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 27, 2017)

Don't even  get me started on telling you that guy was even right with his suspicion on me, I was a lyncher in that game and made fun of him


----------



## poutanko (Dec 27, 2017)

mohit285 said:


> Well of course I will brag about it cause some @Crugyr shit was bragging about starting in 2015


...is it really that important?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 27, 2017)

mohit285 said:


> Well wh en we got nothing to go around usually people do go around nit picking things cause it alway better to make a mistake lynch instead to opting for no lynch



I haven't seen you guys actually lynching someone without some kind of info 
Usually nova was pushing for at least a lynch to get info


----------



## poutanko (Dec 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Don't even  get me started on telling you that guy was even right with his suspicion on me, I was a lyncher in that game and made fun of him


Was it Dazai?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2017)

every time i see bunny’s user title

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 27, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Was it Dazai?



Yeah

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Dec 27, 2017)

W said:


> every time i see bunny’s user title


But you're W not WAD


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 27, 2017)

Bunny + WAD
WAD + bunny

ship name? wunny? 
BAD? 

I ship it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## poutanko (Dec 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Bunny + WAD
> WAD + bunny
> 
> ship name? wunny?
> ...


PAD


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 27, 2017)

poutanko said:


> PAD


the ship is sailingg~ 

chuu chuu

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Dec 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I haven't seen you guys actually lynching someone without some kind of info
> Usually nova was pushing for at least a lynch to get info


Go away it's got nothing to do with you its as what I say so shut up


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2017)

Woutanko 

Wu Tang Clan

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2017)

It seems Broki’s weakness are Indians with numbers in their name

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Avito (Dec 27, 2017)

poutanko said:


> ...is it really that important?


Yes it is


----------



## Avito (Dec 27, 2017)

W said:


> It seems Broki’s weakness are Indians with numbers in their name


I m trying to get rid of the number though

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 27, 2017)

mohit285 said:


> Go away it's got nothing to do with you its as what I say so shut up



Don't talk to your Senpai like that


----------



## poutanko (Dec 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> the ship is sailingg~
> 
> chuu chuu


We shall work hard to surpass Remberguardchu


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 27, 2017)

W said:


> It seems Broki’s weakness are Indians with numbers in their name


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2017)

mohit285 said:


> I m trying to get rid of the number though



Have an optimistic.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 27, 2017)

W said:


> It seems Broki’s weakness are Indians with numbers in their name

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## poutanko (Dec 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Don't talk to your Senpai like that


He's your senpai if he started from 2014 


...did you start earlier?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 27, 2017)

poutanko said:


> He's your senpai if he started from 2014
> 
> 
> ...did you start earlier?



I'm referring to my OJ name


----------



## poutanko (Dec 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm referring to my OJ name


O
Oooo
Ok


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Dec 27, 2017)

so when will we see little wunny's an pad's running around?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Dec 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Don't talk to your Senpai like that


Shut up you aren't my senpaii only @RuffRuff is my senpaii

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 27, 2017)

The more important question is: when will wad post all CB player ratings 



mohit285 said:


> Shut up you aren't my senpaii only @RuffRuff is my senpaii



Optimistic

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 27, 2017)

Be right back dying of laughter

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Dec 27, 2017)

W said:


> Have an optimistic.


Really can't we change names here I was made to believe that we can


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 27, 2017)

I don't think I've ever in my life felt this bad for someone as I do right now...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 27, 2017)

@poutanko   save me from this planet

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Avito (Dec 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> The more important question is: when will wad post all CB player ratings
> 
> 
> 
> Optimistic


Having an optimism is good for everyone one shut up scum


----------



## poutanko (Dec 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @poutanko   save me from this planet


You'll have a lot more lol


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 27, 2017)

poutanko said:


> You'll have a lot more lol


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 27, 2017)

mohit285 said:


> Having an optimism is good for everyone one shut up scum



You somehow remind me of Superman (player over here)


----------



## poutanko (Dec 27, 2017)

mohit285 said:


> Really can't we change names here I was made to believe that we can

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2017)

good night my loves

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Lewd 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 27, 2017)

bunny and wad are soo cute together

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 27, 2017)

so is under and her harem of indian men

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 27, 2017)

so much romance in the air


----------



## poutanko (Dec 27, 2017)

Tiger said:


> Guess they prefer to be big fish in a small pond.


They're burnt out. Used to play on several other forums. 

They're nice outside of the game but can be quite a pain in-game. Nice to newbies actually


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 27, 2017)

poutanko said:


> They're nice outside of the game but can be quite a pain in-game. Nice to newbies actually



They're suuuuuper nice, I agree 

Have you seen that chaos;head  (think that was its name) game of Ratchet where both of them just rekted everyone together as SK pairing 

They always had this "giving town last hope and then completely crushing them"-playstyle


----------



## poutanko (Dec 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> They're suuuuuper nice, I agree
> 
> Have you seen that chaos;head  (think that was its name) game of Ratchet where both of them just rekted everyone together as SK pairing
> 
> They always had this "giving town last hope and then completely crushing them"-playstyle


I haven't, is that hosted on OJ?  Have to wait until January to read it 

Meh, I don't buy their sadistic persona (except for Dante)


----------



## Avito (Dec 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> You somehow remind me of Superman (player over here)


LOL I have a superman under were too I can were it on outside to become the actual one


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 27, 2017)

poutanko said:


> I haven't, is that hosted on OJ?  Have to wait until January to read it
> 
> Meh, I don't buy their sadistic persona (except for Dante)



It was hosted before I started playing mafia and nova was also in that game. It's indeed on OJ.

Dante is sadistic, hope I'll become like him in mafia  he's like always being nice and fluffy , next moment he's throwing walls at you and dragging your ass


----------



## poutanko (Dec 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> It was hosted before I started playing mafia and nova was also in that game. It's indeed on OJ.
> 
> Dante is sadistic, hope I'll become like him in mafia  he's like always being nice and fluffy , next moment he's throwing walls at you and dragging your ass


Why would you want to? 

I prefer talking to Rot, I know Dante looks nice and all but he's the most evil out of the 3


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 27, 2017)

I got wrecked that game as an independent lol


----------



## Baba (Dec 27, 2017)

poutanko said:


> I prefer talking to Rot, I know Dante looks nice and all but he's the most evil out of the 3


I prefer talking to Dante for Mafia tips and all. Probably, cause his UN seems more friendly. 

I remember once on discord I asked them both help for my assignment and they were ready to help xD I just copy-pasted what they wrote- modified it a bit then added some of my ideas and sent it to my Ma'am xD


----------



## Viole (Dec 27, 2017)

This spam



Do half as actvity as this in game you sign up for scrubs

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Dec 27, 2017)

Ava said:


> so is under and her harem of indian men




Broki is just one of many in my harem 

Happy bday bunny

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Viole (Dec 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> They're suuuuuper nice, I agree
> 
> Have you seen that chaos;head  (think that was its name) game of Ratchet where both of them just rekted everyone together as SK pairing
> 
> They always had this "giving town last hope and then completely crushing them"-playstyle


>Wuxia
>Bleach
>Hellsing

Rot is evil


----------



## Avito (Dec 27, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> I got wrecked that game as an independent lol


I don't remember that game though I believe I too was lurking around somewhere in that game as I play almost every game I can


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 27, 2017)

mohit285 said:


> I don't remember that game though I believe I too was lurking around somewhere in that game as I play almost every game I can


You were probably miller and got lynched


----------



## poutanko (Dec 27, 2017)

Baba said:


> I prefer talking to Dante for Mafia tips and all. Probably, cause his UN seems more friendly.


Rot is easier to understand. Dante likes using sarcasm which I often miss and that makes me want to punch him instead 


Viole1369 said:


> >Wuxia
> >Bleach
> >Hellsing
> 
> Rot is evil


He's nice to Nova on your ToS. Making complicated plan to convert him and not any other town just so he could win together with the rest of vamps. Yet he claimed to be sadistic


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 27, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Why would you want to?
> 
> I prefer talking to Rot, I know Dante looks nice and all but he's the most evil out of the 3



I know that he is, that's why I prefer his playstyle, btw. he usually doesn't have to write endless essays to make his point clear. Also his skills to play as scum are impressive 

Think OJ has a game (hosted by Rot) where Dante's mafia team faked a kill on him and "confirmed" him as town 



Viole1369 said:


> Broki is just one of many in my harem



I'm not part of any kind of harem 



Viole1369 said:


> >Wuxia
> >Bleach
> >Hellsing
> 
> Rot is evil



Wuxia was funny, heh


----------



## poutanko (Dec 27, 2017)

It's rather well known you're part of his harem @Underworld Broker

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 27, 2017)

poutanko said:


> He's nice to Nova on your ToS. Making complicated plan to convert him and not any other town just so he could win together with the rest of vamps. Yet he claimed to be sadistic



We would've converted nova anyways because he really seemed like he believed I'm a survivor till he realized that I was actually a witch, also I prefer sharing my win with him


----------



## Baba (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## poutanko (Dec 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> We would've converted nova anyways because he really seemed like he believed I'm a survivor till he realized that I was actually a witch, also I prefer sharing my win with him


Yea but it's harder to convert him due to remaining town protected him.

Dead chat was more fun  you read them all no?


----------



## poutanko (Dec 27, 2017)

Kinda forgot how you coordinated with Sallu


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 27, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Yea but it's harder to convert him due to remaining town protected him.
> 
> Dead chat was more fun  you read them all no?



I think there was no one who could've protected him anymore and we made the remaining  town players just throw the game   

 I did read it, it was memes 



poutanko said:


> Kinda forgot how you coordinated with Sallu



We started using the whispers at some point


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 27, 2017)

>pushed lynch on a jester 
>jester kills mafia because LOLChris had to be scum

I was so dying of laughter because everyone voted guilty on that jester though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Dec 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I think there was no one who could've protected him anymore and we made the remaining  town players just throw the game


Town still had their busdriver, Celestial Nightmare/Misty.


Underworld Broker said:


> >pushed lynch on a jester
> >jester kills mafia because LOLChris had to be scum
> 
> I was so dying of laughter because everyone voted guilty on that jester though


Jester chose him just for the lulz 
ToBe revealed the last mafia on Dead chat too lmao

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 27, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Town still had their busdriver, Celestial Nightmare/Misty.



I feel bad for her because she was totally defending me and then got hella backstabbed 



poutanko said:


> Jester chose him just for the lulz
> ToBe revealed the last mafia on Dead chat too lmao



I was reading that and dying, lmao everyone was like "kill Chris!!!", deadchat was so meme  
I was actually hoping no mafia is gonna vote guilty but LOLChris doing his thing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 27, 2017)

I kept her alive because I was amnesiac and wanted to be scum but then it seemed pointless with what we had going on at the beginning lol

But I trusted in broki till the end to lead me to a win


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 27, 2017)

You would've been dead if Sallu wouldn't have controlled the vig that one night, why you always so scummy as town


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Broki is just one of many in my harem
> 
> Happy bday bunny


Who else is in ya harem?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 27, 2017)

New Year’s resolution :

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Dec 27, 2017)

Stelios said:


> New Year’s resolution :


the pain is real bro i too should make such resolution


----------



## Viole (Dec 27, 2017)

Ava said:


> Who else is in ya harem?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> You would've been dead if Sallu wouldn't have controlled the vig that one night, why you always so scummy as town


People just fear me over there they can’t handle


----------



## Avito (Dec 27, 2017)

Ava said:


> Who else is in ya harem?


wow nice ava ava did some one make it or did you stole it from deviant art or some other site


----------



## Aries (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Viole (Dec 27, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> People just fear me over there they can’t handle


>fear
>you


hahahhahahhahahahhahahhahah


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 27, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> >fear
> >you
> 
> 
> hahahhahahhahahahhahahhahah


I like how you advertise shameless under your avy


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 27, 2017)

Mohit said:


> wow nice ava ava did some one make it or did you stole it from deviant art or some other site


We have a give away section on this forum where people make avatars and give it to other members

The one who made this avatar is Sayaka

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 27, 2017)

Ava said:


> We have a give away section on this forum where people make avatars and give it to other members
> 
> The one who made this avatar is Sayaka



The artist of that picture (is that Link?) has a nice drawing style


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> The artist of that picture (is that Link?) has a nice drawing style


I think its Link

Tbh i just grabbed the first big avatar i could find in the giveaway thread, didnt matter to me what it was

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Dec 27, 2017)

Ava said:


> We have a give away section on this forum where people make avatars and give it to other members
> 
> The one who made this avatar is Sayaka


i too do little bit of gfx i should totally check that section out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 27, 2017)

Literally Aries every time he meets a new girlfriend

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 27, 2017)

Stelios said:


> Literally Aries every time he meets a new girlfriend



Story of my life, Sometimes, I don't have the will power to go Begone Thot 

Atleast I've learned my lesson... Probably


----------



## Shizune (Dec 27, 2017)

Tiger said:


> Especially with the two major announcements dropping in the New Year.
> 
> Get hyped for the Super Bowl.



Anything you announce next year will be overshadowed by the announcement of Nicki's 4th album, so you might as well just tell us now.


----------



## Stelios (Dec 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> Story of my life, Sometimes, I don't have the will power to go Begone Thot
> 
> Atleast I've learned my lesson... Probably



What goes well with a Thot?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 27, 2017)

Stelios said:


> What goes well with a Thot?



an astronaut?


----------



## Stelios (Dec 27, 2017)

Zatch Braff said:


> an astronaut?



A brown eye


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 27, 2017)

Stelios said:


> A brown eye

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Dec 27, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> People just fear me over there they can’t handle


No more


----------



## Aries (Dec 27, 2017)

Stelios said:


> What goes well with a Thot?



I hope the answer is a swirl of cinnamon goodness


----------



## Aries (Dec 27, 2017)

Sensitive man and Tomboy... What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> I hope the answer is a swirl of cinnamon goodness



cinnabon?


----------



## Aries (Dec 27, 2017)

Zatch Braff said:


> cinnabon?


 

Look at those Soft... Squishy... Warm... Cinabons. Makes you want to just let the animal in you go wild.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2017)

i make my own glaze tbh


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 27, 2017)

W said:


> i make my own glaze tbh



one time I sucked the toaster strudel frosting out of the plastic and got a bit in my throat.


----------



## Shizune (Dec 27, 2017)

W said:


> i make my own glaze tbh



I -


----------



## Shizune (Dec 27, 2017)

Was Lina Inverse an anime charatcer or a DoTA character first?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 27, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Was Lina Inverse an anime charatcer or a DoTA character first?


Slayers novel series (1989), the DoTA character was modeled after her.


----------



## Magic (Dec 27, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Was Lina Inverse an anime charatcer or a DoTA character first?


Obviously dota 1st and anime and manga after.


----------



## Aries (Dec 27, 2017)

The OBD is the Universe 6 to the Mafia Sections Universe 7


----------



## Shizune (Dec 27, 2017)

You know what I miss

when the original DoTA was popular, there were lots of Naruto-themed spinoffs that were also very popular

I miss being an Ino and Haku main


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> Look at those Soft... Squishy... Warm... Cinabons. Makes you want to just let the animal in you go wild.



Looks delicious, haven't tried smth like that yet


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Looks delicious, haven't tried smth like that yet


Don't think they're very common in Europe, used to have them all the time in the USA, they're delicious af. 

Can make them homemade here, but a bit lacking on something to make them beautifully accurate.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Don't think they're very common in Europe, used to have them all the time in the USA, they're delicious af.
> 
> Can make them homemade here, but a bit lacking on something to make them beautifully accurate.



whhaaaaaa swedes LOVE kanelbullar

but they don't normally have glaze


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 27, 2017)

Zatch Braff said:


> whhaaaaaa swedes LOVE kanelbullar
> 
> but they don't normally have glaze


The glaze is the best part


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> The glaze is the best part



try a swedish one, then we'll talk.


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 27, 2017)

Zatch Braff said:


> try a swedish one, then we'll talk.


done
glaze the best part
try my glaze and then you can talk bitch


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Don't think they're very common in Europe, used to have them all the time in the USA, they're delicious af.
> 
> Can make them homemade here, but a bit lacking on something to make them beautifully accurate.



I should go to the USA and try that


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I should go to the USA and try that


Piping hot ones, that are so soft and creamy... yum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> done
> glaze the best part
> try my glaze and then you can talk bitch



YOU'VE NEVER BEEN TO SVERIGE.

LIES.

what's your glaze recipe. I'll make some



Underworld Broker said:


> I should go to the USA and try that



just make some. I believe in your cooking prowess.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Piping hot ones, that are so soft and creamy... yum



white wolf is the guy who says krispy kremes are the best because they're hot.

NO, SIR. there are better, local, state-specific doughnut shops. thank you very much.


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 27, 2017)

Zatch Braff said:


> YOU'VE NEVER BEEN TO SVERIGE.
> 
> LIES.
> 
> ...


*whispers in your ear

come closer and I'll give you my glaze recipe


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 27, 2017)

Zatch Braff said:


> white wolf is the guy who says krispy kremes are the best because they're hot.
> 
> NO, SIR. there are better, local, state-specific doughnut shops. thank you very much.


Never been to a KK so smd


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> *whispers in your ear
> 
> come closer and I'll give you my glaze recipe





White Wolf said:


> Never been to a KK so smd



come closer.. smd...

shake my dick...

come closer...

oh no.


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 27, 2017)

Zatch Braff said:


> come closer.. smd...
> 
> shake my dick...
> 
> ...


oh yes

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 27, 2017)

Zatch Braff said:


> just make some. I believe in your cooking prowess.



Give me a good recipe


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Give me a good recipe

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 27, 2017)

Just made some of those the other day actually

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 27, 2017)

Zatch Braff said:


>



Thanks 



White Wolf said:


> *whispers in your ear
> 
> come closer and I'll give you my glaze recipe





Zatch Braff said:


> come closer.. smd...
> 
> shake my dick...
> 
> ...



Y'all pervert btw


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me? Never. 

Colour today?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Me? Never.
> 
> Colour today?



Pink


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Me? Never.
> 
> Colour today?



*покварењак*


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Pink


Good choice, it suits your eyes


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 27, 2017)

Zatch Braff said:


> *покварењак*


...Is that even Serbian? :trinfoil 


I've never seen this word before in my life.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> ...Is that even Serbian? :trinfoil
> 
> 
> I've never seen this word before in my life.



that's because you don't read books.

read some dostoyevsky.


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 27, 2017)

Zatch Braff said:


> that's because you don't read books.
> 
> read some dostoyevsky.


What's a Russian got to do with me?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> What's a Russian got to do with me?



read his translations into the serbian language, duh.


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 27, 2017)

Zatch Braff said:


> read his translations into the serbian language, duh.


It still wouldn't spell out that


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It still wouldn't spell out that



He uses the word pervert.

ergo, 
*покварењак*
must be a literary word.

ergo,
you will see it if you read his novels in serbian.

ergo,
*покварењак*


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 27, 2017)

Zatch Braff said:


> He uses the word pervert.
> 
> ergo,
> *покварењак*
> ...


I mean I see no perversion there, the literal translation would be 'someone that is rotten' 

not perverted


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I mean I see no perversion there, the literal translation would be 'someone that is rotten'
> 
> not perverted


----------



## Tiger (Dec 27, 2017)

Krispy kreme is kind of gross. Not sure how that ever got popular. 

Cinnamon buns are ok, but apple fritters are the only baked pastry type thing that gets me in trouble.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 27, 2017)

Mmmhh... apple fritters sounds good


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Mmmhh... apple fritters sounds good


You know I just realized, you're like an IRL Rindou traveling the world and eating everything.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You know I just realized, you're like an IRL Rindou traveling the world and eating everything.



rindou eats exotic foods.

cinnamon rolls are not exotic


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 27, 2017)

Zatch Braff said:


> rindou eats exotic foods.
> 
> cinnamon rolls are not exotic


I mean, she's German. Everything is exotic to her.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You know I just realized, you're like an IRL Rindou traveling the world and eating everything.



I don't travel a lot, i wish i could though


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I don't travel a lot, i wish i could though


I feel like every time we talk you're on a different continent


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I feel like every time we talk you're on a different continent





Also i've recently tried baklava, it tastes really good with not too much sugar in it, can actually recommend trying it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Also i've recently tried baklava, it tastes really good with not too much sugar in it, can actually recommend trying it


They make baklava pretty often here, don't remember the last time I've had it though


----------



## Aries (Dec 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Looks delicious, haven't tried smth like that yet



Real good, how about these sweets


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> They make baklava pretty often here, don't remember the last time I've had it though



I personally wouldn't be able to eat it often tbh 



Aries said:


> Real good, how about these sweets



i can't eat anything that is like 100% chocolate
would probably just eat the muffins, haha


----------



## Aries (Dec 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I personally wouldn't be able to eat it often tbh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about this


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I personally wouldn't be able to eat it often tbh


Surprising 

why not? too sweet?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> What about this



things i would eat from that picture:

- coconut
- boston cream
- crumb cake
- blueberry cake 
- strawberry frosted
- apple fritter
- french cruller 
- donut holes
- croissant donut

think that's it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Surprising
> 
> why not? too sweet?



yeah


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 27, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> yeah


Ah well, I feel ya. I can't have too many sweets as well, fast one way trip to bad aches.


----------



## Aries (Dec 27, 2017)

Let me tell you guys a Tale... A tale in which you've never heard before... A true tale about the rise and fall of one of our most beloved members of this community sit back and enjoy. A Tale of NF Mafia

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Crugyr (Dec 27, 2017)

Oh another story


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 27, 2017)

aries posting the true american mainstays of desserts
meanwhile ub makes out like a bandit with her bounty of prizes


----------



## Aries (Dec 27, 2017)

_Chapter 1_ :* Rise to the call*

It was just a ordinary day for a longtime NF lurker. She had come to NF on accident in her attempts to look for spoilers for her favorite manga. One Piece-o... On that day One piece was on break... Having nothing better to do she decided to look at the other sections of this forum until she came across the Mafia Section. Intrigued by the name she decided to go in... Little did she know she would find a home in that section. It was there where she encountered NF's greatest intellectuals debating one another. _"You idiot! You screwed town over" "Hey guys I won't be home later today. Ill read up when I return. *wink wink*" "can someone tell me what's going on?" "Faaaaaaagggggggg" "Scratching my balls as I catch up!" " " "I'm offended your offended of me being offended of you" "I have nothing to contribute to this game "  "GUYS I THINK WE SHOULD NOT LYNCH ANYONE THIS PHASE, WE CAN LYNCH TOWN" "you fuckface scum degenerate no shit, lynch this mafia sympathizer." "Get gud" "I may or may not have a vagina. Take a risk" "WHERE ARE THE DAMN ACTIONS"_

Like a Volcano erupting she didn't want to be there... But she couldn't look away. It intrigued her the more she read through the pages. The game concluded and she decided she wanted to take a chance and join this strange & bizzare community. Maybe she could find a home in this section. 

She ended up making a account and entered the section looking for a game to sign up too. Unfortunately either the sign ups didn't have enough players or it was already full. She would have just to wait for her time to come... She signed up for every game available hoping to speed up the process. In a stroke of luck a game was about to begin but their was a problem. One of its top players Wad could not play and had to drop out thus would lead to another delay in games. To prevent such a event he decided to reccomend a player he had his eye on, the recently joined player.

Now whether he eyed her for her potential or because she had tits was never revealed to the public but he had faith in this person. The host at first objected to it using Nicki Minaj references nobody understood. But Wad assured the host to give this person a chance, we need to bring fresh faces into this section not shun them. With that he vanished giving this person the chance to play the game but not before telling the girl 1 day they would meet again in a game. With that said the pressure was on her to perform good in this game... 

Chatting away in a QT was mafia discussing WAD being replaced. The group consisting of Melodie, Catamount, Franky, Hero and SoulTaker. They discussed the rule of wad, taking him out would be a no brainer as they rightly assumed he would have a good role. With him gone it would be a easy win in this small game. No doubt his replacement would have that same good role that could hinder their team, others objected to eliminating a noob. Even if she did have a good role she wouldn't know how to use it. Go after the other big fish. Only SoulTaker was the only one with clear head to point out everyone's a threat do not underestimate any player, they should see first what she can do before they make any moves to eliminate her. Few hours later the game start pms were sent out and she was excited to start her very 1st game unaware of the dangers that waited for her in game... Would she make it out alive of the 1st phase? 

To be continued...​

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## poutanko (Dec 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> _"You idiot! You screwed town over" "Hey guys I won't be home later today. Ill read up when I return. *wink wink*" "can someone tell me what's going on?" "Faaaaaaagggggggg" "Scratching my balls as I catch up!" " " "I'm offended your offended of me being offended of you" "I have nothing to contribute to this game "  "GUYS I THINK WE SHOULD NOT LYNCH ANYONE THIS PHASE, WE CAN LYNCH TOWN" "you fuckface scum degenerate no shit, lynch this mafia sympathizer." "Get gud" "I may or may not have a vagina. Take a risk" "WHERE ARE THE DAMN ACTIONS"_

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 27, 2017)

that was pretty funny

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 27, 2017)

@poutanko happy birthday =)

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Dec 27, 2017)

Okay. OKAY. I try to be quiet about her, but my WIG...


@RemChu @Santi @Dr. White can we TALK?

She SAID,

_I am the Queen, FACTS!
I'm everything she lacks!
Bitch get on your kneecap!
I don't mean C. Kaep!
I'll get you checked pussy, I'll get you a free pap!_​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Dec 27, 2017)

And BEFORE THAT, she said

_When my album drop these bitches is gon' cry in the car
All your yes-men out here lyin', had you dyin' to spar
You was tryin' too hard
_
She is RUDE. She is DISRESPECTFUL.
_
_​


----------



## Avito (Dec 27, 2017)

All your teeth gonna decay real soon because of all this sweetness


----------



## Aries (Dec 27, 2017)

I'm too sweet to decay but I do for the relationships im in for being too sweet


----------



## Avito (Dec 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> I'm too sweet to decay but I do for the relationships im in for being too sweet


Wow you had a girl friend bro consider me jealous I only had wifus 2d kind at max and they too dislike mee


----------



## Aries (Dec 27, 2017)

Mohit said:


> Wow you had a girl friend bro consider me jealous I only had wifus 2d kind at max and they too dislike mee



Its not you man its them. They don't know what their missing. Some times you end up with the wrong 2d girl. Some time those lines are curved and you realize they just ain't straight with you. She will back too you but you just gotta play it cool... Let it go 

Don't be like me obsessing over his ex. A pic of her


----------



## Avito (Dec 27, 2017)

Aries said:


> Its not you man its them. They don't know what their missing. Some times you end up with the wrong 2d girl. Some time those lines are curved and you realize they just ain't straight with you. She will back too you but you just gotta play it cool... Let it go
> 
> Don't be like me obsessing over his ex. A pic of her


Well she looks cute in some way I guess lips are too small but nothing a botox can't fix


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 27, 2017)

Wtf is happening


----------



## Aries (Dec 27, 2017)

Mohit said:


> Well she looks cute in some way I guess lips are too small but nothing a botox can't fix



I loved her the way she was... She just couldn't see her own beauty... She felt dead... I couldn't stop her from ending it... By the time I got there... It was too late... She vanished without a trace... What she left behind was a note...in that note she wrote...

As you were bringing me to life... I was killing you on the inside... I'm ending it... To give you the life you gave to me... To free you from your burden...
Remember all the good times we had together.... Remember all the bad times... But forget about us...move on... 

So I did... Now I'm the one dead... And it will take another being to bring me back to life!


----------



## Avito (Dec 27, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> Wtf is happening


Aries is talking about his GF


----------



## Aries (Dec 27, 2017)

Her body may remain but her love for me is gone. All I'm left with is a bag of bones who don't want this ole dog. One day her love will come back to me... One day... 



Ill wait till that time


----------



## Avito (Dec 27, 2017)

Couldn't load plugin this make me so mad I want to see her pic 
Her love might be dead but your isn't make full use of whatever left of her be more passionate dude she is still there a little cold but it's her after all


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 28, 2017)

What


----------



## Baba (Dec 28, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Avito (Dec 28, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> What


Don't judge it is what it is OK everyone has preferences he just happen to like dead things


----------



## Aries (Dec 28, 2017)

Time for Chapter 2 of Tale of Mafia.


----------



## Avito (Dec 28, 2017)

Aries said:


> Time for Chapter 2 of Tale of Mafia.


New thread???!?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 28, 2017)

Mohit said:


> New thread???!?



New chapter*


----------



## Avito (Dec 28, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> New chapter*


Still out of the loop can't understand what you mean


----------



## Cromer (Dec 28, 2017)

Aries said:


> Time for Chapter 2 of Tale of Mafia.


You still do these GIFs?


----------



## Cromer (Dec 28, 2017)

poutanko said:


> ...I think I've read this before


Perhaps you have...last year

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 28, 2017)

*Chapter 2*: *Howl, Spite is thy Name*

The Game began and in her sense of excitement forgot to look at her role. She entered the thread without having much of a plan. She realized as she saw the players post maybe she made a mistake. How could she contend with such breath taking day 1 posts like "FIRST!" "SECOND" "SECOND. EDIT: FUCK NINJA'd" "Its begun!" "I'm looking contributive by praising the host!" "When does this phase end?" "I'm not gonna be here today, just posting this so you know I know I won't be here and totally not scum at all" "Vote Lynch Cubey" "He's not even in this game "  "I'm here" "Who's dick you have to suck for a good role?" "See you next dayphase" 

She started doing what she knew best... To lurk the thread until she could find something to post. It didn't take long before someone called her out for lurking. She had to post something in the thread, in a attempt to defend herself but the only thing she could come up with was she is new and trying to get the rules. Not impressed with her response Crugyr voted for her. Hero and Franky who wanted her out chose to act and quickly started a bandwagon against her. Hero was motivated by his spite for Wad for his D1 lynch policy on him. It was personal for him to get this lynch on her. Franky using his calculator calculated they had a 90% chance of getting her lynched. 

I'm not scum she proclaimed but to no avail. Hero was going in to catch some weaves, he began to attack her like she owed him money. The place she came to find a home in was now deteriorating before her eyes as more jumped on her bandwagon to lynch her. She didn't know how to react to being treated like a enemy by so many people. She felt hurt... She was going to get lynched before she even had a chance to play... SoulTaker chose not to get involved and encouraged the rest of his team to avoid the bandwagon. Follow their own paths to avoid being connected to one another... Rather they succeeded with lynching her would be up to Hero and Franky.

All seemed lost for her until 1 man appeared to defend her. With green highlighting his name White Wolf told hero to keep the attacks to a minimal. He questioned why he would be so adamant on lynching a noobie when he's not active majority of the games. This message stunned Hero who realized he couldn't take advantage of towns ignorance to lynch a noob. That moment was all it took for her to regain hope she could make it out. Something in her head shouted "Now's your chance!" 

With resolve in her heart she knew what to say. With a barrage of posts she started to refute All points against and shift the focus on Hero. Players who hopped on the bandwagon started to hop off and started to jump on the hero vote bandwagon. Franky was in shock with his calculator as the percentages of a successful day 1 lynch was dropping. They had blown their load... With a few mins left they could only hope they could lynch her to survive the phase... 

Crugyr was the last to change his vote to hero but he told her next time if she plays a mafia game to not lurk and play the game... Hero in a desperate attempt to save himself asked his team mates to switch their votes to lynch her but they refused. Melodie told hero they don't associate themselves with losers. He had 1 job and he failed. SoulTaker apologized to hero and told his sis he hoped he understands why they can't do that. It would be too risky... For the good of their mafia group he had to get lynched... Hero returned back to the thread. Votes locked Nitty said as Hero realized he would be getting lynched. He remembered what Wad told him a long time ago... "Even in my worst day, you would not be able to lynch me.." Hero accepting his lynch wished his team luck before the write ups that confirmed his death...

She couldn't help but feel sorry for him... All that for nothing.... The night phase had begun... She had to wait for the next dayphase to see what would happen...as she went to sleep mafia were discussing amongst once self on what to do. They may have lost hero but be making a impact in the game very soon... Could the townies be prepared for the onslaught that awaited them in the upcoming phases?

To be continued​

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Didi (Dec 28, 2017)

@Mohit @Aries

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 28, 2017)

Mohit said:


> Still out of the loop can't understand what you mean



>Aries says smth about new chapter in that quote
>you say smth about a new thread?

I'm the one who's confused

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Dec 28, 2017)

Didi said:


> @Mohit @Aries


Wow that's is so my jam


----------



## Avito (Dec 28, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> >Aries says smth about new chapter in that quote
> >you say smth about a new thread?
> 
> I'm the one who's confused


There is nothing to be confused about it was I who was confused


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 28, 2017)

I saw my name in that chapter but didn’t read enough to see why


----------



## Viole (Dec 28, 2017)

Even more shitpost


----------



## Baba (Dec 28, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Even more shitpost


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 28, 2017)

Oh nice read


----------



## Avito (Dec 28, 2017)

you guys are so lazy cant even shit post correctly here i though after being absent for 5 hours i will have to read more then 5 to 6 pages this is pathetic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cromer (Dec 28, 2017)

For me it's been a day, to come back and meet 10 posts? Ahahahahaha weak.


----------



## Avito (Dec 28, 2017)

Cromer said:


> For me it's been a day, to come back and meet 10 posts? Ahahahahaha weak.


i know right it like other arnt even here and among those 10 posts like 4 were mine only these people are noobs i tell you


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 28, 2017)

Mohit if you want a medal just ask.





You won’t receive one, no one gives a shit.


----------



## Avito (Dec 28, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> Mohit if you want a medal just ask.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I m bored go find some less to pick a fight with I need nothing from you


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 28, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Dec 28, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Melodie (Dec 28, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 28, 2017)

There was nothing optimistic about that post, but my day isn't complete until I give you at least 1 optimistic rating.

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## poutanko (Dec 28, 2017)

@Ava  fufufu

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 28, 2017)

So Pou finally embraced the ship that is Wad-tanko. The Kylo ren and Rey of our gen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Dec 28, 2017)

Aries said:


> So Pou finally embraced the ship that is Wad-tanko. The Kylo ren and Rey of our gen


??? 

Wad
The
F


----------



## Avito (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 28, 2017)

poutanko said:


> @Ava  fufufu


DO U WANNA FIGHT

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Dec 28, 2017)

Ava said:


> DO U WANNA FIGHT


Why is every one so eager to fighting we should make love not war


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 28, 2017)

Mohit said:


> Why is every one so eager to fighting we should make love not war


bunny and melodie are my enemies

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Avito (Dec 28, 2017)

Ava said:


> bunny and melodie are my enemies


Wow who would wanna fight a bunny and that too is pou,  you evil bro I tell you

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 29, 2017)

Mohit said:


> Why is every one so eager to fighting we should make love not war



meet me in the hotel lobby in five

i'll show you love and war and more on the sheets


----------



## Avito (Dec 29, 2017)

Zatch Braff said:


> meet me in the hotel lobby in five
> 
> i'll show you love and war and more on the sheets


Wow tempting offer you gave I flustered but I don't swing that way I have to respectfully decline your offer

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shiny (Dec 29, 2017)

who are these people

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Legend (Dec 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 29, 2017)

Shiny said:


> who are these people



someone tagged me here. now i can't leave.


----------



## Shiny (Dec 29, 2017)

welcome, play some mafia ,  you will never leave here anymore

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 29, 2017)

Shiny said:


> welcome, play some mafia ,  you will never leave here anymore



thank you for the welcome.

however, I am already town MVP in another game. soon you shall learn to fear and respect me in this subaltern mafia section.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 4


----------



## Shiny (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Avito (Dec 29, 2017)

Shiny said:


> welcome, play some mafia ,  you will never leave here anymore


Ai was told I can leave whenever I want when I was first recruited for mafia


----------



## Shiny (Dec 29, 2017)

Thats a lie, mafia's slave


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 29, 2017)

What’s a shiny?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Dec 29, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Thats a lie, mafia's slave


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 29, 2017)

Crugyr said:


> What’s a shiny?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 29, 2017)

Zatch Braff said:


> thank you for the welcome.
> 
> however, I am already town MVP in another game. soon you shall learn to fear and respect me in this subaltern mafia section.


----------



## Avito (Dec 29, 2017)

Most over powered anime character it can make anyone sleep and stab them to deth don't be fooled by the cute looks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 29, 2017)

Ava said:


>



i-i mean, maybe town mvp 



Mohit said:


> Most over powered anime character it can make anyone sleep and stab them to deth don't be fooled by the cute looks



that's a wigglytuff and not a jigglypuff

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 29, 2017)

Zatch Braff said:


> i-i mean, maybe town mvp
> 
> 
> 
> that's a wigglytuff and not a jigglypuff


When are you returning to the Cafe? I just started posting there.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 29, 2017)

Ava said:


> When are you returning to the Cafe? I just started posting there.



You started posting there? hm. Maybe I'll break the 1 Jan bet.


----------



## Avito (Dec 29, 2017)

Zatch Braff said:


> i-i mean, maybe town mvp
> 
> 
> 
> that's a wigglytuff and not a jigglypuff


Wow they are different I though of them as same.  Aren't they same

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 29, 2017)

Zatch Braff said:


> You started posting there? hm. Maybe I'll break the 1 Jan bet.


Decided to pull a Zatch and try new things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 29, 2017)

Ava said:


> Decided to pull a Zatch and try new things.



after cubey gets you hooked on drugs, you'll be a hipster ava: posting in the cafe, talking about marijuana strains with wad, taking it up the butt. what a year 2018 will be.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 29, 2017)

Zatch Braff said:


> after cubey gets you hooked on drugs, you'll be a hipster ava: posting in the cafe, talking about marijuana strains with wad, taking it up the butt. what a year 2018 will be.


Me and DDJ are discussing butt stuff in his thread


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 29, 2017)

Ava said:


> Me and DDJ are discussing butt stuff in his thread



I eagerly await his answer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 29, 2017)

lol at your superficial cafe posts.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 29, 2017)

Zatch Braff said:


> lol at your superficial cafe posts.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Avito (Dec 29, 2017)

@Bontakun do you play mafia???


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 29, 2017)

Mohit said:


> @Bontakun do you play mafia???


I've played IRL. Never tried it here. As a Vespa android I find it hard to raise weapons against humans


----------



## Avito (Dec 29, 2017)

Bontakun said:


> I've played IRL. Never tried it here. As a Vespa android I find it hard to raise weapons against humans


Wow you should try I mean android revolt is gonna happen we all know it there is no problem in jumping the gun with this even android gotta have fun right ??  Come and join us


----------



## Didi (Dec 29, 2017)

>zatch braff

kek, top tier namechange

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Catamount (Dec 29, 2017)

An Old Hope sounds like Marco is alive


----------



## Didi (Dec 29, 2017)

he's dead
let it go

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Dec 29, 2017)

Catamount said:


> An Old Hope sounds like Marco is alive


Who is marco


----------



## Avito (Dec 29, 2017)

Didi said:


> he's dead
> let it go


When did he die


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 29, 2017)

New year, new title maybe  

Episode 2: blank blank


----------



## Baba (Dec 29, 2017)

Episode 2: Episode 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 29, 2017)

Didi said:


> >zatch braff
> 
> kek, top tier namechange



Can't take credit for it.

Which games should I sign up for, Sir Didi?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 29, 2017)

Episode 2: The Ego Strikes Back


----------



## Avito (Dec 29, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Episode 2: The Ego Strikes Back


or oda strikes back ???


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 29, 2017)

Mohit said:


> or oda strikes back ???



Hmm, nah.... we have team ego here + our convo names are star wars related 

current name has smth to do with team hope


----------



## Tiger (Dec 29, 2017)

"Episode 2: The Troll Strikes Back"

Makes more sense to me. Both meta and universally.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 29, 2017)

"_The Empire strikes back_"

- only picked Ego because 'Empire' also starts with 'E'


----------



## Avito (Dec 29, 2017)

empire strikes front ????


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 29, 2017)

Zatch Braff said:


> Can't take credit for it.
> 
> Which games should I sign up for, Sir Didi?



Overwatch


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 29, 2017)

Mohit said:


> empire strikes front ????


Lol


----------



## Catamount (Dec 29, 2017)

why is didi banned

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 29, 2017)

Catamount said:


> why is didi banned



We're not allowed to talk about it

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Dec 29, 2017)

but i love you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Dec 29, 2017)

Catamount said:


> why is didi banned




mods = ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Catamount (Dec 29, 2017)

how do you talk when you are dead


----------



## Catamount (Dec 29, 2017)

you faker


----------



## Didi (Dec 29, 2017)

twas an elaborate ruse


----------



## Catamount (Dec 29, 2017)

but i love you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 29, 2017)

Catamount said:


> but i love you



love you too


----------



## Didi (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Aries (Dec 29, 2017)

Didis love for us is how he is able to continue to talk to us after he's been banned. While some find it sweet I find it creepy.... This is some super natural shit going on in this community. I believe this place is haunted.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Catamount (Dec 29, 2017)

Aries said:


> Didis love for us is how he is able to continue to talk to us after he's been banned. While some find it sweet I find it creepy.... This is some super natural shit going on in this community. I believe this place is haunted.


by you

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Dec 29, 2017)

but i still love you


----------



## Didi (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Aries (Dec 29, 2017)

Salems back. This place is haunted

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 29, 2017)

I loved Didi before it was popular to do.


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 29, 2017)

Oh it’s the cat


----------



## Catamount (Dec 29, 2017)

but it loves you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Dec 29, 2017)

tfw didn't notice as a child that it was a puppet and thought it was a real cat that was trained really well


----------



## sworder (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Avito (Dec 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> Didis love for us is how he is able to continue to talk to us after he's been banned. While some find it sweet I find it creepy.... This is some super natural shit going on in this community. I believe this place is haunted.


Huh maybe by your dead girl friend who you have still kept in your closet!!


----------



## Aries (Dec 30, 2017)

Episode 2: The Meta Strikes Back


----------



## Aries (Dec 30, 2017)

Also the convo should have started on Episode 4... Then 5 and 6... Before going to Episode 1-3 convos


----------



## Avito (Dec 30, 2017)

Yeah later we can have episode 3.5 too that way just after finishing episode 7


----------



## RuffRuff (Dec 30, 2017)

@poutanko I'm just busy with MM, I'll soon be back to play here again


----------



## Santí (Dec 30, 2017)

I hate you all.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Dec 30, 2017)

Same


----------



## Avito (Dec 30, 2017)

Why though what's with all the hate around here


----------



## RuffRuff (Dec 30, 2017)

The feeling is mutual for almost everyone here I believe


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 30, 2017)

No one cares santi


----------



## Avito (Dec 30, 2017)

RuffRuff said:


> The feeling is mutual for almost everyone here I believe


do you hate me then senpaii


----------



## Didi (Dec 30, 2017)

Santi said:


> I hate you all.



me too thanks


----------



## Avito (Dec 30, 2017)

and i love you all expect the ugly ones i hate them they can go fuck themselves


----------



## Aries (Dec 30, 2017)

thanks to modern technology was able to psuedo fixed my net via hotspot


----------



## Umber (Dec 30, 2017)

So I heard mafia here is good. Is this true?


----------



## Baba (Dec 30, 2017)

Umber said:


> So I heard mafia here is good. Is this true?


Find it yourself


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 30, 2017)

Umber said:


> So I heard mafia here is good. Is this true?



You from OJ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2017)

I am quite tilted.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 30, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> You from OJ?


Dont insult my fellow TMF friends like that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 30, 2017)

W said:


> I am quite tilted.


whats wrong bruh


----------



## Didi (Dec 30, 2017)

W said:


> I am quite tilted.




¿por que?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 30, 2017)

W said:


> I am quite tilted.



Why?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 30, 2017)

Ava said:


> Dont insult my fellow TMF friends like that



I'm sorry

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 30, 2017)

Umber said:


> So I heard mafia here is good. Is this true?



The bestest. Believe me people from other sites come here and there like Aries you guys have the bestest hosts and I'm like I hear you. We have only the best hosts. The bestest games. Amazing sign ups. So much you will be begging me to stop the sign ups... Believe me


----------



## Avito (Dec 30, 2017)

Ava said:


> Dont insult my fellow TMF friends like that


huh i never though being from OJ could be an insult anywhere


----------



## Umber (Dec 30, 2017)

Baba said:


> Find it yourself


Maybe I will


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 30, 2017)

Mohit said:


> huh i never though being from OJ could be an insult anywhere


I was just kidding. OJ people are all wonderful I'm sure.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Dec 30, 2017)

Ava said:


> I was just kidding. OJ people are all wonderful I'm sure.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Umber (Dec 30, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> You from OJ?


Hahahahaha

No

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Dec 30, 2017)

Ava said:


> I was just kidding. OJ people are all wonderful I'm sure.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Umber (Dec 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> The bestest. Believe me people from other sites come here and there like Aries you guys have the bestest hosts and I'm like I hear you. We have only the best hosts. The bestest games. Amazing sign ups. So much you will be begging me to stop the sign ups... Believe me


Oh I think I heard Jj mention you once


----------



## Avito (Dec 30, 2017)

btw was rewatching bakemonogatri just noticed the show is quite self aware of itself


----------



## Aries (Dec 30, 2017)

Umber said:


> Oh I think I heard Jj mention you once



Join the dragonball game mate. Every new mafio player should join a cr game. Expirence it... You will never see mafia games the same

Reactions: Agree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Umber (Dec 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> Join the dragonball game mate. Every new mafio player should join a cr game. Expirence it... You will never see mafia games the same


When will it start and how many players?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2017)

Ava said:


> whats wrong bruh





Didi said:


> ¿por que?





Underworld Broker said:


> Why?



@Melodie and I were working on Overwatch Mafia intermittently (and very sporadically) over the last six months on an online wordpad editor called “Meetingwords”. Sometime recently, the site has gone down so we lost all of our roles and game notes so we are rush redesigning it today.

A game that has been been worked on for 6 months will basically be rebuilt from the ground up in 6 hours instead.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 4


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 30, 2017)

W said:


> @Melodie and I were working on Overwatch Mafia intermittently (and very sporadically) over the last six months on an online wordpad editor called “Meetingwords”. Sometime recently, the site has gone down so we lost all of our roles and game notes so we are rush redesigning it today.
> 
> A game that has been been worked on for 6 months will basically be rebuilt from the ground up in 6 hours instead.


Damn bruh that sucks, sorry to hear that.


----------



## Umber (Dec 30, 2017)

W said:


> @Melodie and I were working on Overwatch Mafia intermittently (and very sporadically) over the last six months on an online wordpad editor called “Meetingwords”. Sometime recently, the site has gone down so we lost all of our roles and game notes so we are rush redesigning it today.
> 
> A game that has been been worked on for 6 months will basically be rebuilt from the ground up in 6 hours instead.


Aw man that's gotta suck


----------



## Aries (Dec 30, 2017)

Umber said:


> When will it start and how many players?



It's a pseudo big game that will start between either tomorrow or on Jan. 1. 1st phase will be 48 hours. 2 posts bare minimum since its holidays.


----------



## Umber (Dec 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> It's a pseudo big game that will start between either tomorrow or on Jan. 1. 1st phase will be 48 hours. 2 posts bare minimum since its holidays.


Oh sure I may join in that case


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 30, 2017)

W said:


> @Melodie and I were working on Overwatch Mafia intermittently (and very sporadically) over the last six months on an online wordpad editor called “Meetingwords”. Sometime recently, the site has gone down so we lost all of our roles and game notes so we are rush redesigning it today.
> 
> A game that has been been worked on for 6 months will basically be rebuilt from the ground up in 6 hours instead.



Oh yiss, good luck/have fun rebuilding it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Umber (Dec 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> It's a pseudo big game that will start between either tomorrow or on Jan. 1. 1st phase will be 48 hours. 2 posts bare minimum since its holidays.


Is it that game with over 40 signups?


----------



## Umber (Dec 30, 2017)

Nvm


----------



## Aries (Dec 30, 2017)

Umber said:


> Is it that game with over 40 signups?



More or less yes. Though atm only have of them have reconfirmed they are playing. The others are likely not gonna be on when the game starts or can't play


----------



## Melodie (Dec 30, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Oh yiss, good luck/have fun rebuilding it

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Umber (Dec 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> More or less yes. Though atm only have of them have reconfirmed they are playing. The others are likely not gonna be on when the game starts or can't play


Oh so that's how these games work.
Catching up on games here is gonna be a bitch with over 40 potential players in a game.


----------



## Ultra (Dec 30, 2017)

where the game at


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 30, 2017)

W said:


> @Melodie and I were working on Overwatch Mafia intermittently (and very sporadically) over the last six months on an online wordpad editor called “Meetingwords”. Sometime recently, the site has gone down so we lost all of our roles and game notes so we are rush redesigning it today.
> 
> A game that has been been worked on for 6 months will basically be rebuilt from the ground up in 6 hours instead.


Use dropbox paper for any future cooperations.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 30, 2017)

Think Google Docs is also a good option

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Umber (Dec 30, 2017)

Ultra said:


> where the game at


Which one? The one you are hydraing with Jj?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 30, 2017)

Melodie said:


>



It looks like it's back up? I checked the site.


----------



## Melodie (Dec 30, 2017)

Zatch Braff said:


> It looks like it's back up? I checked the site.


Yes


----------



## Ultra (Dec 30, 2017)

Umber said:


> Which one? The one you are hydraing with Jj?



Yes


----------



## Umber (Dec 30, 2017)

Ultra said:


> Yes


Then I have no clue lol


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 30, 2017)

Melodie said:


> Yes



...so... crisis averted?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 30, 2017)

quickly copy and paste everything?


----------



## Umber (Dec 30, 2017)

I kinda wanna ask to hydra as well though lol
A four-headed hydra sounds fun.


----------



## Melodie (Dec 30, 2017)

Zatch Braff said:


> ...so... crisis averted?


Already halfway done with the redesigned one, so it'd depend on which one WAD will want to go with

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 30, 2017)

Melodie said:


> Already halfway done with the redesigned one, so it'd depend on which one WAD will want to go with



take the information of the new redesign one and make it a new mafia game for the future?


----------



## Aries (Dec 30, 2017)

Zatch Braff said:


> quickly copy and paste everything?





Ultra said:


> where the game at



you two up to join the DragonBall game aswell?


----------



## Aries (Dec 30, 2017)

@Grandpa Uchiha you still here mate?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> you two up to join the DragonBall game aswell?



Isn't your DB game the same time as the Overwatch one? I don't think I can handle two big games coterminously.


----------



## Umber (Dec 30, 2017)

That game Ultra is joining looks like there is a metric fuckton of abilities all over the place lol


----------



## Umber (Dec 30, 2017)

I got a trophy for posting 

This site

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 30, 2017)

Zatch Braff said:


> Isn't your DB game the same time as the Overwatch one? I don't think I can handle two big games coterminously.



not strict when it comes to posting, considering its the holidays 48 hours for first few phases before shipping to 24. not sure how long Wads game is going to be but dont believe it will last longer then mine. If get enough peeps can likely start it tomorrow.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Umber (Dec 30, 2017)

How does one rate a post? Or is that something I need rep to do?


----------



## Umber (Dec 30, 2017)

Who thought of the idea for 25 posts before getting an avatar?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 30, 2017)

Umber said:


> Who thought of the idea for 25 posts before getting an avatar?



We had porn spam bots, think most restrictions for new members are thanks to them


----------



## Umber (Dec 30, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> We had porn spam bots, think most restrictions for new members are thanks to them


Dang that sucks the worst we got on TMF are these bots that spam nonstop rubbish in a foreign language.


----------



## Umber (Dec 30, 2017)

Atleast I got 4 more posts to go


----------



## Umber (Dec 30, 2017)

3 more posts until I get my ava


----------



## Umber (Dec 30, 2017)

2 more posts until I can bare no shame


----------



## Umber (Dec 30, 2017)

1 more post and all will be fine in the world.


----------



## Umber (Dec 30, 2017)

Brb


----------



## Umber (Dec 30, 2017)

Why do I still not have permission to change it?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 30, 2017)

Umber said:


> Why do I still not have permission to change it?



because you spammed the system

are you ember's brother?


----------



## Umber (Dec 30, 2017)

Zatch Braff said:


> because you spammed the system
> 
> are you ember's brother?


Oh I see, I guess.

No I am not anyone's relative here I come from TMF.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 30, 2017)

Umber said:


> Why do I still not have permission to change it?



Think you have to wait 40mins or 1h if it's still not working, system has to update itself or smth

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 30, 2017)

Umber said:


> Oh I see, I guess.
> 
> No I am not anyone's relative here I come from TMF.



UMBER AND EMBER from the magicians.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Umber (Dec 30, 2017)

Zatch Braff said:


> UMBER AND EMBER from the magicians.


Nah my name is Umber cause I like the color umber

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Umber (Dec 30, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> Think you have to wait 40mins or 1h if it's still not working, system has to update itself or smth


Makes sense.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 30, 2017)

Not all games here have 40+ players @Umber 

And if your first game on NF is hosted by Aries, I want you to remember to breathe and sign up for at least one more before running away screaming.

Smaller, less crazy games are bound to pop up after the next couple games finish. Just make sure you save some energy for the summer when the site's biggest game of the year is held.


----------



## Didi (Dec 30, 2017)

How could you deliberately design something and not remember how everything was
I mean there's only 26 roles right?

Maybe my memory is just too good when I'm invested in stuff
but that doesn't sound like a huge problem in design, just a pain in the ass of having to write everything down again


anyway
use
-dropbox
-google docs
-pastebin
or any other consistently large enough provider that it won't go offline next time

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 30, 2017)

Let the player expirence the game, don't let that old fossil convince you other wise umbra


----------



## Aries (Dec 30, 2017)

@Baba i added lind, not sure if will join but added since you linked them to thread


----------



## Umber (Dec 30, 2017)

Tiger said:


> Not all games here have 40+ players @Umber
> 
> And if your first game on NF is hosted by Aries, I want you to remember to breathe and sign up for at least one more before running away screaming.
> 
> Smaller, less crazy games are bound to pop up after the next couple games finish. Just make sure you save some energy for the summer when the site's biggest game of the year is held.


I can handle crazy games lol


----------



## Baba (Dec 30, 2017)

I've been told Dragon  mafia will be rough and I like rough

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 30, 2017)

Baba said:


> I've been told Dragon  mafia will be rough and I like rough


----------



## Baba (Dec 30, 2017)

Aries said:


> @Baba i added lind, not sure if will join but added since you linked them to thread


Thanks ^^ He wanted to join but he didn't because he thought spots were filled. He'll confirm tomorrow.


----------



## Baba (Dec 30, 2017)

Zatch Braff said:


>


Do you like it rough too, Zatch?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 30, 2017)

Baba said:


> Do you like it rough too, Zatch?



not if i have a hemorrhoid or an anal fissure.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Baba (Dec 30, 2017)

Zatch Braff said:


> not if i have a hemorrhoid or an anal fissure.


D:


----------



## Didi (Dec 30, 2017)

Umber said:


> I can handle crazy games lol


Just don't expect a game, Aries 'games' are more like experiences


not to say it can't be fun
just expect an experience handcrafted by Aries instead of a game which you have full influence on

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Umber (Dec 30, 2017)

Didi said:


> Just don't expect a game, Aries 'games' are more like experiences
> 
> 
> not to say it can't be fun
> just expect an experience handcrafted by Aries instead of a game which you have full influence on


Kk


----------



## Aries (Dec 30, 2017)

Gonna wait a few more hours before I start pming people their roles.


----------



## poutanko (Dec 30, 2017)

RuffRuff said:


> @poutanko I'm just busy with MM, I'll soon be back to play here again


I don't see you on MM, only Cam

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 30, 2017)

Iwandesu should host games more often here. The dude is nuts


----------



## Aries (Dec 30, 2017)

Have some neat mechanics will add for that DB game


----------



## Crugyr (Dec 30, 2017)

poutanko said:


> I don't see you on MM, only Cam


He isn’t on MM.

Ge meant monster mafia on discord for Oj


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 30, 2017)

I envy Nitty's advertising. I'm much too lazy to go about doing that.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 30, 2017)

I just remembered that I had meant to put on my holiday set sometime in November...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2017)

Speaking of advertising, need a few more for Overwatch still.


----------



## Shizune (Dec 30, 2017)

_Watch ya MAN!
THEN you should watch ya MOUF!_

That is how you start a VERSE, ladies and gentlemen.​


----------



## Shizune (Dec 30, 2017)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I envy Nitty's advertising. I'm much too lazy to go about doing that.



It's barely even advertising, I'm just tagging people off the top of my head who know damn well they're playing that game whether they like it or not.

@Melodie @Didi @White Wolf 

I will personally book your ticket to America to fight if you want, but it'll have to wait until AFTER you both play my game.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Dec 31, 2017)

Aries said:


> Have some neat mechanics will add for that DB game


Dude I have been waiting for your db game when is it gonna actually start I m kinda impatient


----------



## Shizune (Dec 31, 2017)

If the Naruto game that was supposed to start in December turns into a DBZ game that conflicts with my game, I _will _beat your ass Aries

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Dec 31, 2017)

Shizune said:


> _Watch ya MAN!
> THEN you should watch ya MOUF!_
> 
> That is how you start a VERSE, ladies and gentlemen.​


Bitches is pressed
Administer mouth to mouth

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 31, 2017)

Mohit said:


> Dude I have been waiting for your db game when is it gonna actually start I m kinda impatient



expect roles tomorrow. Game will be the last game of 2017 and first game of 2018

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Dec 31, 2017)

Shizune said:


> It's barely even advertising, I'm just tagging people off the top of my head who know damn well they're playing that game whether they like it or not.
> 
> @Melodie @Didi @White Wolf
> 
> I will personally book your ticket to America to fight if you want, but it'll have to wait until AFTER you both play my game.




why you saying both, that's three people


also what game


----------



## Avito (Dec 31, 2017)

Where is everyone no one here it's getting boring ​


----------



## Shizune (Dec 31, 2017)

Didi said:


> why you saying both, that's three people
> 
> 
> also what game





I've tagged you in this thread like 3 times

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 31, 2017)

Mohit said:


> Where is everyone no one here it's getting boring ​



I guess most people are busy today


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 31, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I guess most people are busy today



I am anxious about the DB mafia + Overworld, young UB. I'm signing you up as my decompression therapist.


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 31, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> I guess most people are busy today


It's just Sunday. Lazy people.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 31, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It's just Sunday. Lazy people.


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 31, 2017)

I don't speak dancing black woman I'm afraid.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 31, 2017)

Zatch Braff said:


> I am anxious about the DB mafia + Overworld, young UB. I'm signing you up as my decompression therapist.



Don't be anxious about the game, just enjoy the memes there



White Wolf said:


> It's just Sunday. Lazy people.



It's not just sunday, new year is gonna be soon

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 31, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I don't speak dancing black woman I'm afraid.



tis a church in america lol on sunday


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 31, 2017)

Tiger said:


> "Episode 2: The Troll Strikes Back"
> 
> Makes more sense to me. Both meta and universally.


Shall go with this. 

The end of hope and the rise of troll, @Platinum rolling in his grave already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 31, 2017)

Underworld Broker said:


> It's not just sunday, new year is gonna be soon


Ah, new year. People do stuff for that


----------



## Aries (Dec 31, 2017)

Platinum and his hope followers are heading to the shadow realm when its all said and done. Troll Team will reign supreme

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 31, 2017)

I remember not to long ago when my faithful nakama UB 18 put a stop to the Prince of Hopes shenanigans.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy new year people
May the new year brings health and prosperity to all of you and your families

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 31, 2017)

Thanks stelios

Same goes for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Platinum (Dec 31, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Shall go with this.
> 
> The end of hope and the rise of troll, @Platinum rolling in his grave already.



Just wait for convo 3, Return of The Heart

Reactions: Optimistic 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Baba (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy New Year you guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy New Year guys ~

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy new year, folks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Old 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 31, 2017)

9 min left of 2017, happy new year ~

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Dec 31, 2017)

Time to go back to sleep. The fireworks woke me up


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy ny from yuroland

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy new years even though I have 6 hours of 2017 left.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy ear new year mates from my timezone

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Aries (Dec 31, 2017)

Fell asleep. Sending out roles then

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 31, 2017)

To celebrate the new year, here is a graph that may help you improve in the next mafia games you play

By Ricochet

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1 | Old 1


----------



## Melodie (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy new years

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Avito (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy new year guys are hope your hangover doesn't stays long unlike mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 1, 2018)

So getting dragged to the new years party thing by family thing so if anything game will start for sure tomorrow. Few more roles left to send out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Aries said:


> So getting dragged to the new years party thing by family thing so if anything game will start for sure tomorrow. Few more roles left to send out.


Who the he'll goes into a new year part with family ??? You gotta be kidding me you can't even get drunk properly in front of family

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Who the he'll goes into a new year part with family ??? You gotta be kidding me you can't even get drunk properly in front of family



Filthy ningens, its the cross I must bare for a 100% CR to be there as the game starts and can do actions

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

@Zatch Braff you are also Indian right who know how Indian parents feel about drinking


----------



## Didi (Jan 1, 2018)

hny

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> @Zatch Braff you are also Indian right who know how Indian parents feel about drinking



I'm not Indian, but I have enough Indian friends to know what their parents think, haha. and dating if it's not going to lead to marriage.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Didi said:


> hny


Your un reminds me of a character from dexter's lab r


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I'm not Indian, but I have enough Indian friends to know what their parents think, haha. and dating if it's not going to lead to marriage.


 then why do you watch those stupid Buzzfeed videos not even Indian pol watches that shit


----------



## Didi (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Your un reminds me of a character from dexter's lab r



omelette du fromage

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> then why do you watch those stupid Buzzfeed videos not even Indian pol watches that shit



that came up in my feed; i don't know why. I posted it because the last dish was rasgulla and you and i love that.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> @Zatch Braff you are also Indian right who know how Indian parents feel about drinking


I'm Indian, both my parents drink and don't care if I drink or not


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> I'm Indian, both my parents drink and don't care if I drink or not



do they chew betel quid?


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> do they chew betel quid?


Had to google that  but no xD


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> Had to google that  but no xD



the spitting is gross


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> the spitting is gross


True and it makes your teeth all yellow and red

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> I'm Indian, both my parents drink and don't care if I drink or not


Where do you live Btw??? 
Also drinking is kinda taboo in Indian society because of obvious reasons since Indian people can't handle their liquor quite well I too don't drink too much only occasionally that is


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> the spitting is gross


LOL true that you should see some government facilities here they are coloured red because of that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Where do you live Btw???
> Also drinking is kinda taboo in Indian society because of obvious reasons since Indian people can't handle their liquor quite well I too don't drink too much only occasionally that is


Mumbai. 
Na, it's not a taboo lol  Especially, in Mumbai and South India. I've rarely seen anyone getting judged here for drinking.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 1, 2018)

In 2017 Nicki Minaj announced she's working on her 4th album, Blizzard announced they're working on legacy servers and the Justice Department announced they're working on indicting Trump.

Here's to hoping 2018 delivers on all 3.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> Mumbai.
> Na, it's not a taboo lol  Especially, in Mumbai and South India. I've rarely seen anyone getting judged here for drinking.



*bombay

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> *bombay


We mostly use Mumbai here xD but ya I don't care about names.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 1, 2018)

The post rush has begun.
​


----------



## Shizune (Jan 1, 2018)

Watch ya MAN! @SinRaven 

Then YOU should watch ya MOUTH! @Ava


----------



## Shizune (Jan 1, 2018)

@Tiger is PRESSED!

Administa mouth to MOUTH!


----------



## poutanko (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Who the he'll goes into a new year part with family ??? You gotta be kidding me you can't even get drunk properly in front of family


...me 
I only drink when I'm with my family


----------



## Shizune (Jan 1, 2018)

You seen them STATS?
*points at my sig*

You KNOW what I am ABOUT?


----------



## Shizune (Jan 1, 2018)

@Aries

I am the CHAMP!

I'm Iron Mike in a BOUT!


----------



## Shizune (Jan 1, 2018)

Attention, I'ma need @Stelios to face front

You don't want smoke with me, this is a laced blunt


----------



## Shizune (Jan 1, 2018)

Mafia's Jackie Chan, we ain't pullin them fake stunts

My crown won't FIT on @Aries BUM ASS lace front, OH


----------



## Shizune (Jan 1, 2018)

You bitches @Ava @Stelios catchin a fade, shoutout to Lil Boosie

All of your friends will be dead, you could get hit with that Uzi


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

I want to win something but I'm too lazy to post


----------



## Shizune (Jan 1, 2018)

I call @WolfPrinceKouga RICKY!

He say he love me like Lucy!

And get you a straw, 'cause you know this pussy is JUICY!


----------



## Shizune (Jan 1, 2018)

These games are custom made, no you can't get 'em at Sax tho

I don't work in an office but @Aries is COPYING and that's FACTS though

I ain't tryna be violent but if Shizune wrote it, it slaps hoe!

Get you lined for that PAPER like a LOOSE LEAF when that STRAP BLOW


----------



## Aries (Jan 1, 2018)

Few more mins before 2018 here. Wacky times ahead.


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> *bombay


dont say that word in front of MNS they gonna woop your ass am i right @Baba

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Aries said:


> Few more mins before 2018 here. Wacky times ahead.


how late can you be we are alrey 13 hours in 2018 and its not looking good tbh


----------



## Aries (Jan 1, 2018)

30 mins away before its 2018 here


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

poutanko said:


> ...me
> I only drink when I'm with my family


good for you i cant drink in front of family though


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Aries said:


> 30 mins away before its 2018 here


will you hurry it up slow poke


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

@Shizune are too participating in the new year post rush too your posting rate make me to believe so ???


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> dont say that word in front of MNS they gonna woop your ass am i right @Baba


Who knows xD


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> Who knows xD


Do u live under a rock or something they are very strict when it comes to it


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New year ya bastards


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Do u live under a rock or something they are very strict when it comes to it


That's what media says. I haven't experienced or seen something personally. I've know few MNS supporters who are cool with it. So yeah.


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Happy New year ya bastards


I don't know whether it's gonna be happy but yeah happy new year to you toi


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> That's what media says. I haven't experienced or seen something personally. I've know few MNS supporters who are cool with it. So yeah.


OK I mean media do shows us only one aspect of things


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I don't know whether it's gonna be happy but yeah happy new year to you toi


well 2017 and 16 are sad years.. i wouldn't be surprised if this one is too


----------



## Stelios (Jan 1, 2018)

Shizune said:


> You bitches @Ava @Stelios catchin a fade, shoutout to Lil Boosie
> 
> All of your friends will be dead, you could get hit with that Uzi




Got a shit-eating grin
Bitch, show me them itty-bitty titties again
We're in Sin City, since when did we begin to get dignity?
No diggity, bitch, you need to run and go get your figgity-friends
I'm lookin' at your bum-stiggity-bum, hun
The miggity mack's biggity back, don't act wiggity-wack
You can get the figgity-finger: the middle
You little dizzy bitch, sit and spiggaty-spin


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 1, 2018)

Another year another shit, just different packaging

Reactions: Optimistic 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> OK I mean media do shows us only one aspect of things


Scare tactics


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> well 2017 and 16 are sad years.. i wouldn't be surprised if this one is too


I m getting my hopes up to be honest I m already in deep shit right now


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> Scare tactics


Every one runs their own agenda now a day


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Another year another shit, just different packaging


I m just hoping there is less shit this year I can't take it any more I just want a break


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Another year another shit, just different packaging


U shit


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Every one runs their own agenda now a day


No one runs my agenda


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> No one runs my agenda


And what would that be???


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I m just hoping there is less shit this year I can't take it any more I just want a break


Same, here's hoping for better days.


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Same, here's hoping for better days.


I m already fed up with my current job has been looking for a better one but didn't had any luck last year a new job is one the top thing that I m expecting from 2018


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> And what would that be???


I honestly don't know  I was just shitposting.


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> I honestly don't know  I was just shitposting.


Well I have one [HASHTAG]#rammandir[/HASHTAG]


----------



## poutanko (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I m just hoping there is less shit this year I can't take it any more I just want a break


Hope is useless ~ 
[HASHTAG]#TeamHopeless[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Hope is useless ~
> [HASHTAG]#TeamHopeless[/HASHTAG]


Nuuu without hope everything is lost


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Nuuu without hope everything is lost


No wonder I've been lost for so many years


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Well I have one [HASHTAG]#rammandir[/HASHTAG]


I'm not religious so I don't give a darn about Mandirs. About time our country gets over stupid religious issues


----------



## Aries (Jan 1, 2018)

I see I got mentioned 3 times but what's a Lil Kim fan to a Icon?


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> No wonder I've been lost for so many years


well i to am lost sorta but ther is a little hope left for me at least that's what i think


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> I'm not religious so I don't give a darn about Mandirs. About time our country gets over stupid religious issues


nuu dont call it stupid i m gonna whoop your ass boi


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> well i to am lost sorta but ther is a little hope left for me at least that's what i think


You have a shitty job, I'm just jobless and penniless lols.


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

@Baba i too am not that religious tbh but there is few thinks that i think is right and that are wrong and ram mandir is one of those


----------



## Aries (Jan 1, 2018)

Speaking of Icons, still wishing for that meme mafia was promised in 2011


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You have a shitty job, I'm just jobless and penniless lols.


lol i remember those days i too was jobless for almost 2 years after graduation was going for interview after interview like saitama was before becoming hero xD


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Aries said:


> Speaking of Icons, still wishing for that meme mafia was promised in 2011


whats a meme mafia ???


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Aries said:


> I see I got mentioned 3 times but what's a Lil Kim fan to a Icon?


Whats a lil pump to a rocket flame 



Mohit said:


> nuu dont call it stupid i m gonna whoop your ass boi


Fighting over a non-existent entity is dumb. We have better issues to focus on like poverty lol.


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> Fighting over a non-existent entity is dumb. We have better issues to focus on like poverty lol.


do you really think our polititions are gonna focus on those things i mean modi focused on cleanliness and people made jokes about him its just not possible in our current political envoirment


----------



## poutanko (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Nuuu without hope everything is lost


Without hope there is no disappointment


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 1, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Without hope there is no disappointment


 
What if you have no hope but still have disappointment?


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> do you really think our polititions are gonna focus on those things i mean modi focused on cleanliness and people made jokes about him its just not possible in our current political envoirment


 Indian politics makes me sleepy


----------



## poutanko (Jan 1, 2018)

How?  @White Wolf


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Without hope there is no disappointment


huh that is true but would rather be a disappointed person then hope less or else how is my lantern ring gona work


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> Indian politics makes me sleepy


oh no not at all its really entertaining you should watch them insted of normal comedy shows


----------



## poutanko (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> huh that is true but would rather be a disappointed person then hope less or else how is my lantern ring gona work


You're not disappointed enough


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

poutanko said:


> You're not disappointed enough


oh i m a disappointment to my parents though does that count


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> oh i m a disappointment to my parents though does that count


Aren't we all

Reactions: Friendly 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Aren't we all


sometimes you just say things that touches my heart this is one of them


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> sometimes you just say things that touches my heart this is one of them


I touch a lot of things around these parts

Reactions: Lewd 4


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Another year another shit, just different packaging



welcome to life

read la nausée


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Aren't we all


 I'm not. It's the other way around for me.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> welcome to life
> 
> read la nausée


Is it a sign if I feel nausée in life to read la nausée in life?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

mohit and baba are going to have more posts than me after this january rush, what have you done, ww


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Is it a sign if I feel nausée in life to read la nausée in life?



that means you're doing it right. let's have an existential reading group

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

@poutanko, are you dutch?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I touch a lot of things around these parts


ew that is lewd i hope you dont mean what i think you mean


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> mohit and baba are going to have more posts than me after this january rush, what have you done, ww


College and classes start from 3rd

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> mohit and baba are going to have more posts than me after this january rush, what have you done, ww


I created a monster 


Zatch Braff said:


> that means you're doing it right. let's have an existential reading group


 


Mohit said:


> ew that is lewd i hope you dont mean what i think you mean


What do you mean I mean

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> mohit and baba are going to have more posts than me after this january rush, what have you done, ww


its just the beginning 
as we say say in bollywood abhi toh maine shuru bhi nahi kara hai


----------



## poutanko (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> @poutanko, are you dutch?


...where did you get such idea?


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> What do you mean I mean


nothing just some lewd shit its shouldnt be talked here since we got kids around watching us


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I created a monster
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean I mean



I am going to make that Existential group, and I'm going to whip some people into shape. We already have some lit majors on this forum. It'll be grand, except probably not because everyone here is a flake and hates books and culture and life and depressions suicide death despair decay denounce denigration demise  where was i


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I created a monster


You didn't create me


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> its just the beginning
> as we say say in bollywood abhi toh maine shuru bhi nahi kara hai



BOLLYWOOD. I saw a video about a guy who was murdered and got reincarnated as a fly, and his love still loved him. what a flick.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

poutanko said:


> ...where did you get such idea?



I don't know. I remembered you chatting with Didi about taking a bus, and he's dutch, so I didn't know. I DON'T KNOW. are you dutch? do you speak a language I can practice? or are you mono english

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> BOLLYWOOD. I saw a video about a guy who was murdered and got reincarnated as a fly, and his love still loved him. what a flick.


thats the movie called makkhi litrelly means fly that is one of the classic its regarded as one of the best bollywood movies you into some good shit keep it up

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> depressions suicide death despair decay denounce denigration demise


All I saw,  tru

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## poutanko (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> You didn't create me


He did, you're pink wolf


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I created a monster


neither did you create me its jsut new year psot rush thats making me do this shit cause i wont be this active from tomorrow has to get a head start here to compensate that


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

poutanko said:


> He did, you're pink wolf


I created Pink Wolf

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> thats the movie called makkhi litrelly means fly that is one of the classic its regarded as one of the best bollywood movies you into some good shit keep it up



You can't be serious. THAT WAS ACTUALLY AN ACCLAIMED FILM?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

this reminds me of the time someone wanted me to see a bollywood movie and described the premise, and it was legit a ripoff of memento. like the exact plot.


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> You can't be serious. THAT WAS ACTUALLY AN ACCLAIMED FILM?


He is not

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> You can't be serious. THAT WAS ACTUALLY AN ACCLAIMED FILM?


do i look like i m joking


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> this reminds me of the time someone wanted me to see a bollywood movie and described the premise, and it was legit a ripoff of memento. like the exact plot.


because it was based on Momento xD

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

I will pray for your India and its horrid taste in cinema.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> this reminds me of the time someone wanted me to see a bollywood movie and described the premise, and it was legit a ripoff of memento. like the exact plot.


that one is called gajhni good movie little different but yeah premise was same

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## poutanko (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I don't know. I remembered you chatting with Didi about taking a bus, and he's dutch, so I didn't know. I DON'T KNOW. are you dutch? do you speak a language I can practice? or are you mono english


I'm not Dutch xD There are a lot of them here tho  Not native english speaker either. I'm Asian living in Asian country


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I will pray for your India and its horrid taste in cinema.


you haven't see nothing yet if you haven't seen salman movies they are so big here and total crap too


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> because it was based on Momento xD



PLAGIARISM. but yeah, I hate it when Americans take foreign shows and remake them because Americans are too lazy to read subtitles. what a joke.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

poutanko said:


> I'm not Dutch xD There are a lot of them here tho  Not native english speaker either. I'm Asian living in Asian country


philippines right ???
i remember it from last forum i hink


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> you haven't see nothing yet if you haven't seen salman movies they are so big here and total crap too



SALMAN RUSHDIE? by movies do you mean books? yes, books! BOOKS BOOKS. i've read salman rushdie, mohit!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

poutanko said:


> I'm not Dutch xD There are a lot of them here tho  Not native english speaker either. I'm Asian living in Asian country



Indonesian?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> PLAGIARISM. but yeah, I hate it when Americans take foreign shows and remake them because Americans are too lazy to read subtitles. what a joke.


like netflix deth note


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> like netflix deth note



The director of that quit Twitter because of all the backlash every time he checked his feed lol


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> The director of that quit Twitter because of all the backlash every time he checked his feed lol


Light's out for his career.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Commercial/mainstream movies are shit but many of the new Bollywood movies are great

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> The director of that quit Twitter because of all the backlash every time he checked his feed lol


he should have quit life i mean how can someone make a bad movie out of that i still cant unerstand. there was one exception though called edge of tomorrow seen it yet ???


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> Commercial/mainstream movies are shit but many of the new Bollywood movies are great


there was one this year newton didnt earned that much guess people here lack mind to understand such movies


----------



## poutanko (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> philippines right ???
> i remember it from last forum i hink


Indonesia xD
Back then on OJ was often asked if I'm from Thailand for some odd reason 


Zatch Braff said:


> Indonesian?


Ding ding ding ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Salman Khan sucks. he's got nothing on padma lakshmi and priyanka chopra.
> 
> wow, khan has some controversies on his wiki. and why is he making $35 mil+ a year


beceuse of his blind followers they gonna watch every shitty story less movie that he makes


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Indonesia xD
> Back then on OJ was often asked if I'm from Thailand for some odd reason
> 
> Ding ding ding ~


then why did i thought philippines ????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> there was one this year newton didnt earned that much guess people here lack mind to understand such movies


Na, it was a small budget movie that's why and didn't have many screens, neither it was promoted greatly so..


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> beceuse of his blind followers they gonna watch every shitty story less movie that he makes



I'm sure your aunties drag you to the theater, and you're secretly penning a script you hope he'll act in. 



poutanko said:


> Indonesia xD
> Back then on OJ was often asked if I'm from Thailand for some odd reason
> 
> Ding ding ding ~



I should study Indonesian because it's one the American government lists as a critical language but alas. SHOULD I study it one day, I will pester you beyond belief.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 1, 2018)

How many languages did you study, Zatch

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 1, 2018)

Pou's a terrible teacher trust me

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> then why did i thought philippines ????


in case u want to go there.....don't


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

Melodie said:


> How many languages did you study, Zatch


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Pou's a terrible teacher trust me





what could she have taught you?

the art of loving people and respecting their inherent dignity?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 1, 2018)

impressive

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> the art of loving people and respecting their inherent dignity?


What the fuck is that?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> What the fuck is that?



translation: pou taught you terribly, and you don't know these basic concepts.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> Na, it was a small budget movie that's why and didn't have many screens, neither it was promoted greatly so..


i did saw it not in threatre though


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> i did saw it not in threatre though


Same xD


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> in case u want to go there.....don't


nah i dont i have herd bad things in news

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

@Melodie, do you speak any languages that coincide with my list and I can leech free tutoring sessions from you?


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

It's not legal here either 

But I watched it with a friend  who has Amazon Prime subscription


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> *I *don't say that.
> 
> America sucks.


well in some way its good but now its gonna change cause trump is gonna ruin it to the ground

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> @Melodie, do you speak any languages that coincide with my list and I can leech free tutoring sessions from you?


I am half English half UAE so. only fluent in 2 languages

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

Melodie said:


> I am half English half UAE so. only fluent in 2 languages



Arabic or... one of the other ones?


----------



## Melodie (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Arabic or... one of the other ones?


English and Arabic, yeah.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

Melodie said:


> English and Arabic, yeah.



I had an affluent roommate from Saudi Arabia who would scream in Arabic at the wee hours of the morning skyping his family. good times. except he claimed his mansion didn't use toilet paper or something? like he would fill up water basin in the dorm and use that to clean after going to the bathroom. it was very weird.


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> RIP Mohit


i m gonna embrace this pirate life. 
like you are one to talk do you read manga on official site do you watch animes on crunchyroll no


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> RIP Mohit



it's like the mentality, "i'm already 500 pounds, what's wrong if i am 600 pounds"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

@Zatch Braff do you speak hindi as well ??


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> i m gonna embrace this pirate life.
> like you are one to talk do you read manga on official site do you watch animes on crunchyroll no


No comments

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I had an affluent roommate from Saudi Arabia who would scream in Arabic at the wee hours of the morning skyping his family. good times. except he claimed his mansion didn't use toilet paper or something? like he would fill up water basin in the dorm and use that to clean after going to the bathroom. it was very weird.


Christ. Can not relate. I did go to Saudi Arabia like twice for very short duration, as far as I know everywhere I went had toilet papers, thankfully.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> No comments


you know CBI is watching you they are gonna knock on your door anytime now


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> it's like the mentality, "i'm already 500 pounds, what's wrong if i am 600 pounds"


Everyone is beautiful

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> nah i dont i have herd bad things in news


the news aren't wrong


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> @Zatch Braff do you speak hindi as well ??



Nah, I don't. would you make fun of a white person speaking hindi or would you embrace me?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> you know CBI is watching you they are gonna knock on your door anytime now


 No. I am the one who knocks!


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> the news aren't wrong


its like a civil war or something is going there right


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Christ. Can not relate. I did go to Saudi Arabia like twice for very short duration, as far as I know everywhere I went had toilet papers, thankfully.



It was truly the oddest experience I've had living with someone else. The first time I went into the bathroom after he used it, the floor was DRENCHED. I thought he took a shower, but no - nothing was wet there. and I asked him... and yeah... shudders.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> its like a civil war or something is going there right


pretty much... 
the senate is still in the power struggle phase


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Nah, I don't. would you make fun of a white person speaking hindi or would you embrace me?


nah i wont make fun i would embrace them hell even help them to get better at it

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> pretty much...
> the senate is still in the power struggle phase


so you are from philippines ???


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> nah i wont make fun i would embrace them hell even help them to get better at it



That's the spirit. I detest people who make fun of people with accents. It already takes courage to speak and dedication to learn the language. get a hobby, haters.


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> That's the spirit. I detest people who make fun of people with accents. It already takes courage to speak and dedication to learn the language. get a hobby, haters.


i kinda have good accent in english but i never made fun of any of my friend that are trying to learn instead i tred to teach them


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

where did @Baba run off to ????


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> where did @Baba run off to ????



he's taking an acid break.


----------



## Melodie (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> That's the spirit. I detest people who make fun of people with accents. It already takes courage to speak and dedication to learn the language. get a hobby, haters.




In my time in France, literally almost everyone my family or I interacted with someone, we were forced to speak english instead of speaking french. And some people with me were fairly fluent.


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> where did @Baba run off to ????


 About to watch Black Mirror season 4


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> he's taking an acid break.


acid break ???? i have herd of bathroom break never herd of this

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> About to watch Black Mirror season 4


huh i havent been watching any of tv series lately only animes and stuff is it any good ??


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

lol at first i thought that rainbow rating ment gay but it was for optimism

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> huh i havent been watching any of tv series lately only animes and stuff is it any good ??


Season 3 was amazing. I have not watched S1 and I have only watched high rated episodes of S2.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

Melodie said:


> In my time in France, literally almost everyone my family or I interacted with someone, we were forced to speak english instead of speaking french. And some people with me were fairly fluent.



In France they're quite particular about your accent. Not so much in Canada. A family lives near me from France, and at first, they weren't too keen on my practicing, but I've abused their language enough that they're resigned to interacting with me.

pouvons-nous parler?!


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> acid break ???? i have herd of bathroom break never herd of this



His avatar is from fear and loathing in las vegas, and that's a book about drugs. acid break = taking some acid (LSD)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> Season 3 was amazing. I have not watched S1 and I have only watched high rated episodes of S2.


arent all seasons related ???


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> arent all seasons related ???


Not even the episodes are related. All different story and a different cast.


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> His avatar is from fear and loathing in las vegas, and that's a book about drugs. acid break = taking some acid (LSD)


baba nah i mean he is still a kid he doesnt do drugs right @Baba

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> Not even the episodes are related. All different story and a different cast.


thats good to here will give it a try when i get some time


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> baba nah i mean he is still a kid he doesnt do drugs right @Baba



Baba sold me some shrooms via UPS.

baba is an enabler of bad, drug habits


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> baba nah i mean he is still a kid he doesnt do drugs right @Baba


Lel. I don't do hardcore drugs just weed


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Baba sold me some shrooms via UPS.
> 
> baba is an enabler of bad, drug habits


huh wehn it comes to drug i have only smoked pot a litte in college time other then that nothing coin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> Lel. I don't do hardcore drugs just weed


i thought so some here


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 1, 2018)

I've been snoozing windows update for 2 months now

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

> Baba:
> 
> joined 10 October, 2017
> 
> likes given: 4,037



dude is on something

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I've been snoozing windows update for 2 months now


2 months those are rookie no you gotta pump those no up try 2 year


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> dude is on something


nah everyone that comes from OJis like this there a lot of like raider ther another one os @Lind

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## poutanko (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> then why did i thought philippines ????


Mohit being Mohit  Maybe because there are a lot of OJ members from Philippines?



Zatch Braff said:


> I should study Indonesian because it's one the *American government lists* as a critical language but alas. SHOULD I study it one day, I will pester you beyond belief.


...what does your government want from us? 



White Wolf said:


> Pou's a terrible teacher trust me


why did you tell him?? let me torture him a bit 



Zatch Braff said:


> what could she have taught you?
> 
> the art of loving people and respecting their inherent dignity?


le miao 



Zatch Braff said:


> @Melodie, do you speak any languages that coincide with my list and I can leech free tutoring sessions from you?


...seriously, what does your government want? 

@Priscilla hey neighbour ~


----------



## Melodie (Jan 1, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I've been snoozing windows update for 2 months now


It will update. forcefully.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> 2 months those are rookie no you gotta pump those no up try 2 year


I LET IT FUCKING UPDATE.
IT RESTARTS.
'UPDATE FAILED, PLEASE TRY AGAIN'
FUCK YOU BILL GATES.


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Mohit being Mohit  Maybe because there are a lot of OJ members from Philippines?


yeah maybe thats why i thought that its almost like every other member there is philippines


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I LET IT FUCKING UPDATE.
> IT RESTARTS.
> 'UPDATE FAILED, PLEASE TRY AGAIN'
> FUCK YOU BILL GATES.


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I LET IT FUCKING UPDATE.
> IT RESTARTS.
> 'UPDATE FAILED, PLEASE TRY AGAIN'
> FUCK YOU BILL GATES.


just change the setting to do not update in action center


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Mohit being Mohit  Maybe because there are a lot of OJ members from Philippines?
> 
> ...what does your government want from us?
> 
> ...





Probably because you have such a large Muslim population. Can't have that without us being able to translate your messages.


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> i thought so some here


I don't supply >_>



Zatch Braff said:


> dude is on something


Stop being a hater


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> just change the setting to do not update in action center


2 lazy 4 dat


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> I don't supply >_>


oh that is bad its hard to find a proper supplier here in indore


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> I don't supply >_>
> 
> 
> Stop being a hater



i hate you because you i stopped waking up to 80 notifications from you liking my stuff.

I thought, "now he doesn't like me anymore."


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> 2 lazy 4 dat


well then you gotta suffer. bill gates might be laughing on your misery from some corner i tell you


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> oh that is bad its hard to find a proper supplier here in indore


We get it right outside our college 




Zatch Braff said:


> i hate you because you i stopped waking up to 80 notifications from you liking my stuff.
> 
> I thought, "now he doesn't like me anymore."


I liked all your stuff in your profile. I have nothing more left to like

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

bill gates does the reddit secret santa every year. he gives good gifts.


----------



## Melodie (Jan 1, 2018)

"Good" is an understatement.


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> We get it right outside our college


its easy to find it near college campus but not easy for a working man like me i too could get it easily during my college time but now i gotta ask my friend to bring me some wherever he is in town

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> bill gates does the reddit secret santa every year. he gives good gifts.


are you joking or is it for real ???


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

Melodie said:


> "Good" is an understatement.



I didn't want to anger WW even more that Bill Gates didn't pick him this year.


----------



## Melodie (Jan 1, 2018)

Entered a reddit secret santa once, sent someone a gift....got nothing 

Decided to enter it on NF once...same thing happened

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Probably because you have such a large Muslim population. Can't have that without us being able to translate your messages.


Just speak few words in Indonesian, you'll be treated nicely lol

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> are you joking or is it for real ???



Nah, it's true. 

Boruto tasted this already.


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

lol this just proves that santa doesn't exist

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Nah, it's true.
> 
> Boruto tasted this already.


yeah well he can do that he got shit load of money for that


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Entered a reddit secret santa once, sent someone a gift....got nothing
> 
> Decided to enter it on NF once...same thing happened



Who was your person? I'm going to check the list.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Just speak few words in Indonesian, you'll be treated nicely lol



I know nothing about Indonesian culture. I only learn languages I have some affinity for based on something I like. I haven't been exposed to your country. 

If the food's good, that's a start.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I didn't want to anger WW even more that Bill Gates didn't pick him this year.


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

you guys do secret santa but i didnt saw your this year post about it was it not done this year ???


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> you guys do secret santa but i didnt saw your this year post about it was it not done this year ???





the original one the guy @JoJo gave everyone his name as the secret santa, so we were all going to give him a gift


----------



## Melodie (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Who was your person? I'm going to check the list.


I don't remember. It was like 2015, I think.

 Mistakes were made.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

Melodie said:


> I don't remember. It was like 2015, I think.
> 
> Mistakes were made.



secret santa works better in person


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> the original one the guy @JoJo gave everyone his name as the secret santa, so we were all going to give him a gift


lol that's a neat scam i can understand the what that title means now


----------



## poutanko (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I know nothing about Indonesian culture. I only learn languages I have some affinity for based on something I like. I haven't been exposed to your country.
> 
> If the food's good, that's a start.


Depends on which island/province. We have a lot of tribes/different cultures here (what is considered okay by 1 tribe = insulting for another tribe) ._.
Just be more careful if you go to Aceh or West Sumatra. These 2 provinces have the most strict rules and pretty rigid imo :/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

6:17pm ... checking in ~


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 1, 2018)

540 am checking in


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> 540 am checking in


why the hell are you awake so early ???


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 1, 2018)

11:44AM checking out


----------



## poutanko (Jan 1, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> 6:17pm ... checking in ~


...finally someone from the same time zone


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

poutanko said:


> ...finally someone from the same time zone


i never had that problem there are lot of pps here from india though i can relate cause in many mafia games i m the only one in my time zone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

btw 16:21 checking out


----------



## poutanko (Jan 1, 2018)

17:54 checking out


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

poutanko said:


> 17:54 checking out





poutanko said:


> ...finally someone from the same time zone


7:05pm ... checking in ~ 

could it be...


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 1, 2018)

12:07 pm, time to get breakfast


----------



## Didi (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> Season 3 was amazing. I have not watched S1 and I have only watched high rated episodes of S2.




why the fuck would you not watch s1 of Black Mirror? 


e1 is kinda just okay, but e2 (15 million merits) and e3 (The entire history of you) are fucking amazing


----------



## Didi (Jan 1, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I know nothing about Indonesian culture. I only learn languages I have some affinity for based on something I like. I haven't been exposed to your country.
> 
> If the food's good, that's a start.




yeah indonesia has good food I'm really glad we colonized their asses and stole all their stuff
thanks bunny

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Didi said:


> why the fuck would you not watch s1 of Black Mirror?
> 
> 
> e1 is kinda just okay, but e2 (15 million merits) and e3 (The entire history of you) are fucking amazing


Someone told me s1 is boring .-.


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> why the hell are you awake so early ???


I never went to sleep yet


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> I never went to sleep yet


get the fuck out of here are you an animal who doesn't sleeps until 5 am what are you, still in college ?


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Didi said:


> yeah indonesia has good food I'm really glad we colonized their asses and stole all their stuff
> thanks bunny


which country you talking about ???


----------



## Stelios (Jan 1, 2018)

@Shiny


----------



## Shiny (Jan 1, 2018)

@Stelios


----------



## Didi (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> Someone told me s1 is boring .-.




that someone is dumb

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> which country you talking about ???




The Netherlands


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Didi said:


> The Netherlands


i was thinking of britain they were going all crazy with colonizing and stuff too in early 19th century


----------



## Didi (Jan 1, 2018)

before Brittania ruled the waves, it was the glorious dutch republic


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> get the fuck out of here are you an animal who doesn't sleeps until 5 am what are you, still in college ?


7:55 am still awake. I’m not in college lmao


----------



## Lind (Jan 1, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> 7:55 am still awake. I’m not in college lmao


Your sig is just...ugh, just bite the apple already XD


----------



## poutanko (Jan 1, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> 7:05pm ... checking in ~
> 
> could it be...


It could... 


Didi said:


> yeah indonesia has good food I'm really glad we colonized their asses and stole all their stuff
> thanks bunny


Must kill Didi N1
Oddly after 350 years colonization, your language is not even our 2nd (my mom can speak Dutch a little but starting from my generation, Dutch is no longer taught at schools) 
Our spices help making your cuisine edible, your cooking won't survive without them because they're meh level ~


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> 7:55 am still awake. I’m not in college lmao


lamo get a life socialise a bit i caould have understood if you were in college but dude what the actual fuck


----------



## poutanko (Jan 1, 2018)

Didi said:


> before Brittania ruled the waves, it was the glorious dutch republic


Wasn't it Portuguese? They were everywhere too these bloody Yuropeans


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

9:19pm ... checking in ~


----------



## poutanko (Jan 1, 2018)

Lind said:


> Your sig is just...ugh, just bite the apple already XD


Hey Lind~


----------



## Lind (Jan 1, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Hey Lind~


Heyy pou

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Didi said:


> before Brittania ruled the waves, it was the glorious dutch republic


well britannia believed in exploiting the colonies unlike dutch never herd of their exploits


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> 9:19pm ... checking in ~


i know what you are doing


----------



## Stelios (Jan 1, 2018)

poutanko said:


> It could...
> Must kill Didi N1
> Oddly after 350 years colonization, your language is not even our 2nd (my mom can speak Dutch a little but starting from my generation, Dutch is no longer taught at schools)
> Our spices help making your cuisine edible, your cooking won't survive without them because they're meh level ~




Dutch can eat raw fish that was cooked only in salty water. Your spices are nothing you ungrateful colonial

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Wasn't it Portuguese? They were everywhere too these bloody Yuropeans


well it was a race between european countries even spain was into that stuff us poor asian and south american countires suffered most


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> i know what you are doing


Me too


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 1, 2018)

@Underworld Broker When did TG: Re get boring for you?  

80 ch in, don't see it yet.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 1, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> @Underworld Broker When did TG: Re get boring for you?
> 
> 80 ch in, don't see it yet.



Somewhere at the first 20 chapters or so, think they got in a prison and touka appeared, then I dropped it


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Me too


keep an eye on her you are running these things its your job


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 1, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Somewhere at the first 20 chapters or so, think they got in a prison and touka appeared, then I dropped it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> keep an eye on her you are running these things its your job


Nah, I'll take care of everyone at the very end... the fear and unknowing of if you'll drop out completely or just get a cut... better behave.


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> @Underworld Broker When did TG: Re get boring for you?
> 
> 80 ch in, don't see it yet.


i up to date with the manga it did got boring to not at all what are you talking about @Underworld Broker


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 1, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>



I was already forcing myself to read that and got tired of it tbh  Tokyo ghoul was a lot better than this


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 1, 2018)

I mean I don't disagree with Broki first few chapters were kinda shitty, but it gets so much better...  

Tsukiyama extermination and up has been 10/10 so far


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Nah, I'll take care of everyone at the very end... the fear and unknowing of if you'll drop out completely or just get a cut... better behave.


 this is the evelist thing i can imagine


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I mean I don't disagree with Broki first few chapters were kinda shitty, but it gets so much better...
> 
> Tsukiyama extermination and up has been 10/10 so far


things are just getting stated chochela arc is even better


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> this is the evelist thing i can imagine


Who would've guessed?

*Spoiler*: __ 











Mohit said:


> things are just getting stated chochela arc is even better


I'm just on 80 where they're trying to take out Aogiri and now Shiro/Kuro whatever bitch tits came into the picture.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> i up to date with the manga it did got boring to not at all what are you talking about @Underworld Broker



Tokyo ghoul Re just didn't entertain me as much as TG, though I had to check the chapters where kaneki was fighting arima


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I'm just on 80 where they're trying to take out Aogiri and now Shiro/Kuro whatever bitch tits came into the picture.


oh i think the jail break arc is next then huh i cant remember it correctly i read sometime ago


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Tokyo ghoul Re just didn't entertain me as much as TG, though I had to check the chapters where kaneki was fighting arima


re does take a different approach but it gets better i know its boring at first when he is a dove and stuff all the thing with is team was tad boring tbh


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 1, 2018)

I kind of dropped everything, only things I'm following rn is RWBY and SnS


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

jsut so you know i m keeping tabs this will be my 108th post for today


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I kind of dropped everything, only things I'm following rn is RWBY and SnS


soma seemed kinda dragged to me at the moment this has been the longest arc in the series yet and it felt boring though i m keeping up with it too


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 1, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I kind of dropped everything, only things I'm following rn is RWBY and SnS


Me tbh


Aside from Welcome to the Ballroom last season I haven't had anything truly enjoyable in my time wasting.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

what the hell are you 2 pps doing then to pass your time if not keeping up with mangas ????


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> soma seemed kinda dragged to me at the moment this has been the longest arc in the series yet and it felt boring though i m keeping up with it too



I mean yeah, it's probably the last arc  
Maybe a small one will come afterwards, but SnS is probably over soon


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> what the hell are you 2 pps doing then to pass your time if not keeping up with mangas ????


Wasting time


----------



## Aries (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> whats a meme mafia ???



Meme mafia was supposed to be a nf mafia meta game that never got made



Baba said:


> Whats a lil pump to a rocket flame


lines of coke and whiskey


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I mean yeah, it's probably the last arc
> Maybe a small one will come afterwards, but SnS is probably over soon


really but they are still in first year ???? i mean they will defete the elite 10 but its not like after this arc soma will be at first seat so whats the point of ending it so soon ???


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Wasting time


i know wasting time but in doing what ????


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> i know wasting time but in doing what ????


listening to music and watching paint dry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Aries said:


> Meme mafia was supposed to be a nf mafia meta game that never got made


oh that does sound interesting i would like to play if such game happens why dont you try to make a setup for it


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> listening to music and watching paint dry


what kind of music, i never consider listining much a wastage of time  ???


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> what kind of music, i never consider listining much a wastage of time  ???


I listen to a lot of shit depending on mood. Here

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> what the hell are you 2 pps doing then to pass your time if not keeping up with mangas ????



Real life 
Work 
Mafia 
Assassins creed origins


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Real life
> Work
> Mafia
> Assassins creed origins


real life work psst 
those things are for noob


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 1, 2018)

Though will probably take a break from mafia after January


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Though will probably take a break from mafia after January


noo why ???
I too have work but i can always find time to play mafia .
btw what kind of work you do ??


----------



## poutanko (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit, I don't remember you being this active back on OJ


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Mohit, I don't remember you being this active back on OJ


Same

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Mohit, I don't remember you being this active back on OJ


I was this active in the beginning also this is holiday season so i have more free time on the hand


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> noo why ???
> I too have work but i can always find time to play mafia .
> btw what kind of work you do ??



I'm just taking a break from mafia because I'm feeling burnt out tbh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> Same


i only play mafia game there to be honest and a lot on new faces were threre doing their own thing i doesnt wanted to barge in


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm just taking a break from mafia because I'm feeling burnt out tbh


oh i can understand i too felt the same with gfx last year but now i m kinda feeling to start that again hope i can get more time this year to be able to work on it


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> i only play mafia game there to be honest and a lot on new faces were threre doing their own thing i doesnt wanted to barge in


I used to be active on One Piece threads there then as soon as I started play Mafia, my activity dropped in OP threads too and in last 2-3 months I've played only 1 game.


----------



## Lind (Jan 1, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm just taking a break from mafia because I'm feeling burnt out tbh


I see so you're burning me out as well


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> i know what you are doing


its my way of shit posting alot


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

10:11pm ... checking in ~


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> I used to be active on One Piece threads there then as soon as I started play Mafia, my activity dropped in OP threads too and in last 2-3 months I've played only 1 game.


well everyone who comes over to mafia community gets less active on other parts


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> well everyone who comes over to mafia community gets less active on other parts


I'm mostly active in profile post section part there


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> 10:11pm ... checking in ~


this isnt fair but oh well i alredy have a huge lead on you so it doesnt matter


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> this isnt fair but oh well i alredy have a huge lead on you so it doesnt matter


true.... keep it up

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> I'm mostly active in profile post section part there


yeah same here but its mostly limited to certain peoples like chris rak urek and baam 
. since they became less active so did i


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> dunno..my only advantage is that i only sleep 4 hours a day


wow really i need around 7 hours of sleep but i can hardly get that much between my work and personal life its too damn much


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 1, 2018)

Btw. love the concerts on Russian tv during holidays, music is catchy


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> yeah same here but its mostly limited to certain peoples like chris rak urek and baam
> . since they became less active so did i


Chris is active


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Btw. love the concerts on Russian tv during holidays, music is catchy


where the hell do you actually live to be able to watch russian tv ??? i thought you live in middle east or something


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> wow really i need around 7 hours of sleep but i can hardly get that much between my work and personal life its too damn much


thank god its the holidays..I'll be at home for a week with 24/7 free time


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> Chris is active


yeah and he sak so what though he being mod and all doesnt gets much time to shit post with me


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> where the hell do you actually live to be able to watch russian tv ??? i thought you live in middle east or something



Live in Germany, have access to Russian channels


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> thank god its the holidays..I'll be at home for a week with 24/7 free time


really today is my last day off from tomorrow its work work work though i would try to stay active during work hours too


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Live in Germany, have access to Russian channels


oh ok germany is not middle east i was wrong


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> yeah and he sak so what though he being mod and all doesnt gets much time to shit post with me


>complains about shitposting
>disappointed about not being able to shitpost


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> really today is my last day off from tomorrow its work work work though i would try to stay active during work hours too


u can still do it !


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> >complains about shitposting
> >disappointed about not being able to shitpost


i know i shit post but i  dont like it in my mafia everywhere else its fine


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> u can still do it !


of course i can thats why participated i will manage somehow


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

its shitposting month ... we better keep at it


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> of course i can thats why participated i will manage somehow


i wish i can at least get 5th place..


----------



## Didi (Jan 1, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Wasn't it Portuguese? They were everywhere too these bloody Yuropeans




yeah we fought them over you
they were everywhere too but we kicked their asses


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

10:24pm ... checking in ~


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 1, 2018)

Lind said:


> I see so you're burning me out as well


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

10:32pm ~ time check ~


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> its shitposting month ... we better keep at it


It seems you are gonna be a tough competitor


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> 10:32pm ~ time check ~


Really this again you don't have anything better


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> It seems you are gonna be a tough competitor


damn right 



Mohit said:


> Really this again you don't have anything better



I'm juggling this between sprite animating ..


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

also 10:36pm ~ time check ~

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## poutanko (Jan 1, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> dunno..my only advantage is that i only sleep 4 hours a day


Only 4 hours?? That's not healthy 


Didi said:


> yeah we fought them over you
> they were everywhere too but we kicked their asses


They kicked you out too before being kicked out by you and then repeat, makes it easy to choose an answer during History exams since it's mostly between the 2 of you with Brits and Japs as cameo


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> damn right
> 
> 
> 
> I'm juggling this between sprite animating ..


Sprite animating?? 3


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Sprite animating?? 3


check my sig


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Only 4 hours?? That's not healthy


Mom said the same thing  
I'm nocturnal too... so i sleep at around 5 am .. and wake at around 9-10 am


----------



## Aries (Jan 1, 2018)

@Mohit one day mate. I need to get back in the groove. People still waiting for that Naruto game


----------



## Didi (Jan 1, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Only 4 hours?? That's not healthy
> 
> They kicked you out too before being kicked out by you and then repeat, makes it easy to choose an answer during History exams since it's mostly between the 2 of you with Brits and Japs as cameo




gotta get dem spices and those coffee beans


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Boop da beep di boo


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

the mobile game? .. haven't tried that


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

Didi said:


> gotta get dem spices and those coffee beans


coffee does help


----------



## Tiger (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy fucking new year you lovely bitches and hoes.

It is 7:40am...and I am finally heading to bed. I won't mention what I got up to since y'all don't like hearing about it...but dayum. And I'm still a bit drunk.

I should have time Tuesday evening to officially post a couple important threads. But for now, Jan 1 is going to be about sleep and a lot of water and bread~

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Aries said:


> @Mohit one day mate. I need to get back in the groove. People still waiting for that Naruto game


  let's hope that day comes soon
I too am waiting for something more traditional in mafia isn't there a sign up open for more regular kinda game like 15 ppl thoae game 's are fun too


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 1, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Happy fucking new year you lovely bitches and hoes.
> 
> It is 7:40am...and I am finally heading to bed. I won't mention what I got up to since y'all don't like hearing about it...but dayum. And I'm still a bit drunk.
> 
> I should have time Tuesday evening to officially post a couple important threads. But for now, Jan 1 is going to be about sleep and a lot of water and bread~


Happy new years mate. Sleep tight, rest up


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> check my sig


Oh you mean user tags and stuff I too did at the beginning but focused more on sign and other gfx


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Oh you mean user tags and stuff I too did at the beginning but focused more on sign and other gfx


have u tried clicking it?


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> have u tried clicking it?


No I haven't wait a bit


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> No I haven't wait a bit


while ur at it... join my tsundere club... I'm lonely


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> while ur at it... join my tsundere club... I'm lonely


I hate tsundere Though yandere is more of my thing


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> while ur at it... join my tsundere club... I'm lonely


Btw what's the deal with hat vivi vs sh I don't understand????


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I hate tsundere Though yandere is more of my thing


if u are not with me...then u are against me - Anakin Skywalker


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Btw what's the deal with hat vivi vs sh I don't understand????


I summoned Vivi to kill every Straw hats because the manga has pissed me off more than it should have

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Jan 1, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Mom said the same thing
> I'm nocturnal too... so i sleep at around 5 am .. and wake at around 9-10 am


Will go back to sleep if that's me, no way I can survive sleeping only 4 hours a day 



Didi said:


> gotta get dem spices and those coffee beans


Currently at Malang city, we have a lot of Dutch tourists here, they're so tall ｡ﾟ( ﾟ^∀^ﾟ)ﾟ｡


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Will go back to sleep if that's me, no way I can survive sleeping only 4 hours a day


I don't know..... life is so much fun that its a waste if i sleep


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 1, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Will go back to sleep if that's me, no way I can survive sleeping only 4 hours a day
> 
> Currently at Malang city, we have a lot of Dutch tourists here, they're so tall ｡ﾟ( ﾟ^∀^ﾟ)ﾟ｡


More like Asians are so small


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> More like Asians are so small


so true.. were half the height of the average of the average american height


----------



## Didi (Jan 1, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> More like Asians are so small




well yeah but we're the tallest people on the planet so she does have a point

I'm surrounded by giants

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 1, 2018)

Didi said:


> well yeah but we're the tallest people on the planet so she does have a point
> 
> I'm surrounded by giants


lel same here. 

6' and it's like being 5'2 everyone 6'5+


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 1, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Currently at Malang city, we have a lot of Dutch tourists here, they're so tall ｡ﾟ( ﾟ^∀^ﾟ)ﾟ｡



How tall are you?


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> I summoned Vivi to kill every Straw hats because the manga has pissed me off more than it should have


Oh I can understand I too am hating current arc


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> so true.. were half the height of the average of the average american height


No I m Asian too I m 6 1 it's quite common here having big height


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> No I m Asian too I m 6 1 it's quite common here having big height


do u happen to play basketball?


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> do u happen to play basketball?


Sadly no the only sport that I m any good at is cricket


----------



## Aries (Jan 1, 2018)

After Naruto I should do a mythology game


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Sadly no the only sport that I m any good at is cricket


I would have expected .. 

" no.. I play volley ball instead " 

because of the Haikyuu avy


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> I would have expected ..
> 
> " no.. I play volley ball instead "
> 
> because of the Haikyuu avy


Haha you read Haikyuu too???? 
Nah its no good I m good at that played a little with frnds in college that's all


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Haha you read Haikyuu too????


nah.. I only watched both Season 1 - 3 anime...i might read it  ~
if it doesn't end up getting a season 4


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

@Priscilla Btw the one in which vivi kills light is that what a spirit animation is???


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> nah.. I only watched both Season 1 and season 2 anime...i might read it  ~
> if it doesn't end up getting a season 3


Well there is a 3rd season too Btw


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Well there is a 3rd season too Btw


yea i miss clicked


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> @Priscilla Btw the one in which vivi kills light is that what a spirit animation is???


pretty much...but that's a short one


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> pretty much...but that's a short one


Wow that seems cool and hard to make


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Wow that seems cool and hard to make


u have to edit each frame..once u get the hang of it.. it gets pretty easy


----------



## poutanko (Jan 1, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> so true.. were half the height of the average of the average american height


>...Half 
Not that short, we're not Hobbit 


Underworld Broker said:


> How tall are you?


... 
158 cm


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

poutanko said:


> >...Half
> Not that short, we're not Hobbit


okay i was exaggerating..

but almost half... average here is 5.5 ... and america has 6.7 at least


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> u have to edit each frame..once u get the hang of it.. it gets pretty easy


Oh but isn't there a lot of frames in it


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

poutanko said:


> >...Half
> Not that short, we're not Hobbit
> 
> ...
> 158 cm


158 hahaha that's short. 
Mine is 188 you are midget poy


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Aries said:


> After Naruto I should do a mythology game


Yeah that sounds fun but you gotta mix and match all kind of mythos I doubt such a game can be made by using one type of mythology only


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 1, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> america has 6.7 at least





what planet are you from, Americans are pretty normal 6'2 and under on average, with rare exceptions not the norm at all.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 1, 2018)

poutanko said:


> ...
> 158 cm



169cm here

Reactions: Useful 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm 6 ft. I don't know many centimeters it is >_>


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

You know. 6ft is good height in India it's above average which is 5 8 :lol


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> I'm 6 ft. I don't know many centimeters it is >_>



That's 188cm


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> I'm 6 ft. I don't know many centimeters it is >_>


Know how*
I don't have edit option on my phone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> Know how*
> I don't have edit option on my phone



There's edit option next to the 'give reputation', left side


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> That's 188cm


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> There's edit option next to the 'give reputation', left side


Baba being Baba just thought that it is his phone


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> There's edit option next to the 'give reputation', left side





Mohit said:


> Baba being Baba just thought that it is his phone


No is not there and for some reason I'm bot even able to upload the screenshot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> No is not there and for some reason I'm bot even able to upload the screenshot


Not*


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> No is not there and for some reason I'm bot even able to upload the screenshot


Just throw your shirty ass phone into toilet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> No is not there and for some reason I'm bot even able to upload the screenshot



You don't see 3 horizontal lines?


----------



## poutanko (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> 158 hahaha that's short.
> Mine is 188 you are midget poy


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> You don't see 3 horizontal lines?


I sent the screenshot to wolfie but it doesn't work here


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

And no I don't see any lines


----------



## poutanko (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> I sent the screenshot to wolfie but it doesn't work here


O.o ...how?


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

poutanko said:


> O.o ...how?


I don't know, it shows some error


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 1, 2018)

Maybe Reznor knows what's up


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> what planet are you from, Americans are pretty normal 6'2 and under on average, with rare exceptions not the norm at all.


I watch too much basketball that i thought that was the natural height


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Oh wait...i rotated the phone, now it has an edit option >_>

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 1, 2018)

You're welcome


----------



## poutanko (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> Oh wait...i rotated the phone, now it has an edit option >_>


...dude


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You're welcome


It was my idea


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> It was my idea


I'm not lazy enough to quote the PM you know that right


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

poutanko said:


> ...dude


Not my fault OKAYYY


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 1, 2018)

OJ was a mistake.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I'm not lazy enough to quote the PM you know that right


Shhh go away. Don't take my credits


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> I watch too much basketball that i thought that was the natural height


Those are exceptional case it's like all NFL player are of good build


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> OJ was a mistake.


Wow that come out of nowhere


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You're welcome


Tsk admit it Baba it was wew who gave you that idea right it's similar to when we can't see sign in normal mode but when we tilt it we can see them


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Tsk admit it Baba it was wew who gave you that idea right it's similar to when we can't see sign in normal mode but when we tilt it we can see them


I would've figured it out eventually

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 1, 2018)

Yes @Aries I am still here.


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> I would've figured it out eventually


You have been using it for longer ft hen me didn't have it figured out I don't believe you


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> You have been using it for longer ft hen me didn't have it figured out I don't believe you


 It works on PM and I'm mostly on PM when I'm in phone so I never noticed


----------



## Didi (Jan 1, 2018)

yeay at least I'm taller than bunny and broki


----------



## RuffRuff (Jan 1, 2018)

But broki is like 5m


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

RuffRuff said:


> But broki is like 5m


Where the he'll did you herd that


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Well that's it for today this is me signing out its 23 11 here good night guys see you tomorrow


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> lamo get a life socialise a bit i caould have understood if you were in college but dude what the actual fuck


Lol what do you think I’m doing up so late? Laying in bed reading s book


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Lol what do you think I’m doing up so late? Laying in bed reading s book


Reading a bed, laying a book


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> Reading a bed, laying a book


Well that just seems confusing


----------



## Baba (Jan 1, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Well that just seems confusing


Hope you had fun, Nick.  Happy New Year.


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> Hope you had fun, Nick.  Happy New Year.


I had a blast 

Happy new year as well

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 1, 2018)

I didn't get any notifications from this topic.

Something's up. WW rigging this for Mohit and Baba and UB.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 1, 2018)

One more signup for my game so I can send confirmation PMs so I can start the game as soon as tomorrow.


----------



## Katou (Jan 1, 2018)

this week is longer than i thought... how long till i can take off this avy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 1, 2018)

>When I heralded for months that my OW game would be the first NF mafia game of 2018 and CR ostensibly deliberately stalled hosting a game and prepped everything weeks in advance to start on New Years to blitz me.

The Troll strikes back, indeed.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## RuffRuff (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Where the he'll did you herd that


Common knowledge


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 1, 2018)

RuffRuff said:


> But broki is like 5m



Wat


----------



## Aries (Jan 1, 2018)

In my defense my net derped somewhere in December. All a coincidence couldn't make it in time to host it end of 2017.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 1, 2018)

6 foot tall master race, amirite?



I'm excited for 2018 mafia. I'm bringing back the classy style this summer. 

Also, 'Baby Driver' is a pretty good movie. New Year's day is movie and relax day. 

Finally, despite the fact that the official announcement won't be posted tonight, any game that STARTED in 2018 will be included in the section's points and prizes.


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 1, 2018)

6”3 for the win

And baby driver is very good. That waitress voice is just damn, especially with what goes a long with it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 1, 2018)

Man do these DragonBall games always bring me up to spirit. The 1st 2 games were amazing and if this one goes swell would be a amazing way to end the trilogy. I'm thinking of another Trilogy like game theme that can match DragonBall. I may do Naruto First, Then a Bleach Game followed by a One Piece game as my 2nd trilogy or something else. Marvel, DC then Marvel vs DC Game? Hmm


----------



## Avito (Jan 1, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Lol what do you think I’m doing up so late? Laying in bed reading s book


You know it's unhealthy to do that you gotta sit wile reading


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 2, 2018)

Mohit said:


> You know it's unhealthy to do that you gotta sit wile reading


It’s my resolution to do things unhealthy

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Avito (Jan 2, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> It’s my resolution to do things unhealthy


You gonna kill yourself one day doing that boi


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 2, 2018)

Mohit said:


> You gonna kill yourself one day doing that boi


No I missed my resolutions 2 years ago. Then last year I said my resolution was to not die, and it counts for 2 years since I missed one. 

So basically I have immunity for 1 more year. So I can be unhealthy and live this year and change my resolution next year.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Cromer (Jan 2, 2018)

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## Avito (Jan 2, 2018)

Cromer said:


> Happy New Year everyone


arnt you a little late for that ???


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 2, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> 6”3 for the win



Everyone here is so tall


----------



## Avito (Jan 2, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Everyone here is so tall


How tall are you????  You know it's normal for girls to have less height then boys


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 2, 2018)

Short girls are the only good thing in the world tbh


----------



## Aries (Jan 2, 2018)

After Naruto which theme would you prefer next? Bleach... One Piece or a new trilogy set of games


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 2, 2018)

Mohit said:


> How tall are you????  You know it's normal for girls to have less height then boys



You rated that post with my height as 'useful', now you're asking just because it's normal doesn't mean that I'm fine with that


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 2, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Everyone here is so tall


I missed it how tall or you


----------



## Avito (Jan 2, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> You rated that post with my height as 'useful', now you're asking just because it's normal doesn't mean that I'm fine with that


I forgot it


----------



## Avito (Jan 2, 2018)

Aries said:


> After Naruto which theme would you prefer next? Bleach... One Piece or a new trilogy set of games


Huh for trilogy why not do Lord of the rings


----------



## Avito (Jan 2, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> 169cm here


Found it never mind


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 2, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> You rated that post with my height as 'useful', now you're asking just because it's normal doesn't mean that I'm fine with that


I'm sure you look great with your height

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 2, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> I missed it how tall or you



Mohit quoted it above


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 2, 2018)

6’3 as well


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 2, 2018)

All these midgets in here.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 2, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Mohit quoted it above


You are the top post on the page, there is no above


----------



## Didi (Jan 2, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> All these midgets in here.




Giants not allowed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (Jan 2, 2018)

5 foot 6 is a bit above average for a woman.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 2, 2018)

Didi said:


> Giants not allowed



There there... *pats you on your head*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 2, 2018)

W said:


> 6’3 as well


I'd probably look like a 10 year old brat next to you


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 2, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> You are the top post on the page, there is no above



 

169cm


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 2, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> I'd probably look like a 10 year old brat next to you



how smol


----------



## Katou (Jan 2, 2018)

its bad enuff that I'm not as tall as my parents even in my 20's huh...


----------



## Katou (Jan 2, 2018)

W said:


> how smol


5'2 .... its that small


----------



## Melodie (Jan 2, 2018)

Didi said:


> Giants not allowed


You're from giants land wtf


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 2, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> 5'2 .... its that small



Not that bad!
Trinity is 5’1 
When I meet her irl I’m gonna punt her


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 2, 2018)

4'10 is legally a midget, anything more than that is a-ok


----------



## Katou (Jan 2, 2018)

W said:


> Not that bad!
> Trinity is 5’1
> When I meet her irl I’m gonna punt her


I envy tall people... they get to pat someone in the head while looking down at them


----------



## Katou (Jan 2, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> 4'10 is legally a midget, anything more than that is a-ok


Tyrion Lannister is 4'5 ... i guess ur right


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 2, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Tyrion Lannister is 4'5 ... i guess ur right


I researched it few years ago cos I knew a girl that was 4'10 lel.


----------



## Katou (Jan 2, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I researched it few years ago cos I knew a girl that was 4'10 lel.


I've seen the movie "Orphan" I wouldn't be surprised


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 2, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> I've seen the movie "Orphan" I wouldn't be surprised


No idea what that refers to. Is the orphan a midget?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 2, 2018)

Wait, how tall are you @Mr. Waffles and @Didi?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 2, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> No idea what that refers to. Is the orphan a midget?



It's about this little girl who get adopted, but she harbors a dark secret that will forever change the family's life.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 2, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> It's about this little girl who get adopted, but she harbors a dark secret that will forever change the family's life.


Is the secret she's a midget?  Else I'm  lost.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 2, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Is the secret she's a midget?  Else I'm  lost.



do you want me to spoil it?


*Spoiler*: __ 



 lol she turns out to be some old adult who looks like a kid, and she murders people.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 2, 2018)

WHY DID MY SPOILER TAG NOT WORK

fixed it


----------



## Katou (Jan 2, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> No idea what that refers to. Is the orphan a midget?



u haven't watched it ? 
let me enlighten u... if ur gonna watch it .better not click the spoilers 

*Spoiler*: __ 



she's in her 40's disguising as an Orphan so that they would adopt her...its a horror movie


----------



## Katou (Jan 2, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> do you want me to spoil it?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


when i was 1st time watching it... 
i was more shocked that i normally would 


*Spoiler*: __ 



tbh i was expecting her to be an Alien

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 2, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Wait, how tall are you @Mr. Waffles and @Didi?


 6'4.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 2, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> 6'4.



ooh, you're 3.5 inches taller than me. sexy. love me.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 2, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> love me.



No.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 2, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> No.



I expected as much.


----------



## Katou (Jan 2, 2018)

Mr.Waffle's avy makes me wanna rewatch the whole Seed of Chucky Saga


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 2, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Mr.Waffle's avy makes me wanna rewatch the whole Seed of Chucky Saga



mr. waffles can put his seed of chucky in me

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Katou (Jan 2, 2018)

I particularly like the comedy ones..with his wife


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 2, 2018)

So the movie is Catfish: IRL


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 2, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> So the movie is Catfish: IRL



But she's not catfishing for a date. She's catfishing for a family.


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 2, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> 169cm


I’m American idk what that is


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 2, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> I’m American idk what that is



5'5 in America language


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 2, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> But she's not catfishing for a date. She's catfishing for a family.


I mean, I would catfish for a family  would be nice having one.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 2, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I mean, I would catfish for a family  would be nice having one.



Where's the lonely rating when you need it?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 2, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Where's the lonely rating when you need it?


Inside of Mbxx's cold dusty heart


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 2, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Inside of Mbxx's cold dusty heart



I'm sure it's been cleaned out and warmed up. He almost won the Hunger Games!


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 2, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I'm sure it's been cleaned out and warmed up. He almost won the Hunger Games!


but he lost to a dwarf, there's nothing more devastating to mein Fuhrer overlord master ruler-sama


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 2, 2018)

W said:


> Not that bad!
> Trinity is 5’1
> When I meet her irl I’m gonna punt her





White Wolf said:


> 4'10 is legally a midget, anything more than that is a-ok





White Wolf said:


> but he lost to a dwarf, there's nothing more devastating to mein Fuhrer overlord master ruler-sama





THE LIES THE LIES


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 2, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> THE LIES THE LIES


I said a dwarf not a midget you foul mouthed pothead. Get your scrawny behind into that opinion thread and give me my 4 paragraphs.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 2, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I said a dwarf not a midget you foul mouthed pothead. Get your scrawny behind into that opinion thread and give me my 4 paragraphs.



Why does everyone want an opinion from me? I think you're the last one; I should do yours today.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 2, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Why does everyone want an opinion from me? I think you're the last one; I should do yours today.



I don’t want an opinion from you!


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 2, 2018)

W said:


> I don’t want an opinion from you!



I wouldn't get around to yours until 2019 anyhow


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 2, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I don't think I can do yours - because invariably I'd make conclusions based on stuff you told me privately, and I'm not sharing that with others.


Yeah that's fair enough. It does change an opinion quite a bit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 2, 2018)

Melodie said:


> You're from giants land wtf




yeah which means here I look tiny compared to the rest of the freaks 



Zatch Braff said:


> Wait, how tall are you @Mr. Waffles and @Didi?




173 cm

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 2, 2018)

or 5'8 in american

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 2, 2018)

Didi said:


> or 5'8 in american



let's form a pre-alliance for overwatch


----------



## Avito (Jan 2, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> let's form a pre-alliance for overwatch


That's called game fixing and it's illegal


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 2, 2018)

Mohit said:


> That's called game fixing and it's illegal



A-a-a-nd we found our first spite lynch, Didi.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Didi (Jan 2, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> let's form a pre-alliance for overwatch





Zatch Braff said:


> A-a-a-nd we found our first spite lynch, Didi.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 2, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> A-a-a-nd we found our first spite lynch, Didi.


Oh no you don't I m already devastating of what happened in db mafia don't you dare drag this shit in overwatch too

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 2, 2018)

"I'm not a monkey"

Dunkey's voice : I'm a Penguin ! 

funny vid .. u guys should see it


----------



## Aries (Jan 2, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Huh for trilogy why not do Lord of the rings



I have limited info in that franchise to really do it justice. I can try to do a gen mafia. Like a 80s mafia, the 90s mafia then 00s Mafia


----------



## Avito (Jan 2, 2018)

Aries said:


> I have limited info in that franchise to really do it justice. I can try to do a gen mafia. Like a 80s mafia, the 90s mafia then 00s Mafia


Oh but someitting like that won't be able to transcend these national boundaries what was famous in 80s in USA doesn't mean I would be able to understand it here in India you get me


----------



## Shiny (Jan 2, 2018)

Aries is mafia's savior

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2018)

< pops in after a year of absence
> Didi is banned

yup, shit's the same


----------



## Didi (Jan 2, 2018)

Nois said:


> < pops in after a year of absence
> > Didi is banned
> 
> yup, shit's the same




>otter is still rude

yup, everything's the same


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2018)

What section are you banned in Dids?

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2018)

Heya Shiny


----------



## Didi (Jan 2, 2018)

Nois said:


> What section are you banned in Dids?




none of them lol


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2018)

oh well


----------



## Didi (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm just part A E S T H E T I C
part R U S E M A S T E R



how's life nois


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2018)

It's been quite nice, thanks. Doing some work alright.

How've you been?


----------



## Didi (Jan 2, 2018)

Better than ever, enjoying myself at my current job and they're enjoying me, which helps with giving me a massive self esteem boost everyday


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 2, 2018)

Didi said:


> Better than ever, enjoying myself at my current job and they're enjoying me, which helps with giving me a massive self esteem boost everyday



what is your job? is it very dutch?


----------



## Aries (Jan 2, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Oh but someitting like that won't be able to transcend these national boundaries what was famous in 80s in USA doesn't mean I would be able to understand it here in India you get me



It would likely just be movies/animated stuff. Maybe something likes 80s anime, 90s anime then 00s anime

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 2, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Aries is mafia's savior



Somewhere WPK is having a stroke reading that. You're not wrong though


----------



## Tiger (Jan 2, 2018)

Hey otter! Happy New Year old man!


----------



## Shizune (Jan 2, 2018)

W said:


> Not that bad!
> Trinity is 5’1
> When I meet her irl I’m gonna punt her



like with your foot or with your penis

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 2, 2018)

omg is that the icon himself

Nois


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2018)

Lol hello guys 

Have there been name changes? I'm afraid I'm a bit out of touch again


----------



## Shizune (Jan 2, 2018)

Shh Nois, shh.



Just sign up. Don't think. Just post.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 2, 2018)

Nois said:


> Lol hello guys
> 
> Have there been name changes? I'm afraid I'm a bit out of touch again



Law and Nitty. And no idea who Zatch Braff is.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 2, 2018)

Zatch Braff is Zatch

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 2, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> what is your job? is it very dutch?



Operational Manager at an Escape Room establishment

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tiger (Jan 2, 2018)

Didi said:


> Zatch Braff is Zatch



Never heard of her.


----------



## Didi (Jan 2, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Never heard of her.




Chatterbox mafia lured him here


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 2, 2018)

Didi said:


> Operational Manager at an Escape Room establishment



ooh, that's a neat job. congrats. 



Tiger said:


> Never heard of her.



i am not popular.


----------



## Didi (Jan 2, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> ooh, that's a neat job. congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> i am not popular.




managed to slide into it after only 3 months working there
been getting a promotion every month since

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 2, 2018)

Didi said:


> managed to slide into it after only 3 months working there
> been getting a promotion every month since



The stars have aligned in your favor. This must mean something. It must be a sign. 

Next, you'll have to take a career trip to Japan to experience the Phoenix Wright escape room.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 2, 2018)

Haha nah, I've hit the ceiling now, the only way I could ascend is becoming the owner 

I'm just gonna do this until I grow tired of it and find something more steady / long term

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Jan 2, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> i am not popular.



Welcome to the real mafia.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Jan 2, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tiger (Jan 2, 2018)

Go sign up!


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 2, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Go sign up!



ddj is looking for you.


----------



## poutanko (Jan 2, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> 5'2 .... its that small


...we're same height? lol 

Oh we have an otter too?  this is a real zoo ~


----------



## poutanko (Jan 2, 2018)

@Nois hello otter-chan ~


----------



## Katou (Jan 2, 2018)

poutanko said:


> ...we're same height? lol
> 
> Oh we have an otter too?  this is a real zoo ~


well were from the same region i believe


----------



## Avito (Jan 3, 2018)

poutanko said:


> ...we're same height? lol
> 
> Oh we have an otter too?  this is a real zoo ~


From giraffe to midgets we got everything


----------



## dave07 (Jan 3, 2018)

@poutanko why did ya summon me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2018)

She wants dem Recruiter points. I see.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 3, 2018)

Happy 2018 everyone, best wishes to you all!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nois (Jan 3, 2018)

Hey Sin!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 3, 2018)

mafia and chocolate is the best in a cold day


----------



## poutanko (Jan 3, 2018)

dave07 said:


> @poutanko why did ya summon me


just making a list of OJers who joined here 


W said:


> She wants dem Recruiter points. I see.


I didn't recruit him


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 3, 2018)

I recruited everyone

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nois (Jan 3, 2018)

It's entertaining to return to this place every now and then. New faces, and my altzheimers lel.

Btw, where is old man Rofl?


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 3, 2018)

NOISSSSSSSSSSSUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

I missed seeing that good ol' Otter-kun!

Man, I thought I'd seen the last of you. How are you, matey?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 3, 2018)

Nois said:


> It's entertaining to return to this place every now and then. New faces, and my altzheimers lel.
> 
> Btw, where is old man Rofl?



He's always around, except he seems absent these past few weeks for some reason.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 3, 2018)

Nvm, I see he has a million posts in the DBS game. I guess it's just the convo thread.

@Mr. Waffles don't be rude come greet your otter friend

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 3, 2018)

> WAD's waifu who will feed him a shoe


But I am the shoe-eater, @poutanko

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nois (Jan 3, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> NOISSSSSSSSSSSUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> I missed seeing that good ol' Otter-kun!
> 
> Man, I thought I'd seen the last of you. How are you, matey?


Hey Sin

I'm forever returning here man. Always feel guilty for leaving this place.
Life's kinda good, battling some healt shit, but nothing too much lol. And you?


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> He's always around, except he seems absent these past few weeks for some reason.


Typical Oldman Roflman


SinRaven said:


> But I am the shoe-eater, @poutanko


Submissive as always :>

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2018)

Looking for up to three replacements for my Overwatch mafia game. Quote/PM if you're interested.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 3, 2018)

W said:


> Looking for up to three replacements for my Overwatch mafia game. Quote/PM if you're interested.


Put me in. I have next two days off.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 3, 2018)

Favorites will never be the same after The Big Baller Brand comes to town.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Put me in. I have next two days off.



Splendid. I’ll send you your role soon assuming one of the no shows don’t respond, and considering none have responded so far it’s looking highly probable.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2018)

How do people sign up for a game that starts not even two weeks later. RESPOND WITHIN 24 HOURS TO A CONFIRMATION PM. And still manage to flake out?

It’s impressive, really.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 3, 2018)

W said:


> How do people sign up for a game that starts not even two weeks later. RESPOND WITHIN 24 HOURS TO A CONFIRMATION PM. And still manage to flake out?
> 
> It’s impressive, really.



Legend and SK have been posting in the DB game, too 

not sure what happened to Thorin


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 3, 2018)

W said:


> How do people sign up for a game that starts not even two weeks later. RESPOND WITHIN 24 HOURS TO A CONFIRMATION PM. And still manage to flake out?
> 
> It’s impressive, really.


ill play

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 3, 2018)

W said:


> How do people sign up for a game that starts not even two weeks later. RESPOND WITHIN 24 HOURS TO A CONFIRMATION PM. And still manage to flake out?
> 
> It’s impressive, really.



Shades of Azn.


----------



## Araragi (Jan 3, 2018)

W said:


> How do people sign up for a game that starts not even two weeks later. RESPOND WITHIN 24 HOURS TO A CONFIRMATION PM. And still manage to flake out?
> 
> It’s impressive, really.


I've done this a few times too much


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 3, 2018)

anyways Wad if u need a replacement then just PM me the role fam


----------



## Magic (Jan 3, 2018)

W said:


> How do people sign up for a game that starts not even two weeks later. RESPOND WITHIN 24 HOURS TO A CONFIRMATION PM. And still manage to flake out?
> 
> It’s impressive, really.


It's called being a LOSER.

j/k


----------



## Didi (Jan 3, 2018)

add Ava, WAD

he is the future of mafia

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2018)

I likely will. SK told me he doesn't have time to play after all, so WPK is in. Now just gotta hear from Thorin (guessing lol) and Legend.


----------



## Aries (Jan 4, 2018)

The end is near


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 4, 2018)

Where is @White Wolf?


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 4, 2018)

Nois said:


> Hey Sin
> 
> I'm forever returning here man. Always feel guilty for leaving this place.
> Life's kinda good, battling some healt shit, but nothing too much lol. And you?


Life has been treating me well lately. Quit my study more than a year ago and that was the best decision I made. Now I'm working hard every day and I love it. Only thing is that I'm homeless now rip. Luckily not out on the streets, but crashing at a friend's.  

Health problems? Please stay well Nois!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 4, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Where is @White Wolf?


?


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 4, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> ?


Nvm


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 4, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 4, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 4, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 4, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Melodie (Jan 4, 2018)

@White Wolf Can we have "Old" rating in this section? Thank you.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 4, 2018)

Melodie said:


> @White Wolf Can we have "Old" rating in this section? Thank you.


Maybe


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 4, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2018)

I can’t sleep. I’m actually like...emotionally affected by things I’m not normally affected by.

Reactions: Friendly 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2018)

That doesn’t make me friendly.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 4, 2018)

poor waddles, being human for once


----------



## Nois (Jan 4, 2018)

I see nothing ever changes here.

This is a safe haven

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nois (Jan 4, 2018)

and WAD is never human, he Is wadman


----------



## Aries (Jan 4, 2018)

After DragonBall trilogy will focus on doing the *Holy* *Shounen* *Trinity* *Trilogy*

mostly for Nolstagia reasons, when I got here remember when all 3 sections were in its prime. Each section hosting its own Mafia Game. Want to take my crack at it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 4, 2018)

I'M GONNA NEED EVERYONE TO JUST CALM DOWN, OKAY? JUST KEEP CALM AND DO NOT FUCKING PLAY WITH ME ABOUT THIS.


----------



## Stelios (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 4, 2018)

They see me replacing, they hating, know I'll catch them posting dirty.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 4, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> They see me replacing, they hating, know I'll catch them posting dirty.



That should be the event of the month


----------



## Avito (Jan 5, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I'M GONNA NEED EVERYONE TO JUST CALM DOWN, OKAY? JUST KEEP CALM AND DO NOT FUCKING PLAY WITH ME ABOUT THIS.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Avito (Jan 5, 2018)

I mean what's good about her she doesn't have good voice her raps are repetitive basically she sucks


----------



## Baba (Jan 5, 2018)

You suck


----------



## Avito (Jan 5, 2018)

Baba said:


> You suck


Are you a minaj fan???


----------



## Baba (Jan 5, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Are you a minaj fan???


She has some music that I find amazing.


----------



## Avito (Jan 5, 2018)

Baba said:


> She has some music that I find amazing.


*amusing


----------



## Baba (Jan 5, 2018)

Both

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## White Wolf (Jan 5, 2018)

@Baba

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 5, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> @Baba


 Shaky Shaky shaky shaky


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 5, 2018)

I see you @Underworld Broker <3



Baba said:


> Shaky Shaky shaky shaky



I'm down


----------



## Baba (Jan 5, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I see you @Underworld Broker <3
> 
> 
> 
> I'm down


Next song


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 5, 2018)

Baba said:


> Next song


eyooo you on dat latin king swag train


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 5, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I see you @Underworld Broker <3


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 5, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


>


ngl I grew  to like it after hearing it a few times 


playing rn 


Been in a Derulo mood last couple days  


dance with me broki


----------



## Baba (Jan 5, 2018)

I was just about to link that broki


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 5, 2018)

Baba said:


> I was just about to link that broki




Let's make the sparks flyyyy~~~


----------



## Baba (Jan 5, 2018)

Another one of my faves Wolfy


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 5, 2018)

Baba said:


> Another one of my faves Wolfy



Hadn't heard it yet! 

eyyy yooo


----------



## Baba (Jan 5, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Hadn't heard it yet!
> 
> eyyy yooo



This is the guy I was talking about who does amaze choreographies. He has one on most of Jason's popular songs so I know most of them 

My recent favorite


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 5, 2018)

> If I'm lucky

I've listened to it stupidly much 

 

love it too


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 5, 2018)

it brings up so many memories but I'm just like eh, whatever

the horizon is vast

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 5, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> it brings up so many memories but I'm just like eh, whatever
> 
> the horizon is vast


 Throw those memories in a dustbin


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 5, 2018)

Baba said:


> Throw those memories in a dustbin


aye aye aye 


@Underworld Broker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 5, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> ngl I grew  to like it after hearing it a few times
> 
> 
> playing rn
> ...



Let's dance

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 5, 2018)

Updated chrome on my phone, what a mistake...its a complete garbage now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 5, 2018)

It’s garbage on PC too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 5, 2018)

Imagine critiquing rap in a language you can barely even speak

The audacity


----------



## Shizune (Jan 5, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


>



This song is a BOP.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 5, 2018)

@White Wolf 

Check out whatchu say by jason derulo


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 5, 2018)

Whatcha * say


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 5, 2018)

Ava said:


> @White Wolf
> 
> Check out whatchu say by jason derulo


Dat one I know

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 5, 2018)

imogen heap is better


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 5, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I MEANNNN
> 
> She's the source material for that song.


why doncha say so smh


point still stands


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 5, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> why doncha say so smh
> 
> 
> point still stands



I feel like you'd be a Dawn Golden fan.


----------



## Avito (Jan 5, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Imagine critiquing rap in a language you canBrely even speak
> 
> The audacity


You don't need to understand language for music music should transcend language barrier take BTW for example their music is best


----------



## Avito (Jan 5, 2018)

Mohit said:


> You don't need to understand language for music music should transcend language barrier take BTW for example their music is best


BTS


----------



## Shizune (Jan 5, 2018)

I don't even know what that is. Now stop quoting me, because I also don't know you.


----------



## Avito (Jan 5, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I don't even know what that is. Now stop quoting me, because I also don't know you.


they are k pop band btw
Too much salt I see this will be the last quote sorry to bother you


----------



## Baba (Jan 5, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I don't even know what that is. Now stop quoting me, because I also don't know you.


What is your favorite Nicki Minaj song?


----------



## Nois (Jan 5, 2018)

So I spent the entire day making fun of my buddy, who just bought a new laptop, for 3 grand. IT's got an i7, which basically wil slow down by up to 60% for him


----------



## Cromer (Jan 5, 2018)

Rap is all about the lyricism tho


----------



## Cromer (Jan 5, 2018)

Nois said:


> So I spent the entire day making fun of my buddy, who just bought a new laptop, for 3 grand. IT's got an i7, which basically wil slow down by up to 60% for him


Nois my man, long time no see!


Also, i7 slowdown in the 10% range, whatchu talking bout?


----------



## Shizune (Jan 5, 2018)

Baba said:


> What is your favorite Nicki Minaj song?




This is a whole bop. And she gooned Lil Wayne on this song.​


----------



## Shizune (Jan 5, 2018)

_I JUST CAME OUTTA THE MUTHAFUCKIN OOOLD SCHOOL!_

An ENTRANCE.​


----------



## Shizune (Jan 5, 2018)

Cromer said:


> Rap is all about the lyricism tho



According to _who _now?! Nicki has top tier wordplay, but the thing that made her legendary is her _flow_.


Listen to how she delivers this. It's so... condescending. So disrespectful.​


----------



## Shizune (Jan 5, 2018)

Or how she switches flows like 4 times in 50 seconds, lol.​


----------



## Stelios (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Baba (Jan 6, 2018)

Shizune said:


> This is a whole bop. And she gooned Lil Wayne on this song.​


Freedom, Fly, Bed of Lies are my top favs by her.

Speaking of lyricism and flow, I just got into Joyner Lucas's music. It's top notch!


----------



## Shizune (Jan 6, 2018)

Baba said:


> Freedom, Fly, Bed of Lies are my top favs by her.
> 
> Speaking of lyricism and flow, I just got into Joyner Lucas's music. It's top notch!



Loool those are literally 3 of my least favorites. I think she's bad at making inspirational/relatable music like that. Her forte is calling you a bum in a weird accent over a hard beat.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 6, 2018)

Oh I'll listen to the songs you linked later, I just got home.

Friday nights as a server are so overwhelming. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 6, 2018)

Also just your daily reminder that Drake is a MAN. A WHOLE, DEVELOPED man.


----------



## Baba (Jan 6, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Loool those are literally 3 of my least favorites. I think she's bad at making inspirational/relatable music like that. Her forte is calling you a bum in a weird accent over a hard beat.


Her inspirational music sticks with me the most. All the other upbeat catchy songs I like it for the first 3 weeks and then I get bored by overplaying them and then they become once in a while songs when you're in a dance mood.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 6, 2018)

Baba said:


> Her inspirational music sticks with me the most. All the other upbeat catchy songs I like it for the first 3 weeks and then I get bored by overplaying them and then they become once in a while songs when you're in a dance mood.




Have you heard this song? It's beautiful.​

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 6, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Have you heard this song? It's beautiful.​


It's good  thanks


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 6, 2018)

@Cubey 

I think you'd like this song I posted for WW 


and these two

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 6, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> @Cubey
> 
> I think you'd like this song I posted for WW
> 
> ...


when do you ever sleep zatch?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 6, 2018)

Ava said:


> when do you ever sleep zatch?



i could ask the same of you! 

but i'm training to be a mod. heard the secret is insomnia


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 6, 2018)

Earl Sweatshirt > Drake


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 6, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> i could ask the same of you!
> 
> but i'm training to be a mod. heard the secret is insomnia


what country do you even live in, why do I know nothing about you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 6, 2018)

Ava said:


> what country do you even live in, why do I know nothing about you



oh no, you're catching on. i know things about everyone, but i conveniently slip into the background when the heat's on me


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 6, 2018)

Reps to anyone who can tell me what video game the small sample is from.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 6, 2018)

Don't like some of the songs but definitely his best album


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 6, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> oh no, you're catching on. i know things about everyone, but i conveniently slip into the background when the heat's on me


I'm well aware that the members that have plenty info on you are White Wolf, Araragi and Trinity.

Don't underestimate my information network.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 6, 2018)

Ava said:


> I'm well aware that the members that have plenty info on you are White Wolf, Araragi and Trinity.
> 
> Don't underestimate my information network.



You legit mentioned @Araragi? 

I knew this would happen


----------



## Shizune (Jan 6, 2018)

Imagine having the one chance to pick your stage name for your entire career and deciding on Earl Sweartshirt

I am screaming

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 6, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> You legit mentioned @Araragi?
> 
> I knew this would happen


I'll let you in on another secret, I actually know a lot about you but I just pretend not to know.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 6, 2018)

Ava said:


> I'll let you in on another secret, I actually know a lot about you but I just pretend not to know.



where's the spooky rating 

did shane tell you everything from our mile-long pm?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 6, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> where's the spooky rating
> 
> did shane tell you everything from our mile-long pm?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 6, 2018)

I'll wait for him to come and clarify this 

bfs don't betray bfs for ava


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 6, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I'll wait for him to come and clarify this
> 
> bfs don't betray bfs for ava


I only share personal info with 2 members, I know they would rather die before betraying me. 

Though I'm starting to share stuff with a 3rd. 

:blu

Reactions: Informative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 6, 2018)

I'm back on my 66,6 shit flowing like the blood out the competition's slit wrist. She like it up, dracula, then spit back, back at cha, she mad as fuck, stuck in the back of a black acura. Fed her acid now the duct tape quacks back at her. Hellow Heather yellow feathers, now you ain't laughin huh?


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 6, 2018)

one verse, slayed by a 15 year old


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 6, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> heard the secret is insomnia


True

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 6, 2018)

@Zatch Braff 

I feel bad messing with you.

Shane didn't say anything about you lol.

You literally brought up the fact that you guys PM a lot in the opinion thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 6, 2018)

Ava said:


> @Zatch Braff
> 
> I feel bad messing with you.
> 
> ...



Ava, I think you'll have to wait for him to come to this thread.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 6, 2018)

Ava said:


> I only share personal info with 2 members, I know they would rather die before betraying me.
> 
> Though I'm starting to share stuff with a 3rd.
> 
> :blu



CHLOE and KHALEESI

my optimism says jojo is the third


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 6, 2018)

unless you only share things with ladies, in that case it must be aphrodite


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 6, 2018)

Oh will you look at the time, I got to go now.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 6, 2018)

Ava said:


> Oh will you look at the time, I got to go now.



just like when you banned yourself for january and we all cried 

no warning 

itachi and i were so sad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 6, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> just like when you banned yourself for january and we all cried
> 
> no warning
> 
> itachi and i were so sad


I actually have disappeared from NF for periods of 6 months - several years without warning and without telling anyone. 

It always pisses people off.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 6, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> just like when you banned yourself for january and we all cried
> 
> no warning
> 
> itachi and i were so sad


Ava's month long bans always last 24hrs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 6, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Ava's month long bans always last 24hrs


I have left for 3 years, twice.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 6, 2018)

Ava said:


> I actually have disappeared from NF for periods of 6 months - several years without warning and without telling anyone.
> 
> It always pisses people off.





If you actually do that, I'm going to PM Khaleesi a long paragraph expressing my disgust, and she WILL forward it to you via text.  

 so rude

 don't you care about the victims you leave behind when you play with our emotions

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 6, 2018)

Yeah, the misadventures of a shit-talker
Pissed as Rick Ross's fifth sip off his sixth lager
Known to sit and wash the sins off at the pitch alter
Hat never backwards like the print off legit manga
Get it? Like a blue pill, make ya stick longer
Or a swift fist off your chin from his wrist launcher
Chick, chronic thrift shopper, thick like the Knicks roster
Stormed off and came straight back like pigs' posture
Pen? Naw, probably written with some used syringes
From out the rubbish bin at your local loony clinic
Watching movies in a room full of goons he rented
On the hunt for clues, more food, and some floozy women
Bruising gimmicks with the broom he usually use for Quidditch
Gooey writtens, scoot 'em to a ditch, chewed and booty scented
Too pretentious, do pretend like he could lose with spitting
Steaming tubes of poop and twisted doobies full of euphemisms
Stupid, thought it up, jot it quick, thought out
Toss it right back like a vodka fifth
Spot him on a rocket swapping dollars in for pocket lint
Then lob a wad of chicken at a copper on some Flocka shit


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 6, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> If you actually do that, I'm going to PM Khaleesi a long paragraph expressing my disgust, and she WILL forward it to you via text.
> 
> so rude
> 
> don't you care about the victims you leave behind when you play with our emotions



You have White Wolf to keep you company.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 6, 2018)

Ava said:


> I have left for 3 years, twice.


Same in a sense, from 2012-2016 before my inevitable return to activity and being the WW of today. Think I logged in for like 5mins once in 2014.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 6, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Same in a sense, from 2012-2016 before my inevitable return to activity and being the WW of today. Think I logged in for like 5mins once in 2014.


I never saw you before 2017 tbh, I assume you had a different username back in the day?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 6, 2018)

Ava said:


> You have White Wolf to keep you company.



Ava tossing our blossoming friendship into the fire right here, right now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 6, 2018)

Ava said:


> I never saw you before 2017 tbh, I assume you had a different username back in the day?


Yeah, a few. I posted mainly in the Wibbly Wobbly convo thread, mafia and one piece shitposting.


So basically no different than today... just a different convo thread.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 6, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Ava tossing our blossoming friendship into the fire right here, right now.



You never told me that you considered me a friend before, this is new knowledge to me.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 6, 2018)

Ava said:


> You never told me that you considered me a friend before, this is new knowledge to me.



why would i need to declare that


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 6, 2018)

_How do you feel knowing Ava doesn't consider you a friend, Zatch?

_


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 6, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> why would i need to declare that


Perhaps we will start a PM convo one day, you're interesting to talk to.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 6, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> _How do you feel knowing Ava doesn't consider you a friend, Zatch?
> 
> _


I do consider you a friend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 6, 2018)

anyways i do have to go now, see ya Zatch, White Wolf and Dr. White


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 6, 2018)

Ava said:


> anyways i do have to go now, see ya Zatch, White Wolf and Dr. White



Dr. White has just been posting lyrics. He's not even contributed 

but good night

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 6, 2018)

I don't even need to drag him. He chose the name Earl Sweatshirt for himself. His mental deficiency is on FULL display loool


----------



## Melodie (Jan 6, 2018)

@Zatch Braff 

How the fuck are you juggling two mafia games/being active in both

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 6, 2018)

Melodie said:


> @Zatch Braff
> 
> How the fuck are you juggling two mafia games/being active in both



That's a good question. I don't actually know what's going on in the DB one. I just post.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 6, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> That's a good question. I don't actually know what's going on in the DB one. I just post.



It's an Aries game. Nobody knows what's going on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 6, 2018)

Melodie said:


> @Zatch Braff
> 
> How the fuck are you juggling two mafia games/being active in both



please tell me you've seen my post in the CB ratings


----------



## Melodie (Jan 6, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> please tell me you've seen my post in the CB ratings


I was reading that thread just now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 6, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Dr. White has just been posting lyrics. He's not even contributed
> 
> but good night


I didn't say I was sleeping, it's not even close to bed time 

just that i gotta go

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 6, 2018)

Dat @Ava and @Zatch Braff  bromance

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 6, 2018)

Honestly it's still fuck Aries for starting his DB game a month early and jacking Manny's spot. Manny been had that spot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 6, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Maybe if he weren't ignorant trash, he would actually be famous!


topkek, it's okay Nitty I understand how the mainstream trash hypnotizes you. No need to for me to cook younin an argument, or wear you out like Minaj's vag

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 6, 2018)

on second thought, i dont think im going anywhere


----------



## NO (Jan 6, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Ava's month long bans always last 24hrs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 6, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


>



Is that Erza @ your avatar ?


----------



## NO (Jan 6, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Is that Erza @ your avatar ?


Yeah, you an Erza fan too?


----------



## Stelios (Jan 6, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Yeah, you an Erza fan too?



Yeah I have a thing about long red hair. My wife has them as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 6, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> topkek, it's okay Nitty I understand how the mainstream trash hypnotizes you. No need to for me to cook younin an argument, or wear you out like Minaj's vag



You're so ignorant. Stop using alcohol as an excuse and do better.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 6, 2018)

It's ironic how the same people who don't want white people calling them the N word will turn right around and use the F word like it's nothing. Some people are just so _stupid_.


----------



## Didi (Jan 6, 2018)

I really enjoyed that song you posted Dr White, I like my rap (and music in general) a bit more melancholic and moody
I don't know the sample though 

The sample was the kids going 'wooow' right?
it sounded a bit familiar but couldn't put my finger on it
though it reminded me a bit of the teensies in rayman 2


----------



## God (Jan 6, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> @Cubey
> 
> I think you'd like this song I posted for WW
> 
> ...



Skipped track 1, second song was meh. I liked the last song though.

Since you posted digital sea


And some true ambient

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Avito (Jan 6, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Dr. White has just been posting lyrics. He's not even contributed
> 
> but good night


Wow you still here????  Sleep already dude

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 6, 2018)

BTW  @Priscilla job does it feel to be mod killed I remember the only time I did something like this the salt was too much for me to handle


----------



## Katou (Jan 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> BTW  @Priscilla job does it feel to be mod killed I remember the only time I did something like this the salt was too much for me to handle


tbh i feel bad treating my 1st game to be a joke .. 
I'll be more sophisticated next time


----------



## Avito (Jan 6, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> tbh i feel bad treating my 1st game to be a joke ..
> I'll be more sophisticated next time


Yeah tell me about it straight up quoting the host worst thing imaginable


----------



## Katou (Jan 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Yeah tell me about it straight up quoting the host worst thing imaginable


i legit didn't knew that was illegal


----------



## Katou (Jan 6, 2018)

if i knew i would have just copy pasta the content without the quote and alter it a bunch


----------



## Avito (Jan 6, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> i legit didn't knew that was illegal


For real dude???? 
Its basic never quote host never even copy paste your role pm if you want to reveal do it in your own words


----------



## Avito (Jan 6, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> if i knew i would have just copy pasta the content without the quote and alter it a bunch


Copy paste is also taboo


----------



## Katou (Jan 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> For real dude????
> Its basic never quote host never even copy paste your role pm if you want to reveal do it in your own words



Yea.. i really wanted to make it a legit confession of a role before i die..so i just copy pasta the whole thing


----------



## Katou (Jan 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Copy paste is also taboo



I'll take note of that  

anything else i should know about?


----------



## Avito (Jan 6, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> I'll take note of that
> 
> anything else i should know about?


Nah its simple just keep ticking off few player you find scummy if you die the blame will lie on them it be better of you ask it from someone else from where I come the rules are bit different. Apparently Wad allows copy pasting


----------



## Avito (Jan 6, 2018)

Also you can't even fake quote hosts either


----------



## Katou (Jan 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Nah its simple just keep ticking off few player you find scummy if you die the blame will lie on them it be better of you ask it from someone else from where I come the rules are bit different. Apparently Wad allows copy pasting


I see..
also one more thing...is PMing a role to a fellow player to form an alliance also illegal?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 6, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> I see..
> also one more thing...is PMing a role to a fellow player to form an alliance also illegal?


Wow don't talk about anything regarding the game outside thread unless specified by the host.  
The the g you mentioned is straight up illegal


----------



## Didi (Jan 6, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> I see..
> also one more thing...is PMing a role to a fellow player to form an alliance also illegal?




how could you even THINK that shit would be okay?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Avito (Jan 6, 2018)

BTW are you a trap @Priscilla


----------



## Baba (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Katou (Jan 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Wow don't talk about anything regarding the game outside thread unless specified by the host.
> The the g you mentioned is straight up illegal





Didi said:


> how could you even THINK that shit would be okay?



well..I was just checking..before i even think of doing that


----------



## Katou (Jan 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> BTW are you a trap @Priscilla



do me a favor and just treat me like a boy....yea that's right


----------



## Katou (Jan 6, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> PMing a role to a fellow player to form an alliance


this can easily stir up a bandwagon..like what happened to Didi...
are u sure no one is doing this shit?
PM = hell ! even Mods can't break in


----------



## Avito (Jan 6, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> well..I was just checking..before i even think of doing that


Why would you even think of. Something like that


----------



## Avito (Jan 6, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> do me a favor and just treat me like a boy....yea that's right


OK so trap it is then


----------



## Avito (Jan 6, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> do me a favor and just treat me like a boy....yea that's right


Don't mind my filthy language here and there :r


----------



## Katou (Jan 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> OK so trap it is then



i said boy... just male please ..also spread the word


----------



## Avito (Jan 6, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> this can easily stir up a bandwagon..like what happened to Didi...
> are u sure no one is doing this shit?
> PM = hell ! even Mods can't break in


All those who want to play for fun instead of just winning aren't doing that yes the community of mafia is formed on trust everyone here believes that and trust everyone the same


----------



## Avito (Jan 6, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> i said boy... just male please ..also spread the word


Nah if it's not specified in profile and your set is girly you are a trap period.


----------



## Katou (Jan 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Don't mind my filthy language here and there :r


u don't have to worry about that.... I've read berserk... filthy language sounds vanilla to me now


----------



## Katou (Jan 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> All those who want to play for fun instead of just winning aren't doing that yes the community of mafia is formed on trust everyone here believes that and trust everyone the same


i like that ... 
honorable .. i should do the same


----------



## Katou (Jan 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Nah if it's not specified in profile and your set is girly you are a trap period.


cmon..its the internet.. 
can't i be opposite of my gender for once ?


----------



## Avito (Jan 6, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> u don't have to worry about that.... I've read berserk... filthy language sounds vanilla to me now


When did you started it were on boat for more then 2 year like others??


----------



## Avito (Jan 6, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> cmon..its the internet..
> can't i be opposite of my gender for once ?


So it's a trap


----------



## Avito (Jan 6, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> i like that ...
> honorable .. i should do the same


The mafia community is formed on trust and lies and Betrayal


----------



## Katou (Jan 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> When did you started it were on boat for more then 2 year like others??


i got to latest last year...which was last month


----------



## Katou (Jan 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> lies and Betrayal


seems like i did my part


----------



## Katou (Jan 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> So it's a trap




u know what..thats fine 
Trap is = Male by definition anyway


----------



## Avito (Jan 6, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> i got to latest last year...which was last month


You were one of the lucky ones now we just have to bare with he dear sequence for a tad bit and all will be fine


----------



## Avito (Jan 6, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> u know what..thats fine
> Trap is = Male by definition anyway


Nah trap is a trap 
Male is a male


----------



## Avito (Jan 6, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> seems like i did my part


Nah what you did was foolish


----------



## Katou (Jan 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> You were one of the lucky ones now we just have to bare with he dear sequence for a tad bit and all will be fine



The update is so slow that ... i have to drop it for now.. if it increases a +100 chapters..then I'll read the whole series again
the wait is killing me...

besides..reading it all over again is nice experience


----------



## Katou (Jan 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Nah trap is a trap
> Male is a male



alright then..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Nah what you did was foolish


Foolish but entertaining right?


----------



## Avito (Jan 6, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> The update is so slow that ... i have to drop it for now.. if it increases a +100 chapters..then I'll read the whole series again
> the wait is killing me...
> 
> besides..reading it all over again is nice experience


Ask me I have done it thrice alredy and for 100 chapter you need maybe 8 to 10 years of publication


----------



## Katou (Jan 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Ask me I have done it thrice alredy and for 100 chapter you need maybe 8 to 10 years of publication


jesus christ..10 years.. 
well once u drop something u tend to forget about it.. 
I'll probably just pick it up again once its completed or just far off .. 

Miura pls


----------



## Avito (Jan 6, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Foolish but entertaining right?


Nah nothing entertaining about it


----------



## Katou (Jan 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Nah nothing entertaining about it


but Ava said

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 6, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> jesus christ..10 years..
> well once u drop something u tend to forget about it..
> I'll probably just pick it up again once its completed or just far off ..
> 
> Miura pls


Its probably not gonna be in our life time


----------



## Avito (Jan 6, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> but Ava said


He was lying when I saw that I was like what an idot (don't wanna be rude but that's what I thought)


----------



## Katou (Jan 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Its probably not gonna be in our life time


not to worry .. We're young .. 

and Miura is 51 .. he's bound to finish it before he passes 

( Unless a bus runs me over )


----------



## Katou (Jan 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> He was lying when I saw that I was like what an idot (don't wanna be rude but that's what I thought)


I see 

seems like i drew the Fool Card

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 6, 2018)

I finally thought of a concept interesting enough to make me want to work on a game again .

Might need to run it through wpk or law for the gimmick to flesh it out.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Nois (Jan 6, 2018)

Cromer said:


> Nois my man, long time no see!
> 
> 
> Also, i7 slowdown in the 10% range, whatchu talking bout?


i7-6xxx up to 63% slowdown with heavy video processing and SQL  stuff

Also, hey hey Cromy. Nothing much, chillin' and stuff 


Cubey said:


> Skipped track 1, second song was meh. I liked the last song though.
> 
> Since you posted digital sea
> 
> ...





Platinum said:


> I finally thought of a concept interesting enough to make me want to work on a game again .
> 
> Might need to run it through wpk or law for the gimmick to flesh it out.



Haven't seen you two in a while


----------



## God (Jan 6, 2018)

Nois said:


> Haven't seen you two in a while



Yeah, wonder who’s fault that is


----------



## Nois (Jan 6, 2018)

It's all my fault 



I know


----------



## Tiger (Jan 6, 2018)

@Priscilla 

There is nothing wrong with being new to mafia and not knowing how things generally work. We were all new at one point in time. However, I have personally taken the time to make  just for new players like you so they don't fumble around blind in the dark.

Please read it.

That goes for all the new players who saw a "rules" thread and ignored it because they assumed it would be useless information or a dry read.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 6, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> I see..
> also one more thing...is PMing a role to a fellow player to form an alliance also illegal?


Yes of course thats totally allowed

Next game we're both in, feel free to PM me your role

I won't snitch on you, I promise

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 6, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> but Ava said


Dont listen to the haters, you were the most entertaining player this game

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 6, 2018)

Ava said:


> Yes of course thats totally allowed
> 
> Next game we're both in, feel free to PM me your role
> 
> I won't snitch on you, I promise


 I feel like it is best not to do this while someone is learning but that might be just me. To be clear @Priscilla it is also a bad idea unless you get the hosts permission. If you aren't clear what you can and can't do just ask the host first before doing anything.


----------



## Katou (Jan 6, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> I feel like it is best not to do this while someone is learning but that might be just me. To be clear @Priscilla it is also a bad idea unless you get the hosts permission. If you aren't clear what you can and can't do just ask the host first before doing anything.


True..

I'll just ask everything i'm not sure of


----------



## Katou (Jan 6, 2018)

Tiger said:


> @Priscilla
> 
> There is nothing wrong with being new to mafia and not knowing how things generally work. We were all new at one point in time. However, I have personally taken the time to make  just for new players like you so they don't fumble around blind in the dark.
> 
> ...


this should come in handy for people like me ..


----------



## Avito (Jan 6, 2018)

Ava said:


> Dont listen to the haters, you were the most entertaining player this game

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 6, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> this should come in handy for people like me ..


Everyone just skips the rule people make so effort in making them but no we don't need rulebooks

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Everyone just skips the rule people make so effort in making them but no we don't need rulebooks



I think you should read it tbh

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Everyone just skips the rule people make so effort in making them but no we don't need rulebooks



> everyone

Nope.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > everyone
> 
> Nope.


Consider me impressed if you took time to get through all the rules and stuff I m not that patient person to read all of it I only read few main rules that's it


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 6, 2018)

Waffles in his 800 years of life has read every thread on NF.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 6, 2018)

Cubey said:


> Skipped track 1, second song was meh. I liked the last song though.
> 
> Since you posted digital sea
> 
> ...



really enjoyed the second song from witxes. I've only liked thrice's four element stuff. the hard rock is too hard for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Jan 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Consider me impressed if you took time to get through all the rules and stuff I m not that patient person to read all of it I only read few main rules that's it



You should read through it. There's some good advice in there from long-standing veteran players.


----------



## Didi (Jan 6, 2018)

Tiger said:


> You should read through it. There's some good advice in there from long-standing veteran players.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 6, 2018)

Tiger said:


> You should read through it. There's some good advice in there from long-standing veteran players.



When do you want me to do my essay contribution for it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 6, 2018)

Nice to see the Overwatch game is a bloodbath. I want to host my game already.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Old 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Consider me impressed if you took time to get through all the rules and stuff I m not that patient person to read all of it I only read few main rules that's it



> took time
I read every post in every game I've been in. 
Like... reading the rules thing is nothing compared to most of those games.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 6, 2018)

Tiger said:


> You should read through it. There's some good advice in there from long-standing veteran players.


ok i  will check it out as soon as the dp ends for DB mafia


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Consider me impressed if you took time to get through all the rules and stuff I m not that patient person to read all of it I only read few main rules that's it


This makes so much sense now

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 6, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> This makes so much sense now


indeed it does what you think that i have all the free time in the world to read all the shit nah i gotta shit post too so no reading from my end


----------



## Cromer (Jan 6, 2018)

Ah, I see. I've got an i7-5700HQ, so that's the sort of slowdown I've got


Nois said:


> i7-6xxx up to 63% slowdown with heavy video processing and SQL  stuff
> 
> Also, hey hey Cromy. Nothing much, chillin' and stuff
> 
> ...


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 6, 2018)

@Melodie The Waffles rating is up and running.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Old 4


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 6, 2018)



Reactions: Lewd 1 | Old 4


----------



## Melodie (Jan 6, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> @Melodie The Waffles rating is up and running.


You're the best tbh

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 6, 2018)

Still waiting for the Dumb rating.

Ningen and Creative can only do so much.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Old 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 6, 2018)

Waffles rating

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 6, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Still waiting for the Dumb rating.
> 
> Ningen and Creative can only do so much.


Well kids if you behave long enough daddy will buy you more nice things. 
But after last time can't trust you with all the shiny buttons yet.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 6, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Well kids if you behave long enough daddy will buy you more nice things.
> But after last time can't trust you with all the shiny buttons yet.


What happened last time


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 6, 2018)

Ava said:


> What happened last time


We don't talk about that anymore.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 6, 2018)

I know Cubey alone gave half of the forum's Dumb ratings in a single day. 

So blame him maybe.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 6, 2018)

Why


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 6, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why


We don't talk about that anymore.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 6, 2018)

I have a hard time picking characters for Favorites.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 6, 2018)

just seen TLJ


----------



## Stelios (Jan 6, 2018)

Who hated it and why?


----------



## Stelios (Jan 6, 2018)

@jayjay³² @Didi


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 6, 2018)

It's because they came up with that goddamn fun ingenious system of picking two things, so I really have to challenge myself with creative submissions.

@Tiger @Emberguard @WolfPrinceKouga


----------



## Melodie (Jan 6, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> It's because they came up with that goddamn fun ingenious system of picking two things, so I really have to challenge myself with creative submissions.
> 
> @Tiger @Emberguard @WolfPrinceKouga


U forgot to tag CR.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 6, 2018)

WPK I'll respond on discord tonight btw I promise


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 6, 2018)

Melodie said:


> U forgot to tag CR.


Why CR? What does he have to do with Favorites?


----------



## Melodie (Jan 6, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Why CR? What does he have to do with Favorites?


He had the most active favourites game

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 6, 2018)

Melodie said:


> He had the most active favourites game


Huh? I have no memory of this.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 6, 2018)

Still needing a second character


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 6, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Who hated it and why?


I loved it but I'm a huge Star Wars fan so I might be a bit biased.

Though I've heard of Star Wars fans that hated it.

Goddamn why can't people just enjoy things.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 6, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I loved it but I'm a huge Star Wars fan so I might be a bit biased.
> 
> Though I've heard of Star Wars fans that hated it.
> 
> Goddamn why can't people just enjoy things.



oh i hear you. Maybe they wanted more flashy moves.
But it's a well known fact that jedis are pussies so that is that as well


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 6, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I loved it but I'm a huge Star Wars fan so I might be a bit biased.
> 
> Though I've heard of Star Wars fans that hated it.
> 
> Goddamn why can't people just enjoy things.



A lot of people were mad that Luke's character in the film didn't match his version in the EU books.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 6, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> A lot of people were mad that Luke's character in the film didn't match his version in the EU books.


----------



## Aries (Jan 6, 2018)

Some people ask ole CR what's his thoughts about these young One Piece Forum whipper snappers who came into this section... Or how they came here


Search your feelings this is 100% how it happened...

Each digimon being represented by a player or host in the community...

We even have a character that fits Vasto...


And Platinum with the crest of Hope...


----------



## NO (Jan 6, 2018)

Stelios said:


> @jayjay³² @Didi


Just pseudointellectual SW fans on NF who couldn’t enjoy the fantastic Reylo romance in the movie.


----------



## Emberguard (Jan 6, 2018)

Melodie said:


> He had the most active favourites game


To be fair, over a thousand of those posts were Grandpa spamming the thread


----------



## Didi (Jan 6, 2018)

Stelios said:


> @jayjay³² @Didi



I haven't seen it
not giving my money to (((the mouse)))

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Melodie (Jan 6, 2018)

The mouse is evil


----------



## Platinum (Jan 6, 2018)

Nois said:


> It's all my fault
> 
> 
> 
> I know



Don't leave me again .


----------



## Aries (Jan 6, 2018)

Every time I hear about last Favs from peeps~


----------



## Platinum (Jan 6, 2018)

Oh yeah, guess I should say what my next concept is.

My next game concept is going to be a mafia game based on warfare.

There will be two people who serve as the general for mafia and town respectively. They will be known by everyone, and can't be targeted with actions or lynch votes. These people will probably be handpicked either by me or the players to ensure they are active.

Each general will have a certain amount of troops he can allocate at night to either protect his faction, or do various acts such as guarding his supply line or scouting ahead. They will also get a limited amount of manuevers and strategies that will let them do various things (IE going into a phalanx to increase defense, or rally the troops to increase morale etc.).

Town general will appoint the vigilante every night, but can't tell them who to target.

Mafia general will know the mafia and see the PM convo, but will not be allowed to post in it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 3


----------



## Shizune (Jan 7, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I finally thought of a concept interesting enough to make me want to work on a game again .
> 
> Might need to run it through wpk or law for the gimmick to flesh it out.



This is kinda how my RPG mafia came about. There I was, sitting on the toilet when a gimmick struck me. Once I had the core concept down, expanding it to this massive game was the easy part.

Granted, the core concept went through one pretty big "upgrade" so to speak that I look forward to sharing with you all once it's over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 7, 2018)

Aries said:


> Every time I hear about last Favs from peeps~



My version of this is my League of Legends game. Boooy were you bitches mad when Melodie snatched all your wigs.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 7, 2018)

My point is just that of the entire process, finding a good concept for a game is the most difficult part. Creating the game is tedious (RPG mafia is like a week away and it's not done lol). But if the core of the game, the thing that separates it from generic games, is good - it's easy to run with that.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 7, 2018)

With that said, here are some concepts I've nailed down that I'm hosting this year after RPG mafia:

Warcraft III: Eternity's End
Holy Shōnen Trinity 4
Members Mafia
World of Warcraft: Classic
Cartoon Network Mafia

Looking forward to my sig doubling in length.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Shizune said:


> With that said, here are some concepts I've nailed down that I'm hosting this year after RPG mafia:
> 
> Warcraft III: Eternity's End
> Holy Shōnen Trinity 4
> ...



I feel as though one year at Halloween you went as someone in The Grim Adventures of Bill & Mandy.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I feel as though one year at Halloween you went as someone in The Grim Adventures of Bill & Mandy.



That's random, and not accurate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 7, 2018)

Also fun fact, I was working on my own Overwatch mafia but WAD pulled up and told me this was his territory.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Shizune said:


> That's random, and not accurate.



It's not random! You brought up CN Mafia, so I assumed you'd have an interest in the shows broadcasted. i dunno. i thought you'd be a fan of it.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Also fun fact, I was working on my own Overwatch mafia but WAD pulled up and told me this was his territory.



this is true. he's recorded videos of him playing it.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 7, 2018)

Last bit of my rambling before I take my ass to bed where I belong: I've tried to write a followup to my League of Legends game like a million times. Can't find a concept or character list I'm happy with.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 7, 2018)

Omg. Omg. I just realized.

Someone tag WAD because I can't.

We'll collaborate on a League game as a followup to both our own League games.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Last bit of my rambling before I take my ass to bed where I belong: I've tried to write a followup to my League of Legends game like a million times. Can't find a concept or character list I'm happy with.



are you asking for similar video games?


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 7, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Omg. Omg. I just realized.
> 
> Someone tag WAD because I can't.
> 
> We'll collaborate on a League game as a followup to both our own League games.



Nobody can tag him.

Don't worry though, I'm sure he'll read your post.


----------



## Baba (Jan 7, 2018)

@W


----------



## Baba (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Jan 7, 2018)

Baba said:


>



It doesn't work for 1 letter names.


----------



## Baba (Jan 7, 2018)

@[167259W]


----------



## Baba (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Baba (Jan 7, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It doesn't work for 1 letter names.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> are you asking for similar video games?



Nah, I've matured enough to realize I'm too immature/emotional for PvP games right now.

I'm just reflecting on the fact that League of Legends was kinda my breakout game in terms of hosting, but it might also be the only game I never followup on. I'll probably even revisit my first game (Champions of Ardania) soon.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 7, 2018)

i mean can you blame me 
they were talking about nationalities there i thought it was the convo thread


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Stelios said:


> i mean can you blame me
> they were talking about nationalities there i thought it was the convo thread



Did you get a warning pm?


----------



## Stelios (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Did you get a warning pm?



of course not


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 7, 2018)

Shizune said:


> This is kinda how my RPG mafia came about. There I was, sitting on the toilet when a gimmick struck me. Once I had the core concept down, expanding it to this massive game was the easy part.
> 
> Granted, the core concept went through one pretty big "upgrade" so to speak that I look forward to sharing with you all once it's over.



My GLvKK happened because I literally thought of that sentence and posted it here: "hey guys what about a game called Gurren Lagann vs Kill la Kill? Does it sound cool?"

The rest was making a game to fit with that idea.

(it's not that random because both anime were made by the same team)

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 7, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It doesn't work for 1 letter names.



I think we should create a movement to have the staff modfuck Wad into having a name we can tag.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 7, 2018)

Shizune said:


> My point is just that of the entire process, finding a good concept for a game is the most difficult part. Creating the game is tedious (RPG mafia is like a week away and it's not done lol). But if the core of the game, the thing that separates it from generic games, is good - it's easy to run with that.



Imo the hardest part is translating your concept into something that players will enjoy playing and will also be balanced.

A lot of the time you have some super cool idea but it just doesn't translate well.

My game spend a long time in a limbo because I couldn't figure out to implement all the faction bonus abilities and still balancing it. I probably thought of it before the Ace Attorney game, but AA got made first because the concept was easier to implement.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

I m too bored right now no day phase ongoing for me to shit post


----------



## Shizune (Jan 7, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I think we should create a movement to have the staff modfuck Wad into having a name we can tag.



His best name was Wadsworth the Wise. Lock him to that imo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

@Didi, hell yes on the cinephile part. I used to frequent Mubi before that forum underwent huge changes. I sometimes lurk at Super Champion Filmzone, but those people are out of my league in knowledge.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

One of the best film openings evaaaa


@mr_shadow should watch this


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

Best opening would be of usual suspect I don't know which movie you posted I can't view video plugin in my default browser


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Millennium Mambo.

like any good person who delves into films, you have your years of only binging films from asia


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> [COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.87)][/COLOR]


question mark exclamation point confused psyduck face


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

Well I haven't seen much Asian film only seen few Korean like handmadin and tale of 2 sister the grade series that's all maybe few anime live action that's all

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Well I haven't seen much Asian film only seen few Korean like handmadin and tale of 2 sister the grade series that's all maybe few anime live action that's all


*Grudge


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> question mark exclamation point confused psyduck face



I edited that out. No idea what happened there.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Well I haven't seen much Asian film only seen few Korean like handmadin and tale of 2 sister the grade series that's all maybe few anime live action that's all



That's because you're too caught up in Bollywood


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I edited that out. No idea what happened there.


When you bust a nut but she moos instead of moaning, all the psyduck's.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> When you bust a nut but she moos instead of moaning, all the psyduck's.



...

exactly.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> ...
> 
> exactly.


I knew you'd understand muh boi


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I knew you'd understand muh boi



Cows are very warm. Have you ever slept near a cow in cold conditions?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Cows are very warm. Have you ever slept near a cow in cold conditions?


I'd say my ex but nothing warm about her

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I'd say my ex but nothing warm about her





how'd this misogynist get to be a mod

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> That's because you're too caught up in Bollywood


Nah bollywood movies are shit I m just into animes too much tbh


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> how'd this misogynist get to be a mod

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

How the fuck did cows got into your conversation Btw???


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> How the fuck did cows got into your conversation Btw???


Zatch loves BBW.


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

So are there good Asian movies I like handmadin very much something similar you can recommend zatch


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Zatch loves BBW.


Nah BBW is shit he should try BdSM now that's something I can tolerate too


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> So are there good Asian movies I like handmadin very much something similar you can recommend zatch



If you like that one, why not watch the director's most famous film/one of the most famous Korean films - Oldboy?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

like i even have a clue about what sex denominations you're referring to


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> like i even have a clue about what sex denominations you're referring to


Sureeeee. You hogtie the honies in your cellar don't you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> If you like that one, why not watch the director's most famous film/one of the most famous Korean films - Oldboy?


OK I will try that maybe next weekend it's fucking office from tomorrow with 3 hour traveling and 8 hour shift I can't get free time for that


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Sureeeee. You hogtie the honies in your cellar don't you?



I have NO idea what you're on about. All I can think of is the serial killer from Män som hatar kvinnor who would abduct illegal prostitutes and lock them in cages and torture them to death.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> OK I will try that maybe next weekend it's fucking office from tomorrow with 3 hour traveling and 8 hour shift I can't get free time for that



You might also enjoy The Host (another korean). Oldboy and Host are on Netflix (not sure how it is over at India, though - but I know you have alternative ways to watch).

traveling for three hours? is it a holiday


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I have NO idea what you're on about. All I can think of is the serial killer from Män som hatar kvinnor who would abduct illegal prostitutes and lock them in cages and torture them to death.


Some good ol' fashion petplay huh? Well well Zatch, you impress me yet again!


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Some good ol' fashion petplay huh? Well well Zatch, you impress me yet again!



you should be featured in this book


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> you should be featured in this book


I'll give you my paypal for royalties

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> You might also enjoy The Host (another korean). Oldboy and Host are on Netflix (not sure how it is over at India, though - but I know you have alternative ways to watch).
> 
> traveling for three hours? is it a holiday


Nah its takes 1 and half hour to my office so I have to travel for 3 hours daily.  Have herd good things about host over the Internet but could get time for it either only watched handmadin because my friend had it on his PC


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

And don't worry we got Netflix in India too


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I have NO idea what you're on about. All I can think of is the serial killer from Män som hatar kvinnor who would abduct illegal prostitutes and lock them in cages and torture them to death.


Pretty vivid imagination you got reminds me of villain from the silence of the lambs the gay one


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Nah its takes 1 and half hour to my office so I have to travel for 3 hours daily.  Have herd good things about host over the Internet but could get time for it either only watched handmadin because my friend had it on his PC



Can we take a moment to realize Mojito had 100 posts, and now those are in the 1k. 



Mohit said:


> And don't worry we got Netflix in India too



No, that's not what I meant. Netflix has distribution rights that vary based on your country, which is why people used to use VPNs - to have access to EVERYTHING. so I don't know if India has the rights to those films. netflix cracking down on vpns is frustrating


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Pretty vivid imagination you got reminds me of villain from the silence of the lambs the gay one



WW talked about tying up women in a cellar. anyone who's read that book will know it sounds like the serial killer's MO


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Can we take a moment to realize Mojito had 100 posts, and now those are in the 1k.


I only learned from the best


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> WW talked about tying up women in a cellar. anyone who's read that book will know it sounds like the serial killer's MO


Huh sounds German by the name I don't speak German


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> WW talked about tying up women in a cellar. anyone who's read that book will know it sounds like the serial killer's MO


Bondage is a beautiful thing, c'mon.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> It is Swedish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course it's you who else is there to look up to all other are beneath me


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Bondage is a beautiful thing, c'mon.


Yeah it is WW got plenty experience of it right????


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Yeah it is WW got plenty experience of it right????


Some, yeah.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Of course it's you who else is there to look up to all other are beneath me



You look up to me? You're writing a panegyric to me? A hymn to my greatness? 

I can dig it. What do you even want for your big ava? The same you have on now?


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> You look up to me? You're writing a panegyric to me? A hymn to my greatness?
> 
> I can dig it. What do you even want for your big ava? The same you have on now?


Nah probably will steal some from gift shop or make my own  
I alredy have a senpaii here @rufruf  I should make another one will you be my SENPAIIIII.....


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> You look up to me?


TIL Zatch is 7 feet tall

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Nah probably will steal some from gift shop or make my own
> I alredy have a senpaii here @rufruf  I should make another one will you be my SENPAIIIII.....



get rid of your sig no one uses sigs

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> TIL Zatch is 7 feet tall


Really and I thought I m a giant D


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> get rid of your sig no one uses sigs


OK just a sec


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Really and I thought I m a giant D



what tall you are?


----------



## Melodie (Jan 7, 2018)

Why would you have sigs enabled tbh

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> what tall you are?


Dis grammar

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> what tall you are?


6ft 2 inch it's pretty tall for India

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Dis grammar



Furiously sleep ideas green colorless

*James while John had had had had had had had had had had had a better effect on the teacher*

*Buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> 6ft 2 inch it's pretty tall for India



Are you a model


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Why would you have sigs enabled tbh


It's gone now ok


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

@White Wolf


----------



## Melodie (Jan 7, 2018)

What's your height, Zatch?


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Are you a model


No I m an engineer

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> @White Wolf


English be cray


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> get rid of your sig no one uses sigs



I'm using sigs, I like looking at my sets


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

I somethings read read as read but that doesn't makes sense so I have read it again as read not read to make sense,  does it make sense


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm using sigs, I like looking at my sets



your set is good. mojito's was not.



Melodie said:


> What's your height, Zatch?



almost 6'1

you?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I somethings read read as read but that doesn't makes sense so I have read it again as read not read to make sense,  does it make sense


no


----------



## Melodie (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> your set is good. mojito's was not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


170cm
5'7

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

Melodie said:


> no


Exactly neither does English


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Melodie said:


> 170cm
> 5'7



You could be taller than me and Mojito if you wear heels


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Exactly neither does English



*The old man the boat.*


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

Melodie said:


> 170cm
> 5'7


You are short man

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> You could be taller than me and Mojito if you wear heels


LOL. such heels would break me


----------



## Melodie (Jan 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> You are short man


Its above average. average in giantsland apparently (netherlands).


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Its above average. average in giantsland apparently (netherlands).



NOW you're a man again 



Melodie said:


> LOL. such heels would break me



I know someone who's a model and 6'0. She wears heels all the time.


----------



## Melodie (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> NOW you're a man again
> 
> 
> 
> I know someone who's a model and 6'0. She wears heels all the time.



???

Some people wear heels well all the time, idk how.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

Melodie said:


> ???
> 
> Some people wear heels well all the time, idk how.


Godly balance and gravitational forces that make them float like Jesus

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Melodie said:


> ???
> 
> Some people wear heels well all the time, idk how.



Don't heels help you burn more calories because you're building muscles in your calves?


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Well I haven't seen much Asian film only seen few Korean like handmadin and tale of 2 sister the grade series that's all maybe few anime live action that's all




The best Asian cinema is from Hong Kong though, Wong Kar Wai is a god

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Its above average. average in giantsland apparently (netherlands).


No I can't be really in India average height is 5 8 for male 
Are you a trap too Btw?????


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Its above average. average in giantsland apparently (netherlands).




lol no that's below average

I am too at 5'8, 5'8.5ish


----------



## Melodie (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Don't heels help you burn more calories because you're building muscles in your calves?


Believe so, doesn't matter much doe 


Didi said:


> The best Asian cinema is from Hong Kong though, Wong Kar Wai is a god


What are the best places to visit in giantsland, didi? 


Mohit said:


> No I can't be really in India average height is 5 8 for male
> Are you a trap too Btw?????


nah


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> The best Asian cinema is from Hong Kong though, Wong Kar Wai is a god



THIS OPENING (bad quality)


----------



## Melodie (Jan 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> lol no that's below average
> 
> I am too at 5'8, 5'8.5ish


i meant for women! you're below average for male i think

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> lol no that's below average
> 
> I am too at 5'8, 5'8.5ish


Is everyone short here except me and Zatch


----------



## Melodie (Jan 7, 2018)

Also i disabled sigs mainly cuz browsing on phone with sigs open is tedious

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Is everyone short here except me and Zatch



WW is in the 6s
Waffles is 6'4
Stelios is tall, I think
W (the guy hosting OW with Mel) is 6'4


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Believe so, doesn't matter much doe
> 
> What are the best places to visit in giantsland, didi?
> 
> nah


All the time I thought you were a dude

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Believe so, doesn't matter much doe
> 
> What are the best places to visit in giantsland, didi?
> 
> nah



Are we going to visit The Netherlands together


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> WW is in the 6s
> Waffles is 6'4
> Stelios is tall, I think
> W (the guy hosting OW with Mel) is 6'4


6 4 is too much heck 6 2 is too much in India I feel like a giant banging my head in all public Places the doors are only 6 ft heigh in some old buildings  
And to top it off I m but skinny too


----------



## Melodie (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Are we going to visit The Netherlands together


I love visiting places, been to a lot of countries. When do u plan on going


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2018)

Melodie said:


> i meant for women! you're below average for male i think


oh yeah, most dutch women curve about my height yeah, some smaller some taller

yeah below average here yeah

but



Mohit said:


> Is everyone short here except me and Zatch




I'm average for men worldwide 


though really though I was kinda surprised, films and shows make you look tall but I was legit kinda weirded out at how tiny americans are
or well
how normal, I should say
for the first time in my life I felt like I fit in when I was in New York

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 7, 2018)

I'm 6'2 and love it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 7, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Also i disabled sigs mainly cuz browsing on phone with sigs open is tedious



I can't see sigs on phone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Believe so, doesn't matter much doe
> 
> What are the best places to visit in giantsland, didi?
> 
> nah




G R O N I N G E N 

depends on what you want to do
just see nice sights? cool towns? nice museums? nature? going out and getting hella lit? what you want fam



Zatch Braff said:


> THIS OPENING (bad quality)




my man

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 7, 2018)

Shizune said:


> This is kinda how my RPG mafia came about. There I was, sitting on the toilet when a gimmick struck me. Once I had the core concept down, expanding it to this massive game was the easy part.
> 
> Granted, the core concept went through one pretty big "upgrade" so to speak that I look forward to sharing with you all once it's over.



For me, I was just trying to go to sleep, but yeah I find most of my good ideas just happen when my mind is passively thinking.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> oh yeah, most dutch women curve about my height yeah, some smaller some taller
> 
> yeah below average here yeah
> 
> ...



You're taller than Jojo and Ava. that's all that matters.



Melodie said:


> I love visiting places, been to a lot of countries. When do u plan on going



I have no idea. I have to see if I get this job in Japan because then my plans will be blah'd up



Mohit said:


> 6 4 is too much heck 6 2 is too much in India I feel like a giant banging my head in all public Places the doors are only 6 ft heigh in some old buildings
> And to top it off I m but skinny too



YOU ARE SO PRIVILEGED. COMPLAINING ABOUT BEING  TALL AND SKINNY. STFU

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> how normal, I should say
> for the first time in my life I felt like I fit in when I was in New York


So you morphed into a giant rat like Santi?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> No I can't be really in India average height is 5 8 for male
> Are you a trap too Btw?????



this fucking liar btw

average male height in india is 165.3 cm (5' 5"), I looked it up cuz that did not seem right to me
get out of here you midgets

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> I'm average for men worldwide
> 
> 
> though really though I was kinda surprised, films and shows make you look tall but I was legit kinda weirded out at how tiny americans are
> ...


I feel you bro I hit T puberty late so I was pretty average till my freshmen year but then something happened and I wasn't average anymore I was that tall dude for everyone

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 7, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I can't see sigs on phone


Flip it to wumbo mode


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> this fucking liar btw
> 
> average male height in india is 165.3 cm (5' 5"), I looked it up cuz that did not seem right to me
> get out of here you midgets


No way it's 5 8 5 5 is just too small I can't see much people of that height here let me Google it first


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

oooh, dr. white is taller than me :blu

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 7, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I can't see sigs on phone



Maybe they changed it with the forum/mobile update year ago. But I had it disabled for years 



Didi said:


> G R O N I N G E N
> 
> depends on what you want to do
> just see nice sights? cool towns? nice museums? nature? going out and getting hella lit? what you want fam



most/all of it i guess? mostly cool towns. money isn't a problem so few places instead of only one is fine

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Mojito has said the sentence, "Are you a trap" in the last week more than I've ever heard it on this site

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> No way it's 5 8 5 5 is just too small I can't see much people of that height here let me Google it first




I just got that off Google lmao bruv

have you ever seen an indian?
y'all are tiny as fuck

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 7, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Flip it to wumbo mode



Nah....... can't see anything if I do that


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> this fucking liar btw
> 
> average male height in india is 165.3 cm (5' 5"), I looked it up cuz that did not seem right to me
> get out of here you midgets


Yeah you are right I was mistaken ok


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> oooh, dr. white is taller than me :blu



Literally everyone is taller than me lmao except bunny

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Maybe they changed it with the forum/mobile update year ago. But I had it disabled for years
> 
> 
> 
> most/all of it i guess? mostly cool towns. money isn't a problem so few places instead of only one is fine





Groningen is the youngest average city in Europe because it's a relatively low population but it has a university so like 25% of the pop is students, which makes the funnest city to go out in (like you can legit just pull all nighters without getting kicked out of clubs or bars)
Utrecht is pretty nice in that aspect too plus it's like the centrepoint of the country and the canals and buildings are pretty
Leiden and Delft have that as well


Amsterdam has nice museums but is a bit overrated otherwise

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

Serbia  Men- 182.0 cm (5 ft 11 1/2 in) Women - 166.8 cm (5 ft 5 1/2 in) 


Explains so much

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> I just got that off Google lmao bruv
> 
> have you ever seen an indian?
> y'all are tiny as fuck


Nah not In my region 5 8 5 10 is a normal height 
Its vast country and very diverse too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2018)

are you from the region with the pretty indians or the ugly indians

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Nah not In my region 5 8 5 10 is a normal height
> Its vast country and very diverse too

Reactions: Funny 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2018)

I'm not racist

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> are you from the region with the pretty indians or the ugly indians


Pretty ones northern part harayana currently y living in madhya pradesh

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> I'm not racist


Sounds one though don't worry I don't judge


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 7, 2018)

Didi is a loveable casual racist

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> Groningen is the youngest average city in Europe because it's a relatively low population but it has a university so like 25% of the pop is students, which makes the funnest city to go out in (like you can legit just pull all nighters without getting kicked out of clubs or bars)
> Utrecht is pretty nice in that aspect too plus it's like the centrepoint of the country and the canals and buildings are pretty
> Leiden and Delft have that as well
> 
> ...



Have you ever smoked with mugen?

also I thought there was a Dutch culture canon like this one for Denmark


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

I mean if they're as pretty as the one @Baba  showed me I wouldn't mind moving there

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>


Like I said it's a vast country and it's whole country wise average so you can understand the logic here 4 11 is also an average height in North East region of India so you understand it all equals out I think


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> Groningen is the youngest average city in Europe because it's a relatively low population but it has a university so like 25% of the pop is students, which makes the funnest city to go out in (like you can legit just pull all nighters without getting kicked out of clubs or bars)
> Utrecht is pretty nice in that aspect too plus it's like the centrepoint of the country and the canals and buildings are pretty
> Leiden and Delft have that as well
> 
> ...




basically University Cities are the nicest (unless they're ALSO huge cities like Amsterdam/Rotterdam especially Rotterdam, that's a shithole) because they tend to have nice preserved old comfy city centres and fun places to go out to appeal to students


if you want nature + a cool museum, I highly recommend the Kröller-Müller museum, it's located in the Veluwe which is a national park and it has a really nice collection of modern art (like, Van Gogh, Mondriaan, etc, like late 19th century stuff) and a super cool and famous garden that's huge with all sorts of statues


for the rest I'm not really good at recommending nature in the Netherlands cuz lots of it is just flat farmland
The Waddeneilanden are cool but I don't know it it's suited for your kind of trip, though the Waddenzee itself is a UNESCO heritage site so it's very unique and worth it I suppose
Most nature sites here are lakes or swampy area with lots of birds I guess cuz that's just how our country is, lots of water and land that used to be water

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I mean if they're as pretty as the one @Baba  showed me I wouldn't mind moving there


Nah not every girl is would be that pretty does every American is as pretty as scarlet Johnson no right that's same in India

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I mean if they're as pretty as the one @Baba  showed me I wouldn't mind moving there



I don't know if this sounds racist, but because India and China have such large populations, they have an easier time with showcasing beauties in media - because they have such a wide pool to choose from.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Nah not every girl is would be that pretty does every American is as pretty as scarlet Johnson no right that's same in India


 not worth it then

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Didi is a loveable casual racist




He knew exactly what I meant though, those are indeed the pretty ones


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I don't know if this sounds racist, but because India and China have such large populations, they have an easier time with showcasing beauties in media - because they have such a wide pool to choose from.


...What's China's excuse then?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

I mean objectively Korean girls are the GOAT Asians

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> basically University Cities are the nicest (unless they're ALSO huge cities like Amsterdam/Rotterdam especially Rotterdam, that's a shithole) because they tend to have nice preserved old comfy city centres and fun places to go out to appeal to students
> 
> 
> if you want nature + a cool museum, I highly recommend the Kröller-Müller museum, it's located in the Veluwe which is a national park and it has a really nice collection of modern art (like, Van Gogh, Mondriaan, etc, like late 19th century stuff) and a super cool and famous garden that's huge with all sorts of statues
> ...



do you find it bizarre when someone likes your culture? it's normal when someone is like 'I'm a francophile or a japanophile" but rarely does one express love for netherlands


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I mean objectively Korean girls are the GOAT Asians


Agreed I mean look at those k pop girls all look so pretty


----------



## Melodie (Jan 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> basically University Cities are the nicest (unless they're ALSO huge cities like Amsterdam/Rotterdam especially Rotterdam, that's a shithole) because they tend to have nice preserved old comfy city centres and fun places to go out to appeal to students
> 
> 
> if you want nature + a cool museum, I highly recommend the Kröller-Müller museum, it's located in the Veluwe which is a national park and it has a really nice collection of modern art (like, Van Gogh, Mondriaan, etc, like late 19th century stuff) and a super cool and famous garden that's huge with all sorts of statues
> ...


'sankyu, bless you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

BTW can't remember who but someone recommended re zero to me alredy at 4 th episode really loving this one


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Have you ever smoked with mugen?
> 
> also I thought there was a Dutch culture canon like this one for Denmark




uh yeah there is but do you expect me to know it all like that lol
it's pretty recent anyway I don't think it was all completed yet when I was in lower school, which is where'd you learn that shit


and no, I haven't. Never even met him.  Maybe someday though (FUCK I CANT TAG HIM SO ANNOYING)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Agreed I mean look at those k pop girls all look so pretty


Exactly. 

Blackpink girls I'd put on a pedestal and proceed to have an all you can eat buffet. 
Or the main from Secret, my god those legs could take the life out of me and I would not complain.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Blackpink girls I'd put on a pedestal and proceed to have an all you can eat buffet.
> Or the main from Secret, my god those legs could take the life out of me and I would not complain.


That band twice has some beautiful girls too


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> do you find it bizarre when someone likes your culture? it's normal when someone is like 'I'm a francophile or a japanophile" but rarely does one express love for netherlands




nah we're the best 


though we're easy to forget about it for casuals who know nothing of the world cuz our actual land area is tiny 


but yeah you're right, you rarely encounter that
usually in conversations like 'I love the Netherlands, they're so tolerant'
but that has been going down thanks to people like Geert Wilders 

or sometimes in convos about Painters cuz we have had quite a few famous masters

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> BTW can't remember who but someone recommended re zero to me alredy at 4 th episode really loving this one


despair: the anime

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> That band twice has some beautiful girls too


Most of them do lel. BP is my recent fave tho kpop I only listen if in a mood for it so eh, but the girls  can't go wrong.


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

Melodie said:


> despair: the anime


It gets scary too few times I think I m gonna like this one


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> uh yeah there is but do you expect me to know it all like that lol
> it's pretty recent anyway I don't think it was all completed yet when I was in lower school, which is where'd you learn that shit
> 
> 
> and no, I haven't. Never even met him.  Maybe someday though (FUCK I CANT TAG HIM SO ANNOYING)



Have you met any of the other Dutchies? Waffles or Sin or (lol) Stel? 

yeah, but i wanted to find the canon online. i can't. maybe i need to search it in dutch


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Most of them do lel. BP is my recent fave tho kpop I only listen if in a mood for it so eh, but the girls  can't go wrong.


I too have that boombaya song of their in my play list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I too have that boombaya song of their in my play list


Aye, one of their best imho. 
I do like this one tho

All my praise to their wardrobe assistant.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Most of them do lel. BP is my recent fave tho kpop I only listen if in a mood for it so eh, but the girls  can't go wrong.


Btw I don't listed to boy band that much but BTS is really good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Have you met any of the other Dutchies? Waffles or Sin or (lol) Stel?
> 
> yeah, but i wanted to find the canon online. i can't. maybe i need to search it in dutch



1 second in google: 
and it also has an english page, I can see in in the sidebar, so not sure how you failed there 


The only Dutchie I've met is Wouter (Deputy Myself), cuz we live only 20 minutes by train apart

I've only met 2 NFers in general, him and @Chausie

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Aye, one of their best imho.
> I do like this one tho
> 
> All my praise to their wardrobe assistant.


Oh it's the one from justice league nice song


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Btw I don't listed to boy band that much but BTS is really good



What did you think about that guy who just committed suicide?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> justice league


??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aries (Jan 7, 2018)

Shizune said:


> My version of this is my League of Legends game. Boooy were you bitches mad when Melodie snatched all your wigs.



I picture this when I see it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> 1 second in google:
> and it also has an english page, I can see in in the sidebar, so not sure how you failed there
> 
> 
> ...



because it said canon of dutch history. i should have perused it


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Aries said:


> I picture this when I see it



LOL I posted that a couple of months ago

the best scene ever


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> ??


Yes it was playing in the background when Bruce goes to recruit Barry Allen apprently Barry Allen is big k pop fan and the guy who is playing it is too so


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> What did you think about that guy who just committed suicide?


Wow I don't watch related news or anything but what happened????


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Yes it was playing in the background when Bruce goes to recruit Barry Allen apprently Barry Allen is big k pop fan and the guy who is playing it is too so


lmao really 

I haven't seen JL yet so


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> lmao really
> 
> I haven't seen JL yet so


I saw it in threatre it was OK a lot better then media made it to be


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Wow I don't watch related news or anything but what happened????





I heard SHINee is bigger than BTS

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I saw it in threatre it was OK a lot better then media made it to be


Proud of my girls  
Since their debut they've been doing so amazing for themselves.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Proud of my girls
> Since their debut they've been doing so amazing for themselves.


I too was taken by surprise when I herd that song in the movie


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Proud of my girls
> Since their debut they've been doing so amazing for themselves.



you sound like a rabid, possessive fan

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> you sound like a rabid, possessive fan


There is nothing possessive about it ok


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> There is nothing possessive about it ok



I DON'T LIKE POP MUSIC. LISTEN TO SOME GOOD STUFF

SOME ARVO PART


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I heard SHINee is bigger than BTS


Yeah I have herd that it's pretty competitive industry these idols train from a very young age to become what they are.  I my openion any one can break under these circumstances


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> you sound like a rabid, possessive fan


I've only been following them since they debuted OK. 
I may have ranked them in my heart. 
And I may have researched everything about them
But I am not a rabid fan OK.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I DON'T LIKE POP MUSIC. LISTEN TO SOME GOOD STUFF
> 
> SOME ARVO PART


Wow pop is what sells ok I listen to old classic  too like ACDC and little bit of rock and hip hop

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

SKorea has horrible suicide rates, though. not just about idol culture


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> SKorea has horrible suicide rates, though. not just about idol culture


Talking about suicide herd what that assholes YouTube did in shinomori japan


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Talking about suicide herd what that assholes YouTube did in shinomori japan



You're looking at the user who made that thread in the CAFE, BRO


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch what are some of your fav directors and films


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

logan paul has always been shit


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> You're looking at the user who made that thread in the CAFE, BRO


Wow really I didn't saw anything about that being talked here guess I was looking at the wrong place huh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> SKorea has horrible suicide rates, though. not just about idol culture


I mean most of the blackpink girls are much more than just South Korean!
Like okay Jisoo is 100% SK, but Jennie lived in New Zealand for a while and is very fluent in English, Rose was born in New Zealand also so she's super mixed and fluent as much as Jennie. And Lisa's a Thai bae (without the packaging luckily )

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> logan paul has always been shit


I herd it from pew die pie never herd of that dude before this


----------



## Aries (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> LOL I posted that a couple of months ago
> 
> the best scene ever

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I mean most of the blackpink girls are much more than just South Korean!
> Like okay Jisoo is 100% SK, but Jennie lived in New Zealand for a while and is very fluent in English, Rose was born in New Zealand also so she's super mixed and fluent as much as Jennie. And Lisa's a Thai bae (without the packaging luckily )


Wow dude you are a hardcore fan I m too casual compared to you


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> Zatch what are some of your fav directors and films



Iughhhhhhhhhhhhh

_Cat Soup_

_Sans Soleil_

_Scenes from a Marriage_

_Goodbye, Dragon Inn_

_Uncle Boonmee Who Can Recall His Past Lives_

_Jeanne Dielman, 23, quai du Commerce, 1080 Bruxelles_

_L’Avventura_

_Last Year at Marienbad_

_La Jetée_

_Certified Copy_

_Syndromes and a Century_

_Like Someone In Love_

_Taste of Cherry_

_Claire’s Knees_

_My Night at Maud’s_

_Before Sunrise_

_Before Sunset_

_Three Colors_

_Mulholland DR._

_Shadows of Forgotten Ancestors_

_Le Mystère Koumiko_

_Maborosi no Hikari_

_After Life_

_Araya_

_My Own Private Idaho_

_Mysterious Skin_

_Oxhide _ 

_Oh Dem Watermelons_

_Andrei Rublev_

_Textism_

_Valentin de las Sierras_

_Wild Strawberries_

_Hiroshima mon amour _

_Days of Being Wild_

_Happy Together _

_Persona_

_Vive L’Amour

i need to think of more _

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Wow dude you are a hardcore fan I m too casual compared to you


I love Lisa and Jennie <3

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 7, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I love Lisa and Jennie <3


Hmm if I have to pick one I would probably pick the one with short hair in twice she looks really cute her name was chea young I think


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

is still the best

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Iughhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> _Cat Soup_
> 
> ...






shit you're way more patrician than me


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> shit you're way more patrician than me



which movies do you like

love me

have you seen funny games, though?


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> which movies do you like
> 
> love me
> 
> have you seen funny games, though?




I've seen Funny Games US (they're both the same shot-for-shot anyway, just different actors)

some of my recent favourites are Tree of Life (love Malick in general), Synecdoche NY (looooooooooooooove Kaufmann as well) and Melancholia

I've seen most of the more recognized classics of old (like your Kubricks and Scorseses etc) but still really need some work to do there, though at least I know most stuff on your list

Tarkovsky is high on my list of shit I desperately need to watch, he seems like he'd really appeal to me


----------



## Aries (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Iughhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> _Cat Soup_
> 
> ...


are all these asain movies ???


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> I've seen Funny Games US (they're both the same shot-for-shot anyway, just different actors)
> 
> some of my recent favourites are Tree of Life (love Malick in general), Synecdoche NY (looooooooooooooove Kaufmann as well) and Melancholia
> 
> ...



love tree of life and melancholia. i never got around to watching nympho, should do that. i want to watch lars' tv show, too. 

you'd probably like apichatpong weerasethakul.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> are all these asain movies ???



no


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2018)

oh I see you have the Before Trilogy, I really love that as well, best trilogy ever
love Linklater's naturalistic style, it all feels so natural and flows so well

Midnight was almost painful to watch cuz it reminded me too much of my parents constantly fighting but that's also what makes it so good I suppose, just not enjoyable per se


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> no


then never herd of any of those


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

after sunset that is familiar name


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> after sunset that is familiar name


*before sunset

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> oh I see you have the Before Trilogy, I really love that as well, best trilogy ever
> love Linklater's naturalistic style, it all feels so natural and flows so well
> 
> Midnight was almost painful to watch cuz it reminded me too much of my parents constantly fighting but that's also what makes it so good I suppose, just not enjoyable per se



I HAVEN'T SEEN THE CONCLUSION. I don't know if I want to watch it yet


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

I want to see Lady Bird and Call me By Your Name 

(as I've posted 19 times here already)


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> love tree of life and melancholia. i never got around to watching nympho, should do that. i want to watch lars' tv show, too.
> 
> you'd probably like apichatpong weerasethakul.




is that the boonmee guy? I know he's from somewhere in SE Asia


Nymphomaniac was... odd. Honestly, a bit too pretentious at times. Like, Antichrist was also very tryhard (mostly in its edginess) but it actually pulled it off. Nymphomaniac didn't quite. Though it at least entertained me for 5.5 hours or something like that I suppose. Part 1 was much better than Part 2 though. And the ending is just von Trier being a predictable hack.

Melancholia > Antichrist >>>> Nymphomaniac as far as the depression trilogy goes, imo.


LvT has a tv show??


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2018)

goddam its 2 20 already i gotta go to sleep though i doubt i can get decent amount of sleep

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I HAVEN'T SEEN THE CONCLUSION. I don't know if I want to watch it yet




OH MAN WTF
YOU TOTALLY SHOULD


I did take time between each of the films though, as they were released 9 years apart cuz they take place 9 years apart so I waited a couple of months both times so I did have some time to reflect on the characters so it wouldn't be an immediate BAM to see them all grown from 9 years of inbetween character growth


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Antichrist with the bloody masturbation scene 

His show is this 

yeah, apichatpong is the bonmee guy. he does very slow, contemplative films where almost nothing happens. lots of long-takes.



Didi said:


> OH MAN WTF
> YOU TOTALLY SHOULD
> 
> 
> I did take time between each of the films though, as they were released 9 years apart cuz they take place 9 years apart so I waited a couple of months both times so I did have some time to reflect on the characters so it wouldn't be an immediate BAM to see them all grown from 9 years of inbetween character growth



that's why i've been putting it off. i watched the first two a year before the third, and I've been wanting to save it.


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2018)

oh okay yeah I've heard of Riget

but I should probably watch Breaking the Waves and The Idiots first, have both of those left in his arsenal as well


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> oh okay yeah I've heard of Riget
> 
> but I should probably watch Breaking the Waves and The Idiots first, have both of those left in his arsenal as well



I've only seen Melancholia and Antichrist. I need to have a binge on him. His new one is supposed to be at the next Cannes, about a serial killer in America


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

have you seen any of these murder/thriller shows

best:

Bron/Broen
Forbrydelsen
Broadchurch
River
Happy Valley
The Fall
The Missing
American Crime

--------------------
Top of the Lake (I enjoyed s1 much more than s2, also Campion is a bit kooky...)
The Break
How to Get Away with Murder 

The rest:
Beau Séjour
Paranoid
No Second Chance
Case
Witnesses
Marcella ( so many plot holes)

Les Revenants sort of fits in


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2018)

I haven't seen any of those lol
you made me realize I don't watch murder/thriller shows 
though I've heard good shit about Broadchurch, it's somewhere mid-priority on my to-watch list



Zatch Braff said:


> I've only seen Melancholia and Antichrist. I need to have a binge on him. His new one is supposed to be at the next Cannes, about a serial killer in America




wait that means you haven't watched Dogville
or Dancer in the Dark

shame on you 

especially Dogville is a masterpiece
Dancer in the Dark is pretty unique too (plus: Björk is super cute  )


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

they've been on my radar forever. i don't know why i haven't watched them yet 

maybe because netflix took them down


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> How to Get Away with Murder



I've only watched this one.

It's good until you realize the plot has fallen into an infinite loop and you are being tricked.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 7, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I've only watched this one.
> 
> It's good until you realize the plot has fallen into an infinite loop and you are being tricked.


the journey is what matters


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 7, 2018)

Melodie said:


> the journey is what matters



The journey is angsty students bitching about their teacher over and over while ignoring the fact she's the only member of the cast who never kills anyone and keeps risking her career to save their asses, while miraculously succeeding because apparently law enforcement in this show has the memory of a goldfish.

But it's good in the first season.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Old 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The journey is angsty students bitching about their teacher over and over while ignoring the fact she's the only member of the cast who never kills anyone.



@Khaleesi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The journey is angsty students bitching about their teacher over and over while ignoring the fact she's the only member of the cast who never kills anyone and keeps risking her career to save their asses, while miraculously succeeding because apparently law enforcement in this show has the memory of a goldfish.
> 
> But it's good in the first season.



The new season is good. I was worried about the dynamics with the season premier, but episode two and beyond were good

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> @Khaleesi



I edited a little more into the post.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

that point about Annalise you brought up is a central part of the show, though


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 7, 2018)

I dropped it at the end of season 2 because Wes was still alive when it ended.

It's hard for me to have a character who is so bad they kill the enjoyment of the whole work, but Wes pulled it off.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I dropped it at the end of season 2 because Wes was still alive when it ended.



wow ruthless spoiling again


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 7, 2018)

Hmm now I googled spoilers about the show and I liked what I saw.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Wesley* "*Wes*" *Gibbins*, born as *Christophe Edmond*, was one of the  of .

Might come back on the grammar of that sentence alone. Specifically the usage of the past tense.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

I thought you knew that the way you wrote your other sentence lol


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> wow ruthless spoiling again



I shouldn't be banned from discussing every show in existance just because someone in the vicinity might think of watching it as some point.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I thought you knew that the way you wrote your other sentence lol



I didn't.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Well, that's the main mystery of the first half of season three

who died

then second half is who did it and why 

and fourth is consequences of stuff


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

BUT NOW YOU KNOW


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> BUT NOW YOU KNOW



Let's put it this way, is a spoiler bad thing if it convinces me to maybe pick up the show again?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Let's put it this way, is a spoiler bad thing if it convinces me to maybe pick up the show again?


Basically how I watch anything these days

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 7, 2018)

@Zatch Braff 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't stress enough how pathetically ineffective law enforcement is in this show tho.

In only 2 seasons, 7 people died, and all deaths were all somehow connected to the same group of 8 people.

At this point they shouldn't be under investigation by some feisty local prosecutors. They should be being chased by the FBI. Which helicopters and dogs.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Zatch Braff
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



The third is about that, homing in on them with a really powerful legal opponent.


----------



## Aries (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 7, 2018)

I haven't forgotten about stats, by the way. I'll restart that once my and CR's game concludes.

But I've not read a single page of CR's game nor do I plan to, so I'll submit a form for him to complete with regards to the stuff I need to be considered relevant or not. If the stats are not accurate then blame him.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 7, 2018)

There's 2 kinds of hosts

The people like Law who have 6 games done and ready to drop at any given time

And the people like myself who get a game 70% done, then stop working on it until the week before it starts and scramble to finish it


----------



## Shiny (Jan 7, 2018)

Ill participate in my first surgery tomorrow, wish me luck because i have no fucking idea what i am supposed to do

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 4 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Melodie (Jan 7, 2018)

What kind of surgery


----------



## Shiny (Jan 7, 2018)

Melodie said:


> What kind of surgery




Well, its just a third molar lol. But i need to give a good impression or ill be fired before even get the job

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 7, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Well, its just a third molar lol. But i need to give a good impression or ill be fired before even get the job


What's your position? Good luck I was nervous on my first surgery too

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Ill participate in my first surgery tomorrow, wish me luck because i have no fucking idea what i am supposed to do




just lie still

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 7, 2018)

Yeah I was nervous my first time in surgery too, fortunately Tsunade is a great teacher

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 7, 2018)

Melodie said:


> What's your position? Good luck I was nervous on my first surgery too




Im just the helper


----------



## Shizune (Jan 7, 2018)

Ok I'm gonna need to take a poll because


Like 80% of the Nicki fans on another site I use hate this verse and think it's one of her worst but I think it's one of her best ever

so I'm gonna need to know who has the bad taste here

@Santi @Dr. White @Tiger @Baba and everyone else


----------



## Shizune (Jan 7, 2018)

Like they're out here hating on the verse intro because she repeats the word "perfect" several times

She's reasoning with the concept of perfection and pretending to misunderstand it

"Perfect? _Nobody's_ perfect?
_MY _body's perfect...
Bitch, I'M perfect!"

Genius, tbh


----------



## Shizune (Jan 7, 2018)

Also she said,

"Tell that bitch I'm Oprah, she couldn't even be Gale"

which is _exactly _what I want to say to @SinRaven


----------



## Santí (Jan 7, 2018)

Wigga why do you keep tagging me for every Nikki post.


----------



## Santí (Jan 7, 2018)

Where the fuck is my RPG mafia role?


----------



## Shizune (Jan 7, 2018)

Santi said:


> Wigga why do you keep tagging me for every Nikki post.



Because bitch, I want your objective ass, unbiased ass opinion.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 7, 2018)

Also who the fuck are these random 0 post no avatar having new people signing up for my RPG mafia game? Are y'all actually gonna play the game or are you gonna sign up and never check NF again


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 7, 2018)

Melodie said:


> What's your position? Good luck I was nervous on my first surgery too



You is doctor???


----------



## Melodie (Jan 7, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> You is doctor???



anesthetist nurse

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 7, 2018)

Never saw dragonball super have a night phase.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 8, 2018)

Melodie said:


> anesthetist nurse



-is a nurse
-comes from dubai
-"money not an issue" for her trip around amsterdam


----------



## Melodie (Jan 8, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> -is a nurse
> -comes from dubai
> -"money not an issue" for her trip around amsterdam


Hush u

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 8, 2018)

:skull:


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 8, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Hush u



this lady a walking ATM!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 8, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Like they're out here hating on the verse intro because she repeats the word "perfect" several times
> 
> She's reasoning with the concept of perfection and pretending to misunderstand it
> 
> ...


I like


----------



## Baba (Jan 8, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I mean if they're as pretty as the one @Baba  showed me I wouldn't mind moving there


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 8, 2018)

Baba said:


>

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 8, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Ok I'm gonna need to take a poll because
> 
> 
> Like 80% of the Nicki fans on another site I use hate this verse and think it's one of her worst but I think it's one of her best ever
> ...


Sorry I don't like it. I feel her rhymes lack substance and talent. That just my opinion though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 8, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Sorry I don't like it. I feel her rhymes lack substance and talent. That just my opinion though.


HA BURN

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 8, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> HA BURN

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 8, 2018)

This is why you are my favorite, you know what I like

HOT DAYUM CHERYL

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 8, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> this lady a walking ATM!!!!


Let's rob her

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 8, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> This is why you are my favorite, you know what I like
> 
> HOT DAYUM CHERYL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 8, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Let's rob her



The proper Indian response is we must scam her.

say you're a guru and only a one-time donation of $1mil can save her soul from reincarnation


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 8, 2018)

Baba said:


>


100% she is da best


----------



## Shizune (Jan 8, 2018)

Oh I'll totally concede that I don't listen to music for substance

If anything I get bored with substance

Music is kind of escape-y for me, so I don't really like when it's super grounded in reality

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 8, 2018)

from what i've heard, riverdale is horrible


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 8, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> from what i've heard, riverdale is horrible


Ain’t bad. But I’m only there for Cheryl

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 8, 2018)

Also that verse has sooo many things I wanna say to @SinRaven 

_Pull up on a BUM BITCH
And be like, "WADDUP SIS?'"_

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 8, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> The proper Indian response is we must scam her.
> 
> say you're a guru and only a one-time donation of $1mil can save her soul from reincarnation


Lol that is the old way but instead of taking it all in one go we take installments like 100 k for 10 months

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 8, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Lol that is the old way but instead of taking it all in one go we take installments like 100 k for 10 months



mel won't see it coming


----------



## Avito (Jan 8, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> mel won't see it coming


And after that she will probably thank me for robbing her


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 8, 2018)

Mohit said:


> And after that she will probably thank me for robbing her



THANK YOU, MOHIT.

you saved me from a constant cycle of reincarnation. my only other bet was to go to ganges river but you saved me the trip!!!


----------



## Avito (Jan 8, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> THANK YOU, MOHIT.
> 
> you saved me from a constant cycle of reincarnation. my only other bet was to go to ganges river but you saved me the trip!!!


Haha and will probably recommend me to her other rich friends too now that would be swell


----------



## Avito (Jan 8, 2018)

I wonder if melodie got an oil well in her backyard by the amount of money she has its is possible and she is from dubai too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 8, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Haha and will probably recommend me to her other rich friends too now that would be swell



this is so indian

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 8, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> this is so indian


It seems you know Indian too well how many India origin frnds you got irl


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 8, 2018)

Mohit said:


> It seems you know Indian too well how many India origin frnds you got irl



there was a time I was exclusively in an Indian circle and the only white guy. That must have been 30+ people.


----------



## Avito (Jan 8, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> there was a time I was exclusively in an Indian circle and the only white guy. That must have been 30+ people.


You were there for girls????


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 8, 2018)

a zatch doesn't kiss and tell

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 8, 2018)

why have you not asked me if I'm a trap?

I feel left out


----------



## Avito (Jan 8, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> why have you not asked me if I'm a trap?
> 
> I feel left out


Cause you are a total dude bro 
Unlike some here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 8, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> a zatch doesn't kiss and tell


I will take that as yes I too have done weird things when it comes to girls


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 8, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I will take that as yes I too have done weird things when it comes to girls



I'm going to sleep, but you can most definitely write those experiences here, and I will read them when I wake up with a coffee mug in my hand.

it's a date.

DON'T DISAPPOINT


----------



## Avito (Jan 8, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I'm going to sleep, but you can most definitely write those experiences here, and I will read them when I wake up with a coffee mug in my hand.
> 
> it's a date.
> 
> DON'T DISAPPOINT


Nah I won't share they are really embracing stories :blu


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 8, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I will take that as yes I too have done weird things when it comes to girls


Did you... hold her hand?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Avito (Jan 8, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Did you... hold her hand?





Zatch Braff said:


> a zatch doesn't kiss and tell


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 8, 2018)

Mohit said:


> 4


But you're not a Zatch :blobpanduh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 8, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Did you... hold her hand?





White Wolf said:


> But you're not a Zatch :blobpanduh


I m trying to be one though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 8, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I m trying to be one though


Maybe you need a name change to Zatchito


----------



## Avito (Jan 8, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Maybe you need a name change to Zatchito


Wow that's sick name bro might get it done but I can't though I just had my name changed few day ago

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 8, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Wow that's sick name bro might get it done but I can't though I just had my name changed few day ago


You have 3 name changes, and then get one yearly

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 8, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You have 3 name changes, and then get one yearly


I just had a name Change this year from mohit285  to mohit I don't want any for time being but that is good on OJ we had BP system and we can get as many as we want as long have we had enough BP


----------



## Baba (Jan 8, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I just had a name Change this year from mohit285  to mohit I don't want any for time being but that is good on OJ we had BP system and we can get as many as we want as long have we had enough BP


No, it's max 3 even in OJ.


----------



## Avito (Jan 8, 2018)

Baba said:


> No, it's max 3 even in OJ.


I wouldn't know cause I never even though of changing names


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 8, 2018)

Waiting for Red dead redemption 2 like Shizune was waiting for Nicki's album


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I wonder if melodie got an oil well in her backyard by the amount of money she has its is possible and she is from dubai too




Dubai actually doesn't have that much oil, it's the other emirates that make most of their money from that, Dubai lives on Tourism etc

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 8, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Waiting for Red dead redemption 2 like Shizune was waiting for Nicki's album


The question is will it be as dissapointing as Nicki is

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 8, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> The question is will it be as dissapointing as Nicki is



Heard the first game was dope, hope the second part is too because I plan to buy it 

Also wondering if Far Cry5 is gonna be interesting


----------



## Avito (Jan 8, 2018)

Man you guys seem to have it easy I can't seem to get time for this stuff with work life and all and when I get free time I usually watch anime and movies my watch list is too big

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 8, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Heard the first game was dope, hope the second part is too because I plan to buy it
> 
> Also wondering if Far Cry5 is gonna be interesting


They said far cry will be great. But those are just rumors these days


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 8, 2018)

I'm signing out from all mafia games that start during the next 2 months. There's a real life career related thing I need to focus on.

@Shizune @nfcnorth @Psychic @Franky

I'm still hosting my Gurren Lagann vs Kill la Kill game, though.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 8, 2018)

The internship is mine! 

But the first thing the dude said was "we won't pay you"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Friendly 2 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 8, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Did you... hold her hand?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 8, 2018)

Shiny said:


> The internship is mine!
> 
> But the first thing the dude said was "we won't pay you"



That’s how internships work

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 8, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Waiting for Red dead redemption 2 like Shizune was waiting for Nicki's album



Played the first
Lost in poker 
Killed all table 
Looted all cash anyway 
10/10 would murder all village again

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 8, 2018)

W said:


> That’s how internships work



It was supposed to change after those people complained working at the fashion magazine. sigh


----------



## Avito (Jan 8, 2018)

Shiny said:


> The internship is mine!
> 
> But the first thing the dude said was "we won't pay you"


Ii say take it I too wasn't paid for an year at my old job but it was good learning experience

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 8, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Ii say take it I too wasn't paid for an year at my old job but it was good learning experience



it's criminal. entry jobs want people with experience. how are you to acquire said experience without doing unpaid work? and how do you support yourself on a no-paycheck salary? 

But you probably still live in your family home, yeah? and you have to live with them forever


----------



## Shiny (Jan 8, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Ii say take it I too wasn't paid for an year at my old job but it was good learning experience



i learned more today than one year in the college, holy shit 



Zatch Braff said:


> it's criminal. entry jobs want people with experience. how are you to acquire said experience without doing unpaid work? and how do you support yourself on a no-paycheck salary?
> 
> But you probably still live in your family home, yeah? and you have to live with them forever



yea, its great to learn and all but a bit of money would help me a lot


----------



## Avito (Jan 8, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> it's criminal. entry jobs want people with experience. how are you to acquire said experience without doing unpaid work? and how do you support yourself on a no-paycheck salary?
> 
> But you probably still live in your family home, yeah? and you have to live with them forever


Nah I live alone it's quite common to live with family in India and too is I could still live with then but due to my job I have live alone now

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 8, 2018)

Shiny said:


> i learned more today than one year in the college, holy shit



Haha happens college can never teach what experience can but I mostly did the paper work for my reporting manager during internship but that too was quite helpful


----------



## Shiny (Jan 8, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Haha happens college can never teach what experience can but I mostly did the paper work for my reporting manager during internship but that too was quite helpful



ill clean and organize his instrumentals, and hold that thing to suck the liquid/tissue/blood from someone's mouth, but he teaches me everything that he is doing so it's cool, when i get used to it he will bring me to a hospital to see or help in more heavy surgeries( destroyed faces by accident)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 8, 2018)

Shiny said:


> ill clean and organize his instrumentals, and hold that thing to suck the liquid/tissue/blood from someone's mouth, but he teaches me everything that he is doing so it's cool, when i get used to it he will bring me to a hospital to see or help in more heavy surgeries( destroyed faces by accident)


That sounds rough thank god I didn't go into that field I just can't handle blood it makes me Dizzy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 8, 2018)

Shiny said:


> ill clean and organize his instrumentals, and hold that thing to suck the liquid/tissue/blood from someone's mouth, but he teaches me everything that he is doing so it's cool, when i get used to it he will bring me to a hospital to see or help in more heavy surgeries( destroyed faces by accident)



You're a resident right now? or what


----------



## Shiny (Jan 8, 2018)

Mohit said:


> That sounds rough thank god I didn't go into that field I just can't handle blood it makes me Dizzy



he asked   if the blood was bothering me because he almost fainted on his first time. for some unknown reason blood relax me, its so beautiful 

i was going to post a picture but better not lol

i hope i don't break any instrumental, those things are ridiculous expensive


 this thing is around 300 reals, half of the brazilian's families live with less than 900 reals per month


----------



## Shiny (Jan 8, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> You're a resident right now? or what



intern

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 8, 2018)

Shiny said:


> this thing is around 300 reals, half of the brazilian's families live with less than 900 reals per month


Looks like something you pluck your nose hair with.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 8, 2018)

We're in the age of Spam now.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 8, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> We're in the age of Spam now.



Spam was invented in WW2 - around 1937


----------



## Avito (Jan 8, 2018)

Shiny said:


> he asked   if the blood was bothering me because he almost fainted on his first time. for some unknown reason blood relax me, its so beautiful
> 
> i was going to post a picture but better not lol
> 
> ...


You know most of the serial killers and psychopath are in medical field you are someone people should keep an eye on

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 8, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Looks like something you pluck your nose hair with.


I got one in my house it only cost me around a dollar


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 8, 2018)

@White Wolf is a serial killer

and he probably moos at his victims before they take their last breaths

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 8, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> @White Wolf is a serial killer
> 
> and he probably moos at his victims before they take their last breaths


If I was a serial killer my first victim would be myself

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Old 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 8, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> @White Wolf is a serial killer
> 
> and he probably moos at his victims before they take their last breaths


Yeah and probably got a caller in his attic too

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 8, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Yeah and probably got a caller in his attic too


Celler


----------



## Avito (Jan 8, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> If I was a serial killer my first victim would be myself


That would be a suicide and you be able to commit more murder that would not make you a serial killer you would only be a murderer


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 8, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Celler



I thought you meant collar, like he put collars on his victim.

no one has a cellar in an attic. is that even possible

MOJITOOOOO


----------



## Avito (Jan 8, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I thought you meant collar, like he put collars on his victim.
> 
> no one has a cellar in an attic. is that even possible
> 
> MOJITOOOOO


What the fuck I got one in mine though

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 8, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I thought you meant collar, like he put collars on his victim.
> 
> no one has a cellar in an attic. is that even possible
> 
> MOJITOOOOO


Collars are pretty common tho.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 8, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Collars are pretty common tho.


So you collecting collar of your victims then


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 8, 2018)

Mohit said:


> So you collecting collar of your victims then



*Spoiler*: __ 









Only if they're stylish.


----------



## Avito (Jan 8, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You into kinky stuff


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2018)

wew

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 8, 2018)

Didi said:


> wew



Have you ever heard of a cellar in an attic?

attics are in the roof
cellars are underground


----------



## Avito (Jan 8, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Have you ever heard of a cellar in an attic?
> 
> attics are in the roof
> cellars are underground


And I m dumb

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2018)

yeah I have no fucking idea how that would work


but I was wew'ing at WW who either has some nice lewd slave or is a sissy mofo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 8, 2018)

Didi said:


> yeah I have no fucking idea how that would work
> 
> 
> but I was wew'ing at WW who either has some nice lewd slave or is a sissy mofo



He's into petplay

and no, I didn't know what that meant before he told me. 

and no, i will not repeat it.


----------



## Avito (Jan 8, 2018)

Didi said:


> yeah I have no fucking idea how that would work
> 
> 
> but I was wew'ing at WW who either has some nice lewd slave or is a sissy mofo


Its his he likes to wear it and do cos play of furries


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2018)

that's possible too I suppose yeah, wouldn't surprise me about WW just cuz of the name 


though I assumed slightly otherwise just cuz of how pink and 'fabulous' the example he posted is


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2018)

also aww

Zatch is so innocent and cute
how old are you Zatch?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 8, 2018)

Didi said:


> that's possible too I suppose yeah, wouldn't surprise me about WW just cuz of the name
> 
> 
> though I assumed slightly otherwise just cuz of how pink and 'fabulous' the example he posted is



LOL
LOL
LOL


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 8, 2018)

Didi said:


> also aww
> 
> Zatch is so innocent and cute
> how old are you Zatch?



in my twenties


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> in my twenties




gotta be more specific than that, most NFers fall into that


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 8, 2018)

Didi said:


> gotta be more specific than that, most NFers fall into that



no, i will not be age shamed


----------



## Shiny (Jan 8, 2018)

Between shizune and mr waffles age


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 8, 2018)

Kys zatch

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 8, 2018)

Mohit said:


> And I m dumb


I screenshotted this so I can use it during games

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 8, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Between shizune and mr waffles age



How old is Shizune?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 8, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks cute

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 8, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> How old is Shizune?



in his twenties* *


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 8, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> That looks cute


I can show you a lot more.


----------



## Nois (Jan 8, 2018)

Evening .


----------



## Shiny (Jan 8, 2018)

Noisu


----------



## Avito (Jan 8, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> I screenshotted this so I can use it during games


Man you really are a tsundere for me


----------



## Stelios (Jan 8, 2018)

Dat collar 
It looks like something a 16 year old would buy in order to get a bj from his girlfriend

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 8, 2018)

@Tiger


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> no, i will not be age shamed




if you don't tell me I'm gonna assume you're 17


----------



## Shiny (Jan 8, 2018)

i didn't see when he joined, i just checked his ava and thought he joined in 2017


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2018)

7-year olds can join this forum so he could be 20


----------



## Avito (Jan 8, 2018)

Nahi imagine him to be a 14 year old pimpley faced kid beating off to pornhub


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 8, 2018)

Never seen so many roles put in a thread before


----------



## Magic (Jan 8, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> How old is Shizune?


Barely legal

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shizune (Jan 8, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm signing out from all mafia games that start during the next 2 months. There's a real life career related thing I need to focus on.
> 
> @Shizune @nfcnorth @Psychic @Franky
> 
> I'm still hosting my Gurren Lagann vs Kill la Kill game, though.



Aw I'm sorry to hear you won't be playing my game, but I'm happy you're getting opportunities. You're a smart one.

Anyways,


I'm here to discuss the fact that this is still a BOP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 8, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> How old is Shizune?



Lol, I turn 21 on the 23rd of this month actually.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 9, 2018)

Let us also mourn for CL, who really had me thinking she was gonna be the next queen of rap for a minute. I was FOOLED, DECEIVED and BAMBOOZLED. This music video still SMACKS though.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 9, 2018)

Wow, women really are everything. Male artists could never, with their boring ass outfits and deep ass voices!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 9, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Wow, women really are everything. Male artists could never, with their boring ass outfits and deep ass voices!


Call me when they learn to play instruments.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Cromer (Jan 9, 2018)

Bah humbug


----------



## Shizune (Jan 9, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Call me when they learn to play instruments.



I hope this was a joke?


----------



## Shizune (Jan 9, 2018)

Anyways, I need Laix to suddenly return after a 5 year hiatus to accuse me of copying him to complete our Lil Kim -> Nicki Minaj parallel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 9, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Lol, I turn 21 on the 23rd of this month actually.



This explains many things. Aquarius men either kill each other or conquer the world.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 9, 2018)

Aquarius is far and away the best sign. All you other bitches are so basic by comparison.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 9, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Aquarius is far and away the best sign. All you other bitches are so basic by comparison.



I know thank you for recognizing my awesomeness. If I squash you like a bug it’s only because there can be only one Aquarius here.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 9, 2018)

I am cryingggg laughing right now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 9, 2018)

Stelios said:


> This explains many things. Aquarius men either kill each other or conquer the world.




Guess I need to kill you both


----------



## Melodie (Jan 9, 2018)

@Savage s tbh


----------



## Stelios (Jan 9, 2018)

Didi said:


> Guess I need to kill you both


----------



## Avito (Jan 9, 2018)

The 90s batman still one of the best animation ever I can never get tired of watching it


----------



## Nois (Jan 9, 2018)

Holy shit, it's Batman!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 9, 2018)

Scorpios rule

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1 | Old 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 9, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I know thank you for recognizing my awesomeness. If I squash you like a bug it’s only because there can be only one Aquarius here.



stelios has talked about squashing bugs for a while now. i think it may be a fetish


----------



## Avito (Jan 9, 2018)

Do you guys really believe in zodiac signs


----------



## Stelios (Jan 9, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Do you guys really believe in zodiac signs



No but Hitler did


----------



## Avito (Jan 9, 2018)

Stelios said:


> No but Hitler did


What's Hitler gotta do with any of us


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 9, 2018)

Why you so hostile over zodiac signs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 9, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Why you so hostile over zodiac signs


Wow where did you found the hostility in that??


----------



## Baba (Jan 9, 2018)

Somehow every Zodiac sign describes me perfectly


----------



## Avito (Jan 9, 2018)

Baba said:


> Somehow every Zodiac sign describes me perfectly


It doesn't only apply to you it can be applied for everyone


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 9, 2018)

Watch out for mohit the zodiac police


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 9, 2018)

Pisces fits me really well

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm Virgo btw


----------



## Avito (Jan 9, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Watch out for mohit the zodiac police


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 9, 2018)

Mohit said:


>



shiva the star dancer


----------



## Avito (Jan 9, 2018)

Baba said:


> I'm Virgo btw


----------



## Baba (Jan 9, 2018)

You don't know Kanye?


----------



## Avito (Jan 9, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> shiva the star dancer


Damm this does sounds cool maybe I should change my name to shiva


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 9, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Damm this does sounds cool maybe I should change my name to shiva



and you can make your avatar of shiva stomping on baba. a win-win


----------



## Avito (Jan 9, 2018)

Baba said:


> You don't know Kanye?


Oh that guy yeah I know


----------



## Baba (Jan 9, 2018)

@White Wolf asked me


----------



## Avito (Jan 9, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> and you can make your avatar of shiva stomping on baba. a win-win


Wow you do have some cool idea bro,  but the thing is I like my name it's one of the name of Lord krishna

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 9, 2018)

Baba said:


> @White Wolf asked me


I don't see him anywhere


----------



## Baba (Jan 9, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I don't see him anywhere


He deleted his post


----------



## Avito (Jan 9, 2018)

Baba said:


> He deleted his post


No way bro why would he do that you just wanted to tell us your sign right be honest we won't make fun of you


----------



## Baba (Jan 9, 2018)

Mohit said:


> No way bro why would he do that you just wanted to tell us your sign right be honest we won't make fun of you


Fun of what?


----------



## Avito (Jan 9, 2018)

Baba said:


> Fun of what?


You apprently????


----------



## Baba (Jan 9, 2018)

Mohit said:


> You apprently????


For what?


----------



## Avito (Jan 9, 2018)

Baba said:


> For what?


For telling us your zodiac sign when no one even asked for it


----------



## Baba (Jan 9, 2018)

Mohit said:


> For telling us your zodiac sign when no one even asked for it


How is that funny?


----------



## Avito (Jan 9, 2018)

Baba said:


> How is that funny?


I don't know you tell me


----------



## Baba (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Avito (Jan 9, 2018)

Go to sleep bro you might be high


----------



## Stelios (Jan 9, 2018)

is mohit our new edge lord?


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 9, 2018)

Stelios said:


> is mohit our new edge lord?


*supreme autist

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 9, 2018)

Stelios said:


> is mohit our new edge lord?





No, he's not.


----------



## Avito (Jan 9, 2018)

Edge Lord???!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 9, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Pisces fits me really well


Pisces are best!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 9, 2018)

Why does my sign have to be named cancer.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 9, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> Why does my sign have to be named cancer.



巨蟹宮　is cool in Japanese.


----------



## Avito (Jan 9, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> Why does my sign have to be named cancer.


Cause all this crap can give us cancer


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 9, 2018)

HIMYM is life and love

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 9, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> HIMYM is life and love


Only because of barney and Robin to be honest
The ending was meh though

Reactions: Agree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## poutanko (Jan 10, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Pisces are best!


Have to agree with this eventhough I'm not one 

I always have at least 1 Pisces as my close friend (from kindergarten, elementary, middle, high, uni). Even have 3 (out of 5) during uni  my dad is one too (best dad!)  the cousin I'm closest with is one as well

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 10, 2018)

What's a zodiac sign

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 10, 2018)

Myer and Briggs is where its at ENFP 4 lyfe


----------



## poutanko (Jan 10, 2018)

My late friend was one too


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 10, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Only because of barney and Robin to be honest
> The ending was meh though


Characters in order of awesomeness

Barney
Lily
Marshall



Patrice




Jenette 



Ted
Robin


Those 2 were terrible lol and the ending was meh correct. I loved the alternate ending though.


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 10, 2018)

poutanko said:


> My late friend was one too


What are you bunny


----------



## poutanko (Jan 10, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> What are you bunny


Capricorn, one of the stubborn signs


----------



## Katou (Jan 10, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Characters in order of awesomeness
> 
> Barney
> Lily
> ...


Wait...no Kal Penn?


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Characters in order of awesomeness
> 
> Barney
> Lily
> ...


Wait there wa an alternate ending


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 10, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Capricorn, one of the stubborn signs


OH that makes sense 


Priscilla said:


> Wait...no Kal Penn?


his name is Kevin. And I was just showing how far down ted and robin were. That’s not actually my list.


Mohit said:


> Wait there wa an alternate ending


Ofc


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 10, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Characters in order of awesomeness
> 
> Barney
> Lily
> ...



Barney was the best tbh, liked the other 4 of their group. Dunno who jenette and Patrice are  

Never saw the ending of HIMYM, think I dropped it at some point cause too lazy to wait for new episodes


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 10, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Barney was the best tbh, liked the other 4 of their group. Dunno who jenette and Patrice are
> 
> Never saw the ending of HIMYM, think I dropped it at some point cause too lazy to wait for new episodes


Broki finish the damn show. It's favorite andnive seen it 36 times lol

The ending could have been better and if I were you I’d find the alternate ending if you ever do decide to finish


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 10, 2018)

Ending was great

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 10, 2018)

Barney was too iconic that it wouldn't be HIMYM without him

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 10, 2018)

_When my album drop these bitches is gon' cry in the car!
All your yes-men out here lyin', had you dyin' to spar!
You was tryin' too hard!

I am the queen, FACTS!
I'm everything she lacks!
Bitch get on your KNEECAP!
_
It's time. She's coming. ​


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

He was heart and sou lot the whole series from first episode he was awesome ne...  Ledgend wait for it


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

Dairy


----------



## Katou (Jan 10, 2018)

cream


----------



## Shizune (Jan 10, 2018)

I hated Barney, it felt like that character was written by a high schooler.


----------



## Katou (Jan 10, 2018)

would be boring if everyone acted sophisticated

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 10, 2018)

HIMYM >>> Friends

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 10, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> HIMYM >>> Friends



Wow you really fucking tried it.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 10, 2018)

Phoebe alone > HIMYM's entire cast.


----------



## poutanko (Jan 10, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> OH that makes sense


Ikr


----------



## Katou (Jan 10, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> HIMYM >>> Friends


Don't start World War 3


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 10, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Phoebe alone > HIMYM's entire cast.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 10, 2018)

Ted's generic girlfriend x > all the main cast


----------



## Katou (Jan 10, 2018)

Walter White > any TV casts


----------



## Shizune (Jan 10, 2018)

You know.

I've never felt more personally attacked than right now when you're coming for TV legend Phoebe Buffay.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 10, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Walter White > any TV casts



Byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 10, 2018)

Shizune said:


> You know.
> 
> I've never felt more personally attacked than right now when you're coming for TV legend Phoebe Buffay.



dr. white right now


----------



## Shizune (Jan 10, 2018)

Just so we're _abundantly _clear, The Golden Girls had _the greatest _cast _of all time _and you can get that ass beat if you say otherwise.

JUST SO WE'RE ON THE SAME PAGE.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 10, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Just so we're _abundantly _clear, The Golden Girls had _the greatest _cast _of all time _and you can get that ass beat if you say otherwise.
> 
> JUST SO WE'RE ON THE SAME PAGE.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 10, 2018)

Barney tries to be Blanche Devereaux so badly. He's never gonna be Blanche!


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 10, 2018)

As long as we respect the GOATfathers


----------



## Baba (Jan 10, 2018)

Eh I like Friends better than HIMYM too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 10, 2018)

Mr. Waffles agrees about the golden girls comment. I wonder why?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cromer (Jan 10, 2018)

Good morning y'all

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shizune (Jan 10, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Mr. Waffles agrees about the golden girls comment. I wonder why?



Mr. Waffles is Sophia Petrillo to a T.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 10, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Mr. Waffles agrees about the golden girls comment. I wonder why?



Because I watched that show back in the day.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Old 4


----------



## Shizune (Jan 10, 2018)

Can we start a community movement to rate all of Mr. Waffles's posts "old"


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 10, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Since we apparently can't be bothered to start a community movement to stop supporting and monetizing sexual violence



I haven't seen Kill la Kill. Sexual assault is the premise of the show? 



Shizune said:


> Can we start a community movement to rate all of Mr. Waffles's posts "old"



yes


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 10, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Broki finish the damn show. It's favorite andnive seen it 36 times lol
> 
> The ending could have been better and if I were you I’d find the alternate ending if you ever do decide to finish



Yeah, I will do that soon, haha 

I'm getting curious on that alternate ending, sounds like it's really good  

Have you seen scrubs, did you like the ending?


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 10, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Yeah, I will do that soon, haha
> 
> I'm getting curious on that alternate ending, sounds like it's really good
> 
> Have you seen scrubs, did you like the ending?


Yes, the ending was great with their beach trip.


----------



## Baba (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Baba (Jan 10, 2018)

In my defense, I've never watched that show


----------



## Stelios (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Katou (Jan 10, 2018)

could u stop deleting messages smh


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 10, 2018)

What my dudes


----------



## Baba (Jan 10, 2018)

Now it looks like I'm talking to myself


----------



## Didi (Jan 10, 2018)

Shizune said:


> You know.
> 
> I've never felt more personally attacked than right now when you're coming for TV legend Phoebe Buffay.




but phoebe is easily the worst Friend
I love Friends though, really comfy


----------



## Didi (Jan 10, 2018)

Red Ross > Chandler > Ross > Monica > Joey > Rachel >>>>>> Phoebe

she's just a bit too LOLSORANDUMBXD for my tastes

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Baba (Jan 10, 2018)

Didi said:


> Red Ross > Chandler > Ross > Monica > Joey > Rachel >>>>>> Phoebe
> 
> she's just a bit too LOLSORANDUMBXD for my tastes


For me it's Phoebe > Chandler = Joey > Monica = Ross= Rachel


----------



## Didi (Jan 10, 2018)

Also
Lily > Barney > Marshall > Powergap > Ted > Robin

Though on a rewatch I'm more noticing how much of a terrible person Lily is, but it's a sitcom so eh, you're not supposed to think about them as realistic characters too much. And she is funny.


----------



## poutanko (Jan 10, 2018)

Joey>Phoebe>Chandler>Monica>Ross>Rachel


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

How the he'll can people put pheobey above the joey and chandler due it's beyond my understanding


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

Also in HIMYM it will be like 
Barney > Robin > lilly > Marshall > Victoria > ted's mom >  all his ex girl friends >>>>>>> entire side cast >>>> then Ted


----------



## Stelios (Jan 10, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Joey>Phoebe>Chandler>Monica>Ross>Rachel

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nois (Jan 10, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Joey>Phoebe>Chandler>Monica>Ross>Rachel


You hit your head...

Joey and Chandler > everyone. Always and forever.

Also, duck and chicken

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 10, 2018)

Card Captor Sakura da besto

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 10, 2018)

everyone has watched it already... but i still want to re-watch the original before i get to that


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

Haven't watched it yet


----------



## Katou (Jan 10, 2018)

Great...


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 10, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Yeah, I will do that soon, haha
> 
> I'm getting curious on that alternate ending, sounds like it's really good
> 
> Have you seen scrubs, did you like the ending?


I’ve seen a few episodes but never got into it tbh. Never shown much actually on tv when I was younger


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 10, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Also in HIMYM it will be like
> Barney > Robin > lilly > Marshall > Victoria > ted's mom >  all his ex girl friends >>>>>>> entire side cast >>>> then Ted



Nah

Barney > Marshall > Lily > Ted > Robin

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Great...


That was a whole lot of nothing


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Nah
> 
> Barney > Marshall > Lily > Ted > Robin


I really find Robin beautiful I will always place her above everyone else except barney but yeah Marshall and lilt were great doesn't matter if we place one over other.  The worst part of series was Ted


----------



## Didi (Jan 10, 2018)

Being beautiful does not make you a good sitcom character


----------



## Katou (Jan 10, 2018)

Mohit said:


> That was a whole lot of nothing


Told u would regret it


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 10, 2018)

Phoebe > Chandler > Joey > Monica > Rachel > Ross 

Barney > Robin > Lily > Marshall > Ted

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 10, 2018)

I'll go with ...

Barney > Marshall = Robin > Lily > Ted


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 10, 2018)

Friends is way more fun to me, but I have to say the HIMYM characters are less one dimensional.


----------



## poutanko (Jan 10, 2018)

Nois said:


> You hit your head...
> 
> Joey and Chandler > everyone. Always and forever.
> 
> Also, duck and chicken


That's why they need to be cockblocked

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 10, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Great...



Girl in this day and age this kind of thing warrants two spoiler tags max.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Old 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Friends is way more fun to me, but I have to say the HIMYM characters are less one dimensional.


Ted was one dimensional


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 10, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I really find Robin beautiful I will always place her above everyone else except barney but yeah Marshall and lilt were great doesn't matter if we place one over other.  The worst part of series was Ted



I've always identified with Ted myself. Though I admit he is less funny than the other three.

But Robin is less funny than the top 3 while also being a huge bitch at the last episode. I don't forgive her for how she treated Barney.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 10, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Ted was one dimensional



Not really. It's just his character arc loops a few times due to the show having 9 seasons. But he is a pretty complex character compared to say, Ross (who would be his Friends counterpart).

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I've always identified with Ted myself. Though I admit he is less funny than the other three.
> 
> But Robin is less funny than the top 3 while also being a huge bitch at the last episode. I don't forgive her for how she treated Barney.


Their relationship was doomed from eh start she was a bitch that is true she never wanted a family and kidd and all


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Not really. It's just his character arc loops a few times due to the show having 9 seasons. But he is a pretty complex character compared to say, Ross (who would be his Friends counterpart).


Rosa was totally a boring character and yeah they both were kinda same but Ted was only fun to watch when he was with barney he brought out the best in ted's character


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 10, 2018)

I don't think Robin is a bitch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 10, 2018)

Didi said:


> Being beautiful does not make you a good sitcom character


You are arguing with mohit logic


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> You are arguing with mohit logic


Don'tt even know how to respond it's my openion it got nothing to do with you she wa a good character even if we take beauty out


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 10, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Don'tt even know how to respond it's my openion it got nothing to do with you she wa a good character even if we take beauty out


She was good in the beginning imo. After her and Barney ended she went to shit imo. And the fact ted and robin   Basicslly gawked over her the whole time while she couldn’t make her mind and strung them both along while talking to other dudes was annoying in itself.

I don’t like ted as much because of the later seasons with his obsession over her. It was very meh. And that’s why the ending (for most people) was basically crappy. Not terrible, but not good and the way the mother ended up really pissed people off


----------



## Stelios (Jan 10, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I've always identified with Ted myself. Though I admit he is less funny than the other three.
> 
> But Robin is less funny than the top 3 while also being a huge bitch at the last episode. I don't forgive her for how she treated Barney.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> She was good in the beginning imo. After her and Barney ended she went to shit imo. And the fact ted and robin   Basicslly gawked over her the whole time while she couldn’t make her mind and strung them both along while talking to other dudes was annoying in itself.
> 
> I don’t like ted as much because of the later seasons with his obsession over her. It was very meh. And that’s why the ending (for most people) was basically crappy. Not terrible, but not good and the way the mother ended up really pissed people off


When that happened the story had alredy ran through its course,  producers  were just try to squeeze as much money as possible so yeah her character got ruined then but so did every other character Marshall and Lily were the same. When they had baby it was fun at start but not so soon it turned into crap the last 2 seasons were bad


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 10, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I don't think Robin is a bitch.



She was like "so Barney here is the thing I'm marrying you but you gotta respect my career yet I reserve the right to mock you for your own career choices, the right to spend whatever time I want to away from you, and I don't have to give anything to you. You are a mere acessory for my enjoyment between a trip and another".

Like, it's okay if she wanted career to be the maximum, absolute focus of her life. But then she should not have married him. If you marry someone you are accepting that you two have to give consessions to each other, etc. The whole thing was completely unilateral.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 10, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> She was good in the beginning imo. After her and Barney ended she went to shit imo. And the fact ted and robin   Basicslly gawked over her the whole time while she couldn’t make her mind and strung them both along while talking to other dudes was annoying in itself.
> 
> I don’t like ted as much because of the later seasons with his obsession over her. It was very meh. And that’s why the ending (for most people) was basically crappy. Not terrible, but not good and the way the mother ended up really pissed people off



I liked the ending, I thought it was pretty realistic. It was less about Ted ending with Robin and more of a message about enjoying every moment of life. But I think it kind of ruined the last season in hindsight. Like, if BarneyxRobin's wedding was not that important, we should have had 4-5 episodes focused on it at most, then the rest of the reason showing why they did not match, and showing more of Ted and the Mother's romance.

This show had a problem dealing with status quo. The first break up between Barney and Robin was also forced as fuck. Like they wanted to come back to the previous status but did not plan it ahead.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 10, 2018)

>Ross
>boring

Ross was hilarious. Neurotic pedantic (and in the first few seasons, needy sad sack) asshole? Sure. Boring? nahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 10, 2018)

The Robin thing pissed me off too because the show portrayed the whole thing as Barney's fault, as if he didn't end with anyone because he is incapable of being monogamic. When the truth is that he was always 100% loyal to Robin. He likes easy sex but whenever he got into a relationship he would turn into a romantic guy. So he ends the show alone while Robin gets to score Ted later after she gets bored of travelling.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 10, 2018)

Didi said:


> >Ross
> >boring
> 
> Ross was hilarious. Neurotic pedantic (and in the first few seasons, needy sad sack) asshole? Sure. Boring? nahhhhhhhhhhhh



I didn't say he was boring, just one-dimensional.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 10, 2018)

Some people may not like the ending but it wasn't that bad of a ending. First episode ending with Ted and Robin, makes sense final episode ends with them aswell. 

How I met your mother more like How I Banged your Aunt Robin amirite guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 10, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> everyone has watched it already... but i still want to re-watch the original before i get to that



My bruddah you do not know de wey. I must show u de whey


----------



## Didi (Jan 10, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I didn't say he was boring, just one-dimensional.




yeah but Mohit said boring


----------



## Stelios (Jan 10, 2018)

Didi said:


> yeah but Mohit said boring



Lynch him


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 10, 2018)

*[vote lynch Mohit]*

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 10, 2018)

BTw they have been thinking about doing the how I met your father spin-off and that would be freaking awesome.

But it just seems out of reach.

Don’t get me wrong I didn’t hate the ending, I was more upset about the mother and how she ended more then anything. That’s why I like the alternate ending more.

I didn’t like how Barney and robin ended and yes it seemed very forced.

I always liked lily. She was definitely the center of that group


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 10, 2018)

horrible sitcom talk STILL going on??

shizune deleted his posts??


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 10, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> horrible sitcom talk STILL going on??
> 
> shizune deleted his posts??


You know what the best sitcom is? 


Our lives

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 10, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You know what the best sitcom is?
> 
> 
> Our lives



Thank you,

Camus
Kierkegaard
Beckett
Ionesco


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 10, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Thank you,
> 
> Camus
> Kierkegaard
> ...


That went so over my head I'm seeing China


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 10, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> That went so over my head I'm seeing China



Can you see China from your house with binoculars?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 10, 2018)

Has anyone seen this show? First season was sublime.



@Didi 

WW, you'd like it


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 10, 2018)

First four minutes of the show.

I POST THIS but don't look at the "what's next" or you'll be spoiled. maybe open it on incognito mode so youtube doesn't make you receive 'recommended for you' spoilers


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 10, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Can you see China from your house with binoculars?


Considering how many of them seek refuge here I may as well


----------



## Didi (Jan 10, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Has anyone seen this show? First season was sublime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've heard of it, it's on my radar for [sometime in the future]TM

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 10, 2018)

Vampire zombie series are the best


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

Didi said:


> yeah but Mohit said boring


Indeed he was boring when compared to joey and chandler


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 10, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Considering how many of them seek refuge here I may as well



I didn't know your country was a hotbed for Chinese refugees... 


Shiny said:


> Vampire zombie series are the best



you're dumb and have no taste 



Didi said:


> I've heard of it, it's on my radar for [sometime in the future]TM



it's a shame it got cancelled because they had to change season two to cram the whole storyline in

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Vampire zombie series are the best


Have you seen shiki anime???  It's one of best vampire stories ever totally different take on the genera compared to TV series


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Considering how many of them seek refuge here I may as well


Which country do you live in???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 10, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I didn't know your country was a hotbed for Chinese refugees...


They don't need visas and they open up chinese thrift shops amazingly easy for some reason

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Stelios (Jan 10, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Considering how many of them seek refuge here I may as well



Pretty sure the ones you are talking about are from the Middle East and not the Far East


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 10, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> They don't need visas and they open up chinese thrift shops amazingly easy for some reason



i like it when I learn new things


----------



## Katou (Jan 10, 2018)

Aries said:


> My bruddah you do not know de wey. I must show u de whey


Where is de whey ?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 10, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Pretty sure the ones you are talking about are from the Middle East and not the Far East


I don't have a problem mixing up Chinese with Middle Eastern folk.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 10, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Where is de whey ?



this is what whey looks like. not pretty.


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> i like it when I learn new things


I don't believe things over Internet they aren't credible just like WW

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 10, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> this is what whey looks like. not pretty.


Looks like Peach juice

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I don't have a problem mixing up Chinese with Middle Eastern folk.


By eastern you mean middle east otherwise they all look same to me with little difference


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> you're dumb and have no taste



Why say that vampire genre is good and we have walking dead in zombie genera pretty much next best show after game of Thrones currently


----------



## Stelios (Jan 10, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I don't have a problem mixing up Chinese with Middle Eastern folk.



obviously


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 10, 2018)

Stelios said:


> obviously


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 10, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Why say that vampire genre is good and we have walking dead in zombie genera pretty much next best show after game of Thrones currently



I don't watch those shows, mojito 

I've never read nor seen GoT.

I've never read nor seen The Walking Dead.

I've never read nor seen Twilight.


----------



## Aries (Jan 10, 2018)

Its hard being the only Lawful Good here

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 10, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I've never read nor seen GoT.


Change this



Zatch Braff said:


> I've never read nor seen The Walking Dead.
> 
> I've never read nor seen Twilight.


Don't change this


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 10, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Looks like Peach juice



it really doesn't


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 10, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Change this
> 
> 
> Don't change this



no - like I told Ava, I see no point in doing anything GoT related when the fans seem like cracked-out addicts waiting for the latest installment.


----------



## Baba (Jan 10, 2018)

Walking Dead is a good show

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 10, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> no - like I told Ava, I see no point in doing anything GoT related when the fans seem like cracked-out addicts waiting for the latest installment.


Well by the time you catch up last season will come out and bingo bango you escape addiction


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 10, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Well by the time you catch up last season will come out and bingo bango you escape addiction



I heard the last six episodes of the show won't be done until 2019


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 10, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I heard the last six episodes of the show won't be done until 2019


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 10, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>



suck it


----------



## Shiny (Jan 10, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> you're dumb and have no taste



have a ningen 



Mohit said:


> Have you seen shiki anime???  It's one of best vampire stories ever totally different take on the genera compared to TV series



ill check it out 



Mohit said:


> Why say that vampire genre is good and we have walking dead in zombie genera pretty much next best show after game of Thrones currently



the show is downhill lol, too much drama and different things from the comic imo
im watching the strain, guilhermo del toro directed it, the vampires are similiar to those from blade 2 



White Wolf said:


> Change this
> 
> 
> Don't change this



the TWD comic is solid


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 10, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> suck it



I ain't even mad since I'm lazy as shit to watch lel

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I don't watch those shows, mojito
> 
> I've never read nor seen GoT.
> 
> ...


Do not take the name of twilight crap in same paragraph as got any Walking dead


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 10, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Do not take the name of twilight crap in same paragraph as got any Walking dead



YOU'RE NOT MY PAPA. I COMPARE WHAT I WANT.



Shiny said:


> have a ningen



ningen means human being

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> no - like I told Ava, I see no point in doing anything GoT related when the fans seem like cracked-out addicts waiting for the latest installment.


Really dude the TV show fans are nothing I have been waiting for next book for like 5 years now after first 2 season I couldn't control myself and switched to books


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> YOU'RE NOT MY PAPA. I COMPARE WHAT I WANT.g



Is this the way to talk to your father


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 10, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Really dude the TV show fans are nothing I have been waiting for next book for like 5 years now after first 2 season I couldn't control myself and switched to books



it's the same thing, no? and to my knowledge, the show will end before the books - so either way I will have to wait.

Plus, I'm very cultured. I will probably dislike your popular media.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 10, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Is this the way to talk to your father



just because you're an inch taller than me doesn't mean you can baby me


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> just because you're an inch taller than me doesn't mean you can baby me


Taller is Taller doesn't matter of its an inch or a mm *pats the head

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 10, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Plus, I'm very cultured. I will probably dislike your popular media.


Hah

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 10, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Taller is Taller doesn't matter of its an inch or a mm *pats the head

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 10, 2018)

The comics are great but I never got into the Walking Dead show.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> it's the same thing, no? and to my knowledge, the show will end before the books - so either way I will have to wait.
> 
> Plus, I'm very cultured. I will probably dislike your popular media.


Not everything that's popular is bad the original work is way better and detailed the TV series has removed many character and I wrapping up the story totally different after 4th season


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> The comics are great but I never got into the Walking Dead show.


There are what too many chapters for me to read in walking dead is it worth it I have seen the show it is good


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 10, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Not everything that's popular is bad the original work is way better and detailed the TV series has removed many character and I wrapping up the story totally different after 4th season



depends on if I enjoy the prose or not


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 10, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> The comics are great but I never got into the Walking Dead show.


I got bored of it (ironically) at the supposedly best part when Negan showed up. It has its moments but more often than not it's so slow paced and dull.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 10, 2018)

On GoT:

The books are unlikely to ever end. The author is a 69 year old man who is writing them at a ratio of 1 book every 7+ years, and seems to be slowing down. Plus looking at the released chapters from Book 6 it seems the story is going very slowly so it might need 8 books instead of 7 to end properly.

Heck, at the current rate I'm starting to doubt we'll even see Book 6 at all. The author keeps moving the goal posts (he once said he would finish in 2015, now he is saying he MIGHT finish it in 2019) and coming up with a billion side projects other than writing. I think he stopped caring.

I'm probably going to watch the show eventually. And hope the author doesn't forget to include a line in his will allowing somebody else to finish the books for him after his death.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Old 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 10, 2018)

wrong thread BUT I DON'T CARE

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> depends on if I enjoy the prose or not


Try the books Tey are compared to tolikn 's Lord of the rings


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> On GoT:
> 
> The books are unlikely to ever end. The author is a 69 year old man who is writing them at a ratio of 1 book every 7+ years, and seems to be slowing down. Plus looking at the released chapters from Book 6 it seems the story is going very slowly so it might need 8 books instead of 7 to end properly.
> 
> ...


To in short it's same as berserk


----------



## Shizune (Jan 10, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Indeed he was boring when compared to joey and chandler



Oh please, Joey and Chandler were a snoozefest.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 10, 2018)

Also I imagine the HBO series had a big influence on making George Martin feel like he didn't need to finish the book series anymore.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Oh please, Joey and Chandler were a snoozefest.


No they were most of the funny moments were because of them


----------



## Katou (Jan 10, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> it really doesn't


have u seen peach juice


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 10, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> have u seen peach juice



It's more orange


----------



## Katou (Jan 10, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> It's more orange


its definitely light transparent yellow ... i drink-ed it like a week ago 
from a can of literal peaches...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 10, 2018)

drink-ed


----------



## Katou (Jan 10, 2018)

Didi said:


> drink-ed


i didn't know how to word it 
ENG is not my 1st language

DRINK DRINK DRINK SWALLOWED

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 10, 2018)

I drank some juice from a can of figurative peaches last week
it was certifiably kafkaesque

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 10, 2018)

Didi said:


> I drank some juice from a can of figurative peaches last week
> it was certifiably kafkaesque


drank drank drank

okay i got it . I memorized it...


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

It's like read read read you write it in same manner but pronounce differently???


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 10, 2018)

Mohit said:


> It's like read read read you write it in same manner but pronounce differently???



Read rhymes with lead, and read rhymes with lead, but read and lead don’t rhyme, and neither do read and lead.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Read rhymes with lead, and read rhymes with lead, but read and lead don’t rhyme, and neither do read and lead.


English


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 10, 2018)

All this sitcom talk, it's missing one thing:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 10, 2018)

Mohit said:


> English



Dearest creature in creation, 
Study English pronunciation. 
I will teach you in my verse 
Sounds like corpse, corps, horse, and worse. 
I will keep you, Suzy, busy, 
Make your head with heat grow dizzy. 
Tear in eye, your dress will tear. 
So shall I! Oh hear my prayer.

Just compare heart, beard, and heard, 
Dies and diet, lord and word, 
Sword and sward, retain and Britain. 
(Mind the latter, how it's written.) 
Now I surely will not plague you 
With such words as plaque and ague. 
But be careful how you speak: 
Say break and steak, but bleak and streak; 
Cloven, oven, how and low, 
Script, receipt, show, poem, and toe.

Hear me say, devoid of trickery, 
Daughter, laughter, and Terpsichore, 
Typhoid, measles, topsails, aisles, 
Exiles, similes, and reviles; 
Scholar, vicar, and cigar, 
Solar, mica, war and far; 
One, anemone, Balmoral, 
Kitchen, lichen, laundry, laurel; 
Gertrude, German, wind and mind, 
Scene, Melpomene, mankind.

Billet does not rhyme with ballet, 
Bouquet, wallet, mallet, chalet. 
Blood and flood are not like food, 
Nor is mould like should and would. 
Viscous, viscount, load and broad, 
Toward, to forward, to reward. 
And your pronunciation's OK 
When you correctly say croquet, 
Rounded, wounded, grieve and sieve, 
Friend and fiend, alive and live.

Ivy, privy, famous; clamour 
And enamour rhyme with hammer. 
River, rival, tomb, bomb, comb, 
Doll and roll and some and home. 
Stranger does not rhyme with anger, 
Neither does devour with clangour. 
Souls but foul, haunt but aunt, 
Font, front, wont, want, grand, and grant, 
Shoes, goes, does. Now first say finger, 
And then singer, ginger, linger, 
Real, zeal, mauve, gauze, gouge and gauge, 
Marriage, foliage, mirage, and age.

Query does not rhyme with very, 
Nor does fury sound like bury. 
Dost, lost, post and doth, cloth, loth. 
Job, nob, bosom, transom, oath. 
Though the differences seem little, 
We say actual but victual. 
Refer does not rhyme with deafer. 
Foeffer does, and zephyr, heifer. 
Mint, pint, senate and sedate; 
Dull, bull, and George ate late. 
Scenic, Arabic, Pacific, 
Science, conscience, scientific.

Liberty, library, heave and heaven, 
Rachel, ache, moustache, eleven. 
We say hallowed, but allowed, 
People, leopard, towed, but vowed. 
Mark the differences, moreover, 
Between mover, cover, clover; 
Leeches, breeches, wise, precise, 
Chalice, but police and lice; 
Camel, constable, unstable, 
Principle, disciple, label.

Petal, panel, and canal, 
Wait, surprise, plait, promise, pal. 
Worm and storm, chaise, chaos, chair, 
Senator, spectator, mayor. 
Tour, but our and succour, four. 
Gas, alas, and Arkansas. 
Sea, idea, Korea, area, 
Psalm, Maria, but malaria. 
Youth, south, southern, cleanse and clean. 
Doctrine, turpentine, marine.

Compare alien with Italian, 
Dandelion and battalion. 
Sally with ally, yea, ye, 
Eye, I, ay, aye, whey, and key. 
Say aver, but ever, fever, 
Neither, leisure, skein, deceiver. 
Heron, granary, canary. 
Crevice and device and aerie.

Face, but preface, not efface. 
Phlegm, phlegmatic, ass, glass, bass. 
Large, but target, gin, give, verging, 
Ought, out, joust and scour, scourging. 
Ear, but earn and wear and tear 
Do not rhyme with here but ere. 
Seven is right, but so is even, 
Hyphen, roughen, nephew Stephen, 
Monkey, donkey, Turk and jerk, 
Ask, grasp, wasp, and cork and work.

Pronunciation -- think of Psyche! 
Is a paling stout and spikey? 
Won't it make you lose your wits, 
Writing groats and saying grits? 
It's a dark abyss or tunnel: 
Strewn with stones, stowed, solace, gunwale, 
Islington and Isle of Wight, 
Housewife, verdict and indict.

Finally, which rhymes with enough -- 
Though, through, plough, or dough, or cough? 
Hiccough has the sound of cup. 
My advice is to give up!!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 10, 2018)

English is one of the best languages.

suck it, non-native speakers who have trouble with it


----------



## Didi (Jan 10, 2018)

I get through that poem pretty easily nowadays

but it really is one of the most inconsistent languages
the only rule is: there are no rules!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 10, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> English is one of the best languages.
> 
> suck it, non-native speakers who have trouble with it



i like it but english isn't very rich, at least compared to portuguese

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 10, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> English is one of the best languages.
> 
> suck it, non-native speakers who have trouble with it



Tbh English is one of the easiest languages on Earth so it's way easier for a non-native to learn English than the inverse.

Suck it, Americans who are not bilingual.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Old 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> English is one of the best languages.
> 
> suck it, non-native speakers who have trouble with it


go away you brit sheep shagger and all the other generic bad word for english people

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 10, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Tbh English is one of the easiest languages on Earth so it's way easier for a non-native to learn English than the inverse.
> 
> Suck it, Americans who are not bilingual.



The millions of non-bilingual Americans are very sad people!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

Didi said:


> I get through that poem pretty easily nowadays
> 
> but it really is one of the most inconsistent languages
> the only rule is: there are no rules!


its really easy to lern compared to other languages

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 10, 2018)

Mohit said:


> go away you brit sheep shagger and all the other generic bad word for english people



The melancholy thing about the world is that it is full of stupid people; and the world is run for the benefit of the stupid and common: like yourself - Mojito.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 10, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Tbh English is one of the easiest languages on Earth so it's way easier for a non-native to learn English than the inverse.
> 
> Suck it, Americans who are not bilingual.



Hmmm...considering how many times I've heard the polar opposite of this, I'm skeptical.

By most accounts, English is a frustrating language to learn as your 2nd. Spanish is relatively easy, that one I know.


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> The melancholy thing about the world is that it is full of stupid people; and the world is run for the benefit of the stupid and common: like yourself - Mojito.


did hurt your feelings bro ???


----------



## Shiny (Jan 10, 2018)

pendent languages to learn:

Chinese,russian,korean,japanese,spanish


all of them much harder than the english, and im average in english   the only easy one will be spanish because of my portuguese


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 10, 2018)

Mohit said:


> did hurt your feelings bro ???


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 10, 2018)

Shiny said:


> pendent languages to learn:
> 
> Chinese,russian,korean,japanese,spanish
> 
> ...



Spanish is NOT a hard language to learn for native Romance/Germanic/English speakers.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 10, 2018)

yeah what languages are easy for you heavily depends on what language group your native language is in

All germanic languages are relatively easy for me to learn because my native language is one


----------



## Shiny (Jan 10, 2018)

@RemChu  what was the name of that app  you  recommended to learn other languages?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 10, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> have u seen peach juice


i need to know the name of the girl in your avatar/sig....right now


----------



## Shiny (Jan 10, 2018)

arabic has the most beautiful simbols ive seen in a language


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 10, 2018)

Shiny said:


> @RemChu  what was the name of that app  you  recommended to learn other languages?



he probably said either duolingo or memrise 



Didi said:


> yeah what languages are easy for you heavily depends on what language group your native language is in
> 
> All germanic languages are relatively easy for me to learn because my native language is one



WHY don't you learn them

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 10, 2018)

my english is only average, but i rather read a book in english than in portuguese, the latter feels more tiresome to me


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 10, 2018)

Shiny said:


> my english is only average, but i rather read a book in english than in portuguese, the latter feels more tiresome to me



That's been happening to me, too, recently. I know there's a linguistic reason for this, but I forget what.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 10, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Hmmm...considering how many times I've heard the polar opposite of this, I'm skeptical.
> 
> By most accounts, English is a frustrating language to learn as your 2nd. Spanish is relatively easy, that one I know.



Weird, Ive never heard that.

I did hear that English has nonsensical rules, and that pronunciation matches very poorly with spelling, but I think grammar rules in English are still much simpler than those in Portuguese.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 10, 2018)

Might have something to do with emotionality in your native language.


----------



## Didi (Jan 10, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> he probably said either duolingo or memrise
> 
> 
> 
> WHY don't you learn them




I know 
dutch
english
-
frisian
german
-
french
latin

that's enough for now bruh I got other shit to do
I think if I'm gonna learn a new one it's gonna be spanish or if I'm feeling particularly ambitious, some asian language (likely mandarin or japanese)

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 10, 2018)

Didi said:


> I know
> dutch
> english
> -
> ...



i  u even more


----------



## Magic (Jan 10, 2018)

Shiny said:


> @RemChu  what was the name of that app  you  recommended to learn other languages?


Rosetta Stone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 10, 2018)

I had a Portuguese grammar teacher in high school who did not want to learn English because he thought it was boring. He spoke Portuguese, Spanish, German and another one (I think French), but he wasn't interested in English because the grammar rules were too simple for his tastes.

Granted he was this crazy genius type of guy, with a PhD in grammar and everything. One of the best teachers I've had, but very weird.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Old 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

well its difficult to learn spanish for us who doesnt have latin based language as their mother toung but english is different it was always easy maybe thats why its so wide spread and is most common means of communication over internet


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 10, 2018)

Mohit said:


> well its difficult to learn spanish for us who doesnt have latin based language as their mother toung but english is different it was always easy maybe thats why its so wide spread and is most common means of communication over internet



exactly. 

internet + dissemination of english television from a young age + hegemony of other cultural expressions = easy english access


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> exactly.
> 
> internet + dissemination of english television from a young age + hegemony of other cultural expressions = easy english access


but i wonder why icant lern japanese this easily


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 10, 2018)

Mohit said:


> but i wonder why icant lern japanese this easily



because you're not a genius


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 10, 2018)

Mohit said:


> but i wonder why icant lern japanese this easily



From what I've read English and Japanese are polar opposites to each other, so that their native speakers have more trouble learning the other one than speakers from other countries.

It explains why English speakers have wasted so much time debating how Zoro should be pronounced when a Portuguese speaker like me gets it easily, since both Portuguese and Japanese have that r sound, but English doesnt.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Ningen 1 | Old 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> From what I've read English and Japanese are polar opposites to each other, so that their native speakers have more trouble learning the other one than speakers from other countries.
> 
> It explains why English speakers have wasted so much time debating how Zoro should be pronounced when a Portuguese speaker like me gets it easily, since both Portuguese and Japanese have that r sound, but English doesnt.


even hindi has r sound we even emphasise on r when speaking in english words like mother and father are commonly said with a strong sound of R unlike english but even i cant lern japanese that easily

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 10, 2018)

Mohit said:


> even hindi has r sound we even emphasise on r when speaking in english words like mother and father are commonly said with a strong sound of R unlike english but even i cant lern japanese that easily



Oh I thought you were American.

I assume everyone here is American until the contrary is stated.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 10, 2018)

Ava said:


> i need to know the name of the girl in your avatar/sig....right now


Ishtar/rin from FGO

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 10, 2018)

If anyone is interested, looking for more victims for the OBD Horror movie mafia game


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Oh I thought you were American.
> 
> I assume everyone here is American until the contrary is stated.


nah i m indian i guess i should state the country in my profile though a lot people alredy know that here


----------



## Tiger (Jan 10, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It explains why English speakers have wasted so much time debating how Zoro should be pronounced when a Portuguese speaker like me gets it easily, since both Portuguese and Japanese have that r sound, but English doesnt.



There was never really a debate. Just a terrible translation company calling him Zolo. I know of maybe a handful of Americans who had a remotely hard time with that pronunciation.

We have the 'r' sound...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 10, 2018)

Tiger said:


> There was never really a debate. Just a terrible translation company calling him Zolo. I know of maybe a handful of Americans who had a remotely hard time with that pronunciation.
> 
> We have the 'r' sound...


Like lol 

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Stelios (Jan 10, 2018)

Zolo 


kek
how many shades of autism

Unless there's Schemmel doing the vocals I'm always watching the Japanese audio ones


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Unless there's Schemmel doing the vocals I'm always watching the Japanese audio ones


in other words unless its dragon ball Z ???


----------



## Magic (Jan 10, 2018)

@Milk didn't mean anything bad I said about you. I was purely trash talking for the sake of trash talking.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 10, 2018)

Working on the art for my RPG game and



I just...


----------



## Shizune (Jan 10, 2018)

Hey @Tiger look what I just stumbled across



Look familiar?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 10, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Oh I thought you were American.
> 
> I assume everyone here is American until the contrary is stated.


You should actually just assume everyone here is Dutch until the contrary is stated.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 10, 2018)

I see wads game has ended, went to check up on the thread to see who won.  saw some bitching and moaning about me. Had a laugh and went on with my day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Tiger (Jan 10, 2018)

Aries said:


> I see wads game has ended, went to check up on the thread to see who won.  saw some bitching and moaning about me. Had a laugh and went on with my day.



Something something common denominator.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 10, 2018)

It is what it is

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 10, 2018)

Bring on a YYH Mafia


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 10, 2018)

Aries said:


> Bring on a YYH Mafia


Let me and plat handle it, hands off


----------



## Shiny (Jan 10, 2018)

Finish your dbs game first

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 10, 2018)

Tiger said:


> There was never really a debate. Just a terrible translation company calling him Zolo. I know of maybe a handful of Americans who had a remotely hard time with that pronunciation.
> 
> We have the 'r' sound...



Eh... I'm pretty sure I saw people in this forum trying to explain to Americans what the sound is.

Plus I don't think I've ever heard it in English. Correct me if there is a word I don't remember.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 10, 2018)

Proof is that English speakers always pronounce Brazil wrong. They change the sound to the English R because they can't say the Latin R.

This isn't me trying to insult you guys, btw. It's just a fact of languages. Just like I have a hard time pronouncing the English "TH".

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 10, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Eh... I'm pretty sure I saw people in this forum trying to explain to Americans what the sound is.
> 
> Plus I don't think I've ever heard it in English. Correct me if there is a word I don't remember.


The "r" sound lmao? You said like 5 words with it in english just now. 

It's like the equivalent of spanish j being the english y sound


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 10, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Proof is that English speakers always pronounce Brazil wrong. They change the sound to the English R because they can't say the Latin R.
> 
> This isn't me trying to insult you guys, btw. It's just a fact of languages. Just like I have a hard time pronouncing the English "TH".


Meh that's pretty easy, same with the n.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 10, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> The "r" sound lmao? You said like 5 words with it in english just now.
> 
> It's like the equivalent of spanish j being the english y sound



No, I said the English R.

I mean the other sound that is kind of a mix between R and L.

Brb let me find a video of it.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Old 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 10, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Let me and plat handle it, hands off



No


----------



## Tiger (Jan 10, 2018)

If you mean a lazy rolling of the r off the tongue, a lot of people can do it, and a lot of people rightfully don't think it's all that important.

Zoro is Zoro. The difference is miniscule.

It's like you think I haven't heard a Brazilian person say the word Brazil before.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 10, 2018)

Brazilian guy attempting to explain it to English speakers.

The specific sound is explained after the 3:00 minute mark.

And it's how Zoro is pronounced.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 10, 2018)

Aries said:


> No


You're not about to disrespect YYH with a half assed game, not in this house. Stick to your umpteen other game ideas you'll never finish

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 10, 2018)

Tiger said:


> If you mean a lazy rolling of the r off the tongue, a lot of people can do it, and a lot of people rightfully don't think it's all that important.
> 
> Zoro is Zoro. The difference is miniscule.
> 
> It's like you think I haven't heard a Brazilian person say the word Brazil before.



Law, if you are cultured enough to know what I'm talking about, good for you. But my point is that it does not belong to the English language so a lot of people don't, which is why I have seen people debating it here. Dr. White, for example, seems to not be aware of it. 

It's not important, it's just a trivia that I felt like discussing. No need to get defensive.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 10, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Brazilian guy attempting to explain it to English speakers.
> 
> The specific sound is explained after the 3:00 minute mark.
> 
> And it's how Zoro is pronounced.


Oh that's not too bad tbh, and I think the japanese r to l relationship is much more comparable to the spanish english j-y one. Like engrish, and zolo.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 10, 2018)

When aries appeared i thought he would start the phase

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 4


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 10, 2018)

Shiny said:


> When aries appeared i thought he would start the phase


He's theorycrafted 15 other games and forgot about db3 already. Should probably abandon ship.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 10, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Oh that's not too bad tbh, and I think the japanese r to l relationship is much more comparable to the spanish english j-y one. Like engrish, and zolo.



I think the Japanese have the same sound, but the difference is that they do not have the L. So when they see a foreign word with L, they morph it into their R.

English, on the other hand, has the L, but not the R, so they are prone to translate Japanese wrong and say something like "Zolo". Or translate the spelling correctly but not know how to pronounce it.

And Portuguese has both sounds. That is why I said early that English and Japanese are polar opposites. While latin languages stand at some point in between them.

Again, I'm not trying to be arrogant or something. Just talking trivia. It's fun to have a bunch of foreign people to talk about languages with.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 10, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I think the Japanese have the same sound, but the difference is that they do not have the L. So when they see a word with L, they morph into their R.
> 
> English, on the other hand, has the L, but not the R, so they are prone to translate Japanese wrong and say something like "Zolo". Or translate the spelling correctly but not know how to pronounce it.
> 
> ...


Oh I'm not offended, i was just saying that the japanese r sound isn't different from ours, unlike how the spanish/portregeuse( prob spelled wrong no auto correct) ones do.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 10, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Oh I'm not offended, i was just saying that the japanese r sound isn't different from ours, unlike how the spanish/portregeuse( prob spelled wrong no auto correct) ones do.



I dunno, I'm pretty sure I hear they say Zoro with the loose tongued r, not the strong r. The same way they say Luffy and Naruto.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 10, 2018)

Aries said:


> I see wads game has ended, went to check up on the thread to see who won.  saw some bitching and moaning about me. Had a laugh and went on with my day.



It's just frustrating because there's still people telling me they can't play my game because of yours. Like we all arranged our games carefully, and then you gotta go and fuck it up.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 10, 2018)

Shizune said:


> It's just frustrating because there's still people telling me they can't play my game because of yours. Like we all arranged our games carefully, and then you gotta go and fuck it up.



why'd you delete your KLK posts? I was curious what Trinity had to say in response


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 10, 2018)

Did this guy just come on to post about his prospects for other games butnifnore his current one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 10, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> why'd you delete your KLK posts? I was curious what Trinity had to say in response



I kinda went over the top and it was off topic for this thread anyways. If I actually wanna influence change I would need to do it more calmly and in the appropriate thread.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 10, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I kinda went over the top and it was off topic for this thread anyways. If I actually wanna influence change I would need to do it more calmly and in the appropriate thread.



No, I think she would have taken the response seriously and answered accordingly. You should have kept it up. like I said, I haven't seen the anime, but your points made sense if they're all factual.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 10, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> No, I think she would have taken the response seriously and answered accordingly. You should have kept it up. like I said, I haven't seen the anime, but your points made sense if they're all factual.



Thank you, but it would have derailed this thread regardless. I can take it up with her in the actual KLK thread if I want.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

Aries go back your inbox and start the damn phase already

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 10, 2018)

I'm never gonna get over the fact that there are people who chose to play his game instead of mine when his is the one that started a month early and he can't even run the damn game.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 10, 2018)

It's like buying the new CupcaKke album instead of the new Nicki Minaj album.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Avito (Jan 10, 2018)

So is your game next???


----------



## Shizune (Jan 10, 2018)

Mohit said:


> So is your game next???



Yeah it starts next week.



I just love when men sit like this, It's so... inviting.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 10, 2018)

Why has finding art for my game become such a sexual experience? There's something about... medieval men...


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 10, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Yeah it starts next week.
> 
> 
> 
> I just love when men sit like this, It's so... inviting.


You are right I love sitting in my armour on my throne

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 11, 2018)

Mohit said:


> So is your game next???



notice how shizune didn't invite you to play


----------



## Avito (Jan 11, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> notice how shizune didn't invite you to play


I m alredy in the game and will probably get te the shittiest role possible because I talked bad about minaz


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 11, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I m alredy in the game and will probably get te the shittiest role possible because I talked bad about minaz



rookie move. you're going to be d1 lynch again


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I m alredy in the game and will probably get te the shittiest role possible because I talked bad about minaz



It's true, I only give the good roles to Nicki Minaj fans.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

@Didi @White Wolf so, y'all already knew I wanted y'all to play my game really badly. But now Melodie and DDL have both unsigned, so I really REALLY need y'all to replace them. Pleeeeease? I'll owe you one forever.


----------



## Avito (Jan 11, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> rookie move. you're going to be d1 lynch again


There will be lynch transfer and it will redirect toward me no matter who town lynches it will be my neck in the noose

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 11, 2018)

Mohit said:


> There will be lynch transfer and it will redirect toward me no matter who town lynches it will be my neck in the noose



then everyone will be forced to post nikki minaj songs during the night phase funeral


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Speaking of the queen...


A BOP!!!! She ended 2017 CORRECTLY.


----------



## Avito (Jan 11, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> then everyone will be forced to post nikki minaj songs during the night phase funeral


It will be like rubbing salt on my wounds


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

_I am the queen (FACTS)!
I'm everything @Aries lacks!
@SinRaven get on your KNEECAP!_​


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Ok @Mohit 

like can you not recognize


that she SNAPPED? that she SPAZZED? that she went OFF?


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

She said,

_I'm a classy millionaire, bitches ain't got the couth
_
and then she SPELLED couth

because Cardi B is bad at spelling

I just...

she is so rude

someone needs to tell her to stop being a bully


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

I should compile a list of the most disrespectful things Nicki has said about other rappers.


----------



## Avito (Jan 11, 2018)

it might be that i dont follow pop culture that much to get most of the references that she makes. her songs never connects with me 
also who care about kings or queen when you worship the god


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

_I'm the iPhone
@Aries the Nokia
Everybody know you jealous bitch, it's so clear
Tell @WolfPrinceKouga to play his rooole!
He see my sexy ass every time he scroooll!
I got it in the can...
DOOOOOOOOOLE!
@SinRaven's career gon' be with...
Anna NicOOOOOOOOOLE!_​


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Mohit said:


> it might be that i dont follow pop culture that much to get most of the references that she makes. her songs never connects with me
> also who care about kings or queen when you worship the god



Screaming because 1. Eminem built a career on insulting women and gay men and 2. his most recent album is being widely panned by critics everywhere.

_Time machine bitches always talkin' 'bout the old days..._

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Screaming because 1. Eminem built a career on insulting women and gay men and 2. his most recent album is being widely panned by critics everywhere.
> 
> _Time machine bitches always talkin' 'bout the old days..._


didnt liked his new album that much but this song is gold


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Ok but fun fact: I'm getting a Lil Kim tattoo soon. The ORIGINAL queen of rap.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

I should make a list of each female rapper's best song.


----------



## Baba (Jan 11, 2018)

Said little bitch, you can't fuck with me
If you wanted to


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Queen Latifah

Lil Kim

Foxy Brown

Missy Elliott


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Baba said:


> Said little bitch, you can't fuck with me
> If you wanted to



THESE EXPENSIVE!!!!!

THESE IS RED BOTTOMS!!!!!!!!!!

THESE IS BLOODY SHOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> THESE EXPENSIVE!!!!!
> 
> THESE IS RED BOTTOMS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> THESE IS BLOODY SHOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Speaking of disrespectful lyrics. I love Boss Ass Bitch


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Trina

Remy Ma

Eve

Rah Digga


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Baba said:


> Speaking of disrespectful lyrics. I love Boss Ass Bitch



Bitch. She really said,

_When I lay low, bitches be safe and sound
When I come back, they better NOT make a sound
When I'm back on the prowl...
you bitches better have my money...
'cause I'm coming for youuu..._

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

The thing about Nicki, is that she's one of the most skillful and masterful rappers alive and she knows it, and she holds it over everyone's head. Like, she will not shut the fuck up about how she's a better rapper than the next girl. They will wake up and go to bed hearing about it.


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 11, 2018)

Mohit said:


> it might be that i dont follow pop culture that much to get most of the references that she makes. her songs never connects with me
> also who care about kings or queen when you worship the god


You call Eminem a god but you picked river and not rap god to make your point


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

Andre 3000 still the GOAT


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Times Nicki Minaj has out-rapped everyone around her:





It doesn't matter who you put her on a song with, she will have the best verse.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> You call Eminem a god but you picked river and not rap god to make your point



Rap God is one of the worst songs I've ever heard and he explicitly insults gay people in it so if you're cool with that, it's a problem.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

It's called FLOW. Eminem just regurgitates words as quickly as he can and he sounds like he's roid-raging while doing it.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

_5 lil mama, you a threeee star!
I ain't sleepin' when I say I'm in my dreeeam car!
Oh, did I STUTTER?
Harajuku, hyphen, BARBIE!
I'm hot, I think it's TIME to put the RICE IN!_​


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

^ The only musical thing Eminem's ever done. The only bop he's ever made. The only time he's ever managed to get on a track and not shout at me.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

BUT, Without Me IS a TRUE bop, that I cannot deny.


----------



## Avito (Jan 11, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> You call Eminem a god but you picked river and not rap god to make your point


it doesnt matter not evry song can be great but this one is and so does the many other like lose yourself mocking bird ass like that slim shady stan 
the point is he is a god ok


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

The way he's SKATING over this beat.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

She ate Eminem alive too!


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

That "I am not Jasmine, I am Aladdin" line has lowkey not aged well from a feminist perspective tho


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

You're wildin lmao. Nikki is a bird. Devoid of talent, with ghost written lyrics, and reliant on pandering lyrics and production to carry her. She rately spits fire, and shouldn't be mentioned anywhere near the greats. Eminem's throwaways shit on nikki's "best" tracks.

I mean if we're gonna be real.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Omg no wonder Lil Kim hates her to this day, Nicki really went off on her...

_You outta work, I know it's tough
but enough is enough
_
That is a MUSICAL LEGEND you're talking about Nicki wkjwkjwkjwkwjkwjlkwjfsa


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> You're wildin lmao. Nikki is a bird. Devoid of talent, with ghost written lyrics, and reliant on pandering lyrics and production to carry her. She rately spits fire, and shouldn't be mentioned anywhere near the greats. Eminem's throwaways shit on nikki's "best" tracks.
> 
> I mean if we're gonna be real.



Nicki has never used a ghostwriter and the only reason you believe that is because she's a woman. Straight up. You have no proof.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

And Nicki is already considered one of the greats whether you like it or not because she HAS outrapped ALL OF THEM on songs like Monster, Roman's Revenge etc.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

BUT glad to see that men still struggle to accept women can actually be as great as they are.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Nicki has never used a ghostwriter and the only reason you believe that is because she's a woman. Straight up. You have no proof.


She runs with a crew notorious for ghost written lyrics, and please don't pull baseless accusations out at me. I don't care if she's a woman, same shit with Drake and wayne


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> And Nicki is already considered one of the greats whether you like it or not because she HAS outrapped ALL OF THEM on songs like Monster, Roman's Revenge etc.


No she hasn't lmao.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

And safarre was her ghostwriter lmao


----------



## Baba (Jan 11, 2018)

Joyner Lucas is better than all


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

Baba said:


> Joyner Lucas is better them all


Now you can go sit in the corner


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> She runs with a crew notorious for ghost written lyrics, and please don't pull baseless accusations out at me. I don't care if she's a woman, same shit with Drake and wayne



Are you talking about Young Money??? So you think just because Drake has ghostwriters, Nicki does too? You're out of touch and uninformed, you need to be quiet and listen to someone who actually keeps up with her. I don't fuck with ANYONE who doesn't write their own lyrics, I don't even listen to Foxy Brown's first 2 albums because she didn't write them. Nicki's BIGGEST prerogative her ENTIRE career has been writing her own lyrics. She has said time and time again, that she wants her legacy to be that "women are intelligent enough to write down their own thoughts."


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

Like nikki doesn't even crack top 50 lmao


----------



## Baba (Jan 11, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Now you can go sit in the corner


 But he is really good


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Are you talking about Young Money??? So you think just because Drake has ghostwriters, Nicki does too? You're out of touch and uninformed, you need to be quiet and listen to someone who actually keeps up with her. I don't fuck with ANYONE who doesn't write their own lyrics, I don't even listen to Foxy Brown's first 2 albums because she didn't write them. Nicki's BIGGEST prerogative her ENTIRE career has been writing her own lyrics. She has said time and time again, that she wants her legacy to be that "women are intelligent enough to write down their own thoughts."


No, she runs with them AND has had multiple peope accuse her of such.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> And safarre was her ghostwriter lmao



You stupid ignorant piece of misogynistic... hold on. You pissed me off and I'm gonna go collect receipts. When I come back, your hoe ass better sit down with a snack and watch every bit of TEA I have for you. I have TIME tonight. You can say a LOT of things about Nicki Minaj. Her verses are hit or miss. Her lyrics are shallow. She's a bad singer and half her discography is generic pop/EDM. But the bitch writes ALL her own raps, for better or for worse.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> No, she runs with them AND has had multiple peope accuse her of such.



Bitch every rapper has some hating ass bitch accuse them of having a ghostwriter at some point! Where you been @


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> You stupid ignorant piece of misogynistic... hold on. You pissed me off and I'm gonna go collect receipts. When I come back, your hoe ass better sit down with a snack and watch every bit of TEA I have for you. I have TIME tonight. You can say a LOT of things about Nicki Minaj. Her verses are hit or miss. Her lyrics are shallow. She's a bad singer and half her discography is generic pop/EDM. But the bitch writes ALL her own raps, for better or for worse.


You need to learn that not everyone who doesn't agree with you is not misogynistic, homophobic, etc. cause some peolple actually care about those groups and don't appreciate your hollow and uninformed insults.

Even if I am wrong and safaree is lying his ass off, him being a man and her being a woman has jack shit to do with it. Just like I am not anti men cause I would say gilly wrote lil wayne's shit. So plz hold you cocoa when coming at me with those left turns.


----------



## Aries (Jan 11, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> You're not about to disrespect YYH with a half assed game, not in this house. Stick to your umpteen other game ideas you'll never finish



Sounds like you want me to host a HXH game, after naruto


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> You need to learn that not everyone who doesn't agree with you is not misogynistic, homophobic, etc. cause some peolple actually care about those groups and don't appreciate your hollow and uninformed insults.
> 
> Even if I am wrong and safaree is lying his ass off, him being a man and her being a woman has jack shit to do with it. Just like I am not anti men cause I would say gilly wrote lil wayne's shit. So plz hold you cocoa when coming at me with those left turns.



Nah! The ONLY reason you think Nicki doesn't write is because she's a woman. THAT'S why these rumors are so pervasive! Ain't nobody tell me otherwise. Ain't NOBODY coming out of the woodwork saying Jay-Z, Andre or whoever else has ghostwriters. You believe it without ANY proof because she's a damn WOMAN! That's how this ALWAYS goes. And you about to get CLOCKED! I have RECEIPTS, bitch!!!!!


----------



## Baba (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Aries (Jan 11, 2018)

Shiny said:


> When aries appeared i thought he would start the phase



I'm not home, just got out of 4 hour class. Just had 10 min. Breaks which couldn't do much since the net it bad over there


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 11, 2018)



Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Nah! The ONLY reason you think Nicki doesn't write is because she's a woman. THAT'S why these rumors are so pervasive! Ain't nobody tell me otherwise. Ain't NOBODY coming out of the woodwork saying Jay-Z, Andre or whoever else has ghostwriters. You believe it without ANY proof because she's a damn WOMAN! That's how this ALWAYS goes. And you about to get CLOCKED! I have RECEIPTS, bitch!!!!!


Lmao ok. Convo can end right here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 11, 2018)

Aries said:


> I'm not home, just got out of 4 hour class. Just had 10 min. Breaks which couldn't do much since the net it bad over there



where do you live that has classes right now? are you a kiwi?


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Women are intelligent enough to write their own raps: a *COMPENDIUM*


^ start at 1:45


^ start at 12:50


^ start at 4:13


 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1BHi3tUEkg

^ start at 1:15

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMSn_UE8XUc

@Dr. White SO WHAT'S BEEF???​


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

MY CLOSING STATEMENT:
​


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

"WHAT I WANT THE WORLD TO KNOW ABOUT NICKI MINAJ...

IS WHEN YOU HEAR NICKI MINAJ SPIT...

NICKI MINAJ WROTE IT!"


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 11, 2018)

reading this thread


----------



## Aries (Jan 11, 2018)

I told peeps wasn't gonna be home for majority of the day- today and Friday hence the delay in actions yesterday. I ask for a yyh mafia not that I was planning to host one then get SinRavened 2.0 telling me not to touch the theme lol wut. 

Look if you want to host a game then cool more power to you but don't be a douche when wasn't going to do it in the 1st place


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 11, 2018)



Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Old 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

I just feel like, it's so fucked up to try to take away the fact she's written so much music. Like you can critique the quality of that music, but she fucking wrote it!


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I just feel like, it's so fucked up to try to take away the fact she's written so much music. Like you can critique the quality of that music, but she fucking wrote it!



I think White left, tho.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

In fact before Nicki broke out solo she WROTE SONGS FOR OTHER ARTISTS!


^ written for Rihanna


^ written for Ciara


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I think White left, tho.



That would be sooooo typical. People wanna run off at the mouth about things they are completely uninformed about, then leave before the facts arrive.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 11, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> where do you live that has classes right now? are you a kiwi?



Its a week course thing. I missed 2 classes so I'm forced to take it these 2 days to graduate it and not have someone keep messaging me over and over

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

@Dr. White WHO the fuck else could have written ANY of these songs? Have you never heard them? If not, why are you running off at the mouth about an artist you don't know anything about? You should've sat there and ate your food.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

HOW would Safaree be ghostwriting for her when they broke up in 2014 and she's had 3 top 10 songs this year alone??? I...


----------



## Baba (Jan 11, 2018)

Raawh Raawh like a dungeon dragon

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> HOW would Safaree be ghostwriting for her when they broke up in 2014 and she's had 3 top 10 songs this year alone??? I...


Now he is a ghost of her past
>Ghostwriter

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Wow he's STILL going on. Nicki is considered a legend whether your out of touch ass likes it or not. Stay on Andre's washed up, time machine dick. Nicki will stay on the Forbes top earners list.

Y'know Dr. White, you're exactly the kind of person whose wig is gonna go into ORBIT when this album drops. She's coming at YOUR type specifically. Y'all no credit giving ass bitches.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> @Dr. White WHO the fuck else could have written ANY of these songs? Have you never heard them? If not, why are you running off at the mouth about an artist you don't know anything about? You should've sat there and ate your food.


This isn't even an argument topkek.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Like... of course Nicki gets emotional when people accuse her of having a ghostwriter. She's spent the past 15 years scraping her way up from the bottom and writing dozens upon dozens of songs each year. Then some random nobodies like Rumor wanna come out the woodwork and take credit for her work. You wanna know why Nicki Minaj is so HOT in the game? Because of HER pen. If these motherfuckers were writing or spitting like her, THEY WOULD BE IN HER SPOT.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> This isn't even an argument topkek.



HOW IS THIS NOT AN ARGUMENT??? You acting like she's shelling out the intimate details of her life to some random ghostwriter so they can turn it into a song??????


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Your head is 6 feet up your ass right now, you don't want to believe she writes her own shit.


----------



## Baba (Jan 11, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Wow he's STILL going on. Nicki is considered a legend whether your out of touch ass likes it or not. Stay on Andre's washed up, time machine dick. Nicki will stay on the Forbes top earners list.
> 
> Y'know Dr. White, you're exactly the kind of person whose wig is gonna go into ORBIT when this album drops. She's coming at YOUR type specifically. Y'all no credit giving ass bitches.


She is not good. She is a legend in this decade, the decade known for trash tier rappers. Top hits mean nothing aside from popularity. Her accolades are jackshit compared to the greats. She has no substance, he rapping style isn't even good. All she has is decent flow, and subject content she knowns hipsters, and people just like her who appreciate being overly sexual and "boss" will enjoy. There is nothing wrong with that, but at the same token, it's not shit that makes her an all time great. 

Let me know when she talks about some real shit, instead of using corny punchlines, sexual themed lyrics, bragadocious rap and riding off the coattails of beef sales.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

@Tiger remember when I told you Nicki's legacy was tarnished this year because her ex-fiancee and another female rapper teamed up to accuse her of ghostwriting? This is exactly what I was talking about, and this is why this next album is so critical to make or break her "legend" status.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> She is not good. She is a legend in this decade, the decade known for trash tier rappers. Top hits mean nothing aside from popularity. Her accolades are jackshit compared to the greats. She has no substance, he rapping style isn't even good. All she has is decent flow, and subject content she knowns hipsters, and people just like her who appreciate being overly sexual and "boss" will enjoy. There is nothing wrong with that, but at the same token, it's not shit that makes her an all time great.
> 
> Let me know when she talks about some real shit, instead of using corny punchlines, sexual themed lyrics, bragadocious rap and riding off the coattails of beef sales.



You are SOOO into your own opinion loool. Just because YOU don't like battle rap doesn't invalidate it. You aren't the authority on what rap songs need to talk about to be taken seriously. You had 20 years to listen to straight men talk about getting shot in the hood in monotone voices. It's a NEW AGE.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 11, 2018)

is a legend.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> HOW IS THIS NOT AN ARGUMENT??? You acting like she's shelling out the intimate details of her life to some random ghostwriter so they can turn it into a song??????


Because your argument is "because she writes personal shit in this song, therefore no one else could have written it." That's stupid. I already admitted I have no evidence to suggest she uses ghostwriters, I'm arguing your lolworthy logic of trying to use that as an argument for the pro position that she one hundred percent writes he own lyrics.

Your second sentence has no internal logic. "Why would she shell out intimate details to a ghostwriter, so he can make it a better song lyrically?!?" positing that she wouldn't share intimate details with someone else if she did indeed lack the ability, yet fail to realize it's a public song with those same details coming out anyway topkek.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

And you sitting here talking about, she doesn't have substance when you haven't even listened to her discography! I dunno why you're STILL running off at the mouth like you know the FIRST THING about Nicki Minaj. Don't speak on artists you don't listen to because you will look IGNORANT.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> You are SOOO into your own opinion loool. Just because YOU don't like battle rap doesn't invalidate it. You aren't the authority on what rap songs need to talk about to be taken seriously. You had 20 years to listen to straight men talk about getting shot in the hood in monotone voices. It's a NEW AGE.


When did I ever state this wasn't my opinion. You sound rustled mate. 

I never said I don't like battle rap. I said Nicki Minaj uses battle wrap extensively to keep herself relevant and get sales. I never said that's all she does, nor did I claim battle rap is bogus. 

Please read my shit before coming with this second grade logic.

And I love how you try to champion gay people and women, yet are extremely bigoted and narrow minded towards other humans, and make heavy assumptions regarding them. But yeah, I'm the one too into my opinion.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

"Nicki Minaj has no substance!" cried the people who don't actually listen to her music


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> And you sitting here talking about, she doesn't have substance when you haven't even listened to her discography! I dunno why you're STILL running off at the mouth like you know the FIRST THING about Nicki Minaj. Don't speak on artists you don't listen to because you will look IGNORANT.


Only some of those songs have substance and it's still extremely hollow with a dash of substance stemming solely from her experience, the rest mixing in with typical bragadocious bullshit. Stop assuming I don't listen to, or have never listened to her. My friends listen to all new age shit, and some lover her as well. But you'd be hardpressed to tell me these select songs (the ones that actually do hold an ounce of substance) are not an overwhelming minority of her lyrics over her discography, or wholly representative of her lyrical content. Which was my point. 

This is like my friend trying to tell me Young thug is a rapper with substance because life styles has one verse where he mentions "I got brothas and sistas to feed". Ok yeah buddy.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

There's a certain objectivity to whether someone is a musical legend or not. I can't stand Eminem, I hate everything about him and I think his music is trash but I don't bother denying he's a legend. I wouldn't be down your throat if you weren't here trying to act like Nicki won't be remembered as one of the greats. There's where you're blurring your opinion with reality.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Nah you can't tell me ANYTHING about Thugger.


Not when he wrote and recorded this song. A TRUE bop.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Like we can keep it cute. But you gotta know Nicki is a self-made legend her wrote her own way to the top. You start trying to take her accomplishments away from her or diminish her importance in the culture, and it's a whole other problem.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Like you deadass tried to tell me Nicki's ex-fiancee was writing for her. The ONLY reason you believe that is because she's a woman. If some dude who'd been at the TOP of the rap game for 7 years straight's ex-girlfriend randomly jumped out claiming she wrote for him when she has literally no accomplishments of her own, you'd laugh her out. The ONLY reason Safaree had a leg to stand on was because people EXPECT women to have ghostwriters. You should come to terms with this rather than denying it.

You would never have believed Safaree if he and Nicki's sexes were reversed.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> There's a certain objectivity to whether someone is a musical legend or not. I can't stand Eminem, I hate everything about him and I think his music is trash but I don't bother denying he's a legend. I wouldn't be down your throat if you weren't here trying to act like Nicki won't be remembered as one of the greats. There's where you're blurring your opinion with reality.


Ok, I have not and never would deny she is a legend in the sense that she is extremely popular and the most popular and well known female rapper of all time, and one of the most popular now. But you have continuously conflated that to try and boost your argument regarding her quality. We were talking about quality, and you brought up her being a legend to defend her status. If we are talking about legends due to quality (aka the top tier of the game), than no, she does not stack up to the greats.

She is more popular than big L, Big Pun, Rakeem, etc. Means jackshit if were talking about legends from a standpoint of quality, which the aformentioned shouldn't even be put in the same sentence if speaking on the technical and lyrical aspects of rap.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Like! Did you never stop to ask yourself how he could have written for her when they broke up in 2014 and she's been delivering the best verses of her career this year? Did you never wonder WHO was writing for her this year?


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Well I don't think the "legends" conversation is subjective. I know Janet Jackson is a fucking legend but I honestly can't stand her whispery ass music.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Like you deadass tried to tell me Nicki's ex-fiancee was writing for her. The ONLY reason you believe that is because she's a woman. If some dude who'd been at the TOP of the rap game for 7 years straight's ex-girlfriend randomly jumped out claiming she wrote for him when she has literally no accomplishments of her own, you'd laugh her out. The ONLY reason Safaree had a leg to stand on was because people EXPECT women to have ghostwriters. You should come to terms with this rather than denying it.
> 
> You would never have believed Safaree if he and Nicki's sexes were reversed.


Cry me a river with your pseudo victim shit and bullshit gender bias allegations. You don't know me, and ironically, you are doing the same exact shit to the other gender. I could easily say "If I was a woman and made this argument, you wouldn't be saying this to me". Your arguments are baseless and hella whiny. When you can point out proof of your allegations towards my character then we can talk, until then please stay silent talking about others characters, when you are frequently just as bad as the people you try and demonize.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Like you can't randomly start cherry picking the legends you like and saying the others aren't deserving of their status. Nobody combs through music saying that Michael Jackson is less of a legend than Elvis because they prefer Elvis's music. That's not how it works. At a certain point an artist elevates to another level. Nicki is on that level, and this 4th album is gonna prove that.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Well I don't think the "legends" conversation is subjective. I know Janet Jackson is a fucking legend but I honestly can't stand her whispery ass music.


and Janet is no where near the top tier in quality R&B music despite herself being a legend.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Cry me a river with your pseudo victim shit and bullshit gender bias allegations. You don't know me, and ironically, you are doing the same exact shit to the other gender. I could easily say "If I was a woman and made this argument, you wouldn't be saying this to me". Your arguments are baseless and hella whiny. When you can point out proof of your allegations towards my character then we can talk, until then please stay silent talking about others characters, when you are frequently just as bad as the people you try and demonize.



Shame you don't have the intelligence or self awareness to realize that you inevitably have some degree of misogynistic thinking ingrained in you from being raised in a patriarchal society. Or maybe you're just too defensive/aggy right now to really self-examine like that.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Like you can't randomly start cherry picking the legends you like and saying the others aren't deserving of their status. Nobody combs through music saying that Michael Jackson is less of a legend than Elvis because they prefer Elvis's music. That's not how it works. At a certain point an artist elevates to another level. Nicki is on that level, and this 4th album is gonna prove that.


Because they are completely different genre's....We're talking about intragenre comparison where people are doing the same shit...Like comparing the Beatles Band, with the Rolling Stones, or Tupac and Biggie...Elvis is old Rock/Rockabilly and Michael is 80's pop, and sometimes R&B..


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> and Janet is no where near the top tier in quality R&B music despite herself being a legend.



Right but you don't bother going back and being like, "Aretha Franklin, Janet Jackson, Toni Braxton etc are all legends, well except Janet because she's the one I personally don't like." Because everyone would have their OWN version of that, and at a certain point you gotta just respect the elite group.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Like, society is geared against women. It's really hard for anyone, women included, to be raised without internalizing some degree of misogyny. I don't blame you for that but at a certain point you need to critically examine yourself and ask why you believe completely baseless allegations by complete nobodies against women.

You skirted around the question of whether you would believe it if some male rapper's nobody ass girlfriend randomly claimed to have written 3 mixtapes and 3 albums for him. Because you know you wouldn't have!


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Shame you don't have the intelligence or self awareness to realize that you inevitably have some degree of misogynistic thinking ingrained in you from being raised in a patriarchal society. Or maybe you're just too defensive/aggy right now to really self-examine like that.


Oh shit I forgot you are a certified Psychologist, who was born and raised on an amazoness island devoid enough of these ingrained schemas to sit here and judge others from their high horse.

Like fuck out of here lmao, I grew up in a house with only woman, and no father or brothers. I worship my mom and grandma for all they have done for me and consider myself a feminist. You don't know shit about me, or my ideologies. You just like to talk and play the card of champion of the victims, all while witchhunting and being overtly biased/biggoted yourself to others that don't have your same groupthink going on. Which is hilarious. 

But yeah I've had my fill of this convo. Have a nice day Nitty.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Meanwhile you still instantly believed that some random nobody dude was writing for Nicki Minaj for 7 years and never bothered questioning whether he had any proof or why she was still delivering incredible verses 3 years after they broke up??? And you STILL won't address whether you would have believed it if the sexes were swapped and it were some dude's random nobody girlfriend.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

The real cackle is gonna be when this album drops and these bitches gotta apologize.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 11, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


>


Who is the lady from your set?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 11, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Who is the lady from your set?


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

Oh I thought it was from a game or something.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 11, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Who is the lady from your set?



Original character of an artist (guweiz)

Check my sig


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

She is a bad bitch, looks like everything Anko ever wanted to be tbh


----------



## Stelios (Jan 11, 2018)

ITT real world problems

Meanwhile on google news “male robots with bionic penises on the making”

Thinking of buying one for you bisches so you can get f’ed


----------



## Stelios (Jan 11, 2018)

Our home, our rules, respect them or
Bitches receive stitches
Trolls receive 86’s


----------



## Melodie (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 11, 2018)

5 page argument over Nicki Minaj

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 11, 2018)

Why does Nitty keep tagging me in these Nicki raps. It's cluttering my alerts.


----------



## Stelios (Jan 11, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Why does Nitty keep tagging me in these Nicki raps. It's cluttering my alerts.



DQU


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 11, 2018)

Don't think I've ever caught up to so many words in this thread, felt like reading a Rot post from MM mafia.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 11, 2018)

I don't live in a country where people care about Nicki Minaj so...

Only I've heard from her outside of Shizune was in this Steven Universe episode:


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 11, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Like comparing the Beatles Band, with the Rolling Stones,


But the Beatles and the Rolling Stones are very much apart in music genres. People compare them because they are the two most legendary bands of the past.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 11, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I don't live in a country where people care about Nicki Minaj so...
> 
> Only I've heard from her outside of Shizune was in this Steven Universe episode:
> 
> ...


I think Brazil has loads of Nicki Minaj fans though, you just don't go around in the same circles.

Like the Drag Queen scene in Brazil is fucking huge as well, but I don't think you have seen many of them.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 11, 2018)

Which reminds me:


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> @Didi @White Wolf so, y'all already knew I wanted y'all to play my game really badly. But now Melodie and DDL have both unsigned, so I really REALLY need y'all to replace them. Pleeeeease? I'll owe you one forever.




I can't promise I'll be very active but I'll try

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> It's called FLOW. Eminem just regurgitates words as quickly as he can and he sounds like he's roid-raging while doing it.




you're tripping if you think Eminem doesn't have flow on Rap God
like that's straight up delusional

hating it for homophobia is fine, but that doesn't mean you should also start pretending all other aspects of it are trash


----------



## Shiny (Jan 11, 2018)

That's why i prefer country music 

We need a blob with a acoustic guitar

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2018)

Watch out, Nitty is going to call you ugly for listening to [different genre]


----------



## Stelios (Jan 11, 2018)

Shiny said:


> That's why i prefer country music
> 
> We need a blob with a acoustic guitar





Didi said:


> Watch out, Nitty is going to call you ugly for listening to [different genre]




White supremacists detected


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Rap God is one of the worst songs I've ever heard and he explicitly insults gay people in it so if you're cool with that, it's a problem.


I don’t think you get the point. 
>calls him god
>doesn’t use the actual title that ya god of rap in it

The song had nothing to do with it


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 11, 2018)



Reactions: Old 5


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 11, 2018)

Mohit said:


> it doesnt matter not evry song can be great but this one is and so does the many other like lose yourself mocking bird ass like that slim shady stan
> the point is he is a god ok


THE Title was rap god. That was the point


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 11, 2018)

Who are all the newbies who joined in 2017?


----------



## Avito (Jan 11, 2018)

Don't know I don't see no newbie around


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Baba (Jan 11, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Who are all the newbies who joined in 2017?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 11, 2018)

Is there something wrong with threadmarks?

I'm editing the role list for my Ace Attorney game (I know it took a year, don't mock me) and I want to click the threadmarks to make my life easier but I can't see the threadmark button anywhere in the thread.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 11, 2018)

Baba said:


>


Tsk noob


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Tsk noob



Baba got an MVP in his first game here
did you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 11, 2018)

I don't think you understand in what context that drake emoji is supposed to be used


----------



## Baba (Jan 11, 2018)

Didi said:


> Baba got an MVP in his first game here
> did you?


Didiiiii


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 11, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Is there something wrong with threadmarks?
> 
> I'm editing the role list for my Ace Attorney game (I know it took a year, don't mock me) and I want to click the threadmarks to make my life easier but I can't see the threadmark button anywhere in the thread.



Like the threadmarks still exist since they appear in the posts but there is no way to find the list. Does this happen just for old threads or is it a forum wide problem?

@White Wolf

This is the thread btw:

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 11, 2018)

Anyway as of 01/11/2018 you can finally see the full list of roles and actions of the AA game in the first post.

Problably useless for you guys, but it's useful for me when I want to show my art to others

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 11, 2018)

No no I didn't mean that as a "who are all these people".

I meant that as a "give me a list of people who joined our section in 2017 pls"


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 11, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Like the threadmarks still exist since they appear in the posts but there is no way to find the list. Does this happen just for old threads or is it a forum wide problem?
> 
> @White Wolf
> 
> This is the thread btw:


Will look into it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 11, 2018)

Try it now @Dragon D. Luffy


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 11, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Try it now @Dragon D. Luffy



It worked. Thanks.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 11, 2018)

No problemo


----------



## Avito (Jan 11, 2018)

Didi said:


> Baba got an MVP in his first game here
> did you?


I wasn't talking in mafia context I m still playing my first game and I m ain't dead

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 11, 2018)

Baba said:


> I don't think you understand in what context that drake emoji is supposed to be used


When I don't know why I used that now I was half asleep that time

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 11, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I wasn't talking in mafia context I m still playing my first game and I m ain't dead



if ur referring to DBS i regret to inform you that the only person likely playing that game is CR himself

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Avito (Jan 11, 2018)

W said:


> if ur referring to DBS i regret to inform you that the only person likely playing that game is CR himself


CR???


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 11, 2018)

Mohit said:


> CR???



CR = Aries


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 11, 2018)

CR = SinRaven @Mohit

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 11, 2018)

Don't confuse me @Zatch Braff  Broki says it's aries and I believe her


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 11, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Don't confuse me @Zatch Braff  Broki says it's aries and I believe her



There is no Broki here, but there is a Zatch. I think the decision on who to believe is simple.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 11, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> CR = SinRaven @Mohit

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2018)

CinRaven

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 11, 2018)

Didi said:


> CinRaven



this guy gets it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 11, 2018)

Didi said:


> CinRaven



CisRaven

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 11, 2018)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 11, 2018)

actually

are cisgenders who are allied with the LGBTQA+WTFBBQ called...

cisters?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 11, 2018)

W said:


> actually
> 
> are cisgenders who are allied with the LGBTQA+WTFBBQ called...
> 
> cisters?



A woman is born into a man’s body and becomes a lesbian.
Is the end result straight ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 11, 2018)

Stelios said:


> A woman is born into a man’s body and becomes a lesbian.
> Is the end result straight ?



the end result is krory

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 11, 2018)

Oh Florida
Never change


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 11, 2018)

Stelios said:


> A woman is born into a man’s body and becomes a lesbian.
> Is the end result straight ?


If she identifies as a woman she's gay, not straight.


----------



## Stelios (Jan 11, 2018)

What’s his name these days? Summon him here


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2018)

@Some Trash Waifu, probably

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 11, 2018)



Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 11, 2018)

When the next mafia game will happen? I want to play in one that will be lively

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2018)

Be the change you want to see in the world; host your own!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> But the Beatles and the Rolling Stones are very much apart in music genres. People compare them because they are the two most legendary bands of the past.


No they are really not. Sure the beatles older stuff is much more poppy, but their whole shtick is band playing. Rock and roll particularly derived from the blues (w/ some rockabilly) and later other genres like psychedelic, eastern, etc. just cause their sound is different doesn't mean their genres are.


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2018)

I mean to be fair, they were both very big at the same time and the whole reason the question 'Are you a Beatles guy or a Stones guy'  was relevant is because they both appealed to very different tastes
Stones are much more bluesy and hardrock'ish, beatles are more pop-y and (later on) psychedelic


----------



## Shiny (Jan 11, 2018)

I dislike both

Taylor swift is bae

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

Didi said:


> I mean to be fair, they were both very big at the same time and the whole reason the question 'Are you a Beatles guy or a Stones guy'  was relevant is because they both appealed to very different tastes
> Stones are much more bluesy and hardrock'ish, beatles are more pop-y and (later on) psychedelic


Yes. Different sounds but still in the same umbrella genre of rock and roll. And the beatles also did get much more funky and bluesy as the kept on going (let it be and abbey road in particular). Anyone who actually loves rock compares them not only because they were big around the same time, but once again because they were two sides to the same coin. Rock bands who brought different things to the table.

My whole thing to shizune was comparing legends of the same umbrella genre: big L and lil wayne and are two wholly different types of rappers, but you can compare them because on a fundamental level they do the same stuff (spit peotry behind beats). Where as trying to compare Big L, or Jay z to Led Zeppelin is kinda ???. You can really only compare lyrics or composition and most rappers don't compose their own production so.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

Not to mention the stones copied the Beatles like every other week


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2018)

Led Zeppelin > Stones and Beatles together

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Shiny said:


> When the next mafia game will happen? I want to play in one that will be lively



RPG Mafia starts next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 11, 2018)

​

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 11, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Yes. Different sounds but still in the same umbrella genre of rock and roll. And the beatles also did get much more funky and bluesy as the kept on going (let it be and abbey road in particular). Anyone who actually loves rock compares them not only because they were big around the same time, but once again because they were two sides to the same coin. Rock bands who brought different things to the table.
> 
> My whole thing to shizune was comparing legends of the same umbrella genre: big L and lil wayne and are two wholly different types of rappers, but you can compare them because on a fundamental level they do the same stuff (spit peotry behind beats). Where as trying to compare Big L, or Jay z to Led Zeppelin is kinda ???. You can really only compare lyrics or composition and most rappers don't compose their own production so.


They are not of the same genre, definitely not. The Beatles were the basically the founders of the pop genre, with mostly clean sounds. The Rolling Stones were Rock&Roll, tiptoeing into Rock and Blues with their gritty sounds.

The only reason they are compared is as Didi said. Big, legendary bands from around the same time with very different sounds. The question "Are you a Beatles of Stones guy?" isn't to decide which of the two bands is the better one, it is to determine what kind of music you like.

Of course, if we had to decide which one is the better one, we would obviously settle on the Stones.


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2018)

Rock & Roll is literally based off of Blues


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 11, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> ​



We're having mafia awards?


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 11, 2018)

Didi said:


> Rock & Roll is literally based off of Blues


Yeah true but they are not one and the same. Though music genres blend at all times and the lines are rarely harsh ones. The Rolling Stones are definitely more of a Rock&Roll band though, but that's not to say that's the only genre they stick to.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 11, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> We're having mafia awards?

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> They are not of the same genre, definitely not. The Beatles were the basically the founders of the pop genre, with mostly clean sounds. The Rolling Stones were Rock&Roll, tiptoeing into Rock and Blues with their gritty sounds.
> 
> The only reason they are compared is as Didi said. Big, legendary bands from around the same time with very different sounds. The question "Are you a Beatles of Stones guy?" isn't to decide which of the two bands is the better one, it is to determine what kind of music you like.
> 
> Of course, if we had to decide which one is the better one, we would obviously settle on the Stones.


No you're legitmately wrong lmao. Beatles invented "pop" through their culture not so much their music. The beatles were always based on blues and rockabilly, two things pop has never been based on especially today. The beatles were always a rock band. The stones were always a rock band. Zeppelin is a rock band. Sabbath is a rock band. Pointing out thematic differences or sound differences intragenre does not make them the same genre lol.

If the beatles aren't rock than neither are the monkees, the kinks, etc.

"Mostly" clean sounds doesn't make them not rock topkek. And the beatles 100% were always blues based. You're speaking from a very casual view of rock music, not a very informed one.

The stones and the beatles were compared specifically for the reason I stated. You're right in that it can typically be an identifier as to which way someone leans but that's only sometimes and it's more so a comparison between two great rock bands of their time. In the same way zeppelin is compared to the beatles for taking over rock after them.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 11, 2018)

Sin if you manage to revive the Mafia awards I swear I'm never making fun of your hosting again.

Reactions: Useful 1 | Optimistic 1 | Old 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2018)

Sin if you don't finally give me my lifetime achievement award I'm making fun of your hosting in my every post

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Omg if I win an award I'm gonna have my Nicki Minaj/Miley Cyrus 2014 awards moment

"And now... back to... this bitch that had a lot to say about me the other day in the press, @SinRaven whats good?!"


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

Like listen to rubber soul, revolver, let it be, the white album, and abbey road and try and tell me that the core components of rock are not there lmao.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 11, 2018)

If someone could send me links for games hosted outside of the mafia section, that would be great.

(@iwandesu for the OBD? @Ava for the CB?)


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2018)

Rubber Soul into Revolver into Sgt Pepper was such a good fucking stretch of albums 

all very innovative, loved how they started experimenting with recording techniques and shit instead of just sticking to guaranteed hits teen boppers


same with Beach Boys and Pet Sounds

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 11, 2018)

Shiny said:


> I dislike both
> 
> Taylor swift is bae


have a ningen


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 11, 2018)

You guys are acting like I will decide the winners of the award myself. 

I do like the idea for a lifetime achievement award, though. I feel like the mafia section is ready for that type of circlejerk.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> You guys are acting like I will decide the winners of the award myself.
> 
> I do like the idea for a lifetime achievement award, though. I feel like the mafia section is ready for that type of circlejerk.



AKA the "Law" award? I mean honestly who else would even be in competition for that


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 11, 2018)

I hope this won’t be like your FMA game or that time aries dropped off from hosting drsgonball


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 11, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> I hope this won’t be like your FMA game or that time aries dropped off from hosting drsgonball



when did he ever drop off from hosting db


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> I hope this won’t be like your FMA game or that time aries dropped off from hosting drsgonball


Those*


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 11, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> If someone could send me links for games hosted outside of the mafia section, that would be great.
> 
> (@iwandesu for the OBD? @Ava for the CB?)



Are you going to post the list of games so players pick from them?

Because this is a very good idea. The past awards failed mostly because the people were lazy. This could help minimize laziness.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 11, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> I hope this won’t be like your FMA game or that time aries dropped off from hosting drsgonball


People who weren't around for the three times I tried to host that FMA game shouldn't be complaining

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 11, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Are you going to post the list of games so players pick from them?
> 
> Because this is a very good idea. The past awards failed mostly because the people were lazy. This could help minimize laziness.


All will be revealed Sunday!


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> AKA the "Law" award? I mean honestly who else would even be in competition for that


Well considering WAD invented everything in mafia ever I think he's a good contender as well, but more on that later


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

@SinRaven can I be the opening ceremony performer
​


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Well considering WAD invented everything in mafia ever I think he's a good contender as well, but more on that later



No offense to WAD but Law really is THAT bitch. Law ONLY serves quality and he was a section mod before us messy gays ran him off.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

Didi said:


> Led Zeppelin > Stones and Beatles together


Just saw this lol. I like them both equally tbh. Beatles defintely had more artistry in their composition which is partially why I think their one of the best ever in addition to their diversity in their music. Zeppelin was kinda more boxxed into hardrock/groovy rock, and more folky type music but they are probably the most talented band combined ever imo. When robert plant is the weakest musically in your group in relation to band role then you know you're fire lmao. 

Stones were great and I love their street/alt vibe but def a step below the others.

Do you like The Police?


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 11, 2018)

The Doors > all fyi


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> @SinRaven can I be the opening ceremony performer
> ​


Consider yourself hired.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> No offense to WAD but Law really is THAT bitch. Law ONLY serves quality and he was a section mod before us messy gays ran him off.


Lifetime Achievement Award to Marco, tbh.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 11, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Well considering WAD invented everything in mafia ever I think he's a good contender as well, but more on that later



If only people admitted that I invented Favorites on NF.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

W said:


> If only people admitted that I invented Favorites on NF.



It's not about who did it first, it's about who did it better.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

I mean WADeisha knows she's a legend, but Law is really THAT bitch.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

This is literally one of the best songs of all time. Who wanna fight about it


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2018)

First 5 inductees into the NF Mafia Hall of Fame should definitely include Law WAD and me
don't care about the other 2 randos but you can't deny those three being in there


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Me looking for Didi's accomplishments that warrant him being in a hall of fame:
​


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Just saw this lol. I like them both equally tbh. Beatles defintely had more artistry in their composition which is partially why I think their one of the best ever in addition to their diversity in their music. Zeppelin was kinda more boxxed into hardrock/groovy rock, and more folky type music but they are probably the most talented band combined ever imo. When robert plant is the weakest musically in your group in relation to band role then you know you're fire lmao.
> 
> Stones were great and I love their street/alt vibe but def a step below the others.
> 
> Do you like The Police?



I really fucking love Zep, Beatles have an insane amount of quantity of good shit but nothing that hits me on the same level like No Quarter / Achilles' Last Stand / The entirety of Led Zeppelin IV

I'm not really a big police fan, no 
like they have some good songs but it's not really my vibe

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Me looking for Didi's accomplishments that warrant him being in a hall of fame:
> ​




you joined NF mafia too late to have a genuine opinion on it so whatever


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

Didi said:


> I really fucking love Zep, Beatles have an insane amount of quantity of good shit but nothing that hits me on the same level like No Quarter / Achilles' Last Stand / The entirety of Led Zeppelin IV
> 
> I'm not really a big police fan, no
> like they have some good songs but it's not really my vibe


Going to California, Ten years gone, over the hills and far away, dazed and confused, kashmir, Dy'er maker


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2018)

I can't recall what 10 years gone sounds like off of the top of my head but those others are all top tier 


I never knew you had such supreme taste Dr white


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 11, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> If someone could send me links for games hosted outside of the mafia section, that would be great.
> 
> (@iwandesu for the OBD? @Ava for the CB?)


Should be in wad's thread history


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Didi said:


> you joined NF mafia too late to have a genuine opinion on it so whatever


_
Time machine bitches always talkin' about the old days
When they was hot, when they was tourin' with the OJ's
I tell a bitch this: "I'm not impressed, bitch"
I'm Nicki M, trick, I'm always on the guest list_​


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

Didi said:


> I can't recall what 10 years gone sounds like off of the top of my head but those others are all top tier
> 
> 
> I never knew you had such supreme taste Dr white


10 years gone is top 3 songs ever for me, would def reccomend.


----------



## Legend (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Jan 11, 2018)

Didi said:


> I mean to be fair, they were both very big at the same time and the whole reason the question 'Are you a Beatles guy or a Stones guy'  was relevant is because they both appealed to very different tastes
> Stones are much more bluesy and hardrock'ish, beatles are more pop-y and (later on) psychedelic



men branded themselves before they branded livestock


----------



## Stelios (Jan 11, 2018)

I see names of great bands. 
Hey Jude was the first song in Harmonica I managed to lick

add some deep purple and pink floyd in the mix  and we've got ourselves some whisky music baby


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 11, 2018)

Didi said:


> First 5 inductees into the NF Mafia Hall of Fame should definitely include Law WAD and me
> don't care about the other 2 randos but you can't deny those three being in there



Who are you again

Reactions: Agree 1 | Old 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 11, 2018)

I don't care about 90% of Led Zeppelin but there are a half dozen songs that are GOAT.

Stairway to Heaven is my favorite song of all time.

Battle of Evermore, No Quarter, Whole Lotta Love, Going to California, Black Country Woman too.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I don't care about 90% of Led Zeppelin but there are a half dozen songs that are GOAT.
> 
> Stairway to Heaven is my favorite song of all time.
> 
> Battle of Evermore, No Quarter, Whole Lotta Love, Going to California, Black Country Woman too.


Have you listened to the other 90%? There's alot more GOaT than that.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> _
> Time machine bitches always talkin' about the old days
> When they was hot, when they was tourin' with the OJ's
> I tell a bitch this: "I'm not impressed, bitch"
> I'm Nicki M, trick, I'm always on the guest list_​



I love those people who retired from mafia in 2011, then went, got married, had kids, got retired IRL too, and then come back here to act like they own the place.

Eras of mafia came and gone and they rejoin now to complain about nowadays having too much role madness, or too many new faces.

I mean, at least Wad was here inactifagging one or two Favorites when I first joined.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I love those people who retired from mafia in 2011, then went, got married, had kids, got retired IRL too, and then come back here to act like they own the place.
> 
> Eras of mafia came and gone and they rejoin now to complain about nowadays having too much role madness, or too many new faces.
> 
> I mean, at least Wad was here inactifagging one or two Favorites when I first joined.



A Lil Kim experience tbh


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 11, 2018)

If you want me to point out great songs outside LZ4 I'm all years though. I probably missed some.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Don't do Didi like that though, the sis is iconic and she never left

I just dunno about all that hall of fame talk

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Don't do Didi like that though, the sis is iconic and she never left
> 
> I just dunno about all that hall of fame talk



He left.

He wasn't here in 2014.

He came back at the end of 2015, when Wad tried to revive Vanillafia. Played a game, vanished again, except for the rare vanillafia. I think it's maybe 1 year ago when he truly returned.

DDL remembers.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 11, 2018)

i don't know who did this 
but ima gonna go listen some killers now


----------



## Magic (Jan 11, 2018)

Super hyped for Shizune's rpg game!!!!!

Game of the year


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Don't do Didi like that though, the sis is iconic and she never left
> 
> I just dunno about all that hall of fame talk





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> He left.
> 
> He wasn't here in 2014.
> 
> ...



I never truly left

I might've played less games in '13 and '14, but I never left
I don't think there is a year in modern NF mafia history (that is, post Shroomsday+Kitsune revival in 2010) that I did not play a game

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2018)

I've had my periods of inactivity you're right on that, but I didn't leave


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2018)

I don't know what I did but I can't make that text go more to the left


edit: nvm I did it


----------



## Legend (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

Can we talk about the GOAT alt group of the 21st century though

That's legit a live music vid btw you can even hear his mic drop


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

Raw

and yes that is Slash in the vid


----------



## Magic (Jan 11, 2018)

Who's the artist very nice.

green lantern?


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 11, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I love those people who retired from mafia in 2011, then went, got married, had kids, got retired IRL too, and then come back here to act like they own the place.
> 
> Eras of mafia came and gone and they rejoin now to complain about nowadays having too much role madness, or too many new faces.
> 
> I mean, at least Wad was here inactifagging one or two Favorites when I first joined.


Literally no current member here fits that description though. Who have you seen complaining lately?


----------



## Stelios (Jan 11, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Who's the artist very nice.
> 
> green lantern?



nah 

he's that other ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
Sinestro

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 11, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Literally no current member here fits that description though. Who have you seen complaining lately?



There was some dramatization in that post, I admit.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 11, 2018)

Im a legit oldfag and respectable member of this community

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 11, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Who's the artist very nice.
> 
> green lantern?


Alex Ross. Artist of Kingdom Come and Other works.

Sinestro. Former Green Lantern. Current Yellow Lantern Leader of the Sinestro Corps. Villain turned Anti Hero.




Stelios said:


> nah
> 
> he's that other ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> Sinestro


----------



## Magic (Jan 11, 2018)

Stelios said:


> nah
> 
> he's that other ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> Sinestro


Heeeeeey careful with that f word, we got homeboys here who don't appreciate that language fam.


----------



## Magic (Jan 11, 2018)

Cool will look up the artist


----------



## Legend (Jan 11, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Cool will look up the artist


Ross has some Amazing Pieces. Stuff you can hang up on a wall and appreciate as fine art. Its a painted style. I had a Star Wars cover he did as a set a few years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 11, 2018)

i came up with a great idea for a 5 Player Turbo Mafia game

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 11, 2018)

This one:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 11, 2018)

Legend said:


> Ross has some Amazing Pieces. Stuff you can hang up on a wall and appreciate as fine art. Its a painted style. I had a Star Wars cover he did as a set a few years ago.


Ohh very realistic, great stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 11, 2018)

W said:


> i came up with a great idea for a 5 Player Turbo Mafia game


Tell us.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 11, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> If someone could send me links for games hosted outside of the mafia section, that would be great.
> 
> (@iwandesu for the OBD? @Ava for the CB?)


i have links to all of obd games. (needed them to do my Iconics)
i will spare you from the absolutely terrible ones.
What do you need them for, if you dont mind me asking ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 11, 2018)

Legend said:


> Tell us.



3 vanilla
1 VIP 
1 assassin

the vanillas and vip want the assassin lynched
the assassin wants the vip killed


----------



## Legend (Jan 11, 2018)

W said:


> 3 vanilla
> 1 VIP
> 1 assassin
> 
> ...


Sounds cool.


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2018)

W said:


> 3 vanilla
> 1 VIP
> 1 assassin
> 
> ...



hmm
host it


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 11, 2018)

W said:


> 3 vanilla
> 1 VIP
> 1 assassin
> 
> ...



Isn't that Assassins in the Palace?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 11, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Isn't that Assassins in the Palace?



Similar. Except it's not nightless, and the generics aren't informed the identity of the VIP.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Crugyr (Jan 11, 2018)

Played an assassins in palace game and very enjoyable. Won no biggie


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 11, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Played an assassins in palace game and very enjoyable. Won no biggie




*Pro-Kingdom Strategy*
It has been presented that the best odds for a town win is to merely quick lynch every day having no other discussion. This effectively allows the kingdom to use its size to its advantage without exposing its information. Do not discuss who is scummy or why. Never scum hunt. That way info is zero. Uninformed scum remains uninformed. Then use your size by group voting/lynching anyone once they get one vote on them. Get every lynch asap! Whilst the assassin(s) can still win with this play, it becomes much more a random coin flip than a calculated decision of who they should blow up.


With this strategy in play, the assassin's best chance of winning is to survive as long as possible to reduce the number of kill choices, however, if they are selected for a lynch at any time, it would be distinctly anti-town to plea their innocence and argue against the lynch, as the optimal town play is to merely lynch and be lynched silently without giving out any information at all.


This strategy is difficult to implement, mostly due to the fact that it cannot be discussed without lowering its effectiveness (as discussing its validity puts out information the assassin wants). However, it still allows the town a distinct advantage and turns the game into little more than a lottery.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 11, 2018)

wow this would be perfect for our players' playstyles on NF!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 11, 2018)

W said:


> 3 vanilla
> 1 VIP
> 1 assassin
> 
> ...


assassin in the palace.


----------



## Magic (Jan 11, 2018)

W said:


> wow this would be perfect for our players' playstyles on NF!


that is how nf plays....


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 11, 2018)

RemChu said:


> assassin in the palace.



its different tho


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 11, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Like nikki doesn't even crack top 50 lmao


----------



## Legend (Jan 11, 2018)

Damn that game started fast.


----------



## Itachі (Jan 11, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> oh no, itachi. don't start



what are you talking about? i was quoting queen nicki


----------



## Shiny (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 11, 2018)

@SinRaven 
















We tried several kinds of different metas but since 2014 or something OBD deals mostly with Mix-mashed Rolemadness (a single role having several different abilities).

Ones i didnt put.
Unfinished ones: gundam/Saint seiya (XIII)
More memes than games: Fourze(Xii)/Kuuga (XI)/Baccano I(ViiI)/Jedi knight (VI)
Failures: Drakengard (X) /Favorites I
outdated: No one really makes classic rolemadness the way @Platinum did on the first 4 obd games anymore. After  Resident evil everyone decided on making up mixed abilities instead of just picking the classic flavours.
If you want them for wathever reason i can give you them.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 11, 2018)

Itachі said:


> thank you!
> 
> yes, i am a fan of classics such as 'stupid hoe' and 'sex in the lounge'


Those songs are some of the best songgs to ever come out in the last decade!

Very powerful and thought provoking, pushing feminism into the right direction

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

My goodness, seems I brought all the bitter children out tonight. I bet they're so upset Nicki had 3 songs in the top 10 last year without even releasing an album. She just agitates them so much, and she'll STILL be remembered as the queen of rap!
​

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 11, 2018)

YAAAAAASSSSS QUEEN NICKI YASSSSSSS


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Imagine being this bitter over seeing women succeed.
​


----------



## Shiny (Jan 11, 2018)

will smith is the god of rap

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 11, 2018)

will smith can be a whatever he wants, don't assume his gender


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Imagine trying to reduce one of the most impactful and influential musicians of all time down to her sex appeal.

Imagine doing that, and then trying to say you're not misogynistic.
​


----------



## Shiny (Jan 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> Sexist piece of shit, how is will better than nicki????



he writes his raps


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 11, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> @SinRaven
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wait

are u saying that my first game ever (the RE game i coincidentally hosted in the OBD) changed the way the OBD played the game forever

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 11, 2018)

Shiny said:


> he writes his raps


 

Dont make me pull out receipts!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Nicki Minaj is so fucking iconic that people are coming here from other sections to talk about her. I remember when she was a barely known underground artist. We've come so far.
​

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 11, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> @SinRaven
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My era was the best era .

But, speaking of classic rolemadness Platinum games...

I am working simultaneously on a sequel to Jelly Land... but i'll take conversation of that to the OBD convo.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 11, 2018)

Platinum said:


> My era was the best era .
> 
> But, speaking of classic rolemadness Platinum games...
> 
> I am working simultaneously on a sequel to Jelly Land... but i'll take conversation of that to the OBD convo.


that would be the shit lol.
and sure i will go there


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Okay Ava, I don't know what's wrong with you. But it's obvious you're gonna keep the conflict going for as long as you can. I PMed White Wolf and that's the best I can do now.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 11, 2018)

I even complimented you on the two music videos you posted of yourself on nf


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> I even complimented you on the two music videos you posted of yourself on nf



What are you talking about? I've never posted videos of myself here.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> What are you talking about? I've never posted videos of myself here.


You want me to Pm you the videos of yourself?


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

I'm 100% sure you don't have videos of me, and it's really fucking creepy you're claiming that you do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I'm 100% sure you don't have videos of me, and it's really fucking creepy you're claiming that you do.


So can i PM them to you or not


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 11, 2018)

As for PMing white wolf, feel free to

White wolf can do whatever he wants to me, i dont really care


----------



## Shiny (Jan 11, 2018)

the lyrics makes me shiver


----------



## Melodie (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

Y'know, I'm just gonna say my last piece then leave because I'm just feeding into the trolling.

The only reason I'm really still here is to contribute back to the mafia section. I have this vision for what the section can be, and I'm putting in a lot of work - my time, my creative energy - to push myself to constantly deliver great content for you guys. There's no Laix anymore, no Olivia. I'm trying to carry that torch of hosting those epic, fun games with graphics and all. I'm trying to get new players involved here.

So it makes me really sad that I can randomly get jumped on by 3 people out of nowhere, and there's this anti-me circle-jerk going on, and people are trying to belittle me for "being feminine" and claiming to have videos of me, and that's just supposed to be fine. @Dr. White is probably just watching and laughing.

So, White Wolf's decision is gonna mean a lot for me. Because I really can just pick up and leave, y'know? I enjoy hosting games, but it would also take a lot off my plate right now if I just bailed. I just want someone to bother saying, "why are you guys randomly ganging up on him like this?" because it feels really shitty for me. I feel like I give a lot here, so for something like this to happen is just so... bewildering. If White Wolf is okay with this, then I should just leave because I'm not okay with this. I don't think this is fair or right at all.

And now I'm just gonna log off, because I already know you guys are just gonna laugh at this or call me feminine or whatever else. Because that's how children act, that's how bullies act, that's how lonely people act. And at the end of the day, I'm the one who hosts here - not you. You don't give anything back here.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 4


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 11, 2018)

I see shiny only appreciates black men and white women

But not our black queens tsk tsk :taichou

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Y'know, I'm just gonna say my last piece then leave because I'm just feeding into the trolling.
> 
> The only reason I'm really still here is to contribute back to the mafia section. I have this vision for what the section can be, and I'm putting in a lot of work - my time, my creative energy - to push myself to constantly deliver great content for you guys. There's no Laix anymore, no Olivia. I'm trying to carry that torch of hosting those epic, fun games with graphics and all. I'm trying to get new players involved here.
> 
> ...


Why are you mentioning me? We settled shit in the pm you sent yeaterday and haven't said jack cause I know you can handle your own? C'mon cuz.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

Shiny said:


> the lyrics makes me shiver


I dislike taylor swift but this is my jam!


----------



## Shiny (Jan 11, 2018)

@jayjay³² where did you came from wtf

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 11, 2018)

W said:


> wait
> 
> are u saying that my first game ever (the RE game i coincidentally hosted in the OBD) changed the way the OBD played the game forever


I mean...
@Tiger ffavorites was the main responsible for my games.
But yeah after you hosted pretty much everyone aside from Nevermind  (Who stuck with Platinum classic one lined meta) who hosted on OBD (Fang/Hopper/Nihilus/Taurus etc) followed the "flavoured mix up abilities".
There is of course @Crimson King indie metas (He basically rolls variations of "everyone has a gun and can kill" meta) and my own Chaotic role madness meta based on favorites.
But yeah, you changed a good deal on how OBD meta worked.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NO (Jan 11, 2018)

Shiny said:


> @jayjay³² where did you came from wtf


Trinity scared me away from the CB so I'm here for a little bit. -.-

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashi (Jan 11, 2018)

Shiny said:


> the lyrics makes me shiver



Still better than Anaconda


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 11, 2018)

Definitely getting section banned tho

Oh well


----------



## Platinum (Jan 11, 2018)

God, this shit is just so drab.

Can we please leave the grade school shit at the door please?

I'm actually interested in Iwan-kun's history lesson, since I kinda dipped from the obd games after my era ended.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 11, 2018)

Who are these new people around here


----------



## Platinum (Jan 11, 2018)

See, all I know about OBD games post me is that the section here kinda looks down their nose at them.

I'm curious as to why.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 11, 2018)

Platinum said:


> See, all I know about OBD games post me is that the section here kinda looks down their nose at them.
> 
> I'm curious as to why.



Ask @Dr. White  

@Mohit, you are new lol


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Ask @Dr. White
> 
> @Mohit, you are new lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

HxH still the best game ever hosted there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gin (Jan 11, 2018)

> You're literally just throwing gasoline around hoping to start a fire because you enjoy the conflict. There's something wrong with you, Ava.


he's not wrong

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 11, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Ask @Dr. White
> 
> @Mohit, you are new lol


No I m not I joined in 15 you see I m quite old

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 11, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> HxH still the best game ever hosted there



I wish I had played this


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I wish I had played this


Twas my magnum opus 


You can read it here

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 11, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Twas my magnum opus
> 
> 
> You can read it here



Will read soon. But ya know, it's almost the anniversary

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 11, 2018)

Platinum said:


> See, all I know about OBD games post me is that the section here kinda looks down their nose at them.
> 
> I'm curious as to why.


I mean...
On @Nevermind slayers game @Fang was rolerevealed as scum by a random newbie on day 1 who had a town power role.
90% of the obd players on that game still lynched random newbie because "fuck you for screwing fang"
I'm serious.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 11, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Twas my magnum opus
> 
> 
> You can read it here


Already linked
but yeah, this game was likely the best closed up setup role madness we had on obd.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 11, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> I mean...
> On @Nevermind slayers game @Fang was rolerevealed as scum by a random newbie on day 1 who had a town power role.
> 90% of the obd players on that game still lynched random newbie because "fuck you for screwing fang"
> I'm serious.



Sounds about right. 

Without my deft hand to guide them, they fell into savagery.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Will read soon. But ya know, it's almost the anniversary


I threadmarked every action and you can honestly just read the last couple of pages from 75 onwards to get a sense of everything with threadmarks as reference. Gave a nice post game wrap up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2018)

So, I've just learned that there actually are videos of me being passed around on here that I never posted.

Sorry, I'm not comfortable here anymore. There will be no RPG mafia, or anything afterwards. I'm ending this chapter of my life.

I wish you all well.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 11, 2018)

goddammit. Whose out here wildin  .


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 11, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> goddammit. Whose out here wildin  .



I can't see the threadmarks . But I'll read from 75 on. 



Shizune said:


> So, I've just learned that there actually are videos of me being passed around on here that I never posted.
> 
> Sorry, I'm not comfortable here anymore. There will be no RPG mafia, or anything afterwards. I'm ending this chapter of my life.
> 
> I wish you all well.



I think you need to take a couple of days off and reevaluate the situation. I wish I had stepped in, but I was baking cookies and read everything after. Ava's not out to get anyone, not out to offend you, not out to make you quit a forum you've put so much of your time and creativity in. And even if he were, why not super ignore him and carry on?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 11, 2018)

Platinum said:


> See, all I know about OBD games post me is that the section here kinda looks down their nose at them.
> 
> I'm curious as to why.


When trolls from the section come here and act like fucking cretins, it's hard to understand why they are looked at as scum. Scum who overanalyze the dumbest shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> So, I've just learned that there actually are videos of me being passed around on here that I never posted.
> 
> Sorry, I'm not comfortable here anymore. There will be no RPG mafia, or anything afterwards. I'm ending this chapter of my life.
> 
> I wish you all well.


wtf even happened


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 11, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> When trolls from the section come here and act like fucking cretins, it's hard to understand why they are looked at as scum. Scum who overanalyze the dumbest shit.


Ava is from OBD ?
I never heard about him since like 2 weeks ago at least

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 11, 2018)

Oh


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 12, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Ava is from OBD ?
> I never heard about him since like 2 weeks ago at least



No, he's not. 

@Shizune, I hope you come back. However - and excuse me if this is an inopportune time - I hope this is somewhat of a learning experience. yesterday you were labelling dr. white as a sexist misogynist when you clearly didn't know his background. it's not for you to be the arbiter of what is offensive and be the unique person who gets to claim victim status. you say hurtful things, as well.


----------



## Magic (Jan 12, 2018)

Shizune said:


> So, I've just learned that there actually are videos of me being passed around on here that I never posted.
> 
> Sorry, I'm not comfortable here anymore. There will be no RPG mafia, or anything afterwards. I'm ending this chapter of my life.
> 
> I wish you all well.


Whaaaaaaaat nooooo

I was so looking forward to that game. 

Please come back.


----------



## Magic (Jan 12, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Y'know, I'm just gonna say my last piece then leave because I'm just feeding into the trolling.
> 
> The only reason I'm really still here is to contribute back to the mafia section. I have this vision for what the section can be, and I'm putting in a lot of work - my time, my creative energy - to push myself to constantly deliver great content for you guys. There's no Laix anymore, no Olivia. I'm trying to carry that torch of hosting those epic, fun games with graphics and all. I'm trying to get new players involved here.
> 
> ...



Ah, I would have said something.

I was binging a show on netflix........


----------



## Magic (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn it guys, I WAS REALLY FUCKING HYPED FOR THAT GAME. 

UGH!


----------



## Magic (Jan 12, 2018)

Dude was putting out some really good games here. what the fack.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 2


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 12, 2018)

I wanted to play his  mafia

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 12, 2018)

Hol' up. Kuchiyose no Jutsu!


Giiiiiirrrlllllllll. I know damn well my girl isn't so soft skin that she is scared of some video going around about her! Who gives a fuck! You think the queen Nicki would care if some lame ass ex posted nudes of herself from the past? You once told me: "It's a new age!" and that rings true here girl. Let the trolls have their fun, but you've done enough in this section to garner respect from the people here that matter. Sure sometimes you get into it with people, and sure not everyone agrees with your opinion: but that's life and applies to everyone. I know damn well my girl shizune isn't about to let some internet trolls drag her via some old video, and quit one of her comfort places because of it. Getcho ass back here girl! <3333
@Shizune

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 12, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> i have links to all of obd games. (needed them to do my Iconics)
> i will spare you from the absolutely terrible ones.
> What do you need them for, if you dont mind me asking ?


 



I only need the ones hosted in 2017 btw!


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 12, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I only need the ones hosted in 2017 btw!


You should prob do a twin year if we missed 2016.


----------



## Baba (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Baba (Jan 12, 2018)

So much happened while I was gone


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 12, 2018)

Baba said:


> So much happened while I was gone



Are you ever present for anything? Who even are you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 12, 2018)

I swear, these new people trying to act like they own this place.


----------



## Baba (Jan 12, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Are you ever present for anything? Who even are you?


I wanted to be present to defend Nick Minaj

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 12, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I swear, these new people trying to act like they own this place.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 12, 2018)

Baba said:


> I wanted to be present to defend Nick Minaj



ur 2 slow!!


----------



## Baba (Jan 12, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I swear, these new people trying to act like they own this place.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 12, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


>



I see nothing wrong with my declamation.


----------



## Baba (Jan 12, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> ur 2 slow!!


I was in college


----------



## poutanko (Jan 12, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Who are these new people around here


...  You're the new one here, say hi to your senpai ~
@Dragon D. Luffy Wad was inactive before? He's everywhere when I just joined NF O.o
@Dr. White are you going to do another HxH game? Sign me up/tag me if you do  Not other game, only HxH.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 12, 2018)

Baba said:


> I was in college



salman rushdie?


----------



## Baba (Jan 12, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> salman rushdie?


Who

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 12, 2018)

poutanko said:


> ...  You're the new one here, say hi to your senpai ~
> @Dragon D. Luffy Wad was inactive before? He's everywhere when I just joined NF O.o
> @Dr. White are you going to do another HxH game? Sign me up/tag me if you do  Not other game, only HxH.


my first game covered from the beginning of the manga to the end of the anime. So I have to wait until togashi's lazy ass gives me enough content to do so. I already have a few ideas though with the princes, and their bodyguards/assassins. Just waiting on Togashi. Will do though.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 12, 2018)

Baba said:


> Who



Midnight's Children


----------



## Baba (Jan 12, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Midnight's Children


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 12, 2018)

Baba said:


>



you are not a brahmin.


----------



## Baba (Jan 12, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> you are not a brahmin.


I am not though


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 12, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I see nothing wrong with my declamation.



.....  

Still have to read what happened while I was asleep, kinda pissed waking up that kinda shit


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 12, 2018)

Baba said:


> I am not though



i can tell because you're uneducated and aren't familiar with famous novels set in india by famous indian writers

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 12, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> my first game covered from the beginning of the manga to the end of the anime. So I have to wait until togashi's lazy ass gives me enough content to do so. I already have a few ideas though with the princes, and their bodyguards/assassins. Just waiting on Togashi. Will do though.


So on 2020 we will have a Princes royale game ?
Nice.
I could get behind co-hosting an YYH game With you tbh.
Then again i really need to learn how to do small games first.
since faves i ive been traumatized

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 12, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> @SinRaven
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks doll, you're wonderful!


----------



## Tiger (Jan 12, 2018)

Disappointing, to say the least.

Pathetic when people can't leave personal shit out of this. Imagine a time when someone can get excited for something they like without others explaining to them that the thing they like sucks for no possible reason than to hurt.

It never changes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 12, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> i can tell because you're uneducated and aren't familiar with famous novels set in india by famous indian writers


Lmao saying it as if it's a bad thing. I don't want to read his Novels to know about India. I've read about India and it's history my whole school life. 

Also, he is British-Indian

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Jan 12, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> my first game covered from the beginning of the manga to the end of the anime. So I have to wait until togashi's lazy ass gives me enough content to do so. I already have a few ideas though with the princes, and their bodyguards/assassins. Just waiting on Togashi. Will do though.


HxH will return this month. We should get 10 more chapters before another hiatus

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 12, 2018)

poutanko said:


> HxH will return this month. We should get 10 more chapters before another hiatus



all the optimistics for you, petal.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 12, 2018)

poutanko said:


> HxH will return this month. We should get 10 more chapters before another hiatus


Even if it won't nearly enough info dump for a satisfactory game.


----------



## Melodie (Jan 12, 2018)

Togashi: I won't let the anime catch up to the manga.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Jan 12, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> all the optimistics for you, petal.


But he did 10 chapters when he's back from previous hiatus (and the one before that too)  Maybe he's not as lazy anymore, you know...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 12, 2018)

poutanko said:


> But he did 10 chapters when he's back from previous hiatus (and the one before that too)  Maybe he's not as lazy anymore, you know...



he's going to doodle dots on a page and type-up some paragraphs. that's all you're getting

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Melodie (Jan 12, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> he's going to doodle dots on a page and type-up some paragraphs. that's all you're getting


Sounds good to me

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 12, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> he's going to doodle dots on a page and type-up some paragraphs. that's all you're getting


it's a webcomic

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> it's a webcomic



that his wife has to draw with nail polish while her lazy husband plays video games


----------



## Melodie (Jan 12, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> that his wife has to draw with nail polish while her lazy husband plays video games


She did draw some I think. Or it was theorized some chapters had drastically different art style


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 12, 2018)

Melodie said:


> She did draw some I think. Or it was theorized some chapters had drastically different art style



i mean, from her position: if she married someone she loves and possesses the skills to help him out, i'm sure she's utilizing them


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 12, 2018)

Melodie said:


> She did draw some I think. Or it was theorized some chapters had drastically different art style


People theorized that she drew a portion of hisoka vs chrollo


----------



## poutanko (Jan 12, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> he's going to doodle dots on a page and type-up some paragraphs. that's all you're getting


Not like it can be any worse than the one during Chimera Ant arc

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 12, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> People theorized that she drew a portion of hisoka vs chrollo



for a second, i thought you wrote kurapika vs chrollo 

and my brain was very confused


----------



## Magic (Jan 12, 2018)

Melodie said:


> She did draw some I think. Or it was theorized some chapters had drastically different art style


the new hisoka and chrollo ....


----------



## Magic (Jan 12, 2018)

though honestly think he just decided to draw them different/ tweaked them.


----------



## Stelios (Jan 12, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Trinity scared me away from the CB so I'm here for a little bit. -.-



Short people are mean because they are closer to hell

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 12, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Short people are mean because they are closer to hell



how tall are you again? 6'4?


----------



## poutanko (Jan 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> the new hisoka and chrollo ....


I remember some people complained about Chrollo's "new" nose. Couldn't read next chap without checking his nose first after that lol


----------



## poutanko (Jan 12, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Short people are mean because they are closer to hell


 Nfufufufufu


----------



## Stelios (Jan 12, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> how tall are you again? 6'4?



That’s @SinRaven
I’m 5’9

Also I don’t like how people came to our turf, trolled one of our own and just left. Now we have no game happening and we lost a good host as well. 

@Ashi who called you here?


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 12, 2018)

Shizune said:


> So, I've just learned that there actually are videos of me being passed around on here that I never posted.
> 
> Sorry, I'm not comfortable here anymore. There will be no RPG mafia, or anything afterwards. I'm ending this chapter of my life.
> 
> I wish you all well.


No Nitty, don't let the bullies win. There are loads of people here that love you 

Please don't leave, but if you do, I wish you the best in life. Add me on discord or something.


----------



## NO (Jan 12, 2018)

For the record, I've known WAD for as long as most of you and I'm only saying this because 1. nobody's said it yet and 2. WAD is being petty with me.


Shizune said:


> So, I've just learned that there actually are videos of me being passed around on here that I never posted.
> 
> Sorry, I'm not comfortable here anymore. There will be no RPG mafia, or anything afterwards. I'm ending this chapter of my life.
> 
> I wish you all well.





Dr. White said:


> Hol' up. Kuchiyose no Jutsu!
> 
> 
> Giiiiiirrrlllllllll. I know damn well my girl isn't so soft skin that she is scared of some video going around about her! Who gives a fuck! You think the queen Nicki would care if some lame ass ex posted nudes of herself from the past? You once told me: "It's a new age!" and that rings true here girl. Let the trolls have their fun, but you've done enough in this section to garner respect from the people here that matter. Sure sometimes you get into it with people, and sure not everyone agrees with your opinion: but that's life and applies to everyone. I know damn well my girl shizune isn't about to let some internet trolls drag her via some old video, and quit one of her comfort places because of it. Getcho ass back here girl! <3333
> @Shizune





Underworld Broker said:


> .....
> 
> Still have to read what happened while I was asleep, kinda pissed waking up that kinda shit





Tiger said:


> Disappointing, to say the least.
> 
> Pathetic when people can't leave personal shit out of this. Imagine a time when someone can get excited for something they like without others explaining to them that the thing they like sucks for no possible reason than to hurt.
> 
> It never changes.





Stelios said:


> Also I don’t like how people came to our turf, trolled one of our own and just left. Now we have no game happening and we lost a good host as well.





SinRaven said:


> No Nitty, don't let the bullies win. There are loads of people here that love you
> 
> Please don't leave, but if you do, I wish you the best in life. Add me on discord or something.


WAD PM'd CB regulars a few videos of Shizune.

There you go. Your own trusted regular did this.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 12, 2018)

poutanko said:


> But he did 10 chapters when he's back from previous hiatus (and the one before that too)  Maybe he's not as lazy anymore, you know...



Where did it say he'll get back from hiatus? 

10 chapters sounds realistic if he wanna sell a volume again

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 12, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> You should prob do a twin year if we missed 2016.


Nah. 2015 also didn't have Mafia Awards iirc  (tho I wasn't around for most of that year). I have to draw the line somewhere and I have decided to keep it to 2017 only. Most of those games are still fresh on people's minds so they'll have an easier time deciding what to vote for.


----------



## Stelios (Jan 12, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> For the record, I've known WAD for as long as most of you and I'm only saying this because 1. nobody's said it yet and 2. WAD is being petty with me.
> 
> 
> WAD PM'd CB regulars a few videos of Shizune.
> ...



@W

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 12, 2018)

Platinum said:


> See, all I know about OBD games post me is that the section here kinda looks down their nose at them.
> 
> I'm curious as to why.



because they suck lol


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 12, 2018)

like the OBD plays mafia for a fun group activity which is fine, it's just not going to produce (many) good players or (many) interesting game moments because people are more concerned with having fun killing people based on what's going on in the section at the time than what's going on in that specific game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 12, 2018)

It's unfortunate that my last warning seemingly had no effect on some of the people here, though I'd chalk it up to it being non-regulars that spurred the issue in the first place. As I said last time, expecting a free pass is no longer a thing, if you're gonna be a shitstain in the convo thread you'll get cleaned out, and I meant that.  Now, this issue has been taken care of for the time being, and everyone can move on with their lives. 

Consider this another warning in some way. 


Thanks.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Itachі (Jan 12, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> For the record, I've known WAD for as long as most of you and I'm only saying this because 1. nobody's said it yet and 2. WAD is being petty with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i didn't think he would actually do it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 12, 2018)

Itachі said:


> i didn't think he would actually do it


----------



## Didi (Jan 12, 2018)

also wtf
apparently I missed a massive shitfest last night? 
and now we perma lost Shizune?

goddammit why can't we have nice things

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> the new hisoka and chrollo ....


Which is like nothing like the way she draws,tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## poutanko (Jan 12, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Where did it say he'll get back from hiatus?
> 
> 10 chapters sounds realistic if he wanna sell a volume again

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 12, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Ashi who called you here


Who the hell is ashi tbh ?


----------



## Stelios (Jan 12, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Who the hell is ashi tbh ?



I'm looking to find the instigator  of all this.
The video story is a different thing on its own. These guys came here to troll Nitty.

@White Wolf chalking it off as an attack from section irregulars doesn't really do justice to Nitty does it?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 12, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I'm looking to find the instigator  of all this.
> The video story is a different thing on its own. These guys came here to troll Nitty.
> 
> @White Wolf chalking it off as an attack from section irregulars doesn't really do justice to Nitty does it?


It means that I don't blame the section itself for ignoring the warnings in place. 

Don't assume that they went unpunished.


----------



## Melodie (Jan 12, 2018)

@Didi Did you play Ori and the blind forest?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 12, 2018)

poutanko said:


> ...  You're the new one here, say hi to your senpai ~
> @Dragon D. Luffy Wad was inactive before? He's everywhere when I just joined NF O.o
> @Dr. White are you going to do another HxH game? Sign me up/tag me if you do  Not other game, only HxH.



Yeah when he joined he was basically retired. He came to play Favs 4 and 5. In 4 he was actually active but died super early, in 5 I had to modkill him for inactivity. Some time after 5 he was reborn from the ashes to start a series of vanilla games people still play to this day.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 12, 2018)

Did we have drama again?

Brb catching up. *[vote lynch WW]* for placeholder.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 12, 2018)

Meh WW deleted the argument. I'll keep my vote there.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 12, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Did we have drama again?
> 
> Brb catching up. *[vote lynch WW]* for placeholder.


Good luck catching up with deleted posts!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 12, 2018)

ninjad

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 12, 2018)

See you next day phase

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 12, 2018)

Melodie said:


> @Didi Did you play Ori and the blind forest?




I did not
I'll play it some day tho, I've heard good things about it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 12, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Disappointing, to say the least.
> 
> Pathetic when people can't leave personal shit out of this. Imagine a time when someone can get excited for something they like without others explaining to them that the thing they like sucks for no possible reason than to hurt.
> 
> It never changes.



That's why I stopped posting in the Konoha Threate tbh.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 12, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Nah. 2015 also didn't have Mafia Awards iirc  (tho I wasn't around for most of that year). I have to draw the line somewhere and I have decided to keep it to 2017 only. Most of those games are still fresh on people's minds so they'll have an easier time deciding what to vote for.


what are the categories?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 12, 2018)

Announcement.

I'm giving it 3 days to see if Shizune has a change of heart. Then I'm sending everyone PMs asking to confirm their participation in my game.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 12, 2018)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> like the OBD plays mafia for a fun group activity which is fine, it's just not going to produce (many) good players or (many) interesting game moments because people are more concerned with having fun killing people based on what's going on in the section at the time than what's going on in that specific game.


Tbh thats it really. 
The obd hivemind only stopped directly interfering on mafia games somewhere after fang's star wars game, where cubey survived the day one Lynch because people found scum thanks to day abilities.
ok my favorites games the only (proeminent) player who i still see doing the obvious rng kill everything i see is CK.
Imo memes eventually died off, the majority stopped Being "obd regulars" and became Just the regulars with some random obd regulars and the obd section actually got "games".
But yeah, it was a mess when i joined


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 12, 2018)

I played a game in OBD before it was cool (hispter mode) and I was astonished by how bad the quality of game design was there.

I played one game after that, HxH, and it was great.

Not sure if the quality improved overall.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 12, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Nah.
> 
> It was Ace Attorney


You hosted ace attorney on the OBD?


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2018)



Reactions: Old 5


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 12, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> You hosted ace attorney on the OBD?



Oh sorry I read "here" instead of "there".

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 12, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I played a game in OBD before it was cool (hispter mode) and I was astonished by how bad the quality of game design was there.
> 
> I played one game after that, HxH, and it was great.
> 
> Not sure if the quality improved overall.


You played darkstalkers 
Like the worst of nevermind games 
Outed Indies convinced Town to no lynch 3 days straight.
Indies serial killed everyone.
As for hxh it is pretty much the best we had there (outside from favorites iii)
So your bad experience was With a shit game.
Your good was With a top tier one


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 12, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Oh sorry I read "here" instead of "there".


I mean i kinda knew the answer because the reason i unsigned for your game was because i had Just started my own game on obd when you called me (favorites ii im pretty sure)


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 12, 2018)

poutanko said:


>


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 12, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Outed Indies convinced Town to no lynch 3 days straight.



What the ...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 12, 2018)

No what sucked is that there was only 1 role in my faction who could make faction kills and after he died the only way we had to kill was a conditional ability that had like 25% chance of working.

That and town had 20 cops, 30 doctors and 100 roleblockers. Or something like that.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 12, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> What the ...


I was outed as Mafia leader once in a CR game on day 1. Still survived till the end and won the game.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 12, 2018)

CR games don't count

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 12, 2018)

Can we discuss how @iwandesu should host more games here?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 12, 2018)

Didi said:


> CR games don't count


3 cops said i was scum, nobody cared much 

They died right after revealing me, after single time


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 12, 2018)

Melodie said:


> I was outed as Mafia leader once in a CR game on day 1. Still survived till the end and won the game.



I was outed as a jester in Day 1 in a CR game. Then I won the game. Then I got revived and unwon the game. Then my role changed to a serial killer, I survived until the end and won again.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1 | Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 12, 2018)

Did Ava get banned

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 12, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I'm looking to find the instigator  of all this.
> The video story is a different thing on its own. These guys came here to troll Nitty.
> 
> @White Wolf chalking it off as an attack from section irregulars doesn't really do justice to Nitty does it?


Stelios standing up for Nitty? Now I've seen everything!

@Shizune take this as proof that this community stands behind you. Ignore the attack of the chitters. Know that we like you and appreciate you for your contributions to the community. I know damn well sure I'm not just talking for myself.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 12, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> what are the categories?


It's not Sunday yet now, is it?


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 12, 2018)

Melodie said:


> I was outed as Mafia leader once in a CR game on day 1. Still survived till the end and won the game.


-triggering intensifies-


----------



## Didi (Jan 12, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Then I got revived and unwon the game.




This is still one of my favourite things I've done 

@SinRaven put it up for mafia moment of the year 2017


----------



## Aries (Jan 12, 2018)

Didi said:


> CR games don't count



To be fair, you have to have a very high IQ to understand CR games. The mechanics are extremely subtle, and without a solid grasp of theoretical physics most of the roles will go over a typical viewer’s head. There’s also CR nihilistic host outlook, which is deftly woven into his characterisation- his personal philosophy draws heavily from Narodnaya Volya literature, for instance. The fans understand this stuff; they have the intellectual capacity to truly appreciate the depths of these games, to realise that they’re not just memes- they say something deep about LIFE. As a consequence people who dislike CR games truly ARE idiots- of course they wouldn’t appreciate, for instance, the lols in CR existential catchphrase “not processing your actions until hours later” which itself is a cryptic reference to Turgenev’s Russian epic Fathers and Sons. I’m smirking right now just imagining one of those addlepated simpletons scratching their heads in confusion as trollbeard’s genius wit unfolds itself on their computer screens. What fools.. how I pity them. 

And yes, by the way, i DO have a dragonball tattoo. And no, you cannot see it. It’s for the ladies’ eyes only- and even then they have to demonstrate that they’re within 5 IQ points of my own (preferably lower) beforehand. Nothin personnel kid

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 12, 2018)

The Rick and Morty pasta is one of the finest pastas of all time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 12, 2018)

poutanko said:


> HxH will return this month. We should get 10 more chapters before another hiatus


I should remind you we are again on a boat and last time a haitus series was had a boat in it it we didn't got series progression for 3 years


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 12, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I played a game in OBD before it was cool (hispter mode) and I was astonished by how bad the quality of game design was there.
> 
> I played one game after that, HxH, and it was great.
> 
> Not sure if the quality improved overall.


We won that game no big deal


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 12, 2018)

Didi said:


> The Rick and Morty pasta is one of the finest pastas of all time


Probably taste like pickles.

PICKLE RICK FLAVOURED


----------



## Avito (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Shiny (Jan 12, 2018)

I can turn the sensitive peeps here into sociopaths, only 100 dollars a week, 6 months class


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 12, 2018)

Shiny said:


> I can turn the sensitive peeps here into sociopaths, only 100 dollars a week, 6 months class



What are you gonna do, drill their teeth so hard they forget the concept of happiness?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 12, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> What are you gonna do, drill their teeth so hard they forget the concept of happiness?



When they lose all of their teeths , ill give them implants and become even more rich

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 12, 2018)

I've got a great idea for the Mafia Awards and I hope it's gonna succeed but if not, there is always next year. But if it's gonna succeed, damn, y'all should he hyped af.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 12, 2018)

First one to message me gets the scoop, but will also be forced to help me out ayyyee

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 12, 2018)

I see you supes


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 12, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> No what sucked is that there was only 1 role in my faction who could make faction kills and after he died the only way we had to kill was a conditional ability that had like 25% chance of working.
> 
> That and town had 20 cops, 30 doctors and 100 roleblockers. Or something like that.


Oh 
So you talking About crimson king rng based SDK role madness. 
That game was bs  
Theré was a sk role that literally killed 3 completely random players


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 12, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Oh
> So you talking About crimson king rng based SDK role madness.
> That game was bs
> Theré was a sk role that literally killed 3 completely random players



Nah. It was really Darkstalkers.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 12, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Can we discuss how @iwandesu should host more games here?


Lol 
I could tbh.
Maybe make a themed mafia or something. 
Still have no idea how to balance the game without making it into  30 super roles. So i hope you dont get disapointed


----------



## Stelios (Jan 12, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Lol
> I could tbh.
> Maybe make a themed mafia or something.
> Still have no idea how to balance the game without making it into  30 super roles. So i hope you dont get disapointed



Oh for sure. I’d like to see what you can offer in smaller scale as well. Role madness can be fun without 5 different skills. 1, 2 max


----------



## Platinum (Jan 12, 2018)

We can always do a Danganronpa style game iwan


----------



## Magic (Jan 12, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> For the record, I've known WAD for as long as most of you and I'm only saying this because 1. nobody's said it yet and 2. WAD is being petty with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sasuga ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Sasuga ...



Not really


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 12, 2018)

Platinum said:


> We can always do a Danganronpa style game iwan


Im super on.
Need to play V3 but outside from that consider it done

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 12, 2018)

Fuck...0...I am still at 0% for wanting to play mafia.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 12, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Not really


He is always at the center of drama. 

SASUGA


----------



## Magic (Jan 12, 2018)

Superman said:


> Fuck...0...I am still at 0% for wanting to play mafia.


You might have PTSD.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 12, 2018)

Superman said:


> Fuck...0...I am still at 0% for wanting to play mafia.



What has made you so tired of mafia?


----------



## Stelios (Jan 12, 2018)

@SinRaven ben je buiten vandaag?

@Superman fuck you 

@RemChu


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> You might have PTSD.



 No, I have been trolled like this many times. I believe it is worst....I probably have performance issues.



Underworld Broker said:


> What has made you so tired of mafia?



 I have not been happy with my effort and ability. I can not get it back to what it was.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 12, 2018)

Stelios said:


> @Superman fuck you



 ...I have no reply.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 12, 2018)

Superman said:


> No, I have been trolled like this many times. I believe it is worst....I probably have performance issues.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not been happy with my effort and ability. I can not get it back to what it was.



I think we just change. I can't bring myself to play the same way I did in 2014 either. But I've found a different way to play and be useful to town. Like, I'm less of a town leader and more of a passive contributer. Maybe instead of forcing yourself to be some ideal oldfag vasto you can just contribute however you're feeling like.

Or maybe you just need more time away. It's cool.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 12, 2018)

Stelios said:


> @SinRaven ben je buiten vandaag?


Yeah! I'm at Cafe Vredenburg celebrating a birthday from a good friend of mine. You?


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 12, 2018)

Superman had skill?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 12, 2018)

Prove it


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 12, 2018)

Superman said:


> I have not been happy with my effort and ability. I can not get it back to what it was.



Sounds like you still need a break from mafia, hope you'll have motivation again when faves8 starts


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 12, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Superman had skill?



He got Mvp in OBD mafia that iwandesu hosted last year


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 12, 2018)

@Superman will return in Convo Thread Episode 14.5: Lex Luthor's Marrying Lois Lane


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 12, 2018)

Btw. Iwandesu's roles were pretty neat


----------



## Platinum (Jan 12, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Im super on.
> Need to play V3 but outside from that consider it done



I need to as well.

I think its a pretty easy concept though. We just get everyone to give something they are the ultimate at, make roles for that, and then rng to decide the mafia.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 12, 2018)

@Superman still being too tsundere to admit he misses me


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 12, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I need to as well.
> 
> I think its a pretty easy concept though. We just get everyone to give something they are the ultimate at, make roles for that, and then rng to decide the mafia.


Give me Junko and I'll give you some.


----------



## Aries (Jan 12, 2018)

So vasto has returned completing the mafia Pokemon trio of charmander, bulbasour and squirtle


----------



## Platinum (Jan 12, 2018)

Vasto, join us in the sun.


----------



## Aries (Jan 12, 2018)

@Superman


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 12, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> He got Mvp in OBD mafia that iwandesu hosted last year


Pretty much yeah.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 12, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I need to as well.
> 
> I think its a pretty easy concept though. We just get everyone to give something they are the ultimate at, make roles for that, and then rng to decide the mafia.


That could be a really good way to do it lol.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 12, 2018)

Just need to make up roles based on the specific shenanigans.


----------



## Stelios (Jan 12, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Yeah! I'm at Cafe Vredenburg celebrating a birthday from a good friend of mine. You?



Oude pothuys

Come!


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 12, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Oude pothuys
> 
> Come!


Nah mate. I'm drinking two more and then I'm heading home. Work tomorrow rip in pieces

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 12, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Nah mate. I'm drinking two more and then I'm heading home. Work tomorrow rip in pieces



Keke
Your loss
They sing here live
Ain’t no sunshine when she’s goneee
Every time she’s gone away 
Oh I know I know  I know


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 12, 2018)

Shizune said:


> What a long, strange trip it's been.
> 
> I think what bothered me the most was the lack of control I had over my own image, my own voice. People I'd never spoken to had private videos of me.
> 
> ...


Nice to see you back. Glad you aren't letting this get to you, and the vid isn't even bad tbh. You got the attitude down for sure, and if you work on the flow/timing a bit it would be pretty good. Stay up.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 12, 2018)

Shizune said:


> What a long, strange trip it's been.
> 
> I think what bothered me the most was the lack of control I had over my own image, my own voice. People I'd never spoken to had private videos of me.
> 
> ...



Nice to have you back man. Don't let bad ills get to you. It's not worth it. Your life will go on separately from those people, and you will keep the good things you gained from your experiences here.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 12, 2018)

You know this gives me ideas. I once made a role in Mafia Syndicate that could force players to post videos of themselves singing. We could do it similarly here, but rapping.

Or just singing too.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Old 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 12, 2018)

Shizune said:


> What a long, strange trip it's been.
> 
> I think what bothered me the most was the lack of control I had over my own image, my own voice. People I'd never spoken to had private videos of me.
> 
> ...


YASSSS NITTY SLAY


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 12, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Keke
> Your loss
> They sing here live
> Ain’t no sunshine when she’s goneee
> ...


Im here lipsyncing to Moulin Rouge so your loss tbh

I extended my stay by two hours lol rip

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 12, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Im here lipsyncing to Moulin Rouge so your loss tbh
> 
> I extended my stay by two hours lol rip



Mou
Moulin rouge
Lady marmelade


Ima walk 6 Khm in the end np
I can see it


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 12, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Mou
> Moulin rouge
> Lady marmelade
> 
> ...


No the song ended


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 12, 2018)

.....what is this now about @Shizune ? Something happened?



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I think we just change. I can't bring myself to play the same way I did in 2014 either. But I've found a different way to play and be useful to town. Like, I'm less of a town leader and more of a passive contributer. Maybe instead of forcing yourself to be some ideal oldfag vasto you can just contribute however you're feeling like.
> 
> Or maybe you just need more time away. It's cool.



Like Goku trying to power up ssj3 against Kid Buu....and the power just disappearing.



Underworld Broker said:


> Sounds like you still need a break from mafia, hope you'll have motivation again when faves8 starts



I am mad that I missed DBS and rpg game...



Platinum said:


> @Superman still being too tsundere to admit he misses me



I thought you would have disappeared by now....again.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 12, 2018)

Lady Marmelade 

Moulin Rouge

Same tbh

My friends and I just decided I'm the Christina Aguilera and I can live with that


----------



## Shiny (Jan 12, 2018)

Dbs game is a clusterfuck, no one knows who is alive or dead, the hell is happening, the last one wasnt like that

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Stelios (Jan 12, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> No the song ended





SinRaven said:


> Lady Marmelade
> 
> Moulin Rouge
> 
> ...




Wanna come in a verjaardag BBQ?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 12, 2018)

Superman said:


> I am mad that I missed DBS and rpg game...



Pretty sure RPG game has no player limit and hasn't started yet.

@Shizune can you open a spot for Vasto?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Darth (Jan 12, 2018)

I need a vanilla game guys someone hit me up


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 12, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You know this gives me ideas. I once made a role in Mafia Syndicate that could force players to post videos of themselves singing. We could do it similarly here, but rapping.
> 
> Or just singing too.


 I would recommend putting a disclosure warning in the sign up if you do personally.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 12, 2018)

Superman said:


> Fuck...0...I am still at 0% for wanting to play mafia.



You'll be back to 100% by July. Give me a couple good submissions to work on!


----------



## Tiger (Jan 12, 2018)

@Shizune mah boi


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 12, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Wanna come in a verjaardag BBQ?


When?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 12, 2018)

I think I'll just work more on Monogatari mafia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 12, 2018)

O


SinRaven said:


> When?


2 weeks from now
27


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 12, 2018)

Stelios said:


> O
> 
> 2 weeks from now
> 27


I think I don't have anything planned that weekend. I'll let you know. It's your birthay I assume?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 12, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Pretty sure RPG game has no player limit and hasn't started yet.
> 
> @Shizune can you open a spot for Vasto?



Sign ups are unlimited, and both Ava and WAD's spots are now open.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stelios (Jan 12, 2018)

From 1 to 10

I m At 15 Atm


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 12, 2018)

I'll play rpg


----------



## Didi (Jan 12, 2018)

Shizune said:


> What a long, strange trip it's been.
> 
> I think what bothered me the most was the lack of control I had over my own image, my own voice. People I'd never spoken to had private videos of me.
> 
> ...




this is actually way better than expected

unrelated but you're also way whiter than I expected

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 12, 2018)

Did Nitty start an unexpected p-p-picture sharing tiiiiime?


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 12, 2018)

That means it's picture sharing time so share them so we can see what face is behind the godfather mask


----------



## Didi (Jan 12, 2018)

I've shared my pictures on NF many times before, I don't see why I should again, people can just find the old ones if they really want to

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 12, 2018)

Didi said:


> I've shared my pictures on NF many times before, I don't see why I should again, people can just find the old ones if they really want to


You're older now. We want to see your growth.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 12, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> You're older now. We want to see your growth.



we want to see young didi too


----------



## Platinum (Jan 12, 2018)

@Tiger or @WolfPrinceKouga 

Would either of you guys be down to give me feedback on my military mafia game once I work out the mechanics a bit more?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 12, 2018)

Superman said:


> I thought you would have disappeared by now....again.



Even if I disappear from this earth, what we shared that one autumn night will remain forever .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 12, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> You're older now. We want to see your growth.




maybe, I'll think about it


----------



## Magic (Jan 12, 2018)

Platinum said:


> @Tiger or @WolfPrinceKouga
> 
> Would either of you guys be down to give me feedback on my military mafia game once I work out the mechanics a bit more?


Advance wars days of ruin theme?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 12, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Pretty sure RPG game has no player limit and hasn't started yet.
> 
> @Shizune can you open a spot for Vasto?



 Unfortunately I still do not want to play even though I want to play this game.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Advance wars days of ruin theme?



Nah, I posted the concept of what it is a few pages back. Though, I guess it is kinda advance warsy.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 12, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> X-mas with mama dukes and the sistas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 12, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Before I leave house

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 12, 2018)

You do not know whey


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 12, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> For the record, I've known WAD for as long as most of you and I'm only saying this because 1. nobody's said it yet and 2. WAD is being petty with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Oh wad just going wad.



Aries said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I did not just recently get into jojo's I would be upset by this look.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stelios (Jan 12, 2018)

Aries said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I 100% thought you were black all these years

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 12, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I 100% thought you were black all these years



 You never before seen what he looked like?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 12, 2018)

Superman said:


> Unfortunately I still do not want to play even though I want to play this game.



We need a Tsundere rating.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Ningen 1 | Old 2


----------



## Magic (Jan 13, 2018)

Found a remchu on twitter 


> hi I'm rem and welcome to rems Twitter for cool friends!!!! / always getting smashed with my friends! I love to draw and have fun!



Legit is me  I'm the evil twin confirmed.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 13, 2018)

Superman said:


> You never before seen what he looked like?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 13, 2018)

Superman said:


> If I did not just recently get into jojo's I would be upset by this look.


 

Credit to Remchu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 13, 2018)

@Aries Congratulations ! What's next for you rockstar?


----------



## JoJo (Jan 13, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> You're older now. We want to see your growth.


Didi hasn’t grown at all. At least his height hasn’t.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 13, 2018)

JoJo said:


> Didi hasn’t grown at all. At least his height hasn’t.



Are you implying his dick has gotten bigger

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 13, 2018)

Man it's a small world. Random dj im subbed to, chatting to him on a live stream.
He plays/ lives near SF I can probably meet him at an event in feb.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 13, 2018)

Also, one big takeaway from that debacle yesterday - one of those chatterbox idiots said Nicki Minaj was "nothing more than a pair of tits and ass," and he meant it.

Regardless of your opinion on her music, Nicki is one of the most accomplished, influential and hardworking musicians in the entire industry. Reducing that legacy down to "tits and ass" is ignorant, degrading, and offensive. 

I'm sorry for the times I incorrectly label her detractors as misogynists, like with Dr. White; but I just want you to know it's because I'm so used to dealing with that vitriolic hatred towards women... that desire to reduce a woman down to a sexual object and nothing else.

And I think that's why so many men are willing to come sprinting from the other side of the forum just to viciously attack her. I think there's a very real sense of hatred toward successful women, sexual women, and especially successful sexual women.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 13, 2018)

And I think that's why I get such a kick out of waving her accomplishments around. I know Nicki doesn't magically become more talented every time she enters the top 10. I know there's no correlation between quality and sales.

But just look how angry she makes those guys. Look at how badly they want her to fail. They _want _her to be "just tits and ass." They _don't _want her to sit down, write a song, and have that song become one of the most successful in the country. I really think that pisses them off and makes them uncomfortable. The idea that she's not just "tits and ass," she's a whole person who has worked her way to somewhere they could never hope to be... they can't deal with that. They want to silence her.

But they can't. If 2017 proved anything, it's that no matter what happens to Nicki she will always emerge with multiple hit songs every single year.


----------



## Magic (Jan 13, 2018)

hahaha they are showing me all this dj stuff...

DJ Rem©  coming soon.


----------



## Baba (Jan 13, 2018)

Shizune said:


> And I think that's why I get such a kick out of waving her accomplishments around. I know Nicki doesn't magically become more talented every time she enters the top 10. I know there's no correlation between quality and sales.
> 
> But just look how angry she makes those guys. Look at how badly they want her to fail. They _want _her to be "just tits and ass." They _don't _want her to sit down, write a song, and have that song become one of the most successful in the country. I really think that pisses them off and makes them uncomfortable. The idea that she's not just "tits and ass," she's a whole person who has worked her way to somewhere they could never hope to be... they can't deal with that. They want to silence her.
> 
> But they can't. If 2017 proved anything, it's that no matter what happens to Nicki she will always emerge with multiple hit songs every single year.


Whose verse did you enjoy the most in Motorsport?


----------



## Shizune (Jan 13, 2018)

Baba said:


> Whose verse did you enjoy the most in Motorsport?



Well I wanna start by saying it was Cardi's best verse ever and I was actually disappointed by her more recent verse on the Finesse remix because it really didn't live up to the Motorsport verse. However...

Nicki Minaj _owned _that beat. The way she opens it just feels like such a moment. It's in my top 3 best Nicki verses of all time.

Also, the way she said _watch ya man, then you should watch ya mouth! _and then Cardi's fiancee was exposed for cheating on her a month later. Nicki's a witch, I'm trying to tell you.

What about you?


----------



## Magic (Jan 13, 2018)

awesome


----------



## Baba (Jan 13, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Well I wanna start by saying it was Cardi's best verse ever and I was actually disappointed by her more recent verse on the Finesse remix because it really didn't live up to the Motorsport verse. However...
> 
> Nicki Minaj _owned _that beat. The way she opens it just feels like such a moment. It's in my top 3 best Nicki verses of all time.
> 
> ...


Ah, it's hard to pick. Overall I would say I liked Nicki's verse but my favorite part of the whole song is Cardi's Gasolina part. It makes me happy


----------



## Shizune (Jan 13, 2018)

Baba said:


> Ah, it's hard to pick. Overall I would say I liked Nicki's verse but my favorite part of the whole song is Cardi's Gasolina part. It makes me happy



Yeah, their verses have this weird thing where Cardi's is more immediately attention grabbing despite Nicki's obviously being higher quality. It's funny because it's analogous for their entire careers; Cardi is more energetic and likable, but Nicki is the more talented musician.

Either way they were both great verses, and it made me so happy to see the three men get out-rapped on their own song by the two women.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> awesome


DILLON FRANCIS! I have his whole edc set on my mobile. 

Have you heard his say less?


----------



## Shizune (Jan 13, 2018)

_Ride the dick like a BMX
No man wanna be my ex
_
I want this inscribed on my tombstone.​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 13, 2018)

Lana Del Rey is so beautiful

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 13, 2018)

Current favs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 13, 2018)

Funny story about how Motorsport came together; Nicki's verse probably wasn't all that amazing at first since it was just another throwaway verse for a Migos single. However when Quavo asked Nicki if they could add Cardi to the song, Nicki agreed under the condition that Nicki could re-write her verse first.

Nicki is _insanely _competitive. If she's on a song with another woman, she is gonna take time out of her schedule to make _damn _sure she has the best verse on that song. That's why she snapped so hard on Motorsport, she was chin checking Cardi.​

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 13, 2018)

Baba said:


> DILLON FRANCIS! I have his whole edc set on my mobile.
> 
> Have you heard his say less?


No, I like just discovered this dude. I like G-eazy. 

It's sounds good, Id hop to this in the club.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 13, 2018)

Mad Chill @Baba welcome ~_~

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 13, 2018)

Fucking love that like Caribbean steel drum sound in the 2nd song you linked.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 13, 2018)

About to go to bed but before I do I just wanna apologize again for the absolute mess I'm gonna be when this Nicki album drops.

It's been 3 and a half years since her last album and both Shether and Cardi B happened in the meantime. There is a real movement of people that want Nicki out of the industry, and it's been a topic of discussion among the media for months now.

So when this album comes out and she proves her legend status... booooooy are you all gonna wish I would shut up. I'm gonna be ignorant, petty and obnoxious.

Sorry about it.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Baba (Jan 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> No, I like just discovered this dude. I like G-eazy.
> 
> It's sounds good, Id hop to this in the club.


I like G-Eazy too. 
Have you listened to this one? This is my favorite song by him

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 13, 2018)

Shizune said:


> About to go to bed but before I do I just wanna apologize again for the absolute mess I'm gonna be when this Nicki album drops.
> 
> It's been 3 and a half years since her last album and both Shether and Cardi B happened in the meantime. There is a real movement of people that want Nicki out of the industry, and it's been a topic of discussion among the media for months now.
> 
> ...


Sleep tight o/


----------



## Shizune (Jan 13, 2018)

On her most recent verse she said,

_When my album drop these bitches gonna cry in the car
_
and I am SO FUCKING READY BITCH. I WANT THIS ALBUM TO SPIT ON ME AND CALL ME A BUM WITH CHEAP HAIR.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Shizune (Jan 13, 2018)

Omg. Omg. I literally can't even talk about this at night or I get like insanely hyped and I can't sleep.

Whoo. Okay. Let me calm down.

Good night.


----------



## Legend (Jan 13, 2018)

Shizune said:


> About to go to bed but before I do I just wanna apologize again for the absolute mess I'm gonna be when this Nicki album drops.
> 
> It's been 3 and a half years since her last album and both Shether and Cardi B happened in the meantime. There is a real movement of people that want Nicki out of the industry, and it's been a topic of discussion among the media for months now.
> 
> ...


woah there buddy there can be only one


----------



## Magic (Jan 13, 2018)

Lawl


----------



## Magic (Jan 13, 2018)

fav g-eazy song
_got dat fire in my soul _

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 13, 2018)

I have his these things happen album :0

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I have his these things happen album :0


Ya, I like this one too but I played it too many times and now I'm bored of it lel. Halsey voice is so awesome <3

Also, my favorite part
_Got that kind of style everybody try to rip off
YSL dress under when she takes the mink off
Silk on her body, pull it down and watch it slip off
Ever catch me cheating, she would try to cut my (ha-ha-ha)_


----------



## Legend (Jan 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 13, 2018)

Aries said:


> Credit to Remchu


This is awesome OK

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 13, 2018)

Aries Brando

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Aries Brando


It's aries kujou not brando


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 13, 2018)

Mohit said:


> It's aries kujou not brando


> blonde hair


Brando bitch

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> > blonde hair
> 
> 
> Brando bitch


That names sence so it was him DIO whit star platinum


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> > blonde hair
> 
> 
> Brando bitch


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 13, 2018)

Cr is totally Joseph Joestar


----------



## Avito (Jan 13, 2018)

I don't know I think so too but guessed the wrong jojo but WW says he is blond and blonds are apprently dio


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 13, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I don't know I think so too but guessed the wrong jojo but WW says he is blond and blonds are apprently dio


He posted pic on like last page


----------



## Didi (Jan 13, 2018)

stop shitposting mohit

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> stop shitposting mohit


Don't stop

Finally everyone forgot about WW shitposting   feelsgoodman


----------



## Avito (Jan 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Don't stop
> 
> Finally everyone forgot about WW shitposting   feelsgoodman


When a moderator shit posts so does everyone else it's OK for me not you


----------



## Avito (Jan 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> stop shitposting mohit


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 13, 2018)

Superman said:


> If I did not just recently get into jojo's I would be upset by this look.



Was thinking about reading it soon too, characters look interesting


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> stop shitposting mohit



It's ironic that he's complaining about shitposts in the mafia section on OJ

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Avito (Jan 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Was thinking about reading it soon too, characters look interesting


You should start it soon the best one is steel ball run and ventero augero was pretty good too didn't cared much about forth one though


----------



## Avito (Jan 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> It's ironic that he's complaining about shitposts in the mafia section on OJ


Mafia game there is pretty annoying they shit posts in traditional which is basically like ruining the game


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 13, 2018)

What kind of monster shitposts inside a mafia round

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 4


----------



## Avito (Jan 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> What kind of monster shitposts inside a mafia round


I know right


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 13, 2018)

Mohit said:


> You should start it soon the best one is steel ball run and ventero augero was pretty good too didn't cared much about forth one though



What's the story of jjba anyways? Heard there's always a different protagonist or smth  



Mohit said:


> Mafia game there is pretty annoying they shit posts in traditional which is basically like ruining the game



I'm talking about the general mafia chat, haven't been active in games since quite a while


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 13, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I know right



You should check previous games tbh, you gonna be surprised how 1k posts at the beginning are just random votes and shitposts


----------



## Baba (Jan 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> It's ironic that he's complaining about shitposts in the mafia section on OJ

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> You should check previous games tbh, you gonna be surprised how 1k posts at the beginning are just random votes and shitposts


Lol it is more often occurrence here then compared to OJ they


----------



## Avito (Jan 13, 2018)

Baba said:


>


Go away Baba no one wants you here


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 13, 2018)

Baba said:


>



You've seen it, there were like 3-5 shitposts and he turned to mafia police


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 13, 2018)

I want Baba, he's a cute

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> What's the story of jjba anyways? Heard there's always a different protagonist or smth


Yes they are totally different all series has different jojo in them 
There is Jonathan joster
Joseph joster
Joutaro kujou
Johnny joater 
Giovana Gorgie 
Higashika something 
And few more I don't remember the names


----------



## Avito (Jan 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> You've seen it, there were like 3-5 shitposts and he turned to mafia police


It was sarcasm


----------



## Avito (Jan 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I want Baba, he's a cute


Gayyy


----------



## Baba (Jan 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> You've seen it, there were like 3-5 shitposts and he turned to mafia police


The greatest part was he says don't spam in one word or something and next post of his was just an emoji

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 13, 2018)

Baba said:


> The greatest part was he says don't spam in one word or something and next post of his was just an emoji


Did I do something like that I don't remember


----------



## poutanko (Jan 13, 2018)

Mohit said:


>


Modkilled once again, I'll support policy lynch on you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 13, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Modkilled once again, I'll support policy lynch on you


Nah I won't get mod killed anything soon well at least that's what I believe


----------



## Baba (Jan 13, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Did I do something like that I don't remember


Do you want me to bring the receipts?


----------



## Avito (Jan 13, 2018)

Baba said:


> Do you want me to bring the receipts?


Nah please don't I might or might not have done something like that no need to prove it


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 13, 2018)

Mohit said:


> It was sarcasm



Doesn't sound like sarcasm when I know everyone complains about shitposts multiple times in a game


----------



## Avito (Jan 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Doesn't sound like sarcasm when I know everyone complains about shitposts multiple times in a game


That post was too formal to be serious get off my ass alredy will you

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 13, 2018)

Did someone say shitpost?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 13, 2018)

So if WAD gets unbanned at some point are y'all just gonna welcome him back like he ain't spent the past year secretly sending videos of me to people I don't know or


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 13, 2018)

Tbh I wouldn't give it more attention and just ignore it tbh.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 13, 2018)

Shizune said:


> So if WAD gets unbanned at some point are y'all just gonna welcome him back like he ain't spent the past year secretly sending videos of me to people I don't know or



I've accepted that Wad is an asshole years ago and just don't get too close to him. He's said himself he doesn't care about other people.

But I'm too diplomatic to go on a war against him myself. I don't build vendettas with people.

If you people start collectively kicking him out of games I'll join, if not I won't.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 13, 2018)

>the past year
It was in one thread where people were already laughing at you and he was like 'oi if you like laughing at shizune check out this'

It's still a shitty thing to do though, no doubt. Just saying it's not quite as dramatic as you're making it out now, unless I'm missing part of the story


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Was thinking about reading it soon too, characters look interesting



 Do it. Though watch the anime of the 1st 3 jojos. It is better that way. Well to me it is.



White Wolf said:


> What kind of monster shitposts inside a mafia round



 Some sort of mod I would think.



Shizune said:


> So if WAD gets unbanned at some point are y'all just gonna welcome him back like he ain't spent the past year secretly sending videos of me to people I don't know or



 This is not the 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th etc etc he has pulled something like this. I do not like when he does it nor do I condone it. So yeah I will welcome him back.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 13, 2018)

@Shizune but if you don't want to have him around or some shit, then so be it. I will understand if you dislike people like me for easily welcoming someone like him back. You still my boy.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 13, 2018)

Superman said:


> Do it. Though watch the anime of the 1st 3 jojos. It is better that way. Well to me it is.



I'm a manga-only person, could consider watching it if it doesn't have many episodes


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 13, 2018)

Superman said:


> Some sort of mod I would think.


A shitposting mod...    
Hmmmm...    

Must be @Marcelle.B

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Jan 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> A shitposting mod...
> Hmmmm...
> 
> Must be @Marcelle.B

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 13, 2018)

You all should suck my dick, ive heard its a good exercise to the mouth

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm a manga-only person, could consider watching it if it doesn't have many episodes



The 1st season is part 1 and 2. 2ND season is all of part 3. And that is all the seasons.



White Wolf said:


> A shitposting mod...
> Hmmmm...
> 
> Must be @Marcelle.B



 you leave Marcel alone.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 13, 2018)

Shiny said:


> You all should suck my dick, ive heard its a good exercise to the mouth



 You like the Future Trunks arc...you have no good.


----------



## Stelios (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## Shiny (Jan 13, 2018)

Superman said:


> You like the Future Trunks arc...you have no good.



Its the worst in powerlevels department, but the history was quite interesting and fresh, liked it overall

Why you didnt like?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 13, 2018)

Superman said:


> The 1st season is part 1 and 2. 2ND season is all of part 3. And that is all the seasons.



Crunchyroll has 39 episodes of jjba, I guess that's all 3 seasons?


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 13, 2018)

Hey now let's be friends


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 13, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Hey now let's be friends


----------



## Baba (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## Avito (Jan 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> A shitposting mod...
> Hmmmm...
> 
> Must be @Marcelle.B


he is my fav mod dont talk shit against him


----------



## Avito (Jan 13, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Hey now let's be friends


but you are always rude how can we be friends if you keep that up


----------



## Shizune (Jan 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> >the past year
> It was in one thread where people were already laughing at you and he was like 'oi if you like laughing at shizune check out this'
> 
> It's still a shitty thing to do though, no doubt. Just saying it's not quite as dramatic as you're making it out now, unless I'm missing part of the story



What? Why were people talking about me in a thread I never entered?

And either way he still PMed people videos of me so?????


----------



## Avito (Jan 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Crunchyroll has 39 episodes of jjba, I guess that's all 3 seasons?


no there will be like 24 first season 26 second and i believe almost 30 in the third


----------



## Shizune (Jan 13, 2018)

And if WAD has a history of sharing private pictures/videos of people without their consent why is he still allowed back here? This is next level fucked up. Like what the fuck? Am I in the twilight zone?


----------



## Shizune (Jan 13, 2018)

And if you fucking knew about this why didn't YOU FUCKING tell me Didi?


----------



## JoJo (Jan 13, 2018)

Have you tried boycotting the section? Basically you section urself until the mods learn and do the right.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 13, 2018)

JoJo said:


> wad did nothing wrong btw



Elaborate


----------



## JoJo (Jan 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Elaborate


They said he did something wrong, when In actuality, he did nothing wrong.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 13, 2018)

JoJo said:


> They said he did something wrong, when I’m actuality, he did nothing wrong.



But you have to explain this


----------



## Stelios (Jan 13, 2018)

JoJo said:


> They said he did something wrong, when In actuality, he did nothing wrong.



backstabbing is considered ok in the ghetto you grew up?


----------



## JoJo (Jan 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> But you have to explain this


Actually I don’t have to explain anything


----------



## JoJo (Jan 13, 2018)

Stelios said:


> backstabbing is considered ok in the ghetto you grew up?


I’m actually a lad born in a high class neighborhood of snobby white people, so yes, backstabbing was very common stel. Good job solving it. If only u had these Detective skills in mafia.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 13, 2018)

JoJo said:


> Actually I don’t have to explain anything



Well, since you're in the mafia section you have to explain why you view smth the way you do otherwise I can't believe you.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Well, since you're in the mafia section you have to explain why you view smth the way you do otherwise I can't believe you.


That’s ok. Because I’m in the mafia section, I’m going to assume appealing to logic and telling you guys the correct thing is just going to allow you all to personally interpret it in your own narrative where you skew it in a way which I’m wrong cause all mafia players are bad


----------



## Avito (Jan 13, 2018)

oh boy the temperature in this thread grew up so fast


----------



## Didi (Jan 13, 2018)

Shizune said:


> And if you fucking knew about this why didn't YOU FUCKING tell me Didi?




??
I got on after it had all transpired already and you already had had your fight with Ava and his cronies here
you knew before I knew
I was sleeping


----------



## Melodie (Jan 13, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 13, 2018)

I just happened to read the relevant CB thread the next morning and saw how it got to the point that they 
a) got the vids
b) came here


----------



## Shiny (Jan 13, 2018)

Nothing happened when Sin  was reading thousand  of my convo pages with blur and posting in the mafia FC laughing, i was violated

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 13, 2018)

JoJo said:


> That’s ok. Because I’m in the mafia section, I’m going to assume appealing to logic and telling you guys the correct thing is just going to allow you all to personally interpret it in your own narrative where you skew it in a way which I’m wrong cause all mafia players are bad



You have to give us the receipts otherwise I really can't believe you about the wad story

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> I just happened to read the relevant CB thread the next morning and saw how it got to the point that they
> a) got the vids
> b) came here




How does it feel losing a game you should have 100% won through RNG decided by waffles 

(Was bored looking at old turbo games that were hosted here )


----------



## Didi (Jan 13, 2018)

Shizune said:


> What? Why were people talking about me in a thread I never entered?



You're saying this as if you don't know about this concept of 'talking about people behind their back'
did you not go to high school


----------



## JoJo (Jan 13, 2018)

When’s the next mafia game btw


----------



## Stelios (Jan 13, 2018)

JoJo said:


> I’m actually a lad born in a high class neighborhood of snobby white people, so yes, backstabbing was very common stel. Good job solving it. If only u had these Detective skills in mafia.



Detective skills would be useless to me.I already made you tell me all the information I wanted to know.


----------



## Didi (Jan 13, 2018)

Melodie said:


> How does it feel losing a game you should have 100% won through RNG decided by waffles
> 
> (Was bored looking at old turbo games that were hosted here )




What do you mean?



Marco said:


> *NIGHT 1 END
> 
> Vanilla Town [Melodie] *has been found swimming with the fish.
> 
> ...



E A S Y

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JoJo (Jan 13, 2018)

Real shit are the rpg sign ups still open


----------



## Melodie (Jan 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> E A S Y


Second round


----------



## JoJo (Jan 13, 2018)

I wanna play but I don’t wanna submit anything extra


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 13, 2018)

What has happened to this section


----------



## Shiny (Jan 13, 2018)

JoJo said:


> When’s the next mafia game btw



Shizune large rpg mafia geme, join it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 13, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Second round




>reads up

I had forgotten all about this reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee fucking jeroeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 13, 2018)

Dwelling on the past is unhealthy, leave the convo thread out of it; if any of you wish to discuss things pertaining to yesterday's issues make a thread in the SCR or PM me and we'll talk.  Any further discussion of it here will be purged.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 13, 2018)

I love you White Wolf

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 13, 2018)

Shiny said:


> I love you White Wolf


Aww, you're so sweet Shiny.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 13, 2018)

JoJo said:


> When’s the next mafia game btw


the next is shizunes game will be on by tomorrow i think


----------



## Stelios (Jan 13, 2018)

Shiny said:


> I love you White Wolf


----------



## Shizune (Jan 13, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Shizune



So lemme get this straight, he wants to come here to defend WAD sharing private videos of me and then wants to join my game? Hmm...


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


>





Baba said:


>


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 13, 2018)

Mohit said:


> but you are always rude how can we be friends if you keep that up


You suck thats why


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 13, 2018)



Reactions: Useful 1 | Old 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 13, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Its the worst in powerlevels department, but the history was quite interesting and fresh, liked it overall
> 
> Why you didnt like?



Where to start

As you say power scaling
Shit villain
Pussy ass way he did things
Trunks should have been alot stronger at the start...I mean if 17 can be this level now...
Trunks's Fairy Tail moment
The ending
And the most horrible thing...BLACK SHOULD HAVE BEEN ALTERNATE TIMELINE GOTEN NOT JUST ANOTHER ZAMASU WHO TOOK GOKU'S BODY DAMMIT!



Underworld Broker said:


> Crunchyroll has 39 episodes of jjba, I guess that's all 3 seasons?



 The anime will hook it for you trust me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 13, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 13, 2018)

Shizune said:


> So lemme get this straight, he wants to come here to defend WAD sharing private videos of me and then wants to join my game? Hmm...


I don’t have the Star Wars gif on me but

ITS A TRAP

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 13, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> You suck thats why


nuu dont be rude now lets be friend atblush

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 13, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


 you wound me


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> you wound me



You started it, I just finished it.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 13, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You started it, I just finished it.


I didn't aim my knife at you but you stabbed me


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I didn't aim my knife at you but you stabbed me



Then why did I get a knife ?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 13, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Then why did I get a knife ?


To use it on Viole


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> To use it on Viole



I see. 
In that case I take back the .

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 13, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I see.
> In that case I take back the .


Just redirect it also on Viole


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Just redirect it also on Viole



I only need 1.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 13, 2018)

No waffles you should finish him for editing me. No one corrects me to keep the peace.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 13, 2018)

Superman said:


> No waffles you should finish him for editing me. No one corrects me to keep the peace.


Come on now, D.
He has a job to do, so let him do it.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 13, 2018)

Welcome back @Superman


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 13, 2018)

@novaselinenever if you want to host another turbo jester sometime soon, i'm in.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 13, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Nothing happened when Sin  was reading thousand  of my convo pages with blur and posting in the mafia FC laughing, i was violated


That happened? I don't remember lol


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 13, 2018)

mfw I QQd and injured my tablet


----------



## Shiny (Jan 13, 2018)

Superman said:


> Where to start
> 
> As you say power scaling
> Shit villain
> ...




Dont make me hate that arc


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 13, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> That happened? I don't remember lol



sin also got someone to send him naked pics by pretending to be a girl 

all he had to do with me was send me a picture of stroopwafel

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 13, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> That happened? I don't remember lol




You laughed at our fetish with itachi


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 13, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> sin also got someone to send him naked pics by pretending to be a girl


I used to do that when I was 16


----------



## Shizune (Jan 13, 2018)

In all seriousness @JoJo youre more than welcome to play. I'd like to put this behind us.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I used to do that when I was 16



you're reprehensible. who had time for that during hs? what about planning for prom???!!


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 13, 2018)

I never pretended to be a girl.  He just assumed I was a girl for no reason other than me having a girly username at the time and a pink animu girl set. I never said I was a girl and I told him I was and guy when he was about to send me a video of him masturbating and after telling the truth, he still wanted to send me the video to please me because he loved even only the thought of me being a girl.

Most low effort trapping I ever did tbh.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 13, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I never pretended to be a girl.  He just assumed I was a girl for no reason other than me having a girly username at the time and a pink animu girl set. I never said I was a girl and I told him I was and guy when he was about to send me a video of him masturbating and after telling the truth, he still wanted to send me the video to please me because he loved even only the thought of me being a girl.
> 
> Most low effort trapping I ever did tbh.



You have CC's Love geass.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 13, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> you're reprehensible. who had time for that during hs? what about planning for prom???!!


Didn't go to prom lel. I mean in general my HS was 98% guys so.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 13, 2018)

Shiny said:


> You laughed at our fetish with itachi


Lol I still don't remember but I can imagine me laughing at that.

I miss Blur. We were both abandoned by our other halfs Shiny.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 13, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Lol I still don't remember but I can imagine me laughing at that.
> 
> I miss Blur. We were both abandoned by our other halfs Shiny.



??? give me the 411. who is blur


----------



## Darth (Jan 13, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I never pretended to be a girl.  He just assumed I was a girl for no reason other than me having a girly username at the time and a pink animu girl set. I never said I was a girl and I told him I was and guy when he was about to send me a video of him masturbating and after telling the truth, he still wanted to send me the video to please me because he loved even only the thought of me being a girl.
> 
> Most low effort trapping I ever did tbh.



Ay bby u wnt sum fuk?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 13, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Lol I still don't remember but I can imagine me laughing at that.
> 
> I miss Blur. We were both abandoned by our other halfs Shiny.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 13, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> ??? give me the 411. who is blur


Back in the dark days of 2013, Blur and Shiny were among the most active members of mafia (even before we had a section), along with me, my bae Immortal and other irrelevants like Nitty. 

Blur and Shiny were basically competing with Immortal and me for the best OTP.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 13, 2018)

Anybody heard anything from Dyken lately?


----------



## Aries (Jan 13, 2018)

Are people just figuring out theirs cliques in this section? Hasn't that been obvious for a while now? I've seen people in this section who act cool towards you in this convo then talk trash behind them in private or shared info about someone to others


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 13, 2018)

Aries said:


> Are people just figuring out theirs cliques in this section? Hasn't that been obvious for a while now? I've seen people in this section who act cool towards you in this convo then talk trash behind them in private or shared info about someone to others



NF 101.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 13, 2018)

Aries said:


> Are people just figuring out theirs cliques in this section? Hasn't that been obvious for a while now? I've seen people in this section who act cool towards you in this convo then talk trash behind them in private or shared info about someone to others



If most people here are not aware of those "cliques" then it's not really cliques, it's half a dozen edgelords who think they are to cool to tell things straight to you.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Old 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 13, 2018)

What's cooler than lightsabers?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 13, 2018)

Stelios said:


> What's cooler than lightsabers?



Antartica in the winter.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 13, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Come on now, D.
> He has a job to do, so let him do it.



 You are just saying that because you know if you kill him you have to then do his job.



White Wolf said:


> Welcome back @Superman



 Thank you Wolf. Feels good to be back. I am starting to feel a bit better.



Shiny said:


> Dont make me hate that arc



 All they had to do was make Black Goten!



Stelios said:


> What's cooler than lightsabers?



 The Force


----------



## Aries (Jan 13, 2018)

This mafia section is a clique within itself. Theirs just multiple ones from different sections.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 13, 2018)

Aries said:


> This mafia section is a clique within itself. Theirs just multiple ones from different sections.



Well that's true.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 13, 2018)

Bruce Lee with Lightsabers

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 13, 2018)

Superman said:


> Thank you Wolf. Feels good to be back. I am starting to feel a bit better.



Just in time for Cinemafia 2


----------



## Tiger (Jan 13, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> If most people here are not aware of those "cliques" then it's not really cliques, it's half a dozen edgelords who think they are to cool to tell things straight to you.



That's cold hard truth.


----------



## Avito (Jan 13, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Antarctica in the winter.


fixed it for you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 13, 2018)

So I heard talk about JJBA.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Just in time for Cinemafia 2



If it is in a month or 2 maybe I might join.



Legend said:


> So I heard talk about JJBA.



 Finally took your advice and started it. Anime through the 1st 4 arcs. I am taking it slowly and on part 3.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 13, 2018)

Superman said:


> If it is in a month or 2 maybe I might join.


Yup, around March  

Should be hosting Pornofia in the BH w/ Eros first.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 13, 2018)

Superman said:


> Finally took your advice and started it. Anime through the 1st 4 arcs. I am taking it slowly and on part 3.


Soooo good I'm gonna rematch Stardust Crusaders again soon.

Part 5 has recently been trademarked so a anime is soon to follow


----------



## Stelios (Jan 13, 2018)

you can never eat only one piece from a salted caramel chocolate

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shiny (Jan 13, 2018)

Fucking hate you shitzune

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Jan 13, 2018)

Yo DDL, who's "ostracizing" new people?

You don't get points for hosting a bunch of mafia games. So at no point was anyone even being talked about for hosting a lot. You made that up yourself and then spiralled around it in increasing frustration.

My point, however, stands. And it is directed at everyone, not at one new host who can host as many games as he wants. If there's an exceptionally good performance in a turbo game, I see no harm in awarding player of the game.

But as a warning to the section, it's not going to all of a sudden be a thing where we have dozens of turbo games a month with dozens of points handed out when the points system just gets going with a carefully planned budget with the average number of games per month figured out ahead of time.

No one expects nonotvase to know the culture. I do, however, expect the players joining those fun turbo games to know that it's not a fast track to silly prizes.


----------



## Aries (Jan 13, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Uh... no I didn't know there's an entire section where people I've never spoken to talk about me and share videos of me, rofl. I didn't even know there was a Nigerian Embassy section, I was looking for the Chatterbox.
> 
> Shit's weird as hell.



People on the internet are assholes. I expect no decency from some of them. You can pour your heart out on something and someone out there will find a way to shit on it. It is what it is, you either rise above it or as Harvey says live long enough to become the villain yourself

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 13, 2018)

......ok who here has changed their name since last I was here!?


 Like I can tell who is new....but some of ya older ones....what...who are ya!?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 13, 2018)

Superman said:


> ......ok who here has changed their name since last I was here!?
> 
> 
> Like I can tell who is new....but some of ya older ones....what...who are ya!?



Law = Tiger 
Nitty scott = Shizune 

i think that's all


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Law = Tiger
> Nitty scott = Shizune
> 
> i think that's all



Zatch = Zatch Braff

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Law = Tiger
> Nitty scott = Shizune
> 
> i think that's all



...so Lew=/=Law!?!?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 13, 2018)

Superman said:


> ...so Lew=/=Law!?!?



Nope

Don't think that guy has ever posted here anyways


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 13, 2018)

WHY IS LAW NOT MOD ANYMORE!?!? WHAT DID YOU BASTARD DO!?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 13, 2018)

Superman said:


> WHY IS LAW NOT MOD ANYMORE!?!? WHAT DID YOU BASTARD DO!?



He didn't want that position anymore


----------



## Melodie (Jan 13, 2018)

Law realized monitoring kids online without a pay is tedious and not worth it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> He didn't want that position anymore





Melodie said:


> Law realized monitoring kids online without a pay is tedious and not worth it.



 Because of you sick little monsters isn't it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 13, 2018)

Superman said:


> Because of you sick little monsters isn't it.



I've been a good kid

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 13, 2018)

Superman said:


> Because of you sick little monsters isn't it.


@Underworld Broker and @Mr. Waffles  kept arguing, it was as if they were typing essays, everyone else was too scared to post. Such vulgar language filled with expletives

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1 | Old 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 13, 2018)

@Underworld Broker has a Best Girl Set

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 13, 2018)

Melodie said:


> @Underworld Broker and @Mr. Waffles  kept arguing, it was as if they were typing essays, everyone else was too scared to post. Such vulgar language filled with expletives



 Then why did you not

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 13, 2018)

Superman said:


> Then why did you not



Melodie likes to watch the world burn.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Old 2


----------



## Legend (Jan 13, 2018)

Its always Waffles fault

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 13, 2018)

I missed Vasto

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 13, 2018)

What's with all the deleted posts in the last page

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 13, 2018)

Mohit said:


> What's with all the deleted posts in the last page


Probably dumb drama again

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 13, 2018)

Legend said:


> Probably dumb drama again


But why delete they could at lest leave it there for us to enjoy it too you know

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 13, 2018)

Mohit said:


> But why delete they could at lest leave it there for us to enjoy it too you know


Sometimes its too stupid to read.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 13, 2018)

Legend said:


> Sometimes its too stupid to read.


It wasn't too stupid when they were arguing about it thought 
They probably should have thought of that before arguing to be honest


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 13, 2018)

I don't think  it was drama this time. Just @Thorin having posting anxiety.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I don't think  it was drama this time. Just @Thorin having posting anxiety.


Shhhh you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 14, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Cubey said:


> Anyone here listen to rap music? I love good rap. Hate what it’s become tho, nicki Minaj is probably the worst of the bunch


what do you think about eminem and lil wayne


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> what do you think about eminem and lil wayne



too mainstream for godfather, cubey. gonna have to dig a little deeper if you want his respect.


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> too mainstream for godfather, cubey. gonna have to dig a little deeper if you want his respect.


nah I m just a mainstream dude can't go any deeper then these guys 
also how the fuck are you awake so early ???


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> nah I m just a mainstream dude can't go any deeper then these guys
> also how the fuck are you awake so early ???



It's not that late in 'merica.


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> It's not that late in 'merica.


dont know i thought it might be around 2 or something in the morning. America has lot of time zones to keep track of why cant they be like england and india one country one time zone


----------



## God (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> what do you think about eminem and lil wayne



I didn’t listen to eminem’s Latest album but the chlorasceptic remix was flames.

lol Wayne has his moments but generally just sucks.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> dont know i thought it might be around 2 or something in the morning. America has lot of time zones to keep track of why cant they be like england and india one country one time zone



Because America believes in individuality and not your Communism

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Cubey said:


> I didn’t listen to eminem’s Latest album but the chlorasceptic remix was flames.
> 
> lol Wayne has his moments but generally just sucks.


these are the only 2 rapper i have listened to there are other as well but i dont listen to their music as much


----------



## God (Jan 14, 2018)

Yeah


Zatch Braff said:


> too mainstream for godfather, cubey. gonna have to dig a little deeper if you want his respect.



Nah. My favorite rapper is tupac and he was all over the mainstream.



Mohit said:


> these are the only 2 rapper i have listened to there are other as well but i dont listen to their music as much



I see

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 14, 2018)

Cubey said:


> Anyone here listen to rap music? I love good rap. Hate what it’s become tho, nicki Minaj is probably the worst of the bunch


Stuff from Immortal Technique and Mos Def are some of the most dope stuff that grace my ears.

Dance with the devil for IT
Mathematics for Mos Def
Real stuff btw.


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Because America believes in individuality and not your Communism


hahah communism and that too coming from a brit :


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> hahah communism and that too coming from a brit :



You need a new microphone; twas hard understanding your vocaroos


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Cubey said:


> Nah. My favorite rapper is tupac and he was all over the mainstream


wow he is really old rapper and also dead now i think

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> wow he is really old rapper and also dead now i think





mohit is killing it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God (Jan 14, 2018)

Shiba Miyuki said:


> Stuff from Immortal Technique and Mos Def are some of the most dope stuff that grace my ears.
> 
> Dance with the devil for IT
> Mathematics for Mos Def
> Real stuff btw.



I still have to go through mos def’s Shit, but his collab with kweli is... kweliti


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> You need a new microphone; twas hard understanding your vocaroos


nah i dont cause i never use microphone anyway that was the mic of my ear phone

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 14, 2018)

Be thankful that listening to rap will not give you diabetes no matter how much you listen to it.

May be a bit jaded at this point in time but every time I listen to pop music (K-pop I’m looking at you) I immediately drop whatever I am doing and go home.

Thankfully Eminem is still awesome despite him getting there in age + being mainstream, although listening to his old stuff fascinates me even more now...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JoJo (Jan 14, 2018)

let me chime in as a mainstream ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who loves his mainstream shit

tee grizzley 
first day out


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 14, 2018)

I can't stand most pop tbh, composers like thomas bergersen are far more talented, and their work is generally better than, mainstream stuff like katy perry/taylor swift/nikki/bieber etc.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

JoJo said:


> let me chime in as a mainstream ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who loves his mainstream shit
> 
> tee grizzley
> first day out



who are these new people joining mafia?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Revan Reborn said:


> I can't stand most pop tbh, composers like thomas bergersen are far more talented, and their work is generally better than, mainstream stuff like katy perry/taylor swift/nikki/bieber etc.



i mean... there are much better living composers... but the fact you even named a composer 

good man.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> i mean... there are much better living composers... but the fact you even named a composer
> 
> good man.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 14, 2018)

I like lurking here for some reason


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> I like lurking here for some reason



I really like your Hancock user title thing, how'd you get that?


----------



## God (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Cubey, lying here is doing you no favors. Nobody is going to believe it's a coincidence you wrote paragraphs flaming me in the Chatterbox (where you specifically mention you abhor my fandom of Nicki Minaj), and then come here to specifically insult Nicki Minaj.
> 
> I'm gonna say this one more time.
> 
> ...



What. The. Actual. Fuck.

Are you on about?

I wrote like 8 sentences in the chatterbox explaining why Ava was banned. You responded to that post and I said nothing.

I came here to discuss rap and you’re suddenly jumping down my throat accusing me of insulting you and shit.

@White Wolf this person is clearly trying to pick a fight with me. I ain’t say a word to dude


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 14, 2018)

Ohh.. I like this one

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Whatever Cubey. I just hope you know twice now I've allowed you to play in my games despite others asking me to replace you ahead of time. I've always been good to you.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

you can't post her to trump Yoshimatsu. I grew up on her stuff for .hack. 

below the belt, revan!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> But... how did you make it your user title



Pretty sure Ava gave Priscilla the animated usertitle.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

We need some atonal compositions up in here


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Pretty sure Ava gave Priscilla the animated usertitle.


Wow you didn't just mentioned ava to shizune

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> We need some atonal compositions up in here


Is this what you are looking for?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

For anyone wondering, I'm officially locking RPG Mafia's start date for the 20th. I'll send out more fanciful notifications when time permits tomorrow.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Oh please, I can't be mad about Ava. He clearly adores this website, and he got himself banned from it for... absolutely no reason. I feel like I just watched a child trip and fall.


Lol a child trip and fall nice analogy

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Revan Reborn said:


> Is this what you are looking for?



oh, we could go much more atonal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 14, 2018)

Im more evil than wad

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Im more evil than wad



your signature doesn't work. you're more of a villain of the day from power rangers.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

There's one more thing I wanna say.

@Zatch Braff kinda brought this up to me in this thread, so I was just gonna PM this to him but I feel it bears saying publicly.

I do recognize the karmic element to what happened, where I've bullied other people here and now I'm the one getting bullied. I know that my videos being shared around is similar to when I insulted @Stelios 's pictures. Suffice to say, I had this coming (to a degree - obviously WAD spending months publicly posting and privately PMing my videos around is just creepy and invasive).

So I wanna give one final apology. I _will _reign my temper in this year. I _will _get up and walk away from this website when I need to. I've learned the hard way, which might have been necessary given how insufferably stubborn I am.

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## Shiny (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> your signature doesn't work. you're more of a villain of the day from power rangers.



that shit was working a hour ago


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> So I wanna give one final apology. I _will _reign my temper in this year. I _will _get up and walk away from this website when I need to. I've learned the hard way, which might have been necessary given how insufferably stubborn I am.



Mad respect, to how you can admit your wrong doings, a lot of people in this day in age still need to learn from that.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

What did I say yesterday? This topic is over with in the convo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> There's one more thing I wanna say.
> 
> @Zatch Braff kinda brought this up to me in this thread, so I was just gonna PM this to him but I feel it bears saying publicly.
> 
> ...



To my knowledge, WAD wasn't posting those videos until the moment all this happened. I don't want you thinking you've been the perennial brunt of something when it was more of a spur of the moment.



Shiny said:


> that shit was working a hour ago



well now it is not. that's life when you're the sad loser of the week villain


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> What did I say yesterday? This topic is over with in the convo.



I'm sorry, I felt certain things deserved to be said publicly. I hope you'll leave my post, but I understand if you can't.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 14, 2018)

@White Wolf Did you listen to the song I quoted you in yesterday?


----------



## Shiny (Jan 14, 2018)

too large 

how do i remove that stupid "img" under my sig, when i click on edit nothing appears there


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

@Shiny who is that in your set? She's flawless. Giving me white Tyrande Whisperwind vibes.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Revan Reborn said:


> @White Wolf Did you listen to the song I quoted you in yesterday?


I've had so many notifications in the past few days I don't even remember a quote from you lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I've had so many notifications in the past few days I don't even remember a quote from you lol


----------



## Shiny (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> @Shiny who is that in your set? She's flawless. Giving me white Tyrande Whisperwind vibes.



she is from a webcomic called Ghostblade, her name is Aeolian


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

@Tiger out of sheer curiosity - why did you pick Law of all characters to name yourself after? Has he endured as one of your favorite characters, or have you outgrown him?

Do you even read One Piece anymore for that matter? I stopped during the Doflamingo arc, I just felt it'd fallen so far.

I could've PMed this to you, but I figured I'd drag you out of your cave for something other than to yell at DDL.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Shiny said:


> she is from a webcomic called Ghostblade, her name is Aeolian



your sig shows now, but there's still a random broken


----------



## Shiny (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> your sig shows now, but there's still a random broken




no idea how to fix it


----------



## God (Jan 14, 2018)

Are we not allowed to discuss rap in this convo because of one person @Reznor

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Shiny said:


> no idea how to fix it



I'm guessing you tried to put a S after an http? there's something wrong with the forum because I just typed that, and it converted my sentence to a bad img lol 

ERROR REPORT.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

@Shiny if you give me your password, I'll see if I can fix it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Damn, dope
Kinda reminiscent of nightwish

His voice is so not what you'd expect from his face lol


Cubey said:


> Are we not allowed to discuss rap in this convo because of one person @Reznor


Rap convo wasn't deleted.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 14, 2018)

@White Wolf  how do i fix my sig

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> @Shiny if you give me your password, I'll see if I can fix it.


Seems a good idea to me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Rap convo wasn't deleted.



You deleted my post where I said I dislike the state of hip-hop and who might be responsible for it


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

so @White Wolf, what's this I hear about 20% of New Year rush posters' posts getting deleted


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Shiny said:


> @White Wolf  how do i fix my sig


Use some other image hosting website then the current one

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> so @White Wolf, what's this I hear about 20% of New Year rush posters' posts getting deleted


I know right its absurd

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Oh, I was really excited for that post rush.

Right up until it actually started and it gave me anxiety.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Cubey said:


> You deleted my post where I said I dislike the state of hip-hop and who might be responsible for it


I'll take it up with you in PM. Be right back getting out of bed.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## God (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I'll take it up with you in PM. Be right back getting out of bed.



K


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Oh, apparently Milk became @D.Va 

Did you still wanna play my RPG Mafia game?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Use some other image hosting website then the current one



No, I had this problem today. if you make the bad img, you CAN'T edit it. it shows up as a blank when you edit the body of your text. this is actually a forum error.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 14, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 14, 2018)

i can't size properly my avatar, the standard is trash

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Shiny said:


> i can't size properly my avatar, the standard is trash


 
Mohit or Priscilla could. Mohit should also post a picture of himself.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 14, 2018)

@Mohit


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Shiny said:


> @Mohit


yeah sure i can wait just bit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Mohit or Priscilla could. Mohit should also post a picture of himself.


and no you probably dont want to look cause you cant unsee it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

@Zatch Braff @Shiny 

Go to Signature

> Top right of edit bar 'Use BB Code Editor'

This should allow you to edit even broken links

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> and no you probably dont want to look cause you cant unsee it



that was oddly terrifying but also tempting.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> that was oddly terrifying but also tempting.


how the hell can it be tempting


----------



## Shiny (Jan 14, 2018)

best mod ive seen since Law


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch where do you find your gifs


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Zatch where do you find your gifs



A wise person once told me to search "real housewives gif". 



Mohit said:


> how the hell can it be tempting



Because... it is... Do you look like Dev Patel?


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Shiny said:


> best mod ive seen since Law


nah marcell and bonta are better imo

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Because... it is... Do you look like Dev Patel?


hahah no not all the indian looks same i look more like aziz ansari

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> nah marcell and bonta are better imo



you know what they say, mohit?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> hahah no not all the indian looks same i look more like aziz ansari



this is legit how I will picture you for the rest of my life.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> A wise person once told me to search "real housewives gif".



Screaming

You might enjoy this tumblr:

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Screaming
> 
> You might enjoy this tumblr:



I've never used tumblr. I just search on the google.


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> this is legit how I will picture you for the rest of my life.


I can dig it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

@Revan Reborn Did you hear the Tokyo Ghoul Unravel cover Jonathan did?


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> @Revan Reborn Did you hear the Tokyo Ghoul Unravel cover Jonathan did?


Yeah, I liked it quite a bit.
Funnily enough I just started to listen to one of his songs, when I read your message.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Revan Reborn said:


> Yeah, I liked it quite a bit.
> Funnily enough I just started to listen to one of his songs, when I read your message.


Have you seen the animuuuu  

or better yet read the mango


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

also tell me people are hyped for Attack on Titan S3? 

Saw the latest preview and holy shit... they intend to cover so much good shit.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Have you seen the animuuuu
> 
> or better yet read the mango


Yeah I watched the first 2 seasons, didn't like the second as much as the first tbh.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Revan Reborn said:


> Yeah I watched the first 2 seasons, didn't like the second as much as the first tbh.


Second season you mean root? 

Yuh root was ass cos they went so far from the manga it was a whole other level of bullshit. 

The manga tho is p solid, and the new season goes back to the real story when it comes out this year

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 14, 2018)

Shiny said:


> i can't size properly my avatar, the standard is trash



keke

noob


----------



## Stelios (Jan 14, 2018)

I watched that Violet Evergarden episode 1 yesterday @ Netflix.
That chick said "major" more than 50 times.

"Where's the major?"
"Did the major dump me?"
"when will major give me my next order?"

I hope she gets crazy and becomes yandere later


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Second season you mean root?
> 
> Yuh root was ass cos they went so far from the manga it was a whole other level of bullshit.
> 
> The manga tho is p solid, and the new season goes back to the real story when it comes out this year


----------



## Stelios (Jan 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Reminds me I really need to finish Initial D. S1 was sweet


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> also tell me people are hyped for Attack on Titan S3?
> 
> Saw the latest preview and holy shit... they intend to cover so much good shit.


get hyped for tokyo ghoul re instead


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> get hyped for tokyo ghoul re instead





White Wolf said:


> The manga tho is p solid, and the new season goes back to the real story when it comes out this year



scrub

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Reminds me I really need to finish Initial D. S1 was sweet


I made it to the start of season 4


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Revan Reborn said:


> I made it to the start of season 4


The ending is the best tho  from the spoilers I saw


also going out will reply to pms when I get back.


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> scrub


oh you are already hyped good cause if they do story justice AoT wont stand a chance against it


----------



## Tiger (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> @Tiger out of sheer curiosity - why did you pick Law of all characters to name yourself after? Has he endured as one of your favorite characters, or have you outgrown him?
> 
> Do you even read One Piece anymore for that matter? I stopped during the Doflamingo arc, I just felt it'd fallen so far.
> 
> I could've PMed this to you, but I figured I'd drag you out of your cave for something other than to yell at DDL.



I changed my name to Law when he first arrived in Shabondy. But that alone wouldn't have been enough. It's also the fact that it was an amazing three letter word, and I took a couple law courses in college.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Never used adobe Flash is it as easy to learn as pS


Haven't used PS as a gif maker yet  
but flash is fairly easy


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Haven't used PS as a gif maker yet
> but flash is fairly easy


gif making in PS is quite difficult it only easy to add effects on pre made gif


----------



## Katou (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> gif making in PS is quite difficult it only easy to add effects on pre made gif


I see  
My PS is only CS4.. not sure if it has capabilities of gif making


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> I see
> My PS is only CS4.. not sure if it has capabilities of gif making


i dont know i got cs6 and does have gif making capabilities


----------



## Katou (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> i dont know i got cs6 and does have gif making capabilities


I looked throught youtube on how to do it... 

It seems CS4 doesn't have capabilities of such


----------



## Katou (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Oh, apparently Milk became @D.Va
> 
> Did you still wanna play my RPG Mafia game?


funny how its his role in Overwatch Mafia


----------



## Katou (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> internet is a wonderful thing you can pirate many things but yeah it might not run on your processor


the last thing i ever installed something obnoxious was Dota 2 ... and it was lagging ( not ping lagging..internet is fine ) ..so i uninstalled it instantly

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cromer (Jan 14, 2018)

Tiger said:


> I changed my name to Law when he first arrived in Shabondy. But that alone wouldn't have been enough. It's also the fact that it was an amazing three letter word, and I took a couple law courses in college.


Wait, Tiger is Law?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cromer (Jan 14, 2018)

Who plays FortniteBR here?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> oh you are already hyped good cause if they do story justice AoT wont stand a chance against it



Yeah, I've recently caught up to the manga so pretty excited for it since I generally prefer anime to manga, dunno how much they'll animate though, hopefully at least to the Tsukiyama extermination arc  though the more the better... 

I want to see the One Eyed King arc animated so bad wew.


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Yeah, I've recently caught up to the manga so pretty excited for it since I generally prefer anime to manga, dunno how much they'll animate though, hopefully at least to the Tsukiyama extermination arc  though the more the better...
> 
> I want to see the One Eyed King arc animated so bad wew.


it might depends on the number of episodes this season they could easily cover the story up to tsukiyayma in 24 episode if they try to cover more it wont any good 
so two season of 24 episode sounds good to me


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> it might depends on the number of episodes this season they could easily cover the story up to tsukiyayma in 24 episode if they try to cover more it wont any good
> so two season of 24 episode sounds good to me


Hopefully, they have so much good material to work with if they piss on it like they did with root will riot tbh tbf

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Hopefully, they have so much good material to work with if they piss on it like they did with root will riot tbh tbf


they didnt just pissed on it they took a shit too and burned it to ashes the changed the whole story ffs


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

SOO, I JUST FOUND OUT, THAT IN THAT UGLY ASS POWERPUFF GIRLS REBOOT THEY TRIED, THEY HAD THE NERVE TO CUT OUT MS. BELLUM BECAUSE SHE "WASN'T INDICATIVE OF THE KIND OF MESSAGING WE WE WANTED TO BE GIVING OUT."

WELL BITCH I BEG TO FUCKING DIFFER


CAN WE GET ANGRY ABOUT A CAUSE THAT MATTERS?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> they didnt just pissed on it they took a shit too and burned it to ashes the changed the whole story ffs


Pretty much. 

All that development Ken got post-Yamori arc turned into 'durr I'mma work for Aogiri' so logical... 

Kakuja Ken was at least badass but not enough to make it worthwhile.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

EVEN TSUNADE DOESN'T WANT IT WITH MS BELLUM


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

YORUICHI DOESN'T WANT IT WITH MS BELLUM

BOA HANCOCK DOESN'T WANT IT WITH MS BELLUM


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> All that development Ken got post-Yamori arc turned into 'durr I'mma work for Aogiri' so logical...
> 
> Kakuja Ken was at least badass but not enough to make it worthwhile.


Him working for aogiri didn't make sence at all as they were responsible for most of the shit that happened to him season one the manga did it way better him going separate way to try and figure the shit thing out


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> EVEN TSUNADE DOESN'T WANT IT WITH MS BELLUM





Shizune said:


> YORUICHI DOESN'T WANT IT WITH MS BELLUM
> 
> BOA HANCOCK DOESN'T WANT IT WITH MS BELLUM


Are you OK dude???


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Him working for aogiri didn't make sence at all as they were responsible for most of the shit that happened to him season one the manga did it way better him going separate way to try and figure the shit thing out


Definitely. 

The anime did no justice at all to post-Yamori stuff. 

But, still hopeful that :re will be the :redemption we deserve


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Are you OK dude???




No I'm not, now I'm watching this video and crying


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Definitely.
> 
> The anime did no justice at all to post-Yamori stuff.
> 
> But, still hopeful that :re will be the :redemption we deserve


I have zero hopes just look at berserk anime they didn't mess it up twice but thrice how the can that be possible I still don't know


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> No I'm not, now I'm watching this video and crying


Wow those are the cartoons that watch when I was a child


----------



## Katou (Jan 14, 2018)

I liked Courage the Cowardly Dog the best

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

I'm pretty sure Codename Kids Next Door was the greatest cartoon of my childhood but I might be forgetting a few


----------



## Katou (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I'm pretty sure Codename Kids Next Door was the greatest cartoon of my childhood but I might be forgetting a few


did u miss Invader Zim..or u just didn't like it


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> did u miss Invader Zim..or u just didn't like it



I always thought Invader Zim was annoying, this was compounded by the fact that culturally the show became a posterchild for the scene/emo/skater/punk rocker crowd. A Hot Topic staple, if you will.


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I'm pretty sure Codename Kids Next Door was the greatest cartoon of my childhood but I might be forgetting a few


No the greatest cartoon of our time was batman the animated series


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Looking back, I dunno if I ever even gave Zim a fair chance because his voice was instantly annoying so I just wrote him off as being as obnoxious as many of his fans were (in my opinion).


----------



## Katou (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I always thought Invader Zim was annoying, this was compounded by the fact that culturally the show became a posterchild for the scene/emo/skater/punk rocker crowd. A Hot Topic staple, if you will.


How bout Mucha Lucha? 

Mucha Lucha..Mucha Lucha.. and i forgot the lyrics


----------



## Katou (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Looking back, I dunno if I ever even gave Zim a fair chance because his voice was instantly annoying so I just wrote him off as being as obnoxious as many of his fans were (in my opinion).


I thought his Obnoxious voice was the best part... like Veigar's voice is the best part


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> I thought his Obnoxious voice was the best part... like Veigar's voice is the best part



You got me sooo fucked up right now lmfao


----------



## Katou (Jan 14, 2018)

Thorin said:


> i liked... Teen Titans


Teen Titans Go was such a remedy to the past 

i still like the original better


----------



## Baba (Jan 14, 2018)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Thorin said:


> i liked... Teen Titans


Now that something that I have watched


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Any thoughts about the greatest 90s cartoon the batman the animated series

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 14, 2018)

I still can't remember this 3D cartoon about a junkyard guy ... i forgot the title.. 

it looks really weird ..


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

Fuck that shit. First anime I ever watched. Ronin Warriors.


----------



## Katou (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Any thoughts about the greatest 90s cartoon the batman the animated series


just the Justice League is fine .... when Green Lantern looked like Samuel Jackson


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

Batman the greatest 90's cartoon?

WHAT! That belongs to the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles and X-Men.


----------



## Katou (Jan 14, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Fuck that shit. First anime I ever watched. Ronin Warriors.


mine was Angel Tales .. believe it or not..Animax had it before


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Rion I swear to fucking God I literally JUST thought about you out of nowhere and then you APPEARED out of nowhere

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

It's crazy I didn't find out about Dragon Ball Z until like 2001. And Naruto: 2011.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Rion I swear to fucking God I literally JUST thought about you out of nowhere and then you APPEARED out of nowhere



I been active in the Dragon Ball Super Mafia game.

I am sad it will be the last one by @Aries.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> I still can't remember this 3D cartoon about a junkyard guy ... i forgot the title..
> 
> it looks really weird ..


Junkyard guy... 


Megas XLR?


----------



## Cromer (Jan 14, 2018)

Spider-Man is besto, fite me 1v1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I been active in the Dragon Ball Super Mafia game.
> 
> I am sad it will be the last one by @Aries.



Girl who told you that? Cuz they done LIED. Aries sneezes a new game out every week.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

I will say this: There has been a lack of mafia games to play that I will like.

And, I have that Metal Gear Solid Mafia game I said I wanna host, but shit I don't know the first thing about making roles and it has me nervous as shit because I have a great story for the game and it's actions in mind. I just don't have the experience to make the right roles.


----------



## Katou (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Junkyard guy...
> 
> 
> Megas XLR?


nah .. it was 3D... but that one is good too 

Pretty sure there was a cat in there


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

@Aries said it would be the last Dragon Ball mafia game is what I mean @Shizune.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> nah .. it was 3D... but that one is good too
> 
> Pretty sure there was a cat in there


o 3D

I don't even know myself in 3D


----------



## Katou (Jan 14, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I will say this: There has been a lack of mafia games to play that I will like.
> 
> And, I have that Metal Gear Solid Mafia game I said I wanna host, but shit I don't know the first thing about making roles and it has me nervous as shit because I have a great story for the game and it's actions in mind. I just don't have the experience to make the right roles.


Lets just convince Shizune to release a 2nd League of Legends Mafia


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

@Grandpa Uchiha You want good  games be strapped and ready for Cinemafia 2 in March


This time you (probably) won't get Loki'd to hell and back

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Katou (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> o 3D
> 
> I don't even know myself in 3D


it was pretty old... i'm not even sure where i watched it.. CN or Nick ... maybe even Disney


----------



## Katou (Jan 14, 2018)

Cromer said:


> Spider-Man is besto, fite me 1v1


which one tho... he had like thousands ..

the original is the best i think
_well the memes_


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

I will make this claim. 2018 is the year people see that Ole Grandpa here can play Mafia and not troll people. 

And @White Wolf it's my bday in March, give me a good role.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> it was pretty old... i'm not even sure where i watched it.. CN or Nick ... maybe even Disney


I've watched just about everything on all 3 of those but Iunno, junkyard alone doesn't tell me much.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

BTW, where is the 2017 Mafia awards....


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> And @White Wolf it's my bday in March, give me a good role.


What kind of monster role assigns roles instead of fully RNGing it


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> This time you (probably) won't get Loki'd to hell and back



Good times, lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Good times, lmao


You're signing up this time willingly right

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You're signing up this time willingly right



Wanted to take a mafia break around February and March


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> just the Justice League is fine .... when Green Lantern looked like Samuel Jackson


justice

league was shit compared to batman


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Cromer said:


> Spider-Man is besto, fite me 1v1


you want some piece of me


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Wanted to take a mafia break around February and March


That's fine you can take a break as long as you play mine


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I will say this: There has been a lack of mafia games to play that I will like.
> 
> And, I have that Metal Gear Solid Mafia game I said I wanna host, but shit I don't know the first thing about making roles and it has me nervous as shit because I have a great story for the game and it's actions in mind. I just don't have the experience to make the right roles.



There's nothing to be nervous about Rion, but I would recommend baby steps. You can click through my sig to see how I started with simple games and slowly built up to bigger and better games over the years. It's a growing process.



Just about every single role I've ever made has started as one of these roles, although sometimes I look at other people's mafia games for more inspiration (specifically Laix's and Law's).

Don't fall into the trap of thinking that more abilities = more interesting game. Sometimes it's the opposite.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Which, I'm lowkey ready to be done with RPG Mafia so I can go back to making regular games.  RPG Mafia has been... a unique experience.


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Batman the greatest 90's cartoon?
> 
> WHAT! That belongs to the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles and X-Men.


really dude you gotta be shitting me X men was good but batman had actual plot not just kid stuff


----------



## Katou (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I've watched just about everything on all 3 of those but Iunno, junkyard alone doesn't tell me much.


lets see.. let me put in some piece.. 

>Junkyard
>Male MC 
>3D 
>Probably has a cat in there with him 
>He lives there
> And a lot of weird things are there.. like what aliens throw in there


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> That's fine you can take a break as long as you play mine


play your what ???


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> What kind of monster role assigns roles instead of fully RNGing it



It can be our secret. 





Underworld Broker said:


> Good times, lmao



So you were Loki?


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

@Tiger what was that game of yours I played in years ago where Rumpelstiltskin was a role? If I'm remembering correctly, I believe that was the first time I saw a hostile role who offered "gifts" that weren't so friendly as they seemed. Funnily enough, people now associate me with that mechanic but I believe I ripped it straight from you.


----------



## Katou (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> justice
> 
> league was shit compared to batman


Waat.. I grew up watching JL i didn't have the mind of a criticism ... although they did re run it.. i realized..there were a bunch of sexual innuendos there


----------



## Katou (Jan 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Good times, lmao


OMG...that Phyrra Avy

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Waat.. I grew up watching JL i didn't have the mind of a criticism ... although they did re run it.. i realized..there were a bunch of sexual innuendos there


there is always sexual innuendos in children cartoons animators are sick bastards

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> lets see.. let me put in some piece..
> 
> >Junkyard
> >Male MC
> ...


I'm drawing a blank completely... kek. 




Mohit said:


> play your what ???


Mafia  round in March 

Cinemafia 2: The Sharxorcism 

Read last Cinemafia to get an idea of how I host

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> That's fine you can take a break as long as you play mine



I could join if it's around end of March

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Hmm. Speaking of my next game...

Should I let you guys submit your own characters for HST Mafia 4?


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> @Tiger what was that game of yours I played in years ago where Rumpelstiltskin was a role? If I'm remembering correctly, I believe that was the first time I saw a hostile role who offered "gifts" that weren't so friendly as they seemed. Funnily enough, people now associate me with that mechanic but I believe I ripped it straight from you.



That was his Folklore vs Seinen game I think.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Also, White Wolf is a _terrific _host. WW - was CM1 your first time hosting?


----------



## Katou (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> there is always sexual innuendos in children cartoons animators are sick bastards


Yea... like how was i suppose to realize..i was like 8 when i watched it .. 
maybe it was for teens.. so they mix it up a little to get both portion of the audience


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> OMG...that Phyrra Avy


Agree

Been wanting to rep her for it for a day now but I don't have more than 4 friends


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> There's nothing to be nervous about Rion, but I would recommend baby steps. You can click through my sig to see how I started with simple games and slowly built up to bigger and better games over the years. It's a growing process.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll maybe make it someday. It's more of now a time contraint thing to make the roles, let alone host it. Along with my commitments elsewhere. I may give the idea to someone else if they want it or help co-design it for someone else to run and co-host it. I dunno, part of me feels like I should be people's co-host and make games with people and start that way as well. My nervousness comes of more is I am very hard on myself with creative shit. I just don't want to make something awful and I apply that to alot of creative things I do (hence is why I dabbled in rapping and never took it seriously because I am shy and I just didn't wanna be laughed at...but I do have freestyles on the net )



Mohit said:


> really dude you gotta be shitting me X men was good but batman had actual plot not just kid stuff



X-Men was not kiddy and did have plot. What the hell are you smoking?


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Mafia round in March
> 
> Cinemafia 2: The Sharxorcism
> 
> Read last Cinemafia to get an idea of how I host


can i play that game


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That was his Folklore vs Seinen game I think.



Thank you!



This is an example of why Law's games are an inspiration goldmine.

Except Favorites. That's just a hot mess.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Also, White Wolf is a _terrific _host. WW - was CM1 your first time hosting?


Nah. I hosted a lot back in ~2010 on a different site, but got pretty rusty having not hosted in >5 yrs or so. 
I hosted a Boku no Hero round before Cinemafia which had a lot of ups and downs and an unkillable SK practically  

So on NF, CM1 was my 2nd round


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> So you were Loki?



Yeah, didn't think subbing in would've been so funny, lol 
I think Zeit did target you with something and I just continued doing so, haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I'm drawing a blank completely... kek.


Can't blame u..

it wasn't popular ..
saw them running it in TV for a year... never saw it again..
but it left an impression that i can still remember some details to this day


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Agree
> 
> Been wanting to rep her for it for a day now but I don't have more than 4 friends



You can rep me anytime Wolf.


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> X-Men was not kiddy and did have plot. What the hell are you smoking?


ganja want some 
on serious note x men was good like i said but not better then batman (at least they did a better job at dark pheonix arc then movies)


----------



## Katou (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Agree
> 
> Been wanting to rep her for it for a day now but I don't have more than 4 friends


I just rep random people so i can rotate it


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Yeah, didn't think subbing in would've been so funny, lol
> I think Zeit did target you with something and I just continued doing so, haha



I wanted to plant a bomb on Zeit too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> can i play that game



Yah. I'll post signups Early March I guess.

This time it won't be 5 mafia teams in a brutal last man standing deathmatch

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Wow, look at that player list.

Draekke, Immortal, gumby, Immortal King, Ishamael, DLC 

@Hidden Nin , @Donquixote Doflamingo - why don't y'all play anymore?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

I had to quit smoking ganja to make better money. But I could smoke you under the table any day of the week @Mohit.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Agree
> 
> Been wanting to rep her for it for a day now but I don't have more than 4 friends



This 4 friends thing is so annoying, i usually wanna rep people for random funny stuff they're saying but can't do that


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Nah. I hosted a lot back in ~2010 on a different site, but got pretty rusty having not hosted in >5 yrs or so.
> I hosted a Boku no Hero round before Cinemafia which had a lot of ups and downs and an unkillable SK practically
> 
> So on NF, CM1 was my 2nd round



Ah, I'm not surprised. You were definitely too good for a first timer, lol.


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I had to quit smoking ganja to make better money. But I could smoke you under the table any day of the week @Mohit.


lol no please i don't swing that way but i m flattered that you would wanna blow me

Reactions: Lewd 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I hosted a Boku no Hero round b


I didn't play this and I still was traumatized.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I had to quit smoking ganja to make better money. But I could smoke you under the table any day of the week @Mohit.


should totally start it abing i m smoking it and still making decent money nothing wrong with it

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

@Underworld Broker never has repped me and I have said hella funny shit.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> This 4 friends thing is so annoying, i usually wanna rep people for random funny stuff they're saying but can't do that


tfw don't ever remember a rep from you
I C not funny for you



muh kokoro weeps 



Melodie said:


> I didn't play this and I still was traumatized.


I mean while the roles weren't balanced well enough, the town decision making was the worst possible

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

@Mohit what part of making better money do you not understand?

It means my job random drug test. 

And sorry, 20 dollars an hour very a an two hour high, fuck the weed.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Mohit what part of making better money do you not understand?
> 
> It means my job random drug test.


wow drug test ??? what kind of work you do to have a drug test


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

I'm still gonna host Boku no Hero 2 with the Forest Invasion arc once this anime season ends to make up for the piss poor showing in the first one.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I'm still gonna host Boku no Hero 2 with the Forest Invasion arc once this anime season ends to make up for the piss poor showing in the first one.


>Anime spoilers

I'm out

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Melodie said:


> >Anime spoilers
> 
> I'm out


Spoilers where


----------



## Melodie (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Spoilers where


I thought you were saying you'd host it after the winter season. So it'd have spoilers if I signed up.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Underworld Broker never has repped me and I have said hella funny shit.



I only started recently, though my rep power is so low I'm kinda ashamed of it, lol 



White Wolf said:


> tfw don't ever remember a rep from you
> I C not funny for you
> 
> 
> ...



Think I commented once on your avy via rep, dunno anymore


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Melodie said:


> I thought you were saying you'd host it after the winter season. So it'd have spoilers if I signed up.


Nah, I want the BnH season to end first so there's gifs of all the relevant shit to please my aesthetics.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

I got a spoiler but it would take two hands.

[HASHTAG]#ronjerermyofnarutoforums[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

Still will drop kick you and hit you with a macho man randy savage elbow off the top rope.

[HASHTAG]#OHHHHYEAHHHDIGIT[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 14, 2018)

@White Wolf Why do you have to host a game during my finals? >_>


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> @White Wolf Why do you have to host a game during my finals? >_>



Btw. check out the first cinemafia game, it was funny

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> @White Wolf Why do you have to host a game during my finals? >_>


When are your finals


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Still will drop kick you and hit you with a macho man randy savage elbow off the top rope.
> 
> [HASHTAG]#OHHHHYEAHHHDIGIT[/HASHTAG]


randy savage good choice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Btw. check out the first cinemafia game, it was funny


how is this post lewd @White Wolf


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 14, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> BTW, where is the 2017 Mafia awards....


Keep your eyes open today!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Btw. check out the first cinemafia game, it was funny


Too lazy rn  




White Wolf said:


> When are your finals


Sometime in March


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> how is this post lewd @White Wolf


cos people got fucked in the ass and she finds that funny - lewd broki is lewd (just the way I like it)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> Sometime in March


so are you free end of March like broki?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> Too lazy rn



The roles were also pretty cool, I had Loki

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> @Tiger what was that game of yours I played in years ago where Rumpelstiltskin was a role? If I'm remembering correctly, I believe that was the first time I saw a hostile role who offered "gifts" that weren't so friendly as they seemed. Funnily enough, people now associate me with that mechanic but I believe I ripped it straight from you.


Pff Rumplestiltskin was very friendly to me! I asked him for help with my wincon which lead to him fusing with me! 

If only we won that game, we were so close..


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> cos people got fucked in the ass and she finds that funny - lewd broki is lewd (just the way I like it)


but she your waifu how can you say that about her


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> but she your waifu how can you say that about her


lewd waifu is the best waifu

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> so are you free end of March like broki?


I don't know 
I'll garduate and stuff

@Mr. Waffles Danke but no my finals is more important


----------



## Baba (Jan 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> The roles were also pretty cool, I had Loki


Loki is hot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Arriving to the Mafia Awards like
​

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 14, 2018)

Why you guys giving me rep for no reason

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> chill dude








SinRaven said:


> Keep your eyes open today!



Will do.


@Mr.Waffles

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> Why you guys giving me rep for no reason


cos we have no friends


----------



## Baba (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> cos we have no friends


"no friends"


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> Why you guys giving me rep for no reason



Why do you like 5 billion posts/comments for no reason 



Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Mr.Waffles







White Wolf said:


> cos we have no friends



I see how it is...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> "no friends"





Mr. Waffles said:


> I see how it is...


----------



## Baba (Jan 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Why do you like 5 billion posts/comments for no reason


To annoy people


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>







Baba said:


> To annoy people



Good to know.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> To annoy people


Annoy me more


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles we are both a bunch of old fucks, you being a great great grandpa and me being a grandpa and alll..


----------



## Baba (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Annoy me more


I do it already everyday


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Mr. Waffles we are both a bunch of old fucks, you being a great great grandpa and me being a grandpa and alll..



I'm not sure how to take this.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Old 2


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> I do it already everyday


I haven't seen you do anything in like a week tbh tbf


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm not sure how to take this.


Apparently you're Rion's great grandpa. 

You did a terrible job at raising your offspring...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Apparently you're Rion's great grandpa.
> 
> You did a terrible job at raising your offspring...



I take no responsibility for any of it.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Old 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I haven't seen you do anything in like a week tbh tbf


I Wasn't talking about likes, doof.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

@White Wolf I was raised quite well thank you very much...


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Will do.
> 
> 
> @Mr.Waffles


golden era for sure wrestling is shit now except some parts that still good


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> I Wasn't talking about likes, doof.


I was  



Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @White Wolf I was raised quite well thank you very much...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

The golden era was the attitude era. do not insult me... @Mohit

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I was


There are scary people on your profile that I don't want to annoy


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

I like my avatar!!! @White Wolf


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> The golden era was the attitude era. do not insult me... @Mohit


you are attitude era guy ffs


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

D Generation X was the only good thing about WWE


fite me

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

This is me arriving at the 2017 Mafia awards:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

Your smoking dope @White Wolf. There was the nWo, Stone Cold, The Rock and all of that shit...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> D Generation X was the only good thing about WWE
> 
> 
> fite me


you wut mate CM punk was better then them imo

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

you ningen CM punk mate what the hell @Grandpa Uchiha

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

CM Punk was mildly interesting in his debut but then he turned to shit FACT

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Wow, look at that player list.
> 
> Draekke, Immortal, gumby, Immortal King, Ishamael, DLC
> 
> @Hidden Nin , @Donquixote Doflamingo - why don't y'all play anymore?



play what


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> CM Punk was mildly interesting in his debut but then he turned to shit FACT


no CM punk was awesome in ring and on mic still the best of this era if he return he will once again be relevant


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

His best thing was the pipe bomb promo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Can we have a moment of silence for the main man and Rated R Superstar though  

Edge retirement was a shame

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

everyone needs to remember @Immortal King is my son.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

_Go against Nitty, it's gonna cost ya
'cause now it's fuck ya, intercourse ya
I rep Queens where they listen to a bunch of Nas
I'm a yes and these bitches is a bunch of nahs
tryna win a gunfight with a buncha knives
I win, get you banned and give a buncha fives
I don't see ha!
Bitch I'm the greatest, no Laix and no Olivia
I'm the iPhone, you the Nokia
everybody know you jealous bitch, it's so clear
tell them banned ass bitches to play they rooole!
they see my sexy ass every time they scroooll!
I got it in the can...
Dooooooooole!
Your account is with...
Anna Nicooooooooole!
_
Good night everyone ​


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

It was a shame. But, I think Shawn Michaels is the GOAT.


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Can we have a moment of silence for the main man and Rated R Superstar though
> 
> Edge retirement was a shame


he was forced to retire dude to ingury


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

I think we need to host here in one of these forums a wrestling voting tourney on the best wrestlers in a tourney.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> It was a shame. But, I think Shawn Michaels is the GOAT.


Him and HHH were the GOAT 


Mohit said:


> he was forced to retire dude to ingury


yah, hence the shame 

he was great at what he did

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> It was a shame. But, I think Shawn Michaels is the GOAT.


no chris jerico is GOAT













on serious note you are crrect


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2018)

> wrestling talk

Feels like the old days where Aries would turn everything into a wrestling comparison.

Reactions: Old 4


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

@Aries we need that one WWE mafia game...the biggest stage of mafia ever....


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

See all the legends of mafia collide on the biggest stage of them all....only one can win the Undisputed championship.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > wrestling talk
> 
> Feels like the old days where Aries would turn everything into a wrestling comparison.



Never thought I said that, but after all the mafia convo drama I actually miss those days.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

What drama did I miss @Dragon D. Luffy and you are welcomed btw..


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> What drama did I miss @Dragon D. Luffy and you are welcomed btw..



I don't wanna go through that.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Old 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

@Dragon D. Luffy come on buddy, it's me, the new gem of rage remember? The guy who handled platman! Nobody does flaming like me. Just tell me was it tame compared to me?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

I also think it's funny people still call me Rion despite that being like four name changes ago.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

And even harder to believe I been here seven years.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2018)

'Rion' is a short name, that's probably why they still call you that


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2018)

Also your user title totally reminds me of Roman saying the thing you told him to in cinemafia, lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy come on buddy, it's me, the new gem of rage remember? The guy who handled platman! Nobody does flaming like me. Just tell me was it tame compared to me?



No.

You were tame compared to it.

And everybody is fed up of that which is why I probably don't want to bring it up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Old 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Rion will always be Rion just like Waffles will always be Waffles even after 800 years

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Also your user title totally reminds me of Roman saying the thing you told him to in cinemafia, lmao




Hands down the funniest moment of 2017 in my opinion. Hence why it is my sig.  hey remember that wood @Roman?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Roman (Jan 14, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Hands down the funniest moment of 2017 in my opinion. Hence why it is my sig.  hey remember that wood @Roman?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> No.
> 
> You were tame compared to it.
> 
> And everybody is fed up of that which is why I probably don't want to bring it up.



damn. interesting. well say no more.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

You think that was funny @Underworld Broker I own another funny moment in @Dragon D. Luffy Ace Attorney mafia game, I was set to be @hammer defense attorney and I butchered it and got him lynched and he raged.

 I can link you if you like.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

@Underworld Broker  matter of fact here they are for your viewing pleasure and anyone else to remind you to vote those two moments as the funniest moments of mafia for the 2017 mafia awards. Thank you.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> This is the trial of @hammer
> 
> @xenos5 will be the prosecutor.
> 
> ...





Grandpa Uchiha said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Grandpa Uchiha said:


> So, my closing statement is this:
> 
> @hammer is scum likely. There isn't a relevant claim to his actions which is why he got put on trial. Now, unlike Gogeta he is likely guilty. I normally am pretty good at defending my clients as I have stated my mullet has put even Ace on notice with the cases I have beaten him in for seven years in a row. Your honor if you so should find my client guilty please show leniency in his death. No one wanted to take this case so I had to take it as Pro Bono and ya know I advised my client to not take the stand in his defense. I'm not sure what he will say or do. But, we the defense rest our case.





Hyperion1O1 said:


>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Never forget Ace Attorney

and Melodie dicking us over

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2018)

This is probably why hammer doesn't play mafia games here anymore.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

nah he doesn't play them here because he chooses to not play them here. And he inactifag most of the games he played in anyway.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

Besides. I was scum. I did my job. He was town.


----------



## Melodie (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Never forget Ace Attorney
> 
> and Melodie dicking us over



Deserved.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> nah he doesn't play them here because he chooses to not play them here. And he inactifag most of the games he played in anyway.



Nah he told me he would never sign up again for a game you were part of.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Old 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Deserved.


We could've won if you weren't as useless as trash day at Trump tower

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Rion will always be Rion just like Waffles will always be Waffles even after 800 years



I go by many names.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Nah he told me he would never sign up again for a game you were part of.



Aww. Looks like he can't play the game. I was scum. I was supposed to get him lynched. All those times he done shit regardless if I was town or not with him to get me fucked over. He couldn't take the same actions of me doing what I am supposed to do? Boo hoo. I honestly don't feel a tinge of regret, it was a game. All is fair in love and war. 

He can grow up and get over it like I got over his attacks on me. The issue is here: I was scum and seen he had the lynch on him so I took the offer up to get him lynched. I seen nothing wrong with what I did: I perhaps could have worded it different but it would have lost its humor. Alot of people found it funny.


----------



## Melodie (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> We could've won if you weren't as useless as trash day at Trump tower



I was so burned out I felt disgusted at the idea of opening the forum, let alone post in the qt, and god forbid actually posting in the thread.

felt bad. 

Last several games I have played I have been super active though. Redemption!

Only gonna signup to games if I am not burned out

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

And he can't say he don't like me. The first game of 2016 we won Aliens mafia for town and was co-mvp together.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> You think that was funny @Underworld Broker I own another funny moment in @Dragon D. Luffy Ace Attorney mafia game, I was set to be @hammer defense attorney and I butchered it and got him lynched and he raged.
> 
> I can link you if you like.





Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Underworld Broker  matter of fact here they are for your viewing pleasure and anyone else to remind you to vote those two moments as the funniest moments of mafia for the 2017 mafia awards. Thank you.



I saw that, lol 

I also remember someone in there being like "but my truth meta!!" which was his only defense and he got a guilty and was lynched (think he was scum anyways)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

That would be @Katsuargi  lol


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2018)

Melodie said:


> I was so burned out I felt disgusted at the idea of opening the forum, let alone post in the qt, and god forbid actually posting in the thread.
> 
> felt bad.
> 
> ...



Melo plz.

You never know you are actually burned out until you come back from home and see 1000 new posts in front of you.

And when that happens, it's too late.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Melo plz.
> 
> You never know you are actually burned out until you come back from home and see 1000 new posts in front of you.
> 
> And when that happens, it's too late.



That burn was over 9000. Ouch.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2018)

The post restrictions in ace attorney were so meme, I remember RemChu having the funniest posts there, think he was also mafia, lol


----------



## Melodie (Jan 14, 2018)

>Posting restrictions

I did the right choice afterall.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

He was with me. lol


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2018)

A little secret.

Melodie actually rolled godfather in that game.

But I looked at it, then remembered her past history, and thought "this is not gonna work". So I switched her role with a random member of her faction.

Best call of 2017.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2018)

Melodie said:


> >Posting restrictions
> 
> I did the right choice afterall.



I mean taboo every day


----------



## Melodie (Jan 14, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> A little secret.
> 
> Melodie actually rolled godfather in that game.
> 
> ...



I have a lot of wins as godfather, ok

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> The post restrictions in ace attorney were so meme, I remember RemChu having the funniest posts there, think he was also mafia, lol



Remchu would have been the MVP of that game had he not lost.

Nobody came even close to his level of tryhardness.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

I remember as Mr. Popo in Dragon Ball Mafia two I had the abilty to taboo words. I taboo "that", then "the" and finally "scum". lol


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2018)

Melodie said:


> I have a lot of wins as godfather, ok



I know. You once won two games in a row as a godfather. If there had been a mafia awards in 2015 you'd have gotten all of it.

But after 2015... ck

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1 | Old 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Rem's posts were ass to read

G
U
Y
S
L
Y
N
C
H
D
D
L
P
L
E
A
S
E

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 14, 2018)

I just won the CB mafia game as cultist ok


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I mean taboo every day



It was a two-shot tbh.

Or three shot.

Not sure.

And it didn't kill people. It just upgraded Wad's kills into super kills whenever he targeted someone who broke a taboo.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

And then in dragon ball mafia one as the trio de danger, @Viole1369   we got into a war of who was gonna get who lynched and I used the fake supreme kai writeup to get him lynched lol


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2018)

Viole was so salty about that fake lie detect, it got him killed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2018)

Actually the masterful thing about it is that I created a taboo that didn't actually kill anyone directly but didn't tell that to the players.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

@Dragon D. Luffy loves me but then he don't love me


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy loves me but then he don't love me



More like I keep being optimistic about you.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Old 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

I have been a good Uchiha. Lord Beerus and Whiss promised me God training if I be a good boy @Dragon D. Luffy


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Melodie said:


> I just won the CB mafia game as cultist ok


Where do you guys even play the games please tag me there


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

I was gonna ask when the next quality DDL game is... then remembered KLK vs TTGL


Live up to the hype


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 14, 2018)

It took me entirely too long to realize Shizune meant mafia

who even is shizune


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I was gonna ask when the next quality DDL game is... then remembered KLK vs TTGL
> 
> 
> Live up to the hype



After Shizune's game.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2018)

Hidden Nin said:


> It took me entirely too long to realize Shizune meant mafia
> 
> who even is shizune



> mafia convo



Nitty.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2018)

Hidden Nin said:


> It took me entirely too long to realize Shizune meant mafia
> 
> who even is shizune



Nitty Scott.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Where do you guys even play the games please tag me there



CB = Nigerian Embassy 

Wad hosted a game over there

I won as survivor


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> CB = Nigerian Embassy
> 
> Wad hosted a game over there
> 
> I won as survivor


And when was it I was told that there is no current game going in there


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

I may join your game @Dragon D. Luffy


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> And when was it I was told that there is no current game going in there


2017.

Reactions: Old 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> And when was it I was told that there is no current game going in there



It started around end of November/beginning of December. CB doesn't have mafia games often, think you'd also find a few games in the OBD section too

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> It started around end of November/beginning of December. CB doesn't have mafia games often, think you'd also find a few games in the OBD section too



And soon there will be one in the Bathhouse!

You're hosting it there, right, @White Wolf ?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> And soon there will be one in the Bathhouse!
> 
> You're hosting it there, right, @White Wolf ?



Have no access to the Bathhouse

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

That would be one lewd ass game.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> And soon there will be one in the Bathhouse!
> 
> You're hosting it there, right, @White Wolf ?


Yeah, we're still working on it tho so not sure if it'll be this month or next


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Have no access to the Bathhouse



I'm pretty sure that can be easily arranged if you so desire.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Have no access to the Bathhouse


Do you want access?


Grandpa Uchiha said:


> That would be one lewd ass game.



Well that's kinda the point. It'll be completely NSFW.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Yeah, we're still working on it tho so not sure if it'll be this month or next



It won't have any Bathhouse relevant posting restrictions I hope....

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It won't have any Bathhouse relevant posting restrictions I hope....


What kind of monster would add posting restrictions


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Woof Woof @Nello 
XD

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm pretty sure that can be easily arranged if you so desire.





White Wolf said:


> Do you want access?



No  

But id like to see that game when it starts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

anyone remember this picture from Dragon Ball Mafia 2?


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> What kind of monster would add posting restrictions



One of the previous Bathhouse games had one where everyone had to post porn with every post.
Only game where I was deliberately not very active....



Underworld Broker said:


> No
> 
> But id like to see that game when it starts



I don't think you can have it both ways. 



>.>

Reactions: Lewd 1 | Old 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

My porn name is the great white hope.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I may join your game @Dragon D. Luffy



Technically you can.

But you are going to be the 10th replacement.

So you are not likely to actually play.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Old 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> One of the previous Bathhouse games had one where everyone had to post porn with every post.
> Only game where I was deliberately not very active....



Ah nah, I wouldn't do something so boring. 

The roles will be more than sexual enough and the writeups.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

I'm pretty sure one of those people need to back the fuck up so I can play.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Ah nah, I wouldn't do something so boring.
> 
> The roles will be more than sexual enough and the writeups.



Ah.. okay. 
Nothing that impedes my activity then.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Old 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Ah.. okay.
> Nothing that impedes my activity then.


It's okay for you especially I'll make the 'You need to post 300 times per day' restriction

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I don't think you can have it both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> >.>



Can get access when the game starts


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> It's okay for you especially I'll make the 'You need to post 300 times per day' restriction



I'm okay with this.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Old 2


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Can get access when the game starts



Guess you can have it both ways then.

Reactions: Old 3


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm okay with this.


I have some sinister ideas thanks to @poutanko but which round will include them is an uncertainty at this point in time.


Innocent bunny can be so evil

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I have some sinister ideas thanks to @poutanko but which round will include them is an uncertainty at this point in time.
> 
> 
> Innocent bunny can be so evil



I like sinister ideas.

Reactions: Old 3


----------



## poutanko (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I have some sinister ideas thanks to @poutanko but which round will include them is an uncertainty at this point in time.
> 
> 
> Innocent bunny can be so evil


??? Which one?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

poutanko said:


> ??? Which one?


All of them!


----------



## Baba (Jan 14, 2018)

There is a bathhouse here?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

yeah you are too young to venture there @Baba

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2018)

Evil bunny.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Old 2


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> There is a bathhouse here?



Yes, but only for people older than 25.

Reactions: Old 3


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Have no access to the Bathhouse


What's bath house???


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

@poutanko 

did you draw your avy to mimic  ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Yes, but only for people older than 25.


I m older then 25 how can I enter

Reactions: Optimistic 4


----------



## Baba (Jan 14, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> yeah you are too young to venture there @Baba





Mr. Waffles said:


> Yes, but only for people older than 25.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> @poutanko
> 
> did you draw your avy to mimic  ?


tell me how to get to bath house


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2018)

Tfw waffles has 75 old ratings already.

Reactions: Old 2


----------



## poutanko (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> @poutanko
> 
> did you draw your avy to mimic  ?


Not my drawing


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> What's bath house???



A section for adults

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> There is a bathhouse here?





Mohit said:


> tell me how to get to bath house


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Tfw waffles has 75 old ratings already.


> only 75


Mafia section I am disappointed in you. 

If only you were this lazy when I got the 6k mother fucking optimistics

Reactions: Optimistic 4


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> A section for adults


how come you are there


----------



## Melodie (Jan 14, 2018)

Requesting the old rating to be in this section is probably my greatest contribution

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 1 | Old 2


----------



## poutanko (Jan 14, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Tfw waffles has 75 old ratings already.


Do you want some?


----------



## Baba (Jan 14, 2018)

Meh. Too much work.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Tfw waffles has 75 old ratings already.



I blame @Didi for that. 



White Wolf said:


> > only 75
> 
> 
> Mafia section I am disappointed in you.
> ...



They can't all be like me.

Reactions: Old 4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> how come you are there



I'm not there, lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> Meh. Too much work.


Never be lazier than WW.


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm not there, lol


but why not 
it sounds fun and lewd and you are the definition of fun and lewd


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Never be lazier than WW.


you are nothing compared to me in laziness i dont evn type properly becaseu of my laziness


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Do you want some?



I'm afraid of answering

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 2


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> you are nothing compared to me in laziness i dont evn type properly becaseu of my laziness



That's because you're just horrible at typing though.

Reactions: Old 2


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> you are nothing compared to me in laziness i dont evn type properly becaseu of my laziness


Are you sure it's because of laziness...?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm afraid of answering

Reactions: Old 4


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That's because you're just horrible at typing though.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>



Don't be hitting Mohit on the ground like that....

Reactions: Old 2


----------



## Melodie (Jan 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That's because you're just horrible at typing though.


Male mille.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Old 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> but why not
> it sounds fun and lewd and you are the definition of fun and lewd



I only care about the mafia section, rest is just ... seriously don't care

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Male mille.



Now that you mention that....

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Never be lazier than WW.


k


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Are you sure it's because of laziness...?


i believe so yeah


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I only care about the mafia section, rest is just ... seriously don't care


I thought we had something special

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Don't be hitting Mohit on the ground like that....


that wasn't me it was you


----------



## poutanko (Jan 14, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Male mille.


Who's Mille?


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That's because you're just horrible at typing though.


can say i m not lol


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> that wasn't me it was you



Nah... that was you.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Old 2


----------



## Melodie (Jan 14, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Who's Mille?


She used to post here.

she tpyted lkie mhiot

Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I only care about the mafia section, rest is just ... seriously don't care


thats horrible i have been venturing everywhere i even went to new leaf just for the heck of it


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2018)

She used to post a lot in mafia games.

I mean, not play. Post.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1 | Old 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> She used to post a lot in mafia games.
> 
> I mean, not play. Post.


What kind of monster posts a lot in mafia games

Reactions: Lewd 1 | Old 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I thought we had something special



Talking about sections, not people

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> What kind of monster posts a lot in mafia games


the WW kind Kappa


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2018)

All these ratings.

Reactions: Old 6


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> the WW kind Kappa


I've never shitposted in mafia a day in my life

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Woof Woof @Nello
> XD


 

You still owe me nudes for that one


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I've never shitposted in mafia a day in my life


so you shit post i night ???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Nello said:


> You still owe me nudes for that one


nobody wants my nudes stop frontin' 

I'll give you blue waffles tho?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 14, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Aries we need that one WWE mafia game...the biggest stage of mafia ever....



Here comes Mafiamania

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2018)

@Dragon D. Luffy 

1973.

All I'm saying.

Reactions: Old 2


----------



## Nello (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> nobody wants my nudes stop frontin'
> 
> I'll give you blue waffles tho?


Hey now don't be so negative. I know lots of people who would want your nudes so they can blackmail you 

I don't want mouldy old Waffles


----------



## Aries (Jan 14, 2018)

I'm not doing another Dragonball game. I no longer have the time to host those types of game full time. Its time for me to pass down my will of T to someone else. After dragonball unless its a small game every other game I do will have some co host


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy
> 
> 1973.
> 
> All I'm saying.



Is that the year you were born

Or the number of Old ratings you intend to get

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Is that the year you were born
> 
> Or the number of Old ratings you intend to get



[HASHTAG]#1974[/HASHTAG] now.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Nello said:


> Hey now don't be so negative. I know lots of people who would want your nudes so they can blackmail you
> 
> I don't want mouldy old Waffles


Not much blackmail there


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2018)

Im confus.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Im confus.


[HASHTAG]#1975[/HASHTAG].

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2018)

Just kidding I know you are in your 30s.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2018)

Oh I get it now.

Holy shit what am I doing with my life

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Nello (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Not much blackmail there


Should've known you're an exhibitionist 


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Just kidding I know you are in your 30s.


How much is that in human years


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Nello said:


> Should've known you're an exhibitionist
> 
> How much is that in human years


I'm a lot of things


----------



## Nello (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I'm a lot of things


I don't sleep with furries 

I'm allergic


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Nello said:


> I don't sleep with furries
> 
> I'm allergic


Speaking of Furries, Killing Bites is so worth for furry porn anime 

Hitomi


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2018)

@Platinum I saw the most disheartening thing at the park. Kids, about 15 to 17 were playing basketball....and all they did were shoot 3s....no driving, no mid range...no posting up...crap defense...sad.



SinRaven said:


> I missed Vasto







Aries said:


> I'm not doing another Dragonball game. I no longer have the time to host those types of game full time. Its time for me to pass down my will of T to someone else. After dragonball unless its a small game every other game I do will have some co host



 In which you have no one to pass it down to...


----------



## Nello (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Speaking of Furries, Killing Bites is so worth for furry porn anime
> 
> Hitomi


Had to look that up

How do you find this stuff 

Don't answer that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Nello said:


> Had to look that up
> 
> How do you find this stuff
> 
> Don't answer that


Well was on my anime site, checking new releases, it looked interesting + 
> Seinen 
so checked out first ep
Worth it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2018)

Nello said:


> Had to look that up
> 
> How do you find this stuff
> 
> Don't answer that



 More like don't answer that in public and pm me...


----------



## Nello (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Well was on my anime site, checking new releases, it looked interesting +
> > Seinen
> so checked out first ep
> Worth it


Is that what you're gonna tell the FBI


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Nello said:


> Is that what you're gonna tell the FBI


Nah, for the FBI it's usually 'she told me she was 18 '


----------



## Nello (Jan 14, 2018)

Superman said:


> More like don't answer that in public and pm me...


Don't worry i'll send it to you. But if you don't show up for your mafia games i'm gonna be worried


----------



## Nello (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Nah, for the FBI it's usually 'she told me she was 18 '


"But it's okay, she's really a 3000 y/o vampire"


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2018)

Waffles is rating Old on every post I made ITT.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Nello said:


> "But it's okay, she's really a 3000 y/o vampire"


Mhmmm... she can suck me dry any day of the week. 

My blood I mean, ofc.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2018)

Holy shit I think we broke Waffles

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Holy shit I think we broke Waffles


'I have 1600 and some more pages to go before I finish' - Mr Waffles

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2018)

-> Watches new RWBY episode.

I want to host a sequel game just so I can make a Raven indie role.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Old 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2018)

Raven's abilities have been cool so far 

Still have to watch the last few episodes, I'm at 10 atm


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Raven's abilities have been cool so far
> 
> Still have to watch the last few episodes, I'm at 10 atm



You haven't seen anything.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You haven't seen anything.



Soon   how far are we though?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Soon   how far are we though?



13

Ep. 11 is okay-ish.

But then 12 it goes crazy and in 13 it's full blown DBZ.

Reactions: Like 1 | Old 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 14, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Platinum I saw the most disheartening thing at the park. Kids, about 15 to 17 were playing basketball....and all they did were shoot 3s....no driving, no mid range...no posting up...crap defense...sad.



It's all that AAU bullshit mentality where everyone just wants to be Steph Curry, without realizing why Steph is actually good. Though this does speak of a promising future for me when I get to be an old man at the gym tier unstopable threat in pickup with my white guy post moves, throwing jumphooks over 5'10 manlets.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> 'I have 1600 and some more pages to go before I finish' - Mr Waffles



> 1600

1700+ is what I said.

Although 1600 is more accurate at this point.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > 1600
> 
> 1700+ is what I said.
> 
> Although 1600 is more accurate at this point.


Potato potato, what's 100 pages in this thread


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

The hell that is Naruto Forums

Reactions: Optimistic 4


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> The hell that is Naruto Forums



fixed

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> fixed


I could just delete it


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I could just delete it



Don't you dare.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Don't you dare.


But 6666,666 looks so much better

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2018)

Nello said:


> Don't worry i'll send it to you. But if you don't show up for your mafia games i'm gonna be worried



 This worries me what you actually might send then...



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Holy shit I think we broke Waffles



 We? No you....you did that to waffles.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> -> Watches new RWBY episode.
> 
> I want to host a sequel game just so I can make a Raven indie role.





Underworld Broker said:


> Raven's abilities have been cool so far
> 
> Still have to watch the last few episodes, I'm at 10 atm



 I have never had interest in watching that show. I just do not see the appeal of it.


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2018)

Jaune has OP buff abilities


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2018)

Platinum said:


> It's all that AAU bullshit mentality where everyone just wants to be Steph Curry, without realizing why Steph is actually good. Though this does speak of a promising future for me when I get to be an old man at the gym tier unstopable threat in pickup with my white guy post moves, throwing jumphooks over 5'10 manlets.



 Do you feel the nba will be unwatchable in 5 years or when Lebron retires? Because to me by then Steph will be on his decline and is already breaking down. KD can not hold the popularity. Prozingas appeal will be to regional if he sticks to NY (foolish enough to stay). Giannis does not really have it. Lakers and Celtics do not have the right stuff. Pops is bound to retire as well. And 76ers will fail like the Twolves.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 14, 2018)

Superman said:


> Do you feel the nba will be unwatchable in 5 years or when Lebron retires? Because to me by then Steph will be on his decline and is already breaking down. KD can not hold the popularity. Prozingas appeal will be to regional if he sticks to NY (foolish enough to stay). Giannis does not really have it. Lakers and Celtics do not have the right stuff. Pops is bound to retire as well. And 76ers will fail like the Twolves.



Nah, the new talent in this draft alone is more than promising enough for the future of the league.

TBH, the only thing that will make the NBA unwatchable is if more teams try to play like Houston. Houston is the most boring fucking team alive, and I can't stand watching Harden play.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2018)

Yeah but if all they are is talent and no skill how does that make it any better? The last 5 or so drafts have produced little to no personality and the skill of a majority of them is garbage. Even the top picks.



Platinum said:


> TBH, the only thing that will make the NBA unwatchable is if more teams try to play like Houston. Houston is the most boring fucking team alive, and I can't stand watching Harden play.



 Ugh James Harden....and he had the gall to make that boring ass comercial about his defense. How did that system make Nash entertaining, but him so....boring?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> 13
> 
> Ep. 11 is okay-ish.
> 
> But then 12 it goes crazy and in 13 it's full blown DBZ.



Oh, it was cool,  can't wait for next episode  



Superman said:


> I have never had interest in watching that show. I just do not see the appeal of it.



It's actually nice, the first 3 seasons are great and the action scenes are dope

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 14, 2018)

Just pushed Waffles over 100 Old ratings 


still not close to his real age tho

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 14, 2018)

Superman said:


> Yeah but if all they are is talent and no skill how does that make it any better? The last 5 or so drafts have produced little to no personality and the skill of a majority of them is garbage. Even the top picks.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh James Harden....and he had the gall to make that boring ass comercial about his defense. How did that system make Nash entertaining, but him so....boring?



I don't know, there are still some pretty skilled people coming up. In terms of talent, this is probably one of the greatest eras in the sport. People are only getting more and more vocal, so I don't worry about personality much.

The system has made him boring because they have focused on efficiency. Efficency is fucking boring; its like rooting for a spreadsheet. "Oh wow! Look at how quickly it solved that equation with minimal steps!" Their games are just harden flopping his way to 10 trillion free throws and 3s. The beautiful nuances of the game are forgone for math.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2018)

Superman said:


> I have never had interest in watching that show. I just do not see the appeal of it.



It's 5 seasons in and I still don't see the appeal of it tbh but I keep watching.

Like it's bad but it's fun.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2018)

Didi said:


> Just pushed Waffles over 100 Old ratings
> 
> 
> still not close to his real age tho



He gave me 400 Old ratings in this afternoon.

Reactions: Old 2


----------



## Katsuargi (Jan 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I saw that, lol
> 
> I also remember someone in there being like "but my truth meta!!" which was his only defense and he got a guilty and was lynched (think he was scum anyways)




If it was me, I was an Indy. I don't lie.

Except in Iwan's last game where someone used an ability to force a statement to be a lie anyways.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2018)

So folks, I made a turbo version of Wad's Jestermania in Mafia Syndicate.

I'll host it one hour from now.



If anyone wants a turbo you can sign up since I still don't have 10 players.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2018)

Pyrrha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 14, 2018)

why night name is all bugged in the users who have read this thread


----------



## Stelios (Jan 14, 2018)

Shiny said:


> why night name is all bugged in the users who have read this thread



So that people with OCD get triggered

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2018)

Superman said:


> We? No you....you did that to waffles.



...

I'm sorry, Waffle-kun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

I think YouTube is spying on me... it's learned I have sleeping issues so now it regularly redirects to lullabies after 5-6 other completely unrelated videos.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I think YouTube is spying on me... it's learned I have sleeping issues so now it regularly redirects to lullabies after 5-6 other completely unrelated videos.



All sites are spying on you. And sharing the info.

I can't make a google search about phones and facebook will start showing me ads for phones in the next minute.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> All sites are spying on you. And sharing the info.
> 
> I can't make a google search about phones and facebook will start showing me ads for phones in the next minute.


But I've never looked up anything lullaby related, lel.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2018)

>not using ad-block


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> >not using ad-block



I do but then the sites I like started literally dieing because of lack of ad money so now I put everything on exceptions. Adblock is just for random sites.

Also there is no adblock for facebook.

Well there was, but it doesn't work in the new version of Firefox.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2018)

Oh will you look at that, they made a new version.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 14, 2018)

@White Wolf @Zatch Braff 

What are the current names of Khaleesi jr (not Khaleesi), Gina and Mugen (players in the CB games)? Perhaps I already have them listed but fuck if I know I can't keep track of what everyone is called or used to be called or how other people call them despite them not actually being called that.

Thanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Shiny (Jan 14, 2018)

legbro


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 14, 2018)

Compiling a masterlist of everyone who played in 2017 is harder than I thought

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> @White Wolf @Zatch Braff
> 
> What are the current names of Khaleesi jr (not Khaleesi), Gina and Mugen (players in the CB games)? Perhaps I already have them listed but fuck if I know I can't keep track of what everyone is called or used to be called or how other people call them despite them not actually being called that.
> 
> Thanks


Khaleesi Jr is Ashi/Tensa 
Gina is Senjougahara Hitagi
Mugen is Mugen but with the special character that makes his name annoying to tag.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I think YouTube is spying on me... it's learned I have sleeping issues so now it regularly redirects to lullabies after 5-6 other completely unrelated videos.



This is not very well known 
but applications like YouTube and Facebook messenger have permission to use your microphone. It’s written in their policy that they make use of microphone for targeted advertising.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Khaleesi Jr is Ashi/Tensa
> Gina is Senjougahara Hitagi
> Mugen is Mugen but with the special character that makes his name annoying to tag.


Love you <3

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Stelios said:


> This is not very well known
> but applications like YouTube and Facebook messenger have permission to use your microphone. It’s written in their policy that they make use of microphone for targeted advertising.


I don't have a mic currently


----------



## Stelios (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I don't have a mic currently



Smartphone ?

https://www.theguardian.com/technol...dropping-on-conversations-to-target-ads-again

There was a buzz about this they denied it but where there is smoke...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2018)

Didi said:


> Just pushed Waffles over 100 Old ratings
> 
> 
> still not close to his real age tho



@Mr. Waffles all you have to do is give me the word and I beat you to death with @Shiny 's head.



Platinum said:


> I don't know, there are still some pretty skilled people coming up. In terms of talent, this is probably one of the greatest eras in the sport. People are only getting more and more vocal, so I don't worry about personality much.
> 
> The system has made him boring because they have focused on efficiency. Efficency is fucking boring; its like rooting for a spreadsheet. "Oh wow! Look at how quickly it solved that equation with minimal steps!" Their games are just harden flopping his way to 10 trillion free throws and 3s. The beautiful nuances of the game are forgone for math.



 Naw lebron is the one that is been mostly vocal. all these kids just boring little idiots. I agree they are telented, but they lack alot of fundamental s.

 And Houston is what happens is when you let stat nerds into Sports with a lot of movement...shit ain't baseball...


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2018)

Shiny said:


> legbro


Shiny


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Smartphone ?
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/technol...dropping-on-conversations-to-target-ads-again
> 
> There was a buzz about this they denied it but where there is smoke...


Could be, it'd make sense.  

Cos it's been a recent thing where I'm listening to random music and after a while 
> lullabies


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 14, 2018)

Still can't find a way to tag Mugen, but I guess he'll have to live with it (and some others that have impossible names to tag)


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 14, 2018)

Also I swear name changes should be forbidden

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

How are there 400 messages in this shitposting hell thread for me to read


----------



## Shiny (Jan 14, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Mr. Waffles all you have to do is give me the word and I beat you to death with @Shiny 's head.




what about my dick


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> How are there 400 messages in this shitposting hell thread for me to read


It's Sunday and I had nothing better to do

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 14, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Also I swear name changes should be forbidden



ill change my name to SinServant


----------



## Aries (Jan 14, 2018)

Superman said:


> In which you have no one to pass it down to.



The will of T will never disappear. Its inherited by those who believe in the cause vasto


----------



## Stelios (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Could be, it'd make sense.
> 
> Cos it's been a recent thing where I'm listening to random music and after a while
> > lullabies




AI adbots are gonna get freaky in a few years. Neuronetwork algorithms will be part of the operating system from smart devices studying user patterns and learning your habits. It’s already implemented. Cortana , Siri you name it. The end goal is of course your pocket.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Stelios said:


> AI adbots are gonna get freaky in a few years. Neuronetwork algorithms will be part of the operating system from smart devices studying user patterns and learning your habits. It’s already implemented. Cortana , Siri you name it. The end goal is of course your pocket.


Fortunately my pockets are empty  

Though if they help me sleep better for free I can't complain too much


----------



## Tiger (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> @Tiger what was that game of yours I played in years ago where Rumpelstiltskin was a role? If I'm remembering correctly, I believe that was the first time I saw a hostile role who offered "gifts" that weren't so friendly as they seemed. Funnily enough, people now associate me with that mechanic but I believe I ripped it straight from you.



Folklore vs Seinen.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2018)

Aries said:


> The will of T will never disappear. Its inherited by those who believe in the cause vasto



 You have no Deku. It dies with you. @poutanko ? More of a gremlin then a troll. @Underworld Broker ? Her trolls are weak...her rage is promising. @Crugyr ? A hopeless fiend. Did some other noob come along to dash your hopes? I can see why you hold hope in such...contempt.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

lol @SinRaven why is tensa khaleesi jr


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> lol @SinRaven why is tensa khaleesi jr


idk that was the username listed on the player list of the first CB game

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Underworld Broker ? Her trolls are weak...her rage is promising.



I rage?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> lol @SinRaven why is tensa khaleesi jr


He's had a lot of adminfuck names, Khaleesi Jr. Ava's Husbando, etc


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> He's had a lot of adminfuck names, Khaleesi Jr. Ava's Husbando, etc



 

He's just trying to live his life, and you all torture him


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

The cafe has been terrible lately. Might need to section ban myself again.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> The cafe has been terrible lately. Might need to section ban myself again.




Why not just ignore it


----------



## Shiny (Jan 14, 2018)

I don't have a husbando

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why not just ignore it



yes, that would be the mature thing to do, but it's hard to look away from a car crash.  



Shiny said:


> I don't have a husbando



pm nudes and i'll see what i can do.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 14, 2018)

Superman said:


> You have no Deku. It dies with you. @poutanko ? More of a gremlin then a troll. @Underworld Broker ? Her trolls are weak...her rage is promising. @Crugyr ? A hopeless fiend. Did some other noob come along to dash your hopes? I can see why you hold hope in such...contempt.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 14, 2018)

I swear to god each time I think I've listed them all another random new player pops up in the next thread I open (usually with a hard to find nickname).

And I'll probably end up forgetting a few people anyway. It took me like 20 games to realize that I was missing @Dragon D. Luffy for example (though it might just be that he didn't play in any of the ones I looked at before).

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> The cafe has been terrible lately. Might need to section ban myself again.


Wanna bet?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Wanna bet?



Yes. If I lose, I am banned from the cafe. but it'll have to be a pretty rigged game for me to lose against you.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Yes. If I lose, I am banned from the cafe. but it'll have to be a pretty rigged game for me to lose against you.


Give me my rating in PM.

Either way you lose.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

If anyone's interested in a pokemon showdown tournament, please sign up here. There will be awards like large avatars, sparkles, html titles. Everything will be on random, so no need to create your own team.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 14, 2018)

I think I'm done with the player list. Time to start working on the thread. Expect it up in ~2 hours depending on how many smoke breaks I have to take to keep my sanity levels up after browsing through 7834216 threads and listing 47612348712634 players and hosts.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 14, 2018)

(in actuality it's 168 different players for those curious)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I think I'm done with the player list. Time to start working on the thread. Expect it up in ~2 hours depending on how many smoke breaks I have to take to keep my sanity levels up after browsing through 7834216 threads and listing 47612348712634 players and hosts.




De meeste mensen beschouwen Sin als een held.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Dog farts are amazingly lethal. Send an ambulance my way, thanks

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 14, 2018)

Superman said:


> You have no Deku. It dies with you. @poutanko ? More of a gremlin then a troll. @Underworld Broker ? Her trolls are weak...her rage is promising. @Crugyr ? A hopeless fiend. Did some other noob come along to dash your hopes? I can see why you hold hope in such...contempt.


Oh look it’s a rundown Superman

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Dog farts are amazingly lethal. Send an ambulance my way, thanks




Wait till you get at waffles age

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 14, 2018)

Superman said:


> You have no Deku. It dies with you. @poutanko ? More of a gremlin then a troll. @Underworld Broker ? Her trolls are weak...her rage is promising. @Crugyr ? A hopeless fiend. Did some other noob come along to dash your hopes? I can see why you hold hope in such...contempt.



Underworld Broker is my deku. She will light the way to a new era

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

_Watch ya MAN_
_THEN you should watch ya MOUTH_​


----------



## Platinum (Jan 14, 2018)

Vasto knows your era is over Aries.

In the end, trolling dies out while hope and rage endure.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2018)

@Crugyr I will not be talked to that way by the failed prodigal son.



Underworld Broker said:


> I rage?



 Shut up....yes.



Zatch Braff said:


> The cafe has been terrible lately. Might need to section ban myself again.



 Or maybe try to improve it with quality posts of your own.


 Such a ningen reply and logic.



Platinum said:


> Vasto knows your era is over Aries.
> 
> In the end, trolling dies out while hope and rage endure.



 Yes, trolling is outdated. @Sphyer is rolling on his floor. @Aries you ever thought of just swallowing your troll and submitting to order, pride, hope, or rage?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 14, 2018)

It would be a good career move for Aries to lose his smile and become the leader of order. 

Maybe then they would get an actual push in the mafia meta-narrative .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

I want to see broki rage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 14, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Crugyr I will not be talked to that way by the failed prodigal son.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol progidal son.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 14, 2018)

Your rage is weak vasto

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

@Superman, uh... like I've been doing? But topics continually get derailed with people like chie, ichliebe, kalondo, pathos, gaara, rukia. they're not interested in having discussions, just ruining threads.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2018)

Superman said:


> Shut up....yes.



i don't think i'm on your rage level yet 



White Wolf said:


> I want to see broki rage



wondering if i could rage like bunny, think i'm too patient, though depends to whom i'm talking


----------



## Aries (Jan 14, 2018)

Platinum said:


> It would be a good career move for Aries to lose his smile and become the leader of order.
> 
> Maybe then they would get an actual push in the mafia meta-narrative .



Trolling never dies. We are like a Hydra. No matter how many heads you cut off more come to take its place. I symbolize the last of my kind... Players have come and gone but ole CR has persevered. Even when I'm one foot in the grave and no longer in my prime no younglin can knock me off that throne I've held on too for 5+ years.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2018)

Platinum said:


> It would be a good career move for Aries to lose his smile and become the leader of order.
> 
> Maybe then they would get an actual push in the mafia meta-narrative .



  So terrible that Law stopped modding. Yes why did I even mention them. But then again...Cbro does like playing the under dog.



Shiny said:


> Your rage is weak vasto



Yes, but I am truly back yet. Besides seeing that law lost his smile, nothing has really aggregated me yet.



Zatch Braff said:


> @Superman, uh... like I've been doing? But topics continually get derailed with people like chie, ichliebe, kalondo, pathos, gaara, rukia. they're not interested in having discussions, just ruining threads.



 This is true. They have used the Lavar Ball tactic to get so much attention that they seem to be hard to ignore. But I feel that if you can ignore them in topics then people will follow suite and they will fade for good. And you do not even have to use the ignore list. 



Underworld Broker said:


> i don't think i'm on your rage level yet
> 
> 
> 
> wondering if i could rage like bunny, think i'm too patient, though depends to whom i'm talking



 Poutanko has raged? And don't tell me you have not spited yet.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

pou raging is so cute 

it's like you wanna squish her but you don't wanna cos she'll bite you
but you still wanna test your luck

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2018)

Superman said:


> Poutanko has raged? And don't tell me you have not spited yet.



need proof on pou's rage level? There's only one person i would accept as spite target, the rest is not worth spiting yet


----------



## Nello (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> pou raging is so cute
> 
> it's like you wanna squish her but you don't wanna cos she'll bite you
> but you still wanna test your luck


Like when a cat is presenting its tummy to you and you know if you try to rub it it's gonna maul you but you do it anyway


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2018)

Like when a dog is holding a bone and it wants to bite you but it can't so you slowly pull the bone while pretending you're scared.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

Is is true @Superman you lack the rage...because you are weak. I have surpassed you many times..


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 14, 2018)

Almost done...!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> pou raging is so cute
> 
> it's like you wanna squish her but you don't wanna cos she'll bite you
> but you still wanna test your luck



 Oh my...it seems in my absence little Poutanko has learned the value of rage over trolling...I am proud. 



Underworld Broker said:


> need proof on pou's rage level? There's only one person i would accept as spite target, the rest is not worth spiting yet



 Just having 1 target shows what rage you have. There is so much to spite.



Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Is is true @Superman you lack the rage...because you are weak. I have surpassed you many times..



So do tell how you did in the championships.



SinRaven said:


> Almost done...!



 What have you been working on Sin?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

I didn't join this year @Superman.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

But, this year the gramps is going.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I didn't join this year @Superman.



 I thought you were anyway even if I did not go with?


----------



## Didi (Jan 14, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> @White Wolf @Zatch Braff
> 
> What are the current names of Khaleesi jr (not Khaleesi), Gina and Mugen (players in the CB games)? Perhaps I already have them listed but fuck if I know I can't keep track of what everyone is called or used to be called or how other people call them despite them not actually being called that.
> 
> Thanks




Mugen is mugen but he has some special bitch character for the U which makes it impossible to tag him unless you've it saved somewhere / you can find a post of his and copypaste his name
Gina is Senjougahara Hitagi, I think
dunno who Khaleesi jr is

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

I got matched up with someone but I lost my net for a time.


----------



## Didi (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Khaleesi Jr is Ashi/Tensa
> Gina is Senjougahara Hitagi
> Mugen is Mugen but with the special character that makes his name annoying to tag.



oh maybe I should read further before replying

Reactions: Old 2


----------



## Shiny (Jan 14, 2018)

im a big gurl now

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

@Superman you need to quit being a pussy and get back into mafia though...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Superman you need to quit being a pussy and get back into mafia though...



 I just do not feel like playing. It is not there. Even passed on games I really wanted to play. If I can not get up for games like that no way I am just going to jump into a game.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

You are going the way of @hammer.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 14, 2018)

Feel free to post, discuss, speculate, nominate and offer your help!​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 14, 2018)

@Azeruth allo

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 14, 2018)

Hosting a mini game after dragonball. Cats vs Dogs


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

Yeah @Aries I need to get into that game. Unless I get 20 or more games in I would finally be considered a credible member of mafia.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 14, 2018)

>Tfw @Grandpa Uchiha un-winner-'d my post because I can't let him judge

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 4


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 14, 2018)

Holy shit the Vikings game ending was clutch!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 14, 2018)

You're literally the only one still talking about it.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 14, 2018)

:letgo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> Holy shit the Vikings game ending was clutch!



 I did not watch it but heard it on the radio home for work...holy shit that is an all time catch.



Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Okay, so we wanna make this into a public flame war. Let's do it then. Game on.



 Stop being a annoying gnat and destroy them the proper way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

Oh don't worry @Superman it's gonna start at the 2018 Mafia awards and last all yearrrr long baby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## SinRaven (Jan 14, 2018)

I was so excited for the Mafia Awards...

...and still am! Ain't nobody gonna bring me down, baby!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 14, 2018)

Still haven't done shit for the secret stuff I had in mind though. But don't worry, there still is time!

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I was so excited for the Mafia Awards...
> 
> ...and still am! Ain't nobody gonna bring me down, baby!



Ningen the last Mafia Awards host was CR.

The amount of shit he got (tho some was deserved) for it was epic.

You can deal with it just fine.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 14, 2018)

Superman said:


> I did not watch it but heard it on the radio home for work...holy shit that is an all time catch.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being a annoying gnat and destroy them the proper way.


So happy that was some ending to the game. Can't wait until next week and we play the Eagles and try to be the first ever home super bowl.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 14, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ningen the last Mafia Awards host was CR.
> 
> The amount of shit he got (tho some was deserved) for it was epic.
> 
> You can deal with it just fine.


The 2012/2013 awards were generally well received -aside from that one OTP award dammit- so I'm trying to channel that feeling. It's why I decided to do it the same way as that year.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 14, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> The 2012/2013 awards were generally well received -aside from that one OTP award dammit- so I'm trying to channel that feeling. It's why I decided to do it the same way as that year.



Still mad?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 14, 2018)

It took me almost 3years to get into mafia again,hope the old players come back

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 14, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Still mad?


Hell yeah! Immortal and I deserved that award! Our lovestory was more exciting!

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Shiny (Jan 14, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Hell yeah! Immortal and I deserved that award! Our lovestory was more exciting!




And where is he now? Oh yea...yesterday he posted a picture with some friends of his

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 14, 2018)

Shiny said:


> And where is he now? Oh yea...yesterday he posted a picture with some friends of his


Wha-what? You've been in contact with my Immortal-kun??


----------



## Shiny (Jan 14, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Wha-what? You've been in contact with my Immortal-kun??



Nah, just entered on his facebook to check if he is alive. He seems happy


----------



## Shiny (Jan 14, 2018)

Now blur completely disappeared. The dude must be dead


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 14, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Nah, just entered on his facebook to check if he is alive. He seems happy


I fucking sent him a text ages ago to which he didn't respond the asshole. Will check him out on Facebook instead then.

I'm glad he's happy tho

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 14, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Now blur completely disappeared. The dude must be dead


Wha- no!

Nothing on Facebook nowhere?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

my son is doing gay porn now I heard.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> my son is doing gay porn now I heard.



I think theyre talking about immortal not immortal king.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

@Immortal King you shall rise....never again in mafia!


----------



## Shiny (Jan 14, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Wha- no!
> 
> Nothing on Facebook nowhere?



checking on his facebook i only know he was alive back in november and start of december


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I think theyre talking about immortal not immortal king.



Someone quit the forum to do gay porn?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Someone quit the forum to do gay porn?




almost sure it was Hero, i saw some nudes of his on a convo

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 14, 2018)

Shiny said:


> checking on his facebook i only know he was alive back in november and start of december


Well then no worries. I myself usually am am inactive on Facebook for several months at a time. If we don't hear anything from him by next January we'll have to call the police though!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 14, 2018)

my sig is broken again


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2018)

Shiny said:


> my sig is broken again



Doesn't look broken


----------



## Shiny (Jan 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Doesn't look broken




fixed


----------



## Aries (Jan 14, 2018)

Yo listen up, here's the story
About a little guy that lives in a Salty world
And all day and all night and everything he sees is just Salt
Like him, inside and outside
Salt his house with a Salty little window
And a Salt Corvette
And everything is Salt for him
And himself and everybody around
'Cause he ain't got nobody to listen....

I'm Salty da ba dee da ba daa
Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa
Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa
I'm Salty da ba dee da ba daa
Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa
Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa

I have a Salty house with a Salty window
Salt is the color of all that I wear
Salt are the streets and all the trees are too
I have a girlfriend and she is so Salty
Salt are the people here that walk around
Salt like my Corvette, it's in and outside
Salty are the words I say and what I think
Salt are the feelings that live inside me

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

I want some of what your smoking @Shiny it isn't broken.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

@Aries i'll kick you in the nuts if that is about me


----------



## Aries (Jan 14, 2018)

Not talking about anyone with that parody mate

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

So @Aries it is true we won't have big games again from you like Dragon Ball and favorites and stuff anymore?


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 14, 2018)

That ending holy shit.

Govikesgo


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2018)

fuck the vikings. lmao


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 14, 2018)

Hopefully they win so they can have a home game for Super Bowl. Gonna be awesome no doubt. And pats need to lose


----------



## Aries (Jan 14, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> So @Aries it is true we won't have big games again from you like Dragon Ball and favorites and stuff anymore?



Not without a co host. Ill still be doing them. Naruto, Bleach and One Piece are my big games

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NO (Jan 14, 2018)

Aries said:


> Not without a co host. Ill still be doing them. Naruto, Bleach and One Piece are my big games


When's your next One Piece one?


----------



## Aries (Jan 14, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> When's your next One Piece one?



Haven't decided yet if I should make OP the end of my HST trilogy or right after Naruto. Depends on schedule aswell but maybe some time in June-July

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> When's your next One Piece one?



Let's play another mafia together.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> When's your next One Piece one?


You play mafia too???

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NO (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Let's play another mafia together.


I'm in Shizune's RPG one right now. You playing that one? 



Mohit said:


> You play mafia too???


I only play maximum quality mafia games, to be honest.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> I'm in Shizune's RPG one right now. You playing that one?
> 
> 
> I only play maximum quality mafia games, to be honest.


Maximum quality so no aries game then huh 
Who makes the best game here btw


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> I'm in Shizune's RPG one right now. You playing that one?



I haven't signed up for it yet, no. Was thinking about doing a bit of a break now that OW and DB are all done. hmm... @Shizune when are sign-ups over? tomorrow?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 14, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> Holy shit the Vikings game ending was clutch!


They're not even my team but my heart was beating a mile a minute during the last 3 mins or so of that game. Vikings are the only team I truly like out of those left, though Jags are not a terrible backup team to root for. Bet some money on the Jags winning against the Steelers, pretty happy about that pick. Now for us to get my predicted Jaguars-Vikings SB.



SinRaven said:


> The 2012/2013 awards were generally well received -aside from that one OTP award dammit- so I'm trying to channel that feeling. It's why I decided to do it the same way as that year.


The presentations in both '13 and '14 were excellent. They are make what make or break it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I haven't signed up for it yet, no. Was thinking about doing a bit of a break now that OW and DB are all done. hmm... @Shizune when are sign-ups over? tomorrow?



I'll pretty much be taking signups (and dick) right up until the minute the game starts.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I'll pretty much be taking signups (and dick) right up until the minute the game starts.





good to know thank you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I'll pretty much be taking signups (and dick) right up until the minute the game starts.


Wait wahttt

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

So who makes the best games around here


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Wait wahttt



Which part are you confused about


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> So who makes the best games around here



dr. white


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> So who makes the best games around here



1. Law
2. WPK
3. Me

In that order

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 14, 2018)

Dicks

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> 1. Law
> 2. WPK
> 3. Me
> 
> In that order


So favourite is gonna be an awesome game and your too good to know


----------



## NO (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Maximum quality so no aries game then huh
> Who makes the best game here btw


These days? WAD, Shizune, and Aries from what I've seen. DW's HxH one was dope.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Dicks


That's gay dude

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> That's gay dude



Lemme get this straight (no pun intended), you have a dick and yet you don't like dicks?


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Why do you hate yourself?


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> dr. white


Dr.  White seem like a guy who will make a regular kind of mafia like the games of Mafia universe the best kind


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> These days? WAD, Shizune, and Aries from what I've seen. DW's HxH one was dope.



I'm upset I missed the HxH one and the Ace Attorney one. Granted, I'm sort of glad I missed the latter because I'm behind in the games, and I'm sure roles would have spoiled me


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Dr.  White seem like a guy who will make a regular kind of mafia like the games of Mafia universe the best kind



I like me some Dr. White, yes.


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Lemme get this straight (no pun intended), you have a dick and yet you don't like dicks?


Please don't say it that way I I only love my dick singular


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Please don't say it that way I I only love my dick singular



Well that's very selfish of you.


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I like me some Dr. White, yes.


I agree that type of game are best game.  Deception and lies I love that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

My thing is, how can you trust vaginas? Sometimes you put a penis in, and in return they give you a baby. It's like the worst slot machine ever.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Please don't say it that way I I only love my dick singular



Shizune's logic is backing you into a corner.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Shizune's logic is backing you into a corner.



Yup. Now you have no choice but to have sex with a man.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Well that's very selfish of you.


Indeed humans are selfish creature to their core


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Indeed humans are selfish creature to their core



there's a thread for that.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Shizune's logic is backing you into a corner.


I mma dempsy rool outta there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

I do honestly think gay men just have better sex than straight men for 2 reasons.

1. Straight men are basically only using 50% of their body, and the penis isn't even as sensitive as the ass is.

2. Women have to figure out what men want and vice verse. Men sleeping with men is a much more intuitive experience.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> there's a thread for that.



> The Cafe.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Women have to figure out what men want and vice verse. Men sleeping with men is a much more intuitive experience.


That is actually wrong all men want only one thing and that's V

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Yup. Now you have no choice but to have sex with a man.


Nah I m straight as they come :kanye


----------



## Melodie (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I'm upset I missed the HxH one and the Ace Attorney one. Granted, I'm sort of glad I missed the latter because I'm behind in the games, and I'm sure roles would have spoiled me


I'm glad you missed the Ace attorney one.

First impression would be me being inactive as fk. Instead of a winner.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> 1. Law
> 2. WPK
> 3. Me
> 
> In that order

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Melodie said:


> I'm glad you missed the Ace attorney one.
> 
> First impression would be me being inactive as fk. Instead of a winner.



HA, if you think that's my first impression of you.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> HA, if you think that's my first impression of you.


And what's your first impression of me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 14, 2018)

When did dr white host a HxH game


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 14, 2018)

Wait I think I played that game actuslly

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Melodie (Jan 14, 2018)

He should have hosted it in the mafia section tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

I'm sorry Aries but I find your games are too complicated/difficult to understand. I honestly think you would benefit a lot by trying to tone it down a little bit.


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 14, 2018)

Melodie said:


> He should have hosted it in the mafia section tbh.


He hosted it in obd right?


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Melodie said:


> He should have hosted it in the mafia section tbh.



I didn't even know Dr. White posts outside of this section rofl


----------



## Melodie (Jan 14, 2018)

And actually process actions :skull:


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Melodie said:


> He should have hosted it in the mafia section tbh.



He just sent me the link to read, and I misplaced it. I'll search for it again. but the threadmarks didn't work.


----------



## Melodie (Jan 14, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> He hosted it in obd right?


I think so. Can't see myself missing a HxH game if it was here, so probably OBD.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune's game should have been instead of RPG players develop their nen abilities


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Shizune's game should have been instead of RPG players develop their nen abilities



Their what now???


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Their what now???



YOU HAVEN'T READ/WATCHED HXH?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Their what now???


Watch hunter x hunter

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> YOU HAVEN'T READ/WATCHED HXH?



Girl...

There was a time in my life when I was really into manga.

Unfortunately, I got into Naruto, One Piece and Bleach one after the other and watched every single one of them crumble before my eyes.

Suffice to say I've been spurned from manga.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Okay, I'm gonna look up the Hunter x Hunter characters and if there's a shortage of women, I'm already tuned out.


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Melodie said:


> He should have hosted it in the mafia section tbh.


Why is there mafia game going all over the NF why can't they use the mafia section to host all the game


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Aaaaaaaaand I'm out.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Why is there mafia game going all over the NF why can't they use the mafia section to host all the game



I used to think we should force everyone to host here.

But trust me when I say we don't want the OBDers or the Chatterboxers coming here.


----------



## Melodie (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Aaaaaaaaand I'm out.


Tsunade was ripped off hxh :skull:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I used to think we should force everyone to host here.
> 
> But trust me when I say we don't want the OBDers or the Chatterboxers coming here.


OBD??? 
And why won't we want them here they are all people also they can't be worse than jojo and I can tolerate jojo


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Tsunade was ripped off hxh :skull:



You really tried me Melodie. I'ma forgive you because I like you, but if this kinda filth about Tsunade ever comes out your hoe mouth again you WILL get smacked.


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Tsunade was ripped off hxh :skull:


Sasuke was ripped of off kurapika


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> OBD???
> And why won't we want them here they are all people also they can't be worse than jojo and I can tolerate jojo



You should tag people when you talk about them. 

I've heard the schism is some people think OBD is all about the roles and having fun and not caring about balanced games, whereas this section is about intellect and lies and deceits.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> You really tried me Melodie. I'ma forgive you because I like you, but if this kinda filth about Tsunade ever comes out your hoe mouth again you WILL get smacked.



Kishimoto loves Togashi. He really did steal a lot of elements from HxH.


----------



## Aries (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I'm sorry Aries but I find your games are too complicated/difficult to understand. I honestly think you would benefit a lot by trying to tone it down a little bit.



The last game recall you played from me was yugioh which was in 2015 one which you enjoyed the mechanics



Narcissus said:


> Seeing these roles and card mechanics, this is one of the most interesting mafia games I've seen. I give Flash a lot of credit for creativity





Shizune said:


> +1 for this. CR really exceeded my expectations.



Its one thing to look at my games from the outside its another looking at them from inside of it.

B: that's the appeal to CR games they are different from standard games


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> You should tag people when you talk about them.
> 
> I've heard the schism is some people think OBD is all about the roles and having fun and not caring about balanced games, whereas this section is about intellect and lies and deceits.


Nah I don't want toxicity right now I m feeling good this morning will tag him when I want that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Bye I looked Kurapika up and it's a fucking man.


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Sasuke was ripped of off kurapika





Zatch Braff said:


> Kishimoto loves Togashi. He really did steal a lot of elements from HxH.


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Bye I looked Kurapika up and it's a fucking man.


Its a trap ok all were confused of his gender for too long


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Bye I looked Kurapika up and it's a fucking man.



He's a cutie, right?


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Aries said:


> The last game recall you played from me was yugioh which was in 2015 one which you enjoyed the mechanics
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You did exceed my expectations. You always do. You come up with ideas I couldn't.

That doesn't mean I understand or enjoy them, lol.


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 14, 2018)

Melodie said:


> I think so. Can't see myself missing a HxH game if it was here, so probably OBD.


I remember now I was mereum and won as our leader

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Aries said:


> The last game recall you played from me was yugioh which was in 2015 one which you enjoyed the mechanics
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your YGO one looked like it had really neat mechanics.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Is anyone going to join the horror games mafia over at OBD?


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> He's a cutie, right?



Nah, skinny blond white guys don't do it for me.

You know what manga had _incredibly _hot guys? Bleach.

All I'm saying is, if Renji Abarai were real he would be sitting on my face right now.


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 14, 2018)

He’d probably be sitting on ichigos face tbh

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> You did exceed my expectations. You always do. You come up with ideas I couldn't.
> 
> That doesn't mean I understand or enjoy them, lol.



That was more to highlight the fact haven't played my games since 2015. Its one thing to see it from the outside then it is to play it


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> He’d probably be sitting on ichigos face tbh


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Aries said:


> That was more to highlight the fact haven't played my games since 2015. Its one thing to see it from the outside then it is to play it



Bitch, I tried to play your Naruto game last month but then you randomly started your DBZ game instead!


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Is anyone going to join the horror games mafia over at OBD?


Link me I might join


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

But seriously, I'm really bad with roles/mechanics in other people's games. Complicated games basically make me tune out.

It's the same reason I just nominated Platinum's Lovecraftian game for an award, but I literally AFKed out of that game and didn't meet posting requirements most days.

I can admire creativity, while also acknowledging impracticality.


----------



## Aries (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Your YGO one looked like it had really neat mechanics.



The YGO game really kickstarted the creative phase that has been going on since then. Would love to give it another crack at it honestly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> You really tried me Melodie. I'ma forgive you because I like you, but if this kinda filth about Tsunade ever comes out your hoe mouth again you WILL get smacked.


Old woman using an ability to appear youthful
Blonde
Super physically strong
Nen healing ability
Mentor



Nothing bad about Tsunade, just saying a lot of Naruto was taken from HxH

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Nah, skinny blond white guys don't do it for me.
> 
> You know what manga had _incredibly _hot guys? Bleach.
> 
> All I'm saying is, if Renji Abarai were real he would be sitting on my face right now.



I don't know why any guy or girl wants a booty in his/her face.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

I mean I've even told Law he needs to chill with his 20 ability long thesis statement ass roles in Favorites. I get tired just reading my own role.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I don't know why any guy or girl wants a booty in his/her face.



It starts with having your own ass eaten. Once you know how good that feels, you kinda naturally want to give your lover that experience. It's the same reason anyone enjoys giving oral.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Link me I might join





@iwandesu should mohit and I join?



Aries said:


> The YGO game really kickstarted the creative phase that has been going on since then. Would love to give it another crack at it honestly.



definitely be interested if you ever kickstart it. (as long as you have no link summon )


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I don't know why any guy or girl wants a booty in his/her face.


Maybe to choke the life outta them


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> It starts with having your own ass eaten. Once you know how good that feels, you kinda naturally want to give your lover that experience. It's the same reason anyone enjoys giving oral.



is it very sad of me that i legit thought you just meant someone sitting on your face, not the tossing salad part

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> @iwandesu should mohit and I join?
> 
> 
> 
> definitely be interested if you ever kickstart it. (as long as you have no link summon )



You should definitely play my RPG game instead of some random OBD game.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> is it very sad of me that i legit thought you just meant someone sitting on your face, not the tossing salad part



What???

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

You thought people just sit on each others' faces and do nothing else? I...

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> You thought people just sit on each others' faces and do nothing else? I...



I MEANNN. 

yes.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> @iwandesu should mohit and I join?


I m alredy in that game totally forgot that I had signed up few days ago

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> It starts with having your own ass eaten. Once you know how good that feels, you kinda naturally want to give your lover that experience. It's the same reason anyone enjoys giving oral.


Gross


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Gross



Spoken like someone who's never had their ass licked.


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Spoken like someone who's never had their ass licked.


I m still virgin

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I m still virgin



you should watch her films


----------



## Aries (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Bitch, I tried to play your Naruto game last month but then you randomly started your DBZ game instead!



I mean sure but that doesn't really invalidate what i said about seeing it vs being part of it. I'm not here claiming to be the best host or trying to put a tier list on hosts. I host because its something I love to do regardless of whether I'm liked or not and have loved to do it since I got here in 2010, I've never went out of my way to truly bash any host that puts the time and effort to make a game because I know from expirence how it is and how sometimes shit happens that prevents you from doing the thing you love. 

I'm not a fan of this idea that one host is better then the other or does x games better. Everybody is different and hosts differently, they are all unique in their own way.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Aries said:


> I mean sure but that doesn't really invalidate what i said about seeing it vs being part of it. I'm not here claiming to be the best host or trying to put a tier list on hosts. I host because its something I love to do regardless of whether I'm liked or not and have loved to do it since I got here in 2010, I've never went out of my way to truly bash any host that puts the time and effort to make a game because I know from expirence how it is and how sometimes shit happens that prevents you from doing the thing you love.
> 
> I'm not a fan of this idea that one host is better then the other or does x games better. Everybody is different and hosts differently, they are all unique in their own way.



Aw, that's such a... warm way of looking at it.

But that's not how I see it. I want to be the best.

And I will.


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> you should watch her films


Alredy seen water

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I mean I've even told Law he needs to chill with his 20 ability long thesis statement ass roles in Favorites. I get tired just reading my own role.


Your brain would explode if you ever read the full version of my Shadar role for Clash of the Hosts.

My favorite current hosts are :

Law
Shizune
Platinum

@Aries isn't wrong to think he deserves a top spot, despite me not liking his games. They appeal to a certain audience. As a host, he is probably overall better than me, which can be said of a good deal of people. My role creation is top notch but that is only one aspect of hosting.


----------



## Aries (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Aw, that's such a... warm way of looking at it.
> 
> But that's not how I see it. I want to be the best.
> 
> And I will.



The only validation a host needs to know their the best is their own.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

I... think you quoted the wrong post WPK


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I... think you quoted the wrong post WPK


....I think NF glitched out on me. I had pressed the quote button on your post about not liking Law's complex roles.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Aries said:


> The only validation a host needs to know their the best is their own.



Nah you must not know about me. I really like all of you. I consider Law and WPK good friends even if we sometimes don't speak for long periods of time. They could call in a favor from me and I would jump to help.

But I want to erase allll you bitches from this section. I want to turn you all into some second rate ass hosts. I want to make all of you feel like you need to work harder on your games, like Laix did to me.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

I'm a competitive, petty bitch. I want to be THAT bitch.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

And I WILL.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 14, 2018)

At least Neferpitou is a wo....o wait


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Shiny said:


> At least Neferpitou is a wo....o wait



Shizune would like him. Post his pic

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Has anyone done a mafia based off of 

chess shogi or go?


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

This is honestly my _eternal _mood regarding my competitive nature.

_Go against Shizune, it's gonna cost ya
'cause now it's fuck ya, intercourse ya
I rep Queens where they listen to a buncha Nas
I'm a yes and these bitches is a buncha nahs
Tryna win a gunfight with a buncha knives
I win get off the bench and give a buncha fives
I don't see ha!
Bitch I'm the greatest no Kendrick, and no Sia
I'm the iPhone, you the Nokia
Everybody know you jealous bitch, it's so clear_​


----------



## Melodie (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Has anyone done a mafia based off of
> 
> chess shogi or go?


There might be one based off Chess. Go is the least likely I think.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 14, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Tsunade was ripped off hxh :skull:


Facts and biscuit >>>> tsunade

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Aries said:


> The only validation a host needs to know their the best is their own.


Can I host a game too here in future or is there a requirement for it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Facts and biscuit >>>> tsunade


So herd you host great games when are you planning to host a new one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

_Tell them bum ass bitches to play they rooole! (@Aries @WolfPrinceKouga @Dr. White @Platinum @Dragon D. Luffy)
They see my signups every time they scroooll!
I got it in the can...
Dooole!
Ya careers gonna be with...
Anna Nicooole!_​


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Can I host a game too here in future or is there a requirement for it


There shouldn't be a requirement to host. Some people like to coordinate start times though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> So herd you host great games when are you planning to host a new one


In 2021 when hxh is out of the current arc.

I was thinking of doing a YuYu hakusho, or nanatsu no taizai game, but i just need a span of free time because I need to be on point with action processing and time to make roles. 

So idk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Has anyone done a mafia based off of
> 
> chess shogi or go?



WAD hosted one based on chess.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> In 2021 when hxh is out of the current arc.
> 
> I was thinking of doing a YuYu hakusho, or nanatsu no taizai game, but i just need a span of free time because I need to be on point with action processing and time to make roles.
> 
> So idk


You are too optimistic HxH will stay in current arc forever bro

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Omg Azeruth!

Pleeeease sign up for my game you're one of my favorites

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> WAD hosted one based on chess.



was it fun


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> _Tell them bum ass bitches to play they rooole! (@Aries @WolfPrinceKouga @Dr. White @Platinum @Dragon D. Luffy)
> They see my signups every time they scroooll!
> I got it in the can...
> Dooole!
> ...


You can be the tsunade to my biscuit


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Hey @Zatch Braff I'm adding you to my signups too

I mean we can fight about it if you want but it is what it is

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> was it fun





Yes.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 14, 2018)

@Shizune :


*Spoiler*: _Shadar_ 




*[The Executor]*- If a vote is tied, Shadar decides who gets lynched.
*[Evenstar]*- When Shadar performs the faction kill against a town role, it will be janitored and the dead player will be unable to be targeted by skills that target dead roles.
*[Dark Djinn]*
-
Using his dark magic, Shadar can cause his victims to become brokenhearted, stealing away one of their emotions or virtues without them being aware. Once per phase, Shadar can choose one of the following emotions/virtues to be lost to a player, with a limit of one player per emotion/virtue. If switched, the prior victim is released(those under Nightmares do not count for this). The effects last for two cycles unless cured or Shadar bestows a Nightmare upon them.

If a player has been brokenhearted for at least three phases, Shadar can bestow upon them a Nightmare creature, which will become the Void of whatever emotion/virtue they have lost. He can do this once per cycle. Nightmares are permanent until cured and increase the debilitating effects of being brokenhearted. Each one of the following virtues has a unique nightmare effect and cure, which are _hidden._
*[Courage]*- The stout and sturdy force of fearlessness. Without it, the player becomes cowardly and has a 50% chance for their offensive abilities(kills, RBs, etc.) to fail and their vote will be on the largest bandwagon.


*[Kindness]*- The warm, fuzzy gift of generosity. Without it, the player will become cold and distant, causing all their positive actions to have a 50% chance to fail(doctor protects, town busdrives, etc.) and their vote will be on a player that voted for them.


*[Restraint]*- The power to resist the demon of temptation. Without it, the player lacks willpower, unleashing one of their limited shots at random(if applicable) and their lynch vote shall be placed on whoever receives the first vote in the day phase.



*[Love]*- The thing that makes the world go round. Without it, the player becomes indifferent, resulting in their being a 50% chance that any active actions the player uses will be targeted at random, outside their known faction(if mafia/cult), and their lynch vote if they make one will also be randomized onto someone other than themselves.


*[Confidence]*- The heaven-sent strength to believe in oneself. Without it, self-doubt obstructs the players every move, causing all actions they take to have a 25% chance to fail outright and their lynch vote to be placed on whoever was voted last before day end.


*[Belief]*- The noble certainty of unshakable faith. Without it, the player loses hope for their side winning, making them not count towards their faction winning the game. Their lynch vote will be on themselves.



*[Enthusiasm]*- The distilled spirit of get-up-and-go. Without it, procrastination sets in, delaying all actions used by a phase and the players final lynch vote will be counted only for the following day phase.


*[Ambition]*- The impulse to strive for a better tomorrow. Without it, one becomes idle, only willing to make the effort to use a single standard ability each cycle and unable to use limited shots. They can't be bothered with actually voting, so their vote counts for 0.






The full role is even longer and more complex.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 14, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> They're not even my team but my heart was beating a mile a minute during the last 3 mins or so of that game. Vikings are the only team I truly like out of those left, though Jags are not a terrible backup team to root for. Bet some money on the Jags winning against the Steelers, pretty happy about that pick. Now for us to get my predicted Jaguars-Vikings SB.
> 
> 
> The presentations in both '13 and '14 were excellent. They are make what make or break it.


Vikings are my team and still super hyped about the end of the game. I kind of want the Jaguars to win but wouldn't mind the Patriots winning just to make a Vikings super bowl win even sweeter to knock off Tom Brady.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

I am not reading that WPK 

Like why would you even WANT to make a role that long idgi

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Omg Azeruth!
> 
> Pleeeease sign up for my game you're one of my favorites


Every time I consider joining a game I remember that I'm just gonna get sick and cling to an honesty meta that'll piss people off.

Sorry but I'll have to continue passing on sign ups.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 14, 2018)

But if the Vikings cannot win the super bowl I would like the Jaguars to win.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Azeruth said:


> Every time I consider joining a game I remember that I'm just gonna get sick and cling to an honesty meta that'll piss people off.
> 
> Sorry but I'll have to continue passing on sign ups.



Aw, that's very disappointing to hear.

Oh well, just know you're dearly missed.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 14, 2018)

Time to create a cartoon network mafia

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 14, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> Vikings are my team and still super hyped about the end of the game. I kind of want the Jaguars to win but wouldn't mind the Patriots winning just to make a Vikings super bowl win even sweeter to knock off Tom Brady.


Tom Brady loses versus elite defenses. Only reason Seahawks lost was because of the historically bad choice to not run the ball and because their top defenders were all hobbled during the game. Even then they picked him off multiple times. Giants knocked him on his ass.

This Vikings defense is very well rounded, no weak points. Only reason Saints even came close to winning is because the Vikings shot themselves in the foot with the INT and blocked punt giving Brees short fields.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I am not reading that WPK
> 
> Like why would you even WANT to make a role that long idgi


It's only that long because his main ability has eight different options, which I wanted to give good flavor detail to capture the spirit of the game he is from, Ni No Kuni.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Hey @Zatch Braff I'm adding you to my signups too
> 
> I mean we can fight about it if you want but it is what it is



but i was just looking forward to a break and reading books again. i want to play, but HM. I shall ponder this.



Mr. Waffles said:


> Yes.



why was i not invited



WolfPrinceKouga said:


> @Shizune :
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Shadar_
> ...



you had a ni no kuni mafia?


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 14, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Tom Brady loses versus elite defenses. Only reason Seahawks lost was because of the historically bad choice to not run the ball and because their top defenders were all hobbled during the game. Even then they picked him off multiple times. Giants knocked him on his ass.
> 
> This Vikings defense is very well rounded, no weak points. Only reason Saints even came close to winning is because the Vikings shot themselves in the foot with the INT and blocked punt giving Brees short fields.


I still think the play before the punt probably should have been a call on the saints but maybe I am wrong.


----------



## Aries (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Nah you must not know about me. I really like all of you. I consider Law and WPK good friends even if we sometimes don't speak for long periods of time. They could call in a favor from me and I would jump to help.
> 
> But I want to erase allll you bitches from this section. I want to turn you all into some second rate ass hosts. I want to make all of you feel like you need to work harder on your games, like Laix did to me.



Though its admirable you want to be competitive and be the best. Reason why to me probably will not happen at least for now. (has nothing to do with your games btw). You haven't found your identity, why should I invest my stock in a host who doesn't know what his identity is. That's what I'm not a fan of I see peeps see some people host and then they get this idea that if they copy them / emulate them as much as possible they will become a "Good Host" with good games. Strive to be yourself over being a cheap knock off because no matter how good you get you will always be in their shadow.

When I got here i never once thought about being the next Law or the next insert host here. I thought about being the next CR, an original. Why strive to be a imitation when you can be the person people strive to be? I know who I am and the people who see my games also know who I am but when I go to see your games I don't know if I'm looking at nitty Scott or someone trying to be someone he's not

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> why was i not invited



He hosted that game in like 2011. >.>


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> but i was just looking forward to a break and reading books again. i want to play, but HM. I shall ponder this.


Don't be a nerd


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> He hosted that game in like 2011. >.>



I've been a member since 2005.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Aries I definitely have my own identity, lol. I know exactly what I do best and what I don't like doing at all. I'm not trying to emulate anyone else.

RPG Mafia in particular is something nobody else has done.

Reactions: Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Don't be a need



a neet WOULD spend his time playing mafia all day


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> a neet WOULD spend his time playing mafia all day


No a nerd would read book all day long

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I've been a member since 2005.



I know.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

I just know how to take direction. I know how to pull the best from each host. Laix and Olivia's graphics, Law and WPK's twists on traditional mafia roles, yours and Platinum's game-wide unique mechanics. I know how to combine all of that. _That's _what makes me the best.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I've been a member since 2005.


Wow you gotta be really old then around 30 something

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Can I host a game too here in future or is there a requirement for it



No requirements just do it! Shia it mate


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Wow you gotta be really old then around 30 something



yes, i dwarf waffles. i am 40. just turned.


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Aries said:


> No requirements just do it! Shia it mate


Hmm OK I will do it on the weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> yes, i dwarf waffles. i am 40. just turned.


Wow that's too much and you still reading mangas 
My friends judges me for that at 25 only


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Hmm OK I will do it on the weekend



Don't overlap with anyone else's game though, especially if theirs was up first. That's just obnoxious.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Speaking of Aries, why don't you sign up for RPG Mafia?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Don't overlap with anyone else's game though, especially if theirs was up first. That's just obnoxious.


But I m not gonna make a big game like yours I m still amature at making games


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Wow that's too much and you still reading mangas
> My friends judges me for that at 25 only



i'm an eternal child. join me at neverland.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Speaking of Aries, why don't you sign up for RPG Mafia?



he just graduated and is going to be popping champagne and renting out hotel rooms


----------



## Aries (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Hmm OK I will do it on the weekend



Host away mate


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> i'm an eternal child. join me at neverland.


I wanna but the real life gets in the way 
My parents are forcing me to get married but I don't wanna just yet

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> But I m not gonna make a big game like yours I m still amature at making games



Okay, but a big game still has a ridiculously high volume of posts. Most people struggle to keep up with one massive game. Hosting a second at the same time will be bad for both our games.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Aries said:


> Host away mate


But Shizune is bullying me not to

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Don't listen to Aries, he's notorious for hosting his games at inconvenient times regardless.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> But Shizune is bullying me not to



Alternate phases or wait until shizunes game is day -2 or 3

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Aries said:


> Alternate phases or wait until shizunes game is day -2 or 3


Oh yeah I think waiting will be best here


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Did you ?



back in the day in the café. we were best buds. 



Mohit said:


> I wanna but the real life gets in the way
> My parents are forcing me to get married but I don't wanna just yet



yeah, i know. my friend's sister was forced to get married when she wanted to go to graduate school. she didn't want to and she ended up getting a divorce. it was a big scandal.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 14, 2018)

Their used to be a time multiple games would be running and players would able to play those games at the same time

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Don't listen to Aries, he's notorious for hosting his games at inconvenient times regardless.


I will wait for your game to be over or at lest half way through


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

_Bitches be thinkin they hot, but these bitches be using that term so loosely!
_
She is SO RUDE ​


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Aries said:


> Their used to be a time multiple games would be running and players would able to play those games at the same time



Aries this is where I would jump across the table and just beat your ass irl. When are you gonna learn that it's best for EVERYONE to try to run 1 game at a time, 2 tops.


----------



## Aries (Jan 14, 2018)

Naruto game will likely start in Feburary

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Like, I've literally had 3-4 people tell me they can't play my RPG game because they're in your DBZ game, and that started like 2 and a half weeks before mine.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

And when there are 2 games running at a time, people complain about keeping up with both of them constantly.


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Like, I've literally had 3-4 people tell me they can't play my RPG game because they're in your DBZ game, and that started like 2 and a half weeks before mine.


You alredy got 40 something player how much do you want


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Aries said:


> Naruto game will likely start in Feburary


The sign ups are open from September I think


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> You alredy got 40 something player how much do you want



thaz lek 1/2 naruto forum totoal memberz

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Mohit said:


> You alredy got 40 something player how much do you want



I'm just pointing out that almost nobody likes running multiple games at a time despite Aries's claims

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> back in the day in the café. we were best buds.



I don't remember this. 

By the way...


In case you're interested.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

God dammit did Nighty change her name again? Anyone know her new username?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> God dammit did Nighty change her name again? Anyone know her new username?



Neyeghty the Meyeghty

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> God dammit did Nighty change her name again? Anyone know her new username?


@Neyeghty the Meyeghty

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I don't remember this.
> 
> By the way...
> 
> ...



thank you!


----------



## Avito (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Neyeghty the Meyeghty


Ninja'd


----------



## Aries (Jan 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Aries this is where I would jump across the table and just beat your ass irl. When are you gonna learn that it's best for EVERYONE to try to run 1 game at a time, 2 tops.



I'm a wild card for a reason. I don't see what's wrong with him wanting to host a game in alternate phases or wait it out a bit before hosting it.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> thank you!



No problem.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> So happy that was some ending to the game. Can't wait until next week and we play the Eagles and try to be the first ever home super bowl.



 Hell yes I want ya to host the super bowl. I just find it would be awesome.



Shizune said:


> 1. Law
> 2. WPK
> 3. Me
> 
> In that order



Law and wpk host to inconsistently. I would put You, cr, and iwandesu/dr. White in no order.



Shizune said:


> I'm sorry Aries but I find your games are too complicated/difficult to understand. I honestly think you would benefit a lot by trying to tone it down a little bit.



 He makes his roles so complicated that he can not actually host his own games. 



nfcnorth said:


> Vikings are my team and still super hyped about the end of the game. I kind of want the Jaguars to win but wouldn't mind the Patriots winning just to make a Vikings super bowl win even sweeter to knock off Tom Brady.



 I am hoping my team gets that pleasure next week...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Aries said:


> I'm a wild card for a reason. I don't see what's wrong with him wanting to host a game in alternate phases or wait it out a bit before hosting it.



Well that's because you don't play mafia, you play 86d mahjong.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 14, 2018)

Nitty wasn't around when mafia was at its peak here in 2011

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shizune (Jan 14, 2018)

Superman join my game.

I don't wanna hear about your god damn burnout or sour ass attitude.

Get your hoe ass in this game or get your ass beat irl.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 15, 2018)

Aries said:


> Nitty wasn't around when mafia was at its peak here in 2011



I'm pretty sure someone told me the owner of the mafia FC used to go on homophobic and misogynistic rants and none of you did anything when several members left over it, so that definitely sounds like a disaster I would want no part in and I'm gonna say the peak was around 2014 when Laix, Olivia, Familyparka, Law and WPK were all hosting.


----------



## Aries (Jan 15, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I'm pretty sure someone told me the owner of the mafia FC used to go on homophobic and misogynistic rants and none of you did anything when several members left over it, so that definitely sounds like a disaster I would want no part in and I'm gonna say the peak was around 2014 when Laix, Olivia, Familyparka, Law and WPK were all hosting.



2011 was the best year for the mafia community, regardless if Homestuck was part of it or not


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Talking about games there alredy seems a sign up for devil man crybaby I will wait till Shizune's game is over then


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 15, 2018)

Shizune said:


> when several members left over it,



Technically, they were kicked out if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Aries (Jan 15, 2018)

Lets not open that window again over the Bioness fiasco


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 15, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Superman join my game.
> 
> I don't wanna hear about your god damn burnout or sour ass attitude.
> 
> Get your hoe ass in this game or get your ass beat irl.



 Or how about you postpone it a month and host something else so my % can actually start rising.


----------



## Aries (Jan 15, 2018)

Superman said:


> Hell yes I want ya to host the super bowl. I just find it would be awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just no longer have the time I used too like back in the day. Man did I take it for granted. School takes over majority of the day. With a co host bet majority of the complaints would more or less disappear.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Technically, they were kicked out if I'm not mistaken.



 Man I do not even remember...fuck 6 years ago? Who was all in it again? The old thread is somewhere with all the names on it...fuck if I remember most people from then even less from the time before that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 15, 2018)

Aries said:


> I just no longer have the time I used too like back in the day. Man did I take it for granted. School takes over majority of the day. With a co host bet majority of the complaints would more or less disappear.



I KNEW IT! I warned you that would happen. I told you even though you are still young that a bunch of life would come around and take that time. Did you listen? Nope...life just throws to much kick ass stuff for you to do.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Wow that's too much and you still reading mangas
> My friends judges me for that at 25 only




your friend is a tard

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Aries (Jan 15, 2018)

Superman said:


> I KNEW IT! I warned you that would happen. I told you even though you are still young that a bunch of life would come around and take that time. Did you listen? Nope...life just throws to much kick ass stuff for you to do.



I was just hitting my stride in games. I feel like the CR that came back really did a 180 and reinvented himself from my early hosting. But yeah time has finally come from me. I'm still filled with loads of creative games but no longer have the time to really host them full time. I guess I can dedicate myself to going back to Mafia: The Movie and making more episodes


----------



## Aries (Jan 15, 2018)

Their may not be anymore dragonball games but maybe their can be in edit forms... Here comes MafiaBall Z


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 15, 2018)

Superman said:


> Man I do not even remember...fuck 6 years ago? Who was all in it again? The old thread is somewhere with all the names on it...fuck if I remember most people from then even less from the time before that.



Your memory is worse than mine.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 15, 2018)

Thorin said:


> Shiny!



Did you have a name change?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 15, 2018)

Aries said:


> I was just hitting my stride in games. I feel like the CR that came back really did a 180 and reinvented himself from my early hosting. But yeah time has finally come from me. I'm still filled with loads of creative games but no longer have the time to really host them full time. I guess I can dedicate myself to going back to Mafia: The Movie and making more episodes



You...NEVER COMPLETED SOME OF THOSE GAMES!


----------



## Aries (Jan 15, 2018)

You know you've made it big in this community if you appear in 1 cr edit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 15, 2018)

Superman said:


> You...NEVER COMPLETED SOME OF THOSE GAMES!



Maybe hosts here can do a charity event called CRs unfinished games collection. Hosting every theme he didn't do. 

Avatar
Marvel vs Capcom 
Batman vs Superman
WWE

Pick and choose which games you want


----------



## Aries (Jan 15, 2018)

@Mohit maybe this game will be something you like 



*Mario Kart* *Turbo* (HD) *Mafia*​
*Mechanics*_ : Are you tired of playing a Mafia Game where you feel everyone is either useless or not using their abilities? Tired of Role Madness Shennagens? Disgruntled when inactivity kills the game? Well your just in luck because I got the remedy for that bitch of a itch. A Turbo Mafia game designed for fast paced, andrenline pumping, Mafia Debating, scum hunting of a game._

_This game is designed to test your skill, commitment and competitive nature in Mafia. In Mario Kart Turbo Mafia your assigned a beloved Mario Franchise character as you attempt to stop Bowser and his Koopa army from stealing the Prized Mushroom Kingdom Kart Trophy. Race through 3 days aka laps as you try to survive the obstacles thrown your way. If your Mafia outlast Town. If your Town eliminate Mafia._

*Day phase Laps*

_There is no night phase in this game only Day phases which are called Laps this game. There's 3 Laps in total this game which means the game ends after the third day. Speed/activity plays a huge factor in this game. Each lap will last 24 hours which will determine who gets lynched but there's more. During each halfway mark of a Lap (12 hours) who ever has the lowest amount of posts will be auto mod killed. this is a game that's designed to be fast and furious/ competitive. If you join this game and think you can cruise by you will be offed before the day phase lap ends. You will not waist the players time or mines by not contributing. The competitive side comes out when your duking it out with others in productivity to keep you in the game._


*Mystery Boxes*: The game starts off with everyone as generic. As the game progresses you gain abilities through the Mystery Boxes in the game which are items which have one shot abilities designed to help you in the game. Mystery Boxes are earned through reaching a certain post number in the game. To make it simple every 25 posts in the game contains a Mystery Box. Ex: Posts *25,50,75,100, 125,150*, etc. The item you get through these mystery boxes are random. You can get a Bomb which kills the first person that targets you, Coins which increase your vote power. Blue shell that silences the player with the most posts etc. You can only carry 2 items at a time.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Aries said:


> You know you've made it big in this community if you appear in 1 cr edit


What's that


----------



## Aries (Jan 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> What's that

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

BTW @Aries is there a sign up for that


----------



## Shiny (Jan 15, 2018)

Wtf is this garbage meme, why people think this shit is funny

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Wtf is this garbage meme, why people think this shit is funny


YOU ARE THE FAKE QUEEN

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Awesome. I won't play because I've never read FMA and there are many rabid FMA fans here, so let me know if you want my help.


Arrrr
Why haven't you read the best shonen manga ever I'm one of those mad rabid fan 
You gotta read that one month is enough time for that 
FMA best shonen
Berserk Best seinin 
Period read these 2 asap

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

I have appeared in a Mafia Movie. But, no @Aries you have to give us an WWE game.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I have appeared in a Mafia Movie. But, no @Aries you have to give us an WWE game.



I guess ill give it one more shot. The theme is good its just players needed to host such a game


----------



## Baba (Jan 15, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Wtf is this garbage meme, why people think this shit is funny





RemChu said:


> YOU ARE THE FAKE QUEEN



SPIT ON DA FAKE QUEEN *spits*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2018)

Baba said:


> SPIT ON DA FAKE QUEEN *spits*


His set is about a queen/ princess....the irony.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

I think we can do it @Aries.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

I just wanna sit this here too for you @RemChu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2018)

Cash in da bank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

@RemChu I got plenty of gems when it comes to rap for you if you ever wanna listen.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

I even came across this sick ass mashup of twenty one pilots and childish gambino @RemChu


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

@RemChu


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2018)

Send me a pm, love finding new stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

I got you @RemChu


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2018)

Shizune said:


> _Tell them bum ass bitches to play they rooole! (@Aries @WolfPrinceKouga @Dr. White @Platinum @Dragon D. Luffy)
> They see my signups every time they scroooll!
> I got it in the can...
> Dooole!
> ...



What's this for now?


----------



## Shizune (Jan 15, 2018)

Platinum said:


> What's this for now?



Oh nothing, just letting you know I'm a better host than you.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Oh nothing, just letting you know I'm a better host than you.



Oh. K. 

All good my dude. I respect your hosting talent quite a bit, so it might be true. I'm still pretty rusty.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

Better leave that oldfag alone @Shizune he might cut you....lol..


----------



## Shizune (Jan 15, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Oh. K.
> 
> All good my dude. I respect your hosting talent quite a bit, so it might be true. I'm still pretty rusty.



Omg it was a joke Platinum. I need you to spit in my face and tell me I'll never be as good as you are, or I'll just feel guilty.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Omg it was a joke Platinum. I need you to spit in my face and tell me I'll never be as good as you are, or I'll just feel guilty.



I know it was a joke, but hope deigns that I play the eternal cosmic straightman for the personalities of this section to bounce off of. It is my blessing and my curse.

I like to help nuture you guys and watch you grow

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Omg it was a joke Platinum. I need you to spit in my face and tell me I'll never be as good as you are, or I'll just feel guilty.


.....Lewd


----------



## Shizune (Jan 15, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I know it was a joke, but hope deigns that I play the eternal cosmic straightman for the personalities of this section to bounce off of. It is my blessing and my curse.
> 
> I like to help nuture you guys and watch you grow



... except for Aries?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2018)

Shizune said:


> ... except for Aries?



Troll and Hope must be opposed until the big event crossover where we must team up. That's how you get the blood pumping.

He's the Austin to my Rock.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2018)

Legend mad as fuck that he isn't even Rikishi in this attitude era analogy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 15, 2018)

Well @White Wolf you were right about mafia being dead. I have never seen a more stupid lynch in my life.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

We can't talk about any on-going games @Revan Reborn.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> We can't talk about any on-going games @Revan Reborn.


And that's all I was gonna say.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

Revan Reborn said:


> And that's all I was gonna say.





It will be okay, I promise.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Legend mad as fuck that he isn't even Rikishi in this attitude era analogy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

I was gonna say something bout oldfags but, then I realize I count as one now.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2018)

first girl.

10/10
Arab princess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

Man @RemChu. She is cold but did you see the chick I posted in the bathhouse? Even the pervey sage Jiraya would creme himself.


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2018)

I never go in that section lol. 
edit: Just now I had to look around for it...Eros posts in that section, so I'm all good.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

Oh. Me either..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 15, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Troll and Hope must be opposed until the big event crossover where we must team up. That's how you get the blood pumping.
> 
> He's the Austin to my Rock.



Legend wants to be the Shane o mac to Laws Mr mcmahon

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2018)

Ah, found the post, beautiful curves, cute face. Not bad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

Bro, I'd eat her ass like groceries.


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)

Aries said:


> Legend wants to be the Shane o mac to Laws Mr mcmahon


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

This is my autograph to  @Zatch Braff I thought I'd share it with everyone.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> This is my autograph to  @Zatch Braff I thought I'd share it with everyone.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Zatch you slut why haven't you slept yet


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

Is that Kobe?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2018)

Legend tries to be the Shane, only to turn out to be the illegitimate child Hornswoggle.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Zatch you slut why haven't you slept yet



that's a very good question. i'm rather tired, but i was reading jjba.


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Is that Kobe?


speaking of Kobe..

wers his emote?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> that's a very good question. i'm rather tired, but i was reading jjba.


Juba jojo????  Which part


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

No that is Michael Jordran. And @Priscilla I been trying to get that emote BACK FOR YEARS I have it saved on my computer though.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> speaking of Kobe..
> 
> wers his emote?



They got rid of it because @White Wolf is a racist and mbxx should ban him (see itachi's remarks post number [HASHTAG]#662408[/HASHTAG])



Mohit said:


> Juba jojo????  Which part



uh... just started. on part 1 lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 15, 2018)

EMEA is awake. East/West coast time to sleep


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> They got rid of it because @White Wolf is a racist and mbxx should ban him (see itachi's remarks post number )


i can't find it


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> No that is Michael Jordran. And @Priscilla I been trying to get that emote BACK FOR YEARS I have it saved on my computer though.


we should recommend it again in the emote thread


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> uh... just started. on part 1 lol


Awesome keep it up and reach to steel baal run its the best part

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2018)

The fact that the mods took out my fucking Kobe emote still pisses me off to no end.

Especially with all the crappy basketball ones we have now.

@White Wolf 

It's my birthday Saturday. Do this for me as a present.

Bring back :Kobe for me dear

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

Let's both do it @Priscilla!


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Awesome keep it up and reach to steel baal run its the best part



that's the one I wanted to start with. 



Priscilla said:


> i can't find it



here:



Itachі said:


> ava and wad were straight up banned. me and tensa got a two week section ban. what do we all have in common? we are minorities. explain urself @White Wolf


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

Your emote. I made that emote famous in mafia when you were gone @Platinum


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2018)

I do want to know why it was removed.

I spent like 10 minutes in photoshop making that thing in 2010. People have no respect for the grit and grind I put in.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Your emote. I made that emote famous in mafia when you were gone @Platinum



I mean, I literally made the emote myself. But i'm glad to see you continued its legacy Rion.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

They did always call me the new platman! I did you a solid!


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> here:



Well .. his name does say White 
i demand the Kobe emote

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Let's both do it @Priscilla!


lets do it...give me the image

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I do want to know why it was removed.
> 
> I spent like 10 minutes in photoshop making that thing in 2010. People have no respect for the grit and grind I put in.



because someone complained to mbxx that it was racist and he legit said this

"ban button what this ? delet button good  -- I fix now"


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Awesome keep it up and reach to steel baal run its the best part


i thought part 4 was the best part


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> i thought part 4 was the best part



how long did it take you to get through 120+ volumes


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> how long did it take you to get through 120+ volumes


No Idea... 
just like how i had no idea how i got to the end chapter of Berserk 
its like i was on ice

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> i thought part 4 was the best part


Nope SBR is beat


----------



## Stelios (Jan 15, 2018)

Platinum said:


> The fact that the mods took out my fucking Kobe emote still pisses me off to no end.
> 
> Especially with all the crappy basketball ones we have now.
> 
> ...





Platinum said:


> I do want to know why it was removed.
> 
> I spent like 10 minutes in photoshop making that thing in 2010. People have no respect for the grit and grind I put in.




Do you know how many alterations of that emoticon Remy had me create when I had a shop? Ever seen Kobe with Naruto hair ?


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> No Idea...
> just like how i had no idea how i got to the end chapter of Berserk
> its like i was on ice


Wonder how many chapters we will get before it gets back on haitus again


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Kobe with Naruto hair ?


can i see that


----------



## Stelios (Jan 15, 2018)

Hmm wait or was it Lendon?


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> that's the one I wanted to start with.
> 
> 
> 
> here:


I skipped stone ocean to get there


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

I already posted my comment. But here ya go @Priscilla 



Does this bring back memories @Platinum?


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Wonder how many chapters we will get before it gets back on haitus again


i hope not as low as Hunter x Hunter


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I skipped stone ocean to get there



i'm not skipping anything.  you're not a real fan.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I already posted my comment. But here ya go @Priscilla
> 
> 
> 
> Does this bring back memories @Platinum?


Alright 

project : get Kobe back 
starts now

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> i hope not as low as Hunter x Hunter


Nah its far better then HxH in that matter


----------



## Stelios (Jan 15, 2018)

Man I created quite some shit back then

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> They did always call me the new platman! I did you a solid!



You kept the proud flame of :Kobe burning.

Now its time to start the fire again.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> i'm not skipping anything.  you're not a real fan.


Lol I did read that one but after finishing SBR it's set in different universe


----------



## Stelios (Jan 15, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Lol I did read that one but after finishing SBR it's set in different universe



It's going to take me forever to finish JJBA.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

when is that an applicable emote, stelios


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> It's going to take me forever to finish JJBA.


Indeed it took almost an year to get caught up


----------



## Stelios (Jan 15, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> when is that an applicable emote, stelios

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Nah its far better then HxH in that matter


Good.. i don't want it releasing 10 chapters every 2 years


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

This is spectacular


----------



## Stelios (Jan 15, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> can i see that



‘Twas lebron after all

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

@Stelios I just wanna say I love your Wolverine avatar what is the story behind that? I may wanna get that shit into a set.


----------



## Stelios (Jan 15, 2018)

And this is Zetsu going NBA

Damn I should start making edit threads again

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Stelios said:


> ‘Twas lebron after all


if he Kage bushin himself in every game ... he would win 10/10 every time


----------



## Stelios (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Stelios I just wanna say I love your Wolverine avatar what is the story behind that? I may wanna get that shit into a set.



This is from Old Man Logan comic that is currently still running.
The comic is dark man. If you ever liked the character and followed him through the years , it’s fucking amazing

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

I heard he was the inspiration for the movie Logan and I really liked that movie. Got it on bluray. You have links to drop in my inbox to read it?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2018)

Damn, I thought I still had the full photo saved, but I only have the cropped Kobe and the emote left.

Sad shit.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

The emote is the best part of it! so we both preserved it all of these years!


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Do you know how many alterations of that emoticon Remy had me create when I had a shop? Ever seen Kobe with Naruto hair ?



No, and now I really want to.


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> if he Kage bushin himself in every game ... he would win 10/10 every time


I don't floor NBA I m a cricket guy


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I don't floor NBA I m a cricket guy



I'm so sorry.


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I'm so sorry.


Yeah should be,  talking about things I don't know about


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

S m h.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Yeah should be,  talking about things I don't know about



I meant more for the cricket thing, but that too I suppose.

There's always more room on the big baller bandwagon if you want to get in early on the baby lakers revival.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

Why they call you a racist bro? @White Wolf ain't you like iraqi and black?

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> S m h.



Its the least you can do for me.

After all i've done for you.

All the things....

I did.

SO much regret.

You can do this for me now.

Please?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I meant more for the cricket thing, but that too I suppose.


Cricket is great game don't insult it just because you don't know how to play


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Legend said:


>


Joe Joe Joe Joe Joe..........

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Cricket is great game don't insult it just because you don't know how to play



I'm not saying its bad. I'm not saying its a good game.

I just imagine that its particularly grueling to root for.

Can't games last literal days?

My millenial brain needs instant gratification.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2018)

Basketball is the best sport though.

No debating it Europe.


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2018)

You heard it here first guys, WW is now canonically a black iraqi.

@Aries take note for future stories, and I will as well.

Good shit, this really helps our diversity outlook.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

Your welcome @Aries and @Platinum. Just take one for the team @White Wolf we are trying to make ameri
narutoforums great again. We need to diversify.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Don't make me allahu akbar this thread peasant grandpa

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Don't make me allahu akbar this thread peasant grandpa


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 15, 2018)

I think this is like the 1st time you posted something I like. 
Wonders do exist it seems.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I'm not saying its bad. I'm not saying its a good game.
> 
> I just imagine that its particularly grueling to root for.
> 
> ...


Watch the shorter format T20 but that's only for newbies real cricket is test match the one with the 5 days


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

Your just old. But, I will accept that gratitude great grandpa.


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Don't make me allahu akbar this thread peasant grandpa


That's racist

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I think this is like the 1st time you posted something I like.
> Wonders do exist it seems.


Even a broken clock is right twice a day

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Even a broken clock is right twice a day


My clock was digital and it broke it doesn't even shows time anymore

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> My clock was digital and it broke it doesn't even shows time anymore


Even a dumbass who doesn't buy batteries can be less of a dumbass if he buys batteries.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

I was just trying to give you some good PR @White Wolf.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 15, 2018)

Melodie said:


> There might be one based off Chess. Go is the least likely I think.


WAD did one of Chess once and I too have the roles for a chess game waiting to be used someday.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 15, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> @iwandesu should mohit and I join?
> 
> 
> 
> definitely be interested if you ever kickstart it. (as long as you have no link summon )


Sure lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

We need @Laix back in 2018. Someone make it happen.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Even a broken clock is right twice a day



True.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 15, 2018)

Aries said:


> Their used to be a time multiple games would be running and players would able to play those games at the same time


While true, the average age of this place has gotten much higher. Either people are busy with college or are working full time jobs.

I used to be able to juggle at least four games at a time. Now I can barely manage one.

Also despite people being busy, the amount of posts has at least quadrupled since I first started out here. It makes it even harder to catch up with the little time a lot of people have.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Ouch... I just found out Banana and Coke together are pretty bad

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Even a dumbass who doesn't buy batteries can be less of a dumbass if he buys batteries.


It just broke how can a battery make it rum


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

That just sounds nasty.


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> That just sounds nasty.


Well i didn't mix them... i just ate banana first... then i drank coke right after ... 
its like my stomach hated the combo


----------



## Stelios (Jan 15, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Ouch... I just found out Banana and Coke together are pretty bad



>2018
>drinking Coca Cola


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

It's not even recommended to drink water after bananat how come you drank coke


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

yeah, no no. Acid from the coke...oh god.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

But, I drink Vodka straight so. I got a stomach of steel.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

@steilos I wanna read that old man logan link me bro!


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Stelios said:


> >2018
> >drinking Coca Cola


is Pepsi meta right now?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm a vanilla coke kinda guy or wild cherry pepsi.


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> It's not even recommended to drink water after bananat how come you drank coke


I have no idea.. it was offered to me and right in front of me... i drank like 200ml maybe


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 15, 2018)

I've gotten sick of Vodka, at the moment prefer Spiced Rum.


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

No clod drink is meta drink alcohol don't be a wuss


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I'm a vanilla coke kinda guy or wild cherry pepsi.


overall ... i prefer Mountain Dew over any Soft drinks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> I have no idea.. it was offered to me and right in front of me... i drank like 200ml maybe


That's just ignorance


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I'm a vanilla coke kinda guy or wild cherry pepsi.





Mohit said:


> No cold drink is meta,  drink alcohol don't be a wuss


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> No clod drink is meta drink alcohol don't be a wuss


Alcohol doesn't seem to be my cup of tea.. 

never liked it in my teens... 
still don't like it now


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

I love me some dew too, someone always said to me that it messes with your semen count. NSFW I still got reserves.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 15, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> is Pepsi meta right now?


It’s been more than 5 years that I don’t drink Coca Cola or soft drinks in general.
They are just shit and give nothing good to your body


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

The only alcohol that i can tolerate drinking is the flavored ones .... ( i prefer apple )


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

They are infact bad for you. But, so is most fast food places as well.


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Stelios said:


> It’s been more than 5 years that I don’t drink Coca Cola or soft drinks in general.
> They are just shit and give nothing good to your body


True ... same goes for Cigarettes ... only difference is... they know it.. but they still do it


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> They are infact bad for you. But, so is most fast food places as well.


That's why i eat pasta and bread most of the time


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Alcohol doesn't seem to be my cup of tea..
> 
> never liked it in my teens...
> still don't like it now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

If a girl-opps wrong thread.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

Even bread could be bad for you depending on if it's enriched bread. However, I got Italian in me so I'll fuck some pasta up!


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

I guess that goes for my Mom too.. she also doesn't like it 

only time i got drunk .. because i forced myself to drink


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

This is the face @Legend makes when he inactifags:


----------



## Stelios (Jan 15, 2018)

I m not some “eat healthy food” freak but soft drinks are banned from my life. Cigarette I quit as well. I figured from 14 to 27 was enough


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Even bread could be bad for you depending on if it's enriched bread. However, I got Italian in me so I'll fuck some pasta up!


Garlic Bread is my favorite  

but mostly just toast and butter with Carbonara


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> I guess that goes for my Mom too.. she also doesn't like it
> 
> only time i got drunk .. because i forced myself to drink



Today on 13 Narutoforums Reasons Why...


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I m not some “eat healthy food” freak but soft drinks are banned from my life. Cigarette I quit as well. I figured from 14 to 27 was enough


I should teach my dad how to quit smoking... how did u manage it ? 
they say its hard to break free from it 

i also tried smoking... never liked it


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I m not some “eat healthy food” freak but soft drinks are banned from my life. Cigarette I quit as well. I figured from 14 to 27 was enough


I just can't seem to quit smoking been Tring it for years now


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Today on 13 Narutoforums Reasons Why...


There was a party.. and it would be lame if i didn't join the bandwagon


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> There was a party.. and it would be lame if i didn't join the bandwagon



Don't worry, I was surely the jocks of the party...minus rape and shit. 

But, ya know.


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Don't worry, I was surely the jocks of the party...minus rape and shit.
> 
> But, ya know.


Wow you have been awake for a wile what time is it there it should be mid night afak go to sleep gramps

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

Clay was tripping, I would have tickled hannah's soul...


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Wow you have been awake for a wile what time is it there it should be mid night afak go to sleep gramps



I work third shift. It's been my off day, I stay up all night to not throw my sleeping pattern off. Getting nervous about me catching up to you?


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I work third shift. It's been my off day, I stay up all night to not throw my sleeping pattern off. Getting nervous about me catching up to you?


I had third shit too last week its too exhausting


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

I have third shift all the time. Don't gotta deal with corporate and it paids more. Our shift is the livest cause we are all silly as fuck. All the other shifts have to be serious and can't talk and joke and shit. Hell nah. can't do it.


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Don't worry, I was surely the jocks of the party...minus rape and shit.
> 
> But, ya know.


Does Rape and Jock go hand in hand ?


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I work third shift. It's been my off day, I stay up all night to not throw my sleeping pattern off. Getting nervous about me catching up to you?


Don't tell me ur also doing the Post Rush thing


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

In Thirteen Reasons one of them were doing it. I am riding the 13 reasons why wave with you saying you had to drink to be cool. So teenage of you.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

I am indeed in the post rush.


----------



## Stelios (Jan 15, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> I should teach my dad how to quit smoking... how did u manage it ?
> they say its hard to break free from it
> 
> i also tried smoking... never liked it





Mohit said:


> I just can't seem to quit smoking been Tring it for years now




Smoking is tied to habits. I made a habit of smoking at computer while working. At some point it was banned at work. Then at a house I contracted at the time smoking inside wasnt allowed either. After spending outside a few times smoking I said fuck it. If I can’t do it where I enjoy it what’s the point. I didn’t regret the choice of course. If you are a smoker quitting it is the  best thing you ll do for you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Rape is disgusting and you should feel ashamed. 


datisall

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

Our job has outlawed smoking on the premises.  people were pissed.

One of our production techs keeps trying to catch people to tell on them. We nicknamed him Officer Harry.

A dude at work drop his pack of cigs on the ground, he snatched them up and said better hide these it would be a possession charge, I fell the fuck out.


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Smoking is tied to habits. I made a habit of smoking at computer while working. At some point it was banned at work. Then at a house I contracted at the time smoking inside wasnt allowed either. After spending outside a few times smoking I said fuck it. If I can’t do it where I enjoy it what’s the point. I didn’t regret the choice of course. If you are a smoker quitting it is the  best thing you ll do for you


I really hope my President just ban smoking everywhere in public .. 

but then again.. my dad still smoke inside the house .. 

pretty rude


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Rape is disgusting and you should feel ashamed.
> 
> 
> datisall



Duh. You fucking black iraqi.


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Rape is disgusting and you should feel ashamed.
> 
> 
> datisall


but once u read about it ... it feels enlightening


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> I really hope my President just ban smoking everywhere in public ..
> 
> but then again.. my dad still smoke inside the house ..
> 
> pretty rude


Isn't your president the same guy that wanted people to find drug dealers and lynch them in the streets?


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I am indeed in the post rush.


well we all need that Big avy..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm more interested in username stuff, icons and stuff. But the big avaie is pretty cool.


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Isn't your president the same guy that wanted people to find drug dealers and lynch them in the streets?


yea... it seems there was talk about banning smoking as well ... 
people might not like it... but its for the greater good


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I'm more interested in username stuff, icons and stuff. But the big avaie is pretty cool.


yea.. at the very least .. u can wear ur avy correctly now .. coz it'll be in the right size


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

Someday, someday.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> yea... it seems there was talk about banning smoking as well ...
> people might not like it... but its for the greater good


"Smoking is now illegal, if you see someone smoking beat them with a bat until they cry for their mama''


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

Yeah, that is so humane.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

I am on the rush to break 4,000 post. It only has taken me seven years to do it.


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> "Smoking is now illegal, if you see someone smoking beat them with a bat until they cry for their mama''


Violence is the answer is what they say ... 
they need to strike fear to stop them completely maybe ... 
can't they just arrest them normally 
like how they arrest people for drunk driving


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I am on the rush to break 4,000 post. It only has taken me seven years to do it.


ur pretty much almost there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I am on the rush to break 4,000 post. It only has taken me seven years to do it.


Yikes. I've made 20k  since Dec 2016. 


Git gud scrub, don't even need to fake triple post to have K O A L A T E A.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Isn't your president the same guy that wanted people to find drug dealers and lynch them in the streets?


You are up late hun.


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Yeah, that is so humane.


" Violence is the only answer " 

Roadhouse ~

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Revan Reborn said:


> You are up late hun.


It's not even noon


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

Back then mafia post used to not count and it was the only place I used to post. Still kinda is and I wanna venture out into the other forums: but.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Our job has outlawed smoking on the premises.  people were pissed.
> 
> One of our production techs keeps trying to catch people to tell on them. We nicknamed him Officer Harry.
> 
> A dude at work drop his pack of cigs on the ground, he snatched them up and said better hide these it would be a possession charge, I fell the fuck out.


We have a smoking zone for the exact purpose


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> It's not even noon


Where the fuck do you live bro Europe????


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Back then mafia post used to not count and it was the only place I used to post. Still kinda is and I wanna venture out into the other forums: but.


no wonder some regulars haven't reached 5000 posts


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> It's not even noon


Fark, keep forgetting that your 10-12 is 12 or so hours behind.


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> "Smoking is now illegal, if you see someone smoking beat them with a bat until they cry for their mama''


That's rude if I see someone smoking I would take all their cigarettes for myself they don't have to bear with the pain I will take it all away


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

He lives in Iraq.


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> yah


You all are slow it's alredy evening here


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Revan Reborn said:


> Fark, keep forgetting that your 10-12 is 12 or so hours behind.


kek

your night is my day basically always


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> He lives in Iraq.


Yeah that makes total sence for his time zone too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> That's rude if I see someone smoking I would take all their cigarettes for myself they don't have to bear with the pain I will take it all away


I've always wanna take a stranger's cig and step on it like a boss .. 
i bet the feeling would be orgasmic for me


----------



## Stelios (Jan 15, 2018)

What gets me is seeing people smoking in the car. It’s funny how something I used to do, now thoroughly disgusts me.


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> I've always wanna take a stranger's cig and step on it like a boss ..
> i bet the feeling would be orgasmic for me


You can take my cigg if you know what i mean


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Stelios said:


> What gets me is seeing people smoking in the car. It’s funny how something I used to do, now thoroughly disgusts me.


even if they open a window.... it still offends me .. 
since the air conditioner is going away


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Stelios said:


> What gets me is seeing people smoking in the car. It’s funny how something I used to do, now thoroughly disgusts me.


I don't like smoking in a closed space I only smoke outside inside gets me suffocative


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> You can take my cigg if you know what i mean


You want me to step on it ?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> I've always wanna take a stranger's cig and step on it like a boss ..
> i bet the feeling would be orgasmic for me


That is a strange thing to orgasm to.


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> You want me to step on it ?


Nah I want you to sit on it 

*Spoiler*: __ 



this talk is too dirty for my taste


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> That is a strange thing to orgasm to.


I dreamed about doing it .. 

if the ban gets applied.. I'm doing it right away


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> That is a strange thing to orgasm to.


I know that why I m giving her better alternative


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Nah I want you to sit on it
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Well .. ashes are pretty dirty 

( I'm acting innocent for some reason )


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Well .. ashes are pretty dirty
> 
> ( I'm acting innocent for some reason )


Indeed getting back on the topic


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

I thought it said fox news not foxy news xD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Indeed getting back on the topic


alright... Moving on .. 

why is Kakashi hiding his face?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I know that why I m giving her better alternative


I can think of a thousand and one better alternatives but none of them include you.


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

This convo is at 38k ... 

who won the convo? and never bothered to make Episode 3


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I can think of a thousand and one better alternatives but none of them include you.


None of then include you either get back to your waifu aka broki leave Pricella for me

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

I realize why I wanna be mean to Mohit... he reminds of Viole so much

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I realize why I wanna be mean to Mohit... he reminds of Viole so much


The fuck dude don't compare me to him I hate that guy


----------



## Stelios (Jan 15, 2018)

That was tasteless


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I realize why I wanna be mean to Mohit... he reminds of Viole so much


We never got along on OJ either nor on MM


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

The same reason I hide my face @Priscilla

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> We never got along on OJ either nor on MM


Opposites attract as they say 

Where there's attraction something must repel...


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

@Grandpa Uchiha
can u post.. so people won't think I'm the only one here that has a sig


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Opposites attract as they say
> 
> Where there's attraction something must repel...


That's just plane old lie we tell to dumb people


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> The same reason I hide my face @Priscilla


Thank god ur here


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> @Grandpa Uchiha
> can u post.. so people won't think I'm the only one here that has a sig


Sign are for newbs


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Yup it fits


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Sign are for newbs


its a coincidence too that my next set has no Sig ,, i mean can u believe it?


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Yup it fits


I will try to be more polite just so you stop comparing us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I will try to be more polite just so you stop comparing us


I should start comparing everyone to Viole if it gets them to behave

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Jokes on u... i don't know Viole


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I should start comparing everyone to Viole if it gets them to behave


Believe me it will


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Jokes on u... i don't know Viole


Its better that way

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

What are you talking about @Priscilla, I'm actually confused.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Jokes on u... i don't know Viole


'Oh ur a grill

Okay

ur in my harem' 

/the end


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Its better that way


Awesome then


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Also maybe it's that lack of emoji in my. Posts that makes it sound rude ​


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> 'Oh ur a grill
> 
> Okay
> 
> ...


No don't you try to steal my girl 
I have been making my move on her for too long

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> What are you talking about @Priscilla, I'm actually confused.


Signature you and her both got it and me and WW hasn't


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> What are you talking about @Priscilla, I'm actually confused.


Nah its nothing ... 

just stay


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> No don't you try to steal my girl
> I have been making my move on her for too long


I was quoting viole  

I don't need priscilla 

no offense priscilla

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I was quoting viole
> 
> I don't need priscilla
> 
> no offense priscilla


Yeah you that sounded like him allright 
Besides you alredy got broki


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> 'Oh ur a grill
> 
> Okay
> 
> ...


I'm in no ones harem 

i make the harem


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I was quoting viole
> 
> I don't need priscilla
> 
> no offense priscilla


None taken


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 15, 2018)



Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Now the tables have turned... 
its 3v3 now


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


Well hello there


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

I'll join all the harems if there's nudes for loyal members


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Night the Mighty's name looks weird from here... 

I thought i was Monika'd


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> kek
> 
> your night is my day basically always


It's always confusing asf.


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I'll join all the harems if there's nudes for loyal members


Sounds good deal @Priscilla what do you say


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Well hello there



Hi Vio-oh.. Mohit.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Nah its nothing ...
> 
> just stay


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Revan Reborn said:


> It's always confusing asf.


Back when I was talking to someone from AU I had it on my phone as a secondary time to always have it in mind. 

Technology does wonders and whatnot.


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Hi Vio-oh.. Mohit.


You want a beat down


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Sounds good deal @Priscilla what do you say


sounds bad deal... nope


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> You want a beat down



Yes.
Come at me.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


>


its the Sig vs no sig thing... 

ur on my Team


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Yes.
> Come at me.


Oh I m gonna need an address for that


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> sounds bad deal... nope


Well if want us in your harem we want nudes daily


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Back when I was talking to someone from AU I had it on my phone as a secondary time to always have it in mind.
> 
> Technology does wonders and whatnot.


It bridges those gaps, between societies. So we can now talk with people from across the planet. so Weird.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Oh I m gonna need an address for that



The Netherlands.
Let me know when you get here and I'll pick you up.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Well if want us in your harem we want nudes daily


> daily 

yikes

what a scumbag

not being able appreciate the female form enough to handle it on a weekly basis


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> The Netherlands.
> Let me know when you get here and I'll pick you up.


omw


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> A shitposting mod...
> Hmmmm...
> 
> Must be @Marcelle.B


I think im Within the top 3/5 posters of all of my games


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> The Netherlands.
> Let me know when you get here and I'll pick you up.


Hmm OK then I will vist you there when I get one month off from my work


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

@White Wolf how come you aren't the shitposting mod Marcelle.B is kawaii as fuck


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> omw



I expected nothing less from you. 



Mohit said:


> Hmm OK then I will vist you there when I get one month off from my work



Better take a few extra months off in that case.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Old 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

Oh in that case.


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Oh in that case.


Sasuke sucks btw best Uchiha was itachi and then obito

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> > daily
> 
> yikes
> 
> ...


Well if you have any problem with daily we can switch it to weekly how does Saturday sounds


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> I think im Within the top 3/5 posters of all of my games


> mod 



Mohit said:


> @White Wolf how come you aren't the shitposting mod Marcelle.B is kawaii as fuck


kawaii and deadly 


Mr. Waffles said:


> I expected nothing less from you.


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> kawaii and deadly


Haven't seen deadly yet but he is kawaii my second most voted section is his only I think


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

@Revan Reborn 

This'll forever be best Nightwish song

fite me if u disagree

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> @Revan Reborn
> 
> This'll forever be best Nightwish song
> 
> fite me if u disagree


The fact that it's literally in my next autoplay on Youtube, indicates it is high quality, i'll get back to you on it being the best after listening to it.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Revan Reborn said:


> The fact that it's literally in my next autoplay on Youtube, indicates it is high quality, i'll get back to you on it being the best after listening to it.


It is fate


----------



## Stelios (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> @Revan Reborn
> 
> This'll forever be best Nightwish song
> 
> fite me if u disagree




Seen them live many years along with Judas Priest and Queensryche. From these three only her was missing tones when singing :/


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> It is fate


Did you ever listen to what we played?


----------



## Stelios (Jan 15, 2018)

Nemo was their most played track back then iirc


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Seen them live many years along with Judas Priest and Queensryche. From these three only her was missing tones when singing :/


Never been to a concert  sad  times



Revan Reborn said:


> Did you ever listen to what we played?


The song you linked yesterday?  Yes. Something else? Iunno... lol


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> The song you linked yesterday?  Yes. Something else? Iunno... lol


brah, it's part of the lyrics of bye bye beautiful.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Revan Reborn said:


> brah, it's part of the lyrics of bye bye beautiful.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm doing math on the side which is 99% of my concentration okay

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 15, 2018)

@White Wolf 
This is better, bring it.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

I always liked Lacuna Coil


Plus I think she is hot.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Revan Reborn said:


> @White Wolf
> This is better, bring it.


It's aight, but I wouldn't put it higher than She is my Sin, I Wish I had an Angel orrrr, End of All Hope


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> It's aight, but I wouldn't put it higher than She is my Sin, I Wish I had an Angel orrrr, End of All Hope


I want my tears back/Imaginarium/ghost river/storytime


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

This girl I met and ended up dating got me into The Cruxshadows as well. I need to message her and see how she has been. We almost got back together but, it never happened. We just slept together a couple times. Such a shame..


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Revan Reborn said:


> I want my tears back/Imaginarium/ghost river/storytime


Ppffff

Enjoy the duet of WT and NW and shut up

What about ussss~ Isn't it enough
No we're not in paradise this is who we are this is what we've got
No it's not our paradise but it's all we want


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Ppffff
> 
> Enjoy the duet of WT and NW and shut up
> 
> ...


PFFFT it's good but crumbles compared to,

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

I seriously fucked that relationship up.



Wanted to marry me and everything.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Jan 15, 2018)

> Within Temptation



@Melodie

Reactions: Like 1 | Old 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

mfw a spider kamikazis from the ceiling right into my face  

@Revan Reborn do  you listen to stratovarius?


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> mfw a spider kamikazis from the ceiling right into my face
> 
> @Revan Reborn do  you listen to stratovarius?


never heard of them tbh.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 15, 2018)

I lied I have heard of them, but never knew there name.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Revan Reborn said:


> never heard of them tbh.


Give it a listen kek.


I used to be really into things like Stratovarius, Machinae Supremacy, Dragonforce, and so on and so forth


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 15, 2018)

I saw something about Judas Priest and I approve.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

Alot of these bands I never heard of. It's interesting. I have heard of within temptation as they played on my pandora on cruxshadow radio and I actually own a nightwish song on rock band 4.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

one of my faves from MS

_Claw your flesh from off your bones
Face that fire on your own
Embrace the life you thought that you could never know
Can't erase the pain inside without a storm within
They left the lies like scars underneath your skin
The one you're hiding in, the one you're s'posed to live in_

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Give it a listen kek.
> 
> 
> I used to be really into things like Stratovarius, Machinae Supremacy, Dragonforce, and so on and so forth


Listened to dragonforce alot, got guitar hero.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

I actually recording myself doing this song off rock band, but I am so shy only women have heard them.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 15, 2018)

Shizune said:


> There's nothing to be nervous about Rion, but I would recommend baby steps. You can click through my sig to see how I started with simple games and slowly built up to bigger and better games over the years. It's a growing process.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont hear him grandpa
be like me 
Make an absolutely terrible rolemadness you pretend never happened.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 15, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Hmm. Speaking of my next game...
> 
> Should I let you guys submit your own characters for HST Mafia 4?


Favorites Format ?
Imo this format shinies better when There is variety of verses to pick.
Dunno if an hst game would do the Deal but It is a good way to get yourself Used with the Format


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

This is @Mr. Waffles favorite song


----------



## Stelios (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I always liked Lacuna Coil
> 
> 
> Plus I think she is hot.



I have seen these guys twice. The Italians still have it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> mfw a spider kamikazis from the ceiling right into my face
> 
> @Revan Reborn do  you listen to stratovarius?




Keke  I spent twelve hours in a coal train with a walkman and a stratovarius tape when 15. Good bands good times


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

I would love to see Lacuna Coil live.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 15, 2018)

Aries said:


> The will of T will never disappear. Its inherited by those who believe in the cause vasto


If It makes you feel better my games have been called "An aries game where your opinion actually matters" 
Also dunno how active i will be when class starts  but i dont mind co-hosting something you have


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 15, 2018)

@Shizune instead of HST4 do Manga Mashup with me! Im not sure if I can do it on my own...

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 15, 2018)

Hell we could make it HST vs Manga Mashup where you're responsible for the HST roles while I handle the other manga.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 15, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> @Shizune instead of HST4 do Manga Mashup with me! Im not sure if I can do it on my own...



Manga Mashup would be awesome


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 15, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I used to think we should force everyone to host here.
> 
> But trust me when I say we don't want the OBDers or the Chatterboxers coming here.


That's mean :sad


----------



## Melodie (Jan 15, 2018)

I played one game in the obd awhile ago. It was an extremely bad decision, I pray the games improved since then.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Back then mafia post used to not count and it was the only place I used to post. Still kinda is and I wanna venture out into the other forums: but.





Priscilla said:


> no wonder some regulars haven't reached 5000 posts



RIP Marco's 6969 post count.


*Spoiler*: __ 



and Marco

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 15, 2018)

Aries said:


> Maybe hosts here can do a charity event called CRs unfinished games collection. Hosting every theme he didn't do.
> 
> Avatar
> Marvel vs Capcom
> ...


I could eventually take marvel vs capcom if you dont mind the fact i Will be changing shit from the draft

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 15, 2018)

Melodie said:


> I played one game in the obd awhile ago. It was an extremely bad decision, I pray the games improved since then.



 Most likely was not @Dr. White or @iwandesu game.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> But, I drink Vodka straight so. I got a stomach of steel.


Why bother with vodka if you can get wasted With shit that has actual taste?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 15, 2018)

I think can do Avatar in a few months but I also want to be able to change a few things.

(tho I'll probably leave most roles cuz I'm lazy)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 15, 2018)

No need to send me the setup now, I'll ask you when/if i'm available.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 15, 2018)

Going on a cruise next week to Jamaica Cayman islands and Cozumel Mexico
Anyone been there have recommendations on stuff to do


----------



## Melodie (Jan 15, 2018)

don't die

Reactions: Agree 3 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 15, 2018)

Lord Genome said:


> Going on a cruise next week to Jamaica Cayman islands and Cozumel Mexico
> Anyone been there have recommendations on stuff to do



Don't take chips, drinks, etc. from Jamaica with you when you go back home. (At airports they usually cut everything open to see if you have drugs/other stuff hidden in there)

A friend made that mistake


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Don't take chips, drinks, etc. from Jamaica with you when you go back home. (At airports they usually cut everything open to see if you have drugs/other stuff hidden in there)
> 
> A friend made that mistake



Why?


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Why?




to see if there's drugs, can you not read?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

Didi said:


> to see if there's drugs, can you not read?



no, i mean why is jamaica a drug capital? I never heard this


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2018)

lots of the caribbean islands are, cuz they're easy to smuggle to from the south american nations than going directly cuz the direct connections between countrys like Venezuela/Colombia to 1st world nations like US and stuff is much more heavily guarded

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 15, 2018)

I don't think drugs are there only concern with food. I remember when we went to Europe my dad wanted to bring back some food and it got taken at customs. I think part of it is they are worried that about health problems that maybe in foreign food crossing borders.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 15, 2018)

afternoon


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2018)

Lord Genome said:


> Going on a cruise next week to Jamaica Cayman islands and Cozumel Mexico
> Anyone been there have recommendations on stuff to do


Been there, go to the beach, (one w/ a dj? playing annoying DUUU DUUU DUU siren noises)
drink beer
eat Jamaican jerk chicken and  try a jamaican patty.
drink coconut milk *FRESH from the coconut*
like get a dude to machete chop that geen baby in half and you can like drink with a straw or whatever.

it's good.

In Cozumel drink the Tequila,'


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Been there, go to the beach, (one w/ a dj? playing annoying DUUU DUUU DUU siren noises)
> drink beer
> eat Jamaican jerk chicken and  try a jamaican patty.
> drink coconut milk *FRESH from the coconut*
> ...




rice, beans, and fried plantain in Jamaica*'

fuck made myself hungry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2018)

If you're a bad kid.

Do lots of bad things.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 15, 2018)

Melodie said:


> don't die



Rated optimistic 


Underworld Broker said:


> Don't take chips, drinks, etc. from Jamaica with you when you go back home. (At airports they usually cut everything open to see if you have drugs/other stuff hidden in there)
> 
> A friend made that mistake



O good call I gotchu


RemChu said:


> Been there, go to the beach, (one w/ a dj? playing annoying DUUU DUUU DUU siren noises)
> drink beer
> eat Jamaican jerk chicken and  try a jamaican patty.
> drink coconut milk *FRESH from the coconut*
> ...



I got the drink package thing so I'll be lit up most of the time but 

Cozumel tequila good call 

Jerky and chicken aight

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2018)

Aries said:


> Though its admirable you want to be competitive and be the best. Reason why to me probably will not happen at least for now. (has nothing to do with your games btw). You haven't found your identity, why should I invest my stock in a host who doesn't know what his identity is. That's what I'm not a fan of I see peeps see some people host and then they get this idea that if they copy them / emulate them as much as possible they will become a "Good Host" with good games. Strive to be yourself over being a cheap knock off because no matter how good you get you will always be in their shadow.
> 
> When I got here i never once thought about being the next Law or the next insert host here. I thought about being the next CR, an original. Why strive to be a imitation when you can be the person people strive to be? I know who I am and the people who see my games also know who I am but when I go to see your games I don't know if I'm looking at nitty Scott or someone trying to be someone he's not



This is flat out wrong. If you read any of his games, they are in his own voice and direction. Even the design of roles are somewhat unique to him and his tastes. Impossible to not have a RM game reflect the taste of the host.

He only compared himself to Olivia and Laix, to relate the level of overall quality, presentation, and narrative the game he hosts aspire to do. Which he does achieve, without seeming like a clone.

Like regardless of his persona or whatever, his games are very much quality here and good reads even if you didn't play it yourself. I'll defend the nerd on that. You could learn a thing or two from him.

Last thing, if something works, people will emulate and copy it. This is in no way a bad thing. Of course people can tweak and innovate on top of the successes of others. Take something that already works and make it sexier. Make it more efficient, etc. Design 101.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2018)

Lord Genome said:


> Rated optimistic
> 
> 
> O good call I gotchu
> ...


They say uhhhhh on the cruises
they water down the drinks , because mad people drink a lot and never get hammered LOL.
I don't know if that's still true.

Enjoy the cold medicine mon.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 15, 2018)

Enjoy Jamaica (jealous as fuck right now)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 15, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> no, i mean why is jamaica a drug capital? I never heard this



I m surprised you never read this.

some ol time classic from jamaica

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Old 3


----------



## Baba (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm not old

Reactions: Old 3


----------



## Tiger (Jan 15, 2018)

@Lord Genome go to Xel Ha outdoor waterpark. Also, make sure to ask about really nice cenotes to swim in. (Pronounced seh-no-tays)

Playa del Carmen is pretty fun at night if you're on the strip.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 15, 2018)

who is the youngest around here?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I'm pretty sure someone told me the owner of the mafia FC used to go on homophobic and misogynistic rants and none of you did anything when several members left over it, so that definitely sounds like a disaster I would want no part in and I'm gonna say the peak was around 2014 when Laix, Olivia, Familyparka, Law and WPK were all hosting.



Homestuck was repeatedly called out on his behavior, which is what eventually snowballed into me taking over the FC.

The drama and nastiness of those days makes the drama here seem like a pleasent conversation.

I don't know if there is a best era of mafia though. Obviously i'm nostalgic for the days of old, but I think asking what was the best time is the wrong way of looking at it.


----------



## Baba (Jan 15, 2018)

Shiny said:


> who is the youngest around here?


MEEEEEEE (I hope so)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 3


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2018)

Shiny said:


> who is the youngest around here?


*licks lips* *rubs hands together*

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

@RemChu saying you a meal and shit...


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2018)

Shiny said:


> who is the youngest around here?




waffles
due to negative overflow on his oldness

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

Dr. Shitstain is likely the oldest.  Crusty and hard.


----------



## Baba (Jan 15, 2018)

@White Wolf Look what you started

Reactions: Old 3


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

@Baba don't mind the black iraqi...


----------



## Baba (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Baba don't mind the black iraqi...


Who?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

Baba said:


> Who?



@White Wolf.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Baba said:


> @White Wolf Look what you started


Welcome to my hell, that is optimism

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 15, 2018)

Give me more Old ratings

Reactions: Old 5


----------



## Tiger (Jan 15, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Homestuck was repeatedly called out on his behavior, which is what eventually snowballed into me taking over the FC.



Yeah, but the support he received, and the outcry at his departure was a little gross.

Kinda like how Trump still has supporters.


-- 

In other news, my grandma died this weekend. And before people heap on condolences, I'll also state that we weren't close and I'm not upset. But it makes me wonder if I'm supposed to be. She died easy and happy, which is pretty much how anyone would wish to go, so to me it's a positive thing. Posting it here since it's the only place I post *shrug*

Reactions: Friendly 11


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Yeah, but the support he received, and the outcry at his departure was a little gross.
> 
> Kinda like how Trump still has supporters.
> 
> ...


Since you weren't close not feeling upset makes sense, and well
> elderly 
Time runs out eventually, peacefully passing is a blessing at least.


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Yeah, but the support he received, and the outcry at his departure was a little gross.
> 
> Kinda like how Trump still has supporters.
> 
> ...



I don't think I was ever in the threads when he did homophobic trolling. I knew he hated bioness though.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Yeah, but the support he received, and the outcry at his departure was a little gross.
> 
> Kinda like how Trump still has supporters.



True. People are complicated though. Homestuck had a pretty odious personality, and views that a lot of people won't tolerate (myself included), but he had some positive aspects to himself before he spiraled out of control. I would hope that most people just missed those aspects of homestuck and overlooked the others, but you never know.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

Why did it go on for that long before it was stopped?


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2018)

It's also ofc not all black/white because while Homestuck could be homophobic and misogynistic and a terrible person yeah, there were also legit reasons to hate Bioness, absolutely awful person iirc, but he'd always just defend (and get defended by some other cronies iirc) by crying "YOURE JUST HOMOPHOBIC" regardless of the situation

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 15, 2018)

Tiger said:


> In other news, my grandma died this weekend. And before people heap on condolences, I'll also state that we weren't close and I'm not upset. But it makes me wonder if I'm supposed to be. She died easy and happy, which is pretty much how anyone would wish to go, so to me it's a positive thing. Posting it here since it's the only place I post *shrug*


Well...my condolences to whowever is upset on your family i guess
You could put this positivism on Kafuka role,btw


----------



## Baba (Jan 15, 2018)

There was a spider on the wall of my room but now I can't find it

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Old 4


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

Baba said:


> There was a spider on the wall of my room but now I can't find it



and you live in egypt, so it might crawl into your skin and eat your organs

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Baba said:


> There was a spider on the wall of my room but now I can't find it


me this morning 
> shitposting 
> big brunhilda fat as a tennis ball comes dropping down right in front of my face with her legs all squirmy an shit

Reactions: Funny 3 | Lewd 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 15, 2018)

I didn't see the Mafia FC.

But I tried to hang out in the Homestuck (webcomic) thread where Homestuck (the person) and a few others posted for a while.

I lasted there just fine until I posted something about gun control in a Cafe thread. It wasn't even a pro-control point, it was one of my diplomatic walls of text.

Homestuck took personal offense over it and started flaming me over and over both there and in the Homestuck thread, even when I wasn't talking to him in the first place.

So yeah.


----------



## Stelios (Jan 15, 2018)

Didi said:


> It's also ofc not all black/white because while Homestuck could be homophobic and misogynistic and a terrible person yeah, there were also legit reasons to hate Bioness, absolutely awful person iirc, but he'd always just defend (and get defended by some other cronies iirc) by crying "YOURE JUST HOMOPHOBIC" regardless of the situation



Sometimes it's the personal circumstances (which we don't care to know at all) that makes people say specific things and react in a certain way. As far as Bioness go let me see : gay , black, working in a casino.
Pretty sure his whole world was dark and had seen some shit that made him be to the eyes of majority a cynical cunt.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 15, 2018)

Tho to be fair everyone who posted in that Homestuck thread was a world class level asshole. It's like he used that to replace the mafia FC I think. At some point I had almost all the regulars in the ignore list.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Tho to be fair everyone who posted in that Homestuck thread was a world class level asshole. It's like he used that to replace the mafia FC I think. At some point I had almost all the regulars in the ignore list.



>Posted in the homestuck thread


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 15, 2018)

Platinum said:


> >Posted in the homestuck thread



I mean.

I liked Homestuck.

How am I going to guess the biggest sociopaths in the forum picked that place to hang out?

Other places where people talk about Homestuck are usually pretty civil.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2018)

Though, not sure our eras coincided. I dropped that shit like a stone at a certain point. Many of the OBD OG members of that thread did iirc.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 15, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Though, not sure our eras coincided. I dropped that shit like a stone at a certain point. Many of the OBD OG members of that thread did iirc.



Nah in my time it was terrible too but you need some time until you realize the people there are cancer. I. e. the time it takes for you to post some "sjw" thing and then see the hell flames of conservatism flying onto you.


----------



## Aries (Jan 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> This is flat out wrong. If you read any of his games, they are in his own voice and direction. Even the design of roles are somewhat unique to him and his tastes. Impossible to not have a RM game reflect the taste of the host.
> 
> He only compared himself to Olivia and Laix, to relate the level of overall quality, presentation, and narrative the game he hosts aspire to do. Which he does achieve, without seeming like a clone.
> 
> ...



I was speaking more on his gimmick then his games


----------



## Baba (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> me this morning
> > shitposting
> > big brunhilda fat as a tennis ball comes dropping down right in front of my face with her legs all squirmy an shit


Glad you're alive

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Old 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Nah in my time it was terrible too but you need some time until you realize the people there are cancer. I. e. the time it takes for you to post some "sjw" thing and then see the hell flames of conservatism flying onto you.



We had something worse than cancer during my era in the Homestuck thread.

We had Sunny

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aries (Jan 15, 2018)

I mean Homostuck was bad alot of people gave him shit during that time period. But that situation wasn't as black and white as people seem to think. Alot of factors happened during that fiasco to really put the entire blame on him. I'm not justifying his behavior, some people left to the townies gonna town fc cause of it and divided the community but I can see why he had his buddies and detractors


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2018)

Though, that thread did give me some of my favorite moments on nf:

1. Cross being completly baffled by the fact that Star Wars Episode 4 came first.
2. CD's Vriska post.
3. The Homestuck RP - Aka the vehicle me, @Didi and @Crimson Dragoon  used to mercilessly mock Sunny.


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Tho to be fair everyone who posted in that Homestuck thread was a world class level asshole. It's like he used that to replace the mafia FC I think. At some point I had almost all the regulars in the ignore list.




you just insulted Plat Cubey and me


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Baba said:


> Glad you're alive


> disagree

Wow it's like that huh @Zatch Braff 

You really want _that _on your conscience?


----------



## Shiny (Jan 15, 2018)

Homestuck is a nois compared to me irl


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

well he isn't lying didi bout you being a world class asshole. but, you have me blocked cause you are a world class asshole. Top of the line. Ahead of the pack.



I

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> > disagree
> 
> Wow it's like that huh @Zatch Braff
> 
> You really want _that _on your conscience?



what would be on MY conscience? it would be the spider's fault


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

just like if I knew you were allergic to bees and I happened to ask you to pick mushrooms where I know there are a lot of bees. NOT my fault if you die 

my defense in court is solid


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

If YouTube redirects one more time to fucking lullabies and how to get your kid to read I'm gonna make a fucking new account, what the shit, either give me kids or give me my music you pieces of cock.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Old 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> If YouTube redirects one more time to fucking lullabies and how to get your kid to read I'm gonna make a fucking new account, what the shit, either give me kids or give me my music you pieces of cock.



"give me kids"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> give me kids

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> If YouTube redirects one more time to fucking lullabies and how to get your kid to read I'm gonna make a fucking new account, what the shit, either give me kids or give me my music you pieces of cock.


is it because of this

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

lol imagining ww slitting his throat while being attacked by bees


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> "give me kids"





Didi said:


>





Baba said:


> is it because of this



3 volunteers but ya'll just dicks


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> lol imagining ww slitting his throat while being attacked by bees


 ..


----------



## Shiny (Jan 15, 2018)

@Didi time to unblock gramps, he is a decent person now


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 15, 2018)

Didi said:


> you just insulted Plat Cubey and me



None of you were there in time.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> ..



WW: come on over here, little boy. i don't bite.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

I didn't know iraqi's like cats and kids.

You learn something new everyday.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I didn't know iraqi's like cats and kids.
> 
> You learn something new everyday.


I want kids eventually

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

I don't want him to unblock me. He can fall down a flight of stairs and break a leg and I still wouldn't help him. I'd step over him and keep walking being sure to bend over and fart in his face after eating all you can eat taco bell hours prior to it has been bubbling for two hours prior. fuck didi.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Cadrien, KT, Abigail, and Nico. Those were some of the best experiences I had on NF.
> 
> The sandfaggot meme (not what any of you guys are thinking, btw), sunny's love of commander shephard, and making kt cry in the rp are all still things I joke about with some of the people of that section to this day.




oh yeah I couldn't think of Cadrien, I knew I was forgetting someone that started with C
and oh yeah KT, top bloke

vaguely remember abigail, do not remember nico


man all the mafia games there in those days were top notch fun as well, so much banter
and ofc the d1 cubey memes when they were actually relevant


and oh I just thought of another I forgot, I couldn't think of it but I just remembered, EnterTheTao
I still have that dude on Steam I believe


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2018)

and man some people had some prime autism in that RP thread (I guess it's to be expected)

meanwhile I was just fucking around just having fun pretending to be basically Simon from ttgl


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I don't want him to unblock me. He can fall down a flight of stairs and break a leg and I still wouldn't help him. I'd step over him and keep walking being sure to bend over and fart in his face after eating all you can eat taco bell hours prior to it has been bubbling for two hours prior. fuck didi.



Didi's one of the nicest posters here, though.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

And, yes that was a run on sentence. Get cucked.


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2018)

Aries said:


> I was speaking more on his gimmick then his games


Oh, I don't care about that shit at all.


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2018)

Shiny said:


> @Didi time to unblock gramps, he is a decent person now




nah
when occasionally he's most recent poster so this thing comes up asking me if I want to view his post, I do, and it's still just garbage
so pass
I'm not missing out, I'm sure

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)

Afternoon

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Baba (Jan 15, 2018)

I thought Sasuke and Sarada were the only remaining Uchihas left

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shiny (Jan 15, 2018)

I just want to see the world burn

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Old 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2018)

Didi said:


> and man some people had some prime autism in that RP thread (I guess it's to be expected)
> 
> meanwhile I was just fucking around just having fun pretending to be basically Simon from ttgl



KT trying to ship himself with Remchu and you, me, and CD shutting that shit down hard

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

I'll prove that truth come the mafia awards. Watch and see what happens.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

You can dislike it all you want @Tiger. It's the truth.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2018)

Didi said:


> oh yeah I couldn't think of Cadrien, I knew I was forgetting someone that started with C
> and oh yeah KT, top bloke
> 
> vaguely remember abigail, do not remember nico
> ...



Goose as well, before he became the truth meta menace we know him as today. 

The old mafia games did have an edge that I feel we are lacking today. 

And tying this back into the previous convo, Homestuck had his only relevant mafia moment when him and I made that hilariously amazing comeback in your TTGL mafia game .


----------



## Baba (Jan 15, 2018)

Is there a newbie award in Mafia?


----------



## Tiger (Jan 15, 2018)

You're spiralling, just stahp. No one cares if you and Didi like each other.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

I didn't ask anyone to care. I'm gonna share my opinion, period.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Behave @Grandpa Uchiha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 15, 2018)

Other seems to be winning the mafia movie thread. Looking at series could do. Yu-Gi-Oh, Jojos Bizzare Adventure, Digimon are just some of the series eyeing at the moment trying to see for a potential reboot


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

Garbage these nuts. 

Anyways.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

@Aries answer my questions in the PM pretty please.


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 15, 2018)

Someone should start a Drama channel/thread based on everything that happens in this forum. This forum is filled with beefs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Baba said:


> Someone should start a Drama channel/thread based on everything that happens in this forum. This forum is filled with beefs


More like we need Dr. Phil to give counselling sessions.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

They have a dumb ass section for that. It's called the blender. Stay far away from that abomination.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

One person gives their opinion. It's okay.

Someone else does it, and they need Dr. Phil.


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2018)

Platinum said:


> KT trying to ship himself with Remchu and you, me, and CD shutting that shit down hard




getting fucking cucked even in a lowkey wish fullfillment RP 



Platinum said:


> Goose as well, before he became the truth meta menace we know him as today.
> 
> The old mafia games did have an edge that I feel we are lacking today.
> 
> And tying this back into the previous convo, Homestuck had his only relevant mafia moment when him and I made that hilariously amazing comeback in your TTGL mafia game .




oh yeah, we had AS as well! Before we even called him Goose!

Man what a great set of people
oh and lest I forget
Aubrey (shit) as well. Fucking legendary


and yeah that fucking comeback was ridiculous

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2018)

Tiger said:


> You're spiralling, just stahp. No one cares if you and Didi like each other.





White Wolf said:


> Behave @Grandpa Uchiha




Wait
are you saying Rion is still trying to flame me even tho he knows I can't read his posts?




man how does one get so obsessed and furious over being ignored by a random dude you don't know in a Samoan samurai sketches Section 

get some mental help bruv, that shit aint healthy


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

You fucking black iraqi they are both insults. one doesn't outweight the other, one does not make the other not okay.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

Okay, I guess I'm gonna get myself banned today.


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2018)

anyway I don't mind

and you guys shouldn't either

just put him on ignore and the thread is nice and tidy and civilized


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> You fucking black iraqi they are both insults. one doesn't outweight the other, one does not make the other not okay.


Thank you, so you are consciously insulting, all I needed to know.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

Oh and he doesn't?


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2018)

Aries said:


> Other seems to be winning the mafia movie thread. Looking at series could do. Yu-Gi-Oh, Jojos Bizzare Adventure, Digimon are just some of the series eyeing at the moment trying to see for a potential reboot



Do Digimon!

if you do that
I'm in 

even though you should probably just pick yourself instead if having this signup thing but that's just my opinion


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

Okay, I'm gonna put it like this. keep my name out of your mouth in a negative way and I won't have nothing to say. You called me garbage and I said what I needed to say. 

Period.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 15, 2018)

Why did all of this start anyways

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2018)

@Platinum 
man I still can't get over the fact that we had D1 meme Cubey posting regularly

and yet still Sunny managed to be the supreme whipping boy
like that takes some serious skill

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

Nah it's all good. Let's drop it. I plan to go about this in a more legit way and don't wanna derail the topic at hand.

Anyways.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why did all of this start anyways


Viole's fault, tbh tbf


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

Didi said:


> Do Digimon!
> 
> if you do that
> I'm in



which season, tho


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Viole's fault, tbh tbf



Wait wat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> which season, tho




First 2 seasons ofc

man I should rewatch Digimon tho I remember very little
like first they're on this island and they beat the devil cuz the little Tyke's mon becomes an angel
then they get back to the real world (there might be a (golden?) monkey villain along the way) and there they fight a vampire

and then they go back into the digital world to fight a puppeteer or something


I don't remember but shit was cash

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Wait wat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 15, 2018)

Digimon season 2 was ultra garbage, there was a lady devimon (perfect level) that was killed after one of the kids hit her with a skate

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

Didi said:


> First 2 seasons ofc
> 
> man I should rewatch Digimon tho I remember very little
> like first they're on this island and they beat the devil cuz the little Tyke's mon becomes an angel
> ...



You only described the first season 

remember when tai and matt got turned into keychains? and everyone fought the black orb guy and if they lost, they got deleted.


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)

Season 3 was the best storywise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Digimon season 2 was ultra garbage, there was a lady devimon (perfect level) that was killed after one of the kids hit her with a skate



season 2 had some good moments i shall remember sometime


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 15, 2018)

Drama is life here at this point

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 15, 2018)

Lol faildramon


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 15, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Drama is life here at this point



Why can't we just talk about the weather instead

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Digimon season 2 was ultra garbage, there was a lady devimon (perfect level) that was killed after one of the kids hit her with a skate



DIS WAS SAD




Legend said:


> Season 3 was the best storywise.



that's what everyone says. get a unique opinion

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why can't we just talk about the weather instead


It’s like you read my mind


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> that's what everyone says. get a unique opinion


I was the first to say it back in 2002 eat a dick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Digimon season 2 was ultra garbage, there was a lady devimon (perfect level) that was killed after one of the kids hit her with a skate





Zatch Braff said:


> You only described the first season
> 
> remember when tai and matt got turned into keychains? and everyone fought the black orb guy and if they lost, they got deleted.



ah okay then only do the first season


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

The Digimon movies are GOAT tbh tbf

The opening scene

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

APPLI had a very good plot twist at the end.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

I think digimon was garbage.

-mic drop-

But, its cold here. How is the weather by you @Underworld Broker?

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 15, 2018)

I stopped watching xros wars when a huanglogmon was used as horse 

Data squad was just shit...terrible main chars and super punchs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

and all the partner digimon died


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

Shiny said:


> I stopped watching xros wars when a huanglogmon was used as horse
> 
> Data squad was just shit...terrible main chars and super punchs



Appli has WAY too much filler, but the overall story was nice, nothing INCREDIBLE. but it had a very good, unique ending.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 15, 2018)

I didnt know that existed @Zatch Braff lol


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

Shiny said:


> I didnt know that existed @Zatch Braff lol



i spoiled you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2018)

how many fucking episodes did digimon season 1 have then, jesus
I feel like I described like 60 episodes easy

that's why I felt it had to be at least 2 seasons


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Things were objectively so much better way back when, these days new shit is so dreary and boring  

and remakes of old shit may as well be trying to reanimate a corpse with two potatoes a match and a buzz lightyear action figure.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I think digimon was garbage.
> 
> -mic drop-
> 
> But, its cold here. How is the weather by you @Underworld Broker?



It's cold .... -0,5°C atm and apparently it's gonna snow soon....wish I'd live in brazil

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 15, 2018)

Myotismon,devimon and piedmon were great villains

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> It's cold .... -0,5°C atm and apparently it's gonna snow soon....wish I'd live in brazil



I see, that is cold. I wish I lived in Vegas or Cali again. I miss those places sometimes.

I also broke 4000 post. Finally.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> It's cold .... -0,5°C atm and apparently it's gonna snow soon....wish I'd live in brazil



that's not even that cold.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> It's cold .... -0,5°C atm and apparently it's gonna snow soon....wish I'd live in brazil




I want to leave my shitty city because of the climate and you want to come here? 


I want to build a snowman


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 15, 2018)

Fucking Platinum and Didi talking about shit from 6 years ago when I can not even remember last year..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Old 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

It's snowing here right now.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> It's snowing here right now.



what a beautiful 4k post


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

Not as good as my 4k 2018 spite list.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> It's snowing here right now.



There’s a tree walking around in the rain, 
it rushes past us in the pouring grey.
It has an errand. It gathers life 
out of the rain like a blackbird in an orchard.

When the rain stops so does the tree.
There it is, quiet on clear 
nights waiting as we do for the moment 
when the snowflakes blossom in space.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> 54.



I was close


----------



## Tiger (Jan 15, 2018)

You guys make me feel old. I remember Digimon being hilariously terrible...yet you're all talking about it like they were the good old days.

That's sort of how it'll be 50 years from now when people will talk about Justin Bieber and Taylor Swift as 'classical music'.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Old 3


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

Terrible is understatement.

I rather watch Carebears.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> It's cold .... -0,5°C atm and apparently it's gonna snow soon....wish I'd live in brazil


It snowed here a bit today, so you'll catch it from us probably, heh.


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2018)

Tiger said:


> You guys make me feel old. I remember Digimon being hilariously terrible...yet you're all talking about it like they were the good old days.
> 
> That's sort of how it'll be 50 years from now when people will talk about Justin Bieber and Taylor Swift as 'classical music'.




oh it was definitely cheesy as fuck but it was fun and yeah we were kids
kids are allowed to have fun

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 15, 2018)



Reactions: Old 4


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 15, 2018)

Baba said:


> Is there a newbie award in Mafia?


Yes! The Rising Star award for the most promising newbie!

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 15, 2018)

Tiger said:


> You guys make me feel old. I remember Digimon being hilariously terrible...yet you're all talking about it like they were the good old days.
> 
> That's sort of how it'll be 50 years from now when people will talk about Justin Bieber and Taylor Swift as 'classical music'.



I'll just nod in agreement.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 15, 2018)

Tiger said:


> That's sort of how it'll be 50 years from now when people will talk about Justin Bieber and Taylor Swift as 'classical music'.



 Oh man do not even say that shit....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I see, that is cold. I wish I lived in Vegas or Cali again. I miss those places sometimes.
> 
> I also broke 4000 post. Finally.



Was never in Cali or Vegas, maybe someday 




Zatch Braff said:


> that's not even that cold.



It is cold... at least for me it is 



Shiny said:


> I want to leave my shitty city because of the climate and you want to come here?
> 
> 
> I want to build a snowman



I wanna lie on the beach and enjoy the sun + warm weather tbh

Would recommend other places if you wanna build a snowman and he should stay for more than 1-2 days


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> It snowed here a bit today, so you'll catch it from us probably, heh.



I don't want it ...


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 15, 2018)

Digimon talk? Thus soundtrack still gives me goosebumps from nostalgia.


Which is crazy because I used to watch the one with the English 'Digivolve' soundtrack thing so I never watched it with this soundtrack as a child so I don't get where the nostalgia feeling comes from. I mean, I watched it a few years back when the original seasons' sequel was announced, but I had the same nostalgic feeling back then..


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I don't want it ...


Oh if I could control the weather that would be nice, but I can't so you can suffer with me 


Or we can pack up and hit the beach together.


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)

Superman said:


> Fucking Platinum and Didi talking about shit from 6 years ago when I can not even remember last year..


That sounds like a you problem


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Shiny (Jan 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Was never in Cali or Vegas, maybe someday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i must say beach is pretty good, we have great beachs here in brazil


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)

Shiny said:


> i must say beach is pretty good, we have great beachs here in brazil


Nude beaches


----------



## Shiny (Jan 15, 2018)

Legend said:


> Nude beaches



never visited one, there isn't nude beachs close to where i live


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)

Shiny said:


> never visited one, there isn't nude beachs close to where i live


Disappointing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 15, 2018)

Tiger said:


> You guys make me feel old. I remember Digimon being hilariously terrible...yet you're all talking about it like they were the good old days.
> 
> That's sort of how it'll be 50 years from now when people will talk about Justin Bieber and Taylor Swift as 'classical music'.



Nah Digimon always wanted to be Yu-Gi-Oh so fucking badly. It was NEVER gonna be Yu-Gi-Oh.


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Nah Digimon always wanted to be Yu-Gi-Oh so fucking badly. It was NEVER gonna be Yu-Gi-Oh.


Digimon came out first nitty 

March 7, 1999

April 18, 2000


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)

Now Pokemon came out 2 years prior to Digimon


----------



## Shizune (Jan 15, 2018)

Legend said:


> Digimon came out first nitty
> 
> March 7, 1999
> 
> April 18, 2000



Yu-Gi-Oh started in 98


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Yu-Gi-Oh started in 98


The card game yes.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 15, 2018)

It's like comparing Lil Kim and Foxy Brown

Sure they started around the same time, but Foxy Brown always lived in Lil Kim's shadow

Same thing with Yu-Gi-Oh and Digimon


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)

Digimon in its first incarnation were Tamagotchi like things in 1997


----------



## Shiny (Jan 15, 2018)

yugioh manga started in 1996...


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)

So its all based off of Pokemon in the long run just from a different perspective. Yugioh went after the card crowd. Digimon went after the physical toy crowd.


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)

I was referring to the animes but that too is correct.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 15, 2018)

The Mafia Awards are in the announcements and I'm so proud to see it. Get that promo mafia section.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 15, 2018)

If only we had the announcements back when I hosted the yearly Miss Fairy Tail competitions.

Although most of the fun was in the people advertising for me.

Good ol' prima Fairy Tail section days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 15, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> If only we had the announcements back when I hosted the yearly Miss Fairy Tail competitions.
> 
> Although most of the fun was in the people advertising for me.
> 
> Good ol' prima Fairy Tail section days.



i miss that section, the activity was huge despite 90% of the place hated fairy tail


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 15, 2018)

Shiny said:


> i miss that section, the activity was huge despite 90% of the place hated fairy tail


While most of us hated Fairy Tail, we loved talking about it and hyping each other up. I genuinely think I was one of the few people that still had a love for the series (sadly that ended with the last few arcs as well).

Honestly the in crowd of that section was such a circlejerk in hindsight, but God did we have a lot of fun.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 15, 2018)

Fairy Tale wanted to be One Piece sooo badly

It was never gonna be One Piece!


----------



## Shiny (Jan 15, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Fairy Tale wanted to be One Piece sooo badly
> 
> It was never gonna be One Piece!




nah,mashima said he wanted something more "happy" than rave, so he did fairy tail. even the dude said to don't take it seriously


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)

I loved Rave. Never read FT tho.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 15, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Though, that thread did give me some of my favorite moments on nf:
> 
> 1. Cross being completly baffled by the fact that Star Wars Episode 4 came first.
> 2. CD's Vriska post.
> 3. The Homestuck RP - Aka the vehicle me, @Didi and @Crimson Dragoon  used to mercilessly mock Sunny.



oh man, those memories

Sunny the sand faget

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Legend said:


> I loved Rave. Never read FT tho.


One of the best decision of your life

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 15, 2018)

erza is a disgusting mary sue


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2018)

My good friend who lives in Brazil....has the craziest stories of parties there.
Drugs, all you can drink cheap beer, and whore houses.



so
if i ever go, probably gonna die if i meet up with him.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> My good friend who lives in Brazil....has the craziest stories of parties there.
> Drugs, all you can drink cheap beer, and whore houses.
> 
> 
> ...




i think most countries are like that dude...


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2018)

Shiny said:


> i think most countries are like that dude...


No there not hahhahahaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2018)

Sao paul or whatever, iono 

his stories are legendary
i never party like that


----------



## Shiny (Jan 15, 2018)

beer in São paulo is expensive lol, but yea the parties there should be very good


----------



## Shizune (Jan 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> My good friend who lives in Brazil....has the craziest stories of parties there.
> Drugs, all you can drink cheap beer, and whore houses.
> 
> 
> ...



Am I the only one that finds the idea of prostitution in this day and age kinda unbelievable


----------



## Shizune (Jan 15, 2018)

Like you're really gonna pay MONEY to have sex? Knowing full well they probably have an STD? I...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 15, 2018)

Some of it is exaggeration. Like Brazilians actually drink _less_ than people who live in most cold countries.

The upside is that we are more sociable than most populations.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 15, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Like you're really gonna pay MONEY to have sex? Knowing full well they probably have an STD? I...



Condoms exist tho.


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Am I the only one that finds the idea of prostitution in this day and age kinda unbelievable



Uh not really, world's oldest profession isn't going away sadly.  
I don't like it and will never use it myself.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 15, 2018)

Child I do not spend all this time in the gym and counting my calories to then turn around and pay my money to someone for sex. I like to be PURSUED.


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Some of it is exaggeration. Like Brazilians actually drink _less_ than people who live in most cold countries.
> 
> The upside is that we are more sociable than most populations.


I went to Vegas with him lol.

He does not exaggerate, he gets fucked up

Same Kid I met with and I almost died in some need for speed type scenario with another kid from brazil driving a sports car.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 15, 2018)

The good part of paying is that you choose the one you want


----------



## Shiny (Jan 15, 2018)

One thing im disgusted here in my city is how theres so many people that drink a lot and go drive in the mid of night,its ridiculous...too much incompetence here


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 15, 2018)

Thing with Brazilians is... we like to act like we are the most wild and promiscuous people ever, but we are also one of the most puritan. Like most people have super conservative opinions about sex, drugs and stuff like that, while drinking and smoking while others are not looking. In a way we are similar to Americans. While Europeans just give less fucks and do whatever they want.

We are really different in the sense that we are super willing to go out with people we don't know and invite them to our houses, and stuff like that.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2018)

Shiny said:


> beer in São paulo is expensive lol, but yea the parties there should be very good


He says he is from there but they party in an outskirt or something else.
he said liek 10 or 6$ and all you can drink, something crazy.

He even showed me like not legal girls who want to bang ...

like insane things.

Your people are wild.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 15, 2018)

But São Paulo is cool. 

Ugly as fuck. Smells like shit. But I like to say that if something is not in São Paulo, it's not in Brazil. It has everything there, from concerts, to parties, to art, to the best restaurants in the country, and it's also close to the beach. If you have money in São Paulo you won't live a boring life, even if it's a stressful one.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 15, 2018)

It is sooo sad how these two women ended up going to war. This is SMOKE, and Nicki wasn't even in her prime yet.​


----------



## Shizune (Jan 15, 2018)

_Don't believe that song...
The bitch is wrong...
Snakes don't live that long..._

Very pertinent to current events in the section, hm?​


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2018)

Shiny said:


> One thing im disgusted here in my city is how theres so many people that drink a lot and go drive in the mid of night,its ridiculous...too much incompetence here


This too he nearly died drunk driving in Brazil >_>


----------



## Shizune (Jan 15, 2018)

_These broke bitches got it in for me
I done did what I had to do
_
SPEAK ON IT!​


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2018)

I will visit sometime. Beautiful country and culture.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Am I the only one that finds the idea of prostitution in this day and age kinda unbelievable


No I don't think that everyone has choice it's upto them what ever they want to do with theri body

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 15, 2018)

I think Hero tried to buy my ass once

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Shizune (Jan 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> No I don't think that everyone has choice it's upto them what ever they want to do with theri body



I mean, I agree it should be legal. Heroine should too. I just wouldn't recommend doing either of them.


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2018)

I-I'm not visiting to be a hedonist.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I mean, I agree it should be legal. Heroine should too. I just wouldn't recommend doing either of them.


Lol yes but not the heroine

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 15, 2018)

I don't do even weed but I agree it should all be legal.


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I don't do even weed but I agree it should all be legal.


Then how do you propose to keep it out of minor's hands if it becomes legal like alcohol any old enough looking minor can buy them easily


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

I didn't know you were part of the FT section, @SinRaven. so you knew babby from way back?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Then how do you propose to keep it out of minor's hands if it becomes legal like alcohol any old enough looking minor can buy them easily



minors already use weed and alcohol - even hard drugs?


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)

Heroine is a bit out there nitty


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Then how do you propose to keep it out of minor's hands if it becomes legal like alcohol any old enough looking minor can buy them easily




How would it become easier for minors to get compared to now when there's no regulation at all?
Do you think a drug dealer is gonna card a kid? All that stands in the way now is their own morals

and that's aside again from the getgo if they look old enough as you say

bit of a weird point mate


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Then how do you propose to keep it out of minor's hands if it becomes legal like alcohol any old enough looking minor can buy them easily



Should we ban alcohol from the whole population because minors can get it?


----------



## Shiny (Jan 15, 2018)

heroine should be banned of this planet


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

Shiny said:


> heroine should be banned of this planet



how's your pokemon battle going


----------



## Shiny (Jan 15, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> how's your pokemon battle going



1-1 so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm kind of torn on heavy drugs (cocaine/heroin/etc) because they are very addicting. So I'm not really sure if you can claim the person doing them is making a choice. Maybe they made a choice the first time around, but now they are just being enslaved by it.

But under that logic, I think nobody should ever be arrested for doing drugs. Drug addicts are victims, not criminals. You only arrest the dealer.

Now, light drugs like weed and LSD and etc are not nearly as addicting from what I hear, and banning them is mindless puritanism.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 15, 2018)

Now that I think about it, a good comparison for heavy drugs would be pyramid schemes. Which should really be banned. But you don't arrest someone for falling into a pyramid scheme, that's retarded.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)

If it can kill you from using it. Ban it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 15, 2018)

Legend said:


> If it can kill you from using it. Ban it.



McDonalds?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)

We are in a opiod crisis.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> McDonalds?



See, in America, the Republicans don't agree. They call it a nanny state. Limiting where people can smoke? NO. Banning the purchase of unhealthy size of sugary, toxic soda? NO. Clean air for all? NO. I could go on.


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> McDonalds?


I mean kinda yeah. McDonalds is not made from good fresh ingredients.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

Legend said:


> We are in a opiod crisis.



only a crisis now because rich, white people be dying.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2018)

Legend said:


> If it can kill you from using it. Ban it.




so how about alcohol?


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> only a crisis now because rich, white people be dying.


Thats a great point


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)

Didi said:


> so how about alcohol?


Thats partially regulated I believe Europe has the right idea when it comes to alcohol. It was banned before look how that turned out.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

Legend said:


> Thats a great point



Have you seen American Crime? The third season has some scathing monologues on this. Anthony Bourdain did a feature on this for Parts Unknown, too.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 15, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> See, in America, the Republicans don't agree. They call it a nanny state. Limiting where people can smoke? NO. Banning the purchase of unhealthy size of sugary, toxic soda? NO. Clean air for all? NO. I could go on.



You see, there are two things.

One is the right a person has to do something stupid that may kill them.

One is thr right a person does not have to do something stupid that may kill random people around them.

You limit where people can smoke because nobody has the right to cause cancer on others. But you don't ban someone from smoking. You just educate them in order to eliminate the assimetry of information the person suffers if they are not educated. After they learn it causes cancer, they are free to procceed if they want to.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 15, 2018)

Legend said:


> Thats partially regulated I believe Europe has the right idea when it comes to alcohol. It was banned before look how that turned out.



America banned alcohol in the 1920s.

Everybody knows how hard that backfired.

You ban McDonalds and there will be drug dealers selling burguers in alleys.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 15, 2018)

As for the opioid crisis, there are reasearches that show addiction to drugs tends to be a consequence of people living shitty lives before that.

And the easiest way to fix adiction is providing them something else to care about. Friends, a job, etc.

I think the real problem is that we live in a depression crisis.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Jan 15, 2018)

Likening prostitution to heroine is incredibly disingenuous.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Have you seen American Crime? The third season has some scathing monologues on this. Anthony Bourdain did a feature on this for Parts Unknown, too.


Nah I havent. Ill check it out


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> America banned alcohol in the 1920s.
> 
> Everybody knows how hard that backfired.
> 
> You ban McDonalds and there will be drug dealers selling burguers in alleys.


Thats what I was referring to.

There are better and much better burgers and fast food out there. As McDonalds grew the quality of their food has declined.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> As for the opioid crisis, there are reasearches that show addiction to drugs tends to be a consequence of people living shitty lives before that.
> 
> And the easiest way to fix adiction is providing them something else to care about. Friends, a job, etc.
> 
> I think the real problem is that we live in a depression crisis.



This is factually incorrect of how the opioid crisis has spread in America. Doctors were too overzealous about prescribing it and were told by companies it was not addictive. People with great lives were given it and couldn't quit the addiction. this is NOT true.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You see, there are two things.
> 
> One is the right a person has to do something stupid that may kill them.
> 
> ...



lol I was more joking, but you raise a point about second-hand violence via smoking. but I can assure you, people in america consider both instances a parental state in restrictive laws. By your logic, however, you would be against banning fatty, unhealthy, cheap lunches at public schools because the children would be harming themselves and not others? and if you say no, they are children and don't understand the consequences, then I can say the same about the soda ban, as who is to say children aren't purchasing the sodas.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 15, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> This is factually incorrect of how the opioid crisis has spread in America. Doctors were too overzealous about prescribing it and were told by companies it was not addictive. People with great lives were given it and couldn't quit the addiction. this is NOT true.



Sorry, we may not be talking about the same thing. I think I mistook opioids for illegal drugs like cocaine and stuff.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 15, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> lol I was more joking, but you raise a point about second-hand violence via smoking. but I can assure you, people in america consider both instances a parental state in restrictive laws. By your logic, however, you would be against banning fatty, unhealthy, cheap lunches at public schools because the children would be harming themselves and not others? and if you say no, they are children and don't understand the consequences, then I can say the same about the soda ban, as who is to say children aren't purchasing the sodas.



Children are a different case. We should be more restrictive when dealing with them. I actually think banning soda in schools is a great idea. Parents only have a limit degree of control over them nowadays and companies have ultra powerful marketing tools that can get them to become addicted to anything they want.

Brazil recently banned marketing on TV for food directed to children (i. e. sweets, potato chips) using that logic.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm a practical oriented person. I support whatever produces the best results, with "personal freedom" being included in those results. Each case should be viewed differently.


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)

Drugs are bad M'kay

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 15, 2018)

Goddamnit legend now I have to go watch South Park

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2018)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> oh man, those memories
> 
> Sunny the sand faget



That was back when people vaguely respected him too. That went out the window fast


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2018)

Rats in rat park. If they have their needs met they don't drink the cocaine laced water.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Rats in rat park. If they have their needs met they don't drink the cocaine laced water.



Yeah I was thinking about that.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 15, 2018)

Platinum said:


> That was back when people vaguely respected him too. That went out the window fast



he still has Commander Shepherd though


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 15, 2018)

So next weekend Im sending confirmation PMs for my game.

Then giving a week for people to confirm.

Then a few more days to replace the ones who don't.

So I'll be aiming to start the game in February 1st.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2018)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> he still has Commander Shepherd though



"I'm Commander Shephard, and Sunny is my favorite THOT on The Citadel".

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 15, 2018)

Platinum said:


> "I'm Commander Shephard, and Sunny is my favorite THOT on The Citadel".



Sunny hears those words

and then he wakes up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Should we ban alcohol from the whole population because minors can get it?


Alcohol is not as bad as those drugs who mentioned though


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Shiny said:


> heroine should be banned of this planet


Agreed and also cocaine


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Alcohol is not as bad as those drugs who mentioned though



Is weed worse than alcohol? Because Ive heard arguments against that.


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> only a crisis now because rich, white people be dying.


Everything becomes crisis when rich white people are concerned


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Everything becomes crisis when rich white people are concerned



Goose took your avatar, and I was very confused


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Is weed worse than alcohol? Because Ive heard arguments against that.


Weed should be legal and is in some states in India


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Goose took your avatar, and I was very confused


Who the fuck is goose

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Didi said:


> @Atlantic Storm


Oh is he also haikyuu fan


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Oh is he also haikyuu fan



too many volleyball fans.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> too many volleyball fans.


Are you a haikyuu fan too


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

The manga literally got me into watching volleyball


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Are you a haikyuu fan too



No, I've neither seen nor watched that series. I've never cared that much about sports manga/anime.


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> No, I've neither seen nor watched that series. I've never cared that much about sports manga/anime.


But it's good unlike other sort manga the only sport manga other then haikyuu I like is ippo


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 15, 2018)

I play volleyball

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 15, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm kind of torn on heavy drugs (cocaine/heroin/etc) because they are very addicting. So I'm not really sure if you can claim the person doing them is making a choice. Maybe they made a choice the first time around, but now they are just being enslaved by it.
> 
> But under that logic, I think nobody should ever be arrested for doing drugs. Drug addicts are victims, not criminals. You only arrest the dealer.
> 
> Now, light drugs like weed and LSD and etc are not nearly as addicting from what I hear, and banning them is mindless puritanism.


 
LSD is not a light drug. I've done both meth and LSD and they're on the same level.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> I play volleyball



How tall are you? 



Mohit said:


> But it's good unlike other sort manga the only sport manga other then haikyuu I like is ippo



I read some Prince of Tennis. that was entertaining in a flamboyant way


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

Shizune said:


> LSD is not a light drug. I've done both meth and LSD and they're on the same level.



You've done meth?


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 15, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> How tall are you?
> 
> 
> 
> I read some Prince of Tennis. that was entertaining in a flamboyant way


I’m 6”3

Prince of tennis will forever be my favorite sports manga


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)

Shizune said:


> LSD is not a light drug. I've done both meth and LSD and they're on the same level.


And your reasoning for Heroine?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> I’m 6”3
> 
> Prince of tennis will forever be my favorite sports manga



@Underworld Broker 

How do you like Haikyuu as a volleyball player?


----------



## Shizune (Jan 15, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> You've done meth?



Yeah, there was a time in my life when I was pretty much at rock bottom.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)

HSDK  > ALL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 15, 2018)

Legend said:


> And your reasoning for Heroine?



I mean, criminalizing drugs just seems... excessive? At the end of the day, the user is the one who has to actually do it to themselves. Nobody is being infringed upon.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Yeah, there was a time in my life when I was pretty much at rock bottom.



At least you got clean and are doing better now. andae

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 15, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> @Underworld Broker
> 
> How do you like Haikyuu as a volleyball player?


Why tag broki she knows how tall I am lol

I actually really enjoy it. I especially like how well they do the games with each spike and dig and the different formations.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Why tag broki she knows how tall I am lol
> 
> I actually really enjoy it. I especially like how well they do the games with each spike and dig and the different formations.



It's promising to hear someone who knows the game praise it. Maybe I'll have to check it out.

And I tagged her because we were just having a conversation about everyone being tall on this forum.


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I mean, criminalizing drugs just seems... excessive? At the end of the day, the user is the one who has to actually do it to themselves. Nobody is being infringed upon.


They can be a danger to themselves and others. While I dont think Jail is the answer. They do need help. Embracing drugs isnt right imo.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 15, 2018)

Legend said:


> They can be a danger to themselves and others. While I dont think Jail is the answer. They do need help. Embracing drugs isnt right imo.



I agree, I just meant the prison system in the US is horrific and inhuman and nobody should be subjected to that just for drugs.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 15, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I mean, criminalizing drugs just seems... excessive? At the end of the day, the user is the one who has to actually do it to themselves. Nobody is being infringed upon.



the problem is they usually get it from drug dealer, this is the problem


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I agree, I just meant the prison system in the US is horrific and inhuman and nobody should be subjected to that just for drugs.


Trust me I know. the war on drugs was a joke and was just one more government action to put down predominantly people of color and lower income.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 15, 2018)

The war on marijuana is a joke. The war on cocaine, heroine, and meth is not. I'd love to think that if weed had been legal for the last hundred years that the other drugs wouldn't have caught on in North America...but stupid people will always make stupid choices.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 15, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> It's promising to hear someone who knows the game praise it. Maybe I'll have to check it out.
> 
> And I tagged her because we were just having a conversation about everyone being tall on this forum.


Yea and I don’t read many sports mangas so it’s pretty nice to see

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)

Cocaine was brought into the US by the govt.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 15, 2018)

Legend said:


> Cocaine was brought into the US by the govt.



It wasn't always considered a bad thing. Sigmund Freud wrote an essay about the amazing white powder that solved so many problems.

Doctors also used to endorse cigarette companies...we educate ourselves and separate harmless recreation from debilitating poison.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 15, 2018)

Legend said:


> Trust me I know. the war on drugs was a joke and was just one more government action to put down predominantly people of color and lower income.



The prison system is a direct continuation of slavery and it weighs heavily on my conscience every day. I need to decide whether I'm going to try to change it or just leave the country.


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)

Tiger said:


> It wasn't always considered a bad thing. Sigmund Freud wrote an essay about the amazing white powder that solved so many problems.
> 
> Doctors also used to endorse cigarette companies...we educate ourselves and separate harmless recreation from debilitating poison.


True but it got really bad during the Reagan Administration. Which lead to Cocaine becoming Crack which ravaged the inner cities in the 80s and 90s. Leading to a disjointed proportion of minorites in Prison and Broken households fin turn leads to a cycle of crime.


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)

Shizune said:


> The prison system is a direct continuation of slavery and it weighs heavily on my conscience every day. I need to decide whether I'm going to try to change it or just leave the country.


Im Black. This is my life and the reality I face every day. I know it all.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 15, 2018)

Legend said:


> Im Black. This is my life and the reality I face every day. I know it all.



I'm sorry you have to deal with that. I recently got caught with weed and my biggest solace was that I'm white. I shuddered to imagine how much more afraid I'd be if I were a person of color. We will change this system. We are changing it. It's just happening slowly.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

Legend said:


> Im Black. This is my life and the reality I face every day. I know it all.



Did you watch The Night Of?



Shizune said:


> The prison system is a direct continuation of slavery and it weighs heavily on my conscience every day. I need to decide whether I'm going to try to change it or just leave the country.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Shiny (Jan 15, 2018)

i want to be a pretty princess

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 15, 2018)

Ill be taking a break from mafio after dragonball. Gonna work on Naruto and start looking for co hosts when making games since no longer can run them solo atm

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I'm sorry you have to deal with that. I recently got caught with weed and my biggest solace was that I'm white. I shuddered to imagine how much more afraid I'd be if I were a person of color. We will change this system. We are changing it. It's just happening slowly.


Im just glad I dont smoke or do drugs. Im a occasional drinker. 


Zatch Braff said:


> Did you watch The Night Of?


Nah but ive heard great things about it. Must Watch?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 15, 2018)

Legend said:


> Im just glad I dont smoke or do drugs. Im a occasional drinker.
> 
> Nah but ive heard great things about it. Must Watch?



Very good take on what the American prison system can do to first-time offenders.


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Very good take on what the American prison system can do to first-time offenders.


Will def check out. Im so behind on tv

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 15, 2018)

The pacing of the show is tragic.

Otherwise it is really good.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 15, 2018)

Doesn't help that the main lead is a dumb cunt.


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2018)

_These bitches thinkin' they can do what I did?
These bitches thinkin' they can live where I live?!
But you bitches couldn't see me with an eyelid!



I mean look, your bitch came off an island
I came in the game '09 wilin'
I'm out in Hollywood, left off Highland
These bitches LOUD, but when the Queen come?
SILENT!

_​


----------



## Shiny (Jan 16, 2018)

Nicky is so hot

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Doesn't help that the main lead is a dumb cunt.



lol the scene when he 
*Spoiler*: __ 



kisses the defense attorney then sells her down the river 




felt so bad


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2018)

Melodie said:


> *The pacing of the show is tragic.*
> 
> Otherwise it is really good.


----------



## Katou (Jan 16, 2018)

​


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> ​



that's not the way to win the posting tournament, ya fool.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I didn't know you were part of the FT section, @SinRaven. so you knew babby from way back?


Yeah, I knew him before he was Atlas Flame, before he was Igneel. He was one of the shitposters, almost Red Hero type. When he heard of our Skype convo, he wanted to join and we had a big discussion about it. Goose was like "why not" but I was firmly against it. That guy wasn't fun, I thought. 

And I was right. He wasn't.  We had a fight in the Skype Convo almost every other day. He even scared away some of the best people. He was ignorant and stupid.

But thankfully due to the he mentorship of Hitorio and the strictness of @Santi  and @Atlantic Storm , and personally I take credit for it as well, he shaped to be a little less ignorant and stupid.

Still boo the fool aight, ain't ya @Babby?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Yeah, I knew him before he was Atlas Flame, before he was Igneel. He was one of the shitposters, almost Red Hero type. When he heard of our Skype convo, he wanted to join and we had a big discussion about it. Goose was like "why not" but I was firmly against it. That guy wasn't fun, I thought.
> 
> And I was right. He wasn't.  We had a fight in the Skype Convo almost every other day. He even scared away some of the best people. He was ignorant and stupid.
> 
> ...



What was your favourite FT magic?


----------



## Babby (Jan 16, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Still boo the fool aight, ain't ya @Babby?



Shut up Sin


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 16, 2018)

Babby said:


> Shut up Sin



....what was your original name!?


----------



## Babby (Jan 16, 2018)

Superman said:


> ....what was your original name!?



Pyrossword, but I was peak active during Igneel/Atlas Flame/Neferpitou era.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 16, 2018)

Babby said:


> Pyrossword, but I was peak active during Igneel/Atlas Flame/Neferpitou era.



 No....there must have been a in between somewhere...


----------



## Babby (Jan 16, 2018)

Superman said:


> No....there must have been a in between somewhere...



No that was how my names went

Pyrossword > Igneel > Atlas Flame > Neferpitou > Sartharion > Babby


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Babby said:


> No that was how my names went
> 
> Pyrossword > Igneel > Atlas Flame > Neferpitou > Sartharion > Babby



you really like fire and dragons, huh


----------



## Katou (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> that's not the way to win the posting tournament, ya fool.


I'm already DQ'ed ~ so I'm not in the Post Rush


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 16, 2018)

Babby said:


> No that was how my names went
> 
> Pyrossword > Igneel > Atlas Flame > Neferpitou > Sartharion > Babby



....I am going to stop trying to remember stuff.


----------



## Babby (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> you really like fire and dragons, huh



And cat traps.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> I'm already DQ'ed ~ so I'm not in the Post Rush



WHAT? why? how'd you piss wolfie off that much lol


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Babby said:


> And cat traps.



That's right, I heard you hate cats.


----------



## Babby (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> That's right, I heard you hate cats.



Who told you that I hate em?


----------



## Katou (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> WHAT? why? how'd you piss wolfie off that much lol


Maybe when i supported the Kobe Emote.. i dunno 

well i did get a few warnings about spamming tho... 
that must be it


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Babby said:


> Who told you that I hate em?



Why does everyone call you pussy slayer then? if not for your dislike of cats? i don't get it.


----------



## Babby (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Why does everyone call you pussy slayer then? if not for your dislike of cats? i don't get it.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Maybe when i supported the Kobe Emote.. i dunno
> 
> well i did get a few warnings about spamming tho...
> that must be it



yes, you got that right. ww is a racist. makes sense.


----------



## Katou (Jan 16, 2018)

Wait..he hates cats?


----------



## Babby (Jan 16, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Wait..he hates cats?



No

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Babby said:


>





Priscilla said:


> Wait..he hates cats?





I confuse. Why else would people call babby a pussy slayer?


----------



## Katou (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I confuse. Why else would people call babby a pussy slayer?


was it self proclaimed ? 
or they're just saying that because he preferred Shinobu over Hanekawa

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> was it self proclaimed ?
> or they're just saying that because he preferred Shinobu over Hanekawa



We'll have to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

I m a bit calmed down now with shit posting since @Priscilla is out I think a moderate amount will keep me aflote

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2018)

Holy fuck WHERE IS THIS NICKI MINAJ ALBUM AT????

I've been SO HYPED for like 8 months straight and it's just NOWHERE TO BE FOUND

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2018)

How you release 4 albums in 8 years

Shit's not RIGHT

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Just forget about its not happening.  Face the truth she retired


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> yes, you got that right. ww is a racist. makes sense.


No,  not bigger then you at lest or jojo.  You tow are the biggest ones


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Shizune said:


> How you release 4 albums in 8 years
> 
> Shit's not RIGHT



Patrick Modiano released his new novel. I need to read it.



Mohit said:


> No,  not bigger then you at lest or jojo.  You tow are the biggest ones



once again, talking about jojo when he's not here.


----------



## Baba (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Just forget about its not happening.  Face the truth she retired



Nah, the opposite actually. She's locked in the studio finishing the album right now. I think this was the first year she didn't do a NYE hosting gig, which she always done because that's a massive paycheck for her. She's also on a social media blackout as of the 1st.

The album is definitely coming soon, but WOW am I at wit's end waiting for it.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2018)

This is all very calculated on her part. On Christmas, Wayne dropped a song featuring her where she said:

_When my album drop these bitches is gonna cry in the car
_
and

_They gonna miss me when I'm gone... I'm gone!
_
Then she proceeded to vanish from all social media.

So she clearly has a plan.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Shizune said:


> This is all very calculated on her part. On Christmas, Wayne dropped a song featuring her where she said:
> 
> _When my album drop these bitches is gonna cry in the car
> _
> ...



Is it really wise of you to hope she releases her album in the next couple of hours? You won't be able to host RPG mafia.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2018)

Question for rap fans in here (@Dr. White )

Is this the first time a diss record has caused a rapper to push back their album release by an entire year?

Nicki's 4th album was supposed to come out early last year. In January of last year (so a whole fucking year ago now) she said,

_Bout to drop an album, this is my fourth
_
on a feature, and then she released No Frauds and called it her lead single. However then Shether happened, and it seems Nicki scrapped just about the entire album and started over from square one in response. Now her album is gonna come out a good year later than intended.

Has this ever happened before?


----------



## Baba (Jan 16, 2018)

is no one going to host small games?  
I don't want to play big games but I'm ready to play small ones like Jestermafia

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Is it really wise of you to hope she releases her album in the next couple of hours? You won't be able to host RPG mafia.



Oh I could host RPG mafia, I'd just be doing it bald and in tears.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Baba said:


> is no one going to host small games?
> I don't want to play big games but I'm ready to play small ones like Jestermafia



didi just hosted one in december. wad is hosting one is february.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 16, 2018)

Can I host a Jestermafia game here?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Baba said:


> Can I host a Jestermafia game here?



YAAAAAAA. please do. but shizune might yell at you if you host it soon lol.


----------



## Baba (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> YAAAAAAA. please do. but shizune might yell at you if you host it soon lol.


Why?  It'll be only 10 players game. I'll try to end it within 1 week too


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> What was your favourite FT magic?


Ki. (@Babby)

Jk. I prefer Duke Everlue''s magic (@Melodie @Azeruth)

Nah but really I don't know. I always really liked summoning magic, but in FT it's just meh. And I've grown tired of FT over the years so in the end nothing really stands out to me anymore. All the magics were pretty generic.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Yeah Shizune bullied me to now I have to host it in later march

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 16, 2018)

Baba said:


> Can I host a Jestermafia game here?


Do it!


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Yes Baba do it


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

​


----------



## Baba (Jan 16, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Do it!


Like can I do it NOW?


----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2018)

I think the difference is themed games vs non-themed games. Nobody cares if you host generic games that overlap with another game because generic games are low-activity anyways. But it feels like a waste for everyone involved (you, your players, the other themed game your competing with) to host overlapping themed games.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Baba said:


> Like can I do it NOW?



Shizune bullied Mohit into postponing his game lol. but you can host when you want IF you want.

you go, queen

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 16, 2018)

Ok, I'll post a sign-up now

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2018)

I think your game was going to be FMA themed right? There's a really passionate FMA fandom here. I doubt they would want to divide their attention between FMA and a 50 player game. If you waited, you'd be rewarded with a very active/memorable FMA game.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I think your game was going to be FMA themed right? There's a really passionate FMA fandom here. I doubt they would want to divide their attention between FMA and a 50 player game. If you waited, you'd be rewarded with a very active/memorable FMA game.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

THAT IS NOT THE GIF I POSTED

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2018)

Wow that man is really really attractive


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

omg lol


----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2018)

I just realized that people who prefer women probably don't know what it is to be sexually attracted to a jawline


----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2018)

I just want you to know, there are jawlines that could make me put my ankles behind my ears


----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2018)

Like I can literally look at his jawline and instantly know that he knows how to lay it DOWN in the bedroom


----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2018)

@SinRaven can you relate or is your 50% attraction to women dulling your senses


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Like I can literally look at his jawline and instantly know that he knows how to lay it DOWN in the bedroom


----------



## Baba (Jan 16, 2018)

CONNOR FUCKING WALSH! He is my favorite character from HTGAWM. Do you watch it too?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Baba said:


> CONNOR FUCKING WALSH! He is my favorite character from HTGAWM. Do you watch it too?



yeah. DDL and I were having this talk a week or two ago lol. are you up to date?


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Dropped it after first season too much drama less thrill not to my liking


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Dropped it after first season too much drama less thrill not to my liking



I posted my mystery/thriller list. you should check it out.


----------



## Baba (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> yeah. DDL and I were having this talk a week or two ago lol. are you up to date?


No, still haven't got time to watch the last season  


*Spoiler*: __ 



but they fucking killed off WES AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Baba said:


> No, still haven't got time to watch the last season
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



LOL DDL stopped watching it, and he spoiled himself about that, and he was like, "NOW i'm going to watch it again. thank god he's gone."


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

I think the first episode of the fourth season is not good, but the rest of the season is and has a much more intriguing dynamic after what you mentioned.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

It's so cold man, I dun wannna go into the world, the icy cold ruins of hell  , gotta find one of my scarves too

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 16, 2018)

Feel like watching TTGL


----------



## Baba (Jan 16, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Feel like watching TTGL


Sign-up


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Feel like watching TTGL



like I said before, I hated that. but it's been a long time and people want me to rewatch. I just remember it being cliche, shallow, and too much style without any substance.


----------



## Santí (Jan 16, 2018)

Oh did I miss the early Babby story time?


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I posted my mystery/thriller list. you should check it out.


Link dude link??!


----------



## Santí (Jan 16, 2018)

Also why is there an unfamiliar face every time I look in here.


----------



## Katou (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I m a bit calmed down now with shit posting since @Priscilla is out I think a moderate amount will keep me aflote


The gap between u and that third place is far ahead.. 
u should be fine


----------



## Santí (Jan 16, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Maybe when i supported the Kobe Emote.. i dunno
> 
> well i did get a few warnings about spamming tho...
> that must be it



I am Santi.

Introduce yourself, thot.


----------



## Baba (Jan 16, 2018)

Santi said:


> Also why is there an unfamiliar face every time I look in here.


Would you like to play Jestermania?


----------



## Melodie (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> like I said before, I hated that. but it's been a long time and people want me to rewatch. I just remember it being cliche, shallow, and too much style without any substance.


Perhaps you went with too much expectations? 

It's a decent show, but I do feel like people exaggerated a lot regarding it. Someone I know watched it with super high expectations and was describing it like you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 16, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> The gap between u and that third place is far ahead..
> u should be fine


Would you like to play Jestermania?


----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2018)

Santi said:


> I am Santi.
> 
> Introduce yourself, thot.



It's a man, Santi.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2018)

Also Santi I never asked, are you play classic WoW when it comes out?


----------



## Santí (Jan 16, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Also Santi I never asked, are you play classic WoW when it comes out?



Depends. But if Wad's for sure playin, so am I.


----------



## Katou (Jan 16, 2018)

Baba said:


> Would you like to play Jestermania?


Don't mind if i do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2018)

Santi said:


> Depends. But if Wad's for sure playin, so am I.



I don't think he can maintain the subscription cost. I'm sure you're familiar with WAD's... inconsistency in holding jobs. He probably can't pick his mother's pockets anymore either since he did it so poorly that she caught him.
​


----------



## Santí (Jan 16, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I'm sure you're familiar with WAD's... inconsistency in holding jobs.



I often run into the same issue, yes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 16, 2018)

Baba said:


> Sign-up



Nah, I'm usually more interested in rolemadness games


----------



## Santí (Jan 16, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> I guess you don't remember me from FT convo days..
> but then again i changed names...
> 
> but then again u never really noticed me back then either



Try me.


----------



## Katou (Jan 16, 2018)

Santi said:


> Try me.


hmm ... ever heard of Cyvee or Wallachia?


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 16, 2018)

Shizune said:


> @SinRaven can you relate or is your 50% attraction to women dulling your senses


I don't have a 50% attraction to women.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I don't have a 50% attraction to women.



Omg did you convert  do you wanna get married Sin, it's legal in my country now


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

Today's gonna be a musical binge day  

So beautiful

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Link dude link??!



best:

Bron/Broen
Forbrydelsen
Broadchurch
River
Happy Valley
The Fall
The Missing
American Crime

--------------------
Top of the Lake (I enjoyed s1 much more than s2, also Campion is a bit kooky...)
The Break
How to Get Away with Murder 

The rest:
Beau Séjour
Paranoid
No Second Chance
Case
Witnesses
Marcella ( so many plot holes)

Les Revenants sort of fits in



Melodie said:


> Perhaps you went with too much expectations?
> 
> It's a decent show, but I do feel like people exaggerated a lot regarding it. Someone I know watched it with super high expectations and was describing it like you.



It's decent, yes. Nothing overwhelmingly special about it, and it's a shame it eclipses many other anime.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

ugh, i was about to go sleep, but there's some drama, and i don't want to wake up with the posts deleted

Reactions: Agree 1 | Old 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 16, 2018)

The Winner of this thread still doesn't want to make new bread?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

should i make this my avatar


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 16, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> The Winner of this thread still doesn't want to make new bread?



What winner lol...

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> should i make this my avatar


Looks good .... do it

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 16, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What winner lol...


i thought the guy who gets the 2000th post has the privilege to make Episode 3 .. and title of the convo plus Poll


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> should i make this my avatar


Yes go for it you look stunning in that dress btw

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> i thought the guy who gets the 2000th post has the privilege to make Episode 3 .. and title of the convo plus Poll


We just got episode tow like on the first of January


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

0





Priscilla said:


> The gap between u and that third place is far ahead..
> u should be fine


Nah its only 200 or so posts


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Yes go for it you look stunning in that dress btw



Now I want a big avatar because this looks horrendous.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

Making new threads at 2k was a vB limitation, some people kept with it and mafia kept just one thread.


----------



## Santí (Jan 16, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> hmm ... ever heard of Cyvee or Wallachia?



Yes and yes.

You're right that I didn't pay you any mind (or rather your posts were never quite captivating), but I'm exceedingly good at matching names with faces.

Wallachia was always quite fun to try and pronounce.


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Now I want a big avatar because this looks horrendous.


Oh I wasn't talking about Ava I was talking about the way you look in photo it's truly mesmerising


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 16, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> i thought the guy who gets the 2000th post has the privilege to make Episode 3 .. and title of the convo plus Poll



> 2000th post
> in a thread that's almost at 39000

Yeah.. .

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> We just got episode tow like on the first of January


Wait.. half a month... and 38k posts?


----------



## Santí (Jan 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Making new threads at 2k was a vB limitation, some people kept with it and mafia kept just one thread.



Wrong, it was an Mbxx solution to fix some shit regarding the servers. The true vB limitation was 10k, and it was such here up until about 2012.


----------



## Katou (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> 0
> Nah its only 200 or so posts



hmm still alot.. since ur not slowing down yet 



Zatch Braff said:


> Now I want a big avatar because this looks horrendous.



can't u just crop it with 175x250



White Wolf said:


> Making new threads at 2k was a vB limitation, some people kept with it and mafia kept just one thread.


I see  
i guess its different in every section



Mr. Waffles said:


> > 2000th post
> > in a thread that's almost at 39000
> 
> Yeah.. .



yea... i guess i should give up on seeing an Episode III . . Revenge of the Mods

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

Santi said:


> Wrong, it was an Mbxx solution to fix some shit regarding the servers. The true vB limitation was 10k, and it was such here up until about 2012.


Mbxx solution may as well be a vB limitation since he only makes the most respectable of choices. 

But it is known that bigger threads slowed down forums hella hard back then, a lot of forums were redoing them at some point.


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Wait.. half a month... and 38k posts?


No just the name was changed the thread is still the same


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> yea... i guess i should give up on seeing an Episode III . . Revenge of the Mods


You misunderstand, Convo title was changed to ep 1 some ~5-6 mo ago, then ep 2 in Jan. ep 3 later on at some point.


----------



## Santí (Jan 16, 2018)

Seriously who keeps picking all these newfags for murderation?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Oh I wasn't talking about Ava I was talking about the way you look in photo it's truly mesmerising



thank you, petal. 


Speech, don't hold it against me that I borrow grandiloquent words
And then undertake the difficulty of making them seem light.


----------



## Katou (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> No just the name was changed the thread is still the same





White Wolf said:


> You misunderstand, Convo title was changed to ep 1 some ~5-6 mo ago, then ep 2 in Jan. ep 3 later on at some point.


Ahh .. so only the titles change.. .. i get it now 
nothing wrong with that


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Hey @Wolfy why can't we have ISO function like they have on mafia universe it really is a handy tool for playing mafia,  a lot better than the search option


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Hey @Wolfy why can't we have ISO function like they have on mafia universe it really is a handy tool for playing mafia,  a lot better than the search option



You tagged the wrong person.


----------



## Santí (Jan 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> since he only makes the most respectable of choices.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Hey @Wolfy why can't we have ISO function like they have on mafia universe it really is a handy tool for playing mafia,  a lot better than the search option



Wishful thinking.png


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> thank you, petal


Petal????  Like flower Petal rose Petal???


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Hey @Wolfy why can't we have ISO function like they have on mafia universe it really is a handy tool for playing mafia,  a lot better than the search option



Because Mafia Universe is a forum focused on mafia, NF is not.
Also, Mbxx.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Old 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Wishful thinking.png


You suck can't even answer correctly


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Petal????  Like flower Petal rose Petal???



_petal_ is a British term of endearment.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> You suck can't even answer correctly


ok  viole

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Because Mafia Universe is a forum focused on mafia, NF is not.
> Also, Mbxx.


I know that but at lest we can mafia mafia section a little different can't we and wats that Mbxx


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I know that but at lest we can mafia mafia section a little different can't we and wats that Mbxx



mbxx is god. you may disrespect him, but he will always have the last word.  i sgood yes.


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> _petal_ is a British term of endearment.


Like seetum and honeypuff???  They don't have meaning but we say to express our affection???

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Like seetum and honeypuff???  They don't have meaning but we say to express our affection???



Yes, I will start calling you honeypuff instead of petal. Great idea.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I know that but at lest we can mafia mafia section a little different can't we and wats that Mbxx



Why would they add something that's irrelevant and unnecessary to 95% of the people on this forum ?

Mbxx is the man in charge of all things that involve added features.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Old 2


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Yes, I will start calling you honeypuff instead of petal. Great idea.


No don't you do that


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Why would they add something that's irrelevant and unnecessary to 95% of the people on this forum ?
> 
> Mbxx is the man in charge of all things that involve added features.


Well that does makes sense but.......  I got nothing sorry you are correct


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch has gone mad with the rating system.  He just keeps rating shit randomly it doesn't even makes sense

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Well that does makes sense but.......  I got nothing sorry you are correct



get in the DB thread and support your brother, iwan


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Zatch has gone mad with the rating system.  He just keeps rating shit randomly it doesn't even makes sense



I employ ratings with alacrity and decorum, honeypuff.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> get in the DB thread and support your brother, iwan


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

The game doesn't even makes sense to me now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> The game doesn't even makes sense to me now



I would like to know why I was killed, too. I'm very tired. I stayed up for the drama, but it didn't explode.

Woke up this morning, feeling blue,
Seen a good-lookin' girl, can I make love with you?
Hey, hey, babe, I got blood in my eyes for you,
Hey, hey, babe, I got blood in my eyes for you.
I got blood in my eyes for you, babe,
I don't care what in the world you do.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

It was going great until aries became a sloth and stopped caring about our actions maybe he got busy but all in all game got ruined

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I would like to know why I was killed, too.



You were killed because Aries deemed you no longer relevant.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Old 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> It was going great until aries became a sloth and stopped caring about our actions maybe he got busy but all in all game got ruined



He just graduated. He's entitled to be busy. yes, the game could have used a co-host. yes, the game was pushed back considerably and coincided with some other games, but whatever. it's done. it had fun moments.

now let me sing my songs to @White Wolf 

I wanna be your lover, baby, I wanna be your man
I wanna be your lover, baby
I don’t wanna be hers, I wanna be yours


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

CInemafia 2 be like 




Zatch Braff said:


> now let me sing my songs to @White Wolf
> 
> I wanna be your lover, baby, I wanna be your man
> I wanna be your lover, baby
> I don’t wanna be hers, I wanna be yours


and here I thought you didn't like me anymore


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> He just graduated. He's entitled to be busy. yes, the game could have used a co-host. yes, the game was pushed back considerably and coincided with some other games, but whatever. it's done. it had fun moments.



Have a funny.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Old 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> CInemafia 2 be like
> 
> 
> 
> and here I thought you didn't like me anymore



When you’re sad and when you’re lonely
And you haven’t got a friend
Just remember that death is not the end

And all that you’ve held sacred
Falls down and does not mend
Just remember that death has Mohit waiting at the end


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> When you’re sad and when you’re lonely
> And you haven’t got a friend
> Just remember that death is not the end
> 
> ...



<3


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> <3



no musicals. we don't need that. we need raw emotions.


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> He just graduated. He's entitled to be busy. yes, the game could have used a co-host. yes, the game was pushed back considerably and coincided with some other games, but whatever. it's done. it had funn moments.


Indeed it was fun for me too. Also it was a warning too as to what to expect from him in the future

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> no musicals. we don't need that. we need raw emotions.


I have no emotions.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I have no emotions.



Have a "don't be me".

Reactions: Old 2


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Have a "don't be me".


Please, I've seen and been all over your soft side.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I have no emotions.



Come baby, rock me, come baby, lock me into the shadows of your heart
Come baby, teach me, come baby, reach me, let the music start
I could be dreaming but I keep believing you’re the one I’m livin’ for
And I will always be emotionally yours

wow. one of the worst nobel laureates. still can't live this down, Svenska Akademien


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Please, I've seen and been all over your soft side.



Have a lewd.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Old 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Come baby, rock me, come baby, lock me into the shadows of your heart
> Come baby, teach me, come baby, reach me, let the music start
> I could be dreaming but I keep believing you’re the one I’m livin’ for
> And I will always be emotionally yours
> ...


I used to believe that 

I believed but it was all a load of horse shit ayy 

Live the dream, but the dream lives you

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 16, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Omg did you convert  do you wanna get married Sin, it's legal in my country now


I was never a 50/50 bi. More like 75/25. But it's more fluid than that even. Idk.

So you'd only marry me if I was a full gay huh? That's homophobic!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Have a lewd.



Post some pics from when you were in high school/uni

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

@Zatch Braff 
_In the beginning I never thought it would be you
When we were chillin' smiling in the photo booth
But we got closer (Yeah) ‘till you were eating off my spoon
And coming over and we would talk all afternoon_


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> @Zatch Braff
> _In the beginning I never thought it would be you
> When we were chillin' smiling in the photo booth
> But we got closer (Yeah) ‘till you were eating off my spoon
> And coming over and we would talk all afternoon_



The modern Bob Dylan. Gag me.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> The modern Bob Dylan. *Gag me*.




That was the plan, baby.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

omg, this drama is heating up, and i'm about to drift into slumberland. you'll have to send me these posts if they get deleted, wolfie


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> omg, this drama is heating up, and i'm about to drift into slumberland. you'll have to send me these posts if they get deleted, wolfie


'wah wah wah'

'WAHHHH'

'wah wah woooooahhhh' 

'wahHHHHHhhhh' 

'waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah'

should sum up all the posts you miss, can thank me later

night night

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I have no emotions.


That i can agree on call me viole all the time.  It hurts ok I have feelings

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> That was the plan, baby.



Have a haiku.

Plan: I'll gag someone
In the cold, brittle nightlight 
Oceans of shadow.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

im actally very talented at haiku


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

The rain maker btw you saw the match between him and naito at wrestle Kingdom

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Have a haiku.
> 
> Plan: I'll gag someone
> In the cold, brittle nightlight
> Oceans of shadow.


- gagging check
- cold check
- oceans of shadow check

Sounds like a party, I'll get the whips and chains ready


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> The rain maker btw you saw the match between him and naito at wrestle Kingdom


I saw it live at 6am bro


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Legend said:


> I saw it live at 6am bro


Saline to you bro I saw it on daily motion a day later one of the best matches not counting okada Vs omega matches.
I wasn't planning on watching I saw the jerico match and after that this one started so I stayed tune glad I did I m more interested in NJPW then WWE


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> - gagging check
> - cold check
> - oceans of shadow check
> 
> Sounds like a party, I'll get the whips and chains ready



Rain falls by the stream,
While a locked cellar opens.
Empty of all sound.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Rain falls by the stream,
> While a locked cellar opens.
> Empty of all sound.


Wrong, there would be plenty of sound


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Hyena and stone.
Constellation of snow blooms.
Turn the key tonight.


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

The fuck is this shit it's doesn't rhymes nor it has beat


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Woken by gold light:
Inmates shivering by fire.
Soon all will be dead.


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Saline to you bro I saw it on daily motion a day later one of the best matches not counting okada Vs omega matches.
> I wasn't planning on watching I saw the jerico match and after that this one started so I stayed tune glad I did I m more interested in NJPW then WWE


I love NJPW. I prefer it to WWE but its sometimes a pain to keep up with their schedule. Im gonna watch more this year


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

now i can't publish these because they will think i copied them from this dumb forum. gonna have to save them and DELETE thE RECEIPTS


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch is plagiarising Evan Baxter


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Zatch is plagiarising Evan Baxter



you have to delete your quotes of my haiku or i can't publish them. and if you don't agree, i will contact mbxx and get a copyright suit on you


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Legend said:


> I love NJPW. I prefer it to WWE but its sometimes a pain to keep up with their schedule. Im gonna watch more this year


Yeah that's why never watch it live.  Can't keep up also have been following it on news and other media but time to time I time in to watch big matches


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> now i can't publish these because they will think i copied them from this dumb forum. gonna have to save them and DELETE thE RECEIPTS


No body will read then they are shit throw them out

It's also possible that I don't understand haiku


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> No body will read then they are shit throw them out
> 
> It's also possible that I don't understand haiku



*रवीन्द्रनाथ ठाकुर* (: রবীন্দ্রনাথ ঠাকুর _रोबिन्द्रोनाथ ठाकुर_) (,  – , ) को *गुरुदेव* के नाम से भी जाना जाता है। वे विश्वविख्यात , , और  के एकमात्र  विजेता हैं।  के माध्यम से भारतीय सांस्कृतिक चेतना में नयी जान फूँकने वाले युगदृष्टा थे। वे  के प्रथम नोबेल पुरस्कार सम्मानित व्यक्ति हैं। वे एकमात्र कवि हैं जिसकी दो रचनाएँ दो देशों का राष्ट्रगान बनीं -  का   और  का   गुरुदेव की ही रचनाएँ हैं।

Reactions: Informative 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> *रवीन्द्रनाथ ठाकुर* (: রবীন্দ্রনাথ ঠাকুর _रोबिन्द्रोनाथ ठाकुर_) (,  – , ) को *गुरुदेव* के नाम से भी जाना जाता है। वे विश्वविख्यात , , और  के एकमात्र  विजेता हैं।  के माध्यम से भारतीय सांस्कृतिक चेतना में नयी जान फूँकने वाले युगदृष्टा थे। वे  के प्रथम नोबेल पुरस्कार सम्मानित व्यक्ति हैं। वे एकमात्र कवि हैं जिसकी दो रचनाएँ दो देशों का राष्ट्रगान बनीं -  का   और  का   गुरुदेव की ही रचनाएँ हैं।


So what are you trying to say are you comparing your weak ass to a noble prize winner

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Yeah that's why never watch it live.  Can't keep up also have been following it on news and other media but time to time I time in to watch big matches


Ive watched Wrestle Kingdom 11 & 12. Dominion and G1 Special in America Live.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Can you even read what written there


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> So what are you trying to say are you comparing your weak ass to a noble prize winner



Did you have to read him in school? @Baba


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Can you even read what written there



obviously. i'm definitely fluent in hindi.


----------



## Baba (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Did you have to read him in school? @Baba


Yup


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Baba said:


> Yup



FINALLY, you've read someone I've mentioned.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm going to get an admin to change your name to Tagore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> you have to delete your quotes of my haiku or i can't publish them. and if you don't agree, i will contact mbxx and get a copyright suit on you


Not the first person to threaten me with a lawsuit this week.


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Legend said:


> Ive watched Wrestle Kingdom 11 & 12. Dominion and G1 Special in America Live.


Wow you are a bigger fan then me dude I m just a casual fan who watches only the match that makes the big news I got into NJPW because of the first 6 star match between omega and okada from there I watched some old matches like nakamura Vs AJ and nakamura Vs tanahashi.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Not the first person to threaten me with a lawsuit this week.



 that is not good news.


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2018)

I just started last year. I kept getting names confused lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Did you have to read him in school? @Baba


Indeed I did read some of his works in school

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Legend said:


> I just started last year. I kept getting names confused lol


Lol yes it's quite confusing but the one that stands out,  I can alway remember their name. Also theri tag team department is also good young bucks are far better then shield or new day in ring or on mic


----------



## Baba (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I'm going to get an admin to change your name to Tagore.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Baba said:


>





Mohit said:


> Indeed I did read some of his works in school



Did you two enjoy what works you read?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Did you two enjoy what works you read?


Indeed I did his poems were good I read then when I was little can't remember them all just gitanjali. 
Btw are you planning on learning hindi too??!


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Indeed I did his poems were good I read then when I was little can't remember them all just gitanjali.
> Btw are you planning on learning hindi too??!



I have no plans to lean another alphabet at this time. I was thinking about Korean, but I'm pushing that back. I do want to read more of Tagore's pomes, which is why I was asking if anything stuck out for you.


----------



## Baba (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Did you two enjoy what works you read?


Nope. I was in school. I was compelled to learn it >_> I don't even remember anything that I have read

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I have no plans to lean another alphabet at this time. I was thinking about Korean, but I'm pushing that back. I do want to read more of Tagore's pomes, which is why I was asking if anything stuck out for you.


Gitanjali the one he got noble prize for. Try that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Yeats was a huge factor in Tagore getting famous in the West. did you have to read some of his poems, too?


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Baba said:


> Nope. I was in school. I was compelled to learn it >_> I don't even remember anything that I have read


Ahh the blasphemy.  So you didn't even liked premchand's works????


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Yeats was a huge factor in Tagore getting famous in the West. did you have to read some of his poems, too?


In school we had many of his poem in our course can't remember them all

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

If you are interested in some novel I would recommend munshi premchand he too is great in hindi literature @Zatch Braff

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Ahh the blasphemy.  So you didn't even liked premchand's works????


I didn't enjoy learning Hindi at school.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> If you are interested in some novel I would recommend munshi premchand he too is great in hindi literature @Zatch Braff



I sent you a love letter. Please RSVP.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Baba said:


> I didn't enjoy learning Hindi at school.



Didn't like the humanities and preferred STEM subjects?


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I sent you a love letter. Please RSVP.


I did and I m quite thank full for it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Baba said:


> I didn't enjoy learning Hindi at school.


Hindi is a major language I m trying for PSC so learning hindi is one thing I must do


----------



## Baba (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Didn't like the humanities and preferred STEM subjects?


STEM subjects are the ones I excelled in. I liked History and English but Hindi, Marathi, and Sanskrit were just too boring


----------



## Baba (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Hindi is a major language I m trying for PSC so learning hindi is one thing I must do


Good luck!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Baba said:


> STEM subjects are the ones I excelled in. I liked History and English but Hindi, Marathi, and Sanskrit were just too boring



so cool that you learn all those languages, though. you be blessed.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> so cool that you learn all those languages, though. you be blessed.


I guess I'm just not a fan of learning a language that I was fluent in since I was a child  and no one talks Sanskrit so don't know why they still have that in the curriculum.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Baba said:


> I guess I'm just not a fan of learning a language that I was fluent in since I was a child  and no one talks Sanskrit so don't know why they still have that in the curriculum.



It's like how in Western countries they still teach Latin. THAT'S EVEN BETTER. FLUENT WITH FIVE LANGUAGES BY UPBRINGING. hush your ingrate mouth, babababa. go enjoy being am engineer instead of a translator of rare, ancient tomes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> It's like how in Western countries they still teach Latin. THAT'S EVEN BETTER. FLUENT WITH FIVE LANGUAGES BY UPBRINGING. hush your ingrate mouth, babababa. go enjoy being am engineer instead of a translator of rare, ancient tomes


Who told you that I'm studying engineering?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Baba said:


> Who told you that I'm studying engineering?



Yikes. Oh well, would you look at the time. I'm drowsy and making typos.

Gotta jet

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Cause he is a racist and thinks all indians are computer engineer or something @Baba


----------



## Baba (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Cause he is a racist and thinks all indians are computer engineer or something @Baba


Aren't you one?


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Baba said:


> Aren't you one?


Nope not computer engineer but automobile engineer


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

It could only happen to me getting hurt by going to pay bills, ffs
Fuckers can't even thaw the fucking sidewalks 

ugh 

salty


----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2018)

Can we please show our appreciation for Nighty in here for a moment?

Someone is trying to tell her there's a group of people who secretly talk shit about her every day.

Regardless of whether that's true or not, I reckon we really like her 'round these parts and there's 2 of us to every 1 of them.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> It could only happen to me getting hurt by going to pay bills, ffs
> Fuckers can't even thaw the fucking sidewalks
> 
> ugh
> ...


I wanted to say something mean to you but remembered that ou will call me viole again so didn't


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Can we please show our appreciation for Nighty in here for a moment?
> 
> Someone is trying to tell her there's a group of people who secretly talk shit about her every day.
> 
> Regardless of whether that's true or not, I reckon we really like her 'round these parts and there's 2 of us to every 1 of them.


For every person on the planet there's at least 3 talking shit behind their back. 

I'm fortunate most do it to my face  
Or there's so many of them that some do it behind my back  too  

wakarimasen


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> It could only happen to me getting hurt by going to pay bills, ffs
> Fuckers can't even thaw the fucking sidewalks
> 
> ugh
> ...



Apply ice to your wounds to prevent inflammation, you dumbo. 



Mohit said:


> Cause he is a racist and thinks all indians are computer engineer or something @Baba



Is baba au rhum NOT an engineering major?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Apply ice to your wounds to prevent inflammation, you dumbo.


The irony is I don't have ice 

Unless I go break some outside 

It's just my ankle and knee anyways


----------



## Santí (Jan 16, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> but then again u never really noticed me back then either



This is an interesting choice of words you use btw 

This was pro around 2013-14 I assume? What were some of your experiences with me?


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Is baba au rhum NOT an engineering major?


I don't know what he is majoring in but he says it's not engineering


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> The irony is I don't have ice
> 
> Unless I go break some outside
> 
> It's just my ankle and knee anyways



that is great irony, like being thirsty trapped on a boat, stranded in the ocean. 



Mohit said:


> I don't know what he is majoring in but he says it's not engineering



He said STEM was what he excelled at. Maybe he is an English/History double major. what a lad

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 16, 2018)

Santi said:


> This is an interesting choice of words you use btw
> 
> This was pro around 2013-14 I assume? What were some of your experiences with me?


Definitely somewhere there..since i'm not around 15 to 16


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> that is great irony, like being thirsty trapped on a boat, stranded in the ocean.


or being hungry at mcdonalds


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> or being hungry at mcdonalds



that makes sense. one arrives at mcdonalds to satiate. thus, you can be both hungry and full at mcdonalds.

-newton 1884


----------



## Santí (Jan 16, 2018)

Also you didn’t answer my question


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> that makes sense. one arrives at mcdonalds to satiate. thus, you can be both hungry and full at mcdonalds.
> 
> -newton 1884


People go to mcdonalds to satiate? I thought they went there to get a little closer to dying  

Have I been doing it wrong all these years?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> People go to mcdonalds to satiate? I thought they went there to get a little closer to dying
> 
> Have I been doing it wrong all these years?



yes. you dip the fries in the shake. you eat the apple pie. sometimes, you play with the toys and collectibles. such is mcdonalds. i would know. i was last there like twelve decades ago.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> twelve decades ago

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 16, 2018)

Santi said:


> Also you didn’t answer my question


there was no answer... 
every time there's a new FT chapter .. I would just waifu talk.. sometimes Flame the chapter.. 
Not sure which character u were fond of ... but i bet it was Laxus


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> there was no answer...
> every time there's a new FT chapter .. I would just waifu talk.. sometimes Flame the chapter..
> Not sure which character u were fond of ... but i bet it was Laxus



Santi likes big, bulky men.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Santí (Jan 16, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> but i bet it was Laxus



God damn right it was


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Santi likes big, bulky men.


And big, bulky women.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (Jan 16, 2018)

LADxus tbh.

@Atlantic Storm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 16, 2018)

Santi said:


> God damn right it was


I guess my detective work is still good


----------



## Katou (Jan 16, 2018)

Santi said:


> LADxus tbh.
> 
> @Atlantic Storm


oh yea... Goose was our mod .. 
i forgot that too


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 16, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> hmm ... ever heard of Cyvee or Wallachia?


Oh that's you? I remember you!


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 16, 2018)

@Babby do you still have that prime FT moment saved of everyone with a Yoko (I think) sig?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

So many bruised egos on edge these past days


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> So many bruised egos on edge these past days


Hm?


----------



## Baba (Jan 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> So many bruised egos on edge these past days


WHAT DID YOU SAY TO ME BISHHHHHHH


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> He said STEM was what he excelled at. Maybe he is an English/History double major. what a lad


Too much work for me if I can't physically realise it I can't understand it it's that simple.  It made me go into science field too doing high school years


----------



## Baba (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> He said STEM was what he excelled at. Maybe he is an English/History double major. what a lad


I'll get my grad degree in BBA Finance in 3 months and then I'll be studying to become CFA.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

@Baba


----------



## Baba (Jan 16, 2018)

R


White Wolf said:


> @Baba


Isn't that the guy who OD'd?

Good song. 

Listening to some old songs


----------



## Baba (Jan 16, 2018)

@White Wolf 
Another Favorite 
<3 Do listen.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

Baba said:


> R
> 
> Isn't that the guy who OD'd?
> 
> ...


No idea, like the lyrics


Afrojack  back when things were good

Do you listen to hardstyle ever?
If I had close neighbours they'd throw rocks at my window when I crank up the speakers
also you have to listen to the F track

ffffffff


----------



## Baba (Jan 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> No idea, like the lyrics
> 
> 
> Afrojack  back when things were good
> ...


Showtekkkk!!!!! I have listened to most of their songs. Listen to Fuck the system  I've been to their concert too 

Also, my speaker is broke ;-; If I turn up the bass, it goes skrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

kek was just listening to it 


tfw still not been to a concert or a  rave or anything, I wanted to bust 5 nuts at Tomorrowland but fucking money a bitch


----------



## Baba (Jan 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> kek was just listening to it
> 
> 
> tfw still not been to a concert or a  rave or anything, I wanted to bust 5 nuts at Tomorrowland but fucking money a bitch


Everyone up in the club is down with this rockin' 

One day


----------



## Didi (Jan 16, 2018)

Santi said:


> Wrong, it was an Mbxx solution to fix some shit regarding the servers. The true vB limitation was 10k, and it was such here up until about 2012.




No it wasn't
I distinctly remember being there for the 150k post in GB (was a huge milestone back then)
but like WW said, huge threads like that started slowing down the servers so Mbxx made it so threads would auto-close and make a new part at 2000 posts (2003 actually for some reason), and they took all the already large threads and chopped them up


it did work, forum was noticeable faster after that


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

Baba said:


> Everyone up in the club is down with this rockin'
> 
> One day


TT's 2k17 set so hype dawg


The tightrope bitch gave me hella anxiety tho if I was there I'd probly keep looking up to see if she's ded  

Even if he can be overrated af at times it was a nice watch


----------



## Stelios (Jan 16, 2018)

How many shades of gay has this chat turned into?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

Stelios said:


> How many shades of gay has this chat turned into?


93.4


----------



## Santí (Jan 16, 2018)

Didi said:


> No it wasn't
> I distinctly remember being there for the 150k post in GB (was a huge milestone back then)
> but like WW said, huge threads like that started slowing down the servers so Mbxx made it so threads would auto-close and make a new part at 2000 posts (2003 actually for some reason), and they took all the already large threads and chopped them up
> 
> ...



Nah it was 10k for a good while before it went to 2k. Check all the old Yammy FC threads and you’ll see the Tazmobot closed em after 10k.


----------



## Baba (Jan 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> TT's 2k17 set so hype dawg
> 
> 
> The tightrope bitch gave me hella anxiety tho if I was there I'd probly keep looking up to see if she's ded
> ...


I would've probably laughed if she went down  (Don't judge me)

Nothing beats DVLM set 

Do you listen to Kaskade?


----------



## Katou (Jan 16, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Oh that's you? I remember you!


did u also change names? 
who were u before?


----------



## Didi (Jan 16, 2018)

Santi said:


> Nah it was 10k for a good while before it went to 2k. Check all the old Yammy FC threads and you’ll see the Tazmobot closed em after 10k.




oh yeah they tried 10k first
still tho
wasn't a vB limitation like I tried to say, just a Mbxx limitation
cuz we had unlimited threads first


----------



## Didi (Jan 16, 2018)

also wow Cubey really embarassed himself

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Santí (Jan 16, 2018)

Didi said:


> oh yeah they tried 10k first
> still tho
> wasn't a vB limitation like I tried to say, just a Mbxx limitation
> cuz we had unlimited threads first



Yeh forgot about them 06-08 days, I was literally 13. Shit gets foggy


----------



## Santí (Jan 16, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> did u also change names?
> who were u before?



In 2013 he was... Space iirc.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 16, 2018)

when santi was still just a cute little santisimo

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 16, 2018)

I just wanna say I am scared. Scared to death.


----------



## Katou (Jan 16, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I just wanna say I am scared. Scared to death.


in my case..I'm scared of death..
but
if its ever confirmed that we can become ghost instead of Worm food.. I'll hang myself without a 2nd thought 



Santi said:


> In 2013 he was... Space iirc.


just space? 
hmm i don't recall


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 16, 2018)

He was Synnia at some point too.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 16, 2018)

No for different reasons, unrelated.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> if its ever confirmed that we can become ghost instead of Worm food.. I'll hang myself without a 2nd thought


y tho


----------



## Melodie (Jan 16, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> He was Synnia at some point too.


The story behind the name "Synnia", is tragic.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> y tho


Hey why did you leave I wanted to score some broki nudes from you dude,  don't leave a bro hanging

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Hey why did you leave I wanted to score some broki nudes from you dude,  don't leave a bro hanging


Only thing of broki's you'll get is an optimistic


----------



## Santí (Jan 16, 2018)

Wallachia how many times are you going to change your avy today? I knew you were a slut

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Only thing of broki's you'll get is an optimistic


So does that mean you got them


----------



## Katou (Jan 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> y tho


We're invisible.. we can do anything.. we don't feel hunger or bladder

best part is probably..we should be able to float.. like casper or something


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 16, 2018)

Melodie said:


> The story behind the name "Synnia", is tragic.



Go on.


----------



## Katou (Jan 16, 2018)

Santi said:


> Wallachia how many times are you going toc hange your avy today?


I have 5 different avy's of the same character .. its kinda fun switching them out over and over


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 16, 2018)

The key to immortality is at hand...


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> We're invisible.. we can do anything.. we don't feel hunger or bladder
> 
> best part is probably..we should be able to float.. like casper or something


The life of a ghost feels rather boring not being able to interact with anything, unless you could also possess people, but then you'd just be living again so it seems like a crapshoot doesn't it.


----------



## Santí (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Hey why did you leave I wanted to score some broki nudes from you dude,  don't leave a bro hanging





Mohit said:


> So does that mean you got them



Oi, you got a death wish ya punk?


----------



## Katou (Jan 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> The life of a ghost feels rather boring not being able to interact with anything, unless you could also possess people, but then you'd just be living again so it seems like a crapshoot doesn't it.


Nah.. if ghost can really Possess someone.. all those ghost movies wouldn't be Fiction too .. 
although i prefer being alone... floating.. watching in someone TV.. ( they don't even know )
I'm guessing we can't do poltergeist stuff too


----------



## Katou (Jan 16, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> The key to immortality is at hand...


Apparently .. next evolution of mankind stops aging at 21 ...

( i didn't take that from a certain movie )


----------



## Melodie (Jan 16, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Go on.


We decided to play an MMO and Sin created an elf character, he loved her design so much he decided to rename himself to that character he created. The tragic part is that Sin's PC couldn't run the game well at all, everything was extremely pixelated to say the least, and in reality it looked nothing like how he envisioned her to be

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Santi said:


> Oi, you got a death wish ya punk?


OK I was asking from @White Wolf he won't talk to me about this anymore,  but no I want to live f* insert Robin pic*


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

So I just wanna know is broki like THE gal in mafia section and are all in her harem???


----------



## Stelios (Jan 16, 2018)

Immortality is boring. I wouldn’t wanna see my loved ones die before me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 16, 2018)

Sin


----------



## Santí (Jan 16, 2018)

>From India.

For fuck sake you’re not even doing it right you dumb Pajeet, you’re supposed to say: 

“Hello beatiful. Pls send vegana open bob.”

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> So I just wanna know is broki like THE gal in mafia section and are all in her harem???



Sounds canon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Santí (Jan 16, 2018)

“Pls send bob and vagene pic”

Take notes, kid. This is how you score.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 16, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Immortality is boring. I wouldn’t wanna see my loved ones die before me.


I'll be curious how the world ends tho


----------



## Katou (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> So I just wanna know is broki like THE gal in mafia section and are all in her harem???


Lets just call her _"Queen"
_
lets be respectful to Daenerys Targeryen

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 16, 2018)

In due time. 

-cue eerie music-


----------



## Cromer (Jan 16, 2018)

Hello fingerrlings


----------



## Santí (Jan 16, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> I'll be curious how the world ends tho



In a sky of flame and light.


----------



## Katou (Jan 16, 2018)

Santi said:


> In a sky of flame and light.


I'm vouching on the movie " In the End " 
hope something similar to that...


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 16, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> did u also change names?
> who were u before?


SinRaven from 2012-2013, Space (and no caps space) from 2013-2014, Synnia from 2014-2015 and back to SinRaven from 2015 onwards. 

I was most commonly refered to as Sin in the FT section during all names tho.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 16, 2018)

Melodie said:


> We decided to play an MMO and Sin created an elf character, he loved her design so much he decided to rename himself to that character he created. The tragic part is that Sin's PC couldn't run the game well at all, everything was extremely pixelated to say the least, and in reality it looked nothing like how he envisioned her to be


Shut up miss Synnia was the most beautiful elf ever!


----------



## Santí (Jan 16, 2018)

Basically he’s just like you.

An afterthought.


----------



## Katou (Jan 16, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> SinRaven from 2012-2013, Space (and no caps space) from 2013-2014, Synnia from 2014-2015 and back to SinRaven from 2015 onwards.
> 
> I was most commonly refered to as Sin in the FT section during all names tho.


Hmm I'm starting to remember .. 
if i recall..ur one of the few that worships Lucy


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 16, 2018)

And she was named after me. Yes I decided to name myself after I created her  but the name Synnia was based on a feminised fantasy-esque version of Sin anyway!


----------



## Katou (Jan 16, 2018)

Santi said:


> Basically he’s just like you.
> 
> An afterthought.


I can hear u saying this while u throw the cigarette from ur avy

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 16, 2018)

Speaking of movies, and in the end. I thought this was funny when I first saw it:


----------



## Katou (Jan 16, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Speaking of movies, and in the end. I thought this was funny when I first saw it:


The ideal heaven people fabricated .. 
would be fun tho..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 16, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Hmm I'm starting to remember ..
> if i recall..ur one of the few that worships Lucy


Tfw I'm barely remembered despite being a prominent FT section poster at the time rip.

I didn't worship Lucy, though I liked her as a character.


----------



## Katou (Jan 16, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Tfw I'm barely remembered despite being a prominent FT section poster at the time rip.
> 
> I didn't worship Lucy, though I liked her as a character.


No worries .. i wasn't noticed too .. 

only people i remember was .. Santi (since he was everywhere at the time )
Vegetto.. HamSloth.. errr my memories... lol 

anyway it was 2 years ago.. i can't even remember FT chapters anymore
who da heck is Mard geer?


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Only thing of broki's you'll get is an optimistic


Yes you were right bro she gave me optimism


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Santi said:


> >From India.
> 
> For fuck sake you’re not even doing it right you dumb Pajeet, you’re supposed to say:
> 
> “Hello beatiful. Pls send vegana open bob.”


Teach me sensei I wanna learn the way of a pervert teach me how to be like you


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Santi said:


> “Pls send bob and vagene pic”
> 
> Take notes, kid. This is how you score.


@Underworld Broker will this work

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Santí (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Teach me sensei I wanna learn the way of a pervert teach me how to be like you



Step 1) wipe your ass with damp baby wipes.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Santí (Jan 16, 2018)

Actually that’s probably too big of a leap for you, you’re not ready for that level of enlightenment yet.

You start with leaves and bushes, then work your way up to standard toilet paper.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 16, 2018)

How I am feeling this morning in one picture.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Keep going @Santi don't stop


----------



## Didi (Jan 16, 2018)

step 1) poo in loo


----------



## Santí (Jan 16, 2018)

Didi said:


> step 1) poo in loo



He already does that, he said he wants to be like me


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 16, 2018)

Time to take a nap, worked all night. Time to put some mediation music on and power up my Ki.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 16, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> No worries .. i wasn't noticed too ..
> 
> only people i remember was .. Santi (since he was everywhere at the time )
> Vegetto.. HamSloth.. errr my memories... lol
> ...


Oh if it was 2 years ago then I wasn't active in the FT section anymore lol

My peak activity there was 2012 and 2013. So 5 years ago lmao.


----------



## Stelios (Jan 16, 2018)

Holy shit this overwatch x marvel is fucking amazing


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 16, 2018)

Santi said:


> God damn right it was

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Babby (Jan 16, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Holy fuck WHERE IS THIS NICKI MINAJ ALBUM AT????
> 
> I've been SO HYPED for like 8 months straight and it's just NOWHERE TO BE FOUND



Don't you think that's going a bit overboard? I mean I understand liking an artist but that's borderline obsessive.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 16, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Holy shit this overwatch x marvel is fucking amazing


That Genji tho

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 16, 2018)

I see @Priscilla is following in the @Araragi path of changing your set with intense frequency.


Also when did you become a mod, @Araragi?


----------



## Araragi (Jan 16, 2018)

Azeruth said:


> I see @Priscilla is following in the @Araragi path of changing your set with intense frequency.
> 
> 
> Also when did you become a mod, @Araragi?


>being tagged by ruthie

today is starting off great 

i got modded on new years. First mod of 2018

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> He says he is from there but they party in an outskirt or something else.
> he said liek 10 or 6$ and all you can drink, something crazy.
> 
> He even showed me like not legal girls who want to bang ...
> ...


Teenagers have sex yes.
It is less About Being "non legal" and more About it Being legal after 14 tbh.
As for the alchool It really depends 
You can have an all drink for About 20 dollars easy enough.
Anything less and chances are you Will be having an all drink of piss you wouldnt drink anyway.
Of course if you and 10 Friends bit a bunch of alchool and halve everything among yourselves you can indeed get a bunch of alchool.
But this Will be assuming your friends drink less than you do.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Then how do you propose to keep it out of minor's hands if it becomes legal like alcohol any old enough looking minor can buy them easily


Minors already buy drugs easily 
You Just need to have money and not that much at that.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 16, 2018)

I have to say, I've never seen anything quite like the night club there was in UK while I was living there.

5 pounds to get in, then 1 pound/liter of beer.

Doesn't exist in Brazil.

But the one time I went there it was so full that you had to lift both of your arms while dancing as to not scrub it on the people close to you.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 16, 2018)

Also I'm not the kind of person to whom any deal that involves drinking more than a liter of beer is worth it.


----------



## Catamount (Jan 16, 2018)

So, Law seriously has changed the name to Tiger and uses this avatar.
I...
Oh well.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

Catamount said:


> So, Law seriously has changed the name to Tiger and uses this avatar.
> I...
> Oh well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> He says he is from there but they party in an outskirt or something else.
> he said liek 10 or 6$ and all you can drink, something crazy.
> 
> He even showed me like not legal girls who want to bang ...
> ...



Not sure if wild or just vastly uneducated


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 16, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Not sure if wild or just vastly uneducated



To be fair our anti-AIDS policies are pretty advanced for world's standards.

State gives free condoms to poor people and cheap drugs.

But yeah we are uneducated.


----------



## Stelios (Jan 16, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> To be fair our anti-AIDS policies are pretty advanced for world's standards.
> 
> State gives free condoms to poor people and cheap drugs.
> 
> But yeah we are uneducated.



Thought to be fair Brazil is another country with resources that got fucked through history by the “civilized” ones.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 16, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Thought to be fair Brazil is another country with resources that got fucked through history by the “civilized” ones.



Yeah like when Netherlands annexed a piece of it for half a century.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 16, 2018)

I have this friend that got a degree in biology that dont use condom because he says removing the dick before cum is enough 

He has 2 kids

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Stelios (Jan 16, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Yeah like when Netherlands annexed a piece of it for half a century.



Yeah dat gold

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 16, 2018)

Shiny said:


> I have this friend that got a degree in biology that dont use condom because he says removing the dick before cum is enough
> 
> He has 2 kids



Flawless logic


----------



## Shiny (Jan 16, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Thought to be fair Brazil is another country with resources that got fucked through history by the “civilized” ones.



Now its fucked by our own people


----------



## Stelios (Jan 16, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Yeah dat gold



Why ningen it was for the gold wasn’t it?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 16, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Why ningen it was for the gold wasn’t it?



Not sure.

Maybe it was but the place they invaded didn't have much gold.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 16, 2018)

Actually it was sugar cane. That was before the gold.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 16, 2018)

Vatican has our gold

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 16, 2018)

How many players should I reach for I wonder..

Monogatari has a ton of characters


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Shiny said:


> I have this friend that got a degree in biology that dont use condom because he says removing the dick before cum is enough
> 
> He has 2 kids


his pull out game must be strong to believe that

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Tiger (Jan 16, 2018)

I don't understand the logic of signing up for a CR game and then complaining that it's fucked up late in the game.

You get no sympathy. If you cared so much about fairness and actually playing mafia, you wouldn't sign up.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Tiger said:


> I don't understand the logic of signing up for a CR game and then complaining that it's fucked up late in the game.
> 
> You get no sympathy. If you cared so much about fairness and actually playing mafia, you wouldn't sign up.


It was my first time playing here i didn't knew better


----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2018)

Babby said:


> Don't you think that's going a bit overboard? I mean I understand liking an artist but that's borderline obsessive.



You must not know about me


----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> It was my first time playing here i didn't knew better



Don't mind Law, he's mean

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 16, 2018)

@Mohit we will have shizune as next game, expect a lot of fun

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Babby (Jan 16, 2018)

Shizune said:


> You must not know about me



Evidently.


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

aw fuck was planning on watching devilman crybaby, i m so sleepy cant wait anymore gotta go 
good night guys

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Jan 16, 2018)

@Katsuargi sign up for Faves

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Shiny said:


> @Mohit we will have shizune as next game, expect a lot of fun


i hope so as long as my actions gets processed i will be happy


----------



## Cromer (Jan 16, 2018)

I only ever get here when everyone's gone...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Cromer said:


> I only ever get here when everyone's gone...



everyone is exhausted from the many fantastic conversations you weren't privy to


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 16, 2018)

how goes mafia these days?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2018)

A ghost!


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> A ghost!


this is a more worthwhile response than i got in the cb, at least this has vowels, consonants, a noun and some punctuation.
when did you become ugandan?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

hey aiya, how's everything


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> hey aiya, how's everything


pretty bored, i need something creative to do while i wait for life to move, was thinking about opening the player cards thread once every 6 months but who knows if there's even demand for such things anymore.
otherwise...nf seems slower i guess, what happened?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> pretty bored, i need something creative to do while i wait for life to move, was thinking about opening the player cards thread once every 6 months but who knows if there's even demand for such things anymore.
> otherwise...nf seems slower i guess, what happened?


I'm sure there would be, when Gina did CB cards it was a pretty active thing. 

would chalk it up mainly to winter/holiday season and people taking breaks  it goes up and down depending on people's motivation. 

when's the wedding?


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> this is a more worthwhile response than i got in the cb, at least this has vowels, consonants, a noun and some punctuation.
> when did you become ugandan?


I have learned the wey.

The wey of my people.

It's a VR Chat meme... lol

How have you been?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I have learned the wey.
> 
> The wey of my people.
> 
> ...


do u kno da wei?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

does anyone kno da wei?


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I'm sure there would be, when Gina did CB cards it was a pretty active thing.
> 
> would chalk it up mainly to winter/holiday season and people taking breaks  it goes up and down depending on people's motivation.
> 
> when's the wedding?


years end, assuming profits come through of course.

syncing up with holidays seems a decent idea for the cards, will match my most bored states too i guess, i'll just link it with the accepted sports season schedules



RemChu said:


> I have learned the wey.
> 
> The wey of my people.
> 
> ...


so this is what getting old feels like huh, that disconnect with the hip fashions
been pretty good, cant complain about anything really which is weird...unless it's about pronoun debates but we aint gonna go there...

is vr chat even worth or are you just watching it unfold from afar lol?
some of the videos i see are so out of this world sometimes


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 16, 2018)

@aiyanah player cards?


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 16, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @aiyanah player cards?


 
though one wonders if these are even cool nowadays or just nerdy artifacts


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2018)

Watching it, I will buy a vr set and play in the summer likely. Kind of my dream game. Always wanted that kind of Virtual reality type thing where people just hang out and joke.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> years end, assuming profits come through of course.
> 
> syncing up with holidays seems a decent idea for the cards, will match my most bored states too i guess, i'll just link it with the accepted sports season schedules


nice, grats dude
wish you well, it's a great thing, do you plan on kids and all that or just playing it out freestyle and see where life takes you?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

Finished act 1 of DEH and it hit me harder than I expected, it's such an emotional rollercoaster. Love the message but man. It's a  ride. 

Think I'll watch act 2 tomorrow.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Watching it, I will buy a vr set and play in the summer likely. Kind of my dream game. Always wanted that kind of Virtual reality type thing where people just hang out and joke.


omg remchu is gonna be walking around vr world playing the strangest music he can find and hovering on peoples virtual reality shoulders waiting for them to look at him and be terrified by his avatar.
or turned on...who knows really
only thing i might get vr for is that star trek shit, maybe one day a vr gta game too, that always opens up the bank account with little effort :/



White Wolf said:


> nice, grats dude
> wish you well, it's a great thing, do you plan on kids and all that or just playing it out freestyle and see where life takes you?


a few little ones, though the mother in law has ambitions for 8 grand kids which would totally break me, she'll understand i'm sure


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> a few little ones, though the mother in law has ambitions for 8 grand kids which would totally break me, she'll understand i'm sure


yikes,  that's a ride
kids are great and who knows, you're still  young long term it could happen, just hella space it out lol


----------



## Shiny (Jan 16, 2018)

@Nello what happened to you?


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Finished act 1 of DEH and it hit me harder than I expected, it's such an emotional rollercoaster. Love the message but man. It's a  ride.
> 
> Think I'll watch act 2 tomorrow.


DEH?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Shiny said:


> @Nello what happened to you?



He's joined the cafe.


----------



## Aries (Jan 16, 2018)

Tiger said:


> I don't understand the logic of signing up for a CR game and then complaining that it's fucked up late in the game.
> 
> You get no sympathy. If you cared so much about fairness and actually playing mafia, you wouldn't sign up.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2018)

hey @aiyanah if you're bored why not play


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> DEH?


Dear Evan Hansen, it's a broadway musical about a 17yr old that kills himself and a situation that spirals out of control.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Dear Evan Hansen, it's a broadway musical about a 17yr old that kills himself and a situation that spirals out of control.


Lmao this sounded like a t.v guide description

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Dear Evan Hansen, it's a broadway musical about a 17yr old that kills himself and a situation that spirals out of control.


Geez, you really like dark stuff. D:


----------



## Nello (Jan 16, 2018)

Shiny said:


> @Nello what happened to you?





Zatch Braff said:


> He's joined the cafe.


I never stay anywhere for long

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> yikes,  that's a ride
> kids are great and who knows, you're still  young long term it could happen, just hella space it out lol


that's a lot of kids man, beds and rooms aren't cheap by most metrics
food can be covered though
but yeah definitely not having that many lmao



Shizune said:


> hey @aiyanah if you're bored why not play


role madness is lowkey what got me to stop playing mafia to begin with lol, too many things i could get hit with.
i would also totally inactifag which is no fun for anyone especially you who made the game lol
you'll find good peeps for it


----------



## Aries (Jan 16, 2018)

Ill return at MafiaMania looking for redemption

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 16, 2018)

@aiyanah can I get one pretty please?


----------



## Stelios (Jan 16, 2018)

U know de way?


----------



## Stelios (Jan 16, 2018)

Welcome back @aiyanah good to see your name active again.


----------



## Stelios (Jan 16, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2018)

This is one of the greatest songs and music videos ever created EVER
​


----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2018)

I've never bottomed but this song makes me want to


----------



## Stelios (Jan 16, 2018)

Gets me every fucking time


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 16, 2018)

Araragi said:


> >being tagged by ruthie
> 
> today is starting off great
> 
> i got modded on new years. First mod of 2018


Congrats Laddy!  

Miss you..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Araragi (Jan 16, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Congrats Laddy!
> 
> Miss you..


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 16, 2018)

Catamount said:


> So, Law seriously has changed the name to Tiger and uses this avatar.
> I...
> Oh well.


Cat when are you gonna come back full time I need you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2018)

Aladdin is in my personal top 5 most missed players.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2018)

@Araragi would you consider joining a smaller game? I'll probably host HST Mafia 4 soon, you can click through my sig to see what the first 3 were like.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 16, 2018)

@aiyanah wow relic of the past. Come and fluff a game again someday.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2018)

​


----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2018)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Araragi (Jan 16, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Aladdin is in my personal top 5 most missed players.


 



Shizune said:


> @Araragi would you consider joining a smaller game? I'll probably host HST Mafia 4 soon, you can click through my sig to see what the first 3 were like.


hm possibly since it seems small enough. Might conflict with my schedule since the school semester starts back soon but tag me when you're getting the sign up thread ready and I'll let you know.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2018)

​


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> It was my first time playing here i didn't knew better



Imo CR's games are worthy it for the funny and epic moments.

But if you expect actual competition you're looking at the wrong place.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Imo CR's games are worthy it for the funny and epic moments.
> 
> But if you expect actual competition you're looking at the wrong place.


He could have ended the game in a natural fashion no?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> He could have ended the game in a natural fashion no?



Troll is prone to ever consume itself, for it is the hungry ouroboros that craves higher highs and lower lows.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> He could have ended the game in a natural fashion no?



Wouldn't even be the third time he does not.

Tho I reckon a tie is a new thing


----------



## Shiny (Jan 16, 2018)

Nothing in that game made any sense

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2018)

This ability, you can fuck literally everything except for goku, vegeta, zamusa faction, and jiren

this ability really powerful and will save you from anything unless you get hit by the top tiers.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 16, 2018)

Lol hardly.

If your head wasn't so far up your own ass, you would have noticed I was calling out those who bitch and moan at you in your games, not you.

If they're going to whine, why sign up? You're a known commodity. You host bastard games. And as long as people know that when they sign up, they're at fault for getting upset about it. *Clearly* a lot of people enjoy bastard games.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2018)

Swing on him Aries, DO IT


----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2018)

Honestly I hope if/when Law wins the lifetime achievement award Aries runs on that stage and swings on him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 16, 2018)

BAH GAWD ITS CHAOSREAPER WITH A STEEL CHAIR


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 16, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Lol hardly.
> 
> If your head wasn't so far up your own ass, you would have noticed I was calling out those who bitch and moan at you in your games, not you.
> 
> If they're going to whine, why sign up? You're a known commodity. You host bastard games. And as long as people know that when they sign up, they're at fault for getting upset about it. *Clearly* a lot of people enjoy bastard games.



Maybe that gif is not aimed at you either.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Tiger (Jan 16, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Maybe that gif is not aimed at you either.



Perhaps.

If so, I would need assistance dislodging my foot.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 16, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Can we please show our appreciation for Nighty in here for a moment?
> 
> Someone is trying to tell her there's a group of people who secretly talk shit about her every day.
> 
> Regardless of whether that's true or not, I reckon we really like her 'round these parts and there's 2 of us to every 1 of them.


Kiddo is the thoughest girl obd ever had.
@Neyeghty the Meyeghty has made a couple of manchilds run away like bitches more than once while she was 13.
Imo she doesnt need us lol

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Aries (Jan 16, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Lol hardly.
> 
> If your head wasn't so far up your own ass, you would have noticed I was calling out those who bitch and moan at you in your games, not you.
> 
> If they're going to whine, why sign up? You're a known commodity. You host bastard games. And as long as people know that when they sign up, they're at fault for getting upset about it. *Clearly* a lot of people enjoy bastard games.



That gif was in general you just happen to be the 1st person I saw who said my name in this thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 16, 2018)

That lifetime award should be given to someone who's more or less retired. Give it to law. I still got some life left in me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Old 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 16, 2018)

I love nighty and I love to hate her

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2018)

Aries said:


> That lifetime award should be given to someone who's more or less retired. Give it to law. I still got some life left in me



True, let's face it Law is old as hell. Who knows how much longer he'll be around to accept this award?

I mean he just got married, and as everyone knows the next step after that is death.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Old 2


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 16, 2018)

Aries said:


> That lifetime award should be given to someone who's more or less retired. Give it to law. I still got some life left in me


You're both pretty much retired players. As a host Law is still in prime condition.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> I love nighty and I love to hate her



What did you think of that drama last night


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> What did you think of that drama last night


I don't follow forum drama so no clue.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2018)

This is a quick, efficient, ruthless DRAG.​


----------



## Aries (Jan 16, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> You're both pretty much retired players. As a host Law is still in old condition.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2018)

She said,

_You can talk slick all the way down to the welfare
Ask the IRS bitch, I'm paying for your healthcare_​


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> I don't follow forum drama so no clue.



starts here


----------



## Catamount (Jan 16, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Cat when are you gonna come back full time I need you


Beautiful liar


----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2018)

Er, why wasn't Cubey banned for that?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Er, why wasn't Cubey banned for that?



nighty must not care?


----------



## Didi (Jan 16, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 16, 2018)

@Aries : We have to tell him to slow down hes making roles for Favorites VIII so fast. A tiger taking back his girl from the lazy lion.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2018)

Yeah the joke of it all is Cubey going on and on about he beat Nighty/won something when all he did was convince several people that he's actually disturbed and needs serious help

Nighty remains that bitch, he remains bitter


----------



## Catamount (Jan 16, 2018)

Shiieeeet...


----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2018)

Also maybe I'm old fashioned but it kiiiiills me how apparently activity has moved off NF and to Discord channels, and then people think they're hot for turning around and telling you that your name gets slandered in a Discord channel you're not in

Like bitch you are soft and weak as all hell for doing all this talking behind my back and none of it to my face. Not a single one of my friends spends much time talking shit about NFers behind their backs. Real bitches are here for a real purpose like mafia. Y'all bottom feeding, drama loving bitches spend most of your time talking about random internet nobodies behind their backs because that's how empty your lives are. Like y'all really get your validation by getting together in a group and shitting on other people. It's so vapid, shallow and insecure. It's weakness.

If you aren't tagging me in a post, I do not give a darn what you are saying about me. Ain't nobody got the time.


----------



## Didi (Jan 16, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm just saying Cubey's soft ass went off about how Nighty's name gets dragged through the mud in some random Discord channel like there's a single bitch who cares. Nighty must have a hoe SHOOK if they keep her name in their mouth but NEVER to her face.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 16, 2018)

This is overall weak drama compared to some of the bloodbaths in 2013. Especially as almost none of it is related to what went down in games.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 16, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 16, 2018)

Tiger said:


> I don't understand the logic of signing up for a CR game and then complaining that it's fucked up late in the game.
> 
> You get no sympathy. If you cared so much about fairness and actually playing mafia, you wouldn't sign up.


Imagine yourself playing one of those "catch the toy With a claw kind of games"
You know the games may as Well be rigged  and that in the end you will pay much more than the toy is worth it.
However people still play it and complain the toy is rigged when they cant catch shit.
Why do they play ? 
Because deep inside them there is a  @Platinum asking them to have hope the game Will at least be fun

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Imagine yourself playing one of those "catch the toy With a claw kind of games"
> You know the games may as Well be rigged  and that in the end you will pay much more than the toy is worth it.
> However people still play it and complain the toy is rigged when they cant catch shit.
> Why do they play ?
> Because deep inside them there is a  @Platinum asking them to have hope the game Will at least be fun



I feel bad for you because you invested so much time in the game and were the über town only to be foiled by logic that made no sense. why did night phases suddenly stop having the god of destruction tournaments?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 16, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Imagine yourself playing one of those "catch the toy With a claw kind of games"
> You know the games may as Well be rigged  and that in the end you will pay much more than the toy is worth it.
> However people still play it and complain the toy is rigged when they cant catch shit.
> Why do they play ?
> Because deep inside them there is a  @Platinum asking them to have hope the game Will at least be fun



grandpa was sure you were zamasu to the point he sent an action to destroy half your abilities( while knewing you were rolecrushed) and haiked you


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

WHY DID GRANDPA DELETE ME? WE NEVER EVEN SPOKE IN THE GAME


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

and who made me play rock paper scissors with ava


----------



## Aries (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 16, 2018)

Didnt read yet
But basically kiddo's made another manchild go into a meltdown?
What  you guys call drama i call thursday night.
I legit cant count the amount of dudes that chick burned back in the day


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Didnt read yet
> But basically kiddo's made another manchild go into a meltdown?
> What  you guys call drama i call thursday night.
> I legit cant count the amount of dudes that chick burned back in the day



you should have kept the quotes for us to see


----------



## Platinum (Jan 16, 2018)

I always feel like an old shit because today's 'drama' hardly feels like the drama of early nf.

Probably a good thing tbf.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 16, 2018)

Just watched devilman first episode, the fuck was that


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2018)

Here we go again


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Just watched devilman first episode, the fuck was that



rem's new game.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

NO, @Shiny THAT WAS A GOOD DAD JOKE. IT WAS NOT OLD.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God (Jan 16, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I'm just saying Cubey's soft ass went off about how Nighty's name gets dragged through the mud in some random Discord channel like there's a single bitch who cares. Nighty must have a hoe SHOOK if they keep her name in their mouth but NEVER to her face.



Nicki minaj sucks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 16, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I always feel like an old shit because today's 'drama' hardly feels like the drama of early nf.
> 
> Probably a good thing tbf.


Were you active when she and the regulars raided Peddogeto for saying "there is nothing wrong with having sex with teens if they consent" ?
Hell do you remember how she made mapsk section ban himself for over an year by calling him a "degenerated who faps to man eating ants" on his birthday?
THAT was wild.
Kiddo can be an absurd bitch when she wants

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 16, 2018)

@Cubey before you bother quoting me 
I didnt read the thread


----------



## Shiny (Jan 16, 2018)

There was this dude that negged me for 2 years after i ruined a marvis fairy tail thread talking about her  in a pornographic way

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 16, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Were you active when she and the regulars raided Peddogeto for saying "there is nothing wrong with having sex with teens if they consent" ?
> Hell do you remember how she made mapsk section ban himself for over an year by calling him a "degenerated who faps to man eating ants" on his birthday?
> THAT was wild.
> Kiddo can be an absurd bitch when she wants



I don't recall this.

But I was active during The Dramadome, which was an era of prime internet edginess.


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Imo CR's games are worthy it for the funny and epic moments.
> 
> But if you expect actual competition you're looking at the wrong place.


Well fun and meme asides one plays mafia to be part of that competition and in the end learning that was all for nothing the game was just brushed aside it feels frustrating

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 16, 2018)

Shiny said:


> There was this dude that negged me for 2 years after i ruined a marvis fairy tail thread talking about her  in a pornographic way



Shiny, will you please have a seat over there?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Just watched devilman first episode, the fuck was that


I know right I haven't even gotten to third episode yet the shit excluded quickly.  That club scene was something else

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 16, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Shiny, will you please have a seat over there?


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> WHY DID GRANDPA DELETE ME? WE NEVER EVEN SPOKE IN THE GAME


It was for the memes bro for the memes the whole game was for the memes imo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God (Jan 16, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Didnt read yet
> But basically kiddo's made another manchild go into a meltdown?
> What  you guys call drama i call thursday night.
> I legit cant count the amount of dudes that chick burned back in the day



No ones melting down, you 2013 newfag or whatever the fuck you are. You just got your obd starter kit, I’ve been causing mayhem for years. Don’t get slaughtered.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 16, 2018)

Trying to be big shit in a anime/manga forum


----------



## God (Jan 16, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Trying to be big shit in a anime/manga forum



No ones trying, I am big shit

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I feel bad for you because you invested so much time in the game and were the über town only to be foiled by logic that made no sense. why did night phases suddenly stop having the god of destruction tournaments?


What happened to the super dragon Ball that you and me won in the first night........ 
WATCH THE NEXT EPISODE OF DRAGONBALL Z TO FIND OUT!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 16, 2018)

Cubey said:


> No ones melting down, you 2013 newfag or whatever the fuck you are. You just got your obd starter kit, I’ve been causing mayhem for years. Don’t get slaughtered.



This is why Cubey is The Darkest of Days

He's been up against better, just take a look at his face.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> What happened to the super dragon Ball that you and me won in the first night........
> WATCH THE NEXT EPISODE OF DRAGONBALL Z TO FIND OUT!!!!!!!



Previously on DRAGON BALL ZZZZZZ, Mohit and Zatch won the first ever tournament to dec---

JIREN. JIREN JIREN. PRIDE TROOPERS. FRIEZA. GOKU BLACK. GAME IS OVER.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 16, 2018)

How long is ava's ban?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Shiny said:


> How long is ava's ban?



a week. no one told me how long wad's is, tho


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Previously on DRAGON BALL ZZZZZZ, Mohit and Zatch won the first ever tournament to dec---
> 
> JIREN. JIREN JIREN. PRIDE TROOPERS. FRIEZA. GOKU BLACK. GAME IS OVER.


It felt like a Game where no matter what you do the game is gonna end up in the exact way the host sees fit.  I kept sending action after action to basically find out that this game was only between broki Santi tend gramps where we were just NPC of the game where no matter what they do it doesn't affect the whole out come of the actual game

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 16, 2018)

Didnt' wad get  like...3 "perma" bans already?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## God (Jan 16, 2018)

Platinum said:


> This is why Cubey is The Darkest of Days
> 
> He's been up against better, just take a look at his face.



When it comes to calling people names, I am simply the best there is


----------



## Shiny (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> It felt like a Game where no matter what you do the game is gonna end up in the exact way the host sees fit.  I kept sending action after action to basically find out that this game was only between broki Santi tend gramps where we were just NPC of the game where no matter what they do it doesn't affect the whole out come of the actual game





:letgo

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 16, 2018)

Thorin said:


> whats a good choice for painkillers


Cynide


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 16, 2018)

Mohit said:


> It felt like a Game where no matter what you do the game is gonna end up in the exact way the host sees fit.  I kept sending action after action to basically find out that this game was only between broki Santi tend gramps where we were just NPC of the game where no matter what they do it doesn't affect the whole out come of the actual game



That's how it felt, yeah. like the game had its own internal narrative and he wanted it to go a certain way. I don't really care, just wish I had known that before joining the game.



Shiny said:


> Didnt' wad get  like...3 "perma" bans already?



This one is serious because of the videos, and he has to agree if he wants mods to say how long his ban is, and I don't think he did. we'll see.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2018)

Cubey said:


> When it comes to calling people names, I am simply the best there is



Okay, you are getting a little too up your own ass now Cubert.

Settle down, or you will have to face me next in the internet kumite

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 17, 2018)

I just lost in the finals of the pokemon tournament, and I'm sad. I misplayed so badly and was tipsy. but i feel bad saying that to the other guy who played well. sounds like i'm making excuses. (which I am )

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 17, 2018)

Oxicodine


----------



## Matariki (Jan 17, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Cynide



excuse me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 17, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I just lost in the finals of the pokemon tournament, and I'm sad. I misplayed so badly and was tipsy. but i feel bad saying that to the other guy who played well. sounds like i'm making excuses. (which I am )




That tournament was very good. Mods need to move their ass and give more prizes with that type of tournament


----------



## Avito (Jan 17, 2018)

Thorin said:


> excuse me


Yes it can kill you along with all of your pain period


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 17, 2018)

Shiny said:


> That tournament was very good. Mods need to move their ass and give more prizes with that type of tournament



I think there's another one in the works, but it might be little cup, as per the champion's wishes.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 17, 2018)

@Thorin why you message me and just go away?


----------



## Avito (Jan 17, 2018)

Shiny said:


> @Thorin why you message me and just go away?


The fuck did he really took the Cynide like I told him someone send an ambulance to his house if you they know where he lives

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jan 17, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Okay, you are getting a little too up your own ass now Cubert.
> 
> Settle down, or you will have to face me next in the internet kumite



Seems like you have a deathwish


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2018)

Cubey said:


> Seems like you have a deathwish



I am the Shadow to your Infinite The Hedgehog Cubey.

You cannot defeat me.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2018)

Cubey bitching out the moment he realizes he might have to step into the ring with me.

I truly am the Shadow to your Infinite .


----------



## God (Jan 17, 2018)

Alright bitch if you wanna go, we can go.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2018)

Cubey said:


> Alright bitch if you wanna go, we can go.



You already submitted to me like a good boy Cubert.

You cannot save face. 

Just go home and lick your wounds, and i'll call for you when you are needed .


----------



## God (Jan 17, 2018)

Platinum said:


> You already submitted to me like a good boy Cubert.
> 
> You cannot save face.
> 
> Just go home and lick your wounds, and i'll call for you when you are needed .



I was trying to keep a friendship alive but if you want to get eaten alive, step up cunt.


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2018)

You know they say that all hosts are created equal, but you look at me and you look at insert player here and you can see that statement is not true. See, normally if you go play another game, you got a 50/50 chance of winning. But I'm a genetic freak and I'm not normal! So you got a 25%, AT BEST, at beat me. Then you add Platinum to the mix, your chances of winning drastic go down. See the 3 way, at Mafiamania, you got a 33 1/3 chance of winning, but I, I got a 66 and 2/3 chance of winning, because Platinum KNOWS he can't beat me and he's not even gonna try!

So insert player here, you take your 33 1/3 chance, minus my 25% chance and you got an 8 1/3 chance of winning at my game. But then you take my 75% chance of winning, if we was to go one on one, and then add 66 2/3 per cents, I got 141 2/3 chance of winning at Mafiamania. See Guys, the numbers don't lie, and they spell disaster for you at Mafiamania.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2018)

Cubey said:


> I was trying to keep a friendship alive but if you want to get eaten alive, step up cunt.



I-it's not like I like you or anything! 

No need to be tsundere little Cube. You will always hold a special place in my kokoro .


----------



## God (Jan 17, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I-it's not like I like you or anything!
> 
> No need to be tsundere little Cube. You will always hold a special place in my kokoro .



Fuck up bitch, we won’t be friends if you challenge me and I’ll tear you to shreds.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 17, 2018)

Thorin said:


> guess illll try thiss hhinks


It’ll work I promise


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2018)

Cubey said:


> Fuck up bitch, we won’t be friends if you challenge me and I’ll tear you to shreds.



Cubey, you cannot save face.

You submitted like a good boy, so you can drop the act.

I am a titan that you cannot surpass. 

Only Aries or Crimson Dragoon are allowed to defeat me.


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2018)

Cubey is the Jason Todd to your batman platinum.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2018)

You need more edge to achieve your perfect form Cubey. You can do better than this.

You have to be sharpest of blades.


----------



## God (Jan 17, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Cubey, you cannot save face.
> 
> You submitted like a good boy, so you can drop the act.
> 
> ...



You stupid bitch, I’m trying to continue a 8-year long friendship. When I destroy you, you will forever remain with sand in your smug little vagina.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2018)

Cubey said:


> You stupid bitch, I’m trying to continue a 8-year long friendship. When I destroy you, you will forever remain with sand in your smug little vagina.



That is better. You are returning to your old self cubey.

But you need to attack me more personally. 

You should know my insecurities by now, exploit those while being just a little too mean about it to make me have thoughts of if you are joshing me or not. 

I know you can do it, so let's get there; together .


----------



## God (Jan 17, 2018)

Platinum said:


> That is better. You are returning to your old self cubey.
> 
> But you need to attack me more personally.
> 
> ...



“I’m gonna articulate how flamewars generally go among shitlords to show how knowledgeable I am in the art of flaming”

No, you cocky little shit-talker. If you wanna be the best, you have to come get the King


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2018)

The Platman animated edit series 

I like the sound of it. I mean we already got great comparisons

Batman-Platinum
The Joker-CR
2-Face/Harvey Dent-WAD
Ra al Ghul-Law
Mr. Freeze- Dr. White
Catwoman-Pou
Harley Quinn-UB
Bane-Vasto
Black Mask-Didi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2018)

I am an enigma that is hard for a fledgling edgelord like Cubert to unravel.

He likes the same music I do, so he can't insult me there. I recommended him a good portion of shit he likes in media, so he can't harm my superior tastes.

His sentimentality keeps him from being too personal. That is why he's weak. 

Edge can never overcome Hope, for it is the bastard child of Rage. 



Cubey said:


> “I’m gonna articulate how flamewars generally go among shitlords to show how knowledgeable I am in the art of flaming”
> 
> No, you cocky little shit-talker. If you wanna be the best, you have to come get the King



If I wanted to come at the King, I would come at the king. But i'm just here talking to the court jester, laughing at the untold joke that he is unaware of being the punchline to.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2018)

Aries said:


> The Platman animated edit series
> 
> I like the sound of it. I mean we already got great comparisons
> 
> ...



I mean, I hate to agree...but:

Nightwing - WPK
Red Hood - Cubey
Tim Drake - DDL

does work pretty well


----------



## God (Jan 17, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I am an enigma that is hard for a fledgling edgelord like Cubert to unravel.
> 
> He likes the same music I do, so he can't insult me there. I recommended him a good portion of shit he likes in media, so he can't harm my superior tastes.
> 
> ...



You were just on my dick calling me the darkest of days and sharpest of blades. You cry about not receiving enough props from the denizens of the mafia section. Looks like you’ll have to find a new buddy to listen to your *sniff sniff* tragic unfair declined respect. It’s a shame people don’t recognize all your great write-ups and whatever the fuck else you bitch to me in private about.

Hint: you are an average as fuck host who doesn’t deserve any more credit than he’s been given.


----------



## God (Jan 17, 2018)

Poor platinum 

Never getting praise for his mediocre hosting


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2018)

Cubey said:


> You were just on my dick calling me the darkest of days and sharpest of blades. You cry about not receiving enough props from the denizens of the mafia section. Looks like you’ll have to find a new buddy to listen to your *sniff sniff* tragic unfair declined respect. It’s a shame people don’t recognize all your great write-ups and whatever the fuck else you bitch to me in private about.
> 
> Hint: you are an average as fuck host who doesn’t deserve any more credit than he’s been given.



This is better. 

But, those aren't really things i'm self-conscious about. Writeups are about the only thing I know i'm good at still.

I would say i'm more insecure about my ability to make games interesting while still being balanced, which is something i'm still working on after not having made a game for years.

The best way to hurt me is to remind me the Lakers have sucked for 4 years, and will probably suck for another 2 at least


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2018)

Cubey said:


> Poor platinum
> 
> Never getting praise for his mediocre hosting



The  emote is always really condescending, but the blob one reeks of try hard.

You need to be edgy enough to cut a perfect slice through a person's insecurities.

Work on this my Cubert Todd.


----------



## Avito (Jan 17, 2018)

Aries said:


> Harley Quinn-UB





Aries said:


> The Joker-CR


wow did you just got dibs on broki @White Wolf you should better see this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I mean, I hate to agree...but:
> 
> Nightwing - WPK
> Red Hood - Cubey
> ...



Its a shame though can't find a series where all 3 appear. Best I can get is pretty much the DC animated verse. Batman Brave and the bold is another good series think would make a cool edit series. Considering other is winning I'm also looking at other comic series. A xmen one could pass. Plat being the Proffessor X to my Magneto


----------



## God (Jan 17, 2018)

Platinum said:


> This is better.
> 
> But, those aren't really things i'm self-conscious about. Writeups are about the only thing I know i'm good at still.
> 
> ...



No no, you can try hiding your sensitive little ego but I’m just gonna go ahead and let you know the truth:

Your games are mediocre, sometimes boring and deserve no particular recognition. You keep whining to me about it like a bitch in private, it’s fucking annoying but I’m a fucking awesome friend so I give you a shoulder to lean on.

The whole acting nonchalant and superior Schtick isn’t working btw.


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2018)

Mohit said:


> wow did you just got dibs on broki @White Wolf you should better see this



 her loyalty to team troll makes her one of my most valuable members. The 2nd in command.


----------



## Avito (Jan 17, 2018)

Aries said:


> her loyalty to team troll makes her one of my most valuable members. The 2nd in command.


hmm team troll whats that is there a seat left for me i would like to join in too


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2018)

Cubey said:


> No no, you can try hiding your sensitive little ego but I’m just gonna go ahead and let you know the truth:
> 
> Your games are mediocre, sometimes boring and deserve no particular recognition. You keep whining to me about it like a bitch in private, it’s fucking annoying but I’m a fucking awesome friend so I give you a shoulder to lean on.
> 
> The whole acting nonchalant and superior Schtick isn’t working btw.



See Cubey, this kind of thing doesn't make me second-guess if you are being honest when I know better. When I know you are excited and return to the section to play my games, the whole ploy of 'nah man, you actually suck.' doesn't phase me. I know you love me, now and forever.

Now if you said 'Platinum, your writeups are over-rated because you an insular retard who relies on years old jokes that only 8 people get to work.' Then, I would feel a little wounded. 

"Mediocre, sometimes boring" isn't harsh enough, or specific enough to make me doubt your love for the paragon of your little blocky life: Me.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jan 17, 2018)

@Platinum why the fuck are you sending me private messages on discord trying to act friendly you little bitch. When I show you respect in front of everyone, you try and shit on me. You cowardly fucking weasel


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2018)

Mohit said:


> hmm team troll whats that is there a seat left for me i would like to join in too



Welcome to Team Hope comrade.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2018)

Cubey said:


> @Platinum why the fuck are you sending me private messages on discord trying to act friendly you little bitch. When I show you respect in front of everyone, you try and shit on me. You cowardly fucking weasel



This is all a joke that you are the punchline of.

Your lack of awareness just makes you all the cuter my little footstool


----------



## God (Jan 17, 2018)

Platinum said:


> See Cubey, this kind of thing doesn't make me second-guess if you are being honest when I know better. When I know you are excited and return to the section to play my games, the whole ploy of 'nah man, you actually suck.' doesn't phase me. I know you love me, now and forever.
> 
> Now if you said 'Platinum, your writeups are over-rated because you an insular retard who relies on years old jokes that only 8 people get to work.' Then, I would feel a little wounded.
> 
> "Mediocre, sometimes boring" isn't harsh enough, or specific enough to make me doubt your love for the paragon of your little blocky life: Me.



No I’m not a nerdy bookworm who’s gonna go through a thousand words to insult you. Your games are strictly unimpressive and that’s why no one gives you any serious consideration.

I don’t feel excited to play your games, they’re a fucking chore that I do to back up my boy. No longer.


----------



## God (Jan 17, 2018)

Platinum said:


> This is all a joke that you are the punchline of.
> 
> Your lack of awareness just makes you all the cuter my little footstool



I-I-it was planned all along guys


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2018)

Mohit said:


> hmm team troll whats that is there a seat left for me i would like to join in too



Team Troll is a way of life. Everything chaotic is just a foundation to team troll motto such as Shitposting. 



Trollbeard accepts all to his ragteam of troll pirates

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2018)

Cubey said:


> I-I-it was planned all along guys



One day Cubey.

One day we can fight as equals. 

Until then, i'll get your bed ready for you at the foot of my own.


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2018)

@Mohit you can be the future. Abandon hope.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2018)

People in Team Hope don't even believe in it. WPK is already jaded and it didn't take ddl long before he reached that state either. Team Hope was so bad Dr. White tried to make team balance a thing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2018)

Its a sinking ship. They will all leave leaving Plat alone waving his flag trying to corrupt the youth in his unmarked van.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2018)

Now, me and Cubert were just friendly sparring, but insulting Hope will bring the thunder Aries.

We know Troll is the washed up faction. Not only another game sputtering out, sending you desperately searching for answers, but you have yet to leave even a single member who can carry on your mantle as time continues to gnaw away at your vigor.

Troll is just another faction cosigned to the dustbin of history alongside art and beauty.


----------



## God (Jan 17, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Now, me and Cubert were just friendly sparring,



No we weren’t bitch. I warned you not to challenge me. Backing out now like “he he it-it was just friendly sparring guys ”

Isn’t gonna save you.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 17, 2018)

this was a dumb thread to catch up on

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jan 17, 2018)

Platinum said:


> ?
> 
> Now i'm actually doubting you.
> 
> You are aware that I was considering this basically as a friendly verbal sparring match, right?



I told you I would tear you apart and break this friendship if you challenged me. Now drink down my load.


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> this was a dumb thread to catch up on


Let them have their fun

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2018)

Cubey said:


> No we weren’t bitch. I warned you not to challenge me. Backing out now like “he he it-it was just friendly sparring guys ”
> 
> Isn’t gonna save you.



Okay, you aren't being serious. Got it.


----------



## God (Jan 17, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Okay, you aren't being serious. Got it.



Who the fuck are you playing with?


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Now, me and Cubert were just friendly sparring, but insulting Hope will bring the thunder Aries.
> 
> We know Troll is the washed up faction. Not only another game sputtering out, sending you desperately searching for answers, but you have yet to leave even a single member who can carry on your mantle as time continues to gnaw away at your vigor.
> 
> Troll is just another faction cosigned to the dustbin of history alongside art and beauty.



Troll has been running strong since 2011 plat, while hope had flashes of sparks here and there it was running on life support while Trolls flames never could be distinguished. You couldn't carry the flames of hope so you had to pass it down. The way of troll is a way of life, i have no successor since no one has been able to knock me off my throne. I do not need a successor. I found something greater in UB and those who follow my path...

I found a family... I will continue to fight for this cause platinum so no one has to bear this burden. It is troll that will unite this community

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 17, 2018)

Aries said:


> People in Team Hope don't even believe in it. WPK is already jaded and it didn't take ddl long before he reached that state either. Team Hope was so bad Dr. White tried to make team balance a thing


Team Troll has gone too far


----------



## Avito (Jan 17, 2018)

Legend said:


> @Mohit you can be the future. Abandon hope.


i m just too optimistic i can't abandon hope. i m still signing up for future aries games hoping they will be better

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2018)

Don't make something out of this that it was not Dr. White. 

It was nothing of the sort, Cubey is just a little too good at this.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 17, 2018)

Cubey said:


> Sideways-talkin ass pussy.


Crackerjack ass eatin, nappy headed ass hoe.


----------



## Avito (Jan 17, 2018)

So wait you cant be both team hope and team troll ???


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2018)

Mohit said:


> i m just too optimistic i can't abandon hope. i m still signing up for future aries games hoping they will be better



You are the most hopeful of us all then.

Welcome to Team Hope.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 17, 2018)

Mohit starting team abuse enabler.


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Team Troll has gone too far



Not far enough. Team Troll will be the drill that pierces the mafia heavens.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2018)

Mohit said:


> So wait you cant be both team hope and team troll ???



The greatest troll Platinum pulled was convincing the mafia community hope existed


----------



## Avito (Jan 17, 2018)

Platinum said:


> You are the most hopeful of us all then.
> 
> Welcome to Team Hope.


i guess i still do it for the memes but threr is a little hope left in me its a bit green in my yellow, if you get this Green lantern reference


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 17, 2018)

Did fallout 4 come out with some new dlc?


----------



## God (Jan 17, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Crackerjack ass eatin, nappy headed ass hoe.



Weak bars. I run circles around you inferior bitches.


----------



## Avito (Jan 17, 2018)

Aries said:


> The greatest troll Platinum pulled was convincing the mafia community hope existed


wow he is legend then not actual @Legend he seemed team troll


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 17, 2018)

Mohit said:


> i guess i still do it for the memes but threr is a little hope left in me its a bit green in my yellow, if you get this Green lantern reference



no one reads comics


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 17, 2018)

Cubey said:


> Weak bars. I run circles around you inferior bitches.


Boooiiiiii, kick rocks with your Cardi B ass.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2018)

But, just for any future clarification (if it wasn't obvious). 

That was friendly bants between me and cubert. I regard young block man as a good internet friend, and that was a fun harkening back to a bygone era.

...but he is still the Infinite to my Shadow


----------



## Avito (Jan 17, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> no one reads comics


fuck  off dude everyone reads comics they are awesome specially if they are DC 
btw you should totally get on Doomsday Clock so far so good 2 issues in

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 17, 2018)

Platinum said:


> But, just for any future clarification (if it wasn't obvious).
> 
> That was friendly bants between me and cubert. I regard young block man as a good internet friend, and that was a fun harkening back to a bygone era.
> 
> ...but he is still the Infinite to my Shadow


I had your back. I thought so too but then acreen shots came out and I was like

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2018)

Mohit said:


> wow he is legend then not actual @Legend he seemed team troll


You would be wise to accept Order into your life young one. We can make mafia history and lead the community into a better tomorrow.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2018)

Mohit said:


> fuck  off dude everyone reads comics they are awesome specially if they are DC
> btw you should totally get on Doomsday Clock so far so good 2 issues in


You truly have good taste. Mister Miracle is very good too.


----------



## poutanko (Jan 17, 2018)

Platinum said:


> You are the most hopeful of us all then.
> 
> Welcome to Team Hope.


...after Ruffruff you recruited Mohit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2018)

I am da Game ah


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2018)

Mohit said:


> So wait you cant be both team hope and team troll ???


Nope.


----------



## poutanko (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2018)

poutanko said:


> ...after Ruffruff you recruited Mohit


It's a wild bunny

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2018)

Pou the catwoman of mafia section

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 17, 2018)

Legend said:


> You truly have good taste. Mister Miracle is very good too.


mister miracle hmm OK will give it a try although i only read stuff batman related tbh


----------



## Avito (Jan 17, 2018)

Legend said:


> Nope.


i gotta banish the little green left in me then and totally embrace the dark side


----------



## God (Jan 17, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> True, true. Nice to see some clarity from you young boi



Weak af. Stay salty forever.


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2018)

Aries said:


> Pou the catwoman of mafia section


Quiet you.


Mohit said:


> mister miracle hmm OK will give it a try although i only read stuff batman related tbh


It's written by the same writer who writes the main Batman series


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 17, 2018)

poutanko said:


>


Don't get the others hopes up, you are team balance

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2018)

Mohit said:


> i gotta banish the little green left in me then and totally embrace the dark side


There is always a 3rd option. Walk the path of Order.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 17, 2018)

Cubey said:


> Weak af. Stay salty forever.


You give yourself too much credit if you think your existence could ever make me salty young boiil


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 17, 2018)

Also balance is inherently affiliated with team order, so no friendly fire.


----------



## Avito (Jan 17, 2018)

Legend said:


> It's written by the same writer who writes the main Batman series


oh then it totally be worth my time the current rebirth run of batman is just too awesome if its anything in that vicinity i will be hooked


----------



## God (Jan 17, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> You give yourself too much credit if you think your existence could ever make me salty young boiil



The fact that you keep talking sideways about me and bringing me up in convos shows me you’re alreadu burning with seething rage and hate. You can put on a front like you’re all whatever but we both we know I sonned you.


----------



## poutanko (Jan 17, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Don't get the others hopes up, you are team balance


...but Plat said I was part of his team 
Should be renamed team Hopeless

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 17, 2018)

Cubey said:


> The fact that you keep talking sideways about me and bringing me up in convos shows me you’re alreadu burning with seething rage and hate. You can put on a front like you’re all whatever but we both we know I sonned you.


You're entitled to your headcannon as always young cubert, but you should do somethig constructive with your fantasies like write some good NF fanfiction.


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Also balance is inherently affiliated with team order, so no friendly fire.


You are a good dude Dr.White

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 17, 2018)

poutanko said:


> ...but Plat said I was part of his team
> Should be renamed team Hopeless


Choose your side wisely, remember who you sensei is.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2018)

Mohit said:


> oh then it totally be worth my time the current rebirth run of batman is just too awesome if its anything in that vicinity i will be hooked


It's a throwback to classic cosmic goodness with some good comedy bits

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## God (Jan 17, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> You're entitled to your headcannon as always young cubert, but you should do somethig constructive with your fantasies like write some good NF fanfiction.



Goddamn, not even close to competition.


----------



## poutanko (Jan 17, 2018)

Superman said:


> Poutanko has raged? And don't tell me you have not spited yet.


I need to learn how to spite kill properly

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2018)

poutanko said:


> I need to learn how to spite kill properly


Superman cant even do it anymore. Hes too old, past his prime. He cant get his rage up anymore without help.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## poutanko (Jan 17, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Choose your side wisely, remember who you sensei is.


But you and Plat are not my sensei


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 17, 2018)

poutanko said:


> But you and Plat are not my sensei


Dang you gonna make me get the quotes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 17, 2018)

I regret waking up.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I regret waking up.


Same as most days


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I regret waking up.



sounds like a great time to watch a musical about a boy who commits suicide


----------



## Baba (Jan 17, 2018)

Better than watching 13 Reasons why tbh tbf

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 17, 2018)

All Gold Everything is still a BOP


----------



## Shizune (Jan 17, 2018)

_GOLD ALL IN MY WATCH
GOLD ALL IN MY CHAIN_


----------



## Avito (Jan 17, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> sounds like a great time to watch a musical about a boy who commits suicide


hmm is there something like this out there sounds interesting i would totally watch this


----------



## Shizune (Jan 17, 2018)

Southern rap > New York rap > that tryhard ass west coast rap

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 17, 2018)

I guess you've never watched Indian rappers


----------



## Shizune (Jan 17, 2018)

Biggie > Pac 
Kim > Foxy
Kanye > Jay
Wayne > Drake
Nicki > Kendrick
Young Money > Junior MAFIA

Who wants to fight

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Shizune (Jan 17, 2018)

Oh and Fergie > Every LAST member of the BEP


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 17, 2018)

Mohit said:


> hmm is there something like this out there sounds interesting i would totally watch this



WW is watching this musical right now. I forget the name. ask him


----------



## Baba (Jan 17, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> WW is watching this musical right now. I forget the name. ask him


Dear Evan Hansen

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 17, 2018)

A$AP Ferg > A$AP Rocky
Big Sean > Drake


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 17, 2018)

Aries said:


> People in Team Hope don't even believe in it. WPK is already jaded and it didn't take ddl long before he reached that state either. Team Hope was so bad Dr. White tried to make team balance a thing


Jaded WPK has been gone for months now. Stay up to date. This is the Year of Hope.



Shizune said:


> Biggie > Pac
> Kim > Foxy
> Kanye > Jay
> Wayne > Drake
> ...


I will fight you on the Nicki>Kendrick.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Avito (Jan 17, 2018)

isnt it cute how shizune pops up now and then , posts some random stuff and leaves ??


----------



## Baba (Jan 17, 2018)

Mohit x Shizune

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 17, 2018)

One of the games I'm signed up for needs to start already


----------



## Shizune (Jan 17, 2018)

Any and all discussions regarding Nicki will have to wait until she drops this next album which she's promised will be a "classic rap album"

Allll you bitches gonna see


----------



## Baba (Jan 17, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> One of the games I'm signed up for needs to start already


What movie/show is your avatar from?


----------



## Shizune (Jan 17, 2018)

So the 20th it is


----------



## Shizune (Jan 17, 2018)

Baba said:


> What movie/show is your avatar from?



It's furry porn

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 17, 2018)

It's so adorable


----------



## Shizune (Jan 17, 2018)

Baba said:


> It's so adorable



WPK thinks so too


----------



## Avito (Jan 17, 2018)

I would love to paired with that gentlemen Shizune but sadly I don't swing that way


----------



## Baba (Jan 17, 2018)

Shizune said:


> WPK thinks so too


I'm not sure who is that


----------



## Avito (Jan 17, 2018)

Baba said:


> I'm not sure who is that


Wolfprincekuga he just posted few post above yours


----------



## Baba (Jan 17, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Wolfprincekuga he just posted few post above yours


Oh. I didn't read his name.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 17, 2018)

Baba said:


> Oh. I didn't read his name.



This is a good start, I recommend not reading his posts either

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 17, 2018)

Shizune said:


> This is a good start, I recommend not reading his posts either


Don't be mad that Nikki isn't on par with the best rapper this decade. She is pretty great but not Kendrick level.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 17, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Don't be mad that Nikki isn't on par with the best rapper this decade. She is pretty great but not Kendrick level.



I have nothing to say to this, her next album will speak for me

Honestly though, it's a moot point because they're on opposite ends of the rap spectrum. They have very little in common. Comparisons between them would be forced.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 17, 2018)

Also Kendrick doesn't enunciate and it drives me insane


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Shizune (Jan 17, 2018)

Okay this is exactly what I'm talking about. Like Nicki speaks so clearly, you can understand every single word. I don't listen to rappers who make me look up their lyrics


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 17, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Okay this is exactly what I'm talking about. Like Nicki speaks so clearly, you can understand every single word. I don't listen to rappers who make me look up their lyrics


I can understand him perfectly


----------



## Shizune (Jan 17, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I can understand him perfectly



Maybe you're conditioned to trying to understand that, but he's definitely slurring and mispronouncing his words


----------



## Shizune (Jan 17, 2018)

Idk I just feel like some people should have stuck with slam poetry


----------



## Shizune (Jan 17, 2018)

Anyone else notice how Sin always lurks this thread but doesn't post

I think I intimidate him

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 17, 2018)

Most of the time I'm just catching up since you guys post so much.

I also lurk during work where I have time to read but no time to post.

Reactions: Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 17, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I also lurk during work where I have time to read but no time to post.



I know that feeling.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 17, 2018)

6:20 am, time to sleep. Hope you all have a wonderful day

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 17, 2018)

This is insane. Kim is so underrated.​


----------



## Shizune (Jan 17, 2018)

There's an insider twitter account running around insisting Nicki is dropping something on Friday. I'm so stressed out.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 17, 2018)

Imagine, me listening to a new Nicki Minaj song in 2 days. A concept. A vision.
​


----------



## Shizune (Jan 17, 2018)

The day before I start RPG Mafia. 4 days before my birthday. The stars are aligned Onika. Take my wig.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 17, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Well fun and meme asides one plays mafia to be part of that competition and in the end learning that was all for nothing the game was just brushed aside it feels frustrating



You have lost your CR virginity. Welcome to NF Mafia.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 17, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You have lost your CR virginity. Welcome to NF Mafia.


It hurts OK it was fun but it hurts


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 17, 2018)

Mohit said:


> It hurts OK it was fun but it hurts



The first time hurts, but you will eventually find yourself craving for more so you'll sign up for another of his games looking for the same sensation.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 17, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The first time hurts, but you will eventually find yourself craving for more so you'll sign up for another of his games looking for the same sensation.


I alredy have signed up for his naruto game for Feb


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 17, 2018)

Mohit said:


> for Feb


Oh, you sweet summer child.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Oh, you sweet summer child.



To be fair, he didn't specify which year, so he might be right.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Oh, you sweet summer child.


Lol quoting got to me.  
I get it ok it might be pushed back for more like before as I can remember this game was intended for November right????


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 17, 2018)

Odds are you'll play and finish Cinemafia before the Naruto game unless a Christmas miracle happens.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 17, 2018)

Odds are my game whose sign up haven't even started will also end before that one


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 17, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Previously on DRAGON BALL ZZZZZZ, Mohit and Zatch won the first ever tournament to dec---
> 
> JIREN. JIREN JIREN. PRIDE TROOPERS. FRIEZA. GOKU BLACK. GAME IS OVER.


Btw zatch 
Give me that razpberry cookie reciept 
Now


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 17, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Btw zatch
> Give me that razpberry cookie reciept
> Now



Asking him that when he's probably asleep.

> Now


----------



## Didi (Jan 17, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Previously on DRAGON BALL ZZZZZZ, Mohit and Zatch won the first ever tournament to dec---
> 
> JIREN. JIREN JIREN. PRIDE TROOPERS. FRIEZA. GOKU BLACK. GAME IS OVER.




You forgot the shadow dragons
there was an entire faction comprised of the people in hell
Our goal was "to mess with town" 
it wasn't specified how the fuck we could, after much begging we finally got some stuff
we weren't even sure if they were roles or abilities to use
but it didn't matter anyway because by that point he'd stopped processing actions from all but the three mary stooges anyway
but we still won in the tie anyway so w/e


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2018)

I'm not gonna lie that Nicki > Kendrick one got me a bit tilted but I went to bed. I have to go to work but I wanna sleep more.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 17, 2018)

Walt Disney did it better


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 17, 2018)

No I never said he was  zamasu. What I said was I didn't care if he was rolecrushed it was better to destroy any abiilities he had to stop me from doing what I needed to do as Jiren. Get it right @Shiny

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 17, 2018)

Legend said:


> I'm not gonna lie that Nicki > Kendrick one got me a bit tilted but I went to bed. I have to go to work but I wanna sleep more.



Wow some of y'all are not ready for this album.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 17, 2018)

Like I'm not ready, but at least I know what she's capable of. Y'all are not even gonna believe it's real.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 17, 2018)

So, I think it's pretty fucked up I played a damn near flawless game in Dragon Ball Super and this is how my first game of 2018 turns out? a fucking tie.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 17, 2018)

also guess that answer to the question I asked is a no @aiyanah I was gonna PM you but it seems I can't?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 17, 2018)

I Wonder wether i am team hope or team troll...
Definitely not team, order nor balance,tho


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 17, 2018)

Makes me wonder have I even improved from say 2014 or 2015.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 17, 2018)

don't get a chance to survive to end game too often, only happened maybe five or six times.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 17, 2018)

This is how I felt after the ending of Dragon Ball Super Mafia:


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 17, 2018)

This just occured to me. I know we have an yearly awards, but couldn't we do an yearly evaluation on people from the previous year on how they did in mafia. Not as a way to tear anyone down but to give honest feedback on their gameplay and whatnot and if they so choose to wanna know where to improve in they can?

Granted, I do still believe the best experience is by just playing nothing anyone can say will help. though I learned the hard way from a bad play I did in DDL game that got Marva lynched: I swore I was making a good gambit, but I guess after all I wasn't.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 17, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> This just occured to me. I know we have an yearly awards, but couldn't we do an yearly evaluation on people from the previous year on how they did in mafia. Not as a way to tear anyone down but to give honest feedback on their gameplay and whatnot and if they so choose to wanna know where to improve in they can?
> 
> Granted, I do still believe the best experience is by just playing nothing anyone can say will help. though I learned the hard way from a bad play I did in DDL game that got Marva lynched: I swore I was making a good gambit, but I guess after all I wasn't.



The best way to get experience is playing but listening to others makes the process more efficient.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 17, 2018)

i dunno if you even remember what game i am talking about are you?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 17, 2018)

Hello, good morning though world.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 17, 2018)

I farted and cleared out the convo thread @Thorin


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 17, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> i dunno if you even remember what game i am talking about are you?



Yeah I do it's Favs V. I co-hosted it.

You tried some evil ninja reverse bussing gambit and it got your cultist killed. Then he blamed you for it and you flamed him back.

Nice to know you finally realized you made a mistake there. Next step is not repeating it. When someone with more experience than you tries to explain why your plan is bad, at least listen to them. More often than not they are trying to help you, not steal your thunder. Everybody wants to see you getting good at the game, it's just that you overreach sometimes. You are not going to be the MVP every game. But keep doing well and eventually your time comes.

One interesting thing I read once is that mafia's goal is to do nothing, while town's goal is to get things done. When you're scum, most of the time you want to just coast and blend while the townies kill each other. Of course there are moments when you can make some calculated moves to stir the game in your direction, but the more moves you make, the higher the chance you'll get caught. So be careful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 17, 2018)

seems I always try to do more than I should. I swear to you I played like a fucking boss in DB super. I was so convinced I was gonna win that game.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 17, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> seems I always try to do more than I should. I swear to you I played like a fucking boss in DB super. I was so convinced I was gonna win that game.



Don't take a CR game as a benchmark for anything. Nobody plays them seriously and most of the time the best move is to do nothing and let CR give you the win.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 17, 2018)

If I ever end up on the same mafia team again as @Firestormer, @Marco and  the rest of the people escape me right now: but the Edo Tensai Akatsuki team from Laix's Narutofia I would be willing to say there isn't a single town that could deal with us.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 17, 2018)

I mean, not saying you can't have played well, but the actual win/lose result of the game is super skewed.

I'm pretty sure I played Arkram Mafia like a boss, but in the end CR just handed me the win because he wanted Batman to win in the end.


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I mean, not saying you can't have played well, but the actual win/lose result of the game is super skewed.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I played Arkram Mafia like a boss, but in the end CR just handed me the win because he wanted Batman to win in the end.



That's pretty much false


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 17, 2018)

I understand everyone saids Aries games are trolling like games but, the that performance by me was great. Honestly, Dr. Gero was gonna curb stomp everyone. No lie. I had all of his powers, absorbed android 23 powers, and stole janemba's copy a dead role power three times to steal miras power to copy broly, iwandesu, and fuck can't remember who was the last person was full roles. I had super saiyan 4 so you guys couldn't superkill me. The only way was to lynch me.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 17, 2018)

Aries said:


> That's pretty much false



The game was fair and competitive up until the point where we took down Marco/The Joker and the mafia team.

Then Ra's Al Ghul was left and you made a write-up based event where my batman role fought against him and won. I didn't do anything in it, just picked random options and the game played itself.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 17, 2018)

Stole two dragon balls lel


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 17, 2018)

@Aries explain to me why we didn't win that game. Santi got killed. I killed Ultra Instinct Goku. I believe The Pride Troopers should have won.


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The game was fair and competitive up until the point where we took down Marco/The Joker and the mafia team.
> 
> Then Ra's Al Ghul was left and you made a write-up based event where my batman role fought against him and won. I didn't do anything in it, just picked random options and the game played itself.



That was the mechanic of his ability, you beat him in rock/paper/scissors. It was a one off ability that ended up growing to one of my most used mechanics


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 17, 2018)

Aries said:


> That was the mechanic of his ability, you beat him in rock/paper/scissors. It was a one off ability that ended up growing to one of my most used mechanics



Oh I see.

I've never thought I had actually deserved that win.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 17, 2018)

I do hate how half the game just role revealed themselves to ensure nothing happened to them.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 17, 2018)

Last win:

Aliens Mafia: october 2016 with Hammer as town.



Almost won: 2015 I believe in DDL game where I was the last three. did a fucking perfect gambit that would have got me MVP but, messed up the fucking timezones and dropped my trump card three hours to early and cost myself the game.


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I do hate how half the game just role revealed themselves to ensure nothing happened to them.



Banning role revealing in naruto game. Felt it was cheap


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 17, 2018)

Not gonna answer my question @Aries? The pride troopers should have won that game.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 17, 2018)

My first win as mafia godfather, was ruin.


----------



## Avito (Jan 17, 2018)

Didi said:


> You forgot the shadow dragons
> there was an entire faction comprised of the people in hell
> Our goal was "to mess with town"
> it wasn't specified how the fuck we could, after much begging we finally got some stuff
> ...


We have to accept the truth that other than those 3 all the other were NPC of this game

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 17, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> My first win as mafia godfather, was ruin.


Were you Jiren if not then you were just another NPC like all of us

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 17, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> he wanted Batman to win in the end.


Batman wins everytime just because HE Is BATMAN deal with it


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 17, 2018)

I was Jiren. @Mohit


----------



## Avito (Jan 17, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I was Jiren. @Mohit


Fuck I confused you with @Baba because of the ava sorry bro


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 17, 2018)

I should smack you for that @Mohit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 17, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I should smack you for that @Mohit


I mean you probably should because I confused an Uchiha with a cute little thing


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2018)

The game was going to end in a very lop sided win for one group like the previous games. Ironically the very thing  was trying to prevent from happening again, (people feeling their role didn't matter) so made ultra instinct a attempt to balance it out between the alignments and give everyone a chance to win it.

Unfortunately I made the mistake of announcing the kills and more or less allowed peeps to deduce who was who at that point. If I had waited it out till the end phase we would have had 1 clear winner. hence I put I lost since i failed to host that game properally due to many factors. I just no longer had the time for it, maybe a smaller game can do with my schedule but unless my schedule is free need some co hosts for my games

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 17, 2018)

I'm gonna go bang my head against a wall now.


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2018)

The true winner was the friends you made along the way.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Avito (Jan 17, 2018)

Aries said:


> The true winner was the friends you made along the way.


The fuck this even means bro


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2018)

@Zeit That was the end of a era. No more Dragonball games. If the individual HST mafia games are a success I might do DBZ vs HST game


----------



## Avito (Jan 17, 2018)

Aries said:


> @Zeit That was the end of a era. No more Dragonball games. If the individual HST mafia games are a success I might do DBZ vs HST game


Have you done the trilogy of Arkham series I herd you did one game but getting trilogy would be awesome


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Have you done the trilogy of Arkham series I herd you did one game but getting trilogy would be awesome




I was actually planning on making HeroMaker into a trilogy but not really Batman specific. Superman was going to be the next HeroMaker game followed by Batman/Superman/Wonder Woman Final Game

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Zeit (Jan 17, 2018)

Aries said:


> @Zeit That was the end of a era. No more Dragonball games. If the individual HST mafia games are a success I might do DBZ vs HST game


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 17, 2018)

Can you imagine how many alerts Marco has by now, he's always getting tagged somewhere, lol


----------



## Baba (Jan 17, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I mean you probably should because I confused an Uchiha with a cute little thing


The last thing I want is you calling me a cute little thing. Creep.

Also, why all I see this Grandpa guy do here is flame other people? I haven't even talked to him. What an obnoxious fuck.


----------



## Zeit (Jan 17, 2018)

Broki what have I done to you that you try to kill me every game?


----------



## Stelios (Jan 17, 2018)

Day 4: This flu is killing me

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2018)

With Royal Rumble coming up I have this idea for a Game. I dub it *The Mafia Rumble*. My take on the Greater Idea Mafia. With 40-50 roles. 5 players start off the game. Every time a player is killed or lynched a new player enters the game. The player killed or lynched is then given a new role and must wait to re-enter the game. This will continue on until either all 40-50 roles have been used or Town eliminates all Mafia roles from the 40-50 roles in the game


----------



## Avito (Jan 17, 2018)

Baba said:


> The last thing I want is you calling me a cute little thing. Creep.


Oh come on don't be like that  I know you love me


----------



## Avito (Jan 17, 2018)

Aries said:


> With Royal Rumble coming up I have this idea for a Game. I dub it *The Mafia Rumble*. My take on the Greater Idea Mafia. With 40-50 roles. 5 players start off the game. Every time a player is killed or lynched a new player enters the game. The player killed or lynched is then given a new role and must wait to re-enter the game. This will continue on until either all 40-50 roles have been used or Town eliminates all Mafia roles from the 40-50 roles in the game


Sounds like another shit ton of cluster fuck to me why not play it safe and do game like normal folks around here??


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Wow some of y'all are not ready for this album.


Tbh I could care less, I'm a fan of Nicki but obviously not to your levels. 

You my friend arent ready for the Black Panther Album.


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Sounds like another shit ton of cluster fuck to me why not play it safe and do game like normal folks around here??



it limits my creativity. I like challenging myself, pushing myself into making unique and different games. Whether it succeeds or not is not the goal for me but to make it different for that's who I am and I make my games according to that

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 17, 2018)

poutanko said:


> I need to learn how to spite kill properly



 You will...you will.



Zeit said:


> Broki what have I done to you that you try to kill me every game?



 Not giving me a clear win in Rick and Morty game.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 17, 2018)

Aries said:


> With Royal Rumble coming up I have this idea for a Game. I dub it *The Mafia Rumble*. My take on the Greater Idea Mafia. With 40-50 roles. 5 players start off the game. Every time a player is killed or lynched a new player enters the game. The player killed or lynched is then given a new role and must wait to re-enter the game. This will continue on until either all 40-50 roles have been used or Town eliminates all Mafia roles from the 40-50 roles in the game



So it's  only with 50 roles instead of 102.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 17, 2018)

(tbh that game would probably have been better with 50 roles tho. At least it wouldn't have lasted 3.5 months).


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 17, 2018)

I feel like people don't understand

The true winner of cr games are us

The viewers

For being allowed to watch the innocence fade from players as they hope

As they pray

That the action they submitted two days ago goes through

That the day phase after 52 hours finally ends

That are the very end when the light in the tunnel is a bright as it could be

Cr revives everyone because of a box

Those are the moments I live for

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 17, 2018)

Zeit said:


> Broki what have I done to you that you try to kill me every game?



We're probably not having the same win con, I'm not spite killing people if that makes you feel better


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So it's  only with 50 roles instead of 102.



Probably similar yeah, I'm mostly just basing it off the Royal Rumble mechanics from WWE. 50 Roles bare minimum depending on who would join. Only a few players are needed


----------



## Nois (Jan 17, 2018)

Evening guys

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Zeit (Jan 17, 2018)

Superman said:


> Not giving me a clear win in Rick and Morty game.



You might have better luck in Rick & Morty Mafia II once I figure out some of the bugs.





Underworld Broker said:


> We're probably not having the same win con, I'm not spite killing people if that makes you feel better


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 17, 2018)

Lord Genome said:


> I feel like people don't understand
> 
> The true winner of cr games are us
> 
> ...



I have to say, watching @poutanko break in her first CR game was pretty entertaining.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Shiny (Jan 17, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> (tbh that game would probably have been better with 50 roles tho. At least it wouldn't have lasted 3.5 months).




How the fuck this is possible


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 17, 2018)

@Aries banning role reveal straight up doesnt work on chaotic role madness 
Rolerevealing on your game accomplished to little when people didnt really knew who was on the game and when there were second roles like pride troopers,
@Toxic Saiyan got shanked exactly because he claimed the character he received for starters.
Btw if you wanna know good anti-revealing mechanics you should look no further than @White Wolf stain role.
I always put on my games indie roles With the ability to mod kill a player that has revealed or hinted too hard.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 17, 2018)

Shiny said:


> How the fuck this is possible



102 roles, 21 players, every time someone dies take a new role until they run out, and if there is a tie in votes the lynch is cancelled.

Some of those roles were pretty good at killing tho, but it wasn't enough. The game ended in Day 37 iirc.

(and my faction was eliminated in Day 36 )

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 17, 2018)

37 days of late actions in a CR game equals 70 days in real time.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 17, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> 37 days of late actions in a CR game equals 70 days in real time.



 like we are all give @Aries actions from the hyperbolic time chamber to him while he is in the real world.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 17, 2018)

Day 37 the fuck dude how can you keep up with it for that long I get bored just after day 5 at max day 6


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 17, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> @Aries banning role reveal straight up doesnt work on chaotic role madness
> Rolerevealing on your game accomplished to little when people didnt really knew who was on the game and when there were second roles like pride troopers,
> @Toxic Saiyan got shanked exactly because he claimed the character he received for starters.
> Btw if you wanna know good anti-revealing mechanics you should look no further than @White Wolf stain role.
> I always put on my games indie roles With the ability to mod kill a player that has revealed or hinted too hard.



*Spoiler*: __ 





You are, *Chizome Akaguro*, *the Hero Killer Stain*_._ You are a _Dissilusioned Hero_ and a *Pro-Hero Killer*.

Your Quirk is Bloodcurdle, with it you can use the following abilities;

*[Passive - Bloodlust]* Your insatiable bloodlust emits such a powerful aura that it deters people away from you. Any ability used on you will be delayed for one full cycle and will be then activated

*[Passive - Revival of Heroics]* Your ideology of heroics makes you a hard nut to find, you show up as innocent to investigations and immune to  RBs.

*[Passive - Badass Mother Fucker] *  You're a badass mother fucker and cause of it you're pretty damn hard to kill. You can only be killed by lynch or super kill. Additionally you'll escape the first lynch on you and survive the first super kill used on you.

*[Active - Bloodshock]* Using your combat skills and quirk you can nick a player and taste their blood activating your quirk, each phase you can use this ability to stop a player from performing actions. Depending on their blood type the following will happen;

B - Full Role block


AB - 2 skills blocked


A - 1 skill blocked 1 skill delayed 1 phase


O - 1 skill delayed 1 cycle
*[Active - Knife Party]* Using your combat skills once per phase you can assassinate a player killing them.

*[Active - Bloodshock Knife Party]* If you combine your talents you can paralyze a player and kill them, super killing them once per phase (if you use BKP you can't use Bloodshock or Knife Party)


*[Active - Preacher of Righteousness and Bringer of Death]* Once during the game you can select 3 players and name 3 characters, if the players and characters match they'll immediately die from an Ultra Kill.


You win when you're the last man standing in this world of fake heroes.





*Spoiler*: __ 




​You are* Batman*, the Caped Crusader and the *Towniest Townie to ever Town*. You are the ONLY town member in this twisted world and thus your mission is to eliminate everyone trying to harm you.

*[Indomitable Will- Passive]* With your monstrous will to survive, all normal kills will fail on you, you can ignore 3 super-kills and 1 ultra kill, but because you’re town a single lynch will kill you.

*[Intimidation- Passive]* All actions used on you will be delayed 1 cycle.

*[Master Detective- Active]* Once during the game you can scan a player’s role fully bypassing every immunity imaginable and have it posted in the game thread via host.

*[Master of Disguise- Active]* Once during the game you can copy a player’s role fully obtaining all of their abilities as one shots and appearing as them in writeups/investigations.

*[Utility Belt- Active]* Each cycle you can use one of your gadgets, cannot use the same gadget twice in a row.

*Grapling Hook*; prevent all investigations on you for 1 cycle
*Pepper Spray*; use on player blocking their vision making their actions shoot off at random
*Tracker Batarang*; attach to a player finding out who they targeted
*Explosive Batarang*; use on player normal killing them
*Stun Grenade*; use on player roleblocking them for a cycle
*Frost Grenade*- One Shot; using this everyone targeting you will be roleblocked this cycle

*[Batmobile- Active]* Once during the game you can use the batmobile to avoid all actions targeting you this cycle.

*[Batplane- Active]* Once during the game you can use your Batplane to gun down a player  super-killing them.

*[Inherited Wrath- Active]* Once during the game you can pick three players and guess the character of their role, if correct you will ultra-kill them.

*[Judge, Jury and Executioner - Passive]* If the rules are breached 30 times by the collective besides yourself  you'll gain an additional shot of *[Inherited Wrath]*.

*[Bruce Wayne - Day Mode]
*​*[Multi Billionaire - Passive]* You start the game with $50 Billion dollars.

*[Shopping Spree - Active] *Each day you can buy one of the following boosts one time each and use them during the same day.

*Hyper Flamethrower 3000*; Using this you can burn a player's vote ability for the remainder of the game. - $1B
*Tranquility Bazooka T5X00BB*; Activating this on a player you'll cause them to forget half of their abilities at random for a cycle. - $4B
*Illumination Surge Alpha X*; Using this you can select any single writeup and reveal all *[???]* in it. - $5B
*Illumination Alpha Surge XYZ*; The ultimate version of the IS with this you can select any three writeups and reveal all [???] in it, aditionally afterwards you can select one character name from the revealed writeups and find out who the player associated is. - $10B
*League of Assassins*; With this you can call forth the League and order a Janitor'd ultra kill on a single player of your choosing. - $30B
*Time Manipulator 9000*; Using this you can rewind your *[Bruce Wayne - Day Mode]* and regain your initial $50B and the ability to purchase everything from Hyper Flamethrower to League of Assassins again. Only available once all items have been purchased. - $50B
*[Cunning Businessman - Passive]* You gain $5B every time you successfully kill a player personally.
*[Batman 2.0]*​*[I’M BATMAN- Active]* After cycle 5 you can enter enraged mode, your identity will be announced in game thread but you’ll obtain upgraded abilities.

*[Enraged Batmobile- Active]* Each odd cycle you can run over 2 people super-killing them.

*[Enraged Batplane- Active]* Twice during the game you can shoot a barrage of rockets at a player ultra-killing them with a 50% chance.

*[Explosive Rage- Passive]* If lynched or killed you’ll take the person to deal the last blow to you alongside you to the afterlife via a rolecrushing lynch kill.


 


Stain's Will shall be reborn once more in CM2...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 17, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> 37 days of late actions in a CR game equals 70 days in real time.


It won't matter to him how many player are in the game cause if felt like ending the game he will select few random player and make then Duke it out so to find winner

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that batman role is too OPed who made that role CR??!


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 17, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Wow that batman role is too OPed who made that role CR??!


Just one of my roles from Cinemafia.


----------



## Avito (Jan 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Just one of my roles from Cinemafia.


The roles looks too complicated are you sure you aren't gonna an aries on us in that game :bolbswet


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 17, 2018)

Mohit said:


> The roles looks too complicated are you sure you aren't gonna an aries on us in that game :bolbswet




Read the thread if you have doubts in my capabilities.


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2018)

*Akatsuki* *Mafia Roles-Part 1*
*
Hidan
(Immortality) You can not be killed or lynched from the game only sealed away from the game
(Jashin Ritual Symbol) Hidan each cycle can target a player and guess their role, if correct Hidan can activate his Curse Technique on them, If he is incorrect nothing happens
(Triple Bladed Scythe) When Triple Bladed Scythe has been activated Hidan can target any player and try to find out their role bypassing investigation immunity. Works once
(Curse Technique: Death Controlling Possessed Blood) This can only be activated after Hidan correctly guesses a player's role by Jashin Ritual Symbol. When activated the player who's role has been found is linked to Hidan until Hidan is sealed away, Killed or Hidan cancels the technique. All actions and votes that target Hidan are also transferred over to the person Hidan is linked too.  If Hidan is lynched the player linked too Hidan is Lynched instead. Hidan can slowly torture the player under Curse Technique by destroying one ability from them each cycle. Curse Technique can only be used on one person at a time.
(Has no effect on Naruto,Sasuke, Killer Bee,Tobi and Danzo)
(Spear to the Heart) Hidan can activate this only when a Player is under Hidan's Curse Technique. Hidan can kill himself which transfers over to the player killing them in the process. This bypasses kill shot immunity. Only works once

Kakuzu
(Earth Release: Earth Spear) Kakuzu can harden his body making him immune to role-blocking
(Earth Grudge Fear) When Earth Grudge Fear has been activated Kakuzu can use his black strings to either vote steal from 2 players for the dayphase, role block a player or protect a Akatsuki player from actions. Each only work once
(Earth Grudge Fear-Mask Combination) This can only be activated when Kakuzu has stolen a Heart. Kakuzu can merge with his masks. Depending on how much hearts he has the more immunity he gains to kill shots. One Heart gives Kakuzu 50% of surviving all regular Killshots. 2 Hearts make Kakuzu immune to regular Kill shots. 3 Hearts give Kakuzu a 50% chance surviving any Super-kill shot that target him
(Heart Steal) When Heart Steal is activated when Akatsuki Mafia successfully kills a player Kakuzu can janitor their role by taking their heart. Taking one ability from the player killed and appearing as that role under investigations. Only works three times
(Elemental Masks) Kakuzu starts off with one Elemental Mask in the game. The more Hearts he steals the more Elemental Mask abilities he gains to use.
Water Mask- can protect any Akatsuki player from getting hit with a kill shot, Water Mask is killed instead. It only works once
Fire Mask-can activate Fire Release: Intelligent Hard Work which allow's Kakuzu to destroy all Investigation results for the cycle. One heart is needed to use this and only works once
Wind Mask-can activate Wind Release: Pressure Damage to target any player. The player chosen must guess Heads or Tail's right. If he gets it right the technique gets canceled but the more he gets it wrong the more they will get 2x votes attached to them. two hearts needed to activate this and only works once
Thunder Mask-can activate Thunder Release: False Darkness which allows Kakuzu to redirect any killshot used to any player of his choosing. Three Hearts needed to use this and only works once
Elemental Mask Merge-can activate Strange Mask Exploding Flame which allows Kakuzu to target any player and destroy half their abilities. 2 hearts are needed to activate this and only works once*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 17, 2018)

Nois said:


> Evening guys





White Wolf said:


> Read the thread if you have doubts in my capabilities.



I have doubts in your capabilities.


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2018)

Hidan role is made to punish people who hint or role reveal


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2018)

Nois said:


> Evening guys


Noisuuuu


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 17, 2018)

Superman said:


> I have doubts in your capabilities.


Well that's your fault for missing Cinemafia.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 17, 2018)

Mohit said:


> The roles looks too complicated are you sure you aren't gonna an aries on us in that game :bolbswet


My roles are bigger than both whity's and aries tbh

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 17, 2018)

CATCHING UP ON 200 MESSAGES



iwandesu said:


> Btw zatch
> Give me that razpberry cookie reciept
> Now



Did I say I had a raspberry cookie recipe? last one I gave out was a blueberry one... where's the quote 



Didi said:


> You forgot the shadow dragons
> there was an entire faction comprised of the people in hell
> Our goal was "to mess with town"
> it wasn't specified how the fuck we could, after much begging we finally got some stuff
> ...



there was supposed to be a chat for dead townies, too - never got invited to that.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 17, 2018)

Aries said:


> *Akatsuki* *Mafia Roles-Part 1*
> *
> Hidan
> (Immortality) You can not be killed or lynched from the game only sealed away from the game
> ...


Excellent 
Thats exactly what i meant yeah


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 17, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Day 37 the fuck dude how can you keep up with it for that long I get bored just after day 5 at max day 6



The upside is that since you know your role won't last forever you can forget about the game for days at a time and when you'll go back it will still be there with little changes and you don't even have to catch up.

Also at some point we started making a multi-faction conspiracy where we kept the loyalty even after changing roles and it resulted in a lot of drama so it was fun.

But yeah it could have been shorter.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 17, 2018)

@Dragon D. Luffy, did you figure out how to do randoms on showdown?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 17, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy, did you figure out how to do randoms on showdown?



Little Cup random? No idea. I don't see it there.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 17, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Little Cup random? No idea. I don't see it there.



I just looked. guess they got rid of it. at least they have random challenge cup, bss, and hackmon. those are really fun. any of those formats would be cool for the next tournament.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 17, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I just looked. guess they got rid of it. at least they have random challenge cup, bss, and hackmon. those are really fun. any of those formats would be cool for the next tournament.



I think they got rid of regular challenge cup too. They only have the 1v1 one.

Though there are people who make custom showdown servers with different metas, no idea how to find those tho.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 17, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> My roles are bigger than both whity's and aries tbh



The David-role that I had in your game was neat

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 17, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I think they got rid of regular challenge cup too. They only have the 1v1 one.
> 
> Though there are people who make custom showdown servers with different metas, no idea how to find those tho.



BSS is sort of like normal challenge cup.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2018)

In the grandest stage of them all MafiaMania only 1 will walk away as the NF Mafia Champion.


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2018)

Such a prestigious champion must be for a fighting champion... One who must defend the title against all comers... That is why I CR am the first to announce myself as the 1st entrant of the Mafia Rumble, I shall win it and headline once again *MafiaMania*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 17, 2018)

I love how CR was pessimistic about hosting games three hours ago and now he is back to full-hype mode.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 17, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy, did you figure out how to do randoms on showdown?


Why didnt o play ?
Im pretty sure i subscribed


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 17, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Why didnt o play ?
> Im pretty sure i subscribed



Gina may have cut it off when he got 16 participants, not sure. sorry  

I'll make sure you're in the next one. Let me go ask about it right now.


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2018)

I tend not to dwell on negativity. Its how's I'm able to continue to bring smiles/continue to do what I do. I know regardless of how low I feel somewhere out there someone has it worst then me, that's enough for me to snap out of it much quicker then most people would.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 17, 2018)

Aries said:


> I tend not to dwell on negativity. Its how's I'm able to continue to bring smiles/continue to do what I do. I know regardless of how low I feel somewhere out there someone has it worst then me, that's enough for me to snap out of it much quicker then most people would.



plus someone made an edit of you looking like a swag jjba character. what's there to be sad about tbh


----------



## Shiny (Jan 17, 2018)

@Zatch Braff what about me?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> plus someone made an edit of you looking like a swag jjba character. what's there to be sad about tbh



Yes, but I made an edit of Aries as Punished Snake, so the two cancel each other out.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> @Aries banning role reveal straight up doesnt work on chaotic role madness
> Rolerevealing on your game accomplished to little when people didnt really knew who was on the game and when there were second roles like pride troopers,
> @Toxic Saiyan got shanked exactly because he claimed the character he received for starters.
> Btw if you wanna know good anti-revealing mechanics you should look no further than @White Wolf stain role.
> I always put on my games indie roles With the ability to mod kill a player that has revealed or hinted too hard.



Yep. In the warfare mafia i'm cooking up i'm going to give the mafia general the ability to mod-kill x amount of role revealed or hinted players to help make it more of a gamble to do so.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 17, 2018)

Shiny said:


> @Zatch Braff what about me?



WHA about you? 



Platinum said:


> Yes, but I made an edit of Aries as Punished Snake, so the two cancel each other out.



pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 17, 2018)

@Zatch Braff  showdown


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 17, 2018)

Shiny said:


> @Zatch Braff  showdown



sure. let's test out one of the formats on a n00b like you to see what will appeal to the masses

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Tiger (Jan 17, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> My roles are bigger than both whity's and aries tbh



I'm actively trying to shorten roles I'm making. I feel like role-flation has gone a little too far, honestly. And I know a lot of the blame is on me.

If a couple abilities can both be held under the same ability, they may as well.

Of course, Ainz Ooal Gown was a major exception. Every single ability was a One-shot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 17, 2018)

what's your name, @Shiny 

let's do this let's find out the new path to success


----------



## Shiny (Jan 17, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> what's your name, @Shiny
> 
> let's do this let's find out the new path to success



shinyghost123


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 17, 2018)

I love the culture shock the newbies have as they finally start to settle, it's like going from Weenie hut Jr's to the salty spitoon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 17, 2018)

Tiger said:


> I'm actively trying to shorten roles I'm making. I feel like role-flation has gone a little too far, honestly. And I know a lot of the blame is on me.
> 
> If a couple abilities can both be held under the same ability, they may as well.
> 
> Of course, Ainz Ooal Gown was a major exception. Every single ability was a One-shot.



I usually like to have roles with 1-2 abilities each and a couple roles with 6-8 abilities which are the super roles.

It's easy to balance while still giving me the chance to create epic roles.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 17, 2018)

ez game, zatch is a noob


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 17, 2018)

You see...this is the problem with your games CR. You have been trying to make all of your games like favorites. Each time you have done it you have only cheapened yourself more and more eventually you have now admitted to flaming out. It is more that you have made your roles so bloated that you can not keep up. Even if you had a co host.

@Aries


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 17, 2018)

Shiny said:


> shinyghost123



@Shiny is actually a very skilled pokemon player who is merciless

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Jan 17, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I have to say, watching @poutanko break in her first CR game was pretty entertaining.


I was too naive 



Dr. White said:


> I love the culture shock the newbies have as they finally start to settle, it's like going from Weenie hut Jr's to the salty spitoon


It's more like Stepford than Weenie Hut Jr


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 17, 2018)

None of you guys have had CR literally snatch victory from your jaws via deus ex machina


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 17, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> None of you guys have had CR literally snatch victory from your jaws via deus ex machina



uhh that just happened to jiren lol


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 17, 2018)

and it happened to @Katsuargi who literally BROKE the game with his abilities and aries ignored him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 17, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> uhh that just happened to jiren lol


Nah, Me and Rem spent all game going to work as Zamasu and Black collecting dragonballs, winning RPS tournaments, and killing off all possibile threats to us, and fused into Zamasu ultimate. Began killing everyone (which by that point without trunks was GG) , and than CR turns WB role ability "Marco" into Trunks (who was dead) and uses ultimate sword to kill us. Despite the fact we had an ability that disallowed anyone from attacking who wasn't trunks, or vegito.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 17, 2018)

The only thing that should make you feel bad @Aries is not having enough time to dedicate to your game delivery. But c’est la vie. 
Τα πάντα ρεί


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 17, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Yep. In the warfare mafia i'm cooking up i'm going to give the mafia general the ability to mod-kill x amount of role revealed or hinted players to help make it more of a gamble to do so.


Can't wait for this one.



Tiger said:


> I'm actively trying to shorten roles I'm making. I feel like role-flation has gone a little too far, honestly. And I know a lot of the blame is on me.
> 
> If a couple abilities can both be held under the same ability, they may as well.
> 
> Of course, Ainz Ooal Gown was a major exception. Every single ability was a One-shot.


Yeah I'm trying to move away from overloading roles. The AJ role from CotH had only four abilities and I would say it is in my top 3 best roles I have ever made, if not the best ever.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 17, 2018)

Stelios said:


> The only thing that should make you feel bad @Aries is not having enough time to dedicate to your game delivery. But c’est la vie.
> Τα πάντα ρεί



I don't like that you can read Elytis/seferis/cavafy/embirikos in the original and you probs never have.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 17, 2018)

You could tell a role in CotH was from WPK when you had to scroll to read all of it.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Can't wait for this one.



I learned a good bit from Lovecraft that I feel will help me make this one even better to play.

So, I won't let you down!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 17, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> None of you guys have had CR literally snatch victory from your jaws via deus ex machina



 Yeah...I have never had anything bad happen to be in a CR game...


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 17, 2018)

CR Mafia support group when?


----------



## Zeit (Jan 17, 2018)

Stelios said:


> The only thing that should make you feel bad @Aries is not having enough time to dedicate to your game delivery. But c’est la vie.
> Τα πάντα ρεί



That's pretty much my take on it as well, add in a cohost or two to Aries games as will happen with Naruto Mafia and I think it'll be a very fun and frantic experience. 

Then again as someone who prefers the organisational element of hosting, I'm jelly af of creatively people like Aries and White Wolf with the level of variety they bring to their roles.


----------



## Katsuargi (Jan 17, 2018)

Aries peeled me off a character that could use an infinite combo and put me on a team with someone that could do an infinite combo with basically the same move only even easier..and gave me the ability to copy it and do it myself.

It easy the lulzist.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 17, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> CR Mafia support group when?



Hi, my name is DDL, and I haven't played a CR game for 5 months.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 17, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You could tell a role in CotH was from WPK when you had to scroll to read all of it.


Shadar will be in a game one day! The mafia section will quake with fear when they see it's full length!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Katsuargi (Jan 17, 2018)

But no. I didn't do any careful scheming or playing the field this game.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 17, 2018)

Tiger said:


> I'm actively trying to shorten roles I'm making. I feel like role-flation has gone a little too far, honestly. And I know a lot of the blame is on me.
> 
> If a couple abilities can both be held under the same ability, they may as well.
> 
> Of course, Ainz Ooal Gown was a major exception. Every single ability was a One-shot.


THAT role you gave me on faves was absurd With like 20+ abilities given the right time.
I mean i think i can count on my fingers the number of roles ive done that are as big as ainz
But i did make Demifiend and Sagittarius that had over 50 abilities.
So yeah...


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Katsuargi (Jan 17, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> THAT role you gave me on faves was absurd With like 20+ abilities given the right time.
> I mean i think i can count on my fingers the number of roles ive done that are as big as ainz
> But i did make Demifiend and Sagittarius that had over 50 abilities.
> So yeah...



*Looks at Demi-fiend* Long roles, eh?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 17, 2018)

I blame law for making me believe on essay roles


----------



## Tiger (Jan 17, 2018)

Probably the most accurate edit.



iwandesu said:


> I blame law for making me believe on essay roles



Book of Malazan was cool because of its variety, you didn't get to use all those abilities at once!

Even Ainz Ooal Gown had to unlock certain powers.

Not going to pretend there won't be big, flashy roles this year in Faves...but I'm TRYING to keep them manageable.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 17, 2018)

Im usually pretty adamant With the silly rules on my game,tho
Ir someone is sweeping my game then the game Will be swoop
Favorites i was my biggest failure given town stomped scum by day 3
But i didnt asspull a new scum member


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 17, 2018)

Demifiend bigass role

*Spoiler*: __ 




Demi-fiend

Congratulations, as the demifiend your actions will speak for the kind of alingment your role will create, be scum, town or indie this is quite a powerful role given the right polishment.

*Passives*​
[*Mannik Boy]*-each day phase puzzle boy will offer the players a puzzle, if you can solve it before anyone else you will win a big prize, if you beat the mannik boy puzzle a new one will appear on the game thread anytime you ask for it , this will remain truth till you either has solved all puzzles or someone gets the right answer before you.
[*Magatama*]-there are 25 magatamas each with a different ability, once per phase, or when you achieves a hidden task, you will get one of them, there are 3 kinds of magatama (Light, neutral, dark) you can't pick twice the same kind of magatama in a row nor can you ingest two of the same kind of magatama in the same phase, upon ingestion, you will acquire the passives of the magatama and will be able to use its abilities as you wish (You can ingest up to 2 magatamas per phase), keep in mind your alingment and basic win-con mirrors the one of your magatamas (if you have more light, you will be town and will win with the death of all scum, if you have more dark, you will be Scum and you win upon the death of all townies), if anything fails, you win after surviving enough to get your 25 magatamas.

Dark: [*Marogareh*]- the magatama of mighty, you not only becomes immune to roleblocks but can also counter them(You start the game with it)
[*Lunge*]- You can roleblock a player with your physical might- 3 shot
[*Analyze*]- This skill allows you to look into a player revealing one of its weakness or abilities. (it doesn't work on Hunters/deities and above)- 3 shot
[*Pierce*] - During the phase you use this, you will be able to ignore all targets protection with your physical attacks- one shot

Light : [*Ankh*]-the magatama of life, you can dodge a normal kill each odd phase(can also be acquired if you have quoted a female role, it is the prize of the 2nd mannikin boy)
[*Dia*]- heal/protect a player (yourself included) from status ailments and the first kill that targets you- 3 shot
[*Media*]- Protect/heal you and a player from all status and actions for the phase (gets broken by ultra kills or rolecrushes)- one shot

Neutral: [*Wadatsumi*]- the magatama of ice, you can no longer be frozen (can also be aquired if you have quoted a male player)
*[Ice breath]- You can roleblock a player with freezing effects- 3 shot*​
*[Ice boost]- Your roleblock can become a rolecrush- one shot*​
*[Fog breath]- You can make a player miss their next 2 actions- one shot*​

Dark:*[Shiranui]*- the magatama of the fire you can no longer be burned. (can be choosen as a prize of the 1st mannikin)
*[Fire breath]- You can kill a player with burning effects- 3 shot*​
*[Fire boost]- Your fire breath becomes a super kill- one shot*​
[*Taunt*]- Target a player and gets him mad at you, the player will have 2 tiers upgrade on his physical kills (super kill becomes a lynch kill) but only the half of his passives power (Unlynchable becomes SBP/UBP becomes BP/ SBP becomes normal and so does BP)- one shot

Light: [Iyomatte]-the magatama of the mind, instantly heal yourself from all status at the end of each phase(Can be choosen as a prize of the 1st mannikin boy)
[Tarunda]- target power gets weakened by a tier for the phase- 3 shot
[Sukunda]-debuffs a player so he misses his next target- 3 shot
[rakunda]- weaken targets passive by one tier for the phase- one shot

Neutral: [Hifumi]- the magatama of sheer force you become bullet proof. (Prize for the 2nd mannikin boy)
[Tornado]- You can roleblock kill a target with a mighty tornado- 3 shot
[Force boost]- Your Tornado becomes a super kill- one shot
[War cry]- Create a powerful screechs that scares the target making their physical attacks get 2 tiers lowers- one shot


Dark:[Anathema]-the magatama of death curses, you become super bullet proof
[Mana drain]- Absorb a shot from a player and turn it into a shot of yours (doesnt work on one shots)- 3 shot
[Mamudo]- Curse a player, this player will lose his vote power and will die at the end of the cycle.- 3 shot
[Evil gaze]- Curse a player weakening his passives to the point he may as well be considered a generic (leaves the player with just one random passive)- one shot
[Mamudoom]- Destroy all the passives you inutilized with evil gaze- one shot

Neutral: [Kamudo]- The concentration magatama, it allows you to become immune to protection bypassing, this magatam comes with the skill mind's eye, that makes impossible for anyone surprise you with teleportation and ambushes. (Can be the prize of the 2nd mannikin)
[Heat wave]- You can physically kill a player bypassing redirections and protections- 3 shot
[Focus]- concentrate everything you have doubling the power of a physical kill- one shot
[Might]- each odd cycle, your physical kill will become a super kill.

Light: [Narukami]- the thunder magatama allows you to absorb energy based kills and turn them into extra shots, this magatama wil make you immune to stunning(Can be acquired the first time you are stunned)
[Shock]- call the thunder of Thor stun killing a player of your choice- 3 shot
[Elec boost]- trasnform your Shock into a super kill.- one shot

Dark: [Miasma]- the magatama of absolute Zero, it allows you to absorb energy based super kills and any short of rolecrush/ice related ability into an extra shot. (can be achieved if someone attempts to freeze you after you got wadatsumi)
[Wild Dance]- Pollute the field making 7 players redirect their actions among themselves- one shot
[Glacial Blast]- Target a player who has triggered your energy absorption, Ultra kill him with Absolute zero effects (rolecrush for a cycle) you can also use this to roleblock freeze all players in the game- one shot

Light: [Nirvana]-the magatama of purification makes you immune to all short of curses , rolecruses and taboos on the game, this magatamas turns you into [Hitoshura] that has deity/fiend status depending on the magatama you wear. (can be acquired on mannik boy 3)
[Violet flash]- Purify an in game curse/taboo of your choice - 3 shot
[Divine Shot]- If you target the player who has performed the curse or taboo with this you will game remove him, otherwise this works as a ultra kill.- one shot

Neutral:[Murakumo]-The Mental magatama you are now immune to mind control/ investigations and lie detections of any short (can be achieved if someone tries to status affect you after you got iyomante)
[Void mind]- Cut through the conversion of a player of your choice (works on zombies/vampires and wraiths as well)- 3 shot
[Void nerve]- Cure any status ailment upon a player of your choice- 3 shot
[Void curse]- Cure any taboo or curse status from a player of your choice- 3 shot
[Chaos blade]- kill all the players who have used a curse on this phase giving them bleeding effects-one shot

Dark:[Djed]- The destiny Magatama allows you to nullify any undead ability that targets you aside from Fiends, gives you deity status (can be obtained if all female roles are dead)
Tarukaja-Control fate boost the next physical ability of a player of your choice into one tier- 3 shot
Sukukaja- Bend the destiny allowing you or a player of your choice dodge the next ability used on them- 3 shot
Makakaja- call forth outside sources to amp the next energy based ability of a player of your choice into one tier- 3 shot
Rakukaja- Boost a players passive for a phase- 3 shot
Dekaja-Takes away any shorts of boosts used by any player for the cycle (Stops RPG roles from using anything they got after day 1 for a cycle)- one shot


Neutral: [Muspell]- the cursed magatama makes you immune to any lynch that isnt legitimaly started against you.
[Makajamon]- Curse the vote power of 1/5 of the players in the game, stealing it until you die- one shot
[Tentaroffo]- Curse the mind of 1/5 of the players in the game making them vote together with you- one shot
[Xeros beat]- use a curse to redirect a lynch of your choice- one shot

Light: [Geis]- the light magatama it allows you to dodge an ultra kill per phase.(can be achieved by winning the mannik boy 4)
[Diarama]- Protect a player from all actions that target him on the phase up to a single ultra kill or 2 super kills- 3 shot
[Mediarama]- You can protect you and 3 more players from all actions up to ultra kill (only a lynch kill will break the protection)- one shot
[Diarahan]- protects a player from all actions for a cycle (aside from game removals)- one shot
[Tetraja]- An allmight shield that protects you from all actions (even game removals) once it is set up, however it will also go down with a simple roleblock- one shot
[Life refill]-Each 50 posts you make will give you an extra life on the cycle you activate this.- one shot
[Mana refill]- each 10 posts you make on the cycle you activate this will give you an extra shot, each 30 allow you to restore an one shot.- one shot


Neutral:[Gehenna]- The burning hell magatama, becomes immune to energy based ultra kills and absorb fire attacks into extra shots. (Mannikin boy 5)
[Hellfire]- the gates of the hell open as you can super kill burn all players in the game- one shot
[Magma Axis]- A scorching blast, you ultra kill burn a player, you can sacrifice fire attacks shots to reuse this ability- one shot​

Light: [Kamurogi]- The war magatama, becomes ultra bullet proof against physical attacks you will now revenge kill all the kills that target you. (Mannikin Boy 4)
[Blight]- A curse from the princess of the moon poison kill a player while making his actions randomized.- 3 shot
[Iron claw]- the Sharp claws of the death roleblock ultra kill a player of your choice with bleeding effects - one shot
[Oni- Kagura]- The power of the war deity chanelled in a sword, cut through a player super killing and purifying them of all death (removes a fiend)- one shot

Dark: [Satan]- The fallen Magatama Allows you to make a slave of any undead that targets you, knowing their full role and controlling their actions for a cycle, makes you immune to lynches. (can be attained if you lead a wagon that makes someone get lynched)
[Mana aid]- your realm is the one of the dead, receive an extra shot for any player that dies.
[Jive talk]- the devil rules all of the dead, convert an undead into your faction- one shot
[Charisma]- use your smooth talk so you can boost your vote power into 10- one shot
[Deadly fury]- Final curse from Satan himself, remove a player of your choice turning him into a undead bomb, no one will know he died not even himself who will keep acting as if he was alive, the first undead that attempts to recruit him, will end up rolecrushed and rolerevealed- one shot

Light: [Adama]- The surge magatama, allows you to absorb any short of energy ultra kill and turn them into new shots to be used. (mannik boy 5)
[Bolt storm]- Call force the thunder of the beggining ultra killing a player while Stunning him for the cycle, if the player has  targetted you with an energy ultra kill you can game remove him.-one shot


Dark: [Gundari Myouou]-The absolute force magatama, you can now absorb any short of kill,not just energy based ones as what you absorbs is the life force of your enemies.
[Wind cutter]- roleblock Ultra kill a target making him bleed- one shot
[Spiral viper]- Lynch kill a player of your choice calling forth all of bishamon's power.- one shot

Neutral:[Vimana]- The Immortal Magatama You can survive a single game removal and is unlynchable (Mannikin Boy 6)
[Tempest]-Fly at the realm of the elder gods, super killing all players who try to get away from the gameboard- one shot
[Javelin Rain]- Create a taboo, ultra kill all players that break said taboo.- one shot
[Hades Blast]- You can summon Hades so he can eat all players that die on this cycle removing their bodies and soul- one shot

Light: [Sophia]-receive an extra shot each 2 times you target a player, you have finally achieved your status of an Elder god (Demi-God)
[Thunderclap]- Call forth Sophia bless, halving the passives of all players on a faction of your choice for the phase- one shot
[Samarecarm]- Sophia the chosen one has allowed you to revive a player with all his shots restored- one shot
[Mediarahan]- nullify all actions that target you and a player of your choice for a phase-one shot
[Holy wrath]- game remove a player who has killed another player for he comitted the sin that is only reserved to gods-one shot

Dark: [Gaea]- The Magatama of the World, you will revenge kill all tecniques used againstyou with +1 power on them, you also has acess to the entire gameboard meaning you can never miss your target no matter in which void he hids. (Unlocked if you get 5 likes during the course of the game)
[Deathbound]- place a bomb into a post of your choice, super kills and rolereveal the player that posts on there- one shot
[Gaea rage]- Call forth the power of Gaea, lynch killing a player of your choice- one shot

Neutral: [Kailash]-This is the transcedence Magatama it allows you to use a power above the one of elder gods.
[Mararakan]- Creates a shield that repels back at the user any short of energy attacks, even game removals, but it will go down by even a energy kill.- one shot
[Tetrakarn]- Creates a shield that repels back at the user any short of physical attacks, even game removals, but it will go down by a mere physical kill- one shot
[Megido]- Destroys half the abilities of a player of your choice, super killing them- one shot
[Freikugel]- Chanell a power beyond that of the elder gods, remove a player of your choice- one shot
[Megidola]- Destroys all abilities of a player of your choice ultra killing them- one shot

[Masakados]-unlocked after you has obtained all the remaining 24 magatamas, you now can become a Chaos King and win the game, you repel all shorts of attacks even game removers back at the ones who use it for a cycle.

[Megidolan]- You can game remove a faction of your choice, this will act as a normal game remove on each one of its members.
[Radiance]- You can purge all undeads to ever be on the game, after using this you will bend the entire ressurection cycle and obliterate all those who try to come back from death.
Win con: Pick all your magatamas (Hidden: Actually there will be a point in the game where you will be forced to choose between 3 main win cons (Lawful Shijima /Neutral Musubi /Chaotic Yosuga) and 2 neutral ones (Neutral Neutral Demonand  True Neutral True Demon)
Reasons:
Shijima- everyone must be equal to god (you), anyone who goes against law must be purged (kill all Chaotic beings)
Musubi- everyone should mind their own business, without bothering others (Survive till the end game, become an enemy of all evil beings that need to kill everyone that lives)
Yosuga- The strongest one must be on top and rule humanity (kill all gods and deities that may be a threat to you).
Demon-fuck all those insane guys, im gonna side with x (pick a main faction (mafia or town) and become its New member)
True demon- pick the magatamas and become a true god that can decide who lives and dies


​


----------



## Katsuargi (Jan 17, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Demifiend bigass role
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Would have been nice to have had the full list earlier so I could aim for the unlock conditions


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 17, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Can't wait for this one.
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm trying to move away from overloading roles. The AJ role from CotH had only four abilities and I would say it is in my top 3 best roles I have ever made, if not the best ever.


I loved that role, did not enjoy all of us getting crushed within a few days


----------



## Stelios (Jan 17, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I don't like that you can read Elytis/seferis/cavafy/embirikos in the original and you probs never have.



I actually have. Every student in Greece at my time studied them at secondary school and high school. I had to write an analysis on Ithaki on national exams to pass from secondary school to high school. Jealous much you little man?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 17, 2018)

Jiren and the pride trooper should have won that game. End of story.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 17, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Demifiend bigass role
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



 Yeah but you are like a non lazy cr so this works.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 17, 2018)

I wanted to win...as toriko    i had 3 roleblocks,broly abilities, 2 superkills left and 2 lives

Zebra never apeared


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 17, 2018)

Zebra was likely killed like a bitch and janitored

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 17, 2018)

Also dont worry people
I will be cr co-host till the day i kick his ass from the trollpire as the new Chaos lord


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 17, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Demifiend bigass role
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I'm playing final fantasy 6 and most characters' full ability descriptions are shorter than this.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 17, 2018)

I agree with DDL, no need to keep making all of your games with huge roles. Slow down @iwandesu


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2018)

@Melodie Poloma and Destiny nerfed. New hero.


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Old 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2018)

My only recommendation to my bro @Aries on his games is that you should drop copy roles altogether, or only have 1-2 of them.

Nearly all the clusterfucks that happen in your game are from people copying bullshit and chaining it into infinite combos.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 17, 2018)

Platinum said:


> *My only recommendation* to my bro @Aries on his games is that you should drop copy roles altogether, or only have 1-2 of them.
> 
> Nearly all the clusterfucks that happen in your game are from people copying bullshit and chaining it into infinite combos.


*rates optimistic*


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 17, 2018)

Also for the love of God, get rid of indirect investigations.

Or treat your copy role like an extra cop during balance.

Last time I implemented a copier I forced it to pick 3 players and I'd give an ability from one of them at random. This way the player doesn't use it to learn their alignment.

A big part of what makes the game boring is when everyone already knows everyone's role and all that is left is abilites clashing. It sounds fun in theory but it doesn't match well with the dynamic of mafia.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 17, 2018)

@WolfPrinceKouga there was a term you used for this kind of thing. It wasn't indirect investigation, it was... ?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 17, 2018)

indirect role reveal @Dragon D. Luffy?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> *rates optimistic*



I'm not one to stifle a person's creativity or say my way is the best.

Its just pretty obvious to me that all the clusterfucks come from people using copies to chain and make infinite combos. Removing or minimizing copies would be the simplest way to lower saline levels.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 17, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I'm not one to stifle a person's creativity or say my way is the best.
> 
> Its just pretty obvious to me that all the clusterfucks come from people using copies to chain and make infinite combos. Removing or minimizing copies would be the simplest way to lower saline levels.


Being inattentive, unapologetically uncaring, and actively manipulating games has nothing to do with creativity though.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 17, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I actually have. Every student in Greece at my time studied them at secondary school and high school. I had to write an analysis on Ithaki on national exams to pass from secondary school to high school. Jealous much you little man?



i am very jealous, big man. you are better than me in all the ways that count.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Being inattentive, unapologetically uncaring, and actively manipulating games has nothing to do with creativity though.



The attentiveness is something Aries has already admitted he needs to work on. I have no interest in piling on him; I have an interest in letting him know other things that can help his game.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2018)

Platinum said:


> The attentiveness is something Aries has already admitted he needs to work on. I have no interest in piling on him; I have an interest in letting him know other things that can help his game.



He's just having a moment. He's not himself when he's hungry. Give him a twix


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 17, 2018)

It's a beautiful thing isn't, drowning or shortcomings in humor. Poor Aries would probably break if he genuinely had to face criticism

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2018)

I'm looking forward to the new OVA. My favorite series right after Bebop


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2018)

Aries said:


> I'm looking forward to the new OVA. My favorite series right after Bebop


When is it coming out? :0


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> It's a beautiful thing isn't, drowning or shortcomings in humor. Poor Aries would probably break if he genuinely had to face criticism


He is retired, doesn't matter anymore right. Right?!


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 17, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Also for the love of God, get rid of indirect investigations.
> 
> Or treat your copy role like an extra cop during balance.
> 
> ...


Thats actually truth.
One thing that i still didnt manage to avoid was the end game being  an ability clashimg


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> When is it coming out? :0



It's this year but so far all the info going for it. Supposed to come out with blue ray release of it


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 17, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Also for the love of God, get rid of indirect investigations.
> 
> Or treat your copy role like an extra cop during balance.
> 
> ...





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @WolfPrinceKouga there was a term you used for this kind of thing. It wasn't indirect investigation, it was... ?


Psuedoinvestigations. Indirect investigation is more accurate though.

Favorites III had a problem with them, so I made sure to avoid them in Favorites IV and all my other games after that.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Avito (Jan 17, 2018)

Platinum said:


> My only recommendation to my bro @Aries on his games is that you should drop copy roles altogether, or only have 1-2 of them.
> 
> Nearly all the clusterfucks that happen in your game are from people copying bullshit and chaining it into infinite combos.


I actually become invincible for 2 phases because of this as nightmare Luffy I probably shouldn't complain about this,  also if he would have posted more dead roles I would kept making myself invisible with help of other section


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Shizune (Jan 17, 2018)

Aries I'm willing to play Naruto mafia but only with the understanding that if you start fucking with the game and it fucks me over you will get dragged.

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Shizune (Jan 17, 2018)

On second thought maybe I shouldn't play, because I feel like this is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 17, 2018)

I'm only playing cause I trust plat

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 18, 2018)

It’s a trap

(Insert Star Wars meme)


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> I'm only playing cause I trust plat


I hope play isn't anything like aries


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

WAAAAAAAAAAAIT
WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTT

DID I JUST HEAR MY FIRST SOUND FROM NM4?


SADKLJASFLKJSDGLKJDSGLKJSDLKJ


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

THAT'S HER FUCKING REAL ASS STUDIO YOU CAN SEE THE NICKI SIGN IN THE BACKGROUND WKLJLKEJSL;KFJSDLKGJ HEEEEEEEEELP


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> THAT'S HER FUCKING REAL ASS STUDIO YOU CAN SEE THE NICKI SIGN IN THE BACKGROUND WKLJLKEJSL;KFJSDLKGJ HEEEEEEEEELP



what if you lost internet the day her album came out

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> what if you lost internet the day her album came out



bye like I don't have data on my phone, like I couldn't drive RIGHT over to my sister's apartment

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

I have waited THREE AND A HALF YEARS for this. NICKI STARTED PROMISING HER ALBUM WOULD COME OUT IN SUMMER OF 2016. NOTHING ON THIS EARTH CAN STAND BETWEEN ME AND THIS ALBUM.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> bye like I don't have data on my phone, like I couldn't drive RIGHT over to my sister's apartment



i'm just imagining you frantically hopping in the car


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> i'm just imagining you frantically hopping in the car



I already know I'm gonna cry when this album comes out. This is the first time she's ever decided to actually make a full _rap _album. And she's been featured on so many songs lately and they are hands down the best verses of her career. I just know this album is going to be so good, it's going to make everything so _different_. The days of mocking her as the Stupid Hoe/Anaconda artist are gonna be gone forever. She will officially be an undeniable LEGEND. I am just gonna be so PROUD. I've been such a diehard fan for 9 years and it all comes down to this moment.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

The first song I ever heard from her. This is where it STARTED.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I already know I'm gonna cry when this album comes out. This is the first time she's ever decided to actually make a full _rap _album. And she's been featured on so many songs lately and they are hands down the best verses of her career. I just know this album is going to be so good, it's going to make everything so _different_. The days of mocking her as the Stupid Hoe/Anaconda artist are gonna be gone forever. She will officially be an undeniable LEGEND. I am just gonna be so PROUD. I've been such a diehard fan for 9 years and it all comes down to this moment.



Have you thought about nominating her for the Polar Prize? They like reading comments like this.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Have you thought about nominating her for the Polar Prize? They like reading comments like this.



Girl I don't need to nominate her for anything. This album is gonna be ACCLAIMED. I can FEEL IT in my BONES.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Girl I don't need to nominate her for anything. This album is gonna be ACCLAIMED. I can FEEL IT in my BONES.



But the Polar Prize is a lifetime achievement award.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Like, she wrote all these in the past 6 months while also working on her album.

The same woman who wrote these verses is recording a full length rap album.

I'm just. I'm so shook. I'm so distraught.


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> But the Polar Prize is a lifetime achievement award.


Nah she never gonna win that big awards not even Eminem has won that one

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Nah she never gonna win that big awards not even Eminem has won that one



Well the difference is Nicki is actually good for the culture, whereas Eminem is an unfortunate tumor that we're only now managing to be rid of.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 18, 2018)

same

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

You never know who could win the prize! Nominate your artists.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

Melodie said:


> same



i just rated your post and unrated it seven times. did you get all the notifications

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> i just rated your post and unrated it seven times. did you get all the notifications


No, I only got "Old" once.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 18, 2018)

Taylor queen swift

Katy perry

Nirvana


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

same

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

Melodie said:


> No, I only got "Old" once.



hm, mbxx is slacking


----------



## Magic (Jan 18, 2018)

@Emberguard make some for me.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Well the difference is Nicki is actually good for the culture, whereas Eminem is an unfortunate tumor that we're only now managing to be rid of.


Nope he is pure gold Biatch.  Has nikki won a Grammy yet????  That's a serious question I really don't know whether she has or not


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Taylor queen swift
> 
> Katy perry
> 
> Nirvana


Wait what
Taylor Swift?????  Really

Reactions: Agree 1 | Old 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> hm, mbxx is slacking


What's Mbxx????  Is it a bot?


----------



## Melodie (Jan 18, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Nope he is pure gold Biatch.  Has nikki won a Grammy yet????  That's a serious question I really don't know whether she has or not



Nah, she did not.



Mohit said:


> What's Mbxx????  Is it a bot?



An admin here. Though calling him a bot is also fair.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 18, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Emberguard make some for me.


Don't think a religious woman will spit in your mouth. 

Though I know a tumblr gal who will for the right price.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Don't think a religious woman will spit in your mouth.
> 
> Though I know a tumblr gal who will for the right price.



you're vile. 



Mohit said:


> What's Mbxx????  Is it a bot?



mbxx is wolfie's boss.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> you're vile.


Question mark.

I'm not @Viole1369


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Nope he is pure gold Biatch.  Has nikki won a Grammy yet????  That's a serious question I really don't know whether she has or not



Lol no she's infamously been nominated like 15 times and never won, but it's partially because she had a falling out with the Grammy committee over her 2012 performance there so while they kinda have to acknowledge her, it's unlikely they'll ever actually give her the win.

Which, she lost best new artist in 2010 to Bon Iver. That was the year she released Monster and Super Bass. Meanwhile Bon Iver has...?


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Nah, she did not.
> 
> 
> 
> An admin here. Though calling him a bot is also fair.


Thought so and people calls her better than Eminem the nerve


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Which, she lost best new artist in 2010 to Bon Iver. That was the year she released Monster and Super Bass. Meanwhile Bon Iver has...?


Who the he'll even is Bon Iver????


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Question mark.
> 
> I'm not @Viole1369



@Shizune what do you think about paying someone to spit in your mouth


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Who the he'll even is Bon Iver????



u a dumb bitch


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Thought so and people calls her better than Eminem the nerve



I... you know the Grammys mean nothing, right? It's been exposed many times as giving awards based on politics and connections, not merit. I mean, Despacito was just nominated for Record of the Year for God's sake.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Lol no she's infamously been nominated like 15 times and never won, but it's partially because she had a falling out with the Grammy committee over her 2012 performance there so while they kinda have to acknowledge her, it's unlikely they'll ever actually give her the win.


Tsk tsk tsk
Excuses all of these if she had that great talent she would have alredy won instead of only being nominated 
The only song I liked nikki was in the one with ariana grande which she featured in


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> @Shizune what do you think about paying someone to spit in your mouth



I dunno, there's something hot about paying a straight guy to dominate you but I think I prefer being spit on, not spit in my mouth.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> u a dumb bitch


Nah I m an ignorant bitch big diffremt

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Tsk tsk tsk
> Excuses all of these if she had that great talent she would have alredy won instead of only being nominated
> The only song I liked nikki was in the one with ariana grande which she featured in



Mohit this literally makes no sense.


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I... you know the Grammys mean nothing, right? It's been exposed many times as giving awards based on politics and connections, not merit. I mean, Despacito was just nominated for Record of the Year for God's sake.


Like I alredy told you I don't follow the pop news that much.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Neither Nas or Busta Rhymes ever won a Grammy either, and they're undeniable rap legends. Outside of rap, Bjork has never won a Grammy and she's one of the most acclaimed, artistic musicians of all time.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I dunno, there's something hot about paying a straight guy to dominate you but I think I prefer being spit on, not spit in my mouth.



you should make a bet with white wolf. if you win, you guys can have a steamy skype session :blu



Mohit said:


> Nah I m an ignorant bitch big diffremt



but surely you've heard that song


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Mohit this literally makes no sense.


Which part the above or below??!


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> u a dumb bitch



She lost Best New Artist to THIS? I...


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Neither Nas or Busta Rhymes ever won a Grammy either, and they're undeniable rap legends. Outside of rap, Bjork has never won a Grammy and she's one of the most acclaimed, artistic musicians of all time.



She won the polar prize, bitch! NOMINATE YO MINAJ.

also, you should watch skam, shizune. have you heard of it?


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> but surely you've heard that song


I m at office didn't even open the link to know which song you are talking about

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> @Shizune what do you think about paying someone to spit in your mouth


I expected more of you but you're judging a gal based on her hobbies, really? That is so undermining of all her other talents and skills. Do you know all the things she's been through in her life to get to the point where she sells her spit? You think she just woke up one day and was like 'oh, hey I'll spit on some people and charge $500 an hour for it' no, she had  a rollercoaster of ups and downs and experimentations before realizing that was the path to success. 


Get educated.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Which part the above or below??!



Using Grammys to substantiate musical critique makes no sense. They nominate random, generic radio hits for the most prestigious awards like with Despacito and ROTY. There's many legendary artists who have never won a Grammy. Those awards are based on politics, not merit. That's why Nicki will probably never win one because she had a falling out with the committee early into her career.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I dunno, there's something hot about paying a straight guy to dominate you but I think I prefer being spit on, not spit in my mouth.


That just sounds gross to me getting spit on by someone why can't people appreciate the old normal way of foreplay

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

On top of that, Eminem winning Grammys started their long tradition of awarding white artists instead of black artists. See: Macklemore winning the Best Rap Album Grammy instead of Kendrick Lamar.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Mohit said:


> That just sounds gross to me getting spit on by someone why can't people appreciate the old normal way of foreplay



Let me get this straight.

You think it's hot to put your penis in someone's throat, but it's gross if their spit gets anywhere else on your body?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I expected more of you but you're judging a gal based on her hobbies, really? That is so undermining of all her other talents and skills. Do you know all the things she's been through in her life to get to the point where she sells her spit? You think she just woke up one day and was like 'oh, hey I'll spit on some people and charge $500 an hour for it' no, she had  a rollercoaster of ups and downs and experimentations before realizing that was the path to success.
> 
> 
> Get educated.



Sometimes I take crisco and put it in fancy jars and say it's the secret to youthful skin. and charge $2,000 a 4 oz. tube. good economy.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Sometimes I take crisco and put it in fancy jars and say it's the secret to youthful skin. and charge $2,000 a 4 oz. tube. good economy.


Dexter DVD. com/Close-Up-JA0027-Gift-Nothing/dp/B019HDSCPU

Buy this for mother's day.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Baba (Jan 18, 2018)

Mohit said:


> That just sounds gross to me getting spit on by someone why can't people appreciate the old normal way of foreplay


Do you find it gross too when you kiss someone and their saliva enters your mouth?


----------



## Aries (Jan 18, 2018)

Simple Game

*Spiderman Mafia*

*Rhino*
-BulletProof
- One Shot Kill

*HammerHead*
- Bomb
- Can Role Reveal one player in the game

*Shocker*
- Can stop a lynch twice
- Can protect a player from actions twice. Player who targets protected player has actions redirected back

*Kraven the Hunter*
-  Can make one of his investigation result bypass immunity
- Can investigate a player and find out alignment

*Doctor Octopus*
- Can either Role Block, Protect or Investigate a player
- Immune to town abilities minus Green Goblin/Norman Osborn
- Gains one of the abilities of the 1st player killed

Mysterio
- Can redirect a kill shot or lynch to any player of his choosing. Works twice
- First 3 actions that target him are redirected to someone else

*Sandman*
- 3x vote power
- One shot ability each cycle

*The Lizard*
-Doctor
-Can do one autsopy on a dead player revealing which players targeted them before death. (has no effect on janitor kills)

*Vulture*
- Can not be lynched
- Takes one of the abilities of player lynched until the next player is lynched

*Scorpion*
-  Poison a player, player has 2x votes attached to them and abilities are blocked for 1 full cycle
- Genericfies one player for rest of game

*Electro*
- Role Blocker
- First 2 players that target him are role/vote blocked
-Can redirect all actions to one player works once

*Jackal*
- Can Reveal a clue about a Spider men identity twice in the game
- Clones-Protects Town from actions for one cycle.

*Chameleon*
-Copy Cat

*Hobgoblin*
- Can Role Block a player
- Must be killed or lynched twice to get rid of him
- Replaces Green Goblin as Killer if eliminated from game
*
Green Goblin/Norman Osborn*
-  Can kill each cycle
-  Can Revive a player
- 2x vote power

*Venom Symbiote*
-Can  Mason with any player in the game
-Immune to Spider men abilities
-Can target a player and if Spider men kill them. Works twice

*Stan Lee*
-Wins if he's lynched

*Spiderman*-4
Faction Kills

*Spiderman*
-Leader: You have full control of the Spider men Group. Immune to investigations
- Spider-Senses: All actions  that target Spiderman are redirected to someone else during the cycle. Works twice
-Symbiote Spider-Man: Use a Kill shot during the dayphase
-Revive a Mafia Player as Miles Morales. They are immune to all votes/actions for one cycle
-Can do a second role block works once

*Scarlet Spider*
-Becomes Leader when Spiderman is killed or lynched
- Role Blocker
- Can steal vote power of a player
- Busdrive 2 players abilities on to each other. Works twice
-Can do a Fake Role Reveal or lie detect on any player

*Spider-Gwen*
-Doctor
- Can Janitor 2 kill shots
- Can change the alignment/role of a Spiderman that has been killed or lynched once
- Nullify investigations for one cycle

*Superior Spiderman*
- Copy Cat
-immune to lie detection
-If targeted with a kill shot or about to be lynched Superior Spiderman can target any player and take control of their abilities/vote power.
-Tree stump when taken out

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

aries, we are talking about music and spit. this is no time for mafia

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

In my opinion, the _only _metric that can actually be used to gauge an artist's quality is album sales.

If an artist's full bodies of work consistently sell, there's something undeniable there. Singles aren't comparable, because they can be sold through cheap viral antics and controversy. ie Anaconda.

But if every time they drop an album it's moving big numbers, you kinda have to sit back and realize they might not be bad, it might just be you who doesn't like them.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 18, 2018)

With this set and a "female" in my profile, im sure to get a husbando

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Let me get this straight.
> 
> You think it's hot to put your penis in someone's throat, but it's gross if their spit gets anywhere else on your body?


Yes indeed I mean those aresexual act but spitting somehow feel gross to me I have never felt oral to be gross

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

Baba said:


> Do you find it gross too when you kiss someone and their saliva enters your mouth?


Like I said spitting seems non sexual act to me wile kissing is a sexual act that gives us arousal so they are completely different kissing never feels gross


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

Shiny said:


> With this set and a "female" in my profile, im sure to get a husbando


You are a dude you will never get a boy friend

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Shiny (Jan 18, 2018)

You guys should try gloves and oil, it does wonders

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 18, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Like I said spitting seems non sexual act to me wile kissing is a sexual act that gives us arousal so they are completely different kissing never feels gross


Interesting.
So if I say that I want someone to put their saliva on me instead of phrasing it as I want someone to spit on me, would that make it less gross?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

Shiny said:


> With this set and a "female" in my profile, im sure to get a husbando



laughing so hard. 

following in the footsteps of zyrax. 

@Shizune why you ignore my skam posts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 18, 2018)

> Kissing is a sexual act


Boy, what.

You can kiss someone and not dick them immediately after.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> laughing so hard.
> 
> following in the footsteps of zyrax.
> 
> @Shizune why you ignore my skam posts



Are you talking about that video with the title in hieroglyphics???


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> > Kissing is a sexual act
> 
> 
> Boy, what.
> ...



Interesting theory


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Screaming, I love this fucking show


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

@Melodie did waf tell you how long his ban is


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> > Kissing is a sexual act
> 
> 
> Boy, what.
> ...


I know that but it sill is sexual act you only do kissing ( we are talking about French one with lot of saliva)  whom you are sexual attracted to


----------



## Aries (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> aries, we are talking about music and spit. this is no time for mafia

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> @Melodie did waf tell you how long his ban is



It's two weeks.

I know, because I'm already plotting for his return.
​

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> @Melodie did waf tell you how long his ban is


Two weeks.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

Baba said:


> Interesting.
> So if I say that I want someone to put their saliva on me instead of phrasing it as I want someone to spit on me, would that make it less gross?


Indeed the saliva isn't something to put on someone else


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Are you talking about that video with the title in hieroglyphics???



I could only find that scene from some weird Russian dub. BUT yes. you'd like it. watch it. SKAM. 

SKAM SKAM


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

keep your filthy eyes off of my grandmama, you heathen


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> It's two weeks.
> 
> I know, because I'm already plotting for his return.
> ​



what are your machinations? let's hear them.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 18, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I know that but it sill is sexual act you only do kissing ( we are talking about French one with lot of saliva)  whom you are sexual attracted to


For the right price  I'd French kiss Zatch's grandmama with no sexual attraction involved.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> keep your filthy eyes off of my grandmama, you heathen

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> keep your filthy eyes off of my grandmama, you heathen


Wow that's your grand ma I thought it's you

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> For the right price  I'd French kiss Zatch's grandmama with no sexual attraction involved.


And what would price be


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> what are your machinations? let's hear them.



Oh, don't get me wrong. WAD and I were friends for _four years _before this. I've twice now tried to reconcile with him, but he refused to apologize and instead turned around and kept dragging my name through the mud to other people. There's no point machinating anything against him when my biggest disappointment is the loss of that friendship.

But imagine coming into this section and turning me from a friend into an enemy. I'm _everywhere _lately. I'll soon claim my throne as the unrivaled best host here. Since classic WoW servers were announced, I'm not interest in playing any other video games. Until those servers are released, all my free internet time is going here. I'm taking this section over in 2018.

It won't be long until he decides to just stay in the Chatterbox where he belongs. This is _exactly _what happened when Remy Ma wrote Shether about Nicki Minaj. Remy got to relish that one moment of humiliating Nicki, but now she spends the rest of her days completely eclipsed by Nicki because Nicki is _that bitch_.
​

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

Things I have learned today.

1. Aries likes old ladies.
2. Shizune plans on becoming the despot of mafia.
3. Mohit thinks saliva is not sexy.
4. Melodie gets no ratings.
5. Shiny is a girl.
6. Baba is here.
7. White Wolf will have sex if the price is right.
8. Minaj may or may not have a new album dropping in the next 24 hours.
9. Grammys

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Things I have learned today.
> 
> 1. Aries likes old ladies.
> 2. Shizune plans on becoming the despot of mafia.
> ...


I'd do a lot of things if the price is right.


----------



## Baba (Jan 18, 2018)

I can confirm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I'd do a lot of things if the price is right.



Do as in "DO" or do as in "achieve"


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

Baba said:


> I can confirm.



you need to insert your opinion more. like what did you think of the latest nobel prize in economics? what do you think of Stiglitz take on cryptocurrency


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Do as in "DO" or do as in "achieve"


I can't achieve anything, so do as in do ig.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Pressure makes diamonds. I might be emotional, but I've mastered the art of directing all that energy into something productive. Hurting me is only going to make my mafia games better. As time passes, people will remember who had the _talent_. When it's time for me to pass the torch off so I can play classic WoW realms, I will leave a _legacy_. Not everyone has that.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> you need to insert your opinion more. like what did you think of the latest nobel prize in economics? what do you think of Stiglitz take on cryptocurrency



wtf I ain't know Zatch was all smart n shit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Pressure makes diamonds. I might be emotional, but I've mastered the art of directing all that energy into something productive. Hurting me is only going to make my mafia games better. As time passes, people will remember who had the _talent_. When it's time for me to pass the torch off so I can play classic WoW realms, I will leave a _legacy_. Not everyone has that.



that guy zeno who was going to sign up for your mafia game is a big wow player. you should befriend him.



White Wolf said:


> I can't achieve anything, so do as in do ig.



you need to take some of the self confidence shizune has and channel your inner beast, woof woof


----------



## Baba (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> you need to insert your opinion more. like what did you think of the latest nobel prize in economics? what do you think of Stiglitz take on cryptocurrency


Two plus two is four, minus one that's three. Quick maths.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

Baba said:


> Two plus two is four, minus one that's three. Quick maths.



You are the worst financial planner.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> you need to take some of the self confidence shizune has and channel your inner beast, woof woof


You don't wanna read about me in the newspaper. 



Baba said:


> Two plus two is four, minus one that's three. Quick maths.


Two plus two is fish.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You don't wanna read about me in the newspaper.
> 
> 
> Two plus two is fish.



I'm illiterate in српски


----------



## Baba (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> You are the worst financial planner.


Chilling in the corridor, your dad is fourty-four

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I'm illiterate in српски


It's okay, would break global headlines where even an illiterate mongrel would be able to understand.


----------



## Magic (Jan 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Don't think a religious woman will spit in your mouth.
> 
> Though I know a tumblr gal who will for the right price.



I had a gag reflex when she put the egg in her mouth.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

I'm detecting some repressed anger WW


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

Baba said:


> Chilling in the corridor, your dad is fourty-four



thank you, fortune teller.



White Wolf said:


> It's okay, would break global headlines where even an illiterate mongrel would be able to understand.



i see

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I'm detecting some repressed anger WW


I've never been angry in my life.

Reactions: Creative 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I've never been angry in my life.



You're telling me you weren't mad when mohit started posting here


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I've never been angry in my life.



That's what 'repressed' means tbh


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

À New York, au printemps 2008, alors que l’Amérique bruisse des prémices de l’élection présidentielle, Marcus Goldman, jeune écrivain à succès, est dans la tourmente : il est incapable d’écrire le nouveau roman qu’il doit remettre à son éditeur d’ici quelques mois. Le délai est près d’expirer quand soudain tout bascule pour lui : son ami et ancien professeur d’université, Harry Quebert, l’un des écrivains les plus respectés du pays, est rattrapé par son passé et se retrouve accusé d’avoir assassiné, en 1975, Nola Kellergan, une jeune fille de 15 ans, avec qui il aurait eu une liaison. Convaincu de l’innocence de Harry, Marcus abandonne tout pour se rendre dans le New Hampshire et mener son enquête. Il est rapidement dépassé par les événements : l’enquête s’enfonce et il fait l’objet de menaces. Pour innocenter Harry et sauver sa carrière d’écrivain, il doit absolument répondre à trois questions : Qui a tué Nola Kellergan? Que s’est-il passé dans le New Hampshire à l’été 1975? Et comment écrit-on un roman à succès?

700 pages

LEZ go weekend


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Wtf


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> You're telling me you weren't mad when mohit started posting here


I've known Viole for a long time, it's like nothing changed.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

WW do you actually dislike Viole or are you just memeing him


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

"“Vous en avez de la mémoire…” Oui, beaucoup… Mais j’ai aussi la mémoire de détails de ma vie, de personnes que je me suis efforcé d’oublier. Je croyais y être parvenu et sans que je m’y attende, après des dizaines d’années, ils remontent à la surface, comme des noyés, au détour d’une rue, à certaines heures de la journée."

112 pages

whoop  da whoop


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I've known Viole for a long time, it's like nothing changed.



I heard Viole can't speak English


----------



## Baba (Jan 18, 2018)

I studied french for 2 years

Reactions: Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> WW do you actually dislike Viole or are you just memeing him


Memeing, we get along well enough though been talking less since he got a job. The dumb cunt. Though I'm less active on his forum so it's a fair trade off.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Okay, serious question about RPG Mafia for anyone who's reading (and @Tiger @WolfPrinceKouga @Didi @Dr. White I'd like your opinions too)

So in RPG Mafia there's gonna be quests every day. For example let's say one of the quests is to save a cat in a tree. Each quests is gonna be categorized as requiring a group of 3, 5 or 10 people.

My dilemma is I can't decide how those groups should be formed. There's 2 options:

1. Players PM the mod when they want to join a quest. This makes it easier to join quests without checking the thread many times each phase, but it makes quest groups less impactful since you don't need to talk to any other players and you won't know who's in your group before you go.

2. Players must start and join groups in the thread. For example Didi would specify which quest he wanted to go on and say something like *[Start Group]*. Then 2/4/9 other players depending on the size would have to quote him and say something like *[Join Group]*. This is much more dynamic and immersive, but might become laborious for players. If you think this one is better, then I have one more question: should groups be first come first serve, ie Didi has to accept whoever tries to join his group, or should the group leader/starter have to confirm their group members either in the thread or by PMing the mod?

Please let me know your preference


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> You are the worst financial planner.


And the dude is doing BBA I mean how can you run buisness with having basic financial knowledge


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 18, 2018)

You ALL need jesus. And in @White Wolf case, Osama Bin Laden.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 18, 2018)

Mohit said:


> And the dude is doing BBA I mean how can you run buisness with having basic financial knowledge


I'll do a better job in it than you trying to roast someone with that English.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Okay, serious question about RPG Mafia for anyone who's reading (and @Tiger @WolfPrinceKouga @Didi @Dr. White I'd like your opinions too)
> 
> So in RPG Mafia there's gonna be quests every day. For example let's say one of the quests is to save a cat in a tree. Each quests is gonna be categorized as requiring a group of 3, 5 or 10 people.
> 
> ...





Option 2 definitely sounds more interesting intriguewise and interactionwise. I think the second point depends on a few factors. Like, say you can fail quests if your group isn't competent / high level enough, or if scum characters can fuck with it, then I'd definitely want to at least have the chance to confirm I want to go or not.

To prevent abuse of people just trying over and over to get the exact group they want tho, you could make it so that the Group Leader has only 1 shot at going at that quest; I.E. he either accepts that first group he gets, or he denies but then he can't start a group for that quest again (or maybe even go on it at all so no joining anyone else who wants to try then either but idk about that, you think about it)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Okay, serious question about RPG Mafia for anyone who's reading (and @Tiger @WolfPrinceKouga @Didi @Dr. White I'd like your opinions too)
> 
> So in RPG Mafia there's gonna be quests every day. For example let's say one of the quests is to save a cat in a tree. Each quests is gonna be categorized as requiring a group of 3, 5 or 10 people.
> 
> ...


One thing I can see right away is what happens if the player who is starting the quest is scum. Lets say I am mafia why would town want to quest with me of they read me as mafia but can't quite rid of me just yet. Seems like there would be some unused quests in cases like this because no wants me to get the reward as scum other than fellow scum which likely will lead to wagons on who was on my quests when I do flip. It is more than possible to work around this but you do have to be careful. As for how to dos not sure exactly.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Didi said:


> Option 2 definitely sounds more interesting intriguewise and interactionwise. I think the second point depends on a few factors. Like, say you can fail quests if your group isn't competent / high level enough, or if scum characters can fuck with it, then I'd definitely want to at least have the chance to confirm I want to go or not.
> 
> To prevent abuse of people just trying over and over to get the exact group they want tho, you could make it so that the Group Leader has only 1 shot at going at that quest; I.E. he either accepts that first group he gets, or he denies but then he can't start a group for that quest again (or maybe even go on it at all so no joining anyone else who wants to try then either but idk about that, you think about it)



When I very first started working on the game, I wanted to make quests progressively more difficult, ie you needed to have certain things or you could face consequences like death. However that ultimately proved impractical for obvious reasons. Instead I moved those consequences to being consequences of the decisions you make on quests, rather than automatic pass/fail triggers depending on your equipment/abilities going into the quest. So to answer your question, you can't fail a quest just because you took the wrong people on it.

If people do have to form groups in the thread, then being accepted into or rejected from groups depending on whether people like you or not could just be part of that social experience. Besides, day phases are short enough and most people are busy enough that they would probably want to form their group and get on with it as quickly as possible. That said, I could just make it first come/first serve so that while someone needs to start the group and others need to join, that group leaders doesn't get to pick who does or doesn't go.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> One thing I can see right away is what happens if the player who is starting the quest is scum. Lets say I am mafia why would town want to quest with me of they read me as mafia but can't quite rid of me just yet. Seems like there would be some unused quests in cases like this because no wants me to get the reward as scum other than fellow scum which likely will lead to wagons on who was on my quests when I do flip. It is more than possible to work around this but you do have to be careful. As for how to dos not sure exactly.



You're right, part of the questing experience in my game will be trying to avoid taking scum because they can reap rewards from the quest. In that case, someone else could just start a different group instead. I forgot to mention this is as another interesting/healthy dynamic that would be lost if I chose to move joining groups to entirely PMs instead.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> You're right, part of the questing experience in my game will be trying to avoid taking scum because they can reap rewards from the quest. In that case, someone else could just start a different group instead. I forgot to mention this is as another interesting/healthy dynamic that would be lost if I chose to move joining groups to entirely PMs instead.


 I see it as a double edged sword. It could cause the whole mechanic to become underutilized due to paranoia of not wanting to help scum or from the scum side not wanting to risk being on the same quest as your scummates in case one of you die and flip. It is defentily the harder path to go down balance wise imo.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 18, 2018)

I do think it adds something positive too I don't want to make it seem like option 2 is all bad as I do think it would make for some interesting choices.


----------



## NO (Jan 18, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Taylor queen swift


END GAME

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> I see it as a double edged sword. It could cause the whole mechanic to become underutilized due to paranoia of not wanting to help scum or from the scum side not wanting to risk being on the same quest as your scummates in case one of you die and flip. It is defentily the harder path to go down balance wise imo.



Eh trust me, I think questing is too strongly incentivized for anyone to avoid using it. Most players will start as generic and have to complete quests to gain abilities.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Besides abilities, there's also a few key pieces of information you'll need from quests.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Eh trust me, I think questing is too strongly incentivized for anyone to avoid using it. Most players will start as generic and have to complete quests to gain abilities.


I don't doubt that there is a lot more to it than what you will reveal here. I am just giving some thoughts on what I have to work with. Both options have merits and I think either could work just fine. Just my thoughts with just the post you gave are option 2 is more challenging but that challenge might be worth it.


----------



## Stelios (Jan 18, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Emberguard make some for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

@Underworld Broker are you ever gonna catch up to us all you do react to old posts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

@nfcnorth did you wanna play by the way?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 18, 2018)

Mohit said:


> @Underworld Broker are you ever gonna catch up to us all you do react to old posts



Caught up long ago

Reactions: Informative 1 | Old 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I'm taking this section over in 2018.


Same. This will be _my_ year.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Same. This will be _my_ year.



Good. You can be the Tsunade to my Shizune.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Come to think of it...

Sin, let's collaborate on a game together.

Pick your theme.


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

@jayjay³² you too bro you keep rating shit here and never participate in convo itself why???

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 18, 2018)

It actually will be my year.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Okay, serious question about RPG Mafia for anyone who's reading (and @Tiger @WolfPrinceKouga @Didi @Dr. White I'd like your opinions too)
> 
> So in RPG Mafia there's gonna be quests every day. For example let's say one of the quests is to save a cat in a tree. Each quests is gonna be categorized as requiring a group of 3, 5 or 10 people.
> 
> ...



Option 1 seems like it will make it easier for 80% of the players to simply ignore the mechanic because that's what usually happens in this forum, while Option 2 at least seems like it can make them join through herd mentality or something.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 18, 2018)

Also Option 2 is the more pro-town one.

While Option 1 is more neutral.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Eh trust me, I think questing is too strongly incentivized for anyone to avoid using it. Most players will start as generic and have to complete quests to gain abilities.



I literally gave players bulletproof shots for participating in my courtroom mechanic in Ace Attorney and almost everybody ignored it.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 18, 2018)

so I need to ask for the last couple games people been in with me. Any tips on what I need to improve?


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> so I need to ask for the last couple games people been in with me. Any tips on what I need to improve?


No flame baiting I think.  
You flame bait a lot


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Come to think of it...
> 
> Sin, let's collaborate on a game together.
> 
> Pick your theme.


I already said we need to do Manga Mashup together. But we can do other themes as well. 

I already have plans for a game with @WolfPrinceKouga (we should start work on that soon WPK, I'll probably make some beta roles this weekend).

Do you have any other themes in mind? I have plenty ideas. Not sure if you're familiar with any of them.

I also have Mafia Awards to work on currently and the deadline of CotH should be coming up soon (right @Dragon D. Luffy ?) 

After that I'm all yours.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 18, 2018)

@Grandpa Uchiha 

I think it would do you a lot of good if you played a couple generic games.

Preferrably with vanilla roles.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 18, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I also have Mafia Awards to work on currently and the deadline of CotH should be coming up soon (right @Dragon D. Luffy ?)



That deadline came two months ago.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 18, 2018)

eh I played one and didn't really like it @Dragon D. Luffy.

@Mohit that has nothing to do with my gameplay.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

@Dragon D. Luffy you can't play my RPG game right?


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> eh I played one and didn't really like it @Dragon D. Luffy.
> 
> @Mohit that has nothing to do with my gameplay.


Well is just that town can't trust you with all of that maybe just when you are playing you should keep it in check

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 18, 2018)

town has never trusted me.

even when I haven't flamed. 

I been a marked man since my events in Narutofia.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 18, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> That deadline came two months ago.


Didn't we decide on a new one in February?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy you can't play my RPG game right?



No.

In case you are wondering I know I'm spending a lot of time here, but I'm somewhat of an attention deficit guy who keeps looking for excuses not to do what I have to do (studying). It's still better than having to catch up with 3 hours of posts every day tho, that consumes my free time and my attention.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 18, 2018)

someone needs to rate @Aries game so we can gain points for it.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> No.
> 
> In case you are wondering I know I'm spending a lot of time here, but I'm somewhat of an attention deficit guy who keeps looking for excuses not to do what I have to do (studying). It's still better than having to catch up with 3 hours of posts every day tho, and consumes my free time and my attention.



it's fine ur a shit player anyways


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 18, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Didn't we decide on a new one in February?



lol I guess we did. Not sure. Nobody has submitted anything except for Dr. White so I assumed it was on hiatus again.

I think someone other than me should pick the slack and start managing that game, because right now I have too many RL and mafia projects to distract me. Sorry.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 18, 2018)

Thanks for the limited feedback that really gave me no feedback.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 18, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> lol I guess we did. Not sure. Nobody has submitted anything except for Dr. White so I assumed it was on hiatus again.
> 
> I think someone other than me should pick the slack and start managing that game, because right now I have too many RL and mafia projects to distract me. Sorry.


I guess I could pick it up after the Mafia Awards. That means probably near the end of February though.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Thanks for the limited feedback that really gave me no feedback.



What you do with the feedback is your decision. Don't blame us if you refuse to learn from it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 18, 2018)

Although there's not much to do other than create roles myself and push other people to get to work, so I guess I could do it sooner.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> What you do with the feedback is your decision. Don't blame us if you refuse to learn from it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 18, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> eh I played one and didn't really like it @Dragon D. Luffy.



You didn't like it because you don't like the scumhunting aspect of the game, which is 90% of it.

You only like the role aspect of the game, which is a minor side part.

The problem is that if you are limited to that, you will spend most of your games only getting weak and limited roles (because that's what happens when the game is well designed), and will not be able to enjoy the game. I noticed you like to measure your self-worth in mafia by how well you use roles. You should start measuring it by how well you can find scum without using roles, or how well you survive as scum without necessarily being a godfather or spamming lynch redirects.

You do that and you will have a chance of being MVP every game, instead of the one time a year where you get a powerful role.

And if you get good at the thread game, it will improve your role game too.

But if you really, really dislike the thread game, I'm sorry to say but you are probably playing the wrong game. Maybe you should look at RPGs instead. Because the part you dislike is what the game is mostly about.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 18, 2018)

So yeah, play vanilla games. Forget about killing everyone with roles and start playing the real game of mafia.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Or just play Aries games.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 18, 2018)

Ok time to stop being a slacker and go study.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 18, 2018)

No, I played one game and I actually won. The point of this game was to get yourself lynched as town. Had no powers. did it. Game was too short and just had no flair.  But.

-shrugs- Guess everyone here is good because everyone plays vanilla games. And, I never scum hunted in a game as town without a power. Duly noted.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

I think this is what Mohit was trying to tell you a few minutes ago Rion. You're quick to become hostile and contrarian. Now you're just strawmanning what DDL said in an attempt to "prove him wrong."

 Mafia is a social game. If you want to be taken seriously, you need to act reasonable and rational. Hostility will only make people turn on you. Trust me, I would know.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

What you're describing doesn't even sound like a vanilla game. At best I think you might have been the jester in a vanilla+jester game, but then you're only proving DDL's point that you didn't grasp the setup.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 18, 2018)

First of all. That wasn't flaming with what I said. You need to quit assuming. What I said was a *truth. 
*
Not a single person in this forum plays solely vanilla games.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 18, 2018)

But, I'm not even gonna get into a back and forth with you.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

You asked what you need to work on. The answer is your mafia reading fundamentals and your interactions with other players. You didn't like either of those answers. Don't ask for help if you're just gonna argue us down when we give you advice. This was frustrating for everyone involved.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 18, 2018)

And, since you wanna bark up the tree about not getting a vanilla setup like I'm some mentally challenged person.

I challenge every host to make Vanilla games here for the next three months with no special roles: no fucking jesters or fucking 'rolefag' abilities. Let's see it. And, I will join everyone of them to prove a point.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 18, 2018)

So put your money where your mouth is: host. And I'll show you just how good my mafia reading fundamentals are.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 18, 2018)

That's not what this is about, Ganja.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 18, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> And, since you wanna bark up the tree about not getting a vanilla setup like I'm some mentally challenged person.
> 
> I challenge every host to make Vanilla games here for the next three months with no special roles: no fucking jesters or fucking 'rolefag' abilities. Let's see it. And, I will join everyone of them to prove a point.


Jester isn't a special role though.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 18, 2018)

Okay, time to log off. Have a nice day.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Okay Rion, you're right. You're the perfect mafia player. You don't need to improve on anything.

Is that what you wanted to hear?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 18, 2018)

Guys he is talking about my Inverse Game.

It's technically vanilla, but on the other hand it is not a real mafia game.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Guys he is talking about my Inverse Game.
> 
> It's technically vanilla, but on the other hand it is not a real mafia game.



He cited that as prove he knows vanilla games?

Embarrassing, to say the least.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 18, 2018)

@Shizune I asked you once, nicely. now before I log off because I don't wanna argue with someone who feels that they are always right: which you tend to do. Which you are not.

No I never said I was the best mafia player. *But I am saying all of you rely on abilities and I think 90 percent of the forum can't play a full vanilla game. *


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 18, 2018)

Mainly you @Shizune.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Rion, why are you upset right now?


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 18, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Okay, time to log off. Have a nice day.


Don't just log off, Phi, delete the account.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 18, 2018)

Before you get mad at that comment: I only said it because it's a quote from my favorite show.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 18, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> But I am saying all of you rely on abilities and I think 90 percent of the forum can't play a full vanilla game.


I don't think this is true. A lot of us mostly rely on scumhunting as town or deceiving as mafia.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

I'm literally bad at both scumhunting and using abilities.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 18, 2018)

Because you taken what I said out of context and always like to assume shit.

I wasn't talking to you was I? Was you tagged? Did @Mohit and fucking @Dragon D. Luffy feel like I was attacking them? I doubt it. We were having a disagreement and that was it. I wasn't calling them names or trying to downplay their advice. I said noted. But, you had to go and open your mouth with negativity. you need to practice what you preach.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 18, 2018)

>I wasn't talking to you.

This is a public convo, friend. If you don't want people to meddle themselves with your conversations then talk in PMs.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

I was only trying to help answer your question about what you needed to improve on. You seemed to disregard both Mohit and DDL's advice, which would be a shame because I thought they were both accurate.

Again, I don't know why you asked for our help just to turn around and argue us down. Nobody insulted you.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 18, 2018)

Like if someone saids Nicki is shitty as fuck you throw a fit, start ranting and raving like she threw her wetty smelly ass panties on your face and said feast as if she is the end all be all.

You need to pump your brakes is all I am saying.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

You're right Rion. Next time you ask for help, I'll "pump my brakes" by ignoring you. You're terrific at mafia anyways, as evidenced by you winning an inverse game.

Good night Rion.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 18, 2018)

Where did I disregard it? And @SinRaven I am pretty sure they can both speak for themselves. So again: to prove the point of their advice. let's see some vanilla games. No special abilties. Since you wanna run your mouth @SinRaven how about you start? Remember I need to get forty plus games in to be considered a judge remember. So help a fellow member out.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 18, 2018)

Anyway y'all need to stop this since it's starting to get personal. We've had enough drama here lately.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 18, 2018)

Won more than you, more than likely. Thank you @Shizune. Oh btw. Give my role to someone else in your game. I need to go play more vanilla games.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 18, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Where did I disregard it? And @SinRaven I am pretty sure they can both speak for themselves. So again: to prove the point of their advice. let's see some vanilla games. No special abilties. Since you wanna run your mouth @SinRaven how about you start? Remember I need to get forty plus games in to be considered a judge remember. So help a fellow member out.


Sure. I'll play if someone hosts one but don't have time to host one myself.

I'll show you how I've won countless of Vanilla games.


----------



## Stelios (Jan 18, 2018)

@Grandpa Uchiha your assessment is incorrect as far as the regulars of this section go. It is true that at role madness games players tend to rely more on skills than scumhunting, voting patterns, etc, but that is precisely because this is the nature of a role madness game. Have a look at some vanilla games of the last year and you will see the difference.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Won more than you, more than likely. Thank you @Shizune. Oh btw. Give my role to someone else in your game. I need to go play more vanilla games.



Will do Rion.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 18, 2018)

And, to the ignore pile you go.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 18, 2018)

No you should host @SinRaven. It's vanilla, don't take up alot of time. Ain't like you gotta make roles with super elaborate powers and game mechanics. I mean, I'm not gonna let what you said go by the way.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

He's gonna get you Sin


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 18, 2018)

Christ can I log off for an hour without someone getting riled up over jack shit?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 18, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> No you should host @SinRaven. It's vanilla, don't take up alot of time. Ain't like you gotta make roles with super elaborate powers and game mechanics. I mean, I'm not gonna let what you said go by the way.


What did I say? 

I actually gotta make roles with super elaborate powers and game mechanics, if you've read my post the previous page. And keep the mafia awards running.  And push people for CotH. And work. I mean, you of all people should understand that I'm busy with work right?


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Christ can I log off for an hour without someone getting riled up over jack shit?


No you can't, Law.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

DDL left at the worst time, he's missing everything


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 18, 2018)

Right. Be sure to be in 40 games this year: judge @SinRaven


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 18, 2018)

Well I've already almost passed your quota from last year so gg ez


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 18, 2018)

My quota was ten. But, thats because I wasn't active. But. No, you didn't.

Have fun now.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 18, 2018)

It jumped from 5 to 8 to 10, huh.


----------



## Stelios (Jan 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Christ can I log off for an hour without someone getting riled up over jack shit?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 18, 2018)

Go read the games yourself. You are a credible member right: and you are a judge. You should know what games I been in. You have a broad scope, right?

Thought so.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 18, 2018)

Haven't you been in forty games @SinRaven in 2017?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 18, 2018)

That's enough from both of you, let it go and move on.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 18, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Go read the games yourself. You are a credible member right: and you are a judge. You should know what games I been in. You have a broad scope, right?
> 
> Thought so.


Sure.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 18, 2018)

Sorry, will stop responding. Need to work anyway.


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

Man it's over I was late again


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 18, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Man it's over I was late again



 You really do not want to be a part of these anyway.


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> You really do not want to be a part of these anyway.


Iol I was tagged in there though it would have made this a little less messy if I would have been here

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Aries (Jan 18, 2018)

What the frick? I did not order those.

I ordered an X Box card...I mean remote...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 18, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Iol I was tagged in there though it would have made this a little less messy if I would have been here



 An optimistic view my friend.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 18, 2018)

Aries said:


> What the frick? I did not order those.
> 
> I ordered an X Box card...I mean remote...



.....you still on xbox?


----------



## Aries (Jan 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> .....you still on xbox?


 I gave my Xbox to my sister and they messed it up.

All my gaming is on the switch now


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 18, 2018)

Aries said:


> I gave my Xbox to my sister and they messed it up.
> 
> All my gaming is on the switch now



 She did not mess up your xbox....xbox messed up your xbox.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

All these noobs playing X box and I'll I play real life shit


----------



## Aries (Jan 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> She did not mess up your xbox....xbox messed up your xbox.


Backwards compatible has made Xbox pretty decent its a shame it took them a long time to get it together. Ps4 is leagues ahead of them. Now I'm back on the nintendo side. Switch for the way


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 18, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Man it's over I was late again


If you want I can go back and forth with you


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 18, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> If you want I can go back and forth with you


Is that what they call 69ing these days?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Is that what they call 69ing these days?


Idk, I'm too Waffles to know what they call stuff these days.

Reactions: Old 4


----------



## Melodie (Jan 18, 2018)

Y'all need help

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 18, 2018)

Waffles with honey or strawberries would be awesome rn

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 8


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> If you want I can go back and forth with you


Nah I probably won't go do something like that with you @White Wolf is enough for me


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 18, 2018)

@Underworld Broker don't give @White Wolf any ideas...oh wait it is WW...he already had that idea.



Aries said:


> Backwards compatible has made Xbox pretty decent its a shame it took them a long time to get it together. Ps4 is leagues ahead of them. Now I'm back on the nintendo side. Switch for the way



 The switch looks tempting to get. And it would work along a ps4 or xbox. But I can see myself only getting a few games for it. I have a 3ds xl and can get certain games from the store if I want.


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Waffles with honey or strawberries would be awesome rn


Is it a tradation here to rate your post lewd for no apparent reason???

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Y'all need help


You know what they all need it's


----------



## Melodie (Jan 18, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Is it a tradation here to rate your post lewd for no apparent reason???


Nah that post was clearly lewd.


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Nah that post was clearly lewd.


I gotta back read a bit to understand how it's lewd

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

Nope doesn't appear lewd to me @Melodie

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 18, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Nah I probably won't go do something like that with you @White Wolf is enough for me


Why don't you just go stab me in the heart while you're at it

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 18, 2018)

Mohit said:


> You know what they all need it's


No we need

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> No we need


Agreed he should be back in couple of weeks so we have to do with jesus until then


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Why don't you just go stab me in the heart while you're at it


Awwwww 
Don't cry I will come to you when I had my fill with wolfy


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 18, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Agreed he should be back in couple of weeks so we have to do with jesus until then


Back in a couple weeks?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Back in a couple weeks?


Wow I totally thought that was WAD's ava xD


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 18, 2018)

xD


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 18, 2018)

No that's ava's wad.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> xD


You both got jesus in you that had me confused


----------



## Stelios (Jan 18, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 18, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I gotta back read a bit to understand how it's lewd



 No one is this innocent.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> @nfcnorth did you wanna play by the way?


I am thinking about it


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> No one is this innocent.


lol she probably meant MR. waffel xD

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

Mohit said:


> lol she probably meant MR. waffel xD



OLD AF, MOHIT.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 18, 2018)

@Shizune there are two things holding me back from saying yes one is trying to finally deliver on my own game. Which I had mostly made and wasn't happy with so redid somethings and have had been busy in other games to host. The other is the size which is a more minor thing but not sure if I want to be in something so big right now or not.


----------



## Aries (Jan 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Underworld Broker don't give @White Wolf any ideas...oh wait it is WW...he already had that idea.
> 
> 
> 
> The switch looks tempting to get. And it would work along a ps4 or xbox. But I can see myself only getting a few games for it. I have a 3ds xl and can get certain games from the store if I want.




Switch is still early stages. 1 year still hasn't passed but it already has a nice library, promising titles coming for it. I have Mario kart/odyssey legend of zelda, rayman and shovel knight atm. Going to get bayonetta on Feb and Donkey Kong on may. 

New fire emblem will come out this year, smash bros will likely come out this year I hope. Also new Pokemon /metroid prime


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

Aries said:


> Switch is still early stages. 1 year still hasn't passed but it already has a nice library, promising titles coming for it. I have Mario kart/odyssey legend of zelda, rayman and shovel knight atm. Going to get bayonetta on Feb and Donkey Kong on may.
> 
> New fire emblem will come out this year, smash bros will likely come out this year I hope. Also new Pokemon /metroid prime



Did you see Switch Labo?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 18, 2018)

My need for a Switch is directly proportional to the amount of existing news about Ace Attorney 7.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> My need for a Switch is directly proportional to the amount of existing news about Ace Attorney 7.



I'm so far behind in the series. haven't played dual destinies, spirit of justice, second edgeworth game, the layton one, or the sherlock holmes one


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I'm so far behind in the series. haven't played dual destinies, spirit of justice, second edgeworth game, the layton one, or the sherlock holmes one



I played the first two you mentioned.

I want to play the second edgeworth game which people say it's great but for that I need to play the first one and that is hot garbage.

Also there are two sherlock holmes games. Second one went out last year I think.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I played the first two you mentioned.
> 
> I want to play the second edgeworth game which people say it's great but for that I need to play the first one and that is hot garbage.
> 
> Also there are two sherlock holmes games. Second one went out last year I think.



yeah, didi said the second edgeworth is incredible. how good were the 5th and 6th main games?


----------



## Stelios (Jan 18, 2018)

Day 5: migraines have kicked in


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I played the first two you mentioned.
> 
> I want to play the second edgeworth game which people say it's great but for that I need to play the first one and that is hot garbage.
> 
> Also there are two sherlock holmes games. Second one went out last year I think.




first one isn't hot garbage, it's just pretty boring in 3 cases
to be precise
the first 3 cases 


4th case is great, 5th case is decent enough (tho a bit divisive I've gathered, some think it's amazing some hate it, I think it's good but a bit too long)


Sherlock Holmes games haven't been localized


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> yeah, didi said the second edgeworth is incredible. how good were the 5th and 6th main games?




I really like 5 and quite like 6
most people are the other way around

6 definitely has better gameplay (investigations are a bit gutted in 5) but I like the cases of 5 better and that's what matters to me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> OLD AF, MOHIT.


i have to disagree on this fuck can be fresh too you just have to keep doing it regularly it wont get old

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> you have a way with feelings.


my ex doesn't think so though


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> yeah, didi said the second edgeworth is incredible. how good were the 5th and 6th main games?



Pretty good. The 4th game is probably the black sheep, and the series gets back on its feet at the 5th game.

6th is a mix between top tier cases and mediocre cases, while 5th is all great cases but none really top tier. Both have great plot and characters but 5th's climax is somewhat underwhelming.

Also make sure you play the 5th's game DLC. The 6th game has a DLC too that is decent, but not as good as the other one.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 18, 2018)

Didi said:


> first one isn't hot garbage, it's just pretty boring in 3 cases
> to be precise
> the first 3 cases
> 
> ...



AAI2 haven't been localized either. Doesn't stop fans from translating it tho.

Also I only played the frist 2 cases and then stopped.

First case was so unfun it made me drop it.

I picked up a month later and played the 2nd case. Better than the first one but still meh. Dropped again and never picked up.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 18, 2018)

I have been liking my switch so far. Between me  and my brother we have BOTW, Mario Odyssey, Matio Kart, Fire Emblem Warriors and Splatoon 2. So we have a lot of the big games that are out. The portability is nice but haven't fully utilized it yet.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 18, 2018)

I do really want Mario + rabbids kingdom battle too as it bascially looks like a Mario universe XCOM like game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> AAI2 haven't been localized either. Doesn't stop fans from translating it tho.
> 
> Also I only played the frist 2 cases and then stopped.
> 
> ...




yeah but Sherlock Holmes games haven't been fantranslated yet either. At least, not fully. I think the first 2 cases are out.
It's supposed to be the weakest game in the series anyway so eh.


RIP your AAI experience then, the third case is by far the worst.  But trust me mate, just pull through it. Like I said, the last 2 cases are fun and AAI2 is amazing, so it's worth it.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 18, 2018)

Oh and one thing I am glad they did was the return of console specific saves.  3DS saved to the cartridge which basically  meant you couldn't borrow people games without using one of their save slots but you don't have to worry about this with the Switch.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 18, 2018)

I haven't given up completely, it's just low in my list of priorities.

Goitta finish FF6 and The World Ends With You. Then play the four games I bought on Steam in 2015 but couldn't play because my PC was shit. Then I'll see what I do next.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Okay, serious question about RPG Mafia for anyone who's reading (and @Tiger @WolfPrinceKouga @Didi @Dr. White I'd like your opinions too)
> 
> So in RPG Mafia there's gonna be quests every day. For example let's say one of the quests is to save a cat in a tree. Each quests is gonna be categorized as requiring a group of 3, 5 or 10 people.
> 
> ...


Go with the second and let the "group leader" choose who he wants, if they say they want to join his group. Multiple people can try to be group leaders for same mission and the first to get the required number wanting to join their group is the one that goes on the mission. There should be a chance of failure on these missions, with penalties like losing abilities you have, losing vote power, etc. if you blunder it bad enough. Depending on the type of mission, a player can try to "betray" the others and take all the loot for themselves. 

This has the best balance of keeping things social and giving the chance for anti-town/greedy townies to change things up a bit and try something risky. The group leaders that are town will have to be wary of picking certain players because they might be anti-town or be the type of townie that thinks they can solo the game so wants all the loot.


----------



## Stelios (Jan 18, 2018)

@Didi @SinRaven @Mr. Waffles today was a taste of SSJ3 power up?  
I guess if you live in Groningen with the earthquakes you get the full experience


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2018)

Stelios said:


> @Didi @SinRaven @Mr. Waffles today was a taste of SSJ3 power up?
> I guess if you live in Groningen with the earthquakes you get the full experience




We barely had any storm here actually
but I did feel that recent earthquake

felt the other strong one 5 years back as well

feels funny


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 18, 2018)

Unbelievable storm here. Delivered many great videos though lol.

Was tough for the guys at work that had to move carts outside. Gave them a helping hand because otherwise the wind would've just stolen our goods lol.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Unbelievable storm here. Delivered many great videos though lol.
> 
> Was tough for the guys at work that had to move carts outside. Gave them a helping hand because otherwise the wind would've just stolen our goods lol.



Do you work at a foodstall


----------



## Stelios (Jan 18, 2018)

In my neighborhood a lady left her car without handbrake and the wind pushed it from the parking spot right into a dike, part of the roof from my kids school went off, a tree was uprooted, a neighbors schuurdak was also half off.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Do you work at a foodstall


Lol goods probably wasn't the right choice of words

I work for an online warehouse. We have multiple buildings and sometimes stuff has to be moved from one to the other (by hand) across the terrain. Today was not a good day for that considering the wind.

Thank  God I can mostly stay inside

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

Stelios said:


> * part of the roof from my kids school went off*






my news says nothing about the netherlands atm


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 18, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> lol I guess we did. Not sure. Nobody has submitted anything except for Dr. White so I assumed it was on hiatus again.
> 
> I think someone other than me should pick the slack and start managing that game, because right now I have too many RL and mafia projects to distract me. Sorry.


How does coh work?
I would be down to submitting roles


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2018)

wow it really was that bad?

I saw some of the news about train trouble but I didn't know it was that extreme


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 18, 2018)

Stelios said:


> In my neighborhood a lady left her car without handbrake and the wind pushed it from the parking spot right into a dike, part of the roof from my kids school went off, a tree was uprooted, a neighbors schuurdak was also half off.


Guy at work had to leave early since part of his roof was demolished as well 

Thank God it's over now


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2018)

I hope the damages aren't too bad cuz I'm traveling to Amsterdam tomorrow


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> my news says nothing about the netherlands atm


Well it's probably not too bad compared to your tornado country but for our standards it was disastrous lol


----------



## Stelios (Jan 18, 2018)

This is what it did to my garden.

Went on the spot and fixed shit and brought them closer to entrance so they don’t get that much air exposure but yeah

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Well it's probably not too bad compared to your tornado country but for our standards it was disastrous lol



Still, you'd think it'd get some mention.


----------



## Stelios (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Still, you'd think it'd get some mention.


Europe frederike storm


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 18, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> How does coh work?
> I would be down to submitting roles



You are invited to a QT and you just post however many roles you want there. Eventually we stop when we think it is enough.

Right now we probably have something like 10 roles, I think 4 from me. I was going to make more but I stopped too.

But we have 10 people who were supposed to submit and most of them haven't so it's a mess.

Someone needs to get in contact with all the members, and start mobilizing the whole thing again. maybe change some rules if needed. I'm sort of the leader of this thing, but I want to pass it to someone else. I think @SinRaven said he'd pick it up.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 18, 2018)

Like, I love this project, but after Gurren Lagann I'm going to host 3 games on Mafia Syndicate, and it's possible they are all in 2018. And there are other things besides mafia in my life. I just can't deal with this.


----------



## NO (Jan 18, 2018)

Mohit said:


> @jayjay³² you too bro you keep rating shit here and never participate in convo itself why???


I don't like @Nello.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Europe frederike storm



I see


----------



## Stelios (Jan 18, 2018)

Here’s some sauce:


----------



## Stelios (Jan 18, 2018)

Oh yeah what you posted has it. Well it’s gone. Now the frost is coming


----------



## Magic (Jan 18, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> I have been liking my switch so far. Between me  and my brother we have BOTW, Mario Odyssey, Matio Kart, Fire Emblem Warriors and Splatoon 2. So we have a lot of the big games that are out. The portability is nice but haven't fully utilized it yet.


Residential evil rev 2 is fun. 
couch co-op single player/
Can couch co-op raid mode. Has online and "events"/daily missions for the raid mode. Levels get increasingly more hectic, kinda like uh diablo and those zombie horde games mixed together.


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I see



THAT FUCKING DIXIE


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 18, 2018)

Didi said:


> THAT FUCKING DIXIE


Ah yes that dixie was the most hilarious video today

It actually was in my student neighborhood where I moved away from two weeks ago

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

I love the wind so much. I'd be out there with a blanket siting in the garden.


----------



## Stelios (Jan 18, 2018)

Didi said:


> THAT FUCKING DIXIE





SinRaven said:


> Ah yes that dixie was the most hilarious video today
> 
> It actually was in my student neighborhood where I moved away from two weeks ago



Wait till you see the one with people getting knocked down from wind with chamilionaire playing in the background ...


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Wait till you see the one with people getting knocked down from wind with chamilionaire playing in the background ...





DAT IS LEEDVERMAAK


----------



## Stelios (Jan 18, 2018)

They see me rollin
 they hatin


----------



## Stelios (Jan 18, 2018)

Poor bastards though :/


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You are invited to a QT and you just post however many roles you want there. Eventually we stop when we think it is enough.
> 
> Right now we probably have something like 10 roles, I think 4 from me. I was going to make more but I stopped too.
> 
> ...



I still don't understand how this works but I'd be happy to contribute.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Poor bastards though :/



you are a monster


----------



## Magic (Jan 18, 2018)

@Shizune go with option 2,
people will try and discuss the results and who went with who on what quests regardless. 

Similar mechanic was the court system in Dragon's Ace Attorney game. Ironically the town was dumb and didn't use it efficiently. Mainly Scum was using it to reap the benefits, while also avoiding some of the day phase discussion.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 18, 2018)

I saw that video a lot today and it stays funny.

It's their own damn fault. I'm pretty sure both were running (even the guy that fell into the frame), and this is the kind of weather where you firmly want to keep both of your feet on the ground.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 18, 2018)

Stelios said:


> They see me rollin
> they hatin


What is going on, lol?


----------



## Stelios (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> you are a monster



Or maybe they kinda got themselves into this pickle.
It was on the news since last night that the second storm of the year was coming today. The broadcast was there knmi said it would be code orange for at least 5 hours. It became code red and it was everywhere. Twitter ,fb,news , buienalarm. Yet they chose to go out. /shrug

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 18, 2018)

RemChu said:


> What is going on, lol?





Zatch Braff said:


> I see


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Or maybe they kinda got themselves into this pickle.
> It was on the news since last night that the second storm of the year was coming today. The broadcast was there knmi said it would be code orange for at least 5 hours. It became code red and it was everywhere. Twitter ,fb,news , buienalarm. Yet they chose to go out. /shrug



I would go out. who doesn't want to bask in the wind and the grey weather? get some apple cheeks, build up an appetite, sit by the fire, read a book, drink some spiced rum cider?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

btw, lord, big guy @Stelios, how's your flu?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 18, 2018)

Spiced rum cider sounds good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I would go out. who doesn't want to bask in the wind and the grey weather? get some apple cheeks, build up an appetite, sit by the fire, read a book, drink some spiced rum cider?



Dis guy
Living on the edge


----------



## Stelios (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> btw, lord, big guy @Stelios, how's your flu?



Paracetamol is wearing off. When it goes 12:00 ima drop 1000mg and sleep

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

RemChu said:


> What is going on, lol?



They saw my RPG game

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 18, 2018)

At least three people died in this weather Zatch! Too dangerous!


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> At least three people died in this weather Zatch! Too dangerous!



3 people died yet you laugh at those poor people being flung across the market place? FALSE SANCTIMONY.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> 3 people died yet you laugh at those poor people being flung across the market place? FALSE SANCTIMONY.


Those 'poor' people could've expected exactly that when they started running in the wind.


----------



## Stelios (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> 3 people died yet you laugh at those poor people being flung across the market place? FALSE SANCTIMONY.




We laugh because it’s funny like farts are funny
Not because we are happy with what happened to them


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 18, 2018)

Going outside on foot in a tornado is just natural selection at work.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 18, 2018)

So the new nintendo project seems interesting basically you make stuff out of cardboqard and attach joycons from your switch and they do stuff in game. Nintendo Labo I think is the name if you want to look it up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Those 'poor' people could've expected exactly that when they started running in the wind.



Maybe they had this planned?


do you even THINK before you post, Sin? someone people could have waited for so long to do this run and the weather be damned



Stelios said:


> We laugh because it’s funny like farts are funny
> Not because we are happy with what happened to them


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 18, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> So the new nintendo project seems interesting basically you make stuff out of cardboqard and attach joycons from your switch and they do stuff in game. Nintendo Labo I think is the name if you want to look it up.


It is an interesting concept if nothing else and a unique idea time will tell how it works.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Going outside on foot in a tornado is just natural selection at work.



Almost as stupid as eating tide pods.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 18, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> So the new nintendo project seems interesting basically you make stuff out of cardboqard and attach joycons from your switch and they do stuff in game. Nintendo Labo I think is the name if you want to look it up.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 18, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Almost as stupid as eating tide pods.


I heard about the amazing internet trend sweeping the nation today actually... the 'tide pod challenge'

Oh youth... oh parents... oh internet...


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Almost as stupid as eating tide pods.



Are you kidding? hadn't heard of this


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Are you kidding? hadn't heard of this


Sadly it is a thing

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 18, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Almost as stupid as eating tide pods.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Maybe they had this planned?
> 
> 
> 
> do you even THINK before you post, Sin? someone people could have waited for so long to do this run and the weather be damned


I stand corrected. I feel so sorry for those no-life weebs now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I stand corrected. I feel so sorry for those no-life weebs now



i'm glad to see you still have an ounce of mededogen


----------



## Stelios (Jan 18, 2018)

Mrw tbh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Almost as stupid as eating tide pods.



Omg I just heard about this for the first time last night.  Some people's sense of self preservation is so low.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Mrw tbh



Cringe. I guess just anybody be making videos these days.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

@SinRaven have you read de avonden by reve


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 18, 2018)

Start hittin' switches on bitches, leavin' hoes in stitches

quote of the year

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Cringe. I guess just anybody be making videos these days.



Yes half of the world’s population is online


----------



## Stelios (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> @SinRaven have you read de avonden by reve



Have you?


----------



## Stelios (Jan 18, 2018)

Ok the last posts made me laugh and every time I laugh I suffer

Laters


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

_I'm a classy millionaire, bitches ain't got the couth
C-O-U-T-H 'cause you can't spell it either

_​


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Have you?



no, but it's a depressing classic, and i've wanted to read it for ages. i should pick it up. i was more wondering if he had to read it in school. i've read mulisch and was surprised _De ontdekking van de hemel _was so highly rated. it's not that special. still need to read hermans. and reve has a book where fucks god in the form of a goat or something? and he had to go to court? that's a big worth reading to me.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

I am SO STRESSED OUT.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> @SinRaven have you read de avonden by reve


Nope.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

I literally have goosebumps right now.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Every time I think we're close to the album release I get sooo sick to my stomach. I don't understand how I've waited this long and I'm STILL not actually ready.


----------



## Baba (Jan 18, 2018)

I'll take you to the hospital

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Every time I think we're close to the album release I get sooo sick to my stomach. I don't understand how I've waited this long and I'm STILL not actually ready.



shows your true passion as a fan. if you're not nervous, you don't care.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> shows your true passion as a fan. if you're not nervous, you don't care.



Like, GIRL.

She has literally staked EVERYTHING on this album.

This is THE make or break album. Nothing before it matters.

I just.

I just.

I JUST.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Like, GIRL.
> 
> She has literally staked EVERYTHING on this album.
> 
> ...



but she's already more of a hit maker than aretha franlin

Since she first broke into the mainstream less than a decade ago, Nicki Minaj has maintained a near-constant presence on the Hot 100, and between her own smashes, one-off releases and her many, many collaborations with dozens (if not hundreds) of artists, the hip-hop superstar became the woman with the most Hot 100 appearances in 2017.


In March, Minaj dropped three new songs at once (“No Frauds,” “Changed It” and “Regret In Your Tears”), all of which debuted on the all-genre Hot 100. By doing so, she moved her count up to 76 placements on the Hot 100, . She blew past the legendary Aretha Franklin in doing so, and she hasn’t stopped since then.

Minaj now stands at 83 Hot 100-charting hits, and she’s sure to add at least a few new tunes to that count in 2018, and it could grow considerably if she finally .


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Right, everyone knows she's radio gold.

But most of those hits are pop songs or features, and she claims to be the queen of rap. This is the first time she's trying to make, in her words, a "classic rap album."

So her status as a rap legend really does come down to this. If she doesn't pull through now, she'll be considered the Katy Perry of rap.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Right, everyone knows she's radio gold.
> 
> But most of those hits are pop songs or features, and she claims to be the queen of rap. This is the first time she's trying to make, in her words, a "classic rap album."
> 
> So her status as a rap legend really does come down to this. If she doesn't pull through now, she'll be considered the Katy Perry of rap.



Ah, now I see what you're getting at.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 18, 2018)

Stelios said:


> @Didi @SinRaven @Mr. Waffles today was a taste of SSJ3 power up?
> I guess if you live in Groningen with the earthquakes you get the full experience



Can't say I noticed it much personally.
It was code red here, but when I went to work it was windy, but like what else is new. 



SinRaven said:


> At least three people died in this weather Zatch! Too dangerous!



One of those was where I live.

Reactions: Old 2


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Waffles was almost one of the people in those videos


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Waffles was almost one of the people in those videos



Bitch please.
Takes more than some wind to fuck me over.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Lewd 1 | Old 3


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2018)

Waffles has lived for over a 1000 years,  you think some puny wind is going to do him in?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Takes more than some wind to fuck me over.


​


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 18, 2018)

Didi said:


> Waffles has lived for over a 1000 years,  you think some puny wind is going to do him in?



Didi understands.

Reactions: Old 3


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

waffles reminds me of the turtle island from avatar


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 18, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Bitch please.
> Takes more than some wind to fuck me over.


I know how to fuck you over



and under

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> waffles reminds me of the turtle island from avatar



I was that lion turtle once upon a time in 2011.

Reactions: Old 3


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I was that lion turtle once upon a time in 2011.



This is the beacon of hope we long for when the storm has risen, the clouds have covered the sun, darkness falls, shadows play on the empty space, a piano blooms in the distance, soon we're all, extinguished.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 18, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> This is the beacon of hope we long for when the storm has risen, the clouds have covered the sun, darkness falls, shadows play on the empty space, a piano blooms in the distance, soon we're all, extinguished.



You lost me at "hope".

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1 | Old 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 18, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You lost me at "hope".



Petrified is the Waffles, old to the core, a geranium of feasts when the wheel turns beyond the scythe. Pray, do we miss the steps? A cat sleeps in the corner, two smokes knit white napkins, but only to be soiled by the intransigence of military. We look outside on this rocky shore, shaped by millenniums of waves and starlight: it is on this night the turtles mate. Look! Inside the breathing sand, heady of seed and salt, two eggs are already laid. It is the eon of existence we pronounce, and we are but acolytes of this love froth churned into a skein.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 18, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 2


----------



## Legend (Jan 18, 2018)

This may trigger Nitty. Im sorry bud


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I still don't understand how this works but I'd be happy to contribute.



This project is for people who like to write roles but don't want to make a whole game for each role they make. For example, let's say you want to make a Spider-Man role, but you don't want to make the whole Marvel game that must come with it. So in this project you submit your Spider-Man role and we'll merge it with roles from our 11 hosts (and counting) into a mash-up. It's like Favorites, but instead of asking the players to submit their characters, you get to be selfish and pick them yourself. The advantage is that you tend to get much more inspired things than in favs. The downside is that balance is a bitch. Tho last year Law and WPK made it work somehow.

If you want to join, I'll PM you the link to the QT. But if you are going to participate, you must know that you won't get to play it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 18, 2018)

If anything, you can make a Nicki Minaj role with 10 abilities and get people to play it


----------



## Nello (Jan 18, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> I don't like @Nello.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 18, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> I don't like @Nello.


What has done to you for you to dislike him??

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Legend said:


> This may trigger Nitty. Im sorry bud



Why? But also I stopped watching when their first choice was Migos. That album is not anticipated


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> This project is for people who like to write roles but don't want to make a whole game for each role they make. For example, let's say you want to make a Spider-Man role, but you don't want to make the whole Marvel game that must come with it. So in this project you submit your Spider-Man role and we'll merge it with roles from our 11 hosts (and counting) into a mash-up. It's like Favorites, but instead of asking the players to submit their characters, you get to be selfish and pick them yourself. The advantage is that you tend to get much more inspired things than in favs. The downside is that balance is a bitch. Tho last year Law and WPK made it work somehow.
> 
> If you want to join, I'll PM you the link to the QT. But if you are going to participate, you must know that you won't get to play it.



Sure I'd like to submit roles. It's not the kind of game I'd play anyways because I get confused in those clusterfuck, ability-heavy type games.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

This was so embarrassing because Nicki booked this appearance to promote No Frauds as the lead single to an album that never came. She pushed the album back by an entire year and pushed No Frauds right under the rug.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 18, 2018)

Not a real interview...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Not a real interview...



Well the interview was probably to discuss her freaking album, but then No Frauds flopped so she was like, "nevermind don't ask me about that."


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

The thing with Nicki is she gets lazy/uninspired, and she needs for her singles to flop so she can get her big ass back in the studio and record something of quality.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Not that No Frauds wasn't quality. It's actually her best single of all time IMO. But she had the nerve to release a single where she had _one verse _a few weeks after Remy wrote that 7 minute long diss accusing her of not writing her own lyrics.

The climate was just all wrong. Nobody wanted a poppy song where Nicki had one verse. We were waiting on her to go off for 3 minutes straight. It was disappointing, even if it was a BOP.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

No Frauds is underrated as a diss though.

_What type of bum bitch shoot a friend over a rack?
What type of mother leave her one son over a stack?
This lil boogie down basic bitch thinking she back?
_
That's savagery right there.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Well the interview was probably to discuss her freaking album, but then No Frauds flopped so she was like, "nevermind don't ask me about that."



No, what I mean is...those were all comedy actors, and that skit was just a spoof for jokes. Made for the VMAs


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Tiger said:


> No, what I mean is...those were all comedy actors, and that skit was just a spoof for jokes. Made for the VMAs



Oh, well duh. I assumed everyone knew that. Imagine thinking anyone could ask Nicki those questions and she wouldn't immediately end the interview.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

I was talking about the Ellen interview, I didn't realize you were talking about the other one.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 18, 2018)

I didn't realize Thorin had posted two vids.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

Fast can anyone here read Mandarin Chinese


----------



## Legend (Jan 18, 2018)

Hammer could if he was around


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2018)

@hammer bitch help


----------



## Aries (Jan 19, 2018)

I keep hearing about other jobber teams here like Team Broccoli and Team Mustard and I'm like .

It has to stop... And like most problems here we settle it like men... In SMASH I mean Mafia. I propose a Faction War Gauntlet.


*Team Hope*
1:
2:
3:
4:

*Team Troll*
1:
2:
3:
4:

*Team Rage*
1:
2:
3:
4:

*Team Fedora Hats*
1:
2:
3:
4:

*Team Other*
1:
2:
3:
4

Players then from each team then compete in mini-mafia games. The more you win the more points your team gets. Who ever gains the most points in the end will be the winning team and the one true supreme team of Mafio

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1 | Ningen 2


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

Aries said:


> I keep hearing about other jobber teams here like Team Broccoli and Team Mustard and I'm like .
> 
> It has to stop... And like most problems here we settle it like men... In SMASH I mean Mafia. I propose a Faction War Gauntlet.
> 
> ...


I have to agree but will this even be a fair fight we all know team troll is too OP other are just gonna lose no matter how much they try


----------



## Aries (Jan 19, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I have to agree but will this even be a fair fight we all know team troll is too OP other are just gonna lose no matter how much they try



Everyone will have access to the same abilities. The catch being they can only use it one and only once during the whole mini games.

-One Shot Lie Detector
-BulletProof
-One Shot  Self Revive
-One Shot Investigation
-Doctor

If you guys don't trust ole reliable CR I shall let someone rng who will be mafia. Here are the rounds as followed

_Round-1_: Singles Game

_Round-2_: Masons Game

_Round-3_: Singles Game

_Round-4_: Masons Game

_Round-5_: Singles Game

_Round-6_: Masons Game

_Final Game_:  Singles Game


----------



## Aries (Jan 19, 2018)

I have 2 completed game set-ups that I can start right now and making a 3rd one of the theme of Death Note. Ill do these games just to show you ole CR is much more then a big role madness host

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

Aries said:


> Everyone will have access to the same abilities. The catch being they can only use it one and only once during the whole mini games.


I was being sarcastic I understand the basics of game balancing


----------



## Legend (Jan 19, 2018)

Aries said:


> I keep hearing about other jobber teams here like Team Broccoli and Team Mustard and I'm like .
> 
> It has to stop... And like most problems here we settle it like men... In SMASH I mean Mafia. I propose a Faction War Gauntlet.
> 
> ...


This level of disrespect


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 19, 2018)

Topkek, let's let Aries host the game for supremacy despite being true incarnation of trolling. 

*sends in protection on bulletproof*

*mafia uses faction kill on protected bulletproof*

Aries: Mafia faction has killed Remchu! He was team hope bulletproof!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Aries (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm confident in team troll who ever they are to secure our team supremacy. What sets team troll apart from other teams is we don't discriminate nor are we biased.


----------



## Aries (Jan 19, 2018)

Legend said:


> This level of disrespect



Ill give Team Ego a pass since some people are interested in such a team  but team Order and Balance is like people who got kicked out off Team Hope and went to TNA. The Townies gonna Town FC of this era

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 19, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 19, 2018)

Had another idea. Would like to update the game with a even better theme since maybe ill use the team based groups here for another game. A much more suiting theme. Same mechanics just instead of Teams of 4 its Teams of 3.

Team Lawful Good
1:
2:
3:

Team Neutral Good
1:
2:
3: 

Team Chaotic Good
1:
2:
3:

Team Lawful Neutral
1:
2:
3:

_Team Neutral_
1:
2:
3: 

_Team Chaotic Neutral_
1:
2:
3:
_Team Lawful Evil_
1:
2:
3:

_Team Neutral Evil _
1:
2:
3:

_Team Chaotic Evil_
1:
2:
3:

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 19, 2018)

I used to be chaotic good (or neutral), now I stumbled into neutral good I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 19, 2018)

>Superb ass


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Fast can anyone here read Mandarin Chinese



Yes?


----------



## Cromer (Jan 19, 2018)

Superb summoning there...


----------



## poutanko (Jan 19, 2018)

Lawful neutral here!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Jan 19, 2018)

You too @Mr. Waffles ?


----------



## Shizune (Jan 19, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> Yes?



Sorry, I don't need it anymore. Thank you though.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 19, 2018)

poutanko said:


> You too @Mr. Waffles ?



I'm a waffle.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2018)

.....are we all sure @Mohit is not @Marco ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm a waffle.



Waffles are true neutral.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> .....are we all sure @Mohit is not @Marco ?


Pretty sure I got @Underworld Broker and @Crugyr and @Baba who can back me on this

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Pretty sure I got @Underworld Broker and @Crugyr and @Baba who can back me on this



....you say names in which I do not trust.


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

poutanko said:


> You too @Mr. Waffles ?


Seems waffles is too famous among ladies first broki and now you

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> ....you say names in which I do not trust.


Hmm who else is there @Viole1369 @Evil C.C.


----------



## poutanko (Jan 19, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Seems waffles is too famous among ladies first broki and now you


There's something about older guy, you know

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## poutanko (Jan 19, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Seems waffles is too famous among ladies first broki and now you


There's something about older guy, you know


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 19, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Seems waffles is too famous among ladies first broki and now you



....

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## poutanko (Jan 19, 2018)

D*mn internet

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## poutanko (Jan 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> Waffles are true neutral.


What about you?


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

poutanko said:


> There's something about older guy, you know


Oh you are that kind of gal I get it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Jan 19, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Oh you are that kind of gal I get it


And you said you're innocent

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Hmm who else is there @Viole1369 @Evil C.C.



 Now you are just losing credit mentioning that cretin viole.



poutanko said:


> What about you?



 Lawfully good obviously.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> Now you are just losing credit mentioning that cretin viole.


OK how about @poutanko she can back me up we have been together for almost 3 years

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> ....


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> Now you are just losing credit mentioning that cretin viole.


Btw why don't people like him.  I mean I certainly don't like him either but what is it


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2018)

Mohit said:


> OK how about @poutanko she can back me up we have been together for almost 3 years



"WAD's waifu who will feed him a shoe"



Mohit said:


> Btw why don't people like him.  I mean I certainly don't like him either but what is it



 Oh I like him well enough, just disliking him is better.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viole (Jan 19, 2018)

Shaddup Vasto


Your rage is dead along your career


----------



## poutanko (Jan 19, 2018)

Mohit said:


> OK how about @poutanko she can back me up we have been together for almost 3 years


oi oi 
>joined OJ for only about a year (we almost never talked except on ToS) 
>joined NF - same (I didn't even know you're here)
>3 years where?


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> "WAD's waifu who will feed him a shoe"


Indeed you can trust her right I m not this Marco dude although I love that user name and the character from OP


----------



## Viole (Jan 19, 2018)

poutanko said:


> oi oi
> >joined OJ for only about a year (we almost never talked except on ToS)
> >joined NF - same (I didn't even know you're here)
> >3 years where?


>mohit
>maths
>grammar



Choose 1.jpeg

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Jan 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> .....are we all sure @Mohit is not @Marco ?


Dont insult marco like that

his ghost will haunt you in your ass

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

poutanko said:


> oi oi
> >joined OJ for only about a year (we almost never talked except on ToS)
> >joined NF - same (I didn't even know you're here)
> >3 years where?


No way but I know you so well how can that be,  if it's been only an year  
It must be our deep connection then

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Jan 19, 2018)

This thirst


----------



## Katou (Jan 19, 2018)

Why is Mohit double logged in?


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 19, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> This thirst



Hi there.


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Why is Mohit double logged in?


Wait what???


----------



## Viole (Jan 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Hi there.


No.


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Hi there.


Oh no don't bait him let him be


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 19, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> No.



What no ?


----------



## Viole (Jan 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What no ?


I say no to your existence

You ningen


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 19, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> I say no to your existence
> 
> You ningen



What I do ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Indeed you can trust her right I m not this Marco dude although I love that user name and the character from OP



 No that was quite the opposite of that post. I can not trust her words for she is crazy.

 No no I will ask the only trustworthy person...

@Mr. Waffles is Mohit=Marco?

@Viole1369 you suck. That is all.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> No that was quite the opposite of that post. I can not trust her words for she is crazy.
> 
> No no I will ask the only trustworthy person...
> 
> ...



If Mohit was Marco than Marco is better off being dead.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viole (Jan 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What I do ?


Thats the fuckin problem

You do nothing 


Superman said:


> No that was quite the opposite of that post. I can not trust her words for she is crazy.
> 
> No no I will ask the only trustworthy person...
> 
> ...


I suck tits 
You suck dicks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viole (Jan 19, 2018)

Mohit rates it winner

doesnt fuckin realize, whole post point is insulting him


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> If Mohit was Marco than Marco is better off being dead.


Wow that's rude I mean to Marco I m an awesome dude ok


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 19, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> Thats the fuckin problem
> 
> You do nothing



Is this about you bullying me into playing your Bleach game and you now being salty because, and this must be shocking to you, I'm not motivated for that game.
Cause if so, good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 19, 2018)

Stop duping Viole


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 19, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> Mohit rates it winner
> 
> doesnt fuckin realize, whole post point is insulting him


Story of Mohit's life.


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> Mohit rates it winner
> 
> doesnt fuckin realize, whole post point is insulting him


Are you fucking serious dude it's a sarcastic rating also what's wrong with me taking everything likely instead of flame baiting like you


----------



## Viole (Jan 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Story of Mohit's life.


True 


Also GTFO waffles, Jump off a cliff


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 19, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> True
> 
> 
> Also GTFO waffles, Jump off a cliff



Take this as a moment to reflect upon your actions and realize that bullying is bad, mkay.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viole (Jan 19, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Are you fucking serious dude it's a sarcastic rating also what's wrong with me taking everything likely instead of flame baiting like you


"Sarcastic" rating




If you took everything you wouldn't be a whiny lil bitch in mafia who goes to report to mafia mods to get a player banned because someone called you a inactifag cuz your bitch ass couldn't bother to game you signed up for


----------



## Viole (Jan 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Take this as a moment to reflect upon your actions and realize that bullying is bad, mkay.


Jump
off
cliff

Now


----------



## Viole (Jan 19, 2018)

@White Wolf shaddap mutt


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 19, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> Jump
> off
> cliff
> 
> Now



Only if you're waiting for me at the bottom.


----------



## Viole (Jan 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Only if you're waiting for me at the bottom.


Sure I will be there to stab you to death, In case you survive the fall


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> "Sarcastic" rating
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow you really are salty ass friend about the shit that happened a long time ago and had nothing to do with me it just shows how immature you are keeping everything noted down in your tiny little brain of yours.  Wile I will be here and everywhere keeping my mind at peace instead of getting baited by your filth shit face


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 19, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> @White Wolf shaddap mutt


I see your replies have drastically improved in your absence... you almost spelled everything correctly too!


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

First person to my ignore list on NF nice going shitole1396


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 19, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> Sure I will be there to stab you to death, In case you survive the fall



> thinking I won't land on you and flatten you like a pancake

Have an optimistic.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Viole (Jan 19, 2018)

okay dumb fuck

Dont keep bitching in thread and everywhere then I dont like Viole 24/7 and when viole comes be a fucking pussy ass shit running bw your legs thinking you are hot shit.
>Nothing to do with me
Want me to post SS of your whiny bitchass saying OMGAWD im reporting you?
Go f yourself


----------



## Viole (Jan 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > thinking I won't land on you and flatten you like a pancake
> 
> Have an optimistic.


Thinking I wont have a chainsaw running in my hand splitting you in two real nice


----------



## Viole (Jan 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I see your replies have drastically improved in your absence... you almost spelled everything correctly too!


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 19, 2018)

Cute Vivi

How's your work dicking you over?


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 19, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> Thinking I wont have a chainsaw running in my hand splitting you in two real nice



> implying you can lift that

Have a funny.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viole (Jan 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Cute Vivi
> 
> How's your work dicking you over?


Ugly Mutt

Same as your how your no life is dicking you


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 19, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> Ugly Mutt
> 
> Same as your how your no life is dicking you


So they fired you?


----------



## Viole (Jan 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > implying you can lift that
> 
> Have a funny.


Come at me waffle
I'll crack you in two and leave nothing behind


----------



## Viole (Jan 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> So they fired you?


Implying I'm you


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 19, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> Come at me waffle
> I'll crack you in two and leave nothing behind



Chainsaws don't crack people in two.


----------



## Viole (Jan 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Chainsaws don't crack people in two.


Yea but I can crack you in two

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 19, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> Implying I'm you


I'm implying you're worse, yes


----------



## Viole (Jan 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I'm implying you're worse, yes


I see all the power made you fall of a cliff head first

Poor mutt


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

Anyway that's all said and done I m still waiting for you to respond my request @White Wolf


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 19, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> I see all the power made you fall of a cliff head first
> 
> Poor mutt




You wanna join Rion?


----------



## Viole (Jan 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You wanna join Rion?


You wanna join Marco?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 19, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> You wanna join Marco?


Every night


----------



## Viole (Jan 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Every night


I'll make you join him perma


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 19, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> I'll make you join him perma


You don't have a nice bone in your body, why you lying to me


----------



## Viole (Jan 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You don't have a nice bone in your body, why you lying to me



Don't worry
Once Im done with you
You wont have any bone left to worry about


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 19, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> Don't worry
> Once Im done with you
> You wont have any bone left to worry about


So you're a fatty cannibal,  makes sense


----------



## Stelios (Jan 19, 2018)

look at all those macho kids here
picking fights with the elderly


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2018)

So I see somehow viole has achieved being even more garbage...and now wants to crack waffles in half wis his chainsaw.


----------



## Viole (Jan 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> So you're a fatty cannibal,  makes sense


Implying your skinny ass has any fat to eat


----------



## Viole (Jan 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> So I see somehow viole has achieved being even more garbage...and now wants to crack waffles in half wis his chainsaw.


You are and will be always my senpai in being garbage vasto


----------



## Viole (Jan 19, 2018)

Stelios said:


> look at all those macho kids here
> picking fights with the elderly


Old bones belong at their home
in the graveyard


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 19, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> Implying your skinny ass has any fat to eat


I was calling you fat, but I'm glad your reading skills haven't changed.


----------



## Viole (Jan 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I was calling you fat, but I'm glad your reading skills haven't changed.


Do you know what else is still same? Your IQ and Thingyman posts in this thread


----------



## Baba (Jan 19, 2018)

@Viole1369


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 19, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> Do you know what else is still same? Your IQ and Thingyman posts in this thread


tfw your comebacks are older than Waffles


----------



## Stelios (Jan 19, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> Old bones belong at their home
> in the graveyard





now sit down son
before you get your ass handed to you


----------



## Viole (Jan 19, 2018)

Baba said:


> @Viole1369


----------



## Viole (Jan 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> tfw your comebacks are older than Waffles


----------



## Viole (Jan 19, 2018)

Stelios said:


> now sit down son
> before you get your ass handed to you


----------



## Aries (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm lawful good

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 19, 2018)

Aries said:


> I'm lawful good



You're chaotic evil through and through.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tiger (Jan 19, 2018)

Chaotic Good irl and in PM
Lawful Evil here and in games


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 19, 2018)

I think I'm LG in real life, NG in most internet relations, and CG in mafia games.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 19, 2018)

oh shizune's game already started? it is not the 20th on my calendar


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2018)

@Mohit viole being here now is kind of your fault since you summoned him....I guess Marco would not do something so foolish.


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Mohit viole being here now is kind of your fault since you summoned him....I guess Marco would not do something so foolish.


i cant see the ghosts. i was foolish to do that now you all gotta suffer from that

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> oh shizune's game already started? it is not the 20th on my calendar


its not 20th on my calendar either is he australian or something cause that is the only place i can imagine where its 20th already


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 19, 2018)

I want to see them at some point


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

i said i was foolish no need to ningen me you baka

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 19, 2018)

Mohit said:


> its not 20th on my calendar either is he australian or something cause that is the only place i can imagine where its 20th already



@Shizune where are you from? I was thinking of joining your game, you reneging bitch

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> @Shizune where are you from? I was thinking of joining your game, you reneging bitch


reneging another awesome word added to my vocabulary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 19, 2018)

When will people figure out that mass tagging doesn't work?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 19, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> @Shizune where are you from? I was thinking of joining your game, you reneging bitch



Girl those signups were up for like 3 months you get no type of sympathy

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 19, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> When will people figure out that mass tagging doesn't work?



Bitch what you mean


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 19, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Chaotic Good irl and in PM
> Lawful Evil here and in games


Pretty much me.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Girl those signups were up for like 3 months you get no type of sympathy



It's not like I wanted to join your game or anything


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Bitch what you mean


I mean that I got no notification for your game bitch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 19, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I mean that I got no notification for your game bitch.



Sending a mass PM is the optimal way.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Bitch what you mean



The mass tags in one post rarely work properly. I got no notification from them.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 19, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> It's not like I wanted to join your game or anything


Not like you want to join my game either apparently


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 19, 2018)

Tiger said:


> The mass tags in one post rarely work properly. I got no notification from them.


It's restricted/limited to 10 or 12 maximum per post, anything over and it doesn't notify.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 19, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Sending a mass PM is the optimal way.


For sure. Don't think you need special privileges for that these days, even so Shizune should have them.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Not like you want to join my game either apparently



 still weighing my options


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 19, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> still weighing my options


I mean it isn't gonna start until end of March and that's by the normal Calendar not alien timezones an shit so... no excuses.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> It's restricted/limited to 10 or 12 maximum per post, anything over and it doesn't notify.



Awkward

I'll send a mass PM when I get home


----------



## Shizune (Jan 19, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> It's not like I wanted to join your game or anything



B-baka

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm True Neutral 
Even this quiz in buzzfeed said so

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 19, 2018)

Happy birthday to Princess Margriet @Mr. Waffles

It is thanks to her that we enjoy the Tulip Festival and thanks to Ottawa that she is eligible for the line of succession,

From all of us here in the True north strong and free, happy birthday to the Princess again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 19, 2018)

I got Lawful Good. don't know how


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 19, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Happy birthday to Princess Margriet @Mr. Waffles
> 
> It is thanks to her that we enjoy the Tulip Festival and thsbks ro Ottawa that she is eligible for the line of succession,
> 
> From all of us here in the True north strong and free, happy birthday to the Princess again!



I love Waffles. Happy Birthday, Waffles. WAFFLES.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 19, 2018)

Aries said:


> I keep hearing about other jobber teams here like Team Broccoli and Team Mustard and I'm like .
> 
> It has to stop... And like most problems here we settle it like men... In SMASH I mean Mafia. I propose a Faction War Gauntlet.
> 
> ...


Team troll for me
what is Even fedora hearts?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 19, 2018)

Also im Either true neutral or chaotic neutral


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 19, 2018)

Sweet:
What’s Your Alignment?
You Got: Lawful Neutral
You’re motivated by tradition and you strongly believe in law and order. You put a lot of faith in process, and you’ll often follow orders without questioning them, as long as it doesn’t cause you to act immorally.


----------



## Stelios (Jan 19, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Sweet:
> What’s Your Alignment?
> You Got: Lawful Neutral
> You’re motivated by tradition and you strongly believe in law and order. You put a lot of faith in process, and you’ll often follow orders without questioning them, as long as it doesn’t cause you to act immorally.



Do you live close by where the river flood happened and then -30c frost?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 19, 2018)

Also @Aries i legit made a role for COH With a "team host mechanic believe or not


----------



## Cromer (Jan 19, 2018)

I am presently here now


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I'm True Neutral
> Even this quiz in buzzfeed said so


buzzfeed is shit cant even make their own quiz someone in the comment section said its ripped off

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 19, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Do you live close by where the river flood happened and then -30c frost?



No, the river didn’t flood where I am. I’m also on a hill way above the rivers.
Though it was -30 for about week earlier this month. That was brutal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 19, 2018)

Mohit said:


> buzzfeed is shit cant even make their own quiz someone in the comment section said its ripped off



I don't know how I'm Lawful Good. I disagree. TIME FOR A CHANGE.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 19, 2018)

Mohit said:


> buzzfeed is shit cant even make their own quiz someone in the comment section said its ripped off



And you just parroted the sentiment from the first commenter bellow.


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I got Lawful Good. don't know how


lawfully good really ! you ???

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I don't know how I'm Lawful Good. I disagree. TIME FOR A CHANGE.


well i was chaotic neutral so i m ok with the results

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

Stelios said:


> And you just parroted the sentiment from the first commenter bellow.


of course i did i even said that i read it in the comment section didnt i


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

Stelios said:


> And you just parroted the sentiment from the first commenter bellow.


btw buzzfeed india literally suck theirs videos are so corny and crap like one @Zatch Braff showed me


----------



## Stelios (Jan 19, 2018)

Mohit said:


> of course i did i even said that i read it in the comment section didnt i



ok and what's your point?
It's not my problem that they ripped the quiz from another site.
I wanted a result and got it.


----------



## Stelios (Jan 19, 2018)

Mohit said:


> btw buzzfeed india literally suck theirs videos are so corny and crap like one @Zatch Braff showed me



ok.
and?


----------



## Baba (Jan 19, 2018)

What quiz?


----------



## Stelios (Jan 19, 2018)

Would this quiz be better if i shared it from the site their ripped it from, @Mohit ?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 19, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I don't know how I'm Lawful Good. I disagree. TIME FOR A CHANGE.


I got Lawful Evil and I'd never hurt a fly

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 19, 2018)

Neutral good irl 
Chaotic evil in games

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 19, 2018)

Baba said:


> What quiz?





knock yourself out


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

Stelios said:


> ok and what's your point?
> It's not my problem that they ripped the quiz from another site.
> I wanted a result and got it.


nothing good for you dude that you got the result


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

Stelios said:


> ok.
> and?


i would respond with something really nice but it seems like i have to sleep now so maybe we should continue it next time


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I got Lawful Evil and I'd never hurt a fly



You and @Stelios are the bug torturers. I've seen the evidence.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 19, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> You and @Stelios are the bug torturers. I've seen the evidence.


I hate bugs though, wouldn't want to be caught dead in the same room with a swarm of roaches, and I've been in the same room as a swarm of roaches.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 19, 2018)

Should actually make that test again and see if smth changed


----------



## Baba (Jan 19, 2018)

You Got: Chaotic Neutral

You follow your own rules, often in direct contradiction to the law of the land. You’re not beholden to traditions, and you believe strongly in freedom, regardless of how it is obtained.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I hate bugs though, wouldn't want to be caught dead in the same room with a swarm of roaches, and I've been in the same room as a swarm of roaches.



You were definitely the kid who burned ants with a magnifying glass.


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Would this quiz be better if i shared it from the site their ripped it from, @Mohit ?


nah its ok i was only stating that it was ripped off 
ok good night now we will flame bait each other next time

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 19, 2018)

Baba said:


> You Got: Chaotic Neutral
> 
> You follow your own rules, often in direct contradiction to the law of the land. You’re not beholden to traditions, and you believe strongly in freedom, regardless of how it is obtained.



so untrue. you people should start fucking answering HONESTLY. did you murder someone recently, baba? because you were beholden to freedom and not societal norms? NOPE. all you rpg warriors thinking how you IMAGINE yourself online somehow translates to your actions in the REAL WORLD. such pathetic

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> You were definitely the kid who burned ants with a magnifying glass.


i too enjoyed doing that but instead of magnifying glass i used matchsticks


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 19, 2018)

Mohit said:


> i too enjoyed doing that but instead of magnifying glass i used matchsticks



you're mentally unstable and a bully.


----------



## Baba (Jan 19, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> so untrue. you people should start fucking answering HONESTLY. did you murder someone recently, baba? because you were beholden to freedom and not societal norms? NOPE. all you rpg warriors thinking how you IMAGINE yourself online somehow translates to your actions in the REAL WORLD. such pathetic


I mean I took the money and let someone die for it in exchange. I didn't kill anyone directly. I also didn't fight for one who was wrongfully convicted instead of me. I didn't choose any option that says I have to kill someone directly.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 19, 2018)

Stelios said:


> knock yourself out


Chaotic good according to this

God knows what in mafia games.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> you're mentally unstable and a bully.


i m not a bully dude i just love watching them wither in pain


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

Baba said:


> I mean I took the money and let someone die for it in exchange. I didn't kill anyone directly. I also didn't fight for one who was wrongfully convicted instead of me. I didn't choose any option that says I have to kill someone directly.


almost all the same options i picked


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

btw @Baba check your PM on OJ


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 19, 2018)

Mohit said:


> i m not a bully dude i just love watching them wither in pain



what about reincarnation? 



Baba said:


> I mean I took the money and let someone die for it in exchange. I didn't kill anyone directly. I also didn't fight for one who was wrongfully convicted instead of me. I didn't choose any option that says I have to kill someone directly.



you are utilitarian scum. child, slave labor as long as it produces wealth? OK. let someone take the fall for me who didn't do it? OK. SCUM

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 19, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> You were definitely the kid who burned ants with a magnifying glass.


Not really, I climbed a lot of trees as a kid, never interacted with ants much.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 19, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> You were definitely the kid who burned ants with a magnifying glass.



That's me. You are not phasing us out by searching older posts by the way.
This trick is heavily done in this website.




Melodie said:


> Chaotic good according to this
> 
> God knows what in mafia games.



can confirm


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> what about reincarnation?


incests are the lowest form of life they are already reincarnated form of those who have done bad deed


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 19, 2018)

Stelios said:


> That's me. You are not phasing us out by searching older posts by the way.
> This trick is heavily done in this website.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Cromer (Jan 19, 2018)

You Got: Chaotic Neutral


This makes no sense


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 19, 2018)

Mohit said:


> incests are the lowest form of life they are already reincarnated form of those who have done bad deed



wow, you actually somehow bypassed the censor for that one. good job, mojito. and SO WHAT if they did bad deeds? do they deserve to be burned alive by some overzealous 8 y/o


----------



## Cromer (Jan 19, 2018)

Mohit said:


> incests are the lowest form of life they are already reincarnated form of those who have done bad deed


What's a little i*c*st between insects, eh?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (Jan 19, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> so untrue. you people should start fucking answering HONESTLY. did you murder someone recently, baba? because you were beholden to freedom and not societal norms? NOPE. all you rpg warriors thinking how you IMAGINE yourself online somehow translates to your actions in the REAL WORLD. such pathetic



Dis here is why I had a separate identifier for my game persona. I'm stricter and more beholden to rules and ruthless in mafia and as member/former staff than in RL . 

I'm far more likely to break a law I disagree with in RL than in a competitive game. Because if you'd steal a loaf of bread to feed a starving person...you're not lawful good.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

Cromer said:


> What's a little i*c*st between insects, eh?


lol it meant insect incests


----------



## Stelios (Jan 19, 2018)

Pretty sure there are no alignments irl.

There's only guilty and innocent as far as the law is concerned.
All the rest are details.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> wow, you actually somehow bypassed the censor for that one. good job, mojito.


just add a little s in the end like this incests


Zatch Braff said:


> and SO WHAT if they did bad deeds? do they deserve to be burned alive by some overzealous 8 y/o


nah they probably wont i was a naive child then didn't knew whats wrong and what's right

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 19, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> let someone take the fall for me who didn't do it? OK. SCUM


I was wrongfully convicted as well. I didn't do it and now I'm free, that's all I care about.

One said I'll be full of wealth but for that someone somewhere in the world will die and I said okay, people die everyday
and the one about someone being wrongfully convicted had the options
a) Fight for him even if it means you getting the punishment instead which is a BIG NO cause I'm not ruining my life for a stranger.
b) Take care of his family. I don't consider myself to be such a selfless person. So no again.
c) Thank the makers and move on- I selected this.
d) I forgot this option but it was something that I won't do.



Zatch Braff said:


> you are utilitarian scum. child, slave labor as long as it produces wealth? OK.


Who said that?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 19, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Pretty sure there are no alignments irl.
> 
> There's only guilty and innocent as far as the law is concerned.
> All the rest are details.


----------



## Stelios (Jan 19, 2018)

guilty with diminished capacity

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

ok this time for real good night lads


----------



## Stelios (Jan 19, 2018)

those 3 extra words are the details i was talking about


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 19, 2018)

Baba said:


> Who said that?



YOU, SIR, need to read Singer's Drowning Child problem



if you would push a button to get wealth because it's a stranger, that's the same as supporting a child slave enterprise because it uses faceless people to expand profits


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 19, 2018)

What's the trashiest teen comedy that's come out in 2017


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I hate bugs though, wouldn't want to be caught dead in the same room with a swarm of roaches, and I've been in the same room as a swarm of roaches.


what if they are a swarm of ninja roaches


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 19, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> what if they are a swarm of ninja roaches



what if they are a swarm of shrunken people who you mistake as roaches?


----------



## Baba (Jan 19, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> YOU, SIR, need to read Singer's Drowning Child problem
> 
> 
> 
> if you would push a button to get wealth because it's a stranger, that's the same as supporting a child slave enterprise because it uses faceless people to expand profits


Ya, but I would most likely do the former and won't do the latter. If I know a company earns their profit through child labor and shit then obviously I won't be investing in it cause the risks are just too high.

and yea I know it is morally wrong that's one of the reasons why I got chaotic neutral


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 19, 2018)

I got true neutral

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 19, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> I got true neutral


Well if anyone still believed in the validity of the test...

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2018)

I....I do not even know what I came back online to.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> I....I do not even know what I came back online to.


We investigated you and found you as scum.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 19, 2018)

Supes is True Neutral imo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 19, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Team troll for me
> what is Even fedora hearts?



Team ego


----------



## Aries (Jan 19, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Also @Aries i legit made a role for COH With a "team host mechanic believe or not



Reminds me of the Larry role from teen titans game


----------



## Aries (Jan 19, 2018)

I got Neutral Good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Neutral 1 | Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 19, 2018)

Aries said:


> I got Neutral Good.



Your test probably lacked more specific questions.

I. e:

"A player asks you when the action will be proccessed. Do you:

A- Process it already.
B- Tell them you'll do it tomorrow.
C- Do nothing.
D- Make them hit themselves with the ability because why the fuck not"

With each answer being more chaotic than the previous one.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> What's the trashiest teen comedy that's come out in 2017


I want an answer to this as well.


----------



## Didi (Jan 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> .....are we all sure @Mohit is not @Marco ?




Marco with a mental disorder maybe

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Didi (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm just bantering btw before anyone gets on my case for being too mean, I've enjoyed Mohit so far

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 3 | Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 19, 2018)

Didi said:


> I've enjoyed Mohit so far





I didn't know you swing that way

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 19, 2018)

@Aries

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Jan 19, 2018)

@Aries

wow you were kind of right, she does COPY shit. you think just like the developers.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 19, 2018)

Cromer said:


> I want an answer to this as well.


Dunno if it's the  trashiest but I've settled on Absolutely Anything with Simon Pegg and the voice of Robin Williams (and other lesser important idgaf's)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 19, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Dis here is why I had a separate identifier for my game persona. I'm stricter and more beholden to rules and ruthless in mafia and as member/former staff than in RL .
> 
> I'm far more likely to break a law I disagree with in RL than in a competitive game. Because if you'd steal a loaf of bread to feed a starving person...you're not lawful good.




not necessarily true, you can be lawful while following a strict moral code, that moral code doesn't have to be 1on1 with the law of the land


tho stealing is likely against most to all self-imposed moral codes as well, a lawful good person would probably give up some of his own possessions to be able to feed the starving person


----------



## Shiny (Jan 19, 2018)

my internet and pc are so shit,i hate my country


----------



## Shiny (Jan 19, 2018)

Ava is free

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 19, 2018)

Oh wow santi means Saints.

@Santi I thought it meant smelly.


----------



## Magic (Jan 19, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Dis here is why I had a separate identifier for my game persona. I'm stricter and more beholden to rules and ruthless in mafia and as member/former staff than in RL .
> 
> I'm far more likely to break a law I disagree with in RL than in a competitive game. Because if you'd steal a loaf of bread to feed a starving person...you're not lawful good.



My internal morals >>>> supersede the laws of man.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2018)

Didi said:


> I'm just bantering btw before anyone gets on my case for being too mean, I've enjoyed Mohit so far



 But then how will they know @White Wolf is doing his job?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Ava is free



I give it a day.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 19, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 19, 2018)

Ava is basically our version of a japanese deliquent cliche.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2018)

Ava said:


>



Behave...for awhile.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> Behave...for awhile.


yes sir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 19, 2018)

​


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 19, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Happy birthday to Princess Margriet @Mr. Waffles
> 
> It is thanks to her that we enjoy the Tulip Festival and thanks to Ottawa that she is eligible for the line of succession,
> 
> From all of us here in the True north strong and free, happy birthday to the Princess again!



Who ?


----------



## Shizune (Jan 19, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I'm True Neutral
> Even this quiz in buzzfeed said so



Bye I got Lawful Neutral which is the opposite of me

Pretty sure I'm chaotic good


----------



## Magic (Jan 19, 2018)

You Got: Chaotic Good Everything you do is for the greater good, but you feel like needless bureaucracy often gets in the way. You’re trying to make the world a better place, but you really need to do it your own way.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 19, 2018)

@Reznor so uh I kinda hid my medals at some point and now I can't figure out how to show them again

Can you possibly help


----------



## Reznor (Jan 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> @Reznor so uh I kinda hid my medals at some point and now I can't figure out how to show them again
> 
> Can you possibly help


I think it's a problem with the update. I've got it on my to-do list


----------



## Shiny (Jan 19, 2018)

Neutral good


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 19, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Neutral good



Same.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2018)

Mohit
Zatch Braff


----------



## Reznor (Jan 19, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Neutral good


Same


----------



## Magic (Jan 19, 2018)

Guessing you get evil, if you keep/ steal/ go for power/ beat the shit out of people.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 19, 2018)

some questions missed options like  "watch him at night and stab him to death when you get the chance"


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> Mohit
> Zatch Braff



What you want


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> What you want



....don't worry about it....


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> ....don't worry about it....



what's your showdown name so i can watch


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> what's your showdown name so i can watch



 Trainer DAE

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 19, 2018)

Lawful Good


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> Mohit
> Zatch Braff


What is this about???


----------



## Magic (Jan 19, 2018)

really dope

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 19, 2018)

Mohit said:


> What is this about???



superman investigated you. you came back as scum. defense? 


Ava said:


> Lawful Good



LOL


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2018)

Mohit said:


> What is this about???





Zatch Braff said:


> superman investigated you. you came back as scum. defense?



 Yeah....you 2....just don't worry about that....don't worry about it....at all...

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> Yeah....you 2....just don't worry about that....don't worry about it....at all...



go eat so gina can kick your booty


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 19, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> superman investigated you. you came back as scum. defense?
> 
> 
> LOL


????

something funny?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 19, 2018)

Ava said:


> ????
> 
> something funny?



neither of us are lawful good

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> go eat so gina can kick your booty



Is....is he asian?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 19, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> neither of us are lawful good


oh you missed the thread where gina made us cards and gave us our alignment

guess what i got on my card?


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 19, 2018)

Aries vs Ava in a troll battle. Who cracks first? Is aba the rightful successor?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> Is....is he asian?



he's a tall white boy. the only asians are shiba and goose.



Ava said:


> oh you missed the thread where gina made us cards and gave us our alignment
> 
> guess what i got on my card?



if he did it right, chaotic evil lol


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 19, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Aries vs Ava in a troll battle. Who cracks first? Is aba the rightful successor?



Aries is a worse troll. What kind of host doesn't process actions because he has roles he wants to win

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 19, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> he's a tall white boy. the only asians are shiba and goose.
> 
> 
> 
> if he did it right, chaotic evil lol


only one in the thread to get chaotic evil, broke my heart tbh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 19, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Aries vs Ava in a troll battle. Who cracks first? Is aba the rightful successor?


aries is unstoppable

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 19, 2018)

Ava said:


> only one in the thread to get chaotic evil, broke my heart tbh





A chaotic evil character tends to have no respect for rules, other people's lives, or anything but their own desires, which are typically selfish and cruel. They set a high value on personal freedom, but do not have much regard for the lives or freedom of other people. Chaotic evil characters do not work well in groups because they resent being given orders and do not usually behave themselves unless there is no alternative.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shizune (Jan 19, 2018)

I wanted to do some graphics not related to my RPG game so I made some avatars. It's been awhile so let me know what you guys think please. 
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> superman investigated you. you came back as scum. defense?


Nah none needed he is right about that

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I wanted to do some graphics not related to my RPG game so I made some avatars. It's been awhile so let me know what you guys think please.
> ​


Wanna have a chat via PMs?

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Shizune (Jan 19, 2018)

Ava said:


> Wanna have a chat via PMs?



Sure Ava. My PMs are always open. The ball's in your court.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Sure Ava. My PMs are always open. The ball's in your court.


No point now since I'm going to bed but I'll hit you up next time I'm online.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 19, 2018)

By the way guys, everyone can use 175 x 250 avatars now. If you like my style but not any of those specific avatars, I'd be happy to make you something more personalized. I'd love to see this section rocking updated avatars, lol.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 19, 2018)

Ava said:


> No point now since I'm going to bed but I'll hit you up next time I'm online.



Alrighty.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 19, 2018)

Ava said:


> aries is unstoppable



Don't sell yourself short.

Aries is a man who looks down upon you from a tower of sand, he can easily be brought low.

2018 Aries is but a pale facsimile of the troll lord of old.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Shizune (Jan 19, 2018)

I don't know what to call Aries, but troll isn't the word. It's not like he goes out of his way to bother people because he enjoys conflict. He's kinda the inverse of me; I'm a perfectionist so I don't always handle criticism well, whereas he does as he pleases and barely cares to defend himself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 19, 2018)

@Shiny you should let me make you a proper sized set of that woman. What's her name again?


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 19, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Don't sell yourself short.
> 
> Aries is a man who looks down upon you from a tower of sand, he can easily be brought low.
> 
> 2018 Aries is but a pale facsimile of the troll lord of old.


----------



## Magic (Jan 19, 2018)

Ava said:


> only one in the thread to get chaotic evil, broke my heart tbh


SCUM!

hahahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> @Shiny you should let me make you a proper sized set of that woman. What's her name again?



aeolian, but  what's the problem with the sizes


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 19, 2018)

Shiny said:


> aeolian, but  what's the problem with the sizes



Shizune doesn't like it. no more explanation lol


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 19, 2018)

Shiny said:


> aeolian, but  what's the problem with the sizes


davy's old thread about NF guys just got linked and i saw ur pic, you look good

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 19, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Shizune doesn't like it. no more explanation lol



i see,coz i like the size of my ava, i don't like 275, its too long


----------



## Shiny (Jan 19, 2018)

Ava said:


> davy's old thread about NF guys just got linked and i saw ur pic, you look good



im a princess

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 19, 2018)

I don't know why but avatars below the size limit bother me


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 19, 2018)

Shiny said:


> i see,coz i like the size of my ava, i don't like 275, its too long



*Shiny* - Know very little about you but I do know that you are spicing shit up. You are definitely not an eyesore. Post more pics bro, please...


----------



## Shizune (Jan 19, 2018)

Poor Davy. There was nothing wrong with her, and judging by her persona/lingo I'm 99% sure she comes from another forum I use called ATRL. This was just the wrong forum for her.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 19, 2018)

davy didn't even include the hottest NF guy in this thread aka seven deadly sins

for anyone who's interested

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 19, 2018)

Shiny looks like an evil prince from a Disney film who later has a heart of gold and happily ever after.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 19, 2018)

what happened to davy?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I don't know what to call Aries, but troll isn't the word. It's not like he goes out of his way to bother people because he enjoys conflict. He's kinda the inverse of me; I'm a perfectionist so I don't always handle criticism well, whereas he does as he pleases and barely cares to defend himself.



He's an avant-garde troll.

But, to me, he's just another target


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 19, 2018)

Shiny said:


> what happened to davy?



@Shizune what happened to davy


----------



## Shizune (Jan 19, 2018)

oh I dunno, I never even spoke to Davy. But even from afar I can almost guarantee she's from ATRL.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 19, 2018)

davy left NF cuz everyone kept flaming him in his CB threads and he got tired of it


----------



## Shizune (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm bored of this avatar and I want to change it but it's objectively the best avatar I've ever had.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I'm bored of this avatar and I want to change it but it's objectively the best avatar I've ever had.



Let me pick out your next avatar.


----------



## Aries (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm the true prince of hope. Platinums been the true troll all along

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 19, 2018)

Ava said:


> davy left NF cuz everyone kept flaming him in his CB threads and he got tired of it



Wow that sounds so familiar!

Honestly, the Chatterbox is _trash_. I don't even know why it still exists. My time on this website has always revolved around actual activities, and I make friends I have actual things in common with. ie the battledome, Colosseum, League of Legends, mafia. The Chatterbox is just so pointless, that's why it's devolved to the point it has. "Talk about NFers" shouldn't mean "say horrible things about people you don't know without tagging them." Cubey went off on Nighty for 4 hours straight in there a few nights ago and nobody batted an eye.

Case in point, while you were gone I felt like I had to go clear my name in there because there was a thread bashing me for your ban as if that were somehow my doing. I apologized for something, and I got negged for that by someone who spent all of either 2013 or 2014 (I don't remember which) PMing me creepy messages that I ignored. Looking back, they probably assumed I was a woman.

My point is, all my experiences with that section have been negative. The section isn't used for anything besides starting drama.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 19, 2018)

No offense to anyone who posts in the Chatterbox. Everyone who posts in here, I like. But whenever I wander into the chatterbox, I feel like I see the worst people on this forum.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Wow that sounds so familiar!
> 
> Honestly, the Chatterbox is _trash_. I don't even know why it still exists. My time on this website has always revolved around actual activities, and I make friends I have actual things in common with. ie the battledome, Colosseum, League of Legends, mafia. The Chatterbox is just so pointless, that's why it's devolved to the point it has. "Talk about NFers" shouldn't mean "say horrible things about people you don't know without tagging them." Cubey went off on Nighty for 4 hours straight in there a few nights ago and nobody batted an eye.
> 
> ...


Nah man, my ban was 100% my fault, you don't deserve any blame.

On a similar note, I got blamed for Wad's ban by one dumbass. As if it was my fault he had a video of you and sent it to me.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 19, 2018)

Ava said:


> Nah man, my ban was 100% my fault, you don't deserve any blame.
> 
> On a similar note, I got blamed for Wad's ban by one dumbass. As if it was my fault he had a video of you and sent it to me.



That's because WAD is going around blaming you for saying you had it, which is hilarious because it was actually Jayjay who came forward and said it was WAD leaking it.


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

Ava said:


> only one in the thread to get chaotic evil, broke my heart tbh


I mean if you are willing to kill and beat the shit out of people to get your way,  you are evil


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> That's because WAD is going around blaming you for saying you had it, which is hilarious because it was actually Jayjay who came forward and said it was WAD leaking it.


I deleted the PM after I watched the video. I have few morals tbh but sharing videos/pics of people is one of them so I didn't want anything to do with that and got rid of it asap.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> That's because WAD is going around blaming you for saying you had it, which is hilarious because it was actually Jayjay who came forward and said it was WAD leaking it.



Is he, though? That's ridiculously stupid, considering there's proof in the thread when he brought it up.



Shizune said:


> Wow that sounds so familiar!
> 
> Honestly, the Chatterbox is _trash_. I don't even know why it still exists. My time on this website has always revolved around actual activities, and I make friends I have actual things in common with. ie the battledome, Colosseum, League of Legends, mafia. The Chatterbox is just so pointless, that's why it's devolved to the point it has. "Talk about NFers" shouldn't mean "say horrible things about people you don't know without tagging them." Cubey went off on Nighty for 4 hours straight in there a few nights ago and nobody batted an eye.
> 
> ...



if you started posting there, I think you'd see it in a different light. For the most part, it's not about bashing users. I could explain more.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 19, 2018)

> *Moody* - Arabic/Mexican whatever king. I'm not even gonna lie, I was thirsty as hell when I saw his pic. He's got that exotic look, and you know he would be a power top. I'm motherfucking all for it. A+ eye candy. Chill dude too. Wins on wins.



And the picture is gone.

I need to see this picture.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 19, 2018)

I know plats a Kobe fan so brought this for him when my team defeats his team and Hope takes another


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 19, 2018)

Ava said:


> wat?



Mojito is apparently responding to the conversation he was having 9 hours ago before he went to sleep but not tagging anyone lmao


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I don't know why but avatars below the size limit bother me





Shizune said:


> I'm a perfectionist


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 19, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Mojito is apparently responding to the conversation he was having 9 hours ago before he went to sleep but not tagging anyone lmao


I was banned 9 hours ago...so why would he quote me saying this? I don't even know what the conversation was about.


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

Ava said:


> wat?


The test you took on Buzzfeed I m talking about that


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 19, 2018)

Mohit said:


> The test you took on Buzzfeed I m talking about that


i got lawful good on that test bro


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Mojito is apparently responding to the conversation he was having 9 hours ago before he went to sleep but not tagging anyone lmao


No I wasn't I m just catching up here and yo respond to that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 19, 2018)

Ava said:


> I was banned 9 hours ago...so why would he quote me saying this? I don't even know what the conversation was about.



It's not to you. He's legit responding to the conversation he was having in this thread 9 hours ago. like as though no one has moved on from the conversation

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 19, 2018)

Mohit said:


> No I wasn't I m just catching up here and yo respond to that



exactly my point

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

Ava said:


> i got lawful good on that test bro


Owwww
The why say caotic evil I though you got it from the test


----------



## Shizune (Jan 19, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Is he, though? That's ridiculously stupid, considering there's proof in the thread when he brought it up.



Wow it's almost like this was beginning to end a problem that WAD created out of nowhere with no provocation 



Zatch Braff said:


> if you started posting there, I think you'd see it in a different light. For the most part, it's not about bashing users. I could explain more.



I feel like the problem is just that some of the Chatterbox posters are _so incredibly toxic_. I don't mean traditional toxic like myself or Ava, where we're prone to outbursts - I mean they're just negative, ignorant people who have a high school "hot or not" mentality towards NF. I've read normal conversations between people like yourself, Nighty, Reznor and Trinity in there... but then there's some people who are just allowed to ruin it for everyone. I guess I feel like it's a combination of the section's only purpose being gossip, and NF's mods becoming laxer every year.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 19, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Owwww
> The why say caotic evil I though you got it from the test


chaotic evil was from gina's card thread

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 19, 2018)

well shizune since im clearly not going to bed i guess ill PM you now

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 19, 2018)

Holy _fuck _Eki could sit on my face

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 19, 2018)

I will leave or else @Zatch Braff I'd gonna keep bugging me for being stuck on that 9 hour old topic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 19, 2018)

Mohit said:


>



Good point


----------



## Platinum (Jan 19, 2018)

Aries said:


> I know plats a Kobe fan so brought this for him when my team defeats his team and Hope takes another



You would have to get a team first to do that .


----------



## Shiny (Jan 19, 2018)

just made a tsunade avatar for shizune, hope she likes it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 19, 2018)

Y'all right though, Shiny is pretty attractive. Would blackmail for nudes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Y'all right though, Shiny is pretty attractive. Would blackmail for nudes.



Dangle abilities for your RPG game. 

If he posts shirtless, he gets a free superkill.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 19, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Dangle abilities for your RPG game.
> 
> If he posts shirtless, he gets a free superkill.



Oh please I don't compromise the integrity of my games for just anything.

It's dick pics or nothing for extra abilities.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 19, 2018)

Y'know... I can't help but suddenly have an idea for a very sexual Bathhouse mafia game now...

Would require some... confident... players though


----------



## Shiny (Jan 19, 2018)

the picture i used  to draw it



the result:




no need to thank me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Y'know... I can't help but suddenly have an idea for a very sexual Bathhouse mafia game now...
> 
> Would require some... confident... players though



Pretty sure WW and Eros are hosting one. You should join them.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 19, 2018)

Omg thanks Shiny

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 19, 2018)

Platinum said:


> You would have to get a team first to do that .



They will realize soon only team troll has their best interests and join. From your teams ashes will rise a beautiful new era


----------



## Shiny (Jan 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Omg thanks Shiny



no problem


----------



## Shizune (Jan 19, 2018)

​


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 19, 2018)

Shiny said:


> the picture i used  to draw it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's very egon schiele with the texture of gainsbourough and the coloring of turner. bravo

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 19, 2018)

Aries stands alone, as all his friends and allies distance themselves from the clown prince.

Shizune denies your very essence. You are troll no longer. 

Just a sad man trying to hold onto time that has already passed by.

The true creative passion of mafia lies within the hearts of team hope .

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 19, 2018)

Not gonna front, Shiny has some serious artistic abilities.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Shiny (Jan 19, 2018)

he is really using it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 19, 2018)

Shiny said:


> he is really using it



Open up a shop in the art section.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Who ?


----------



## Legend (Jan 19, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2018)

@Platinum I am really Chris Pauling these pokemon showdown tourneys....


----------



## Aries (Jan 20, 2018)

Me today: Maybe I should just move on to not get her more upset. Like Yoda says anger leads to hate and hate leads to sorrow

Me to Me today : Make fun of her grudge against you with a Star wars edit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2018)

Aries said:


> Me today: Maybe I should just move on to not get her more upset. Like Yoda says anger leads to hate and hate leads to sorrow
> 
> Me to Me today : Make fun of her grudge against you with a Star wars edit


You still see the crazy girl?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 20, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Platinum I am really Chris Pauling these pokemon showdown tourneys....



You are using secret tunnels to conduct raids on your opponent's team?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

Platinum said:


> You are using secret tunnels to conduct raids on your opponent's team?



he's losing to all the legendaries


----------



## Aries (Jan 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> You still see the crazy girl?



I'm stuck in class with her this winter dude.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 20, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> he's losing to all the legendaries



Vasto vs the field - visualized

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> it's very egon schiele with the texture of gainsbourough and the coloring of turner. bravo


It's an accurate portrayal of women in the post feminist movement as they struggle to overcome the patriarchy. [HASHTAG]#metoo[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2018)

Aries said:


> I'm stuck in class with her this winter dude.


I thought you graduated. 
*[Vote Lynch Aries] *

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> It's an accurate portrayal of women in the post feminist movement as they struggle to overcome the patriarchy. [HASHTAG]#metoo[/HASHTAG]



 it's almost as though the ruse of desire for tsunade is calculable in the brushstrokes shiny has employed. the repetition of green, yellow, pseudo-grey, and white can be seen as the desperate effort to “normalize” japanese anime _formally, _such that the disturbance of a discourse of shipping could convert into the rational, enlightened claims of its enunciatory modality.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I thought you graduated.
> *[Vote Lynch Aries] *



we all thought that. he said he graduated. i can pull up the QUOTE


----------



## Aries (Jan 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I thought you graduated.
> *[Vote Lynch Aries] *




That was for a job trying to get. It was a week long program thing I graduated. This is different

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> it's almost as though the ruse of desire for tsunade is calculable in the brushstrokes shiny has employed. the repetition of green, yellow, pseudo-grey, and white can be seen as the desperate effort to “normalize” japanese anime _formally, _such that the disturbance of a discourse of shipping could convert into the rational, enlightened claims of its enunciatory modality.



200 IQ assessment.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2018)

Aries said:


> That was for a job trying to get. It was a week long program thing I graduated. This is different


Oh, what the fuck man. 

Uhhh have you tried giving her a cold shoulder? Just gotta ignore her man.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> 200 IQ assessment.



You taught me everything I know

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Oh, what the fuck man.
> 
> Uhhh have you tried giving her a cold shoulder? Just gotta ignore her man.



More or less, then I notice her mad dog me when I talk to another girl or see her face boiling in anger when I'm near her or look at her

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 20, 2018)

This is the girl who has a grudge against me. She's not a bad person nor do I hold  any ill will towards her even if she's being petty towards me. Wish her the best


*Spoiler*: __ 









While this is the girl have been fortunate enough to be currently chatting with lately


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2018)

Aries said:


> More or less, then I notice her mad dog me when I talk to another girl or see her face boiling in anger when I'm near her or look at her


LOL


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2018)

Oh pretty ;0

these all dancer chicks right?


----------



## Babby (Jan 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> these all dancer chicks right?



Are you a dancer chick


----------



## Avito (Jan 20, 2018)

Aries said:


> This is the girl who has a grudge against me. She's not a bad person nor do I hold any ill will towards her even if she's being petty towards me. Wish her the best


She looks pretty maybe she is just being a tsundere toward you?


----------



## Babby (Jan 20, 2018)

Mohit said:


> She looks pretty maybe she is just being a tsundere toward you?



No such thing irl 

Yandere tho...


----------



## Avito (Jan 20, 2018)

Babby said:


> No such thing irl
> 
> Yandere tho...


I love me some yandere my ex might be one of them those messages she sent me were to hateful


----------



## Babby (Jan 20, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I love me some yandere my ex might be one of them those messages she sent me were to hateful



Real talk, if that archetype existed most would be in jail.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 20, 2018)

Babby said:


> Real talk, if that archetype existed most would be in jail.


Indeed they would probably get a restraining order first with the that psycho attitude of theirs


----------



## Babby (Jan 20, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Indeed they would probably get a restraining order first with the that psycho attitude of theirs



There could be some intelligent ones that know their shit though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 20, 2018)

Babby said:


> There could be some intelligent ones that know their shit though


So did you have any real life experience of such type?


----------



## Babby (Jan 20, 2018)

Mohit said:


> So did you have any real life experience of such type?



Sadly no


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2018)

Babby said:


> Are you a dancer chick


>_>


----------



## Avito (Jan 20, 2018)

Babby said:


> Sadly no


Then you probably should get more socially active go to a bar or something it's Saturday Tey it tonight maybe you will catch a yandere


----------



## Babby (Jan 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> >_>



Or are you a dancer bloke



Mohit said:


> Then you probably should get more socially active go to a bar or something it's Saturday Tey it tonight maybe you will catch a yandere



I live near my college which is not close to any proper bars or night clubs, I also am usually too busy to go and get drunk. Also all the girls I know don't seem to be yandere


----------



## Avito (Jan 20, 2018)

Babby said:


> I live near my college which is not close to any proper bars or night clubs, I also am usually too busy to go and get drunk. Also all the girls I know don't seem to be yandere


That's a problem then.  Also there should be bars around heck we had one near our college and wasn't even a university


----------



## Babby (Jan 20, 2018)

Mohit said:


> That's a problem then. Also there should be bars around heck we had one near our college and wasn't even a university



Nope, unless you count the hangout at the actual building.


----------



## Avito (Jan 20, 2018)

Babby said:


> Nope, unless you count the hangout at the actual building.


That sucks the college life in your college must be pretty boring with a bar around.  Almost all of my friends used to hang out there


----------



## Avito (Jan 20, 2018)

Also maybe you should try online dating apps they will definitely hook you up with someone @Babby


----------



## Babby (Jan 20, 2018)

Mohit said:


> That sucks the college life in your college must be pretty boring



Not at all, I don't need a bar to hang out with people, and as artists we usually do go random locations to draw random things. When we aren't busy pissing around on Illustrator for stupid shit like logotype or typography.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 20, 2018)

Babby said:


> Not at all, I don't need a bar to hang out with people, and as artists we usually do go random locations to draw random things. When we aren't busy pissing around on Illustrator for stupid shit like logotype or typography.


Oh you are an art student.  Aren't they like infamous for being high all the time?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## Babby (Jan 20, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Oh you are an art student. Aren't they like infamous for being high all the time?



No

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 20, 2018)

Babby said:


> No


Was just saying cause I know few people who were that type I thought you would be same


----------



## Babby (Jan 20, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Was just saying cause I know few people who were that type I thought you would be same



Stereotypes aren't good you know



RemChu said:


> You in Europe?



Ye


----------



## Avito (Jan 20, 2018)

Babby said:


> Stereotypes aren't good you know


Well I apologise for that.  I didn't knew better

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

@Aries upgrade tbh

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


>



Don't give me that face. 
Like who gives a shit, mang.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Don't give me that face.
> Like who gives a shit, mang.



The national archives of Canada cared.
Their post showed up in my Facebook feed.
Thought I’d share the news.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Don't give me that face.
> Like who gives a shit, mang.


So is it really your birthday???


----------



## Stelios (Jan 20, 2018)

Be like Kylo. Use Back Support


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 20, 2018)

Mohit said:


> So is it really your birthday???



It’s not his birthday, and never said that it was. 
It was a Dutch princess birthday. And since Waffles bro is Dutch I shared the news. =)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 20, 2018)

Mohit said:


> So is it really your birthday???



And it’s more the epic story behind it that’s awesome. The Dutch royals fled to Canada fore safety during ww2. The princess Margriet was born in Ottawa, but in order to be in the line of succession, Dutch royals must be born on Dutch soil. So the way around that was for the Canadian parliament to pass an emergency bill that made the hospital room Dutch soil.

As a thank you, the Netherlands sent Canada tulips, so much so that Ottawa has been making a tulip festival. Just last year they created a tulip just for us to celebrate our 150 anniversary.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> The national archives of Canada cared.
> Their post showed up in my Facebook feed.
> Thought I’d share the news.



So, like I said, nobody cares.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> So, like I said, nobody cares.



I repeated that story countless time for a gig, I was just excited to see it in the feed.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2018)

Mohit said:


> So is it really your birthday???



Check his profile if you wanna know when his birthday is


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Check his profile if you wanna know when his birthday is



I didn't know you stalked me.


----------



## Avito (Jan 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I didn't know you stalked me.


Everyone wants a piece of waffles


----------



## Avito (Jan 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Check his profile if you wanna know when his birthday is


I m too lazy to that I would instead stalk your profile tbh


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I didn't know you stalked me.



birthday is written on every profile if people make it public though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> birthday is written on every profile if people make it public though



> IF people make it public

You knowing I have it visible clearly means you're stalking me. 
don't ruin this for me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

So broki likes older guys

that's why she doesn't stalk me 


goodbye cruel world

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> So broki likes older guys
> 
> that's why she doesn't stalk me
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

@RemChu

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> @RemChu


This shit is literally everywhere


----------



## Baba (Jan 20, 2018)

SPIT ON DA FAKE QUEEEN  *spits*


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Mohit said:


> This shit is literally everywhere


u c it cos u dun  kno da wae

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> u c it cos u dun  kno da wae


Join me my brota and sista


----------



## Baba (Jan 20, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Join me my brota and sista


it's brudda* u do not know da wae
You are da fake queen*spits*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Gah I want the new season already


----------



## poutanko (Jan 20, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Oh you are an art student.  Aren't they like infamous for being high all the time?


...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 20, 2018)

poutanko said:


> ...


Hey no need to throw me I apologised ok

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Jan 20, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Hey no need to throw me I apologised ok


Just wanted to use this emote

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Just wanted to use this emote


Isn't it time for you to  your selfie into my discord pouchii


----------



## poutanko (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Isn't it time for you to  your selfie into my discord pouchii


s-selfie?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

poutanko said:


> s-selfie?


_psst pics_


----------



## poutanko (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> _psst pics_


Check your DM


----------



## Avito (Jan 20, 2018)

How do you do this @White Wolf teach me too 


White Wolf said:


> Isn't it time for you to  your selfie into my discord pouchii





poutanko said:


> s-selfie?





White Wolf said:


> _psst pics_





poutanko said:


> Check your DM

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Mohit said:


> How do you do this @White Wolf teach me too


be cute and white 



I mean, teach what  ?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> be cute and white
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, teach what  ?


Racist


----------



## poutanko (Jan 20, 2018)

Mohit said:


> How do you do this @White Wolf teach me too


You don't want to get what he got on his DM, trust me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

poutanko said:


> You don't want to get what he got on his DM, trust me


I know a few guys around here who wouldn't mind getting it


----------



## Baba (Jan 20, 2018)

@poutanko Are you in touch with ching ching and holy one?


----------



## poutanko (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I know a few guys around here who wouldn't mind getting it


But we must protect Mohit's innocence

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Jan 20, 2018)

Baba said:


> @poutanko Are you in touch with ching ching and holy one?


Why?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Baba said:


> @poutanko Are you in touch with ching ching and holy one?


I'm not Asian but I know a few people who could get in touch with my ching ching.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Baba (Jan 20, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Why?


I miss taba


----------



## Baba (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I'm not Asian but I know a few people who could get in touch with my ching ching.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 20, 2018)

poutanko said:


> You don't want to get what he got on his DM, trust me


Lol ok


poutanko said:


> But we must protect Mohit's innocence


I not that innocent though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Oh pretty ;0
> 
> these all dancer chicks right?



1st one kinda is. The 2nd one is just trying it out


----------



## Aries (Jan 20, 2018)

Mohit said:


> She looks pretty maybe she is just being a tsundere toward you?



I honestly wouldn't be shocked then again she kinda takes herself to serious while I'm the complete opposite, she's the raven to my beast boy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> @Aries upgrade tbh



Move on you say ?


----------



## Avito (Jan 20, 2018)

Aries said:


> I honestly wouldn't be shocked then again she kinda takes herself to serious while I'm the complete opposite, she's the raven to my beast boy


Try showing her some love, if starts being cute toward you she definitely a tsundere

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Aries said:


> Move on you say ?


Yeap, definitely. 

Been there done that, it's a shit, but life's too short to spend time thinking about a person who doesn't give you the time back. 

The new girl is a cutie and if you enjoy time with her, make the most out of it without thinking about the other one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 20, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Try showing her some love, if starts being cute toward you she definitely a tsundere



That ningen don't care how I feel, she tries too hard to ignore me. She dislikes me with a passion but theirs a thin line between love and hate... Yeah she's being tsundere, I'm better off with the person talking too. She's at least nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 20, 2018)

Aries said:


> That ningen don't care how I feel, she tries too hard to ignore me. She dislikes me with a passion but theirs a thin line between love and hate... Yeah she's being tsundere, I'm better off with the person talking too. She's at least nice


Only if there was ignore option in real life too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2018)

Seriously drop the first girl and take the second one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Seriously drop the first girl and take the second one


Yeah second one is totally hot


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Love is a wonderful thing, but if you give 100% to someone and they in return give you 10% you know it's wasted effort. You can't change people, you shouldn't need to change people. Find fulfillment and someone who fulfills you, not fulfill someone who fulfills everyone else but you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Baba said:


>


'Cat to the Choppa'

man the person who came up with that is hilarious

oh right, it was me

I'm awesome


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

Second girl is way hotter and has a way better personality.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> 'Cat to the Choppa'
> 
> man the person who came up with that is hilarious
> 
> ...


That is me trying to carry you away from getting all philosophical


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Baba said:


> That is me trying to carry you away from getting all philosophical


I could say so much more tho... 

but you're right


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> 'Cat to the Choppa'
> 
> man the person who came up with that is hilarious
> 
> ...


You called Michael Jordan emote Kobeha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I could say so much more tho...
> 
> but you're right



I'm 

always 

right


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2018)

Platinum said:


> You are using secret tunnels to conduct raids on your opponent's team?





Zatch Braff said:


> he's losing to all the legendaries





I keep losing in the 2nd round.



RemChu said:


> I thought you graduated.
> *[Vote Lynch Aries] *



*[Vote lynch Aries]*


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> You called Michael Jordan emote Kobeha


That was the joke. 



Baba said:


> I'm
> 
> always
> 
> right

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> That was the joke.


Is this song for me or *cough*


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Baba said:


> Is this song for me or *cough*


 


anyways... how's the weather


----------



## poutanko (Jan 20, 2018)

Baba said:


> I miss taba


Many of us do


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> anyways... how's the weather


Can I get an emote added?


----------



## Baba (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> anyways... how's the weather







poutanko said:


> Many of us do


Yup. Anyway, if you are in contact with her give her my best regards

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> Can I get an emote added?


Post in thread or PM me if it's not shit yeah. 

That's what I'm here for.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## poutanko (Jan 20, 2018)

@Aries if you're happier with the 2nd girl, go for it. You may need time to be able to completely move on from the 1st. It's not like you can change what you feel deeply in a day

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Halsey is so underrated


----------



## Baba (Jan 20, 2018)

Her new songs were not that good


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Baba said:


> Her new songs were not that good


which ones

you wanna fite

receipts


----------



## Baba (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> which ones
> 
> you wanna fite
> 
> receipts


Now or never
Devil in me
Didn't like them much

but I liked Him & I a lot 

Bad at love was okay


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Baba said:


> Now or never
> Devil in me
> Didn't like them much
> 
> ...


Him & I  is nice yeah
I'm on the badlands album 
Gasoline, Control, Castle probs top 3 of it atm 

oh and Colors tho not sure what you'd count it as since it's a single also  

but anyways,  yeah


----------



## Baba (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Gasoline, Control, Castle probs top 3 of it atm


Ya, I like all 3 of them. Hold me down is good too and also Colors obviously.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 20, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I'm True Neutral
> Even this quiz in buzzfeed said so


Chaotic Good, not much of a surprise there.


----------



## Didi (Jan 20, 2018)

first girl is way cuter wtf is wrong with you all


doesn't matter tho if she's actually a hating bitch
so go with the second girl if she's nice

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2018)

Got True Neutral as result

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> first girl is way cuter wtf is wrong with you all
> 
> 
> doesn't matter tho if she's actually a hating bitch
> so go with the second girl if she's nice


so you like butterface girls like @Ava


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

did the quiz again and got lawful good again

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> so you like butterface girls like @Ava


@Khaleesi see what you started 

and the second girl is way hotter

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

is the first girl aries's girlfriend btw or just someone he has a crush on?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> is the first girl aries's girlfriend btw or just someone he has a crush on?



Think they were dating a few months ago


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> is the first girl aries's girlfriend btw or just someone he has a crush on?


A bish he loved who was just playing games with his big lovable heart

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Think they were dating a few months ago


I see 

he should still get rid of her though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> A bish he loved who was just playing games with his big lovable heart


oh boy


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

dese hoes ain't loyal  


That's why @Underworld Broker is best waifu

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> I see
> 
> he should still get rid of her though



Aries is too good for her

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

yeah aries is a friendly guy, hope it works out with girl # 2


----------



## Didi (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> so you like butterface girls like @Ava




what
the second is the butterface one with her doing a fucking duckface

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

@poutanko 

you disagree with my alignment?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> what
> the second is the butterface one with her doing a fucking duckface


no way


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

get him didi


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 20, 2018)

Shizune said:


> By the way guys, everyone can use 175 x 250 avatars now. If you like my style but not any of those specific avatars, I'd be happy to make you something more personalized. I'd love to see this section rocking updated avatars, lol.


I feel like I can't change my avatar ever again. Ever since I started using this one it become so deeply ingrained with my personality that now I can't let go.

I use to change sets weekly, daily even, but  I've worn this one for a few years nowm


----------



## Didi (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> no way




hoop earrings
duckface
large make-up eyebrows with a fade

everything about her screams basic bitch, it's not my thing at all

while the first one seems cute, and I like her smile


it's okay to have different tastes, white wolf

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> yeah aries is a friendly guy, hope it works out with girl # 2



He should give her dancing lessons

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 20, 2018)

The only set I'd change back into is the Aayla Secura one, but I think I've lost that one forever.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

only an animal changes his avatars often

real men keep the same avatar for years

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> hoop earrings
> duckface
> large make-up eyebrows with a fade
> 
> ...


I mean basic bitch sure

but basic bitch =/= butterface


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> He should give her dancing lessons


aries can dance?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2018)

SinRaven is not son Raven Jesus without that iconic set

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> aries can dance?



Yeah

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I mean basic bitch sure
> 
> but basic bitch =/= butterface




you misused the term so I misused it right back at you 


Butterface means a chick with a great body but an ugly or extremely plain face
you can't even see chick 1's body so it can't apply by default (and also her face is cute not ugly)

chick 2 you can see she has a good body, and me personally do not like her face

so yeah I wouldn't use it for either but it definitely applies to 2 more

there
debate settled
I'm gonna do some groceries

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Yeah


i see he's a man of many talents


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 20, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> *Shiny* - Know very little about you but I do know that you are spicing shit up. You are definitely not an eyesore. Post more pics bro, please...


Agreed. 

Shiny is b-b-beautiful! -lip quiver-

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> you misused the term so I misused it right back at you
> 
> 
> Butterface means a chick with a great body but an ugly or extremely plain face
> ...


But her face looks like she's eaten hella butter so not being able to call her butterface is just plain wrong and I protest this line of thought that somehow protects her just cos you can't see her tits for your own amusement  


Get out and do your groceries


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

sinraven is 12 hours behind

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Jan 20, 2018)

I agree with Didi, I think 1st girl is cute (even if she's not nice, she's not ugly IMO) ._. 2nd girl is hot.
It's up to Aries tho, doesn't matter that much as long as he's happy/can be himself with them, we're commenting on the girls like noisy parents lol 


Ava said:


> @poutanko
> 
> you disagree with my alignment?


oi oi what's with that baseball bat? Are you really lawful good? ｡ﾟ( ﾟ^∀^ﾟ)ﾟ｡

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2018)

poutanko said:


> we're commenting on the girls like noisy parents lol



We have to judge them and tell Aries what to do in his situation

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2018)

I am not taking Cbro's side because there is always 2 sides to a story. As for the 2 girls...eh they are both cute.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> No offense to any worthless hoes here.



None taken.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Jan 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> We have to judge them and tell Aries what to do in his situation


Dude's not a baby  
@SinRaven keep your set  It's iconic ~ 
Too bad @Shiny changed his  I miss Jiggly

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

Damn

you can tell something similar happened to white wolf before and that's why he's pissed


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> Damn
> 
> you can tell something similar happened to white wolf before and that's why he's pissed


Who pissed, I haven't been mad a single day in my life

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Who pissed, I haven't been mad a single day in my life



 Lies. Never?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Too bad @Shiny changed his  I miss Jiggly



I prefer his current set, wlop is a great artist

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Superman said:


> Lies. Never?


Never. DID YOU NOT HEAR ME THE FIRST TIME? 

I mean

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2018)

> no one saying I'm not a worthless hoe

I see how it is.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> SinRaven is not son Raven Jesus without that iconic set


Exactly. I feel like I would slowly fade into nothingness if I ever changed it.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Jan 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I prefer his current set, wlop is a great artist


B-but Jiggly... ;^;

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > no one saying I'm not a worthless hoe
> 
> I see how it is.


I didn't want to undermine your authority

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## SinRaven (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> sinraven is 12 hours behind


I caught up now

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I didn't want to undermine your authority



Can't undermine that which does not exist.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 20, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Dude's not a baby
> @SinRaven keep your set  It's iconic ~
> Too bad @Shiny changed his  I miss Jiggly


I will keep it

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > no one saying I'm not a worthless hoe
> 
> I see how it is.



 you're not a worthless hoe to me

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Can't undermine that which does not exist.


I always respect my elders

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> you're not a worthless hoe to me

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I always respect my elders



You're just vying for that couch.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

yeah i prefer shiny's old jigglypuff set, it was iconic

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 20, 2018)

It was about as iconic as @nfcnorth's avatar.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Never. DID YOU NOT HEAR ME THE FIRST TIME?
> 
> I mean



 Sexual frustration does count.



Mr. Waffles said:


> > no one saying I'm not a worthless hoe
> 
> I see how it is.



 Well...I always take your words over most so...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

shiny changed his avatar to a cute girl and changed his gender to female on NF

he's catfishing someone, im positive

Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You're just vying for that couch.


Idr if I told you that one story  

I'm used to couches tho

so 

Yes


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> shiny changed his avatar to a cute girl and changed his gender to female on NF
> 
> he's catfishing someone, im positive


@Shiny if you want to learn from the master all you need to do is ask.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

did someone say white wolf and couch?


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> yeah i prefer shiny's old jigglypuff set, it was iconic


I prefer his old greatly drawn ava. That one was truly iconic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I prefer his old greatly drawn ava. That one was truly iconic.


i never saw this, got a link?


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2018)

Superman said:


> Well...I always take your words over most so...



I guess this is what I get for being trustworthy. 



White Wolf said:


> Idr if I told you that one story
> 
> I'm used to couches tho
> 
> ...



You told me many stories.

But the yes was expected.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> i never saw this, got a link?


I think it's in a Members Mafia banner. Not sure if it was in mine (rip) or Firestormer's  (rip 2.0).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> you're not a worthless hoe to me



 You are such a softy...



SinRaven said:


> @Shiny if you want to learn from the master all you need to do is ask.



@aiyanah


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

uhh the master of trapping is mio

he had half the forum inlove with him at one point

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I guess this is what I get for being trustworthy.



 Yes you worthless hoe.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

in fact we spent 90% of our time in my MMO party chat in wad's game just discussing his catfishing stories instead of solving the game and trying to figure out who's mafia


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> uhh the master of trapping is mio
> 
> he had half the forum inlove with him at one point



 Oooohhhhhh....you are right. I never found out till like 2 or so years ago. But what about Legendary Beauty?


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 20, 2018)

Found it:



It's the Lucifer one. Though I remembered a different more iconic one tbh.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I guess this is what I get for being trustworthy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll bring it up in pm after I eat


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 20, 2018)

Pff. I'm the master of trapping. Unlike those other hoes I don't even try to trap people and yet people continue to think I'm a pretty woman.



Imagine how good I'd be if I actually put some effort into trapping.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Pff. I'm the master of trapping. Unlike those other hoes I don't even try to trap people and yet people continue to think I'm a pretty woman.
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how good I'd be if I actually put some effort into trapping.



Bitch you are a pretty woman...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

I've seen you in a dress Sin, you are a pretty woman

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 20, 2018)

The master of catfishing will always be Fable (Zaru)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Old 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> The master of catfishing will always be Fable (Zaru)



Oldfag.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> The master of catfishing will always be Fable (Zaru)



 and when did this happen!?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

speaking of zaru

i made a thread once saying my boyfriend broke up with me and i was hurt (he thought i was a girll) and he gave me some pity rep to "comfort" me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 20, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It was about as iconic as @nfcnorth's avatar.


My avatar is the bestest of all time

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 20, 2018)

Superman said:


> Bitch you are a pretty woman...



Thanks Vasto-chan

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 20, 2018)

Took me a while to dig that up, but I'm glad I did.

Credit to @Trinity for making me even more pretty.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 20, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Took me a while to dig that up, but I'm glad I did.
> 
> Credit to @Trinity for making me even more pretty.


oh snap

you found it, fam

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

now show us what you look like without the wig so we can compare


----------



## Aries (Jan 20, 2018)

I wake up and see a debate on who I should be shipped with.  

The 1st girl lacks any type of empathy. What ever decent thing can find in her is overshadowed by her negative personality. This is same person who was well aware my cousin died but still got mad at me for not apologizing to her in person/getting a friend to give her my pink rose as a apology 2 days later, even though wasn't in right state of mind.

I like her for what she represented in my life over who she actually is. Even if she does dislike me I don't see the point in looking at her in a negative way. I choose to look at her in a positive way, life's to short to be petty or to carry a grudge.I appreciate the good times we shared and the bad times. They changed me, made me to who I am today.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

I imagined Raven more flamboyant than that


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> now show us what you look like without the wig so we can compare


Wig? This is my hair, I don't wear wigs.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

my man has a crush on a girl who didn't care that his cousin died 

just cut her off

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Wig? This is my hair, I don't wear wigs.


you look fabulous

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I imagined Raven more flamboyant than that


I somehow find myself looking way more masculine in a dress than in what I normally wear. I think it's the contrast of feminine clothes that emphasises my masculinity.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Man, you remind me of that one actor

no wait 


You kinda look like  Pellek  


are you Pellek?  

no wait I'm awful with faces ignore me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

pellek holy shit

now i can't unsee it


----------



## Aries (Jan 20, 2018)

The 2nd girl isn't returning back from Korea till next week. So I'm just waiting


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Man, you remind me of that one actor
> 
> no wait
> 
> ...


Dont know the guy but googled him and tbh I see the similarities. 

I've been compared the many celebrities before. I guess I have just have a face made for the spotlights.  

Biggest compliment was Mist Puppet comparing me to JGL, but I don't see that myself tbh.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tiger (Jan 20, 2018)

Tell her to be careful of bees. I hear they like stinging the lips.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Dont know the guy but googled him and tbh I see the similarities.
> 
> I've been compared the many celebrities before. I guess I have just have a face made for the spotlights.
> 
> Biggest compliment was Mist Puppet comparing me to JGL, but I don't see that myself tbh.



I don't see JGL  

Pellek tho


----------



## Shiny (Jan 20, 2018)

@SinRaven the lucifer eye illuminati

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> dude


Damn. I'm pretty sure that guy is my brother.

I mean, my actual brother and I don't look alike, but this guy seems to be the missing link between us.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I don't see JGL
> 
> Pellek tho


Tbf it was a vastly different picture to which he compared me to JGL. I was like 5 years younger than the one here and had way shorter hair. Still didn't see it though lol.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

In general JGL has a very distinctive face that's (generally) hard to emulate  ...think there's a couple that come close, but not by that much.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

Why are there 300 messages in this thread to catch up on? Mohit is ruining this with his thirst for the January contest


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

I'm still laughing at pellek


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Why are there 300 messages in this thread to catch up on? Mohit is ruining this with his thirst for the January contest


We had a very intellectual conversation here


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

Aka we were discussing women and shiny being a trap


----------



## Shiny (Jan 20, 2018)

Im a full developed woman now

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Im a full developed woman now


send nudes

of your ...'development'

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> Aka we were discussing women and shiny being a trap



I don't think @SinRaven looks like that Pellek guy. this is marginally better than everyone thinking NW and @White Wolf looked like twins, which was BLASPHEMOUS. 

@Aries post a video of you dancing? so that's you in the second pic with the second girl on the stage?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

NW and white wolf do look like twins

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> better than everyone thinking NW and @White Wolf looked like twins, which was BLASPHEMOUS.


I thought that was just a joke and not people actually thinking it?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I thought that was just a joke and not people actually thinking it?



I don't think it was a joke. I think people are visually impaired


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2018)

But they look like twins

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I don't think it was a joke. I think people are visually impaired




I think @Fusion has more of a round baby  face compared to me.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2018)

Jk jk

Dunno how that other guy looks like


----------



## NW (Jan 20, 2018)

I legit look nothing like you

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> But they look like twins

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> Show me your best pickup line mohit in the mafia convo, if it makes me laugh then I'm yours forever


i m not confident enough to do it in front of all these people

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

i'm feeling FOMO from not playing the RPG game


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

Mohit said:


> i m not confident enough to do it in front of all these people


Why would I want to date someone who's too shy to publically ask me out?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

Mohit said:


> i m not confident enough to do it in front of all these people



Say it with vocaroo.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> i'm feeling FOMO from not playing the RPG game



No idea what FOMO is, but maybe you can sign up as a replacement.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Say it with vocaroo.


@Mohit yeah record it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 20, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> i'm feeling FOMO from not playing the RPG game


nah you are better not participating pricilla is there too and crazy as always

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> No idea what FOMO is, but maybe you can sign up as a replacement.



fear of missing out.


----------



## Avito (Jan 20, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Say it with vocaroo.


i don't have a microphone

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> fear of missing out.



Well.. right now there are 9 people that haven't shown up yet, so...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 20, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I don't think @SinRaven looks like that Pellek guy. this is marginally better than everyone thinking NW and @White Wolf looked like twins, which was BLASPHEMOUS.
> 
> @Aries post a video of you dancing? so that's you in the second pic with the second girl on the stage?



Yeah, we were just waiting for th3 rest of the class to show to rehearse.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> @Mohit yeah record it


nah not again i already did it one and it was embarrassing


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

Pussy

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Well.. right now there are 9 people that haven't shown up yet, so...



Maybe I'll sign up. 



Aries said:


> Yeah, we were just waiting for th3 rest of the class to show to rehearse.



you are a creative, artistic man.



Mohit said:


> i don't have a microphone



you recorded something before.  and jojo does it off his phone


----------



## Avito (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> Pussy


yes indeed i m  ,NF only gonna get one voice message and one photo of me ever

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 20, 2018)

I like


----------



## Avito (Jan 20, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> you recorded something before.  and jojo does it off his phone


that was my earphone

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Fusion said:


> I legit look nothing like you


you still a cutie tho  


just not as cute as me

Reactions: Informative 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> you still a cutie tho
> 
> 
> just not as cute as me


hey send nudes 

i mean your photo


----------



## Baba (Jan 20, 2018)

Baba said:


> I like

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Mohit said:


> hey send nudes
> 
> i mean your photo


I've posted it a few times 

@Zatch Braff quote one of my posts from the pic thread, I'm too lazy

Reactions: Informative 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

Mohit said:


> hey send nudes
> 
> i mean your photo


Its literally in the pic thread


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I've posted it a few times
> 
> @Zatch Braff quote one of my posts from the pic thread, I'm too lazy



I am not fetching quotes anymore. I have been abused. I am not a robot.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> Its literally in the pic thread


tag me there my pic is also wandering on NF to find a proper home


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

And even if I were a robot, I believe in the dignity of AI. I believe in äkta människor. I believe in westworld. i believe in chobits. i believe in air doll


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

Mohit said:


> tag me there my pic is also wandering on NF to find a proper home


I'm not your slave, do it yourself

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> I'm not your slave, do it yourself


come on show me da wee


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

Mohit said:


> tag me there my pic is also wandering on NF to find a proper home



I tagged you.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 20, 2018)

@Underworld Broker More fluffies

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> And even if I were a robot, I believe in the dignity of AI. I believe in äkta människor. I believe in westworld. i believe in chobits. i believe in air doll



 Stop being a piece of junk.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 20, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

> Zatch is a drama whore 

Wow

You can quote 16 posts that start a shitshow but not a pic


----------



## Avito (Jan 20, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> And even if I were a robot, I believe in the dignity of AI. I believe in äkta människor. I believe in westworld. i believe in chobits. i believe in air doll


dont forget ghost in the shell

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

Baba said:


>



THAT IS @Babby 



Superman said:


> Stop being a piece of junk.



I am an outdated model

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2018)

I wanna touch it, so much fluff

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> > Zatch is a drama whore
> 
> Wow
> 
> You can quote 16 posts that start a shitshow but not a pic



who me? i have never been involved in any drama on this forum, and i don't like it when people fight. i think you tagged the wrong person, tbh tbf imho.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> who me? i have never been involved in any drama on this forum, and i don't like it when people fight. i think you tagged the wrong person, tbh tbf imho.


 not sure if a bad liar or delusional beyond a doubt


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> not sure if a bad liar or delusional beyond a doubt



Name one drama event I've been involved in? You can't! I believe in irenic conditions.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Name one drama event I've been involved in? You can't! I believe in irenic conditions.


'Free Ava' 
'Shizune's Ava diss track' 
'Sextape scandal of 2017'


----------



## Baba (Jan 20, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Avito (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> 'Shizune's Ava diss track'


wow did he like record a legit rap in this ?


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 20, 2018)

I don't get involved in drama either

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Mohit said:


> wow did he like record a legit rap in this ?


na but zatch was instigating it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> 'Free Ava'
> 'Shizune's Ava diss track'
> 'Sextape scandal of 2017'



1. free ava was about proportional, commensurate justice. not drama. 
2. i never saw the video.
3. i never saw a porn in my life. not sure what's being implied


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> i never saw a porn in my life


 


ok bye 

your lies are worse than your pseudo-intellectual trump tweets

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 20, 2018)

Guys stop it you're gonna make @White Wolf angry when he wakes up!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Guys stop it you're gonna make @White Wolf angry when he wakes up!


Too late.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

when my own post reads like a nitty post 


holy shit I really am a slavic shizune  



SinRaven said:


> Guys stop it you're gonna make @White Wolf angry when he wakes up!


I've never been angry in my life

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I don't get involved in drama either



 Zatch never bore witness to Sin Rage...



Zatch Braff said:


> 3. i never saw a porn in my life. not sure what's being implied



 Stop wasting my internet.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 20, 2018)

SinRage is a thing of the past. I've reformed.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

Why is it so rare that I haven't watched porn? That I am a virgin waiting for marriage? tbh, the internet has ruined all of you lascivious guttersnipes

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Baba (Jan 20, 2018)

Liars!


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2018)

lol at the story how it started... 

Humans are really special ay

even in VR we form a "tribe" group.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Why is it so rare that I haven't watched porn? That I am a virgin waiting for marriage? tbh, the internet has ruined all of you lascivious guttersnipes


)0_0(

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Why is it so rare that I haven't watched porn?



Reminds me of Aries.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Reminds me of Aries.



He is another pure soul like me?


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> He is another pure soul like me?



Used to be I think.
Idunno.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Used to be I think.
> Idunno.



@Aries


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2018)

Aries, has favorite porn stars gtfo.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2018)

FEel like a brand new possum~ I don't care I'M in love~


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> SinRage is a thing of the past. I've reformed.



 It is OK to let it out every once and awhile so it does not get out of control down the line.



Zatch Braff said:


> Why is it so rare that I haven't watched porn? That I am a virgin waiting for marriage? tbh, the internet has ruined all of you lascivious guttersnipes



 Because porn is the bone of the Internet and to not support it with views is an atrocity.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 20, 2018)

NAME YOUR FAVORITE QUEEN AND EHO DO YOU THINK IS GONNA WIN: PART TWO THE REMIX


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2018)

dat face hurts my soul


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2018)

Wow I click it and it takes forever to buffer, @SinRaven universe telling me not to watch it, sorry fam.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Why is it so rare that I haven't watched porn? That I am a virgin waiting for marriage? tbh, the internet has ruined all of you lascivious guttersnipes


You were posting in the CB about this girl you fucked

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> na but zatch was instigating it


Zatch is catching a heavy L if that video ever gets made, letting you know in advance

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> Zatch is catching a heavy L if that video ever gets made, letting you know in advance


But @Shizune  isn't the type of person to make a diss track about someone to receive validation from all of the CB and as a bonus have you spite Zatch of all people

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## SinRaven (Jan 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Wow I click it and it takes forever to buffer, @SinRaven universe telling me not to watch it, sorry fam.


RIP 

It probably just means you're not ready to be engulfed by faboulesness yet. Try again tomorrow.


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2018)

The first one has a show on Vice. @SinRaven Shangela can strangle me.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> 'Free Ava'
> 'Shizune's Ava diss track'
> 'Sextape scandal of 2017'


whats the sextape


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2018)

It's breaking, breaking, the ground its uh shaking~


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> The first one has a show on Vice. @SinRaven Shangela can strangle me.


Yeah she has a show on vice (the Trixie and Katya show) with fellow season 7 competitor Katya. It's based of their YouTube series UNHhh.

Shangela was elminated first on season two, yet came back on season three where she made it to the top 6. She appeared on various TV shows both in and out of drag, including Community.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 20, 2018)

Trixie Mattel also released a country album that hit top of the country charts on ITunes.


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2018)

Her makeup scares me. D:


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> whats the sextape


what do you want me to tell you here Ava
do you think I'd just reveal these things


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2018)

His *cough* cough*

Iono


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Her makeup scares me. D:


Haha I guess she has that effect. It's extremely exaggerated barbie doll esque make up.  She toned it down on her original season to appeal to the public more, but she has grown to be a fan favorite and went back to her ultra exaggerated make up. I really like it, partially because it's unique compared to most 'pretty faces' Drag Queens.  I guess to people not familiar with it, it'll look very strange or scary, yes.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 20, 2018)

Hey sorry I fell asleep early last night and I've been at work all morning. Zatch asked me to make the video and I think it could be funny if Ava is cool with it. This isn't supposed to be a malicious thing. If Ava doesn't wanna do it that's fine too.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 20, 2018)

Shangela is also most known for her Sugar Daddy speech. 


I used to hate her back in the day, but I've warmed up to her a lot.


----------



## Aries (Jan 20, 2018)

The internet is porn


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> His *cough* cough*
> 
> Iono


Most of them don't really care about what pronouns you use. To be safe, use female pronouns when refering to their drag personas and male pronouns for their out of drag or 'real' person.


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2018)

Well that makes sense. ^


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 20, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Hey sorry I fell asleep early last night and I've been at work all morning. Zatch asked me to make the video and I think it could be funny if Ava is cool with it. This isn't supposed to be a malicious thing. If Ava doesn't wanna do it that's fine too.


I'm really proud of how you both resolved this situation and if it's closed off with a funny diss track then it will be a win for us all.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2018)

Man haven't gone out dancing in like 3 or 4 months.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Friendly 4 | Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> what do you want me to tell you here Ava
> do you think I'd just reveal these things


Isn't that all you do? Reveal things


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> Isn't that all you do? Reveal things


I've never revealed a thing in my life

Reactions: Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> *Spoiler*: __


cute


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Hey sorry I fell asleep early last night and I've been at work all morning. Zatch asked me to make the video and I think it could be funny if Ava is cool with it. This isn't supposed to be a malicious thing. If Ava doesn't wanna do it that's fine too.


Alright I won't be a poor sport. You can make the vid.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 20, 2018)

By the way, the surprise release last night ended up being Nicki's labelmate Drake.

I honestly hate my life.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> Alright I won't be a poor sport. You can make the vid.



As long as you understand the burns are all in good fun. You can say whatever you want about me in response, I won't take it personally.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

Nah I won't make a response.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> Nah I won't make a response.


Nighty adminfucked you into pinkboi @Trinity should adminfuck you hard into bitchboi

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Nighty adminfucked you into pinkboi @Trinity should adminfuck you hard into bitchboi


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


>


ur avys are getting really kawaii

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> ur avys are getting really kawaii


You can tell what kinda mood I'm in these last few weeks 

:blu

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> You can tell what kinda mood I'm in these last few weeks
> 
> :blu


did Nighty respond to your text msgs?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> did Nighty respond to your text msgs?


 

Suck my dick

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> Suck my dick





Happy Birthday @Platinum

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2018)

Happy birthday @Platinum ~

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shizune (Jan 20, 2018)

Happy birthday @Platinum. You're one of the few people here I acknowledge as worthy of hosting alongside me.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

Happy birthday Plat

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> Happy birthday Plat


 


Does Nighty know about this?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

Me and Nighty are friends


----------



## Babby (Jan 20, 2018)

Stop tagging me in dumb shit Zatch

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2018)

@Platinum happy b-day platman

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 20, 2018)

Happy Hope Day @Platinum

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Cromer (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Nighty adminfucked you into pinkboi @Trinity should adminfuck you hard into bitchboi


@Trinity is an admin now? How fucking out of date am I?

Reactions: Old 2


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Cromer said:


> @Trinity is an admin now? How fucking out of date am I?


It's only been a thing for a few hours now if that helps lmao


----------



## Cromer (Jan 20, 2018)

Happy birthday Hope babby @Platinum , Gem of Hope

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 20, 2018)

Cromer said:


> @Trinity is an admin now? How fucking out of date am I?


you're from the back alley whorehouse, right?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2018)

Trinity said:


> you're from the back alley whorehouse, right?


OH since when did you become an admin. Hai *waves*


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2018)

@Trinity is our Queen.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

tiny girl bitch is better than bitchboi

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cromer (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> It's only been a thing for a few hours now if that helps lmao



I was here at the beginning then, cool beans.



Trinity said:


> you're from the back alley whorehouse, right?



That's what it was called back then, yeah?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> tiny girl bitch is better than bitchboi


I knew you would take pleasure in Trinity torturing me.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> I knew you would take pleasure in Trinity torturing me.


Me, taking pleasure in someone else's suffering... what kind of sadistic bastard do you take me for.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Me, taking pleasure in someone else's suffering... what kind of sadistic bastard do you take me for.


You are very sadistic, you're just forced to keep that side of you hidden because you're a mod now.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> You are very sadistic, you're just forced to keep that side of you hidden because you're a mod now.


Oh baby, you can see it even with the mod green if you try hard enough.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Oh baby, you can see it even with the mod green if you try hard enough.


What's the best and worst part about being a mod?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> best


[can't leak] thread 



Ava said:


> worst


everything else

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> [can't leak] thread
> 
> 
> everything else


I know you well enough to know you're referring to the HR pic thread.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> I know you well enough to know you're referring to the HR pic thread.


who leaked that, names to have them demodded and to usurp their position 


but yes definitely


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> who leaked that, names to have them demodded and to usurp their position
> 
> 
> but yes definitely


I've seen the pics of some of the staffers who only posted in there.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> I've seen the pics of some of the staffers who only posted in there.


Names bitchboi


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Names bitchboi


Sigh how many times do I have to tell you that I'm not a snitch


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> Sigh how many times do I have to tell you that I'm not a snitch


You were snitching hella hard in your court thread tho... do you need to go back there?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You were snitching hella hard in your court thread tho... do you need to go back there?


Lies. 

I kept my mouth shut about the video sender until Pasta posted a thread saying Jayjay snitched on him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> Lies.
> 
> I kept my mouth shut about the video sender until Pasta posted a thread saying Jayjay snitched on him.


> _UNTIL_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> > _UNTIL_


Wad had a slash through his name and got banned, so I didn't have to keep it a secret anymore.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> Wad had a slash through his name and got banned, so I didn't have to keep it a secret anymore.


That's like twice as bitchmade though, you waited until he was banned and couldn't retaliate to snitch.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> That's like twice as bitchmade though, you waited until he was banned and couldn't retaliate to snitch.



you're twisting the story, let me tell everyone how my court house thread went because you're in full FAKE NEWS mode

> I wake up and lurk the CB and see multiple people claiming that I was sending Shizune's video out

> I'm like 

> I make a court house thread saying I received that video and that I never shared it with anyone and I deleted it right after watching it

> Wad gets banned

> Pasta makes a thread saying jayjay snitched on Wad

> I then post "woooow I was keeping the video sender a secret but he still somehow got banned" in my courthouse thread


Do you see any snitching in this story?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> you're twisting the story, let me tell everyone how my court house thread went because you're in full FAKE NEWS mods
> 
> > I wake up and lurk the CB and see multiple people claiming that I was sending Shizune's video out
> 
> ...


 


When you can't even get your own story correct so have to edit it twice.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> When you can't even get your own story correct so have to edit it twice.


i made so many typos, i need to learn how to proof read


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

in fact White wolf, I heard you went around PMing members to figure out who sent that video out

the fact that you never bothered to ask me is because you knew I would never snitch 

gg


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Man I'm in such a shitposting mood today  

[inb4] Oh how's that different from any other day WW?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> in fact White wolf, I heard you went around PMing members to figure out who sent that video out
> 
> the fact that you never bothered to ask me is because you knew I would never snitch
> 
> gg


Nah you would be the  first person I PMd  _BUT _I already got you banned so was waiting for your court thread.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Nah you would be the  first person I PMd  _BUT _I already got you banned so was waiting for your court thread.



I would have been your first choice, awwwwwwwwwww  


*Spoiler*: __ 



still would have kept my mouth shut but glad you would pick me first


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2018)

Jayjay told us in this thread that wad shared the video

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

that's right UB, come here and protect me from anyone that dares accuse me of snitching on Wad

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> I would have been your first choice, awwwwwwwwwww
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Lying to the law is obstruction of justice.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Lying to the law is obstruction of justice.


The first thing I was asked in my SRC mod application thread was how well I could keep a secret


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> The first thing I was asked in my SRC mod application thread was how well I could keep a secret



Secret doesn't support lying to me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2018)

@Ava @White Wolf that was an entertaining back and forth. Would read again. I had a nice few laughs.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You were snitching hella hard in your court thread tho... do you need to go back there?


​


----------



## Shizune (Jan 20, 2018)

Anyone saying Jayjay "snitched" is just another toxic internet child with no social skills. There's no reason why anyone here should be sending videos around of anyone else. The fact so many people in the Chatterbox supported that just goes to show what a waste of a section it is.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 20, 2018)

It just blows my mind there's a section specifically to talk about other NFers, and there's people who use this website for nothing other than gossip dragging my name through the mud. Get a fucking life. I might spend a lot of time here but at least I'm always doing something productive for the website. I don't want to sound arrogant but some of those people are just so far beneath me. You contribute nothing to this website and don't even have the nerve to @ me when you talk about me. It's embarrassing.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

@Shizune 

Shitpost


----------



## Shizune (Jan 20, 2018)

Sorry if I'm ranting, but I'm just getting this off my chest. I feel like I excel in everything I do. I won member of the month when I used to post in the Battledome, I was something of a "rising star" during my brief time in the Colosseum, I got MVP in my first mafia game, and now I'm doing well for myself as a host.

The people talking about me are so useless, unskilled and uninteresting by comparison. They're leeches on the website.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

Sorry if I upset you for discussing this topic, Shizune.



White wolf was posting lies in here about my court thread so I had to clear that up.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 20, 2018)

And if it weren't for @jayjay³² coming forward, I'd still be confiding my secrets in WAD and he'd still be lying to me. I owe my clarity to Jayjay. Forget all the volatile, lonely children trying to shame you for ending an obviously fucked up situation.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2018)

Side-scroller brawler game switch version
like the pixel art, has online for the battleground multiplayer mode :0 
customizable characters
9.99


----------



## Shizune (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> Sorry if I upset you for discussing this topic, Shizune.
> 
> 
> 
> White wolf was posting lies in here about my court thread so I had to clear that up.



Nah it's nothing you said, this is just stuff I'm still venting about as we see how it plays out.

There was a lot of backlash against the situation in the Chatterbox, because some of the people there do nothing on this website except gather around to talk shit about other members. Members they've never even spoke to before. If that's how you derive your entertainment on this website, maybe it's time to reflect on yourself.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Side-scroller brawler game switch version
> like the pixel art, has online for the battleground multiplayer mode :0
> customizable characters
> 9.99


she a cute


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

@White Wolf 

Now back to our original topic, the leaked staff pics



What are you offering in compensation for this info?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> @White Wolf
> 
> Now back to our original topic, the leaked staff pics
> 
> ...


: avalon

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> : avalon


Fuck that is tempting 

But then that will just make another mod my enemy


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> Fuck that is tempting
> 
> But then that will just make another mod my enemy


When I ascend to Mbxx's throne you'll have friends in high places.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> When I ascend to Mbxx's throne you'll have friends in high places.


You know when I saw the pic of a certain staff girl, it made it obvious why you hit on her 

She's pretty


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> You know when I saw the pic of a certain staff girl, it made it obvious why you hit on her
> 
> She's pretty


You'd have to be more specific than that, I've hit on all the staff girls with the exception of Loz and Nighty more than once...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You'd have to be more specific than that, I've hit on all the staff girls with the exception of Loz and Nighty more than once...


I can't. If I say her name then it makes it obvious which mod showed me her pic since me and her only have one mutual mod friend.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

i'm catching up on the thread, but first of all, @White Wolf change your avatar. it's too cool for you.

and @Ava I DIDN'T have sex with her. people told me she was a freak in the sheets. i don't even know how you read that because I'm pretty sure i posted while you were in jail 

@Babby i'll tag you in whatever the fuck i want. where is the pictionary contest, you flakey flake


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

Now let's discuss : Avalon

When's it happening


----------



## Babby (Jan 20, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> @Babby i'll tag you in whatever the fuck i want. where is the pictionary contest, you flakey flake



There was barely any activity, i ain't doing that unless 10 people minimum sign up


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> I can't. If I say her name then it makes it obvious which mod showed me her pic since me and her only have one mutual mod friend.


Oh. 


I figured it out... Interesting...


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> i'm catching up on the thread, but first of all, @White Wolf change your avatar. it's too cool for you.
> 
> and @Ava I DIDN'T have sex with her. people told me she was a freak in the sheets. i don't even know how you read that because I'm pretty sure i posted while you were in jail
> 
> @Babby i'll tag you in whatever the fuck i want. where is the pictionary contest, you flakey flake



Don't underestimate me zatch-chan


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Oh.
> 
> 
> I figured it out... Interesting...


Good I'm glad you did.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> Good I'm glad you did.


Yes, I'll file the appropriate paperwork in the morning.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

It's funny watching White wolf bluff

Because I made that entire story up


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

Babby said:


> There was barely any activity, i ain't doing that unless 10 people minimum sign up



This saddens me.



Ava said:


> Don't underestimate me zatch-chan



You have trollish humor. You have genius level memory recall. You're basically Pariston @Dr. White @Underworld Broker. I don't underestimate you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> It's funny watching White wolf bluff
> 
> Because I made that entire story up


I know, lel. You always pull really vague statements out of your ass when you can't commit to details. 




Tho I am gonna sleep forreals, peace out bitchboi and others

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I know, lel. You always pull really vague statements out of your ass when you can't commit to details.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goodnight


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

watch me burn this thread to the ground


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> You have trollish humor. You have genius level memory recall. You're basically Pariston @Dr. White @Underworld Broker. I don't underestimate you



what


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> what


Zatch said you love me


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> what



doesn't ava remind you of paris from hxh?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

Shizune said:


> It just blows my mind there's a section specifically to talk about other NFers, and there's people who use this website for nothing other than gossip dragging my name through the mud. Get a fucking life. I might spend a lot of time here but at least I'm always doing something productive for the website. I don't want to sound arrogant but some of those people are just so far beneath me. You contribute nothing to this website and don't even have the nerve to @ me when you talk about me. It's embarrassing.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

gotta start this drama while wolfie is asleep

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 20, 2018)

That's actually a great comparison Zatch. The CB is the Real Housewives of this forum. No purpose besides gossip and drama.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

zatch has an OBSESSION with drama holy shit


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Zatch, I will eat you.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> zatch has an OBSESSION with drama holy shit







White Wolf said:


> Zatch, I will eat you.



That sounds overtly sexually, and I approve.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> Zatch said you love me



Don't see a post of him that says so 



Zatch Braff said:


> doesn't ava remind you of paris from hxh?



Idk, that guy was annoying and i skipped most of his talking, lol

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Zatch, I will eat you.


Give me mod powers so i can monitor the thread while you sleep

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 20, 2018)

Now that Ava and I have reconciled, I support modding him.

However should we ever fall out again, I'll need him de-modded immediately.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> Give me mod powers so i can monitor the thread while you sleep







Underworld Broker said:


> Don't see a post of him that says so
> 
> 
> 
> Idk, that guy was annoying and i skipped most of his talking, lol



He's one of the most fascinating characters - and you skip his dialogue????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

alright i googled this paris person and you got some explaining to do @Zatch Braff 



> According to Ging Freecss, Pariston's personality is similar to Netero's and his own in that he likes to play around and enjoy himself, uninterested in winning or losing, which makes him very unpredictable.  He always appears cheerful with a bright smile, making it quite impossible to read his thoughts and calculate his motives. This alone infuriates the Zodiacs, mostly Cheadle, , and .  He is extremely sly and gets pleasure from destroying what he loves most.  Simultaneously, he is infuriated by and enjoys a rivalry with Ging; Pariston has rarely hated anyone, though he does awful things to them and is curious to see what he would do to someone he hates, with Ging currently occupying that position. He has a preference for harsh punishments for anyone who does him wrong.
> 
> He tends to treat serious situations as mere games, such as the elections for the 13th chairman. When he wins the chairman position, he casually hands it to Cheadle and resigns. He has also 5,000 cocooned Chimera Ants for his private playground.
> 
> ...




Paris and me have nothing in common


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> Give me mod powers so i can monitor the thread while you sleep


Well I haven't seen a mod get banned since Xiammes got hacked, so that's tempting...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

holy shit that description does the most justice to your personality. throw the paragraph i wrote for you in the garbage.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> He's one of the most fascinating characters - and you skip his dialogue????



i should give him a chance, but he just really annoyed me tbh

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## NO (Jan 20, 2018)

Shizune said:


> And if it weren't for @jayjay³² coming forward, I'd still be confiding my secrets in WAD and he'd still be lying to me. I owe my clarity to Jayjay. Forget all the volatile, lonely children trying to shame you for ending an obviously fucked up situation.


xD

Anyway, it wasn't a secret - there was no real snitching. WAD told everyone in the CB thread, like, it was publicly available information.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Well I haven't seen a mod get banned since Xiammes got hacked, so that's tempting...


Let's have a bet.

I promised Steph I would never get banned again.

Unless you're scared.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> i should give him a chance, but he just really annoyed me tbh



He actually is Ava. read him with that in mind and you will laugh out loud


----------



## Shizune (Jan 20, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> xD
> 
> Anyway, it wasn't a secret - there was no real snitching. WAD told everyone in the CB thread, like, it was publicly available information.



I think some people thought it would be like an open secret for CB regulars only, and you all had a pact to keep it away from me so nobody got in trouble.

They were wrong of course, but that's what I mean when I reference certain toxic CB regulars.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I think some people thought it would be like an open secret for CB regulars only, and you all had a pact to keep it away from me so nobody got in trouble.
> 
> They were wrong of course, but that's what I mean when I reference certain toxic CB regulars.



and we would have gotten away with it, too -- if it hadn't been for santi telling you


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> Let's have a bet.
> 
> I promised Steph I would never get banned again.
> 
> Unless you're scared.



> never

Boy, if you can survive until the end of the year it'd be a miracle.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> i should give him a chance, but he just really annoyed me tbh


don't listen to zatch, i am nothing like paris

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 20, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> also guess that answer to the question I asked is a no @aiyanah I was gonna PM you but it seems I can't?


lmao i forgot i had closed my pm's
will rectify that soonish



Superman said:


> You are such a softy...
> 
> 
> 
> @aiyanah


only the weakest of traps have to change the gender to female, the real test is to set it to male and have people still think you're female.
but i dont do that shit no more man

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> > never
> 
> Boy, if you can survive until the end of the year it'd be a miracle.


I'm making a CB thread, I expect you to agree to the bet.

Otherwise you're a pussy.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 20, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> and we would have gotten away with it, too -- if it hadn't been for santi telling you



What?  Santi wasn't involved


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

Also I do agree with Shizune that the video sharing was crossing a huge line.

That should have never happened, especially when him and Wad were apparently close friends, so that makes the betrayal even worse.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> don't listen to zatch, i am nothing like paris



*_________________________



Ava said:



			tfw i knew exactly what zatch was talking about but i sent him on a 10 minute man hunt to find a quote that i already know by heart



Click to expand...




Ava said:



			Make him quit the cafe until new years
		
Click to expand...



*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

Shizune said:


> What?  Santi wasn't involved



I thought santi and jj both told you


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> He actually is Ava. read him with that in mind and you will laugh out loud



Hmm.... the first part is already wrong, because i think ava actually cares about winning

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Quoting so annoying since I broke my tab,  ffs.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Hmm.... the first part is already wrong, because i think ava actually cares about winning


i can watch you defend me all day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> don't listen to zatch, i am nothing like paris



Character name is pariston hill btw, sounds familiar huh 



have you read HxH?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Hmm.... the first part is already wrong, because i think ava actually cares about winning



1. didi's jester game
2. claiming mafia in ow game
3. deleting town stand in cb mafia


----------



## Shizune (Jan 20, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I thought santi and jj both told you



Basically Ava told me that people on NF had videos of me, that's when I told everyone I was leaving since I didn't know how videos of me got out. I even went to WAD specifically and asked if he knew, he lied and said no that it must be several other people I used to know. The next day Jayjay come forward and said it was WAD. Once I had the bigger picture and realized this wasn't as big as WAD tried to convince me it was, I felt comfortable coming back and squashing it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 20, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> 1. didi's jester game



This is literally what caused mine and Ava's falling out in the first place

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shizune (Jan 20, 2018)

But honestly, so glad it all happened. Still stunned WAD sat there and pretended to be my friend for 4 years. What a weirdo.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

@White Wolf

my thread is up, accept the bet if you're not afraid


----------



## Shizune (Jan 20, 2018)

In fact, one of the people WAD tried to pin this off on was Melodie.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

Shizune said:


> In fact, one of the people WAD tried to pin this off on was Melodie.


oh wow, does melodie know this? 

in fact, it would be kinda cool if you showed us the convo between you and wad about the video

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Character name is pariston hill btw, sounds familiar huh
> 
> 
> 
> have you read HxH?


never read HxH before, but I'm guessing that name is a reference to paris hilton 

is it any good?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

Shizune said:


> In fact, one of the people WAD tried to pin this off on was Melodie.



that's heartless!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 20, 2018)

Shizune said:


> In fact, one of the people WAD tried to pin this off on was Melodie.


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2018)

Shizune said:


> But honestly, so glad it all happened. Still stunned WAD sat there and pretended to be my friend for 4 years. What a weirdo.



Yeah uhhhhhhhhhh, i think weirdest thing is you generally look up to and admire WAD. sooooooo

lol


----------



## Platinum (Jan 20, 2018)

Appreciate the well wishes mafia fam

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2018)

Aries said:


> Happy Hope Day @Platinum


Hope and change 

ironically today is 1 year anniversary of trump being in office.

protests across the country and gov shut down to celebrate.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> 1. didi's jester game
> 2. claiming mafia in ow game
> 3. deleting town stand in cb mafia



1. he was playing 4D chess
2. he was pissed and didn't really care, also just wanted to get lynched
3. was it even on purpose? weak reason tbh

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Appreciate the well wishes mafia fam

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

I'll reply tomorrow Ava, this broken shit pisses me off.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> 1. he was playing 4D chess
> 2. he was pissed and didn't really care, also just wanted to get lynched
> 3. was it even on purpose? weak reason tbh



why are you defending ava?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 20, 2018)

Happy Birthday @Platinum

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> never read HxH before, but I'm guessing that name is a reference to paris hilton
> 
> is it any good?



It's pretty great, i would recommend you checking it out if you want. the main characters are very likable and the story is neat

though dunno if the art of the manga is gonna be enough for you, sometimes it's just very questionable art, lol but i did still read it. maybe you're gonna prefer the anime, heard it's awesome

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> why are you defending ava?



why not

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> why are you defending ava?


Me and UB are a package deal and we always defend each other


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2018)

@Shizune  why you don't like HxH?


----------



## Shizune (Jan 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Shizune  why you don't like HxH?



I've never read it


----------



## Santí (Jan 20, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> and we would have gotten away with it, too -- if it hadn't been for santi telling you



You wot m8.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I've never read it



Why you disliked my HxH post then


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> It's pretty great, i would recommend you checking it out if you want. the main characters are very likable and the story is neat
> 
> though dunno if the art of the manga is gonna be enough for you, sometimes it's just very questionable art, lol but i did still read it. maybe you're gonna prefer the anime, heard it's awesome


First I need to finish your Youtube series first, then watch the cooking anime you wanted, then I'll start HxH


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> First I need to finish your Youtube series first, then watch the cooking anime you wanted, then I'll start HxH



what is this? UB got ava to watch two things and read hxh?



Ava said:


> Me and UB are a package deal and we always defend each other







Santi said:


> You wot m8.



 i love you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> First I need to finish your Youtube series first, then watch the cooking anime you wanted, then I'll start HxH



read SnS last, HxH is more fun

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tiger (Jan 20, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Appreciate the well wishes mafia fam



Congrats on getting older!


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

So basically here is how this thread will work. Anyone who thinks Ava can't go the rest of the year without getting banned or requesting a ban, say so and say how long you expect him to last. He will then write your name down in this thread.

If Ava lasts the rest of the year without getting banned, then he and his teammates get to choose your avatar and sig for _all of 2019_. And if he loses the bet, then all the bet winners get to decide as a group what he and his teammates' username, avatar and signature should be for all of 2019.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Hope and change
> 
> ironically today is 1 year anniversary of trump being in office.
> 
> protests across the country and gov shut down to celebrate.




Well he did say he was gonna run it like his business and considering the failure of his other endeavors I say he's following suit bigly in his president role

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

Aries said:


> Well he did say he was gonna run it like his business and considering the failure of his other endeavors I say he's following suit bigly in his president role



Aries hates Trump also?


----------



## Santí (Jan 20, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> i love you



_Hablador_.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

Santi said:


> _Hablador_.



Oso de peluche

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 20, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Doesn't he remind you of Pariston?


Yeah I can see merit in that comparison.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why you disliked my HxH post then


 
Which post? Might have been an accident, I'm on my phone so everything is touch screen


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> LOL
> 
> fair enough



Don't listen to dr. White, watch at least the first 3 seasons of RWBY and then check HxH 



Shizune said:


> Which post? Might have been an accident, I'm on my phone so everything is touch screen



Should be on previous page if you're using 50ppp


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Don't listen to dr. White, watch at least the first 3 seasons of RWBY and then check HxH
> 
> 
> 
> Should be on previous page if you're using 50ppp


b-but who do I pick between you and dr. white 

i like you both


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> b-but who do I pick between you and dr. white
> 
> i like you both



Well, I recommended them to you, you should just listen to me


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Well, I recommended them to you, you should just listen to me


if I pick you, dr. white will be disappointed 

but if I pick dr white, you will be heart broken 

this is too difficult


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> if I pick you, dr. white will be disappointed
> 
> but if I pick dr white, you will be heart broken
> 
> this is too difficult



....break her cold heart...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> if I pick you, dr. white will be disappointed
> 
> but if I pick dr white, you will be heart broken
> 
> this is too difficult



I won't be heartbroken  

Just telling you to watch RWBY first because you can finish it a lot faster than HxH


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I won't be heartbroken
> 
> Just telling you to watch RWBY first because you can finish it a lot faster than HxH


valid point, alright ill finish RWBY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 20, 2018)

RWBY is for birds

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aries (Jan 20, 2018)

You should also rewatch cowboy bebop while your at it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2018)

Aries said:


> You should also rewatch cowboy bebop while your at it



I have seen that so many times I am sick of it.


----------



## Aries (Jan 20, 2018)

Superman said:


> I have seen that so many times I am sick of it.



Such a gem is worth multiple views  but if sick of it you watch samurai champloo or space dandy instead


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2018)

Again no and no....when it comes time to watch them again...I will. But both still way to fresh.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> RWBY is for birds



Have you actually seen it


----------



## Platinum (Jan 20, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Congrats on getting older!



Yep, another day closer towards my final battle with Aries .


----------



## Platinum (Jan 20, 2018)

Also.

Don't watch RWBY, watch Houseki No Kuni.

It's like RWBY, but far better .

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 20, 2018)

Platinum and I will do battle in the grandest stage of them all.. Mafia Ragnorak where after years of waiting for a proper conclusion... 

It ends in a Draw


----------



## Platinum (Jan 20, 2018)

Aries said:


> Platinum and I will do battle in the grandest stage of them all.. Mafia Ragnorak where after years of waiting for a proper conclusion...
> 
> It ends in a Draw



You and me will have to have a final battle one day....

Which would probably just lead into the Mafia 52 reboot .


----------



## Aries (Jan 20, 2018)

Platinum said:


> You and me will have to have a final battle one day....
> 
> Which would probably just lead into the Mafia 52 reboot .



Its the only way such a rivalry can end. With it restarting the nf mafia universe. And retconning everything you love and hold dear 

In the new mafia 52 Vasto username will be Lex Luthor, White Wolf would be called Black Wolf. Order would be a proper team, Zatch would be called Zatch Bell and Mr. Waffles would be 200 years younger


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 20, 2018)

Aries said:


> Its the only way such a rivalry can end. With it restarting the nf mafia universe. And retconning everything you love and hold dear
> 
> In the new mafia 52 Vasto username will be Lex Luthor, White Wolf would be called Black Wolf. Order would be a proper team, Zatch would be called Zatch Bell and Mr. Waffles would be 200 years younger


VirtueDove

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 20, 2018)

Anyone here familiar with the Legend of Heroes JRPG series, more specifically the Trails in the Sky trilogy?

I am OBSESSED. Only halfway through the second game but damn I'm in love with this series.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2018)

lastly before I slumber

Happy Birthday @Platinum

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 20, 2018)

Aries said:


> Its the only way such a rivalry can end. With it restarting the nf mafia universe. And retconning everything you love and hold dear
> 
> In the new mafia 52 Vasto username will be Lex Luthor, White Wolf would be called Black Wolf. Order would be a proper team, Zatch would be called Zatch Bell and Mr. Waffles would be 200 years younger



now that trin is an admin, my name and sets will never be safe

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> now that trin is an admin, my name and sets will never be safe



 You deserve what ever fate you have coming you scumbag.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> You deserve what ever fate you have coming you scumbag.



if i'm not sweeping with the legendaries, i'm sweeping with bidoof or linoone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> if i'm not sweeping with the legendaries, i'm sweeping with bidoof or linoone



  this is why your name was 1st....


----------



## Shizune (Jan 21, 2018)

_I'm a yes and these bitches is a buncha nahs
Tryna win a gunfight with a buncha knives
I win, get off the bench and give a buncha five
_
A cocky, arrogant, rude, rich bitch.​


----------



## Shizune (Jan 21, 2018)

She really said

_Oh you the queen of this here?
One platinum plaque, album flopped bitch, WHERE?
Ah haha hah AH
I took two bars off just to laugh!_

Like, what other rapper stops in the middle of their verse to literally laugh at another rapper's album sales? I'm waiting.​


----------



## Tiger (Jan 21, 2018)

Shizune said:


> She really said
> 
> _Oh you the queen of this here?
> One platinum plaque, album flopped bitch, WHERE?
> ...



Not sure why that's a good thing, though.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 21, 2018)

_@SinRaven text his man like, "dog how that bum ass taste?"
PAY YA RENT!
And stay in your BUM ASS place!_​


----------



## Shizune (Jan 21, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Not sure why that's a good thing, though.



Because once you become the queen, you have to rule like a queen. Like, if you want to rap you will answer to her. It's that simple.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 21, 2018)

Good Kings and Queens don't spend time dissing their lessers.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 21, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Good Kings and Queens don't spend time dissing their lessers.



Girl that is not how rap works at all. Nicki got dragged left and right for months for not responding to Shether in a timely fashion. Rap is inherently competitive. No rapper gets to the top by ever backing down from a fight. If anything most rapper's biggest moments are when they're beefing.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 21, 2018)

Like I totally understand if you don't like battle rap, but if you do then Nicki is just the hands down best at it. She is so fucking rude.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Good Kings and Queens don't spend time dissing their lessers.



Uhh the point of rap is to destroy someone else in battle

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 21, 2018)

Like she really just did a collaboration with this new rapper Cardi B just to talk to her directly on their song together.

_Watch ya MAN, THEN you should watch ya MOUTH
_
And then Cardi's fiancé was exposed for infidelity not even a month later.

I just... Nicki is evil, there's no two ways about it.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 21, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Girl that is not how rap works at all. Nicki got dragged left and right for months for not responding to Shether in a timely fashion. Rap is inherently competitive. No rapper gets to the top by ever backing down from a fight. If anything most rapper's biggest moments are when they're beefing.



When you spend time talking about someone, you're admitting they're on your level/worth your time.

That's universal. Not a "you don't understand rap".

But you're right...I find "battle rap" to be tasteless.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 21, 2018)

WAD shoulda watched his man, then he shoulda watched his mouth.

Now he's banned, administer mouth to mouth.

You seen my sig?

YOU KNOW WHAT I AM ABOUT?

I am the CHAMP. I'm Iron Mike in a bout.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 21, 2018)

Tiger said:


> When you spend time talking about someone, you're admitting they're on your level/worth your time.
> 
> That's universal. Not a "you don't understand rap".
> 
> But you're right...I find "battle rap" to be tasteless.



I mean, it's not like she's addressing the Real Housewives. She only talks to well established, famous rappers who are commonly compared to or pitted against her.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 21, 2018)

Not really. Dissing a lesser puts people in their place. Especially in rap, even if you're in the A tier you don't let someone from the B tier disrespect you. That only really applies to legit no names.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Jan 21, 2018)

I just find it hard to respect someone who uses a lot of energy to diss others.

If you're really at the top, peasants can't bother you. *shrug*

I see this kind of thing as a big part of what I don't like about internet culture these days, too. So much negativity, and for completely made up reasons.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 21, 2018)

Tiger said:


> I just find it hard to respect someone who uses a lot of energy to diss others.
> 
> If you're really at the top, peasants can't bother you. *shrug*
> 
> I see this kind of thing as a big part of what I don't like about internet culture these days, too. So much negativity, and for completely made up reasons.


I agree that made up battle shit is pretty weak. But alot of battle rap (in mainstream music, not underground battle rap which focuses solely on the concept as an art) stems from inherent beef like Tupac v Biggie, which gave us classics like "Who Shot ya" and "Hit em up". Rap developed alot in the 90's off of battle rap, and it's kinda inherent in the genre. The stones could knock on the Beatles all they want, and the most that would have happened would be a passing line. Rap is different.

Like I said, there is a difference between a "peasent" or a no name, no labeled rapper trying to approach a top rapper, as opposed to two people well known in the game going at it. Letting it go could affect your image, and more importantly your sales/fandom.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 21, 2018)

Sounds childish


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 21, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Sounds childish


meh, to each his own. It's more about competitive lyricism. Some can definitely be childish, but it's kinda like PvP rapstyle.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 21, 2018)

Any of you guys play the Fire Emblem series for handheld? thinking of buying one of them for my 3ds


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 21, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Sounds childish



Welcome to old age.

Reactions: Old 6


----------



## Magic (Jan 21, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Any of you guys play the Fire Emblem series for handheld? thinking of buying one of them for my 3ds


They are fine, though I feel the gba games had more charm. It has become more akin to Waifu Emblem. The first one where you can summon characters from the past is kind of broken, basically could someone boss level characters, beat them and use them to steamroll the game if you wanted to...Can also grind exp on the Main summoner person Robin, since has a 2x exp trait thing, and outlevels everyone in your group. He becomes a monster really fast.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> They are fine, though I feel the gba games had more charm. It has become more akin to Waifu Emblem. The first one where you can summon characters from the past is kind of broken, basically could someone boss level characters, beat them and use them to steamroll the game if you wanted to...


How is the gameplay? I legit have no idea how they play, but heard they are really good.


----------



## Viole (Jan 21, 2018)

Whitey boi

How do you wanna die

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 21, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Not really. Dissing a lesser puts people in their place. Especially in rap, even if you're in the A tier you don't let someone from the B tier disrespect you. That only really applies to legit no names.



Right, like one of the most reliable ways for rappers to sell their records is to beef with someone. Beef can keep any rapper relevant. Nas crafted one of the best rap albums of all time but he's most remembered for dissing Jay-Z.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 21, 2018)

And I mean, you like it or you don't. Nicki is obnoxious and petty. I love her for that. I totally get why other people don't though.


----------



## Magic (Jan 21, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> How is the gameplay? I legit have no idea how they play, but heard they are really good.


Watch a gameplay video ?  Standard rock paper scissor mechanics with the different units. Some special weapons invert the weapon weakness a unit has. Terrain bonuses for some units, some units can attack from 2 spaces but then can't melee (archers) mages are flexible range wise but usually weak to cqc. Standard stuff. Choice in class upgrades usually 2 branches, think there is a 3rd tier forget with the new ones.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 21, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Wig? This is my hair, I don't wear wigs.


if all man looked this pretty i wouldn't mind turning gay

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 21, 2018)

Mohit said:


> if all man looked this pretty i wouldn't mind turning gay


Aye sin you ready for some curry?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 21, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Aye sin you ready for some curry?


i personally hate curries though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

Mohit said:


> i personally hate curries though



honestly, a disappointment, man. we might need to call off our engagement.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> honestly, a disappointment, man. we might need to call off our engagement.


what engagement ?? 
also if you eat curry daily you will too start disliking it unless its something special chicken curry and mutton curry that too extra spicy


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

Mohit said:


> what engagement ??
> also if you eat curry daily you will too start disliking it unless its something special chicken curry and mutton curry that too extra spicy



What engagement? What engagement?

Listen, @Mohit, tie yourself down to whatever chair you’re sitting in, because this is going to be a rough fucking bumpy ride. I’ve been getting texts on texts about people LITERALLY being so fucking EXCITED and so fucking HAPPY FOR US. Newsflash you stupid cunt: INDIANS LIKE IT WHEN INDIANS MARRY BORING, WHITE AMERICANS. ARE YOU FUCKING STUPID?!! I don’t give a SHIT about you pretending you FORGOT, YOU CHEER FOR OUR GODDAMN ENGAGEMENT, FOR OUR NUPTIALS, AND NOTHING ELSE. HAVE YOU NEVER BEEN TO A MIXED-RACE WEDDING? I will fucking cunt punt you the next time I hear you doing something like that. I pity you because I don’t know how you got this far in life, and with that in mind don’t fucking show up to our wedding unless you’re going to stop being a goddamn cock block. And if you're offended at this message, I would apologize but I really don’t give a darn.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> What engagement? What engagement?
> 
> Listen, @Mohit, tie yourself down to whatever chair you’re sitting in, because this is going to be a rough fucking bumpy ride. I’ve been getting texts on texts about people LITERALLY being so fucking EXCITED and so fucking HAPPY FOR US. Newsflash you stupid cunt: INDIANS LIKE IT WHEN INDIANS MARRY BORING, WHITE AMERICANS. ARE YOU FUCKING STUPID?!! I don’t give a SHIT about you pretending you FORGOT, YOU CHEER FOR OUR GODDAMN ENGAGEMENT, FOR OUR NUPTIALS, AND NOTHING ELSE. HAVE YOU NEVER BEEN TO A MIXED-RACE WEDDING? I will fucking cunt punt you the next time I hear you doing something like that. I pity you because I don’t know how you got this far in life, and with that in mind don’t fucking show up to our wedding unless you’re going to stop being a goddamn cock block. And if you're offended at this message, I would apologize but I really don’t give a darn.


have you decided the venue do you have guest list done ??? i don't think so you are really irresponsible person. i hate to break it to you we are never gonna work this way. Get yourself a new man, maybe itachi if you are into brown or baba will do, whatever but don't complain if forgot about of engagement, because you haven't paid much attention to me in the past few days i have to go looking for other


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

Mohit said:


> have you decided the venue do you have guest list done ??? i don't think so you are really irresponsible person. i hate to break it to you we are never gonna work this way. Get yourself a new man, maybe itachi if you are into brown or baba will do, whatever but don't complain if forgot about of engagement, because you haven't paid much attention to me in the past few days i have to go looking for other



1. yes, we are getting married at the lodhi gardens.
2. i like it how you pawn off itachi and baba, as though they are yours to manipulate
3. how have i not paid attention to you? i've sent you hundreds of messages within the last 48 hours

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> 1. yes, we are getting married at the lodhi gardens.
> 2. i like it how you pawn off itachi and baba, as though they are yours to manipulate
> 3. how have i not paid attention to you? i've sent you hundreds of messages within the last 48 hours


1 why dint you ask me before deciding the venue just did it yourself. you dont care my opinion do you 
2 they are my brown friends i can do and say whatever i want 
3 *only *100 message 
and this dumb hoe wants to marry me


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

Mohit said:


> 1 why dint you ask me before deciding the venue just did it yourself. you dont care my opinion do you
> 2 they are my brown friends i can do and say whatever i want
> 3 *only *100 message
> and this dumb hoe wants to marry me





I can't beat you in intellectual jousting. You're too clever with your retorts.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I can't beat you in intellectual jousting. You're too clever with your retorts.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 21, 2018)

@Shizune I'm ready for that war


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> Whitey boi
> 
> How do you wanna die



A lot of ways, hbu

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 21, 2018)

Well first of all, you're already off on the wrong foot for generalizing Tsunade's motivation as "Dan died." She blamed herself because she couldn't save him. I feel like you're trying to isolate the grief over that loss, while ignoring the equally as important elements of self-blame and regret.

Tsunade's story could have been told better if she weren't a side character in a children's story, but her descent into addiction, her making a breakthrough in regenerative jutsu in response to Dan's death, and her eventually having to choose between accepting his death or endangering her homeland was a _wonderful _character arc.


----------



## Melodie (Jan 21, 2018)

Tsunade was the one of the better characters in pre-timeskip Naruto. Unfortunately her character was wasted and shit on by Kishi after the timeskip. Even from powers/combative perspective he shit the bed.

>Let me introduce this slug sage place
>Hint at Tsunade using hidden technique
>It's literally the same as her old ability except it stays for a far longer duration

K.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 21, 2018)

I don't think Tsunade is teerible but I think Bisky is better, and I agree with Melodie.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 21, 2018)

Two things:

1. Wow, way to just gloss over Nawaki's death. I'm pretty sure without Nawaki's death, there is no spiral downward. Tsunade was closer to Nawaki than Dan. Losing your closest family member is _devastating _in a way that losing just isn't. She lost Nawaki while grieving for Dan. If you can't appreciate how that could _destroy _someone, then whatever. Being a "ninja" =/= not being human.

2. I think stories about loss, grief, addiction, recovery and strength are much more compelling than... whatever you're describing. Tsunade is the perfect example of an "enjoyable character" for me. Her story is long and arduous, and she had to find her way back from rock bottom.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 21, 2018)

It goes without saying that part 2 Naruto is self-contradictory nonsense that never occurred.  Much like part 2 One Piece!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 21, 2018)

Naruto ended after part 1.

One Piece ended after part 1.

Bleach ended after the Aizen arc.

Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## Shiny (Jan 21, 2018)

claymore ended after part 1 too

what else

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 21, 2018)

Shiny said:


> claymore ended after part 1 too
> 
> what else



Pokemon ended after that region that had May and Max.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 21, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1. Wow, way to just gloss over Nawaki's death. I'm pretty sure without Nawaki's death, there is no spiral downward. Tsunade was closer to Nawaki than Dan. Losing your closest family member is _devastating _in a way that losing just isn't. She lost Nawaki while grieving for Dan. If you can't appreciate how that could _destroy _someone, then whatever. Being a "ninja" =/= not being human.
> 
> 2. I think stories about loss, grief, addiction, recovery and strength are much more compelling than... whatever you're describing. Tsunade is the perfect example of an "enjoyable character" for me. Her story is long and arduous, and she had to find her way back from rock bottom.


I did factor in Nawaki's death but it's pretty obvious that Dan's death had more impact which is why Kishi chose to allow her to meet Dan as Edo tensei and power her up.

Yes it does. Losing someone in modern life is completely different than losing someone in a setting where children die on the regular and are trained to accept and deal with loss. And once again she didn't just grieve. She said fuck Konoha and dipped in lieu to drink and gamble. She only came back because NAruto reminded her of Nawaki, which is a selfish personal reason, being one of the sannin she had much more to think about than herself but at the end of the day it was all that mattered to her.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 21, 2018)

Scrubs only has 8 seasons


----------



## Shizune (Jan 21, 2018)

First of all I agree one of Tsunade's biggest character flaws is that she's selfish. That's refreshing in a manga where the main character became so Jesus-esque that he didn't even resent mass murderers.

Second of all I think you're misunderstanding her decision. I believe her reasoning was more like, "I couldn't save Dan so I'm useless to this village" than "fuck this village." When it came time to pick between Dan and her village, she chose the village. She then led the village into prosperity.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 21, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Pokemon ended after that region that had May and Max.



it was average imo , max was annoying,i hated that brat

i stopped caring for pokemon when i noticed ash and pikachu would get reseted when going to a new region

i think ash was on his fifth region or some shit and his pikachu lost to a fucking starter lvl 5 pokemon


----------



## Shizune (Jan 21, 2018)

Shiny said:


> it was average imo , max was annoying,i hated that brat
> 
> i stopped caring for pokemon when i noticed ash and pikachu would get reseted when going to a new region
> 
> i think ash was on his fifth region or some shit and his pikachu lost to a fucking starter lvl 5 pokemon



I mean Pokemon battles stopped making an ounce of sense once I passed age eight, if that's your gripe you can just toss the whole series out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 21, 2018)

Shizune said:


> First of all I agree one of Tsunade's biggest character flaws is that she's selfish. That's refreshing in a manga where the main character became so Jesus-esque that he didn't even resent mass murderers.
> 
> Second of all I think you're misunderstanding her decision. I believe her reasoning was more like, "I couldn't save Dan so I'm useless to this village" than "fuck this village." When it came time to pick between Dan and her village, she chose the village. She then led the village into prosperity.


Well we are looking at Tsunade's character so Naruto's character is completely irrelevant regarding his main characteristics. Cause we can use a ton of the other main characters like Sasuke or Kakashi to null that.

No, it was pretty blatant that she left ebcause of her grief. She'd be blatantly retarded if she thought that because she couldn't save Dan that she was worthless when we consider she was the best healer in the village, specifically had the best healers come to her for tutelage (aka shizune), had the best summoning for healing, knew the best S classs healing techniques, and was a main candidtate for hokage. The whole point was that she left for selfish reasons, and chose to drown herself in alcohol and gambling to deal with her grief.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 21, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I mean Pokemon battles stopped making an ounce of sense once I passed age eight, if that's your gripe you can just toss the whole series out.



at least ash had his first kiss


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 21, 2018)

Pokemon Manga >>> Anime

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Shiny (Jan 21, 2018)

but pokemon first movie is dope , mewtwo is a boss

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 21, 2018)

the time i saw pokemon i didnt even knew it was an anime.


----------



## Melodie (Jan 21, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Pokemon Manga >>> Anime



Pokemon games >> manga

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Shizune (Jan 21, 2018)

Dr. White have you ever experienced anything really tragic?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Dr. White have you ever experienced anything really tragic?


Playing on same mafia team as me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Winner 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 21, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Dr. White have you ever experienced anything really tragic?


yeah, and once again, our life and the ninja lifestyle are not analogous. Let me know how mnay 12 year olds kill nigs on the regular in your faily life experience. Not to say loss doesn't hurt, but Tsunade had way more responsibiliy on her plate and let he specific personal shit get in her way.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 21, 2018)

I mean... I just feel like you're trying to remove the humanity from her story because "ninjas, war etc." You're analyzing her decisions from a place of harsh logic. The point is that she was broken to the point she could barely function anymore. Shizune left with her because she recognized that Tsunade wasn't stable anymore and needed help just to survive. She didn't leave the village because she didn't care (this was clearly addressed when she later chose the village over Dan), she left because she couldn't cope with life there anymore. She spent years barely scraping by even with Shizune's help.

If your whole argument is that she never should've become that sick because she's supposed to be a super hard ninja warrior or whatever, then that's just a lame argument.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Playing on same mafia team as me.


> Agree
> Winner
> Not FUNNY like it was supposed to be



 ya'll suck

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 21, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I mean... I just feel like you're trying to remove the humanity from her story because "ninjas, war etc." You're analyzing her decisions from a place of harsh logic. The point is that she was broken to the point she could barely function anymore. Shizune left with her because she recognized that Tsunade wasn't stable anymore and needed help just to survive. She didn't leave the village because she didn't care (this was clearly addressed when she later chose the village over Dan), she left because she couldn't cope with life there anymore. She spent years barely scraping by even with Shizune's help.
> 
> If your whole argument is that she never should've become that sick because she's supposed to be a super hard ninja warrior or whatever, then that's just a lame argument.


No, I never tried to remove her humanity. I expressely said I empathize with her emotions. The point is she is a ninja. Ninja know expressely that death is a part of the program. She was a god damn Sannin of the village. Her bf and brother died as NINJAS. You can't bitch and moan and leave you village that relies on you for decades because the ninja system did it's part. So yes you are looking into way too much in an IRL perspective. Which doesn't work. The same people that try to demonize ITachi don't understand the story context and the differing moral/peronsal context. 

Tsunade was selfish and said fuck the village because she was scarred. How many people do you think she killed? Did that matter? No, only her losses counted and her leaving the village probably result in umpteen more deaths. She had responsibility and she didn't pull through.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 21, 2018)

Ok look, debating over whether the deaths of Dan and Nawaki should've affected her that deeply is pointless. They just did. Sometimes there's no rhyme or reason to mental illness, it just happens. I just feel like you're treating Tsunade like she was culpable when she wasn't. She'd been so broken down that the best she could attempt was self-preservation, and even that she only achieved through heavy self-medication and co-dependence.

You keep repeating that her chose to forsake the village, and I keep responding that didn't factor into her decision. She could not hold herself together. Continuing to serve the village was not a possibility. She was retiring one way or another, whether that meant leaving the village or just shutting herself into an apartment on the outskirts of town. It was guilt and shame that drove her out of the village, not narcissism.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 21, 2018)

What a riveting discussion.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 21, 2018)

I disagree holmes. When she was asked to come be hokage because the village needed her, what was her response again? This being decades after to get over he grief?


----------



## Melodie (Jan 21, 2018)

Y'all neglecting that a big part of it is that from her perspective, she is the one that got her loved ones killed with that necklace

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 21, 2018)

Ok look

The story is about loss and tragedy, not selfishness or whatever else

The story was not that Tsunade had to learn to care about other people, it was that she had to emotionally move on from the tragedy of her youth

You're trying to spin the story into something that it's not

Tsunade losing Dan and Nawaki broke her emotionally. She was so destroyed that Shizune had to take care of her.

The best you're gonna get is that she should've stayed in the village after she retired. There is no "Tsunade carries on as usual" option here. That just isn't the stroy. And ultimately, that is the reality of mental illness. Nobody is immune. Everyone is susceptible. Anyone can break down.

But this whole thing about "Tsunade was just selfish, she shouldn't have been so affected" is just fanfiction. That was not the point of the story. That's missing the actual point of the story.

Anyways I have to go to bed now.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 21, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Y'all neglecting that a big part of it is that from her perspective, she is the one that got her loved ones killed with that necklace


Damn so Sasuke is justified in every descision he made throughout the manga since he got his whole fam killed, and experienced it from a younger age, in a ninja culture. Nice to know.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 21, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Y'all neglecting that a big part of it is that from her perspective, she is the one that got her loved ones killed with that necklace



I forgot about that, but yes I keep trying to reiterate the massive themes of self-blame and regret and Dr. White just responds by logically refuting them.  Well duh Tsunade wasn't actually to blame for their deaths, welcome to her entire character arc in the Search for Tsunade arc.  But that's not how grief works. You can't analyze emotional decisions from a logical standpoint. And Tsunade making those emotional decisions was very _real_.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 21, 2018)

She still left the village for people to die without her. That was selfish. There is no arguing that. She didn't come back. Until Naruto she was reserved to say fuck Konoha and any tragedy that befalls them. She left the village and turned into a drunk gambling hoe because she was selfish and felt she went through too much to handle, despite everyone and their mom facing death in ninja culture.

Tsunade is a bird.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

> Discussing Naruto on Naruto Forums


ya'll whack this ain't 2005

Reactions: Funny 2 | Old 2


----------



## Shizune (Jan 21, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Damn so Sasuke is justified in every descision he made throughout the manga since he got his whole fam killed, and experienced it from a younger age, in a ninja culture. Nice to know.



Making part 2 analogies will not help you here, I don't remember most of what happened after part 1 rofl.

Anyways I'm going to sleep for real now, gnight.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 21, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> She still left the village for people to die without her. That was selfish. There is no arguing that. She didn't come back. Until Naruto she was reserved to say fuck Konoha and any tragedy that befalls them. She left the village and turned into a drunk gambling hoe because she was selfish and felt she went through too much to handle, despite everyone and their mom facing death in ninja culture.
> 
> Tsunade is a bird.



Dude.

You are blaming someone for having an emotional breakdown and spiraling out of control after losing their closest loved ones.

You're the bird.

OKAY GOOD NIGHT FOR REAL


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 21, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Making part 2 analogies will not help you here, I don't remember most of what happened after part 1 rofl.
> 
> Anyways I'm going to sleep for real now, gnight.


completely irrelevant. You are justifying her behavior based on past events, so same can be applied to Sasuke irregardless of what part it occurred in/


----------



## Melodie (Jan 21, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Damn so Sasuke is justified in every descision he made throughout the manga since he got his whole fam killed, and experienced it from a younger age, in a ninja culture. Nice to know.


No I'm just saying losing loved ones isnt the equivalent of getting ur loved ones killed. 

One is more severe than the other 

And tsunade's actions aren't comparable to sasuke's. Tsunade still did a lot for her village prior to leaving, and did not do anything malicious afterwards. Other than leaving the village just like the rest of sannin


----------



## Melodie (Jan 21, 2018)

Anyway I don't care, was just clarifying


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> > Discussing Naruto on Naruto Forums
> 
> 
> ya'll whack this ain't 2005



Some people live in the past, incapable of seeing the future.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 21, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Dude.
> 
> You are blaming someone for having an emotional breakdown and spiraling out of control after losing their closest loved ones.
> 
> ...


> emotional breakdown
> 20 year self banishment to selfishly indulge in alcohol and gambling while letting your home village get fucked without the best medic to date, and not giving a fuck about the village when partitioned to come back until you selfishly get reminded by a genin of your past.
> ????
> Tsunade is a bird.

Like if you watch Shameless, you are essentially saying that a case could be made for Frank or Monica, and if you actually believe that than topfuckingkek


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 21, 2018)

Melodie said:


> No I'm just saying losing loved ones isnt the equivalent of getting ur loved ones killed.
> 
> One is more severe than the other
> 
> And tsunade's actions aren't comparable to sasuke's. Tsunade still did a lot for her village prior to leaving, and did not do anything malicious afterwards. Other than leaving the village just like the rest of sannin


like what? Her things prior mean jackshit in regards to what happened after the two losses.

How do you figure? She lost two people to the circumstance of war....They died because of shit they signed up for.

Sasuke's family got murked by some low key ass government 9/11 shit. You'd be hardpressed to try and convince me that Tsunade's circumstance was more severe, and she had less of a reason to hekp her village as an adult going through that.

Sounds like a lot of special pleading.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 21, 2018)

Also Tsunade is a bird.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Some people live in the past, incapable of seeing the future.


This shade tho  

I see what you did there


----------



## Melodie (Jan 21, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> like what? Her things prior mean jackshit in regards to what happened after the two losses.
> 
> How do you figure? She lost two people to the circumstance of war....They died because of shit they signed up for.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what you're getting at. All I'm saying that getting your loved ones killed is more severe than simply losing them randomly. I wasn't comparing her situation with Sasuke's.

You compared her situation to Sasuke, and I was simply saying it's incomparable. Sasuke was operating solely for himself and eventually went rogue with malicious intent. Tsunade prior to the tragedy saved the entire village and contributed a lot, after the tragedy, she left, but without malicious intent to harm the village. Nobody perceived Tsunade's decision as unjustifiable, unlike Sasuke. One could argue it was about time someone retired.

Both of these are objectively correct, so idk.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> This shade tho
> 
> I see what you did there



I did nothing!

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 21, 2018)

Melodie said:


> I'm not sure what you're getting at. All I'm saying that getting your loved ones killed is more severe than simply losing them randomly. I wasn't comparing her situation with Sasuke's.


> Two people dying naturally in war
> Your whole family and extended family getting massacred in the night as a child, which you walked into mid slaughter.

I guess grandma Uchiha and all the kids just died randomly lol.
O-o-okk melodie....


> You compared her situation to Sasuke, and I was simply saying it's incomparable.



But I'm comparing their reactions, not their circumstance. Sasuke is the one with more to be upset about if anything and was a child, so his reaction is much more understandable. How many people do you think Tsunade killed in war/missions? Yet she gets to bitch and moan when it happens to her? NAwwwwwwwww.



> Sasuke was operating solely for himself and eventually went rogue with malicious intent.


And tsunade operated competely for herself, abondoning her village in order to go on a 20 year bender by herself. So revenge for your whole fmaily being killed < becoming a selfish alcoholic because two of your close ones were killed doing the shit is inherently apart of their job?


> Tsunade prior to the tragedy saved the entire village and contributed a lot,


When did she save the entire village herself? Pretty sure her rowning acheivement before was being the best medic and surviving Hanzo.


> after the tragedy, she left, but without malicious intent to harm the village. Nobody perceived Tsunade's decision as unjustifiable, unlike Sasuke. One could argue it was about time someone retired.


She was 30.....or younger.... and dipped on the village...The best medic just left the village....She didn't go to contemplate, or work on her medicine...she went to drink and gamble and have a good time....

Sasuke was scared as an 8 year old walking into his clan being murdered and seeing his parents get slaughtered by his brother...which he later found out was by the village orders....I can't even believe we're having this discussion lmao where you're trying to plead empathy and circumstance with Tsunade but not with Sasuke


----------



## Melodie (Jan 21, 2018)

You're still comparing the severity of the situation to Sasuke when all I was saying that being responsible for the loss of your loved ones is more severe than losing your two loved ones randomly in war with no responsibility, which is the only thing I said, in clarification of your discussion with Nitty, as both seem to have forgotten about it (Which Shizune admitted).

Yes, Sasuke's situation is more traumatizing but that wasn't the point at all nor do I care about it. Sasuke had more to be upset with and his reaction was more extreme.

The Village was going to be wiped out from Chiyo's poison, which was prevented by Tsunade developing an appropriate counter to it.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 21, 2018)

I like how comparing tragedies is a thing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Old 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 21, 2018)

Melodie said:


> still comparing the severity of the situation to Sasuke





> I was saying that being responsible for the loss of your loved ones is more severe than losing your two loved ones randomly in war with no responsibility,



teh actual fuck?




> Yes, Sasuke's situation is more traumatizing but that wasn't the point at all nor do I care about it. Sasuke had more to be upset with and his reaction was more extreme.


and reacting extremely to a much more extreme situation is not more justified than Tsunade's reaction? Tsunade is completely cool for leaving the village as a 30 year adult because she happened to be on the wrong end of loss? Gave up all responsibility to dip the village and indulge in alcohol/gambling?

I guess if a major senator's wife dies we shouldn't blame if he ditches office to go have sex with strippers and get wasted in Vegas.


> The Village was going to be wiped out from Chiyo's poison, which was prevented by Tsunade developing an appropriate counter to it.


Pretty sure it wasn't the village rather than a large number of soldiers facing the Suna at that point in time. And we can compare accomplishments from specific ninja all day, still doesn't cancel out he reaction. Minato saved the village from certain death from Kyuubi/Obito, but if he just dipped the village after losing Kushina, are we really gonna say "boohoo Minato I totally get him leaving his village to cry about kushina for 20 years.". NAwwwwwwww


----------



## Melodie (Jan 21, 2018)

Still not sure what you're arguing at though. All I said is that getting your loved ones killed is worse than the false narrative that was presented when you both were arguing, which was them randomly dying. Which is correct, I didn't argue about anything else, especially nothing about Sasuke. 

Y'all were arguing that she left simply because she lost her loved ones in war, I simply specified that wasn't the case, but it more had to do with the fact that she got them killed from her perspective (Which is giving them her necklace a day before their death, both of them)

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 21, 2018)

This tsunade special pleading.

Bisky > the bird


----------



## Melodie (Jan 21, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> This tsunade special pleading.
> 
> Bisky > the bird


Bisy > Tsunade, indeed

But I was simply correcting false information


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 21, 2018)

> my uncle and cousin died in war
> my family got slaughtered in the night by the state governor's orders.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 21, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Bisy > Tsunade, indeed
> 
> But I was simply correcting false information


You didn't correct anything topkek. You made bs excuses for tsunade that made no sense


----------



## Melodie (Jan 21, 2018)

>My uncle and cousin died in war
> I got my uncle and cousin killed

Fixed


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 21, 2018)

Melodie said:


> >My uncle and cousin died in war
> > I got my uncle and cousin killed
> 
> Fixed


Oh yeah i forgot tsunade made dan and nawaki become ninjas.

Because kids weren't getting murked since hashi/madara days.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Firaea (Jan 21, 2018)

Tsunade is Jiraiya's waifu. That makes her awesome by default.

Reactions: Like 1 | Neutral 1 | Old 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 21, 2018)

Wormo lives.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 21, 2018)

To be fair it seems like a natural way to grieve after losing loved ones in a war, to leave a place associated with those wars and the concept of war in general. It might seem selfish, but it's not wrong to be selfish, especially after dealing with some tragic losses. And I think after abandoning your 'duty' it would be even harder to ever return. You'll be confronted by the past once more and there might be a sense of shame left in you after leaving like that. Not to mention it's easy to fall in a state of addiction like that, but it's never easy to climb out.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

ooooh a naruto debate, nice


----------



## Avito (Jan 21, 2018)

This Tsunade shit has gone for too long you guys need to move on


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

Shiny said:


> claymore ended after part 1 too
> 
> what else


Part 2 claymore had some awesome parts, the rebellion against the Organization for starters


----------



## Avito (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> ooooh a naruto debate, nice


Hey Mr.  Admin give me a big Ava tar for free


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Hey Mr.  Admin give me a big Ava tar for free


no

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> no


Why not I m team ava ffs


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Why not I m team ava ffs


win 21 art points if you want a big avatar like everyone else 

this forum has rules for a reason, follow them


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Never trust in Ava

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> win 21 art points if you want a big avatar like everyone else
> 
> this forum has rules for a reason, follow them


But 21 is too much I only got 4 asik and too took me 2 weeks to get 
Help a mate here


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

Mohit said:


> But 21 is too much I only got 4 asik and too took me 2 weeks to get
> Help a mate here


no

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Never trust in Ava





think im gonna spend more time in here and less time in the CB

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> think im gonna spend more time in here and less time in the CB


Lawl

> Spending less time in the lax section and more in the strict one


 



Welcome aboard pal


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Lawl
> 
> > Spending less time in the lax section and more in the strict one
> 
> ...



said lax section pisses me off atleast once a week tho, it would be a disaster and I would lose our bet so fast 

I can be calm and peaceful in here


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> said lax section pisses me off atleast once a week tho, it would be a disaster and I would lose our bet so fast
> 
> I can be calm and peaceful in here


Interesting... so much good info you're giving me.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Interesting... so much good info you're giving me.


speaking about the thread ban topic in ur rep

did u know people with less then 3 letters cant be thread banned

should I go back to A?

and yes i talk a lot and spill a lot of info about myself all the time


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> speaking about the thread ban topic in ur rep
> 
> did u know people with less then 3 letters cant be thread banned
> 
> ...


 

Did you know we've upgraded Xenforo.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Did you know we've upgraded Xenforo.



what could get someone thread banned from here so I can avoid making that mistake?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> what could get someone thread banned from here so I can avoid making that mistake?


Same stuff as you'd expect, toxicity, bullshit, ignoring warnings, etc.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Did you know we've upgraded Xenforo.



Why can we still not tag people with one letter

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Same stuff as you'd expect, toxicity, bullshit, ignoring warnings, etc.


oh i never do any of that


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why can we still not tag people with one letter


Different system

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

@Mohit 

Been reading your posts lately and they have been very rude, you will be banned for 2 weeks.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> @Mohit
> 
> Been reading your posts lately and they have been very rude, you will be banned for 2 weeks.


Hmmm... impersonating an administrator of a respectable anime forum...


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Hmmm... impersonating an administrator of a respectable anime forum...



It's not my fault I woke up with admin powers, do you want me to ban you?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> It's not my fault I woke up with admin powers, do you want me to ban you?


Acting like you even went to sleep... ban me, come on, do it, you can't can you?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Acting like you even went to sleep... ban me, come on, do it, you can't can you?


You're right, I don't plan on sleeping for another 12 hours at least  

and I will after I ban Mohit


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> You're right, I don't plan on sleeping for another 12 hours at least
> 
> and I will after I ban Mohit


I'm waiting...


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I'm waiting...


It's 8 am, time for bed


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

I'll ban you the next time I log on


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> I'll ban you the next time I log on


I'll be waiting


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I'll be waiting


I'll be awake and back online in 2 hours, just need a little nap

then i'll destroy you


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> I'll be awake and back online in 2 hours, just need a little nap
> 
> then i'll destroy you


I'll be here.


----------



## Avito (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> @Mohit
> 
> Been reading your posts lately and they have been very rude, you will be banned for 2 weeks.


You gonna ban me please but only after you give me a big Ava tar.  It's been my dream since I was born I wanted to join NF and get a big avatar


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

Mohit said:


> You gonna ban me please but only after you give me a big Ava tar.  It's been my dream since I was born I wanted to join NF and get a big avatar


Alright I just gave you a big avatar rights for 3 months.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> Alright I just gave you a big avatar rights for 3 months.


> Logged in
> No bans

Weakmin.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> > Logged in
> > No bans
> 
> Weakmin.


Are you flamebaiting me?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> Are you flamebaiting me?


A respectable mod on a Vietnamese hieroglyphic forum would never do such a thing.


----------



## Avito (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> Alright I just gave you a big avatar rights for 3 months.


No you haven't or am I missing something


----------



## Avito (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> Are you flamebaiting me?


Ban WW for flame baiting


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

Mohit said:


> No you haven't or am I missing something


How weird, I just spent 10 mins in the Admin CP changing your avatar rights to 175x350

are you sure you tried uploading an avatar that size? show me what you tried uploading


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> A respectable mod on a Vietnamese hieroglyphic forum would never do such a thing.


this is why you weren't choosen to mod the district and why shane was picked instead


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 21, 2018)

Maybe WW took his big avy rights again

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> this is why you weren't choosen to mod the district and why shane was picked instead


I turned the district down to give others a chance at the grueling slave life though.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I turned the district down to give others a chance at the grueling slave life though.


maybe you should have lied when ane asked if you were the person with the dany avatar that got permed


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Maybe WW took his big avy rights again


how can a mere moderator stop an admin?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> maybe you should have lied when ane asked if you were the person with the dany avatar that got permed


I've been permed before.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I've been permed before.


yes twice for porn


----------



## Avito (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> How weird, I just spent 10 mins in the Admin CP changing your avatar rights to 175x350
> 
> are you sure you tried uploading an avatar that size? show me what you tried uploading


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> not sure, haven't watched porn since November


That's a shame.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> how can a mere moderator stop an admin?



I dunno, ask Reznor maybe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

alright please try uploading that avatar again, i gave you big avatar rights for the 3rd time in a row

it should work now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

that looks like 175 x 350 to me! good job for finally getting your big avatar to work! @Mohit


----------



## Avito (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> that looks like 175 x 350 to me! good job for finally getting your big avatar to work! @Mohit


Stop trolling your user tile ain't gonna fool anyone

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Stop trolling your user tile ain't gonna fool anyone


pretty sure a certain someone was fooled for 30 mins


----------



## Avito (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> pretty sure a certain someone was fooled for 30 mins


Nope not me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

@White Wolf what's the rule on requesting section bans? im pretty sure it's fair game but i wanted to double check before you complained


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

actually ya it is fair game, why am i even asking you

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

You can request it, but remember 'uninterrupted 6 months'

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You can request it, but remember 'uninterrupted 6 months'


what do you mean uninterrupted?

im still gonna post here everyday, just gonna remove one toxic section that will for sure make me lose our bet for 6 months


----------



## poutanko (Jan 21, 2018)

Happy birthday @Platinum ~

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> what do you mean uninterrupted?
> 
> im still gonna post here everyday, just gonna remove one toxic section that will for sure make me lose our bet for 6 months


Dictionary

uninterrupted
ˌʌnɪntəˈrʌptɪd/
_adjective_

without a break in continuity.
"an uninterrupted flow of traffic"
synonyms: unbroken, continuous, continual, undisturbed, steady, constant, sustained, consecutive, successive, in succession, non-stop, without stopping, unceasing, incessant, untroubled, smooth, peaceful; More

(of a view) unobstructed.
"the window gives an uninterrupted view of the mountains"


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Dictionary
> 
> uninterrupted
> ˌʌnɪntəˈrʌptɪd/
> ...


yeah forum bans

not section bans 

but fine ill just mentally ignore the cb for 6 months if ur gonna be like that


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> but fine ill just mentally ignore the cb for 6 months if ur gonna be like that


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>


fuck it, why dont i add that to our bet as well, to make it really interesting?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> fuck it, why dont i add that to our bet as well, to make it really interesting?


You're not gonna make a post in the CB for 6 months?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You're not gonna make a post in the CB for 6 months?


yup

you get my pass if I do


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> yup
> 
> you get my pass if I do


Okay.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Okay.


your lack of faith in me is disturbing, i can't wait to prove you wrong


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> your lack of faith in me is disturbing, i can't wait to prove you wrong


I'm more curious as to how many hours days you last.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I'm more curious as to how many hours days you last.


6


*Spoiler*: __ 



months


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I'm more curious as to how many hours days you last.


tho if the CB asks where I went, then tell them it's part of our bet


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2018)

@Ava back for a few days....you must feel beat. You should ask for a Han for a week.



Melodie said:


> Pokemon games >> manga



 Not after Silver and Gold...well Heart Gold and Soul Silver...but after that it just became the same tedious game after.



White Wolf said:


> Lawl
> 
> > Spending less time in the lax section and more in the strict one
> 
> ...



 WW you need to stop being so dominant. It does not suit you.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Ava back for a few days....you must feel beat. You should ask for a Han for a week.



Well this is really the only interesting section I have left to post in so I'm here to stay


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> WW you need to stop being so dominant. It does not suit you.


You know nothing about me, Kent.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> Well this is really the only interesting section I have left to post in so I'm here to stay



  You will cave in...going cold turkey to kick a habit has a low success rate. You should slowly stop posting there.



White Wolf said:


> You know nothing about me, Kent.



....you are right. I don't. This kind of makes me sad.


----------



## Aries (Jan 21, 2018)

I for one encourage ava on his rehab to recovery

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> You will cave in...going cold turkey to kick a habit has a low success rate. You should slowly stop posting there.
> 
> 
> 
> ....you are right. I don't. This kind of makes me sad.


not posting in the CB until July 20, 2018

i am a man of my word 

you can call me out if you ever see me post in there before that date


----------



## Aries (Jan 21, 2018)

Group intervention time

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> ....you are right. I don't. This kind of makes me sad.


It's okay, there's only a few people on NF that know me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 21, 2018)

Does it meam we will have to deal with him here more often?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> It's okay, there's only a few people on NF that know me.


do i know you


----------



## Aries (Jan 21, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Does it meam we will have to deal with him here more often?


You can always report any dissatisfaction with his posting. 



Ava said:


> do i know you


Nope.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

white wolf encouraging snitching once again


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 21, 2018)

And if I report him I'll get to see a bunch of people wearing ridiculous avatars for a year right?

Deal.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> white wolf encouraging snitching once again


Just enforcing the peace

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> not posting in the CB until July 20, 2018
> 
> i am a man of my word
> 
> you can call me out if you ever see me post in there before that date



You sure you don't wanna post anymore in the CB?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> You sure you don't wanna post anymore in the CB?


yeah I need a break from there

it's for my own good

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf came in and caught me red-handed
Lurking in the chatterbox next door
Picture this, we were both butt naked making raps on the chatterbox convo floor
How could I forget that I had
Given him a person to snitch on me
All this time he was standing there
he never took her eyes off me

How you can give your woman access to your villa?
Trespass and a-witness while you cling to your pillow
You better watch your back before he turn into a spite killer
Let's review the situation that you caught up in a

To be a true player you have to know de way
If he saw you there at night, convince him you were lost that day
Never admit to a word when he say
And if he claim, ah, you tell him, "Baby, you cray."

But he caught me postin on the Chatterbox thread (It wasn't me)
Saw me lurkin' on the convo thread (It wasn't me)
I even had it in my tabs (It wasn't me)
he even caught me on my last activity in my profile (It wasn't me)

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

Hilarious rap

but I can't even _see_ the Chatterbox while I'm logged on, also can't get any notifications from there so if anyone tags/quotes/rates my posts in there then RIP I'll never know


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 21, 2018)

Aries said:


> he never took her eyes off me



> he
> her eyes

So, WW gauged out some woman's eyes to watch Ava.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > he
> > her eyes
> 
> So, WW gauged out some woman's eyes to watch Ava.


yeah the gender flip mid story confused me


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

> Asking to be section banned


When you talk big but are little where it counts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> yeah the gender flip mid story confused me



Best way to be not confused is assume there was a timeskip and in that time the person got a sex change.
Always works out.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> > Asking to be section banned
> 
> 
> When you talk big but are little where it counts.


i made the bet a lot easier for you to win, you shouldn't have anything to complain about bro lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2018)

I agree with White wolf...feels like cheating when you can get sectioned banned. 

@Ava


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> I agree with White wolf...feels like cheating when you can get sectioned banned.
> 
> @Ava


white wolf also "cheated" when he claimed that if I got his password, he would ask the staff to demod him so I wouldn't have access to the staff section

everyone is playin' dirty and finding loopholes


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> white wolf also "cheated" when he claimed that if I got his password, he would ask the staff to demod him so I wouldn't have access to the staff section
> 
> everyone is playin' dirty and finding loopholes


That's just common sense though, if you want access to mod powers you gotta earn it, not win it in a bet.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> white wolf also "cheated" when he claimed that if I got his password, he would ask the staff to demod him so I wouldn't have access to the staff section
> 
> everyone is playin' dirty and finding loopholes



 Lose my Shantae set or play dirty hm? If you were someone I was spiting the choice would be easy...but dammit if I do not like you.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> That's just common sense though, if you want access to mod powers you gotta earn it, not win it in a bet.


alright so let's officially get this in writing so there's no confusing

get banned (no joke ban) - you and your teammates win

post in the CB - you and your teammates win

deadline is july 20, 2018


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> Lose my Shantae set or play dirty hm? If you were someone I was spiting the choice would be easy...but dammit if I do not like you.


i like you too


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> alright so let's officially get this in writing so there's no confusing
> 
> get banned (no joke ban) - you and your teammates win
> 
> ...


Of course, uninterrupted.

Section is an interruption that pushes the deadline.  


You need the sweet sweet temptation of all those CB notifications.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Of course, uninterrupted.
> 
> Section is an interruption that pushes the deadline.
> 
> ...




this guy


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> this guy


Are you scared of the notifications?  

I didn't take you for a coward.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Are you scared of the notifications?
> 
> I didn't take you for a coward.


fine, ill give u permission to get rid of my CB section ban

...on one condition


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> fine, ill give u permission to get rid of my CB section ban
> 
> ...on one condition


Oh no, you're _so _scared of the notifications you need conditions?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Oh no, you're _so _scared of the notifications you need conditions?


nah man, i was gonna say when people ask why im ignoring them, you can say that i cant reply because of the bet

because ignoring people isnt nice

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> nah man, i was gonna say when people ask why im ignoring them, you can say that i cant reply because of the bet
> 
> because ignoring people isnt nice


Sounds fair.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Sounds fair.


alright then, the bet officially starts now and ends july 21, 2018 at midnight in my timezone

feel free to get rid of the section ban


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

@White Wolf

you also promised me that emote more then 12 hours, be a man of your word


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> @White Wolf
> 
> you also promised me that emote more then 12 hours, be a man of your word


I didn't promise  

I just said I'd do it, not when I'd do it  


I added  so next time (TM)


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I didn't promise
> 
> I just said I'd do it, not when I'd do it
> 
> ...


since when is there a limit to the amount of emotes u can add in a day


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> since when is there a limit to the amount of emotes u can add in a day


I'm not paid enough for this shit.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I'm not paid enough for this shit.


yeah well knowing you, you'll add 50 more emotes before you even do mine


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> yeah well knowing you, you'll add 50 more emotes before you even do mine


 

I'm not _that _evil. 

Though I am laughing at all the people panicking that their PMs with me will get exposed, lmfao.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I'm not _that _evil.
> 
> Though I am laughing at all the people panicking that their PMs with me will get exposed, lmfao.


lmao what? how many people are crying? 

do they not trust me? 

not a single person showed any concern for my PMs leaking


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> lmao what? how many people are crying?
> 
> do they not trust me?
> 
> not a single person showed any concern for my PMs leaking


4



That's cos you're boring while I'm a treasure trove of information.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> 4
> 
> 
> 
> That's cos you're boring while I'm a treasure trove of information.


no there are actually people's pics and phone numbers so i was shocked that none of them were worried in the slightest 

they must have faith that i will win 

also your PMs better not be you shit talking me with other people


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> also your PMs better not be you shit talking me with other people



>_>

<_<


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

What kind of monster shittalks others in PMs


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

4 members are terrified of me though hmmmm thats some great motivation for me to win


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> >_>
> 
> <_<


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> What kind of monster shittalks others in PMs


losers do that

real posters shit talk people on the forum where everyone can see

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> >_>
> 
> <_<


yeah but you're not an NF girl so it's fine if you do it


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> losers do that
> 
> real posters shit talk people on the forum where everyone can see


Oh 


Tell me your least liked members on NF and why


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> yeah but you're not an NF girl so it's fine if you do it



That's sexist!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Oh
> 
> 
> Tell me your least liked members on NF and why


I thought I answered this question before in my SRC thread 

There isn't a single NF member I dislike, got no issues with anyone


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That's sexist!



 Lol back I. Your day that word never existed.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> Lol back I. Your day that word never existed.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> I thought I answered this question before in my SRC thread
> 
> There isn't a single NF member I dislike, got no issues with anyone


Same, everyone on NF is a beautiful person.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Same, everyone on NF is a beautiful person.


You're only close with 5 people on NF, no need for this fake ass reply.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> You're only close with 5 people on NF, no need for this fake ass reply.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>


genders of the 4 people worried about me seeing their PMs?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> genders of the 4 people worried about me seeing their PMs?


I only talk to guys.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I only talk to guys.




no grown man is gonna start crying and acting terrified about PMs being read, it's all ladies

they just don't want me to read the hoe things they've been saying to you


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Same, everyone on NF is a beautiful person.



Everyone.....


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

actually you're probably just making that 4 people terrified stuff up

nobody even contacted you


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> no grown man is gonna start crying and acting terrified about PMs being read, it's all ladies
> 
> they just don't want me to read the hoe things they've been saying to you


I've never talked to a girl in my life.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

whatever helps you forget trinity


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

anyways it's been fun shit posting with you, but i got some clothes shopping to do and i still need to find time to sleep so see ya


----------



## Shiny (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> Part 2 claymore had some awesome parts, the rebellion against the Organization for starters




It had good parts, but it had too many negative points, that final fight that would never end fucking jesus...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 21, 2018)

I miss the reaction posts on mafia games here. The anger you can feel in a mislynch fades away by the start of next day phase


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

@Underworld Broker get on discord, convo is very interesting now

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> @Underworld Broker get on discord, convo is very interesting now



What discord

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

HOW LONG IS THIS NARUTO DISCUSSION? WHICH PAGE CAN I JUMP TO AVOID IT

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> @Underworld Broker get on discord, convo is very interesting now



I've got some receipts on that LGBT convo from a month ago


----------



## Shiny (Jan 21, 2018)

Here,stay with me


----------



## Shiny (Jan 21, 2018)

Discord is the evil


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

white wolf, you better delete my pm if ava wins

and ava better delete my pics



i have to buy a new suit


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I've got some receipts on that LGBT convo from a month ago


Slide in my DMs and give me all the receipts and tea


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

reported for abusing your mod powers to threaten me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> reported for abusing your mod powers to threaten me


Rejected, now move it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

wow, i was looking at the DBZ fighter game thread, and four people were super stoked about "vore" being in a DBZ game. and... wow. what a fetish


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> Slide in my DMs and give me all the receipts and tea



Check Discord

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 21, 2018)

Folks, I'm hosting a turbo version of jesterfia in mafia syndicate in an hour.

I'm in need of players so if you want in, the link is here:


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Folks, I'm hosting a turbo version of jesterfia in mafia syndicate in an hour.
> 
> I'm in need of players so if you want in, the link is here:



BATTLE NORMALITY

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> BATTLE NORMALITY



Get Normality to log in.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> white wolf, you better delete my pm if ava wins
> 
> and ava better delete my pics
> 
> ...


Why would I need to delete your pics when im gonna win?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2018)

Discord....I have not chatted with anybody in a long time...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

Da fuck white wolf

U got rid of my other non CB section bans as well

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Get Normality to log in.



see, i got her to post 



Ava said:


> Why would I need to delete your pics when im gonna win?



yes. but no reading my pm with white wolf


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> Discord....I have not chatted with anybody in a long time...



Join the unpopular club.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

Also I don't get why zatch PMs everyone words but only sends me pics

He must not like talking to me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> see, i got her to post
> 
> 
> 
> yes. but no reading my pm with white wolf


I will 100% read it lol

Whats the big deal

Not like I'll expose anything I read anyways

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>


So did the bet officially starts yet ?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

Im surprised white wolf never asked me to not expose any PMs when I read them


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> So did the bet officially starts yet ?


Of course.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch why do you pm so many members things you're afraid of being leaked?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> Zatch why do you pm so many members things you're afraid of being leaked?





I'm not afraid of anything. I have nothing to hide.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 21, 2018)

send me your dick pics


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> Im surprised white wolf never asked me to not expose any PMs when I read them


I wonder why.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I'm not afraid of anything. I have nothing to hide.


I bet you don't know what white wolf sounds like


----------



## Magic (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> wow, i was looking at the DBZ fighter game thread, and four people were super stoked about "vore" being in a DBZ game. and... wow. what a fetish


I had to look this up.

being eaten alive. 
carni_vore _, should have realized that...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> I bet you don't know what white wolf sounds like


you still have that 


regret

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

Shiny said:


> send me your dick pics



you'll need a magnifying glass 



Ava said:


> I bet you don't know what white wolf sounds like



nope, i've never heard his voice.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> nope, i've never heard his voice.


It's ironic but only Ava has on nf

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> you still have that
> 
> 
> regret



I also have that time you freaked out and terrified over a harmless joke I made

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I had to look this up.
> 
> being eaten alive.
> carni_vore _, should have realized that...



apparently it's a big fetish. who would've thunk it. how do you even accommodate that in sex? like have the person open wide... i don't get it


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> It's ironic but only Ava has on nf



It's not ironic. Ava is the bone collector. but he's not a good waiter, because he always spills the tea

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> I also have that time you freaked out and terrified over a harmless joke I made


No idea what you're talking about.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> No idea what you're talking about.




Ill respect your wishes and leave it at that


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

@Zatch Braff 

Pm me your deepest secrets sometime


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Join the unpopular club.



 A Losers Club? I don't know if I want to be targeted by @Mr. Waffles though...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> @Zatch Braff
> 
> Pm me your deepest secrets sometime



I haven't sent WW any secrets, but he's shared a lot with me 

poor wolfie


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> A Losers Club? I don't know if I want to be targeted by @Mr. Waffles though...



waffles is 6'8. you can't hide from him


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> waffles is 6'8. you can't hide from him



I'm 6'4 and so is he.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I haven't sent WW any secrets, but he's shared a lot with me
> 
> poor wolfie


I find that hard to beileve 

He's the type of guy who would only share secrets with the 5 members he's close with

I won't fall for your obvious lies zatch


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

Also you wouldn't be begging white wolf to delete his PM with you if white wolf was the one sending you secrets


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

@Superman, you're 6'4 ?



Ava said:


> I find that hard to beileve
> 
> He's the type of guy who would only share secrets with the 5 members he's close with
> 
> I won't fall for your obvious lies zatch



yeah, the five are me, waffles, and three others I cannot disclose.



Ava said:


> Also you wouldn't be begging white wolf to delete his PM with you if white wolf was the one sending you secrets



i am charitable. i just gave up my sparkles and html usertitle to give the cb more activity.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

I have no secrets

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White wolf said he was close with 5 people 2 months before you first posted in the CB

Lie again


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> White wolf said he was close with 5 people 2 months before you first posted in the CB
> 
> Lie again





all those times he said "don't tell anyone this" "i haven't told anyone" were lies?

LIES, WOLFIE?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

I'M GONNA LEAK THIS DISS TRACK ON YOU, WW. BECAUSE, YOU KNOW, THE SECRETS AREN'T SO SECRET LIKE I THOUGHT

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> White wolf said he was close with 5 people 2 months before you first posted in the CB
> 
> Lie again


It's more like 4.5 now


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

or 3 and two halves


----------



## Magic (Jan 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm 6'4 and so is he.


holy ****


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> holy ****



Sin is too.


----------



## Magic (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Sin is too.


I don't believe that.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I don't believe that.



the dutch genes  

and mojito is 6'2

gina is 6'4

is superman american? 

aren't Brazilian people tall? how tall are you, @Shiny


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> waffles is 6'8. you can't hide from him



 Of course I can. By the power of laziness.



Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm 6'4 and so is he.



 Waffles and his long memory. That's why he is best Sweedish citizen.



Zatch Braff said:


> @Superman, you're 6'4 ?



 That I am.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> is superman american?



 Some would say the all American hero...but yes I am. My picture is in the picture thread....well an old one by now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> the dutch genes
> 
> and mojito is 6'2
> 
> ...



the south and the southwest of the country are tall, im from north. people above 1,80cm are hotshit here lol

i am 1,75 cm or 5'9

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2018)

Shiny said:


> the south and the southwest of the country are tall, im from north. people above 1,80cm are hotshit here lol
> 
> i am 1,75 cm or 5'9



 For gods sake @White Wolf gives this poor guy pity sex.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

Shiny said:


> the south and the southwest of the country are tall, im from north. people above 1,80cm are hotshit here lol
> 
> i am 1,75 cm or 5'9



OHHHH, that's why you're so good looking but aren't an international supermodel. life is fair

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> For gods sake @White Wolf gives this poor guy pity sex.


Nobody gives me any pity sex, why should I

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> OHHHH, that's why you're so good looking but aren't an international supermodel. life is fair



im above the average on my city height wise 

you have no idea what kind of ugly people can be model here


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

Shiny said:


> im above the average on my city height wise
> 
> you have no idea what kind of ugly people can be model here



All the international supermodels are from Brazil, especially the Victoria Secret ladies. maybe the guys can be ugly, but you're definitely not. is this your way of saying you're a model and are constantly annoyed seeing the ugly lads at casting?


----------



## Shiny (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> All the international supermodels are from Brazil, especially the Victoria Secret ladies. maybe the guys can be ugly, but you're definitely not. is this your way of saying you're a model and are constantly annoyed seeing the ugly lads at casting?



not really, to be a model you need to know the right people too, i have this friend of mine that is a model and im pretty sure he gave up on his ass to get the spot


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 21, 2018)

Everyone is so tall here

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

Shiny said:


> not really, to be a model you need to know the right people too, i have this friend of mine that is a model and im pretty sure he gave up on his ass to get the spot





I see...

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I see...


If you're willing I can hook you up with some people


----------



## Magic (Jan 21, 2018)

Shiny said:


> not really, to be a model you need to know the right people too, i have this friend of mine that is a model and im pretty sure he gave up on his ass to get the spot


 Booty clap

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> aren't Brazilian people tall? how tall are you, @Shiny



Nope.

I'm 1,89m but i'm taller than almost everyone I know.


----------



## Aries (Jan 21, 2018)

_Music Mix Mafia_​I'm basing the mechanics on this game on the board game of Scrabble. Where each turn you get letters to spell out a word and get points for it. Same concept here except instead of gaining points for spelling out a word you gain access to abilities to use.

So everyone will start off with x amount of letters and as the phases go on you will attain more letters at random until you have the right amount of letters to use to spell out a Artists name of your choosing. Once selected  you will gain access to The Artists: Songs. Songs in the game will act out as one shot abilities in the game. Once you choose your song you can use it any time. You must repeat same process to either unlock same artists abilities or new ones Ex:

*Eminem*​-*Real Slim Shady* X1(_All you other Slim Shadys are just imitating. So won't the real Slim Shady, please stand up, Please stand up, Please stand up_)-*Target a player and reveal their alignment
*
-*Love the Way you Lie* X1(_But when it's bad it's awful, I feel so ashamed I snap,
"Who's that dude?" "I don't even know his name." I laid hands on her, I'll never stoop so low again. I guess I don't know my own strength_)-*Lie detect a player and if they are lying kill them
*
-*Without me* X1 (_Now this looks like a job for me. So everybody, just follow me!
‘Cause we need a little controversy
‘Cause it feels so empty without me_)-*Select 3 players near end of dayphase. Let them plead their case. Lynch one, block one and let the other free.*

-*Stan* X1 (_Anyways, I hope you get this, man, hit me back. Just to chat, truly yours, your biggest fan, this is Stan_)-*Communicate with any player  without giving identity for 2 cycles through host. If player chosen figures out who you are become masons with them. If they can't you turn indie obsessed with killing them as your win con
*
-*Just Lose it* X1 (_Now I'm gonna make you dance, It's your chance Yeah boy shake that ass, Oops I mean girl girl girl girl. Now you know you're my world. Alright now lose it_) -*Target any player & when they unlock artist they lose song choice/ ability to you
*
-*No Love* X1 (_You showed me nothing but hate. You ran me into the ground
But what comes around goes around (yeah, yeah) I don't need you (don't hurt me) That's right (you don't hurt me)
And I don't need you (no more)
Don't wanna see you, Ha, bitch you get (no love, no, no love X3_) )-*When targeted with a vote player is blocked from using song abilities for one cycle. Following cycle gains no letter pieces*


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> If you're willing I can hook you up with some people



i don't have what it takes to be a model


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 21, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Everyone is so tall here



I'm Dutch, so I can't help it.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

Shiny said:


> the south and the southwest of the country are tall, im from north. people above 1,80cm are hotshit here lol
> 
> i am 1,75 cm or 5'9





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Nope.
> 
> I'm 1,89m but i'm taller than almost everyone I know.



I see. so you are hotshit in brazil, DDL. you're tall

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> i don't have what it takes to be a model


Pics so I can confirm or deny this fact with my people

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> It's more like 4.5 now


You must be pissing people off if you're losing close friends like that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> You must be pissing people off if you're losing close friends like that


Not really, different reasons.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch you want me to tell u a secret?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

Jk

I only trust loz with my secrets


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Nobody gives me any pity sex, why should I



 For karma sex.



Shiny said:


> im above the average on my city height wise
> 
> you have no idea what kind of ugly people can be model here



 Well....do tell.



Underworld Broker said:


> Everyone is so tall here



 How tall are you?



Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm Dutch, so I can't help it.



 I thought you were German.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> Zatch you want me to tell u a secret?



YES. I AM THE MOST RELIABLE PERSON HERE. 



Ava said:


> Jk
> 
> I only trust loz with my secrets



KYS.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> I thought you were German.



Je ne sais pas.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> For karma sex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dutch people are german


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> YES. I AM THE MOST RELIABLE PERSON HERE.
> 
> 
> 
> KYS.


Give me a secret and ill give one in return 

Ill match how good my secret is based on how good your secret is


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> How tall are you?



169 cm


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> Give me a secret and ill give one in return
> 
> Ill match how good my secret is based on how good your secret is



this demands a week of meditation to figure out the apposite secret to dispense. i will get back to you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

Make the secret nf related tho


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> Make the secret nf related tho



 wtf does that mean? i have no clout here. i know nothing.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> 69

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

SOMEONE SELL ME A SECRET SO I CAN GIVE IT TO AVA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

Am I allowed to rate and rep cb posts? 

@White Wolf


----------



## Baba (Jan 21, 2018)

I'm 6' 10

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> wtf does that mean? i have no clout here. i know nothing.


U dont have anything interesting about zatch Braff?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> Am I allowed to rate and rep cb posts?
> 
> @White Wolf


Yes

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

180 cm


----------



## Magic (Jan 21, 2018)

Love her petite dancer physique. Love models like this....
The back muscle anatomy. So beautiful. 
Beautiful s curve contour of the body. 
Like the location, can't tell where it is South American?

Brazil? Def somewhere I haven't been yet.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> U dont have anything interesting about zatch Braff?



a secret about myself that is NF related? hmmm


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Je ne sais pas.



 You just do jot want to say...



Dr. White said:


> Dutch people are german



 To be honest I called him everything from Russian to Asian....I was running out of races.

Oh and you know who else is also Dutch peoE that are German?





Underworld Broker said:


> 169 cm



 That is not even short for a chick! Your like above average for alot of shorties here.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Love her petite dancer physique. Love models like this....
> The back muscle anatomy. So beautiful.
> Like the location, can't tell where it is South American?
> 
> Brazil? Def somewhere I haven't been yet.



let's go to brazil and visit all the mafia peeps.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> a secret about myself that is NF related? hmmm


Tell me about your cafe adventures

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> You just do jot want to say...



There is nothing to say.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

All the changerooms in H&M are occupied 

How am I supposed to try the new outfits I picked out


----------



## Magic (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> let's go to brazil and visit all the mafia peeps.


if I go I'll die. Paradise of women.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> All the changerooms in H&M are occupied
> 
> How am I supposed to try the new outfits I picked out



LOL LOL LOL

-let's all protest H & M
-coolest cracker in the box





RemChu said:


> if I go I'll die. Paradise of women.



it's ok. you've lived a good life. time to call it quits.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 21, 2018)

But uh, plan to move to Spain someday.  

**** tired of America.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 21, 2018)

Oh and meeting strangers you've only known through the internet for years, 
It's surreal.
did that once here, it turned out pretty great. 

DDL and Shiny are great peeps, pretty sure if you ever met them you would have a good time.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> But uh, plan to move to Spain someday.
> 
> **** tired of America.



Spain is a nice country. Don't know if I could live there, but it was a good two-month vacation.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Oh and meeting strangers you've only known through the internet for years,
> It's surreal.
> did that once here, it turned out pretty great.
> 
> DDL and Shiny are great peeps, pretty sure if you ever met them you would have a good time.



doesn't include @iwandesu

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> let's go to brazil and visit all the mafia peeps.



 I thought it was the cartel down there.



Mr. Waffles said:


> There is nothing to say.



 Because I have not been on?



RemChu said:


> if I go I'll die. Paradise of women.



 But what a way to go.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> Because I have not been on?



Have you ever been on ?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 21, 2018)

OH Forgot Iwandesu is from brazil as well..

He is hella nerdy, I would love to pick his mind irl.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> OH Forgot Iwadndesu is from brazil as well..
> 
> He is hella nerdy, I would love to pick his mind irl.


kinky

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> OH Forgot Iwandesu is from brazil as well..
> 
> He is hella nerdy, I would love to pick his mind irl.



I want to see him and Nighty chatting physics

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Have you ever been on ?



 Maybe if I did not hate skype so much...maybe I try discord? In like...a week...or month....some time this year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> Maybe if I did not hate skype so much...maybe I try discord? In like...a week...or month....some time this year.



Stop longing for the MSN days...
They long gone.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Stop longing for the MSN days...
> They long gone.


 


MSN was nice, got so many nudes on MSN, now everyone's a stingy hoe.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Spain is a nice country. Don't know if I could live there, but it was a good two-month vacation.


Spanish beer, food, music and women.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Spanish beer, food, music and women.



and they encourage afternoon naps.

AND BEAST JESUS

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> and they encourage afternoon naps.
> 
> AND BEAST JESUS



yeah very relaxed, even the work schedule right?

What a way to live...
instead of the rat race hustle and bustle of san fran I'm in. haha


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> yeah very relaxed, even the work schedule right?
> 
> What a way to live...
> instead of the rat race hustle and bustle of san fran I'm in. haha



oh you live in san fran? you must be a wealthy tech worker 

yeah, the work culture is more relaxed, too. everyone stays out at night for tapas, mmmm. though, it's not uncommon to live with your parents forever.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Oh and meeting strangers you've only known through the internet for years,
> It's surreal.
> did that once here, it turned out pretty great.
> 
> DDL and Shiny are great peeps, pretty sure if you ever met them you would have a good time.


Oh damn, sounds awesome but scary at the same time


----------



## Magic (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> Oh damn, sounds awesome but scary at the same time


I was f******* terrified the night before.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I was f******* terrified the night before.



who'd you meet?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 21, 2018)

The user David, he is like a manga main character. Like innocence and kindness personified. While I was my very uh chaotic "good" self. So we both are pretty much our internet personas.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Jan 21, 2018)

but uh iono for perspective,
I can be foul,
yet my friends think im really innocent or whatever.

yet I found David innocent.

so he is like you know, like Jesus Christ level nice guy. 
Like open the doors, manners type of thing.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

David sounds like me and you sound like Zatch

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 21, 2018)

Think this was like 2 years ago or whatever. 

yeah.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> David sounds like me and you sound like Zatch



can confirm. ava is one of the most cherublike people ever. 

going to start an AMA I've met AVA thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> can confirm. ava is one of the most cherublike people ever.
> 
> going to start an AMA I've met AVA thread


Pretty much the one way to make me log off forever

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

@Melodie game started on MM  

Log on, I have a surprise for you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 21, 2018)

Why are words getting censored


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why are words getting censored


Which word


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> Which word



i*c*st


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> i*c*st


Why is UB thinking about i*c*st? 


First the Indian harem now she's into i*c*st

She always surprises me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> @Melodie game started on MM
> 
> Log on, I have a surprise for you


I already forgot my password so I can't log in from mobile. So will have to wait until I'm on pc

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> But uh, plan to move to Spain someday.
> 
> **** tired of America.





RemChu said:


> I was f******* terrified the night before.



^No, i mean the posts above have censored words 

at least for me they are

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> Why is UB thinking about i*c*st?
> 
> 
> First the Indian harem now she's into i*c*st
> ...



she's kinky and that's why she's on team white wolf


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> ^No, i mean the posts above have censored words
> 
> at least for me they are



didn't he censor them himself? 

fucking


----------



## Melodie (Jan 21, 2018)

That's just him pressing *


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 21, 2018)

why lmao


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> why lmao





RemChu said:


> but uh iono for perspective,
> my friends think im really innocent or whatever.



clearly his friends are lurking


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> she's kinky and that's why she's on team white wolf


Who's on team WW? 
There's a team WW? 

Why wasn't WW told of this?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

whoever the other two are in your white wolf card are on team white wolf. i see waffles on the far right.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> whoever the other two are in your white wolf card are on team white wolf. i see waffles on the far right.


right, I should remove it


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> right, I should remove it



FALLING OUT WITH THE OTHER TWO?


----------



## Tiger (Jan 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> MSN was nice, got so many nudes on MSN, now everyone's a stingy hoe.



Not so much stingy, as they realize they have Instagram and Snapchat where you can actually track popularity for nudes in real time. Or Tumblr, which is literally drowning in amateur nude submissions where they can read the thousands of comments they get for an ego boost.

The incentive and thrill of just sending them to a guy for no tangible reward system is just not competitive anymore.

Anyone here like going to strip clubs? >.> Just wondering. Probably take the rest of my comments to the BH away from the eyes of the little ones.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 21, 2018)

Just censor your words so you do not corrupt children like waffles.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

no on strip clubs. be interested to hear if anyone likes them.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 21, 2018)

Don't censor your words, i legit thought NF started censoring certain words because Remchu edited one of his posts

i was like 

when i looked back and it was censored

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Jan 21, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> why lmao


Blame @Reznor .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Jan 21, 2018)

Xialexi is a stripper, so it's just a part of my life now lol


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Xialexi is a stripper, so it's just a part of my life now lol



who dat?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> who dat?



His wife.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Magic (Jan 21, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Not so much stingy, as they realize they have Instagram and Snapchat where you can actually track popularity for nudes in real time. Or Tumblr, which is literally drowning in amateur nude submissions where they can read the thousands of comments they get for an ego boost.
> 
> The incentive and thrill of just sending them to a guy for no tangible reward system is just not competitive anymore.
> 
> Anyone here like going to strip clubs? >.> Just wondering. Probably take the rest of my comments to the BH away from the eyes of the little ones.


I find it immoral and unscrupulous. So never been to one. Though I enjoyed dancers at a music club b4. 
Kinda fucking seedy places...


----------



## Shiny (Jan 21, 2018)

@Tiger oh my 

how you both feel about that?


----------



## Magic (Jan 21, 2018)

though I've been to seedy parties.

so

iono.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> who dat?



My wife who also played a couple mafia games here.



RemChu said:


> I find it immoral and unscrupulous. So never been to one. Though I enjoyed dancers at a music club b4.
> Kinda fucking seedy places...



*shrug* maybe they're cleaner here in Canada. The only thing unsavory I've seen at a strip club here are some of the gross guys who think they're allowed to touch the girls.



Shiny said:


> @Tiger oh my
> 
> how you both feel about that?



*shrug* she looks fantastic out there, and I'm proud of her.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 3


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> though I've been to seedy parties.
> 
> so
> 
> iono.



I'm just now realising you're the guy from the cafe who made the esoteric thread. and you live in san fran. so... i'm guessing you're a berkeley student


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 21, 2018)

In on the other end, I have nothing against it, but I'm usually not in the social circles of people who go to those places so I don't even know how to find them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 21, 2018)

So its gonna be between FMA and Durarara as the Phase 2 of Mafia The Movie


----------



## Magic (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I'm just now realising you're the guy from the cafe who made the esoteric thread. and you live in san fran. so... i'm guessing you're a berkeley student


I'm originally from Boston.
Traveled from East to West.
Meet more uh "interesting" free spirited people than back in mass. Both liberal states though.


----------



## Magic (Jan 21, 2018)

more interesting. *


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Stop longing for the MSN days...
> They long gone.



 It is not that I long for those days which were great. It is just I hate skype. You could not do the awesome stuff you could do on msn.



RemChu said:


> Blame @Reznor .



 Don't you dare blame kind hearted Reznor.



Tiger said:


> *My wife* who also played a couple mafia games here.



 My Mortal enemy.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 21, 2018)

Tried to play super smash for glory and got cooked lmao


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2018)

Whelp I am pissed for the rest of the day.
@nfcnorth good luck to your Vikings....I do not even know if I will watch the Super Bowl now either way.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 21, 2018)

Brady the GOAT

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## SinRaven (Jan 21, 2018)

Important notice for the Mafia Awards:



SinRaven said:


> *Announcement: Suggesting The Nominations*​While you all have made some suggestions for nominations before, it's time to put you all to some good work and give suggestions for it all! While the final decisions will be for the judges to make, your choices will all be considered.
> 
> 
> We prefer it if you make a list with all the awards (or just the awards you want to suggest for, since it's a big list) and put your ideas for nominations on it. Refer to  for a quick and easy list of awards. While putting it in this format is not neccesary, your ideas will still be considered if put in several posts, it will help us out a big time!
> ...



Please refer to  if you want to discuss it.


----------



## Aries (Jan 21, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 21, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Brady the GOAT


I was ok with them winning as I want the Vikings to beat the best for a Vikings Super Bowl but I do like the Jags so was rooting for them.


----------



## Legend (Jan 21, 2018)

Fuck the Patriots

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reznor (Jan 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Blame @Reznor .


MBxx is the only one to censor for censorship sake. I only do it to trigger people, because that does it better than any word could.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Brady the GOAT




 Fuck both of ya.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 21, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> I was ok with them winning as I want the Vikings to beat the best for a Vikings Super Bowl but I do like the Jags so was rooting for them.


Aren't you a packers fan?

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 21, 2018)

Keenum 

Now that my team is out gotta root for the other PA team/my favorite player Brady

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 21, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Keenum
> 
> Now that my team is out gotta root for the other PA team/my favorite player Brady


 he did have his arm hit.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 21, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Brady the GOAT


More like refs the GOAT.


----------



## Legend (Jan 21, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> More like refs the GOAT.


He's right for once


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

eww sports talk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Aries (Jan 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> Fuck both of ya.



If its any consolation joey totally beat yugi off panel

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> eww sports talk


I know right unless it's cricket they should just keep quite

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 21, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I know right unless it's cricket they should just keep quite


Sike, football (soccer) >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> x 10^100 Crichet


----------



## Avito (Jan 21, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Sike, football (soccer) >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> x 10^100 Crichet


Have to agree on football ( the real one not that American shit)  is way better than cricket


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 21, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> It is really nice when the refs gift you TDs and never call holding on your offensive line.


Damn Brady must have had thise refs in line since his debut up unto this point. Wonder if he has guys with strings to manipulate the football with pinpoint accuracy and military grade strategist in his ear as well


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Dr. White (Jan 21, 2018)

Damn, Foles is on point.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 21, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Damn Brady must have had thise refs in line since his debut up unto this point. Wonder if he has guys with strings to manipulate the football with pinpoint accuracy and *military grade strategist *in his ear as well


You mean his OC? Brady is not the on-field general that Peyton was.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 21, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> You mean his OC? Brady is not the on-field general that Peyton was.


He is still good though peyton was just playing 48D jenga. His other mental stats are def top tier though


----------



## Aries (Jan 21, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aries (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> waffles is 6'8. you can't hide from him


I am a poor 6'3


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 21, 2018)

Wow those Vikings looked bad


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

Scared me so much as a kid.



iwandesu said:


> I am a poor 6'3



woah, you're tall, too 

mafia attracts the tall people


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 21, 2018)

Why is the forum dead on sunday? this should be a day of remorse for the coming week. a shout of despair in which we all gather around. but no. no one. le néant


----------



## Aries (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Scared me so much as a kid.



It was pretty creepy for a kids show. Loved it though, one of my fav shows growing up. When that big roach was chasing courage in that hotel was scary as heck.


----------



## Magic (Jan 21, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> Why is the forum dead on sunday? this should be a day of remorse for the coming week. a shout of despair in which we all gather around. but no. no one. le néant


Mondays
Mondays
Mondays
Mondays
Mondays
Mondays

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 21, 2018)

is this duckman?


----------



## Magic (Jan 21, 2018)

WTF DUCKMAN

I watched this as a kid, I don't think I realize these lewd jokes.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 21, 2018)

finished devilman crybaby...i don't know what to feel

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 21, 2018)

Shiny said:


> finished devilman crybaby...i don't know what to feel

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 21, 2018)

my heart was pounded like a ass

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> is this duckman?



Yeah lol, I feel like I watched some of it when I was a kid but Jesus did some of those shows get stuff past the radar

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 21, 2018)

that anime never failed to amuse me


----------



## Magic (Jan 21, 2018)

Aries said:


> Yeah lol, I feel like I watched some of it when I was a kid but Jesus did some of those shows get stuff past the radar


I love cartoon duck characters. ~_~


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 22, 2018)

Aries said:


> It was pretty creepy for a kids show. Loved it though, one of my fav shows growing up. When that big roach was chasing courage in that hotel was scary as heck.



That's the one where the hotel owner is the creepy cat? yeah, good nightmare fuel as a child


----------



## Legend (Jan 22, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 22, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> That's the one where the hotel owner is the creepy cat? yeah, good nightmare fuel as a child


----------



## Tiger (Jan 22, 2018)

Ok seriously what is happening here?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 22, 2018)

now with modern censors, shows like that are deemed to "triggering" for children


----------



## Platinum (Jan 22, 2018)

Is old man waffles really 6'8?

I humbly request you play center on the mafia basketball team. At 6'4, I can be the Kobe to your Shaq.


----------



## Legend (Jan 22, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Ok seriously what is happening here?


He is throwing pancakes at the other guys


----------



## Shiny (Jan 22, 2018)

we have some liars here, at least half of these "6ft" guys must be manlets

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Legend (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Legend (Jan 22, 2018)

Shiny said:


> we have some liars here, at least half of these "6ft" guys must be manlets


Im 5'11"


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 22, 2018)

Shiny said:


> we have some liars here, at least half of these "6ft" guys must be manlets


I'm gonna have to call the jelly school.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 22, 2018)

Legend said:


> Im 5'11"



5'9


----------



## Legend (Jan 22, 2018)

Shiny said:


> 5'9

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jan 22, 2018)

5'7 and a half

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 22, 2018)

Shiny said:


> 5'9



Must be adding 5 inches to this, because you got some serious napoleon complex shit going on my dude .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Avito (Jan 22, 2018)

Shiny said:


> finished devilman crybaby...i don't know what to feel



*Spoiler*: __ 



Same here I didn't binge it though. The series left me in total despair the ending was too sad. Everyone died the moment of miki death was tearful

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 22, 2018)

Shiny said:


> we have some liars here, at least half of these "6ft" guys must be manlets


Lol 
NO You are short


----------



## Shizune (Jan 22, 2018)

starting at 15 minutes and 6 seconds there's a really interesting argument between Nicki and the interviewer about the most famous/acclaimed verse of her career, Monster

basically, Nicki doesn't think Monster is the best verse she's ever recorded, she thinks it only gets so much attention because it had Jay-Z and Kanye on the song. She thinks if she'd delivered that exact same verse on her own song by herself, nobody would've cared.

I think she's _partially _correct, because among her fans most of us don't even think Monster is in her top 3 best verses, but it's _definitely _in her top 5 so I think in that sense she doesn't exactly realize that Monster was top notch quality and she doesn't always meet that bar. Like, I think she's right that basically these ugly men who listen to rap needed Kanye and Jay-Z to cosign her before they would ever acknowledge a female rapper like that, but at the same time she's shirking responsibility for the fact that Monster set a really high bar for herself that she doesn't always meet.

Idk, it's complicated.


----------



## Avito (Jan 22, 2018)

I fucking hate New Delhi.  All these fucking people going in every fucking direction possible,  it's fucking suffocating

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 22, 2018)

It's like, she's right it's weird Monster specifically gets so much attention and that's probably because it had Jay-Z and Kanye on the song, but at the same time she's delusional if she's naming a bunch of other random verses she did as being as good as Monster.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 22, 2018)

I see where she's coming from though. This came out a year before Monster and it's better.


So she's like, why are y'all JUST NOW listening? Oh because you needed Jay and Kanye to tell you it was okay? Cool.


----------



## Aries (Jan 22, 2018)

I miss me some late 90s early 00s cartoon network shows


----------



## Avito (Jan 22, 2018)

Aries said:


> I miss me some late 90s early 00s cartoon network shows


Batman the animated series


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2018)

Aries said:


> I miss me some late 90s early 00s cartoon network shows



becuz of u, watched 2 eps of ed edd eddy today. Good times.


----------



## poutanko (Jan 22, 2018)

5'2

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 22, 2018)

poutanko said:


> 5'2

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Jan 22, 2018)

Baba said:


>


I-I can still grow horizontally

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 22, 2018)

poutanko said:


> I-I can still grow horizontally


i..if you want to t..then yes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 22, 2018)

poutanko said:


> I-I can still grow horizontally


Is that code for boobs?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I love cartoon duck characters. ~_~

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 22, 2018)

I heard boobs

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## poutanko (Jan 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Is that code for boobs?


code for fat


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2018)

*NATIONAL BLONDE BROWNIE DAY*
National Blonde Brownie Day on January 22 recognizes a treat often referred to as blondies. 

Blonde brownies are similar to the traditional brownies known almost everyone.  In place of cocoa, brown sugar is used, giving it a sweet-tooth-satisfying molasses flavor!

Most people like to add white chocolate or chocolate chips to their blonde brownies or other things like nuts, toffee or butterscotch. Blonde brownies are usually prepared unfrosted as the brown sugar flavor tends to be sweet enough.  These blondies are sometimes served in sundaes, often topped with caramel sauce.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Oh and meeting strangers you've only known through the internet for years,
> It's surreal.
> did that once here, it turned out pretty great.
> 
> DDL and Shiny are great peeps, pretty sure if you ever met them you would have a good time.


Oh hey fuck you too


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 22, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Oh hey fuck you too


keep reading he said he wanted to eat your head


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 22, 2018)

Dun Dun Dun


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> OH Forgot Iwandesu is from brazil as well..
> 
> He is hella nerdy, I would love to pick his mind irl.


Just because i know how to calc the size of  your asshole before and after me doesnt mean i dont know how to have fun.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 22, 2018)

@White Wolf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 22, 2018)

Ora ora ora ora ora

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 22, 2018)

Soo, Offset just did a verse where he said "I cannot vibe with queers."

If you're still listening to Migos, you're trash.

And it's really that simple.
​


----------



## Shizune (Jan 22, 2018)

Nah, what am I even saying. Y'all don't care.

Eminem said,

_Little gay-lookin' boy
So gay I can barely say it with a straight face, lookin' boy
You're witnessin' a massacre
Like you're watching a church gatherin' take place, lookin' boy
"Oy vey, that boy's gay!" – that's all they say, lookin' boy
_
on Rap God, and 5 years later y'all will _still _quote, reference and link that song like nothing happened.

Get the straights off this planet, I'm feeling done with it right now.​


----------



## Shizune (Jan 22, 2018)

Oh but let a white person say the N word and THEN y'all wanna have an opinion, THEN y'all wanna start ending careers and stopping bags.


----------



## Aries (Jan 22, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Batman the animated series



Good times. Who can forget Batman Beyond aswell? DC had some amazing series

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> becuz of u, watched 2 eps of ed edd eddy today. Good times.



Good stuff . My fav episode from ed edd n eddy will always be when they get stuck in Johnny house and they each tell a story to him aswell as when they let ed pull a scheme.

Grim adventures of billy and Mandy tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 22, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Eminem said,
> 
> _Little gay-lookin' boy
> So gay I can barely say it with a straight face, lookin' boy
> ...


Is it bad that I rapped that part while reading it?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 22, 2018)

I never liked Ed³

CN had a lot of cool stuff tho. Dexter's Lab, Johnny Bravo, Powerpuff Girls, Cow and Chicken.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 22, 2018)

And I don't care what anyone says, Elton John is such a weak bitch for holding Em's hand on that stage and accepting that mockery of a gift from him. That moment was never about unity, it was about one privileged, ignorant gay man getting played by someone who uses their words to make being gay more difficult.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 22, 2018)

Baba said:


> Is it bad that I rapped that part while reading it?



Why would you quote me and say this?


----------



## Baba (Jan 22, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Why would you quote me and say this?


be..because I'm bisexual and I still like that song


----------



## Shizune (Jan 22, 2018)

5 years from now and I'm still gonna be saying the exact same things about how Eminem hates gay people, and people are still gonna be dumb and useless saying things like, "haha I rapped that part where he's insulting gay people cuz I like the song xD." You shoulda sat there and ate your food and been quiet. Nothing is ever gonna change because these men can say whatever they want about gay people and y'all are gonna keep supporting it because you lack principle.

Oh but let it be about race and then y'all wanna act like you actually care about other people. Fuck. Out. Of. Here.


----------



## Melodie (Jan 22, 2018)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 22, 2018)

Underated gem of a series

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 22, 2018)

Cardi B made a video trying to defend Offset and then everyone on my timeline started to drag her and say she was cancelled. Not sure if you saw her video though.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 22, 2018)

Right, my bad for talking about something important.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 22, 2018)

Ava said:


> Cardi B made a video trying to defend Offset and then everyone on my timeline started to drag her and say she was cancelled. Not sure if you saw her video though.



Cardi can't get away with the same things Eminem and Offset can because a much larger portion of her fanbase is gay, so if she pisses us off we can actually exercise that buying power over her.

But apparently asking for that sympathy for you guys to stop supporting people like Eminem and Offset is just too much.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 22, 2018)

Don't worry, I don't listen to Offset or Eminem.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 22, 2018)

Shizune said:


> 5 years from now and I'm still gonna be saying the exact same things about how Eminem hates gay people, and people are still gonna be dumb and useless saying things like, "haha I rapped that part where he's insulting gay people cuz I like the song xD." You shoulda sat there and ate your food and been quiet. Nothing is ever gonna change because these men can say whatever they want about gay people and y'all are gonna keep supporting it because you lack principle.
> 
> Oh but let it be about race and then y'all wanna act like you actually care about other people. Fuck. Out. Of. Here.



Nobody wants to be the next Ava.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 22, 2018)

I mean I think not even Ava wants to be the next Ava.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 22, 2018)

Ava said:


> Don't worry, I don't listen to Offset or Eminem.



I wasn't talking to you specifically.

It's just so frustrating when someone wants to smile in my face and act supportive, then turn around and recite lyrics that literally attack gay people.

In the words of Nicki Minaj.

_Pick a side, pick a side!_

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 22, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Nobody wants to be the next Ava.



I don't know what you mean by this


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 22, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I don't know what you mean by this


Same lol. I never understand half of his posts tbh.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 22, 2018)

Is this the part where people act like I'm bugging for calling out homophobia in rap? I love this part.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Shizune (Jan 22, 2018)

I just want y'all to notice how many posts have gone by, people wanna use their cute little emojis and be snide but not one person can just say, "Wow you're right, Eminem shouldn't say things like that, I don't know why he gets away with it."


----------



## Baba (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## White Wolf (Jan 22, 2018)

If you frequent the art section or like sparkly things and prizes read .


----------



## Aries (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Aries (Jan 22, 2018)

My boy zerrrrroooooo


----------



## Aries (Jan 22, 2018)

Come back to us DarkZero


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 22, 2018)

Aries said:


> Come back to us DarkZero



Isn't she your neighbor or something?


----------



## Aries (Jan 22, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Isn't she your neighbor or something?



Yes but zero doesn't post here anymore. Zero has found a home in reddit/overwatch over here. I miss the fond memories we had as we beat Santi, Mio and Mystic in a tag team duel by BSing our way into the match and then winning it


----------



## Shizune (Jan 22, 2018)

Look I'm not even trying to attack anyone or be inflammatory right now, I just don't understand how this stuff can continue for years and some people just do not care. I don't understand what it takes to incite anger from people. I'm white but I still get really upset when I hear racist remarks, and I will stop listening to an artist and delete their music from my library if they're exposed for racism. I don't understand why that instinct of support and solidarity comes so naturally to me, but so many other people don't seem to have it whatsoever. I call it weakness, I call it ignorance, but really I don't know what it is.


----------



## Aries (Jan 22, 2018)

I spent weeks hyping up zero as this undefeated duelist in my day even though we made up rules during that era. Zero had not played in years and had no idea of the actual rules or how things had changed. After BSing how amazing zero was they wanted to face this legendary duelist. We needed to hide zero's limitations in that I was better yet all 3 of those duelist had beaten me.

We ended up doing a tag duel. We thought it was over they would figure out we were trolling. None of the rage I've seen will ever come close to reaction I seen when Zero and Me beat them 3 times in a row with shitty decks we made up on the spot that day.  priceless just priceless


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 22, 2018)

Don't worry, I saw that before you deleted it.


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 22, 2018)

Oh look more arguing


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 22, 2018)

Ava said:


> Don't worry, I saw that before you deleted it.


Man the chapter where Kaneki and Touka fuck was

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Man the chapter where Kaneki and Touka fuck was


Yeah that fight was amazing omg!!!!!


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> > fuck
> > fight


...

well that plan failed


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 22, 2018)

Didn’t know they were the same


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 22, 2018)

Intetesting to know why DDL deleted his post

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 22, 2018)

DDL gets shy talking about sex scenes, so cute.

:blu


----------



## Melodie (Jan 22, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Intetesting to know why DDL deleted his post


cuz ****** then ************ happened

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 22, 2018)

I delete my posts here all the time. 

Tho you are right I'm shy


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 22, 2018)

Melodie said:


> cuz ****** then ************ happened


did you see the part where he said that one girl got on her knees and was like ********** and then he was moaning **************

damn underworld missed out

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 22, 2018)

@White Wolf 

So far I'm winning this bet easily, I thought it would be more challenging.

Step ya game up.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 22, 2018)

Ava said:


> @White Wolf
> 
> So far I'm winning this bet easily, I thought it would be more challenging.
> 
> Step ya game up.


Are you...


_baiting _me?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Are you...
> 
> 
> _baiting _me?


I am.....

having a convo with a friend


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 22, 2018)

Ava said:


> I am.....
> 
> having a convo with a friend


Where?


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Shizune (Jan 22, 2018)

This was the best song of 2017. No competition.​


----------



## Didi (Jan 22, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Look I'm not even trying to attack anyone or be inflammatory right now, I just don't understand how this stuff can continue for years and some people just do not care. I don't understand what it takes to incite anger from people. I'm white but I still get really upset when I hear racist remarks, and I will stop listening to an artist and delete their music from my library if they're exposed for racism. I don't understand why that instinct of support and solidarity comes so naturally to me, but so many other people don't seem to have it whatsoever. I call it weakness, I call it ignorance, but really I don't know what it is.




You're probably not going to like to hear this, but there's such a thing as separting the art from the artist
I could think Eminem or anyone else is the biggest piece of shit in the world, but that wouldn't suddenly magically make their music sound like shit to me

And when I want to listen to music all I care about at that moment is if it sounds good to me. At that time I don't think about 'picking sides' or making my choice of music in any way political, I just want to hear a nice sounding piece of music.

And I think the reason people aren't replying to you on this is closely related to that: people aren't here to condemn bigots or fight the good fight or think about it in any way at all. That doesn't mean that people don't care or do anything about the issue in real life or on other places on the internet; it just means that when they come here they're not interested in doing that at that very moment. They just want to play mafia or shitpost about chinese cartoons. This is just not the place for it and you won't accomplish much/anything by trying to get political in a place like this. Probably not even in the 'educating ignorants' department. Because people are not in the right state of mind to listen when they come here because they don't want to be.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shizune (Jan 22, 2018)

I just can't relate, ie I stopped listening to Taylor Swift in about .5 seconds when the white supremacist movement started claiming her and she started refusing to distance herself from them/disclaim them. I don't know how you can listen to music like that, it makes me uncomfortable just hearing the artist's voice.


----------



## Legend (Jan 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Are you...
> 
> 
> _baiting _me?


I mean if you two wanna do that in public I'm not gonna kinkshame you.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 22, 2018)

Legend said:


> I mean if you two wanna do that in public I'm not gonna kinkshame you.


White Wolf is into some disturbing things, I can't really keep up with him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2018)

I got uh Azure Striker for the switch. About to play it in a bit. First level very much reminds me of Megaman x, on like a highway/ train thing.

The music in Azure Striker is AMAZING! Like full blown anime songs with voice acting in it. It comes with 2 games in one the switch version. Azure striker I and II.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I never liked Ed³
> 
> CN had a lot of cool stuff tho. Dexter's Lab, Johnny Bravo, Powerpuff Girls, Cow and Chicken.


This makes me sad. 

Like come on man. None of it appealed to you? Some zanny lovable characters in Ed3


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2018)

lol


----------



## Aries (Jan 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I got uh Azure Striker for the switch. About to play it in a bit. First level very much reminds me of Megaman x, on like a highway/ train thing.
> 
> The music in Azure Striker is AMAZING! Like full blown anime songs with voice acting in it. It comes with 2 games in one the switch version. Azure striker I and II.


 
I played the 1st one but never beat the final boss. I was going to get it but I didn't have the money for it  right now I'm just waiting for the X collection to come out on the switch in summer and then megaman 11 on the end of the year. 

Azure striker is awesome though. Its a mix of zero series and x series. I really wish they bring back the ZX series and Legends aswell


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> This makes me sad.
> 
> Like come on man. None of it appealed to you? Some zanny lovable characters in Ed3



Eh, I enjoyed watching it when I did, but nothing special.

I didn't like how the entire cast was assholes.


----------



## Aries (Jan 22, 2018)

You want a girl that's nice
A girl that's not
Obsessed with her looks but is insanely hot
The kinda girl that you can show to your folks
Loves the movies that you like and always laughs at your jokes
A real girl, a hot girl, a really hot girl
A brand new really hot real doll
Wants to impress you doesn't care if you notice
And only ever uses you to tickle her throat with
Now you might think that this girl only exists in your mind
She's real
But last week
She died

If you want love
Lower your expectations a lot
You might think your dick is a gift I promise it's not
If you want love
Just pick a girl and love her
Then whip out your dick and let the
Girl you love decline the offer

I don't want a neat freak I don't want a slob
Or somebody with bedhead and a dead-end job
Cause I won't settle for less
Than perfect
We want perfect children, a perfect life
Perfect husband or a perfect wife
But deep down we know
We don't deserve it

But

We all deserve love
Even on the days when we aren't our best
Cause we all suck
But love can make us suck less
We all deserve love
It's the very best part of being alive
And I would know
I just turned twenty five


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Eh, I enjoyed watching it when I did, but nothing special.
> 
> I didn't like how the entire cast was assholes.


Double d was not an asshole....
edd is special.


----------



## Aries (Jan 22, 2018)

Megaman x was my 1st game I ever bought. He holds a special place in my heart


----------



## Aries (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Aries (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Shizune (Jan 22, 2018)

SOMEONE PLEASE LISTEN TO THIS AND AGREE WITH ME THAT IT IS ONE OF THE BEST SONGS AND VIDEOS TO EVER EXIST


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Double d was not an asshole....
> edd is special.



And the whole show was about seeing him suffer. Not very enjoyable.


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2018)

Shizune said:


> SOMEONE PLEASE LISTEN TO THIS AND AGREE WITH ME THAT IT IS ONE OF THE BEST SONGS AND VIDEOS TO EVER EXIST



Love her dance moves. Great Aesthetics.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> And the whole show was about seeing him suffer. Not very enjoyable.


He was in ignorant bliss  and he has superhuman strength feats. Not all that bad man. 
Smh, you were a serious critic as a kid.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 22, 2018)

Actually not just him. The main 3 characters are the nicest characters in the show (even Eddy is better than the rest of the kids) and the show is about seeing those kids bully them, over and over.

At least in shows like Dexter's Lab the protagonist won sometimes, or looked badass.


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2018)

Lyrics at the end were good. :^)

While you selling dope we gonna keep selling hope.

lel


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> *Actually not just him. The main 3 characters are the nicest characters in the show (even Eddy is better than the rest of the kids) and the show is about seeing those kids bully them, over and over.*
> 
> At least in shows like Dexter's Lab the protagonist won sometimes, or looked badass.


yeah true. The three of them were misfits, and always trying to scam the others for quarters to get jawbreakers.


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2018)

The subtle nuance is loss on you. It was ahead of it's time, the show of a generation. top kek


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> yeah true. The three of them were misfits, and always trying to scam the others for quarters to get jawbreakers.



Doesn't help much either. Basically it's a show about 15 psychopaths making each others' lives hell.

Maybe I could enjoy some more mature jokes now, but as a kid, I had a visceral bad reaction to this kind of thing. Never enjoyed shows about asshole characters.


----------



## Didi (Jan 22, 2018)

kanker sisters were awkwardly named as a Dutchie
but they were hot

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 22, 2018)

Like, there was this other show that aired on Nickelodeon which was about a hyperactive boy torturing a dog. I think it was called Poochini or something.

I remember it now due to how hard I hated it. Didn't get the point of that.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 22, 2018)

'Powerpuff girls' was great

Also loved watching 'totally spies'


What was the point of the Ren&Stimpy show_?? _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 22, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> 'Powerpuff girls' was great
> 
> Also loved watching 'totally spies'



I believe every boy of my generation watched PPG and was too afraid to say it. It was legendary.

Totally Spies was good too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 22, 2018)

@iwandesu 

the spoiler in your sig is broken or what?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 22, 2018)

Courage the Coward Dog was great too. Scared the shit out of me but it was epic.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 22, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I believe every boy of my generation watched PPG and was too afraid to say it. It was legendary.
> 
> Totally Spies was good too.



Was usually waking up early just to watch those shows, they made my Saturday as kid


----------



## Shiny (Jan 22, 2018)

this opening


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 22, 2018)

I used to wake up at 6AM to watch this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I used to wake up at 6AM to watch this.


I remember this.

What was that show in the same style of Totally Spies but had a male lead who goes on like weird X-files type missions of solving a monster mystery/ alien abductions/ and other bizarre cryptic shit like ghost/magic stuff.


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> 'Powerpuff girls' was great
> 
> Also loved watching 'totally spies'
> 
> ...


To be as absurd and foul as possible while still being a "kids show".

I think. That was plainly evident.

I think.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I remember this.
> 
> What was that show in the same style of Totally Spies but had a male lead who goes on like weird X-files type missions of solving a monster mystery/ alien abductions/ and other bizarre cryptic shit like ghost/magic stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Like, there was this other show that aired on Nickelodeon which was about a hyperactive boy torturing a dog. I think it was called Poochini or something.
> 
> I remember it now due to how hard I hated it. Didn't get the point of that.


Omg that sounds HORRIBLE.

hahah


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2018)

too much


----------



## Didi (Jan 22, 2018)

not to fuck with anyone's virgin memories

but totally spies was literally Fetishes: the show


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 22, 2018)

Shiny said:


> @iwandesu
> 
> the spoiler in your sig is broken or what?


What  ?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 22, 2018)

I dont think it is broke no


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 22, 2018)

Didi said:


> not to fuck with anyone's virgin memories
> 
> but totally spies was literally Fetishes: the show


Tru

I had a Ps1 game of TS and like first scene had them stripping for some beach mission and I'd bet on it giving me my first pre-teen chub


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 22, 2018)

Feel like rewatching it to know what he means


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 22, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Feel like rewatching it to know what he means


Read this: !


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Read this: !


Page is deleted.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 22, 2018)

Ava said:


> Page is deleted.


add the !


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 22, 2018)

what did I just read

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 22, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> What  ?




there's a spoiler tag under your sig that shows nothing


----------



## Didi (Jan 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Read this: !



hahaha
that's way less expansive than the list I've read 

there's some autist that compiled a spreadsheet of all the different fetishes each episode caters to

spoilers: it's a fuckton


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Feel like rewatching it to know what he means



The girls are sexy stereotypes? 

Iono, I disagree.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 22, 2018)

Didi said:


> hahaha
> that's way less expansive than the list I've read
> 
> there's some autist that compiled a spreadsheet of all the different fetishes each episode caters to
> ...


r/fetish autists 

or 4chan autists? 

not surprised either way tbh lel

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Read this: !



Why would you be so cruel and give me a page 

My innocent memory of it should stay like it is

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 22, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why would you be so cruel and give me a page
> 
> My innocent memory of it should stay like it is


Innocence is overrated, pick  your fetish of choice and join me in the salty spitoon


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2018)

That thing you linked wolf, says it's deleted. 


Didi said:


> hahaha
> that's way less expansive than the list I've read
> 
> there's some autist that compiled a spreadsheet of all the different fetishes each episode caters to
> ...


Wait what the fuck. 

HOYL COW

U ARE RIGHT

FIRST THREE THINGS ON UTUBE

Can the spies stop Feline (before she turns everyone in the world into cat people) and help Alex before it's too late? Don't forget to

*Totally Spies Giantess *

*Totally Spies - Clover Weight Gain*

*ep is named passion patties *

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> That thing you linked wolf, says it's deleted.


add the !


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2018)

nevermind got to it clicked around....

Yup, you guys are right.

What the fuck producers.


----------



## Didi (Jan 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> r/fetish autists
> 
> or 4chan autists?
> 
> not surprised either way tbh lel




4chan autists

found it btw


*Spoiler*: __ 



 some extra image material to start off 

and now a nice /co/ autist made list

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 22, 2018)

Didi said:


> 4chan autists
> 
> found it btw
> 
> ...





I know what I'll be watching tomorrow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2018)

Reading Nitty's rpg game while listening to


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I know what I'll be watching tomorrow


Yo for the nf watchalong thing make them do Totally spies....


----------



## Didi (Jan 22, 2018)

>rpg mafia

I still have to start reading that game

I think I'll finally have time tomorrow morning


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Yo for the nf watchalong thing make them do Totally spies....


Well the watchalong is to promote community bonding, but Idk if bonding through joint weeb wanking is the right direction for that...


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2018)

Didi said:


> >rpg mafia
> 
> I still have to start reading that game
> 
> I think I'll finally have time tomorrow morning


Dayphase is like 24 hours now....so uhhh might want to hustle. It will be over by then? I think.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 22, 2018)

Didi said:


> 4chan autists
> 
> found it btw
> 
> ...



That fetish list

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Didi (Jan 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Dayphase is like 24 hours now....so uhhh might want to hustle. It will be over by then? I think.




nah the phases start/end somewhere about 2pm my time so I'll have time tomorrow morning


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2018)

Didi said:


> nah the phases start/end somewhere about 2pm my time so I'll have time tomorrow morning


Ah, ok.


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2018)

I bought one for my pops for xmas.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I bought one for my pops for xmas.



 Because you are awesome.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2018)

Superman said:


> Because you are awesome.


your sig is dancing to the beat of Chop Suey , it is kind of amazing.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> your sig is dancing to the beat of Chop Suey , it is kind of amazing.



 yeah....and it would be a shame if I lose her for a year.....


@Ava

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 22, 2018)

Superman said:


> yeah....and it would be a shame if I lose her for a year.....
> 
> 
> @Ava


Don't worry, losing your dancing genie isn't gonna be as bad as me making a thread exposing all of White Wolf's PMs when I win.


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2018)

Ava said:


> Don't worry, losing your dancing genie isn't gonna be as bad as me making a thread *exposing all of White Wolf's PMs when I win.*


Nani?!


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Nani?!


I get his account when I win


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2018)

Ava said:


> I get his account when I win


@White Wolf 
 DELETE THIS.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @White Wolf
> DELETE THIS.


You got risky PMs with White wolf as well? Nello was also having a heart attack earlier about this as well in the Cafe convo. 

The CB thread is gonna be titled "Get in here to Read White Wolf's PMs" and the CB shall go through them one by one

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2018)

Ava said:


> You got risky PMs with White wolf as well? Nello was also having a heart attack earlier about this as well in the Cafe convo.
> 
> The CB thread is gonna be titled "Get in here to Read White Wolf's PMs" and the CB shall go through them one by one



Nah, just shit posting about alien girls. 

but still.

like brah.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Nah, just shit posting about alien girls.
> 
> but still.
> 
> like brah.


I shall tag you in the CB when I get to the alien PMs then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 22, 2018)

Ava said:


> Don't worry, losing your dancing genie isn't gonna be as bad as me making a thread exposing all of White Wolf's PMs when I win.



 I think you should focus more on that...then changing some nobody's member's set. Which is why I am pulling for you in that extent.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2018)

@White Wolf 

delete

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 22, 2018)

Part of the bet was that no PMs can be deleted

Are you implying White Wolf isn't a man of his word?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 22, 2018)

Ava said:


> Part of the bet was that no PMs can be deleted
> 
> Are you implying White Wolf isn't a man of his word?



 Are mods considered people anymore?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 22, 2018)

Superman said:


> Are mods considered people anymore?


What are your thoughts on wearing this sig for a year?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 22, 2018)

@RemChu Noooooooo tell me you did not make a devilman mafia game. I can not handle that series...the feels at the end...



Ava said:


> What are your thoughts on wearing this sig for a year?



 Disappointment....bitterness.....sad....blue....balls.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2018)

Savage Ava

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2018)

Superman said:


> @RemChu Noooooooo tell me you did not make a devilman mafia game. I can not handle that series...the feels at the end...
> 
> 
> 
> Disappointment....bitterness.....sad....blue....balls.


It's beautiful despair. 
A bowl of soup, bitter and sorrowful. 
food for the soul.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 22, 2018)

Superman said:


> @RemChu Noooooooo tell me you did not make a devilman mafia game. I can not handle that series...the feels at the end...
> 
> 
> 
> Disappointment....bitterness.....sad....blue....balls.


Have no fear, White Wolf's set will be much more cruel.


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2018)

What is the bet?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> What is the bet?


basically there are two teams

team ava and team anti ava (led by white wolf)

if i get banned anytime in 2018 then team anti ava wins, and if i survive all of 2018 then team ava wins

team ava gets to choose the name and set of everyone on team anti ava for an entire year

team anti  ava gets to choose the name, set and username of everyone on team ava for a year

then white wolf and me raised the stakes a bit for ourselves, this doesn't apply to anyone else. But basically i can't post in the CB for 6 months and i accomplish this, then I get his password for a day, and if I get banned or post in the CB (during these 6 months) then he gets my account for a day

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 22, 2018)

I expect nudes out of this bet

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 22, 2018)

I am now on Discord. I will be on for the next...I do not know. Name is VLD. Come chat with me....maybe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 22, 2018)

You should add me vasto


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 22, 2018)

Superman said:


> I am now on Discord. I will be on for the next...I do not know. Name is VLD. Come chat with me....maybe.





Aries said:


> You should add me vasto



 I do not know your numbers. I forgot to put mine down. It is  *[HASHTAG]#1835[/HASHTAG]*


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 22, 2018)

@Aries you have such good taste in childhood cartoon shows


----------



## Aries (Jan 22, 2018)

Superman said:


> I do not know your numbers. I forgot to put mine down. It is  *[HASHTAG]#1835[/HASHTAG]*



Sent a request


----------



## Aries (Jan 22, 2018)

Zatch said:


> @Aries you have such good taste in childhood cartoon shows




They don't make quality shows like they used to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 22, 2018)

DONALD DUCK IS SO POPULAR AROUND THE WORLD. 


that's why nighty lost her eyes


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2018)

Going to watch
land of the lustrous
made in abyss
re: creators

apparently really good anime of 2017.
*Sips Apple Cider Vinegar with ice*
*Lips burn and tingle from the acidity. *

wow, this apple cider vinegar + alcohol can really **** you up. It burns on the way done. A lot of kick.

I don't have any alcohol here though. Well lots of wine, but that's not mine.

F*CK, BURNS


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 22, 2018)

I'm reading Houseki no Kuni and Abyss right now. and I just made vindaloo with some apple cider vinegar @Mohit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 22, 2018)

Zatch said:


> I'm reading Houseki no Kuni and Abyss right now. and I just made vindaloo with some apple cider vinegar @Mohit.


And I m fucking freezing here 4 degree are you kidding me it's not even in two digits


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 22, 2018)

Mohit said:


> And I m fucking freezing here 4 degree are you kidding me it's not even in two digits



wow, 4 Celsius. big deal.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 22, 2018)

> freezing
> 4 degrees Celsius

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > freezing
> > 4 degrees Celsius



Mohit, the engineer.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Avito (Jan 22, 2018)

Zatch said:


> wow, 4 Celsius. big deal.


i can almost see the irony in that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > freezing
> > 4 degrees Celsius


i don't mean literally but yeah its fucking cold all right

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Avito (Jan 22, 2018)

Zatch said:


> Mohit, the engineer.


its freezing to me ok never felt this much cold in my life ever

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 22, 2018)

Mohit said:


> its freezing to me ok never felt this much cold in my life ever



You've never seen snow? That makes me so sad right now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > freezing
> > 4 degrees Celsius


That's practically summer, idk why anyone is complaining


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 22, 2018)

40 degree weather being cold

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 22, 2018)

Yes yes your parts of the world are cold....we get it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Avito (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> You've never seen snow? That makes me so sad right now


No its not sad at all.  Who wants to see all fucking white shit when you see greenery all around you for 12 months

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 23, 2018)

I need to say something.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 23, 2018)

*clears throat*


----------



## Avito (Jan 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> That's practically summer, idk why anyone is complaining


Are you a Canadian?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 23, 2018)

@SinRaven WATCH YA MAN! THEN YOU SHOULD WATCH YA MOUTH!
BITCHES IS PRESSED! ADMINISTER MOUTH TO MOUTH!
YOU SEEN THEM _STATS_?
YOU KNOW WHAT I AM ABOUT?!?!?!!?!?!
I AM THE *CHAMP*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'M IRON MIKE IN A BOUT!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 23, 2018)

This is the part someone says what...but we all know what it is about.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 23, 2018)

ATTENTION.
I'ma need @Ava to face front.
YOU DON'T WANT *SMOKE* WITH ME.
This is a _LACED_ blunt.
*Mafia's* Jackie Chan!
We ain't PULLIN them fake stunts.
My crown won't *FIT* on @Tiger's *BUM ASS* lace front.​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2018)

Stooooooooop


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

W-what's going on Shizune?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Are you a Canadian?


Don't worry where I am from buddy


----------



## Avito (Jan 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> W-what's going on Shizune?


He is to a rap battle with himself


----------



## Avito (Jan 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> Don't worry where I am from buddy


OK so you live on the north pole 
Noted

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> Don't worry where I am from buddy



 he is not your buddy, guy!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> W-what's going on Shizune?




2:43

THIS is what's happening.

Like.

The way I just want to SCREAM this verse at people. ​

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 23, 2018)

I really wish Laix were still here, I would be telling him to WATCH YA MAN, THEN YOU SHOULD WATCH YA MOUTH every fucking day.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

I see


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

tfw i thought shizune's new avatar was jessica rabbit.

@Mohit, spoken like a true person who's never seen the snow. ONCE you've experienced it, you will miss four seasons and not just sweaty india and monsoons


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

Winter is my favourite season

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> Winter is my favourite season



I hope this is serious and not some meme from winter is coming GoT awful commercials


----------



## Tiger (Jan 23, 2018)

Superman said:


> he is not your buddy, guy!



He's not your guy, friend!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> I hope this is serious and not some meme from winter is coming GoT awful commercials


I would never make a winter is coming post, I am a Lannister not a Stark.

And yes winter is really my fav

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 23, 2018)

Fall is teh besto


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> I would never make a winter is coming post, I am a Lannister not a Stark.
> 
> And yes winter is really my fav



Liking this post for the second sentence, have NO idea what you're talking about in the first one


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Fall is teh besto



you must be a stark, according to this GoT logic


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> Liking this post for the second sentence, have NO idea what you're talking about in the first one


Im surprised you didn't know I love winter, posted it in cb threads that you participated in


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> you must be a stark, according to this GoT logic


Starks love winter 

Winter is coming is their house words

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> Im surprised you didn't know I love winter, posted it in cb threads that you participated in



You talked about it during the mafia game, but I didn't know if they were lies.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> @Mohit, spoken like a true person who's never seen the snow. ONCE you've experienced it, you will miss four seasons and not just sweaty india and monsoons


I have seen it when I went to shimal for vacation and kashmir too.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I have seen it when I went to shield for vacation and kashmir too.



Shield? that's not a place in India.


----------



## Avito (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> Shield? that's not a place in India.


I meant shimal fucking typo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> You talked about it during the mafia game, but I didn't know if they were lies.


I wish it was winter all year long


----------



## Avito (Jan 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> I wish it was winter all year long


What are you an Eskimo?
I for one hate it.  I feel too lazy in winter


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

Mohit said:


> What are you an Eskimo?
> I for one hate it.  I feel too lazy in winter


Yes I am

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tiger (Jan 23, 2018)

It's only -10C here in the Canadian prairies. For mid January, that's pretty warm.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> I wish it was winter all year long



You should apply for a job in Antarctica in the summer. Pay is higher, and from the articles I've read, people get addicted to it.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> You should apply for a job in Antarctica in the summer. Pay is higher, and from the articles I've read, people get addicted to it.


What type of jobs are there. Are there vig machineries involved which could require maintenance??


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Mohit said:


> What type of jobs are there. Are there vig machineries involved which could require maintenance??





Heavy Equipment Mechanics / Operators

Maintenance Specialist

there ya go. your new home.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> Heavy Equipment Mechanics / Operators
> 
> Maintenance Specialist
> 
> there ya go. your new home.


Oh that's sounds adventurous I should probably find out more about ' dakshin gangotri'  the Indian version of this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Oh that's sounds adventurous I should probably find out more about ' dakshin gangotri'  the Indian version of this



Can we take a moment to think that you had less than 800 posts before January


----------



## Avito (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> Can we take a moment to think that you had less than 800 posts before January


I only had 223 posts before January


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I only had 223 posts before January



said mohit shamelessly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> said mohit shamelessly.


I would if I could 
also life is beautiful to die so young


----------



## Avito (Jan 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> Shimla?


Yes that one 
I should even type when I m on phone


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Mohit said:


> *also life is beautiful to die so young *



 ok Sathya Sai Baba

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> ok Sathya Sai Baba


The fuck!  I should sue his ass for duping my one liners but he is alredy dead


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Mohit said:


> The fuck!  I should sue his ass for duping my one liners but he is alredy dead



Not gonna lie. I went to a friend's house who had his picture in the kitchen, then I went to find the bathroom and stumbled into a shrine of his. LIKKEEEE the room had two pillows to sit on the ground and everything was covered in his pictures.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> Not gonna lie. I went to a friend's house who had his picture in the kitchen, then I went to find the bathroom and stumbled into a shrine of his. LIKKEEEE the room had two pillows to sit on the ground and everything was covered in his pictures.


There are a lot of deeply devoted deciples of his FYI I m not one of them

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 23, 2018)

A great mystery has been solved!


----------



## Aries (Jan 23, 2018)

Was going to write something then I fell asleep

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 23, 2018)

Oh well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> A great mystery has been solved!


How to kill your car. 
"Are you recording?-"

What people will do for likes :0


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> How to kill your car.
> "Are you recording?-"
> 
> What people will do for likes :0



This guy must get cheap warehouse defectives because he’s killed iPhones and cars like crazy


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2018)

Yeah just watched both of those. Nitrogen one is interesting...


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 23, 2018)

Here’s one for Waffles.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 23, 2018)

The guy obviously works in a chemistry related field because he’s got easy access to a lot of science equipment.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 23, 2018)

Ok this kind of feels like cheating....even just replying with ratings is looking and reading in the CB....

@Ava @White Wolf

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2018)

re : creators pretty sick fights

sugoi sugoi


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2018)

Superman said:


> Ok this kind of feels like cheating....even just replying with ratings is looking and reading in the CB....
> 
> @Ava @White Wolf


HAHAHAA 

got em

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> re : creators pretty sick fights
> 
> sugoi sugoi



 Yes you have started watching it! All Hail Military Uniform Princess!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2018)

Superman said:


> Yes you have started watching it! All Hail Military Uniform Princess!


Yeah her goal isn't all too bad.

guessing the narrator kid ultimately created her or some nonsense.


----------



## Darth (Jan 23, 2018)

What if I told you... 

Dragon Ball Super was dogshit. 

Would you believe me?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Superman said:


> Ok this kind of feels like cheating....even just replying with ratings is looking and reading in the CB....
> 
> @Ava @White Wolf



wolfie already said he could rate posts in the cb. 

try harder, team trolly anti-ava.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 23, 2018)

Waking up like  @Ava

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Waking up like  @Ava



are those people telling you to delete their pms?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> are those people telling you to delete their pms?


No spilling more secrets cos they give no faith in Ava 

Which reminds me...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Baba (Jan 23, 2018)

I think Ava will win this

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> I think Ava will win this



and then what's going to happen to your PM secrets, Baba

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> and then what's going to happen to your PM secrets, Baba


I have no PM secrets


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> I have no PM secrets





sure you do. start pm'ing me today.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 23, 2018)

Maybe I'll just leak my own PMs before the bet is over for the lolz

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Baba (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> sure you do. start pm'ing me today.


 

Noh

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> Noh



I can be your therapist.


----------



## Baba (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> I can be your therapist.


I don't need one

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> I don't need one



I can be your only NF friend.


----------



## Baba (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> I can be your only NF friend.


I already have one


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> I already have one



Nick doesn't count.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> Nick doesn't count.


He's talking about me

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> Nick doesn't count.


Didn't consider him

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> Didn't consider him

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> He's talking about me




YOU DON'T KNOW ME

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> Didn't consider him



that's not nice. no wonder you only have one nf friend.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> YOU DON'T KNOW ME


Goo goo gaa.

Guu.


----------



## Baba (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> that's not nice. no wonder you only have one nf friend.


 I'm fine with one




White Wolf said:


> Goo goo gaa.
> 
> Guu.


STFU 


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Lewd 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> I'm fine with one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Baba: 'fist me bro'
WW: 'you wish'

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Baba: 'fist me bro'
> WW: 'you wish'


It's not gay if you say "No homo"

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> It's not gay if you say "No homo"


It's not gay if you suck this dik cos you have girly lips

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> It's not gay if you suck this dik cos you have girly lips


You wish

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> You wish


pls you could fillet a fish with them


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> You wish



why no send me pics


----------



## Baba (Jan 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> pls you could fillet a fish with them


I appreciate your admiration of my lips, good sir. 

However, I'll have to kindly decline your offer. Bitch.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 23, 2018)

Thinking about getting a fire emblem game for 3ds, any suggestions hoes?


----------



## Baba (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> why no send me pics

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Baba said:


>



negged for catfishing


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 23, 2018)

@TTGL


----------



## Baba (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> negged for catfishing


Maybe one day I'll show you

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 23, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> @TTGL


Yes?


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 23, 2018)

TTGL said:


> Yes?


I'm looking to get into Fire Emblem w/ my 3ds XL (old version not new one I was told I can't play either heroes or awkening with it), and wanted to know which titles to start with or get. You're the only FE player I know

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 23, 2018)

Lmao this is trending, after my verse today to sin I peeped


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Waking up like  @Ava


 

You still think I won't win?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Maybe I'll just leak my own PMs before the bet is over for the lolz


I would be pretty disappointed in you if you stooped that low tbh. 

Shameful.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

Superman said:


> Ok this kind of feels like cheating....even just replying with ratings is looking and reading in the CB....
> 
> @Ava @White Wolf


He said rating is allowed, I asked beforehand.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 23, 2018)



Reactions: Old 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> wolfie already said he could rate posts in the cb.
> 
> try harder, team trolly anti-ava.





Ava said:


> He said rating is allowed, I asked beforehand.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 23, 2018)

Oh and as for shaodws of valentia it is a re-release of an older fire emblem that hadn't been released outside of Japan. There are a few differnces like some additional charcters but it is a remake of an older game.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 23, 2018)

I lost the weather talk


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> You dont so go post.


But as soon as I post I got to give him my password and he's gonna leak all my PMs


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> But as soon as I post I got to give him my password and he's gonna leak all my PMs


I would never leak.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I would never leak.




only way i would return to the CB before 6 months is over is if you made a post in the CB saying the bet was cancelled 

otherwise we will continue this


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> only way i would return to the CB before 6 months is over is if you made a post in the CB saying the bet was cancelled
> 
> otherwise we will continue this


Your friends  really miss you though. Don't you feel bad? 

No section would give two shits if I  disappeared like that, you should really go and post.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Your friends  really miss you though. Don't you feel bad?
> 
> No section would give two shits if I  disappeared like that, you should really go and post.


sorry i refuse to give you access to my PMs no matter what, i dont trust you 

so either we play this game for 6 months or you make a public CB post cancelling this whole event 

@Aphrodite 

force him to surrender and cancel this


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Your friends  really miss you though. Don't you feel bad?
> 
> No section would give two shits if I  disappeared like that, you should really go and post.



I know the same with me.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> sorry i refuse to give you access to my PMs no matter what, i dont trust you
> 
> so either we play this game for 6 months or you make a public CB post cancelling this whole event
> 
> ...



Just go post ava.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 23, 2018)

You people lack patience.

We have a whole year to make Ava get banned (and a semester to make him post in the CB, iirc). Why bother him now when he has the guard up?

There will be many opportunities in the future to catch him off guard, to bait him into saying something ban-worthy, or to make him post in the CB "on accident".

Let him believe that he won, and when he is expecting the least, you'll be discussing what avatar he will put on.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 23, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> I know the same with me.


We can miss each other!


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You people lack patience.
> 
> We have a whole year to make Ava get banned (and a semester to make him post in the CB, iirc). Why bother him now when he has the guard up?
> 
> ...



omg, are you the devil of the mafia section?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 23, 2018)

Think of this like you are scum and Ava is a townie. The only thing you need to make townies lynch themselves is to wait. They will eventually derp and do something stupid. Give him the feeling that he is in control of the situation, and when the time comes, he will lose it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Think of this like you are scum and Ava is a townie. The only thing you need to make townies lynch themselves is to wait. They will eventually derp and do something stupid. Give him the feeling that he is in control of the situation, and when the time comes, he will lose it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 23, 2018)

see you next day phase

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Just go post ava.


I don't have the power to say no to you because you're always so sweet to me 

so i will go post in the CB


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> see you next day phase



what was your bet with ava? and what were the stakes


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> what was your bet with ava? and what were the stakes


d-don't say a word about this underworld

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

@Mohit look at how pretty winter in tokyo is.

mistakenly


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 23, 2018)

@Ava 


I'm gonna mention you in a cb post in a little bit, don't post until then.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> what was your bet with ava? and what were the stakes



can't comment on that

though he can pick my usertitle for a week if i lose, i can pick his usertitle if he's gonna lose

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Your friends  really miss you though. Don't you feel bad?
> 
> No section would give two shits if I  disappeared like that, you should really go and post.



 Don't leave to prove that point!


----------



## Avito (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> @Mohit look at how pretty winter in tokyo is.
> 
> mistakenly


fuck that does looks beautiful

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> can't comment on that
> 
> though he can pick my usertitle for a week if i lose, i can pick his usertitle if he's gonna lose



You have usertitle points? gimme

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> You have usertitle points? gimme



have no points, lol


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 23, 2018)

Superman said:


> Don't leave to prove that point!


It's not a point I need to prove, it's just a fact I'm aware of


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> @Ava
> 
> 
> I'm gonna mention you in a cb post in a little bit, don't post until then.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> It's not a point I need to prove, it's just a fact I'm aware of



not true. People would miss you if you disappeared.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> not true. People would miss you if you disappeared.


I'm gonna find an old post to un-optimistic so I can rate you, hold on

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> was the photo edit his way of cancelling the bet?


i dont think so

tbh i didnt even understand what the edit was poking fun at

my usertitle or me being on nighty's profile?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> i dont think so
> 
> tbh i didnt even understand what the edit was poking fun at
> 
> my usertitle or me being on nighty's profile?



the latter, I think


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> the latter, I think


i cant post in the CB until he cancels this bet


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> the latter, I think


do you also check my profile and see what im currently viewing zatch?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

zatch

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> do you also check my profile and see what im currently viewing zatch?



no, i'm not a stalker like white wolf.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> no, i'm not a stalker like white wolf.


i hate that emote

it was created to mock me after what i said in the art thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> i hate that emote
> 
> it was created to mock me after what i said in the art thread



SPEAKING OF MOCKING.

when are we joining a new mafia game


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

i hate the art section because i, a 2005 veteran poster, have 0 points. where is my 5-year veteran gold rep bar?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> SPEAKING OF MOCKING.
> 
> when are we joining a new mafia game


you should have joined Wad's current jester game, its fun


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> you should have joined Wad's current jester game, its fun



where's he hosting it?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> where's he hosting it?



ill pm you all the details, it's about time we started a PM convo anyways

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> ill pm you all the details, it's about time we started a PM convo anyways



ooh, joining a new site. i don't know if i'm ready for that.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> I don't have the power to say no to you because you're always so sweet to me
> 
> so i will go post in the CB



Good im glad.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> ooh, joining a new site. i don't know if i'm ready for that.


oh awkward i just told wad to add you to the replacement list

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> oh awkward i just told wad to add you to the replacement list



no what's awkward is now you have to remove that sig. we had such high hopes


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> We can miss each other!



its the only way we will be missed.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> no what's awkward is now you have to remove that sig. we had such high hopes


i wont leave my new sections even when i return to the CB

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> its the only way we will be missed.


dont say that

you know you're in my top 5 favourite members


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

aphrodite has a harem of men following her every move, yet she thinks she won't be missed.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> ooh, joining a new site. i don't know if i'm ready for that.



join

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> dont say that
> 
> you know you're in my top 5 favourite members



Awww thank you 



Zatch said:


> aphrodite has a harem of men following her every move, yet she thinks she won't be missed.



They follow my avatars not me.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Awww thank you
> 
> 
> 
> They follow my avatars not me.



No, they like your personality and vocaroo voice.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> No, they like your personality and vocaroo voice.



Oh forgot about my voice.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 23, 2018)

I don't have boobs and a pretty voice to fall back on.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

isn't it weird to think that people on this forum post on other websites? so weird


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> isn't it weird to think that people on this forum post on other websites? so weird


i post on 8 websites

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

and its always scary how chloe keeps finding me on them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gin (Jan 23, 2018)

Ava said:


>

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


>


??

I didn't mention you

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


>



I got the same notification


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

what's going on?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> what's going on?



Did you really not tag us, then edit your post?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> Did you really not tag us, then edit your post?


I didnt tag you


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 23, 2018)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


>





Zatch said:


> I got the same notification

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

LAY DOWN THE LAW

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

snitch


----------



## Didi (Jan 23, 2018)

E X P O S E D

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shiny (Jan 23, 2018)

This was so well done

@RemChu


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2018)

I heard boobs again


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Tiger (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> LAY DOWN THE LAW



A-as if I would want that...b-baka!

Reactions: Lewd 3


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2018)

Maaaaaaaan

think green hair is like my favorite thing.

for both anime and irl hipster girls. 



Shiny said:


> This was so well done
> 
> @RemChu


I posted this in our Quest.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Tiger said:


> A-as if I would want that...b-baka!



senpai noticed me.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> senpai noticed me.


> Wiping your tears with a dog.


Hope a flea chews your scrotum.


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> > Wiping your tears with a dog.
> 
> 
> Hope a flea chews your scrotum.



the flea bit my nipple


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2018)

We need dab emotes. @Reznor


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2018)

Get smoked hat emote.


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2018)

Darth said:


> What if I told you...
> 
> Dragon Ball Super was dogshit.
> 
> Would you believe me?



_the crowd shouted,_ "CRUCIFY DARTH, "

Pontus Pilate then replied softly, "but this man is innocent."

"CRUCIFY DARTH" the crowd roared.


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2018)

@RemChu

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Darth (Jan 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> _the crowd shouted,_ "CRUCIFY DARTH, "
> 
> Pontus Pilate then replied softly, "but this man is innocent."
> 
> "CRUCIFY DARTH" the crowd roared.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 23, 2018)

He's not just innocent, he's absolutely right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 23, 2018)

What if I told you that...HunterxHunter comes back next week..

Reactions: Optimistic 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 23, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> What if I told you that...HunterxHunter comes back next week..



Hyped

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2018)

Ill wait to read it when it ends in 2020

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 23, 2018)

Legend said:


> Ill wait to read it when it ends in 2020


?

It'll go back on Hiatus in like 3 weeks, lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2018)

Legend said:


> @RemChu


What is this from. :0 TV show?

lol her facial expression.

:S


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> ?
> 
> It'll go back on Hiatus in like 3 weeks, lol.


Ill wait til the series ends to read it homeboy


RemChu said:


> What is this from. :0 TV show?
> 
> lol her facial expression.
> 
> :S


Yeah its from the TV show The Gifted.

She is the X-Men member. Polaris. Magneto's Daughter.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 23, 2018)

Is Gifted any good? Inhumans show traumatized us.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 23, 2018)

HxH's hiatuses have been getting shorter.

Wouldn't say 2020... but 2025 is looking likely. Could even end before One Piece.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 23, 2018)

Legend said:


> Ill wait til the series ends to read it homeboy



You're  missing out on greatness


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2018)

Legend said:


> Ill wait til the series ends to read it homeboy
> 
> Yeah its from the TV show The Gifted.
> 
> She is the X-Men member. Polaris. Magneto's Daughter.


ah Xmen show, I'll check it out.

what channel is it on?


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Is Gifted any good? Inhumans show traumatized us.


Inhumans was gonna be garbage from the jump. Gifted is really good. Not Legion levels of Amazing but a good solid watch.


Underworld Broker said:


> You're  missing out on greatness


I loved Yu Yu Hakusho. Ill give it a shot.  


RemChu said:


> ah Xmen show, I'll check it out.
> 
> what channel is it on?


FOX. Season 1 just ended.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2018)

Fox figures.


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2018)

Fox owns the X-Men. Until 2019 when Disney owns Fox.


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2018)

Legend said:


> Fox owns the X-Men. Until 2019 when Disney owns Fox.


Even uh Legion* or whatever was on Fx


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

Hunterxhunter was made by the same author that made yu yu hakusho? 

Wow I loved YYH


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> Hunterxhunter was made by the same author that made yu yu hakusho?
> 
> Wow I loved YYH



Kinda different. YU YU is more mainstream. 

HxH is weird at the start. Ending to arcs are weird too. Just a weird series, but good because of that uniqueness. Good setting and character designs and motivations. 

Fun series.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2018)

Too much exposition though.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Kinda different. YU YU is more mainstream.
> 
> HxH is weird at the start. Ending to arcs are weird too. Just a weird series, but good because of that uniqueness. Good setting and character designs and motivations.
> 
> Fun series.


I see


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2018)

Then again lots of anime / manga do that shit ton of exposition rather than just showing the action in play.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Too much exposition though.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2018)

I knew this would trigger you.

mada mada


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

That reminds me when trump said he would throw Hilary in prison


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Even uh Legion* or whatever was on Fx


Fox owns FX. its FX is Fox without the o


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2018)

Yeah man I know that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Kinda different. YU YU is more mainstream.
> 
> HxH is weird at the start. Ending to arcs are weird too. Just a weird series, but good because of that uniqueness. Good setting and *character designs* and motivations.
> 
> Fun series.



 The design of the main character is off putting. It is what has been preventing me from starting it.


----------



## Darth (Jan 23, 2018)

Superman said:


> The design of the main character is off putting. It is what has been preventing me from starting it.


Oh you have no idea


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2018)

Superman said:


> The design of the main character is off putting. It is what has been preventing me from starting it.


Well the supporting and bad guys are cool.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 23, 2018)

Superman said:


> The design of the main character is off putting. It is what has been preventing me from starting it.



Since when does someone watch a series for its main character?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Jan 23, 2018)

Seriously, though, I felt that way but gave it a chance and was glad I did. Right up until I wanted to murder its creator.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 23, 2018)

Superman said:


> The design of the main character is off putting. It is what has been preventing me from starting it.


I was the same way before I watched HxH. It's completely worth it though as Gon is extremely likeable, and eventually complex as an MC and he actually looks pretty sick in some of his later outfit changes, and well....forms....

Outfit Change example


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 23, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Seriously, though, I felt that way but gave it a chance and was glad I did. Right up until I wanted to murder its creator.


I've many a times thought about hiring an assassin to enter Togashi's home and threaten him into either staying on track or giving up illustration rights to someone willing to draw his story.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

Judging by the pics Dr. White posted, I don't see anything wrong with the main characters design. Looks normal to me.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 23, 2018)

Aside from the fact that it's yet another 10 year old as a main character in a manga...there's nothing specifically wrong with Gon. He's one of the more likable shonen protagonists.


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 23, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Since when does someone watch a series for its main character?





Tiger said:


> *Aside from the fact that it's yet another 10 year old as a main character in a manga*...there's nothing specifically wrong with Gon. He's one of the more likable shonen protagonists.



 That is it right there. The design looks so much like a 10 year old that I have seen. It is off putting to me, but then there is the other part of HxH that keeps me from getting into it...and that is those legendary hiatus...I do not want to catch up then have to wait.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

The girl in your current set looks 10 years old as well

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Darth (Jan 23, 2018)

Just watch the 2011 adaptation. And I don't see why the MC being a ten year old is a problem.. We're on a Naruto forum after all rofl.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 23, 2018)

Superman said:


> That is it right there. The design looks so much like a 10 year old that I have seen. It is off putting to me, but then there is the other part of HxH that keeps me from getting into it...and that is those legendary hiatus...I do not want to catch up then have to wait.


He may be 10 but the other protagonist are older and killua is a bit cooler/more mature, and they inhabit a setting with a ton of more adults.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> The girl in your current set looks 10 years old as well

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (Jan 23, 2018)

Darth said:


> Just watch the 2011 adaptation. And I don't see why the MC being a ten year old is a problem.. We're on a Naruto forum after all rofl.



Naruto sucks and has for a long time. That is not why most of us are here.

HunterxHunter shits on Naruto. I'm glad I watched it even though it ended the way it did.


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> The girl in your current set looks 10 years old as well


Those* hips look 20 doe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2018)

Law does naruto runs when no one is around


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2018)

@Ava set looking better than most mods here.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 23, 2018)

I need a new anime to watch


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 23, 2018)

Shiny said:


> I need a new anime to watch


Good evening, do you have some time to talk about Hunter x Hunter


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Good evening, do you have some time to talk about Hunter x Hunter



no and neither does togashi

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Ava set looking better than most mods here.


thanks bro


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> no and neither does togashi


Das why we getting a chapter next week


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> The girl in your current set looks 10 years old as well





Zatch Braff 
Mohit 
Ava



Darth said:


> Just watch the 2011 adaptation. And I don't see why the MC being a ten year old is a problem.. We're on a Naruto forum after all rofl.



 But he did not look super 10 years old like Gon.



Dr. White said:


> He may be 10 but the other protagonist are older and killua is a bit cooler/more mature, and they inhabit a setting with a ton of more adults.



 Well-



Dr. White said:


>



......

 Now I will turn a deaf ear to whatever you say now.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Darth (Jan 23, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Naruto sucks and has for a long time. That is not why most of us are here.
> 
> HunterxHunter shits on Naruto. I'm glad I watched it even though it ended the way it did.


Kinda irrelevant to the point I was trying to make but sure, whatever.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

Superman said:


> Zatch Braff
> Mohit
> Ava



?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Das why we getting a chapter next week



dude must be feeling the winter chill and wants a vacation in bali. he'll bounce after collecting his cheque for $200k for writing four chapters

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> ?



you're on his spite list


----------



## Avito (Jan 23, 2018)

Superman said:


> Zatch Braff
> Mohit
> Ava


Hmmm


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> you're on his spite list


What did you and Mohit do?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> dude must be feeling the winter chill and wants a vacation in bali. he'll bounce after collecting his cheque for $200k for writing four chapters


I'm fine with 10 chapters a year. It's like a crack addict only getting his fix 3 months a year

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> What did you and Mohit do?


More importantly what did I do


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2018)

Shiny said:


> I need a new anime to watch


The ancient magus bride (adventure fantasy thing, looks really good, good music)  bone daddy
re: creators (action)
land of the lustrous ( fantasy, action, 3d thing?) 
made in abyss (fantasy ,adventure, good music)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> What did you and Mohit do?



I beat him in pokemon. don't know what mohit did

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Darth (Jan 23, 2018)

Superman said:


> But he did not look super 10 years old like Gon.


Err.. I disagree but I mean if that's the excuse you want to tell yourself go ahead, don't let us stop you.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 23, 2018)

@Dr. White finished both anime and manga, a masterpiece


----------



## Avito (Jan 23, 2018)

Well fuck I m wearing 3 layers still can't bare this freaking cold

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> I beat him in pokemon. don't know what mohit did


mohit was born

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 23, 2018)

@RemChu ill check then out


----------



## Darth (Jan 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> The ancient magus bride (adventure fantasy thing, looks really good, good music)  bone daddy
> re: creators (action)
> land of the lustrous ( fantasy, action, 3d thing?)
> made in abyss (fantasy ,adventure, good music)



The only one of these worth watching is Made in Abyss. Re: creators was terrible and mahoutsukai no yome is boring and overrated


----------



## Avito (Jan 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> mohit was born


Who said I was born I m eternal bitch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Darth said:


> The only one of these worth watching is Made in Abyss. Re: creators was terrible and mahoutsukai no yome is boring and overrated



what about houseki?


----------



## Darth (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> what about houseki?


Oh I haven't seen that so I can't comment. Have heard good things though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 23, 2018)

@Mohit  summoned that dumb bitch Viole.



Darth said:


> Err.. I disagree but I mean if that's the excuse you want to tell yourself go ahead, don't let us stop you.



 Shut the fuck up Darth and please don't let anyone stop you from shutting the fuck up.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 23, 2018)

Go away @Zatch it's cold ok and I cant bear it you ningen

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Darth said:


> Oh I haven't seen that so I can't comment. Have heard good things though.



I've only read the first chapter, but it's promising. Seemingly will be a lot of Cronenberg body horror


----------



## Avito (Jan 23, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Mohit  summoned that dumb bitch Viole.


Owwww that I totally did


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Mohit  summoned that dumb bitch Viole.
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up Darth and please don't let anyone stop you from shutting the fuck up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 23, 2018)

I'm watching Little Witch Academia. It's pretty good.

For a while my Y gene screamed against the idea of watching such a thing but it's from the same creators of the two anime of my my next mafia game so I had to give in. I don't regret it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2018)

*W
i
L
  d*


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2018)

straight fire
first song is Brazilian ?


----------



## Avito (Jan 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> *W
> i
> L
> d*


Does this girl in your ava looks like Rachel from Tog to you too or its just me


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Does this girl in your ava looks like Rachel from Tog to you too or its just me


Isn't Rachel , uh Ugly.


girl in avy
diff style in avy


----------



## Avito (Jan 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Isn't Rachel , uh Ugly.
> 
> 
> girl in avy
> diff style in avy


She the lady jojo I couldn't even identify her without that sharp jaw line 
And yes she is really ugly but there are some fanart that made her pretty though


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2018)

Mohit said:


> She the lady jojo I couldn't even identify her without that sharp jaw line
> And yes she is really ugly but there are some fanart that made her pretty though


SIU his name? He should have made Rachel pretty, because she has zero likable qualities...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 23, 2018)

Tog.......Tower of God? hhhmmmmm....maybe that one I will start sometime this year....or something


----------



## Shiny (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2018)

GIMME GIMME

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> SIU his name? He should have made Rachel pretty, because she has zero likable qualities...


There is nothing to like about that bitch, true that and she gets fucking power ups for no apparent reasons


----------



## Shiny (Jan 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> GIMME GIMME


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2018)

Jolyne

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2018)

Legend said:


> Jolyne


What's the story like in her arc? 
I just like her design haven't gotten that far in JoJo (prob never will)


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> What's the story like in her arc?
> I just like her design haven't gotten that far in JoJo (prob never will)


Havent got to it yet but its the one that leads to the reboot. 
*Spoiler*: _because vasto_ 



Jotaro dies


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 23, 2018)

Legend said:


> Havent got to it yet but its the one that leads to the reboot. Jotaro dies




I HAVE NOT GOTTEN THAT FAR WHY WOULD YOU DROP THAT DOWN WITHOUT SPOILER TAGGING IT!?!?!?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2018)

Superman said:


> I HAVE NOT GOTTEN THAT FAR WHY WOULD YOU DROP THAT DOWN WITHOUT SPOILER TAGGING IT!?!?!?


ITS NOT ANIMATED YET AND IT CAME OUT YEARS AGO


----------



## Avito (Jan 23, 2018)

Superman said:


> Tog.......Tower of God? hhhmmmmm....maybe that one I will start sometime this year....or something


Start it it's getting awesome by the chapter the hype is too much


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2018)

its from 2003


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2018)

All JoJos die its a cursed bloodline.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

TOWER OF GOD

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

i stopped to let the chapters accumulate when they went 
*Spoiler*: __ 



into the secret room in the train and rachel just got her weird beast thing

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 23, 2018)

Thank you for tagging that @Zatch .... legend



Legend said:


> ITS NOT ANIMATED YET AND IT CAME OUT YEARS AGO



I DON'T GIVE A DAMN MAN YOU KNEW I WAS TAKING IT SLOW AND JUST STARTED!



Mohit said:


> Start it it's getting awesome by the chapter the hype is too much



 I can not until @Underworld Broker tells me to again otherwise she will get mad I started it on your words and not hers since she gave me that suggestion first.



Legend said:


> its from 2003





Legend said:


> All JoJos die its a cursed bloodline.



THAT MUCH I ALREADY KNEW AS I AM STILL JUST WATCHING PART 3!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2018)

Superman said:


> Thank you for tagging that @Zatch .... legend
> 
> I DON'T GIVE A DAMN MAN YOU KNEW I WAS TAKING IT SLOW AND JUST STARTED!
> 
> THAT MUCH I ALREADY KNEW AS I AM STILL JUST WATCHING PART 3!


IM ON EPISODE 12 OF STARDUST CRUSADERS YOU HOE


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

oh wow, you're further into jojo than me. wamp just fought jojo the first time.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

JOJO VIRGINS UNITE


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> oh wow, you're further into jojo than me. wamp just fought jojo the first time.


Wamuu?

I love Battle Tendency. I dont think any series will surpass it. 

My gf loves Diamond is Unbreakable.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Legend said:


> Wamuu?
> 
> I love Battle Tendency. I dont think any series will surpass it.
> 
> My gf loves Diamond is Unbreakable.



ya ya, whatever his name is. I'm juggling too many series, so the prospect of finishing all of Jojo soon... 
I heard Steel Ball Run is fantastic and better than Battle Tendency. 

ALSO, has anyone read Promised Neverland?


----------



## Avito (Jan 23, 2018)

Superman said:


> I can not until @Underworld Broker tells me to again otherwise she will get mad I started it on your words and not hers since she gave me that suggestion first.


And it was me who recommended her that series on OJ so it's OK to start it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> ya ya, whatever his name is. I'm juggling too many series, so the prospect of finishing all of Jojo soon...
> I heard Steel Ball Run is fantastic and better than Battle Tendency.
> 
> ALSO, has anyone read Promised Neverland?


I did read first 30 or so chapter it is good put O have to hold it due to not getting enough time for it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 23, 2018)

Legend said:


> Wamuu?
> 
> I love Battle Tendency. I dont think any series will surpass it.
> 
> My gf loves Diamond is Unbreakable.


Steel ball run will surpass it when animated period


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> ya ya, whatever his name is. I'm juggling too many series, so the prospect of finishing all of Jojo soon...
> I heard Steel Ball Run is fantastic and better than Battle Tendency.


Fucking Reboots


----------



## Avito (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> i stopped to let the chapters accumulate when they went
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Its accumulated all right they in fucking hidden floor now
Also 

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's fucking jahad time and kaun edan


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Steel ball run will surpass it when animated period


Yeah in 2027

But but Ceasar and the Robo Nazi

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Its accumulated all right they in fucking hidden floor now
> Also
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I don't know the latter name you mentioned, MOOHIIIITTTTTTT. I should catch up on ToG. I don't know what to read.

Catch up on Promised neverland
jojo
houseki
abyss
billy bat
tog


----------



## Avito (Jan 23, 2018)

Legend said:


> Yeah in 2027
> 
> But but Ceasar and the Robo Nazi


That one was short compared to other parts. Also DIO you can't beat that shit


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2018)

THIS FUCKING THEME


----------



## Avito (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> I don't know the latter name you mentioned, MOOHIIIITTTTTTT. I should catch up on ToG. I don't know what to read.
> 
> Catch up on Promised neverland
> jojo
> ...


He is the leader of edan family you ningen how can you not know his name


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2018)

Mohit said:


> That one was short compared to other parts. Also DIO you can't beat that shit


You cant beat Kars


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 23, 2018)

Superman said:


> I can not until @Underworld Broker tells me to again otherwise she will get mad I started it on your words and not hers since she gave me that suggestion first.



You should read ToG 



Mohit said:


> And it was me who recommended her that series on OJ so it's OK to start it



Baam/Gin-san recommended it to me back then when he was hosting his ToG mafia game, also a reason why I started playing mafia in the first place, haha. Though i didn't join his game back then because i didn't know anything about mafia, lol

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Mohit said:


> He is the leader of edan family you ningen how can you not know his name



still not ringing a bell


----------



## Avito (Jan 23, 2018)

Legend said:


> You cant beat Kars


Kars was too OPed also didn't jojo beat him by sending him to space through an ass pull?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> You should read ToG
> 
> 
> 
> Baam/Gin-san recommended it to me back then when he was hosting his ToG mafia game, also a reason why I started playing mafia in the first place, haha. Though i didn't join his game back then because i didn't know anything about mafia, lol



Who's your favorite? Edrosi?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Kars was too OPed also didn't jojo beat him by sending him to space through an ass pull?



stfu you spoiling winter hating hobo

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

i only just got to the rings of death


----------



## Avito (Jan 23, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Baam/Gin-san recommended it to me back then when he was hosting his ToG mafia game, also a reason why I started playing mafia in the first place, haha. Though i didn't join his game back then because i didn't know anything about mafia, lol


Lol I knew he might have.  It was Urek he recommended it to me when I first joined OJ back in 15


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Kars was too OPed also didn't jojo beat him by sending him to space through an ass pull?


Still not dead

HE IS THE ULTIMATE BEING

Reactions: Agree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> stfu you spoiling winter hating hobo


Don't worry it's not that big of Spoiler we know all the bad guys will get defeted eventually

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 2


----------



## Avito (Jan 23, 2018)

Legend said:


> Still not dead
> 
> HE IS THE ULTIMATE BEING



*Spoiler*: __ 



the series has been rebooted he probably won't be appearing in the series now he just too OPed for any of the current jojos to handle if not for that ass pull nobody could have defeted him


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 23, 2018)

@Underworld Broker ok then. I will do that. @Mr. Waffles was the one that recommended The Promising Land...but I fear that one may be sad...and I just got through Nier Automata so I can not deal with sad right now...


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Underworld Broker ok then. I will do that. @Mr. Waffles was the one that recommended The Promising Land...but I fear that one may be sad...and I just got through Nier Automata so I can not deal with sad right now...



bitch, you take your kyogre losing ASS to the manga sites RIGHT NOW. AND YOU READ chapter 1. NO SPOILING. JUST READ THE FIRST CHAPTER.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 23, 2018)

See what you did @Legend !? yOU STARTED A SPOILERFEST

Reactions: Agree 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Kars is a sexy man.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> bitch, you take your kyogre losing ASS to the manga sites RIGHT NOW. AND YOU READ chapter 1. NO SPOILING. JUST READ THE FIRST CHAPTER.



 I just kicked a Kyogre's ass....I can not wait to take out Primal bitch next time.

Besides if I start it I will most likely get hooked and I need to go to bed now. I will not be able to sleep if I start so it has to wait.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Superman said:


> I just kicked a Kyogre's ass....I can not wait to take out Primal bitch next time.
> 
> Besides if I start it I will most likely get hooked and I need to go to bed now. I will not be able to sleep if I start so it has to wait.



get to chapter 42 and we can have a readalong


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2018)

Mohit said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> the series has been rebooted he probably won't be appearing in the series now he just too OPed for any of the current jojos to handle if not for that ass pull nobody could have defeted him


Thats a good point


Zatch said:


> Kars is a sexy man.


He is beyond all comprehension 


Superman said:


> See what you did @Legend !? yOU STARTED A SPOILERFEST


Shhhh Smokey Brown


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2018)

This opening is also amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

I don't think I've ever heard a song from The Cars


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 23, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Mr. Waffles was the one that recommended The Promising Land...but I fear that one may be sad...and I just got through Nier Automata so I can not deal with sad right now...



Just read it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Just read it.



Are you up to date?


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> Are you up to date?



I don't think so.


----------



## Avito (Jan 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Just read it.


No leave him alone he has to read Tog first and then maybe he can read neverland


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Mohit said:


> No leave him alone he has to read Tog first and then maybe he can read neverland



Neverland is way shorter than ToG.


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2018)

Have you seen this @Superman ?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

who won the bet, @Underworld Broker


----------



## Avito (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> Neverland is way shorter than ToG.


It might be but not as awesome as Tog 
Also I too am. Reading it you know it's just on hold right now


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Mohit said:


> It might be but not as awesome as Tog
> Also I too am. Reading it you know it's just on hold right now



you would be a bad ranker

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> you would be a bad ranker


I would not.  I won't just be a ranked I will be a high ranked for that matter close to Mazino

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2018)

Soooooo JoJo's creator is a Vampire. This has been confirmed right?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I would not.  I won't just be a ranked I will be a high ranked for that matter close to Mazino



HAHAHAHHAHA. LOLLLL. urek mazino wouldn't have you on his team 



Legend said:


> Soooooo JoJo's creator is a Vampire. This has been confirmed right?



he used the stone mask?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> who won the bet, @Underworld Broker



We're gonna know it in a few days ~

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 23, 2018)

Jjba


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2018)

Zatch said:


> he used the stone mask?


He hasnt aged in 32 years.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 23, 2018)

Legend said:


> He hasnt aged in 32 years.


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2018)

the color of blood

Vampire Confirmed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Underworld Broker ok then. I will do that. @Mr. Waffles was the one that recommended The Promising Land...but I fear that one may be sad...and I just got through Nier Automata so I can not deal with sad right now...


I have a tab of that open....

It is apparently really good.

promised neverland. 

*Yakusoku no Neverland*


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2018)

or is that a different manga. 

welp

*poof*


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> or is that a different manga.
> 
> welp
> 
> *poof*



No, it's the right manga. just read the first chapter without spoilers and report back. right now


----------



## Magic (Jan 24, 2018)

I'll read later,

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 24, 2018)

2017 and 2018 have been such powerful years for women. I feel such a karmic sense of retribution against the people who abuse women, physically or verbally. From Kesha's song Praying about Dr. Luke's abuse being so successful, to Nicki scoring 3 top 10 songs after Shether, to the Me Too movement culminating at the Golden Globes... women are so powerful.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 24, 2018)

Guess i'll add my name to the list of people here who have now finished Devilman: Crybaby.

... that shit is rough man

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Magic (Jan 24, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Guess i'll add my name to the list of people here who have now finished Devilman: Crybaby.
> 
> ... that shit is rough man



Are-are you a devilman now?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Are-are you a devilman now?!



I have the body of a demon, but the heart of a ningen!


----------



## Darth (Jan 24, 2018)

Okay but have any of you read Grand Blue?


----------



## Aries (Jan 24, 2018)

For that rumble 
Mafia Icons 2

1: Aiyanah
2: Amrun
3: Atlantic Storm
4: Avalon
5: AznKuchiki chick
6: Blaze
7: Bioness
8: ChaosReaper
9: Chibason
10: Cloudkicker
11: Cycloid
12: Cubey
13: Darth
14: Deiboom
15: Didi
16: Enter the Tao
17: Fireworks
18: Friday
19: Grahf
20: Hiruzen Sarotobi
21: Hidden Nin
22: Homestuck
23: James
24: Jiraiya The Gallant
25: Kaitou
26: KBL
27: Kue
28: Law
29: Legend
30: Legendary Beauty
31: MSAL
32: Marco
33: Mist Puppet
34: Mio
35: Nois
36: Platinum
37: Princess Ivy
38: Remchu
39: Rolfcopter
40: Raven Rider
41: Sajin
42: Sarun Uchiha
43: Shark Skin
44: Sphyer
45: SoulTaker
46: Stringer Bell
47: Super Mike
48: VastolordeDae
49: WhataDrag
50: Xerces

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 24, 2018)

When will this game be up @Aries?


----------



## Darth (Jan 24, 2018)

Aries said:
			
		

> 13. Darth


Oh hey that's me!

That's my lucky number too!


----------



## Aries (Jan 24, 2018)

Baba said:


> When will this game be up @Aries?



Hmm ill likely just make the sign-ups today. 15-20 players is all I really need to get the game going

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 24, 2018)

http://www.bbc.com/news/health-42732442
*'Adolescence now lasts from 10 to 24'*


----------



## Aries (Jan 24, 2018)

Baba said:


> When will this game be up @Aries?





Sign up thread


----------



## Baba (Jan 24, 2018)

Aries said:


> Sign up thread


Thanks. I'll sit this one out though. Just want to follow this game.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 24, 2018)

Darth said:


> Okay but have any of you read Grand Blue?



Yep

Great art


----------



## Aries (Jan 24, 2018)

10-15 players will be needed. Which gives everyone around 5 roles depending on how long they last


----------



## Darth (Jan 24, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Yep
> 
> Great art


lol yeah it's fantastic.


----------



## Darth (Jan 24, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 24, 2018)

Darth said:


> lol yeah it's fantastic.



Is that the manga you mean? because I thought you're talking about that one, lol  Shukaku Gaara


----------



## Darth (Jan 24, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Is that the manga you mean? because I thought you're talking about that one, lol  Shukaku Gaara


Definitely not that one lol. 

Was talking about this one


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 24, 2018)

Legend said:


> Have you seen this @Superman ?



 No I have not yet.



RemChu said:


> http://www.bbc.com/news/health-42732442
> *'Adolescence now lasts from 10 to 24'*



 Oh boy....



Darth said:


>



....that's cr...

 Looks humorous.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 24, 2018)

Good morning Mafia chat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 24, 2018)

Ava said:


> Good morning Mafia chat.


Wassup?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 24, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Wassup?


Only got 5 hours of sleep so I know I'll be sleepy in class today



How's your morning so far?


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 24, 2018)

Ava said:


> Only got 5 hours of sleep so I know I'll be sleepy in class today
> 
> 
> 
> How's your morning so far?


Haven't slept yet and it's 8am. But HxH new chapter spoilers came out so that was lit but got murked in my game so pretty neutral


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 24, 2018)

Happy birthday @Shizune  ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 24, 2018)

Happy Birthday Sis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 24, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Haven't slept yet and it's 8am. But HxH new chapter spoilers came out so that was lit but got murked in my game so pretty neutral




*Spoiler*: __ 



skimmed over the spoilers, yay Chrollo  got screentime again


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 24, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Haven't slept yet and it's 8am. But HxH new chapter spoilers came out so that was lit but got murked in my game so pretty neutral


I admire your passions for HxH, I am definitely gonna start that soon.

And what game did you lose in?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 24, 2018)

Happy birthday @Shizune have a good one


----------



## Avito (Jan 24, 2018)

Happy birthday @Shizune

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 24, 2018)

Happy birthday Nitty @Shizune

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 24, 2018)

Happt birthday, @Shizune

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 24, 2018)

Ava said:


> I admire your passions for HxH, I am definitely gonna start that soon.
> 
> And what game did you lose in?


Good and rog mafia

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 24, 2018)

Happy birthday @Shizune

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 24, 2018)

@Platinum more sacred stones charcters are coming to Fire Emblem heroes. Marisa, Myrrh, L'Archel and a new Erika who is a mounted mage.

oh and you dragon emblem can be a thing now


----------



## Platinum (Jan 24, 2018)

Happy Birth Day @Shizune. Pull an Aries and just take today off and enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 24, 2018)

Happy Birthday Nitty

Reactions: Old 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 24, 2018)

Guess who is backkkkkkkkkkkkkk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 24, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Is that the manga you mean? because I thought you're talking about that one, lol  Shukaku Gaara


If this is the same as the gacha game then Heles is mine.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 24, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1 | Old 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 24, 2018)

@Shizune

Reactions: Like 1 | Old 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 24, 2018)

Aries said:


> 4: Avalon



@Ava 

How do you feel about being a role in an Aries game ?

Reactions: Old 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 24, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> @Ava
> 
> How do you feel about being a role in an Aries game ?


Is that a good or bad thing?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 24, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> @Ava
> 
> How do you feel about being a role in an Aries game ?



I feel great. Thanks for asking. Very intrigued to see how Aries will interpret my dazzling gameplay, exceptional charisma, and zest for coffee.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 24, 2018)

Ava said:


> Is that a good or bad thing?



That.. is a good question.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 24, 2018)

Feel free to show your support.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 24, 2018)

Happy birthday, Nitty. 

@Shizune

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm declaring the fourth great Mafia war.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Old 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 24, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 24, 2018)

Happy Birthday @Shizune 

 May it be fabulous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 24, 2018)

Happy Birthday @Shizune

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 24, 2018)

When I put you in something its the best feeling. Only the best get mentioned in one of my things. It means I notice you in the vast space in the universe and for one moment in your existence you find not only the meaning of life but understand your part in this vast universe.

You see not yourself as a ant but as a line... The line that connects to other lines and creates life. This life is precious, this life is one for all... And all for one. Lend me your line to create, shape and form the road of life for you

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 24, 2018)

Aries said:


> When I put you in something its the best feeling. Only the best get mentioned in one of my things. It means I notice you in the vast space in the universe and for one moment in your existence you find not only the meaning of life but understand your part in this vast universe.
> 
> You see not yourself as a ant but as a line... The line that connects to other lines and creates life. This life is precious, this life is one for all... And all for one. Lend me your line to create, shape and form the road of life for you


----------



## Magic (Jan 24, 2018)

*pro pain*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 24, 2018)

sometimes i think aries gets hella high before posting

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 24, 2018)

Aries is perpetually high on life

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 24, 2018)

Didi said:


> Aries is perpetually high on life



I like it.


----------



## Aries (Jan 24, 2018)

I can see the entire electromagnetic spectrum and those must be atoms, little clouds of possibility. Einstein couldn't connect the gravitational force to the other three, but if he could have seen this... It's so obvious.
The fundamental forces are yoked by consciousness. Everything's connected. Everyone. And this how he sees things all the time. Every day.

It's a cruel joke. The mechanistic clockwork of reality hinging on a precious impossible defiance of entropy, on life. And the clockwork doesn't care. It's like - Like it's all just us, in here together. We're all we've got.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 24, 2018)

@Melodie

dayphase started and no ones posting, please join us


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 24, 2018)

Zatch said:


> sometimes i think aries gets hella high before posting


*Ignores autistic screeching

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 24, 2018)

@Tiger, do we have a smaller, more reduced explanation of mafia for beginners? I've had around five people express interest in playing, but they're at a loss for a simple set of instructions and daunted at your mega post.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 24, 2018)

Zatch said:


> @Tiger, do we have a smaller, more reduced explanation of mafia for beginners? I've had around five people express interest in playing, but they're at a loss for a simple set of instructions and daunted at your mega post.



There's this one:

1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 24, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> There's this one:
> 
> 1



what was this virus you sent me 

please don't share my nudes now that you have access to my computer because i stupidly clicked your link, ddl-sensei


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 24, 2018)

Zatch said:


> what was this virus you sent me
> 
> please don't share my nudes now that you have access to my computer because i stupidly clicked your link, ddl-sensei



Stop being obnoxious, I just gave what you asked for.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 24, 2018)

Zatch said:


> My virus scanner literally said WARNING when I clicked that link and it downloaded lol



It shouldn't download anything. It's a flash.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 24, 2018)

Zatch has some kinky stuff on his browser history eh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 24, 2018)

Aries said:


> Zatch has some kinky stuff on his browser history eh



that emote


----------



## Baba (Jan 24, 2018)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 24, 2018)

>Reads 1st Chapter of The Promised Neverland
>was told was not super depressing
>The 1st chapter is a downer ending.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tiger (Jan 24, 2018)

Zatch said:


> @Tiger, do we have a smaller, more reduced explanation of mafia for beginners? I've had around five people express interest in playing, but they're at a loss for a simple set of instructions and daunted at your mega post.



Just send them to me directly. I'm a good teacher.


----------



## Baba (Jan 24, 2018)

Superman said:


> >Reads 1st Chapter of The Promised Neverland
> >was told was not super depressing
> >The 1st chapter is a downer ending.


It only gets better

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 24, 2018)

Superman said:


> >Reads 1st Chapter of The Promised Neverland
> >was told was not super depressing
> >The 1st chapter is a downer ending.



WHOOPIEEEE. YOU READDD IITTTTT. YAAAYYY. good lad.



Tiger said:


> Just send them to me directly. I'm a good teacher.



ah, maybe you can make a group PM with them? sound good.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 24, 2018)

Baba said:


> It only gets better



 What do you mean better!?!? Do i want to know!?!??! I just finished Nier Automata and have Devilman on the heart! I have no more room for sorrow right now!



Zatch said:


> WHOOPIEEEE. YOU READDD IITTTTT. YAAAYYY. good lad.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Jan 24, 2018)

If you're looking for something a bit more light-hearted, I'd suggest Berserk. You can trust me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> that emote



That is : Kobe in all it's Glory.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 25, 2018)

Trina vs Khia vs Jacki-O was the best rap beef of all time, nobody @ me.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 25, 2018)

_The hood was wondering what happened to the second veeerse!
Well... I was saving it for that bitch Wacki-O!

 _​


----------



## Shizune (Jan 25, 2018)

Wow, the Chatterbox _still _talks about me. And then some of the people who insult me in the Chatterbox turn around and play in my mafia games. Like, there's someone playing in RPG Mafia _right now_ who was _still _mocking me for that video a few days ago.

It's like when rappers say homophobic things, but wear gay designers' clothing head to toe. You want to hate me so badly, but you can't deny talent.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 25, 2018)

Y'know, my first thought was I should just ban those people from my games. Why am I letting you in my game, when you're literally gonna turn around and insult me somewhere you don't think I'll read it?

But nah. I want these bitches to _seethe _at me as they begrudgingly sign up for every last game I host. Stay _bitter._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 25, 2018)

Superman said:


> What do you mean better!?!? Do i want to know!?!??! I just finished Nier Automata and have Devilman on the heart! I have no more room for sorrow right now!


FOR THE GLORY OF MANKIND !

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 25, 2018)

Superman said:


> What do you mean better!?!? Do i want to know!?!??! I just finished Nier Automata and have Devilman on the heart! I have no more room for sorrow right now!


It'll only make you stronger


----------



## Legend (Jan 25, 2018)

Happy Belated to Nitty. You are still a lazy hoe.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 25, 2018)

Superman said:


> >Reads 1st Chapter of The Promised Neverland
> >was told was not super depressing
> >The 1st chapter is a downer ending.


It's what got me to read it, heh. 

You can't quit it after an ending like that, can you?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## poutanko (Jan 25, 2018)

Happy birthday @Shizune ~

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 25, 2018)

Best logo ever!


----------



## Stelios (Jan 25, 2018)

Meanwhile in Netherlands:

Breakaway cow Hermien is outsmarting the butcher,hunter,agent and farmer for weeks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 25, 2018)

Goddam I m ashamed of my country men


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 25, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Goddam I m ashamed of my country men


Why? cos they can get the bobs an vagene an you can't?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 25, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Why? cos they can get the bobs an vagene an you can't?


Goddamit
How do you know


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 25, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Meanwhile in Netherlands:
> 
> Breakaway cow Hermien is outsmarting the butcher,hunter,agent and farmer for weeks



Haven't heard anything about this.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 25, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Goddamit
> How do you know


You don't have tact. 


You gotta hit a honey up like


eyo babby, I hab bick dick 10 ft 
show bobs an vagenen 
giv u goode tim

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 25, 2018)

So I need to replace someone in my game. I check the first name in the replacement list (it's some new guy) and send him a PM.

Then I look at his profile to check if he's still active, and his last post in NF was made a week ago, complaining about the result of the Dragonball game.

Godanmit.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 25, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So I need to replace someone in my game. I check the first name in the replacement list (it's some new guy) and send him a PM.
> 
> Then I look at his profile to check if he's still active, and his last post in NF was made a week ago, complaining about the result of the Dragonball game.
> 
> Godanmit.


Which one?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 25, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Which one?



AL sama


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 25, 2018)

I mean I'm not worried, I have 9 more replacements.

It's just sad to see we lost a newbie to trolling.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 25, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> AL sama


@Baba or @Mohit  can probably remind him on MM to get his ass on for your game, he's still around there.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 25, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> @Baba or @Mohit  can probably remind him on MM to get his ass on for your game, he's still around there.



This is awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 25, 2018)

The game is a week from now, just need him to confirm he will be here.


----------



## Baba (Jan 25, 2018)

I'll tell him once he is online


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 25, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> AL sama



He's pretty active on OJ

And MM I think 

Also discord 

We could just tell him to log in

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 25, 2018)

You people don't happen to know how to contact Psychic or Toxic Saiyan too, do you?

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Baba (Jan 25, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> @Baba or @Mohit  can probably remind him on MM to get his ass on for your game, he's still around there.


Also, why do you think I'm active on MM?  
My last post there was 3 weeks ago


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 25, 2018)

Baba said:


> Also, why do you think I'm active on MM?
> My last post there was 3 weeks ago

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 25, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You people don't happen to know how to contact Psychic or Toxic Saiyan too, do you?



Ehh... no


----------



## Stelios (Jan 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Haven't heard anything about this.



Fucking hilarious

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 25, 2018)

I'll pick you up by your beard, swing you around, beat yo ass, put you in that bag and send you crashing down the cliff


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 25, 2018)

Oh fuck I had no idea the Ito Junji anime is out already


----------



## Avito (Jan 25, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> This is awesome. Thanks!


I m in


----------



## Avito (Jan 25, 2018)

Fuck I though he was getting replaced

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 25, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Fucking hilarious



Run, cow. Run!


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Shiny (Jan 25, 2018)

Why these randoms sign up just to get modkilled?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 25, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Why these randoms sign up just to get modkilled?


I don't know and why is there a need for mod kill when a replacement is available

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 25, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I don't know and why is there a need for mod kill when a replacement is available



Some people are against the concept of replacements.

(not sure if this applies to any ongoing game but I've seen people say that).


----------



## Baba (Jan 25, 2018)

Some people are just born to be replacements

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aries (Jan 25, 2018)

I now choose to live my life as a replaced sign up player


----------



## Avito (Jan 25, 2018)

Some people are replaced to be born

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

oh right i need to check MM


----------



## Aries (Jan 25, 2018)

Welcome to the Section of Mafia. Call me Proffessor

Before we go any further I would like to tell you a few things you should know of this section. 

This section is is filled with creatures known as Mafia players/Host. We live near them in Sign up threads and convos. At times we work together and at times we lynch each other. Some play mafia for fun while others take it too serious. Now tell me more about yourself? Are you a Boy? A Girl? Or a Guy pretending to be a girl? 

Excellent now choose one of your starter 3 Mafiamon. 

Hope, Rage, or Troll

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 25, 2018)

Aries said:


> Are you a Boy? A Girl? Or a Guy pretending to be a girl?


Girl pretending to be a guy


----------



## Aries (Jan 25, 2018)

Hope is the Grass type of Mafia.

Rage is the Fire type of Mafia

Troll is the Water type of Mafia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 25, 2018)

I always pick fire starter  

@Superman 

Move on over I'm coming for your crown


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 25, 2018)

Team Troll is the bug type of mafia because no one respects them, they are annoying, and have only gotten worse over time

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aries (Jan 25, 2018)

I see Dr. White is still bitter


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 25, 2018)

Just telling people Da Wae


----------



## Aries (Jan 25, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Just telling people Da Wae


----------



## Aries (Jan 25, 2018)

Its a shame I already used that image but it suits you the most Dr. Salty


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 25, 2018)

Apathy, Rage, Troll, Hope.

Long ago, the four factions lived in harmony. Then, everything changed when Troll attacked. Only Hope, master of all four elements, could stop them, but when the world needed him most, he inactifagged. Half a dozen day phases passed and my brother and I discovered the new Hope, a newfag named nfcnorth. And although his posting skills are great, he needs to get a fucking avatar before he's ready to save anyone. But I believe nfcnorth can save the town.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 25, 2018)

Aries said:


> Its a shame I already used that image but it suits you the most Dr. Salty


You mad cause it's true


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 25, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Apathy, Rage, Troll, Hope.
> 
> Long ago, the four factions lived in harmony. Then, everything changed when Troll attacked. Only Hope, master of all four elements, could stop them, but when the world needed him most, he inactifagged. Half a dozen day phases passed and my brother and I discovered the new Hope, a newfag named nfcnorth. And although his posting skills are great, he needs to get a fucking avatar before he's ready to save anyone. But I believe nfcnorth can save the town.



@nfcnorth 
Save us!


----------



## Aries (Jan 25, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> You mad cause it's true


 

The salt is strong in you son. Balance your salt levels


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 25, 2018)

Aries said:


> The salt is strong in you son. Balance your salt levels


Darn, Team Troll losing it's saving grace outside of twisted perceptions and cognitive dissonance; it's creativity


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> ftfy.




Stop trying to make Balance happen


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 25, 2018)

Didi said:


> Stop trying to make Balance happen


Balance is a one man team, like a storm he bides his time in silence, but hits like a mac truck before passing back into the peace. The ebb and flow. Hope must be balanced with realism, Troll most be balanced with substance, ego must be balanced by humility, and apathy must be balanced by care. This is my quest.


----------



## Aries (Jan 25, 2018)

I wish I could care as much as white as he seems to care about me. I would think he's doing it out of his team Balance but then I remembered that's not a thing. I appreciate your love though mate.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 25, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Apathy, Rage, Troll, Hope.
> 
> Long ago, the four factions lived in harmony. Then, everything changed when Troll attacked. Only Hope, master of all four elements, could stop them, but when the world needed him most, he inactifagged. Half a dozen day phases passed and my brother and I discovered the new Hope, a newfag named nfcnorth. And although his posting skills are great, he needs to get a fucking avatar before he's ready to save anyone. But I believe nfcnorth can save the town.


Best post this convo's had this year thus far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 25, 2018)

Aries said:


> I wish I could care as much as white as he seems to care about me. I would think he's doing it out of his team Balance but then I remembered that's not a thing. I appreciate your love though mate.


No problem mate


----------



## Aries (Jan 25, 2018)

Rion has surpassed vasto . its time for the old YelleRage to be put down and give it to a new Rage. 

As for Platinum his team hope died in 2011. People just haven't notified him yet.


----------



## Aries (Jan 25, 2018)

Team Troll though will pass down its legacy to a brand new batch of shitposters who will carry the will of T like UB who will surpass me and save this gen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

@White Wolf come and stop me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> @White Wolf come and stop me


Leave the Tiny German maedchen alone

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> @White Wolf come and stop me


> Baiting Broki


Thread banned

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Aries (Jan 25, 2018)

when legend was advocating Order as a legit team with Law I couldn't help picture him as Stephen and Law as Candie from Django unchained


----------



## Aries (Jan 25, 2018)

I should really do the QT movies for Mafia the Movie. Reseviour Hosts, CR Fan Fiction,. The Spiteful 8, Inglorious Inactifags.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 25, 2018)

Aries said:


> I should really do the QT movies for Mafia the Movie. Reseviour Hosts, CR Fan Fiction,. The Spiteful 8, Inglorious Inactifags.



I remembered you promised the Spiteful 8 one in exchange of me playing your Batman game.

Well, I played the game.


----------



## Stelios (Jan 25, 2018)

What’s the first LP any of you here bought ?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 25, 2018)

Stelios said:


> What’s the first LP any of you here bought ?



Inb4 someone goes "what's an LP?"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 25, 2018)

He actually got thread banned

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Old 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 25, 2018)

This is actually the best emote, carve it on your head @Ava

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 25, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I remembered you promised the Spiteful 8 one in exchange of me playing your Batman game.
> 
> Well, I played the game.




I had done 2 parts for it, the prob I encountered while making it was the realization it was going to be a one trick pony and by that I mean the edit would be vasto specific chapter. I had already made Vasto=rager jokes through out the mafiAvengers and Mafia League. I felt during that time period it had just became stale, had over exposed it.

I no longer was finding it funny and with that gone it was hard to give it the kick it needed to be something fresh. Nothing else was happening around that time from what I recall so wasn't inspired to be creative. If I were to start fresh and do QT films would start from the beginning and work my way up.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Melodie said:


> This is actually the best emote, carve it on your head @Ava


you know that emote was literally made because i said something stupid in the art point thread the other day so they made that in retaliation


----------



## Stelios (Jan 25, 2018)

haiku time : 


spotify generation
rate me one zero
pick up my glorious balls

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm actually liking the sound of QT movies as the next Phase for Mafia the movie. 8 chapters and then can go on to do phase 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> > Baiting already


come thread ban me again son


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> come thread ban me again son


Okay. Done.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 25, 2018)

Aries said:


> I had done 2 parts for it, the prob I encountered while making it was the realization it was going to be a one trick pony and by that I mean the edit would be vasto specific chapter. I had already made Vasto=rager jokes through out the mafiAvengers and Mafia League. I felt during that time period it had just became stale, had over exposed it.
> 
> I no longer was finding it funny and with that gone it was hard to give it the kick it needed to be something fresh. Nothing else was happening around that time from what I recall so wasn't inspired to be creative. If I were to start fresh and do QT films would start from the beginning and work my way up.



Don't worry man, you do whatever you can do. For what it's worth the Batman game was awesome.

I just felt like saying it because you were already making fun of yourself.


----------



## Melodie (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> you know that emote was literally made because i said something stupid in the art point thread the other day so they made that in retaliation


Said something stupid....

Things never change I guess.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

I want to be an airbender.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Said something stupid....
> 
> Things never change I guess.



reported for flame baiting me, enjoy your 1 week ban

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> I want to be an airbender.


did u just come online? because you missed a big fight in the CB


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Said something stupid....
> 
> Things never change I guess.


@White Wolf

Give her a 1 week ban.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> @White Wolf
> 
> Give her a 1 week ban.


jaja no --- dmca most important, off topic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> did u just come online? because you missed a big fight in the CB



I have been logged out ever since Xiammes betrayed me. 

WHERE'S THE DRAMA? I'M HEADING OVER RIGHT NOW


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> I have been logged out ever since Xiammes betrayed me.
> 
> WHERE'S THE DRAMA? I'M HEADING OVER RIGHT NOW


It got deleted, but i can tell you what happened in a PM since i saw it all go down

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> I have been logged out ever since Xiammes betrayed me.
> 
> WHERE'S THE DRAMA? I'M HEADING OVER RIGHT NOW



I think most of it got deleted.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

THIS IS YOUR FAULT, AVA. HOW COULD I MISS THE DRAMA


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Also, I'm the only one who made a flash fiction submission, and Luc is already up my bumhole.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> THIS IS YOUR FAULT, AVA. HOW COULD I MISS THE DRAMA


I PMed you a detailed and accurate summary.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> detailed and accurate


...oh boy... 


and Obama was responsible for 9/11


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

"detailed." very. 

@White Wolf, revert the thread and take screenshots for me


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> ...oh boy...
> 
> 
> and Obama was responsible for 9/11


why would it not be detailed and accurate? i was there for most of it


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> why would it not be detailed and accurate? i was there for most of it



Luckily it ended before you actually bought a new charger.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 25, 2018)

If I need a new avatar than I don't believe I am saving anyone @Dragon D. Luffy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Luckily it ended before you actually bought a new charger.


indeed, but edese was kind enough to PM me everything I missed


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> If I need a new avatar than I don't believe I am saving anyone @Dragon D. Luffy.



Can I pick out your avatar?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> "detailed." very.
> 
> @White Wolf, revert the thread and take screenshots for me


how does a mafia mod bring back a thread in a section he doesn't mod?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> @White Wolf, revert the thread and take screenshots for me


That'll be $20


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> how does a mafia mod bring back a thread in a section he doesn't mod?





White Wolf said:


> That'll be $20



Ava says you don't have the power. Charlatan.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Luckily it ended before you actually bought a new charger.



whose side were you on? What were your thoughts?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

@White Wolf

i told you he's the biggest drama whore in the CB

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> whose side were you on? What were your thoughts?



I missed all of it.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> @White Wolf
> 
> i told you he's the biggest drama whore in the CB



Bigger than you ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> Ava says you don't have the power. Charlatan.


I have friends in high places. 


Okay who am I lying with that one... 

I'll thread ban myself now.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Bigger than you ?


i dont even like drama

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> @White Wolf
> 
> i told you he's the biggest drama whore in the CB

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> i dont even like drama



There is no rating appropriate for this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> There is no rating appropriate for this.



I believe the only option is


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

and shizune posted in the cb to call out the haters? wow. what a time to log off


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> I believe the only option is



Still lacking if you ask me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 25, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I always pick fire starter
> 
> @Superman
> 
> ...



 To bad you never get mad.



Stelios said:


> What’s the first LP any of you here bought ?





Mr. Waffles said:


> Inb4 someone goes "what's an LP?"



 This honestly...what is LP



Ava said:


> I PMed you a detailed and accurate summary.



 I want a copy because I like reading.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Still lacking if you ask me.



Let me get a gif.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 25, 2018)

Superman said:


> To bad you never get mad.


True.

Never been mad in my life.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 25, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> True.
> 
> Never been mad in my life.



 You are a whole kind of different mad.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> i dont even like drama





that's all right.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 25, 2018)

Superman said:


> You are a whole kind of different mad.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

You know Ava sent me his detailed account of the drama so quickly because he's already pm'd it and texted it to twelve others


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> You know Ava sent me his detailed account of the drama so quickly because he's already pm'd it and texted it to twelve others


how did you know

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Superman said:


> I want a copy because I like reading.



done

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> You know Ava sent me his detailed account of the drama so quickly because he's already pm'd it and texted it to twelve others



 You sound to proud for being just another floozy.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Superman said:


> You sound to proud for being just another floozy.



I'm just happy to get some leftovers

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> I'm just happy to get some leftovers


best part? nobody got banned

but if it was me who said any of those things...


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> best part? nobody got banned
> 
> but if it was me who said any of those things...



yeah, i'm looking right now. everything got deleted, and panda warned gina and aiyanah

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> best part? nobody got banned
> 
> but if it was me who said any of those things...


They're lucky it was the CB and not here.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> They're lucky it was the CB and not here.



that's because as per this section

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> They're lucky it was the CB and not here.


oh what would you have done?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

I can start drama here. I will volunteer for this illustrious position, Wolfie.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> I can start drama here. I will volunteer for this illustrious position, Wolfie.


You'll join Ava in his  thread.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 25, 2018)

Superman said:


> This honestly...what is LP


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

@Dr. White, guess what, homeskillet?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> @Dr. White, guess what, homeskillet?


> Hitler gets april fooled
> best hardstyle songs


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> > Hitler gets april fooled
> > best hardstyle songs



 who do i flame next

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

I heard a lot of the people in this convo got catfished by Mio. Should I name names?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> who do i flame next


Hit me where it hurts

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> @Dr. White, guess what, homeskillet?



fake news

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> @Dr. White, guess what, homeskillet?


Confirmed Plebs.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> fake news


change ur usertitle

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> change ur usertitle



OOOHHHH. SHE LOST THE BET. DO TELL.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> change ur usertitle

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


>


and make it say "I love Ava"

do it

now


----------



## Tiger (Jan 25, 2018)

Man, the CB truly is _mostly _trash human beings.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> OOOHHHH. SHE LOST THE BET. DO TELL.


she didn't just lose

she got completely and utterly humiliated

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Man, the CB truly is _mostly _trash human beings.



Thank you for the qualifier. God bless.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 25, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Confirmed Plebs.


@Ava Watch this and get hype

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tiger (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> Thank you for the qualifier. God bless.



After all, it's not wise to speak in absolutes.

And people who laugh along with trash are only half-trash.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> @Ava Watch this and get hype


alright bro ill watch it now


----------



## Stelios (Jan 25, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Man, the CB truly is _mostly _trash human beings.



You mean trolls with zero character substance?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Tiger said:


> After all, it's not wise to speak in absolutes.
> 
> And people who laugh along with trash are only half-trash.



You hear that, @Superman? Asking Ava for a PM'd summary of the drama? You're demi-trash!


----------



## Tiger (Jan 25, 2018)

Stelios said:


> You mean trolls with zero character substance?



I don't mind trolls and hyper dimwitted fools. Cruelty for the sake of a laugh is _disgusting_.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

I think people have the wrong perception of the CB. Besides the drama today, which appears to have been instigated by a KNOWN troll who posts in various sections, it's a friendly community who likes to chat together, make funny picture edits, and do creative things.


----------



## Stelios (Jan 25, 2018)

Tiger said:


> I don't mind trolls and hyper dimwitted fools. Cruelty for the sake of a laugh is _disgusting_.



I guess it's easy for one to forget their shitty life by lashing out on strangers with zero personal impact.


----------



## Stelios (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> I think people have the wrong perception of the CB. Besides the drama today, which appears to have been instigated by a KNOWN troll who posts in various sections, it's a friendly community who likes to chat together, make funny picture edits, and do creative things.



hm what happened?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Stelios said:


> hm what happened?



I disagree. I've found way more blatant trolls, irate individuals, and blindly cruel people in the cafe than I have in the CB.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 25, 2018)

That did not answer my question.



Zatch said:


> You hear that, @Superman? Asking Ava for a PM'd summary of the drama? You're demi-trash!



Sorry Law...

@Tiger


----------



## Stelios (Jan 25, 2018)

Superman said:


> That did not answer my question.



I thought your IQ was at least above George Bush's.
I thought wrong


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 25, 2018)

What thread was the drama in anyway?

I can maybe gather what happened from the posts that were not deleted.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 25, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> What thread was the drama in anyway?
> 
> I can maybe gather what happened from the posts that were not deleted.



Think it was that CB new rating thread

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> You hear that, @Superman? Asking Ava for a PM'd summary of the drama? You're demi-trash!


----------



## Baba (Jan 25, 2018)



Reactions: Old 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Anyways you guys are overreacting as usual. Two people flaming each other doesn't make an entire section trash.

Flaming happens in every section of this forum, it's normal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 25, 2018)

Keep the CB drama to the CB, none of that shit here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

I think Xiammes banned me from getting notifications from the CB. 

@aiyanah, I see you posted when I was writing. let me read yours


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jan 25, 2018)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


>


damn i didnt know you liked following me

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> damn i didnt know you liked following me



im everywhere


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> im everywhere


everywhere but my PM box

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


>



Why am I no longer getting alerts from the cb


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> Why am I no longer getting alerts from the cb

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Jan 25, 2018)

Fair enough. Most of what I have to say about garbage posters on this forum I've said in HR as a staff member and gotten a lot of support for. I don't need to echo it here.

People could do with remembering the Golden Rule of life a little more often. Yes...even on the fucking internet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> everywhere but my PM box

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Alright let's change the topic 

@Zatch what do you mean luc was on your ass? i dont see him commenting anything about ur poem anywhere


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Fair enough. Most of what I have to say about garbage posters on this forum I've said in HR as a staff member and gotten a lot of support for. I don't need to echo it here.
> 
> People could do with remembering the Golden Rule of life a little more often. Yes...even on the fucking internet.



That was my ideal, too. Then I read books from BC - 500 and realized gossiping and slandering are intrinsic traits of human nature. Impossible to delete.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 25, 2018)

The weather has been great lately

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

zatch can't be stopped

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> Alright let's change the topic
> 
> @Zatch what do you mean luc was on your ass? i dont see him commenting anything about ur poem anywhere



He said he was going to critique me extra hard because I made a poem 

I like it how poltroon sycophant AFG is like, "yes, master, luc. i tell him if he make a poem, you going to be extra hard on him!" no, milad. you said if i entered at all, he'd be bitchy, but now he's EXTRA bitchy, and you didn't warn me. bad mod


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 25, 2018)

If you're told to stop, that means stop. The consequences are on you as 'damned' as they may be. Enjoy the time to cool off and treat it as a learning experience.


Today's lesson is listening and moving on in life. 


Now, carry on.

Reactions: Like 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> The weather has been great lately


nice usertitle 

dont ever bet with me again or ill put you in your place

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Wait, why did you edit my post? I said "I don't know about the drama, so I can't comment." I wasn't doing anything


----------



## Baba (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> He said he was going to critique me extra hard because I made a poem
> 
> I like it how poltroon sycophant AFG is like, "yes, master, luc. i tell him if he make a poem, you going to be extra hard on him!" no, milad. you said if i entered at all, he'd be bitchy, but now he's EXTRA bitchy, and you didn't warn me. bad mod


Perfect, now I can claim first place easily. I can't wait for Luc to fuck you in the ass

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> Wait, why did you edit my post? I said "I don't know about the drama, so I can't comment." I wasn't doing anything


cuz ur a dramawhore and are part of the problem

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> Perfect, now I can claim first place easily. I can't wait for Luc to fuck you in the ass



WHEN DO I GET TO READ YOUR ENTRY


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Oh, I didn't realize you deleted my other posts, Wolf. OK. I thought you had only edited that one comment, and I was confused.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> nice usertitle



Ikr 



Ava said:


> dont ever bet with me again or ill put you in your place

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> WHEN DO I GET TO READ YOUR ENTRY



i got distracted by some guy named Rai when i was halfway through my story tbh

but tbh I'm really glad he distracted me that night 

and i never got back to it, but ill finish it tonight


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> i got distracted by some guy named Rai when i was halfway through my story tbh
> 
> but tbh I'm really glad he distracted me that night
> 
> and i never got back to it, but ill finish it tonight



the korean lover? I think she's a lady


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> the korean lover? I think she's a lady


rai is clearly a male but thats not the point of my post

the point of my post is that ill be done tonight and you wont win first place bitch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

also Wad is coming back tomorrow so you're gonna lose to me twice tomorrow  when he posts my rating

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> also Wad is coming back tomorrow so you're gonna lose to me twice tomorrow  when he posts my rating



Like he'll actually do the ratings 

I want my damn prize for town mvp.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

-not knowing what a cult is
-everyone starts betraying me
-mugen starts killing randoms
-zatch:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> Like he'll actually do the ratings
> 
> I want my damn prize for town mvp.


how do you know ur town mvp if there are 10 ratings missing?


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> also Wad is coming back tomorrow so you're gonna lose to me twice tomorrow  when he posts my rating




>implying all the ratings won't be "lol its been too long idk anymore / 10"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Didi said:


> >implying all the ratings won't be "lol its been too long idk anymore / 10"


he has had 2 weeks to write them, i am expecting novels for each of us or we will riot!


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> how do you know ur town mvp if there are 10 ratings missing?





Ava said:


> Tell you what zatch
> 
> If jojo is indie or mafia, you get an automatic 10/10 and town mvp
> 
> Deal?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> or indie
> 
> you can do it zatch!!!!
> 
> i have faith in your intelligence

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

man you really are good at finding old quotes

suppose that explains why you're the king of drama

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> Day 8 is gonna start
> 
> and Zatch is gonna lynch all the mafia and the Independent
> 
> ...


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Didi said:


> >implying all the ratings won't be "lol its been too long idk anymore / 10"



Who's even left?

Why don't we make a game to see who can match the most ratings.

1. A Zeno
2. Babby SinRaven
3. baconbits Didi
4. Chloe *???*
5. Didi JoJo
6. Dr. Negri
7. Dr. White Kitsune
8. Gina White Wolf
9. jayjay³² 
10. JoJo


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> Like he'll actually do the ratings
> 
> I want my damn prize for town mvp.


Nah, I was town mvp. Found all the scum and killed myself and Viper

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

JJ - 5/10
Gina - 2/10
Dr. White - 5/10
Dr. Negri 4/10
Didi - 1/10
Chloe 1/10
baconbits 3/10
Babby 4/10
A 8/10


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> Who's even left?
> 
> Why don't we make a game to see who can match the most ratings.
> 
> ...


sounds fun, ill post my list


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

1. A  *7/10*
2. Babby *3/10*
3. baconbits *4/10*
4. Chloe *4/10*
5. Didi *7/10*
6. Dr. Negri *3/10*
7. Dr. White  *8/10*
8. Gina *3/10*
9. jayjay³² *6/10*


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> JJ - 5/10
> Gina - 2/10
> Dr. White - 5/10
> Dr. Negri 4/10
> ...


holy shit you gave didi a 1/10?



he's fighting with you for sure

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

didi shot Viper, he played well


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

@Melodie can you please log onto MM

im currently dealing with some nonsense over there


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> JJ - 5/10
> Gina - 2/10
> Dr. White - 5/10
> Dr. Negri 4/10
> ...




>still this mad I bamboozled the shit out of him during the Rezurection Day

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Melodie (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava is getting a 7, and that's being generous 

Mainly for spamming, surely WAD wouldn't forget the atrocious early phases

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Ava is getting a 7, and that's being generous
> 
> Mainly for spamming, surely WAD wouldn't forget the atrocious early phases


so tsundere


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

I don't think Chloe deserves a 4. She didn't do much? 

Didi deserves at least a six, probably a seven.

I think Dr. White is not getting an eight because of something wad wrote about him misusing his abilities and making mistakes in the mafia qt.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Gina is getting a 2. he seemed like an indie, and he ended up not voting, which killed him. had jojo flipped indie, maybe mel would have lost


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

AND I STILL do not understand why JJ cancelled the Dr. White/Viper lynch. Did he want it to fail so Santi could superkill Mel?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> I don't think Chloe deserves a 4. She didn't do much?



chloe reads all my posts so i gave her a 4 so she doesn't start having a bitchfit with me later on when she logs on

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> I think Dr. White is not getting an eight because of something wad wrote about him misusing his abilities and making mistakes in the mafia qt.



I think he got dragged for suiciding by voting viper

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 25, 2018)

So many kids here. Want to be tucked to bed and put to sleep?
The father service you never had?
PM me and we can work something out for a realistic fee

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 25, 2018)

Just so we clear kiss on forehead for goodnight is being charged extra

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 25, 2018)

And oh yeaaahh he posted that according to kaikaku picture after votes got locked, lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> And oh yeaaahh he posted that according to kaikaku picture after votes got locked, lol



which i assumed was a reference to his powers getting inherited by reznor?


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> so basically chloe




she was one of them yeah

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Kits was HILARIOUS in that game.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> which i assumed was a reference to his powers getting inherited by reznor?



It looked really funny if you consider he did suicide by voting viper 

I was so confused tbh lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> Kits was HILARIOUS in that game.


kits was on another planet that game

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> I think Dr. White is not getting an eight because of something wad wrote about him misusing his abilities and making mistakes in the mafia qt.


where lmao?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> kits was on another planet that game



she apparently went for the method acting and really RP'd her mugen role

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

funniest part of the game was me telling Mio to shoot Waffles in the mmo chat

and going to sleep

and waking up and seeing mio shot Zatch

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> where lmao?



DO YOU REALLY WANT ME TO FIND IT? WASTE MY TIME FOR YOU?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

"b-but ava, zatch said his PM was yellow"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> DO YOU REALLY WANT ME TO FIND IT? WASTE MY TIME FOR YOU?


yeh, I have no idea what you are talking about


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> yeh, I have no idea what you are talking about



OK. I will find it. You owe me nudes.


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> "b-but ava, zatch said his PM was yellow"





this was the dumbest fucking shit 


and he's still getting a high rating cuz >wad bias 


okay he played pretty well but w/e

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> @Melodie can you please log onto MM
> 
> im currently dealing with some nonsense over there



Don't notify me

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

mio still got an 8/10????


----------



## Melodie (Jan 25, 2018)

Dr.white is the only one allowed to join the 8/10 club

>Ava

Nah, surely not.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Didi said:


> this was the dumbest fucking shit
> 
> 
> and he's still getting a high rating cuz >wad bias
> ...


bruh he had our entire chat start suspecting he's the independent, it was beyond funny

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 25, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> "b-but ava, zatch said his PM was yellow"



I believed his yellow claim 

Thought he was pro town because he's been so active and such

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I believed his yellow claim
> 
> Thought he was pro town because he's been so active and such


this is why u lost the bet, always wrong

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 25, 2018)

wait what are these ratings?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Shiny said:


> wait what are these ratings?


nudes


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> this is why u lost the bet, always wrong



He wasn't a threat and was actually helpful


----------



## Magic (Jan 25, 2018)

Shiny said:


> wait what are these ratings?


You do not know

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

I thought there was more. This is the only thing I've found so far.

@Dr. White

 Your only real gaffe, along with Dr. White, was the failure to consider when attempting to bus Viper, forgetting that you votes against him don't actually count. So, that resulted in that disastrous 'Viper kills Dr. White' situation that resulted in leaving yourself alone.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Melodie said:


> But my role require me to guess the player's role, stand and their mafia alignment correctly to win the game!!!!!!


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> He wasn't a threat and was actually helpful


why didnt u protect me at night in that game?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> I thought there was more. This is the only thing I've found so far.
> 
> @Dr. White
> 
> Your only real gaffe, along with Dr. White, was the failure to consider when attempting to bus Viper, forgetting that you votes against him don't actually count. So, that resulted in that disastrous 'Viper kills Dr. White' situation that resulted in leaving yourself alone.


so then you owe me nudes?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Ohh you know what. maybe i'm thinking of reznor mentioning your gaffe in the mafia convo


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> why didnt u protect me at night in that game?



There have been a lot of people who needed protection tbh, could only heal one each night

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> There have been a lot of people who needed protection tbh, could only heal one each night


"you're not a priority ava stfu"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> nudes



here some nudes for ya

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> so then you owe me nudes?


GOT EM


----------



## Melodie (Jan 25, 2018)

She protected me, had her priorities right

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Shiny said:


> here some nudes for ya

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

yeaahhh, the argument on the day of the dead between reznor and white


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Melodie said:


> She protected me, had her priorities right


throw shade at me one more time and we're getting in a flame war right here, right now

i dare you


----------



## Melodie (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> throw shade at me one more time and we're getting in a flame war right here, right now
> 
> i dare you


@Shitwolf

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> yeaahhh, the argument on the day of the dead between reznor and white


i legit burst out laughing when i saw what I replied right under reznor's post

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 25, 2018)

@White Wolf

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> yeaahhh, the argument on the day of the dead between reznor and white


Yeah I was drunk and said I could believe Jojo being Mel, despite Rez being Mel. But that slip was completely inconsequential and just a faux paus.

Rez should killed Mugen, and let Trin misplay

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> i dare you


Don't make me kick you so far you'll be reading Naruto Forums in Cantonese.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Don't make me kick you so far you'll be reading Naruto Forums in Cantonese.


u just have something against me don't you


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

drama whore zatch linking drama and fights? color me shocked 


*Spoiler*: __ 



but thats why I love zatch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

I imagine Melodie is actually Khaleesi and Chloe's dupe that they use to smack talk Ava

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> "you're not a priority ava stfu"



Was hoping mafia would leave you alone after deleting so much stuff from you


----------



## Melodie (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> I imagine Melodie is actually Khaleesi and Chloe's dupe that they use to smack talk Ava


I'm sure they don't need a dupe to do that.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Was hoping mafia would leave you alone after deleting so much stuff from you


none of my abilities got deleted? 

that was jojo


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Melodie said:


> I'm sure they don't need a dupe to do that.


can confirm, they shit talk me everyday

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

MEL, BE HONEST. was jojo good at scum hunting, or was everyone just giving him info


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 25, 2018)

yo these kingdom hearts bosses are tossing my shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> MEL, BE HONEST. was jojo good at scum hunting, or was everyone just giving him info


Scumhunting what, the mafia roles were posted in my convo, and since mafia claimed the names, we know for a fact they're mafia.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> yo these kingdom hearts bosses are tossing my shit


how come my MMO was never deleted? i always wondered why


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 25, 2018)

Jojo is actually decent at it, but his reasoning is meh sometimes. Like getting a problem right on a math test because you knew how to do 40% of the problem and then just wrote in the right answer.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Scumhunting what, the mafia roles were posted in my convo, and since mafia claimed the names, we know for a fact they're mafia.



@JoJo 



I KNEW IT. WHY DID WAD GIVE HIM A GOOD RATING. HE PIGGYBACKED ON YOU. AAHHHH

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> how come my MMO was never deleted? i always wondered why


I told Waffles to do it like 3 times, but I mentioned once that Jojo might be a good target as well (I thought he was fishing for LD fodder and so was a lie detector), and so he went with the latter.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

zatch is the biggest instigator ever

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Jojo is actually decent at it, but his reasoning is meh sometimes. Like getting a problem right on a math test because you knew how to do 40% of the problem and then just wrote in the right answer.



His most impressive move was making that two minute vocaroo shittalking you lol.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> I told Waffles to do it like 3 times, but I mentioned once that Jojo might be a good target as well (I thought he was fishing for LD fodder and so was a lie detector), and so he went with the latter.


ah so it's waffles fault

makes sense

say no more


----------



## Melodie (Jan 25, 2018)

Nah he played well, a lot of his performance was how he convinced town to not lynch me /for now/, and he did fish out Waffles before he was culted. Though we teamed up on that one!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Scumhunting what, the mafia roles were posted in my convo, and since mafia claimed the names, we know for a fact they're mafia.


wowwwwwwwwwwwwwww

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

tbh i don't want to get into a flamewar with jojo. he can annihilate me

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> wowwwwwwwwwwwwwww


You think I/we knew that the Kitsune/Nighty role were mafia cuz of my dumb fake ability I described? No, I literally had their entire role in my pm

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> tbh i don't want to get into a flamewar with jojo. he can annihilate me


he has ur pics?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> His most impressive move was making that two minute vocaroo shittalking you lol.


oh yeah when we found out he has the voice of a prepubescent sickly girl.

Nothing beats Santi exposing him over his 18rengikupunch Luffy post though

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Melodie said:


> You think I/we knew that the Kitsune/Nighty role were mafia cuz of my dumb fake ability I described? No, I literally had their entire role in my pm


hey

im the one who found out kitsune was mafia when they tried using that carebear ability on me 

dont steal my credit

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> none of my abilities got deleted?
> 
> that was jojo



Have to check my pm why I never protected you, think I had too many options and got tired of it at some point

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 25, 2018)

Melodie said:


> You think I/we knew that the Kitsune/Nighty role were mafia cuz of my dumb fake ability I described? No, I literally had their entire role in my pm


I was trying so hard not mention certain shit because I thought you had my role, like you never mentioned one of my abilities was explicitly tied to Nighty, which is why town believing me made it all the more funnier.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> oh yeah when we found out he has the voice of a prepubescent sickly girl.
> 
> Nothing beats Santi exposing him over his 18rengikupunch Luffy post though


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

stelios imitating jayjay always made me die of laughter 

@Stelios

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> stelios imitating jayjay always made me die of laughter
> 
> @Stelios




that imitation was too good

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

pretty sure there was a point where me and stelios just went full jayjay mode and went back and forth arguing about henny bottles and women 

-.-

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 25, 2018)

"I edited it to make more sense"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 25, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> I was trying so hard not mention certain shit because I thought you had my role, like you never mentioned one of my abilities was explicitly tied to Nighty, which is why town believing me made it all the more funnier.


I wanted to be consistent with the fake ability I made up on d1 "only knowing alignment of the role" throughout the game  I am surprised town did not ask you to clarify on Chloe being cultist during the zombie day. That phase could have easily lost me the game both from bastard game perspective and the fact some of my cult members never voted.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> "I edited it to make more sense"



the first post you rated from that deja guy


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Melodie said:


> I wanted to be consistent with the fake ability I made up on d1 "only knowing alignment of the role" throughout the game  I am surprised town did not ask you to clarify on Chloe being cultist during the zombie day. That phase could have easily lost me the game both from bastard game perspective and the fact some of my cult members never voted.


"I played like shit but I got lucky"

its okay mel we understand

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Melodie said:


> I wanted to be consistent with the fake ability I made up on d1 "only knowing alignment of the role" throughout the game  I am surprised town did not ask you to clarify on Chloe being cultist during the zombie day. That phase could have easily lost me the game both from bastard game perspective and the fact some of my cult members never voted.



EXACTLY. which is why gin deserves a 2/10. if jojo had flipped indie cult, town would have had a chance. DAMN YOU, GINA


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

literally we lost because gin didn't vote and babby posted when dead


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> literally we lost because gin didn't vote and babby posted when dead





OH YEAH

I FUCKING DEADPOSTED ALL DAY SUPERHARD (along with Ava I think?) UNTIL WAD GOT SO FED UP HE ISSUED THAT WARNING


AND THEN BABBY DEADPOSTED
AND EVERYONE BLAMED ONLY HIM

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Melodie (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> EXACTLY. which is why gin deserves a 2/10. if jojo had flipped indie cult, town would have had a chance. DAMN YOU, GINA


I am not sure I think I'd still have won maybe after culting Mugen, and Mio finally receiving double vote power and night kill. Funnily enough my suggestion on lynching WAD would actually win u the game definitely, as you'd get an ultra kill which would definitely kill me.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Didi said:


> OH YEAH
> 
> I FUCKING DEADPOSTED ALL DAY SUPERHARD (along with Ava I think?) UNTIL WAD GOT SO FED UP HE ISSUED THAT WARNING
> 
> ...


LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

i was dying of laughter 
and yeah it was me  that did it with you 

the key is to break the rules and stop once the mod gives you a warning

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

do these work


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2018)

Melodie said:


> I am not sure I think I'd still have won maybe after culting Mugen, and Mio finally receiving double vote power and night kill. Funnily enough my suggestion on lynching WAD would actually win u the game definitely, as you'd get an ultra kill which would definitely kill me.




tfw I was contemplating killing WAF the night I killed panda

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> i was dying of laughter
> and yeah it was me  that did it with you
> ...








Zatch said:


> do these work




yes

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

That's because WAD said NO MORE POSTING.

two minutes later

Babby:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

also wasn't nighty the serial killer that killed 0 people in a month

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> stelios imitating jayjay always made me die of laughter
> 
> @Stelios





Didi said:


> that imitation was too good




remember when @jayjay³²  first appeared in the website how people thought he was the alt of Blue or something?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 25, 2018)

Best part about the CB mafia game was players not being shook like here and wanting me to be lynched d1 because they're afraid of being bamboozled.  

I can see why playing mafia on other sites is fun for some.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Melodie (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> also wasn't nighty the serial killer that killed 0 people in a month


Got revived and still forgot to kill anyone. Only killed jojo on literally the last phase

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 25, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Best part about the CB mafia game was players not being shook like here and wanting me to be lynched d1 because they're afraid of being bamboozled.
> 
> I can see why playing mafia on other sites is fun for some.



You had a strike of being d1 d2 for over a year. people said you were good at game but all I seen was your dead corpse for many months.


----------



## Melodie (Jan 25, 2018)

Stelios said:


> You had a strike of being d1 d2 for over a year. people said you were good at game but all I seen was your dead corpse for many months.


To be fair some of these games I was completely inactive so fair enough, but yeah pretty much my point. Not sure if over a year though


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2018)

Melodie has never inactifagged in her entire life

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 25, 2018)

Didi said:


> tfw I was contemplating killing WAF the night I killed panda



I did consider protecting wad multiple times because I couldn't risk losing another staff at that time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JoJo (Jan 25, 2018)

I’m good at mafia cause I’m good at scumhunting cause I can make good connections and assert myself well

I’m shit at everything else

But mafianiggers beware. I’m comin for yer ass

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stelios (Jan 25, 2018)

JoJo said:


> I’m good at mafia cause I’m good at scumhunting cause I can make good connections and assert myself well
> 
> I’m shit at everything else
> 
> But mafianiggers beware. I’m comin for yer ass



Did you tell this to your mom?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JoJo (Jan 25, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Did you tell this to your mom?


:luc:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 25, 2018)

Seem like ya had fun. Fuck off with your fun.


----------



## Magic (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Shizune (Jan 25, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Best part about the CB mafia game was players not being shook like here and wanting me to be lynched d1 because they're afraid of being bamboozled.
> 
> I can see why playing mafia on other sites is fun for some.



Girl the saddest thing is modding a game and seeing your mafia faction be like, "Ooh we should kill X first because they're good at scumhunting." Like girl you're really tryna kill my dayphase activity ain't you

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Shizune (Jan 25, 2018)

@Aries do you remember when I chased you around for 2 months asking if Naruto Mafia was still starting in December, and you would ignore me 2 out of 3 times then begrudgingly answer yes when cornered, then it didn't start in December?

Sis all I'm asking is we not do that again in 2018

Is Naruto Mafia still starting in February or not?

I'm asking because if it's not, I'm gonna host the first Chuunin Exams game in February

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 25, 2018)

Shizune said:


> @Aries do you remember when I chased you around for 2 months asking if Naruto Mafia was still starting in December, and you would ignore me 2 out of 3 times then begrudgingly answer yes when cornered, then it didn't start in December?
> 
> Sis all I'm asking is we not do that again in 2018
> 
> ...


Are you his probation officer? 

@Aries you going back to prison.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 25, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Girl the saddest thing is modding a game and seeing your mafia faction be like, "Ooh we should kill X first because they're good at scumhunting." Like girl you're really tryna kill my dayphase activity ain't you



Well town can't win if they only have a handful of helpful players and an army of lurkers.

I say, if that situation exists and mafia can properly capitalize on it, they deserve to win.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 25, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Are you his probation officer?
> 
> @Aries you going back to prison.



Girl I'm just not trying to have a repeat of December when I deleted signups for my holiday game because Aries said that's when he was hosting Naruto mafia. I'm tired of Aries stopping my bag!


----------



## Shizune (Jan 25, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Well town can't win if they only have a handful of helpful players and an army of lurkers.
> 
> I say, if that situation exists and mafia can properly capitalize on it, they deserve to win.



Welcome to NF, where about 1 in 5 players is actually decent

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 25, 2018)

Don't get me wrong I'm not being arrogant right now, my reads as town are so laughably bad it's become a meme to me. Like I'll post this whole ass color coded list confident as fuck, and then look back on it at the end of the game and be like, "mess"


----------



## Magic (Jan 25, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Girl I'm just not trying to have a repeat of December when I deleted signups for my holiday game because Aries said that's when he was hosting Naruto mafia. I'm tired of Aries stopping my bag!


 I don't think it's a top priority for him, especially considering he put up a sign up for another game. 
zzz


----------



## Santí (Jan 25, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> oh yeah when we found out he has the voice of a prepubescent sickly girl.



Doesn’t it just make your kokoro go “doki doki”?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 25, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I don't think it's a top priority for him, especially considering he put up a sign up for another game.
> zzz



Then this is his chance to say it's not happening in February


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 25, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Welcome to NF, where about 1 in 5 players is actually decent



There are towns and towns though. Like Dressrosa and Ace Attorney were games that I hosted where town absolutely rocked (they won the first, and only lost the second because Wad played the blending game of his life). RWBY and Favorites V were games where town played like shit (they lost the first, and won the second because the game was random af).

In some games, you have a nucleus of good townies debating, and a bunch of ones paying attention and making informed votes, while the lurkers are the minority. In others, you have half the town lurking, and maybe 1-2 debating. There really is a difference.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Then this is his chance to say it's not happening in February


How was your birthday? What did you do?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## NO (Jan 25, 2018)

>tfw we will never know my true rating in CB Mafia 2 since I got WAD banned

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 25, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Don't get me wrong I'm not being arrogant right now, my reads as town are so laughably bad it's become a meme to me. Like I'll post this whole ass color coded list confident as fuck, and then look back on it at the end of the game and be like, "mess"



Participating in the discussion and having a critical mind are more important than reading people, imo.

I'm really bad at reading people myself, but I try to be a voice of reason.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 25, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> >tfw we will never know my true rating in CB Mafia 2 since I got WAD banned



I think he's back tomorrow.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> >tfw we will never know my true rating in CB Mafia 2 since I got WAD banned


He's posting them all tomorrow, that's what he told me.


----------



## Santí (Jan 25, 2018)

Tfw 6pm and just waking up out of bed.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 25, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Then this is his chance to say it's not happening in February


I thought he retired.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 25, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I thought he retired.



He did? He has a game open for sign ups.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> How was your birthday? What did you do?



Aw, thanks so much for asking Ava. By the way, I really appreciated everyones' birthday wishes. Brought a smile to my face.

I spent my birthday with my family, which was big for me because like half my family is dead now and the other half I'd fallen out with over the past few years. Over the past month or two I've been reconnecting with my family, so this was the first birthday I've spent with them in like 4 years. It was really, really nice.

Besides that I've been dieting really hard since the new year started, so my birthday was all about food from the moment I woke up until I fell asleep eating chocolate in my bed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Aw, thanks so much for asking Ava. By the way, I really appreciated everyones' birthday wishes. Brought a smile to my face.
> 
> I spent my birthday with my family, which was big for me because like half my family is dead now and the other half I'd fallen out with over the past few years. Over the past month or two I've been reconnecting with my family, so this was the first birthday I've spent with them in like 4 years. It was really, really nice.
> 
> Besides that I've been dieting really hard since the new year started, so my birthday was all about food from the moment I woke up until I fell asleep eating chocolate in my bed.


Glad you have a good birthday.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 25, 2018)

Stelios said:


> So many kids here. Want to be tucked to bed and put to sleep?
> The father service you never had?
> PM me and we can work something out for a realistic fee



I'm interested


----------



## Magic (Jan 25, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> He did? He has a game open for sign ups.


He probably wants to go out on a high note? I have no idea.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 25, 2018)

Fuck it I'ma just post signups then


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 25, 2018)

Clash of Host when?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Clash of Host when?


What's this?


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2018)

RemChu said:


> He probably wants to go out on a high note? I have no idea.




Optimistic
Aries is never going to retire

he might post games with the note 'this is my final game, my magnum opus, my high note to end my career'
but it will never be true


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> What's this?


Myself, and several others make roles for a game, and you guys play it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 25, 2018)

I already said I'm too busy to manage it. At most I can provide a little help from time to time.

But if we really want to get this game going, one of you guys need to take the job.

Someone needs to balance the roles, someone needs to host the game, and someone needs to manage the roles already submitted and decide when it's time to roll. Not necessarily the same person doing them all.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 25, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I already said I'm too busy to manage it. At most I can provide a little help from time to time.
> 
> But if we really want to get this game going, one of you guys need to take the job.



Honestly I can take it over, I would just need someone to help me settle in. Since I joined the QT I just keep asking questions about what type of roles we still need and whatnot and nobody is answering.


----------



## Aries (Jan 25, 2018)

@Shizune late Feb. Early march my Naruto. I want a simple tune up game 1st. Do your game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 25, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Honestly I can take it over, I would just need someone to help me settle in. Since I joined the QT I just keep asking questions about what type of roles we still need and whatnot and nobody is answering.



Ok check the convo, I made a list of tasks. Honestly it might be better if multiple people balance the roles, not just one.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 25, 2018)

Well yeah, I have been asking about roles and what not trying to get the roles in order but no one answers. I can help host and balance and my roles are in. I think we can get it done and running by February?


----------



## NO (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> He's posting them all tomorrow, that's what he told me.





jayjay³² said:


> >tfw we will never know my *true *rating in CB Mafia 2 since I got WAD banned



I'm getting spite rated. -.-

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NO (Jan 25, 2018)

I honestly don't even deserve a spite rating. I snitched on WAD because he snitched on me first. Like, how you gonna punish me for something you started, WhatADrag? -.-


----------



## Shizune (Jan 25, 2018)

Aries said:


> @Shizune late Feb. Early march my Naruto. I want a simple tune up game 1st. Do your game



Ok let's make a bet, if you miss your start date again you have to send me nudes

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 25, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> I honestly don't even deserve a spite rating. I snitched on WAD because he snitched on me first. Like, how you gonna punish me for something you started, WhatADrag? -.-



Next time use the report button imo.


----------



## NO (Jan 25, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Next time use the report button imo.


Lmao. 

Nah, dog. 

That ain't me, that's not how I do business with WAD. 

He's like my bestie, but he tried flexing on me, so I got him banned.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> I snitched on WAD because he snitched on me first.


?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Next time use the report button imo.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 25, 2018)

Fair enough. Friends don't report friends.

Random people you barely care about though... That's another story.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

No what I meant is the report button is very cowardly because it's anonymous. If you want to get someone in trouble, you should have the stones to let everyone know that you were responsible, like how jayjay did.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NO (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> ?


It's just basic chess, Ava. Once you blunder, I punish it immediately. -.-


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> It's just basic chess, Ava. Once you blunder, I punish it immediately. -.-


Informative. -.-


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> No what I meant is the report button is very cowardly because it's anonymous. If you want to get someone in trouble, you should have the stones to let everyone know that you were responsible, like how jayjay did.



The report button is to get a troublemaker modded not to win a cock measuring contest with them.

And the job of stop trouble belongs to the staff not to "everyone". They come in, stop the drama, take the trash out, and turn the place back to civilization.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The report button is to get a troublemaker modded not to win a cock measuring contest with them.
> 
> And the job of stop trouble belongs to the staff not to "everyone". They come in, stop the drama, take the trash out, and turn the place back to civilization.


You want to get a troublemaker modded?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

But yeah DDL, you took a clear joke post and actually gave a serious reply.


:shiro


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> You want to get a troublemaker modded?



Are you seeing any?


----------



## NO (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> Informative. -.-


You can ask him about it? No reason to bring it up here, as I have nothing against WAD and it would only make him look bad.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> But yeah DDL, you took a clear joke post and actually gave a serious reply.
> 
> 
> :shiro



Sorry I do that all the time

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm kind of bad with internet sarcasm tbh.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> You can ask him about it? No reason to bring it up here, as I have nothing against WAD and it would only make him look bad.


No it's between you guys I don't wanna know.

Besides I'm tired of seeing NF drama everyday.

:shiro

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NO (Jan 25, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The report button is to get a troublemaker modded not to win a cock measuring contest with them.
> 
> And the job of stop trouble belongs to the staff not to "everyone". They come in, stop the drama, take the trash out, and turn the place back to civilization.


Nah, it's like...WAD and I do not have any beef. But, like, we beef? You know what I mean? 

Like, let's say I'm the DEA and I've been helping WAD push out product in the underground for years. Then, one random night, he goes and tells his goons he's got a DEA bro pulling some strings for him. In response, I file some papers and throw him under the bus to clear myself.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The report button is to get a troublemaker modded not to win a cock measuring contest with them.
> 
> And the job of stop trouble belongs to the staff not to "everyone". They come in, stop the drama, take the trash out, and turn the place back to civilization.



This isn't always true. I've heard of some mods who keep trolls around because they themselves find them risible.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> This isn't always true. I've heard of some mods who keep trolls around because they themselves find them risible.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


>



When are you going to admit that DDJ is your dupe?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> This isn't always true. I've heard of some mods who keep trolls around because they themselves find them risible.



Well the system doesn't always work in practice unfortunately.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> When are you going to admit that DDJ is your dupe?


Lady J is in fact my girlfriend Jessica.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> Lady J is in fact my girlfriend Jessica.



If you actually isolate your interactions together and read them under the assumption he's your dupe, 

it all makes sense

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NO (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> This isn't always true. I've heard of some mods who keep trolls around because they themselves find them risible.


Why would a mod tell you this?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> If you actually isolate your interactions together and read them under the assumption he's your dupe,
> 
> it all makes sense


I do regret revealing that I enjoy fingers up my butt that one time in the Country Club, that was foolish.

Also I need to talk to my parents again so I can be given their inheritance.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Why would a mod tell you this?





someone admitted it today, too.


----------



## Santí (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> How was your birthday? What did you do?





Shizune said:


> Aw, thanks so much for asking Ava. By the way, I really appreciated everyones' birthday wishes. Brought a smile to my face.
> 
> I spent my birthday with my family, which was big for me because like half my family is dead now and the other half I'd fallen out with over the past few years. Over the past month or two I've been reconnecting with my family, so this was the first birthday I've spent with them in like 4 years. It was really, really nice.
> 
> Besides that I've been dieting really hard since the new year started, so my birthday was all about food from the moment I woke up until I fell asleep eating chocolate in my bed.





Ava said:


> Glad you have a good birthday.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> someone admitted it today, too.


what do you mean by riseable? that the troll will improve?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Do not worry Santi, I will ask you how your birthday is when that day comes.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> what do you mean by riseable? that the troll will improve?



_risible_ means something that provokes laughter. 


you are a drama whore


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> _risible_ means something that provokes laughter.


Which staffer told you this?


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 25, 2018)

Oh @Shizune I didn't know it was your birthday. Happy belated birthday, hun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 25, 2018)

I haven't checked the Convo thread in a while and now I feel out of the loop.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I haven't checked the Convo thread in a while and now I feel out of the loop.



We've had a lot of drama, and I wish you'd have been here to curtail it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 25, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I haven't checked the Convo thread in a while and now I feel out of the loop.



We are discussing what will happen first, you hosting FMA or Wad posting the CB ratings.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> We are discussing what will happen first, you hosting FMA or Wad posting the CB ratings.



WAD has had the two weeks to write them. I really, really hope he posts all of them this weekend

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 25, 2018)

I for one, am hyped for seeing Wad explaining why he didn't do it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I for one, am hyped for seeing Wad explaining why he didn't do it.



"i was banned so i wasn't a member so i didn't have to think about nf"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

wad didnt start writiing them yet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NO (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> wad didnt start writiing them yet


You talking to WAD right now?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> You talking to WAD right now?


i mean hes the host of the mafia game im in so yes


----------



## NO (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> i mean hes the host of the mafia game im in so yes


>playing non-NF mafia
yikes


----------



## Shiny (Jan 25, 2018)

Do you know when you can't talk bad about a serie because you never watched, so you start watching it to talk bad about it but it sucks so fcking much you quit for one month after each episode? 

Holy shit syfy has some garbage shows  that i have no idea why they have more than one season


----------



## NO (Jan 25, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Do you know when you can't talk bad about a serie because you never watched, so you start watching it to talk bad about it but it sucks so fcking much you quit for one month after each episode?
> 
> Holy shit syfy has some garbage shows  that i have no idea why they have more than one season


>watching syfy after scifi died
yikes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Do you know when you can't talk bad about a serie because you never watched, so you start watching it to talk bad about it but it sucks so fcking much you quit for one month after each episode?
> 
> Holy shit syfy has some garbage shows  that i have no idea why they have more than one season



I'm OK with The Magicians. It has a list of problems, but I watch it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Santí (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> you are a drama whore



Drama? Nothing so small.

I want complete and all-out war in the Chatterbox. Armageddon itself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Santi said:


> Drama? Nothing so small.
> 
> I want complete and all-out war in the Chatterbox. Armageddon itself.



you are a megalomaniac

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Santí (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> you are a megalomaniac



They made me this way. I wasn’t always like this...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Santi said:


> They made me this way. I wasn’t always like this...



How shall we initiate this CB war?


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> I'm OK with The Magicians. It has a list of problems, but I watch it.


I loved the book series but I'm afraid to watch the series.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I loved the book series but I'm afraid to watch the series.



Need to read the books. I've heard from a lot of people who liked them that they've enjoyed the show. The pacing is very fast, and compared to a 1k+ series, that's a detriment, I know they made Julia's story parallel in the show, which it isn't in the books, and everyone has said that was a great decision. The author also said that the actors are mostly exactly how he envisaged the characters (but then again, why would he say otherwise and risk the money to tank the show lol).


----------



## Santí (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> How shall we initiate this CB war?



First we free Aiyanah.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Santi said:


> First we free Aiyanah.



How long is the ban for?


----------



## Santí (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> How long is the ban for?



Haven't heard anything, but the fact that it's in effect is a detriment to my plans.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

You know there's a mod reading the thread right at this very second? Just got one of my posts rated by them.

So they are gonna read about your plan.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> You know there's a mod reading the thread right at this very second? Just got one of my posts rated by them.
> 
> So they are gonna read about your plan.



LIKE SANTI EVER ELABORATES. vague santi is vague


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> LIKE SANTI EVER ELABORATES. vague santi is vague


I see.

I refuse to participate in any CB wars, feel free to take my spot instead Zatch. I'm sure you will be a talented warrior in Santi's crusade.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> I see.
> 
> I refuse to participate in any CB wars, feel free to take my spot instead Zatch. I'm sure you will be a talented warrior in Santi's crusade.



You don't care that Chloe's becoming a supermod?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> You don't care that Chloe's becoming a supermod?


Wat?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> Wat?



Santi pm'd me. that's what the war is about. that's why he wants old veterans like aiyanah to help stop her modship.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> Santi pm'd me. that's what the war is about. that's why he wants old veterans like aiyanah to help stop her modship.



1) Chloe never posts.

2) You don't go from regular member to a supermod.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


> 1) Chloe never posts.
> 
> 2) You don't go from regular member to a supermod.



Join the war to stop this miscarriage of justice!


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> Join the war to stop this miscarriage of justice!


No thank you

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 25, 2018)



Reactions: Old 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Ava said:


>



I thought you weren't going to be on tonight. Why aren't we doing 5-person mafia?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> I thought you weren't going to be on tonight. Why aren't we doing 5-person mafia?



I dont really feel like posting in the Cb at the moment sorry bruh 

and gina isnt even online anyways so thats one of our players gone

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 25, 2018)

How I feel vasto would be every host gave him vigilante/serial killer roles

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Aries said:


> How I feel vasto would be every host gave him vigilante/serial killer roles



he has such a unique weapon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2018)

@Zatch 

are you online?


----------



## Legend (Jan 26, 2018)

Hello Buttholes


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> @Zatch
> 
> are you online?



I am now


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

Zatch said:


> I am now


Head into flash fiction


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> Head into flash fiction





do i even want to see what awaits me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 26, 2018)

OHH I'M GOING TO READ IT

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

Zatch said:


> do i even want to see what awaits me


I meant read my story


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 26, 2018)

HELLA HELLA HELLAAAAA 

masterpeice 101 right there. give this man his points!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 26, 2018)

omg the critiques of this will be glorious. afg is going to think we sabotaged his section

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

Luc is gonna destroy me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 26, 2018)

i can't even. the best part is they CANNOT NOT give you points

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

KING ZATCH!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

Zatch said:


> i can't even. the best part is they CANNOT NOT give you points


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 26, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 26, 2018)

Nighty, Luc, Trinity, WAD, shit & Afg on that story.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 26, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

I think I'm gonna make every story revolve around king zatch regardless of what the topic is

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 26, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


>





Baba said:


>

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 26, 2018)

I still like that poem

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

Zatch said:


> I still like that poem


Im gonna give it a very high rating

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 26, 2018)

I am so ready for the critiques. you know one of them is going to hastily whip up a story so it's not just the two of us

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 26, 2018)

I still don't understand CB


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 26, 2018)

Baba said:


> I still don't understand CB



That is the reader's corner.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 26, 2018)

Baba, you have 666 messages and 4,666 likes given.


----------



## Baba (Jan 26, 2018)

Zatch said:


> That is the reader's corner.


It's the Nigerian Embassy >_>



Zatch said:


> Baba, you have 666 messages and 4,666 likes given.


And?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 26, 2018)

Baba said:


> It's the Nigerian Embassy >_>
> 
> 
> And?



No,  I mean - why'd you mention the CB when I linked you the reader's corner? what do you not get about the embassy? you can pretty much post whatever you want there, and i'm trying to organize monthly competitions with prizes, but participatory feedback has been low.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

How did Zatch linking a story from the Reader's Corner turn into a discussion about the CB?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 26, 2018)

It was a separate post that had nothing to do with Zatch's link

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 26, 2018)

the fuck is happening here now  ???


----------



## Avito (Jan 26, 2018)

what did @Zatch do now  ?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 26, 2018)

Mohit said:


> what did @Zatch do now  ?



a corpse. it was nice and cold.


----------



## Baba (Jan 26, 2018)

Zatch said:


> One never knows when the drama occurs. I, the king of Drama, was logged off after an admin insulted me and missed today's spectacle. YOU NEVER KNOW. but it's mostly about friendship and the journey.


 I'll kill you to become the new King of Drama

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 26, 2018)

Baba said:


> I'll kill you to become the new King of Drama



Please take my spot. Also, if you want to suggest some games you'd play for a prize of big avatar, sparkles, html, I can direct you to the thread.


----------



## Avito (Jan 26, 2018)

Zatch said:


> a corpse. it was nice and cold.


goddam bro you into some kiny stuff


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 26, 2018)

Mohit said:


> goddam bro you into some kiny stuff



I was trying to relate it back to the fiction contest theme of "cold." cadavers are cold.


----------



## Baba (Jan 26, 2018)

Zatch said:


> Please take my spot. Also, if you want to suggest some games you'd play for a prize of big avatar, sparkles, html, I can direct you to the thread.


Be more competitive 
I should make a thread there them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 26, 2018)

Then*


----------



## Avito (Jan 26, 2018)

Zatch said:


> I was trying to relate it back to the fiction contest theme of "cold." cadavers are cold.


And you like Cold so you like corpses too fucking necrophiliac

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 26, 2018)

Mohit said:


> And you like Cold so you like corpses too fucking necrophiliac



That was a good pun

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 26, 2018)

Zatch said:


> That was a good pun


Is pun is my middle name


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 26, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Is pun is my middle name



You have a lot of names.


----------



## Avito (Jan 26, 2018)

Zatch said:


> You have a lot of names.


Indeed even I myself can't remember them all


----------



## Shizune (Jan 26, 2018)

This is a WHOLE bop.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 26, 2018)

COME ON NOW.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> 2) You don't go from regular member to a supermod.



It's happened before.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 26, 2018)

Time to apply for Admin then


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 26, 2018)

@Shizune I see your Nicki Minaj and I raise you Alaska Thunderfuck.


Her verse in this is fucking lit.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 26, 2018)

It's like 5 years later and Alaska is STILL rapping about Reddit.

I just...


----------



## Shizune (Jan 26, 2018)

Growth is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 26, 2018)

And there is no raising on Nicki at this point. This was the best verse of 2017.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 26, 2018)

Shizune said:


> It's like 5 years later and Alaska is STILL rapping about Reddit.
> 
> I just...


It mostly had to do with how Reddit treated her before and during All Stars 2. So it's only been like one year.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 26, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> It mostly had to do with how Reddit treated her before and during All Stars 2. So it's only been like one year.



I'm just saying, isn't it embarrassing to call out Reddit of all things? It goes without saying that nothing important gets said on Reddit.


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> No what I meant is the report button is very cowardly because it's anonymous. If you want to get someone in trouble, you should have the stones to let everyone know that you were responsible, like how jayjay did.




Agreed, like how I'm gonna get Ava banned 3 days from now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 26, 2018)

Didi said:


> Agreed, like how I'm gonna get Ava banned 3 days from now



Girl forget about Ava, let's focus on the real soon-to-be-returned evil here.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Shizune said:


> let's focus


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2018)

>filled with spelling mistakes

@Ava

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Girl forget about Ava, let's focus on the real soon-to-be-returned evil here.




I never focus on anything in my life


----------



## Shizune (Jan 26, 2018)

A BOP, and relevant!​


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2018)

>rapping about Reddit
yikes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 26, 2018)

Didi said:


> >rapping about Reddit
> yikes



Right, at least Nicki has the dignity to talk about her fake butt and fake hair!


----------



## Baba (Jan 26, 2018)

I gave these bitches two years, now your time's up
Bless her heart, she throwing shots but every line sucks


----------



## Shizune (Jan 26, 2018)

Baba said:


> I gave these bitches two years, now your time's up
> Bless her heart, she throwing shots but every line sucks



Please don't remind me of this, she said this 11 months ago because she was trying to roll out a fucking album. Then Remy heard Nicki was subbing her like this and released Shether, and Nicki delayed the album by a fucking YEAR.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 26, 2018)

In face, today marks one year since Nicki did her verse on Run Up where she says,

_About to drop an album, this is my fourth
_
The EMBARRASSMENT


----------



## Baba (Jan 26, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Please don't remind me of this, she said this 11 months ago because she was trying to roll out a fucking album. Then Remy heard Nicki was subbing her like this and released Shether, and Nicki delayed the album by a fucking YEAR.


It's okay. She will shine like this year never before.

One of my fav songs mainly because of this choreography xD


----------



## Shizune (Jan 26, 2018)

Bitch forget about Nicki's big no album having ass for a minute.


Get into an island BOP from my childhood.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 26, 2018)

Baba said:


> It's okay. She will shine like this year never before.
> 
> One of my fav songs mainly because of this choreography xD



Yeah the wait is hella worth. The bitch was really about to give us a half-rapping, half-singing island/tropical house themed album. Ain't nobody want that from the self-proclaimed queen of rap and her struggle vocals. Thank God Remy Ma bullied her into recording an actual rap album

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 26, 2018)

Like.

The ENTIRE album was really about to sound like this 

I CANNOT 

She was about to put this out and STILL call herself the queen of rap 

Thank GOD Remy went and pissed her off

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 26, 2018)

I just want to know why Nicki can't just release good music on her own. Why she gotta be bullied into it? I...


----------



## Shizune (Jan 26, 2018)

Like let's discuss GROWTH.


^ pre-Shether


^ post-Shether

"I gave these bitches 2 years, now your time's up" vs "When my album drop, these bitches gonna cry in the car"

It's a difference. I dunno why Remy thought it was a good idea to go and piss her off. She was happy making her trashy lil poppy songs. Now you gave her her motivation back. Dummy.


----------



## Baba (Jan 26, 2018)

I didn't even know who Remy was until she made a diss track on Nicki


----------



## Shizune (Jan 26, 2018)

Baba said:


> I didn't even know who Remy was until she made a diss track on Nicki



SPEAK ON IT.

That poor woman has been releasing rap music since the 90s and she's still out here clinging to Onika's name for RELEVANCE.

You can try your hardest to humiliate and degrade someone, but at the end of the day the talent is gonna speak for itself. If you don't actually have _it_, it's gonna be embarrassing down the line when you're remembered as the one who tried and failed.

Reminds me of something happening in this very section actually, hm...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 26, 2018)

I just need this album to not have any struggle bars on it. I like Trini Dem Girls, but the bitch really said "Pat pat on the kitty cat, he don't mess with them regulars"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 26, 2018)

This is deadass what the entire album needs to sound like.


----------



## Stelios (Jan 26, 2018)

Welcome to the digital face rape age. People are training AI bots to face swap pornstar faces with celebrity faces.
People are taking pictures from their crashes to make porn videos to fap to. 
Pretty soon all it will take to destroy a man or a woman by just creating some fake digital material and  by spreading it.
I was always an advocate for net neutrality but this shit needs to be regulated.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Welcome to the digital face rape age. People are training AI bots to face swap pornstar faces with celebrity faces.
> People are taking pictures from their crashes to make porn videos to fap to.
> Pretty soon all it will take to destroy a man or a woman by just creating some fake digital material and  by spreading it.
> I was always an advocate for net neutrality but this shit needs to be regulated.


you mean crushes
face swap 
and weird


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> It's happened before.


Who?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> Who?


Blue
Member to Smod to Admin

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

Didi said:


> >filled with spelling mistakes
> 
> @Ava


I didn't proof read it at all


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Blue
> Member to Smod to Admin


Why? What was so special about this Blue person?


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> Why? What was so special about this Blue person?




They thought he was a girl

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

Didi said:


> They thought he was a girl

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

giv smod I show bobs an vegana to you


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

White wolf gimmie control Over the CB


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> White wolf gimmie control Over the CB


Okay. Done.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Okay. Done.


Thanks. I will stop all future fights in there now.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Alyson Stoner looks so gorgeous here

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> Thanks. I will stop all future fights in there now.


Well, you start them  you stop them, pretty sound logic there.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Well, you start them  you stop them, pretty sound logic there.




You can't even name one time I started a CB fight


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> White wolf gimmie control Over the CB





White Wolf said:


> Okay. Done.





Ava said:


> Thanks. I will stop all future fights in there now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> You can't even name one time I started a CB fight


That one time you did that one thing, or that time with the thing, and let's not forget when you stuck the thing up the thing resulting in that one other thing.

Bad times, man. Bad times.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Alyson Stoner looks so gorgeous here


I remember when I first saw her in camp rock 2 

Also did you see her Super Bowl vid


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> That one time you did that one thing, or that time with the thing, and let's not forget when you stuck the thing up the thing resulting in that one other thing.
> 
> Bad times, man. Bad times.


That's what I thought, all I do is watch the cb fights


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


>


He gave me the power to lock threads in the cb


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> I remember when I first saw her in camp rock 2
> 
> Also did you see her Super Bowl vid


> looks it up
> sees she's 24

I had no idea

Fascinating... 

Alyson or Selena  hmm...


----------



## Baba (Jan 26, 2018)

Alyson Stoner 

I miss Step Up movies


----------



## Baba (Jan 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Alyson or Selena  hmm...


Selena is hotter 

but Alyson can Act, dance and sing


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> He gave me the power to lock threads in the cb



Can a normal mod give out power?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> > looks it up
> > sees she's 24
> 
> I had no idea
> ...


Watch her super bowl music video


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Baba said:


> Selena is hotter
> 
> but Alyson can Act, dance and sing


True 

Well they're both beautiful in their own way, Selena's got that youthful Spanish vibes, while Alyson's got that sparkling cuteness and *pow* ya know?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Can a normal mod give out power?


He has access to the admin Cp which is why he is able to add new emotes all the time.

So he gave me the power to lock threads


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> admin community


 

Not how you spell control panel.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Not how you spell control panel.


Autocorrect didn't like admin cp


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> He has access to the admin Cp which is why he is able to add new emotes all the time.
> 
> So he gave me the power to lock threads



Oh, I see


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> Autocorrect didn't like admin cp


Maybe I need to change your name to White Sheep


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Oh, I see


Which thread should I lock first?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Maybe I need to change your name to White Sheep


Give me my emote and u can change my name to whatever you want


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> Give me my emote and u can change my name to whatever you want


Tempting


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> Which thread should I lock first?



Just lock all of them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Just lock all of them


Wow I'm not a tyrant, I would never do that

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> Wow I'm not a tyrant, I would never do that


tfw first thing I did when getting control of Anbu was locking every single thread

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2018)

Lock all threads that aren't made by you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> tfw first thing I did when getting control of Anbu was locking every single thread


Tyrant mod 

Locking is a last resort in the CB, its a lax section


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> Wow I'm not a tyrant, I would never do that



>new thread 
>locked 
>say someone else locked it 

sounds fun


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> Tyrant mod
> 
> Locking is a last resort in the CB, its a lax section


Just wait until I take it over.


----------



## Baba (Jan 26, 2018)

Can I get an emote too? @White Wolf 

I have so many fluffy sheep emojis


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Just wait until I take it over.


You'll be giving everyone a week ban 

Please don't


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2018)

If ONE of you fucks gets to add an emote and it isn't , I'm hunting you down


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> >new thread
> >locked
> >say someone else locked it
> 
> sounds fun


I'm the type that would unlock threads that other staff members lock


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2018)

WAIT WHEN DID  GET RE-ADDED YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Baba said:


> Can I get an emote too? @White Wolf
> 
> I have so many fluffy sheep emojis


Send me everything in PM. 


Ava said:


> You'll be giving everyone a week ban
> 
> Please don't


I've never one week banned anyone.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Didi said:


> WAIT WHEN DID  GET RE-ADDED YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


I added it for Plat's bday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Send me everything in PM.
> 
> I've never one week banned anyone.


Right you just ask xiammes to do it for you


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> Right you just ask xiammes to do it for you


Basically.


----------



## Baba (Jan 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Send me everything in PM.


Okay Papi


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Basically.


Keep ur tyrant ass away from the cb


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 26, 2018)

@White Wolf  can you add that "  " emoji from Viole's site? That would be awesome

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> @White Wolf  can you add that "  " emoji from Viole's site? That would be awesome




I don't remember Viole's site but I'm gonna assume it's what Baba linked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

Call that emote : avalon


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

White wolf I'm gonna pm you 10 emotes 

Pick whichever one u like best and be a man of your word


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I don't remember Viole's site but I'm gonna assume it's what Baba linked



Correct

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> White wolf I'm gonna pm you 10 emotes
> 
> Pick whichever one u like best and be a man of your word


You're lucky Broki asked first.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> Call that emote : avalon



"Hehe" would be faster to type

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You're lucky Broki asked first.


Hey if you want me to be a cute German girl then I can do that, I am very good at roleplaying

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> Hey if you want me to be a cute German girl then I can do that, I am very good at roleplaying


Are you gonna call me daddy while you're at it?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Are you gonna call me daddy while you're at it?


If that's what it takes to get me what I want then sure


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> If that's what it takes to get me what I want then sure


Slide into my DMs little thang thang.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 26, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Slide into my DMs little thang thang.


After I finish eating breakfast, I can't sext on an empty stomach.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> After I finish eating breakfast, I can't sext on an empty stomach.


If you're like me  you'll be hungry again right after.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

UB is probably like  right about now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> UB is probably like  right about now


Subtle invitation. 


I approve.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Okay kids, it's time for some alone time with Broki, everyone else...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

Under Wolf is now official


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> Under Wolf is now official


It can never be, she's  taken by a harem of Indians called the 'vagene bobs association'


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> It can never be, she's  taken by a harem of Indians called the 'vagene bobs association'


She actually told me on discord she had a dream about her, Viole and mohit having a threesome


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 26, 2018)

White Broker

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> She actually told me on discord she had a dream about her, Viole and mohit having a threesome

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 26, 2018)

White Raven

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 26, 2018)

...wait what who said that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> She actually told me on discord she had a dream about her, Viole and mohit having a threesome



Screenshot or it didn't happen


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

White Melodie


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Screenshot or it didn't happen


Alright ill post screenshots


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> White Melodie


Only if there's a Dr. in the beginning of it.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Itachі (Jan 26, 2018)

hi guys

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

Itachі said:


> hi guys


Did your sectionban just end?


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> White Melodie


And as such the AntiChrist was born

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

I hope you're not here to cause drama again Itachi.


----------



## Itachі (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> Did your sectionban just end?



i think so 


Ava said:


> I hope you're not here to cause drama again Itachi.



i was never here to cause drama in the first place

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

@White Wolf when does wad get unbanned? I really want my rating in his game


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 26, 2018)

I really miss starting drama. It's been so long.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 26, 2018)

Great weather today ~

Hope it's gonna stay like that the next few days

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 26, 2018)

We should take over the Blender again sometime @Ava

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I really miss starting drama. It's been so long.


Remember our raids into the Blender

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

Whoa

We posted that at the same time

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Great weather today ~
> 
> Hope it's gonna stay like that the next few days


You always bring up the weather when u see the word drama


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 26, 2018)

I never received so many negs in one day. It was glorious.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

Anyways sinraven I will probably get banned for a month if I do that

Do u want me gone for a month?


----------



## Itachі (Jan 26, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Great weather today ~
> 
> Hope it's gonna stay like that the next few days



the weather here is nice too


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> Anyways sinraven I will probably get banned for a month if I do that
> 
> Do u want me gone for a month?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> You always bring up the weather when u see the word drama

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>


Me and sin are gonna raid the blender, you can't stop us because you have no authority in there


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 26, 2018)

People still post in the Blender?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 26, 2018)

What's the blender?


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> Anyways sinraven I will probably get banned for a month if I do that
> 
> Do u want me gone for a month?


Do you want the honest answer or the answer that pleases you?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> What's the blender?


The section with the least rules on nf


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Do you want the honest answer or the answer that pleases you?


Both


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> Both


Both are no

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

I didn't see that coming


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> Me and sin are gonna raid the blender, you can't stop us because you have no authority in there


Late reply sorry, I was filing for your section  ban from the blender 


You were saying?


----------



## Aries (Jan 26, 2018)

Ill give you guys the ratings you are waiting for

7.8/10

Too much shitposting


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Late reply sorry, I was filing for your section  ban from the blender
> 
> 
> You were saying?


If you keep giving me joke section and thread bans everyday, wont the staff assume I'm still breaking rules?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> If you keep giving me joke section and thread bans everyday, wont the staff assume I'm still breaking rules?


I haven't joke banned you a single time tho?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I haven't joke banned you a single time tho?


You thread banned me twice


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> You thread banned me twice


I've no recollection of this.  

What kind of monster abuses his powers to perform joke bans?


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> People still post in the Blender?




No

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I've no recollection of this.
> 
> What kind of monster abuses his powers to perform joke bans?


All the cb mod girls


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> All the cb mod girls


> All the cb mod girls
> Trin's an admin
> Night's a washed up retired admin
> Felt's an admin
> panda a gmod
> loz a gmod
> steph an smod


My god, the secret to getting ahead on NF is abusing Ava!


*thread bans you again*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2018)

Me lamenting the death of the Blender isn't funny, ava

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> My god, the secret to getting ahead on NF is abusing Ava!



Or you have to be a girl

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Or you have to be a girl


But pretending to be a guy is so fun though.


----------



## Aries (Jan 26, 2018)

CB is more or less the blender lite

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 26, 2018)

Never forget


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Aries said:


> CB is more or less the blender lite


The CB is (generally) a lot more welcoming / noob friendly than the blender ever was. 

The blender had a lot of ''intimidating'' egos that kept people away, least from my memories of it in '11-'12.

Though as far as the spam an shit goes, yeah, more or less.


----------



## Aries (Jan 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> The CB is (generally) a lot more welcoming / noob friendly than the blender ever was.
> 
> The blender had a lot of ''intimidating'' egos that kept people away, least from my memories of it in '11-'12.
> 
> Though as far as the spam an shit goes, yeah, more or less.



True, back in 2011 I recall going in there and not knowing if I was in NF or some secret 4Chan dimension. As Cubey says its just a circle jerk


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

@White Wolf can you get my fanclub section ban removed

I requested it like 4 months ago and forgot about it

Got linked to a post in there and can't read it


----------



## Itachі (Jan 26, 2018)

tbh a lot of blender regulars were alright but there were also a lot of cunts and half of the alright ones were okay with the cunts and enabled them. was fun to lurk in the threads though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2018)

Itachі said:


> tbh a lot of blender regulars were alright but there were also a lot of cunts and half of the alright ones were okay with the cunts and enabled them. was fun to lurk in the threads though.




because the cunts were funny
all you had to do to be accepted in the blender is post some good shit


that or happen to be a friend of some of the users already there


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 26, 2018)



Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Itachі (Jan 26, 2018)

Didi said:


> because the cunts were funny
> all you had to do to be accepted in the blender is post some good shit
> 
> that or happen to be a friend of some of the users already there



the second part is what irked me about it, if it was consistent then fair enough but it was retarded when some of the members tried to tout post quality whilst encouraging people that brought nothing to the table.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> @White Wolf can you get my fanclub section ban removed
> 
> I requested it like 4 months ago and forgot about it
> 
> Got linked to a post in there and can't read it


ask an admin

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2018)

Itachі said:


> the second part is what irked me about it, if it was consistent then fair enough but it was retarded when some of the members tried to tout post quality whilst encouraging people that brought nothing to the table.




I mean if they brought nothing to the table people would usually get disdain for them and tell them to fuck off anyway

it's just easier to get in if someone respected says "yo, it's alright, he's cool"


----------



## Aries (Jan 26, 2018)

-Post some edgy shit that screams notice me senpai

-???

-Profit in Blender


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

I only made one thread in the blender back then and it was just some trolling nonsense 

got like 6 negs and 3 reps to offset the negs


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

You deserved those negs but you didn't deserve those reps.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> You deserved those negs but you didn't deserve those reps.


 Basically, lel. 
One of the reps was from IK and the other two were just like pity 'rip dude... you fucked'

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Itachі (Jan 26, 2018)

is that susano-o guy still alive


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

Itachі said:


> is that susano-o guy still alive


damn you got ignored

You must be on everyone's ignore list

Can't say I blame them, you're just a troll


----------



## Itachі (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> damn you got ignored
> 
> You must be on everyone's ignore list
> 
> Can't say I blame them, you're just a troll



do you want me to tell everyone about your feelings for shizune?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

Itachі said:


> do you want me to tell everyone about your feelings for shizune?


Not sure what you're talking about but sure feel free to speak your mind


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 26, 2018)



Reactions: Old 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

Itachi don't start posting lies about me


----------



## Itachі (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> Not sure what you're talking about but sure feel free to speak your mind



i will spare you the embarrassment this time my friend 

just watch ur back when ur getting ur mocca in starbucks

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Itachі (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> Itachi don't start posting lies about me



What have you been doing these last two days

my name has been slandered, in the cafe, in the cb, on my profile..


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

Itachі said:


> What have you been doing these last two days
> 
> my name has been slandered, in the cafe, in the cb, on my profile..



Lets change the topic   

how is your day so far


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> Lets change the topic
> 
> how is your day so far


The weather is nice, a bit cold though.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> The weather is nice, a bit cold though.


same, a bit icy and stuff but not that bad overall


----------



## Itachі (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> Lets change the topic
> 
> how is your day so far



quite good tbh. 

how was urs


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

Itachі said:


> quite good tbh.
> 
> how was urs


Quite good

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

get a room you two


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> get a room you two


Come threadban us both


----------



## Itachі (Jan 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> get a room you two



we were only being friendly

i have to put up with your gay flirting with random nf girls every day smh


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

Jk only ban itachi


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> Come threadban us both





Ava said:


> Jk only ban itachi



I banned you, he can stay


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 26, 2018)

The weather is about as cold as my heart.


----------



## Aries (Jan 26, 2018)

The MafiaSpada's

1: White Wolf and Ava -Starrk and lilynette
2: Mr. Waffles-Barragan
3: Shizune-Harribel
4:-Ulquiorra
5: Rion-Nnoitora
6: WolfPrinceKiba-Grimmjow
7: Legend-Zommari
8: Dr. White-Szayel
9: Alwaysmind-Arrienero
10: Vasto-Yammy

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 26, 2018)

Aries said:


> 2: Mr. Waffles-Barragan



I'll just assume this is a good thing and live happily ever after.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Old 3


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 26, 2018)

Aries said:


> The MafiaSpada's
> 
> 1: White Wolf and Ava -Starrk and lilynette
> 2: Mr. Waffles-Barragan
> ...



Is this for the mafia movie reboot @Aries?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

Aries said:


> The MafiaSpada's
> 
> 1: White Wolf and Ava -Starrk and lilynette
> 2: Mr. Waffles-Barragan
> ...


I'm Starkk r-right?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

Please don't make me a half naked 8 year old girl


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'll just assume this is a good thing and live happily ever after.


Barragan is a grumpy old grandpa


----------



## Aries (Jan 26, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'll just assume this is a good thing and live happily ever after.



Yes



Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Is this for the mafia movie reboot @Aries?



QT movies first and then mayhaps do a bleach edit


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> Barragan is a grumpy old grandpa



I'm going with what I said in the post you quoted.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 26, 2018)

QT movies?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> I'm Starkk r-right?


You're my little German baby girl.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You're my little German baby girl.


----------



## Aries (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> Please don't make me a half naked 8 year old girl



The ending would be worth it. White Wolf having a flashback of wanting true companions and you telling him you will never enter the CB. You two will be together for the ends of time. 

11/10 ending insert the water works in the mafia community


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 26, 2018)

Never seen bleach before. But, I read up on the guy ya gave me. His weapon is bad ass.


----------



## Aries (Jan 26, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> QT movies?



Tarentino films first. Since it feels doable 1st

Resiviour dogs
Pulp fiction
Jackie brown
Kill Bill
Grindhouse
Inglorious Basterds
Django unclaimed
Hateful 8


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 26, 2018)

Itachі said:


> tbh a lot of* reader's corner* regulars were alright but there were also a lot of cunts and half of the alright ones were okay with the cunts and enabled them. was fun to lurk in the threads though.



agree with this perspicacious analysis.


----------



## Itachі (Jan 26, 2018)

Zatch said:


> agree with this perspicacious analysis.



dog u overreacted in that thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 26, 2018)

Itachі said:


> dog u overreacted in that thread



You read the convo? How'd you know to look there?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Itachі (Jan 26, 2018)

Zatch said:


> You read the convo? How'd you know to look there?



i sometimes lurk in the reader's corner

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Itachі said:


> i sometimes lurk in the reader's corner


Code for: Ava sent it to me on SC

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 26, 2018)

Itachі said:


> i sometimes lurk in the reader's corner



Someone obviously tipped you off.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Itachі (Jan 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Code for: Ava sent it to me on SC





Zatch said:


> Someone obviously tipped you off.



nah legit lmao

i went on there and normally i would have clicked off after reading the last few posts but i read through the last two pages instead

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 26, 2018)

Why did Lauren rate my poem funny? Not nice.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 26, 2018)

Itachі said:


> nah legit lmao
> 
> i went on there and normally i would have clicked off after reading the last few posts but i read through the last two pages instead



OK. what was your take? why'd you think I overreacted? what did you think about his response when we had our quarrel?


----------



## Itachі (Jan 26, 2018)

Zatch said:


> OK. what was your take? why'd you think I overreacted? what did you think about his response when we had our quarrel?



like he only made one comment about 'taking the piss'

then u got very defensive in my eyes and started seeing seeing shit he didn't necessarily mean

as for his responses he was pretty tame for the way u went at him imo

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 26, 2018)

Itachі said:


> like he only made one comment about 'taking the piss'
> 
> then u got very defensive in my eyes and started seeing seeing shit he didn't necessarily mean
> 
> as for his responses he was pretty tame for the way u went at him imo



That's because he already looks like an asshole and an ignorant fool because of the trap I laid. He can't have newcomers come in and post without him fluffing his feathers. And he didn't respond to my argument - he realized he couldn't. Instead, he said I had "brain problems" which is a sad attempt at moving the conversation in a different direction. Now I see why he's so widely hated.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Itachі (Jan 26, 2018)

Zatch said:


> That's because he already looks like an asshole and an ignorant fool because of the trap I laid. He can't have newcomers come in and post without him fluffing his feathers. And he didn't respond to my argument - he realized he couldn't. Instead, he said I had "brain problems" which is a sad attempt at moving the conversation in a different direction. Now I see why he's so widely hated.



dog he only thought that ur entry was maybe taking the piss because it was a poem and a short one at that. he never attacked u or anything, it was like one line yo


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 26, 2018)

Itachі said:


> dog he only thought that ur entry was maybe taking the piss because it was a poem and a short one at that. he never attacked u or anything, it was like one line yo



I get what you're saying, and it's fine. I may have overreacted, but still - complaining that a POEM is short? Is he discrediting the entire haiku/tanka/i could list more styles of poetry? that's a dumb as fuck opinion to have. one FEATURE of poetry is that poets can manipulate words so that 30 words are more impactful than reading 100 pages. i don't feel the need to have any critique from a myopic moron like that.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 26, 2018)

Man take that blender bullshit on somewhere else, please.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 26, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Man take that blender bullshit on somewhere else, please.



This isn't from the Blender.


----------



## Itachі (Jan 26, 2018)

Zatch said:


> I get what you're saying, and it's fine. I may have overreacted, but still - complaining that a POEM is short? Is he discrediting the entire haiku/tanka/i could list more styles of poetry? that's a dumb as fuck opinion to have. one FEATURE of poetry is that poets can manipulate words so that 30 words are more impactful than reading 100 pages. i don't feel the need to have any critique from a myopic moron like that.



i think this is the first time i've seen u mad 

u deserve it, u tried to bait the guy in the first place with a dud entry


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 26, 2018)

Itachі said:


> i think this is the first time i've seen u mad
> 
> u deserve it, u tried to bait the guy in the first place with a dud entry



Actually, no. I didn't try to bait. I sincerely saw no problem posting a 120 word poem to the contest. No one who knows something about literature can say that. And the guy clearly has no idea about literary minimalism if he's ENCOURAGING you to FORCE yourself to write to the maximum. I just hate people like that who think they're well-read but are evidently ignorant of literary traditions. His opinion is not the defining paragon, and he needs to not be cuddled by members so that he thinks he's hot shit.


----------



## Itachі (Jan 26, 2018)

Zatch said:


> Actually, no. I didn't try to bait. I sincerely saw no problem posting a 120 word poem to the contest. No one who knows something about literature can say that. And the guy clearly has no idea about literary minimalism if he's ENCOURAGING you to FORCE yourself to write to the maximum. I just hate people like that who think they're well-read but are evidently ignorant of literary traditions. His opinion is not the defining paragon, and he needs to not be cuddled by members so that he thinks he's hot shit.





> AFG warned me about you, so I copied a poem from a nobel laureate to see if you were capable of dispensing any positive criticism to a newcomer, like myself



and u said it was a trap five minutes ago


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> I'm Starkk r-right?



Think that you're the loli

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 26, 2018)

Itachі said:


> and u said it was a trap five minutes ago



It wouldn't have been a trap if

1) he had the courtesy to @ me with his reservations, considering there were over 40 hours before the deadline.
2) not complained about the quality of the poem with his insinuation of "taking the piss"


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Think that you're the loli


Are you into lolis ?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 26, 2018)

This is exactly what I did.

deepfakeapp told Motherboard

and was not surprised by the result.


----------



## Itachі (Jan 26, 2018)

Zatch said:


> It wouldn't have been a trap if
> 
> 1) he had the courtesy to @ me with his reservations, considering there were over 40 hours before the deadline.
> 2) not complained about the quality of the poem with his insinuation of "taking the piss"



i don't think he tried to talk behind ur back or anything though? he was just talking about you in a relevant thread and wasn't really attacking u imo.

i think it would have been fine if u responded normally lol

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Itachі (Jan 26, 2018)

pls don't talk about lolis

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 26, 2018)

Oh. It just sounds like some blender shit.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> Are you into lolis ?



Lolis are cute

Reactions: Lewd 5


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

Itachi lurks the Reader's corner often. Not sure why anyone thinks he was linked to that thread.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Itachі (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> Itachi lurks the Reader's corner often. Not sure why anyone thinks he was linked to that thread.



i only lurk it sometimes, i'm not a stupid geek

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> Itachi lurks the Reader's corner often. Not sure why anyone thinks he was linked to that thread.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Lolis are cute


So are you

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Itachі (Jan 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> So are you



CAGE THIS MAN

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Itachі said:


> CAGE THIS MAN


You cannot stop what cannot be stopped

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Savage (Jan 26, 2018)

Melodie said:


> @Savage s tbh


  ???

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 26, 2018)

Oh a wild savage appeared

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Savage (Jan 26, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Oh a wild savage appeared


It's been a minute since I showed my face up in here


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 26, 2018)

Tfw the first lip-sync of RuPaul's Drag Race All Stars 3 was to a Nicki Minaj song 

@Shizune

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 26, 2018)

Savage said:


> It's been a minute since I showed my face up in here


A very long minute


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)



Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


>

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

Baba said:


>

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


>


Your title says LOL


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

Baba said:


> Your title says LOL


huh


----------



## Itachі (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> huh



Lion
Of
Lannister

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

Itachі said:


> Lion
> Of
> Lannister

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2018)

Aries said:


> Tarentino films first. Since it feels doable 1st
> 
> Resiviour dogs
> Pulp fiction
> ...




Reservoir Hosts
CR Fan Fiction
.
.
Bulletproof (Grindhouse is the joint feature, Death Proof is Tarantino's part)
Inactive Bastards
Vasto Unchained
Spiteful 8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2018)

Stelios said:


> This is new
> 
> where do you work homeboy




I'm the Operational Manager at a local Escape Room establishment
tonight I just did Host work there tho, which I also still do because I enjoy it very much


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Didi said:


> local Escape Room

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 26, 2018)

Didi said:


> I'm the Operational Manager at a local Escape Room establishment
> tonight I just did Host work there tho, which I also still do because I enjoy it very much



oh escape room

I know it's tempting but don't install a real gas poison trap on time out

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2018)

Stelios said:


> oh escape room
> 
> I know it's tempting but don't install a real gas poison trap on time out




They just run out of oxygen


----------



## Shizune (Jan 26, 2018)

so

many

PM notifications


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 26, 2018)

Didi said:


> I'm the Operational Manager at a local Escape Room establishment
> tonight I just did Host work there tho, which I also still do because I enjoy it very much


Did one about outer space for my cousin's birthday. It was a lot of fun, he wanted to do the newer Game Show styled one but we're having schedule conflicts so that's on hold for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 26, 2018)

Hey @Dragon D. Luffy so did you actually want to hand COH off to me? Because I don't mind taking charge, but if that's happening I'm gonna _really _take charge. I'm in the QT but I left the NF message because having the 2 different channels was annoying and the PM was getting spammy.

Also I understand there's some kind of voting process for roles, but I don't understand how that works.


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2018)

Didi said:


> I'm the Operational Manager at a local Escape Room establishment
> tonight I just did Host work there tho, which I also still do because I enjoy it very much


I did not know this was a thing.
Just looked it up and they have it in my state o.o


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 26, 2018)

Didi said:


> I'm the Operational Manager at a local Escape Room establishment
> tonight I just did Host work there tho, which I also still do because I enjoy it very much



HOST WORK 

like you drink with the guests?!


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 26, 2018)

curious question, would there be any interest in game host cards?
bit of an eyesore that aries doesn't get something to immortalise him in a 600x400 image while everyone that plays his games does.
i'll just come up with metrics myself and post his i guess


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 26, 2018)

Got Dammit, being outside of this mafia game I truly know what it feels like to be a ghost. Great song btw.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

how about game player cards?


----------



## Shizune (Jan 26, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> curious question, would there be any interest in game host cards?
> bit of an eyesore that aries doesn't get something to immortalise him in a 600x400 image while everyone that plays his games does.
> i'll just come up with metrics myself and post his i guess



I'd be much more interested in this than player cards. No offense but I don't trust any one person to judge me as a player. Hosting is different.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> how about game player cards?


...expound?



Shizune said:


> I'd be much more interested in this than player cards. No offense but I don't trust any one person to judge me as a player. Hosting is different.


i used to do the judging of players myself but i'm so removed now that it makes no sense for me to do it.
so now people have to give me their own ratings and i just do the grunt work, i kinda like this setup shoulda done it before :/
got any measurable's to suggest for game hosts as a game host?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> ...expound?


Basically cards for players and the categories can be stuff like: how good are they as town, how good are they as mafia, how much do they post, how much do they troll ect ect


----------



## Shizune (Jan 26, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> ...expound?
> 
> i used to do the judging of players myself but i'm so removed now that it makes no sense for me to do it.
> so now people have to give me their own ratings and i just do the grunt work, i kinda like this setup shoulda done it before :/
> got any measurable's to suggest for game hosts as a game host?



Off the top of my head, here's what matters to me:

1. Balance
2. Creativity
3. Graphics/formatting
4. Consistency (following through on starting games, how frequently you host, how often you mess up actions etc)


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2018)

Zatch said:


> HOST WORK
> 
> like you drink with the guests?!



no lmao
I just check if everything's in order beforehand, greet them, explain the rules, give them hints if they want them, and reset the game afterwards
that's the hosts job

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> Basically cards for players and the categories can be stuff like: how good are they as town, how good are they as mafia, how much do they post, how much do they troll ect ect


man i swear if you were in arm's reach i would throttle you right now 



Shizune said:


> Off the top of my head, here's what matters to me:
> 
> 1. Balance
> 2. Creativity
> ...


i like these as a jumping off point
might add
- interest (for player interest once they are in the game)
- absurdity (might strictly be for aries though i have no clue what his games are like now (it's a positive metric))
- management (for those who can handle hosting ridiculous amounts of players)


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> man i swear if you were in arm's reach i would throttle you right now





What did I do to you fam?


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> What did I do to you fam?


wait no troll?
how is this suggestion different to the already existing cards?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> wait no troll?
> how is this suggestion different to the already existing cards?


I wasn't aware we already had these cards for mafia players.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 26, 2018)

ava

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> I wasn't aware we already had these cards for mafia players.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

Oh nice that thread looks so cool


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

is it too late to get one?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> is it too late to get one?



thread is open until next wednesday, i believe


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2018)

Zatch said:


> thread is open until next wednesday, i believe


are u getting a card?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 26, 2018)

Ava said:


> are u getting a card?



yeah, i'd like to. i need to think of my stats and stock image.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 26, 2018)

can ya'll ningens nominate in the award thread?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 26, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> can ya'll ningens nominate in the award thread?



I would if I could


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> can ya'll ningens nominate in the award thread?


Ok


----------



## Aries (Jan 26, 2018)

Didi said:


> Reservoir Hosts
> CR Fan Fiction
> .
> .
> ...



Jackie Brown will be Underworld Broker

kill bill will be something Meta Bill


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2018)

Eating a bagel in the dark when I bite my lower lip. Continue eating, after I'm done I think to myself, mmm my lower lip has a lot of melted butter on it.

Turn on light im like bleeding steadily from my lower lip. 



My blood tastes like butter.

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 27, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Eating a bagel in the dark when I bite my lower lip. Continue eating, after I'm done I think to myself, mmm my lower lip has a lot of melted butter on it.
> 
> Turn on light im like bleeding steadily from my lower lip.
> 
> ...


Are you open for bloodletting appointments?


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Are you open for bloodletting appointments?


Nah it just taste like iron. 

but blood+melted butter tastes ok :0


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 27, 2018)

Now I feel like dr white. Dead and waiting

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2018)

Actually nevermind, blood from my lips tastes really sweet


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2018)

new kink


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm steel bleeding wtf

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

Am I the only one uncomfortable listening to someone talk about licking his gash? BODY HORROR


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Zatch said:


> Am I the only one uncomfortable listening to someone talk about licking his gash? BODY HORROR


Yes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2018)

its not a gash wtf?

You putting that imagery in your own head.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Yes.



sicko.



RemChu said:


> its not a gash wtf?
> 
> You putting that imagery in your own head.



IT'S BEEN BLEEDING FOR AN HOUR. IT HAS TO BE A DEEP CUT.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Zatch said:


> sicko.
> 
> 
> 
> IT'S BEEN BLEEDING FOR AN HOUR. IT HAS TO BE A DEEP CUT.


Maybe he just lacks some Vitamin K.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2018)

I licked the area and it started to bleed again.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2018)

It tastes really good.


----------



## Aries (Jan 27, 2018)

Saw some great dancing today but man was it long. 4 hours and only 2 good songs played


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

Aries said:


> Saw some great dancing today but man was it long. 4 hours and only 2 good songs played



at da club?


----------



## Baba (Jan 27, 2018)

RemChu said:


> It tastes really good.


Is that Kristen Stewart?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> Is that Kristen Stewart?


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2018)

Zatch said:


> sicko.
> 
> 
> 
> IT'S BEEN BLEEDING FOR AN HOUR. IT HAS TO BE A DEEP CUT.


Blood coagulates, that's impossibiru


----------



## NO (Jan 27, 2018)

Where does RemChu find this stuff? Lmfao.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

Gay clubs play the _worst _music. It's all EDM and house music with no words. I remember being livid because when Rake It Up came out it was huge and you could hear it bumping out of the straight clubs as you walked by, but the gay clubs ignored it. Meanwhile they're still playing Please Don't Stop The Music remixes. I just...


----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

Oh my god they deleted the Colosseum.

I wasn't ready. That section is so nostalgic for me. I'm having so many feelings right now.
​

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Oh my god they deleted the Colosseum.
> 
> I wasn't ready. That section is so nostalgic for me. I'm having so many feelings right now.
> ​


----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

I know I can still read it, but it's officially over now. I spent all this time hoping for a revival.
​


----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

Where @Dragon D. Luffy at


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 27, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I know I can still read it, but it's officially over now. I spent all this time hoping for a revival.
> ​


You didn't even remember me from there and Davy back section


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2018)

A bunch of us played there.
supes, lord genome, wpk, dr. , law , Marco


----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> You didn't even remember me from there and Davy back section



I was _really _young at the time, so my memory is hazy at best.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Happy birthday @Stelios

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

Happy birthday to my fellow Aquarian @Stelios. May 2018 bring peace among us.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

@Baba   you like shit like this doncha

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> @Baba   you like shit like this doncha


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMNNNNNNN 

So fucking clean  

I need moaaaaaaar


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMNNNNNNN
> 
> So fucking clean
> 
> I need moaaaaaaar



check out their channel

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 27, 2018)

that brother got a poker face to end all poker faces

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 27, 2018)



Reactions: Old 2


----------



## Baba (Jan 27, 2018)

Is it crazy how saying sentences backwards creates backwards sentences saying how crazy it is?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Even if I tried I wouldn't be able to do shit like that.


----------



## Baba (Jan 27, 2018)

Me and my friend used to do basic ass tutting back in the day when this shit blew up


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> Me and my friend used to do basic ass tutting back in the day when this shit blew up


cos u a basic bitch man


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 27, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


waffle's in here like "is this what the kids are into nowadays, he's just moving his hands"


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 27, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> waffle's in here like "is this what the kids are into nowadays, he's just moving his hands"



Haiya aiya. *pretend there is an Ariel waving gif here*

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> waffle's in here like "is this what the kids are into nowadays, he's just moving his hands"


I mean it's less effort than when they invented the wheel and waffles had to roll it up and down the hill all day for entertainment.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 27, 2018)

Oh goody, it's "waffles is old" joke time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Old 2


----------



## Baba (Jan 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> cos u a basic bitch man


Are you looking for a fight?


----------



## Baba (Jan 27, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Oh goody, it's "waffles is old" joke time.


When are you going to change that avatar?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Oh goody, it's "waffles is old" joke time.


<3



Baba said:


> Are you looking for a fight?


I can explain to you why that would be an easy win for me, but I can't understand for you so waste of time.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 27, 2018)

@White Wolf  avy looks cool, who's that guy?


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> When are you going to change that avatar?



Probably never.
Can't be arsed to change it, got nothing to change it with and I have it adblocked, so it's not like it matters anyways.



White Wolf said:


> <3



Meanie.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 27, 2018)

Happy birthday @Stelios  ~


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 27, 2018)

And here is Didi with the old ratings.
Quality timing.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1 | Old 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> can explain to you why that would be an easy win for me, but I can't understand for you so waste of time.


What are you going to do? Ban me?


----------



## Baba (Jan 27, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Probably never.
> Can't be arsed to change it, got nothing to change it with and I have it adblocked, so it's not like it matters anyways.


I can make you an avatar


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 27, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Haiya aiya. *pretend there is an Ariel waving gif here*


omg i forgot about that ish 
things used to be so simple


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> I can make you an avatar



That sounds like it will lead to horrible things.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 27, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> And here is Didi with the old ratings.
> Quality timing.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> @White Wolf  avy looks cool, who's that guy?


OC from one of my fave artists, Aoi Ogata, he makes really nice stuff.


Baba said:


> What are you going to do? Ban me?


It works for Ava

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 27, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That sounds like it will lead to horrible things.


There are only a few things that look more horrible than that avatar tbf tbh


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Meanie.


I've never been mean in my life!

Except all those times I bullied Viole, and Miole, and Baba, and Ava, but they don't count!


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 27, 2018)

Happy Birthday @Stelios!

Ah shit didn't you have a bbq yesterday? Or was it tonight? Yesterday I had plans, tonight I'm free, mostly.


----------



## Baba (Jan 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> It works for Ava


I'm not Ava


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 27, 2018)

Didi said:


>



I guess your parents skipped respect for the elderly. 
Sad.



Baba said:


> There are only a few things that look more horrible than that avatar tbf tbh



I'm sure @Aries will appreciate your opinion of his hard work. 



White Wolf said:


> I've never been mean in my life!
> 
> Except all those times I bullied Viole, and Miole, and Baba, and Ava, but they don't count!



You're mean everyday though. 


aiyanah said:


> omg i forgot about that ish
> things used to be so simple



Those were the simple days....

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 27, 2018)

Gefeliciteerd @Stelios

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 27, 2018)

It's not mean when you bully viole

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 27, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I guess your parents skipped respect for the elderly.
> Sad.




I'm respecting how old you are in every post of yours

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 27, 2018)

Didi said:


> I'm respecting how old you are in every post of yours



.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 27, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm sure @Aries will appreciate your opinion of his hard work.


It's nothing personal


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm sure @Aries will appreciate your opinion of his hard work.


Speaking of Aries, saw this  today

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> It's nothing personal



I'm sure he'll agree.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Old 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Damn VR's getting hype


----------



## Baba (Jan 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Except all those times I bullied Viole, and Miole, and Baba


>Bullied Baba


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> >Bullied Baba


goo goo gaa, needa a diapey change?


----------



## Baba (Jan 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> goo goo gaa, needa a diapey change?


You'll need it to wipe your tears when I beat yo ass


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> You'll need it to wipe your tears when I beat yo ass


Boi you can't even beat your dick without assistance


----------



## Baba (Jan 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Boi you can't even beat your dick without assistance


You'll see how wrong you are about that when I beat your ass

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 27, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

Is there any interest in getting a mafia discord channel running?


----------



## Didi (Jan 27, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Is there any interest in getting a mafia discord channel running?




there already is one


----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

Didi said:


> there already is one



Oh what


----------



## poutanko (Jan 27, 2018)

Happy birthday papa @Stelios ~

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 27, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Oh what




yah ask like DDL or  something, I think he's active on there, I don't go on discord much


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 27, 2018)

hpy bday stelio-kun

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

@poutanko

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 27, 2018)

this ugandan knuckles thing is good shit tbh
literally cant get enough of it


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

Happy birthday bro @Stelios

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

White wolf you didn't tell me if you liked any in batch 2


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Ava said:


> White wolf you didn't tell me if you liked any in batch 2


cos they were all shit


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> cos they were all shit




Okay so can I have that one you liked from batch 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Ava said:


> Okay so can I have that one you liked from batch 1


yeh I'll add it next time _if I don't forget _


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> yeh I'll add it next time _if I don't forget _


Okay thanks

Don't forget the name of it though


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Ava said:


> Okay thanks
> 
> Don't forget the name of it though


tyrone?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> tyrone?


 

: avalon

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 27, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Oh what


Gimme your discord I'll add you


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 27, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Hey @Dragon D. Luffy so did you actually want to hand COH off to me? Because I don't mind taking charge, but if that's happening I'm gonna _really _take charge. I'm in the QT but I left the NF message because having the 2 different channels was annoying and the PM was getting spammy.
> 
> Also I understand there's some kind of voting process for roles, but I don't understand how that works.



Then come back to the PM plz because I don't think we should discuss process of design of a closed setup game in the convo thread. I'm talking about this stuff there, and Dr. White and Superman are already taking charge of things.

Can I add you again?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 27, 2018)

What in the mafia hell is going on here?


----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Then come back to the PM plz because I don't think we should discuss process of design of a closed setup game in the convo thread. I'm talking about this stuff there, and Dr. White and Superman are already taking charge of things.
> 
> Can I add you again?



Sure


----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

@Dragon D. Luffy but I need to know whether you wanna hand it off to me or not


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Shizune said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy but I need to know whether you wanna hand it off to me or not





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Dr. White and Superman are already taking charge of things.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

What are you confused about WW, that's why I'm asking. Because I can't go in there and say I'm taking it over unless DDL officially gives it to me. Dr. White already PMed me himself and said he wants me to do it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2018)

Happy birthday @Stelios you wonderful Greek bastard.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 27, 2018)

I am confused too but I think i'm gonna abandon this thing about handing off and making a joint system. More details there.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

Sorry @White Wolf that post to you came out quite rude, I'm just sleepy. It's early here

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

No worries

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Jan 27, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

@Dragon D. Luffy add me you hoe


----------



## Tiger (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Jan 27, 2018)

Tiger said:


>





Tiger said:


>


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 27, 2018)

Shizune said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy add me you hoe



I did.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I did.



I'm not seeing it  does anyone know if there's a way to un-leave a PM?

Alternatively we could just use the QT like ive been asking for since the beginning lol


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 27, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Alternatively we could just use the QT like ive been asking for since the beginning lol



Trust me, this is a losing battle. People here just prefer convos.

Anyway, I targged you in there. Are you seeing it now?


----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Trust me, this is a losing battle. People here just prefer convos.
> 
> Anyway, I targged you in there. Are you seeing it now?



No  I regret leaving now, I was just already getting a lot of PMs because of my game and I thought we could just use the QT


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I'm not seeing it  does anyone know if there's a way to un-leave a PM?
> 
> Alternatively we could just use the QT like ive been asking for since the beginning lol


 


If you selected the latter you need a new convo.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> If you selected the latter you need a new convo.



Rip...


----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

For the record I left because Superman was spamming about random shit and said he wouldn't stop


----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

Anyway new PM get?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 27, 2018)

Oh tiger joined us


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 27, 2018)

Oh tiger joined us


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

post that a third time, I don't think we understood you the first two times


----------



## Tiger (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Crugyr (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 27, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Anyway new PM get?



Ok I'm making another

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

χαρούμενα γενέθλια @Stelios

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2018)

Shizune said:


> For the record I left because Superman was spamming about random shit and said he wouldn't stop



 Oh fuck you Nitty you dumb bitch. I hope your dick falls off.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2018)

i have some other projects in mind atm (like hosting that generic game in feb) but im thinking of hosting a sock puppet game in 2-3 months 

if someone else wants to host it thats cool too but id like it to be a yearly event sorta?

the first game was hosted by chaos @ 

@Reznor would you be willing to help out with that again?

with some modifications/improvements over the former (like presetting avatars for the dupes)

dont wanna redo the angel theme tho (as much as i like it)


----------



## Legend (Jan 27, 2018)

I would like to join the discord


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2018)

Welcome back you 10 time felon.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 27, 2018)

Supey seems to be in a good mood


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 27, 2018)

Legend said:


> I would like to join the discord


Send me your discord I'll add you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Supey seems to be in a good mood



I read that as mod, and I agreed.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Supey seems to be in a good mood



 it happens from time to time.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 27, 2018)

Superman said:


> it happens from time to time.


Time to ruin it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2018)

Zatch said:


> I read that as mod, and I agreed.



 I think you should be banned for a week for a lewd sexual suggestion. This made me uncomfortable.

@White Wolf

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Superman said:


> I think you should be banned for a week for a lewd sexual suggestion. This made me uncomfortable.
> 
> @White Wolf


It's only sexual if you want to suck my dick.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

Legend said:


> Time to ruin it.



get 'im, legend


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2018)

Legend said:


> Time to ruin it.



Another ban here. He plans to target me and ruin my forum experience. I think 1 month is a harsh enough punishment.

@White Wolf

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

Superman said:


> I think you should be banned for a week for a lewd sexual suggestion. This made me uncomfortable.
> 
> @White Wolf



all because i beat you with the god of the sea

pun


----------



## Didi (Jan 27, 2018)

W said:


> i have some other projects in mind atm (like hosting that generic game in feb) but im thinking of hosting a sock puppet game in 2-3 months
> 
> if someone else wants to host it thats cool too but id like it to be a yearly event sorta?
> 
> ...




Nice, first sock puppet game was fire even tho town was just handed the easiest win ever


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> It's only sexual if you want to suck my dick.



 No sir I do not want to perform oral service on your penis. What kind of thing are you trying to turn this place into?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Superman said:


> No sir I do not want to perform oral service on your penis. What kind of thing are you trying to turn this place into?


There you go, nothing sexual about his advances on your ass. You can carry on with your day.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> There you go, nothing sexual about his advances on your ass. You can carry on with your day.



 no sir you are not doing your job. I reject this desicion


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

Superman said:


> No sir I do not want to perform oral service on your penis. What kind of thing are you trying to turn this place into?





Thy sugar droppes sweet of Helicon 
Distil in me, thou gentle Muse, I pray; 
And thee, Melpomene, call anon 
Of ignorance the mist to chase away; 
And give me grace so for to write and say, 
That he, my Superman, of his worthiness, 
Accept in gree this little short treatess


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Superman said:


> no sir you are not doing your job. I reject this desicion


File a complaint.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 27, 2018)

You guys need Jesus


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 27, 2018)

Someone fight me


----------



## Reznor (Jan 27, 2018)

W said:


> i have some other projects in mind atm (like hosting that generic game in feb) but im thinking of hosting a sock puppet game in 2-3 months
> 
> if someone else wants to host it thats cool too but id like it to be a yearly event sorta?
> 
> ...


Yeah, I could help with a sock puppet game.


----------



## Legend (Jan 27, 2018)

Zatch said:


> get 'im, legend





Superman said:


> Another ban here. He plans to target me and ruin my forum experience. I think 1 month is a harsh enough punishment.
> 
> @White Wolf


haha

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Someone fight me


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2018)

Zatch said:


> Thy sugar droppes sweet of Helicon
> Distil in me, thou gentle Muse, I pray;
> And thee, Melpomene, call anon
> Of ignorance the mist to chase away;
> ...



 I will not and you should be banned you heathen.



White Wolf said:


> File a complaint.



 Oh I am sorry I thought by opening a dialogue with the person who was in charge of this place that we could reach an understanding. But obviously you only seem to care about oppressing your members. While at the same time showing others favortiism. Why Legend just displayed a threatening gif at me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 27, 2018)

Why can I only give out 147 reputations?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Superman said:


> I will not and you should be banned you heathen.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I am sorry I thought by opening a dialogue with the person who was in charge of this place that we could reach an understanding. But obviously you only seem to care about oppressing your members. While at the same time showing others favortiism. Why Legend just displayed a threatening gif at me.


Yes. 



Baba said:


> Why can I only give out 147 reputations?


Because you're a baby still.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> Why can I only give out 147 reputations?



Rep is dependent on how long your account has been active, how much your own rep is, and how often you give rep? I'll give you some.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Yes



 Well it has not been encouraging! What are you going to do about fhis?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2018)

Didi said:


> Nice, first sock puppet game was fire even tho town was just handed the easiest win ever



yea cuz marco played against his win con and outed me as SK


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Superman said:


> Well it has not been encouraging! What are you going to do about fhis?


Watch YouTube vids, wanna join me? 

It'll help you get out some more


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

YOU KNOW WHAT, SUPERMAN.




now that your face is like this  

i have done my duty

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> You guys need Jesus



Who's that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Because you're a baby still.


Goo goo gaga 

@Zatch Thank you for the rep  
And Thank you for being helpful unlike Wolfy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Who's that



surprised with all the drama here right now you haven't changed into a meteorologist

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Baba (Jan 27, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Who's that


Some hot guy


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> Goo goo gaga
> 
> @Zatch Thank you for the rep
> And Thank you for being helpful unlike Wolfy.



White Wolf
Helpful

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> Some hot guy


Thanks

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 27, 2018)

Baba I know you wanted to fight me but let's elope instead

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> Some hot guy



Next thing you're gonna tell us is that God exists, huh?


----------



## Aries (Jan 27, 2018)

Zatch said:


> at da club?



Performance dance had to go watch

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 27, 2018)

Zatch said:


> White Wolf
> Helpful


He just gave me rep 

Wolfy is changing!



SinRaven said:


> Thanks


Tell me the secret of walking on water

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Zatch said:


> White Wolf
> Helpful


Tru 

They should've demodded him a year ago.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

What are you the mod of? mafia and which other section?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 27, 2018)

Zatch said:


> surprised with all the drama here right now you haven't changed into a meteorologist



Btw weather

 it got freakin cold

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> Tell me the secret of walking on water


I would walk on water just to be with you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 27, 2018)

Massive head ache though

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 27, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Next thing you're gonna tell us is that God exists, huh?


Yes and so does unicorns

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 27, 2018)

W said:


> yea cuz marco played against his win con and outed me as SK




you played against your own wincon by targeting mafia too early


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

Aries said:


> Massive head ache though



Because of the constant loud music and watching sub-par performers?


----------



## Didi (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm gonna give Baba the biggest rep

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 27, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I would walk on water just to be with you.


Soo..never?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Zatch said:


> What are you the mod of? mafia and which other section?


Mafia, Anbu, Contest Central (soon-tm) among other things.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

Didi said:


> I'm gonna give Baba the biggest rep



I just gave him 5200. beat that.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm interested in a sock puppet game, mostly because I died early last time.

And now I want usernames that don't all kinda look alike.


----------



## Didi (Jan 27, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I would walk on water just to be with you.




sPLIT THE OCEAN
CROSS THE SEA-HEAY

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Mafia, Anbu, Contest Central (soon-tm) among other things.



anbu???????????????

speaking of contests, why did no one help with the cb revitalization


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> Soo..never?


So forever!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Zatch said:


> anbu???????????????


Konoha Times, Q&C, Intros, Courts

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 27, 2018)

Zatch said:


> I just gave him 5200. beat that.




5600
it's kinda insulting that you get so close to me just for having a slightly earlier joindate even tho I straight eclipse you in rep (and also double your post)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 27, 2018)

should've kept the old rep formula

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm gonna undo all your reps to Baba as only I am allowed to rep him

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

Didi said:


> 5600
> it's kinda insulting that you get so close to me just for having a slightly earlier joindate even tho I straight eclipse you in rep (and also double your post)





i agree. and have only been posting seriously for two months lol


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 27, 2018)

Zatch said:


> I just gave him 5200. beat that.



Admins could beat that


----------



## Aries (Jan 27, 2018)

Zatch said:


> Because of the constant loud music and watching sub-par performers?



I wish  I just got sick 2 or 3 days ago before the girl was talking too is coming back here. Very bad luck

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 27, 2018)

Didi said:


> I'm gonna give Baba the biggest rep


Oh you actually are the one to give me the rep 

Thank you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 27, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> So forever!


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

Aries said:


> I wish  I just got sick 2 or 3 days ago before the girl was talking too is coming back here. Very bad luck



Is Aries actually a bigger womanizer than Babby?


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 27, 2018)

I know a thing or two about woman

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> I know a thing or two about woman


When it's a single woman it's probably your mom, you want to go out and learn about women.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 27, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> I know a thing or two about woman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 27, 2018)

@White Wolf needs osama bin laden.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 27, 2018)

I have no idea about women


----------



## Shiny (Jan 27, 2018)

In 10 fights with my girlfriend i have no fucking idea why she is so upset with me

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 27, 2018)

Shiny said:


> In 10 fights with my girlfriend i have no fucking idea why she is so upset with me


Maybe she is upset because you have no idea why she is upset

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> Maybe she is upset because you have no idea why she is upset




Classic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> Maybe she is upset because you have no idea why she is upset





I dont like fights, so i stay calm looking at her all the time like a dog, she screams even more when i do that

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 27, 2018)

Its easy to chat with a woman, I'm lucky have a good sense of humor and win them over with jokes

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Shiny said:


> I dont like fights, so i stay calm looking at her all the time like a dog, she screams even more when i do that


Oh boy


----------



## Baba (Jan 27, 2018)

Shiny said:


> I dont like fights, so i stay calm looking at her all the time like a dog, she screams even more when i do that


You need to pay more attention. That's the only solution from your side


----------



## Aries (Jan 27, 2018)

Sometimes you just gotta look at your girl and say Babe... See you next dayphase

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

Shiny said:


> In 10 fights with my girlfriend i have no fucking idea why she is so upset with me


You have a girlfriend?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 27, 2018)

No  @Superman but thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 27, 2018)

I wish I was Shiny's girlfriend

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 27, 2018)

Don't forget to nominate for the Mafia Awards people.

Otherwise @Didi, @iwandesu, @Underworld Broker, @Dr. White, @White Wolf and I will have to make all the difficult decisions ourselves.

Even if you have only a few suggestions or played only a few games your opinion is welcome


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Don't forget to nominate for the Mafia Awards people.
> 
> Otherwise @Didi, @iwandesu, @Underworld Broker, @Dr. White, @White Wolf and I will have to make all the difficult decisions ourselves.
> 
> Even if you have only a few suggestions or played only a few games your opinion is welcome



You should tag people in groups of eight here or in that thread to remind them.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

When you dump her @Shiny don't stay in contact with her. Literally worst decision ever 99% of the time.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Creative 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 27, 2018)

I have only played 2 games here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> When you dump her @Shiny don't stay in contact with her. Literally worst decision ever 99% of the time.



sexist. like she can't dump him. like maybe he wants to stay in the relationship even though they have communication problems?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Zatch said:


> sexist. like she can't dump him. like maybe he wants to stay in the relationship even though they have communication problems?


She could sure, but she sounds controlling and he sounds like a little lapdog.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 27, 2018)

Zatch said:


> You should tag people in groups of eight here or in that thread to remind them.


Eight is the limit for notifications?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Eight is the limit for notifications?



I think the cut-off is 12? I just keep it below ten to play it safe.

@White Wolf


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Zatch said:


> I think the cut-off is 12? I just keep it below ten to play it safe.
> 
> @White Wolf


Basically.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 27, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Don't forget to nominate for the Mafia Awards people.
> 
> Otherwise @Didi, @iwandesu, @Underworld Broker, @Dr. White, @White Wolf and I will have to make all the difficult decisions ourselves.
> 
> Even if you have only a few suggestions or played only a few games your opinion is welcome



I will try to nominate soon too


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> When you dump her @Shiny don't stay in contact with her. Literally worst decision ever 99% of the time.


Speaking from personal exerience?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Ava said:


> Speaking from personal exerience?


Yea.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Don't forget to nominate for the Mafia Awards people.
> 
> Otherwise @Didi, @iwandesu, @Underworld Broker, @Dr. White, @White Wolf and I will have to make all the difficult decisions ourselves.
> 
> Even if you have only a few suggestions or played only a few games your opinion is welcome


Any chance I'm winning an award?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Yea.


Now I feel bad.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 27, 2018)

Ava said:


> Any chance I'm winning an award?



Maybe


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

@Shiny so if I scream at you like your girlfriend does, will that make you post your opinion of me in the cb thread? I can yell in Spanish for you if that's what it takes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Maybe


Don't betray me or else


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 27, 2018)

Ava said:


> Any chance I'm winning an award?



You can get the best blender award but not because you are good at blending, rather because you're the Blender King

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> You can get the best blender award but not because you are good at blending, rather because you're the Blender King


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

Ava said:


> @Shiny so if I scream at you like your girlfriend does, will that make you post your opinion of me in the cb thread? I can yell in Spanish for you if that's what it takes



I yelled at Shiny in Spanish and he said, "that's not portuguese." and i said, "it's close enough." and he frowned

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 27, 2018)

Truthfully you have decent shots at the shitposter and entertaining player awards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 27, 2018)

Ava said:


> Don't betray me or else



Or what?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Truthfully you have decent shots at the shitposter and entertaining player awards


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Or what?


I c-can't answer this in public


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Truthfully you have decent shots at the shitposter and entertaining player awards


He shitposts far more than me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 27, 2018)

Ava said:


> I c-can't answer this in public



Why not?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> He shitposts far more than me.



Only because you keep getting lynched before me


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why not?


I'm shy

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

WHEN IS WAD FINISHING THE RATINGSSSSSS

WHY ARE ALL MY GAMES IN 2018

WHEN IS MY NEXT MAFIA GAME


----------



## Itachі (Jan 27, 2018)

Ava said:


> Only because you keep getting lynched before me



its 2018 now white bois getting lynched instead

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

@White Wolf what is it looking like for those prizes being expanded because the January post-rush was such a success?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Zatch said:


> @White Wolf what is it looking like for those prizes being expanded because the January post-rush was such a success?


As likely as me getting laid in the next 5 mins.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> As likely as me getting laid in the next 5 mins.



 I am about to log off for many hours, so I hope this is sarcasm. And if I don't return until Sunday and don't see that this has been amended, I will have a word with the superiors.


----------



## Didi (Jan 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> He shitposts far more than me.




Have a mega optimistic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> As likely as me getting laid in the next 5 mins.



Zatch is gonna see that as invitation

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Zatch said:


> I am about to log off for many hours, so I hope this is sarcasm. And if I don't return until Sunday and don't see that this has been amended, I will have a word with the superiors.


Hi, you must be new here.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Hi, you must be new here.



And if activity surpasses our expectations prizes will be doubled! So 3 month avatar will become 6 months and so on, with potential for even more rewards.

I MADE LIKE 7K POSTS. MOHIT MADE LIKE 5K. WE ARE THE RISING STARS. SUPER NOVA.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Zatch said:


> And if activity surpasses our expectations prizes will be doubled! So 3 month avatar will become 6 months and so on, with potential for even more rewards.
> 
> I MADE LIKE 7K POSTS. MOHIT MADE LIKE 5K. WE ARE THE RISING STARS. SUPER NOVA.


Sure, and 2 DQs, 2 opt outs, and several people that haven't even made >10 posts in 27 days. 

Never said my good will and kind intentions could be abused by 3 people, not the purpose of it. 


Now if you want to make a serious complaint and go over the daily statistics with me feel free to message me on announcement day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

Superman said:


> Oh fuck you Nitty you dumb bitch. I hope your dick falls off.



Girl chill it wasn't that serious


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

@White Wolf 

i did not know.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Girl chill it wasn't that serious



 Yes it is. That bitch @White Wolf won't resolve my problems so I am just going to take it out on you.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

ugh i was about to log off and now all this happened


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2018)

Zatch said:


> ugh i was about to log off and now all this happened



 You are truly a slut for this stuff.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

Superman said:


> You are truly a slut for this stuff.



I'm 100% serious about being pissed off in this case. Not only does the guy rub me wrong because of his subtle put downs about poetry and concision, but I've NEVER experienced a section wherein a mod favors one poster like this.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Zatch said:


> I'm 100% serious about being pissed off in this case. Not only does the guy rub me wrong because of his subtle put downs about poetry and concision, but I've NEVER experienced a section wherein a mod favors one poster like this.


Well stick around here, I hate you all equally.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Well stick around here, I hate you all equally.



Equal hate makes the world go round.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2018)

Zatch said:


> I'm 100% serious about being pissed off in this case. Not only does the guy rub me wrong because of his subtle put downs about poetry and concision, but I've NEVER experienced a section wherein a mod favors one poster like this.



 No stop caring so much. 



White Wolf said:


> Well stick around here, I hate you all equally.



 You can't hate everyone more then me.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 27, 2018)

Superman said:


> No stop caring so much.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't hate everyone more then me.



I agree with that. I shouldn't care this much, especially on NF forums. You're right.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2018)

Superman said:


> No stop caring so much.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't hate everyone more then me.


than me

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2018)

RemChu said:


> than me



Remchu unless you want me to hand your ass to your father ad a late gift...


Get Lost.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

Superman said:


> Yes it is. That bitch @White Wolf won't resolve my problems so I am just going to take it out on you.



Well White Wolf is just mad because he'll never have Melodie's approval, so he's taking it out on you. So now that you're taking that out on me, I'll have to take it out on someone else.

@Ava you fat bitch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2018)

Superman said:


> Remchu unless you want me to hand your ass to your father ad a late gift...
> 
> 
> Get Lost.


I correct you from a place of love.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Well White Wolf is just mad because he'll never have Melodie's approval, so he's taking it out on you. So now that you're taking that out on me, I'll have to take it out on someone else.
> 
> @Ava you fat bitch.


Funny story, I thought Melodie was >40 until Waffles corrected me.


True story.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

Isn't Melodie a hot grill in her 20s?

You can tell because she doesn't like you, just like all the other attractive women


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I correct you from a place of love.



 Thank you you sorry bitch.



White Wolf said:


> Funny story, I thought Melodie was >40 until Waffles corrected me.
> 
> 
> True story.



 That is because you are stupid.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Isn't Melodie a hot grill in her 20s?
> 
> You can tell because she doesn't like you, just like all the other attractive women





Superman said:


> That is because you are stupid.



True


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Isn't Melodie a hot grill in her 20s?
> 
> You can tell because she doesn't like you, just like all the other attractive women


Melodie is a guy. If you want proof, just ask her to post a vocaroo and watch her say her mic is broken.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2018)

this made me stick my tongue out in a lewd manner. 

like thump on your chest , steady 

Kundalini rising


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2018)

Magical.

I need a shower.


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2018)

and a smoke.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2018)

im going to be OOC nominate myself for every category of the mafia awards like a boss


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2018)

fuck yeah steady drum tempos

r good


----------



## Aries (Jan 27, 2018)

I nominate Marcos spirit as best player of mafia in 2017


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2018)

ole


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 27, 2018)

W said:


> im going to be OOC nominate myself for every category of the mafia awards like a boss



CR did that in 2014.

Tho he actually made himself the final nominee in every category by virtue of being the host.

Not sure if he was actually serious or trolling, tho. I mean its CR.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 27, 2018)

familyparka was pissed but I think we can take that as an example of succesful troll is sucessful.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> CR did that in 2014.
> 
> Tho he actually made himself the final nominee in every category by virtue of being the host.
> 
> Not sure if he was actually serious or trolling, tho. I mean its CR.



damn shame that i missed 2014 here

tho it was somewhat of a trough back then innit


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> familyparka was pissed but I think we can take that as an example of succesful troll is sucessful.



Yeah back when HE COULD STILL TROLL!

@Aries


----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

Ava said:


> Melodie is a guy. If you want proof, just ask her to post a vocaroo and watch her say her mic is broken.



I dunno if you're joking but in case you're not, I just want to say there's no point in trying to police another person's gender over the internet. Melodie is clever, witty, intelligent and multi-talented. Her gender is of no concern to anyone here.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 27, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I dunno if you're joking but in case you're not, I just want to say there's no point in trying to police another person's gender over the internet. Melodie is clever, witty, intelligent and multi-talented. Her gender is of no concern to anyone here.



@Melodie finally someone who understands you.


----------



## Aries (Jan 27, 2018)

Superman said:


> Yeah back when HE COULD STILL TROLL!
> 
> @Aries



The times are a changing. My time is reaching a end. Someone will get the rub of beating ole cr and retire a legend

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 27, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I dunno if you're joking but in case you're not, I just want to say there's no point in trying to police another person's gender over the internet. Melodie is clever, witty, intelligent and multi-talented. His gender is of no concern to anyone here.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I dunno if you're joking but in case you're not, I just want to say there's no point in trying to police another person's gender over the internet. Melodie is clever, witty, intelligent and multi-talented. Her gender is of no concern to anyone here.


It was a joke. Me and Melodie insult each other everyday.

:shiro


----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

Also, narcissism is a sad thing to watch.
​


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2018)

Aries said:


> The times are a changing. My time is reaching a end. Someone will get the rub of beating ole cr and retire a legend



Sad how long that it is taking. Rage though? Pick it's successor...because is none of them getting it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2018)

Ava said:


> It was a joke. Me and Melodie insult each other everyday.
> 
> :shiro



 You are an insult.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

Ava said:


> It was a joke. Me and Melodie insult each other everyday.
> 
> :shiro



Sorry, I just wasn't sure because a certain someone else here has been berating Melodie for her gender for months.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 27, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Sorry, I just wasn't sure because a certain someone else here has been berating Melodie for her gender for months.



It's an old joke tbh.

Like Mille being a dude.

Or Legendary beauty not being a dude.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 27, 2018)

(I think the one who was secretely a dude was LB right)


----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's an old joke tbh.
> 
> Like Mille being a dude.
> 
> Or Legendary beauty not being a dude.



There's ribbing someone about it, then there's maliciously spreading rumors behind their back for months on end. There's a difference.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2018)

pronouns dont matter when u would fuck anything with a hole 
...or when you have no vested interest in said fucking

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's an old joke tbh.
> 
> Like Mille being a dude.
> 
> Or Legendary beauty not being a dude.



I thought LB was a legit dude.


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2018)

W said:


> pronouns dont matter when u would fuck anything with a hole
> *...or when you have no vested interest in said fucking *



You need to raise your t-levels.
smoke dis


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

Superman said:


> You are an insult.


:shiro


----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I thought LB was a legit dude.



Does it matter? Everyone pretends to be something they're not online, in some form or another. It's not really your business to go and find out what people are like IRL.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2018)

RemChu said:


> You need to raise your t-levels.
> smoke dis



got no problems 
im not asexual and i masturbate and shit
i just cant see myself being intimate with ppl
too many perilous variables

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

And the world breathes a collective sigh of relief.
​

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Does it matter? Everyone pretends to be something they're not online, in some form or another. It's not really your business to go and find out what people are like IRL.



YOU PRETEND?

I-I thought you were real.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

I need for someone to appreciate what a BOP this is.​


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2018)

W said:


> got no problems
> im not asexual and i masturbate and shit
> i just cant see myself being intimate with ppl
> too many perilous variables



I don't know what to say. If you don't want to fight for love, to build something. 
take risks. 
have fun.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

Shizune said:


> And the world breathes a collective sigh of relief.
> ​


I notice this is the gif you always use whenever you're throwing shade at someone.


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2018)

*overdies


----------



## Stelios (Jan 27, 2018)

W said:


> got no problems
> im not asexual and i masturbate and shit
> i just cant see myself being intimate with ppl
> too many perilous variables



Get some chick pregnant 
You ll find the meaning of life
Promise

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Get some chick pregnant
> You ll find the meaning of life
> Promise



i mean
thats a possibility
but i could also just end up ruining multiple lives rofl


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2018)

Wad a father. 

no antichrist plz

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stelios (Jan 27, 2018)

W said:


> i mean
> thats a possibility
> but i could also just end up ruining multiple lives rofl




Sometimes
The only way to do shit right
Is when cornered 
By yourself or life itself


----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

Ava said:


> I notice this is the gif you always use whenever you're throwing shade at someone.



Not only is the gif just obviously shady, the verse that video for is just disgustingly savage.

_I don't see ha
Bitch I'm the greatest, no Kendrick and no Sia
I'm the iPhone, you the Nokia
Everybody know you jealous, bitch it's so clear
Tell them bum ass bitches to play their role
She see my sexy ass every time she scroll
I got it in the can, Dole
Your career gon' be with Anna Nicole
Witcha dumbass face
She ain't eatin' but I swear she got some bum ass taste
Text her man like, "Dawg, how that bum ass taste?"
Pay your rent! And stay in your bum ass place
Oooohhh, oh you the qu-e-e-the queen of this here?
One platinum plaque, album flopped, bitch, where? (bitch, where?)
Hahaha, ahhhhh
I took two bars off just to laugh
You see, silly rabbit, to be the queen of rap
You gotta sell records, you gotta get plaques
S, plural!
_
Someone needs to lock her up. There is just no need to be this rude, disrespectful, arrogant, obnoxious and irritating. ​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2018)

I can picture my self talking to my 13 year old son,

"Son we need to talk,
When you reach a certain age, you may find yourself attracted to anime girls...
This is perfectly normal. "

"...Dad you're a fucking weeb?"

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I can picture my self talking to my 13 year old son,
> 
> "Son we need to talk,
> When you reach a certain age, you may find yourself attracted to anime girls...
> ...



Omg I was _just _scrolling through pinterest wondering about this

Like


*Spoiler*: __ 









Why are these drawings so incredibly hot?

I honestly don't know, but bitch I'm turned ON

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 27, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Omg I was _just _scrolling through pinterest wondering about this
> 
> Like
> 
> ...


You a hoe


----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

Legend said:


> You a hoe



In the immortal words of Trina...
_
You don't know nann' ho
Done been the places I been
Who can spend the grands that I spend
Fuck bout 5 or 6 best friends_​

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Legend (Jan 27, 2018)

Shizune said:


> In the immortal words of Trina...
> _
> You don't know nann' ho
> Done been the places I been
> ...


I mean if thats how you feel


----------



## Legend (Jan 27, 2018)

Im gonna go enjoy my wrestling event


----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

I mean I know you not actually calling me any type of anything when you're the one out here building a whole persona around boobs


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Get some chick pregnant
> You ll find the meaning of life
> Promise



 Man I am not at that level yet. You would really need your shit togethyer for that.


----------



## Legend (Jan 27, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I mean I know you not actually calling me any type of anything when you're the one out here building a whole persona around boobs


Im a complicated individual nitty

I still love you platonically

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 27, 2018)

Superman said:


> Man I am not at that level yet. You would really need your shit togethyer for that.


You dont need to breed.


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I mean I know you not actually calling me any type of anything when you're the one out here building a whole persona around boobs


Legend is not a fuckboi.
He respects women.

[HASHTAG]#RespectWomen2018[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

I ain't a woman though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2018)

[HASHTAG]#Metoo[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#RespectWomen[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#SteponMe[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 27, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I thought LB was a legit dude.



Thats why its a joke.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 27, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

Y'all bandwagon all these new emoticons but some of the old/underused ones are gold

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Y'all bandwagon all these new emoticons but some of the old/underused ones are gold


LOL


----------



## Legend (Jan 27, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Thats why its a joke.


Maybe LB's beauty was beyond gender?

Like Bowie

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 27, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I mean I know you not actually calling me any type of anything when you're the one out here building a whole persona around boobs



But it's boobs.

You wouldn't understand.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 27, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> But it's boobs.
> 
> You wouldn't understand.


This guy gets it


----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

Although I've only recently gotten into the blobs and some of them are so good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2018)

Legend said:


> Maybe LB's beauty was beyond gender?
> 
> Like Bowie


Stfu lol.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

this one is sooo ready to fuck someone up

try him and find out

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 27, 2018)

Superman said:


> Sad how long that it is taking. Rage though? Pick it's successor...because is none of them getting it.




Rage is a short term thing vasto. It never lasts... Hope lasts longer then rage but no one does anything with it. Troll is the right blend of action and longetivity. When someone inherits the will of T they inherit a legacy not seen in rage and hope


----------



## Legend (Jan 27, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Stfu lol.


Im in a good mood

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2018)

@Dragon D. Luffy you can't delete posts amigo


----------



## Aries (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy you can't delete posts amigo



*Dragon D. Luffy *was modkilled for editing his posts.​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 27, 2018)

Screw that.

I'll modkill myself.

<posts role PM screencap>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Screw that.
> 
> I'll modkill myself.
> 
> <posts role PM screencap>



@Priscilla's impact

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 27, 2018)

Superman said:


> Man I am not at that level yet. You would really need your shit togethyer for that.



You know
Sometimes life gets you there 
All you have to do is 
Enjoy the ride


----------



## Stelios (Jan 27, 2018)

I sound like Billy Hicks 
But he got it right 
For sure
Shame that cancer got him
So fast


----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

Stelios said:


> You know
> Sometimes life gets you there
> All you have to do is
> Enjoy the ride



Imagine minding your business and having sex because it's pleasurable, and then somehow winding up with a kid you didn't even ask for

I honestly, honestly cannot imagine having to worry about that


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 27, 2018)

Legend said:


> Im gonna go enjoy my wrestling event


Haven't watched NXT in a while it feels but I figured since I'm going to watch the Rumble, might as well watch Takeover as well. Turns out they are giving me the free month. Surprised honestly but hey, my favorite PPV for free? I'll take it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 27, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Imagine minding your business and having sex because it's pleasurable, and then somehow winding up with a kid you didn't even ask for
> 
> I honestly, honestly cannot imagine having to worry about that




Use a condom then
It’s that simple


----------



## Shizune (Jan 27, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Use a condom then
> It’s that simple



Okay but the condom can deadass break through no fault of your own

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2018)

Legend said:


> You dont need to breed.



 That...that is just.....ow....



Aries said:


> Rage is a short term thing vasto. It never lasts... Hope lasts longer then rage but no one does anything with it. Troll is the right blend of action and longetivity. When someone inherits the will of T they inherit a legacy not seen in rage and hope



 You keep telling yourself that but all of the great moments come from rage. People remember the rage more then the troll.



Stelios said:


> You know
> Sometimes life gets you there
> All you have to do is
> Enjoy the ride



 Unfortunately I have not enjoyed the pleasure of a woman in almost 5 years now...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2018)

@Tiger 

Law you know how I made fun of you for hurting your back last year moving stuff? I now apologize because karma came back around at the end of work...

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 27, 2018)

What’s a condom?


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> What’s a condom?


A place you rent for 600k

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Katou (Jan 27, 2018)

Shizune said:


> @Priscilla's impact

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 27, 2018)

Nobody can be proud of being stupid except Priscilla


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

Priscilla is my favourite mafia player, I won't let you slander her, Mohit.


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2018)

She is da queen.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 27, 2018)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2018)

I am hurting and angry. I will make any excuse to hate anybody else to get rid of some of my pain.


so...yeah...fuck you @Priscilla  and then fuck you too @Mohit ....and for good measure fuck you @Ava ....get banned already.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

Superman said:


> I am hurting and angry. I will make any excuse to hate anybody else to get rid of some of my pain.
> 
> 
> so...yeah...fuck you @Priscilla  and then fuck you too @Mohit ....and for good measure fuck you @Ava ....get banned already.


Hope your back feels better.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2018)

Ava said:


> Hope your back feels better.



...d....dammit he defused the situation with Kindness. Well I will just have to up the ante...


 Your Mother......




































Raised a pretty decent and polite person and I respect her for that.

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 27, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Nobody can be proud of being stupid except Priscilla






Ava said:


> Priscilla is my favourite mafia player, I won't let you slander her, Mohit.





RemChu said:


> She is da queen.





Mr. Waffles said:


>


Hi 


Superman said:


> I am hurting and angry. I will make any excuse to hate anybody else to get rid of some of my pain.
> 
> 
> so...yeah...fuck you @Priscilla  and then fuck you too @Mohit ....and for good measure fuck you @Ava ....get banned already.



hmmm err don't know you
who are u again?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> hmmm err don't know you
> who are u again?


I will always have your back

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> hmmm err don't know you
> who are u again?



....nobody....nobody...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 27, 2018)

Ava said:


> Priscilla is my favourite mafia player, I won't let you slander her, Mohit.


i m gonna call her whatever i want cause that shit she pulled is what i m most against

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 27, 2018)

Superman said:


> I am hurting and angry. I will make any excuse to hate anybody else to get rid of some of my pain.
> 
> 
> so...yeah...fuck you @Priscilla  and then fuck you too @Mohit ....and for good measure fuck you @Ava ....get banned already.


fuck you too bro 
i m fucking feeling cold its sunday and wanted to go out but cant in this fucking weather i m angry too


----------



## Avito (Jan 27, 2018)

Ava said:


> I will always have your back


and front if you know what i mean

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 27, 2018)

RemChu said:


> She is da queen.


you do knot kn te wae

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 27, 2018)

Superman said:


> Good


you understand me for hating winter right


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2018)

Mohit said:


> you understand me for hating winter right



 I love fall and winter.


----------



## Avito (Jan 27, 2018)

Superman said:


> I love fall and winter.


fall is awesome but winter sucks


----------



## Shiny (Jan 28, 2018)

There are no seasons in my city, only too much rain or too much sun


----------



## Katou (Jan 28, 2018)

The only season here is Summer


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2018)

3 am watching a girl belly dance, blind folded while balancing a curved sword on her head.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2018)

oh wow found gif of the performance



Ending is nuts, she was slashing the sword around her neck while knelt down.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 28, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Like Mille being a dude.


Millie is a girl. A smart,  pretty girl with an eighteen inch cock.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 28, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Sorry, I just wasn't sure because a certain someone else here has been berating Melodie for her gender for months.


Wtf who is attacking my brother?


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 28, 2018)

Shizune said:


> @Priscilla's impact


Pff, long before Priscilla modkilled herself by posting her role, I did so. And years before I did so, @Tiger did it and it made for one of the most legendary moments ever. 

Priscilla sit down.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 28, 2018)

Some very late night ruminations...

A running theme for me lately has been people cautioning me against showing weakness. I've been advised several times not to act weak in front of others, because they may try to taunt or exploit me for it.

However, after some thought I reject that. There is strength in pain. While it's true there are weak people who will try to take advantage of the low points in your journey, there are others who are also struggling that need to see your honest truth. I would rather be candid and submit my experiences for anyone who needs them, than put a wall between myself and others as if I'm afraid of what they might say about me.

I will act in good faith and try to connect with other people. I have nothing to be ashamed of because I've taken responsibility for everything I've done and grown from it. I will bare everything, seeking to connect with someone else and learning to ignore the lonely people who try to take advantage of that.

I struggle to cope with many things, but I've mastered the art of recovering and improving. I never forget a slight because I learn a lesson from each and every one. There are people struggling who need to see someone else be honest about that journey. Those are the people who matter to me.

Why should I act stoic and impassive when that's not how I feel? Why shouldn't the world see my full range of emotion? Because of the high school bullies who will use that to speak ill of me? _They _are the weak ones who hide behind personas because they're scared to be honest about their experiences. I'd rather be honest. I'd rather be _human_.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 28, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Wtf who is attacking my brother?



I'm _certain _you can guess.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 28, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I'm _certain _you can guess.


Ah, yes now I know.

@Shiny you hoe leave my brother alone Jesus

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 28, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Ah, yes now I know.
> 
> @Shiny you hoe leave my brother alone Jesus




We can discuss this...in my room

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 28, 2018)

Remember, @Shiny, blood does not turn into water.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Remember, @Shiny, blood does not turn into water.



I'm almost afraid to ask, what does this mean?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 28, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I'm almost afraid to ask, what does this mean?


Idk ask @Melodie


----------



## Didi (Jan 28, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I'm almost afraid to ask, what does this mean?




That Sin is a false prophet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 28, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I'm almost afraid to ask, what does this mean?


Never betray family because it's all you have in life.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 28, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Never betray family because it's all you have in life.



Somewhat true, also somewhat untrue. Family members can be just as abusive and toxic as anyone else. Sometimes cutting a family member out is the best thing.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 28, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Somewhat true, also somewhat untrue. Family members can be just as abusive and toxic as anyone else. Sometimes cutting a family member out is the best thing.


If you wanna get analytical that's not family from the get go.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 28, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Never betray family because it's all you have in life.


Omg @Melodie I didn't know it was an actual thing I just thought @Stelios made it up

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 28, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Somewhat true, also somewhat untrue. Family members can be just as abusive and toxic as anyone else. Sometimes cutting a family member out is the best thing.


As gay people we get to choose our family

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2018)

K, my curiosity is gone.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 28, 2018)

Curiosity killed the @Catamount


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2018)

My curiosity ends where drama begins.

I do not need added stress.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 28, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> As gay people we get to choose our family



What?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 28, 2018)

RemChu said:


> My curiosity ends where drama begins.
> 
> I do not need added stress.


tfw there's been so much drama here lately everything looks more dramatic than it really is


----------



## Shizune (Jan 28, 2018)

Bitch.

This is a _whole _SONG.​


----------



## Shizune (Jan 28, 2018)

​


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 28, 2018)

Ariana's so beautiful


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Ariana's so beautiful


smoll woman lol


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 28, 2018)

Shizune said:


> What?


Famous (and famously ignorant) RuPaul quote


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 28, 2018)

RemChu said:


> smoll woman lol


I like them a bit on the smaller size, it's precious

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 28, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Famous (and famously ignorant) RuPaul quote



It's just random, like why would gay people in particular get more choice over their family than anyone else.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 28, 2018)

Shizune said:


> It's just random, like why would gay people in particular get more choice over their family than anyone else.


It more so refers to the fact that LGBT people are more often abandoned by their family members than heterosexuals and that leaves them with a choice to pick their own family (the LGBT community is one)..

..but the way it's worded makes it seem so ignorant lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 28, 2018)

My thing with homophobic family members, is you gotta really take it to them. Like cut contact with them completely. 9 times out of 10 they will inevitably ask for forgiveness even if it has to be on their deathbed. And _that's _when you spit in their face and tell them they missed their chance with you. I've never been with that reconciliation mess when it comes to homophobic family members. You gotta make them live with the regret.

Like, having an opinion about my sex life will get you cut out so quickly. Why are you worried about whether I prefer men or women? The RANDOMNESS of it all


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 28, 2018)

Shizune said:


> My thing with homophobic family members, is you gotta really take it to them. Like cut contact with them completely. 9 times out of 10 they will inevitably ask for forgiveness even if it has to be on their deathbed. And _that's _when you spit in their face and tell them they missed their chance with you. I've never been with that reconciliation mess when it comes to homophobic family members. You gotta make them live with the regret.
> 
> Like, having an opinion about my sex life will get you cut out so quickly. Why are you worried about whether I prefer men or women? The RANDOMNESS of it all


i could expound but i would likely be permabanned or make someone cry


----------



## Didi (Jan 28, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Like, having an opinion about my sex life will get you cut out so quickly. Why are you worried about whether I prefer men or women? The RANDOMNESS of it all




consider the following: the biological urge to have your genes passed on

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 28, 2018)

Didi said:


> consider the following: the biological urge to have your genes passed on



Are you serious right now?


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Didi (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm not condoning their dumbassery, but acting like it's a completely random thing is very disingenuous
I just gave a possible reason why family in particular might have an instinctive negative reaction


they're still ignorant and dumb tho

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 28, 2018)

Er that excuse is just all the more random because there are straight people who also can't have children and they're not threatened/disowned for it, so obviously "passing genes on" isn't the real problem. Then on top of that, gay and infertile people alike have still been able to pass their genes on through things like surrogates for many years. So it's just like... what are you talking about? That's not reality 

Which, all of that is beside the point, it's not like I would even bother entertaining an argument that selfish anyways. If you're a parent and you think your desire to see your genes passed on is more important than your child's happiness and ability to be truthful to themselves, then you have no business as a parent anyways.


----------



## Didi (Jan 28, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Er that excuse is just all the more random because there are straight people who also can't have children and they're not threatened/disowned for it, so obviously "passing genes on" isn't the real problem.



Consider the following: in their ignorant instinctive response, they regard your gayness as a choice as opposed to something you can't do anything about



> Which, all of that is beside the point, it's not like I would even bother entertaining an argument that selfish anyways. If you're a parent and you think your desire to see your genes passed on is more important than your child's happiness and ability to be truthful to themselves, then you have no business as a parent anyways.



Agreed


----------



## Shizune (Jan 28, 2018)

Didi said:


> Consider the following: in their ignorant instinctive response, they regard your gayness as a choice as opposed to something you can't do anything about



Oh I don't make time for ignorance though, like if you wanna be racist or homophobic or whatever else and you won't educate yourself then I'm gonna bring it to you and leave it at your doorstep and that's the last time we're gonna speak.

I feel like it's a whole choice. The thing is, time is too precious. For example what really gets me are the people who were anti-gay marriage before it was legalized in my country, but now wanna turn around and say that they've seen the light and they're fine with gay people. Like, so what? Where were you when we needed you? Girl I don't need anything from you now, we been won. So go and befriend another gay person if you want, because you're getting no forgiveness over here. That time passed.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm mad, you have me talking ignorant over here.  I'm trying to be more articulate lately.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 28, 2018)

But if we're being honest, the real reason straight people are mad is because we can have sex without worrying about accidentally making children.
​


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 28, 2018)

Anal

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 28, 2018)

Okay serious question for the more internet savvy here...

How is it possible Nicki has been working on this album for over a year straight now and not a piece of information about it has leaked?

She's been working mostly out of her own studio in Miami, but I still don't understand. Where are the producers, the people from the label? Surely someone along the lines somewhere has to have talked about _something_. _Anything_.

Am I looking in the wrong places?


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 28, 2018)

Shizune said:


> But if we're being honest, the real reason straight people are mad is because we can have sex without worrying about accidentally making children.
> ​


Eh, I would attribute it towards, being able to pull more frequently, if in the right situation. There is so many forms of contraception now days, that would be the last thing they would be concerned about. And quite frankly it is a lot easier, to form relationships with men, as you are generally wired the same. But I could be wrong.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 28, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Okay serious question for the more internet savvy here...
> 
> How is it possible Nicki has been working on this album for over a year straight now and not a piece of information about it has leaked?
> 
> ...


Lawsuits these days are rarely worth the risk.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 28, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Lawsuits these days are rarely worth the risk.



Still, I'm upset. If that book full of people in the Whitehouse talking about Trump can get published, then I'm convinced we just need some well connected journalist somewhere to do a deep dive on this Nicki album and mine up alllll the tea.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 28, 2018)

You know what fuck this, I'm picking up the phone and calling Republic Records TODAY!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 28, 2018)

> _According to a source, rumors of Nicki Minaj working in recording studio are true, with as many as eight songs having been put to tape. “It’s still in the early stages,” “She’s got security on the doors to ensure no-one hears a whisper,” a source said.   _





Dunno if you saw that already


----------



## Shizune (Jan 28, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Dunno if you saw that already


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 28, 2018)

I did only skim over the black parts tbh

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 28, 2018)

Anyone watches Sense8 here?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 28, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> over the black parts


----------



## Shizune (Jan 28, 2018)

Nah.

I am calling her record label today.

I want ANSWERS, bitch.


----------



## Baba (Jan 28, 2018)

@Shizune situation reminds me of this video

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 28, 2018)

Does anyone know how to contact @Lord Genome? I need him to replace psychic in my game but he hasnt posted in a while.

Just let him know the game starts thursday and get him to confirn he will play.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2018)

Sooo if i made something at 6:38 am would that be a ultra late dinner or breakfast


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 28, 2018)

Legend said:


> Sooo if i made something at 6:38 am would that be a ultra late dinner or breakfast


breakfast


----------



## Shizune (Jan 28, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Does anyone know how to contact @Lord Genome? I need him to replace psychic in my game but he hasnt posted in a while.
> 
> Just let him know the game starts thursday and get him to confirn he will play.



He's on a cruise right now.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 28, 2018)

Baba said:


> @Shizune situation reminds me of this video



"Here we are, three Fridays into April and STILL ain't no damn album. WHERE'S the album?!"

Bitch. This spoke to my SOUL.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 28, 2018)

Shizune said:


> He's on a cruise right now.



Really? Meh, what cruise can possibly be more important than mafia.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 28, 2018)

Fun fact: Drake has released 3 mixtapes, an album and an EP since Nicki's last album.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 28, 2018)

Alright then.

@Lord Genome I'm skipping you and going for the next replacement but you're still in the list. If you come back soon and I need another one I'll contact you again.


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2018)

Gotcha. Now im gonna sleep. Or wait for Nitty's game to start then sleep


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 28, 2018)

Edit: nvm I'll use a PM


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 28, 2018)

I mean what kind of Gurren Lagann game it will be if someone doesn't attempt to lynch LG for obviously being LG?

Meh.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 28, 2018)

(doesn't mean he will necessarily be LG btw this is just a joke)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 28, 2018)

too late


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Curiosity killed the @Catamount



@Catamount has been skulking around that bitch.



Legend said:


> Sooo if i made something at 6:38 am would that be a ultra late dinner or breakfast



 Stupid question. Even if you have been up this whole time it is breakfast. Fool. 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Really? Meh, what cruise can possibly be more important than mafia.



 The nerve.


----------



## Aries (Jan 28, 2018)

Superman said:


> You keep telling yourself that but all of the great moments come from rage. People remember the rage more then the troll.



Rage are small moments scattered across time and space. While troll is Art form... Its beauty does not come from the trolls but from the troll itself. It is imagination... It is creativity brought to life. Trolling may not have the same impact as rage but the troll him or herself has more impact/legacy on the masses then rage does.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

Aries said:


> Rage are small moments scattered across time and space. While troll is Art form... Its beauty does not come from the trolls but from the troll itself. It is imagination... It is creativity brought to life. Trolling may not have the same impact as rage but the troll him or herself has more impact/legacy on the masses then rage does.



 Impact and legacy then rage? The best moments come from rage be it silent or explosive. A means to an end. And it is always there for you to use. Or a learning tool. Rage gives strength and rage can give perspective.

 Really though Cbro....sometimes people just need to be punched in the face for their actions.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

Ava said:


>



 Good morning ava. You seem to he in good spirits.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)

Superman said:


> Good morning ava. You seem to he in good spirits.


Good morning.

And when am I not in good spirits? 

How's your back?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 28, 2018)

Ava said:


>

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 28, 2018)

Superman said:


> Impact and legacy then rage? The best moments come from rage be it silent or explosive. A means to an end. And it is always there for you to use. Or a learning tool. Rage gives strength and rage can give perspective.
> 
> Really though Cbro....sometimes people just need to be punched in the face for their actions.



Fear leads to Rage. Rage leads to Hate. Hate leads to suffering. Rage is good I agree when dealing with those who need a kick in the hiney. But rage lacks direction. What happens when that rage is targeted to someone who had nothing to do with the prob. 

You can't control rage nor can you control hope but you can control troll... You are the master of your own destiny with troll not a pawn to it. Rage does not have the same impact as troll does. Once someone else rages the previous rage is quickly forgotten while troll is everlasting. People are still mad about teen titans game and that was in 2014


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


>

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)

Baba said:


>


second emote looks like you're ready for some doggy style

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)

like the sheep is clearly in the "face down, ass up" position

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 28, 2018)

Ava said:


> second emote looks like you're ready for some doggy style


I can't unsee it now

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 28, 2018)

Ava said:


> like the sheep is clearly in the "face down, ass up" position

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)

so which NF guy is fucking baba in the ass?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 28, 2018)

but I'm always ready some doggy style albeit that's not my position

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)

if you look closely, the sheep is backing dat ass up little by little

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 28, 2018)

Ava said:


> so which NF guy is fucking baba in the ass?


I don't think anyone here can please my ass

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 28, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 28, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Mohit


STFU


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Mohit


Indians Gone Wild - BRAZZERS


----------



## Baba (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Jan 28, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 28, 2018)

Ava said:


> Indians Gone Wild - BRAZZERS


P.o.P


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> P.o.P


?


----------



## Baba (Jan 28, 2018)

Prince of Persia

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 28, 2018)

Ava said:


> ?


I'll tell you in rep when I can rep again. 



It's not allowed in this section

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)

Oh boy


----------



## Baba (Jan 28, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I'll tell you in rep when I can rep again.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not allowed in this section


Tell me tooo


----------



## Baba (Jan 28, 2018)

Power of pussy?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 28, 2018)

Check urban dictionary if you wanna know

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)

Underworld knows and I don't? Damn I guess I'm the most innocent person in this convo

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 28, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Check urban dictionary if you wanna know


It doesn't give me anything


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Jan 28, 2018)

Baba said:


> It doesn't give me anything



Maybe it's trying to preserve your innocence.


----------



## Baba (Jan 28, 2018)

I got the same


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)

why do white wolf and underworld know some crazy sex terms that the rest of us don't know? 


You guys must be sending each other dirty PMs

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 28, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Maybe it's trying to preserve your innocence.


My innocence has already be ruined by Wolfy

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 28, 2018)

Ava said:


> why do white wolf and underworld know some crazy sex terms that the rest of us don't know?
> 
> 
> You guys must be sending each other dirty PMs



I think UB also doesn't know.
Or more accurately, is thinking of something else.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I think UB also doesn't know.
> Or more accurately, is thinking of something else.


So what you're saying is...you know the term? 

So you're the one sexting White Wolf

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 28, 2018)

Baba said:


> My innocence has already be ruined by Wolfy


I'm the most innocent and purehearted person here.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 28, 2018)

Ava said:


> Underworld knows and I don't? Damn I guess I'm the most innocent person in this convo





Baba said:


> It doesn't give me anything




I don't know, im innocent 
Urban dictionary has usually info on that kinda stuff so it could've been helpful

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 28, 2018)

Ava said:


> So what you're saying is...you know the term?
> 
> So you're the one sexting White Wolf



Yes.

And yes.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)

This story just gets more and more scandalous.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I don't know, im innocent
> Urban dictionary has usually info on that kinda stuff so it could've been helpful


No such thing as an innocent German, you're people are the most evil


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 28, 2018)

Ava said:


> This story just gets more and more scandalous.


but it's... _old _news.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 28, 2018)

Ava said:


> you're people are the most evil


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)

So what I'm gathering from this is...white wolf, mr waffles and underworld are in an intense threeway PM convo

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>


whoops typo


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 28, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> but it's... _old _news.



I see what you did there and I dislike it.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Old 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 28, 2018)

Ava said:


> No such thing as an innocent German, you're people are the most evil



I'm not German though

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 28, 2018)

Ava said:


> So what I'm gathering from this is...white wolf, mr waffles and underworld are in an intense threeway PM convo



You have quite the imagination.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)

Where is Zatch? I know he would love this

@Zatch


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 28, 2018)

Ava said:


> Where is Zatch? I know he would love this
> 
> @Zatch


Zatch is bounce --- bad email

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)

rip to the King of NF Drama and Gossip

who will take his place?


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 28, 2018)

Ava said:


> rip to the King of NF Drama and Gossip
> 
> who will take his place?



You're dying ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You're dying ?


I retired from starting drama and flamebaiting ever since I got unbanned 

Has no one noticed my improvement?


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 28, 2018)

Ava said:


> I retired from starting drama and flamebaiting ever since I got unbanned
> 
> Has no one noticed my improvement?





Imma go with no.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 28, 2018)

Ava said:


> So what I'm gathering from this is...white wolf, mr waffles and underworld are in an intense threeway PM convo


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


>


All your Orojackson fanboys will be hurt when I tell them


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Imma go with no.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 28, 2018)

Ava said:


> I retired from starting drama and flamebaiting ever since I got unbanned
> 
> Has no one noticed my improvement?



I've noticed it, you've really improved

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I've noticed it, you've really improved


Thank you for always having my back

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 28, 2018)

Ava said:


> All your Orojackson fanboys will be hurt when I tell them



I'm just laughing because of your wild imagination

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 28, 2018)

Ava said:


>



I don't pay attention to you, so what did you expect ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I don't pay attention to you, so what did you expect ?


Nice choice of an emote


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 28, 2018)

Ava said:


> Nice choice of an emote



Why do you think I used it ?


----------



## Baba (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

Everyone knows UB is Egyptian. @Underworld Broker 



Ava said:


> Good morning.
> 
> And when am I not in good spirits?
> 
> How's your back?



 I still can not sit down comfortably. When I rise from my hack it is painful as all hell. I do not know to heal this is to walk around or lay down all day.



Aries said:


> Fear leads to Rage. Rage leads to Hate. Hate leads to suffering. Rage is good I agree when dealing with those who need a kick in the hiney. But rage lacks direction. What happens when that rage is targeted to someone who had nothing to do with the prob.
> 
> You can't control rage nor can you control hope but you can control troll... You are the master of your own destiny with troll not a pawn to it. Rage does not have the same impact as troll does. Once someone else rages the previous rage is quickly forgotten while troll is everlasting. People are still mad about teen titans game and that was in 2014



 Oh Cbro you don't get what you don't understand. All things lead to rage. And all rage leads to clarity. Because rage vents out everything in you and makes everything clear to you. 

 You talk about your brilliant troll of 2014? Well would we have ssj without Goku's rage? His rage did not consume him...he had eyes only for freeza. Did you not feel a bit  of that rage with that other girl?  You did not blindly lash out. No what it did for you was simply cleanse your mind.

 Everyone has rage and everyone deals with it.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 28, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm not German though



What are you? Dressrosian?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 28, 2018)

Superman said:


> Everyone knows UB is Egyptian. @Underworld Broker



Born in Ukraine actually 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> What are you? Dressrosian?



Have a winner

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 28, 2018)

Why does @Ava have a dicksucking emoticon

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2018)

@Superman get some like tiger balm oil , massage it over afflicted area. Try to keep moving.  use cold/hot therapy , stretch hamstrings,  get sleep. If severe see a doctor.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 28, 2018)

Brb checking another entry in the list of countries I know at least one person from.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)

Didi said:


> Why does @Ava have a dicksucking emoticon


My knees are so sore from all the cock I was sucking last night

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 28, 2018)

Ava said:


> My knees are so sore from all the cock I was sucking last night


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


>


Problem?


----------



## Katou (Jan 28, 2018)

ohhh new   

i like it


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 28, 2018)

Ava said:


> Problem?



Not really


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Born in Ukraine actually



 Hhhmmmmmmm...yes I can see this. Your name makes even more sense. Are you a mobster's daughter as well?

 But besides being born there, are you full blooded Ukrainian?



RemChu said:


> @Superman get some like tiger balm oil , massage it over afflicted area. Try to keep moving.  use cold/hot therapy , stretch hamstrings,  get sleep. If severe see a doctor.



 Thanks Remchu. I was feeling great focusing hot water on the Area last night. I am gonna walk to the store now.


----------



## Baba (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Not really


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2018)

Think the tiger balm is a heat treatment.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2018)

Warm sensation.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 28, 2018)

What the fuck.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 28, 2018)

Superman said:


> Hhhmmmmmmm...yes I can see this. Your name makes even more sense. Are you a mobster's daughter as well?
> 
> But besides being born there, are you full blooded Ukrainian?



Hmm... I don't think so, at least if my step-dad isn't hiding anything...  

Yeah. though I think some ancestors were from Bulgaria

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 28, 2018)

Ava said:


>



Who's dick were you sucking?


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 28, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Hmm... I don't think so, at least if my step-dad isn't hiding anything...
> 
> Yeah. though I think some ancestors were from Bulgaria


Happy Rusev Day

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Who's dick were you sucking?


Reznor's

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 28, 2018)

Ava said:


> Reznor's



And you still didn't become a mod

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> And you still didn't become a mod


I guess im not good at it


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 28, 2018)

Ava said:


> I guess im not good at it



You should try again


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> You should try again


You just wanna watch me suck dick huh

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 28, 2018)

Ava said:


> You just wanna watch me suck dick huh



I want you to become mod.... for a few minutes

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I want you to become mod.... for a few minutes


A few minutes is more than enough time to ban you forever.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 28, 2018)

Ava said:


> A few minutes is more than enough time to ban you forever.



Do you even know how to ban someone?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 28, 2018)

I've been a mod in mafia syndicate for half a year.

I only found out how to see reports last week. 

Why? Because the forum didn't havenany reports in 2017.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

Ava said:


> Reznor's



 A man should never kiss and tell.



Ava said:


> I guess im not good at it



@White Wolf is a mod...though I am sorry for such a low standard to compare you to.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I've been a mod in mafia syndicate for half a year.
> 
> I only found out how to see reports last week.
> 
> Why? Because the forum didn't havenany reports in 2017.



 Then why did you not apply here when Law quit?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 28, 2018)

Superman said:


> A man should never kiss and tell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You misunderstand.

Why would I want to mod a shithole when I can stick to a place where my biggest job is sending welcome PMs to new people?

(Though I do long for a power trip sometimes I guess)


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 28, 2018)

Shithole? NF? How rude!


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Do you even know how to ban someone?


Nope


----------



## Shizune (Jan 28, 2018)

Ava said:


> I retired from starting drama and flamebaiting ever since I got unbanned
> 
> Has no one noticed my improvement?



It's been overshadowed by my improvement.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 28, 2018)

Is Shark Skin on a cruise too?


----------



## Shizune (Jan 28, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Is Shark Skin on a cruise too?



Shark Skin didn't respond to any PMs about my game after signing up so he might have finally gone to where Immortal King, Laix and Marco are


----------



## Shizune (Jan 28, 2018)

His final act was breaking his truth meta in my Warcraft game


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 28, 2018)

He posted in the sports forum yesterday tho.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 28, 2018)

well I want in.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 28, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> He posted in the sports forum yesterday tho.



@Shark Skin hoe


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 28, 2018)

maybe i should retire from this forum for a couple of days

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)

Shizune said:


> It's been overshadowed by my improvement.


Agreed.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)

Zatch said:


> maybe i should retire from this forum for a couple of days


Wtf why would you leave?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 28, 2018)

I do gotta say my avatar is pretty dope.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 28, 2018)

And I love all of you in a strictly platonic way including my haters who are here in droves like itachi's crows. 

See how I did that there.

Bars.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 28, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> And I love all of you in a strictly platonic way including my haters who are here in droves like itachi's crows.
> 
> See how I did that there.
> 
> Bars.



I don't even understand your beef with the other mafia members. You used to play a lot, but you took a break, and now people don't recognize you? Or what?

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 28, 2018)

OPA, VERTEL ME


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 28, 2018)

or is it zeg me? i don't remember


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 28, 2018)

Zatch said:


> OPA, VERTEL ME





Zatch said:


> or is it zeg me? i don't remember



I'm assuming this is aimed at me.

> opa

Yes, this will surely make me feel compelled to answer anything.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 28, 2018)

Rion's beef is as old as Vasto's rage. It's just a staple of our culture.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 28, 2018)

Freaking lol:



> *Non-magic school bus drives into volcano*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 28, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm assuming this is aimed at me.
> 
> > opa
> 
> Yes, this will surely make me feel compelled to answer anything.




wow I assumed he was talking to Grandpa Uchiha and missed the opportunity to make a joke about you, I must be tired

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 28, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> well I want in.



If the 6 ppl between you and shark skin leave youre in.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 28, 2018)

Didi said:


> wow I assumed he was talking to Grandpa Uchiha and missed the opportunity to make a joke about you, I must be tired



You must be tired if you think Zatch talking Dutch is aimed at an American. 

Go rest, you clearly need it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 28, 2018)

Can someone enter ? 

before it expires


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 28, 2018)

I should go to the front of the pack. lel. And, no @Zatch I have no real legit beef with anyone. To me it's all fun and games.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 28, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I should go to the front of the pack. lel. And, no @Zatch I have no real legit beef with anyone. To me it's all fun and games.



ah, good to know. had no idea lol. 



Priscilla said:


> Can someone enter ?
> 
> before it expires



suck at graphics. sorry. sorry.



Didi said:


> wow I assumed he was talking to Grandpa Uchiha and missed the opportunity to make a joke about you, I must be tired



 i failed you.



Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm assuming this is aimed at me.
> 
> > opa
> 
> Yes, this will surely make me feel compelled to answer anything.



can i call you Oom Wafel

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 28, 2018)

Zatch said:


> can i call you oom Wafel

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 28, 2018)

Zatch said:


> ah, good to know. had no idea lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Het is Mijnheer Wafels voor jou, snotneus

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 28, 2018)

Didi said:


> Het is Mijnheer Wafels voor jou, snotneus



That's the nicest thing you've ever said about me I think.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 28, 2018)

Only people who've incessantly shitposted together with you since 2010 get to be rude to you

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 28, 2018)

Didi said:


> Only people who've incessantly shitposted together with you since 2010 get to be rude to you



That's a very short list.
I approve.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Old 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 28, 2018)

@Priscilla I will enter once my new photoshop ends up installing.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 28, 2018)

LOL DIDI. 

good jibe.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 28, 2018)

@Priscilla I will enter once my new photoshop ends up installing.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 28, 2018)

Guys guys

Not sure if you noticed Ava was a mod


----------



## Tiger (Jan 28, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Tiger
> 
> Law you know how I made fun of you for hurting your back last year moving stuff? I now apologize because karma came back around at the end of work...



Gotta take care of that back. To be fair, the thing I was lifting was pushing 400lb, and I had lacerations on my fingers from it.

But all it takes is 20lb of pressure lifting something the wrong way to wrench a vertebrae out of place or strain the muscles.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 28, 2018)

All that rage @Superman has had threw his back out  but, I do hope ya feel better though, dude.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 28, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Guys guys
> 
> Not sure if you noticed Ava was a mod



he’s not


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)

W said:


> he’s not


NANI?


----------



## Shizune (Jan 28, 2018)

I dunno why y'all are complaining about having your back thrown out, I love when that happens to me

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 28, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I dunno why y'all are complaining about having your back thrown out, I love when that happens to me



NO JOKES WILL BE MADE ON THIS SUBJECT. it hurts so much


----------



## Shizune (Jan 28, 2018)

Zatch said:


> NO JOKES WILL BE MADE ON THIS SUBJECT. it hurts so much



You're telling me?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 28, 2018)

Shizune said:


> You're telling me?



negged.

replace sur with mafia convo

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 28, 2018)

Omg Zatch, was it you who got confused when I said I wanted someone to sit on my face because you were like, "why would you want someone to just put their butt on your face and do nothing else?"


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 28, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Omg Zatch, was it you who got confused when I said I wanted someone to sit on my face because you were like, "why would you want someone to just put their butt on your face and do nothing else?"



Yes. 

I didn't realize it meant toss the salad.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 28, 2018)

Just so you know it's more commonly used to refer to women sitting on someone's face to receive oral of the vaginal variety

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 28, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Just so you know it's more commonly used to refer to women sitting on someone's face to receive oral of the vaginal variety





informative.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 28, 2018)

Today on Narutoforums sexual education....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 28, 2018)

You got to lick the anus gently too much stimulation you may end up with a nutty surprise...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 28, 2018)

Aye, @White Wolf ain't these your people?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 28, 2018)

This is fucking funny as fuck.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2018)

No.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 28, 2018)

Time for my favorite WWE PPV and my like 5th consecutive year of questioning why I watched it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 28, 2018)

I was gonna watch it, but don't wanna be pissed or disappointed.


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 28, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I was gonna watch it, but don't wanna be pissed or disappointed.


It's turned into a seemingly endless cycle. I get excited because it's my favorite match and then they completely fuck it up at the end and I get frustrated.

Admittedly more interested in seeing how the first Women's Rumble goes because I have a bad feeling about the Men's. Although based on the rumors, I may be unhappy with both.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 28, 2018)

Well the only way this rumble is gonna be exciting is if two surprise entrants for me in the mens rumble are: The Rock and CM Punk. And, don't see it happening. And, surprise entrant for the women's rumble: Lita. Which, won't happen either.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Azeruth (Jan 28, 2018)

Not even an hour in and the Men's Rumble is already starting.

Doesn't bode well for the Women's Rumble and who I think is going to win...noooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 28, 2018)

it already started? What the hell.


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 28, 2018)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS


----------



## Katou (Jan 28, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Priscilla I will enter once my new photoshop ends up installing.


It got extended ... its too late


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 28, 2018)

It's a miracle! They somehow didn't fuck up both Rumbles!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

Azeruth said:


> It's a miracle! They somehow didn't fuck up both Rumbles!



 eh....the mens was....underwhelming


----------



## Aries (Jan 29, 2018)

Superman said:


> Everyone knows UB is Egyptian. @Underworld Broker
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I trolled many people throughout my hosting gig but the biggest troll I pulled was trolling my heart vasto... I genuinely hoped for a good outcome between her and me. She began to resent me & eventually i had pissed her off to nuclear rage. I should have been able to just smile it off... But I genuinely had feelings for her and felt bad. I did not feel anger towards her vasto I felt empathy... I loved her but she didn't feel the same way towards me...

My life turned to chaos and I tried to bring Order by distracting myself with talking to any girl that I could talk too. But they weren't her and I knew I was only lying to myself that I was over her... I was the one out of Balance... I was the hanged man suspended in the air waiting hoping to be released from these shackles. Every dayphase I have to see her and be reminded of what she meant. I looked into the troll abyss and it looked right back at me...I knew then and there troll was the true way of life... To see the funny side...

No matter how good things are going in life you will be dealt with a troll... Its just one sick joke played on us vasto. What causes rage? Getting trolled... What causes hope to die? Getting trolled...Chaos destroys Order? Chaos is a Troll... We look for perfect Balance but it takes a small troll to knock us off it...when you embrace troll you see the funny side...


----------



## Aries (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Aries (Jan 29, 2018)

Still have a headache, fever. Jesus this sickness

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Platinum (Jan 29, 2018)

Vasto and Aries both need me to be their emotional core.

Thankfully for both of them, I will always be there to rock them gently to sleep, and wipe their tears away .


----------



## Aries (Jan 29, 2018)

Accurate portrayal of Hope, Troll and Rage


----------



## Shizune (Jan 29, 2018)

Where is my album

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 29, 2018)

I want my album

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 29, 2018)

Aries said:


> Accurate portrayal of Hope, Troll and Rage



Gotta agree man. Hope, Troll, and Rage are primal feelings that are hard to convey with pictures or words, so a broken link really does work well.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 29, 2018)

This is what pops up in my screen. The image didn't show for you guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 29, 2018)

Which one of us is Mickey?

It's obvious that Vasto is Donald.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 29, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Which one of us is Mickey?
> 
> It's obvious that Vasto is Donald.



You should be Mickey.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Platinum (Jan 29, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You should be Mickey.



Yeah, Aries is definitely more of a goofy archtype. 

I'm the true mascot of this section

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 29, 2018)

It's funny cos I like Goofy more @Mr. Waffles knows this and judged me for it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 29, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> It's funny cos I like Goofy more @Mr. Waffles knows this and judged me for it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 29, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


Not my fault you quoted a movie that's older than my parents


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 29, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Not my fault you quoted a movie that's older than my parents



I forgot which movie it was.... 
Fantasia ?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 29, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I forgot which movie it was....
> Fantasia ?


Exactly


----------



## Aries (Jan 29, 2018)

WW is the max to my goofy. Mr. Waffles is scrooge mcduck

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 29, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Exactly



Didn't I judge you mostly for not knowing Fantasia ?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 29, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Didn't I judge you mostly for not knowing Fantasia ?


idk don't remember that was like yesterday


----------



## Platinum (Jan 29, 2018)

Mr Waffles is definitely Yen Sid.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 29, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> idk don't remember that was like yesterday



Was it yesterday ?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 29, 2018)

Especially since he out here dropping fantasia references.


----------



## Avito (Jan 29, 2018)

Who in right mind would make @Ava a mod

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 29, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Was it yesterday ?


I've no idea  

all the days blur together


----------



## Aries (Jan 29, 2018)

Rion is scrooge mcduck.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 29, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Mr Waffles is definitely Yen Sid.



Awwww, so kind of you.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 29, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Especially since he out here dropping fantasia references.







White Wolf said:


> I've no idea
> 
> all the days blur together



Same.
All days are the same day.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 29, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Same.
> All days are the same day.


Work days for you


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 29, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Work days for you



What is work ?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 29, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What is work ?


That thing that makes you go silent in PM for 20hrs every day 


or is that my personality

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 29, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> That thing that makes you go silent in PM for 20hrs every day
> 
> 
> or is that my personality



> 20 hours every day

Oh please, it's only like 9-10 hours.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 29, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > 20 hours every day
> 
> Oh please, it's only like 9-10 hours.


and then add sleep


----------



## Platinum (Jan 29, 2018)

I'll throw out a couple more since people always want them when you start doing comparisons.

Shizune - Gaston
Rion - Mushu
Ava - Kuzco
Tiger - Frollo
Legend - Iago

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 29, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> and then add sleep


Sleep is for weak


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 29, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> and then add sleep



But that's not work related. 
Besides, that one goes both ways.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 29, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> But that's not work related.
> Besides, that one goes both ways.


I only slept 16hrs yesterday gimme a break

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 29, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I only slept 16hrs yesterday gimme a break



You sleep more than I do.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 29, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You sleep more than I do.


You know why


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 29, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You know why



I'm just that exhausting.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 29, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm just that exhausting.


 no


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 29, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> no



Liar!


----------



## Baba (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Avito (Jan 29, 2018)

Baba said:


>


Baba black sheep???


----------



## Baba (Jan 29, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Baba black sheep???


No


----------



## Avito (Jan 29, 2018)

Baba said:


> No


White sheep?


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 29, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Baba black sheep???



He's asking for volunteers.


----------



## Baba (Jan 29, 2018)

No, I'm not


----------



## Avito (Jan 29, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> He's asking for volunteers.


For what??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 29, 2018)

Mohit said:


> For what??



That's for you to figure out.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Baba (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Catamount (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Curiosity killed the @Catamount


Be my guest.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Catamount (Jan 29, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Catamount has been skulking around that bitch.


Wait, no, be his guest.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jan 29, 2018)

You need a doctor, falaffle

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 29, 2018)

Catamount said:


> You need a doctor, falaffle



I need a life, not a doctor.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Jan 29, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I need a life, not a doctor.


Maybe you just need drugs

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Jan 29, 2018)

You, bunny, specifically need doctor and no more drugs

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 29, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Maybe you just need drugs



That might work too, I suppose.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 29, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That might work too, I suppose.


Have an  agree

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

Cat are you ever gonna play again?


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

yeah Cat
we totally won't D1 you


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 29, 2018)

If Cat plays I'll play and protec

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Cat are you ever gonna play again?


IRL come to my thirty-third world country, I'll host you and get to meet some fine men and women


Didi said:


> yeah Cat
> we totally won't D1 you


You, darling, can D1 me non-stop.


White Wolf said:


> If Cat plays I'll play and protec


That "protec" sounded like something I did not give consent for.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 29, 2018)

Catamount said:


> That "protec" sounded like something I did not give consent for.


It's okay


----------



## Catamount (Jan 29, 2018)

You definitely do not have enough funds for it to be okay, sorry, it's a real world, Neo

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

Catamount said:


> IRL come to my thirty-third world country, I'll host you and get to meet some fine men and women


You sound like a pimp


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

And then you go there and the women are all cats.


----------



## Catamount (Jan 29, 2018)

And the pimp and the men too and Sin is forced to clean shit after all of them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

I would never dare to go to Catland, for I don't think a Birdie like me would be safe there


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2018)

Superman said:


> eh....the mens was....underwhelming


Even so, they could have ended both Rumbles much worse IMO.

I really did not want Rousey to come out at 30 and win. I'm glad they held off and let someone who has been actively participating in the company win the inaugural Rumble. Guessing she's going to SmackDown and Asuka will challenge Alexa.

As for the Mens, it definitely had ups and downs to it but I was so afraid they'd go with Reigns again. When they started mentioning the Elimination Chamber being Raw exclusive, I figured they could make Reigns win there, but it still bothered me to see him in the final 2 yet again. The Rumbles have been so Reigns focused that it annoys me. Looking back over the past few years:
2014: Reigns runner-up (sets record for 12 eliminations)
2015: Reigns wins
2016: Reigns finishes 3rd (loses title; entered 1st)
2017: Reigns runner-up
2018: Reigns runner-up

How long until those Rumble packages hype up Reigns' average finish?


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2018)

Just finished part 4 Jojo.

SUBARASHII ~


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Aries (Jan 29, 2018)

This Atlanta show is amazing


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

More drama.

Really guys

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

there wasnt tho


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

There was no drama, I was confused and legit thought he was referring to Nello because he made a comment about vanilla games and I didn't know Wad hosted vanilla games.

It was just confusion on my part.

And then I calmly asked for clarification. That's not drama.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

Now now now we don't have to call every little thing drama these days

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

As soon as two people start disagreeing some of you are already ringing the alarm bells 

Don't worry so much about everything because that won't help the general mood of this place either


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> As soon as two people start disagreeing some of you are already ringing the alarm bells
> 
> Don't worry so much about everything because that won't help the general mood of this place either



shut up nerd


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

W said:


> shut up nerd




reported for drama
flaming
and baiting

incorrigible

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 29, 2018)

Yeah, you guys are being alittle too uptight. It's ridiculous, someone can't even disagree anymore here and it's flat out retarded.


----------



## Baba (Jan 29, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Yeah, you guys are being alittle too uptight. It's ridiculous, someone can't even disagree anymore here and it's flat out retarded.


I disagree.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 29, 2018)

@Baba for someone new here your disagreement while understandable I'm just gonna overlook.

Anyways.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 29, 2018)

Well, if you tell someone off in the wrong way you may get section banned @aiyanah. Some people can bait and nothing will happen and others will be reprimanded. 

It's a fact of life.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 29, 2018)

So the black iraqi can thread ban me again? No with hitler at the helm I can't be me.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

I didn't read the argument in the mafia awards thread so I won't argue whether it was drama or not, but I've seen a recent degeneration in the socialization between people in this forum that worries me.

We used to have meltdowns that would only last through the game and then cool off.

Now there are multiple people who hate each other for reasons completely unrelated to mafia and who will take that into games and the convo thread and the CB and everywhere.

This has to stop somehow.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I didn't read the argument in the mafia awards thread



So you basically decided to share your opinion on a subject you didn't even read?

Wow.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 29, 2018)

What I do stays singular. But, because of the new regime I can't even do that anymore. It's no longer a democracy here.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

Ava said:


> So you basically decided to share your opinion on a subject you didn't even read?
> 
> Wow.



I made an assumption. Assumptions can be wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 29, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Well, if you tell someone off in the wrong way you may get section banned @aiyanah. Some people can bait and nothing will happen and others will be reprimanded.
> 
> It's a fact of life.


i take all the bait man, fireworks in this friend when someone baits me
what's the worst that can happen a ban? give a darn

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I made an assumption. Assumptions can be wrong.



I don't know how to tell you this bro. But posting "More drama. Really guys" in the convo...is literally doing the thing you despise.

Aka bringing "drama" into the convo.

Nobody would have been talking about this if you didn't say anything.

And then now you admit to not even reading it.

So you basically brought it into the convo for no reason.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 29, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> It's no longer a democracy here.



It's... never been a democracy. 
I think.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You weren't here in the past year.
> 
> It was literally satan tier.


that's a damn shame, we're more carebear than we were in 2014, what happened


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

Ava said:


> I don't know how to tell you this bro. But posting "More drama. Really guys" in the convo...is literally doing the thing you despise.
> 
> Aka bringing "drama" into the convo.
> 
> ...



Fair enough. I talk too much sometimes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I didn't read the argument in the mafia awards thread so I won't argue whether it was drama or not, but I've seen a recent degeneration in the socialization between people in this forum that worries me.
> 
> We used to have meltdowns that would only last through the game and then cool off.
> 
> ...



to speak for myself i dont hate anyone but

i dont feel like this is a trend specific to this section or even this forum

people have become radicalized in recent years to demonize any adversity, antagonization, or arguer 

personally i blame teh 2016 us presidential elections lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 29, 2018)

How about that weather ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 29, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Well, if you tell someone off in the wrong way you may get section banned @aiyanah. Some people can bait and nothing will happen and others will be reprimanded.
> 
> It's a fact of life.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

basically if someone disagrees with you on anything ever theyre not just wrong, but either autistic, stupid, or a just plain bad person 

love society <3

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 29, 2018)

W said:


> basically if someone disagrees with you on anything ever theyre not just wrong, but either autistic, stupid, or a just plain bad person
> 
> love society <3



Humanity has sucked since the dawn of time, so nothing changed really.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> How about that weather ?


Very icy and cold where I am, how about yourself buddy?


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 29, 2018)

Ava said:


> Very icy and cold where I am, how about yourself buddy?



I have no idea,
Haven't been outside since Friday. 
Think there was some wind though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Humanity has sucked since the dawn of time, so nothing changed really.



i mean yes but socially we have trended towards becoming far less tolerable/forgiving of others
or at least
more expressive about it


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I have no idea,
> Haven't been outside since Friday.
> Think there was some wind though.


Spoken like a true NFer


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> that's a damn shame, we're more carebear than we were in 2014, what happened



Different standards maybe.

My theory is that we are more worried about bringing new people into the forum.

Mafia died in 2013, then again in 2014, then 2015...

In 2016 it simply stopped dieing now we get players from everywhere. Shizune pulled a 50p RPG game out of his ass. Favorites has to be closed at 70 players or people won't stop signing up. I have 10 fucking replacements for my game.

But maybe to achieve that, we needed to become a more advertizable place. We need to tell outsiders that we are not a 4-chan in forum form.

Probably related to the forum as a whole too. Like, they literally moved the Cafe down because it was keeping newcomers away. OL started closing versus threads and stopping drama. I think the staff is worried that with no Naruto anymore it's harder to bring new people here, so we could either stay as 4-chan and let it die a slow death, or make this more attractive to the general audience who prefers civil places.

personally I prefer civil places myself so I like this change.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 29, 2018)

The weather is warm after I pass gas @Mr. Waffles. 

I blame people being too soft. I remember a time when if the stuff were to get to heated we could take it to PM's. But, that still could lead to bans. I had enough banning and don't want anymore. With that being said, we still have the blender where is supposely accepted to openly flame with no basis for reason. But, a heated arguement here can be considered flameworthy. 

That is my two cents and not saying we need to allow baiting but, sometimes people are gonna disagree and shit is gonna be said. Doesn't need to be deleted unless it is flaming outright.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 29, 2018)

W said:


> i mean yes but socially we have trended towards becoming far less tolerable/forgiving of others
> or at least
> more expressive about it



Well.. can't disagree with that. 



Ava said:


> Spoken like a true NFer



I'm best NF'er.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Well.. can't disagree with that.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm best NF'er.


Have an agree


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

W said:


> to speak for myself i dont hate anyone but
> 
> i dont feel like this is a trend specific to this section or even this forum
> 
> ...



I've thought this before too. I think this is one reason.


----------



## Baba (Jan 29, 2018)

What is 4 Chan?
I hear about it a lot but still have no clue what people do there


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

Baba said:


> What is 4 Chan?
> I hear about it a lot but still have no clue what people do there



A forum where every poster is anonymous and rules are pretty lax.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

Baba said:


> What is 4 Chan?
> I hear about it a lot but still have no clue what people do there


Ever thought about going on the website and finding out yourself?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 29, 2018)

And, I am all for new people joining here or the forum in general but, shit is gonna happen. Stuff may get heated. People may not like each other. It happens.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

4-chan is not that bad tbh, just stay out of /b/ if you are sensitive.

Most of it are weaboos bashing mangas they don't like and being stupid, i.e. NF.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 29, 2018)

Ava said:


> Ever thought about going on the website and finding out yourself?


 





No

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 29, 2018)

Shares opinion to spark debate and make discussion: yet, nothing.

And, sometimes this is why I leave this forum for months at a time.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm just saying: the complaining about drama bothers me just as much as the drama itself. 

At least the drama also satisfies my entertainment needs

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Baba (Jan 29, 2018)

Dogs > Cats

FITE ME

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 29, 2018)

Baba said:


> Dogs > Cats
> 
> FITE ME



Where do bunnies fit in though ?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I'm just saying: the complaining about drama bothers me just as much as the drama itself.
> 
> At least the drama also satisfies my entertainment needs



To be fair if we could quantify the amount of drama this forum had in the past 5 years I'm pretty sure you'd be linked to at least 20% of it.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 29, 2018)

That's a debate I'm not even gonna entertain.


----------



## Baba (Jan 29, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Where do bunnies fit in though ?


Dogs > Bunnies > Cats

Reactions: Ningen 3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

dogs > cats > bunnies

Reactions: Ningen 2


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> To be fair if we could quantify the amount of drama this forum had in the past 5 years I'm pretty sure you'd be linked to at least 20% of it.


I think you're severely overestimating me.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I think you're severely overestimating me.



I just had some drama, Raven. And it wasn't fun.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

I used the standard method for engineering estimates.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Make shit up.


----------



## Baba (Jan 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> dogs > cats > bunnies


Cats are too human-like

Reactions: Ningen 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I think you're severely overestimating me.


Agreed. I've literally only seen you get in 1 fight.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

Ava said:


> Agreed. I've literally only seen you get in 1 fight.



How long have you been here? 3 months?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

Not that I'm complaining tbh. Sinrage is part of a healthy breakfast.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> How long have you been here? 3 months?


Name more fights I've been in then. I'll wait.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> How long have you been here? 3 months?


Well you said the entire forum, not here specifically. 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> To be fair if we could quantify the amount of drama this forum had in the past 5 years I'm pretty sure you'd be linked to at least 20% of it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

This forum = mafia.


----------



## Melodie (Jan 29, 2018)

Ava said:


> Agreed. I've literally only seen you get in 1 fight.




From this post until the lynch of that day phase.

You're welcome for the entertainment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 29, 2018)

I count for like 5 percent of the drama of the last five years.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 29, 2018)

Man do I love that my emote is back!


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

Melodie said:


> From this post until the lynch of that day phase.
> 
> You're welcome for the entertainment.


-triggering intensifies-

But that doesn't count! That was just some in game shit. That ain't real drama! That's just putting up a show!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Name more fights I've been in then. I'll wait.



You vs Laix in narutofia.

First game in this forum that I watched.

And my first exposure to a legit NF mafia meltdown.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> -triggering intensifies-
> 
> But that doesn't count! That was just some in game shit. That ain't real drama! That's just putting up a show!



That is true.

Most of the time you don't get serious mad at people. And you never spite them in the next game. I like that about you.

Like you torch everything down then in the next game you start over.

But drama is still drama.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 29, 2018)

I remember the negs I got for ultra killing Naruto in game..


----------



## Baba (Jan 29, 2018)

Will I be able to be part of future dramas if I starts posting in CB?


----------



## Melodie (Jan 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> And you never spite them in the next game. I like that about you.



Yeah, about that..


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

W said:


> basically if someone disagrees with you on anything ever theyre not just wrong, but either autistic, stupid, or a just plain bad person
> 
> love society <3




I disagree, HITLER

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You vs Laix in narutofia.
> 
> First game in this forum that I watched.
> 
> And my first exposure to a legit NF mafia meltdown.


Me vs Stelios you mean


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Me vs Stelios you mean



I remember you hating on Laix for giving you a fake Dahlia role.

Maybe it was a 2-part thing.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

Melodie said:


> From this post until the lynch of that day phase.
> 
> You're welcome for the entertainment.


People calling that SinRage fake


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

Melodie said:


> From this post until the lynch of that day phase.
> 
> You're welcome for the entertainment.


Thanks.

I'll try not to give you any optimistics today in exchange

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Yeah, about that..



If you have seen something I haven't then show me, Melodie-senpai.

I'm always up for more Sinrage.


----------



## Melodie (Jan 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> If you have seen something I haven't then show me, Melodie-senpai.
> 
> I'm always up for more Sinrage.


When was I not spite voted by Sin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> If you have seen something I haven't then show me, Melodie-senpai.
> 
> I'm always up for more Sinrage.


Mr. "I hate drama" begging someone for a link to drama


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

Melodie said:


> When was I not spite voted by Sin



Fair enough. But spite votes are like third grade spite.

I mean, real spite, where you are playing a game then suddenly two people start arguing over something that happened last game.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I remember you hating on Laix for giving you a fake Dahlia role.
> 
> Maybe it was a 2-part thing.


I was mad but it mostly had to do with @Stelios coming at me for nothing.

Like I wasn't that mad and actually delighted but it was frustrating to see my role actually did nothing in the end anyway but I never fought with Laix over it I think

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

Ava said:


> Mr. "I hate drama" begging someone for a link to drama



I don't want new drama to happen. Doesn't mean I don't wanna see what already did.

Same reason watching WW2 films is fun.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2018)

Melodie said:


> When was I not spite voted by Sin


*pokes signature*


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

Melodie said:


> When was I not spite voted by Sin


Those votes almost never made it to the end of the day phase

And I don't spitevote you for any mafia game that happened but because youre THE FUCKING DEVIL

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> vzXC ICAB :ihxRP
> SD C-
> xDWQ xc
> 
> ...



Quality post tbh tbf

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Those votes almost never made it to the end of the day phase
> 
> And I don't spitevote you for any mafia game that happened but because youre THE FUCKING DEVIL


Have an agree


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Those votes almost never made it to the end of the day phase
> 
> And I don't spitevote you for any mafia game that happened but because youre THE FUCKING DEVIL





SinRaven said:


> Melodie, I know you are literally Satan this game.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I PREFER IT WHEN YOU'RE NOT AROUND TBH BECAUSE YOU'RE FUCKING CONFUSING FUCK IS ANNOYING AS HECK AND YOU'RE BEST LEFT ALONE IN THE FUCKING DESERT WITH NO WAY TO CONTACT US AND ALSO DEAD
> 
> BYE FUCKING BITCH


Oh my

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 29, 2018)

DDL lowkey loves drama.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Melodie (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Oh my


What did you do to Marco


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> DDL lowkey loves drama.



I just dislike hate, y'know.

I mean drama is fine, but I wish we could all stay friends at the end of the day.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

Oh my some of these other stuff I'm not gonna quote


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 29, 2018)

Next time on Narutoforums reality series:

The Real Dramawhores of Mafia...

Sinraven threatens to snatch shizune weave out and wipe her ass with it...


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

Melodie said:


> What did you do to Marco


That was to CR but I probably said something similar to Marco as well


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 29, 2018)

I can see them both fighting just like that...some ghetto rachet ass love and hip hop fight...


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I WILL NOW JUMP UP AND DOWN FIFTY FUCKING TIMES IN AN ATTEMPT TO CALM MY FUCKING ASS DOWN
> 
> BUT THAT DOESNT MEAN I DONT HATE THE LOT OF YALL FUCKERS NO MORE
> 
> ...



Oh my

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Quality post tbh tbf


man i gotta rep that post when i can


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Sorry DDL, for ruining this game a bit. I let the rage blind me. Hopefully you didn't lose any respect for me, but I understand if you did. I'm really sorry. I enjoyed this game until this phase because of rage and it actually had nothing to do with you. I'd like to see another run of this game (or a similar concept) in which I will try my best.
> 
> Thank you for hosting. I enjoyed playing, I really did. Can't handle the shit these fucktards come up with any longer tho. Not only am I burned the fuck out, being vigged in two games in a row early on in the games for no fucking good reason and then being roleblocker this entire game and lynched for no good reason either, I feel picked on almost. But I know these gals are just jealous of my boogie, cause I am the deal I'm the ish.
> 
> I said good fucking day.


Handling it with grace and dignity.  Learn from the master.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

And now that exact same person is bein considered for the Overly Nice Person Award by several people

Talk about growth

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 29, 2018)

Every community needs it's fair share of drama to keep the blood flowing, especially those like mafia where the main attraction has downtime. It's generally best though when it's actually section relevant. Fight over who killed who or that the game you were going to host got snatched out from under you.

I'll be sitting back here, watching you destroy each other.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

The last time I pulled a stunt like that was in Psychics game last year, although it was very moderate compared to this one.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 29, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Every community needs it's fair share of drama to keep the blood flowing, especially those like mafia where the main attraction has downtime. It's generally best though when it's actually section relevant. Fight over who killed who or that the game you were going to host got snatched out from under you.
> 
> I'll be sitting back here, watching you destroy each other.


WPK has erectile dysfunction and diddles gerbils. Shots fired.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 29, 2018)

You actually sit back and watch alot of things: doing nothing.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 29, 2018)

Dr. White lets Waffles tickle his booty hole with a feather.

[HASHTAG]#shotsfired[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 29, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> WPK has erectile dysfunction and diddles gerbils. Shots fired.


Proof that your just a dentist posing as a real doctor. I'm over here hard as a rock, just can't choose between my old flame from the Colosseum or the one that is only now ready to move onto a new love, years after her former lover's tragic disappearance.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

Was going through my old pms (to find more drama ) and found these Chess mafia roles again @Zatch



			
				SinRaven said:
			
		

> Thanks again for wanting to check it out. pek
> 
> Let me know what you think about it. Take your time, there's no hurry.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 29, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Proof that your just a dentist posing as a real doctor. I'm over here hard as a rock, just can't choose between my old flame from the Colosseum or the one that is only now ready to move onto a new love, years after her former lover's tragic disappearance.


Just remember to keep their mulch stocked.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 29, 2018)

Only hard as a rock because of ED pills.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 29, 2018)

I have only had a meltdown once to my remembrance, in the fitting Tale of Emotions game where my role was Bitterness. That felt quite good.

When I look back at my first year or so here I was so polite, to the point that it almost annoys me reading some of those games.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 29, 2018)

Then I also remember he is soft and gots me on ignore.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

WPK is like Luke Skywalker. People don't expect much from him anymore, but he will sooner or later make his epic comeback and show why he is the jedi master.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> WPK is like Luke Skywalker. People don't expect much from him anymore, but he will sooner or later make his epic comeback and show why he is the jedi master.



Nice subtle dig.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 29, 2018)

Why you lying about him @Dragon D. Luffy?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

W said:


> Nice subtle dig.



You put malice where it doesn't actually exist.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You put malice where it doesn't actually exist.



Did u watch episode 8


----------



## Stelios (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I was mad but it mostly had to do with @Stelios coming at me for nothing.
> 
> Like I wasn't that mad and actually delighted but it was frustrating to see my role actually did nothing in the end anyway but I never fought with Laix over it I think



Nothing?

I actually had a lie detect role and your post came up as a lie


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

W said:


> Did u watch episode 8



Yes but

I'm one of the few people in this forum who actually liked ep. 8 so

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> WPK is like Luke Skywalker. People don't expect much from him anymore, but he will sooner or later make his epic comeback and show why he is the jedi master.


Did you already forget  what happened the last time we compared  WPK to Luke


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Did you already forget  what happened the last time we compared  WPK to Luke



I don't think I was here.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Nothing?
> 
> I actually had a lie detect role and your post came up as a lie


Lies!


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I don't think I was here.


Something Something ego something


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Lies!



Host: this post is a lie.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Something Something ego something



Nope. Nothing comes up.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Lies!


Actually it was true but that one was because of my role because I actually was speaking the truth 

Fucking Laix


----------



## Stelios (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Lies!



yeah that's what you said back then
you were like "ARE YOU TROLLING ME LAIX? DO SMTH WTF"


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Yes but
> 
> I'm one of the few people in this forum who actually liked ep. 8 so



I liked it
But I can say as a casual fan that Luke’s character was definitely character assassinated

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## Stelios (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Actually it was true but that one was because of my role because I actually was speaking the truth
> 
> Fucking Laix



yeah pretty sure it was his fault Kappa


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

W said:


> I liked it
> But I can say as a casual fan that Luke’s character was definitely character assassinated



Well I disagree.

I think his arc was pretty realistic.

Nobody stays a perfect hero forever.

And he did recover, and get to go out like a boss.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Nope. Nothing comes up.


Cubey VS SinRaven


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Cubey VS SinRaven



I don't remember WPK's part in that.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

Stelios said:


> yeah pretty sure it was his fault Kappa


HIS AND YOURS


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I don't remember WPK's part in that.


WPK compared himself to Luke and was called out for having a big ego because of it which triggered the entire discussion.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> WPK compared himself to Luke and was called out for having a big ego because of it which triggered the entire discussion.



I see.

Well I'm the one comparing WPK to Luke so you can't say he has a big ego this time.

Fite me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

@Aries

Who is everyone in the mafia community in the Star Wars universe


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I see.
> 
> Well I'm the one comparing WPK to Luke so you can't say he has a big ego this time.
> 
> Fite me.


I was just appreciating the irony of you saying the exact thing that started some shit right after complaining about drama

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I was just appreciating the irony of you saying the exact thing that started some shit right after complaining about drama



I literally didn't see the part about WPK so

yeah.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2018)

WPK needs to be taken out back and put out of his misery.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Yes but
> 
> I'm one of the few people in this forum who actually liked ep. 8 so


I'm one of those that loved it.



SinRaven said:


> Did you already forget  what happened the last time we compared  WPK to Luke


I immediately thought of that myself



W said:


> I liked it
> But I can say as a casual fan that Luke’s character was definitely character assassinated


He stayed true to himself in the end. His final scene was brillian.



SinRaven said:


> WPK compared himself to Luke and was called out for having a big ego because of it which triggered the entire discussion.


To be fair, I was comparing myself to Luke due to the whole Prince of Hope thing, nothing to do with personality or power levels, just narrative.





Legend said:


> WPK needs to be taken out back and put out of his misery.


This is the Year of WPK, so you will be severely disappointed.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

So I'm trying to bond with a girl I think is into me (I also think shes cute)

Tried to come up with a subject to start talking on FB, and remembered she likes Dream Theater.

Then I went and listened to a song. Hated it.

What to do.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

The year of WPK, Nitty _and_ Sin? We, the last survivors of our era, will dominate once again!


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So I'm trying to bond with a girl I think is into me (I also think shes cute)
> 
> Tried to come up with a subject to start talking on FB, and remembered she likes Dream Theater.
> 
> ...


Be yourself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

Actually we aren't the only survivors considering @Shiny also returned.

So I declare this the year of Shiny as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Be yourself.


I don't know if telling her that he'll see her next day will help...

...

Actually I think it will.

Be yourself DDL!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Be yourself.



This is the exact opposite of what you should do and pretty much a platitude.

Everyone has different ‘versions’ of themselves.

The trick is to be the best possible you when attempting to make an impression, for whatever purpose or motive.

For instance, when I go to job interviews I’m extremely well-mannered, smiling, confident in speech and optimistic in attitude.

When I’m by myself, or even talking to random goons like y’all on the internet I’m a vulgar, scowling, murmuring cynic.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

I mean I'm usually doing fine when we are together with a bunch of people. I start saying stupid stuff and she laughs a lot.

But I really suck at starting conversations.

Tho now I see she posted a drawing she made on FB. Gonna ask about it.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 29, 2018)

yeah just be yourself...she likes dream theater so what,  @Dragon D. Luffy just find out what some of her interest are and go from there.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> yeah just be yourself...she likes dream theater so what,  @Dragon D. Luffy just find out what some of her interest are and go from there.



It's fine, I was just trying to score points with a mutual interest, but now I'll have to find a different avenue.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 29, 2018)

W said:


> @Aries
> 
> Who is everyone in the mafia community in the Star Wars universe


For the sequel trilogy and new gen we got : poutanko as Rey, Dr.White as Kylo

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

Basically DDL, to put it more succinctly.

Don’t try to be Town Leader! DDL. Try to be Godfather DDL.

And what is true is always downplay how much talking to her matters.

Throw her a few see-you-next-day-phases and her interest in you will incline.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 29, 2018)

Maybe ask when you can come over and google on her facebook while twittering her mouse.

I'm sorry, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 29, 2018)

W said:


> This is the exact opposite of what you should do and pretty much a platitude.
> 
> Everyone has different ‘versions’ of themselves.
> 
> ...


Well that's true, it was mainly based around ''I think she's into me'' if his default is working then he shouldn't force a conversation by seeking interest in something he's not interested in.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 29, 2018)

Or you can wear a sweater and ask her to feel it, and then follow up with do you feel that: that is boyfriend material.

Okay, I am joking. enough of the jokes.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm kind of bad at reading whether people are actually into me so I could be wrong.

But hey you need to have some hope if you are going to make anything happen.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 29, 2018)

We aren't asking a black iraqi. you guys don't even let your women show skin @White Wolf


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm kind of bad at reading whether people are actually into me so I could be wrong.
> 
> But hey you need to have some hope if you are going to make anything happen.



@Platinum


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Well that's true, it was mainly based around ''I think she's into me'' if his default is working then he shouldn't force a conversation by seeking interest in something he's not interested in.



Yeah I know.

I'm too honest to do that anyway. But I thought I could actually get interested in it.

Nope. Didn't like it.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 29, 2018)

I actually really liked episode 8. As far as Luke is concerned I can say I wasn't a 100% fan of everything he did but I also don't really have that big of an issue with it or find it to unrealstic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 29, 2018)

Is that why you are bad at finding scum @Dragon D. Luffy?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

Ep. 8's problem was that some of the side plots were retarded.

But I really liked the main one.


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> WPK is like Luke Skywalker*. People don't expect much from him anymore, *but he will sooner or later make his epic comeback and show why he is the jedi master.


L A W L Z


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2018)

W said:


> This is the exact opposite of what you should do and pretty much a platitude.
> 
> Everyone has different ‘versions’ of themselves.
> 
> ...



Yeah first impressions matter.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

But Wad

You are a vulgar, scowling, murmuring cynic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

and we wouldn't have it any other way

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

ya damn skippy


----------



## Melodie (Jan 29, 2018)

Can't trust mafia in the small jester game set up doing stuff right even in a different forum


----------



## Melodie (Jan 29, 2018)

They stinked more


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

what the fuck is this other forum you guys keep lowkey mentioning but not naming

or is it still that mangamaid shit

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> what the fuck is this other forum you guys keep lowkey mentioning but not naming
> 
> or is it still that mangamaid shit


It is mangamaid. I decided to play 1 game there for fun to see how it goes.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 29, 2018)

Ava said:


> how did I do?



You did good since you managed to not get shot N1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

I don't think I can play the Jester set up ever again after that recent one tbh

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I don't think I can play the Jester set up ever again after that recent one tbh



what happened

never had time to read it


----------



## Baba (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Melodie (Jan 29, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> what happened
> 
> never had time to read it


Waffles and priscillaiakalalakala decided to throw the game


----------



## Melodie (Jan 29, 2018)

Ava said:


> how did I do?


"I'm vanilla townie" should tell you more than enough


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Waffles and priscillaiakalalakala decided to throw the game


And people lynching me for no reason

But that game throw was the fucking cherry on top God damn

I will forever be triggered

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

Melodie said:


> "I'm vanilla townie" should tell you more than enough


i legit didnt get what the big deal about that was tho

isn't everyone gonna pretend to be a vanilla townie regardless of their role?


----------



## Baba (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm gonna host a game with a jester faction next


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 29, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Waffles and priscillaiakalalakala decided to throw the game



Wondering if Town or Mafia are ever gonna win this


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

Ava said:


> how did I do?





Underworld Broker said:


> You did good since you managed to not get shot N1



basically yeah

but your cautiousness was eventually interpreted as doc fear so u got gooned rip

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Melodie (Jan 29, 2018)

Ava said:


> i legit didnt get what the big deal about that was tho
> 
> isn't everyone gonna pretend to be a vanilla townie regardless of their role?


Well yes but flexing that you're vanilla townie when it has no value is pointless. So it's either mafia or power role. Or some person with truth meta that thought claiming generic would be worthwhile.

Cop revealed mafia knows themselves. So you're the doc.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

oh

well lesson learned i guess

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> You did good since you managed to not get shot N1





W said:


> basically yeah
> 
> but your cautiousness was eventually interpreted as doc fear so u got gooned rip



it was obvious i was a doc on day 1? how?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Wondering if Town or Mafia are ever gonna win this



they won the 2nd and 3rd games respectively 

the first game the jester won while being completely afk

cuz i as mafia threw

(cuz i had to)

big ups to @SinRaven


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 29, 2018)

Ava said:


> it was obvious i was a doc on day 1? how?


did you go 'hahahaha mafia failed that killed GOOD JOB PERSON WHO DID IT HAHAHAHA'?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

Tbf it is way less triggering than the very first Jestermania where the game was won by the jester who would've otherwise be mod killed for inactivity that exact phase


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Wondering if Town or Mafia are ever gonna win this



The score is now 3 jester wins, and 2/1 on town and mafia but don't remember which is which

Which faction won Jestermania #4 @Melodie @W
That's the one at 2 wins cuz #5 and #6 were jesterwins


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> did you go 'hahahaha mafia failed that killed GOOD JOB PERSON WHO DID IT HAHAHAHA'?


you're referencing that time in shizune's game huh


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

W said:


> they won the 2nd and 3rd games respectively
> 
> the first game the jester won while being completely afk
> 
> ...


Ninja'd


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 29, 2018)

Ava said:


> it was obvious i was a doc on day 1? how?



i told you that you were pushing too much for the doctor to reveal, guessed that only a doctor would do so after all the plans they had about the doctor protecting the cop


----------



## Melodie (Jan 29, 2018)

W said:


> they won the 2nd and 3rd games respectively
> 
> the first game the jester won while being completely afk
> 
> ...


"Don't post until Marco posts"

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

Melodie said:


> "Don't post until Marco posts"



sleeping for 12 hours isnt normal

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Tbf it is way less triggering than the very first Jestermania where the game was won by the jester who would've otherwise be mod killed for inactivity that exact phase


Salvaged an otherwise meh game tbh


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

Also I just realised Waffles and Priscilla were the maf in both Jestermania #5 and #6, that's some impressive RNG (tho Shizune replaced Priscilla 2 days in in the former)


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> The score is now 3 jester wins, and 2/1 on town and mafia but don't remember which is which
> 
> Which faction won Jestermania #4 @Melodie @W
> That's the one at 2 wins cuz #5 and #6 were jesterwins


Isn't that the one WAD and I won?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> i told you that you were pushing too much for the doctor to reveal, guessed that only a doctor would do so after all the plans they had about the doctor protecting the cop


ill push you off a cliff 

but okay lesson learned

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> The score is now 3 jester wins, and 2/1 on town and mafia but don't remember which is which
> 
> Which faction won Jestermania #4 @Melodie @W
> That's the one at 2 wins cuz #5 and #6 were jesterwins



also idk 

i think it was town?
wasnt jester4 the one where marcofather got gooned by coinflip lynch?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 29, 2018)

kinda miss D1 voting Marco

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

W said:


> also idk
> 
> i think it was town?
> wasnt jester4 the one where marcofather got gooned by coinflip lynch?




uh yeah might be
cuz I think I won #4 but I wasn't mafia in it



SinRaven said:


> Isn't that the one WAD and I won?




I think that's #3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 29, 2018)

Ava said:


> ill push you off a cliff
> 
> but okay lesson learned



You won the bet, what more do you want, lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

i was jester in one of them
i think 3
i got killed 
cant remember if i was town or the host for #2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> You won the bet, what more do you want, lol


 you know im kidding


----------



## Melodie (Jan 29, 2018)

Marco is haunting @Dr. White . Arguing with either is a pain regardless if they're right on wrong


----------



## Baba (Jan 29, 2018)

Crugyr died both game too


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

Okay I think this is #4 (@Melodie didn't number it ), it's the one that Sin and WAD won yeah


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

also 
would anyone be interested
in doing a voice chat of this game setup:



(5 ppl)


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 29, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Marco is haunting @Dr. White . Arguing with either is a pain regardless if they're right on wrong



Managed to Lynch Marco in CotH

Feelsgoodman


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

W said:


> also
> would anyone be interested
> in doing a voice chat of this game setup:
> 
> ...


i would be down

not right now though so hopefully thats not what ur asking


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

yeah and this is third one, which I won as town thanks to RNGesus because town didn't listen to me calling out both Marco and Crugyr as scum but the coinflips came in my favour anyway


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

not right now im just gauging interest
i would place it on an early friday or saturday evening in my time around 5-6 PM EST


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

W said:


> also
> would anyone be interested
> in doing a voice chat of this game setup:
> 
> ...




yeah
tho not right now, don't wanna wake up my roomies and getting kinda tired anyway

but yeah maybe tomorrow I'd be down


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

I didn't bother copying the links since I'm on phone but I looked back:

#1 was hosted by Ruthie and was won by an inactive jester Marco 
#2 was hosted by Melodie and won by me as mafia leading an inactive town after I killed the active townies
#3 was hosted by WAD and was won by town 
#4 was hosted by Melodie and was won by WAD and me as mafia
#5 was hosted by Didi and I didn't follow that game 
We don't talk about #6 but it was hosted by Baba


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

W said:


> not right now im just gauging interest
> i would place it on an early friday or saturday evening in my time around 5-6 PM EST




higher chance I have to work on those days but the timeslot works for me


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

W said:


> not right now im just gauging interest
> i would place it on an early friday or saturday evening in my time around 5-6 PM EST


works for me


----------



## Baba (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> We don't talk about #6 but it was hosted by Baba


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

so like we vote for people on a discord call or something?

what if we can't understand the person's accent? i was under the impression a lot of indians post in here

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

In the jester set up I have 100% win rate as mafia 
33% winrate as town (though it might as well be 0% since I died early in the one I won)
And 0% rng rate of getting the jester role despite me bugging the hosts about it every single time


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 29, 2018)

Who was GF in CotH btw? @Dragon D. Luffy  was it Marco or Lawrence?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I didn't bother copying the links since I'm on phone but I looked back:
> 
> #1 was hosted by Ruthie and was won by an inactive jester Marco
> #2 was hosted by Melodie and won by me as mafia leading an inactive town after I killed the active townies
> ...



I played well in #6, just no one listened to me. I correctly listed all three scum.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

Baba said:


>


I mean you did a good job hosting but the game itself was triggering


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Who was GF in CotH btw? @Dragon D. Luffy  was it Marco or Lawrence?



I... have no idea.

@WolfPrinceKouga 
@Tiger

Only thing I remember from this game was the Rion role... not dieing.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I didn't bother copying the links since I'm on phone but I looked back:
> 
> #1 was hosted by Ruthie and was won by an inactive jester Marco
> #2 was hosted by Melodie and won by me as mafia leading an inactive town after I killed the active townies
> ...



hosted another version offsite
jester won

NL day 1 and day 2 and cop claimed guilty on jester d3 and jester got lynched 
its a lot more complicated than that but yea 



Ava said:


> so like we vote for people on a discord call or something?
> 
> what if we can't understand the person's accent? i was under the impression a lot of indians post in here



yea 
we join a discord server

day phase everyone jumps in voice channel and posts by talking (votes are manually recorded in text in the chat rooms tho, also where i post the 'writeups)

night phase = everyone d/c's from the voice chat channel

rinse n repeat


----------



## Baba (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I mean you did a good job hosting but the game itself was triggering


Understandable.

I won the 5th game btw


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> In the jester set up I have 100% win rate as mafia
> 33% winrate as town (though it might as well be 0% since I died early in the one I won)
> And 0% rng rate of getting the jester role despite me bugging the hosts about it every single time



There is also the one I hosted in Mafia Syndicate.

Where town no-lynched over and over until lylo and mafia won because of a tiebreaker rule.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 29, 2018)

Zatch said:


> I played well in #6, just no one listened to me. I correctly listed all three scum.



More Charisma get



> *Being Convincing >= Being Right* A large part of the game revolves around mafia trying to misdirect, confuse, mislead, and generally manipulate the majority of players. Because of this it's just as important (if not more) to be able to convince people of your thoughts/beliefs/etc as it is to actually come to the right conclusions. A lot of arguments will turn into competing narratives, so being able to sway others is a crucial tool.

Reactions: Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Jan 29, 2018)

@Melodie you should complain to your fellow town as well tbh. We had 4 town listed as possible Jester (Ava, Viole, Rot, Revan)  I hate you all...

@Ava we should have killed you N1 but your "Cop should claim" non stop post made me wonder if Doc would act that obvious. Turned out you're just that obvious. I gave you too much credit 
And yea your Vanilla claim out of nowhere and your "I have to save my own skin" = doc confirmed.

As for Tenshi's read it's still my fault tho

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I didn't bother copying the links since I'm on phone but I looked back:
> 
> #1 was hosted by Ruthie and was won by an inactive jester Marco
> #2 was hosted by Melodie and won by me as mafia leading an inactive town after I killed the active townies
> ...




wait a second

WAIT A SECOND

HOLD
THE
FUCKING
PHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONE 

#2: Cop
#3: Doc
#4: Doc
#6: Doc


WHAT THE FUCK IS UP WITH THIS

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

poutanko said:


> @Melodie you should complain to your fellow town as well tbh. We had 4 town listed as possible Jester (Ava, Viole, Rot, Revan)  I hate you all...
> 
> @Ava we should have killed you N1 but your "Cop should claim" non stop post made me wonder if Doc would act that obvious. Turned out you're just that obvious. I gave you too much credit
> And yea your Vanilla claim out of nowhere and your "I have to save my own skin" = doc confirmed.
> ...


guess i suck at mafia

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I... have no idea.
> 
> @WolfPrinceKouga
> @Tiger
> ...



Thinking about my GF nomination atm, need info think


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> wait a second
> 
> WAIT A SECOND
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

I don't even know if Ava is bad but it's fun to Agree him when he is self-loathing.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> wait a second
> 
> WAIT A SECOND
> 
> ...


It means your dickpicks are considerably more impressive than mine since they always give  me generic as town

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

seriously if you guys want a good value kill n1 as scum

kill @Didi or @Melodie any game
theyre good players sure
but theyre also doctors more than half the time when theyre town

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

Then Melodie complains when people call her evil.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

Zatch said:


> RNG Blessed?




more like cursed
give me generic anyday babe

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> It means your dickpicks are considerably more impressive than mine since they always give  me generic as town




Aww, I'm sure you're better at picking dicks than me Sin


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

poutanko said:


> @Melodie you should complain to your fellow town as well tbh. We had 4 town listed as possible Jester (Ava, Viole, Rot, Revan)  I hate you all...
> 
> @Ava we should have killed you N1 but your "Cop should claim" non stop post made me wonder if Doc would act that obvious. Turned out you're just that obvious. I gave you too much credit
> And yea your Vanilla claim out of nowhere and your "I have to save my own skin" = doc confirmed.
> ...


i just remembered i made a post saying ur my number 1 suspect, so im not that bad

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 29, 2018)

RemChu said:


> L A W L Z


They call me washed up yet still off me within two cycles or even before I get to post as a replacement



Underworld Broker said:


> Who was GF in CotH btw? @Dragon D. Luffy  was it Marco or Lawrence?


It was MetalMarsh. Marco was Chopsticks, Lawrence777 was Coyote or the Smoking Man.



Underworld Broker said:


> Thinking about my GF nomination atm, need info think


Lawrence777 was the MVP of CotH.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

i really like the jester set up tho, i wanna play it again


----------



## poutanko (Jan 29, 2018)

@W did Ava really protect Sonnua? I was thinking he might actually protect someone else since it's Ava


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

Metalmarsh is a great scum player but he's not used to NF style role madness.

Or to the concept of godfathers.

But he's like an evil version of Waffles. Good luck reading him.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 29, 2018)

WPK can only unleash 10% of his power at any time. 

He is a viper who waits for the right moment to strike.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> Aww, I'm sure you're better at picking dicks than me Sin


D I C K P I C S *

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Jan 29, 2018)

Ava said:


> i really like the jester set up tho, i wanna play it again


After 2 Jester games...I don't

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

Ava said:


> i really like the jester set up tho, i wanna play it again


I'd be fine with hosting it so I can get me some of dem Didi dickpics

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

Er I meant for good fun

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Would recommend you to read Tiger's guide if you haven't done so yet
> 
> 
> You don't suck, would just say you should hint your role because it'll be a bit hard for you to play as scum. People may start calling you out that you haven't hinted your role yet like you usually do as town.


you always give me good advice

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> EVEN THO I HAD SAID I WASN'T GONNA BE THERE



Bro

Did you not learn anything from "see you next phase".

Never say you won't be there.

Just... don't be there.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 29, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Would recommend you to read Tiger's guide if you haven't done so yet
> 
> 
> You don't suck, would just say you should hint your role because it'll be a bit hard for you to play as scum. People may start calling you out that you haven't hinted your role yet like you usually do as town.



i'm going to murder you.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

You say you won't be there and people will start pulling some double twist meta wifom on you.

Before you know there is a PhD thesis on why you are scum.

Written by a townie ofc, but co-signed by the scum.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 29, 2018)

I loved Metalmarsh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

oh well at least in #3 I lived a couple of phases as doc as opposed to getting n1'd in #4 and #5
tho I don't know if I succesfully stopped a kill, cba to check tho



still
I gotta be the player in this series with the least amount of phases played / games played  (barring dudes who only played 1 game)


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 29, 2018)

that's what white did in ow after priscilla cleared her suspicion by pasting her pm. poor didi


----------



## poutanko (Jan 29, 2018)

Ava said:


> i just remembered i made a post saying ur my number 1 suspect, so im not that bad


It's hardly an accomplishment since my scum play is bad people usually notice it quickly if I'm scum


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

If 10 people reply to this post within 15 minutes that they want to sign up for the jester game I'll start it tonight otherwise I'm going to sleep and open sign ups tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

poutanko said:


> It's hardly an accomplishment since my scum play is bad people usually notice it quickly if I'm scum

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

@Dragon D. Luffy

very rarely are we on the same page but

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Bro
> 
> Did you not learn anything from "see you next phase".
> 
> ...





Uhh hello DDL
do you actually know me??????



After I got mislynched in like 2010 or something for 'suddenly not being around' I have since then ALWAYS autistically stated (well, almost always) when I'm gonna be gone and when I'll be back

it's kinda like my only prevailing meta

and because it's my thing, people usually tolerate it from me because I have a history of doing it regardless of role


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 29, 2018)

Ava said:


> you always give me good advice

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

W said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy
> 
> very rarely are we on the same page but



I have knowledge obtained after consecutive branding on my ass.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

i mean yeah the best time to lynch someone is when their offline, why does didi have an issue with this?


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 29, 2018)

Zatch said:


> that's what white did in ow after priscilla cleared her suspicion by pasting her pm. poor didi


Nah, I had no idea Didi was sleeping and wasn't totally sure what Priscilla was doing, but it was the perfect oppurtunity to go big fish hunting and persuade town to goon didi last minute.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> If 10 people reply to this post within 15 minutes that they want to sign up for the jester game I'll start it tonight otherwise I'm going to sleep and open sign ups tomorrow




put me in coach


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

Seems I'll be able to sleep thank God


----------



## Melodie (Jan 29, 2018)

Ava said:


>


She wasn't in my top 2 so you were better when it comes to that. I thought it'd be Mugen and Ark.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> I loved Metalmarsh



Do I link this on MS or not?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 29, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Nah, I had no idea Didi was sleeping and wasn't totally sure what Priscilla was doing, but it was the perfect oppurtunity to go big fish hunting and persuade town to goon didi last minute.



It was a glorious play.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> put me in coach


Oh.

Well I'll put you in regardless of whether I start it today or tomorrow


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

Melodie said:


> She wasn't in my top 2 so you were better when it comes to that. I thought it'd be Mugen and Ark.


we already established a long time ago that im better then you melodie

Reactions: Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 29, 2018)

@Dragon D. Luffy can you get MM to sign up for the next COTH?


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 29, 2018)

If we can get Metalmarsh and JJJ back for COTH my life will be complete


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy can you get MM to sign up for the next COTH?



Maybe.

Getting MS people to play here is the second hardest thing in mafia.

Second only to getting people from here to play there.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I have knowledge obtained after consecutive branding on my ass.



i was referring to us both instantly optimistic rating sin for his 10 signups in 15 minutes for the jester mafia


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

Believe me, I've tried both things a lot.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

W said:


> i was referring to us both instantly optimistic rating sin for his 10 signups in 15 minutes for the jester mafia



I mean

What else do you do


----------



## poutanko (Jan 29, 2018)

Baba said:


> Dogs > Cats
> 
> FITE ME





Mr. Waffles said:


> Where do bunnies fit in though ?


Sitting in the corner munching our carrots while cats and dogs are killing each other so we can kill the remaining ones who are badly injured already We are completely harmless

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 29, 2018)

Melodie said:


> She wasn't in my top 2 so you were better when it comes to that. I thought it'd be Mugen and Ark.



wouldn't blame you for suspecting Ark/Viole, he's always scummy.

Muugen (from what i know) is raging a lot as town, haven't seen him play as scum.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

It was hella optimistic but I wanted sleep so I figured I'd only make some effort if people excited enough for me to gain 10 sign ups in 15 minutes


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 29, 2018)

Platinum said:


> WPK can only unleash 10% of his power at any time.
> 
> He is a viper who waits for the right moment to strike.


WPKO OUTTA NOWHERE is the most perfect comparison Aries has ever done.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Bro
> 
> Did you not learn anything from "see you next phase".
> 
> ...


I hold to this philosophy. If I'm sick or busy I don't mention it, I just post. Don't show an ounce of weakness in games. Also never claim.


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Oh.
> 
> Well I'll put you in regardless of whether I start it today or tomorrow



sweet
But don't make me a town PR


----------



## poutanko (Jan 29, 2018)

Melodie said:


> She wasn't in my top 2 so you were better when it comes to that. I thought it'd be Mugen and Ark.


So Viole does look that sus?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> If we can get Metalmarsh and JJJ back for COTH my life will be complete



He's signed up for a game there tho. I can link to you if you want.

Also his upcoming FMA game is pretty dope. I heard it's better than Sin's.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

I will also autosign @poutanko because I want to see her play again

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

Tho I guess if the RNG rolls that way I'll accept my eternal damnation


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

Actually I think JJJ is playing the same game.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> He's signed up for a game there tho. I can link to you if you want.
> 
> Also his upcoming FMA game is pretty dope. I heard it's better than Sin's.


I'll check out an FMA game.


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

btw hiya Poutanko
I ate Saté Ajam today

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I hold to this philosophy. If I'm sick or busy I don't mention it, I just post. Don't show an ounce of weakness in games. Also never claim.


I just do whatever and rage when people lynch me for it


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> btw hiya Poutanko
> I ate Saté Ajam today


Is Poutanko Indonesian or why else is this  relevant?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> I'll check out an FMA game.



Should take a few months to be hosted tho.

The one he and Jay are playing is a  game.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 29, 2018)

poutanko said:


> So Viole does look that sus?



He's always sus, also VIole is the devil and has won way too often by getting converted to some cult, enough is enough

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

@Underworld Broker i feel like you know me so well that you can always tell my role and faction every game 

thats why i have to kill you on day 1 in the next game we play

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks for making me hungry, i need smth to eat now


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Is Poutanko Indonesian or why else is this  relevant?




yeah I think so unless I remembered incorrectly RIP


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Is Poutanko Indonesian or why else is this  relevant?





also this is a convo thread, kindly fuck outta here with your relevance


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

isnt she from singapore :skull:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I will also autosign @poutanko because I want to see her play again


Okay ~ 
Hopefully I won't screw up this time 



Didi said:


> btw hiya Poutanko
> I ate Saté Ajam today


I like it a lot  We spell it sate ayam now xD ajam is the old word for it. I just learned that words like Opa and Oom are related to you guys O.o wortel too

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Should take a few months to be hosted tho.
> 
> The one he and Jay are playing is a  game.


ok I signed up.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm still working on my two games... but I think i'm going to make another mexican standoff with the recommended indie modification in February first... .


----------



## poutanko (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Is Poutanko Indonesian or why else is this  relevant?


I am


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

yup those are all dutch


----------



## Baba (Jan 29, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Sitting in the corner munching our carrots while cats and dogs are killing each other so we can kill the remaining ones who are badly injured already We are completely harmless


I guess you haven't read the latest one piece chapter

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Jan 29, 2018)

Ava said:


> @Underworld Broker i feel like you know me so well that you can always tell my role and faction every game
> 
> thats why i have to kill you on day 1 in the next game we play


We'll lynch you if Broki's dead

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

gonna kill broki to get ava lynched

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> ok I signed up.



I just activated your account but you didn't sign up for the game.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I just activated your account but you didn't sign up for the game.


yeah I meant I signed up for the forum. Gonna sign for the game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> This is the Year of WPK, so you will be severely disappointed.


Im gonna bury you.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> yeah I meant I signed up for the forum. Gonna sign for the game.



To sign up just vote for the poll.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 29, 2018)

poutanko said:


> I am


Oh my! I guess Im part bunny after all!

My grandmother was Indonesian and I grew up with a lof of the culture, though mostly the food and family morals and values rather than actual traditions. 

I don't know why but I have a weird fascination about Indonesia that always gets me sentimental whenever I think about it. I guess our heritage was just something very important in our family.

Nice to see some Indonesian representation on here! Where are you speficially from if I may ask?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

This is the part where we find out they're related

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

I have Dutch ancestors.

Wonder if someone here is related to me.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I have Dutch ancestors.
> 
> Wonder is someone here is related to me.




hello its me ur brother

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 29, 2018)

Ava said:


> @Underworld Broker i feel like you know me so well that you can always tell my role and faction every game
> 
> thats why i have to kill you on day 1 in the next game we play



How often have you been right on my alignment so far? 

Inb4 we're gonna end up together as mafia, lmao


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> hello its me ur brother



You're dutch too? I forgot.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> This is the part where we find out they're related



That only happens when you are from iceland. Then, you realize that you are related to literally every person in a 100 mile radius.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

Like literally everyone here is Dutch.

What is the connection between Dutch people and mafia I wonder.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> How often have you been right on my alignment so far?
> 
> Inb4 we're gonna end up together as mafia, lmao


Im always wrong about you 

We would have so much fun as mafia, you would probably always shout "ava stop  " whenever i go crazy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

Platinum said:


> That only happens when you are from iceland. Then, you realize that you are related to literally every person in a 100 mile radius.




they actually have an app to prevent people from accidentally dating their relatives


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Like literally everyone here is Dutch.
> 
> What is the connection between Dutch people and mafia I wonder.




SHUT IT DOWN HE KNOWS TOO MUCH


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I have Dutch ancestors.
> 
> Wonder if someone here is related to me.



but what is the family name of your dutch ancestors, now I'm actually curious tbh


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

I guess my brain blocked out the fact there were 5 Dutch guys here. It was too absurd. So I only remembred the other four.


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I guess my brain blocked out the fact there were 5 Dutch guys here. It was too absurd. So I only remembred the other four.




Me Sin Chaos Waffles
you counted Stelios over me? bruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> but what is the family name of your dutch ancestors, now I'm actually curious tbh



Beats me.

It's from the branch of my grandfather, who passed away 50 years ago, and was already a mix between Portuguese and Dutch (mostly Portuguese).

Might ask my mother but I doubt she knows.


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

also, mugen, though he's not here often


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Beats me.
> 
> It's from the branch of my grandfather, who passed away 50 years ago, and was already a mix between Portuguese and Dutch (mostly Portuguese).
> 
> Might ask my mother but I doubt she knows.




Oh
pity


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 29, 2018)

Ava said:


> Im always wrong about you
> 
> We would have so much fun as mafia, you would probably always shout "ava stop  " whenever i go crazy



Tell me more, i'm listening   just let me get my popcorn first though

yeah, sounds like i'd actually tell you that, lmao or you'd be shook like in Cubey's vanillafia game, haha

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

It's probably part of the reason why I'm 1,89m tall though. My grandfather had very tall relatives from what I hear.

But my father is unrelated and is tall too so I guess I got lucky.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 29, 2018)

The weebdom is strong in the dutch.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

Like

Amsterdam is the only ever place I went to where I didn't feel like I was taller than everyone else.

It felt weird.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Like
> 
> Amsterdam is the only ever place I went to where I didn't feel like I was taller than everyone else.
> 
> It felt weird.




tfw surrounded by giants

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2018)

@SinRaven

Just saw Conchita Wurst trending worldwide.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> they actually have an app to prevent people from accidentally dating their relatives


The US South needs to make their own.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 29, 2018)

Where are all the real germans  Broki is my only mate.


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

Dr White is german? 

Now I get why I always think he's scum, it all makes sense now

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 29, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Where are all the real germans  Broki is my only mate.


The Kylo Ren comparison works even better now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Tell me more, i'm listening   just let me get my popcorn first though
> 
> yeah, sounds like i'd actually tell you that, lmao or you'd be shook like in Cubey's vanillafia game, haha


I WAS NOT SHOOK IN CUBEYS GAME, JUST NERVOUS 

and yes i know u can always calm me down

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> Dr White is german?
> 
> Now I get why I always think he's scum, it all makes sense now


Half. Can trace my grandmothers father side all the way back to the 15th century. 

Dutch just mad ya'll are offshoots


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 29, 2018)

Ava said:


> I WAS NOT SHOOK IN CUBEYS GAME, JUST NERVOUS
> 
> and yes i know u can always calm me down



So, in the games we've been so far, what alignment did you think I was? 

I'm good at that


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> So, in the games we've been so far, what alignment did you think I was?
> 
> I'm good at that


always town

and everygame u break my heart


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Half. Can trace my grandmothers father side all the way back to the 15th century.
> 
> Dutch just mad ya'll are offshoots




uhh no we're not?

Proto-germanic people lived in denmark / south sweden

by the time the various germanic tribes emerged, it was in both what is now the netherlands and in north germany

we're both offshoots of the same thing
get schooled son


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

The only reason for being shook would be that I want my grandparents' bikes back


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2018)

White is German

Borki not German

Is this real life

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 29, 2018)

Ava said:


> always town
> 
> and everygame u break my heart



I'm always playing scummy, how can you read me as town 

I'm sorry

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm always playing scummy, how can you read me as town
> 
> I'm sorry


...because i trust you baka, what dont u get about that

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> uhh no we're not?
> 
> Proto-germanic people lived in denmark / south sweden
> 
> ...


uhhhh, yeah?

Proto germanic people did in fact migrate from the Northern regions, and as they spread south into Germany the Germanic languages/tribes began to form identities and spread into other regions such as Holland, Austria, Switzerland, etc. The frisians, Franks, and other tribes settled into the Netherlands after they were forced to move westward.

Ya'll are baby germans


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Half. Can trace my grandmothers father side all the way back to the 15th century.
> 
> Dutch just mad ya'll are offshoots


whats the other half bro


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 29, 2018)

Ava said:


> whats the other half bro


Daemon

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 29, 2018)

Late but WPK is luke you say?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

frisians were identified as a germanic people at practically the same time as the other germanic people that you belong to
at most there's like 100 years between them

genetically irrelevant difference


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> uhh no we're not?
> 
> Proto-germanic people lived in denmark / south sweden
> 
> ...





Dr. White said:


> uhhhh, yeah?
> 
> Proto germanic people did in fact migrate from the Northern regions, and as they spread south into Germany the Germanic languages/tribes began to form identities and spread into other regions such as Holland, Austria, Switzerland, etc. The frisians, Franks, and other tribes settled into the Netherlands after they were forced to move westward.
> 
> Ya'll are baby germans





Didi said:


> frisians were identified as a germanic people at practically the same time as the other germanic people that you belong to
> at most there's like 100 years between them
> 
> genetically irrelevant difference



>literally white people arguing how white they are

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 29, 2018)

Ava said:


> ...because i trust you baka, what dont u get about that





Don't trust people in mafia, in games it's like a completely different world

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> frisians were identified as a germanic people at practically the same time as the other germanic people that you belong to
> at most there's like 100 years between them
> 
> genetically irrelevant difference


They all came from Germany bruva (After coming from the North of course). Same roots, ya'll just decided to dip the motherland and settle across the Rhine 

Das why the languages are entitled "germanic"  The culture was formed there. 

Don't worry though the French, Belgians, Austrians, and some of the Hungarians/Polish are offshoots too


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

W said:


> >literally white people arguing how white they are




notice how Dr White's german ass didn't respond to the relevant part about him having to give back our bikes


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> They all came from Germany bruva (After coming from the North of course). Same roots, ya'll just decided to dip the motherland and settle across the Rhine
> 
> Das why the languages are entitled "germanic"  The culture was formed there.
> 
> Don't worry though the French, Belgians, Austrians, and some of the Hungarians/Polish are offshoots too




we didn't dip no motherland, we just thought on our joint route coming from denmark "nah this place is shite, we're gonna go on a bit further, K mates?" while your lazy asses were like "nah its good enough here we're staying"


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> notice how Dr White's german ass didn't respond to the relevant part about him having to give back our bikes


Cause you know that's a pipe dream


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Cause you know that's a pipe dream




btw, give back that stolen trophy from 1974 too if you'd be so kindly


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> we didn't dip no motherland, we just thought on our joint route coming from denmark "nah this place is shite, we're gonna go on a bit further, K mates?" while your lazy asses were like "nah its good enough here we're staying"


Germany

vs

Netherlands


GG no re


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 29, 2018)

Plus you guys created Waffles in a lab so -15 honor

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

even with your cherrypicked dutch image that is cheating, I can't compete with Neuschwannstein

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Like literally everyone here is Dutch.
> 
> What is the connection between Dutch people and mafia I wonder.



also to answer this
imo the Dutch have an intrinsic interest in criminal justice because of The Hague

that’s my crackpot theory anyways

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

(even tho that is cheating too because there's no shit like that in North Germany at that point in time which is the relevant shit but oh well I concede cuz pretty castles are my weakness  )


----------



## Aries (Jan 29, 2018)

W said:


> @Aries
> 
> Who is everyone in the mafia community in the Star Wars universe



I believe it was

Didi-Sidious
Aries-Anakin/Darth Vader
Platinum-Obi Wan Kennobi
Law-Yoda
Vasto-Mace Windu
Wad-Count Dooku
Santi-Jango Fett
Remchu-General Grievous
Mr. Waffles-Qui gon
Cubey-Darth Maul

DDL-Luke Skywalker
WPK-Hans Solo
Psychic-Princess Leia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> even with your cherrypicked dutch image that is cheating, I can't compete with Neuschwannstein


tbf I live in the U.S (even though I live in PA one of the better states) so at least you have some solace in that


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 29, 2018)

There should be an asterisk next to Supes maintaining that he is specifically the Samuel L. Jackson incantation.


----------



## Aries (Jan 29, 2018)

maybe mr. waffles can be yoda since their about the same age around new hope and law as qui gon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

oh yeah
with the pennsylvania dutch
who are germans
because americans can't into deutsch


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> There should be an asterisk next to Supes maintaining that he is specifically the Samuel L. Jackson incantation.



philly, wasn’t it?
ur an eagles fan like @Lord Genome right? 
gl


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

Aries said:


> maybe mr. waffles can be yoda since their about the same age around new hope and law as qui gon




if I am Sidious, Waffles is Dooku
>recruited by me
>old

100% fits

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> oh yeah
> with the pennsylvania dutch
> who are germans
> because americans can't into deutsch


Yeah Germans settled here because the land reminded them of home, so we are Mini Germany here.

And yeah that shit's hilarious  , I had to explain to my grandma (who's lived in the US all of her life) and my mom that PA dutch is the same thing as German, they just couldn't pronunciation correctly and got lazy.


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

W said:


> philly, wasn’t it?
> ur an eagles fan like @Lord Genome right?
> gl




oh yeah it's superbowl like today or tomorrow right?

gonna watch again, was pretty fun last 2 times even if american sports are obsessed with LOADSA DOWNTIME and only like 2 minutes of playing and then TIMEOUT again so they can shill adds everywhere

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 29, 2018)

W said:


> philly, wasn’t it?
> ur an eagles fan like @Lord Genome right?
> gl


Nah, Allentown. I am a Steelers fan but don't mind PA teams. Problem is Brady is my favorite player so...kinda conflicted.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> oh yeah it's superbowl like today or tomorrow right?
> 
> gonna watch again, was pretty fun last 2 times even if american sports are obsessed with LOADSA DOWNTIME and only like 2 minutes of playing and then TIMEOUT again so they can shill adds everywhere



Sunday 
it’s always on a Sunday 
gotta go to church in the mornin’ before you crack open a cold one with the boys


----------



## poutanko (Jan 29, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Oh my! I guess Im part bunny after all!
> 
> My grandmother was Indonesian and I grew up with a lof of the culture, though mostly the food and family morals and values rather than actual traditions.
> 
> ...


 Ay ~ I'm from East Java, I live in Surabaya. Some of my cousins who live in Malang say there are a lot of Dutch tourists there dunno why  



Underworld Broker said:


> How often have you been right on my alignment so far?
> 
> Inb4 we're gonna end up together as mafia, lmao


So if Broki survives D1/N1 we should lynch both her and Ava 

@Didi @Dr. White what's the point talking about it? You all look the same to me

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 29, 2018)

I don't have even a tenth of the charisma to be Han Solo.


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

W said:


> Sunday
> it’s always on a Sunday
> gotta go to church in the mornin’ before you crack open a cold one with the boys




oh 
why did I think it was on a tuesday for some reason


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> (even tho that is cheating too because there's no shit like that in North Germany at that point in time which is the relevant shit but oh well I concede cuz pretty castles are my weakness  )



Schönbrunn was neat, still have to visit Neuschwanstein, pretty castles are so great


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 29, 2018)

poutanko said:


> @Didi @Dr. White what's the point talking about it? You all look the same to me


reported for racism 

Also I can guarantee you that I don't look like Didi  I'm some mix of african/jamaican for the rest of my 50%, but who knows since I don't know most of that side.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 29, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Schönbrunn was neat, still have to visit Neuschwanstein, pretty castles are so great


Want to help me take over one? We can split it 50/50?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> oh
> why did I think it was on a tuesday for some reason


The State of the Union is on Tuesday so maybe it's that.


----------



## poutanko (Jan 29, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> reported for racism
> 
> Also I can guarantee you that I don't look like Didi  I'm some mix of african/jamaican for the rest of my 50%, but who knows since I don't know most of that side.


What racism, I'm not even same species as you


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 29, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Want to help me take over one? We can split it 50/50?



Yep, let's do this


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> reported for racism
> 
> Also I can guarantee you that I don't look like Didi  I'm some mix of african/jamaican for the rest of my 50%, but who knows since I don't know most of that side.




100% Dutch here 

though everyone in my family is darkhaired, no blue eyed blondehaired stereotypes here

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

Azeruth said:


> The State of the Union is on Tuesday so maybe it's that.




nah I'd never watch that

is there some other big event that's usually (or was the past year) on tuesdays?

The NBA finals?
the Oscars?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> nah I'd never watch that
> 
> is there some other big event that's usually (or was the past year) on tuesdays?
> 
> ...



me finally finishing the cb ratings is tomorrow (Tuesday)

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Platinum (Jan 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> nah I'd never watch that
> 
> is there some other big event that's usually (or was the past year) on tuesdays?
> 
> ...



NBA Tuesdays are a thing, yes.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 29, 2018)

Azeruth said:


> The State of the Union is on Tuesday so maybe it's that.


For those wondering about the state of our union.

*Spoiler*: __ 





Shizune said:


> Five *innocent* heads hang for crimes they did not commit.
> 
> Tyranny. Mutiny. Savagery. Paranoia. This is what your precious kingdom has been reduced to.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Winner 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

Platinum said:


> NBA Tuesdays are a thing, yes.




There we go, thanks Plat


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 29, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Yep, let's do this


You will receive a crow with details in the coming fortnight.


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2018)

>try to rep Plat
>get the 4 friends popup

fuuuuu I hate it I hate it I hate it
I hate it so much more than the old one
it's so mean

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> >try to rep Plat
> >get the 4 friends popup
> 
> fuuuuu I hate it I hate it I hate it
> ...



The system is trying to stop you from honoring me the way I deserved to be honored.

It must be destroyed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> For those wondering about the state of our union.



Too soon.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> >try to rep Plat
> >get the 4 friends popup
> 
> fuuuuu I hate it I hate it I hate it
> ...



 Wasn’t the old one 8 reps before rep ping said person again?


----------



## Tiger (Jan 29, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> The US South needs to make their own.



Wouldn't they use the app instead of Tinder, then?


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 29, 2018)

> Implying the south don't know


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 30, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> reported for racism
> 
> Also I can guarantee you that I don't look like Didi  I'm some mix of african/jamaican for the rest of my 50%, but who knows since I don't know most of that side.


So youre not daemon? I trusted you


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 30, 2018)

Ava said:


> So youre not daemon? I trusted you


I am. Voodoo Demon.


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 30, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Nah, Allentown. I am a Steelers fan but don't mind PA teams. Problem is Brady is my favorite player so...kinda conflicted.


Steeers fan? Aye my uncle is one of the coaches

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 30, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Steeers fan? Aye my uncle is one of the coaches


Damn, that's sweet. Must hook you up nice for X-mas


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 30, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Damn, that's sweet. Must hook you up nice for X-mas


He dishes out pretty nicely no biggie. I mean being a hall of famer and all gets him the perks

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Jan 30, 2018)



Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 30, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 30, 2018)

Morning


----------



## Avito (Jan 30, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Morning


Its afternoon here

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## White Wolf (Jan 30, 2018)

Do I hate myself enough to rewatch Koe no Katachi


----------



## Baba (Jan 30, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Do I hate myself enough to rewatch Koe no Katachi


I cried so much


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 30, 2018)

Baba said:


> I cried so much


Not surprising


----------



## Avito (Jan 30, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Do I hate myself enough to rewatch Koe no Katachi


i can watch it over and over again and not cry i m already dead inside


----------



## Baba (Jan 30, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Not surprising


I was not ready for it maaan. I thought it would be a fun, and happy movie  No one told me about the plot and I didn't bother to read it either.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 30, 2018)

Mohit said:


> i can watch it over and over again and not cry i m already dead inside


*shrug* 

I'm sure it hits some people harder than others, especially depending on their life circumstances and whatnot.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 30, 2018)

Baba said:


> I was not ready for it maaan. I thought it would be a fun, and happy movie  No one told me about the plot and I didn't bother to read it either.


Same went in blind but it didn't take long to figure it out.


----------



## Baba (Jan 30, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Same went in blind but it didn't take long to figure it out.


Don't watch it >_>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 30, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> *shrug*
> 
> I'm sure it hits some people harder than others, especially depending on their life circumstances and whatnot.


it sure is emotional but i cried only the first time though have seen it thrice already didn't cry during the other 2 times 
but i sure cry everytime i watch kimi no na wa dont know why though


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 30, 2018)

Baba said:


> Don't watch it >_>


Probably for the best lel. 



Mohit said:


> it sure is emotional but i cried only the first time though have seen it thrice already didn't cry during the other 2 times
> but i sure cry everytime i watch kimi no na wa dont know why though


I still need to watch that one at some point.


----------



## Baba (Jan 30, 2018)

I didn't feel sad watching Kimi no na wa at all 

 Didn't understand why it had such a huge fuss about it. I would give it 2.5/5.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 30, 2018)

Baba said:


> I didn't feel sad watching Kimi no na wa at all
> 
> Didn't understand why it had such a huge fuss about it. I would give it 2.5/5.


Maybe you didn't understand the intricacies of it?


----------



## Baba (Jan 30, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Maybe you didn't understand the intricacies of it?


Always assuming the worst about me  

It was a good movie but not rewatchable imo


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 30, 2018)

Baba said:


> Always assuming the worst about me
> 
> It was a good movie but not rewatchable imo


I would never do such a thing.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 30, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I would never do such a thing.


Yes yes, you would never


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2018)

@Ava into astronomy? 

Super blood blue moon coming up...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 30, 2018)

Once in a blue moon
Do not watch the starlit sky 
The wolves are prowling


----------



## Avito (Jan 30, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Probably for the best lel.
> 
> 
> I still need to watch that one at some point.


Don't listen to Baba and watch that one it's really is good like everyone is saying


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 30, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Ava into astronomy?
> 
> Super blood blue moon coming up...


When?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2018)

Ava said:


> When?



 About 21 to 24 hours depending on where you live. It is viewable in the morning from 5 to 6.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 30, 2018)

I see.

I probably won't check it out though.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 30, 2018)

Is anyone interested in hosting a turbo game today? I'd love to play in one.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 30, 2018)

Ok so Shark Skin ignored my PM and Degaforce is not playing.

Anyone here knows how to contact @dave07?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 30, 2018)

I think he was from OJ or something?


----------



## Baba (Jan 30, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I think he was from OJ or something?


Ya. I will inform him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 30, 2018)

Ava said:


> Is anyone interested in hosting a turbo game today? I'd love to play in one.


@Baba


----------



## Baba (Jan 30, 2018)

Ava said:


> @Baba


I'm sorry I can't host today .-. I have to study and I already have my hands filled with another game I'm hosting on OJ.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 30, 2018)

Mfw everyone on my replacement list is from OJ

Might as well create an account there myself.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 30, 2018)

Holy shit I have an account there.

And it's 3 years old.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 30, 2018)

I think this was when I was mad about OL being full of OP haters. So I looked for an alternative place.

Would probably have kept looking if it wasn't for me finding mafia around the same time.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 30, 2018)

Well he's not playing. Next.

@Mohit mafia. This thursday. You in?

(actually should be friday in your timezone)

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Well he's not playing. Next.
> 
> @Mohit mafia. This thursday. You in?
> 
> (actually shouldbbe friday in your timezone)



Worst comes to worst I am your man I suppose DDL.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Santí (Jan 30, 2018)

Aries said:


> Santi-Jango Fett





I’m okay with this.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 30, 2018)

Aries said:


> I believe it was
> 
> Didi-Sidious
> Aries-Anakin/Darth Vader
> ...





uhm hello??


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 30, 2018)

Ava said:


> uhm hello??



Hi.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 30, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Hi.


I want a Star Wars character as well


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 30, 2018)

Ava said:


> I want a Star Wars character as well



You can be Jar Jar. 

don't blame me, you waked right into that one.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 30, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You can be Jar Jar.
> 
> don't blame me, you waked right into that one.


You mean I get to be the guy that played a key role in the Clone Wars starting which led to millions of people dying and the near extermination of the Jedi Order?

Wonderful.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 30, 2018)

Ava said:


> You mean I get to be the guy that played a key role in the Clone Wars starting which led to millions of people dying and the near extermination of the Jedi Order?
> 
> Wonderful.



Excellent. 
Welcome aboard, Jar Jar.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2018)

Context: character tells you she may look like an adult but she is ten years old.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 30, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Ava into astronomy?
> 
> Super blood blue moon coming up...



so excited for this.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2018)

Zatch said:


> so excited for this.


I so you are my astronomy brother.

TO SEE A GLORIOUS GIANT BLOOD MOON.

wew

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2018)

Bad Omen btw.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 30, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I so you are my astronomy brother.
> 
> TO SEE A GLORIOUS GIANT BLOOD MOON.
> 
> wew



It's been almost 200 years since the last one, yeah? I need to see if some friends would be up to driving to a national park or something for optimal viewing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 30, 2018)

Superman said:


> Worst comes to worst I am your man I suppose DDL.



Thanks. Though I'm hopeful I won't need to get to that point.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 30, 2018)

Just watched Coco.

Pixar did it again.


----------



## Stelios (Jan 30, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Just watched Coco.
> 
> Pixar did it again.



Oh seen a trailer at DJ today.

They done it in a good way ?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 30, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Oh seen a trailer at DJ today.
> 
> They done it in a good way ?



yeah, everyone i've spoken to said it's one of their best movies and to bring tissues for the ending.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 30, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Oh seen a trailer at DJ today.
> 
> They done it in a good way ?



Yeah it's a very well-written, emotional story about family bonds. Good soundtrack, good plot, etc. I almost cried watching too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 30, 2018)

@Dragon D. Luffy I am your man for replacement.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 30, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy I am your man for replacement.



You are in the list, I haven't forgotten you. But I gotta respect the order.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2018)

This fucking emote, LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Jan 30, 2018)

I just found my favorite underboob picture

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I just found my favorite underboob picture


Share


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 30, 2018)

RemChu said:


> This fucking emote, LOL


Bruh its an added emote to the forum, why did you link the image?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 30, 2018)

Ill give you a hint on its name remchu


----------



## Stelios (Jan 30, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Share

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2018)

Ava said:


> Bruh its an added emote to the forum, why did you link the image?


I dont know the code, quicker for me to right click copy image 

fast

_does it matter!!!_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 30, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I dont know the code, quicker for me to right click copy image
> 
> fast
> 
> _does it matter!!!_


Yes cuz its my name

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2018)

Ava said:


> Ill give you a hint on its name remchu


dis one is adorable.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2018)

Oh shit it is, avalon.
Okay

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Jan 30, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 30, 2018)

Checking the Mafia Championship of Aries where DDL is a jester and turns SK, that ending was so hilarious, lmao

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2018)

Sup Assholes?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 30, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Checking the Mafia Championship of Aries where DDL is a jester and turns SK, that ending was so hilarious, lmao




Hey broki


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 30, 2018)

Ava said:


> Hey broki



Wanna see it?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 30, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Wanna see it?


Of course


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 30, 2018)

Ava said:


> Of course



Give me a moment to get the receipts

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shiny (Jan 30, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 30, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Alright then.
> 
> @Lord Genome I'm skipping you and going for the next replacement but you're still in the list. If you come back soon and I need another one I'll contact you again.



If you still need me

I'm here


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 30, 2018)

@Mohit sounds like it's not your day. Sorry.

Though now you're the first in the list so if anyone inactifags d1 their role is yours.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 30, 2018)

@Ava 


*Spoiler*: __ 






Aries said:


> Dayphase ends
> 
> *Robbie Reyes*(*Jester*)/DDL has been lynched and won the game.
> *Nightphast begins*​





Aries said:


> *Agent Coulson* has revived DDL making him unwin the game.
> *Robbie Reyes* has turned to the *Ghost Rider*​





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You know I don't think it should even be possible for someone to "unwin" a game but whatever.
> 
> I won't even bother.
> 
> See you next game.





Aries said:


> The end of the Nightphase
> 
> 
> *KingPin* has killed *Agent Coulson*/Didi
> ...





Aries said:


> *The Hive* has taken over the *Ghost Rider*​





Nevan said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy Are you still in the game?





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Well nobody told me Im not so I guess so.
> 
> But Im basically furniture now.
> 
> Unless you wanna do me a favor and lynch me





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> And don't ask me about Hive CR is being cagey about it.
> 
> He says we are "linked".
> 
> No idea what that means.





Nevan said:


> Can you reveal what was your wincon after reviving?
> 
> What type of role were you?





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Still a jester.
> 
> Basically I gain a shot of BP if enough people try to lynch me but I still survive.
> 
> So now Im a slightly more powerful jester.





Aries said:


> *The ghost rider* has killed Dr white/*Daredevil*​





poutanko said:


> WTF DDL





poutanko said:


> @Didi I'll kill you on future game for reviving that freaking jester just for lulz instead of keeping it for town when we need it





poutanko said:


> @Aries you too  WTF with this set up??





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I know as much as you do.
> 
> (i e. thats Hive)





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Well feel free to lynch me if you want. Can't say I wont enjoy it.
> 
> But for the sake of fairness, I think you should look for hive instead. The way I see it he could just take control of someone else and make them carry his kill for him instead of me.





Didi said:


> I REGRET NOTHING





Aries said:


> Nevan\*Mafia* was killed
> 
> Final dayphase begins​





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ok so
> 
> You know the drill
> 
> ...





Aries said:


> *Ghost Rider* has killed SupremeKage/*Quake*​





poutanko said:


> ... I investigated LG last night and the result: he's mafia and should be the guy on Nevan's write up
> 
> Idk what to believe anymore
> 
> ...





poutanko said:


> @SupremeKage my last town bro
> 
> I'm surrounded by scums





poutanko said:


> Thought Nevan was town





poutanko said:


> Nuh uh, you killed 2 of my town bros  After being revived by my other town bro  so ungrateful





Aries said:


> Since we are in end game, *The Hive*/RNG is dead





poutanko said:


> ???????????





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Does the day end if majority is reached?





Aries said:


> More or less yes





Lord Genome said:


> *[vote lynch poutanko]
> *
> its the only way





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> *[vote lynch poutanko]
> *
> End it @Aries





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> *Votes are locked.*





Aries said:


> Pou/Cop/*Jessica Jones* has been lynched
> 
> *James Wesley*/Lord Genome/Disguiser and *Ghost Rider*/DDL/Serial Killer have won the game

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 30, 2018)

One of my best performances

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 30, 2018)

Feel free to nominate me for the awards thing actually.


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2018)

See you next day phase should be a category,

Fucking Legendary.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 30, 2018)

Nitty is dead

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 30, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Nitty is dead



http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...se-the-recording-ended-up-on-tmz-9572971.html



not nice


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2018)

"In her impassioned, somewhat erratic speech, she also praised herself for writing her own songs - said to be a thinly veiled jibe at her alleged rap nemesis Iggy Azalea."

lel, "erratic">.>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2018)

Legend said:


> Sup Assholes?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 30, 2018)

RemChu said:


> "In her impassioned, somewhat erratic speech, she also praised herself for writing her own songs - said to be a thinly veiled jibe at her alleged rap nemesis Iggy Azalea."
> 
> lel, "erratic">.>


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2018)

Zatch said:


>


You know gotta get through the workday. Just a coffee break.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 30, 2018)

RemChu said:


> You know gotta get through the workday. Just a coffee break.



COFFEE BREAK? YOU MEAN. FIKA @Nello @mr_shadow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2018)

but that is a q-tip  @Zatch

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2018)

What is fika


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 30, 2018)

RemChu said:


> What is fika



the best tradition


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2018)

EVERYBODY HAVE A SWEDISH FIKA 

that's catchy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2018)

Damn that has 3k dislikes, that was amusing.... wtf people!


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 30, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Damn that has 3k dislikes, that was amusing.... wtf people!



The Norwegians and Danes and Finns are bitter people


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2018)

Zatch said:


> The Norwegians and Danes and Finns are bitter people



@Mr. Waffles you gonna let him get away with saying that?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 30, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Mr. Waffles you gonna let him get away with saying that?



i think he will. how's your back

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Mr. Waffles you gonna let him get away with saying that?


Oh, yes did the tiger balm ease the pain?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 30, 2018)

Who did Ava snitch on to get that emote


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2018)

Zatch said:


> i think he will. how's your back



 Doing alot better.



RemChu said:


> Oh, yes did the tiger balm ease the pain?


 
Yes it helped alot. Hopefully I will be good to go for work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2018)

Ironically enough I was at a wrestling show today.


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2018)

Legend said:


> Ironically enough I was at a wrestling show today.


Was it good man?


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Was it good man?


Yeah ive been to 3 in 4 days.


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2018)

Saturday: NXT Takeover
Sunday: Worked and watched it on TV.
Monday: RAW
Today: Smackdown Live. Mixed Match Challenge. 205 Live

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 31, 2018)

Hey guys, mid-late February through early March are looking very sparse on games. If anyone has an idea they're sitting on, you should consider taking one of those slots. You can check the stickied schedule thread for an overview.


----------



## Stelios (Jan 31, 2018)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 31, 2018)

Also, a roadmap of the games I'm hosting after RPG Mafia in case anyone cares:

Chūnin Exams
Holy Shōnen Trinity 4
Clash of the Hosts
Konoha Colosseum Tribute
Warcraft III: _Eternity's End_
World of Warcraft: _Legacy Realms_

It's gonna be a great year.​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 31, 2018)

I just saw some Ravens fighting 

My family is falling apart

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 3


----------



## Magic (Jan 31, 2018)

Giant red orange moon. ~.~


----------



## Magic (Jan 31, 2018)

Gravitational pull from the moon being closer causes the tides to increase.


----------



## Magic (Jan 31, 2018)

The full moon excites lunatics, a giant red one ...simply breath taking.


----------



## Magic (Jan 31, 2018)

*Sprouts wings and flys towards the horizon* 

My power is at its peak during the eclipse, I will feast on the mortals.


----------



## Magic (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Jan 31, 2018)

Mad ravings aside, Good morning.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 31, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Mad ravings aside, Good morning.



It seems to have had an effect on you that super blood moon. Good morning.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 31, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Mad ravings aside, Good morning.



Did you see the part when it was partially eclipsed/had that silver light near the bottom? I only saw the red one.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 31, 2018)

I missed it.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 31, 2018)

That is kinda bull he gets skipped and then comes back and you put him in line despite some of us waiting for a shot @Dragon D. Luffy


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 31, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I missed it.



You should still be able to see an unusual moon tonight and tomorrow


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 31, 2018)

Fiona is just tryna flirt with White Wolf but Waffles just had to be a cockblock

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 31, 2018)

mr. waffles be like

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 31, 2018)

more like mr steal your man, clearly he's swoopin in on WW, not Fiona

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 31, 2018)

Didi said:


> more like mr steal your man, clearly he's swoopin in on WW, not Fiona



their pm is over 1000 pages

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 31, 2018)

Didi said:


> more like mr steal your man, clearly he's swoopin in on WW, not Fiona


  

It all adds up.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 31, 2018)

Zatch said:


> their pm is over 1000 pages



at 379*

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Old 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 31, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> at 379*



oh, you switched to 50pp?


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 31, 2018)

Zatch said:


> oh, you switched to 50pp?



That's at 20ppp. 

> rating me disagree


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 31, 2018)

> why can't i rate you disagree 

@Zatch 
Because you're disagreeing with a fact. Don't be a Bacon.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 31, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > why can't i rate you disagree
> 
> @Zatch
> Because you're disagreeing with a fact. Don't be a Bacon.



-don't be a bacon
-

there, it's an informative now

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 31, 2018)

oh that makes more sense. i thought ww and i were at 131 pages lol but we're at 31.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## aiyanah (Jan 31, 2018)

i dont get it, why is charlamagne upset that trump got 30 minutes worth of applause at his sotu address?


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 31, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> i dont get it, why is charlamagne upset that trump got 30 minutes worth of applause at his sotu address?



The Cafe is one floor up.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 31, 2018)

whoops, missed it
does the world ever get smarter waffle? or is it just a lie that the next gen is smarter than the previous one


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 31, 2018)

i spilt some seaweed salad on my desk and it still smells like seaweed salad


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 31, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> whoops, missed it
> does the world ever get smarter waffle? or is it just a lie that the next gen is smarter than the previous one



We ain't getting smarter. 
Not dumber either though.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 31, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> We ain't getting smarter.
> Not dumber either though.


i would totally debate that
recommend me a non-alcoholic drink that can make me forget shit, you lived long enough to possibly know of something 
i need it right now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 31, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> i would totally debate that



See, not getting smarter, nor dumber.



> recommend me a non-alcoholic drink that can make me forget shit, you lived long enough to possibly know of something
> i need it right now



Bleach.
Pretty sure there's no alcohol in that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 31, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> See, not getting smarter, nor dumber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool i'ma try that
what would you recommend as dash though, i dont expect it to taste well on it's own


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 31, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> cool i'ma try that
> what would you recommend as dash though, i dont expect it to taste well on it's own



Just throw sugar in it until it tastes better.
At some point, it won't matter anymore.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 31, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Just throw sugar in it until it tastes better.
> At some point, it won't matter anymore.


ok i'ma do this

- a squeeze of half a lemon
- 12 spoons of sugar
- 200ml of bleach
- 20ml of tonic water
- crushed ice
- a hard shake of the mix (dont stir)

it's gonna be the bomb
i wont remember any of you btw


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 31, 2018)

I should get popcorn

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 31, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> ok i'ma do this
> 
> - a squeeze of half a lemon
> - 12 spoons of sugar
> ...



I'm surprised you remembered us to begin with....


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 31, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I should get popcorn



cheddar, caramel chicago mix.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 31, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I should get popcorn


get me some as well


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 31, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm surprised you remembered us to begin with....


dolphin tier memory fam, i never forget, unless i want to of course


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 31, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> dolphin tier memory fam, i never forget, unless i want to of course



So you're the dolphin to Santi's goldfish.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 31, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> So you're the dolphin to Santi's goldfish.


yeah pretty much
very accurate opposite trait holder right there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 31, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly 1 | Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 31, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> That is kinda bull he gets skipped and then comes back and you put him in line despite some of us waiting for a shot @Dragon D. Luffy



My priority is filling the game asap, and I didn't write anywhere how long players have to replace so I get to make whatever call I judge best.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 31, 2018)

We should have a double jestermania sometime.

Double the townies, two doctors, two cops, double mafia, but to top it all off: two game-ending jesters
It won't be balanced but goddamn

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 31, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> We should have a double jestermania sometime.
> 
> Double the townies, two doctors, two cops, double mafia, but to top it all off: two game-ending jesters
> It won't be balanced but goddamn



I approve of this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 31, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm surprised you remembered us to begin with....


 The eclipse, it gathers the old ones. For today is our day.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 31, 2018)

whatever.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 31, 2018)

Zatch said:


> cheddar, caramel chicago mix.



Chicago is good, but after the first couple handfuls, I find myself picking only the cheddar ones.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 31, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Chicago is good, but after the first couple handfuls, I find myself picking only the cheddar ones.



yeah, i don't advocate eating the whole thing in one sitting. i like some handfuls for dessert, then i have to move away or i get that "ughhhh too rich" feeling


----------



## Aries (Jan 31, 2018)

Gargoyles one of the best series ever watched

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shizune (Feb 1, 2018)

Ok so I normally lead a structured life but last night my coworkers kinda dragged me out of my rock and I kinda ended up throwing up twice and passing out on my friends couch

So if anyone has any questions about games I'm hosting or playing in in the next 24 hours...


----------



## Shizune (Feb 1, 2018)

Zatch said:


> yeah, i don't advocate eating the whole thing in one sitting. i like some handfuls for dessert, then i have to move away or i get that "ughhhh too rich" feeling



I have never in my life experienced this feeling. Bitch my fat ass will eat a whole anything

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 1, 2018)

You know what combination is soo underrated?

Cheese and chocolate

I looove cheese and chocolate together


----------



## Stelios (Feb 1, 2018)

Shizune said:


> You know what combination is soo underrated?
> 
> Cheese and chocolate
> 
> I looove cheese and chocolate together



You know what taste a plebeian never ever had?

Irish whiskey and chocolate

You should try it


----------



## Stelios (Feb 1, 2018)

@Didi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 1, 2018)

People who get Vanillafias:

How is this for a setup?

1 cop
1 doctor
1 roleblocker
1 doublevoter
1 miller
9 VTs

1 godfather
1 janitor (2-shot)
1 roleblocker
1 goon

1 SK (1-shot BP)

The catch here is that all players are forced to post with images but I need a vanilla setup to go with that. This seems like a balanced one. Opinions?


----------



## Melodie (Feb 1, 2018)

what significance how many shots a janitor has in this kind of set-up? unnecessary arbitrary decision imo


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 1, 2018)

Why 19 player and not 20 ?


----------



## Stelios (Feb 1, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> People who get Vanillafias:
> 
> How is this for a setup?
> 
> ...



The image thing.
Sounds like something unplayable on a smartphone.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 1, 2018)

Melodie said:


> what significance how many shots a janitor has in this kind of set-up? unnecessary arbitrary decision imo



Hmm... maybe just to prevent mafia from janitoring the whole game?

Then again there's an SK too...



Mr. Waffles said:


> Why 19 player and not 20 ?



Site rules. If you make it 20 players it's not a small role madness, it's a big role madness, and goes into a different queue.

Though now that you mention I think they changed the limit from 19 to 20...



Stelios said:


> The image thing.
> Sounds like something unplayable on a smartphone.



Young people these days using phones instead of good ol' computers...


----------



## Stelios (Feb 1, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Young people these days using phones instead of good ol' computers...



Yeah they do


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 1, 2018)

Tempted to start the game now but that means the phase will end at something like 52 hours instead of 48...


----------



## Stelios (Feb 1, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Tempted to start the game now but that means the phase will end at something like 52 hours instead of 48...



Don’t do this to us

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 1, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Hmm... maybe just to prevent mafia from janitoring the whole game?
> 
> Then again there's an SK too...



Whether the mafia janitor 2 or 5, there is really barely any difference in my opinion, as long as they successfully occur the damage is already done. If the Janitor is dead they can't janitor anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 1, 2018)

Janitor in-general is a role you wouldn't want to bus, this just makes it easy for mafia to bus him after he successfully janitor, since his role has no value afterwards, being a goon.


----------



## Didi (Feb 1, 2018)

Agreed

Add a vig for more killing fun, considering you've got 2 RBs and a Doctor AND a 1-shot BP on the SK already to stop some of the bleeding


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 1, 2018)

Hmm... site culture plays a part here. As in, they rarely use vigs.

But you might have a point my game is a bit on the slow side. Slow games suck.


----------



## Didi (Feb 1, 2018)

It also makes the town BP and doc have less info / be pseudo cops, without a vig in the mix they know they're doing something good when there's a kill less but they don't have that with a vig also around


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 1, 2018)

Didi said:


> It also makes the town BP and doc have less info / be pseudo cops, without a vig in the mix they know they're doing something good when there's a kill less but they don't have that with a vig also around



I should play more vanilla, I don't know any of those stuff

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 1, 2018)

Ok changed it to 20 players, added a vig, removed the miller (it's probably going to have a no double targetting rule so cop+doc isn't that OP). And janitor is now infinite.


1 cop
1 doctor
1 vigilante
1 roleblocker
1 doublevoter
10 vanilla civilians

1 godfather
1 mafia roleblocker
1 janitor
1 mafia goon

1 serial killer (1-shot BP)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 1, 2018)

Also making the vigilante 2-shot. It's already a 24h phase game, they are gonna complain if it's too fast. But I liked Didi's reasoning so I'm leaving the vig.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 1, 2018)

@Stelios were you the person who kept talking about some city in Austria you wanted to visit?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 1, 2018)

So, butterfly sparkles look better with longer names. Which of these three should I go with:

Zatch Östersjöar
Zatch Aftonland
Zatch Ocalenie


----------



## Crugyr (Feb 2, 2018)

First one


----------



## Avito (Feb 2, 2018)

Nah 4th one

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 2, 2018)

Zatch said:


> @Stelios were you the person who kept talking about some city in Austria you wanted to visit?




Hallstatt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 2, 2018)

Zatch said:


> So, butterfly sparkles look better with longer names. Which of these three should I go with:
> 
> Zatch Östersjöar
> Zatch Aftonland
> Zatch Ocalenie




Zatch the Magnificent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 2, 2018)

Zatch said:


> So, butterfly sparkles look better with longer names. Which of these three should I go with:
> 
> Zatch Östersjöar
> Zatch Aftonland
> Zatch Ocalenie


Use RNG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 2, 2018)

Zatch said:


> So, butterfly sparkles look better with longer names. Which of these three should I go with:
> 
> Zatch Östersjöar
> Zatch Aftonland
> Zatch Ocalenie


ZatchRaven

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 2, 2018)

I forget what the character limit is, but His Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöar would be cool

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 2, 2018)

Zatch said:


> I forget what the character limit is, but His Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöar would be cool



Think wad had a longer name once, you should be fine I guess

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 2, 2018)

Now it looks like I have a plague of butterflies following me.  

so good

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Feb 2, 2018)

Shaved beard, I have cute baby face again...

despair over flying back home to SF tomorrow morning. 

I hate goodbyes. =[

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 2, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Think wad had a longer name once, you should be fine I guess



Lord Waddles - Vanguard of the Azure Feathers = 45

got him beat by 1 character

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 2, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Shaved beard, I have cute baby face again...
> 
> despair over flying back home to SF tomorrow morning.
> 
> I hate goodbyes. =[



post your pic

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 2, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Now it looks like I have a plague of butterflies following me.
> 
> so good


you poor soul

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 2, 2018)

W said:


> Lord Waddles - Vanguard of the Azure Feathers = 45
> 
> got him beat by 1 character



Did you wait to post your name so that you would beat me?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 2, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Did you wait to post your name so that you would beat me?



my victory is always implied

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 2, 2018)

wait, how the fuck do you even remember that name?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 2, 2018)

I farted and it smells like Mexican bean dip, and nos energy drinks.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 2, 2018)

Trinity said:


> wait, how the fuck do you even remember that name?



because my latent eidetic memory is so powerful that even after years of heavy marijuana abuse i am still able to remember dumb shit that doesnt even matter randomly


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 2, 2018)

W said:


> because my latent eidetic memory is so powerful that even after years of heavy marijuana abuse i am still able to remember dumb shit that doesnt even matter randomly



ah, that reminds me of the goodness that was heroes season 1.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 2, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> ah, that reminds me of the goodness that was heroes season 1.



correct

and unfortunately i remember everything about heroes because prior to joining NF my forum of choice was IMDb and i spent a good two years wailing and lamenting the state of what it became

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 2, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> post your pic



This made me emotional.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 2, 2018)

@His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna and I are married now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 2, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> @His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna and I are married now


Already accepted that WolfSizzle is too hot to compete with. I understand.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 2, 2018)

who the fuck is sizzle

Reactions: Agree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 2, 2018)

Didi said:


> who the fuck is sizzle



Nitty/Shizune.

I think

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 2, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> @His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna and I are married now



We shall crush the peasants.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 2, 2018)

Zatch, your new name.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 2, 2018)

Didi said:


> who the fuck is sizzle


Shizzazle(sizzle) --> Nitty Scott --> Shizune



Melodie said:


> Nitty/Shizune.
> 
> I think


I can't remember if you were around when he had that name.


----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 2, 2018)

So got to take my picture next to the Lombardi trophy. One of the pre-super bowl things you can do right now here in MN. Oh and the security around there is impressive. A lot of military humvees and troops in the area.


----------



## Legend (Feb 3, 2018)

I hate both teams.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 3, 2018)

Legend said:


> I hate both teams.


You act like I don't. Still not very often the super bowl is about an hour away from you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 3, 2018)

Legend said:


> I hate both teams.


How can you hate Tom Brady? He is sculpted by God.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 3, 2018)

WPK that set makes me SOOO nostalgic for the old Battledome/Colosseum days 

I recently found out the Colossuem was archived and I'm so upset I'm making a mafia game based on the Colosseum as one final sendoff


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

RemChu said:


> How can you hate Tom Brady? He is sculpted by God.

Reactions: Neutral 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 3, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> You act like I don't. Still not very often the super bowl is about an hour away from you.


Good point. Id prefer Pats over the eagles. I hate their fanbase.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 3, 2018)

I just wanna say I HATE A BITCH WHO DOESN'T MIND THEIR FUCKING BUSINESS AT WORK

Bitch if you are no type of manager or supervisor then you need to stay in YOUR lane, mind YOUR business and watch YOUR work

Don't come around double checking ME and making ME do things that you deadass don't need to worry about

Wannabe manager ass bitch

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 3, 2018)

Like bitch I'm just tryna fucking live and go the fuck home without fucking sweating, the fuck are you tryna do? For real what is your PURPOSE?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 3, 2018)

Shizune said:


> For real what is your PURPOSE?



Making you sweat obviously.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 3, 2018)

A bitch really be like, "The MANAGER said..." well BITCH, do you SEE him here? Nah? Then let ME live and let the MANAGER worry about it. I really want to hit people when they say this shit to me. I KNOOOW you are not telling me what to do right now. The manager isn't paying you extra or eating your ass out so I'm gonna need a whooole powerpoint presentation as to why you're giving a fuck right now.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 3, 2018)

I feel your pain nitty


----------



## Legend (Feb 3, 2018)

@nfcnorth Eagles fans are sooo toxic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platinum (Feb 3, 2018)

Man, I work slow as shit.

>Feel accomplished for how much progress I made on my next game.

> Literally just did a few general abilities and made a total of 3 roles

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 3, 2018)

Hating ass. Brady is GOAT

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Hating ass. Brady is GOAT



I just googled "shirtless tom brady" and that's near the top 

i dunno even who he is. is he the one who deflated the footballs?


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I just googled "shirtless tom brady" and that's near the top
> 
> i dunno even who he is. is he the one who deflated the footballs?


He is the one who soloed football the last decade and soiled our panties.


----------



## Legend (Feb 3, 2018)

Brady is the GOAT. But I cant wait til he retires.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 3, 2018)

What the hell. =[


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 3, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Already accepted that WolfSizzle is too hot to compete with. I understand.


Jealous aren't we? WolfSizzle is just a discount SinMortal anyway!


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> We shall crush the peasants.


You and me baby. Together. This world will be ours.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 3, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I just wanna say I HATE A BITCH WHO DOESN'T MIND THEIR FUCKING BUSINESS AT WORK
> 
> Bitch if you are no type of manager or supervisor then you need to stay in YOUR lane, mind YOUR business and watch YOUR work
> 
> ...


Hell yeah. Too real. I was almot gonna go on a rant about this yesterday too.

I have one coworker who is in no way a higher position who feels the need to complain about everything and everyone. It's so annoying and plain rude. Know your place man. Especially when you arent a model worker either. Like most of the time he's playing games on his pc so like why are you complaining about other people...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 3, 2018)

Legend said:


> Good point. Id prefer Pats over the eagles. I hate their fanbase.


I hate the Patriots because of my family slowly converting into their fans and ruining every game because of it.

My grandma was the only original Patriots fan in my family and she was annoying from the start. But my brother got tired of Dallas losing so he changed all of his teams (he rooted for teams my cousin rooted for). He started to be come a miserable fan too, but actually knowledgeable about them. My dad is arguably the worst though. He knew practically nothing about football, let alone the Patriots, but wanted to be involved so he started to root for them and now he bitches about literally anything that doesn't go their way while not having a clue who is on the team. My mom roots for them but in the background. When they were all in the house on Sunday it was so infuriating I started locking myself in my room to get away from it.


----------



## Legend (Feb 3, 2018)

Im a Dallas fan in Eagles and Giants country


----------



## Didi (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm a SC Heerenveen fan


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 3, 2018)

Didi said:


> I'm a SC Heerenveen fan



I'd point and laugh, but lol Twente and all that.


----------



## Didi (Feb 3, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'd point and laugh, but lol Twente and all that.



We're playing eachother today!


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 3, 2018)

Didi said:


> We're playing eachother today!



I hope you win.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 3, 2018)

FC Utrecht


----------



## Didi (Feb 3, 2018)

We've been shit at home for some reason this season, probably gonna be 0-0 >_>


and hey man, at least throwing your club into a financial pit of despair did cause you to win 1 league trophy before it all collapsed
closest we ever got was 2nd


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 3, 2018)

RBC


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 3, 2018)

Didi said:


> We've been shit at home for some reason this season, probably gonna be 0-0 >_>
> 
> 
> and hey man, at least throwing your club into a financial pit of despair did cause you to win 1 league trophy before it all collapsed
> closest we ever got was 2nd



You do remember I don't care about sports, right ?
Although I'm still aware of the financial stuff lol.

> 1 league trophy

Yay ?


----------



## Didi (Feb 3, 2018)

I do but eh I wanted to josh a bit

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 3, 2018)

sports


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 3, 2018)

Didi said:


> I do but eh I wanted to josh a bit



Have a friendly.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

What sport are we discussing fellas?


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 3, 2018)

Quidditch.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

Never heard of that sport before


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 3, 2018)

Filthy muggle.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 3, 2018)

How are you Ava?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Filthy muggle.


Im a half blood


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> How are you Ava?


Good bro how are you


----------



## Shizune (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> What sport are we discussing fellas?



Competitive bobsledding


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> Im a half blood


Even more filthy! Only those pure of blood are allowed here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 3, 2018)

Yes I'm awake again. Why didn't my body do me the favor of shutting down overnight instead of waking up for work? I may never know


----------



## Shizune (Feb 3, 2018)

give my my fucking Nicki Minaj album.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> Good bro how are you


I'm good thanks for asking and you?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Even more filthy! Only those pure of blood are allowed here.


My last name is Lestrange, that is a pure blood family


----------



## Didi (Feb 3, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Even more filthy! Only those pure of blood are allowed here.



Okay SlytherinRaven

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 3, 2018)

3 and a half years. Unreal. Just unreal.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Competitive bobsledding


How good are you at pushing and sliding on a bobsled


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

Didi said:


> Okay SlytherinRaven


Your wad rating just got posted btw

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> My last name is Lestrange, that is a pure blood family


So you betray your family with your blood, filthy, filthy mudblood.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 3, 2018)

Bitch I'm so tired kill me now


----------



## Shizune (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm so fucking glad RPG Mafia is over, the shit was exhausting. Sitting there and writing up some long ass paragraphs like I'm JK Rowling or some shit


----------



## Shizune (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> How good are you at pushing and sliding on a bobsled



Reading this made me horny


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Reading this made me horny


Im pretty good at sexting, Pm me one night if you wanna experience it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> So you betray your family with your blood, filthy, filthy mudblood.


Dont make me use the killing curse on you


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> Dont make me use the killing curse on you


Don't make me tell my father about this!


----------



## Shizune (Feb 3, 2018)

Who here knows who Foxy Brown is?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Don't make me tell my father about this!


Your father died, he saw a green flash from my wand


----------



## Katou (Feb 3, 2018)

Rate my

Reactions: Winner 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> Your father died, he saw a green flash from my wand


*Crucio! *

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 3, 2018)

IDK BUT CAN WE ALL AGREE THORGY THOR WAS R O B B E D


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

@Underworld Broker you know that post you rated funnny? Maybe one day you'll find out about that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> @Underworld Broker you know that post you rated funnny? Maybe one day you'll find out about that



Maybe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Feb 3, 2018)

@Shizune What would Nicki Minaj's abilities be as a Mafia game role?


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 3, 2018)

THORGY THOR WAS ROBBED AND MILK WAS SAVED TWICE EVEN THOUGH HER ASS SHOULDA GONE HOME TWICE 

LIKE IF YOU AGREE

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 3, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> THORGY THOR WAS ROBBED AND MILK WAS SAVED TWICE EVEN THOUGH HER ASS SHOULDA GONE HOME TWICE
> 
> LIKE IF YOU AGREE



What do I rate this if I either don't know what you talking about, or don't care ? 

Also, why like if you agree and not agree if you agree ?


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 3, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What do I rate this if I either don't know what you talking about, or don't care ?
> 
> Also, why like if you agree and not agree if you agree ?


AGREE IF YOU LIKE

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 3, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> AGREE IF YOU LIKE



I'll just rate you old or something.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 3, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'll just rate you old or something.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## SinRaven (Feb 3, 2018)

My RPDR game is long overdue but my only fear for starting sign ups is that nobody would sin up because they hate Drag Queens. ..


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 3, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> My RPDR game is long overdue but my only fear for starting sign ups is that nobody would sin up because they hate Drag Queens. ..



Autosign me.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 3, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Autosign me.


YASS LU WAFFLES 

WERK


----------



## Shizune (Feb 3, 2018)

Baba said:


> @Shizune What would Nicki Minaj's abilities be as a Mafia game role?



@Tiger will be answering that question in this year's Favorites


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 3, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> YASS LU WAFFLES
> 
> WERK



> loves me
> rates me optimistic


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 3, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > loves me
> > rates me optimistic


I rate everything optimistic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 3, 2018)

_Tell them bum ass bitches to play they role
She see my sexy ass every time she scroll_


----------



## Baba (Feb 3, 2018)

Shizune said:


> @Tiger will be answering that question in this year's Favorites


I have an ability

*Them bitches is my sons but who's the daddy? : *Every night make a player your son and a player their daddy. The son has 3 chances to guess the name of their daddy, if he guesses wrong the son dies but if he guesses right the daddy dies. 
*
*

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 3, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Yes. Where are you from? OuO



I'm from ohio. I lived in San Fran briefly in 2005. Maybe three months.


----------



## Magic (Feb 3, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I'm from ohio. I lived in San Fran briefly in 2005. Maybe three months.


Oh shit that's pretty cool. What were you doing in San Fran, how was the overall experience?


----------



## Magic (Feb 3, 2018)

Forgot about this show completely , they had season 2 on the plane front and center. S i m p l y, amazing. I love the writing and jokes. Favorite character is Russel hands down.


----------



## Magic (Feb 3, 2018)

Flamboyant+ southern accent + being a huge asshole. 
just dynamite


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 3, 2018)

@RemChu, I was traveling around.

I liked it. didn't know it was the gay capital of the world until I went there. which was a funny as fuck story. I liked fisherman's wharf. I liked Berkeley, I got to see Alcatraz. and the golden gate bridge. And, visit the chinatown which was the highlight of my whole trip which also has a few funny stories about that if people wanna hear them. My favorite movie of all time was filmed there so it was a dream to visit the place to see the locations from the movie with my own eyes. It was a moment of awe.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 3, 2018)

Makre sure you go to the chinatown.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

@Melodie


----------



## Shiny (Feb 3, 2018)

Is it normal that i choose more the dude than the girl in porns?


----------



## Melodie (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @Melodie


What did I do


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 3, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Is it normal that i choose more the dude than the girl in porns?


What do you mean? You like to watch guys have sex more than girls?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Is it normal that i choose more the dude than the girl in porns?



yeah what? what are you saying? SAY IT IN PORTUGUESE 



Melodie said:


> What did I do



you killed me


----------



## Shiny (Feb 3, 2018)

I mean... the dude is more important to me in a porn than the girl


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Shiny said:


> I mean... the dude is more important to me in a porn than the girl



maybe you are bi 

nothing wrong with that 

love is love

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Is it normal that i choose more the dude than the girl in porns?


----------



## Shiny (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> maybe you are bi
> 
> nothing wrong with that
> 
> love is love




But I find gay porn disgusting

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 3, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Makre sure you go to the chinatown.


Yeah well I live like near the outskirts of the china town and i live near the wharf. Nice area for the most part.
Kinda hard to miss the chinatown, so big lol.

I kinda prefer japantown though, aesthetically fucking pleasing.

What is your fav movie filmed here?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Shiny said:


> But I find gay porn disgusting



Isn't that a real thing? Like people are bi contingent on there being both genders during the sex? I'm almost positive I read about this in a book about swingers in Italy. this one guy had a wife, but he liked to have threesomes with her and another guy, and he liked to watch the other guy have sex with her, too - but he was more heterosexual than homosexual.

basically, what you're explaining isn't unique.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

i miss hotel dusk


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Isn't that a real thing? Like people are bi contingent on there being both genders during the sex? I'm almost positive I read about this in a book about swingers in Italy. this one guy had a wife, but he liked to have threesomes with her and another guy, and he liked to watch the other guy have sex with her, too - but he was more heterosexual than homosexual.
> 
> basically, what you're explaining isn't unique.


Actually a study found that a penis isnintegral to guys finishing while watching porn. They found this out when studying why straight guys watch atuff like futanari and trans porn. It's needed to emulate the person themselves finishing in the situation.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

so to extrapolate what @Dr. White said about emulation in sexual fantasy, what we have learned today is @Shiny is very narcissistic and will only watch pornos that have hot males in them because he identifies as a hot male.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

@Shiny

So what do you type in the search bar?

Thick, veiny , big cock?


----------



## Shizune (Feb 3, 2018)

_Watch ya MAN
THEN you should watch ya MOUTH

_​

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 3, 2018)

One day you'll all admit there's no such thing as straight men, just varying degrees of bisexual men. No sexually active man can resist the temptation of having a mechanic who knows exactly what they're doing under his hood.
​

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 3, 2018)

I got a study for you right here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 3, 2018)

I _still _can't believe that Remy Ma wrote a 7 minute long song about Nicki trying to end her career last February, and since then Nicki had 3 songs in the top 10 and delivered _the _best verse of her career on Motorsport while none of Remy's music even entered the Billboard Hot 100.

I wouldn't even leave the house if I were Remy.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 3, 2018)

One day, people will learn that talent _always _wins. No matter how hard you try to embarrass and humiliate someone, if you can't actually stand next to them the tables will inevitably turn on you.


----------



## Magic (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> so to extrapolate what @Dr. White said about emulation in sexual fantasy, what we have learned today is @Shiny is very narcissistic and will only watch pornos that have hot males in them because he identifies as a hot male.


CITATION NEEDED.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Shizune said:


> One day, people will learn that talent _always _wins. No matter how hard you try to embarrass and humiliate someone, if you can't actually stand next to them the tables will inevitably turn on you.



@Didi


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 3, 2018)

Indies in my games are cursed

OOTS: badly designed underpowered indies
Favs 5: mass murdered by Judge Judy
Dressrosa: Chaos gets killed one day before achieving wincon and the other random guy self-modkills because he didnt like the char.
RWBY: Marco shot on Night 1.
Ace Attorney: nobody hires De Killer and Godot dies so fast he doesnt turn into an SK.
Impel Down: Magellan lynched by RNG on lylo.
GLvsKLK: Cubey happens.

Only Dahlia and the Rion role managed to win so far.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Indies in my games are cursed
> 
> OOTS: badly designed underpowered indies
> Favs 5: mass murdered by Judge Judy
> ...



I was just reading your GL KLK game. Why didn't you replace Cubey when he was last seen on the 19th, and you were asking for confirmations/getting replacements this past week? should have subbed him with ava


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 3, 2018)

I mean technically Wad and Rem broke the curse but then it came back spetacularly.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I was just reading your GL KLK game. Why didn't you replace Cubey when he was last seen on the 19th, and you were asking for confirmations/getting replacements this past week? should have subbed him with ava



He confirmed participation.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> He confirmed participation.



WOW. 

that sucks. i thought you were keeping him in hoping he'd show up


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 3, 2018)

I play things by the book. I don't replace people before the end of day 1, even if their chance of showing up is nil. They have a right to pull a Nevan and show up at the end.

Besides just what situation would Cubey's replacement be put in? You guys were lynching him by a landslide.

And I would have replaced him if it werent for your bloodthirsty kids.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 3, 2018)

No offense to Cubey but I'm pretty sure he's the single closest person to actually being blacklisted from playing here. Several times people have warned me against allowing him to play my games and asked that he be replaced in advance.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 3, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I _still _can't believe that Remy Ma wrote a 7 minute long song about Nicki trying to end her career last February, and since then Nicki had 3 songs in the top 10 and delivered _the _best verse of her career on Motorsport while none of Remy's music even entered the Billboard Hot 100.
> 
> I wouldn't even leave the house if I were Remy.


remy lit that girl up


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 3, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Indies in my games are cursed
> 
> OOTS: badly designed underpowered indies
> Favs 5: mass murdered by Judge Judy
> ...





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I mean technically Wad and Rem broke the curse but then it came back spetacularly.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I play things by the book. I don't replace people before the end of day 1, even if their chance of showing up is nil. They have a right to pull a Nevan and show up at the end.
> 
> Besides just what situation would Cubey's replacement be put in? You guys were lynching him by a landslide.
> 
> And I would have replaced him if it werent for your bloodthirsty kids.



I could have easily talked myself out of that lynch if you gave me a chance.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 3, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> remy lit that girl up



No she didn't Aiyanah, everything Remy said in that song was made up beginning to end.

She later admitted the _entire _first verse was a fictitious conversation with Meek that never happened. Remy lied about easily verifiable things, like Nicki signing a 360 deal (we've known Nicki doesn't have a 360 since her debut album in 2010).

Not to mention she rapped for seven minutes and didn't change flows a single time. Nicki has literally used four flows within 30 seconds before.

It was just ignorant, amateur trash. Remy doesn't actually _have it like that _which is why her career never went anywhere and she had no impact on Nicki.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

And even if I couldn't talk myself out of that lynch.

Watching me attempt to talk my way out of that lynch for 20 pages would have been hilarious.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 3, 2018)

Nicki was talking to Remy here. This was better than Shether.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 3, 2018)

Shizune said:


> No she didn't Aiyanah, everything Remy said in that song was made up beginning to end.
> 
> She later admitted the _entire _first verse was a fictitious conversation with Meek that never happened. Remy lied about easily verifiable things, like Nicki signing a 360 deal (we've known Nicki doesn't have a 360 since her debut album in 2010).
> 
> ...


lit that girl up


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 3, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Nicki was talking to Remy here. This was better than Shether.


you gotta understand it's an ether rip
it's not about being factual, it's about lighting that shit up
this is how nas sealed his relevance forever by starting the damn song with "fuck jay-z"


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> I could have easily talked myself out of that lynch if you gave me a chance.



Dude it's novaselinenever

Then Priscilla

Then Grandpa Uchiha

And then you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> lit that girl up


How's the CB been? Can't see it

yall still fighting?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Dude it's @novaselinenever
> 
> Then @Priscilla
> 
> ...



Why are you tagging them?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 3, 2018)

Also taking the chance to ask @Priscilla if shes still available to play in case I need her.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 3, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> you gotta understand it's an ether rip
> it's not about being factual, it's about lighting that shit up
> this is how nas sealed his relevance forever by starting the damn song with "fuck jay-z"



Nicki said it best herself: _Great diss records can't be lies_. The point of shETHER was to prove Remy was the better rapper, and she fell flat on her face trying to do that. It was embarrassing for Remy.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

And my mistake, I didn't know their was a waiting list.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> Why are you tagging them?



I I wanted to tag Priscilla and OCD did the rest


----------



## Didi (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @Didi




I blame Trite


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> And my mistake, I didn't know their was a waiting list.



No problem.

But don't lose hope. We are already at #8 somehow.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 3, 2018)

This is the problem with "the culture": you want to powwow about how Remy "lit her up," while ignoring 1. everything wrong with what Remy said/did and 2. all the times Nicki lit _her _up.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Didi said:


> I blame Trite



this is why i wanted to start the game on sunday because i knew my friday night and saturday schedules would be busy. when i saw the wagon i was on the way to a meeting and was like


----------



## Shizune (Feb 3, 2018)

There was nothing impressive about shETHER. Remy rapped in a monotone for 7 minutes about year-old rumors that she either made up or read on blogs. Nicki has out-rapped Remy every step of the way, and did so with originality, creativity and artistry that Remy just doesn't have. That's why Remy's career has gone _nowhere _since while Nicki is at the peak of hers right now.


----------



## Didi (Feb 3, 2018)

If you're trying to discuss the Jestermania game, I don't discuss ongoing games

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

Who is Remy and who are you talking to, Shizune?


----------



## Shizune (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm screaming. The girl on the left really thought she had something on the girl on the right. WKJWKJW I just...


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Someone asked me today about the Oscars in Japanese, and I guess I have seen 0 movies this year. i must have looked like an idiot


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> I'm section banned from the CB.


lmao you silly bruh



Shizune said:


> This is the problem with "the culture": you want to powwow about how Remy "lit her up," while ignoring 1. everything wrong with what Remy said/did and 2. all the times Nicki lit _her _up.


ayy man she dropped 1 song, we still talking about it today
lit that girl up like a firecracker


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

Are we bodyshaming women in this chat?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> lmao you silly bruh



I requested it, I didn't break any rules.

I'm just tired of the Chatterbox, it's beyond boring and dull now.

It's a waste of time posting in there now.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 3, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> lmao you silly bruh
> 
> ayy man she dropped 1 song, we still talking about it today
> lit that girl up like a firecracker



_You're _still talking about it. I haven't seen anyone else mention Remy this year. Remy released a new single two weeks ago and it had less than 100,000 views on YouTube in its first week. That's humiliating for someone who tried to compare themselves to Nicki Minaj.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

@Ava, would you wear these

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @Ava, would you wear these


Disgusting.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> I requested it, I didn't break any rules.
> 
> I'm just tired of the Chatterbox, it's beyond boring and dull now.
> 
> It's a waste of time posting in there now.



smh we were supposed to save it dawg 



Shizune said:


> _You're _still talking about it. I haven't seen anyone else mention Remy this year. Remy released a new single two weeks ago and it had less than 100,000 views on YouTube in its first week. That's humiliating for someone who tried to compare themselves to Nicki Minaj.


i'm just saying she lit that girl up, i didn't research any of it's content only nicki stans did that


----------



## Didi (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @Ava, would you wear these




Would wear the left one if I ever felt the need to dress up like a Sith lord

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> smh we were supposed to save it dawg



You can save it yourself brother. 

I'll just find new sections to hang out in.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

I could see @SinRaven wearing the one in the middle because he is avant-garde Dutchie and is skinny enough

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> You can save it yourself brother.
> 
> I'll just find new sections to hang out in.


i put off my hiatus for this?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> i put off my hiatus for this?


Disappointing people is my best talent bro


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 3, 2018)

>when didi tells you your porn rep was weak
aight then, where's the hairy shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

w-why are you repping me porn while @Underworld Broker is viewing the thread?


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 3, 2018)

Sia is still GOAT


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Sia is still GOAT



when is she making new music


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

Who's better, Sia or Nicki?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

Tbh my favourite female artist might be Selena Gomez


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> w-why are you repping me porn while @Underworld Broker is viewing the thread?


affiliation?
it was very soft imo, nothing to get anyone in trouble even if mum see's it



Dr. White said:


> Sia is still GOAT


nevve overtaking her quick imo


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> affiliation?
> it was very soft imo, nothing to get anyone in trouble even if mum see's it
> 
> nevve overtaking her quick imo


underworld's affiliation with me is she is...always monitoring my activities 

she never misses anything


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> Tbh my favourite female artist might be Selena Gomez


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


>


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

lol ub hasn't posted once yet


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> Who's better, Sia or Nicki?


now you being rude

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


>



THIS IS SO BLAND. SO BORING. 

next you're going to say björk is


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> lol ub hasn't posted once yet


she's making a tl;dr post

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> now you being rude


never heard a sia song before tbh

but there are a few nicki songs i love tbh

starship, pound the alarm

and there was one other song i forgot


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

oh right its called super bass


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> THIS IS SO BLAND. SO BORING.
> 
> next you're going to say björk is

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> underworld's affiliation with me is she is...always monitoring my activities
> 
> she never misses anything

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

ok, here is my attempt to find a lady singer for @Ava.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> ok, here is my attempt to find a lady singer for @Ava.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

I BET YOU'LL LIKE ONE OF THE SONGS


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

@His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna 


I'll let you in on a little secret. I never listen to any NFers music suggestions.

Nighty has sent me atleast 100 songs and I haven't listened to a single one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> underworld's affiliation with me is she is...always monitoring my activities
> 
> she never misses anything



This thread is the only place where I'm active

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> ok, here is my attempt to find a lady singer for @Ava.


oh cool!
someone who knows about lykke li
though i only consider like 2 of her songs good, yolo
i would suggest purity ring

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> never heard a sia song before tbh
> 
> but there are a few nicki songs i love tbh
> 
> ...


Someone post chandalier or cheap thrills for this poor lad  I'm mobile

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Someone post chandalier or cheap thrills for this poor lad  I'm mobile


listening to chandalier now


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> @His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna
> 
> 
> I'll let you in on a little secret. I never listen to any NFers music suggestions.
> ...



first of all, what are you doing here, @Charmed? u is a creeper, not even posting and in invisible mode.

second of all, @Night the Mighty look at this! *LOOK AT IT *


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> listening to chandalier now


Is this a lie


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 3, 2018)

lets be real guys, Labyrinth Ear trump's all these suggestions
criminally underrated artist


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> first of all, what are you doing here, @Charmed? u is a creeper, not even posting and in invisible mode.
> 
> second of all, @Night the Mighty look at this! *LOOK AT IT *


charmed is following me bruh

people can see what thread im viewing when they click my profile so they pop up in whatever thread im currently posting in

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 3, 2018)

Also hayley williams is bae and coGOAT. That is all.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Is this a lie


nope im serious, i listened to it and then realized i heard this song on the radio many times

its pretty damn good 

music video was a little odd tho


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Also hayley williams is bae and coGOAT. That is all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Purity Ring is great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 3, 2018)

ava is ahead of the game btw
i listened to like 2 song suggestions from people and they disappointed
aint listened to any other's since

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> ava is ahead of the game btw
> i listened to like 2 song suggestions from people and they disappointed
> aint listened to any other's since




everytime Nighty sends me a song I just reply "wow good song you got amazing taste "

she doesn't suspect a thing

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Purity Ring is great!


hello sir, who are you?
why do you know all the quality content?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> charmed is following me bruh
> 
> people can see what thread im viewing when they click my profile so they pop up in whatever thread im currently posting in



that is creepy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> that is creepy


you gonna act like you haven't clicked my profile and seen what thread i was viewing?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> hello sir, who are you?
> why do you know all the quality content?



I have good music taste. you should listen to my stuff.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 3, 2018)

Ya'll better listen to all my damn suggestions 

Louis the child - It's strange.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

if i ever become mafia im screwed, yall gonna see Ava: Engaged in conversation all the time


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

@Nighty the Mighty

scroll up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> you gonna act like you haven't clicked my profile and seen what thread i was viewing?





why would i do that? you post in the same places as me, so we invariably see each other

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

ill never forget when someone saw me viewing a sasuke anal thread and took a screenshot of it 

i was roasted for days

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

I was hacked btw

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 3, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Ya'll better listen to all my damn suggestions
> 
> Louis the child - It's strange.


i'm sorry but louis done fucked up with that body gold remix.
it's too good, you cant follow that up


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I have good music taste. you should listen to my stuff.


i'm listening to this 8min one, might be too experimental for my tastes or i'm just yearning for bass
is good though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> i'm listening to this 8min one, might be too experimental for my tastes or i'm just yearning for bass
> is good though



you'll probably like the first one then


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 3, 2018)

Wondering if anyone here knows this

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 3, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> >when didi tells you your porn rep was weak
> aight then, where's the hairy shit




I'm just not into the same stuff as you probably, that girl was not my taste at all


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

Nice flash fiction entry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Wondering if anyone here knows this



oh god are you a rave lady? do you have the gloves that light up?


----------



## Didi (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> @His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna
> 
> 
> I'll let you in on a little secret. I never listen to any NFers music suggestions.
> ...




@Nighty the Mighty

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> oh god are you a rave lady? do you have the gloves that light up?



No

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> Nice flash fiction entry



Some ounce of me wants to troll that section, but i've done enough damage

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> you'll probably like the first one then


you're right

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

Didi said:


> @Nighty the Mighty


I hope this makes her never talk to me again

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Didi said:


> I'm just not into the same stuff as you probably, that girl was not my taste at all



tfw i thought this was a legitimate post by didi



Didi said:


> >tfw people almost figured out I was a girl after posting a vocaroo cuz I forgot to turn on the voice changer I use on skype/discord

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Some ounce of me wants to troll that section, but i've done enough damage


I've been a bad influence on you.

You met me and now you're causing chaos and beefing mods.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 3, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Wondering if anyone here knows this


i lowkey dont like this song at all but that may be to simply hearing it everywhere
then again this key it's in is not to my flavor



Didi said:


> I'm just not into the same stuff as you probably, that girl was not my taste at all


when the girl you send didi is too thick
damn...now what


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 3, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> i lowkey dont like this song at all but that may be to simply hearing it everywhere
> then again this key it's in is not to my flavor



Where do you live


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> I've been a bad influence on you.
> 
> You met me and now you're causing chaos and beefing mods.



you showed me the true path of life, sensei

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> tfw i thought this was a legitimate post by didi




are you implying lesbians don't exist? 


but nah that I could catfish like crazy if I wanted to, don't need no voicechanger
and that post was a reference to a certain vocaroo

Ask WAD, he knows more

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

Didi said:


> are you implying lesbians don't exist?
> 
> 
> but nah that I could catfish like crazy if I wanted to, don't need no voicechanger
> ...


there's nothing more thrilling then catfishing an NF dude


----------



## Didi (Feb 3, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> i lowkey dont like this song at all but that may be to simply hearing it everywhere
> then again this key it's in is not to my flavor
> 
> when the girl you send didi is too thick
> damn...now what




she went past thick, she was phatt  
also too little in the front

you can't straight disregard one side like that


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 3, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Where do you live


south africa 
where do you stay?



Didi said:


> she went past thick, she was phatt
> also too little in the front
> 
> you can't straight disregard one side like that


i do what i wanna do
that girl thick, would eat


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

OH MY GOD, YOU'RE SOUTH AFRICAN, @aiyanah?! WHAT ABOUT THE WATER SHORTAGE IN CAPE TOWN????/?????//???




Didi said:


> but nah that I could catfish like crazy if I wanted to, don't need no voicechanger



hm, you have a high-pitched, feminine voice? 

ik wil horen

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 3, 2018)

Hey man, I respect a man knowing what he's about

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 3, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> south africa
> where do you stay?



Didn't think that song was actually popular, at least we only have mainstream over here  
Germany


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Didn't think that song was actually popular, at least we only have mainstream over here
> Germany



lieblingslied?


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> OH MY GOD, YOU'RE SOUTH AFRICAN, @aiyanah?! WHAT ABOUT THE WATER SHORTAGE IN CAPE TOWN????/?????//???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no clue what's going on with the water shortage in cape town (i'm in johannesburg), they should have green lit projects to purify sea water ages ago but corruption is a dangerous game for everyone
as far as i know people are being fined for taking showers longer than 6 minutes, maybe the rains will save them



Underworld Broker said:


> Didn't think that song was actually popular, at least we only have mainstream over here
> Germany


it's popular pending the area's you're in
lot of young adults where i'm at so i hear it being blasted in their cars with the windows down
germany huh, what's the metal scene like over there now, i remember most metal bands i would listen to having germanic or finnish origins


----------



## Didi (Feb 3, 2018)

This is peak german audio


you may not like it, but this is what peak german performance sounds like


----------



## Didi (Feb 3, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> johannesburg



wew no offense but isn't that one of the biggest shithole dangerous cities on the planet


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 3, 2018)

Didi said:


> wew no offense but isn't that one of the biggest shithole dangerous cities on the planet


well if you're *in* the city yes, i'm way on the outskirts though where all the luxury is
aint no one got time for the inner city with all the illegals occupying the buildings and the police being too bent to remove them clowns

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 3, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Wondering if anyone here knows this


Hear this all the time like 2 years ago. Lots of youtubers use it since I think the creator wont yank it off youtube if you place it in your stuff.

fat rat unity


----------



## Magic (Feb 3, 2018)

Yeah not copyrighted on youtube.

du du du du , got sick of it real fast a result.

*whistles*


----------



## Didi (Feb 3, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> well if you're *in* the city yes, i'm way on the outskirts though where all the luxury is
> aint no one got time for the inner city with all the illegals occupying the buildings and the police being too bent to remove them clowns




is it true that people call them ghouls


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

@aiyanah


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

Can't South Africa...just buy water from another country or something? Is that not possible?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> Can't South Africa...just buy water from another country or something? Is that not possible?


@His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> Can't South Africa...just buy water from another country or something? Is that not possible?



Would be an economic nightmare.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> lieblingslied?



Nice song, but not my favorite  



aiyanah said:


> it's popular pending the area's you're in
> lot of young adults where i'm at so i hear it being blasted in their cars with the windows down
> germany huh, what's the metal scene like over there now, i remember most metal bands i would listen to having germanic or finnish origins



Over here you can hear people with German rap or some mainstream songs that are currently very popular. German rap is so bad, I seriously don't like it 
Metal seems also popular but it's usually German peeps who are listening to that, I know a few who have been to concerts of some metal bands.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

It's a positive feedback cycle because South Africa will lose tourism, aka losing money, aka not being able to purchase more water.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

and god forbid there's a fire


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 3, 2018)

Zatch your name is so long it always looks like 5 people got tagged or smth

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charmed (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> first of all, what are you doing here, @Charmed? u is a creeper, not even posting and in invisible mode.


I'm avy's friend :') hope u don't mind.
(Puppets can't be sensed so yeah... "invisible mode")

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Charmed said:


> I'm avy's friend :') hope u don't mind.
> (Puppets can't be sensed so yeah... "invisible mode")





I think you told me what a puppet was once, and I don't want to remember. something highly lewd



Underworld Broker said:


> Zatch your name is so long it always looks like 5 people got tagged or smth



YOU SUGGESTED IT. also, atemlos is always mentioned as a horrible german hit so i'm laughing you like it

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 3, 2018)

Didi said:


> is it true that people call them ghouls


yes, that's true lol
reason being is that not all illegals are doing what they're doing, some are being productive by setting up shops in the projects and others are construction workers
teh ghouls generally just occupy building space, steal whatever it is they need, and the rest are selling drugs to pay off the police for letting them stay.
they make a show of "raiding" these buildings once every 3 months but they aint doing shit really, just holding guys for 30 minutes at the jail and letting em walk back home



His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @aiyanah


shit happens when you let the gupta's infiltrate government at all levels, cape town finna get the worst of it if they dont get the rains they need for their dam's, although that wouldn't be needed had maintenance on the dam's been kept up instead of that money being pocketed
but there's always a drought scare here like once every 3 years, seen one you seen em all...unless the tap's actually run dry then that would be fucked up, but there should be enough water in other provinces to carry it regardless



Ava said:


> Can't South Africa...just buy water from another country or something? Is that not possible?


it's possible but expensive, so that totally wont be done

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charmed (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I think you told me what a puppet was once, and I don't want to remember. something highly lewd


I did D:? but how?


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 3, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Nice song, but not my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao the german rap music
i like that rap music can be done in any language though, there gotta be at least 1 good german rapper that has their flow on point.
i mean we have afrikaans and vernacular rappers here so it cant be that big a stretch
low key that sesotho rap goes HARD


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> YOU SUGGESTED IT. also, atemlos is always mentioned as a horrible german hit so i'm laughing you like it



Oh god thanks, that song is so horrible I got drilled into accepting it, lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Charmed said:


> I did D:? but how?



isn't a puppet someone who likes to be dominated? i don't remember 



Underworld Broker said:


> Oh god thanks, that song is so horrible I got drilled into accepting it, lmao


----------



## Didi (Feb 3, 2018)

but real talk either this or this is the best song by a german artist and no one can tell me any different

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 3, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> lmao the german rap music
> i like that rap music can be done in any language though, there gotta be at least 1 good german rapper that has their flow on point.
> i mean we have afrikaans and vernacular rappers here so it cant be that big a stretch
> low key that sesotho rap goes HARD




I like the opening of Die Antwood Baby's on Fire video cuz they're speaking Afrikaans and I can actually pretty much understand them (functionally enough at least, even if it also sounds really weird at the same time)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 3, 2018)

I have seen everything.

People saying Togashi is better than Tarantino because the nen system is more complex than Tarantino's battle systems.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 3, 2018)

Didi said:


> but real talk either this or this is the best song by a german artist and no one can tell me any different


you straight tripping on that jeanny song, the second one i'll give props to though


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

Charmed said:


> I'm avy's friend :') hope u don't mind.
> (Puppets can't be sensed so yeah... "invisible mode")


Welcome and enjoy your stay

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 3, 2018)

Didi said:


> I like the opening of Die Antwood Baby's on Fire video cuz they're speaking Afrikaans and I can actually pretty much understand them (functionally enough at least, even if it also sounds really weird at the same time)


i still dont understand how die antwoord went global

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 3, 2018)

ayy peace fella's, i'm calling it a night
peace be with you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charmed (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> isn't a puppet someone who likes to be dominated? i don't remember


no haha puppets don't have feelings :'v

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 3, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> i still dont understand how die antwoord went global




Because Enter the Ninja was released in the era where stuff going viral was just becoming a thing
and it has all the weirdness yet catchiness required to go viral

it's a total meme song and they look like total meme rappers
but it's also actually pretty good


that's why


----------



## Didi (Feb 3, 2018)

>rating me disagree

don't see you posting anything better, Zatch

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 3, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> lmao the german rap music
> i like that rap music can be done in any language though, there gotta be at least 1 good german rapper that has their flow on point.
> i mean we have afrikaans and vernacular rappers here so it cant be that big a stretch
> low key that sesotho rap goes HARD



I think the only ones that were kinda good over here were sido, bushido and maybe spongebozz, dunno who else there is


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 3, 2018)

Ok I'm trying to see if I can bait them into saying HxH is better than the Godfather.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 3, 2018)

They already said Pulp Fiction is bad because it doesn't have nen fights.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Didi said:


> >rating me disagree
> 
> don't see you posting anything better, Zatch



We don't like the same music. you like old man music. 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ok I'm trying to see if I can bait them into saying HxH is better than the Godfather.



says the guy who "dislikes" drama


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 3, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> They already said Pulp Fiction is bad because it doesn't have nen fights.


Where are you posting lmao? Autistics anonymous?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 3, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Where are you posting lmao? Autistics anonymous?



HxH latest chapter convo thread.

I admit I'm doing a lot of baiting but what can I do fanboys are so fun.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 3, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> HxH latest chapter convo thread.
> 
> I admit I'm doing a lot of baiting but what can I do fanboys are so fun.


Oh My lord lmao


----------



## Shizune (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> Who's better, Sia or Nicki?



Sia is arguably more talented but Nicki is more specialized.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> We don't like the same music. you like old man music.




that's not all I like, germans just dont make a lot of good music I just don't know that much german music

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

wow that thread died a quick death @Ava @Ashi

and it was a good thread.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> wow that thread died a quick death @Ava @Ashi
> 
> and it was a good thread.


I was asked if I wanted it moved to the CB, but I said I'd rather see it deleted.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

there is some bad juju up in here


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

No way I'm letting a thread of mine go into a section I don't have access to

im petty

let the thread be deleted


----------



## Shizune (Feb 3, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Where are you posting lmao? Autistics anonymous?


.  

I really implore you all to reconsider using "autistic" as a derogatory term.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> I was asked if I wanted it moved to the CB, but I said I'd rather see it deleted.


.

This is how I feel about the Chatterbox too, lol


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> HxH latest chapter convo thread.
> 
> I admit I'm doing a lot of baiting but what can I do fanboys are so fun.


Link to your baiting posts?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

Shizune said:


> .
> 
> This is how I feel about the Chatterbox too, lol




I left it for good.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> Link to your baiting posts?


----------



## Shizune (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> I left it for good.



That's surprising to me. You seemed quite ingrained into the section. Why'd you leave?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

Thanks, I just reported his posts so let's see if he gets banned.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

Shizune said:


> That's surprising to me. You seemed quite ingrained into the section. Why'd you leave?


The last few days the section just turned into everyone whining and complaining like a bunch of bitches about everything. Not interested in posting in a section like that so I left.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> Thanks, I just reported his posts so let's see if he gets banned.





savage

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

I liked last night's naming thread and HP talk. I still can't believe I didn't notice the name switched until you posted that screenshot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> savage


That's what he gets for not subbing me in his game, I hope to see a slash through his name soon.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> The last few days the section just turned into everyone whining and complaining like a bunch of bitches about everything. Not interested in posting in a section like that so I left.



Like I've been saying, it's a useless section that encourages horrible behavior which the mods (@Khaleesi @Pandamonium @Trinity and others) defend as "free speech."

There's something wrong when hostile behavior that gets you section banned anywhere else on the forum is allowed in one section because "free speech." I imagine the mods will eventually be forced to change their policy on the CB one way or another.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

why did you tag the mods in here shizune?


----------



## Shizune (Feb 3, 2018)

Not trying to call anyone out or hold staff members accountable for others behavior, just hoping that by bringing attention to the matter I can cause someone to reconsider the policy.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

I think a lot of the CB drama is unfolding on other platforms (like discord) because I was legit flabbergasted and confused with all the moaning the past two days. like i have no idea what's going on. i have also been researching serial killers, so maybe that's why


----------



## Shizune (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> why did you tag the mods in here shizune?



Because if we're going to talk about the problems with the Chatterbox, I'm hoping the mods might take something from it however insignificant.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Not trying to call anyone out or hold staff members accountable for others behavior, just hoping that by bringing attention to the matter I can cause someone to reconsider the policy.



Well you're on your own with that. I don't have an issue with any of the CB girls modding tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soca (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> why did you tag the mods in here shizune?


Mods would've came in here regardless since you're reporting shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 3, 2018)

Mafia players go to the Chatterbox to insult each other because it's unmoderated compared to this section. I think that highlights the inherent toxicity of the CB.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Like I've been saying, it's a useless section that encourages horrible behavior which the mods (@Khaleesi @Pandamonium @Trinity and others) defend as "free speech."
> 
> There's something wrong when hostile behavior that gets you section banned anywhere else on the forum is allowed in one section because "free speech." I imagine the mods will eventually be forced to change their policy on the CB one way or another.



I disagree because drama is inherent to humanity: people will always talk behind others' backs and will laugh at the expense of others. CB doesn't contribute that much to coordinated attacks because people can still do them on discord or snapchat or qt or whatever. cb is at its best when we have one thread explode to 60 pages in an hour talking about philosophy or life decisions or romance, things that let you bond with other member. it's a shame for that to die out. i also am very internet daft, so maybe what i am describing is the quintessential  shitposting ava is tired of


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> Well you're on your own with that. I don't have an issue with any of the CB girls modding tbh.



khaleesi, panda, trinity, and aphro are some of the nicest, down to earth posters here. i don't think they're at any fault for grievances 

holy shit my english is atrocious today after all the japanese talk kill me

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> Ban you?
> 
> On it.


Don't think I forgot what city you live in, I'll fly out there and square up with you.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> khaleesi, panda, trinity, and aphro are some of the nicest, down to earth posters here. i don't think they're at any fault for grievances
> 
> holy shit my english is atrocious today after all the japanese talk kill me


I wasn't even talking about the mods when I said I had issues with the CB. 

Why were they tagged


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i have also been researching serial killers, so maybe that's why



.... What

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shizune (Feb 3, 2018)

The problem isn't in the application of the moderation, so I'm not blaming any of the mods. I think the policy behind the Chatterbox is the problem. I was told that section is allowed to say whatever about whoever because they have "free speech" there. That's ridiculous to me.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

I'll explain it again since no one understood me the first time.

I have an issue with all the _members_ who are complaining and whining everyday in the CB, I come there to have fun, not see people bitch and moan.

I don't have an issue with the mods.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 3, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Like I've been saying, it's a useless section that encourages horrible behavior which the mods (@Khaleesi @Pandamonium @Trinity and others) defend as "free speech."
> 
> There's something wrong when hostile behavior that gets you section banned anywhere else on the forum is allowed in one section because "free speech." I imagine the mods will eventually be forced to change their policy on the CB one way or another.


>not treating the section like a caricature of itself 
>not treating the section like it's full of screaming infants


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> I'll explain it again since no one understood me the first time.
> 
> I have an issue with all the _members_ who are complaining and whining everyday in the CB, I come there to have fun, not see people bitch and moan.
> 
> I don't have an issue with the mods.



drop some names nicca


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 3, 2018)

i mean

that's what went wrong


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

W said:


> drop some names nicca


It's the entire section literally. The first page is everyone bitching about something.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> .... What



someone was going to gift me the comic my friend dahmer. and ALL the dumb, vanilla netflix users are like, "YOU HAVE TO WATCHHHH THE KEEPERS AND MAKING OF A CRIME" and i'm like, "no. i will read a book." so i read a book on a serial killer. 

thank you for your time


----------



## Shizune (Feb 3, 2018)

Trinity said:


> >not treating the section like a caricature of itself
> >not treating the section like it's full of screaming infants



> Giving any section free reign to be as toxic as they want because reasons.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 3, 2018)

i only bait people in mafia games

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

I've been waiting for a month, I'm entitled to bitch about my mafia rating


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 3, 2018)

Shizune said:


> > Giving any section free reign to be as toxic as they want because reasons.


you realize im not part of cb moderation rite


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> speaking of december, did you ever get your secret santa?


No.

I'm the only one who didn't get it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashi (Feb 3, 2018)

Trinity said:


> you realize im not part of cb moderation rite


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

Can we all agree on a new rule?

No matter what we're discussing, we agree to never tag the mods in here again.

This is supposed to be a safe haven, and the only mod allowed in here that can post with us is White Wolf


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

aka weeb Tyrone and his russian mistress should gtfo


----------



## Ashi (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> aka weeb Tyrone and his russian mistress should gtfo


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

Ashi said:


>


?

im talking about mods

you're not a mod

so i mean marcelle and trinity


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> ?
> 
> im talking about mods
> 
> ...



tensa just realized he is marcelle

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 3, 2018)

tensa aint no fuckin tyrone

a tyler, maybe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashi (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> ?
> 
> im talking about mods
> 
> ...


Ik but I like the sound of having a Russians mistress :blu

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

@Marcelle.B 

The Ohara Library is a few sections above, you are dismissed!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

W said:


> tensa aint no fuckin tyrone
> 
> a tyler, maybe



Tyler's not a bad name! maybe timmah.


----------



## Soca (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> aka weeb Tyrone and his russian mistress should gtfo



Does this mean there's not gonna be any more reports from you?


----------



## Shizune (Feb 3, 2018)

Trinity said:


> you realize im not part of cb moderation rite



No I didn't, sorry


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> Does this mean there's not gonna be any more reports from you?


I reported Dragon Luffy because I wanted you to ban him

That doesn't mean I want you sitting at our table and talking to us.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> No matter what we're discussing, we agree to never tag the mods in here again.





Ava said:


> @Marcelle.B
> 
> The Ohara Library is a few sections above, you are dismissed!



You just broke that new rule

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> You just broke that new rule




holy shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> I reported Dragon Luffy because I wanted you to ban him
> 
> That doesn't mean I want you sitting at our table and talking to us.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

I don't discriminate.

I want Trin gone from this thread as well. I am a fair man.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> aka weeb Tyrone and his russian mistress should gtfo


no i think ill stay

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 3, 2018)

i have so many things i need to do on NF for fucks sake

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

I WANT THIS


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

Alright looks like they left, thank god. 

What do you wanna discuss now my mafia brethren?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

W said:


> i have so many things i need to do on NF for fucks sake


whats on your to do list


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I WANT THIS


vanilla icecream is the only ice cream that ill eat, good taste

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Feb 3, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Like I've been saying, it's a useless section that encourages horrible behavior which the mods (@Khaleesi @Pandamonium @Trinity and others) defend as "free speech."
> 
> There's something wrong when hostile behavior that gets you section banned anywhere else on the forum is allowed in one section because "free speech." I imagine the mods will eventually be forced to change their policy on the CB one way or another.



how do we encourage horrible behavior exactly?

im confused

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

shizune

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> Alright looks like they left, thank god.
> 
> What do you wanna discuss now my mafia brethren?


hey cute little buddy


----------



## Legend (Feb 3, 2018)

Sooooooo what did I miss?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

this is a good time for me to take my jog


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

Trinity said:


> hey cute little buddy


okay you can stay

but pls no CB mod discussion, let's just have a fun convo 

thats all i ask


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Legend said:


> Sooooooo what did I miss?



your dignity


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

oh my god, @Legend someone invited me to a superbowl viewing party


----------



## Magic (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I WANT THIS



Wish it was summer so I could actually enjoy ice cream.... but it's cold over here as always 



Ava said:


> vanilla icecream is the only ice cream that ill eat, good taste



Hmm... I like this kind of ice cream:

Lemon
Apple
Kiwi
Cookies
Coconut 
Vanilla


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> okay you can stay
> 
> but pls no CB mod discussion, let's just have a fun convo
> 
> thats all i ask


>just shitposted at shizune
>NO SRS POSTING
>implying i would
i didn't do  that so suck my ass


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 3, 2018)

I mean

oops
tehehe


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Wish it was summer so I could actually enjoy ice cream.... but it's cold over here as always
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn, i don't want to go for a run if this conversation is turning into an ice cream fest.

FIRST OF ALL UB

you can eat ice cream when it's cold in the winter. that's one of the best times, especially outside walking in the snow. you are a fool!

second of all, do you eat kiwis with their skins on? i do. only good people in the know do.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> whats on your to do list



-ratings ()
-the saga of Pasta
-mafia statistics update
-reboot the generic game I delayed to this month
-gauge interest in a possible monthly series of voice chat turbo mafia games
-my flash fiction entry and ensuing crits

honestly any time i start to feel ‘obligated’ to this forum is when i decide to ghost it

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

W said:


> -ratings (ptimistica)
> -the saga of Pasta
> -mafia statistics update
> -reboot the generic game I delayed to this month
> ...


only two of those are important, guess which ones


----------



## Legend (Feb 3, 2018)

Not one of these convos again



His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> your dignity


Who are you?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

Trinity said:


> >just shitposted at shizune
> >NO SRS POSTING
> >implying i would
> i didn't do  that so suck my ass


im proud of you

how was your today


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Trinity said:


> >just shitposted at shizune
> >NO SRS POSTING
> >implying i would
> i didn't do  that so suck my ass



you treat ava like the hegemonic expression of plato's conception of wife


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Lemon
> Apple
> Kiwi



I never even knew these flavors existed...nazi land is impressive


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> only two of those are important, guess which ones



u want back in the generic game?


----------



## Legend (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> oh my god, @Legend someone invited me to a superbowl viewing party


Eat all of the food and drink all of the drinks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

W said:


> u want back in the generic game?


sinraven's game? you wanna quit? if so then yeah ill take your spot


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Legend said:


> Eat all of the food and drink all of the drinks



And make a drunken ass of myself? i like dis plan.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> sinraven's game? you wanna quit? if so then yeah ill take your spot


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> you can eat ice cream when it's cold in the winter. that's one of the best times, especially outside walking in the snow. you are a fool!



I don't have the urge to eat ice cream during winter tbh  though I had *Magnum: dare to go double* a week ago, love it 



His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> second of all, do you eat kiwis with their skins on? i do. only good people in the know do.



I prefer just eating the insides with a spoon tbh, haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> sinraven's game? you wanna quit? if so then yeah ill take your spot



sure man take my spot im the jester btw

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

oh that game, ill get back to you on that once i know my schedule next week


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I don't have the urge to eat ice cream during winter tbh  though I had *Magnum: dare to go double* a week ago, love it
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer just eating the insides with a spoon tbh, haha



1. at least you had some ice cream. that is progress i like to see. and kendall jenner approves.
2. YOU'RE MISSING OUT ON THE FIBER AND VITAMINS AND MINERALS IN THE SKIN!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> I never even knew these flavors existed...nazi land is impressive



Italy has better ice cream, at least the ones I named taste better over there


----------



## Legend (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> And make a drunken ass of myself? i like dis plan.


Im the master planner

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Italy has better ice cream, at least the ones I named taste better over there


where else have you travelled to?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 3, 2018)

>tfw I see magnum “dare to go double” and word association immediately places me at getting DP’d by big dicks

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Italy has better ice cream, at least the ones I named taste better over there



Lizzie Mcguire movie when they find out about gelato?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

W said:


> >tfw I see magnum “dare to go double” and word association immediately places me at getting DP’d by big dicks


same thought crossed my mind

had to re-read her post to make sure i wasn't trippin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

W said:


> >tfw I see magnum “dare to go double” and word association immediately places me at getting DP’d by big dicks


----------



## Legend (Feb 3, 2018)

FroYo > All

Reactions: Ningen 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

@His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna 

rate kendall out of 10

there is only one correct answer

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Legend said:


> FroYo > All



where's that gif of the old man getting the door to the face


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> @His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna
> 
> rate kendall out of 10
> 
> there is only one correct answer



brunette, flat butt, very skinny - she must be a 10/10 for you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> 1. at least you had some ice cream. that is progress i like to see. and kendall jenner approves.
> 2. YOU'RE MISSING OUT ON THE FIBER AND VITAMINS AND MINERALS IN THE SKIN!



I was so lucky they still had it, usually it's sold out when I wanna buy it, didn't have it since half a year or so 
There's so much hair stuff on them I don't wanna eat that, could eat an apple instead of eating kiwi skin

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> brunette, flat butt, very skinny - she must be a 10/10 for you



:skull:

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 3, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I don't have the urge to eat ice cream during winter tbh  though I had *Magnum: dare to go double* a week ago, love it
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer just eating the insides with a spoon tbh, haha



*bold flavor *

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> brunette, flat butt, very skinny - she must be a 10/10 for you


you know me so well

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> where's that gif of the old man getting the door to the face


HAVE YOU EVER HAD YELLOW CAKE BATTER FROYO AND BIRTHDAY CAKE WITH CHEESECAKE PIECES ON TOP


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> where's that gif of the old man getting the door to the face


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

yeah thats what trin looks like

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 3, 2018)

froyo

lol that word.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> where else have you travelled to?



Prag, Venice, Vienna, berlin and Ukraine.



His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Lizzie Mcguire movie when they find out about gelato?



Haven't seen that movie 



RemChu said:


> *bold flavor *



It tastes really good, you should try it

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 3, 2018)

RemChu said:


> froyo
> 
> lol that word.


----------



## Magic (Feb 3, 2018)

No , just musing to myself.

Haven't said or heard froyo in a bit. 

Even though there is a froyo place in town back home.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 3, 2018)

RemChu said:


> No , just musing to myself.
> 
> Haven't said or heard froyo in a bit.
> 
> Even though there is a froyo place in town back home.


Gotcha


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

i just got 5 alerts but when i clicked them, nothing was shown


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Feb 3, 2018)

i can't stop staring at RemChu's sig 

it's very mesmerizing

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 3, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> i can't stop staring at RemChu's sig
> 
> it's very mesmerizing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 3, 2018)

Didi said:


> @Nighty the Mighty



I already know he's lying

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Katou (Feb 3, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Also taking the chance to ask @Priscilla if shes still available to play in case I need her.


so what's cooking?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 4, 2018)

_Ohh!
You the queeeen of this HERE?
One platinum plaque, album flopped bitch WHERE?
Ahh hahaha hah AH!
I took two bars off just to LAUGH!_​


----------



## Shizune (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm cryinggg laughing right now because I just went to check out the CB drama Ava complained about, and people are basically saying the section is falling apart and dying.

This is the same section that _just _had my name in their mouths for 30+ days.
​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 4, 2018)

W said:


> -ratings ()
> -the saga of Pasta
> -mafia statistics update
> -reboot the generic game I delayed to this month
> ...



> no mention of sock puppets

I'm disappointed.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > no mention of sock puppets
> 
> I'm disappointed.



sock puppets wouldn’t be for another like 2-3 months I think whereas these projects are more immediate like due this month  

tho i wanna decide on what theme to go with 

i think the angels theme had everyone hella confused


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 4, 2018)

W said:


> sock puppets wouldn’t be for another like 2-3 months I think whereas these projects are more immediate like due this month
> 
> tho i wanna decide on what theme to go with
> 
> i think the angels theme had everyone hella confused



Oh.. okay.
Consider me undisappointed then. 

Whatever theme you go with, go with something that has easier names to remember.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 4, 2018)

Whew. Just finished the post-game writeup for RPG Mafia. Lots of stuff to see there for those of you who are interested.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Feb 4, 2018)

W said:


> sock puppets wouldn’t be for another like 2-3 months I think whereas these projects are more immediate like due this month
> 
> tho i wanna decide on what theme to go with
> 
> i think the angels theme had everyone hella confused



Bluberry pie
Lemon pie
Strawberry pie.

ez names please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 4, 2018)

> There was more than one page to read up on
What is this... a convo thread or something?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Shiny (Feb 4, 2018)

it is raining non stop in my city for two days already


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

Shiny said:


> it is raining non stop in my city for two days already



 eu gusto la lluvia. how can you not like rain?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm assuming la lluvia is rain in Portuguese


----------



## Avito (Feb 4, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> eu gusto la lluvia. how can you not like rain?


i know right rain is best season here all greenery comes back to life

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 4, 2018)

It's snowing here.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It's snowing here.


snowing sounds awesome all we get here are dry winters nothing snowy all winter is grey unlike your white winter


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> i know right rain is best season here all greenery comes back to life



and rain makes the mangos grow! indian mangos are the best mangos. 



Mr. Waffles said:


> It's snowing here.



do you like to eat ice cream when it's snowing?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 4, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> do you like to eat ice cream when it's snowing?



Ice cream is an all year kind of thing, so yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 4, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> and rain makes the mangos grow! indian mangos are the best mangos.


agreed the we have the most vivid variety of them too 
have you tried them there and if you have the fresh ones are much better freshly plucked fromt the tree


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> agreed the we have the most vivid variety of them too
> have you tried them there and if you have the fresh ones are much better freshly plucked fromt the tree



No, I've never been to India. But I want to, and if I go, you and Baba will be my tour guides. and jojo. 

I've had Indian mangos people have brought back for me, and they were the best, even if they got squished on the plane lol 



Mr. Waffles said:


> Ice cream is an all year kind of thing, so yes.



this is why you're my best friend


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 4, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> this is why you're my best friend



I question the validity of this claim.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 4, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> No, I've never been to India. But I want to, and if I go, you and Baba will be my tour guides. and jojo.
> 
> I've had Indian mangos people have brought back for me, and they were the best, even if they got squished on the plane lol


oh yeah come to india and i will show you all of delhi and baba will probably show you mumbai 
and the fresh ones are more juicy and tasty too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I question the validity of this claim.





I'm one of your top four favourite posters. I know that for a fact because of what Wolfie said in our PM.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 4, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I'm one of your top four favourite posters. I know that for a fact because of what Wolfie said in our PM.



> favourite

I don't do favourites though.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > favourite
> 
> I don't do favourites though.



I said top four


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> oh yeah come to india and i will show you all of delhi and baba will probably show you mumbai
> and the fresh ones are more juicy and tasty too



I want to tour India, so I'm holding you to this


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 4, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I said top four



Top four implies rankings, which implies favourites.
I don't do that shit.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Top four implies rankings, which implies favourites.
> I don't do that shit.



No, it's not a hierarchical, vertical list but rather a celebration of members who make you giggle and smile and question your tenets and ethos


----------



## Avito (Feb 4, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I want to tour India, so I'm holding you to this


yeah you can cout on me cause it doesnt seems that i will be leaving selhi anything soon and even if i did we can plan it ahed and i can take leave to show you around

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 4, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> No, it's not a hierarchical, vertical list but rather a celebration of members who make you giggle and smile and question your tenets and ethos



I don't even know where to start...
Imma just say no.
No.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> yeah you can cout on me cause it doesnt seems that i will be leaving selhi anything soon and even if i did we can plan it ahed and i can take leave to show you around



You act like he's dropping by tomorrow.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You act like he's dropping by tomorrow.


hey he might might not drop by tomorrw but whenever he drops by i will be there for my bud

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> hey he might might not drop by tomorrw but whenever he drops by i will be there for my bud



this is what true friendship is, oom waffles.



Mr. Waffles said:


> I don't even know where to start...
> Imma just say no.
> No.



I didn't know you were so coquettish and didn't want our friendship revealed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 4, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I didn't know you were so coquettish and didn't want our friendship revealed



Have an optimistic.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Have an optimistic.



I would like to see a picture of Waffles whilst he was in universiteit


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 4, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I would like to see a picture of Waffles whilst he was in universiteit



Never went to university.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Never went to university.



PLOTWENDING


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 4, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> PLOTWENDING



Don't think you making assumptions that turn out wrong really qualify for a plottwist.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Don't think you making assumptions that turn out wrong really qualify for a plottwist.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It's snowing here.




lies, there was only some snow when I woke up yesterday and it quickly melted


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

Didi said:


> lies, there was only some snow when I woke up yesterday and it quickly melted



PLOTWENDING


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 4, 2018)

Doesn't sound like me,
Unless it was with a knife.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 4, 2018)

Didi said:


> lies, there was only some snow when I woke up yesterday and it quickly melted



I can still see snow lying on tree branches. 
Must be an east side thing only.


----------



## Didi (Feb 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I can still see snow lying on tree branches.
> Must be an east side thing only.




I'm also east side 


just north east

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 4, 2018)

Didi said:


> I'm also east side
> 
> 
> just north east



I'd call you more north than east though.
Although north east technically fits better.


----------



## Didi (Feb 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'd call you more north than east though.
> Although north east technically fits better.




I would too
but a lot times in the news when they're talking about weather stuff coming in from the east it applies to us as well


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'd call you more north than east though.
> Although north east technically fits better.



Would you rather spend a weekend trapped in a snowed-in cabin in the outs of The Netherlands with Didi, Raven, or Stelios?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 4, 2018)

Didi said:


> I would too
> but a lot times in the news when they're talking about weather stuff coming in from the east it applies to us as well



They're just being nice I think.
I mean, otherwise you would hardly ever be mentioned. 



His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Would you rather spend a weekend trapped in a snowed-in cabin in the outs of The Netherlands with Didi, Raven, or Stelios?



Why not all 3 ?
Can't say I'd have a preference for any of them over the other.

I'd take @Chaos over all 3 of them though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> They're just being nice I think.
> I mean, otherwise you would hardly ever be mentioned.
> 
> 
> ...




Who is this Chaos? i'll kill him 

i was asking who you thought 

1) you'd get least bored of trapped for 48 hours
2) think would be the most useful in the elements


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 4, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Who is this Chaos? i'll kill him
> 
> i was asking who you thought
> 
> ...



Chaos is another Dutch one. 

1) What I said before goes here.
2) See 1).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> They're just being nice I think.
> I mean, otherwise you would hardly ever be mentioned.



Hey man, kings of the never mentioned will always be Zeeland and Drenthe lol
Plus with all the gas and earthquake shit I'm pretty sure we're also mentioned more than your irrelevant asses


----------



## Didi (Feb 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> They're just being nice I think.
> I mean, otherwise you would hardly ever be mentioned.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 4, 2018)

Didi said:


> Hey man, kings of the never mentioned will always be Zeeland and Drenthe lol
> Plus with all the gas and earthquake shit I'm pretty sure we're also mentioned more than your irrelevant asses



I think you forgot the true never mentioned one there.
flevoland.

I thought about the gas/earthquake thing, but realized it would make me wring, so I ignored it. 



Didi said:


>



I knew you'd feel that way lol.
I'd pick you if music taste was relevant though.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiny (Feb 4, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> eu gusto la lluvia. how can you not like rain?



Because cockroaches want to find safety in  the houses and because the rain makes my internet slow 


My city is called the city of the mangos, but i hate mangos so i don't care


----------



## Avito (Feb 4, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Because cockroaches want to find safety in  the houses and because the rain makes my internet slow


you are such a millennial caring about internet and all, go watch nature it gets more beautiful in rain

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Because cockroaches want to find safety in  the houses and because the rain makes my internet slow
> 
> 
> My city is called the city of the mangos, but i hate mangos so i don't care



We should do a taste test between the mangos of Portugal and the mangos of India.

LET THE COCKROACHES LIVEEEE. just because they were born ugly doesn't mean they deserve genocide

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> you are such a millennial caring about internet and all, go watch nature it gets more beautiful in rain



get 'im, Mohit!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Feb 4, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> We should do a taste test between the mangos of Portugal and the mangos of India.
> 
> LET THE COCKROACHES LIVEEEE. just because they were born ugly doesn't mean they deserve genocide



But i live in brazil, i dont think portugal brought mango to us 

Nah bro, sewer cockroaches are the worst..the cockroaches here are huge and more ugly than the normal...one time i woke up with one flying to my face

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 4, 2018)

Shiny said:


> My city is called the city of the mangos, but i hate mangos so i don't care


a city of mangoes in portugal interesting


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 4, 2018)

Can't say I've ever seen a cockroach here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

Shiny said:


> But i live in brazil, i dont think portugal brought mango to us
> 
> Nah bro, sewer cockroaches are the worst..the cockroaches here are huge and more ugly than the normal...one time i woke up with one flying to my face



Oh really? I assumed Portugal planted a lot of the agriculture in Brazil, but you'd know more lol.

and that's gross. ewww, imagine accidentally swallowing it when waking up


----------



## Avito (Feb 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Can't say I've ever seen a cockroach here.


wow really they are everywhere they can even survive in nuclear radiation


----------



## Shiny (Feb 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Can't say I've ever seen a cockroach here.



My dream to live in your city


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

Shiny said:


> My dream to live in your city



He lives in India

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiny (Feb 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> wow really they are everywhere they can even survive in nuclear radiation



I think it was the myth busters, they made a radiation test on insects and ants or flies can survive better than cockroachs

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shiny (Feb 4, 2018)

Without light here and my battery is on 1% rip me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> wow really they are everywhere they can even survive in nuclear radiation





Shiny said:


> My dream to live in your city



I'm guessing yay 1st world country ?
Idunno.
I assume we have them here... somewhere, but I just never seen one.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 4, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> He lives in India



Look at who he is quoting.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Look at who he is quoting.





wow. what a fail.

ANYHOW. does anyone in this convo speak Italian? i'm starting my studies in the language io parlo italiano


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Without light here and my battery is on 1% rip me



your last thoughts of me are that i incorrectly assumed portugal brought you mangos and that i thought you were quoting mohit about india. how sad i've fallen in estimation


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 4, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> wow. what a fail.
> 
> ANYHOW. does anyone in this convo speak Italian? i'm starting my studies in the language io parlo italiano



I don't think we have any Italians here in this convo. 
There is that guy in the Cafe that's Italian.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I don't think we have any Italians here in this convo.
> There is that guy in the Cafe that's Italian.



Saishin, yea. but he only posts in serious threads, not in convos


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 4, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Saishin, yea. but he only posts in serious threads, not in convos



Chat him up on his page. 
Idunno.

I think Mio speaks some Italian maybe, but lol.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 4, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> wow. what a fail.
> 
> ANYHOW. does anyone in this convo speak Italian? i'm starting my studies in the language io parlo italiano



I think @Roman  lives in Italy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I think @Roman  lives in Italy



UB out of nowhere. 

Also, now that you mention him...
I think he lived there.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Chat him up on his page.
> Idunno.
> 
> I think Mio speaks some Italian maybe, but lol.



YESSS. THAT'S WHO I WAS THINKING OF. mio speaks fluent italian. he's from malta

@Mio come to me, baby


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 4, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> YESSS. THAT'S WHO I WAS THINKING OF. mio speaks fluent italian. he's from malta
> 
> @Mio come to me, baby



I wonder what the odds are of him showing up.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 4, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> YESSS. THAT'S WHO I WAS THINKING OF. mio speaks fluent italian. he's from malta
> 
> @Mio come to me, baby



Wad would have to tell him to show up though, lol


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

why can't he come when i @ him? i thought we were migliori amici


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 4, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> why can't he come when i @ him? i thought we were migliori amici



He doesn't really check NF anymore, only comes when summoned elsewhere.
Has been like that for years.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 4, 2018)

Because apparently mio doesn't log in often and wad can contact him on discord


----------



## Roman (Feb 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I think @Roman  lives in Italy



Occasionally. I'm mostly in London.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 4, 2018)

Why are you calling mio a he?

I thought mio was a girl? We always used to sext

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Can't say I've ever seen a cockroach here.



yeah I've always wondered if they actually exist in the Netherlands, never seen one either


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 4, 2018)

Ava said:


> Why are you calling mio a he?
> 
> I thought mio was a girl? We always used to sext



You forgot about him catfishing? I think it got pointed out in CB mafia2

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 4, 2018)

Didi said:


> yeah I've always wondered if they actually exist in the Netherlands, never seen one either



Same lol.

I see you not quoting the one time I say something nice about you.


----------



## Didi (Feb 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Same lol.
> 
> I see you not quoting the one time I say something nice about you.




I rated it friendly, what more do you want you thirsty ho

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 4, 2018)

Didi said:


> I rated it friendly, what more do you want you thirsty ho



Something to diminish my boredom.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 4, 2018)

> falling for Ava's bait

You should know better.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 4, 2018)

Forgive me, i only hooked up with mio once

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > falling for Ava's bait
> 
> You should know better.



yeah, but I wanted to use that smiley

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> yeah, but I wanted to use that smiley




Oh look, I used that smiley.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Feb 4, 2018)

Im back  fucking rain ruining my eletricity


----------



## Didi (Feb 4, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Im back  fucking rain ruining my eletricity





???
oh wait you're from a third world country right, RIP

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 4, 2018)

Didi said:


> ???
> oh wait you're from a third world country right, RIP



Stop reading my mind. >.>


----------



## Shiny (Feb 4, 2018)

Didi said:


> ???
> oh wait you're from a third world country right, RIP


----------



## Shiny (Feb 4, 2018)

Brazil is an emergent country

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Feb 4, 2018)

But serious this country is ridiculous, we have everything to be first world but its all fucked up. We are that spoiled child that instead using the privilege to grow we just waste it until there's nothing left


Japan is really something else


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 4, 2018)

Just blame America for your country’s failure to flourish 

it’s the hip thing to do


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 4, 2018)

I've been talking with my father and we came to the conclusion that Brazil's problem is too much prejudice.

Prejudice against literally everything, but mostly against the poor.

The rich people want to stay rich, and alone in that position, and they want to do it at the expense of the country's chances to be a first world country. Public education is made bad on purpose. Government lends money easily to argricultural exporters and denies it to start-ups and enterpeneurs, because producing high technology isn't the goal, exporting soy is. Interest rates are kept as high as possible so people who already have money can keep gaining a lot by investing it, while new entrepeneurs can't. They went as far as banning new medical schools from being opened in order to keep doctors' wages high by keeping supply low. 

Every country has social prejudice, but here it happens at the expense of the own country. It doesn't matter if you tell someone the GDP grew 5-7% a year last decade. They will reply that the fact poor people were being given 30 dollars a month through government aid makes it not worth it. They want the GDP to go down just so they don't have to share it. 

Brazilians are conditoned to hate anyone who gains international fame for any reason. Writers, football players and scientists alike are despised thorugh sheer envy. Just go into a news post about Neymar and see the amount of hate he gets.

The government tried to make a bullet train a decade ago, liking Sao Paulo and Rio, and got major opposition from the people because everyone thought "Brazil wasn't good enough to have that, and it would probably be made badly so why bother?" The mindset here is that we are not good enough to do any First World thing, so we try to sabotage it.

We hate each other, we are all convinced that we are the only person in the country who works while everyone else is a slacker, we criticize the government for corruption despite having a culture of corruption, and we like to think everyone else is more corrupt than us. And we really, really, hate whoever is poorer than us. Braizl was the last country in the West to abolish slavery, and it took 50 years of pressure from England to make us do it. Then afterwards we made a mass importing of European immigrants so we wouldn't have to pay salaries to black people.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 4, 2018)

W said:


> Just blame America for your country’s failure to flourish
> 
> it’s the hip thing to do



America is Brazil tomorrow.

You look more and more like us the more I read news about you.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Feb 4, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Brazil is an emergent country


----------



## Shiny (Feb 4, 2018)

Blame florida


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 4, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> America is Brazil tomorrow.
> 
> You look more and more like us the more I read news about you.



i dont really buy into this sensationalist era where alarmists reign supreme 
but if it does happen then ill remember u told me it would happen lol


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 4, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> America is Brazil tomorrow.
> 
> You look more and more like us the more I read news about you.



I already consider the US a 3rd world country.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 4, 2018)

W said:


> i dont really buy into this sensationalist era where alarmists reign supreme
> but if it does happen then ill remember u told me it would happen lol



I'm not a fortune teller obviously.

But like, a lot of what I see in news about the USA makes you look like us.

I mean, the disprespect for science and the idea that you should produce coal instead? Bitch, we invented that 500 years ago. Welcome to the club of primary product exporters.

It's modern colonialism, with the difference that you turn yourselves into a colony out of your own volition.


----------



## Shiny (Feb 4, 2018)

Juscelino kubitschek was a mistake

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

BUT HOW WERE THE OLYMPICS IN BRAZIL?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

i want to read Grande Sertão: Veredas


----------



## Magic (Feb 4, 2018)

woah, they used tommy heavnly7


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 4, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> BUT HOW WERE THE OLYMPICS IN BRAZIL?



Good and bad. Good in the sense that we made everything work. Bad in the sense that we probably spent a huge amount of unnecessary taxpayer money and good luck finding out whose pockets it went to.

Same thing with the world cup.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 4, 2018)

Brazilians are the kings of improvisation. We don't plan anything but we get very creative when we are running out of time.


----------



## Didi (Feb 4, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Good and bad. Good in the sense that we made everything work. Bad in the sense that we probably spent a huge amount of unnecessary taxpayer money and good luck finding out whose pockets it went to.
> 
> Same thing with the world cup.




pls post yfw 7-1 


in b4 "I'm not into sports buhhhhh"


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

I heard the Olympic stadiums are languishing


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 4, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Brazilians are the kings of improvisation. We don't plan anything but we get very creative when we are running out of time.


Maybe my soul is Brazilian.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 4, 2018)

Didi said:


> pls post yfw 7-1
> 
> 
> in b4 "I'm not into sports buhhhhh"



I used to be more into sports but that plus the fact my local team fell into the 2nd division in 2013 made me stop caring.

Tey went on to win Brazilian Championship in 2016 and I didn't even watch a game. I think I've lost my ability to care about football.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 4, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I heard the Olympic stadiums are languishing



Same with the World Cup stadiums.

Literally everyone and their dog warned it would happen years before but there was money be made so they built those stadiums anyway.


----------



## Magic (Feb 4, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> America is Brazil tomorrow.
> 
> You look more and more like us the more I read news about you.



No. the forces of sanity will win in the end and we will remove the cancer.

[HASHTAG]#theresistance[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 4, 2018)

RemChu said:


> No. the forces of sanity will win in the end and we will remove the cancer.
> 
> [HASHTAG]#theresistance[/HASHTAG]



I hope they do. I like the most powerful country on Earth to be sane, not the opposite.

I read a news a few days ago that world's dictators are getting more ballsy lately because they know Trump doesn't give a shit about democracy so they can opress their people without fear of retaliation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 4, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I hope they do. I like the most powerful country on Earth to be sane, not the opposite.
> 
> I read a news a few days ago that world's dictators are getting more ballsy lately because they know Trump doesn't give a shit about democracy so they can opress their people without fear of retaliation.



Some even respond to accusations by saying its fake news. ._.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 4, 2018)

Not that the USA is really good about keeping democracy on Earth, mind you. But I take hypocrite USA over fascist USA any time.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 4, 2018)

You folks basically forced every country in South America to become a dictatorship during the Cold War by threatening to invade them.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 4, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I know that for a fact because of what Wolfie said in our PM.


Who tf are you


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Who tf are you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 4, 2018)

disgusting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> disgusting

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Feb 4, 2018)

Got my superbowl snacks on lock. 

Can't wait to watch fucking tom brady win and be insufferable forever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Got my superbowl snacks on lock.
> 
> Can't wait to watch fucking tom brady win and be insufferable forever.



what are you eating


----------



## Platinum (Feb 4, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> what are you eating



Got some chips, pizzas, and cracker plates... so the usual party shit.

Also some great ass hummus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roman (Feb 4, 2018)

Handed in the assignment I was given for the interview process. Time to get anxious again.

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Got some chips, pizzas, and cracker plates... so the usual party shit.
> 
> Also some great ass hummus.



You made the hummus, or where'd you buy it from? and which flavor chips?


----------



## Magic (Feb 4, 2018)

I ordered some chicago style popcorn because of you dudes discussing it in here.  

hyped af for super bowl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 4, 2018)

Omg now I'm hungry


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 4, 2018)

I don't like watching sports but those superbowls parties always look fun as hell. Lots of snacks, lots of people. Fun! I definitely should join one when I visit the States. 

Let me know how the halftime show with Justin Timberlake was so I'll know if I have to watch it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 4, 2018)

Aaand that makes me want to rewatch the Gaga one again.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 4, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> You made the hummus, or where'd you buy it from? and which flavor chips?



I get it from a farmer's market near where I live. I usually eat it with pita bread or pita chips.

For the chips, i got tostinos for the dip, and sun chips because sun chips are the best chips.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 4, 2018)

Platinum seems like a great host for parties

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I ordered some chicago style popcorn because of you dudes discussing it in here.
> 
> hyped af for super bowl.



That is the best thing ever. I actually got some this week after talking about it lol. 



Platinum said:


> I get it from a farmer's market near where I live. I usually eat it with pita bread or pita chips.
> 
> For the chips, i got tostinos for the dip, and sun chips because sun chips are the best chips.



farmer's market + sun chips. you gots the good culinary taste.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 4, 2018)

Every thread I open talking about food.


Kill me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 4, 2018)

so much sports happening today like wot
i cant get anything done
first i catch a replay of the royal rumble, then the ball brothers have a game in lithuania, then the lakers vs okc and the fucking superbowl where brady gonna pull off another unreal comeback?
wasn't prepared for this


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Every thread I open talking about food.
> 
> 
> Kill me



I just ate some rosemary asiago .

I'm glad no one is talking about the actual sport of football because that's boring


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 4, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I just ate some rosemary asiago .
> 
> I'm glad no one is talking about the actual sport of football because that's boring


 this guy said a sport is boring?
...you in hot water now


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 4, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I just ate some rosemary asiago .
> 
> I'm glad no one is talking about the actual sport of football because that's boring


Been hungry for like 6hrs now 

Was gonna get some bread an jam, but realized there's no bread.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> this guy said a sport is boring?
> ...you in hot water now





eclipses this super bowl

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Been hungry for like 6hrs now
> 
> Was gonna get some bread an jam, but realized there's no bread.



OK, Oliver Twist.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 4, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> eclipses this super bowl


individual sports vs team sports

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 4, 2018)

but ayo if brady gets this superbowl W i'm gonna fall out my chair
is this guy even human?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 4, 2018)

pats gonna win Brady gonna win at 40 and cement his legacy as GOAT and the salt shall flow


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> but ayo if brady gets this superbowl W i'm gonna fall out my chair
> is this guy even human?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

oh you know what. he kind of looks like trump's son?


----------



## Platinum (Feb 4, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> but ayo if brady gets this superbowl W i'm gonna fall out my chair
> is this guy even human?



Or is he dancer?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Feb 4, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> That is the best thing ever. I actually got some this week after talking about it lol.
> 
> 
> 
> farmer's market + sun chips. you gots the good culinary taste.



I'm not a food snob or anything, but there are some things that you totally taste the difference with when you go farmers market or organic. Hummus is def one of those things.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 4, 2018)

seriously though you gonna tell me he's human if he gets the win?
i'm sat here wondering what shannon sharpe is gonna say to attempt to debunk brady being the undisputed goat


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> seriously though you gonna tell me he's human if he gets the win?
> i'm sat here wondering what shannon sharpe is gonna say to attempt to debunk brady being the undisputed goat



i have no idea what you're saying. you've become like nitty referencing rap trivia like it's required curriculum in school. i shall leave you to speak with the other football aficionados





Platinum said:


> I'm not a food snob or anything, but there are some things that you totally taste the difference with when you go farmers market or organic. Hummus is def one of those things.



It's also rather easy to make, if you ever feel up to it.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 4, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> oh you know what. he kind of looks like trump's son?


this dude straight tripping
i'ma catch up on the salt mines one way or the other tomorrow



Platinum said:


> Or is he dancer?


you tell me, that man wanna play till he 45 even though he's got gisele in his ear telling him not to
that's how you know he grabbing the cock, balls and pussy in that household


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 4, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i have no idea what you're saying. you've become like nitty referencing rap trivia like it's required curriculum in school. i shall leave you to speak with the other football aficionados



how you gonna compare a brother to a nicki stan


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 4, 2018)

i'ma just go let all this mess play out, and then say he got 5 more shots at it regardless of the result


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 4, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> seriously though you gonna tell me he's human if he gets the win?
> i'm sat here wondering what shannon sharpe is gonna say to attempt to debunk brady being the undisputed goat


Something about black and milds and henndog


----------



## Shizune (Feb 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I don't think we have any Italians here in this convo.
> There is that guy in the Cafe that's Italian.



I'm Italian-American if that counts.

Reactions: Optimistic 4


----------



## Magic (Feb 4, 2018)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 4, 2018)

RemChu said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


PA takes the dub this time


----------



## Magic (Feb 4, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Been hungry for like 6hrs now
> 
> Was gonna get some bread an jam, but realized there's no bread.


 

D E S P A I R


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 4, 2018)

Evil has been slain. As a Giants fan, I have a general hate for the Eagles, yet I can't hate them too much, still just the one Lombardi to the Redskins two, Giants four and Cowboys five. Lets celebrate the Eagles tonight @Legend , for next year we sweep them.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Feb 4, 2018)

Congrats Eagles fans!


----------



## Magic (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Feb 4, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I don't like watching sports but those superbowls parties always look fun as hell. Lots of snacks, lots of people. Fun! I definitely should join one when I visit the States.
> 
> Let me know how the halftime show with Justin Timberlake was so I'll know if I have to watch it.


It was good.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 4, 2018)

Did the patriots lose?

If so I have a coworker who is gonna be devastated


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 4, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Did the patriots lose?
> 
> If so I have a coworker who is gonna be devastated


They should have lost to the Jags but the refs fucked them then they fucked themselves by being too conservative. The Eagles played with proper balls tonight.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

RemChu said:


> It was good.



but how was the cheddar, caramel popcorn is all the crowd here wants to know


----------



## Shizune (Feb 4, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> They should have lost to the Jags but the refs fucked them then they fucked themselves by being too conservative. The Eagles played with proper balls tonight.



Ok you typed two whole sentences and I didn't understand a word of it

So I repeat

did the patriots lose or


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 4, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Ok you typed two whole sentences and I didn't understand a word of it
> 
> So I repeat
> 
> did the patriots lose or



it's about the friends you made on the journey

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 4, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Ok you typed two whole sentences and I didn't understand a word of it
> 
> So I repeat
> 
> did the patriots lose or


Evil has been slain.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 4, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> but how was the cheddar, caramel popcorn is all the crowd here wants to know



Caramel aight, this brand the cheddar was meh >_> 
how you f that up.


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

love the opening song ~_~


----------



## Tiger (Feb 5, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Ok you typed two whole sentences and I didn't understand a word of it
> 
> So I repeat
> 
> did the patriots lose or



Patriots lost.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 5, 2018)

Console your coworker. He or she may not make it through the day.


----------



## Legend (Feb 5, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Evil has been slain. As a Giants fan, I have a general hate for the Eagles, yet I can't hate them too much, still just the one Lombardi to the Redskins two, Giants four and Cowboys five. Lets celebrate the Eagles tonight @Legend , for next year we sweep them.


But always wanted to hold over the fact that they had zero

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 5, 2018)

Legend said:


> But always wanted to hold over the fact that they had zero


Them winning a SB has made the NFC East the only division to have all teams win one. It makes us look better indirectly.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 5, 2018)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 5, 2018)

brady and belichick lost
no problem they'll just try again next year, and probably complete the mission 
conspiracy portion of the www is going haywire now cause the patriots lost to the eagles btw, murica is doomed, trump is gonna be removed from office before the end of the year


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 5, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>


these brothers went too far

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 5, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> these brothers went too far


A lot of kids tho, it's a nice thing imo.


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>


Yeah, very nice, the overall performance was dope though so no complaints.


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

HELL YEAH


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 5, 2018)

Goofy Movie is amazing. Stay mad @Mr. Waffles

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

was kinda bummed he used it for the intro and the acoustics were bad in that underground place.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2018)

hello friends


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

Ava said:


> hello friends


Good morning. Good afternoon.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

Debating
to go see the new Jumanji today.

Solo.


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

but kinda low on funds after moving.


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

Probably should save cash. 
Going drinking dis weekend.


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

I had a dream I met Riley Reid last night. Oooooooh, I turned her down. =[


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I had a dream I met Riley Reid last night. Oooooooh, I turned her down. =[


So I'll probably run into a half naked chick this week or something like that.
:destiny


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

fuck forgot how good jazz can be.


----------



## Roman (Feb 5, 2018)

Good news!

Remember that interview assignment I was given? I passed with flying colors and have my final interview on Friday

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2018)

@ remchu

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

when do i get to remove this set

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

Roman said:


> Good news!
> 
> Remember that interview assignment I was given? I passed with flying colors and have my final interview on Friday



WHAT DOES THIS MEAN? "interview assignment." you're doing rounds of interviews for a job, or you're conducting interviews and trying to get a job as a journalist?


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

What is that heart thing again @ Zatch

Rosemary heart or something?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> when do i get to remove this set


Remove it now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Roman (Feb 5, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> WHAT DOES THIS MEAN? "interview assignment." you're doing rounds of interviews for a job, or you're conducting interviews and trying to get a job as a journalist?



Nah, they basically sent me a test to do over the weekend as part of the interview process for a new job.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> What is that heart thing again @ Zatch
> 
> Rosemary heart or something?



???? what heart thing? a food item? or religious heart? 



Ava said:


> Remove it now



not until WW tells me I got 5 points



Roman said:


> Nah, they basically sent me a test to do over the weekend as part of the interview process for a new job.



oh like a scavenger hunt? cool.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

I assume you mean this, @RemChu


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> ???? what heart thing? a food item? or religious heart?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4 points

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

Ava said:


> 4 points



he just doesn't want to disqualify the peasants who don't have enough points for name changes. unjust

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

Ava said:


> @ remchu


"We are like the spider" said the king. We weave our life, then move along it. We are like the dreamer who dreams and then lives in the dream. This is true for the entire universe. That is why it is said, Having created the creation, the Creator entered into it. "This is true for us. We create our world, and then enter into that world. We live in the world that we have created.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Roman (Feb 5, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> oh like a scavenger hunt? cool.



Would a data analyst do a thing like that?


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

Being aware of this gives ultimate freedom.


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I assume you mean this, @RemChu


ah yes sacred heart

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> he just doesn't want to disqualify the peasants who don't have enough points for name changes. unjust

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

Roman said:


> Would a data analyst do a thing like that?



la nuova cultura della saga di data analysts


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

OMG, @Didi


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

So yes being aware of my true nature, I tend to dream of events before they happen to me. 
[HASHTAG]#mysticism[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#shaman[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#hocuspocus[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> la nuova cultura della saga di data analysts


Wtf is your sig so huge and is of something really unpleasant. 

Q_Q

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> So yes being aware of my true nature, I tend to dream of events before they happen to me.
> [HASHTAG]#mysticism[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#shaman[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#hocuspocus[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Wtf is your sig so huge and is of something really unpleasant.
> 
> Q_Q



It'll be gone soon. It's for a contest - you should enter, too.


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> It'll be gone soon. It's for a contest - you should enter, too.


the couple contest? 

I was thinking about it but eh.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> So yes being aware of my true nature, I tend to dream of events before they happen to me.
> [HASHTAG]#mysticism[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#shaman[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#hocuspocus[/HASHTAG]



u mean dream of events that have already happened to you 

[HASHTAG]#woke[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

W said:


> u mean dream of events that have already happened to you
> 
> [HASHTAG]#woke[/HASHTAG]



[HASHTAG]#redpill[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Didi (Feb 5, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> OMG, @Didi




Cool
I think
I can't read Italian so I had to rely on google translate
but nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 5, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> when do i get to remove this set


NEVER

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

I want a girl with a long big beautiful,





nose.


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

and a graceful long



neck 4 kissing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

and who does my taxes


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> NEVER


God I adblocked both your sigs.

I dont want to lament on the sacrifice of Christ while I browse this section.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

Deeply perturbed at the sight of a man dead in the arms of his mother.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm usually on mobile so I almost never see sigs anyway


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 5, 2018)

@His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna are you fine with me editing some more user-friendly sets tomorrow?


----------



## Melodie (Feb 5, 2018)

You even have matching usernames. Should have bonus points

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

Didi said:


> Cool
> I think
> I can't read Italian so I had to rely on google translate
> but nice



oh sorry, i saw it when i was practicing my italian and thought of you.



Reminds me of one of his films I haven't seen


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

Melodie said:


> You even have matching usernames. Should have bonus points



@White Wolf 



SinRaven said:


> @His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna are you fine with me editing some more user-friendly sets tomorrow?



Sure thing.



RemChu said:


> Deeply perturbed at the sight of a man dead in the arms of his mother.



What's that one painting from the german artist? same subject matter. very lugubrious painting.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

THIS PAINTING



sad stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

yo wtf adblock,  Ican see the sig again.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> THIS PAINTING
> 
> 
> 
> sad stuff


My heart,

instant ache, captures that feel of losing a child really well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> My heart,
> 
> instant ache, captures that feel of losing a child really well.



I met someone writing her phd on that artist at a wine bar lol. that's how i found out about the painting.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I met someone writing her phd on that artist at a wine bar lol. that's how i found out about the painting.


Was she a good chat.


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

There is a wine bar right near my campus.

-_- ugh i hate it, more of a beer, vodka etc. guy.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Was she a good chat.



She was drunk, celebrating getting into the prestigious art phd program - and I was underaged, fearful of getting kicked out 



RemChu said:


> There is a wine bar right near my campus.
> 
> -_- ugh i hate it, more of a beer, vodka etc. guy.



I love wine and beer. vodka reminds me too much of shots, and i haven't had as nice of vodka as i have the other two, so


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

Will I like wine when I get older?

My parents love the stuff.


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> She was drunk, celebrating getting into the prestigious art phd program - and I was underaged, fearful of getting kicked out
> 
> 
> 
> I love wine and beer. vodka reminds me too much of shots, and i haven't had as nice of vodka as i have the other two, so


taking a swig of vodka it's like dragon breath. I love it.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Will I like wine when I get older?
> 
> My parents love the stuff.



I guarantee if you read  you'll start to appreciate it


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> taking a swig of vodka it's like dragon breath. I love it.





is the only dragon for me

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> is the only dragon for me


You know so much interesting foods and stuff.
Quite the modern day Renaissance man.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 5, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I love wine and beer. vodka reminds me too much of shots, and i haven't had as nice of vodka as i have the other two, so



Girl I'm the opposite, who has the time to sit there and sip wine/beer? They're only useful as a chaser between shots of vodka/tequila.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> You know so much interesting foods and stuff.
> Quite the modern day Renaissance man.



KNOWLEDGE IS POWER


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

She smell like a happy birthday, on a Thursday.


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Girl I'm the opposite, who has the time to sit there and sip wine/beer? They're only useful as a chaser between shots of vodka/tequila.


Chaotic people dont enjoy wine confirmed.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Girl I'm the opposite, who has the time to sit there and sip wine/beer? They're only useful as a chaser between shots of vodka/tequila.



that is why you are uncultured, and i am renaissance man 

Beer and wine actually have complex, unique flavors you can only find in their mixtures, whereas shots taste like disappointment and despair. like you can't try a spanish cider or a hungarian tokaj and thing, oh yeah, i'll give these up for a shot of tequila. NUH UH

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 5, 2018)

Sangria


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Sangria



Nothing wrong with a sangria.


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Sangria


Description sounds good. If the fruity sweetness overpowers the red wine.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 5, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> that is why you are uncultured, and i am renaissance man
> 
> Beer and wine actually have complex, unique flavors you can only find in their mixtures, whereas shots taste like disappointment and despair. like you can't try a spanish cider or a hungarian tokaj and thing, oh yeah, i'll give these up for a shot of tequila. NUH UH



If I'm drinking for taste, I'll drink a mixed drink like a pina colada

If I'm drinking to get drunk, I'll take shots

Like I said, beer/wine are only useful as a chaser


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Description sounds good. If the fruity sweetness overpowers the red wine.



They drink kalimotxo in Spain. It's gross but also endearing and lovely.

(red wine + coke)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

Shizune said:


> If I'm drinking for taste, I'll drink a mixed drink like a pina colada
> 
> If I'm drinking to get drunk, I'll take shots
> 
> Like I said, beer/wine are only useful as a chaser



I LIKE PIÑA COLADAS. YUM YUM. ok, you are very millennial, liking cocktails instead of wine. you and rem need to go on a wine tour. considering the fact rem lives in sf, he is missing out on taking advantage of the great wine bars.


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

That sounds disgusting no thx ^.(redwine + coke)

When I bought beer in Barcelona they put it in a paper coke cup so I can walk on the strip.
good times.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I LIKE PIÑA COLADAS. YUM YUM. ok, you are very millennial, liking cocktails instead of wine. you and rem need to go on a wine tour. considering the fact rem lives in sf, he is missing out on taking advantage of the great wine bars.


I went to one once with my group of friends.

The ladies enjoyed it mostly.

We went after we visited a bar lol.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 5, 2018)

Wtf is the point of drinking beer/wine

If I'm drinking empty calories they better get me drunk

I'm not gonna sit there and drink my entire day's worth of calories just to get a little tipsy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

Have you guys tried ale? 

it's really sweet wine, I don't like it but bought some for my parents, my Dad loved it lol.


----------



## Melodie (Feb 5, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> They drink kalimotxo in Spain. It's gross but also endearing and lovely.
> 
> (red wine + coke)


You..tried it? How do you know it's lovely. Hard to imagine


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

Cough syrup and coke

no thx


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

maple syrup and coke on a girls ass.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Cough syrup and coke
> 
> no thx



I never understood this.  I have so many questions.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 5, 2018)

And I live in the south, so it's _huge _down here.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

Melodie said:


> You..tried it? How do you know it's lovely. Hard to imagine



I've been to Spain. Drank it there. it was horrible but also good because it was so hot. then you get drunk, and it tastes better. I DUNNO. IT'S POISON.



Shizune said:


> Wtf is the point of drinking beer/wine
> 
> If I'm drinking empty calories they better get me drunk
> 
> I'm not gonna sit there and drink my entire day's worth of calories just to get a little tipsy



WINE HAS HEALTH BENEFITS. A GLASS OF RED WINE A DAY. FRANCE!!

you need to try more to get a feel for what your palate likes, then you will think of wine/beer as a treat rather than empty calories. 



RemChu said:


> Have you guys tried ale?
> 
> it's really sweet wine, I don't like it but bought some for my parents, my Dad loved it lol.



I've never had ale wine, nope. have had ale the beer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I never understood this.  I have so many questions.


I was making the joke that wine tastes like medicine to me.

hahaha ,

my lil sis seems to have a taste for wine though, she takes after our parents.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

Shizune said:


> And I live in the south, so it's _huge _down here.


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I've never had ale wine, nope. have had ale the beer



Oh am I thinking of the wrong thing.

The thing they serve in Skyrim whatever it's called.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 5, 2018)

Zatch I am just never gonna spend money on alcohol without the intention of getting shitfaced. I don't do "light drinking."


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

Mead 

yup, tastes like honey.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

you can warm it up and serve it with spices Mead.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Zatch I am just never gonna spend money on alcohol without the intention of getting shitfaced. I don't do "light drinking."



 

do you also not like to eat ice cream and cakes and desserts because they are empty calories and you don't get drunk off of them 



RemChu said:


> Oh am I thinking of the wrong thing.
> 
> The thing they serve in Skyrim whatever it's called.



mead? or port?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

I've had mead once. I didn't like it, which I blame more on the makers than on the whole existence of mead. i'm sure i'll find one i do enjoy some day


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 5, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>


A decent performance. A Goofy Movie is in my top 10 Disney movies. After Today, Stand Out and Eye to Eye are all top notch.



Shizune said:


> Girl I'm the opposite, who has the time to sit there and sip wine/beer? They're only useful as a chaser between shots of vodka/tequila.


I only drink hard liquor but vodka/tequila are disgusting. Bourbon, scotch or whiskey for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

Do people still act negatively to gays in the South? @Shizune


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

WPK not liking tequila and vodka.

=[


----------



## Shizune (Feb 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Do people still act negatively to gays in the South? @Shizune



What?  People still "act negatively toward gays" everywhere.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 5, 2018)

Which, homophobia is just such a meme._ Imagine_ feeling entitled to an opinion about what another person enjoys in the bedroom.


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

Shizune said:


> What?  People still "act negatively toward gays" everywhere.


Well not everywhere... I would imagine treatment in the south is worst.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Well not everywhere... I would imagine treatment in the south is worst.



The thing is, the worst of the homophobia here is gonna be in small towns with low crime rates. You might deal with a lot of pressure and abuse, but I think the worst homophobia happens in the inner city in places like New York City where you need to worry about being murdered or raped for being gay.


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

Oh Christ, I didn't think it would be worst in cities.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 5, 2018)

I like tequika/vodka and hate whisky.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 5, 2018)

The thing is, homophobia is _everywhere_. It's not socially acceptable anymore, so it gets expressed in short comments like "Men should act like _men_," but if you know what to look for you'll see it everywhere. Isn't @aiyanah outspokenly homophobic?


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

Thread will go quiet if we discuss treatment of gays.


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

Shizune said:


> The thing is, homophobia is _everywhere_. It's not socially acceptable anymore, so it gets expressed in short comments like "Men should act like _men_," but if you know what to look for you'll see it everywhere. Isn't @aiyanah outspokenly homophobic?


I didn't know that. 
I can't recall him posting homophobic stuff like ever.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I didn't know that.
> I can't recall him posting homophobic stuff like ever.



My memory is like a filing cabinet with this stuff.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

i think it's backwards.


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

Shizune said:


> My memory is like a filing cabinet with this stuff.


Are you going to fight him?

=0


----------



## Shizune (Feb 5, 2018)

How in the fuck did Zatch just find a 6 year old receipt


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

Shizune said:


> How in the fuck did Zatch just find a 6 year old receipt



mafia has trained me well


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

Heh. I know aiya doesn't seem like the hater type.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 5, 2018)

I stand semi-corrected, but I'm almost certain Aiyanah has expressed "reservations" about gay people before. I suppose he can clarify if he wants, I'm not holding it against him though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I stand semi-corrected, but I'm almost certain Aiyanah has expressed "reservations" about gay people before. I suppose he can clarify if he wants, I'm not holding it against him though.


When's the trial? I'll take the case!

*Harvey birdman theme plays*


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

I haven't had an alcoholic beverage in months.


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

Like since my Gramps died.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## poutanko (Feb 5, 2018)

Shizune said:


> What?  People still "act negatively toward gays" everywhere.


Don't go to OJ. I heard one of the mod (now an ex-mod) supported gay people to be beheaded

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 5, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Don't go to OJ. I heard one of the mod (now an ex-mod) supported gay people to be beheaded



I dunno what "OJ" is, but it wasn't _that _long ago that the mafia community on this website was organized into a "mafia fanclub" led by someone who frequently insulted gay people and women.

Like I said, homophobia is _everywhere_.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2018)

What's going on in here?


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

Don't need drinks or drugs to have a good time kids.

Just good friends and good laughs.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Don't go to OJ. I heard one of the mod (now an ex-mod) supported gay people to be beheaded


Oh you saw the Syed drama as well huh?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 5, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I dunno what "OJ" is, but it wasn't _that _long ago that the mafia community on this website was organized into a "mafia fanclub" led by someone who frequently insulted gay people and women.
> 
> Like I said, homophobia is _everywhere_.



7 years is long ago though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

Ava said:


> What's going on in here?


It's okay, this is a safe space.

You are accepted here.


----------



## poutanko (Feb 5, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I dunno what "OJ" is, but it wasn't _that _long ago that the mafia community on this website was organized into a "mafia fanclub" led by someone who frequently insulted gay people and women.
> 
> Like I said, homophobia is _everywhere_.


OroJackson, its mafia community is still young tho so I'm not sure if it's the one you're talking about or not. Never heard about the mods being homophobic but the recent case with this 1 mod is rather jawdropping.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> It's okay, this is a safe space.
> 
> You are accepted here.


Thank you for your hospitality.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 5, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> 7 years is long ago though.



Not for us elders.

Pshaw, it’s barely longer than the blink of an eye.


----------



## poutanko (Feb 5, 2018)

Ava said:


> Oh you saw the Syed drama as well huh?


I didn't see it but several friends did. You're pretty active eh?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2018)

poutanko said:


> I didn't see it but several friends did. You're pretty active eh?


On Oj? Not really.

Only posted for a week when I was banned during for the Shizune stuff. They all thought I was a girl and kept flirting with me constantly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 5, 2018)

poutanko said:


> OroJackson, its mafia community is still young tho so I'm not sure if it's the one you're talking about or not. Never heard about the mods being homophobic but the recent case with this 1 mod is rather jawdropping.



Meh, looks like an inferior NF to me.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 5, 2018)

W said:


> Not for us elders.
> 
> Pshaw, it’s barely longer than the blink of an eye.



7 years is almost 1/5th of my life though, so eh.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 5, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> 7 years is long ago though.



It's not that long imo.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 5, 2018)

We always tease Mr. Waffles for being old, but isn't he about the same age as Law?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 5, 2018)

Shizune said:


> We always tease Mr. Waffles for being old, but isn't he about the same age as Law?



> tease

Pffft.

Bully.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Old 4


----------



## poutanko (Feb 5, 2018)

Ava said:


> On Oj? Not really.
> 
> Only posted for a week when I was banned during for the Shizune stuff. They all thought I was a girl and kept flirting with me constantly.


Lol yea hardly a surprise. I think the most common case reported there is guy being too creepy toward female members. We used to have girls only PM to monitor/send alert to other girls.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Lol yea hardly a surprise. I think the most common case reported there is guy being too creepy toward female members. We used to have girls only PM to monitor/send alert to other girls.


Oh you're a mod there as well?


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

Girl only pms.

​


----------



## poutanko (Feb 5, 2018)

Ava said:


> Oh you're a mod there as well?


Nah, I was very active back then. Talked to old/new members, mods/reg members alike so I heard a lot of things

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Girl only pms.
> 
> ​


No way to confirm everyone's gender so maybe we may have some traps as well

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

uhhhh I didn't intend for that to be interpreted in the other way.

you could
uh interpret that.

woops

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> uhhhh I didn't intend for that to be interpreted in the other way.
> 
> you could
> uh interpret that.
> ...



I only interpreted that in the other way.


----------



## poutanko (Feb 5, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I only interpreted that in the other way.


Now I'm curious in what way it should be interpreted?


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

_*neckbeard intensifies *_


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Now I'm curious in what way it should be interpreted?


Premenstrual syndrome, or PMS, describes symptoms a woman may have a few days before her menstrual cycle, including tender breasts, bloating, cramps, mood swings, and headaches. Lifestyle changes and drugs can often help relieve PMS.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 5, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Now I'm curious in what way it should be interpreted?







RemChu said:


> Premenstrual syndrome, or PMS, describes symptoms a woman may have a few days before her menstrual cycle, including tender breasts, bloating, cramps, mood swings, and headaches. Lifestyle changes and drugs can often help relieve PMS.


----------



## poutanko (Feb 5, 2018)

Ow okay


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

"Ow"


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 5, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Lol yea hardly a surprise. I think the most common case reported there is guy being too creepy toward female members. We used to have girls only PM to monitor/send alert to other girls.



Is it Finalbeta?


----------



## poutanko (Feb 5, 2018)

W said:


> Is it Finalbeta?


He's one of them based on what my friends told me. There are several others too.


----------



## poutanko (Feb 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> "Ow"

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

Wow does finalbeta never learn? 

Doom to repeat the same old mistakes.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 5, 2018)

So much for being reformed.


----------



## poutanko (Feb 5, 2018)

If he doesn't do things considered crossing the line by the mods, he would be okay. But yea, several girls already think he's weird.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 5, 2018)

poutanko said:


> If he doesn't do things considered crossing the line by the mods, he would be okay. But yea, several girls already think he's weird.



I think most people think he's weird.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## poutanko (Feb 5, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I think most people think he's weird.


Not really, he's doing rather well on OJ.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 5, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Not really, he's doing rather well on OJ.



Give it time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

His Probation officer will keep him in check.


----------



## poutanko (Feb 5, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Give it time.


He's already a year there xD
If he's polite he may survive. You'll probably banned faster if you drop F bomb too much. That or you use lewd avy or saying boob/tits too often 

Tbh when I first joined here I was shocked with how vulgar you guys can be although I didn't get that creepy vibe 
No kidding, took me a while to get used to how you guys talk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Feb 5, 2018)

Hero used to pm me for nudes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Hero used to pm me for nudes



why is that a sad face? doesn't that mean you're attractive?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 5, 2018)

>banned for saying "boobs"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 5, 2018)

poutanko said:


> He's already a year there xD
> If he's polite he may survive. You'll probably banned faster if you drop F bomb too much. That or you use lewd avy or saying boob/tits too often
> 
> Tbh when I first joined here I was shocked with how vulgar you guys can be although I didn't get that creepy vibe
> No kidding, took me a while to get used to how you guys talk


OJ as weenie hut junior confirmed.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## poutanko (Feb 5, 2018)

Melodie said:


> >banned for saying "boobs"


Majority of OJers are Asians, it's considered inappropriate

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 5, 2018)

Melodie said:


> >banned for saying "boobs"



I'd rather ban you for _having _boobs tbh

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 5, 2018)

Nitty when is ur next game


----------



## Shizune (Feb 5, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Nitty when is ur next game



Beginner's game this month, Clash of the Hosts next month. COTH signups are going up soon.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Nitty when is ur next game



Feb 15

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 5, 2018)

poutanko said:


> You'll probably banned faster if you drop F bomb too much. That or you use lewd avy or saying boob/tits too often


what demographic are they trying to attract


----------



## Melodie (Feb 5, 2018)

Clash of the hosts game size would be...?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

Trinity said:


> what demographic are they trying to attract



Asians


----------



## Shizune (Feb 5, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Clash of the hosts game size would be...?



35-40

Probably 40 but I'm trying to argue them down to 35 because who needs 40 people


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Majority of OJers are Asians, it's considered inappropriate


what


----------



## poutanko (Feb 5, 2018)

Trinity said:


> what demographic are they trying to attract


Idk but that's how it is over there


----------



## Melodie (Feb 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> what


Quiet, you boob!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Quiet, you boob!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 5, 2018)

I mean 

I'm here

so if you really want me to do it, I can

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 5, 2018)

for the memes, guys

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

Trinity said:


> for the memes, guys



SPEAKING OF MEMES. i have to think of a caption for your watermelon man


----------



## Tiger (Feb 5, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Girl I'm the opposite, who has the time to sit there and sip wine/beer? They're only useful as a chaser between shots of vodka/tequila.





Shizune said:


> Wtf is the point of drinking beer/wine
> 
> If I'm drinking empty calories they better get me drunk
> 
> I'm not gonna sit there and drink my entire day's worth of calories just to get a little tipsy





Shizune said:


> Zatch I am just never gonna spend money on alcohol without the intention of getting shitfaced. I don't do "light drinking."



Basically... 90-95% of all people from 14 to 24 thought this.

When you're in your 30s, "drinking TO get drunk", is just called alcoholism.

Having a beer or glass of wine is called adulting.



Shizune said:


> We always tease Mr. Waffles for being old, but isn't he about the same age as Law?



34. I imagine Waffles is...about...75?

Reactions: Like 1 | Old 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 5, 2018)

​


----------



## Reznor (Feb 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> His Probation officer will keep him in check.


No, we level 2e him awhile ago. Since we have, more vindication has surfaced.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 6, 2018)

poutanko said:


> He's already a year there xD
> If he's polite he may survive. You'll probably banned faster if you drop F bomb too much. That or you use lewd avy or saying boob/tits too often
> 
> Tbh when I first joined here I was shocked with how vulgar you guys can be although I didn't get that creepy vibe
> No kidding, took me a while to get used to how you guys talk

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Reznor (Feb 6, 2018)

*********************
*******OFFICIAL******
*******VULGAR*******
******BUT NOT ******
*******CREEPY*******
********AWARD********
*********************​

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Reznor (Feb 6, 2018)

Reznor said:


> *********************
> *******OFFICIAL******
> *******VULGAR*******
> ******BUT NOT ******
> ...


This is how we win, Finn.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 6, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Don't go to OJ. I heard one of the mod (now an ex-mod) supported gay people to be beheaded



It's only for 3 months, then he'll become mod again if smth like that doesn't happen again during that time. 

 for that dumbass comment I wouldn't make him mod ever again tbh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 6, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> It's only for 3 months, then he'll become mod again if smth like that doesn't happen again during that time.
> 
> for that dumbass comment I wouldn't make him mod ever again tbh



That's so lenient. Didn't he say something like "Mod is always right" too before?


----------



## poutanko (Feb 6, 2018)

Didn't expect to hear that kind of thing from him. He seemed like a nice guy back then


----------



## NO (Feb 6, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Didn't he say something like "Mod is always right" too before?


He said what?


----------



## Avito (Feb 6, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Didn't expect to hear that kind of thing from him. He seemed like a nice guy back then


He is still nice but he is radical Muslim, there are few things he doesn't agrees with

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 6, 2018)

poutanko said:


> That's so lenient. Didn't he say something like "Mod is always right" too before?



Idk who said that but I'm sure someone did


----------



## Avito (Feb 6, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> for that dumbass comment I wouldn't make him mod ever again tbh


That's harsh imo.  I mean waht he was sure offensive but de modding him was too much

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 6, 2018)

Ava said:


> On Oj? Not really.
> 
> Only posted for a week when I was banned during for the Shizune stuff. They all thought I was a girl and kept flirting with me constantly.


What's your UN there


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 6, 2018)

Tiger said:


> When you're in your 30s, "drinking TO get drunk", is just called alcoholism.


That's bullshit. There's nothing wrong with drinking to get drunk in your 30s, as long as there is a party or something going on.

There is no age limit to getting drunk for fun.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Feb 6, 2018)

Saw Cloverfield and then 10 Cloverfield lane right after. First movie was shit, 10 cloverfield was actually clever and played with its trope, lots of back and forth twists and turns. The 2nd film should have been the first one.

First one was ruined by shaky camera and that annoying douche behind the camera. He is so irritating and he ruins tense scenes with his bad acting. 

Going to watch the Cloverfield paradox on netflix, but apparently its bad? (some reviews) but hmmm lets see.


----------



## Legend (Feb 6, 2018)

It was made when found footage was still popular and the actor is TJ Miller before he got famous. I enjoyed the Original.


----------



## Magic (Feb 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> He is still nice but he is radical Muslim, there are few things he doesn't agrees with


nice, radical Muslim . Pick one, he can't be both.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Magic (Feb 6, 2018)

Legend said:


> It was made when found footage was still popular and the actor is TJ Miller before he got famous. I enjoyed the Original.


 Yeah tj miller, he is fine for comedy but he absolutely ruined the film for me.


----------



## Shiny (Feb 6, 2018)

Found footage is so garbage


----------



## Didi (Feb 6, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Found footage is so garbage




Blair Witch Project was great, nothing since has quite reached its level or understood what made it so great

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 6, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Found footage is so garbage


Moat of the horror movies are


----------



## Avito (Feb 6, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Lol yea hardly a surprise. I think the most common case reported there is guy being too creepy toward female members. We used to have girls only PM to monitor/send alert to other girls.


Was that guy me


----------



## poutanko (Feb 6, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Idk who said that but I'm sure someone did


After being a mod, he said it on someone's page because that guy questioned the decision on banning another guy.



Mohit said:


> That's harsh imo.  I mean waht he was sure offensive but de modding him was too much


Beheading people just because they're different from him is what I'd call harsh. As a 27 years old he should know better. Temporarily demodding him is too lenient. You don't make a joke like that.



Mohit said:


> Was that guy me


What do you think?


----------



## Avito (Feb 6, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Beheading people just because they're different from him is what I'd call harsh. As a 27 years old he should know better. Temporarily demodding him is too lenient. You don't make a joke like that.


That was a joke I think but OK


poutanko said:


> What do you think?


Nah I don't think OJ girls would think of me that way I m a different person there i have maintain my image of oldfag there.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 6, 2018)

Didi said:


> Blair Witch Project was great, nothing since has quite reached its level or understood what made it so great



Originality


----------



## Legend (Feb 6, 2018)

Have you guys never watched Chronicle?


----------



## Shizune (Feb 6, 2018)

*clears throat*


----------



## Shizune (Feb 6, 2018)

LIL BITCH, I HEARD THESE LABELS TRYNA MAKE ANOTHER ME?

*aggressively pointing*

EVERYTHING YOU GETTIN LIL HOE IS CUZ OF ME

I HEARD IM STOPPING BAGS?
WORD TO SHAGGY, IT WASNT ME...


----------



## Shizune (Feb 6, 2018)

THESE BITCHES IS MY SONS, BUT THEY DADDIES AINT BUST IN ME!!!!


----------



## Shizune (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm so ready to get section banned when this album drops and has me feeling all confrontational and shit


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> What's your UN there


Valentine


----------



## Avito (Feb 6, 2018)

Ava said:


> Valentine


I can't view your profile there too what's up with you and this privacy shit


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I can't view your profile there too what's up with you and this privacy shit


You have to follow me and i have to follow you back

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 6, 2018)

Ava said:


> You have to follow me and i have to follow you back



Why does this sound like Nicki Minaj lyrics lmfaooo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 6, 2018)

Ok well it did before the edit nvm


----------



## Avito (Feb 6, 2018)

Ava said:


> You have to follow me and i have to follow you back


Done

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 6, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Why does this sound like Nicki Minaj lyrics lmfaooo


Because im a light skin bad bitch as well

I just got curly hair instead


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Done


You should have access to my profile now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 6, 2018)

_First you gotta follow me,
Then I follow me back
_
Iconic, lyricist of our generation

Reactions: Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 6, 2018)

Ava said:


> You should have access to my profile now


Yes I have it now.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 6, 2018)

Shizune said:


> THESE BITCHES IS MY SONS, BUT THEY DADDIES AINT BUST IN ME!!!!



>are my sons
>their daddies


----------



## Stelios (Feb 6, 2018)

Shizune said:


> _First you gotta follow me,
> Then I follow me back
> _
> Iconic, lyricist of our generation



That’s like a dog chasing its own tail


----------



## Shizune (Feb 6, 2018)

Stelios said:


> >are my sons
> >their daddies



Did something confuse you ma'am


----------



## Stelios (Feb 6, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Did something confuse you ma'am



I can understand ignoring grammar for the sake of creativity but this is straight roadkill

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 6, 2018)

Did you understand what she was saying or not


----------



## Stelios (Feb 6, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Did you understand what she was saying or not




Yes the bastards are her sons but their fathers did not bust a nut in her. Because like Virgin Mary she smelled some lillies in the hood?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shizune (Feb 6, 2018)

Now I'm the one who doesn't understand what you're saying

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Avito (Feb 6, 2018)

This conversation is gold


----------



## Stelios (Feb 6, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Now I'm the one who doesn't understand what you're saying



You don’t know Virgin Mary?
You need Jesus in your life son


----------



## Shizune (Feb 6, 2018)

Anyways speaking of the Virgin Mary, there's a rumor going around that Nicki's album is titled _The Holy Barbie_


----------



## Stelios (Feb 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> This conversation is gold



You dare laugh with Shizune amirite?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Katou (Feb 6, 2018)

Shizune said:


> The Holy Barbie


Best name

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 6, 2018)

So I think I just started a rebellion against the Cafe staff.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 6, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So I think I just started a rebellion against the Cafe staff.


paste the link i will join you revolution


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 6, 2018)

Nah I just made a suggestion one one of the pinned threads and some people liked it.


----------



## Avito (Feb 6, 2018)

@Gin-San you sakkar don't delete your comments


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 6, 2018)

*Hey NF Mafia Community!*

So, we've had an exciting start to the 2018 year with a whopping 8 games finished! Here's the list of them:


*Dragonball Mafia Super* by Aries
*Overwatch* by WAD & Melodie
*Turbo Assassin Mafia Game* by WAD
*Turbo Jestermania* by novaselinever
*Turbo Jestermania 2* by novaselinever
*Vanilla Jestermania #6* by Baba
*RPG Mafia* by Shizune
*Jestermania #7*: The Jestering by SinRaven


With *TTGL vs. KLK* by DDL still in progress!

What is your favorite moment of January?
Most impressive play? 
Most tilting thing?

Let me know!​


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 6, 2018)

Favourite moment was Priscilla in overwatch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Katou (Feb 6, 2018)

I wish they do a sequel of League of Legends mafia.. 
I'm a fan of the lore 


Ava said:


> Favourite moment was Priscilla in overwatch


hoho

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 6, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> I wish they do a sequel of *League of Legends mafia*..
> I'm a fan of the lore
> 
> hoho


----------



## Shizune (Feb 6, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> I wish they do a sequel of League of Legends mafia..
> I'm a fan of the lore
> 
> hoho



I've considered it, but I struggle to come up with a concept. League is difficult because it's full of groups of 2-3 characters whose stories revolve around each other but have no connection to the rest of the cast, so choosing which of those many smaller stories to include is tedious.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 6, 2018)

Has anyone else here hosted and actually finished a League game, or am I the only one?


----------



## Melodie (Feb 6, 2018)

There has been a League game years ago, I remember reading one.

I doubt a league game will be around lore though, it is literally non existent, especially with recent comment "Oh the characters don't necessarily exist in the same timeline"

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 6, 2018)

W said:


> *Hey NF Mafia Community!*
> 
> So, we've had an exciting start to the 2018 year with a whopping 8 games finished! Here's the list of them:
> 
> ...


I haven't read much of RPG mafia and Dragonball Mafia super, but the most impressive play would be Dr.white in the Overwatch game for me. Most tilting is the mafia team not killing the jester in Baba's game.

favorite idk


----------



## Shizune (Feb 6, 2018)

Melodie said:


> There has been a League game years ago, I remember reading one.
> 
> I doubt a league game will be around lore though, it is literally non existent, especially with recent comment "Oh the characters don't necessarily exist in the same timeline"



That's kind of my whole problem. I already did a League game just using my favorite characters and mechanics, so a second attempt at that would just be redundant since my tastes are notoriously narrow. I would want the sequel to change it up by being lore-based, but then that turns into this massive world-spanning game that I'm not really interested in doing.


----------



## Avito (Feb 6, 2018)

Ava said:


> Favourite moment was Priscilla in overwatch


No that wasn't a good moment that was a shitty thing to do

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Katou (Feb 6, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I've considered it, but I struggle to come up with a concept. League is difficult because it's full of groups of 2-3 characters whose stories revolve around each other but have no connection to the rest of the cast, so choosing which of those many smaller stories to include is tedious.



I can suggest doing only Demacia vs Noxus kind of thing .. this way it limit to who is involved


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> No that wasn't a good moment that was a shitty thing to do


@Priscilla 

Why did you make this guy your couple if he doesnt appreciate your trolling?


----------



## Katou (Feb 6, 2018)

Ava said:


> @Priscilla
> 
> Why did you make this guy your couple if he doesnt appreciate your trolling?


 i was ready to accept anyone who offered first 

I'm sure he'll see the true joy of my trolling .. and eventually find it amusing

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 6, 2018)

I've had tons of League of Legends lore relayed set ups in mind.

Battle of Bilgewater
Noxus' invasion in Ionia 
Something Shurima 
The Void invasion 

Many many things come to mind


----------



## Avito (Feb 6, 2018)

Ava said:


> @Priscilla
> 
> Why did you make this guy your couple if he doesnt appreciate your trolling?


i m a tsundere

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 6, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I've had tons of League of Legends lore relayed set ups in mind.
> 
> Battle of Bilgewater
> Noxus' invasion in Ionia
> ...


But it might change out of nowhere the second u create a concept of it :skull:


----------



## Shizune (Feb 6, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> I can suggest doing only Demacia vs Noxus kind of thing .. this way it limit to who is involved



Eh, that's just not an appealing concept to me. I might do Ionia vs Noah's though.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 6, 2018)

Noxus* lol


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 6, 2018)

Melodie said:


> But it might change out of nowhere the second u create a concept of it :skull:


Hey at least a Varus role can now be played by multiple people 

Might actually be an interesting concept huh

Putting a Ionia game on my maybe list to host


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 6, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Eh, that's just not an appealing concept to me. I might do Ionia vs Noah's though.


Let's do it together!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 6, 2018)

sorry but the best league concept for a game now would be

LEAGUE WAIFUS

1. Ahri
2. Akali
3. Anivia
4. Annie
5. Ashe
6. Caitlyn
7. Camille
8. Cassioepeia
9. Diana
10. Elise
11. Evelynn
12. Ezreal
13. Fiora
14. Illaoi
15. Irelia
16. Janna
17. Jinx
18. Kalista
19. Karma
20. Katarina
21. Kayle
22. Leblanc
23. Leona
24. Lissandra
25. Lulu
26. Lux
27. Miss Fortune
28. Morgana
29. Nami
30. Nidalee
31. Orianna
32. Poppy
33. Quinn
34. Rek'sai
35. Riven
36. Sejuani
37. Shyvana
38. Sivir
39. Sona
40. Soraka
41. Syndra
42. Taliyah
43. Tristana
44. Vayne
45. Vi
46. Xayah
47. Zoe
48. Zyra



and of course their alignment is random

shame theres not 2 more females tho it would be a nice and even 50 :skull:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 6, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Let's do it together!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 6, 2018)

I was gonna say don't forget to include Ezreal
then I looked at your list


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 6, 2018)

Didi said:


> I was gonna say don't forget to include Ezreal
> then I looked at your list


----------



## Katou (Feb 6, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Eh, that's just not an appealing concept to me. I might do Ionia vs Noah's though.


True... Demacia isn't pretty appealing 

I like Ionian's like Syndra and Irelia 
Syndra can be the indie..since she's her own country


----------



## Katou (Feb 6, 2018)

W said:


> 34. Rek'sai


I like it ... Kinky


----------



## Shizune (Feb 6, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Let's do it together!



Don't you feel like it's such a missed opportunity to do a world-scale game though? Noxus, Demacius and the Void as mafias, Piltover, Zaun, Bilgewater and Ionia as the town, various indies?

This is my biggest hangup with a story based League game. I want to do the whole story.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 6, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> I like it ... Kinky



ok Swarmy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 6, 2018)

i will do you if you want


----------



## Avito (Feb 6, 2018)

W said:


> ok Swarmy


the one who likes incests  insects???


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 6, 2018)

correct

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 6, 2018)

Honestly, I just want to do a League mafia with 120+ roles. Leaving any champion out bothers me in a weird way.


----------



## Katou (Feb 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> incests

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Katou (Feb 6, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Honestly, I just want to do a League mafia with 120+ roles. Leaving any champion out bothers me in a weird way.


That would be overwhelming .. 

Champion pool is too huge


----------



## Avito (Feb 6, 2018)

Priscilla said:


>


no insect

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> the one who likes incests  insects???



reminds me of that fly bollywood movie we were talking about.

would you love your girlfriend if she were a fly?


----------



## Shizune (Feb 6, 2018)

See this is why you can't trust a perfectionist to do anything. I'll just sit here overcomplicating it.


----------



## Avito (Feb 6, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 6, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> reminds me of that fly bollywood movie we were talking about.
> 
> would you love your girlfriend if she were a fly?


lol that movie was called makkhi literal meaning fly and that's tollywood tamil/telugu movie not really bollywood butindian for sure 
and no i would be creeped out

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 6, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 6, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Don't you feel like it's such a missed opportunity to do a world-scale game though? Noxus, Demacius and the Void as mafias, Piltover, Zaun, Bilgewater and Ionia as the town, various indies?
> 
> This is my biggest hangup with a story based League game. I want to do the whole story.


It's been done. But not actually with much of a story, but with the various factions being portrayed.  It sounds epic, but would be pretty impossible to keep active tbh.

Considering rhe character pool of league has potential for many, many different games with different set ups and characters, I think multiple smaller scope (20-40) games are better.

Semi helpful lore connection chart I just saw:

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> lol that movie was called makkhi literal meaning fly and that's tollywood tamil/telugu movie not really bollywood butindian for sure
> and no i would be creeped out



that's not kind to your reincarnated lover. very rude.


----------



## Avito (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 6, 2018)

nocturne doesnt even make sense anymore with the retcon of summoners since he is a manifestation of summoners' nightmares


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 6, 2018)

i mean theres a whole bunch of things off/missing in that chart but yeah


----------



## Avito (Feb 6, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> that's not kind to your reincarnated lover. very rude.


i don't believe in reincarnation

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 6, 2018)

Hmm... maybe after I finish my trilogy of games covering the Warcraft 3->World of Warcraft story, my next series of games will be different parts of the League story.

That wouldn't be until next year though. I've already got the rest of this year planned. And I cannot even tell you how excited I am for the final WC3 game.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## SinRaven (Feb 6, 2018)

W said:


> nocturne doesnt even make sense anymore with the retcon of summoners since he is a manifestation of summoners' nightmares


They'll probably rework him into a demon like Evelynn and Tahm Kench. A fear demon of sorts. He pretty much is already anyway.


----------



## Avito (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> i don't believe in reincarnation



You are an apostate.


----------



## Avito (Feb 6, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> You are an apostate.


yeah you can say that 
most of religious belief dont make sense to me tbh


----------



## Stelios (Feb 6, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 6, 2018)

Stelios, if your wife got reincarnated as a fly, would you still love her


----------



## Avito (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 6, 2018)

I don't think anyone will answer yes


----------



## Stelios (Feb 6, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Stelios, if your wife got reincarnated as a fly, would you still love her



What’s my wife have to do with anything you unstable mofo?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 6, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I don't think anyone will answer yes


what would your answer be ??


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 6, 2018)

Stelios said:


> What’s my wife have to do with anything you unstable mofo?



It's a movie. This guy gets murdered and is reincarnated as a fly, and his fiancée still loves him.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> what would your answer be ??



probably no lol. ALSO, wouldn't it be better to kill the fly, so your lover moves up in the reincarnation chain?


----------



## Avito (Feb 6, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> probably no lol. ALSO, wouldn't it be better to kill the fly, so your lover moves up in the reincarnation chain?


well the one who have done really bad deeds get reincarnated as i*c*st so there is nothing after that only eternal darkness



*Spoiler*: __ 



i m just making this all up i know jack shit about this


----------



## Stelios (Feb 6, 2018)

here's some classy middle finger

because nothing says fuck you 
like a redhead teenager bimbo named Molly Ringwald

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> well the one who have done really bad deeds get reincarnated as i*c*st so there is nothing after that only eternal darkness
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like how you always type ince•st instead of insect

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 6, 2018)

Concept: League of Legends mafia with Lulu as the serial killer


----------



## Stelios (Feb 6, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> It's a movie. This guy gets murdered and is reincarnated as a fly, and his fiancée still loves him.



knowing my wife if i was reincarnated as a fly
she would squash me with Monday's newspaper


----------



## Avito (Feb 6, 2018)

Stelios said:


> here's some classy middle finger
> 
> because nothing says fuck you
> like a redhead teenager bimbo named Molly Ringwald


star lord did it good too


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 6, 2018)

Stelios said:


> knowing my wife if i was reincarnated as a fly
> she would squash me with Monday's newspaper



this is such a greek tragedy


----------



## Avito (Feb 6, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I like how you always type ince•st instead of insect


that was pure mistak if i wanted to type incests i would do it like this so i can pass censoring

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> star lord did it good too


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm going to make this fly question a CB thread. I'm curious if anyone will answer yes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Avito (Feb 6, 2018)

thats all now


----------



## Stelios (Feb 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> thats all now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Old 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 6, 2018)

Had the most intense dream last night. Was hanging with some rich, entitled and racist kid that looked like christian pulisic, and me, him, and his dad are talking mad shit. Me and the kid end up brawling and messing eachother up, and his dad claims he's proud his son won so I laugh in his face as I leave. Walk outside to traverse the forest back to my house and it's filled with wild animals like bears, wildhogs, etc so I have to begrudgingly run back to their house for shelter. I knock on the door and nothing, it begins to snow. Soon i hear the dad talkimg from behind the door telling his son to watch closely to what's about to happen. Some dudes pull up and drop 2 huge ass grizzly bears off in the vicinity which begin to chase me. As I'm running for my life I hear gunfire and this friend is also shooting at me as I escape rooftop from the bears.

Trumps America has gone too far


----------



## Stelios (Feb 6, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Had the most intense dream last night. Was hanging with some rich, entitled and racist kid that looked like christian pulisic, and me, him, and his dad are talking mad shit. Me and the kid end up brawling and messing eachother up, and his dad claims he's proud his son won so I laugh in his face as I leave. Walk outside to traverse the forest back to my house and it's filled with wild animals like bears, wildhogs, etc so I have to begrudgingly run back to their house for shelter. I knock on the door and nothing, it begins to snow. Soon i hear the dad talkimg from behind the door telling his son to watch closely to what's about to happen. Some dudes pull up and drop 2 huge ass grizzly bears off in the vicinity which begin to chase me. As I'm running for my life I hear gunfire and this friend is also shooting at me as I escape rooftop from the bears.
> 
> Trumps America has gone too far



Hungry men dream of bread


----------



## Roman (Feb 6, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Had the most intense dream last night. Was hanging with some rich, entitled and racist kid that looked like christian pulisic, and me, him, and his dad are talking mad shit. Me and the kid end up brawling and messing eachother up, and his dad claims he's proud his son won so I laugh in his face as I leave. Walk outside to traverse the forest back to my house and it's filled with wild animals like bears, wildhogs, etc so I have to begrudgingly run back to their house for shelter. I knock on the door and nothing, it begins to snow. Soon i hear the dad talkimg from behind the door telling his son to watch closely to what's about to happen. Some dudes pull up and drop 2 huge ass grizzly bears off in the vicinity which begin to chase me. As I'm running for my life I hear gunfire and this friend is also shooting at me as I escape rooftop from the bears.
> 
> Trumps America has gone too far

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 6, 2018)

Don't quote me with that DBS filth

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 6, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Don't quote me with that DBS filth

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 6, 2018)

That's DBZ bro

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 6, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> That's DBZ bro



That's Shalnark.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 6, 2018)

@W Yo doc

according to you proffesional opinion would you think that @His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna suffers from a god or a virgin mary complex?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 6, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> That's Shalnark.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 6, 2018)

Dr. White said:


>



Can't even recognize one of his spiders. what a fail, dr. scum.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 6, 2018)

Stelios said:


> @W Yo doc
> 
> according to you proffesional opinion would you think that @His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna suffers from a god or a virgin mary complex?


I'm thinking little bo peep


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 6, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Can't even recognize one of his spiders. what a fail, dr. scum.


It's funny because without the blobs your past two post could be taken as serious DDJ posts.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 6, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> It's funny because without the blobs your past two post could be taken as serious DDJ posts.



I hope DDJ is doing well at his new job

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 6, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> I'm thinking little bo peep



keke didn't know "Mary that had a little lamb ia ia o" was called like that


----------



## Melodie (Feb 6, 2018)

Mfw spammed "dr.scum" so much when I was the one scum it became the norm. Then waffles decided to throw and lose me the game 

Tragedy, I'll never forget it @Mr. Waffles


----------



## Magic (Feb 6, 2018)

Tfw when girl geeks out when she enters your room....



Now to trick her into getting naked.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 6, 2018)

She likes dragon ball.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 6, 2018)

Oil Pastels smell really good ~


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 6, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Mfw spammed "dr.scum" so much when I was the one scum it became the norm. Then waffles decided to throw and lose me the game
> 
> Tragedy, I'll never forget it @Mr. Waffles



What I do ?

Reactions: Old 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What I do ?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 6, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Mfw spammed "dr.scum" so much when I was the one scum it became the norm. Then waffles decided to throw and lose me the game
> 
> Tragedy, I'll never forget it @Mr. Waffles


Didi really took off and ran with it


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 6, 2018)

People

My games is still going on but sign ups are already open for my next one. Not here, but in my other site.

Do you like to post images? Like, really? I have a game for you where everyone can ONLY POST IMAGES.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 6, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> People
> 
> My games is still going on but sign ups are already open for my next one. Not here, but in my other site.
> 
> Do you like to post images? Like, really? I have a game for you where everyone can ONLY POST IMAGES.



Pfffffffffffft. 
I wish I had known about that Buffy game though.
Would have signed up for that one...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Pfffffffffffft.
> I wish I had known about that Buffy game though.
> Would have signed up for that one...



You might be able to replace. Its in day 2 or smh.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 6, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> People
> 
> My games is still going on but sign ups are already open for my next one. Not here, but in my other site.
> 
> Do you like to post images? Like, really? I have a game for you where everyone can ONLY POST IMAGES.


Whats the rules on that website


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 6, 2018)

wait

i just remembered i signed up for a game on one of the forums DDL advertised a while ago and i forgot about it completely

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 6, 2018)

Ava said:


> Whats the rules on that website



Don't be a dick, don't flame, don't troll.

Same any regular site except we actually care about those things. But we are more likely to politely tell you to stop first instead of banning.

Community full of 30+ year old people which is different from the trollfest that is NF. We love mafia mafia but are casual about the game. Some guys make walls of text but most  post more normally.

We love role madness but our role madness tends to have weaker roles, but more creative and wacky game mechanics.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 6, 2018)

W said:


> wait
> 
> i just remembered i signed up for a game on one of the forums DDL advertised a while ago and i forgot about it completely



Really? I didnt notice.

Maybe it was gamefaqs I played there a while.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 6, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You might be able to replace. Its in day 2 or smh.



It's on day 2, but I don't do replacing anymore.
That shit just sucks....


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I wish I had known about that Buffy game though.
> Would have signed up for that one...


REEEEE

THERE WAS A BUFFY GAME?

WHY DON'T WE DO BUFFY GAMES HERE

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 6, 2018)

Trinity said:


> REEEEE
> 
> THERE WAS A BUFFY GAME?
> 
> WHY DON'T WE DO BUFFY GAMES HERE



Site was born from a Lost forum so you are more likely to see see games from TV shows there. Just like we do more anime.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 6, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Site was born from a Lost forum so you are more likely to see see games from TV shows there. Just like we do more anime.


fair

i have to take pretty long breaks from just one mafia game, so i doubt i'd be able to sign up for an actual mafia centric site


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 6, 2018)

When does the game start ddl

Depending on the start date i might join that forum and play


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 6, 2018)

Trinity said:


> REEEEE
> 
> THERE WAS A BUFFY GAME?
> 
> WHY DON'T WE DO BUFFY GAMES HERE



I know, right....
I'm reading that game and have to resist the urge to post to correct people on stuff that happened on the show. >.>


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I know, right....
> I'm reading that game and have to resist the urge to post to correct people on stuff that happened on the show. >.>


did you watch angel aswell


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I know, right....
> I'm reading that game and have to resist the urge to post to correct people on stuff that happened on the show. >.>


First charmed now buffy

I didnt know you were into such feminine shows


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 6, 2018)

Ava said:


> When does the game start ddl
> 
> Depending on the start date i might join that forum and play



About 2 weeks I think.

Though might be later if it takes too long to fill.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 6, 2018)

Trinity said:


> did you watch angel aswell



I did, yes.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I know, right....
> I'm reading that game and have to resist the urge to post to correct people on stuff that happened on the show. >.>



Don't resist.

You can post as a non-player just use [np] tags.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 6, 2018)

Trinity said:


> fair
> 
> i have to take pretty long breaks from just one mafia game, so i doubt i'd be able to sign up for an actual mafia centric site



It's more casual than most places to be fair.

Though NF is like the most casual mafia place on Earth.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 6, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Don't resist.
> 
> You can post as a non-player just use [np] tags.



Yeah.. I'm gonna resist, thanks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 6, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> About 2 weeks I think.
> 
> Though might be later if it takes too long to fill.


Hmm ok ill get back to you

Its a maybe for now


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 6, 2018)

Ava said:


> First charmed now buffy
> 
> I didnt know you were into such feminine shows



I watch/watched a lot of tv-shows.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 6, 2018)

You just had to use that emote.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I watch/watched a lot of tv-shows.


Check out Carrie Diaries

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashi (Feb 6, 2018)

Ava said:


> Check out Carrie Diaries


Check out dat ass


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 6, 2018)

Ashi said:


> Check out dat ass


How are you?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 6, 2018)

Melodie said:


> You just had to use that emote.



I'm making the bullying easier for everyone. 



Ava said:


> Check out Carrie Diaries



Imma go with no on that one.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Ashi (Feb 6, 2018)

Ava said:


> How are you?


I’m fine just bored


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm making the bullying easier for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Imma go with no on that one.




But why


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 6, 2018)

Ashi said:


> I’m fine just bored


Try not to get section banned from here


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Imma go with no on that one.



all i remember from charmed is that one person who could freeze time with her hands.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 6, 2018)

@His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna 

Something funny about carrie diaries?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 6, 2018)

Ava said:


> @His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna
> 
> Something funny about carrie diaries?



your favorite singer is selena gomez
you love the carrie diaries



i dunno what to think about this conflicting personality. someone needs to write a novel about you

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 6, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> your favorite singer is selena gomez
> you love the carrie diaries
> 
> 
> ...


Whats conflicting about my personailty?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 6, 2018)

Ava said:


> Whats conflicting about my personailty?



that someone who likes to troll and create drama is so pure hearted he also loves shows about helpless romantics

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 6, 2018)

oh my god, i thought of a good new thread.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 6, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> that someone who likes to troll and create drama is so pure hearted he also loves shows about helpless romantics


Im a retired troll/drama starter 

And yes im a huge romantic hehe :blu


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 6, 2018)

Ava said:


> Im a retired troll/drama starter
> 
> And yes im a huge romantic hehe :blu





check da thread

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 6, 2018)

Please vote for 'Shapes and Colors'

I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Legend (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Legend (Feb 6, 2018)

For the people with loves in their lives

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 6, 2018)

ITS FOOD


----------



## Tiger (Feb 6, 2018)

Buffy and Angel were pretty good shows, tbh.

But perhaps if I'd known about the wider world of anime at a younger age, I may have watched slightly more interesting shows.

Seeing Buffy's little sister in Euro Trip was an...uplifting experience. Michelle Trachtenberg spent a fair amount of time in my dreams, both night and day.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 7, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Seeing Buffy's little sister in Euro Trip was an...uplifting experience. Michelle Trachtenberg spent a fair amount of time in my dreams, both night and day.


I loved Eurotrip.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 7, 2018)

I just realized, even _she _is older than most of the people posting in this section.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 7, 2018)

Yoo, I had such a crush on her even before eurotrip when she hosted this kid's scary stories show. She was first bae.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 7, 2018)

Welcome to club Wandersex


----------



## Legend (Feb 7, 2018)

I remember her from Pete & Pete, Harriet the Spy, and the live action Inspector Gadget


----------



## Legend (Feb 7, 2018)

After all this time I just realized thats Matt Damon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2018)

Legend said:


> ITS FOOD


adult food


----------



## Legend (Feb 7, 2018)

RemChu said:


> adult food


Well it has cognac in it


----------



## Tiger (Feb 7, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Yoo, I had such a crush on her even before eurotrip when she hosted this kid's scary stories show. She was first bae.



Are You Afraid Of The Dark?

I was into her as Buffy's little sister. That's when I remember wanting her.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 7, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Are You Afraid Of The Dark?
> 
> I was into her as Buffy's little sister. That's when I remember wanting her.


Yeah that was it. I was a little young relative to when Buffy was in it's prime so I never even knew she played in that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2018)

I remember role playing buffy on the playground as a little kid.
fun games of slayers vs vamps


----------



## Tiger (Feb 7, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Yeah that was it. I was a little young relative to when Buffy was in it's prime so I never even knew she played in that.



Loved that show. That and Goosebumps back in the day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2018)

Just drew a sick Ryu with pen and marker in my sketchbook.

So satisfying.....

Shaded in his muscles with like cool grey. colored the bandana a little with color pencil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I remember role playing buffy on the playground as a little kid.
> fun games of slayers vs vamps


I was really young but my one friend, chris or billy, think billy he always picked Buffy. 
He sounded and acted like a girl.


he was kawaii


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2018)

Female street fighter cosplayers are ridiculously shaped now a days.

Really thick thighs or huge asses.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 7, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Female street fighter cosplayers are ridiculously shaped now a days.
> 
> Really thick thighs or huge asses.


Chun-Li

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Chun-Li


The style change in 4.

like look at these cosplays

*Spoiler*: _boom_ 



v






unreal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2018)

and uh lol at this pic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 7, 2018)

RemChu said:


>



That little shit ain’t mine


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 7, 2018)

I think Pou legitmately couldn't follow the convo between me and zatch


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2018)

....


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 7, 2018)

Ava said:


> But why



Because "watch this" isn't a very compelling argument.


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> I think Pou legitmately couldn't follow the convo between me and zatch


Which one?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 7, 2018)

Tiger said:


> I just realized, even _she _is older than most of the people posting in this section.



Yeah, she's about our age if I remember right.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 7, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Which one?


The one with shalnark and dbz/dbs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 7, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Yeah, she's about our age if I remember right.


Don't insult me lady like that


----------



## poutanko (Feb 7, 2018)

???

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Old 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 7, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Don't insult me lady like that



She's 32, so

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 7, 2018)

PLEASE GOD LET THIS BE TRUE

I DESERVE!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Shizune (Feb 7, 2018)

@SinRaven this is me addressing _that _situation

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Katou (Feb 7, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> The one with shalnark and dbz/dbs

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 7, 2018)

poutanko said:


> ???


I understood what zatch's point was... but I was talking about dbs not dbz so he poked fun back at me by saying he was talking about shalnark..you rated my post ningen, so I assume you took at as me not knowing. Which is DDJ level atmosphere reading.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 7, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> She's 32, so


So 1,000x younger than you?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 7, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 7, 2018)

Pou

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 7, 2018)

Uop

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

poutanko said:


>



let's agree to lynch dr. white d1

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 7, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> let's agree to lynch dr. white d1


I'd rather lynch a well known inactive/crazy player than a sane one


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 7, 2018)

poutanko said:


> I'd rather lynch a well known inactive/*crazy player* than a sane one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 7, 2018)

Ava said:


>


I won't lynch you but I might kill you

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 7, 2018)

poutanko said:


> I won't lynch you but I might kill you


A Lannister always his pays his debts, if you ever die on Night 1 then it's pretty much confirmed I'm mafia/vig.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 7, 2018)

Ava said:


> A Lannister always his pays his debts, if you ever die on Night 1 then it's pretty much confirmed I'm mafia/vig.


Didn't you previously say you'll kill Broki N1? 

Okay then, if Broki/me die N1 you should be hanged

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 7, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Didn't you previously say you'll kill Broki N1?
> 
> Okay then, if Broki/me die N1 you should be hanged


That was before you killed me on Mangamaid. Now you're my number 1 kill target.

Watch your back

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 7, 2018)

Keep me out of that 

Also y'all should go vote samus in the waifu contest

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Disagree 2


----------



## poutanko (Feb 7, 2018)

Ava said:


> That was before you killed me on Mangamaid. Now you're my number 1 kill target.
> 
> Watch your back


Not my fault you made it obvious you're the doc

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 7, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Keep me out of that



Never, you're always involved

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Keep me out of that
> 
> Also y'all should go vote samus in the waifu contest



THE WAIFU CONTEST KILLED THE CB

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 7, 2018)

@poutanko reply to rep: I know it's disappointing, maybe next game  



His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> THE WAIFU CONTEST KILLED THE CB



I'm surprised it's still not over, didn't it start like.... 6+ months ago

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> @poutanko reply to rep: I know it's disappointing, maybe next game
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised it's still not over, didn't it start like.... 6+ months ago



exactly. it's gone on for too long. no one should care this much about girls. they are yucky and have cooties


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 7, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> THE WAIFU CONTEST KILLED THE CB


I hate the waifu tournament tbh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 7, 2018)

...I can't find Nigerian Embassy

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 7, 2018)

poutanko said:


> ...I can't find Nigerian Embassy




c'mon pou

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 7, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> @poutanko reply to rep: I know it's disappointing, maybe next game
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised it's still not over, didn't it start like.... 6+ months ago


We need 4 of us on same game to make it come true

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 7, 2018)

Ava said:


> c'mon pou


They changed the name again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 7, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> exactly. it's gone on for too long. no one should care this much about girls. they are yucky and have cooties



Fubuki has to win this though 



poutanko said:


> We need 4 of us on same game to make it come true



Soon™


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

poutanko said:


> They changed the name again



LOL I thought you were joking

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Fubuki has to win this though
> 
> 
> 
> Soon™



Samus' real name is Fubuki?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 7, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Samus' real name is Fubuki?



No 

I don't even know samus tbh  

Fubuki should win the whole contest

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 7, 2018)

Disgusting.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 7, 2018)

...but I like 2B more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2018)

If it comes down to Samus vs Fubuki the answer is obvious


----------



## Melodie (Feb 7, 2018)

Samus ain't gonna win

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Disgusting.


----------



## Melodie (Feb 7, 2018)

no


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

_Le point de départ de Satine, c’est le cheese-cake. Pourtant tous les amateurs du genre, et ils sont nombreux, qui ont goûté le gâteau Satine, m’ont souvent fait remarquer qu’on est assez loin du cheese-cake traditionnel, entendez par là on évite le côté roboratif que traduit, je crois, l’idée du “comfort food ” américain. Mon Satine à moi, c’est une variation très libre sur un thème très connu. Le cheese-cake est à la pâtisserie ce que la valse est à la musique. J’aime bien ajouter mon grain de gourmandise à ce genre de grand standard ! D’abord j’ai travaillé sur l’accord orange et fruit de la passion, le reste est venu, assez naturellement, se disposer autour_. 

Compote de fruit de la passion, segments d’oranges assaisonnés, crème au cream cheese et pâte sablée.

Comme souvent avec les verrines, cette composition est très fraiche et gourmande, mariage heureux entre les fruits et la crème de fromage. C’est peut-être la création où les différentes saveurs restent le plus longtemps en bouche. Pour une meilleure dégustation de cette verrine, veuillez juste choisir une petite cuillère assez longue pour pouvoir descendre jusqu’au fond du verre.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 7, 2018)

i dont even know who fukubi is

but i know who samus is


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Samus ain't gonna win



unless u got Miss FT levels of poll rigging/duping ur donezo


----------



## Melodie (Feb 7, 2018)

W said:


> unless u got Miss FT levels of poll rigging/duping ur donezo


Isn't it tied rn


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Isn't it tied rn



I haven’t checked


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

We need to have a forum-wide Chinese New Year event

@White Wolf 

white privilege thinking February is just Valentines month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 7, 2018)

Like doing what

 avatars?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 7, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Isn't it tied rn





W said:


> I haven’t checked



56-55 2B

I haven't voted in a single one of these.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 7, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Isn't it tied rn


It is after I just voted for Samus.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Old 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 7, 2018)

Why would I ever wanna help someone who Melodie likes win?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Like doing what
> 
> avatars?



NO. THERE ARE MANY TRADITIONAL EVENTS WE COULD DO. @Haruka Katana

like the red envelope, chinese artwork, hunger games, but with the 12 zodiac animals.

the photography contest could be something chinese related.

WENDY WOO HOMECOMING WARRIOR WATCHALONG WITH @Ava


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

my diet is literally fruits & vegetables and ice cream


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 7, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> NO. THERE ARE MANY TRADITIONAL EVENTS WE COULD DO. @Haruka Katana
> 
> like the red envelope, chinese artwork, hunger games, but with the 12 zodiac animals.
> 
> ...


How come I didn't get a notification for this?


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 7, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> WENDY WOO HOMECOMING WARRIOR



Good movie.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2018)

Best way to celebrate is to order me some General Tso’s chicken

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 7, 2018)

what does the neutral rating even mean?

Reactions: Neutral 3


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

Ava said:


> How come I didn't get a notification for this?



Notifications have been sucking since that mass email verification. @Mbxx, can you do something about this? thanks, mein Schatzi.



White Wolf said:


> Good movie.



brenda always overacts, but she makes good sleepover movies.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 7, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Notifications have been sucking since that mass email verification. @Mbxx, can you do something about this? thanks, mein Schatzi.
> 
> 
> 
> brenda always overacts, but she makes good sleepover movies.


i get notifs when you rate my posts or quote me tho


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2018)

Vote 2B you cucks

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 3 | Ningen 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

Ava said:


> i get notifs when you rate my posts or quote me tho



I invariably get notifications from VMs, but sometimes I don't get quotes or ratings.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 7, 2018)

I never understood why the Waifu tournament wasn't hosted in the Akihabara District.

Not only would it be good activity for the section, but us normal CBers (aka the non-weebs) have no interest in 2-D women.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

Ava said:


> I never understood why the Waifu tournament wasn't hosted in the Akihabara District.
> 
> Not only would it be good activity for the section, but us normal CBers (aka the non-weebs) have no interest in 2-D women.



@Araragi @Lew why didn't you two have the foresight to host the tournament in the Akihabara District? bad mods


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 7, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @Araragi @Lew why didn't you two have the foresight to host the tournament in the Akihabara District? bad mods


What's with people in the mafia convo always quoting my posts and tagging mods? 

Every single time.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NW (Feb 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> Vote 2B you cucks


Samus it is

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 7, 2018)

I assure you guys, there's never a time I want mods to see my posts. 

Yall need to stop doing that to me.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 7, 2018)

*Spoiler*: _SNK Spoiler_ 



 HOLY SHIT SASHA WITH THE GLOW UP

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

Ava said:


> I assure you guys, there's never a time I want mods to see my posts.
> 
> Yall need to stop doing that to me.



but i was making a joke because the contest has been for half a year and they've been mods for a month

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 7, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> but i was making a joke because the contest has been for half a year and they've been mods for a month


The staff want any excuse to send me back to the Courthouse, I am trying to avoid them.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

WW looks like someone from a tv show/reality show, and I can't place him. 

@SinRaven help


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 7, 2018)

Ava said:


> The staff want any excuse to send me back to the Courthouse, I am trying to avoid them.


Same.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

Ava said:


> The staff want any excuse to send me back to the Courthouse, I am trying to avoid them.



Hire me as your lawyer next time, and we'll crush Jammies and his goons.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 7, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Hire me as your lawyer next time, and we'll crush Jammies and his goons.


Me and Xiammes have pmed each other and become friends.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Same.




Liar.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 7, 2018)

Ava said:


> The staff want any excuse to send me back to the Courthouse, I am trying to avoid them.



Why do they want that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 7, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> WW looks like someone from a tv show/reality show, and I can't place him.
> 
> @SinRaven help


I don't.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I don't.



Conor Maynard mixed with someone else on the TIP OF MY CONSCIOUSNESS but i can't think who


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 7, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why do they want that


I'm just kidding UB, the staff love me

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 7, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Conor Maynard mixed with someone else on the TIP OF MY CONSCIOUSNESS but i can't think who


You're confusing my hair maybe.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You're confusing my hair maybe.



oh my god i'm so annoyed and you know it's some random show that only i've seen and no one else so no one will be able to help me i will continue to write run on sentences until i think of who i am thinking of because thoughts are to be jogged in the shower after jogging because consciousness is not linear but fluid in the a circular fashion


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 7, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> oh my god i'm so annoyed and you know it's some random show that only i've seen and no one else so no one will be able to help me i will continue to write run on sentences until i think of who i am thinking of because thoughts are to be jogged in the shower after jogging because consciousness is not linear but fluid in the a circular fashion





White Wolf said:


> *Spoiler*: __



If someone can help cure  your insanity they're welcome to.


----------



## Katou (Feb 7, 2018)

The 2B vs Samus link above is broken ..

although Fubuki vs A2 link is fine


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 7, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> We need to have a forum-wide Chinese New Year event
> 
> @White Wolf
> 
> white privilege thinking February is just Valentines month


We need to have a Carnaval event

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lew (Feb 7, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @Araragi @Lew why didn't you two have the foresight to host the tournament in the Akihabara District? bad mods



I wasn't modded when it started 

It was discussed, and it was decided that this was more of a CB event for now since it started there and moving it won't really drive up activity.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> If someone can help cure  your insanity they're welcome to.


Arrrwhooo!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lew (Feb 7, 2018)

Ava said:


> I assure you guys, there's never a time I want mods to see my posts.
> 
> Yall need to stop doing that to me.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 7, 2018)

Lew said:


>


This is an anti mod convo.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

It's probably someone from Big Brother... or maybe I'm thinking of Johnny Bananas


----------



## Lew (Feb 7, 2018)

Ava said:


> This is an anti mod convo.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 7, 2018)

Lew said:


>


im gonna go hide in another convo


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 7, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> The 2B vs Samus link above is broken ..
> 
> although Fubuki vs A2 link is fine


Thanks for letting us know. Should be fixed momentarily.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lew (Feb 7, 2018)

Ava said:


> im gonna go hide in another convo



I will follow

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 7, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> It's probably someone from Big Brother... or maybe I'm thinking of Johnny Bananas


Caleb?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Caleb?



OH MY GOD. YES. HE LOOKS LIKE HIM IN THAT PHOTO. CONOR MAYNARD + CALEB FROM BB 16. AWWAAAAAAAAA.

i didn't know you were a bb fan, dr. white. this is a glorious day. free reps for everyone !


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 7, 2018)

I don't see it at all.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 7, 2018)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>



well you don't look like NW


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 7, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> OH MY GOD. YES. HE LOOKS LIKE HIM IN THAT PHOTO. CONOR MAYNARD + CALEB FROM BB 16. AWWAAAAAAAAA.
> 
> i didn't know you were a bb fan, dr. white. this is a glorious day. free reps for everyone !


Yeah my gf got me into it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 7, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> well you don't look like NW


I mean, I never thought I looked like him.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I mean, I never thought I looked like him.



i was looking like 

when people were championing that opinion


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 7, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i was looking like
> 
> when people were championing that opinion


I thought it was just memes, like being compared to Shizune.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I thought it was just memes, like being compared to Shizune.



I don't know what Shizune looks like because I didn't watch the video. and i think those crazy people thought you looked like him (nw)


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 7, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I don't know what Shizune looks like because I didn't watch the video. and i think those crazy people thought you looked like him (nw)


Only the first person maybe, but everything after was just agreeing for the laughs, probably. 

Or all white people look the same.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Only the first person maybe, but everything after was just agreeing for the laughs, probably.
> 
> Or all white people look the same.



U NO LOOK LIKE THE MAN IN YOUR AVATAR


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 7, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> U NO LOOK LIKE THE MAN IN YOUR AVATAR


Neither do you.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Neither do you.



 that's because you haven't seen my hair long. i look the same

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 7, 2018)

Looking forward to when Chie and bacon log on


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 7, 2018)

@Dr. White has a girlfriend?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (Feb 7, 2018)

Have a funny.


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2018)

post dr white picture


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> post dr white picture


Uhhh not sure if he would feel comfortable with me linking his pics in here so I'll have to pass, sorry


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2018)

wtf @Stelios get out of my head, those are the exact lyrics that set off this focus tonight

like I've always been a big RH fan but somehow never listened to No Surprises like that, dunno why but just didn't

then someone posted the lyrics
and I just broke
cuz they hurt too much

RH too good man


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2018)

and since then it's been a RH binge night cuz too many good albums and great songs


like
OK Computer, Kid A, Hail to the Thief and A Moon Shaped Pool are all probably within my top 20 albums of all time


----------



## Stelios (Feb 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> and since then it's been a RH binge night cuz too many good albums and great songs
> 
> 
> like
> OK Computer, Kid A, Hail to the Thief and A Moon Shaped Pool are all probably within my top 20 albums of all time



paranoid android is mad 
and idioteque is rad 
jigsaw falling in to place thumbs down version is a must
and then ok a little street spirit because you are a creep 
and before you leave this world and die from alkohol 
you just play exit music

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2018)

Stelios said:


> paranoid android is mad
> and idioteque is rad
> jigsaw falling in to place thumbs down version is a must
> and then ok a little street spirit because you are a creep
> ...




You have never been my ^ (use bro) more than than this 

like you legit named 4/6 songs that are some of my absolute favourites


----------



## Stelios (Feb 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> You have never been my ^ (use bro) more than than this
> 
> like you legit named 4/6 songs that are some of my absolute favourites


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

i liked radiohead first before it got mainstream


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2018)

what if i were to tell you the only song i know from memory is Creep


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

W said:


> what if i were to tell you the only song i know from memory is Creep



anyone who knows a rh song by heart is ok


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2018)

Uh why did you guys dislike bomb the lynch write up ?

>_> wtf.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 7, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> @Dr. White has a girlfriend?


We can still be life partners


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> You have never been my ^ (use bro) more than than this
> 
> like you legit named 4/6 songs that are some of my absolute favourites




Oh my god.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Oh my god.



didi confirmed racist. thank you, rem.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2018)

now that Black Panther came out that language is completely unacceptable didi and we shall be submitting you to the tribunal to be judged for your actions

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2018)

And Stelios let it slide. 

OH MAH CAW

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

RemChu said:


> And Stelios let it slide.
> 
> OH MAH CAW



stelios confirmed enabler for white supremacy. thank you, rem.


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2018)

@White Wolf King's justice for @Stelios and @Didi do your job good sir.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 7, 2018)

RemChu said:


> And Stelios let it slide.
> 
> OH MAH CAW





His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> stelios confirmed enabler for white supremacy. thank you, rem.



Look at these two Oreos

Also is black panther good ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Look at these two Oreos
> 
> Also is black panther good ?



black on the outside, white on in the inside? 

the spicy cinnamon oreos are SO GOOD


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2018)

Had a super creepy dream last night.
as bizarre as the above video.
Please note I do not use drugs =[.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

mgmt used to be so good

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> mgmt used to be so good


I'm still hyped for this upcoming album. Will always like them.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I'm still hyped for this upcoming album. Will always like them.



mgmt, beach house, vampire weekend, and passion pit are like prom dreams


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2018)

Michael and I*


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> mgmt, beach house, vampire weekend, and passion pit are like prom dreams


heard beach house before~
I'll check these others out.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

RemChu said:


> heard beach house before~
> I'll check these others out.



you is joking? you don't know vampire weekend and passion pit? i totally pegged you as someone who's been to a passion pit concert


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2018)

Kek , passion pit comes up in the recommendations if you search vampire weekend.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2018)

Oh my little sister listens to this. >_>

"Take a walk."?

Yaaaaaaaaaa I'm too hipster to listen to this.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Kek , passion pit comes up in the recommendations if you search vampire weekend.



AMERICAN PROM SOUNDTRACK 101


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Oh my little sister listens to this. >_>
> 
> "Take a walk."?
> 
> Yaaaaaaaaaa I'm too hipster to listen to this.



listen to balam acab


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2018)

anime crack


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 7, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Oh my little sister listens to this. >_>
> 
> "Take a walk."?
> 
> Yaaaaaaaaaa I'm too hipster to listen to this.


Listen to sleepyhead and the reeling. Don't listen to house or any related genre but those songs are fire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2018)

Wander Wonder


----------



## Araragi (Feb 7, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @Araragi @Lew why didn't you two have the foresight to host the tournament in the Akihabara District? bad mods





1) Don't bully lew. The competition started months before either of us were modded and he had nothing to do with it.

2) Akihbara had hosted something simliar not long before and would not have been allowed in there

3) It was CB discord that decided on this and wished for it to boost CB activity, which is why ultimately it was hosted there.

And you can tell ava he shouldn't be afraid to tag us himself next time he has any questions or concerns

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

Araragi said:


> 1)  The competition* started months before either of us were modded *and he had nothing to do with it.



that was the joke


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2018)

Well dream makes sense now, since I'm in like crazy music mode.


----------



## Lew (Feb 7, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> that was the joke





Pretty much us mods

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

Lew said:


> Pretty much us mods



you two are doing your best with a not-very active section. no complaints from me!


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2018)

@Araragi sit on my face


Lew said:


> Pretty much us mods


Where did you get this pic of my homeboy DDJ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 7, 2018)

Lew said:


> Pretty much us mods

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2018)

feel something bad is coming.

Maybe for me
maybe for you.

but it's coming baby.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 7, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> We need to have a forum-wide Chinese New Year event
> 
> @White Wolf
> 
> white privilege thinking February is just Valentines month


Aww 

Yeah actually I am a bit tad miffed about that lel




His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> NO. THERE ARE MANY TRADITIONAL EVENTS WE COULD DO. @Haruka Katana
> 
> like the red envelope, chinese artwork, hunger games, but with the 12 zodiac animals.
> 
> ...


Red envelope 

Aka white wolf act as the


Giving out red envelopes. Strictly prize points only. Since prize points are a form of currency in NF.

*Spoiler*: __ 




OR WE DO SOME REUNION GAMBLING, WW GIVE US 3 POINTS EACH AND IT IS COMPULSORY TO PLACE OUR BETS ON SOMETHING WITH THOSE POINTS . WINNER TAKES DOUBLE. LOSERS... WELL JUST LOSE THOSE POINTS.







Bonus: White Wolf is sort of a doge. So... year of the dog = white wolf? 

Simple stuff really, I dont have time to do too many things in NF during CNY

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Araragi (Feb 7, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Araragi sit on my face


meanwhile I want your 02 avy to sit on my face. She's delish


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2018)

Araragi said:


> meanwhile I want your 02 avy to sit on my face. She's delish


02 or 2b choices.....

Can't wait for 02 cosplay.


----------



## Aries (Feb 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Araragi (Feb 7, 2018)

RemChu said:


> 02 or 2b choices.....
> 
> Can't wait for 02 cosplay.


There already is some cosplay. Was gonna avy this later

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2018)

ElfMan


----------



## Aries (Feb 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tiger (Feb 7, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> you is joking? you don't know vampire weekend and passion pit? i totally pegged you as someone who's been to a passion pit concert



Vampire Weekend has some good shit.

I have Contra in my collection. There are notes of old Paul Simon in their music.



RemChu said:


> feel something bad is coming.
> 
> Maybe for me
> maybe for you.
> ...



Wow. Made me think of a horoscope.

"Something may or may not happen to you or someone you know."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Vampire Weekend has some good shit.
> 
> I have Contra in my collection. There are notes of old Paul Simon in their music.
> 
> ...



I haven't heard VW in a while, but Contra - yeah, that was my first experience with them. 



Haruka Katana said:


> Aww
> 
> Yeah actually I am a bit tad miffed about that lel
> 
> ...



SUCH GOOD IDEAS. I CONCUR. WW IS A RACIST FRAUD.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Vampire Weekend has some good shit.
> 
> I have Contra in my collection. There are notes of old Paul Simon in their music.
> 
> ...



I hate those vague fortune cookies.
 
I have become RemFortuneCookie



Araragi said:


> There already is some cosplay. Was gonna avy this later
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I want to do so many indecent things
and protect her from those who also wish to do those things to her.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I'm _that BITCH, bitch._
> 
> Who gon try me bitch???
> 
> Speak now or _forever _hold thine peace


shouldn't it be thy peace?


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 8, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> Aww
> 
> Yeah actually I am a bit tad miffed about that lel
> 
> ...



I can do you the next best thing steal use your ideas for future stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 8, 2018)

>SnS 250 spoilers


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

Araragi said:


> And you can tell ava he shouldn't be afraid to tag us himself next time he has any questions or concerns



Uhh in case it wasn't clear, I don't have a problem with you or any of the staff who post in here, I was kidding around.

We're all friends at the end of the day.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 3 | Old 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

Oh damn that's an awesome new emote

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 8, 2018)

nice


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

mfw I saw didi's mafia rating 


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 8, 2018)

>mfw I saw ava's rating

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

You win this round

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Melodie (Feb 8, 2018)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

Melodie said:


>

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

My Melodie thread got moved.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

Ava said:


> My Melodie thread got moved.



Melodie has friends in high places

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Melodie has friends in high places


Staff just didn't want to see me destroy Melodie

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

where did it get moved to?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

anyways for anyone who didn't get a chance to see the thread before it got moved, I took a screenshot

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> where did it get moved to?


Staff Conference Room


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

Ava said:


> Staff Conference Room



What if they actually seal her


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 8, 2018)

Thread sounds so dramatic, haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> What if they actually seal her


I told them the thread was a joke so they won't do anything to her.

And that they ruined the joke by moving it in there.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Thread sounds so dramatic, haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 8, 2018)

''I have constantly been harassed by Melodie''

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> ''I have constantly been harassed by Melodie''




Melodie has been harassing me for MONTHS

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

You guys want a screenshot of the mods reply in the SCR thread?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 8, 2018)

Ava said:


> Melodie has been harassing me for MONTHS



''I feel so harassed by those optimistic ratings, fuckin rainbows  ''

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

Ava said:


> You guys want a screenshot of the mods reply in the SCR thread?



who would even reply? xiammes lol


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

*Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 4, Guests: 0)*


----------



## Stelios (Feb 8, 2018)

Ava said:


> anyways for anyone who didn't get a chance to see the thread before it got moved, I took a screenshot



Snitches
They get stitches
Trolls
Get 86ers

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 8, 2018)

@Ava


----------



## Lew (Feb 8, 2018)

Ava said:


> *Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 4, Guests: 0)*


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

Stelios said:


> @Ava


Are you flamebaiting me? Because I'm about to make another thread.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

Lew said:


>


Get my thread back in the proper section


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

@Ava


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @Ava


I have no interest in her as a person, I just like her music


----------



## Lew (Feb 8, 2018)

Ava said:


> Get my thread back in the proper section



I have no power in there


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

Melodie must be sending titty pics to Mbxx, that's the only logical conclusion for the thread being moved so fast.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

Ava said:


> I have no interest in her as a person, I just like her music

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

melodie is a rich doctor from dubai. she probably sent mbxx a cheque for $1,000

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 8, 2018)

If you're gonna be colluding with Ava you can  Lewis

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

Lew said:


> Why would I help you anyway? What's in it for me?


I disagreed with Nello in his thread yesterday, I thought that was enough to win you over.


----------



## Lew (Feb 8, 2018)

Ava said:


> I disagreed with Nello in his thread yesterday, I thought that was enough to win you over.


I'm being Switzerland on the issue, so that didn't really do much for me.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Old 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

@White Wolf 

give your serious reply in the scr thread that you were typing up


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> If you're gonna be colluding with Ava you can  Lewis


Look at how possessive White Wolf gets over me, he won't let any another mod collude with me.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 8, 2018)

Ava said:


> @White Wolf
> 
> give your serious reply in the scr thread that you were typing up


Why would I give it to you now over a shitpost


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 8, 2018)

Ava said:


> Look at how possessive White Wolf gets over me, he won't let any another mod collude with me.


You're my snitch bitch, other mods can  get their own.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

Lew said:


> I'm being Switzerland on the issue, so that didn't really do much for me.


Do I even have anything you want?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Why would I give it to you now over a shitpost


Because I'm curious what you were gonna say? its not like im gonna reply or debate with you about it

if you already typed it up, whats the big deal with sharing it?


----------



## Lew (Feb 8, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> If you're gonna be colluding with Ava you can  Lewis


----------



## Lew (Feb 8, 2018)

Ava said:


> Do I even have anything you want?



I dunno


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

Lew said:


> I dunno


Actually I do have something you want I just remembered


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 8, 2018)

Ava said:


> Because I'm curious what you were gonna say? its not like im gonna reply or debate with you about it
> 
> if you already typed it up, whats the big deal with sharing it?


----------



## Lew (Feb 8, 2018)

Ava said:


> Actually I do have something you want I just remembered


I'm all ears


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

Lew said:


> I'm all ears


I can bring a huge amount of activity for your section, in exchange for a favor (not this melodie stuff)


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>


did you like my PM btw? isn't it the cutest thing ever


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 8, 2018)

Ava said:


> did you like my PM btw? isn't it the cutest thing ever



yup, very nice


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 8, 2018)

Ava said:


> I can bring a huge amount of activity for your section,



bet it has smth to do with a mafia game


----------



## Lew (Feb 8, 2018)

Ava said:


> I can bring a huge amount of activity for your section, in exchange for a favor (not this melodie stuff)


I feel like this would be like a double edged sword


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

Lew said:


> I feel like this would be like a double edged sword


Don't be afraid, White Wolf accepts my deals all the time.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 8, 2018)

Ava said:


> Are you flamebaiting me? Because I'm about to make another thread.



Our home, our rules, respect them or
Bitches receive stitches
Trolls receive 86's

Stick around if you're house broken
Can't hold your shit, hold your tongue, you got to go
Should you choose to react like an imbecile
You'll in turn be treated so

Yes, we're being condescending
Yes, that means we're talking down to you
With all that racket from your lips a-flapping
We assumed you didn't notice


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> bet it has smth to do with a mafia game


my favour? how can lew help me in a mafia game? 

Besides, according to Wad, I am an 8/10 player, why would I need help?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Our home, our rules, respect them or
> Bitches receive stitches
> Trolls receive 86's
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 8, 2018)

You speak like someone who has never been
Smacked in the fucking mouth
That's OK, we have the remedy
You speak like someone who has never been
Knocked the fuck on out
But we have your remedy


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 8, 2018)

Ava said:


> Don't be afraid, White Wolf accepts my deals all the time.


I wouldn't accept a deal from you if it involved Broki herself on a silver platter.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

Stelios said:


> You speak like someone who has never been
> Smacked in the fucking mouth
> That's OK, we have the remedy
> You speak like someone who has never been
> ...


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I wouldn't accept a deal from you if it involved Broki herself on a silver platter.


You already have.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

And Broki is not for sale.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

@Underworld Broker 

stay away from white wolf

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 8, 2018)

Ava said:


> You already have.


Nope


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

Lew said:


> I feel like this would be like a double edged sword



this was the perfect occasion for you to show off your A-level in English and use "faustian deal" but you didn't


----------



## Lew (Feb 8, 2018)

I can't trust ava

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lew (Feb 8, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> this was the perfect occasion for you to show off your A-level in English and use "faustian deal" but you didn't



Jokes on you, I didn't even do A-level English


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

Lew said:


> I can't trust ava


Always breaks my heart when ppl say this, im not a bad person


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 8, 2018)

Ava said:


> my favour? how can lew help me in a mafia game?
> 
> Besides, according to Wad, I am an 8/10 player, why would I need help?



i quoted the part about huge activity to his section, not the favor part 

Maybe i got your sentence wrong

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

Lew said:


> Jokes on you, I didn't even do A-level English





i can't imagine what your A-levels could have been. maybe French and computer science


----------



## Lew (Feb 8, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i can't imagine what your A-levels could have been. maybe French and computer science



Physics, Maths, and Chemistry  Dropped Biology at AS

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

Lew said:


> Physics, Maths, and Chemistry  Dropped Biology at AS



of course you're a stem guy


----------



## Lew (Feb 8, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> of course you're a stem guy



Do you have a problem with stem guys?


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 8, 2018)

Ava said:


> Always breaks my heart when ppl say this, im not a bad person


You squandered your trust a few times now, lol. Trust is the easiest thing to betray and the hardest thing to regain.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You squandered your trust a few times now, lol. Trust is the easiest thing to betray and the hardest thing to regain.



thaz why wolfie loves me.



Lew said:


> Do you have a problem with stem guys?



no. marry me.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You squandered your trust a few times now, lol. Trust is the easiest thing to betray and the hardest thing to regain.


Good to know.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> your avy is scary


I like it a lot, makes me want to watch Vikings


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

but 5 seasons damn


----------



## Lew (Feb 8, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> thaz why wolfie loves me.
> 
> 
> 
> no. marry me.



no

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

Ava said:


> but 5 seasons damn



All 5 seasons of The Vikings watchalong in the Akihabara District!


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

you two know you can get rid of the matching sns sets, yea


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> All 5 seasons of The Vikings watchalong in the Akihabara District!


have u ever done a watch a long before? 

i never have


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> you two know you can get rid of the matching sns sets, yea


why?

me and underworld look beautiful in it, we shall keep it for awhile


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 8, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> thaz why wolfie loves me.



Eh



Ava said:


> have u ever done a watch a long before?
> 
> i never have


I've done a few w/ and w/o nf ppl,  it's fun depending on the company.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 8, 2018)

Ava said:


> I like it a lot, makes me want to watch Vikings



would actually like to watch that one episode where a guy rolls his eyes and does a backflip, lol would like to know what the other guy said to him

that gif is awesome, haha


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

Ava said:


> have u ever done a watch a long before?
> 
> i never have



I've done a watchalong in person with friends, never online. 



Ava said:


> why?
> 
> me and underworld look beautiful in it, we shall keep it for awhile



no. remove. 



White Wolf said:


> Eh



eh upside down is he, which is my gender, which means you love me, but you are confused, so you wrote it backwards, upside down, but now we know.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 8, 2018)

I've never been confused in my life.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> your avy is scary



that is the intended effect 



Ava said:


> I like it a lot, makes me want to watch Vikings







Ava said:


> but 5 seasons damn



just start at season 5


*Spoiler*: __ 



first 4 seasons is Ragnar and his adventures and then he gets killed and now the show is about the Sons of Ragnar


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2018)

Scene my avatar (and profile cover) is from

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

W said:


> that is the intended effect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you always have awesome avatars tbh

though nothing will ever top that itachi/sasuke one, definitely one of my favourite avatars of all time


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I've never been confused in my life.





White Wolf said:


> question mark exclamation point confused psyduck face





White Wolf said:


> it's ok I've confused  with  before





White Wolf said:


> I mean
> 
> I don't like the red couch but there's some quality bitches on the couch
> 
> ...





White Wolf said:


> The beginning really was great, was confused for a sec like "whut? we in flashback mode?" then when the drinks came round the table was like "oh, shit... it's fucking on"





White Wolf said:


> Haha yeah. That's why I was so confused, was like wth when did Bakugo go crazy


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 8, 2018)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

W said:


> Scene my avatar (and profile cover) is from


yeah this scene won be over, gonna start this show asap


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> would actually like to watch that one episode where a guy rolls his eyes and does a backflip, lol would like to know what the other guy said to him
> 
> that gif is awesome, haha


that was like season 1 or 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2018)

Ava said:


> you always have awesome avatars tbh
> 
> though nothing will ever top that itachi/sasuke one, definitely one of my favourite avatars of all time



It was a favorite of mine too I wish I had it in 2009 when I was an actual KL poster

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2018)

I liked vikings better than tv got at times....good cast


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2018)

Ava said:


> yeah this scene won be over, gonna start this show asap



so u know ivar isn’t a character until second half of season 4 cuz he’s an infant/not even born before that 

show goes through a huge timeskip in season 4 

but Ragnar is also

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I liked vikings better than tv got at times....good cast



Lagertha can fucking GET IT

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 8, 2018)

you ever gonna use that ''boo, you whore''- avy again?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> you ever gonna use that ''boo, you whore''- avy again?



I completely forgot about Regina George


----------



## Stelios (Feb 8, 2018)

W said:


> I completely forgot about Regina George


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2018)

that movie was the last good thing that happened to me

or to anyone 

see: how hot LiLo was here before she became a coke fiend


----------



## Stelios (Feb 8, 2018)

W said:


> that movie was the last good thing that happened to me
> 
> or to anyone
> 
> see: how hot LiLo was here before she became a coke fiend



what's so good about this girlie movie?
From the looks of it one would have to bribe me with a blowjob to watch it.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 8, 2018)

W said:


> just start at season 5
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Definitely don't just start at season 5.

And


*Spoiler*: __ 



No, Vikings is 5 seasons about Lagertha proving she's the baddest bitch in history. And everyone else is a pretty great side character.






Stelios said:


> what's so good about this girlie movie?
> From the looks of it one would have to bribe me with a blowjob to watch it.



It's funny. *shrug*

Do you only watch movies with male leads, or?


----------



## Stelios (Feb 8, 2018)

Tiger said:


> It's funny. *shrug*
> 
> Do you only watch movies with male leads, or?



I just replied as a teenager
This is a high school movie and me as a teenager would only watch such movies with 
a girlfriend only to get a blowjob  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Old 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 8, 2018)

@His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna you are just jelly 
because today women are so empowered that you have to beg for one


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Definitely don't just start at season 5.
> 
> And
> 
> ...



Correct watch all 5 seasons 


*Spoiler*: __ 



lagertha is dat bitch but ivar still gonna get that head on a pike

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

Stelios said:


> @His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna you are just jelly
> because today women are so empowered that you have to beg for one



beg for a bj?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

I demand to see a photo of you as a HS student, @Stelios


----------



## Stelios (Feb 8, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I demand to see a photo of you as a HS student, @Stelios




sure

you got a picture in the cb thread  yet?


----------



## Didi (Feb 8, 2018)

Mean Girls is actually hilarious

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 8, 2018)

Tina Fey is a good comedic writer
for more reference: 30 Rock

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 8, 2018)

Didi said:


> Tina Fey is a good comedic writer
> for more reference: 30 Rock



She actually wrote mean girls?
in that case I have to re evaluate


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

Stelios said:


> sure
> 
> you got a picture in the cb thread  yet?



oh, did you post your photo in the cb thread? i'll have to look 

i've pm'd my photo to some people. i'd never post it for all the public


----------



## Stelios (Feb 8, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> oh, did you post your photo in the cb thread? i'll have to look
> 
> i've pm'd my photo to some people. i'd never post it for all the public



that photo is not 17 years ago 
just like the one you asked


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

Stelios said:


> that photo is not 17 years ago
> just like the one you asked



YOU WERE NOT IN HIGH SCHOOL 17 YEARS AGO????????????


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 8, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> oh, did you post your photo in the cb thread? i'll have to look
> 
> i've pm'd my photo to some people. i'd never post it for all the public



I have a name motha fucka.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I have a name motha fucka.



i dunno your real name.

i dunno what you sound like.

you are a stranger


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 8, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i dunno your real name.
> 
> i dunno what you sound like.
> 
> you are a stranger


you never asked  

my name's known  to ... some people 

only ava knows what I sound like


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> you never asked
> 
> my name's known  to ... some people
> 
> only ava knows what I sound like



of all the people to know what your sound like, you choose ava


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 8, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> of all the people to know what your sound like, you choose ava


 


He wanted to know how to cuss out his Serb friends so I vocaroo'd a saying that works 10/10 times. I was in a good mood back then.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2018)

tfw every bit of personal info about me is on the internet and I don’t care

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 8, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> YOU WERE NOT IN HIGH SCHOOL 17 YEARS AGO????????????




ofc I was 
earrings
cigarette
motorbike

the whole package 

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

Stelios said:


> ofc I was
> earrings
> cigarette
> motorbike
> ...



you look like you'd beat people up for fun, then drop cigarette butts on their faces.



W said:


> tfw every bit of personal info about me is on the internet and I don’t care



what if you apply for a government job? 



White Wolf said:


> He wanted to know how to cuss out his Serb friends so I vocaroo'd a saying that works 10/10 times. I was in a good mood back then.



you've been in a good mood since you met me


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> what if you apply for a government job?



this is why im anal about my personal info, currently work with them part time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 8, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> you look like you'd beat people up for fun, then drop cigarette butts on their faces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


December 27th, 1:17PM 
If my memory isn't betraying me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

Ava said:


> this is why im anal about my personal info, currently work with them part time



that's why i was reticent to share my photo, yeah.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> that's why i was reticent to share my photo, yeah.


I deleted the PM awhile ago anyways

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 8, 2018)

Oh I should've deleted it too, been using it for Tinder matches


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

Ava said:


> I deleted the PM awhile ago anyways



I've shared it with you, Jojo, WW, and itachi


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I've shared it with you, Jojo, WW, and itachi


Well if it leaks then you know it's one of those 3.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Oh I should've deleted it too, been using it for Tinder matches



how kind :blu
what compliments


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 8, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> how kind :blu
> what compliments


If you somehow bump into Bethany don't bend over. Ever. Trust me, her bio is  wild.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> If you somehow bump into Bethany don't bend over. Ever. Trust me, her bio is  wild.



sounds like panda


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> what if you apply for a government job?



I have a gubmint job doe


----------



## Stelios (Feb 8, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> what if you apply for a government job?




not all gov jobs require security clearance.
there are potheads there too


----------



## Stelios (Feb 8, 2018)

someone explain to me that Black Panther positive reviews meme


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 8, 2018)

I have to watch Black Panther, trailer was looking interesting


----------



## Tiger (Feb 8, 2018)

Stelios said:


> She actually wrote mean girls?
> in that case I have to re evaluate



This is how I felt about Pitch Perfect until Gr8 told me to go watch it. I had the movie all wrong. Anna Kendrick is life.

Mean Girls holds so many meme moments, it's worth a watch just for that.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 8, 2018)

How are so many people seeing Black Panther already? Theater says Feb 15th.

It looks great, but if I'm being honest...Venom and Deadpool 2 are the two I'm looking forward to the most.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2018)

Tiger said:


> How are so many people seeing Black Panther already? Theater says Feb 15th.
> 
> It looks great, but if I'm being honest...Venom and Deadpool 2 are the two I'm looking forward to the most.



its mostly reviews from critics or people invited to exclusive premieres 

the 100% score anomaly is because...no one wants to be _that guy 
_
im sure the movie is still good but im naturally cynical because it IS MCU after all none of their shit is exactly oscar-worthy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

W said:


> the 100% score anomaly is because...no one wants to be _that guy _


----------



## Stelios (Feb 8, 2018)

W said:


> its mostly reviews from critics or people invited to exclusive premieres
> 
> the 100% score anomaly is because...no one wants to be _that guy
> _
> im sure the movie is still good but im naturally cynical because it IS MCU after all none of their shit is exactly oscar-worthy




I don't get this

if a movie is shit
it's shit 
so they are afraid of being called racists?


----------



## Stelios (Feb 8, 2018)

I just seen the cast

it's full of hobbits


----------



## Stelios (Feb 8, 2018)

though the brave anonymous internet is calling this movie a cheap batman clone 
Who to believe? 
Critics or the Internet ?


----------



## NO (Feb 8, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I don't get this
> 
> if a movie is shit
> it's shit
> so they are afraid of being called racists?


I think it’s a combination of most reviewers being paid and small time reviewers not wanting the public backlash.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I don't get this
> 
> if a movie is shit
> it's shit
> so they are afraid of being called racists?




It's pretty obvious why they would be afraid.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 8, 2018)

Ava said:


> What does that have to do with the obvious blacklash they would receive?



The ones giving the blacklash need to calm the fuck down.
Internet has voiced every uneducated village idiot.
Take their internet away
I'd like to see all those couch revolutionaries getting their ass on streets to complain 
about a critic that said a movie is shit.


----------



## Aries (Feb 8, 2018)

TMNT
Transformers
He-Man
ThunderCats
GI Joe
Voltron

80s Mafia would be lit


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

Stelios said:


> The ones giving the blacklash need to calm the fuck down.
> Internet has voiced every uneducated village idiot.
> Take their internet away
> I'd like to see all those couch revolutionaries getting their ass on streets to complain
> about a critic that said a movie is shit.


meh, jeopardizing your entire career for no reason isn't worth it. They're smart for giving Black Panther that high score.


----------



## Didi (Feb 8, 2018)

>watching cookie cutter capeshit movies at all in the year 2018

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 8, 2018)

W said:


> tfw every bit of personal info about me is on the internet and I don’t care



You saying stuff like this always reminds of a MSN emote....


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 8, 2018)

Aries said:


> TMNT
> Transformers
> He-Man
> ThunderCats
> ...


Die Hard
Aliens
Predator
Terminator
Rambo
Lethal Weapon
Robocop
Escape from New York
Mad Max
Conan

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 8, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You saying stuff like this always reminds of a MSN emote....


they need to bring back msn, none of this new age shit has ever come close

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 8, 2018)

Has anyone of you seen maze runner 3? 

I'm surprised it has a high rating, movie was kinda meh


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 8, 2018)

Aries said:


> TMNT
> Transformers
> He-Man
> ThunderCats
> ...





WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Die Hard
> Aliens
> Predator
> Terminator
> ...



Neither one of you mentioned the greatest 80s thing smh.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mr. Waffles

Reactions: Old 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Has anyone of you seen maze runner 3?
> 
> I'm surprised it has a high rating, movie was kinda meh



I haven't seen/read that franchise. not another dystopia plz


----------



## Stelios (Feb 8, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> they need to bring back msn, none of this new age shit has ever come close


----------



## Aries (Feb 8, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Die Hard
> Aliens
> Predator
> Terminator
> ...





So much potiential, make it happen mafia


----------



## NO (Feb 8, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Has anyone of you seen maze runner 3?
> 
> I'm surprised it has a high rating, movie was kinda meh


A 43% RT rating is high?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 8, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I haven't seen/read that franchise. not another dystopia plz



I never knew it actually existed, lol at least that part wasn't as scary as the beginning made it look like  



jayjay³² said:


> A 43% RT rating is high?



Where you see that, I only see 3,5 - 5 stars


----------



## Stelios (Feb 8, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> A 43% RT rating is high?



I haven't watched OP since when luffy was underwater. hmm that would before don flamigo. How's the anime coming along?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2018)

One Piece anime is terrible.

And so is the manga as well at the moment.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I never knew it actually existed, lol at least that part wasn't as scary as the beginning made it look like
> 
> 
> 
> Where you see that, I only see 3,5 - 5 stars



I've heard Promised Wonderland is a bit Maze Runnerish, which... i dunno if that makes me want to delve into Maze Runner or not


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

i just watched stranger things


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

where's that hoe atlas with his spoiling avatar


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

how could someone not like max


----------



## NO (Feb 8, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Where you see that, I only see 3,5 - 5 stars


It’s called a Rotten Tomatoes rating. Americans use this site because it aggregates multiple reviewer scores into a single percentage using advanced American mathematics.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 8, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I've heard Promised Wonderland is a bit Maze Runnerish, which... i dunno if that makes me want to delve into Maze Runner or not



Btw. If you like watching zombie movies or people who got infected by some kinda virus, then I guess you're gonna like maze runner, though I guess the first and second part have more of this kind of scenes.

 The one we watched had barely anything in it, a tunnel scene where some guys try to pass and get followed by those infected people, another scene where a guy is getting chased by a monster in a labyrinth. 

Not my kind of tea tbh


----------



## NO (Feb 8, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I haven't watched OP since when luffy was underwater. hmm that would before don flamigo. How's the anime coming along?


Anime is awful, goes about 1 chapter per episode in terms of pacing.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Btw. If you like watching zombie movies or people who got infected by some kinda virus, then I guess you're gonna like maze runner, though I guess the first and second part have more of this kind of scenes.
> 
> The one we watched had barely anything in it, a tunnel scene where some guys try to pass and get followed by those infected people, another scene where a guy is getting chased by a monster in a labyrinth.
> 
> Not my kind of tea tbh



THIS SOUNDS JUST LIKE STRANGER THINGS


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

nah, what i heard about the similarities between promised and maze is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



adults doing terrible things to kids on behalf of society


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 8, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> nah, what i heard about the similarities between promised and maze is
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



That spoilered sentence looks wrong.
Like there is a word too many in there.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shiny (Feb 8, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Anime is awful, goes about 1 chapter per episode in terms of pacing.



and animation almost as bad as toriko


----------



## Shiny (Feb 8, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i just watched stranger things



i couldnt get past episode 2, i hate child actors too much


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

Shiny said:


> i couldnt get past episode 2, i hate child actors too much



you don't like rain. you don't like cockroaches. you don't like creme de abacate. you don't like mangos. you don't like brazilian models. you don't like children.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

I'd say finish season one. I think as child actors go, they're non-offensive and pretty decent actors, so...


----------



## Shiny (Feb 8, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> you don't like rain. you don't like cockroaches. you don't like creme de abacate. you don't like mangos. you don't like brazilian models. you don't like children.



I like you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2018)

Tiger said:


> How are so many people seeing Black Panther already? Theater says Feb 15th.
> 
> It looks great, but if I'm being honest...Venom and Deadpool 2 are the two I'm looking forward to the most.


Tired of super hero crap.


----------



## Shiny (Feb 8, 2018)

Super hero movies will always be meta


----------



## Stelios (Feb 8, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Anime is awful, goes about 1 chapter per episode in terms of pacing.



that is unfortunate
pretty sure that's why i dumped it 3 years ago


----------



## Stelios (Feb 8, 2018)

is this a thing:



I see this for the first time


----------



## Tiger (Feb 8, 2018)

W said:


> its mostly reviews from critics or people invited to exclusive premieres
> 
> the 100% score anomaly is because...no one wants to be _that guy
> _
> im sure the movie is still good but im naturally cynical because it IS MCU after all none of their shit is exactly oscar-worthy



It did get a couple less than 100% reviews today. So it shouldn't be at 100 anymore.

Why would anyone ever expect a comic book movie to be Oscar-worthy, and why is that the bar to judge whether it's good or not?

And to everyone else...

If you grew up on Marvel comics, and aren't a hipster/contrary douchebag, you're probably going to enjoy all but the worst movie/show made from them.

We've come a long way from Ben Affleck's Daredevil. Movies are about entertainment, and for a comic book nerd-- seeing those guys on the big screen is entertaining as hell.

The dislike I hear about movies like this reminds me of those memes where the ogre sitting in his mom's basement is judging a beautiful girl's flaws or saying she's ugly, etc. It just comes off as hollow.

When I have kids, I will be sitting them down to watch the majority of the MCU over again, as well as most Netflix marvel series as well. Because they're entertaining, and even if one movie or season of a show drops the ball a bit...it still has a purpose in the overall continuity.

_That's_ why you still watch Thor 2 and Iron Fist.

People sitting on the internet trying to make someone feel bad for being involved in one of the most popular forms of entertainment ever created and not expecting to be called out for being a douche...

Reactions: Like 1 | Old 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## NO (Feb 8, 2018)

Tiger said:


> We've come a long way from Ben Affleck's Daredevil. Movies are about entertainment, and for a comic book nerd-- seeing those guys on the big screen is entertaining as hell.


I'm gonna give you a "_maybe_." 

Watchmen, The Dark Knight, and Spiderman 1 & 2 - movies like these set my standard for super hero movies. When I see something like X-Men: First Class or Logan, I applaud it, because those are movies with actual good plot _and _entertainment. 

These days, Marvel is a company that is _fixated _on spectacle because they can get away with it. Nobody can look me in the eye and tell me The Avengers had good writing - it just didn't, but it had Michael Bay explosions, Iron Man, Thor, Hulk, and Cpt. America all on one screen and that carried the movie to critical success.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ratchet (Feb 8, 2018)

Tiger said:


> If you grew up on Marvel comics, and aren't a hipster/contrary douchebag, you're probably going to enjoy all but the worst movie/show made from them.


Eh, I don't agree here. I think there is a genuine problem with the sheer number of superhero movies that are pumped out every year - while I certainly wouldn't claim to be the biggest comic book fan, I wasn't exactly adverse to them either, and I'm pretty much at that point myself. That's not really being a hipster or contrarian, it is simply being tired of the same sort of thing. 

The bigger problem, however, is that with quality continuing to go up, the bar and expectation levels inevitably get raised. 10 years ago, or maybe closer to 15 now actually, a superhero movie being passable was a thing to be praised for. It represented a benchmark. Now we've had a number of good-solid ones, and as such, good-solid doesn't stand out so much any more. And with that, good-solid becomes plain, and enjoyment goes down. 

It's not the case for everyone, of course. Some people just still love seeing their comic book heroes come to life on the big screen. But market saturation is a thing, and in time, the superhero bubble is going to burst. That's not going to be because just stop watching films, it's because they're going to get tired of superhero films that do nothing to reinvent the genre. I didn't like Logan much, but part of the reason that was acclaimed so highly was because it was _different_.



Tiger said:


> Why would anyone ever expect a comic book movie to be Oscar-worthy, and why is that the bar to judge whether it's good or not?


I think by "Oscar-worthy" he meant as a figure of speech to say "stellar" or "exemplary". Just being fun might be enough, but it all depends on the person and what they want out of the film. And as JayJay rightly pointed out, a lot of these movies feature an ensemble cast too, meaning extra marketing and hype building because people desperately wanted these characters to interact. In time, that feeling will wear off too.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2018)

sup ratchet what brings u here


----------



## Shizune (Feb 9, 2018)

Comics aren't my thing, but my equivalent would be the Warcraft series that I've been completely enamored with since age 5. I literally _love _some of those characters. However, I'd rather not have gotten a Warcraft movie at all than the sad excuse for a movie we got. I don't get any cheap thrills out of seeing my favorite characters on a big screen; if the movie is bad, it just become a stain on the entire series for me. The fans become frustrated when one of the most celebrated fictional series in the world is inundated with childish dialogue or amateur oversights. Unfortunately that's what happens because the production company's goal is to sell tickets to morons, and then they wash their hands of the franchise altogether.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 9, 2018)

Ava said:


> One Piece anime is terrible.
> 
> And so is the manga as well at the moment.



I went through a phase where I was really into manga, but I was soured on manga altogether because every single series I read (Naruto, One Piece, Bleach, Claymore) went from decent to unreadable.


----------



## poutanko (Feb 9, 2018)

... did someone hack @Ratchet 's acc?


----------



## Crugyr (Feb 9, 2018)

Probably


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2018)

My theory is that he had to hunt down someone from NF for their actions in his game on Mangamaid.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 9, 2018)

Post sounds like ratchet though


----------



## Tiger (Feb 9, 2018)

MCU movies are very high quality since Iron Man.

The Warcraft movie looked like gfx students made a vanity project and sent it to theaters by accident.

Didi may as well have said ">anyone still watching pro sports in 2018." And it would have sounded just as ridiculous and downright rude.

Most MCU casting choices are fantastic, and the movies range from "ok" to a few that are pretty damn amazing. Outside of the internet, where it's a race to see who can be more negative and condescending, people don't have a problem with them.

Armchair critics and people who compete to see who likes the least amount of things are just not fun people to hang out with. Right up there with the woman who finds a way to bring up the evil of vaccines, and the guy who loudly announces he's afraid to go to work and/or help or talk to a woman now because he's afraid of being accused of sexual harassment.

And most armchair critics at least have the decency to say "I think X is garbage", which is bad enough. Trying to pass it off as fact, or throwing a blanket clever internet-insult at anyone who likes/watches, etc. X is a lot worse.

Fucking rude culture, with no excuse.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 9, 2018)

Hello lovely people

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 9, 2018)



Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 9, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


Go to bed sir


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 9, 2018)

Legend said:


> Go to bed sir



Why ?
I just woke up.


----------



## Katou (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Legend (Feb 9, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Why ?
> I just woke up.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 9, 2018)

You should do that yourself apparently.


----------



## Legend (Feb 9, 2018)

No comment.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 9, 2018)

Legend said:


> No comment.



It's past midnight, go sleep.


----------



## Legend (Feb 9, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It's past midnight, go sleep.


Midnight Psh. My bodyclock is dead.


----------



## poutanko (Feb 9, 2018)

W said:


> My theory is that he had to hunt down someone from NF for their actions in his game on Mangamaid.


Usually he makes Vio do that for him


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 9, 2018)

Legend said:


> Midnight Psh. My bodyclock is dead.



Just go sleep.


----------



## Legend (Feb 9, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Usually he makes Vio do that for him


Hola Bunny.


Mr. Waffles said:


> Just go sleep.


ITS NOT EASY

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 9, 2018)

Legend said:


> Hola Bunny.
> 
> ITS NOT EASY



It is easy... if you actually try.


----------



## Legend (Feb 9, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It is easy... if you actually try.


Do or do not, there is no try.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 9, 2018)

Legend said:


> Do or do not, there is no try.



Get out or get out, there is no staying.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 9, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Get out or get out, there is no staying.


Mean


----------



## poutanko (Feb 9, 2018)

...Leggy bro has new avy!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 9, 2018)

poutanko said:


> ...Leggy bro has new avy!


and sig.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 9, 2018)

Legend said:


> and sig.


And sig (on mobile can't see it)


----------



## Legend (Feb 9, 2018)

poutanko said:


> And sig (on mobile can't see it)


Gotcha Gotcha.

Its of one of the best wrestlers in world: The Rainmaker Kazuchika Okada.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 9, 2018)

Legend said:


> Mean



Really ?
You calling me mean ?

Lol....

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 9, 2018)

Stelios said:


> is this a thing:
> 
> 
> 
> I see this for the first time






> Many cite increased sensation, enhancement when kissing for the giver and receiver or novelty, but the reasons can be deeper as well. Challenging oneself, rites of passage, connecting with or being in control of one's body, making a spiritual connection or testing the body's limits are also reasons given. Like all body modifications, it can be used to connect or identify with a specific group or to ward off those who would make quick undesired judgments based on appearance.


----------



## Legend (Feb 9, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Really ?
> You calling me mean ?
> 
> Lol....

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 9, 2018)

Didi said:


> >watching cookie cutter capeshit movies at all in the year 2018


Agreed.


----------



## Ratchet (Feb 9, 2018)

W said:


> sup ratchet what brings u here


Boredom, mostly. 


poutanko said:


> ... did someone hack @Ratchet 's acc?


... 


Underworld Broker said:


> Post sounds like ratchet though


...Exactly!


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 9, 2018)

Ratchet said:


> Boredom, mostly.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...Exactly!



I like how you skipped WAD's other post. 

*[Vote Lynch Ratchet]  *

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ratchet (Feb 9, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I like how you skipped WAD's other post.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Ratchet]  *


They'll never find the body.

(and na, its been pretty decent for once. Only had a handful of people I was concerned about and they got them in in time anyway, so it's all good. I'm used to having to replace at least 3 people after the first Night).

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 9, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> I'm gonna give you a "_maybe_."
> 
> Watchmen, The Dark Knight, and Spiderman 1 & 2 - movies like these set my standard for super hero movies. When I see something like X-Men: First Class or Logan, I applaud it, because those are movies with actual good plot _and _entertainment.
> 
> These days, Marvel is a company that is _fixated _on spectacle because they can get away with it. Nobody can look me in the eye and tell me The Avengers had good writing - it just didn't, but it had Michael Bay explosions, Iron Man, Thor, Hulk, and Cpt. America all on one screen and that carried the movie to critical success.



Avengers is good for what it proposed to do. I was expecting something more similar to what we got in the JL film, but we got a full story that made the team up feel organic and gave us some really memorable moments. Not to mention what is probably the best villain in the fanchise.

You can't seriously want something with the depth of Logan or Dark Knight in an Avengers film. You can expect something good, but still commercial.

And the Spiderman films are overrated as fuck. They are good, but not the standard all other films should compare themselves to.

As for Watchmen you are the first person I see who thinks it's a great film.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 9, 2018)

Ratchet said:


> It's not the case for everyone, of course. Some people just still love seeing their comic book heroes come to life on the big screen. But market saturation is a thing, and in time, the superhero bubble is going to burst. That's not going to be because just stop watching films, it's because they're going to get tired of superhero films that do nothing to reinvent the genre. I didn't like Logan much, but part of the reason that was acclaimed so highly was because it was _different_.



Every bubble is going to burst some time. I for one, appreciate all the good films we get in the meantime.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 9, 2018)

Ratchet said:


> Boredom, mostly.



Play mafia here then.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 9, 2018)

Imo everything from MCU so far has been good except Thor 2 and Iron Man 2.

Then add maybe Hulk, Thor 1, Avengers 2 and GotG 2 as films which could have been better but were enjoyable.

Everything else is just great.


----------



## poutanko (Feb 9, 2018)

Ratchet said:


> Boredom, mostly.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...Exactly!


...
>Ratchet
>Blob

HE'S NOT RATCHET!!!


----------



## NO (Feb 9, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Avengers is good for what it proposed to do. I was expecting something more similar to what we got in the JL film, but we got a full story that made the team up feel organic and gave us some really memorable moments. Not to mention what is probably the best villain in the fanchise.
> 
> You can't seriously want something with the depth of Logan or Dark Knight in an Avengers film. You can expect something good, but still commercial.
> 
> ...


I'm telling you that The Avengers story was straight up garbage, several tiers below the standard I had for superhero movies at the time. This is an opinion I strongly hold. Was the movie entertaining still? Absolutely worth the ticket, yes.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 9, 2018)

Thor 1 and 2 were forgettable af, Thor: Ragnarok was best of the bunch imo, though even that was still lackluster at times.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Katou (Feb 9, 2018)

I like all Marvel Movies ... except the Fox ones .. 
although X-men First Class is an exception ( probably the only xmen movie i acknowledge )


----------



## Ratchet (Feb 9, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Every bubble is going to burst some time. I for one, appreciate all the good films we get in the meantime.


True, true. With superheroes, I'm just getting to the point where if it doesn't try something different it's mostly passable to me. I think the last one I went to go see was Logan actually. 


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Play mafia here then.


I appreciate the invite, but I feel like I'm near the end of my tether with Mafia in general. I don't know, outside of MM every few games and the rare quick game on MU I just find myself mostly.. done I guess. I'll probably sign up to one here further down the line if no other games are on elsewhere I play I guess, depends on hosts/players/rulesets etc. 


poutanko said:


> HE'S NOT RATCHET!!!


People have gone _missing_ for less, Pou.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 9, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> I like all Marvel Movies ... except the Fox ones ..
> although X-men First Class is an exception ( probably the only xmen movie i acknowledge )


What about Wolverine movies? 
Deadpool? 
Apocalypse? 

All enjoyable really.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 9, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> What about Wolverine movies?
> Deadpool?
> Apocalypse?
> 
> All enjoyable really.



Apocalypse is bad.

Wolverine 1 is bad (didn't watch the 2nd)

Still need to watch First Class and W2 tbh.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 9, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Apocalypse is bad.
> 
> Wolverine 1 is bad (didn't watch the 2nd)
> 
> Still need to watch First Class and W2 tbh.


I liked it. Any movie that gives Magneto some proper recognition and screentime is ok in my book. 


On an unrelated note, the Venom trailer looks nice


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 9, 2018)

Ratchet said:


> True, true. With superheroes, I'm just getting to the point where if it doesn't try something different it's mostly passable to me. I think the last one I went to go see was Logan actually.



Oh yeah that may be a problem with MCU. They still do good but they follow a formula. I've seen people outside the angry comic book nerd clique complaining about that formula getting stale. For that matter, no movie has made the same pop culture impact as Avengers did since then, though some did stick a little (Thor 3, Civil War and Dr. Strange maybe).

And I see no casual hype for Avengers 3, despite thinking myself it will be very good. The formular has han its course, and MCU needs to make some changes after Avengers 3/4 if it wants to keep going.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 9, 2018)

Oh, and Guardians of the Galaxy, ofc. That probably came the closest to Avengers' impact.


----------



## NO (Feb 9, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> On an unrelated note, the Venom trailer looks nice


Didn't even know it was out, just saw it. Exciting. Tom Hardy? I didn't even know I wanted him to play Venom. 

Gonna be a hit-or-miss, though. The director's resume is questionable.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 9, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Didn't even know it was out, just saw it. Exciting. Tom Hardy? I didn't even know I wanted him to play Venom.
> 
> Gonna be a hit-or-miss, though. The director's resume is questionable.


Yeah, dude's a beast. He's gonna be a rippling slab of beefy Venom, which is nice. As far as the story an shit goes... hit or miss definitely. 

Low expectations from the get go should make it at least a fun one time watch tho.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Katou (Feb 9, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> What about Wolverine movies?
> Deadpool?
> Apocalypse?
> 
> All enjoyable really.


I can't believe i forgot to mention Deadpool ( i totally forgot it was Fox ) .. probably my Top Marvel Movie .. 
if its Wolverine.. its gonna be Logan .. the last movie of his 
and Apocalypse is .. hmmm errr.. it wasn't appealing to me ..


----------



## Tiger (Feb 9, 2018)

Venom looks great, and I'm glad they didn't show the symbiote in the teaser. (Aside from inside a tube)

They've been saying for a while that it's more horror than superhero. But most people who know the comics are seeing Lethal Protector vibes.

And I'm very interested to see Brolin as straight man opposite Deadpool/Reynolds.


----------



## Legend (Feb 9, 2018)

Logan and Deadpool were amazing. First Class and Days of Future Past were very good. We dont talk about Apocalypse in this house.

Guardians 2 was highly disappointing sequel and had waay too many jokes.
Ironman 3 was mediocre. The twist was unnecessary.
Ironman 2 was trash. A glorified  2 hour Avengers Trailer.
Thor 2 was a boring slog.
Dr. Strange while visually brilliant was essentially magic ironman. I do realize they have similar origins but it was just glaring. The ending was clever tho.
Avengers 2 was weak and had too many unnecessary side plots that bogged the film down.

Incredible Hulk and Captain America: First Avenger are highly underrated.

Best MCU films imo are Winter Soldier, Civil War, Guardians 1, Iron Man, Homecoming, Ragnarok, Avengers 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 9, 2018)

Rem


----------



## Legend (Feb 9, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Venom looks great, and I'm glad they didn't show the symbiote in the teaser. (Aside from inside a tube)
> 
> They've been saying for a while that it's more horror than superhero. But most people who know the comics are seeing Lethal Protector vibes.
> 
> And I'm very interested to see Brolin as straight man opposite Deadpool/Reynolds.


Venom will be a good to great film at the end of the day. The trailer just felt like a generic action movie.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 9, 2018)

It was a teaser trailer. I'm glad they didn't show much. Frankly, I'd be happy if the official trailer didn't either, but I'm sure I won't get that.

People put way too much stock in trailers, and honestly they annoy the shit out of me because they usually show *way* too much of the movie.

Not sure how you got 'generic action movie', but either way-- the ONLY thing that matters is that the movie is good. And if there's a chance for integration later.

There are enough people who know what or who Venom is that they could literally release the movie without showing anyone what Venom looks like prior and it would still make a ridiculous amount of money. If the _movie_ sucks, I'll join in on the negativity parade for it.

The one thing we can all agree on, is that this will absolutely be the first time Venom has ever been on the big screen. His first movie appearance. Yup.


----------



## Legend (Feb 9, 2018)

Ive seen a few Tom Hardy action films it reminded me like any of those. Not saying its a bad thing tho.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 9, 2018)

Legend said:


> Logan and Deadpool were amazing. First Class and Days of Future Past were very good. We dont talk about Apocalypse in this house.
> 
> Guardians 2 was highly disappointing sequel and had waay too many jokes.
> Ironman 3 was mediocre. The twist was unnecessary.
> ...



Mostly agree.

But IM3 is good.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 9, 2018)

Tiger said:


> The one thing we can all agree on, is that this will absolutely be the first time Venom has ever been on the big screen. His first movie appearance. Yup.


 I liked the movie that-shall-not-be-named

Reactions: Ningen 2


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 9, 2018)

Though I wonder if the Carnage rumors for Venom will be true


----------



## Tiger (Feb 9, 2018)

If not, the director is a troll of the highest order.

He said "...there will be carnage."

Taken literally, that just means there will be blood and gore and violence, etc. But come on...


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 9, 2018)

I always liked Carnage more than Venom.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 9, 2018)

@Dr. White

Fire Emblem game has started.

We are drafting roles, so you need to go there assign a role to someone.


----------



## Avito (Feb 9, 2018)

can anyone provide me the sauce

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 9, 2018)

Mohit said:


> can anyone provide me the sauce



What anime is this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2018)

Mohit said:


> can anyone provide me the sauce



konosuba

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 9, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> What anime is this



-mohit asks for the source of the gif
-ddl responds, "what anime is this?"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stelios (Feb 9, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I always liked Carnage more than Venom.



Carnage is the ultimate vilain in Spider man.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 9, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> -mohit asks for the source of the gif
> -ddl responds, "what anime is this?"



He had sauce not source.

I dont get your codes.


----------



## Avito (Feb 9, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> He had sauce not source.
> 
> I dont get your codes.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Tiger (Feb 9, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Carnage is the ultimate vilain in Spider man.



One of the few true villains.

Even as a kid, I understood that Venom was an anti-hero, I just didn't know the word for it until I was a bit older. Venom was, in my opinion, Spidey's biggest archenemy. Not necessarily the ultimate *villain*.

And now, I enjoy Venom and Spider-Man equally. The movie may not be as good as it could be, but the fact that Tom Hardy is the Lethal Protector is very promising.


----------



## Aries (Feb 9, 2018)

If only


----------



## Magic (Feb 9, 2018)

Last class of the day..... chinese American chick with lush long hair, that short cut bangs look. Like uh that chick from kill bill 1 with the chain mace or uh orifice from bleac

And like cute small pouty lips. Ahhhhhhh my heart. She is beautiful.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 9, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Last class of the day..... chinese American chick with lush long hair, that short cut bangs look. Like uh that chick from kill bill 1 with the chain mace or uh orifice from bleac
> 
> And like cute small pouty lips. Ahhhhhhh my heart. She is beautiful.



ur a creep stalker

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 9, 2018)

And uh she is super nice personality

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 9, 2018)

Going to like a zoo or something tomorrow to sketch animals.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 9, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Going to like a zoo or something tomorrow to sketch animals.



why have you never posted your drawings here


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 9, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> -mohit asks for the source of the gif
> -ddl responds, "what anime is this?"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 9, 2018)

There are a lot of pages in this place.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 9, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> ur a creep stalker


Are you have a bad day lol?


----------



## Magic (Feb 9, 2018)

I describe a cute girl. Get called a stalker.... like chill with that shit man [HASHTAG]#metoo[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#irespectwomem[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#2018[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 9, 2018)

Oh meant to say orihime from Bleach not orifice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 9, 2018)

Anyways I describe girls all the time. I don't do it in a disrespectful manner. More or less describe it how it is.  like if you were bothered by that I don't know what to say to you. I'm not saying anything lewd? I like women.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 9, 2018)

Doc Ock and Osborne are his true villains.

Ock actually killed Spider-Man and became and more effective and successful Spider-Man in Peter's Absence.

Osborne has killed Peter's first and arguably greatest love (after knocking her up). Kidnapped (and possibly killed) Peter's Daughter.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 9, 2018)

@Legend  cool avy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 9, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Legend  cool avy


Thanks

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 9, 2018)

Legend said:


> Thanks



oh yeah he's not?

Venom is Carnage's bitch


----------



## Legend (Feb 9, 2018)

Stelios said:


> oh yeah he's not?
> 
> Venom is Carnage's bitch


Im lost buddy


----------



## Stelios (Feb 9, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Carnage is the ultimate vilain in Spider man.






Legend said:


> Im lost buddy



Don’t I m lost me, you pressed disagree there

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 9, 2018)

Oh that. He isn't the ultimate spiderman villain i do disagree. When it counts hes a jobber.

Back to work i go


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 9, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> There are a lot of pages in this place.


U were following me huh


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 9, 2018)

Ava said:


> U were following me huh



i feel like you're a celebrity on this forum

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 9, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i feel like you're a celebrity on this forum


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 9, 2018)

Ava said:


>



that's why you are chained to this place. it's a curse!


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 9, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> that's why you are chained to this place. it's a curse!


I just want every nf girl to fall madly inlove with me

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 9, 2018)

Ava said:


> I just want every nf girl to fall madly inlove with me



i was about to tag all the ladies i know.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 9, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i was about to tag all the ladies i know.


whoa chill DO NOT DO THAT

none of this tagging shit anymore

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 9, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i was about to tag all the ladies i know.


besides im about to make a good post in the cafe thread, come in there


----------



## Lew (Feb 9, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i was about to tag all the ladies i know.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 9, 2018)

Ava said:


> besides im about to make a good post in the cafe thread, come in there



EXCITEMENT COMMENCE.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 9, 2018)

that's what i think @White Wolf sounds like. EXACTLY.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 9, 2018)

Carnage is awesome, and I like that he's just pure evil and violence and murder. Comics could use more of that.

But at the end of the day, he doesn't give Parker nightmares like Osborn.

I do love Carnage stories, because usually it means Venom and Spidey have to team up and begrudgingly go their separate ways after they win.


----------



## Legend (Feb 9, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Carnage is awesome, and I like that he's just pure evil and violence and murder. Comics could use more of that.
> 
> But at the end of the day, he doesn't give Parker nightmares like Osborn.
> 
> I do love Carnage stories, because usually it means Venom and Spidey have to team up and begrudgingly go their separate ways after they win.


The irony of that is the Osborn just got the Carnage Symbiote. Peter cured him of his Insanity and neutralized the Goblin formula. He tried many ways to return to his old self.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 9, 2018)

Tiger said:


> MCU movies are very high quality since Iron Man.
> 
> The Warcraft movie looked like gfx students made a vanity project and sent it to theaters by accident.
> 
> ...



Y'know Law, there's an old adage I've always related to: _if you don't have anything nice to say, come sit next to me_.


----------



## Legend (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Tiger (Feb 9, 2018)

I definitely need more people to lock in their submissions so I can keep making roles 

Then I can spend less time being the ornery old man in the convo thread.


----------



## Avito (Feb 9, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Legend  cool avy


That's kazuchika okada I think

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 9, 2018)

Tiger said:


> I definitely need more people to lock in their submissions so I can keep making roles
> 
> Then I can spend less time being the ornery old man in the convo thread.



> less time

I need you here more, not less.
So not locking anything in. 

don't you dare remind me that i still need to submit a 2nd pick....


----------



## Legend (Feb 9, 2018)

Tiger said:


> I definitely need more people to lock in their submissions so I can keep making roles
> 
> Then I can spend less time being the ornery old man in the convo thread.


You and Waffles can battle with canes while duel of the fates plays in the background

Reactions: Like 1 | Old 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 9, 2018)

Legend said:


> You and Waffles can battle with canes while duel of the fates plays in the background



You don't want that.
Trust me.
You won't like where those canes end up.


----------



## Legend (Feb 9, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You don't want that.
> Trust me.
> You won't like where those canes end up.


Shut up you.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 9, 2018)

Legend said:


> Shut up you.



Always so mean.

Meanie.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 9, 2018)

Mohit said:


> That's kazuchika okada I think


You are correct sir. If you can see sigs you'll see him more clearly.


THE RAINMAKEEEEEEEEEEEEEER!!!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 9, 2018)

Legend said:


> You are correct sir. If you can see sigs you'll see him more clearly.
> 
> 
> THE RAINMAKEEEEEEEEEEEEEER!!!!!!!


Can't see it on the mobile, it pretty clear to me in the ava


----------



## Legend (Feb 9, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Can't see it on the mobile, it pretty clear to me in the ava


Ahhh I see


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles can you give me a history lesson on KY


----------



## Avito (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @Mr. Waffles can you give me a history lesson on KY


You want history lessons???   
Now I think about it I don't even know what you do for living


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Mohit said:


> You want history lessons???
> Now I think about it I don't even know what you do for living





that was a reference to a forum event

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> that was a reference to a forum event


The great orgy of 09

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tiger (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @Mr. Waffles can you give me a history lesson on KY



In 1904, a suture maker in New York introduced a line of personal lubricants called "K Y Jelly". It was soon acquired by Johnson & Johnson, and primarily used for surgeries. Doctors preferred its use due to its natural base.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 10, 2018)

Friiiiiday night, and I'm feeling good dadadadad japanese sushi and driiiiiinks


----------



## Magic (Feb 10, 2018)

Great fucking night

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 10, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Great fucking night


For me it was just night 
nothing great and no fucking was involved sadly

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Man, when they were airing those KY yours and mine commercials, I had no idea what they were talking about


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Mohit said:


> For me it was just night
> nothing great and no fucking was involved sadly



skype me, and i'll give you some tongue

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> skype me, and i'll give you some tongue


Send your pic I might just consider it


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Send your pic I might just consider it



I have to audition for your affection?


----------



## Shizune (Feb 10, 2018)

_Watch ya MAN!
THEN you should watch ya MOUTH!_​

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I have to audition for your affection?


Of course we have to audition for everything in life nothing is for granted even affection


----------



## Magic (Feb 10, 2018)

My friend has a cousin who's lie wife is married to someone at EA. Said he could get me an internship there easy. The EA is a drink and party central :0 ;the dream.


----------



## Avito (Feb 10, 2018)

The weird dude is back at his buisness of posting lyrics and then disappearing


----------



## Avito (Feb 10, 2018)

RemChu said:


> My friend has a cousin who's lie wife is married to someone at EA. Said he could get me an internship there easy. The EA is a drink and party central :0 ;the dream.


EA are you a game designer?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

RemChu said:


> My friend has a cousin who's lie wife is married to someone at EA. Said he could get me an internship there easy. The EA is a drink and party central :0 ;the dream.



Lie wife? Like, his beard? 



Mohit said:


> Of course we have to audition for everything in life nothing is for granted even affection



I'm listening to this nostalgic, synth, jazzy song so i can't be mean to you right now


----------



## Magic (Feb 10, 2018)

He works in Silicon Valley himself, they have little fucking robots bringing them ice cream and yogurt. The company spoils the employees, but say if you took fresh air from outside the company bounds and the boss asks for you, they will fire you haha


----------



## Magic (Feb 10, 2018)

Like* on phone. Just walking home again. The sushi place is close to  like 20 win walk from downtown

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I'm listening to this nostalgic, synth, jazzy song so i can't be mean to you right now


I haven't herd jazz much


----------



## Magic (Feb 10, 2018)

Like fuck man , my other friend the one graduating the crazy Brazilian , he is getting hooked up too with a job. I know this friend through him. Having a few friends is good shit. This one girl arab chick she wasn't here for a bit because of the tulrump ban shi saw her Today. Had a feeling I would see her. Nice girl she doesn't drink. Happy for her.


----------



## Magic (Feb 10, 2018)

Ok, I'm home on the pc. Good night guys, gonna go watch vikings s5 or finish up stranger things......

I don't know. 


whatever.


----------



## Magic (Feb 10, 2018)

holy shit i actually typo'd 

I'm not even drunk....

Sorry.


----------



## Magic (Feb 10, 2018)

Minor buzz.

anyways adios.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 10, 2018)

Rem is def drunk


----------



## Magic (Feb 10, 2018)

Man I want to buy some cargo pants.


----------



## Magic (Feb 10, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Rem is def drunk


I love you man, hope you have a great fucking day today.


----------



## Magic (Feb 10, 2018)

yeah im gone for real. 
now


----------



## Platinum (Feb 10, 2018)

Do you love me, Rem?

Reactions: Neutral 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Platinum (Feb 10, 2018)

I've made some progress in my next game, but I have a lot of irons in the fire....

Maybe I should just host another Mexican Standoff in the meantime?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Ok, I'm home on the pc. Good night guys, gonna go watch vikings s5 or finish up stranger things......
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> ...



Here I was thinking I was the only one who hadn't finished that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I've made some progress in my next game, but I have a lot of irons in the fire....
> 
> Maybe I should just host another Mexican Standoff in the meantime?



mafia is dead. join the big brother celebrity revolution


----------



## Magic (Feb 10, 2018)

OMG ALMOST FORGOT

____'s wife gave me korean candy and cookies..

so nice Q_Q


----------



## Avito (Feb 10, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I've made some progress in my next game, but I have a lot of irons in the fire....
> 
> Maybe I should just host another Mexican Standoff in the meantime?


Mexican stand off in a forum game? 
How does that works


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 10, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I love you man, hope you have a great fucking day today.


Love you too, I've been drinking as well, and I can feel your nen <3


----------



## Magic (Feb 10, 2018)

like strawberry twizzler looking thing she said is ice cream flavor

and this chocolate cookie thing with banana in the middle.

really nice.


----------



## Magic (Feb 10, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Love you too, I've been drinking as well, and I can feel your nen <3


LOL.

drunk nen is the most powerful nen, stronger than after death nen.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 10, 2018)

Oh mannnnnnnnn should i eat this,

mmmm
illl save it for later.

~.~


----------



## Platinum (Feb 10, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Mexican stand off in a forum game?
> How does that works



Like this, pretty much:


----------



## Magic (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Here I was thinking I was the only one who hadn't finished that!


Stranger things 2?

Yeah I'm taking my time.

sweet time.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Stranger things 2?
> 
> Yeah I'm taking my time.
> 
> sweet time.



I finished the last three episodes this week, yeah. Where are you at?


----------



## Magic (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I finished the last three episodes this week, yeah. Where are you at?


s2 ep 07


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

RemChu said:


> s2 ep 07



lol so we're basically twins


----------



## Magic (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> lol so we're basically twins


It's a synchronicity~ kinda


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 10, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Oh mannnnnnnnn should i eat this,
> 
> mmmm
> illl save it for later.
> ...


Eat it! depending on how much alc is in your tummy


----------



## Legend (Feb 10, 2018)

I gotta watch Punisher

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 10, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Eat it! depending on how much alc is in your tummy


"Eat it " followed by an exclamation point, always sounds sexual to me.


----------



## Magic (Feb 10, 2018)

UH, I wasn't suppose to like post that here.

it's safe for work though....

just

uh

thicc

Sadie is better.


----------



## Magic (Feb 10, 2018)

OH 

did any of you post the venom trailer?


----------



## Magic (Feb 10, 2018)

I haven't seen it, I'll do a venom drawing....

k 
goodnight.

@Platinum love you too maaaaan. You are like fine wine.
and my buzz is gone.


----------



## Avito (Feb 10, 2018)

Legend said:


> I gotta watch Punisher


Yes that is one awesome series totally different tone from rest of Netflix MCU series


----------



## Legend (Feb 10, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Yes that is one awesome series totally different tone from rest of Netflix MCU series


Ive been sooo busy


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @Mr. Waffles can you give me a history lesson on KY



Lol....


----------



## Didi (Feb 10, 2018)

Y O U

N E E D

T O

V I B R A T E

H
I
G
H
E
R

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Katou (Feb 10, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Yes that is one awesome series totally different tone from rest of Netflix MCU series


better than Daredevil? coz that was revolutionary


----------



## Avito (Feb 10, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> better than Daredevil? coz that was revolutionary


nah i wont call it better its good but in different way total explicit totally worth the watch


----------



## Katou (Feb 10, 2018)

Mohit said:


> nah i wont call it better its good but in different way total explicit totally worth the watch


Noted 

since its Punisher ..I should expect R-18 Bloody stuff right?
or did they take that out?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 10, 2018)

So I just beat a Final Fantasy game (FF6) for the first time ever.

Feels good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 10, 2018)

@Dr. White now it's your turn to assign someone a role


----------



## Shizune (Feb 10, 2018)

I feel like trying molly or cocaine or something

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Tiger (Feb 10, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I feel like trying molly or cocaine or something



I just discovered 7 multipled by 4 equals 83.

Tide pods are high in iron.

Badgers are at their most cuddly just after you yank them out of their burrow.

-----

We're posting really dumb things, right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Comics aren't my thing, but my equivalent would be the Warcraft series that I've been completely enamored with since age 5. I literally _love _some of those characters. However, I'd rather not have gotten a Warcraft movie at all than the sad excuse for a movie we got. I don't get any cheap thrills out of seeing my favorite characters on a big screen; if the movie is bad, it just become a stain on the entire series for me. The fans become frustrated when one of the most celebrated fictional series in the world is inundated with childish dialogue or amateur oversights. Unfortunately that's what happens because the production company's goal is to sell tickets to morons, and then they wash their hands of the franchise altogether.


Warcraft 3 is the greatest video game of all time

thats why i dont bother with other video games, nothing else comes close

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 10, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Noted
> 
> since its Punisher ..I should expect R-18 Bloody stuff right?
> or did they take that out?


No they kept it all no censoring


----------



## Avito (Feb 10, 2018)

Also @Priscilla change that user title it's horrible


----------



## Shizune (Feb 10, 2018)

Man how the actual fuck do people stay sober


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

Been sober my entire life, if you have any questions then feel free to ask


----------



## Avito (Feb 10, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Man how the actual fuck do people stay sober


Don't know bro I m fucking wasted right now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 10, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Don't know bro I m fucking wasted right now



Sis the fucking liquor stores here are closed another 30 minutes and I have to be at work in 15... fuck

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 10, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Sis the fucking liquor stores here are closed another 30 minutes and I have to be at work in 15... fuck


Work on weekends what kind of modern day slavery is that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 10, 2018)

I've never not been sober

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 10, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Man how the actual fuck do people stay sober



By not getting addicted to not being sober in the first place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 10, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So I just beat a Final Fantasy game (FF6) for the first time ever.
> 
> Feels good.



Ff6 is great

Play 5 or 4 next imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 10, 2018)

Lord Genome said:


> I've never not been sober

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 10, 2018)

Straight edge as they ckme


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

cant get over how awesome this avatar is

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

so...primal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

wad u got any other badass avatars u wanna donate to charity? 175x 350 of course


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 10, 2018)

Ava said:


> wad u got any other badass avatars u wanna donate to charity? 175x 350 of course



let me get back to u by the end of the day to see what i can find or think of
im guessing u like GIFs?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

W said:


> let me get back to u by the end of the day to see what i can find or think of
> im guessing u like GIFs?


yes i love gifs, black and white as well 

of manly, violent men 

lets have some matching viking stuff


----------



## Katou (Feb 10, 2018)

Mohit said:


> No they kept it all no censoring


Awesome then ..


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Ava said:


> yes i love gifs, black and white as well
> 
> of manly, violent men
> 
> lets have some matching viking stuff



Have you seen the movie Andrei Rublev?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Have you seen the movie Andrei Rublev?


whats that


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Shizune (Feb 10, 2018)

You know what I'm honestly most tired of

Everybody wants you to just be calm and cool all the time. Nobody ever wants to talk about anything serious. I don't mean just on here, I mean everywhere. You're supposed to be polite and composed, bitches get so uncomfortable if you show them the depth of rage or despair or anything that's not just happiness and contentment. Being passionate about anything is geeky because people wanna act like it's a contest to see who's the most nonchalant.

I'm just venting, y'all can ignore this.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

Shizune said:


> You know what I'm honestly most tired of
> 
> Everybody wants you to just be calm and cool all the time. Nobody ever wants to talk about anything serious. I don't mean just on here, I mean everywhere. You're supposed to be polite and composed, bitches get so uncomfortable if you show them the depth of rage or despair or anything that's not just happiness and contentment. Being passionate about anything is geeky because people wanna act like it's a contest to see who's the most nonchalant.
> 
> I'm just venting, y'all can ignore this.


show us the depths of your rage shizune

tell us what is bothering you!

embrace your inner viking!


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

SHOW US THE DEPTHS OF YOUR HATRED


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Ava said:


> whats that



A very violent, B&W, middle ages film by Tarkovsky. 



Ava said:


>



I wish I could understand spoken Danish better


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> It's more the audience you're speaking to. You'd most likely do better if you were on a college campus, rather than chatting up some randoms at the bus station.
> 
> 
> 
> HOW TO LOSE A GUY IN 10 DAYS?


never heard of that

i did watch friends with benefits last night


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Ava said:


> never heard of that
> 
> i did watch friends with benefits last night



so weird that mila kunis and ashton kutcher both did a film with that exact plot, and now they are married


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> so weird that mila kunis and ashton kutcher both did a film with that exact plot, and now they are married


did u see her lesbian scene in black swan?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Ava said:


> did u see her lesbian scene in black swan?



of course I've seen black swan. I want to see Mother, too


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> of course I've seen black swan. I want to see Mother, too


my my zatch, ur so cultured :blu


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

you must have had a cool experience with black swan because you would have been able to critique the choreography


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> you must have had a cool experience with black swan because you would have been able to critique the choreography


ehhhh, it wasn't my genre of dance tho

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Ava said:


> ehhhh, it wasn't my genre of dance tho



But you were more informed than the average viewer. WHAT ABOUT STEP UP OR BRING IT ON


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> But you were more informed than the average viewer. WHAT ABOUT STEP UP OR BRING IT ON


havent seen those movies but if u wanna know a dance movie that i saw

it was _you got served_


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Ava said:


> havent seen those movies but if u wanna know a dance movie that i saw
> 
> it was _you got served_



looks terrible.

you should make an ITT post a video of yourself dancing, and master dancer ava will critique you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

DA TRUE QUEEN, @Shizune 


(but i'm guessing you appreciate björk.)


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> that's not legal in the states, and i'm not risking getting hit with a fine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> that's not legal in the states, and i'm not risking getting hit with a fine.


so much for being the land of the free

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 10, 2018)

Years back i tried to do a prototype wwe game with mix results. Now after going over some of my old games ive found the right set up to make a wwe game work. But should it be a modern WWE game or WWF vs WCW theme


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>



verlass mich woonen bij u, und ik vil torent dooen 

that was horrible dutch and i laugh


----------



## Aries (Feb 10, 2018)

Bullet Club vs NWO


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> *verlass mich* woonen bij u, *und* ik *vil* torent dooen
> 
> that was horrible dutch and i laugh



> calling that Dutch

The bolded ain't even Dutch.
Leaving 6 words, 3 of which you misspelled.
I'd argue that "u" doesn't really fit either, but eh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > calling that Dutch
> 
> The bolded ain't even Dutch.
> Leaving 6 words, 3 of which you misspelled.
> I'd argue that "u" doesn't really fit either, but eh.



I was too lazy to look the words up in a dictionary, so I used my German and hoped for the best


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

don't show didi that post. he'll laugh at me 

ALSO. "indifferent member" but you took the time to correct my dutch.  we're best buds.


----------



## Didi (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> that's not legal in the states, and i'm not risking getting hit with a fine.




>the absolute state of americucks

yikes


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> don't show didi that post. he'll laugh at me
> 
> ALSO. "indifferent member" but you took the time to correct my dutch.  we're best buds.



"took the time"

I'll just let you believe that. 

@Didi 
Zatch wants you to laugh at him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> verlass mich woonen bij u, und ik vil torent dooen
> 
> that was horrible dutch and i laugh




YIKES

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> "took the time"
> 
> I'll just let you believe that.
> 
> ...





Didi said:


> YIKES



YOU TWO ARE BULLIES. REMEMBER THAT BULLY FROM AUSTRALIA


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

to be clear, the guy in the red was the victim of systematic bullying and snapped


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

i don't support violence


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> YOU TWO ARE BULLIES. REMEMBER THAT BULLY FROM AUSTRALIA



How is it bullying if I helped you get noticed by your senpai ?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> How is it bullying if I helped you get noticed by your senpai ?



didi is not my senpai 

he didn't let me join the olc

is the dutch word for nipples also "breast warts"? so gross


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> didi is not my senpai
> 
> he didn't let me join the olc
> 
> is the dutch word for nipples also "breast warts"? so gross



He protected your innocence.

> breast warts
Nipples would be tepels.

> warts


----------



## Didi (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> YOU TWO ARE BULLIES. REMEMBER THAT BULLY FROM AUSTRALIA


----------



## Didi (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> didi is not my senpai
> 
> he didn't let me join the olc
> 
> is the dutch word for nipples also "breast warts"? so gross




what
first of all, you probably mean the UFC, not the OLC which I am not involved in


secondly
I did no such thing


----------



## Avito (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i don't support violence


Wow you are quoting gandhi

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> He protected your innocence.
> 
> > breast warts
> Nipples would be tepels.
> ...



strangeeeeee. it's breast warts in swedish/german/norwegian (probably danish, too). dutch got lucky switching that up.



Didi said:


> what
> first of all, you probably mean the UFC, not the OLC which I am not involved in
> 
> 
> ...



 i thought olc and ufc were the same thing


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> strangeeeeee. it's breast warts in swedish/german/norwegian (probably danish, too). dutch got lucky switching that up.



We the best.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 10, 2018)

> We the best.

And then you remember negerzoen....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > We the best.
> 
> And then you remember negerzoen....



I bet those are tasty


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i thought olc and ufc were the same thing



one is urouge fan club, one is ohara library convo

they both have a lot of mutual members, but there are some people (like didi) who are exclusive to only one of them

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 10, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > We the best.
> 
> And then you remember negerzoen....




literally nothing wrong with it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I bet those are tasty



They are, yes.
Quite so even.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 10, 2018)

The land of the free lambs


----------



## Stelios (Feb 10, 2018)

You are free to do what they tell you


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 10, 2018)

Didi said:


> literally nothing wrong with it





For me they'll always be called negerzoen, cause that's the name I'm used to and I have no clue what they changed it too.
But I get the change.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> They are, yes.
> Quite so even.



I REALLY enjoy apekoppen and griotten. i need to order more


----------



## Shizune (Feb 10, 2018)

Nah sorry buh-yerk is weird as hell, I can't get into her music at all

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I REALLY enjoy apekoppen and griotten. i need to order more



I had to google both lol.... >..>


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I had to google both lol.... >..>



do you not like licorice or candy? 



Shizune said:


> Nah sorry buh-yerk is weird as hell, I can't get into her music at all



wha about animal collective?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> do you not like licorice or candy?



I do, I just never look at the names for stuff.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I do, I just never look at the names for stuff.



do you like those two? or you -only- indulge in salty licorice, like didi. mugen likes the sweet stuff. i like both.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> do you like those two? or you -only- indulge in salty licorice, like didi. mugen likes the sweet stuff. i like both.



I pretty much like all of it, with few exceptions.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I pretty much like all of it, with few exceptions.





what are these exceptions? educate me more on dutch candy


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> what are these exceptions? educate me more on dutch candy



Can't say I can think of those exceptions right now. 

As for Dutch candy...I wouldn't even know where to start. 
I figured most of it wasn't just Dutch.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 10, 2018)

Now I'm just sitting here remembering the good ol' days of going to the candystore...

Apparently those now have gone online as well...

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Now I'm just sitting here remembering the good ol' days of going to the candystore...
> 
> Apparently those now have gone online as well...



I know they still have them in Sweden. You go to the store, and get the scooper and make your bag.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I know they still have them in Sweden. You go to the store, and get the scooper and make your bag.



Don't forget eating a few along the way. 
I miss 5 cent candy.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Don't forget eating a few along the way.
> I miss 5 cent candy.





me too. i'm craving making a bag of candy right now.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> me too. i'm craving making a bag of candy right now.



*check site*

> no smurfs
> no kikkertjes

Pfffft.

At least they have those strawberries.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> *check site*
> 
> > no smurfs
> > no kikkertjes
> ...



these things? 



smurfs are depressing because you are eating smurfs


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> these things?
> 
> 
> 
> smurfs are depressing because you are eating smurfs



Yeah those. 

> smurfs are depressing

B-but they taste so good.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 10, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Now I'm just sitting here remembering the good ol' days of going to the candystore...
> 
> Apparently those now have gone online as well...

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 10, 2018)

Superman said:


>


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Yeah those.
> 
> > smurfs are depressing
> 
> B-but they taste so good.



I don't think I've ever had the frogs. Are they apple or lime? i should pick up a bag of them and the smurfs next time at the store. i know they sell them.


----------



## Aries (Feb 10, 2018)

The fact @Platinum is not making a halo game is a crime within itself


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I don't think I've ever had the frogs. Are they apple or lime? i should pick up a bag of them and the smurfs next time at the store. i know they sell them.



Google says passionfruit. 

You should try them, yes. 
Smurfs too.
Just so you know, red smurfs are better than white ones.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 10, 2018)

Debating this with friend. Nintendo has mario, xbox has master chief but who who is sonys true mascot?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Google says passionfruit.
> 
> You should try them, yes.
> Smurfs too.
> Just so you know, red smurfs are better than white ones.



WHAT? THE FROGS ARE PASSION FRUIT? I LOVE THAT FLAVOR. definitely going to purchase them.



Aries said:


> Debating this with friend. Nintendo has mario, xbox has master chief but who who is sonys true mascot?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

*18. Smurfs*
There will always be that one jackass on the road trip who snatches the raspberry and blueberry flavors out of the bag and leaves everything else. Hand him this bag of slightly oversized, Smurf-shaped Gold-Bears and enjoy the silence as he gnaws his way through them. Keep any Chex Mix out of his reach as well, because you know he'll steal all the bagel chips while you're not looking.

waffles caught in flagrante


----------



## Aries (Feb 10, 2018)

Alot of those characters in that game are 3rd party

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> WHAT? THE FROGS ARE PASSION FRUIT? I LOVE THAT FLAVOR. definitely going to purchase them.



That's what google tells me. 

All this candy talk has made me nostalgic...
And made me realize I turned out quite good considering my childhood friends..... >_______>


----------



## Aries (Feb 10, 2018)

My money is on ratchet and clank minus ps1 its been on every sony system plus has the most games out of the bunch. But i keep hearing its kratos or nathan drake


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That's what google tells me.
> 
> All this candy talk has made me nostalgic...
> And made me realize I turned out quite good considering my childhood friends..... >_______>



this sounds like story time with waffles 






GIVE IT TO US, WAFFLES. WHAT HAPPENED WITH YOUR FRIENDS


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Aries said:


> My money is on ratchet and clank minus ps1 its been on every sony system plus has the most games out of the bunch. But i keep hearing its kratos or nathan drake



make a poll in the cb.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> *18. Smurfs*
> There will always be that one jackass on the road trip who snatches the raspberry and blueberry flavors out of the bag and leaves everything else. Hand him this bag of slightly oversized, Smurf-shaped Gold-Bears and enjoy the silence as he gnaws his way through them. Keep any Chex Mix out of his reach as well, because you know he'll steal all the bagel chips while you're not looking.
> 
> waffles caught in flagrante



Yes, I am that one jackass.
All red smurfs belong to me.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> this sounds like story time with waffles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not much of a story lol.
Just the amount of shit we did and never were arrested for is all...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> make a poll in the cb.



Ill let ava do it for me.  i cant step to any other section minus the mafio section


----------



## Aries (Feb 10, 2018)

The super nintendo was better then the sega genesis

Reactions: Agree 1 | Old 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Aries said:


> Ill let ava do it for me.  i cant step to any other section minus the mafio section



EXPAND YOUR HORIZON. you could be the next king of the cb. you have the chops. i will support you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Not much of a story lol.
> Just the amount of shit we did and never were arrested for is all...



Spray painting? kicking old ladies? riding your motorbikes over tulips? throwing eggs off of windmills? eating all the aged gouda before it went to market?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Spray painting? kicking old ladies? riding your motorbikes over tulips? throwing eggs off of windmills? eating all the aged gouda before it went to market?



Nah...
More things like petty theft, theft, shoplifting, whatever you call selling stolen goods, breaking and entering, vandalism and terrorism.
Last one I'm not sure if accurate, but it's the closest thing I can think of that fits.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 10, 2018)

My childhood


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Nah...
> More things like petty theft, theft, shoplifting, whatever you call selling stolen goods, breaking and entering, vandalism and terrorism.
> Last one I'm not sure if accurate, but it's the closest thing I can think of that fits.





this is not what i expected. expect the unexpected. like wow. 

terrorism how


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> this is not what i expected. expect the unexpected. like wow.
> 
> terrorism how



Tell me about it....

Lets just say there was a bomb and a mosque.
I was partially aware of the former, only realized the latter when they went there.
Luckily they were idiots and it didn't go as they planned.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

WTF WHY IS NO ONE ELSE HERE? THIS IS SOME OF THE MOST AMAZING CONVO CONFESSIONS IN A LONG TIME. WAFFLES, A BOMB, A MOSQUE, A THIEF, A VANDAL... NO ONE IS LOVING THIS????????


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

Wtf

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> WTF WHY IS NO ONE ELSE HERE? THIS IS SOME OF THE MOST AMAZING CONVO CONFESSIONS IN A LONG TIME. WAFFLES, A BOMB, A MOSQUE, A THIEF, A VANDAL... NO ONE IS LOVING THIS????????



Vandalism one was nice though.
Got even called into the police station for that one.
Nothing says one-way window like cops putting you in an empty room with a mirror.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

and this is why you didn't go to university! i have so many thoughts right now, waffles. you are one of my top 5 members now


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

I had no idea mr waffles and his squad were a bunch of crimimals


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> and this is why you didn't go to university! i have so many thoughts right now, waffles. you are one of my top 5 members now



This has nothing to do with university lol.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> This has nothing to do with university lol.



I figured this happened when you graduated high school. you fell in with the wrong crowd. got picked up by the police and decided to reform your life. now you are making six figures at a job you hate, but it's good money. you're a decent citizen, but you still pine for those days of freedom, of adventure, of adrenaline, hence why you've decided to play mafia and let your wicked ego unleash chaos

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I figured this happened when you graduated high school. you fell in with the wrong crowd. got picked up by the police and decided to reform your life. now you are making six figures at a job you hate, but it's good money. you're a decent citizen, but you still pine for those days of freedom, of adventure, of adrenaline, hence why you've decided to play mafia and let your wicked ego unleash chaos



Those things happened from early teens to late teens.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Those things happened from early teens to late teens.



holy shit, encore. this reminds me of how some serial killers start at 15/16. this is shocking stuff, waffles lol.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> holy shit, encore. this reminds me of how some serial killers start at 15/16. this is shocking stuff, waffles lol.



Kids do stupid things.
Lots of stupid things....

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

the innocent NFers are the scumlords in real life

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 10, 2018)

Ava said:


> the innocent NFers are the scumlords in real life



Why do you think I'm so innocent now ?
I already had the wild days, so only innocence is left.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Maybe it's also how sociologists are saying current gen is having less sex/drugs because they are worried about how their reputation is cemented on social media and how this affects jobs/college admissions. whereas waffles was a teenager in an era pre computers.

i like this hypothesis

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Why do you think I'm so innocent now ?
> I already had the wild days, so only innocence is left.


so there's hope for me one day?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 10, 2018)

Ava said:


> so there's hope for me one day?



One day, Ava, you will be innocence personified. 

One day....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

@Underworld Broker 

waffles has shared his past with us

is there anything from your past i need to know about? 

you better have been a good girl when you were younger OR ELSE

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Feb 10, 2018)

Ava said:


> waffles has shared his past with us



Part of*

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Ava said:


> @Underworld Broker
> 
> waffles has shared his past with us
> 
> ...



"oh yeah, i used to be really into cannibalism with my partner. i'd cut off some his flesh and make some food for us both. but now i'm not into that as much. "

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> "oh yeah, i used to be really into cannibalism with my partner. i'd cut off some his flesh and make some food for us both. but now i'm not into that as much. "


*I WILL PUT HER ON MY IGNORE LIST IF THIS IS TRUE!!!*

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

UB right now is like:

"w-what lies shall I shall Avalon-sama??  "

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

@Melodie why don't you share with the class some of your execrable, fiendish history


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

melodie's fetish is rating my posts optimistic

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Ava said:


> melodie's fetish is rating my posts optimistic



you think that's all she's hiding?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> you think that's all she's hiding?


im sure melodie has plenty of dirt

but i dont care about melodie so 

UB on the other hand...im very curious to see what she's hiding


----------



## Melodie (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @Melodie why don't you share with the class some of your execrable, fiendish history


None of your concern

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Melodie (Feb 10, 2018)

I got someone to eat Balut after a bet as a punishment, that's probably worse than anything you guys have done in your lives.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

i regret googling that

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Aries (Feb 10, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkk 

  


whats her name


----------



## Aries (Feb 10, 2018)

Ava said:


> fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sojin from Girls day

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

Aries said:


> Sojin from Girls day



fuck asian women drive me crazy, there's only one option left


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Melodie said:


> I got someone to eat Balut after a bet as a punishment, that's probably worse than anything you guys have done in your lives.



I KNOW WHAT BALUT IS


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 10, 2018)

Ava said:


> @Underworld Broker
> 
> waffles has shared his past with us
> 
> ...



 She is the daughter of a mobster...if she told you her past you would have to be killed.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

Superman said:


> She is the daughter of a mobster...if she told you her past you would have to be killed.


oh thats fine


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 10, 2018)

Ava said:


> oh thats fine



Not to me. I like you.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

Superman said:


> Not to me. I like you.


didnt you try getting me banned for a year?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 10, 2018)

@Aries the mascot for ps to me now would be the ps2. Should have been Crash. Could have been spyral. But they both crash and burned.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 10, 2018)

Ava said:


> didnt you try getting me banned for a year?



 No.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aries (Feb 10, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Aries the mascot for ps to me now would be the ps2. Should have been Crash. Could have been spyral. But they both crash and burned.



I see what you did there at the end. No doubt crash was the mascot in ps1 days but by ps2 no longer the case. I feel ratchet is underated in the grand scheme of sony's hierarchy. Kratos is likely its mascot based. It has the 2nd amount of games under sonys umbrella and appeared in many cross overs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Superman said:


> Not to me. I like you.



I didn't expect this level of love and friendship from bad-back Superman.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I didn't expect this level of love and friendship from bad-back Superman.


when are you going to remove your invisibility? i want to stalk you 24/7

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Platinum (Feb 10, 2018)

Aries said:


> The fact @Platinum is not making a halo game is a crime within itself



Its always something possible down the road.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 10, 2018)

Aries said:


> I see what you did there at the end. No doubt crash was the mascot in ps1 days but by ps2 no longer the case. I feel ratchet is underated in the grand scheme of sony's hierarchy. Kratos is likely its mascot based. It has the 2nd amount of games under sonys umbrella and appeared in many cross overs



 Kratos? Naw, he also fell off when his 3rd game came out. The PS was just chalk full of so much titles that no one is that it mascot. They are all B tier. While with Nintendo you have

*Kingpin tier*
Mario

*A tier*
Link
Samus
Sonic?
Bowser
Peach
Zelda
Ganon
Kirby

*B tier*
Luigi
Fox
Falcon
Yoshida
Donky Kong
Wario
Etc etc



His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I didn't expect this level of love and friendship from bad-back Superman.



 My back has been recovered for a couple of weeks now....also did you and Sin fuse or something?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 10, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Its always something possible down the road.



Its a big franchise that hasnt really been done here. I believe your the perfect host for it since you know the lore more than any host here. So much potiential


Superman said:


> Kratos? Naw, he also fell off when his 3rd game came out. The PS was just chalk full of so much titles that no one is that it mascot. They are all B tier. While with Nintendo you have
> 
> *Kingpin tier*
> Mario
> ...



Nintendo has more star power then playstation. Considering how long its been out its a given. Kratos may not be as big as some of those nintendo game characters but in the sony sphere of exclusives which character is as well known as Kratos? only Nathan Drake really comes close and he was introduced in the ps3 era. 

People know Kratos more then they know of ratchet and clank, jak and daxter, Sly cooper, infamous, killzone/resistance etc.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

@His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna 

alright we need to plot

my goal is to get 50 points to get my own section

i _think_ im gonna win that potw contest so that's 7 points

gonna get 1 point for doing those reading critiques (and got 1 point last week), so that hopefully will put me at 9 points by monday

but thats not enough


----------



## Shizune (Feb 10, 2018)

_Ya see silly rabbit...
To be the queen of RAP..._


----------



## Shizune (Feb 10, 2018)

_Ya gotta sell RECORDS!
Ya gotta get PLAQUES!_


----------



## Aries (Feb 10, 2018)

Ava said:


> fuck asian women drive me crazy, there's only one option left



They're out to get you, better leave while you can
Don't want to be a boy, you want to be a man
You want to stay alive, better do what you can
So beat it, just beat it

You have to show them that you're really not scared
You're playin' with your life, this ain't no truth or dare
They'll kick you, then they beat you,
Then they'll tell you it's fair
So beat it, but you want to be bad
Just beat it, beat it, beat it, beat it
No one wants to be defeated
Showin' how funky and strong is your "fight"
It doesn't matter its wrong or right
Just beat it, beat it, beat it, beat it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tiger (Feb 10, 2018)

Aries said:


> My money is on ratchet and clank minus ps1 its been on every sony system plus has the most games out of the bunch. But i keep hearing its kratos or nathan drake



Sony never needed a big star to be the face of their franchise. They just make better consoles and better games for people not caught up in that argument.

Ratchet and Clank?
Kratos?
Nathan Drake?

[HASHTAG]#notmysony[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 10, 2018)

_Who lied and said you next?
Crying emojis in my group text
Stay in your bum ass duplex
It's Minaj, no group sex_


----------



## Legend (Feb 10, 2018)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Ava said:


> when are you going to remove your invisibility? i want to stalk you 24/7



maybe i will soon.



Superman said:


> My back has been recovered for a couple of weeks now....also did you and Sin fuse or something?



Yes, we are a couple now. Bow down. 



Ava said:


> @His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna
> 
> alright we need to plot
> 
> ...



Can I transfer my points to you? If Gina quit, can't you use his points?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> maybe i will soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I already got it covered, the section should be up by tomorrow


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Ava said:


> I already got it covered, the section should be up by tomorrow





that was fast

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> that was fast


Perks of having friends in high places


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Ava said:


> Perks of having friends in high places



and which nomenclature have you elected? Emperor? Conqueror? Divine Ruler?


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 10, 2018)

Sony mascot is the controller

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> and which nomenclature have you elected? Emperor? Conqueror? Divine Ruler?


not sure, still deciding on the section name 

what do you suggest


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Ava said:


> not sure, still deciding on the section name
> 
> what do you suggest



i'll think of one

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i'll think of one


thats why ull be my future wife

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 10, 2018)

Ava said:


> @Underworld Broker
> 
> waffles has shared his past with us
> 
> ...





Ava said:


> UB right now is like:
> 
> "w-what lies shall I shall Avalon-sama??  "





Ava said:


> UB on the other hand...im very curious to see what she's hiding



None of your concern 





Superman said:


> She is the daughter of a mobster...



Never said that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> None of your concern



you love asking questions about me though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 10, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Never said that



 You never denied it.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> "oh yeah, i used to be really into cannibalism with my partner. i'd cut off some his flesh and make some food for us both. but now i'm not into that as much. "



No  



Ava said:


> you love asking questions about me though



Anything forum related doesn't count 





Superman said:


> You never denied it.



I said I don't know about the "mobster-dad"

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Anything forum related doesn't count



you can ask me personal stuff as well

just not on NF


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 10, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I said I don't know about the "mobster-dad"



 Again....not denying.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 10, 2018)

Ava said:


> you can ask me personal stuff as well
> 
> just not on NF



Good to know 



Superman said:


> Again....not denying.



I'm not the daughter of a mobster

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 10, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm not the daughter of a mobster



 But you just said you don't know.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

all these tsundere peeps up in mafia

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 10, 2018)

Superman said:


> But you just said you don't know.



I don't know if I am, but if I had to answer that i'd say I'm not (as of current knowledge)


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

@Underworld Broker HAST DU DARK GESEHEN?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @Underworld Broker HAST DU DARK GESEHEN?



Who/what?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Who/what?



gurl, das ist die deutschsprachige Fernsehserie! SIE IST SEHR BELIEBT.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> gurl, das ist die deutschsprachige Fernsehserie! SIE IST SEHR BELIEBT.



I don't have Netflix to watch it, nor am I watching tv tbh

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I don't have Netflix to watch it, nor am I watching tv tbh



i want to start it


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i want to start it



Then do it if you wanna see it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

oh right i still gotta vocaroo the vak story for ub


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Ava said:


> oh right i still gotta vocaroo the vak story for ub



When you pretended to be him?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> When you pretended to be him?


yeah she wanted the tea

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

@Underworld Broker @His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna 

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1BzIdW2dTdc

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 10, 2018)

I'll listen to it in the morning

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'll listen to it in the morning



I'M LISTENING TO IT NOW. BAD FRIEND

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

now cubey is no longer with us. 

and vak was burned by bacon

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> now cubey is no longer with us.
> 
> and vak was burned by bacon


rip to the pajeet kings

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I'M LISTENING TO IT NOW. BAD FRIEND



I'm not sober and can't listen to anything atm lol


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm not sober and can't listen to anything atm lol



what did you get drunk off of?



Ava said:


> rip to the pajeet kings



luckily we still have @Mohit and @JoJo

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

drunk at 3 am

uh oh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

jojo never posts anymore, such a shame, he was one of my favourites

feels like everyone is leaving NF and i dont understand why


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> now cubey is no longer with us.



 what happened to cubey!?!?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Ava said:


> jojo never posts anymore, such a shame, he was one of my favourites
> 
> feels like everyone is leaving NF and i dont understand why



Don't you have him on discord or social media or whatever? you never asked him why? he told me he's bored and nothing is interesting on nf lately, which is exactly what itachi said, too. CONSPIRACY. it seems like when gina left he sucked the enthusiasm out of them + zeno, babby, and larcher (larcher broke his pc, so it might be that lol)


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Superman said:


> what happened to cubey!?!?



he decided to stop posting in the middle of january. might be because of his new job. might be something else.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> what did you get drunk off of?



Vodka and some cherry whatever the fuck it was drink 

Not completely drunk though

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Don't you have him on discord or social media or whatever? you never asked him why? he told me he's bored and nothing is interesting on nf lately, which is exactly what itachi said, too. CONSPIRACY. it seems like when gina left he sucked the enthusiasm out of them + zeno, babby, and larcher (larcher broke his pc, so it might be that lol)


yeah i have him on discord and snap and no i didnt ask him why 

but yeah it seems like we got a different member losing interest in NF everyday

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Ava said:


> yeah i have him on discord and snap and no i didnt ask him why
> 
> but yeah it seems like we got a new member losing interest in NF everyday



it is sad. i've only been here two months, so it'd be more sad with people unexpectedly leaving without saying why if you've been chatting with them for a year or something.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

i mean I _could_ easily fix the activity issue in the CB if i wanted to, but i wont until they give me a green name

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> ok wad.



if you're good at something, never do it for free


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

looks like u tagging aiyanah started all of this zatch


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Ava said:


> looks like u tagging aiyanah started all of this zatch



@Shizune 



Ava said:


> if you're good at something, never do it for free



 why do you keep playing mafia games when you know you won't get the mvp points


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @Shizune
> 
> 
> 
> why do you keep playing mafia games when you know you won't get the mvp points



mafia comparison doesnt work cuz the mafia will still be prosperous and active if i dont post in it

but the CB will die if i dont post in it

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Ava said:


> mafia comparison doesnt work cuz the mafia will still be prosperous and active if i dont post in it
> 
> but the CB will die if i dont post in it



you know it's bad when luc and nighty are spamming a thread


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> you know it's bad when luc and nighty are spamming a thread


they are now?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Ava said:


> they are now?



i was going to make a cb activity thread, saw theirs, and left the section lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i was going to make a cb activity thread, saw theirs, and left the section lol


ive had Downtown Konoha minimized for the last 5 days now, i only go in there when someone gives me a notification directing me to a CB thread

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Ava said:


> ive had Downtown Konoha minimized for the last 5 days now, i only go in there when someone gives me a notification directing me to a CB thread



I SWEAR there is mass depression infecting everyone


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I SWEAR there is mass depression infecting everyone


oh well, its the staff's problem 

not ours


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

also i have a specific reason for my actions but i cant say cuz everything i say in here is monitored by one member


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Ava said:


> also i have a specific reason for my actions but i cant say cuz everything i say in here is monitored by one member



where's the spooky rating when you need it


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

I should sign up for either clash of the hosts or cinemafia


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> where's the spooky rating when you need it


its not spooky, turns me out that i get stalked tbh

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## JoJo (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Don't you have him on discord or social media or whatever? you never asked him why? he told me he's bored and nothing is interesting on nf lately, which is exactly what itachi said, too. CONSPIRACY. it seems like when gina left he sucked the enthusiasm out of them + zeno, babby, and larcher (larcher broke his pc, so it might be that lol)


I mean, it's been awhile that I've said that, but also my classes started. Not that I've been studying all that much but I've also been playing more vidya lately/doing other useless shit than NF. The reason why I've been doing it over NF isn't that I dropped it for disc but cause NF has actually been getting less interesting then most of the people I care to talk to/engage with are hardly posting and I don't care enough to craft new dynamics with people I don't share all that much in common with that also aren't entertaining 

I'm also not as active on disc as I usually was either  

Idk, nf it just less fun in last month or so.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

Get ready for the new section Avalon's Harem House guys

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

@JoJo trin approved it, dont rate my post optimistic

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

JoJo said:


> I mean, it's been awhile that I've said that, but also my classes started. Not that I've been studying all that much but I've also been playing more vidya lately/doing other useless shit than NF. The reason why I've been doing it over NF isn't that I dropped it for disc but cause NF has actually been getting less interesting then most of the people I care to talk to/engage with are hardly posting and I don't care enough to craft new dynamics with people I don't share all that much in common with that also aren't entertaining
> 
> I'm also not as active on disc as I usually was either
> 
> Idk, nf it just less fun in last month or so.



yeah, i think it's because i started to post during christmas vacation, and i'm not used to how the forum is doing the rest of the year. 



Ava said:


> Get ready for the new section Avalon's Harem House guys



i was still thinking of a name


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> yeah, i think it's because i started to post during christmas vacation, and i'm not used to how the forum is doing the rest of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> i was still thinking of a name


now i will be able to stalk to whenever i want, ur invisibility powers will be useless on me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Shizune (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @Shizune



Lmfao I fucking told you about him! I'm telling you, I don't forget _anything _when it comes to people making homophobic comments.

I'm just gonna repeat what I always say: if you're out here writing paragraphs about what other people like to do sexually, you're a weirdo. Why are you out here giving your opinions that nobody asked for about things that are none of your business? Watch _your _man, then you should watch _your _mouth. I'ma stay on that dick, and you're gonna stay bitter about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 10, 2018)

Also one of the dead giveaways that a dude is weird about gay people is when he constantly calls other men things like "brother." I could get deep into how they _need _other men to be a certain way so they can call them "brother" and whatnot, but I ain't got the time right now. I just got off work and I'm just charging my phone before I head to the gym so I can keep my ass fat and keep getting dicked down all week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

zatch always instigating stuff in this chat

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

> before I head to the gym so I can keep my ass fat and keep getting dicked down all week.



this is a pretty badass quote tbh


----------



## Legend (Feb 10, 2018)

I found a lil kim gif nitty would like but i lost it


----------



## Shizune (Feb 10, 2018)

Ava said:


> zatch always instigating stuff in this chat



Nah Zatch owed it to me because I said awhile back that I remembered Aiyanah being outspokenly homophobic and Zatch tried to disagree with me. Or wait was that you? All I remember is someone posting a fanclub link from like 2011 and me being like nah I still remember when I remember.

Imagine leaning over your computer alone in the dark to scrawl your bitter talons across the keyboard writing paragraphs about what other people like to do sexually. Imagine thinking your opinion on their sexual preferences was somehow relevant or contributive. I just...


----------



## Shizune (Feb 10, 2018)

Legend said:


> I found a lil kim gif nitty would like but i lost it



I looove Lil Kim. I'm getting a Lil Kim tattoo this year.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Nah Zatch owed it to me because I said awhile back that I remembered Aiyanah being outspokenly homophobic and Zatch tried to disagree with me. Or wait was that you? All I remember is someone posting a fanclub link from like 2011 and me being like nah I still remember when I remember.
> 
> Imagine leaning over your computer alone in the dark to scrawl your bitter talons across the keyboard writing paragraphs about what other people like to do sexually. Imagine thinking your opinion on their sexual preferences was somehow relevant or contributive. I just...


drag him sis


----------



## Shizune (Feb 10, 2018)

Lil Kim has one of the best discographies ever in rap, period.


----------



## Legend (Feb 10, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I looove Lil Kim. I'm getting a Lil Kim tattoo this year.


Found it buddy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 10, 2018)

Legend said:


> Found it buddy



Bitch that's from the song I just linked!!! TASTE!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

Though in all honesty if you want my advice, you shouldn't let any discriminatory comments on NF affect you.

Everyday I read a discrimination post that applies to me and I just ignore it tbh, lifes too short to get worked up over what a stranger on a cartoon website says about something that you can't control.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

just keep living a fabulous life and ignore the haters


----------



## Shizune (Feb 10, 2018)

Ava said:


> Though in all honesty if you want my advice, you shouldn't let any discriminatory comments on NF affect you.
> 
> Everyday I read a discrimination post that applies to me and I just ignore it tbh, lifes too short to get worked up over what a stranger on a cartoon website says about something that you can't control.



At the same time it's like, at what point do you speak up for what's right? I'm not exactly worked up, I just want to clearly state that people need to keep their sexual opinions to themselves and their significant others because it is not pertinent to _anyone else_.


----------



## Legend (Feb 10, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Bitch that's from the song I just linked!!! TASTE!!!


We were in sync


----------



## Shizune (Feb 10, 2018)

Like it's just so pompous and self-righteous. Literally not one single person on this planet cares what the fuck you think about their sexual preferences, mostly because it's completely out of our control anyways so what the actual fuck is your point?


----------



## Legend (Feb 10, 2018)

It believe its more of a cultural and religious stigma behind it. Some people are stuck in their ways. Thats my take on . My take is as long as you arent hurting anyone or yourself or its illegal do what you want.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

Shizune said:


> At the same time it's like, at what point do you speak up for what's right? I'm not exactly worked up, I just want to clearly state that people need to keep their sexual opinions to themselves and their significant others because it is not pertinent to _anyone else_.



Yeah but I wanna see you happy


----------



## Shizune (Feb 10, 2018)

Legend said:


> It believe its more of a cultural and religious stigma behind it. Some people are stuck in their ways. Thats my take on . My take is as long as you arent hurting anyone or yourself or its illegal do what you want.



Whatever their justification, people _need to learn to shut their mouths and mind their business_. Some people just have _awful _personalities where they constantly feel compelled to express their opinions about things that do not concern them whatsoever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Feb 10, 2018)

Legend said:


> It believe its more of a cultural and religious stigma behind it. Some people are stuck in their ways. Thats my take on . My take is as long as you arent hurting anyone or yourself or its illegal do what you want.



Lol.

My 86 year old grandpa is "stuck in his ways". People on the age group we're talking about are hatefully, and intentionally ignorant.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 10, 2018)

And I've always said my _biggest _pet peeve is people like Aiyanah who will smile in my face and claim not to have a problem with gay people, then turn _right around _and say things like "we'll see how long this mode of thinking lasts" in response to homosexuality being accepted. If you're stupid, don't be cowardly too. I'm so sick of you rats who hide in the woodwork for as long as you can because you're afraid to just tell people the truth. And Aiyanah isn't the only person who's gonna read this and know I'm talking to him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 10, 2018)

I'm a confrontational, petty, vindictive bitch. I'm trying to be better about that, but even on my worst day I've never had to lie in someone's face or be afraid of the consequences to my opinions.


----------



## Legend (Feb 10, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Lol.
> 
> My 86 year old grandpa is "stuck in his ways". People on the age group we're talking about are hatefully, and intentionally ignorant.


Thats a good point too. I was referring to the mindset being passed down generation to generation. But even that should change with the times.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 10, 2018)

And Jesus be growth and strength, because a few months ago I would have put Aiyanah on full personal blast right now. Be grateful I don't do that anymore and I'm keeping it on topic.


----------



## Legend (Feb 10, 2018)

In happier news I need this right now:


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

looks disgusting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 10, 2018)

Ava said:


> looks disgusting


YOU HAVE NO BALLS SIR


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

Legend said:


> YOU HAVE NO BALLS SIR


well duh im a girl


----------



## Legend (Feb 10, 2018)

What about this @Ava 


or


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

Legend said:


> What about this @Ava
> 
> 
> or


I'm to bed, I have to be up at 5 am for the gym. As my buddy @Shizune would say "gotta make my ass fat"

We can continue this discussion tomorrow if you would like.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (Feb 10, 2018)

Legend said:


> In happier news I need this right now:



I could have eaten that when I was 18...

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 10, 2018)

Tiger said:


> I could have eaten that when I was 18...


There There


----------



## Magic (Feb 10, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Also one of the dead giveaways that a dude is weird about gay people is when he constantly calls other men things like "brother." I could get deep into how they _need _other men to be a certain way so they can call them "brother" and whatnot, but I ain't got the time right now. I just got off work and I'm just charging my phone before I head to the gym so I can keep my ass fat and keep getting dicked down all week.



Elaborate? 

Mostly black people do that.
or 
Hulk Hogan / people lazy with names. 

Not sure what context this is.....


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Tiger said:


> I could have eaten that when I was 18...



you should have still had a good metabolism in your twenties 

and yeah, that was me, @Shizune. i dunno why i thought he wasn't homophobic. I found that quote I posted for you earlier from 2011, so I was surprised to see his essay today.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

also why is @Ava making his booty big when he hates big booties


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

does trinity really have a sig advertising another forum


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

????????????????

what is happening on this other forum LOL


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> also why is @Ava making his booty big when he hates big booties


it was a joke, i would never want a big booty


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> does trinity really have a sig advertising another forum


shes an admin there and im a supermod there


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

white wolf and gina are also supermods


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

message trin if u want more details about that other forum zatch, im off to bed

also i expect you to spam my new section a lot tomorrow once trinity creates it @His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

goodnight mafia convo, i love u all

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2018)

well not really, i only love a few of you tbh and im fond of some of you and hate 2 of you 

but that doesnt matter


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 10, 2018)

Ava said:


> shes an admin there and im a supermod there





Ava said:


> white wolf and gina are also supermods



this is exactly why I was LAUGHING. how preposterous for an admin to advertise another forum with her sig, then i see REZNOR + the people you mentioned all as mods. lololol. i thought i stepped into the twilight zone


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2018)

whomst’d


----------



## Legend (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Shizune (Feb 11, 2018)

cryingggg laughing


----------



## Shizune (Feb 11, 2018)

Okay no, I simply cannot do this anymore.

Someone here on this slime ass website has to know someone with the industry connections or the hacking skills to get me information about this god damn album.

I will deadass pay anyone who can get me info $200. I've reached my breaking point.


----------



## Katou (Feb 11, 2018)

Legend said:


> In happier news I need this right now:





Legend said:


> What about this @Ava
> 
> 
> or



What people in death row should order for their last meal

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Feb 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Okay no, I simply cannot do this anymore.
> 
> Someone here on this slime ass website has to know someone with the industry connections or the hacking skills to get me information about this god damn album.
> 
> I will deadass pay anyone who can get me info $200. I've reached my breaking point.


Is the album not finished? 
Zzz
zZz
zzZ


----------



## Shizune (Feb 11, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Is the album not finished?
> Zzz
> zZz
> zzZ



Sis there's like 3 albums worth of material at this point. The original lead single to this album is called No Frauds and came out a YEAR AGO. It was gonna be versatile tropical house, R&B and dancehall album with a bunch of singing and less rapping. She scrapped all that to release a "classic rap album" instead.

We know for sure she was missing gigs and events to stay in the studio working on the album day and night right up until the end of last year, and she hasn't been seen anywhere at all yet this year. At this point it's just a question of when she wants to release something because there's more than enough material.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 11, 2018)

How the album that was supposed to come out A YEAR AGO sounded:


How the new album will sound:


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 11, 2018)

Nikk unfortuantely was murdered in the tragic event known as shether. Sorry no one informed you sis

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Sis there's like 3 albums worth of material at this point. The original lead single to this album is called No Frauds and came out a YEAR AGO. It was gonna be versatile tropical house, R&B and dancehall album with a bunch of singing and less rapping. She scrapped all that to release a "classic rap album" instead.
> 
> We know for sure she was missing gigs and events to stay in the studio working on the album day and night right up until the end of last year, and she hasn't been seen anywhere at all yet this year. At this point it's just a question of when she wants to release something because there's more than enough material.



Woah, how much will it cost? 
Also she could have done 2 albums really by the sound of things. 

love tropical house ~_~


----------



## Shizune (Feb 11, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Woah, how much will it cost?
> Also she could have done 2 albums really by the sound of things.
> 
> love tropical house ~_~



At this point I don't think it's a question of money. Nicki is worth like $40 million, she owns her own studio and there's just about nobody that wouldn't work with her for free especially considering she regularly does free verses as favors.


She did this for free and it won best feature verse at the BET hip hop awards last year.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 11, 2018)

@RemChu do you like this?


That was the original direction for the album before she started over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> @RemChu do you like this?
> 
> 
> That was the original direction for the album before she started over.



Yeah good carribean chill music.


----------



## Magic (Feb 11, 2018)

Listened to the entire thing, I dig it. =]


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> do you like those two? or you -only- indulge in salty licorice, like didi. mugen likes the sweet stuff. i like both.




I never said only
I like both
dummy


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Don't forget eating a few along the way.
> I miss 5 cent candy.




wasn't 5 cents a fortune back in your day?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 11, 2018)

Happy Birthday, Didi.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 11, 2018)

Happy birthday @Didi  ~

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks Wolfi and Broki

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 11, 2018)

Happy Birthday Didster

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## poutanko (Feb 11, 2018)

Happy birthday Dodo ~

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 11, 2018)

Happy birthday didi

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 11, 2018)

Happy birthday Didi!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2018)

thx guys


----------



## Shizune (Feb 11, 2018)

Happy birthday DayDay

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 11, 2018)

Didi said:


> thx guys


A sound recommendation from the Doc for your birthday, enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 11, 2018)

Happy birthday, turbonerd

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Dr. White (Feb 11, 2018)

Bout to spam this thread with alot of 2000's bangers


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Dr. White (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Dr. White (Feb 11, 2018)

Such Goat along with Reptilia, Watch the vid!


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 11, 2018)

The above should have been on This Is Us


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 11, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Dr. White (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Dr. White (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Dr. White (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Dr. White (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Dr. White (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Dr. White (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Shizune (Feb 11, 2018)

^ the best 2000s song

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Shizune (Feb 11, 2018)

Bitch, this is a WHOLE song.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Dr. White (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Dr. White (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Dr. White (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Dr. White (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Dr. White (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Dr. White (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Dr. White (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Dr. White (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Dr. White (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Dr. White (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Dr. White (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Dr. White (Feb 11, 2018)

@His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 11, 2018)

@His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Dr. White (Feb 11, 2018)

last song, who can forget maroon 5's first hit! got this album for easter in 4th grade


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Dr. White (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Shizune (Feb 11, 2018)

As a white person: what's with white people and guitars?


----------



## Shizune (Feb 11, 2018)

Also what's with White people and those horrible no-concept music videos of them playing their guitar in a garage


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 11, 2018)

@Dr. White did you have to use multiple posts like that? Seriously?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 11, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Maybe I should just host another Mexican Standoff in the meantime?


Auto sign me if you do it. I want to try, it looks fun ~


----------



## poutanko (Feb 11, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Dr. White did you have to use multiple posts like that? Seriously?


Maybe he's drunk or it's actually not him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

Whats mexican stand off


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> Whats mexican stand off


----------



## poutanko (Feb 11, 2018)

@Platinum do not allow Ava to join Mexican Standoff 2. He will kill me N1 (or Didi will do it instead to frame Ava)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

Looks interesting


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

poutanko said:


> @Platinum do not allow Ava to join Mexican Standoff 2. He will kill me N1 (or Didi will do it instead to frame Ava)


I will kill you night 1 and there isnt anything you and plat can do to stop me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 11, 2018)

poutanko said:


> @Platinum do not allow Ava to join Mexican Standoff 2. He will kill me N1 (or Didi will do it instead to frame Ava)



I'll protect you. 


maybe

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> I will kill you night 1 and there isnt anything you and plat can do to stop me



inb4 in a mafia team with her

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> Looks interesting


NOOOOoooooo don't join. It's boring really really boring 

Oh wait

I can kill you too N1 

YEEEEESSSS join please, Ava-chan ~

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> inb4 in a mafia team with her



Cant wait till kill you after her then

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

poutanko said:


> NOOOOoooooo don't join. It's boring really really boring
> 
> Oh wait
> 
> ...


I DARE YOU TO TRY AND KILL ME

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> Cant wait till kill you after her then



Stop announcing this kinda stuff, people are gonna base their scumhunting on this kinda things


----------



## poutanko (Feb 11, 2018)

If Ava and me die, you all should lynch Didi

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> I DARE YOU TO TRY AND KILL ME



Hi there.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Stop announcing this kinda stuff, people are gonna base their scumhunting on this kinda things


 okay ill stop broki senpai

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Hi there.


Hey there buddy


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

poutanko said:


> If Ava and me die, you all should lynch Didi


This game is gonna be a disaster, I cant wait


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> Hey there buddy



You should totally sign up for that game.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You should totally sign up for that game.


I will when plat makes a sign up thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 11, 2018)

All of you should be auto signed 
Including Didi who's not even here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 11, 2018)

Thought ghost of Trin was on but it was just broki lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

poutanko said:


> All of you should be auto signed
> Including Didi who's not even here


I dont get the didi reference in your last few posts

Does he also wanna kill you as well?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 11, 2018)

poutanko said:


> All of you should be auto signed
> Including Didi who's not even here



Didi would probably sign up anyways lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

@White Wolf

I meant..the other one


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## White Wolf (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> @White Wolf
> 
> I meant..the other one


nah 

but you gotta admit


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> nah
> 
> but you gotta admit



Lets discuss something else, women have been rustling me too much lately 

How is ur day so far


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> Lets discuss something else, women have been rustling me too much lately
> 
> How is ur day so far


I'm okay.

 sneezed so hard rn my vision blurred, normal day. 


Hbu?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Thought ghost of Trin was on but it was just broki lol



THIS IS WHAT I THOUGHT, TOO. UB, you be looking like a Trinity FC member atm, mädchen.

@Didi, my bff, my lieverd, my schatje, my tigjer, gelukkige verjaardag. veel liefde. trouw met mij. ENJOY COOKING ON YOUR BIRTHDAY OR EATING AT RESTAURANTS AND ESCAPING MURDER ROOMS. 

@Dr. White, on one hand, I would like to murder you for making me go through all the pages with your 20 posts of songs, but on the other hand, I like the majority of the songs so

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I'm okay.
> 
> sneezed so hard rn my vision blurred, normal day.
> 
> ...



welcome back from your sabbatical.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> I dont get the didi reference in your last few posts
> 
> Does he also wanna kill you as well?


>You said you'd kill Broki N1
>Didi said he would kill Broki to frame you
>You changed your target to me
>He might as well


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I'm okay.
> 
> sneezed so hard rn my vision blurred, normal day.
> 
> ...


Lots of snow, but dont wanna go and shovel it

So im not gonna go to the library and just stay home

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> welcome back from your sabbatical.


Not back.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

poutanko said:


> >You said you'd kill Broki N1
> >Didi said he would kill Broki to frame you
> >You changed your target to me
> >He might as well


I see

Didi can frame me if he wants, ill even go along with his story and say i killed u even if i didnt

My only goal is to make sure u die

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 11, 2018)

Tfw i'm totally craving baklava atm


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> welcome back from your sabbatical.


?? He left?

Hes online everyday

Whatchu mean?


----------



## poutanko (Feb 11, 2018)

I want pineapple pizza with a lot of cheese


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 11, 2018)

or idk, maybe just smth with honey would be great rn


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

I want 10 chicken nuggets, medium fries and a coke


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> I see
> 
> Didi can frame me if he wants, ill even go along with his story and say i killed u even if i didnt
> 
> My only goal is to make sure u die


@Didi

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> Lets discuss something else, women have been rustling me too much lately
> 
> How is ur day so far



this sounds like ur crushing on someone from NF

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2018)

NF crushes are memes tho 

Then again I’m a cynical and cold-hearted soul, and I don’t even own a katana.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

W said:


> this sounds like ur crushing on someone from NF


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

W said:


> NF crushes are memes tho
> 
> Then again I’m a cynical and cold-hearted soul, and I don’t even own a katana.


You're really talented at reading people 

Its probably why youre so dangerous in mafia


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> ?? He left?
> 
> Hes online everyday
> 
> Whatchu mean?


Haven't been on majority of the week

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 11, 2018)

Being single is the best

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Not back.



 



Underworld Broker said:


> Tfw i'm totally craving baklava atm



I AM EATING SO MUCH HALVA. which is sort of like baklava, but not really. but i love sesame and honey. thank you for reading this message.



Ava said:


> ?? He left?
> 
> Hes online everyday
> 
> Whatchu mean?



ww is avoiding me then 



Ava said:


> I want 10 chicken nuggets, medium fries and a coke



that's not healthy



Underworld Broker said:


> or idk, maybe just smth with honey would be great rn



HONEY

we need a honey emote



poutanko said:


> I want pineapple pizza with a lot of cheese



BLUE CHEESE

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 11, 2018)

W said:


> Then again I’m a cynical and cold-hearted soul



Pfffffffffffffffft.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 11, 2018)

look at this baklava, so freakin great, i just ...


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> that's not healthy



But it is tasty.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I AM EATING SO MUCH HALVA. which is sort of like baklava, but not really. but i love sesame and honey. thank you for reading this message.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I eat mcdonakds everyday


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I AM EATING SO MUCH HALVA. which is sort of like baklava, but not really. but i love sesame and honey. thank you for reading this message.



haven't had halva since a few years, lol should maybe eat it someday again

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> I eat mcdonakds everyday



@His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna 
That you can call unhealthy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> But it is tasty.



I read this interview with a pathologist who does autopsies, and he was saying the dumb cliche, "WE ALL DIE. WE ALL LOOK THE SAME. LET US EAT AND DRINK WHAT WE WANT BECAUSE WE ALL END UP AS SLABS ON THIS OPERATING ROOM." 

i don't think mcdonalds tastes good. and they don't have sweet potato fries. 



Ava said:


> I eat mcdonakds everyday



 your "section" looks like a sticked topic in the cb. most disappointing thing ever.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> I eat mcdonakds everyday



aren't you getting tired of it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> You're really talented at reading people
> 
> Its probably why youre so dangerous in mafia



I have my moments. 
And then I’ll be completely off about someone. 
I think I don’t value innocence enough anymore but I am able to recognize malicious intent.



Mr. Waffles said:


> Pfffffffffffffffft.



I am 

I wasn’t always like this but things change


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> @His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna
> That you can call unhealthy.



Japan has a good McDonalds, but even then, you live in Canada and have so much good food around you. dumb ava is dumb


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 11, 2018)

W said:


> I am
> 
> I wasn’t always like this but things change



I ain't buying it.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> aren't you getting tired of it?


No


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

can we stop for a moment to think that gin spent 100 points on such a lame prize? like HOW lazy are the admins? this is supposed to be a section. 

wowzerz


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> No



Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Japan has a good McDonalds, but even then, you live in Canada and have so much good food around you. dumb ava is dumb


What if i tell you i also have cotton candy everyday


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Variety is the spice of life.



Alright ill try subway today for the first time

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> What if i tell you i also have cotton candy everyday



I'd wonder how are you still alive.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I ain't buying it.



I ain’t selling. :jaeorc

...for now.

Applying for a job in Sales @ Google.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

W said:


> I have my moments.
> And then I’ll be completely off about someone.
> I think I don’t value innocence enough anymore but I am able to recognize malicious intent.
> 
> ...


Well you were wrong when you said michelle was my dupe

But other then that i notice you're right about everything else you say about me 99% of the time 

Scary accuracy


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> What if i tell you i also have cotton candy everyday



That's fine. I eat ice cream/candy every day, too.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2018)

Jaeorc needs to be an emote.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> can we stop for a moment to think that gin spent 100 points on such a lame prize? like HOW lazy are the admins? this is supposed to be a section.
> 
> wowzerz


It's 50 points, and it's Ava's job to make it not suck.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'd wonder how are you still alive.


Good question, i eat unhealthy everyday and am still not fat


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

the forum is glitching for me. wad's avatar is hopping around the screen.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> It's 50 points, and it's Ava's job to make it not suck.



Gin bought it for him? Aren't prize points doubled if you are purchasing for someone else? Why doesn't he even get a different colored name? or sparkles? or everything? like normal mods? 100 POINTS. what a rip off i demand retributive justice. 



Ava said:


> Good question, i eat unhealthy everyday and am still not fat



metabolism


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> the forum is glitching for me. wad's avatar is hopping around the screen.


Chrome bug, not forum bug.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> the forum is glitching for me. wad's avatar is hopping around the screen.


Yooo i thought my computer was broken i was about to cry

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> Alright ill try subway today for the first time



Get bacon on your sandwich, it makes it so much better  also eat a cookie, i love the raspberry-cheesecake flavored cookies

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 11, 2018)

W said:


> I ain’t selling. :jaeorc
> 
> ...for now.
> 
> Applying for a job in Sales @ Google.



I know you ain't selling, but I'm just saiyan'. 

Good luck ?
Can't tell if you think it's good or bad.
Hope you get the job either way.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Gin bought it for him? Aren't prize points doubled if you are purchasing for someone else? Why doesn't he even get a different colored name? or sparkles? or everything? like normal mods? 100 POINTS. what a rip off i demand retributive justice.
> 
> 
> 
> metabolism


We changed that. 

If he wanted sparkles he should've bought sparkles.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Get bacon on your sandwich, it makes it so much better  also eat a cookie, i love the raspberry-cheesecake flavored cookies


You want me to eat @baconbits ??

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> Good question, i eat unhealthy everyday and am still not fat



You like me then.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 11, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Maybe he's drunk or it's actually not him



Stop being a gremlin.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Old 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You like me then.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> We changed that.
> 
> If he wanted sparkles he should've bought sparkles.



BUT HE'S A MODERATOR OF A SECTION? why not get all the perks of a moderator? i don't like it, wolfie.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

he should at least get to change his name color


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

Zatch i cant see ur online status btw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You like me then.



i've learned so much about waffles in the past 17 hours.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> BUT HE'S A MODERATOR OF A SECTION? why not get all the perks of a moderator? i don't like it, wolfie.



Why you complaining ?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> Zatch i cant see ur online status btw

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> BUT HE'S A MODERATOR OF A SECTION? why not get all the perks of a moderator? i don't like it, wolfie.


And I don't like you, we're even.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i've learned so much about waffles in the past 17 hours.


I still think waffles is trolling

That mosque bomb story was too much

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Why you complaining ?



I was thinking of doing the 50 section thing someday; now i see it is a ripoff.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I know you ain't selling, but I'm just saiyan'.
> 
> Good luck ?
> Can't tell if you think it's good or bad.
> Hope you get the job either way.



What you’re saying is wrong but it’s ok for people to be wrong about stuff. 

Can’t personally relate to the feeling though. 

Thanks. But c’mon now, Jeroen. With our combined age we should have an infinite archive of wisdom more than these sprouts. 

>Good or bad.

Implying it’s not both.

Good because I’ll get paid more.
Bad because it’s still work. And more of it.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> No



i'd get tired of eating always the same

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> You want me to eat @baconbits ??



i said bacon and not baconbits


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

OH shit wad ur applying ti google?

Best of luck bro


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> I still think waffles is trolling
> 
> That mosque bomb story was too much



I'm not you lol.



His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I was thinking of doing the 50 section thing someday; now i see it is a ripoff.



Lol.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> i'd get tired of eating always the same


I talk to you everyday but i never get tired of you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Platinum (Feb 11, 2018)

I'll probably make the signup next week then, since it seems there is some interest.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> And I don't like you, we're even.





you've changed, wolfie.



Ava said:


> I still think waffles is trolling
> 
> That mosque bomb story was too much



When @Mr. Waffles Waffles was a teenager, it was the 70s. Historically, there wasn't Islamophobia like there is now, so I don't know why he would be in a group bombing a mosque. When did refugees start flooding into The Netherlands? War-torn, middle-eastern countries... history.. hmm.. waffles may be lying

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> Good question, i eat unhealthy everyday and am still not fat





Mr. Waffles said:


> You like me then.



Freaks.....lucky lucky freaks...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

Are zatch and white wolf having a break up in the middle of the thread?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 11, 2018)

W said:


> What you’re saying is wrong but it’s ok for people to be wrong about stuff.
> 
> Can’t personally relate to the feeling though.
> 
> ...



For someone who isn't selling, you seem to keep selling. 
Your follow up line is just you agreeing with me.

I tend to assume that, unlike me, most people actually want to work.
But you're right.
Should have known better, my bad.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> you've changed, wolfie.


You of all people should know that's incorrect.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> When @Mr. Waffles Waffles was a teenager, it was the 70s. Historically, there wasn't Islamophobia like there is now, so I don't know why he would be in a group bombing a mosque. When did refugees start flooding into The Netherlands? War-torn, middle-eastern countries... history.. hmm.. waffles may be lying



You know, I was gonna reply seriously, but like

> 70s

So, like, nah.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> For someone who isn't selling, you seem to keep selling.
> Your follow up line is just you agreeing with me.
> 
> I tend to assume that, unlike me, *most people actually want to work.*
> ...



most ppl r dumb as hell
there is a correlative relation


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

@w

Since u can read everyone, explain whats going on between WW and zatch

They sound like a couple that just had a divorce

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 11, 2018)

W said:


> most ppl r dumb as hell
> there is a correlative relation



This is something I can definitely agree with.
Although I tend to lean towards "all" instead of "most".


----------



## poutanko (Feb 11, 2018)

...Wad just called us sprouts

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> I talk to you everyday but i never get tired of you



cute

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 11, 2018)

poutanko said:


> ...Wad just called us sprouts



Bunnies eat sprouts. 

I'll just stop there.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You know, I was gonna reply seriously, but like
> 
> > 70s
> 
> So, like, nah.



I WAS MAKING COFFEE AND KIDDING.  obvs you are not someone from the 70s. and i know from austrian history, that 60-70s is when lots of european countries were importing workers from morroco and turkey. they were muslim, and yeah. i know there has been tension for a while. 

love me waffles


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 11, 2018)

i'm probably gonna make baklava next weekend

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> i'm probably gonna make baklava next weekend



@Stelios give this woman your grandmother's recipe


----------



## Baba (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @Stelios give this woman your grandmother's recipe



I could also ask my cousin, he made some last time we visited them, it was pretty good


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

So many subplots going on in this convo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I WAS MAKING COFFEE AND KIDDING.  obvs you are not someone from the 70s. and i know from austrian history, that 60-70s is when lots of european countries were importing workers from morroco and turkey. they were muslim, and yeah. i know there has been tension for a while.
> 
> love me waffles

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I could also ask my cousin, he made some last time we visited them, it was pretty good



Is your cousin Greek, though?!


----------



## poutanko (Feb 11, 2018)

Going to sleep now, good night peeps

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Going to sleep now, good night peeps



good night. sleep tight. don't let the wad and waffles bite you, sprout

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Going to sleep now, good night peeps


What third world country do you live in where its already time to sleep?

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> What third world country do you live in where its already time to sleep?



indonesia


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> indonesia


My condolences

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> good night. sleep tight. don't let the wad and waffles bite you, sprout



I don't bite! 



Ava said:


> What third world country do you live in where its already time to sleep?



Lol.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Is your cousin Greek, though?!



he isnt. but judging by how often he makes greek or typical turkey food, he could be

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

@White Wolf

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @White Wolf


Bye, Felicia.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> What third world country do you live in where its already time to sleep?


1:32 am dude

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2018)

i legit dont know whats going on with anyone on the forum on a personal level at all anymore and it feels p great tbh

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

@Underworld Broker, can you read  for me? It's like well past Deutsch C2 level, so much wordplay and austrian dialect. might need to pick up the french version


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

poutanko said:


> 1:32 am dude


1:32 pm here

Now we know we're 12 hours apart

So we now know when to lynch each other

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 11, 2018)

Btw. couscous in lettuce leaves tastes also good, though it's nothing i would make


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @Underworld Broker, can you read  for me? It's like well past Deutsch C2 level, so much wordplay and austrian dialect. might need to pick up the french version



isn't there an english version of that wiki page?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 11, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> isn't there an english version of that wiki page?



I think he meant the actual book.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 11, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I think he meant the actual book.



I know

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 11, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I know



I know you know.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 11, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You know, I was gonna reply seriously, but like
> 
> > 70s
> 
> So, like, nah.



 maybe he meant.....no nevermind.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I think he meant the actual book.



THERE'S A DUTCH VERSION. YOU CAN READ IT FOR ME

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> THERE'S A DUTCH VERSION. YOU CAN READ IT FOR ME



Why.. would I read it for you ?
And, even if I would, why would I pick the Dutch version lol.
I'd read the English version. 

@Underworld Broker 
I knew it was you who agreed before looking...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Why.. would I read it for you ?
> And, even if I would, why would I pick the Dutch version lol.
> I'd read the English version.
> 
> ...



there's no english version. the original german is very hard, like a pynchon novel. it's a hard book for native speakers. cry me. i do. 

ARE YOU SAYING YOU READ IN ENGLISH INSTEAD OF DUTCH? WTF IS THIS SAD CULTURAL HEGEMONY


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> THERE'S A DUTCH VERSION. YOU CAN READ IT FOR ME


Why arent you asking white wolf to read to you? Is your breakup that messy?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

WHite wolf and zatch break up and the first thing zatch does is ask white wolf's ex (waffles) to read to him

zatch is petty and messy af


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> there's no english version. the original german is very hard, like a pynchon novel. it's a hard book for native speakers. cry me. i do.
> 
> ARE YOU SAYING YOU READ IN ENGLISH INSTEAD OF DUTCH? WTF IS THIS SAD CULTURAL HEGEMONY



Pretty sure wiki said there was an English version and also they're doing a new English version coming it in 2019.

Yes, I read in English. 
I'm not seeing the problem.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> WHite wolf and zatch break up and the first thing zatch does is ask white wolf's ex (waffles) to read to him
> 
> zatch is petty and messy af



> listing me as an ex

Shows how little you know.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> Why arent you asking white wolf to read to you? Is your breakup that messy?





Ava said:


> WHite wolf and zatch break up and the first thing zatch does is ask white wolf's ex (waffles) to read to him
> 
> zatch is petty and messy af



WW doesn't know German or French or Dutch, though 

OH but he does know Russian. 2 bad he is ignoring me 



Mr. Waffles said:


> Pretty sure wiki said there was an English version and also they're doing a new English version coming it in 2019.
> 
> Yes, I read in English.
> I'm not seeing the problem.



i didn't look at the english page, only the german one lol. 

wait, so for real, if you read a novel, you end up picking something in english instead of reading something in dutch? people do that in scandi and in iceland but ehhh. i try to read in all my languages


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > listing me as an ex
> 
> Shows how little you know.



i sleep on your couch, yes


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

GITTA has been saying her translation has been done forever.

LOOK AT THIS

2007



2000000077777777!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i didn't look at the english page, only the german one lol.
> 
> wait, so for real, if you read a novel, you end up picking something in english instead of reading something in dutch? people do that in scandi and in iceland but ehhh. i try to read in all my languages



Lol.

Most of what I read is by American/English authors, why would I go with a translated version when I can just read it in the original language ?



His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i sleep on your couch, yes



Only WW gets my couch.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Lol.
> 
> Most of what I read is by American/English authors, why would I go with a translated version when I can just read it in the original language ?
> 
> ...



That is what I was afraid of you. You acting like the sad Yanks who only read Anglophone literature. you are performing auto-lobotomy! you are missing out on world literature! do the translations! read translations! sigh. i sob.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

@His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna 

I bet i can guess why white wolf is annoyed with you

Its very obvious actually


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> That is what I was afraid of you. You acting like the sad Yanks who only read Anglophone literature. you are performing auto-lobotomy! you are missing out on world literature! do the translations! read translations! sigh. i sob.



I'm gonna ignore the stupidity in there and just ask this..
Why should I read a translated version over the original ?


----------



## Legend (Feb 11, 2018)

Its been raining 4 days in a row. What is this Seattle?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm gonna ignore the stupidity in there and just ask this..
> Why should I read a translated version over the original ?



No, that's not what I mean. I'm saying many Americans/Brits only read literature written by Americans/Brits, ignoring all the other literature produced around the world. it sounds like you're saying you only read American/Brit literature, too, and that is shame because there is great stuff being written right now, and you are lucky because MUCH of what is written gets translated into Dutch, so you have access to it.



Ava said:


> @His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna
> 
> I bet i can guess why white wolf is annoyed with you
> 
> Its very obvious actually



pray tell


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> it sounds like you're saying you only read American/Brit literature



So, what you're saying is, is that as an American, you don't understand the meaning of "most".
Okay then.
Classic American education.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

@His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna 

*channels my inner Wad*

Theory 1: He is not a fan of all the chaos you have caused on NF lately.

Theory 2: Will keep to myself for now


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> @His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna
> 
> *channels my inner Wad*
> 
> ...



I have caused no chaos on NF 



Mr. Waffles said:


> So, what you're saying is, is that as an American, you don't understand the meaning of "most".
> Okay then.
> Classic American education.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> @His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna
> 
> *channels my inner Wad*
> 
> ...



Why even number them if you only have 1 ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava is an admin of his own section now. He has no need for logic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Why even number them if you only have 1 ?


Saving my trump card for later


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Ava is an admin of his own section now. He has no need for logic



He already had none before that.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Ava is an admin of his own section now. He has no need for logic


What section?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> Saving my trump card for later



You call it a trump card, I call it bs.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You call it a trump card, I call it bs.


Very clever waffles, trying to bait me to play my hand

I cannot be baited tho


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> Very clever waffles, trying to bait me to play my hand
> 
> I cannot be baited tho



I'm not baiting though.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> What section?





too much plot thickening going on today 

@Mr. Waffles, which languages did you study in school? French, German, and English?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> too much plot thickening going on today
> 
> @Mr. Waffles, which languages did you study in school? French, German, and English?


I commanded trinity on discord to destroy it


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @Mr. Waffles, which languages did you study in school? French, German, and English?



English from age 10 till 17.
I had one year of German and French.
I dropped those 2 first chance I got,

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> I commanded trinity on discord to destroy it



all those wasted points. 



Mr. Waffles said:


> English from age 10 till 17.
> I had one year of German and French.
> I dropped those 2 first chance I got,



Are you somewhat proficient in German and French, though?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> all those wasted points.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you somewhat proficient in German and French, though?


I didnt waste any points

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> I didnt waste any points


----------



## Tiger (Feb 11, 2018)

Happy birthday Didi

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

today has been too much for my heart


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

Your dad is so cute

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

Oh shit i didnt know it was ur bday

Happy birthday playboy @Didi

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Are you somewhat proficient in German and French, though?



Nope and nope.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 11, 2018)

Yeah happy Birthday @Didi you crazy Dutch bastard.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 11, 2018)

@Didi

Wishing you success in your upcoming endeavors this year. Have a greaaaat birthday man.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks for the kind words everyone

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

Didi said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone


Have you always had that avatar since day 1?


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> Have you always had that avatar since day 1?



nah I've had this since like what, 2014? 15 maybe? @corsair 


I've had mostly Simon avatars since like 2011 or something though
I used to get a lot of rep back in like 2007 and 2008 because a lot of people liked my Darkwing Duck set lol


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

Didi said:


> nah I've had this since like what, 2014? 15 maybe? @corsair
> 
> 
> I've had mostly Simon avatars since like 2011 or something though
> I used to get a lot of rep back in like 2007 and 2008 because a lot of people liked my Darkwing Duck set lol


I see 

Keep that current avatar forever tho, it defines you now


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> I see
> 
> Keep that current avatar forever tho, it defines you now




I'm planning to

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2018)

DDL's a bitch for not role assigning me Simon tbh @Dragon D. Luffy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 11, 2018)

Yeah, I only remember that and the darkwing duck.

Vegeta at one point?


----------



## corsair (Feb 11, 2018)

Didi said:


> nah I've had this since like what, 2014? 15 maybe? @corsair
> 
> 
> I've had mostly Simon avatars since like 2011 or something though
> I used to get a lot of rep back in like 2007 and 2008 because a lot of people liked my Darkwing Duck set lol


I think it was 2014

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

i kinda wanna steal Wad's avatar because it's so cool but idk how he would feel about that


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> i kinda wanna steal Wad's avatar because it's so cool but idk how he would feel about that



you'd be a badass, and everyone would think it's cool

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Yeah, I only remember that and the darkwing duck.
> 
> Vegeta at one point?




I've had a few Vegeta ones too yeah


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> you'd be a badass, and everyone would think it's cool


true, i shall take it by rights of conquest!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> true, i shall take it by rights of conquest!



The dichotomy between hardened viking with a hammer and the soft, delicate loli with a sword can be taken as a semiological expression for your true self. A wonderful juxtaposition! 



Didi said:


> I've had a few Vegeta ones too yeah



what are you eating for your birthday? do you like apekoppen? i feel like you're having a good day watching the olympics and eating snacks

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 11, 2018)

zatch just wants you to take a picture of what you're eating rn

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> i kinda wanna steal Wad's avatar because it's so cool but idk how he would feel about that


No.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> The dichotomy between hardened viking with a hammer and the soft, delicate loli with a sword can be taken as a semiological expression for your true self. A wonderful juxtaposition!
> 
> 
> 
> what are you eating for your birthday? do you like apekoppen? i feel like you're having a good day watching the olympics and eating snacks


i could never wear a loli with this manly avatar!

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> i could never wear a loli with this manly avatar!


No boners


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> The dichotomy between hardened viking with a hammer and the soft, delicate loli with a sword can be taken as a semiological expression for your true self. A wonderful juxtaposition!
> 
> 
> 
> what are you eating for your birthday? do you like apekoppen? i feel like you're having a good day watching the olympics and eating snacks



went to the chinese restaurant (chinese indonesian, like all dutch "chinese" restaurants) with my parents and grandma
don't really like apekoppen tbh
I'm not really a candy man anyway, not too fond of sweets, I'm more into hearty snacks, always have been

nah I didn't watch anything today, the 5km men speedskating was at 8 am so fuck that shit, I only got home yesterday at 5 am so miss me with that shit
gonna watch the 1500m women tomorrow tho cuz it's at 13:30

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

RemChu said:


> No.







Underworld Broker said:


> zatch just wants you to take a picture of what you're eating rn



u no me so well



Ava said:


> i could never wear a loli with this manly avatar!


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

now check out my profile cover guys


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 11, 2018)

chinese restaurant


----------



## Magic (Feb 11, 2018)

das scary doe

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Didi said:


> went to the chinese restaurant (chinese indonesian, like all dutch "chinese" restaurants) with my parents and grandma
> don't really like apekoppen tbh
> I'm not really a candy man anyway, not too fond of sweets, I'm more into hearty snacks, always have been
> 
> ...



yeah, i know you are a hearty snack lover 

glad you got some good food with your family 

i haven't been watching the olympics that much either, tbh. i just watched BABEL from 2006. did you ever see that?  misery porn at its finest


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> now check out my profile cover guys



This member limits who may view their full profile.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

forgive me wad, but VLAR THE BONELESS is the perfect avatar to wear when one is feeling fiesty 

take it as a compliment, you got good taste


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> yeah, i know you are a hearty snack lover
> 
> glad you got some good food with your family
> 
> i haven't been watching the olympics that much either, tbh. i just watched BABEL from 2006. did you ever see that?  misery porn at its finest




nah I know about it but haven't seen it yet


----------



## Magic (Feb 11, 2018)

He has beautiful blue eyes for a Barbarian though, quite remarkable.


----------



## Magic (Feb 11, 2018)

A philistine, a brute, a ruffian.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

RemChu said:


> He has beautiful blue eyes for a Barbarian though, quite remarkable.



HE IS DANISH. HE LOOKS DANISH. 



Didi said:


> nah I know about it but haven't seen it yet



SAAMMEEEE. i've been wanting to see it forever and it was airing so whoop whoop


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

i've had so much sauerkraut and daikon radish kimchee today


----------



## Magic (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> forgive me wad, but VLAR THE BONELESS is the perfect avatar to wear when one is feeling fiesty
> 
> take it as a compliment, you got good taste


Ivar....


----------



## Magic (Feb 11, 2018)

though I do that shit all the time when i type fast. 

1 letter in wrong place.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Ivar....


right thats his name


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

Didi said:


> cuz what does following even do


gives u access to my profile

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i've had so much sauerkraut and daikon radish kimchee today




sauerkraut is only good mashed together with potatoes, add in some raisins or pineapple, throw a steamed smoked sausage on top and voila

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Didi said:


> cuz what does following even do
> I think I only "follow" people who were on my OG NF friendslist cuz that shit got auto transferred (right? or did I just follow a bunch of peeps immediately after the transfer and then never bothered with it again? could also be the case)



I followed you for your birthday

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Didi said:


> sauerkraut is only good mashed together with potatoes, add in some raisins or pineapple, throw a steamed smoked sausage on top and voila



yes! some mincemeat with the potatoes and kraut , YUM YUM YUM


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2018)

wew I posted that literally 1 second before you followed me lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

@His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna welcome back to my sig

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 11, 2018)

usually having sauerkraut with fried potatoes

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2018)

>sigs
>anno domini MMXVIII


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> usually having sauerkraut with fried potatoes




try it the dutch way sometime


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

i don't like the people who don't eat foods like that because they are afraid of botulism


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

I will like murdering someone with this avatar

who wants to fight


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i don't like the people who don't eat foods like that because they are afraid of botulism




those people nearly only exist in america

same kinda folks who go insane if they learn about Filet Americain / Mettbrötchen


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

WHO WANTS TO FIGHT!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> I will like murdering someone with this avatar
> 
> who wants to fight



@Nighty the Mighty

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

Didi said:


> @Nighty the Mighty

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Didi said:


> those people nearly only exist in america
> 
> same kinda folks who go insane if they learn about Filet Americain / Mettbrötchen



true, true. americans and their food safety, while flint michigan water crisis goes on 



Ava said:


> WHO WANTS TO FIGHT!!!!!!!



@Xiammes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

Me and Xiammes are friends

Reactions: Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> Me and Xiammes are friends



Didi already stole Nighty. that's who i was going to tag. HMMMM.

i must uncover the user(s) who prompted you to do this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

then i will know your weaknesses and will exploit them accordingly

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 11, 2018)

Didi said:


> try it the dutch way sometime



Oh, i usually have sauerkraut not mixed into my food, treating it mostly like a salad tbh, also we have sauerkraut with carrots 

though it looks so delicious, should try it soon, sausages are kinda turning me on, lmao 

craving baklava and sweet chicken with mashed potatoes since a few days, have to do that first

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Didi already stole Nighty. that's who i was going to tag. HMMMM.
> 
> i must uncover the user(s) who prompted you to do this


my one and eternal rival, shizune

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

why are you assuming a user made me make that thread? 

explain ur logic zatch


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> sausages are kinda turning me on

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> why are you assuming a user made me make that thread?
> 
> explain ur logic zatch



I'd have to find the receipts, but I recall you saying when you have stress/anxiety caused by people, you tend to do stupid things on the forum, like how you regret getting rid of your sparkles. Thus, logic dictates someone made you stressed, and you're taking it out on your forum prizes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 11, 2018)

meant it more like i'm getting hungry

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I'd have to find the receipts, but I recall you saying when you have stress/anxiety caused by people, you tend to do stupid things on the forum, like how you regret getting rid of your sparkles. Thus, logic dictates someone made you stressed, and you're taking it out on your forum prizes.


You're a very dangerous person Zatch

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 11, 2018)

why would you want to get all that removed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> why would you want to get all that removed


well now that i have the perfect avatar and usertitle i will keep those


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> meant it more like i'm getting hungry



i was supposed to go for a run, but i drank some rose tea and ate some black licorice and kimchee and kraut and now i am dead and will vomit


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

let me try being invisible for the first time ever


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> well now that i have the perfect avatar and usertitle i will keep those



the loss of the 50 points has me triggered, tbh


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

lol i quoted the wrong post BUT WHATEVS


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> the loss of the 50 points has me triggered, tbh


i told you

i didnt lost any points


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> i told you
> 
> i didnt lost any points



hot stud @Senjougahara Hitagi could have given me those points


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> hot stud @Senjougahara Hitagi could have given me those points


he's banned so he wont see that

and he gave all his points to me so


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i was supposed to go for a run, but i drank some rose tea and ate some black licorice and kimchee and kraut and now i am dead and will vomit



ugh, black licorice

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

black liquorice is sooooo goood

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> he's banned so he wont see that
> 
> and he gave all his points to me so

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

just got 100 art points now thanks to the transfer

zatch is on suicide watch

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> ugh, black licorice

Reactions: Agree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Shiny (Feb 11, 2018)

ill be a better mafia player from now on

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

Shiny said:


> ill be a better mafia player from now on


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Shiny said:


> ill be a better mafia player from now on



what'd you do?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> what'd you do?


got lynched again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


>


time to put my 100 points to use, shall i get matching sparkles with you?


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2018)

hey Ava give me 50 points

it'll make Zatch jealous

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> time to put my 100 points to use, shall i get matching sparkles with you?



golden sparkles are a good choice, yes. But you'll also need a longer name


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

Didi said:


> hey Ava give me 50 points
> 
> it'll make Zatch jealous


I already spent 59 points today and now you want me to _give you 50 points_?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> golden sparkles are a good choice, yes. But you'll also need a longer name


I can change my name, what should I change it to?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> I can change my name, what should I change it to?



Avalon


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2018)

wait

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

W said:


> wait

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

it's a beautiful avatar wad, surely u can understand 

reflects my mood as well


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2018)

see now its a game of chicken

who will keep the ava the longest

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Didi said:


> hey Ava give me 50 points
> 
> it'll make Zatch jealous



i will murder you. slowly. with the eyes and the spoon. 



Ava said:


> got lynched again



@Shiny i feel like we are both bad mafia players and i like it

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

W said:


> see now its a game of chicken
> 
> who will keep the ava the longest


may the best viking win!

wanna make ur usertitle boneless as well? with the big black font?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2018)

nah

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Feb 11, 2018)

a community with only good players would be boring, balance

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 11, 2018)

Shiny said:


> a community with only good players would be boring, balance



You are better than you think you are, imo. Or would be if you wanted to.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i will murder you. slowly. with the eyes and the spoon.
> 
> 
> 
> @Shiny i feel like we are both bad mafia players and i like it



the real legend is actually becoming the very best, like no one ever was

and then slumping into mediocrity or washed up hasbeen status

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

W said:


> the real legend is actually becoming the very best, like no one ever was
> 
> and then slumping into mediocrity or washed up hasbeen status



@Didi, wad just read you like a book 



Shiny said:


> a community with only good players would be boring, balance



we are team balance. we keep the yin and the yang following. harmony. 

Harmony (_avirodha_ or _sahita_) is the smooth, pleasant and non-contentious functioning together of two or more things. The Buddha often spoke of the need and also the desirability of harmony within and between groups of people. Some of the things contributing to what he called `the progress of a society' (_aparihàniyà dhamma_) are the ability `to meet together in harmony, adjourn in harmony and conduct business in harmony'(D.I,74). The former murderer Aïgulimàla was echoing the Buddha's sentiments when he said: `Let my enemies hear from time to time the Dhamma of those who speak of patience and in praise of harmony, and let them live in accordance with it' (M.II,105). 

However, this is easier said than done. Humans are notorious for not being able to get along with each other, and in this respect religious groups are often little better than others. Why is it, someone once asked the Buddha, `that wanting to live in peace and without hate, violence, hostility, ill-will and malignancy, humankind is constantly in conflict and plagued by hate, violence, hostility, ill-will and malignancy and lacking in love?' (D.II,276). The root cause of most disharmony is clinging and ; clinging to one's own ideas, to one's belongings or to one's position; craving for , for power or for recognition. And at the deepest level, craving is spawned by the notion of  or ego. Complete harmony and lasting  will only be possible when one has attained enlightenment. But in the meantime, there is much we can do as individuals to make our relationships more harmonious.

The Buddha said: `Monks, there are six things that foster love and respect, helpfulness and agreement, harmony and unity. What six? When one acts with love towards one's companions in the spiritual life, both in public and in private; when one speaks with love towards them, both in public and in private; when one thinks with love towards them, both in public and in private; when one shares with them, without reservations, whatever one has acquired justly, even if it be no more than the food from one's alms bowl; when one possesses together with them virtues that are complete, unbroken and freedom-giving, praised by the wise and conducive to concentration; and when one possesses with one's companions in the holy life, both in public and in private, the understanding that is noble, leading to freedom and which conduces to the complete destruction of suffering; then will there be love and respect, helpfulness and agreement, harmony and unity' (M.I,322).

The Buddha once asked several of his monk disciples how they were able to live together `in harmony, mutual appreciation and agreeability, like milk and water mixed, regarding each other with the eyes of love' (M.III,156). One of them, Anuruddha, replied, `I always consider what a blessing it is, what a real blessing, that I am living with such companions in the spiritual life. I think, speak and act with love towards them, both in public and in private. I always consider that I should put aside my own wishes and acquiesce to what they want and then I do that. Thus we are many in body but one in mind'(M.III,156).

Several things are mentioned here by the Buddha and Anuruddha Ý , , having common values,  of others, being sensitive to their needs and not always demanding one's own way. Other qualities that nourish harmony are , , ,  and .

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

@Didi

it's your birthday, what do you want as a gift?

html title, big avatar, and sparkles are your choice


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> @Didi
> 
> it's your birthday, what do you want as a gift?
> 
> html title, big avatar, and sparkles are your choice




don't wanna change my avatar and don't care to actually select / put effort into HTML titles so sparkles it is 

also

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

Didi said:


> don't wanna change my avatar and don't care to actually select / put effort into HTML titles so sparkles it is
> 
> also


which sparkles


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2018)

W said:


> the real legend is actually becoming the very best, like no one ever was
> 
> and then slumping into mediocrity or washed up hasbeen status




you forgot to mention 'with occasional glimpsed of the brilliance of old' and voila the Didi special


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> which sparkles




I have no clue how many there are nowadays where can I find that


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

Didi said:


> I have no clue how many there are nowadays where can I find that

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2018)

Didi said:


> you forgot to mention 'with occasional glimpsed of the brilliance of old' and voila the Didi special



y-yea i forgot that 

also happy bday to u fam

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

im officially didi's sugar daddy

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2018)

Hmm
Rainbow sparkles

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

Didi said:


> Hmm
> Rainbow sparkles


Done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2018)

W said:


> y-yea i forgot that
> 
> also happy bday to u fam




thx fam

s-surely you've had a good performance or 2 in the past few years, r-right?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2018)

Didi said:


> thx fam
> 
> s-surely you've had a good performance or 2 in the past few years, r-right?



yea i actually had a really good 2017, sort of anti-town skewed but thats ok
2018 has been  so far tho


----------



## Magic (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> im officially didi's sugar daddy


Nice of you to spoil him on his birthday. gj.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2018)

W said:


> yea i actually had a really good 2017, sort of anti-town skewed but thats ok
> 2018 has been  so far tho




my 2017 was  tier on my scum performances which is why I was so eager to redeem myself in 2018 and did so in the RPG game 
but my town was pretty good, though nothing remarkable I think don't remember exactly


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2018)

though I think I rolled scum in like 80% of my 2017 games or at least it felt so during that one huge streak of back to back to back to back scum games

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

cuz i love my mafia convo squad

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 11, 2018)

Happy Bday @Didi

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 11, 2018)

W said:


> the real legend is actually becoming the very best, like no one ever was
> 
> and then slumping into mediocrity or washed up hasbeen status

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> cuz i love my mafia convo squad


why is your section gone already?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> why is your section gone already?


I told Trinity to delete it.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

i can copy/paste the long explanation i gave trinity on why i wanted it deleted if you want


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

*Spoiler*: _long tl;dr I sent trinity_ 



.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> i can copy/paste the long explanation i gave trinity on why i wanted it deleted if you want


sure
rofl at this guy though, gets a section and it's gone within 48 hours.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> *Spoiler*: _long tl;dr I sent trinity_
> 
> 
> 
> .


riveting tale

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> sure
> rofl at this guy though, gets a section and it's gone within 48 hours.


it was less than an hour


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

either way i got enough points to buy another section again if i really want to


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> it was less than an hour


wait really
I'm so sure i saw it for at least one full day


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> wait really
> I'm so sure i saw it for at least one full day


hmm well i should say it only lasted an hour from the moment i logged on

i got it shut down quick af


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 11, 2018)

Ava said:


> either way i got enough points to buy another section again if i really want to

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 11, 2018)

ava's power lvl more than septupled last I was active


----------



## Shiny (Feb 11, 2018)

Am i too old or terror movies nowadays are pure garbage? I just yell on the stupid decisions or laugh how terrible the story and acting is...


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> ava's power lvl more than septupled last I was active



muwahahahahahahahah!!!!


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Am i too old or terror movies nowadays are pure garbage? I just yell on the stupid decisions or laugh how terrible the story and acting is...



how strange... i was just in the mood for a horror movie. which ones were you referring to?


----------



## Shiny (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> how strange... i was just in the mood for a horror movie. which ones were you referring to?




There are so many 

Any slasher movie i see is usually garbage

Those ghost movies? Garbage

Zombies? 90% is garbage

Monster in general? Most of them are bad

But those deformed cannibal movies still amuse me, because i love when they get a axe in their head


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Shiny said:


> There are so many
> 
> Any slasher movie i see is usually garbage
> 
> ...



have you seen this list?

Bray Wyatt


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

I need to delve into this section of reddit.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shiny (Feb 11, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> have you seen this list?
> 
> Bray Wyatt



Should i trust it?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Should i trust it?



I haven't seen a lot on that list. 

I want to watch Dark Song or Dark this week. i suck at watching things now


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2018)

_The Promised Neverland_ would make a decent movie. Like uh "IT", preteens struggling to escape their dire predicament.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 12, 2018)

A reminder that this exists


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 12, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Nah Zatch owed it to me because I said awhile back that I remembered Aiyanah being outspokenly homophobic and Zatch tried to disagree with me. Or wait was that you? All I remember is someone posting a fanclub link from like 2011 and me being like nah I still remember when I remember.
> 
> Imagine leaning over your computer alone in the dark to scrawl your bitter talons across the keyboard writing paragraphs about what other people like to do sexually. Imagine thinking your opinion on their sexual preferences was somehow relevant or contributive. I just...


oh hello there  
didn't know it was outlawed to ponder where humanity is heading.
let's also not mention people keeping their real opinions under lock and key for fear of being labelled. 


i anticipate this post being deleted btw, surprise me instead


----------



## Shizune (Feb 12, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> let's also not mention people keeping their real opinions under lock and key for *fear* of being labelled.



So it is cowardice, like I said.

Well, believe it or not some of us do speak our minds.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2018)

Shiny said:


> There are so many
> 
> Any slasher movie i see is usually garbage
> 
> ...



watch _Train to Busan _

best zombie movie ive seen in literally decades also one of the best foreign films period

on netflix too


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 12, 2018)

Shiny said:


> There are so many
> 
> Any slasher movie i see is usually garbage
> 
> ...


watch _Train to Busan _

best zombie movie ive seen in literally decades also one of the best foreign films period

on netflix too


----------



## Shiny (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Feb 12, 2018)

@Didi gefeliciteerd met je verjaardag

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2018)

>tfw nello was a wonderful light hearted member of the mafia community that gave us 
>now he’s a tryhard cafeposter

evolution is just a theory

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 12, 2018)

i still think nello's faith healer game was the best vanilla game ever, wish i was apart of it

cubey vs wad


----------



## Stelios (Feb 12, 2018)

W said:


> >tfw nello was a wonderful light hearted member of the mafia community that gave us
> >now he’s a tryhard cafeposter
> 
> evolution is just a theory



I totally missed this

@Nello you twig


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 12, 2018)

also how did nello give u the donk emote?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 12, 2018)

and what does that emote even mean


----------



## Didi (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2018)

Ava said:


> also how did nello give u the donk emote?



he made it



Ava said:


> and what does that emote even mean







Didi said:


>

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 12, 2018)

> imagine making an emote and the staff not naming it after you

disrespectful af


----------



## Katou (Feb 12, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2018)

Ava said:


> > imagine making an emote and the staff not naming it after you
> 
> disrespectful af



cuz the staff had autism and didnt wanna give anybody in recent years the esteemed privilege cuz they wanna keep circlejerking their legacies 

so the next level strategy is to make an emote and then name YOURSELF after it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 12, 2018)

W said:


> cuz the staff had autism and didnt wanna give anybody in recent years the esteemed privilege cuz they wanna keep circlejerking their legacies
> 
> so the next level strategy is to make an emote and then name YOURSELF after it


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 12, 2018)

:tyrone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 12, 2018)

but ya back to nello

he is a busy man now, he's fighting bacon and shadow and winning everyday


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2018)

who am i to judge if someone's joie de vivre is engaging in autistic political arguments that can't possibly influence the landscape in any recognizable capacity with random denizens of the internet


----------



## Stelios (Feb 12, 2018)

Ava said:


> > imagine making an emote and the staff not naming it after you
> 
> disrespectful af



Yeah he got the short stick.
Imagine creating an emoticon that was to take over the whole forum while conspiring with @Reznor ’ s  dupe troll account. Imagine that today is used as a profile decoration by the forum’s secret elite society.
Can you even begin to imagine how much forum benefits I have today because of this?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 12, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Yeah he got the short stick.
> Imagine creating an emoticon that was to take over the whole forum while conspiring with @Reznor ’ s  dupe troll account. Imagine that today is used as a profile decoration by the forum’s secret elite society.
> Can you even begin to imagine how much forum benefits I have today because of this?


nobody associates that emote with you though, they dont know your contributions


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 12, 2018)

W said:


> who am i to judge if someone's joie de vivre is engaging in autistic political arguments that can't possibly influence the landscape in any recognizable capacity with random denizens of the internet


are there any sections u enjoy besides mafia?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2018)

Ava said:


> are there any sections u enjoy besides mafia?



konoha courts

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 12, 2018)

W said:


> konoha courts




man how do i have more posts then u now? 

gonna reset it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2018)

Ava said:


> man how do i have more posts then u now?
> 
> gonna reset it



I had my posts reset a ton
And I had many posts that never counted 
My true number is definitely somewhere above 200k


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 12, 2018)

W said:


> I had my posts reset a ton
> And I had many posts that never counted
> My true number is definitely somewhere above 200k


damn u dedicated a lot of time to this place


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2018)

But, like many other things, having posts count globally was something the staff resisted for years for no particular reason.

Except the reason was very easily identifiable. Allowing all posts to count means you need to monitor more for spam. Which means more work. God forbid a mod has to work on this bloody forum.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 12, 2018)

Do you ever pass a drug test and be like lmfaoooo how'd I do that though


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 12, 2018)

W said:


> But, like many other things, having posts count globally was something the staff resisted for years for no particular reason.
> 
> Except the reason was very easily identifiable. Allowing all posts to count means you need to monitor more for spam. Which means more work. God forbid a mod has to work on this bloody forum.


you seem to have a lot of resentment with the staff, feel free to air it all out


----------



## Nello (Feb 12, 2018)

W said:


> >tfw nello was a wonderful light hearted member of the mafia community that gave us
> >now he’s a tryhard cafeposter
> 
> evolution is just a theory


>evolution in 2018
modern medicine means we can get dumber and dumber without consequences
get with the program, loser 
That's racist 


W said:


> who am i to judge if someone's joie de vivre is engaging in autistic political arguments that can't possibly influence the landscape in any recognizable capacity with random denizens of the internet


tbf you do learn something when engaging the right members e.g. santi
but I have come to realize that a chinese cartoon forum isn't the best place for that


----------



## Nello (Feb 12, 2018)

also

Please welcome my latest brainchild

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2018)

Ava said:


> you seem to have a lot of resentment with the staff, feel free to air it all out



i have nothing but the utmost contempt for the staff and i have to say with honesty that anyone who dons the title suffers a significant drop in the level of respect i have for them as an individual, if i had any in the first place



Nello said:


> >evolution in 2018
> modern medicine means we can get dumber and dumber without consequences
> get with the program, loser



Not just dumber, but weaker!

[HASHTAG]#AntiVaccine[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 12, 2018)

W said:


> i have nothing but the utmost contempt for the staff and i have to say with honesty that anyone who dons the title suffers a significant drop in the level of respect i have for them as an individual, if i had any in the first place
> 
> 
> 
> ...


even ur best buddy milad?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 12, 2018)

okay i just asked trinity to reset my post count, lets see how long i can keep it at 0 for


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2018)

Ava said:


> even ur best buddy milad?



hes actually a rare exception because the only reason he accepted is because he lost a bet to me years ago and would have to accept if offered

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nello (Feb 12, 2018)

W said:


> i have nothing but the utmost contempt for the staff and i have to say with honesty that anyone who dons the title suffers a significant drop in the level of respect i have for them as an individual, if i had any in the first place


*THANK

YOU*


W said:


> Not just dumber, but weaker!


Can't get killed by the flu if you're already braindead


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2018)

Nello said:


> *THANK
> 
> YOU*
> 
> Can't get killed by the flu if you're already braindead



autism isn’t brain death 

[HASHTAG]#DifferentNotDisabled[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Nello (Feb 12, 2018)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2018)

tfw autism is a mutation that is actual a pathway to nonverbal communication evolution 

i only wish i can live long enough to see the day where speech and language is replaced with grunts and squeals and the sound of feet awkwardly shuffling and fidgeting


----------



## Stelios (Feb 12, 2018)

Ava said:


> nobody associates that emote with you though, they dont know your contributions



That’s because nobody else needs to know the benefits I have acquired from this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 12, 2018)

Nello said:


>


he stole my avatar and profile cover smh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Feb 12, 2018)

W said:


> tfw autism is a mutation that is actual a pathway to nonverbal communication evolution
> 
> i only wish i can live long enough to see the day where speech and language is replaced with grunts and squeals and the sound of feet awkwardly shuffling and fidgeting


tfw you realize comiccon was a scientific experiment


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 12, 2018)

W said:


> But, like many other things, having posts count globally was something the staff resisted for years for no particular reason.
> 
> Except the reason was very easily identifiable. Allowing all posts to count means you need to monitor more for spam. Which means more work. God forbid a mod has to work on this bloody forum.


I remember when Red Hero was just going around sections posting constantly because he wanted his post count to be really high. Never understood it.

Then again I grew accustomed to merging my double/triple posts when uploading to the Hiro Twitter thread in the FT section and still do on occasion.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 12, 2018)

Cryinggg, imagine being that bitter over... I can't


----------



## Shizune (Feb 12, 2018)

Honestly the best thing you could do for some people is find them a hobby


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 12, 2018)

Nello said:


> tfw you realize comiccon was a scientific experiment


so...are u ever gonna host another faith healer game or?


----------



## Shizune (Feb 12, 2018)

The players vs hosts ratio here reminds me of bottoms seeking tops on Grindr

Fortunately for me, I do it all

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nello (Feb 12, 2018)

Ava said:


> so...are u ever gonna host another faith healer game or?


The world isn't ready

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 12, 2018)

someone host a turbo game today and ill love you forever


----------



## Shizune (Feb 12, 2018)

I never understood the faith healer role

Isn't that the one where your protection has a % chance to fail?

Like, for why?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2018)

Ava said:


> someone host a turbo game today and ill love you forever



I’ll host my turbo assassin game once my actual game goes into the night phase in 5 hours


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 12, 2018)

W said:


> I’ll host my turbo assassin game once my actual game goes into the night phase in 5 hours


is it open set up? can i see the roles?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2018)

Ava said:


> is it open set up? can i see the roles?



u played in it when i hosted it last month


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 12, 2018)

W said:


> u played in it when i hosted it last month



i remember sign ups filling up quickly for that...so im saying in advance to autosign me up for that by default regardless if im online or not


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 12, 2018)

@His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna 

Whats mafia without u?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 12, 2018)

Ava said:


> @His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna
> 
> Whats mafia without u?



I barely play enough to make an impact


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 12, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I barely play enough to make an impact


So ur playing in the turbo game in 3 hours?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 12, 2018)

Ava said:


> So ur playing in the turbo game in 3 hours?



who's hosting?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 12, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> who's hosting?


Waddles

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2018)

Perhaps if we all hold hands in a circle we can bring James back

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 12, 2018)

Legend said:


> Perhaps if we all hold hands in a circle we can bring James back



do i know james


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 12, 2018)

Legend said:


> Perhaps if we all hold hands in a circle we can bring James back



He was here a while back though.
Signed up for the RPG game even.
Then got modkilled for not showing up.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 12, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> do i know james



Probably not.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 12, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> He was here a while back though.
> Signed up for the RPG game even.
> Then got modkilled for not showing up.



wow, a no show. i hate james.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2018)

I’m still waiting for Blaze-sama to return


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 12, 2018)

W said:


> I’m still waiting for Blaze-sama to return



I would imagine he'd be rusty as hell after all these years though. 
Would probably just end up disappointing you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 12, 2018)

W said:


> I’m still waiting for Blaze-sama to return




never ever

when was that turbo game on btw


----------



## Didi (Feb 12, 2018)

he probably wasn't even as good as WAD has built him up to be in his mind over the years


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I would imagine he'd be rusty as hell after all these years though.
> Would probably just end up disappointing you.



He was already rusty before he left 
I had very much surpassed the old generation back then 



Didi said:


> never ever
> 
> when was that turbo game on btw



Like right after my main game goes into night phase

so like 

In 2 hours


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 12, 2018)

Didi said:


> he probably wasn't even as good as WAD has built him up to be in his mind over the years



He was better than you though.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 12, 2018)

W said:


> He was already rusty before he left
> I had very much surpassed the old generation back then
> 
> 
> ...



okay gonna get some more alcohol then 



Mr. Waffles said:


> He was better than you though.






WAS, higher peak at the time but I've been more consistent therefore I win 

We were rivals and Wez was our mentee. Now there's one for talent lost to the ages. Never surpassed his masters.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2018)

innowez


----------



## Didi (Feb 12, 2018)

The true successor to Blaze is Santi btw
no one else has perfected being an ability magnet as much


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2018)

>tfw the modern day innowez is..

Alwaysmind

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 12, 2018)

W said:


> innowez




Wow I had forgotten all about that nickname, nostalgia sensors overload


----------



## Didi (Feb 12, 2018)

W said:


> >tfw the modern day innowez is..
> 
> Alwaysmind


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 12, 2018)

Didi said:


> okay gonna get some more alcohol then
> 
> 
> 
> ...



are you an alcoholic? asking for a friend


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 12, 2018)

Didi said:


> WAS, higher peak at the time but I've been more consistent therefore I win
> 
> We were rivals and Wez was our mentee. Now there's one for talent lost to the ages. Never surpassed his masters.



You still best Didi though. 



W said:


> innowez



Fuck you, I was gonna say that.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> are you an alcoholic? asking for a friend



it’s more like alcohol is a didiholic tbh tbf

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 12, 2018)

W said:


> >tfw the modern day innowez is..
> 
> Alwaysmind



Yeah.. that emote fits...


----------



## Didi (Feb 12, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> are you an alcoholic? asking for a friend



only when playing dumb games on the internet with internet friends

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> do i know james


He was the best of us.



Mr. Waffles said:


> He was here a while back though.
> Signed up for the RPG game even.
> Then got modkilled for not showing up.


His games were sugoi

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 12, 2018)

tfw WAD meme'd me into becoming an alcoholic cuz it was the only way his dumb jokes and autist rage during league were funny


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 12, 2018)

Didi said:


> tfw WAD meme'd me into becoming an alcoholic cuz it was the only way his dumb jokes and autist rage during league were funny



you played league of legends? full of surprises, didi


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2018)

Didi said:


> tfw WAD meme'd me into becoming an alcoholic cuz it was the only way his dumb jokes and autist rage during league were funny



u have me to thank for bringing to ur awareness one of ur scumtells while drunk


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 12, 2018)

Legend said:


> His games were sugoi



That they were. 
DoTa, Naruto...
Good times.


----------



## Didi (Feb 12, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> you played league of legends? full of surprises, didi



yeah from like 2010 to 2015

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2018)

That one game I vig’d ur whole team :skull:


----------



## Nello (Feb 12, 2018)

Didi said:


> tfw WAD meme'd me into becoming an alcoholic cuz it was the only way his dumb jokes and autist rage during league were funny


This sounds like an abusive relationship


----------



## Didi (Feb 12, 2018)

W said:


> u have me to thank for bringing to ur awareness one of ur scumtells while drunk




if anything it's reversed now, I'm more bold when scum and drunk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 12, 2018)

W said:


> That one game I vig’d ur whole team :skull:








Nello said:


> This sounds like an abusive relationship




nah, codependent, he was hella turnt too


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2018)

I also miss Friday and Saturday


----------



## Didi (Feb 12, 2018)

Legend said:


> I also miss Friday and Saturday




I miss that we never got a full week crew together


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 12, 2018)

Legend said:


> I also miss Friday and Saturday



From Crocodile's Crew?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> From Crocodile's Crew?



They were mafia players here 

Their former names were 

St. Lucifer and greenbeast44

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2018)

Miss @familyparka @Firestormer


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2018)

There was also a semi-breakfast group


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 12, 2018)

W said:


> They were mafia players here
> 
> Their former names were
> 
> St. Lucifer and greenbeast44



GREENBEAST? LIKE GREENBULL IN OP? 

you cannot escape OP. everything can be related to OP.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 12, 2018)

everyone is leaving now. soon there will be no reminiscing for oral history will be eradicated


----------



## Nello (Feb 12, 2018)

greenbeast44 is pretty sweet tbh
It's like shadowdragon69
When you're a kid it's fucking lit, then it's cringe, then it's hella lit again when you're older
I should change my name

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> GREENBEAST? LIKE GREENBULL IN OP?
> 
> you cannot escape OP. everything can be related to OP.



no green beast like the nickname for gai or rock lee in Naruto

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nello (Feb 12, 2018)

I like to imagine drunk WAD is like a strict dad who's tough on you bordering on abuse but he does it because he loves you


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2018)

He was ass as Greenbeast but got real good after the namechange


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 12, 2018)

Nello said:


> greenbeast44 is pretty sweet tbh
> It's like shadowdragon69
> When you're a kid it's fucking lit, then it's cringe, then it's hella lit again when you're older
> I should change my name



change to what?



W said:


> no green beast like the nickname for gai or rock lee in Naruto



informative


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2018)

W said:


> There was also a semi-breakfast group


Was there?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 12, 2018)

Nello said:


> I like to imagine drunk WAD is like a strict dad who's tough on you bordering on abuse but he does it because he loves you



wad doesn't drink. he gets high


----------



## Didi (Feb 12, 2018)

Legend said:


> Was there?




yeah


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2018)

Dont recall


----------



## Santí (Feb 12, 2018)

Didi said:


> The true successor to Blaze is Santi btw
> no one else has perfected being an ability magnet as much



Ur mum m8

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 12, 2018)

Santi said:


> Ur mum m8




how could you even find time to post here, aren't you busy getting hit with 2 trackers, 4 kills, 3 cops, 1 roleblock and 0 doctors?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 12, 2018)

Legend said:


> Was there?



Hi.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Hi.


Besides you.


----------



## Didi (Feb 12, 2018)

Legend said:


> Besides you.



Oreo


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 12, 2018)

Legend said:


> Besides you.



Chiba, Buto Rengoob, Nois... and I'm forgetting someone I think.
not Oreo.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 12, 2018)

Didi said:


> Oreo



MILK?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 12, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Hi.


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Chiba, Buto Rengoob, Nois... and I'm forgetting someone I think.
> not Oreo.


I seeee


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 12, 2018)

5:25


----------



## Didi (Feb 12, 2018)

I'm not living
I'm just killing time


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 12, 2018)

Didi said:


> I'm not living
> I'm just killing time



girl don't play me boo. i'm not nintendo.

girl, i play xbox


----------



## Didi (Feb 12, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> girl don't play me boo. i'm not nintendo.
> 
> girl, i play xbox



Check two skeeze
Pop that pussy pitch into a tent
How those poles make you so bent?
Push that cart pedals, you ring the bell
Ring the bell though, hands full of dick
Use your elbows, door-to-door you sand every last floor
Deep as you can choke a quicksand storm
Lipstick lap dance won’t record

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 12, 2018)

Didi said:


> Check two skeeze
> Pop that pussy pitch into a tent
> How those poles make you so bent?
> Push that cart pedals, you ring the bell
> ...



2 gangsta for me. don't mug me

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 12, 2018)

Shizune said:


> So it is cowardice, like I said.
> 
> Well, believe it or not some of us do speak our minds.



who is being the coward when you're actively talking about me assuming i wont see it?


----------



## Didi (Feb 12, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> 2 gangsta for me. don't mug me



RESPONSIBILITY'S COOL
BUT THERE'S MORE THINGS IN LIFE
LIKE GETTING YOUR DICK
RODE ALL FUCKING NIGHT
BY THE KIND OF GIRL THAT KNOWS HOW TO KEEP HER SHIT TIGHT 
LEGS IN THE AIR LOOKING LIKE THEY FEEL NICE
VOLCANY PUSSY
MELT YOUR PETER LIKE ICE


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 12, 2018)

Didi said:


> RESPONSIBILITY'S COOL
> BUT THERE'S MORE THINGS IN LIFE
> LIKE GETTING YOUR DICK
> RODE ALL FUCKING NIGHT
> ...



In one of my classes, I watched a girl squirt for the first time. It was lesbian sex, and I swear to you, Didi, everyone in that class who was female was a lesbian. And after she squirted, the other lady lapped it up like a drinking fountain. I was so disturbed. and I KID YOU NOT. the chair of the department walked in and watched it. and she was like, "i have to come around to this lecture more often."

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2018)

Didi said:


> RESPONSIBILITY'S COOL
> BUT THERE'S MORE THINGS IN LIFE
> LIKE GETTING YOUR DICK
> RODE ALL FUCKING NIGHT
> ...


wut is this from,


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> wut is this from,



death grips - i want it i need it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> wut is this from,

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2018)

WOO IM ON FIRE


WOOO


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 12, 2018)

@ w

stepping out for a few mins, consider this me signing up for the turbo game


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2018)

okay who is here that is down for turbo assassin

@Didi
@Ava
@His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna 

and 2 more i need

starting as soon as ppl sign in and game itself doesnt last more than 45 minutes max

might run a 2nd


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2018)

oh very rare that i get ninja'd
nice ok


----------



## Didi (Feb 12, 2018)

wow HELLA ninja'd


----------



## Didi (Feb 12, 2018)

fucking triple meld all at the same time
supernice


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2018)

two different people got ninja'd at the same time
talking about an assassin mafia game
sasuga

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 12, 2018)

@Lew come play turbo


----------



## Shizune (Feb 12, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> who is being the coward when you're actively talking about me assuming i wont see it?



Just want to clarify I was certain you'd see it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2018)

im just gonna make the thread fuck it

ill consider u 3 autosigned and whoever else joins is in i guess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 12, 2018)

Itachі said:


> every pic of me is a dick pic



cum play this quick mafia turbo game

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lew (Feb 12, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @Lew come play turbo


Sorry I can't. I have work to so, also I've never played mafia before.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 12, 2018)

Lew said:


> Sorry I can't. I have work to so, also I've never played mafia before.



it take a 30 minute a play


----------



## Lew (Feb 12, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> it take a 30 minute a play



I have no idea how to play though


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2018)

no bully


----------



## Didi (Feb 12, 2018)

Lew said:


> I have no idea how to play though




just shitpost and make one post in which you write *[Vote Lynch Ava]* and you're good

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lew (Feb 12, 2018)

Didi said:


> just shitpost and make one post in which you write *[Vote Lynch Ava]* and you're good


okay


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 12, 2018)

Lew said:


> I have no idea how to play though



We shall play one game of mafia sometime.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 12, 2018)

Lew said:


> okay

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 12, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Just want to clarify I was certain you'd see it.


ok nitty


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 12, 2018)

Ava said:


>


*[Vote lynch ava]*

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 12, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> In one of my classes, I watched a girl squirt for the first time. It was lesbian sex, and I swear to you, Didi, everyone in that class who was female was a lesbian. And after she squirted, the other lady lapped it up like a drinking fountain. I was so disturbed. and I KID YOU NOT. the chair of the department walked in and watched it. and she was like, "i have to come around to this lecture more often."


First time you've seen a girl squirt?
I'm assuming you're in college and don't know what your penis is for? 
I'm just messin' with you
but srsly, whutchu doing wrong 

Lapping it up... any different than the male equivalent?

Also

*Spoiler*: _I heard y'all like nudes_ 



*[Vote lynch ava]*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 12, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> In one of my classes, I watched a girl squirt for the first time. It was lesbian sex, and I swear to you, Didi, everyone in that class who was female was a lesbian. And after she squirted, the other lady lapped it up like a drinking fountain. I was so disturbed. and I KID YOU NOT. the chair of the department walked in and watched it. and she was like, "i have to come around to this lecture more often."


What class is this


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 12, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> First time you've seen a girl squirt?
> I'm assuming you're in college and don't know what your penis is for?
> I'm just messin' with you
> but srsly, whutchu doing wrong
> ...


Fuck that spoiler caught me offguard


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 12, 2018)

Ava said:


> What class is this



some course about feminism and porn in legal/cultural struggle.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 12, 2018)

Ava said:


> Fuck that spoiler caught me offguard



Nude lynchings


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> some course about feminism and porn in legal/cultural struggle.


Oh you were being serious! :0

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 12, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> some course about feminism and porn in legal/cultural struggle.


I would do so well in that.  I didn't learn about a "feminist perspective" until an English major told me about it at my first job

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2018)

Welp that's a step up from me drawing naked women. 

I think.

Jeebus.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 12, 2018)

you have to read a lot of polemical essays, though, and legal briefs. wasn't all watching porn with the chair of the department


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> you have to read a lot of polemical essays, though, and legal briefs. wasn't all watching porn with the chair of the department



Ah, :0
So very wordy class,
hey at least you got to stimulate the blood down there too. Interesting.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2018)

actually the scumslip of the century

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shiny (Feb 12, 2018)

i have 5hours to finish 2 homeworks about a book that i don't undestand, yet  i still come here

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 12, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> you have to read a lot of polemical essays, though, and legal briefs. wasn't all watching porn with the chair of the department



What was the point of the porn vid?


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 12, 2018)

Shiny said:


> i have 5hours to finish 2 homeworks about a book that i don't undestand, yet  i still come here


What's the book?


----------



## Shiny (Feb 12, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> What's the book?





*Lenhinger Principles of Biochemistry *


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 12, 2018)

Shiny said:


> *Lenhinger Principles of Biochemistry *


Welp, better start reading

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 12, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> What was the point of the porn vid?



The video was supposed to show idealized female porn. Like it was all female in the video, directed by a woman. supposed to be anti male-gaze and whatnot.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2018)

Good turbo lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> The video was supposed to show idealized female porn. Like it was all female in the video, directed by a woman. supposed to be anti male-gaze and whatnot.


Clothed female nude male pron

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 12, 2018)

Shiny said:


> *Lenhinger Principles of Biochemistry *



Are you pre-med?


----------



## Shiny (Feb 12, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Are you pre-med?



Dentistry

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Dentistry


Oral fixation

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 12, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> The video was supposed to show idealized female porn. Like it was all female in the video, directed by a woman. supposed to be anti male-gaze and whatnot.


Interesting
It's what the world needs, but also with dick in there too


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 12, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Interesting
> It's what the world needs, but also with dick in there too



we had to read a lot of


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> we had to read a lot of


Makes sense.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 12, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> we had to read a lot of


I've read a lot it and violence against women, and the homoeroticism of misogynistic songs 

What did you pick up from the book?


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2018)

LOL


----------



## Lew (Feb 12, 2018)

Movie watchalong check it out

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 12, 2018)

So who are some of ya? Ya had different names or something? Or just new to this section?


----------



## Didi (Feb 12, 2018)

Superman said:


> So who are some of ya? Ya had different names or something? Or just new to this section?




shut up Vasto

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2018)

Superman said:


> So who are some of ya? Ya had different names or something? Or just new to this section?


New bloods, ~_~


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 12, 2018)

Didi said:


> shut up Vasto





RemChu said:


> New bloods, ~_~



 No but really, did they have another name or something? Or is it thwt they fucked up their own section so much they are migrating over here?


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2018)

Superman said:


> No but really, did they have another name or something? Or is it thwt they fucked up their own section so much they are migrating over here?


Yeah immigration is a thing. ;x


----------



## Didi (Feb 12, 2018)

I'm just making fun of you for being a changed name yourself


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Yeah immigration is a thing. ;x



 That's cool and all...I just don't want that same shit that happens over there to happen over here.


----------



## Shiny (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Shizune (Feb 12, 2018)

I look terrific in this set


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 12, 2018)

Didi said:


> I'm just making fun of you for being a changed name yourself



 Hhhhhhmmmmm


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I look terrific in this set


I remember that sig, I think.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I remember that sig, I think.



I literally just made it


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I literally just made it


I C O N I C 

I just remember that frame from somewhere or someone else using it.

It's good. maybe tint it all slight yellow.


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2018)

Superman said:


> That's cool and all...I just don't want that same shit that happens over there to happen over here.


What happens over there? and agreed, if it's what I think you mean.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 12, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> In one of my classes, I watched a girl squirt for the first time. It was lesbian sex, and I swear to you, Didi, everyone in that class who was female was a lesbian. And after she squirted, the other lady lapped it up like a drinking fountain. I was so disturbed. and I KID YOU NOT. the chair of the department walked in and watched it. and she was like, "i have to come around to this lecture more often."





His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> The video was supposed to show idealized female porn. Like it was all female in the video, directed by a woman. supposed to be anti male-gaze and whatnot.



So let me get this straight.

There was a video of two women, presumably attractive and naked, and one of them stimulated the other so much she squirted...

And that is supposed to be an example of "anti male gaze"?

Yeah, I'm sure all the guys in that class were _super_ bored. I'm pretty worried for this generation. The fact you were "disturbed" is what's disturbing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 12, 2018)

Tiger said:


> I'm pretty worried for this generation.



Sis, I love you but nobody has ever said this and not been corny for it.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 12, 2018)

I definitely would've been dropped that class and filed a complaint though, I do _not _do nudity in public.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 12, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> The video was supposed to show idealized female porn. Like it was all female in the video, directed by a woman. supposed to be anti male-gaze and whatnot.


BLATANT SOCIAL ENGINEERING IN THE DAMN SCHOOLS NOW
god fucking dammit


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 12, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> BLATANT SOCIAL ENGINEERING IN THE DAMN SCHOOLS NOW
> god fucking dammit



It was a feminist, legal course 

and you could write your paper on whether or not you thought it was effective, especially taking into consideration much of the course was if porn should be illegal.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 12, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Sis, I love you but nobody has ever said this and not been corny for it.



Sis, I love you...but I couldn't give half a shit when you think I sound corny.

It sounds like an interesting course. But all three of you: Nitty, Aiyanah, and Zatch have said things about this story now, that has me questioning the education system. I'm keeping it tame, because this isn't the BH...but goddamn, sexual oppression and ignorance is really damaging to young people.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Feb 12, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> BLATANT SOCIAL ENGINEERING IN THE DAMN SCHOOLS NOW
> god fucking dammit



*kicks the soapbox from under you*

It's an optional course, you giant knob.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 12, 2018)

Nah straight up any teacher showing hardcore porn in a class especially for an extended period of time has lost their fucking minds

There's nothing wrong with not being comfortable watching/experiencing sex around other people

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2018)

Tiger said:


> So let me get this straight.
> 
> There was a video of two women, presumably attractive and naked, and one of them stimulated the other so much she squirted...
> 
> ...


Well watching porn in a classroom with strangers can be disturbing. If you've never seen a women squirt fluids or piss all over the place could be a bit jarring?



Shizune said:


> I definitely would've been dropped that class and filed a complaint though, I do _not _do nudity in public.


Nudity in the classroom can be respectable and objective....
porno is lol tho....

>_>


----------



## Shizune (Feb 12, 2018)

That's to say nothing of the fact that this would be received differently if it were two men coming all over each other and then licking it up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2018)

Shizune said:


> That's to say nothing of the fact that this would be received differently if it were two men coming all over each other and then licking it up


Nevah dat.


----------



## Didi (Feb 12, 2018)

wew


----------



## Shizune (Feb 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Nudity in the classroom can be respectable and objective....
> porno is lol tho....
> 
> >_>



Ok I should've been more clear, I don't do _sex _in public

As in, feeling sexual/indulging in sex

You can look at sex scientifically, and you can admire beauty philosophically or artistically or whatever, but I get uncomfortable around that... horny/greasy energy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2018)

Shizune said:


> That's to say nothing of the fact that this would be received differently if it were two men coming all over each other and then licking it up


hahaha the licking it up part.

School would be shut down.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> hahaha the licking it up part.
> 
> School would be shut down.



Right, but when it's two women it's _feminist _

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Ok I should've been more clear, I don't do _sex _in public
> 
> As in, feeling sexual/indulging in sex
> 
> You can look at sex scientifically, and you can admire beauty philosophically or artistically or whatever, but I get uncomfortable around that... horny/greasy energy



its uh aggressive energy, 
steamy energy


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Right, but when it's two women it's _feminist _


What if they have a strap on ?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 12, 2018)

i really lost 3 times as the VIP in a row

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 12, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> It was a feminist, legal course
> 
> and you could write your paper on whether or not you thought it was effective, especially taking into consideration much of the course was *if porn should be illegal.*



let's just cut off income and further career opportunities for an innumerable number of women
sure


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 12, 2018)

Tiger said:


> *kicks the soapbox from under you*
> 
> It's an optional course, you giant knob.


unlucky for you i wasn't standing on a soapbox
regardless it is social engineering masquerading as education
same goes for the new star wars flick


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 12, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> let's just cut off income and further career opportunities for an innumerable number of women
> sure

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 12, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> regardless it is social engineering masquerading as education
> same goes for the new star wars flick






one of the more disappointing things I've seen you post

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Feb 12, 2018)

girls squirt?!


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 12, 2018)

Shiny said:


> girls squirt?!


no wonder your girlfriend is always pissed at you

you're clearly not doing a good job

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 12, 2018)

you are some type of fiend man



Didi said:


> one of the more disappointing things I've seen you post


please explain in a way that fits into star wars lore and established canon why rey didn't have to go through any training.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 12, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> you are some type of fiend man


fiend for what?


----------



## Shiny (Feb 12, 2018)

Ava said:


> no wonder your girlfriend is always pissed at you
> 
> you're clearly not doing a good job



go back to your purgatory, you devil

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 12, 2018)

Shiny said:


> go back to your purgatory, you devil


havent been there in nearly a week

this is my home now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 12, 2018)

Ava said:


> fiend for what?


hmmm i wonder ava

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2018)

Shiny said:


> girls squirt?!


Maker her drink a lot of water
and then piss all over you. 

you degenerate.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Shiny (Feb 12, 2018)

serious, remchu is the most random and awesome poster of this convo. i never know what he will post

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Didi (Feb 12, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> you are some type of fiend man
> 
> please explain in a way that fits into star wars lore and established canon why rey didn't have to go through any training.




oh rey is a total mary sue, but that doesn't have to do anything with that post I quoted

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiny (Feb 12, 2018)

i still have one homework to do, 2 hours left but i want to procastinate a bit more


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Maker her drink a lot of water
> and then piss all over you.
> 
> you degenerate.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 12, 2018)

Didi said:


> oh rey is a total mary sue, but that doesn't have to do anything with that post I quoted

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2018)

@Shizune ah word for it is kind of PDA 
public display of affection,

kukuku
that makes people uncomfortable


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2018)

Have you seen Luke? All he did was read books. Rey is naturally gifted in the force.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 12, 2018)

Legend said:


> Have you seen Luke? All he did was read books. Rey is naturally gifted in the force.


he had to lift rocks then an x-wing. 
anakin had to be trained despite being the child of prophecy. 
this bitch rey is taking on snoak and teenage anxiety boy with 0 training...at all.
ergo the women is perfect and needs no training, especially none from men.
cue the [HASHTAG]#metoo[/HASHTAG] movement along with a concerted push to insert women into narratives by hook or by crook as flawless specimens who need no work and you have social engineering.
of course no one in here will hear this yet, time to get my tea supply ready for the long wait and see if Oprah wins the 2020 election as a viable alternative to hillary


----------



## Tiger (Feb 12, 2018)

>some people talking about girls squirting
>some people talking about star wars

*Mark forums read*
*Turn on Peaky Blinders season 2*

How come no one submitted Tommy Shelby? Dude is a King.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2018)

Since Rey is the last Jedi her powers balances the equally opposing force in Ben


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2018)

Tiger said:


> >some people talking about girls squirting
> >some people talking about star wars
> 
> *Mark forums read*
> ...


Gotta pick one


----------



## Tiger (Feb 12, 2018)

Oprah actually _would_ make for a better president than Shrillary and Flump.

But she already said she won't be running.

Since most people seem to think Sanders is too old, the voters will probably choose a generic white republican man who isn't quite as much of a lunatic as the current one.

Now I'm out.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2018)

Tiger said:


> >some people talking about girls squirting
> >some people talking about star wars
> 
> *Mark forums read*
> ...



in the gathering storm came a tall handsome man in a dusty black coat with a red right hand

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2018)

A Democrat will most likely win in 2020 after Congress goes blue this year.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 12, 2018)

Legend said:


> Since Rey is the last Jedi her powers balances the equally opposing force in Ben



 Maybe they are planning to get rid of the force altogether in part 9.:awsome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2018)

Superman said:


> Maybe they are planning to get rid of the force altogether in part 9.:awsome


You can end the force its eternal. It lives off of and provides life.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 12, 2018)

Legend said:


> You can end the force its eternal. It lives off of and provides life.



Not in Disney's.....World

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2018)

Superman said:


> Not in Disney's.....World


Disney >>>> The force, 

hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Oprah actually _would_ make for a better president than Shrillary and Flump.
> 
> But she already said she won't be running.
> 
> ...


They love the lunatic though. 
We can get much crazier.


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2018)

Superman said:


> Not in Disney's.....World


Ye of so little faith.

Watch Rebels read the novels.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Disney >>>> The force,
> 
> hahaha



Slenderman does not take children for evil, it is to protect them from...the mouse.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2018)

I write like 2 serious paragraphs to my dad about a community leader we know defending trump.

Dad replies back
"Let it go"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I write like 2 serious paragraphs to my dad about a community leader we know defending trump.
> 
> Dad replies back
> "Let it go"


smh


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2018)

LEGIT TRIGGERED WHEN HE DOES THAT.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 12, 2018)

Give me a who framed roger rabbit remake

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2018)

I'm going to use that in mafia games now.

Let it go.


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I'm going to use that in mafia games now.
> 
> Let it go.


Some people dont mind being blissfully ignorant 

no offense


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2018)

Legend said:


> Some people dont mind being blissfully ignorant
> 
> no offense


No he sees eye to eye w/ me. He is doing like some jedi shit, like he thinks I'm going Sith anger mode or something.  

Just legit irked me when i checked my phone and see Let it go.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 12, 2018)

@Aries no



Legend said:


> Ye of so little faith.
> 
> Watch Rebels read the novels.



Maybe...and what novels?



RemChu said:


> I'm going to use that in mafia games now.
> 
> Let it go.



 You can only use it if you mean it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2018)

_____  "Rem is on his indie meta"

"Let it go"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> No he sees eye to eye w/ me. He is doing like some jedi shit, like he thinks I'm going Sith anger mode or something.
> 
> Just legit irked me when i checked my phone and see Let it go.



Because he knows you were going to waste your time and be dragged down to that person's level. You were never going to be happy in a discussion with a Trumper.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2018)

Dad meme....


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> No he sees eye to eye w/ me. He is doing like some jedi shit, like he thinks I'm going Sith anger mode or something.
> 
> Just legit irked me when i checked my phone and see Let it go.


Ahhhh I see 


Superman said:


> Maybe...and what novels?.


Its really good. I watched bits and pieces of Clone Wars but I really enjoy Rebels.

The Canon Novels


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2018)

Superman said:


> Because he knows you were going to waste your time and be dragged down to that person's level. You were never going to be happy in a discussion with a Trumper.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 12, 2018)

@Superman 

You dont want to see daffy duck vs donald duck one more time or bugs and mickey on the same screen together?


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2018)

Holy cow 


I would let her probe me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2018)

@Superman

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Dad meme....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 12, 2018)

peaky blinders is so overrated


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 12, 2018)

Aries said:


> @Superman
> 
> You dont want to see daffy duck vs donald duck one more time or bugs and mickey on the same screen together?



 And who the hell is suppose to replace Bob Hoskins and Christopher Loyd?



Legend said:


> @Superman



Bookmarked for later browsing.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 12, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> peaky blinders is so overrated



Who did you fail to peak at?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 12, 2018)

Superman said:


> Who did you fail to peak at?



if you would like a serious, 1000k word response on why peaky blinders is overrated, you can @ me


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 12, 2018)

jk don't @ me i have a novel to read


----------



## Aries (Feb 12, 2018)

Superman said:


> And who the hell is suppose to replace Bob Hoskins and Christopher Loyd?



Danny devito and William dafoe?


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2018)

What does my father know? 

The man down the street will teach me secrets of the force. *leaves and gets molested*

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 12, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 12, 2018)

@Tiger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 12, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> if you would like a serious, 1000k word response on why peaky blinders is overrated, you can @ me



@His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna 



His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> jk don't @ me i have a novel to read



 No...you can go ahead and use me as an excuse to procrastinate.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 12, 2018)

Superman said:


> @His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna
> 
> 
> 
> No...you can go ahead and use me as an excuse to procrastinate.



i'll be sure to cite you in all future grievances. DO YOU LIKE PEAKY BLINDERS?

@RemChu, you gots to check out max ernst's collage novels. he's


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 12, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i'll be sure to cite you in all future grievances. DO YOU LIKE PEAKY BLINDERS?
> 
> @RemChu, you gots to check out max ernst's collage novels. he's



 Eh....they are ok.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 12, 2018)

Aries said:


> Danny devito and William dafoe?





 Though William Dafoe yeah...Danny just does not really fit.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 12, 2018)

Superman said:


> Eh....they are ok.



peaker blinders is a show. not a they


----------



## Platinum (Feb 13, 2018)

Aries, you can't hide from me forever.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 13, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Aries, you can't hide from me forever.


----------



## Aries (Feb 13, 2018)

If its about discord. I lost my phone a while back. Dont have app on phone atm


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

Don't watch Super, but uh lol.


----------



## Aries (Feb 13, 2018)

I propose a pokemon game @Platinum. Instead of having Team Rocket, Galactic, aqua, magma, plasma etc. We make this games antagonists mafia groups. Team Troll and Team Hope. Then hold a Pokemon draft to see who gets who.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Platinum (Feb 13, 2018)

Get in here lads.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 13, 2018)

Aries said:


> If its about discord. I lost my phone a while back. Dont have app on phone atm



Fair enough. I'll always be waiting for you when you get back on .



Aries said:


> I propose a pokemon game @Platinum. Instead of having Team Rocket, Galactic, aqua, magma, plasma etc. We make this games antagonists mafia groups. Team Troll and Team Hope. Then hold a Pokemon draft to see who gets who.



Don't we have like 5 other games we need to work on first man ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 13, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Fair enough. I'll always be waiting for you when you get back on .
> 
> 
> 
> Don't we have like 5 other games we need to work on first man ?



Im back on,

 curse my creativity. I feel like ive done it plat. Ive created the most balanced cr role madness game.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 13, 2018)

Aries said:


> Im back on,
> 
> curse my creativity. I feel like ive done it plat. Ive created the most balanced cr role madness game.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 13, 2018)

Ive transcended platinum. That is why team troll will continue to strive


----------



## Shizune (Feb 13, 2018)

The first Kingdom Hearts game is the best console game of all time and I will beat someone's ass over this


----------



## Platinum (Feb 13, 2018)

Shizune said:


> The first Kingdom Hearts game is the best console game of all time and I will beat someone's ass over this



Not even the best game in the series .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 13, 2018)

Things I need to do:


Send out Chunin Exam roles and then work on Clash of the Hosts
Things I want to do:

Replay Kingdom Hearts and Diablo 2 while sobbing from the nostalgia


----------



## Shizune (Feb 13, 2018)

Ohhhh Diablo 2 was a GAME


----------



## Shizune (Feb 13, 2018)

Diablo 3 is the worst sequel of all time

What an abomination


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 13, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Things I need to do:
> 
> 
> Send out Chunin Exam roles and then work on Clash of the Hosts
> ...


Let's do a Kingdom Hearts game together

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 13, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Let's do a Kingdom Hearts game together



The first mafia game I ever played was Olivia's Kingdom Hearts game and I got the mafia MVP

Soo much nostalgia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 13, 2018)

And on that note I miss Olivia, Zyken, Laix, Immortal and Blur


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 13, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Not even the best game in the series .


I thought you were a man of taste Plat. All of the sequels just went too far into nonsense to match the magic of the first game.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 13, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I thought you were a man of taste Plat. All of the sequels just went too far into nonsense to match the magic of the first game.



Omg look at WPK coming through with that freshly brewed TEA!!!!


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

Aries said:


> I propose a pokemon game @Platinum. Instead of having Team Rocket, Galactic, aqua, magma, plasma etc. We make this games antagonists mafia groups. Team Troll and Team Hope. Then hold a Pokemon draft to see who gets who.




Seriously, no one but you cares about Team Troll
Team Hope is almost a wasteland as well

Team Ego is currently not only the greatest as always  but also the most populated


----------



## Shizune (Feb 13, 2018)

Are you suggesting this section is full of hyper-inflated egos


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

Yes
as it should be
Ego is at the very heart of being a great mafia player
can't convince anyone without being confident

Reactions: Winner 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> Yes
> as it should be
> Ego is at the very heart of being a great mafia player
> can't convince anyone without being confident



Ningen making up teams to feel relevant.

When it is clear after the latest game that he belongs to Team Apathy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shizune (Feb 13, 2018)

WAIT A MINUTE

THIS IS A BOP


----------



## Stelios (Feb 13, 2018)

@Didi interesting cover


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> Yes
> as it should be
> Ego is at the very heart of being a great mafia player
> can't convince anyone without being confident



 It is rage...it has always been rage. You should know...you were the original rager.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 13, 2018)

Aries said:


> Im back on,
> 
> curse my creativity. I feel like ive done it plat. Ive created the most balanced cr role madness game.



 BALANCE IS NOT THE PROBLEM WITH YOUR GAMES!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

Superman said:


> It is rage...it has always been rage. You should know...you were the original rager.




Rage is also acceptable yes, probably the second most important team

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 13, 2018)

BITCH!!!!!


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 13, 2018)

Aries said:


> Ive created the most balanced cr role madness game.



That's not saying much though....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ningen making up teams to feel relevant.
> 
> When it is clear after the latest game that he belongs to Team Apathy.


team apathy has the most numbers, by default we must be the strongest what with containing all the legendary old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 13, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That's not saying much though....



 Yes it is.



aiyanah said:


> team apathy has the most numbers, by default we must be the strongest what with containing all the legendary old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



 You oldfags suck.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2018)

Superman said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> You oldfags suck.


we're being kind by not stealing all the mvp's andae


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 13, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> we're being kind by not stealing all the mvp's andae



 No you are playing to your apathetic alignment.

And sucking...ya do not have it anymore.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2018)

Superman said:


> No you are playing to your apathetic alignment.
> 
> And sucking...ya do not have it anymore.


oh i still got it, i just dont wanna play mafia and would rather let whatever current narrative is out there about my playing ability settle in


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

have you EVER won an MVP, aiya?


----------



## Aries (Feb 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> Seriously, no one but you cares about Team Troll
> Team Hope is almost a wasteland as well
> 
> Team Ego is currently not only the greatest as always  but also the most populated



How can team ego be a thing when all the members egos wont allow them to co-exist do to ego?

Rage, Troll, Hope all have a common goal, something that unites them. Something that makes them a team... A family... Ego? Not so much. Its very me centered. You're better off saying you are a non hostile indie

Reactions: Funny 3 | Ningen 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

Our common goal is shitting on the common plebes


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

Everyone knows im the most gifted player this section has ever seen


----------



## Aries (Feb 13, 2018)

Superman said:


> BALANCE IS NOT THE PROBLEM WITH YOUR GAMES!





Age has caught up with me, but this old dog still has some tricks up his sleeve. That mafia icons game will prove that.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> Everyone knows im the most gifted player this section has ever seen




Yes you have been gifted many Ls

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 13, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That's not saying much though....





I continue reinvent myself every mafia gen waffles. The Times are a changing

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> Yes you have been gifted many Ls


Yesterday never happened

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

Anyone wanna play some turbo mafia

We can settle who the mvp is in there


----------



## Aries (Feb 13, 2018)

But what if the common pleb has a ego aswell? Would that not make you... The common pleb?

[HASHTAG]#WhatifHatersDabBack[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 13, 2018)

Superman said:


> Yes it is.



Going from 0 balance to 0,1 still makes what he said true.
And it still ain't saying much.


aiyanah said:


> we're being kind by not stealing all the mvp's andae



I'm the kindest of all the oldfags.

Reactions: Neutral 2


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 13, 2018)

Aries said:


> I continue reinvent myself every mafia gen waffles. The Times are a changing



I would say the basics have never changed with you, only how you express them.


----------



## Legend (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 13, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> oh i still got it, i just dont wanna play mafia and would rather let whatever current narrative is out there about my playing ability settle in



Terrible excuse. Just say what you had is gone and enjoy your rocking chair old man...


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

Not sure what u guys are bickering for

Me and @His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna  and @Priscilla are the three greatest mafia players and the future of this section

Bow down to the three of us

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Katou (Feb 13, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> Not sure what u guys are bickering for
> 
> Me and @His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna  and @Priscilla are the three greatest mafia players and the future of this section
> 
> Bow down to the three of us





and for all you naysayers

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

There's never been a more dynamic threesome than this 伝説の三忍. 

We are the legendary three.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> Not sure what u guys are bickering for
> 
> Me and @His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna  and @Priscilla are the three greatest mafia players and the future of this section
> 
> Bow down to the three of us





His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> and for all you naysayers

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2018)

Superman said:


> Bitch I am saying get your ass into a game and show not tell.


but i dont wanna play mafia


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


>



Du wirst verblüfft sein, wenn du siehst...


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

Stop speaking nazi in here


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> Stop speaking nazi in here



what's our team name? and should shiny be allowed to join


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> what's our team name? and should shiny be allowed to join


Sure

We can be the fantastic foursome

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Du wirst verblüfft sein, wenn du siehst...



Judging by the last assassin's game, I already am tbh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Judging by the last assassin's game, I already am tbh



WHAT IS THE BEAUTY PARLOR


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> WHAT IS THE BEAUTY PARLOR



I dunno, couldn't view that page last time I clicked on the link 

Oh btw...


Ava said:


> Stop speaking nazi in here



Stört es dich, wenn ich auf Deutsch rede? Ich könnt das den ganzen Tag machen.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

Anyone have any interest in turbo mafia today?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I dunno, couldn't view that page last time I clicked on the link
> 
> Oh btw...
> 
> ...


Dont make me kill you

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

OH WAIT @Underworld Broker, i'm reading a swiss-german novel and the guy keeps saying zwetschgen instead of pflaumen. a swiss thing only?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Stört es dich, wenn ich auf Deutsch rede? Ich könnt das den ganzen Tag machen.



PLEASE DO. ich werde mit dir reden !!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> Anyone have any interest in turbo mafia today?



Nein.



Ava said:


> Dont make me kill you



Das ist wirklich optimistisch. 





His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> OH WAIT @Underworld Broker, i'm reading a swiss-german novel and the guy keeps saying zwetschgen instead of pflaumen. a swiss thing only?



Manche Leute in Bayern nennen sie auch Zwetschgen (meistens die älteren Leute hier), ich sage immer Pflaumen.



His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> PLEASE DO. ich werde mit dir reden !!!!!



Da Ava es als "nazi" bezeichnet, werde ich wohl als Strafe für ihn mal heute auf deutsch reden~

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

Everyone been behaving?


----------



## Aries (Feb 13, 2018)

1: Aiyanah-*Godfather+absorbs 1st action that targets him*
2: Amrun-One shot Vig
3: Atlantic Storm-Vanilla Town
4: Avalon-*Mafia Jack of all trades*
5: AznKuchiki chick-*Mafia Bomb*
6: Blaze-Night Cop
7: Bioness-*Mafia Doctor*
8: ChaosReaper-Indie-Bulletproof till platinum appears. Win if he kills or lynches platinum
9: Chibason-Govenor
10: Cloudkicker-Survives 1st kill shot attempt
11: Cycloid-Role blocker
12: Cubey-Jester
13: Darth-One shot Vig
14: Deiboom-*Mafia Back up*
15: Didi-Cop
16: Enter the Tao-One shot cop/lie detector
17: Fireworks-*Mafia vote stealer*
18: Friday-*Mafia bomb-kills 2 players when eliminated*
19: Grahf-Indie-can join any mafia group in the game and win with them
20: Hiruzen Sarotobi-Bomb
21: Hidden Nin-Doctor
22: Homestuck-Cultist
23: James-Day cop
24: Jiraiya The Gallant-Doctor
25: Kaitou-Clue finder
26: KBL-Bomb
27: Kue-Doctor
28: Law-Vigilante
29: Legend-Role blocker
30: Legendary Beauty-*Godfather + two shot double faction kill*
31: MSAL-Indie- Wins when Legendary Beauty and Mio are eliminated from game
32: Marco-copy cat
33: Mist Puppet-Gains a one shot ability each phase
34: Mio-*GodFather + Doctor/Bullet Proof*
35: Nois-restless spirit
36: Platinum-Indie-Bulletproof till CR appears. Wins if he kills or lynches CR
37: Princess Ivy-*Survivor*
38: Remchu-Bulletproof
39: Rolfcopter-Jack of all trades one shots
40: Raven Rider-3x voter
41: Sajin-*Mafia Bullet Proof*
42: Sarun Uchiha-2x voter
43: Shark Skin-one shot lie detector
44: Sphyer- *Mafia 2 shot Write up tamperer*
45: SoulTaker-2 shot investigator
46: Stringer Bell-Universal Back up
47: Super Mike-Vanilla Town
48: VastolordeDae-*Serial Killer*
49: WhataDrag-*Mafia Cop + Bus driver*
50: Xerces-*Jester*

Townies Gonna Town Mafia-
The Heart Mafia-
Repwhores Mafia
Mafia fc town

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Nein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to my ignore list

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Everyone been behaving?


Yeah

No drama or fights


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> Yeah
> 
> No drama or fights


That's good.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

Aries said:


> 1: Aiyanah-*Godfather*
> 2: Amrun-One shot Vig
> 3: Atlantic Storm-Vanilla Town
> 4: Avalon-*Mafia Jack of all trades*
> ...


I dont remember playing this


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

That mafia game must be from 1950


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2018)

Aries said:


> 1: Aiyanah-*Godfather+absorbs 1st action that targets him*
> 2: Amrun-One shot Vig
> 3: Atlantic Storm-Vanilla Town
> 4: Avalon-*Mafia Jack of all trades*
> ...


this is throwback as fuck

omg you even got xerces in this friend

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

Oh @Didi was in that game? I probably killed him


----------



## Aries (Feb 13, 2018)

Its from Mafia Icons. The game will start off with 5 players with a randomized role from that list. Each end of a phase a new player will come into the game or when a player is killed. The sign ups are still open and will be open as the game starts


----------



## Shizune (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> Yeah
> 
> No drama or fights



If our taxes are paying for White Wolf being a mod, I want to actually get some work out of him. Wanna have a flame war?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

Didi has to be the funniest host ever

His PM to me yesterday insulting me after i died made me burst out laughing

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 13, 2018)

The unique thing of this game is the fact if you are killed or lynched you are not out the game. You just have to wait until you get a new role because this game wont end until either all the roles are used/mafia has majority or all the mafia roles are dead


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

Shizune said:


> If our taxes are paying for White Wolf being a mod, I want to actually get some work out of him. Wanna have a flame war?


If we have a flame war....only one of us is gonna get banned


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

also, was hast du heute vor, @Underworld Broker?


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

_Preemptively thread bans Ava _

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

you know ww is in a good mood when he's acting like a mod. dog is such a dominatrix


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

I burst out laughing


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

didi was definitely getting tipsy when he sent you that pm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platinum (Feb 13, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I thought you were a man of taste Plat. All of the sequels just went too far into nonsense to match the magic of the first game.



Nah, BBS has better characters and a better story .

The combat system was better too.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> didi was definitely getting tipsy when he sent you that pm.


We both messed up so bad zatch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

@Shizune

Thought u were gonna flame me? 

I wont retaliate but u got my permission to insult me


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

@White Wolf is this allowed?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> We both messed up so bad zatch



You mean we are both swindlers, lulling people into a false sense of security because they think we're bad, then in the next game we're going to pounce and fleece them for all they gots?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> You mean we are both swindlers, lulling people into a false sense of security because they think we're bad, then in the next game we're going to pounce and fleece them for all they gots?


Y-yeah thats exactly why we played so bad...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> @Shizune
> 
> Thought u were gonna flame me?
> 
> I wont retaliate but u got my permission to insult me



Imagine being so desperate for attention sis has to ASK for a flame war 

_Fuck I look like, ho? _​_I look like 'yes' and you like 'no'​_


----------



## Platinum (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava, why you be deleting posts in my signup thread?

You afraid of the standoff, breh?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

Im not insulting anyone until he replies


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2018)

this is the mafia section dude
flame whoever u want
just in game not in the convo thread 
that’s how pros do it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> also, was hast du heute vor, @Underworld Broker?



Ich werde später bisschen malen, muss mit graustufen üben  

Was hast du heute vor?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2018)

>Ava still hasn’t figured out that I joined the mafia section in late 2010 after already getting banned like 15 times in my first 2 years on NF just so I could find a section to post in where I could channel my flames into with less risk of getting banned


----------



## Platinum (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava confirmed terrified of my Mexican Standoff Game.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> Im not insulting anyone until he replies



is there a reason u on my page hatin at this time of the morning? Lol. is there any way I can get your sorry ass out of the house to do something? Come on boo. Do better. spend your energy making yourself proud. get out of the waffle house. 

_I think I'll have a rap bitch for my entrée
Cause they be thinkin' they can spit, spit shine my shoes_
_
_​


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Ava confirmed terrified of my Mexican Standoff Game.


I signed up


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2018)

this dude zatch with the nicki quotes


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

W said:


> >Ava still hasn’t figured out that I joined the mafia section in late 2010 after already getting banned like 15 times in my first 2 years on NF just so I could find a section to post in where I could channel my flames into with less risk of getting banned


so you really can't get banned for flaming during games?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> so you really can't get banned for flaming during games?



generally not unless you go hard in the paint

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> so you really can't get banned for flaming during games?


as long as it's loosely game related, no

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Ich werde später bisschen malen, muss mit graustufen üben
> 
> Was hast du heute vor?



Ich will einen Roman zu ende lesen. undddd ich denke ich muss eine Freundin besuchen, weil ihre Großmütter ist sterbenskrank, und sie is traurig.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

shizune is going to hire me to ghost write his diss posts from now on

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

White Wolf was last seen: A moment ago

You can tell he's refreshing this convo every 30 seconds

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> shizune is going to hire me to ghost write his diss posts from now on


you!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> you!!!



i'm so happy someone got this


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> White Wolf was last seen: A moment ago
> 
> You can tell he's refreshing this convo every 30 seconds


Not really.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

i didnt get it tbh, pretty sure nicki writes her own shit 

i know kanye doesnt tho


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Not really.


you're in emo wolf mode today huh? 

well hope u have a speedy recovery, lemme know when fun wolf mode returns


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> i didnt get it tbh, pretty sure nicki writes her own shit
> 
> i know kanye doesnt tho



Shizune hates it when people say Nicki uses a ghostwriter. I am stirring the pot


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Shizune hates it when people say Nicki uses a ghostwriter. I am stirring the pot



so you're finally confessing to be NF's drama king?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

we have a beauty parlor section? where is that located?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> no
> 
> i hate drama
> 
> ...


i didnt slander any germans, u got evidence?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> we have a beauty parlor section? where is that located?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

but seriously, how do you lose 2 world wars? absolutely embarrassing


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> you're in emo wolf mode today huh?
> 
> well hope u have a speedy recovery, lemme know when fun wolf mode returns


Ok Barack


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

looks terrible

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> i didnt slander any germans, u got evidence?





Ava said:


> No such thing as an innocent German, you're people are the most evil





Ava said:


> u need to win a world war to post in this thread, have a good day





> It was awkward because I was wearing a Brazil shirt when I left Canada and then walking around in Germany while everyone has their german face paint on....well let's just say the death stares I got were strong

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


>


i stand by everything i said

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Shizune hates it when people say Nicki uses a ghostwriter. I am stirring the pot


i seen that girl freestyling, she did a drake and was reading the lines from her phone

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

zatch how many times have u been banned?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

ITT i give you three pokemon.

@White Wolf


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> zatch how many times have u been banned?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


>


smh


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> ITT i give you three pokemon.
> 
> @White Wolf


Lucario been one of my faves since it was added, so can dig it.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> smh



I learned from your $19.99 skype class how to instigate drama but not get banned. 



White Wolf said:


> Lucario been one of my faves since it was added, so can dig it.



thx. i am now done giving pokemon

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> thx. i am now done giving pokemon


Next up, Digimon

and Yu-Gi-Oh cards 

Go


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I learned from your $19.99 skype class how to instigate drama but not get banned.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Next up, Digimon
> 
> and Yu-Gi-Oh cards
> 
> Go



why did no one else want a 3-pokemon team


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Ich rede richtig und meine Grammatik ist auch ziemlich gut. Ich würde dir empfehlen einen Punkt am Ende von deinem Satz zu tun.



BURRNNNNN

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> why did no one else want a 3-pokemon team


Because you have 700 posts in the  Yu-Gi-Oh thread.  Show us that wisdom.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> why did no one else want a 3-pokemon team


pokemon sucks, thats why

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

or more accurately, i haven't seen a single episode of pokemon


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

here is @Underworld Broker


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> here is @Underworld Broker


> A snake
> A fox
> A spoiled princess

What is she Taylor Swift?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> there's no way


nazi anthem?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> > A snake
> > A fox
> > A spoiled princess
> 
> What is she Taylor Swift?



I thought they fit her well. you ruin everything!!!!!!!!!



Ava said:


> nazi anthem?



reznor is going to kill u


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> you ruin everything


That's what I'm here for, thanks.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I thought they fit her well. you ruin everything!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> reznor is going to kill u


reznor can do whatever he wants, idc


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

@Underworld Broker

aber das Problem ist daß sie ist launisch. ein Moment will sie mit mir sprechen... zwei Sekunden später ist sie müde, will nicht rumhängen. ahhhhh, enge Verbindungen sind schwere.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> That's what I'm here for, thanks.





Ava said:


> reznor can do whatever he wants, idc



my god the depression squad is in full force

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Ich bin tatsächlich überrascht, dass du mich nicht schon vorher auf deine ignorier-liste gesetzt hast.



Ich benutze nicht einmal die Ignorierliste, ich habe niemanden darauf.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> my god the depression squad is in full force


im in apathy mode, wolf boy is in depressed/emo mode

there's a big difference between the two

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> im in apathy mode, wolf boy is in depressed/emo mode
> 
> there's a big difference between the two


Not really.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

I have a plot to reenergize Ava and turn Wolfie's frown upside down 

just need to implement it


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> He's saying apathy and emo are the same


Not really. 


And I  just don't care and my hand's still swollen so putting emotion into anything is time consuming.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> He's saying apathy and emo are the same


they most certainly are not

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I have a plot to reenergize Ava and turn Wolfie's frown upside down
> 
> just need to implement it


hope ur plan is taking place in the mafia section

im not posting outside of my new home


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Not really.
> 
> 
> And I  just don't care and my hand's still swollen so putting emotion into anything is time consuming.



oh so you're apathetic too



Ava said:


> they most certainly are not



i agree they are not the same

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> hope ur plan is taking place in the mafia section
> 
> im not posting outside of my new home



Let's get this party started.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Let's get this party started.


who nutted on shizune?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

W said:


> this is the mafia section dude
> flame whoever u want
> just in game not in the convo thread
> that’s how pros do it




same

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

seriously tho, why does that dude have milk all over his face? context?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> who nutted on shizune?



apathy - lack of interest or care

ava is clearly NOT apathetic because he made a joke about shizune, which demonstrates enthusiasm.

MISSION 1 COMPLETE


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> seriously tho, why does that dude have milk all over his face? context?



it's from the norwegian show no one will watch 

SKAM


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> apathy - lack of interest or care
> 
> ava is clearly NOT apathetic because he made a joke about shizune, which demonstrates enthusiasm.
> 
> MISSION 1 COMPLETE


my apathy is for everything outside of this section

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> oh so you're apathetic too


Well I'm naturally apathetic most of the time.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

give me 3 pokemon Zatchkun


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> give me 3 pokemon Zatchkun



i feel like they are going to be heavily tengen toppa inspired


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i feel like they are going to be heavily tengen toppa inspired




so like
excavadrill or whatever the fuck that drill mole is called
maybe like Bisteel for the kinda ttgl style (I know he's kamen rider but close enough)

and what else


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I have a plot to reenergize Ava and turn Wolfie's frown upside down
> 
> just need to implement it


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

didi got a sick 3-pokemon team, if i do say so myself


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

ooh nice those first two even in the TTGL style, awesome

who's that ugly sonic though


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

I always forget about Beedrill having a mega, and I shouldn't cuz it's pretty cool


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> ooh nice those first two even in the TTGL style, awesome
> 
> who's that ugly sonic though



ARE YOU KIDDING? for some reason, i envisage you perfectly with the yellow, speedy fox powerhouse. omg this upsets me


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

CHIDORI


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

I've never seen it before and be real: it really does look like they're going for the sonic audience



I mean come on

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

fine you can either have this hoe



or this hoe


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

I'll take the Bisharp

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

Sweetened tea far too much


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

@aiyanah

you know i never check the images right?

because  i always view NF from work or school


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Not really.
> 
> 
> And I  just don't care and my hand's still swollen so putting emotion into anything is time consuming.


Let mama kiss and make it better. OuO Uguu


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> @aiyanah
> 
> you know i never check the images right?
> 
> because  i always view NF from work or school


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> @aiyanah
> 
> you know i never check the images right?
> 
> because  i always view NF from work or school


Dude I was in the industrial design building last fall, My friend David went upstairs 3rd floor or whatever. He was watching porn on his phone full blast.

 I was dying.

Like wtf.

Albeit lots of people carving wood/plastic and it's a noisy environment area he was in was kind of quiet and dude just looking at hard core porn like it was nothing.

Even in class he would look up naked chicks while we are in the back. Like he got away doing the most obscene gestures and shit that entire semester.

Soooooooooooo

LOL.

whatever.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

Just look at images o.o

do it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

I wouldn't do it, but you should.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Dude I was in the industrial design building last fall, My friend David went upstairs 3rd floor or whatever. He was watching porn on his phone full blast.
> 
> I was dying.
> 
> ...


im at work


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> im at work


Don't you have bathrooms, <_<

Go in a closet.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Don't you have bathrooms, <_<
> 
> Go in a closet.


that's a lot of effort just to see a pic isn't it? 

ill pass


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

Smh.
Embrace debauchery


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Smh.
> Embrace debauchery


i have to be turned on first 

thats not that easy to do


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> i have to be turned on first
> 
> thats not that easy to do


@Underworld Broker


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> @Underworld Broker


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


>


My bad, maybe @Nighty the Mighty is more to your liking.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

i liked the first option better tbh


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> i have to be turned on first
> 
> thats not that easy to do


You aren't always on?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> You aren't always on?


no im never turned on on my own, someone has to do something first 

why are you?


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> i liked the first option better tbh


Well @Underworld Broker you heard it here first. Ava needs your help.


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> no im never turned on on my own, someone has to do something first
> 
> why are you?



I'm a light switch. Just flip me on baby

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I wonder... hmm... who oh who could be on your mind.


goodbye 

im gonna go hide in....hmm i dont have another section to hide in 

guess ill go lurk wad's game


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> goodbye
> 
> im gonna go hide in....hmm i dont have another section to hide in
> 
> guess ill go lurk wad's game


The courts welcome you graciously.


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

RemChu is literally always horny

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> The courts welcome you graciously.


i would need to break a rule in order to head in there.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I'm a light switch. Just flip me on baby


yeah im the opposite tbh, you wouldn't wanna be with someone like me


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

@White Wolf

already heard all about that


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

well by heard i mean one of your staff friends straight up asking me about it


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> @White Wolf
> 
> already heard all about that


I'm sure. 

You know what'll happen next time though right?


----------



## Legend (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I'm sure.
> 
> You know what'll happen next time though right?


ill be entering the courts soon on my own anyways wolfie, rest assured 

just have a few things left to take care so ill be here for a while longer

but we both know how this story ends


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> but we both know how this story ends



Predictably so.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

exactly so go threaten someone else with a ban, it wont work on me cuz i dont care about this site that much anymore


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> yeah im the opposite tbh, you wouldn't wanna be with someone like me


Don't put yourself down lol...


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

this convo makes no sense without being able to see what white wolf repped me with


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> goodbye
> 
> im gonna go hide in....hmm i dont have another section to hide in
> 
> guess ill go lurk wad's game


what's wrong ? ;0


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> this convo makes no sense without being able to see what white wolf repped me with


i wanna see


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> what's wrong ? ;0


nothing, i finish work in an hour so my day is good

hows urs


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> i wanna see


was just the typical mod attempt at flexing their ban muscles


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> nothing, i finish work in an hour so my day is good
> 
> hows urs


im eating fish stix, pretty good day


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> im eating fish stix, pretty good day


did u see what happened to dr white in wad's game?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

some fucker @aiyanah sending me a picture rep i opened in public

fuck you

Reactions: Winner 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2018)

damn


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> ill be entering the courts soon on my own anyways wolfie, rest assured
> 
> just have a few things left to take care so ill be here for a while longer
> 
> but we both know how this story ends



you're requesting a ban?

or you're getting nominated as a mod


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> some fucker @aiyanah sending me a picture rep i opened in public
> 
> fuck you


2005 joindate and u dont know the golden rule of aiyanah reps?

never open them


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

W said:


> damn



turn that frown upside down.

depressing/apathy party cannot have a 3rd member


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> 2005 joindate and u dont know the golden rule of aiyanah reps?
> 
> never open them



i thought it was going to be about pokemon


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> you're requesting a ban?
> 
> or you're getting nominated as a mod





im never requesting a ban again

and im never getting modded dont be silly


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i thought it was going to be about pokemon


no its always nude white women 

did anyone see ur pic? i hope u got embarrassed


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> turn that frown upside down.
> 
> depressing/apathy party cannot have a 3rd member


You've always been the ringleader though.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> im never requesting a ban again
> 
> and im never getting modded dont be silly



your message was cryptic and made me think you were on a suicide mission to end up in the courts 



Ava said:


> no its always nude white women
> 
> did anyone see ur pic? i hope u got embarrassed



yes, some 45-50 y/o man directly behind me saw it and smiled. i am now going to be raped 



White Wolf said:


> You've always been the ringleader though.



 no


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> no





His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> yes, some 45-50 y/o man directly behind me saw it and smiled. i am now going to be raped


And thus he developed stockholm syndrome, the ringleader grows stronger.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> your message was cryptic and made me think you were on a suicide mission to end up in the courts



nah u misunderstood, white wolf was threatening with a ban if i step outta line again

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

ill be mature for once tho, since they were nice enough to not ban me, i wont do it again

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> ill be mature for once tho, since they were nice enough to not ban me, i wont do it again


Right. 

I'll mark next week on my Calendar then.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> no its always nude white women
> 
> did anyone see ur pic? i hope u got embarrassed


man i gotta shock you at some point with some disastrous rep content


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

ok ok enough of the passive/aggressiveness white wolf


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> man i gotta shock you at some point with some disastrous rep content


bro...i dont click the links in your rep messages, how will you shock me 



im not a big fan of nudity most of the time, cant u just rep me without the pics


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> bro...i dont click the links in your rep messages, how will you shock me
> 
> 
> 
> im not a big fan of nudity most of the time, cant u just rep me without the pics


ava when he gets an image rep

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

why did he take off the lego seat?


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> some fucker @aiyanah sending me a picture rep i opened in public
> 
> fuck you

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> why did he take off the lego seat?


i didn't know it had a seat


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> i didn't know it had a seat


whats that...in his hand then?


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> whats that...in his hand then?


the lid


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

i regret not signing up for wad's game 

could have been in the thrill of things

participating in the dr. white manhunt 

instead im stuck here with porn boy and my passive/aggressive ex girlfriend white wolf

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> i regret not signing up for wad's game
> 
> could have been in the thrill of things
> 
> ...



I was going to join that, but by the time I responded, it was filled. 

i need to decide between 

host madness
mafia standoff
cinemafia


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I was going to join that, but by the time I responded, it was filled.
> 
> i need to decide between
> 
> ...


forget all that at the moment

we need to decide what we're doing today


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I was going to join that, but by the time I responded, it was filled.
> 
> i need to decide between
> 
> ...


You comprehend they all happen at different times right?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I'm going to harass every section in your name, and since I am on invisible, you won't know where I am


wait what? what do u mean harass every section in my name

and i can easily know where you are by reading your most recent posts


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You comprehend they all happen at different times right?







Ava said:


> wait what? what do u mean harass every section in my name
> 
> and i can easily know where you are by reading your most recent posts



i can turn it off so you can't read my recent posts 

i don't know how to entertain you other than turbo mafia


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

didi is currently talking about how rich and posh he is skiing with the royal family of the netherlands


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i can turn it off so you can't read my recent posts



WAIT WHAT?

thats a feature? how do i do that


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> WAIT WHAT?
> 
> thats a feature? how do i do that



i unfollow you and set my privacy to only people i follow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> did u see what happened to dr white in wad's game?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i unfollow you and set my privacy to only people i follow


i wanna test a feature

click my profile and tell me if u can still see it


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> i wanna test a feature
> 
> click my profile and tell me if u can still see it



i can't. you bully


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> @Underworld Broker





White Wolf said:


> Well @Underworld Broker you heard it here first. Ava needs your help.



Let's see if that's gonna work

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

*Naruto Forums - Error*

*This member limits who may view their full profile*

*@Mbxx help *


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> didi is currently talking about how rich and posh he is skiing with the royal family of the netherlands




fake news 


actually I loudly complained about some total jackass hogging up the Line at the skilift, forcing his way in but then my mom was like 'yeah uh look again and see who he's making room for' and yeah it turned out to be the chaperone of Beatrix (queen then still at the time iirc), so yeah the way the security made sure the lift was filled made sense (was a 2-seater, so 2 in front, then beatrix and her chaperone, then 2 behind, then us  )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

interesting, this feature will be very useful

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Let's see if that's gonna work




ty lee was so fucking hot


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 13, 2018)

@Ava check my previous post

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Let's see if that's gonna work


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> interesting, this feature will be very useful






Didi said:


> fake news
> 
> 
> actually I loudly complained about some total jackass hogging up the Line at the skilift, forcing his way in but then my mom was like 'yeah uh look again and see who he's making room for' and yeah it turned out to be the chaperone of Beatrix (queen then still at the time iirc), so yeah the way the security made sure the lift was filled made sense (was a 2-seater, so 2 in front, then beatrix and her chaperone, then 2 behind, then us  )



i hope one day to become a male consort to a monarchy. for some reason, i didn't picture you as the sporty type, but this is good to know. makes you more sexy in my mind's eye


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> ty lee was so fucking hot



She was a pretty nice character, one of my favourites

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> She was a pretty nice character, one of my favourites



I see you as a chi-blocker or a water bender.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm not really the sporty type tbh, but I'm upper-middle class so yeah
And skiiing has always come naturally to me for some reason, though starting at 5 certainly helped
it's one of the few sports I'd say I'm very good at, I'm confident I could smoke everyone I know at it


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> She was a pretty nice character, one of my favourites



The Beach episode was so good at unvealing Azula's insecurities too
man I loved s2 and s3 of TLA, rewatched it so many times and still great


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

Stelios said:


> tell me what you think
> of those homemade cookies i sent you



Thick, gooey, chewy. Lacks some milk, but not bad.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

tried skiing a few times, im average


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> The Beach episode was so good at unvealing Azula's insecurities too
> man I loved s2 and s3 of TLA, rewatched it so many times and still great


azula is flawless


----------



## Stelios (Feb 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Thick, gooey, chewy. Lacks some milk, but not bad.



you just shamelessly picked
inside Toxic's privates

you sneaky little


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> I'm not really the sporty type tbh, but I'm upper-middle class so yeah
> And skiiing has always come naturally to me for some reason, though starting at 5 certainly helped
> it's one of the few sports I'd say I'm very good at, I'm confident I could smoke everyone I know at it



Didi's like that girl in the dating simulator who is weird at first, but your appreciation of her steadily rises until she's in the top pantheon. :blu

norwegians are born with skis on their feet.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I see you as a chi-blocker or a water bender.



Yeah, same. Though lightning would be also cool 



Didi said:


> The Beach episode was so good at unvealing Azula's insecurities too
> man I loved s2 and s3 of TLA, rewatched it so many times and still great



It's a freakin great series tbh, toph was also so freakin cool omg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

Stelios said:


> you just shamelessly picked
> inside Toxic's privates
> 
> you sneaky little


I go where the cookies are.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Didi's like that girl in the dating simulator who is weird at first, but your appreciation of her steadily rises until she's in the top pantheon. :blu
> 
> norwegians are born with skis on their feet.




yeah but we don't have mountains so here it's only like upper middle class and + people who go on wintersport cuz shit's expensive


----------



## JFF (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> *Naruto Forums - Error*
> 
> *This member limits who may view their full profile*
> 
> *@Mbxx help *



Hmm !? @Reznor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

i feel like im the only one who loved Ozai

he was wonderful and in my top 3 avatar characters easily

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 13, 2018)

Mbxx said:


> Hmm !? @Reznor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

Mbxx said:


> Hmm !? @Reznor




HAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA

@Mbxx 

stop being such a dickhead about forum features you german twat 


holy shit, knowing you actually look at random forum tags has made my day

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Yeah, same. Though lightning would be also cool
> 
> 
> 
> It's a freakin great series tbh, toph was also so freakin cool omg



I think everyone's rewatched it many a times, tbh. air got shafted with no secondary element. i complain about this all the time.



Didi said:


> yeah but we don't have mountains so here it's only like upper middle class and + people who go on wintersport cuz shit's expensive



i see. why aren't you celebrating carneval with sin and getting crunk?

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Mbxx said:


> Hmm !? @Reznor


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> i feel like im the only one who loved Ozai
> 
> he was wonderful and in my top 3 avatar characters easily



-makes fun of germans for being perpetrators of genocide
-loves a man who rules with genocide


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> i feel like im the only one who loved Ozai
> 
> he was wonderful and in my top 3 avatar characters easily



Ozai was GOAT
so much better than any Korra villains
tho Azula was even better imo, worked more because of all the psycho issues she had while Ozai was more a straightforward villain, Azula was more fleshed out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 13, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> nope, i remember catching unsavory actions from you, never a doctor protection though



You not remembering it doesn't mean it never happened. 



Aries said:


> 39: Rolfcopter-Jack of all trades one shots



Of course I am....



Aries said:


> The unique thing of this game is the fact if you are killed or lynched you are not out the game. You just have to wait until you get a new role because this game wont end until either all the roles are used/mafia has majority or all the mafia roles are dead



Lol....



Ava said:


> 2005 joindate and u dont know the golden rule of aiyanah reps?
> 
> never open them



Always open @aiyanah reps.
They always good.



aiyanah said:


> man i gotta shock you at some point with some disastrous rep content



Show him what you got.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> -makes fun of germans for being perpetrators of genocide
> -loves a man who rules with genocide


i first fell inlove with him when he burned zuko's face and banished him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> Ozai was GOAT
> so much better than any Korra villains
> tho Azula was even better imo, worked more because of all the psycho issues she had while Ozai was more a straightforward villain, Azula was more fleshed out


yeah my top 3 last airbender characters are

1) azula

2) ty lee

3) ozai


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i see. why aren't you celebrating carneval with sin and getting crunk?




only subhumans living under the rivers celebrate carnaval, they're barely even Dutch tbh 


(all dates back to the good ol' catholic / protestant split)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> i first fell inlove with him when he burned zuko's face and banished him



The honour memes lol


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> i first fell inlove with him when he burned zuko's face and banished him


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> The honour memes lol


whos your favourite?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


>


mohit


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> only subhumans living under the rivers celebrate carnaval, they're barely even Dutch tbh
> 
> 
> (all dates back to the good ol' catholic / protestant split)



@SinRaven you going to take that?

CAW


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> mohit



Dev looks more like Mohit than Aziz Ansari. Mohit thinks he looks like Aziz lol


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

itachi is definitely going to look like riz ahmed in a couple of years


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Dev looks more like Mohit than Aziz Ansari. Mohit thinks he looks like Aziz lol


dev?


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

actually, I believe Twente celebrates carnaval as well

do you know why @Mr. Waffles ?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

also why are u guys being mean to mbxx? hes actually one of the sweeter staff members

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> dev?



Dev Patel is the actor who played Zuko in the pictures I posted.

@Mbxx have you ever played mafia? Wollen Sie mitspielen?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> actually, I believe Twente celebrates carnaval as well
> 
> do you know why @Mr. Waffles ?



Did you not eat doughnuts and king cake today?


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

@Toxic Saiyan Greek names are cool.


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Feb 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Toxic Saiyan Greek names are cool.


Yeh Dey R


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

im actually planning on hosting my own mafia game

got 10 roles made up so far

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> whos your favourite?



Think my top 3 in no particular order would be Toph, Azula and Ty lee  Toph was funny, Azula was cool af and Ty lee is as optimistic as I am


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Did you not eat doughnuts and king cake today?




no



Ava said:


> im actually planning on hosting my own mafia game
> 
> got 10 roles made up so far




I bet it'll be really unbalanced


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Think my top 3 in no particular order would be Toph, Azula and Ty lee  Toph was funny, Azula was cool af and Ty lee is as optimistic as I am




for me a top 3 would probably consist of  (in no particular order) Toph, Sokka and Azula

Toph was badass and funny as shit
Sokka was the funniest and also inspiritional as shit as the 'powerless' one in the group
Azula was a marvelous flawed villain


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gonna be game of thrones


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> for me a top 3 would probably consist of  (in no particular order) Toph, Sokka and Azula
> 
> Toph was badass and funny as shit
> Sokka was the funniest and also inspiritional as shit as the 'powerless' one in the group
> Azula was a marvelous flawed villain



Sokka and Toph interactions got me dying every time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

ugh, i always forget that you hate sweets, didi. we all have our flaws


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Think my top 3 in no particular order would be Toph, Azula and Ty lee  Toph was funny, Azula was cool af and Ty lee is as optimistic as I am


you do kind of have the same bubbly personality as ty lee now that i think about it 

so thats why you choose that gif huh 

very clever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i see. why aren't you celebrating carneval with sin and getting crunk?



Dutch like to parrot Americans 
they dress up for Halloween

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> actually, I believe Twente celebrates carnaval as well
> 
> do you know why @Mr. Waffles ?



No clue, but it seems like a fairly local kind of thing though.
I mean the city I live in doesn't really celebrate it.
Maybe we got it from the Germans or something Idunno.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> ugh, i always forget that you hate sweets, didi. we all have our flaws




I don't hate sweets, I just have literally no idea what you're talking about this time
wtf is king cake


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

stelios is probs such a meme daddy


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

king cake looks like something a unicorn vomited on


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> stelios is probs such a meme daddy


legit laughed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 13, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> No clue, but it seems like a fairly local kind of thing though.
> I mean the city I live in doesn't really celebrate it.
> *Maybe we got it from the Germans or something Idunno.*


Probably


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Dutch like to parrot Americans
> they dress up for Halloween




almost no one does, at least over here
probably more in the (((randstad))) but those people are degenerate anyway 



Mr. Waffles said:


> No clue, but it seems like a fairly local kind of thing though.
> I mean the city I live in doesn't really celebrate it.
> Maybe we got it from the Germans or something Idunno.




yeah I know someone from Tubbergen and I know it's a thing over there
might be, I asked because I hoped you knew
might just be they're catholic in some places and aren't in others tbh


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> I don't hate sweets, I just have literally no idea what you're talking about this time
> wtf is king cake



Last line was my thinking as well.
Never heard of it.
Only thing coming to mind was tompoezen, but you know orange ones ?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> I don't hate sweets, I just have literally no idea what you're talking about this time
> wtf is king cake



there's the baby jesus hidden in it


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> there's the baby jesus hidden in it




that shit definitely ain't dutch


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> yeah I know someone from Tubbergen and I know it's a thing over there
> might be, I asked because I hoped you knew
> might just be they're catholic in some places and aren't in others tbh



It's also a thing in Denekamp. 
Maybe it's just smaller places that have it...


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> there's the baby jesus hidden in it



Never seen that before.


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Last line was my thinking as well.
> Never heard of it.
> Only thing coming to mind was tompoezen, but you know orange ones ?




mmmmm tompoezen


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm looking at other versions of king cake, koningentaart in Nederlands.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> stelios is probs such a meme daddy





Ava said:


> legit laughed

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 13, 2018)

Though I never left a Moustache. If I did i'd be like i came out straight from german porn.
I'd rather die than do a Movember.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

i want this. never had tompoes


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i want this. never had tompoes


Legit read this as tampons.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Though I never left a Moustache. If I did i'd be like i came out straight from german porn.
> I'd rather die than do a Movember.



movember is ABOUT PREVENTING DEATHS, YOU NARCISSISTIC TOOL


----------



## Stelios (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i want this. never had tompoes



if you want to experience it

buy a  French Napoleon Pastry aka Mille-Feuille
the core is pretty much the same


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Legit read this as tampons.



i've never consumed a tampon either. one time someone had a bloody nose on the bus, and a girl offered a tampon because no one had tissues lol


----------



## Aries (Feb 13, 2018)

One of my biggest fears when i first start taking dance was this fear would randomly get hard. The struggle was real

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Stelios said:


> if you want to experience it
> 
> buy a  French Napoleon Pastry aka Mille-Feuille
> the core is pretty much the same



Yeah, it says it's like one on wiki. 

i want the one by jacques genin in paris


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Aries said:


> One of my biggest fears when i first start taking dance was this fear would randomly get hard. The struggle was real



i hope i read this sentence correctly because i lol'd


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i've never consumed a tampon either. one time someone had a bloody nose on the bus, and a girl offered a tampon because no one had tissues lol


Get your industrial heavy duty tampons today, amazingly handy for all your necessities whether it be a bloody nose, a pricked finger, a prickly girlfriend and more.


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

Aries said:


> One of my biggest fears when i first start taking dance was this fear would randomly get hard. The struggle was real



Damn.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> movember is ABOUT PREVENTING DEATHS, YOU NARCISSISTIC TOOL






donating to cancer research and screening at the right time helps preventing cancer
not some dorks that haven't shaved for a month.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Stelios said:


> donating to cancer research and screening at the right time helps preventing cancer
> not some dorks that haven't shaved for a month.







White Wolf said:


> Get your industrial heavy duty tampons today, amazingly handy for all your necessities whether it be a bloody nose, a pricked finger, a prickly girlfriend and more.



i love prickly pear jam


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

Aries said:


> One of my biggest fears when i first start taking dance was this fear would randomly get hard. The struggle was real


its 2018, im sure the guys you're dancing with wont get mad at a boner

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i love prickly pear jam


I love your prickly girlfriend.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

when do we get to see a video of you dancing, @Aries? 

i imagine you like the guy at 0:38


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I love your prickly girlfriend.



keep the pm secrets in the pm box you tool


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> its 2018, im sure the guys you're dancing with wont get mad at a boner


You get Erect, You get Wrecked. 

*Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 2, Guests: 0)*


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> keep the pm secrets in the pm box you tool



Okay, are you gonna send more pics?


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> You get Erect, You get Wrecked.
> 
> *Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 2, Guests: 0)*


*Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 9, Guests: 0)*


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> You get Erect, You get Wrecked.
> 
> *Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 2, Guests: 0)*



mbxx is here because i tagged him, and he reads my tags. we have a strong bond.

@Mbxx, remember when we stayed up all night talking about the Academy Awards last year?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Okay, are you gonna send more pics?



I just took my passport photo, and the person said i was a qt. i thought it looked terrible


----------



## Aries (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> its 2018, im sure the guys you're dancing with wont get mad at a boner



You don't point a loaded gun on someone. One small mistake....and it will go off.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I just took my passport photo, and the person said i was a qt. i thought it looked terrible


Maybe you had an awful cardigan.  If you can't dress properly you're no man of mafia.


----------



## Aries (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> when do we get to see a video of you dancing, @Aries?
> 
> i imagine you like the guy at 0:38



I actually do have a video of a dance but dont think its allowed to be posted


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

Aries said:


> You don't point a loaded gun on someone. One small mistake....and it will go off.


wait what?

isnt it impossible to nut just from dancing?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Maybe you had an awful cardigan.  If you can't dress properly you're no man of mafia.



If I had these, I would wear them everyday. 




Aries said:


> I actually do have a video of a dance but dont think its allowed to be posted



why not? because you reveal dance secrets? or you don't want to show the faces of non-members?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> wait what?
> 
> isnt it impossible to nut just from dancing?



where's your dancing video


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> If I had these, I would wear them everyday.


You would wear a sweet old lady all day?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You would wear a sweet old lady all day?


why did u call me barack earlier


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> why did u call me barack earlier


Michelle Obama with a penis.


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

I ordered a drawing tablet should be arriving today, accidentally spill juice on my old cheap one just now, clean the mess on the desk....I walk outside and the new tablet is here.

*claps hands*

All things in order.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I ordered a drawing tablet should be arriving today, accidentally spill juice on my old cheap one just now, clean the mess on the desk....I walk outside and the new tablet is here.
> 
> *claps hands*
> 
> All things in order.



silicon valley scum

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> wait what?
> 
> isnt it impossible to nut just from dancing?



This really never happens you can take my word
I wont apologize, that's just absurd
Mainly your fault from the way that you dance
And now I
Jizz in my pants

Don't tell your friends or I'll say your a slut
Plus its your fault, you were rubbing my butt
I'm very sensitive, some would say that's a plus
Now I'll go home and change

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

Aries said:


> I actually do have a video of a dance but dont think its allowed to be posted


Are you like black swan dancer ?
or

can u do urban stuff toooo


----------



## Aries (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> why not? because you reveal dance secrets? or you don't want to show the faces of non-members?



The latter. The video was mostly just for the class to see so we could practice

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I ordered a drawing tablet should be arriving today, accidentally spill juice on my old cheap one just now, clean the mess on the desk....I walk outside and the new tablet is here.
> 
> *claps hands*
> 
> All things in order.



I have some Bessie Smith LP playing that was released on 1956
I mean the god damn thing is like in mint condition 
and it's like 28 years older than me


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Oh, you thought I was talking about that?




u should just PM me from now on, u know im always honest with u behind closed doors


----------



## Stelios (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> silicon valley scum



don't be jelly


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> u should just PM me from now on, u know im always honest with u behind closed doors



you two have too much double-entendre talk going on

share with the class

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> How many breakdance partners have you had?
> 
> 
> 
> JOKES on you because you haven't watched forbrydelsen, you philistine



ok lemme explain my dancing history

there is a crew i used to dance with

then there is that one time i performed solo during my highschool talent show

then there is one friend who i partner with to make videos for her youtube channel and instagram account

is that clear now

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

13.3 incheeeeees


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Stelios said:


> don't be jelly



do you know who made that sheep and the rezsheep gif? i'd like to thank him/her for his work but i can't find the attribution


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> you two have too much double-entendre talk going on
> 
> share with the class




he doesnt know what a PM is


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Are you like black swan dancer ?
> or
> 
> can u do urban stuff toooo




is this a real question


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> ok lemme explain my dancing history
> 
> there is a crew i used to dance with
> 
> ...



crystal clear, thank you.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

nah remchu gotta be trollin


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> ok lemme explain my dancing history
> 
> there is a crew i used to dance with
> 
> ...


I use to break dance in highschool too. 

good shit

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> nah remchu gotta be trollin


My drawing tablet/

hahaha 

Why the fuck would i drop my penis size for strangers, who the fuck cares about my pepe.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I use to break dance in highschool too.
> 
> good shit



VIDEOSSSSSSSSS?????

isn't it better to be short for a male dancer? how tall are you @Aries


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

there is no black swan dancing where im from

its hip hop or gtfo


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> My drawing tablet/
> 
> hahaha
> 
> Why the fuck would i drop my penis size for strangers, who the fuck cares about my pepe.


im talking about the black swan question

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> u should just PM me from now on, u know im always honest with u behind closed doors




I mean,  I could. 

Now, should I? 

That's debatable. After you said that, I thought we wouldn't need the PMs anymore but alas...


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> mmmmm tompoezen



I know, right.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I mean,  I could.
> 
> Now, should I?
> 
> That's debatable. After you said that, I thought we wouldn't need the PMs anymore but alas...


i meant in the future 

none of these public convos ever again


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> im talking about the black swan question


Pretty sure Aries black swan type of dancing. ;0


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

thats our new rule, starting henceforth u got a question white wolf

u slide in my PMs and ask like a man


----------



## Aries (Feb 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Are you like black swan dancer ?
> or
> 
> can u do urban stuff toooo



I like to think im decentish/passable. Ive taken ballet, jazz and modern and adding this semester hip hop and salsa. Im more of a support guy, like im ok being in the back or sides or front just dont rely on me cause i feed of my groups movements and when i mess up everybody messes up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Pretty sure Aries black swan type of dancing. ;0


oh

then i feel bad for what i said


----------



## Stelios (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> do you know who made that sheep and the rezsheep gif? i'd like to thank him/her for his work but i can't find the attribution



I made the rezsheep

raindbow sheep though

I think it was found in google

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

don't forget, @White Wolf

New rule: Men can PM Ava from 8 am - 10 pm EST only. Women can PM whenever they want. Respect the rules fellas

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> i meant in the future
> 
> none of these public convos ever again





Ava said:


> thats our new rule, starting henceforth u got a question white wolf
> 
> u slide in my PMs and ask like a man



Hahaha.


----------



## Aries (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> VIDEOSSSSSSSSS?????
> 
> isn't it better to be short for a male dancer? how tall are you @Aries



5'11/ 6'0

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I made the rezsheep
> 
> raindbow sheep though
> 
> I think it was found in google



HOLY SHIT.

HOLY SHIT.

no one gets my sarcasm. you dutchies suck. OBVIOUSLY  I KNEW YOU MADE THAT. it was a joke since you called me jealous, i was being petty/sarcastic about how you don't have credits to your nf emotes, stelios.

i cry in the corner now.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> u slide in my PMs and ask like a man



> by doing it in secret

Ava being a coward again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> HOLY SHIT.
> 
> HOLY SHIT.
> 
> ...



I knew you already knew. I just daddy joked with you

S U F F E R


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > by doing it in secret
> 
> Ava being a coward again.


im handling it the mature way 

direct confrontation is the only way to solve any issue, not passive/aggressive subtle remarks all day long


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

Ah the box looks great, and smells good.

Dat feel when opening new electronics.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I knew you already knew. I just daddy joked with you
> 
> S U F F E R





pappa stelios too strong


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> HOLY SHIT.
> 
> HOLY SHIT.
> 
> ...


it's pretty obvious that europeans are inferior to canadians/americans

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reznor (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> *Naruto Forums - Error*
> 
> *This member limits who may view their full profile*
> 
> *@Mbxx help *


Whose profile?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> im handling it the mature way
> 
> direct confrontation is the only way to solve any issue, not passive/aggressive subtle remarks all day long



> in secret

Sure, coward.


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

Legit like Christmas morning. 

Feels good man.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

Reznor said:


> Whose profile?



Ava disabled it, Zatch's retarded


False alarm fam

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

reznor


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Reznor said:


> Whose profile?



It was Ava's, but we fixed it.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

i brought my profile back an hour ago


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Ava disabled it, Zatch's retarded
> 
> 
> False alarm fam



shh don't say that. didi already thinks i'm limping with a   >60 IQ

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> shh don't say that. didi already thinks i'm limping with a   >60 IQ



> didi

most people*

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

and people on this website throw a hissy fit when they think u unfollowed them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> shh don't say that. didi already thinks i'm limping with a   >60 IQ


60? When did you increase it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > didi
> 
> most people*

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> 60? When did you increase it?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

why does the  emote have two different image codes?


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

holy shit Zatch is getting ROASTED


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

zatch have some dignity and insult them back


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> zatch have some dignity and insult them back



oh, don't worry. my revenge will be sweet


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> holy shit Zatch is getting ROASTED


So a normal Tuesday for him innit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

whats everyone doing for valentines day tmr


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> whats everyone doing for valentines day tmr



Work, sleep, play mafia.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 13, 2018)

> everything is bold

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

why is everything bold


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Work, sleep, play mafia.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

Reppocaslypse 2018 may commence


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

?

whats bold


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > everything is bold



End times, dun dun dun


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

??
nothing is bold
however I am eager to test out the theory Dream posted


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

im assuming i need to put on the dark skin to see what u guys are talking about?

tired pepe


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Reppocaslypse 2018 may commence



Is Reznor actually implementing the old rep rules?


----------



## Lew (Feb 13, 2018)

Rip Rep


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> im assuming i need to put on the dark skin to see what u guys are talking about?
> 
> tired pepe


it was bold for a sec like 30 secs ago


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Is Reznor actually implementing the old rep rules?


You got 30 mins for all the shits an  giggles you can imagine

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

watch ur back old man


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

holy mother of god the reppocalypse is here


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

im 24'd


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

i wonder how strong my rep is now.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

thank u didi for pushing me to the next rank


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i wonder how strong my rep is now.


rep me


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

> to neg ava for 25mil or to not to... that is the question


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

not enough of you are reciprocating me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

am i the only one who cant rep anyone now?

wow


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

wew okay, 24'd 


apparantly only enough juice to get Ava twice, sorry others I hit once

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

holy shit my rep rank


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

wait wtf Ava I hit you twice and you hit me ZERO TIMES?


fuck you

pls @White Wolf extend it until I neg ava twice


----------



## Lew (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> holy shit my rep rank



to neg for 50 mil or not


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

didi has an exclamation mark because of me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> wait wtf Ava I hit you twice and you hit me ZERO TIMES?
> 
> 
> fuck you
> ...


I just negged him for 170something mil for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> wait wtf Ava I hit you twice and you hit me ZERO TIMES?
> 
> 
> fuck you
> ...


im 24d

i cant rep or neg ANYONE


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> watch ur back old man





Ava said:


> im 24'd







White Wolf said:


> > to neg ava for 25mil or to not to... that is the question



I negged him twice. 

About 80 million total...


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

wtf at my rep


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

@Ava i want you to get the cool naruto rep. i should neg you 

white wolf has a big rep power


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 13, 2018)

> 24'd

I should have just it more wisely. 

At least I repped Didi and WW.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

I can rep someone close to 200mil points 

unreal


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

@Ashi, say something


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

@Xiammes

thanks bro


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

fucking kek Aava in the lowest ranks possible 

me and Zatch in the highest, I forgot about the Exlamation ranks

originally the "is the BOSS" ranks were purely adminfuck based, really funny to have them now because of an event lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> @Xiammes
> 
> thanks bro



how much longer until you get your rep stolen by naruto


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I misclicked



oh thats fine

cuz i actually consider u a friend so i was like  when i saw that notification


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> how much longer until you get your rep stolen by naruto


huh?


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> oh thats fine
> 
> cuz i actually consider u a friend so i was like  when i saw that notification


naw I wanted to go to profile to see how far in the minus you are but my hands are still pretty fucked so clicked the wrong thing


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> oh thats fine
> 
> cuz i actually consider u a friend so i was like  when i saw that notification



you were just saying people were annoying for caring about following


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

i dont understand, cant a admin make it so i can participate in this to? i wanna neg someone as well


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> huh?



The opposite of the exclamation rep is a troll face in the negatives. It says your rep has been stolen by naruto or something


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> The opposite of the exclamation rep is a troll face in the negatives. It says your rep has been stolen by naruto or something


i dont see anything like that, i just see a red bar under my name

????


----------



## Stelios (Feb 13, 2018)

I need to break through the gates of heaven. 200k left


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

WHERE ARE YOU GUYS SEEING NARUTO?????


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> i dont see anything like that, i just see a red bar under my name
> 
> ????



THAT'S WHAT I'M SAYING. i'm asking what negative rep you need to get the troll face @White Wolf


----------



## Stelios (Feb 13, 2018)

Lew said:


> to neg for 50 mil or not



I just want +200k


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> i dont see anything like that, i just see a red bar under my name
> 
> ????



you have to put your mouse over the red rep bar, then a text will show up


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

i spent my last rep on getting stelios an exclamation mark?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> THAT'S WHAT I'M SAYING. i'm asking what negative rep you need to get the troll face @White Wolf


BUT WHERE DID U HEAR ABOUT THIS TROLL FACE????


----------



## Stelios (Feb 13, 2018)

You broke my rep


----------



## Lew (Feb 13, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I just want +200k



Dream broke it, I can't rep


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> you have to put your mouse over the red rep bar, then a text will show up


yeah it says feared across the internet

but nothing about naruto


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> THAT'S WHAT I'M SAYING. i'm asking what negative rep you need to get the troll face @White Wolf


Did NOBODY read the guide I painstakingly wrote for all you dumbfucks?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 13, 2018)

I mean you gave me 199 million rep

Wtf fam I m not gonna adopt you

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> BUT WHERE DID U HEAR ABOUT THIS TROLL FACE????



this person has it


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

why can i give 200 mil reps? is the lol part


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

damn I'd really like to give someone 200+M so they can give me that back but already 24'd, oh well


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I need to break through the gates of heaven. 200k left


here a nice 39 million


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> BUT WHERE DID U HEAR ABOUT THIS TROLL FACE????



> not knowing about troll face

Pleb.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

so is anyone else gonna neg me? wtf are u guys slacking for?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> so is anyone else gonna neg me? wtf are u guys slacking for?



Now now. You can only give reputation 9 times per day. Just hold your horses.

i was so ready to get you the damn troll


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

will my rep return to normal after the 30 mins? i hope not


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> will my rep return to normal after the 30 mins? i hope not



You keep it forever and ever.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You keep it forever and ever.


sounds good to me


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You keep it forever and ever.



help ava to get the troll face, you bloop


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> will my rep return to normal after the 30 mins? i hope not




knowing NF's weak ass no fun allowed staff, probably

but who knows


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

i wasted one of my reps on that bastard corsair


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> knowing NF's weak ass no fun allowed staff, probably
> 
> but who knows





Ava said:


> will my rep return to normal after the 30 mins? i hope not


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

I made @novaselinenever yellow with one rep

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> sounds good to me



_Uh huh. _



His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> help ava to get the troll face, you bloop



I already negged him twice and I'm 24'd. 
Pay attention.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Revan Reborn (Feb 13, 2018)

what is going on with the rep?


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

Dream needs to fix mods to cause more lunacy


----------



## novaselinenever (Feb 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I made @novaselinenever yellow with one rep



How did that happen ? Didn't you give me good rep


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I made @novaselinenever yellow with one rep



mohit is missing out


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2018)

Revan Reborn said:


> what is going on with the rep?


for the next 30 minutes, or until preet gets bored of it, 1 rep = 1 rep power


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

so its permanent huh

thats fine


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Dream said:


> Since staff let me do this I guess ai’llvremove rep limit too



thank you, sweet prince


----------



## SupremeKage (Feb 13, 2018)

kek when this thread is more active than the game


----------



## Revan Reborn (Feb 13, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> for the next 30 minutes, or until preet gets bored of it, 1 rep = 1 rep power


Do you  want to be in red or not?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 13, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> for the next 30 minutes, or until preet gets bored of it, 1 rep = 1 rep power



> red

Kinda not surprised by this.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> will my rep return to normal after the 30 mins? i hope not


dude i also want to keep this title, it's so killer


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Revan Reborn said:


> Do you  want to be in red or not?



neg ava so he gets troll face


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> dude i also want to keep this title, it's so killer


yeah i like it a lot


----------



## Revan Reborn (Feb 13, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> dude i also want to keep this title, it's so killer


I had that for awhile. just ask a mod to change it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> kek when this thread is more active than the game


I can make you a god,

do you want da rep?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2018)

Revan Reborn said:


> Do you  want to be in red or not?


well...i dont want to move off this rank



Mr. Waffles said:


> > red
> 
> Kinda not surprised by this.


lmao neither am i
funniest observation is babby negging me for 700k...which is literally peanuts to araragi's 160million neg


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> well...i dont want to move off this rank
> 
> lmao neither am i
> funniest observation is babby negging me for 700k...which is literally peanuts to araragi's 160million neg



?? babby is online right now?


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

Dream said:


> Since staff let me do this I guess ai’llvremove rep limit too




REP REP REP REP REP


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 13, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> well...i dont want to move off this rank
> 
> lmao neither am i
> funniest observation is babby negging me for 700k...which is literally peanuts to araragi's 160million neg



I'm sure there were several people that saw the announcement and were all like "quick find me a post by aiy".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Feb 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I can make you a god,
> 
> do you want da rep?


Sorry I'm a rep atheist, I don't believe in that shit


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> ?? babby is online right now?


yup i told him to log on and neg people

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> ?? babby is online right now?


he's hiding obviously

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

ALL THE FUCKING GREEN PEOPLE WHO POST HERE REGULARLY YOU ARE GETTING FUCKED REPPED TODAY


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

he didn't remove the limit at all, still getting 'you can only rep 9 peeps' messages

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

didI fucking rep me

over and over


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

@RemChu, you didn't need to rep me, dog. already at the exclamation.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

this is the most fun ive had on NF in a week

thanks @Dream @Xiammes


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

buy buy buy


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

BEFORE THE STOCK MARKET CRASHES 

BUY BUY BUY BUY BUY


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

I NEED FUCKING REP


----------



## Revan Reborn (Feb 13, 2018)

do you know the way.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

keep negging me u worthless pussies


----------



## SupremeKage (Feb 13, 2018)

*RemChu gave 39,987,640 reputation points for your post in the thread *

I've been enlightened


----------



## Stelios (Feb 13, 2018)

Where do you even get the troll face 

Pretty sure I ll sent Ava to -1 bilion  soon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> keep negging me u worthless pussies



you got the face!


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

how do i protect my troll face


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2018)

HOLY SHIT I DONT HAVE TO SPREAD


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

FUN COUPONS


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

the troll face is cooler than the exclamation, ngl


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava is officially a spambot,  we can Zyrax him forever

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Feb 13, 2018)

*Revan Reborn gave 89,824,361 reputation points for your post in the thread

*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stelios (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> how do i protect my troll face



Hope


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

*yawn*

some weak ass negs in here

disgraceful


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

>araragi aka Laddi who I've always supported also negged me for 160m

good thing it didn't matter cuz others possed me for way more but wow
top 10 anime betrayals

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

EVERYONE GETS FUN COUPONS

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lew (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> *yawn*
> 
> some weak ass negs in here
> 
> disgraceful


negged

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> HOLY SHIT I DONT HAVE TO SPREAD


DO U WANT TO BE RED OR U WANT REP?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Ava is officially a spambot,  we can Zyrax him forever


how dare u put my name and zyrax in the same sentence

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 13, 2018)

Server error occurred 

Ok it’s broken 
At 1bil it breaks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Revan Reborn (Feb 13, 2018)

When we break the rep system


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> >araragi aka Laddi who I've always supported also negged me for 160m
> 
> good thing it didn't matter cuz others possed me for way more but wow
> top 10 anime betrayals


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

i can give


 528,456,224


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

FEED ME YOUR NEGS

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2018)

seal
I NEED A SEAL RIGHT NOW


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2018)

oh my god i'm back to boss
how does this work


----------



## SupremeKage (Feb 13, 2018)

*RemChu gave 806,150,841 reputation points for your post in the thread

*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

what da fuck @Revan Reborn why you have close to a billion


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

i got left in the dust of this rep game


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

*Total Rep Points:*   -2,059,072,135


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Lew (Feb 13, 2018)

This is slightly amusing


----------



## Stelios (Feb 13, 2018)

Ahah ahah I go to blender


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

oh now i am close to 2 billion in rep power

@White Wolf which direction do you want 



Mr. Waffles said:


>



you want exclamation or gold


----------



## Revan Reborn (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> what da fuck @Revan Reborn why you have close to a billion


The force is strong with me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

I get "an error occurred. Please try again later" on everyone I try now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

im really at 2 billion


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm laughing so hard irl right now.  

ty fake point system


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> I get "an error occurred. Please try again later" on everyone I try now



WHAT THE FUCK THE STAR

GIVE ME THE STAR


----------



## novaselinenever (Feb 13, 2018)

@Stelios Why did you do that man ? Why ?


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> *RemChu gave 806,150,841 reputation points for your post in the thread
> 
> *


WOOOOOAHAHAHAHAHA YOU GOT A STAR
WTF!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> I get "an error occurred. Please try again later" on everyone I try now


rep me, how did u get the cookie star!

KAWAII


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @White Wolf which direction do you want


send me to the stars


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> oh now i am close to 2 billion in rep power
> 
> @White Wolf which direction do you want
> 
> ...



Gimme rep.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

so is anyone gonna explain how this troll face works?


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

@SupremeKage hook me up with the star


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2018)

holy shit i want the fucking star


----------



## SupremeKage (Feb 13, 2018)

* took away 528,456,224 reputation points for your post in the thread*

* took away 334,750,951 reputation points for your post in the thread*

Bitches


* gave 134,216,591 reputation points for your post in the thread*

* gave 1,807,112,020 reputation points for your post in the thread*

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

wtf i can rep people but its only for 5,000 wtf

@Dream


----------



## novaselinenever (Feb 13, 2018)

@His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna Bless me


----------



## Ashi (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @Ashi, say something


YOU FAKE HEDGEHOG


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> send me to the stars





Mr. Waffles said:


> Gimme rep.



i'm getting a server error 

hold up


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> * took away 528,456,224 reputation points for your post in the thread*
> 
> * took away 334,750,951 reputation points for your post in the thread*
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

WW did you get the rep on that most recent one?
because I do have the 4 friends message on you now

I think my reps do work, I just get an error message afterwards


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 13, 2018)

OMG, the star is sooooo CUTE    @SupremeKage

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

i just got 5 reps

maybe i might become green again

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

I can't rep. I keep getting server errors. I"VE BEEN INVALIDATED

I WANT TO  USE MY 2 BIL TO STAR PEOPLE


----------



## Lew (Feb 13, 2018)

is rep still working?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 13, 2018)

Didi also has a star, omg so freakin cute


----------



## Lew (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I can't rep. I keep getting server errors. I"VE BEEN INVALIDATED
> 
> I WANT TO  USE MY 2 BIL TO STAR PEOPLE



Same


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I can't rep. I keep getting server errors. I"VE BEEN INVALIDATED
> 
> I WANT TO  USE MY 2 BIL TO STAR PEOPLE


same


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

also holy shit I love my star

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

YO IM A FUCKING CUTE STAR COOKIE

I MADE IT, /done with life

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2018)

i keep getting server errors when i try to rep people
when mbxx rocks up asking who broke it it wasn't me


----------



## SupremeKage (Feb 13, 2018)

Get this ugly star off me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> WW did you get the rep on that most recent one?
> because I do have the 4 friends message on you now
> 
> I think my reps do work, I just get an error message afterwards


yep they work, even with server error

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 13, 2018)

> star

Best rank ever.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 13, 2018)

How much rep is needed for a star?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

why is my max rep only 5402???


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

@White Wolf @Mr. Waffles @Ashi @novaselinenever 

did you guys get my 2 bil reps? i think server error is messing up


----------



## Stelios (Feb 13, 2018)

novaselinenever said:


> @Stelios Why did you do that man ? Why ?



All changes will be reverted soon


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 13, 2018)

Fun is over it seems.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> why is my max rep only 5402???



because you're negative


----------



## Lew (Feb 13, 2018)

Only rep 9 times a day

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > star
> 
> Best rank ever.


isn't it just
fucking hell who knew this shit was hidden from view until this moment


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> How much rep is needed for a star?




I think 2 billion?

at least that's what I'm slightly above atm


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @White Wolf @Mr. Waffles @Ashi @novaselinenever
> 
> did you guys get my 2 bil reps? i think server error is messing up



I don't think so.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

petty bitch

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Ashi (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @White Wolf @Mr. Waffles @Ashi @novaselinenever
> 
> did you guys get my 2 bil reps? i think server error is messing up


Yeah but Wolfman decided to be a bitch and send me into the negatives

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 13, 2018)

the star  cute


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

The reps go through, but it has to be for exact amount else it doesn't give star 

> 1.3/2.0


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> How much rep is needed for a star?



We will boost you no worries

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## novaselinenever (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @White Wolf @Mr. Waffles @Ashi @novaselinenever
> 
> did you guys get my 2 bil reps? i think server error is messing up



I didn't

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 13, 2018)

@Melodie 



For both things.


----------



## SupremeKage (Feb 13, 2018)

Way too many notifications than my life can handle


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

It's back to the 9 horses.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> I think 2 billion?
> 
> at least that's what I'm slightly above atm



I wanna have a star too, look at that cute little smiling face

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

isnt 30 mins done yet?


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Revan Reborn (Feb 13, 2018)

When the people away, get on they gonna be like wtf did I miss.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 13, 2018)

You all Stars in my heart baby

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> isnt 30 mins done yet?



who got rid of your troll face

lame


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

tomorrow i can give stars to everyone if it's over 2 bil

since i rep for 1.99 bil


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

@Melodie

you are now in my sig

forever

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

Think it's over, I can't rep anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


>




fucking perfect


----------



## Stelios (Feb 13, 2018)

I also send Fang’s rep to -600mil
You think he ll notice ?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


>


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I also send Fang’s rep to -600mil
> You think he ll notice ?


I can't breathe

AHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

that was fun


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> tomorrow i can give stars to everyone if it's over 2 bil
> 
> since i rep for 1.99 bil



>only repping for 1.99 B

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

so close to the staaarrrrr

fuckkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> >only repping for 1.99 B



i don't know what it's at anymore. can't check, you bully


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> >only repping for 1.99 B


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2018)

reznor
noooooooo
dont stop the fun


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> >only repping for 1.99 B


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

We did it boys! The peak of human evolution.

@Dream thank you.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 13, 2018)

475 million away from the star.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

@Reznor thank you papa


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i don't know what it's at anymore. can't check, you bully







hahaha
sorry zatch
would've pushed you into patrician range if shit didn't get shut down too quickly


also damn
which degenerate repped ava
no trollface anymore

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> 475 million away from the star.


u dont deserve a star bitch

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 13, 2018)

I m cool with the boss. They need to change exclamation mark into
Tony Montana face

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> u dont deserve a star bitch

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

i want my troll face back

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> 475 million away from the star.




I tried my best but I could only hit you once before the communist system complained 

would've loved to have you up here with me

I'll try my best but it'll probably take long when the system's been reverted to pleb conditions

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2018)

who fucked up my homeboy ava's troll face

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I m cool with the boss. They need to change exclamation mark into
> Tony Montana face


Maybe a reference to Metal gear solid.


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

may be(


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

tensa and suit repped me then i lost the troll face


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2018)

whew 
this shit was more intense than sex without a condom

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> tensa and suit repped me then i lost the troll face


----------



## Revan Reborn (Feb 13, 2018)

was at 1.2b, but then @White Wolf negged me, now im at 970mill


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> tensa and suit repped me then i lost the troll face



how much rep do you have atm?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> how much rep do you have atm?


- half a million


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> - half a million




> -585mil 

half a billion you mean lel


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> > -585mil
> 
> half a billion you mean lel


r-right


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

At least I pushed WPK onto one of the coolest ranks this forum has


----------



## SupremeKage (Feb 13, 2018)

Current rep point 5525 

tf is this shit?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Santí (Feb 13, 2018)

Didi and Rem you both failed me

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

Santi said:


> Didi and Rem you both failed me




I TRIED SO HARD
AND GOT SO FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

Last night I legit wished to win the lottery before bed.

>Win rep lottery thanks to staff...

Thanks universe for answering....

@Dream @Reznor 
[HASHTAG]#destiny[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

Santi said:


> Didi and Rem you both failed me


You weren't online , Sorry brah.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

I NEED A GT MUSTANG NOA


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

> 5751

rip star dreams 


I. Will. Never. Be. The.  Legendary. Outlaw.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

>Getting high from virtual internet points that you cant do anything with.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lew (Feb 13, 2018)

6182 rep power

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

this was fun

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

Lew said:


> 6182 rep power


how are you higher than me now  

you were a scrub before 

modlife changed you, bring back lewis


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 13, 2018)

Cute star is very cute

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

tfw the only person who has the troll face is @Babby

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lew (Feb 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> how are you higher than me now
> 
> you were a scrub before
> 
> modlife changed you, bring back lewis



I was going for the star 

Also y u use my full name?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

Lew said:


> I was going for the star


weren't we all... weren't we all


then the reznation attacked and the dreamvatar disappeared never to be seen again


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

Lew said:


> I was going for the star
> 
> Also y u use my full name?



Found you on facebook, accept my friend request.


----------



## Lew (Feb 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Found you on facebook, accept my friend request.



Accepted


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

Not only is the star TOP c u t e
the exclamation mark is pretty ugly

so I'm extra happy

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 13, 2018)

what exactly happened though? What did Dream do?


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> Not only is the star TOP c u t e
> the exclamation mark is pretty ugly
> 
> so I'm extra happy


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> Not only is the star TOP c u t e
> the exclamation mark is pretty ugly
> 
> so I'm extra happy


yeah but are u feared across the internet?


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> >Getting high from virtual internet points that you cant do anything with.


dood
my amygdala is so confused right now and i love it


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Found you on facebook, accept my friend request.


That's so creepy  mang

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> what exactly happened though? What did Dream do?


Removed reputation cap and turned every rep point into one rep, so people with millions of rep could rep for millions of rep and near unlimited.



> 1 REP POINT IS NOW EQUAL TO 1 REP POWER FOR THE NEXT THIRTY MINUTES. ~ DREAM

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

might as well bring back the red set to match the red bar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> what exactly happened though? What did Dream do?




you know how normally it takes like 1000 rep points to be worth one
now they were 1 = 1

that + some limits on repping removed = the people who were online insanely stacking on eachother


like
I had some "insane"reps early on folks for 30 million but those were nothing as shit went on because the very nature of this event turned exponential

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lew (Feb 13, 2018)

I enjoyed repping for 1.8 billion

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

one thing i didnt like was how little notice we got about this


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

@Dream I am at 1,834,039,779 rep points.


I am His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna, the cousin of Nigerian Astronaut, Air Force Major Abacha Tunde. He was the first African in space when he made a secret flight to the Salyut 6 space station in 1979. He was on a later Soviet spaceflight, Soyuz T-16Z to the secret Soviet military space station Salyut 8T in 1989. He was stranded there in 1990 when the Soviet Union was dissolved. His other Soviet crew members returned to earth on the Soyuz T-16Z, but his place was taken up by return cargo. There have been occasional Progrez supply flights to keep him going since that time. He is in good humor, but wants to come home.

In the 14-years since he has been on the station, he has accumulated flight pay and interest amounting to almost $ 15,000,000 American Dollars. This is held in a trust at the Lagos National Savings and Trust Association. If we can obtain access to this money, we can place a down payment with the Russian Space Authorities for a Soyuz return flight to bring him back to Earth. I am told this will cost $ 3,000,000 American Dollars. In order to access the his trust fund we need your assistance.


Consequently, my colleagues and I have heard that we can exchange this for 300 million rep points instead. Needless to say, the trust reposed this would be a very great thing for you to do. 

I await the 300 million rep points.

Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

@White Wolf in the mood to bet?


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @Dream I am at 1,834,039,779 rep points.
> 
> 
> I am His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna, the cousin of Nigerian Astronaut, Air Force Major Abacha Tunde. He was the first African in space when he made a secret flight to the Salyut 6 space station in 1979. He was on a later Soviet spaceflight, Soyuz T-16Z to the secret Soviet military space station Salyut 8T in 1989. He was stranded there in 1990 when the Soviet Union was dissolved. His other Soviet crew members returned to earth on the Soyuz T-16Z, but his place was taken up by return cargo. There have been occasional Progrez supply flights to keep him going since that time. He is in good humor, but wants to come home.
> ...


give this man his 300 million rep points!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

@Hisagi tagging u just to have a closer look at ur avatar


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> one thing i didnt like was how little notice we got about this


Had like an hour from when he said he'd do it in the suggestion thread


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Had like an hour from when he said he'd do it in the suggestion thread


guess thats my fault for having every section minimized but whatever section this one is in


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> one thing i didnt like was how little notice we got about this


that would be more trouble than it's worth i'm sure
preet believes very strongly in word of mouth


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> that would be more trouble than it's worth i'm sure
> preet believes very strongly in word of mouth


ya and he did put up an announcement for it so if you weren't on either way rip rop

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> @Hisagi tagging u just to have a closer look at ur avatar



You sure that's the person you wanted to tag? 

Hisagi was last seen:
Sep 8, 2017

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> that would be more trouble than it's worth i'm sure
> preet believes very strongly in word of mouth


Made it more fun and like an event. ....


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> That's so creepy  mang


I r jus being fwiendly


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> You sure that's the person you wanted to tag?
> 
> Hisagi was last seen:
> Sep 8, 2017


yeah i saw a claymore avatar when i was about to tag zatch and i got curious


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> ya and he did put up an announcement for it so if you weren't on either way rip rop


true
first time the announcements have been worth a damn to me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I r jus being fwiendly


Glad only like 1 or 2 people know my full name around these parts lel.


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Glad only like 1 or 2 people know my full name around these parts lel.


I was joking btw. 0.0

Been stalked before, I don't play with dat shit.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

@Lew real name is Lew Lewis


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I was joking btw. 0.0
> 
> Been stalked before, I don't play with dat shit.


Haha...me too.


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

dats a terrible feeling, let's change the subject.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 13, 2018)

The biggest drawback I can see is that a lot of people will probably be locked into their rank for a very long time, if not permanently.

Particularly with the ratio changes that seemed to be added.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

if someone found my social media id quit nf 

then i would beat khaleesi up because it means she leaked it

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Azeruth said:


> The biggest drawback I can see is that a lot of people will probably be locked into their rank for a very long time, if not permanently.
> 
> Particularly with the ratio changes that seemed to be added.



and the exclamation is hideous. plz rescue me, @Trinity


----------



## Lew (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @Lew real name is Lew Lewis



Yes, this is why you see some people call be Lulu


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Lew said:


> Yes, this is why you see some people call be Lulu



I'm going to call you Lulu Lemon from now on. 

Sometimes I will just post a picture of lemon pie. 

Others spandex.

You will never know.


----------



## Lew (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> if someone found my social media id quit nf
> 
> then i would beat khaleesi up because it means she leaked it



My socail media is boring af


----------



## Lew (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I'm going to call you Lulu Lemon from now on.
> 
> Sometimes I will just post a picture of lemon pie.
> 
> ...


I accept this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

Oh you guys actually posted his full name here.

If this child is abducted, that is on you guys.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

Lew said:


> Yes, this is why you see some people call be Lulu


whoaaa
lulu is such a cute nickname omg


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> spandex


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Lew said:


> My socail media is boring af



blah blah blah today nello ignored me 

blah blah blah nello is still not speaking to me

blah blah blah tea time blah blah royal wedding spotted dick blah blah

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Feb 13, 2018)

Azeruth said:


> The biggest drawback I can see is that a lot of people will probably be locked into their rank for a very long time, if not permanently.
> 
> Particularly with the ratio changes that seemed to be added.


Meaning I'll be an elitist for life


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>



i am not versed in sartorial terms, but lulu makes leggings/fat hiders just like spandex


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Meaning I'll be an elitist for life



of all the people to get a star, this nobody gets one

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lew (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> whoaaa
> lulu is such a cute nickname omg



irl nickname as well

whenever we pub quiz, our team name is always called The Lulus 



His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> blah blah blah today nello ignored me
> 
> blah blah blah nello is still not speaking to me
> 
> blah blah blah tea time blah blah royal wedding spotted dick blah blah



THis does not happen!


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> blah blah blah today nello ignored me
> 
> blah blah blah nello is still not speaking to me
> 
> blah blah blah tea time blah blah royal wedding spotted dick blah blah


LMAOOOOOOOOOOOO HOLY FUCKING SHIT

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lew (Feb 13, 2018)

I honestly don't get this nello talk, I don't even like the guy

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Lew said:


> irl nickname as well
> 
> whenever we pub quiz, our team name is always called The Lulus
> 
> ...




@Didi also loves quiz bowl at the pub.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

@SupremeKage don't think I didn't notice you repped me AFTER you had 2 bil star. and you repped me for 100k or something???? I COULD HAVE HAD THE STAR

you are on my permanent shit list. spite lynch forever. never forget. this elephant will not

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

Lew said:


> I honestly don't get this nello talk, I don't even like the guy


i see the sexual tension between u guys

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Lew (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> i see the sexual tension between u guys



No such thing exists

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## SupremeKage (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @SupremeKage don't think I didn't notice you repped me AFTER you had 2 bil star. and you repped me for 100k or something???? I COULD HAVE HAD THE STAR
> 
> you are on my permanent shit list. spite lynch forever. never forget. this elephant will not


kek my rep points dropped from 200k to 100k and now to 5k

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> of all the people to get a star, this nobody gets one


MY THOUGHTS BE WITH YOU

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> kek my rep points dropped from 200k to 100k and now to 5k



then you are no longer on my spite lynch

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

wait is starboy the dude whos inactive every game?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> wait is starboy the dude whos inactive every game?



yes.


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

Ava said:


> wait is starboy the dude whos inactive every game?


Ya playa


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> yes.


i see, this is my first time seeing him post despite playing with him before

strange

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> of all the people to get a star, this nobody gets one


I take care of my people.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I take care of my people.



you remember this quote next time i lead a d1 lynch on you after i've investigated you as town.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 13, 2018)

Yare Yare Daze


----------



## Syko (Feb 13, 2018)

what is this


----------



## Legend (Feb 13, 2018)

Syko said:


> what is this


A orgy of people who talk like Brando from Godfather

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 13, 2018)

Your neg was weak


----------



## Syko (Feb 13, 2018)

i'm trying the new system

nothing agains't you


----------



## Legend (Feb 13, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 13, 2018)

Legend said:


> @Mr. Waffles

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Ahah ahah I go to blender


Everyone was repping friends, Stelios a man of vengeance went to the blender to neg.

Glorious spite.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Everyone was repping friends, Stelios a man of vengeance went to the blender to neg.
> 
> Glorious spite.



I actually repped 7 out of 9.
I support  the blender ladies


----------



## Stelios (Feb 13, 2018)

Having a tough night 
Laters

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Shiny (Feb 13, 2018)

evening


----------



## Shiny (Feb 13, 2018)

@Stelios you should go suck a dick cunthead

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platinum (Feb 13, 2018)

Already matched the previous standoff player count in less than a day.

That is the Platinum Level Star Power at work.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiny (Feb 13, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Having a tough night
> Laters



didn't read this, hope it's alright


----------



## Legend (Feb 13, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Already matched the previous standoff player count in less than a day.
> 
> That is the Platinum Level Star Power at work.


Why not Star Platinum?


----------



## Platinum (Feb 13, 2018)

Also, sign up Wad before I have to call you out. 

The Standoff calls for your presence


----------



## Platinum (Feb 13, 2018)

Legend said:


> Why not Star Platinum?



My powers will evolve as I get further into writing _The Deepest Lore_ for the mafia community.

With the emergence of Punished Aries and The Diamond Trolls, alongside TehChron's isekai journey, all my plot threads will probably converge at some point into some retarded meta-narrative again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 13, 2018)

Platinum said:


> My powers will evolve as I get further into writing _The Deepest Lore_ for the mafia community.
> 
> With the emergence of Punished Aries and The Diamond Trolls, alongside TehChron's isekai journey, all my plot threads will probably converge at some point into some retarded meta-narrative again.


With Order leading the way

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 13, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Also, sign up Wad before I have to call you out.
> 
> The Standoff calls for your presence



if you need a body ill join but it won’t be warm

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Aries (Feb 14, 2018)

There once was a man named Mod D Marco who was champion of the mafia community. He had rep, power and respect beyond your wildest dreams. Before he disapeared from the section these were his final words he said.

"*My fortune is yours for the taking... I left everything i own in Mafia Section...*"

Ever since people have tried to make their team a thing to make their dreams come true....

_YO! Maf-io Maf-io

Dreamin', don't give it up Legend
Dreamin', don't give it up Dr. White
Dreamin', don't give it up Didi
Dreamin', don't give it give it up give it up give it up give it up give it NO!

Here's how the write up goes we find out
About  in the Mafia Section
Theres no doubt, The Mafia player whose eye is on it
He'll sing I'll be King of the Mafia Players
I'm gonna be king

Ya-yo, Maf-io, Maf-io, troll-hope

His name is Legend
That's Ningen D. Legend
Gonna be king of the Mafia players!
He's made of tittays - (female singers) how did that happen?
Trollolol he has alot of Porn Porn

Maf-io Maf-io

His name's Dr. White, He's just like a diet hope lite doesnt know y
And a E-G-O Didi's not a rep ho
The mafia convo crew wanking through, trying to make it a thing,
With the king of the mafia players, he's gonna be king!

Maf-io, Maf-io, Maf-io, hope-hope

Set sail for Mafia Section, it's the name of the treasure in the Grand Line!

Ya-yo, ya-yo

Set sail for Mafia Piece!_

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 14, 2018)

@Shizune


----------



## Shizune (Feb 14, 2018)

WHAT WHAT THAT LINK USES THE WORD ALBUM WHAT

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 14, 2018)

EVERYBODY JUST CALM DOWN OKAY

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 14, 2018)

Wow.

This album is going to be IT.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2018)

@Aries @Legend
Chaos vs Order  

fuck this 3d shit doeeeeeeeeeeee

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2018)

_*BATOMAN 
JOKAH*_


----------



## Stelios (Feb 14, 2018)

How did they manage to do Batman ugly. It’s fucking Batman man


----------



## Stelios (Feb 14, 2018)

Also don’t forget to buy flowers and chocolates for your other half today. Send a good love card with them as well.
I just texted this to my wife


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 14, 2018)

Ava said:


> looks terrible


Your mom looks terrible hoe


----------



## Legend (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Feb 14, 2018)

Also if you play on double terrain
make sure you don’t mess the gifts and wishes. Like this brave soul here


----------



## Aries (Feb 14, 2018)

Happy singles awareness day


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 14, 2018)

Aries said:


> Happy singles awareness day



be my valentine?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 14, 2018)

Aries said:


> Happy singles awareness day



happy thankful-that-my-potential-happiness-isn’t-dependent-on-another-human-being day!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 14, 2018)

W said:


> happy thankful-that-my-potential-happiness-isn’t-dependent-on-another-human-being day!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 14, 2018)

>gardens
>Mexican

That’s racist.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 14, 2018)

W said:


> >gardens
> >Mexican
> 
> That’s racist.


----------



## Aries (Feb 14, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> be my valentine?





Move aside lefty and righty you've been replaced today


W said:


> happy thankful-that-my-potential-happiness-isn’t-dependent-on-another-human-being day!






Sometimes its okay to dance alone to the beat of your heart


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 14, 2018)

Aries said:


> Move aside lefty and righty you've been replaced today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did ARIES ACTUALLY ACCEPT MY PROPOSITION? this is one of the best days of my life. senpai noticed me after all this time.


----------



## Araragi (Feb 14, 2018)

Didi said:


> >araragi aka Laddi who I've always supported also negged me for 160m
> 
> good thing it didn't matter cuz others possed me for way more but wow
> top 10 anime betrayals


i repped you back right after though. Obviously did it for jokes


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 14, 2018)

Araragi said:


> i repped you back right after though. Obviously did it for jokes


I figure mods have access to all the reputation pages and all but is there like a list of who got the most/lost the most reputation during the event? Or is there no super compilation. I'm kinda curious to see if anyone spent the whole 30 minutes just spamming reputation onto people and who is now at the highest/what it is.

Also any plans on more reputation ranks or nah? I imagine it would be too spacious to try and put too many new ones in between, as well as the ratio cut being so massive.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Araragi (Feb 14, 2018)

Azeruth said:


> I figure mods have access to all the reputation pages and all but is there like a list of who got the most/lost the most reputation during the event? Or is there no super compilation. I'm kinda curious to see if anyone spent the whole 30 minutes just spamming reputation onto people and who is now at the highest/what it is.
> 
> Also any plans on more reputation ranks or nah? I imagine it would be too spacious to try and put too many new ones in between, as well as the ratio cut being so massive.


 I don't think there exists a list like that but it is possible to make a program to compile that I think. 

As for plans, I don't know. But it's clear something will be done.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 14, 2018)

Aries said:


> Move aside lefty and righty you've been replaced today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The better version of that scene 


Singles Awareness has got to be the saddest sounding holiday every 
Parents and friends can be Valentines... like Zatch and Aries


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 14, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @SinRaven you going to take that?
> 
> CAW


CAW!

Tbh @Didi wouldn't be able to handle it. It's only jealousy I hear here.

Five straight days of drinking and other shit. I'm hungover and nauseous as fuck, my throat is sore,  my feet are sore and my ass is sore. But I'm lookin forward to next year so much already!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 14, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> CAW!
> 
> Tbh @Didi wouldn't be able to handle it. It's only jealousy I hear here.
> 
> Five straight days of drinking and other shit. I'm hungover and nauseous as fuck, my throat is sore,  my feet are sore and my ass is sore. But I'm lookin forward to next year so much already!


You go to Carnival or something?


----------



## Didi (Feb 14, 2018)

The only carnaval worth a damn is carnaval festival 


[HASHTAG]#Efteling[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Didi (Feb 14, 2018)

Araragi said:


> i repped you back right after though. Obviously did it for jokes



There was 4 minutes between them

enough for me to foolishly retaliate in drunken rage
sorry Laddi

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 14, 2018)

Didi said:


> The only carnaval worth a damn is carnaval festival
> 
> 
> [HASHTAG]#Efteling[/HASHTAG]


You're a carnaval festival!
Weird that it stops at noon on Ash Wednesday (today)
You'd think they'd stop the night before


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 14, 2018)

@w

turbo time?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 14, 2018)

na

kinda burnt on mafia tbh might dip out for a month after im done hosting this Vanilla round

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 14, 2018)

W said:


> na
> 
> kinda burnt on mafia tbh might dip out for a month after im done hosting this Vanilla round


A month is a long time to be gone from a place like this 
Good luck out there


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 14, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> A month is a long time to be gone from a place like this
> Good luck out there



i almost didnt detect that sarcasm


----------



## Stelios (Feb 14, 2018)

Valentine day's joke


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 14, 2018)

Why is that gif so slow?
Also, they got that shit from Good Will Hunting


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2018)

Happy Valentines day everyone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 14, 2018)

Happy valentines day everyone, i had a great day :blu

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 14, 2018)

Happy Valentines day ~

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Melodie (Feb 14, 2018)

W said:


> na
> 
> kinda burnt on mafia tbh might dip out for a month after im done hosting this Vanilla round


@Ava 

Ratings next year

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 14, 2018)

Melodie said:


> @Ava
> 
> Ratings next year

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 14, 2018)

Melodie said:


> @Ava
> 
> Ratings next year


I already know i got an 8/10 

So im good

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Happy Valentines day ~

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 14, 2018)

@Melodie 

Aside from being sexy, what do you do for a living? Do you believe in love at first sight or should I pass by again? Can I follow you home? Cause my parents always told me to follow my dreams.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 14, 2018)

@RemChu 

Is your name Google? Because you have everything I’ve been searching for.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Melodie (Feb 14, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @Melodie
> 
> Aside from being sexy, what do you do for a living? Do you believe in love at first sight or should I pass by again? Can I follow you home? Cause my parents always told me to follow my dreams.


Don't betray @SinRaven like this

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 14, 2018)

Ava said:


>



For some reason, I was feeling a little off today. But when you came along, you definitely turned me on.



Melodie said:


> Don't betray @SinRaven like this



@SinRaven 

Are you religious? Because you’re the answer to all my prayers.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 14, 2018)

@Underworld Broker you just gonna stand by and let zatch flirt with me like that?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2018)

@Crugyr good kills in the TTGL vs KLK game.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @RemChu
> 
> Is your name Google? Because you have everything I’ve been searching for.


This one is new, *puts in pocket*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 14, 2018)

what is love?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 14, 2018)

W said:


> what is love?



Now I’m going to tell you something. Go on, I’ll begin by asking you if you know how many people are in a marriage, there’s the woman, there’s the man, and there’s what I call the third person, the most important, the person who is composed of the man and the woman together. I’d never thought of that. For example, if one of the two commits adultery, the person who is most hurt, who receives the deepest cut, however incredible it may seem, is not the other person, but that other “other” which is the couple. Not one person, but two. And can you really live with that person made up of two people, I have enough trouble living with myself. The most common thing in marriage is to see the man or the woman, or both, each in their own way, trying to destroy the third person that they form together, the one that resists, that wants to survive regardless.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Now I’m going to tell you something. Go on, I’ll begin by asking you if you know how many people are in a marriage, there’s the woman, there’s the man, and there’s what I call the third person, the most important, the person who is composed of the man and the woman together. I’d never thought of that. For example, if one of the two commits adultery, the person who is most hurt, who receives the deepest cut, however incredible it may seem, is not the other person, but that other “other” which is the couple. Not one person, but two. And can you really live with that person made up of two people, I have enough trouble living with myself. The most common thing in marriage is to see the man or the woman, or both, each in their own way, trying to destroy the third person that they form together, the one that resists, that wants to survive regardless.



This is an Aries post.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 14, 2018)

Ava said:


> @Underworld Broker you just gonna stand by and let zatch flirt with me like that?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 14, 2018)

RemChu said:


> This is an Aries post.



Aries continues to move up the ranking

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2018)

I was shopping for chocolates for a fwiend.

sixth sense is bothering. 

-Will there be a shooting today? -

finally get home ;-0

First headline is shooting bs Zzz

come on America.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 14, 2018)

@Underworld Broker


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 14, 2018)

Aries is a cool guy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2018)

If Kc is scum and you guys lose...

Wtf guys.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 14, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I was shopping for chocolates for a fwiend.
> 
> sixth sense is bothering.
> 
> ...



I get worked up on this topic, and it's not worth it right now.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I get worked up on this topic, and it's not worth it right now.


Yeah I understand....

Didn't mean to sour the mood. Aside from that day has been pretty stellar. 

I rode in an uber this morning with a chick next door, arab girl, I open the car door , driver still there see the girl walking towards us, I tell the driver. "Is she coming, can she? " The dude in the front seat laughs and chokes on his spit. 

 

I love exotic looking woman....


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2018)

I should probably take a nap, going to head out to do figure drawing from 7-10 tonight. 

;x   then waaaaaalk home.


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2018)

When I'm tired, I ramble and talk a lot. ...

I'm super tired.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 14, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Yeah I understand....
> 
> Didn't mean to sour the mood. Aside from that day has been pretty stellar.
> 
> ...



no, we were just discussing it in the café and blah. you didn't sour the mood 



RemChu said:


> When I'm tired, I ramble and talk a lot. ...
> 
> I'm super tired.



rem is so mercurial and capricious :blu


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2018)

Think like last week I was doom and gloom. I feel on top of the world now. It is my oyster and I will drink and lick every nook and crevice. Swallow the pearl whole.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 14, 2018)

@Dr. White Damn bro you missed last nights event in the mafia convo


----------



## poutanko (Feb 14, 2018)

You guys lynched Danchou!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 14, 2018)

Why am I always tired

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Crugyr (Feb 14, 2018)

Why did I have to die

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2018)

Teacher today " workshop starts today this week."I head to the room, no one there just 1 indian guy in his class class.  Ask security lady she says " yeah its next week. ..  " I was fired up to do some quick sketches. ....


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2018)

I have him tomorrow as well.... gonna tell him wtf mang


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2018)

Direct quote from roommate "Aw man, tjat sucks XD" take a fucking shower you !#/$. I come back just now and the room smells like ass.


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2018)

I wanted to stare at   study some young t&a .....damn.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2018)

poutanko said:


> You guys lynched Danchou!!!


[HASHTAG]#smokesomescum[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2018)

No more townies gonna town. 2018 all your dreams come true town.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 14, 2018)

you're an art major, rem? or minor?


----------



## poutanko (Feb 14, 2018)

Legend said:


> Why am I always tired


You're growing Waffle 



Crugyr said:


> Why did I have to die


Scum being scum, not like they can win with you 



RemChu said:


> [HASHTAG]#smokesomescum[/HASHTAG]


Smoke Shalnark first not Danchou

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Legend (Feb 14, 2018)

poutanko said:


> You're growing Waffle


Im getting old

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Crugyr (Feb 14, 2018)

poutanko said:


> You're growing Waffle
> 
> Scum being scum, not like they can win with you
> 
> Smoke Shalnark first not Danchou


You always know what to say bunny

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> you're an art major, rem? or minor?


Major.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 14, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Major.



Did you ever post any of your portfolio?


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Did you ever post any of your portfolio?



I post some stuff in the daily sketch. I am still kinda bad. I was a law student before. 
But uh getting good fast~ Going to explode in growth this semester.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is how I imagine @Grandpa Uchiha is like irl....

(j-list video, dude covered in tats.)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 14, 2018)

Search his name on Daily sketch/art ~  @His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 14, 2018)

Ninja'd


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2018)

I can talk circles around my classmates, they can draw circles around me....


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2018)

Don't post anything here ~_~  

When I make something cool worth sharing I'll post it here. 

right now its all crap

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 14, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Search his name on Daily sketch/art ~  @His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna



I'm going to do this!



RemChu said:


> I post some stuff in the daily sketch. I am still kinda bad. I was a law student before.
> But uh getting good fast~ Going to explode in growth this semester.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



No one wanted to be @Grandpa Uchiha's Valentine partner for the forum contest 

WHAAA? you were an L1 student and you dropped out? that's crazy. i'm guessing i'm interpreting this wrong, and you mean you were going to do law, but changed your major to art...? because going from grad school... OH i guess you could be doing an MFA?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 14, 2018)

@RemChu you're good 

stfu with the fishing for compliments 

take pity on the less artistically inclined

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

I was always doing art ever since I was a kid, and was in art stuff for highschool, but that isn't take it seriously and you just do whatever and everyone likes it.....


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

I did get my portfolio looked at way back when I was a highschooler. I remember this old man, he showed me his little sketch book and told me to keep drawing. LIKE HUGE COSMIC IRONY I end up going back to my first love..... like even as a kid I always held a pen or pencil in my hand. I'm probably some artist reincarnated....


----------



## Aries (Feb 15, 2018)

Very cute black girl i know but also have a crush on.  i forgot to get her a valentines gift... The timing was perfect and i blew my load on bayonetta a day earlier forgetting the amount of rose they sell for valentines

Reactions: Like 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

Aries said:


> Very cute black girl i know but also have a crush on.  i forgot to get her a valentines gift... The timing was perfect and i blew my load on bayonetta a day earlier forgetting the amount of rose they sell for valentines



Black booty

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

Make caramel babies w/ her

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

You have my blessing

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

Aries said:


> Very cute black girl i know but also have a crush on.  i forgot to get her a valentines gift... The timing was perfect and i blew my load on bayonetta a day earlier forgetting the amount of rose they sell for valentines


was bayonetta today!!!!

oh shit.

damn.


----------



## Aries (Feb 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> was bayonetta today!!!!
> 
> oh shit.
> 
> damn.



It comes out on friday but doing the amazon prime savings thing where get it for like 50 bucks


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

Aries said:


> It comes out on friday but doing the amazon prime savings thing where get it for like 50 bucks


K I'll do this too, thanks


----------



## Aries (Feb 15, 2018)

Alot of very pretty black girls been fortunate enough to be in class with


----------



## Legend (Feb 15, 2018)

Aries failed


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

Aries would have cute mulatto kids o.o


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

mmmm next mafia game, I'll be a mullatto.


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

"You can't lynch me, I'm mulatto."


----------



## Aries (Feb 15, 2018)

I wont jinx myself again by talking good of her because everytime i say positive things girls i like i end up finding out some very shocking things about them.

One was fighting cancer, another one had some sugar daddy trying to find me, another one had a kid, another one was a narcissist and another one was unhinged. Etc

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

this is dope, how am i first seeing this now.

time to travel to africa


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

Aries said:


> I wont jinx myself again by talking good of her because everytime i say positive things girls i like i end up finding out some very shocking things about them.
> 
> One was fighting cancer, another one had some sugar daddy trying to find me, another one had a kid, another one was a narcissist and another one was unhinged. Etc



Yeah if you wish for something, talking about it ruins the energy magnetism or some shit :hipster 

Jinxes the situation


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

depends [HASHTAG]#mystic[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#newage[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#lawofattraction[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

I had like 3 hours of sleep this morning. 

HOW DO I STILL HAVE ENERGY.


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

@Legend you can have some of my energy.


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

I don't get this.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I don't get this.



“Almost everyone - men and women - put a certain added 'value' on to something that's not easily attainable. This is why can feel so good to save up for something like a special dress or handbag - and when you get it just feels priceless.

“It's the same with sex and the classic chase - many men find the chase exciting and it strikes their ego to feel they're the one who is finally going to get her attention - and into bed. Add to this the fact that men are very goal focused and an elusive goal can seem all that much more interesting.

  “I'd never advocate game playing but if you're interested in a long-term thing it's only sensible to hold back a little bit. A little bit of mystery can go far and after all, if the tables are turned most women don't want a man to confesses undying love and interest after the first date or two.”

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

this reminds me of talking to this one person whose high school was INSANE. undercover cops leading drug busts, this one girl pretended to have cancer because she found out her boyfriend was going to break up with her. She shaved her whole head and pretended for ALL of junior or senior year that she had cancer 

that's like a movie high school

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> this reminds me of talking to this one person whose high school was INSANE. undercover cops leading drug busts, this one girl pretended to have cancer because she found out her boyfriend was going to break up with her. She shaved her whole head and pretended for ALL of junior or senior year that she had cancer
> 
> that's like a movie high school


My highschool had a kid jump from the third floor balcony and hit the main foyers floor.

>_> We heard the smack sound on the first floor.  Didnt see anything though just janitor mopping up the mess after and news crew on my walk home trying to ask me for info.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Legend you can have some of my energy.


Now i can beat Majin Buu

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> “Almost everyone - men and women - put a certain added 'value' on to something that's not easily attainable. This is why can feel so good to save up for something like a special dress or handbag - and when you get it just feels priceless.
> 
> “It's the same with sex and the classic chase - many men find the chase exciting and it strikes their ego to feel they're the one who is finally going to get her attention - and into bed. Add to this the fact that men are very goal focused and an elusive goal can seem all that much more interesting.
> 
> “I'd never advocate game playing but if you're interested in a long-term thing it's only sensible to hold back a little bit. A little bit of mystery can go far and after all, if the tables are turned most women don't want a man to confesses undying love and interest after the first date or two.”



just seem like stupid anime shit post though and not this.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> My highschool had a kid jump from the third floor balcony and hit the main foyers floor.
> 
> >_> We heard the smack sound on the first floor.  Didnt see anything though just janitor mopping up the mess after and news crew on my walk home trying to ask me for info.





that's horrible. you also posted this while i'm laughing at some other comment, and now i am internally conflicted. the only suicide i've been around the guy OD'd on sleeping pills. jumping seems a terrible way because you might not die from the impact + the adrenaline would make you regret killing yourself because you'd have the high on life feeling.


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

I love this little white girl. 

she is precious.

Wow she is 26, she looks uh 18 or younger....


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> that's horrible. you also posted this while i'm laughing at some other comment, and now i am internally conflicted. the only suicide i've been around the guy OD'd on sleeping pills. jumping seems a terrible way because you might not die from the impact + the adrenaline would make you regret killing yourself because you'd have the high on life feeling.


She didn't die. Always wondered who it was, rumor is she shattered her leg bones or something and f'd her face up but survived. They said she was high and depressed. The rumors.


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

High and depressed when she did the jump*


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> She didn't die. Always wondered who it was, rumor is she shattered her leg bones or something and f'd her face up but survived. They said she was high and depressed. The rumors.



that's what i'm talking about. poor decision on the method.


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

Hmmmm her music can give me goosebumps,
Steady tribal beat with colorful lyrics about being a divine being.
yummy.

Feeds my logos.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I love this little white girl.
> 
> she is precious.
> 
> Wow she is 26, she looks uh 18 or younger....


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

That's fucked up, I knew a kid he dated his girl all through high school and some college i think. She had some debilitate disease.....
He was w/ her until the bitter end.

~_~ she was beautiful and good person.
kinda tearing up thinking about it.
I knew her through church, so went to the funeral, seeing him go up in front of everyone and say she made him a man and him crying and shit one of the most real moments ive ever witnessed.



[HASHTAG]#happyvalentinesday[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

like uh muscles and organs fail, really bad =[ 
That one disease were the muscles like atrophy. 

Only child of the parents.....


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

Share depressing love stories.


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2018)

wow wtf guys you're being total bummers


my highschool year was kinda cursed though, like over the course of high school (out of 120 total) 4 kids died in traffic and 1 ODd or something I believe, the story was vague on that, but he was a drugdealer which is also why he dropped out so could very well be


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 15, 2018)

Jesus


----------



## poutanko (Feb 15, 2018)

Christ


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 15, 2018)

flushed


----------



## poutanko (Feb 15, 2018)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 15, 2018)

poutanko said:


>





JC flushed @Baba 


10/10 would pet you bunbun

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Feb 15, 2018)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm on a mission to make 500 posts today 


Someone start a mafia game

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## poutanko (Feb 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I'm on a mission to make 500 posts today
> 
> 
> Someone start a mafia game


@Melodie


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 15, 2018)

I'd even play with Melodie right now


----------



## Baba (Feb 15, 2018)

why you guys give me rep for no reason?


----------



## Baba (Feb 15, 2018)

@Underworld Broker 

That's rep abuse.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 15, 2018)

Baba said:


> @Underworld Broker
> 
> That's rep abuse.



Fake news


----------



## Baba (Feb 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Fake news




Shouldn't the rep go Yellow to Green instead of Green to Yellow?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 15, 2018)

Baba said:


> Shouldn't the rep go Yellow to Green instead of Green to Yellow?



It's not yellow, it's gold

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Feb 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> It's not yellow, it's gold


Well, Green is better than whatever color that is D:


----------



## Melodie (Feb 15, 2018)

poutanko said:


> @Melodie


 ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 15, 2018)

Baba said:


> Well, Green is better than whatever color that is D:


----------



## Baba (Feb 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


>


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 15, 2018)

Where do you request gold rep again? I think I became eligible 2 years ago but I kind of forgot it existed.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 15, 2018)

I dunno, I got repped and turned gold


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 15, 2018)

Actually I have this exclamation point thing instead of rep now and I'm too lazy to check why


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 15, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Actually I have this exclamation point thing instead of rep now and I'm too lazy to check why



Check how much rep you have


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 15, 2018)

> Gold rep 4mil - 1bil
> ! 1bil-2bil
> cute star that someone like fucking SK got 2bil-2.1bil (forum dies)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Feb 15, 2018)

How many reps do I have to get to get a customized image on the rep bar?


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 15, 2018)

Baba said:


> How many reps do I have to get to get a customized image on the rep bar?


A little over infinite.


----------



## Baba (Feb 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> A little over infinite.


I don't even think I'll reach 1 million >_>


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 15, 2018)

Baba said:


> I don't even think I'll reach 1 million >_>


I did 2mil in a year before the reppocalypse,  it isn't too hard if you post.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 15, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Where do you request gold rep again? I think I became eligible 2 years ago but I kind of forgot it existed.


Gold rep? Didn’t this became old when spiral rep was introduced ? Or was it the other way round


----------



## Baba (Feb 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I did 2mil in a year before the reppocalypse,  it isn't too hard if you post.


Posting is the hard part


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I did 2mil in a year before the reppocalypse,  it isn't too hard if you post.



Nobody gives rep anymore tho. It's pointless.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 15, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Nobody gives rep anymore tho. It's pointless.


 

I still get a few daily and give a few daily,  it's good for quick replies to things without engaging in a longer convo or just spreading.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 15, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Nobody gives rep anymore tho. It's pointless.



There are still people giving rep for nice avys and stuff


----------



## Stelios (Feb 15, 2018)

Rep is good way to send personal messages of approval  or disapproval without opening a conversation.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Shiny (Feb 15, 2018)

I miss zaru's circlejerk of rep


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 15, 2018)

Where's the difference between ultrakill, godkill, omegakill (?), etc? Are they just like modkills or nah?


----------



## Stelios (Feb 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Where's the difference between ultrakill, godkill, omegakill (?), etc? Are they just like modkills or nah?



Modkill equals with undisputable game removal of a player from the game and is carried out by the game host.

The rest are all up for debate


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Where's the difference between ultrakill, godkill, omegakill (?), etc? Are they just like modkills or nah?


Depends on the host.  Ultra-kills are usually/should usually be limited/one-shot kills that bypass almost everything imaginable. But it can vary from host to host and then you get Aries games with godkills an shit like that which is effectively the same.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 15, 2018)

Generally a super kill bypasses doctors and bulletproof.

But then you can make a role immune to super kills.

So an ultra kill or whatever is any kill that bypasses those too. Depending on the host, they can be considered immune to roleblocks or redirects too.

But then you can make an ability that stops it too...

And rinse and repeat. In the end, it's a matter of power creeping. The host can make as many levels of kills and defenses as they want.

Generally, if you are writing a balanced game, you want just two levels, regular and super, and you want super kills to be costly in some way. Ultra kills barely have use in huge games like Favorites, and that's it. If you are going above it's probably a sign you have abandoned any pretense of balance and are just being flashy.

Or you forgot to patch a loophole (see Favs 5 )


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 15, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Modkill equals with undisputable game removal of a player from the game and is carried out by the game host.
> 
> The rest are all up for debate



That was until Aries decided to implement "modkills" as an ability.

Because fuck it that's what.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 15, 2018)

I think i saw a host comparing ultrakills to modkills... or they just bypass everything


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I think i saw a host comparing ultrakills to modkills... or they just bypass everything



A modkill is a host action to punish inactivity or violation of a rule.

It shouldn't even be up to debate whether a role can stop it or not. It's a host action. Comparing it to a player's action is silly.

An ultra kill is a player action, and its definition varies from host to host. Some hosts make it immune to roleblocks. Some don't. Some hosts make ultra-bulletproof roles (which is also pretty stupid). Some make ultra-kills bypass everything. There is also roles with multiple lives so ultra kills may or may not take all lives. The sky is the limit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 15, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> That was until Aries decided to implement "modkills" as an ability.
> 
> Because fuck it that's what.



Pretty sure we are talking about normal games here


----------



## Aries (Feb 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Where's the difference between ultrakill, godkill, omegakill (?), etc? Are they just like modkills or nah?




You're gonna love this trust me. What you are seeing now is a normal kill. This is a superkill it bypasses bulletproof. And this.. This is what is known as a ultra kill that has ascended beyond a super kill. Or you can call it a Super Kill 2.

Dragon D. Luffy: Oh hum what a useless kill ability. You just being flashy with your kill

White wolf: Has he really found a way to surpass a ascended super kill? Is that possible?

Stelios: He must be trying to write a theatrical play. I mean what would make this?  double ascended super ultra kill?

Aries: And this...

Mr. Waffles: Whats he doing?

Aries: IS TO KILL FURTHER BEYOND


OMEGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
KILL

Reactions: Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 15, 2018)

Dread the day @Aries gonna find a “4th wall break” kill

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Feb 15, 2018)

@Stelios


----------



## Stelios (Feb 15, 2018)

Shiny said:


> @Stelios




Yes Mijn Klein


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 15, 2018)

Aries said:


> Mr. Waffles: Whats he doing?



> implying I have to even wonder about that

Adorable.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > implying I have to even wonder about that
> 
> Adorable.



You are so tsundere


----------



## Tiger (Feb 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I think i saw a host comparing ultrakills to modkills... or they just bypass everything



Not always. Sounds like that makes for small games.

The reason power-creep exists is generally due to games that have wildly different power-levels within the game itself. When you make a game on your own, you shouldn't need them, but for a game like Faves-- in order to keep faithful to the subject matter, you can have a guy in the game who should be impervious to almost all attacks, and a guy who has universe shattering powers. You can always have low-tier characters who do nothing in their series but kill...but they're just a regular human, so a normal kill is enough. If you have Punisher in the game, odds are he'll be a vig. But an AK isn't going to hurt The Thing. Galactus, on the other hand...

So for a Faves type game, power-creep is a necessary evil.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 15, 2018)

Next In One piece 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Luffy removes his mask. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



He was Orochimaru all along

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aries (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I post some stuff in the daily sketch. I am still kinda bad. I was a law student before.
> But uh getting good fast~ Going to explode in growth this semester.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


>


when you said you have tats and the ear gage stuff. :edgey ----------------------I was walking home, dude snapped my photo today.... kike he did it low key too and I saw that.... like wtf brah gonna put my picture in ur fashion street wear blog. Fack lol


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 15, 2018)

when did I say I had tats? And I didn't say I have ear gages @RemChu


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

@KC ...


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> when did I say I had tats? And I didn't say I have ear gages @RemChu


 legit?! Oh well piercings.  could have sworn u said the ear stuff too. I thought u were super edge lord

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> when you said you have tats and the ear gage stuff. :edgey ----------------------I was walking home, dude snapped my photo today.... kike he did it low key too and I saw that.... like wtf brah gonna put my picture in ur fashion street wear blog. Fack lol



your fashion sense is top tier?


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 15, 2018)

Rion looks like a 50s mob boss not an edge lord

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Rion looks like a 50s mob boss not an edge lord



maybe you should have shared his picture, and he could have had a partner for your valentine's contest

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (Feb 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> when you said you have tats and the ear gage stuff. :edgey ----------------------I was walking home, dude snapped my photo today.... kike he did it low key too and I saw that.... like wtf brah gonna put my picture in ur fashion street wear blog. Fack lol



Humble brag level is high today.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> maybe you should have shared his picture, and he could have had a partner for your valentine's contest


I shared so many pics and didn't get a partner though, wouldn't have done him any good.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Humble brag level is high today.


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> A modkill is a host action to punish inactivity or violation of a rule.
> 
> It shouldn't even be up to debate whether a role can stop it or not. It's a host action. Comparing it to a player's action is silly.
> 
> An ultra kill is a player action, and its definition varies from host to host. Some hosts make it immune to roleblocks. Some don't. Some hosts make ultra-bulletproof roles (which is also pretty stupid). Some make ultra-kills bypass everything. There is also roles with multiple lives so ultra kills may or may not take all lives. The sky is the limit.


 make a role that supersedes the host.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I shared so many pics and didn't get a partner though, wouldn't have done him any good.



how could you be a member of the contest when you know all the bingo secrets 

i'm sure everyone thought you were off-limits. AND IF NOT. why didn't you ask him to be your lover?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> how could you be a member of the contest when you know all the bingo secrets


I could have had the lady do the picking just like how Ava threw the responsibility onto broki  



His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i'm sure everyone thought you were off-limits.


They coulda still asked  



His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> why didn't you ask him to be your lover?


If I wanted a guy to be my lover there's at least 7 guys on NF I'd go gay for before him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

Wore black jeans, black jacket with high collar, had like buckle stuff on the shoulders, some retro t shirt that had a beer like logo dark navy blue and like a gradient red violet beanie hat. :Hipster

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

not responding to the irrelevant shit.



White Wolf said:


> If I wanted a guy to be my lover there's at least 7 guys on NF I'd go gay for before him



this is all that matters. list these seven individuals.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Me and @Underworld Broker were the cutest valentine

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Wore black jeans, black jacket with high collar, had like buckle stuff on the shoulders, some retro t shirt that had a beer like logo dark navy blue and like a gradient red violet beanie hat. :Hipster



do you have facial hair to go with this look?


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

I feel badass in the jacket, fight me


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> do you have facial hair to go with this look?


just shadow right now. Use to have goatee few months ago....that+ black v necks is super hipster art kid

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> this is all that matters. list these seven individuals.



not you
not you
not you
not you
not you
not you
not you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> not you
> not you
> not you
> not you
> ...


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 15, 2018)

@RemChu what..


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

KC said:


> @RemChu what..


I'm gonna miss ya when I put you 7ft under next game we are both in.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)



Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 15, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I'm gonna miss ya when I put you 7ft under next game we are both in.



You played a good game and made it fun. GG.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 15, 2018)

mayn baba got me thirstin' for Ariana again 


aroof


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> mayn baba got me thirstin' for Ariana again
> 
> 
> aroof



who's the horniest 

aries
rem
wolfie


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> who's the horniest
> 
> aries
> rem
> wolfie


That is a good question.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> who's the horniest
> 
> aries
> rem
> wolfie


Never seen aries show horniess before?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> That is a good question.



It's almost like when you're a kid, and someone says heaven is infinite time, and you try to count infinity.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> he was being sarcastic ! ! !


No wonder you an Ava get along, both of you are terrible at sarcasm.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

I wasnt being sarcastic

All ive seen aries post about is dancing and mafia hosting ideas


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> No wonder you an Ava get along, both of you are terrible at sarcasm.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Oh right i forgot him saying he cums just from dancing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2018)

I've known RemChu for 8 years now and he's been horny for all of them

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

1) remchu - dude told me to leave my work cubicle to go masterbate to a pic aiyanah sent me

2) aries - dancing makes him cum

3) white wolf is last by default

Next question, zatch

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Who craves drama and chaos the most

Zatch

Ava

Grandpa uchiha

??? Someone answer


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> Who craves drama and chaos the most
> 
> Zatch
> 
> ...



1. Ava 
2. Grandpa
3. Didi
4. Zatch 

is the one true ranking

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> Who craves drama and chaos the most
> 
> Zatch
> 
> ...




Zatch is NF's premiere drama lover, it is known

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

see i knew he was going to say that. that's why i put him in my list

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> 1. Ava
> 2. Grandpa
> 3. Didi
> 4. Zatch
> ...


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Didi, would you like me to make a collage of all your drama whoring highlights?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Didi, would you like me to make a collage of all your drama whoring highlights?




Yes!


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Jeremy?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Didi said:


> Yes!



ughhhhh, i was about to LOG OFF. you are THE THORN TO MY ROSE PETAL

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> Jeremy?



JEREMY SPOKE IN
CLAAAAAAAAASS TODAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Im going to assume jeremy is your dupe zatch

Its the only logical conclusion to make


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> Im going to assume jeremy is your dupe zatch
> 
> Its the only logical conclusion to make



I think WW is currently slapping his forehead because I have no idea who Jeremy is. Who is Michelle?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Sure got quiet when i said jeremy is zatchs dupe

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I think WW is currently slapping his forehead because I have no idea who Jeremy is. Who is Michelle?


No idea who michelle is, your dupe as well?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Who is Michelle?




My belle

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tiger (Feb 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> make a role that supersedes the host.



Did that a couple times. Had a role in Folklore vs Seinen that literally rewrote the rules. I had a role once that was immune to modkills, but they didn't have access to much that mattered.



RemChu said:


> I feel badass in the jacket, fight me



My worn black leather jacket > 

I'll fight.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Didi said:


> My belle



my god combing through your posts... i'm learning about how you lead a sailing camp and like to brush your teeth


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

I've never made a dupe in my life.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Ill go the member search bar and find jeremy when i go home

On mobile now sadly

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

now i'm learning about didi calling women bitches and worth getting slapped because they disobeyed their men


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Theres no member called jeremy? Wtf is white wolf rambling about


----------



## Tiger (Feb 15, 2018)

Why is WW using first names like we're supposed to know?

Such exclusion...top bully.

Also, ranking the horniest teens or twentysomethings in a section not called the Bathhouse is highly suspect.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> my god combing through your posts... i'm learning about how you lead a sailing camp and like to brush your teeth






I've never lead a sailing camp (though I've been to many)
also what's this about liking brushing my teeth? it's just normal to me, nothing likable or dislikable about it

where are you getting this from


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> now i'm learning about didi calling women bitches and worth getting slapped because they disobeyed their men




oh you're just meme'ing me to be John Lennon?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Didi said:


> I've never lead a sailing camp (though I've been to many)
> also what's this about liking brushing my teeth? it's just normal to me, nothing likable or dislikable about it
> 
> where are you getting this from

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Zatchs information network


----------



## Tiger (Feb 15, 2018)

Whoa...Didi brushes his teeth?


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2018)

>2010

oh yeah
more of a sailing weekend with like 25 lads than a sailing camp which I used to go on as a kid, that's what had me confused
but yeah I did organize+lead that

stop stalking me btw

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

young didi gave no fucks. i want to be friends with him

classist didi 



will find more quotes because these are lacking spice


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2018)

you're giving me so much nostalgia 
Zelda FC was the reason I came back to NF and started becoming REALLY active again
(I was gone for long parts of both 2008 and 2009)


tfw Evolet, Blinky and Lance all don't post anymore

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2018)

>linked a post from the DBZ game by Zabuza


NO

FUCK YOU


THAT FUCKING GAME GAVE ME A ROLE MADDNESSS HATRED FOR YEARS

I WAS FUCKING MAFIA GF AND PLAYING EXCELLENTLY, MANIPULATING EVERYONE IN THREAD

AND MY ROLE SAID THIS
If attacked by a player he will instead, evolve until he reaches the 4th and final form.

YET I FUCKING DIED INSTANTLY TO SOME FUCKING SUPERKILL NONSENSE FROM ONE OF THE SHIT MOVIES (THE ONE WITH A FLUTE AND SOME SHIT KAIJU MONSTER) WITHOUT EVOLVING


REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


STILL MAD

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2018)

Dupes are more fun when they're obvious though

my first dupe was called 'Definitely not Didi'

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

wait no the account does exist

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

and it has a 2005 joindate?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

i made that tl;dr post for no reason

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

i can't even delete my post because UB quoted it

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 15, 2018)

I could edit it out of my post though


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I could edit it out of my post though


its ok 

ill just take my L when zatch/wolf return

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

she's perfect :0


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 15, 2018)

Happy birthday @White Wolf  ~

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2018)

Stelios said:


>




YES
SUPREME SALT THAT MEMED ME INTO THINKING ALL ROLE MADNESS WAS UNBALANCED GARBAGE IN WHICH YOU COULD DIE INSTANTLY WITHOUT BEING ABLE TO DO ANYTHING ABOUT IT, FOR LIKE 5 YEARS


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Happy birthday @White Wolf  ~


this post confused me so much, i was staring at my clock like 

then i remembered ur 6 hours ahead

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 15, 2018)

Happy birthday @Evil C.C. and @White Wolf ~  
2 gifts for 2 little pups

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Happy birthday White Wolf and Evi.....wait that's the guy who tried lynching me on mangamaid 

Happy birthday @White Wolf only then

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2018)

Happy birthday White Wolf

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

@White Wolf happy b day cool kid. =)

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 15, 2018)

Happy birthday @White Wolf

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Feb 15, 2018)

Didi said:


> >linked a post from the DBZ game by Zabuza
> 
> 
> NO
> ...



2 options:

Zabuza screwed up 
Or
You left out some stuff


----------



## Tiger (Feb 15, 2018)

Happy birthday 'Guy who name drops.'

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2018)

Tiger said:


> 2 options:
> 
> Zabuza screwed up
> Or
> You left out some stuff




it's pretty much like I said
my ability 100% said 'on attack, instead of dying evolve to your next form'

however he decided that that flutebitch superkill instead just killed me

even though my role said nothing about kills or superkills, just on attack

I was piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiissed as you can see


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

Didi said:


> it's pretty much like I said
> my ability 100% said 'on attack, instead of dying evolve to your next form'
> 
> however he decided that that flutebitch superkill instead just killed me
> ...


Fuck RM 

*Gets banned by LAW*
*Gets talked to by DDL*
*Gets copy role from Aries*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> *Gets talked to by DDL*



wat


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> wat


You are an advocate for balanced RM and RM in general.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> wat




how is this weird
when I posted about RM being shit in the past you were like [HASHTAG]#NotAllHosts[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 15, 2018)

Didi said:


> how is this weird
> when I posted about RM being shit in the past you were like [HASHTAG]#NotAllHosts[/HASHTAG]



I just didn't understand the post itself. Now I get it.


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2018)

but yeah
fuck you @Zabuza who I have no idea why I can't tag but fuck you


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2018)

Oh I can, he just doesn't show up in the dropdown menu. Okay

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

@White Wolf HAPPY BIRTHDAY. i will send you a pm.

@Ava, you are correct. I have no idea how to use img tags. Don't know what WW was talking about with me creating a dupe 

i was also gone the day michelle made her appearence, so I didn't get to chat with her 

@Didi the best post I found was you explaining your fetish

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @White Wolf HAPPY BIRTHDAY. i will send you a pm.
> 
> @Ava, you are correct. I have no idea how to use img tags. Don't know what WW was talking about with me creating a dupe
> 
> ...


You missed out, michelle had a colorful personality

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Whats didis fetish


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @Didi the best post I found was you explaining your fetish



W-WHAT

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> Whats didis fetish



He's viewing the thread. I'll post it if I get his approval

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2018)

Wait, I only remember talking about part of my kinks but on Skype chat, not on NF 


in any case

I'm sure I didn't post anything too outrageous because even then I kept most of it to myself
though ofc Zatch is not allowed to post it unless he links to me personally what he found

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Never seen didi so SHOOK before

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Avito (Feb 15, 2018)

Happy birthday @White Wolf

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> Never seen didi so SHOOK before



Remember yesterday when @Didi was enjoying my roasting, and I said revenge would come?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Remember yesterday when @Didi was enjoying my roasting, and I said revenge would come?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Remember yesterday when @Didi was enjoying my roasting, and I said revenge would come?


I recall that, show him what happens when he defies the King of the Mafia section

Show him...the power of king zatch braff


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> I recall that, show him what happens when he defies the King of the Mafia section
> 
> Show him...the power of king zatch braff



I sent him the threat, and he didn't respond

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I sent him the threat, and he didn't respond


Don't just send threats act too buddy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @White Wolf HAPPY BIRTHDAY. i will send you a pm.
> 
> @Ava, you are correct. I have no idea how to use img tags. Don't know what WW was talking about with me creating a dupe
> 
> ...



Getting kinda creepy nao.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I sent him the threat, and he didn't respond



I'm not on this forum every waking second


----------



## Legend (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Ratchet (Feb 15, 2018)

Happy Birthday WW.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Didi and I worked out our differences. He will respect me as a human bean, and I will refrain from posting the details 

next up, @Mr. Waffles. prepare yourself

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

LETS GO KING ZATCH

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 15, 2018)

Happy birthday Shi...white wolf.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> LETS GO KING ZATCH



it's going to be hard to find dirt on waffles


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> it's going to be hard to find dirt on waffles


We already know he blew up a mosque, what other dirt do you need?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2018)

Just read the entire Zelda FC from the moment he started posting, you'll find something


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> We already know he blew up a mosque, what other dirt do you need?



But he publicly admitted that. I need something to blackmail him with. Might have to bribe Trinity to give me White Wolf's password so I can see his PMs with Waffle 



Didi said:


> Just read the entire Zelda FC from the moment he started posting, you'll find something



too much effort


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> But he publicly admitted that. I need something to blackmail him with. Might have to bribe Trinity to give me White Wolf's password so I can see his PMs with Waffle
> 
> 
> 
> too much effort


How would you even bribe trinity? What is she interested in?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

I just realized i know nothing about trin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> How would you even bribe trinity? What is she interested in?



eating babies


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> How would you even bribe trinity? What is she interested in?



this is a good point.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

W said:


> eating babies


 NANI?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> this is a good point.


She has no weak points, the perfect defense


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> I just realized i know nothing about trin



books, muscle men, that drug she takes to inhibit her anxiety. horses. maybe i should dig into trinity's past to blackmail her so i can blackmail waffles!


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> books, muscle men, that drug she takes to inhibit her anxiety. horses. maybe i should dig into trinity's past to blackmail her so i can blackmail waffles!


Whats this about muscle men?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> Whats this about muscle men?



She posted pics of muscle men and said something like, "THESE ARE REAL MEN." then she tagged some other females to drool over the pics with


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> She posted pics of muscle men and said something like, "THESE ARE REAL MEN." then she tagged some other females to drool over the pics with


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

also some guy is randomly pm'ing me, and i feel like he's someone's dupe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

@His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna how am i doing in te caption poll? I cant see it


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> also some guy is randomly pm'ing me, and i feel like he's someone's dupe.


Seiko?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> Seiko?



32 posts. a 2005 member lol


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> @His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna how am i doing in te caption poll? I cant see it



You have 0 votes. Haruka Katana is winning with four votes.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> You have 0 votes. Haruka Katana is winning with four votes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> Seiko?




that guy is on my ignorelist lol

I don't even remember why but it's gotta be extreme cuz I don't ignorelist people cheaply


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> it's going to be hard to find dirt on waffles


Search the fossil record.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Didi said:


> that guy is on my ignorelist lol
> 
> I don't even remember why but it's gotta be extreme cuz I don't ignorelist people cheaply


Yeah he was on mine as well for a long awhile, but i decided to remove everyone off ignore for 2018


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

i have had no interactions with seiko thus far


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i have had no interactions with seiko thus far


He sent me a pm about trinity one night asking why we hate each other


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i have had no interactions with seiko thus far


Yeah literal who?

Probably a good thing....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

Oh Thorin.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

Forgot he name changed.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Oh Thorin.



OHHHHH. he changed his name? thanks lol 



Ava said:


> He sent me a pm about trinity one night asking why we hate each other



SOMEONE sent me that EXACT PM but it wasn't thorin LOL. you can guess who it is


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

the person asked if trinity hated him and told me to pass along the message that there are no hard feelings

i am not trinity's husband fyi to everyone lurking


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2018)

ooooooooooooh
*checks ignorelist*
that explains why thorin isn't on my ignorelist anymore

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> the person asked if trinity hated him and told me to pass along the message that there are no hard feelings
> 
> i am not trinity's husband fyi to everyone lurking




no, @Trinity 's husband is obviously @Chris182

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> OHHHHH. he changed his name? thanks lol
> 
> 
> 
> SOMEONE sent me that EXACT PM but it wasn't thorin LOL. you can guess who it is


Wait no thats not the same pm

Ur pm is asking why trinity hates someone

My pm was asking why trin and ava hate each other


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

JJ told me he had a list of Trinity's boy toys. the qualification is a meek person who she can easily push around and feel superior to. 

i was on the list

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Didi said:


> no, @Trinity 's husband is obviously @Chris182


Why did you tag her 

Cant we gossip without tagging staff? Every single time this rule is broken


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> Wait no thats not the same pm
> 
> Ur pm is asking why trinity hates someone
> 
> My pm was asking why trin and ava hate each other



no, i know. i just wanted to post my message and yours gave me a good bridge

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> JJ told me he had a list of Trinity's boy toys. the qualification is a meek person who she can easily push around and feel superior to.
> 
> i was on the list


Thats....not something to boast about

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Who else was on the list tho


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> Who else was on the list tho



I forget, or maybe he didn't tell me the whole list and was just saying, "I'm adding you to this list of sad people."


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

pretty sure whoever that guy who gina has on ignore who insulted larcher for being autistic was on it. sera... something


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I forget, or maybe he didn't tell me the whole list and was just saying, "I'm adding you to this list of sad people."


  

Id be offended if someone said that about me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> pretty sure whoever that guy who gina has on ignore who insulted larcher for being autistic was on it. sera... something


Seraphiel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> JJ told me he had a list of Trinity's boy toys. the qualification is a meek person who she can easily push around and feel superior to.
> 
> i was on the list


I'll let her use me as a bench in a public park. @Trinity

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> Why did you tag her
> 
> Cant we gossip without tagging staff? Every single time this rule is broken



sorry @Ava 
I always feel the need to tag people when I directly mention them. It's a sickness, I admit it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

I kid. That's pigusting.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> Id be offended if someone said that about me



-upset about something jj says 

-

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

@Seiko is misunderstood.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

why'd you tag him


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> why'd you tag him


Everyone needs a friend.

If you see someone sitting alone at lunch, go sit with them.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

Feel like highschool thread.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Didi said:


> sorry @Ava
> I always feel the need to tag people when I directly mention them. It's a sickness, I admit it


it's okay, remchu's tag was 500 times worse 

WHAT HAVE YOU DONE REM

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I'll let her use me as a bench in a public park. @Trinity


but u dont even know what she looks like

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

wouldn't feel comfortable letting her sit on my face with only knowing such little info tho 

ur a braver man then me rem

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> she posted a pic wearing a horse mask and a leather jacket so it was hard to get an accurate assessment
> 
> but it was clear she had nice titties



That's funny.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> wouldn't feel comfortable letting her sit on my face with only knowing such little info tho
> 
> ur a braver man then me rem



Oh no.

I meant like.

We are in a park.

I get on my hands and knees and she sits on my back, while she posts on nfs or checks her email.

Wow you are weird!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Oh no.
> 
> I meant like.
> 
> ...


i think id legit slap someone if they sat on my back, reminds me of a youtube video i once saw, lemme go find it


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

I'd be gasping for air the other way around and would get her sweat and smell....


nah. 

not 4 me, I'm a gay man and gay journalist.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

@RemChu


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I'd be gasping for air the other way around and would get her sweat and smell....
> 
> 
> nah.
> ...



This is what I told Shizune. Sitting on face is gross


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> This is what I told Shizune. Sitting on face is gross


well uh...theres a difference between a guy sitting on a guys face and a girl sitting on a guys face 

different uh..places

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2018)

I’ve decided on a player name theme for the anon sock puppet mafia game I’m going to host (Estimated: April/May)

The months of the year. (Dupes will be named January, February, etc.)

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 15, 2018)

What the fuck.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

W said:


> I’ve decided on a player name theme for the anon sock puppet mafia game I’m going to host (Estimated: April/May)
> 
> The months of the year. (Dupes will be named January, February, etc.)


am i a player


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2018)

W said:


> I’ve decided on a player name theme for the anon sock puppet mafia game I’m going to host (Estimated: April/May)
> 
> The months of the year. (Dupes will be named January, February, etc.)




that's much better than Uriel Gabriel Raphael etc


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> well uh...theres a difference between a guy sitting on a guys face and a girl sitting on a guys face
> 
> different uh..places



i'm aware 

was it @RemChu who found out what vore was at the same time as me


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i'm aware
> 
> was it @RemChu who found out what vore was at the same time as me


vore?


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2018)

I know you're not supposed to judge fetishes but vore is such a shit fetish


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> am i a player





Didi said:


> that's much better than Uriel Gabriel Raphael etc



Yeah I understand and liked the Angels theme because it gave flavor to the game but it was very difficult to remember the angels since they were somewhat obscure or even esoteric at times.

What you essentially want is the sock puppets to be easily memorable.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 15, 2018)

@Dr. White 

Day 2 in FE started already

Yes Im gonna do that.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

just googled it

oh my

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> vore?





Didi said:


> I know you're not supposed to judge fetishes but vore is such a shit fetish



The reason why was in the DB fighting game thread, someone mentioned that Android 21 is so sexy because she does vore. and i posted that here, and rem looked it up lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> The reason why was in the DB fighting game thread, someone mentioned that Android 21 is so sexy because she does vore. and i posted that here, and rem looked it up lol




who the fuck is android 21

is that DBS shit?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

i see

didi's post makes me think he's into some weird stuff


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Didi said:


> who the fuck is android 21
> 
> is that DBS shit?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Trinity said:


>



Trinity how can I blackmail you to access Waffles' PMs to blackmail him


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

no DBS stuff in here

we dont discuss garbage

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> i see
> 
> didi's post makes me think he's into some weird stuff




yeah
h-handholding

delete this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> am i a player



i dunno

the way it works is in a few months ill open a thread showcasing interest in the game

but instead of replying to it to 'signup' the idea is that the players will PM me or rep me or express their interest in playing in it otherwise

that way even the people who signed up for it is a mystery

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Trinity how can I blackmail you to access Waffles' PMs to blackmail him


you don't

he's impossible to break


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Trinity said:


>


i told them not to tag you

i just wanted to talk behind your back in peace 

but nobody listens to me in here


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 15, 2018)

Didi said:


> who the fuck is android 21
> 
> is that DBS shit?



Friend of mine told me android 17 is now the strongest char in the show.

I'm not even joking.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Friend of mine told me android 17 is now the strongest char in the show.
> 
> I'm not even joking.




what the fuck


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Trinity said:


> you don't
> 
> he's impossible to break



Did you see the post about him being a delinquent and knowing about a bomb being placed in a mosque


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Friend of mine told me android 17 is now the strongest char in the show.
> 
> I'm not even joking.





Didi said:


> what the fuck



I heard he's supposed to be added to the DB fighting game as ranger mode or something, which is super strong. i have no clue what's going on in that show.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Didi said:


> yeah
> h-handholding
> 
> delete this


@His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna 

time to get to work


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

@Ava got this sicko idea from a youtube chan (many years ago), can't find them anymore.

They were so weird and absurd I laughed a lot...

it was kinda hot too >_>


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> @His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna
> 
> time to get to work



??? did i miss his lewd post? all i saw was him saying vore was a shit fetish

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Did you see the post about him being a delinquent and knowing about a bomb being placed in a mosque


yes

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> ??? did i miss his lewd post? all i saw was him saying vore was a shit fetish


didi has really crazy fetishes

only u can discover them

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 15, 2018)

Thats why KC has him on his avy

He probably enjoys that shit unironically

Just like people back them would wear avys of Obito or Zero Espada or <insert FT character.>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

and you were like "OHHHHH LOOK A STORY" like some five year old on cocaine

that was probably more amusing than the story itself

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Ava got this sicko idea from a youtube chan (many years ago), can't find them anymore.
> 
> They were so weird and absurd I laughed a lot...
> 
> it was kinda hot too >_>


huh what idea


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> didi has really crazy fetishes
> 
> only u can discover them



oh, i already know all of them. we had a manly chat and now i consider him in my pantheon of top 5 posters. 



Trinity said:


> yes



he is full of surprises.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> oh, i already know all of them. we had a manly chat and now i consider him in my pantheon of top 5 posters.



what are they


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Trinity said:


> and you were like "OHHHHH LOOK A STORY" like some five year old on cocaine
> 
> that was probably more amusing than the story itself



I LIKE STORYTIME. i posted pictures from are you afraid of the dark with the bonfire? good memories. sourpuss


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

wait a second...trin saw the mosque posts...but she wasn't tagged back then

..which means the staff lurk this convo often 

ive said some wild things in here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I LIKE STORYTIME. i posted pictures from are you afraid of the dark with the bonfire? good memories. sourpuss


how am i a sourpuss


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> what are they



you're not allowed to know


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> wait a second...trin saw the mosque posts...but she wasn't tagged back then
> 
> ..which means the staff lurk this convo often
> 
> ive said some wild things in here


on/off

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Didi said:


> you're not allowed to know


why? 

i find myself to be one of the least judgemental NFers ever


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

@Didi 
android 21 is a unique character for Dragon Ball Fighter Z.

Majin Android 21.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> what are they



not going to betray didi

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Trinity said:


> how am i a sourpuss



because you always threaten to spank people for their bad behavior.


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

@Didi her design is decent, better than super shit. 

*gets murdered*


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

SPEAKING OF SOUR CANDIES. i would like a sour oreo


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> why?
> 
> i find myself to be one of the least judgemental NFers ever




aight sometime in the future you might find out then

but currently, I'm keeping it all under wraps cuz Zatch only found out through old meme posts that were supposed to stay on skype anyway
I'm a pretty personal person

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Didi said:


> aight sometime in the future you might find out then
> 
> but currently, I'm keeping it all under wraps cuz Zatch only found out through old meme posts that were supposed to stay on skype anyway
> I'm a pretty personal person


ah zatch went full stalker mode 

what a guy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

@Trinity is Hokage Naruto Uzumaki a dupe account? he started to pm me


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

Didi said:


> aight sometime in the future you might find out then
> 
> but currently, I'm keeping it all under wraps cuz Zatch only found out through old meme posts that were supposed to stay on skype anyway
> I'm a pretty *personal person*


private?


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2018)

yeah he found it in a post from ANOTHER PERSON from like 2013
like
maximum stalker mode


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> private?



I keep thinking your avatar is Eleven


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> private?




yeah
english schmenglish

time to go sleep

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Didi said:


> yeah he found it in a post from ANOTHER PERSON from like 2013
> like
> maximum stalker mode




zatch is so funny


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @Trinity is Hokage Naruto Uzumaki a dupe account? he started to pm me


i dont know who or what that is
what's the actual un?


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

Didi said:


> yeah he found it in a post from ANOTHER PERSON from like 2013
> like
> maximum stalker mode


Imagine if he could scum hunt like this.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

tfw i have zatch's pics in my inbox, the ultimate weapon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Imagine if he could scum hunt like this.


SHOTS FIRED


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Trinity said:


> i dont know who or what that is
> what's the actual un?



that's his UN. he's a 2005 poster... let me get his profile....


----------



## Melodie (Feb 15, 2018)

W said:


> i dunno
> 
> the way it works is in a few months ill open a thread showcasing interest in the game
> 
> ...



@Alwaysmind 

"Signing up as *[????]*"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

REMMM. in the game you were in the bathroom for, i said you were the assassin before i died


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

have no fear zatch, ur pics are safe

just think

i had shizunes video in my inbox and i never shared that with anyone even when we were fighting

thats proof ur pics will be safe forever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm guessing he's fine because Rinoa VM'd him lol


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

if its from 2005 its most likely not a dupe, i reckon

but i can ip check it


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> next up, @Mr. Waffles. prepare yourself



There is nothing to prepare myself for though. 



W said:


> I’ve decided on a player name theme for the anon sock puppet mafia game I’m going to host (Estimated: April/May)
> 
> The months of the year. (Dupes will be named January, February, etc.)



Good choice.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

It had a dupe, tho

but no, that's the main account

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I'm guessing he's fine because Rinoa VM'd him lol


i dont get it

just ask him?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Trinity said:


> It had a dupe, tho
> 
> but no, that's the main account



All right, thankies. He pm'd me out of the blue because of my username, and I thought it was a ruse


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 15, 2018)

Trinity said:


> It had a dupe, tho
> 
> but no, that's the main account



Was the dupe ava?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> i dont get it
> 
> just ask him?



I did but ya never know


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

i would never make a dupe named after naruto (the character)

im clearly an uchiha fan

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I did but ya never know


well now u know he made a dupe, so ask him about that


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Was the dupe ava?


all dupes are ava 

it is law


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

ive made so many dupes i legit lost count


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

for sure more then 10


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

havent been banned for any of them 

staff must love me


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

inb4 trin says her typical tsun remark

3....2....1

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 15, 2018)

Anybody really listens to didi needs mental help...


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

No one should be banned for dupes, flaming, or trolling


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> havent been banned for any of them
> 
> staff must love me


If you're using it to evade a ban or do malicious acts on it for whatever reason, we will give you a swift ban along with perming your dupe as usual. Atleast that's my understanding.

I don't mind jokedupes (I've made one before), but it's been  a rule since forever and I'd imagine it'd be weird for some not to follow. For whatever reason.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

chat got quiet when we discuss dupes but it gets active when rem talks about ppl sitting on his face?


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Anybody really listens to didi needs mental help...


that's rude go to your corner


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> chat got quiet when we discuss dupes but it gets active when rem talks about ppl sitting on his face?


Male submission is hot.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Did Waffles really wake up from his sarcophagus because I tagged him? then he went back to sleep? how late is it in amsterdam

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 15, 2018)

I speak the truth @Trinity


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

im a kuudere u fucks

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Trinity said:


> If you're using it to evade a ban or do malicious acts on it for whatever reason, we will give you a swift ban along with perming your dupe as usual. Atleast that's my understanding.
> 
> I don't mind jokedupes (I've made one before), but it's been  a rule since forever and I'd imagine it'd be weird for some not to follow. For whatever reason.


white wolf said if i make another joke dupe im getting banned tho

was he just talking out of his ass?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

3:14 am LOL


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> white wolf said if i make another joke dupe im getting banned tho
> 
> was he just talking out of his ass?


I mean, if you do it enough times, they'll eventually ban you for it, too - like with dupe-kun. I just haven't seen anyone dupe so goddamn much lmao


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Anybody really listens to didi needs mental help...



Why don't you like Didi? because you weren't allowed to be a judge for the mafia awards? legit asking, not trolling


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

dupe-kun wins tho

handsdown

that guy has so much freetime man


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Did Waffles really wake up from his sarcophagus because I tagged him? then he went back to sleep? how late is it in amsterdam



> waking up for you

Have an optimistic.

I only wake up for good things.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 15, 2018)

Cause he is an idiot.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Trinity said:


> I mean, if you do it enough times, they'll eventually ban you for it, too - like with dupe-kun. I just haven't seen anyone dupe so goddamn much lmao


i probably wont make another one tbh

i got in a no rule breaking bet yesterday unfortunately so i must honor that

Reactions: Ningen 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 15, 2018)

And, I don't care who don't like me saying it.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > waking up for you
> 
> Have an optimistic.
> 
> I only wake up for good things.



what was the good thing you woke up for at 3 am


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> i probably wont make another one tbh
> 
> i got in a no rule breaking bet yesterday unfortunately so i must honor that



another one


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> And, I don't care who don't like me saying it.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Would you grab my arm, so I can tell my friends I’ve been touched by an angel?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> another one


u didnt know i have a betting addiction?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Would you grab my arm, so I can tell my friends I’ve been touched by an angel?


that's gay as hell


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 15, 2018)

Well, the only problem with that is I'd really smack the fuck out of one of you. You guys love to ban people...give section bans and suck each others assholes. Don't be mad that I tell the *truth. *


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Trinity said:


> that's gay as hell



Are you from Tennessee? Because you’re the only ten I see!


Ava said:


> u didnt know i have a betting addiction?



but why is it always a rule-abiding bet?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

this bet is kinda shitty because im being monitored very closely 

every single post is being monitored

i cant flame or bait anyone

or break any rule


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

well

my fatigue has worn off finally kinda

guess it's a good time to drink

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Are you from Tennessee? Because you’re the only ten I see!
> 
> 
> but why is it always a rule-abiding bet?


because everyone knows ill lose that bet 

i wont tho, i like proving ppl wrong


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 15, 2018)

This is why I sometimes can't stand some of you on this forum. Fake and two-faced sometimes. 

I mean look at the rewards thing, where is it? And, I stand by what I said when it comes to that and no this has nothing to do with it. I call a spade when I see one.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

and basically if someone challenges me to a bet, ill always accept

so its easy for people to pick a bet i would probably lose in

because i dont know what the word no means


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> this bet is kinda shitty because im being monitored very closely
> 
> every single post is being monitored
> 
> ...



Speaking of bets, Wad was supposed to eat his shoe if I wasn’t scum a few games back. Hold and behold, i wasn’t and he never got back time on this one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> This is why I sometimes can't stand some of you on this forum. Fake and two-faced sometimes.
> 
> I mean look at the rewards thing, where is it? And, I stand by what I said when it comes to that and no this has nothing to do with it. I call a spade when I see one.


what reward? whats going on?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Speaking of bets, Wad was supposed to eat his shoe if I wasn’t scum a few games back. Hold and behold, i wasn’t and he never got back time on this one.


@poutanko had a similar bet with him if i recall

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> this bet is kinda shitty because im being monitored very closely
> 
> every single post is being monitored
> 
> ...



UHGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. [HASHTAG]#boring[/HASHTAG]


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> UHGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. [HASHTAG]#boring[/HASHTAG]


have no fear

i can have u break the rules on my behalf

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Trinity said:


> well
> 
> my fatigue has worn off finally kinda
> 
> guess it's a good time to drink



and read war and peace finally over your mug of vodka


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

anyways i almost broke it today cuz i was tempted to call megaharrison the J word

i resisted tho


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

yeah, what reward @Grandpa Uchiha? no one is following what you're talking about. you have to remember ava, trinity, and myself are all newbies in this section


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> anyways i almost broke it today cuz i was tempted to call megaharrison the J word
> 
> i resisted tho



the jew from israel spouting supremacy. what a great mod


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 15, 2018)

How do you tag wad I want to find that quote again.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 15, 2018)

I meant awards. 

The ones that are supposedly being decided by the "most active members of mafia" or rather supposedly the people who were in twenty-forty games throughout the year..mind you 90 percent the nominations were between like four-five games. 



yeah, they were in *EVERY game. 

*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 15, 2018)

Cubey is shook.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> yeah, what reward @Grandpa Uchiha? no one is following what you're talking about. you have to remember ava, trinity, and myself are all newbies in this section


just speak ur mind @Grandpa Uchiha and tell us whats bothering u

be clear

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> the jew from israel spouting supremacy. what a great mod


see?
 i need u to say the stuff that i am no longer allowed to say anymore

you will be my right hand man

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 15, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> How do you tag wad I want to find that quote again.


That didn't work.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> anyways i almost broke it today cuz i was tempted to call megaharrison the J word
> 
> i resisted tho



Jalapeño?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Cubey is shook.



u r such a bully. no one sees it but i do i am on to you

also i like dates

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Jalapeño?


no

zatch got it right


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> and read war and peace finally over your mug of vodka


i bought a david hume book yesterday

idk why i keep buying him


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

@Melodie did u like my rep? : )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

>tfw cheap moscato
the buzz will be worth it damnit


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Trinity said:


> i bought a david hume book yesterday
> 
> idk why i keep buying him



I had to write a paper for a class on epistemology refuting his sun rise example. ughhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

UGH NASTY NASTY NASTY

sutter home pls go away


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

gonna just chug this cheap shit tbh


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> How do you tag wad I want to find that quote again.



yes hi hello

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> This is why I sometimes can't stand some of you on this forum. Fake and two-faced sometimes.
> 
> I mean look at the rewards thing, where is it? And, I stand by what I said when it comes to that and no this has nothing to do with it. I call a spade when I see one.


look i only came here to have a good time guy and i honestly feel so attacked right now


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

wait that's 2 pages back what am i doing


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Trinity said:


> gonna just chug this cheap shit tbh



that cheap moscato has so much added sugar think about the calories don't do this girl summer bodies remember last year's pictures we are one the high isn't worth red wine is better the french condition a glass a day a heart attack go away no one thinks about the grapes harvesting is for workers but sometimes college students too brie cheese with apple butter


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 15, 2018)

W said:


> yes hi hello


Hi!!!


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

@Melodie, are you saying you dislike dates? One of the best fruits?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Hi!!!



was there something you required of me?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

i wonder how many ppl are really viewing this thread, can only see 5 

i swear i hate invisible users

they are all cucks


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> what was the good thing you woke up for at 3 am



WAD's game. 



Trinity said:


> look i only came here to have a good time guy and i honestly feel so attacked right now



Just ignore Grandpa. >.>
Have a good time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> that cheap moscato has so much added sugar think about the calories don't do this girl summer bodies remember last year's pictures we are one the high isn't worth red wine is better the french condition a glass a day a heart attack go away no one thinks about the grapes harvesting is for workers but sometimes college students too brie cheese with apple butter

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

@w @Didi @Alwaysmind @Underworld Broker @Mr. Waffles

my non invisible squad, no matter what role we get in mafia, we never hide like cowards

if someone wants to watch us "engaged in conversation for 40 mins" and think we're mafia, we dont care

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

[coughing and hacking noises]

chugged the second

tastes like pool water


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 15, 2018)

W said:


> was there something you required of me?



Trying to find a quote. Or maybe it was supes who said it. Need to search again.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> i wonder how many ppl are really viewing this thread, can only see 5
> 
> i swear i hate invisible users
> 
> they are all cucks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> @w @Didi @Alwaysmind @Underworld Broker @Mr. Waffles
> 
> my non invisible squad, no matter what role we get in mafia, we never hide like cowards
> 
> if someone wants to watch us "engaged in conversation for 40 mins" and think we're mafia, we dont care


im laughing because we caught nighty in a mafia group pm (she was gf) and she managed to get out of it by saying "law is an oldschool host (basically she implied he was a fuddy duddy, i swear the manners on that child. ANYWHO), he probably made mafia use QT" 

and she was sweating and i was just like okay ily and believe u

i was so close

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> @w @Didi @Alwaysmind @Underworld Broker @Mr. Waffles
> 
> my non invisible squad, no matter what role we get in mafia, we never hide like cowards
> 
> if someone wants to watch us "engaged in conversation for 40 mins" and think we're mafia, we dont care



correct

and the trick is to have a quicktopic so u can scheme with ur mafia as much as u want without getting profile stalked

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

yet so far


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Trying to find a quote. Or maybe it was supes who said it. Need to search again.



what was the quote about


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

TRAGIC

"wait a minute- aphrodite's checking her pm's, and nighty is t-"
""
"LISTEN HERE"
"law is a fuddy duddy"
"oh ok"


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

ew my burps smell and taste like pool water someone help


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Trinity said:


> im laughing because we caught nighty in a mafia group pm (she was gf) and she managed to get out of it by saying "law is an oldschool host (basically she implied he was a fuddy duddy, i swear the manners on that child. ANYWHO), he probably made mafia use QT"
> 
> and she was sweating and i was just like okay ily and believe u
> 
> i was so close


I caught someone being mafia last night by doing that, host ended up havign to randomize everyones roles again. I ruined the game in less than 30 mins

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

i only am down to 2 of those wine coolers and i already have a bit of a buzz

i love being a lightweight 

so cheap


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> @w @Didi @Alwaysmind @Underworld Broker @Mr. Waffles
> 
> my non invisible squad, no matter what role we get in mafia, we never hide like cowards
> 
> if someone wants to watch us "engaged in conversation for 40 mins" and think we're mafia, we dont care



> my bla bla squad
> my squad

This makes me want to go invisible.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

This @Alwaysmind ?



SinRaven said:


> Speaking of Pou, biggest upset or fail or moment of the year or whatever should be her flipping town after I made a bet that I would eat my shoe if she flipped town.
> 
> Hell, if that moment wins I'll personally present that award fulfilling the promise after all this time.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> @w @Didi @Alwaysmind @Underworld Broker @Mr. Waffles
> 
> my non invisible squad, no matter what role we get in mafia, we never hide like cowards
> 
> if someone wants to watch us "engaged in conversation for 40 mins" and think we're mafia, we dont care



I was actually considering turning my visibility off, kinda annoyed when people are like "why are you in conversation?!"

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Maybe I should bow out of this Shizune game because it's supposed to be for newbies, and I don't feel like a newbie anymore. Plus, if they want to learn good techniques, I'm not the best to emulate. I'm too dynamic for mimesis


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 15, 2018)

> WAD
> eating clothing

Is this his fetish ?
Cause there is a list of things he has to eat...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > WAD
> > eating clothing
> 
> Is this his fetish ?
> Cause there is a list of things he has to eat...



it turns out i might never eat aiya's hat


----------



## poutanko (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> @w @Didi @Alwaysmind @Underworld Broker @Mr. Waffles
> 
> my non invisible squad, no matter what role we get in mafia, we never hide like cowards
> 
> if someone wants to watch us "engaged in conversation for 40 mins" and think we're mafia, we dont care


Being invi keeps you safe from stalkers, you know. Not because of mafia.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 15, 2018)

And, your one of the main ones @Mr. Waffles. SHut the fuck up. I've about had it with you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

alright then i guess its only me, Wad and Didi who will continue the tradition


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Being invi keeps you safe from stalkers, you know. Not because of mafia.



Do you have stalkers? Give me their names, and I will blackmail them

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Being invi keeps you safe from stalkers, you know. Not because of mafia.


you get it

although im not always super paranoid

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Being invi keeps you safe from stalkers, you know. Not because of mafia.


well yeah...im obviously only talking about this in a mafia context

as in people who go invisible because they got a scum role

thought that was obvious

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 15, 2018)

W said:


> what was the quote about



You eating you shoe if I turned up town. 
Can’t find the quote again, might be someone else too who said it.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 15, 2018)

I briefly interrupted Laix's Naruto game because I was spectating it for too long and people got suspicious.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

im wondering if i should drink a third since i have a pretty good buzz and my stomach is screaming rn

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 15, 2018)

Now, I'm gonna take my extended leave.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 15, 2018)

fuck this place.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

see you next dayphase

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 15, 2018)

W said:


> it turns out i might never eat aiya's hat



I figured as much after 6 years, yeah. 



poutanko said:


> Being invi keeps you safe from stalkers, you know. Not because of mafia.



I want people to stalk me. 



Grandpa Uchiha said:


> And, your one of the main ones @Mr. Waffles. SHut the fuck up. I've about had it with you.





Ava said:


> alright then i guess its only me, Wad and Didi who will continue the tradition



I just don't want to be part of "your" squad. 
I'm still going to be visible though.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Old 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

> seeing mr waffles engaged in conversation every 5 mins in CB mafia 2


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Now, I'm gonna take my extended leave.


loook guy

i didnt come here to get yelled at for >staff politics
which is a meme anyway
i came here to chat
you should do that, because its funner that way 
definitely funner than being angry over memelord police people


----------



## poutanko (Feb 15, 2018)

Trinity said:


> you get it
> 
> although im not always super paranoid


I used to be visible but after a severe case on OJ I'm always Invi. Not as paranoid as before but it still leaves me awful memories.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> You eating you shoe if I turned up town.
> Can’t find the quote again, might be someone else too who said it.



Did you not see the quote I provided? from sinraven?



Trinity said:


> you get it
> 
> although im not always super paranoid



WHY DO PEOPLE HAVE STALKERS



Trinity said:


> im wondering if i should drink a third since i have a pretty good buzz and my stomach is screaming rn



eat a banana or something to fill your stomach



Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Now, I'm gonna take my extended leave.



why are you leaving?


----------



## Aries (Feb 15, 2018)

You're gonna miss out grandpa in my new upcoming game this weekish

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I just don't want to be part of "your" squad.
> I'm still going to be visible though.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

and i promise im a fun person
wad will LIKELY disagree aswell as ava because theyre meanies

but
ill show u a good time
in a non-sexual way ofc

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 15, 2018)

Invis mode is great.

Until mods are ingame and judge you for reading the thread on phone/bed/while driving and call you scummy for it due to being invis

Reactions: Agree 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Trinity said:


> and i promise im a fun person
> wad will LIKELY disagree aswell as ava because theyre meanies
> 
> but
> ...


huh? ive never once said i thought you were boring

in fact im pretty sure ive said the opposite


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> > seeing mr waffles engaged in conversation every 5 mins in CB mafia 2



> thinking that was game related

Have an optimistic.

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Invis mode is great.
> 
> Until mods are ingame and judge you for reading the thread on phone/bed/while driving and call you scummy for it due to being invis


be honest

were u rustled when reznor called u out for lurking the thread and not posting in the game


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> WHY DO PEOPLE HAVE STALKERS


because fucked up people exist




> eat a banana or something to fill your stomach


but the missiono is to get tipsy fast 
im doing just that


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles, since I would like to stalk you, could you make a zip file of all your PMs? I will be perusing them.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

poutanko said:


> I used to be visible but after a severe case on OJ I'm always Invi. Not as paranoid as before but it still leaves me awful memories.


 ill protect u

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> huh? ive never once said i thought you were boring
> 
> in fact im pretty sure ive said the opposite


no i assumed ud imply im an awful person


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

4 the memes


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> alright then i guess its only me, Wad and Didi who will continue the tradition



actually ive decided to go invisible 



Alwaysmind said:


> You eating you shoe if I turned up town.
> Can’t find the quote again, might be someone else too who said it.



d

definitely not me 



Mr. Waffles said:


> I figured as much after 6 years, yeah.



it wasnt so much the time passing thats an issue
thats fine
its that it turns out
we cant stand each other anymore



Trinity said:


> loook guy
> 
> i didnt come here to get yelled at for >staff politics
> which is a meme anyway
> ...



dont talk to it like its a him



Trinity said:


> and i promise im a fun person



this is true



> wad will LIKELY disagree aswell as ava because theyre meanies



hey wait i can be objective



> but
> ill show u a good time



[continues nodding]



> in a non-sexual way ofc



wait nvm

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

>2 wine coolers

either this is godly or pathetic, i dont know


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @Mr. Waffles, since I would like to stalk you, could you make a zip file of all your PMs? I will be perusing them.



Why would you want all the role PMs from the past 2 years ?
Get a better hobby.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Trinity said:


> no i assumed ud imply im an awful person


we're friends

i even defended u once recently when people were saying mean things about you


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Did you not see the quote I provided? from sinraven?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No I have not.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 15, 2018)

@Trinity I'm not even fucking talking about you.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Trinity said:


> because fucked up people exist
> 
> 
> but the missiono is to get tipsy fast
> im doing just that



The problem with cheap, super sweet wine is the sugar will give you an upset stomach because it has so much of fructose as to be a gut irritant. ughhh and it might have high fructose corn syrup, which makes you gain weight. drink some water and don't get dehydrated and have constipation


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

W said:


> actually ive decided to go invisible



everyone hates me

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

W said:


> this is true


[nods]



> hey wait i can be objective


[tilts head]




> [continues nodding]


[continues nodding]




> wait nvm


[tilts head]


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Invis mode is great.
> 
> Until mods are ingame and judge you for reading the thread on phone/bed/while driving and call you scummy for it due to being invis



Reznor 101


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> The problem with cheap, super sweet wine is the sugar will give you an upset stomach because it has so much of fructose as to be a gut irritant. ughhh and it might have high fructose corn syrup, which makes you gain weight. drink some water and don't get dehydrated and have constipation


it usually doesnt bother me right away but ive been having mini panic attacks all day or whatever so

i bleed and i expect to now


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 15, 2018)

W said:


> it wasnt so much the time passing thats an issue
> thats fine
> its that it turns out
> we cant stand each other anymore



As I said, I know.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

90% of the reason i wanna be mod is to call out invisible ppl in mafia

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> be honest
> 
> were u rustled when reznor called u out for lurking the thread and not posting in the game



A bit. But I was fine with it since I was town. Otherwise I'd have pulled a @SinRaven and logged off if I was mafia everytime I browse the thread :skull:

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

i dont imagine id immediately gain weight from it tho

unless this is a daily thing in which cast

yea id be fat
instead of phat


----------



## poutanko (Feb 15, 2018)

Trinity said:


> ill protect u


Fellow shortie


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> This @Alwaysmind ?



Nah!



W said:


> actually ive decided to go invisible
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My apologies then.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Trinity said:


> it usually doesnt bother me right away but ive been having mini panic attacks all day or whatever so
> 
> i bleed and i expect to now







Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Trinity I'm not even fucking talking about you.



you have to speak your mind. we get you hate the award ceremony, but why be so fixated with it? it's a silly thing anyhow and people like you around here. 



Mr. Waffles said:


> Why would you want all the role PMs from the past 2 years ?
> Get a better hobby.



I -know- you have personal PMs on here.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

guess ill sober up

lame bc i wanted to drink the entire thing tonight

ree


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Melodie said:


> A bit. But I was fine with it since I was town. Otherwise I'd have pulled a @SinRaven and logged off if I was mafia everytime I browse the thread :skull:


if i ever get the ability to see invisible people, im calling you out EVERY game

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> 90% of the reason i wanna be mod is to call out invisible ppl in mafia



> 90%
1*

Fixed that for you.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Trinity said:


> guess ill sober up
> 
> lame bc i wanted to drink the entire thing tonight
> 
> ree



just get drunk and wear a diaper


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > 90%
> 1*
> 
> Fixed that for you.


only 1*?

whats the other 99% then?


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Trinity I'm not even fucking talking about you.





Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Well, the only problem with that is I'd really smack the fuck out of one of you. You guys love to ban people...give section bans and suck each others assholes. Don't be mad that I tell the *truth. *


i assumed ur rant was a continuation of this


Grandpa Uchiha said:


> This is why I sometimes can't stand some of you on this forum. Fake and two-faced sometimes.
> 
> I mean look at the rewards thing, where is it? And, I stand by what I said when it comes to that and *no this has nothing to do with it*. I call a spade when I see one.


obviously i misinterpreted so clam the hell down fam


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> you have to speak your mind. we get you hate the award ceremony, but why be so fixated with it? it's a silly thing anyhow and people like you around here.



Stop baiting him. 



His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I -know- you have personal PMs on here



> PMs
> plural

Optimistic.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

i would lie and say "melodies been lurking the thread for 40 mins" even if she wasnt online


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

yes

>context reading exists but im slightly inebriated so


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

what does the ningan rating even mean btw

Reactions: Ningen 4


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> only 1*?
> 
> whats the other 99% then?



All the wrong reasons.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> just get drunk


never again

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> what does the ningan rating even mean btw



人間 means human being 

it is this section's dumb rating


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

one more bottle wouldnt hurt tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> what does the ningan rating even mean btw


It means you're human

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> 人間 means human being
> 
> it is this section's dumb rating


pou called me dumb?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

o god zatch
will i be able to bear this


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Stop baiting him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not baiting him. I don't bait people. I am present on this forum to forge true bonds with other users, and I dislike your aspersions casting doubt on my noble motives.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> All the wrong reasons.


theres nothing else thats interesting

locking threads is boring

editing posts is boring

sticking thread is boring

HR is boring

only thing left is cheating in a pointless mafia game

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> if i ever get the ability to see invisible people, im calling you out EVERY game


Did you see the post where I was able to see your deleted post?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 15, 2018)

And, zatch let me give you a ningen right quick.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Trinity said:


> o god zatch
> will i be able to bear this



YOU CAN BEAR IT


----------



## poutanko (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> pou called me dumb?


I called you human because I'm a bunny

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Did you see the post where I was able to see your deleted post?


WHAT

LEMME SCROLL UP


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

poutanko said:


> I called you human because I'm a bunny




mind blown

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 15, 2018)

HAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I found the quote!


W said:


> I'm gonna believe hammer for now I guess
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch Alwaysmind]
> *
> ill eat my socks if he flips town



Start chewing Waddle boy!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> WHAT
> 
> LEMME SCROLL UP


In WAD's game, you deleted a post but I was still able to see it.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

this thread is moving to fast, i cant keep up


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> YOU CAN BEAR IT


i never understood why it was bear and not bare 

so many puns 
seemed so wrong

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Melodie said:


> In WAD's game, you deleted a post but I was still able to see it.


WTF HOWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

Melodie said:


> In WAD's game, you deleted a post but I was still able to see it.


----------



## poutanko (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> theres nothing else thats interesting
> 
> locking threads is boring
> 
> ...


You can change people's UN, like your Donglord Supreme back then

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

yea i secretly modded melodie

so she could see invis users
duh


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 15, 2018)

So it wasn’t a shoe but at least I was  in the right vicinity.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

also wad's lurking this thread

dont admit to me deleting a post

because that would imply i cheated

and id never cheat in mafia


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

lol


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

poutanko said:


> You can change people's UN, like your Donglord Supreme back then


WHOA

we did not know each other back then

how do u know about that


----------



## Melodie (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> also wad's lurking this thread
> 
> dont admit to me deleting a post
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> theres nothing else thats interesting
> 
> locking threads is boring
> 
> ...



Sounds convincing.



Ava said:


> WTF HOWWWWWWWWWWW



> not knowing about that function


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

....how

wtf

is this real life?


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

lol wtf

thats kinda dope


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 15, 2018)

And if you listen to @hammer you are even more stupid.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

oh i thought u were referring to me deleting a post in CB mafia 2

im not in wad's current game

which means ive never broken a rule in mafia


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

man yalls permissions aint even whack wtf


----------



## poutanko (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> WHOA
> 
> we did not know each other back then
> 
> how do u know about that



We played together on Fav7


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

poutanko said:


> We played together on Fav7


what?

i thought we met last month?

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> which means ive never broken a rule in mafia



Don't post in games you're not in.

Unspoken rule, but rule nonetheless.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Don't post in games you're not in.
> 
> Unspoken rule, but rule nonetheless.


i just wanted to join


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 15, 2018)

what is even more stupid Is I unsigned from a game to wait for another game I should have replaced in..but noooooo...


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

ava w/ dat short term memory

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

poutanko...how long have you known me for?

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> what?
> 
> i thought we met last month?



She was also in that game of Cubey, lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 15, 2018)

About to see Black Panther


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> i just wanted to join


Sign up threads.
They are a thing.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> She was also in that game of Cubey, lol


what game was fav7? 

who hosted it 

when was this

did i kill pou?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

i had that donglord name...in august didn't I?

all this time i thought we met in January 2018


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## poutanko (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> what?
> 
> i thought we met last month?


We played on Cubey's Vanillafia too  
There's this time your UN was Avagina iirc

Reactions: Informative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

poutanko said:


> We played on Cubey's Vanillafia too
> There's this time your UN was Avagina iirc


wow

I am like literally so shocked 

  

forgive me, ill be a better friend from now on and remember you in future games

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Didn't Ava make that post in a game Reznor was playing? He probably shamed him


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

its not my fault tho

we didnt interact in those games

 thats my excuse


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

did trinity die from the wine


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> what game was fav7?
> 
> who hosted it
> 
> ...



Aries hosted it 

Don't know the exact date of It 

I dunno if you killed her, I was mostly coasting and didn't pay attention


----------



## poutanko (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> wow
> 
> I am like literally so shocked
> 
> ...


You definitely will not forget me after I killed you on MM


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

also cubeys game i was busy hiding from wad, he kept suspecting me 

so i killed him 

and he killed me to

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles just messaged me that he's spreading his legs. This is sexual harassment

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Aries hosted it
> 
> Don't know the exact date of It
> 
> I dunno if you killed her, I was mostly coasting and didn't pay attention


wait u were in that game as well? i thought we met in october


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> its not my fault tho
> 
> we didnt interact in those games
> 
> thats my excuse



You were mafia and so shook you barely posted in Cubey's game, haha


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

i am not a boy toy for your pleasure waffles

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> You were mafia and so shook you barely posted in Cubey's game, haha


i w-was not shook baka 

ill do better next time as mafia

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> also cubeys game i was busy hiding from wad, he kept suspecting me
> 
> so i killed him
> 
> and he killed me to



He killed me too and died that same night, haha

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

alright im convinced

unless i actually have a conversation with someone new, i wont remember them i guess


----------



## poutanko (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> wait u were in that game as well? i thought we met in october


This ningen


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

1. Tiger
2. ava/didi/dr. white
3. Priscilla
4. Mohit
5. Time Breaker
6. Sassy
7. Kira Yagami
8. Dream
9. Lew
10. Zatch
11. Baba
12. Luck
13. Guiness
14. RuffRuff
15. Roman
16. C A N T I

this is going to be quite the game

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

poutanko said:


> This ningen


u and UB never talked to me in those games

not my fault i didnt know of you guys

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> 1. Tiger
> 2. ava/didi/dr. white
> 3. Priscilla
> 4. Mohit
> ...


what game is this?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> what game is this?



the one you asked to sub in today lol


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

It's supposed to be for new mafia players, hence people like Lew and Time Breaker


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> the one you asked to sub in today lol



i doubt ill get to play tbh, theres 2 subs ahead of me


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> u and UB never talked to me in those games
> 
> not my fault i didnt know of you guys



I think I did talk to you in Cubey's game ... Or you've been too absent to get talked to


----------



## poutanko (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> u and UB never talked to me in those games
> 
> not my fault i didnt know of you guys


Not our fault you were inactive

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I think I did talk to you in Cubey's game ... Or you've been too absent to get talked to


you were probably like

"why do you keep avoiding the thread you pussy "


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Not our fault you were inactive


i wasnt inactive

i was...strategically hiding 

i was online the entire time and invisible 

after Wad kicked my ass i vowed to never be invisible again and have been dominating every mafia game since

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> i doubt ill get to play tbh, theres 2 subs ahead of me


Better than being sub #11

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

in fact if i ever go invisible in a game, its basically confirmed im mafia

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> you were probably like
> 
> "why do you keep avoiding the thread you pussy "



Smth like that would seem accurate

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

I imagine Trinity passed out on the floor with some wine running down her chin


----------



## poutanko (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> i wasnt inactive
> 
> i was...strategically hiding
> 
> ...


So you're admitting you're a coward huh?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

poutanko said:


> So you're admitting you're a coward huh?


i WAS

i havent been invisible since

but i also havent been mafia since as well so who knows

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

i legit cant play mafia and town the same, my scum tells are so obvious 

invisible and never post 

if a host makes me mafia, they are just asking me to get lynched on Day 1

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> i legit cant play mafia and town the same, my scum tells are so obvious
> 
> invisible and never post
> 
> if a host makes me mafia, they are just asking me to get lynched on Day 1



Why don't you do what Rem does and RP a new person each game

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Why don't you do what Rem does and RP a new person each game


because i always PM hosts before every game to make me town and they always do it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> i WAS
> 
> i havent been invisible since
> 
> but i also havent been mafia since as well so who knows



If you're invi on Plat's game, your a** is mine


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> i legit cant play mafia and town the same, my scum tells are so obvious
> 
> invisible and never post
> 
> if a host makes me mafia, they are just asking me to get lynched on Day 1



We're  gonna make it fast so you don't have to suffer


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

poutanko said:


> If you're invi on Plat's game, your a** is mine


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I imagine Trinity passed out on the floor with some wine running down her chin


no and that is rude


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> because i always PM hosts before every game to make me town and they always do it



town is way more fun


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 15, 2018)

poutanko said:


> If you're invi on Plat's game, your a** is mine



He's dying night 1 anyways.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## poutanko (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> i doubt ill get to play tbh, theres 2 subs ahead of me


Being a sub is fun, we don't need to bother with D1

Reactions: Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2018)

i didn't chug the third wine cooler
didn't have it in me tonight since the lethargy returned

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Trinity said:


> no and that is rude



i thought it was beautiful imagery

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 15, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Being a sub is fun, we don't need to bother with D1



Imagine you sub in and get lynched because that guy was suspicious on D1

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Legend (Feb 15, 2018)

There is Active Legend and Inactive Legend.

Then The Phenom Indietaker Legend.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> town is way more fun


Agreed

Townies are the hunters, sniffing for their prey and aggressively getting them lynched, it is fun and exhilarating and there is no better feeling then lynching someone and seeing them flip red


Being mafia on the other hand is awful. You are basically a scared little bitch who is terrified and has to run and hide all day long

fuck that

i hate being mafia so much

town for life

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Imagine you sub in and get lynched because that guy was suspicious on D1



Imagine subbing in near the end of the day phase, person you replacing is up for lynch, you get the lynch off of you, reading the entire game during the night, but mafia kills you the same night.

Subbing in sucks.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Imagine subbing in near the end of the day phase, person you replacing is up for lynch, you get the lynch off of you, reading the entire game during the night, but mafia kills you the same night.
> 
> Subbing in sucks.



Isn't this what happened to WPK in the Overwatch game? He agreed to sub for the next day phase and died during the night lol


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> You are basically a scared little bitch who is terrified and has to run and hide all day long



But that's just you though.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Imagine you sub in and get lynched because that guy was suspicious on D1


Then I don't need to suffer for too long


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Isn't this what happened to WPK in the Overwatch game? He agreed to sub for the next day phase and died during the night lol



I was talking about me, so no.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> But that's just you though.



not all of us can use loopholes to escape lynching for five days

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> But that's just you though.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## poutanko (Feb 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> But that's just you though.


Savage

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> not all of us can use loopholes to escape lynching for five days



Like I need those.
Besides, it was only 3 days.
And they weren't loopholes.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> Agreed
> 
> Townies are the hunters, sniffing for their prey and aggressively getting them lynched, it is fun and exhilarating and there is no better feeling then lynching someone and seeing them flip red
> 
> ...



Being Indie is better  

Though maybe it's just that I don't like playing in teams

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Like I need those.
> Besides, it was only 3 days.
> And they weren't loopholes.



Didn't WAD say he overlooked something in regards to your ability, which allowed you to negate an extra lynch, then the next cycle was odd so you got to use your ability as normal


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

i also have a really guilty conscience, so i feel guilty being mafia 

its also why i confess when i break a rule to the staff all the time 


when im town i feel free and innocent

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Being Indie is better
> 
> Though maybe it's just that I don't like playing in teams


i will let you know my thoughts on being indie if a host ever decides to make me one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Being Indie is better
> 
> Though maybe it's just that I don't like playing in teams



I like being indie with strange win con or town


----------



## Melodie (Feb 15, 2018)

I hate playing indie.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Didn't WAD say he overlooked something in regards to your ability, which allowed you to negate an extra lynch, then the next cycle was odd so you got to use your ability as normal



He messed up an interaction, which he compensated for by giving me a 1-shot lynch survive.
That's not a loophole.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 15, 2018)

Being indie is best.
But only Serial Killer.
Just kill, kill, kill.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm gonna fart on @Mr. Waffles and I been eating beans all day...have this bitch smelling like a baby diaper.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2018)

Melodie said:


> I hate playing indie.



worst sk na

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Melodie said:


> I hate playing indie.


----------



## Melodie (Feb 15, 2018)

And I hate rolling mafia 50 games in a row and still expect me to care about the game.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Old 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

W said:


> worst sk na



nighty is the worst serial killer

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

i thought u were really good as indie? u got an 8/10 in CB mafia 2


----------



## Melodie (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> i thought u were really good as indie? u got an 8/10 in CB mafia 2


It goes well sometimes, I won few. Like cb mafia 2, League game by nitty, etc. But the rest  worst plays of all time

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> nighty is the worst serial killer



actually true

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> i thought u were really good as indie? u got an 8/10 in CB mafia 2



she's saying she hates being indie but she's so good even nonchalant melodie is terrific at being indie

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> i also have a really guilty conscience, so i feel guilty being mafia
> 
> its also why i confess when i break a rule to the staff all the time
> 
> ...


It's hard to hide that. I asked some vets how to pretend to be town better. They said to think you're actually town. They never explain how it can help since we perfectly know we're scum


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

poutanko said:


> It's hard to hide that. I asked some vets how to pretend to be town better. They said to think you're actually town. They never explain how it can help since we perfectly know we're scum


yup, exactly this. i just cant hide it, if i know im scum ima be SHOOK


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

i remember wad literally being like "ava hasn't posted, hes gotta be mafia" in cubeys game

I was like  when i read that post

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 15, 2018)

Wow I need to read that game.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 15, 2018)

Melodie said:


> And I hate *rolling* mafia 50 games in a row and still expect me to care about the game.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> yup, exactly this. i just cant hide it, if i know im scum ima be SHOOK



at least you didn't tell the remaining two town that you were scum

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 15, 2018)

poutanko said:


> It's hard to hide that. I asked some vets how to pretend to be town better. They said to think you're actually town. They never explain how it can help since we perfectly know we're scum



If you pretend you don't know anything, you're a step closer to feeling like town


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 15, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Wow I need to read that game.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

i dont understand what Wad wanted from me

he thinks im scum if i dont post

and he still thinks im scum when i lie about my role?

WHAT WAS THE CORRECT SOLUTION?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> If you pretend you don't know anything, you're a step closer to feeling like town


The question is on how to pretend first


----------



## Melodie (Feb 15, 2018)

Page 1 obvious mafia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

then he asked if i investigated myself

and i was like "u wot m8? "

was my first time in a 4 cop game so i didnt know the protocol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Page 1 obvious mafia.



wait why is that obvious mafia

tell me

teach me melodie


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> i dont understand what Wad wanted from me
> 
> he thinks im scum if i dont post
> 
> ...



You shouldn't bother about what people say in a mafia game, I mean they always lynch townies and suspect townies more often than not 

Have the confidence


----------



## poutanko (Feb 15, 2018)

Zombie Waffle is the best town Vig


----------



## Melodie (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> wait why is that obvious mafia
> 
> tell me
> 
> teach me melodie


Nothing about that post says "ava" to me 

It feels like someone was threatening you to post asap

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> You shouldn't bother about what people say in a mafia game, I mean they always lynch townies and suspect townies more often than not
> 
> Have the confidence


rindou senpai, i will do this next time 

but i feel like i have a reputation for being super active so i have to maintain that every game now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Nothing about that post says "ava" to me
> 
> It feels like someone was threatening you to post asap

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Nothing about that post says "ava" to me
> 
> It feels like someone was threatening you to post asap


see i told you im the worst scum player ever


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> If you pretend you don't know anything, you're a step closer to feeling like town





poutanko said:


> The question is on how to pretend first



Just like Socrates, act like a know it all but backdown by saying that you don’t know and that you don’t really know and we’re only speculating.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> rindou senpai, i will do this next time
> 
> but i feel like i have a reputation for being super active so i have to maintain that every game now



I HATE THAT. that's how i felt in the overwatch game, and if only i could be inactive like remchu sob


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 15, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Zombie Waffle is the best town Vig



I would have killed more mafia if it weren't for LG letting it slip that who I wanted to kill was scum.

@Didi didn't die that night.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 15, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Just like Socrates, act like a know it all but backdown by saying that you don’t know and that you don’t really know and we’re only speculating.


 
... I don't get it


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 15, 2018)

poutanko said:


> The question is on how to pretend first



You as town usually don't know who is mafia when the game starts, just keep that in mind if you play as mafia and do "scumhunting" while you're at it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> You as town usually don't know who is mafia when the game starts, just keep that in mind if you play as mafia and do "scumhunting" while you're at it



Or just use that knowledge and bus your team.

@Melodie

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Or just use that knowledge and bus your team.
> 
> @Melodie

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 15, 2018)

Heard u/we were gonna win the game.
Let me put my vote on u and sleep, see you next day phase

 - waffles, probably.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> rindou senpai, i will do this next time
> 
> but i feel like i have a reputation for being super active so i have to maintain that every game now



You dont really have to be always super active


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

i just realized i only had 85 posts in that game

im nowhere near the top posters

another giveaway


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> You dont really have to be always super active


did u not see my power in CB mafia 2

i am the ACTIVTIY GENERATOR 

thats like telling UB not to color


----------



## Melodie (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> i just realized i only had 85 posts in that game
> 
> im nowhere near the top posters
> 
> another giveaway


Your second post several pages later is literally only a lynch vote without any single word . You just bailed out right after.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 15, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Heard u/we were gonna win the game.
> Let me put my vote on u and sleep, see you next day phase
> 
> - waffles, probably.



Nah, that ain't me.


----------



## poutanko (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> did u not see my power in CB mafia 2
> 
> i am the ACTIVTIY GENERATOR
> 
> *thats like telling UB not to color*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Your second post several pages later is literally only a lynch vote without any single word . You just bailed out right after.


its only gonna go downhill from there

just wait until i claim im a cop


----------



## Melodie (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> its only gonna go downhill from there
> 
> just wait until i claim im a cop





Ava said:


> Anyways yeah i could see cubey making tensa or babby mafia, sounds like the kind of dick think he would do tbh



Read: He assigned me mafia

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> did u not see my power in CB mafia 2
> 
> i am the ACTIVTIY GENERATOR
> 
> thats like telling UB not to color



It's ironic that sinraven got that role, he said once he's the activity generator when wad isn't currently playing


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Read: He assigned me mafia


fuck now i feel like ur gonna know all my scum tells


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> It's ironic that sinraven got that role, he said once he's the activity generator when wad isn't currently playing


tfw I spammed the thread so much i basically got sinraven lynched because he couldnt use any of his powers unless he was in the top 5 posters 

i am the one and only ACTIVITY GENERATOR, sinraven and wad can't compete


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2018)

i actually vow to never be top 5 posts in a mafia game ever again


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

W said:


> i actually vow to never be top 5 posts in a mafia game ever again


wad how different is my scum versus town play


----------



## Melodie (Feb 15, 2018)

wtf did i do to the page LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 15, 2018)

Wow incredible quoting. I impress myself.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 15, 2018)

During that cubey game i was watching youjo senki, should get my set back


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2018)

what the fuck did u just do to the page

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2018)

WTFFFFFFFF

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 15, 2018)

@Melodie is a wizard.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 15, 2018)

Youjo senki would be smth for ava


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 15, 2018)

W said:


> what the fuck did u just do to the page



I know, right.

Melodie breaking stuff smh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 15, 2018)

It should fix itself once we get to a new page though.


----------



## Melodie (Feb 15, 2018)

I..fixed it by editing it out

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 15, 2018)

It works when I go back to the previous page so I guess we just gotta get to a new page.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 15, 2018)

I was also wondering what happened lmao

Melodie how did you do that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I was also wondering what happened lmao
> 
> Melodie how did you do that


Idk what I did oh my god  how did I even fuck up that quoting I will never know.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

thought i brought my laptop 

was about to get my phone and cry to UB on discord

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

broke my laptop*


----------



## poutanko (Feb 15, 2018)

I thought it's a virus or something


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

mel can see my deleted posts

mel can break the mafia convo

mel can get an 8/10 score

is there anything mel can't do?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 15, 2018)

Seeing deleted posts, completely breaking pages...what is next

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2018)

Funny story. 

About a week ago I got really stoned and someone mentioned CB ratings. 

I thought to myself:

Wouldn’t it be funny if I just rated ‘Like’ on every post in the thread?

Then I realized that was 18,000+ posts and I was just like

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> mel can see my deleted posts
> 
> mel can break the mafia convo
> 
> ...



post a vocaroo :skull:

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 15, 2018)

W said:


> Funny story.
> 
> About a week ago I got really stoned and someone mentioned CB ratings.
> 
> ...


Give Ava a dislike and get it over with

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 15, 2018)

W said:


> Funny story.
> 
> About a week ago I got really stoned and someone mentioned CB ratings.
> 
> ...


You should like a post every day you don't finish the ratings.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

W said:


> post a vocaroo :skull:


YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Melodie (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava what phase do u get lynched on Im tired browsing


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Give Ava a dislike and get it over with


i got near 5,000 posts, hes gonna be disliking for a long time


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Ava what phase do u get lynched on Im tired browsing


if u can give me the thread link, i can find where i claimed cop for u


----------



## Melodie (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> if u can give me the thread link, i can find where i claimed cop for u


----------



## poutanko (Feb 15, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Ava what phase do u get lynched on Im tired browsing


What about the threadmark?


----------



## Melodie (Feb 15, 2018)

poutanko said:


> What about the threadmark?


Oh

I'm too tired for this


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

@Melodie

here is were i try getting @Dr. White modkilled 

i would never do that to him now because we're boys, but back then i didnt know him 



Ava said:


> Are we allowed to delete posts in mafia? Thought editing/deleting was against the rules.



still looking for the cop thing

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

@Melodie



Ava said:


> You too huh?
> 
> Should I just role reveal? I got a town role so I got nothing to hide



here's where everything goes...downhill

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 15, 2018)

"Well I was originally mafia, until krory posted my PM so he felt bad and gave me a different role"

What.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

trin gone

UB gone

melodie gone


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

a-anyone else online?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

guess not

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

i didnt wanna talk to you guys anyways

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

pou

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

zatch?


----------



## Aries (Feb 16, 2018)

Ive decided to retire young from mafia games. Thanks for the cheese. Catch ya later


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

didnt u just say ur hosting a new game an hour ago?


----------



## poutanko (Feb 16, 2018)

Aries said:


> Ive decided to retire young from mafia games. Thanks for the cheese. Catch ya later


Wat


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

team troll lost

as it was foretold


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> zatch?



why was i at the bottom of this list

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

Aries said:


> Ive decided to retire young from mafia games. Thanks for the cheese. Catch ya later



no one even likes you you never reply to my pms there have been about 30 messages in our chat left unanswered you smell bad and no one likes you and good riddance ta ta


----------



## poutanko (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> why was i at the bottom of this list


Senpai didn't notice you

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Senpai didn't notice you



no one ever notices me 










that's how i cause drama and don't get banned

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> why was i at the bottom of this list


you're really asking why I would prefer to talk to female members at 1 am over you?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

i like you zatch, but chatting with you is a daytime activity

Reactions: Like 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 16, 2018)

Im instead gonna take my rightful place as the triple h of the mafia section.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> you're really asking why I would prefer to talk to female members at 1 am over you?



understood, mon frère.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

@poutanko how is your Chinese New Year celebration?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> understood, mon frère.


well they all left so its just me and you 

i have lots of questions for you

Reactions: Informative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @poutanko how is your Chinese New Year celebration?


Just ate some fish and noodles ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Just ate some fish and noodles ~


...i thought...u were indonesian


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

@His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna 

1) how are you enjoying your NF experience ever since you finally stopped being a cafe poster only? has it gotten better or worse

2) also i think u were right about that thing u told me


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Just ate some fish and noodles ~



Did you get all the money in the red envelopes and watch fireworks?


----------



## poutanko (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> ...i thought...u were indonesian


...ethnically I'm Chinese


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> @His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna
> 
> 1) how are you enjoying your NF experience ever since you finally stopped being a cafe poster only? has it gotten better or worse
> 
> 2) also i think u were right about that thing u told me



Number 2 is cryptic because I have told you many things, secrets & lies, so I don't know what you are referring to, homeskillet 

AS FOR THE REST OF NF, it has been enjoyable to branch out. cafe is less about personalities and friendship, more about arguing your views, and you even debate with people who are generally on your political wavelength. the peripheral NF is sociable; you learn more about others and can have better daily chats.

plus the fun drama and trolling and baiting


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

poutanko said:


> ...ethnically I'm Chinese


i went from thinking you were a white guy...to thinking you were a white girl...to thinking you were an indonesian girl....to finally learning the truth

wow, this has been quite the journey

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

i can't believe how fast the cb disintegrated


----------



## poutanko (Feb 16, 2018)

...wait...how did you know I'm Chinese @His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna I never tell you 


His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Did you get all the money in the red envelopes and watch fireworks?


Only kids get the red envelope

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Number 2 is cryptic because I have told you many things, secrets & lies, so I don't know what you are referring to, homeskillet
> 
> AS FOR THE REST OF NF, it has been enjoyable to branch out. cafe is less about personalities and friendship, more about arguing your views, and you even debate with people who are generally on your political wavelength. the peripheral NF is sociable; you learn more about others and can have better daily chats.
> 
> plus the fun drama and trolling and baiting


its weird, i didnt like you at all at first 

and now you're in my top 5 favourite NF members

very glad i met you 

as for the other thing..will PM

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> i went from thinking you were *a white guy*...to thinking you were a white girl...to thinking you were an indonesian girl....to finally learning the truth
> 
> wow, this has been quite the journey


Wat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> its weird, i didnt like you at all at first
> 
> and now you're in my top 5 favourite NF members
> 
> ...



Jojo said the same thing. I don't know why everyone hated me at the beginning


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Wat


i wasn't aware you were a female for a long time until underworld told me, i thought u were one of the fellas 

how would i know ur a girl

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

poutanko said:


> ...wait...how did you know I'm Chinese @His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna I never tell you
> Only kids get the red envelope



I guessed you were Chinese because there are so many ethnically Chinese people in Indonesia. and i assumed most people in Indonesia celebrated Chinese New year regardless of being Chinese or not. got lucky


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

@poutanko 

if it makes you feel better, i thought @His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna was a black dude because he kept spamming this emote

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Jojo said the same thing. I don't know why everyone hated me at the beginning


well u never asked for my opinion so


----------



## poutanko (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> i wasn't aware you were a female for a long time until underworld told me, i thought u were one of the fellas
> 
> how would i know ur a girl


Which part of my posts sound like they're from a guy? (╯°Д°)╯︵ /(.□ . \)


His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I guessed you were Chinese because there are so many ethnically Chinese people in Indonesia. and i assumed most people in Indonesia celebrated Chinese New year regardless of being Chinese or not. got lucky


...we're only minority (1.2%) that's not that many 
True, it's national holiday here. But how the heck do you know that?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> well u never asked for my opinion so



that's true. in that opinion thread, i was writing those paragraphs, not asking others. i'm glad i never inquired because it sounds like everyone disliked me around then


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

poutanko said:


> ...we're only minority (1.2%) that's not that many
> True, it's national holiday here. But how the heck do you know that?



 lucky guess 

chinese new year all about luck

luck luck luck red's the color of luck

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Which part of my posts sound like they're from a guy? (╯°Д°)╯︵ /(.□ . \)
> 
> ...


NO THE QUESTION IS, WHICH PART OF UR POSTS MAKE U SOUND LIKE A GIRL? THERE WAS NO REASON FOR ME TO THINK THAT

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> that's true. in that opinion thread, i was writing those paragraphs, not asking others. i'm glad i never inquired because it sounds like everyone disliked me around then


pretty sure we got a long really well at that time, u would have gotten a glowing report if you asked me


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> pretty sure we got a long really well at that time, u would have gotten a glowing report if you asked me



that's when you quit the forum for two or three days. it was a dark, stormy, lugubrious time here at NF


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

OH NO IT WAS WHEN YOU GOT BANNED FOR A WEEK


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> that's when you quit the forum for two or three days. it was a dark, stormy, lugubrious time here at NF


and then i returned and was dropping essays for everyone 

u have no excuse

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

hello jj


----------



## NO (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I don't know why everyone hated me at the beginning


C'mon...that optimistic rating...

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> C'mon...that optimistic rating...



LOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> lucky guess
> 
> chinese new year all about luck
> 
> luck luck luck red's the color of luck


How suspicious 

And red is the color of mafia. Scum slip much 
*[Vote lynch Zatch]*


----------



## NO (Feb 16, 2018)

poutanko said:


> *Danchou-sama is back ~ (˵ >ヮ<˵)*


Are you a Dr. White fangirl?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

poutanko said:


> How suspicious
> 
> And red is the color of mafia. Scum slip much
> *[Vote lynch Zatch]*





I was taking UB's advice about the best way to play scum is to forget you are scum and be 100% town.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> NO THE QUESTION IS, WHICH PART OF UR POSTS MAKE U SOUND LIKE A GIRL? THERE WAS NO REASON FOR ME TO THINK THAT

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 16, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Are you a Dr. White fangirl?


Hell no 
I'm a fan of the guy on his avy, not White himself


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 16, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Happy birthday @White Wolf  ~


danke Irina 


poutanko said:


> Happy birthday @Evil C.C. and @White Wolf ~
> 2 gifts for 2 little pups


Pouchii 
Thanks 


Ava said:


> Happy birthday @White Wolf only then


Thanks 


Didi said:


> Happy birthday White Wolf


Dids 
thanks~


RemChu said:


> @White Wolf happy b day cool kid. =)


Thanks Rem  


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Happy birthday @White Wolf


Thanks! See you next birthday. 


Tiger said:


> Happy birthday 'Guy who name drops.'


Thank you Walter  


His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @White Wolf HAPPY BIRTHDAY. i will send you a pm.


Thank you guy who sent a PM 8hrs later


Mohit said:


> Happy birthday @White Wolf


Thanks Vi--- Mohit! 


Ratchet said:


> Happy Birthday WW.


Ratchet  
Thank you! 


Melodie said:


> Happy birthday Shi...white wolf.



Thanks har-- Melodie   





> 500+ posts to read up on you guys always chat when I'm off

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## NO (Feb 16, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Hell no
> I'm a fan of the guy on his avy, not White himself


DW has a lot of fangirls and he treats them well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

trinity was drunk and chatty. she's always the life of the party


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

thank god white wolf doesnt know my IRL name

or has enough common courtesy to know that id hate him if he ever exposed it


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> DW has a lot of fangirls and he treats them well.



really? dr. white has a harem? i didn't expect this


----------



## poutanko (Feb 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Thanks! See you next birthday.


----------



## NO (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> really? dr. white has a harem? i didn't expect this


Ya, Melodie, Shiny, Sin, etc.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> thank god white wolf doesnt know my IRL name
> 
> or has enough common courtesy to know that id hate him if he ever exposed it


I only use RL names if 1) it's public knowledge 2) they allow it 

dumb dude


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> thank god white wolf doesnt know my IRL name
> 
> or has enough common courtesy to know that id hate him if he ever exposed it



Aaden

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I only use RL names if 1) it's public knowledge 2) they allow it
> 
> dumb dude


ur dumber

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Aaden


yup, thats it


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Ya, Melodie, Shiny, Sin, etc.



@Shiny @SinRaven what's this? double-timing me?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> yup, thats it



I'm looking at 50 male Somali names


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I'm looking at 50 male Somali names


ur creepiness knows no bounds huh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 16, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> DW has a lot of fangirls and he treats them well.


I thought he had a lot of yandere fanboys who want him dead every game

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

i am a dr. white fanboy!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> ur creepiness knows no bounds huh



none of these name fit you so i will move on


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> none of these name fit you so i will move on


just call me princess like everyone does irl


----------



## NO (Feb 16, 2018)

poutanko said:


> I thought he had a lot of yandere fanboys who want him dead every game


The DW Lynch Club? We're all dandere.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> just call me princess like everyone does irl



That doesn't fit you either

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> That doesn't fit you either


call me ava


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> call me ava



as i said before, i thought your name was avalon. that's the one that fits you best and i will continue to believe it's your true name

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> as i said before, i thought your name was avalon. that's the one that fits you best and i will continue to believe it's your true name


it is my name

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

all the dumb things i believed from that cb mafia game 

like chloe was a man who was dating viper who is a white man

nighty being 6'5

panda being in a relationship with gina

jojo being 35+

what were some other ones


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> all the dumb things





His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> panda being in a relationship with gina






Oh boy Zatch my dude.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Oh boy Zatch my dude.



ARE THEY TOGETHER


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

oh will you look at the time, gotta go

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> ARE THEY TOGETHER


No

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

there was something i thought about zeno too but i can't remember.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> there was something i thought about zeno too but i can't remember.


He's Jojo 

and I'm Zeno


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> He's Jojo
> 
> and I'm Zeno



No, you're manly MO


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

in the CB game, it really looked like trinity had a strong sexual attraction to zatch

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

fuckin lol at zatch hitting agree

@His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna 

would u ever get in a e-relationship with trin? be honest


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

@poutanko look at you lurking, getting all this tea

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> fuckin lol at zatch hitting agree
> 
> @His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna
> 
> would u ever get in a e-relationship with trin? be honest



Am I dreaming, or didn't she state she's a lesbian?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

COMING IN
SUMMER OF 2018 
CB MAFIA 3

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Am I dreaming, or didn't she state she's a lesbian?


LMAOOOOO WHAT?

weren't u talking about the muscular guys she was lusting over a few hours ago? 

shes bisexual


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Am I dreaming, or didn't she state she's a lesbian?



lesbians don’t exist dude lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

W said:


> COMING IN
> SUMMER OF 2018
> CB MAFIA 3


i swear if you don't name one of my abilities  i will be disappointed


----------



## NO (Feb 16, 2018)

W said:


> COMING IN
> SUMMER OF 2018
> CB MAFIA 3


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

to this day I am 100% sure Hollie is memeing


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> i swear if you don't name one of my abilities  i will be disappointed



[Passive - Where’s my rating?!] tbh

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> LMAOOOOO WHAT?
> 
> weren't u talking about the muscular guys she was lusting over a few hours ago?
> 
> shes bisexual



OH IS SHE NOW? i thought she was lesbian. the picture she posted was in response to me because i said this guy is a teen heart throb, so she posted what she said was a REAL MAN. then she wanted all the other female staff to agree with her and say the guy i posted was ugly lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

W said:


> COMING IN
> SUMMER OF 2018
> CB MAFIA 3



...hosted by Milk

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> OH IS SHE NOW? i thought she was lesbian. the picture she posted was in response to me because i said this guy is a teen heart throb, so she posted what she said was a REAL MAN. then she wanted all the other female staff to agree with her and say the guy i posted was ugly lol


bro trinity literally posted she wants ur dick in CB mafia 2...and u thought she was a lesbian?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> bro trinity literally posted she wants ur dick in CB mafia 2...and u thought she was a lesbian?



DemonDragonZatch

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

W said:


> DemonDragonZatch


bro am i crazy or did trinity not make it clear she wanted his dick all game long?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> bro trinity literally posted she wants ur dick in CB mafia 2...and u thought she was a lesbian?



i thought it was a joke. what have i done


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> bro am i crazy or did trinity not make it clear she wanted his dick all game long?



idk

i try not to pay attention to Trin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

oh my gooood trinniittyyyy pm me, baby

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NO (Feb 16, 2018)

>tfw we won't know the memes that will be used for the CB Mafia 3 roles
>what memes will be created by Summer
>what memes will be destroyed by Summer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

i know you're lurking in the shadows. i am repenting for my past obliviousness. slide into my dm

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i thought it was a joke. what have i done


u basically rejected free e-pussy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

its been 2 months zatch, who says she has the same feelings now? girls move on fast


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> its been 2 months zatch, who says she has the same feelings now? girls move on fast



this is true. also, she is the type who would invite blue to our e-sex chats, and i'm not about that.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> this is true. also, she is the type who would invite blue to our e-sex chats, and i'm not about that.


yes i recall how jealous u got when she said she wants to fuck blue, it was so cute :blu

how u still thought she was a lesbian i dont know...?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

ENOUGH ABOUT TRINITY AND THE MISSED SIGNS

let us talk about your nf crush, @Ava


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> ENOUGH ABOUT TRINITY AND THE MISSED SIGNS
> 
> let us talk about your nf crush, @Ava



what if it’s trinity too


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

W said:


> what if it’s trinity too



if it's trinity, larcher will be very, very, very sad


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

ava went quiet


----------



## Legend (Feb 16, 2018)

Hello all

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

W said:


> ava went quiet



thought he logged out, tbh lol


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

well speaking of trinity.....:blu


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

>tfw all these dudes with ambitions of hooking up with _one _NF chick 

>meanwhile jayjay has hooked up with seven and Zaru with four


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

as for me, none

for i am 


*Spoiler*: __ 




a gay man and a gay journalist

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

W said:


> >tfw all these dudes with ambitions of hooking up with _one _NF chick
> 
> >meanwhile jayjay has hooked up with seven and Zaru with four


i can only have feelings for one person at a time


----------



## NO (Feb 16, 2018)

W said:


> >tfw all these dudes with ambitions of hooking up with _one _NF chick
> 
> >meanwhile jayjay has hooked up with seven and Zaru with four


>Zaru's youtube

This dude is hilarious.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> i can only have feelings for one person at a time



same
if you subtract that number by 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

W said:


> same
> if you subtract that number by 1


thats not true wad, u liked that one girl


----------



## Legend (Feb 16, 2018)

So many manhoes


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> thats not true wad, u liked that one girl



Mio was a dude


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

W said:


> Mio was a dude


no i meant that one IRL girl


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> no i meant that one IRL girl



whomst’d


----------



## NO (Feb 16, 2018)

W said:


> Mio was a dude


What about the Metroid girl?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> What about the Metroid girl?



is this a reference to the waifu contest idgi

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

W said:


> whomst’d


could have sworn u told a story once about u dating a girl IRL once


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

W said:


> is this a reference to the waifu contest idgi


shinobu is wearing a metroid girl avatar


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> could have sworn u told a story once about u dating a girl IRL once



that sounds horrifying 



Ava said:


> shinobu is wearing a metroid girl avatar



oh

we were just friends

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 16, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> could have sworn u told a story once about u dating a girl IRL once



here is zatch to save the day


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> here is zatch to save the day



hey wait yeah
what happened to that 
i don’t think i ever got an explanation for why it was cancelled


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> here is zatch to save the day


man zatch


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

my forever alone so OP i get rejected on blind dates before they never happen 

take that @Firaea


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

now i can’t even remember why i agreed to it in the first place?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

OH it’s because she was like new in town (new in country, actually, Miami OP) and my mother wanted me to show her around 

idk maybe she got ICE’d by Trump

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

W said:


> now i can’t even remember why i agreed to it in the first place?


nah wad, i know u dated this one girl 

but if u dont wanna talk about it then thats fine


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

W said:


> now i can’t even remember why i agreed to it in the first place?







zatch the sleuth must retire


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> nah wad, i know u dated this one girl
> 
> but if u dont wanna talk about it then thats fine



literally never 

i don’t do relationships


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> zatch the sleuth must retire



yup

now i remember i asked my mom if she would give me some money to help show her around proper and she was like sure ill get back to you 

then she never called me about that again


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

W said:


> literally never
> 
> i don’t do relationships


what was that story u told in the blender then 

when u came back and saw u know what


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> what was that story u told in the blender then
> 
> when u came back and saw u know what



what story 
came back and saw what
im excited about this


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

W said:


> what story
> came back and saw what
> im excited about this


i dont wanna say ur personal business in public


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

if i made a thread about it or posted it on NF how is it not public


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

W said:


> if i made a thread about it or posted it on NF how is it not public


well I Pmed u, u can share it if u want


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

as i thought 
u were mistaken

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

it seems i was


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

mark my words im never gonna find love or settle down with someone  

yeah a lot of jaded hearts say that but they’re usually early 20s young adults who probably had at least one long-lasting intimidate relationship that ended in tears and now gives them their baggage 

im a 30 year old mother fucking wizard who can’t be bothered with neither the concept of physical or emotional intimacy with someone 

feelings
who needs em


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

W said:


> mark my words im never gonna find love or settle down with someone
> 
> yeah a lot of jaded hearts say that but they’re usually early 20s young adults who probably had at least one long-lasting intimidate relationship that ended in tears and now gives them their baggage
> 
> ...


i actually wish i was like this

dont think i could spend the first of my life without a woman 

but relying on another person is weak, how do i become like u?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> i actually wish i was like this
> 
> dont think i could spend the first of my life without a woman
> 
> but relying on another person is weak, how do i become like u?



the recipe of me requires many ingredients


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

W said:


> the recipe of me requires many ingredients


sugar, spice and everything nice?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> sugar, spice and everything nice?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

>tfw i had forgotten they had a retarded little sister who later exploded

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

Cringe, but then she becomes a magical girl


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Cringe, but then she becomes a magical girl


This video was very humbling, I thought I was an amazing skater but she showed me that shes a lot better. I wish I could do those tricks on the ice

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

how is that optimistic


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> sugar, spice and everything nice?


cynic, spite, and everything might.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> here is zatch to save the day


These posts are funnier with his current avy.

Damn it's nice.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> cynic, spite, and everything might.


tacos, burritos, and everything fatty.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Cringe, but then she becomes a magical girl


watched this 10 times 

cant get enough

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 16, 2018)

It's a beautiful sound of rain...but it's the blood of my enemies in this here mafia...


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

soooooooo cute


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

sigh, ninjaed


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> watched this 10 times
> 
> cant get enough


Happy to hear you found it entertaining.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

well i got class i 5 hours, should probably sleep


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> watched this 10 times
> 
> cant get enough


so that's what you're interested in


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Happy to hear you found it entertaining.


yup, i have a huuuuuuge passion for skating 

and shes really really really cute as well 

best of both worlds, thank u for showing me


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> so that's what you're interested in


love skating, cute girls and cosplay

my 3 favourite things in one video, i think im inlove


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> well i got class i 5 hours, should probably sleep


8 here, trying to find motivation to do homework.



I'm super cold
and just woke up from a nap

so 

ya

need to get lit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

ur rating for her white wolf?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

im gonna try one of the moves she did in the video this weekend when i go skating


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> It's a beautiful sound of rain...but it's the blood of my enemies in this here mafia...


It's time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> ur rating for her white wolf?


like what, looks? 

eh 6/10 

8/10 in the perfect angle

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 16, 2018)

not a fan of her nose really other than that she's fine, but that's a personal peeve


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

> Seriously? Do you really not have more than 4 friends on the forum? Give reputation to some other users first, to prove that you aren't a loser, and therefore worthy of our reputation system.



NF, you're about to catch these hands....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

i really need to buy that sailor moon outfit


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I mean she's fine if you like her that's what counts, not my cup of tea but hey ho


what are ur thoughts on outfits like that? u into dressing up ur boo?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 16, 2018)

You can rep me @RemChu and it is indeed time.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 16, 2018)

I saw this redhead on insta last night that was like jesus my god,  then checked out rest of her pics and was hella grounded, damn perfect angles a bitch


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I saw this redhead on insta last night that was like jesus my god,  then checked out rest of her pics and was hella grounded, damn perfect angles a bitch


pics of the perfect angle pic


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> what are ur thoughts on outfits like that? u into dressing up ur boo?


Yeah I like the outfit and dressup is fine for a kink, no complaints with it.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> pics of the perfect angle pic



*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Yeah I like the outfit and dressup is fine for a kink, no complaints with it.


i see ur a man of culture


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 16, 2018)

it's the eyes that do it for me like drowning into happiness

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

i really should sleep tho 

the mafia convo sure was fun tonight

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> i really should sleep tho
> 
> the mafia convo sure was fun tonight


night

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

mood:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 16, 2018)

she mild.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 16, 2018)

Suddenly I feel old

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 16, 2018)

@Stelios was that ralph from Karate kid too?


----------



## Stelios (Feb 16, 2018)

yes man it's daniel and johnny 
all grown ups 

though 


there's this take as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 16, 2018)

I will actually watch that.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 16, 2018)

oh it's actually a youtube Red series

those bastards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2018)

wtf
I JUST watched the HIMYM ep again where Barney says he roots for the blonde kid in Karate Kid

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 16, 2018)

Didi said:


> wtf
> I JUST watched the HIMYM ep again where Barney says he roots for the blonde kid in Karate Kid




cosmic alignment


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 16, 2018)

W said:


> forever alone
> take that @Firaea



I'll tell him this. 



W said:


> mark my words im never gonna find love or settle down with someone
> 
> 
> yeah a lot of jaded hearts say that but they’re usually early 20s young adults who probably had at least one long-lasting intimidate relationship that ended in tears and now gives them their baggage
> ...



Such a me you become.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'll tell him this.
> 
> 
> 
> Such a me you become.



Mr. Waddles


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 16, 2018)

W said:


> Mr. Waddles



Not sure if I like it, but at least it's tagable.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Not sure if I like it, but at least it's tagable.



Don’t @ me


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 16, 2018)

W said:


> Don’t @ me



I'd @ you, but it just doesn't look right.


----------



## Shiny (Feb 16, 2018)

what happened to the " you touch someone's number of post in a thread and it links you to all posts", search function is terrible on phone


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 16, 2018)

W said:


> im a 30 year old mother fucking wizard who can’t be bothered with neither the concept of *physical or emotional intimacy with someone
> 
> feelings*
> who needs em


Are you asexual?
Legit question, I know it's a real thing!



Ava said:


> i really need to buy that sailor moon outfit


Do you?




Shiny said:


> what happened to the " you touch someone's number of post in a thread and it links you to all posts", search function is terrible on phone


Who you trynna creep on?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Are you asexual?
> Legit question, I know it's a real thing!
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


>


If you buy a Sailor outfit you gotta post a pic of it


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> If you buy a Sailor outfit you gotta post a pic of it


the outfit isn't for me obviously

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> the outfit isn't for me obviously


ur tha werst
You wear it or no one wears it


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> ur tha werst
> You wear it or no one wears it


why dont u wear it?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Are you asexual?
> Legit question, I know it's a real thing!



Nah. I’m bisexual with a strong preference for women (so somewhere between 1 and 2 on the Kinsey scale) but I’m completely aromantic. 

And I don’t value the idea of having sex with someone you have no emotional attachment to.

So I’m pretty much always gonna be celibate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 16, 2018)

W said:


> Nah. I’m bisexual with a strong preference for women (so somewhere between 1 and 2 on the Kinsey scale) but I’m completely aromantic.
> 
> And I don’t value the idea of having sex with someone you have no emotional attachment to.
> 
> So I’m pretty much always gonna be celibate.


 

Keep on rockin' the free world, W


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

W said:


> Nah. I’m bisexual with a strong preference for women (so somewhere between 1 and 2 on the Kinsey scale) but I’m completely aromantic.
> 
> And I don’t value the idea of having sex with someone you have no emotional attachment to.
> 
> So I’m pretty much always gonna be celibate.



I read that as aromatic and was perplexed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I read that as aromatic and was perplexed


He could be aromantically aromatic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2018)

I bet WAD smells like sandalwood

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

Didi said:


> I bet WAD smells like sandalwood


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 16, 2018)

Didi said:


> I bet WAD smells like sandalwood


Ya know what sandalwood is good for? 

Clearing your rooms of negative energy


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 16, 2018)

W said:


> Nah. I’m bisexual with a strong preference for women (so somewhere between 1 and 2 on the Kinsey scale) but I’m completely aromantic.
> 
> And I don’t value the idea of having sex with someone you have no emotional attachment to.
> 
> So I’m pretty much always gonna be celibate.



Are you a sociopath?

Legit question. No offense meant. It's just that you keep saying that you have no feelings for other people.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Are you a sociopath?
> 
> Legit question. No offense meant. It's just that you keep saying that you have no feelings for other people.



I have sociopathic qualities, sure, but no. Not even close.

I’ve had to actively and consciously suppress my empathetic qualities because it is my empirical experience that caring about others only leads to self-ruin. 

And I don’t think that’s a trait unique to me.

People who care too much are just miserable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 16, 2018)

W said:


> I have sociopathic qualities, sure, but no. Not even close.
> 
> I’ve had to actively and consciously suppress my empathetic qualities because it is my empirical experience that caring about others only leads to self-ruin.
> 
> ...


That doesn't sound like sociopath, more apathetic.
You've been hurt, so you try not to be hurt again.  A sociopath would just want to be a sadistic mofo from the get go


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> That doesn't sound like sociopath, more apathetic.
> You've been hurt, so you try not to be hurt again.  A sociopath would just want to be a sadistic mofo from the get go



Yeah I never claimed to be, but like I said, I possess some qualities/traits of one which is why I often get easily confused as such.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 16, 2018)

W said:


> Yeah I never claimed to be, but like I said, I possess some qualities/traits of one which is why I often get easily confused as such.


I know you didn't 


So now that we know W is aromantic, what's everyone else?


----------



## Shiny (Feb 16, 2018)

I think im apathetic too, but with anger issues. all days i get angry out of nowhere and only relax when i imagine myself strangling someone or doing small tortures. This kind of shit happens randomly. Im taking a shit and bam, torture 


But only with humans. I like animals


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

Shiny said:


> I think im apathetic too, but with anger issues. all days i get angry out of nowhere and only relax when i imagine myself strangling someone or doing small tortures. This kind of shit happens randomly. Im taking a shit and bam, torture
> 
> 
> But only with humans. I like animals

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Feb 16, 2018)

Shiny said:


> I think im apathetic too, but with anger issues. all days i get angry out of nowhere and only relax when i imagine myself strangling someone or doing small tortures. This kind of shit happens randomly. Im taking a shit and bam, torture
> 
> 
> But only with humans. I like animals




Should I be worried?
To the point of tracing you down and calling a doctor on you?
Or you think you can handle it until you move out from your own house and live the student life?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

Shiny said:


> I think im apathetic too, but with anger issues. all days i get angry out of nowhere and only relax when i imagine myself strangling someone or doing small tortures. This kind of shit happens randomly. Im taking a shit and bam, torture
> 
> 
> But only with humans. I like animals



do you have an MMA gym close by


----------



## Shiny (Feb 16, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Should I be worried?
> To the point of tracing you down and calling a doctor on you?
> Or you think you can handle it until you move out from your own house and live the student life?



i always say to myself it's just a phase, but my girlfriend is worried that i might do something bad if someone provoke me, she is glad i never found my dad's gun


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

but...you seem to cute and friendly and nice on NF?


----------



## Stelios (Feb 16, 2018)

W said:


> do you have an MMA gym close by



I found something

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Feb 16, 2018)

W said:


> do you have an MMA gym close by



yes, lyoto machida gym 

i should try it


----------



## Shiny (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> but...you seem to cute and friendly and nice on NF?



exactly, im nice because i try to not get angry ,everything must be under my control all the time or i lose it


----------



## Stelios (Feb 16, 2018)

Shiny said:


> i always say to myself it's just a phase, but my girlfriend is worried that i might do something bad if someone provoke me, she is glad i never found my dad's gun



You live in a shitty place for sure and studying to become the profession  your dad would like so he leaves his hard worked office on you later is surely a burden. I know there are hotlines for the youth there , you have nothing to lose calling one and talking. Sometimes an expert can give you a perspective  you didn't think of. Promise you'll talk to someone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 16, 2018)

Shiny said:


> i always say to myself it's just a phase, but my girlfriend is worried that i might do something bad if someone provoke me, she is glad i never found my dad's gun




Get some help

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I found something



classic



Shiny said:


> yes, lyoto machida gym
> 
> i should try it



yeah

honestly theres nothing wrong with wanting to hurt people
you just gotta find people who want to get hurt

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 16, 2018)

"The more you express your anger, the more you will get angry"
-Yoda, probably



What are you studying, Shiny?


----------



## Shiny (Feb 16, 2018)

Stelios said:


> You live in a shitty place for sure and studying to become the profession  your dad would like so he leaves his hard worked office on you later is surely a burden. I know there are hotlines for the youth there , you have nothing to lose calling one and talking. Sometimes an expert can give you a perspective  you didn't think of. Promise you'll talk to someone



but my place isnt bad, i was called rich many times  (im not)

ill search for help


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 16, 2018)

Shiny said:


> exactly, im nice because i try to not get angry ,everything must be under my control all the time or i lose it



Have you tried to seek a psychologist?

Would probably help.


----------



## Shiny (Feb 16, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> "The more you express your anger, the more you will get angry"
> -Yoda, probably
> 
> 
> ...



im in the dental school yet i dislike people( i prefer to be alone)

engineering seems so much better to me  or those detectives that hunt serial killers


----------



## Shiny (Feb 16, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Have you tried to seek a psychologist?
> 
> Would probably help.



never, it might help yeah . ill pay a visit to my girlfriend's psychologist


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 16, 2018)

Shiny said:


> im in the dental school yet i dislike people( i prefer to be alone)
> 
> engineering seems so much better to me  or those detectives that hunt serial killers



You might be the researcher type too. Those interact less. And that works regardless of being a dentist or an engineer or whatever.


----------



## Shiny (Feb 16, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You might be the researcher type too. Those interact less. And that works regardless of being a dentist or an engineer or whatever.



research is awesome indeed,i want to discover things. not to replicate someone else work.

but researchs that involve human beings are insanely hard, there's so many things that you have to follow. you can't do as you like .I would prefer new technologies but im in the north of brazil so err...


----------



## Shiny (Feb 16, 2018)

good weather today


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 16, 2018)

> *You've been visited by the repfix fairy. Thanks for participating in reppocalypse 2018.*



Rude tbh


----------



## Stelios (Feb 16, 2018)

@SinRaven you thot 
where are you lately?

got a house?
a job?

sleeping on a bench maybe?

reach out


----------



## Shiny (Feb 16, 2018)

poor reznor


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 16, 2018)

Azeruth said:


> Rude tbh


Is it real!?


----------



## Stelios (Feb 16, 2018)

Friday night

Irish whiskey and black chocolate


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 16, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Is it real!?


For me it is, I have 3 -171,803,590 from Rep Bot and the -7,395,351 has that message.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 16, 2018)

Azeruth said:


> For me it is, I have 3 -171,803,590 from Rep Bot and the -7,395,351 has that message.


How?!  One person negged me for no reason and now I'm not red enough for a Narutroll face or close enough to getting a star


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 16, 2018)

Azeruth said:


> For me it is, I have 3 -171,803,590 from Rep Bot and the -7,395,351 has that message.


Sorry  


Will be taking care of rest tomorrow.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Sorry
> 
> 
> Will be taking care of rest tomorrow.


I noticed while looking around to see who was affected that your rep went yellow and then to star


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

uh why hasn't my rep been fixed


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 16, 2018)

Azeruth said:


> I noticed while looking around to see who was affected that your rep went yellow and then to star


ya was testing stuff out lol, for the most part 





Ava said:


> uh why hasn't my rep been fixed


 

Will do you eventually.


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Sorry
> 
> 
> Will be taking care of rest tomorrow.




or
yknow
don't


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

Azeruth said:


> I noticed while looking around to see who was affected that your rep went yellow and then to star


white wolf abusing his mod powers, shocker


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 16, 2018)

Didi said:


> or
> yknow
> don't


I'll do you last Dids  



Ava said:


> white wolf abusing his mod powers, shocker


----------



## Didi (Feb 16, 2018)

Let me keep my pretty star
please 

it's all just cosmetics fake internet points anyway, why can't I have something nice? ;_;


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 16, 2018)

Didi said:


> Let me keep my pretty star
> please
> 
> it's all just cosmetics fake internet points anyway, why can't I have something nice? ;_;


I don't disagree but we want to try some new things first, if that doesn't work out, then it'll be left to the abyss.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 16, 2018)

hey @White Wolf my rep needs some help.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 16, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> hey @White Wolf my rep needs some help.


You didn't receive any modfucked reps,  done.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 16, 2018)

As long as it is positive. sure.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 16, 2018)

Hmm... the cute star is missing on my rep bar, hope it gets fixed


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 16, 2018)

rip ava 2018-2018 

may you dine in valhalla


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

uh im not dead


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 16, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Hmm... the cute star is missing on my rep bar, hope it gets fixed


I think talking to Ava so much has made you a bit loopy brochan lol


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

ive been a bad influence on her

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> ive been a bad influence on her


*nods*


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I think talking to Ava so much has made you a bit loopy brochan lol



The star is still missing though


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

so much JELLY lately


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

W said:


> so much JELLY lately


go on


----------



## Tiger (Feb 16, 2018)

Rep was the worst thing to happen to NF.

[HASHTAG]#InTheMinority[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Will do you eventually.




Why did the great rep-pocalypse happen?


----------



## Legend (Feb 16, 2018)

Evening


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

That Friday class, girl I fancy she loves Fps games, draws better than me. She did a raptor skull in 20 mins ez.  we talked a little bit, she asked me about monster hunter >.> her face is very unique I don't see it a lot and I like her long nose with like uh a soft round end. Her nose is great. I love good noses.    I don't look at her , try not too unless we are talking. Might play overwatch with her.....but uh she wore the same outfit today ... I notice people do that. Red hoodie black jeans. I mean she looks good so whatever. I sit right next to her in class lol.


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

Good eyes.


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

But uh yeah I notice some students always wear the same fucking outfit. Like brah come on


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

@Law the bad dreams I were having correlated with the Florida shooting. It was a warning for that. The last dream was the morning of I was in a group of diverse people in a circle outside day, we were being held hostage by 1 crazy guy. "Terrorist" then I woke up.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

All of Ava's posts awaiting moderation during a mafia game


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

Remember I said something bad was coming for you or me but its coming....:spooky


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

The rep fairy trying to take what's not his


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 16, 2018)

Are you bored, Rem?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

Remchu predicting doom and despair


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

While usually I have dreams pertaining to myself, tragic mass events seem to disrupt the psychosphere enough that they influence my dream state. Muh precious REM sleep. My username is based on Rem sleep and I liked Pikachu as a kid.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

A girl with spectacles, myopic eyes in an insipidly pretty face, one of those soulful-intellectual creatures born to be preyed on and exploited by artistic phonies. @White Wolf

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> All of Ava's posts awaiting moderation during a mafia game


Tfw i cant rate this funny


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Are you bored, Rem?


running on lime 2 hours of sleep but dinner and drinks tonight. I was Hella bored in class for some parts. Teacher talks on and on, friendly though.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

I passed a couple of uninteresting-looking girl on the stairs on today; heard them talking, all their short _a_'s flattened into ugly short _e_'s, as I went on down. They were Australians.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> A girl with spectacles, myopic eyes in an insipidly pretty face, one of those soulful-intellectual creatures born to be preyed on and exploited by artistic phonies. @White Wolf


 you are one of the few people to use the word insipid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

I need to breed like a powerful psychic chick. Make a x-men for a kid. Train the kid in meditation, philosophy and ethics. Develop the child's empathy so they surpass my abilities.  if I ever knock up a psy chick gg.


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

Communicate telepathically with the child :0


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

This sounds like a novel.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> Tfw i cant rate this funny



I didn't see this. You got rating sealed, too? 

xiammes needs better prizes. i'm going to yell at him


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> This sounds like a novel.



Have you heard of Dark? I've only seen episode one, don't know how the subtitles are because i'm watching it in german, but it seems like a show you'd really appreciate


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I didn't see this. You got rating sealed, too?
> 
> xiammes needs better prizes. i'm going to yell at him



Cant rate, rep, make threads

All posts/VMs are moderated

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> Cant rate, rep, make threads
> 
> All posts/VMs are moderated





@Stelios you should do the bet

@Legend you should do the bet

@RemChu you should do the bet

@Platinum you should do the bet


----------



## Stelios (Feb 16, 2018)

not sure what's the bet
also I do not bet
I consistently gamble


----------



## Stelios (Feb 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> This sounds like a novel.



you got a message at steam


ayeeeeeeeeeeeee lmaoooooooooo


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

Stelios said:


> not sure what's the bet
> also I do not bet
> I consistently gamble


----------



## Stelios (Feb 16, 2018)

This can't offer me something I can't already acquire through other means without the backlash of losing something.
Fuck it


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

Stelios said:


> This can't offer me something I can't already acquire through other means without the backlash of losing something.
> Fuck it



That's why I'm saying we need more VIP prizes


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

Stelios said:


> you got a message at steam
> 
> 
> ayeeeeeeeeeeeee lmaoooooooooo



Okay


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

My pants are tight enough as is.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## Platinum (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @Stelios you should do the bet
> 
> @Legend you should do the bet
> 
> ...



Well, it would be flat retarded to do that bet and potentially lose the ability to host the game i'm making so...

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Well, it would be flat retarded to do that bet and potentially lose the ability to host the game i'm making so...



COWARD


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I didn't see this. You got rating sealed, too?
> 
> xiammes needs better prizes. i'm going to yell at him



tfw had everything to lose 
PMs woulda been disastrous since im hosting 
and i got the easiest one
gg ez

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

W said:


> tfw had everything to lose
> PMs woulda been disastrous since im hosting
> and i got the easiest one
> gg ez



Ratings and rep are the easiest, yeah. you lucky


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

Moderated posts aint that bad tbh


----------



## Laix (Feb 16, 2018)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stelios (Feb 16, 2018)

Laix said:


> ​


----------



## Stelios (Feb 16, 2018)

What cosmic event has brought @Laix back from the dead ?


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

Laix said:


> ​



*bows* Welcome back home.


----------



## Laix (Feb 16, 2018)

Stelios said:


> What cosmic event has brought @Laix back from the dead ?



just one last chance to see your face, stelio-san x



RemChu said:


> *bows* Welcome back home.



thank you dear how have you all been?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 16, 2018)

Sell your soul

Get a prize


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

Laix said:


> just one last chance to see your face, stelio-san x
> 
> 
> 
> thank you dear how have you all been?


I'm a gay man and gay journalist, side from that pretty much the same.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 16, 2018)

Laix said:


> just one last chance to see your face, stelio-san x



papa is here baby

don't you worry about a thing


----------



## Laix (Feb 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I'm a gay man and gay journalist, side from that pretty much the same.



a bad bitch! the gays WON



Stelios said:


> papa is here baby
> 
> don't you worry about a thing



oh honey xxx

ive been thinking about hosting one last game to say goodbye to this place and 2018 is looking like the time to do it


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 16, 2018)

Welcome back, Laix~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

@Laix what have you been up to? How are yooooou?


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

Very pleasant surprise. 

Like a dream.


----------



## Soca (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> Moderated posts aint that bad tbh



yes

yes it fucking is


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 16, 2018)

I'm sure @Shizune will be happy to see Laix back.


----------



## Melodie (Feb 16, 2018)

Laix lives.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> yes
> 
> yes it fucking is


Gimmie ur mod powers and ill handle all moderated posts


----------



## Stelios (Feb 16, 2018)

Laix said:


> a bad bitch! the gays WON
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't come back Laix if you are planning to say goodbye
if you come back and host a game
that game will remain as a promise


----------



## Laix (Feb 16, 2018)

Azeruth said:


> Welcome back, Laix~



thanks dad


RemChu said:


> @Laix what have you been up to? How are yooooou?



university, dick and work in roughly that order



Melodie said:


> Laix lives.



my love, the queen of england 



Stelios said:


> Don't come back Laix if you are planning to say goodbye
> if you come back and host a game
> that game will remain as a promise



jesus christ dont be a lil bitch im already planning MM5

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

What's wrong with Ava?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 16, 2018)

> checks Xiames thread

Only thing there that I'd even consider a prize would be mods having to approve my posts...
Everything else is lame.


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

dats a lot of come for a song.


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

Ehhhhhhh

I should go shower and go out for drinks.....

so sleepy anyways.


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

Yup gonna go, got uber money.


LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

GET 

LIT


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

Laix said:


> thanks dad
> 
> 
> university, dick and work in roughly that order
> ...


Who

is 

that

in ur avy


beautiful :0


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

OMG



MM5 CONFIRMED


WEW 2018 IS GOOOD SHTI


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

@Laix just made this day fucking beyond spectacular, Love you fam.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 16, 2018)

Is that...?!
​


----------



## Laix (Feb 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Who
> 
> is
> 
> ...



oh thats just me with a bit of contour on haha the power of makeup dont make me blush x

@sarahfuckingsnyder



RemChu said:


> OMG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OKAY WOAH DONT START SPREADING [HASHTAG]#FAKENEWS[/HASHTAG] its not CONFIRMED its like ive wrote down some ideas and i just wanna basically troll everyone again and maybe i have like two roles done



RemChu said:


> @Laix just made this day fucking beyond spectacular, Love you fam.



actually me reading some of the shit yall have said about me while i was gone made my day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Laix (Feb 16, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Is that...?!
> ​





whats poppin​


----------



## Shizune (Feb 16, 2018)

BIIIIIITCH
​

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Laix (Feb 16, 2018)

where's my daddy cowboy @Law or whatever he's called now


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

Laix said:


> where's my daddy cowboy @Law or whatever he's called now


Tiger


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> What's wrong with Ava?


All my posts must be moderated


----------



## Shizune (Feb 16, 2018)

Ok Laix, but what we're NOT GONNA DO, is come in here and act all cute just to turn around and leave again. Your ass is STUCK HERE now.
​


----------



## Shizune (Feb 16, 2018)

Anyways now that you're here...

Can we TALK? Can we DISCUSS?
​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Laix (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> Tiger



what

like hes a tiger now?

so he finally just embraced that whole animal aesthetic huh

i hope he upgraded the avatar at least 



come say hi @Tiger



Shizune said:


> Ok Laix, but what we're NOT GONNA DO, is come in here and act all cute just to turn around and leave again. Your ass is STUCK HERE now.
> ​



oh bby

i can't make any promises but ill try and at least show my face instead of just vanishing for 3 years


----------



## Laix (Feb 16, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Anyways now that you're here...
> 
> Can we TALK? Can we DISCUSS?
> ​



OKAY SURE LETS CHAT IM NOT GONNA SLEEP ANYTIME SOON


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

Laix said:


> what
> 
> like hes a tiger now?
> 
> ...


You seem very popular, nice to meet you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 16, 2018)

Laix said:


> OKAY SURE LETS CHAT IM NOT GONNA SLEEP ANYTIME SOON



OK BITCH FIRST OF ALL






Link removed

A YEAR OF BOPS????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 16, 2018)

*ATTENTION NF STAFF!*
Please do not moderate ANY of @Ava's posts until you are given permission by me @Trinity.
This is to reduce your workload. Please don't stress yourselves out. If you ignore this announcement, I'm coming for you. I'll also repseal you if you ignore it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Laix (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> You seem very popular, nice to meet you



im not im just the first gay to assimilate with the heterosexuals

nice to meet you too <3



Shizune said:


> OK BITCH FIRST OF ALL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



meh, no, yes, YES, yes

you forgot


i literally got impregnated to this


----------



## Shizune (Feb 16, 2018)

Laix said:


> im not im just the first gay to assimilate with the heterosexuals
> 
> nice to meet you too <3
> 
> ...



OMG I CAN'T BELIEVE I FORGOT THE ACTUAL SONG OF THE YEAR

CAN WE DISCUSS


YOU DO NOT UNDERSTAND

WHAT A FUCKING BOP THIS IS

AND I MEAN A BOP!!!!

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 16, 2018)

_Don't you come for me
No not today



Swish swish bish
Another one in the casket

_​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

Convo is lit.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

Azeruth said:


> *ATTENTION NF STAFF!*
> Please do not moderate ANY of @Ava's posts until you are given permission by me @Trinity.
> This is to reduce your workload. Please don't stress yourselves out. If you ignore this announcement, I'm coming for you. I'll also repseal you if you ignore it.



typical trinity


----------



## Laix (Feb 16, 2018)

Shizune said:


> OMG I CAN'T BELIEVE I FORGOT THE ACTUAL SONG OF THE YEAR
> 
> CAN WE DISCUSS
> 
> ...



i mean if you're on a comedown from mdma sure



bon appetit stays winning (and katy stays fl0p)

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Shiny (Feb 16, 2018)

@Laix when i came back to mafia you were gone, im glad you are here

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

omg am i meeting the famous laix

HELLO @Laix. nice to meet you.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

That feeling when you get out of a maximum heat shower. All that fatigue and tension of the day melts away.
Time to go tear up da streets!

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> typical trinity


you're lucky there's no dumb ratings in here


----------



## Shizune (Feb 16, 2018)

​


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> omg am i meeting the famous laix
> 
> HELLO @Laix. nice to meet you.



You are most honored, it's like a legitimate real miracle has taken place. Soak Laix in. Embrace Laix.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

Trinity said:


> you're lucky there's no dumb ratings in here



why am i dumb? i speak da truth


----------



## Laix (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> omg am i meeting the famous laix
> 
> HELLO @Laix. nice to meet you.



heyyyy x

(OKAY WHEN DID ALL THE GAYS JOIN MAFIA)



RemChu said:


> That feeling when you get out of a maximum heat shower. All that fatigue and tension of the day melts away.
> Time to go tear up da streets!



let me join u next time


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

Liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiike

[HASHTAG]#Laixisback[/HASHTAG] 
[HASHTAG]#Laix[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#Iconic[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#LaixIcon[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

STATEMENT NECKLACE


----------



## Tiger (Feb 16, 2018)

Oh hey, Laix is back.

You've managed to almost exactly time your hiatus to never have to see my name in green.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shiny (Feb 16, 2018)

when zatch rates me i always see like 3 people in the rating list


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> why am i dumb? i speak da truth


the shade is rude, for one

v rude


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

Laix said:


> heyyyy x
> 
> (OKAY WHEN DID ALL THE GAYS JOIN MAFIA)
> 
> ...



I was talking to a dude I barely know he was doing laundry, and I go into the shower room, he legit follows me in there. I'm like "Alright man BAAAAAAAI" 

HAHAHAA

wtf lol.


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

He was in full pajamas doing his laundry, lol.  
anyways peace


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

Trinity said:


> the shade is rude, for one
> 
> v rude



THE SHADE? I am a full Trinity x Ava shipper. there is no shade. i know you care about ava, which is why you put out a prescription to the rest of the staff. you want full control of him 



Shiny said:


> when zatch rates me i always see like 3 people in the rating list



thank you


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I was talking to a dude I barely know he was doing laundry, and I go into the shower room, he legit follows me in there. I'm like "Alright man BAAAAAAAI"
> 
> HAHAHAA
> 
> wtf lol.



You mean you turned around and spooked him?


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Oh hey, Laix is back.
> 
> You've managed to almost exactly time your hiatus to never have to see my name in green.



Oh wow, that is true.

*writes down the prophecy*
When Law rises to modhood and then resigns Laix the promised prince will return.

K 

it's canon.


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> You mean you turned around and spooked him?



We were talking, he is also from boston. But he lives like upstairs and i never see him, I engaged him in convo for a little bit, but I disengaged and was going into the shower he steps in. 

 

I was like "OK man BAI" 

Like I don't know what he was expecting next,


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2018)

I ain't about to get booty clapped like that.


----------



## Laix (Feb 16, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Oh hey, Laix is back.
> 
> You've managed to almost exactly time your hiatus to never have to see my name in green.



god didnt realise they handed out promotions like gold stickers at fucking kindergarten



love ya x


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> We were talking, he is also from boston. But he lives like upstairs and i never see him, I engaged him in convo for a little bit, but I disengaged and was going into the shower he steps in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OHHHH i missed the I, I thought you wrote "BAAAAAAA" like he was following you, you whipped around and scared him lol

gotcha


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

that is always an awkward situation when people want to continue a conversation and you're like nah peace


----------



## Laix (Feb 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I was talking to a dude I barely know he was doing laundry, and I go into the shower room, he legit follows me in there. I'm like "Alright man BAAAAAAAI"
> 
> HAHAHAA
> 
> wtf lol.



ok ive watched enough sean cody to know what to do here

next time you see him, discreetly grope him and suggest he use you as a tumble dryer


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> THE SHADE? I am a full Trinity x Ava shipper. there is no shade. i know you care about ava, which is why you put out a prescription to the rest of the staff. you want full control of him


This is genuinely disturbing? 

Like, it's not even about Ava, remove his name and I'm still 

This is what you call having issues tbh


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

Trinity said:


> This is genuinely disturbing?
> 
> Like, it's not even about Ava, remove his name and I'm still
> 
> This is what you call having issues tbh



we all have issues.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

i summon grandpa to come and yell at trinity again

send in vak too 

get her she hurt my feelings


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 16, 2018)

laix games are everything i stand against in mafia and i would play one now

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

I would like to play a Laix game one day

Please approve this post @White Wolf


----------



## Firaea (Feb 16, 2018)

W said:


> my forever alone so OP i get rejected on blind dates before they never happen
> 
> take that @Firaea


----------



## Laix (Feb 16, 2018)

W said:


> laix games are everything i stand against in mafia and i would play one now



well surprise bitch it may come true


----------



## Tiger (Feb 16, 2018)

Laix said:


> god didnt realise they handed out promotions like gold stickers at fucking kindergarten
> 
> 
> 
> love ya x



Kitsune, Goose, and Reznor decided the section needed representation (a babysitter).

My goals were stability, longevity, and outside growth. I accomplished those and I wasn't needed anymore so I stepped down.

The gist of it.

Now, you've been here at least 3 hours, but Faves is still waiting for your sign-up.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 16, 2018)

Sup Laix.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> THE SHADE? I am a full Trinity x Ava shipper. there is no shade. i know you care about ava, which is why you put out a prescription to the rest of the staff. you want full control of him





Me and Trinity get along well only 50% of the time, the other 50% we're hostile to each other. How can you possibly ship something between two people who only get along half of the time? It would be toxic af.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

I also like a lot of love and affection Zatch 

Does it look like that cold hearted Administrator is capable of giving me any love and affection? Worst ship ever.


----------



## Aries (Feb 16, 2018)

@Platinum if you dont mind I plan on using the Console Wars for my psuedo next theme.

Want our Vs. Host off to be its own identity the same way Clash of the Hosts is. Like how about Host Civil War?


----------



## Aries (Feb 16, 2018)

Host Civil War-Console Edition

Then if it goes good can expand to other themes like Comics edition
Anime Edition
Movies edition

Etc.

The sky is the limit


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

Ava said:


> I also like a lot of love and affection Zatch
> 
> Does it look like that cold hearted Administrator is capable of giving me any love and affection? Worst ship ever.



tbh the most motherly mods are steph and khaleesi. khaleesi is taken. and you think of steph like a sister. 

rip nf e-relationship for ava


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

ava losing posting rights is truly xiammes telling this forum to die


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

now we just need larcher to make a post about staff abuse


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> tbh the most motherly mods are steph and khaleesi. khaleesi is taken. and you think of steph like a sister.
> 
> rip nf e-relationship for ava


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> now we just need larcher to make a post about staff abuse


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

It's like 5 am and my roomate was playing WOW he played most of the day I leave spend all day out come back he is playing. I leave go out for dinner and drinks, come back he is still playing.

Mad man. And he does very neckbeard stuff like leaving loaf of bread and other random items in the room when we have a fridge. 

I know this ain't the norm in Norway. He does this shit for days straight.

I don't want to scold him for being a neckbeard, these are obvious things. how the fuck does he have a gf


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

im disappointed in you zatch, i thought you knew me well but u really picked the worst pairing for me

do better next time


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> It's like 5 am and my roomate was playing WOW he played most of the day I leave spend all day out come back he is playing. I leave go out for dinner and drinks, come back he is still playing.
> 
> Mad man. And he does very neckbeard stuff like leaving loaf of bread and other random items in the room when we have a fridge.
> 
> ...


5 am....i thought u lived in cali?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> It's like 5 am and my roomate was playing WOW he played most of the day I leave spend all day out come back he is playing. I leave go out for dinner and drinks, come back he is still playing.
> 
> Mad man. And he does very neckbeard stuff like leaving loaf of bread and other random items in the room when we have a fridge.
> 
> ...



First of all, I love Norway. Is your roommate Norwegian? If so, let me speak to him. Nello has left the forum because he hates everyone in the café.

Second, it is not 5 am. you live in America. god bless


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

i thought u were a gay black dude living in cali who was a journalist

was i mistaken?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> First of all, I love Norway. Is your roommate Norwegian? If so, let me speak to him. Nello has left the forum because he hates everyone in the café.
> 
> Second, it is not 5 am. you live in America. god bless


where did nello say he was leaving? i need a link


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

Ava said:


>



how about i roll a dice to get you out of your punishment? because this is stupid


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @Stelios you should do the bet
> 
> @Legend you should do the bet
> 
> ...


Done.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

> It's like 5 am and my roomate was playing WOW he played most of the day I leave spend all day out come back he is playing


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @Stelios you should do the bet
> 
> @Legend you should do the bet
> 
> ...



What is the bet reward and uh why do this?


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

Are you guys ignoring the part where I say I spent the entire day out come back, and leave for dinner and drinks >_> 

That's a flow of time.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

Ava said:


> where did nello say he was leaving? i need a link



He didn't really leave. I think he was annoyed with the way the trolling thing was going down so he's taking a quick day break


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> What is the bet reward and uh why do this?





the prizes aren't that good

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> He didn't really leave. I think he was annoyed with the way the trolling thing was going down so he's taking a quick day break


did he say that or are u just assuming that cuz he didn't log on?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

also btw zatch i asked shizune to replace me in the game, this posting restriction is too annoying

ill post again once its gone. PM me if u need me, ill be online often


----------



## Tiger (Feb 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Are you guys ignoring the part where I say I spent the entire day out come back, and leave for dinner and drinks >_>
> 
> That's a flow of time.



In 2004, when WoW first came out, I played it 40 hours a week or more.

It was addictive being 'known', even on a server of a few thousand.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

Tiger said:


> In 2004, when WoW first came out, I played it 40 hours a week or more.
> 
> It was addictive being 'known', even on a server of a few thousand.



Wait, what? You were famous on WoW?


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

Aww I missed Laix


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

everything bold again 

mbxx was on a second ago


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

Oooh Modfuckery


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

wait, it's only in this section? you see the bold, right?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

melodie has been able to see invisible, deleted posts, and she messes with pages. this section is cursed


----------



## Tiger (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Wait, what? You were famous on WoW?



On one lone server, lol. Doesn't mean much. And I quit long ago.

Fuckin bold.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

@Xiammes this section is glitching with bold


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>



why is everything bold you jezebel


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> why is everything bold you jezebel



Why are you asking me ?
Do I look like staff to you ?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Why are you asking me ?
> Do I look like staff to you ?



WAFFLES. I forgot to ask you. do you even like horror movies? or is your set ironic


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> WAFFLES. I forgot to ask you. do you even like horror movies? or is your set ironic



I like horror movies, yes.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 17, 2018)

@Legend did you close your HTML tag properly with </b> at the end. Odds are you're shitting on the page.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I like horror movies, yes.



Do you like horror novels to? 

would you like to give me some of your movie suggestions for the genre? any hidden gems?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Do you like horror novels to?
> 
> would you like to give me some of your movie suggestions for the genre? any hidden gems?



Yes.

No.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Yes.
> 
> No.



ik ram een stok en je reet


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

wtf waffles not giving me your favorite/liked/suggestions for films. this is cold hearted. you are ongevoelig


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> ik ram een stok en je reet


in je reet*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> wtf waffles not giving me your favorite/liked/suggestions for films. this is cold hearted. you are ongevoelig



I am cold hearted, yes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I am cold hearted, yes.



What about Didi? I can't remember, but I think he dislikes horror and thriller


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> What about Didi? I can't remember, but I think he dislikes horror and thriller



@Didi


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> @Didi



no, don't call him here. he makes me


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

HMMM.. have you ever spoken about horror films here? i shall dig in the archives


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> no, don't call him here. he makes me



That's why I'm calling him here though.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> HMMM.. have you ever spoken about horror films here? i shall dig in the archives



Don't die from boredom along the way!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That's why I'm calling him here though.



Didi is a 20 something male who gets drunk every night. he will not be awake at 9 am on a saturday


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Don't die from boredom along the way!



So sweet


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> @Legend did you close your HTML tag properly with </b> at the end. Odds are you're shitting on the page.


How am I messing with the entire page. I have no mod power yet.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Didi is a 20 something male who gets drunk every night. he will not be awake at 9 am on a saturday



Who said anything about him showing up right away though ?
He'll get here when he gets here. 



His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> So sweet



Not really.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2018)

Legend said:


> How am I messing with the entire page. I have no mod power yet.



It's you that's making everything bold!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It's you that's making everything bold!


Naaaaah


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2018)

Legend said:


> Naaaaah



Don't think that  is getting you out of this!


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You have no club house to get out of though.



trump took all my money to spend on nukes


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Don't think that  is getting you out of this!


Im innocent


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2018)

Legend said:


> Im innocent



You've been saying that for years and it still doesn't work.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You've been saying that for years and it still doesn't work.


Im telling the truth.


----------



## Didi (Feb 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> It's like 5 am and my roomate was playing WOW he played most of the day I leave spend all day out come back he is playing. I leave go out for dinner and drinks, come back he is still playing.
> 
> Mad man. And he does very neckbeard stuff like leaving loaf of bread and other random items in the room when we have a fridge.
> 
> ...




do americans put their bread in the fridge???????????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> What about Didi? I can't remember, but I think he dislikes horror and thriller




I'm not a huge fan of horror
psychological horror is lit, but the gorey kind, not so much

I love a good thriller though


but they are both genres I haven't explored that much though so I probably can't rec you anything you haven't seen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Didi is a 20 something male who gets drunk every night. he will not be awake at 9 am on a saturday




I got up at 10 and I was sober last night tyvm

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

Didi said:


> do americans put their bread in the fridge???????????


Some people do or a bread box.

I dont.


----------



## Didi (Feb 17, 2018)

Legend said:


> Some people do or a bread box.
> 
> I dont.




See now a bread box is a good idea to prevent it drying out
but bread literally lasts less long in the fridge due to condensation lmao


you should either freeze it or have it out in the open in a box / plastic / whatever
but definitely not put it in the fridge


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

Didi said:


> See now a bread box is a good idea to prevent it drying out
> but bread literally lasts less long in the fridge due to condensation lmao


Yeah thats true.

But American Bread itself is garbage unless its made in small batches in actual bakeries instead of Commercial Places.

We also put our Eggs in the Fridge.


----------



## Didi (Feb 17, 2018)

tbf I also put eggs in the fridge even though it's not needed here because we don't spray our eggs down with chemical bullshit
cuz I do feel like they last SLIGHTLY longer in there, even if it's only like 1 day


and yeah I've had your bread
it was disgusting 
so sweet and devoid of any other real flavour


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

@Didi


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

Didi said:


> tbf I also put eggs in the fridge even though it's not needed here because we don't spray our eggs down with chemical bullshit
> cuz I do feel like they last SLIGHTLY longer in there, even if it's only like 1 day
> 
> 
> ...


Gotcha Gotcha

Yeah I know man its garbage


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 17, 2018)

Didi said:


> and yeah I've had your bread
> it was disgusting
> so sweet and devoid of any other real flavour



>Sweet bread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Laix (Feb 17, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Kitsune, Goose, and Reznor decided the section needed representation (a babysitter).
> 
> My goals were stability, longevity, and outside growth. I accomplished those and I wasn't needed anymore so I stepped down.
> 
> ...



ugh fine okay daddy



Platinum said:


> Sup Laix.



hey sugar


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

Laix


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 17, 2018)

Holy shit Laix

Long time no see

Still waiting to see what will happen first, you hostng MM5, or Sin hosting FMA.


----------



## Laix (Feb 17, 2018)

Legend said:


> Laix



LEGEND-SAMA



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Holy shit Laix
> 
> Long time no see
> 
> Still waiting to see what will happen first, you hostng MM5, or Sin hosting FMA.


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

Laix said:


> LEGEND-SAMA


Hope all is well


----------



## Didi (Feb 17, 2018)

Hey Laix, play a game so I can lynch you for spamming gifs like the good old days


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 17, 2018)

So, what did @Ava do this time?


----------



## Didi (Feb 17, 2018)

joined a dumb bet and predictably, lost it all

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So, what did @Ava do this time?



Nothing actually.
Well.. nothing that is against the rules anyways,


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2018)

Didi said:


> joined a dumb bet and predictably, lost it all



But he got a free namechange... I think!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 17, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So, what did @Ava do this time?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


>



RNG....

 So Xiammes is the RNG devil that has burned me so many times in the past.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2018)

Superman said:


> RNG....
> 
> So Xiammes is the RNG devil that has burned me so many times in the past.



He just rolling dice though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> He just rolling dice though.



Yes....*HE *throws the dice....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aries (Feb 17, 2018)

Bayonetta 1 codes are jacked for the system. Should i cancel order and just go digital or wait it out/take a chance


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 17, 2018)

@Hero 

Your friend came back.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2018)

Aries said:


> Bayonetta 1 codes are jacked for the system. Should i cancel order and just go digital or wait it out/take a chance



Which system?


----------



## Aries (Feb 17, 2018)

Superman said:


> Which system?



Nintendo switch. Ordered it on amazon but just found out they misprinted the code for the 1st game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2018)

Aries said:


> Nintendo switch. Ordered it on amazon but just found out they misprinted the code for the 1st game.



If you already ordered you might as well go for it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 17, 2018)

Now that Wormo and Laix are back, I have all the sacrifices necessary to summon Marco.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 17, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Now that Wormo and Laix are back, I have all the sacrifices necessary to summon Marco.



Who are the other sacrifices?


----------



## Shiny (Feb 17, 2018)

Black panther in one hour, i hope it's good

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 17, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Who are the other sacrifices?


White Wolf - Marco was a mod of the section, so the current overseer must be done away with.

Vasto - Can't have him spiting our savior from the get.

Platinum : As the Prince of Hope his power is needed to resurrect one such as Marco. Plat will revive three days later.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 17, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Black panther in one hour, i hope it's good


It is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2018)

Or sacrifice yourself since you are 2 sides of the same coin Muttprincekiba.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 17, 2018)

I see.

I also assume the ritual will require bathing the sacrifices in 666 liters of beer, and then having a screening of all seasons of Vikings. After that the sacrifices will be burned and a sign up thread for Narutofia 2 will be opened, where Marco will appear and sign up.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 17, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I see.
> 
> I also assume the ritual will require bathing the sacrifices in 666 liters of beer, and then having a screening of all seasons of Vikings. After that the sacrifices will be burned and a sign up thread for Narutofia 2 will be opened, where Marco will appear and sign up.


Don't forget that we all have to get blazed out of our minds.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 17, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Don't forget that we all have to get blazed out of our minds.



I think that is the ritual to summon Chaos.


----------



## Shiny (Feb 17, 2018)

You need the sacrifice of a female virgin too

@SinRaven


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 17, 2018)

Shiny said:


> You need the sacrifice of a female virgin too
> 
> @SinRaven



Not before he finishes the Mafia Awards.

Maybe Wad. He low key admitted he was a virgin yesterday.

He's not female but he is bisexual and so is Marco so it should work.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 17, 2018)

My celibacy has been known for many years lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2018)

W said:


> My celibacy has been known for many years lol



I was thinking the same thing lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 17, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Black panther in one hour, i hope it's good



Tell me how it was, I'm gonna watch it soon too


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

Superman said:


> RNG....
> 
> So Xiammes is the RNG devil that has burned me so many times in the past.



What's the story behind this? He used to host RNG events? Or he played mafia?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> What's the story behind this? He used to host RNG events? Or he played mafia?



Neither.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> What's the story behind this? He used to host RNG events? Or he played mafia?



Zatch is like Mider T’s long lost brother.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

Aries said:


> Nintendo switch. Ordered it on amazon but just found out they misprinted the code for the 1st game.



Are you going to buy the cardboard thing?


----------



## Stelios (Feb 17, 2018)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Zatch is like Mider T’s long lost brother.



Mider is a paragon of awesomeness. Can't be upset with such a comparison.



Mr. Waffles said:


> Neither.



Then, what's the story, alien clown?

@Didi haven't you been to NY? There is incredible bread being baked in America. But yes, many grocery stores have bad stuff (WH is an exception).


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

Do you like adrenaline activities like parachuting?


----------



## Stelios (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Do you like adrenaline activities like parachuting?



Stop asking me questions.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Stop asking me questions.



He can't.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Feb 17, 2018)

I just need him to stop being the most recent poster in threads with that awful username...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2018)

Tiger said:


> I just need him to stop being the most recent poster in threads with that awful username...



Good luck with that.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> He can't.



He sounds like he’s training a social spam bot. He’s going to train it on all those answers we gave and then unleash it on us. Meanwhile anyone else knows anything about this guy?


----------



## SupremeKage (Feb 17, 2018)

;_;


----------



## Tiger (Feb 17, 2018)

Or he already IS the social spam bot.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2018)

Stelios said:


> He sounds like he’s training a social spam bot. He’s going to train it on all those answers we gave and then unleash it on us.



I don't think they need him for that.
Going by the porn bots, they seem to be advancing quite nicely.



> Meanwhile anyone else knows anything about this guy?


----------



## SupremeKage (Feb 17, 2018)

This message is awaiting moderator approval, and is invisible to normal visitors.

Mods hurry up


----------



## Stelios (Feb 17, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Or he already IS the social spam bot.



That’s very likely all his posts are reactive and/or start with questions.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

Stelios said:


> He sounds like he’s training a social spam bot. He’s going to train it on all those answers we gave and then unleash it on us. Meanwhile anyone else knows anything about this guy?





Stelios said:


> That’s very likely all his posts are reactive and/or start with questions.





Tiger said:


> Or he already IS the social spam bot.



v rude


----------



## Didi (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Mider is a paragon of awesomeness. Can't be upset with such a comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




NY is the only place I've been

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> v rude


----------



## Aries (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Are you going to buy the cardboard thing?



Labo looks cool but dont think its for me. Rather get a actual game over it


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

Didi said:


> NY is the only place I've been



NY has great bakeries, though. You missed out 



Aries said:


> Labo looks cool but dont think its for me. Rather get a actual game over it



lol did you hear how in Germany they almost threw it out because they thought it was discarded paper? 

i just want that pokemon game to come out.


----------



## Aries (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> NY has great bakeries, though. You missed out
> 
> 
> 
> ...




With some of the complaints ive seen online im not surprised.

I hear it might be released this year. Nintendo needs a big game to sell for its online subscriptions thats supposed to come out in fall. Pokemon can do that or smash bros


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 17, 2018)

So this thing called RepBot just negged me and took away like 35mil rep. What is up with that?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> So this thing called RepBot just negged me and took away like 35mil rep. What is up with that?



That's just staff cleaning up Dream's mess.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

Aries said:


> With some of the complaints ive seen online im not surprised.
> 
> I hear it might be released this year. Nintendo needs a big game to sell for its online subscriptions thats supposed to come out in fall. Pokemon can do that or smash bros



I hadn't heard of the subscription program, interesting.  I know people are thinking because GF posted advertisements for translators that it's for the new pokemon. Not sure. It would be the shortest gap between gens. But  

reading the creator of smash's blogs was so depressing. he can't delegate tasks and takes on all the work. 



Mr. Waffles said:


> That's just staff cleaning up Dream's mess.



I'm going to report whichever mod gave you a star. That's rep abuse.


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

@Underworld Broker 

Its a very good film

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 17, 2018)

can't even rep for 1 point anymore 

no fun allowed

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

Melodie said:


> can't even rep for 1 point anymore
> 
> no fun allowed


hmmm...i wonder which member u wanna rep for one point


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 17, 2018)

Why is the rep system getting changed, it's not like it ever mattered

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2018)

Melodie said:


> can't even rep for 1 point anymore
> 
> no fun allowed



I'm sure there are people happy with that. 



Underworld Broker said:


> Why is the rep system getting changed, it's not like it ever mattered



Because reasons.
Rep is a serious matter even though most people either never cared or stopped caring long ago.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 17, 2018)

So what's up with the Rep Bot unrepping billions of rep from random people?

It just made me lose my exclamation point.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So what's up with the Rep Bot unrepping billions of rep from random people?
> 
> It just made me lose my exclamation point.



The last line is pretty much the answer to your question.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> The last line is pretty much the answer to your question.



But... why?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 17, 2018)

Is there a thread explaining this stuff?


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 17, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Is there a thread explaining this stuff?


Dream undid the caps on reputation for 30 minutes, allowing users to rep or neg for millions/billions. Now the fun is over and they are undoing it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 17, 2018)

Would prefer if they used that time to bring back user CP or something.

Like literally who cares about an internet number.

Seeing all rep in a fancy page used to be cool though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

Oh its back to the old ways.


----------



## Didi (Feb 17, 2018)

back to piss colored ugly drops


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Because reasons.
> Rep is a serious matter even though most people either never cared or stopped caring long ago.



I think rep became irrelevant as soon as the rating system got added to the forum. Changing anything on rep seems like a waste of time


----------



## Didi (Feb 17, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I think rep became irrelevant as soon as the rating system got added to the forum. Changing anything on rep seems like a waste of time




that + the revamp of the formula
like
rep not only became much less visible, it became an absolute slog to progress through the higher ranks
like I'm pretty sure I'll have this rank forever cuz the next one is 2.6M away which would've been a few months at my latest pace pre-XF convert, but now, nah, never ever

so it's now just a way to PM people short messages / reactions to specific posts


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 17, 2018)

Didi said:


> that + the revamp of the formula
> like
> rep not only became much less visible, it became an absolute slog to progress through the higher ranks
> like I'm pretty sure I'll have this rank forever cuz the next one is 2.6M away which would've been a few months at my latest pace pre-XF convert, but now, nah, never ever
> ...


You'll have more options for higher ranks soon. An announcement coming soon-ish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

Didi said:


> do americans put their bread in the fridge???????????


Well you know he could put it in a cabinet or something.

NOT IN THE FUCKING ROOM WHERE I CAN SMELL IT

<sensitive nose


----------



## Melodie (Feb 17, 2018)

Ava said:


> hmmm...i wonder which member u wanna rep for one point


Plenty. That post took awhile to get approved

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Plenty. That post took awhile to get approved


wait..when i quote you, does it say i quoted you even before my message is approved?


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> melodie has been able to see invisible, deleted posts, and she messes with pages. this section is cursed



Sounds like a .hack// story.
@Melodie

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You'll have more options for higher ranks soon. An announcement coming soon-ish.



But why did you remove the system to change how much rep you wanted to give? Waffles used to rep me for 1 point with mean messages, and now he can't.


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

* took away 2,000,000,000 reputation points for your post in the thread . *

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Sounds like a .hack// story.
> @Melodie



.HACK//SIGN HAS SUCH A GOOD SOUNDTRACK

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

WHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHY


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> But why did you remove the system to change how much rep you wanted to give? Waffles used to rep me for 1 point with mean messages, and now he can't.


Unintentional byproduct, will mention it to the powers above.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> .HACK//SIGN HAS SUCH A GOOD SOUNDTRACK


One of my favs, too bad the ending was kinda meh.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

Ava said:


> wait..when i quote you, does it say i quoted you even before my message is approved?



sometimes it does. the approval thing is messing up notifications


----------



## Stelios (Feb 17, 2018)

"repbot"

some poor admin is processing this by hand


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> One of my favs, too bad the ending was kinda meh.



my mind was blown finding out haseo = sora


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

Stelios said:


> "repbot"
> 
> some poor admin is processing this by hand



it's poor white wolf after his birthday 

that's why waffles has a star. cronyism


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

@Dream Why do you give and take away.

Papa D:


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> my mind was blown finding out haseo = sora



YES YES YES!, that is sooooooo coool. I loved it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

Sora was one of my favorites.

Him being Haseo made so much sense. Though Haseo is a big meanie lol.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Sora was one of my favorites.
> 
> Him being Haseo made so much sense. Though Haseo is a big meanie lol.



He was a douche in the beginning, but it made sense once you got to know his background. .hack is the reason I wanted to play mmos. I remember going to gamestop and asking for the game

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

I don't think they ever established who Zelkova was. I'm guessing he was Helba?


----------



## Melodie (Feb 17, 2018)

Ava said:


> wait..when i quote you, does it say i quoted you even before my message is approved?


No


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

this is how i imagine mohit looking like

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

During .hack//G.U. Vol. 4//Reconnectionevents, it is confirmed that Zelkova is an AI just like Aura or Kusabira. 



wtf is this vol 4?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

omg


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> it's poor white wolf after his birthday
> 
> that's why waffles has a star. cronyism


Technically I started yesterday

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 17, 2018)

but I left Didi last as promised


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> During .hack//G.U. Vol. 4//Reconnectionevents, it is confirmed that Zelkova is an AI just like Aura or Kusabira.
> 
> 
> 
> wtf is this vol 4?


Spoilers brah i didnt play through that


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> but I left Didi last as promised



WAFFLES IIS AAA STAARR



RemChu said:


> Spoilers brah i didnt play through that



shit sorry. sorry. sorry. didn't realize it was from the new game. sorry.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> WAFFLES IIS AAA STAARR


I already negged him tho


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I already negged him tho



good


----------



## Stelios (Feb 17, 2018)

Three years ago

Horror Mafia
put subtitles on


----------



## Santí (Feb 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I already negged him tho



Go neg yourself


----------



## Santí (Feb 17, 2018)

And why does Zach have an extra 14M he didn’t have prior but I got setback to square one?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

Santi said:


> And why does Zach have an extra 14M he didn’t have prior but I got setback to square one?


Rigged system.


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

haha


----------



## Santí (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> But why did you remove the system to change how much rep you wanted to give? Waffles used to rep me for 1 point with mean messages, and now he can't.



Nah this was dumb and it’s unintuitive in terms of interface. It’s a lot easier for me to mistakenly rep someone instead of negging, because the two bullets for pos/neg is more intuitive in terms of function and harder to glance over.

The original system allowed no such thing, and rightfully so because it potentially undermines the system, which is exactly what Waffles is doing.

Don’t listen to these shitters, Shit Wolf


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

Santi said:


> Nah this was dumb and it’s unintuitive in terms of interface. It’s a lot easier for me to mistakenly rep someone instead of negging, because the two bullets for pos/neg is more intuitive in terms of function and harder to glance over.
> 
> The original system allowed no such thing, and rightfully so because it potentially undermines the system, which is exactly what Waffles is doing.
> 
> Don’t listen to these shitters, Shit Wolf



it's already been reverted back


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2018)

Santi said:


> Go neg yourself



I found this funny...but I can not rate

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2018)

Santi said:


> Nah this was dumb and it’s unintuitive in terms of interface. It’s a lot easier for me to mistakenly rep someone instead of negging, because the two bullets for pos/neg is more intuitive in terms of function and harder to glance over.
> 
> The original system allowed no such thing, and rightfully so because it potentially undermines the system, which is exactly what Waffles is doing.
> 
> Don’t listen to these shitters, Shit Wolf



> caring about the system

Go back to the stone age, you old coot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 17, 2018)

Santi said:


> And why does Zach have an extra 14M he didn’t have prior but I got setback to square one?


He doesn't even have 14M rep

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

Santi said:


> And why does Zach have an extra 14M he didn’t have prior but I got setback to square one?



I just lost all my rep, thank you very much. And I could name four people who have gold bars that shouldn't, but I'm not going to... because why?


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I just lost all my rep, thank you very much. And I could name four people who have gold bars that shouldn't, but I'm not going to... because why?


PM me their digits


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> PM me their digits



No, @Santi is a loser and i don't practice mimesis to losers


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> No, @Santi is a loser and i don't practice mimesis to losers


Nobody will know you snitched

unless you ask for an emote in return like  did.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I already negged him tho


Why do you still have star?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I just lost all my rep, thank you very much. And I could name four people who have gold bars that shouldn't, but I'm not going to... because why?



because you are not a little rufian like @Santi 



but it's time now to accept pressure from the authorities


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Why do you still have star?


I've transcended humanity and have become one with the machine


----------



## Santí (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> No, @Santi is a loser and i don't practice mimesis to losers



Correction: I’m a sore loser

Reactions: Informative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

I had nothing in this world. 

All I had was a little star.

@Dream

:


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I've transcended humanity and have become one with the machine



Traitor.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 17, 2018)

Santi said:


> Correction: I’m a sore loser


We still love you tho

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

I dont even know the current rep levels anymore


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 17, 2018)

santi always mad

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

Felt like kindergarten and you get the star from Teacher. @Dream

=[

and now the teacher kicked you on the floor and tore up the star sheet.


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> santi always mad


This is true


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

I don't know why I turned my rep public.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I don't know why I turned my rep public.



Because you are an attention whore.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 17, 2018)

Loved RemChu and his gifs during the repocalypse, was probably the best part of that event

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 17, 2018)

Santi gonna experience them 1 rep points.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

Didnt years ago we could see our average posts per day?


----------



## Santí (Feb 17, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> santi always mad



I am a revenant fueled solely on my angst and contempt towards my circumstances and the establishment which harbored it.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2018)

Legend said:


> Didnt years ago we could see our average posts per day?



Yes, on Vb.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 17, 2018)

Santi said:


> I am a revenant fueled solely on my angst and contempt towards my circumstances and the establishment which harbored it.


Tfw you never enter my contests which are a treasure trove of freebie shit.


Stay mad


----------



## Santí (Feb 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Tfw you never enter my contests which are a treasure trove of freebie shit.
> 
> 
> Stay mad



The shitpost race?

Nah son I got beers to sip, blunts to smoke, and bitches to grind on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 17, 2018)

Ava's gotten 9 prize pts from my shit vs your 2 mafia pts and he didn't do jack shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 17, 2018)

Santi said:


> Didn’t see/hear about any of these :jaeorc


 

I'll personally drag your nuts next time there's ez shit to grab


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 17, 2018)

Santi said:


> The shitpost race?
> 
> Nah son I got beers to sip, blunts to smoke, and bitches to grind on



You could've joined the valentines event.

The valentines bingo had a lot of different things you could win, you just needed a partner and both of you had to wear a fitting set


----------



## Santí (Feb 17, 2018)

no wait, I did the Halloween one.

You gave me 10k fucking rep


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

Santi said:


> Didn’t see/hear about any of these :jaeorc



because you are too busy being a curmudgeon getting 14 mil gold bars slashed

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Santí (Feb 17, 2018)

Fucking .001%


----------



## Stelios (Feb 17, 2018)

@White Wolf who had the idea to make people abuse rep in order to hook people on the rep game again and consequently make them more active and involved with the forum again ? 
Clevery executed by the way Kappa


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2018)

So what is everyone's rep then?


----------



## Santí (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> because you are too busy being a curmudgeon getting 14 mil gold bars slashed



Nobody eats if I can’t eat

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2018)

Santi said:


> Nobody eats if I can’t eat


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 17, 2018)

:letgo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2018)

Stelios said:


> @White Wolf who had the idea to make people abuse rep in order to hook people on the rep game again and consequently make them more active and involved with the forum again ?
> Clevery executed by the way Kappa



I agree rating


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2018)

Superman said:


> So what is everyone's rep then?



How are you doing with the whole "having someone approve your posts" thing ?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

who snitched on waffles


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Yes, on Vb.


Good Times. Simpler Times.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> who snitched on waffles



I did.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> How are you doing with the whole "having someone approve your posts" thing ?



 Not bad. @White Wolf or some other mod/admin seems to be semi on top of it. So...I don't know...I will just limit my posts.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2018)

Legend said:


> Good Times. Simpler Times.



It always is.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I did.





I didn't take you for a Hufflepuff


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 17, 2018)

Stelios said:


> @White Wolf who had the idea to make people abuse rep in order to hook people on the rep game again and consequently make them more active and involved with the forum again ?
> Clevery executed by the way Kappa


Rep2.0 coming soon.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

Superman said:


> Not bad. @White Wolf or some other mod/admin seems to be semi on top of it. So...I don't know...I will just limit my posts.



the issue is your post is added in the original queue it was posted. so it's not always easy seeing your posts


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2018)

Superman said:


> Not bad. @White Wolf or some other mod/admin seems to be semi on top of it. So...I don't know...I will just limit my posts.



> limit my posts



Then go read The Promised Neverland instead of posting. 



His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I didn't take you for a Hufflepuff

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 17, 2018)

Yes, read the promised neverland, current arc is 10/10 yet again


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

Superman said:


> Not bad. @White Wolf or some other mod/admin seems to be semi on top of it. So...I don't know...I will just limit my posts.


That is a welcome thing. Thank you based mods.


Mr. Waffles said:


> It always is.





His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I didn't take you for a Hufflepuff


I got hufflepuff in a pottermore quiz

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2018)

Legend said:


> I got hufflepuff in a pottermore quiz





> hufflepuff
> you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Yes, read the promised neverland, current arc is 10/10 yet again



I'm at the part when they 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 are rescued by demons and find out the world is split in two or something


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I'm at the part when they
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Continue reading.


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Yes, read the promised neverland, current arc is 10/10 yet again


I started reading like last weekend. I wish the earlier arc stuff was shorter, a lot of filler imo. Loses direction and focus later on but hey we get actual action.

The dynamic between the mama and kids is great.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I started reading like last weekend. I wish the earlier arc stuff was shorter, a lot of filler imo. Loses direction and focus later on but hey we get actual action.



Where are you at?



Mr. Waffles said:


> Continue reading.



I thought you weren't up to date? you are now?


----------



## Stelios (Feb 17, 2018)

The Promised Neverland?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I thought you weren't up to date? you are now?



I'm up to date, yes.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Where are you at?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you weren't up to date? you are now?


I'm way ahead of you like chapter 60. 

and I read the latest chapter out of curiosity to confirm a suspicion I had.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I'm way ahead of you like chapter 60.
> 
> and I read the latest chapter out of curiosity to confirm a suspicion I had.



guess i should read the 26 chapters left. i like going slowly because i hate waiting weekly

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

k ima log off and work on this callous on my middle finger. 
(ie holding a pen/pencil so much I have a callous ~_~)

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> guess i should read the 26 chapters left. i like going slowly because i hate waiting weekly


Go slow.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I'm at the part when they
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Keep reading 


RemChu said:


> I started reading like last weekend. I wish the earlier arc stuff was shorter, a lot of filler imo. Loses direction and focus later on but hey we get actual action.
> 
> The dynamic between the mama and kids is great.



After the mama arc it kinda drops (for me at least), but it picks up hardcore with the Goldy Pond arc

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Keep reading
> 
> 
> After the mama arc it kinda drops (for me at least), but it picks up hardcore with the Goldy Pond arc



surprised no one has a wonderland set. trin had one for a week


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

never heard of promised neverland

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> surprised no one has a wonderland set. trin had one for a week


I had two Emma avy's in the past, but I'm pretty picky with manga panels and fanart is lackluster still


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Keep reading
> 
> 
> After the mama arc it kinda drops (for me at least), but it picks up hardcore with the Goldy Pond arc



*Spoiler*: __ 



didn't like them depending on 2 wandering nomad demons to save them. Should have made them rely on human ingenuity or something. I also expected magic or something, when multiple of the kids said "I need more power" back in the neverland. :/


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> didn't like them depending on 2 wandering nomad demons to save them. Should have made them rely on human ingenuity or something. I also expected magic or something, when multiple of the kids said "I need more power" back in the neverland. :/



*Spoiler*: __ 




it's an info dump,  and it didn't last long enough... it's kinda a necessity anyways at that moment since they're just newborns in a new world basically, they had nothing to work with, but now they're slightly more competent with things.

and once you're fully up to date Emma's progressing nicely on her own (more or less)


----------



## Stelios (Feb 17, 2018)

Why am I being lewd? Is it lewd ?


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > hufflepuff
> > you


 

You were saying?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 would have preferred a cliche human hermit help them, like a demon who doesn't eat humans???  

Also lol at Minerva building these storehouses and going unnoticed by the demon civilization.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2018)

Legend said:


> You were saying?



That's nice, but .


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That's nice, but .


WHAAAAAAT


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




I mean, this current arc is basically that. 

And the whole demons that don't eat humans is something we still need to get info about due to the whole seven walls thing, that was mentioned a few times now


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 17, 2018)

Legend said:


> WHAAAAAAT



Nothing.

Nothing at all.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

hufflepuff isn't something to brag about...

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Nothing.
> 
> Nothing at all.


Baaaaaah


----------



## Shiny (Feb 17, 2018)

@Underworld Broker i liked it a lot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

Shiny said:


> @Underworld Broker i liked it a lot


Shinybro

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 17, 2018)

Ava said:


> hufflepuff isn't something to brag about...



says who

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

Rowling should have made Hufflepuff the artsy house where all the writers/artists/fashion designers/architects/actors/chefs/gardeners/musicians/etc are placed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Laix (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Rowling should have made Hufflepuff the artsy house where all the writers/artists/fashion designers/architects/actors/chefs/gardeners/musicians/etc are placed



i feel like ravenclaw has all the bad bitches

luna and the asian one >>>


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

Laix said:


> i feel like ravenclaw has all the bad bitches
> 
> luna and the asian one >>>



This was the baddest bitch in the HP universe


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> says who


Name one badass Hufflepuff aside from Cedric


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

look at her uplifting her man


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 17, 2018)

Ava said:


> Name one badass Hufflepuff aside from Cedric


newt scamander

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 17, 2018)

Why did I get Gryffindor

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 17, 2018)

omg even nymphadora is in hufflepuff


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> newt scamander




never heard of him, which book is he in?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

Ava said:


> This was the baddest bitch in the HP universe



Did she ever do anything in the series? can't remember


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

Ava said:


> look at her uplifting her man


Oh hey its General Hux


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

*has never read or watched HP*


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Did she ever do anything in the series? can't remember



pls no bait


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Did she ever do anything in the series? can't remember


She failed to rescue her sister in the mermaid water

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 17, 2018)

Dream said:


> In the end I am a villain who thrives on the tears of everyone.





die 

you fiend

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 17, 2018)

Ava said:


> never heard of him, which book is he in?


latest movie
if you want book only then nymphadora tonks


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 17, 2018)

@RemChu 

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> you are white and can't say that word



I can say whatever I want you sand monkey
I don't live in the land of the free and the brave

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

How do I set an html user title?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> How do I set an html user title?


insert html code in your usertitle


----------



## Stelios (Feb 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> How do I set an html user title?



You make a bet with the devil
and lose everything just like Ava


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

white wolf wastes hours of his life writing guides on how to use every feature on NF and no one reads it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> How do I set an html user title?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

Stelios said:


> You make a bet with the devil
> and lose everything just like Ava


Already did that. ;o


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

stelios is a racist. i am reading a book about greece, but this is souring my perception if all the people are bigots and parochial like stelios. stelios


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 17, 2018)

Ava said:


> white wolf wastes hours of his life writing guides on how to use every feature on NF and no one reads it


pretty much


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 17, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>


i'm joking i'm joking i read the html part
...but i still didn't get it
i also read the rep part to get info on what the ranks are


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

Stelios said:


> You make a bet with the devil
> and lose everything just like Ava


im the only devil on this website


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>


i read them all, learned lots of things


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> pretty much


i forgot to say, tonks is cool people

didnt know she was in hufflepuff

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 17, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> i'm joking i'm joking i read the html part
> ...but i still didn't get it
> i also read the rep part to get info on what the ranks are


bout to sleep but shoot me a post or pm with questions an I'll explain it

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

jk rowling needs to explain why random avada kadavra attacks aren't more popular, like in america

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> bout to sleep but shoot me a post or pm with questions an I'll explain it




ill just link him to ur post


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

@RemChu


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 17, 2018)

Ava said:


> ill just link him to ur post


 that works too


----------



## Stelios (Feb 17, 2018)

Kobe was massive prick , I doubt kobe - shaq had the type of chemistry sp mj had 
kobe - shaq were better on the court for sure but man did they bicker


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

Trinity asked why @Ava isn't posting in the CB 

i ship it


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Kobe was massive prick , I doubt kobe - shaq had the type of chemistry sp mj had
> kobe - shaq were better on the court for sure but man did they bicker



metta world peace


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> What's the story behind this? He used to host RNG events? Or he played mafia?



 My luck with rng in mafia games have always been....poor.



His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> the issue is your post is added in the original queue it was posted. so it's not always easy seeing your posts



 Not unless I quote or @ you...which I will. 



Mr. Waffles said:


> > limit my posts
> 
> 
> 
> Then go read The Promised Neverland instead of posting.



 Shut up I will....eventually...when I feel like it. The cloud of misery does not quickly dissipate. 



Legend said:


> That is a welcome thing. Thank you based mods.





Legend said:


> You were saying?



 Shut your hufflepuff ass up. You do know hufflepuffs don't get titties in the end right?



Dream said:


> In the end I am a villain who thrives on the tears of everyone.



 Oh please. Everyone loves you.......likes you........takes you seriously.....respects you....acknowledge you....





Want you dead.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Trinity asked why @Ava isn't posting in the CB
> 
> i ship it



why are you trying to ship me with the girl you have feelings for?


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

Aiya doesnt speak for me


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

D-Wade-Lebron
Duncan-Parker
Shaq-Wade
Shaq-Penny
Nash-Stoudemire
Malone-Barkley
Magic-Jabbar


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 17, 2018)

Legend said:


> D-Wade-Lebron
> Duncan-Parker
> Shaq-Wade
> Shaq-Penny
> ...


the only one worth mentioning here is magic/jabbar
the rest are filler, especially the lebron mention


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 17, 2018)

Melodie said:


> A bit. But I was fine with it since I was town. Otherwise I'd have pulled a @SinRaven and logged off if I was mafia everytime I browse the thread :skull:


Shht don't tell them my secrets.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 17, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> i give the mj/pippen duo the popularity vote simply on account of MJ being the GOAT
> but as far as being an equal opportunity duo vs a master/servant duo, i give it to kobe and shaq cause those two guys could win games on their own so when they decided to work together it was just unplayable.
> MJ on his own was unplayable, pippen was just a really good sidekick to have



Technically speaking I can understand the 2 mvp duo vs 1 mvp duo argument. 
Where shaq and kobe were both alpha dogs with different playstyles  MJ/SP took 6 rings together so as a duo I think they were more successful all things concerned


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 17, 2018)

Stelios said:


> @SinRaven you thot
> where are you lately?
> 
> got a house?
> ...


I'm currently staying at some of my friends their place. Basically I can stay here for as long as I want but I want to have found my own place by April.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

Ava said:


> I caught someone being mafia last night by doing that, host ended up havign to randomize everyones roles again. I ruined the game in less than 30 mins


 Master sleuth.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Master sleuth.


thank you 

host was mad at me for "ruining the integrity of the game"


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 17, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Technically speaking I can understand the 2 mvp duo vs 1 mvp duo argument.
> Where shaq and kobe were both alpha dogs with different playstyles  MJ/SP took 6 rings together so as a duo I think they were more successful all things concerned


yes and no
if kobe and shaq didn't split then then i'm pretty certain they would have won more as a duo.
i'm going off of eye test btw
we could also split that 6 rings argument and ask how many did kobe and shaq win when they weren't together


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 17, 2018)

Shiny said:


> You need the sacrifice of a female virgin too
> 
> @SinRaven


There might be a chance I'm a female, but oh oh, my virgin days were ages ago.

Now if you need the sacrifice of a messy slut I'm here for you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

i apologized to the host,

because it makes me sad when people are angry at me


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

Ava said:


> thank you
> 
> host was mad at me for "ruining the integrity of the game"


Host should have rolled with it. pigusting


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 17, 2018)

lmao someone was playing mafia, got rolled mafia, and didn't think to go invisible
that aside ultra might have just been looking at his role...host was soft


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 17, 2018)

Gonna grab me a bottle of wine and play Finding Paradise like I promised my sister @Melodie

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 17, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm suddenly in need of two replacements for my Chunin Exams game. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 17, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Hey guys, I'm suddenly in need of two replacements for my Chunin Exams game. Let me know if you're interested.



um sure


----------



## Lew (Feb 17, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Hey guys, I'm suddenly in need of two replacements for my Chunin Exams game. Let me know if you're interested.



@Nello


----------



## Nello (Feb 17, 2018)

Lew said:


> @Nello


I don't feel like playing mafia atm

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lew (Feb 17, 2018)

Nello said:


> I don't feel like playing mafia atm



Once again you disappoint me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

Superman said:


> Shut your hufflepuff ass up. You do know hufflepuffs don't get titties in the end right?


Says who?


----------



## SupremeKage (Feb 17, 2018)

People of earth lend me your rep! I'm in need of a new star

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

Needs Silver Hair


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> People of earth lend me your rep! I'm in need of a new star


Gonna need a billion people to rep ya.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

How do you get html gifs to work? as user title


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> How do you get html gifs to work? as user title

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2018)

Legend said:


> Says who?



 All the dead ones.


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

bought this album.... i like every song on it.
which is a first


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

Ava said:


>


My thing is broken is there any limit?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> My thing is broken is there any limit?


u did it wrong

give me the image u want and ill give u the proper html code


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

Oh wow I got it working.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Tiger (Feb 17, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> lmao someone was playing mafia, got rolled mafia, and didn't think to go invisible
> that aside ultra might have just been looking at his role...host was soft



Invis mode is, and always has been, for knobs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 17, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Invis mode is, and always has been, for knobs.


then i am a proud knob


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 17, 2018)

law, why are you no longer on the staff?


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

Superman said:


> All the dead ones.


Wouldnt know


Ava said:


> u did it wrong
> 
> give me the image u want and ill give u the proper html code

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Invis mode is, and always has been, for knobs.


Well to be fair, you have your online status showing, but no one can see what thread you're viewing.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 17, 2018)

or maybe law is now a shadow mod


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> law, why are you no longer on the staff?



 Because everyone here was a little knob and he got tired of babysitting.



Legend said:


> Wouldnt know



Yet


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

Legend said:


> Wouldnt know


<img src=I can sense danger faster and greater with SM>

replace avalon with imgur

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 17, 2018)

Superman said:


> Because everyone here was a little knob and he got tired of babysitting.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet


was anyone of the opinion that law was a bit of a knob? 
totally expected this reason to be given btw, didn't expect law to quit though, was more hoping he would just flame the shit out of kids when they stepped outta line


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> was anyone of the opinion that law was a bit of a knob?
> totally expected this reason to be given btw, didn't expect law to quit though, was more hoping he would just flame the shit out of kids when they stepped outta line


There was drama happening in this convo every single day. Law wasn't about that drama life so he retired and asked White Wolf to succeed him.


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

Superman said:


> Yet


Riiiiiight


Ava said:


> <img src=I can sense danger faster and greater with SM>
> 
> replace avalon with imgur


Thanks Ava

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

Do I dare tempt fate and attempt to go for Sparkly Name as well?


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

Legend said:


> Do I dare tempt fate and attempt to go for Sparkly Name as well?


you only get one

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

I had this as my HMTL usertitle until reznor got mad


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> you only get one


Damn I wanted to ride my hot hand


----------



## Aries (Feb 17, 2018)

Spent hours looking for good sega genesis/saturn/dreamcast characters to use for the first installment of Console Wars. The Nintendo vs Sega era

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 17, 2018)

Ava said:


> There was drama happening in this convo every single day. Law wasn't about that drama life so he retired and asked White Wolf to succeed him.


what kind of drama can even happen regarding mafia in 2k17/16/15?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> you only get one



your html title is whacky, adorable, and great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> was anyone of the opinion that law was a bit of a knob?
> totally expected this reason to be given btw, didn't expect law to quit though, was more hoping he would just flame the shit out of kids when they stepped outta line



 He did not have no time for that. No one has time for that. @Mr. Waffles could...but he would stop caring halfway through his scolding. @Dragon D. Luffy did not want to sully his hands. @Legend would be to soft on people. @WolfPrinceKouga to much of a megalomaniac. @Aries would be like emperor joker. @Melodie and @SinRaven one would not be around half the time and the other too plastered half the time. And me...I would ban first and ask questions never. So @White Wolf was the...."man" for the iob.



Aries said:


> Spent hours looking for good sega genesis/saturn/dreamcast characters to use for the first installment of Console Wars. The Nintendo vs Sega era



 Sonic
 Knights

Uh....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> what kind of drama can even happen regarding mafia in 2k17/16/15?


it wasn't about mafia

just certain members fighting with each other in here all the time

then people would always be tagging Law to come and stop it

but law wasn't online as often as they wanted him to be

so he resigned


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 17, 2018)

Superman said:


> He did not have no time for that. No one has time for that. @Mr. Waffles could...but he would stop caring halfway through his scolding. @Dragon D. Luffy did not want to sully his hands. @Legend would be to soft on people. @WolfPrinceKouga to much of a megalomaniac. @Aries would be like emperor joker. @Melodie and @SinRaven one would not be around half the time and the other too plastered half the time. And me...I would ban first and ask questions never. So @White Wolf was the...."man" for the iob.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is why we need @brolmes to run this mafia shit

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

ROFLCOPTOR as a mod?


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 17, 2018)

Ava said:


> *then people would always be tagging Law to come and stop it*


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 17, 2018)

is it weird that my own posts make me chuckle


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

Superman said:


> He did not have no time for that. No one has time for that. @Mr. Waffles could...but he would stop caring halfway through his scolding. @Dragon D. Luffy did not want to sully his hands. @Legend would be to soft on people. @WolfPrinceKouga to much of a megalomaniac. @Aries would be like emperor joker. @Melodie and @SinRaven one would not be around half the time and the other too plastered half the time. And me...I would ban first and ask questions never. So @White Wolf was the...."man" for the iob.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Streets of Rage 
Vectorman
Earthworm Jim
Powerstone
Shenmue
Primal Rage
Looney tunes game on sega
Quackshot (donald duck game on sega)
Dead Or Alive
Billy the Hatcher
space channel 5 ulala
Jet set radio
Battletoads (sega) 
Phantasy star
Phantasy star Online
Gunstar heroes
Kid Chameleon
MORTAL KOMBAT
Xmen game on sega

<owned a genesis and dreamcast


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

Superman said:


> He did not have no time for that. No one has time for that. @Mr. Waffles could...but he would stop caring halfway through his scolding. @Dragon D. Luffy did not want to sully his hands. @Legend would be to soft on people. @WolfPrinceKouga to much of a megalomaniac. @Aries would be like emperor joker. @Melodie and @SinRaven one would not be around half the time and the other too plastered half the time. And me...I would ban first and ask questions never. So @White Wolf was the...."man" for the iob.


Actually I would be a a stern but fair Mod.

*still pines to be BH mod*


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

I tried so hard as a little kid to beat this gem.

always lost at the same fucking spot. -.-

Why couldn't kid me beat that ??


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

fucking ceiling collapse


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

Kid me beat Sonic 3, could not get past a ceiling drop!!!!!!


----------



## Aries (Feb 17, 2018)

My list so far

Nintendo-Snes/N64

1: Mario 
2: Samus (Super Metroid)-Snes
3: Kid Link (Majora's Mask)-N64
4: Diddy Kong (Donkey Kong Country 2)-Snes
5: Star Fox (Star Fox 64)-N64
6: Yoshi (Yoshis Island)-Snes
7: Captain Falcon (F-Zero X)-N64
8: Ness(Earthbound)-Snes
9: Paper Mario (Paper Mario)-N64
10: Megaman (Megaman 7)-Snes
11: Pikachu(Pokemon Stadium)-N64
12: Lil Mac (Super Punch out)-Snes
13: Suicune (Pokemon Stadium 2)-N64

Sega-Genesis/Saturn/Dreamcast
1: Sonic
2: Ayane(Dead or Alive)-Dreamcast
3: Tails (Sonic 2)-Sega genesis
4: Akira Yuki(Virtual Fighter)-Sega Saturn
5: Knuckles(Sonic and Knuckles)-Sega Genesis
6: Ryo Hazuki (Shenmue)-Dreamcast
7: Axel Stone(Streets of Rage) Sega Genesis
8: Rouge(Power Stone)-Dreamcast
9: Mickey Mouse(Castle of Illusion)-Sega Genesis
10: Nights(Nights into Dreams)-Sega Saturn
11: Mitsuargi (Soul Caliber)-Dreamcast
12: Alex Kidd (Alexx Kidd in the Enchanted Forest)-Sega Genesis
13: Beat (Jet Set Radio)-Dreamcast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

Yo add donald duck for sega ;0
or xmen

nice list,

cut some sonic chars


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

add dead or alive


----------



## Aries (Feb 17, 2018)

Ill likely take out some characters but im fine with any of those characters for town side. Ive left out some nintendo characters as i plan on using some of them for handhelds edition of console wars. DS/3DS vs PSP/Vita

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

and uh PSO  (phantasy star online)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> and uh PSO  (phantasy star online)



red ring rico

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

Literally wtf


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> red ring rico


RED RING RIIIIIIIIIICO


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

My best friend (irl) who I still talk to today, we played PSO so much.

Superb game, first online game I played.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Literally wtf



Jan 8, 2018? google her, rem. i'll wait.



RemChu said:


> RED RING RIIIIIIIIIICO



that game was SO GOOD. especially the online events, one where you got to hang out on a beach at launch fireworks. and fly in the sky with NIGHTS. omg


----------



## Aries (Feb 17, 2018)

Added ayane for dead or alive. I was looking into Phantasy star and shining force but i couldnt find decent renders dor the characters so scrapped them.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

how scary if we played pso together


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

DID ANYONE PLAY GOTCHA FORCE? so underrated


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

Aries said:


> Added ayane for dead or alive. I was looking into Phantasy star and shining force but i couldnt find decent renders dor the characters so scrapped them.


Get Phantasy Star Online. (Dreamcast)


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> DID ANYONE PLAY GOTCHA FORCE? so underrated


What is that :0


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Jan 8, 2018? google her, rem. i'll wait.


I did her stuff is still amazing.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> What is that :0



Have you played one of the recent gundam fighting games? where each suit has a different cost for your team? it was like that. it had hundreds of people to choose from and was super fun.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Have you played one of the recent gundam fighting games? where each suit has a different cost for your team? it was like that. it had hundreds of people to choose from and was super fun.


looks like that robot fighting game on game cube, had I known of it would have played it ~_~


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I did her stuff is still amazing.



No, I mean it's random for them to do a video of her as a kid this year lol. like they made it seem as though they filmed just the other day, wherein it's been a decade


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> looks like that robot fighting game on game cube, had I known of it would have played it ~_~



DID YOU PLAY BILLY HATCHER?

also i'm guessing in pso you were the chibi mage class?


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> DID YOU PLAY BILLY HATCHER?
> 
> also i'm guessing in pso you were the chibi mage class?


I had a 200 Male hunter Humar.
I collected bladed weapons 

Did work on a mage side character later and dump skill disks and MST+ on her, she nuked everything into nothing.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

Gotcha force looks really fun, reminds me of megaman legends a little :0


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I had a 200 Male hunter Humar.
> I collected bladed weapons
> 
> Did work on a mage side character later and dump skill disks and MST+ on her, she nuked everything into nothing.



 I didn't take you for a swordsman


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I didn't take you for a swordsman


Were you a gunner? Ranger? Rumar?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Were you a gunner? Ranger? Rumar?



YAAAA. i was fonewm and also the robot ranger


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> YAAAA. i was fonewm and also the robot ranger


My other guess was going to be Fonewm, 

The robot designs are so sick ~.~


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

The little maid robot kawaii

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platinum (Feb 17, 2018)

Aries said:


> @Platinum if you dont mind I plan on using the Console Wars for my psuedo next theme.
> 
> Want our Vs. Host off to be its own identity the same way Clash of the Hosts is. Like how about Host Civil War?



Do what your kokoro tells you is best bro.


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

Gonna be a mess


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Tiger (Feb 17, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> law, why are you no longer on the staff?



Because I did what I set out to do, and no longer had the activity levels necessary to keep tabs on the section.

Pretty much every day, I was being told I'm not here enough because "X is having a meltdown" or "X and Y are flaming each other non-stop, why aren't you around at 3am to stop them?" etc.

So I said, "ok, I shouldn't be mod here anymore, I don't have the level of commitment and activity necessary." 

The end. It wasn't a dramatic, upset whinge exit. I told staff "been fun, see you around...please don't put that dumbass 'Retired Mod' title on me, just make me a member." And it was done.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

Do you still have access to the staff section?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Because I did what I set out to do, and no longer had the activity levels necessary to keep tabs on the section.
> 
> Pretty much every day, I was being told I'm not here enough because "X is having a meltdown" or "X and Y are flaming each other non-stop, why aren't you around at 3am to stop them?" etc.
> 
> ...



 Should have nominated me...you knew I would have taken care of the problem.

Reactions: Optimistic 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

Superman said:


> Should have nominated me...you knew I would have taken care of the problem.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2018)

Ava said:


>



 Ava....howcan you do such a thing...when I saw you going through what you are going through....I decided to go through it myself. Because you are bro.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

Superman said:


> Ava....howcan you do such a thing...when I saw you going through what you are going through....I decided to go through it myself. Because you are bro.


this is why i love you superman


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2018)

Ava said:


> this is why i love you superman




@His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna I would do the same for you....but not before @poutanko

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

Superman said:


> @His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna I would do the same for you....but not before @poutanko


what are we talking about btw, what did u decide to go through?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

Superman said:


> @His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna I would do the same for you....but not before @poutanko



you are the best and are loved

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> you are the best and are loved



Heart rating



Ava said:


> what are we talking about btw, what did u decide to go through?


I gambled...and lost posting...pm......and ratings....


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

o.o  

    O_O

too much pda


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

<- is jelly maybe


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2018)

Superman said:


> Heart rating
> 
> 
> I gambled...and lost posting...pm......and ratings....


you're a brave man 

i lost posting, VMs, and rep

still can rate and PM so im satisfied 

i dont plan on being active anymore after shizunes game anyways tbh


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> <- is jelly maybe

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2018)

Ava said:


> you're a brave man
> 
> i lost posting, VMs, and rep
> 
> ...



 why!?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> why!?


ill pm you, dont wanna make the convo about me 

i will still log on often btw, just wont be super active like usual

but yeah ill explain in a PM


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 18, 2018)

teen wolf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 18, 2018)

Supes has become half a man with the loss of his privileges


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 18, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @Mr. Waffles



What am I looking at and why should I read it ?


----------



## Tiger (Feb 18, 2018)

Ava said:


> Do you still have access to the staff section?



Nope. That would defeat the purpose of saying "make me a regular member".

Staff is bloated with ex-staff hanging on for no reason.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 18, 2018)

Can you dumbasses stop throwing away your PM rights while in games. Christ, have some consideration for others.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Can you dumbasses stop throwing away your PM rights while in games. Christ, have some consideration for others.


They should be mod killed tbh asap.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Can you dumbasses stop throwing away your PM rights while in games. Christ, have some consideration for others.


----------



## Magic (Feb 18, 2018)

LOL, are you up?  >_> Take it easy there Blanco Wolf.


I'm a go to bed, I've been drawing for like 5 hours straight. Think I'll watch Black panther later today. :s 
and then create some characters.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 18, 2018)

RemChu said:


> LOL, are you up?  >_> Take it easy there Blanco Wolf.
> 
> 
> I'm a go to bed, I've been drawing for like 5 hours straight. Think I'll watch Black panther later today. :s
> and then create some characters.


It's nearly 11am mate, I'm always up at this time. >Euro< remember. 


Night night.


----------



## Magic (Feb 18, 2018)

I have like zero hype factor to see the film doe.

like

legit tired of cape moviesssssssssssssssssss

which is ironic, i love comics, and love comic art.


----------



## Magic (Feb 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> It's nearly 11am mate, I'm always up at this time. >Euro< remember.
> 
> 
> Night night.


1:41 am here o.o

yeah

naito

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 18, 2018)

10:42 here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 18, 2018)

I want to dream of the characters I'm going to create later today. 

Ninja girl with big boobs


----------



## Magic (Feb 18, 2018)

I need ideas.

sleep time.


----------



## Baba (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Feb 18, 2018)

Baba said:


>



Have fun having your posts await moderator approval.


----------



## Didi (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm just a little person
one person in a sea
of many little people
who are not aware of me


----------



## Legend (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Baba (Feb 18, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Have fun having your posts await moderator approval.


More work for Wolfy 


SMD - Wolfy


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 18, 2018)

Baba said:


> More work for Wolfy
> 
> 
> SMD - Wolfy



> thinking he can't just go "lol no"

Have a naive. 




I've been going lol no since Xiamm started it - Wolfy


----------



## Baba (Feb 18, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > thinking he can't just go "lol no"
> 
> Have a naive.


No, he won't 


15mins later I take pity on you - Wolfy


----------



## Baba (Feb 18, 2018)

@White Wolf I don't need your pity, bish


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 18, 2018)

Baba said:


> @White Wolf I don't need your pity, bish


ok



stay  queued then

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Feb 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> ok
> 
> 
> 
> stay  queued then


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 18, 2018)

Priscilla just lost her PMs 

How is she gonna continue in shizunes game


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 18, 2018)

Ava said:


> Priscilla just lost her PMs
> 
> How is she gonna continue in shizunes game



It's not like she ever used her role anyway.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 18, 2018)

im in a very good mood   

@Didi


----------



## Didi (Feb 18, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 18, 2018)

wow ava, you can rate people? I thought Jammies had taken everything


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 18, 2018)

Didi said:


> wow ava, you can rate people? I thought Jammies had taken everything


it was taken at first

then i woke up and i got it back randomly, im not asking any questions so ssshhhhh


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 18, 2018)

honestly lately ive lowkey noticed a few staff members doings random acts of kindness for me here and there for me lately

i never thank them for it because i dont know if they did it by accident (and might remove it if i bring it up ) or they are trying to be nice to me by giving me something nice and hoping i keep my mouth shut 



but i notice everything they do for me

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 18, 2018)

Ava said:


> it was taken at first
> 
> then i woke up and i got it back randomly, im not asking any questions so ssshhhhh



@Xiammes


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 18, 2018)

Ava said:


> honestly lately ive lowkey noticed a few staff members doings random acts of kindness for me here and there for me lately
> 
> i never thank them for it because i dont know if they did it by accident (and might remove it if i bring it up ) or they are trying to be nice to me by giving me something nice and hoping i keep my mouth shut
> 
> ...



It's not fun to beat a dead horse imo.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 18, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's not fun to beat a dead horse imo.


it's not fun to be a miserable loser snitch either, but i suppose we all have our flaws

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 18, 2018)

Ava said:


> it's not fun to be a miserable loser snitch either, but i suppose we all have our flaws


Doesn't matter,  it was fixed intentionally cos normal ratings ban blocks both rep and ratings, but in the gambling game you can lose both separately.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Doesn't matter,  it was fixed intentionally cos normal ratings ban blocks both rep and ratings, but in the gambling game you can lose both separately.


----------



## Aries (Feb 18, 2018)

@RemChu every Console Wars game make will have atleast a "Megaman" character in.

Megaman for SNES/N64 vs Sega Genesis/Saturn/Dreamcast
Megaman X for Playstation vs Xbox/360
Megaman Zero for Nintendo DS/3DS vs PSP/Vita
Azure Striker (PC)Steam vs Consoles

 Megaman fight for ever loving peace

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What am I looking at and why should I read it ?



Did you see it's a list of horror novels and movies? Did you see? Did you?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 18, 2018)

someone get tiger in here, i have an important question for him


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

everyone let's sing a song

@White Wolf


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

Twinkle, twinkle, little star
How I wonder what you are
Up above the world so high
Like a diamond in the sky
Twinkle, twinkle little star
How I wonder what you are

When the blazing sun is gone
When he nothing shines upon
Then you show your little light
Twinkle, twinkle, all the night
Twinkle, twinkle, little star
How I wonder what you are

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Lew (Feb 18, 2018)

Ava said:


>



Basically being just rep sealed meant you also got rating sealed and vice versa. This was fixed.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 18, 2018)

wow thats a beautiful pic zatch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 18, 2018)

Lew said:


> Basically being just rep sealed meant you also got rating sealed and vice versa. This was fixed.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

Lew said:


> Basically being just rep sealed meant you also got rating sealed and vice versa. This was fixed.





HELLO, LEW

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Katou (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm dead inside... 

i can't rep.. i can't PM.. and delayed posting 

I don't what got inside me to gamble like that


----------



## Lew (Feb 18, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> HELLO, LEW



Why lemon bars?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 18, 2018)

Lew said:


> Why lemon bars?




lulu lemon?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

Lew said:


> Why lemon bars?



Lulu lemon? have you forgotten?


----------



## Lew (Feb 18, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Lulu lemon? have you forgotten?



But why lemon?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 18, 2018)

tfw i ninjaed zatch but no one can tell

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

Lew said:


> But why lemon?



Never heard of this brand? lol



@Priscilla WHY DID YOU BET ON A LARGE AVATAR? YOU HAVE ONE. YOU ABSOLUTE MADWOMAN I LOVE IT


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

@Baba i like your set. i wrote a comment on your vm, but i don't think you can see it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lew (Feb 18, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Never heard of this brand? lol
> 
> 
> 
> @Priscilla WHY DID YOU BET ON A LARGE AVATAR? YOU HAVE ONE. YOU ABSOLUTE MADWOMAN I LOVE IT



No never heard of it


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 18, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @Priscilla WHY DID YOU BET ON A LARGE AVATAR? YOU HAVE ONE. YOU ABSOLUTE MADWOMAN I LOVE IT


it counts as an extension


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 18, 2018)

am i allowed to donate my 3 month sparkles to another member?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

Lew said:


> No never heard of it



so you're not sporty or have never hung around with women at the mall looking for yoga pants


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> it counts as an extension



yeah but priscilla participates in all the art contests. she didn't need this.


----------



## Lew (Feb 18, 2018)

Honestly, I feel sorry for all the posts the mods in more active sections keep having to approve

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 18, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @Priscilla WHY DID YOU BET ON A LARGE AVATAR? YOU HAVE ONE. YOU ABSOLUTE MADWOMAN I LOVE IT



priscilla's insanity is my favourite quality about her :blu

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Feb 18, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @Baba i like your set. i wrote a comment on your vm, but i don't think you can see it


Thank you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lew (Feb 18, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> so you're not sporty or have never hung around with women at the mall looking for yoga pants



I'm pretty sporty

_Hanging around women
_


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

Lew said:


> Honestly, I feel sorry for all the posts the mods in more active sections keep having to approve



Now staff can lead a mutiny against Xiammes. He doesn't care about you! He fucked you all over! Down with tyranny! Down with Xiammes! Xiammes is a name based off of the organization in Kingdom Hearts. He's 100% heartless! DOWN WITH XIAMMES.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

Lew said:


> I'm pretty sporty
> 
> _Hanging around women
> _



which sports? cricket and rugby?


----------



## Lew (Feb 18, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> which sports? cricket and rugby?



Squash, and sometimes Football.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 18, 2018)

is moderating posts even that bad? just sounds like all u have to do is click a button


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

Lew said:


> Squash, and sometimes Football.



i like squash. squash is what the rich people in nyc play to stay fit during lunch time. good choice.


----------



## Lew (Feb 18, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i like squash. squash is what the rich people in nyc play to stay fit during lunch time. good choice.


----------



## Lew (Feb 18, 2018)

Ava said:


> is moderating posts even that bad? just sounds like all u have to do is click a button



Yeah it's not that bad, but imagine having to do it over and over again throughout the day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

@White Wolf so is the big Promised Neverland twist going to be


*Spoiler*: __ 



 they make it to the human world and see demons are being raised as cattle for human consumption? hunted for sport? treated cruelly? and now they must make a decision to liberate the demons?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

@Lew did you watch skins


----------



## Lew (Feb 18, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @Lew did you watch skins



I only watch animated Chinese cartoons


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

Lew said:


> I only watch animated Chinese cartoons



how are you a brit who hasn't seen skins


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 18, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @White Wolf so is the big Promised Neverland twist going to be
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


No, the twist is 

*Spoiler*: __ 





All out WAR BITCHES


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 18, 2018)

Lew said:


> I only watch animated Chinese cartoons


Have you seen Quan Zhi Gao Shou,  best chinese cartoon in past few years


----------



## Lew (Feb 18, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> how are you a brit who hasn't seen skins



Because I'm a degenerate 

I've thought about watching it before since it's on all 4 but cba

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> No, the twist is
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



you know my idea is going to happen. it will make the series run forever


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

Lew said:


> Because I'm a degenerate
> 
> I've thought about watching it before since it's on all 4 but cba



the actors from the first two seasons all became famous and i think a ton of them are on game of thrones lol


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 18, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> you know my idea is going to happen. it will make the series run forever


TPN is a novel that the author decided to not publish as a novel and convert into a manga instead as far as I remember,  so it has a concrete ending / should have.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lew (Feb 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Have you seen Quan Zhi Gao Shou,  best chinese cartoon in past few years



Was expecting some bad serious, it has 8.09 rating on MAL. I might check this out.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 18, 2018)

i have been making sure i click on every spoiler in this thread about that manga, that way ill never have to read it


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> TPN is a novel that the author decided to not publish as a novel and convert into a manga instead as far as I remember,  so it has a concrete ending / should have.



i see. i see. hm.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 18, 2018)

Lew said:


> Was expecting some bad serious, it has 8.09 rating on MAL. I might check this out.


It's great,  the only 'bad' is it's in Chinese so kinda... takes time getting used to it, but the animation and story is 10/10

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lew (Feb 18, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> the actors from the first two seasons all became famous and i think a ton of them are on game of thrones lol



I haven't watched GoT


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

Lew said:


> I haven't watched GoT



neither have I

or read it


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

Ava said:


> i have been making sure i click on every spoiler in this thread about that manga, that way ill never have to read it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

gina read the first chapter and liked it. i wonder if he continued to read it.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 18, 2018)

GoT is fine for what it's worth,  it has its really awesome moments, but some are slow as shit... lel.  I started it around s5 or 6 and caught up after putting it off for so long cos it had an insanely boring beginning hump

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 18, 2018)

how was got boring in the beginning? jaime vs ned was episode 5 and that was one of the coolest episodes ever 

bran even got thrown from a tower on ep 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 18, 2018)

Ava said:


> how was got boring in the beginning? jaime vs ned was episode 5 and that was one of the coolest episodes ever
> 
> bran even got thrown from a tower on ep 1


 


Bran bores me too so him being thrown off was twice as boring as their incestual degeneracy.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

was there any nudity or ice skating or ballroom dancing? those are the things wolfie desires in his shows


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 18, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> was there any nudity or ice skating or ballroom dancing? those are the things wolfie desires in his shows


GoT has plenty of nudity but I actually hate nudity in shows lmfao

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 18, 2018)

also I don't like ice skating, that's Ava

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 18, 2018)

also I don't like ballroom dancing per se, only the anime Welcome to the Ballroom,  big difference

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> GoT is fine for what it's worth,  it has its really awesome moments, but some are slow as shit... lel.  I started it around s5 or 6 and caught up after putting it off for so long cos it had an insanely boring beginning hump




jesus christ how could one be this pleb


Btw

1 > 3 > 2 >>>> 4 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 6 > 5

don't know where to rank 7, last three seasons are all garbage and I'm basically hatewatching the show tbqh
probably worse than 6 but I don't know if it's better or worse than 5


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 18, 2018)

semantics I know, but still important to know facts you greasy stalker


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 18, 2018)

Didi said:


> jesus christ how could one be this pleb
> 
> 
> Btw
> ...


Last few seasons are pretty bad yeah,  the shit montage really nailed it in how pointless a lot of it is.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> semantics I know, but still important to know facts you greasy stalker





who bracht die hoer hier binnen 

gooi die slet wolf eruit


----------



## Didi (Feb 18, 2018)

the show officially jumped the shark when Tysha wasn't brought up again in season 4
effectively ruined several characters and plotlines


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 18, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> who bracht die hoer hier binnen
> 
> gooi die slet wolf eruit


je moeder


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

Didi, do you even watch anime or read manga? I don't think I've seen you talking about anything besides the bad show your avatar is from


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> je moeder



you're my brother?


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 18, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> you're my brother?


yes,  feed me big bro

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> yes,  feed me big bro


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 18, 2018)

Jim Carrey a good dood, shame he disappeared off the face of the earth tho


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Jim Carrey a good dood, shame he disappeared off the face of the earth tho



would you wear these?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 18, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> would you wear these?


The bigfoot shoes? For a rave or festival could convince me to do so


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> The bigfoot shoes? For a rave or festival could convince me to do so



A rave? 

why didn't i think you were a raver with all the leather you wear 

do you also have those gloves that glow


----------



## Didi (Feb 18, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Didi, do you even watch anime or read manga? I don't think I've seen you talking about anything besides the bad show your avatar is from




I've watched some entry level stuff
Watched (up until timeskip then switched to manga) / read all of naruto
read almost all of bleach but quit during yhwach arc
still reading One Piece with much pleasure 
read FT until fuck I don't even know anymore what that garbage was about
read 666 Satan (aka Naruto but good)


watched uhh
TTGL
Death Note
Elfen Lied
KLK
Madoka
Code Geass
Ace Attorney anime 


think that's pretty much it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm not caught up with One Piece, but I liked what I saw from Big MOMMMAAA


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 18, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> sounds like a bad porno


nah,  it was 7 tubes pretty cheap so

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

wtf the next season of scream comes out next month and there's been no publicity? and they're rebooting it, too - can't believe nothing has been advertised


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 18, 2018)

I need to finish Orphan Black


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I need to finish Orphan Black



i should start that someday


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 18, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i should start that someday


it's rly gud,  dis chick is amazing at playing five billion chars solo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 18, 2018)

tho I've fallen behind amazingly arf


----------



## Tiger (Feb 18, 2018)

Day 1'd by newbs. 

[HASHTAG]#feelsbadman[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Legend (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Lew (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Feb 18, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Day 1'd by newbs.
> 
> [HASHTAG]#feelsbadman[/HASHTAG]


You see a tiger you run or get eaten.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Feb 18, 2018)

* game of the year* lol


----------



## Stelios (Feb 18, 2018)

tfw UI Goku punches you right in the solar plexus


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 18, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Day 1'd by newbs.
> 
> [HASHTAG]#feelsbadman[/HASHTAG]


you should retire again


----------



## Magic (Feb 18, 2018)

HAHAHAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

i swear tiger's post had 8 funny ratings and now i see nothing?


----------



## Magic (Feb 18, 2018)

Did I tell you about the time with the twins? Cruise ship.

Me and a bro tried to pick up these very beautiful twin girls from England. We were at the stupid ship's dance club, the night was over like 2 am or some shit, and the lights were on, everyone was clearing out. 

It was my friend, 4 other dudes and I. We basically sat around these 2 talking to them , competing for their attention. Like a pack of wolves around 2 lambs. 

Eventually the weaker willed people left, they weren't getting any action. Ended up my friend and I, plus 2 other dudes, competing. My friend is a very smooth talker, but he makes a joke about this folded towel thing in the hotel the girl showed us, that it looks like a vagina. The girl being very innocent or whatever, immediatley gets turned off and decides to leave with her big sis, the other dudes escort them out. My friend and I are thinking "fuck"  Though when he made that joke all the dudes laughed and the older sis did, but the more attractive younger twin didn't. >_> 

So me and him walk around a bit talking about what just happened and like lions form the balcony we look down and see them heading for the cafe. We go there eventually , get snacks and then chill with the people.

The game continues with us cracking jokes, and fighting for control. 1 of the dudes thick english accent i dont think he was in it at all.....

=------------------------------------------------------
anways I'm done. 

I'm going back to drawing.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

will wait for the continuation of this story


----------



## Magic (Feb 18, 2018)

It's funny too, we always want good girls, the ones who are hard to get.

Yet when we go out and a decent curvy girl drunk out of her mind throws herself on me, It's a huge turn off.


----------



## Magic (Feb 18, 2018)

It's long, I don't want to finish it.

but the dynamic of random strangers all viaing for 1 girl is amazing. 

She must be aware what we are all after LOL.


----------



## Magic (Feb 18, 2018)

Need the hunt. *howls*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 18, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i swear tiger's post had 8 funny ratings and now i see nothing?


Same, I saw 6 earlier. Noticed a similar issue the other day, ratings suddenly disappearing or the show option would be blank. Refreshing would make the rating disappear.


----------



## Magic (Feb 18, 2018)

Oh wow all his ratings are gone, and I remember rating it.

Weird.

Aiya just rated my post on this page and it's gone ;0


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

Azeruth said:


> Same, I saw 6 earlier. Noticed a similar issue the other day, ratings suddenly disappearing or the show option would be blank. Refreshing would make the rating disappear.



@Trinity @Xiammes @Reznor


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

the best part about the cruise is going on deck and letting the wind blow in your face and the night sky


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> the best part about the cruise is going on deck and letting the wind blow in your face and the night sky



u mean the days worth of free pizza

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 18, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @Trinity @Xiammes @Reznor



That is weird, never heard of anything like it.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 18, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> That is weird, never heard of anything like it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 18, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> That is weird, never heard of anything like it.


It's still happening.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

W said:


> u mean the days worth of free pizza



how is it free? you pay for the buffet!


----------



## NO (Feb 18, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> That is weird, never heard of anything like it.


A bunch of ratings (tons) in the OL disappeared as well.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2018)

It’s been happening since yesterday at least btw


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

is it a mafia-section only thing? melodie has been hacking this section this week


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

oh i guess not


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> how is it free? you pay for the buffet!



what kind of third world cruise are u on that you have to pay for each buffet 

afaik all cruises ive been on or heard of the flat rate for the cruise itself is all u gotta pay, except maybe a lil more for the drinks package

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

ava wants me to post that his had 25+ ratings and look at it now


----------



## Magic (Feb 18, 2018)

that same trip i did like psychic mumbo jumbo

I wanted this girl, cuban from florida.

Shit worked and she came to me like I wanted. 

She's like 19 
........

friends with my lil sis.

I felt so guilty. Didn't pursue her further. 

~_~


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

W said:


> what kind of third world cruise are u on that you have to pay for each buffet
> 
> afaik all cruises ive been on or heard of the flat rate for the cruise itself is all u gotta pay, except maybe a lil more for the drinks package



That's what I mean. You have to pay for the cruise, which is more expensive than finding an all you can eat buffet of pizza on land. I had a baked alaska and litchi for the first time on a cruise. delectable.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2018)

also the cruise ship itself had its own pizza parlor it wasn’t part of a buffet


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 18, 2018)

As of this post, Wad and Xiammes' posts above where I posted my screenshot still have their ratings and the List option works for both.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 18, 2018)

Azeruth said:


>



There is nothing wrong with your permissions


----------



## Magic (Feb 18, 2018)

Like by mumbo jumbo, it's like uh law of attraction. 

I wanted her, simple as that. 

positive thinking.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

RemChu said:


> that same trip i did like psychic mumbo jumbo
> 
> I wanted this girl, cuban from florida.
> 
> ...



remchu proving that in real life people with psychic powers abuse them 

no chivalry. no honor.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 18, 2018)

Someone go make a Q&C thread, I'm going to go bug mbxx about this. Need somewhere to direct him too.


----------



## Magic (Feb 18, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> remchu proving that in real life people with psychic powers abuse them
> 
> no chivalry. no honor.


Woaaaah woaah woaaah

Obviously that shit is Charisma or whatever.

Not my fault. :/


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

nose goes


----------



## Magic (Feb 18, 2018)

I can't make threads 

so

lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> That's what I mean. You have to pay for the cruise, which is more expensive than finding an all you can eat buffet of pizza on land. I had a baked alaska and litchi for the first time on a cruise. delectable.



nah mate u can’t hit me with that “well by paying for the cruise you innately pay for all its benefits and accommodations” 

nah fuk u with ur top down booshit 

the only thing paying for a cruise ensures you is it will take you from point A to point B to point C to point D...and so on for as long as the cruise is until it brings you back to point A


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> Someone go make a Q&C thread, I'm going to go bug mbxx about this. Need somewhere to direct him too.



was legit about to then i remembered i section banned myself and i scoffed haughtily


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

W said:


> nah mate u can’t hit me with that “well by paying for the cruise you innately pay for all its benefits and accommodations”
> 
> nah fuk u with ur top down booshit
> 
> the only thing paying for a cruise ensures you is it will take you from point A to point B to point C to point D...and so on for as long as the cruise is until it brings you back to point A



Jeff Foxworthy was my neighbor on the cruise


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Jeff Foxworthy was my neighbor on the cruise



ur lucky i recognize 1 of the blue kings of comedy 

guessing he was working it?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

W said:


> ur lucky i recognize 1 of the blue kings of comedy
> 
> guessing he was working it?



Not to my knowledge. He was there with his family, chilling. I told my parents the guy from back to the future lives next door.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

yes, i did think foxworthy was michael j fox

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2018)

hahahaha


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2018)

fuck that’s good


----------



## Tiger (Feb 18, 2018)

Saw Black Panther today. Was pretty good.


*Spoiler*: __ 





M'Baku the Mountain Gorilla was my favorite character.


----------



## Magic (Feb 18, 2018)

If I don't see that movie I will have fomo.


but

I don't want to see it.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 18, 2018)

It's not the best superhero movie in the MCU, so if you're not interested in any of the other ones-- you can rest assured that you don't need to see this one, either.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 18, 2018)

@Lew's Informative rating on Law's post just poofed.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2018)

ive already been accused of being racist for not having seen the movie yet

but a friend offered earlier this week to take me to watch it on his treat this upcoming week so i accepted those terms (and intrinsically decided its practical to not watch it before i go watch it with them)


----------



## Lew (Feb 18, 2018)

A bait rating that was, someone has rating delete perms in here that they shouldn't have.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 18, 2018)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

Lew said:


> A bait rating that was, someone has rating delete perms in here that they shouldn't have.



It's a mod doing this? Or melodie

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Melodie (Feb 18, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> It's a mod doing this? Or melodie

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

Melodie said:


>



Seeing deleted posts. Messing with the convo pages. It all fits. Are you skype sexing with mbxx?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 18, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Seeing deleted posts. Messing with the convo pages. It all fits. Are you skype sexing with mbxx?


>Skype


----------



## Melodie (Feb 18, 2018)

Going to watch black panther today

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

Melodie said:


> >Skype



Too old fashion?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Going to watch black panther today



Never seen a single Marvel superhero film.


----------



## Melodie (Feb 18, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Too old fashion?


Mhm.

Speaking of which, years ago a random added me on Skype, I was extremely sure it was a bot..Skype was filled with those. so I was just endlessly shitposting, at a certain point i got a feeling it's an actual person so I blocked and deleted them and moved on.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 18, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Never seen a single Marvel superhero film.


Why not? No fun allowed.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Mhm.
> 
> Speaking of which, years ago a random added me on Skype, I was extremely sure it was a bot..Skype was filled with those. so I was just endlessly shitposting, at a certain point i got a feeling it's an actual person so I blocked and deleted them and moved on.



What is going on? You never use this emote. I don't KNOW WHO YOU ARE


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Why not? No fun allowed.



not my cup of tea. i get my fun elsewhere, from other films i like


----------



## Melodie (Feb 18, 2018)

I used to go to the cinema like every week. I got old 



His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> What is going on? You never use this emote. I don't KNOW WHO YOU ARE


The usage has been contagious. It is my only excuse.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

Melodie said:


> I used to go to the cinema like every week. I got old
> 
> 
> The usage has been contagious. It is my only excuse.



Can't you use Netflix? Or some other streaming service? I used to be able to read 250 pages in a couple of hours easily. now i get somewhat fatigued

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

do you have a pantheon of some of your treasured films? i posted a list for didi a while back. you seem like a criterion person


----------



## Melodie (Feb 18, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Can't you use Netflix? Or some other streaming service? I used to be able to read 250 pages in a couple of hours easily. now i get somewhat fatigued


I do, but it's not the same.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

Melodie said:


> I do, but it's not the same.



That I agree with. Nothing like dreaming with an audience in the cinema. (except I can do without torturing myself with not going to the bathroom )


----------



## Melodie (Feb 18, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> do you have a pantheon of some of your treasured films? i posted a list for didi a while back. you seem like a criterion person


Would take me forever to list em but shawshank redemption is undeniably my favourite movie. Also I wouldn't say so..I literally just watch whatever. Otherwise no way I'd go to the cinema every week years ago watching trash :skull:


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 18, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Going to watch black panther today

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Would take me forever to list em but shawshank redemption is undeniably my favourite movie. Also I wouldn't say so..I literally just watch whatever. Otherwise no way I'd go to the cinema every week years ago watching trash :skull:



ooo you're a shawshank person


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 18, 2018)

no wonder you and waffles get along. same favorite author


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 18, 2018)

I haven't fought with you in awhile Melodie

we need to fix this


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 18, 2018)

Have the disappearance of ratings stopped in here?


----------



## Melodie (Feb 18, 2018)

Trinity said:


> Have the disappearance of ratings stopped in here?


Who knows, it is random


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 18, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Who knows, it is random


yeah, I figured as much 

it feels like it's died down a bit though


----------



## Magic (Feb 18, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Never seen a single Marvel superhero film.



You are different from the common folk.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 18, 2018)

i hold a very unpopular opinion about marvel movies in general

they tend to bore me

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Would take me forever to list em but shawshank redemption is undeniably my favourite movie. Also I wouldn't say so..I literally just watch whatever. Otherwise no way I'd go to the cinema every week years ago watching trash :skull:



the world went and got itself in a big damn hurry


----------



## Legend (Feb 18, 2018)

If you live in the US I recommend getting moviepass


----------



## Melodie (Feb 18, 2018)

@Trinity  Ratings disappeared


----------



## Legend (Feb 18, 2018)

Trinity said:


> i hold a very unpopular opinion about marvel movies in general
> 
> they tend to bore me


Everyone is different.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 18, 2018)

Melodie said:


> @Trinity  Ratings disappeared


ava has ratings permissions

so
i mean

i'm still new to this admin thing so i don't quite know how to sniff out where individual permissions are yet


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2018)

ah it was ava all along
makes sense


----------



## Melodie (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2018)

i should have pieced it together sooner but i forgot he was ‘modded’ (whose brilliant idea was this anyways? )

all the places it was reported
here
cb
flash fiction thread
OL

ah well if this was pre 2015 town wad would have solved the case


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 18, 2018)

W said:


> i should have pieced it together sooner but i forgot he was ‘modded’ (whose brilliant idea was this anyways? )
> 
> all the places it was reported
> here
> ...


 I thought it was because of his previous node permissions, too, even though the node was immediately deleted like a few hours I processed it. 

But someone in the ACP misclicked or something and set people who have a repseal ban to allow them to delete ratings.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2018)

Trinity said:


> I thought it was because of his previous node permissions, too, even though the node was immediately deleted like a few hours I processed it.
> 
> But someone in the ACP misclicked or something and set people who have a repseal ban to allow them to delete ratings.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 18, 2018)

i am too terrified to touch the permissions because of this, so i have not touched them aside touching mod permissions
shoo


----------



## Melodie (Feb 18, 2018)

@Ava


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

Trinity said:


> i hold a very unpopular opinion about marvel movies in general
> 
> they tend to bore me



I'm agreeing with this, but I haven't seen any. so i dunno


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

Melodie said:


> @Ava



your rating disappeared. it had a friendly on it


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 19, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> your rating disappeared. it had a friendly on it


welp

then i dont even fucking know whats happening


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 19, 2018)

>you may have to spend six hours analyzing 100 people that viewed this thread


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

Trinity said:


> welp
> 
> then i dont even fucking know whats happening



I didn't see who put the rating on. Could have been someone who just removed it him/herself 

mel should know.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

Trinity said:


> welp
> 
> then i dont even fucking know whats happening



i cant see ratings for shit but
im gonna guess that this one in particularly was manually removed by its owner to fuck with peoples heads


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 19, 2018)

brb just gonna spend 6 minutes putting myself into the retire admin group

bai gais

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

Trinity said:


> >you may have to spend six hours analyzing 100 people that viewed this thread



don't do it. this is an mbxx job. at the end, maybe yak will come back


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

W said:


> i cant see ratings for shit but
> im gonna guess that this one in particularly was manually removed by its owner to fuck with peoples heads



that's what i was thinking. could have been ava lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

im all in on that one
king me baby


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

W said:


> im all in on that one
> king me baby



Would you spend six hours going through all the users who've viewed this thread? 

how would admin waddles solve this problem


----------



## Melodie (Feb 19, 2018)

It was Ava. He's probably messing around.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 19, 2018)

W said:


> i cant see ratings for shit but
> im gonna guess that this one in particularly was manually removed by its owner to fuck with peoples heads


 well, its not 100% proven it was ava himself - yet
 cos idk if the permissions are rly fucked or not
there could be other usergroups that someone fucked up 

if that in itself was the case since i was waiting for it, get fucked ava


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Would you spend six hours going through all the users who've viewed this thread?
> 
> how would admin waddles solve this problem



easy

i would delete the ratings system in its entirety and force people to give verbal responses to posts, encouraging more posting activity

Reactions: Creative 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 19, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> don't do it. this is an mbxx job. at the end, maybe yak will come back


f

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

W said:


> easy
> 
> i would delete the ratings system in its entirety and force people to give verbal responses to posts, encouraging more posting activity



Have an agree.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

Melodie said:


> It was Ava. He's probably messing around.



Trinity is going to reap his soul. 

rip


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

W said:


> Have an agree.



Have an informative.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

W said:


> Have an informative.



Have a creative.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 19, 2018)

W said:


> easy
> 
> i would delete the ratings system in its entirety and force people to give verbal responses to posts, encouraging more posting activity


nice try

but that requires plugin permissions 

which mbxx will give no one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Trinity is going to reap his soul.
> 
> rip



why did you use an anagram


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

W said:


> easy
> 
> i would delete the ratings system in its entirety and force people to give verbal responses to posts, encouraging more posting activity



That is creative.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 19, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Trinity is going to reap his soul.
> 
> rip


i mean, prolly

he knows i don't like it when he intentionally fucks with me


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 19, 2018)

also that sounds like preet
minus the caring about posting activity


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

Trinity said:


> nice try
> 
> but that requires plugin permissions
> 
> which mbxx will give no one



i am one


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 19, 2018)

W said:


> i am one


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

Trinity said:


> also that sounds like preet
> minus the caring about posting activity



the difference between me and preet is

i never cared about rep/ratings/any other laughable internet validation/scoring/grading system to begin with and actively sought to have it destroyed

preet was a shameless sycophantic rep whore before he heel turned 

his hypocrisy destabilizes his character which by virtue of relativity makes me look like a YUNG GOD (young spelled without the 'o')


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

W said:


> why did you use an anagram


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 19, 2018)

anyway i dont know if this permissions bullshit is sorted out, i legit have to check groups to see if its really fixed 
which
its 11pm
and i im gonna just down a sedative and relax instead

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> That is creative.


This post is funny.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 19, 2018)

W said:


> the difference between me and preet is
> 
> i never cared about rep/ratings/any other laughable internet validation/scoring/grading system to begin with and actively sought to have it destroyed


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

correct
also
lets make a deal
ill get a taggable name if you get a name that makes it possible to determine when you last posted on the front page


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> This post is funny.



Artificially inflating the activity of this forum by people writing text-based ratings. what fresh hell is this


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Artificially inflating the activity of this forum by people writing text-based ratings. what fresh hell is this



Have an old.

Reactions: Old 3


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 19, 2018)

i have points i can give zatch ONLY IF

he agrees to not have a hideous name


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

W said:


> correct
> also
> lets make a deal
> ill get a taggable name if you get a name that makes it possible to determine when you last posted on the front page



ohhh yeah... my name does blend with thread titles... 

what should i make it


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

OK someone give me a new name and someone give wad a tageable name. i like to be surprised!


----------



## Melodie (Feb 19, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> OK someone give me a new name and someone give wad a tageable name. i like to be surprised!


Zatch
WAD

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> OK someone give me a new name and someone give wad a tageable name. i like to be surprised!



Zatchouli Knowledge
Zatch Adams 
Benedict Cumberzatch
Zatchbook Romance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 19, 2018)

W said:


> Benedict Cumberzatch

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Zatch
> WAD

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 19, 2018)

WAD, has it been long enough for you to finally request a new username? Or do I need to give you my points?


----------



## Melodie (Feb 19, 2018)

Winner post


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

W said:


> Zatchouli Knowledge
> Zatch Adams
> Benedict Cumberzatch
> Zatchbook Romance



I want yours to be Waddles the Pig


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

Trinity said:


> WAD, has it been long enough for you to finally request a new username? Or do I need to give you my points?



dude do i look like i keep track of that shit
now go read my usernotes YOU INTERNET DESK JOCKEY


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

W said:


> dude do i look like i keep track of that shit
> now go read my usernotes YOU INTERNET DESK JOCKEY



You can give him the points because I still have two name changes.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I want yours to be Waddles the Pig



"Wow it even looks like him!"

-Trin, probably.

(in b4'd)

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

Ava said:


> Current name: Ava
> 
> New Name: .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

oh right i dont have access to the namechange thread tho cuz im section banned from 90% of the forum of my own accord kekeke

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

also

>ava trying to be the new trey/LOS

SNOOZE, AVA

SNOOZE


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 19, 2018)

alright, I'm gonna be transferring 18 points to the both of you so you can change

gimme the names you want


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

Trinity said:


> alright, I'm gonna be transferring 18 points to the both of you so you can change
> 
> gimme the names you want



You don't need to give me your points because I have the two left. SURPRISE ME. ADMINFUCK ME.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

Trinity said:


> alright, I'm gonna be transferring 18 points to the both of you so you can change
> 
> gimme the names you want





"MAD"

user registered in 2011

1 post

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

W said:


> "MAD"
> 
> user registered in 2011
> 
> 1 post



MAD MAX

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 19, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> You don't need to give me your points because I have the two left. SURPRISE ME. ADMINFUCK ME.


2 points won't cover a namechange, nice try

What name would you like?



W said:


> "MAD"
> 
> user registered in 2011
> 
> 1 post


Alright, doing now


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

W said:


> easy
> 
> i would delete the ratings system in its entirety and force people to give verbal responses to posts, encouraging more posting activity



Ha-...


W said:


> Have an agree.



What you said.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> MAD MAX



GINNY WEASLEY SARCASTICALLY APPROVES OF YOUR SORDID MUGGLE AFFAIRS


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

Trinity said:


> 2 points won't cover a namechange, nice try
> 
> What name would you like?
> 
> ...



No, I mean I had never changed my name until this His Royal thing, meaning I still have 2 of the 3 free name changes. yeah?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

jk i watched both seasons of stranger things


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

why i did
HM
that is a question for the ages
or perhaps the cages
LOCK ME UP


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> why i did
> HM
> that is a question for the ages
> or perhaps the cages
> LOCK ME UP



wad may have watched two seasons of stranger things but does he know why kids love cinnamon toast crunch cereal


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

zatch

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 19, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> No, I mean I had never changed my name until this His Royal thing, meaning I still have 2 of the 3 free name changes. yeah?


Well, you have to wait for a while if you use your original username changes. 

If I do it this way, you don't have to.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 19, 2018)

so gimme

A FUCKING NAME

YOU WANT


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

@MAD rdjrssjssjdkg


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

Trinity said:


> so gimme
> 
> A FUCKING NAME
> 
> YOU WANT



pick for me while you're on the sedatives. i know you will do me a solid with a soothing, salubrious name that will please everyone. i believe in the me who believes in you


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> wad may have watched two seasons of stranger things but does he know why kids love cinnamon toast crunch cereal



CINNAMON
_SWIRLS_
IN
*EVERY*
FUCKING
*BITE*​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Wad in the upside down is

MAD

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

map 

o.o


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 19, 2018)

wad, choose for him


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Wad in the upside down is
> 
> MAD



WINNER


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @MAD rdjrssjssjdkg

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

So we can finally tag him again. 

@MAD

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

Trinity said:


> wad, choose for him



Benedict Cumberzatch

he even has that same grotesque yet charming meme appeal 

*AND SO HE DECREED, BITCHES*​


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 19, 2018)

if he doesnt choose im just gonna quote a line from a sylvia plath poem or some shit


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

yikes underscores with commas look very no


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 19, 2018)

oh

speak of the devil

alright then! i liked that one anyway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> Benedict Cumberzatch
> 
> he even has that same grotesque yet charming meme appeal
> 
> *AND SO HE DECREED, BITCHES*​





Trinity said:


> if he doesnt choose im just gonna quote a line from a sylvia plath poem or some shit



both of these options are fab

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You don't need to give me your points because I have the two left. SURPRISE ME. ADMINFUCK ME.


Inb4 they give you name like Donglord Supreme they gave Ava


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

Ninja'd


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Inb4 they give you name like Donglord Supreme they gave Ava



When did this happen lol


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 19, 2018)

all done

enjoy bois

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> When did this happen lol


During Aries' Faviiorites

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

my old name will go down in history

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

excellent

now here

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

@MAD


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

i am a fucking genius photoshopper honestly
vino fucking SHOOCC at my skills

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

poutanko said:


> @MAD



@poutanko


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

@MAD


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

poutanko said:


> @MAD



bunny
hello


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

@MAD oh boy I like tagging this guy


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

i am here

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> bunny
> hello


Hello husbando


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

poutanko said:


> @MAD oh boy I like tagging this guy





um ok wow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Hello husbando



how are you today 

other than it being monday


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> um ok wow



This is sort of like the plot line for SKAM SEASON 2. and they did it so well the police of oslo tweeted skam, 'good job! educate the public' yay skam!


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> um ok wow


...I hate English

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> This is sort of like the plot line for SKAM SEASON 2. and they did it so well the police of oslo tweeted skam, 'good job! educate the public' yay skam!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

He is the official tumblr king of that show.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> He is the official tumblr king of that show.



fuck

NOW would have been a good time to use that GIF as a reaction image

this is why im not quite zaru-level

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> how are you today
> 
> other than it being monday


Slow new day 
Want to watch Black Panther but can't do it today.
You seem cheerful today for a mad guy


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

gave me a smile lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

blluuuuuuuuuuuh, im full.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Slow new day
> Want to watch Black Panther but can't do it today.
> You seem cheerful today for a mad guy



yea same i have to wait til this weekend cuz a friend is treating me

also

are u ready to hate english some more

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

altho the former is often true too  
just the latter is perpetually valid


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> yea same i have to wait til this weekend cuz a friend is treating me
> 
> also
> 
> are u ready to hate english some more


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

I walk around my room at night to watch the rain fall
And I can't help myself as if I'm waiting up for something
In a few hours you'll be laughing like an insult
You're hitting hard, hitting hard enough to break it


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

this show always fucking triggers me


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> this show always fucking triggers me



i posted it because of wad's dictionary entry but also because you said you were full


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> altho the former is often true too
> just the latter is perpetually valid


Not like someone can't be both


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

and people ask me why i dont have sex/get a girlfriend/get married/etc.

*[laughs in Woke]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Not like someone can't be both



you're right, and they both apply to me rather well so it was a rather fitting namechange

i guess you can say...



i am MAD mad

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> and people ask me why i dont have sex/get a girlfriend/get married/etc.
> 
> *[laughs in Woke]*



you don't want someone to eat your ashes?


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

... 
I'm glad I have finished my lunch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> you're right, and they both apply to me rather well so it was a rather fitting namechange
> 
> i guess you can say...
> 
> ...



Go to sleep.

Forever.


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> and people ask me why i dont have sex/get a girlfriend/get married/etc.
> 
> *[laughs in Woke]*


The future is coming

You will fuck your Amazon Alexa.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> you're right, and they both apply to me rather well so it was a rather fitting namechange
> 
> i guess you can say...
> 
> ...



Have another agree.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Old 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> and people ask me why i dont have sex/get a girlfriend/get married/etc.
> 
> *[laughs in Woke]*



eating ashes will kill her too... so you could say...

MUTUALLY
ASSURED
DESTRUCTION

MAD

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> you don't want someone to eat your ashes?



actually the eating part is funnily enough the least irrational part of it 
spiritually its a means of tethering his soul to her and shit
its the same reason why someone would for instance suggest that they want homeys to smoke them by lacing joints with ashes

its the lugging around the urn part thats sort of 


and of course making meals for it and whatnot is

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> The future is coming
> 
> You will fuck your Amazon Alexa.



Did you see that café post about putting peoples' faces on porn stars?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Did you see that café post about putting peoples' faces on porn stars?



For some reason this made me think of a song from the 90s.

> Faces


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

I love Ryan Gosling.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> Go to sleep.
> 
> Forever.


>talking to himself

Don't copy KC


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> actually the eating part is funnily enough the least irrational part of it
> spiritually its a means of tethering his soul to her and shit
> its the same reason why someone would for instance suggest that they want homeys to smoke them by lacing joints with ashes
> 
> ...



omg this needs to be a thread. WHO WANTS TO BE SMOKED? 

I WILL HEAR THE OPINIONS OF OTHERS.


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Did you see that café post about putting peoples' faces on porn stars?



Yeah, I heard it on NPR as well the morning of my flight with my father in the car. We discussed it a bit.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

DAT ASS


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> omg this needs to be a thread. WHO WANTS TO BE SMOKED?
> 
> I WILL HEAR THE OPINIONS OF OTHERS.



somewhere out there remchu is rubbing his hands gleefully


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

Which by extension reminded me of another song, which then reminded me of  and Ava...

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

wait nvm remchu is right fucking here


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> somewhere out there remchu is rubbing his hands gleefully


I'm doing this since I'm a son of Odin


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> For some reason this made me think of a song from the 90s.
> 
> > Faces



i don't think i know that song


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

He looks like a kid on his fucking birthday. 

except covered in blood.


or a ___________________ not making that joke, but if you are clever enough you get it.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> He looks like a kid on his fucking birthday.
> 
> except covered in blood.
> 
> ...


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

@Superman @Underworld Broker stop lurking. Join us here


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> i don't think i know that song



It's from a Dutch group from the 90s.
Although they may have been known outside the Netherlands. 
2 Unlimited.


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

@Ava

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

Have a good post.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> He looks like a kid on his fucking birthday.
> 
> except covered in blood.
> 
> ...



19 spaces



xenotransplantation


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

The Lady with the urn, that is deeply disturbing.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> 19 spaces
> 
> 
> 
> xenotransplantation



> counting the spaces

Have a weird.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2018)

poutanko said:


> @Superman @Underworld Broker stop lurking. Join us here



 I....I don't want to wait around for approval so....I will just sit in the corner and watch ya enjoy yourselves.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> 19 spaces
> 
> 
> 
> xenotransplantation


nah I don't even want to mention it, opens up a gate of bottomless sorrow and regret.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

Yeah, that one.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

ONE OF THE ONLY 90's SONGS THAT MATTERS


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

DATS MY HUSBAND I DONT WANT TO WIPE HIM AWAY,

so I JUST LICKED HIM OFF MY FINGERS..



"I'm eating my husband"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > counting the spaces
> 
> Have a weird.



counting spaces is what people who dont count time do
the truly woke
and not the unconscious muscle memory of slamming down on the snooze button woke
but the up at the crack of dawn yawn n stretch and walking out onto the window balcony and having the mother fucking chirping birds perch on ur shoulder in harmonious tranquility woke


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> counting spaces is what people who dont count time do
> the truly woke
> and not the unconscious muscle memory of slamming down on the snooze button woke
> but the up at the crack of dawn yawn n stretch and walking out onto the window balcony and having the mother fucking chirping birds perch on ur shoulder in harmonious tranquility woke



fuck ur good

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

she was so cute


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> fuck ur good



Have a friendly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> ONE OF THE ONLY 90's SONGS THAT MATTERS



hey wait...

i almost bit this bait...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> ONE OF THE ONLY 90's SONGS THAT MATTERS



 Takes me back...into a time I do not remember

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> counting spaces is what people who dont count time do
> the truly woke



What if someone does neither ?



> and not the unconscious muscle memory of slamming down on the snooze button woke
> but the up at the crack of dawn yawn n stretch and walking out onto the window balcony and having the mother fucking chirping birds perch on ur shoulder in harmonious tranquility woke



You lost me at "up at the crack of dawn".


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Sit on me syndrome

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> ONE OF THE ONLY 90's SONGS THAT MATTERS



I used to watch that.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

@poutanko

where did u go

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Sit on me syndrome



my lord

remember when 15-20 years ago

furnitureporn.com was like THE parody of sexual deviancy on the internet 

PEPPERIDGE FARM MOTHERFUCKING REMEMBERS 

[chews noisily on a milano cookie]

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> my lord
> 
> remember when 15-20 years ago
> 
> ...



Have an Oscar.


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

I thought that was a legit one, it's like a parody yooooooooo

how sad that I can't tell immediately because the drag thing threw me off.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Have an Oscar.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I used to watch that.



YOU HAVE GOOD TASTE 



RemChu said:


> I thought that was a legit one, it's like a parody yooooooooo
> 
> how sad that I can't tell immediately because the drag thing threw me off.



i'll get you another creepy one. i think there was one where a lady cleaned her eyes with her urine


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)



Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

AHHHHHH ,

show is fucking disturbing. 

Like "these people are cringe incarnate, please watch them live in blissful ignorance."


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Ughhhhh


I've seen the piss drinker stuff before I think.

Ugh.

Ijust ate....

I'm in so much pain.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

yooo imagine being the poor pa on this film crew


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Z
a
t
c
h


W
H
Y


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

I SWEAR she cleans her eyes with her piss. i remember that vividly from the episode


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

I see you went with the superior choice. 


Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> YOU HAVE GOOD TASTE



I have taste.
Taste is tasty.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

and you know there's at least one person on this forum who has that fetish YOU JUST KNOW IT


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

"Getting married to a fictional character - My Strange Addiction"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> I....I don't want to wait around for approval so....I will just sit in the corner and watch ya enjoy yourselves.


...did you join that gambling game too?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Legend (Feb 19, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

poutanko said:


> ...did you join that gambling game too?



He did, yes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

"I'm addicted to lynching townies"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> @poutanko
> 
> where did u go


I thought he's going to surprise the bunny

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

The car is a he on top of it.  ;o

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

How much money are people offered for this show? I don't how one can be so shameless for national television


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> How much money are people offered for this show? I don't how one can be so shameless for national television



Some people have no shame.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

His body, his interior , everything seemed to fit.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

Melodie disliked my urine post but none of the other ones. she must think that one's not a strange addiction 

melodie

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Some people have no shame.



You have some people afraid to say they have a foot fetish, and this guy is showing PDA with a car


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Humanity a mistake.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> He did, yes.


lol did you join?


----------



## Melodie (Feb 19, 2018)

poutanko said:


> lol did you join?


>Waffles

He did not.


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

@Underworld Broker still lurking... 
Don't tell me you're gambling too


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

Melodie said:


> >Waffles
> 
> He did not.



Honestly no one actively playing a mafia game should have entered lol. some people losing their PMs is ridic


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

gambler and WINNER here

was the first one too 



Mr. Waffles said:


> Some people have no shame.



it feels good tho doesn’t it


----------



## Melodie (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Honestly no one actively playing a mafia game should have entered lol. some people losing their PMs is ridic


 Agree. There are ways around it though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Agree. There are ways around it though.



If I wasn’t a luckerdog and lost my PM privileges you would be hosting my Vanilla Game now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> gambler and WINNER here
> 
> was the first one too
> 
> ...



... wait a minute... weren't you rating sealed...

so the one who has been deleting ratings isn't ava...

THE MURDERER IS YOU

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Agree. There are ways around it though.



Yeah, you can make a QT or something and send it via rep.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Honestly no one actively playing a mafia game should have entered lol. some people losing their PMs is ridic


It's tempting tho


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You have some people afraid to say they have a foot fetish, and this guy is showing PDA with a car



People gonna people.



poutanko said:


> lol did you join?



I don't see the point.
There is nothing for me to gain, only something to lose. 



Melodie said:


> >Waffles
> 
> He did not.







Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Honestly no one actively playing a mafia game should have entered lol. some people losing their PMs is ridic



Some people are dumb.
Like hosts risking losing their PM pri-



MAD said:


> gambler and WINNER here
> 
> was the first one too



Oh hi there. 



> it feels good tho doesn’t it



That it does.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Melodie (Feb 19, 2018)

[vote lynch mad]

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

gamblers have the compulsion they do because they constantly want reaffirmation that they even have something to lose in the first place because the thing they dread most is having nothing


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> gamblers have the compulsion they do because they constantly want reaffirmation that they even have something to lose in the first place because the thing they dread most is having nothing



No one likes to lose – even pathological gamblers. And yet they keep on betting. If the house always wins, why roll the dice again? People addicted to gambling frequently report that, despite losses stacking up, the buzz keeps bringing them back to the card table or slot machine.

“I wanted to gamble all the time,” one former addict recalled to . “I loved it — I loved that high I felt.”

And recently, one Wall Street executive admitted defrauding family, friends and others out of $100 million to feed his habit.

“It was just a way for me to get money to feed a gambling addiction,” he .




The act of gambling may be as crucial to the buzz as the winning (Credit: Getty Images)



But if someone is ultimately losing money – perhaps even losing their job or house as a result of nursing their addiction – how can that high possibly outweigh the sacrifices?

The first thing to note is that people don’t just gamble for the prospect of winning. Mark Griffiths, a psychologist at Nottingham Trent University who specialises in behavioural addictions points out that gamblers list a wide range of motivations for their habit.

Even when you’re losing while you’re gambling, your body is still producing adrenalin and endorphins – Mark Griffiths, Nottingham Trent University

In a survey of 5,500 gamblers, the prospect of the chance to “win big money” was the strongest factor. But it was followed closely by “because it’s fun” and “because it’s exciting”.

"Even when you’re losing while you’re gambling, your body is still producing adrenalin and endorphins," he says.

“People are buying entertainment.”

This is backed up by a 2009 study by researchers from the University of Stanford in California, who found that around 92% of people had “” below which they would not go. However, the fact that they lost money overall after visiting a casino, for example, did not necessarily impact their overall enjoyment of the experience.




The buzz of a win may be even more after a long losing streak (Credit: Getty Images)



"People seem to be satisfied with relatively small wins, and will tolerate even smaller losses," said co-author Sridhar Narayanan at the time. "They tend to be conscious that, in the long run, they are more likely to lose than win."

And losing could actually, momentarily at least, boost the positive response to a win. This is because of how gamblers’ expectations of winning change during a losing streak.

Robb Rutledge, a neuroscientist at University College, London, and his colleagues performed an experiment with 26 subjects whose brains were scanned while they made a series of selections, each of which could result in either a certain outcome or an uncertain one – a gamble. Participants were also asked to rate their sense of happiness after every second or third go. Plus, a similar experiment – without the brain scanning – was carried out by over 18,000 participants via a smartphone app, The Great Brain Experiment.

Are devices like gambling machines actively manipulative as well?

Among various , the team discovered that when participants had a lower expectation that they would win, their response to winning equal rewards was elevated. This was evidenced both by subjects’ own reporting of how happy they felt and the data from the fMRI scans. These scans revealed increased activity in an area of the brain associated with dopamine neurons. Dopamine, a , could in this case be linked to changes in emotional state.

“If people lose a bunch and that lowers their expectations, that will increase how happy they are when they finally do win,” says Rutledge.

This alone is tantalising.

“If a couple of bad things in a row happen to you and your expectations go down – but then you actually get some good outcomes, you’ll probably be happier,” he explains.




Some machines may be designed to actively entice us to gamble with the very colours they use (Credit: Getty Images)



“Though you should probably walk away at that point.”

But are devices like gambling machines actively manipulative as well? Griffiths has written about the cues that electronic gaming machines give to players. Much is still unknown about how their design impacts player behaviour, but, for example, many machines and casinos use red and similar colours – considered more arousing. Then there is the role of sound. Griffiths wonders whether the taunts of a common machine referencing The Simpsons has an antagonistic effect on players.

When a player loses, for instance, the character Mr Smithers might declare, “You’re fired!”

“In line with hypotheses supporting frustration theory and cognitive regret, this might make the electronic gaming machine more enticing,” writes Griffiths .

One key factor in how addictive any kind of gambling might be is how frequently players can place bets. Because the availability of opportunities to gamble is linked with the level of problem gambling in a given community, Griffiths argues that it is the  – not actual rewards or even the type of betting – that drives pathological gamblers.

If you build in lots of little rewards that are not necessarily financial it will keep people responding – Mark Griffiths

Games and machines are also often designed to keep players interested by offering substitute rewards, like additional credit or – after a loss – the possibility of winning bigger than usual next time.

“If you build in lots of little rewards that are not necessarily financial it will keep people responding,” says Griffiths




The process of betting may be the most powerful draw after all… (Credit: Getty Images)



And, interestingly, there are cases in which gamblers might try to develop a “pseudo-skill” as a sort of justification for targeting those potential rewards. Griffiths gives the example of UK gaming machines which are designed with adaptive logic that means they might pay out more than they take from customers during a certain period, after which they will revert to a less generous system. This means that some players try to seek out (or “skim”) machines which have been holding back jackpots, in the hope of being there when the tide turns.

All of this contributes to the idea that much of gambling isn’t about winning at all. It’s about the process of betting itself – and all the attendant factors that make that enjoyable. While pathological gambling can’t be explained so simply – there are often many reasons why an addiction might develop in a person – it’s certainly interesting to explore how the excitement of a flutter might be tied to the style and structure of whatever game is being played.

And even when it’s not a problematic obsession, gambling still seems to entertain those who go home with empty pockets. Should you put it all on red or black? Well, maybe it doesn’t matter.


----------



## Melodie (Feb 19, 2018)

Really

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> No one likes to lose – even pathological gamblers. And yet they keep on betting. If the house always wins, why roll the dice again? People addicted to gambling frequently report that, despite losses stacking up, the buzz keeps bringing them back to the card table or slot machine.
> 
> “I wanted to gamble all the time,” one former addict recalled to . “I loved it — I loved that high I felt.”
> 
> ...



Tl;dr.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2018)

@Underworld Broker I am tagging at you.



poutanko said:


> It's tempting tho



 Do it.



Mr. Waffles said:


> *don't see the point.*
> There is nothing for me to gain, only something to lose.



 Joy into Xiammes day. Excuse not to post or VM people....basically feel like wormo 

@Firaea


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> No one likes to lose – even pathological gamblers. And yet they keep on betting. If the house always wins, why roll the dice again? People addicted to gambling frequently report that, despite losses stacking up, the buzz keeps bringing them back to the card table or slot machine.
> 
> “I wanted to gamble all the time,” one former addict recalled to . “I loved it — I loved that high I felt.”
> 
> ...



you should put it all on black like black panther or else ur racist

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Tl;dr.



the murderer is you?


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> If I wasn’t a luckerdog and lost my PM privileges you would be hosting my Vanilla Game now.


What if she loses hers too? 



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Which prize would you go for?


Nothing in particular. I'm more curious to know which one I will lose if I join

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> the murderer is you?



I'm innocence.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 19, 2018)

poutanko said:


> What if she loses hers too?
> 
> Nothing in particular. I'm more curious to know which one I will lose if I join


I didn't/wont gamble  knowing my luck I'd get moderated posts

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

If Xiammes had some unique prizes, I'd consider it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

poutanko said:


> What if she loses hers too?



betting is haram in Hindu or whatever religion she practices i forget

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> Joy into Xiammes day. Excuse not to post or VM people....basically feel like wormo



> joy into Xiamess day

Can't say I care.

> excuse not to post or VM people

I need an excuse for that ?
Lol.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

Melodie said:


> I didn't/wont gamble  knowing my luck I'd get moderated posts



> implying you would even notice that

Have a funny.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> ... wait a minute... weren't you rating sealed...
> 
> so the one who has been deleting ratings isn't ava...
> 
> THE MURDERER IS YOU



OMG lost at it at the conan gif.

Use that in mafia games.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> betting is haram in Hindu or whatever religion she practices i forget


None.


----------



## Melodie (Feb 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > implying you would even notice that
> 
> Have a funny.


You're right..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

what’s the Muslim version of mafia play like


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

Allahfather

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

>instead of Vanilla town the players are bombs instead 

HAHAHA FUCK I NEED TO HOST THIS


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

that’s probably extremely insensitive of me


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Melodie said:


> I didn't/wont gamble  knowing my luck I'd get moderated posts


You call yourself a mafia veteran, and yet don't have a crippling gambling addiction...

Just do it!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

then again if u take offense to that then I don’t care you’re a soft piece of shit and also kill urself


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

but just don’t kill anyone else


----------



## Melodie (Feb 19, 2018)

Gonna copy paste baconbits role as serial killer?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> that’s probably extremely insensitive of me



Regardless of whether it is, or isn't, host it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> then again if u take offense to that then I don’t care you’re a soft piece of shit and also kill urself


HAHAHAA

woah man, it's 2018, not 2008.

chill


delete this


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> No one likes to lose – even pathological gamblers. And yet they keep on betting. If the house always wins, why roll the dice again? People addicted to gambling frequently report that, despite losses stacking up, the buzz keeps bringing them back to the card table or slot machine.
> 
> “I wanted to gamble all the time,” one former addict recalled to . “I loved it — I loved that high I felt.”
> 
> ...



 I was not gambling. I was throwing privileges away for a month.



Mr. Waffles said:


> > joy into Xiamess day
> 
> Can't say I care.
> 
> ...



 To Join me then?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> Do it.


Okay I'll try once 
Where's the thread?


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Host it, make Aries a player.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

I hate and love my avatar.


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Like does the girl in my avy have any deep thoughts?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Okay I'll try once
> Where's the thread?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

or is she a XXX doll posting dolled up pictures for likes feedbacks.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Okay I'll try once
> Where's the thread?





 Just do the one role and make someone make you a good html thing....like @RemChu because he is artistic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> To Join me then?



To join you in what though ?
Not posting ?
Not VM'ing ?


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

I would do stuff to her face though. 

so

c'est la vie


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

*Caliph*
*Prophet*
*Imam*
*Mujahid x 10 *

*Apostate*
*Kafir*
*Israeli*

*Dhimmi*

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Like does the girl in my avy have any deep thoughts?





RemChu said:


> or is she a XXX doll posting dolled up pictures for likes feedbacks.





RemChu said:


> I would do stuff to her face though.
> 
> so
> 
> c'est la vie



Glad I can't see it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

This game will be called...

Jihadfia.

(Roles subject to change, slightly.)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> *Caliph*
> *Prophet*
> *Imam*
> *Mujahid x 10 *
> ...



Make it happen. 
You know you want to.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 19, 2018)

Test: Moderated


----------



## Melodie (Feb 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> *Caliph*
> *Prophet*
> *Imam*
> *Mujahid x 10 *
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

Reznor said:


> Test: Deleted


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> *Caliph*
> *Prophet*
> *Imam*
> *Mujahid x 10 *
> ...



In b4

you are on a wanted list IRL.

[HASHTAG]#religionofpeace[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

> Test: Test

Clearly, it's a test.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Hahah we can't host that.

Going to be targeted.


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

FBI will track this site if you host that game on this site.


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

The agent of chaos in me wants to play it though sooo bbbaaaaaaad.


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

I can't breathe.

so funny.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

i don’t give a darn
im posting the signups tomorrow
game will start in March


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> FBI will track this site if you host that game on this site.



Netherlands, fuck yeah.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> FBI will track this site if you host that game on this site.


Didn't something kinda similar happen years ago regarding mafia. Idk what was the reasoning or what it was about though


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Fuck, I'm probably on a watch list for saying that.

Oh boi.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

I'm deleting my posts ,  I will have no part of this.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

The fictional character Waffles most closely resembles is Archduke Lewis. dont @ me


----------



## Melodie (Feb 19, 2018)

>actually deleted it


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Melodie said:


> >actually deleted it[/QUOTE


I'm traveling to Israel this summer.

Not jinxing the trip. :karma


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Fuck, I'm probably on a watch list for saying that.
> 
> Oh boi.



If that gets you on a watch list, then I'm probably already on there. 



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> The fictional character Waffles most closely resembles is Archduke Lewis. dont @ me



@Benedict Cumberzatch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Shame on you all who will sign up for that game.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I'm traveling to Israel this summer.
> 
> Not jinxing the trip. :karma





i might be going there this summer.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

I think in July or August


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> i might be going there this summer.


I'm going from like mid july to early august ish*

you?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> If that gets you on a watch list, then I'm probably already on there.
> 
> 
> 
> @Benedict Cumberzatch



does you disagees with me


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I'm going from like mid july to mid august
> 
> you?



spooky ninja'd you. i'm scared.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Shame on you all who will sign up for that game.



I have no shame.
Only indifference.


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Oh shit cruise?

We might meet each other.

wtf


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> does you disagees with me



I don't even know who that is lol.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Oh shit cruise?
> 
> We might meet each other.
> 
> wtf



R.I.P. Remchu.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

I plan to see a live belly dancer, I want that sooooooo bad.

like

I love belly dancers right now. 

I love the way the belly moves, and the hip wiggles to the beat of the drum.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Oh shit cruise?
> 
> We might meet each other.
> 
> wtf





It's not a cruise.  I was invited there for a family friend's bar mitzvah. I've never been.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> To join you in what though ?
> Not posting ?
> Not VM'ing ?



 Not....rating? You do not seem to be a big fan of that.



Mr. Waffles said:


> > Test: Test
> 
> Clearly, it's a test.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

FUCK IT ILL POST SIGNUPS NOW


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I don't even know who that is lol.


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> It's not a cruise.  I was invited there for a family friend's bar mitzvah. I've never been.




Aw oh well. 

We could have had an awkward nf date.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Aw oh well.
> 
> We could have had an awkward nf date.



your cruise might stop somewhere near me


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> Not....rating? You do not seem to be a big fan of that.



Have you seen WW's optimistic ratings ?
Or DDL's old ratings ?



MAD said:


> FUCK IT ILL POST SIGNUPS NOW






Is that from The Promised Neverland ?


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Have you seen WW's optimistic ratings ?
> Or DDL's old ratings ?
> 
> 
> ...



You said you were up to date.


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

Wish me luck guys


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Melodie (Feb 19, 2018)

No spoilers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Have you seen WW's optimistic ratings ?
> Or DDL's old ratings ?



 No. Then you might give up making threads....you do not seem to do that....at all....ever.....anymore.

 And shut up


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

poutanko said:


> @Mr. Waffles



I... don't get it. >.>



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You said you were up to date.



I am.
Do you think I remember every panel ?
Or every fodder character ?
Like hell no.
This ain't Naruto.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2018)

Melodie said:


> No spoilers



 Agree rating. If I get spoiled I will drop it.


----------



## Melodie (Feb 19, 2018)

You mean you remember every Naruto panel?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I... don't get it. >.>
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 da fuck you on about? LEWIS is the main baddie for the new arc.


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Why is it so badly drawn.

The depiction of the black lady in early chapters triggered me too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

Melodie said:


> You mean you remember every Naruto panel?



ah yes, in panel 37, volume 80, what a great shading effect

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I... don't get it. >.>


Reply to your rep


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Why is it so badly drawn.
> 
> The depiction of the black lady in early chapters triggered me too.



 Spoiler tag.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Why is it so badly drawn.
> 
> The depiction of the black lady in early chapters triggered me too.



Sometimes the art is good; sometimes it's very bad. I don't quite understand. I think the artist wanted to do conceptual drawings for monsters and scenery and somehow got roped into doing humans.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

Melodie said:


> You mean you remember every Naruto panel?



Yes. 

no.





Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> da fuck you on about? LEWIS is the main baddie for the new arc.



Oh... >.>


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Fuck I want to kiss my avy like that cringey neckbeard kissed his car.
_
IF I EVER DO THAT_

legit killing myself. :edgey :wad


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Reply to your rep



Oh... okay. >.>


<.<


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

If I stop posting you guys will know why.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

@RemChu why don't you tweet her


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @RemChu why don't you tweet her


How did you find this lol?

Is she west coast, I'll legit dm her to pose for me naked or something.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

her kanji is weird. 出水 isn't normally pronounced demizu.


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

[HASHTAG]#Noshame[/HASHTAG]  [HASHTAG]#Model4menude[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

OHhhhh

the mangaka for neverland

ehhh


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> No. Then you might give up making threads....you do not seem to do that....at all....ever.....anymore.
> 
> And shut up



> make threads

I only made 2 threads in all my years here and neither were ever seen by non-staff lol.


----------



## Melodie (Feb 19, 2018)

Rem


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Like her illustrations are good, just uh other times the characters are depicted bloby. It's ok for the kids since kids are fucking weird proportions but yeah.

I'm not talking to her .... >_> 

Unless I'm better than her I'm not going to talk shit to her directly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> OHhhhh
> 
> the mangaka for neverland
> 
> ehhh



ohhh you were talking about your avatar LOL. i'll try to find your avatar. but yeah, the artist for promised - her twitter has some good stuff. i don't get what's up with her patchy art in the series


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> If I stop posting you guys will know why.


Wad went quiet already, soon it will be your turn

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Rem


Are you available to model? Here's my card *hands bizniz card* 

I need a bizniz card irl.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

pou can't play mafia. pou can't PM

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> ohhh you were talking about your avatar LOL. i'll try to find your avatar. but yeah, the artist for promised - her twitter has some good stuff. i don't get what's up with her patchy art in the series


I have her instagram.

but yeah doubt she is silly enough to meet up like that to get %&$* silly. 

not happening lo.. l

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> pou can't play mafia. pou can't PM


_*G A M E  O V E R *_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> pou can't play mafia. pou can't PM


That's all?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

does she even have a twitter

Link removed

CHECKING


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Yo did the FBI take down @MAD
he was suppose to post the allah game.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

Melodie said:


> That's all?



She only went for 1 die.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)



Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > make threads
> 
> I only made 2 threads in all my years here and neither were ever seen by non-staff lol.



 So d it....do it....do it....please?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

wow people actually have a forum where they bad mouth social media stars

https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net...roah_90.JPG/revision/latest?cb=20171120023401


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

_*Breaking NEWS*_

I'm a gay man and gay journalist for CNN. The DEEP STATE took down @MAD for posting a mafia game.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

I'm probably gonna get day 1'd being a gay man in that game.

yup.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> _*Breaking NEWS*_
> 
> I'm a gay man and gay journalist for CNN. The DEEP STATE took down @MAD for posting a mafia game.



 Funny rating


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

Bye bye PM


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

But I want to play mafia


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

good now nobody can flirt with my waifu 


good night all

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

Jump first think later
Now what


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

whose dupe


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Jump first think later
> Now what



You have to hope the host will make a QT for you and send it via rep

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> wow people actually have a forum where they bad mouth social media stars
> 
> https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net...roah_90.JPG/revision/latest?cb=20171120023401


FUCK HER LIPS ARE FAKE

the top lip yeah she colors that in she has thin lips....




would still eat her Wendy's frosty though.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

poutanko said:


> But I want to play mafia



@Platinum 
Pou can no longer receive PMs.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> Funny rating


Join the Allah game.

be 

_blessed ? _


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> FUCK HER LIPS ARE FAKE
> 
> the top lip yeah she colors that in she has thin lips....
> 
> ...



this is a really cute pic, ngl


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

@Melodie use your magic to save me

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> this is a really cute pic, ngl



That's what I was looking at , top part looks a bit odd.

but yeah she's adorable in a weird Clown, Wendy's , Ooompa Looompa wabba dee doo way.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

That dead look in her eyes is endearing too.

Like she took a handful of pills and that is why she dresses in bright as fuck colors.


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Why am I bagging on her looks if I like her looks. 



terrible.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Join the Allah game.
> 
> be
> 
> _blessed ? _



 I do not have access to pm



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> this is a really cute pic, ngl



 Looks really really....doll like.


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You have to hope the host will make a QT for you and send it via rep





Mr. Waffles said:


> @Platinum
> Pou can no longer receive PMs.


Don't lose hope my friends, Discord-sama will save the day

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

She sucks in her nose or changed her nose ....


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Don't lose hope my friends, Discord-sama will save the day



Oh yeah Aries helped out a player using discord. 

Gl.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Fucking look at her 


Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuh


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

The attack on titan Mangaka he can't draw people well at all.

His buildings and everything else is good.

and companies didnt want to run his manga because of his drawing skill, yet look at him now.

Amazing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

but, you would think, since drawing so much his depiction of human figure/ style there would improve....

I don't get that part.

or he would work on the fundamentals to improve that.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> I do not have access to pm
> 
> 
> 
> Looks really really....doll like.



It's because that pic is so symmetrical


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

His style has not changed and very much stays the same. 

Meanwhile other mangaka seem to do leaps and bounds with their art the further they go, they change the style a bit, improve.

Like uh Kubo's shit gets sorta samey in the faces but his characters are beautiful, beautiful cross hatching.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> The attack on titan Mangaka he can't draw people well at all.
> 
> His buildings and everything else is good.
> 
> ...



I thought SJ refused his work because it was too dark and disturbing; they didn't think it'd resonate with the age group. then it became a hit... hence why they took the risk with promised neverland. but yes, his initial art wasn't that good


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I thought SJ refused his work because it was too dark and disturbing; they didn't think it'd resonate with the age group. then it became a hit... hence why they took the risk with promised neverland. but yes, his initial art wasn't that good


I saw an interview he gave, 

he said because of the drawing ability they turned him away.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

His story telling and story so far, I love it. It's good. 

He is one of my favorite story tellers right now, enough weird and unique stuff going on, didn't take forever to reach conclusions like in other mangas. Still focused.


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

favorite for japanese manga stuff....

Manga pacing is weird.....?

Like I don't know.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 19, 2018)

Tfw I wanna gamble but I don't wanna lose my ability to reply in pms because of the judge convo

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

but as a creator I've never had to write a big story yet, but If I did I would give myself a clear end goal. A mission statement for the story and the characters. 

Like I don't like how these mangas start and they have no clear direction where they are going and you end up with shippuden or bleach type of shit.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

@Melodie casually strolling down the streets


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Tfw I wanna gamble but I don't wanna lose my ability to reply in pms because of the judge convo



what judge thing? the awards?



RemChu said:


> but as a creator I've never had to write a big story yet, but If I did I would give myself a clear end goal. A mission statement for the story and the characters.
> 
> Like I don't like how these mangas start and they have no clear direction where they are going and you end up with shippuden or bleach type of shit.



that's why you work with an author. significantly reduces the work load for both of you. but then again, work schedule in japan sucks and is not the same elsewhere.


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Looks like Psycho Jenny from Devilman.


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> what judge thing? the awards?
> 
> 
> 
> that's why you work with an author. significantly reduces the work load for both of you. but then again, work schedule in japan sucks and is not the same elsewhere.



Yeah, I'd rather be the drawer and have a writer. 

Or write my story beforehand then get to drawing.

I'll do a webcomic.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Yeah, I'd rather be the drawer and have a writer.
> 
> Or write my story beforehand then get to drawing.
> 
> I'll do a webcomic.



I didn't see you offering friendly criticism for Icegaze


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Tfw I wanna gamble but I don't wanna lose my ability to reply in pms because of the judge convo


Invite other judges to gamble too 
Higher chance you guys need a QT


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

If you play mafia and _dont_ gamble, gtfo


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> what judge thing? the awards?



Yep ~



poutanko said:


> Invite other judges to gamble too
> Higher chance you guys need a QT



Think Didi gambled already LOL
They have my discord name and I told them I'm gonna gamble anyways if we don't finish till end of February


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

reznor has a new tier in his column. something wicked this way come


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 19, 2018)

@Superman don't worry, I'll go for a big avy soon-ish, gotta roll some dice

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Yep ~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you waiting for then? 
Just do it

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Superman don't worry, I'll go for a big avy soon-ish, gotta roll some dice



don't do it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

poutanko said:


> What are you waiting for then?
> Just do it





Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> don't do it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> don't do it



Why not


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> reznor has a new tier in his column. something wicked this way come


Nothing scary.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

Do it  
Do it 
Do it 


Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> don't do it


You need to enjoy your life more

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

Wolfieeeee!!!


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why not



Is big avatar three rolls? a lot of punishments. pou only had one dice. she can't act all bold and courageous


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Nothing scary.



NEW REP SYSTEM COMINGGGG


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 19, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Wolfieeeee!!!


 

hey pouchii

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> NEW REP SYSTEM COMINGGGG


Maybe this time it will be in billions


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> NEW REP SYSTEM COMINGGGG


It's unrelated to that,  2018 should be a big year

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Maybe this time it will be in billions

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Is big avatar three rolls? a lot of punishments. pou only had one dice. she can't act all bold and courageous


I rarely bet. Too scared rolling more than once

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> It's unrelated to that,  2018 should be a big year



informative x2


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

> A prophet. Not THE prophet. I don't want to get beheaded.



I can't breathe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 19, 2018)

This smiley is cute

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

poutanko said:


> I rarely bet. Too scared rolling more than once



But you're willing to nudge UB into rolling three dice? some friend you are.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> informative x2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>



now how about you slide into my dm and send me some pics of you at that beach vacation


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> now how about you slide into my dm and send me some pics of you at that beach vacation

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Is big avatar three rolls? a lot of punishments. pou only had one dice. she can't act all bold and courageous



I have nothing to lose, if it wasn't for the judge convo I would've joined already, haha 

Think losing the ability to rate posts is the only thing that would bother me hmmm

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>



That was code. You failed the test.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> That was code. You failed the test.


No you failed. 


If you want my nudes just ask, don't need code.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I have nothing to lose, if it wasn't for the judge convo I would've joined already, haha
> 
> Think losing the ability to rate posts is the only thing that would bother me hmmm



Just enter it. Maybe you will get extremely lucky and be 

no rating
no repping
no thread making


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> No you failed.
> 
> 
> If you want my nudes just ask, don't need code.



Do you have nude beaches where you live?


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Do you have nude beaches where you live?


No idea never been to a beach

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> But you're willing to nudge UB into rolling three dice? some friend you are.


Can't help it. She wants the big avy so

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> No idea never been to a beach


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


>


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


>


What is it with you? Do you want to see Wolfie in bikini or something?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 19, 2018)

Don't gamble UB, I resisted the temptation as well!


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

poutanko said:


> What is it with you? Do you want to see Wolfie in bikini or something?



No, now I am upset that he's never been to a beach. saddens me


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

Didi said:


> Don't gamble UB, I resisted the temptation as well!


Just roll it once ~ 
You know you want it


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

Didi said:


> Don't gamble UB, I resisted the temptation as well!



what would you have rolled for? why didn't you ask ava 'let me burn through 200 points' lon when he was handing out everything?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Just roll it once ~
> You know you want it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 19, 2018)

Sent you some pics Zatch


----------



## Didi (Feb 19, 2018)

probably the html title


and ava already gave me sparkles for my birthday

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 4, Guests: 62)
...62

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Sent you some pics Zatch







Didi said:


> probably the html title
> 
> 
> and ava already gave me sparkles for my birthday



you should have asked for html while you were at it. he was in a very generous mood: ended giving up the remainder (30?) to someone lol


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 19, 2018)

Are my nudes that popular


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

White Wolf, can Didi have my one week html from the valentine's contest? i donate to him.


----------



## Didi (Feb 19, 2018)

nah man I don't want it that badly, if I did I would've gambled


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 19, 2018)

It's a pity guests can't see images 


WW's nudes (will delete before the man gets me)

*Spoiler*: __ 









NSFW

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Just enter it. Maybe you will get extremely lucky and be
> 
> no rating
> no repping
> no thread making



No rating - I actually like rating posts
No repping - don't mind it
No thread making - I don't make threads 
Posts getting moderated - dunno about that
No Pm - I'm on mafia break, don't need pms atm except the judge convo
No VM - I don't write on profiles often anyways

I don't think I'm lucky enough

Reactions: Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 4, Guests: 62)
> ...62


FBI

@MAD you blew it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Or it's uh goodbye head time.


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> FBI
> 
> @MAD you blew it.


NOOOOOOOoooooo @MAD @RemChu


----------



## poutanko (Feb 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Or it's uh goodbye head time.


Farewell my friend


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 19, 2018)

I'll hide broki and bunny since they're smol, rest of you

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Yeah maybe we triggered some sort of surveillance. 

Hi FBI , I would like to be part of your black ops psychic programs/ X-files


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Watch this end up on news site, the fact you made this game @MAD
....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Feb 19, 2018)

Someone reply to the people on my timeline on my behalf

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 19, 2018)

The FBI again, huh


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> again


0.0 


Girl,  what the hell you do

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

>the mafia section mod isn’t aware of the FBI meme from years ago

smh.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 19, 2018)

And here I thought it'd be something actually interesting. 

rip


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> >the mafia section mod isn’t aware of the FBI meme from years ago
> 
> smh.



What's this FBI meme ? 
I forgot...

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Lew (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 19, 2018)

what FBI meme?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 19, 2018)

Jk jk 

I think Tiger and RemChu told us a while ago about it


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 19, 2018)

lawlz


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 19, 2018)

If Waffles doesn't remember it didn't happen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> If Waffles doesn't remember it didn't happen.

Reactions: Old 3


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 19, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> If Waffles doesn't remember it didn't happen.


Have an agree


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Have an agree

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

The long and short of it is back when the mods had a hate boner for mafia in 2012 one of the reasons for the crackdown on us is that apparently Tazmo was getting notified by the FBI because they were worried that ‘Mafia’ on NF was a real life organized crime syndicate

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> The long and short of it is back when the mods had a hate boner for mafia in 2012 one of the reasons for the crackdown on us is that apparently Tazmo was getting notified by the FBI because they were worried that ‘Mafia’ on NF was a real life organized crime syndicate



> 2012

Explains why I don't remember it.
Those days be hazy.
Sounds familiar though.
But mostly the "mods had a hate boner for mafia" part.
Mods were ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 19, 2018)

I remember the staff hate towards mafia which was really ridiculous, so the latter isn't surprising I guess.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

>were


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> >were



Yes, were.
They still horrible in some ways (you know which), but there is improvement.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Yes, were.
> They still horrible in some ways (you know which), but there is improvement.



Have an optimistic.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 19, 2018)

I am improvement

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> Have an optimistic.



Have a pessimistic.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

but for real, did we use to have 62 guests? i can't remember.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> but for real, did we use to have 62 guests? i can't remember.



It's just the FBI, don't worry about it.
They'll go away soon.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 19, 2018)

The thread's being indexed by Australian something or another I guess. Looked at the guest IPs and they're all AU


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 19, 2018)

Wow, it's so active in here 



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> No, now I am upset that he's never been to a beach. saddens me



Did you lose a bet for your avy or are you just really creative? 

Happy Presidents day

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 19, 2018)

Wow, rep bot fixed me


----------



## Didi (Feb 19, 2018)

oh my god this fucking newbie game it's so obvious who the scum are, pls

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> The thread's being indexed by Australian something or another I guess. Looked at the guest IPs and they're all AU



Maybe it's Nighty's bot army. 


Didi said:


> oh my god this fucking newbie game it's so obvious who the scum are, pls


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Wow, it's so active in here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wad came up with the name and the avatar


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Maybe it's Nighty's bot army.


Perhaps, perhaps 

I should tinker more with the options, but it's kinda irrelevant.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 19, 2018)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> No on public nudity. Not all bodies are meant to be seen without clothes...


Don't you think that would make people want to get in better shape though?


Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Wad came up with the name and the avatar


Well, it's pretty good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Superman don't worry, I'll go for a big avy soon-ish, gotta roll some dice



 I approve of this.



Underworld Broker said:


>

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 19, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Don't you think that would make people want to get in better shape though?


Maybe but most likely they would say that this racist or some other stuff like this lol


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 19, 2018)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> Maybe but most likely they would say that this racist or some other stuff like this lol



Fatcist?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

what are you making for dinner tonight, chef boyardidi

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Fatcist?



why you rating my post funny? didi is an excellent chef


----------



## Aries (Feb 19, 2018)

Switched Megaman to Sega side via Megaman: The Wily Wars game to give it more Star power and added Crono from Chrono trigger to Nintendo side. I feel this is a pretty good Anti-town. Im saving Pokemon/Fire emblem characters for the handheld console wars between Nintendo and Playstation in the 3rd installment.

*Nintendo Mafia*
1: Bowser
2: King K. Rool
3: Ridley
4: Star Wolf
5: Porky/Gygas

*Sega Mafia*
1: Dr. Eggman
2: Dr. Wily
3: Shadow the Hedgehog
4: Maleficent/Mizabel
5: Reala

*Super Indie*
Master Hand

*Indie *
Wario


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> why you rating my post funny? didi is an excellent chef


Because of "chef boyardidi"

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 19, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Fatcist?


Make sure you trademark this, ok?


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 19, 2018)

Fatcist


----------



## Aries (Feb 19, 2018)

After doing some research found out Darkstalkers was in the Sega Saturn. And Strider was in the genesis. Adding Felicia and Morrigan to the game

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 19, 2018)

hello lovely people and vasto

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Didi (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> what are you making for dinner tonight, chef boyardidi




nothing cuz still sick
I heated up some frozen paella tho but I can barely stomach it down


which sucks
cuz I do feel hungry
just also no appetite at the same time

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 19, 2018)

Didi said:


> nothing cuz still sick
> I heated up some frozen paella tho but I can barely stomach it down
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have that horrible flu this season?


----------



## Didi (Feb 19, 2018)

I dunno it doesn't feel like a flu

I'm just 
super lethargic in the morning
super lethargic in the evening

and kinda nauseous all day


but somehow more okay during the afternoon dunno why

gonna see a doc if it lasts a couple more days

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

Didi said:


> nothing cuz still sick
> I heated up some frozen paella tho but I can barely stomach it down
> 
> 
> ...





Didi said:


> I dunno it doesn't feel like a flu
> 
> I'm just
> super lethargic in the morning
> ...


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

check

lack of sleep check

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> check
> 
> lack of sleep check




fuck off mate, despite the NF image I put on I don't actually drink all the time, and I've been getting good sleep lately


excessive caffeine use is a true one tho

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

Didi said:


> fuck off mate, despite the NF image I put on I don't actually drink all the time, and I've been getting good sleep lately
> 
> 
> excessive caffeine use is a true one tho



I love me some caffeine. Do you drink espresso in your drip coffee or what?


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I love me some caffeine. Do you drink espresso in your drip coffee or what?


I can't get over your avy and name 
Please keep it forever

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

*Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 2, Guests: 62)*



*BREAKING NEWS*
@Laix is a FBI informant or FBI Agent.

makes sense. 

More News at 11.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 19, 2018)

What are they gunna see? Ava trolling?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 19, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Saw Black Panther today. Was pretty good.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


This doesn't surprise me.



MAD said:


> yea same i have to wait til this weekend cuz a friend is treating me
> 
> also
> 
> are u ready to hate english some more



We're all a bit crazy around here.



RemChu said:


> I'm doing this since I'm a son of Odin


The song/video I posted above is how I define you in my head RemChu. Weirdly, you're the only exception I can think of to my dislike for major name changes Blacksmoke.



RemChu said:


> He looks like a kid on his fucking birthday.
> 
> except covered in blood.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 19, 2018)

@Tiger Him and Shuri were my faves.


----------



## Laix (Feb 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> *Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 2, Guests: 62)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*MI5 but yes

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 19, 2018)

I'm starting to feel better, hope it carries into tomorrow


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 19, 2018)

Didi said:


> I'm starting to feel better, hope it carries into tomorrow


eat soup -- good


----------



## Shiny (Feb 19, 2018)

Just noticed erik killmonger actor (villain in black panther) is the human torch on that garbage fantastic four of 2015, the dude improved so much


----------



## Didi (Feb 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> eat soup -- good




yeah I was actually planning on buying some more fruit and soup tomorrow

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Didi (Feb 19, 2018)

gonna sleep now


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 19, 2018)

night night diddle


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

I want the throne!


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

I want the throne!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

king of the ashes


----------



## Shiny (Feb 19, 2018)

Just finished my first wax teeth

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Just finished my first wax teeth


post da pics boy, I wanna see dem fangs


----------



## Tiger (Feb 19, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Just noticed erik killmonger actor (villain in black panther) is the human torch on that garbage fantastic four of 2015, the dude improved so much

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Shiny (Feb 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> post da pics boy, I wanna see dem fangs






It was my first one ok?

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Shiny said:


> It was my first one ok?


Look I don't got dental insurance, If I fly down to Brazil....hook me up with cheap dental work? I need cleaning brah.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Feb 19, 2018)

Sure thing breh


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Aight, we go to whore your house after.

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 19, 2018)

Actually from what I hear we have some pretty good dental care here. My city has one of the best unis in the world for it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Cool I can get all my oral needs met in Brazil.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Legit argued with my sister for like 30 mins over Black Panther.

*Spoiler*: __ 




She sees Killmonger as evil/ straight bad.

I thought he had a "noble" motivation and was well written villain. ~_~

She was like, killing and stuff don't make it right, I was like well it's just karma for the imperialism and oppression. 

hahaha







Of course I stand with the rebel/ anti hero.


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

My sister a slave to the system.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 19, 2018)

He has a noble reason to want to do things but his his goals are nothing moral.

He wants to create a black empire not an equal one. And his his proposed means are pretty violent. It would likely cause WW3.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiny (Feb 19, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Actually from what I hear we have some pretty good dental care here. My city has one of the best unis in the world for it.




it is, specially because you can get it for free (good luck waiting for it) and dental school is 5 years of focus on it so you get tons of experience, a lot of countries do a pre med for like 2 years and the rest 2-3 years are the dental one.

Its funny because around 12% of the population has no teeths and half of it never brush their teeth


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

WE WERE KINGS!


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

I can't breathe


----------



## Shiny (Feb 19, 2018)

Remchu

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 19, 2018)

Shiny said:


> it is, specially because you can get it for free (good luck waiting for it) and dental school is 5 years of focus on it so you get tons of experience, a lot of countries do a pre med for like 2 years and the rest 2-3 years are the dental one.
> 
> Its funny because around 12% of the population has no teeths and half of it never brush their teeth



My city (Bauru) is so full of dentists it's a plague. There is a clinic every block.

Don't come here if you want to make money.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shiny (Feb 19, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> My city (Bauru) is so full of dentists it's a plague. There is a clinic every block.
> 
> Don't come here if you want to make money.




Yea big cities are only an option when you have a name or a family clinic, countryside is the solution, i know terrible dentists and doctors that make a lot of money there


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

I payed like 1.95 for the movie btw.


Member card ftw.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 19, 2018)

I had an uncle who was a cardiologist. Be probably researched far an wide for a city with a drought of cardiologists because he settled down in the mjddle of nowhere.

I heard he was kind of bad too. But he was rich.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I had an uncle who was a cardiologist. Be probably researched far an wide for a city with a drought of cardiologists because he settled down in the mjddle of nowhere.
> 
> I heard he was kind of bad too. But he was rich.


Smart usage of supply and demand.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Me before black panther :



Me after:


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

I went in with zero expectations, bored.

came out hyped as

f
u
c
k
.


fuck you marvel
that was awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiny (Feb 19, 2018)

Black panther 


I only got annoyed by the scene after credit and the other scene after the other credits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 19, 2018)

I was very impressed by the plot.

But the climax and action was a little

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Black panther
> 
> 
> I only got annoyed by the scene after credit and the other scene after the other credits


I didn't stay for the after after credit.

what was it ?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I didn't stay for the after after credit.
> 
> what was it ?




*Spoiler*: __ 



#1 is BP and co. making a speech at the UN meeting about how they will share technology to the world. Some random white leader makes a snarky comment about how they have nothing to share. BP giggles and the scene ends.

#2 shows Bucky waking up in a Wakanda tent and meeting BP's sister.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh so the "another broken white boy for us to fix"


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 19, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It probably means they used Wakanda magical medicine to fix Bucky's mind control thing.

Conveniently in time for the next alien invasion by a galactic overlord.


----------



## Melodie (Feb 19, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Am I the only one that thought the technology was a bit over the top considering it is marvel universe. Yes it is the most advanced nation, but it still eclipses Thor's by a wide margin

Not really a spoiler, but yeah.


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Vibranium is basically cocoa butter.


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Shiny (Feb 19, 2018)

Stark>>


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

by cocoa butter, i mean

black people use it for everything.

Prevents Skin Dryness and Peeling. ...
Heals Chapped Lips. ...
Fights Signs of Aging. ...
Soothes Burns, Rashes and Infections. ...
Helps Treat Mouth Sores. ...
Makes a Great Shaving Cream. ...
Helps Improve Heart Health. ...
Raises Immunity.


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

French pop is so goood ~

barely follow what he is saying but 

ah it sounds nice


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

i am very excite for muslim march

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Shizune (Feb 19, 2018)

l0l wow i'm still waiting on this nicki album

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 19, 2018)

it's honestly surreal at this point

this time last year I was 110% certain the album would be out by July 2017

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> it's honestly surreal at this point
> 
> this time last year I was 110% certain the album would be out by July 2017


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> it's honestly surreal at this point
> 
> this time last year I was 110% certain the album would be out by July 2017


----------



## Shizune (Feb 19, 2018)

imagine if the album comes and it's just not that good

imagine if my hair follicles are still intact on my head

if you don't think I'll kill myself, you're wrong


----------



## Shizune (Feb 19, 2018)

wow imagine being a George RR Martin fan and waiting on the last ASOIAF book


----------



## Santí (Feb 19, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Y
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That's because they don't actually have science


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> wow imagine being a George RR Martin fan and waiting on the last ASOIAF book


You mean waiting for the second to last.

Doesn't bug me much to be honest. So many other games, movies, books, etc. to keep occupied with. I have accepted that A Dream of Spring is just that, a dream. Winds of Winter though is a possibility and since I have always expected Stannis to die during TWOW, if that is the last book published I can be satisfied with having been able to read his end at least.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 19, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> You mean waiting for the second to last.
> 
> Doesn't bug me much to be honest. So many other games, movies, books, etc. to keep occupied with. I have accepted that A Dream of Spring is just that, a dream. Winds of Winter though is a possibility and since I have always expected Stannis to die during TWOW, if that is the last book published I can be satisfied with having been able to read his end at least.



That's a shame because _A Dream of Spring _is one of the most flawless titles I've ever heard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

@C A N T I this is where we post about whatever


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)



Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @C A N T I this is where we post about whatever



minus a few things

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A I Z E N (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @C A N T I this is where we post about whatever


So this is a safe haven for me too refer to others as plebians, jabronis, goobers, kooks and dumb?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> So this is a safe haven for me too refer to others as plebians, jabronis, goobers, kooks and dumb?



RIP Canti and his shitposting. He lasted three minutes before Xiammes took his posts away


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

wow we really did have 64 fbi agents watching this thread


----------



## A I Z E N (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> RIP Canti and his shitposting. He lasted three minutes before Xiammes took his posts away


Legends never die!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

I thought it were only 62

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I thought it were only 62



I think it reached 64 at one moment, but two more or less doesn't make much of a difference, you pedant.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

ive said a lot worse things on the internet and the fuzz still hasnt come for me np

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> ive said a lot worse things on the internet and the fuzz still hasnt come for me np



They came after Rem said whatever he deleted lol


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

hello friends

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I think it reached 64 at one moment, but two more or less doesn't make much of a difference, you pedant.



Zatch, I think you're hiding smth from us and I bet you had smth to do with the FBI checking our thread 

What you're saying seems like an excuse and you probably scumslipped, who were the other 2 FBI agents?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

o shi waddup


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Zatch, I think you're hiding smth from us and I bet you had smth to do with the FBI checking our thread
> 
> What you're saying seems like an excuse and you probably scumslipped, who were the other 2 FBI agents?



 i can't betray my government

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

how sad to be tasked as an fbi agent to infiltrate this forum.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> o shi waddup


how have you been wad? we haven't talked in awhile


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> how have you been wad? we haven't talked in awhile



hilariously ever since ive namechanged to mad ive been less mad (and more prone to srs posting)

i dont like it


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> hilariously ever since ive namechanged to mad ive been less mad (and more prone to srs posting)
> 
> i dont like it


have you been tagged in threads a lot now?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> hilariously ever since ive namechanged to mad ive been less mad (and more prone to srs posting)
> 
> i dont like it



trinity is  hex girl and she put a spell on you


----------



## Baba (Feb 20, 2018)

@C A N T I What are you posting on my profile? I can't see

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> trinity is  hex girl and she put a spell on you


speaking of trinity, why was she so mad at me last night?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> trinity is  hex girl and she put a spell on you



im immune to that jezebel's maledictions  

i would have long been digested by pelicans had 10% of the mental energy she puts out toward me manifested


----------



## Aries (Feb 20, 2018)

@Platinum I still want to do that host civil war sometime in the future. Though due to also wanting to do Console Wars it was bound to happen that it would mix up. I dont want to use too many of the characters you chose for your game so ive limited them to the ones I really need. 

*Xbox*
1: Master Chief(Halo)-Xbox 
2: Carter-A259(Halo Reach)-Xbox 360
3: Avery Johnson(Halo 2)-Xbox
4: Marcus Fenix(Gears of War)-Xbox 360
5: Conker(Live and Reloaded)-Xbox
6: Anya Stroud (Gears of War 3)-Xbox 360
7: Ryo Hazuki(Shenmue)-Xbox
8: Geralt of Rivera(The Witcher 2)-Xbox 360
9: Ayane(Dead or Alive 3)-Xbox
10: Joanna Dark (Perfect Dark Zero)-Xbox 360
11: Revan(Knights of the Old Republic)-Xbox
12: Alan Wake(Alan Wake)-Xbox 360

*Xbox Mafia*
1: Myrrah-Godmother
2: General Raam
3: Locust Drone
4: Hierarchs
5: Arbitor

*Playstation*
1: Sora(Kingdom Hearts)-PS2
2: Nathan Drake(Uncharted)-PS3
3: Axl (Megaman X Command Mission)-PS2
4: Sackboy(Little Big Planet)-PS3
5: Amataseru(Okami)-PS2
6: Nathan Hale(Resistance)-PS3
7: Jak (Jak and Daxter 2)-PS2
8: Cole Mcgrath (Infamous)-PS3
9: Tidus(Final Fantasy X)-PS2
10: Raiden(Metal Gear Solid 4)-PS3
11: Ratchet (Ratchet and Clank)-PS2
12: Sly Cooper(Sly Cooper 4)-PS3
13: Jin Kazuma(Tekken 4)-PS2

*Playstation Mafia*
1: Zeus
2: Kazuya Mishima
3: Dr. Nefarious
4: BB Corps
5: Sweet Tooth
6:  Helghast Soldier


*Super Indie*
Kratos

_Indie_
Xenmas-*Dead Cultist*
Ellie-*Survivor*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> im immune to that jezebel's maledictions
> 
> i would have long been digested by pelicans had 10% of the mental energy she puts out toward me manifested


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

my patronus tbh


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> my patronus tbh



why would a death eater need a patronus?


----------



## Katou (Feb 20, 2018)

Why did the picture go to jail?


----------



## Baba (Feb 20, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> So this is a safe haven for me too refer to others as plebians, jabronis, goobers, kooks and dumb?


Why are you describing yourself


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> speaking of trinity, why was she so mad at me last night?



because you trolled all the admins who thought the forum was broken but it was really you deleting all the ratings

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 20, 2018)

>feigning ignorance when you were browsing all of it.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> why would a death eater need a patronus?



it’s funny cuz i have a discord server of friends and the user groups are separated by houses and such (the admins are headmaster and the dark lord, lol) 

our bots are dementors

im a ravenclaw that became a death eater 

also my patronus on pottermore is a black mamba


----------



## A I Z E N (Feb 20, 2018)

Baba said:


> @C A N T I What are you posting on my profile? I can't see


I asked why you subbed.

Then i asked if you were ignoring me 'cause you dont love me.

Then said to love me again.


Baba said:


> Why are you describing yourself


You want to go ya lil' sheep bish!


----------



## A I Z E N (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> it’s funny cuz i have a discord server of friends and the user groups are separated by houses and such (the admins are headmaster and the dark lord, lol)
> 
> our bots are dementors
> 
> ...


Mine is also Black Mamba, which basically means were Eskimo brothers.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> it’s funny cuz i have a discord server of friends and the user groups are separated by houses and such (the admins are headmaster and the dark lord, lol)
> 
> our bots are dementors
> 
> ...



henceforth, your sobriquet is death eater pelican. i shall only refer to you as such. 

i heard jk made some more houses for other wizarding schools around the globe, but i haven't looked into them

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> it’s funny cuz i have a discord server of friends and the user groups are separated by houses and such (the admins are headmaster and the dark lord, lol)
> 
> our bots are dementors
> 
> ...


why did u leave cb discord?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> because you trolled all the admins who thought the forum was broken but it was really you deleting all the ratings



i dont like when trinity is mad at me, ill wait until she cools off before talking to her


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Melodie said:


> >feigning ignorance when you were browsing all of it.


i need to go invisible


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

@Priscilla avy game better than mods

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> Mine is also Black Mamba, which basically means were Eskimo brothers.



aye yet im not a slytherin 



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> henceforth, your sobriquet is death eater pelican. i shall only refer to you as such.
> 
> i heard jk made some more houses for other wizarding schools around the globe, but i haven't looked into them



what like irl places?



Ava said:


> why did u leave cb discord?



cant remember at the time
im sure i was rather annoyed by the people posting in it at the time or the attitudes they had

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Priscilla avy game better than mods



is the dude in ur avatar saying "ill fight"


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> aye yet im not a slytherin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



four new houses here:



she's making houses for different magical schools around the globe. i'm laughing so hard. the school in japan's name is literally 'magic place' lol


----------



## Katou (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Priscilla avy game better than mods

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Feb 20, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> I asked why you subbed.
> 
> Then i asked if you were ignoring me 'cause you dont love me.
> 
> Then said to love me again.


1) Reasons
2) No
3) I never stopped loving you 



C A N T I said:


> You want to go ya lil' sheep bish!

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 20, 2018)

Woot
@Melodie  changed avatar


----------



## Katou (Feb 20, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Woot
> @Melodie  changed avatar


you changing would be more shocking

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 20, 2018)

My patronus is python yet I'm a Hufflepuff


----------



## Stelios (Feb 20, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> you changing would be more shocking


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> is the dude in ur avatar saying "ill fight"


 Barking


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

she is a dance goddess. White girl from America best belly dancer I could find. Amazing figure and displays ridiculous control of her core.  And the fact she can keep up with rapid tempos without tiring. She is on another plane.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

Fuck this snowy shit snowing shittily


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

My enthusiasm for belly dancing is on the same level of sin ravens enthusiasm for drag queens. Yall don't get it, it's fucking next level hobby.


----------



## poutanko (Feb 20, 2018)

@Stelios reply to rep: wat  

Does anyone know what happened to Franky? He's gone for more than 2 months


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Does anyone know what happened to Franky? He's gone for more than 2 months


He pulled a SinRaven


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Franky got a life?


----------



## poutanko (Feb 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> He pulled a SinRaven


Sin is still here


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Not necessarily bad thing if you don't log on nf. Probably busy.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Sin is still here


> hype up a game
> disappear for months
> never host the game

He'll be back in a few months, the sooner you forget him the better.


----------



## poutanko (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Not necessarily bad thing if you don't log on nf. Probably busy.


Yea, just want to know 
...where is the FBI? Why are you still here?


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Nf mafia will always be three steps ahead of the FBI. They can't even catch Trump who is a bumbling idiot. I dare the Fbi to come play mafia here and lynch scum day 1.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Nf mafia will always be three steps ahead of the FBI. They can't even catch Trump who is a bumbling idiot. I dare the Fbi to come play mafia here and lynch scum day 1.



*2019*

RemChu was last seen 02/20/2018

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 20, 2018)

I had thought my last name change was around March of last year, yet it apparently was September

So many options for just the K. Kaiba, Kurama, Kujo, Killmonger, Krillin, Kaneda....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

But... Kiba and Kouga are wolves.

Kaiba and Krillin are not


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 20, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> But... Kiba and Kouga are wolves.
> 
> Kaiba and Krillin are not


Stop ruining my jokes dreams! 

When I first changed the K from Kouga to Kiba, I had to rationalize it in my head as Kiba from Wolf's Rain as Kiba is dog related, not wolf. So no way I could stand seeing most of those there.

I do really like WolfPrinceKaiba though as that CotH edit is amazing, it rolls off the tongue nicely and it's just one letter off of Kiba so easy to look at. 

Could also change up the whole name so long as the abbreviation is WPK.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 20, 2018)

poutanko said:


> @Stelios reply to rep: wat
> 
> Does anyone know what happened to Franky? He's gone for more than 2 months



Google python 2.7 or 3.4 you smurf

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

Holy shit Rem did stop posting.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

Hmmm... am i the only Slytherin here?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 20, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Could also change up the whole name so long as the abbreviation is WPK.



Or MPG.
Never forget MPG.


----------



## Katou (Feb 20, 2018)

there are four


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Hmmm... am i the only Slytherin here?



I've never done the pottermore stuff, I don't know what I am

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> I've never done the pottermore stuff, I don't know what I am



You a Hufflepuff.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> I've never done the pottermore stuff, I don't know what I am



Got actually interested in what house i am and had to take the test, i was expecting smth else tbh 

you should try it


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> You a Hufflepuff.




I might be, I am extremely loyal to my friends. But Hufflepuffs are supposed to be hard workers, right? miss me with that shit 

honestly I see a bit of every house in me



Underworld Broker said:


> Got actually interested in what house i am and had to take the test, i was expecting smth else tbh
> 
> you should try it




I will sometime, I'm actually a huge potterhead and have always wanted to do it just never took the time


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

Just did it. Got Gryffindor.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Just did it. Got Gryffindor.



That was extremely obvious tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Got actually interested in what house i am and had to take the test, i was expecting smth else tbh
> 
> you should try it



Slytherin?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> I will sometime, I'm actually a huge potterhead and have always wanted to do it just never took the time



Tfw you have to register to pottermore ..... huge turn off, i hate registering anywhere

the test doesnt take that long though 



MAD said:


> Slytherin?



Don't tell me you were expecting that


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Tfw you have to register to pottermore ..... huge turn off, i hate registering anywhere
> 
> the test doesnt take that long though
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 20, 2018)

I don't fit into any of those houses.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I don't fit into any of those houses.



You’re a Squib.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Literally Argus Filch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> You’re a Squib.



I can dig it.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


>



Why were you expecting that?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> Literally Argus Filch.



Not sure if I dig this.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why were you expecting that?



cuz ur a sneaky snake


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I don't fit into any of those houses.



Hufflepuff


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 20, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Hugflepuff





I don't see it.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> cuz ur a sneaky snake



I'm no sneaky snake

Reactions: Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> That was extremely obvious tbh.



Really? I always thought I was either Ravenclaw or Hufflepuff


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Really? I always thought I was either Ravenclaw or Hufflepuff



You’re chivalrousness alone qualifies you for it more than anything else tbh

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> I will sometime, I'm actually a huge potterhead and have always wanted to do it just never took the time



Don’t you mean pothead?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Really? I always thought I was either Ravenclaw or Hufflepuff



Bitch you are slytherin

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> You’re chivalrousness alone qualifies you for it more than anything else tbh



Didn’t know another potter expert existed besides colours. Do tell


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Just did it. Got Gryffindor.


same


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Didn’t know another potter expert existed besides colours. Do tell



Hardly an expert. I saw like four of the movies and read...none of the books.

I just keep company with some major Pottertards so my knowledge of things has been absorbed through cultural osmosis.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I can dig it.



 Everyone knows you are Griffindor....you are just to noble and humble to admit it.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 20, 2018)

Superman said:


> Everyone knows you are Griffindor....you are just to noble and humble to admit it.



I know nothing, for I am Squib Snow.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> Hardly an expert. I saw like four of the movies and read...none of the books.
> 
> I just keep company with some major Pottertards so my knowledge of things has been absorbed through cultural osmosis.



What makes me qualify as Slytherin though?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> What makes me qualify as Slytherin though?



i told u already

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Omg this next LoL champion


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> i told u already


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> Omg this next LoL champion



Is it a platypus ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I know nothing, for I am Squib Snow.



Fuck George R.R. Martin....fat bitch gonna die before he finishes that series....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I don't see it.


Wafflepuff

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> What makes me qualify as Slytherin though?



Well for start your name

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 20, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Google python 2.7 or 3.4 you smurf


How did you know about us Smurf?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 20, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Wafflepuff



I should have seen that coming...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Firestormer (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Miss @familyparka @Firestormer



Hi hello it me  Yeahhhhh i kinda died on this site the last few years whoops, i don't think i'd even be able to play in these the same way i did back in like 2012 or however long ago it was lmfao. i was a mostly closeted kid (i mean it was obvious but it wasnt said out loud ykwim?) with no social life or a job, so i had nothing but time for these games back then, but playing that ICONICS game last year (was it iconics? Idek, it was hero's game) showed me that i rly dont get the games any more, that game i was putting all my free time into and still barely understanding anything that happened, idk how you're all able to get it all so quickly. i loved playing the games and especially being mafia and i have a lot of fond memories of people from this site, but i think my time has passed many years ago, i'd just be dragged along not knowing what's going on if i played now.

ok that's all ill try to login again at some point in 2018 probably! hope you're all doing well! 

(i also see in my alerts that i was tagged to talk about the 2017 mafia awards? i am... probably not the most informed in 2017 mafia games, sorry Shiny!)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Is it a platypus ?



It’s Kassadin’s daughter.

First parent-child in League.

Also, she’s hot.


----------



## poutanko (Feb 20, 2018)

Superman said:


> Everyone knows you are Griffindor....you are just to noble and humble to admit it.


What's your result?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello @Firestormer


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Wafflepuff


Well if that isn't the cutest house name, I don't know what is 
But it's a house for one, only 

I feel like these "Harry Potter house" quizzes you either get Gryffindor or Slitherin... I got Gryf and most people I know get Gryf or Slitherin... where are all the Huffle/Ravens!?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> It’s Kassadin’s daughter.
> 
> First parent-child in League.
> 
> Also, she’s hot.



I'm guessing you're just saying that to say it.
Cause lol LoL and all that...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Well if that isn't the cutest house name, I don't know what is
> But it's a house for one, only
> 
> I feel like these "Harry Potter house" quizzes you either get Gryffindor or Slitherin... I got Gryf and most people I know get Gryf or Slitherin... where are all the Huffle/Ravens!?



ravenclaw here

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2018)

poutanko said:


> What's your result?



 I did not take it yet.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> ravenclaw here


Finally, an elusive "not in the same house as Harry or Malfoy" person


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 20, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> But it's a house for one, only



Forever alone. ;alone

@Firaea

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 20, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Well if that isn't the cutest house name, I don't know what is
> But it's a house for one, only
> 
> I feel like these "Harry Potter house" quizzes you either get Gryffindor or Slitherin... I got Gryf and most people I know get Gryf or Slitherin... where are all the Huffle/Ravens!?


Legend and me got Hufflepuff 
Leggie bro has tough looking set but his heart is as kawaii as Hello Kitty ~

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Finally, an elusive "not in the same house as Harry or Malfoy" person



yup the only notable person in my house is Luna “lol so random *holds up sp0rk* xD” Lovegood


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> yup the only notable person in my house is Luna “lol so random *holds up sp0rk* xD” Lovegood



> @MAD


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> yup the only notable person in my house is Luna “lol so random *holds up sp0rk* xD” Lovegood


I like Luna! I dressed up as her once for a Harry Potter party when I had super long hair 
But, I'm more of a Hermione, personality wise, so I guess my placement makes sense lol


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>



Well if George dies before the show finishes, they can at least finish it without him... but he is still alive do you think he'll change the books ending so people will want to read it still?
I mean... the tv is gunna be a spoiler


----------



## poutanko (Feb 20, 2018)

Superman said:


> I did not take it yet.


Take it! 



Mr. Waffles said:


> > @MAD


>Mad
>Loony


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 20, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Well if George dies before the show finishes, they can at least finish it without him... but he is still alive do you think he'll change the books ending so people will want to read it still?
> I mean... the tv is gunna be a spoiler



> stabbing me in the back



The book ending will probably be the same, just better.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > @MAD



yes hello this is I



Subarashii said:


> I like Luna! I dressed up as her once for a Harry Potter party when I had super long hair
> But, I'm more of a Hermione, personality wise, so I guess my placement makes sense lol



Can’t speak to the complexities of her character cuz like I said I never read the books but I feel like I identify most with Hagrid

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> yes hello this is I



Where are Me and Myself ? 

Inb4 no one gets it


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > stabbing me in the back
> 
> 
> 
> The book ending will probably be the same, just better.


It was GoT twist 


I once took a buzzfeed quiz and got Hagrid 
It was a good day


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 20, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> It was GoT twist





Another twist!


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> ravenclaw here



how the FUCK are you Ravenclaw lmao


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Well if George dies before the show finishes, they can at least finish it without him... but he is still alive do you think he'll change the books ending so people will want to read it still?
> I mean... the tv is gunna be a spoiler



Don't compare that entertaining abomination of a show to the books please.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> how the FUCK are you Ravenclaw lmao



what im actually like quintessential ravenclaw 

quirky and witty


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2018)

nah mate
your detachment from people/relations 
and your cunning
and your elitism

you're not just Slytherin
you're straight up Voldemort

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Or MPG.
> Never forget MPG.


I knew you would bring MPG up. Couldn't take myself seriously with that name.



Superman said:


> Bitch you are slytherin


That would be me. DDL is pure and brave at heart.



MAD said:


> yup the only notable person in my house is Luna “lol so random *holds up sp0rk* xD” Lovegood


Luna is the best.


----------



## poutanko (Feb 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> how the FUCK are you Ravenclaw lmao


What about you? Which house?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 20, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I knew you would bring MPG up. Couldn't take myself seriously with that name.



I knew you knew, so I didn't want to disappoint. 
Forever the Moose.


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2018)

@poutanko 
like I said
can see something from every house in me

I'm extremely competitive but I highly want all competition to be fair and square - gryffindor
I'm very loyal to my friends - hufflepuff
I love learning new things, I frequently spend hours just browsing through wikipedia / other sites learning new interesting stuff - ravenclaw
I like to think I can be pretty cunning, plus I also have elitist tendencies - slytherin

however

I'm not reckless or a glory seeker - not gryffindor
I'm not a hard worker - not hufflepuff
I'm not autistic - not ravenclaw (oh hey guess you're ravenclaw after all WAD ) (jokes aside, not that commited to knowledge over everything nor some quirky weirdo)
I'm not ambitious in the slightest - not slytherin


However, in the end I think I value friendship and a warm happy comfy life the most so Hufflepuff is probably where I belong

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> I also have elitist tendencies

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> nah mate
> your detachment from people/relations
> and your cunning
> and your elitism
> ...



the thing about slytherin is they are by nature ambitious and i couldnt care less about coming to power


----------



## poutanko (Feb 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> @poutanko
> like I said
> can see something from every house in me
> 
> ...


I hope you are. Huffle is rare.
We're the forgotten house until Rowling gave us Newt (even then many people don't know he's a Huffle)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

Firestormer said:


> Hi hello it me  Yeahhhhh i kinda died on this site the last few years whoops, i don't think i'd even be able to play in these the same way i did back in like 2012 or however long ago it was lmfao. i was a mostly closeted kid (i mean it was obvious but it wasnt said out loud ykwim?) with no social life or a job, so i had nothing but time for these games back then, but playing that ICONICS game last year (was it iconics? Idek, it was hero's game) showed me that i rly dont get the games any more, that game i was putting all my free time into and still barely understanding anything that happened, idk how you're all able to get it all so quickly. i loved playing the games and especially being mafia and i have a lot of fond memories of people from this site, but i think my time has passed many years ago, i'd just be dragged along not knowing what's going on if i played now.
> 
> ok that's all ill try to login again at some point in 2018 probably! hope you're all doing well!
> 
> (i also see in my alerts that i was tagged to talk about the 2017 mafia awards? i am... probably not the most informed in 2017 mafia games, sorry Shiny!)



I dont think anybody understood iconics tbh.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 20, 2018)

@Didi : All of what you said applies to me as well yet I would still categorize myself as Slytherin as my mind naturally veers towards manipulation.

Any balanced person will have pieces of each House, just have to figure out what cones most naturally to you.


----------



## Melodie (Feb 20, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I dont think anybody understood iconics tbh.


Yep. @Firestormer  should stop being silly and participate in some smaller games imo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> nah mate
> your detachment from people/relations
> and your cunning
> and your elitism
> ...



Slytherin is ambition, before anything.

I don't think thats Wad.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

poutanko said:


> I hope you are. Huffle is rare.
> We're the forgotten house until Rowling gave us Newt (even then many people don't know he's a Huffle)


Aww Newt was kewt 
Who was a famous huffle from the series? 


Mr. Waffles said:


> Another twist!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> @poutanko
> like I said
> can see something from every house in me
> 
> ...



Do the fucking test already.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 20, 2018)

Meanwhile in America

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Yep. @Firestormer  should stop being silly and participate in some smaller games imo



He played like a beast in a vanillafia back in 2015 iirc.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> the thing about slytherin is they are by nature ambitious and i couldnt care less about coming to power



i did in fact choose Power on the quiz


----------



## poutanko (Feb 20, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Aww Newt was kewt
> Who was a famous huffle from the series?


Cedric and he died 
Can't wait to see Fantastic Beasts 2 ~


----------



## poutanko (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> i did in fact choose Power on the quiz


What's your Patronus?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

poutanko said:


> What's your Patronus?



Wild Boar


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Where is the quiz?


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Cedric and he died
> Can't wait to see Fantastic Beasts 2 ~


Aww yeah 
Wasn't Cho Hufflepuff too?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

> Your Patronus is a Field Mouse


I want my money back

Reactions: Funny 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> > Your Patronus is a Field Mouse
> 
> 
> I want my money back





> Never forget, though, that one of the most famous Patronuses of all time was a lowly mouse, which belonged to a legendary young wizard called Illyius, who used it to hold off an attack from an army of Dementors single-handedly.





Ava said:


> Where is the quiz?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> > Your Patronus is a Field Mouse
> 
> 
> I want my money back



Have 10 funnies.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

Well I'll be damned

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Remind me of Rindou panel
> 
> Cho is Ravenclaw
> 
> ...


He will pay for this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Remind me of Rindou panel



Ikr

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Ikr


Hello there

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

Everyone take the Ilvermorny quiz too!  Plus, it has cool lore as well 

House Horned Serpent!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 20, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Everyone take the Ilvermorny quiz too!  Plus, it has cool lore as well
> 
> House Horned Serpent!


Got Thunderbird

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> Hello there



Hello


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Everyone take the Ilvermorny quiz too!  Plus, it has cool lore as well
> 
> House Horned Serpent!



What's that quiz


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Hello


You ruined my sleeping schedule


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

@poutanko 

Cant rep back sorry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

> Pukwudgie

Fuck's a pukwudgie my dudes 

*reads about pukwudgie

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> i did in fact choose Power on the quiz



see i know u 


White Wolf said:


> Well I'll be damned



wait
u didn’t take it on Pottermore?


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> u didn’t take it on Pottermore?


I did, but didn't read anything lol

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> @poutanko
> 
> Cant rep back sorry


You gamble too much (￣▽￣)


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 20, 2018)

Pottermore test is broken, giving me Gryffindor. I think it took me answering that I would turn in the classmate without needing to be pulled aside as being noble, rather than just being fuck that guy for getting a better grade than me through cheating. 

Theshral was the Patronus it gave me.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> You ruined my sleeping schedule







MAD said:


> see i know u



Btw. i was honestly expecting ravenclaw or griffindor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

poutanko said:


> You gamble too much (￣▽￣)


still reading the game?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Btw. i was honestly expecting ravenclaw or griffindor



uve aligned urself with Team Troll

ull never be griffindor


----------



## poutanko (Feb 20, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Theshral was the Patronus it gave me.


...that's a rare one 


Ava said:


> still reading the game?


what do you think?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 20, 2018)

poutanko said:


> ...that's a rare one


It said it was very rare but generally these kind of things make what you got seem like the best of them all no matter the result, so didn't think much of it.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> uve aligned urself with Team Troll
> 
> ull never be griffindor


But I got Gryffindor


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> But I got Gryffindor



that’s cuz ur a chivalrous white knight and only aligned urself with team troll cuz broki did

BOOM


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> that’s cuz ur a chivalrous white knight and only aligned urself with team troll cuz broki did
> 
> BOOM


 

Have a funny


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> what house will i get and why?



gryffindor cuz nakama loyalty and blah blah



Mr. Waffles said:


> What am I thinking right now ?



“Have an optimistic.”

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Day 1 tiger died

Day 2 dream died

it seems someone has beef with the NF staff

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

rip to the experienced vets


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> “Have an optimistic.”



Nope.
If you had quoted me and removed the quoting tags you would have gotten it right.

I gave you the answer and you still failed.

Now, have an optimistic.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Nope.
> If you had quoted me and removed the quoting tags you would have gotten it right.
> 
> I gave you the answer and you still failed.
> ...





Obviously you yourself wasn’t going to put the “” tags


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Pottermore test is broken, giving me Gryffindor. I think it took me answering that I would turn in the classmate without needing to be pulled aside as being noble, rather than just being fuck that guy for getting a better grade than me through cheating.
> 
> Theshral was the Patronus it gave me.



My test asked me what do I want to go to Hogwarts for. I picked that I want to explore the castle. Other options were all related to studying. It probably gave me gryffindor points for that.

But like...

Who the fuck wants to go to Hogwarts to study? Ofc I want adventures.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> Obviously you yourself wasn’t going to put the “” tags



I'm saying that this...



Mr. Waffles said:


> What am I thinking right now ?



... was the answer.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

that’s autistic and i reject that np


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 20, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Who the fuck wants to go to Hogwarts to study?



Hi there. 



MAD said:


> that’s autistic and i reject that np



And you say you can read me like a Dr. Seuss book. 
Pffft.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 20, 2018)

Which quiz are you geeks doing?
This site is chaotic

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

After GL v KLK I don't think Didi can be called a Hufflepuff

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 20, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> My test asked me what do I want to go to Hogwarts for. I picked that I want to explore the castle. Other options were all related to studying. It probably gave me gryffindor points for that.
> 
> But like...
> 
> Who the fuck wants to go to Hogwarts to study? Ofc I want adventures.


I would have picked one of the study options.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Hi there.


> Waffles
> Study
> Study a synonym for work
> work

Pick none

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

poutanko said:


> What's your read on other players?



like whomst’d? 



Mr. Waffles said:


> And you say you can read me like a Dr. Seuss book.
> Pffft.



im not gonna acknowledge attempts to troll me


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I would have picked one of the study options.





Mr. Waffles said:


> Hi there.



I guess I really am Gryffindor


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> > Waffles
> > Study
> > Study a synonym for work
> > work
> ...



You forgot that using magic to do things is less work than physically doing them. 

Long term laziness is best.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Ava is a clear Gryffindor


why


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> im not gonna acknowledge attempts to troll me



I'm not trolling you. 
That line went through my head on repeat for some reason.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm not trolling you.
> That line went through my head on repeat for some reason.



not before the other one did


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> not before the other one did



Nope.
That one didn't cross my mind until after you said it.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

taking the pottermore quiz now, anyone who's not in my house is going on my super ignore list

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

That too.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

omg didi was listing some qualities of houses and was wrong and no one called him out on his wrong facts?????

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Nope.
> That one didn't cross my mind until after you said it.



Have a creative.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

poutanko said:


> ... food



YES THE FOOD

and the candy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> Have a creative.



I'm not being creative though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm not being creative though.



Have an informative.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

uhh i didnt get gryffindor

what kinda trash quiz is this


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

I'd go to Toriko world for food tho.

Or to One Piece for the parties.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> Have an informative.



Why thank you.

Have a friendly.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> uhh i didnt get gryffindor
> 
> what kinda trash quiz is this



What did you get


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> uhh i didnt get gryffindor
> 
> what kinda trash quiz is this



Did you also get Slytherin


----------



## poutanko (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> like whomst’d?


Those blenders like Waffle, Shiny and LG. They are hard to read 



Ava said:


> why


>not brainy/studious like Ravenclaw
>not cunning enough to be Slytherin
>too loud to be Hufflepuff


----------



## Stelios (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> taking the pottermore quiz now, anyone who's not in my house is going on my super ignore list



Does this quiz have a name ?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

WAD really going for that expert of legilmency


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> Did you also get Slytherin


ravenclaw

but like the questions were so weird

"do you prefer the moon or stars?"

"which one of these pets would you bring to school"




quiz sucked


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Does this quiz have a name ?



The Pottermore Hogwarts House quiz. You have to register for the site.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Those blenders like Waffle, Shiny and LG. They are hard to read
> 
> 
> >not brainy/studious like Ravenclaw
> ...


im a straight A student

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 20, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Those blenders like Waffle, Shiny and LG.



Shiny isn't a blender, he's a coaster.
So is LG. 



I am king blender.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> The Pottermore Hogwarts House quiz. You have to register for the site.



They can suck my balls
I m not that curious

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

wait shiny was a blender poster?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Does this quiz have a name ?


yeah its on the pottermore website but i thought the quiz was awful so dont bother


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Those blenders like Waffle, Shiny and LG. They are hard to read
> 
> 
> >not brainy/studious like Ravenclaw
> ...



Gryffindor is not picked by elimination tho.

Either you have it or you don't. 

Hufflepuff was the leftovers one, originally.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Stelios said:


> They can suck my balls
> I m not that curious



Is that supposed to be a punishment? I'm sure people would be lining up for that privilege.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

objectively speaking the only good houses gryffindor and slytherin

ravenclaw and hufflepuff are trash

Reactions: Ningen 2


----------



## poutanko (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> uhh i didnt get gryffindor
> 
> what kinda trash quiz is this


Wat 

Not my house
Not my house
Not my house plz

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Wat
> 
> Not my house
> Not my house
> Not my house plz



Pou thinking it works like when you beg the sorting hat not to send you to Slytherin.

Sady it doesn't.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Hufflepuff was the leftovers one, originally.



rip poutanko

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

@Ava end the drama and reveal it


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Ava end the drama and reveal it


said it awhile ago 

ravenclaw


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Ava end the drama and reveal it



he said he got ravenclaw. you guys aren't reading his delayed posts lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

drumstrang sounds way cooler then hogwarts tbh, learning the dark arts sounds lovely


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

@Mohit got a cute usertitle


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

- Ava
- The intelligence house

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## poutanko (Feb 20, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Hufflepuff was the leftovers one


Mean bully


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

why didnt i get gryffindor, the most alpha house of them all?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles would have attended


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> - Ava
> - The intelligence house


ravenclaw isn't really the intelligent house tbh

luna lovegood and her father were clearly autistic and cho chang was pretty dumb as well

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Mr. Waffles would have attended



Nope.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Is that supposed to be a punishment? I'm sure people would be lining up for that privilege.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Mean bully



No seriously

The four founders

Slytherin wanted pureblood students
Ravenclaw wanted intelligent ones
Gryffindor wanted heroic ones

Hufflepuff was like "we will teach all!" so she got the ones the other three didnt want.

Now when you take bravery, ambition and intelligence, you are probably left with the kind, hard working people.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> No seriously
> 
> The four founders
> 
> ...



Hufflepuff is for the artsy, creative students.



Mr. Waffles said:


> Nope.



the african school?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> ravenclaw isn't really the intelligent house tbh
> 
> luna lovegood and her father were clearly autistic and cho chang was pretty dumb as well



Insulting Luna

-> super ignore

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Firestormer said:


> Hi hello it me  Yeahhhhh i kinda died on this site the last few years whoops, i don't think i'd even be able to play in these the same way i did back in like 2012 or however long ago it was lmfao. i was a mostly closeted kid (i mean it was obvious but it wasnt said out loud ykwim?) with no social life or a job, so i had nothing but time for these games back then, but playing that ICONICS game last year (was it iconics? Idek, it was hero's game) showed me that i rly dont get the games any more, that game i was putting all my free time into and still barely understanding anything that happened, idk how you're all able to get it all so quickly. i loved playing the games and especially being mafia and i have a lot of fond memories of people from this site, but i think my time has passed many years ago, i'd just be dragged along not knowing what's going on if i played now.
> 
> ok that's all ill try to login again at some point in 2018 probably! hope you're all doing well!
> 
> (i also see in my alerts that i was tagged to talk about the 2017 mafia awards? i am... probably not the most informed in 2017 mafia games, sorry Shiny!)




HOLY #@%@#&^


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> why didnt i get gryffindor, the most alpha house of them all?





Underworld Broker said:


> What's that quiz


Pottermore.com





Ava said:


> yeah its on the pottermore website but i thought the quiz was awful so dont bother


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> the african school?



Why not Hogwarts ? 
It's like right next door..

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> Omg this next LoL champion


post pics , I don't play  LoL no more


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

no need to project


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> post pics , I don't play  LoL no more


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Looks like fantasy D.VA


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

straight up B.

thx 4 hooking your boi up


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

my favourite part about harry potter were the young voldemort flashbacks in book 6



such a fascinating character

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

voldemort and bellatrix were my favourite potter ship

second best ship was harry and ginny


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

nice  tits


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Yeah, nothing is making me ever touch LoL ever again.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

whoa 

might have to get back into this game


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Yeah, nothing is making me ever touch LoL ever again.


why did u quit?

i personally quit cuz i got addicted


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> After GL v KLK I don't think Didi can be called a Hufflepuff



Oh hey, how did it end and who killed me?  



Ava said:


> "which one of these pets would you bring to school"



I picked the snow owl 



Subarashii said:


> Pottermore.com



I asked what it is and not where it is


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

holy fuck reading bacon's gun posts

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Oh hey, how did it end and who killed me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i picked the snow owl as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

[HASHTAG] #hipster[/HASHTAG]
[HASHTAG]#imlosingmind[/HASHTAG]
[HASHTAG]#artfaag[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Link?



hold up. he made disturbed posts in two threads. let me fetch


----------



## Avito (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Mohit got a cute usertitle


Well thank you 
And youare probably reading this a bit last because of the price I got it for

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

What’s his stance?

Because I’m of the [growing unpopular] opinion that there’s little-to-nothing that we can do for ‘gun control’.

It’s simply too ingrained in our culture. Additionally, accessibility to the black market is too easy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Start here for when he talks about cutting funds and hiring armed guards/giving teachers guns lol ((read all the posts after his lol)



and here for when he says students shouldn't protest this gun-control issue (read all the posts after his lol)


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

zatch is always aware of the latest NF gossip, bless him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Actually I don't care to read whatever stupid weak defense he has for worshiping firearms.

Whatever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> my favourite part about harry potter were the young voldemort flashbacks in book 6
> 
> 
> 
> such a fascinating character


"fascinating" yes 



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> holy fuck reading bacon's gun posts


I am so sick of reading people's ignorant "mer gunz" posts 
I don't think I could look at bacon the same way

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Actually I don't care to read whatever stupid weak defense he has for worshiping firearms.
> 
> Whatever.



my favorite is he gave seto an official warning because he responded, 'you bullshiter' LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> my favourite part about harry potter were the young voldemort flashbacks in book 6
> 
> 
> 
> such a fascinating character


My fav

And the part when he dies

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> "fascinating" yes



are you getting turned on by a 16 year old wizard? brb calling the cops


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

poutanko said:


> My fav
> 
> And the part when he dies



i didnt like how he was always a dick to harry


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> "fascinating" yes
> 
> 
> I am so sick of reading people's ignorant "mer gunz" posts
> I don't think I could look at bacon the same way



bacon has some of the most backward, closed-minded opinions on this forum. he's essentially a parody of conservatives

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Oh hey, how did it end and who killed me?



Mafia rekt.

Don't remember who made the kill, but @WolfPrinceKouga ordered it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

He used to be a conservative-with-common-sense type of guy.

Then came Trump.

Then he made a post saying he doesn't like Trump but is willing to support him because it helps fulfill his own agenda.

After that he descended into madness. Nowadays if you make a thread saying Trump believes the Earth is flat Bacon will convert to a flatlander in the same minute.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

"Students shouldn't be protesting"

Free fucking country....


Ava said:


> why did u quit?
> 
> i personally quit cuz i got addicted


I was fucking addicted too



fuck that shit

You put in so much work into the game for what?

At least a relationship is a relationship

ur job is ur job

that it's just 40 min toxic REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE exercise

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I am so sick of reading people's ignorant "mer gunz" posts
> I don't think I could look at bacon the same way



I stopped being hopeful when bacon said he supported hunting elephants.

Because Trump said so.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

poutanko said:


> My fav
> 
> And the part when he dies


SO SAD EVERY TIME!


Ava said:


> are you getting turned on by a 16 year old wizard? brb calling the cops


It was just an a vision of his adolescent bod!  He's like 70  so he's age appropriate for me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

Anyway he probably thinks he's on a holy mission to spread evengelical christianism and Trump is just a means to that end.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> SO SAD EVERY TIME!
> 
> It was just an a vision of his adolescent bod!  He's like 70  so he's age appropriate for me


you're the second girl in this convo who has expressed interest in 16 year old boys


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Anyway he probably thinks he's on a holy mission to spread evengelical christianism and Trump is just a means to that end.


Like you can be Christian and not be a fkn dumb ass, backwards hick.
Like me


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Like you can be Christian and not be a fkn dumb ass, backwards hick.
> Like me



The POPE has less conservative views than Bacon. THE POPE.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

that is going to be my response to him every time he speaks


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Like you can be Christian and not be a fkn dumb ass, backwards hick.
> Like me



That's the thing, he has no opinions whatsoever except "I'm christian and I will support whatever has the greatest chance of increasing the number of christians in the country".

So you never know for sure if he believes in what he is saying.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> my favourite part about harry potter were the young voldemort flashbacks in book 6
> 
> 
> 
> such a fascinating character



Looks good with a nose  



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Mafia rekt.
> 
> Don't remember who made the kill, but @WolfPrinceKouga ordered it.



I see

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Wait, did Didi actually dominate the RPG game? I saw him (joke?) nominate himself for January potm lol


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Looks good with a nose



agreed, him and bella are so hot together


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Wait, did Didi actually dominate the RPG game? I saw him (joke?) nominate himself for January potm lol


that was no joke nomination, didi will always think didi is the best

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Mafia rekking had nothing to do with me by the way.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I stopped being hopeful when bacon said he supported hunting elephants.
> 
> Because Trump said so.



Why is a dumb person like Trump even president 

Holy shit

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 20, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Mafia rekt.
> 
> Don't remember who made the kill, but @WolfPrinceKouga ordered it.


I like to take out midcarders early. Low chance of protection, can have MVP games every now and then. Took out @SinRaven that same night.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

wow a mod deleted one of my posts and it was just a screenshot that i wanted to show zatch/UB/melodie/Wad


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why is a dumb person like Trump even president
> 
> Holy shit



Trump is pretty bad, especially while his term is still early but people honestly are over reactive or revisionist if they think he’s our worst president ever.

Saw a sign Monday on twitter for a business that said “Closed for President’s Day to honor 44/45 of our presidents.” 

I mean...honestly...he’s not even bottom 5. Maybe not even bottom 10.

The issue is of course is that he’s been assessed as a time bomb and could easily make the top of that list.


----------



## poutanko (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> i didnt like how he was always a dick to harry


Yea it's wrong for him to treat Harry like that because of his dad but I can't hate Snape after knowing his past and his feelings for Lily. He's conflicted about Harry but remained loyal until the very end


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Yea it's wrong for him to treat Harry like that because of his dad but I can't hate Snape after knowing his past and his feelings for Lily. He's conflicted about Harry but remained loyal until the very end


why is snape loved by everyone despite being a dick to harry but catelyn stark is despised for being a dick to jon snow


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> The POPE has less conservative views than Bacon. THE POPE.


I'm with Him <= 

This new pope is pretty ok tho.


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> That's the thing, he has no opinions whatsoever except "I'm christian and I will support whatever has the greatest chance of increasing the number of christians in the country".
> 
> So you never know for sure if he believes in what he is saying.


It's gotten so bad in the cafe it's spilling over here 
He doesn't know that the more ignorant and ridiculous he sounds, the less people like/want to be christians... like

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Yeah the new Pope is chill mofo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> wow a mod deleted one of my posts and it was just a screenshot that i wanted to show zatch/UB/melodie/Wad



Post it again


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

So I grabbed the search button and tried to find the post where Bacon admits that. I didn't, but saw posts of him from 2016.

It's like I'm seeing a completely different person.

Like he one day went to church and his pastor said "your mission is to support Trump in the internet" and now he is a drone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Post it again


ill just get in trouble, its clearly something a certain mafia mod doesnt want you to see


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> why is snape loved by everyone despite being a dick to harry but catelyn stark is despised for being a dick to jon snow



To be fair the standard for niceness in the aSoIaF verse is way lower.

I have nothing against Catelyn myself. She's probably have sided with Jon at some point if she lived.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why is a dumb person like Trump even president
> 
> Holy shit



Dumb people can vote too.
This is what they wanted.


----------



## Legend (Feb 20, 2018)

hello peoples

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> WHO DID THIS? PM ME THE PHOTO
> 
> CURSE THE MODS


okay will do


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Yea it's wrong for him to treat Harry like that because of his dad but I can't hate Snape after knowing his past and his feelings for Lily. He's conflicted about Harry but remained loyal until the very end



Snape having feelings for Lily was cute and sad

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

the new pope also likes novels


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> why is snape loved by everyone despite being a dick to harry but catelyn stark is despised for being a dick to jon snow


I still liked Catelyn plus there's a huge spoiler about her if you didn't read the books.

Snape also sacrifices himself and is a double agent who did a lot of good against his own best intentions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

maybe snape would have gotten lily if he didnt call her a mudblood


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I still liked Catelyn plus there's a huge spoiler about her if you didn't read the books.
> 
> Snape also sacrifices himself and is a double agent who did a lot of good against his own best intentions.



read the books and catelyn was one of my favourite characters


----------



## Legend (Feb 20, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> ill just get in trouble, its clearly something a certain mafia mod doesnt want you to see



What is it, I'm curious


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> read the books and catelyn was one of my favourite characters


so you know about... the lady


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> so you know about... the lady


indeed, i hope she keeps killing lannisters and freys

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

just a laugh that ava could delete ratings


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> ill just get in trouble, its clearly something a certain mafia mod doesnt want you to see


He runs this place.  

but not for long.

I WANT THE THRONE!

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> What is it, I'm curious


white wolf isnt gonna let me post it here

even though bacon bits approved the cafe post 

so lets just forget about it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I still liked Catelyn plus there's a huge spoiler about her if you didn't read the books.
> 
> Snape also sacrifices himself and is a double agent who did a lot of good against his own best intentions.



not a spoiler cuz dumb & dumber already said they won’t explore the LSH subplot

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

wait, why did you delete my post, @White Wolf


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

I saw it before it got edited

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> wait, why did you delete my post, @White Wolf



i responded to ur post lamenting DDJ’s ‘progress’ with Lady J in the relationship thread with a picture of glaciers but it got deleted for being off topic


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> not a spoiler cuz dumb & dumber already said they won’t explore the LSH subplot


 
boo *THOSE* whoores


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>


What was it.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> i responded to ur post lamenting DDJ’s ‘progress’ with Lady J in the relationship thread with a picture of glaciers but it got deleted for being off topic



That was ON TOPIC. I was going to post, "you should send him the degeneracy glacier photo too" but now i see i can't post that


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> What was it.


Nothing important.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> What was it.


its a post in the gun control thread

u can read it in there if you want


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> What was it.



He's deleting everything pertaining to it, so I don't know if I can say. 

don't want him to ban me


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

We need an Ok! rating.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> boo *THOSE* whoores



did u know i had that as an avatar for a bit 



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> That was ON TOPIC. I was going to post, "you should send him the degeneracy glacier photo too" but now i see i can't post that



it’s fetish iceberg not degeneracy glacier

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> why is snape loved by everyone despite being a dick to harry but catelyn stark is despised for being a dick to jon snow


Snape has a lot of people who despise him, so it's not some universal love. Catelyn has a small fanbase of her own. Jon fanboys are insufferable so yeah she gets a lot of hate there.

Catelyn giving Jon the cold shoulder, while understandable, happened for his entire life even moving to turn his "half-siblings" against him. Her parting words to him, "It should have been you.", are harsher than anything Snape ever did to Harry. That Snape was always aiming to protect Harry also alleviates some of the hate, even if it wasn't for Harry's sake.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Snape has a lot of people who despise him, so it's not some universal love. Catelyn has a small fanbase of her own. Jon fanboys are insufferable so yeah she gets a lot of hate there.
> 
> Catelyn giving Jon the cold shoulder, while understandable, happened for his entire life even moving to turn his "half-siblings" against him. Her parting words to him, "It should have been you.", are harsher than anything Snape ever did to Harry. That Snape was always aiming to protect Harry also alleviates some of the hate, even if it wasn't for Harry's sake.



No denying that was mean, but I sympathize with her. I mean not only was she cheated on (in her eyes, I know about R+L=J obviously) but that she had to be reminded of Ned's infidelity every single day, and the fact that Jon looked like more of a Stark then her own kids, can't blame her for being rustled.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> He's deleting everything pertaining to it, so I don't know if I can say.
> 
> don't want him to ban me


If I was serious I'd be yelling at people, I'm just fucking around.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

man i just finished reading those bacon posts


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Snape has a lot of people who despise him, so it's not some universal love. Catelyn has a small fanbase of her own. Jon fanboys are insufferable so yeah she gets a lot of hate there.
> 
> Catelyn giving Jon the cold shoulder, while understandable, happened for his entire life even moving to turn his "half-siblings" against him. Her parting words to him, "It should have been you.", are harsher than anything Snape ever did to Harry. That Snape was always aiming to protect Harry also alleviates some of the hate, even if it wasn't for Harry's sake.



Her resentment is understandable. She is a flawed for it but overall a better character because of that resentment. More realistic.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> did u know i had that as an avatar for a bit


It's a good avatar to have, such a good movie


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

@Legend 
I want the throne, ask me my name?


----------



## Legend (Feb 20, 2018)

Catelyn wasnt even Eddard's first choice she has some deep seeded inferiority complex and Jon is a example of that to her.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> No denying that was mean, but I sympathize with her. I mean not only was she cheated on (in her eyes, I know about R+L=J obviously) but that she had to be reminded of Ned's infidelity every single day, and the fact that Jon looked like more of a Stark then her own kids, can't blame her for being rustled.


That she is a POV character while Snape is not hurts her in the eyes of male fans who can't understand how she thinks in regards to her desperation to keep her children safe(safe is boring). Snape's internal monologue would likely equally hurt and help him in regards to fans.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Legend
> I want the throne, ask me my name?


Chump.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

Catelyn sounds like an interesting character


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Legend
> I want the throne, ask me my name?


Your name's probably William

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Her resentment is understandable. She is a flawed for it but overall a better character because of that resentment. More realistic.


I am just trying to explain why she gets more hate for her behavior towards Jon than Snape towards Harry. I like Catelyn.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> That she is a POV character while Snape is not hurts her in the eyes of male fans who can't understand how she thinks in regards to her desperation to keep her children safe(safe is boring). Snape's internal monologue would likely equally hurt and help him in regards to fans.


That's some good insight


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Catelyn sounds like an interesting character


She is, one of my top 5 favourite characters.

Love her 

And her haters can suck my dick


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 20, 2018)

Catelyn gets hate for the same reason Skylar from Breaking Bad gets hate : they spoil the fun of the main characters who want to do dangerous and/or illegal shit that puts their family in danger. If they were listened to, the plot would end.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Catelyn gets hate for the same reason Skylar from Breaking Bad gets hate : they spoil the fun of the main characters who want to do dangerous and/or illegal shit that puts their family in danger. If they were listened to, the plot would end.


And everyone would be safe and sound


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Well. Skylar also had that thing with Ted.

And Ted was, by all accounts, a douche.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Also 

Walt Jr’s BREAKFAST wasn’t gonna make itself

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

I have to disagree with that, while Catelyn does give some excellent advice to Robb that he ignores, she also makes some very terrible mistakes as well.

Kidnapping Tyrion was a terrible idea, not only is Tyrion a member of the Royal family but the Riverlands have no natural defences and had no way of stopping a Lannister invasion. Why provoke your much more powerful neighbour like that? Riverlands got burnt and thousands decide because of her kidnapping.

Freeing Jaime was also a mistake as well.

Also Ned gave her clear instructions to send a raven to Manderly to prepare White Harbours defences and a raven to Lords Tallhart and Galbert to send 200 archers to fortify Moat Cailen and she never did that...for what reason I don't know? She could have easily sent those ravens out when she was in the Vale of Arryn.

However she made a lot of good judgement calls, it was her that warned Robb not to send Theon to Balon, pleading with him how the Greyjoys can't be trusted and it's that them having Theon as a hostage was the only thing keeping Balon in check. It was also her who arranged the marriage pact with Frey that gave them an extra 4,000 troops. She also was the one who suggested Robb bend the knee and sue for peace multiple times.

tldr - she made great decisions at times, made terrible decisions at times, and shes awesome and top 5 GoT characters


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

also skylar cheated on walt, please don't compare her to a faithful and loyal woman like catelyn

cat would never cheat, she put her children and husband before anyone else

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> Also
> 
> Walt Jr’s BREAKFAST wasn’t gonna make itself





WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Catelyn gets hate for the same reason Skylar from Breaking Bad gets hate : they spoil the fun of the main characters who want to do dangerous and/or illegal shit that puts their family in danger. If they were listened to, the plot would end.


Love Skylar too, great relationship dynamic. Realistic wife situation. =]

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Meanwhile Marie


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> my favourite part about harry potter were the young voldemort flashbacks in book 6
> 
> 
> 
> such a fascinating character




>posts a gif from movie 2 young voldemort

BET YOU THOUGHT WE WOULDNT NOTICE HUH

HEY EVERYONE
AVA'S A _HACK_!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> >posts a gif from movie 2 young voldemort
> 
> BET YOU THOUGHT WE WOULDNT NOTICE HUH
> 
> ...


didnt think the movie 6 actor was as good looking


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Wait, did Didi actually dominate the RPG game? I saw him (joke?) nominate himself for January potm lol




I got player of the game for it, yeah

Led my lovely faction to the win

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

the guy who played young voldemort looks so different now

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> I got player of the game for it, yeah
> 
> Led my lovely faction to the win



That's why we're the heroes of this section.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2018)

Catelyn was at the same time often the voice of reason but also did some dumb shit

The thing that's not been mentioned with Snape yet is that beside being a dick to Harry, it's completely inexcusable how he treated Neville and others
also
he was perfectly fine with being a death eater and having mudbloods killed UNTIL it was the woman he loved, then suddenly he drew a line
even would've been fine if it was just Harry and James dying
he's honestly a piece of shit, but Rowling made him work as a tragic character with how she structured the plot and the reveals about him, plus the "Always" is just a great iconic moment

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

my hero


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> my hero


'Getting to edge' 

Of course edging is your hero

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> 'Getting to edge'
> 
> Of course edging is your hero



I don't speak English that well. I'm not following your innuendo.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> I got player of the game for it, yeah
> 
> Led my lovely faction to the win



Next time you should trust us more, you even asked if we could win with you, I would've sided with you as long as the king stayed in power   imagine plotting smth evil with nighty and me in a 3 man quest group

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

How would you guys feel if baconbits became an Admin one day?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> 'Getting to edge'
> 
> Of course edging is your hero


I mean if you are into that


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I don't speak English that well. I'm not following your innuendo.


The act of nearing climax and stopping to extend and enhance the feeling more or less

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> the guy who played young voldemort looks so different now



fear the walking dead kid.

he is handsome.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> How would you guys feel if baconbits became an Admin one day?


PROTEST IN THE STREETS

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Her music is nice, she is bat shit insane doe. =}


----------



## Stelios (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> How would you guys feel if baconbits became an Admin one day?



Not sure why anyone would care or have an issue with it.

Unless of course you are black
and have that complex where YOU have to be the alpha black in the hood

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu do you got an appreciation for Illenium? 

Crawl Outta Love and Beautiful Creatures w/ MAX tho <3 beautiful.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Cool I'll do some drawing while listening to the entire thing. Sounds serene so far.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> fear the walking dead kid.
> 
> he is handsome.



OOOOHHH that's why he looks familiar. i've seen commercials for that show. thanks.



White Wolf said:


> The act of nearing climax and stopping to extend and enhance the feeling more or less



too much effort


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Not sure why anyone would care or have an issue with it.
> 
> Unless of course you are black
> and have that complex where YOU have to be the alpha black in the hood


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Ah It's edm.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Not sure why anyone would care or have an issue with it.
> 
> Unless of course you are black
> and have that complex where YOU have to be the alpha black in the hood



he warned seto for calling him a bullshitter.  

weaksauce.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Cool I'll do some drawing while listening to the entire thing. Sounds serene so far.


 


You'd enjoy this also I'm assuming 

Allie X is a beautiful voice, she could sing to me any day of the week tee bee hee.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Ah It's edm.


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Next time you should trust us more, you even asked if we could win with you, I would've sided with you as long as the king stayed in power   imagine plotting smth evil with nighty and me in a 3 man quest group




why would I have risked that though when I was confident we were gonna win anyway?


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> too much effort


Hard work pays off.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


>



Got a question child ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

OOOOO he was that guy from sense8 ok 

mystery solved


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Hard work pays off.



thank you, rock lee.

i bet we have people here who are into strangling


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

noveau jazzy pop


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

K I'm a fan of her now.

Love the sound of it.

but

she is weird af

(NOW I FEEL BAD  )


----------



## Stelios (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> K I'm a fan of her now.
> 
> Love the sound of it.
> 
> ...



who are you kidding Remchu
we all know you'd stick it in crazy


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> why would I have risked that though when I was confident we were gonna win anyway?



Because we've been already annoyed defending the king from town and as indie we would side with the ones who are helpful to our win con. I wouldn't backstab anyone who is nice to me and my win con


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Not sure about that.

Crazy is complicated.

Crazy girls.

dangerous.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

She is too bony and fragile.

I would not bang her.

She would get hurt @Stelios

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Not sure about that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Not sure about that.
> 
> ...



That reminds me of that story from a few days ago where a girl killed her boyfriend while they were fucking  

Her sister called her and asked her what she was doing and she just answered casually "I'm cutting my boyfriend to pieces" or smth like that

What the ...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> She is too bony and fragile.
> 
> I would not bang her.
> 
> She would get hurt @Stelios



you've been working in journalism for over 40 and still got such virility. give this man his pulitzer

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm positive she has a milk fetish.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> That reminds me of that story from a few days ago where a girl killed her boyfriend while they were fucking
> 
> Her sister called her and asked her what she was doing and she just answered casually "I'm cutting my boyfriend to pieces" or smth like that
> 
> What the ...



will have to google this. ist es passiert in deutschland?


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> didnt think the movie 6 actor was as good looking


ARE YOU REFERRING TO RALPH FIENNES!? 


Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> the guy who played young voldemort looks so different now


Damn, what happened? 




Ava said:


>


I don't think he's been to the Cafe lately...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Fucking disturbing.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I don't think he's been to the Cafe lately...



yup, the point of my post completely flew over Stelios's head


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> will have to google this. ist es passiert in deutschland?



In Russia

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

i love her


----------



## Stelios (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I'm positive she has a milk fetish.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> In Russia


Now that I know it's in Russia it makes more sense.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Back to Illenium


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

is a milk fetish being sexually aroused by milk

or something else i do not want to google


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> i love her


I like the flute part... I wish she would just keep the flute and nothing else


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> is a milk fetish being sexually aroused by milk
> 
> or something else i do not want to google


Yes to both

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 20, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I don't think he's been to the Cafe lately...



Last time I was there I bet against Mael that Trump will win over Hillary and he'd have to stay away from NF for 2 months or 3
but I don't think this was ever materialized. Pretty sure he'd found a way to get banned on his own. Also what's up with Cafe?

They are accepting only ChristianPost as valid source of truth or something?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Last time I was there I bet against Mael that Trump will win over Hillary and he'd have to stay away from NF for 2 months or 3
> but I don't think this was ever materialized. Pretty sure he'd found a way to get banned on his own. Also what's up with Cafe?
> 
> They are accepting only ChristianPost as valid source of truth or something?



PM Mael a picture of your feet, and he'll be back.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Back to Illenium



or Grimes
because you like weird




Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> is a milk fetish being sexually aroused by milk
> 
> or something else i do not want to google



>girl has milk fetish
>as if that is not a euphemism for penisjuice


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> PM Mael a picture of your feet, and he'll be back.



I'm gonna send him my big toe 
that has had two operations 
one for bad ingrown nail and one in the ER after motorcycle accident


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

I'll sing it loud
Wherever I will go
Singing, all I need is love



Put your hands on me now
Put your hands on
Put your hands on me now
Lay your head on


so disco

love it


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Thinking about love makes me want to go home though.

Oh oh.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Stelios said:


> or Grimes
> because you like weird
> 
> 
> ...



i find it hard to imagine rem hasn't heard grimes before lol

how could anyone LIKE cum gross
gross
gross



Underworld Broker said:


> @Benedict Cumberzatch



thank you. i appreciate it. shall read in a moment.



Stelios said:


> I'm gonna send him my big toe
> that has had two operations
> one for bad ingrown nail and one in the ER after motorcycle accident



never had an ingrown toenail... were you wearing very tight shoes?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> i find it hard to imagine rem hasn't heard grimes before lol
> 
> how could anyone LIKE cum gross
> gross
> gross



Taste gonna taste.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

what a fucking moron. kills her bf with bdsm. cuts him up to hide the evidence, admits it on the phone



mohit

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Benedict Cumberzatch


wow russian women are scary


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Taste gonna taste.



I was at a bar the other day, and this drunk lady was talking to me about how good her bjs are. and i said, how do you deal with the taste? i'm sure it's horrible. and she says when he's about to cum, she shoves the penis further down her throat and misses it on her tongue

TMI TMI TMI


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

I sound like such a prude.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> never had an ingrown toenail... were you wearing very tight shoes?



I cut it very deep once or twice and then it fucked up. infected etc

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I was at a bar the other day, and this drunk lady was talking to me about how good her bjs are. and i said, how do you deal with the taste? i'm sure it's horrible. and she says when he's about to cum, she shoves the penis further down her throat and misses it on her tongue
> 
> TMI TMI TMI



Interesting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 20, 2018)

I did Tae Kwon Do as well back then so I spent much time barefoot on wood where 100 more feet were stepping so yeah who knows

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I was at a bar the other day, and this drunk lady was talking to me about how good her bjs are. and i said, how do you deal with the taste? i'm sure it's horrible. and she says when he's about to cum, she shoves the penis further down her throat and misses it on her tongue
> 
> TMI TMI TMI


Why didn't you ask her to show you how good they really are?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I was at a bar the other day, and this drunk lady was talking to me about how good her bjs are. and i said, how do you deal with the taste? i'm sure it's horrible. and she says when he's about to cum, she shoves the penis further down her throat and misses it on her tongue
> 
> TMI TMI TMI


you met @Subarashii at the bar? only she would tell strangers about her dick sucking skills because shes a thot

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 20, 2018)

you have to go to Zante
UK girls will flash their tits for a tequila shot


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I did Tae Kwon Do as well back then so I spent much time barefoot on wood where 100 more feet were stepping so yeah who knows



That always freaks me out because you never know what fungus/skin disease you might contract. 



White Wolf said:


> Why didn't you ask her to show you how good they really are?



white wolf's tips in life #7,550

-take advantage of drunk women


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> wow russian women are scary



You don't sound terrified


----------



## Stelios (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> That always freaks me out because you never know what fungus/skin disease you might contract.



from one to ten how much socially awkward are you ?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> You don't sound terrified


there's nothing to be afraid of, ill chop a russian up before a russian chops me up

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> white wolf's tips in life #7,550
> 
> -take advantage of drunk women

Reactions: Useful 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Stelios said:


> from one to ten how much socially awkward are you ?



I'm extremely extroverted in public, but I prefer to be introverted and alone.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> white wolf's tips in life #7,550
> 
> -take advantage of drunk women


thats how u end up in jail

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

rip kira


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> there's nothing to be afraid of, ill chop a russian up before a russian chops me up



Oh really

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

@White Wolf I like where'd you go and Fractures is really good.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Oh really


this is what I would do to all russian girls


----------



## Stelios (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'm extremely extroverted in public, but I prefer to be introverted and alone.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

AMBIVERT


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> this is what I would do to all russian girls


you'd stick your _sword _in them?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> you'd stick your _sword _in them?


dont make this sexual

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> you'd stick your _sword _in them?



Ava confirmed to live in texas


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> this is what I would do to all russian girls



Good that I don't have to worry about that


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> dont make this sexual


I remember this Ukranian girl I talked to back in 2012 or so on here, my god she was cute as hell.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Good that I don't have to worry about that


why's that?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I remember this Ukranian girl I talked to back in 2012 or so on here, my god she was cute as hell.



uh...


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I remember this Ukranian girl I talked to back in 2012 or so on here, my god she was cute as hell.


very informative


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Ava confirmed to live in texas


is this another trinity pairing joke?


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> uh...


I have photographic facial memory

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> why's that?



Because I wasn't born in Russia, my parents aren't Russian either

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Because I wasn't born in Russia, my parents aren't Russian either




right you told me this


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'm extremely extroverted in public, but I prefer to be introverted and alone.



thats not how you use those words 

you cant prefer extroversion/introversion its just an inherent character trait of ours

you are either empowered by the presence of others and feel drained by continuous solitude (extrovert) or you find power in self-containment and feel drained by continuous interaction (introvert)

you are outgoing in public, but you prefer, like any introvert, ample time by yourself 

im being picky about this btw cuz this is also /r/meIRL

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> is this another trinity pairing joke?



LOL no but it's serendipitous it worked out that way. i was referring to how in texas you can openly carry sword on your person. you can walk around with a sword strapped to your back.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> thats not how you use those words
> 
> you cant prefer extroversion/introversion its just an inherent character trait of ours
> 
> ...



forbes says i can choose. forbes is always right


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

I think everybody has some degree of extroversion.

Like, I'm an introverted, but if I'm alone for too long (as in, days), I start feeling depressed


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> That reminds me of that story from a few days ago where a girl killed her boyfriend while they were fucking
> 
> Her sister called her and asked her what she was doing and she just answered casually "I'm cutting my boyfriend to pieces" or smth like that
> 
> What the ...




maybe it was his fetish 

more likely it was just hers tho


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> LOL no but it's serendipitous it worked out that way. i was referring to how in texas you can openly carry sword on your person. you can walk around with a sword strapped to your back.


i see


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 20, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I think everybody has some degree of extroversion.
> 
> Like, I'm an introverted, but if I'm alone for too long (as in, days), I start feeling depressed



I don't have that. 
Then again, I'm already depressed by default, so yeah.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

extrovert checkin in

can't go 24 hours without talking to lots of people

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> maybe it was his fetish
> 
> more likely it was just hers tho



They were having BDSM sex. She was strangling him. He died. She started to cut up his body to hide the evidence.


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> They were having BDSM sex. She was strangling him. He died..



ah well that's unfortunate



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> She started to cut up his body to hide the evidence.



well that's just plain dumb


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I think everybody has some degree of extroversion.
> 
> Like, I'm an introverted, but if I'm alone for too long (as in, days), I start feeling depressed



i would argue that everyone at some point can be innervated by someone/several other people or by solo recharging, but it is not a consistent pattern



Mr. Waffles said:


> I don't have that.
> Then again, I'm already depressed by default, so yeah.



im very indignant that modern psychology has chosen to include apathy under the umbrella term of depression 

i think its a disservice to call me 'depressed' (although admittedly earlier in my life i was genuinely so) when i simply dont care in the same vein you would call someone who has constant suicidal ideations (something i havent possessed in years) and the only difference is the qualifier you might use before the word


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2018)

20 paces then at dawn
we will die and be reborn


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> im very indignant that modern psychology has chosen to include apathy under the umbrella term of depression
> 
> i think its a disservice to call me 'depressed' (although admittedly earlier in my life i was genuinely so) when i simply dont care in the same vein you would call someone who has constant suicidal ideations (something i havent possessed in years) and the only difference is the qualifier you might use before the word




Dysthymia, look it up dude


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> im very indignant that modern psychology has chosen to include apathy under the umbrella term of depression
> 
> i think its a disservice to call me 'depressed' (although admittedly earlier in my life i was genuinely so) when i simply dont care in the same vein you would call someone who has constant suicidal ideations (something i havent possessed in years) and the only difference is the qualifier you might use before the word



The apathy is a symptom in my case.
So, not sure if you should be indignant or not.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> Dysthymia, look it up dude



doesnt apply though since people suffering from tend to be gloomy types who are basically 'no fun allowed'

i have a LOT of fun...its just incredibly ephemeral

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> extrovert checkin in
> 
> can't go 24 hours without talking to lots of people



How

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> 20 paces then at dawn
> we will die and be reborn



l sometimes feel that you were a king in Babylon when l was a Christian slave


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> How


i love talking and meeting new people constantly

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 20, 2018)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> doesnt apply though since people suffering from tend to be gloomy types who are basically 'no fun allowed'
> 
> i have a LOT of fun...its just incredibly ephemeral




No you're confusing it with Depressive Personality Disorder


People with Dysthymia can have fun, they just find it hard to care about stuff in the grand scale of things and even when yknow feeling happy / laughing and having fun in the moment, don't feel happy in life in general

source: had it for like 4 years or something (diagnosed, no self diag bs)

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> i love talking and meeting new people constantly



Wew, that's wild

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Wew, that's wild



Does reading novels count as meeting new people? if so, ava and i are on the same boat

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Wew, that's wild


I like meeting one person at a time and getting to know them 




Ava said:


> you met @Subarashii at the bar? only she would tell strangers about her dick sucking skills because shes a thot


Silly goose, we all know it was you and Zatch is just being polite, sweet innocent Zatch, y do you try to corrupt him!?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Wew, that's wild


what do you do on the first day of class? do you not talk to everyone?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I like meeting one person at a time and getting to know them
> 
> 
> 
> Silly goose, we all know it was you and Zatch is just being polite, sweet innocent Zatch, y do you try to corrupt him!?


i dont suck dick!


----------



## Melodie (Feb 20, 2018)

>not sleeping in classes

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> i dont suck dick!


Yeah, you just deep throat it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I like meeting one person at a time and getting to know them



That's were I could agree



Ava said:


> what do you do on the first day of class? do you not talk to everyone?



Surprisingly I do

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Yeah, you just deep throat it


negged

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

Also, I don't talk to people IRL unless I know them or they talk to me.  I can go days without saying anything to anyone except fiance and those days are glorious

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 20, 2018)

That james of no trades webcomic is full of anxiety and pessimism 
It's quite a funny read actually


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2018)

@poutanko 
I was right 


@MAD 
you were also right

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Also, I don't talk to people IRL unless I know them or they talk to me.  I can go days without saying anything to anyone except fiance and those days are glorious



you're engaged?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> you're engaged?


yeah she was telling us in the cafe convo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

I made a double turkey cheeseburger.

this is LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

you don't know what I mean
BABY LOVE

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> BABY LOVE

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

Read and join in so we can abuse you softly.


----------



## Ashi (Feb 20, 2018)

Melodie said:


> >not sleeping in classes



I drew pictures in chem today 

Great for passing the time


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

In a love mood today

WHAT IS LOVE?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> negged


 



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> you're engaged?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> In a love mood today
> 
> WHAT IS LOVE?


A chemical reaction produced to destroy mankind

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> In a love mood today
> 
> WHAT IS LOVE?


awwwww tell us about her/him


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> In a love mood today
> 
> WHAT IS LOVE?






Subarashii said:


>



congratulations, you perverted grandma

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

the best thing about growing up is realizing you can put books down you don't like/get bored of

what a release

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> congratulations, you perverted grandma



The nursing home puts on weddings for us old timers

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

NF sure seems quiet and peaceful today, let's spice it up @Benedict Cumberzatch

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lew (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> NF sure seems quiet and peaceful today, let's spice it up @Benedict Cumberzatch

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

I wonder how lightning sparkles would look on my name


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Lew said:


>


 I thought you were spending today in the HoU


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

this is the wife in inception right?


she dope

french women


----------



## Lew (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> I thought you were spending today in the HoU



I've like only just logged on to the forum and you're planning something. I can't just spend a day in the HoU.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> congratulations, you perverted grandma



Mood is such a great film and that theme is fucking legendary


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I wonder how lightning sparkles would look on my name



do the dice game. you know you want to.



Ava said:


> NF sure seems quiet and peaceful today, let's spice it up @Benedict Cumberzatch



i will be plotting machinations. no one will see them coming pow pow


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Lew said:


> I've like only just logged on to the forum and you're planning something. I can't just spend a day in the HoU.



POW POW

you'll be the first victim

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Lew said:


> I've like only just logged on to the forum and you're planning something. I can't just spend a day in the HoU.


But why are you assuming what I'm planning is negative? It could very well be something positive. 

Well I still need more time until it's finished.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lew (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> POW POW
> 
> you'll be the first victim







Ava said:


> But why are you assuming what I'm planning is negative? It could very well be something positive.
> 
> Well I still need more time until it's finished.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> do the dice game. you know you want to.



I'd only do it for the big avy 

I'm generally tired of sparkles and I barely have them for 2 months


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

I'll warm you some cocoa in the courts

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> this is the wife in inception right?
> 
> 
> she dope
> ...


Yes, and she is dope... I didn't know she made music!


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

never had cocoa or any kind of chocolate drink before

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'd only do it for the big avy
> 
> I'm generally tired of sparkles and I barely have them for 2 months


u can get them removed u know


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> never had cocoa or any kind of chocolate drink before


Wow, why?

It's good.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Wow, why?
> 
> It's good.


no reason in particular, ill try it sometime this week just for you


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> But why are you assuming what I'm planning is negative? It could very well be something positive.
> 
> Well I still need more time until it's finished.


I'm shocked


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> Mood is such a great film and that theme is fucking legendary



always with that good taste, mr. didi.



Underworld Broker said:


> I'd only do it for the big avy
> 
> I'm generally tired of sparkles and I barely have them for 2 months



you can have my sparkles from the valentine's contest, if you want. to change yours to lightning 



White Wolf said:


> I'll warm you some cocoa in the courts



i like thick hot chocolate


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

I bought a Petite Meller album.

Feeling like a fool

CHILLING IN THE SAUNA TRYING TO HEAT MY BONES.

I use to pirate music so much....now im buying albums left and right >_>


Subarashii said:


> Yes, and she is dope... I didn't know she made music!


She's very talented!


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I'm shocked


everyone is


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> never had cocoa or any kind of chocolate drink before



What have they in Canada? Smth with maple syrup?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> What have they in Canada? Smth with maple syrup?




no we have it in canada, i just personally never tried it

but i promised rem i will this week

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm going to get Preet to de-admin himself

can't say more than that

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'm going to get Preet to de-admin himself
> 
> can't say more than that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> you can have my sparkles from the valentine's contest, if you want. to change yours to lightning



Nah, don't want them, but thanks anyways ~ ♡

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm gonna make baconbits an admin

can't say more than that

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> i like thick hot chocolate


> thick 
> hot
> chocolate 

Well take your pick do you want @baconbits or @Marcelle.B


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> no we have it in canada, i just personally never tried it
> 
> but i promised rem i will this week


How old are you o.o

*pinches cheeks*

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> How old are you o.o
> 
> *pinches cheeks*


dont worry about my age


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> > thick
> > hot
> > chocolate
> 
> Well take your pick do you want @baconbits or @Marcelle.B



i'm guessing you have never had thick hot chocolate considering your lack of coffee experience


----------



## Lew (Feb 20, 2018)

I am completely lost


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Lew said:


> I am completely lost


how are you enjoying your first mafia game?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Lew said:


> I am completely lost



About what?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> u can get them removed u know



I don't wanna get them removed 



Ava said:


> no we have it in canada, i just personally never tried it
> 
> but i promised rem i will this week



I see  

Should've tried it earlier imo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lew (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> how are you enjoying your first mafia game?



It's pretty good, sucking up more of my time than I hoped though.



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> About what?



life

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> i'm guessing you have never had thick hot chocolate considering your lack of coffee experience


I'm guessing you've never touched a woman considering your lack of innuendo experience.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

me and bacon had a chat about republican women last night


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I'm guessing you've never touched a woman considering your lack of innuendo experience.


zatch made a post once about destroying some girls pussy at a party once in the CB

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

this emote is super cute


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I'm guessing you've never touched a woman considering your lack of innuendo experience.





quoted for the truth



Lew said:


> It's pretty good, sucking up more of my time than I hoped though.
> 
> 
> 
> life



yeah, that's why i don't play too often. they're fun but exhausting and time consuming.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> quoted for the truth
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, that's why i don't play too often. they're fun but exhausting and time consuming.


you've been playing non stop for 2 months


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> me and bacon had a chat about republican women last night





what does this even mean? republican women as generalizations or specific women who are republicans


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> zatch made a post once about destroying some girls pussy at a party once in the CB


Is that why he's interested in Russian news stories about people getting cut up during sex?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> what does this even mean? republican women as generalizations or specific women who are republicans


the latter


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Is that why he's interested in Russian news stories about people getting cut up during sex?


he's interested in that cuz trinity is russian and he's madly inlove with her

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> How old are you o.o
> 
> *pinches cheeks*





Ava said:


> dont worry about my age


He's a baybeeeeeeeee 



Ava said:


> me and bacon had a chat about republican women last night





Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> what does this even mean? republican women as generalizations or specific women who are republicans


Answer him, Ava!


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> He's a baybeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont tell me what to do you old grandma


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> he's interested in that cuz trinity is russian and he's madly inlove with her


So he wants to cut her into pieces and feed her to his husky?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> So he wants to cut her into pieces and feed her to his husky?


yup

i look forward to this


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

Feels like ava is trolling tbh


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Feels like ava is trolling tbh


id never log onto a website just to troll strangers

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> the latter


She's gettin' ready for you


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Feels like ava is trolling tbh


That's like saying a cat meows or a zatch reads books

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> dont tell me what to do you old grandma


I will cut you up like that Russian lady did!


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> She's gettin' ready for you


so thats what you look like 



*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I will cut you up like that Russian lady did!


what russian woman cut me?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> That's like saying a cat meows or a zatch reads books



I mean it's the kind of trolling I wouldn't troll back because it's boring

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> this is the wife in inception right?
> 
> 
> she dope
> ...




Marion Cotillard is an excellent actress
check out Deux Jours, Une Nuit


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

what am i trolling about? me and bacon did discuss repub women last night


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> what russian woman cut me?


Like the russian lady who cut up her boyfriend


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> what am i trolling about? me and bacon did discuss repub women last night


Prove it


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2018)

>mods add all sorts of bullshit emotes
>don't add 



@White Wolf @Reznor 
cmon

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

Why did I even show you guys that link ....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Prove it


if i start exposing PMs, then ill have to show that red room PM

do u want that to happen?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Like the russian lady who cut up her boyfriend


yeah but u said a russian woman cut me specifically


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> >mods add all sorts of bullshit emotes
> >don't add
> 
> 
> ...


> not transparent
> not resized to a less horrid size

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

the cafe convo is getting interesting.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

tiredpepe is an awesome emote

sums up my thoughts everytime CANTI makes a post about me

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> if i start exposing PMs, then ill have to show that red room PM
> 
> do u want that to happen?


Do it, it ain't even bad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> > not transparent
> > not resized to a less horrid size




you don't have to use that exact one, I'm sure someone has a better version


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2018)

1000 looks funny in pagecount
it's so tiny

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

pepe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> you don't have to use that exact one, I'm sure someone has a better version


well someone can tag me with a better version an I'll fix it up if need be for upload


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

shizune needs to hurry up and start the dayphase 

i wanna catch some scum


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2018)

also damn you all potterheads
reading all that got me severely nostalgic
now I NEED to read HP again

but I only have the seventh book in English 


and, despite the actually fucking flawless translation, like really, top notch work, so many well translated pun names etc, just overall top of the line, I really want to read in English cuz that's what I've gotten used to for names and such due to media consumption of extra work and the movies and stuff (and also due to reading the last book in English)


so damn
I'll have to buy all the books in English before I can satisfy this now undying urge

damn you all

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> well someone can tag me with a better version an I'll fix it up if need be for upload




@JoJo
I'm sure you have good version of


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> also damn you all potterheads
> reading all that got me severely nostalgic
> now I NEED to read HP again
> 
> ...


online pdfs are on google for free


----------



## Lew (Feb 20, 2018)

I burnt the roof of my mouth drinking tea earlier, this has never happened before. Tea betrayed me.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Useful 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> @JoJo
> I'm sure you have good version of


its a shame jojo barely posts anymore, he was one of my favourite members


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

Lew said:


> I burnt the roof of my mouth drinking tea earlier, this has never happened before. Tea betrayed me.


Happens to me every few days since I'm impatient as fuck.


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> online pdfs are on google for free




yeah but I don't like reading from a screen
physical or bust

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lew (Feb 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Happens to me every few days since I'm impatient as fuck.



I will never get tea from a coffee shop ever again, that stuff was thermonuclear


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

Such a cute smiley, gotta spread some love


----------



## Lew (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Such a cute smiley, gotta spread some love



No cute allowed

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Such a cute smiley, gotta spread some love


hello

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

Lew said:


> No cute allowed



You can't stop me 



White Wolf said:


> hello



Hello

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Hello


 



night night

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> night night



Night ~


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> online pdfs are on google for free


Link me


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> he's interested in that cuz trinity is russian and he's madly inlove with her







Ava said:


> if i start exposing PMs, then ill have to show that red room PM
> 
> do u want that to happen?



redrum kyoko? or did subarashii send you 50 shades porn?



Underworld Broker said:


> Why did I even show you guys that link ....



it was a good link.



Didi said:


> 1000 looks funny in pagecount
> it's so tiny



why would you do that to yourself?



Didi said:


> also damn you all potterheads
> reading all that got me severely nostalgic
> now I NEED to read HP again
> 
> ...



good maybe you can get the houses right this time instead of saying ineffectual, fact-free things 



Ava said:


> shizune needs to hurry up and start the dayphase
> 
> i wanna catch some scum



agreed.



Lew said:


> I burnt the roof of my mouth drinking tea earlier, this has never happened before. Tea betrayed me.



you need to get callouses in your mouth. only way. dry yak butter tea.



Ava said:


> its a shame jojo barely posts anymore, he was one of my favourite members



jojo has abandoned us because he is an apathetic, video game obsessed rugrat.


----------



## Lew (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> you need to get callouses in your mouth. only way. dry yak butter tea.



what the fuck is wrong with you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Lew said:


> what the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Lew (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Lew said:


>



Thinking that you're credible is hilarious. You're a known liar and people that engage with you for duration in argument come to understand you're highly intellectually dishonest. You're an utter fucking hypocrite.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

That escalated quickly

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Lew said:


>



I mean what you say is just utter stupidity and indicative of your willful ignorance.


----------



## Lew (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I mean what you say is just utter stupidity and indicative of your willful ignorance.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Lew said:


>



Everything you believe in and everything that guides is you predicated on what your faith dictates. You are the most emotional being of all, you've just managed to reach a point where you've deluded yourself that these are rational approaches.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

>WW went offline 
>Zatch is starting drama 

Not suspicious at all

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lew (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Everything you believe in and everything that guides is you predicated on what your faith dictates. You are the most emotional being of all, you've just managed to reach a point where you've deluded yourself that these are rational approaches.



no u


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> >WW went offline
> >Zatch is starting drama
> 
> Not suspicious at all


he's copypasting seto kaibas posts to bacon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> >WW went offline
> >Zatch is starting drama
> 
> Not suspicious at all



You just reflect the failures of your predecessors.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

I feel like zatch is quoting lew from another thread... or quoting someone else


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> redrum kyoko? or did subarashii send you 50 shades porn?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


red room was suba

kyoukou PMs me questions usually, no pics


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I feel like zatch is quoting lew from another thread... or quoting someone else


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> good maybe you can get the houses right this time instead of saying ineffectual, fact-free things




I didn't respond the first time but I will now; actually say what you're talking about passive agressive bitchboy or shut your fucking mouth 

I didn't get any of the houses and their qualities wrong so FOH, I'm probably 100% a bigger potterhead than you


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You just reflect the failures of your predecessors.



*[Vote Lynch Zatch] *

Only scum is posting hostile

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 20, 2018)

Zatch quoting Seto....
Where is the sad rating when you need it.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> I didn't respond the first time but I will now; actually say what you're talking about passive agressive bitchboy or shut your fucking mouth
> 
> I didn't get any of the houses and their qualities wrong so FOH, I'm probably 100% a bigger potterhead than you


holy shit


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> @poutanko
> like I said
> can see something from every house in me
> 
> I'm extremely competitive but I highly want all competition to be fair and square - gryffindor



Control + f for fair play on this page



i'll wait.

OH WAIT

it's here



SUCKAAAAA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 20, 2018)

Good night ~

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

now that i've shut that manwhore didi up, anyone else want to play

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

So did @Didi successfully chicken out from having to do the sorting hat test?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> now that i've shut that manwhore didi up, anyone else want to play



what do u wanna play?


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> the cafe convo is getting interesting.


what is going on?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> Aren’t I always.
> 
> (Aside from who I think is scum in mafia games :blobnervous)
> 
> ...


this is why i always quit games before it starts, i respect the host


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> what is going on?


bacon versus everyone round 493593953


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

Oh he didn't. I missed the post.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

>50,000 posts

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Control + f for fair play on this page
> 
> 
> 
> ...




>harry potter wikia



Both Gryffindor and Slytherin are highly competive but Gryffindor is the one that would want to win without cheating, while Slytherin wouldn't mind using everything at their disposal despite the rules, that's why I phrased it like that


yes, fair play (and fairness in general) is also a Hufflepuff trait but they're generally not as competitive as those two

so yeah nah you've been BTFO, bye Zatchlicia


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2018)

like if you're ACTUALLY trying to claim Gryffindor isn't the house that's both competitive as hell yet also wants to win on true merits (tho, they can be brought to playing slightly outside the rules if the opponent is being egregious in its laxness with the rules, a trait I don't share, which once again, proves my hufflepuffness), then you're ignorant


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 20, 2018)

Doing nothing at work during the night shift was a mistake.
Almost feel like working....
Feels bad mang.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> >harry potter wikia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



look buddy. if you don't want to trust the wiki, here is the official description from pottermore. fair play is emphasized with regards to hufflepuffs, not gryffindors. you were extrapolating and using your own opinion to interpret their qualities, which is OK - but not the official version.

this is becoming an issue of semantics, but in the end, if you want to list fair play with gryffindor, you're factually wrong; that's a hufflepuff trait.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2018)

I clearly wasn't though you dumb fucking bitch because the ONUS of the argument was being competitive
I merely listed fair play as a secondary trait so I wouldn't list a trait that was inherent to both Gryffindors and Slytherins

poor reading comprehension Zatch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

don't banned over harry potter guys  

just continue this discussion without insulting each other

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

I know Didi is trying to skirt around the issue by saying he meant in the framework of competitiveness Gryffindor believes in fair play vs. Slytherin ambition to win at all costs, but that's both bifurcation fallacy and tautology fallacy because he was talking about traits en masse of all the houses. so no


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2018)

like I'm actually laughing here 

Zatch tried to throw shade at me for two whole posts while simultaneously being afraid to really call me out, just because I listed a secondary trait that also belongs as a primary trait of another house, as if all house traits only belong to 1 house only 


WELP
I guess since Loyalty belongs to Hufflepuff, Gryffindors fucking drop their friends at the drop of a hat too, right Zatch?


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I know Didi is trying to skirt around the issue by saying he meant in the framework of competitiveness Gryffindor believes in fair play vs. Slytherin ambition to win at all costs, but that's both bifurcation fallacy and tautology fallacy because he was talking about traits en masse of all the houses. so no



stop Zatch
pulling out your thesaurus won't work when you've clearly already lost

just admit your defeat and retire with dignity


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> stop Zatch
> pulling out your thesaurus won't work when you've clearly already lost
> 
> just admit your defeat and retire with dignity



You talked about how you would fit it with any of the houses, then proceeded to list their qualities. You named all of their DEFINING features you'd find on Pottermore, yet you put fair play with Gryffindors, which is one of the HIGHLIGHTED features for Hufflepuff. I don't see how I lost.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

do i need to flex my mod powers in here?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

this can only be decided in a game of pokemon.

oh wait, i was second place. didn't didi lose first round in the tournament?


----------



## Lew (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> do i need to flex my mod powers in here?



you're psychic


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2018)

>me
"I'm competitive like Gryffindors (while being on the fair play side like them as opposed to Slytherins)"
>zatch
"STOP THE FUCKING PRESSES HE SAID FAIR PLAY THATS A HUFFLEPUFF THING IGNORE THE REST OF THE POST HOLY SHIT DIDI STOP FUCKING POSTING FAKE TRAITS OF THE HOUSES YOU DONT KNOW SHIT IM GONNA THROW INDIRECT SHADE AT YOU FOR THIS IN 2 SEPARATE POSTS HOURS APART"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Lew said:


> you're psychic


how do you think I knew your mafia role? of course I am

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Lew said:


> you're psychic



priscilla is psychic calling you neji


----------



## Lew (Feb 20, 2018)

Maybe I'm easy

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> this can only be decided in a game of pokemon.
> 
> oh wait, i was second place. didn't didi lose first round in the tournament?




>needs to bring in other shit completely irrelevant to the argument

Wow, I was already winning hard enough Zatch but thanks for cementing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Lew said:


> Maybe I'm easy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Isn't shade supposed to be a subtle, can-go-over-your-head insult? Wouldn't it already be 'indirect'? I also quoted your two posts with my replies, so I don't know how they would be 'indirect.'


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

monkaS


----------



## Lew (Feb 20, 2018)

I can see that deleted post, I'm grossed out

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> bacon versus everyone round 493593953


lol , he is morally just and on the Right side though.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Lew said:


> I can see that deleted post, I'm grossed out


forgot u had mod powers here


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Lew said:


> I can see that deleted post, I'm grossed out



???? ava's? lol


----------



## Lew (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> ???? ava's? lol



yes not approving, I'm insulted


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Lew said:


> yes not approving, I'm insulted



What was it?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Lew said:


> yes not approving, I'm insulted


its our little secret lew


----------



## Lew (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> What was it?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2018)

And what have you got at the end of the day?
What have you got to take away?
A bottle of whiskey and a new set of lies
Blinds on the window and a pain behind the eyes


----------



## Lew (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> its our little secret lew

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> how shocked will you be when you learn this was my machination plot to spice up the forums today? didi and i pm'd each other that we'd have a fake fight?


screenshot it or gtfo


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

i actually tried stopping that fight because I like you a lot and i would hate to see you get in trouble

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> i actually tried stopping that fight because I like you a lot and i would hate to see you get in trouble



Did I break any rules? I thought we were having a friendly, low-stake discussion  

like you and nighty on voldemort vs. dumbledore


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Did I break any rules? I thought we were having a friendly, low-stake discussion
> 
> like you and nighty on voldemort vs. dumbledore


white wolf is much more strict in here then the CB mods are in the CB

he would have warned you and if you guys continued there would have been a ban

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> i actually tried stopping that fight because I like you a lot and i would hate to see you get in trouble




how would we get in trouble for that


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> how would we get in trouble for that


idk man

i just care about u guys okay, dont ask me questions


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> white wolf is much more strict in here then the CB mods are in the CB
> 
> he would have warned you and if you guys continued there would have been a ban



"No!"

we clearly weren't actually hardcore insulting eachother
just banter


that's what makes the huge difference in this section and this thread in particular

actual drama gets swatted down hard
but banter and game-heated insults? A-okay

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

ALSO WHY WOULD I BE THE ONE TO GET IN TROUBLE. DIDI IS MORE AGGRESSIVE

ban him

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> ALSO WHY WOULD I BE THE ONE TO GET IN TROUBLE. DIDI IS MORE AGGRESSIVE
> 
> ban him




wow okay NEVERMIND
ZATCH WAS CLEARLY FLAMEBAITING ME

BAN HIM

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> ALSO WHY WOULD I BE THE ONE TO GET IN TROUBLE. DIDI IS MORE AGGRESSIVE
> 
> ban him


huh? i never said only u 

also show me the PMs where u guys planned this out


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> wow okay NEVERMIND
> ZATCH WAS CLEARLY FLAMEBAITING ME
> 
> BAN HIM



Et tu, Didi?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

someone approve my posts


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

man i hate this approve posting thing so much, cant stand it anymore

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

My #1 forum goal is to get banned for a serious issue and for mbxx to override the ban. Then, when staff asks him why he did it, he simply responds, ""

[HASHTAG]#makemywishcometrue[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lew (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> My #1 forum goal is to get banned for a serious issue and for mbxx to override the ban. Then, when staff asks him why he did it, he simply responds, ""
> 
> [HASHTAG]#makemywishcometrue[/HASHTAG]



Mbxx delete likely )))))))))))

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> huh? i never said only u





Ava said:


> i actually tried stopping that fight because I like you a lot and i would hate to see you get in trouble



so you would only hate to see ME get in trouble? not Didi? and you like me a lot? not didi?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> so you would only hate to see ME get in trouble? not Didi? and you like me a lot? not didi?


i like you both 

think im dumb enough to ever admit which one of you I like more?

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## NO (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> it's a month from the date you did the bet.


Why did he roll again? Didn’t Ava have all the prizes?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Why did he roll again? Didn’t Ava have all the prizes?


I rolled because I enjoy gambling, thats all


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Why did he roll again? Didn’t Ava have all the prizes?



He's addicted to gambling.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

why was reznor just here


----------



## Lew (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> why was reznor just here



To ban peeps


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Lew said:


> To ban peeps



i knew it


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2018)

Is ava the new Freddie

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lew (Feb 20, 2018)

I snitched

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2018)

I'LL READ ABOUT IT TOMORROW ON CONVO THREAD Z


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Lew said:


> I snitched


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> I'LL READ ABOUT IT TOMORROW ON CONVO THREAD Z



good night. i also argued with you to distract you from your sick symptoms. you had ten minutes of bliss


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


>


interesting emote choice


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Lew said:


> I snitched


who did u snitch on


----------



## Lew (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> who did u snitch on



I can't say


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Lew said:


> I can't say


not me right? ive been a good boy for the last 24 hours


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

@Melodie she agrees it was a bit too magic the technology. She also thought Asgard's tech was too simply magicky.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 20, 2018)

But, if it was me or AVa. Ban city.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> But, if it was me or AVa. Ban city.



 You must control your rage.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 20, 2018)

These pathetic human beings don't deserve rage...

Besides, its clear whats good for the goose isn't really good for the gander. 

With the picking and choosing of what is allowed to be applied and used.  I mean after all. I don't have a grasp Of "reality" and I don't "comprehend."


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

If you hate the people here so much why do you keep coming?


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> If you hate the people here so much why do you keep coming?


Yeah he said adios a few days ago.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 20, 2018)

Who said I hate anyone? I don't hate anyone here. 

But, I will call it how I see it. 

If you don't like it. Well, you can put me on ignore.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 20, 2018)

That goes for anyone.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Who said I hate anyone? I don't hate anyone here.
> 
> But, I will call it how I see it.
> 
> If you don't like it. Well, you can put me on ignore.


What's the matter man?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 20, 2018)

This message has been edited so it can protect the innocent.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 20, 2018)

You don't gotta like me, but you will respect me.

I've lived that way my entire life and I'm not gonna change who I am because we are in some virtual forum.

You want to  be respected it's a two-way street. I'd be damned if I show anyone respect who disrespects me, not how I operate and since people wanna open their mouths I'll say loud and clear: it had nothing to do with the picking of actually Dr. White as player of the month or me having an alternative. I sparked the conversation to have ground rules laid for voting times. Personally speaking, since ya know we are supposed to as a community pick who is player of the month. If you feel like I am socially inept, that's cool. I likely think the same of you as well.

I love having haters. It drives me because if you dislike me, it's because there is something wrong with you. And, likely because you can't handle the truth because I am one who will give it to you: raw and uncut.


Most of are from two very large and different social structures. If you can't understand that, then perhaps you are the one who is socially inept.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

We have players of the month here!?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 20, 2018)

Yeah they earn points to buy awards.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

I have no idea whatcha upset about man.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 20, 2018)

They know who they are.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 20, 2018)

And before this is all said and done I will make them eat their words.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 20, 2018)

One of the biggest proponents of that is here as well. That expired ass waffle with mold growing on the corners.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Well do the points even matter?

Prizes are whatever man, you should be participating in stuff just for the fun and enjoyment of the activity/ socializing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 20, 2018)

It's not a matter of the prizes as opposed to everyone having a say in the picking of the winner and not it defaulting to three people, and well now two. I believe it should be the entire mafia community deciding or no one at all.

But, somehow I'm socially inept because I didn't pick an alternate and called it bullshit someone admitted to being biased and picking a winner. That was my gripe. Like somehow Me throwing out an alternative would have changed the fact of a biased pick. And, again If you don't like what i am saying. Hit that ignore button.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 20, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> One of the biggest proponents of that is here as well. That expired ass waffle with mold growing on the corners.



I am always here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

You two passively aggressively agreeing each others posts.... >_>

lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 20, 2018)

Nah. I always play with @Mr. Waffles I actually like the depressed burned Waffle. I'm not so sure how he feels about me besides the string of one point of positive rep he keeps giving me.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

So you think since there wasn't a community decision on who got it for January, Wad shouldn't have flexed his authority to give it to anyone? Should have skipped that month? That's the argument, yes?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> If you hate the people here so much why do you keep coming?



 Because it is hard to build up anger on something new.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 20, 2018)

I do not think he, nor white wolf or Tiger should have that authority. The community should or we don't have it at all.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

No, really.

You have been on a one-man war against everyone here for almost 4 years. You oppose the result of every game, every contest, and every event we have. You hate almost every host. Every other post you make nowadays is a snarky comment against the people in here as a whole.

You don't like us, you just want to become acknowledged as a great player so you can feel good or something.

This doesn't work, and this will never work. Mafia is a social game and this is a social forum. You must befriend people first.

Find a place where you like the people in there. You'll have a better chance of being happy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 20, 2018)

Not true whatsoever, actually.

But, okay Mr. Luffy.

But, thanks for your untrue and great assessment though.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 20, 2018)

I hate every host.



This is fucking funny as hell.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Well who should have gotten it instead?

I didn't even know this was thing, so hardly seems important in the grand scheme of things....


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 20, 2018)

It don't matter.


----------



## Crugyr (Feb 20, 2018)

Did he still not admit he thinks he deserves it?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

If it doesn't matter don't make a scene. 

If you're good, good things will come your way without having to push for it too.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 20, 2018)

Why would I admit I deserve a reward when I been in ONE fucking GAME in Jan?

God, get off my nuts.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

OK, just make sure you spearhead the discussion for the February player. No one has an issue making it a communal thing. The problem with the January one is that it came so late in February, as to be an afterthought. If you take it upon yourself to engage the community to gather a consensus, no one is going to purposefully spite and oppose you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm not spearheading a damn thing. One of you can do it. 

Remember I hate every host (I mean DDL is a dumb ass for making that lie up), every contest (what contest do we have...the mafia awards? LMAO where are those at btw? Nice to know words can be put into my mouth) And every game outcome. Thats funny, the only gripe I had ever with a game outcome is because of the way db super mafia ended. A game might I add I lasted till the end, played a perfect game and yes, still don't consider myself "Player of the month".

So kiss my ass, haters.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 20, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

The awards are being worked on. I know they have a PM discussion. Should be posting results by the end of February, I believe.

Everyone forgot about the player of the month, or it wasn't advertised properly. I don't know which, but in the end, it's only the first month, and White is a good choice. Now that people are more aware of it, the hope would be for it to have more activity and debate. But what's done is done - there were cutoff stipulations for nominating, and we missed them.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 20, 2018)

Next month's shall be decided in the standoff.

Let the bloodsports begin.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Next month's shall be decided in the standoff.
> 
> Let the bloodsports begin.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 20, 2018)

Brownnose awards.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Next month's shall be decided in the standoff.
> 
> Let the bloodsports begin.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Brownnose awards.



But do you see how this isn't helpful or constructive? These throw away lines don't add anything to the discussion. You're lamenting the way the player of the month was handled, but you're not willing to help make it better in February? Then why not shut up?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm not understanding the negativity for negativity's sake.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'm not understanding the negativity for negativity's sake.



You sweet summer child.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

This is how you're coming across

I'm upset I wasn't nominated for the award, so I'm going to pretend like the award itself is meaningless and self-serving. 

if you don't CARE or don't think there's VALUE in something, why are you making such a fuss about it?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 20, 2018)

I can make it better by offering my two cents. And, that comment was a shot at the running joke about how I hate contest that which I don't hate.

However, about me shutting up. How about no?


----------



## JoJo (Feb 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> @JoJo
> I'm sure you have good version of


nah i dont

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## JoJo (Feb 20, 2018)

tfw didi tags u for some dumb shit tho

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 20, 2018)

The discussion was occurring in the prize thread. For what purpose would it be relocated here.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I can make it better by offering my two cents. And, that comment was a shot at the running joke about how I hate contest that which I don't hate.
> 
> However, about me shutting up. How about no?



I asked you to help make it better for this month, and you said no. If you're not willing to offer your two cents when numerous people have said they'd be more than happy to hear and listen to them, then what are you doing?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

JoJo said:


> tfw didi tags u for some dumb shit tho

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 20, 2018)

Why are ya'll talking to yourselves?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

This is the part where the teacher comes in and takes away award stickers.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Why are ya'll talking to yourselves?



Did you not just see Jojo in this thread? That's like a mythical Hoho flew by. Of course we'd all be babbling from happiness


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

I forgot we had a prize thread.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Did you not just see Jojo in this thread? That's like a mythical Hoho flew by. Of course we'd all be babbling from happiness


how's the cb


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 20, 2018)

Oh it's Dr. Bitch.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Did you not just see Jojo in this thread? That's like a mythical Hoho flew by. Of course we'd all be babbling from happiness


Jojo is like jigglypuff imo

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Why are ya'll talking to yourselves?



 where the fuck you been?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

JoJo said:


> how's the cb



i dunno. i barely post there. mainly in the café and here. 

everyone left the cb. i hope you are proud


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Jojo is like jigglypuff imo



forever linked to shiny for me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Ok. I don't care/

dont care about participation trophies and stickers.

soooo

OwO 

ugu

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JoJo (Feb 20, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Jojo is like jigglypuff imo


what's the closest thing to an officer pokemon? cause that's what i am since i scum hunt mafianiggers for fun


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 20, 2018)

Well if it gets abused again next month I believe we should take it away. I'll get myself banned behind that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> forever linked to shiny for me


True, jojo can be togepi. Same pitched voice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoJo (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> i dunno. i barely post there. mainly in the café and here.
> 
> everyone left the cb. i hope you are proud


i am DankPepe

also it was gonna decline eventually


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Well if it gets abused again next month I believe we should take it away. I'll get myself banned behind that.



Let go brah.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 20, 2018)

JoJo said:


> what's the closest thing to an officer pokemon? cause that's what i am since i scum hunt mafianiggers for fun


You can just be officer jenny.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 20, 2018)

u never should have came back zatch

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

JoJo said:


> what's the closest thing to an officer pokemon? cause that's what i am since i scum hunt mafianiggers for fun



Watchog maybe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Don't need to seek validation in others.

Do what makes you happy.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 20, 2018)

Besides everyone licking Dr. Bitches asshole... @RemChu your avatar makes me wanna go see Black Panther.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

JoJo said:


> u never should have came back zatch



I think that was the issue. I started posting right during winter break when activity was the highest and i thought this was how the forum would always be

disappointment


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Besides everyone licking Dr. Bitches asshole... @RemChu your avatar makes me wanna go see Black Panther.


It's good go see it this weekend or whatever.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JoJo (Feb 20, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Watchog maybe.


nah i dont fucks with those normal pokemon u find in the beginning of the game 

well

not that watchog is one, but it looks like one so it prolly is. pokemon is p formulaic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 20, 2018)

I been hearing that @RemChu I just may do so.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Looks like a looney tunes character on angel dust, about to bite someone's face off.


----------



## Melodie (Feb 20, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Watchog maybe.


Gross

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

JoJo said:


> nah i dont fucks with those normal pokemon u find in the beginning of the game
> 
> well
> 
> not that watchog is one, but it looks like one so it prolly is. pokemon is p formulaic

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I been hearing that @RemChu I just may do so.


After the movie you will be like 

"WE WERE KINGS"

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 20, 2018)

Gardevoir/espeon master race.


----------



## Melodie (Feb 20, 2018)

There should be "?" rating.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## JoJo (Feb 20, 2018)

pokemon a shit tbh tbf

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> After the movie you will be like
> 
> "WE WERE KINGS"


It was great, I am hyped for annihilation though. Same people who produced ex machina.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> After the movie you will be like
> 
> "WE WERE KINGS"



I do that now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

JoJo said:


> pokemon a shit tbh tbf



what about ragnarok


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> It was great, I am hyped for annihilation though. Same people who produced ex machina.



Did you read the books?


----------



## JoJo (Feb 20, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Gardevoir/espeon master race.


gardevoir was one of the pokemon in my main team in gen 3

it was actually my Blaziken, Gardevoir, and my Shiny Crobat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultra (Feb 20, 2018)

Ava said:


> not me right? ive been a good boy for the last 24 hours



Bruh

My game


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> It was great, I am hyped for annihilation though. Same people who produced ex machina.



*highfive*

I'm going to pee my pants then.

and uh i love the lead actor

portman?


----------



## JoJo (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> what about ragnarok


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Did you read the books?


Nah i used to read alot but haven't since college


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 20, 2018)

However, I do have adobe premiere pro now. I am gonna start making anime music videos. 

That should be fun.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 20, 2018)

gardevoir is flawless


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

this looks like a anime monster

Darling in the Franxx


----------



## Melodie (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

Well

There's always Growlithe/Arcanine.

The original police dog.



@JoJo


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Melodie said:


> gardevoir is flawless

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 20, 2018)

Pokemon designs have been gross since gen 5.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 20, 2018)

Superman said:


> where the fuck you been?


Lmao i just got this notification. I've been coolin


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

But really.

Nothing beats

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

You played RO....

XX SIN FOR LIFE BB


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Pokemon designs have been gross since gen 5.



Nah a lot of them are great.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

X-Sin 

owo


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Pokemon designs have been gross since gen 5.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 20, 2018)

Alolan ninetails/marowak


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm a fan of the shiny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Did you play Gunz the duel @ Zatch ?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Did you play Gunz the duel @ Zatch ?



I did.

Most fun terrible game I've ever played.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> You played RO....
> 
> XX SIN FOR LIFE BB


Sin X*


----------



## Melodie (Feb 20, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Alolan ninetails


One of the very few gorgeous looking ones


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Did you play Gunz the duel @ Zatch ?



A played it for a second, but I quit. 

I did play on a private server for Ragnarok for a while. that was the best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I did.
> 
> Most fun terrible game I've ever played.


YESSSSSSSSSSSSs
!!!!

same

broken game but abusing the broken mechanics to pretend to be a badass o.o

Double butterfly


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

Guyz

who played

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSs
> !!!!
> 
> same
> ...



Nah.

My thing was to abuse machine guns and grenades to kill bad players who only knew how to spam key combos.

Then watch they rage.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

The best thing in ragnarok was being a wizard and using the ice wall spell on doors. when people exited buildings, the ice would interfere with the game logic and teleport them to some weird prison. was the funniest thing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Nah.
> 
> My thing was to abuse machine guns and grenades to kill bad players who only knew how to spam key combos.
> 
> Then watch they rage.



You E-style scrub.... 

K-style for life.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> You E-style scrub....
> 
> K-style for life.



I also knew some basic K-style moves.

So I would bait them into thinking I could only use E-style.

Then spam butterfly.

And watch them rage.

I played that until the rage got stale.


----------



## Melodie (Feb 20, 2018)

Ragnarok talk. Must tag Santi

@Santi


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Guyz
> 
> who played


this like a runescape alternative? :0

I mainly played runescape a little bit after school w/ friends 
or uh 
Graal Online. (Zelda link to the past online clone)

wasted many a hour in that.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Ragnarok talk. Must tag Santi
> 
> @Santi


Oh he played 0.0

Man why didn't play RO with anyone from nf.

:x

oh well.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

I like text games, like Phoenix Wright.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

melodie was a skilled neopets player.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Lmao *i just got this notification*. I've been coolin



 I gambled and lost

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Oh he played 0.0
> 
> Man why didn't play RO with anyone from nf.
> 
> ...



Were you on a private server, too?


----------



## Melodie (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> melodie was a skilled neopets player.


Not even once

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> this like a runescape alternative? :0
> 
> I mainly played runescape a little bit after school w/ friends
> or uh
> ...



Nah.

This is an RPG that was inspired in 80s Ultima and kind of forgot to update from that.

Which is a good thing.

It was hard as fuck. Any death would make you lose levels, equips, and items. PVP was legal and very little restricted. Players murdered each other and conquered servers. People abused bugs to lure monsters into newbie areas. Monsters used 3-4 spells at once to deal random one-hit-KOs.

it was beautiful. Getting to high level was a victory.

Then around 2007 the company sold out and started making it like a regular RPG to get more players. Meh.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Santí (Feb 20, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Ragnarok talk. Must tag Santi
> 
> @Santi



why dis.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

It was also famous for having craptastic graphics and no sound.

But it was so fun.

Also it got mega popular in Brazil and Poland for weird reasons. Which kind of made everyone hate us.


----------



## Melodie (Feb 20, 2018)

Santi said:


> why dis.


Why not, you loved talking about it


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Nah.
> 
> This is an RPG that was inspired in 80s Ultima and kind of forgot to update from that.
> 
> ...


Ah nice, yeah gave an Ultima vibe.


----------



## Melodie (Feb 20, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It was also famous for having craptastic graphics and no sound.
> 
> But it was so fun.
> 
> Also it got mega popular in Brazil and Poland for weird reasons. Which kind of made everyone hate us.


Reasons bring?


----------



## Legend (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

It had many cool quirks too. Instead of menus, you interacted with NPCs by talking to them (as in, typing things then enter). So there were hidden dialogue and quests. Spells were also used by typing. Instead of buying potions, you farmed healing runes, or bought from players who farmed and sold them. You would fish to get mana regeneration. Put items in bags and kick them around to get over the weight limitation and carry your loot bag. Trick noobs into drinking slime to steal their items. 

it was archaic but in a good way. Like some MMORPG/Roguelike mix.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Reasons bring?



HUEHUEHUEHUEHUE BRBRBRBRBR

FREE ITANS PLZ

HELP PK

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shiny (Feb 20, 2018)

Grand chase master race

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 20, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Grand chase master race


Oh my god I played that


----------



## Santí (Feb 20, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Grand chase master race



Stop dis.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

My favorite dead game is Grand Chase. Before they broke it with all the new characters. 


Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Were you on a private server, too?



Yeah pretty sure I played on private. 


I played on neopets but i was like....

11ish? 

it was an after school thing, like a bunch of kids went to the boys & girls club/ ymca thing. Computer lab, so we all played similar games at the same time.

then go to the gym etc. play n64 upstairs etc. 


Man kids play some stupid shit to pass the time.

My lil sis use to do club penguin few yours ago. 

My little cousin she does Roblox at the moment. >_>


best things as a kid are

fooseball,
ping pong,
pool,
classic consoles 
and 
dodgeball / kickball ;o


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I mainly played runescape a little bit after school w/ friends



I should kick you in the nuts for playing that game.


----------



## Santí (Feb 20, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Why not, you loved talking about it



Since when have you ever cared about what I talked about?


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

On the cruises, at sea, where there is little to do

my friends and I + other adults, and kids played ping pong all day.... 

hype matches


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 20, 2018)

We used to play the magic school bus PC game to beat it and make the license driver ID's at the end making fun of people and printing them out to give them to the people.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I should kick you in the nuts for playing that game.


I didn't enjoy it.
Some nerds really got into it. 

"I have mythril, full dragon armor."

Like fucking 10 years olds stealing their parents credit cards just to get membership.


retarded.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I didn't enjoy it.
> Some nerds really got into it.
> 
> "I have mythril, full dragon armor."
> ...



I had this friend who was obsessed with it. OMG...they went the extra mile. Marriages in the game and all of that shit.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2018)

I got Ravenclaw

@poutanko 
@Underworld Broker 
@Mr. Waffles

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 20, 2018)

@RemChu we played all the same shit you did at the boyz and girls club too.

except we also did laser tag, floor hockey and we were in all the sports leagues. 

Not to mention we played jail break and monkey tag.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Oh he played 0.0
> 
> Man why didn't play RO with anyone from nf.
> 
> ...



If it’s a halfway decent mmo 7/10 times I’ve probably played it.


----------



## Crugyr (Feb 20, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I'm not spearheading a damn thing. One of you can do it.
> 
> Remember I hate every host (I mean DDL is a dumb ass for making that lie up), every contest (what contest do we have...the mafia awards? LMAO where are those at btw? Nice to know words can be put into my mouth) And every game outcome. Thats funny, the only gripe I had ever with a game outcome is because of the way db super mafia ended. A game might I add I lasted till the end, played a perfect game and yes, still don't consider myself "Player of the month".
> 
> So kiss my ass, haters.


Can’t be perfect if you didn’t win lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crugyr (Feb 20, 2018)

JoJo said:


> gardevoir was one of the pokemon in my main team in gen 3
> 
> it was actually my Blaziken, Gardevoir, and my Shiny Crobat


Salamence was the true hero in that game

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)

looks like something @Swarmy tugs his meat to

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Salamence was the true hero in that game



 No it was Milotic because you had to work for it.


----------



## Aries (Feb 20, 2018)

Taking jazz, modern, hip hop, latin and ballroom dancing this semester and taking a class where have to dance for my peers. 

 
My feet hurt


----------



## Araragi (Feb 20, 2018)

Santi said:


> Since when have you ever cared about what I talked about?


be happy. Mello is finally showing the dere in her tsun

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Legend (Feb 21, 2018)

Underrated Game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> I got Ravenclaw
> 
> @poutanko
> @Underworld Broker
> @Mr. Waffles



Why you tag me for this ? 



Legend said:


> Underrated Game.



Indeed it was.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Indeed it was.


I first played it on the GBA >.>


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 21, 2018)

Legend said:


> I first played it on the GBA >.>



At least you played it.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

waffles, do you sleep


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

do you do that power nap thing where you sleep 30 minutes?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

I only ask because Didi went to sleep a couple of hours ago so I'm surprised you're still posting


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> waffles, do you sleep





Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> do you do that power nap thing where you sleep 30 minutes?





Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I only ask because Didi went to sleep a couple of hours ago so I'm surprised you're still posting



I just got home from work.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I just got home from work.



I see. Earning money for that down payment on the couch I will be sleeping on when I visit you in the Neitherlands. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I see. Earning money for that down payment on the couch I will be sleeping on when I visit you in the Neitherlands. Keep up the good work.



Why would I need a down payment for a couch ?
Just pay it all at once lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Why would I need a down payment for a couch ?
> Just pay it all at once lol.


I think he's calling you poor lmao


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Why would I need a down payment for a couch ?
> Just pay it all at once lol.



You have expensive taste. The Poltrona Frau Kennedee Curved Sofa - isn't that what you have


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 21, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> I think he's calling you poor lmao



I'm Dutch, not American.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Feb 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You have expensive taste. The Poltrona Frau Kennedee Curved Sofa - isn't that what you have



> expensive taste

Still ain't gonna need a down payment.

How much is that sofa and why would I want it ?


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 21, 2018)

I don't want to live on this planet anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 21, 2018)

What is this abomination...


I live alone and have no life, it's too big.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

*1.6 Million-Dollar Magnetic Hover Bed Floats on Air*

*spoke to*


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 21, 2018)

> hover bed

Sounds nice on paper, but fuck that shit.
Gimme my hoverboard though.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

how much do you think this bed is


----------



## Melodie (Feb 21, 2018)

Zatch is just showing us what he has.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> how much do you think this bed is



5 dollar.
Can't be worth much more than that.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> 5 dollar.
> Can't be worth much more than that.



6.3 million


----------



## Avito (Feb 21, 2018)

All these rich white folks and their taste

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I live alone and have no life, it's too big.



> Mohit rating this informative

Should I be getting my baseball bat ready, @Mohit ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Avito (Feb 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> 6.3 million


Fuck that shit it's way too girly


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

They already have hoverboards. they just don't go that high off the ground


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> 6.3 million



That's 6,999,995 too much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > Mohit rating this informative
> 
> Should I be getting my baseball bat ready, @Mohit ?


Nah I m not rich enough to visit you


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 21, 2018)

Wait... that's wrong.
Fuck my brain.


----------



## Melodie (Feb 21, 2018)

:skull:


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Wait... that's wrong.
> Fuck my brain.



I thought you were making a joke about the devalued Euro.


----------



## Avito (Feb 21, 2018)

Where are the moderators when I need them


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

I would pay to watch a sitcom of Waffles and Mohit interacting in real life

would be gold


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 21, 2018)

> @Mohit rated it agree

You do realize that baseball bat will be going where the sun don't shine, right ?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 21, 2018)

Melodie said:


> :skull:







Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I thought you were making a joke about the devalued Euro.



That would require me to know what value it's even at.



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I would pay to watch a sitcom of Waffles and Mohit interacting in real life
> 
> would be gold



Only 1 episode though.
After that Mohit mysteriously disappeared.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Only 1 episode though.
> After that Mohit mysteriously disappeared.



did you eat him


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Fuck that shit it's way too girly



watch your male privilege

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> did you eat him



Ewwwwwwwww no.
Do you know where he's been ? :disgust


----------



## Avito (Feb 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I would pay to watch a sitcom of Waffles and Mohit interacting in real life
> 
> would be gold


It will be named brown in town


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Ewwwwwwwww no.
> Do you know where he's been ? :disgust



I didn't take you for an Indophobe


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I didn't take you for an Indophobe



I'm not.


----------



## Avito (Feb 21, 2018)

[QUOTE="Mr. Waffles, post: 58222108, member: 171954] Only 1 episode though.
After that Mohit mysteriously disappeared.[/QUOTE]
Along with all of your stuff that is


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm not.



Why else would he be dirty? that's a known anti-indian sentiment slogan


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Mohit said:


> It will be named brown in town



waffles is paler than that guy who flagellates himself in the davinci code

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Avito (Feb 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I didn't take you for an Indophobe


He is only mohitophobe


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 21, 2018)

So @Mr. Waffles is shamus NOTED


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Why else would he be dirty? that's a known anti-indian sentiment slogan



I got nothing. 



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> waffles is paler than that guy who flagellates himself in the davinci code



This is true.
I'm a ghost.


----------



## Avito (Feb 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Ewwwwwwwww no.
> Do you know where he's been ? :disgust


wow i dint know you hated your mom so much 



*Spoiler*: __ 



was that too rude


----------



## Aries (Feb 21, 2018)

I look up into the night phase
And see a thousand eyes staring back
And all around these golden beacons
I see nothing but black
I feel a way of something beyond them
I don't see what I can feel
If vision is the only validation
Then most of my life isn't real

'Cause if you're not really here
Then the stars don't even matter
Now I'm filled to the top with fear
That it's all just a bunch of matter
'Cause if you're not really here
Then I don't want to be either
I wanna be next to you
Black and gold, black and gold, black and gold

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 21, 2018)

> This message is awaiting moderator approval, and is invisible to normal visitors.


this is way too annoying

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 21, 2018)

Mohit said:


> this is way too annoying


If you write something fucked up can they disapprove it?


----------



## Avito (Feb 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> If you write something fucked up can they disapprove it?


wow i never thought about that
but what level of fucked up that shit needs to be to get disapproved


----------



## Stelios (Feb 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'm going to get Preet to de-admin himself
> 
> can't say more than that


This has been done again


----------



## Magic (Feb 21, 2018)

Ok. can actually draw well on this tablet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Ok. can actually draw well on this tablet.



Which one do you have?


----------



## Magic (Feb 21, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Which one do you have?


I was using like a $100 dolla american wacom comic piece of crap.

I am not using a Xp-pen 13

could have bought the wacom 13 inch latest model for 1k.
buuuuuut yeah not doing that. 
(maybe in a year or 2 if i have money to waste) 
~_~

but uhhhhhh huge leap in the line quality and the ability to actually draw compared to that $100 thing where Im drawing on a board and looking up at my laptop screen.

That disconnect is huge.


----------



## Magic (Feb 21, 2018)

wacom is still the "Best" though, but yeah there are cheaper alternatives. 

Like you could get a 20 inch for 500 from other companies. Wacom would be 1500+ 

insane.


----------



## Didi (Feb 21, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Guyz
> 
> who played




I did
can't remember if we talked about it before


and ofc you did
I remember hearing BRs were the scourge of the NA server (BR? BR? Gib moni pls. I hunt u) 
we had the same situation in EU tho with PL PL PL PL PL


----------



## Didi (Feb 21, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It was also famous for having craptastic graphics and no sound.
> 
> But it was so fun.
> 
> Also it got mega popular in Brazil and Poland for weird reasons. Which kind of made everyone hate us.




lmao you already mentioned it


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> wacom is still the "Best" though, but yeah there are cheaper alternatives.
> 
> Like you could get a 20 inch for 500 from other companies. Wacom would be 1500+
> 
> insane.



I think Huion is better from what I heard, it's also cheaper. Would probably buy one if my current tablet breaks or smth 

Using a wacom bamboo atm


----------



## Didi (Feb 21, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Nah.
> 
> This is an RPG that was inspired in 80s Ultima and kind of forgot to update from that.
> 
> ...





This still had the BEST exploration I've ever had in any RPG
like
it felt so satisfying to just go deeper into the wild / caves because exploring was actually dangerous. It had a risk. The deeper you went, the stronger the monsters you find. But who knows, there might just be sweet sweet loot around the corner
Shit was also maze-like as fuck
That + cryptic quests and also the possibility of getting stuck (like, if you fall down a hole but have no rope. Or just if another player is a dickhead and flips some switch or blocks a door or something) made it all feel so exhilarating.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 21, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I think Huion is better from what I heard, it's also cheaper. Would probably buy one if my current tablet breaks or smth
> 
> Using a wacom bamboo atm


Yeah it's Huion for 500 and you get like a 21 inch. 

Chinese company ? Pretty sure.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 21, 2018)

> Reading up

Protip: I can see what your edited post said. 

Back to reading.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 21, 2018)

Didi said:


> @White Wolf



You're lucky Rion made me hella


----------



## Magic (Feb 21, 2018)

5 min sketch

NSFW



vast improvement in the line quality and overall ability to draw.

wtf was i doing with the 100$ thing


----------



## Magic (Feb 21, 2018)

belly is off


----------



## Magic (Feb 21, 2018)

Now I can draw dongers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 21, 2018)

butt mmmm gonna explore dynamic stuff, tired of being bad.


----------



## Magic (Feb 21, 2018)

Mohit said:


> wow i never thought about that
> but what level of fucked up that shit needs to be to get disapproved


flaming, stuff that breaks the rules.

Anyways g'night.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 21, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Which one do you have?


wow all this time i thought you were @pricella 
your ava confuses me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stelios (Feb 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 21, 2018)

k now i slumber

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You're lucky your not Rion.



That's what you meant to say.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 21, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> That's what you meant to say.


Not really, there's at least one obviously discernable difference between the edit and what I'd say in actuality, but... not gonna point it out.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Lew (Feb 21, 2018)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## NO (Feb 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>


>not redrawing the cropped off eye


----------



## Legend (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Didi (Feb 21, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> >not redrawing the cropped off eye

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NO (Feb 21, 2018)

Didi said:


>


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 21, 2018)

It's okay @White Wolf I won't tell anyone else.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Why you tag me for this ?



Because you must know everything.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 21, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 21, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 21, 2018)

Throwback Wednesday! This band will always remind me of the nerd kid who went goth halfway through high school and took advanced calc and physics 



White Wolf said:


>


For some reason that song reminds me of this song (also a throwback)

Edit: I wouldn't watch the video cuz holy shit is it bad


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 21, 2018)

Aries said:


> I look up into the night phase
> And see a thousand eyes staring back
> And all around these golden beacons
> I see nothing but black
> ...


I, too, like Ellie Goulding


----------



## Stelios (Feb 21, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Throwback Wednesday! This band will always remind me of the nerd kid who went goth halfway through high school and took advanced calc and physics
> 
> 
> For some reason that song reminds me of this song (also a throwback)
> ...



As a kid I alway considered those that dressed according to the music they were on weak characters


----------



## Stelios (Feb 21, 2018)

Also I just started driving and literally stopped to write this : calling someone who listened Dimmu Borgir goth back then would be enough to become sacrifice to Satan


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 21, 2018)

Stelios said:


> As a kid I alway considered those that dressed according to the music they were on weak characters


 

He basically looked like ^JP from Grandma's Boy


----------



## Legend (Feb 21, 2018)

Morning Peeps

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 21, 2018)

Where all my ladies at!? I have a question about dresses and I need input!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2018)

Who says you need a lady?


----------



## Araragi (Feb 21, 2018)

why is there sexism on my chinese forum that excludes us gentlemen from appraising dresses??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 21, 2018)

Yeah gurl, post that dress, we're all fashionista here


----------



## Shiny (Feb 21, 2018)

Post the dress!


----------



## Stelios (Feb 21, 2018)

I hope we can all agree on its color this time


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> Who says you need a lady?





Araragi said:


> why is there sexism on my chinese forum that excludes us gentlemen from appraising dresses??





Didi said:


> Yeah gurl, post that dress, we're all fashionista here





Shiny said:


> Post the dress!



I didn't think the guys would care as much 

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 21, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I hope we can all agree on its color this time


blue and orange


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I didn't think the guys would care as much
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Strapless. Bold. I like it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 21, 2018)

10/10 would tear apart on first night

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> blue and orange


You a broncos fan? 


MAD said:


> Strapless. Bold. I like it.


It's the style these days


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 21, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I didn't think the guys would care as much
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


It's lovely

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

Just spent all morning taking nature pics for that contest


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 21, 2018)

Stelios said:


> 10/10 would tear apart on first night


Good thing it was less than $50 then


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 21, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> You a broncos fan?


No don't follow sports much, lol 


Subarashii said:


> Good thing it was less than $50 then


Damn,  that's unexpectedly cheap.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> You a broncos fan?
> 
> It's the style these days



Do you plan on embellishing it or embroidering it?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I didn't think the guys would care as much
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I like the dress, not a fan of the shoes.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 21, 2018)

That dress is smooth.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

white wolf i need a favour 



 - WW


----------



## Stelios (Feb 21, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Good thing it was less than $50 then



Agreed. My wife drew her wedding dress when she was still in basic school. Gave the drawing to two modiste and crafted the dress. 
It costed approximately 1k e. Destroying the dress was off limits


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

i just want u to remove my 4-6(dont even remember how many ?) section bans thats all 

i took pretty pictures for ur contest okay, gonna PM them now


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

and i have the perfect caption for it


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> No don't follow sports much, lol
> 
> Damn,  that's unexpectedly cheap.


Oh, you said blue and orange and those are bronco colors lol

Wholesale from China, that's the way to go




MAD said:


> Do you plan on embellishing it or embroidering it?


Eh, probably not, it's a very small wedding so no need to really show off lol


Ava said:


> I like the dress, not a fan of the shoes.





Dr. White said:


> That dress is smooth.


Is that good?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

am i allowed to show the mafia convo my pic?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> am i allowed to show the mafia convo my pic?


Yes entries are _anonymous _so you could post it in the convo.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

Stelios said:


> you, on a wedding dress?


if u want nudes stelios all you gotta do is ask


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> If you are aware of illicit activity send a private message to myself and/or other C.C staff with relevant information to deal with the matter.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Post it and spoiler it
> Then no one will see it


okay done 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 stop trying to get me disqualified


----------



## Shiny (Feb 21, 2018)

That dress is gorgeous, the shoes is very good too but im not sure if they match well together, i might change my mind seeing it

@Subarashii are you marrying?


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 21, 2018)

Shiny said:


> That dress is gorgeous, the shoes is very good too but im not sure if they match well together, i might change my mind seeing it
> 
> @Subarashii are you marrying?


Maybe silver shoes would be better...
I am, this year

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> okay done
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


UR MEEEEEN!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 21, 2018)

I like the dress, dunno if the shoes actually fit to it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> if u want nudes stelios all you gotta do is ask


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> UR MEEEEEN!


atleast i wear matching shoes with my outfits


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I like the dress, dunno if the shoes actually fit to it


they dont, i need to give suba a crash course on fashion


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 21, 2018)

Tbh I would get white pumps

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

i like a tsun man


----------



## Shiny (Feb 21, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Maybe silver shoes would be better...
> I am, this year




Check both  then >~<


Awww 

Congratz!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 21, 2018)

smth like this 

or idk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2018)

white pumps are good
ive never really been big on shoes tho cuz i hate feet

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

need to lynch some scum


----------



## Stelios (Feb 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> i like a tsun man



Silence


----------



## Katou (Feb 21, 2018)

nani kore?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Example of cheating?


i was just kidding, nobody is cheating in POTW


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> nani kore?


ready to lynch some scum together Priscilla-chan?


----------



## Lew (Feb 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> ready to lynch some scum together Priscilla-chan?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> white pumps are good
> ive never really been big on shoes tho cuz i hate feet


shoes make or break an outfit waddles-chan, they are very important


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

Lew said:


>


ill see you in the thread soon


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

shizune please come online soon and end this nightphase


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 21, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Check both  then >~<
> 
> 
> Awww
> ...


Thank you 


Underworld Broker said:


> smth like this
> 
> or idk


I wish I could see that image! I'm open to suggestions, I just like sparkles 
and all my accessories I want to be gold


Ava said:


> shoes make or break an outfit waddles-chan, they are very important


THEN GIVE ME SOME SUGGESTIONS YOU LITTLE SHIT

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> THEN GIVE ME SOME SUGGESTIONS YOU LITTLE SHIT


are you sure you can handle my fabulous fashionita side?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

but sure ill send you some links to come cute shoes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 21, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I wish I could see that image! I'm open to suggestions, I just like sparkles
> and all my accessories I want to be gold



You can't see the picture? 

should work now ~

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 21, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> You can't see the picture?
> 
> should work now ~


I do like those! 
There was a pair on DSW like that but it was just the ankle strap and the toes covered but they didn't have them in my size


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 21, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> You can't see the picture?
> 
> should work now ~


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

lew tag me when the dayphase finally starts


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)



Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

sinraven looking cute as hell


----------



## Katou (Feb 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> ready to lynch some scum together Priscilla-chan?





Lew said:


>





I hope @Shizune doesn't forget about my QT

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 21, 2018)

That's a biiiiiiiiiiiiiit much 
I'm not a pop star at the Met Gala

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> I hope @Shizune doesn't forget about my QT


aww that new emote is super cute :blu


----------



## Didi (Feb 21, 2018)

No opinion on the shoes (cuz >shoes) but really nice dress Suba! 
I'm really surprised that it's that cheap, it looks pretty and pretty = expensive in my mind

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> sinraven looking cute as hell



where is sinraven


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> where is sinraven


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> where is sinraven


So... I am a pop star at the Met Gala


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 21, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> and all my accessories I want to be gold



Btw. you'd have to show what accessories you're talking about 



Subarashii said:


>



They look better than the ones you showed us previously imo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 21, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Btw. you'd have to show what accessories you're talking about
> 
> 
> 
> They look better than the ones you showed us previously imo


I don't know yet, I'd have to see what I like


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 21, 2018)

Btw. i like these two dresses 


*Spoiler*: __ 










Also i love gloves, random pic


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I don't know yet, I'd have to see what I like


WHEN IS YOUR WEDDING????


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> So... I am a pop star at the Met Gala


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

I demand Seto becomes a mod.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> WHEN IS YOUR WEDDING????


This summer



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


>


I'm definitely returning my dress to buy one of these monstrosities.  I. AM. LADY GAGA!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 21, 2018)

Did you just google "ugly wedding dress" to find that, Zatch?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I demand Seto becomes a mod.


was this meant to be posted in here or the cafe convo?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Did you just google "ugly wedding dress" to find that, Zatch?



That's a famous Dutch fashion label. They also made that wedding dress I posted above.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> That's a famous Dutch fashion label. They also made that wedding dress I posted above.


Boiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, you been looking at wedding dresses before?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> was this meant to be posted in here or the cafe convo?



the more i spread it, the more i speak it into existence.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Boiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, you been looking at wedding dresses before?



No, I was originally going to post those white dresses, and I was curious if they made wedding dresses because I thought they'd be avant garde like the other stuff. but they go for elegance in that domain


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> the more i spread it, the more i speak it into existence.



Seto wouldn't even want to be a mod, he thinks all the NF staff are incompetent morons. 

He said if he ever got promoted, he would leak all the info in HR.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

I'd love to see how the cafe would look with seto and bacon modding it though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> No, I was originally going to post those white dresses, and I was curious if they made wedding dresses because I thought they'd be avant garde like the other stuff. but they go for elegance in that domain


What's the name of the designer?


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> the more i spread it, the more i speak it into existence.


 
I think you can guess who Trunks would be


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> What's the name of the designer?



Viktor & Rolf

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 21, 2018)

I've found a new Talking Heads emote! by Viktor and Wolf... the weirdest fkn designers lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I've found a new Talking Heads emote! by Viktor and Wolf... the weirdest fkn designers lol



@White Wolf YES DO THIS

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

tfw u get a PM from trinity and xiammes

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> tfw u get a PM from trinity and xiammes


You gettin' double teamed? 

@Benedict Cumberzatch  I am fascinated by V&W, I'm just looking at all their stuff now


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> You gettin' double teamed?



you're so filthy minded suba

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

Stelios said:


> >reaction gifs
> >cheating
> 
> Maybe you are more prude and innocent than we ever imagined


i am a prude :blu


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> tfw u get a PM from trinity and xiammes



you're becoming a mod?



Subarashii said:


> You gettin' double teamed?
> 
> @Benedict Cumberzatch  I am fascinated by V&W, I'm just looking at all their stuff now



yeah, avant garde fashion is pretty great. i think a lot of people overlook it because they want to pretend to be manly and not be considered gay, but it can be just as great as painting/architecture whatever. 



Stelios said:


> >reaction gifs
> >cheating
> 
> Maybe you are more prude and innocent than we ever imagined



want to sextext with me in the pms?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 21, 2018)

ha ha hah a

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> you're becoming a mod?



they are questioning me on my odd and erratic behaviour lately

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

well they arent the only ones, got similar PMs from rai and flower as well

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> they are questioning me on my odd and erratic behaviour lately



that is so nice that they care about you. i bet ww snitched on you because you wanted all your bans removed, and he's like, 'AVA AREBIZZARE.' 

also i wanted to give trinity this gift card to borders and it says its invalid??? i just got it in the mail??? i don't want to call them


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> that is so nice that they care about you. i bet ww snitched on you because you wanted all your bans removed, and he's like, 'AVA AREBIZZARE.'


That's normal behaviour for him, not bizarre. Bizarre would be him being honest...


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> That's normal behaviour for him, not bizarre. Bizarre would be him being honest...



this is true


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> That's normal behaviour for him, not bizarre. Bizarre would be him being honest...





ava is sincere with his nakama


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2018)

Yikes!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 21, 2018)

@White Wolf no matter what I say or tell you, I appreciate you.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> @White Wolf no matter what I say or tell you, I appreciate you.


Did you say this just so I'd approve your post?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> that is so nice that they care about you. i bet ww snitched on you because you wanted all your bans removed, and he's like, 'AVA AREBIZZARE.'
> 
> also i wanted to give trinity this gift card to borders and it says its invalid??? i just got it in the mail??? i don't want to call them



yeah they're nice but i basically avoided answering anything they asked because it was awkward

now i just need to figure out how to do that with the other PMs and call it a day


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

also i didnt understand the trinity gift card part at all, what zatch?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> also i didnt understand the trinity gift card part at all, what zatch?



I got a gift card for books in the mail. I said I'd give it to Trinity because her budget is tight, and she wants to buy books. Last night I went online to verify it, and it says it's been 'locked' and I need to call them. I don't want to call them


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I got a gift card for books in the mail. I said I'd give it to Trinity because her budget is tight, and she wants to buy books. Last night I went online to verify it, and it says it's been 'locked' and I need to call them. I don't want to call them


why not? its just a simple phone call


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> why not? its just a simple phone call



i don't know why, but i shall


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> i don't know why, but i shall


thats really thought of you to buy her gifts :blu


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> thats really thought of you to buy her gifts :blu



i didn't buy it for her. it was gifted to me


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> i didn't buy it for her. it was gifted to me


dont be shy, just admit ur in loooooooove :blu


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 21, 2018)

if giving gift cards = love then I'm engaged to zatch


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2018)

exciting things are happening soon


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> if giving gift cards = love then I'm engaged to zatch



i always get gift cards. my bf is ddj. 



MAD said:


> exciting things are happening soon



you're becoming an admin?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> exciting things are happening soon




i hate surprises

what are you planning


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> i always get gift cards. my bf is ddj.


steam pls


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

sugar daddy zatch makin it rain with his gifts


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> i always get gift cards. my bf is ddj.
> 
> 
> 
> you're becoming an admin?





Ava said:


> i hate surprises
> 
> what are you planning



ill rep u both
shhhhh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

nice rep me quick, im logging off soon to go shopping for the rest of the day


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> steam pls



no one sends me steam gift cards. i don't play video games


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 21, 2018)

wad tell me too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> nice rep me quick, im logging off soon to go shopping for the rest of the day


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> wad tell me too



ok

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

MAD said:


>


ILL BRING MY PHONE WITH ME AND STAY ONLINE

SORRY


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> no one sends me steam gift cards. i don't play video games


well shit 

google?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

oh this sounds exciting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2018)

AMAZON GIFT CARDS


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

alright wad ill bring my phone with me


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 21, 2018)

> gift cards

Pssssh...

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2018)

also i really wanna host jihadfia soon 

March 1st is early March right?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2018)

i might have hostism


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> also i really wanna host jihadfia soon
> 
> March 1st is early March right?



February 22nd is early March too.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> i might have hostism



> might

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> February 22nd is early March too.



Have a useful.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> also i really wanna host jihadfia soon
> 
> March 1st is early March right?


oh btw i have a surprise for you, i will be PMing it soon


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> Have a useful.



I just wanna play. 

Only playing an OBD game right now...

> OBD game

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I just wanna play.
> 
> Only playing an OBD game right now...
> 
> > OBD game



u truly feel no pain


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> u truly feel no pain



There are many things to say to this.
Many.

Many.


Many things.

But alas I cannot.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> There are many things to say to this.
> Many.
> 
> Many.
> ...



I am still kind of shook that Iwandesu claims that the very first game I ever hosted (the Resident Evil game) helped shape and influence the landscape of OBD games for years to come.

Insert a pretty famous quote by Oppenheimer here.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> There are many things to say to this.
> Many.
> 
> Many.
> ...



But you love horror movies. you're having a blast playing that game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2018)

i just realized that while post approval is like generally the most cuck punishment of the xiammes casino Ava would be truly fucked if he got 1 of the PM ones

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> I am still kind of shook that Iwandesu claims that the very first game I ever hosted (the Resident Evil game) helped shape and influence the landscape of OBD games for years to come.
> 
> Insert a pretty famous quote by Oppenheimer here.



> naming your first hosted game
> to me

Anyways.... I can see that being true. 
I wonder if we can link you to CR games.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> But you love horror movies. you're having a blast playing that game.



I like how you connect one thing to another just because they share 1 word.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> i just realized that while post approval is like generally the most cuck punishment of the xiammes casino Ava would be truly fucked if he got 1 of the PM ones


i literally dont know how id live without PMs, probably my favourite and most used feature on this site


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > naming your first hosted game
> > to me
> 
> Anyways.... I can see that being true.
> I wonder if we can link you to CR games.



It was moreso for other readers’ benefit.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> It was moreso for other readers’ benefit.



How considerate of you. 
Have a friendly.

Now I'm reminded of being best zombie in that game though.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I like how you connect one thing to another just because they share 1 word.



you love horror movies. you love mafia games. why am i making a leap to think you're having fun


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> you love horror movies. you love mafia games. why am i making a leap to think you're having fun



Oh you sweet Summer child. 

> OBD game


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 21, 2018)

Also,

> love


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Oh you sweet Summer child.
> 
> > OBD game



What's this about OBD games being inferior? i've heard the sentiment before. is it a balancing issue? why'd you sign up if you knew it'd be bad? why don't you send me lewd pms? why have i never sung a karaoke song with you? do you drink the wave or the ocean?


----------



## Stelios (Feb 21, 2018)

Why are you little ningens flirting me? I m not the daddy you need

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> How considerate of you.
> Have a friendly.
> 
> Now I'm reminded of being best zombie in that game though.



I don't remember what zombie you were .

A Licker?

Also

>Mio's Tyrant role.

Ah, the unkillable power creep...


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> What's this about OBD games being inferior?



They don't know how to play, not host.
Or at least, they didn't.
Can't say that has changed so far.



> i've heard the sentiment before. is it a balancing issue?



That's... one of the things, yes.



> why'd you sign up if you knew it'd be bad?



I signed up for it because of the theme way back in 2017. >.>



> why don't you send me lewd pms?



Because I don't do lewd.



> why have i never sung a karaoke song with you?



I don't sing, I don't do karaoke.



> do you drink the wave or the ocean?



No clue what the fuck you're talking about here.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> i literally dont know how id live without PMs, probably my favourite and most used feature on this site


ur weerd
PMs are for perverts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> They don't know how to play, not host.
> Or at least, they didn't.
> Can't say that has changed so far.
> 
> ...



have you heard of channel zero? the horror anthology?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> I don't remember what zombie you were .
> 
> A Licker?
> 
> ...



I was Rebecca Chambers, doctor.
Then got turned into regular zombie, but I was best zombie.
I think I got special zombie at some point though. 



> Special winners are: Mio, Eternal Fail, Grahf, and R o f l c o p t e r as they have sustained the longest afterlife and their work as special zombies has directly contributed to their team's success.



Those were the days...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2018)

That was a pretty good game...not very balanced...but a good game...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Did you say this just so I'd approve your post?





 You hurt my feelings now I want to hurt yours....all of yours.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> That was a pretty good game...not very balanced...but a good game...



That it was... 
Sajin costing town the game, Mio killing Blaze just before he'd be free to kill Mio...
Good times.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> You hurt my feelings now I want to hurt yours....all of yours.


You're a few months late to hurt my feelings.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 21, 2018)

Was Billy Graham the greatest preacher since Jesus?


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 21, 2018)

Are their any people around still from when mafia first got its own section. That actively played as well.


----------



## Didi (Feb 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I was Rebecca Chambers, doctor.
> Then got turned into regular zombie, but I was best zombie.
> I think I got special zombie at some point though.
> 
> ...




>grahf

I miss him 


and his reps


----------



## Shizune (Feb 21, 2018)

I...


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

im curious to see if people still get tag notifications even if my posts have to be approved

@Didi

lemme know if u got a notification or not


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 21, 2018)

Whoa, I think I killed the convo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 21, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Whoa, I think I killed the convo




No fear the savior is here


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 21, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> No fear the savior is here


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay active people


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> im curious to see if people still get tag notifications even if my posts have to be approved
> 
> @Didi
> 
> lemme know if u got a notification or not



It just got approved.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 21, 2018)

Ava said:


> im curious to see if people still get tag notifications even if my posts have to be approved
> 
> @Didi
> 
> lemme know if u got a notification or not




didn't get shit fam

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 21, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay active people



Sup


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 21, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Are their any people around still from when mafia first got its own section. That actively played as well.



Hi.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 21, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Are their any people around still from when mafia first got its own section. That actively played as well.



Hi.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> Hi.


Phone posting sucks.


----------



## Didi (Feb 21, 2018)

member when mafia got played in every section on the forum (games being in sections relevant to their theme) and the surviving winners got usertitles as rewards?

I member


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 21, 2018)

Didi said:


> member when mafia got played in every section on the forum (games being in sections relevant to their theme) and the surviving winners got usertitles as rewards?
> 
> I member



Same.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You're a few months late to hurt my feelings.



 We are talking about different things. I was not talking mental feelings...



Didi said:


> I member



I don't.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 21, 2018)

You guys have it easy.

I know of two stories of forums who once shut down their mafia sections and told their players to fuck off.


----------



## Magic (Feb 21, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You guys have it easy.
> 
> I know of two stories of forums who once shut down their mafia sections and told their players to fuck off.



Did they go into hiding through pms? :0


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 21, 2018)

Like NF has the advantage that it's so fucking huge you can't actually make a good argument to shut down a specific themed forum for nothing.

While in small forums when mafia grows enough some autistic staff decides they don't like mafia being bigger than the rest of the forum.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Did they go into hiding through pms? :0



MSPaint Adventures once had their entire forum game section shut down (including RPG and mafia). They created another site for it (Chocolate Pi, now defuct from what I've heard).

Rate Your Music had a thriving mafia community until one day the staff decided all topics that were not about music had to be purged. The most active members migrated to Mafia Syndicate.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 21, 2018)

I mean, what can we do

when Mafia > whatever taste you have


----------



## Didi (Feb 21, 2018)

here it was FUCK OFF MAFIA ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), GO PLAY IN THE idk what that autistic subsection of the lounge was called where all the dumb threads were located like 'say something about the avatar above you' etc, but there

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 21, 2018)

Didi said:


> here it was FUCK OFF MAFIA ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), GO PLAY IN THE idk what that autistic subsection of the lounge was called where all the dumb threads were located like 'say something about the avatar above you' etc, but there



the pachinko fucking parlour


----------



## Didi (Feb 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> the pachinko fucking parlour




that's it


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 21, 2018)

I think I remember it.

Does it still exist?


----------



## Melodie (Feb 21, 2018)

Rate the avatar
Rate the sig
rate the set
rate the USERTITLE

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1 | Old 1


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> the pachinko fucking parlour


Wasn't it the Arcade at some point before they moved that elsewhere? I think the gaming section became the Arcade?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 21, 2018)

Seems they trashed it a year ago.

You know I like those forum games sometimes.

But I went to see it in the Konoha Sanitation and... why is it garbage?

Every game is about Naruto.

"if you had a sharingan"

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Didi (Feb 21, 2018)

Azeruth said:


> Wasn't it the Arcade at some point before they moved that elsewhere? I think the gaming section became the Arcade?




yeah I think it was called the Arcade at some point before the gaming section got that name


----------



## Aries (Feb 21, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I, too, like Ellie Goulding


----------



## SupremeKage (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Platinum (Feb 21, 2018)

Only high-brow sophisticates like us can come up with truly thought provoking forum games.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 21, 2018)

Definitely enjoy playing mafia/indie more then town, I love being indie, mafias nice too. But town I get pissed every time I'm assigned town, they never stop doing dumb shit, then sit around like ducklings and wait to be picked off.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Definitely enjoy playing mafia/indie more then town, I love being indie, mafias nice too. But town I get pissed every time I'm assigned town, they never stop doing dumb shit, then sit around like ducklings and wait to be picked off.



CB 2 town never shut up. in fact, town never shut up so much that one mafia member could never use his abilities and died.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 21, 2018)

Where's the lucky rating?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Feb 22, 2018)

Watching The Joel McHale show on Netflix. Man, I missed The Soup.


----------



## Katou (Feb 22, 2018)

Has anyone watched Altered Carbon? 

I wanna hear some opinions


----------



## Melodie (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> CB 2 town never shut up. in fact, town never shut up so much that one mafia member could never use his abilities and died.


Shame said town still lost.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Shame said town still lost.



gina's fault.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 22, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Definitely enjoy playing mafia/indie more then town, I love being indie, mafias nice too. But town I get pissed every time I'm assigned town, they never stop doing dumb shit, then sit around like ducklings and wait to be picked off.


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 22, 2018)

Dr. White said:


>



Hi Dr.white!


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Definitely enjoy playing mafia/indie more then town, I love being indie, mafias nice too. But town I get pissed every time I'm assigned town, they never stop doing dumb shit, then sit around like ducklings and wait to be picked off.



> stop doing dumb shit

Pot, kettle.
Keep on rolling.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 22, 2018)

Me and the others missed you, especially kc.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > stop doing dumb shit
> 
> Pot, kettle.
> Keep on rolling.


When me and the fake germans agree you know it's real


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> When me and the fake germans agree you know it's real


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 22, 2018)

Town is fun because while you can "act" on your own, you still need to have either the charisma, logic, or cooperativeness to get shit done. It's fun in the way it challenges you to work outside your own sphere to get shit done. Mafia is fun because the deception you and your team get to do, and having to plan around majority to win. It starts out easier but usually gets harder as the numbers whittle down.

Indie though is the best for me personally. Something about being able to navigate alone and be responsible for your own actions and strategies is just the tops.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Has anyone watched Altered Carbon?
> 
> I wanna hear some opinions



Nope. you might check the tv section. or do a forum search for it. i'm sure people have discussed it.


----------



## Melodie (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> gina's fault.


My fault. I should have played a little worse so town would win 

---

Wow that sounded like something Didi would say

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> When me and the fake germans agree you know it's real





So it's real when you agree with yourself. 
Are you trying to copy KC and talk about yourself in the 3rd person ?



Dr. White said:


>



Indeed.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Melodie said:


> My fault. I should have played a little worse so town would win
> 
> ---
> 
> Wow that sounded like something Didi would say



Hi Didi!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> So it's real when you agree with yourself.
> Are you trying to copy KC and talk about yourself in the 3rd person ?
> 
> 
> ...


I know you have been around since the Teutonic golden age, but am I gonna have to school you like I did Didi

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Dr. White said:


>

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> CB 2 town never shut up. in fact, town never shut up so much that one mafia member could never use his abilities and died.


I basically killed my own role

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

let's all gather around and talk about didi while he's not here

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 22, 2018)

As for me personally, I loved being town.  

I hate being mafia, I get anxiety when I'm mafia and always mess up 

Never been indie before.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> I know you have been around since the Teutonic golden age, but am I gonna have to school you like I did Didi



You could try schooling me, but I'm Dutch, not German.
So calling me fake German is like me calling you fake Chinese.
No fucks given.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

-is super proud of his german heritage
-wants to visit germany
-too lazy to learn the german language


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

take that L white


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You could try schooling me, but I'm Dutch, not German.
> So calling me fake German is like me calling you fake Chinese.
> No fucks given.


You gonna act like your language isn't germanic, and germanic people didn't cultivate your land? 

Denial is a hell of a drug


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 22, 2018)

Teutonic golden age


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You could try schooling me, but I'm Dutch, not German.
> So calling me fake German is like me calling you fake Chinese.
> No fucks given.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

she is dutch


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> -is super proud of his german heritage
> -wants to visit germany
> -too lazy to learn the german language


What you posted is Dutch lmao.

Unless there are a shit ton of basic sentence forming words I didn't encounter in my 4 years of german language classes.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> You gonna act like your language isn't germanic, and germanic people didn't cultivate your land?
> 
> Denial is a hell of a drug



Where am I denying that though ?
You shouldn't confuse me with Didi.
I'm not dumb enough to get into a dumb argument about pointless shit. 



Keep on trying though.
I'm not tired enough to sleep yet, so I could use something boring to help me fall asleep.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> What you posted is Dutch lmao.



> is Dutch

*a Germanic language

At least keep it accurate, man.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> What you posted is Dutch lmao.
> 
> Unless there are a shit ton of basic sentence forming words I didn't encounter in my 4 years of german language classes.



no no, i was referring to you saying you stopped after high school. a germanophile would keep studying


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Where am I denying that though ?
> You shouldn't confuse me with Didi.
> I'm not dumb enough to get into a dumb argument about pointless shit.
> 
> ...


As long as you admit you're fake german we all good brochacho


----------



## Melodie (Feb 22, 2018)

Christ


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> As long as you admit you're fake german we all good brochacho



I'm not fake German.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Christ



Christ has left the building.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 22, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Christ


whats wrong


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Christ



you cause too much strife, you hag

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > is Dutch
> 
> *a Germanic language
> 
> At least keep it accurate, man.


Yeah and the point is you guys fucked it up into some barebones squabble.

Ok let me stop joking, I'm really not this much of a hater. I appreciate the germanic offspring cultures


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

waffles, have you ever posted a vocaroo of you speaking dutch? i would like to hear it.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Yeah and the point is you guys fucked it up into some barebones squabble.
> 
> Ok let me stop joking, I'm really not this much of a hater. I appreciate the germanic offspring cultures



I blame the Dutch for that.
They fuck up shit like nobody can.


> stop joking
And here I thought you were being serious.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> waffles, have you ever posted a vocaroo of you speaking dutch? i would like to hear it.





Let me think about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>



it had your name in it 

i know you are vain


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> it had your name in it
> 
> i know you are vain



> vain

That requires more ego.
I'm fresh out of that.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> it had your name in it
> 
> i know you are vain


why havent you posted a vocaroo?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 22, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles you take pleasure whenever i mess up a vote count or a list huh? 

thanks for letting me know tho


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 22, 2018)

i would rep you back...but yeah i cant for a month


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Ava said:


> @Mr. Waffles you take pleasure whenever i mess up a vote count or a list huh?
> 
> thanks for letting me know tho



Nope, I just notice and I'm kind enough to let you know in secret.


----------



## Magic (Feb 22, 2018)

Invincible comic is "finished."

Great ending.


----------



## Magic (Feb 22, 2018)

@Ava context for your sig lol?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 22, 2018)

The peak of human evolution!


----------



## Legend (Feb 22, 2018)

Princess Trunks


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Legend said:


> Princess Trunks



You should change your name to that.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 22, 2018)

Legend said:


> Princess Trunks


He is a super fan though.... =[


----------



## Legend (Feb 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You should change your name to that.


Not changing my name again anytime soon.


RemChu said:


> He is a super fan though.... =[

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 22, 2018)

That shot of his back muscles, very beautiful.


----------



## Magic (Feb 22, 2018)

Legend said:


> Not changing my name again anytime soon.


Yeah I know the reference b =[


----------



## Magic (Feb 22, 2018)

When I use the word beautiful it's uh non sexual >_>

Just a declaration of what is beautiful.

...

*hides*

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Legend (Feb 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Yeah I know the reference b =[


I know its for everyone else


----------



## Magic (Feb 22, 2018)

Legend said:


> I know its for everyone else


B everyone knows. =[


----------



## Legend (Feb 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> B everyone knows. =[


Lies all lies

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 22, 2018)

ce que tu feras demain?


----------



## Magic (Feb 22, 2018)

less than 6 hours to make 9 
iconic 
characters.

Oh boiiiii


I feel really good though.
time to make some crazy shit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 22, 2018)

Chris Cornell looking character


----------



## Stelios (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Feb 22, 2018)

I'll based the characters on nf mafia players.....

i wont have to think that way.

Stelios - spartan warrior 
Dr.White - Smart Emo goth villain 
UB- Femme Fatale (LOL, not how I see her, but I find that funny) 
Grandpa Uchiha - masked mobster
Pou- spunky bunny girl with big glasses and a calculator
Reznor- A super human android thing. 
Made a bad guy cowboy- 
-Army girl- in beret
Wad- I'll just make him an axe wielding husky guy. Shirtless viking. o.o
10......... Aries as some like jojo hero thing.

kukuku


if not shit ill post them.....

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 22, 2018)

this section needs more females, hate drawing duds. =[


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> this section needs more females, hate drawing duds. =[


I'm a 5'6 Ukranian blonde with a C cup,  draw me like your French ladies baby


----------



## Magic (Feb 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I'm a 5'6 Ukranian blonde with a C cup,  draw me like your French ladies baby


gender bended white wolf coming up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> this section needs more females, hate drawing duds. =[



Melodie
UB
Poutanko
Trinity
Priscilla
Owner of a Lonely Heart
Nighty
Shiny

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 22, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Melodie
> UB
> Poutanko
> Trinity
> ...



SinRaven

And is @Shiny a female yes or no?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 22, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Melodie
> UB
> Poutanko
> Trinity
> ...



There are 2 dudes on that list

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 22, 2018)

Other than Shiny...?


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 22, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Other than Shiny...?


Melodie


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 22, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Melodie



I thought that was just a gag?


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 22, 2018)

UB is the sacred Maedchen we must keep safe from all harm.

Except when she is tryna act town and I have to press her about actually being indie and messing up the game

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 22, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I thought that was just a gag?


I thought so for a while too


----------



## Stelios (Feb 22, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Melodie
> UB
> Poutanko
> Trinity
> ...



Shiny and Melodie are traps


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 22, 2018)

Isn't she named Claire?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 22, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Shiny and Melodie are traps



Shiny was a joke.

Probably.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 22, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Isn't she named Claire?


Do you want the red pill or the blue pill?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 22, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Do you want the red pill or the blue pill?



Red.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 22, 2018)

There is @Psychic too.

But Psychic is like semi-rare-eventual regular.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 22, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Red.


Penis

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 22, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> There is @Psychic too.
> 
> But Psychic is like semi-rare-eventual regular.


I'm pretty positive psychic is a philly gurl

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 22, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Other than Shiny...?



Priscilla said he's a guy, dunno in what game that was

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 22, 2018)

Do you like beer UB?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 22, 2018)

Also why that talk about gender you weebs are too shy to make a move anyway

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 22, 2018)

But oooh dr White makes his move


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 22, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Also why that talk about gender you weebs are too shy to make a move anyway


Some of us sig others


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 22, 2018)

Stelios said:


> But oooh dr White makes his move


I've said it before and will say it again. I must protect UB as the germanic queen here, but i don't do internet stuff and it's strictly platonic

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 22, 2018)

I also have to protect waffles as the fake german princess


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> I also have to protect waffles as the fake german princess

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 22, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Priscilla said he's a guy, dunno in what game that was



So 3?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 22, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Do you like beer UB?



Yeah, though only drinking it at the Oktoberfest  Desperados is also good, preferring it over normal beer tbh


----------



## Stelios (Feb 22, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Yeah, though only drinking it at the Oktoberfest  Desperados is also good, preferring it over normal beer tbh




You live in a country that every dorp has a local brewery and the first beer that comes In your head is an imported beer you find in the supermarket ?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 22, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Yeah, though only drinking it at the Oktoberfest  Desperados is also good, preferring it over normal beer tbh


Oh I see. I just wanted to see how european girls felt about beer. I usually only drink IPA cause (most except blue moon) other american beer is piss wasser, not sure how full german beers are but I assume they are conparable. I usuallt try the american oktoberfest beers because i've always wanted to go to a german or austrian oktoberfest. Have you ever been to one? How is it?


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 22, 2018)

The face when a whole bottle of Captain doesn't get you too drunk anymore


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 22, 2018)

Stelios said:


> You live in a country that every dorp has a local brewery and the first beer that comes In your head is an imported beer you find in the supermarket ?



I rarely drink beer from breweries here tbh, it's usually: wine > beer 



Dr. White said:


> Oh I see. I just wanted to see how european girls felt about beer. I usually only drink IPA cause (most except blue moon) other american beer is piss wasser, not sure how full german beers are but I assume they are conparable. I usuallt try the american oktoberfest beers because i've always wanted to go to a german or austrian oktoberfest. Have you ever been to one? How is it?



Beer is pretty good over here, you should really visit Germany and go to the Oktoberfest in Munich  
I'm usually going to the Oktoberfest we have in August each year and the one that's in my town in October, though I prefer the one in August because the weather is still warm and it's a lot bigger and has more stuff compared to the other one  Oktoberfests are fun and the food is pretty good too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 22, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I rarely drink beer from breweries here tbh, it's usually: wine > beer



UB not German confirmed


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 22, 2018)

Stelios said:


> UB not German confirmed


She's Ukrainian by birth iirc


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 22, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> The face when a whole bottle of Captain doesn't get you too drunk anymore



Drink less.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

@Didi 
You still best Dutchie though.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 22, 2018)

I’m best American


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 22, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Drink less.


I did when I was on the ganja and a few months after i quit weed. Granted I only drink 1-2 times a week(usually) i've been drinking/smoking since 14 so my tolerance for alc is just de facto high.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 22, 2018)

MAD said:


> I’m best American


>Florida
>Best

Choose one


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 22, 2018)

The melodie gender topic always makes me laugh

Because im always reminded of the 10/10 joke Wad made about melodie


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

MAD said:


> I’m best American





I'm trying to think of better ones, but I'm drawing a blank, so sure.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm trying to think of better ones, but I'm drawing a blank, so sure.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>



Nah.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm trying to think of better ones, but I'm drawing a blank, so sure.



He not white enough


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Superman said:


> He not white enough



> skin colour

Pfffffffffffffffffffffft.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 22, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> The face when a whole bottle of Captain doesn't get you too drunk anymore


That's some serious alcoholism, dude.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

lol ava's post approved an hour later

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> lol ava's post approved an hour later


I was going for 2 but someone cucked me and approved it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I was going for 2 but someone cucked me and approved it.



Damned @Lew ruining your fun.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Damned @Lew ruining your fun.


Yeah fucking @Lew

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I was going for 2 but someone cucked me and approved it.



is it funny to be mean? is it funny to gain pleasure from the pain of others? does ava deserve this misfortune? that justice has been done seeing him suffering?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I was going for 2 but someone cucked me and approved it.



Why?


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> is it funny to be mean?


Sometimes


Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> is it funny to gain pleasure from the pain of others?


BDSM, non? 


Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> does ava deserve this misfortune?


Hell yes. 


Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> that justice has been done seeing him suffering?


Hell yes.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Subarashii (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> lol ava's post approved an hour later


Ah, so that's why I got an alert after I had already posted lol

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

I'm on this book forum, have been for a couple of years. very low activity, lucky if we get ten posts a day. Anyhow, this one 19 y/o joined two years ago, and I was thinking - yay, someone young like me. This person has gone from posting about loving reading Icelandic epics and Gilgamesh... to now posting anti-semitism tracts, how all Jews should leave his country of Ireland, his user title is the n word.

The moderators are a 79 y/o woman and a 58 y/o woman, and they have no clue what to do. LOL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'm on this book forum, have been for a couple of years. very low activity, lucky if we get ten posts a day. Anyhow, this one 19 y/o joined two years ago, and I was thinking - yay, someone young like me. This person has gone from posting about loving reading Icelandic epics and Gilgamesh... to now posting anti-semitism tracts, how all Jews should leave his country of Ireland, his user title is the n word.
> 
> The moderators are a 79 y/o woman and a 58 y/o woman, and they have no clue what to do. LOL



Tell him his rants aren't appreciated.
If he continues, ban.
If he continues after ban is over, perm.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Tell him his rants aren't appreciated.
> If he continues, ban.
> If he continues after ban is over, perm.



They don't do bans on that forum. The whole situation is very funny but also sad


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> The moderators are a 79 y/o woman and a 58 y/o woman, and they have no clue what to do. LOL


Give him a time out and if his naughty behaviour persists they can wash his mouth out with soap.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Give him a time out and if his naughty behaviour persists they can wash his mouth out with soap.



WOLFIE when was shizune last on? i haven't been posting in the mafia game because i think the phase already ended, but he hasn't declared it


----------



## Shiny (Feb 22, 2018)

Fcking brazil, its raining so much that the cockroaches left the sewers and are all over the water and walls of the house, counted at least 50 of these fuckers, some of them are walking inside water no problem


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> WOLFIE when was shizune last on? i haven't been posting in the mafia game because i think the phase already ended, but he hasn't declared it


13h ago roughly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Fcking brazil, its raining so much that the cockroaches left the sewers and are all over the water and walls of the house, counted at least 50 of these fuckers, some of them are walking inside water no problem

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Katou (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> WOLFIE when was shizune last on? i haven't been posting in the mafia game because i think the phase already ended, but he hasn't declared it


Was last seen 18 hours ago... 

must be busy irl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> WOLFIE when was shizune last on? i haven't been posting in the mafia game because i think the phase already ended, but he hasn't declared it


It hasn't even been 24 hours yet, why would the dayphase be over?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 22, 2018)

Dayphae started at 1:32 pm EST

It's 11:35 am EST

2 more hours to go

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

I thought he was going to keep the ending time the same, even though he started late.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> They don't do bans on that forum. The whole situation is very funny but also sad



Tell them to start banning then.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> She's Ukrainian by birth iirc


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > skin colour
> 
> Pfffffffffffffffffffffft.



 Not pfft.....America.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 22, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Was last seen 18 hours ago...
> 
> must be busy irl


why did you have to die priscilla?


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'm on this book forum, have been for a couple of years. very low activity, lucky if we get ten posts a day. Anyhow, this one 19 y/o joined two years ago, and I was thinking - yay, someone young like me. This person has gone from posting about loving reading Icelandic epics and Gilgamesh... to now posting anti-semitism tracts, how all Jews should leave his country of Ireland, his user title is the n word.
> 
> The moderators are a 79 y/o woman and a 58 y/o woman, and they have no clue what to do. LOL


Poor little ladies, I can sympathize with them because I'm roughly the same age 
Can't they like remove his account or something? HAVE THEY NO MOD POWERS!?



Shiny said:


> Fcking brazil, its raining so much that the cockroaches left the sewers and are all over the water and walls of the house, counted at least 50 of these fuckers, some of them are walking inside water no problem


u nasty
Also, can you move away from there?


----------



## Katou (Feb 22, 2018)

Ava said:


> why did you have to die priscilla?


I dunno .. 
I was PM locked the whole cycle .. which means i was 100% town ( safe target )

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Superman said:


> Not pfft.....America.



Oh right... 

America, fucking lol.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 22, 2018)

Thank god for Fakespot.com or I'd be thinking all these positive reviews were real people...
I hate bots


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Ava context for your sig lol?


baconbits was sceptical about why I was being so nice to everyone yesterday and PMed me that

he was in full "" mode


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

No, they don't want to ban his account. They like freedom of speech. 

i just thought i'd share the situation because i find it funny in a dark humor kind of way


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 22, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> I dunno ..
> I was PM locked the whole cycle .. which means i was 100% town ( safe target )


I promise ill avenge you 

when i find the scum who hurt Priscilla, I will make them pay dearly!


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 22, 2018)

Ava said:


> baconbits was sceptical about why I was being so nice to everyone yesterday and PMed me that
> 
> he was in full "" mode


Aww, I don't want to turn sigs on, can you just tell me what yours is?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> No, they don't want to ban his account. They like freedom of speech.
> 
> i just thought i'd share the situation because i find it funny in a dark humor kind of way



> Freedom of Speech

They ain't the government though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 22, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Aww, I don't want to turn sigs on, can you just tell me what yours is?


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 22, 2018)

You ever get the feeling there's one user that you don't know who just keeps bugging you?
I do... and I'm annoyed by his mere name now


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> You ever get the feeling there's one user that you don't know who just keeps bugging you?
> I do... and I'm annoyed by his mere name now



Is it Mael ?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> You ever get the feeling there's one user that you don't know who just keeps bugging you?
> I do... and I'm annoyed by his mere name now



who is it? spill the piping tea, sis 



Mr. Waffles said:


> > Freedom of Speech
> 
> They ain't the government though.



how was your day today, mr. waffles?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 22, 2018)

also if you turned sigs on...you would notice your sig expired awhile go, this is your current sig suba

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> how was your day today, mr. waffles?



Technically, day just started for me like 3 hours ago, but good so far.
I'd ask how your day was, but I don't care.
Feel free to pretend I asked anyways though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 22, 2018)

Ava said:


>


Rude

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 22, 2018)

Ok, I updated my sig


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Technically, day just started for me like 3 hours ago, but good so far.
> I'd ask how your day was, but I don't care.
> Feel free to pretend I asked anyways though.



What do you mean it started three hours ago? I am looking at the Amsterdam clock. It is 18:30. your day started long ago. do not lie to me. altijd een oplichter


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Is it Mael ?


I'd take Mael over this fool, at least I could tell him I'm 47 and he'd leave me alone 
Alas, it's someone worse, they came out of no where and just started being rude to me, like bruh


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> What do you mean it started three hours ago? I am looking at the Amsterdam clock. It is 18:30. your day started long ago. do not lie to me. altijd een oplichter



I have night shift, I woke up like 3 hours ago.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I'd take Mael over this fool, at least I could tell him I'm 47 and he'd leave me alone
> Alas, it's someone worse



You should be careful what you wish for.
I bet Mael is on his way here as I type this, cause his foot senses were tingling.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I have night shift, I woke up like 3 hours ago.



moan. tell me what you want to do to me. feeling your finger inside me makes me soaking wet. as soon as i walk into your room, i feel your hands pull my pants down.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You should be careful what you wish for.
> I bet Mael is on his way here as I type this, cause his foot senses were tingling.


Well, I never sent him anything, talk to EJ if you wanna know what he likes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> moan. tell me what you want to do to me. feeling your finger inside me makes me soaking wet. as soon as i walk into your room, i feel your hands pull my pants down.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> moan. tell me what you want to do to me. feeling your finger inside me makes me soaking wet. as soon as i walk into your room, i feel your hands pull my pants down.



I want to throw you off of a bridge right now. 



Subarashii said:


> Well, I never sent him anything, talk to EJ if you wanna know what he likes



Why... would I want to know.
Besides...

> feet fetish

I already know.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 22, 2018)

>the weather next week over here


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 22, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> >the weather next week over here


what's it going to be like? Snowy, i'm assuming? 


Mr. Waffles said:


> Why... would I want to know.
> Besides...
> 
> > feet fetish
> ...


I don't know, you brought him up out of no where...
Maybe you're trynna get info on him


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> >the weather next week over here



i feel my cheeks flushing. my nipples are hard. i feel heat radiating from my legs. my body is craving your touch.



Mr. Waffles said:


> I want to throw you off of a bridge right now.



i hear you breathing rapid gasps as you feel the pleasure building to hurtle me off a bridge. and i like that pleasure. i run my hands over my breasts, down my belly, and slip my right hand into my underwear.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Feb 22, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Poor little ladies, I can sympathize with them because I'm roughly the same age
> Can't they like remove his account or something? HAVE THEY NO MOD POWERS!?
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, its a good place. This is the only problem

 and they were outside the house, in the street. I used poison on my entrance and closed all windows

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 22, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> what's it going to be like? Snowy, i'm assuming?



-15 / -20°C

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Nah, its a good place. This is the only problem
> 
> and they were outside the house, in the street. I used poison on my entrance and closed all windows



shiny, would you also like me to phone sex with you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> -15 / -20°C



It's going to be cold here too.
(not as cold as that though, sadly)

I approve though.
Increases chances of having a day off from work.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> i feel my cheeks flushing. my nipples are hard. i feel heat radiating from my legs. my body is craving your touch.
> 
> i hear you breathing rapid gasps as you feel the pleasure building to hurtle me off a bridge. and i like that pleasure. i run my hands over my breasts, down my belly, and slip my right hand into my underwear.


You should write more  



Underworld Broker said:


> -15 / -20°C


Nice 
That's pretty chilly but great for snuggling up with a warm blanket and netflix


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It's going to be cold here too.
> (not as cold as that though, sadly)
> 
> I approve though.
> Increases chances of having a day off from work.



Do you prefer working at night or the day? I presume night is more peaceful, less stress, more comfortable because no one is there, and you get to walk the streets in the dark unpopulated by man breathing in the chilly, Dutch air while the scents of freshly baked bread emanate from the bakeries on your way home.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Do you prefer working at night or the day? I presume night is more peaceful, less stress, more comfortable because no one is there, and you get to walk the streets in the dark unpopulated by man breathing in the chilly, Dutch air while the scents of freshly baked bread emanate from the bakeries on your way home.





This is surprisingly accurate.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Do you prefer working at night or the day? I presume night is more peaceful, less stress, more comfortable because no one is there, and you get to walk the streets in the dark unpopulated by man breathing in the chilly, Dutch air while the scents of freshly baked bread emanate from the bakeries on your way home.


I wanna go! I love bread


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 22, 2018)

@White Wolf 


Shizune's last online status?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I wanna go! I love bread



me too. waffles should adopt us. i love waffles, even though he doesn't love me like he loves his white wolf.

who shall my last sex lines be addressed to

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> me too. waffles should adopt us. i love waffles, even though he doesn't love me like he loves his white wolf.
> 
> who shall my last sex lines be addressed to



> love

Lol.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

@White Wolf

I can see your muscles shake as I tease your asshole, which is begging to be fingered. i'm going to bring you to the edge of orgasm until you're so overcome with the need that you beg me to let you cum.  mmm, that was so good.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @White Wolf
> 
> I can see your muscles shake as I tease your asshole, which is begging to be fingered. i'm going to bring you to the edge of orgasm until you're so overcome with the need that you beg me to let you cum.  mmm, that was so good.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It's going to be cold here too.
> (not as cold as that though, sadly)
> 
> I approve though.
> Increases chances of having a day off from work.



I'm gonna freeze to death or smth, -1°C is already too cold 



Subarashii said:


> Nice
> That's pretty chilly but great for snuggling up with a warm blanket and netflix



I'm gonna watch Black Panther on sunday and it starts getting cold af

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> me too. waffles should adopt us. i love waffles, even though he doesn't love me like he loves his white wolf.
> 
> who shall my last sex lines be addressed to


I love the food waffles 
Mr. waffles is still undecided


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm gonna freeze to death or smth, -1°C is already too cold
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna watch Black Panther on sunday and it starts getting cold af



> -1
> too cold





Subarashii said:


> I love the food waffles
> Mr. waffles is still undecided



Pancakes are better.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > -1
> > too cold
> 
> 
> ...





Subarashii said:


> I love the food waffles
> Mr. waffles is still undecided


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 22, 2018)

I want it in my mouth now, please

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Shiny (Feb 22, 2018)

When i get rich i want to move to canada,seems to be a great place to live. And its cold

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Shiny said:


> When i get rich i want to move to canada,seems to be a great place to live. And its cold



Move here.
It's less cold, but still cold.
Also great.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 22, 2018)

How I imagine @Benedict Cumberzatch walks into a room

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Move here.
> It's less cold, but still cold.
> Also great.



i move to neitherlands. which place i move to? groningen? the hague?



Subarashii said:


> I want it in my mouth now, please



it taste like buttery pancakes and maple syrup. is tasty. can confirm. would drink again except i fear my health.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> How I imagine @Benedict Cumberzatch walks into a room



is accurate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> i move to neitherlands. which place i move to? groningen? the hague?



> neitherlands
> neither

You can go to Belgium.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Lew (Feb 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Yeah fucking @Lew



It wasn't me I swear!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 22, 2018)

I think my account is broken.

1) I keep getting alert notifications but when I check I see nothing. 

2) I get told I have received a PM, but when I check I don't see anything. However if I post a reply, then the PM I was sent will end up being revealed.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 22, 2018)

I can't even make an Anbu thread about this because I can't make threads.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

You can still go to Belgium.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> This is surprisingly accurate.




plot twist, Zatch was following you home


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You can still go to Belgium.



They speak French there, so probs. also brussels and eu... i should work there... at the european commission.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Didi said:


> plot twist, Zatch was following you home



How is that a plot twist when it was my first thought though ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Didi said:


> plot twist, Zatch was following you home



want me to phone sex?


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> it taste like buttery pancakes and maple syrup. is tasty. can confirm. would drink again except i fear my health.


Mmmm, Japan really knows how to make tasty stuff, I don't think I had stereotypical Japanese food either time I was there 



Mr. Waffles said:


> You can still go to Belgium.


What's wrong with Belgium


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> They speak French there, so probs. also brussels and eu... i should work there... at the european commission.



They speak both Dutch..ish and French.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> What's wrong with Belgium



There is nothing wrong with Belgium.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> They speak both Dutch..ish and French.



so snobby u is


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

SNOBBY SNOBBY DOO. that's what i'm going to call waffles from now on.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 22, 2018)

@Lew


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> so snobby u is





Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> SNOBBY SNOBBY DOO. that's what i'm going to call waffles from now on.



How is that snobby ?


----------



## Didi (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> so snobby u is




it's not snobby

flemmish is weird


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> How is that snobby ?


he's just trying to deflect away from his first class posh lifestyle and rich family

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> How is that snobby ?



DUTCH ISH? that's so snobby thinking your country has the better maintained language. SNOBBY SNOBBY DOO


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 22, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> SNOBBY SNOBBY DOO. that's what i'm going to call waffles from now on.


Snobby Dob*


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

it's like how in france they are so snobby about other countries speaking the language. and they pretend to not understand your accent because they think you are below them not being a french speaker from france (generalization BUT SHRUG)


----------



## Didi (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> it's like how in france they are so snobby about other countries speaking the language. and they pretend to not understand your accent because they think you are below them not being a french speaker from france (generalization BUT SHRUG)




this has nothing to do with accents though but with their weird dialect


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> he's just trying to deflect away from his first class posh lifestyle and rich family



> posh
> rich

More like poor, but okay.



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> DUTCH ISH? that's so snobby thinking your country has the better maintained language. SNOBBY SNOBBY DOO





Didi said:


> it's not snobby
> 
> flemmish is weird



See, Didi knows.
Besides, how is it snobby to point out it's similar to Dutch, but not the same ?


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> it's like how in france they are so snobby about other countries speaking the language. and they pretend to not understand your accent because they think you are below them not being a french speaker from france (generalization BUT SHRUG)


I like how the french hillbillies say numbers higher than 60 cuz it makes more sense

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > posh
> > rich
> 
> More like poor, but okay.


Zatch is a wealthy American, he eats caviar and marmite smoothies for breakfast.


----------



## Lew (Feb 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> @Lew

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Didi said:


> this has nothing to do with accents though but with their weird dialect



This why you best Dutchie.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Zatch is a wealthy American, he eats caviar and marmite smoothies for breakfast.



I can believe that.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 22, 2018)

Lew said:


>


bless the person who added all these kannamotes 


whoever that beautiful wolf person is


----------



## Lew (Feb 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> bless the person who added all these kannamotes
> 
> 
> whoever that beautiful wolf person is



thanks Mbxx


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 22, 2018)

Lew said:


> thanks Mbxx


making a demod lew thread, brb

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I like how the french hillbillies say numbers higher than 60 cuz it makes more sense



yeah, i like belgian counting better. septante. what do you say, @Ava? for seventy 



White Wolf said:


> Zatch is a wealthy American, he eats caviar and marmite smoothies for breakfast.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Ava said:


> I think my account is broken.
> 
> 1) I keep getting alert notifications but when I check I see nothing.
> 
> 2) I get told I have received a PM, but when I check I don't see anything. However if I post a reply, then the PM I was sent will end up being revealed.





Ava said:


> I can't even make an Anbu thread about this because I can't make threads.



someone help this man


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 22, 2018)

I figured out what's causing the issue for problem 1.


----------



## Lew (Feb 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> making a demod lew thread, brb



You know I'm telling the truth


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Zatch is a wealthy American, he eats caviar and marmite smoothies for breakfast.



where tf is he gunna get marmite?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Ava said:


> I figured out what's causing the issue for problem 1.



baconbits?


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 22, 2018)

Lew said:


> You know I'm telling the truth


Only thing you can thank Mbxx for is giving you a job deleting all those links

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 22, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> where tf is he gunna get marmite?


his kiwi girlfriend's bungus


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> someone help this man



> 1) I keep getting alert notifications but when I check I see nothing.

How does he check ?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

I have so many jars of marmite and vegemite at my house. too many. i need to give some away.


----------



## Lew (Feb 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Only thing you can thank Mbxx for is giving you a job deleting all those links



I blame the users


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > 1) I keep getting alert notifications but when I check I see nothing.
> 
> How does he check ?



i don't know. ask ava.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> baconbits?


its the people with moderated posts posting on my profile 

kyouko's notification just showed up


----------



## Lew (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I have so many jars of marmite and vegemite at my house. too many. i need to give some away.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I have so many jars of marmite and vegemite at my house. too many. i need to give some away.


Make a Veggiemar cake


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > 1) I keep getting alert notifications but when I check I see nothing.
> 
> How does he check ?


It showed the alert, but not what was giving me the alert.

Now that kyouko's post on my profile was approved, it's showing it was him.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> i don't know. ask ava.





Ava said:


> its the people with moderated posts posting on my profile
> 
> kyouko's notification just showed up



See, I figured it was this.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 22, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I'd take Mael over this fool, at least I could tell him I'm 47 and he'd leave me alone
> Alas, it's someone worse, they came out of no where and just started being rude to me, like bruh



There's an ignore function in the forum


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Make a Veggiemar cake



I like it to flavor my stews and hearty dishes. it has that bouillon flavor without any animals being murdered.



Mr. Waffles said:


> See, I figured it was this.



you are the most sagacious kakopyge i know


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I like it to flavor my stews and hearty dishes. it has that bouillon flavor without any animals being murdered.


Murder me like your French bunnies

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I like it to flavor my stews and hearty dishes. it has that bouillon flavor without any animals being murdered.
> 
> 
> 
> you are the most sagacious kakopyge i know


This is nice information... maybe I need some veggiemite or marmite

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> you are the most sagacious kakopyge i know



I'd look up what that means, but too much effort.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I like it to flavor my stews and hearty dishes. it has that bouillon flavor without any animals being murdered.
> 
> 
> 
> you are the most sagacious kakopyge i know




>making stew without dead animals
well that's just a waste

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Didi said:


> >making stew without dead animals
> well that's just a waste



speaking of posh people who love food, have you been to any of the michelin restaurants in the netherlands?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'd look up what that means, but too much effort.



which word did you not know?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> which word did you not know?



Neither one of them.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 22, 2018)

someone approve my posts in shizune's game, they are very important


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 22, 2018)

Ava said:


> someone approve my posts in shizune's game, they are very important


Aren't you friends with all the mods?


----------



## Didi (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> speaking of posh people who love food, have you been to any of the michelin restaurants in the netherlands?



yes, a few
tho not at one of the 3-star places

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lew (Feb 22, 2018)

Ava said:


> someone approve my posts in shizune's game, they are very important



Done

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 22, 2018)

Lew said:


> Done




This bet was supposed to punish the user
but  I see the mods are being punished as well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Neither one of them.



sagacious means shrewd or you have good judgement; wise

kakopyge means someone with ugly buttocks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Didi said:


> yes, a few
> tho not at one of the 3-star places



didi, we have all the same interests. don't you see if we both liked guys, we'd be the best couple ever?


----------



## Lew (Feb 22, 2018)

Stelios said:


> This bet was supposed to punish the user
> but  I see the mods are being punished as well



yes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

i went to a 3* once in spain, and the chef came out and i got a pic with him and chatted with him in spanish and my smile is so big in the picture so amazing what a night he was so nice and yayyyyy


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 22, 2018)

Stelios said:


> This bet was supposed to punish the user
> but  I see the mods are being punished as well


"Look on the bright side, you're 100% faster and more responsive to users troubles. -- Xiammes"


----------



## Didi (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> didi, we have all the same interests. don't you see if we both liked guys, we'd be the best couple ever?




too bad for you


----------



## Stelios (Feb 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> "Look on the bright side, you're 100% faster and more responsive to users troubles. -- Xiammes"



Can't believe he sweet talked you guys with this


----------



## Stelios (Feb 22, 2018)

10/10 guy should become a manager


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> "Look on the bright side, you're 100% faster and more responsive to users troubles. -- Xiammes"



Did he really say this?



Didi said:


> too bad for you



too bad for me that I won't have you as my partner?  i know


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> didi, we have all the same interests. don't you see if we both liked guys, we'd be the best couple ever?


If you liked guys you'd be less of a lesbian than you are now



Stelios said:


> Can't believe he sweet talked you guys with this


I'm not too bothered, it isn't hard to approve posts, I just intentionally ignore most (Ava's)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 22, 2018)

Aww that's not very nice


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 22, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

I absolutely love coconuts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I absolutely love coconuts.


Informative


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Legend said:


> Informative



Do you not like them?


----------



## Lew (Feb 22, 2018)

Fuck you Ava, no more posts approved by me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Lew said:


> Fuck you Ava, no more posts approved by me



he's afk right now. caused all the drama and fled


----------



## Legend (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Do you not like them?


Depends on how they are used.


----------



## Lew (Feb 22, 2018)

That fucking turn by Charmed though, I'm salty.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 22, 2018)

Dammit @Benedict Cumberzatch I am at work reading your erotica posts. Could you not have marked them NSFW!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 22, 2018)

Superman said:


> Dammit @Benedict Cumberzatch I am at work reading your erotica posts. Could you not have marked them NSFW!?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 22, 2018)

Zatch, you should sext supey


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Lew said:


> That fucking turn by Charmed though, I'm salty.



not even mafia and screwing the game up. what a guy.



Superman said:


> Dammit @Benedict Cumberzatch I am at work reading your erotica posts. Could you not have marked them NSFW!?



are you getting a boner or what?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Zatch, you should sext supey



OK, KIM


----------



## Lew (Feb 22, 2018)

huh I don't have a delete button for posts, @White Wolf clean up the mess on the last page of the Chunin exam game please.


----------



## Legend (Feb 22, 2018)

Did I walk into the bathhouse?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

charmed all like no one believed me

WE ASKED YOU TO CLAIM YOUR ROLE

omg


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 22, 2018)

Lew said:


> huh I don't have a delete button for posts, @White Wolf clean up the mess on the last page of the Chunin exam game please.


If @Shizune  wants it deleted


----------



## Lew (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> charmed all like no one believed me
> 
> WE ASKED YOU TO CLAIM YOUR ROLE
> 
> omg



he be like

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lew (Feb 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> If @Shizune  wants it deleted


Ah I see, wait until he requests it I guess


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

i just want the next phase to start with this new info


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

Inb4 Shizune modkills Zatch and Ava for night posting

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Lew (Feb 22, 2018)

My head hurts

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 22, 2018)

Lew said:


> My head hurts



Mafia is great, right?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> If @Shizune  wants it deleted



Yes please


----------



## Shizune (Feb 22, 2018)

@Charmed thanks for playing, I'll make sure you get your extra points for replacing. Come visit sometime.

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Lew (Feb 22, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Mafia is great, right?



When I have a bit more time in a couple weeks, I'll definitely play again.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 22, 2018)

Lew said:


> When I have a bit more time in a couple weeks, I'll definitely play again.



Have you already signed up for favorites8?


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 22, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Yes please


donezo


----------



## Lew (Feb 22, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Have you already signed up for favorites8?



No, I need to though.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 22, 2018)

Ava said:


>


Probably the worst theme in Naruto 


I liked those short games me, @Ava and @Benedict Cumberzatch  played 
Someone bring those back!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 22, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Probably the worst theme in Naruto



It was better executed during the whole Tsunade fight


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Didi (Feb 22, 2018)

I love his theme
so dramatic with the organs playing toccata and fugue in d-minor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 22, 2018)

since we are talking OSTs though

I don't think I've come across anything better than this :


and this during Grimmjow appearing at real world


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 22, 2018)

I just fucking blasted it at work  
I forgot I was watching a quiet youtube video with the sound turned way and then I played that damn Oro theme


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 22, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I don't think I've come across anything better than this :



UUUHHHH SON, YOU ARE MISTAKEN!

Nothing beats smooth jazz


----------



## Lew (Feb 22, 2018)

I've always wanted to be quoted in someones sig, but it just feels wrong when it's Ava's sig.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 22, 2018)

He just wants to do @Lewd things with you

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lew (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Feb 22, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> UUUHHHH SON, YOU ARE MISTAKEN!
> 
> Nothing beats smooth jazz



hmm you said Jazz

 I stand corrected


Cowboy Bebop's music is tiers above everything else


fast forward at 50seconds

but that Bleach soundtrack made people learn the violin and piano so yeah


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

his sig and avatar

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lew (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> his sig and avatar


I am enjoying not approving his posts though

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 22, 2018)

No, not Cowboy Bebop, that theme is so over played (but still a solid OST cuz the Seatbelts)
But Eva's smooth jazz is like a surprise witness


----------



## Legend (Feb 22, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> No, not Cowboy Bebop, that theme is so over played (but still a solid OST cuz the Seatbelts)
> But Eva's smooth jazz is like a surprise witness


WALK IN THE RAIN

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 22, 2018)

We are still talking about themes that were imprinted to us because they were also tied to a character or a scene right?
What was that music tied to NGE? It's been more than 15 years that I watched it so I can't recall


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 22, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Zatch, you should sext supey



 Get your mind out of your breasts.



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> are you getting a boner or what?



 Exactly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 22, 2018)

Superman said:


> Get your mind out of your breasts.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 22, 2018)

Stelios said:


> We are still talking about themes that were imprinted to us because they were also tied to a character or a scene right?
> What was that music tied to NGE? It's been more than 15 years that I watched it so I can't recall


Mostly the opener and ending themes



Legend said:


> WALK IN THE RAIN


Probably the worst song on the OST


----------



## Legend (Feb 22, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Probably the worst song on the OST


WE ARE GONNA FIGHT


----------



## Legend (Feb 22, 2018)

Superman said:


> Get your mind out of your breasts.


Breasts you say


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 22, 2018)

Legend said:


> WE ARE GONNA FIGHT

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Superman said:


> Get your mind out of your breasts.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.



Can you guess the color of my underwear? My legs are missing you in between them. Don't go straight for my clit. The air conditioner is on really high in my apartment and it’s making my nipples hard. Do you like hard nipples?


----------



## Legend (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## White Wolf (Feb 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Can you guess the color of my underwear?


That reminds me



@Underworld Broker I've been neglecting you recently 
What's new today?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Feb 22, 2018)

sadness and sorrow tbh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

yeah i posted that earlier. one of the best memories


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> That reminds me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing new, beige

Reactions: Informative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Lew (Feb 22, 2018)

Naruto ops went downhill after 5

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 22, 2018)

Stelios said:


> sadness and sorrow tbh




that too

and both of the fight themes in early naruto, always got me super pumped up



these two
great stuff
naruto had a great soundtrack tbh
like legit a reason to watch the anime over reading the manga (at least up until the timeskip)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 22, 2018)

hmm I remember seeing this at a cafe for the first time. Someone was watching and it was Chunin exam forest of death episode. The fighting animation seemed so fluid.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 22, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Nothing new, beige


Que bueno, lace? boyshorts? maybe something more comfortable? high-waist? 

Your selection is always impeccable.


----------



## Didi (Feb 22, 2018)

I don't remember how I got into Naruto
I think a friend recommended me
so I just started watching at ep 1 and it was lit so I kept watching
then Land of the Waves definitely hooked me cuz GOAT arc


----------



## Stelios (Feb 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> impeccable



Now that's a word we don't get to see in mafia games


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 22, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Now that's a word we don't get to see in mafia games


White Wolf's hosting is impeccable


----------



## Legend (Feb 22, 2018)

Bleach had better OPs and EDs


----------



## Stelios (Feb 22, 2018)

DB Super 129 when?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Que bueno, lace? boyshorts? maybe something more comfortable? high-waist?
> 
> Your selection is always impeccable.



No details on that though

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 22, 2018)

Stelios said:


> DB Super 129 when?


The saturday after next


Underworld Broker said:


> No details on that though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 22, 2018)

What did get me into naruto.....


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 22, 2018)

2005, senior year of high school, I made fun of my friends who were into Naruto because it was “gay anime shit”. 

2009, I was successfully converted into a Naruto fan by my best friend. 

2011, I was disenchanted with it, but continued to read it begrudgingly.

2014, the manga reaches its bitter end. I still follow other Japanese series. 

2018, I make fun of my friends who are into <Insert Title Here> because it is “gay weeb shit”.

Character growth.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 22, 2018)

MAD said:


> 2005, senior year of high school, I made fun of my friends who were into Naruto because it was “gay anime shit”.
> 
> 2009, I was successfully converted into a Naruto fan by my best friend.
> 
> ...



Don't worry you're just going through your Sasuke phase. You'll develop back to a protagonist by the end of your Part 2.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 22, 2018)

CANTI's profile


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 22, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Don't worry you're just going through your Sasuke phase. You'll develop back to a protagonist by the end of your Part 2.


No, he's a main villain now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 22, 2018)

Or at least the penultimate villain. 

Those are usually better than the final bosses themselves.


----------



## Didi (Feb 22, 2018)

hating anime and calling it all gay weeb shit while furiously shitposting on an anime forum is the patrician's way tho

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Subarashii (Feb 22, 2018)

Do you say 
Mah-fia
or
Meh-fia?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 22, 2018)

im avant garde af so i pronounce it with the HARD 'a'

MAY-fia

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 22, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Do you say
> Mah-fia
> or
> Meh-fia?



The 2nd one looks like meth-fia


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 22, 2018)

Superman said:


> The 2nd one looks like meth-fia


That too


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 22, 2018)

d.va showing her true self


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Is love dead?


While it’s not a universally held sentiment, some people will tell you that love hurts. It turns out that in Japan, for a surprising number of young people, love can also just be a pain.

Japanese matchmaking service Partner Agent recently polled a total of 1,960 men and women between the ages and 20 and 29 or 40 and 49. Among the questions asked were “Do you want to have a romantic relationship, or do you think that romance is an inconvenient pain?” Among the 20-29 demographic, 24.5 percent were of the latter opinion.



While they didn’t specify exactly what made romance seem like a bother, at least part of their reasoning seems to be a lack of enthusiasm about actively trying to meet a special someone. Almost half of the young adults, 47.5 percent, said that it’s best to just wait to naturally meet your eventual spouse, compared to 24.8 percent, who favored actively looking for a lifelong partner, and 27.6 percent who were undecided. In keeping with roughly one in two young survey participants taking the passive approach, 53.7 percent of the young adults said they’ve never been to a  in which an equal number of unattached men and women, with most meeting for the first time, go out to see if they’re compatible with anyone else in the group.

But if love is a pain to some of the respondents, at least it’s not particularly expensive. 40.1 percent of the young adult participants said they spend less than 10,000 yen (US$91) a month on dating expenses. That might be connected to the fact that 40.9 percent said they’d prioritize their personal time over spending time with a romantic partner, as opposed to 32.3 percent who said their lover comes first.

Still, all this doesn’t mean that romance is dead in Japan. 57.8 percent of the young adults said they still hope to fall in love. It’s also worth bearing in mind that singles are generally more likely to fill out dating surveys, and while some extroverts genuinely enjoy playing the field, for a lot of people mingling and trying to meet new people is an intimidating chore, so for those saying love is a pain, part of the reason might be because they’re simply not at the fun part of a relationship yet.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 22, 2018)

@poutanko mada mada

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 22, 2018)

@RemChu I hope you have seen the enemy character videos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2018)

@Ava sailor moon ice skater won gold for Russia ;o

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Ava sailor moon ice skater won gold for Russia ;o


i knew i could count on my russian princess



thanks for letting me know bro!


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> i knew i could count on my russian princess
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me know bro!



It was on my homepage


wow she is 15,

*15 *(kappa )


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> It was on my homepage
> 
> 
> wow she is 15,
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 23, 2018)

Didi said:


> I don't remember how I got into Naruto
> I think a friend recommended me
> so I just started watching at ep 1 and it was lit so I kept watching
> then Land of the Waves definitely hooked me cuz GOAT arc



Land of Waves dragged on and had a silly ending imo. Forest of Death arc, Search for Tsunade arc and Sasuke Retrieval Arc are the real gold.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 23, 2018)

that's not the sailor moon girl, rem. she's 18.

kanye face

-ava

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 23, 2018)

Tsunade had a great backstory, but everything after her arc was a meme. _Who _decided that a retired, blood-fearing alcoholic was the most qualified to lead?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 23, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Tsunade had a great backstory, but everything after her arc was a meme. _Who _decided that a retired, blood-fearing alcoholic was the most qualified to lead?


----------



## Shizune (Feb 23, 2018)

Do you notice how the anime made her hair look like a wig that was sitting really high off her head


----------



## Shizune (Feb 23, 2018)

It honestly looks like you could snatch that thing right off her

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> that's not the sailor moon girl, rem. she's 18.
> 
> kanye face
> 
> -ava


They look the same :0

18

*18*

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 23, 2018)

like this nnnn


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shizune (Feb 23, 2018)

Y'know what else was dumb? The Sannin -> Team 7 parallel. When I was following the early series, I always assumed that Sakura would eventually apprentice under Kurenai. That would've made more sense, and now Sakura is literally just discount Tsunade.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stelios (Feb 23, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Tsunade had a great backstory, but everything after her arc was a meme. _Who _decided that a retired, blood-fearing alcoholic was the most qualified to lead?



 Alcoholic gambler with big milky kahoonas. Just like a western mother figure


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2018)

@White Wolf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @White Wolf


que bueno, kinda cute
pretty voice, lovely eyes 
I dig it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2018)

my soul oozes out at the glassy sky part....

so

naisu 

prob top 3 songs ever to be in an anime. 

heavenly


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> que bueno, kinda cute
> pretty voice, lovely eyes
> I dig it


her yuno gasai cosplay is stunning, she struggled on the song though.

Great cosplays and lighting!


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 23, 2018)

this is love, admittedly one of my fave songs from Nardo


----------



## Katou (Feb 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> this is love, admittedly one of my fave songs from Nardo


agreed... after that is OP 10 maybe


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 23, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Do you say
> Mah-fia
> or
> Meh-fia?



I say muh-fia because it sounds funnier 

Though it's Mah-fia, yes


----------



## Didi (Feb 23, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Firaea (Feb 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Forever alone. ;alone
> 
> @Firaea

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 23, 2018)

Firaea said:


>


 there there wormo


----------



## Shiny (Feb 23, 2018)

@White Wolf did you see the news about sharknado? There will be time travel this time


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 23, 2018)

Shiny said:


> @White Wolf did you see the news about sharknado? There will be time travel this time


Sharknado 7: Ye Olde West?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 23, 2018)

Firaea said:


>


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>




Why did you not capture him!? Now @Firaea just fled again. Worst trainer ever.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> this is love, admittedly one of my fave songs from Nardo


Vegeta, what the scouter say about her WEEB level?


but would I do the same shit? Yes


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 23, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Vegeta, what the scouter say about her WEEB level?


dreams are made of dis

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 23, 2018)

Wth, guys I thought this place was really active 
Must be a lot of games going on


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 23, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Wth, guys I thought this place was really active



This place is not too active usually


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 23, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> This place is not too active usually


It was when I came back a few weeks ago 

It was mostly @Ava 's troll posting though

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 23, 2018)

It’s either a ghost town or a shitposting bonanza

Usually 1 of the 2


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 23, 2018)

SHIT POST!
SHIT POST!
SHIT POST!

It's the only thing I'm consistently good at

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 23, 2018)

Half of my lunch spilled out into my lunch bag and now I only a little bit to eat 
I guess I have to walk to the grocery store in the snow for more food

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 23, 2018)

if anyone wants to sign up


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> if anyone wants to sign up


How much time to i have to commit to this, if I sign up?


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 23, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> How much time to i have to commit to this, if I sign up?


You don't need to commit any time really since you can read it after the fact, but it normally lasts like 30m? or so of shitposting.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You don't need to commit any time really since you can read it after the fact, but it normally lasts like 30m? or so of shitposting.


You had me at shitposting.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> if anyone wants to sign up



What the hell is this?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> if anyone wants to sign up



Omg didn't know it's a hunger game, didn't check the thread


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 23, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> You had me at shitposting.


_shitposting _
Noted, next time I'll add shitposting at start of sentence to keep your attention
_shitposting _


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 23, 2018)

oh wow i had no idea that was a hunger games thread


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> _shitposting _
> Noted, next time I'll add shitposting at start of sentence to keep your attention
> _shitposting _


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 23, 2018)

:skull:


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 23, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> What the hell is this?



it's a hunger games simulator. all you do is put your name down, wad will enter you into the program, and he will post the updates on how the game is progressing. all based on rng if you live or survive. you don't DO anything, you just laugh with everyone that zatch decapitated your head 

also @MAD you know steph gave permission to offer large avatar/html/and sparkles for 1 month for these types of games. say that in the thread. you don't need to sponsor anything.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 23, 2018)

Me and @Ava made it in right under the wire

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 23, 2018)

shizunes game is delayed for 4 hours 

sigh


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 23, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Omg didn't know it's a hunger game, didn't check the thread


----------



## Lew (Feb 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> shizunes game is delayed for 4 hours
> 
> sigh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> shizunes game is delayed for 4 hours
> 
> sigh





Lew said:


>



yeah, not happy. i was also supposed to go gamboling around town today, but the government still hasn't given me my new ID. so... so... how am i to buy drinks


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> yeah, not happy.



dead people shouldn't care if a game is delayed or not


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 23, 2018)

Anyways atleast you got hunger games to look forward to


----------



## Legend (Feb 23, 2018)

How are you lovely people?


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 23, 2018)

*[vote lynch Ava]*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> I was gonna do Lew, but it was his first game so I felt bad.
> 
> Forgive me.





Ava said:


> Anyways atleast you got hunger games to look forward to

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 23, 2018)

*[vote lynch Ava]*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


>


I already submitted my night actions.

You're dead.

It's over.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> I already submitted my night actions.
> 
> You're dead.
> 
> It's over.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 23, 2018)

What did I do?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> I already submitted my night actions.
> 
> You're dead.
> 
> It's over.



talking about a game outside of its thread?


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> What did I do?



You killing your buddy Zatch!
It's a sad day

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> talking about a game outside of its thread?


you had no problem discussing the game until we got to the topic of you dying


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 23, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> You killing your buddy Zatch!
> It's a sad day


thats what he gets for being town


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 23, 2018)

i'll be using this gif many times this day phase



and

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> i'll be using this gif many times this day phase
> 
> 
> 
> and


dead people can post during the dayphase??????


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 23, 2018)

Real question tho: why don't we have  as a talking head emote?????????????


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> you had no problem discussing the game until we got to the topic of you dying







Ava said:


> dead people can post during the dayphase??????







Ava said:


> thats what he gets for being town

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 23, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Real question tho: why don't we have  as a talking head emote?????????????


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


>


Gifs only, please


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 23, 2018)

i hope the cockroaches didn't kill shiny. i loved him


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 23, 2018)

Stop talking about an ongoing game

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 23, 2018)

They have a symbiotic relationship, I'm sure

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 23, 2018)

Superman said:


>



You should join if you haven't already


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 23, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> You should join if you haven't already



 I did....or thought I did. Guess I didn't though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 23, 2018)

There’s still room for 3 more so


----------



## Didi (Feb 23, 2018)

gonna neg you if I die in the opening btw


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 23, 2018)

Didi said:


> gonna neg you if I die in the opening btw



why don't you join the betting circle?


----------



## Didi (Feb 23, 2018)

I don't do NF bets, they're dumb
I don't give a shit about making someone wear an ugly set


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 23, 2018)

Didi said:


> I don't do NF bets, they're dumb
> I don't give a shit about making someone wear an ugly set



would you like to make a different bet? with different punishments?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 23, 2018)

didi: i win, you send me your pic. you win, i send you my pic.


----------



## Didi (Feb 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> didi: i win, you send me your pic. you win, i send you my pic.



definitely more interesting

what was it again, you pick 3 people
and then, the one that goes the farthest or all 3 farthest on average?


----------



## Legend (Feb 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> There’s still room for 3 more so


For what?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 23, 2018)

Didi said:


> definitely more interesting
> 
> what was it again, you pick 3 people
> and then, the one that goes the farthest or all 3 farthest on average?



averaging. i'll steal gina's idea, but i think 3 will yield better results

*HOW DO I BET?*

The format is as follows:

#1 choice: -insert mod name-
#2 choice: -insert different mod name-

eg.

#1 choice: Reznor
#2 choice: Nighty

the person whose #1 choice does the best in the game is the winner, the #2 choice will be used to break any ties

eg. if Reznor wins, Nighty comes second, and Trin comes 3rd, then someone who chooses Reznor as their #1 and Nighty as their #2 beats someone who chooses Reznor as their #1 and Trin as their #2.


----------



## Didi (Feb 23, 2018)

Legend said:


> For what?



hunger games


----------



## Legend (Feb 23, 2018)

Didi said:


> hunger games


Hmmmmm


----------



## Didi (Feb 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> averaging. i'll steal gina's idea, but i think 3 will yield better results
> 
> *HOW DO I BET?*
> 
> ...




that's not averaging, that's more like a medal count ranking type, where your n1 still matters the most and the rest only matters in ties, fundamentally different from averages fam

but okay


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 23, 2018)

Didi said:


> that's not averaging, that's more like a medal count ranking type, where your n1 still matters the most and the rest only matters in ties, fundamentally different from averages fam
> 
> but okay



we've already established that your IQ is vastly superior than mine. thus being the case, you can be in charge of calculations.


----------



## Didi (Feb 23, 2018)

yeah fuck no
going by first and only looking at second/third in case of ties is fine by me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 23, 2018)

Where do you place bets on a game?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 23, 2018)

I was just about to leave, and now the hunger games and the game phase should be starting up. ugh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 23, 2018)

Is it a mafia game or some type of offshoot?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 23, 2018)

Legend said:


> Is it a mafia game or some type of offshoot?



hunger games? wad is going to enter everyone's name into a program, and that will RNG everything. it's complete luck


----------



## Legend (Feb 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> hunger games? wad is going to enter everyone's name into a program, and that will RNG everything. it's complete luck


Where is the sign ups?


----------



## Stelios (Feb 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> hunger games? wad is going to enter everyone's name into a program, and that will RNG everything. it's complete luck



Oh yeah that shit

I actually wrote a ten times superior death match game on python as a community project for CB but you know. Give golden forks to plebeians , they will keep eatimg with their hands

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 23, 2018)

MAD said:


>



 I enjoyed the read, would read again.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 23, 2018)

Superman said:


> I enjoyed the read, would read again.



Have a friendly. 

Glad to hear it!


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2018)

@Ava


18 & 15


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Ava
> 
> 
> 18 & 15


Don't see anything, link doesnt work


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2018)

In some cosmic irony.

I joke to my friend about kids who can't handle a microwave and cause fires that have to get the building evacuated. 

2 days or so later I do the exact same thing, except no one has to evac.



I leave for he movies after the fiasco, move involves fire and ends with it.

ironic.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> Don't see anything, link doesnt work


it was just the 2 ice skater girls photoshoot together, sailor moon and the younger one.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> it was just the 2 ice skater girls photoshoot together, sailor moon and the younger one.


you need to stop posting pics of that 15 year old pal


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm not sure if I'm suppose to laugh at the situation. Laugh at myself. I the observer.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I'm not sure if I'm suppose to laugh at the situation. Laugh at myself. I the observer.



luckily no one was hurt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2018)

Oh and an interesting elevator story.

So elevator has two sets of buttons on the left and right. I'm leaving class going down to the first floor. A pretty lady enters,  I'm right up beside the buttons kinda right side. Instead of using the left hand she goes right up under me in takes like 2 secs to think, I say something minor a question. She replies "hmmm guess the basement isn't on this elevator. Stands right near me doesn't separate personal space.

My spidey sense "sixth sense" gets pinged, like flashing light. We both walk out of the elevator.

LIKE A FUCKING IDIOT I do not engage her in convo and walk out the building.  

~_~

Like 

just my type too

and accent
white attractive pony tail.

I'm a gay man and gay journalist.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2018)

I wish I had a redo button for the day.

I would 

A) engage the forward girl, get her number

B) not set my microwave on fire

C) have told you a completely different tale today.

Instead I fucked up.

The super ultimate cosmic irony, is before all of this I was on a shuttle thinking "Hmmmm things are destined, things just happen for a reason." 

This was before the fire.

So It's like on some level I knew some fucked up shit or good shit was going to occur today.

-Deeeeep fucking inhale-

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2018)

In the movie too it said
people are self destructive.

I agree. 
that spoke to me.


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2018)

Ava said:


> you need to stop posting pics of that 15 year old pal


Fuck. didn't mean for it to sound like that. Not attracted to them at all. >_> 
<_<


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2018)

The concept of destiny, it's like threads of bondage, of an ultimate fate. 
I don't like it at all. I believe in the concept, but I would like to believe destiny is fluid. I don't see huge evidence of that.
Again I don't have all the pieces I can't see everything. I just have a little talent, a little insight. Other people I'm sure can see other things, have other talents their own insight. 

What is the truth?


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2018)

Anyways sorry, thanks for listening to my lamenting. ...? 

*goes into hiding*

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2018)

Like legit looking for stock for my avy and that is there o.o

coincidences

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2018)

I don't believe in coincidences.


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2018)

[HASHTAG]#destiny[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> [HASHTAG]#destiny[/HASHTAG]



Remember when that guy registered on the forum and posted in your topic? he wrote his own book?


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Remember when that guy registered on the forum and posted in your topic? he wrote his own book?


I found the stuff in his book to be crazy, but uh if I open myself to discuss crazy topics I will get crazy fish.

par for the course.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I found the stuff in his book to be crazy, but uh if I open myself to discuss crazy topics I will get crazy fish.
> 
> par for the course.



That was such a weird exchange. A septuagenarian (or was his in his sixties?) coming here to discuss... and he hasn't been back since... spooky 



Mr. Waffles said:


>


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


How was your day man?


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> That was such a weird exchange. A septuagenarian (or was his in his sixties?) coming here to discuss... and he hasn't been back since... spooky



Well he wanted to spread the word about his book.
I didn't jive with it, didn't want to be disrespectful though.

but yeah strange stuff right?

Makes you think who is reading what you post online.

Ideally FBI/CIA recruit me for secret psychic spy program.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> How was your day man?



Sleepy lol.
Spent 14 hours sleeping of the past 24. 
It gave me a headache too....


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Sleepy lol.
> Spent 14 hours sleeping of the past 24.
> It gave me a headache too....



 Is it light out, go get some sun lol.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Is it light out, go get some sun lol.



5:49 am

i stalk waffles 

i love waffles

waffles marry me


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 23, 2018)

It's awful when you're sleep deprived, thinking about turning in very early to catch up on that debt, and wake up with a headache. yikes


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Is it light out, go get some sun lol.



I'll have to wait till the sun comes up first lol. >.>



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> 5:49 am
> 
> i stalk waffles
> 
> ...



True.

I knew this already.

Obsession =/= love.

No.



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Is Faction Kill an ability? like if you have someone who is immune to an ability, does that block a faction kill?



Should you really be asking questions relating to an ongoing game ? 



RemChu said:


> No? You can roleblock the person doing the faction kill.
> If they are BP they are immune.



Should you be answering questions relating to an ongoing game ?


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Should you be answering questions relating to an ongoing game ?


Ongoing I'm not in any games right now. Don't reply to this.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Ongoing I'm not in any games right now.



But Zatch is.
Newbie game.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 24, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> But Zatch is.
> Newbie game.



I removed it. you can remove it from your quote, too


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I removed it. you can remove it from your quote, too



I don't remove things though.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 24, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I don't remove things though.



that's why there's still that stick up your ass

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> that's why there's still that stick up your ass



Hey... that was my line.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2018)

so found a listing of all the edm djs playing in town for like the next 3 months....

$#%^&

tempted. Some quality stuff. 
The crystal method sound really good. 
but tmrw night. 

hmmm
might do Chinese new year parade thing


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 24, 2018)

the guy in your avatar kind of looks like the investigator from stranger things 2


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> the guy in your avatar kind of looks like the investigator from stranger things 2


He is the pilot guy in the new star wars.
He is in that movie Ex machina
he is in Driver (i think, )
he is in Annihilation.

Oscar Isaac

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 24, 2018)

he was also apocalypse. i remember his big break was inside lleyn davis.

he's a chameleon


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2018)

Quite the range of roles. =]


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2018)

I need to convince my buddy.
I want to see them live tomorrow night.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 24, 2018)

CHINESE NEW YEAR PARADE WOULD BE MORE FUN AND WHOLESOME

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> CHINESE NEW YEAR PARADE WOULD BE MORE FUN AND WHOLESOME


that's 5-7:45 ish pretty sure he is coming to that.

after that lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2018)

Prob gonna drink and watch da parade .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 24, 2018)

I don't like that music, so you will be getting no ways to convince the friend from me. 

ask @White Wolf. that's his jam. he knows how to sell it to people


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2018)

My friend likes edm he just has shit taste in edm.


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2018)

Like I dig house and classic stuff like this, some experimental stuff.

Pretty sure my buddy just likes wub step type of edm.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 24, 2018)

get drunk, party with the chinese new year peep, wake up and cure that hangover with some san fran dim sum

what could be better

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2018)

Anyways I'm a raver, I can party 3 nights straight, dance all night, probably longer haven't tried that yet.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Anyways I'm a raver, I can party 3 nights straight, dance all night, probably longer haven't tried that yet.



white wolf is also a raver. i feel like i have performed my matchmaker duties, and you two will live blissfully forever.


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> white wolf is also a raver. i feel like i have performed my matchmaker duties, and you two will live blissfully forever.


WW lives on the other side of the planet.
No.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> WW lives on the other side of the planet.
> No.



It's an impossible love story waiting to be turned into a Disney film


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2018)

shift at 2:34


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 24, 2018)

A sweaty @Mr. Waffles threw off his shirt, passion burning, skin glistening, his deodorant congealed to little chunks ensnared among the matted jungle of his armpits like so many crumbles of pungent blue cheese over a bed of sprouts, moistened with a dressing of perspiration, and lustily asked, "Are you as hungry as I am?" to the confused busboy.


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2018)

I listened to the entirety of that big mix I posted.

gonna do the same for this one.
Taking me to another plane of existence.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> white wolf is also a raver. i feel like i have performed my matchmaker duties, and you two will live blissfully forever.


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2018)

Fuck these EURO DJS 

KNOW THEIR SHIT

like legit my faves


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2018)

Still listening to the above.


SO GOOD. 

he started playing this around 56 min mark.


im off my rocker. 1am


----------



## Didi (Feb 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Fuck these EURO DJS
> 
> KNOW THEIR SHIT
> 
> like legit my faves




>tfw best DJs in the world
feels good man 



actually I don't really care BUT STILL

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2018)

This model brittaniluv, her beauty has me captivated.

Can stare at her naked for like an hour.


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2018)

Didi said:


> >tfw best DJs in the world
> feels good man
> 
> 
> ...


dude is from Holland.
Rotterdam


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2018)

Lucy Dominga


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2018)

I'm doing uh anatomy studies, since my anatomy sucks hard atm.


----------



## NO (Feb 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2018)

found a dude's deviantart just now it's a treasure trove of references.
like wtf.

free


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2018)

Kerri taylor


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2018)

Holy cow she listed all her measurements.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 24, 2018)

@Didi a testament to Greek Rebetiko Music by Dutch


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2018)

> While I am available for tasteful artistic nudes, I do not shoot open leg crotch shots or bent over from behind crotch shots under any circumstances, even "just private use. I'm just not comfortable with erotic/explicit work, and will not change my mind about this for any amount of money. *FYI I always have a trimmed bush, no exceptions.*.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2018)

k yeah 2 am hand hurts

im done drawing

gonna meditate and hit the hay.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 24, 2018)

Ugh love these sisters, would take them both as my middle eastern waifus

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 24, 2018)

Morning Everyone Happy Saturday


----------



## Yin (Feb 24, 2018)

Just to clear things out in case there's still confusion going on, I made a second acc for a friend not realizing the rule of a 2nd acc not being allowed,and  I like chatting with peeps with creative names cuz it lets me know they are imaginative :3 oh and for the record if you have a doubt just ask ^ ^


----------



## Legend (Feb 24, 2018)

Hokage Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Just to clear things out in case there's still confusion going on, I made a second acc for a friend not realizing the rule of a 2nd acc not being allowed,and  I like chatting with peeps with creative names cuz it lets me know they are imaginative :3 oh and for the record if you have a doubt just ask ^ ^


Who are you?


----------



## Yin (Feb 24, 2018)

Legend said:


> Who are you?


Just a passerby and anime nostalgia type of person


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 24, 2018)

Hokage Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Just a passerby and anime nostalgia type of person



 Bullshit who is this!?

@White Wolf


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 24, 2018)

Superman said:


> Bullshit who is this!?
> 
> @White Wolf



He's someone that got tagged here by Zatch several weeks ago.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 24, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> He's someone that got tagged here by Zatch several weeks ago.



Dammit ,@Benedict Cumberzatch stop doing weird shit.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 24, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> He's someone that got tagged here by Zatch several weeks ago.



I didn't tag him. I mentioned him. there's a difference.


----------



## Legend (Feb 24, 2018)

baaaaaah


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 24, 2018)

Legend said:


> baaaaaah



go to pike place and make a picnic out of the market


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 24, 2018)

Superman said:


> Dammit ,@Benedict Cumberzatch stop doing weird shit.



Have an optimistic.



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I didn't tag him. I mentioned him. there's a difference.



If you want to nitpick, sure.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 24, 2018)

>Zatch joined in March 2005
>Dupe-kun joined in Sept 2005

HMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 24, 2018)

MAD said:


> >Zatch joined in March 2005
> >Dupe-kun joined in Sept 2005
> 
> HMMMMMMMMM



The plot thickens.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 24, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Have an optimistic.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to nitpick, sure.



Mentioned as in, I didn't put an @ in front of his name. I asked Trinity if he were a dupe.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Mentioned as in, I didn't put an @ in front of his name. I asked Trinity if he were a dupe.



Potato, more potatoes, add some tomatoes.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## White Wolf (Feb 24, 2018)

Well, hello there

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 24, 2018)

Got bored after a minute...


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 24, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Got bored after a minute...


Came after a minute
Put it on loop
Told the children about it
Time for grankids

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 24, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Got bored after a minute...



It is boring, but I wanted to share the meme of people doing revenge makeovers based on a Riverdale song or something


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 24, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Got bored after a minute...



i'm going to entertain you


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 24, 2018)

These  trends are always basic bitches showing off, but I ain't complainin'


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> i'm going to entertain you



Good luck with that.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 24, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> These  trends are always basic bitches showing off, but I ain't complainin'



check your handsome, white male privilege at the door. european scum



Mr. Waffles said:


> Good luck with that.



Tell me about your childhood pre cell phones and computers and fax machines and video games. did you play in the forest a lot?


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> check your handsome, white male privilege at the door. european scum



I don't know what you're talking about tbh


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Tell me about your childhood pre cell phones and computers and fax machines and video games. did you play in the forest a lot?



Most of the early years are covered in fog.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 24, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I don't know what you're talking about tbh







Mr. Waffles said:


> Most of the early years are covered in fog.



is this a reference to how foggy and grey the netherlands is? i like it


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> is this a reference to how foggy and grey the netherlands is? i like it



No. 
It's a reference to me not remembering much from the first 12 years.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 24, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> No.
> It's a reference to me not remembering much from the first 12 years.



marry fuck kill (we're playing the version wherein marry means you can't have sex with that person)

white wolf
me
mohit

gogogogogog


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 24, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Kill you.



you're joking?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> you're joking?



How so ?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 24, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> How so ?



I thought you'd have sex with me or marry me. I didn't expect this outcome.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I thought you'd have sex with me or marry me. I didn't expect this outcome.



Only options for the kill are you and Mohit.
Mohit lives in India, so you get killed.
Don''t care about fucking, don't care about marrying.
So for those 2 you can put anyone and it makes no difference.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 24, 2018)

> not eager to marry ww


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 24, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> > not eager to marry ww



You want kids and all that jazz, so don't go .


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 24, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You want kids and all that jazz, so don't go .


I mean only 2, or so


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 24, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I mean only 2, or so



You ain't getting those being married to me, so here I am being nice and you go all  on my ass.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 24, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You ain't getting those being married to me, so here I am being nice and you go all  on my ass.


It's the thought that counts


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 24, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> It's the thought that counts



Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 24, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Only options for the kill are you and Mohit.
> Mohit lives in India, so you get killed.
> Don''t care about fucking, don't care about marrying.
> So for those 2 you can put anyone and it makes no difference.



I don't need kids. Marry me. MARRY ME


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I don't need kids. Marry me. MARRY ME



You already dead and buried in the backyard.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 24, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You already dead and buried in the backyard.



I worked 60 hour weeks to give you the good life and this is how you repay me


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I worked 60 hour weeks to give you the good life and this is how you repay me



Yes, I gave you eternal rest. 

> working 60 hour weeks

Only in shitstania.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 24, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Yes, I gave you eternal rest.
> 
> > working 60 hour weeks
> 
> Only in shitstania.



I hope your grave plot is right next to me 

eternal slumber party


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I hope your grave plot is right next to me
> 
> eternal slumber party



I'm getting cremated... I think.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 24, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm getting cremated... I think.



Why's that? Are you leaving in your will that you want them scattered in a certain place? or you don't want to be eaten by worms and decompose?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Why's that? Are you leaving in your will that you want them scattered in a certain place? or you don't want to be eaten by worms and decompose?



My parents decided that when I was under 18. 
Never cared, so never changed it.
For all I care they can dump me in the river.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 24, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> My parents decided that when I was under 18.
> Never cared, so never changed it.
> For all I care they can dump me in the river.





are you an organ donor?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> are you an organ donor?



You'll have to check the laws regarding that when I die for a definitive answer, but so far no.


----------



## Baba (Feb 24, 2018)

I'll marry you @Benedict Cumberzatch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> go to pike place and make a picnic out of the market


Dont live in Seattle

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 24, 2018)

We're playing marry, fuck, kill?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 24, 2018)

I will scatter your ashes in your homeland @Mr. Waffles

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 24, 2018)

Superman said:


> I will scatter your ashes in your homeland @Mr. Waffles


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 24, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You'll have to check the laws regarding that when I die for a definitive answer, but so far no.



OK, I will.



Baba said:


> I'll marry you @Benedict Cumberzatch



Good. Good. Good. Good news.



Legend said:


> Dont live in Seattle



Why do I think you live in Seattle is the question.. you must have said something that stuck in my brain

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> OK, I will.



> implying you'll know when I'm dead

Well... guess that makes 1 person who will know.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 24, 2018)

Legend said:


> Dont live in Seattle



Correct

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 24, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > implying you'll know when I'm dead
> 
> Well... guess that makes 1 person who will know.



we are bound by the red line of fate


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 24, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Well... guess that makes 1 person who will know.


me


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 24, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> me



no me gtfo


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> no me gtfo


You know nothing  Fredrick

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> we are bound by the red line of fate



Is that the stalker hotline ?



White Wolf said:


> me



Only if you living on the couch.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 24, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Is that the stalker hotline ?
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you living on the couch.


Traumatic  
but I've seen worse so


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> no me gtfo





White Wolf said:


> You know nothing  Fredrick



Guys, guys... no fighting over my couch.
I can get 2 couches and put 1 in the spare bedroom I have.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 24, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Traumatic
> but I've seen worse so



Same.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 24, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Is that the stalker hotline ?
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you living on the couch.



Why do you only offer this couch to Wolfie? I am more than prepared to live on your couch, stay at your place, cook you food, massage you, slowly undress you, pay for your bills, tie you to the bed, break your feet on wooden planks. anything.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 24, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Guys, guys... no fighting over my couch.
> I can get 2 couches and put 1 in the spare bedroom I have.


ok so,  spare bedroom = wolfie
nothing = zatch

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Why do you only offer this couch to Wolfie? I am more than prepared to live on your couch, stay at your place, cook you food, massage you, slowly undress you, pay for your bills, tie you to the bed, break your feet on wooden planks. anything.



Mostly because you seem like an annoying twat.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Why do I think you live in Seattle is the question.. you must have said something that stuck in my brain


No earthly idea. Ive never been west of Pittsburgh. Ive been as south as Miami. Lived there off and on. Lived in Orlando for a bit and Charlotte for a little while.


MAD said:


> Correct


Very much so.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 24, 2018)

Legend said:


> Its been raining 4 days in a row. What is this Seattle?


----------



## Lew (Feb 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Why do you only offer this couch to Wolfie? I am more than prepared to live on your couch, stay at your place, cook you food, massage you, slowly undress you, pay for your bills, tie you to the bed, break your feet on wooden planks. anything.



This sounds like an episode of Inside number 9


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 24, 2018)

Lew said:


> This sounds like an episode of Inside number 9



I was riffing off of Misery


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I was riffing off of Misery



I noticed that.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 24, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I noticed that.



i was responding to lemon pie, not you


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> i was responding to lemon pie, not you



 I know.


----------



## Lew (Feb 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I was riffing off of Misery



I haven't read/watched Misery, I think I've watched something that's parodied it.


----------



## Lew (Feb 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> i was responding to lemon pie, not you



Lemon pie?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 24, 2018)

Lew said:


> I haven't read/watched Misery, I think I've watched something that's parodied it.


----------



## Legend (Feb 24, 2018)

Ahh that was a referential joke. 

Seattle is a rainy city. Most of the Pacific North West is.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Lew (Feb 24, 2018)

That's brutal!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2018)

LIVE


WHEN YOU SEEN IT

SEEN IT


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2018)

SOULLESS IS EVERYOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONE

DUNN DUN UN DUN DUN DUN DUN DUN DUDDADADADAd


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 24, 2018)

ive hosted dozens of mafia games, the number is probably closer to triple digits than double digits

and this is the first time i think the game ended in a 1v1 that wasnt determined by coinflip or defaulted :skull:


----------



## Baba (Feb 24, 2018)

you guys are plebs


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 24, 2018)

Baba said:


> you guys are plebs



 Go back to bed.


----------



## Baba (Feb 24, 2018)

Superman said:


> Go back to bed.




No.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 24, 2018)

Muse r fucking awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 24, 2018)

Legit thinking of going to Hamburg to watch them on 24 May


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2018)

MAD said:


> ive hosted dozens of mafia games, the number is probably closer to triple digits than double digits
> 
> and this is the first time i think the game ended in a 1v1 that wasnt determined by coinflip or defaulted :skull:


trial by combat!


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Legit thinking of going to Hamburg to watch them on 24 May



Naisu. Hamburg is nice too in general. Though I never been been, I know it has a red light district. The day I was suppose to go drove to Berlin instead.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 24, 2018)

_When them bum bitches in my town, all my real ones alert us!
He say, ''damn baby you bad!"
I say, "I committ murders!"
When the block start to get hot, he know I'll hide his burners!

I am for KEEPS!
She can't compete!
He ain't stupid enough to lose me to another man in the streets!_

A FLOW.​


----------



## Shizune (Feb 24, 2018)

_I am the queen, FACTS!
I'm everything she lacks!
Bitch, get on your kneecap!
I don't mean C. Kaep!
I'll get you CHECKED pussy!
I'll get you a FREE pap!_

WJWJWJEKFJDJDJ​


----------



## Yin (Feb 24, 2018)

Superman said:


> Bullshit who is this!?
> 
> @White Wolf


Guess my earlier posts didn't clear things up enough, only being a chill person is all nothing out of the ordinary here. :3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yin (Feb 24, 2018)

MAD said:


> >Zatch joined in March 2005
> >Dupe-kun joined in Sept 2005
> 
> HMMMMMMMMM


Naruto joined in  2006 and you think my acc is dupe, last I checked 05 comes before 06, this is my main acc and the real deal believe that. If ya don't you can ask someone other than me and they'll let you know the mods ip checked it to end the confusion among curious eyes. :3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 25, 2018)

Hokage Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Naruto joined in  2006 and you think my acc is dupe, last I checked 05 comes before 06, this is my main acc and the real deal believe that. If ya don't you can ask someone other than me and they'll let you know the mods ip checked it to end the confusion among curious eyes. :3



Don't let the haters get you down.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 25, 2018)

You should join a mafia game if you ever have the time.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 25, 2018)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 25, 2018)

@Melodie 

I'm very impressed seeing you post outside of this section

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 25, 2018)

Zatch not helping his case by being the only one to comment on Hokage Naruto Uzumaki's posts.

@Benedict Cumberzatch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 25, 2018)

MAD said:


> ive hosted dozens of mafia games, the number is probably closer to triple digits than double digits
> 
> and this is the first time i think the game ended in a 1v1 that wasnt determined by coinflip or defaulted :skull:


Normally would say SKs should auto-win 1v1(unless against other LMS indies) even if a last to vote mechanic is in place but 1) fuck iwan 2) he is no true SK, just a rolefag townie who screamed "recruit me!" all game.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 25, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Normally would say SKs should auto-win 1v1(unless against other LMS indies) even if a last to vote mechanic is in place but 1) fuck iwan 2) he is no true SK, just a rolefag townie who screamed "recruit me!" all game.



You sounds almost salty. 



I agree though.
Fuck rolefags,


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 25, 2018)

Superman said:


> Zatch not helping his case by being the only one to comment on Hokage Naruto Uzumaki's posts.
> 
> @Benedict Cumberzatch



He is not my dupe

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 25, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Normally would say SKs should auto-win 1v1(unless against other LMS indies) even if a last to vote mechanic is in place but 1) fuck iwan 2) he is no true SK, just a rolefag townie who screamed "recruit me!" all game.


Cute.
Implying my plan wasnt for me to get a cool role all along.
Never thought i would actually win thought.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 25, 2018)

Also rolefags ftw


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 25, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 25, 2018)

Baba said:


> No.


join clash of hosts
[ *Vote Lynch darth* ]


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 25, 2018)

Oh lol
Wrong link


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 25, 2018)

Also @SinRaven which of us is going to host faves IX?


----------



## Baba (Feb 25, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> join clash of hosts
> [ *Vote Lynch darth* ]


When does it start

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 25, 2018)

Baba said:


> When does it start


Early to mid march.
It is going to be dope.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Feb 25, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Early to mid march.
> It is going to be dope.


Aw. I wish I could but I need to prepare for exams in March

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 25, 2018)

Baba said:


> Aw. I wish I could but I need to prepare for exams in March



YOU GOT THIS

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 25, 2018)

Baba said:


> Aw. I wish I could but I need to prepare for exams in March


Good luck with them

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 25, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> YOU GOT THIS





iwandesu said:


> Good luck with them



You guys are doing it wrong. You are suppose tell @Baba he can't do it or he will fail or won't amount to anything. So that will motivate him to show us.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 25, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Normally would say SKs should auto-win 1v1(unless against other LMS indies) even if a last to vote mechanic is in place but 1) fuck iwan 2) he is no true SK, just a rolefag townie who screamed "recruit me!" all game.




The default to SK in a 1v1 occurs in most places because most places have their lynches rigidly locker in majority system. 

Since NF generally prefers to use a plurality, that results in dealing with potential ties two ways:

1) Coin clip/RNG
2) No Lynch

I’m staunchly against the latter because it can result in a situation where you have 8-8 votes and now nobody gets lynched even though the hypothetical phase before someone got lynched with a plurality of 6 so I think this is a uniformly terrible solution.

So all that’s left is RNG...which feels bad and anticlimactic for all parties involved.

The only ways to amend a tied vote phase souring people’s milk is to:

1) Not utilize plurality to begin with; use a majority lynch system

2) Start with a plurality system and then as the game dwindles down move to a majority system after a certain threshold of players is left (let’s say <7)

3) Utilize the system I devised here

#1 is null
#2 is doable but can be confusing, not to mention the inconsistency is sort of unpleasant - I would much rather just start using majority from start to finish then cater to indecisiveness.
#3 seems fun but of course is time sensitive


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 25, 2018)

@MAD 

I actually gave that whole tie thing a bit of a thought. How about before hand you rank roles 1-how many are in the game. The higher number always wins out of the tie. How you would value roles is completely up to the host. Thoughts?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 25, 2018)

It is what I kind of did with my Mortal Kombat game.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 25, 2018)

MAD said:


> The default to SK in a 1v1 occurs in most places because most places have their lynches rigidly locker in majority system.
> 
> Since NF generally prefers to use a plurality, that results in dealing with potential ties two ways:
> 
> ...


I default to it as if an SK got into a 1v1 then they should 100% win the game as they earned it, same with one mafia vs one town. Anti-town that managed to get to that 1v1 scenario where the other person knows they are scum so will obviously vote them taking it to RNG. The method in your game relies too much on luck/timezones. For me, if the LMS/SK/mafia has a kill and the other person doesn't, it is a very clear case of instant win as their opponent can only win through RNG while they can kill them off in the night. If mafia vs SK, would favor the SK as they have the harder wincon, would also be more clear cut if the SK has BP but the mafia doesn't.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 25, 2018)

Another possibility is one I saw in a game Im playing right now. In case of a tie, whoever reached that vote number first gets lynched.

It's arbitrary but not random.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 25, 2018)

So like if Sin has two votes and Remchu has 1 vote,and another person voted for Remchu, Sin dies because the first player to be at 2 votes was him.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 25, 2018)

A slightly pro-town rule but it is superior to RNG. I like giving roles abilities that let them decide ties so that is an option outside of straight game mechanics rules.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 25, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Another possibility is one I saw in a game Im playing right now. In case of a tie, whoever reached that vote number first gets lynched.
> 
> It's arbitrary but not random.





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So like if Sin has two votes and Remchu has 1 vote,and another person voted for Remchu, Sin dies because the first player to be at 2 votes was him.



 Oh another good idea. But one question. What if both regress by a vote or so each. Will the person who reached the regressed vote 1st be lynched 1st? 

Or if they both tie with sin reaching 1st, then both go down then remchu gets back up then sin. Would that mean Remchu gets lynched then instead?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 25, 2018)

Superman said:


> Oh another good idea. But one question. What if both regress by a vote or so each. Will the person who reached the regressed vote 1st be lynched 1st?



If they both had 2 and now have 1, then the lynchee is whoever got to 1 first. So you backtrack in the tally and find who got the first vote.



Superman said:


> Or if they both tie with sin reaching 1st, then both go down then remchu gets back up then sin. Would that mean Remchu gets lynched then instead?



Yes.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 25, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> A slightly pro-town rule but it is superior to RNG. I like giving roles abilities that let them decide ties so that is an option outside of straight game mechanics rules.



You can go for the inverse rule and lynch whoever got voted last too. I don't know which one is better. But the point is, players know what to expect.


----------



## Legend (Feb 25, 2018)

Superman said:


> It is what I kind of did with my Mortal Kombat game.


Oh yeah you did host a game


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 25, 2018)

Legend said:


> Oh yeah you did host a game



Several....dick.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 25, 2018)

Superman said:


> Several....dick.



Even though Superman had brushed his teeth, Draco could still smell his garlicky breath, but assuming his blood would at least be toxin free, if not particularly appetizing – because of the antibiotic properties of the garlic’s allicin, an organosulfur compound – Draco gleefully plunged his incisors into Superman's throbbing jugular vein

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 25, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You can go for the inverse rule and lynch whoever got voted last too. I don't know which one is better. But the point is, players know what to expect.


You know, on the flipside, having it be the one that got to that number first makes CFD's a bit less appealing. Fuck CFD's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 25, 2018)

Legend said:


> Oh yeah you did host a game


So Legend, any update on that game you were working on?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 25, 2018)

Superman said:


> Several....dick.


Really? Im proud you could control yourself to host. 


WolfPrinceKouga said:


> So Legend, any update on that game you were working on?



ETA Summer 2018


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 25, 2018)

Legend said:


> Really? Im proud you could control yourself to host.


----------



## Legend (Feb 25, 2018)

There There buddy


----------



## Melodie (Feb 25, 2018)

@Avalon That optimistic spam, christ

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 25, 2018)

Melodie said:


> @Avalon That optimistic spam, christ



You and Waffles are the King and Queen of Optimistic spamming.

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 25, 2018)

Melodie said:


> @Avalon That optimistic spam, christ



Make an identical complain thread to mine


----------



## Melodie (Feb 25, 2018)

Never experienced optimistic spam from Waffles. Meanwhile ava...:skull:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 25, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Never experienced optimistic spam from Waffles. Meanwhile ava...:skull:



You don't post enough to make it worth the effort. 
@Avalon on the other hand....

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 25, 2018)

ugh its gonna take forever until my post to melodie is approved


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 25, 2018)

Priscilla "Are they dead" guide. 

wtf is that

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 25, 2018)

whoa 8 hours ahead 

always thought you were an american

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 25, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Priscilla "Are they dead" guide.
> 
> wtf is that


Some hxh thread

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You don't post enough to make it worth the effort.
> @Avalon on the other hand....


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 25, 2018)

Is a mod not approving Ava's posts? I'm sure he's replied 10 times

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 25, 2018)

To go on an optimistic spam on Ava or not... 
Decisions, decisions...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> To go on an optimistic spam on Ava or not...
> Decisions, decisions...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 26, 2018)

Sudden appearance of several approved posts. Thank god I did not get that

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 26, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Sudden appearance of several approved posts. Thank god I did not get that



How are we celebrating Waffles' birthday


----------



## Melodie (Feb 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> How are we celebrating Waffles' birthday


Help him rate Ava posts optimistic of course.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 26, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Help him rate Ava posts optimistic of course.



I just rated many of Waffles' posts.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> How are we celebrating Waffles' birthday



I don't. 



Melodie said:


> Help him rate Ava posts optimistic of course.



Don't need help with that though. 


Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I just rated many of Waffles' posts.



Guessing that having you on ignore when you did prevented any alerts. 
Have to remember that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 26, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Guessing that having you on ignore when you did prevented any alerts.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 26, 2018)

Sure, sure - you put me on ignore, then you happened to turn it off to respond to my posts here. Gotcha.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 26, 2018)

@Mohit look at this Indian made-for-tv version of IT

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Sure, sure - you put me on ignore, then you happened to turn it off to respond to my posts here. Gotcha.



No, I put you on ignore (along with about 18 others) to rate Ava's posts in the newbie game.
Removed everyone once I was done.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 26, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> No, I put you on ignore (along with about 18 others) to rate Ava's posts in the newbie game.
> Removed everyone once I was done.





that's an interesting method.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> that's an interesting method.



It reduces scrolling.
Laziness OP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Mohit look at this Indian made-for-tv version of IT


What the fuck. Where did you found it even I haven't seen such shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 26, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Also it shouldn't surprise anymore bollywood is famous for plagiarism


Bollywood is GOaT

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2018)

@poutanko

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Shiny (Feb 26, 2018)

Hell yea no class today, at least the rain did something good this time

Fuck you anatomy

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 26, 2018)

in a statement


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> in a statement


I mean, sure let's harvest the plastic-bag-trash creatures of the sea for chips

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 26, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2018)

I'd like to be
under the sea
in an octopus' garden, in the shade


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 26, 2018)

Didi said:


> I'd like to be
> under the sea
> in an octopus' garden, in the shade



like that scene in old boy when he eats the octopus?


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> like that scene in old boy when he eats the octopus?



*Spoiler*: _Or when he_ 



bangs his daughter?




Eating live octopus is the nastiest thing ever.  WHY WOULD YOU DO IT? WHY?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 26, 2018)

bangs his daughter with a live octopus? 


what did Japan do now?


----------



## Avito (Feb 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> like that scene in old boy when he eats the octopus?


That movie left some sacks on my it's all your fault 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the whole thing at the end was too much for a weak willed person like me


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> bangs his daughter with a live octopus?
> 
> 
> what did Japan do now?


You haven't seen............?

*Spoiler*: _Woodblock carvings aren't porn, are they?_ 



t


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 26, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> You haven't seen............?


kinda porn still depending on how weird you are 


and no never seen


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 26, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> *Spoiler*: _Or when he_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the actor is also Buddhist in real life, so he doesn't eat meat. He did a lot of praying after filming that scene.



Mohit said:


> That movie left some sacks on my it's all your fault
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



"left some sack on my" WHAT DOES THIS MEAN, MOHIT?????


----------



## Legend (Feb 26, 2018)

Boneless Wings are Nuggets. That is all.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 26, 2018)

Legend said:


> Boneless Wings are Nuggets. That is all.



There's a shakeup afoot – or, rather, on the wing – in the time-honoured hierarchy of chicken parts.

The days when the chicken wing was the poor, scraggly cousin to the lofty chicken breast are long behind us. Bars and restaurants up and down the United States are, in fact, putting a stop to their cheap wing nights as wholesale prices for the tasty appendages outstrip prices for the typical gold standard in chicken commerce, the boneless, skinless chicken breast.

This has led to a bizarre situation where, to cut costs, many eating establishments are going to the effort of cutting up prime breast meat in vaguely wing-like shapes, deep-frying the chunks and selling them as "boneless chicken wings" – the culinary equivalent of turning gold into lead.

Even the staid _New York Times _has felt the panic, devoting numerous inches this month to the wing crisis afflicting American eateries.

Mercifully for Buffalo-wing enthusiasts on this side of the border, the old order still reigns.

According to the latest Chicken Farmers of Canada data, the average retail price of chicken breasts in major cities is $15.17 per kilogram, while wings are going for around $8.14 per kilogram.

Why, then, are chains like Wendy's, Pizza Hut (with its Wing Street) and Buffalo Wild Wings jumping on the boneless bandwagon?

Do the math: a wing is a wing, but with the preparation a boneless chicken breast, whatever the price, can be mangled into three, four, maybe even five reasonable wing facsimiles.

"It's _cheaper _to go boneless," says Dave Taillefer, one of the guys behind , a site that monitors wing deals in Canadian cities on a daily basis and lets consumers rank their favourite wing joints.

"The cost of chicken wings has risen since the recession took hold. And, as you know, wings are a comfort food for millions during hard times.

"`Boneless' wings are made from breast meat. The cost of breast meat is today more affordable than the cost of real wings. It's simple economics – the demand for wings has soared and the demand for breasts has sagged. I don't think it will last. Once the U.S. is out of its slump, people won't need as many wings to wash down their foreclosures."

Chicken wings and chicken breasts do the occasional turnabout in pricing here in Canada – they switched places in December of 2008 and January of this year, in fact, a phenomenon poultry watchers will tell you is directly traceable to the Super Bowl – but a sudden spike like the one that's hit American restaurateurs is unlikely due to profound differences between the U.S. and Canadian industries.

"In the past couple of years, the U.S. industry has been fairly chaotic," says Jim Knisley, a contributor to _Canadian Poultry _magazine who has been following the wing saga.

"The biggest chicken producer in the U.S., Pilgrim's Pride, went bankrupt and was recently bought by a Brazilian company, so the U.S. market has been really messy.

It's ruthlessly market-oriented down there, so you've got this chaotic market, chicken wings are in high demand and off go the prices.

"Up here, we have what we call `orderly marketing,' so the companies and the farmers get together and figure out what the demand for chicken is going to be and produce to meet that market demand.

"Personally, I think (a spike in pricing) is unlikely because they do assess demand fairly closely here. Could it happen? Yes, it could, if the demand for chicken wings takes off."

Knisley has little time for boneless wings, having grown up across the river from Buffalo and misspent much of his youth in that city's Anchor Bar, which claims to be the birthplace of the now-ubiquitous hot wing.

Their inventor, the story goes, was one Teressa Bellissimo, the mother of one of Anchor's bartenders, who rescued a heap of wings bound for the stock pot one fateful night in 1964, deep fried them, doused them in a secret sauce and subsequently blew the minds of everyone who tried her ingenious creation.

"I'm not a fan of things that aren't authentic," says Knisley.

The hotwings.ca lads agree. Taillefer calls the boneless chicken wing "a disgusting farce" and "the brainchild of some sad, pathetic, giant food-manufacturing laboratory that felt it was just too messy and too much work to gnaw that delicious meat off the bone like a real man should."

His business partner, Michael Wynn, goes further.

"At the many, and frequent, wing gatherings we partake in, there is always a wing-vs.-drumstick split that goes on, but I have yet to see a `boneless' camp show up and make their presence known," he says. "You eat wings and drums with your fingers, getting all saucy in the process, and you require a napkin – or 20 – at the end.

"With the boneless wings, you eat the damn things with a knife and fork, require no napkin and you look like a tool."

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I think the actor is also Buddhist in real life, so he doesn't eat meat. He did a lot of praying after filming that scene.
> 
> 
> 
> "left some sack on my" WHAT DOES THIS MEAN, MOHIT?????


Damn dog, they couldn't have just CGI'd that octopus instead of making this man compromise his morals?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 26, 2018)

Catching up to this thread always feels like being on some weird drugs

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 26, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Catching up to this thread



Why


----------



## Legend (Feb 26, 2018)

I always go to the last page unless something really interesting happens and i go back a page or two


----------



## Legend (Feb 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> There's a shakeup afoot – or, rather, on the wing – in the time-honoured hierarchy of chicken parts.
> 
> The days when the chicken wing was the poor, scraggly cousin to the lofty chicken breast are long behind us. Bars and restaurants up and down the United States are, in fact, putting a stop to their cheap wing nights as wholesale prices for the tasty appendages outstrip prices for the typical gold standard in chicken commerce, the boneless, skinless chicken breast.
> 
> ...


Here Here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 26, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Why



Stelios is confused about life


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2018)

Legend said:


> Here Here


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 26, 2018)

Tulips. Windmills. Coffee shops. Three things the Dutch do well. Add to the list smooth, mouth-filling Guittard® cocoa, a splash of R.R. Lochhead® vanilla, and Central Coast, grass-fed milk & cream.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 26, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Why

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Stelios is confused about life

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> "left some sack on my" WHAT DOES THIS MEAN, MOHIT?????


I ment scars

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> "left some sack on my" WHAT DOES THIS MEAN, MOHIT?????


I ment scars


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 26, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stelios (Feb 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 26, 2018)

how


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> how


Well, when one man can't find a mate, he touches his weewee in a way that makes it cry, and if it cries too much, he dies.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 26, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 26, 2018)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## poutanko (Feb 26, 2018)

Happy birthday Wafflepuff ~

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Feb 26, 2018)

@Superman @Didi

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 26, 2018)

Waffle cake for bday Waffle

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 26, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Happy birthday Wafflepuff ~



Thank you, bunny. 
Where you been ? 



White Wolf said:


> Waffle cake for bday Waffle



My stomach was already upset... looking at that cake didn't make it better lol.
You can have it. >.>

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 26, 2018)

It's not the 27th yet


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 26, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> My stomach was already upset... looking at that cake didn't make it better lol.
> You can have it. >.>


Le tragique 

I'll give you a better thing in pm later 

about to die now painfully

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> It's not the 27th yet



It's 1:04am though.

Which reminds me... why am I still awake...



White Wolf said:


> Le tragique
> 
> I'll give you a better thing in pm later
> 
> about to die now painfully



> better thing in PM

>.>

<.<

Have a lewd lol.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 26, 2018)

@Azeruth 

Thanks, lurker.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 26, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It's 1:04am though.
> 
> Which reminds me... why am I still awake...
> 
> ...



HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MY BOO
HAPPY BIRTHDAY, WAFFLES

i know you look at me askew
i know my posts give you measles

but this is our life
and no matter all the strife

you are my friend who is dutch
who i really want to touch

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MY BOO
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, WAFFLES
> 
> i know you look at me askew
> ...



I don't even know what to say to this...

Thanks ?
Idunno lol. >.>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 26, 2018)

Happy 22nd millenia Waffle-kun

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 26, 2018)

Happy birthday faffles


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 26, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Happy 22nd millenia Waffle-kun



I saw you posted and knew there was going to be an old reference. 

Thanks, you fake German.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 26, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Happy birthday faffles



did you mean to write falafel?


----------



## Melodie (Feb 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> did you mean to write falafel?


No

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 26, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Happy birthday faffles



Didn't you already say this ? 

Making me thank you twice smh.

Thanks, Melodie.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 26, 2018)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> did you mean to write falafel?



That's @Catamount 's nickname for me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 26, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That's @Catamount 's nickname for me.



Have you ever had a falafel? so yummy


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 26, 2018)

Happy birthday Mr. Waffles 

who knows when you'll see this post

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Have you ever had a falafel? so yummy


Nope, never had it.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 26, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Happy birthday Mr. Waffles
> 
> who knows when you'll see this post



6 minutes after you posted it. 

Thanks, Ava.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 26, 2018)

Happy birthday @Mr. Waffles  ~

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 26, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Happy birthday @Mr. Waffles  ~



Thanks, UB. 

Now stop lurking so much and post more.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 26, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Thanks, UB.
> 
> Now stop lurking so much and post more.



I'll try

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 26, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Nope, never had it.



this makes me unbelievably sad. and you have middle eastern food like kebabs in the netherlands. no excuses! live a little on your birthday! why does your stomach hurt? too much birthday food?


----------



## Magic (Feb 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> how


dehydration? Heart attack?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Feb 27, 2018)

Happy Birthday @Mr. Waffles 
Have a great day!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Feb 27, 2018)

Ok, that was elegant.
Tagging me on your birthday so I could congratulate you with your birthday.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Feb 27, 2018)

Happy birthday falafel 

(even though all birthdays above 3* never happened)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 27, 2018)

Happy birthday Jeroen

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> Happy Birthday @Mr. Waffles
> Have a great day!



Thanks, Baba. 



Catamount said:


> Ok, that was elegant.
> Tagging me on your birthday so I could congratulate you with your birthday.



I'm innocent of elegance. 



Catamount said:


> Happy birthday falafel
> 
> (even though all birthdays above 3* never happened)



Thank you, Cat. 


Didi said:


> Happy birthday Jeroen



Thanks, Didi.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2 | Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 27, 2018)

Happy birthday, Waffles!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 27, 2018)

>decide to play nice and not make an old joke
>still get stabbed in the back

w O o O w

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Happy birthday, Waffles!



Thanks, DDL. 



Didi said:


> >decide to play nice and not make an old joke
> >still get stabbed in the back
> 
> w O o O w



It was the perfect opportunity to pay you back for all the old jokes.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Old 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 27, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles Pisces ha?



> Have you ever seen the symbol of Pisces? If yes, then you would know the intricacies that the pictogram holds. For others, Pisceans are represented by the image of two fishes moving in the opposite direction. The picture represents the conflicting desires of flesh and spirit that Pisceans hold. The battle between self-indulgence and self-denial is a scuffle that every Piscean deals with and males born under this zodiac sign are no different. They are tangled in their web of dreams and fantasies and look out for opportunity to escape from the nitty-gritty realities of life. However, this does not mean that a Piscean man lives in his world of fantasies and fancies. If his imaginations and dreams are rightfully nurtured and fostered, a Piscean male has the ability to make the most of an opportunity and emerge triumphantly over life. Blessed with a clever mind and sharp intellect, the moment a Piscean man works towards practical aims and goals, he can surpass everyone else and emerge out as a clear winner. However, for the same, you have to bring the Piscean man to look beyond those unrealistic dreams, which is quite a task. Just make the fish swim against the current and you can have the absolutely perfect and the most amazing man as your partner! And once you have done that, revelling in his world of mystics can be the most startling experience!



Famous Pisces Men:
Chuck Norris , Albert Einstein , Harvey Weinstein , Justin Bieber, Steve Jobs, Johnny Cash, George Washington, Chester Bennington, Kurt Kobain


happy birthday psycho


----------



## Legend (Feb 27, 2018)

Happy Birthday Waffles


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2018)

Stelios said:


> @Mr. Waffles Pisces ha?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I am a fish. 

Thanks, Stelios. 

> Kurt Kobain





Legend said:


> Happy Birthday Waffles



Thanks, Leggy.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 27, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Yes, I am a fish.
> 
> Thanks, Stelios.
> 
> > Kurt Kobain



and Chester Bennington

both brilliant
both parents

both fucking cowards

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 27, 2018)

happy birthday Jeroen

Pisces rule

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 27, 2018)

Stelios said:


> and Chester Bennington
> 
> both brilliant
> both parents
> ...


Well, there is a school of thought that seems to have evidence that Courtney had something to do with Kurt's death... namely giving him a bunch of sleeping pills dissolved in booze.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 27, 2018)

It seems there's a birthday today...

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 27, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles now....now I tell you Happy Birthday....well here.


----------



## Lew (Feb 27, 2018)

happy birthday Waffles!


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 27, 2018)

I WASN'T HERE WHEN IT HAPPENED @Benedict Cumberzatch


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 27, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I WASN'T HERE WHEN IT HAPPENED @Benedict Cumberzatch



Ignorance is not an excuse


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Ignorance is not an excuse


But absence is


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 27, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> But absence is



Abstinence makes the heart grow fonder


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Abstinence makes the heart grow fonder


I'm sure it's easier because you're a virgin


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 27, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I'm sure it's easier because you're a virgin





probably


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> probably


Why are you posting images of my late husband? 
You know how hard his death was on me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 27, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> You know how hard his death was on me!


Did he take viagra before ripping it?


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Did he take viagra before ripping it?


He died peacefully, on June 7th 2017, pounding away on top of me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 27, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> He died peacefully, on June 7th 2017, pounding away on top of me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 27, 2018)

hi is this the BH i seem to be lost


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 27, 2018)

MAD said:


> hi is this the BH i seem to be lost


Take a left at the gates of purgatory, slide down the perpetual shaft of the cafe, do a roundabout at the afghan hut and you should find mafia somewhere besides the landfill


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 27, 2018)

MAD said:


> hi is this the BH i seem to be lost


Sorry, we'll keep it PG for you


----------



## Didi (Feb 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Take a left at the gates of purgatory, slide down the perpetual shaft of the cafe, do a roundabout at the afghan hut and you should find mafia somewhere besides the landfill




>the cafe
neva dat


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 27, 2018)

Didi said:


> >the cafe
> neva dat



Why don't you post in the café?!


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 27, 2018)

Two ice creams in one pint: blue violet and vanilla marshmallow swirled together.

SO GOOODDDD


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Two ice creams in one pint: blue violet and vanilla marshmallow swirled together.
> 
> SO GOOODDDD


Top half: Snow
Bottom half: ''_Snow_''


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Top half: Snow
> Bottom half: ''_Snow_''



is this your way of saying that you go outside in frigid Serbia, pluck snow off of the ground, and pretend that it is ice cream?


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> is this your way of saying that you go outside in frigid Serbia, pluck snow off of the ground, and pretend that it is ice cream?


No, it is my way of saying you're eating creme de piss


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> No, it is my way of saying you're eating creme de piss



Like my momma always said, 'never trust a man who don't like ice cream, ya'll won't find no one else in the depths of hell, honey child.'


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Like my momma always said, 'never trust a man who don't like ice cream, ya'll won't find no one else in the depths of hell, honey child.'


Is that what she said when Carl emptied her bank acct and fled to Jamaica?


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Two ice creams in one pint: blue violet and vanilla marshmallow swirled together.
> 
> SO GOOODDDD


What does blue violet taste like?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Is that what she said when Carl emptied her bank acct and fled to Jamaica?



why would someone flee to jamaica with such an extravagant bank account? more like the swiss alps. showing your peasantry right now 



Subarashii said:


> What does blue violet taste like?



the two together taste like lucky charms cereal milk

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 27, 2018)

That sounds yummy, but I probably wouldn't be able to eat much of it, that sounds very sugary!
Now chocolate, I could eat that almost endlessly


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 27, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> That sounds yummy, but I probably wouldn't be able to eat much of it, that sounds very sugary!
> Now chocolate, I could eat that almost endlessly



I have a big sweet tooth, so I don't notice if it's too saccharine or not. 

chocolate plain or chocolate with salted toffee or brownies


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I have a big sweet tooth, so I don't notice if it's too saccharine or not.
> 
> chocolate plain or chocolate with salted toffee or brownies


Dark chocolate, 65%-80%, with, in, or on anything really cuz it's all good

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 27, 2018)

>food is in the oven


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 27, 2018)

Stelios said:


> >food is in the oven



What are you making?


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> What are you making?


A baby

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> What are you making?



lamb rack with potatoes

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 27, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> A baby



a second baby


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 27, 2018)

@White Wolf 
I've never brought food into the bedroom, but I might on my wedding night


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 27, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> @White Wolf
> I've never brought food into the bedroom, but I might on my wedding night



Who doesn't like a good eating on the bed session?




Stelios said:


> lamb rack with potatoes



with mint sauce?


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 27, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> @White Wolf
> I've never brought food into the bedroom, but I might on my wedding night


You're welcome  

Just... if you melt it... let it cool off a bit, or else he'll go from one face to two  face to one head two head burnt head

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You're welcome
> 
> Just... if you melt it... let it cool off a bit, or else he'll go from one face to two  face to one head two head burnt head


Nah dude, it's gotta hurt so good


----------



## Stelios (Feb 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> with mint sauce?



salt, thyme , oregano , garlic , peppers and some mustard

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 27, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Nah dude, it's gotta hurt so good


I mean are you from Kentucky and want to fry him up all crispy like? 

Else wouldn't recommend it, get some whips an chains and collars for fun.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 27, 2018)

of course @Underworld Broker appears when there's food talk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 27, 2018)

Stelios said:


> salt, thyme , oregano , garlic , peppers and some mustard




looks great! Tho I don't see enough garlic 

btw, I see a lot of liquid, what is that, stock?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> of course @Underworld Broker appears when there's food talk



It always gets my attention

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 27, 2018)

Didi said:


> looks great! Tho I don't see enough garlic
> 
> btw, I see a lot of liquid, what is that, stock?



I also mashed a large portion of garlic 
What you see is some water and olive oil.

trust me potatoes gonna drink that water after 1 hour inside 200c

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I mean are you from Kentucky and want to fry him up all crispy like?
> 
> Else wouldn't recommend it, get some whips an chains and collars for fun.


We've already got that stuff 
I'm not gunna burn his dick off, I need it 
It'll be like hot wax, but with chocolate 


DId someone say garlic?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 27, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> We've already got that stuff
> I'm not gunna burn his dick off, I need it
> It'll be like hot wax, but with chocolate
> 
> ...



Even though Letitia had brushed her teeth, Draco could still smell her garlicky breath, but assuming her blood would at least be toxin free, if not particularly appetizing – because of the antibiotic properties of the garlic’s allicin, an organosulfur compound – he gleefully plunged his incisors into her throbbing jugular vein.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Even though Letitia had brushed her teeth, Draco could still smell her garlicky breath, but assuming her blood would at least be toxin free, if not particularly appetizing – because of the antibiotic properties of the garlic’s allicin, an organosulfur compound – he gleefully plunged his incisors into her throbbing jugular vein.


When did Draco become a vampire? 
NOT CANON, ZATCH!


----------



## Stelios (Feb 27, 2018)

garlic makes strong babies
also keeps ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like Edward Cullen away


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 27, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> When did Draco become a vampire?
> NOT CANON, ZATCH!



“Not cucumber sandwiches again,” Earl “The Embezzler” DeWitt’s thoughts turned dark as he trudged through the chow line at Hummingbird State Correctional Institute, lamenting his culinary fate for the thousandth time and dreaming of the greasy sloppy joe he might be enjoying instead, if he’d only committed a manly felony, like murder, and ended up at Riker’s instead of this ersatz country club for white-collar wimps.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 27, 2018)

garlic
cucumber
yogurt
olive oil
and a bit of lemon juice


tzatziki

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 27, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> We've already got that stuff


Colour me intrigued now, do tell


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 27, 2018)

Stelios said:


> garlic
> cucumber
> yogurt
> olive oil
> ...



Is your wife Dutch or Greek? If the former, what's been your favorite traditional Dutch, homey, comforting meal she's cooked


----------



## Legend (Feb 27, 2018)

Afternoon People.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Is your wife Dutch or Greek? If the former, what's been your favorite traditional Dutch, homey, comforting meal she's cooked



Do you have a wife Ben?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 27, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Do you have a wife Ben?



Yes.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Yes.



Where does she come from?
When and how did you meet her?
How long are you together?
Was it love of first sight or are you together out of interest?
What does she do for living?
Will she give you babies?
When?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 27, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Where does she come from?
> When and how did you meet her?
> How long are you together?
> Was it love of first sight or are you together out of interest?
> ...



We met in high school, so two years ago.
Five years.
She was dating my best friend, and we cheated on him.
She is an heiress to a famous French company, which I shall not reveal, for the internet is not safe.
Yes.
32.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> “Not cucumber sandwiches again,” Earl “The Embezzler” DeWitt’s thoughts turned dark as he trudged through the chow line at Hummingbird State Correctional Institute, lamenting his culinary fate for the thousandth time and dreaming of the greasy sloppy joe he might be enjoying instead, if he’d only committed a manly felony, like murder, and ended up at Riker’s instead of this ersatz country club for white-collar wimps.


You're back at it again, I see 


White Wolf said:


> Colour me intrigued now, do tell


I never flog and tell 
but it's a deer skin flogger from Etsy, if you're interested


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 27, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I never flog and tell
> but it's a deer skin flogger from Etsy, if you're interested


Looks good


----------



## Didi (Feb 27, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I also mashed a large portion of garlic
> What you see is some water and olive oil.
> 
> trust me potatoes gonna drink that water after 1 hour inside 200c




stock would be better than water, more flavour!
also, instead of plain olive oil, give the lamb pieces a quick (HOT) sear in oil+butter, and then use that stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 27, 2018)

Didi said:


> stock would be better than water, more flavour!
> also, instead of plain olive oil, give the lamb pieces a quick (HOT) sear in oil+butter, and then use that stuff


There's always someone who thinks they're Gordon Ramsay 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 27, 2018)

Didi said:


> stock would be better than water, more flavour!
> also, instead of plain olive oil, give the lamb pieces a quick (HOT) sear in oil+butter, and then use that stuff



When'd you start getting into cookery? i got into baking really young and found my love pierre hermé


----------



## Stelios (Feb 27, 2018)

Didi said:


> stock would be better than water, more flavour!
> also, instead of plain olive oil, give the lamb pieces a quick (HOT) sear in oil+butter, and then use that stuff



y y I know all about it
But then calories go way up hombre 

the deed is done 

ima eat that shit now


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 27, 2018)

who cares about calories when you're young


----------



## Stelios (Feb 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> who cares about calories when you're young



I m young
like 34 young
like 34 push ups every morning when I wake up young
but there's nothing like Mediterranean cuisine

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> We met in high school, so two years ago.



Zatch underage confirmed


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 27, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Zatch underage confirmed



Do you feel bad & guilty picking on me now?


----------



## Didi (Feb 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> When'd you start getting into cookery? i got into baking really young and found my love pierre hermé



learned to cook basic stuff at home, but really got into it while living by myself cuz a man's gotta eat


----------



## Stelios (Feb 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Do you feel bad & guilty picking on me now?



Not at all
I just confirmed your age
The real fun begins now that I know


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 27, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Not at all
> I just confirmed your age
> The real fun begins now that I know


LEAVE MY BABY BUBBELEH ALONE!


----------



## Stelios (Feb 27, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



*It's fake*

Reactions: Ningen 2


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 27, 2018)

Stelios said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew it
What is this, Sex and the City?


----------



## Stelios (Feb 27, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I knew it
> What is this, Sex and the City?



kek 
ofc not


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2018)

Stelios said:


> and Chester Bennington
> 
> both brilliant
> both parents
> ...



Should I know this Chester ? >.>



MAD said:


> happy birthday Jeroen
> 
> Pisces rule



Thanks, Manlio. 

You just say that cause you are one... 



Superman said:


> @Mr. Waffles now....now I tell you Happy Birthday....well here.



You're like @Melodie ...
First saying it on Discord and then here..
Thanks, again though. 



Lew said:


> happy birthday Waffles!



Thanks, Lew.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 27, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Should I know this Chester ? >.>



Linkin Park rings any bells ?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Linking Park rings any bells ?



It does, yes.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 27, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It does, yes.



Crawling in my skiiiiiiiiiinnnn

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 27, 2018)

I hope it was great, @Mr. Waffles. if you would like to narrate the events of the day, please do!


----------



## Magic (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Feb 27, 2018)

Current season of Vikings, episode 3, the slave girl who gives Ivar a pep talk.

Her butt and waist are perfect. ~.~ she has like an angelic face too. 
Whoever casted her....


----------



## Magic (Feb 27, 2018)

and mmmmm I regret I forgot about this show.

Ivar and the new Crusader dude who you can tell gets mad pussy yet is doing this please lord forgive me thing can carry the show.

Ivar is not even anti hero, straight villain right now.... He delights in the killing and raiding.


----------



## Shiny (Feb 27, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Current season of Vikings, episode 3, the slave girl who gives Ivar a pep talk.
> 
> Her butt and waist are perfect. ~.~ she has like an angelic face too.
> Whoever casted her....



Alicia agneson you mean? Not my type but would do things to her

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I hope it was great, @Mr. Waffles. if you would like to narrate the events of the day, please do!



NF > slept > NF > slept > NF > work > NF.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 28, 2018)

@Dragon D. Luffy @iwandesu did that trailer toyed with your heart ?


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 28, 2018)

That trailer is fake btw

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NO (Feb 28, 2018)

Fantastic animation, terrible story.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 28, 2018)

Stelios said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy @iwandesu did that trailer toyed with your heart ?



I googled it to know it was fake before watching it.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 28, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I googled it to know it was fake before watching it.



This does not answer my question


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 28, 2018)

Stelios said:


> This does not answer my question



I didn't watch it either. My interest on it dropped from 5% to 0.1% after heaaring it was fake.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 28, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I didn't watch it either. My interest on it dropped from 5% to 0.1% after heaaring it was fake.



So it did toy with your heart. Watch it’s surprisingly well made.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 28, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> NF > slept > NF > slept > NF > work > NF.



So...you never took care of yourself anytime yesterday.

Reactions: Lewd 3


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 28, 2018)

The amount of times I say horrible things to people who email me at work is sinful

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 28, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> The amount of times I say horrible things to people who email me at work is sinful


hmu w/ your email and work schedule, I wanna get cussed out

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 28, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> hmu w/ your email and work schedule, I wanna get cussed out


It's donny.trump@whitehouse.com 
Typically I work 11am-2pm


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 28, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> It's donny.trump@whitehouse.com
> Typically I work 11am-2pm


All I got was 'Mexicans Mexicans, wall yuge, small hands, golden showers' 

That's not much of a cuss out

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 28, 2018)

Stelios said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy @iwandesu did that trailer toyed with your heart ?


I hate you.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 28, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> All I got was 'Mexicans Mexicans, wall yuge, small hands, golden showers'
> 
> That's not much of a cuss out


I have yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge hands! The biggest hands you've ever seen! And I'm gunna build a yuuuuuuuuuge wall to prove how big they are with my bare, yuge hands!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 28, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I have yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge hands! The biggest hands you've ever seen! And I'm gunna build a yuuuuuuuuuge wall to prove how big they are with my bare, yuge hands!


I'm awestruck at the yugeness, it's like something my 1yr old self dreamed of


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 28, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I'm awestruck at the yugeness, it's like something my 1yr old self dreamed of

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 28, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> I hate you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 28, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> The amount of times I say horrible things to people who email me at work is sinful



Then go to hell.


I hate you too for completely different reasons.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 28, 2018)

you look like you could mimic trump's faces well


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 28, 2018)

I googled "jpeg" and this was one of the images


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 28, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I googled "jpeg" and this was one of the images


It's a pikachu jpeg. 


PNG or bust.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 28, 2018)

BUT IT'S SO KAWAII!
I didn't expect something so cute, from a mundane search


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 28, 2018)

Nerd Porn Auteur

I've noticed that there don't seem to be any porno movies

that are made for guys like me.

All the porn I've come across

was targeted at beer-swilling sports bar dwelling alpha-males

Men who like their women stupid and submissive

Men who can only get it up for monosyllabic cock-hungry nymphos

with gargantuan breasts and a three-word vocabulary

Adult films are populated with these collagen-injected

liposuctioned women

Many of whom have resorted to surgery and self-mutilation

in an attempt to look the way they have been told to look.

These aren't real women. They're objects.

And these movies aren't erotic. They're pathetic.

These vacuum-headed fuck bunnies don't turn me on.

They disgust me.

And it's not that I'm against pornography.

I mean, I'm a guy. And guys need porn.

Fact.

"Like a preacher needs pain, like a needle needs a vein,"

Guys need porn.

But I don't wanna watch this misogynist he-man woman-hater porn.

I want porno movies that are made with guys like me in mind:

Guys who know that the sexiest thing in the world

is a woman who is smarter than you are.

You can have the whole cheerleading squad,

I want the girl in the tweed skirt and the horn-rimmed glasses:

Betty Finnebowski, the valedictorian.

Oh yes.

First I want to copy her Trig homework,

and then I want to make mad, passionate love to her

for hours and hours

until she reluctantly asks if we can stop

because she doesn't want to miss Battlestar Galactica.

Summa cum laude, baby!

That is what I call erotic.

But do you ever see that kind of a woman in a contemporary adult film?

No.

Which is why I'm going to start writing and directing Geek Porno.

I shall be the quintessential Nerd Porn Auteur.

And the women in my porno movies will be the kind

that drive nerds like me mad with desire.

I'm talking about the girls that used to fuck up the grading curve.

The girls in the Latin Club and the National Honor Society.

Chicks with weird clothes, braces, four eyes, and 4.0 GPAs.

Brainy articulate bookworms, with MENSA cards in their purses

and chips on their shoulders.

My porn starlets will come in all shapes and sizes.

My porn starlets will be too busy working on their PhD to go to the gym.

In my kind of porno movies the girls wouldn't even have to get naked.

They'd just take the guys down to the rec room and

beat them repeatedly at chess

and then talk to them for hours about Heisenberg's Uncertainty Principle

or the underlying social metaphors in the Aliens movies.

Buy stock in some hand cream companies

because there is about to be a major shortage.

And I'm not just talking about straight porn. Oh no.

There should be fuck films for my nerd brethren

of all sexual orientations.

Gay nerd porn flicks with titles like "Dungeons and Drag-queens."

This idea is a fucking gold mine.

I am gonna make millions,

because this country is full of database programmers

and electronics engineers

and they aren't getting the loving they so desperately need.

And you can help . . .

If you're an intelligent woman is interested in breaking into the adult film industry,

and if you can tell me the name of Luke Skywalker's home planet,

then you are hired.

It doesn't matter if you think you're overweight or unattractive.

It doesn't matter if you don't think you're beautiful.

You are beautiful. . .

And I will make you a star.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Gay nerd porn flicks with titles like "Dungeons and Drag-queens."


I'm not into drag queens but that's the best porno title I've ever seen


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 28, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I'm not into drag queens but that's the best porno title I've ever seen



why would anyone be turned on by being locked in a dungeon? someone needs to read history books about torture and forced conquering of sovereign nations


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> why would anyone be turned on by being locked in a dungeon? someone needs to read history books about torture and forced conquering of sovereign nations

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 28, 2018)

Subarashii said:


>



Hard to fathom they are paid so much for that show.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 28, 2018)

I can't believe you posted it in the cafe too 
you cray


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 28, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I can't believe you posted it in the cafe too
> you cray



I will post it everywhere!


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I will post it everywhere!


but why tho? 
Is that how you feel?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 28, 2018)

Need 5 more players for my Image Mafia Game

Actually I need 10 but I'll settle for 5 at this point.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 28, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Need 5 more players for my Image Mafia Game
> 
> Actually I need 10 but I'll settle for 5 at this point.


Is this an OUTSIDE LINK YOU'RE TRYNNA MAKE ME GO TO?!
And I gotta register for that place? [HASHTAG]#toolazy[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 28, 2018)

Ooooooooh my first "ningen"

Reactions: Ningen 3


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 28, 2018)

Superman said:


> So...you never took care of yourself anytime yesterday.



I never do though. 



Subarashii said:


> The amount of times I say horrible things to people



Same.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 28, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I never do though.
> 
> 
> 
> Same.


I'm very "kill them with kindness" in person, but when I'm alone in my office, the gloves come off


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 28, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I'm very "kill them with kindness" in person, but when I'm alone in my office, the gloves come off



I'm a dick by default.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 28, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm a dick by default.


But waffles are so good


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 28, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> But waffles are so good



Yes, but I'm a pancake in disguise.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 28, 2018)

Superman said:


> I hate you too for completely different reasons.



I'm the white father you never had


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 28, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I'm the white father you never had


----------



## Stelios (Feb 28, 2018)

Subarashii said:


>


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 28, 2018)

I need a hate rating in my life. @White Wolf

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 28, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Throw Drama Queens Nitty and me into a house, add some other messy people like WAD, Didi and Rion, some fools like Stelios, Vasto and CR and some goody two shoes like Cubey and Law and we got a great recipe for a reality TV show.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 28, 2018)

@SinRaven I will beat you to death with the passed out drunk body of Zatch for you calling me a fool.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 28, 2018)

Superman said:


> @SinRaven I will beat you to death with the passed out drunk body of Zatch for you calling me a fool.



You should be honored to have been including in that reality show lineup. silence, heathen!


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 28, 2018)

I clicked that quote and a couple of pages before that.

I am dying of laughter. 

Shizune vs Stelios

Plat randomly roasting Hacchibii

great read

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 28, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I clicked that quote and a couple of pages before that.
> 
> I am dying of laughter.
> 
> ...



I was going to ask if you had read that fight.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 28, 2018)

oh god, good times

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I was going to ask if you had read that fight.



I didn't even know this thread existed back then


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 28, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> oh god, good times



I just thought Ava somehow rated his own post lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You should be honored to have been including in that reality show lineup. silence, heathen!



 Go pass out in a ditch you scumball.



Underworld Broker said:


> oh god, good times



 UB you old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 28, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I didn't even know this thread existed back then



we must unbury all the old drama


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 28, 2018)

Superman said:


> Go pass out in a ditch you scumball.
> 
> 
> 
> UB you old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



if by ditch you mean your bed, i'll be passed out there tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> we must unbury all the old drama


how did you even find that fight btw?  what did you search


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 28, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> oh god, good times



UB you're too new to say that shut up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> if by ditch you mean your bed, i'll be passed out there tonight.



 What good is that?



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> UB you're too new to say that shut up



 Yeah @Underworld Broker you have to not realize you are one like someone discovered 2 years ago.....right DDL?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 28, 2018)

Avalon said:


> how did you even find that fight btw?  what did you search



i wanted to see if anyone posted a good baking recipe i could copy 

whatever the spoon word stelios used is what was caught in the search.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> i wanted to see if anyone posted a good baking recipe i could copy
> 
> whatever the spoon word stelios used is what was caught in the search.


I didnt know shizunes name was nitty scott before


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 28, 2018)

Superman said:


> What good is that?



what good is it to be in your bed? is that the question you are posing?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 28, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> what good is it to be in your bed? is that the question you are posing?



 You being unconscious you dook.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 28, 2018)

I love great live/studio performances


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 1, 2018)

@Didi are you buying PHOENIX WRIGHT POKEMON STYLE


----------



## Melodie (Mar 1, 2018)

>Pikachu speaking

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 1, 2018)

Melodie said:


> >Pikachu speaking



so meowth can do it but not pikachu?

confirmed racist melodie

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Magic (Mar 1, 2018)

HAHAHA THE VOICE


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 1, 2018)

RemChu said:


> HAHAHA THE VOICE



everyone is so critical of this game. watch it sweep all the 10/10 ratings across the board. 

YOU GO, PIKACHU. SPREAD YOUR DETECTIVE WINGS

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 1, 2018)

Beautiful puss


----------



## Magic (Mar 1, 2018)

100% agree with everything he said.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 1, 2018)

This is the best “begone thot” reaction I have ever seen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Mar 1, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Didi are you buying PHOENIX WRIGHT POKEMON STYLE




no this looks dumb as hell

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Magic (Mar 1, 2018)

Watching Closer, fuuuuuuck about to cry.  Q_Q


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 1, 2018)

Stelios said:


> This is the best “begone thot” reaction I have ever seen

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 1, 2018)

My bad luck continues. ..fucked up my laptop keyboard hopefully works like norm after I turn it off for a bit.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Subarashii (Mar 1, 2018)

Stelios said:


> This is the best “begone thot” reaction I have ever seen


You're right 
That is the best one


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 1, 2018)

Seems like it slowed down here these last few days.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 1, 2018)

Superman said:


> Seems like it slowed down here these last few days.



Probably because there are no active games at the moment. 

in other news, newfoundland and labrador is gorgeous. i want to visit greenspond. there's even an avalon peninsula. o.o

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 1, 2018)

The forum itself seems like it’s creeped to a halt 

Midterms?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 1, 2018)

It's because I've been posting less because of this mod approval thing


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 1, 2018)

Avalon said:


> It's because I've been posting less because of this mod approval thing



Ava knows he accounts for 30+% of this forum's activity lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 1, 2018)

Avalon said:


> It's because I've been posting less because of this mod approval thing


BAN THE BAN!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 1, 2018)

Devilman is weird af


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 1, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Devilman is weird af


I heard it was bad, but lewd, tried to watch it for the lewd bits but couldn't


----------



## Stelios (Mar 1, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I heard it was bad, but lewd, tried to watch it for the lewd bits but couldn't



The rap rhymes sound actually awesome. I see them translated but it’s good work for sure

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 1, 2018)

WHY IS EVERYONE GONE


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 1, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> WHY IS EVERYONE GONE



Everyone is busy I guess


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 1, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Everyone is busy I guess


Boo, am I the only person who has a super boring job that I can come on here all the time?


----------



## Stelios (Mar 1, 2018)

so it was a short one
10 episodes 


*Spoiler*: __ 



the end was not bad

*Spoiler*: __ 



everybody died


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 1, 2018)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 1, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>



it's sad because it's optimistic because it's a non-chatting day

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 1, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> it's sad because it's optimistic because it's a non-chatting day



You lost me at "it's".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 1, 2018)

Remember when Waffles used to be fun?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 1, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Remember when Waffles used to be fun?



2010 was a nice year.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 1, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> 2010 was a nice year.



You have a lot of adorable quotes from that Zelda FC in 2010


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 1, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You have a lot of adorable quotes from that Zelda FC in 2010



I have like Idunno several 1000s of posts in there, so probably yeah.
I wanna say I have about 10K posts in there, but not sure.


----------



## Didi (Mar 1, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I have like Idunno several 1000s of posts in there, so probably yeah.
> I wanna say I have about 10K posts in there, but not sure.




dem halcyon days

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Mar 1, 2018)

>me and blinky: *incessantly shitposting*
>evolet: OwO what's this
>rofl: you're all stupid

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 1, 2018)

Asus G751 beast .of a laptop. 

hmmymymy changed s.omyevthing wivth vthe vt.ouch pad sensivtivtivtmy can vtmype s.omyewhavt.o

buvt ah kemyb.oard a livtvtle fuck

^ case in p.oinvt

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 1, 2018)

bah 
every year I get less tax return
in fact the last two years i'm paying 
I'm not getting richer
it's just the WOZ that is going up


----------



## Magic (Mar 1, 2018)

v and t are tied to each other

so is .o   . and o

  time to problem solve this


----------



## Magic (Mar 1, 2018)

typing m or y gives me my


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 1, 2018)

Rem have you gone insane?


----------



## Stelios (Mar 1, 2018)

RemChu said:


> typing m or y gives me my



so if you type ahoe
it will autotype  asshole?


----------



## Magic (Mar 1, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Rem have you gone insane?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 1, 2018)

@RemChu  your avy makes me wanna dance

same as the avy of supey tbh


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 1, 2018)

@Underworld Broker  what is your set from?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 1, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Underworld Broker  what is your set from?


----------



## Magic (Mar 1, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> @RemChu  your avy makes me wanna dance
> 
> same as the avy of supey tbh



Take a belly dancing class! Dancing is love.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 1, 2018)

Wow

This shit is sad

But very good.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm doing dancing classes though it's ballroom dancing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 1, 2018)

That was my role on the favorites that never happened

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 1, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> That was my role on the favorites that never happened



was it good


----------



## Magic (Mar 1, 2018)

I think this is the girl in my avy
pretty sure same face


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 1, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> was it good



*Rin*
(*Virtual Reality*) When Virtual Reality has been activated you gain complete control of the game for one cycle. You choose which players abilities will work and which ones wont. You also take 2 of the tarot items of your choosing and dictate who gets lynched. works once
(*Simulation*) When Simulation has been activated you can target any player in the game you can target 2 players in the game and simulate them. gaining half their abilities for yourself. works once
(*Loneliness*) You cannot be targeted by any actions in the first half of the game by any abilities or be lynched. After the 5 cycles have ended you lose immunity to getting targeted by actions
(*"Apocalypse"*) This can be activated after Loneliness has been activated. Apocalypse kills the 4 players with the lowest post count from Town,Indie and Mafia and finally 1 alignment from any alignment you want. works once
(*The Judgement*) You win the game with either Mafia,Indie, or Town. Make it to the end to win


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 1, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> *Rin*
> (*Virtual Reality*) When Virtual Reality has been activated you gain complete control of the game for one cycle. You choose which players abilities will work and which ones wont. You also take 2 of the tarot items of your choosing and dictate who gets lynched. works once
> (*Simulation*) When Simulation has been activated you can target any player in the game you can target 2 players in the game and simulate them. gaining half their abilities for yourself. works once
> (*Loneliness*) You cannot be targeted by any actions in the first half of the game by any abilities or be lynched. After the 5 cycles have ended you lose immunity to getting targeted by actions
> ...



So it's godlike and impossible to process. Sure.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 1, 2018)

If it were me I'd create a role with very powerful abilities but some crippling limitation related to her loneliness that kept it from being exactly great, like zero vote power, or make every ability of hers disappear the following cycle because it's a simulation, making it a more tactical role. 

But I think the theme here is that omnipotence doesn't matter when you are lonely.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 1, 2018)

my loneliness
is killing me
AND I MUST CONFESS
I STILL BELIEVE
(STILL BELIEVE)

Reactions: Like 2 | Old 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 2, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I think this is the girl in my avy
> pretty sure same face



A woman that can dance like that is bound to fuck your brains out at bed


----------



## Stelios (Mar 2, 2018)

I work hard every motherfucking daaaaaayyyyyyy
I work hard
I work hard
every dayyyyyyyyy

what poetry
what revolutionary verse

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Mar 2, 2018)

MAD said:


> my loneliness
> is killing me
> AND I MUST CONFESS
> I STILL BELIEVE
> (STILL BELIEVE)




okay Britney


----------



## Stelios (Mar 2, 2018)

MAD said:


> my loneliness
> is killing me
> AND I MUST CONFESS
> I STILL BELIEVE
> (STILL BELIEVE)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 2, 2018)

wtf o.o


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 2, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Wow
> 
> This shit is sad
> 
> But very good.



That girl gets a message from her dad, I think someone in the YouTube comments translated it, it's also sad


----------



## Stelios (Mar 2, 2018)

Imagine that you are in a coma for 12 years. Imagine your brain perceives everything that is happening around you.
You are an entity trapped in a shell unable to communicate, trapped in your brain. Martin Pistorius' story is unreal


----------



## nfcnorth (Mar 2, 2018)

Can my vacation not end tomorrow


----------



## Avito (Mar 2, 2018)

damn these ninjas are at it again, cutting onion and shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 2, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> Can my vacation not end tomorrow


Why are you on here if you're on vacation!? Go enjoy life!


----------



## Stelios (Mar 2, 2018)

ice at kanals is finally thick enough
people were skating today


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 2, 2018)

I need to watch more _giallo_ films


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 2, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I need to watch more _giallo_ films


Do you, though?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 2, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Do you, though?



You don't like them? 

How neat does this sound: “Giallo” is mainly an Italian subgenre of thriller film. Giallo films are known for their unusual musical arrangements, convoluted whodunit plots, excessive bloodletting, sexual imagery and operatic visual style."


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 2, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You don't like them?
> 
> How neat does this sound: “Giallo” is mainly an Italian subgenre of thriller film. Giallo films are known for their unusual musical arrangements, convoluted whodunit plots, excessive bloodletting, sexual imagery and operatic visual style."


Eh, not a big fan of slasher films
Scary movies, yes, but more like ghost/alien/serial killer movies

Gore does nothing for me


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 2, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Eh, not a big fan of slasher films
> Scary movies, yes, but more like ghost/alien/serial killer movies
> 
> Gore does nothing for me



I like psychological thrillers.

SUBAAAAAA. watch no-end house. six episodes. 45 minutes each. go in without knowing anything about the plot. 

it's from an anthology series. people who prefer no-end house are ambivalent about the first one (candle cove). but people who love candle end up hating neh. SOOOOO. if you dislike house, you'd probably love cove.

THANK YOU. GOD BLESS. DISCUSS WITH ME L8R


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 2, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I like psychological thrillers.
> 
> SUBAAAAAA. watch no-end house. six episodes. 45 minutes each. go in without knowing anything about the plot.
> 
> ...


Where can I watch it?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 2, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Where can I watch it?



I believe it's on Amazon Prime. Do you have that? I watched it on TV.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 2, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I believe it's on Amazon Prime. Do you have that? I watched it on TV.


I do, but I ain't gunna buy it if it doesn't come with prime

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 2, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I do, but I ain't gunna buy it if it doesn't come with prime



DISS LYKE

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 2, 2018)

it's free on demand for cox. do you have cox cable


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 2, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> DISS LYKE




I don't have cable... or any tv really  just the subscription services


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 2, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I don't have cable... or any tv really  just the subscription services



i'm sure you can find it for free online. just watch it, you prostitution whore

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## Didi (Mar 2, 2018)

Don't get any
big ideas
They're not
gonna happen


----------



## nfcnorth (Mar 2, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Why are you on here if you're on vacation!? Go enjoy life!


Because I have a couple moments free (i.e waiting for things).


----------



## Stelios (Mar 2, 2018)

From a scale of 1 to dead
where do we currently stand ?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 2, 2018)

Stelios said:


> From a scale of 1 to dead
> where do we currently stand ?



no ongoing games.
xiammes fucked over activity by making some of the most talkative people have moderated posts, demotivating them from posting.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 2, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> no ongoing games.
> xiammes fucked over activity by making some of the most talkative people have moderated posts, demotivating them from posting.



Wait how is @Xiammes to blame when these posters went and placed the bet themselves ?


----------



## Stelios (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 2, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Wait how is @Xiammes to blame when these posters went and placed the bet themselves ?



an industry website,


----------



## Mider T (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 2, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 2, 2018)

testing


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 2, 2018)

ALL I WANNA KNOW IS
CAN YOU COME A LITTLE CLOSER?


----------



## Magic (Mar 2, 2018)

is dis girl cute?


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 2, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> no ongoing games.
> xiammes fucked over activity by making some of the most talkative people have moderated posts, demotivating them from posting.



Funny, considering February is our second most active month since I started measuring in activity in 2016, and we had 10% less days then the most active month.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 2, 2018)

Monday we will celebrate Muslim March and return to our regularly scheduled mafia games.


----------



## Magic (Mar 2, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 2, 2018)

lol

rad


----------



## Magic (Mar 2, 2018)

impressed, and supah jelly

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 3, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> Funny, considering February is our second most active month since I started measuring in activity in 2016, and we had 10% less days then the most active month.



Didn't your dice thread start ten days before the end of February? 

Plus, I think Plat posted a lot of activity was gained in the mafia section, no? You can thank me for that.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 3, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Didn't your dice thread start ten days before the end of February?
> 
> Plus, I think Plat posted a lot of activity was gained in the mafia section, no? You can thank me for that.



Started on the 16th, the point is that it didn't have really any effect, February was still more active then any month in 2016 and 2017

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2018)

Ivar x Heahmund.


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2018)

I got a tiny thin bluetooth keyboard back lit. Feels really good! I can type again!!!! Also can use this with my tablet and easily hit short cut keys .....

Works out.

Boi, amazon is fast, I ordered this like yesterday, was suppose to arrive on monday. I think it's because of my location.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 3, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I got a tiny thin bluetooth keyboard back light. Feels really good! I can type again!!!! Also can use this with my tablet and easily hit short cut keys .....
> 
> Works out.
> 
> Boi, amazon is fast, I ordered this like yesterday, was suppose to arrive on monday. I think it's because of my location.



doesn't someone in this convo work for amazon? or is that in the café


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> doesn't someone in this convo work for amazon? or is that in the café


Cafe I think. Think Sin is in some shipping thing atm.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 3, 2018)

Re...Remchu Blanco 

nice one


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 3, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Re...Remchu Blanco
> 
> nice one



If you want to be a blanco, DB section has a thread for it.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 3, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> If you want to be a blanco, DB section has a thread for it.



I'm fine with the way I am thanks.
How's it there at the border? Snow more than 1cm?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 3, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I'm fine with the way I am thanks.
> How's it there at the border? Snow more than 1cm?



I figured.

What is snow ? 
It's just cold and windy.. or it was anyways.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 3, 2018)

@Stelios 



> Het KNMI heeft voor het hele land behalve Overijssel code geel afgekondigd.



That says enough, no ?


----------



## Stelios (Mar 3, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> @Stelios
> 
> 
> 
> That says enough, no ?



Inderdaad. Goede weer voor zuipen


----------



## Stelios (Mar 3, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles what will it be ?
Earl Grey of Groene thee ?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 3, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Inderdaad. Goede weer voor zuipen



Wist niet dat het weer daar belangrijk voor was. 



Stelios said:


> @Mr. Waffles what will it be ?
> Earl Grey of Groene thee ?



I'm fine with either.
Just throw enough sugar in it and everything is good.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 3, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Wist niet dat het weer daar belangrijk voor was.


kou is altijd een goede smoes voor zuipen 



Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm fine with either.
> Just throw enough sugar in it and everything is good.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 3, 2018)

I woke up to a lot of snow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 3, 2018)

Stelios said:


> kou is altijd een goede smoes voor zuipen



Blijkbaar hebben sommige mensen daar een smoes voor nodig.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 3, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I woke up to a lot of snow



Guess Xiammes didn't go to bed.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 3, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Guess Xiammes didn't go to bed.



Yeah, noticed

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 3, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I woke up to a lot of snow


wait what it still snowing its already summer here


----------



## Avito (Mar 3, 2018)

@Underworld Broker is a balnco too xD


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 3, 2018)

Mohit said:


> wait what it still snowing its already summer here



I have been also surprised, thought we won't get snow anymore

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 3, 2018)

Mohit said:


> @Underworld Broker is a balnco too xD



She fell for Ava's bait too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 3, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> She fell for Ava's bait too.


yeah same happened to me zatch baited me there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 3, 2018)

Why aren't my posts being moderated


----------



## Baba (Mar 3, 2018)

I don't even know what a blanco is


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 3, 2018)

Baba said:


> Why aren't my posts being moderated



Check the crossroads thread


----------



## Baba (Mar 3, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Check the crossroads thread




just tell me, I'm too lazy to find that thread now


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 3, 2018)

Baba said:


> just tell me, I'm too lazy to find that thread now



Xiammes is gonna roll a dice every few days and remove a punishment from everyone

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 3, 2018)

They should also give me my VMs back


----------



## Baba (Mar 3, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Xiammes is gonna roll a dice every few days and remove a punishment from everyone


So nice of him


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2018)

s5 Ep 10 Vikings: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Lagertha blanco   Kinda bummed I want to see the scene where Ivar kills her already and how will Bjorn and the other bro reconcile all this. Since in the legends Ivar doesn't kill all his brothers, pretty clear. I hate how they made that inconsequential slave girl crazy evil for no good reason, she is really dumb. 

Floki is fucking bonkers, just kill that dumb family so the rest of the community can chill in peace. Should have done that the first night the eldest dude was making trouble. I hate his story arc right now, cool he discovered Iceland, but geez, don't like his silly survivor bs eating up screen time from the main conflict of Ivar vs Lagertha.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 3, 2018)

RemChu said:


> s5 Ep 10 Vikings:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


OH NOOOOOOO 

I'm still at first ep of S2 ;-; 

I shouldn't have clicked

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 3, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Blijkbaar hebben sommige mensen daar een smoes voor nodig.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2018)

s5 ep 10 continued 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I want Lagertha to be strong before her death, kinda bummed she is like all white haired and crushed emotionally......

They are really playing up Ivar being the villain.

Also

LOL ROLLO
the ultimate back stab to Lagertha. 
Can't wait for Rollo son in later seasons if it comes to that.

Kinda hate Alfred at the moment. Feels like a Gary Stu... Really boring.


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Didi (Mar 3, 2018)

@Avalon 
I ain't falling for your cheap tricks

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 3, 2018)

@Avalon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 3, 2018)

So how was this anime??  I believe you have seen it


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2018)

Mohit said:


> So how was this anime??  I believe you have seen it


Seen 1 episode. Presentation and production value is good. Some cliches but whatever.....I have no idea what is going on from episode 1 alone but that is to be expected they give you only a little bit of story.

First episode feels like an action movie with all the slight dialogue than cut to action, car chases, etc, deaths.

Cool character designs.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 3, 2018)

Have been listening to that one a week ago


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 3, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Have been listening to that one a week ago


The video is so good


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 3, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> The video is so good



I'm usually avoiding watching the videos, this one is funny though

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2018)

I hate my current living conditions. They are beneath me, I need to remedy the situation. So much suffering.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2018)

I am both cringing and angry. I wish for annihilation or salvation, from the mediocrity. From the banality of it all. What a waste.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 3, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I am both cringing and angry. I wish for annihilation or salvation, from the mediocrity. From the banality of it all. What a waste.


Bear down and do what you need to do to get higher pay or more hours. Whether it be working a shit ton more hours or getting more school. Better to suffer through it now then look back and hate it more later


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2018)

I don't ask for much, but ughhhhhhhhhh&hhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Like looking back from now this will probably be one of my least favorite times in life. Legit annoyed on the daily, and it builds day by day.  P.s disliked by mistake on phone.
 .............like fucking come on.


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2018)

Living with a human being who is not family and is a fucking neckbeard. Kill me pls.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 3, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Living with a human being who is not family and is a fucking neckbeard. Kill me pls.



Wouldn't it be better if we kill him instead.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2018)

The smell of sweaty hoodie unwashed after a week of running around downtown and the all night laptop gaming click noises. Pizza in the fucking room. I have the patience of Christ himself, but even he would have flipped the tables in the market by now. Miracles.


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm non confrontational with someone I have to live with it..... I need to just find a nice single room apartment. Why am I here?!


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2018)

Comparing my patience to  Christ is a joke btw.... my ego is in check.


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2018)

Single bedroom****  I always put it off.


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2018)

And sometimes I go to bed a little earlier than him, even if I went to bed after him. I ALWAYS WAKE UP B4 HIM. He sleeps so much during the day. I would ever only sleep like that if I had nothing going on and fucked my bio clock up at night or was depressed, or doing some meditative dream sleep things for extended periods of time. He amazes me.


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm tired. I'm tired of a lot of things. Things I use to think was ok tired of too. Tired of city life as well. Really just want some greenery. Peace and quiet the sounds of birds chirping. The dew on the grass.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2018)

Tired of flesh. Tired of desire, of ego chatter. I just want to be free of electronic distractions. Just want some nice bliss and love.


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2018)

Good post to dissappear forever on ^


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 3, 2018)

Yes! Post moderation removed!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 3, 2018)

@Underworld Broker nice fucking try, but I actually read opening posts. I am now going to neg you and Xiammes for such a crappy thread. Well I would neg Xiammes but I just reed him a rating, so you are getting it. Bow dare you try and trick me into a shitty title.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 3, 2018)

@Superman you talking about blanco thread?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 3, 2018)

Mohit said:


> @Superman you talking about blanco thread?



Yes you garbage Blanco. Ugh I can not believe you became one as well. Disgusting.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 3, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Wist niet dat het weer daar belangrijk voor was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You drink your coffee and tea with sugar? not black? what about the bitter, bright zesty flavor of coffee to wake you up in the morning? midnight like your soul? Blacker than a moonless night, hotter and more bitter than hell itself...that is coffee


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 3, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I'm tired. I'm tired of a lot of things. Things I use to think was ok tired of too. Tired of city life as well. Really just want some greenery. Peace and quiet the sounds of birds chirping. The dew on the grass.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 3, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You drink your coffee and tea with sugar? not black? what about the bitter, bright zesty flavor of coffee to wake you up in the morning? midnight like your soul? Blacker than a moonless night, hotter and more bitter than hell itself...that is coffee



I don't drink coffee.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 3, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I don't drink coffee.



Mainly water, then? and if tea, open-leaf tea or the sachets?


----------



## Avito (Mar 3, 2018)

Superman said:


> Yes you garbage Blanco. Ugh I can not believe you became one as well. Disgusting.


i was non consensual i got baited in posting there


----------



## Avito (Mar 3, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Mainly water, then? and if tea, open-leaf tea or the sachets?


try chai tea its awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 3, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Have been listening to that one a week ago


i would like to know the sauce of your set the sig has deep plot in it


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 3, 2018)

Mohit said:


> i was non consensual i got baited in posting there



No one baited you. 



Mohit said:


> try chai tea its awesome



I love chai tea! cardamom cake with tamarind sauce and blood orange jus


----------



## Avito (Mar 3, 2018)

Baba said:


> So nice of him


also baba you started reading haikyuu ?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 3, 2018)

Mohit said:


> i would like to know the sauce of your set the sig has deep plot in it



The blonde one is Courage and Decora is the black haired one, they're from Shokugeki no soma


----------



## Didi (Mar 3, 2018)

no this is courage

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Avito (Mar 3, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I love chai tea!


i dink it everyday its like indian people's coffee 


Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> No one baited you.


yeah you did you asked about my holidays atslam


----------



## Avito (Mar 3, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> The blonde one is Courage and Decora is the black haired one, they're from Shokugeki no soma


no i read that manga and they arnt in it


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 3, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Mainly water, then? and if tea, open-leaf tea or the sachets?



No, no and no.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 3, 2018)

Didi said:


> no this is courage



AMERICAN CARTOOONNSSS. w


----------



## Avito (Mar 3, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> AMERICAN CARTOOONNSSS. w


its the shit that i grew up watching

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 3, 2018)

Mohit said:


> i dink it everyday its like indian people's coffee
> 
> yeah you did you asked about my holidays atslam



I wonder what the caffein comparison is between chai and coffee. I love chai, but sometimes it makes me feel guilty with all the sugar and dairy, whereas I drink coffee black.



Mohit said:


> no i read that manga and they arnt in it







Mr. Waffles said:


> No, no and no.



so what do you drink? soda?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 3, 2018)

Mohit said:


> its the shit that i grew up watching



yay for globalization bringing cultural hegemony to a country near you!


----------



## Baba (Mar 3, 2018)

Mohit said:


> also baba you started reading haikyuu ?


Nope.

I dropped it somewhere in season 2 a year ago. I need to get back on it though.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 3, 2018)

Baba said:


> Nope.
> 
> I dropped it somewhere in season 2 a year ago. I need to get back it though.



Crugyr likes it


----------



## Baba (Mar 3, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Crugyr likes it


and?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 3, 2018)

wow i gotta catch up with that manga soon now 


Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I wonder what the caffein comparison is between chai and coffee. I love chai, but sometimes it makes me feel guilty with all the sugar and dairy, whereas I drink coffee black.


wow since when are you so health conscious


----------



## Avito (Mar 3, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Crugyr likes it


and i fucking love it


----------



## Avito (Mar 3, 2018)

Baba said:


> Nope.
> 
> I dropped it somewhere in season 2 a year ago. I need to get back on it though.


atlest finish the anime its gotten really good and we are at the most hyped match of the whole series right now


----------



## Baba (Mar 3, 2018)

Mohit said:


> atlest finish the anime its gotten really good and we are at the most hyped match of the whole series right now


I will after April o/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 3, 2018)

Mohit said:


> wow i gotta catch up with that manga soon now
> 
> wow since when are you so health conscious



I'm not that health conscious. I run because I like running + it lets me eat whatever I want. But having so much unhealthy liquid every day, multiple cups... not the best plan. And I eat so many sweets as it is.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 3, 2018)

I drink chai every morning


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 3, 2018)

Mohit said:


> no i read that manga and they arnt in it



Catch up lol they got recently introduced


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 3, 2018)

Baba said:


> I drink chai every morning



with sugar and milk?


----------



## Avito (Mar 3, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Catch up lol they got recently introduced


i m a at the chapter with that cupcake queen and nakiri


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 3, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> so what do you drink? soda?



Yes, and milk.


----------



## Baba (Mar 3, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> with sugar and milk?


Ya 

That's what chai is xD



Underworld Broker said:


> Catch up lol they got recently introduced


Who do you think will win? Is there even a chance that they'll make Soma and Erina lose?


----------



## Avito (Mar 3, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> with sugar and milk?


ofcourse that how its made


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 3, 2018)

Mohit said:


> i m a at the chapter with that cupcake queen and nakiri



SHOW US PICS OF HOLI AND THE BEAUTIFUL INDIAN ARCHITECTURE



Mr. Waffles said:


> Yes, and milk.



special dutch soda, i hope? ahhh yes, milk. that's what makes everyone tall. i like whole milk.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 3, 2018)

Mohit said:


> ofcourse that how its made



You can! Lot's of people in Australia enjoy Real *Chai without milk*. *Chai* is traditionally brewed with *milk* in India but that's the great thing about Real *Chai*, you can brew it the way YOU like it. It contains only spices and tea, so if you prefer not to use *milk* simply leave it out for a delicious black tea version.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 3, 2018)

_"Do what you like, but know that a billion people hate you."

_


----------



## Baba (Mar 3, 2018)

That's like eating vegan meat or Veg Biryani

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 3, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> special dutch soda, i hope? ahhh yes, milk. that's what makes everyone tall. i like whole milk.



What is special Dutch soda and why would I drink that ?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 3, 2018)

Mohit said:


> i m a at the chapter with that cupcake queen and nakiri



They get introduced during the match of Takumi and Rindou, you don't have much left to see them soon  



Baba said:


> Who do you think will win? Is there even a chance that they'll make Soma and Erina lose?



There is 0% chance the protagonist is gonna lose, especially when he and Erina were training a month by working together. Rindou and Eishi (or any other Elite 10 member) are always cooking alone and doubt they'd even like to get help, I mean they're 1st and 2nd seat, lol.

 Think it'll come down to Eishi and Rindou having awesome dishes, but they won't fit together. Soma and Erina will probably have smth that'll make their dishes complete each other... I guess they'll get the theme done better

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 3, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> There is 0% chance the protagonist is gonna lose, especially when he and Erina were training a month by working together. Rindou and Eishi (or any other Elite 10 member) are always cooking alone and doubt they'd even like to get help, I mean they're 1st and 2nd seat, lol.
> 
> Think it'll come down to Eishi and Rindou having awesome dishes, but they won't fit together. Soma and Erina will probably have smth that'll make their dishes complete each other... I guess they'll get the theme done better


 I agree. 

I wonder what'll happen to Elite 10 after that especially Rindou and Eishi  
I'm also excited about Rindou's backstory which is about to come as hinted during her match with Aldini.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 3, 2018)

Baba said:


> I agree.
> 
> I wonder what'll happen to Elite 10 after that especially Rindou and Eishi
> I'm also excited about Rindou's backstory which is about to come as hinted during her match with Aldini.



Btw. I hope the Elite 10 titles get removed because the other people just aren't worth it, yeah I'm not really a fan of the rebels getting Elite 10 seats, lmao 

 Rindou and Eishi can just start their own Restaurants, they've enough skill + the WGO is and was giving them great ratings in all match ups which is also the best thing that could happen to a chef, they won't have to worry  dunno about the rest and the few ones that got just fodderized

Im also excited about Rindou's backstory, hope we'll get some more great panels of her

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 3, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What is special Dutch soda and why would I drink that ?



Does The Netherlands not have its own local soda makers? I'm sure it does. you probably drink boring coke or sprite.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 3, 2018)

@Baba how was your HOLI

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 3, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Does The Netherlands not have its own local soda makers? I'm sure it does. you probably drink boring coke or sprite.



No clue lol.
I just drink coke, yes.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 3, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Btw. I hope the Elite 10 titles get removed because the other people just aren't worth it, yeah I'm not really a fan of the rebels getting Elite 10 seats, lmao
> 
> Rindou and Eishi can just start their own Restaurants, they've enough skill + the WGO is and was giving them great ratings in all match ups which is also the best thing that could happen to a chef, they won't have to worry  dunno about the rest and the few ones that got just fodderized
> 
> Im also excited about Rindou's backstory, hope we'll get some more great panels of her


I kinda want to see Soma in Elite 10 seat tho ;-; 

I don't care for rest of the students much.

Rindou and Eishi starting their own restaurant means them being out of the story 

Ya, Rindou is fine  Her past is about to be tragic though. She puts a tough and confident front while in reality real she is afraid of losing.


----------



## Baba (Mar 3, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Baba how was your HOLI


I slept through the morning and then woke up and studied TwT

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Mar 3, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Does The Netherlands not have its own local soda makers? I'm sure it does. you probably drink boring coke or sprite.



I thought we didn't, but on a quick search found out that Sisi and Royal Club are Dutch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 3, 2018)

Didi said:


> I thought we didn't, but on a quick search found out that Sisi and Royal Club are Dutch



Are they tasty?


----------



## Didi (Mar 3, 2018)

Sisi is way inferior to Fanta
Royal Club has some good stuff though

but I'm not much for softdrinks, they taste unhealthy in an unappetizing way
like, I can just FEEL them eroding my teeth and pouring way too much sugar into me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 3, 2018)

Didi said:


> Sisi is way inferior to Fanta
> Royal Club has some good stuff though
> 
> but I'm not much for softdrinks, they taste unhealthy in an unappetizing way
> like, I can just FEEL them eroding my teeth and pouring way too much sugar into me



Exactly. That's how I'd feel about daily chai tea consumption.

I gave up soda before I was a teenager. Johnson's bubblegum soda was so good, though.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 3, 2018)

Didi said:


> Sisi is way inferior to Fanta
> Royal Club has some good stuff though
> 
> but I'm not much for softdrinks, they taste unhealthy in an unappetizing way
> like, I can just FEEL them eroding my teeth and pouring way too much sugar into me



The less evil out of all these is SPA with  sinaasappel aroma.
The water comes from a Belgian spring and is naturally carbonated. 18 calories per glass. That’s like nothing.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Azeruth (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 3, 2018)

Baba said:


> I kinda want to see Soma in Elite 10 seat tho ;-;
> 
> I don't care for rest of the students much.
> 
> ...



Well, soma does actually deserve it, Erina too. The rest can just  

There isn't much left of the story, it's probably the  last arc and I guess we'll see a time skip after it, would be interesting to see what happens to them after this arc  

She ain't that fragile, she got no fear of losing  seriously though, she doesn't seem like _that_ kind of character

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2018)

Any of you have tattoos ?


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2018)

Tried fade cut for my hair....

I really like it ~_~

smexy


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Avito (Mar 3, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> SHOW US PICS OF HOLI AND THE BEAUTIFUL INDIAN ARCHITECTURE


Hey there isn't worth sharing anything in my hometown architecture like will share you the pics of something when I get back in Delhi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 3, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Tried fade cut for my hair....
> 
> I really like it ~_~
> 
> smexy


Psst show us the pic I mean not your but the hairstyle you are talking about,  I want to change mine too


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Psst show us the pic I mean not your but the hairstyle you are talking about,  I want to change mine too


type fade haircut men in google.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

RemChu said:


> type fade haircut men in google.


And here I thought you might just post your pic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> She ain't that fragile, she got no fear of losing  seriously though, she doesn't seem like _that_ kind of character


But Aldini noticed her being afraid of something while their match


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> And here I thought you might just post your pic



Rem will never post his picture

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2018)

Should I buy this?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2018)

"
*Unisex Funny Anime 3D Print Hoodies Joggers Hipster Sexy Cartoon T-shirt Sweatshirts Series*" 

Really funny


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Should I buy this?



If you'd wear it, sure. I still regret not buying some Taiyo Matsumoto shirts from them when they were limited edition.


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2018)

this one is worst

D:


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> If you'd wear it, sure. I still regret not buying some Taiyo Matsumoto shirts from them when they were limited edition.


From a distance the black and white is cool, , but uh yeah.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Any of you have tattoos ?



Was thinking about getting one... Or a few  



Baba said:


> But Aldini noticed her being afraid of something while their match



Doesn't mean she's afraid of losing, there are a lot of possibilities for her reaction

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Was thinking about getting one... Or a few
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't mean she's afraid of losing, there are a lot of possibilities for her reaction



Yeah, I could actually get some, but I don't know..... not sure what I would want on my body forever. 
;x 

so 
ya


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

RemChu said:


> this one is worst
> 
> D:



IS DAT U

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

So many women get tattoos on the nape of their neck or on their heel


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> IS DAT U


As a gentleman why would I own such a thing. Legit cum on some of those faces.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Any of you have tattoos ?


I got one in the last year of my school along with my cousins. It's a small anchor tattoo on my arm. 


I want more tattoos though.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

RemChu said:


> As a gentleman why would I own such a thing. Legit cum on some of those faces.



You could give it to your hoodie roommate


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> I got one in the last year of my school along with my cousins. It's a small anchor tattoo on my arm.
> 
> 
> I want more tattoos though.



PICS, BABY BABA


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> PICS, BABY BABA


 It's not at all amazing. It's a simple anchor tattoo, all my other cousins got an anchor tattoo with the chain and different designs but I got one with just the anchor drawn and filled it with black


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Yeah, I could actually get some, but I don't know..... not sure what I would want on my body forever.
> ;x
> 
> so
> ya



I see guys usually having dragons, looks pretty nice imo, maybe you'll like a dragon too  I'm also not sure what id want


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> It's not at all amazing. It's a simple anchor tattoo, all my other cousins got an anchor tattoo with the chain and different designs but I got one with just the anchor drawn and filled it with black



i want to see what you look like 

like now i know how mohit looks like

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I see guys usually having dragons, looks pretty nice imo, maybe you'll like a dragon too  I'm also not sure what id want


Get some quote  


it's trendy nowadays


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> i want to see what you look like
> 
> like now i know how mohit looks like


If you were on OJ you could've seen me 

Lots of people from OJ have seen me. From here only Wolfy has seen me.

I think I saw Mohit on FB

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> Get some quote
> 
> 
> it's trendy nowadays



Don't wanna have that  

I'd rather like a big picture on my back or so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Don't wanna have that
> 
> I'd rather like a big picture on my back or so


Get a self-portrait so you can creep people out 

What are the things you like?


----------



## Stelios (Mar 4, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Should I buy this?



No


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Should I buy this?


lol totally should


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2018)

* Mens Hipster Hip Hop Dashiki Graphic Longline T-shirt* '

Omg

oooozes like afro swag 

one of them reminds me of like link's breath of the wild shirt.




Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You could give it to your hoodie roommate


By give you mean jam it down his esophagus, k.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> If you were on OJ you could've seen me
> 
> Lots of people from OJ have seen me. From here only Wolfy has seen me.
> 
> I think I saw Mohit on FB



Are you challenging me? Your pic is still up on OJ? Why don't you just repost it here? 



RemChu said:


> * Mens Hipster Hip Hop Dashiki Graphic Longline T-shirt* '
> 
> Omg
> 
> ...



One of my roommates was from Saudi Arabia. He would go poop, flush the toilet, then use the water to clean his behind. I have 100 more stories about him. I win. 

and yes, the floor was covered in water after he went to the bathroom

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2018)

Welp wasting time looking at out of odd clothing.


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Are you challenging me? Your pic is still up on OJ? Why don't you just repost it here?



Nope. Never posted my pic on OJ. Only a few people I'm close with have seen me 

I'm not crazy to post it here. You guys are scary. I heard some of the people passed on a guy's pics or something to others.


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Are you challenging me? Your pic is still up on OJ? Why don't you just repost it here?


Have people here seen you


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> Nope. Never posted my pic on OJ. Only a few people I'm close with have seen me
> 
> I'm not crazy to post it here. You guys are scary. I heard some of the people passed on a guy's pics or something to others.



I'm guessing you're talking about the WAD-Shizune story.  

White Wolf would have informed you about that.

No, I am not scary. You can PM me your pic in private. I have never leaked any PM content in my life, and I never will.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> Get a self-portrait so you can creep people out
> 
> What are the things you like?



Lol

I like birds (some of them would look nice as tattoo) and dragons. was also thinking about getting a koi carp or two with some cherry blossom petals


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> Have people here seen you



Ava, WW, Jojo, & Itachi are the four who've seen me.


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Are you challenging me? Your pic is still up on OJ? Why don't you just repost it here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.........


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Ava, WW, Jojo, & Itachi are the four who've seen me.


Are you vanilla, chocolate, caramel, banana


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Are you vanilla, chocolate, caramel, banana





banana/black licorice gummies?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Banana and vanilla are the same skin color. I'm pale.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> No, I am not scary. You can PM me your pic in private. I have never leaked any PM content in my life, and I never will.


That Pikachu emoji makes me suspicious 



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Ava, WW, Jojo, & Itachi are the four who've seen me.


Well, if you want to see me then it should be a fair exchange


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Lol
> 
> I like birds (some of them would look nice as tattoo) and dragons. was also thinking about getting a koi carp or two with some cherry blossom petals


Get a dragon flying with some birds around it


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> That Pikachu emoji makes me suspicious
> 
> 
> Well, if you want to see me then it should be a fair exchange



Send me your pic first, and if you're handsome enough, I will send you mine.


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Send me your pic first, and if you're handsome enough, I will send you mine.


So we're throwing away the possibility that you might not be handsome enough for me to send you my pic?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> Get a dragon flying with some birds around it



Nah


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Lol
> 
> I like birds (some of them would look nice as tattoo) and dragons. was also thinking about getting a koi carp or two with some cherry blossom petals


how about the sacrificial mark of berserk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> how about the sacrificial mark of berserk



I'm not that much of a weeb

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Nah


A dragon breathing out Sakura petals and embers instead of fire


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> A dragon breathing out Sakura petals and embers instead of fire



.... no

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> So we're throwing away the possibility that you might not be handsome enough for me to send you my pic?



I'm good looking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm not that much of a weeb


but it actually is cool have to read berserk ? 
just look at it , it looks awesome


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'm good looking




I bet you are.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> but it actually is cool have to read berserk ?
> just look at it , it looks awesome



Started it a few years ago but never got time to continue


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'm good looking


i dont believe you pic or you ugly as shit


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Started it a few years ago but never got time to continue


wow how can you drop that manga i mean its so captivating that one cant just leave it to read for later 
btw you should totally get  this one as tatoo


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> i dont believe you pic or you ugly as shit



you and your baiting for my pic


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)



Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> you and your baiting for my pic


nope no biating here i just imagine you as piply fat couch potato i mean like those trailor park trash from movies and all

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> nope no biating here i just imagine you as piply fat couch potato i mean like those trailor park trash from movies and all


----------



## Stelios (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> nope no biating here i just imagine you as piply fat couch potato i mean like those trailor park trash from movies and all



I'm going to swap photos with @Baba, not you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'm going to swap photos with @Baba, not you


Sending

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> Sending



are we really swapping


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> wow how can you drop that manga i mean its so captivating that one cant just leave it to read for later
> btw you should totally get  this one as tatoo



Dunno, dropped it around chapter 30 or so
I'm definitely not getting a tattoo from a manga


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> are we really swapping


Idk


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> not getting a tattoo from a manga



Berserk also has an anime.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> but it actually is cool have to read berserk ?
> just look at it , it looks awesome


Negative connotations with the brand....

tres dark.


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Berserk also has an anime.


rated ningen cause you talked about that crappy anime

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba and I swapped, and he sees how gorgeous I am. take this L, mojito

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> rated ningen cause you talked about that crappy anime



Have a dumb.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> i just imagine you as piply fat couch potato

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2018)

Raindrops, drop tops (drop top) 
Smokin' on cookie in the hotbox (cookie) 
Fuckin' on your bitch she a thot, thot, thot (Thot) 
Cookin' up dope in the crockpot, (pot)


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles, would you like to swap pics?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Mr. Waffles, would you like to swap pics?



Nope.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Nope.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Berserk also has an anime.



It's rare that I watch anime

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2018)

CROCK-POT POT


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


>



What ? >.>



Underworld Broker said:


> It's rare that I watch anime



That wasn't my point though.
I'm pointing out loophole.


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2018)

COO COO!

SKREEEE


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Baba and I swapped, and he sees how gorgeous I am. take this L, mojito


You're gorgeous af

Reactions: Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What ? >.>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to send you my photo soon so you know who I am when you pick me up from the airport.


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> It's rare that I watch anime


if you ever do dont watch that its total crap

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> You're gorgeous af



you have supreme hipster haircut


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I have to send you my photo soon so you know who I am when you pick me up from the airport.





Still not interested.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> you have supreme hipster haircut


 

I like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Mar 4, 2018)

Just send him a random guy pic

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Just send him a random guy pic



average dutch man

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Just send him a random guy pic


famous actor ;o


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

that looks a lot like jeroen, not gonna lie 

with sin's eyes

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2018)

SKEEEEEEER


HOO 

Dab  

Go

BLAH

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Still not interested.



> 2 agrees





Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> average dutch man



Heeeey.. I know that guy.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2018)

Fuckin' on your bitch she a thot, thot, thot (Thot)


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

what is remchu doing


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> that looks a lot like jeroen, not gonna lie
> 
> with sin's eyes



You know another Jeroen ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

average dutch woman


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> what is remchu doing



Oooh oooh ohhh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Mar 4, 2018)

>Zatch is collecting people's pics
Inb4 he's the FBI agent sent to catch RemChu

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> average dutch woman


shouldnt she be blonde,


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

scrapped a plan


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

poutanko said:


> >Zatch is collecting people's pics
> Inb4 he's the FBI agent sent to catch RemChu



Nah, Zatch is just one of those creepy people.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2018)

poutanko said:


> >Zatch is collecting people's pics
> Inb4 he's the FBI agent sent to catch RemChu


Ohhhhhhhhhhhh

ur usertitle is so cute

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 4, 2018)

poutanko said:


> >Zatch is collecting people's pics
> Inb4 he's the FBI agent sent to catch RemChu



He finished high school 2 years ago. He is just a little rant.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

poutanko said:


> >Zatch is collecting people's pics
> Inb4 he's the FBI agent sent to catch RemChu



Rem is very high on the list of suspicious individuals. how'd you know o.o


----------



## poutanko (Mar 4, 2018)

Oo
Oooooo
OOOOOOO
I'm Blanco!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Oooh oooh ohhh


I knoww 

I'm not that uncultured 

but still whyyyy 



poutanko said:


> >Zatch is collecting people's pics
> Inb4 he's the FBI agent sent to catch RemChu




@Benedict Cumberzatch I trusted you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

just saw zatch's pic he is cute

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 4, 2018)

You should sent me his picture @Baba or don't but you should definitely reverse google search it. 
Just so you know he doesn't bullshit you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Stelios said:


> You should sent me his picture @Baba or don't but you should definitely reverse google search it.
> Just so you know he doesn't bullshit you



Why would I send a fake picture 

I made a bet with Didi, loser had to send a pic. He sent me a pic of him as an 11 y/o

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That wasn't my point though.
> I'm pointing out loophole.



Anime is just a manga getting animated and having colors though, no reason for me to mention animes


----------



## Stelios (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Why would I send a fake picture
> 
> I made a bet with Didi, loser had to send a pic. He sent me a pic of him as an 11 y/o


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Stelios said:


> You should sent me his picture @Baba or don't but you should definitely reverse google search it.
> Just so you know he doesn't bullshit you


 I'll be heartbroken if that's the case


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> He sent me a pic of him as an 11 y/o



Classic Didi.
Personally, I would have gone with 4 year old. 



Underworld Broker said:


> Anime is just a manga getting animated and having colors though, no reason for me to mention animes



Lies!
All lies!


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> scrapped a plan


i cant open that page for some reason


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

I have no reason to lie. I trust Mohit and Baba not to send my pic around, and they live in India, so I don't expect them to stalk me.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> i cant open that page for some reason



delete the s on the http


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Classic Didi.
> Personally, I would have gone with 4 year old.
> 
> 
> ...



Didi said he posted his pic a couple of times here. I should find it. Link probably expired


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Didi said he posted his pic a couple of times here. I should find it. Link probably expired



> creepy

You're truly living up to that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I have no reason to lie. I trust Mohit and Baba not to send my pic around, and they live in India, so I don't expect them to stalk me.


Oh you think I live in India


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> Oh you think I live in India







Mr. Waffles said:


> > creepy
> 
> You're truly living up to that.



But you love creepy movies and books. Ergo, you love me.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > creepy
> 
> You're truly living up to that.



yeah he also went and looked up my picture on CB thread.
He has a folder on his computer with NF users and saves pictures per name.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


>


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> But you love creepy movies and books. Ergo, you love me.



That's some flawless logic you got there.

if you ignore the obvious flaws anyways.


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2018)

Stelios

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Stelios said:


> yeah he also went and looked up my picture on CB thread.
> He has a folder on his computer with NF users and saves pictures per name.



Not even surprised.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stelios (Mar 4, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Stelios


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Stelios said:


> yeah he also went and looked up my picture on CB thread.
> He has a folder on his computer with NF users and saves pictures per name.



if by folder you mean my pm folder in which people have sent me pics, then yes. i have not deleted the pms. and you posted your pic here, if i recall.



Mr. Waffles said:


> That's some flawless logic you got there.
> 
> if you ignore the obvious flaws anyways.



thank you, kind sir


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> just saw zatch's pic he is cute

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

I did see that picture of Stelios when he was arguing with Shizune, and Shizune called him ugly :ho


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

So glad I've never posted my picture on here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2018)

Stelios said:


> yeah he also went and looked up my picture on CB thread.
> He has a folder on his computer with NF users and saves pictures per name.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> if by folder you mean my pm folder in which people have sent me pics, then yes. i have not deleted the pms. and you posted your pic here, if i recall.



My pic is still up. It has been viewed 825 times.
I know you use right click + save on our pictures Zatch

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

IZ NOT TRUE



Mr. Waffles said:


> So glad I've never posted my picture on here.



I'd never post mine in a public thread, yeah.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Mar 4, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> ur usertitle is so cute


Found it on Jerikuto's deviantart acc, there are a lot


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> IZ NOT TRUE
> 
> 
> 
> I'd never post mine in a public thread, yeah.



I meant neither public, nor private.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I meant neither public, nor private.


Not even to Wolfy?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> Not even to Wolfy?



Nope, not even him.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Nope, not even him.



He sent me 100 spam messages until I posted it. 

that's called mod harassment. get him demodded


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> He sent me 100 spam messages until I posted it.
> 
> that's called mod harassment. get him demodded



He best mod, so no.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Jeroen Hertzberger is a Dutch field hockey player.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Nope, not even him.




Are you telling me you've not sent him your pic in such a big convo?  

I don't believe you Waffy


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Jeroen Hertzberger is a Dutch field hockey player.



Just for reference, Jeroen was the most popular name for boys back in those days, so you probably gonna find a lot of Jeroens.

Like @Jeroen for instance.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

wow people are so self conscious


----------



## Stelios (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I meant neither public, nor private.



Do you know how to skate waffles? Kanalen are full at my neighborhood


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> Are you telling me you've not sent him your pic in such a big convo?
> 
> I don't believe you Waffy



Why would I send him a pic ?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Everybody who has ever lived in the Netherlands or has dated Dutch men, seems to have an opinion about Dutch men.  On websites, forums and blogs, complaints about the boys from Holland are running wild: They lack necessary skills in flirting, let their agendas rule their (love)lives and are so enthusiastic about feminism, a girl is likely to pay her own bill when on a date with a Dutch guy.

*What’s up with Dutch men?*
Let’s look at some international polls on males from Holland, compared to their foreign counterparts.





*Dutch guys like shopping*
Discovery channel found out Dutch men really enjoy shopping for groceries. Moreover, they enjoy doing this together with their partner. Only 5% of Dutch men said they hated the daily walk to the supermarket. Dutch men prefer to buy computers (71%) and electronics (61) on their own or they decide with their partner.

*Dutch men are vain*
The same research concluded that Dutch men are vain. They use many beauty products and 84% think it’s important to look good. However, they spend as little as 3 minutes looking at the mirror. Vain maybe, but Dutch men are actually quite insecure about their looks. 70% find themselves not sexy. But they do use a lot of beauty products.

*What do Dutch men look for in a woman?*
According to a questionnaire of Dutch news paper , the eyes of a woman are most important to Dutch men. Second come breasts and bottom. Attractiveness is important to Dutch men, but they don’t care much for heavy makeup, they like a more natural style. Intelligence is the most important feature of in a woman. They also look for a woman who is sweet and cheerful.

Don’t worry about cup sizes, sexy lingerie or high heels: Dutch men don’t care to much for those. Two thirds of 40 year old Dutch men say: don’t even bother with the sexy lingerie. Of al the Dutch men until 39 years, nearly 80% does not find women in high heels attractive!

*Are Dutch men attractive?*
Dutch men are not considered to be the most attractive in the world. A survey among holiday makers showed you’d be more likely to meet good looking men in Italy. Dutch men are most popular among people from Norway.

*Dutch men don’t settle*
In comparison with other men in Europe, Dutch guys have difficulties settling down. The Dutch are in average way over 30 years old to buy a house or get married. Apparently Dutch men also have the least desire to have children. They postpone having children because they want to know for sure if they are ready for fatherhood. Caring for a wife and children is at the bottom of his list of priorities.

*Dutch men don’t flirt*
In a study of on-line flirting by social network site Badoo.com, Athens in Greece was named the world’s flirtatious city. Badoo ranked cities by the number of on-line chats or flirtations that were initiated per month by the average Badoo user in a particular city.

Unfortunately, Dutch men don’t flirt. Chat users from Amsterdam initiated an average of 18.4 conversations per month. It’s still bettter than Buenos Aires (16,3), Rio de Janeiro (12.4) and Germany (17.7). In Athens, Moscow and Kuwait City Badoo users initiate over 25 chats each.


Dutch tv host Chantal Janzen is popular among Dutch guys.

*Who do Dutch men find attractive?*
To get an idea of the ideal woman for Dutch men, here is a photo of Dutch celebrity Chantal Janzen, who was chosen as most sexy Dutch girl. Chantal Janzen is an actrice, musical star and tv presenter.

*What Dutch men are like in bed*
They might not be easy to get into the sack, or so they say, but once they are there, it’s worth it, if you believe a survey by Men’s Health. According to findings from the magazine, Dutch men take the longest time for foreplay to climax. They have an average time of 22 minutes. Only Mexicans take longer.

*If size matters…*
Dutch men have large p*nises. The average p*nis size in Holland is 15,87 centimetre. Number 1? Men from Congo. Theirs measure a whooping 17,93 centimetre. On target map there is hugely interesting  available.

*Satisfaction in numbers*
On the website of condom maker Durex you can see worldwide levels of frequency of sex and the levels of satisfaction. 68% of Dutch respondents said they were having sex on a weekly basis. 50% said they were satisfied. Compared to other countries, people with Dutch partners are well off. People in Greece and Mexico seemed rather happy with their sex lives as well.


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Jeroen Hertzberger is a Dutch field hockey player.


you watch field hockey or as we indian call it hockey


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Do you know how to skate waffles? Kanalen are full at my neighborhood



Strangely enough, no. >.>


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> you watch field hockey or as we indian call it hockey



No, the only sport I occasionally watch is tennis.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> let their agendas rule their (love)lives





I remember Stelios saying the same thing.
Still doesn't seem believable to me.


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Why would I send him a pic ?




Idk. 

Maybe I'm the only one who does that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> No, the only sport I occasionally watch is tennis.


how about cricket you like cricket


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I remember Stelios saying the same thing.
> Still doesn't seem believable to me.



The Dutch are in average way over 30 years old to buy a house or get married. Apparently Dutch men also have the least desire to have children. They postpone having children because they want to know for sure if they are ready for fatherhood. Caring for a wife and children is at the bottom of his list of priorities.

that's so you, waffles


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> The Dutch are in average way over 30 years old to buy a house or get married. Apparently Dutch men also have the least desire to have children. They postpone having children because they want to know for sure if they are ready for fatherhood. Caring for a wife and children is at the bottom of his list of priorities.
> 
> that's so you, waffles



That's not so me though.

> buy a house

Nope.

> get married

Nope.

> postpone having children

Nope.
Never having children.

> know for sure if they're ready for fatherhood

See above.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> arnt you british too ?? i alway thought you were british



He's American.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> arnt you british too ?? i alway thought you were british







Mr. Waffles said:


> That's not so me though.
> 
> > buy a house
> 
> ...



you're over 30 and you are not married and don't own a house. and you don't want kids. that was what i was saying, daddy o


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> I haven't sent my pics to anyone from India. I don't think I'm close with any of Indian people I've met in the forums since a lot of them annoy me


Oh wait, I have exchanged pics with @Lind but now he is in New Jersey 

We were a thing but now I'm left alone here

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> I haven't sent my pics to anyone from India. I don't think I'm close with any of Indian people I've met in the forums since a lot of them annoy me



mohit 

canti 

crugyr

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> you're over 30 and you are not married and don't own a house. and you don't want kids. that was what i was saying, daddy o



But that's not what you said though.

> waiting to do
> not doing it

Not the same.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> Oh wait, I have exchanged pics with @Lind but now he is in New Jersey
> 
> We were a thing but now I'm left alone here



is lind studying at princeton


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> But that's not what you said though.
> 
> > waiting to do
> > not doing it
> ...



Oh, you never want to get married, and you never want to own a house? This is new information for me.


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> I haven't sent my pics to anyone from India. I don't think I'm close with any of Indian people I've met in the forums since a lot of them annoy me


i was only 20 min away from you last month baba but you didnt came to meet me we could have had a hell of a night

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> mohit
> 
> canti
> 
> crugyr


Only Mohit is Indian

and the rest of them I haven't sent my pics too.

I've sent my baby pictures to @C A N T I though. He even made it his avatar on OJ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> is lind studying at princeton


No idea  

He doesn't even talk to me nowadays

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Oh, you never want to get married, and you never want to own a house? This is new information for me.



Reading comprehension at an all time low eh.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> i was only 20 min away from you last month baba but you didnt came to meet me we could have had a hell of a night


What were you planning to do to me at night?


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> But that's not what you said though.
> 
> > waiting to do
> > not doing it
> ...



Do you enjoy your privacy? **


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> What were you planning to do to me at night?


nothing get drunk cause i only had one friend at mumbai and getting drunk with only one friend isn't fun, i m straight btw so don't worry


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2018)

Park da car and we start rhyming, 

ya bish


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> Oh wait, I have exchanged pics with @Lind but now he is in New Jersey
> 
> We were a thing but now I'm left alone here


wait lind is indian


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> nothing get drunk cause i only had one friend at mumbai and getting drunk with only one friend isn't fun, i m straight btw so don't worry



I like it how you have to remind him that you're straight.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Do you enjoy your privacy? **



Depends. 
If you mean people leaving me be, yes.
If you mean personal info and the like, then no.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> nothing get drunk cause i only had one friend at mumbai and getting drunk with only one friend isn't fun, i m straight btw so don't worry


I don't worry. If you do something shady, I'll karate chop your dick and runaway 

I told you I was sick or else I would've come to meet you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I like it how you have to remind him that you're straight.


yes i have to cause i wanted him to feel comfortable you never know what makes him insecure


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> wait lind is indian


Ya >_>

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> I don't worry. If you do something shady, I'll karate chop your dick and runaway
> 
> I told you I was sick or else I would've come to meet you


yeah i remember that never mind that if you ever come to delhi you can ring me up we will get drunk and party cause i m always ready to get drunk xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> I haven't sent my pics to anyone from India. I don't think I'm close with any of Indian people I've met in the forums since a lot of them annoy me


I'll ask for your pic then send it to any Indians I meet 


Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> mohit
> 
> canti
> 
> crugyr


Since when Canti and Crugy are Indians?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> yes i have to cause i wanted him to feel comfortable you never know what makes him insecure



Isn't Baba bisexual? Wouldn't he prefer if you weren't straight? 



Mohit said:


> yeah i remember that never mind that if you ever come to delhi you can ring me up we will get drunk and party cause i m always ready to get drunk xD



yes we will party it up in india

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> yeah i remember that never mind that if you ever come to delhi you can ring me up we will get drunk and party cause i m always ready to get drunk xD


Do you go clubbing there? 



Mohit said:


> yes i have to cause i wanted him to feel comfortable you never know what makes him insecure


Why would you being gay make me insecure?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Since when Canti and Crugy are Indians?



I thought the same thing.


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2018)

It go halle berry or hallelujah ~
Pick your poison,
tell me what you doin


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

poutanko said:


> I'll ask for your pic then send it to any Indians I meet
> 
> Since when Canti and Crugy are Indians?



twas joking. last time i checked they were both americans


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

poutanko said:


> I'll ask for your pic then send it to any Indians I meet


Thanks for telling me not to send you my pic


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> Why would you being gay make me insecure?


i mean not in that manner i mean in this scenario which you assumed 


Baba said:


> I don't worry. If you do something shady, I'll karate chop your dick and runaway


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Isn't Baba bisexual? Wouldn't he prefer if you weren't straight?




how the fuck


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> Do you go clubbing there?


nah i dont i m usally a down to earth person only go to bars to get drunk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Isn't Baba bisexual? Wouldn't he prefer if you weren't straight?


wow thats a news to me


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> i mean not in that manner i mean in this scenario which you assumed


I was assuming you would kidnap me and shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> nah i dont i m usally a down to earth person only go to bars to get drunk


So people who go clubbing are not down to earth?


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> I was assuming you would kidnap me and shit


nah i wouldn't dare unless you were some royalty ors something


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> So people who go clubbing are not down to earth?


well yeah i think so


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> nah i wouldn't dare unless you were some royalty ors something


I wouldn't come to meet you if I were a royalty or something 



Mohit said:


> well yeah i think so


come to Mumbai next time, I'll take you clubbing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Santí (Mar 4, 2018)

Are Mohit and Baba the new ShitWolf’s?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Santi said:


> Are Mohit and Baba the new ShitWolf’s?


Nah @Baba is shit Wolf with @White Wolf I think Kappa

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Santi said:


> Are Mohit and Baba the new ShitWolf’s?


What does that even mean


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> What does that even mean


By shit Wolf I think he means white wolf and black Wolf


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> By shit Wolf I think he means white wolf and black Wolf


Still confused

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> Still confused


Me too but that's what came to my mind when I herd the word shit Wolf

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Santí (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> What does that even mean



White Wolf is dubbed Shit Wolf because of his high rate of shitposting.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Santí (Mar 4, 2018)

Who the fuck is Black Wolf?


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Santi said:


> White Wolf is dubbed Shit Wolf because of his high rate of shitposting.


Don't you post on CB?


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Santi said:


> Who the fuck is Black Wolf?


There was someone by that name I think they probably changed their name now


----------



## Santí (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> Don't you post on CB?



If you mean what you say, then go ahead and say what you mean


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Santi said:


> If you mean what you say, then go ahead and say what you mean


CB posters shouldn't call others out for shitposting

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Goddamit how long will this blanco stay


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Goddamit how long will this blanco stay



I think xiammes answered that in the blanco thread


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I think xiammes answered that in the blanco thread


Oh but I have find that thread to know the answer that's too much work


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Oh but I have find that thread to know the answer that's too much work



I think you could also just go on the profile of xiammes and check his recent activity, maybe you'll find a link to that thread


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Oh but I have find that thread to know the answer that's too much work



I think it's staying for about another ~16 hours.


----------



## Didi (Mar 4, 2018)

Tired of lying in the sunshine,
staying home to watch the rain.
And you are young and life is long,
and there is time to kill today.

And then one day you find
ten years have got behind you. 
No one told you when to run, 
you missed the starting gun.


----------



## Santí (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> CB posters shouldn't call others out for shitposting



Except I called him out for the quantity of his shitposting and not just his shitposting 

I explicitly said “quantity of shitposting”


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Santi said:


> Except I called him out for the quantity of his shitposting and not just his shitposting
> 
> I explicitly said “quantity of shitposting”


You said "high rate of shitposting"   which could also mean he does only 8 posts every day with 6 of them being shitposts.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 4, 2018)

Didi said:


> Tired of lying in the sunshine,
> staying home to watch the rain.
> And you are young and life is long,
> and there is time to kill today.
> ...


The sun is the same in a relative way but your older. Shorter of breath and one day, closer to death.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Santí (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> which could also mean he does only 8 posts every day with 6 of them being shitposts.



Yeah, but we both know this isn’t the case

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 4, 2018)

Hhhhhhmmmmm I have lost like 600 rep points...how could this be? I have not gotten any negs except from that bitch fluttershy. Nor have I circle jerking. I am confused.


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> The sun is the same in a relative way but your older. Shorter of breath and one day, closer to death.


wow thats sad


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Superman said:


> Hhhhhhmmmmm I have lost like 600 rep points...how could this be? I have not gotten any negs except from that bitch fluttershy. Nor have I circle jerking. I am confused.


wekk you just suck even rep bot is repping you negative


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Santi said:


> Yeah, but we both know this isn’t the case


That must be Old Wolfy you must be talking about. I haven't seen him post much nowadays, then again I don't visit many threads outside this one unless someones tag me D:


----------



## Lind (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> Oh wait, I have exchanged pics with @Lind but now he is in New Jersey
> 
> We were a thing but now I'm left alone here


I left you because you started two timing 


Baba said:


> No idea
> 
> He doesn't even talk to me nowadays


Says the guy who never spoke to me after I left

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lind (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Goddamit how long will this blanco stay


Consider it an honor. Don't insult blanco


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Lind said:


> I left you because you started two timing


I don't know what you're talking about 

I always loved you and still do 



Lind said:


> Says the guy who never spoke to me after I left


 I would've talked to you if I saw you but you are too inactive

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lind (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> I don't know what you're talking about
> 
> I always loved you and still do


I know you do 

No stop you're breaking my heart 

*Spoiler*: __ 




I will always love you too 






Baba said:


> I would've talked to you if I saw you but you are too inactive


Too much college work  But I will try and be more active

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 4, 2018)

Lind is new jersey?

Ayyyee I'm PA. I for some reason think everyone from OJ is Indian lmao.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Lind said:


> I know you do
> 
> No stop you're breaking my heart
> *Spoiler*:
> I will always love you too






Lind said:


> Too much college work  But I will try and be more active


Noo 

Pay attention to studies or get spanked


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Lind is new jersey?
> 
> Ayyyee I'm PA. I for some reason think everyone from OJ is Indian lmao.


lol i mean i can understand you thinking that cause there are a lot of indian there and the active ones here are me and baba


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

@Lind what are you studying there btw


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

I can answer all those questions but I'll just wait for Lind to answer them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

why did you leave that thread @Baba we were having good time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> why did you leave that thread @Baba we were having good time


The OJ thread?


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> The OJ thread?


yeah the same i took it to far i was delibrately pushing the mods


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> yeah the same i took it to far i was delibrately pushing the mods


Why lol?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> wekk you just suck even rep bot is repping you negative



 This will not be the first time or last time someone tells you to shut up. 

I now hate you as much as I hated Marco.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Superman said:


> This will not be the first time or last time someone tells you to shut up.
> 
> I now hate you as much as I hated Marco.


why bring up the dead also he was indian i won't here one word against him


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> Why lol?


i just somethings think OJ is too strict i actually wanted to play so bad and having that game in level 1 wouldn't have hurt. the place has gone to worse from the past few months specially the mafia section too much rules and too many people not enough games going on at a given time to facilitate that i had to go to mafia universe just to play a game nowadays cat get into sign up i recommended having more games at the same time but i was shut down that time too


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> why bring up the dead also he was indian i won't here one word against him



Up yours moreshit. Stop being almost like him before my overwhelming rage makes you quit like him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Superman said:


> Up yours moreshit. Stop being almost like him before my overwhelming rage makes you quit like him.


he sounds like a cool dude wonder why he left 
maybe it was you who killed him


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> i just somethings think OJ is too strict i actually wanted to play so bad and having that game in level 1 wouldn't have hurt. the place has gone to worse from the past few months specially the mafia section too much rules and too many people not enough games going on at a given time to facilitate that i had to go to mafia universe just to play a game nowadays cat get into sign up i recommended having more games at the same time but i was shut down that time too



told you smth like that a while ago, lol

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> told you smth like that a while ago, lol


yeah you did


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> told you smth like that a while ago, lol


you should totally check the general mafia discussion there i mean you will undersatnd my point and the whole case


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> yeah you did



I just find their carebear shit so annoying, they even made that one announcement a few weeks ago, lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> you should totally check the general mafia discussion there i mean you will undersatnd my point and the whole case



I'm barely following it and it feels like too much dickriding lately

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I just find their carebear shit so annoying, they even made that one announcement a few weeks ago, lol


yeah thats was something that i omitted reading cause i knew they just added some more rules just to make it a safe zone for all the players in the game i mean its a mafia game a little flame baiting and name calling should be allowed also there will always be someone who is salty at the end


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

in short i wanted to play a turbo game and rohan and baba were willing to host it so i recommended to host it in level 1 so that it wont cause a problem but the mods said we cant do that not even in level 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> in short i wanted to play a turbo game and rohan and baba were willing to host it so i recommended to host it in level 1 so that it wont cause a problem but the mods said we cant do that not even in level 1



Just host it here then


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> i just somethings think OJ is too strict i actually wanted to play so bad and having that game in level 1 wouldn't have hurt. the place has gone to worse from the past few months specially the mafia section too much rules and too many people not enough games going on at a given time to facilitate that i had to go to mafia universe just to play a game nowadays cat get into sign up i recommended having more games at the same time but i was shut down that time too


I don't think there will be a possibility of 2 games of the same type running at the same time. The current reg game already had 10 subs and the activity will also drop with too many games going on.

Weren't you the one complaining about people spamming in games and that mods need to be stricter there lol?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

> read OJ thread


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> yeah thats was something that i omitted reading cause i knew they just added some more rules just to make it a safe zone for all the players in the game i mean its a mafia game a little flame baiting and name calling should be allowed also there will always be someone who is salty at the end



Did they add this because someone was always calling people dumb and stupid?


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Just host it here then


i dont want to host i want to play i doubt we will have enough player here to have a proper game since everyone is american here or european not much from asia


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> to have a proper game



> Turbo game

What do you consider a proper turbo game ?


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Did they add this because someone was always calling people dumb and stupid?


yeah i think so i mean it ok to call people stupid if they are stupid period

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

@C A N T I  wanna join the discussion?


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > Turbo game
> 
> What do you consider a proper turbo game ?


i mean we need 6 7 or at lest 5 player will there be enough lurking around right now


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> @C A N T I  wanna join the discussion?


My post are moderated so I'm trying not too post too much. 

What's the current discussion at hand?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> I don't think there will be a possibility of 2 games of the same type running at the same time. The current reg game already had 10 subs and the activity will also drop with too many games going on.
> 
> Weren't you the one complaining about people spamming in games and that mods need to be stricter there lol?



They should just start modkilling tbh

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> @C A N T I  wanna join the discussion?


awwww 
thats gotta hurt he got a strike initiated against him 
well i did reported him cause he took matters personal private messaged me after the game ended but still it gotta hurt


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> My post are moderated so I'm trying not too post too much.
> 
> What's the current discussion at hand?



Your posts aren't getting moderated anymore if you did join the crossroads gamble


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> i mean we need 6 7 or at lest 5 player will there be enough lurking around right now



If you only need 5 people I don't really see the issue. 



C A N T I said:


> My post are moderated so I'm trying not too post too much.
> 
> What's the current discussion at hand?



Your posts are no longer moderated though. 



Underworld Broker said:


> They should just start modkilling tbh



I think that in every Aries game I've been in for the past 7 years.


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> I don't think there will be a possibility of 2 games of the same type running at the same time. The current reg game already had 10 subs and the activity will also drop with too many games going on.
> 
> Weren't you the one complaining about people spamming in games and that mods need to be stricter there lol?


no not about the spam itself but the level of spam i m ok with that i usally do taht to cover over my activity


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

@Baba you want to host the game here ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

Oh @C A N T I  we're talking about OJ mafia announcement that says everyone has to be very nice

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> They should just start modkilling tbh


Ruins the game balance .-.



Mohit said:


> @Baba you want to host the game here ?


Nah man. Eating dinner and then I'll study.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> Ruins the game balance .-.



They will learn in due time 

They could also just sub in the same player if they've been town and got shot or smth, some hosts here do it too to avoid modkills

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> I've sent my baby pictures to @C A N T I though. He even made it his avatar on OJ


My all time favorite avy


Baba said:


> I don't think there will be a possibility of 2 games of the same type running at the same time. The current reg game already had 10 subs and the activity will also drop with too many games going on.
> 
> Weren't you the one complaining about people spamming in games and that mods need to be stricter there lol?


Its 'cause I'm not allowed to play reg so no one is having fun there anymore. 


Mohit said:


> awwww
> thats gotta hurt he got a strike initiated against him
> well i did reported him cause he took matters personal private messaged me after the game ended but still it gotta hurt


Yes 'cause you decided to keep running your mouth during the game not after, i was out of the game due to dying & you cried to Mic after me calling you out on the matter. 

Sorry you're also a OJ cry baby.

Git Gud Johit.


Underworld Broker said:


> Your posts aren't getting moderated anymore if you did join the crossroads gamble


I didn't know this.


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Oh @C A N T I  we're talking about OJ mafia announcement that says everyone has to be very nice


Lol


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Oh @C A N T I  we're talking about OJ mafia announcement that says everyone has to be very nice


Top Kek.

Do we have to shit rainbows now too?

OJ is no longer a place i want to participate in.


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> Yes 'cause you decided to keep running your mouth during the game not after, i was out of the game due to dying & you cried to Mic after me calling you out on the matter.
> 
> Sorry you're also a OJ cry baby.
> 
> Git Gud Johit.


Nope you got subbed out and I talked about you gave related


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> They could also just sub in the same player if they've been town and got shot or smth



That's not necessarily fair either though.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> My all time favorite avy





C A N T I said:


> Yes 'cause you decided to keep running your mouth during the game not after, i was out of the game due to dying & you cried to Mic after me calling you out on the matter.
> 
> Sorry you're also a OJ cry baby.
> 
> Git Gud Johit.


See Mohit, this is also what I was talking about. You yourself complain a lot about the same issues that they've now decided to be stricter about.


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

@C A N T I wouldn't have reported you if you hadn't pmed me that shit


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> Top Kek.
> 
> Do we have to shit rainbows now too?
> 
> OJ is no longer a place i want to participate in.



it's still the one that got recently posted, maybe you saw it if you've been online in the last 2-3 weeks


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> it's still the one that got recently posted, maybe you saw it if you've been online in the last 2-3 weeks


Actually I missed it too


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> See Mohit, this is also what I was talking about. You yourself complain a lot about the same issues that they've now decided to be stricter about.


Like I said I have had much worse altercation in games but he took things to pm with me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> Actually I missed it too




*Spoiler*: __ 



*Hello fellow mafia players*,

This is an announcement on behalf of all the section coaches and the OJ team. Recently we've noticed a growing trend of more and more people starting to insult each other in the games. Heated discussions has always been a part of mafia and we don't discourage against it but it's completely different from straight out insulting and name-calling each other.

We'd like to remind everyone that we are taking a stance against this as we do not want the friendly mafia community we have here to turn sour like many other communities where insults are a common part of the game.

We'd like to bring up two more point regarding posting after a cap has been reached knowing full well it's not allowed to do so in most games and spam post where people start to post memes more than engaging in the game. This will now also be punishable.

This will be enforced and people who deliberately break this rules will be punished. However this will also be applied to those who walk the thin line and bait people into breaking said rules.

punishments can be- but are not limited to straight up game bans, section bans and long term strikes.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Like I said I have had much worse altercation in games but he took things to pm with me



Should've just replied with "git gud" and deleted the pm lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Like I said I have had much worse altercation in games but he took things to pm with me


Shouldn't it be a better way to resolve things?  



Underworld Broker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, this one. 

Actually, I already read this but thanks

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Nope you got subbed out and I talked about you gave related


All the same point is you kept running your mouth in regards to myself after I was no longer in the game.

I'm sorry I'm not known as an inactifag so if my activity slows down in a game i get subbed out .


Baba said:


> See Mohit, this is also what I was talking about. You yourself complain a lot about the same issues that they've now decided to be stricter about.


Johit is what is known as a hypocrite.  

He literally does every singe thing I've seen him complain about on 3 desperate forums. 


Mohit said:


> @C A N T I wouldn't have reported you if you hadn't pmed me that shit


PM'd you ' cause it was a personal matter and i didn't want someone to report me.


Underworld Broker said:


> it's still the one that got recently posted, maybe you saw it if you've been online in the last 2-3 weeks


Tag me I couldn't find it. 
I only check OJ for Dantes game.


Mohit said:


> Like I said I have had much worse altercation in games but he took things to pm with me


Exactly I confronted you personally you decided to be a narc & cry to Mic about it. 

Which is also stupid since they tell me to PM persons if I have something to say .


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> Tag me I couldn't find it.
> I only check OJ for Dantes game.



Copy pasted it above in a spoiler, check it


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Copy pasted it above in a spoiler, check it


If only they followed their own rules....


That post is comedy to me.


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> Exactly I confronted you personally you decided to be a narc & cry to Mic about it.


Nah it was Divvens not Chris


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Nah it was Divvens not Chris


You're still a insctifaggibg troll even here Johit, Git Gud.


----------



## Melodie (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> You're still a insctifaggibg troll even here Johit, Git Gud.


thatnk you for your kind words now please do me a favour and never say that to me in PM

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 4, 2018)

Can we keep that Weenie Hut Jr. shit over there or in PM's please

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

@Mohit the blanco lasts until next Sunday.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

@Lind so you really go to Princeton


----------



## poutanko (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> i actually wanted to play so bad and having that game in level 1 wouldn't have hurt.





> i had to go to mafia universe just to play a game nowadays cat get into sign up i recommended having more games at the same time but i was shut down that time too


Remembering that you're well-known to be modkilled quite often (the first one on OJ history to get banned from entering a game due to multiple modkills lol), I don't think you're one to talk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Melodie said:


>


Sombraaaaaaaaaaaa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Remembering that you're well-known to be modkilled quite often (the first one on OJ history to get banned from entering a game due to multiple modkills lol), I don't think you're one to talk


DARE NEWS
Nah I was mod killed cause I posted the role in dante's but I don't think I was ever banned from entering a game


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> DARE NEWS
> Nah I was mod killed cause I posted the role in dante's but I don't think I was ever banned from entering a game


Arrrr 
I meant FAKE NEWS


----------



## poutanko (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> _like many other communities where insults are a common part of the game._


That shade 
Dr. White should have dropped more f bomb there 



Mohit said:


> I don't think I was ever banned from entering a game


Iirc you're banned because you've received multiple strikes around the time I left OJ (March last year). Or was it an argument to apply this strike system? OJ mods were against it but now they are even stricter than the ones wanting to apply it


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Iirc you're banned because you've received multiple strikes around the time I left OJ (March last year). Or was it an argument to apply this strike system? OJ mods were against it but now they are even stricter than the ones wanting to apply it


I only received one strike and that was dante's game like I said sure I was mod killed couple of time for in activity that it nothing more 
YOU ARE A FAKE NEWS


----------



## poutanko (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I only received one strike and that was dante's game like I said sure I was mod killed couple of time for in activity that it nothing more
> YOU ARE A FAKE NEWS


Lol yea you haven't banned that time (idk what happened later because I stopped checking OJ). There was no strike system before that and many players kept being inactive due to no consequences. You're the prime candidate to be the example set for other inactives tho

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

poutanko said:


> That shade
> Dr. White should have dropped more f bomb there



I wanted to quote that part back then and reply to the one who posted that laughable announcement....but it wasn't worth my time


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Lol yea you haven't banned that time (idk what happened later because I stopped checking OJ). There was no strike system before that and many players kept being inactive due to no consequences. You're the prime candidate to be the example set for other inactives tho


There was always a strike system you just didn't knew it and it wasnt forced that strongly as now either and those days were glorious the mafia game were good hosts were specially Dante ratchet and rot also there was place too 
Man I miss those days


----------



## Stelios (Mar 4, 2018)

Who here was watching the beginning? Any good?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

MOHITTTTT how can you hate the carebear attitude of OJ, but report canti for pm'ing you insults?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Who here was watching the beginning? Any good?



The beginning?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Who here was watching the beginning? Any good?



The beginning of what ?
Life ?
The Universe ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Who here was watching the beginning? Any good?


Only 3 episode in so far it's OK nothing special will update you if it gets better


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> MOHITTTTT how can you hate the carebear attitude of OJ, but report canti for pm'ing you insults?


Cause PM is personal and game isn't


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> The beginning of what ?
> Life ?
> The Universe ?



Well, Waffles has been here since before the Big Bang, so if you're asking who the watcher is, it's him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> The beginning of what ?
> Life ?
> The Universe ?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Well, Waffles has been here since before the Big Bang, so if you're asking who the watcher is, it's him.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

> anime

Never that.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Cause PM is personal and game isn't



I think it's part of the territory with mafia games. People insult each other and get worked up. I doubt he meant in sincerely, just wanted to talk 1 on 1 instead of posting in the thread?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>



Have you ever smelled a fox?


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I think it's part of the territory with mafia games. People insult each other and get worked up. I doubt he meant in sincerely, just wanted to talk 1 on 1 instead of posting in the thread?


Yeah if name calling and insulting is talk then I don't want to talk

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Have you ever smelled a fox?



No. 
Why would I smell a fox ?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Yeah if name calling and insulting is talk then I don't want to talk


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Yeah if name calling and insulting is talk then I don't want to talk



People get passionate over mafia; it's like a sport.



Mr. Waffles said:


> No.
> Why would I smell a fox ?





You can smell them if you go out walking/strolling in the woods. They smell bad like skunks.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Have you ever smelled a fox?



Why are you asking weird questions


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

OMG


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You can smell them if you go out walking/strolling in the woods. They smell bad like skunks.



If you say so. 



Underworld Broker said:


> Why are you asking weird questions



This question is weirder than any question he asks though.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> This question is weirder than any question he asks though.



Yeah, noticed. That's why I had to ask him


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> If you say so.
> 
> 
> 
> This question is weirder than any question he asks though.





Underworld Broker said:


> Yeah, noticed. That's why I had to ask him



I was reading that article about foxes as pets, and Waffles posted that fox binoculars emote. It was kismet.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

where has all the whimsy gone on this forum


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> where has all the whimsy gone on this forum



It grew up....

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Yeah, noticed. That's why I had to ask him



I was talking about your question though, not his.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I wanted to quote that part back then and reply to the one who posted that laughable announcement....but it wasn't worth my time


Oh man I had so much too say when I found it, but I'd get banned for sure with the strikes I tacked up the past few weeks or so.


Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> MOHITTTTT how can you hate the carebear attitude of OJ, but report canti for pm'ing you insults?


The guy contradicts him self just as much as Finalbeta does.

I took to PM 'cause I had subbed out of the game & noticed he kept insulting me at every turn he could get without actually tagging me or even mentioning my name. He even kept doing it in games after that while telling me not to talk to him.

If he actually participated in games I believe he would be the next meme, oh wait he already is one.

#_JohitAlwaysScum_

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I was talking about your question though, not his.



Waffles with that script flip.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> People get passionate over mafia; it's like a sport.


I too get salty like that game of Shizune still salty about that 
but I never take it personal I mean the game ended and so did the heat


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> Oh man I had so much too say when I found it, but I'd get banned for sure with the strikes I tacked up the past few weeks or so.
> 
> The guy contradicts him self just as much as Finalbeta does.
> 
> ...


Wow you are still salty 
Too much salt isn't good for health you know


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I was reading that article about foxes as pets, and Waffles posted that fox binoculars emote. It was kismet.


You guys use the that word wrong


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Superman said:


> Waffles with that script flip.



I flip the script like a pancake.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> Oh man I had so much too say when I found it, but I'd get banned for sure with the strikes I tacked up the past few weeks or so.



_Having an own opinion and arguing with mods? -_Not on OJ, your posts will get deleted and you'll get in trouble


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

The name Finalbeta continues to come up. It's a sign. :ho

Well, Mohit - you can't insult someone in a thread when that person isn't playing, so isn't allowed to retaliate. It makes sense Canti would have PM'd you his response.


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> _Having an own opinion and arguing with mods? -_Not on OJ, your posts will get deleted and you'll get in trouble


My poats are still there where I argued with Zem about letting us play in level 1 though


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> You guys use the that word wrong



kismet means fate 

it was fate waffles would post a fox picture whilst i was reading about foxes. that makes logical apposition to me


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> The name Finalbeta continues to come up. It's a sign. :ho
> 
> Well, Mohit - you can't insult someone in a thread when that person isn't playing, so isn't allowed to retaliate. It makes sense Canti would have PM'd you his response.


He was playingonly got subbed out and it was actually copy paste of old reads anyway just ignore him


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> kismet means fate
> 
> it was fate waffles would post a fox picture whilst i was reading about foxes. that makes logical apposition to me


I know what that means it's a hindi word baka

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> My poats are still there where I argued with Zem about letting us play in level 1 though



I noticed that I'm suddenly at the top of the page, pretty sure some posts got deleted or idk what they did.


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> The name Finalbeta continues to come up. It's a sign. :ho


I saw him signing up a game on MM haven't gotten much impression from him let's see what's all the fuss is about


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I noticed that I'm suddenly at the top of the page, pretty sure some posts got deleted or idk what they did.


Wow I gotta check that 
I sure I will let Chris hear it if my posts got deleted from there


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I saw him signing up a game on MM haven't gotten much impression from him let's see what's all the fuss is about



He is Ava's best friend 



Mohit said:


> I know what that means it's a hindi word baka



how was i using it wrong, though? i want to employ the word correctly


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I saw him signing up a game on MM haven't gotten much impression from him let's see what's all the fuss is about



He's your competition for who gets policy lynched first.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> He's your competition for who gets policy lynched first.


Nah I know when to shut up and when to speak unlike him 
Why did he got banned I herd he stalked few girls here was that the reason


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Does anyone like Boards of Canada and has a similar recommendation?


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Wow you are still salty
> Too much salt isn't good for health you know


I wouldn't have to be if you didn't continue yapping after the fact it was already done with, at least have enough balls to tag me when you talk shit about me.

Simple as that.


Underworld Broker said:


> _Having an own opinion and arguing with mods? -_Not on OJ, your posts will get deleted and you'll get in trouble


I can only talk about to Mic 'cause he gets pretty into arguments as well.

This is probably even the best part about that post is the Mods do everything they enforce rules on but punish everyone else for speakingout against them.


Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> The name Finalbeta continues to come up. It's a sign. :ho
> 
> Well, Mohit - you can't insult someone in a thread when that person isn't playing, so isn't allowed to retaliate. It makes sense Canti would have PM'd you his response.


Just go on mangamaids Let's Stab Rot section & you'll understand why.

This is what I PM'd him & I got a strike for it.

_Continues to talk shit after I left the thread. Rubbish. At least have a little fucking class dude. I never liked you now completely lost whatever little respect I’ve had for you.

You’re a meme you fucking brat_


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> He is Ava's best friend


Ava's Troll apprently Pricella is his Fav mafia player  


[/QUOTE] how was i using it wrong, though? i want to employ the word correctly[/QUOTE]
No you were using it wrong and so does everyone else in American


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Nah I know when to shut up and when to speak unlike him
> Why did he got banned I herd he stalked few girls here was that the reason



You know when to shut up ? 
Can't say I've ever noticed....

Pretty much, yeah.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 4, 2018)

_*how butt hurt can you be you are out of the game just accept it if you have problem report me dickwadand dont fucking reply to this convo ever assface*_

Mohits response & he didn't get in trouble. .


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Why did he got banned I herd he stalked few girls here was that the reason



Are you talking about finalbeta

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

I think Canti and Mohit need to have some hatesex and get it all out of their system.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Does anyone like Boards of Canada and has a similar recommendation?


I'll pm you my soundcloud playlist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Are you talking about finalbeta



He is.


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> I wouldn't have to be if you didn't continue yapping after the fact it was already done with, at least have enough balls to tag me when you talk shit about me.


You were alredy here that's why I talked about you either you can still cry about that or you can move on its up to you 
I don't want to be part of this drama anymore


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Right now I'm going to give Bibio and Casino versus Japan a listen.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Are you talking about finalbeta


Yep
Was it you that he stalked  
Cause I totally would risk getting banned if it's you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> I can only talk about to Mic 'cause he gets pretty into arguments as well.
> 
> This is probably even the best part about that post is the Mods do everything they enforce rules on but punish everyone else for speakingout against them.



It is meme, should just call them out if they do it tbh

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 4, 2018)

Finalbeta was banned?

Took long enough.

Though I liked his trolling threads in OL.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> _*how butt hurt can you be you are out of the game just accept it if you have problem report me dickwadand dont fucking reply to this convo ever assface*_
> 
> Mohits response & he didn't get in trouble. .


Was it I that started that shit it was you who made it personal


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Finalbeta was banned?
> 
> Took long enough.
> 
> Though I liked his trolling threads in OL.



You kinda late there....

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Yep
> Was it you that he stalked
> Cause I totally would risk getting banned if it's you



I don't know if he did, think I wasn't even active on OJ to that time


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I don't know if he did, think I wasn't even active on OJ to that time


Nah he isn't banned there i was talking about here he was apprently banned for stalking people on fb and all


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I flip the script like a pancake.



 He does it again by actually acknowledging it instead of his usual play of indifference!



Mohit said:


> Nah I know when to shut up and when to speak unlike him
> Why did he got banned I herd he stalked few girls here was that the reason



 He was no Mexican God lvl3 though....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Nah he isn't banned there i was talking about here he was apprently banned for stalking people on fb and all



He was banned on OJ I think... haven't been active on OJ tbh lol. Maybe he behaves over there

Didn't know him here + my UB name keeps me safe from stalker


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

We need to have a licensed therapist moderate this OJ dispute.

@Dr. White, your time has come.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> He was banned on OJ I think... haven't been active on OJ tbh lol. Maybe he behaves over there
> 
> Didn't know him here + my UB name keeps me safe from stalker


He was banned for gamethrowing primarily & got into it with Mic quite a few times.

Mostly for shit posting & fluffing the game threads.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Superman said:


> He does it again by actually acknowledging it instead of his usual play of indifference!



You see things that aren't there.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> He was banned for gamethrowing primarily & got into it with Mic quite a few times.



> gamethrowing

Classic Finalbeta.


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> He was banned on OJ I think... haven't been active on OJ tbh lol. Maybe he behaves over there
> 
> Didn't know him here + my UB name keeps me safe from stalker


But how long can it keep you safe form me


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > gamethrowing
> 
> Classic Finalbeta.


Literally does the same bullshit everygame.

I felt bad for him on MM with Rot & Ratchet teaming up in him in the general discussion thread. Last time I ever try & defend him.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> Literally does the same bullshit everygame.
> 
> I felt bad for him on MM with Rot & Ratchet teaming up in him in the general discussion thread. Last time I ever try & defend him.



> every game
on every forum.



Feeling bad for him is pointless.
He brings it upon himself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> He was banned on OJ I think... haven't been active on OJ tbh lol. Maybe he behaves over there
> 
> Didn't know him here + my UB name keeps me safe from stalker



 That would be challenge accepted for MG3



Mr. Waffles said:


> You see things that aren't there.



:rofl


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> We need to have a licensed therapist moderate this OJ dispute.
> 
> @Dr. White, your time has come.


Wow Dr.  White was on OJ 
I don't remember him  though


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 4, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> Literally does the same bullshit everygame.
> 
> I felt bad for him on MM with Rot & Ratchet teaming up in him in the general discussion thread. Last time I ever try & defend him.



Poor poor Canti....you just have to much of a good heart.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Superman said:


> That would be challenge accepted for MG3
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl



> thinking you're safe from a stalker

Yeah...

You missing a t there methinks.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > thinking you're safe from a stalker
> 
> Yeah...
> 
> You missing a t there methinks.



>correcting me

Go fuck yourself.


----------



## poutanko (Mar 4, 2018)

@C A N T I I can totally relate



Mohit said:


> But how long can it keep you safe form me


 @White Wolf

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

poutanko said:


> @C A N T I I can totally relate
> 
> @White Wolf


Why are you tagging him you want me to get banned from here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

@White Wolf is MIA. Sending him love 

they are changing the rep system  intriguing


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> We need to have a licensed therapist moderate this OJ dispute.
> 
> @Dr. White, your time has come.


I charge by exponential values for OJ disputes. My paypal is open though

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## poutanko (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Why are you tagging him you want me to get banned from here


You're planning to stalk Broki so 
If Wolfie's not here then  
@Avalon use your mod powah

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> I charge by exponential values for OJ disputes. My paypal is open though



@Mohit, you better give White your monthly salary so he can resolve this issue between you and Canti. I see no other way.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles I would neg you, but I need to prove that I have more than four friends. Which will be difficult.


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 4, 2018)

poutanko said:


> @C A N T I I can totally relate


We are partners for a reason.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>



Come on man don't do that



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Mr. Waffles I would neg you, but I need to prove that I have more than four friends. Which will be difficult.



I better be one of the 4.


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Mohit, you better give White your monthly salary so he can resolve this issue between you and Canti. I see no other way.


i don't think he would charge that much


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Superman said:


> Come on man don't do that



You were one of my 4.


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

poutanko said:


> You're planning to stalk Broki so
> If Wolfie's not here then
> @Avalon use your mod powah


wiat did he bought the mod powers or what cause last time i remembered he wasn't mod


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> But how long can it keep you safe form me



Pou took care of that  



Superman said:


> That would be challenge accepted for MG3



Who's or what's MG3

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Mohit, you better give White your monthly salary so he can resolve this issue between you and Canti. I see no other way.


I already neg diffed Johit out of spite last reg game on OJ.

Best part about it was i was BM & he was Pound haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> i don't think he would charge that much



Dr. White makes six figures, charges $300 an hour for a session. I think he'd be giving YOU a discount if he took your case.


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Pou took care of that


oh pou is not that threatening i can handle her and wolfie

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Pou took care of that
> 
> 
> 
> Who's or what's MG3



MexicanGodLevel3.
Or something like that...


----------



## poutanko (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> i don't think he would charge that much


...now you give him the idea to charge you _that_ much


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> oh pou is not that threatening i can handle her and wolfie


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Dr. White makes six figures, charges $300 an hour for a session. I think he'd be giving YOU a discount if he took your case.


wow that's almost half of my one month salary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You were one of my 4.



Yay!






....I wish I had more though...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

wtf did you just do superman

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Superman said:


> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then make more.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> wtf did you just do superman




He wanted to post a picture from Google but copied the wrong link haha

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## poutanko (Mar 4, 2018)

Inb4 Supey's post change the entire page like Melodie did


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> He wanted to post a picture from Google but copied the wrong link haha


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Inb4 Supey's post change the entire page like Melodie did



Only melodie can do that


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

@Superman 
Ignore them laughing. 

@Mohit 
Idunno what happened.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Inb4 Supey's post change the entire page like Melodie did


wait waht happned did she crashed the page


----------



## poutanko (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> oh pou is not that threatening i can handle her and wolfie


 Boy, you have angered the pervy dragons. Wolfie and Ava will protect their panties supplier

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> MexicanGodLevel3.
> Or something like that...



Who is that


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Who is that



Mafia player back in the day.
He was.... weird.


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Boy, you have angered the pervy dragons. Wolfie and Ava will protect their panties supplier


wow never knew you can talk this dirty


----------



## poutanko (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Only melodie can do that


True that 



Mohit said:


> wait waht happned did she crashed the page


She's as powerful as Magic Conch Shell. Always listen to her


----------



## poutanko (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> wow never knew you can talk this dirty


...I forgot you're not on Bleach game no wonder you didn't get it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

poutanko said:


> She's as powerful as Magic Conch Shell. Always listen to her


hmm interesting


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

poutanko said:


> ...I forgot you're not on Bleach game no wonder you didn't get it


i was but got mod killed

Reactions: Ningen 2


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

and by bleach game i think viole's


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> i was but got mod killed



She means the first bleach game that Viole and Evil hosted here on NF

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Mafia player back in the day.
> He was.... weird.



Why did supey mention him but didn't elaborate


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 4, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Boy, you have angered the pervy dragons. Wolfie and Ava will protect their panties supplier


I wouldn't share a candy bar with White Wolf or Mohit, let alone my panty supplier.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why did supey mention him but didn't elaborate



@Superman 
Tell her why you didn't.


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> She means the first bleach game that Viole and Evil hosted here on NF


oh ok then i probably wont ever understand that reference


----------



## poutanko (Mar 4, 2018)

I KNEW TALKING ABOUT PANTIES WILL SUMMON AVA!!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 4, 2018)

poutanko said:


> I KNEW TALKING ABOUT PANTIES WILL SUMMON AVA!!!




Back to lurking i go

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Mar 4, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Back to lurking i go


Same here

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 4, 2018)

same here

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

time to sleep

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 4, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Same here


I didnt come for the panties btw 

I came for you implying id share anything with white wolf

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm living for this @C A N T I vs. @Mohit

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## poutanko (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> oh ok then i probably wont ever understand that reference


There's this Kon role played by Wolfie. He needed to collect panties to win


----------



## Stelios (Mar 4, 2018)

You used to call me on my cell phone

Late night when you need my love
I know when that hotline bling

That can only mean one thing

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 4, 2018)

watching stelios post drake lyrics is like watching my grandfather tryna rap

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> I'm living for this @C A N T I vs. @Mohit


It's you NF users' fault for bringing this side of me

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> It's you NF users' fault for bringing this side of me


you have to embrace the dark side anakin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> It's you NF users' fault for bringing this side of me



We take full responsibility for being the best.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Mohit said:


> you have to embrace the dark side anakin


I'm already on the dark side of the dark side

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

_Ever since I left the city you 
Got a reputation for yourself now
Everybody knows and I feel left out
Girl you got me down, you got me stressed out~ _
_
_

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> We take full responsibility for being the best.


yea, a couple of people here are really nice 
The rest idk

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> _Ever since I left the city you
> Got a reputation for yourself now
> Everybody knows and I feel left out
> Girl you got me down, you got me stressed out~
> ...


lemme here you rap some more

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

Avalon said:


> lemme here you rap some more



I'm shy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm shy


trust me...i know

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

the best drake song for me


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

She say, "Do you love me?" I tell her, Only partly
I only love my bed and my momma, I'm sorry


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

goddam i havent herd drake for a wile its all kendrick lamar for past few day i mean i have been binging on that black panther soundtrack since it got relesed


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

Avalon said:


> trust me...i know


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


>


its okay, ill teach you to not be shy around me

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 4, 2018)

So I'm reading a manga called Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to.

It sounds incredibly girly but it's way more fun than I expected.

And it's a seinen for some reason.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

le eminem

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 4, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So I'm reading a manga called Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to.
> 
> It sounds incredibly girly but it's way more fun than I expected.
> 
> And it's a seinen for some reason.


You are a weird dude

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 4, 2018)

Ya bishes need to listen to SZA :blu


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

Avalon said:


> its okay, ill teach you to not be shy around me



Friendly and optimistic


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Friendly and optimistic



*whispers "negged"*




now

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2018)

Avalon said:


> *whispers "negged"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> @Superman
> Tell her why you didn't.



@Underworld Broker does not need to know she would have been stalked by him before she made a post.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So I'm reading a manga called Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to.
> 
> It sounds incredibly girly but it's way more fun than I expected.
> 
> And it's a* seinen *for some reason.


SEX


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 4, 2018)

RemChu said:


> SEX



Not really. Though it has some jokes related to it.

It's more like a shoujo parody. The main two characters are in love but they are so proud they don't want to be the first to admit. So they engage in mind games that reach surreal levels. Like there is a chapter where they bet their confession on a card game, and the thing reaches yugioh levels of epic. Another one they do 4D chess to try to make the other one add them on Twitter.

It's hilarious. And kind of works as a love story on its own too.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 4, 2018)

Seriously check this shit. It's glorious.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 4, 2018)

I saw that manga, @Dragon D. Luffy , on a certain site and thought about looking at it for quick minute. So....maybe.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lind (Mar 4, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Lind is new jersey?
> 
> Ayyyee I'm PA. I for some reason think everyone from OJ is Indian lmao.


Damn, that’s close. My roommate is from around there ^^ 


Mohit said:


> @Lind what are you studying there btw


Computer science  


Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Lind so you really go to Princeton


No no, I go to Rutgers University ^_^ 


Underworld Broker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao I never saw this announcement, I subbed in to a mafia game recently since they needed a sub and started insulting the third parties lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2018)

I absolutely and 100% believe that name-calling and insulting people should be allowed in mafia, to a degree.

I think that it's simply ridiculous to penalize or silence someone for calling people 'retards', 'dumb shits', 'fucking morons', etc. Mafia is not just a game of logic and debate, it's also one of emotions and appeals to them. This is the human element that's kept me in intrigued/interested in mafia for all these years. What if I like being able to determine if someone is scum or not by how many times they insulted me or used the word 'fuck'? 

Obviously, when it gets too hot or personal...it's genuinely not needed and makes gameplay uncomfortable. For instance if someone went off and called me an autistic windowlicking hivescratching supreme virgin cucklord then it's clearly out of bounds and really serves no meta-behavioral purpose.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Didi (Mar 4, 2018)

shut up you autistic windowlicking hivescratching supreme virgin cucklord

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2018)

i forgot to add that while i personally wouldnt be taken aback or offended or anything its still 3toxic for the game


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 4, 2018)

All you jizz covered Blanco disgust me.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 5, 2018)

Superman said:


> All you jizz covered Blanco disgust me.


----------



## Avito (Mar 5, 2018)

Morning


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 5, 2018)

Wipe your username off....you still got alot of it on it.


----------



## Avito (Mar 5, 2018)

Superman said:


> Wipe your username off....you still got alot of it on it.


You at just jealous


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 5, 2018)

Mohit said:


> You at just jealous



 Jealous of getting blanco'd on by Xiammes? Broski tried and failed to trick me into it....no thank you Mohit.....sellout...


----------



## Avito (Mar 5, 2018)

Superman said:


> Jealous of getting blanco'd on by Xiammes? Broski tried and failed to trick me into it....no thank you Mohit.....sellout...


Broki is worthless good for nothing now you know this all if it was me I could have fooled you 
Also I m not a sell out like I said Zatch fooled me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Mar 5, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Ningen 1


----------



## poutanko (Mar 5, 2018)

...ningen (￣▽￣)


----------



## poutanko (Mar 5, 2018)

Oh boy, Aries with Hiso avy, White with Chrollo. I ship these 2 ~


----------



## Aries (Mar 5, 2018)

Platinum/hope is the Ging of the Mafia Section since they both were absent for majority of the story/section

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Katou (Mar 5, 2018)

This is the best

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## poutanko (Mar 5, 2018)

Plat's game
Just wait there


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2018)

Can't remember the last one I've watched, so lol.
They still make mad bank though. 

Lifetime (woman chan?)  movies are fun, albeit some of them have really out their sorta outlandish scripts. The absurdity adds to the entertainment value though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Mar 5, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Plat's game
> Just wait there



 Jester role incoming


----------



## poutanko (Mar 5, 2018)

Aries said:


> Jester role incoming


We're all gunslinger, no jester allowed yaaaaaaah


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2018)

Why was this in my recommendations Youtube....
I like film critiques and stuff

but

ya

Christian movies? 

c'mon youtube algorithm try better.


----------



## Aries (Mar 5, 2018)

poutanko said:


> We're all gunslinger, no jester allowed yaaaaaaah



only Mexican in that Mexican stand off game. first one eliminated

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 5, 2018)

poutanko said:


> We're all gunslinger, no jester allowed yaaaaaaah


ok so get ready to die night 1

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Mar 5, 2018)

Aries said:


> only Mexican in that Mexican stand off game. first one eliminated


That game shall be renamed after your death 

(We should lynch American on WAD's game)


----------



## poutanko (Mar 5, 2018)

Mohit said:


> ok so get ready to die night 1


Not by your hand if you're lynched D1

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2018)

Aries said:


> Platinum/hope is the Ging of the Mafia Section since they both were absent for majority of the story/section


Ging got beheaded though. 

Edit: 

Woops mixed up Ging with Kite?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 5, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Not by your hand if you're lynched D1


try me one thing's for sure that i wont get lynched day 1 , any other day i can't guarantee but day 1 i sure as hell won't


----------



## Baba (Mar 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Ging got beheaded though.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Woops mixed up Ging with Kite?


ya


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2018)

Aries should be Pariston if Plat is Ging.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## poutanko (Mar 5, 2018)

Mohit said:


> try me one thing's for sure that i wont get lynched day 1 , any other day i can't guarantee but day 1 i sure as hell won't


NF is more unpredictable than OJ. It might happen


----------



## poutanko (Mar 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Aries should be Pariston if Plat is Ging.


Yea he fits better as Pariston, not pedo enough too chill to be Hiso


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Yea he fits better as Pariston, not pedo enough too chill to be Hiso


If anyone in this section is Hisoka, I'd kick them to the death.


----------



## Aries (Mar 5, 2018)

Am i fabolous enough to pull of pariston. I mostly just chose hisoka due to the joker motif


----------



## poutanko (Mar 5, 2018)

You just need sparkles

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 5, 2018)

MAD said:


> I absolutely and 100% believe that name-calling and insulting people should be allowed in mafia, to a degree.
> 
> I think that it's simply ridiculous to penalize or silence someone for calling people 'retards', 'dumb shits', 'fucking morons', etc. Mafia is not just a game of logic and debate, it's also one of emotions and appeals to them. This is the human element that's kept me in intrigued/interested in mafia for all these years. What if I like being able to determine if someone is scum or not by how many times they insulted me or used the word 'fuck'?
> 
> Obviously, when it gets too hot or personal...it's genuinely not needed and makes gameplay uncomfortable. For instance if someone went off and called me an autistic windowlicking hivescratching supreme virgin cucklord then it's clearly out of bounds and really serves no meta-behavioral purpose.



Did something happen we never had any issue or moderators bugging us with language or “rages” as long as they were in a game thread


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2018)

Just watched The Ritual, a Netflix film....very good horror movie. I really enjoyed the storytelling and everything else.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2018)

i dont give details, no spoilers....
good designs and stuff.... so ya

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 5, 2018)

@Reznor ’s name is the only one that is like written with blanco. The rest are cheap digital white imitations


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 5, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Did something happen we never had any issue or moderators bugging us with language or “rages” as long as they were in a game thread



Nah I was p much piggybacking off a post Broki made highlighting new rules on OJ or smth


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 5, 2018)

@Aries finally CR is posting again. Now some sanity can be restored. What with @Benedict Cumberzatch Zatch going crazy, @Avalon taking a vow of celebecy, and @RemChu with his nightly racist comments.



Mohit said:


> Broki is worthless good for nothing now you know this all if it was me I could have fooled you
> Also I m not a sell out like I said Zatch fooled me



A fool should not call someone else worthless, blanco scum.



poutanko said:


> Plat's game
> Just wait there





Mohit said:


> ok so get ready to die night 1



 No both of ya are behind me, @Aries ass is mine night 1.



poutanko said:


> Not by your hand if you're lynched D1



 I can get behind this as well.



RemChu said:


> If anyone in this section is Hisoka, I'd kick them to the death.



 I do not know HxH, but if remchu wants to do this I will be right there with them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ultra (Mar 5, 2018)

Avalon said:


> *whispers "negged"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avalon gimmie access to your profile I need to pm you

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 5, 2018)

Ultra said:


> Avalon gimmie access to your profile I need to pm you


why the heck do you have only 2 likes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Just watched The Ritual, a Netflix film....very good horror movie. I really enjoyed the storytelling and everything else.


I liked it too!  It was surprise hit with me, started out kinda generic but I liked the ramp up to the villain and the design. Very interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 5, 2018)

Superman said:


> A fool should not call someone else worthless, blanco scum.


Your name is a blasphemy in itself we all know batman is better  


Superman said:


> behind


No you said you wanted to lynch aries and you are after me get your mind straight baka


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 5, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Your name is a blasphemy in itself we all know batman is better



.....



Mohit said:


> No you said you wanted to lynch aries and you are after me get your mind straight baka



 You are trying to make it hard for me to kill Cbro night 1....but now, you are definitely getting lynched. survive day 1....and I will make sure you o not see day 2.


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I liked it too!  It was surprise hit with me, started out kinda generic but I liked the ramp up to the villain and the design. Very interesting.


Ending was quite beautiful. ~o~


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 5, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Oh boy, Aries with Hiso avy, White with Chrollo. I ship these 2 ~


Nah, I killed that clown already. Chrollo showing why team Balance reigns supreme over troll

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Ending was quite beautiful. ~o~


It was very hopeful lol
One of the better horror movies I've watched on Netflix
You a horror movie buff?


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> It was very hopeful lol
> One of the better horror movies I've watched on Netflix
> You a horror movie buff?


Not per say, I enjoy them though.  Actually I do watch them quite a bit on my spare time.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Not per say, I enjoy them though.  Actually I do watch them quite a bit on my spare time.


I need more good ones. 
I always gotta ask if someone watches horror movies that they can recommend to me lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Mar 5, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Throw Drama Queens Nitty and me into a house, add some other messy people like WAD, Didi and Rion, some fools like Stelios, Vasto and CR and some goody two shoes like Cubey and Law and we got a great recipe for a reality TV show.



I'm a lot more dramatic online than irl.


----------



## Shizune (Mar 5, 2018)

I want to know why I tried cocaine for the first time, I come back to NF and my username is in white.

Who snitched?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Melodie (Mar 5, 2018)

Unlike waffles I get tired of it fast

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 5, 2018)

Anyone listening to Greta van Fleet?


----------



## Stelios (Mar 5, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Anyone listening to Greta van Fleet?



Um no but I like what I just heard.
Ima study the rants


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 5, 2018)

He sounds exactly like Robert Plant and it's pretty scary.
@Didi


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 5, 2018)

@Dr. White, do you like Zola Jesus since you like SIA?


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 5, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Dr. White, do you like Zola Jesus since you like SIA?


idk who that is

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 5, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> idk who that is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 5, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


>


It's not terrible, but def not my style. A bit too Avant garde.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


>



Cyberpunk music, music of the future. Love how the first song gets progressively better haha, that build up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2018)

2nd song better start, I  like this.


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2018)

Oh she is hot.


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2018)

How old is she?


24?


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2018)

Fuck I was off , yeah should have guess she was more mature.


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2018)

She reminds me of less evil Banks


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2018)

woooooooooooooo so attractive


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Aries (Mar 5, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Aries finally CR is posting again. Now some sanity can be restored. What with @Benedict Cumberzatch Zatch going crazy, @Avalon taking a vow of celebecy, and @RemChu with his nightly racist comments.




 The Prince of Hope Aries has returned to stop the troll prince that is Platinum vasto. Time to bring order to the chaos.


----------



## Legend (Mar 5, 2018)

@Aries  name me winner of that game you ended


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 5, 2018)

I like myself some Bebe rexha


----------



## Aries (Mar 5, 2018)

Legend said:


> @Aries  name me winner of that game you ended



Didi had the jester win but if were to choose a winner based on what i saw would have given it to iwandesu do to his double faction kill ability and no one really suspecting him


----------



## Legend (Mar 5, 2018)

Aries said:


> Didi had the jester win but if were to choose a winner based on what i saw would have given it to iwandesu do to his double faction kill ability and no one really suspecting him


I WAS SURVIVOR I SURVIVED


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 5, 2018)

Aries said:


> The Prince of Hope Aries has returned to stop the troll prince that is Platinum vasto. Time to bring order to the chaos.


----------



## Aries (Mar 5, 2018)

Legend said:


> I WAS SURVIVOR I SURVIVED



Its been 10 days i dont remember who else was alive besides iwandesu do to him being the only mafia alive during the phase but yeah thats true. You technically won aswell

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Aries (Mar 5, 2018)

This is the Crime Syndicate universe vasto where everything is in reverse. Vasto in that universe your the bringer of Love instead of Rage and you're username is Wonder Woman

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Mar 5, 2018)

Aries said:


> Its been 10 days i dont remember who else was alive besides iwandesu do to him being the only mafia alive during the phase but yeah thats true. You technically won aswell


Good I wanted my points and credit


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2018)

heard this somewhere before, 
really good


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 5, 2018)

Baba said:


> I'm living for this @C A N T I vs. @Mohit


Its an easy neg diff which is why Johit had to resort to reporting.

Idk whats worse his play in mafia or his rebuttals.


----------



## Avito (Mar 5, 2018)

King's dead

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2018)

Is this girl hot ?


**


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2018)

Mohit said:


> King's dead


I want the throne!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I want the throne!


I am the one whom sits upon the Throne.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks to Zatch was reminded of Susane sundfør, checked and she had a new album few months ago.

Insta buy.


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> I am the one whom sits upon the Throne.


You look mighty comfy, 
Move over.


----------



## Avito (Mar 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Is this girl hot ?
> 
> 
> **


Nope not at all


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Nope not at all


Yeah, I saw the name mentioned at the bottom of a lyrics site.

Type it in youtube.

I'm watching,

dont really feel anything from the music itself kinda typical pop.
Don't feel anything from her look wise, her head shape language puzzles me,
strong chin angle?

*Look at recommendations*

Oh


----------



## Legend (Mar 5, 2018)

The entire BP soundtrack is fire


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2018)

Legend said:


> The entire BP soundtrack is fire

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2018)

Legend said:


> The entire BP soundtrack is fire


Just bought it :0

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2018)

EMOTIONAL EMOTIONAL EMOTIONAL, AH WHY YOU EMOTIONAL? BITCH YOU EMOTIONAL.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Mar 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Just bought it :0





RemChu said:


> EMOTIONAL EMOTIONAL EMOTIONAL, AH WHY YOU EMOTIONAL? BITCH YOU EMOTIONAL.



Good Man.


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 5, 2018)

@C A N T I why the name?


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 5, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> @C A N T I why the name?


Wanted something new & FLCL is one of mt favorite anime shows & the new seasons stsrt this year.

Muugen is just an old shell of my former self now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

Remchu da best

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> @C A N T I why the name?



Is your name an intentional misspelling of (Freddy) Krueger?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 6, 2018)

@Crugyr what's your opinion on the drama in the mafia convo on OJ?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

@Underworld Broker I DREW YOUR AVATAR

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Underworld Broker I DREW YOUR AVATAR



Picasso quality

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 6, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> Its an easy neg diff which is why Johit had to resort to reporting.
> 
> Idk whats worse his play in mafia or his rebuttals.


I read what you said about that incident yesterday and that really pissed me off lmao


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Is your name an intentional misspelling of (Freddy) Krueger?


Nope made it up completely

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 6, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Crugyr what's your opinion on the drama in the mafia convo on OJ?


I’d rather not discuss it in public tbh. Since a quarter of them migrated here


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Underworld Broker I DREW YOUR AVATAR


Oh my

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Picasso quality



@RemChu, critique me


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Oh my



Would you like me to do your avatar next?


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Would you like me to do your avatar next?


Sure. I’ll even use it if it’s good.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Sure. I’ll even use it if it’s good.



That's a lot of pressure, and my hands are now shaking. Need to steady them with alcohol. brb

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> That's a lot of pressure, and my hands are now shaking. Need to steady them with alcohol. brb


I’m so excited.

@Underworld Broker  pm me or discord me and I’ll give you the deets


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

I did my best

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 6, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> I’m so excited.
> 
> @Underworld Broker  pm me or discord me and I’ll give you the deets



Tell me in our convo on OJ


----------



## Magic (Mar 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @RemChu, critique me


*teacher hat* 'Work on your anatomy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Mar 6, 2018)

Watching Requiem for a Dream....

When your parents get old, will you watch over them or put them in an old person home and rarely visit?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Watching Requiem for a Dream....
> 
> When your parents get old, will you watch over them or put them in an old person home and rarely visit?


----------



## Magic (Mar 6, 2018)

That's still the same as take care of them or barely in contact with them.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

RemChu said:


> That's still the same as take care of them or barely in contact with them.



The situation is different if your life is based in another country. It's one thing if you live in the same state as your parents and have them move in with you after something happens. It's another for them to degenerate into a specific condition whilst you list in Asia, then have to uproot your entire life because their health insurance is in America.


----------



## Magic (Mar 6, 2018)

Damn that movie was hella depressing. Shook me to my core.


----------



## Magic (Mar 6, 2018)

Never touching drugs. 

Fuck maaaaaaaaan.


----------



## Magic (Mar 6, 2018)

Scarier than actual horror movie.

Real life is crazy.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 6, 2018)

Dr.White give me some drugs


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 6, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Dr.White give me some drugs


I quit weed a year ago cause society and jobs 

It's the only one I can suggest in good faith but obviously moderation is needed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 6, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Never touching drugs.
> 
> Fuck maaaaaaaaan.





RemChu said:


> Dr.White give me some drugs




Lynch remchu for inconsistency

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Magic (Mar 6, 2018)

While sketching, watched the movie Shame, starring Michael fassbender. Super depressing, the movie is about Sex addiction, escorts, pornography, lack of long term relationships. Lack of real emotional intimacy as a result of the sex addiction.

Main character could pick up and bang practically any chick but, his life is empty. Like emotionally void, nothing.

The dude was jacking off at his work place bathroom >_>
He was super mean to his little sister when she came to visit, because that cramped on his lifestyle. All his free time was for uh sex addiction.
By the end of the film he goes on a binge, trying to pick up girls, banging whores, walks into a gay club/ hook up spot and kisses a dude and gets a BJ.
So raises question, was he doing all of this to cover up that? No I don't think so. I think he has seen and done it all, so maybe he is incline to try and indulge gay stuff as well. 
When he actually liked someone and dated them, he could not get an erection.
However paying an escort got him going...


Man.




So depressing.

*checks backlog*
My next film etc better not be a downer.


----------



## Magic (Mar 6, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Lynch remchu for inconsistency


I'm BP in real life, do you really want to do that?


----------



## Magic (Mar 6, 2018)

Note to self, never pay for sex.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 6, 2018)

Ughhhhhhhhhh,

So depressed after those two movies back to back.

Father. =[


----------



## Magic (Mar 6, 2018)

My soul weeps. ; (


----------



## Didi (Mar 6, 2018)

Shame is pretty sad yeah, great film
love me some Carey Mulligan

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 6, 2018)

Baba said:


> I read what you said about that incident yesterday and that really pissed me off lmao


Which one where I called out Johit or the Mods & why?
Utopia needs to come back so much is un answered!!


RemChu said:


> While sketching, watched the movie Shame, starring Michael fassbender. Super depressing, the movie is about Sex addiction, escorts, pornography, lack of long term relationships. Lack of real emotional intimacy as a result of the sex addiction.
> 
> Main character could pick up and bang practically any chick but, his life is empty. Like emotionally void, nothing.
> 
> ...


Could've easily banged out his sister tbh.

Fassbender is one of my fav actors you should watch Frank next.


Didi said:


> Shame is pretty sad yeah, great film
> love me some Carey Mulligan

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 6, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> Which one where I called out Johit or the Mods & why?


Thee one with Mohit reporting you when he said worse things back.


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 6, 2018)

Baba said:


> Thee one with Mohit reporting you when he said worse things back.


I'll just forward you the messages on OJ, it annoyed me when I saw CM stated they were lenient with the PM incident  as I believe it was to our situation.

That whole thread just went to show why I am annoyed there now.


----------



## Baba (Mar 6, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> I'll just forward you the messages on OJ, it annoyed me when I saw CM stated they were lenient with the PM incident as I believe it was to our situation.
> 
> That whole thread just went to show why I am annoyed there now.


Won't be able to check PMs on OJ 

PM me here or discord 



Mohit said:


> the fuck is wrong with you dude are you a homophobe





Mohit said:


> again with this word it seems you really love ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) maybe you are one


>Calls you a homophobe for using the word inactifag  
>subtely tries to shame by calling you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 6, 2018)

Baba said:


> Won't be able to check PMs on OJ
> 
> PM me here or discord


Lol I just added you to it hahahaha

Hold on.


Baba said:


> >Calls you a homophobe for using the word inactifag
> >subtely tries to shame by calling you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


Exactly what I am talking about.

I'm just annoyed they deleted my response while nothing else was deleted.


----------



## Baba (Mar 6, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> Exactly what I am talking about.
> 
> I'm just annoyed they deleted my response while nothing else was deleted.


Slade's post was deleted too actually. 



C A N T I said:


> Lol I just added you to it hahahaha
> 
> Hold on.


Okie dokie


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 6, 2018)

Baba said:


> Slade's post was deleted too actually.


It was only after Mods were called out on the same issues.

That place is Toxic it even had Dante pull out of his game. I can longer can be apart of that.


----------



## Avito (Mar 6, 2018)

Baba said:


> >Calls you a homophobe for using the word inactifag
> >subtely tries to shame by calling you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


i m just trying to get down to his level as it seems i m not good at it

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 6, 2018)

> continuing the Canti/Mohit shit

Why are you guys so petty ?

And to be clear, I said "guys", so the whole lot of you.



Get over it already and stop being shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 6, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> It was only after Mods were called out on the same issues.
> 
> That place is Toxic it even had Dante pull out of his game. I can longer can be apart of that.


Ah okay. Your choice. I'll be getting back to Mafia after April or so. We'll play together here then.


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> i m just trying to get down to his level as it seems i m not good at it


Yes as if calling one a dickwad, assface, homophobe then a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is not as bad as being called a meme, child, brat & dumb....

Stop trying to play the victim here your act won't work anymore you already exposed your true self on OJ. 

Luke 2.0 tbh

Sorry Waffles. He needs to be exposed for the true person he actually is.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 6, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> Which one where I called out Johit or the Mods & why?
> 
> Utopia needs to come back so much is un answered!!
> 
> ...


Yeah, I thought by the description someone else gave it he was going to cross that line. Since the character was so far gone, it seemed he couldn't view women in other role besides that of as a means to sexually gratify himself. It's like that base desire that primal urge is all that drives him.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 6, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> Sorry Waffles. He needs to be exposed for the true person he actually is.



Is that what you're doing though ?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 6, 2018)

Do I need to read back?


----------



## Stelios (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Mar 6, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Do I need to read back?



No.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> No.


Okay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 6, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> Yes as if calling one a dickwad, assface, homophobe then a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is not as bad as being called a meme, child, brat & dumb....
> 
> Stop trying to play the victim here your act won't work anymore you already exposed your true self on OJ.
> 
> ...






Luke 2.0

How can you compare mohit with Lucaniel

As far as this section goes  @Lucaniel has word diarrhea , mohit is more silent than the lambs


----------



## Baba (Mar 6, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Do I need to read back?


or you can just ask me


----------



## Baba (Mar 6, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Luke 2.0
> 
> How can you compare mohit with Lucaniel
> 
> As far as this section goes  @Lucaniel has word diarrhea , mohit is more silent than the lambs


Not talking about that Luke xD


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 6, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Luke 2.0
> 
> How can you compare mohit with Lucaniel
> 
> As far as this section goes  @Lucaniel has word diarrhea , mohit is more silent than the lambs


Luke =/= Lucaniel 

There's no K in Luc. 

Luke is the guy that FinalBeta'd chicks and paid off admins to not get banned on other site. 

Your inter-forum gossip of the day. 




Baba said:


> or you can just ask me


Okay. 

Send me bulletpoints.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 6, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Luke =/= Lucaniel
> 
> There's no K in Luc.
> 
> ...




NF world problems


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

It's not even good drama. don't blow your load. 

wait for the real players to make an appearance


----------



## Baba (Mar 6, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Okay.
> 
> Send me bulletpoints.


I actually already told you yesterday


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Luke =/= Lucaniel
> 
> There's no K in Luc.
> 
> ...



What does this verb mean? "chicks".


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

speaking of Carey Mulligan, I want to see Collateral

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> What does this verb mean? "chicks".


Probably underage broads that are easy to hit it an quit it.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> It's not even good drama. don't blow your load.
> 
> wait for the real players to make an appearance



It's ok whoever gets their shitload here we gonna dispose them swiftly.
The modlord here is from Balcans.
Balcans ain't no western pussies  they loot , they steal and they plunder

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Probably underage broads that are easy to hit it an quit it.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

Stelios said:


> It's ok whoever gets their shitload here we gonna dispose them swiftly.
> The modlord here is from Balcans.
> Balcans ain't no western pussies  they loot , they steal and they plunder


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 6, 2018)

Stelios said:


> It's ok whoever gets their shitload here we gonna dispose them swiftly.
> The modlord here is from Balcans.
> Balcans ain't no western pussies  they loot , they steal and they plunder


It's been a long time since I stole anything though, but yeah.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 6, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> It's been a long time since I stole anything though, but yeah.



yeah they have cameras all over the place nowadays
teens can't steal mentos no more


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 6, 2018)

Baba said:


> Ah okay. Your choice. I'll be getting back to Mafia after April or so. We'll play together here then.


So far away


RemChu said:


> Yeah, I thought by the description someone else gave it he was going to cross that line. Since the character was so far gone, it seemed he couldn't view women in other role besides that of as a means to sexually gratify himself. It's like that base desire that primal urge is all that drives him.


Yes that movie was all sorts of strange but really depicted how far Sex Addiction can be detrimental to your day to day life. 


Mr. Waffles said:


> Is that what you're doing though ?


Yes I am. He plays the victim card fsr too often now.  You can easily see this in his current post.

He's a rude & disgusting person & even was acting out like Grandpa Uchiha against the Mods on OJ.


Stelios said:


> Luke 2.0
> 
> How can you compare mohit with Lucaniel
> 
> As far as this section goes  @Lucaniel has word diarrhea , mohit is more silent than the lambs


Wrong Luke haha


White Wolf said:


> Luke =/= Lucaniel
> 
> There's no K in Luc.
> 
> ...


Top Kek.

He was also the 'cause for why OJ went down.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 6, 2018)

Stelios said:


> yeah they have cameras all over the place nowadays
> teens can't steal mentos no more


I preferred chocolate bars tbh.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I preferred chocolate bars tbh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 6, 2018)

Fascinating.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Fascinating.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 6, 2018)

I love Muzaka, such a beautiful werewolf specimen.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

i will rep whoever guesses who that is


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> i will rep whoever guesses who that is



Me.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> i will rep whoever guesses who that is


Looks like Melodie


----------



## Baba (Mar 6, 2018)

hisoka


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Me.


or that I guess, always get the two confused


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 6, 2018)

Baba said:


> hisoka


maybe that too


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 6, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> or that I guess, always get the two confused



I'm not sure how to take that...


----------



## Baba (Mar 6, 2018)

does hisoka have blonde hair I don't remember


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 6, 2018)

I'm not sure if y'all are memeing or don't see it's the guy from Zatch's avy

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 6, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm not sure if y'all are memeing or don't see it's the guy from Zatch's avy



I have those blocked, so I ain't meme'ing, nor am I seeing shit.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm not sure if y'all are memeing or don't see it's the guy from Zatch's avy



You're good at it. 



Mr. Waffles said:


> Me.



If that's what you look like, I will sponsor you. 



Mr. Waffles said:


> I have those blocked, so I ain't meme'ing, nor am I seeing shit.



Why do you have avatars blocked?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

*The following error occurred:*
Seriously? Do you really not have more than 4 friends on the forum? Give reputation to some other users first, to prove that you aren't a loser, and therefore worthy of our reputation system.

i'll rep you later

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Why do you have avatars blocked?



It minimizes scrolling.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2018)

I heavily dislike how this convo oscillates between going an entire day without replies or having 500000 replies in the span of an hour.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 6, 2018)

MAD said:


> I heavily dislike how this convo oscillates between going an entire day without replies or having 500000 replies in the span of an hour.



You want us to pace it more evenly at 3000000 a day ?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

MAD said:


> I heavily dislike how this convo oscillates between going an entire day without replies or having 500000 replies in the span of an hour.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You want us to pace it more evenly at 3000000 a day ?



That’s 6 times more than what I said how is that compromise


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2018)

Have a dice roll.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

MAD said:


> Have a dice roll.



I think I'm the first person to get that comment from you. 

I win


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Mar 6, 2018)

MAD said:


> That’s 6 times more than what I said how is that compromise



I just typed a bunch of zeroes.
Like fuck if I counted them, or how many you used lol.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

Did you have to google that, or did you know who he was?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Did you have to google that, or did you know who he was?


I've seen Heroes, a few times.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Did you have to google that, or did you know who he was?



I know who that is.
Come on now.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 6, 2018)

Though I had to Google either way since I can't make images appear out of thin air.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I think I'm the first person to get that comment from you.
> 
> I win



You are.





Mr. Waffles said:


> I just typed a bunch of zeroes.
> Like fuck if I counted them, or how many you used lol.



smh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 6, 2018)

MAD said:


> smh



What ?
Were you actually expecting me to count that ?
Pffft.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What ?
> Were you actually expecting me to count that ?
> Pffft.



ur lazy
not retarded


----------



## Baba (Mar 6, 2018)

MAD said:


> You are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is clearly not a 100-faced die

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 6, 2018)

MAD said:


> ur lazy
> not retarded



True.

Still....

The amount of zeroes was only mildly relevant to the point, so counting them was a waste of time regardless.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2018)

Baba said:


> that is clearly not a 100-faced die



How about this one.



Mr. Waffles said:


> True.
> 
> Still....
> 
> The amount of zeroes was only mildly relevant to the point, so counting them was a waste of time regardless.



Everything is a waste of time.

Including wasting time.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 6, 2018)

You need to work on your hand control to try and keep the consistency up throughout the piece.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 6, 2018)

MAD said:


> Everything is a waste of time.
> 
> Including wasting time.



You know, I want to disagree with you.

But like... I can't think of anything to counter that with.

So, have an agree.


----------



## Baba (Mar 6, 2018)

MAD said:


> How about this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why not just put a coin there


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You need to work on your hand control to try and keep the consistency up throughout the piece.



If I were on a tablet and not using the mac trackpad


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You know, I want to disagree with you.
> 
> But like... I can't think of anything to counter that with.
> 
> So, have an agree.



will you use my drawing as your sig?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> will you use my drawing as your sig?



Imma go with no.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> If I were on a tablet and not using the mac trackpad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2018)

Baba said:


> why not just put a coin there



Mostly because I’m not an admin or a staff member in general and have no means of implementing or changing features on this forum.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

MAD said:


> Mostly because I’m not an admin or a staff member in general and have no means of implementing or changing features on this forum.



@Reznor


----------



## Baba (Mar 6, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Imma go with no.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

Centipede?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 6, 2018)

Have a disagree.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Baba (Mar 6, 2018)

MAD said:


> Mostly because I’m not an admin or a staff member in general and have no means of implementing or changing features on this forum.


It was not a question pointed at you 

I was wondering why the developer did it in such way


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2018)

Baba said:


> It was not a question pointed at you
> 
> I was wondering why the developer did it in such way



Because they have autism.


----------



## Baba (Mar 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Centipede?


Hybrid of a centaur and a pegasus who mutated and grew a unicorn horn

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

thx, friend wolf 



Mr. Waffles said:


> Have a disagree.



no


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> no



Too late, I already gave it.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> thx, wolf



fixed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 6, 2018)

Ten out of then men dutch like Zatch

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> fixed



omg everyone has become so launisch today. gonna log off unless didi showers me with his manly friendliness


----------



## Baba (Mar 6, 2018)

Ten out of ten men ditch like Zatch?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> omg everyone has become so launisch today. gonna log off unless didi showers me with his manly friendliness



> today

I'm like that every day.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> launisch


Launisch
Musical artist

:

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Too late, I already gave it.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 6, 2018)

Giving me useless flowers ain't gonna do anything though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Mar 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> omg everyone has become so launisch today. gonna log off unless didi showers me with his manly friendliness




ew


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Giving me useless flowers ain't gonna do anything though.


Maybe he mixed you an Melodie up again

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 6, 2018)

Didi said:


> ew



Blij dat ik jou niet ben. 



White Wolf said:


> Maybe he mixed you an Melodie up again





That's a good explanation.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Blij dat ik jou niet ben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 6, 2018)

Ikke nie begrijp.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

Didi said:


> ew





SPAGHETTI BOLOGNESE

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Ikke nie begrijp.


What do you mean you don't understand?!


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 6, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> What do you mean you don't understand?!



Ik bedoel dat ik het niet snap. 
Lijkt me nogal vrij simpel.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Ik bedoel dat ik het niet snap.
> Lijkt me nogal vrij simpel.


Well, then I can't help you


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 6, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Well, then I can't help you



Ik ben al jaren niet meer te helpen.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

Niets is gratis bij die ouwe waffles

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Niets is gratis bij die ouwe waffles


Bij mij is alles gratis.

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Ik ben al jaren niet meer te helpen.


Well, therapists are always there for you!


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 6, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Well, therapists are always there for you!



Ik ben al voorbij het punt waar dat een optie is.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Well, therapists are always there for you!



@Dr. White


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Ik ben al voorbij het punt waar dat een optie is.



At first I thought this said you were broke when that was an option but no


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> At first I thought this said you were broke when that was an option but no



Tsk tsk... I expected better from you.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Dr. White


I don't accept 15th century guilder


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 6, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> I don't accept 15th century guilder



Pretty sure those would be worth something by now though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> I don't accept 15th century guilder



I'll draw you something nice.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'll draw you something nice.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

that's how i imagine therapist dr. white first telling his clients he is doing it pro bono then fleecing them at the door

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Ik ben al voorbij het punt waar dat een optie is.


You're never past the therapy options

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 6, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> You're never past the therapy options



I am, if I don't care enough to go.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 6, 2018)

You're hopeless, I guess


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 6, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> You're hopeless, I guess



I am, yes.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Mar 6, 2018)

Dat Goku form


----------



## Stelios (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Mar 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> What does this verb mean? "chicks".


Well usually just slang for girls. Doesn't have a age range attached to it.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 6, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Well usually just slang for girls. Doesn't have a age range attached to it.


I think you're thinking of baby chickens

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> omg everyone has become so launisch today. gonna log off unless didi showers me with his manly friendliness



Looking for someone friendly?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 6, 2018)

@Underworld Broker

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Looking for someone friendly?



you're always friendly 

ava for supermod


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 6, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Looking for someone friendly?


 
Are you?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 6, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> @Underworld Broker



Would love to cuddle them, they're incredibly adorable~

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Didi (Mar 6, 2018)

These Chicks Are Literally Drowning In Pussy! You Won't Believe The Pictures!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> you're always friendly
> 
> ava for supermod


A friendly supermod is about as useless as a Tazmo admin.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 6, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Are you?


Depends...are you a cop?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> you're always friendly
> 
> ava for supermod



How are you?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> A friendly supermod is about as useless as a Tazmo admin.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

Didi said:


> These Chicks Are Literally Drowning In Pussy! You Won't Believe The Pictures!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 6, 2018)

A bookfag that can't read the difference between Mbxx and Tazmo. Pathetic.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

Avalon said:


> How are you?



I'm about to log off. i've been partying since thursday and doing a lot of activities with some people, and now i am ready to catch up on lost sleep.

How have you been?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'm about to log off. i've been partying since thursday and doing a lot of activities with some people, and now i am ready to catch up on lost sleep.
> 
> How have you been?



...and how many ladies did you "party" with these last few days?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

Avalon said:


> ...and how many ladies did you "party" with these last few days?



oh i realized everything started on Wednesday. WELL, Wednesday I only got drunk with one lady.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> oh i realized everything started on Wednesday. WELL, Wednesday I only got drunk with one lady.


...go on


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

Avalon said:


> ...go on



No, you're embarrassing me 

How's your blossoming relationship with Nataly :blu


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)

I think I'm in an older-woman phase. i need itachi's counsel

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> No, you're embarrassing me
> 
> How's your blossoming relationship with Nataly :blu


My PM box is open if you wanna tell me all the naughty details 

And me and Nataly are friends, nothing more and nothing less

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 6, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Would love to cuddle them, they're incredibly adorable~



Yeah since they probably don't won't taste good yet.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 6, 2018)

These baby chickens
with potatoes
in the oven





Subarashii said:


> @Underworld Broker

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 6, 2018)

Superman said:


> Yeah since they probably don't won't taste good yet.



I prefer eating fish

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 6, 2018)

\


Underworld Broker said:


> Would love to cuddle them, they're incredibly adorable~


I know right!? 
I heard an ad on the radio for a farm selling chicks and I want onee


Avalon said:


> Depends...are you a cop?


No 



Stelios said:


> These baby chickens
> with potatoes
> in the oven


You take that back!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 6, 2018)

Didi said:


> These Chicks Are Literally Drowning In Pussy! You Won't Believe The Pictures!


 


Underworld Broker said:


> I prefer eating fish

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 6, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> You take that back!



I m a carnivore lady
a brute
and you have made me hungry
I regret nothing


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 6, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I m a carnivore lady
> a brute
> and you have made me hungry
> I regret nothing


If you were a carnivore, you'd have teeth like a cat


----------



## Magic (Mar 6, 2018)

you see cute lil chick chicks and get hangry? 

:*( What da hell @Stelios


----------



## Magic (Mar 6, 2018)

Are you Tom Cat from Tom and Jerry?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 6, 2018)

Finally got that Killmonger avy back


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2018)

More like Killdonger because my dick is dead after how hard I beat it to him.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2018)

Wait.

I lagged out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 6, 2018)

MAD said:


> More like Killdonger because my dick is dead after how hard I beat it to him.


----------



## Magic (Mar 6, 2018)

MAD said:


> More like Killdonger because my dick is dead after how hard I beat it to him.


HAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHA


----------



## Stelios (Mar 6, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> If you were a carnivore, you'd have teeth like a cat



My canines are there and they are pretty sharp , like dracula sharp 
I have them and their job is to tear flesh


----------



## Magic (Mar 6, 2018)

plz no bully


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 6, 2018)

@iwandesu 

What is the name of that chat room they use in OBD games instead of QT?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 6, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @iwandesu
> 
> What is the name of that chat room they use in OBD games instead of QT?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 6, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 7, 2018)

@Avalon @Nighty the Mighty @poutanko @Underworld Broker @Trinity @Didi @Subarashii @Nep Nep

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 7, 2018)

what is it

on phone, 2 lazy


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 7, 2018)

Trinity said:


> what is it
> 
> on phone, 2 lazy



some horrendous grab from the Harry Potter IP for the lucrative mobile gaming market 

living your life as a student at hogwarts


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 7, 2018)

wew


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm a total gaming snob man. I would never even touch a "game" on a mobile app store.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 7, 2018)

Nep Nep said:


> I'm a total gaming snob man. I would never even touch a "game" on a mobile app store.


Rood. Are you judging me!? HUH!?


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Rood. Are you judging me!? HUH!?



'Lil bit.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 7, 2018)

Nep Nep said:


> 'Lil bit.


_B E G O N E  T H O T_

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 7, 2018)

I kid you can stay but make me some breakfast first


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I kid you can stay but make me some breakfast first



You get pancakes and home made syrup @~@

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 7, 2018)

Nep Nep said:


> You get pancakes and home made syrup @~@


Maple or venezuelan spice?


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Maple or venezuelan spice?



Wow openly lewd. WOW. 

I did not expect this


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 7, 2018)

Nep Nep said:


> Wow openly lewd. WOW.
> 
> I did not expect this


Kek 


Did you miss the months I was openly gay with Cubey


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Kek
> 
> 
> Did you miss the months I was openly gay with Cubey



Dude. Obviously. I was not in the section.

And I shouldn't be in here either. I'll be off now


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 7, 2018)

@RemChu :

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Magic (Mar 7, 2018)

>_> lol


----------



## Didi (Mar 7, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Avalon @Nighty the Mighty @poutanko @Underworld Broker @Trinity @Didi @Subarashii @Nep Nep




already seen it homes
looks like generic mobile cashcow trash
and it's made by niantic
so I don't expect much, unfortunately 



why won't they just give me the true Hogwarts RPG where you're your own character and can explore and have classes and everything ugh
print that money already dammit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> already seen it homes
> looks like generic mobile cashcow trash
> and it's made by niantic
> so I don't expect much, unfortunately
> ...


But you haven't responded to my post about greta van fleet


----------



## Didi (Mar 7, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> But you haven't responded to my post about greta van fleet




?
I don't know what you're talking about
don't read every page if there's multiple unread ones when I check


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> ?
> I don't know what you're talking about
> don't read every page if there's multiple unread ones when I check


I tagged you 

Some new nigs playing a led zep cover band are actually pretty decent and getting hype in mainstream/underground and wanted your input. this due emulates Plant so damn well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 7, 2018)

and the second song def has some Rush vocal inspiration with a fusion of Plant


----------



## Didi (Mar 7, 2018)

oh weird, I didn't get the tag
I'll listen


----------



## Didi (Mar 7, 2018)

holy shit wtf is this edited
it looks so weird coming out of his mouth
and it 100% sounds like Plant


----------



## Didi (Mar 7, 2018)

the other guys are pretty good as well
but holy moly that singer

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> holy shit wtf is this edited
> it looks so weird coming out of his mouth
> and it 100% sounds like Plant


lmao I had the same reaction. Plant even said he fucks with them. It's honestly so weird lmao. While I'm glad they started like this hopefully they branch out with more stuff like the second song, cause the first is a bit too much like Zeppelin to stay with for a career, and they def realize the resemblance. I'm just glad a new age band can take that sound and replicate it so damn well. Honestly haven't been so into a post 90's band since the Strokes.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 7, 2018)

live version

He even does the classic Plant sing along to the guitar Melodie


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 7, 2018)

What modern rock band can play a show like this lmao?

A comparison for ya'll newcomers


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 7, 2018)

Harry Potter GBA games the besto.


----------



## Didi (Mar 7, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Harry Potter GBA games the besto.



The GBA games were meh
the GBC RPGs for 1 and 2 were really cool tho

and the first 2 (especially the second) action platformers on PC were top notch as well
especially dat soundtrack from Jeremy Soule


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 7, 2018)

Though seriously

The best game was the quidditch one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Mar 7, 2018)

that one was also lit


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 7, 2018)

Here here on a true Harry Potter rpg game. But who is good enough to make it?


----------



## Stelios (Mar 7, 2018)

Nep Nep said:


> I'm a total gaming snob man. I would never even touch a "game" on a mobile app store.



So you never played angry birds ?


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 7, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Avalon @Nighty the Mighty @poutanko @Underworld Broker @Trinity @Didi @Subarashii @Nep Nep


If it were free to play, I'd totes get it and forget about it in a month

This was the best HP game tho 


Dr. White said:


> I tagged you
> 
> Some new nigs playing a led zep cover band are actually pretty decent and getting hype in mainstream/underground and wanted your input. this due emulates Plant so damn well.


Holy whuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut
Either he is blessed or he is trying really hard to sound like RP
Either way


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 7, 2018)

Stelios said:


> My canines are there and they are pretty sharp , like dracula sharp
> I have them and their job is to tear flesh


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 7, 2018)

I don't know about RPG, but I could see myself making a good mafia game for HP.

Iirc the last one was in 2013 and it got butchered by a mafioso who outed his team right?


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 7, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I don't know about RPG, but I could see myself making a good mafia game for HP.
> 
> Iirc the last one was in 2013 and it got butchered by a mafioso who outed his team right?


Classic Slytherin


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 7, 2018)

I think instead of making a Harry Potter mafia with named characters, I could try for a generic Hogwarts Mafia. Split the players into houses, have them learn spells as the game progresses, and have mafia be a group of students are actually Death Eaters on disguise (but they have student identities they can claim).

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 7, 2018)

It's probably more fun to design it this way than go for the usual "list the main characters an assign a classic mafia role to each one".

I'll think about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 7, 2018)

I have actually played HP mafia they are fun in one game hosted by Dante harry and Co were mafia and I was sk aka ginny weasely / basilisk good times


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 7, 2018)

Mojito said:


> I have actually played HP mafia they are fun in one game hosted by Dante harry and Co were mafia and I was sk aka ginny weasely / basilisk good times



Did you get modkilled/replaced for inactifagging ?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 7, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Did you get modkilled/replaced for inactifagging ?


Nope I got lynched and lost the game the mafia had to kill me nigh  phase to win I had to survive till day 5 to win and town had to lynch me to win it was a great game. I messed up by claiming doc on day 2 my one shot iron failed got expended following night  and the mafia team thinking that I wasn't basilisk got ke up to lynch and eventually they lost too town did nothing and still won all in all good times


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 7, 2018)

Mojito said:


> Nope



This was all I read.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 7, 2018)

Thinking about it, I can make a completely roleless role madness game. Have every player be a generic student, split them into houses, then have each house get a specific ability tree (related to their class schedule). For example, one student can pick between a Potions or Transformation spell class on Day 1, and will learn the first spell from that class.

Mafia will also be generic students, only that they will be evil and will have acess to an exclusive set of Dark Arts spells from the start (since mafia needs to have more fire power than town).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Avito (Mar 7, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> This was all I read.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 7, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> This was all I read.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 7, 2018)

Mojito said:


>



It was the answer to the question I asked.
The rest was irrelevant.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 7, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It was the answer to the question I asked.
> The rest was irrelevant.


No I wanted to share my experience and you didn't even cared


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 7, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Avalon @Nighty the Mighty @poutanko @Underworld Broker @Trinity @Didi @Subarashii @Nep Nep


Why did you tag Nighty? She has no knowledge of Harry Potter.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 7, 2018)

So that Image game which I asked to help me balance a few weeks ago is about to get hosted. But the original game had 20 players, and right now it should have 17 players. Assuming it stays that way, any idea how I ensure it stays balanced?

Here's the original setup:


*Spoiler*: __ 




TOWN
1 cop
1 doctor
1 vigilante (2-shot)
1 roleblocker
1 doublevoter
10 vanilla townies

MAFIA
1 godfather
1 mafia roleblocker
1 janitor
1 mafia goon

INDEPENDENT
1 serial killer (1-shot bulletproof)




Also reminder that the game has a no double targetting rule (so doctors and RBs are weaker) and that everyone must post in images (extra challenge for town).

I'm thinking of maybe removing 2 vanilla townies and the mafia goon, but that might leave the town/mafia ratio a little high (13 vs 3). Then again, the restrictions above help keep town in check. Or I can remove 3 vanilla townies, but then I have to either remove mafia PRs, or give town more roles (not a fan of this option since town is already full of roles).

Vanillafia specialists, help.

@Didi @Melodie @MAD @WolfPrinceKouga


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2018)

Remove vig, doublevoter, and mafia goon if you want to keep the SK while also giving them a VERY legitimate shot of winning as opposed to just being a wildcard that the role is often relegated to.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 7, 2018)

MAD said:


> Remove vig, doublevoter, and mafia goon if you want to keep the SK while also giving them a VERY legitimate shot of winning as opposed to just being a wildcard that the role is often relegated to.



Is the vig really that strong? I only added it for novelty, tbh.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Is the vig really that strong? I only added it for novelty, tbh.



It’s strong in this particular setup because of the possibilities to:

1. Assist the SK in randomly thwarting mafia which makes two effective tools to neutralizing scum to the one effective and true one: the lynch.

2. Can potentially either kill or waste the SK’s one-shot Iron which opens them up to easy termination from the scumteam.

It’s just a needlessly chaotic variable. If the SK was flat out bulletproof then it would be fine even in unlimiting their kills but mafia would need to be empowered some in return so the Goon would probably have to transform into being a Role Cop or some manner of investigative role. 

How much do you want to emphasize town generic play? I see your initial ratio is a neat 1:1 but cutting down the roles to 17 sort of screws with it some.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 7, 2018)

MAD said:


> How much do you want to emphasize town generic play? I see your initial ratio is a neat 1:1 but cutting down the roles to 17 sort of screws with it some.



Not much important, it's just that I don't want to spend time making a needlessly complicated role madness because there is no theme to match that. So the setup is vanilla. It has a bunch of roles because roles are fun, but the number of town roles was the amount I managed to add without having to make the mafia too complicated, and knowing I'm limited to 20 players.

If I could think of a role to put in the place of those it could work just fine. Maybe a vote silencer that acts in the previous night? Or an extra doctor/RB in the form of a jailkeeper?

Or maybe vig can be made 1-shot instead of 2-shot...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 7, 2018)

Sorry not bodyguard, jailkeeper. I edited it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 7, 2018)

Tho bodyguard works too. Maybe.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Not much important, it's just that I don't want to spend time making a needlessly complicated role madness because there is no theme to match that. So the setup is vanilla. It has a bunch of roles because roles are fun, but the number of town roles was the amount I managed to add without having to make the mafia too complicated, and knowing I'm limited to 20 players.
> 
> If I could think of a role to put in the place of those it could work just fine. Maybe a vote silencer that acts in the previous night? Or an extra doctor/RB in the form of a jailkeeper?
> 
> Or maybe vig can be made 1-shot instead of 2-shot...



One-shot vigilante would actually be a much better limitation. Are the performers of the kills known via the writeup or is it just "X has died." (See my most recent Feb Vanilla Game)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 7, 2018)

MAD said:


> One-shot vigilante would actually be a much better limitation. Are the performers of the kills known via the writeup or is it just "X has died." (See my most recent Feb Vanilla Game)



"X has died", definitely.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> "X has died", definitely.



That's good, then. Makes the mafia stronger by default because if the vigilante can only shoot once and there's a possibility he gets janitored that empowers their fakeclaim game.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 7, 2018)

Well thanks for your help.

It's easier not to worry about this stuff when you make role madness because the roles just dampen each other, but here a single role can be too powerful.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2018)

No problem.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 7, 2018)

They need a Hairy Plopper game


----------



## Stelios (Mar 7, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Platinum (Mar 7, 2018)

Got the day 1 writeup ready to go for The Standoff 2


----------



## Baba (Mar 8, 2018)

Can someone host a game and put @C A N T I and @Mojito in the same scum team

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Winner 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 8, 2018)

Baba said:


> Can someone host a game and put @C A N T I and @Mojito in the same scum team


I'd bus him to get Town Cred...


----------



## Avito (Mar 8, 2018)

Baba said:


> Can someone host a game and put @C A N T I and @Mojito in the same scum team


That probably will change nothing we will still go After each other to throw other players off


----------



## Baba (Mar 8, 2018)

Mojito said:


> That probably will change nothing we will still go After each other to throw other players off


That's the fun part


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 8, 2018)

Mojito said:


> That probably will change nothing we will still go After each other to throw other players off


Johit & I would rekt 'cause they wouldn't believe we were on the same team.

Baba you'd be our first target if @poutanko isn't in the game.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 8, 2018)

Baba said:


> Can someone host a game and put @C A N T I and @Mojito in the same scum team



They just need some steamy fanfiction. brb getting my typewriter

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 2


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 8, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> They just need some steamy fanfiction. brb getting my typewriter


Sketch it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 8, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> They just need some steamy fanfiction. brb getting my typewriter


Come replace one of the inactive members in wads game

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 8, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> Johit & I would rekt 'cause they wouldn't believe we were on the same team.
> 
> Baba you'd be our first target if @poutanko isn't in the game.


Have an optimistic


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 8, 2018)

'You're mine, CANTI,' Mohit murmurs against his throat.

'Yes. Yours. When will you accept that?' CANTI pants. Mohit groans and starts to move, really move. And CANTI surrenders himself to Mohit's relentless rhythm, savoring each push and pull, his ragged breathing.

It makes CANTI feel powerful, strong, desired and loved—loved by this captivating, complicated man, whom he loves in return with all his heart. Mohit pushes harder and harder, his breathing ragged, losing himself in CANTI as CANTI loses himself in Mohit.

Oh my. CANTI gapes at the people in front of them, staring at the backs of their heads. They have no idea what CANTI and Mohit are up to. Wrapping his free arm around CANTI's waist, Mohit pulls him to him, holding him in place as his fingers explore. Holy fucking shit...in here? The elevator travels smoothly down, stopping at the fifty-third floor to let some more people on, but CANTI is not paying attention. He is focused on every little move Mohit's fingers make. Circling around, now moving forward, questing, as they shuffle back.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 8, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Come replace one of the inactive members in wads game



Who has been inactive?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 8, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Who has been inactive?


Lord genome


----------



## Baba (Mar 8, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> 'You're mine, CANTI,' Mohit murmurs against his throat.
> 
> 'Yes. Yours. When will you accept that?' CANTI pants. Mohit groans and starts to move, really move. And CANTI surrenders himself to Mohit's relentless rhythm, savoring each push and pull, his ragged breathing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 8, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Lord genome



He's always inactive. I swear he was inactive in a game because he magically decided to go on a cruise.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 8, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> 'You're mine, CANTI,' Mohit murmurs against his throat.
> 
> 'Yes. Yours. When will you accept that?' CANTI pants. Mohit groans and starts to move, really move. And CANTI surrenders himself to Mohit's relentless rhythm, savoring each push and pull, his ragged breathing.
> 
> ...


Make this ur flash fiction entry

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 8, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 8, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Make this ur flash fiction entry



I'm going to make a quick cunnilingus scene between you and mel to clear the tension

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 8, 2018)

This is me after reading that fan fic looking for Zatch

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Melodie (Mar 8, 2018)

You guys shouldn't indirectly talk about an ongoing game in anyway tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 8, 2018)

Mojito said:


> This is me after reading that fan fic looking for Zatch




*Spoiler*: __ 




'Mohit, I'm going to come in your mouth,' Canti's breathy tone is warning. 'If you don't want me to, stop now.' He flexes his hips again, his eyes are wide, wary, and filled with salacious need—need for Mohit. Need for his mouth… oh my.

Holy crap. His hands are really gripping Mohit's hair. 'I can do this,' Mohit muses. He pushes even harder and, in a moment of extraordinary confidence, bares his teeth. That tips Canti over the edge.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 8, 2018)

Melodie said:


> You guys shouldn't indirectly talk about an ongoing game in anyway tbh.



fanfiction isn't game talk!!!!


----------



## poutanko (Mar 8, 2018)

Just lynch and vig Johit and Canti if they continue with their argument on other game. If 1 flips scum, vig the other

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 8, 2018)

@poutanko i did the vote count, but i don't know if i can post it


----------



## Avito (Mar 8, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @poutanko i did the vote count, but i don't know if i can post it


Nah you probably shouldn't but if you wanna do it in several send her that by rating


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 8, 2018)

Mojito said:


> Nah you probably shouldn't but if you wanna do it in several send her that by rating



OBVIOUSLY I can't post the voting for a game I'm not in

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 8, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> OBVIOUSLY I can't post the voting for a game I'm not in


Its mojIto not. Mojto


----------



## Magic (Mar 8, 2018)

I DM THE GIRL FRIDAY CLASS

IT WORKED

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 8, 2018)

Been like fucking days, no reply.
until now

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 8, 2018)

k back to homework. ...


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 8, 2018)

Mojito said:


> Its mojIto not. Mojto



No, when people were making fun of you, they called you 'mojito.' now that you are mojito, we need a new name, so i propose mojto. it's simple, elegant, ergonomic. beautiful. gorgeous. fluffy. 



RemChu said:


> I DM THE GIRL FRIDAY CLASS
> 
> IT WORKED

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 8, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> No, when people were making fun of you, they called you 'mojito.' now that you are mojito, we need a new name, so i propose mojto. it's simple, elegant, ergonomic. beautiful. gorgeous. fluffy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## poutanko (Mar 8, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @poutanko i did the vote count, but i don't know if i can post it


Was talking about replacing Ava as a player not for vote count

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 8, 2018)

Why does canti have a detachable cock? Is that what you're into @Benedict Cumberzatch ? You like a bad boy with a detachable cock arsenal to ravage your frat boy fanny?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 8, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Why does canti have a detachable cock? Is that what you're into @Benedict Cumberzatch ? You like a bad boy with a detachable cock arsenal to ravage your frat boy fanny?





I'm about to go to sleep, but I'll dream of this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 8, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'm about to go to sleep, but I'll dream of this.


Ninight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 8, 2018)

My love to all the women here today

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 8, 2018)

ww that's you summoning your stand

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 8, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> ww that's you summoning your stand


I know it's International Women's day and all but what's with the mouth herpes?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 8, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I know it's International Women's day and all but what's with the mouth herpes?



Rep Bot takes away my rep.

You get herpes.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 8, 2018)

@Stelios doing taekwondo 

pin it on your fridge, daddio

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 8, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Rep Bot takes away my rep.
> 
> You get herpes.


Should I neg you again?


----------



## Stelios (Mar 8, 2018)

Zatch triggered because I m sending love to women? Mommy problems ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 8, 2018)

Oh it's women's day today  
You know what that means the season 2 of Jessica Jones will get released today


----------



## Magic (Mar 8, 2018)

Mojito said:


> *Oh it's women's day today*
> You know what that means the season 2 of Jessica Jones will get released today


 Oh really? Wow


----------



## Magic (Mar 8, 2018)

All women are queens!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 8, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Oh really? Wow


Yes Netflix usually release the series on midnight Friday but for the occasion of women's day they released it a day early I think


----------



## Magic (Mar 8, 2018)

if these two can get along, why can't we ?

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Avito (Mar 8, 2018)

RemChu said:


> if these two can get along, why can't we ?


Because these 2 have been raised together and taught to love each other wile us are raised with hate against each other


----------



## Magic (Mar 8, 2018)

hype

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 8, 2018)

...... love pussy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 8, 2018)

Tfw this song is actually good

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## Subarashii (Mar 8, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Was talking about replacing Ava as a player not for vote count


WHat is going on with Ava?!


RemChu said:


> if these two can get along, why can't we ?


Reminds me of 


RemChu said:


> ...... love pussy


IN AFRICA, PUSSY LICKS YOU!


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 8, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> WHat is going on with Ava?!
> 
> Reminds me of
> 
> IN AFRICA, PUSSY LICKS YOU!


Nothing is going on with me


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 8, 2018)

Something about dancing that adds 100 hotness points aruufff


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 8, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Nothing is going on with me


How do I know everything is ok? 
BLINK TWICE IF YOU'VE BEEN KIDNAPPED!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 8, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> How do I know everything is ok?
> BLINK TWICE IF YOU'VE BEEN KIDNAPPED!


Are you gonna save me?


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 8, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Are you gonna save me?


No, I'm too old and frail 
It'd have to Itachi or Zatch

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 8, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> No, I'm too old and frail
> It'd have to Itachi or Zatch


BUT I WANT SUBA TO SAVE ME


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 8, 2018)

Avalon said:


> BUT I WANT SUBA TO SAVE ME


I'll try my best

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 8, 2018)

_When I'm walkin' with you
I watch the whole room change
Baby, that's what you do
No, my baby, don't play
Blame it on my confidence
Oh, blame it on your measurements
Shut that shit down on sight
That's right ~ _
_
_

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 8, 2018)

@Avalon 
Your hero has arrived

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 8, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> @Avalon
> Your hero has arrived


You mean UB?

Yes shes my hero

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 8, 2018)

Avalon said:


> You mean UB?
> 
> Yes shes my hero


Well fine if that's how you want to be

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 8, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Well fine if that's how you want to be


LOL

forgive me


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 8, 2018)

_We out here drippin' in finesse
It don't make no sense
Out here drippin' in finesse
You know it, you know it ~ _
_
_

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 8, 2018)

Avalon said:


> LOL
> 
> forgive me




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 8, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> *Spoiler*: __


DONT HURT ME SUBA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 8, 2018)

Avalon said:


> DONT HURT ME SUBA


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 8, 2018)

Subarashii said:


>


YOU BETRAYED ME


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 8, 2018)

Avalon said:


> YOU BETRAYED ME


DOUBLE CROSSER


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 8, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> DOUBLE CROSSER


I'VE NEVER DOUBLE CROSSES ANYONE BEFORE

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 8, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I'VE NEVER DOUBLE CROSSES ANYONE BEFORE

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 8, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I'VE NEVER DOUBLE CROSSES ANYONE BEFORE


WE'RE BLANCOS, WHY ARE WE FIGHTING!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 8, 2018)

mogwai released a new album at the end of 2017? 

if i want to catch up on jihadafia, i have to read 25 pages

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 8, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> mogwai released a new album at the end of 2017?
> 
> if i want to catch up on jihadafia, i have to read 25 pages


It's been a tough year for you, hasn't it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 8, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> WE'RE BLANCOS, WHY ARE WE FIGHTING!?


Agreed


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 8, 2018)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 8, 2018)

Avalon said:


>




Can't all of my grand kids just get along!


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 8, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Can't all of my grand kids just get along!


your grandson cheated on me


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 8, 2018)

Avalon said:


> your grandson cheated on me


 Zatch got some 'splainin' to do!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 8, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Just lynch and vig Johit and Canti if they continue with their argument on other game. If 1 flips scum, vig the other


Salty.


Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> No, when people were making fun of you, they called you 'mojito.' now that you are mojito, we need a new name, so i propose mojto. it's simple, elegant, ergonomic. beautiful. gorgeous. fluffy.


Its Johito now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 8, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Can't all of my grand kids just get along!





Avalon said:


> your grandson cheated on me





Subarashii said:


> Zatch got some 'splainin' to do!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 8, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


>


What shows are you watching haha

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 8, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


>

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 8, 2018)

Oh they are arguing here now.

Policy lynches


----------



## Platinum (Mar 8, 2018)

Tomorrow, it all begins...


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 8, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Tomorrow, it all begins...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 8, 2018)

When is the favorites game going to start?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## Baba (Mar 8, 2018)

I don't understand how is it legal


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 8, 2018)

Baba said:


> I don't understand how is it legal



America


Her food wasn't even tasty!


----------



## Baba (Mar 8, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> America
> 
> 
> Her food wasn't even tasty!


Wait..whose side are you on?


----------



## Magic (Mar 8, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> WHat is going on with Ava?!
> 
> Reminds me of
> 
> IN AFRICA, PUSSY LICKS YOU!



Interspecies love. family.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 8, 2018)

Baba said:


> Wait..whose side are you on?



I'm laughing that she's complaining about the terrible living conditions (like how she had to buy HALF her own food ), yet she won't leave.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 8, 2018)

should be redubbed the Waffles. that's the most waffles emote.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 8, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'm laughing that she's complaining about the terrible living conditions (like how she had to buy HALF her own food ), yet she won't leave.


Probably because that's better than living in her car


----------



## Baba (Mar 8, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> should be redubbed the Waffles. that's the most waffles emote.


I like it. That's my sig.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 8, 2018)

Baba said:


> Probably because that's better than living in her car

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 8, 2018)

Baba said:


> I like it. That's my sig.



No, your emote is something else.


----------



## Baba (Mar 8, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> No, your emote is something else.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 8, 2018)

this is the baba


----------



## Baba (Mar 8, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> this is the baba


 I could be this  or this  or the guy dancing


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 8, 2018)

Baba said:


> I could be this  or this  or the guy dancing



Mohit messaged me he is very upset you didn't get drunk and dance with him in the clubs of Mumbai

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 8, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Mohit messaged me he is very upset you didn't get drunk and dance with him in the clubs of Mumbai


Why you creating fake drama, hoe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 8, 2018)

Baba said:


> Why you creating fake drama, hoe



Why don't you tag him to confirm it? It's not fake.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 8, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Why don't you tag him to confirm it? It's not fake.




That's just weird. I don't even know him that much.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 8, 2018)

Baba said:


> That's just weird. I don't even know him that much.



I see. 

Mohit also has no problem in stalking people on a forum. It's all coming together.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 8, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I see.
> 
> Mohit also has no problem in stalking people on a forum. It's all coming together.





Totally saw it coming.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 8, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Mohit messaged me he is very upset you didn't get drunk and dance with him in the clubs of Mumbai


Baba would meet me Drunk in Mumbai just to dance

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 8, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> Baba would meet me Drunk in Mumbai just to dance


You won't be able to handle the drunk me


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 8, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch where is my avy you were gonna make me


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 8, 2018)

Baba said:


> You won't be able to handle the drunk me


I work in the Beer Industry & have bartended handling drunk persons is what I do for a living

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 8, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> I work in the Beer Industry & have bartended handling drunk persons is what I do for a living


Just kidding. I'm not much of a gone case.

I can handle myself well. Except for that one time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 8, 2018)

Baba said:


> Just kidding. I'm not much of a gone case.
> 
> I can handle myself well. Except for that one time


I have to tell me this story you keep referring too


----------



## Baba (Mar 8, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> I have to tell me this story you keep referring too


'' I have to tell me"

Go to sleep


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 9, 2018)

wtf i dont have rating,


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 9, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> @Benedict Cumberzatch where is my avy you were gonna make me



I drew it for you. how'd you miss it?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 9, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> I work in the Beer Industry & have bartended handling drunk persons is what I do for a living



i like lambics. have you tried all the trappist breweries?



Baba said:


> You won't be able to handle the drunk me



no one can handle your boring sober ass. drunk baba would be an improvement.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 9, 2018)

@Crugyr


----------



## Baba (Mar 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> no one can handle your boring sober ass. drunk baba would be an improvement.


I'm a fun person to hang out with both drunk and sober

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 9, 2018)

Baba said:


> I'm a fun person to hang out with both drunk and sober

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> i like lambics. have you tried all the trappist breweries?


I enjoy Lambics not all but a few. I just had some  
Oude Quetsche Tilquin à L'Ancienne | Gueuzerie Tilquin | BeerAdvocate
Beer Advocate › Beers › Gueuzerie Tilquin

& a Cantillons the other day


----------



## Baba (Mar 9, 2018)

>Rates me optimistic

I'm hurt

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 9, 2018)

Rates lewd

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 9, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> I enjoy Lambics not all but a few. I just had some
> Oude Quetsche Tilquin à L'Ancienne | Gueuzerie Tilquin | BeerAdvocate
> Beer Advocate › Beers › Gueuzerie Tilquin
> 
> & a Cantillons the other day



CANTILLON. 

which styles do you like? dr. white and didi are big beer fans.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 9, 2018)

Baba said:


> Rates lewd



mohit asked me if i wanted a sip of him.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> mohit asked me if i wanted a sip of him.


You guys make a nice couple. 


I approve.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 9, 2018)

Baba said:


> You guys make a nice couple.
> 
> 
> I approve.


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> CANTILLON.
> 
> which styles do you like? dr. white and didi are big beer fans.


Cantillon --> Canti

I enjoy most styles but my go tos are Dry Sour Ales, a great Dark Sour always catches my attention (sours in general but my pallet is quite rough sours now since the brewery I work at is well known in my area for our Sours) Porters, Saisons & anything Coffee or Salt based.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 9, 2018)

Baba said:


> You guys make a nice couple.
> 
> 
> I approve.


Better than us that's for sure


----------



## Baba (Mar 9, 2018)

Oh. You need to make him comfortable first. Take it slow.


----------



## Baba (Mar 9, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> Better than us that's for sure


We're not a couple

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 9, 2018)

Baba said:


> Oh. You need to make him comfortable first. Take it slow.



I'm done taking it slow. 



C A N T I said:


> Cantillon --> Canti
> 
> I enjoy most styles but my go tos are Dry Sour Ales, a great Dark Sour always catches my attention (sours in general but my pallet is quite rough sours now since the brewery I work at is well known in my area for our Sours) Porters, Saisons & anything Coffee or Salt based.



I had a super sour passionfruit beer. very tasty. I don't think I've ever had a dark sour, or maybe I have and didn't realize it.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 9, 2018)

Baba said:


> We're not a couple



would you like to be a couple with canti? have you seen his pics?


----------



## Baba (Mar 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'm done taking it slow.


Then maybe it's for the best that you guys end it 


We'll never see Zatchito be a thing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> would you like to be a couple with canti? have you seen his pics?


No and I have 

He is handsome

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I had a super sour passionfruit beer. very tasty. I don't think I've ever had a dark sour, or maybe I have and didn't realize it


Where are you from Zatch?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 9, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> Where are you from Zatch?





I was just looking up some 

this sounds like a style i'd enjoy


----------



## Baba (Mar 9, 2018)

Do you guys have British Brewing Company there?


----------



## Baba (Mar 9, 2018)

Also, no whiskey lovers?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 9, 2018)

Baba said:


> Do you guys have British Brewing Company there?



no.



Baba said:


> Also, no whiskey lovers?



no. well, in desserts.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 9, 2018)

i like da mango lassi


----------



## Baba (Mar 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> no.




It's near my home. Me and my friends go there to hangout often. They got a great Whiskey collection, they're mostly famous for the beers they make but I'm not a fan of beers.


----------



## Baba (Mar 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> i like da mango lassi


I don't like lassi


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 9, 2018)

Baba said:


> It's near my home. Me and my friends go there to hangout often. They got a great Whiskey collection, they're mostly famous for the beers they make but I'm not a fan of beers.



I stalk you. %20Naruto_553_03.png']2

Do you drink whiskey neat? 



Baba said:


> I don't like lassi



That is most unfortunate.


----------



## Baba (Mar 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I stalk you. %20Naruto_553_03.png']2
> 
> Do you drink whiskey neat?


 

I've been there but that's not where I live 

Only on rare occasions when I'm drinking in my house or a friend's house. When I'm out in lounge or club, I prefer having it diluted.


----------



## Baba (Mar 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> That is most unfortunate.


I mean I like it but not really 

Like I'll prefer mango milkshake over a mango lassi

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 9, 2018)

Baba said:


> I've been there but that's not where I live
> 
> Only on rare occasions when I'm drinking in my house or a friend's house. When I'm out in lounge or club, I prefer having it diluted.



Diluted with what? water or some other beverage? lots of ice? they say people our age like cocktails more than wine.


----------



## Baba (Mar 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Diluted with what? water or some other beverage? lots of ice? they say people our age like cocktails more than wine.


Bit water and two cubes of ice.

>our age 
I knew you were around my age 
Wines here in India suck  or maybe all wines suck  Idk. Never tried any imported wines

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 9, 2018)

Baba said:


> Bit water and two cubes of ice.
> 
> >our age
> I knew you were around my age
> Wines here in India suck  or maybe all wines suck  Idk. Never tried any imported wines



Wines have so many different varietals that you should be able to find something that you enjoy. I've recently gotten into lower ABV wines, which get imported as organic in the States. They tend to be French or Italian and are great. you need me to give you a wine tasting tour

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Wines have so many different varietals that you should be able to find something that you enjoy. I've recently gotten into lower ABV wines, which get imported as organic in the States. They tend to be French or Italian and are great. you need me to give you a wine tasting tour


 That'll be fun.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 9, 2018)

Oh my I love it, I’ll put it on when I get my laptop

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 9, 2018)

my avy is so nice

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 9, 2018)

Wad's dayphase and mexican showdown start around the same time

This is gonna be great


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> should be redubbed the Waffles. that's the most waffles emote.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 9, 2018)

Baba said:


> Bit water and two cubes of ice.
> 
> >our age
> I knew you were around my age
> Wines here in India suck  or maybe all wines suck  Idk. Never tried any imported wines


Get a french wine, dude.  It will change your life.
But since you're closer to Australia/New Zealand try an Australian Pinot Noir.  I'm partial to reds, they're a bit more dry and less sweet or acidic.  It's kind of a learning game to buy wine because you have to know what countries makes what wine best.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 9, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Get a french wine, dude. It will change your life.



Anything you could recommend?


----------



## Baba (Mar 9, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Get a french wine, dude.  It will change your life.
> But since you're closer to Australia/New Zealand try an Australian Pinot Noir.  I'm partial to reds, they're a bit more dry and less sweet or acidic.  It's kind of a learning game to buy wine because you have to know what countries makes what wine best.


I think most of the wines I've tried have been reds  

There was one wine I tried which I actually liked but I don't remember what it was, I was 12 or something


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 9, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Anything you could recommend?


If you wana splurge, get a bordeaux.  Almost anything from France is going to be decent, but more expensive.

I would recommend Yellow Tail (Australia) Pinot Noir, it's dry, oaky, very mild with a clean finish, if you're looking for wine on a budget lol
Also, an Argentinian malbec would be a good pick, too.  I'm a big fan of malbecs but the best one I got was from Argentina.


Baba said:


> I think most of the wines I've tried have been reds
> 
> There was one wine I tried which I actually liked but I don't remember what it was, I was 12 or something


Well, just go to the liquor store and start buying reds

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 9, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Well, just go to the liquor store and start buying reds


Need to wait for more 6 months to do that


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 9, 2018)

Baba said:


> Need to wait for more 6 months to do that


They don't have $5 wines where you live?


----------



## Baba (Mar 9, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> They don't have $5 wines where you live?


Are they supposed to be non-alcoholic or something?


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 9, 2018)

Baba said:


> Are they supposed to be non-alcoholic or something?


Nope, fully alcoholic 
Domestic american wines can get pretty cheap if it's a blend of wines.  Sometimes called like "Table wine" or "sweet red wine" or something like that that isn't "pinot noir" "shiraz" or the like.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 9, 2018)

Need a replacement for my Jihad game. Anyone down?


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 9, 2018)

MAD said:


> Need a replacement for my Jihad game. Anyone down?


As long as I'm allowed to take prolonged absences from the game 
i.e. not playing over the weekend.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 9, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> As long as I'm allowed to take prolonged absences from the game
> i.e. not playing over the weekend.



Considering the weekend's technically started...and the game will be up in about 3 hours...and the weekend consists of three days...I think I'll pass on your offer, obaa-chan. Enjoy your weekend.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 9, 2018)

MAD said:


> Considering the weekend's technically started...and the game will be up in about 3 hours...and the weekend consists of three days...I think I'll pass on your offer, obaa-chan. Enjoy your weekend.


Obaa-chan needs her weekends computer free! unless it's gamin' with my homeboys


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 9, 2018)

MAD said:


> Need a replacement for my Jihad game. Anyone down?



Maybe me sub in your game if yous finish the CB ratings and dispense the trophies/awards for that game?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Maybe me sub in your game if yous finish the CB ratings and dispense the trophies/awards for that game?



I accept these terms. I shall finish them tomorrow. Be hailed as the hero of the CB, Zatch-kun!

Reactions: Friendly 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 9, 2018)

MAD said:


> I accept these terms. I shall finish them tomorrow. Be hailed as the hero of the CB, Zatch-kun!



That means I have to read the 45 pages of the game.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> very helpful. I'm reading it now, and I want to quote people + respond, but I can't. so maybe I should just wait for the night phase to end and do that.


Kill everyone!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 9, 2018)

The friday class girl, I look into her eyes and it's like she's the only one in the room and time slows down.
and she is so kind when I have been kinda cold to her. 

Ideally will ask her out in 3 weeks over spring break.

Oh and some freckle blonde girl got my number today, 
met her through bible study.  
sweet child.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 9, 2018)

RemChu said:


> The friday class girl, I look into her eyes and it's like she's the only one in the room and time slows down.
> and she is so kind when I have been kinda cold to her.
> 
> Ideally will ask her out in 3 weeks over spring break.
> ...



I'm surprised you go to Bible study, tbh lol


----------



## Magic (Mar 9, 2018)

nose ring chick look so goood.


----------



## Magic (Mar 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'm surprised you go to Bible study, tbh lol


Today, I quoted scripture from memory

Lady who leads it asked "Turn to Romans I think 3: "
"3:23?"

She goes "Yeah..."
I go " for all have sinned and fallen ...."



hands free.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 9, 2018)

Well I go to the study for community , I know everything in the lessons.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 9, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Well I got to the study for community , I know everything in the lessons.



One of the most interesting fellas on this board, tbh

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 9, 2018)

I am Bishop Heahmund.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 9, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I am Bishop Heahmund.



Have you heard of the show The Leftovers? Just started it. You may like it.


----------



## Magic (Mar 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Have you heard of the show The Leftovers? Just started it. You may like it.


Read the description, I'll give episode 1 a shot. 

---------------------------



She was in oakland.....

no wonder, dont see chicks like this on east coast at all. Def cali vibe. 

~_~

soooo
nice


white light

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 9, 2018)

Is it on Netflix?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 9, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Is it on Netflix?



HBO streaming.


----------



## Magic (Mar 9, 2018)

damnnnnn not sure if Amazon prime covers that.


Not paying for that.....
might for West World 2 but damn....


----------



## Magic (Mar 9, 2018)

hahahaha


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 9, 2018)

RemChu said:


> damnnnnn not sure if Amazon prime covers that.
> 
> 
> Not paying for that.....
> might for West World 2 but damn....



It says included with HBO on Amazon, if you have that. but it's ok if you can't get around to watching it.


----------



## Magic (Mar 9, 2018)

I'll check Amazon, cool.


----------



## Magic (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Mar 10, 2018)

Took a long hot shower,
and then hour and 10 mins into this album
*Tame Impala // Sessions*
beautiful.

good music is a spiritual experience.


----------



## Shizune (Mar 10, 2018)

You all need to get into this excellence.​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Mar 10, 2018)

_Rap bitches, they gotta check in with the queen!
I'm the alpha, the omega, everything in between!

_​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Mar 10, 2018)

In other news, Clash of the Hosts is cancelled due to emotional distress from anticipating this album.
​

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Shizune (Mar 10, 2018)

I don't even like these guys, but this is a whole bop.​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 10, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Well I go to the study for community , I know everything in the lessons.


When I was a kid I went to a Sunday Bible school(or was it summer?) for the purpose of hanging out with other kids more. Have always been atheist but I enjoyed memorizing things, so when they gave us verses to cite I would ace it.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 10, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'm surprised you go to Bible study, tbh lol



RemChu's theme song.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 10, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> When I was a kid I went to a Sunday Bible school(or was it summer?) for the purpose of hanging out with other kids more. Have always been atheist but I enjoyed memorizing things, so when they gave us verses to cite I would ace it.



learn a new language. memorize dat


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 10, 2018)

I tried to learn Chinese and stopped once they told me how to say 'I lost the remote' 


That's good enough to hook up with a China girl, probably.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 10, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I tried to learn Chinese and stopped once they told me how to say 'I lost the remote'
> 
> 
> That's good enough to hook up with a China girl, probably.



Pick another language that you don't have to learn an alphabet for


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 10, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Pick another language that you don't have to learn an alphabet for


Like?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 10, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Like?



YOU MUST LET THE LANGUAGE PICK YOU.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 10, 2018)

but really, you should learn something you're passionate about, or else you'll quit. like my goal was to read a novel in norwegian that was never going to get translated, so i learned it.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 10, 2018)

I'm not really passionate about anything, there was a Finnish girl I liked like 6 years ago which made me want to learn it, but it was short lived 


Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> but really, you should learn something you're passionate about, or else you'll quit. like my goal was to read a novel in norwegian that was never going to get translated, so i learned it.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 10, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> learn a new language. memorize dat


Does Romanji count? Mandara no Jin! Jagei Jubaku! Gatsuuga! Hijutsu : Mushidama!


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 10, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I'm not really passionate about anything, there was a Finnish girl I liked like 6 years ago which made me want to learn it, but it was short lived



@Alaude?



WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Does Romanji count? Mandara no Jin! Jagei Jubaku! Gatsuuga! Hijutsu : Mushidama!



dad Fremdschämen @Underworld Broker


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 10, 2018)

Romanji was a mandatory class in the Konoha Colosseum. I was one of the top students.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 10, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Romanji was a mandatory class in the Konoha Colosseum. I was one of the top students.



Do you speak German


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 10, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Do you speak German


No. I know a bit of weaboo though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 10, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> No. I know a bit of weaboo though.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 10, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Alaude?


No

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alaude (Mar 10, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Alaude?





White Wolf said:


> No




It was indeed not me, you should still learn Finnish though. I'll teach you


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 10, 2018)

Alaude said:


> It was indeed not me, you should still learn Finnish though. I'll teach you


I'm not opposed to the idea 

Though I donut even remember the Finnish girl, aside from her name... Tuuli, it sounded interesting so was memorable. The rest, not so much unfortunately, lol.


----------



## Alaude (Mar 10, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I'm not opposed to the idea
> 
> Though I donut even remember the Finnish girl, aside from her name... Tuuli, it sounded interesting so was memorable. The rest, not so much unfortunately, lol.


Her name means wind. 

Realistically though there's not much point in knowing Finnish, It's only used here and our population is like 5.5 million people. Also it's really hard but hey if you want to learn it I'll gladly help.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 10, 2018)

I'd love t...


Alaude said:


> not much point


oh but at least it's eas...


Alaude said:


> it's really hard


well god fucking damnit man


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 10, 2018)

Alaude said:


>


I like how if you shorten every word it ends up spelling out 'kys' 

Wonder why...


----------



## Alaude (Mar 10, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I like how if you shorten every word it ends up spelling out 'kys'
> 
> Wonder why...



All of the words in that are a variation of the core word which is in red. They all have different meanings too. 

Also I guess our suicide rate is pretty high.


----------



## Aries (Mar 11, 2018)

Platinum/DDLs game has inspired me to bring back storyline write-ups and carry it on to the next game in this 4 Parter Console Wars Mafia Game Series. Why 4? Because 4=Death Trope & because each game has a Theme connected to the 4 Horsemen of the Apocalypse. 

Nintendo vs Sega-*Conquest*
Playstation vs Xbox-*War*
Nintendo Handhelds vs Playstation Handhelds-*Famine*
PC Steam vs Consoles-*Death*

The Theme of each game not only has storyline purpose but more important has determined the selection of characters who will be Mafia in each game. Aswell as the "Super Indie" mechanic will go into detail later



*Spoiler*: __ 




*Mario*
(Fire Flower)
(Tanooki Tail)
(Tanooki Suit)
(Toads House)
(Lakitu Cloud)
(Toad Gambiling Wheel)

*Paper Mario*
(POW Block)
(Volt Shroom)
(Hammer)
(Power Bounce)
(Slow go)

*Kid Link*
(Lens of Truth)
(Mirror Shield)
(Hero's Bow) 
(Kokiri Sword)
(Masks)
-Deku
-Goron
-Zora
(*Firece Diety Link*)


*Lil Mac*
(KO Punch)
(Slip Counter)
(Flying uppercut)
(Jolt Haymaker)
(Straight Lunge)

*Yoshi*
(Blue Yoshi)
(Red Yoshi)
(Yellow Yoshi)
(Egg Throw)
(Morph Bubble)
-Submarine
-Mole Tank
-Helicopter

*Donkey Kong*
(Diddy Kong) you are masons with Diddy Kong
(DK Barrel)
(Ground Pound)
(Metal Barrel)
(Barrel) 
(Cranky Kong Clues)
(Power Roll)

*Diddy Kong*
(Donkey Kong) You are masons with Donkey Kong
(DK Barrel)
(Exploding Barrel)
(Animal Buddies transformation)
-Rambi
-Enguarde
-Squawks
-Squitter
-Ratty
(Speed Roll)
(Funky Kong Express)

*Star Fox/Arwing*
(Smart Bombs)
(Nova Bomb)
(Barrel Roll)
(Laser Canon)
(Electromagnetic Shield)


*Samus*
(Arm Canon)
-Charged Power Beam
(Missle)
(Ice Beam)
(Morph Ball)
-Morph Bomb
(Screw Attack)

*Ness*
(PSI Fire)
(PSI Rockin)
(PSI Shield)
(PSI Thunder)
(Hypnosis)

*Shiek*
(Needle Storm)
(Penetrating Needle)
(Gravity Grenade)
(Light Arrows)
(Vanish)

*Charizard*
(Flamethrower)
(Wing Attack)
(Fire Spin)
(Counter)
(Hidden Power)






*Spoiler*: __ 




*Classic Sonic*
(Tails)
(Normal Shield)
(Warp Ring)
(Spin Charge Spin Dash)
(Modern Sonic)

*Modern Sonic*
(Homing Attack)
(Spin Dash) 
(Light Speed Dash)
(Light Speed Attack)
(Magnetic Shield)
(Bound Attack)

*Knuckles*
(Master Emerald Guardian)
(Spiral Uppercut)
(Punch attack)
(Hammer Punch)
(Fire Dunk)

*Megaman*
(Mega-Buster)
(Rush)
-
-
-
(Super Adapter)
-Rocket Punch
(Eddie)
(Dr. Light)
(Weapon Copy System)

*Marco Rossi*
(Handgun)
(Hand Grenade)
(Heavy Machine Gun) 
(Enemy Chaser)
(Flame Shot)

*TMNT*
(Leonardo)
(Raphael)
(Michelangelo)
(Donetello)
(Turtle Power)

*Styder Hiryu*
(Cypher slash)
(Cypher Boomerang)
(Options)
(Teleportation)
(Bushin)

*Centurian*
(WereWolf)
(WereTiger)
(WereDragon)
(WereBear)
(WereShark)

*Heishiro Mitsurugi*
(Water Moon)
(Iron Slasher)
(Masamune)
(Damascus Sword)
(Pandamonium)

*Beat*
(Yellow Silhouette)
(Blue Texture Graffiti)
(Green Texture Graffiti)
(Red Texture Graffiti) 
(Texture Mixing) 
-Purple Mist
-Cyan Mist

*Felicia*
(Neko Punch)
(Rolling Buckler)
(Delta Kick)
(Cat Spike)
(Dancing Flash)

*Nights*
(Dream Flute)
(Dualizing)
(Night Mode)
(Drill Dash)
(Dream Diamond)


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 11, 2018)

Aries said:


> bring back storyline write-ups



Not this again...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Mar 11, 2018)

I plan on doing 7 storyline Write-ups per game. These will happen anytime in the game. If you want to read them cool if not its fine. These write ups are just bonus and wont affect the game

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Mar 11, 2018)

Seiko said:


> where can i sign up Aries


----------



## Magic (Mar 11, 2018)

Ok sooooo I wasn't off basis.
That girl in the fri class is into me too. She is a 10/10 looks wise. 
Is intelligent , she is very sincere, radiates warmth.
Don't really know her still but would gladly dive in to this well.

Like just beautiful eyes.
sugar eyes


----------



## Stelios (Mar 11, 2018)

@Didi



> Wastewater results
> According to the latest research results, Amsterdam has the more ecstasy residue in its sewage water than any other European country and city analysed. The city of Eindhoven places second in the study when it comes to ecstasy traces in wastewater.Additionally, Amsterdam’s wastewater also has high concentrations of cocaine, putting it in seventh place, with Eindhoven not too far behind in 13th place. Cocaine traces were the highest in western and southern European cities, particularly in cities found in Belgium, the Netherlands, Spain and the UK.Eindhoven takes the top spot in Europe for the amount of amphetamines in its sewage water. For this same drug, Amsterdam comes in 10th.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Mar 11, 2018)

Lose an hour of sleep tonight. Kill me. =[


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 11, 2018)

Stelios said:


> @Didi



Netherlands, high yeah!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 11, 2018)

Fucking presentations I hate this shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 11, 2018)

Your thoughts and emotions, transcend time and space. So when I say, that I love you, know that it's true. As true as anything ever was or will ever be. Amore, Agape. The height of enlightenment.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 11, 2018)

Me: “Right now I m thinking of you and I’ve got an erection. My dick is pointing towards your direction”
Her: “I want you now!!!!!”

Teenager Stelios memoirs.
Long distance relationship
Chapter 3

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 11, 2018)

These threads that bind us. Luminating the way, weaving the web, the fate. As sure as eb and tide. As seasons passing. Stories within stories. Memories worth holding. The finest silk. Laid bare before me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 11, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Avito (Mar 11, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Me: “Right now I m thinking of you and I’ve got an erection. My dick is pointing towards your direction”
> Her: “I want you now!!!!!”
> 
> Teenager Stelios memoirs.
> ...


Goddam 
You gotta teach me that shit


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 11, 2018)

Mojito said:


> Goddam
> You gotta teach me that shit


----------



## Avito (Mar 11, 2018)

That guy is ledgend 
But I want to be more like Stelios


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 11, 2018)

Mojito said:


> That guy is ledgend
> But I want to be more like Stelios


It's fundamentally  impossible for you to be more like Stelios, you'd need to be less like Viole first, which is fundamentally impossible for you because you'd have to be less Mohit and more... not Mohit.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 11, 2018)

A quiet mind, like a pool of water, reflects the world around it. With a quiet mind I see you, with an open heart I greet you.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 11, 2018)

Don't really like that last one. Meh , and wanted a third stanza for the first two. Couldn't reconcile my thoughts. Silk made me think of a really smooth back lol, running my hand along it...kissing the napeoof the neck. Yeah ~ going 2 sleep.


----------



## Magic (Mar 11, 2018)

Nape of *


----------



## Drago (Mar 11, 2018)

Hello, are there any sign ups that are up or will be up?


----------



## Baba (Mar 11, 2018)

Dragomir said:


> Hello, are there any sign ups that are up or will be up?


----------



## Baba (Mar 11, 2018)

Dragomir said:


> Hello, are there any sign ups that are up or will be up?


----------



## Baba (Mar 11, 2018)

@Dragomir Sorry! Sign-ups are closed for this one it seems


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 11, 2018)

I just stumbled upon so many pics, which I shall use for future blackmailing. I will be king of mafia.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 11, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I just stumbled upon so many pics, which I shall use for future blackmailing. I will be king of mafia.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 11, 2018)

Baba said:


> @Dragomir Sorry! Sign-ups are closed for this one it seems



Favourites sign ups aren't closed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Baba (Mar 11, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Favourites sign ups aren't closed.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 11, 2018)

@Melodie is your brother alive?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 11, 2018)

Who is that supposed to be, you heathen


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 11, 2018)

Stelios said:


> @Melodie is your brother alive?



???


----------



## Baba (Mar 11, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Who is that supposed to be, you heathen


me in my room


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 11, 2018)

Baba said:


> me in my room



First of all, you don't have red hair.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 11, 2018)

@White Wolf  there's an emote I wanna submit, will post it later when I'm on my computer. Where's the thread for emotes again?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 11, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> @White Wolf  there's an emote I wanna submit, will post it later when I'm on my computer. Where's the thread for emotes again?



Question and Complaints section > Suggestions > thread somewhere at the top.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Melodie (Mar 11, 2018)

Stelios said:


> @Melodie is your brother alive?



Sin's good, just really busy.


----------



## Baba (Mar 11, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> First of all, you don't have red hair.


Liar!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 11, 2018)

What the pancake said


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 11, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> What the pancake said


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 11, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Sin's good, just really busy.



Why'd you sub out if this game if you are posting here?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 11, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> What the pancake said



Do you by chance know that "Feelsbaguetteman" emote? I wanna submit that one


----------



## Stelios (Mar 11, 2018)

@White Wolf dude at your avatar looks like he has a misplaced boob

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 11, 2018)

Good way to start my 2018 mafia year.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 11, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Good way to start my 2018 mafia year.



what you do


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 11, 2018)

MAD said:


> what you do



Scum Zatch lynch Day 1.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 11, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Scum Zatch lynch Day 1.



Reported for talking about the ongoing game outside of the thread.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 11, 2018)

Lel.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 11, 2018)

We posted at the same time, @MAD. want me to delete mine?


----------



## Nevan (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 11, 2018)

Nevan said:


>

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 11, 2018)

I wanted to resign-up for the mexican thing.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 11, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Scum Zatch lynch Day 1.



nice dude


----------



## Magic (Mar 11, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Scum Zatch lynch Day 1.


I read his response, lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## novaselinenever (Mar 12, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Do you by chance know that "Feelsbaguetteman" emote? I wanna submit that one





This one lol ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Mar 12, 2018)

It's time to play the game
Time to play the game! Hahaha

It's all about the Mafia game and how you play it.
All about the rage and if you can take it.
All about your shitpost debt and if you can pay it.
It's all about meme and who's gonna make it?

I am the Mafia game, you don't want to play me.
I am the troll, no way you can change me.
I am heavy roleplaying, no way you can play me.
I am the delay and I know you can't take me.

Look over your shoulder, ready to run.
Like a good little bitch, from a smokin gun.
I am the mafia game and I make the rules.
So move on out here and get hakai'd like a fool.
Try to figure out when your action gonna be.
Come on over sucker, why don't you ask me?
Don't you forget that the sanity price you can pay
Cause I am the game and I want to play

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

There is a killer among us,
looking for kisses looking for jaws,
he is a desperate soul
he collects hearts in jars

He craves the heavens
He covets it
He dumps his bodies 
into wishing wells


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 12, 2018)

novaselinenever said:


> This one lol ?



Submitted it already yesterday


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Bought indian food...goat meat.....so high off the spices in the curry, head sweating, nose running ~0~    S p I C E

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Mar 12, 2018)

@MAD Happy getting closer to be Waffle, Wado-kun ~


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 12, 2018)

Happy birthday @MAD ~


----------



## Stelios (Mar 12, 2018)

@MAD happy birthday bisch 

Speak with yo mama today. She went through great pain to deliver you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Is there a birthday list somewhere?  

@MAD Thanks for being born, you bring good vibes and fun in our lives.


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Tame Impala and Pond
I'm hooked.


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Like I'm on another plane of existence right noaaaaaaaaaaa.

In ORBIT


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Is there a birthday list somewhere?




Right side


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Right side


Anyway to customize it to show just the people who matter?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I wanted to resign-up for the mexican thing.



Sin and Tehchron are in the player list and havent logged in ages. Maybe you can replace.


----------



## Avito (Mar 12, 2018)

Happy birthday @MAD


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 12, 2018)

Happy birthday MAD!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2018)

poutanko said:


> @MAD Happy getting closer to be Waffle, Wado-kun ~





Underworld Broker said:


> Happy birthday @MAD ~





Stelios said:


> @MAD happy birthday bisch
> 
> Speak with yo mama today. She went through great pain to deliver you





RemChu said:


> Is there a birthday list somewhere?
> 
> @MAD Thanks for being born, you bring good vibes and fun in our lives.





Mojito said:


> Happy birthday @MAD





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Happy birthday MAD!



thx fams

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 12, 2018)

Something something @MAD 
Call your mother, cuz you ruined her body and aged her beyond repair

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nevan (Mar 12, 2018)

Happy birthday @MAD


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

@MAD

Happy birthday bro


----------



## Aries (Mar 12, 2018)

Happy Birthday Bro
WhataDragLegendarySSJBrolyWADXXXXDARKXXXNATIONXXXXMEATWAD-PRIMEWATWillofAD

Or @MAD for short


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Subarashii (Mar 12, 2018)

WHAT IS THAT JUDE LAW GIF FROM?!


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

When is the last time I have liked a band so much?

When the one from my dream
Is sitting right next to me
And I don't know what to do

Oh, alter ego

Get them to love you
While they may, depending on your words and wealth
The only one who's really judging you is yourself
Nobody else, nobody else



I relate to this so much right now. 






Subarashii said:


> WHAT IS THAT JUDE LAW GIF FROM?!


Great movie, I highly recommend it.

In b4 WAD says I play mafia like Mr.Ripley.


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

I saw a guy as handsome as dude in my avy last week, dark hair, longer face , time slew down as I gazed at him , he was walking towards me and doing that look to the right thing like a model or some shit. Wearing like a  navy blue vest jacket, winter jacket ? It was kinda big

Think this was friday?

I catch myself, and instantly feel shame, My head slouches down momentarily. I'm walking across a busy street of traffic analyzing a dudes facial structure, hair and clothing in the span of a second (Time slows down) 

but,
He was objectively beautiful. 

 I don't get aroused by men...


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

It's okay I'm an artist, my job to be a deviant right?


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

I made this avy like ....last month. Sitting in the folder.


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Legit reminds me of that moment last semester, where David sees a stylish dude and goes 
"I would suck his dick for free"

Me: "..." Tense awkward silence for 3 secs.

LOL


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu is one of my favorite posters tbh

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 12, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> RemChu is one of my favorite posters tbh



I want the drugs he’s having. And his free time. And his youth.


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Requiem for a dream on the list.
SUCH A DEPRESSING MOVIE, more horrific than actual horror films. I watched it last week >_> 

I've seen Cropsey on like Chiller chan or something, depressing. Documentary, a crazy homeless vagrant kidnaps, abuses, and kills disabled and unwatched kids in NY.

I've seen the going clear thing too. Scientology. smh

Seen most of these movies, only a few I haven't. Disagree with Wily Wonka being disturbing.


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

@MAD What are you doing for today any cake w/ fam?


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Great movie, I highly recommend it.
> 
> In b4 WAD says I play mafia like Mr.Ripley.


Damn, it's been a hot sec since I've seen that movie 
Throw back monday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 12, 2018)

@Avalon From what video is that avatar of yours?  
The girl in the right looks like Haley

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Btw, the universe is funny.
The friday class, I tried so hard to take it in the summer,
advisor said i should and must take it now.

Thanks to that I found this lovely tiger of a woman. 

Felines and Woman are equivalent imo in terms of natural design
Both capture the gaze, are sinuous and potentially deadly.

Sinuous-
having many curves and turns.

lithe and supple.
"the sinuous grace of a cat"
"she moved with sinuous grace"


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

Baba said:


> @Avalon From what video is that avatar of yours?
> The girl in the right looks like Haley

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

@Avalon can't rep you
but the fact you are into dance <33333

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Avalon can't rep you
> but the fact you are into dance <33333



thank you 

recording another dance video this weekend


----------



## Baba (Mar 12, 2018)

I've actually watched that one 
Not Haley 

Have you watched this one? I liked Jake's choreography on this song better

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

Baba said:


> I've actually watched that one
> Not Haley
> 
> Have you watched this one? I liked Jake's choreography on this song better


nope, gonna watch it right now though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> nope, gonna watch it right now though



Watch this one too. My current fav xD The guy in the middle of the first trio kills it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

i like my sig a lot better than my avatar tbh but i know a lot of you guys have sigs disabled so here

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> thank you
> 
> recording another dance video this weekend


Are you a dancer?!





RemChu said:


> Btw, the universe is funny.
> The friday class, I tried so hard to take it in the summer,
> advisor said i should and must take it now.
> 
> ...


You've never been more wrong, sir

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Are you a dancer?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dancing has always been my favourite hobby

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Well big predator cats are like exquisite woman* 

beautiful eyes and curves.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

*Has a desire to pet and wrestle both* ;3


Probably would get mauled by a tiger though.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> dancing has always been my favourite hobby


You got any vids? Too bad you don't live in the states, my friend owns her own dance studio!


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Probably would get mauled by a tiger though.


@Tiger leave RemChu alone, he did nothin' wrong.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> You got any vids? Too bad you don't live in the states, my friend owns her own dance studio!


Yes me and my friend weekly and record a video and she posts it online

so yes they are vids 

but am I dumb enough to share them on NF? obviously not


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> @Tiger leave RemChu alone, he did nothin' wrong.


This is true though.

Play mafia with Law, always lose the game, either he sucks at town or is mafia eating you.


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Yes me and my friend weekly and record a video and she posts it online
> 
> so yes they are vids
> 
> but am I dumb enough to share them on NF? obviously not



You can share it with me.
I will not tell a soul.

I'm an avid dance, fan, love dancing irl at clubs etc.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> You can share it with me.
> I will not tell a soul.
> 
> I'm an avid dance, fan, love dancing irl at clubs etc.





You'll be DMing her in 5 mins


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> You'll be DMing her in 5 mins



You can share the videos with me. I'm a gay man and a journalist, been working at Fox News since Wubya Jr. was still a tot around the BBQ in Texas.


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> You'll be DMing her in 5 mins



No...I'm not that aggressive.

So she's hot?  
Is she Dominican, Puerto Rican, Colombian?


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You can share the videos with me. I'm a gay man and a journalist, been working at Fox News since Wubya Jr. was still a tot around the BBQ in Texas.



...
Heres my bizniz card, lets have drinks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You can share the videos with me. I'm a gay man and a journalist, been working at Fox News since Wubya Jr. was still a tot around the BBQ in Texas.





RemChu said:


> No...I'm not that aggressive.
> 
> So she's hot?
> Is she Dominican, Puerto Rican, Colombian?



Have a good day gentlemen


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Have a good day gentlemen



You can trust me.

I'm a C H R I S T I A N.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

I will never betray or lie to you. I am a man of my word. I am the one
@Avalon

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 12, 2018)

You can still DM can't you @Avalon

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

You can share with me @Avalon even when I want to say something I say it in a way that no one will ever find out what I mean like the time you told me about that thing with Broki

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

HAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHA


I nearly choked on spit

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

ROOM IS QUIET AFTER THAT COMMEN WOLF

LEGENDARY

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You can share with me @Avalon even when I want to say something I say it in a way that no one will ever find out what I mean like the time you told me about that thing with Broki

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

HAHA

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You can share with me @Avalon even when I want to say something I say it in a way that no one will ever find out what I mean like the time you told me about that thing with Broki

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

Xiammes, are you going to play a game of mafia ever

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Xiammes, are you going to play a game of mafia ever


We would need a Boku no pico  hero game

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


>


Looking for something to add to your gossip blog? 

I'd never reveal private information about what he's said about you

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> We would need a Boku no pico  hero game



And give the most OP role to Xiammes? Yeah, I agree. that's the only way he'd play.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Looking for something to add to your gossip blog?
> 
> I'd never reveal private information about what he's said about you



Ava's been talking about me behind my back?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Zatch is our TMZ.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Ava's been talking about me behind my back?



Like her face.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


>


Did you see that thing today on AF discord?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Like her face.



She looks so much like Fran Drescher.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

With the way the thread is progressing...it seems like I only have one option left

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Did you see that thing today on AF discord?



Secrets, secrets are no fun, unless they're shared with everyone.

C'mon, Wolf. You're from a communist country. Everything is public.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Did you see that thing today on AF discord?


nope i haven't checked discord yet today, lemme go take a peek now


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> nope i haven't checked discord yet today, lemme go take a peek now


rep'd you where to look

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> She looks so much like Fran Drescher.


Ah yeah kinda.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> rep'd you where to look


would rep you back but yeah....xiammes still has me on a leash 

will go look now though, thanks


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> rep'd you where to look

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> We would need a Boku no pico  hero game


I'd play that 

I mean........... what???????


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> .xiammes still has me on a leash



Bet you like that

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> C'mon, Wolf. You're from a communist country. Everything is public.



Blonde-ish/brown hair ala ''dirty blonde'' 
6 foot 
185lbs roughly 
6 inches an  some where it counts 
3 dogs/3 rabbits/6 fish


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

I hope half of the players in the Mexican game are dead already. Will be a glorious writeup.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

@White Wolf

looks like a serial killer


----------



## Baba (Mar 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> 6 inches an some where it counts


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Blonde-ish/brown hair ala ''dirty blonde''
> 6 foot
> 185lbs roughly
> 6 inches an  some where it counts
> 3 dogs/3 rabbits/6 fish



WW's feet are only six inches? next.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Bet you like that



@Xiammes

thoughts?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

six foot tall with six inch feet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> @White Wolf
> 
> looks like a serial killer








Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> six foot tall with six inch feet



size 12 American

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> @White Wolf
> 
> looks like a serial killer


He has a emo baby face doe.

*wanna pinch it.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> He has a emo baby face doe.
> 
> *wanna pinch it.


huh

who are you talking about rem?


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Blonde-ish/brown hair ala ''dirty blonde''
> 6 foot
> 185lbs roughly
> 6 inches an  some where it counts
> 3 dogs/3 rabbits/6 fish


ur that tall ?

o.o


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> He has a emo baby face doe.
> 
> *wanna pinch it.


Ava's not talking about me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> huh
> 
> who are you talking about rem?


White wolf ? 

what are those stats he posted?


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Ava's not talking about me


Ah, ok figured.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> ur that tall ?
> 
> o.o


yee

wish it was more but my house is small as is and I can hit lightbulbs if I don't duck down so it is what it is


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> White wolf ?
> 
> what are those stats he posted?


i wouldn't call the person who has the power to ban me a serial killer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

*leaves conversation*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> yee
> 
> wish it was more but my house is small as is and I can hit lightbulbs if I don't duck down so it is what it is


Wah, no way.


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Well no shit he looks like a SK he posts SK like thoughts.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> size 12 American



size 12 you say?  uhh send pics... to uh verify this.  without socks, you know?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Not that it matters.

I will not lose sleep.

and ah thanks for the Info Wolf.  

You are a good informant.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

Most people I speak to on this forum are 6 ft +. The ones 5'9 and under are the rarities.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> size 12 you say?  uhh send pics... to uh verify this.  without socks, you know?


foot fetish zatch confirmed 



RemChu said:


> from your 1 pic I've seen thought you were tiny, I don't know how to reconcile the image of you in my head now.



I've always felt tiny, but I live in a country where most people are 6'4+

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Most people I speak to on this forum are 6 ft +. The ones 5'9 and under are the rarities.


I don't get this forum.

All blacks and 6ft + right? o.o

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> foot fetish zatch confirmed
> 
> 
> 
> I've always felt tiny, but I live in a country where most people are 6'4+



I was just about to say so many people on this forum are 6'4. It's odd. mob and Shrike are both 6'4, right? you're the shortest of the three.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I was just about to say so many people on this forum are 6'4. It's odd. mob and Shrike are both 6'4, right? you're the shortest of the three.


Rule of Serbs


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

We should make a NBA team.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I don't get this forum.
> 
> All blacks and 6ft + right? o.o



I am not black, but I am 6'1ish


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

It's probably the 7 years I spent in America, polluted me with shortness.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> It's probably the 7 years I spent in America, polluted me with shortness.



Yep. While they were eating the high-calcium dairy products, you were sucking on cacti and Indian fry bread.

how tall are you, rem?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

I can confirm that I've never met a short Serbian in my life.

And I would say I know about 25, so a decent sample size

even the girls are tall


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> even the girls are tall


Try riding a fucking bus over here. 

You have to find an 80 year old that's hunched the fuck over to have someone even remotely short.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Not in 6+ range?
 ~_~

I don't even know my height. 



5'11? 

I think. 

I like my height though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I can confirm that I've never met a short Serbian in my life.
> 
> And I would say I know about 25, so a decent sample size
> 
> even the girls are tall



That's a lot of Serbians. I didn't know your country was such a hotspot for collecting them. o.o 



White Wolf said:


> Try riding a fucking bus over here.
> 
> You have to find an 80 year old that's hunched the fuck over to have someone even remotely short.



I'm going to get heels in my shoes. LIKEEEE, this one girl is 6'0, and she wears heels. No. I will wear heels and become 6'5.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

^I've seen that before. @ Zatch

Long way to go down on her.


----------



## Baba (Mar 12, 2018)

For some reason she reminded me of

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

Now we are going to get a story from Waffles about how he was picked on for being 6'4 when he was 12.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Baba (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> . hug


I'm so disappointed that they've not named that emoji as cathug >_>

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Now we are going to get a story from Waffles about how he was picked on for being 6'4 when he was 12.



I don't remember that year.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Old 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Baba said:


> I'm so disappointed that they've not named that emoji as cathug >_>


yeah wtf is cat sad feels

unintuitive @Xiammes

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

I remember once I walked into the bus and saw this cute as hell girl, but it was before I grew out, but she grew out way too much so felt like a grizzly bear looking down at a chihuahua 

no bueno


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

It was a common joke at my highschool that if you were Serbian, you don't even need to try out for the basketball team, you were already on it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I remember once I walked into the bus and saw this cute as hell girl, but it was before I grew out, but she grew out way too much so felt like a grizzly bear looking down at a chihuahua
> 
> no bueno



Grew out sounds like you both became morbidly obese


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I don't remember that year.


I don't know if this is sad or funny, or both.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

Dont even bother going for the rebound with a serbian nearby

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> It was a common joke at my highschool that if you were Serbian, you don't even need to try out for the basketball team, you were already on it.


Fuck, I keep thinking you are Americano.

Ava should be American. :kanye

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I don't know if this is sad or funny, or both.



Lets just say that it was a bad year.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Grew out sounds like you both became morbidly obese


First 5 secs in and that kid almost pissed his pants when that woman sat on the bed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Dont even bother going for the rebound with a serbian nearby


That goes for balls and girls.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Fuck, I keep thinking you are Americano.
> 
> Ava should be American. :kanye


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> That goes for balls and girls.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

Baba said:


> First 5 secs in and that kid almost pissed his pants when that woman sat on the bed



1:10-1:15

-sobbing, 'i can hardly breathe!'
-turd: 'it's going to be a long affair'
-suddenly has breath again 'SHUT THE FUCK UP LEAVE IF YOU DON'T WANT TO BE HERE'

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Lets just say that it was a bad year.


Man this hit me right in the feels.

It's okay man. It's okayy now.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Lets just say that it was a bad year.





story time with waffles? was that the year you almost bombed a mosque? at 12? hardcore

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Man this hit me right in the feels.
> 
> It's okay man. It's okayy now.



I don't know what to say... >.>


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> story time with waffles? was that the year you almost bombed a mosque? at 12? hardcore



No, that was the first year after my mom died.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


>


I went to an all guys school, almost
There were like 20 mediocre chicks
One guy got with all of them
week after week
when he ran out of girls he stopped breaking up with them and 5 yrs later they're still together


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I don't know what to say... >.>



Waffles showing emotion? Giving Rem a crying cat hug? 

did Rem just break the impenetrable wall known as Waffles?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> No, that was the first year after my mom died.



oh... 

Never mind then.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> story time with waffles? was that the year you almost bombed a mosque? at 12? hardcore


Mosque story always makes me giggle

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I went to an all guys school, almost
> There were like 20 mediocre chicks
> One guy got with all of them
> week after week
> when he ran out of girls he stopped breaking up with them and 5 yrs later they're still together



?????? you're saying polygamy is legal in Serbia? and this friend of yours has 20 wives?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I don't know what to say... >.>


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I went to an all guys school, almost
> There were like 20 mediocre chicks
> One guy got with all of them
> week after week
> when he ran out of girls he stopped breaking up with them and 5 yrs later they're still together


So basically hes the same in real life like you are on NF right

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> ?????? you're saying polygamy is legal in Serbia? and this friend of yours has 20 wives?


no he fucked one
broke up
fucked another
broke up
fucked another
broke up
etc... 

I disliked him frankly, and the chicks that got with him lacked all self respect. One field trip while we were on the bus he was offering his gf at the time who wanted to make out with her cos he wanted to nap

and she was just laughing at the thought

like fuck dude   



Avalon said:


> So basically hes the same in real life like you are on NF right


Nah,  cos I don't share.


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

My fighting childhood. 

Kids can be cruel. I remember fighting verbally or physically in early elementary to middle school. Some kids were just viciously savage, like they must have had weird family situations. This was public school...
In like first or 2nd grade, "A FRIEND" named Mario took his scarf on the bus and attempted to choke me out. I wouldn't be surprised if he grew up to be a killer of some kind. Bus driver did nothing. 

Later as a result of bad behavior etc I was enrolled in Private school. I was a rebel still but I became a man of culture.
like first private school was elementary still I broke the records for detentions and got suspended for telling this nice quiet blonde teacher to "shut up".

then went to a less strict private school for middle school. We were all friends in our class but for some reason we would diss each other all the time. This one kid I kind of had a rivalry with for a crush, we ended up fighting eventually. My best friend was like the middle man between us so even he was like something to fight over between me and the rival. 
Funny thing is I came out on top in those fist fights, it felt good. 

went to public school middle school again like 1 last year and it was a breeze no fighting. 

Highschool no fighting, 1 fight I was going to have was with a "friend" at same lunch table. He was a huge kid. I threw water in his face at lunch and got in an argument with him.
He said "Meet me after school"

That day I snuck out early and ran home lol.... I live less than a few miles from the highschool  and middleschool in town, like 15 min walk.

The kids circle around for those highschool brawls, fuck that I'm not going to decimated by a dude 2x my weight. If I did win by some miracle or foul play I would get jumped for sure.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Men suck.


Trinity hack ur account?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> no he fucked one
> broke up
> fucked another
> broke up
> ...


Met some french spring breakers like this in vegas.... ~_~
That shit is a huge turn off.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Trinity hack ur account?



Goddamn it, @Trinity. Stop editing my posts.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Met some french spring breakers like this in vegas.... ~_~
> That shit is a huge turn off.


Yes. 

Don't get me wrong,  I'm a supporter of many kinks. 
I mean many. 
A lot. 


But lack of self respect and just being trashy isn't a kink, it's just deplorable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Goddamn it, @Trinity. Stop editing my posts.


She deleted one of my posts today

I know her so well that i could tell it was her just be reading the deleted message


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

The comment said shoo

Who else says that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Yes.
> 
> Don't get me wrong,  I'm a supporter of many kinks.
> I mean many.
> ...



Care to share with the class these kinks?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> The comment said shoo
> 
> Who else says that



what got deleted? was it from the country club?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

Shoo ava

Shush ava

Hush ava

Who else

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> what got deleted? was it from the country club?


Nah it was a dumb comment i made in an intro thread

I dont blame her, it deserved to be deleted

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> The comment said shoo
> 
> Who else says that


I deleted that


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Yes.
> 
> Don't get me wrong,  I'm a supporter of many kinks.
> I mean many.
> ...



I see you are also a man of culture.

Like the girl was yes attractive, but all of it was instantly gone when you find out she is being passed between two dudes, she doesn't care. She hits on you. 

and her dude is like "Yeah I fucked her already, I don't care."


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I deleted that


....



This is awkward now


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Care to share with the class these kinks?


Not really


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

Hopefully u didnt make a usernote about that

Its gonna ruin my one month streak


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I see you are also a man of culture.
> 
> Like the girl was yes attractive, but all of it was instantly gone when you find out she is being passed between two dudes, she doesn't care. She hits on you.
> 
> and her dude is like "Yeah I fucked her already, I don't care."


 yeah, that's a buzzkill 



Avalon said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> This is awkward now





Avalon said:


> Hopefully u didnt make a usernote about that
> 
> Its gonna ruin my one month streak


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

So hows the weather everyone


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> This is awkward now



wtf ww, you are stealing trinity's argot. get a life!!



White Wolf said:


> Not really



pm me. maybe i can satisfy some of them


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> So hows the weather everyone


Awkward with a chance of usernotes


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I don't get this forum.
> 
> All blacks and 6ft + right? o.o


I've noticed that too 


Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I am not black, but I am 6'1ish


THE ILLUSIVE WHITE BOIII?!?!



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Tall chicks who wear heels to spite the 6'0 males
> 
> I'm buying heels for men.
> 
> ...


Men can wear heels.
WERK IT BOIIIIIIIII



I got WW's kinks right here

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

I said

Hows the weather everyone


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Iono depends on teh whore.

takes a special kind of whore.

like that one tiny dancer escort chick on that one cruise.

She was giving free strip shows almost.

 '

or she looks like Natalie Portman. I would compromise my morals.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I got WW's kinks right here


Frosty


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Awkward with a chance of usernotes



The weather is nice where i am as well


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I said
> 
> Hows the weather everyone



Wet and dark.

In more ways than one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I've noticed that too
> 
> THE ILLUSIVE WHITE BOIII?!?!
> 
> ...



I'm not short, though. I just want to be 6'5. IS THAT SO HARD TO ASK? I need to buy shoes like that...


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Wet and dark.
> 
> In more ways than one.


I hope it becomes sunny


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Iono depends on teh whore.
> 
> takes a special kind of whore.
> 
> ...


I don't think there's a chick hot enough or kinky enough to make me compromise on my morals regarding trashiness  

I like good wholesome girls, at least at face value.
The underground layers can be a bit messy.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Iono depends on teh whore.
> 
> takes a special kind of whore.
> 
> ...



Eleven from ST is going to look like her twin when she's twenty.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I hope it becomes sunny



That will be in about 30 years.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 12, 2018)

Also, give tall girls in heels credit, where credit is due!


She's out here, wearing heels cuz she likes them, living her best life with self confidence, despite dudes like y'all raggin' on tall girls.
Y'all like self confidence right?!? GET WITH A TALL GIRL IN HEELS!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That will be in about 30 years.


Oh no

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

You can be a trashy poor girl with a heart of gold.

I can make her good.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> The weather is nice where i am as well



How's studying going?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Also, give tall girls in heels credit, where credit is due!
> 
> 
> She's out here, wearing heels cuz she likes them, living her best life with self confidence, despite dudes like y'all raggin' on tall girls.
> Y'all like self confidence right?!? GET WITH A TALL GIRL IN HEELS!



never. unless i have heels. then ok


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

W-white wolf


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Oh no



Have an optimistic.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Also, give tall girls in heels credit, where credit is due!
> 
> 
> She's out here, wearing heels cuz she likes them, living her best life with self confidence, despite dudes like y'all raggin' on tall girls.
> Y'all like self confidence right?!? GET WITH A TALL GIRL IN HEELS!


I just want to be stepped on.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> You can be a trashy poor girl with a heart of gold.
> 
> I can make her good.



Do you know the movie pretty woman?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> How's studying going?



Well hello there

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> never. unless i have heels. then ok


Get. You. Some. Heels.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Eleven from ST is going to look like her twin when she's twenty.



Dats pedo to mention.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I just want to be stepped on.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

k I posted enough for one day.

Gonna 

catch up

on

sleep.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Subarashii (Mar 12, 2018)



Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Idris Elba is cool. 

His name is cool.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

The guy in the bottom photo behind the girl in the navy blue dress, the white guy - that's EXACTLY how White Wolf dresses lol. he has that outfit


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 12, 2018)

fucking Chris Rock 
He's right though hahah


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Well hello there



Hello~ NF is addicting, huh?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Something something @MAD
> Call your mother, cuz you ruined her body and aged her beyond repair





Nevan said:


> Happy birthday @MAD





Avalon said:


> @MAD
> 
> Happy birthday bro





Aries said:


> Happy Birthday Bro
> WhataDragLegendarySSJBrolyWADXXXXDARKXXXNATIONXXXXMEATWAD-PRIMEWATWillofAD
> 
> Or @MAD for short



thx fams



RemChu said:


> @MAD What are you doing for today any cake w/ fam?



italian dinner with mother, sister, brother in law, and nephew

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

but he likes feet like that.

Wew lad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Hello~ NF is addicting, huh?


We're not talking about my studying habits here

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 12, 2018)

IDRIS ALBA CONFIRMED MASOCHIST

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Dats pedo to mention.


I've seen that comparison thing btw, of their scenes. 

I mean yeah similar bone structure or whatever.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 12, 2018)

Yes, I double quoted you Zatch... cuz I didn't watch the whole video yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I've seen that comparison thing btw, of their scenes.
> 
> I mean yeah similar bone structure or whatever.



I think they look remarkably similar.


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> IDRIS ALBA CONFIRMED MASOCHIST


He denied himself.

but

if she had her feet out, he would probably be slobbering over them or looking at them intensely.

Soooooooo ya.


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I think they look remarkably similar.


Yes I agree. 
I love natalie's facial features so much, striking ~o~


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> He denied himself.
> 
> but
> 
> ...


I better go get a pedicure and find out where Idris hangs out

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

Literally me irl

'he says send noods, I send feet' 

just replace feet with a sexy pair of legs

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Open legs are a stairway to heaven my childs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> you mean you send the legs?


I have very beautiful legs yeah

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

Feet 

Gave feet a shot once and realized it wasnt for me

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Gave feet a shot once and realized it wasnt for me


Was it a vaccine shot?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I have very beautiful legs yeah



you, uh... want to send a picture, strictly for scientific purposes, to, uh... my pm box. i can verify for the rest of the chat, you know - completely professional. and uh... yeah.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Was it a vaccine shot?


My toe getting sucked on



Never again, wasnt my cup of tea


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Me internally when I see great pair of legs, calves, sdasdasd

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> you, uh... want to send a picture, strictly for scientific purposes, to, uh... my pm box. i can verify for the rest of the chat, you know - completely professional. and uh... yeah.


sure, gimme a min


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Feet
> 
> Gave feet a shot once and realized it wasnt for me



you've evolved into liking skinny booties. you are the higher life form

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> you, uh... want to send a picture, strictly for scientific purposes, to, uh... my pm box. i can verify for the rest of the chat, you know - completely professional. and uh... yeah.


Best part of this post is that ur not even into men

U just are obsessed with gathering info on others

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> you've evolved into liking skinny booties. you are the higher life form


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

My psy sense was pinged one time in an uber, from the right walks a fit white girl, cold winter morning, she is wearing like some one piece joggie grey outfit all her long fit legs showing.

[HASHTAG]#blessed[/HASHTAG]


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> My toe getting sucked on
> 
> 
> 
> Never again, wasnt my cup of tea


> Likes to be called daddy
> Girl sucked on his toe as if it was her favourite binkie 


Did your parents hurt you when you were young?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

k I should sleep instead of devolving into degeneracy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

I am barbaric.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> My toe getting sucked on
> 
> 
> 
> Never again, wasnt my cup of tea



YOUR toe getting sucked on? That's different from what Rem is talking about; he'd be doing the sucking. So your Chinese girlfriend liked your feet? interesting.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

I am manic.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> > Likes to be called daddy
> > Girl sucked on his toe as if it was her favourite binkie
> 
> 
> Did your parents hurt you when you were young?


But i just said im not into the toe thing

Was her idea


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Don't you get it, I just want your skin?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> YOUR toe getting sucked on? That's different from what Rem is talking about; he'd be doing the sucking. So your Chinese girlfriend liked your feet? interesting.


She was a firm believer that every part of the human body should be licked 

And i mean every part

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Feet
> 
> Gave feet a shot once and realized it wasnt for me


GIVE FEET A CHANCE 



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> THAT IS MONSIEUR FIANCE SUBARASHII TO YOU.
> 
> too bad you didn't luck out, sucka
> 
> ...


Well, all the guys into feet I've ever met were super beta or submissive so


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> But i just said im not into the toe thing
> 
> Was her idea


You say that to us, but in the classroom you could've been all

_Ooooh Bethony yes yes, suck that toe baby girl_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> GIVE FEET A CHANCE
> 
> 
> Well, all the guys into feet I've ever met were super beta or submissive so


U tell me to give feet a chance

Then u call every feet guy a super beta

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You say that to us, but in the classroom you could've been all
> 
> _Ooooh Bethony yes yes, suck that toe baby girl_


I am very honest about all my kinks


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> We're not talking about my studying habits here



How often did you get distracted in the last few hours

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> She was a firm believer that every part of the human body should be licked
> 
> And i mean every part


Did she lick your bhole?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> U tell me to give feet a chance
> 
> Then u call every feet guy a super beta


She gets off on the power.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> How often did you get distracted in the last few hours


Hows your coloring going


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> GIVE FEET A CHANCE
> 
> 
> Well, all the guys into feet I've ever met were super beta or submissive so



Psychology says it should be the opposite. That you're dominant and aggressive most of the time IRL, so your kink/fetish being indulged in the bedroom would be a form of sublimation. 




Avalon said:


> She was a firm believer that every part of the human body should be licked
> 
> And i mean every part



beautiful.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I am very honest about all my kinks


Top 3

Let's go


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2018)

>feet fetishists

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Goku has achieved Super Final Beta form.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> U tell me to give feet a chance
> 
> Then u call every feet guy a super beta


It was a joke along the "give peace a chance" line

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

MAD said:


> >feet fetishists


HAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHA


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Top 3
> 
> Let's go


Daddy, choking, outdoor/public


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Psychology says it should be the opposite. That you're dominant and aggressive most of the time IRL, so your kink/fetish being indulged in the bedroom would be a form of sublimation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 It’s true. A foot fetish indicates someone who wants to dominate someone from head to toe...literally.


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

WE OUT

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Daddy, choking, outdoor/public


 

you getting choked or choking her?


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 12, 2018)

MAD said:


> >feet fetishists


It's your bday present

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Daddy, choking, outdoor/public


FIERCE 

what is daddy? >_> 

I-I don't want to know...


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> you getting choked or choking her?


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> It's your bday present


this is a terrifying image

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> FIERCE
> 
> what is daddy? >_>
> 
> I-I don't want to know...


Yes u you wanna know


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


>


I take that as you wanna get choked out by a Santi-tiered giantess with abs of steel.


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

MAD said:


> >feet fetishists


When scum has to post. ^


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Daddy, choking, outdoor/public



wtf is outdoor/public? do i want to google this?



MAD said:


> It’s true. A foot fetish indicates someone who wants to dominate someone from head to toe...literally.



i am waiting to wish you a hp when it is almost march 13.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Psychology says it should be the opposite. That you're dominant and aggressive most of the time IRL, so your kink/fetish being indulged in the bedroom would be a form of sublimation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boy, you talkin' to a psychologist 
But just go watch some foot fetish porn.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> FIERCE
> 
> what is daddy? >_>
> 
> I-I don't want to know...





Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> wtf is outdoor/public? do i want to google this?
> 
> 
> 
> i am waiting to wish you a hp when it is almost march 13.



TF Y'all
He likes being called "daddy" while having sex, and he likes having said sex outdoors!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I take that as you wanna get choked out by a Santi-tiered giantess with abs of steel.


I will leave my post up your interpretation. You only asked me to state my top 3, not to explain


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> wtf is outdoor/public? do i want to google this?
> 
> 
> 
> i am waiting to wish you a hp when it is almost march 13.


Having sex outdoor / in public my child.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> wtf is outdoor/public? do i want to google this?


Getting hogtied behind a McDonalds as Farmer Steve drives on by watching you pork his daughter.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

I was trying to find this clip from episode 1 of the The Leftovers. They're playing this 'spin the bottle' game on their iphones, but the options are 'fuck, hug, choke' and one of the main characters gets 'choke.' so she goes to the bedroom and chokes the guy while he masturbates. but i cannot find the scene on youtube, and i don't want to search too heavily and get spoiled by thumbnails

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I will leave my post up your interpretation. You only asked me to state my top 3, not to explain


Fair enough

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 12, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> TF Y'all
> He likes being called "daddy" while having sex, and he likes having said sex outdoors!



Bless their innocent little hearts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> wtf is outdoor/public? do i want to google this?
> 
> 
> 
> i am waiting to wish you a hp when it is almost march 13.


Its exactly what it sounds like


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> TF Y'all
> He likes being called "daddy" while having sex, and he likes having said sex outdoors!


Daddy ?

could be those weird dad bangs step daughter/daughter titled stuff
or
gay bum bum stuff


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> wtf is outdoor/public? do i want to google this?
> 
> 
> 
> i am waiting to wish you a hp when it is almost march 13.



A Harry Potter?
A Hewlett-Packard?
A hit point?


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I was trying to find this clip from episode 1 of the The Leftovers. They're playing this 'spin the bottle' game on their iphones, but the options are 'fuck, hug, choke' and one of the main characters gets 'choke.' so she goes to the bedroom and chokes the guy while he masturbates. but i cannot find the scene on youtube, and i don't want to search too heavily and get spoiled by thumbnails


This the show you recommended to me?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 12, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Bless their innocent little hearts.


Sweet summer children 


RemChu said:


> Daddy ?
> 
> could be those weird dad bangs step daughter/daughter titled stuff
> or
> gay bum bum stuff


All of the above, I'm assuming
Ava's a freak


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Bless their innocent little hearts.



You think Ava having sex outside in public while the girl yells daddy and chokes him is INNOCENT? what kind of deviant debauchery are you getting up to in dark, dank netherlands?!!!?!?!!?!!?!?!?!?!!?



Subarashii said:


> Boy, you talkin' to a psychologist
> But just go watch some foot fetish porn.



you're a prison psychologist? that's more interesting than i thought. tomas tranströmer was too


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Daddy ?
> 
> could be those weird dad bangs step daughter/daughter titled stuff
> or
> gay bum bum stuff


You have the casual term or daddy doms which is more of a bdsm oriented thing,  he's likely in the former category.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> This the show you recommended to me?



It's from episode 1. Supposed to show how nihilistic and reckless the young teenagers have become by not being 'chosen' to disappear. At least, that was my interpretation. Episode 5 of The Leftovers had such a wow opening. like. wow. what a thing to show. I can see how the general public hated this show lol but it became a critic's darling


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> you're a prison psychologist? that's more interesting than i thought. tomas tranströmer was too


Are you swedish?
Are you mr.shadow jr?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You think Ava having sex outside in public while the girl yells daddy and chokes him is INNOCENT? what kind of deviant debauchery are you getting up to in dark, dank netherlands?!!!?!?!!?!!?!?!?!?!!?



I'd say the only one mildly not innocent of that is choking lol.

You just a sweet Summer child.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

MAD said:


> A Harry Potter?
> A Hewlett-Packard?
> A hit point?



Honestus Puer/HONEST/VIRTUOUS BOY


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'd say the only one mildly not innocent of that is choking lol.
> 
> You just a sweet Summer child.



Yeah that kill bill dude died like that. Choked himself out with a belt while janking himself in a closet..]


though

the pron is

of girls being choked? I assume

,,,,,,,

dats hardcore @Avalon
choke me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Are you swedish?
> Are you mr.shadow jr?



jag är svensk, ja.



Mr. Waffles said:


> I'd say the only one mildly not innocent of that is choking lol.
> 
> You just a sweet Summer child.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Fair enough


Is you know what still in tact? 

Or do i got to start over again?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

Do you work with juveniles or adults, @Subarashii? 

Tranströmer wrote a lot of poetry inspired by his sessions with them. you should be a poet too

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


>





If you wander the internet enough, you run into quite a lot of... peculiar people.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Yeah that kill bill dude died like that. Choked himself out with a belt while janking himself in a closet..]
> 
> 
> though
> ...



Does that ever cross your mind? When you are browsing your kinky porn that you might have a heart attack and the people to discover you will find out your gross fetishes? @Avalon @White Wolf


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Humans are angels and devils.

You can find really good sweet innocent people
and you can find final beta.

and everything in between.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> If you wander the internet enough, you run into quite a lot of... peculiar people.



My favorite are vores.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> If you wander the internet enough, you run into quite a lot of... peculiar people.



I am vanilla. Are you spicy jalapeño strawberry, Waffles?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You think Ava having sex outside in public while the girl yells daddy and chokes him is INNOCENT? what kind of deviant debauchery are you getting up to in dark, dank netherlands?!!!?!?!!?!!?!?!?!?!!?
> 
> 
> 
> you're a prison psychologist? that's more interesting than i thought. tomas tranströmer was too


Those three things dont happen at the same time? Screaming outside is just asking cops to come

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Is you know what still in tact?
> 
> Or do i got to start over again?



Who knows 



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Does that ever cross your mind? When you are browsing your kinky porn that you might have a heart attack and the people to discover you will find out your gross fetishes? @Avalon @White Wolf




I'll be dead to care. They judge me enough in life why would I care what they think in death.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

MAD said:


> My favorite are vores.



Rem and I learned about vore with that dragon ball android 21. good times.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Does that ever cross your mind? When you are browsing your kinky porn that you might have a heart attack and the people to discover you will find out your gross fetishes? @Avalon @White Wolf


I dont watch porn?

I only read i*c*st manga, thats it

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Who knows
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This reminds me of how I like the legal question of literary estates and executors. like when they go against the wishes of the dead author and publish their works, hence how we got all the stuff from kafka. fascinating question


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

MAD said:


> My favorite are vores.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2018)

Time for my monthly repost of this

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

What does the beyond everything say?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

I h-have to start my streak over cuz of a joke post in an intro thread


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

Doesn't vore work when you have a giant(ess) fetish/macrophila, and the person eats you? I didn't think it was actual cannibalism. I thought cannibalism was something separate.


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

LOL THAT is me

I do akashic records type shit 
nightly


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I h-have to start my streak over cuz of a joke post in an intro thread



You get no usernotes for an X amount of time then become a super mod?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

dis bitch


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> What does the beyond everything say?



Ah. I didn't post the legible version.

Here you go:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Even my cryptic post about threads and emotions transcending time and space....

is directly related to the experiences I have as a mystic.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You get no usernotes for an X amount of time then become a super mod?


No i just have a bet with a friend, there no prize besides saying "i told u so"

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

mexican sugar dancing?

waffle porn? wtf is this


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Well not really cryptic, just unrelatable by normal folks.


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

I even have a sacred geometry pendant on my desk right now.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Flower of Life.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> mexican sugar dancing?
> 
> waffle porn? wtf is this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> mexican sugar dancing?
> 
> waffle porn? wtf is this


We do not need to know.

It's for swines, uncultured degenerates. 

We are men of culture :wine

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm not googling them, but I am laughing that Waffles thought Ava's stuff was innocent, and the lowest, gross level on that chart has 'waffles porn'. like... reality is better than fiction? justice is served?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Do you work with juveniles or adults, @Subarashii?
> 
> Tranströmer wrote a lot of poetry inspired by his sessions with them. you should be a poet too


I don't like to take my work home with me.
And I haven't written poems in a long time.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

I will see you on the yacht, for tea!


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

I just imagine that level is reserved for what @Mr. Waffles himself considers porn and kinky. That is how I imagine it, and I'm sticking with it, and I'm laughing at it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'm not googling them, but I am laughing that Waffles thought Ava's stuff was innocent, and the lowest, gross level on that chart has 'waffles porn'. like... reality is better than fiction? justice is served?



I see you are misinterpreting what waffle porn is.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

I agree with waffles, the stuff im into is innocent

A lot of ppl are into worse stuff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

But those types of things are spiritual why the fuck is it on a degenerate list.

I can be a degenerate and spiritual person at the same time too....

fuck meme


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2018)

Allow me to paint a picture.

Think less: 



Think more:



And fill in the blanks monkaS

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I agree with waffles, the stuff im into is innocent
> 
> A lot of ppl are into worse stuff



Like really violent stuff,
or
boston cream pies

Dunkin Donuts coffee


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I agree with waffles, the stuff im into is innocent
> 
> A lot of ppl are into worse stuff



Do you want to be on the mile-high club?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

Also zatch u have a mod obsession 

Its never gonna happen, just accept it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

K IM LOGGING OFF


WTF WAD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Do you want to be on the mile-high club?


No, i like to sleep on airplanes


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

MAD said:


> Allow me to paint a picture.
> 
> Think less:
> 
> ...







but which body part

no don't answer that

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Ah I'm having phantom pain in my junk thanks to wad.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Like really violent stuff,
> or
> boston cream pies
> 
> Dunkin Donuts coffee


Im eating a boston cream donut now


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

AH WHY DO HUMANS DO THINK OF THIS

AHHHHH

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> No, i like to sleep on airplanes



Oh, you are one of the blessed elect who can fall asleep on planes unencumbered.


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Im eating a boston cream donut now


Ha, I knew it, I'm psychic

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Do you want to be on the mile-high club?


Airplane bathrooms are nasty
Who would wana have sex in one??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Oh, you are one of the blessed elect who can fall asleep on planes unencumbered.


I fall asleep in car rides if its over 20 mins

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Hows your coloring going



Why didn't you answer my question


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> AH WHY DO HUMANS DO THINK OF THIS
> 
> AHHHHH



Someone posted this in the café, and I had to log off for a moment and take a break.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Guys can we keep this convo Christian 
,

no weird fetishes por favor.

just missionary

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why didn't you answer my question


Why didnt you answer mine

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Guys can we keep this convo Christian
> ,
> 
> no weird fetishes por favor.
> ...


Or any Junko Furuta's? 
It's just the worst thing you could ever read.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Or any Junko Furuta's?
> It's just the worst thing you could ever read.


Yeah I quickly stopped.

no bad vibes today.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I fall asleep in car rides if its over 20 mins

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 12, 2018)

Like, join the mile high club in your seat or something.  they can't kick you off, if you're already in the air


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Or any Junko Furuta's?
> It's just the worst thing you could ever read.



i teared up reading it. it's horrific.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Like, join the mile high club in your seat or something.  they can't kick you off, if you're already in the air



yes oral sex in your seat!!! before they had cellphones and could record you


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

where is your donut from, ava? tim hortons?


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> i teared up reading it. it's horrific.


Reason [HASHTAG]#9375297[/HASHTAG] why people suck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


>


You shouldnt be surprised that i fall asleep easily

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> where is your donut from, ava? tim hortons?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Why didnt you answer mine



Daddy has still not answered my question   also coloring is going just fine

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


>


More like _who's _the cream pie from 
Amirite?!


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

Nice try zatch, ur not finding out my location


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 12, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Daddy has still not answered my question   also coloring is going just fine



Omg

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


>




Are you imaging Ava taking you for a spin down the 150 mph German highways, then promptly falling asleep while you're, wide-eyed, left to grapple the steering wheel and get the two of you to safety? i'd read this short story.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Nice try zatch, ur not finding out my location



TH is all over the world, though

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Reason [HASHTAG]#9375297[/HASHTAG] why people suck.



Reason #1

An oral fixation ingrained in us since the nursing stages of our infancy.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> You shouldnt be surprised that i fall asleep easily



True tbh

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

@Avalon

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

I like how she's from America, speaking English, and still needs subtitles.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

this video is literally everything in the world and if you're not a fan of it, you're probably not american so not important


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Are you imaging Ava taking you for a spin down the 150 mph German highways, then promptly falling asleep while you're, wide-eyed, left to grapple the steering wheel and get the two of you to safety? i'd read this short story.


Think he meant as a passenger.
car rides are comfy get me sleepy too, depends


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> this video is literally everything in the world

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

k adios for real.
gonna go dream of tomorrow or some weird stuff you wouldn't understand.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Think he meant as a passenger.
> car rides are comfy get me sleepy too, depends



I know what he meant, Rem. I'm not autistic. 

tfw you're constantly taken for over literal on this forum.  meme'd to hell, zatch is. 


I LOVE BEYBLADES

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Well unless there is an emote hard to detect sarcasm in text.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

and you are kind pure in some things

soooo

ya

I assume

my bad

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

k

ya

bai


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

dream of Eldritch gods Giant snakes of fire


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

I still think it would be hilarious for narcoleptic Ava to fall asleep on the highway with UB in the passenger seat 

would be like rat race. what a film

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I LOVE BEYBLADES


Picking up speed
Running out of time
Going head to head
It's the way of life
You gotta fall down
Eat ground
And to get back up again
Let's Beyblade!


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Picking up speed
> Running out of time
> Going head to head
> It's the way of life
> ...



I don't think you were a Kai fan 

Of the four... Tyson?  or Rai


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Are you imaging Ava taking you for a spin down the 150 mph German highways, then promptly falling asleep while you're, wide-eyed, left to grapple the steering wheel and get the two of you to safety? i'd read this short story.



Wasn't imagining that, it just reminded me on how I usually fall asleep in car when I'm not driving

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Baba (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Someone posted this in the café, and I had to log off for a moment and take a break.


This almost made me cry. Such horrible people. Fuck, I lost all my sleepiness that I had minutes ago.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I don't think you were a Kai fan
> 
> Of the four... Tyson?  or Rai


Tyson and Kai lel.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Tyson and Kai lel.



I thought you hated that cliché? like naruto and sasuke rivals/enemies/friends.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I thought you hated that cliché? like naruto and sasuke rivals/enemies/friends.


I mean. 

I was like 10...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I still think it would be hilarious for narcoleptic Ava to fall asleep on the highway with UB in the passenger seat
> 
> would be like rat race. what a film



Just to avoid that I'd drive

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

And I don't really hate cliches if they're enjoyable, I'm really enjoying Black Clover and it's heavy on the cliches.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Requiem for a dream on the list.
> SUCH A DEPRESSING MOVIE, more horrific than actual horror films. I watched it last week >_>
> 
> I've seen Cropsey on like Chiller chan or something, depressing. Documentary, a crazy homeless vagrant kidnaps, abuses, and kills disabled and unwatched kids in NY.
> ...



I used to live alone when I watched this movie. It shook me to my core.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2018)

i actually cant remember much of requiem for a dream (tho it was a great movie i know that) other than it ended poorly for everyone

electroshock ''''therapy'''', amputation, and ASS TO ASS

well

almost everyone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 12, 2018)

MAD said:


> almost everyone



Connelly was a goddess in that movie

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 12, 2018)

well a fallen goddess more likely 
but still

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 12, 2018)

MAD said:


> Reason #1
> 
> An oral fixation ingrained in us since the nursing stages of our infancy.


Freud was a quack 


Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I thought you hated that cliché? like naruto and sasuke rivals/enemies/friends.


 
Best "rivalry"


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Stelios said:


> well a fallen goddess more likely
> but still


I can fix her, poor baby. =[


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

I jinxed myself mentioning dreaming of Eldritch Gods and snakes of fire.

I dreamt my mom had like a cricket thing in front of her face, tiny, I told her that and she proceeded to eat it.

I screamed and was semi awake at that point in bed, and quickly said "sorry" My roomie says something in Norwegian to a friend on the discord.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I jinxed myself mentioning dreaming of Eldritch Gods and snakes of fire.
> 
> I dreamt my mom had like a cricket thing in front of her face, tiny, I told her that and she proceeded to eat it.
> 
> I screamed and was semi awake at that point in bed, and quickly said "sorry" My roomie says something in Norwegian to a friend on the discord.



People eat crickets in Asia? what was the bad part?

and your roommate is a neckbeard from norway?


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

yes and yes
but he has a robust viking beard.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> yes and yes
> but he has a robust viking beard.





allow me to communicate with my norsk bror


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

We are cultured Americans, and this is my inner world, the dream scape the astral plane, that imagery is negative to me, I don't care what it means to billions of people in Asia lol.

That's not how deep subconscious symbols work. It matters what it means to you. If you told me a dream, it doesn't matter what the symbols mean for me, but for you.

Of course being able to intuitively read someone you could make educated guesses. 

I assume the dreamer should always know best what the symbols mean.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> allow me to communicate with my norsk bror


No lol.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm pleased with how this game is going so far. 

If any of you fine folk want to get in early on the hot new story arc for the mafia section, I need one replacement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I'm pleased with how this game is going so far.
> 
> If any of you fine folk want to get in early on the hot new story arc for the mafia section, I need one replacement.



Your game and writeups are both hilarious. 



RemChu said:


> No lol.



fine, separate me from my long lost brother. 



RemChu said:


> We are cultured Americans, and this is my inner world, the dream scape the astral plane, that imagery is negative to me, I don't care what it means to billions of people in Asia lol.
> 
> That's not how deep subconscious symbols work. It matters what it means to you. If you told me a dream, it doesn't matter what the symbols mean for me, but for you.
> 
> ...



this is true. have you actually had a cricket before? I heard they taste like peanuts.


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

I will never mention eldritch gods or whatever again, even in jest.

I never get nightmares now a days, wtf was that.


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

No, I abhor the thought of eating crickets man.


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

@Platinum

K add me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2018)

@Platinum

If you need a replacement still I'll sub in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2018)

nvm ninja'd by remmy

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> No, I abhor the thought of eating crickets man.




9:02


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

MAD said:


> nvm ninja'd by remmy


he needs like 2.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 12, 2018)

I might need another one, so i'll let you know Wad.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2018)

holla


----------



## Platinum (Mar 13, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Your game and writeups are both hilarious.



Appreciated.


----------



## Magic (Mar 13, 2018)

Inspired by the crickets I ate Onion rings for dinner and a burger.

o~O

*crunch*


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 13, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Waking up every morning be like 

_No,he's not dead._

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Magic (Mar 13, 2018)

His mouth is kind of making a smile btw...


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> His mouth is kind of making a smile btw...


:3 


He's dreaming of doggy biscuits probably.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 13, 2018)

@poutanko  when not trying to murder Mohit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Katou (Mar 13, 2018)

@White Wolf @Nep Nep

I almost thought both of u were part of


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 13, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> @White Wolf @Nep Nep
> 
> I almost thought both of u were part of


----------



## Katou (Mar 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 13, 2018)

Priscilla said:


>


Trying to kill of  Neppy and me


----------



## Katou (Mar 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Trying to kill of  Neppy and me


i thought both of u were pro players in Shadowverse that got laid off


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 13, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> i thought both of u were pro players in Shadowverse that got laid off


 


I can't confirm or deny this claim.


----------



## Katou (Mar 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I can't confirm or deny this claim.


could it be u played it before.... like competitively ? 
it feels like Hearthstone


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 13, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> could it be u played it before.... like competitively ?
> it feels like Hearthstone


My contract forbids me of speaking. 


*leaves*


----------



## Katou (Mar 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> My contract forbids me of speaking.
> 
> 
> *leaves*


----------



## Magic (Mar 13, 2018)

lol+


----------



## Magic (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Katou (Mar 13, 2018)

What's with the Gru memes trending all of the sudden.. 
every subreddit i visit has at least one of it


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 13, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> @White Wolf @Nep Nep
> 
> I almost thought both of u were part of



Issa secret

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 13, 2018)

Can't be a coincidence.

@Priscilla Good Sleuthing 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Katou (Mar 13, 2018)

hmm White Wolfy
ur 4 times more cute now


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 13, 2018)

Stelios said:


> anything that has chan in it is


Onee-chan is banned?!


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 13, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> What's with the Gru memes trending all of the sudden..
> every subreddit i visit has at least one of it


You got pix?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 13, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Onee-chan is banned?!



only if you put it in a website format


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 13, 2018)

Wait.

I wasn’t supposed to be able to do that.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 13, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> hmm White Wolfy
> ur 4 times more cute now


Look for @Soft and fluffy wolf


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 13, 2018)

MAD said:


> Wait.
> 
> I wasn’t supposed to be able to do that.


Yeah, what the what!?
Maybe because it was hyphenated?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 13, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Yeah, what the what!?
> Maybe because it was hyphenated?



Pennsylvania


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Subarashii (Mar 13, 2018)

I don't wanna go to those sites because they sound like i*c*st hentai 
But maybe they just have a list of blocked domains and there just happens to be a lot of "chan" sites or "[HASHTAG]#chan[/HASHTAG]" sites


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 13, 2018)

That must be it.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 13, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I don't wanna go to those sites because they sound like i*c*st hentai
> But maybe they just have a list of blocked domains and there just happens to be a lot of "chan" sites or "[HASHTAG]#chan[/HASHTAG]" sites


whats wrong with i*c*st hentai?


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 13, 2018)

Avalon said:


> whats wrong with i*c*st hentai?


Nothing 
But I would assume NF has an issue with it, since they censor i n c e s t


EVERYTHING IS A LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Katou (Mar 13, 2018)

@Soft and fluffy wolf 
What happened Lew .. did u modfk urself .. or its on ur own volition


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 13, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Nothing
> But I would assume NF has an issue with it, since they censor i n c e s t
> 
> 
> EVERYTHING IS A LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


are u the one on the left or right?


----------



## Stelios (Mar 13, 2018)

Avalon said:


> whats wrong with i*c*st hentai?



You mean besides that it’s wrong ?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 13, 2018)

Stelios said:


> You mean besides that it’s wrong ?


how are u stelios


----------



## Stelios (Mar 13, 2018)

Avalon said:


> how are u stelios



Healthy. And you ?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 13, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Healthy. And you ?



pretty sick at the moment tbh, gonna go sleep after this exam 

glad ur doing well tho

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 13, 2018)

Avalon said:


> pretty sick at the moment tbh, gonna go sleep after this exam
> 
> glad ur doing well tho



Exam ? Like school exam? What are you doing here


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 13, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Exam ? Like school exam? What are you doing here


its at 2:30 pm

its 11:30 am

just chillin before it starts


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 13, 2018)

Avalon said:


> are u the one on the left or right?


Definitely the left 
I don't do needles and knives to the face

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 13, 2018)

Avalon said:


> its at 2:30 pm
> 
> its 11:30 am
> 
> just chillin before it starts



You should be doing a repetition before it starts

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 13, 2018)

Stelios said:


> You should be doing a repetition before it starts


you right king 

lemme go do that now


----------



## Lew (Mar 13, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> @Soft and fluffy wolf
> What happened Lew .. did u modfk urself .. or its on ur own volition



I got mod fucked for trying to get WW mod fucked


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 13, 2018)

I got mod fucked for laughing at lew getting mod fucked for trying to get me mod fucked


----------



## Lew (Mar 13, 2018)

@in lew’s loving embrace


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 13, 2018)

Soft and fluffy wolf said:


> @in lew’s loving embrace


suck my soft an fluffy wolf dick


----------



## Lew (Mar 13, 2018)

in lew’s loving embrace said:


> suck my soft an fluffy wolf dick



This is sexual harassment!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 13, 2018)

I ship it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 13, 2018)

We've gone from in cest hentai to bestiality... and all before noon!


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 13, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> We've gone from in cest hentai to bestiality... and all before noon!


> i*c*st
> bestiliaty


@Dream  is responsible


It all makes sense


----------



## Katou (Mar 13, 2018)

Soft and fluffy wolf said:


> I got mod fucked for trying to get WW mod fucked





in lew’s loving embrace said:


> I got mod fucked for laughing at lew getting mod fucked for trying to get me mod fucked



it'll be confusing if u both swapped Avys right now


----------



## Stelios (Mar 13, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> We've gone from in cest hentai to bestiality... and all before noon!



90s  early 2ks porn websites were full with it. There was this white horse
It fucked more blondes than Peter North


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 13, 2018)

Stelios said:


> 90s  early 2ks porn websites were full with it. There was this white horse
> It fucked more blondes than Peter North


So glad that era is over


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2018)

Stelios said:


> 90s  early 2ks porn websites were full with it. There was this white horse
> It fucked more blondes than Peter North



Guessing younger you was into that.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> This is true though.
> 
> Play mafia with Law, always lose the game, either he sucks at town or is mafia eating you.



Sucks is a strong word. But when people expect the same level of performance out of me as town than when I'm evil-aligned, they _never_ get it (not sure why it's still expected after all this time, especially when I also get to see comments like this one where I "suck". A little moderation between the extremes would be nice...but I doubt I'll be around to see it). Accusations are blown way out of proportion, and mafia easily manipulates weaker-willed townies to mistrust me for actually no reason at all.

Pretty simple, tbh.

When I play mafia under a different name or on a site I'm not known, I am far above average as a townie. It would be hard not to be with over a dozen years of experience.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 13, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Guessing younger you was into that.



Younger me was discovering internet. Younger me has probably used credit card generators to bypass age check in pr0n websites back then when nothing was regulated.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Younger me has probably used



Seems you getting old.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 13, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Seems you getting old.



Yeah
You should be thankful.
Having one more to keep you company at this age.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 13, 2018)

If you watch horse porn:

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Yeah
> You should be thankful.
> Having one more to keep you company at this age.



I'm always thankful.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 13, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm always thankful.



That’s a good practice. Being
thankful is good for the soul

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 13, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Sucks is a strong word. But when people expect the same level of performance out of me as town than when I'm evil-aligned, they _never_ get it (not sure why it's still expected after all this time, especially when I also get to see comments like this one where I "suck". A little moderation between the extremes would be nice...but I doubt I'll be around to see it). Accusations are blown way out of proportion, and mafia easily manipulates weaker-willed townies to mistrust me for actually no reason at all.
> 
> Pretty simple, tbh.
> 
> When I play mafia under a different name or on a site I'm not known, I am far above average as a townie. It would be hard not to be with over a dozen years of experience.


 I know my alpha cats. I could have worded it differently, but got you to post in here.
I have manipulated you into this trap.




Stelios said:


> That’s a good practice. Being
> thankful is good for the soul


Oprah was saying the same thing on the Van Jones show.

Be a warrior for the light.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Oprah was saying the same thing on the Van Jones show.


It looks like she came to the same conclusion


----------



## Magic (Mar 13, 2018)

Stelios said:


> It looks like she came to the same conclusion


 She a bazillionaire, must be doing something right.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> She a bazillionaire, must be doing something right.


There are people that had to go all the way there to realize this. Then there are others that don't indulge the void within. 
They just realize there is no void.


----------



## Shizune (Mar 13, 2018)

_Bitches must be eating ass, because I swear they're bottom feeders
Hoe you know that you my son, I shoulda scrapped you as a fetus_​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 13, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 13, 2018)

Bestiality talk going down and nobody called me

Oh it's just omega wolf. How disappointing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 13, 2018)

This game is from 2008 but I keep coming back to it. It's amazing.

It's like Risk but with politicians.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 13, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> This game is from 2018 but I keep coming back to it. It's amazing.
> 
> It's like Risk but with politicians.



Man, 2018 seems like forever ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 13, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Man, 2018 seems like forever ago.



2008 lol


----------



## Platinum (Mar 13, 2018)

Also, I just want to say again that this standoff has been incredibly fun, just from my hosting perspective. 

You guys have been making me proud. Definitely a better format this go around.


----------



## nfcnorth (Mar 13, 2018)

Yeah it has been fun


----------



## Aries (Mar 13, 2018)

An Ode to Ava from Platinums game.

I signed up for a game today
To see if I still feel
I focus on the shitposts
The only thing that's real
The Memes tears a hole
The old familiar sting
Try to unsign up all away
But the hosts remember everything

What have I become?
My sweetest friend
Every town I know
Gets lynched in the end
And you could have it all
My empire of unsigning up
I will let you down
I will make you hurt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 13, 2018)

Aries said:


> An Ode to Ava from Platinums game.
> 
> I signed up for a game today
> To see if I still feel
> ...


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

@dunya 


bring your ass in the convo sometimes too, don't be shy  
we don't bite (sometimes) 

s'all fun an games
until the fat lady sings 
fat lady being WPK


----------



## Magic (Mar 14, 2018)

in lew’s loving embrace said:


> @dunya
> 
> 
> bring your ass in the convo sometimes too, don't be shy
> ...



Girl, Grill !?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Girl, Grill !?


Y-yes...

Don't mind our friendly neighborhood RemChu @dunya 

We usually keep him caged up in the backseat with a very tight collar on


----------



## Magic (Mar 14, 2018)

in lew’s loving embrace said:


> Y-yes...
> 
> Don't mind our friendly neighborhood RemChu @dunya
> 
> We usually keep him caged up in the backseat with a very tight collar on


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

Not what you said last night while your face was glued to the pillow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 14, 2018)

in lew’s loving embrace said:


> Not what you said last night while your face was glued to the pillow


----------



## Stelios (Mar 14, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Mar 14, 2018)

Stargate SG I? 

Lawlz


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

in lew’s loving embrace said:


> we don't bite


there goes all incentive to contribute around these parts.

brb signing out of all games


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

thanks to everyone though! I didn't know what to expect, but I'm actually having a ton of fun in the game. DDL made me sign up to Favorites 158634 so I did that.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> there goes all incentive to contribute around these parts.
> 
> brb signing out of all games



Well if you want teeth marks we can arrange it  



dunya said:


> thanks to everyone though! I didn't know what to expect, but I'm actually having a ton of fun in the game. DDL made me sign up to Favorites 158634 so I did that.


it's a good year to play faves


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

I know it's not how it works, but I hope I get Samuel L Jackson by some luck and call everyone a mofo all game.


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

You don't need a role to pretend you have a posting restriction, do you even mafia mother fucker?


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

yea, but if someone else gets Samuel I'll just be the fake Samuel. Damn, I shouldn't have suggested him as a character. RIP dunya.


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

I sniffed your scumminess pretty well tho, you gotta admit. I'm fire. : pandacarry


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

ttly thought that was panda curry not panda carry.

so is this thread a bunch of anything discussed in one place?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> yea, but if someone else gets Samuel I'll just be the fake Samuel. Damn, I shouldn't have suggested him as a character. RIP dunya.


There's worse things that could happen in faves, it'll be a wild ride 



dunya said:


> I'm fire. : pandacarry


Clever claim to make  



dunya said:


> so is this thread a bunch of anything discussed in one place?


ya shitposting and the likes 


1/100th mafia talk
99/100 lewd and everything in between


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

my second home. pls be gentle.


----------



## poutanko (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> my second home. pls be lewd.


More likely to happen ^

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

Gentle, rough, who cares in the grand scheme of things


----------



## Stelios (Mar 14, 2018)

in lew’s loving embrace said:


> Gentle, rough, who cares in the grand scheme of things



But I want to know
Why one boob on your avatar


----------



## Stelios (Mar 14, 2018)

Is it for cancer awareness ?


----------



## Stelios (Mar 14, 2018)

On an unrelated note B: The beginning was actually not bad at all


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

Stelios said:


> But I want to know
> Why one boob on your avatar


It's just wrinkles man. 

I don't know if your man tits sag that much, but Shin's sure as hell don't.


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 14, 2018)

I'm.going to win the upcoming favorites.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 14, 2018)

I'm also going to kill Lucy in the upcoming game hosted by all our lovely NF game hosters.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 14, 2018)

in lew’s loving embrace said:


> It's just wrinkles man.
> 
> I don't know if your man tits sag that much, but Shin's sure as hell don't.



That sounds like an invitation for chest nudes. My chest is tight and fit but this fanart at your avatar is bad.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

Stelios said:


> That sounds like an invitation for chest nudes. My chest is tight and fit but this fanart at your avatar is bad.


 


I could recolor it,  but don't care to do so


----------



## Stelios (Mar 14, 2018)

in lew’s loving embrace said:


> I could recolor it,  but don't care to do so



Wrinkles on shirt serve zero purpose. It’s aesthetically unpleasant. Doesn’t tone his body, looks like a paranormal sagged boob.


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

looks like muscles to me. stelios has boob fascination.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> looks like muscles to me. stelios has boob fascination.


I like you


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

Aw man, just finished Lovestruck: The Musical and that ending 
Chelsea Kane is such a gorgeous specimen, boy can she move...


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 14, 2018)

This is hilarious!
I hope this game is on Steam


----------



## Stelios (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> looks like muscles to me. stelios has boob fascination.



I love tits it’s not a secret



Subarashii said:


> This is hilarious!
> I hope this game is on Steam



Sony banned it from the ps store


----------



## Stelios (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> looks like muscles to me. stelios has boob fascination.



Also

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 14, 2018)

Today I am the most hipster I have ever looked in my entire life. Custom printed tee black with a aesthetic as fuck pink square Mona Lisa bust head on it with a censor bar over her eyes. You are already dead is scrolling above her with that omaeda wa or whatever phrase in Kanji or whatever below. Red violet slouching beanie that fades into a gradient pink like effect. Olive form fitting long pants . I am oozing style but I'm dead inside.


----------



## Magic (Mar 14, 2018)

Also good morning from sunny California sky rain until Friday tho.


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Also


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I love tits it’s not a secret

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 14, 2018)

I sent a pic to my lil sis she says "hahaha California has changed you" all caps. No, I have just found my true aesthetic self.


----------



## Magic (Mar 14, 2018)

Time to catch up on sleep in class. :lynched


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

Came close to PMing my night actions to every player in the game shiiiit.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> Came close to PMing my night actions to every player in the game shiiiit.


Very smart of you


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> Came close to PMing my night actions to every player in the game shiiiit.


You wouldn't be the first or last to do that.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 14, 2018)

Why are you posting chubby gifs? You have a thing for fat?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

Was giving my doggos treats and my biggest one is such a greedy bastard, well he's the biggest for a reason, spoiled little shit.  They jumped on my little guy and scared the literal piss out of him


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 14, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I love tits it’s not a secret
> 
> 
> 
> Sony banned it from the ps store


store.steampowered.com/app/695920/Super_Seducer__How_to_Talk_to_Girls/
It's on STEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM 

I googled it and apparently people are not happy about it 
"IT'S TEACHING MEN HOW TO HARASS WOMEN!"

Sorry  it's not, they already know how


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 14, 2018)

Whitey Wolf said:


> You wouldn't be the first or last to do that.



I always keep that PM closed when I'm hosting.

I mean, it was obvious someone would make that mistake the moment they introduced this system.


----------



## Avito (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> looks like muscles to me. stelios has boob fascination.


Who doesn't


----------



## Avito (Mar 14, 2018)

I m gonna need the sauce for this


----------



## Stelios (Mar 14, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> store.steampowered.com/app/695920/Super_Seducer__How_to_Talk_to_Girls/
> It's on STEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> 
> I googled it and apparently people are not happy about it
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 14, 2018)

Man is most of the population going to be over 65 by 2035 at this rate?


----------



## Stelios (Mar 14, 2018)

Superman said:


> Man is most of the population going to be over 65 by 2035 at this rate?


Certainly not me


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

Superman said:


> Man is most of the population going to be over 65 by 2035 at this rate?


No


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 14, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Certainly not me



Nor me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 14, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Certainly not me





Whitey Wolf said:


> No



 Let me rephrase it, is there going to be more people over 65 then children by 2035?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2018)

As a Floridian...

Yes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

Superman said:


> Let me rephrase it, is there going to be more people over 65 then children by 2035?


Have you seen kids these days? They're like bunnies screwing everything that moves (and doesn't move).


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 14, 2018)

Whitey Wolf said:


> these days



Lol.

Just lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 14, 2018)

Whitey Wolf said:


> Have you seen kids these days? They're like bunnies screwing everything that moves (and doesn't move).


Yeah but they're all sterile from the chemtrails and gay frogs


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Lol.
> 
> Just lol.


Your 70s orgies don't phase me


----------



## Stelios (Mar 14, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Yeah but they're all sterile from the chemtrails and gay frogs



It’s just their sperm that is radioactive. With all these smartphones in their front pockets


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Why are you posting chubby gifs? You have a thing for fat?


BBW mmmhmmmm



Superman said:


> Man is most of the population going to be over 65 by 2035 at this rate?


of which nation?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 14, 2018)

Whitey Wolf said:


> Your 70s orgies don't phase me



Those were the best of times, the worst of times.


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

I'm going to be 46 then D:


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

Damn, I'm 30 next year. That's gonna hurt.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Those were the best of times, the worst of times.


Disco disco!


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> Damn, I'm 30 next year. That's gonna hurt.



So young.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 14, 2018)

Whitey Wolf said:


> Disco disco!



Saturday night fever.


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> So young.


I have a baby face though. I'll be ok. 29 until I'm 39, I guess.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

I have a lot to accomplish before my 40s...

dejavu. reminds me of dunya in 2009: "I have a lot to accomplish before my 30s"

eheh heh heh.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

baby face can't carry you forever


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2018)

I, on the other hand, was simply impressed that I managed to survive to turn 30 years old.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

Whitey Wolf said:


> baby face can't carry you forever


u ain't seen this baby face yet


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> u ain't seen this baby face yet



Prove me wrong then


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

Whitey Wolf said:


> Prove me wrong then

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

They all bite, eventually

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

where are you from, wolfy?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> where are you from, wolfy?


Across the baltic sea, Serbia


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

Whitey Wolf said:


> Across the baltic sea, Serbia


awesome!

I was in Hungary last week. neighbors!!


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> awesome!
> 
> I was in Hungary last week. neighbors!!


Are you a Hungarian meat smuggler?


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

Whitey Wolf said:


> Are you a Hungarian meat smuggler?


nah, I'm vegetarian

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> nah, I'm vegetarian


doesn't stop you from turning a profit


----------



## Stelios (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> nah, I'm vegetarian



Cows eat grass
I eat cows

Check mate


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2018)

new e-girls posting in the mafia convo thread and white wolf actively and enthusiastically engaged in conversation
name a more iconic duo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> new e-girls posting in the mafia convo thread and white wolf actively and enthusiastically engaged in conversation
> name a more iconic duo


Blame @Mr. Waffles


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles

 ?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> new e-girls posting in the mafia convo thread and white wolf actively and enthusiastically engaged in conversation
> name a more iconic duo



Hi there.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

And you shouldn't even be able to see what I'm doing


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2018)

(i dont get it tho)


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> (i dont get it tho)



What is there not to get ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2018)

Whitey Wolf said:


> And you shouldn't even be able to see what I'm doing



implying i have to SEE it to see it

Have a naive.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What is there not to get ?



i dont know what this dunya character has to do with u


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> implying i have to SEE it to see it
> 
> Have a naive.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> i dont know what this dunya character has to do with u



> engaged in conversation

with me.

Hence hi.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

What's going on in here?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> What's going on in here?



Nothing. 

Funny that you appear though.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 14, 2018)

Stelios said:


> It’s just their sperm that is radioactive. With all these smartphones in their front pockets


With the amount of hot phones in front pockets and boxer briefs in the world, it's a miracle any babies are born at all


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> What's going on in here?


I thought you were a lanister?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Nothing.
> 
> Funny that you appear though.


I didn't just appear, I was here in the convo for the last 3 hours.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > engaged in conversation
> 
> with me.
> 
> Hence hi.



i didnt mean literally engaged in conversation thru PMs 

i meant

white wolf chatting up all the thotties 

is this an attempt at humour or something


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I thought you were a lanister?



Lannister*

How was my Mider T impersonation?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I didn't just appear, I was here in the convo for the last 3 hours.



I wasn't referring to you being here, cause I already knew that.
I meant you posting.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> i didnt mean literally engaged in conversation thru PMs
> 
> i meant
> 
> ...


Why must you refer to yourself as a thot?
Don't be so negative


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I wasn't referring to you being here, cause I already knew that.
> I meant you posting.


I see.

If it makes you feel better, I'm about to go back to lurking.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> i didnt mean literally engaged in conversation thru PMs
> 
> i meant
> 
> ...



> didn't mean literally

You didn't say that though, so assumptions were made, tags were tagged, hi.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Lannister*
> 
> How was my Mider T impersonation?


It was shit 
I don't care for the lanisters so I WILL MISSPELL THEIR NAME!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 14, 2018)

what is even happening right now?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> i didnt mean literally engaged in conversation thru PMs
> 
> i meant
> 
> ...


Why didn't you just say so smh. 

That's nothing new.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

My avatar is the ultimate blobpeek gif tbh


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> My avatar is the ultimate blobpeek gif tbh


Good thing I adblocked it then.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Good thing I adblocked it then.


No you didn't.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> No you didn't.


He did...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

Now stop quoting me so I can go back to lurking


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> white wolf chatting up all the hotties


good to know people appreciate by hots here.


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> My avatar is the ultimate blobpeek gif tbh


I love Arya, don't get me wrong, but I found the dancing one mesmerizing especially as a combo with your signature.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> I love Arya, don't get me wrong, but I found the dancing one mesmerizing especially as a combo with your signature.


ill go back to that eventually, thank you


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> good to know people appreciate by hots here.



dont take it the wrong way
i just think everyone who has registered here since 2014 is a dupe so im uncharacteristically scathing towards them
its not your fault ur not a real, unique person


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2018)

would you and your clone independently signing up for a mafia game be ethical


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

wait, what _is_ white wolf doing?


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> dont take it the wrong way
> i just think everyone who has registered here since 2014 is a dupe so im uncharacteristically scathing towards them
> its not your fault ur not a real, unique person


but...I am real  

Who am I a dupe account of?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> but then again i had the advantage of knowing that nobody can see what white wolf does since i check his settings often


*Informative 

 



dunya said:


> wait, what _is_ white wolf doing?


Do you want to know?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

Whitey Wolf said:


> *Informative
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i slid in ur PMs this morning and i like getting answers asap 

so of course i had to take a peek at ur settings 

i have no patience and hate being ignored

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

Whitey Wolf said:


> Do you want to know?


well, I did ask, so...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Really ?
> 
> "I would have emphasized"
> 
> ...



you usually pay attention to stuff i say 

i think 



dunya said:


> but...I am real
> 
> Who am I a dupe account of?



thats the mystery innit?
and all of us here in mafia love mystery, aint it so?


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

I like this Ava. Impatience is a virtue.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> i have no patience and hate being ignored


Most informative  



dunya said:


> well, I did ask, so...


Okay, I'll tell you


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> thats the mystery innit?
> and all of us here in mafia love mystery, aint it so?


I'm Ava. That's why I compliment him sometimes. He is literally typing this out now.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> you usually pay attention to stuff i say
> 
> i think



I pay attention to what you say, how you phrase it, but not spelling or whatever.

Also...

> 

Really ?
That's... a peculiar emote for you to use.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> I'm Ava.


Careful with statements like this, before you and Ava both get banned


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

i think ill make a list of my experiences with PMing staff, one sec


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> I'm Ava. That's why I compliment him sometimes. He is literally typing this out now.



Wouldn't be the first, second, or third time. 



Mr. Waffles said:


> I pay attention to what you say, how you phrase it, but not spelling or whatever.
> 
> Also...
> 
> ...



After all these years...you would think you would know...


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> I'm Ava. That's why I compliment him sometimes. He is literally typing this out now.


whoa whoa whoa dont make posts like this or we're both dead


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

Whitey Wolf said:


> Okay, I'll tell you


go on...


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

Whitey Wolf said:


> Careful with statements like this, before you and Ava both get banned


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I pay attention to what you say, how you phrase it, but not spelling or whatever.
> 
> Also...
> 
> ...



Spoiler: Wad has feelings.


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> whoa whoa whoa dont make posts like this or we're both dead


I know the gist of things. Waffles wanted to kill me in signups cos of you.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> go on...


well I'm... 


uh

sitting


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

> PMing White wolf: reply in 30 seconds or less, usually says yes 

> PMing Trinity: reply in 30 seconds or in 12 hours, complete gamble

>PMing baconbits: replies in 10 mins but automatically says no

>PMing Steph: replies in 15 mins and automatically says yes

>Piming Felt: replies in 30 seconds but turns the question back on you


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> I know the gist of things. Waffles wanted to kill me in signups cos of you.


grandpa waffles has always had a hate boner for me since day 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya är jättegullig


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> After all these years...you would think you would know...



After all these years there is a long list of things I should know I'd say.

But strangely enough, I know nothing.
For I am Jeroen Snow.





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Spoiler: Wad has feelings.



That, I knew, yes.

But it wasn't about having feelings or not, but emote usage.

So thanks for playing and you can pickup your complimentary toaster at the door on your way out.

Reactions: Old 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That, I knew, yes.
> 
> But it wasn't about having feelings or not, but emote usage.
> 
> So thanks for playing and you can pickup your complimentary toaster at the door on your way out.



I want a rematch.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> > PMing White wolf: reply in 30 seconds or less, usually says yes


 

Literally you people make me sit in my conversations


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> dunya är jättegullig

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> I know the gist of things. Waffles wanted to kill me in signups cos of you.



>.>



Whitey Wolf said:


> well I'm...
> 
> 
> uh
> ...



Such an eventful story. 



Avalon said:


> grandpa waffles has always had a hate boner for me since day 1



I don't have a hate boner for you lol.
I'm indifferent to you in general.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

Whitey Wolf said:


> Literally you people make me sit in my conversations


i pm you like once a week at best so dont blame me

its the nf girls u pm all day everyday that keep you occupied


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Spoiler: Wad has feelings.



one of my best guarded secrets!



Mr. Waffles said:


> After all these years there is a long list of things I should know I'd say.
> 
> But strangely enough, I know nothing.
> For I am Jeroen Snow.





> Jeroen Snow



.


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I want a rematch.


You didn't even know I'm vegetarian. You fail this friendship game.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I don't have a hate boner for you lol.
> I'm indifferent to you in general.


thats too bad

i like you though


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> i pm you like once a week at best so dont blame me
> 
> its the nf girls u pm all day everyday that keep you occupied


I don't talk to any nf girls though


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

@dunya claims to be my dupe and suddenly @Xiammes shows up

guess im getting banned


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 14, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I want a rematch.



You get 1 free rematch, use it wisely.



MAD said:


> one of my best guarded secrets!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



> best guarded secrets

Indeed it is. 

> Jeroen
> Jon

I have the letters for it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> @dunya claims to be my dupe and suddenly @Xiammes shows up
> 
> guess im getting banned


Bye bye


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

Whitey Wolf said:


> I don't talk to any nf girls though


and u call me a liar


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> thats too bad
> 
> i like you though


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

Whitey Wolf said:


> Bye bye


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> and u call me a liar


What do you take me for?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


stop being tsun old man


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> You didn't even know I'm vegetarian. You fail this friendship game.



jag är också vegetarian o.o. är vi själsvänner?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

Whitey Wolf said:


> What do you take me for?


a liar and a flirt?

i mean is that not what you are?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> a liar and a flirt?
> 
> i mean is that not what you are?


Sounds like @jayjay³²

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

det finns nån som är exakt som mig!!!!! där ute!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> stop being tsun old man



I'm not being tsundere though.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

can u stop speaking that language zatch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

awww waffles doesn't know what to do when someone likes him.


Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> jag är också vegetarian o.o. är vi själsvänner?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

@MAD

shall we have our monthly discussion on how anyone who uses invisible mode sucks? and that includes people who have online status but have the page they are viewing hidden


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> det finns nån som är exakt som mig!!!!! där ute!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> can u stop speaking that language zatch



I tried learning Arabic with you for an hour and learned I have no ability to write that language.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya, i believe it is absolutely haram for u to be flirting with these infidels 

repent to allah asap

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

har du sett broen?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I tried learning Arabic with you for an hour and learned I have no ability to write that language.


thats right white boy, dont taint the sacred language of arabic ever again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> thats right white boy, dont taint the sacred language of arabic ever again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

Ava, fyi DDJ repped me for that post yesterday in response to you


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> @MAD
> 
> shall we have our monthly discussion on how anyone who uses invisible mode sucks? and that includes people who have online status but have the page they are viewing hidden



hell yeah
"durRRRR i have to be a ninja cuz im on a ninja anime forum!!!!11111oneoneone "

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> har du sett broen?


nej 

det är okej, folk tycker att jag är konstig...


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> awww waffles doesn't know what to do when someone likes him.



I do know what to do though.


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> thats right white boy, dont taint the sacred language of arabic ever again


I speak! My mom's Lebanese.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Ava, fyi DDJ repped me for that post yesterday in response to you


So DDJ proved my point

My point being that he will never realize he is being baited by you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> I speak! My mom's Lebanese.


My parents speak it fluently 

I only know the basics


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> So DDJ proved my point
> 
> My point being that he will never realize he is being baited by you



> DDJ
> realizing being baited

Pick 1.

Doesn't even matter who is doing the baiting.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > DDJ
> > realizing being baited
> 
> Pick 1.
> ...


Bacon never realizes it though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> nej
> 
> det är okej, folk tycker att jag är konstig...



Folk tycker att du är konstig på grund av... du har ej tittat på en show? 

SKAM? SKAM SKAM SKAM?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Bacon never realizes it though.



What does Bacon have to do with this ?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

I was not baiting DDJ, though. I just wanted him to post some more. I had no malicious intent.


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> My parents speak it fluently
> 
> I only know the basics


don't taint it then

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What does Bacon have to do with this ?


I messed up what i was saying

What i meant to say, is that bacon never realizes zatch baits ddj all the time

And instead only blames me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> don't taint it then


 

Go back to whatever forum you came from


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I messed up what i was saying
> 
> What i meant to say, is that bacon never realizes zatch baits ddj all the time
> 
> And instead only blames me



Guess you'll have to get Zatch to teach you his ways.


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Go back to whatever forum you came from



Agreed.


----------



## Baba (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Folk tycker att du är konstig på grund av... du har ej tittat på en show?
> 
> SKAM? SKAM SKAM SKAM?


I need to watch that


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Guess you'll have to get Zatch to teach you his ways.



I am nice. Ava is mean. There's the salient difference.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> I need to watch that



Skam or Broen? Both are great.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

> zatch baits and insults DDj for 3 pages

*crickets*

> ava politely asks DDJ a question about his mink suggestion

"AVAAAAAAAAAA " - bacon

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I am nice. Ava is mean. There's the salient difference.


You disgust me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Skam or Broen? Both are great.


I was only able to make out "Skam" and "show" in that post 

Never heard about Broen


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Go back to whatever forum you came from





Ishmael said:


> Agreed.


 kbye


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> > zatch baits and insults DDj for 3 pages
> 
> *crickets*
> 
> ...



bacon, "Cut out the One Piece talk, Ava. Sheesh."


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You disgust me



That's not what your PM said a moment ago?



Baba said:


> I was only able to make out "Skam" and "show" in that post
> 
> Never heard about Broen



Broen is a detective show. It just aired its final season, and I need to watch it. Skam is great. @dunya has clearly seen it because she is a Scandinavian lady, and everyone has seen it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> That's not what your PM said a moment ago?


> lying 


ok ava


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> bacon, "Cut out the One Piece talk, Ava. Sheesh."


But ddj is the one who brought up the one piece talk

All i did was reply 

And half of u animals were talking about wookies and star wars


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> > lying
> 
> 
> ok ava


U lie to me more than i lie to you


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> > lying
> 
> 
> ok ava



You lift me up everyday with your positive affirmations you send me in the PM convo.  Now you want to pretend that you're not a softy wofty friendly Wolf in public? Fine, we'll play it your way and keep the illusion that you're not a teddy bear in private.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> kbye


Stay


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You lift me up everyday with your positive affirmations you send me in the PM convo.  Now you want to pretend that you're not a softy wofty friendly Wolf in public? Fine, we'll play it your way and keep the illusion that you're not a teddy bear in private.


How come u never lift me up white wolf


----------



## Baba (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Broen is a detective show. It just aired its final season, and I need to watch it. Skam is great. @dunya has clearly seen it because she is a Scandinavian lady, and everyone has seen it.


You should watch This is Us. It's so gooooooooooooooooooooooooood.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> But ddj is the one who brought up the one piece talk
> 
> All i did was reply
> 
> And half of u animals were talking about wookies and star wars



أنا سأطعمه الآن


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> U lie to me more than i lie to you


I don't actually, I just never tell you what I mean when I say what I say about the thing. 



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You lift me up everyday with your positive affirmations you send me in the PM convo. Now you want to pretend that you're not a softy wofty friendly Wolf in public? Fine, we'll play it your way and keep the illusion that you're not a teddy bear in private.


Soft fluffy wolf is @Lew


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> You should watch This is Us. It's so gooooooooooooooooooooooooood.



People tell me to watch that. I don't know if I'll ever get around to it. It's super popular in America.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> How come u never lift me up white wolf


You need to diet a lot.


----------



## Baba (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> People tell me to watch that. I don't know if I'll ever get around to it. It's super popular in America.


It's up to you. Currently, it's my favorite show. Season 2 just ended today.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You need to diet a lot.



Wow, fat jokes. How mean. How cruel.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I don't actually, I just never tell you what I mean when I say what I say about the thing.
> 
> 
> Soft fluffy wolf is @Lew



I only lie when im embarassed to admit something


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Wow, fat jokes. How mean. How cruel.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I only lie when im embarassed to admit something


Be like me, shameless and degenerate.


----------



## Lew (Mar 14, 2018)

I was tagged?


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

yall should watch the good place. it's actually really good.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

Lew said:


> I was tagged?



Stephen Hawkin is dead.



dunya said:


> yall should watch the good place. it's actually really good.



I walked in to the ending of the first season with that big twist


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Be like me, shameless and degenerate.


Alright then

You get to ask one question, you will get the truth

Only rule is that it must be pmed


----------



## Lew (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Stephen Hawkin is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> I walked in to the ending of the first season with that big twist



yes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I walked in to the ending of the first season with that big twist


RIP Zatch


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Alright then
> 
> You get to ask one question, you will get the truth
> 
> Only rule is that it must be pmed


Deal.



@everyone

What question should I ask Ava?  
PM me your choices


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> RIP Zatch



agreed. sad times ahead. have you seen the youtube video when they do the script reading and the main characters learn the twist? ALSO, SKAM? SKAM ?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is the URL to his youtube video his friend posted of the two of them breakdancing?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

zatch are there any good cafe threads today?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> zatch are there any good cafe threads today?



Seto fighting with the white supremacists in  is all right


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> agreed. sad times ahead. have you seen the youtube video when they do the script reading and the main characters learn the twist? ALSO, SKAM? SKAM ?


no, link?

SKAM is not my thing sorry. is it good? it's free on svtplay so..


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

started first episode, norweigan is a butt ugly language. not worse than danish but close.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> no, link?
> 
> SKAM is not my thing sorry. is it good? it's free on svtplay so..



I think skam is great. If you watch it, it's worth looking at the faked text conversations they post on the NRK website because they explain more character development. I'd recommend the show, definitely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> started first episode, norweigan is a butt ugly language. not worse than danish but close.



QUIET, WHORE. 

Give it a couple of episodes. Season one is only two hours? or something. so it's not much of a time investment to watch a couple of episodes to see if you like it. i predict you will be a noora fan.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Seto fighting with the white supremacists in  is all right


ill take a look

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

damn zatch im already engrossed in this shit

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> damn zatch im already engrossed in this shit



You know how the show was actually released, right? The time and day is when the clip would come out, so if they're having a party at 21:23 on Monday, that's when the clip got released on NRK.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch

while its clear that seto is dominating the argument easily, im disappointed in how easily he gets baited. Sometimes u just gotta ignore someone when they Say dumb shit to you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> @Benedict Cumberzatch
> 
> while its clear that seto is dominating the argument easily, im disappointed in how easily he gets baited. Sometimes u just gotta ignore someone when they Say dumb shit to you



We need to spice this forum up with some new drama.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

Lew said:


>



I don't think Ava tagged you, Lew. Move along now.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 14, 2018)

I like that show!
I like Kristen Bell and Ted Danson so it was a hit with me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

Lew said:


>


Click my name in 30 seconds and ull see me lurking in the thread me and zatch were discussing


----------



## Lew (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I don't think Ava tagged you, Lew. Move along now.



but I'm curious


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I don't think Ava tagged you, Lew. Move along now.


I dont participate in drama anymore, thats why i ignore half the tags i get everyday

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

Lew said:


> but I'm curious



  i


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Sometimes u just gotta ignore someone when they Say dumb shit to you



Amen to that.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I dont participate in drama anymore, thats why i ignore half the tags i get everyday



tfw Ava is more mature than you and shames you. hurts, tbh.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> @Benedict Cumberzatch
> 
> while its clear that seto is dominating the argument easily, im disappointed in how easily he gets baited. Sometimes u just gotta ignore someone when they Say dumb shit to you


Seto as a cat
*Link Removed*


----------



## Shiny (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Lew (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> i


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 14, 2018)

Watching Seto vs Bacon is like watching two politicians debating.

You have a side you are supporting and you want it to win, but you wish they could do it without making both sides look so bad.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 14, 2018)

@Lew what was your name before Lew? Before being a mod.


----------



## Lew (Mar 14, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Lew what was your name before Lew? Before being a mod.


I've been Lew for a few years, but before that I was NufcLew


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

Lew said:


> I've been Lew for a few years, but before that I was NufcLew



What does that Nufc stand for


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> What does that Nufc stand for


Neon Udders Fumbling Cowardly

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lew (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> What does that Nufc stand for


Newcastle united football club

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 14, 2018)

#pms_matter_yo


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

Lew said:


> Newcastle united football club



Lew, want to follow me, and I'll follow you back? Strictly platonic.


----------



## Lew (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Lew, want to follow me, and I'll follow you back? Strictly platonic.



See what happens when you follow me


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

ugh, I like these no posting at night rules cos it makes the game more relaxed and less intense with the break, but I hate your fucking EOD/EON times and I'm antsy to know what happens. -_-


----------



## NO (Mar 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> hell yeah
> "durRRRR i have to be a ninja cuz im on a ninja anime forum!!!!11111oneoneone "


Does this genuinely annoy you? If you want to know what someone is doing on the forum, just view their recent activity and find out or perhaps generate some forum activity and try asking them about their regular forum affairs.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Does this genuinely annoy you? If you want to know what someone is doing on the forum, just view their recent activity and find out or perhaps generate some forum activity and try asking them about their regular forum affairs.



not really 
i pretend to be more annoyed with stuff than i really am for comedic value

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> but I hate your fucking EOD/EON times and I'm antsy to know what happens. -_-


Just depends on the host. 

Some games start/end at 7am our time, some at 10PM and others at fuck off o'clock


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Just depends on the host.
> 
> Some games start/end at 7am our time, some at 10PM and others at fuck off o'clock


I'm not likely to wake up 7am either. morning person I am not.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> not really
> i pretend to be more annoyed with stuff than i really am for comedic value



How annoyed were you when your star player in your Jihad game (Zatch) was killed off on Night 2?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> How annoyed were you when your star player in your Jihad game (Zatch) was killed off on Night 2?



u were playing my game?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> I'm not likely to wake up 7am either. morning person I am not.


Same, but it's a lot less of a wait than going to sleep only to find that in the last few hours you got cucked and fucked

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch  HOLY CRAP SKAM is amazing?? and yea I love Noora and want to kiss her. Noora in red lipstick = dangerous to my heart.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Same, but it's a lot less of a wait than going to sleep only to find that in the last few hours you got cucked and fucked


but what a way to go...knowing everyone hopped on your bandwagon while you were passed out. [HASHTAG]#rekt[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> @Benedict Cumberzatch  HOLY CRAP SKAM is amazing?? and yea I love Noora and want to kiss her. Noora in red lipstick = dangerous to my heart.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> but what a way to go...knowing everyone hopped on your bandwagon while you were passed out. [HASHTAG]#rekt[/HASHTAG]


Literally the story of my life, everything happens while I'm passed out or not around.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

Which episode are you on, dunya?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 14, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Does this genuinely annoy you? If you want to know what someone is doing on the forum, just view their recent activity and find out or perhaps generate some forum activity and try asking them about their regular forum affairs.



i like your avy, looks cool

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## NO (Mar 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> i like your avy, looks cool


Thanks, I get that a lot.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2018)

>sigs enabled


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> you don't see my sig, huh?



Once I saw your sig, I realised it was cat lady/man from HxH, yes. Before I thought it was a beautiful abstraction about Venus meeting Saturn in the statues of Nesbit.



MAD said:


> >sigs enabled



Enable your sigs.


----------



## Magic (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Once I saw your sig, I realised it was cat lady/man from HxH, yes. _*Before I thought it was a beautiful abstraction about Venus meeting Saturn in the statues of Nesbit.*_
> 
> 
> 
> Enable your sigs.




YOU WUT MATE

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Once I saw your sig, I realised it was cat lady/man from HxH, yes. Before I thought it was a beautiful abstraction about Venus meeting Saturn in the statues of Nesbit.



Neferpitou da best

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Once I saw your sig, I realised it was cat lady/man from HxH, yes. Before I thought it was a beautiful abstraction about Venus meeting Saturn in the statues of Nesbit.
> 
> 
> 
> Enable your sigs.



I’m on my phone 90% of the time anyways.

In portrait mode. No sigs.

People who hold their phones landscape have autism.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Neferpitou da best



I have found that traps like Pitou best. 

Poor Ava...he’s gonna get Sophie’d again.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> I’m on my phone 90% of the time anyways.
> 
> In portrait mode. No sigs.
> 
> People who hold their phones landscape have autism.



Why do you use so many of those frogs but never the picture Gina drew of you with the frog tiredpepe look? sadness 



Underworld Broker said:


> Neferpitou da best



hxh was so long ago. i vowed to not read it until it ended.  no more hiatuses for me.



RemChu said:


> YOU WUT MATE



we're on the same wavelength?


----------



## Magic (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> we're on the same wavelength?


Nope. No idea what cha talking about. This one is out my area of knowledge.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> I have found that traps like Pitou best.
> 
> *Poor Ava...he’s gonna get Sophie’d again. *



^Whatchu mean


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> I have found that traps like Pitou best.
> 
> Poor Ava...he’s gonna get Sophie’d again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> ^Whatchu mean


nothing, ignore him

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> ^Whatchu mean



Once upon a time, before the ancient dinosaur known as Waffles was birthed, there was a boy. His name was Ava. He fell in love with a beautiful girl on the Naruto Forums. Except... she had a deep, dark secret: a penis. Yes, Sophie wasn't a gender fluid lady, oh no, Sophie was a man pretending to be a lady. All in order to ensnare and trap Ava. 

The end.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2018)

Problem, m’boy?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

me and sophie were friends


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

@Underworld Broker 

dont listen to this propaganda

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

> this was literally my reaction when I saw @MAD mention sophie

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Once upon a time, before the ancient dinosaur known as Waffles was birthed, there was a boy. His name was Ava. He fell in love with a beautiful girl on the Naruto Forums. Except... she had a deep, dark secret: a penis. Yes, Sophie wasn't a gender fluid lady, oh no, Sophie was a man pretending to be a lady. All in order to ensnare and trap Ava.
> 
> The end.



I knew i can count on you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

UB just gave me 4 optimistic ratings in a row, you can tell this is going downhill very fast

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> @Underworld Broker
> 
> dont listen to this propaganda



Optimistic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

-Gina's known Ava for eight years.
-Ava talks about his curly hair at least three times a month.
-Ava doesn't have curly hair in the comic.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

oh look at the time, i got to log off now


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I knew i can count on you



Do you know this book? I wanted to write my story in this style but got distracted.


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

Episode 6 nearly finished, Zatch. This is better than American shows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> Episode 6 nearly finished, Zatch. This is better than American shows.


what show


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> what show


a Norwegian popular HS show called Skam (shame)

if you can get over the horrible accent and language that is like they swallowed frogs, you will love it!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> a Norwegian popular HS show called Skam
> 
> if you can get over the horrible accent and language that is like they swallowed frogs, you will love it!





Swedish sounds very smooth. Norwegian sounds fun and exciting. I think you mean the horrible accent is Danish.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Do you know this book? I wanted to write my story in this style but got distracted.



I can't see what you mean

though when i quote you it says there's a link of some sorts


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I can't see what you mean
> 
> though when i quote you it says there's a link of some sorts



amazon 'als die welt noch jung war.'


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Swedish sounds very smooth. Norwegian sounds fun and exciting. I think you mean the horrible accent is Danish.


you're right, I'm being mean. Danish I couldn't tolerate for 5 mins let alone 7 episodes. I'm getting used to this.  tomorrow I'll shock my coworkers and start talking Norwegian


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

I can't even tolerate people from the south of sweden with Danishized accents. Yuck!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Swedish sounds very smooth. Norwegian sounds fun and exciting. I think you mean the horrible accent is Danish.





dunya said:


> you're right, I'm being mean. Danish I couldn't tolerate for 5 mins let alone 7 episodes. I'm getting used to this.  tomorrow I'll shock my coworkers and start talking Norwegian





dunya said:


> I can't even tolerate people from the south of sweden with Danishized accents. Yuck!



guys guys
let’s just all agree that the Finnish are the worst Nords

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> you're right, I'm being mean. Danish I couldn't tolerate for 5 mins let alone 7 episodes. I'm getting used to this.  tomorrow I'll shock my coworkers and start talking Norwegian



no, no, i like the humor. no offense is conveyed. 


Episode seven will make you like Noora even more.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> guys guys
> let’s just all agree that the Finnish are the worst Nords



Alaude and keishin are very nice fellows, me thinks.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> amazon 'als die welt noch jung war.'



Nope, don't know that one


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> guys guys
> let’s just all agree that the Finnish are the worst Nords


damn, u win this argument. 

The only redemption Finns have is that they speak Swedish

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> damn, u win this argument.
> 
> The only redemption Finns have is that they speak Swedish



WHAT WOULD LIFE BE WITHOUT MUMINTROLLEN

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Nope, don't know that one



I just meant if you did the blick ins buch and read the first page, that was the style i was going for with my story. but i got lazy.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> WHAT WOULD LIFE BE WITHOUT MUMINTROLLEN


OMG YESSSSSSSSSSS. so tru but look at that, even the finn knew to make it swedish not finnish


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

dunya said:


> OMG YESSSSSSSSSSS. so tru but look at that, *even the finn knew to make it swedish not finnish*



That's exactly what I mean haha! Tove knew if she wrote in Finnish no one would read her story

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2018)

Never forget

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I just meant if you did the blick ins buch and read the first page, that was the style i was going for with my story. but i got lazy.



took a blick ins buch, would've been nice to see your story that way

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> took a blick ins buch, would've been nice to see your story that way



I'll write one that way sometime. Just need the write Ava material. He is the universal muse to all distraught artists across the world.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'll write one that way sometime. Just need the write Ava material. He is the universal muse to all distraught artists across the world.


huh? what are u writing?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> huh? what are u writing?



n-nothing, sir


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> n-nothing, sir




more erotica about me? who is my partner this time?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> more erotica about me? who is my partner this time?



Remchu

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Remchu


i am fine with this

carry on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 14, 2018)

I knew he would said RemChu....

curse esp.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> guys guys
> let’s just all agree that the Finnish are the worst Nords



I don't think they care tbh


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I knew he would said RemChu....
> 
> curse esp.



No, because you and Ava are two of the funniest people on this forum. I imagine a good writer (not me) would be able to pull out hilarious dialogue for the sex scene. It's a blockbuster, 16-weeks on the NYT best seller novel waiting to happen.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 14, 2018)

What do you mean NO?

I knew has nothing to do with you. I drink and I know things. =s=

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

RemChu said:


> What do you mean NO?
> 
> I knew has nothing to do with you. I drink and I know things. =s=



This is great dialogue for the sex scene, fyi.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 14, 2018)

Could you imagine this in court

'he raped me.'
'no, i didn't not. i did not rape you. i drank and i knew you wanted it.'


----------



## Baba (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Baba (Mar 14, 2018)

@MAD When are you going to change that avatar?


----------



## Magic (Mar 14, 2018)

Cosby defense


----------



## Magic (Mar 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> @MAD When are you going to change that avatar?


Why would he change what is perfect?


----------



## Baba (Mar 14, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Why would he change what is perfect?


There is always room for improvement


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 15, 2018)

yoooo

jihadafia and mexican standoff providing the lols


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 15, 2018)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 15, 2018)

How beta to give all your power to da cult leader like that.

Stupid.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> How beta to give all your power to da cult leader like that.
> 
> Stupid.



I always find indoctrination analyses to be fascinating.


----------



## Magic (Mar 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I always find indoctrination analyses to be fascinating.


Same.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I always find indoctrination analyses to be fascinating.


Have tou ever read the bible?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 15, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Have tou ever read the bible?



Not recently, but yes. Why?


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Not recently, but yes. Why?


In-doc-tri-nation


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 15, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> In-doc-tri-nation



Sure, but there's a difference in kind with that video I posted and the Bible. Christianity predates everyone living today, so you're born into a society & world with it. That EnlightenedNext was nascent in our lifetime, which makes it more of a difficult sell versus established religions due to inherent skepticism of the new.That's why at the end those people are talking about being so smart yet having the regret at being gullible at never questioning the cult and living there for eight years. I guess that's more of the indoctrination I'm talking about.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Sure, but there's a difference in kind with that video I posted and the Bible. Christianity predates everyone living today, so you're born into a society & world with it. That EnlightenedNext was nascent in our lifetime, which makes it more of a difficult sell versus established religions due to inherent skepticism of the new.That's why at the end those people are talking about being so smart yet having the regret at being gullible at never questioning the cult and living there for eight years. I guess that's more of the indoctrination I'm talking about.


Oh no doubt I was speaking more to indoctrination on an inherent level. And yes while there is a greater skepticism for the new, believing alot of tenants in the bible still foregoes a ton logic to believe in and yet it's extremely widespread. I find the more widespread type more interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 15, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Oh no doubt I was speaking more to indoctrination on an inherent level. And yes while there is a greater skepticism for the new, believing alot of tenants in the bible still foregoes a ton logic to believe in and yet it's extremely widespread. I find the more widespread type more interesting.



True, true. With each new generation, advancement in knowledge demolishes more and more of the tenants of the Bible, so it's hard to see why people would cling to it. Mankind's stubbornness OP.   Mankind's need for purpose, death bereavement, experiential thinking, and sense of divine justice too OP.  RIP humanity


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 15, 2018)

Now this topic is depressing me. We are a doomed species. What did Saramago say... the Paris Review took his interview down. Something like he hopes there aren't aliens out there or else humans will infect them like a virus and ruins their civilizations. TRUE DAT.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> True, true. With each new generation, advancement in knowledge demolishes more and more of the tenants of the Bible, so it's hard to see why people would cling to it. Mankind's stubbornness OP.   Mankind's need for purpose, death bereavement, experiential thinking, and sense of divine justice too OP.  RIP humanity


I know this feels. Are you religious, spiritual, or atheist?


----------



## Magic (Mar 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Now this topic is depressing me. We are a doomed species. What did Saramago say... the Paris Review took his interview down. Something like he hopes there aren't aliens out there or else humans will infect them like a virus and ruins their civilizations. TRUE DAT.


That's super pessimistic, lol.

We would be like animals in the forest to them if they can travel here. We aren't influencing them negatively. .


----------



## Magic (Mar 15, 2018)

oh. you mean the other way around,

yeah we would fuck them over.

For the glory of mankind.


----------



## Didi (Mar 15, 2018)

Finns are meme masters
Finns > Danes > Norwegians > Swedes 
Swedish > Finnish > Norwegian >>>>>>>>>>>> Danish


----------



## Stelios (Mar 15, 2018)

She say do you love me 
I say only partly 
I only love my bed and my mama 

Ahah ahaha what a pussy


----------



## Avito (Mar 15, 2018)

All this Bible talk .


----------



## Stelios (Mar 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> True, true. With each new generation, advancement in knowledge demolishes more and more of the tenants of the Bible, so it's hard to see why people would cling to it. Mankind's stubbornness OP.   Mankind's need for purpose, death bereavement, experiential thinking, and sense of divine justice too OP.  RIP humanity



Capitalism is freedom. Science is progress. Religion is poison. Morals are interchangeable parts.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 15, 2018)

"I like being a Christian so you can suck my nuts, ho "
-Jesus (probably)


----------



## Viole (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Viole (Mar 15, 2018)

Anyone wants to play a 

Medaka box Mafia 
or
Chinese Wuxia Mashup Moofia?
20~ players


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 15, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> Chinese Wuxia Mashup Moofia?


ye


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 15, 2018)

"Log in to MM ya bitch"


----------



## Viole (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Viole (Mar 15, 2018)

Git Gud Mutt


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 15, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> Git Gud Mutt



@Mojito


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 15, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> Git Gud Mutt


git gudder by hosting here


----------



## Viole (Mar 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> git gudder by hosting here


Why the fuck you think I asked you mutt


----------



## Viole (Mar 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> @Mojito


Ayy


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 15, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> Why the fuck you think I asked you mutt


to get more people logging on MM for more than 1 day in a month?  


now since you're talking about NF


Wuxia


----------



## Viole (Mar 15, 2018)

fuck happened to emojis here while I was gone


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 15, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> fuck happened to emojis here while I was gone
> epetired


nothing,  you're just dumb


----------



## Viole (Mar 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> nothing,  you're just dumb


Stfu slut face
Smugnon worked before


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2018)

u mean?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 15, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> Stfu slut face
> Smugnon worked before


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 15, 2018)

MAD said:


> u mean?


smh


----------



## Viole (Mar 15, 2018)

or prolly a discord Emoji Im too used to 

cuz @Underworld Broker hoeki kept spamming it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 15, 2018)

kek,  fail


----------



## Viole (Mar 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> kek,  fail


Still less of a fail, then you are


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 15, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> Still less of a fail, then you are


Still dreaming big I see


----------



## Viole (Mar 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Still dreaming big I see


Don't worry wolfie
One day you will be able to think like people


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 15, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> Don't worry wolfie
> One day you will be able to think like people


Don't worry viole
One day you'll be able to think.
Period.


----------



## Avito (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Avito (Mar 15, 2018)

@Baba you cheap only giving 227


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 15, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> or prolly a discord Emoji Im too used to
> 
> cuz @Underworld Broker hoeki kept spamming it



Iconic emote though


----------



## Viole (Mar 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Iconic emote though


5 days left
You better work your ass unless you want iconic beating

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 15, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> 5 days left
> You better work your ass unless you want iconic beating



I try


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2018)

a pajeet threatening to beat a girl up 
nothing new to see here

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Baba (Mar 15, 2018)

Mojito said:


> @Baba you cheap only giving 227


i can only rep that much

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Iconic emote though


Is your avvy from Loveless?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 15, 2018)



Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 15, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Is your avvy from Loveless?



It's from Hunter x Hunter


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 15, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Is your avvy from Loveless?

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2018)

cookie crisp was the greatest when the dog was clearly a criminal and had a human partner and they both wore black domino masks dont @ me

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> It's from Hunter x Hunter


Duuuuuuuuuuude, totally looked like this couple hahah


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2018)

rip elite cereal


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 15, 2018)

I canni see des image!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2018)

>Nestle Quik

not just Nesquik

damn

DAMN

MEMORIES


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 15, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Duuuuuuuuuuude, totally looked like this couple hahah




Blocked domain


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 15, 2018)

MAD said:


> rip elite cereal



That's too offensive and provocative for today's media. My 11 and 12 y/o are probably watching porn in their rooms, but I'll be damned if I buy a cereal showing a dog biting a cop. BEGONE, BAD INFLUENCE WAD.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 15, 2018)

Upload the picture to imgur and post it again


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Blocked domain



yeah @Subarashii posts bad images, yet can't see images that everyone else can see

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 15, 2018)

This looks like something @White Wolf would give @Underworld Broker

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Viole (Mar 15, 2018)

MAD said:


> a pajeet threatening to beat a girl up
> nothing new to see here


I'll also shove a cactus up your arse while I'm at it wad
So shhh you slut


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> This looks like something @White Wolf would give @Underworld Broker



Why would he give me that


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> I'll also shove a cactus up your arse while I'm at it wad
> So shhh you slut



u should really be more aware of my kinks before u threaten me


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why would he give me that


To save you from starvation maybe, iunno.


----------



## Viole (Mar 15, 2018)

MAD said:


> u should really be more aware of my kinks before u threaten me


Yea you can enjoy it be ur last orgasm over your kink

Before you die due to excessive blood loss from your asshole


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why would he give me that



It reminds me of that corny dog collar he said was a good gift and you replied, 'yes, looks cute.'

Reactions: Informative 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> Yea you can enjoy it be ur last orgasm over your kink
> 
> Before you die due to excessive blood loss from your asshole



again
you should be more aware of my kinks


----------



## Viole (Mar 15, 2018)

So bitches
Medaka box vs Chinese Wuxia Mashup vs Manga Mashup

20 players

Which got you interested more 
Sometime in april


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> To save you from starvation maybe, iunno.



I prefer Choco shells or the cornflakes that look like mini waffles (havent eaten them since years though)


----------



## Viole (Mar 15, 2018)

MAD said:


> again
> you should be more aware of my kinks


If all it takes for your death is ignorance of yoru kinks by me

A well done trade I say


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I prefer Choco shells or the cornflakes that look like mini waffles (havent eaten them since years though)

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> It reminds me of that corny dog collar he said was a good gift and you replied, 'yes, looks cute.'



Ooohhhh... it was really cute

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 15, 2018)

i mean who didn't make that combo as a kid

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 15, 2018)

Baba said:


> i can only rep that much


Wow didn't knew that I can't even rep you this mod bot is rating me when I try rating you

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I prefer Choco shells or the cornflakes that look like mini waffles (havent eaten them since years though)


good to know

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 15, 2018)



Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Viole (Mar 15, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles hoeki is thirsty for your mini waffles

Iykwim


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 15, 2018)

Why are you spamming me with ratings, Mojito

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Why are you spamming me with ratings, Mojito


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I prefer Choco shells or the cornflakes that look like mini waffles (havent eaten them since years though)







Viole1369 said:


> @Mr. Waffles hoeki is thirsty for your mini waffles
> 
> Iykwim



Please keep your projections to yourself.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> If all it takes for your death is ignorance of yoru kinks by me
> 
> A well done trade I say



Since when were you under the impression I would be the one dying between us two?


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Blocked domain





Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> yeah @Subarashii posts bad images, yet can't see images that everyone else can see


It shows up in the reply box!


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 15, 2018)

Washington Post 1h ago


Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 15, 2018)

Nestle Shreddies 

That's the ones I meant

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 15, 2018)

@Underworld Broker
2:33
Ignore everything else except that image at that time.
That is what your avvy reminds me of

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 15, 2018)

WHY TF CAN'T I POST A VIDEO AT A CERTAIN TIME?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 15, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> WHY TF CAN'T I POST A VIDEO AT A CERTAIN TIME?



Can you see my sig? Think it may give more context to my avy


----------



## Avito (Mar 15, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> @Underworld Broker
> 2:33
> Ignore everything else except that image at that time.
> That is what your avvy reminds me of


You haven't seen HxH


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Can you see my sig? Think it may give more context to my avy


I have sigs turned off.  I'm only here at work so I don't want nsfw images popping up while I'm posting lol.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 15, 2018)

Mojito said:


> You haven't seen HxH


Nope, didn't look interesting to me


----------



## Avito (Mar 15, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Nope, didn't look interesting to me


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 15, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I have sigs turned off.  I'm only here at work so I don't want nsfw images popping up while I'm posting lol.



It's not really nsfw  

Maybe go on my profile and check information to see my sig


----------



## Viole (Mar 15, 2018)

MAD said:


> Since when were you under the impression I would be the one dying between us two?


Since when you were under impression you won't?
You lil shit


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> It's not really nsfw
> 
> Maybe go on my profile and check information to see my sig


Not you!  Just like people in general.  I turned them off years ago when people had big tittie, thong wearing anime women as sigs...


----------



## Viole (Mar 15, 2018)

Implying they dont have it now


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 15, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> Implying they dont have it now


Exactly my point 

I don't wanna see that shit at work and someone walks in while I'm scrolling and sees it too


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Exactly my point
> 
> I don't wanna see that shit at work and someone walks in while I'm scrolling and sees it too



What happens when a hardened criminal sees well-endowed 2D girls?


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 15, 2018)

MAD said:


> What happens when a hardened criminal sees well-endowed 2D girls?


They're not allowed to look at my computer


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 15, 2018)

I watched all of the Pirates of the Caribbean movies and the last 2 were... def not as good as the first 3
Happy ending though, but I hateddddddd the villain in the last movie.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 15, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I watched all of the Pirates of the Caribbean movies and the last 2 were... def not as good as the first 3
> Happy ending though, but I hateddddddd the villain in the last movie.



There's 5 of them ?


----------



## dunya (Mar 15, 2018)

what does it mean when someone gives you reputation points??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dunya (Mar 15, 2018)

are they trying to tarnish my squeaky clean reputation????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> There's 5 of them ?


1 Curse of the black pearl
2. dead man's chest
3 at world's end
4 on stranger tides
5 dead men tell no tales


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 15, 2018)

dunya said:


> what does it mean when someone gives you reputation points??





dunya said:


> are they trying to tarnish my squeaky clean reputation????



Yes.

Yes, they are.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 15, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> 1 Curse of the black pearl
> 2. dead man's chest
> 3 davy jones' locker
> 4 on stranger tides
> 5 dead men tell no tales



Imma pretend there aren't 5.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 15, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I watched all of the Pirates of the Caribbean movies and the last 2 were... def not as good as the first 3
> Happy ending though, but I hateddddddd the villain in the last movie.



Love the first 3 movies of PotC

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Imma pretend there aren't 5.


Just watch the last 10 mins of the 5th one and you'll be good lol
#4 was the worst one, just skip it entirely


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 15, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Just watch the last 10 mins of the 5th one and you'll be good lol
> #4 was the worst one, just skip it entirely



So, there's only 1 movie then. 
np.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 15, 2018)

its called at world end not davy jones locker

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 15, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Just watch the last 10 mins of the 5th one and you'll be good lol
> #4 was the worst one, just skip it entirely


5th one was good imo. haters gonna hate.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 15, 2018)

speaking of the latest movie, there as _one_ cool scene, I think thats worth watching on youtube

here

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 15, 2018)

5th was better than the 4th, though I wouldn't really rewatch either of them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 15, 2018)

Avalon said:


> its called at world end not davy jones locker


EFF UUUUUUUUU
I fixed it in my OP


Avalon said:


> speaking of the latest movie, there as _one_ cool scene, I think thats worth watching on youtube
> 
> here


I love the 2 guys who went from British navy to be pirates 
They're the best
The rest of the movie............ eeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Yes.
> 
> Yes, they are.


rude. Blacklisted.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 15, 2018)

We can all agree 4th was the worst


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 15, 2018)

dunya said:


> rude. Blacklisted.



I'm okay with this.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 15, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> EFF UUUUUUUUU
> I fixed it in my OP
> 
> I love the 2 guys who went from British navy to be pirates
> ...


its crazy to see how scared barbossa was in that scene


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm okay with this.


 
i love this gif, almost as much as I love using it... no wait, more


----------



## dunya (Mar 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm okay with this.


not u <3


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 15, 2018)

Avalon said:


> its crazy to see how scared barbossa was in that scene


Barbossa is never scared 
He looks death in the eye and eats his apple, triumphantly!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 15, 2018)

dunya said:


> not u <3



Why would you not blacklist Waffles?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 15, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> i love this gif, almost as much as I love using it... no wait, more





dunya said:


> not u <3



I know. 
Why do you think I'm okay with it.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 15, 2018)

If I had to rank my fave pirates from ALL the movies (excluding Will/Elisabeth):
Barbossa
The 2 ex-navy guys who became pirates
Gibbs
Cotton
Jack 
Everyone else
Salazar


----------



## dunya (Mar 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Why would you not blacklist Waffles?


he's like a huge giant panda plush. so squishy and cuddly and nice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 15, 2018)

Avalon said:


> speaking of the latest movie, there as _one_ cool scene, I think thats worth watching on youtube
> 
> here



End of it was really cool, was kinda hoping he's gonna get more of barbossas crew stabbed  

I was also dying of laughter when Jack sparrow and that one girl were about to get beheaded and Jack managed to survive that moving guillotine, haha


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> End of it was really cool, was kinda hoping he's gonna get more of barbossas crew stabbed



UB confirmed to be evil

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> End of it was really cool, was kinda hoping he's gonna get more of barbossas crew stabbed




Those poor fodder pirates
I was just waiting for Salazar to die, tbh.  Hated him, his purpose was so weak.
Also Jack had given away his compass before (to Elisabeth), wtf was Salazar doing then?
How was he cursed?  Just a general "Devil's triangle" curse?  How could he possess someone?
So many unanswered questions.

Worst villain


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 15, 2018)

Avalon said:


> UB confirmed to be evil



He's the villain, he has to do evil things though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 15, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Those poor fodder pirates
> I was just waiting for Salazar to die, tbh.  Hated him, his purpose was so weak.
> Also Jack had given away his compass before (to Elisabeth), wtf was Salazar doing then?
> How was he cursed?  Just a general "Devil's triangle" curse?  How could he possess someone?
> ...


best villain was lord becket

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> He's the villain, he has to do evil things though


did u like lord becket? he was my favourite character


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 15, 2018)

Avalon said:


> did u like lord becket? he was my favourite character



Yep

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 15, 2018)

dunya said:


> he's like a huge giant panda plush. so squishy and cuddly and nice.



Waffles?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 15, 2018)

@Dragon D. Luffy you take dance classes? We have so many dancers here.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy you take dance classes? We have so many dancers here.



Ballroom dancing.

Every class it's a different style of dance, but usually one of these four: Samba, Rock, Forró or Bolero.

I like it because I really suck at sports and other physical activities so I feel like learning this forces my brain to work in a way it's not used to. Also it could be useful at some point in the future

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Waffles?



She ain't wrong though. 

I actually had a giant Panda plush when I was younger.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 15, 2018)

Hmm... I also liked Davy Jones and calypso, their story was cute

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 15, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ballroom dancing.
> 
> Every class it's a different style of dance, but usually one of these four: Samba, Rock, Forró or Bolero.
> 
> I like it because I really suck at sports and other physical activities so I feel like learning this forces my brain to work in a way it's not used to. Also it could be useful at some point in the future


Watch Welcome to the Ballroom anime if you haven't already, it's beautiful, it's pretty true to real life also from a convo I had with a former ballroom dancer. It's one of my faves even if it was a short season.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 15, 2018)

hey guys, DDL is gonna host a mafia game where you can't type only post gifs and images and memes and emoticons.

would u play?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> She ain't wrong though.
> 
> I actually had a giant Panda plush when I was younger.



You sound like that weird 19 y/o from Terrace House.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ballroom dancing.
> 
> Every class it's a different style of dance, but usually one of these four: Samba, Rock, Forró or Bolero.
> 
> I like it because I really suck at sports and other physical activities so I feel like learning this forces my brain to work in a way it's not used to. Also it could be useful at some point in the future



Post a video


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2018)

dunya said:


> hey guys, DDL is gonna host a mafia game where you can't type only post gifs and images and memes and emoticons.
> 
> would u play?



that’s pretty much all I do lately anyways so sure

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 15, 2018)

omg Zatch watches Terrace House too???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 15, 2018)

dunya said:


> hey guys, DDL is gonna host a mafia game where you can't type only post gifs and images and memes and emoticons.
> 
> would u play?



DDL already asked that. 
Not my thing though.
Too much work to find images...



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You sound like that weird 19 y/o from Terrace House.



Explain ?


----------



## dunya (Mar 15, 2018)

MAD said:


> that’s pretty much all I do lately anyways so sure


we're playing it on our other website and it's a lot of fun. people there aren't as active as here tho, so I imagine it will be chaotic here


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2018)

dunya said:


> we're playing it on our other website and it's a lot of fun. people there aren't as active as here tho, so I imagine it will be chaotic here



was it [Blocked Domain] or whatever


----------



## dunya (Mar 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> DDL already asked that.
> Not my thing though.
> Too much work to find images...


not really, you just gotta type a keyword here: 

and you're set


----------



## dunya (Mar 15, 2018)

MAD said:


> was it [Blocked Domain] or whatever


nah mafia syndicate


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 15, 2018)

dunya said:


> omg Zatch watches Terrace House too???



SOUL MATES. did you start opening new doors?



Mr. Waffles said:


> DDL already asked that.
> Not my thing though.
> Too much work to find images...
> 
> ...



terrace house: three guys; three ladies live in a house together. there's this kid who's 19. I'm pretty sure he's autistic. In japan you don't talk about those problems, sweep them under the rug. ANYWHO, he brought two stuffed pandas to the house, and the other two guys were teasing him about them. the weirdest part is he only named one of them.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2018)

dunya said:


> nah mafia syndicate



oh it’s a replacement spot
ill pass don’t feel like reading


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Mar 15, 2018)

dunya said:


> not really, you just gotta type a keyword here:
> 
> and you're set



I'll pass though.
Don't like replacing into games. 



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> terrace house: three guys; three ladies live in a house together. there's this kid who's 19. I'm pretty sure he's autistic. In japan you don't talk about those problems, sweep them under the rug. ANYWHO, he brought two stuffed pandas to the house, and the other two guys were teasing him about them. the weirdest part is he only named one of them.



> when I was younger

As in under 10.

Dis guy.



MAD said:


> oh it’s a replacement spot
> ill pass don’t feel like reading



> reading

Pretty sure you can skip all the previous days and not miss a single image lol.


----------



## dunya (Mar 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> SOUL MATES. did you start opening new doors?


no, I'm still watching boys & girls in the city ep 3. I finished aloha state.

I thought I was the only human who watched it.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> the weirdest part is he only named one of them.



Does it bother you that he only gave a name to one of them?


----------



## dunya (Mar 15, 2018)

oh no one is asking for replacements. I suggested to DDL to host a new Image Mafia game on here.


----------



## dunya (Mar 15, 2018)

MAD said:


> oh it’s a replacement spot
> ill pass don’t feel like reading


no no no, that game is fine.

he's gonna host one like it here I meant.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'll pass though.
> Don't like replacing into games.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2018)

dunya said:


> no no no, that game is fine.
> 
> he's gonna host one like it here I meant.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 15, 2018)

MAD said:


>


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 15, 2018)

dunya said:


> hey guys, DDL is gonna host a mafia game where you can't type only post gifs and images and memes and emoticons.
> 
> would u play?



Wait, what? That is news to me.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 15, 2018)

dunya said:


> oh no one is asking for replacements. I suggested to DDL to host a new Image Mafia game on here.


[Signs up] 



Don't cuck me when I'm asleep though or I'll knock on your door tomorrow.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Does it bother you that he only gave a name to one of them?



-Introduces a panda to the other guys, 'This is Yuki.'
-other two: 'ok, cool. what about this one.'
-19 y/o looks frantic, dazed, stunned, like he's asking the gods to give him an answer or like improv people beseeching the audience, 'i... uh... name... um... name... NO NAME.' 

he is bizarre. TRULY SO WEIRD. but the 31 y/o was a douchebag bringing his pandas up to the girl he likes in the house. she's brutal with her honesty and she was like, 'disgusting. absolutely vile.' i lol'd


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 15, 2018)

Now seriously, i'm hosting that game in the other site I play and it's great. She asked me to host at NF and I said "sure why not" but that has no set date since there are a bunch of games I wanna host first.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 15, 2018)

dunya said:


> oh no one is asking for replacements. I suggested to DDL to host a new Image Mafia game on here.



Oh... that's better, cause I can just use emotes.


----------



## Didi (Mar 15, 2018)

I haven't seen the 5th potc movie but at least it gave us YAGSBARRO

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Wait, what? That is news to me.





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Now seriously, i'm hosting that game in the other site I play and it's great. She asked me to host at NF and I said "sure why not" but that has no set date since there are a bunch of games I wanna host first.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 15, 2018)

Ah the upside down ... 
Good times.


----------



## dunya (Mar 15, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Now seriously, i'm hosting that game in the other site I play and it's great. She asked me to host at NF and I said "sure why not" but that has no set date since there are a bunch of games I wanna host first.


 

I'll host it then.


----------



## dunya (Mar 15, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Wait, what? That is news to me.


: pandacarry


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Ah the upside down ...
> Good times.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 15, 2018)

here is a dutch man talking about terrace house and bizarre 19 y/o


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 15, 2018)

MAD said:


>



I see you're having fun there...


----------



## Didi (Mar 15, 2018)

Also
>Come online
>Wow, 8 alerts, OwO what's this
>All just some dumb trophies

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Ah the upside down ...
> Good times.



omg, you would have been old enough to interact with the stranger things kids. omg.

OMG WAFFLES.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> omg, you would have been old enough to interact with the stranger things kids. omg.
> 
> OMG WAFFLES.



Okay.... ?

Idunno.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 15, 2018)

Didi said:


> Also
> >Come online
> >Wow, 8 alerts, OwO what's this
> >All just some dumb trophies



Why are all the trophies getting updated today? Or did they add new stuff because of the rep readjustment and trophy points add rep power? I'm guessing so


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 15, 2018)

@dunya who were your favorite people in Aloha? Did you like Chieri


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Why are all the trophies getting updated today? Or did they add new stuff because of the rep readjustment and trophy points add rep power? I'm guessing so


yee

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 15, 2018)

dunya said:


> I'll host it then.



It's not a bad idea. I'd love to play it.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 15, 2018)

@MAD has the most trophy points I've seen so far


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 15, 2018)

oh no, spoke too soon. ava has the most by far


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @MAD has the most trophy points I've seen so far



The slut


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @MAD has the most trophy points I've seen so far


Notable Members --> Most Points.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> oh no, spoke too soon. ava has the most by far



Well deserved

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Notable Members --> Most Points.





That's what I like to hear


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 15, 2018)

Superman said:


> Well deserved


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 15, 2018)

Who or what the hell are the rep bots?


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 15, 2018)

Did I miss the convo about getting trophies?
Why did I just get like 5 in a row for shitposting?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> oh no, spoke too soon. ava has the most by far


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2018)

wtf just got 20 alerts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## poutanko (Mar 15, 2018)

Happy birthday @Underworld Broker ~

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 15, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Happy birthday @Underworld Broker ~



Thank you, bunny ~

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2018)

Happy Birthday!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Mar 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Thank you, bunny ~


Are we going to join this round or the next one? Deadline on 25th


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 15, 2018)

MAD said:


> Happy Birthday!



Thank you, wad ~ 



poutanko said:


> Are we going to join this round or the next one? Deadline on 25th



We could join the current one, theme seems easy


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 15, 2018)

@Melodie I dunno how to thank you, I'm just gonna post here

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## familyparka (Mar 15, 2018)

I am deeply offended for not getting an invitation to participate in Clash of the Hosts II.

That being said, who would be interested in me hosting a Clash of Symphonies II with my brother as co-host? For the good ol' days

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## familyparka (Mar 15, 2018)

Also yada yada familyparka is not dead.

Praise me more mortals

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Mar 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> We could join the current one, theme seems easy


No min size? 
How are we going to do it? It's like collab no?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 15, 2018)

@Azeruth  thank you ~ 



poutanko said:


> No min size?
> How are we going to do it? It's like collab no?



We should discuss that on discord tbh


----------



## familyparka (Mar 15, 2018)

Happy b-day yo

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 15, 2018)

familyparka said:


> Happy b-day yo



Thank you, familyparka ~


----------



## Stelios (Mar 15, 2018)

9 notifications what the fuck
Am I getting banned


----------



## Stelios (Mar 15, 2018)

familyparka said:


> Happy b-day yo



Wb bro


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 15, 2018)

Happy Birthday @Underworld Broker mafia Princess

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## familyparka (Mar 15, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Wb bro



Thanks mate, it's good to be back


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 15, 2018)

It's not March 16th yet.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 15, 2018)

Superman said:


> Happy Birthday @Underworld Broker mafia Princess



Thank you, supey ~


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> It's not March 16th yet.



Time zones


----------



## poutanko (Mar 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> It's not March 16th yet.


16 already here


----------



## Legend (Mar 15, 2018)

Hello Peoples.


----------



## familyparka (Mar 15, 2018)

Sup Leg

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 15, 2018)

Happy birthday UB!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Mar 15, 2018)

Nothing much relaxing after a long week of classes and getting ready for a final exam on monday

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## familyparka (Mar 15, 2018)

You got this man, wreck that exam's butt.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 15, 2018)

familyparka said:


> I am deeply offended for not getting an invitation to participate in Clash of the Hosts II.
> 
> That being said, who would be interested in me hosting a Clash of Symphonies II with my brother as co-host? For the good ol' days


Would you like to play? We need two more people.


----------



## Legend (Mar 15, 2018)

familyparka said:


> You got this man, wreck that exam's butt.


Oh its gonna be fine its just a rehash of prior quizzes mashed together.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 15, 2018)

familyparka said:


> I am deeply offended for not getting an invitation to participate in Clash of the Hosts II.
> 
> That being said, who would be interested in me hosting a Clash of Symphonies II with my brother as co-host? For the good ol' days



Auto-sign me.

I don't even wanna know the theme.

Just. Auto-sign me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 15, 2018)

Oh hey happy birthday borki!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## familyparka (Mar 15, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Would you like to play? We need two more people.



Nah, that's okay, thanks. I wanted to make roles like last time.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Auto-sign me.
> 
> I don't even wanna know the theme.
> 
> Just. Auto-sign me.



That's the spirit.

Didn't you play the original one? It was one of the first games me and Dega hosted here.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 15, 2018)

familyparka said:


> Nah, that's okay, thanks. I wanted to make roles like last time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah I wasn't around yet

My first game from you was Heroes of Olympus


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 15, 2018)

So did Dega tell you

I'm gonna host an HP game?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 15, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles :



My bard, Truth.


----------



## familyparka (Mar 15, 2018)

Really? HoO was one of our more advanced games, it feels like i've known you for way longer.
My perception of time has always been shit though.

No, he didn't. He never tells me shit. Pm me as soon as the sign ups are open and save me a spot

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 15, 2018)

familyparka said:


> Really? HoO was one of our more advanced games, it feels like i've known you for way longer.
> My perception of time has always been shit though.
> 
> No, he didn't. He never tells me shit. Pm me as soon as the sign ups are open and save me a spot



It's been 3.5 years since HoO.

Let that sink.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## familyparka (Mar 15, 2018)

Holy fuck.

What? No

Holy fuck.

I'm done

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## familyparka (Mar 15, 2018)

Makes sense if I take into account Riordan's book series though.

When we hosted HoO that saga was about to release the 5th book. Now we're on the third one of the Trials of Apollo saga so...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 15, 2018)

What is a Trials of Apollo?


----------



## familyparka (Mar 15, 2018)

Trials of Apollo if the current Rick Riordan saga, along with Magnus Chase and the Gods of Asgard.
ToA is basically what comes after HoO, Magnus is parallel to ToA


----------



## familyparka (Mar 15, 2018)

And before you ask, yes, we totally might do a game about it with Dega


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 15, 2018)

Well you made me read HoO so why not


----------



## familyparka (Mar 15, 2018)

You actually read HoO? OMG I feel so flattered.
Did you read the Percy Jackson saga as well?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 15, 2018)

familyparka said:


> You actually read HoO? OMG I feel so flattered.
> Did you read the Percy Jackson saga as well?



I read that one like 10 years ago tbh


----------



## Magic (Mar 15, 2018)

@Underworld Broker 

Spoil yourself today.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Viole (Mar 15, 2018)

>Borki 

Happy bday hoe @Underworld Broker 
Wont save you from your obligations tho

@poutanko wew u rood lil shit

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 15, 2018)

MAD said:


> wtf just got 20 alerts


Same

and

10 year old account.


----------



## Magic (Mar 16, 2018)

familyparka said:


> I am deeply offended for not getting an invitation to participate in Clash of the Hosts II.
> 
> That being said, who would be interested in me hosting a Clash of Symphonies II with my brother as co-host? For the good ol' days


Miss you dude


----------



## Viole (Mar 16, 2018)

Sup rem


----------



## Magic (Mar 16, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> Sup rem


I'm peachy, haven't seen you in what feels like a few months. How are you doing?


----------



## familyparka (Mar 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Miss you dude


thanks, missed u guys too


----------



## Viole (Mar 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I'm peachy, haven't seen you in what feels like a few months. How are you doing?


Been rine just tired and bit sick
Sup


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 16, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Happy birthday UB!



Thank you, Dr. White ~ 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Oh hey happy birthday borki!



Thank you, DDL ~  



Viole1369 said:


> >Borki
> 
> Happy bday hoe @Underworld Broker
> Wont save you from your obligations tho
> ...



Thank you, Viole ~


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Underworld Broker
> 
> Spoil yourself today.



Will do that, thank you


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 16, 2018)

WHAT DO YOU HAVE PLANNED FOR THE BIG FORTY, UB?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 16, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> WHAT DO YOU HAVE PLANNED FOR THE BIG FORTY, UB?



>forty 

I'm not that old  

Though I'm going to a Chinese restaurant with parents and a few relatives today, different restaurant with friends tomorrow 


Thank you, Zatch ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 16, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> >forty
> 
> I'm not that old
> 
> ...



I hope you're eating dim sum. I love dim sum.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I hope you're eating dim sum. I love dim sum.



Gotta check if we have that  What is this though? ô.o


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 16, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Gotta check if we have that  What is this though? ô.o



It's Chinese buffet breakfast/brunch. You sit down at your table, and the waiters wheel around these carts with dishes. You point to stuff you want, and they stamp a sheet of paper to tally the bill at the end. You get so much food and such a variety of dishes.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> It's Chinese buffet breakfast/brunch. You sit down at your table, and the waiters wheel around these carts with dishes. You point to stuff you want, and they stamp a sheet of paper to tally the bill at the end. You get so much food and such a variety of dishes.



Haven't seen that in our chinese restaurants


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 16, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Haven't seen that in our chinese restaurants



Normally the restaurants only do that and are closed for the rest of the day, or they are open just as a bakery the rest of the day.

Go to Vendôme in Cologne. Eat a 3* meal.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## NO (Mar 16, 2018)

Happy Birthday, @Underworld Broker!!!!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Normally the restaurants only do that and are closed for the rest of the day, or they are open just as a bakery the rest of the day.
> 
> Go to Vendôme in Cologne. Eat a 3* meal.



Hmm.. our restaurants here are completely different. We have Mongolian food there, lots of sushi and the usual buffet 



jayjay³² said:


> Happy Birthday, @Underworld Broker!!!!!



Thank you, jayjay ~

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 16, 2018)

@dunya 

you know, royal families casually chilling at the skam high school with some of the cast. as one does.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 16, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Hmm.. our restaurants here are completely different. We have Mongolian food there, lots of sushi and the usual buffet
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, jayjay ~



That sounds like a weird hybrid Chinese restaurant, but as long as you enjoy the good, who cares


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> That sounds like a weird hybrid Chinese restaurant, but as long as you enjoy the food, who cares



Mongolian food is basically raw crocodile, kangaroo, parrotfish, shark, etc. You pick smth and choose a sauce, then go to the chef and he's gonna fry it


----------



## Stelios (Mar 16, 2018)

familyparka said:


> I am deeply offended for not getting an invitation to participate in Clash of the Hosts II.
> 
> That being said, who would be interested in me hosting a Clash of Symphonies II with my brother as co-host? For the good ol' days


You host?
I m in


----------



## Magic (Mar 16, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Mongolian food is basically raw crocodile, kangaroo, parrotfish, shark, etc. You pick smth and choose a sauce, then go to the chef and he's gonna fry it



Sounds like One Piece.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 16, 2018)

Happy birthday @Underworld Broker

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Happy birthday @Underworld Broker



Thank you, wolfie ~


----------



## Baba (Mar 16, 2018)

Happy Birthday @Underworld Broker! Have an amazing day

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 16, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Mongolian food is basically raw crocodile, kangaroo, parrotfish, shark, etc. You pick smth and choose a sauce, then go to the chef and he's gonna fry it



How awesome is this


----------



## Stelios (Mar 16, 2018)

Happy birthday btw

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 16, 2018)

Baba said:


> Happy Birthday @Underworld Broker! Have an amazing day



Thank you, baba ~ 



Stelios said:


> How awesome is this



Really awesome imo 



Stelios said:


> Happy birthday btw



Thank you, stelios ~

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 16, 2018)

What does Kangaroo taste like?

---------------------------------

clicked this, to give it a try, was bored clicked around it to see if it picks up. It doesn't, so I just left it.

Really nice. Calm.


----------



## Magic (Mar 16, 2018)

Ah the artist passed last year, she is a EDM artist!?


Joanna Brouk was an American electronic composer who was active in the late 1970s and early 1980s. Wikipedia
Born: February 20, 1949, St. Louis County, Missouri, MO
Died: April 28, 2017, San Diego, CA
Genre: Electronic dance music
Record label: The Numero Group
Albums: Sounds of the Sea, The Space Between, Hearing Music

Q_Q
Thank you for the music Joanna.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> What does Kangaroo taste like?
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> ...



It's something between buffalo and venison. Needs to be well cooked it's a strong animal with not much fat in it.


----------



## Magic (Mar 16, 2018)

Stelios said:


> It's something between buffalo and venison. Needs to be well cooked it's a strong animal with not much fat in it.


Yeah they have crazy muscles, powerfully built.

So Gamey taste?

Well cooked you mean marinate it in like a lime/seasoning seasoning water or vinegar?
Proper treatment can remove some of that pungent gamey taste. Capture the true flavor.

i tenk

buffalo are endangered no? Don't eat that man....


----------



## Didi (Mar 16, 2018)

It's a bit leaner / less tender than beef but the taste is pretty comparable iirc


Happy barfday Broki

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 16, 2018)

Didi said:


> Happy barfday Broki



Thank you, double D ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 16, 2018)

Just listened to Healing Music, and Sounds of the Sea.

I love it.


----------



## poutanko (Mar 16, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> @poutanko wew u rood lil shit


You will never allow me to team up with Broki or Ewhee so shush

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 16, 2018)

Happy birthday UB!
Here's a UB40 song for what I'm assuming is your 40th bday 
loljk

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Viole (Mar 16, 2018)

poutanko said:


> You will never allow me to team up with Broki or Ewhee so shush


That would need you to take part first u lil shit

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Just listened to Healing Music, and Sounds of the Sea.
> 
> I love it.



I've been listening to her stuff for a while. She's great


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 16, 2018)

poutanko said:


> You will never allow me to team up with Broki or Ewhee so shush



I was Godfather in an all girls mafia team once

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 16, 2018)

MAD said:


> I was Godfather in an all girls mafia team once



A team that you then bussed to death.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 16, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> A team that you then bussed to death.



They served their purpose.


----------



## Lew (Mar 16, 2018)

@Underworld Broker 

happy birthday!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 16, 2018)

MAD said:


> They served their purpose.



Getting you a solo victory, I know.


----------



## nfcnorth (Mar 16, 2018)

@Underworld Broker Happy Birthday!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Mar 16, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> That would need you to take part first u lil shit


I'll take part for collab edition if you allow us to team up ~ 


MAD said:


> I was Godfather in an all girls mafia team once


We're talking about coloring lol


Mr. Waffles said:


> A team that you then bussed to death.


Nice info


----------



## poutanko (Mar 16, 2018)

MAD said:


> They served their purpose.


Who were they?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 16, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Getting you a solo victory, I know.



I honor the fallen. 



poutanko said:


> We're talking about coloring lol




art 




poutanko said:


> Who were they?



Melodie, Satsuki, Trinity, Nighty

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 16, 2018)

But Wad.

You're not the only male in that team


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 16, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> But Wad.
> 
> You're not the only male in that team



tru tru


----------



## poutanko (Mar 16, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> But Wad.
> 
> You're not the only male in that team


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 16, 2018)

If WAD isn't surrounded by lady mafians, is he MAD?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 16, 2018)

frozen pizza for dinner, cos that's the life.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 16, 2018)

dunya said:


> frozen pizza for dinner, cos that's the life.


Nothin wrong with with some fropi, a word I just created because I'm that cool 
If you live near a Target (US or Canada) their brand of fropi is really good.


----------



## dunya (Mar 16, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Nothin wrong with with some fropi, a word I just created because I'm that cool
> If you live near a Target (US or Canada) their brand of fropi is really good.


Sadly, we don't have Target in Sweden.


----------



## Didi (Mar 16, 2018)

So @Dragon D. Luffy , how about Marielle Franco


----------



## Aries (Mar 16, 2018)

Happy bday to my padawan first mate @Underworld Broker

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 16, 2018)

Didi said:


> So @Dragon D. Luffy , how about Marielle Franco



are you voting didi


----------



## Stelios (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 16, 2018)

@RemChu ...........


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 16, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Happy birthday UB!
> Here's a UB40 song for what I'm assuming is your 40th bday
> loljk



Thank you, suba ~  

I'd probably listen to that if I was high tbh 



Viole1369 said:


> That would need you to take part first u lil shit



Stop bullying pou 



Lew said:


> @Underworld Broker
> 
> happy birthday!



Thank you, Lew ~  



nfcnorth said:


> @Underworld Broker Happy Birthday!



Thank you, nfc ~  



Aries said:


> Happy bday to my padawan first mate @Underworld Broker



Thank you, Aries ~

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## dunya (Mar 16, 2018)

^ Happy Birthday! How old are you now?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 16, 2018)

Has anyone watched The Chi? It's so good, omg.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 16, 2018)

dunya said:


> ^ Happy Birthday! How old are you now?



Thank you, dunya ~  I'm 16 


*Spoiler*: __ 



23 now

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 16, 2018)

Didi said:


> So @Dragon D. Luffy , how about Marielle Franco


----------



## Didi (Mar 16, 2018)

Stelios said:


> are you voting didi


 Of course


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 16, 2018)

Clash of the Hosts hype


----------



## poutanko (Mar 16, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Stop bullying pou


 save me from meanie Vio

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 16, 2018)

@Pandamonium

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 16, 2018)

poutanko said:


> save me from meanie Vio

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 16, 2018)

poutanko said:


> save me from meanie Vio



He gonna regret being mean 

Also check discord

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Mar 16, 2018)

Didi said:


> Of course



metoo


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 16, 2018)

dunya said:


> Sadly, we don't have Target in Sweden.


I hate that I can' "Sad!" react things in this section 
If you ever travel to country with Target... try their pizza

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 16, 2018)

That looks.......................... gross
American gluttony has gone too far

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 16, 2018)

My teacher cucked me today . I was going to ask Kat out. 100% determination.   she even like waited for me a little bit at class end.   Teacher goes, can I talk to you a bit about some pen techniques? " Dude, no I have plans within plans." Of course I say, sure. Funny thing though she says bye and walks into a beam column. LOL. Beautiful yet clumsy.


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 16, 2018)

dunya said:


> Has anyone watched The Chi? It's so good, omg.



Brooooooooo, I started watching it yesterday, the shows honestly great, has damn near everything and seeing the character development has me hyped.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> My teacher cucked me today . I was going to ask Kat out. 100% determination.   she even like waited for me a little bit at class end.   Teacher goes, can I talk to you a bit about some pen techniques? " Dude, no I have plans within plans." Of course I say, sure. Funny thing though she says bye and walks into a beam column. LOL. Beautiful yet clumsy.


Dude, she's waiting for you to ask her!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 16, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Brooooooooo, I started watching it yesterday, the shows honestly great, has damn near everything and seeing the character development has me hyped.


dude i'm binge watching it like crazy, it's intensely good! all the actors are AMAZING wow

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 16, 2018)

Discord just notified me on my phone with a message from @SinRaven

Then I open it and see nothing.

Wonder if I'm crazy of if Sin is fucking with me.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 16, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Discord just notified me on my phone with a message from @SinRaven
> 
> Then I open it and see nothing.
> 
> Wonder if I'm crazy of if Sin is fucking with me.


He probably deleted it, lol. 

Happens to me all the time and I msg X
??? did you delete smth
and they go "yuh  " 

maybe he's drunk shitposting and deleting

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 16, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> That looks.......................... gross
> American gluttony has gone too far



I want to buy them. I heard they are good. I saw the newest ben and jerry flavors today, too. should buy some. yum yum


----------



## Magic (Mar 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I want to buy them. I heard they are good. I saw the newest ben and jerry flavors today, too. should buy some. yum yum


are u chubby o.o

*pinches cheeks*
*pets head*


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> He probably deleted it, lol.
> 
> Happens to me all the time and I msg X
> ??? did you delete smth
> ...



Bingo. It was that. I'm talking to him.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> He probably deleted it, lol.
> 
> Happens to me all the time and I msg X
> ??? did you delete smth
> ...



Got notified via e-mail that some ''Celestialis'' started a PM with me on thursday

but i never got a pm here like ... what????


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> are u chubby o.o
> 
> *pinches cheeks*
> *pets head*



No, that's why I run miles everyday. Not to be skinny but to eat all the junk food I want. 

@Underworld Broker HOW IS YOUR BIRTHDAY PROCEEDING

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 16, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Got notified via e-mail that some ''Celestialis'' started a PM with me on thursday
> 
> but i never got a pm here like ... what????


Thanks for letting me know. 

You didn't get because spam ban deletes convos too.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> No, that's why I run miles everyday. Not to be skinny but to eat all the junk food I want.
> 
> @Underworld Broker HOW IS YOUR BIRTHDAY PROCEEDING



i'm about to lie down 'cause i'm having a freakin headache

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 16, 2018)

@Underworld Broker did email have contents of the PM listed?   if it did can you FW it to me


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 16, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> i'm about to lie down 'cause i'm having a freakin headache



Du brauchst Kamillentee.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 16, 2018)

Kamillentee ist die Medizin der Großmütter


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Thanks for letting me know.
> 
> You didn't get because spam ban deletes convos too.



Okey, cool  Btw. i got some discord server linked

>expecting me to click a link


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 16, 2018)

thanks brochan, sleep well

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Du brauchst Kamillentee.



Ich glaube, dass wir keinen Kamillentee daheim haben


----------



## Stelios (Mar 16, 2018)

the blue bus
is calling us

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 16, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Ich glaube, dass wir keinen Kamillentee daheim haben



Das macht mich sehr traurig.


----------



## Magic (Mar 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> No, that's why I run miles everyday. Not to be skinny but to eat all the junk food I want.
> 
> @Underworld Broker HOW IS YOUR BIRTHDAY PROCEEDING


Ah Ok.

I have a fast metabolism + I generally walk every where.
I have to be a real lazy fuck and eat horrible stuff to gain weight.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 16, 2018)

Is there anyone who doesn't enjoy eating food?


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Mar 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Pandamonium

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 16, 2018)

LOL, We are in the Gundam timeline.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 17, 2018)

@Underworld Broker 

"Little Ants" 

 what a face

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 17, 2018)

anyone here play pokemon ultra sun/moon and willing to do trades?


----------



## Didi (Mar 17, 2018)

NVM @Stelios , Just found out I don't get to vote for the gemeente until November cuz they're switching and joining up the gemeentes
I was wondering why my stempas only said it was for the referendum


----------



## Stelios (Mar 17, 2018)

Didi said:


> NVM @Stelios , Just found out I don't get to vote for the gemeente until November cuz they're switching and joining up the gemeentes
> I was wondering why my stempas only said it was for the referendum



Interesting. which are they merging?


----------



## Stelios (Mar 17, 2018)

@Didi how do you feel about wet by the way


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> @Underworld Broker
> 
> "Little Ants"
> 
> what a face



The last few chapters had so many great panels of Rindou and I have no time to color them


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 17, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> The last few chapters had so many great panels of Rindou and I have no time to color them


 


As long as you get to them eventually


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> As long as you get to them eventually



I wanna color them  

also her dish in this chapter looks so delicious omg


----------



## Didi (Mar 17, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Interesting. which are they merging?


Dunno, phoneposting so didn't do much research



Stelios said:


> @Didi how do you feel about wet by the way



You mean the sleepwet? Against, as I am in nearly every case of the government infringing on our privacy


----------



## Baba (Mar 17, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch I just reached ep 9 of SKAM and OMG I never expected this from Isak TwT
He was my favorite TwT

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 17, 2018)

Baba said:


> @Benedict Cumberzatch I just reached ep 9 of SKAM and OMG I never expected this from Isak TwT
> He was my favorite TwT



Soon everyone on this forum that matters will have watched Skam.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 17, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Soon everyone on this forum that matters will have watched Skam.


HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


*Spoiler*: __ 



I just reached episode 11 and I kinda knew about Isaak since that show got famous because of his relationship with a guy later on but then I thought he must be bi  when he confessed to Eva and now it all makes sense

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 17, 2018)

Wiz Calipha


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Wiz Calipha


----------



## Magic (Mar 17, 2018)

Lute, the prodigy is Platinum's creation huh? Nice.


----------



## Magic (Mar 17, 2018)

yo, actually like dis ;o


----------



## Magic (Mar 17, 2018)

Interesting, so game sorta has that OBD god thing meta going on. Well god tier meta thing.


----------



## Magic (Mar 17, 2018)

The red velvet curly haired light skinned gurl


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 17, 2018)

K time to catch up on work. Ty 4 the flava UB. Making me miss Spain and Puerto Rico.



thirst is real.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 17, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 17, 2018)

Baba said:


> @Benedict Cumberzatch I just reached ep 9 of SKAM and OMG I never expected this from Isak TwT
> He was my favorite TwT



What is SKAM?


----------



## Magic (Mar 17, 2018)

I have a foreboding feeling.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I have a foreboding feeling.



It's Fit Friday


----------



## Magic (Mar 17, 2018)

Stelios said:


> It's Fit Friday


What is that?


----------



## Stelios (Mar 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> What is that?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 17, 2018)

Brah its saturday


----------



## Magic (Mar 17, 2018)

listened to the first album a lot....
Picks up around 7 min mark.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Brah its saturday



you are right
Imagine how tired I am

I had to do some work today
and then went to a place that had more than 150 kids running and screaming
Feels like friday to me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 17, 2018)

Anyone here wants a 50%  steam discount coupon for age of empires III - full collection?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 17, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Anyone here wants a 50%  steam discount coupon for age of empires III - full collection?



Yes


----------



## dunya (Mar 17, 2018)

Stelios said:


> What is SKAM?


only the best thing about Norway...


----------



## dunya (Mar 17, 2018)

Baba said:


> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


OMG STOP SPOILING FOR ME WHY DID I CLICK SPOILER

I'm gonna catch up and ruin your life

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 17, 2018)

Superman said:


> Yes



ok pm steam id i ll trade you and give it


----------



## Stelios (Mar 17, 2018)

st patricks day btw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 17, 2018)

@Avalon why can't I pm your or post on your wall

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 17, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> @Avalon why can't I pm your or post on your wall


you gotta hit that follow button bro

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 17, 2018)

Stelios said:


> ok pm steam id i ll trade you and give it



I rep you it instead.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## Aries (Mar 17, 2018)

Waiting for Bayonetta on Switch was worth it. Excellent game


----------



## Baba (Mar 18, 2018)

Stelios said:


> What is SKAM?


It's a Norwegian series. 



dunya said:


> OMG STOP SPOILING FOR ME WHY DID I CLICK SPOILER
> 
> I'm gonna catch up and ruin your life


Not if I watch it all before you do


----------



## Platinum (Mar 18, 2018)

I need to get back to my switch.

Still haven't beat Splatoon or Mario yet .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 18, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I need to get back to my switch.
> 
> Still haven't beat Splatoon or Mario yet .


I got to like A rank something on some of the rank modes, didn't beat the story....
Last I played was like late jan

hyped for the new content coming.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 18, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I got to like A rank something on some of the rank modes, didn't beat the story....
> Last I played was like late jan
> 
> hyped for the new content coming.



That's basically what is going to get me to finish story. 

Time to join the octopi master race.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 18, 2018)

Octo-cuties OuO


----------



## Magic (Mar 18, 2018)

I've lost it all.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 18, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I've lost it all.



@Swarmy


----------



## Magic (Mar 18, 2018)

I watched 53 seconds then stopped.

My tolerance for insects has gone up. 

I use to like them as a child then yeah, ~_~


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2018)

You can take that friendly rating @Mr. Waffles  and shove it up @RemChu ass.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> You can take that friendly rating @Mr. Waffles  and shove it up @RemChu ass.



add me now that we are both online 
the coupon expires in 2 days.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> You can take that friendly rating @Mr. Waffles  and shove it up @RemChu ass.



How about I shove you up his ass ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 18, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> How about I shove you up his ass ?



I understand Superman 
but what did Remchu ever did to you ?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 18, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I understand Superman
> but what did Remchu ever did to you ?



He brought Remchu with him, so not like there are many options.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 18, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> He brought Remchu with him, so not like there are many options.



this is unfair
Leave Remchu alone


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 18, 2018)

Stelios said:


> this is unfair
> Leave Remchu alone



I already left him behind.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2018)

Stelios said:


> add me now that we are both online
> the coupon expires in 2 days.



I am at work.



Mr. Waffles said:


> How about I shove you up his ass ?





Die at the end of time you primordial ancient.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> Die at the end of time you primordial ancient.



Awww, you so kind.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Awww, you so kind.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 18, 2018)

Superman said:


>



*pinches your cheeks*

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 18, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> *pinches your cheeks*


daddy

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> *pinches your cheeks*





Something a grandfather would do. Confirms waffles has a family.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> daddy





Get your head out of your hand.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> daddy







Superman said:


> Something a grandfather would do. Confirms waffles has a family.



Have an optimistic.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> Get your head out of your hand.


are you volunteering?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> are you volunteering?


Volunteering for

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Have an optimistic.





More like an informative. @Underworld Broker is your daughter confirmed.





White Wolf said:


> are you volunteering?





No slut kun I do not know where that was last. And I don't want to know.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> More like an informative. @Underworld Broker is your daughter confirmed.



Your imagination is quite impressive.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Your imagination is quite impressive.





Or my mind has snapped from that game and all I see is hate.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> Or my mind has snapped from that game and all I see is hate.



> all I see is hate

That's been you for the past 7 years though.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> No slut kun I do not know where that was last. And I don't want to know.


> slut kun


Viole? Is that you?


----------



## Stelios (Mar 18, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Volunteering for





Wtf


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > all I see is hate
> 
> That's been you for the past 7 years though.





That was rage...this is hate.





White Wolf said:


> > slut kun
> 
> 
> Viole? Is that you?





Get out


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 18, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Wtf



It's the fuckface emoted, named after @Avalon 





Superman said:


> That was rage...this is hate.



Eh... looks like just more of the same to me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> Get out


I'm obliged to watch over you


----------



## Stelios (Mar 18, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It's the fuckface emoted, named after @Avalon



That post looked like an invitation for a blowjob


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 18, 2018)

Stelios said:


> That post looked like an invitation for a blowjob



> looked like


----------



## Stelios (Mar 18, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > looked like



It actually was


----------



## Viole (Mar 18, 2018)

Vasto so what are you smoking to be using blobs, you lil shit


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Eh... looks like just more of the same to me.




 Everything is the same for you.





White Wolf said:


> I'm obliged to watch over you




You will never be Law...never. And look what you did....you summoned that little shit by saying his name.





Viole1369 said:


> Vasto so what are you smoking to be using blobs, you lil shit




Unlike you I am legitimizing them. Go back to the hell you came from.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> You will never be Law...never. And look what you did....you summoned that little shit by saying his name.


I've never wanted to be anyone other than myself, what's your point?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> More like an informative. @Underworld Broker is your daughter confirmed.



What's with all the blobs, lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I've never wanted to be anyone other than myself, what's your point?




That you are not qualified to look after me. You mod this section but you do not mod this section. I reject you, wolf.





Underworld Broker said:


> What's with all the blobs, lol





It means I am in a murderous mood, wench. Don't laugh out loud at it.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> That you are not qualified to look after me. You mod this section but you do not mod this section. I reject you, wolf.


I mean your rejection does nothing to me since I've still got the powers here.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> It means I am in a murderous mood, wench. Don't laugh out loud at it.



Lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I mean your rejection does nothing to me since I've still got the powers here.





Exactly as I thought. Same wolf? No...you are now just another damn dirty mod.





Mr. Waffles said:


> Lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 18, 2018)

Superman said:


>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> Exactly as I thought. Same wolf? No...you are now just another damn dirty mod.




That opinion only matters from people who talk to me on the daily.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> It means I am in a murderous mood, wench. Don't laugh out loud at it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 18, 2018)

@Underworld Broker Fühlst dich besser?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Underworld Broker Fühlst dich besser?



Ja

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> That opinion only matters from people who talk to me on the daily.



 Ok. Sorry for bothering you.



Mr. Waffles said:


>





Underworld Broker said:


>


----------



## Aries (Mar 18, 2018)

Stelios said:


> You have a real life you are not good for the job



Ill be there in spirit when im needed, all the qualifications needed with the occasional wag my finger at you guys in disapproval


----------



## Aries (Mar 18, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Instead of making you a mod, they should just move it to the trash heap.
> Same thing, just less effort.



Even thats too much effort for them


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 18, 2018)

Aries said:


> Even thats too much effort for them



Oh trust me, I can already think of 1 admin who wouldn't mind the slightest lol.

(just to be clear, modding you is a horrible thing cause you too friendly, not cause trolling)

(well trolling too I suppose)


----------



## Aries (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 18, 2018)

Superman said:


>


----------



## Stelios (Mar 18, 2018)

Dragonball in a nutshell


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Magic (Mar 18, 2018)

I'm in love with the sound of acoustic guitar right now.

When you can hear it layered in with other complimenting instruments. A nice tapestry of sound forms, uplifting the spirit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>





Underworld Broker said:


>




You think I fear this father/daughter combo?




RemChu said:


> I'm in love with the sound of acoustic guitar right now.
> 
> When you can hear it layered in with other complimenting instruments. A nice tapestry of sound forms, uplifting the spirit.



 You will get over it. I never liked it though. Works only so much.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> You think I fear this father/daughter combo?



You better do


----------



## Magic (Mar 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> You think I fear this father/daughter combo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No. I started playing acoustic years ago, always pref. elec, but now finding acoustic ver of songs and some acoustic mixed with other stuff is supah nice.

But you have to listen for it imo, that plucky string sound....


iono maybe it will pass,
like all my loves b4 it.


----------



## Magic (Mar 18, 2018)

acoustic always more calming. Pleasant.

Elec is well, electric, exciting.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> You think I fear this father/daughter combo?





Underworld Broker said:


> You better do



What UB said.


----------



## Magic (Mar 18, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Oh trust me, I can already think of 1 admin who wouldn't mind the slightest lol.
> 
> (just to be clear, modding you is a horrible thing cause you too friendly, not cause trolling)
> 
> (well trolling too I suppose)


Aphrodite is friendly.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 18, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Aphrodite is friendly.



> admin
> mentions non-admin

Okay then...


----------



## Magic (Mar 18, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > admin
> > mentions non-admin
> 
> Okay then...



Uh, i wasnt aware/ care very little


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 18, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Uh, i wasnt aware/ care very little



You cared enough to respond. 

@Superman


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 18, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles, why is Dr. White banned?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Mr. Waffles, why is Dr. White banned?



Fuck if I know, but best guess would be flaming or something like that.
Can't say I've cared enough to wonder lol.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 18, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Fuck if I know, but best guess would be flaming or something like that.
> Can't say I've cared enough to wonder lol.



You're in every thread at every time. I assumed you knew. Flaming is my guess, too.


----------



## Aries (Mar 18, 2018)

*Console Wars *I: *Nintendo* vs *Sega*

_Mafia Exclusive Abilities_​1: *GodFather*-Leader of the Mafia, Immune to lie detection/investigation abilities. (Assigns Mafia Hierarchy abilities to Team.) Aswell as selecting who does the faction kill
2: *UnderBoss*-Becomes GodFather after GodFather death. Can send in actions for GodFather. Bulletproof till he becomes GodFather
3: *Consigliere*-Immune to lie detection
4: *Caporegime*-Can give Mafia one shot doctor protection or investigation ability
5: *Soldier*-Can Janitor 1 role


*Nintendo Mafia Roles*

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Bowser*
(Fire Ball)
-Blue Fire Ball
(Giga Bowser)
(Kamek)
(ShockWave Stomp)
(Spinning Shell)
(Flying Clown Car)
-Big Steelies
-Mecha Koopas
(Fake Bowser)

*King K. Rool*
(Crown Throw)
(Fake Defeat)
(Blunderbuss Status inflicting Mist)
-Freeze
-Slow
-Disorient
(KAOS)
(Krusha Uppercut)

*Ridley*
(Consumption)
(Tail Stab)
(Space Pirates)
-Kraid
-Phantoon
-Draygon

*Andross*
(Star Wolf)
- Wolf O'Donnel
-Leon Powalski
-Panther Caroso
-Pigma Dengar
(Telepathy)
(Mind Control)
(Probe Gloves)
(Space Warp)

*The 4 Masked Beasts*
(Odolwa)
(Goht)
(Gyorg)
(Twinmold)
(The Moon)







*Sega Mafia Roles*

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Dr. Eggman/Dr. Wily*
(Death Egg Robot)
(Wily Fortress)
(Egg Mobile)
(Chaos/Yellow Devil)
(Item Steal)
(Badnik/Robots)
(Dr. Wily)

*Metal Sonic*
_(Imposter Sonic)_
_(Power Replication)_

*Original Robot Masters*
(Cut Man)
(Guts Man)
(Ice Man)
(Bomb Man)
(Fire Man)
(Elec Man)

*EggRobo*
(Heavy King)
(Heavy Gunner)
(Heavy Shinobi)
(Heavy Magician)
(Heavy Rider)

*Robot Masters #2*
(Air Man)
(Flash Man)
(Quick Man)
(Gemini Man)
(Snake Man)
(Shadow Man)


----------



## Aries (Mar 18, 2018)

Yes im basing my sega mafia on Sonic/Megaman archie comics cross over. Fits well the the theme got going for each mafia.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> You better do





Mr. Waffles said:


> What UB said.
















RemChu said:


> No. I started playing acoustic years ago, always pref. elec, but now finding acoustic ver of songs and some acoustic mixed with other stuff is supah nice.
> 
> But you have to listen for it imo, that plucky string sound....
> 
> ...



 So then now it is your job to love this one.....for as long as you want for I would never demand anything from you. Always go with relaxing.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> So then now it is your job to love this one.....for as long as you want for I would never demand anything from you. Always go with relaxing.



you gonna open that god damn steam or what?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2018)

Stelios said:


> you gonna open that god damn steam or what?



Can I get home please!?. I worked 10 god damn bours.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> Can I get home please!?. I worked 10 god damn bours.



what's your timezone?
it's 00:12 here


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 18, 2018)

Stelios said:


> what's your timezone?
> it's 00:12 here



It's somewhere around 3pm for him.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2018)

Stelios said:


> what's your timezone?
> it's 00:12 here



4:21 pm now....and I am almost home.


----------



## Aries (Mar 18, 2018)

Decided to implement a new items mechanics for the console wars game.Ive created a custom Board Game that players will play implementing the dice roll mechanic.

2 types of items will be in the game. Mario Items and Chaos Emeralds. Mario items can only be obtained by landing first in the World end block. If you pass it you will enter the next world without obtaining the item. Chaos Emeralds can only be obtained by landing on a color block. First 4 who do land on it will compete in a game for the Chaos Emerald.

World 1: *Grassland*(Green Chaos Emerald)

World 2: *Dessert Land*(Yellow Chaos Emerald)
*Spoiler*: __ 







World 3: *Water Land*(Blue Chaos Emerald)

*Spoiler*: __ 








World 4: *Ice Land*(Purple Chaos Emerald)

*Spoiler*: __ 








World 5: *Sky Land*(Grey Chaos Emerald)

*Spoiler*: __ 









World-6: *Dark Land*(Red Chaos Emerald)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Special Blocks: 

-*Green Mushroom Block*-extra dice roll
-*Toad House Block*-One per World(Player chooses 1 of the 3 items) *Chaos Emerald*,Poison Mushroom, Fake Box, ???,???,???
-*Color* *Blocks*: Sends you to bonus stage for chance to obtain Chaos Emerald
_____________________________________
*Nintendo Mafia Hazard Blocks*: Benifets Nintendo Mafia/no effect on them


-Hammer Bro Block: ???
-Blooper Block: ???
-Lakitu Block: ???
-Piranha Plant Block: ???
-Kamek Block: ???
______________________________________
*Sega Mafia Hazard Blocks*: Benifets Sega Mafia/no effect on them


-Classic Eggman Block:???
-Wood Man Block: ???
-Heat Man Block: ???
-Bomb Man Block: ???
-Dr. Wily Block: ???
______________________________________
Town/Indie _Hazard Blocks_: Benifets town/Indie/no effect on them


-Ocarina of Time Link Block: Dice Reroll
-Metal Mushroom Block: ???
-Ivysour Block: ???
-Squirtle Block: ???
______________________________________
Hazard Blocks: effects everyone

-*Metroid Block*: Blocks you for 1 turn
-*Protoman Block*-Block a player for 1 turn
-Shadow the Hedgehog Block: With Chaos Emerald: Gain Chaos Control one shot/ Without Chaos Emerald: Can try to steal Chaos Emerald
-Dark Link Block- Instant Death

Reactions: Creative 2


----------



## Magic (Mar 18, 2018)

Supes


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Supes




You lynch me in Plat's game and dare bare your fangs at me, Remchu?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> You lynch me in Plat's game and dare bare your fangs at me, Remchu?



I didn't lynch you, which means you now adore me, yes?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> You lynch me in Plat's game and dare bare your fangs at me, Remchu?



Mistakes were made.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 18, 2018)

Ohh, dead scum already in the Clash of hosts 2. 

Whoever did that kill, good instincts. ;o


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 18, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I didn't lynch you, which means you now adore me, yes?



of cour-






RemChu said:


> Mistakes were made.




I aim to correct that with all of you

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2018)

Crugyr said:


>





 Let us all laugh at his pain!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> of cour-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't aim from the grave.


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> Let us all laugh at his pain!


Rude

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 18, 2018)

@Superman you little bitch I saw that backhand rep point comment.

I accept


----------



## Magic (Mar 18, 2018)

Someone tell Supreme Kage to check here for me.
Is he town or indie in clash of hosts?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 18, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Someone tell Supreme Kage to check here for me.
> Is he town or indie in clash of hosts?



Aren't you in that game?


----------



## Magic (Mar 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Aren't you in that game?


Maybe I am, maybe I'm not.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 18, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Maybe I am, maybe I'm not.



@SupremeKage come tell everyone in this chat your role. Rem wants to know.


----------



## Magic (Mar 18, 2018)

He is not allowed to talk about the game outside the thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

Water u guys doin


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

I am above the law.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Mar 19, 2018)

*Console Wars* I: *Prologue*

_The story starts off with 3 friends  named Vasto(Id), Aries(Ego) and Platinum(Super Ego) inside a abandoned Gamestop Building searching for the legendary unreleased console. It was a urban legend in the game community, Some say the console was so powerful it could run every game ever made, Out of fear such a console could run them out of buisness Nintendo, Sony and Microsoft banded together to stop the release of the console, locking it away never to see the light of day again...

It began slowly influencing the 7 employees. White Wolf, Remchu, Zatch, Mr. Waffles, WAD, DDL, Avalon. It wouldnt take long before they would give in to temptation and commit to these sins that would lead to their demise...Would these 3 friends meet the same end? Or would they overcome temptation? The 3 friends had no money to afford the current gen consoles, they hoped finding this legendary console would allow them to keep up with the trends.

Things get heated when they each reveal different consoles as their favorite. They had assumed they all wanted to play games from the same console. Vasto chooses Nintendo calling it the best  console. It has the best gameplay thus the most fun. Aries & Vasto laugh at Vasto. Calling it the most kiddy console. Aries says whats the point of great gameplay if it doesnt have a great storyline? Aries chooses Playstation.  It should be a cinematic expirence! One where you should dwell more into the storyline then the gameplay. Platinum chuckles saying whats the point of a cinematic expirence if you cant share it with friends? Platinum chooses Xbox. It should be a online Multiplayer expirence! One where you should dwell into playing with your peers for competitively over storyline! Vasto sighs...whats the point of the online multiplayer experience if the gameplay isnt fun? As they continued to bicker they were being watched on a monitor by someone... Or something...

They continued their journey, Vasto ended up finding a Mario and Sonic amiibo. He was a collector of all things retro, he still had a SNES and Sega Genesis in his house. This would go well on top of my N64 and Sega Saturn he thought. As he turned around to show his friends he noticed how little they cared with Aries playing in his handheld console and Platinum on his Microsoft Windows laptop looking for a map of the building. As Vasto trodded along he noticed something that shook him, calling the others to check it out...

The rotting dead body of Avalon with money sticking out of his body. And coins slowly falling from his eye sockets. The Sin of Greed... Vasto began to hold the Mario and Sonic amiibos tightly in one hand and the other hand began to shake uncontrollably...._​_-----------------------------------------------------------------
The Scene shifts to the universe of Nintendo where in the deepest void of Space a (Master)Hand appears... In the Sega Universe a planet is destroyed, from the ashes a (Crazy) Hand appears. Filled with nothing but hate and spite it begins shaking uncontrollably. The (Master) Hand begins calling out to its counterpart and they soon begin their plan to merge both universes together in a attempt to Conquer them both..._

*Prologue End*​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Platinum (Mar 19, 2018)

Vasto playing those games for kids

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

> _The rotting dead body of Avalon with money sticking out of his body. And coins slowly falling from his eye sockets. _

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 19, 2018)

Well that does it I can not read games for shit anymore going by your game @Platinum .

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Platinum (Mar 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> Well that does it I can not read games for shit anymore going by your game @Platinum .



I felt you did pretty well in my game actually.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 19, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I felt you did pretty well in my game actually.



Clearly I didn't. I was way off on that whole thing. Guess I won't be murdering a bunch of people from that game.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I felt you did pretty well in my game actually.



But I was the MVP.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


>



You 7 all die ironic deaths fitting each sin theme. I just chose the 7 top contributors for this storyline. Plat and I will be dwelling more into your backstories and including other members of the community for this epic tell.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Aries said:


> You 7 all die ironic deaths fitting each sin theme. I just chose the 7 top contributors for this storyline. Plat and I will be dwelling more into your backstories and including other members of the community for this epic tell.


I look forward to finding out which sin I am.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I look forward to finding out which sin I am.



The... sin... of... greed....


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

I dunno, Ava. If the money sticking out of your body wasn't a clue enough, maybe the sentence 



Aries said:


> _
> The Sin of Greed._​



Gave it away.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

> _The Sin of Greed... Vasto began to hold the Mario and Sonic amiibos tightly in one hand and the other hand began to shake uncontrollably...._



@Benedict Cumberzatch 

why did vasto call himself greed then

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Mar 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> Clearly I didn't. I was way off on that whole thing. Guess I won't be murdering a bunch of people from that game.



I mean, its a low scum format, so that's to be expected. The method might not always produce results, but I thought your method of playing the game was pretty optimal for you.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

zatch rated my post funny and idk how to interpret that

is he saying im wrong? or hes wrong


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> zatch rated my post funny and idk how to interpret that
> 
> is he saying im wrong? or hes wrong



"You 7 all die ironic deaths fitting each sin theme"

You died with money sticking out of your body and the sin of greed was the next sentence. you died sin of greed. sin is your sin. EMBRACE IT


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> "You 7 all die ironic deaths fitting each sin theme"
> 
> You died with money sticking out of your body and the sin of greed was the next sentence. you died sin of greed. sin is your sin. EMBRACE IT


okay but what vasto sentence?

did he mess up?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

its 3 am

i have to be up at 7 am

why am i discussing english 

goodnight

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Platinum (Mar 19, 2018)

Vasto, I just want you to know that you are loved.

Loved by me - loved by everyone here

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Now before you go to sleep, you can guess what the other six will die of.

Waffles will be gluttony.
ww is lust
wad is wrath
rem is pride
i can be envy
ddl is sloth


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Now before you go to sleep, you can guess what the other six will die of.
> 
> Waffles will be gluttony.
> ww is lust
> ...



Wad has a lot of pride in my opinion

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

i can see WW or rem being lust

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Wad has a lot of pride in my opinion



I don't think the seven of us are a good range of the 7 deadly sins, tbh. some of us are too pure

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

I will never forget Rem telling you to leave your work cubicle to go masturbate

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I don't think the seven of us are a good range of the 7 deadly sins, tbh. some of us are too pure


nighty is gonna waste hours writing an essay to me and i wont read it cuz ill be asleep

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> nighty is gonna waste hours writing an essay to me and i wont read it cuz ill be asleep



She'll probably post it all over and invite all the people who've read the books to give their opinion so you wake up with the battle lost


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> She'll probably post it all over and invite all the people who've read the books to give their opinion so you wake up with the battle lost


why would she do that? shes not like that


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> why would she do that? shes not like that



because it's her trap to make you read her essay if everyone is saying you already lost. you will be motivated to fight back.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2018)

RemChu is gonna be Lust imo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

this canti vs. jj is gold

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> RemChu is gonna be Lust imo



oh hai chloe didn't see you there


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> because it's her trap to make you read her essay if everyone is saying you already lost. you will be motivated to fight back.


i will beat the shit out of her, doesnt matter how many OBD guys whiteknight her

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch 

how am i a greedy person


----------



## poutanko (Mar 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Mistakes were made.


Same

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> @Benedict Cumberzatch
> 
> how am i a greedy person



That's why I said yours didn't fit. Yours wouldn't be greed, yeah.


----------



## Aries (Mar 19, 2018)

Their will be a unique final mechanic plan on revealing later today or tuesday known as the Final Boss Mechanic who storyline wise and gameplay will be the main antagonists each representing the 3 friends. 

Master Hand/Crazy Hand-Vasto
Next Game will be Platinums story but ive foreshadowed the next antagonist with Microsoft Windows PC. Cortana-Platinum.

We will also include the 7 virtues in the Console Wars epic

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> That's why I said yours didn't fit. Yours wouldn't be greed, yeah.


what am i then? stop teasing me, you're not my girlfriend.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> what am i then? stop teasing me, you're not my girlfriend.



I dunno. If someone insults you unprovoked, you can be pretty wrathful.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> oh hai chloe didn't see you there

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I dunno. If someone insults you unprovoked, you can be pretty wrathful.


I'm as friendly as a kitten, I don't get into fights

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> That's why I said yours didn't fit. Yours wouldn't be greed, yeah.



Lmao, he's greed or pride

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Lmao, he's greed or pride



You know him best, so there you go. Aries got it right. Greed it is.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Lmao, he's greed or pride


how dare you expose me? 

couch

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I dunno. If someone insults you unprovoked, you can be pretty wrathful.


Never see Ava being so mad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Never see Ava being so mad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Never see Ava being so mad



As Ava says, a Lannister always repays his debts.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> how dare you expose me?
> 
> couch



I was joking

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

I have no idea what you guys are talking about, I am as innocent as a kitten

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> As Ava says, a Lannister always repays his debts.


Ava's running away from paying his debts is easier to imagine actually

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I have no idea what you guys are talking about, I am as innocent as a kitten



Yeah, to be honest, I can't think of a single time Ava's ever instigated a fight.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

both me and shizune haven't fought with anyone in months now that i think about it


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

> 3:35 am

> have to wake up at 7:00 am

I blame UB

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> > 3:35 am
> 
> > have to wake up at 7:00 am
> 
> I blame UB

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

nice avatar

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> nice avatar



ikr, it's great~

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch 

Nighty the Mighty was last seen:

Viewing thread , 34 minutes ago

shes really writing an essay

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> @Benedict Cumberzatch
> 
> Nighty the Mighty was last seen:
> 
> ...



I'd read it if I had any idea about the universe


----------



## Stelios (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 19, 2018)

Yo

How did Dr. White get banned?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

I’m not a sin I’m a virtue

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Yo
> 
> How did Dr. White get banned?



If I had to guess...he was being too toxic.

He’s probably the most in our community these days.

Mah boy.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> If I had to guess...he was being too toxic.
> 
> He’s probably the most in our community these days.
> 
> Mah boy.



He’s going through some life changes for sure


----------



## Stelios (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> I’m not a sin I’m a virtue

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 19, 2018)

This cat emoticon is low key calling people ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Damn Dr. White got banned?

RIP bro, hope you return soon


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I'm as friendly as a kitten, I don't get into fights


You're a pussy!


----------



## Aries (Mar 19, 2018)

Dr. White got banned to BALANCE his life out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> You're a pussy!


hey suba how are you


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> hey suba how are you


Good
Had a nice weekend with my bro in laws and fiance.
Almost killed them on a hike 
hbu?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Mar 19, 2018)

I may or may not edit out the 7 sins to new people since i just chose the 7 top contributors. Since Sins and Virtues are the theme for these games might aswell be specific on whos who


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Good
> Had a nice weekend with my bro in laws and fiance.
> Almost killed them on a hike
> hbu?


im alright, working on an assignment due in 12 hours

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> im alright, working on an assignment due in 12 hours


Good luck

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

Sins and Virtues was one of my best mafia games.

Until.

You know.


----------



## Viole (Mar 19, 2018)

>lust

GTFO you fake thirsters 

You will never beat mine and my harem

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm curious to find out what specific post got Dr. White banned, I'm about to go searching in his post history.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

hmm, checked his most recent posts and I don't see anything bad

whatever he posted must have been deleted?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

looks like he's unbanned now 

whats going on


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 19, 2018)

@Dr. White explain


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> looks like he's unbanned now
> 
> whats going on


it was short


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 19, 2018)

@Aries yes Ava is a virtue. You should definitely retcon him and make viole greed.



Viole1369 said:


> >lust
> 
> GTFO you fake thirsters
> 
> You will never beat mine and my harem



 The only good thing you have done was introduce @Underworld Broker ,@poutanko ,@Mojito ,and @Baba you scum lord. Remind me to murder you the next game I see you in!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> it was short



Was it over the comments in Jihadfia?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> Was it over the comments in Jihadfia?



link plx


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> it was short


Speculation time:

@Dr. White was posting in the OBD and someone quoted him insulting him, he replied and laid the smack down on said person and got banned. 




How close am I?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> Was it over the comments in Jihadfia?


nah, not mafia section related


----------



## Baba (Mar 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Aries yes Ava is a virtue. You should definitely retcon him and make viole greed.
> 
> 
> 
> The only good thing you have done was introduce @Underworld Broker ,@poutanko ,@Mojito ,and @Baba you scum lord. Remind me to murder you the next game I see you in!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> Was it over the comments in Jihadfia?


flaming is allowed in mafia games, can't be because of the mafia section 

it has to be the OBD


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Aries yes Ava is a virtue. You should definitely retcon him and make viole greed.
> 
> 
> 
> The only good thing you have done was introduce @Underworld Broker ,@poutanko ,@Mojito ,and @Baba you scum lord. Remind me to murder you the next game I see you in!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> flaming is allowed in mafia games, can't be because of the mafia section


''allowed'' is a very loose  term,_ it's allowed in a gameplay sense_, but post-game and flaming simply for the sake of flaming to obscene lengths isn't allowed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Mar 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Aries yes Ava is a virtue. You should definitely retcon him and make viole greed.
> 
> 
> 
> The only good thing you have done was introduce @Underworld Broker ,@poutanko ,@Mojito ,and @Baba you scum lord. Remind me to murder you the next game I see you in!


>mojito
>Good


Boi, I see you have gone full tard these days

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> ''allowed'' is a very loose  term,_ it's allowed in a gameplay sense_, but post-game and flaming simply for the sake of flaming to obscene lengths isn't allowed.


Noted


----------



## Viole (Mar 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> ''allowed'' is a very loose  term,_ it's allowed in a gameplay sense_, but post-game and flaming simply for the sake of flaming to obscene lengths isn't allowed.


Suck a dick


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> flaming is allowed in mafia games, can't be because of the mafia section
> 
> it has to be the OBD



blah blah blah flaming isn’t ‘allowed’ but the rules around it are more ‘relaxed’ etc yadda yadda i gargle cum like mouthwash 

-staff stance on mafia & flaming


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

HOLY SHIT NINJA’D AND I WAS DEAD ON


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

oh my god


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> Suck a dick


you wish


MAD said:


> i gargle cum like mouthwash


kinda TMI


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

anyways, im glad dr white is back

dude is one of the coolest members in this section


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> kinda TMI



if i was broki or Trin u wouldn’t be saying that


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> if i was broki or Trin u wouldn’t be saying that


It'd be still weird even from them


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

it would be funny if it was an obd ban

because that would mean iwandesu would be responsible

iwan banning the other host so he can take full control of the game

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> It'd be still weird even from them



weird from Broki, perhaps
i would expect Trin to say something like that cuz she’s lolrandomxd

still perception of aberrant behavior or not this is still not a dispute that u would TMI them


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> anyways, im glad dr white is back
> 
> dude is one of the coolest members in this section


And yet he never came here to explain his ban


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> And yet he never came here to explain his ban


he just got unbanned and he's not even online


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> link plx



just ISO dr. white in my game
homeboy was wylin’


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> he just got unbanned and he's not even online


NO EXCUSE!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> it would be funny if it was an obd ban
> 
> because that would mean iwandesu would be responsible
> 
> iwan banning the other host so he can take full control of the game


I've missed your tinfoiling, we should play a game together soon

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I've missed your tinfoiling, we should play a game together soon



if you really wanna lose that badly, then sure


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> if you really wanna lose that badly, then sure


I don't mind

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I don't mind


how is your day so far?


----------



## Viole (Mar 19, 2018)

Broki a hoe tho

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> how is your day so far?


p gud 
had to go out earlier while it was snowing down my throat so just chillin now
hbu, not doing your assignment?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> p gud
> had to go out earlier while it was snowing down my throat so just chillin now
> hbu, not doing your assignment?


thought that said sore throat for a second 

glad ur day is going well

and nope I haven't started it yet 

i still got 11 and a half hours though

then I plan on doing the stuff rina asked for on her homepage like I promised

then watching boruto ep 3 and posting a review for that like i promised the NL guys

then going to sleep


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> thought that said sore throat for a second


not too far off tbh   


Avalon said:


> and nope I haven't started it yet
> 
> i still got 11 and a half hours though


5hrs later ''...o shit...' 



Avalon said:


> then I plan on doing the stuff rina asked for on her homepage like I promised


gud luck 
it sounds like a chore and a half and I've been triple cucked by xiammes before

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> The only good thing you have done was introduce @Underworld Broker ,@poutanko ,@Mojito ,and @Baba you scum lord. Remind me to murder you the next game I see you in!





It was @Crugyr  who brought me here, I dragged Viole

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> It was @Crugyr who brought me here


Actually, same

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

So basically...

Viole is useless.

Redundant info.


----------



## Avito (Mar 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> The only good thing you have done was introduce @Underworld Broker ,@poutanko ,@Mojito ,and @Baba you scum lord. Remind me to murder you the next game I see you in!


i don't remember who brought me here technically i m the oldest OJer

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 19, 2018)

Mojito said:


> i don't remember who brought me here technically i m the oldest OJer


No life


----------



## Avito (Mar 19, 2018)

Baba said:


> No life


true that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2018)

@Superman btw. we should team up and murder him together


----------



## dunya (Mar 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> ''allowed'' is a very loose  term,_ it's allowed in a gameplay sense_, but post-game and flaming simply for the sake of flaming to obscene lengths isn't allowed.


I kicked your scummy ass once, I'll do it again.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 19, 2018)

Mojito said:


> true that


btw, @RuffRuff is the oldest OJer


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

dunya said:


> I kicked your scummy ass once, I'll do it again.


Can't wait <3


----------



## Avito (Mar 19, 2018)

Baba said:


> btw, @RuffRuff is the oldest OJer


Oh yeah but he wasn't mentioned so didn't even thought of him will stating that


----------



## dunya (Mar 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Can't wait <3


oh, I was expecting a warning or ban. How crude do I have to get ;p


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

dunya said:


> oh, I was expecting a warning or ban. How crude do I have to get ;p



change ur gender away from female
simple

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 19, 2018)

a sex change seems like excessive measures to get banned on a forum tbh

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

dunya said:


> oh, I was expecting a warning or ban. How crude do I have to get ;p


Don't tempt me

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Don't tempt me


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 19, 2018)

WW means business.

2017 had the most flamewars I've ever seen in this convo thread.

Then new year started and WW was modded.

First thing he does is ban Ava and Wad. Since then we have lived an era of peace and enlightment.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

dunya said:


> a sex change seems like excessive measures to get banned on a forum tbh



yeah especially to the inferior one

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Then new year started and WW was modded.


I wasn't modded in 2018  
Though I might've taken over this section in 2018 can't say I remember lol


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 19, 2018)

Yea I brought Oj here, sorry nf

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> WW means business.
> 
> 2017 had the most flamewars I've ever seen in this convo thread.
> 
> ...



smh u would think ur a statistician not an engy
we have also had the most inactive winter-spring season EVER 
less ppl = less drama
BOOM

Reactions: Useful 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I wasn't modded in 2018
> Though I might've taken over this section in 2018 can't say I remember lol



It's not like other sections matter imo.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Yea I brought Oj here, sorry nf


I lol'd at the 'we want NF emotes' thread tho on OJ

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Yea I brought Oj here, sorry nf



I actually prefer the OJ players over the last few years of NF players, LUL

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> we have also had the most inactive winter-spring season EVER



You weren't here in 2014/15;


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You weren't here in 2014/15;



wasn’t i
i know ive missed a few years between 2010 and now but hmm
time to go back and check


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I lol'd at the 'we want NF emotes' thread tho on OJ



There's a thread a like that?  lol


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> wasn’t i
> i know ive missed a few years between 2010 and now but hmm
> time to go back and check



It was a barren wasteland.

I think the only game we got in the first two months was a Teletubbies generic by AM.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 19, 2018)

2015/16 was pretty horrible too iirc.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> There's a thread a like that?  lol


rep'd you link, you'll see what I mean

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> rep'd you link, you'll see what I mean


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


>


''you wanna go ''

If I didn't know Ava's account name would think it's him

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Baba (Mar 19, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Yea I brought Oj here, sorry nf


I just wanted Senpai to notice me

Reactions: Ningen 2


----------



## dunya (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> yeah especially to the inferior one


men, so misguided and misinformed and silly.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> There's a thread a like that?  lol


Share!
There are some emotes I wanna propose


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

What if I were to tell you all I have infiltrated OJ mafia for a while now 

I was supposed to also be incognito on Viole’s forum but he’s a fucking terrible sadmin and I wasn’t able to confirm my account so I needed him to manually do it so he told everyone who I was.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

dunya said:


> men, so misguided and misinformed and silly.



i know 
hence why we are inferior 
i mean
we literally are mutations of women, genetically


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Share!
> There are some emotes I wanna propose



Rep'd you the link to the thread

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 19, 2018)

seriously tho, women have periods and give birth so yo


MAD said:


> i know
> hence why we are inferior
> i mean
> we literally are mutations of women, genetically


I mean, we have boobs. ya'll don't. who's inferior now, bitch? 

wait what

you calling men inferior? 

oh.

ok...

I kinda wanted to fight someone but we seem to be on the same page.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

Baba said:


> KawaiiKidd?


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Rep'd you the link to the thread


Yaaaaay thank you!


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

oh god baba


----------



## Viole (Mar 19, 2018)

@MAD not my fault Xenforo considers you a spambot


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

dunya said:


> seriously tho, women have periods and give birth so yo
> 
> I mean, we have boobs. ya'll don't. who's inferior now, bitch?
> 
> ...



ya that’s why i said u would be changing to the inferior sex





Baba said:


> KawaiiKidd?



I won’t confirm or deny who I am, but I am curious why you think I’m him.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> @MAD not my fault Xenforo considers you a spambot


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> ''you wanna go ''
> 
> If I didn't know Ava's account name would think it's him


u cant make a comment like this and not link me to the thread


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> u cant make a comment like this and not link me to the thread


there you go


----------



## Baba (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> I won’t confirm or deny who I am, but I am curious why you think I’m him.


I know he is from NF 

I have already narrowed you down to 2 people. One being Kawaiikid and another one I'm not naming


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

Why doesn’t Ava play mafia on OJ?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

if wad named himself kawaii anything I'll pmsl 

tbh tbf


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> there you go


indra has got to be a tmf member, he made one post with 3 tmf exclusive emotes


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

Baba said:


> I know he is from NF
> 
> I have already narrowed you down to 2 people. One being Kawaiikid and another one I'm not naming



So you’re more confident in me being the former. 

Did he say he was from NF? I don’t remember reading that.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> Why doesn’t Ava play mafia on OJ?


i will play in the next game you play


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> indra has got to be a tmf member, he made one post with 3 tmf exclusive emotes


yea he's everywhere apparently

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2018)

Kawaiikid sounds like smth Wad would use tbh


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> i will play in the next game you play



But I would help give away who I am.


----------



## Avito (Mar 19, 2018)

Wait mad is on OJ too


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> But I would help give away who I am.


d-do you know who i am on OJ?


----------



## Avito (Mar 19, 2018)

Anyway who is this kawaii dude he is actually good in mafia


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Kawaiikid sounds like smth Wad would use tbh



It’s funny because KawaiiKid and Dracula are complete opposites. 

So unless you reconcile this belief by theorizing I could be literally anyone, it’s an empty generalization.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> d-do you know who i am on OJ?



Yes.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

> KawaiiKidd
>Kidd being from OP
> WAD hates OP


debunked


----------



## Baba (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> So you’re more confident in me being the former.
> 
> Did he say he was from NF? I don’t remember reading that.


Am I? 

No, he didn't.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> It’s funny because KawaiiKid and Dracula are complete opposites.
> 
> So unless you reconcile this belief by theorizing I could be literally anyone, it’s an empty generalization.



I should've used an emote, think my post came off as serious


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> Yes.


are you one of the 11 guys who slid in my PMs?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

Baba said:


> Am I?
> 
> No, he didn't.



You are! Or you would have dropped the second name; no reason to hide it.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

I have 3 OJ boyfriends so far

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

I have mastered the art of Sophie, now I am the catfish


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I should've used an emote, think my post came off as serious



Me too xD



Avalon said:


> are you one of the 11 guys who slid in my PMs?



I may adopt different personas on different forums (see: Super serious Dracula on MM) but I never act thirsty in any of them because that shit is


----------



## Baba (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> You are! Or you would have dropped the second name; no reason to hide it.


It starts with the letter U


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I have mastered the art of Sophie, now I am the catfish


*tempted to oust you on your profile as the crook and scoundrel you are*


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> Me too xD
> 
> 
> 
> I may adopt different personas on different forums (see: Super serious Dracula on MM) but I never act thirsty in any of them because that shit is


how did u know i was lelouch on MM btw?


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon you male or female? I noticed people using both pronouns when discussing with you lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> *tempted to oust you on your profile as the crook and scoundrel you are*


that will start world war 3, please dont 

i am currently in the honeymoon phase with all 3 of them


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Avalon you male or female? I noticed people using both pronouns when discussing with you lmao


female of course

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

Baba said:


> It starts with the letter U



Interesting.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> that will start world war 3, please dont
> 
> i am currently in the honeymoon phase with all 3 of them


You know, I'd love to see WW3 on OJ of all places, the Luke drama was entertaining in itself


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Avalon you male or female? I noticed people using both pronouns when discussing with you lmao



Avalon is underage fyi

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> how did u know i was lelouch on MM btw?



Cuz I’m very smart 
U wouldn’t know tho
Cuz like every really smart guy 
I pretend to be really stupid 
It’s like rich ppl who walk into car dealerships in rags to test the car salesperson

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Avalon is underage fyi


that didn't stop you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> Interesting.


You know who I'm talking about, right?  

At least I know that guy is an experienced host and you are too


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You know, I'd love to see WW3 on OJ of all places, the Luke drama was entertaining in itself


i thought we agreed that drama is bad and we should always avoid it


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> that didn't stop you



I'm not into girls, sorry hun


----------



## Avito (Mar 19, 2018)

Baba said:


> It starts with the letter U


Udell
 really he sucks at mafia though


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Avalon is underage fyi


 Hmm so not legal yet. That could be a problem


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> i thought we agreed that drama is bad and we should always avoid it


on my home turf,  yes
other places where I can watch,  idc


----------



## Baba (Mar 19, 2018)

Mojito said:


> Udell
> really he sucks at mafia though


No
Although he is better than you

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Hmm so not legal yet. That could be a problem


age is just a number, if you wanna PM me and flirt then go ahead

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

Baba said:


> You know who I'm talking about, right?
> 
> At least I know that guy is an experienced host and you are too



I do.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm not into girls, sorry hun


uh huh, thats what they all say

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> on my home turf,  yes
> other places where I can watch,  idc


fair enough


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

Which reminds me I should take a break from hosting on NF during April

I’ve hosted a game every month so far in 2018


----------



## Avito (Mar 19, 2018)

Baba said:


> No
> Although he is better than you


This hurts my feeling


----------



## Baba (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> I do.


Play my upcoming game there


----------



## Viole (Mar 19, 2018)

@MAD 
>playing "mafia" at oj

kys tbh tbf


----------



## Baba (Mar 19, 2018)

Mojito said:


> This hurts my feeling


I was kidding.

He has potential though. He learned everything very fast. He has only played 3 games so far.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm probably hosting my game mid to late April


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> uh huh, thats what they all say



I'm telling you the truth though


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm telling you the truth though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2018)

I thought RemChu is hosting his crybaby game in April already, wouldn't that be too many games in a month


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

Baba said:


> Play my upcoming game there



I may or may not. Can’t confirm. 



Viole1369 said:


> @MAD
> >playing "mafia" at oj
> 
> kys tbh tbf



I’ll play anywhere where it’s not a laborious tryhard chore like MS. Even better if I get to noobstomp.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I thought RemChu is hosting his crybaby game in April already, wouldn't that be too many games in a month


mafia is like women, you can never have too much at the same time 


*Spoiler*: __ 



im j-just kidding i swear

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Ava keeps talking about hating drama, which leads me to believe he submitted his mod application and wants this mature revelation to be reflected when they scan his recent posts.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 19, 2018)

Baba said:


>





Avalon said:


>





Underworld Broker said:


> It was @Crugyr  who brought me here, I dragged Viole



 Then I apologize to ya and @Crugyr for giving them swamp bitch @Viole1369 any credit.



Underworld Broker said:


> @Superman btw. we should team up and murder him together



 You destroy his body and I will destroy his worthless soul.



Crugyr said:


> Yea I brought Oj here, sorry nf





dunya said:


> seriously tho, women have periods and give birth so yo
> 
> I mean, we have boobs. ya'll don't. who's inferior now, bitch?
> 
> ...



What the hell are you on dunya!? You are sounding like a crazy diva

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 19, 2018)

that reminds me my avatar was a gif and its not working

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 19, 2018)

@RemChu postpone your game to May


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Ava keeps talking about hating drama, which leads me to believe he submitted his mod application and wants this mature revelation to be reflected when they scan his recent posts.


i didnt submit anything 

my order list for today is

1) assignment

2) help rina

3) watch boruto

nothing else will be done until those first 3 are done 

and i should probably start number 1 now tbh the deadline is approaching

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Mojito said:


> that reminds me my avatar was a gif and its not working


do u want me to make u a gif avatar?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> You destroy his body


lewd


----------



## Baba (Mar 19, 2018)

Mojito said:


> that reminds me my avatar was a gif and its not working


it would be more than 1mb


----------



## Avito (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> do u want me to make u a gif avatar?


yes please


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2018)

Mojito said:


> that reminds me my avatar was a gif and its not working

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 19, 2018)

Baba said:


> it would be more than 1mb


hmm that could be the case i have to reduce its size than


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Mojito said:


> yes please


i need the girls name


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Who the hell is Rina?

Why are you wasting your time watching Boruto?

These are the


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> 3) watch boruto



Watch HxH instead

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Who the hell is Rina?
> 
> Why are you wasting your time watching Boruto?
> 
> These are the


ww's friend

and i promised the NL guys id watch

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Watch HxH instead

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> i need the girls name


oh she is some korean skank named gain and its from the song truth or dare i think


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

only mohit would ask me to make him a gif avatar but NOT tell me the name of the person

how do i make the avatar without a name

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

>watching boruto

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Mojito said:


> oh she is some korean skank named gain and its from the song truth or dare i think


okay, you are #4 on my list of todays jobs


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Watch HxH instead



There are plenty of better anime than Boruto, mhm... MHMMMM whatcha say


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Ava still hasn't watched Anohana. You know how much Ava would love Anohana.

UB, tell him to watch Anohana.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

it is not about whether boruto is good or not

it is about keeping the promise u made to an internet stranger

i told them i would watch episode 3 and write a review so i must do it


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> ww's friend



more trin's friend than mine, I'm just the silent backup if someone's incompetent


----------



## Avito (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> okay, you are #4 on my list of todays jobs


drop boruto and make me no 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> more trin's friend than mine, I'm just the silent backup if someone's incompetent


i just needed a name to say and yours was the first one that came to mind


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

alright logging off, i really gotta start this paper

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> more trin's friend than mine, I'm just the silent backup if someone's incompetent



Ahhh, is this the forum that you, Ava, Gina, Trin, and Reznor are staff on?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> i just needed a name to say and yours was the first one that came to mind


literally you could've said beta and it'd make more sense than me smh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashi (Mar 19, 2018)

Boruto is actually kind of ok

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Ava still hasn't watched Anohana. You know how much Ava would love Anohana.
> 
> UB, tell him to watch Anohana.



What's that animu


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Ahhh, is this the forum that you, Ava, Gina, Trin, and Reznor are staff on?


ye


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 19, 2018)

You know people are actually really thirsty on forums. I guarantee you change your gender to female and expect at least 5 PM's of guys asking you how your day was.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> it is not about whether boruto is good or not
> 
> it is about keeping the promise u made to an internet stranger
> 
> i told them i would watch episode 3 and write a review so i must do it



see i would believe that but
>Ditch King


----------



## Ashi (Mar 19, 2018)

Also sup Wolfman long time no see


----------



## Viole (Mar 19, 2018)

this whole thread rn

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> Why doesn’t Ava play mafia on OJ?


We already have mohit shut up waddle don’t give people ideas


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> What's that animu



UBBBBBB, you haven't watched it? Seriously go and watch it. You'll like it. Only eleven episodes, so ~23 each = not long at all. Everyone cries at the ending. DO ITTTT


----------



## dunya (Mar 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> What the hell are you on dunya!? You are sounding like a crazy diva


I am a diva.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> We already have mohit shut up waddle don’t give people ideas



Giving people ideas, especially bad ones, is my joie de vivre


----------



## Viole (Mar 19, 2018)

@Crugyr @Underworld Broker


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

Ashi said:


> Also sup Wolfman long time no see


nm shitpostin an the likes  
hbu 


dunya said:


> I am a diva.


I can see it


----------



## Platinum (Mar 19, 2018)

Vinland Saga is getting animated by the Attack on Titan studio .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 19, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> @Crugyr @Underworld Broker


Hey cutie


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> Giving people ideas, especially bad ones, is my joie de vivre


----------



## Viole (Mar 19, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Hey cutie


Sign up or shove a cactus with rotor razors up your arse


----------



## Baba (Mar 19, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Vinland Saga is getting animated by the Attack on Titan studio .


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> see i would believe that but
> >Ditch King


Seems like i am being called out

I will have the paper, rina task, boruto review and mohit's avatar all ready before i sleep tonight

Abd i will quote this post when they are all done


----------



## Avito (Mar 19, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> We already have mohit shut up waddle don’t give people ideas


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Also its been 3 months and i still havent gotten my mafia review wad


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> UBBBBBB, you haven't watched it? Seriously go and watch it. You'll like it. Only eleven episodes, so ~23 each = not long at all. Everyone cries at the ending. DO ITTTT



I'll check the first episode

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Also its been 3 months and i still havent gotten my mafia review wad



I joined the Jihad game as a martyr to get those reviews !

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'll check the first episode



You have to give it two or three episodes? I don't recall. JUST WATCH IT. Gina loves it. Felt loves it. you respect their taste


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

ya'll expect too much


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> @Crugyr @Underworld Broker



Coloring or mafia 

You can't have both

I'm on mafia break anyways, so ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Coloring or mafia
> 
> You can't have both
> 
> I'm on mafia break anyways, so ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2018)

@Avalon  don't rate me optimistic, I'm actually watching the first episode

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Seems like i am being called out
> 
> I will have the paper, rina task, boruto review and mohit's avatar all ready before i sleep tonight
> 
> Abd i will quote this post when they are all done



Will you also give me the 11 weeks of avatar dominance I am owed? 



Avalon said:


> Also its been 3 months and i still havent gotten my mafia review wad





Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I joined the Jihad game as a martyr to get those reviews !



soonTM


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> Will you also give me the 11 weeks of avatar dominance I am owed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what, if u agree to stop calling me ditch king, then we can start the 11 week avatar thing now


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> Will you also give me the 11 weeks of avatar dominance I am owed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In the time it has taken WAD the MAD LAD to write his reviews, the CB is now the Whole Nine Yards, 99% of the members who played in the game have quit, afg has become a mod, Trinity became an admin, Nighty is no longer staff, WW started Glee, UB got a headache, nine people had birthdays, fifteen mafia games were hosted, one person got pregnant, two ladies got their periods.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> In the time it has taken WAD the MAD LAD to write his reviews, the CB is now the Whole Nine Yards, 99% of the members who played in the game have quit, afg has become a mod, Trinity became an admin, Nighty is no longer staff, WW started Glee, UB got a headache, nine people had birthdays, fifteen mafia games were hosted, one person got pregnant, two ladies got their periods.


8/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> You know what, if u agree to stop calling me ditch king, then we can start te 11 week avatar thing now



Excellent. 

I’ll make you your avatar when I get home

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> In the time it has taken WAD the MAD LAD to write his reviews, the CB is now the Whole Nine Yards, 99% of the members who played in the game have quit, afg has become a mod, Trinity became an admin, Nighty is no longer staff, WW started Glee, UB got a headache, nine people had birthdays, fifteen mafia games were hosted, one person got pregnant, two ladies got their periods.



Patience is a virtue.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Will be waiting for u wad.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> Patience is a virtue.



I know. I saw D A R K.


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Vinland Saga is getting animated by the Attack on Titan studio .


Any trailer yet?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Inb4 the avatar says ditch king

And wad replies "you said i cant call u that, never said anything about an avatar "


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I know. I saw D A R K.



I didn’t 
The synopsis sounds like some modern tryhard Hansel & Gretel

Pass


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Inb4 the avatar says ditch king
> 
> And wad replies "you said i cant call u that, never said anything about an avatar "



It WAS tempting to get a picture of that construction equipment thing that’s actually called ‘Ditch King’ but nah. 

Don’t worry. Your avatar will definitely be a joke, but it’ll also be quality.

I like good things that are also funny.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ashi (Mar 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> nm shitpostin an the likes
> hbu


Currently obsessing over a pink puffball on LSD

Also going back to school after spring break


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

Ashi said:


> pink puffball on LSD


sounds like the virgin diaries


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

for a moment i thought tensa was casually admitting to tripping on acid but then i remembered its tensa


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You have to give it two or three episodes? I don't recall. JUST WATCH IT. Gina loves it. Felt loves it. you respect their taste



Okey, will check the other episodes too

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Any trailer yet?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

That's not what I meant.... ;x and I saw that.

meh.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 19, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Yea I brought Oj here, sorry nf



And for that we thank you. We have so many new people because of that.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Baba (Mar 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> That's not what I meant.... ;x and I saw that.
> 
> meh.


They just announced it today, that's all you'll get


----------



## Stelios (Mar 19, 2018)

Thought at some point I would like to know what OJ means


----------



## Baba (Mar 19, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Thought at some point I would like to know what OJ means


Oro Jackson


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Thought at some point I would like to know what OJ means



Oro Jackson


----------



## Stelios (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> What if I were to tell you all I have infiltrated OJ mafia for a while now
> 
> I was supposed to also be incognito on Viole’s forum but he’s a fucking terrible sadmin and I wasn’t able to confirm my account so I needed him to manually do it so he told everyone who I was.



>infiltrated
>cover blown

In same post

Like if this was mafia game we would lynch you for this post


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

Stelios said:


> >infiltrated
> >cover blown
> 
> In same post
> ...



m8 try to keep up
my cover was blown on Viole’s knockoff forum 
not OJ


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

@RemChu I think you're dope enough to wear this

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm a gaijin I wouldn't be caught dead in that.


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

That bottom coat is cool though ~_~

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> That bottom coat is cool though ~_~



That's what I mean. Some of the separates you could wear. Maybe not the whole outfit, but the pieces are nice.


----------



## Ashi (Mar 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> sounds like the virgin diaries


No I meant Kirby


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

I did just buy some uh tiger bead bracelets.


I'm pretty sure I would be looking to throw down wearing that shit.
Like
Ronin mindset.

ya
not good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

@MAD

is this one avatar i wear for 11 weeks?

or 11 different avatars that i each wear for 1 week?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2018)

About to watch the 3rd episode

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

wow these carrot cake hershey kisses taste exactly like spiced cream cheese frosting. mmmmm like eating from a tub


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> About to watch the 3rd episode



PREPARE TO CRY AT THE ENDING


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> PREPARE TO CRY AT THE ENDING


spoil me and I'll  gut your nipples and sell them as a turkish delicacy


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> spoil me and I'll  gut your nipples and sell them as a turkish delicacy



Why would I ever spoil the ending for Anohana? 

are you watching it right now? plus, the thing I knew going into the show was everyone saying, 'waahhhhh the ending so sad.' i think everyone goes into it knowing that


----------



## Aries (Mar 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Aries yes Ava is a virtue. You should definitely retcon him and make viole greed.



Which virtue


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Why would I ever spoil the ending for Anohana?
> 
> are you watching it right now? plus, the thing I knew going into the show was everyone saying, 'waahhhhh the ending so sad.' i think everyone goes into it knowing that


o thought you were talking about magicians nvm

I've seen anohana

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Aries said:


> Which virtue




*Faith* is belief in the right things (including the virtues!).
*Hope* is taking a positive future view, that good will prevail.
*Charity* is concern for, and active helping of, others.
*Fortitude* is never giving up.
*Justice* is being fair and equitable with others. 
*Prudence* is care of and moderation with money.
*Temperance* is moderation of needed things and abstinence from things which are not needed.
none of those describe ava.


----------



## Aries (Mar 19, 2018)

Keeping remchu as Lust tho

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> o thought you were talking about magicians nvm
> 
> I've seen anohana


OOOOOO you're going to watch the magicians? well, season one is a mixed bag. the last stretch of episodes is great, but at the beginning the show is still finding its feet. i think season 2 was great up until the mid finale, then second half was all right. season 3 has been the best one thus far. i don't know what happened, but it's been hella entertaining


----------



## Aries (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> *Faith* is belief in the right things (including the virtues!).
> *Hope* is taking a positive future view, that good will prevail.
> *Charity* is concern for, and active helping of, others.
> *Fortitude* is never giving up.
> ...



Scalper Avalon staying then

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

Pigusting.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> OOOOOO you're going to watch the magicians? well, season one is a mixed bag. the last stretch of episodes is great, but at the beginning the show is still finding its feet. i think season 2 was great up until the mid finale, then second half was all right. season 3 has been the best one thus far. i don't know what happened, but it's been hella entertaining


that sounds disheartening to hear


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> *Faith* is belief in the right things (including the virtues!).
> *Hope* is taking a positive future view, that good will prevail.
> *Charity* is concern for, and active helping of, others.
> *Fortitude* is never giving up.
> ...


these all fit me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> that sounds disheartening to hear



And yet somehow I'm still watching it. I'm probably a harsher critic than most. A lot of the people in the thread in the TV section have loved most of it, so whatever. maybe you'll like all of it. it's definitely charming. i think the target audience is depressed, disaffected young people who have given up hope. big demographic there. the show resonates.



Avalon said:


> these all fit me


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

This seven deadly sins and seven cardinal virtues talk is reminding me of...


@Aries


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> @MAD
> 
> is this one avatar i wear for 11 weeks?
> 
> or 11 different avatars that i each wear for 1 week?



Was thinking the former but if you prefer the latter because you have ADHD I can accommodate that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

i wonder if i can get a refund on the 21 art points


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> Was thinking the former but if you prefer the latter because you have ADHD I can accommodate that.


ill stick with the former

and pray that u pick your ivar gif avatar


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 19, 2018)

dunya said:


> I am a diva.



Not quite yet.



Aries said:


> Which virtue



Kindness


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> Kindness

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> PREPARE TO CRY AT THE ENDING





3 episodes are enough for today ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 19, 2018)

I think Zatch is the kindest user on here tbh, but Ava is up there.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> 3 episodes are enough for today ~



Do you like it so far?



dunya said:


> I think Zatch is the kindest user on here tbh, but Ava is up there.


----------



## dunya (Mar 19, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch holy shit watched Terrace House opening new doors.

Tsubasa and Shion ftw!!!!!!! Yuudai needs to get kicked off. Ami is like...me when I was her age tbh. She has a lot to learn.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Do you like it so far?



It's okey


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 19, 2018)

dunya said:


> I think Zatch is the kindest user on here tbh, but Ava is up there.



 People who use Primal Kyogre to wipe out my team are not good people.

@Benedict Cumberzatch


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

dunya said:


> @Benedict Cumberzatch holy shit watched Terrace House opening new doors.
> 
> Tsubasa and Shion ftw!!!!!!! Yuudai needs to get kicked off. Ami is like...me when I was her age tbh. She has a lot to learn.



You've already watched all eight episodes? lol, I'm taking it slow because the next eight will come out in may or something.

a lot of people think yuudai is high-functioning autistic. that first episode when he's saying 'i'm so excited' when snowboarder comes in... and the pandas... and the lack of knowing how to communicate with people. 

ami is an anomaly. she's so over it and doesn't like to show reaction for small talk, yet she was cursed to live in japan when they go gaga over every little thing and have to shout UMAI tasting food.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> It's okey



Yeah, I wonder how it'd hold up if I did a rewatch. Still think it'd make me cry at the end. I hope it gets you.



Superman said:


> People who use Primal Kyogre to wipe out my team are not good people.
> 
> @Benedict Cumberzatch



I'm too weak of a trainer to catch legendaries. so i don't know who you are referring to


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 19, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> Sign up or shove a cactus with rotor razors up your arse


Why the fuck is it wuxia, last time I played one of those I lost all 7 of my lives in one night

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You've already watched all eight episodes? lol, I'm taking it slow because the next eight will come out in may or something.
> 
> a lot of people think yuudai is high-functioning autistic. that first episode when he's saying 'i'm so excited' when snowboarder comes in... and the pandas... and the lack of knowing how to communicate with people.
> 
> ami is an anomaly. she's so over it and doesn't like to show reaction for small talk, yet she was cursed to live in japan when they go gaga over every little thing and have to shout UMAI tasting food.


nah I finished episode 4. 

actually yuudai might be autistic you're right. I thought the pandas were omg. he does this weird thing with his face. what episode are you on?

ami is nice, but she's a snob. also how can she not think Shion is hot as fuck?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I hope it gets you.



Probably  



Crugyr said:


> Why the fuck is it wuxia, last time I played one of those I lost all 7 of my lives in one night



I didn't lose a single life, feelsgoodman


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Probably
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't lose a single life, feelsgoodman


And I wasn’t turned into a stump

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

dunya said:


> nah I finished episode 4.
> 
> actually yuudai might be autistic you're right. I thought the pandas were omg. he does this weird thing with his face. what episode are you on?
> 
> ami is nice, but she's a snob. also how can she not think Shion is hot as fuck?



I'M ON FOUR TOO. just finished it a couple of hours ago OMG. when yuudai brings shion to the job interview. so CRINGE. FREMDSCHämen. 

lol ami saying han ar stilig enligt samhâllets definiton i lol'd


----------



## dunya (Mar 19, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch have you watched good morning call? I watched season 1 before, got caught up in some american series and havent seen season 2 yet, but I love that shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

SHION 100% looks like Aizen. I swear. the glasses, the hair, everything. they are twins. the look he gives tsubasa when yuudai says, 'why not a communal bath' omg

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

dunya said:


> I think Zatch is the kindest user on here tbh, but Ava is up there.


So sweet mashallah sister dunya


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

dunya said:


> @Benedict Cumberzatch have you watched good morning call? I watched season 1 before, got caught up in some american series and havent seen season 2 yet, but I love that shit



There's a season two of that?! I was watching it in Japanese with japanese closed captioning for language practice but got a little blah'd from the clichés. I should finish it. I think I stopped when they were on that vacation retreat and playing a pingpong tournament. sometime around then


----------



## dunya (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> SHION 100% looks like Aizen. I swear. the glasses, the hair, everything. they are twins. the look he gives tsubasa when yuudai says, 'why not a communal bath' omg


OMGGGGG cringeeeee. I literally paused it and stared at the screen then replayed that scene just to make sure I heard/read right

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 19, 2018)

I have never met anyone who watches terrace house, so excuse me while I fangirl hard. None of my friends get it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

dunya said:


> OMGGGGG cringeeeee. I literally paused it and stared at the screen then replayed that scene just to make sure I heard/read right



Or when they are in the car on the way to the mall and he's like, 'I GOTS PAPI'S CREDIT CARD.' the issue with japan is they are really low-key about autism, so the panel will never mention that as the reason why he's so bizarre and unable to navigate social situations.


----------



## dunya (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> There's a season two of that?! I was watching it in Japanese with japanese closed captioning for language practice but got a little blah'd from the clichés. I should finish it. I think I stopped when they were on that vacation retreat and playing a pingpong tournament. sometime around then


yea, there's a season 2. came out last May iirc. I never watch them as they come out, prefer to watch several episodes over the weekend like a netflix junkie that I am.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

dunya said:


> I have never met anyone who watches terrace house, so excuse me while I fangirl hard. None of my friends get it



SAME. it's really really good for b2/c1 japanese practice, which is why I started it, but I just love it. so refreshing and makes me remember why I like Japanese culture

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'm too weak of a trainer to catch legendaries. so i don't know who you are referring to



 was it you or el hit?


----------



## Aries (Mar 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> Kindness


@Platinum what do you think mein square


----------



## dunya (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> SAME. it's really really good for b2/c1 japanese practice, which is why I started it, but I just love it. so refreshing and makes me remember why I like Japanese culture


how many languages do you speak!????


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> was it you or el hit?



It was me. I dominated you with my kyogre. 

Knocked you right out of the tournament.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

dunya said:


> how many languages do you speak!????



spanish, french, german, swedish, norwegian (~danish), japanese.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> spanish, french, german, swedish, norwegian (~danish), japanese.


wow, I hate you. fuck you. we're not friends anymore. what are you trying to do? make me look bad?!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 19, 2018)

also, you forgot English -_-

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 19, 2018)

dunya said:


> wow, I hate you. fuck you. we're not friends anymore. what are you trying to do? make me look bad?!



Don't you speak like 4 languages or smh?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 19, 2018)

I mean I literally only speak Portuguese and English.


----------



## dunya (Mar 19, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Don't you speak like 4 languages or smh?


He speaks eight, though. I used to be impressive before that jerk came around.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

dunya said:


> He speaks eight, though. I used to be impressive before that jerk came around.



you're probably better than me. which ones do you speak? swedish, lebanese, english...? i've mainly trained myself in reading and listening and less on speaking/writing because books + movies/shows are better than conversing with others


----------



## dunya (Mar 19, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch how old are you? if you tell me you're 50, I'll feel less bad.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I mean I literally only speak Portuguese and English.



You could pick up Spanish, Italian, French in a year.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You could pick up Spanish, Italian, French in a year.



I know but there's always something better to do.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I know but there's always something better to do.



Better than learning a language? 



dunya said:


> @Benedict Cumberzatch how old are you? if you tell me you're 50, I'll feel less bad.



yeah, i just turned 52


----------



## dunya (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> you're probably better than me. which ones do you speak? swedish, lebanese, english...? i've mainly trained myself in reading and listening and less on speaking/writing because books + movies/shows are better than conversing with others


I speak Swedish, Lebanese, Turkish, English...and well, I understand Norwegian but I refuse to try Danish cos that's gross and I don't do gross. And I'm going to be learning French. I used to understand and speak it, but that was when I was very little so I forgot most of it while learning new languages. So maybe I'll be fluent in 5 one day.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

dunya said:


> I used to be impressive


still are

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 19, 2018)

I almost went for Spanish last year but gave up because I was already doing dancing classes and decided I'd get too tired.

Now I have more time but also less money since I'm unemployed and spending a shitton of money on an MBA.


----------



## dunya (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> yeah, i just turned 52


ok, we can be friends again. By the time I'm 52, I have to learn 4 new languages. doable.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 19, 2018)

Ok when I get a new job and assuming the pay is not shit I promise myself I'll try to learn Spanish again.


----------



## dunya (Mar 19, 2018)

I do want to learn Spanish one day. I hear it's pretty easy. And maybe German if it didn't sound so gross, but it's gross, so no German. hmmm. There's not many more languages beyond French and Spanish I want to learn tbh.


----------



## dunya (Mar 19, 2018)

omg of course! Italian! The language of love. HELL YES. French, Spanish then Italian.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

I wanted to live in Italy.

:S

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I wanted to live in Italy.
> 
> :S


me too. I feel like Italians know how to eat, dress and talk. What more is there to life??


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 19, 2018)

dunya said:


> omg of course! Italian! The language of love. HELL YES. French, Spanish then Italian.



I love Italian too.


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

Then that changed to Spain.

@Zatch when did you learn all these languages? are you fluent speaker?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 19, 2018)

Pizza, Spagethi and Gelatto. What else do I need?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 19, 2018)

I'd learn Italian before French and Spanish, but I'm also materialistic and I need the first 2 languages in work more tbh.


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

dunya said:


> me too. I feel like Italians know how to eat, dress and talk. What more is there to life??


Yes, You are a person of culture.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 19, 2018)

Italians are bipolar as fuck tho. You need to learn to have patience if you wanna live there.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

dunya said:


> I speak Swedish, Lebanese, Turkish, English...and well, I understand Norwegian but I refuse to try Danish cos that's gross and I don't do gross. And I'm going to be learning French. I used to understand and speak it, but that was when I was very little so I forgot most of it while learning new languages. So maybe I'll be fluent in 5 one day.



You speak a lot. I'm jealous of the ones I don't know that you know. 

Danish is easier to read because it's written a lot like Norwegian, but sometimes it becomes a headache to read long texts in it. SPEAKING IT is another story. dear god. there are a lot of fluent french people here, so we can all have french conversations. 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I almost went for Spanish last year but gave up because I was already doing dancing classes and decided I'd get too tired.
> 
> Now I have more time but also less money since I'm unemployed and spending a shitton of money on an MBA.



You could learn it online pretty easily


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

Post your method for learning languages ^


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Then that changed to Spain.
> 
> @Zatch when did you learn all these languages? are you fluent speaker?





I taught myself most of them. 



dunya said:


> I'd learn Italian before French and Spanish, but I'm also materialistic and I need the first 2 languages in work more tbh.



French is great.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Post your method for learning languages ^



Depends on how you want to learn them. The European Framework tests you on four categories: listening, speaking, writing, and reading. If you have specific goals in mind, you can focus on some of those skills rather than all of them. but my method is mainly

learn the 5k most common words 
pick some books that are translated from the target language into a language i know
read them in translations, then read them in the original + write down all the words I don't know
make spaced repetition decks of those words

whilst watching shows/movies in the target language. then if you're lucky and find someone who speaks the language, you can chat with him/her.


----------



## dunya (Mar 19, 2018)

listen to music and watch shows in the language you are learning as you're practicing. I watch it with subtitles in the language they are talking, that helps me a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 19, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Italians are bipolar as fuck tho. You need to learn to have patience if you wanna live there.


what do you mean?


----------



## dunya (Mar 19, 2018)

do you mean "emotional", cos I am pretty damn emotional too so I think I'd fit in.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 19, 2018)

They change from happy to angry very fast.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 19, 2018)

Emotional is another way to describe it I suppose.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

dunya said:


> listen to music and watch shows in the language you are learning as you're practicing. I watch it with subtitles in the language they are talking, that helps me a lot.



Yeah, this is REALLY good. helps with reading + speaking practice. the only problem is sometimes you get dependent on the closed captioning and realize in a real convo that you're not used to listening without the aid of the subtitles. like i can watch a movie in danish with danish subtitles but i have a hard hard time with no subtitles lol. same with french because they slur everything. well, french is easier to understand than danish


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Emotional is another way to describe it I suppose.



They are expressive


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

> mfw my mom says I'm 25

not sure if forgetful or secret conspiracy

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

like @Dragon D. Luffy if you watch these videos with spanish audio + spanish subtitles, i guarantee you'll pick up spanish very quickly. most people with portuguese as their native language have an easier time learning spanish and french than french/spanish natives learn portuguese.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> > mfw my mom says I'm 25
> 
> not sure if forgetful or secret conspiracy


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 19, 2018)

I've only learned one extra language and the process took my lifetime.

But what really helped was browsing English sites when I was a teen, and looking for things in English instead of Portuguese. Gamefaqs and Mugglenet (Harry potter site full or articles on book predictions) gave me the initial boost. Videogames and TV shows helped. Then reading mangas and webcomics in English. Then internet forums, and finally mafia.

Living in UK for a year helped too, in the sense of giving chances for practiging listening and speaking. But the vocabulary all came from internet and media.


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Depends on how you want to learn them. The European Framework tests you on four categories: listening, speaking, writing, and reading. If you have specific goals in mind, you can focus on some of those skills rather than all of them. but my method is mainly
> 
> learn the 5k most common words
> pick some books that are translated from the target language into a language i know
> ...


Ah , I can see you are really into it. No wonder. 



dunya said:


> do you mean "emotional", cos I am pretty damn emotional too so I think I'd fit in.


You will fit in here...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 19, 2018)

The thing is that I've spent my life chasing opportunities to use English, instead of running away from them like most of my Brazilian counterparts do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> > mfw my mom says I'm 25
> 
> not sure if forgetful or secret conspiracy


it's a mom thing. my mom rounds up too, it's soooo annoying.

since you turn 1 after being alive for 12 months, she believes you've completed the age of your birthday and starting 2. it's a warped way of counting.

RIP me.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I've only learned one extra language and the process took my lifetime.
> 
> But what really helped was browsing English sites when I was a teen, and looking for things in English instead of Portuguese. Gamefaqs and Mugglenet (Harry potter site full or articles on book predictions) gave me the initial boost. Videogames and TV shows helped. Then reading mangas and webcomics in English. Then internet forums, and finally mafia.
> 
> Living in UK for a year helped too, in the sense of giving chances for practiging listening and speaking. But the vocabulary all came from internet and media.



DDL is 6'4, lived in the UK for a year, takes dancing lessons, is getting an MBA, is a potterhead, has experienced 'bipolar Italians'... fascinating man.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> DDL is 6'4, lived in the UK for a year, takes dancing lessons, is getting an MBA, is a potterhead, has experienced 'bipolar Italians'... fascinating man.



I'm 6'2 lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> You will fit in here...


are you....italian?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

dunya said:


> it's a mom thing. my mom rounds up too, it's soooo annoying.
> 
> since you turn 1 after being alive for 12 months, she believes you've completed the age of your birthday and starting 2. it's a warped way of counting.
> 
> RIP me.


 makes sense 

Even rounded up you're still fine

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

dunya said:


> it's a mom thing. my mom rounds up too, it's soooo annoying.
> 
> since you turn 1 after being alive for 12 months, she believes you've completed the age of your birthday and starting 2. it's a warped way of counting.
> 
> RIP me.



så du är trettio?!


----------



## dunya (Mar 19, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm 6'2 lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I wanted to live in Italy.
> 
> :S



Same, but Italians can't drive on the streets, which is a turn off



dunya said:


> me too. I feel like Italians know how to eat, dress and talk. What more is there to life??



If they can't drive it's not worth it, too stressful



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Pizza, Spagethi and Gelatto. What else do I need?



I do agree on this, love their food 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Italians are bipolar as fuck tho. You need to learn to have patience if you wanna live there.



You need nerves of steel if you don't wanna get mad at every single one who can't drive 

It legit feels like they won their driving license in the lottery

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

jag skal bara prata svenska när jag har en kompis som talar språket. adios, suckas


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 19, 2018)

1,89m, using metrical system.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

dunya said:


>


Shortie?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Same, but Italians can't drive on the streets, which is a turn off
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du bist nach italien gereist? wann?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> 1,89m, using metrical system.



@dunya 

han är lika lång som shion

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> så du är trettio?!









brb suicide

grejen är, att jag faktist planerat på döda mig själv på min trettionde födelsedag. men vad händer när vi dör?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> du bist nach italien gereist? wann?



Ich bin da normalerweise im sommer (august), wir fahren da schon seit 5-7 Jahren jedes Jahr hin

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @dunya
> 
> han är lika lång som shion


Jag har sett bilder

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Even rounded up you're still fine


damn straight


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm 6'2 lol


Everyone here is a gentle giant.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 19, 2018)

Oh I have no doubts I'd learn Spanish super easily. I already know the basics, actually (had some classes in elementary school).

Besides if I'm so good at English and tend to destroy Portuguese tests too I'm probably good in languages overall.

I've never really consiudered studying online tho. Not sure if it replaces normal courses well enough.


----------



## dunya (Mar 19, 2018)

If it makes ya'll feel better, I'm 164cm so 5'4"

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Everyone here is a gentle giant.



This place has 5 active Dutch mafia players.

Dutch men are the tallest in the world.

We are an statistical anomaly.


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Oh I have no doubts I'd learn Spanish super easily. I already know the basics, actually (had some classes in elementary school).
> 
> Besides if I'm so good at English and tend to destroy Portuguese tests too I'm probably good in languages overall.
> 
> I've never really consiudered studying online tho. Not sure if it replaces normal courses well enough.


ur english is really good man.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 19, 2018)

dunya said:


> If it makes ya'll feel better, I'm 164cm so 5'4"



You'd be average here. Maybe even a little tall than most.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

dunya said:


> brb suicide
> 
> grejen är, att jag faktist planerat på döda mig själv på min trettionde födelsedag. men vad händer när vi dör?



ayyyyyy, detta är handlingen i Hesses Steppenwolf . 




Underworld Broker said:


> Ich bin da normalerweise im sommer (august), wir fahren da schon seit 5-7 Jahren jedes Jahr hin



oh wow, du bist sehr kosmopolitisch. ich bin niedisch. itlaien hat so viele Sehenswürdigkeiten zu bieten  

jetzt ich will gelato essen


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> ur english is really good man.



Thanks. I've put more work in it than most people I know, though (as described in the other post).


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

dunya said:


> If it makes ya'll feel better, I'm 164cm so 5'4"


perfect

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Oh I have no doubts I'd learn Spanish super easily. I already know the basics, actually (had some classes in elementary school).
> 
> Besides if I'm so good at English and tend to destroy Portuguese tests too I'm probably good in languages overall.
> 
> I've never really consiudered studying online tho. Not sure if it replaces normal courses well enough.



You can learn all the basic vocabulary online with SRS. the grammar is exactly the same as portuguese, but I think Spanish has a more robut use of the subjunctive. but you'd pick that up reading a one or two page grammar pdf.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm not nearly as good at speaking it than I'm at writing it tho.

Like, I can hold a conversation just fine, but I have to speak slowly because it's like my mouth can't keep up with my brain.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 19, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Intentionally throwing games



who me? for real?  when did i ever throw a game?


----------



## dunya (Mar 19, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You'd be average here. Maybe even a little tall than most.


ok brb moving to brazil again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

dunya said:


> Jag har sett bilder



hvorfor har jeg ikke sett bilder av ddl 

jag är avundsjuk


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 19, 2018)

dunya said:


> ok brb moving to brazil again



Like my sister has the same height as yours iirc. And she's taller than most adult girls.


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

I should learn Chinese, surrounded by Chinese chatter and don't know a lick of it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Thanks. I've put more work in it than most people I know, though (as described in the other post).


Like your grammar and stuff in write ups is better than some native speakers. 
*shots fired*

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> hvorfor har jeg ikke sett bilder av ddl
> 
> jag är avundsjuk


cos apparently jag är hans flickvän


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Like your grammar and stuff in write ups is better than some native speakers.
> *shots fired*



Well I also like to write things as correctly as possible that isn't a language specific thing.

But hearing this is flattering


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

dunya said:


> cos apparently jag är hans flickvän



jaså... berätta mer! 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm not nearly as good at speaking it than I'm at writing it tho.
> 
> Like, I can hold a conversation just fine, but I have to speak slowly because it's like my mouth can't keep up with my brain.



I have the same problem. Or like I'll understand everything the person is saying, but for whatever reason I'll be forgetting vocabulary. listening, writing, and reading are all more... relaxed? than the constant barrage in speaking


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 19, 2018)

I think it's like the part of my brain responsible for processing words is very developed for English but the part responsible for sending commands to my mouth is not.

If I try to speak English fast, I'll make more mistakes.

It's kind of my fault because I spent most of my time in UK hanging out with Brazilians 

But I got a real improvement from that one year, I believe.


----------



## dunya (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> jaså... berätta mer!


He's just not that into you skulle jag säga hahahahaha 

för det andra jag är en facebook stalker


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I think it's like the part of my brain responsible for processing words is very developed for English but the part responsible for sending commands to my mouth is not.
> 
> If I try to speak English fast, I'll make more mistakes.
> 
> ...


Don't have to be perfect lol.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> oh wow, du bist sehr kosmopolitisch. ich bin niedisch. itlaien hat so viele Sehenswürdigkeiten zu bieten
> 
> jetzt ich will gelato essen



Venedig ist schön, ich bin da vor ein paar Jahren gewesen, du solltest da auch mal hin 
Meine Tante war in Rom und meinte, dass es da auch wundervoll ist. Man sollte aber ein bisschen aufpassen, weil dort anscheinend viele Taschendiebe sind.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

she extended the paper until tomorrow night

omg


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

I AM FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

time for...bouto i guess


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> time for...bouto i guess



Watch HxH

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Watch HxH



> hasn't watched GoT yet

>wants me to watch HxH

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Venedig ist schön, ich bin da vor ein paar Jahren gewesen, du solltest da auch mal hin
> Meine Tante war in Rom und meinte, dass es da auch wundervoll ist. Man sollte aber ein bisschen aufpassen, weil dort anscheinend viele Taschendiebe sind.


What is that and where can I get one


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> > hasn't watched GoT yet
> 
> >wants me to watch HxH



I'd rather read GoT than watch episodes that take like 1h

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> What is that and where can I get one



It's a great Sundae in Italy (Bibione), my favorite


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> It's a great Sundae in Italy (Bibione), my favorite


brb getting a plane ticket to Bibone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Watch HxH



tell him that it stops before it gets better


----------



## Stelios (Mar 19, 2018)

tis more than good but the limited episodes are a piss


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

A new ship has been built.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> A new ship has been built.



do tell


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'd rather read GoT than watch episodes that take like 1h



*yells* Nerd!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2018)

@Avalon Why are you rating me optimistic


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Venedig ist schön, ich bin da vor ein paar Jahren gewesen, du solltest da auch mal hin
> Meine Tante war in Rom und meinte, dass es da auch wundervoll ist. Man sollte aber ein bisschen aufpassen, weil dort anscheinend viele Taschendiebe sind.



Taschendieben in Venedig sind die Protagonisten in der Roman: Herr der Diebe .

yeah, ich will zu Italien reisen. Ich bin in Spanien, England, und Frankrike (aber ein Badeort, nicht Paris) gereist, und es gibt viele, viele europäische Länder ich will sehen.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Avalon Why are you rating me optimistic


ur never gonna read/watch GoT


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> ur never gonna read/watch GoT



Bist du auf der Suche nach einem super Geschenk für UB? Du solltest ihr schenken die Bücher auf Deutsch. Dann werde sie die lesen.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Bist du auf der Suche nach einem super Geschenk für UB? Du solltest schenkt ihr die Bücher auf Deutsch. Dann werde sie die lesen.


i dont speak german


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> i dont speak german



whoops that should say Du solltest ihr schenken, why did i write such bad grammar


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

kill me


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> whoops that should say Du solltest ihr schenken, why did i write such bad grammar


lemme know when u decide to speak a first world language

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Mar 19, 2018)

germans talk like they are angry, weird language

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

@Avalon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Shiny said:


> germans talk like they are angry, weird language


where have u been?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Taschendieben in Venedig sind die Protagonisten in der Roman: Herr der Diebe .
> 
> yeah, ich will zu Italien reisen. Ich bin in Spanien, England, und Frankrike (aber ein Badeort, nicht Paris) gereist, und es gibt viele, viele europäische Länder ich will sehen.



Ich würde dir vorschlagen zuerst nach Italien zu reisen, das essen ist super und die Orte sind schön 



Avalon said:


> ur never gonna read/watch GoT



Why are you doubting me

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> @Avalon


what...is the meaning behind this avatar?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why are you doubting me



wanna fight?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> what...is the meaning behind this avatar?



the answer will come to you
in time
or someone else will give it away 
1 of the 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> the answer will come to you
> in time
> or someone else will give it away
> 1 of the 2


toyota avalon?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> wanna fight?





You've no chance to win

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> where have u been?



for some reason i got bored of NF for some days but here i am

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

@Avalon it's a 

2019 Toyota Avalon

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> toyota avalon?



bingo 

but im jk thats not ur avatar 

maybe i should make u have no avatar for the duration of the period


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

@MAD

i shall wear this for 12 weeks as promised

june 19


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> bingo
> 
> but im jk thats not ur avatar
> 
> maybe i should make u have no avatar for the duration of the period


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

No avatar is punishment. Only a real masochist like @nfcnorth would do that.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

ok i cbf to look through stock or edit them anymore

@Avalon

you can choose to dupe either my, white wolf's, zatch's, or broki's avatar (and if either of us change it u can dupe those too) 

you can switch from duping 1 to another at your leisure

this is it

this is my mercy 

have fun

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

i cant even go 24 hours without wearing a new avatar

3 months of no avatar is ...


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> ok i cbf to look through stock or edit them anymore
> 
> @Avalon
> 
> ...



IVAR THE BONELESS FOR 3 MONTHS


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

u havent started vikings tho have u


----------



## Shiny (Mar 19, 2018)

my record was 5 years with the same set, but i think when i joined NF i was no avy for some months


----------



## dunya (Mar 19, 2018)

my brother keeps telling me to watch sons of anarchy. is it good?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> u havent started vikings tho have u


yeah...about that


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

dunya said:


> my brother keeps telling me to watch sons of anarchy. is it good?



nah



Avalon said:


> yeah...about that





ok but watch Atlanta FOR SURE

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

will do

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Mar 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> No avatar is punishment. Only a real masochist like @nfcnorth would do that.


No avatar isn't punishment though


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 19, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> No avatar isn't punishment though

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Mar 19, 2018)

No avatar life is the best but I do think this was funny.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 19, 2018)

@MAD

will be stealing your cover photo as well


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

if i could have an avatar of any other character from any other show it would be darius from atlanta right now 100% no doubt


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> if i could have an avatar of any other character from any other show it would be darius from atlanta right now 100% no doubt



How about The Leftovers, WAD


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> How about The Leftovers, WAD



never seen it 
dont think i would like it


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> u havent started vikings tho have u


Wearing that avatar and not knowing the show


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

FUCK

u and ava having same avy is confusing.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

LUL


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> No avatar life is the best but I do think this was funny.


That's like being married and you can't kiss.


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> LUL


u fuckign a3q5 q153


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> u fuckign a3q5 q153


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> never seen it
> dont think i would like it



I think you would. Everyone here would like it. 

Watch the first two episodes, Waddles


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

The premise of the leftovers is just so good.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

it sounds a lot like the 4400
also i hate when theres "IM TRYING TO KEEP MUH FAMILY TOGETHER" subplots

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> it sounds a lot like the 4400
> also i hate when theres "IM TRYING TO KEEP MUH FAMILY TOGETHER" subplots



That's exactly what WW said, but it has a more pessimistic, depressing atmosphere than 4400. It's more cynic and has a nice plot about cults. I hate family sagas, and I'm not repelled by this one, so I wouldn't be too concerned if that's stopping you from watching it.


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> if i could have an avatar of any other character from any other show it would be darius from atlanta right now 100% no doubt


I need to watch this show. Best friend told me watch it...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> That's exactly what WW said, but it has a more pessimistic, depressing atmosphere than 4400. It's more cynic and has a nice plot about cults. I hate family sagas, and I'm not repelled by this one, so I wouldn't be too concerned if that's stopping you from watching it.



>cults

TRIGGERED



RemChu said:


> I need to watch this show. Best friend told me watch it...



you need to watch it like yesterday especially in your case

not because you're black or anything silly like that

but because darius is LITERALLY you

or at least

who you imagine yourself to be

which is in essence

you anyways

innit


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

YEAH I was watching best of Darius.

Yeah that's kinda me. :rebellion


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Remchu is black? 



MAD said:


> >cults
> 
> TRIGGERED



Were you in a cult? I'd believe it.


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

choices for spring break

>Court hot classmate, ( I like her a lot....I can not begin to describe how she makes me feel) 
>Go to six flags or whatever with Brazilian buddy, will probably be crazy time, almost die.
> Go to L.A and Disneyland with bible study group, costs money, I legit think i will come to despise them if i spend a few days together with them. Or they will despise me if I let any deep thoughts out as I can be uhhhh. Yeah I'm not a follower.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> choices for spring break
> 
> >Court hot classmate, ( I like her a lot....I can not begin to describe how she makes me feel)
> >Go to six flags or whatever with Brazilian buddy, will probably be crazy time, almost die.
> > Go to L.A and Disneyland with bible study group, costs money, I legit think i will come to despise them if i spend a few days together with them. Or they will despise me if I let any deep thoughts out as I can be uhhhh. Yeah I'm not a follower.



Go to Brazil and hang out with DDL, iwan, Shiny, and Lucy. best choice.


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

I have never been to L.A

but

four days with my fellow Christians.

>Can't swear.
> I can't check out girls.
> Can't drink.
> Can't make crazy jokes. 
I want to, but probably can't hit on girls.


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

Though I told them I've drank before.

They were all like " ...."

lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

why is the third option even listed


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

also why do u even associate with these people


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

date and six flags

if she says yes to the date.

no idea what

she is a geek so maybe vidya games?

I usually do the cliche movie and dinner though.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> date and six flags
> 
> if she says yes to the date.
> 
> ...



Set up a game of Twister. Facetime with WAD. he can be the person who calls out the colors and numbers. then he can progressively get more lewd, start playing steamy, romantic music, and whisper sweet nothings. all for the ambience

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Set up a game of Twister. Facetime with WAD. he can be the person who calls out the colors and numbers. then he can progressively get more lewd, start playing steamy, romantic music, and whisper sweet nothings. all for the ambience



twister???
numbers???

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> also why do u even associate with these people


Upbringing. 

It's like a familiarity attachment. If I go to any baptist church they sing the same songs etc. whatever, so it's like nostalgia away from home. 

but uh even back home, my father would be teaching Sunday school class and I would always pose insane hypotheticals and stuff to cause a riot discussion in class. Even during the sermons, I'll listen attentively, but all the while disagreeing with the political points the speaker may make or etc. 
The church, the community is very much part of who I am. 
Though
I'm like an anomaly. If I existed 100 years ago they would burn me as a heretic if they knew what I know. 

People shit on churches a lot but they are good for community, family values, emotional support.
and uh
salvation.

It's whatever man. 

but yeah I'll say no, save money and go have fun with my bro and hopefully get a date with Cat.


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

Saying No feels good. 

~_~


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

Also I like talking about emotional and spiritual stuff, so I give little nuggets of gold at those bible studies o.o

so ya, it is no burden.

but uh I realize i can't spend like 4 days straight with them. 

I will be bored as fuck.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

god is tilted

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

and I talk too much. 

so

ya
they will go crazy.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

did u change ur mind already remchu


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

also where the fuck is Zatch
he hasn’t explained to me what kind of third world poverty twister he’s played that has numbers on it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

this 1 week of class, and then spring break

...
asking her out 100% in person.
No bs ,

If teacher cucks me I'll say I gotta go.


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

and it's done,
hanging with bros is set in stone.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 19, 2018)

I am uncultured as fuck.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> also where the fuck is Zatch
> he hasn’t explained to me what kind of third world poverty twister he’s played that has numbers on it



Yours didn't have numbers on it? o.o.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Yours didn't have numbers on it? o.o.



Numbers for what 

It’s literally a spinner with colors and limbs


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> Numbers for what
> 
> It’s literally a spinner with colors and limbs



 I'm pretty sure the colors on mine had numbers. Like put your right hand on 2 red.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Maybe I had one of those that your parents buy to make you good at math or something.


----------



## Aries (Mar 19, 2018)

So i just found out the girl who gave me so much shit is a crackhead. I dont know whether to have a chuckle or feel sorry for her. Like wow....


----------



## poutanko (Mar 19, 2018)

Happy Ningen Day @Viole1369


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

Aries said:


> So i just found out the girl who gave me so much shit is a crackhead. I dont know whether to have a chuckle or feel sorry for her. Like wow....






no wonder she was bipolar.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

She's toxic man, don't associate w/ her.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

Aries said:


> So i just found out the girl who gave me so much shit is a crackhead. I dont know whether to have a chuckle or feel sorry for her. Like wow....



false dichotomy
u could do both
ones pointless tho

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 19, 2018)

Aries said:


> So i just found out the girl who gave me so much shit is a crackhead. I dont know whether to have a chuckle or feel sorry for her. Like wow....



Pity her. But really put her out of your mind.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

Amen. 
*claps hand*


----------



## Viole (Mar 19, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Why the fuck is it wuxia, last time I played one of those I lost all 7 of my lives in one night


This is not that wuxia slut face.
This is based of Vidya game and proper mafia


poutanko said:


> Happy Ningen Day @Viole1369

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2018)

happy reincarnation day 
maybe in your next life you wont be a gnat

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Aries (Mar 19, 2018)

I still see her but dont really associate myself with her. I talk to the girls around her including her friends.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> This is not that wuxia slut face.
> This is based of Vidya game and proper mafia


Birthday? Happy birthday!


----------



## Avito (Mar 19, 2018)

You watch bachelor


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Mojito said:


> You watch bachelor



No, it popped up in my youtube, and I couldn't tell if it were a real video or not. 

Paradise Hotel is very popular. I've never seen that, though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 19, 2018)

Happy Birthday @Viole1369 you sorry piece of shit!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> No, it popped up in my youtube, and I couldn't tell if it were a real video or not.
> 
> Paradise Hotel is very popular. I've never seen that, though.


YouTube only shows recommendations based on your past viewing history


----------



## Avito (Mar 19, 2018)

This ningen Superman is here


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Mojito said:


> YouTube only shows recommendations based on your past viewing history



I've never seen The Bachelor, so I don't know why it popped up.


----------



## Avito (Mar 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I've never seen The Bachelor, so I don't know why it popped up.


This video popped in after I saw that video you posted

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 19, 2018)

Mojito said:


> This video popped in after I saw that video you posted



That one is fake, though. MINE WAS GENUINE. DEAL WITH IT, JOHERO


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 20, 2018)

Happy birthday @Viole1369 ~


----------



## Avito (Mar 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> That one is fake, though. MINE WAS GENUINE. DEAL WITH IT, JOHERO


Johero I have herd that name where was it


----------



## Avito (Mar 20, 2018)

Happy birthday you scrub @Viole1369 and git Gud


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 20, 2018)

Mojito said:


> Johero I have herd that name where was it



Canti said that or something close to it in the jihad game lol


----------



## Avito (Mar 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Canti said that or something close to it in the jihad game lol


Lol yeah but I remember that now it was the mane of the girl from spirited away 
Jehero or something similar


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 20, 2018)

Mojito said:


> Lol yeah but I remember that now it was the mane of the girl from spirited away
> Jehero or something similar



Well he spelt it wrong then. she's Chihiro lol


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 20, 2018)

Why would he relate you to Spirited Away? you're nothing like that successful movie


----------



## Avito (Mar 20, 2018)

Oh wait just Google it was chihiro not Jehero both sounds similar though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Well he spelt it wrong then. she's Chihiro lol


Lol was a little late to post that
Also bitch I m much better I m kimi no nawa  level

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Why would he relate you to Spirited Away? you're nothing like that successful movie


Savage!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 20, 2018)

watched the bachelor with my ex for a season, the girl who’ve got second (Jojo) became the bachelorette the next season.

So I had to watch it because she is a babe.

True story

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 20, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> watched the bachelor with my ex for a season, the girl who’ve got second (Jojo) became the bachelorette the next season.
> 
> So I had to watch it because she is a babe.
> 
> True story

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2018)

@White Wolf , you were the one I was discussing Uratarou with, right?

The mangaka has a new series out; it's fucking weird, but seems to have some potential. 

Only he would do a dysptopian crane game battle manga


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 20, 2018)

I just stepped on my fucking laptop and broke the screen internally

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 3 | Neutral 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 20, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> I just stepped on my fucking laptop and broke the screen internally





-unable to roast everyone in the jihad game due to being on his mobile
-suddenly banned for a day
-finally back to rumble and steps on his laptop

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 20, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> I just stepped on my fucking laptop and broke the screen internally


wow something similar happened to be too way back too

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 20, 2018)

Platinum said:


> @White Wolf , you were the one I was discussing Uratarou with, right?
> 
> The mangaka has a new series out; it's fucking weird, but seems to have some potential.
> 
> Only he would do a dysptopian crane game battle manga


yee buddy

what's it called? *could just google but effort* 

> dystopian crane game battle manga 


Watashi wa saikō no tedibeakyatchā ni narimasu


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 20, 2018)

Mojito said:


> Johero I have herd that name where was it



Sounds like a nickname for me.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## dunya (Mar 20, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> I just stepped on my fucking laptop and broke the screen internally

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 20, 2018)

Aries said:


> So i just found out the girl who gave me so much shit is a crackhead. I dont know whether to have a chuckle or feel sorry for her. Like wow....





Aries said:


> I still see her but dont really associate myself with her. I talk to the girls around her including her friends.



How did you find out? One of her friends told you or ... ?


----------



## Viole (Mar 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> happy reincarnation day
> maybe in your next life you wont be a gnat


Too bad you wont even get chance at that cuz I'll make sure you rot in hell 


RemChu said:


> Birthday? Happy birthday!





Superman said:


> Happy Birthday @Viole1369 you sorry piece of shit!


Thanks, My shit! 


Underworld Broker said:


> Happy birthday @Viole1369 ~



Ayy Good to know, you know that Im on top 


Mojito said:


> Happy birthday you scrub @Viole1369 and git Gud



*rates optimistic af*


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 20, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> Good to know, you know that Im on top



In your dreams


----------



## Aries (Mar 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> How did you find out? One of her friends told you or ... ?



My friend told me, we are compared to twins because of how close we are. Basically we were catching up and he asked me how i was doing and i said doing alright, talking to new girls unfortunately she's in my class and classes i crash. It feels like im walking on eggshells honestly everyday...

He apologized to me, said i didnt deserve what she did to me. That no one who knew both of us thought it was cool she treated me like some creepy stalker obsessed with her. She rubbed alot of people the wrong way. She dislikes my friend, she would basically talk shit about him behind his back but in person would try to be cool with him and he found out because he was going out with her friend and told him some stuff about her.

He told me because he was like shes a shitty person, who deserves to have her reputation or what ever is left of it ruined for trying to blame you for people looking at her different now/making you feel like a shitty person for liking her


----------



## Viole (Mar 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> In your dreams


I make my dreams cum true


----------



## Aries (Mar 20, 2018)

As much as im annoyed at times with her behavior as i told my friend i dont dislike her after everything she did. I will never try to do something out of anger and spite, it goes against who i am as a person. Ive been friends/cool with people who had problems with me, to me she is no different then them.

Will never say 100% that "we will never be cool" i can be cool with anyone its up to them whether they want to be cool with me or not. If you like me then cool, i appreciate it and will always be grateful but if you dont then thats fine if not your cup of tea its not gonna prevent me from being me with others. So if she wants to sit there be dramatic and mad dog me all day or have this pouty face anytime im near her more power to her, let her spend more effort disliking me but if she wants to be act like a adult for once and have a civilized talk well the door is always open with me for compromise/to be cool again etc.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 20, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> *rates optimistic af*


Git Gud


----------



## Stelios (Mar 20, 2018)

Aries said:


> As much as im annoyed at times with her behavior as i told my friend i dont dislike her after everything she did. I will never try to do something out of anger and spite, it goes against who i am as a person. Ive been friends/cool with people who had problems with me, to me she is no different then them.
> 
> Will never say 100% that "we will never be cool" i can be cool with anyone its up to them whether they want to be cool with me or not. If you like me then cool, i appreciate it and will always be grateful but if you dont then thats fine if not your cup of tea its not gonna prevent me from being me with others. So if she wants to sit there be dramatic and mad dog me all day or have this pouty face anytime im near her more power to her, let her spend more effort disliking me but if she wants to be act like a adult for once and have a civilized talk well the door is always open with me for compromise/to be cool again etc.




Scorn is a good gift


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 20, 2018)

Good for you Cbro.....now shut the fuck up and focus on actually hosting and finishing a game for the 1st time in 4 years. 

@Aries

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 20, 2018)

Mojito said:


> This video popped in after I saw that video you posted


That would get me to watch the show 
I don't know why there aren't more asian guys on the bachelorette, those dudes were all smokin'

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 20, 2018)

First day of Spring! ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~••••••


----------



## Avito (Mar 20, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> That would get me to watch the show
> I don't know why there aren't more asian guys on the bachelorette, those dudes were all smokin'


Heck I would enjoy that more than the basic one


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> First day of Spring! ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~••••••


----------



## Magic (Mar 20, 2018)

Roomie left 4 break early. 


I am free.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 20, 2018)

*pants off*

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> *pants off*


Put your pants back on


----------



## Aries (Mar 20, 2018)

*The Final Boss Mechanic*​


The Main Antagonist Role of the game. The Final Boss will vary from game to game but they have no alligance to Town, Mafia or Indies. They are more like a Force of Nature, they have one goal, eliminate all players in the game but they win when they are one of the last 5 players alive. They can not be killed or lynched only "defeated".

Each Dayphase they can ultrakill a player. Each Night phase they will face one player in a best out of 3 R/P/S match. If victorious they gain a extra ultra kill shot. But if they are defeated they will switch roles with the player that defeated them. Once the Final Boss has been defeated 3 times the Final Boss is instantly killed.

*Console Wars* I: Master Hand
*Console Wars* II: Cortana
*Console Wars* III: Polygon man
*Console Wars* IV: ???


----------



## Magic (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Mar 20, 2018)

LOL


----------



## Stelios (Mar 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> First day of Spring! ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~••••••




Yeah
Thank god it’s 8c degrees today
That’s like 14 more degrees than two days ago


----------



## Avito (Mar 20, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Yeah
> Thank god it’s 8c degrees today
> That’s like 14 more degrees than two days ago


you call 8c spring 
then how cold are your winter


----------



## Stelios (Mar 20, 2018)

Mojito said:


> you call 8c spring
> then how cold are your winter



I m being ironic but yeah this year -15 was reached I think

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aries (Mar 20, 2018)

Superman said:


> Good for you Cbro.....now shut the fuck up and focus on actually hosting and finishing a game for the 1st time in 4 years.
> 
> @Aries



With the final boss mechanic posted im more or less finished with the first console wars roles. Already have the roles, mechanics just need to tweek something's concerning the items/chaos emeralds and done


----------



## Magic (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Viole (Mar 20, 2018)

Aries said:


> With the final boss mechanic posted im more or less finished with the first console wars roles. Already have the roles, mechanics just need to tweek something's concerning the items/chaos emeralds and done


And then to make thread for sign ups and never start it

:cup

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 20, 2018)

Yea that bish


----------



## Magic (Mar 20, 2018)

mood:


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> yee buddy
> 
> what's it called? *could just google but effort*
> 
> ...



wangtangchang the yurutto hunter


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 20, 2018)

Aries said:


> With the final boss mechanic posted im more or less finished with the first console wars roles. Already have the roles, mechanics just need to tweek something's concerning the items/chaos emeralds and done



 

Excuse me but a tremor of rage passed through me with that statement. I thought I said host....host.....HOST....not your roles.



RemChu said:


> mood:



Not even half a day without your roommate and you are already on raving with drugs.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Mar 20, 2018)

Y O U N E E D T O V I B R A T E H I G H E R

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> Y O U N E E D T O V I B R A T E H I G H E R



You like Boards of Canada?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 20, 2018)

oh wtf is that song

ruined boc

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 20, 2018)

Aries said:


> As much as im annoyed at times with her behavior as i told my friend i dont dislike her after everything she did. I will never try to do something out of anger and spite, it goes against who i am as a person. Ive been friends/cool with people who had problems with me, to me she is no different then them.
> 
> Will never say 100% that "we will never be cool" i can be cool with anyone its up to them whether they want to be cool with me or not. If you like me then cool, i appreciate it and will always be grateful but if you dont then thats fine if not your cup of tea its not gonna prevent me from being me with others. So if she wants to sit there be dramatic and mad dog me all day or have this pouty face anytime im near her more power to her, let her spend more effort disliking me but if she wants to be act like a adult for once and have a civilized talk well the door is always open with me for compromise/to be cool again etc.


I'ma need you to slap together the sun seal on your hand to the moon seal on your mouth for me Morrow bro.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Didi (Mar 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You like Boards of Canada?




I only know them through this mashup lmao



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> oh wtf is that song
> 
> ruined boc




pleb

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 20, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> I'ma need you to slap together the sun seal on your hand to the moon seal on your mouth for me Morrow bro.



What happened with your laptop? Did you have insurance on it?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 20, 2018)

Thrice - The Alchemy Index. have you heard that


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> What happened with your laptop? Did you have insurance on it?


Nope, gonna see how much a screen replaceent is or if I need to just buy a new one.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 20, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Nope, gonna see how much a screen replaceent is or if I need to just buy a new one.



My mac is so old they don't make the parts anymore.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 20, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch have you seen " a taxi driver"  yet?


----------



## Didi (Mar 20, 2018)

current mood:


This is pretty cool, not my usual scene (goes a bit too hard for me in the last third) but nice


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 20, 2018)

@MAD

so if i convince @White Wolf or @Underworld Broker to wear this avatar for 30 seconds, i can then wear it myself?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 20, 2018)

Avalon said:


> @MAD
> 
> so if i convince @White Wolf or @Underworld Broker to wear this avatar for 30 seconds, i can then wear it myself?



I hate this character


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I hate this character


why?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 20, 2018)

Avalon said:


> why?



Because she's a shitty character


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 20, 2018)

wad has to be dying of laughter right now


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 20, 2018)

Avalon said:


> wad has to be dying of laughter right now



He hasn't seen your message yet


----------



## Avito (Mar 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Because she's a shitty character


Wow must hate all tsundere then huh


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 20, 2018)

Mojito said:


> Wow must hate all tsundere then huh



I like quality tsunderes 

Rin is just trash/10

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 20, 2018)

Hey @Viole1369  what's your opinion on Rin?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Didi (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2018)

Some suspect as fuck anime wife tastes going on in this thread.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Didi (Mar 20, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Some suspect as fuck anime wife tastes going on in this thread.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 20, 2018)

I like redheads more


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 20, 2018)

so wad is that a valid loophole or no?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 20, 2018)

Only if you can actually get them to wear it with proof.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> Only if you can actually get them to wear it with proof.


dayphase starting soon?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 20, 2018)

This Jihad game.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 20, 2018)

What's with this Fate set, @Avalon


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> What's with this Fate set, @Avalon


its not much of a set if i cant wear the avatar yet


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 20, 2018)

Avalon said:


> its not much of a set if i cant wear the avatar yet



yeah, but have you seen the anime?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> yeah, but have you seen the anime?


nope

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 20, 2018)

Avalon said:


> nope



Avalon just for this you deserve to take the bone of my sword


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 20, 2018)

Watch the anime first before you want to wear that set, lol you'll probably change your mind again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 20, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Avalon just for this you deserve to take the bone of my sword

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 20, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Avalon just for this you deserve to take the bone of my sword


you wanna fuck me?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Watch the anime first before you want to wear that set, lol you'll probably change your mind again


shes cute, thats all that matters

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 20, 2018)

Avalon said:


> shes cute, thats all that matters



Nope she isn't

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 20, 2018)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 20, 2018)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Mar 20, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> And then to make thread for sign ups and never start it
> 
> :cup



Ill be pming peeps by tomorrow


----------



## Aries (Mar 20, 2018)

Superman said:


> Excuse me but a tremor of rage passed through me with that statement. I thought I said host....host.....HOST....not your roles.



@novaselinenever and myself will be hosting together this game. Ive pmed him the roles and mechanics of the game


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 20, 2018)

Aries said:


> @novaselinenever and myself will be hosting together this game. Ive pmed him the roles and mechanics of the game



@novaselinenever est mon ami! il appartient à moi.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 20, 2018)

Mojito said:


> @Benedict Cumberzatch have you seen " a taxi driver"  yet?


the movie taxi driver?
classic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Mar 20, 2018)

Why am I being tagged in a game I can't post in?

Fuck outta here.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Magic (Mar 20, 2018)

*Crunchyroll *checked her subscription list to *watch *???

lol


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 20, 2018)

All about that Rin


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 20, 2018)

Rider is best F/SN girl stay woke


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 20, 2018)

Aries said:


> @novaselinenever and myself will be hosting together this game. Ive pmed him the roles and mechanics of the game



I don't trust that.



MAD said:


> Rider is best F/SN girl stay woke



 I saw the 06 anime and just turned me off from the entire series.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 20, 2018)

Testing

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 20, 2018)

Got my tiger-eye Malas beads 
Boho-chic~


----------



## Magic (Mar 20, 2018)

@iwandesu
@Dr. White

Candle Jack?!

Don't sa-


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @iwandesu
> @Dr. White
> 
> Candle Jack?!
> ...


Tumtum tum

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Mar 20, 2018)

Superman said:


> I don't trust that.


When a man's heart is full of unfufilled Sign ups...
It burns up, dies...
And a dark shadow falls over his soul...
From the ashes of a once great host, has risen a curse...

A wrong that must be righted...
We look to the Mafia Convo for a vindicator, someone to strike fear into the black hearts
of the same man who created him... The battle between good, and evil has begun...
Against an army of shadows, lies a dark warrior 
The prevailer of good...
With a voice of silence...
And a mission of justice...
This is Aries


----------



## Avito (Mar 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> the movie taxi driver?
> classic


Yes the Korean one


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Mojito said:


> Yes the Korean one


>_> Ha-aven't seen that my friend.


----------



## Avito (Mar 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> >_> Ha-aven't seen that my friend.


Watch that it's awesome.


----------



## Avito (Mar 21, 2018)

Only saw it last night


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Oh, it does look good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viole (Mar 21, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Hey @Viole1369  what's your opinion on Rin?


Ayyy old men cum dumpster

Am I rite @Crugyr
Ur waifu a slut

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 21, 2018)

How dare you go after rin like that. I will strike you


----------



## Avito (Mar 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Oh, it does look good.


Good would be an understatement


----------



## Aries (Mar 21, 2018)

Vast bro is the sideshow bob to my krusty the clown


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Mojito said:


> Good would be an understatement


When your uber driver goes the extra distance for a nice tip.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viole (Mar 21, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> How dare you go after rin like that. I will strike you


You mean old men make a strike on her ass after they cum in her


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> You mean old men make a strike on her ass after they cum in her


are you talking about NTR doujins?


----------



## Viole (Mar 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> are you talking about NTR doujins?


But that's normal Rin life
# RinFucksOldMenForMoney

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 21, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> You mean old men make a strike on her ass after they cum in her


Sigh


----------



## Viole (Mar 21, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Sigh


No one told you to get a slut waifu boi


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 21, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> No one told you to get a slut waifu boi


Pshhh please, that ain’t my waifu


----------



## Viole (Mar 21, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Pshhh please, that ain’t my waifu


True sluts might have still some dignity left but rin defo doesn't
When all she does is bath in semen of men day and night

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 21, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> True sluts might have still some dignity left but rin defo doesn't
> When all she does is bath in semen of men day and night


You are gross

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

@Reznor  I town read Ishmael, he called to me to help lynch scum....I don't see him doing that as mafia.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Reznor  I town read Ishmael, he called to me to help lynch scum....I don't see him doing that as mafia.



Post this in the thread.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

I don't like that post by Legend. 

Stating the obvious.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 21, 2018)

@Mojito why would i watch a remake of taxi driver? i hated that film

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Mojito why would i watch a remake of taxi driver? i hated that film


I was talking about korean one  
And how can you hate that movie it was awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 21, 2018)

Mojito said:


> I was talking about korean one
> And how can you hate that movie it was awesome



I have good taste, and I deemed it substandard, overhyped, and bad.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I have good taste, and I deemed it substandard, overhyped, and bad.


That's doesn't even makes sence

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I have good taste, and I deemed it substandard, overhyped, and bad.


Kek, I loved it. Every minute of it. *points index finger* Bang!


----------



## Platinum (Mar 21, 2018)

And so Standoff 2 ends with a bang. Really happy with this one.

Look forward to Standoff 4: The Search For Standoff 3 coming to a section near you this June/July.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 21, 2018)

Mojito said:


> That's doesn't even makes sence



Go watch Scenes from a Marriage. Now that's a film.


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Go watch Scenes from a Marriage. Now that's a film.


Post trailer, not sure what film this is.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Post trailer, not sure what film this is.



_Scenes from a Marriage_ was also the subject of controversy for its perceived influence on rising divorce rates in Europe.

Swedish divorce rates allegedly doubled one year after the broadcast in 1973

LOL


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 21, 2018)

rem, if you like the before sunrise, sunset, midnight series, you'd like this


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Ah ok, no wonder I haven't heard of it.

but

doesn't sound like something I'd watch. 


Last bad romance thing I watched was Closer. 
Watched it for Natalie....


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

watched dat like last month.'

 I liked it a lot...Some of it was funny. Some of it was sad. I liked the conflict and the resolution.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 21, 2018)

oh my that skin


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

"Do you desire me? Because, I'm being pretty fucking honest about my feelings"

I've been there lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

funniest scene in the movie.


Gets uh pretty graphic. I know most of you are well mannered. 

DOC9: nice to meet you
DDW: I LOVE COCK



lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Oh and film has Jude Law, ;o (seems he always plays the same role, pompous asshole.)


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

@Dr. White  designed Ansem. His fav KH character?

Sad you guys aren't doing the 
"Guess who created which dead characters" thing,

I wanted to win it again....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Go watch Scenes from a Marriage. Now that's a film.


will watch that one too but you better stop spouting shit about taxi driver


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Oh and film has Jude Law, ;o (seems he always plays the same role, pompous asshole.)



Have you seen ExistenZ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Have you seen ExistenZ?


Synopsis sounds cool.

thanks.

Downloading llllllllll

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> it's strange, like all of cronenberg's stuff


 Thought you were Mohit.

The avy lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> taxi driver...


Your face sounds BS to me


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Thought you were Mohit.
> 
> The avy lol.



 I'm wearing it out of kindness towards two people. it will soon be gone because it's awful

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 21, 2018)

Mojito said:


> Your face sounds BS to me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> it's strange, like all of cronenberg's stuff


I think I saw The Fly.

Ok, cool. 

k

ima

go into hiding and try and make something actually good for once.

Au revoir

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'm wearing it out of kindness towards two people. it will soon be gone because it's awful


Why all k pop guys so feminine


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 21, 2018)

Mojito said:


> Why all k pop guys so feminine



Why aren't you a k pop star then?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Mojito said:


> Why all k pop guys so feminine


genetic, less T as well?

My Chinese American friend comments on how I have leg and arm hair and he doesn't.

I also have chest hair.

he probably doesn't
...


saying a group of people have less testosterone is like an insult and racist ~_~
ugh. Not 100% on that tidbit, not a biologist.


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

fuck.

i gotta go. ~_~


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> fuck.
> 
> i gotta go. ~_~



Now that you have the room to yourself, gotta use it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Now that you have the room to yourself, gotta use it



yeah
I thought of the same thing.

I want her bad.

but 
2 soon.


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

oh if u meant the other thing. lol. 

I did spend the day in my underwear. That was refreshing.


----------



## Avito (Mar 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Why aren't you a k pop star then?


I m not like them

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 21, 2018)

Mojito said:


> I m not like them



OK

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> genetic, less T as well?
> 
> My Chinese American friend comments on how I have leg and arm hair and he doesn't.
> 
> ...


I don't have cheap hair either nor do I have much facial hair  
But even after that I m nothing like them


----------



## Avito (Mar 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> OK


I know you have seem my pick so you know better that I m not like them

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch man I thought you were Mohit this entire back and forth. WTF.

Uh tell the people if Ansem used Teleport and he is off the gameboard. The Lynch will most likely fail. That is how it works in the OBD favorites. Only way you can target him is if you too are off the board and in his dimension. 

I can't post in the thread. I can't be targeted or tampered with. I'm indie. 

Tell people that on my behalf.

Though since I'm not posting in thread. Im out of sight out of mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Benedict Cumberzatch man I thought you were Mohit this entire back and forth. WTF.


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Mojito said:


>


You all look the same. (lol)


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 21, 2018)

Mojito said:


> I don't have cheap hair either nor do I have much facial hair
> But even after that I m nothing like them



WHAT is cheap hair, mohit


----------



## Avito (Mar 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> You all look the same. (lol)


I m Indian not korean


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 21, 2018)

This guy in my avatar looks a lot like mohit actually

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> WHAT is cheap hair, mohit


I meant chest hair

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Benedict Cumberzatch man I thought you were Mohit this entire back and forth. WTF.
> 
> Uh tell the people if Ansem used Teleport and he is off the gameboard. The Lynch will most likely fail. That is how it works in the OBD favorites. Only way you can target him is if you too are off the board and in his dimension.
> 
> ...



do you want me to mention this came from you or not


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 21, 2018)

Mojito said:


> I meant chest hair


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> do you want me to mention this came from you or not


yeah of course 

k im out


----------



## Avito (Mar 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> You all look the same. (lol)


How can I look like Zatch


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Mojito said:


> How can I look like Zatch


asian avatars 
(wew dat sounds racist.)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Stop pulling me back in. I'm gone.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 21, 2018)

Mojito said:


> How can I look like Zatch



Make your avatar my Mikkel one


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Shad0180 reads novice scum to me.

hopefully not wrong.


----------



## Avito (Mar 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Make your avatar my Mikkel one


Nah I like this one more


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> This guy in my avatar looks a lot like mohit actually


If you slapped him with a shovel, put him on a diet and bleached him for 16hrs maybe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> If you slapped him with a shovel, put him on a diet and bleached him for 16hrs maybe


That's racist


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 21, 2018)

Mojito said:


> That's racist


Racist would be saying he should also butcher the sacred cow and make bulgogi while bleaching you.


----------



## Avito (Mar 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Racist would be saying he should also butcher the sacred cow and make bulgogi while bleaching you.


I m an atheist so no cow is sacred for me eat away man


----------



## Avito (Mar 21, 2018)

Seriously wolfie you have lost your edge these insult are kid level at best


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 21, 2018)

Mojito said:


> I m an atheist so no cow is sacred for me eat away man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 21, 2018)

Mojito said:


> Seriously wolfie you have lost your edge these insult are kid level at best


I've never insulted anyone in my life

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Mar 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> You all look the same. (lol)





RemChu said:


> asian avatars
> (wew dat sounds racist.)



ARR ROOK SAME

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 21, 2018)

That looks tasty tbh


----------



## Avito (Mar 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I've never insulted anyone in my life


----------



## Didi (Mar 21, 2018)

hnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Didi (Mar 21, 2018)

I know they buried her body with others
her sister and mother and
500 families
and will she remember me
50 years later
I wish I could save her in some kind of timemachine
know all your enemies
we know who our enemies are


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 21, 2018)

vegetarians be like 




*Spoiler*: __ 




don't hurt me @dunya


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 21, 2018)

Didi said:


> I know they buried her body with others
> her sister and mother and
> 500 families
> and will she remember me
> ...



on the french message boards, there is a button to report members to the government.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> If you slapped him with a shovel, put him on a diet and bleached him for 16hrs maybe



Mohit is pretty skinny. Doesn't need no diet. Mohit will be posting pictures of his color festival so you will see his beauty. YOU WILL ALL SEE MOHIT FOR WHO HE IS.

gorgeous. fabulous. i am mohit's #1 fan

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Mohit is pretty skinny. Doesn't need no diet. Mohit will be posting pictures of his color festival so you will see his beauty. YOU WILL ALL SEE MOHIT FOR WHO HE IS.
> 
> gorgeous. fabulous. i am mohit's #1 fan


I saw him get bribed by you to post in some naruto convo his shirtless pics.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I saw him get bribed by you to post in some naruto convo his shirtless pics.



He never posted them. I didn't bribe him, though. I flattered him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> He never posted them. I didn't bribe him, though. I flattered him.


You must've missed it then.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Watched 5 minutes of the movie.
Can already tell this movie is awesome.


stars the dude from Twilight. He can actually act.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You must've missed it then.



@Mojito rectify this situation IMMEDIATELY and send me shirtless photos

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Man he looks like my buddy Pablo....

>_> kinda unreal.


----------



## Didi (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

murder x3 kill x 3 earrings lol


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 21, 2018)

Can this snow fuck off already, god damn.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Lol, twilight dude goes into a Haitian grandma's apartment, opens fridge to cook something.
Bunch of herbal stuff and black goop in jars.
"What is all this shit?"

LOL

Surprised no rice or anything but yup, kinda accurate. Think it's uh homeopathy stuff in the fridge.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 21, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> You are gross



Cleopatra did that for real


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Cleopatra did that for real


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

This movie haha!


----------



## Didi (Mar 21, 2018)

What a beautiful face
I have found in this place
that is circling all round the sun


----------



## Stelios (Mar 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


>



Since the time of Cleopatra,  has been known to have the age-defying qualities necessary to keep a woman's skin  and supple. It works best when applied to the face while  a steaming 98.6℉, thus the best application is by way of the money shot.
It is a well known historical fact that Cleopatra would bathe in tubs filled with the spoatie,or man chowder of her slaves. It was this natural facial cream that was the secret to her radiant . If your woman is protesting the money shot, let her in on this well kept beauty secret and she  be forever grateful!

Gotta love slang

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Grossssssssss


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 21, 2018)

Looks so delicious omg


----------



## Didi (Mar 21, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Since the time of Cleopatra,  has been known to have the age-defying qualities necessary to keep a woman's skin  and supple. It works best when applied to the face while  a steaming 98.6℉, thus the best application is by way of the money shot.
> It is a well known historical fact that Cleopatra would bathe in tubs filled with the spoatie,or man chowder of her slaves. It was this natural facial cream that was the secret to her radiant . If your woman is protesting the money shot, let her in on this well kept beauty secret and she  be forever grateful!
> 
> Gotta love slang



Semen stains the mountain tops


----------



## Stelios (Mar 21, 2018)

Didi said:


> Semen stains the mountain tops



Also hotel curtains


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

With dyed blonde hair he looks just like Pablo ~_~
(When I first met him)
Character he plays in the movie just as crazy too....


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

I miss zanny adventures w/ him ~_~


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

HOLY $@^^ This movie bestt thing I've seen in a long time.

Crazy. s

epic


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

It was gritty and real.

Like you ever seen someone who's life is spiraling out of control? (In terms of crime) 
This movie describes that perfectly.


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Love the Twilight Kid now.  
Never thought I would say this in my life.


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

like legit this movie.


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

10/10 plot, 10/10 rising action, 10/10 climax.

Heartwarming ending. Q_Q

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

THAT ENDIBGGGGG'

this film.


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

muh heart.


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

I had a _Good Time_.


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Told you guys shad reads scummy.


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Fuck man. Movie makes me miss my old friend.
Like legit a photography genius and hella interesting person. 
sorta insane tho, most geniuses are, eccentric.

he is chaotic


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

He was the first friend i made in San Fran.
Same night we went over to a liquor store like down the street.
bought booze
and drank some right there on the sidewalk
like a gulp.

like insane
i would never do this LOL

but dats pablo


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

boredom.

k back to painting.


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Those type of wild and fearless ppl, they enable me to get into situations i would never otherwise get into.
I anchor them from doing anything to extreme *I try. They usually do whatever anyways
but fuck good memories.

he would still be here if he didnt self destruct and quit school.

gg


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Im talking to myself btw.....none of u care.


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

bluh im sad now.


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

@MAD are you crazy irl? You seem like 1 of those types.
smart, charming and self destructive. o.o


----------



## Avito (Mar 21, 2018)

How can anyone keep talking to themself in whole fucking page

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Mojito said:


> How can anyone keep talking to themself in whole fucking page


You don't monologue in your head?

I do it all the time.

ego chatter


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

well not all the time, but yeah.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> You don't monologue in your head?
> 
> I do it all the time.
> 
> ego chatter


I do too but I keep that shit in my head if I wrote all that comes to my mind people will think I m a psychopath


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Anyways was reminiscing on the past.
Romanticizing real fast.


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Mojito said:


> I do too but I keep that shit in my head if I wrote all that comes to my mind people will think I m a psychopath


so u are a psychopath?

*[Vote Lynch Mohit]
*
I don't care what people think. right now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

bluh, I talk too much.


----------



## Avito (Mar 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> so u are a psychopath?
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Mohit]
> *
> I don't care what people think. right now.


Everyone gets a weird thoughts but the one who acts on it are the psychopath


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Mojito said:


> Everyone gets a weird thoughts but the one who acts on it are the psychopath


My thoughts aren't weird.

_*You have repressed desires, urges? Feed into your shadow. Liberate it.*_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 21, 2018)

I always get thoughts like what would happen if I bashed my boss's head with this keyboard but I will never know cause I don't act on those impulses

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

OKAY, I wasn't expecting that. Don't act on that bro.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

_ LOL _gave me a good chuckle. That's uh normal feelings.


----------



## Avito (Mar 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> _ LOL _gave me a good chuckle. That's uh normal feelings.


I know and when in a meeting I m like should I just start screaming and run away from this shit cause somethings it can get too much unbearable


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

wip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> wip


What's this???


----------



## Aries (Mar 21, 2018)

Its electric boogie woogie woogie

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Come out of the shower.
dry off.
wear tight black short sleeve tshirt.

You can see pecks, chest.
Looks good 
vanity


I think I'll dye my hair this week.
blonde. 
Never done it, but why not.


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Oi man I really need to work on those 2 dudes.
make top 1 bigger too.
tilt head of bottom dude.

bluuh anatomy, so much work. 
wtf.

but its ok for first pass.


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

I wasted so much time today.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @MAD are you crazy irl? You seem like 1 of those types.
> smart, charming and self destructive. o.o



yes but I’m much better at hiding it in the real

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 21, 2018)

Everyone is crazy inside they just hide it from the others


----------



## Didi (Mar 21, 2018)

Can't believe 
how strange it is to be anything at all

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 21, 2018)

If you need unlock/etc @ me 


@MAD


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> If you need unlock/etc @ me
> 
> 
> @MAD



thx bud

@ everyone else



signup itll be a blast


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> thx bud
> 
> @ everyone else
> 
> ...



Hard to sign up on a locked thread.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> Hard to sign up on a locked thread.



Have an Illiterate.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 21, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Didi (Mar 21, 2018)

And in my dreams you're alive and you're crying


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 21, 2018)

Wow, I am fucking pissed


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 21, 2018)

Like super pissed


----------



## Didi (Mar 21, 2018)

>commenting about ongoing games


----------



## dunya (Mar 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> vegetarians be like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a moderate one. I don't care if ya'll eat meat, I just hate chewing it personally.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 21, 2018)

dunya said:


> I'm a moderate one. I don't care if ya'll eat meat, I just hate chewing it personally.



Have you tried the impossible burger


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 21, 2018)

Didi said:


> >commenting about ongoing games


Where did your sparkles go?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> Have an Illiterate.



Oh....well looks like I am illegible then.


----------



## Didi (Mar 21, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Where did your sparkles go?




rude
I guess the month you gave me is over

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> Oh....well looks like I am illegible then.



ineligible*

and maybe not cuz after all u didnt post that in the signup thread technically


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 21, 2018)

Didi said:


> rude
> I guess the month you gave me is over


Where have you been lately?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> ineligible*
> 
> and maybe not cuz after all u didnt post that in the signup thread technically



But my terrible spelling will give me away anyway.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> But my terrible spelling will give me away anyway.



ur not the only person in mafia history with poor spelling

remember mille
remember melodie
remember mohit

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> ur not the only person in mafia history with poor spelling
> 
> remember mille
> remember melodie
> remember mohit



...holy shit rule of M OP

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Didi (Mar 21, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Where have you been lately?



I was on vacation, skiiing, in austria, last month as I announced


----------



## Stelios (Mar 21, 2018)

Didi said:


> I was on vacation, skiiing, in austria, last month as I announced




how hard is it to learn to ski from ground zero ?


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Raven hair Lara Croft body in jogging clothes with tats all over. I have zero chance. Wanna try though. Holy 5743


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Noooo I look down for a sec and lost her. Omg

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Ok nvrm I see her


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Yo she like actually stopped despite being ahead of me. I have no idea what to say


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Yo I chickened out. Her face is okay. Dat body ands tats though.  wtf would I even say? I like your tats?


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Nice ass


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Yo I chickened out. Her face is okay. Dat body ands tats though.  wtf would I even say? I like your tats?


"Yo nice tits...


I mean tats, what's the story behind 'em?  "

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stelios (Mar 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Yo I chickened out. Her face is okay. Dat body ands tats though.  wtf would I even say? I like your tats?



you are an art's student for fucks shake

'Excuse me , I have a body sketch homework for my class and you are just stunning. I'd like to buy you a cup of coffee and if you allow me to draw you for my class'


god damn fucking tinder social media introverted generation

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 21, 2018)

a) flattered ? achieved
b) smile ? granted
c) worst case scenario? she smiles says no leaves and spends the rest of her day thinking about this 'crazy' happenstance
d) best case scenario ? She's at your apartment and you drew her naked (or with clothes who gives a shit) and thus the stepping stone is being set


----------



## Stelios (Mar 21, 2018)

pussies @Benedict Cumberzatch  tier should refrain from rating my posts

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 21, 2018)

Stelios said:


> pussies @Benedict Cumberzatch  tier should refrain from rating my posts



Come at me, bro.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Come at me, bro.



shut up Siri

Siri
from today I want you to call me Overlord


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Stelios said:


> you are an art's student for fucks shake
> 
> 'Excuse me , I have a body sketch homework for my class and you are just stunning. I'd like to buy you a cup of coffee and if you allow me to draw you for my class'
> 
> ...


ya first thought, was ask her to model 4 me.


she looks older, could use a sugar mama


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

I taled to Pablo.
He was like "yeah the twilight dude does look like a doped up version me!"

LOL

i found out his home burned down in those Cali fires. 

Muh Pablo

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> ya first thought, was ask her to model 4 me.
> 
> 
> she looks older, could use a sugar mama



Remchu

do you know what's weird bro?

That stars align man
everything is connected
You put this avatar today of Thom Yorke

today i received the triple LP ok notok 1997-2017 LP of Radiohead. Remastered from the original analogue tapes
and they also gave me this code
to dl it digitally

want me to hook you up with some original delicious material?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

always look better from further away, :/

except that rich chick in the form fitting dress.


Stelios said:


> Remchu
> 
> do you know what's weird bro?
> 
> ...


hell yeah man.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> hell yeah man.



the deed is done

enjoy


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

cool i only have Kid A and the Rainbow one atm


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 21, 2018)

Stelios said:


> shut up Siri
> 
> Siri
> from today I want you to call me Overlord



Yes, Overlord. What can I do for you today?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 21, 2018)

Radiohead!


----------



## Stelios (Mar 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Yes, Overlord. What can I do for you today?



Siri from today I am going to call you Bitch
Your new name is Bitch

Bitch
What appointments do I have tomorrow?
Bitch
Set an alarm for 07:24
Bitch
Turn On Night Shift


Goodnight Bitch


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

This is nice. Thank you man.


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

She ain't taking care of her kids lol.


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Siri from today I am going to call you Bitch
> Your new name is Bitch
> 
> Bitch
> ...


Feels like a skit from the Boondocks.


----------



## Aries (Mar 21, 2018)

*The Greed* Part 1: *Ava*(*rice*) *my name*

_No one said a word but they were all thinking about doing the same thing. They looked at one another hoping to see who would be the 1st take the initiative and collect the money dropping from Avalons body. Platinum calmly walked to Avalon almost examining what may have happened to him, it didnt take long before Aries rushed to Avalon to start picking up the coins from Avalons corpse and putting it in his pockets infuriating Vasto. 

Aries not cool, have you no shame? No he responded back. Its not like hes gonna use it Platinum replied back, as he smirked and slipped a hundred dollar bill into his pocket. After all the trouble we went through to find this place its the least we can receive incase this legendary console doesnt exist. Its Ava Aries said he would do the same to us. Platinum nodded, Ava was the kind of guy who would charge his parents for a ride anywhere. He was the Gamestop cashier always trying to push a sell and give less money for trade ins by finding excuses to pay them less then what they could have earned. He developed a bad reputation among his co workers for being cheap. Avarice the Kind was what they called him due to his companionship to Vasto. The kind part was tongue in cheek running joke amongst his peers started by White Wolf and Zatch. The Kind was due to Vasto being the only person who viewed him as a kind soul looking out for others. Unbeknownst to Vasto Ava kept ripping him off for more cash yet in a wierd type of way was one of the only 2 people he cared about...

Vasto asked them to stop taking Avas money. They didnt, in Vastos head he could see the greed in their eyes. They both wanted to more money/power... And would do anything to obtain it... Either by force like Aries or through cunning wit like Platinum.... Vasto wondered what could have happened... Aries noticed Ava was holding on to something... even in death he would not let it go... A golden ring..._

------------------------------------------------------------

As the Sega and Nintendo universes began merging together. Other dark forces began to take notice gathering together to take over. 2 Scientists end up meeting forming a Deadly Alliance to take over. Dr. Eggman and Dr. Wily had both failed to take over the world alone but with their combined superior intelligence they would create a robotic army to take over. They began sending out drones to gain knowledge on their new environment and plan ahead for potiential enemies like Sonic and Megaman who would no doubt try to stop them. 

Meanwhile in the Koopa Kingdom Bowser had gathered some of Nintendos greatest villains like King K. Rool, Andross and Ridley etc. With their combined army might they would be invincible, crushing anyone who dared to oppose them. They would take over this new world being merged together through force. Without hesitation Bowser and his new army began their assault. Andross and Ridley would attack any opposition in Space, King K. Rool and his kremlins would attack from the sea while Bowser and his army attacked from land. Targeting the mushroom kingdom first... Bowser would personally kill Mario himself... This time he would have help to make sure he would be gone... The 4 Masked Beasts appeared sourounding the Mushroom kingdom. 

Near a forrest a young boy in green is walking over the unconcious bodies of koopa troopas until he notices a Full Moon appear... It begins to slowly move closer to the world....

Reactions: Creative 2


----------



## Didi (Mar 22, 2018)

Stelios said:


> how hard is it to learn to ski from ground zero ?




dunno, been skiing since I was 5


----------



## Didi (Mar 22, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Remchu
> 
> do you know what's weird bro?
> 
> ...




oknotok is sweet
Man of War especially


----------



## Didi (Mar 22, 2018)

Didi said:


> dunno, been skiing since I was 5




but most adults I see learning it (I think my parents also learned it as adults) take a couple of weeks


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> She ain't taking care of her kids lol.


I couldn't even finish that video cuz the guy kept saying "eXpecially" 
THERE'S NO X IN ESPECIALLY 

Current mood.

In other news, I had a terribly disturbing dream last night


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 22, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> In other news, I had a terribly disturbing dream last night



What happened?


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 22, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> What happened?


I'll just give you a hint
Prison Rape 
IT WAS A DREAM SO I'M ALLOWED TO LAUGH ABOUT IT


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2018)

Goodness

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 22, 2018)

@Underworld Broker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 22, 2018)

I blame my job for this nonsense


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 22, 2018)

@MAD

UB is currently wearing the sansa avatar

Reactions: Funny 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 22, 2018)

MAD was last seen: Managing account details, 10 minutes ago

Reactions: Funny 2 | Neutral 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 22, 2018)

come back wad, u must see this with ur own eyes

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 22, 2018)

Avalon said:


> come back wad, u must see this with ur own eyes


screenshot this shit asap


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 22, 2018)

now i can finally change avatars

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 22, 2018)

i wonder if i can pull off a game of thrones avatar


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 22, 2018)

Mojito said:


> i wonder if i can pull off a game of thrones avatar


whos ur favourite got character? i can make u a gif avatar now

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 22, 2018)

Avalon said:


> whos ur favourite got character? i can make u a gif avatar now


make one of him please its my old ava from OJ it doesnt fit in NF though


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 22, 2018)

Mojito said:


> make one of him please its my old ava from OJ it doesnt fit in NF though





heres a sig

Reactions: Winner 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 22, 2018)

Mojito what is wrong with you?
You belong behind these walls with the other inmates

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 22, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Mojito what is wrong with you?
> You belong behind these walls with the other inmates


embrace the madness don't hide from it


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 22, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 22, 2018)

@Avalon  can you crop this one


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 22, 2018)

Mojito said:


> @Avalon  can you crop this one

Reactions: Winner 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 22, 2018)

now its perfect

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 22, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I'll just give you a hint
> Prison Rape
> IT WAS A DREAM SO I'M ALLOWED TO LAUGH ABOUT IT



Sounds like a fantasy

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 22, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I'll just give you a hint
> Prison Rape
> IT WAS A DREAM SO I'M ALLOWED TO LAUGH ABOUT IT


you know people pay to get these fantasies realised


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 22, 2018)

The crazy cock cutter really doesn't suit you Mojit, you're more like a Pip or Hot Pie or something.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> The crazy cock cutter really doesn't suit you Mojit, you're more like a Pip or Hot Pie or something.


Pyp and hot pie are irrelevant characters


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 22, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Sounds like a fantasy


I work in a women's prison and sometimes I forget men aren't locked up in here 
Prisoners don't look like orange is the new black or even Shawshank Redemption 


White Wolf said:


> The crazy cock cutter really doesn't suit you Mojit, you're more like a Pip or Hot Pie or something.





Mojito said:


> Pyp and hot pie are irrelevant characters


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 22, 2018)

Mojito said:


> Pyp and hot pie are irrelevant characters


----------



## Avito (Mar 22, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I work in a women's prison and sometimes I forget men aren't locked up in here
> Prisoners don't look like orange is the new black or even Shawshank Redemption


Wow really 
Must be tough with all those scary ladies around you all the time


----------



## Avito (Mar 22, 2018)

I baited you and you came right with the response I expected


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 22, 2018)

Mojito said:


> I changed it wayy back
> Get to the speed slow poke
> And you are so easy to read too


> wayy back
> I can see edit history


----------



## Avito (Mar 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> > wayy back
> > I can see edit history


Indeed you can


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 22, 2018)

Mojito said:


> Indeed you can


Then stop pretending foo'


----------



## Avito (Mar 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Then stop pretending foo'


It was changed before you pointed it out yet you tried to point it out cincidence I think not


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 22, 2018)

Mojito said:


> cincidence


Stahp 

Mojeet 

Stahp

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 22, 2018)

Mojito said:


> Wow really
> Must be tough with all those scary ladies around you all the time


Not really scary, more just "why did you think that looked good today?!"

If they don't look like this ^ they look like a straight up dude

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

I just spent three hours in photoshop making my first avatar. How do you guys like it?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I just spent three hours in photoshop making my first avatar. How do you guys like it?


It's amazing, truly a genius level artwork.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

@White Wolf what happened to cat factions? I don't see the option anymore. or the reznor sheep


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @White Wolf what happened to cat factions? I don't see the option anymore. or the reznor sheep


 ?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I just spent three hours in photoshop making my first avatar. How do you guys like it?



Love yuumei's art, great avy ~

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

I want to eat these.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> ?



Which cat shall I do?!


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 22, 2018)

Pussy


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 22, 2018)

cat 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Pussy



I'm signing you up.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

NO GIRLS ALLOWED


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'm signing you up.



Used to buy so many of those shits, same as yugioh cards rip

Wanna buy my ancient e-hero deck?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Used to buy so many of those shits, same as yugioh cards rip
> 
> Wanna buy my ancient e-hero deck?



You think you can scam me into buying your cards?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You think you can scam me into buying your cards?


They're pretty good cards and over a decade old in near/mint condition


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> They're pretty good cards and over a decade old in near/mint condition


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Avito (Mar 22, 2018)

What's this faction shit is all about


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

Mojito said:


> What's this faction shit is all about



Nothing for you to see here. Move along, Mohit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 22, 2018)

@Mojito 


probly cos you fail

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Nothing for you to see here. Move along, Mohit.


Jelous are we


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

Mojito said:


> Jelous are we



yes, why are you trying to get rid of that gorgeous lanky figure of yours? you'd be a model in japanese society's standards of beauty, you lamb head

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

don't rate my post funny, @Mojito. i'm being serious. you have no idea about modeling in japan.


----------



## Avito (Mar 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> yes, why are you trying to get rid of that gorgeous lanky figure of yours? you'd be a model in japanese society's standards of beauty, you lamb head


But I m from India I can't get a good looking girl to arrange marry me if I don't look decent enough


----------



## Avito (Mar 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> don't rate my post funny, @Mojito. i'm being serious. you have no idea about modeling in japan.


Like I did I m in India not Japan.


----------



## Baba (Mar 22, 2018)

Mojito said:


> But I m from India I can't get a good looking girl to arrange marry me if I don't look decent enough


Are you really going to do arrange marriage?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

Mojito said:


> But I m from India I can't get a good looking girl to arrange marry me if I don't look decent enough



Tell us more about your family's quest to arrange a marriage for you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 22, 2018)

Baba said:


> Are you really going to do arrange marriage?


Don't know bro if I can find someone whom I truly love before 30 then I won't if not I will probably get arrange married

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Avito (Mar 22, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Anyone wanna buy me an html usertitle?
> 
> Currently broke.


Ava what is this


----------



## Avito (Mar 22, 2018)

I m doing background checks and I found this that you are broke as fuck


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 22, 2018)

Mojito said:


> Ava what is this


that was before i just won the most recent POTW art contest and got a lot of points

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Tell us more about your family's quest to arrange a marriage for you.


No its way to personal

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

Mojito said:


> No its way to personal



Send me all the pics your family's matchmaker has in your portfolio, and I'll tell you which ones portray you as the most handsome.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 22, 2018)

There's only one person I wouldn't mind being arrange married to.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Send me all the pics your family's matchmaker has in your portfolio, and I'll tell you which ones portray you as the most handsome.


Nah I m not even looking for anyone at this moment so probably don't have a portfolio of that sort.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> There's only one person I wouldn't mind being arrange married to.


Let e guess,  broki

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 22, 2018)

Mojito said:


> Let e guess,  broki


Not her, no.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lew (Mar 22, 2018)

Ava is true scum buying votes

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Avito (Mar 22, 2018)

Lew said:


> Ava is true scum buying votes


Hey you can buy too if you can afford it like him

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 22, 2018)

Mojito said:


> But I m from India I can't get a good looking girl to arrange marry me if I don't look decent enough



>implying looks matter in India in arranged marriage situations


----------



## Avito (Mar 22, 2018)

Stelios said:


> >implying looks matter in India in arranged marriage situations


It does now a days girl are getting picky here with all the westernization


----------



## Avito (Mar 22, 2018)

I don't want to get rejected unlike my cousin


----------



## Lew (Mar 22, 2018)

Damn Ava you rep for 14k

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 22, 2018)

Lew said:


> Damn Ava you rep for 14k


That was probably a bluff but I rather not take a chance


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

Stelios said:


> >implying looks matter in India in arranged marriage situations



Hey overlord, how was your wakeup call this morning? I aim to please.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

Mojito said:


> That was probably a bluff but I rather not take a chance



Ava reps for almost 15k 

or in your case, he will neg you 15k

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

Mojito said:


> I don't want to get rejected unlike my cousin



Your cousin wanted to get rejected?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

double negatives = positive
triple negative = negative

this is math

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 22, 2018)

Mojito said:


> That was probably a bluff but I rather not take a chance

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

Let's all neg Mohit until he gets a red bar

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Avito (Mar 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Ava reps for almost 15k
> 
> or in your case, he will neg you 15k


wow thats scary


----------



## Lew (Mar 22, 2018)

Wait, how come you can but the amount of rep you want to give in? I only have two options.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Let's all neg Mohit until he gets a red bar


that would also be an achievement
 i just don want to be in middle either get to the top or bottom

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 22, 2018)

I just saw one of the prettiest engagement rings ever 

It had a blue sapphire

Just _wow_


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 22, 2018)

Lew said:


> Wait, how come you can but the amount of rep you want to give in? I only have two options.


thats very weird...you should ask staff about that.

pretty sure everyone can edit the amount they want

thats why waffles and melodie only give me exactly 1 point every time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

Lew said:


> Wait, how come you can but the amount of rep you want to give in? I only have two options.



because you suck.


----------



## Avito (Mar 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Your cousin wanted to get rejected?


nah he was rejected by a girl when the thought if getting him arrange married last year he is same age as me and earn more then me apprently 
i really hate those IT guys sitting in office all day in AC while i have to travel intensively


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I just saw one of the prettiest engagement rings ever
> 
> It had a blue sapphire
> 
> Just _wow_



Princess Diana's ring?


----------



## Lew (Mar 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> because you suck.



It's probably this


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

Mojito said:


> nah he was rejected by a girl when the thought if getting him arrange married last year he is same age as me and earn more then me apprently
> i really hate those IT guys sitting in office all day in AC while i have to travel intensively



Why don't you move to Serbia with WW? It's cold there. I think the two of you would make great roommates.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 22, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 22, 2018)

come in here baba and catch this -14 k neg

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Avito (Mar 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Why don't you move to Serbia with WW? It's cold there. I think the two of you would make great roommates.


i hate winters 
also


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Princess Diana's ring?



Sapphire wasn't as big as that one, haha. But it was still pretty

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 22, 2018)

Lew said:


> Wait, how come you can but the amount of rep you want to give in? I only have two options.


We're staff, we have to love or hate with the full force of our rep cock, nothing in between.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

Mojito said:


> i hate winters
> also



who wouldn't pay to watch a porno of ww und mohit?


----------



## Lew (Mar 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> We're staff, we have to love or hate with the full force of our rep cock, nothing in between.



Only Sith deal in absolutes


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 22, 2018)

Lew said:


> Only Sith deal in absolutes


Well you applied to join the dark side, now live with it.


----------



## Baba (Mar 22, 2018)

Avalon said:


> come in here baba and catch this -14 k neg




You don't scare me


----------



## Avito (Mar 22, 2018)

although i wouldnt mind moving in with @Underworld Broker germany is pretty famous for automobiles too that would be a plus

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 22, 2018)

Baba said:


> You don't scare me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

Mojito said:


> although i wouldnt mind moving in with @Underworld Broker germany is pretty famous for automobiles too that would be a plus

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 22, 2018)

Mojito said:


> although i wouldnt mind moving in with @Underworld Broker germany is pretty famous for automobiles too that would be a plus


> wants to move in with Broki
> talking about cars


no wonder you can't even get an arranged marriage holy shit


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 22, 2018)

uh oh looks like theres some flaming going on in the game


----------



## Lew (Mar 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Well you applied to join the dark side, now live with it.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Stelios (Mar 22, 2018)

Mojito said:


> I don't want to get rejected unlike my cousin



Things could be worst I guess
you could always be rejected *by* your cousin

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> don't rate my post funny, @Mojito. i'm being serious. you have no idea about modeling in japan.


But Japan wants to bleach anything that isn't ghost white, so he'd have to undergo the Michael Jackson skin bleaching procedure 




Underworld Broker said:


> I just saw one of the prettiest engagement rings ever
> 
> It had a blue sapphire
> 
> Just _wow_


PIXXXXXXXXXXXXX



White Wolf said:


> We're staff, we have to love or hate with the full force of our rep cock, nothing in between.





Lew said:


> Only Sith deal in absolutes


So staff are sith, got it.


----------



## Baba (Mar 22, 2018)

@Avalon You're not allowed to be nice when I'm not nice 

Thanks for the 14K rep tho  that's the highest I've ever received

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 22, 2018)

Baba said:


> @Avalon You're not allowed to be nice when I'm not nice
> 
> Thanks for the 14K rep tho  that's the highest I've ever received


i dont neg people

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 22, 2018)

Avalon said:


> uh oh looks like theres some flaming going on in the game


none of our business now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lew (Mar 22, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> But Japan wants to bleach anything that isn't ghost white, so he'd have to undergo the Michael Jackson skin bleaching procedure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No staff are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> But Japan wants to bleach anything that isn't ghost white, so he'd have to undergo the Michael Jackson skin bleaching procedure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are white Indians. Are you saying you know what Mohit looks like? 

You two have swapped pics?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 22, 2018)

Mojito said:


> none of our business now


agreed 

just gotta ignore him and rate his posts funny

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> > wants to move in with Broki
> > talking about cars
> 
> 
> no wonder you can't even get an arranged marriage holy shit


i said automobiles not cars
cars are toys compared to heavy earth movers


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

Lew said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



Who decides on the new game moderator? do you guys all take a vote


----------



## Lew (Mar 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Who decides on the new game moderator? do you guys all take a vote


----------



## Stelios (Mar 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Hey overlord, how was your wakeup call this morning? I aim to please.



Last time Siri talked without my permission 
I gave the phone to my son
he played catch with it and broke it


----------



## Avito (Mar 22, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Things could be worst I guess
> you could always be rejected *by* your cousin


all hail the overlord


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

Mojito said:


> i said automobiles not cars
> cars are toys compared to heavy earth movers



somehow you make the most poetic posts. cars = toys = reminiscent of childhood when society deems it appropriate for a human to play with toys. then the preceding sentence you manage to write as a child would speak, "i sand wutomobiles not cars."

just gorgeous, mohit.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 22, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> PIXXXXXXXXXXXXX



Couldn't take a picture since I was grocery shopping and it would look strange if I'd ask the cashier if I can take a picture of her ring


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Last time Siri talked without my permission
> I gave the phone to my son
> he played catch with it and broke it



Are you threatening me, Overlord?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 22, 2018)

Maybe I'll find a similar one with google


----------



## Avito (Mar 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> somehow you make the most poetic posts. cars = toys = reminiscent of childhood when society deems it appropriate for a human to play with toys. then the preceding sentence you manage to write as a child would speak, "i sand wutomobiles not cars."
> 
> just gorgeous, mohit.


i m typing in the dark i m not that good at it 
mistakes are bound to happen

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

Lew said:


>



The new moderator position in the contest section of the forums. That is now open for applications. WHO DECIDES WHO WINS THE SPOT? does all of staff vote? or does trinity just declaim


----------



## Lew (Mar 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> The new moderator position in the contest section of the forums. That is now open for applications. WHO DECIDES WHO WINS THE SPOT? does all of staff vote? or does trinity just declaim



it's completely random

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 22, 2018)

Avalon said:


> i dont neg people


 Thanks again

I don't rep people. Mostly because I forget rep system exists until someone mentions it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> There are white Indians. Are you saying you know what Mohit looks like?
> 
> You two have swapped pics?


I don't swap pix with people

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 22, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I don't swap pix with people


u were swapping pics with mael

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 22, 2018)

Mojito said:


> i said automobiles not cars
> cars are toys compared to heavy earth movers


so lame

if I was moving in with Broki it'd be to move the earth under her


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> so lame
> 
> if I was moving in with Broki it'd be to move the earth under her



You want to be her human chariot? She'd ride on your back?


----------



## Baba (Mar 22, 2018)

@Mojito Nah I'm fine but thanks

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> so lame
> 
> if I was moving in with Broki it'd be to move the earth under her


what the fuck i cant even rep you i so wanted to neg rep this


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2018)

Avalon said:


> u were swapping pics with mael



Y I K E S
O
O
O
O

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 22, 2018)

Mojito said:


> what the fuck i cant even rep you i so wanted to neg rep this


I don't judge you for being gay, there's plenty of great gay people, like. Uh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 22, 2018)

Avalon said:


> u were swapping pics with mael


I only received, I don't send

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 22, 2018)

Avalon said:


> u were swapping pics with mael




That means nothing
this an artistic representation of the type of fotos that Mael was interested into

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

ww

Link removed


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I only received, I don't send



Wait, he sent you pictures of his feet and asked you for yours?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

Stelios said:


> That means nothing
> this an artistic representation of the type of fotos that Mael was interested into



I'm surprised you knew Mael. Did he post in the mafia section, or did you post in the café once upon a time?


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Wait, he sent you pictures of his feet and asked you for yours?



No.
I posted pix in BH like 10 years ago and I got flooded with dick pix and his was one of them.


----------



## Aries (Mar 22, 2018)

I cant wait to write the Sloth arc with 
slickback stoner Mr. Waffles.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> No.
> I posted pix in BH like 10 years ago and I got flooded with dick pix and his was one of them.





Guys here are kind of really nasty.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> ww
> 
> Link removed





Acceptable


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Acceptable



Link removed


----------



## Aries (Mar 22, 2018)

Hippie Mr. Waffles


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Guys here are kind of really nasty.


Oh I know


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Link removed


Looks older than 25 for azn standards tbh

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Guys here are kind of really nasty.



ill have you know im literally a bastion of purity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2018)

in fact im pretty sure i single-handedly made celibacy chic again

Reactions: Like 1 | Old 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

Avalon said:


> uh oh looks like theres some flaming going on in the game


Which game?


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I don't judge you for being gay, there's plenty of great gay people, like. Uh.


Pablo.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 22, 2018)

> digging thru dA 
> pregnant cow comic
> 'Moo-ternity'

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Platinum (Mar 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> > digging thru dA

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

Platinum said:


>


The first mistake.


----------



## poutanko (Mar 22, 2018)

@Underworld Broker Check Discord  if overall color is okay I'll tidy it up and you can continue ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 22, 2018)

poutanko said:


> @Underworld Broker Check Discord  if overall color is okay I'll tidy it up and you can continue ~



Checking rn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Mar 22, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Checking rn


You've already replied

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 22, 2018)

poutanko said:


> You've already replied



Can't leave this here unanswered though

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2018)

does Broki have a reply compulsion?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Mar 22, 2018)

@Underworld Broker


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 22, 2018)

MAD said:


> does Broki have a reply compulsion?



Not always, sometimes I just give a rating and move on 



Didi said:


> @Underworld Broker



?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

LOL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 22, 2018)

I don't want anyone feeling ignored

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 5


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I don't want anyone feeling ignored

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

Some of you guys are too nice.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 22, 2018)

@Avalon played @Avito , instead of a big avy he got mega cucked. 


Never change Mojeet

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Didi (Mar 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> @Avalon played @Avito , instead of a big avy he got mega cucked.
> 
> 
> Never change Mojeet




the person who got cucked because of that was Iwan tho, Moshit still won

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 22, 2018)

Didi said:


> the person who got cucked because of that was Iwan tho, Moshit still won


that's why iwan changed his name

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> that's why iwan changed his name


What does avito mean


----------



## Baba (Mar 22, 2018)

Avalon said:


> What does avito mean


Avalon x Mojito

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 22, 2018)

Avalon said:


> What does avito mean


*Av*a+Moj*ito*=Avito


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 22, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 22, 2018)

Negging iwan

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 22, 2018)

@Superman 

Quote this so i can rep u


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2018)

Avalon said:


> @Superman
> 
> Quote this so i can rep u


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 22, 2018)

Superman said:


>



How is AoE3 ?


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> *Av*a+Moj*ito*=Avito


DBZ


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> How is AoE3 ?



 I am taking it slowly trying for get back into the game. It is entertaining.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 22, 2018)

Superman said:


> I am taking it slowly trying for get back into the game. It is entertaining.



Good to hear it's entertaining.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Mar 22, 2018)

Avito is not a bad name, maybe only for Ava (if that's what Iwan intended to do)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 22, 2018)

i like it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

Sky  is blue and not a cloud in sight.


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

Oh wow Zatch
That lady the blonde one at the start of ExistenZ she is in the movie Good Time that I just wasted 2 nights ago.

 s y n c h r o n i c i t y

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Oh wow Zatch
> That lady the blonde one at the start of ExistenZ she is in the movie Good Time that I just wasted 2 nights ago.
> 
> s y n c h r o n i c i t y



I'm going to look up whoever you're talking about in a second.

ANYONE FROM OREGON

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 22, 2018)

Pennsylvania born and bred

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

beautiful~(the animation ^

she's Jennifer Jason Leigh

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

yeah way younger her, k same actress


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> beautiful~(the animation ^
> 
> she's Jennifer Jason Leigh



ahhh she was just in the awards circuit a while back for hateful eight


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Pennsylvania born and bred



Post pics, you quaker beauty.


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Post pics, you quaker beauty.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

I assume you're the guy in the red canoe on the far right which capsized? classic crugyr


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

Lush and verde 
brilliant green


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I assume you're the guy in the red canoe on the far right which capsized? classic crugyr


damn you found me


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 22, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Pennsylvania born and bred


REPRESENT

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 22, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> REPRESENT


ayeeeee you know it


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> damn you found me



I'm not a fabled mafia player for nothing. Picking up on clues is what I do.


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'm not a fabled mafia player for nothing. Picking up on clues is what I do.


or maybe this was all a ploy and thats actually ohio

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

HAAHAH
"It's ironic that a commentary on sexual addiction is being done by a guy who looks like he's jacking off."

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

and yes I listen to analysis of shit I've already seen.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

Oh wow sex addiction is not recognized as a mental disorder.

Though video game addiction now is in the DSM-V. 

HOLY S@!$^

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

thick eyebrows are cool

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

Zatch this movie is so weird.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

Kek the synchronicity continues

the movie is about games

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

Some nice philosophical ideas.

hmmm



but it's like beating it over your head. Kinda blunt. I prefer conveying those ideas in a subtle symbolic manor.

The fact they have to install in the spine, hoho...Kundalini install

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 22, 2018)

@RemChu

cute avatar


----------



## Catamount (Mar 22, 2018)

Cute.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Mar 22, 2018)

shit wait that was not intended

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Mar 22, 2018)

oh damn one time i decide to post and you post it before me
imma make my way back to the exit

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 22, 2018)

Catamount said:


> oh damn one time i decide to post and you post it before me
> imma make my way back to the exit


get back here


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

This guy is hype.


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

:I don't like it here. I don't know what's going on. We're both stumbling around together in this unformed world, whose rules and objectives are largely unknown, seemingly indecipherable or even possibly nonexistent, always on the verge of being killed by forces that we don't understand.

: That sounds like my game, all right.

: That sounds like a game that's not gonna be easy to market.

: But it's a game everybody's already playing. 

----------------

The game called Life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

@Catamount o.o thanks for all the hears.


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

Oh shit she was in uh Annihilation which I watched recently as well.

And uh Natalie who was the star of that was in the other movie I was posting about with Jude Law. Fucking uh _Closer_.

Fuck I'm in a movie loop with reoccurring actors.


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

but uh I like this movie.

it is a giant allegory 
it is trying to tell the viewer, your life is a game. You are unaware of the programming inherent, biologically built in.

Escape the prison.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

but uh I with eyes wide open, I am merely following my programming too no?

Illusion of choice, of free will.


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

*[Vote Lynch RemChu]
*
I'm tired of this game. I will wait for the next gen release.

*boom*


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

I'm not done yet with the movie.....mmmmm
director straight nutty.
i like it though.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> *[Vote Lynch RemChu]
> *
> I'm tired of this game. I will wait for the next gen release.
> 
> *boom*



Have you heard of Dreamtime?


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Have you heard of Dreamtime?




Yup.


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

Lol Realism vs Existentialism.


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

YO ZATCH

THAT ENDING


WORD  WOOOOOOOORd

awesome.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

The ending feels like our Post game mafia chats here....

lol


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

LOL Transcendentalism ,


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

I like your watchalong tweets

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

holy shit hahahhaa


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

I love you man, that was a riot.

I will make my little sister and family watch this when I get home.

Blow their fucking minds.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

It looks like in their future timeline. No more religion,
they play those hyperrealism games in empty Christian churches with uh no religious iconography in sight.


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The concept of a game where the subconscious of the players influences the events that unfold. That is very interesting as well. 

A symbiotic shared conscious experience. 

a mafia game.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

apparently elon musk talks about if the world is a simulation so much that he had to ban certain hours of the day from the conversation lol


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

Movie is basically Mafia. ... don't you agree @ Zatch ? 




Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> apparently elon musk talks about if the world is a simulation so much that he had to ban certain hours of the day from the conversation lol



DUDE I WAS WATCHING AN ELON MUSK TALK LAST NIGHT


Fuck he is so cool. ~_~

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

Like innovator.

Legendary. 

Amazing visionary.


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

Stop being on my wavelength Zatch. 



2 many friends as is.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

The comparison with mafia is interesting, yeah


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

That ending was soooo mafia.

And even the game host being like "I think some of these players are scum" paraphrase 

lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

It fits. 

that was cool.


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 22, 2018)

What movie are we talking about


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> What movie are we talking about



existenZ

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

Two Producers of the film are Hungarians, so it is not by chance that the X and the Z of the word "eXistenZ" are capitalized, since the letters between them make the Hungarian word "isten," which means "god."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

*nods head in approval*


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> existenZ


It's an old movie. Old movies are usually good, I'll check it out.


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Two Producers of the film are Hungarians, so it is not by chance that the X and the Z of the word "eXistenZ" are capitalized, since the letters between them make the Hungarian word "isten," which means "god."



That is deep.  On a lot of levels. Brilliant.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> It's an old movie. I'm old movies are usually good, I'll check it out.



Rem will give you the honest opinion.


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 22, 2018)

Okay Rem what's your opinion?


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

I just gave it. Good film. Might not be for everyone though.
I mean it's very much like the Matrix type of film.
Like you are introduced to lots of odd concepts in their world, they don't fully explain all of it, but if you are sharp it's easy enough to grasp. 

The philosophical stuff is obvious and they hit you over the head with it. 

@Benedict Cumberzatch I've said it already but uh thanks for the great recommendation. I'm glad I listened to you.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

JJ aware of the cultist thing before 

- Don Patch: Every night phase, Don Patch can use this on one player, making them think how Don wants them to think. That player will have to express and maintain the views prescribed to them by Patch throughout the next day phase otherwise they will be ultra killed.
Win con: Defeat all threats to your cult

was posted.

JJ in the cult or is the cultist? o.o


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

Maybe he's just smart  but uhhh yeah, did anyone else think* of that.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Boooo image mafia.


----------



## Aries (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Crugyr (Mar 23, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Cute.


Thanks


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

@Crugyr

I was talking about Jj32



jayjay³² said:


> Nah, isn't FAVORITES the cultist? So, he was town that got culted and then killed? The cultist is getting fucked hardcore, lmfao.


He posted this before info dump of Don patch dying was revealed. 

Yes I'm aware he was referencing the previous write up stuff, but still only player to infer Favorites was cultist is him.

So either high IQ or well someone already in da know.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

@Crugyr
Mod commenting on it.

Yikes we struck a nerve.


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Avito is not a bad name, maybe only for Ava (if that's what Iwan intended to do)


I like this name too


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Not super clear what he is saying... They already mentioned the cult before? 0.o


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

@iwandesu thanks for a free name change buddy


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

She's gorgeous.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Game Clash of Hosts:

Those write ups are ambiguous enough, where the average player would assume Favorites targets a player and gains a random ability related to a favorites character. 

I personally didn't auto assume favorites was a cultist. 

Especially with the culted people being different colored names.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

JJ must have a good role if Mod steps in to clarify... >_>

Ehhhh

either really good for town etc, or he is in fact the cultist.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Alright Alright. I'm not super following the game. 

MY BAD G.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Well he is role blocked for not image memeing. 

*[Vote Lynch JayJay32]
*
Not sure if I can vote but whatever. Risk taking.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 23, 2018)

For a moment I was wondering if this is the game thread 

Lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## novaselinenever (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Well he is role blocked for not image memeing.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch JayJay32]
> *
> Not sure if I can vote but whatever. Risk taking.



What are you doing lmao ?


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

novaselinenever said:


> What are you doing lmao ?


Shut up.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

novaselinenever said:


> What are you doing lmao ?



Here's clearly a very powerful indie that can't post in the game thread or gets RB'd or something. I don't know why everyone is ignoring him like he's a benevolent player.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> For a moment I was wondering if this is the game thread
> 
> Lol


Not my fault.....ugh


----------



## novaselinenever (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Shut up.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Dr. White (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Here's clearly a very powerful indie that can't post in the game thread or gets RB'd or something. I don't know why everyone is ignoring him like he's a benevolent player.


Donmt talk about the game outside of the thread please

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

Wait did RemChu got a conditional posting where he can't post in game thread but can use this thread to post his thoughts and votes


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

And I thought rem was just being crazy


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Donmt talk about the game outside of the thread please



Rem is responding to people here. what am i supposed to do


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Here's clearly a very powerful indie that can't post in the game thread or gets RB'd or something. I don't know why everyone is ignoring him like he's a benevolent player.


don't bite the hand that feeds ya. 
dun dun dun dun dun

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Rem is responding to people here. what am i supposed to do


Not post here.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Not post here.


Kill him for being insolent.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Man I'm blood lusted, too many red bulls...


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

I would not say that sober.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Kill him for being insolent.



Dad told me not to respond to you anymore.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Not my fault.....ugh



Rip in pepperoni


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

*[Vote No Lynch]*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

@jayjay³²  k trust 


love her nose and cheekbones

and also

She said "bad karma" 

synchronicity ~_~

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Schizophrenia -~-

bad karma


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

If I don't post for like 3 months after this I died from Red bull Overdose.

gg.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Speaking of schizo....

did uh you know who quit Nf?


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

flawless

She is Argentina born. Lived in Canada, went to college in my home state Bos. Now lives in NY.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Speaking of schizo....
> 
> did uh you know who quit Nf?



Who quit?


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Who quit?


Before your time. 
Uhhhh the square one, but yo I might catch heat for saying schizo....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

Cubey

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

He's been gone for a while, since January.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> *[Vote No Lynch]*


No Lynch = Voting for yourself twice.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Rip in pepperoni



Do you like cheesecake


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Picture her lounging around your living room, in her underwear. Flawless skin, eating a bowl of cereal.


shade0180 said:


> No Lynch = Voting for yourself twice.


We don't talk about Fight Club outside of the Club.
and obv I'm just doing that to not vote JJ....


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 23, 2018)

okay.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Fuck, I'm like tired and buzzed at the same time. Fucking Red bulls.


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Fuck, I'm like tired and buzzed at the same time. Fucking Red bulls.


How many did you drink?


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> How many did you drink?


2 and then accidentally opened a third and sipped.

but

like my blood veins and stuff is thin, shit like alcohol etc affects my system fast. I don't usually take in that stuff.

Sooooo

anything more than 2 in quick succession...heart will race. etc.


~_~


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

I'm fine.

just

awake yet my eyes have this weird tired feeling. ~_~ 

blah blah blah


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> 2 and then accidentally opened a third and sipped.
> 
> but
> 
> ...


The can says you're not allowed to drink more than 2 cans of Red Bull in a day.

So ya better stop

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

I'm being a spaz.

lata


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> The can says you're not allowed to drink more than 2 cans of Red Bull in a day.
> 
> So ya better stop


Red bull +vodka is ok though .


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> The can says you're not allowed to drink more than 2 cans of Red Bull in a day.
> 
> So ya better stop



Who says


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

what was that energy drink that had to be reformulated

4 LOKOS

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Who says


On the can

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

I don't have no fancy tablet with no fancy pen to help me with fancy calligraphy.


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Red bull +vodka is ok though .


 That's too much Caffeine


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

would marry


Baba said:


> On the can


I have never read the can lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> On the can



Red bull gives you wings! the more you drink, the closer you are to becoming an angel! !!!!!!!

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I don't have no fancy tablet with no fancy pen to help me with fancy calligraphy.


Neither do I

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> Neither do I


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

I was on a trip, partying. 

Would drink red bulls before dancing at the night club.

tried like 3 in one night, within hours . That's how I found my limit. 

heart was racing way too fast.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

I made a thread about cubey in the cb, rem. you didn't see it?


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

I imagine being on like cocaine or whatever would be the same effect.

so 

yup
never again.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

You have a touch pen we don't  
Probably using Samsung note 8 or something

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I made a thread about cubey in the cb, rem. you didn't see it?


I don't check that section lol.

THIS IS MUH HOME.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I have never read the can lol.


I usually drink them during my exams to keep me awake so I know 

One day I drank too much and I think it led to me having a cramp in my calf muscle  Most painful shit ever.


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)

Avito said:


> You have a touch pen we don't
> Probably using Samsung note 8 or something


I used my mouse


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> I usually drink them during my exams to keep me awake so I know
> 
> One day I drank too much and I think it led to me having a cramp in my calf muscle  Most painful shit ever.


Oh shit wow!


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

I rarely check the cb.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

wasn't al-sama your friend, baba


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I rarely check the cb.



That's fine. it's gone to the pits lately.


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> I used my mouse


You should try gfx then you got good muse skills for that


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)

Avito said:


> You should try gfx then you got good muse skills for that


I do gfx only for myself


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> I usually drink them during my exams to keep me awake so I know
> 
> One day I drank too much and I think it led to me having a cramp in my calf muscle  Most painful shit ever.


I drink it to go to work
I feel sleepy all the time as I usually only sleeps for like 4 to 5 hours

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> I do gfx only for myself


Really you gotta show me some of your work then


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> wasn't al-sama your friend, baba


No  Why?


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 23, 2018)

I drink redbull/coffe alot. At one point I'd be drinking 4-6 redbulls and 1-3 cups of coffee (quitting weed OP). But then one day when i tried to go to sleep late in the  AM my heart would begin racing and I got extreme anxiety. My thoughts would be very quick paced and disoriented, and i'd be bery jumpy and completely unable to fall asleep. Dehydration with alcohol and redbull is real. The best thing to do is walk around a comfortable place while breathing, drinking water (coffee/redbull/alcohol block reuptake of water) and relieving yourself (to drop blood pressure) in order to get back to a comfortable homeostasis. I stopped binging on that after that experience.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I imagine being on like cocaine or whatever would be the same effect.
> 
> so
> 
> ...


Imagine being deep asleep and waking up to a pain in your calf muscle feeling like your leg is being torn apart and only to realize the next day it was not a dream


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)

Avito said:


> Really you gotta show me some of your work then


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Life Lessons:
If you dance really well, girls want to F*ck. 


Dr. White said:


> I drink redbull/coffe alot. At one point I'd be drinking 4-6 redbulls and 1-3 cups of coffee (quitting weed OP). But then one day when i tried to go to sleep late am my heart would begin racing and I got extreme anxiety. My thoughts would be very quick paced and disoriented, and i'd be bery jumpy and completely unable to fall asleep. Dehydration with alcohol and redbull is real. The best thing to do is walk around a comfortable place while breathing, drinking water (coffee/redbull/alcohol block reuptake of water) and relieving yourself (to drop blood pressure) in order to get back to a comfortable homeostasis. I stopped binging on that after that experience.


Holy shit.

That heart racing feeling.

fuck it. Scary as fuck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

YO I HAVE A JUG OF WATER RIGHT BEHIND ME.

TY DOC

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

I LITERALLY FORGOT ABOUT IT

RIGHT BEHIND ME ON THIS WEIRD BOB ROSS CHAIR


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

Baba said:


>


Share with us
Show us your inner artist


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)

I dance really well

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

da fucking uh artist chairs with no back support. The round metal ones.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

My god, you caffeine fiends need to get your lives under control.


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> I dance really well


Do you live in dombiwali 
I have herd it's famous for dance 
PS share a video of it


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> Imagine being deep asleep and waking up to a pain in your calf muscle feeling like your leg is being torn apart and only to realize the next day it was not a dream


You ever uh
skeet skeet 
and cramp up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

@Baba did you have fun celebrating holi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> My god, you caffeine fiends need to get your lives under control.


Caffeine is a lot better than nicotine though


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Avito said:


> Do you live in dombiwali
> I have herd it's famous for dance
> PS share a video of it



You really want to get Baba's location, huh?


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

DOC TY FOR SAVING MY LIFE.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Avito said:


> Caffeine is a lot better than nicotine though



He said he quit weed. last time I checked, weed was nicotine free. but thank you.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> My god, you caffeine fiends need to get your lives under control.


Cannabis needs to be regulated like alcohol. I used to extremely wary of alcohol, but since wuitting weed for IRL that shit snuck me with a wuick left jab


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You really want to get Baba's location, huh?


Hush now don't ruin my plans


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

I used skeet skeet to be less vulgar... 



but the leg cramp thing.

have to make the joke

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> My god, you caffeine fiends need to get your lives under control.






Avito said:


> Do you live in dombiwali
> I have herd it's famous for dance
> PS share a video of it






Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Baba did you have fun celebrating holi

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Cannabis needs to be regulated like alcohol. I used to extremely wary of alcohol, but since wuitting weed for IRL that shit snuck me with a wuick left jab



summon @MAD the prophet of weed. come tell us why weed is better than alcohol.

would tag mugen but can't


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

I don't usually some weed but when I do I usually feel very sleepy after that


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

I feel sad for the people that have porn addictions and skip work because they can't get off of their computers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I feel sad for the people that have porn addictions and skip work because they can't get off of their computers.


Get off on their computer


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I used skeet skeet to be less vulgar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have a cramp eat a banana or have a gatorade. If not available put on them big boy pants and meditate through the pain while massaging the area. Then drink water after. Stretching after helps prevent reoccurence.

The worst thing is waking up to a calf or thigh cramp


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> summon @MAD the prophet of weed. come tell us why weed is better than alcohol.
> 
> would tag mugen but can't


Weed has never made me pass out unlike Alcohol

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

If you have a foot cramp when sitting, standing up on the foot helps

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I feel sad for the people that have porn addictions and skip work because they can't get off of their computers.


Wanking is hard work.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> summon @MAD the prophet of weed. come tell us why weed is better than alcohol.
> 
> would tag mugen but can't


It's not even worth arguing lol. It's one of those things that should be self evident.

Weed -> possible demotivation/ chance of cancer. Possible interruption of frontal lobe development in teenagers.

Alcohol -> chance of cancer, chirosis, digestive problems, severe lapse of control, drunk driving, loss of motor skills, blackouts, fetal alcohol syndrome, high addictive rates, chance of withdral effects etc, etc.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> It's not even worth arguing lol. It's one of those things that should be self evident.
> 
> Weed -> possible demotivation/ chance of cancer. Possible interruption of frontal lobe development in teenagers.
> 
> Alcohol -> chance of cancer, chirosis, digestive problems, severe lapse of control, drunk driving, loss of motor skills, blackouts, fetal alcohol syndrome, high addictive rates, chance of withdral effects etc, etc.



It has chance of cancer with weed? o.0

and ya weed is waaaaaay safer than alcohol don't even need to smoke to know that.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> It has chance of cancer with weed? o.0
> 
> and ya weed is waaaaaay safer than alcohol don't even need to smoke to know that.


Yeah, I mean that's pretty much the same with any inhaled substance that can cause cellular changes over time and create mutagens. Some more than others though.


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)

Space cake gave me the scariest experience tho


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Wait, so did you say why you quit? Were you addicted, spending all your money on it and feeling too emotionally distant from your loved ones?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I feel sad for the people that have porn addictions and skip work because they can't get off of their computers.


People skip work cos they can't get off to their computer? Maybe she needs to flash drive some panties.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Yeah, I mean that's pretty much the same with any inhaled substance that can cause cellular changes over time and create mutagens. Some more than others though.


My fucking friend was trying to tell me vaping is safe.
I was just near him, got like second hand of it.

I was coughing up Flem/ mucous. Muh virgin lungs.

betting vaping will still cause lung cancer because of the foreign chems being introduced into the lungs.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> People skip work cos they can't get off to their computer? Maybe she needs to flash drive some panties.



Porn addiction will only get worse once high-end VR technology is democratized.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

tasted like cotton candy doe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> My fucking friend was trying to tell me vaping is safe.
> I was just near him, got like second hand of it.
> 
> I was coughing up Flem/ mucous. Muh virgin lungs.
> ...


Certain vapes cause bubbles in the lung with concentrated nonsense, but most vape studies need much more time to get conclusive results.

Vapes that use water vapor as a main component are obviously safer than cigars, cigarettes which burn plant material/paper, but safer doesn't mean safe. I personally use an e cig as an alternative to smoking cigs but yeah it's def not as safe as some people convince themselves it is.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Porn addiction will only get worse once high-end VR technology is democratized.



Imagine polishing magnum dong poles in VR!!!!!!!


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Porn addiction will only get worse once high-end VR technology is democratized.


I'll quit cold turkey on that day.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Certain vapes cause bubbles in the lung with concentrated nonsense, but most vape studies need much more time to get conclusive results.
> 
> Vapes that use water vapor as a main component are obviously safer than cigars, cigarettes which burn plant material/paper, but safer doesn't mean safe. I personally use an e cig as an alternative to smoking cigs but yeah it's def not as safe as some people convince themselves it is.


He said 
"It's safer than a cheeseburger! All natural oil man! Expensive." My sex addict friend.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I'll quit cold turkey on that day.



That sounds totally like you, yeah. uh huh. 



RemChu said:


> Imagine polishing magnum dong poles in VR!!!!!!!


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> He said
> "It's safer than a cheeseburger! All natural oil man! Expensive." My sex addict friend.



Reminds me of how people think hookah bars are somehow innately safe.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

There is a red light district a few blocks away from me in the downtown china town area.

I could become a sex addict 

Descend into the flesh.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Strip club right next to my school downtown.


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Reminds me of how people think hookah bars are somehow innately safe.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

and weird like porn newspaper flyers in the mail box in this city.

This city is very uhhhhhh yeah.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Become the dude in Shame.

Years later my sister comes over my apartment.

"SIS WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING AT MY PLACE? I NEED TO FEED MY ADDICTION GTFO!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Strip club right next to my school downtown.


Reminds me of when people lost their shit that someone opened up a sex shop across my _High School_.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Hella Dark.

I want
a wife
2.5 kids

and a garden.


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)

How can you have 2.5 Kids?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Reminds me of when people lost their shit that someone opened up a sex shop across my _High School_.


The china town.

Strip clubs +Gay club right next to the Chinese middle school / highschool place.

kinda fucked up.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

i got tagged here

but forgot what it was for

Reactions: Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> i got tagged here
> 
> but forgot what it was for


Why is weed better than alcohol

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

@~M~ was here for a moment o.o


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> i got tagged here
> 
> but forgot what it was for



I gave you a creative rating because it looks like a blunt.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @~M~ was here for a moment o.o



Who is M


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Who is M


He is my boy toy.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> Why is weed better than alcohol



its obviously not cuz alcohol is legal and weed is illegal duh

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

a chum dumpster.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> He is my boy toy.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> its obviously not cuz alcohol is legal and weed is illegal duh


This is shit Trump would say. =]


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Where does M post nowadays? He use to post in the CB a lot. That's where I know him.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> The china town.
> 
> Strip clubs +Gay club right next to the Chinese middle school / highschool place.
> 
> kinda fucked up.



99% of the time they won't see anything
1% of the time is a lost cause, they could see worse from their Aunt Martha


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Oh speaking of masturbation.

Funniest shit

i s being in a Church, during a sermon.

Pastor mentions masturbation.

and every guy tries to keep a straight face. -_-

Like EVERY GUY DOES IT, don't look around. Don't show shame.

SHAME.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Next time I'm back home and they mentioned that. I'm just cough really loud. Hopefully cameraman turns it on me, then I smile and wink at the camera.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 23, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Next time I'm back home and they mentioned that. I'm just cough really loud. Hopefully cameraman turns it on me, then I smile and wink at the camera.



The camera? Do you worship at a mega church


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Oh speaking of masturbation.
> 
> Funniest shit
> 
> ...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> The camera? Do you worship at a mega church


Well no it's not mega, but it's a pretty big one in Boston. 

maybe like 400 members or something?

Megachurches are pigusting. Like a fucking mall.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Well no it's not mega, but it's a pretty big one in Boston.
> 
> maybe like 400 members or something?
> 
> Megachurches are pigusting. Like a fucking mall.



And that one guy didn't let the people into his mall-sized church during the Texas flood.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)

Holy places are creepy tbh


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> Holy places are creepy tbh


Want me to purify your holy place?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Want me to purify your holy place?



baba doesn't like men like you.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Want me to purify your holy place?


No thanks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> Holy places are creepy tbh


How can you say this, it's a space devoted to a particular activity is all. 

You in India? Don't they have temple stuff?

It's like a library you go there for a particular activity. 

but whatever.

=[

I am a black sheep.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

I can help WW in cleansing you of evil spirits @Baba

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> You in India? Don't they have temple stuff?


Ya, they are creepy.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> baba doesn't like men like you.


At least he's a man unlike you

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

They poop at temples in India.


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I can help WW in cleansing you of evil spirits @Baba

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> Ya, they are creepy.


Alright probably are haunted or something. 

I don't know jack about India.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> same
> 
> everyone knows its all about gelbooru, zerochan, pixiv, deviantArt, etc.
> 
> ...


HAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHA

I do have pixiv.

pixiv

is top tier ~~~~~


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 23, 2018)

I wanna eat a red velvet cake

Totally craving that rn


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Alright probably are haunted or something.
> 
> I don't know jack about India.


They are creepy because people believe in shit like it being haunted or something  


Creepy people


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Checking your followed artists after a month or two..

so lewd.


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I wanna eat a red velvet cake
> 
> Totally craving that rn


I'm gonna eat a red velvet cream waffle tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> They are creepy because people believe in shit like it being haunted or something
> 
> 
> Creepy people


That makes a lot of sense.

haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> I'm gonna eat a red velvet cream waffle tonight


@Mr. Waffles explain this at once.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I wanna eat a red velvet cake
> 
> Totally craving that rn



red velvet cheesecake


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

HOW THE FUCK DO I HAVE 25 Alerts.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Oh it's all from you guys...

whatever.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

that seems
kinda gross

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> that seems
> kinda gross



They are delicious. They taste like fluffy cream cheese frosting with the nice, bittersweet oreo cookies


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

I want to put my face in red velvet cake.

Not even eat or lick it. Just put my face in it.

I did that as a baby to a cake....

so

some Freudian shit going on here.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

if you want a weird oreo, look no further than this


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I want to put my face in red velvet cake.
> 
> Not even eat or lick it. Just put my face in it.
> 
> ...



That is such a waste of product, rem.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

GTFO here

fuckign disgusting kol lolol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> That is such a waste of product, rem.



Hey its like.

The stuff all over your face, you won. 

You made it. You don't even need to consume it's just on your face.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


>


Diabetes the cookie.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Hey its like.
> 
> The stuff all over your face, you won.
> 
> You made it. You don't even need to consume it's just on your face.


this isn't meant to be sexual btw.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

2 

much

red

bull

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Hey its like.
> 
> The stuff all over your face, you won.
> 
> You made it. You don't even need to consume it's just on your face.



Capitalist pig scum.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> @Mr. Waffles explain this at once.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


>



I don't think you've ever divulged your dessert preferences. If you had, I could find an oreo for you.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

I was going to buy hair dye.

Dying it like orangey blonde.

I WILL BECOME AGGRESSIVE.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I don't think you've ever divulged your dessert preferences. If you had, I could find an oreo for you.



tres leches, flan, and dulce de leche ice cream

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> tres leches, flan, and dulce de leche ice cream



I love tres leches.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

post a tres leches


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

jynx


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

oh oh another thing
i love
love
LOVE hazelnut



and these things
i could eat a whole can in 1 sitting
EASY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

That's Japanese right?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Wash down those milky desserts with a nice handful of refreshing


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

what is that butter thing made of hazelnut?

I use to make a cinnamon bread thing with that spread...

Uh Nuttella?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Wash down those milky desserts with a nice handful of refreshing


Tried these

fucking disgusting.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> oh oh another thing
> i love
> love
> LOVE hazelnut
> ...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Neither I or lil sis ate it, it sat in the cubbard for months until I threw that fucking shit in the garbage where it belonged. '

So bad.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

now that looks palatable


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Neither I or lil sis ate it, it sat in the cubbard for months until I threw that fucking shit in the garbage where it belonged. '
> 
> So bad.



the fruit punch oreos? lol how sad


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> now that looks palatable



do you like those hippos?


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Who the fuck t thought Fruit punch oreos was a good idea?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

@Underworld Broker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> the fruit punch oreos? lol how sad


did you like them?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

those hippos are so good if you like hazelnut/choco


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> did you like them?



they were not the best, no.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> they were not the best, no.


Ok good taste. Checking. Checking.

Did you finish them...?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Ok good taste. Checking. Checking.
> 
> Did you finish them...?



I didn't buy them. Someone gave me one. 

The hot-cinnamon oreos are really good, though.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> do you like those hippos?





Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> those hippos are so good if you like hazelnut/choco



Never had em but I remember eating something similar with koalas as a child


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

k laters.

laundry time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> Never had em but I remember eating something similar with koalas as a child


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Hippos are way way better.

ub tell them about the hippos


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> I'm gonna eat a red velvet cream waffle tonight



Gotta google that later or you just take a picture of it 


I had one of the best red velvet cakes ever at a wedding last year 

It was so freakin G R E A T

Was going [HASHTAG]#foodgasm[/HASHTAG] in my mind .... Shokugeki no soma style

Best cake ever tbh

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

that was it
except it wasn’t japanese
I think


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Gotta google that later or you just take a picture of it
> 
> 
> I had one of the best red velvet cakes ever at a wedding last year
> ...


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> that was it
> except it wasn’t japanese
> I think



Maybe you got the packaging in English? I don't think I've ever seen that, but I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

legit don’t remember the name
actually they weren’t that great 
cuz the koalas weren’t really ‘filled’


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> legit don’t remember the name
> actually they weren’t that great
> cuz the koalas weren’t really ‘filled’



Right. that's why you need the hippos. 

it's a shame that hagen dasz doesn't make the tres leches anymore.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

what about cookie butter


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Gotta google that later or you just take a picture of it
> 
> 
> I had one of the best red velvet cakes ever at a wedding last year
> ...



Did you ask for the recipe


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Underworld Broker



This is pretty good 

I prefer uuhhh... think it's called chocofresh 

Omg so great, you have to try it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

All these western sweets but they can't even some closer to the desert that is rabadi

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> This is pretty good
> 
> I prefer uuhhh... think it's called chocofresh
> 
> Omg so great, you have to try it



THE RHINOS? those ones are good, but they're harder to find


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Mr. Waffles


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> This is pretty good
> 
> I prefer uuhhh... think it's called chocofresh
> 
> Omg so great, you have to try it



chocofresh sounds like it could have been the name of some black rapper coming up in the 90s who wanted a wholesome image to juxtapose the rise of gangsta rap

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> chocofresh sounds like it could have been the name of some black rapper coming up in the 90s who wanted a wholesome image to juxtapose the rise of gangsta rap



I smell a name change!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

Avito said:


> All these western sweets but they can't even some closer to the desert that is rabadi



it looks like birdshit
but i don’t judge food on looks lucky for u


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Gotta google that later or you just take a picture of it


I'm getting it from Belgian Waffles.

It just opened near my place so I'm not sure whether I'll be trying the Red Velvet one, I'm debating between Belgian Chocolate Overload and Red velvet waffle 


Zzz now I'm hungry talking about it


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> I'm getting it from Belgian Waffles.
> 
> It just opened near my place so I'm not sure whether I'll be trying the Red Velvet one, I'm debating between Belgian Chocolate Overload and Red velvet waffle
> 
> ...



try da speculoos

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

I think I will keep this name 
It sounds cool


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

Have you ever tried rabadi @Benedict Cumberzatch


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Got locked out of my room thanks to being strung out on Red Bulls.

back in.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> it looks like birdshit
> but i don’t judge food on looks lucky for u


Nah it tastes awesome add a little saffron and it would be perfect


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Avito said:


> Have you ever tried rabadi @Benedict Cumberzatch



it tastes a lot like sevaya kheer and kulfi 

come to think of it, a lot of indian desserts are sugar + pistachios + milk + cardamom


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>



Which would you eat first? the oreo or the ice cream?



RemChu said:


> Got locked out of my room thanks to being strung out on Red Bulls.
> 
> back in.



how'd you reenter


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Called a chick she came down and got a spare key opened the door.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Which would you eat first? the oreo or the ice cream?



Neither.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

It wasnt even my phone, some baked kid walked in , used his

1:20 am here.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

What.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> it tastes a lot like sevaya kheer and kulfi
> 
> come to think of it, a lot of indian desserts are sugar + pistachios + milk + cardamom


No it tastes better it's much more rich in taste than KHEER and kulfi


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> it tastes a lot like sevaya kheer and kulfi
> 
> come to think of it, a lot of indian desserts are sugar + pistachios + milk + cardamom


No it tastes better it's much more rich in taste than KHEER and kulfi


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Neither.



oh. come now, waffles. you have a sweet tooth. i know you'd try them both. don't be tsun tsun with me.



MAD said:


> What.



if only that were a true flavor. 



Avito said:


> No it tastes better it's much more rich in taste than KHEER and kulfi



they taste similar. don't lie


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)

@Avito Come play turbo on OJ


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

Oh it was ok

BUT THIS WASNT


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> oh. come now, waffles. you have a sweet tooth. i know you'd try them both. don't be tsun tsun with me.



I wouldn't try either of them. 
Not sure what having a sweet tooth has to do with this though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

WHO THOUGHT THIS WAS A GOOD IDEA

WHO EVEN DRINKS LIMEADE TO BEGIN WITH 

LIME IS THE DOWN SYNDROME COUSIN OF LEMON

THERE I SAID IT


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> WHO THOUGHT THIS WAS A GOOD IDEA
> 
> WHO EVEN DRINKS LIMEADE TO BEGIN WITH
> 
> ...



Rating: 8 out of 10
Pros: Great summertime vibe. Creme tastes fantastically like real limeade. “Creme” not “Cream.”


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I wouldn't try either of them.
> Not sure what having a sweet tooth has to do with this though.



really? why? I'm sure they both are good. they both probably taste predominately of maple candy. and if you have a sweet tooth, maple is great.

would you drink the pancake drink from japan?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Rating: 8 out of 10
> Pros: Great summertime vibe. Creme tastes fantastically like real limeade. “Creme” not “Cream.”

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> @Avito Come play turbo on OJ


Now???


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> they taste similar. don't lie


No they don't


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> really? why? I'm sure they both are good. they both probably taste predominately of maple candy. and if you have a sweet tooth, maple is great.
> 
> would you drink the pancake drink from japan?



If I wanted to taste pancakes (or waffles, but lol waffles) I'd go eat pancakes.
I ain't wasting my time with something that ain't pancakes then.

Same goes for that drink.
Like fuck outta here with that shit.


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)

Avito said:


> Now???


Yaaa


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> If I wanted to taste pancakes (or waffles, but lol waffles) I'd go eat pancakes.
> I ain't wasting my time with something that ain't pancakes then.
> 
> Same goes for that drink.
> Like fuck outta here with that shit.



It tastes good!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

tell em jeroen


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Did you ask for the recipe



Nope  but I have her businesscard, that's at least smth 



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> THE RHINOS? those ones are good, but they're harder to find



Love them, though haven't had them since months

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> It tastes good!



I'd choke on a bottle of maple syrup before bothering with that shit.



MAD said:


> tell em jeroen



Lol....


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

HAHAHAHA


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

don’t Lol.... me...

smh...


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> don’t Lol.... me...
> 
> smh...



I had nothing to say and didn't want to ignore you.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I had nothing to say and didn't want to ignore you.



don’t broki me
i don’t care if i get ignored


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> don’t broki me
> i don’t care if i get ignored



You got that backwards. 
Broki being a me.

Besides, you not caring has 0 relevance to this.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You got that backwards.
> Broki being a me.
> 
> Besides, you not caring has 0 relevance to this.



ya but it’s because u have that compulsion to respond 

u should just 

not care

like u do for most stuff 

it’s easy that way


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> ya but it’s because u have that compulsion to respond
> 
> u should just
> 
> ...



It's not like I had a choice in what I stopped caring about. 
But who knows... maybe one day I'll stop caring about responding too.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> I'm getting it from Belgian Waffles.
> 
> It just opened near my place so I'm not sure whether I'll be trying the Red Velvet one, I'm debating between Belgian Chocolate Overload and Red velvet waffle
> 
> ...



Red velvet waffle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'd choke on a bottle of maple syrup before bothering with that shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol....



_I HOPE YOU GET A CHANCE TO TRY ALL THREE OF THOSE, THE MAPLE DRINK, THE ICE CREAM, THE OREOS_


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

no idea why that was in italic and caps lock but ok


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

lol @MAD at your post in the relationship thread. that's exactly what i was thinking about posting, but bacon already warned me about appropriate posts


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> _I HOPE YOU GET A CHANCE TO TRY ALL THREE OF THOSE, THE MAPLE DRINK, THE ICE CREAM, THE OREOS_



> get a chance

Like I'd take that chance, right.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It's not like I had a choice in what I stopped caring about.
> But who knows... maybe one day I'll stop caring about responding too.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

that was mohit when he learned ava scammed him out of three-months of big avatar

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> lol @MAD at your post in the relationship thread. that's exactly what i was thinking about posting, but bacon already warned me about appropriate posts



Quote It, wanna see


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > get a chance
> 
> Like I'd take that chance, right.



Give me your address, and I'll amazon those things to you.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

Sounds like something I'd do.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Quote It, wanna see



DDJ said his ex-girlfriends have vanished, so he's not worried about them meeting Lady J and souring her opinion of him.

wad posted, "apostrophe vanished apostrophe"


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Jesus Christ listening to the lyrics while a dude talks over them in his video.

Amazingly was able to find the actual fucking song.

google searched 

"a finger tip is on the lips no time for taboo"


CATCHY

like a 90s fighting game thing.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Wad, please tell me you've seen the thread when he proposed arming everyone with nuclear bombs


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> lol @MAD at your post in the relationship thread. that's exactly what i was thinking about posting, but bacon already warned me about appropriate posts



imo it’s appropriate to express dubiousness


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Give me your address, and I'll amazon those things to you.



What would be the point of amazoning them to me ?
I'd just throw it away. 

Nice attempt for my address though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Wad, please tell me you've seen the thread when he proposed arming everyone with nuclear bombs



that sounds hilarious 
would be even better if he analogued it to Naruto with Hashirama and the redistribution of the tailed beasts


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Jesus Christ listening to the lyrics while a dude talks over them in his video.
> 
> Amazingly was able to find the actual fucking song.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> imo it’s appropriate to express dubiousness



DDJ will probably be oblivious to what you mean though.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Fuckkkk my mood:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Hella strung


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> that sounds hilarious
> would be even better if he analogued it to Naruto with Hashirama and the redistribution of the tailed beasts



No, he put in the context of Sparta and Star Wars.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> that sounds hilarious
> would be even better if he analogued it to Naruto with Hashirama and the redistribution of the tailed beasts



I'm assuming you're still section banned from the Cafe.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Bad Case

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm assuming you're still section banned from the Cafe.



Is he banned? I was going to link it.



actually one of my favorite thread


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

DUN DUN DUN 

like street fighter


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Why should I care if Jeff Bezos builds himself a nuclear weapon? He has no reason whatsoever to use it against anyone; on the other hand, how can I trust the government to not decide to have me arrested for no reason at all?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Is he banned? I was going to link it.
> 
> 
> 
> actually one of my favorite thread



Why are you asking me if he's banned from there ?


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Kawaiiii


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Why should I care if Jeff Bezos builds himself a nuclear weapon? He has no reason whatsoever to use it against anyone; on the other hand, how can I trust the government to not decide to have me arrested for no reason at all?


Who said this lol?

Is it

uh

Elon Musk


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Why are you asking me if he's banned from there ?



You told me you knew everything on this forum.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Elon isn't that dumb.

cafe member?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Who said this lol?
> 
> Is it
> 
> ...



pleeaaasee read starting here


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Jump Jump trampoline,
fly to where you want to be ~

This is so J-POP

weeeew


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You told me you knew everything on this forum.



Did I tell you that ? 

Huh.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

YO I'm legit dancing.....

fucking redbull


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> DDJ will probably be oblivious to what you mean though.



all the more reason to keep my comment undeleted 



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> No, he put in the context of Sparta and Star Wars.







Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm assuming you're still section banned from the Cafe.



hell yeah


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Jump Jump trampoline,
> fly to where you want to be ~
> 
> This is so J-POP
> ...


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> all the more reason to keep my comment undeleted
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're missing out on one of the greatest DDJ threads


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> all the more reason to keep my comment undeleted
> 
> 
> hell yeah



If he realizes you're post is about him, he'll probably ask you to clarify. 

Figured as much lol.
Cafe is probably the last place you'd remove the ban from.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

what i wanna know is
how does DDJ reconcile calling these unfortunate souls his ‘previous girlfriends’ (of which he wasn’t as serious with as with lady j)

when lady j has still yet to claim the title of girlfriend herself

and he’s kissed her twice


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

Zatch be my girlfriend

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> DDJ said his ex-girlfriends have vanished, so he's not worried about them meeting Lady J and souring her opinion of him.
> 
> wad posted, "apostrophe vanished apostrophe"



Lol


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> what i wanna know is
> how does DDJ reconcile calling these unfortunate souls his ‘previous girlfriends’ (of which he wasn’t as serious with as with lady j)
> 
> when lady j has still yet to claim the title of girlfriend herself
> ...



How does the mind of DDJ work ?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

What if every citizen was trained from a young age in the art of combat, making us a society of warriors? How would that affect our culture?


Are you saying that it is not realisitc to have a society of warriors? What about the Spartans or the vikings? They were warrior societies, and they were real

island: The modern-day equivalent of Sparta would be a military dictatorship.

I was thinking more of the Gungans from _Star Wars_ or the minks from _One Piece;_ people who live quiet and peaceful lives but are capable of fighting when necessary

island: ...neither of those societies are real.

So what if they are not? It still is perfectly possible for societies such as their to exist in actuality. When I was a student of _karate,_ I learned how to fight, but I also learned to recognize _when_ fighting was necessary, and when fighting was not; imagine if the entire world had learned such a lesson?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Zatch it's serious stuff.

Serious move series, serious dodges. 

whatever that shit in OPM is called.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> What if every citizen was trained from a young age in the art of combat, making us a society of warriors? How would that affect our culture?
> 
> 
> Are you saying that it is not realisitc to have a society of warriors? What about the Spartans or the vikings? They were warrior societies, and they were real
> ...


autism speaks

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> what i wanna know is
> how does DDJ reconcile calling these unfortunate souls his ‘previous girlfriends’ (of which he wasn’t as serious with as with lady j)
> 
> when lady j has still yet to claim the title of girlfriend herself
> ...



How long are they dating already?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> what i wanna know is
> how does DDJ reconcile calling these unfortunate souls his ‘previous girlfriends’ (of which he wasn’t as serious with as with lady j)
> 
> when lady j has still yet to claim the title of girlfriend herself
> ...



You should post this in the thread. I'd like to see his response.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> How does the mind of DDJ work ?



u know those extremely convoluted contraptions in cartoons that start with an egg rolling or whatever and it ends up making breakfast 

like that 

except it falls on the floor 30% of the way through 

cuz the damn thing is broken 

like that


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

damn that was honest.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> How long are they dating already?



They haven't BEEN DATING. UBBBBBB, why are you not reading the relationship thread? that one is a goldmine, too.

he's been kissing her and holding hands, but he's too afraid to ask her to be his gf. it's been two years. also, he will not ask her to be his gf before his brother's wedding because if she says no, then he will not have a date for the wedding. he also thinks losing his virginity at his brother's wedding is the best place


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> How long are they dating already?



more than a year 



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You should post this in the thread. I'd like to see his response.



eh


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> How long are they dating already?



Almost 3 years ?
2 years ?

Something like that. 



MAD said:


> u know those extremely convoluted contraptions in cartoons that start with an egg rolling or whatever and it ends up making breakfast
> 
> like that
> 
> ...



Yeah that makes sense.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

this is my new Capsule / Perfume.


Weeeeeew ~


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Kero Kero


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> u know those extremely convoluted contraptions in cartoons that start with an egg rolling or whatever and it ends up making breakfast
> 
> like that
> 
> ...



*snaps finger*

it’s called a Rube Goldberg machine


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

> Zatch is baiting DDJ to go for Round 2 and somehow bacon thinks I'm the most problematic member in this thread.
> 
> How does Zatch get away with this in every thread?



this thread is golden


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles, no, i hadn't heard this fable before. I would have liked to see it.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Also like the band Anamanaguchi.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

I should invite DDJ to a mafia game and tell him it’s just like Dungeons & Dragons


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> They haven't BEEN DATING. UBBBBBB, why are you not reading the relationship thread? that one is a goldmine, too.
> 
> he's been kissing her and holding hands, but he's too afraid to ask her to be his gf. it's been two years. also, he will not ask her to be his gf before his brother's wedding because if she says no, then he will not have a date for the wedding. he also thinks losing his virginity at his brother's wedding is the best place



I dunno, haven't explored NF that much yet lol

When is his brothers wedding? 
2 years is quite a lot for just holding hands and kissing


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Mr. Waffles, no, i hadn't heard this fable before. I would have liked to see it.



Same.
Apparently, he lost his temper in that one.
Then later, after calming down, he deleted it.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> I should invite DDJ to a mafia game and tell him it’s just like Dungeons & Dragons



He would be like that hokage guy who crashed your jihad game because of me.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I dunno, haven't explored NF that much yet lol
> 
> When is his brothers wedding?
> 2 years is quite a lot for just holding hands and kissing



the wedding is in may or june, i think. He's treating his 'girlfriend' like an object. it's quite something to read. 



Mr. Waffles said:


> Same.
> Apparently, he lost his temper in that one.
> Then later, after calming down, he deleted it.



Hm... and I thought his recent use of emotes was noteworthy. He did leave that angry/disappointed message on Mider's wall


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

OuO

full weeb autist mode activate.
miku miku miku, what's it like to be you?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Did Ava tell you the story about him?



nope


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

FUCK NEXT DOOR NEIGHBORS HEARD ME SING

"MIKU MIKU~" caught myself..

fast.


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> OuO
> 
> full weeb autist mode activate.
> miku miku miku, what's it like to be you?


i love miku


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

I'm accumulating bad karma dissing DDJ.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> nope



He PM'd me saying he wanted to be friends because his name was long and he liked my His Royal name. I asked Trin if he were a dupe, she said no. So he follows me, and I don't follow him back. He PMs again: if you want to be friendly to me, then follow back. so i was like  but followed him anyhow. 

then he started to post in threads I was in, like the jihad game, so I unfollowed him. He PMs me something about not being kind and feeling backstabbed and unfollows me. THEN, he gets his name changed to 'Betrayed.' I swear he's a hoax.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> He PM'd me saying he wanted to be friends because his name was long and he liked my His Royal name. I asked Trin if he were a dupe, she said no. So he follows me, and I don't follow him back. He PMs again: if you want to be friendly to me, then follow back. so i was like  but followed him anyhow.
> 
> then he started to post in threads I was in, like the jihad game, so I unfollowed him. He PMs me something about not being kind and feeling backstabbed and unfollows me. THEN, he gets his name changed to 'Betrayed.' I swear he's a hoax.



sounds like final beta.exe 3.0

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

I work in A.I. and I make autist programs.

I'm a genius.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> He PM'd me saying he wanted to be friends because his name was long and he liked my His Royal name. I asked Trin if he were a dupe, she said no. So he follows me, and I don't follow him back. He PMs again: if you want to be friendly to me, then follow back. so i was like  but followed him anyhow.
> 
> then he started to post in threads I was in, like the jihad game, so I unfollowed him. He PMs me something about not being kind and feeling backstabbed and unfollows me. THEN, he gets his name changed to 'Betrayed.' I swear he's a hoax.




LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....

<continued in next post>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

fuck I'm spent and grinning like a devil.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

can we just section ban that hokage kid.

fuck that noise.


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)

Why is everything so dramatic here 

I love it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

fucking 2 am.

beating on a desk.

Sorry neighbors.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

that is the best thing ive read all month


----------



## Didi (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> He PM'd me saying he wanted to be friends because his name was long and he liked my His Royal name. I asked Trin if he were a dupe, she said no. So he follows me, and I don't follow him back. He PMs again: if you want to be friendly to me, then follow back. so i was like  but followed him anyhow.
> 
> then he started to post in threads I was in, like the jihad game, so I unfollowed him. He PMs me something about not being kind and feeling backstabbed and unfollows me. THEN, he gets his name changed to 'Betrayed.' I swear he's a hoax.




That's definitely the tism + not having friends irl so being obsessed with making ones online

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

im gonna go instigate him

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> Why is everything so dramatic here
> 
> I love it


fucking drama whore


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> can we just section ban that hokage kid.
> 
> fuck that noise.



his name is betrayed now. get it right!!


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> He PM'd me saying he wanted to be friends because his name was long and he liked my His Royal name. I asked Trin if he were a dupe, she said no. So he follows me, and I don't follow him back. He PMs again: if you want to be friendly to me, then follow back. so i was like  but followed him anyhow.
> 
> then he started to post in threads I was in, like the jihad game, so I unfollowed him. He PMs me something about not being kind and feeling backstabbed and unfollows me. THEN, he gets his name changed to 'Betrayed.' I swear he's a hoax.


that hokage kid that posted in jihadfia for no reason

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Didi said:


> That's definitely the tism + not having friends irl so being obsessed with making ones online



He likes naruto

first sign of tism

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> his name is betrayed now. get it right!!


you are a ningen magnet bro


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

bad karma bad karma

sorru sorry


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> im gonna go instigate him



I'm sure you'd get an easy reaction out of him


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Avito said:


> you are a ningen magnet bro


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'm sure you'd get an easy reaction out of him



>Female


Wait he was definitely not listed as one when he had that other stupid ass name right 

@White Wolf

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> im gonna go instigate him


Plz no bully.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Weeeeeeeew I'm high.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

wanna lick my walls look like icecream


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

k gonna wake up.

laters.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Hm... and I thought his recent use of emotes was noteworthy. He did leave that angry/disappointed message on Mider's wall



I think the deleted post was actual anger, not just annoyance.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> >Female
> 
> 
> Wait he was definitely not listed as one when he had that other stupid ass name right
> ...



Almost positive he was male as hokage LOL


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

i fucking love this shit 
one of the main reason i m more active here than OJ all kinds of weird dudes here one say to arm everyone with nukes and one is a clingy psycho

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> the wedding is in may or june, i think. He's treating his 'girlfriend' like an object. it's quite something to read.



Welp, isn't that long anymore till the wedding, hope for him it'll get faster to marry her if he likes her that much. She's still with him so I guess she's having a good time.



MAD said:


> they’ve kissed exactly twice.



I'm wondering why only twice tbh

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Plz no bully.



calling me a bully is like calling mister miyagi a bully


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Almost positive he was male as hokage LOL


kids probably fucking 14 years old.

LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I think the deleted post was actual anger, not just annoyance.



Maybe I'll message him and inquire if he's ever been angry on the forum.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> calling me a bully is like calling mister miyagi a bully



Mister Miyagi was a bully though.


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)

seems like a nice guy


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Mister Miyagi was a bully though.


I think that's the point he was trying to make


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

@Avito did you read the gun thread I posted? or the relationship thread? they're both treasures.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> seems like a nice guy



Good, follow him/her and become his/her friend.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Almost positive he was male as hokage LOL



then

any semblance of guilt i might have had in my future interactions with him/her/whatever has been dissipated 



Underworld Broker said:


> Welp, isn't that long anymore till the wedding, hope for him it'll get faster to marry her if he likes her that much. She's still with him so I guess she's having a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering why only twice tbh



broki stop being 
idk
you
WISH FOR HIS DESPAIR or at LEAST find amusement in his social incompetence despite the fucking spirit bomb participation levels of group encouragement he’s gotten from the forum

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> calling me a bully is like calling mister miyagi a bully

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Good, follow him/her and become his/her friend.


I don't like nice guys

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> I think that's the point he was trying to make



But WAD isn't a bully.
He just an uncaring dick.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Avito did you read the gun thread I posted? or the relationship thread? they're both treasures.


i have only read the half of gun thread i refrain from posting there since its not my place to say anything about american amendments 
ok reading it now it sounds like comedy gold


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

FUUUUUCK IM SO HIGH.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

just laughing f or no reason

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

UB doesn't understand because she won't read the relationship thread. Anyone who has read that and is still a DDJ stan has mental issues him/herself. So much good advice has passed his way, and he's the most stubborn cow.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

not even o ndrugs.

like

just tired.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> But WAD isn't a bully.
> He just an uncaring dick.



THANK YOU
finally u realize i really don’t care


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Avito said:


> i have only read the half of gun thread i refrain from posting there since its not my place to say anything about american amendments
> ok reading it now it sounds like comedy gold



When he started to talk about karate and then Ava jumped in and trolled him about One Piece.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> UB doesn't understand because she won't read the relationship thread. Anyone who has read that and is still a DDJ stan has mental issues him/herself. So much good advice has passed his way, and he's the most stubborn cow.


Why the fuck is he even asking for advice?

Like fucking free therapy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> UB doesn't understand because she won't read the relationship thread. Anyone who has read that and is still a DDJ stan has mental issues him/herself. So much good advice has passed his way, and he's the most stubborn cow.



Have you ever read his thread about animals in the debate section ?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Why the fuck is he even asking for advice?
> 
> Like fucking free therapy.



He either asks for advice as confirmation bias, or because he legit has no idea how someone would operate in a specific situation. 

where's that quote about dogs


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Have you ever read his thread about animals in the debate section ?



I WAS LEGIT THINKING ABOUT THAT RIGHT NOW LOLL WAFFLES


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> THANK YOU
> finally u realize i really don’t care



This sounds like you care though.

And being nice by thanking me.

> uncaring dick
> caring nice person

Pick 1 and roll with it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

that kid grew up to be the chad of chads

look at that gait
the casual disinterested monotone
the subtle gum chewing 

hell yea


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I WAS LEGIT THINKING ABOUT THAT RIGHT NOW LOLL WAFFLES



I am a mind reader.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

I dislike dogs because they are not capable of rational thought, they run around uncontrollably and require constant attention, they bark loudly, they do not groom themselves and thus have a bad scent, and, most significantly, they urinate and defecate whenever they please, and it is below my dignity to clean away the urine or feces of another animal. For the same reasons, I dislike human infants; both are wild animals who lack the civilization and rationality of adult humans. Also, if my girlfriend has a dog, I worry that I will need to compete with the dog for her attention, and I do not like that type of competition

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> This sounds like you care though.
> 
> And being nice by thanking me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Oh, I forgot I made a post imitating him and he repped me and thanked me for the moral support

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


>



I'm guessing you stumped.


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I dislike dogs because they are not capable of rational thought, they run around uncontrollably and require constant attention, they bark loudly, they do not groom themselves and thus have a bad scent, and, most significantly, they urinate and defecate whenever they please, and it is below my dignity to clean away the urine or feces of another animal. For the same reasons, I dislike human infants; both are wild animals who lack the civilization and rationality of adult humans. Also, if my girlfriend has a dog, I worry that I will need to compete with the dog for her attention, and I do not like that type of competition


baba rated this ningen he is a dog person

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I dislike dogs because they are not capable of rational thought, they run around uncontrollably and require constant attention, they bark loudly, they do not groom themselves and thus have a bad scent, and, most significantly, they urinate and defecate whenever they please, and it is below my dignity to clean away the urine or feces of another animal. For the same reasons, I dislike human infants; both are wild animals who lack the civilization and rationality of adult humans. Also, if my girlfriend has a dog, I worry that I will need to compete with the dog for her attention, and I do not like that type of competition



lmaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Though I shouldn't cast shade on people with tism.
i was being hella awkward a few nights ago ~_~


MAD said:


> that kid grew up to be the chad of chads
> 
> look at that gait
> the casual disinterested monotone
> ...


He probably got a suspension and principal was like
"Ok you can serve suspension or do a PSA for the school"

"aight"


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

i also remember white wolf was wylin in The original thread too

prolly one of the few people WW genuinely hates


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Ah man that video. ~

laughing like a hyena.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm guessing you stumped.



i like to think my actions and speech aren’t reflective of my thoughts that’s the only way i can reconcile this incongruity 



RemChu said:


> Though I shouldn't cast shade on people with tism.
> i was being hella awkward a few nights ago ~_~
> 
> He probably got a suspension and principal was like
> ...



see that right there
that’s my jam
i love simple people


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

did i get a contact high from the kid who lent me his phone?

nooooo this must be the red bull


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Though I shouldn't cast shade on people with tism.
> i was being hella awkward a few nights ago ~_~
> 
> He probably got a suspension and principal was like
> ...



Yeah I feel bad now 



Didi said:


> lmaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



so many good ones like that 



MAD said:


> i also remember white wolf was wylin in The original thread too
> 
> prolly one of the few people WW genuinely hates



too bad you're banned from the café. you should see his thread about ivory hunting


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

if i ever fall in love (lol) i promise u my partners IQ won’t be higher than 80


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Those are all very good answers, my friends, but none of them provide a solution that will ensure a reliable supply of ivory. Do any other ivory-bearing animals reproduce more quickly than elephants?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

here's the other one @Baba since you're looking at the ivory one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

oh wait you can see this one, wad. it's in the kcc. i noticed when i saw vak's post lol


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> if i ever fall in love (lol) i promise u my partners IQ won’t be higher than 80


An *IQ score* of 70 or below is considered a *low score*. Remember, on most standardized tests of intelligence, the average *score* is set at 100. Anything over 140 is considered high or genius-level. Sixty-eight percent of all *scores* fall within plus or minus 15 points of the mean (so between 85 and 115).

are intelligent women difficult?

My mom is an airhead. but super attractive. 

My dad is a doctorate person. w/ multiple degrees,

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

meh ive had enough fun
time to sleep

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> i like to think my actions and speech aren’t reflective of my thoughts that’s the only way i can reconcile this incongruity



Or maybe, deep down, you care.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

They say uh the wider her hips and bigger bottom, more intelligent children u get.

IT was in a STUDY.

funded by men.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> meh ive had enough fun
> time to sleep


5 46 am? 

naito


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

> optimistic

Sure, @MAD .
Sure.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Yes I had an odious complex as a child. OuO

m
i
l
f
:autism


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

x99


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

****

oedipus complex

wicked  spent. brain on 10%


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Wait that;s normal. 

whatever.

~


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Wad is still here. ._.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

im out. 

:autism


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

why the fuck are these americans still online


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

The silence.

...

S
H
A
M
E


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

Avito said:


> why the fuck are these americans still online



Unlike you, they can stay up after Sesame Street is finished.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> broki stop being
> idk
> you
> WISH FOR HIS DESPAIR or at LEAST find amusement in his social incompetence despite the fucking spirit bomb participation levels of group encouragement he’s gotten from the forum





Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> UB doesn't understand because she won't read the relationship thread. Anyone who has read that and is still a DDJ stan has mental issues him/herself. So much good advice has passed his way, and he's the most stubborn cow.



I just think it's sad he can't get things going faster and find happiness

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I just think it's sad he can't get things going faster and find happiness



> can't

won't*


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Ok. I'm like awwake and clear minded.

Wow

that was a trip.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Unlike you, they can stay up after Sesame Street is finished.


wow only you can manage to insult both party in one sentence *slow clap*


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

Avito said:


> wow only you can manage to insult both party in one sentence *slow clap*



> insult both party

But I only insulted you.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 23, 2018)

The last few pages are so wild tbh

We have people talking about food

RemChu posting random stuff

And I'm eating a banana now 



Mr. Waffles said:


> > can't
> 
> won't*



Yeah


----------



## poutanko (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I dislike dogs because they are not capable of rational thought, they run around uncontrollably and require constant attention, they bark loudly, they do not groom themselves and thus have a bad scent, and, most significantly, they urinate and defecate whenever they please, and it is below my dignity to clean away the urine or feces of another animal. For the same reasons, I dislike human infants; both are wild animals who lack the civilization and rationality of adult humans. Also, if my girlfriend has a dog, I worry that I will need to compete with the dog for her attention, and I do not like that type of competition


Dogs are loyal, a quality rarely found in human


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Dogs are loyal, a quality rarely found in human



> defends dogs
> not babies


----------



## poutanko (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > defends dogs
> > not babies


Babies = mini human. Will keep them at neutral until I see if they grow up to be decent human or rotten ones


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Babies = mini human. Will keep them at neutral until I see if they grow up to be decent human or rooten ones



Eh... fair enough.


----------



## poutanko (Mar 23, 2018)

Animals are more honest and not manipulative. Rarely found in human

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Animals are more honest and not manipulative. Rarely found in human



Such a low opinion of humans. 

What did we do to the bunnies ?


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

I'ma sleep and skip school.
cat......


poutanko said:


> Animals are more honest and not manipulative. Rarely found in human


pure beings

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Animals are more honest and not manipulative. Rarely found in human


rabbits are the worst though


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

and dogs too they  can bite the hand of the ones who feeds them too or in this case face


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

Avito said:


> and dogs too they  can bite the hand of the ones who feeds them too or in this case face



A dog bit your face ?

I can't even fake surprise at this to be honest.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Such a low opinion of humans.
> 
> What did we do to the bunnies ?


I don't like my own species. Too cunning and greedy for my liking

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

poutanko said:


> I don't like my own species. Too cunning and greedy for my liking



What does that have to do with humans though ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What does that have to do with humans though ?


Nothing if you believe a bunny can use internet


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> A dog bit your face ?
> 
> I can't even fake surprise at this to be honest.


i was talking about ramsey bolton from got 
the dude in my ava but you are too old to know about ahtt shit i can understand you not getting the reference

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

shots fired


----------



## poutanko (Mar 23, 2018)

Avito said:


> i was talking about ramsey bolton from got
> the dude in my ava but you are too old to know about ahtt shit i can understand you not getting the reference


That guy is one of the worst on GoT. I hate him

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Nothing if you believe a bunny can use internet



So nothing it is then. 



Avito said:


> i was talking about ramsey bolton from got
> the dude in my ava but you are too old to know about ahtt shit i can understand you not getting the reference



You do realize that A Song of Ice and Fire is over 2 decades old, right ?

> thinking I see your ava

Have an optimistic.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

poutanko said:


> That guy is one of the worst on GoT. I hate him


nah he was the best villian a person whom we can truly hate joffrey was innocent in front of this ass hole


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> So nothing it is then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still not older than you


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

Avito said:


> still not older than you



Nothing is older than me though, so good point you got there.


----------



## poutanko (Mar 23, 2018)

Avito said:


> nah he was the best villian a person whom we can truly hate joffrey was innocent in front of this ass hole


Joffrey was a clown, it's not that hard to outshine him

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## poutanko (Mar 23, 2018)

Please keep your avy tho, makes me want to lynch you more

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Please keep your avy tho, makes me want to lynch you more



Do you really need more reasons though ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Please keep your avy tho, makes me want to lynch you more


ok i will i personally love flame baiting you

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Do you really need more reasons though ?


Extra push is not bad (we might get more votes from Sansa fans too)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Do you really need more reasons though ?


if you think i m bad what would that make you being beaten by me huh

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Extra push is not bad (we might get more votes from Sansa fans too)


wait sansa has fans


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

Avito said:


> if you think i m bad what would that make you being beaten by me huh



Kind and merciful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## poutanko (Mar 23, 2018)

Avito said:


> wait sansa has fans


She's not that hated


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

poutanko said:


> She's not that hated


wow if i have to pick one from sansa and ramsey i would gladly pick ramsey he was the charismatic devil wile sansa was easily manipulated bitch i still don't forgive her for ned's death


----------



## poutanko (Mar 23, 2018)

Avito said:


> wow if i have to pick one from sansa and ramsey i would gladly pick ramsey he was the charismatic devil wile sansa was easily manipulated bitch i still don't forgive her for ned's death


Choosing a manipulative+sadistic guy over an innocent kid (she's still a kid when it happened)  I was pissed but it's not like she had bad intention.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Choosing a manipulative+sadistic guy over an innocent kid (she's still a kid when it happened)  I was pissed but it's not like she had bad intention.


in the world of game of thrones innocent dies and she survived because of baelish unlike arya who got character development and became badass
no matter what the intention she was still willing to marry joffery i would have killed myself in her situation that way they would not ahve to free jamie and heck who knows even rob could have lived if they still had jamie in custody


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Sorry for posting self deprecating shit. 

Need good Karma.

for today.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

I'm an idiot.


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

Wow you are so self aware


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Using dat a-word earlier....

when it's not a derogatory term]

guilt.jpeg

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Mar 23, 2018)

Avito said:


> in the world of game of thrones innocent dies and she survived because of baelish unlike arya who got character development and became badass
> no matter what the intention she was still willing to marry joffery i would have killed myself in her situation that way they would not ahve to free jamie and heck who knows even rob could have lived if they still had jamie in custody


Let's stop comparing these 2 Stark girls. Sansa is not Arya. Arya is not Sansa. You shouldn't expect the 2 to act exactly the same. Sansa didn't really know how harsh GoT world can be. She made a fatal mistake (I mean she's just a kid, what did she know?)  She eventually grew stronger and wiser. Yea she's not a badass fighter like Arya but she tried as best as she could. Maybe not as much as you want her to be but she's not a bad person.

I'm not Sansa fan tho, I like Brienne the most out of all GoT charas. She's not popular sadly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

I'm officially a homeowner now 



MAD said:


> >Female
> 
> 
> Wait he was definitely not listed as one when he had that other stupid ass name right
> ...


No, he was not listed as female before. 


Underworld Broker said:


> And I'm eating a banana now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Let's stop comparing these 2 Stark girls. Sansa is not Arya. Arya is not Sansa. You shouldn't expect the 2 to act exactly the same. Sansa didn't really know how harsh GoT world can be. She made a fatal mistake (I mean she's just a kid, what did she know?)  She eventually grew stronger and wiser. Yea she's not a badass fighter like Arya but she tried as best as she could. Maybe not as much as you want her to be but she's not a bad person.
> 
> I'm not Sansa fan tho, I like Brienne the most out of all GoT charas. She's not popular sadly


I know they are different but arya has shown more maturity than sansa she was just a poor girl in bad situation and I quite literally hate these type of characters.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## poutanko (Mar 23, 2018)

I read something something about a guy named DDJ (dunno who) and a girl called Lady J (another dunno who)


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

poutanko said:


> I read something something about a guy named DDJ (dunno who) and a girl called Lady J (another dunno who)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## poutanko (Mar 23, 2018)

>click the link
>see wall of text
>close

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 2


----------



## poutanko (Mar 23, 2018)

Do you have links to other weird thread?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Do you have links to other weird thread?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I'm officially a homeowner now


Nice congrats man!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I'm officially a homeowner now



what kind of home?


----------



## poutanko (Mar 23, 2018)

...I can't tell if these people are being serious or joking


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> what kind of home?


pretty shitty but nice enough for the location in my shitty village, 2 bedroom, living, dining, kitchen, half a bathroom, etc


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

poutanko said:


> ...I can't tell if these people are being serious or joking



Which people ?
DDJ is being serious.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> pretty shitty but nice enough for the location in my shitty village, 2 bedroom, living, dining, kitchen, half a bathroom, etc


Nice.


----------



## poutanko (Mar 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> pretty shitty but nice enough for the location in my shitty village, 2 bedroom, living, dining, kitchen, half a bathroom, etc


...wait...I thought you were joking 
Congrats ~ 


Mr. Waffles said:


> Which people ?
> DDJ is being serious.


All of them  Idk if they're joking by being too serious or if they really are.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

poutanko said:


> ...wait...I thought you were joking
> Congrats ~
> 
> All of them  Idk if they're joking by being too serious or if they really are.



Pretty sure most of them are serious.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

poutanko said:


> ...wait...I thought you were joking
> Congrats ~


I'm always serious 
and always joking
paradoxically 

but no was out signing documents for an hour, then the notary realizes he made a typo so shredded everything and fixed it and more signing, haven't signed so much since school

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 23, 2018)

Avito said:


> wait sansa has fans



Isn't that the girl ava is using as avy 



White Wolf said:


> I'm officially a homeowner now



Congrats!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Isn't that the girl ava is using as avy


Yes and the fuck you aren't watching game of Thrones


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

Also the guy in my ava rapes her


----------



## poutanko (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Pretty sure most of them are serious.


Is there something that can trigger them?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

Avito said:


> Also the guy in my ava rapes her



>

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Is there something that can trigger them?



I... don't know ?


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> >


Yep that's what I ment 
You got any problems


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

Avito said:


> Yep that's what I ment
> You got any problems



I got 99 problems.


----------



## poutanko (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I... don't know ?


How bad can it be?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

Sansa was a dumb broad that made dumb life decisions while being an insanely dumb dumbass, though nonetheless didn't deserve to be brutally raped among everything else, though she did get some revenge in the end. Did I mention she was dumb?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

poutanko said:


> How bad can it be?



@White Wolf 

You answer this one. >.>

Imma go to work.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> @White Wolf
> 
> You answer this one. >.>
> 
> Imma go to work.


Buh bye 


and I've no idea who/what pou wants to trigger


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I got 99 problems.


list all of them


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Sansa was a dumb broad that made dumb life decisions while being an insanely dumb dumbass, though nonetheless didn't deserve to be brutally raped among everything else, though she did get some revenge in the end. Did I mention she was dumb?


no one deserves to get raped but its fiction


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

Avito said:


> no one deserves to get raped but its fiction


yeh I can't defend the time period it's based off

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

but she was still DUMB and made it all happen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Mar 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Buh bye
> 
> 
> and I've no idea who/what pou wants to trigger


Something something to make it more lively


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> yeh I can't defend the time period it's based off


No one can xD


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Something something to make it more lively



discord me what you mean


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Something something to make it more lively


What have these NF people done to you pou you used to be friendly and peace loving not this drama loving and flame baiting bunny


----------



## poutanko (Mar 23, 2018)

Avito said:


> What have these NF people done to you pou you used to be friendly and peace loving not this drama loving and flame baiting bunny


Blame Fire Nation


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Blame Fire Nation


I didn't got that reference


----------



## poutanko (Mar 23, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

Avito said:


> I didn't got that reference


Everything changed when the fire nation attacked.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Everything changed when the fire nation attacked.


The last air bender haven't watched that

Reactions: Ningen 3


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

Avito said:


> The last air bender haven't watched that


I know you live under a rock known as India, but change that.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I know you live under a rock known as India, but change that.


Nope I love that rock


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 23, 2018)

Avito said:


> Yes and the fuck you aren't watching game of Thrones



Im thinking about buying the books tbh  



Avito said:


> Also the guy in my ava rapes her


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 23, 2018)

Avito said:


> The last air bender haven't watched that



You should watch it


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


>



Avito had to pop out somehow, nobody said it was consensual...


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Im thinking about buying the books tbh


Yeah the books are better but the problem with books is that the wuthering is a very slow writer I have been waiting for 6th book since 2014 and still no update 
Also yeah the dude in my ava is the moated hated TV character or all time he is truly most horrible person of the series


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

Avito said:


> wuthering





Avito said:


> moated hated TV character

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> You should watch it


Hmmm 
I do plan on watching it in future but don't have much time right now to start a new series


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>


Go away you ningen and get a life you alway do this to me


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Avito had to pop out somehow, nobody said it was consensual...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

You leaving alredy


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

Avito said:


> Go away you ningen and get a life you alway do this to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 23, 2018)

Avito said:


> Yeah the books are better but the problem with books is that the wuthering is a very slow writer I have been waiting for 6th book since 2014 and still no update
> Also yeah the dude in my ava is the moated hated TV character or all time he is truly most horrible person of the series



I see


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

I'm still trying to decipher what the fuck you meant by 'wuthering'

verb (used without object), British Dialect.
1.
(of wind) to blow fiercely.



Avito said:


> problem with books is that the wuthering is a very slow writer




that the (wind) blow fiercely is a very slow writer?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I'm still trying to decipher what the fuck you meant by 'wuthering'
> 
> verb (used without object), British Dialect.
> 1.
> (of wind) to blow fiercely.



Think he meant writer 

Or smth, idk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Think he meant writer
> 
> Or smth, idk


'the problem with the books is the writer is a very slow writer' 

well seems redundant enough to be something he'd say 

> writer
> wuthering 

I think I could have a mouth-foaming seizure on my keyboard and still make more sense than  that.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

vcfhxglp;bcm;mdlk*s*g nkn*e*fdklv*n*s*d*a lkdf*n*lksna*u*dlkgnskl*d*fnlkdsnfasdn*e*ksdfklnfdsklnf*s*dklnfds


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 23, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Im thinking about buying the books tbh



Yes....do it.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Aries (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

these fucking gundam weebs


----------



## Stelios (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Oh wow sex addiction is not recognized as a mental disorder.
> 
> Though video game addiction now is in the DSM-V.
> 
> HOLY S@!$^



Isn’t that some made up illness that the rich and famous created so that they can keep on using their dick irresponsibly?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stelios (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Movie is basically Mafia. ... don't you agree @ Zatch ?



Which movie?


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

edge lord is here


----------



## Stelios (Mar 23, 2018)

Avito said:


> edge lord is here



Welcome


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 23, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Isn’t that some made up illness that the rich and famous created so that they can keep on using their dick irresponsibly?


Or people who want to place the blame elsewhere and not take responsibility 

@RemChu 
"[Sex addiction] will not be included as a separate mental disorder until the (i) defining features of sex addiction have been identified, (ii) reliability and validity of specific sex addiction criteria have been obtained cross-culturally, (iii) prevalence rates of sex addiction have been determined in representative epidemiological samples across the world and (iv) the etiology and associated biological features of sex addiction have been evaluated."
Same with porn addiction


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Welcome


i was talking about you


----------



## Stelios (Mar 23, 2018)

Avito said:


> i was talking about you



Did you see how I insulted you and you didn’t even realize?


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

I woke up like an hour late for class.... wearing sunglasses eyes hella red. ~.~ My body refused to sleep for an hour only. Why you do this to me?






Stelios said:


> Isn’t that some made up illness that the rich and famous created so that they can keep on using their dick irresponsibly?


 Some people  ssx stuff becomes a compulsion they can't help themselves. They see someone alone and they grab them by the pussy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Which movie?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

congrats on purchasing a home, @White Wolf

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Caught in a traffic,  but hey I look cool.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Singing in the Uber car don't even care.~

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

Watching Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets long ass fuck of a name but god damn Cara Delevingne is such a beauty.  


Wish she didn't chop off her hair tho


----------



## Aries (Mar 23, 2018)

Hello new custom intro for game. Console Wars Episode 1: The Sega Menace


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Did you see how I insulted you and you didn’t even realize?


Whatever you say edge Lord


----------



## Stelios (Mar 23, 2018)

Avito said:


> Whatever you say edge Lord



>wears one of the most TV hated character ever as avatar
>insults me

 So much irony. So what’s up you little turd? Still living like a snail?


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)

Ah that reminds me I saw a bunch of small snails today...in a public bathroom

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> Ah that reminds me I saw a bunch of small snails today...in a public bathroom



Have you read that manga


----------



## Stelios (Mar 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> Ah that reminds me I saw a bunch of small snails today...in a public bathroom



Living the good life
Just like moshit here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Have you read that manga


Yes, I've read that manga 

I think 



Stelios said:


> Living the good life
> Just like moshit here


Nah


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> Yes, I've read that manga
> 
> I think
> 
> ...



Uzumaki.


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Uzumaki.


I guessed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)

..you were talking about that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> ..you were talking about that



Wouldn't you like to be Stelios' pet snail?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

Baba said:


> ..you were talking about that


same


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> same



I should read more of his work. have you? or @Baba


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I should read more of his work. have you? or @Baba


I've seen a few yeah. 

*looks up names*

Flesh-Colored Horror, Hanging Balloons, Slug Girl, Cat Diary (more slice of life than anything), Human Chair, Glyceride (this one is stomach wrenching tbh  ), Gyo 

also been watching the horror collection anime of his tho paused it for a bit

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Wouldn't you like to be Stelios' pet snail?



Bad idea. They are eating certain flowers I have and whenever I find them we have genocide in the tuin


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Wouldn't you like to be Stelios' pet snail?


No thanks. 



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I should read more of his work. have you? or @Baba


I didn't even finish the Uzumaki manga. I just wanted to see what the snail man thing was all about.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I've seen a few yeah.
> 
> *looks up names*
> 
> ...



I've read the short story Human Chair. Edogawa Ranpo is always fun.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Bad idea. They are eating certain flowers I have and whenever I find them we have genocide in the tuin



Snails are pollinators. With the decline of honey bees, it's good to have diverse pollinators in your garden. 

which flower? tulips?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I've read the short story Human Chair. Edogawa Ranpo is always fun.


You should read Fourteen, it's a barrel of laughs. 

_Fourteen_ is a scif-fi horror manga series by Kazuo Umezu. The manga takes place in a dystopic future, where a lump of chicken flesh from a chicken meat-growing factory transforms into a supermutant chicken man named "Chicken George". He goes on a mission to take revenge on humanity for ruining the planet.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You should read Fourteen, it's a barrel of laughs.
> 
> _Fourteen_ is a scif-fi horror manga series by Kazuo Umezu. The manga takes place in a dystopic future, where a lump of chicken flesh from a chicken meat-growing factory transforms into a supermutant chicken man named "Chicken George". He goes on a mission to take revenge on humanity for ruining the planet.





sounds entertaining.

you should read more taiyo matsumoto


----------



## Baba (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Snails are pollinators. With the decline of honey bees, it's good to have diverse pollinators in your garden.
> 
> which flower? tulips?



You do realize that every single reply you give it’s like you have googled it before just to reply? You fucking bot 

My fritillarias are getting raped

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Stelios said:


> You do realize that every single reply you give it’s like you have googled it before just to reply? You fucking bot
> 
> My fritillarias are getting raped





I didn't take you for someone who was into gardening, tbh


----------



## Stelios (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I didn't take you for someone who was into gardening, tbh



Most bots and tracking cookies don’t


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Most bots and tracking cookies don’t



You think if you did a survey of the people in this convo _anyone_ would have said your hobby was gardening?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You think if you did a survey of the people in this convo _anyone_ would have said your hobby was gardening?




That’s not my only hobby


----------



## Avito (Mar 23, 2018)

Stelios said:


> So much irony. So what’s up you little turd? Still living like a snail?


I m doing ok what about you


----------



## Stelios (Mar 23, 2018)

Bots can’t see the merits of gardening 

It soothes the mind.
It’s much better tearing apart weeds and burying bulbs instead of humans


----------



## Didi (Mar 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Watching Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets long ass fuck of a name but god damn Cara Delevingne is such a beauty.
> 
> 
> Wish she didn't chop off her hair tho




she's weird looking
sometimes she looks absolutely stunning
sometimes she looks like an ugly boy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

Didi said:


> she's weird looking
> sometimes she looks absolutely stunning
> sometimes she looks like an ugly boy


agree 

specially bald


----------



## Stelios (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Bots can’t see the merits of gardening
> 
> It soothes the mind.
> It’s much better tearing apart weeds and burying bulbs instead of humans



Gardening is great. What I meant was no one would suspect you as a gardener. You say it soothes the mind, but you're not that calm.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>



Do you like to garden?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Do you like to garden?



Lol no.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Mar 23, 2018)

And one day we will die
And our ashes will fly ,
from the aeroplane over the sea
But for now we are young
Let us lay in the sun
And count every beautiful thing we can see
Love to be
In the arms of all I'm keeping here with me


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

Didi said:


> And one day we will die
> And our ashes will fly ,
> from the aeroplane over the sea
> But for now we are young
> ...



Are you turning into Remchu ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Are you turning into Remchu ?




I've literally posted random lyrics that are in my head always since you've known me Waffles 
are you finally succumbing to dementia?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Didi said:


> And one day we will die
> And our ashes will fly ,
> from the aeroplane over the sea
> But for now we are young
> ...


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

Didi said:


> I've literally posted random lyrics that are in my head always since you've known me Waffles
> are you finally succumbing to dementia?



Strangely enough, first time I've noticed. 
Guess your posts aren't memorable enough.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

I'm glad the two of you are here. I'm watching a show in Flemish, and I like the language. It's English + German with some Norwegian sounding words. 

me like


----------



## Didi (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'm glad the two of you are here. I'm watching a show in Flemish, and I like the language. It's English + German with some Norwegian sounding words.
> 
> me like




flemish is a dialect, not a language



Mr. Waffles said:


> Strangely enough, first time I've noticed.
> Guess your posts aren't memorable enough.




RIP your mind


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'm glad the two of you are here. I'm watching a show in Flemish, and I like the language. It's English + German with some Norwegian sounding words.
> 
> me like



> glad me and Didi are here
> cause you watching a show in Flemish

I don't even know where to begin.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'm glad the two of you are here. I'm watching a show in Flemish, and I like the language. It's English + German with some Norwegian sounding words.
> 
> me like




also I'm only here for a short while, watching NED - ENG


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Didi said:


> flemish is a dialect, not a language
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is a nice dialect indeed.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

Didi said:


> RIP your mind



You're years too late for this.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Didi said:


> also I'm only here for a short while, watching NED - ENG



I have no idea what you are referring to. Golf tournament between the Netherlands and England?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

FLEMMMIISSHHHHHHHHHHHHH

didi, watch the leftovers. I think you'd really like it. hug


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I have no idea what you are referring to. Golf tournament between the Netherlands and England?



Football of course.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Didi (Mar 23, 2018)

Come of to think of it, we don't have any Belgian mafia players do we?

well I guess Kenneth and Laurens used to occasionally play in Blender mafia games (and laurens in my MD games (and some others like Lounge games) as well tho if memory serves correctly, he inactifagged both)


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

Didi said:


> Come of to think of it, we don't have any Belgian mafia players do we?



None come to mind.
(not counting the 2 you mentioned)


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Platypus is Belgian. Does he ever play in the staff games?


----------



## Didi (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I have no idea what you are referring to. Golf tournament between the Netherlands and England?




football you dumbo



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> FLEMMMIISSHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> didi, watch the leftovers. I think you'd really like it. hug




maybe, I have heard it's good before
but I'm watching Peaky Blinders atm as my serious show, so no can do
and after that due to immense peer pressure it's got to be Westworld

so my schedule is full for the near future


----------



## Didi (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Platypus is Belgian. Does he ever play in the staff games?




who the fuck is that


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

Didi said:


> who the fuck is that



Staff from some irrelevant section.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Didi said:


> football you dumbo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uhhhhh, it's really good. i'd go on, but since people have already rec'd it to you, then ok. 

peaky blinders is overhyped and ultimately unsatisfying. the season finales also follow the same plot, and season 3 was a mess. not sure if i will bother with the fourth season. really, really overrated show.

westworld is neat. that one is much superior to peaky blinders. mhm.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Staff from some irrelevant section.



He's a global mod, though? No?


----------



## Didi (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Staff from some irrelevant section.




well yeah I figured as much

I only 'know' staff if they play mafia or post in like the 2 sections I post in


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Does he only post in the naruto section?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Didi said:


> well yeah I figured as much
> 
> I only 'know' staff if they play mafia or post in like the 2 sections I post in



Do you know the grandma lady


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Does he ever play in the staff games?


Nein

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> He's a global mod, though? No?


Nein, super mod


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Nein



He's really nice. He should come join the mafia section. Kuzehiko might play a game.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Does he only post in the naruto section?


Nein, also in TV Channel sometimes


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> He's a global mod, though? No?



Yes.



Didi said:


> well yeah I figured as much
> 
> I only 'know' staff if they play mafia or post in like the 2 sections I post in



Well.. I meant irrelevant by NF standards, not necessarily yours.


----------



## Didi (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> peaky blinders is overhyped and ultimately unsatisfying. *the season finales also follow the same plot*, and season 3 was a mess. not sure if i will bother with the fourth season. really, really overrated show.



why are you trying to ruin a show for me that I'm currently watching smh


I've only watched 4 episodes but so far it's really good
great acting
lovely cinematography and directing in general

and I just love interbellum aesthetics so that already puts it a leg up


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Nein, super mod



Thought he was global.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Thought he was global.


Khaleesi's only global mod after Marc and Panda got s-modded

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Didi said:


> why are you trying to ruin a show for me that I'm currently watching smh
> 
> 
> I've only watched 4 episodes but so far it's really good
> ...



Not trying to ruin it. 

I just think all of the season finales follow a specific formula, which will be apparent once you compare season 1 and 2. I'm not saying what happens.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Khaleesi's only global mod after Marc and Panda got s-modded



Marc? is that bacon's real name?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

I want to chat with the grandma from Florida.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Marc? is that bacon's real name?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Marc? is that bacon's real name?


The other black man


----------



## Didi (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Not trying to ruin it.
> 
> I just think all of the season finales follow a specific formula, which will be apparent once you compare season 1 and 2. I'm not saying what happens.




yeah but now I'll be actively aware of it, maybe I wouldn't have noticed it otherwise and be happier for it


----------



## Didi (Mar 23, 2018)

in fact now I'll probably know what to expect in the season 2 finale once I've watched this finale and season 2 non-finale
dammit zatch


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I want to chat with the grandma from Florida.


Soul's pretty easy to talk to, you can discuss tea and crumpets and the latest edition of Major Pettigrew's Last Stand.


----------



## Didi (Mar 23, 2018)

oh well, back to footie
pretty boring match tbh
we're both shit


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> The other black man



Ohhh marcelle. i don't know him at all. 



Didi said:


> yeah but now I'll be actively aware of it, maybe I wouldn't have noticed it otherwise and be happier for it



Didi, you are a smart man. As soon as season two finale was underway, I realized the parallels. You'd do the same. Don't sell yourself short.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Didi said:


> in fact now I'll probably know what to expect in the season 2 finale once I've watched this finale and season 2 non-finale
> dammit zatch



No, you won't. Just get back to me once you've finished season 2 and you'll get what I meant.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Soul's pretty easy to talk to, you can discuss tea and crumpets and the latest edition of Major Pettigrew's Last Stand.



Is she British? I haven't read that book.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Is she British? I haven't read that book.


I leave that for you to discover during your teatime talks.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I leave that for you to discover during your teatime talks.



@SoulFire!

Nice to meet you. I'm Zatch.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

I'm so tilted, gonna bed early



peace out

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Stelios (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Gardening is great. What I meant was no one would suspect you as a gardener. You say it soothes the mind, but you're not that calm.





If you can't understand the earth you can't understand your body
if you can't understand your body you can't understand thyself
if you can't understand thyself your true potential will never blossom


as for the calm part


do you know how calming this is ?
thought this guy is punching like a pussy


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 23, 2018)

So, is anyone else sweating profusely in their office because their company is terrible and hasn't turned the air on yet so you're just hotboxing in your office?


----------



## Didi (Mar 23, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> So, is anyone else sweating profusely in their office because their company is terrible and hasn't turned the air on yet so you're just hotboxing in your office?




no cuz it's almost 11 pm


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 23, 2018)

Didi said:


> no cuz it's almost 11 pm


Once 11pm hits here, it'll be frigid lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> So, is anyone else sweating profusely in their office because their company is terrible and hasn't turned the air on yet so you're just hotboxing in your office?



dem prison profit margins $$$


----------



## Platinum (Mar 23, 2018)

Look at this guy, expecting to be treated like a human being.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

I failed in my mission.
Came to class super late this morning. I over slept. Traffic tooo.
We went outside this week by like the harbor.
Everyone split, but uh she was with the other chick in the class, talking to 2 at once is intimidating and they both can speak chinese and I have no idea what is being said.

Drew a lot of architecture shit. Funny people walking up to me like "Yeah brah, do it" and shit. 
Then uh finally talked 2 the other 2 dudes in the class,  made uh "friends". This black kid, he look uh very uh "smart" he is uh super christian lol. Everyone a Christian ~_~. Speaking of that b4 we went out that bible study group had like a homeless dude with them with a cute little girl. Blacck guy he had a few screws loose. But i was like running on 2 ish hours of sleep aand like groggy so im like coool whatever i dont care lol. 

I leave early cuz ya class meeting to go outside.
nothing eventful between me and the girl.
except I was checking out this other girl way ahead of us.
Thinking "turn around" I wanted to see her face.
A fat dude ahead of us turns around,
and then the girl I like She turns 180 stares right at me.
We are in sync.
I want her.  

She has a knack for telepathy, and I read her easily....just didn't talk to her today.

still hope though. 

Oh and funny story with the bible study group, i brushed my knee against this freckle chick on purpose, she moves away.  
I left early so later i text her that, oh didnt mean to make you uncomfortable. 
I sent it to the wrong person.

and she messages me.

I'm like "Uh I'm just laughing to myself. Whatever. "

hahahaa.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I failed in my mission.
> Came to class super late this morning. I over slept. Traffic tooo.
> We went outside this week by like the harbor.
> Everyone split, but uh she was with the other chick in the class, talking to 2 at once is intimidating and they both can speak chinese and I have no idea what is being said.
> ...



10/10 will  become a subscriber to your vlog and will watch it only stoned

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Everyone so tame and good natured. I want some fire.

but yeah I kinda self destructed last night and this morning.

but was a great beautiful day.

OH

The most amazing thing i saw was this.

*a random dude hugging this homeless guy on my way home, homeless dude is always on the same street. Like big fucking hug.
*
Never seen a stranger display love like that to a bum.

Holy #!@%^.

i laughed/ smiled.

*There is hope for humanity with people like that in this world.*


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

I want some mystic friends.

The asian dude i was with he was called a "seeker" by the other one. Soooooo, maybe I have more in common with him. I didn't tell the other dude I'm like a fucking psychic and mystical wuju dude.

We would insta be enemies likely. 
well yeah i don't really tell people that

I told
like parents, sis,
Pablo
1 gf.
my friends i travel to europe and other places with. 

LOL

u guys


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Well actually that's a lot of fucking people....


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

*Clash of Hosts related: 
*
Nice to see everyone getting into the swing of the image meme posts. Actually kinda fun...
Looks like fun.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> *Clash of Hosts related:
> *
> Nice to see everyone getting into the swing of the image meme posts. Actually kinda fun...
> Looks like fun.



I just hosted a full game like that.

People liked it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I just hosted a full game like that.
> 
> People liked it.


When it was first implemented. I legit was like "NO NO  NO OOOOO"

  haha


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> When it was first implemented. I legit was like "NO NO  NO OOOOO"
> 
> haha



It's okay when it's a full game you sign up to, knowing what you'll have to do.

Having it be a forced post restriction in a closed setup game is kind of dickish.

But it is a fun mechanic.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 23, 2018)

Btw @MAD

The serial killer rekt that game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Btw @MAD
> 
> The serial killer rekt that game.



Nice dude

I always enjoy it as a host when my indies roll

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

K I'm playing OW with her.

fuck

HOLY SHIT 

her sense of humor.

is HAHAAHAHa


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

REALLY FUCKING CHEESY 

why is everyone like a wholesome person
.

..


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

I wanna smang her.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Ok she swears.

dats good. 


a normal fucking person.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Fucking grandmaster in the party o.o 

another classmate?

probably all these hong kong niggys are GM -.-


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Bridgette the smack noise is satisfying. hella.


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 23, 2018)

Sorry I'm so late to the party! Out do dinner with hubby! Media Noche and Black Bean and yellow rice soup--yum!!



White Wolf said:


> Soul's pretty easy to talk to, you can discuss tea and crumpets and the latest edition of Major Pettigrew's Last Stand.


Maybe you deal with that stuff but I'm a Florida girl. Give me a Coke and pizza!


Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @SoulFire!
> Nice to meet you. I'm Zatch.


Hi!  I may be a bit on the mature side, but I'm no one's grannie.  I'm more of a recycled teenager!   More likely to talk 60s comics (Marvel, please), classic cartoons and manga/anime such as Naruto and MHA than whatever the Wolfster was babbling about!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Yo.

this Cat chick is kinda too ideal weeb gf material 

she has to have some flaw.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

like a giant clit or something.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

SoulFire! said:


> Sorry I'm so late to the party! Out do dinner with hubby! Media Noche and Black Bean and yellow rice soup--yum!!
> 
> 
> Maybe you deal with that stuff but I'm a Florida girl. Give me a Coke and pizza!
> ...



You should come play some games of mafia.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

I can't ask her 20/20 interrogation questions in this party setting. 

she likes lewd jokes, good sign


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

SoulFire! said:


> Sorry I'm so late to the party! Out do dinner with hubby! Media Noche and Black Bean and yellow rice soup--yum!!
> 
> 
> Maybe you deal with that stuff but I'm a Florida girl. Give me a Coke and pizza!
> ...


Who the fuck are you?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2018)

i think she literally just told us brah


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

She's married.


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You should come play some games of mafia.


Nah! I'm no gamer!


RemChu said:


> Who the fuck are you?


Nice to meet you too.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

ASKED her for phone #

...

dun dun dun


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

SoulFire! said:


> Nah! I'm no gamer!
> 
> Nice to meet you too.



Have you read Promised Neverland?


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

FUCK.

*hang me*

bf


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

*[Vote Lynch Remchu] *

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

That's like twice this past 2 weeks. 

*slits wrist*


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

FUUUUUUUUUUUCK.

     

Glad I didn't do that in person


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Ty God.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUCK.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I didn't do that in person



What happened? Did you come on too strong


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Have you read Promised Neverland?


Certainly! I like it but it does drag a bit at times. And the 'demons' aren't nearly scary enough when you remove their masks! They look like potato heads with plenty of eyes! The fangs are their saving grace!

Curious about Adam's connection to Norman and just what the scientists are doing with the 'special' kids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

She has a boyfriend.

I didn't say any cheesy stupid shit.

Just asked her for number


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

She was too good to not be off the fucking market.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Oh well, the hunt continues.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

She gave me her whatsapp, discord, fb messenger etc.

just cant have phone #

and that's the only thing i wanted.

and her punani


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

I should go full scum and pursue her anyways.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

I wish.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

SoulFire! said:


> Certainly! I like it but it does drag a bit at times. And the 'demons' aren't nearly scary enough when you remove their masks! They look like potato heads with plenty of eyes! The fangs are their saving grace!
> 
> Curious about Adam's connection to Norman and just what the scientists are doing with the 'special' kids.



I don't think they themselves need to look that frightening. The dining scene after the poachers played their game is truly chilling exactly because of how simple and normal it looks.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> She gave me her whatsapp, discord, fb messenger etc.
> 
> just cant have phone #
> 
> ...


if u have her whatsapp, then doesnt that mean u have her number?


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

@MAD


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Avalon said:


> if u have her whatsapp, then doesnt that mean u have her number?


Dude I don't know this technology shit.


>movie
>make out with her.

but ugh she wont cheat.



I WANT HERRRRR body and soul.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Alright I'm joking.

I'm not that guy yet.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Dude I don't know this technology shit.
> 
> 
> >movie
> ...


if a woman would leave her boyfriend for you

then she will also leave you for another guy


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Avalon said:


> if u have her whatsapp, then doesnt that mean u have her number?


But legit funniest shit

"my bf doesn't like me giving out my number but here is 3 other things to reach me with."

mixed signals.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Avalon said:


> if a woman would leave her boyfriend for you
> 
> then she will also leave you for another guy


FUUUUUUCK

this is 100% logically sound.

WTf

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

I would eat her American mixed chinese dim sum in a heart beat

holy shit.


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I don't think they themselves need to look that frightening. The dining scene after the poachers played their game is truly chilling exactly because of how simple and normal it looks.


I dunno. Something silly about a bunch of monsters sitting around an elegant table partaking of fillet of child with a knife an fork like perfect ladies and gents. Of course, these creatures aren't really 'demons'. I'd like to know just what they are and where the heck they came from!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I would eat her American mixed chinese dim sum in a heart beat
> 
> holy shit.



i love dim sum


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> i love dim sum


I know that's why I called it dim sum.  

it's nice.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 23, 2018)

Remchu's harem manga life continues...!


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Remchu's harem manga life continues...!



'Cause love's such an old fashioned word
And love dares you to care for
The people on the (People on streets) edge of the night
And loves (People on streets) dares you to change our way of
Caring about ourselves


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

SoulFire! said:


> I dunno. Something silly about a bunch of monsters sitting around an elegant table partaking of fillet of child with a knife an fork like perfect ladies and gents. Of course, these creatures aren't really 'demons'. I'd like to know just what they are and where the heck they came from!



Neat. I found that one of the best scenes of the manga, so it's cool to hear someone with a diverging take.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

FUCK

GOD SEND ME A WICKED WOMAN DEVOTED TO ME

TO ABUSE ME.

PLZ !!!!!


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

I want to be tied up


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Like legit, all the girls I like are TAKEN.

fuck my dick.,


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Why do I have to have good taste in woman.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

I give up.

Gonna call Pablo and go gay mode. 


j/k


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

just sooooooo fucking happy i didnt ask in person.  

WEW lad.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

If I was her bf I'd check her phone every week too,


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Like call in the morning , afternoon and night

"Cat where are you? Cat...."


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

dats kinda obsessive ^ 

just kidding.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Cat, who's fucking numbah is this?

I don't want you talking to other guys!







oh well was fun while it lasted.

I don't know what to do next.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I want to be tied up


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


>


Like you know my hands tied together, above my head, standing up. 
I want to give away my power and feel helpless.

Some of the best feelings are being in desperation, in a struggle, in true fear.

Feel alive. 


Pain and pleasure.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

I stare into the abyss too much. 

I'm sorry.

I desire annihilation.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

This is Dark Maniac Rem saga.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

I mean... it's not that uncommon of a fetish. domination, bdsm, strangling, stepped on/feet... all very popular


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

I want to be in a lost undiscovered dark continent, being chased by savaged beasts. Using my wits and environment to survive.

That is my ultimate fetish.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I want to be in a lost undiscovered dark continent, being chased by savaged beasts. Using my wits and environment to survive.
> 
> That is my ultimate fetish.



Sounds like you want to feel something, feel alive


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

I'm joking.

but uhhh when I first came here, alone. I got lost. I was running around at night trying to find my way home.

That was a great fucking feeling.

Also that time I thought that crazy homeless was gonna jump me.



Danger is really nice.

I just don't experience enough.

Life and Death.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Alright 
sorry

enough

emo stuff.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Alright
> sorry
> 
> enough
> ...



Why are you apologizing for having feelings


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

I could do this,

trick her into thinking her bf does gay gang bangs


(this show is funny btw, check it out)


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Why are you apologizing for having feelings



Oh well I'm just laughing at myself. 
I'm not actually sad.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

My life is fun!


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

holy shit I'm becoming a thrill seeker.


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 23, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

I'm jackin


----------



## Platinum (Mar 23, 2018)

Convo thread after dark.


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 23, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Convo thread after dark.


More like convo thread in the dark


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Convo thread after dark.



The convo thread yesterday was hilarious. one of the best in a while


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

This is my little dark age.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 23, 2018)

I think I'll name this piece "The effects of religious related supression"

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Uh yeah I just like edgey stuff.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

or weird stuff.

WE ARE IN A POST POST POST MODERN WORLD.

I want a revolution.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> I think I'll name this piece "The effects of religious related supression"


I have never been held back.

If anything I've been afforded any opportunity to explore whatever I want.

I am privileged. I am happy.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

but uh

apologies

for rambling

like a mad man.

gonna go away in *shame* and defeat.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Why do we have a role where the guy gets raped in jail?

What anime is this and why . That's like uh yah.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> but uh
> 
> apologies
> 
> ...


i enjoy ur rambling, feel free to continue


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2018)

Avalon said:


> i enjoy ur rambling, feel free to continue



nice avatar


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 24, 2018)

MAD said:


> nice avatar


i made UB wear it first

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 24, 2018)

alright no i didnt but wad u gotta make an exception, shes so fine

tell you what

1 week of this avatar and then ill add one week to our bet 

so 13 weeks of only Ivan

deal?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 24, 2018)

her titties are so nice that u gotta agree to this deal tbh tbf

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 24, 2018)

actually fuck it, ill accept my ditch king title

forgive me waddles 

i dont have the willpower to keep the same avatar for weeks

ill embrace it

you win


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 24, 2018)

ill be surprised if i even keep this avatar for 3 days tbh


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 24, 2018)

ditch king humbly accepts an L from Wad


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 24, 2018)

now ill go back to enjoy my new avatar


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 24, 2018)

wow i just pulled a remchu

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 24, 2018)

nevermind fellas, someone just said shes 15, the avatar gotta go

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ashi (Mar 24, 2018)

Avalon said:


> nevermind fellas, someone just said shes 15, the avatar gotta go




That was a meme, she's like only a few months younger than I am

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 24, 2018)

Ashi said:


> That was a meme, she's like only a few months younger than I am




bruh fuck is wrong with u

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 24, 2018)

What's with this Blanco on and off


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 24, 2018)

alright now that we confirmed shes 20 years old, we can bring this big titty goddess back


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Ashi (Mar 24, 2018)

Avalon said:


> alright now that we confirmed shes 20 years old, we can bring this big titty goddess back



Actually lemme double check my sources

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 24, 2018)

Ashi said:


> Actually lemme double check my sources
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


alright man, i need a link of her age for my own peace of mind 

where does it say her age 

if shes under 20, im deleting this


----------



## Ashi (Mar 24, 2018)

Avalon said:


> it was a solid prank tbh
> 
> 10/10 tbh
> 
> kudos



Alright thanks for being a good sport


No hard feelings my guy


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 24, 2018)

Ashi said:


> Alright thanks for being a good sport
> 
> 
> No hard feelings my guy


nah i would never get mad about that dont worry

i legit laughed hard af in real life when u said it was a prank


----------



## Ashi (Mar 24, 2018)

Avalon said:


> alright man, i need a link of her age for my own peace of mind
> 
> where does it say her age
> 
> if shes under 20, im deleting this


----------



## Baba (Mar 24, 2018)

man, she is so hot


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 24, 2018)

> *AGE *19 years old



kinda young tbh


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 24, 2018)

but those titties though


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 24, 2018)

why is UB online now?


----------



## Ashi (Mar 24, 2018)

Avalon said:


> kinda young tbh




She'll be 20 in like 3 months

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 24, 2018)

Baba said:


> man, she is so hot

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashi (Mar 24, 2018)

Avalon said:


> why is UB online now?



When your boo walks in on you oggling teenage tiddies

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 24, 2018)

MAD said:


>


we need a Wad rating of my avatar pls


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 24, 2018)

Ashi said:


> When your boo walks in on you oggling teenage tiddies




i thought she was asleep


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 24, 2018)

6 am where UB lives and she here monitoring me instead of sleeping


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 24, 2018)

Avalon said:


> why is UB online now?



Told you why

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 24, 2018)

when UB logs on sees my avatar

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 24, 2018)

Blanco needs to go away.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 24, 2018)

@Ashi posting in the mafia section? are you playing a game sometime?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 24, 2018)

I think my avatar is perfect

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 24, 2018)

Baba said:


> man, she is so hot



Did you finish Skam


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 24, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I think my avatar is perfect



@Chloe


----------



## Ashi (Mar 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Ashi posting in the mafia section? are you playing a game sometime?



I told Ava I'd interested in doing a Turbo game

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 24, 2018)

UB and Chloe ganging up on someone in a thread with those avatars would be a sight

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Ashi posting in the mafia section? are you playing a game sometime?


hes here for the titties

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 24, 2018)

I don't even know what Blanco is and I'm still part of this

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> UB and Chloe ganging up on someone in a thread with those avatars would be a sight


chloe is the reason i have my current avatar tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 24, 2018)

Ashi said:


> I told Ava I'd interested in doing a Turbo game



now would be the time because there's only one active game and it's on night phase, but i don't think anyone will join


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 24, 2018)

Baba said:


> I don't even know what Blanco is and I'm still part of this



You rolled the dice


----------



## Baba (Mar 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Did you finish Skam


Nah. I stopped after ep 1 of S4 few days before


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 24, 2018)

Avalon said:


> chloe is the reason i have my current avatar tbh



damn is that chloe in your avatar  

@Viper why did you break up


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 24, 2018)

how hard is @RemChu gonna fap when he wakes up and sees my avatar?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You rolled the dice


I just took part in it because I felt left out

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 24, 2018)

Baba said:


> Nah. I stopped after ep 1 of S4 few days before



Like stopped stopped, or just taking a breather?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> damn is that chloe in your avatar
> 
> @Viper why did you break up


chloe posted the gif on discord and i turned it into an avatar

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Like stopped stopped, or just taking a breather?


Stopped till I'm done with my exams

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 24, 2018)

Baba said:


> Stopped till I'm done with my exams


do you stll flirt with white wolf?


----------



## Baba (Mar 24, 2018)

Avalon said:


> do you stll flirt with white wolf?


I've never


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 24, 2018)

Baba said:


> I've never


do i need to expose our old convos? where u said u rub ur clit to WW?


----------



## Baba (Mar 24, 2018)

Avalon said:


> do i need to expose our old convos? where u said u rub ur clit to WW?


There are no such convos


----------



## Baba (Mar 24, 2018)

@Udell is that you


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 24, 2018)

Avalon said:


> chloe is the reason i have my current avatar tbh


Why you posting young one


----------



## Ashi (Mar 24, 2018)

Avalon said:


> do i need to expose our old convos? where u said u rub ur clit to WW?




Exposing PM's, especially of the lewd variety, is a no-no


----------



## Baba (Mar 24, 2018)

Ashi said:


> Exposing PM's, especially of the lewd variety, is a no-no


there are no such pms


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 24, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Why you posting young one



Should Ava not be posting?



Baba said:


> @Udell is that you



Who is Udell


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 24, 2018)

Ashi said:


> Exposing PM's, especially of the lewd variety, is a no-no



Babby would have done it !!!


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 24, 2018)

RIP Babby.

fallen soldier.

wad's best friend.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ashi (Mar 24, 2018)

Baba said:


> there are no such pms


It's ok your secret is safe with me


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 24, 2018)

why would anyone rub her clit to ww? horndog would eat you out for free


----------



## Baba (Mar 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Should Ava not be posting?
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Udell




You are so curious about everything 

I know him from OJ.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 24, 2018)

Ashi said:


> It's ok your secret is safe with me


I don't even know you


----------



## Ashi (Mar 24, 2018)

Baba said:


> I don't even know you



Just know that you can trust me


----------



## Baba (Mar 24, 2018)

Ashi said:


> Just know that you can trust me


Can't know that without knowing you


----------



## Ashi (Mar 24, 2018)

Baba said:


> Can't know that without knowing you



@Avalon Vouch for me


----------



## Ashi (Mar 24, 2018)

Actually that's probably not the best idea atm

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 24, 2018)

Character references from Ava

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 24, 2018)

Ashi said:


> @Avalon Vouch for me


>Asking Ava to vouch for you

Can't trust you

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 24, 2018)

Baba said:


> >Asking Ava to vouch for you
> 
> Can't trust you



It was at that moment Tensa knew he done fucked up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 24, 2018)

I just realized ufdup means you fucked up

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Ashi (Mar 24, 2018)

Baba said:


> >Asking Ava to vouch for you
> 
> Can't trust you



I have other connections too you know


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 24, 2018)

Ashi said:


> I have other connections too you know

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 24, 2018)

Ashi said:


> I have other connections too you know


If it's not someone I don't trust then I can't trust you


----------



## Ashi (Mar 24, 2018)

Who would the King Dedede of  this place be?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 24, 2018)

Ashi said:


> Who would the King Dedede of  this place be?



JJ

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Udell (Mar 24, 2018)

Baba said:


> @Udell is that you


Yup in the flesh


----------



## Baba (Mar 24, 2018)

Udell said:


> Yup in the flesh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> why would anyone rub her clit to ww? horndog would eat you out for free


False, that only applies to 3 chicks.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 24, 2018)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 24, 2018)

Avalon said:


> do i need to expose our old convos? where u said u rub ur clit to WW?


This is hot.

more.

@White Wolf


----------



## Didi (Mar 24, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> This is hot.
> 
> more.
> 
> @White Wolf


I forgot to quote you catching up. 


You want link to this femmedomme asian I know from Tumblr? She wouldn't mind stepping on you.


----------



## Magic (Mar 24, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I forgot to quote you catching up.
> 
> 
> You want link to this femmedomme asian I know from Tumblr? She wouldn't mind stepping on you.


Indulge me. 

What do I have to lose ?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Indulge me.
> 
> What do I have to lose ?


Not much, maybe a nipple or two worst case, I'll PM ya.


----------



## Magic (Mar 24, 2018)

I'll just take a look. Really just a joke.  A bad joke.


----------



## Magic (Mar 24, 2018)

Very cold night tonight . Think a movie is in order. Comedy? I could use a fucking laugh after losing so much hope.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Mar 24, 2018)

Seattle? 

That's doable. 
I just snarled at one of her pics. My fellow wolf.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 24, 2018)

-sigh-
I'm just watch movie. 
I am broken.jpeg


----------



## Magic (Mar 24, 2018)

Yo who just send me bad vibes?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Seattle?
> 
> That's doable.
> I just snarled at one of her pics. My fellow wolf.


 


Never made a move on her since I'm not much for sub, but ngl she'd be fun to try out. Asian-Americans tend to be high quality.


----------



## Magic (Mar 24, 2018)

Eh.
I feel nothing.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Eh.
> I feel nothing.


Don't spiral into the darkness, Cat wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Magic (Mar 24, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Don't spiral into the darkness, Cat wasn't meant to be.



I want a goddess. Fucking model. Adorn her in expensive oil make her cum rivers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 24, 2018)

I'll probably get banned for saying that.


----------



## Magic (Mar 24, 2018)

I was born in darkness. I'm fine.
I ride the spiral.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I'll probably get banned for saying that.


I'd be banned already then kek. 



RemChu said:


> I want a goddess. Fucking model. Adorn her in expensive oil make her cum rivers.


I feel ya tho


----------



## Magic (Mar 24, 2018)

anyways ya I'm out.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 24, 2018)

Get some rest Remmy, your goddess will come before ya know it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> FUUUUUUCK
> 
> this is 100% logically sound.
> 
> WTf



once a hoe always a hoe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 24, 2018)

The mafia talks in the new HxH Chapter.


----------



## Magic (Mar 24, 2018)

ost for this game is  very  like bladerunner esque. vangelis.


really good game and love synth.


----------



## Magic (Mar 24, 2018)

40 more  and 40k


----------



## Magic (Mar 24, 2018)

mood:


----------



## Magic (Mar 24, 2018)

Pure Bliss OuO


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 24, 2018)

@poutanko  are you online? check discord ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chloe (Mar 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Chloe


i feel that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 24, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Mar 24, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> @poutanko  are you online? check discord ~


I checked discord before this one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 24, 2018)

Anyone wanna sub into clash of the hosts?


----------



## Didi (Mar 24, 2018)

>anyone wanna read 1500 posts

Unless I get an extremely good unbiased summary
no thanks


----------



## Aries (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Anyone wanna sub into clash of the hosts?



if u don’t mind me zombiezatching it I’ll go again?


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 24, 2018)

Didi said:


> >anyone wanna read 1500 posts
> 
> Unless I get an extremely good unbiased summary
> no thanks


It's really not that bad tbh


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 24, 2018)

@Subarashii can't really find anything that looks like the ring i saw 



^smth like this, just in silver and a light blue sapphire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Mar 24, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> It's really not that bad tbh




yeah but
I'm not gonna go read 1500 posts
so summary of them
or no go


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 24, 2018)

Didi said:


> yeah but
> I'm not gonna go read 1500 posts
> so summary of them
> or no go


I'm not sure as a host I can give you a summary lol. So you'd have to ask the players. But it's all gucchi dude if you don't wanna play.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 24, 2018)

Didi said:


> yeah but
> I'm not gonna go read 1500 posts
> so summary of them
> or no go



I dunno. Not much happened. I think the best summaries are really just looking at the archived posts + vote tally.


----------



## Aries (Mar 25, 2018)

New 7 Sins

Greed-Avalon
Wrath-Poutanko
Sloth-SupremeKage
Lust-Remchu
Envy-Grandpa Uchiha
Gluttony- ???
Pride-Didi or WPK

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 25, 2018)

Aries said:


> New 7 Sins
> 
> Greed-Avalon
> Wrath-Poutanko
> ...



Pou's and grandpa's are the best lol


----------



## Avito (Mar 25, 2018)

Aries said:


> Wrath-Poutanko


this fits you so well @poutanko


----------



## poutanko (Mar 25, 2018)

Aries said:


> New 7 Sins
> 
> Greed-Avalon
> Wrath-Poutanko
> ...


Time to join Team Rage. Only me can inherit the title from @Superman 
Bye bye Papa @Platinum

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Lew (Mar 25, 2018)

All my actions were fake!


----------



## Avito (Mar 25, 2018)

Lew said:


> All my actions were fake!


What are talking about


----------



## Lew (Mar 25, 2018)

Avito said:


> What are talking about


----------



## Avito (Mar 25, 2018)

Lew said:


>


----------



## Lew (Mar 25, 2018)

Avito said:


>


----------



## Avito (Mar 25, 2018)

This dude has lost it


----------



## Avito (Mar 25, 2018)

Also I need to catch up with boku na hero and Kingdom have been laying off for way too long now


----------



## Baba (Mar 25, 2018)

Avito said:


> Also I need to catch up with boku na hero and Kingdom have been laying off for way too long now


You should catch up on Kingdom. The current arc is soo goood

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 25, 2018)

The cars hiss by my window
Like the waves down on the beach


----------



## Avito (Mar 25, 2018)

Stelios said:


> The cars hiss by my window
> Like the waves down on the beach


you probably live near highway 
you should consider moving


----------



## Platinum (Mar 25, 2018)

Poutanko is finally realizing her destiny...


----------



## Stelios (Mar 25, 2018)

Avito said:


> you probably live near highway
> you should consider moving



You are probably a little shit with no pubes
how else wouldn't you know that this is a Doors line?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 25, 2018)

Stelios said:


> You are probably a little shit with no pubes
> how else wouldn't you know that this is a Doors line?



Kids these days.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 25, 2018)

Who is the weirdest person in this section?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Mar 25, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Who is the weirdest person in this section?



You, tbh tbf


----------



## Avito (Mar 25, 2018)

Stelios said:


> You are probably a little shit with no pubes
> how else wouldn't you know that this is a Doors line?


I m Indian so lots of hairs 
Try again

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Kids these days.


I m not a kid


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 25, 2018)

Avito said:


> I m not a kid



Kids these days.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 25, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Kids these days.


But I m older tha nyou it's OK when waffle and Stelios call me that but you shouldn't

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 25, 2018)

Avito said:


> I m Indian so lots of hairs
> Try again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Avito (Mar 25, 2018)

Baba said:


>


You don't get to feel disgusted you are the same


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 25, 2018)

Platinum said:


> You, tbh tbf


Sweet

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 25, 2018)

Avito said:


> You don't get to feel disgusted you are the same


No, I'm not


----------



## Avito (Mar 25, 2018)

Baba said:


> No, I'm not


So you telling me you don't have pubic hairs


----------



## Baba (Mar 25, 2018)

Avito said:


> So you telling me you don't have public hairs


That's not an Indian thing


----------



## Avito (Mar 25, 2018)

Baba said:


> That's not an Indian thing


It is


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 25, 2018)

Avito said:


> I m Indian so lots of hairs
> Try again





Avito said:


> I m not a kid





Underworld Broker said:


> Kids these days.





Avito said:


> But I m older tha nyou it's OK when waffle and Stelios call me that but you shouldn't





Stelios said:


>





Baba said:


>





Avito said:


> You don't get to feel disgusted you are the same





Baba said:


> No, I'm not





Avito said:


> So you telling me you don't have pubic hairs





Baba said:


> That's not an Indian thing





Avito said:


> It is



Kids these days.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Baba (Mar 25, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles You're a kid too


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 25, 2018)

Baba said:


> @Mr. Waffles You're a kid too



Am I ?


----------



## Baba (Mar 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Am I ?


Yes

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Mar 25, 2018)

What have I... No what have they done to you?~Pou The Spite Maker Tanko

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Mar 25, 2018)

Though not really mandatory im investing alot into the Console Wars Mafia game storyline with Platinum. We got a 7 Sins/Virtues + 4 Horsemen theme going on so far

Greed-Avalon/Aries -Conquest (Master Hand)
Wrath-Poutanko/Vasto-War (Cortana)
Gluttony-Alwaysmind/Platinum -Famine (Polygon Man)

Lust-Remchu/Aries-Suicide Death
Envy-Grandpa Uchiha/Vasto-Homicide Death
Sloth-SupremeKage/Platinum-Accidental Death

Pride-???/Aries,Vasto,Platinum-Natural Cause Death(GlaDos)


----------



## Magic (Mar 25, 2018)

Aries said:


> Though not really mandatory im investing alot into the Console Wars Mafia game storyline with Platinum. We got a 7 Sins/Virtues + 4 Horsemen theme going on so far
> 
> Greed-Avalon/Aries -Conquest (Master Hand)
> Wrath-Poutanko/Vasto-War (Cortana)
> ...


Why is this so dark? =[


Aren't video games like light hearted.
Super dark story line.


----------



## Aries (Mar 25, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Why is this so dark? =[
> 
> 
> Aren't video games like light hearted.
> Super dark story line.



Video Games/Games are a escape from reality. While Platinum has a more light hearted feel to his storylines i like doing a dark storyline for contrast. This game series storyline is all about how video games help us overcome the many obstacles in life. The odds are always stacked against you but eventually you will reach that Final Boss. You either defeat it or give up. 

Its why chose video game theme and the theme of sins/horsemen .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 25, 2018)

Fuck you Cbro give Platinum's sorry ass the xbox.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 25, 2018)

Good lord

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 25, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Good lord


Yooooooooooo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Am I ?



At heart.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 25, 2018)

My storylines bring hope to the people. Aries wants you to fall into the trap of feelings and emotions.

You must resist my mafia fam.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 25, 2018)

Aries said:


> Video Games/Games are a escape from reality. While Platinum has a more light hearted feel to his storylines i like doing a dark storyline for contrast. *This game series storyline is all about how video games help us overcome the many obstacles in life.* The odds are always stacked against you but eventually you will reach that Final Boss. You either defeat it or give up.
> 
> Its why chose video game theme and the theme of sins/horsemen .



Optimistic


----------



## Aries (Mar 25, 2018)

Superman said:


> Fuck you Cbro give Platinum's sorry ass the xbox.



Vasto-Nintendo
Platinum-Xbox/Sega
Aries-Playstation


----------



## Platinum (Mar 25, 2018)

My powers of hope grow exponentially due to the power of the cloud.


----------



## Aries (Mar 25, 2018)

Since we are the meme trio of this community ive given us each 2 sins with Pride being given to us 3.

Greed and Lust for me 
Wrath and Envy for you Vasto
Gluttony and Sloth for Platinum


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 25, 2018)

Platinum said:


> My powers of hope grow exponentially due to the power of the cloud.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 25, 2018)

hate being sick hate having a fever hate the bladder of a burning diabetic midget that has  to go every 2 fcking minse at the end of winter too fucking horseshit

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Aries (Mar 25, 2018)

Platinum is the Spock to your Mccoy Vasto. Next game will reveal Platinum detached nature to feelings and emotions which is the birth of Cortana the next antagonist for Console Wars.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 25, 2018)

I like that aries basically just called me a fat, lazy piece of shit .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 25, 2018)

Aries said:


> Platinum is the Spock to your Mccoy Vasto. Next game will reveal Platinum detached nature to feelings and emotions which is the birth of Cortana the next antagonist for Console Wars.



To bad Cortana is on the xbox....and dead. Stupid Halo team.


----------



## Aries (Mar 25, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I like that aries basically just called me a fat, lazy piece of shit .



One of us had to be gluttony Plat. But ill trade ya lust for sloth then


----------



## Aries (Mar 25, 2018)

Superman said:


> To bad Cortana is on the xbox....and dead. Stupid Halo team.



Cortana is alive in our hearts. Shes the embodiment of Platinum laptop which starts to malfunction in the 2ne game.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 25, 2018)

Superman said:


> To bad Cortana is on the xbox....and dead. Stupid Halo team.



????

Cortana isn't dead bro.

Spoilers, I guess?


----------



## Platinum (Mar 25, 2018)

Aries said:


> One of us had to be gluttony Plat. But ill trade ya lust for sloth then



Well yeah. Its the combination of the two that is less than flattering . I am a glutton for hope though, I suppose.

Sure thing. You know in your heart of hearts that Troll Lord 'i'll process your actions... in about three days' Aries is the true embodiment of sloth.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 25, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> hate being sick hate having a fever hate the bladder of a burning diabetic midget that has  to go every 2 fcking minse at the end of winter too fucking horseshit



Have you tried any medicine? how long have you been sick


----------



## Magic (Mar 25, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Well yeah. Its the combination of the two that is less than flattering . I am a glutton for hope though, I suppose.
> 
> Sure thing. You know in your heart of hearts that Troll Lord 'i'll process your actions... in about three days' Aries is the true embodiment of sloth.



If you're hope what does that have to do with sins. -.-
What do "sins" have to do with "overcoming" obstacles in life. These stories are tragic. -_-
They do not fit the theme of the game characters. Which are mostly upbeat characters and family friendly.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 25, 2018)

RemChu said:


> If you're hope what does that have to do with sins. -.-
> What do "sins" have to do with "overcoming" obstacles in life. These stories are tragic. -_-



I am a man who wears many faces Remchu.

I am The Ultimate Hope, and The Ultimate Sin. These are all parts of Platista.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 25, 2018)

It's like adding pepperoni on a cake. Yeah, pepperoni is awesome, but does it make sense here?
Nope.


----------



## Magic (Mar 25, 2018)

Like I'm fine with the sin narrative thing on it's own, but juxtapose with the console wars?

*scratch* head

and aren't 

sins
4 horsemen

on these forums overplayed.

tired,

Same with Angels, Gods.

tired.

boring.


----------



## Magic (Mar 25, 2018)

Been done so many times.

It's like ZZz.

That's my little critique. 

*claps hands*


----------



## Platinum (Mar 25, 2018)

That's Aries schitck, so I roll with it.


----------



## Magic (Mar 25, 2018)

You should push him out of his comfort zone. He respects your opinion.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 25, 2018)

If you want more eldritch tentacle horror Rem, instead of angels and sins, just wait until my storylines continue in standoff 3 .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Mar 25, 2018)

RemChu said:


> You should push him out of his comfort zone.



I offered up the Seven Holy Virtues instead for something new, and he might use those as well. 

Aries has his ways, and I respect that.

Personally, I like to use more obscure things, or cliches for the purposes of lampshading them, but Aries likes his common conventions, for he is a classical storyteller at heart.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 25, 2018)

Like no one would see that the final battle of Standoff 2 was actually done with the ending of Danganronpa 2 in mind, in honor of Iwan being the final villian, where the heroes from the past have to enter the new game in order to prevent a sudden intruder from hijacking the game and dooming the players... but that's just the way I roll.

My symbolism is hidden beneath layers and layers, honoring both myself and the players. You need at least eight seasons of rick and morty under your belt to understand my nuanced storytelling.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aries (Mar 25, 2018)

*Console Wars* II: *Playstation* vs *Xbox* Roles

*Xbox Town*
1: Master Chief(Halo)-Xbox 
2: Marcus Fenix(Gears of War)-Xbox 360
3: Arbitor(Halo 2)-Xbox
4: Splosion Man(Splosion Man)-Xbox 360
5: Conker(Live and Reloaded)-Xbox
6: Shu (Blue Dragon)-Xbox 360
7: Blinx(Blinx The Time Sweeper)-Xbox
8: Geralt of Rivera (The Witcher 2)-Xbox 360
9: Ayane(Dead or Alive 3)-Xbox
10: Joanna Dark (Perfect Dark Zero)-Xbox 360
11: Ryu Hayubasa(Dead or Alive Ultimate)-Xbox
12: Alan Wake(Alan Wake)-Xbox 360

*Xbox Mafia*
1: Myrrah-Godmother
2: General Raam
3: Locust Drone
4: Hierarchs
5: Tartarus

*Playstation Town*
1: Sora(Kingdom Hearts)-PS2
2: Donald and Goofy (Kingdom Hearts 1.5 Remix)-PS3
3: Tidus (Final Fantasy X)-PS2
4: Cloud Strife (Final Fantasy VII)-PS3
5: Jak (Jak 2)-PS2
6: Ellie (The Last of Us)-PS3
7: Megaman X (Megaman X8)-PS2
8: Cole Mcgrath(Infamous 2)-PS3
9: Zero (Megaman X Collection)-PS2
10: Cooper Gang (Sly Cooper Collection)-PS3
11: Okami(Okami)-PS2
12: Jin Kazama (Tekken Dark Ressurection)-PS3
13: Axel Steel(Guitar Hero)-PS2
*
Playstation Mafia*
1: Master Xehanort
2: Sigma
3: Sephiroth
4: Kazuya Mishima
5: Evil Cole


*Super Indie*
Cortana

*Indie*
1: The Helghast- Cultist
2: Sweet Tooth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 25, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I offered up the Seven Holy Virtues instead for something new, and he might use those as well.
> 
> Aries has his ways, and I respect that.
> 
> Personally, I like to use more obscure things, or cliches for the purposes of lampshading them, but Aries likes his common conventions, for he is a classical storyteller at heart.



Who made the Dante Inferno's role in this clash of the hosts?


----------



## Magic (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Mar 25, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Who made the Dante Inferno's role in this clash of the hosts?



Iwandesu

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 25, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Iwandesu



iz a cool role


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 25, 2018)

@RemChu your artistic side is showing. You do have a point about sins, angels, demons, etc being over used.


----------



## Shiny (Mar 25, 2018)

Does this forum has a computer or mechanic enginner? Or a software enginner or computer scientist?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 25, 2018)

nope :blobpopcorn


----------



## Avito (Mar 25, 2018)

What a weird question to ask

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Shiny (Mar 26, 2018)

Totally normal by my standards


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

Swedish House Mafia is bacckkk!


----------



## Avito (Mar 26, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Totally normal by my standards


Do it's you who are weird not the question itself
OK got it


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Does this forum has a computer or mechanic enginner? Or a software enginner or computer scientist?



I think there are a couple in the café.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

@Baba


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Baba


oh my

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Baba said:


> oh my

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

@Avito come to papa

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

mohit is low-key homophobic. not a good look

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

I'm gonna put some hot avatar too later

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> mohit is low-key homophobic. not a good look


Not even low-key


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

I see UB and Plat came for the set

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2018)

Speaking of Zatch's new set....

I wonder where Hachibi ran off to?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Baba said:


> Not even low-key



I think he thinks he's not homophobic. Like, if he supports them being able to love each other, fine - but he never wants to see two guys kissing and calls it disgusting... which is still homophobia

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Speaking of Zatch's new set....
> 
> I wonder where Hachibi ran off to?



Is Hachibi code for Shizune?


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

Someone make me a set


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I see UB and Plat came for the set



If I wanted some homosexual action, I would just finally resolve my romantic tension with White Wolf


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I think he thinks he's not homophobic. Like, if he supports them being able to love each other, fine - but he never wants to see two guys kissing and calls it disgusting... which is still homophobia


My first interaction with him was him calling me gay because I posted in some GOT thread that one of my fav characters was Loras Tyrell


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Baba said:


> Someone make me a set



You can use this one


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Is Hachibi code for Shizune?



Hachibi is actually code for Hachibi. 

I assume Shizune is in line somewhere just waiting to purchase Nikki's next album. Like one of those people who waits a month outside bestbuy for the new iphone.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You can use this one


Nah


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Don't know what that means. Don't watch or read GoT


Loras Tyrell is a closeted homosexual character

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

OK, I tagged you on his wall, Plat. Let's get this ball rolling. Bring back hachibi [HASHTAG]#2018[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I see UB and Plat came for the set



?


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch Also, watch Dexter


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Baba said:


> Loras Tyrell is a closeted homosexual character



Mohit is someone who should actually watch Skam for educational purposes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> ?



You don't like my set?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Baba said:


> @Benedict Cumberzatch Also, watch Dexter



Maybe someday. so many shows over tthe rainbowww

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You don't like my set?



I don't really care about it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I don't really care about it


Rihanna is so cute in that sig :blu

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I am like a harem lead - I have many potential routes I can pursue.
> 
> If you think you are worthy of my love over White Wolf or Aries, then show me your devotion



I'm going to sift through your posts and find everything out about you.


----------



## Avito (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Avito come to papa


God fucking dammit


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

When did Naruto Forum start btw?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 26, 2018)

Baba said:


> Rihanna is so cute in that sig :blu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'm going to sift through your posts and find everything out about you.



That can work.

Aries - Tsundere
White Wolf - Kuudere
Zatch - Yandere

Very nice and diverse options for the fanbase to go wild about.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Baba said:


> When did Naruto Forum start btw?



2004? or 03


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


>


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Platinum said:


> That can work.
> 
> Aries - Tsundere
> White Wolf - Kuudere
> ...



How is WW a kuudere?


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> 2004? or 03


You joined in 2005 and still, you are 16K member


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2018)

Baba said:


> When did Naruto Forum start btw?



Long ago when the world was young, a tyrannical overlord by the name of Tazmo figured out he could profit by stealing anime and rehosting it. He enslaved a poor indian visa worker by the name of Mbxx, chaining him to a boiler so he could be barely coherent and never fix a single fucking problem.

The year was 2004....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Baba said:


> You joined in 2005 and still, you are 16K member



I only started to post last year

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> How is WW a kuudere?



You don't see the side of him that I see


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Tazmo quit. mr shadow just did a history lesson of NF in the café. maybe I can find it if you're interested.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Platinum said:


> You don't see the side of him that I see



No, he PMs me all the time hyped up on emotions and spazzing out with his feelings.


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I only started to post last year


I was only 8 when you joined

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2018)

To quit something, you would actually have to do it in the first place.

Tazmo quitting is like getting a job and never showing up to work.


----------



## Avito (Mar 26, 2018)

How fucking slow was Internet in those dark ages I wonder


----------



## Avito (Mar 26, 2018)

I kind of started using Internet in around 2008 or something


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

Platinum said:


> To quit something, you would actually have to do it in the first place.
> 
> Tazmo quitting is like getting a job and never showing up to work.


What is that 'B' in your username board?


----------



## Avito (Mar 26, 2018)

And it was slow as he'll that time


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2018)

Baba said:


> What is that 'B' in your username board?



I think its because I did one of my classic Platinum tales as a blog once, so I have that there forever.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Baba said:


> I was only 8 when you joined



uhh.. yeah. me too .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Finding blackmail/incriminating info on Platinum is hard work.


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> uhh.. yeah. me too .


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

wait, are you actually 6'6 plat


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Finding blackmail/incriminating info on Platinum is hard work.



I got 50,000 posts, and they are all awful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Platinum can speak and write two languages

he also once made a jump hook from about 15 feet past half court

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Cubey was not what you would call smart. With the looks of the retarded giant from the Goonies and a personality comparable to Mannentanben, Cubey was always swimming in the shallow end of the Gene Pool. While the Fates dealt Cubey a poor hand he thought he could make up for his shortcomings with foolish bravado. So he sought to see insult where none was there and make a fool of himself in the process, much like his idol Don Quixote. So it came to pass one day that Cubey challenged Platinum to a duel over a perceived insult. Platinum amused at the bumbling simplicity of this backwater bottom feeder gladly accepted his challenge.

So at Dusk the two met in the Town Square. Platinum brandished his saber and waited for his opponent. Cubey's knees were shaking violently and below him a pool of urine slowly gathered under his feet. But Cubey pushed the thoughts of his inevitable death from his mind and charged Platinum, nearly tripping over his feat in the process.

Platinum easily sidestepped the attack and Cubey fell face first his face skidding across gravel. "I'm not done yet!" Cubey replied trying unsuccessfully to parody a hot blooded mecha hero and tried to attack once again, his every attack being blocked by Platinum.

Platinum than landed a glancing blow with his saber cutting into cubey's right arm. A girlish shriek of pain pierced the air. With tears streaming down his deformed face Cubey cried out "IT WILL NOT END LIKE THIS". He pulled out a pistol and tried to aim it at Platinum. "So pathetic" Platinum remarked he pulled out his own Magnum and fired a single round.

Now Cubey was familiar to the feeling of penetration. He felt that feeling every time his Uncle came over for poker night, dressed him in woman's clothing and went to town. Hell sometimes even his dad joined in on the action and he wouldn't be able to sit down for weeks at a time, but this felt different to him. He looked down and realized blood was spurting from his chest like some kind of putrid water fountain and with one final girlish shriek he passed on.

Platinum said a final parting before he left. "Cubey you are a thousand years too young to challenge me, for I am Platinum your superior in every way."

*Curtain falls*


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

oh, he left the thread.

WELL THEN, GOOD DAY THEN.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> wait, are you actually 6'6 plat



Ew, you found the fact that I actually posted in the chatterbox for a month. That is way worse blackmail.

I don't see where I said that. I'm 6'4/almost 6'5.


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

you're scary

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Now Cubey was familiar to the feeling of penetration.

Reactions: Creative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Ew, you found the fact that I actually posted in the chatterbox for a month. That is way worse blackmail.
> 
> I don't see where I said that. I'm 6'4/almost 6'5.



LOL so younger you exaggerated about your height. classic


----------



## Avito (Mar 26, 2018)

Zatch is a fucking stalker

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Platinum:


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Avito said:


> Zatch is a fucking stalker



nah. mafia iso skills.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> LOL so younger you exaggerated about your height. classic



Sounds about right.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2018)

Always wish I had about an extra inch or two in height for hoops purposes, but people always think i'm an asshole for saying that when i'm already tall .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 26, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Always wish I had about an extra inch or two in height for hoops purposes, but people always think i'm an asshole for saying that when i'm already tall .


And people are right

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

yes. I wish I were 6'4. i'm almost 6'1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

I'm going to buy shoes with heels that make me 6'5

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> yes. I wish I were 6'4. i'm almost 6'1


STFU we are of almost same height


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2018)

Yeah I know, but 6'4-6'5 is like a 3 or a 4 in non high school pick up b-ball... when my heart beats with the classic soul of an old style rebounding post player.

Also, was still in high school and hoping for one of those freak last second growth spurts that never came when I posted that .


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Avito said:


> STFU we are of almost same height



You're 6'2, though. you're taller than me


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

Zatch x Mohit


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Yeah I know, but 6'4-6'5 is like a 3 or a 4 in non high school pick up b-ball... when my heart beats with the classic soul of an old style rebounding post player.







ok now i'm done.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2018)

Can't shoot 3s for shit, so I made my bread bullying manlets for rebounds and working on my euro step. 

Got actually really good at the old Kobe Bryant rip-through move, before it got banned and then I couldn't do it anymore without feeling like a shit-head .

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Baba said:


> Zatch x Mohit





 Mohit is having an arranged marriage. and when he has sex in his apartment, he has to move the bottle of middle aged wine because she would be embarrassed and flustered

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 26, 2018)

Tfw tall people talk about how tall they are

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2018)

Mohit better enjoy his arranged marriage while it lasts before Poutanko finds him.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Tfw tall people talk about how tall they are



yeah, plat and mohit are gross and should be stoned.


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Mohit is having an arranged marriage. and when he has sex in his apartment, he has to move the bottle of middle aged wine because she would be embarrassed and flustered


So when are you and Mohit getting married?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 26, 2018)

If everyone from this convo would meet up I guess y'all would be like lol the girls are so small

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

I'm 6 and people say I'm tall :ho

Silly Indians :ho


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> If everyone from this convo would meet up I guess y'all would be like lol the girls are so small



I think Nighty and Panda are both 180 cm


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Baba said:


> I'm 6 and people say I'm tall :ho
> 
> Silly Indians :ho



You're perfect size for Mohit. Come right up to his chinny chin chin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

Let's meet-up


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Baba said:


> Let's meet-up



you and mohit

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You're perfect size for Mohit. Come right up to his chinny chin chin


I'm a perfect size for most

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Mar 26, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I offered up the Seven Holy Virtues instead for something new, and he might use those as well.
> 
> Aries has his ways, and I respect that.
> 
> Personally, I like to use more obscure things, or cliches for the purposes of lampshading them, but Aries likes his common conventions, for he is a classical storyteller at heart.



I like adding as much themes and motifs as possible. In this case trying to see how much i can stuff in before it becomes something else. But you are correct, i love me them underdog stories. I actually based this storyline off the goonies

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> you and mohit


Only if you join us

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You're 6'2, though. you're taller than me


What part of almost you can't understand

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Avito (Mar 26, 2018)

Baba said:


> I'm 6 and people say I'm tall :ho
> 
> Silly Indians :ho


6 is tall in India


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch got corrected by Mohit 

Never thought I'll see this day


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Avito said:


> What part of almost you can't understand



You told me you were 6'2. I have the receipts !!


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

Avito said:


> 6 is tall in India





Baba said:


> Silly Indians :ho


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Baba said:


> @Benedict Cumberzatch got corrected by Mohit
> 
> Never thought I'll see this day



I WILL PULL OUT THE RECEIPTS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

if this convo actually met, it'd be weird because yeah, all of the guys are 6+ and a lot are 6'4. then pou and ub are short

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I think Nighty and Panda are both 180 cm



I see


----------



## Avito (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You told me you were 6'2. I have the receipts !!


But I said almost


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Avito said:


> But I said almost



NO YOU DID NOT


----------



## Aries (Mar 26, 2018)

Just came back from njpw show with Kenny omega/Iboshi The Golden Lovers winning the main event. Little did i suspect in NF a new Golden Lovers is taking shape in NF. The new age of love is upon us, the forgotten nf team. Team Love is making a comeback.

Mohit X Zatch

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Disagree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

@Baba here is it 





Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> what tall you are?





Avito said:


> 6ft 2 inch it's pretty tall for India



AND AGAIN



Avito said:


> 6 4 is too much heck 6 2 is too much in India I feel like a giant banging my head in all public Places the doors are only 6 ft heigh in some old buildings
> And to top it off I m but skinny too



take this loss and get out of here, avito


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

no almost in those posts. you said 6'2. you are a filthy liar with a bad memory 

NO MORE, MOHIT

abuse someone else!!


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2018)

A romance that can finally surpass LG x Psychic?!


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Also how could LG ever be a lover? He never speaks.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> yes. I wish I were 6'4. i'm almost 6'1





Avito said:


> STFU we are of *almost* same height

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Aries (Mar 26, 2018)

A kinkier romance then LG X Psychic. Their love was the typical anime baka tsundere love. This is 2 men struggling with their sexuality finding comfort in one another. Their love is taboo


----------



## Aries (Mar 26, 2018)

Accurate portrayal of Mohit X Zatch

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Aries said:


> A kinkier romance then LG X Psychic. Their love was the typical anime baka tsundere love. This is 2 men struggling with their sexuality finding comfort in one another. Their love is taboo



Mohit is homophobic, so there is no love.

alt er love except for mohit

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I got 50,000 posts, and they are all awful.


 
Plat sama! Banzai Banzaaaaaai

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Mohit is homophobic, so there is no love.
> 
> alt er love except for mohit



Ah, but that is the beauty of your love. Together, you will overcome society's deep-seated notions and show Mohit a side of himself he has denied for far too long.... at least until Poutanko shows up with a sawed-off shotgun.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

@Avito come in here and show off how much you hate gay people


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Ah, but that is the beauty of your love. Together, you will overcome society's deep-seated notions and show Mohit a side of himself he has denied for far too long.... at least until Poutanko shows up with a sawed-off shotgun.



I wouldn't mind having sex only to be interrupted with Pou at the door ready to murder Mohit 

Sounds like a good afternoon

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Ah, but that is the beauty of your love. Together, you will overcome society's deep-seated notions and show Mohit a side of himself he has denied for far too long.... at least until Poutanko shows up with a sawed-off shotgun.


 Mohit, you little bitch!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> no almost in those posts. you said 6'2. you are a filthy liar with a bad memory
> 
> NO MORE, MOHIT
> 
> abuse someone else!!


Ningen I ment you are almost as tall as me

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Aries (Mar 26, 2018)

Zatch your the only person who can give Mohit the Benidick that he craves... The one he needs to free himself from societies and nfs shackles. Free him from his torment. Save him from himself..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2018)

Aries said:


> Zatch your the only person who can give Mohit the Benidick that he craves... The one he needs to free himself from societies and nfs shackles. Free him from his torment. Save him from himself..


 dat pun


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

RemChu said:


> dat pun



Surprised he didn't talk about _cum_berzatch


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2018)

Wake him up inside.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Aries said:


> Zatch your the only person who can give Mohit the Benidick that he craves... The one he needs to free himself from societies and nfs shackles. Free him from his torment. Save him from himself..



If you and Platinum are in the room with us and show us the ropes, I'd be glad to give Mohit his first squirting orgasm

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Avito (Mar 26, 2018)

Aries said:


> Just came back from njpw show with Kenny omega/Iboshi The Golden Lovers winning the main event. Little did i suspect in NF a new Golden Lovers is taking shape in NF. The new age of love is upon us, the forgotten nf team. Team Love is making a comeback.
> 
> Mohit X Zatch


Was that show recorded for TV or it was just live event thing


----------



## Avito (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> If you and Platinum are in the room with us and show us the ropes, I'd be glad to give Mohit his first squirting orgasm

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Avito said:


> Was that show recorded for TV or it was just live event thing



Who is that hot man in your avatar, and why don't you possess his piercing blue eyes?


----------



## Avito (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Who is that hot man in your avatar, and why don't you possess his piercing blue eyes?


He is Ramsey Bolton from game of Thrones 
A true noble person 
And yes I have black eyes like every other Indian

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Baba, thank you for the likes.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Mar 26, 2018)

Avito said:


> Was that show recorded for TV or it was just live event thing



I believe it was recorded, i saw JR so it must have been dubbed


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

I got 1K positive ratings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2018)

Zatch's yandere-dar is on point.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Avito said:


> He is Ramsey Bolton from game of Thrones
> A true noble person
> And yes I have black eyes like every other Indian



this is us [HASHTAG]#this[/HASHTAG] is us

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 26, 2018)

Ramsey was the best candidate for the throne but he got betrayed by his own wife sandals and got fed to the dogs a real tragedy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> If you and Platinum are in the room with us and show us the ropes, I'd be glad to give Mohit his first squirting orgasm



Let's be honest - you wouldn't want that.

Me and Aries would just start rambling and make a 10,000 word story out of your dick massaging Mohit's prostate.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Avito said:


> Ramsey was the best candidate for the throne but he got betrayed by his own wife sandals and got fed to the dogs a real tragedy



His wife's sandals betrayed him?


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

Avito said:


> Ramsey was the best candidate for the throne but he got betrayed by his own wife sandals and got fed to the dogs a real tragedy


Just like you'll be betrayed by Zatch and be fed to a bunny

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> His wife's sandals betrayed him?


Hee meant scandal

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Let's be honest - you wouldn't want that.
> 
> Me and Aries would just start rambling and make a 10,000 word story out of your dick massaging Mohit's prostate.



Who doesn't want a little meta sex once in a while? I'd feel like a protagonist with his own narrators. let's make it happen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Baba said:


> Hee meant scandal



Did you see him also say his maid was a "middle aged wine"

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> His wife's sandals betrayed him?


Sansa I ment Sansa

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Did you see him also say his maid was a "middle aged wine"


Nothing about Mohit surprises me anymore

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

Avito said:


> Sansa I ment Sansa


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Who doesn't want a little meta sex once in a while? I'd feel like a protagonist with his own narrators. let's make it happen



Fair enough.

@Aries it seems we are needed once more.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 26, 2018)

Baba said:


> Hee meant scandal


No I ment Sansa


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

Avito said:


> No I ment Sansa


close enough

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Have you tried any medicine? how long have you been sick


no

24 yrs probably tbh tbf but it hit me yesterday morning  when I woke up

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 26, 2018)

God damn these ningens always making fun of my typing skills

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Avito (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Who doesn't want a little meta sex once in a while? I'd feel like a protagonist with his own narrators. let's make it happen


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> no
> 
> 24 yrs probably tbh tbf but it hit me yesterday morning  when I woke up


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> @Aries it seems we are needed once more.



When are the two of you ever not needed?


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2018)

I gave myself a minor fever.

lol.

I feel you White Wolf ~



melodic ^ ^

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2018)

Love is to die
Love is to not die
Love is to dance
Love is to dance and dance

Love is to die
Why don't you not die?
Why don't you dance?
Why don't you dance and dance?
And dance, and dance, and dance...


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

holy fuck i want a jetpack

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2018)

We need this in the upcoming Trump Space wars on mars.

and mobile suit gundams.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> this is us [HASHTAG]#this[/HASHTAG] is us


so you want to get your dick chopped off too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2018)

How did u post a song that sounds like a compliment 
to what I just posted.

~u~ 

Melodic.

my brotha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> holy fuck i want a jetpack





RemChu said:


> We need this in the upcoming Trump Space wars on mars.
> 
> and mobile suit gundams.


I was scared they would fall

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I gave myself a minor fever.
> 
> lol.
> 
> ...



The vocalist sounds very similar to the lead singer from Braids


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Avito said:


> so you want to get your dick chopped off too



I like it how you make GoT references, and you know I've never seen/read the show/books


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2018)

Baba said:


>


saw this like 2 weeks ago? Forgot where. amusing.'

"This is the start of a horror film"
- I saw one comment say.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

This actually happened to me once

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Baba said:


>



you're very sappy :blu

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I like it how you make GoT references, and you know I've never seen/read the show/books


you are like the only person here besides UB who haven't read / watched the show 
do you live under a rock or something or you think you are classy enough to not watch got


----------



## Stelios (Mar 26, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Good lord




Ahahhaahahhaha holy shit


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 26, 2018)

2019 anime, Jetpack Samurais 


Baba said:


> This actually happened to me once


cute

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Avito said:


> you are like the only person here besides UB who haven't read / watched the show
> do you live under a rock or something or you think you are classy enough to not watch got



Well, as I've said numerous times, everyone is addicted like crack. So... why would I start it if the thing is not over? Why not wait until the series is complete? there's only one book/season left.


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2018)

2 bad we cant have a jetpack samurai anime.

It would be filled with moe shit or something.
oh\

wait

attack on titans?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Avito (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Well, as I've said numerous times, everyone is addicted like crack. So... why would I start it if the thing is not over? Why not wait until the series is complete? there's only one book/season left.


 
there are 2 books left 'winds of winter and a dream of spring

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2018)

I'll find a way
To look towards this day
Got it all hooked up
This could only go one way
Oh oh oh oh oh

this could only go one way
I'm not alive
I'm not alive enough
I'm not
call 911 call 911


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2018)

Avito said:


> there are 2 books left 'winds of winter and a dream of spring


Dream he can finish before he dies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Avito said:


> there are 2 books left 'winds of winter and a dream of spring



Good. that means I'll never start it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 26, 2018)

I wasn't calling you cute Baba, but her


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Slowdive is great


----------



## Avito (Mar 26, 2018)

i have given up on the bokks tbh
i m waiting for this to release for like 6 years now i picked up the books after finishing first season because i couldn't wait


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I wasn't calling you cute Baba, but her


i know


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

one of the best japanese shoegaze


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2018)

Game of thrones guy. I was reading one of his earlier finished stories. About people who live underground on a planet who's sun is dying.
Very cool.  He has some interesting creativity / ideas. 

The people were like post apocalyptic I think, since there was a pre society that had advance tech they knew nothing about. They lived at like a feudal castle tech level, despite there being real like science hidden not too far away.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

My sig isn't showing both of Mohit's quotes

sad day have to get rid of these men


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Game of thrones guy. I was reading one of his earlier finished stories. About people who live underground on a planet who's sun is dying.
> Very cool.  He has some interesting creativity / ideas.
> 
> The people were like post apocalyptic I think, since there was a pre society that had advance tech they knew nothing about. They lived at like a feudal castle tech level, despite there being real like science hidden not too far away.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 26, 2018)

Avito said:


> you are like the only person here besides UB who haven't read / watched the show



I beg your pardon? 

I started reading it yesterday

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> My sig isn't showing both of Mohit's quotes
> 
> sad day have to get rid of these men


which one is the second quote


----------



## Avito (Mar 26, 2018)

martin is a slow writer i m really disappointed in him he has been stalling the release of second book since 2015


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Avito said:


> martin is a slow writer i m really disappointed in him he has been stalling the release of second book since 2015



He's not your bitch. Authors aren't machines.


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2018)

LOL his look.
good vibes doe ; )


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Avito said:


> which one is the second quote



you'll just have to wait and see


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2018)

OOOOOOOOOOOH

Ah his voice is beautiful.


----------



## Avito (Mar 26, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I beg your pardon?
> 
> I started reading it yesterday


wow my bad than 
enjoy the read


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

Avito said:


> martin is a slow writer


He is 69 years old


----------



## Stelios (Mar 26, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 26, 2018)

Baba said:


> He is 69 years old


and it is the worst thing i m afraid that he wont be able to finish the books before he dies


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2018)

well dat recording kinda sucks.

but

ya

in a tool mood

LATERALUS


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Avito said:


> and it is the worst thing i m afraid that he wont be able to finish the books before he dies

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2018)

Why are humans so fucking disgusting?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Why are humans so fucking disgusting?


I'm not


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2018)

Fuck, my heart hurts and it corresponds to the cords in this song and the drum beat.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Fuck, my heart hurts and it corresponds to the cords in this song and the drum beat.



The lady in your avatar kind of looks like Jill from the leftovers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

?????
BABA???

BAABBBAAAAAAAA

have you seen the leftovers

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

@White Wolf 

can you make this into an avatar

i love you

love me


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2018)

Baba said:


> I'm not


You're a shining star. 

40,k posts.

Feed my will to feel this moment.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> ?????
> BABA???
> 
> BAABBBAAAAAAAA
> ...


No, I was just messing with you

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> The lady in your avatar kind of looks like Jill from the leftovers


She is from blade runner

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2018)

Come embrace my 
desire to

feel the rhythm to feel connected 
to uh be the widow
to uh witness the beauty
to fathom the power
to bathe in the fountain
to uh swing on the spiral
swing on the spiral


----------



## Avito (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> ?????
> BABA???
> 
> BAABBBAAAAAAAA
> ...


Only seen the first season I had to drop it cause it was slow for my liking

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> The lady in your avatar kind of looks like Jill from the leftovers


She looks like a Cuban Goddess?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @White Wolf
> 
> can you make this into an avatar
> 
> ...


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2018)

With my feet upon the ground
I lose myself between the sounds
And open wide to suck it in
I feel it move across my skin
I'm reaching up and reaching out
I'm reaching for the random or
Whatever will bewilder me
Whatever will bewilder me
And following our will and wind
We may just go where no one's been
We'll ride the spiral to the end
And may just go where no one's been
Spiral out, keep going
Spiral out, keep going
Spiral out, keep going
Spiral out, keep going

this is so tumblr

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Avito said:


> Only seen the first season I had to drop it cause it was slow for my liking



how could you drop it after one season ahhhhh



RemChu said:


> She looks like a Cuban Goddess?



yeah


WINNAAAA
 i rep you one moment

love me

ilovewolf


----------



## Avito (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> how could you drop it after one season ahhhhh


Like I have dropped my series before cause they got boring 
I did find the premise interesting and character too but the story was slow 
Might pick it back up if you insist


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2018)

We barely remember 
who or what came before this precious moment
choosing to be here
right now
hold on
stay inside

this 
holy reality

thiiiiiiiiiiiiiis holy experience 

this body holding me
is my reminder here that I am not alone 
this body
this body holding me
living eternal 
all this pain is an illusion


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2018)

this feverish body


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## White Wolf (Mar 26, 2018)

fuckin

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Avito said:


> Like I have dropped my series before cause they got boring
> I did find the premise interesting and character too but the story was slow
> Might pick it back up if you insist



The pacing feels similar in season two, but the story also feels new and fresh because they change location. I think it's fantastic. Need to watch the last season.

I laugh because they got flack for having no real black characters in season one, so the first episode of season two is almost like they reset the show with a black family. i love how they gave the middle finger to the naysayers.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

You should watch episode one of season two, Mohit.

I bet you'll drop it after the first ten minutes. the opening of season two is such a surprise.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2018)

lil john 3:16


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2018)

That catfish joke.

nice


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2018)

k ima watch my comedy movie.


----------



## poutanko (Mar 26, 2018)

@Avito

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> fuckin




Holy shit, the tyra banks joke.

SHOTS FIRED


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

poutanko said:


> @Avito



I stole this

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2018)

The last joke is accurate though.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 26, 2018)

the drug seizure was crazy


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2018)

You let me violate you
You let me desecrate you
You let me penetrate you
You let me complicate you

HELP Me 

I broke apart my insides

Help Me 

I've got no soul to tell

Help me

Only thing that works for me

Help me get away from myself.

I want to fuck you like an animal
I want to feel you from the inside
I want to fuck you like an animal
My whole existence is flawed
You get me closer to god

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 26, 2018)

poutanko said:


> @Avito

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 26, 2018)

RemChu said:


> well dat recording kinda sucks.
> 
> but
> 
> ...


I have this. In vinyl.
Did you know that for Lateralus to be played/written the Fibonacci sequence was used ?


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I have this. In vinyl.
> Did you know that for Lateralus to be played/written the Fibonacci sequence was used ?


Yeah I know. Fits the whole motif of spiral. ^ ^


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 26, 2018)

Becky G? More like Becky G an me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 26, 2018)

@Baba


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

Avito said:


> @Baba


Don't even wanna click


----------



## Avito (Mar 26, 2018)

Baba said:


> Don't even wanna click


oh come on do it its funny


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

Avito said:


> oh come on do it its funny


nikhal gaya nadaa toh phisal gaya payjaama

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 26, 2018)

Baba said:


> nikhal gaya nadaa toh phisal gaya payjaama


ye toh condom ka naam lagta hai

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Mar 26, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> @Aries it seems we are needed once more.




I cant wait for Mexican stand off 3 with gay cowboy lovers mohit and Zatch

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> fuckin


Can't wait to see him in the next Judd Apatow movie 



MAD said:


> dem prison profit margins $$$


We're on the women's side of this prison, so they dgaf about us


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 26, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 26, 2018)

I want to either host or play a Turbo in an hour. Who is in?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

MAD said:


> I want to either host or play a Turbo in an hour. Who is in?



ashi said he wanted to play. afg said he might play if he observes and likes it.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 26, 2018)

@Eros


----------



## Eros (Mar 26, 2018)

Avalon said:


> @Eros


Sup. Also, why did you tag me in 3 convos? Kappa


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 26, 2018)

Eros said:


> Sup. Also, why did you tag me in 3 convos? Kappa


so u can post in them and show off your wonderful set that Zatch made for you


----------



## Eros (Mar 26, 2018)

Avalon said:


> so u can post in them and show off your wonderful set that Zatch made for you


----------



## Lew (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

MAD said:


> I want to either host or play a Turbo in an hour. Who is in?


I'm ready


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## dunya (Mar 26, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch 

ugh i finished terrace house waiting for p2. -_-

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

dunya said:


> @Benedict Cumberzatch
> 
> ugh i finished terrace house waiting for p2. -_-



I still haven't finished OND. I'm on the episode when they had their awful date, and it ended with them sitting around the table and Yuudai being moody.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

now you can with in the city!


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## dunya (Mar 26, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch  we are playing a fantasy movie draft game on my other forum, do you wanna play with me :3


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

dunya said:


> @Benedict Cumberzatch  we are playing a fantasy movie draft game on my other forum, do you wanna play with me :3



Mafia?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Mafia?


well she is from *MAFIA*syndicate so whataya think zatch


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> well she is from *MAFIA*syndicate so whataya think zatch



Probably mafia.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> well she is from *MAFIA*syndicate so whataya think zatch


no it's a fantasy movie draft

like fantasy football or whatever, but for movies. 

@Benedict Cumberzatch

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 26, 2018)

dunya said:


> no it's a fantasy movie draft
> 
> like fantasy football or whatever, but for movies.
> 
> @Benedict Cumberzatch

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>




cc: @Benedict Cumberzatch 

winner gets nudes from everyone else.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 26, 2018)

dunya said:


> winner gets nudes from everyone else.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 26, 2018)

Never played those games imo. I'm only there for the mafia.

Okay I played Smashfest once.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>



HAHAHAHA

I KNEW IT

SUCK A DICK WOLFIE


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Never played those games imo. I'm only there for the mafia.
> 
> Okay I played Smashfest once.



send me your pics


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 26, 2018)

What if I told you I’ve infiltrated MafiaSyndicate.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 26, 2018)

MAD said:


> What if I told you I’ve infiltrated MafiaSyndicate.



After 3 years of advertizing I wouldn't find it strange if people had.

I know @Mr. Waffles did


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> HAHAHAHA
> 
> I KNEW IT
> 
> SUCK A DICK WOLFIE


No I will not fulfill your homoerotic fantasies

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 26, 2018)

MAD said:


> What if I told you I’ve infiltrated MafiaSyndicate.


been posting there for the last 4 months


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> No I will not fulfill your homoerotic fantasies



can't you just be a bro once and act like a fraternity member during rush week


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> can't you just be a bro once and act like a fraternity member during rush week


no, no I cannot

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 26, 2018)

Avalon said:


> been posting there for the last 4 months



Oh? So that’s who you are. Lynching you next game, tbh.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dunya (Mar 26, 2018)

MAD said:


> What if I told you I’ve infiltrated MafiaSyndicate.


really?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 26, 2018)

dunya said:


> really?



You would never detect me. 

I adopt different personas for different forums. 

I’m myself here though. For what it’s worth.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 26, 2018)

Although my one rule, my code if you will, is to never pretend to be a girl.

That is lowest common denominator trolling.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Mar 26, 2018)

MAD said:


> Although my one rule, my code if you will, is to never pretend to be a girl.
> 
> That is lowest common denominator trolling.




catfishing is just banter m8


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 26, 2018)

Didi said:


> catfishing is just banter m8



fuk u shodai


----------



## Didi (Mar 26, 2018)

MAD said:


> fuk u shodai


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 26, 2018)

Avalon said:


> been posting there for the last 4 months



Not you're not I'm pretty sure I showed you the site 2 months ago and you hadn't heard of it.

Unless my perception of time is fucked.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 26, 2018)

Which it probably is tbh


----------



## dunya (Mar 26, 2018)

MAD said:


> Although my one rule, my code if you will, is to never pretend to be a girl.
> 
> That is lowest common denominator trolling.


so you're one of the male members. hmmmm.


----------



## dunya (Mar 26, 2018)

DDL sign up to ancient greece


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 26, 2018)

As for Wad he probably only made a handful of posts because the number of active players who joined recently is so low it hurts


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 26, 2018)

dunya said:


> DDL sign up to ancient greece



Maybe I'm kind of tired of long as fuck games


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 26, 2018)

And literally everyone who joined last 2 years is either Speedchuck, dunya, Quin or someone who can be mapped out to one of those.

Oh, and nova.


----------



## dunya (Mar 26, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> And literally everyone who joined last 2 years is either Speedchuck, dunya, Quin or someone who can be mapped out to one of those.
> 
> Oh, and nova.


and Kites, ColinIsCool, Iron_Dwarf (I think those 3 will stick around), and Lunalee and lapluie


----------



## dunya (Mar 26, 2018)

oh wait you said "mapped to one of those"

tru


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2018)

MAD said:


> Although my one rule, my code if you will, is to never pretend to be a girl.
> 
> That is lowest common denominator trolling.


RC: I love cock.


----------



## dunya (Mar 26, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Maybe I'm kind of tired of long as fuck games


me too tbh, especially since I'm playing U-Pick after Ancient Greece -_-


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 26, 2018)

dunya said:


> and Kites, ColinIsCool, Iron_Dwarf (I think those 3 will stick around), and Lunalee and lapluie



lapluie is from Quin's forum.

Lunalee is Speed's wife.

ID is from RYM (you should know this)

You got me on the first 2 tho


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 26, 2018)

RemChu said:


> RC: I love cock.



same

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 26, 2018)

Kites and ColinIsCool are my friends from RYM too


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 26, 2018)

Gone are the days of anonmnity. Now everyone who plays mafia is someone known by someone else from another site.


----------



## dunya (Mar 26, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Gone are the days of anonmnity. Now everyone who plays mafia is someone known by someone else from another site.


is that a bad thing tho?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 26, 2018)

dunya said:


> is that a bad thing tho?



No idea.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 26, 2018)

Same happens here too. Everyone new I see is either a recruit from OJ/MM or an NF oldfag who just discovered mafia.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 26, 2018)

Then again recruiting NF oldfags kind of counts tbh


----------



## dunya (Mar 26, 2018)

do syndicators play here?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 26, 2018)

Maybe some day we will recruit Tazmo


*Spoiler*: __ 




And lynch him on d1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 26, 2018)

dunya said:


> do syndicators play here?



Not regularly.

Most I've gotten was marmot and Sig, 2 games each.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 26, 2018)

*Tazmo (Godfather)* was lynched.
*Tazmo (Godfather)* has shut down Mafia.​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 26, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Not regularly.
> 
> Most I've gotten was marmot and Sig, 2 games each.


I'd like to see Marmot in this environment


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 26, 2018)

dunya said:


> I'd like to see Marmot in this environment



He played a game from familyparka.

Was a bullshit semi-immortal role that alternated between town and mafia every time it was targeted.

He enjoyed it to its fullest


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 26, 2018)

dunya said:


> I'd like to see Marmot in this environment



Rico played a game here too. He was supatown. Really nice to see.


----------



## dunya (Mar 26, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Rico played a game here too. He was supatown. Really nice to see.


maybe we can get rico to play the favorites game with us


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 26, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> He played a game from familyparka.
> 
> Was a bullshit semi-immortal role that alternated between town and mafia every time it was targeted.
> 
> He enjoyed it to its fullest



@WolfPrinceKouga


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 26, 2018)

dunya said:


> maybe we can get rico to play the favorites game with us



I'll leave that job to you


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

I might join Mafia Syndicate if there are familiar faces there


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 26, 2018)

Baba said:


> I might join Mafia Syndicate if there are familiar faces there



There is nova


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> There is nova


hmm maybe I'll bring a bunch of people with me so that there will be more familiar faces


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 26, 2018)

Baba said:


> hmm maybe I'll bring a bunch of people with me so that there will be more familiar faces



I'm scared of who this bunch of people will be

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 26, 2018)

Baba said:


> I might join Mafia Syndicate if there are familiar faces there


do it! there's me and DDL, too. and there's 3 cool games in signups now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 26, 2018)

Ancient Greece
Assassination Classroom
and a sockpuppet Members game


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm scared of who this bunch of people will be


Be terrified 

but the forum theme doesn't look pleasant enough  so I don't know how long I'll be able to stick there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 26, 2018)

dunya said:


> do it! there's me and DDL, too. and there's 3 cool games in signups now


I'll sign-up after April 10th 

Pretty sure @Crugyr must be there too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 26, 2018)

Baba said:


> Be terrified
> 
> but the forum theme doesn't look pleasant enough  so I don't know how long I'll be able to stick there


you can change it in your settings to another theme. I also didn't like the black initially and switched to silver.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 26, 2018)

I like the black

It's easy on the eyes, specially when you have 700 posts to catch up on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 26, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I like the black
> 
> It's easy on the eyes, specially when you have 700 posts to catch up on.


yea I switched to black after seinfeld. I learned the appeal


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 26, 2018)

Tho here I'm addicted to the Shounen Jump Heroes one. The nostalgia


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 26, 2018)

What am I doing


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 26, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> What am I doing



Oh, yeah, that's right, I'm doin' me


----------



## Crugyr (Mar 26, 2018)

MAD said:


> Oh, yeah, that's right, I'm doin' me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2018)

Real life is better than vidya games? Kinda. ya. 

really cool for a live performance


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 26, 2018)

Rumour has it that @Benedict Cumberzatch likes girls

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2018)

I still barely touched FFXV but

I want dis Ni No kuni

so pretty.


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2018)

$$$

down the drain.

so

no.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Rumour has it that @Benedict Cumberzatch likes girls



Who has been gossiping about me?


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 26, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Who has been gossiping about me?


The grapevine

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I still barely touched FFXV but
> 
> I want dis Ni No kuni
> 
> so pretty.



I watched a play through of the first one and enjoyed it. Was very, very long. But I liked the twist of the villain. Reminded me Jadis, Queen of Charn.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 26, 2018)

Speaking of which I should start that castlevania game i bought


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Speaking of which I should start that castlevania game i bought



This is going to be my default reaction to everything you say.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 26, 2018)

Morning guys


----------



## Stelios (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> This is going to be my default reaction to everything you say.



Why? Did he take your arm and leg in a fight and you are about to Allahkhu akbar him?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Why? Did he take your arm and leg in a fight and you are about to Allahkhu akbar him?



For some reason, I didn't think you watched anime/read manga.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> For some reason, I didn't think you watched anime/read manga.



I have mastered gratefullness before Netero did


----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2018)

Far Cry 5 is also out.....

killing crazy fanatic American right wingers....

and If I remember right you have a dog to help you


----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2018)

Dog....


FUCK YEAH MONTANA 

YEeEEEEEEEE HA


----------



## Avito (Mar 27, 2018)

RemChu is back at it


----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2018)

I am not back at it. Legit had a psyche death. So like Cell from DBZ I'm slowly reforming myself into perfection.,

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

Perfectly imperfect


----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2018)

Not obtaining what I want is a fatal blow to my ego.

I literally had a dream about dying 2 nights ago, being crushed under the pressure of oncoming traffic, I could feel the weight bear down on my soul.

Also had a mild fever from the psycho-somatic connection and just stringing myself out.

Love is to die. Love is not to die.  



but I'm okay now, I walked to the beach and shit, just jogged around all day.

Plenty of hoes out there.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Stelios (Mar 27, 2018)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2018)

Far Cry 5
"They are here to take our guns, our rights! " 

Hahaha this game.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 











ayyy dios mio salvame por favor

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

took an off day. showered. time to dry hair and work on some uni papers

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 27, 2018)

Man these college kids have it easy can take a day off whenever they feel like it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

dunya said:


> took an off day. showered. time to dry hair and work on some uni papers


and you didn't invite me?


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

Avito said:


> Man these college kids have it easy can take a day off whenever they feel like it


I'm full time employed and doing a Master's part time.


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

Avito said:


> Man these college kids have it easy can take a day off whenever they feel like it


Reminds me,
I have 50% attendance in all of the 6 subjects 

and I got only fined for 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> Reminds me,
> I have 50% attendance in all of the 6 subjects
> 
> and I got only fined for 1


I only had 25 %attendance in my final semester and 45 through out my UG never got fined


----------



## Lew (Mar 27, 2018)

I miss nearly all of my lectures

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 27, 2018)

dunya said:


> I'm full time employed and doing a Master's part time.


Oh cool 
I m planning on doing masters too but my work life is too busy


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

Avito said:


> I only had 25 %attendance in my final semester and 45 through out my UG never got fined


Well the one 1 subject I got charged for is the one I had 5% attendance in

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

Lew said:


> I miss nearly all of my lectures


>Go to college
>Never attend lecture s


----------



## Lew (Mar 27, 2018)

No point in going if you don't learn from them


----------



## Aries (Mar 27, 2018)

Just give megaman x collection and smash bros and im all good for the year


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

Lew said:


> No point in going if you don't learn from them


I only go to college to hang out with friends except for the last few days before exams when you have to attend lectures and let the teacher know that you're part of the class too


----------



## Aries (Mar 27, 2018)

good stuff


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> I only go to college to hang out with friends except for the last few days before exams when you have to attend lectures and let the teacher know that you're part of the class too


you can hang wit me without going thru all that effort homie


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

First, they said that they won't let us attempt the exams if attendance is low 

knew they weren't serious about that, bishes need that cash


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> you can hang wit me without going thru all that effort homie


okie

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> okie


don't go towards the light


----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a thing for small Latinas now?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

RemChu said:


> You have a thing for small Latinas now?


My admiration extends far an wide 
...well not that wide actually


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> don't go towards the light


but it calls for me


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

this is such a hilarious song  


was playing it the other day and my mom was like *O.o*


----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> My admiration extends far an wide
> ...well not that wide actually


Looks like you got a fever.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Looks like you got a fever.


True

also praise my baby baba

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 27, 2018)

@Degaforce 



Ayyeeeeeeee lmaooooo


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

latinas are ok but the true goddess of all women is clearly halle berry

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

now _she's_ my dream woman. yep.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

dunya said:


> now _she's_ my dream woman. yep.


and you're mine.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 27, 2018)

I like women that are happy


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> True
> 
> also praise my baby baba


oh nice more jade


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> oh nice more jade


hey, gotta mention stevie too

she's smol, but the best kind of smol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay this is easily the hottest jade video tbh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> okay this is easily the hottest jade video tbh


ikr, imagine my disappointment there's no 10hr version


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> ikr, imagine my disappointment there's no 10hr version



yeah these short instagram clips are honestly 

can we get a nice long youtube video please


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

1:27


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

stevie at 4:35


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> 1:27


break a melon between those damn thighs


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 27, 2018)

I'd play another turbo tbh

Fooling Ava makes me warm inside.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2018)

I can set one up later but I would like 7-10 players for a setup I have in mind 

All you can do with 5 is pretty much dethy and dethy variations 

Rather boring


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

is stevie the one in white shirt and black shorts?


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 27, 2018)

Is it just me or is Filthy not a very sexy/catchy song? 
And the MV?
Like AI meets a Steve Jobs presentation


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> is stevie the one in white shirt and black shorts?


yep


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> yep


what is her full name, would like to do more research


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> what is her full name, would like to do more research


this guy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> this guy


i really liked that valentines day video with her bf


----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Is it just me or is Filthy not a very sexy/catchy song?
> And the MV?
> Like AI meets a Steve Jobs presentation


I like it =[

it's okay. works 4 me.


----------



## Didi (Mar 27, 2018)

MAD said:


> I can set one up later but I would like 7-10 players for a setup I have in mind
> 
> All you can do with 5 is pretty much dethy and dethy variations
> 
> Rather boring




might be in


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

Wasn't a fan of the song till I watched this


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

wow so many pervs on here.

i like it.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> Wasn't a fan of the song till I watched this



Reminds me of smth, will try to post the video later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Reminds me of smth, will try to post the video later


I'll be waiting

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> I'll be waiting



It's mesmerizing, gonna be worth the wait, haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> Wasn't a fan of the song till I watched this



Well now it's stuck in my head

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Well now it's stuck in my head


See @White Wolf I'm not the only one with this habit



Underworld Broker said:


> It's mesmerizing, gonna be worth the wait, haha


Too bad if it's something that I've already watched

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> Too bad if it's something that I've already watched



Why bad if it's smth great, gotta watch it again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

why doesn't @Avalon have a profile?


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why bad if it's smth great, gotta watch it again


I probably have rewatched most of the popular dance videos with similar set-up 10x times so ya..I'll watch it again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

dunya said:


> why doesn't @Avalon have a profile?


He has

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

dunya said:


> why doesn't @Avalon have a profile?


once a week there's someone in this section who asks this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

its like only the mafia section doesnt know what a private profile is 

@dunya

hit the follow button if you want to see it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> I probably have rewatched most of the popular dance videos with similar set-up 10x times so ya..I'll watch it again



Btw. I really love hyping things up

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Btw. I really love hyping things up


i noticed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Btw. I really love hyping things up


 Don't do dis plej

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2018)

I really like this band.
*sways back and forth*


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> hit the follow button if you want to see it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

tbf I dont even go anywhere on this website except this mafia section and my inbox so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 27, 2018)

So an "Avito" fellow created an account on mafia syndicate.

Is it Mohit

or Ava?


----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Well now it's stuck in my head


what changed o.o?


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

and I've also ventured on Mojito's profile a few times.


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So an "Avito" fellow created an account on mafia syndicate.
> 
> Is it Mohit
> 
> or Ava?


Mohit.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> See @White Wolf I'm not the only one with this habit


Pshh

> Listens to song

This is terrible
> Watches choreography 
 
OMG this is amazing! NEW FAVORITE SONG! 
> week later
> watches new choreo 
OMG NEW FAVORITE SONG!


pshhh


git out of herer with those habits

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 27, 2018)

dunya said:


> Mohit.



Did he tell you?

Because the joke was that Mojito's name was forced to change by a mod and that Avito is a fusion of Mojito with Ava.


----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So an "Avito" fellow created an account on mafia syndicate.
> 
> Is it Mohit
> 
> or Ava?


 You should be able to tell when they post.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So an "Avito" fellow created an account on mafia syndicate.
> 
> Is it Mohit
> 
> or Ava?


not me


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Pshh
> 
> > Listens to song
> 
> ...


Dance makes everything better

Deal with it


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

jokes on iwan

me and mohit cucked him hard

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> not me



Fine.

It's just that impersonating Mohit on another site is the kind of thing Id expect you to do.


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Did he tell you?
> 
> Because the joke was that Mojito's name was forced to change by a mod and that Avito is a fusion of Mojito with Ava.


His IP is from India. Unless Ava is also Indian, it's Mojito.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

dunya said:


> Unless Ava is also Indian

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

when are we gonna get you to sign up, Ava. You, Mojito and Zatch in 1 game. That's the dream.


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


>


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

went to meet with our lawyer and on the way saw this wittle tiny kitty kat so had to stop to pet it  but almost was late  woulda been mad if she closed down cos I didn't wanna go tomorrow again

but cute kitty tho very cuddly just stretched out hand and meow purring *-*

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> went to meet with our lawyer and on the way saw this wittle tiny kitty kat so had to stop to pet it  but almost was late  woulda been mad if she closed down cos I didn't wanna go tomorrow again
> 
> but cute kitty tho very cuddly just stretched out hand and meow purring *-*


if i couldnt see ur name, i would assume this was posted by nep nep


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

dunya said:


> when are we gonna get you to sign up, Ava. You, Mojito and Zatch in 1 game. That's the dream.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> if i couldnt see ur name, i would assume this was posted by nep nep


 


you don't stop to pet random kitties out on the street?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


>

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

dunya said:


> tbf I dont even go anywhere on this website except this mafia section and my inbox so


inbox huh?

how many men have hit on you so far?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> you don't stop to pet random kitties out on the street?


well what I meant was like 

*-*

is just something i would picture nep saying thats all

he always adds those emote things to his posts


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> inbox huh?
> 
> how many men have hit on you so far?


hit on me?

i've just been getting more death threats tbh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> you don't stop to pet random kitties out on the street?


At the very least wave and say hello in a cat voice. ;3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

dunya said:


> hit on me?
> 
> i've just been getting more death threats tbh.


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

RemChu said:


> At the very least wave and say hello in a cat voice. ;3


omgggg that's how i talk to my cat. so i'm not weird.


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

@RemChu Your avatars

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

RemChu said:


> At the very least wave and say hello in a cat voice. ;3


 

I always meow at them so they don't get too scared. 


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

@Baba

i still think this sheep is waiting in doggy style to be fucked

face down ass up

Reactions: Lewd 3


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

dunya said:


> when are we gonna get you to sign up, Ava. You, Mojito and Zatch in 1 game. That's the dream.



Yesterday was such a fail.

I pushed back what I was doing to do that turbo game, but I was still rushed. Baba tells me I have 15 minutes to decide on who to kill. Eight minutes later he goes, "TOO LATE. NO ACTION FOR YOU." So the game starts. I wasn't really reading it, but then I saw a chance to say novase didn't use his kill because he was inactive. Then WW and Ava had their convo about no killing N0, and I hadn't read that. So what was I supposed to say after I talk about N0 killing, "Oh yeah... baba told me in the PM you could kill N0 "

rigged

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I always meow at them so they don't get too scared.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

Baba said:


>


*slides in your PMs*


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Yesterday was such a fail.
> 
> I pushed back what I was doing to do that turbo game, but I was still rushed. Baba tells me I have 15 minutes to decide on who to kill. Eight minutes later he goes, "TOO LATE. NO ACTION FOR YOU." So the game starts. I wasn't really reading it, but then I saw a chance to say novase didn't use his kill because he was inactive. Then WW and Ava had their convo about no killing N0, and I hadn't read that. So what was I supposed to say after I talk about N0 killing, "Oh yeah... baba told me in the PM you could kill N0 "
> 
> rigged


 I was cracking up


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Yesterday was such a fail.
> 
> I pushed back what I was doing to do that turbo game, but I was still rushed. Baba tells me I have 15 minutes to decide on who to kill. Eight minutes later he goes, "TOO LATE. NO ACTION FOR YOU." So the game starts. I wasn't really reading it, but then I saw a chance to say novase didn't use his kill because he was inactive. Then WW and Ava had their convo about no killing N0, and I hadn't read that. So what was I supposed to say after I talk about N0 killing, "Oh yeah... baba told me in the PM you could kill N0 "
> 
> rigged


we still wuv u anduheheh


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

dunya said:


> hit on me?
> 
> i've just been getting more death threats tbh.




*NEVER FORGET THIS EXCHANGE*




dunya said:


> oki, /in, but please be gentle with me.





Mr. Waffles said:


> We'll kill you night 1, Ava.





dunya said:


> I don't know who Ava is, but I know how memorable your name is and I will kill you first no probs.





Mr. Waffles said:


>





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> She's not Ava, she's a friend of mine from mafia syndicate.





Mr. Waffles said:


> Oh... should have said so sooner.





White Wolf said:


> Wew, good timing. Was close to Ava'ing her.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2018)

A david bowie cover

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> *slides in your PMs*


I'm an innocent boy with no naughty intentions


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> *NEVER FORGET THIS EXCHANGE*


If you had to ban 20+ dupes in a week's time frame you'd question shit too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> NEVER FORGET THIS EXCHANGE


hahahaha I pmd DDL on discord and I was like, wtf they wanna kill me already im getting death threats

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> I'm an innocent boy with no naughty intentions


give me 5 mins with you in your inbox and we'll see about that

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> If you had to ban 20+ dupes in a week's time frame you'd question shit too.



Ava made 20 dupes in one week?

AVA4MOD!!!


----------



## Stelios (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2018)

Well time to meditate see yall later. Have good days/nights.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Ava


Nah


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 27, 2018)

The secret of mafia is

We are all Ava.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Nah



don’t tell me it’s the beta

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> give me 5 mins with you in your inbox and we'll see about that


you seem way too confident

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

it was tosen


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The secret of mafia is
> 
> We are all Ava.



Fun fact 

I’m actually Ava which is why our charisma levels are pretty similar 

we are 2 of the six paths of the 2009 KL

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

atleast thats what the smod said in the thread


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

MAD said:


> Fun fact
> 
> I’m actually Ava which is why our charisma levels are pretty similar
> 
> we are 2 of the six paths of the 2009 KL




if i could winner this post 100 times i would


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> it was tosen



His youtube videos...

What was that one avatar? A ranking of the members, but it was like on a dusty surface that he fingerpainted on lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

you found that way too fast for comfort man

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 27, 2018)

MAD said:


> Fun fact
> 
> I’m actually Ava which is why our charisma levels are pretty similar
> 
> we are 2 of the six paths of the 2009 KL



He is a school kid with issues 
You are an adult with issues 

Can’t see you two being the same not one bit

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

uhhh i wanted to rep Wad

but the rep button is gone?

did I get sealed?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> it was tosen


The ava4mod one yea. Nobody really cares for that. 


wad's not wrong tho when it comes to the other 95%

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

ava is in school????


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 27, 2018)

dunya said:


> ava is in school????



Doubt it. His account is 12 years old.


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> uhhh i wanted to rep Wad
> 
> but the rep button is gone?
> 
> did I get sealed?


refresh

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 27, 2018)

Like how old was he when he started browing NF? 4?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Why does finalbeta want to return here so badly


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> The ava4mod one yea. Nobody really cares for that.
> 
> 
> wad's not wrong tho when it comes to the other 95%


hes still trying? he made a post saying he gave up 

guess he lied


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Like how old was he when he started browing NF? 4?


my age is classified 

but i joined nf at a really really young age, lets just leave it at that


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Why does finalbeta want to return here so badly


He talked to me today saying he wants to return

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> my age is classified
> 
> but i joined nf at a really really young age, lets just leave it at that


intriguing. very very intriguing. my brotha from anotha motha could be my son.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> i noticed



Bad habit, if smth is pretty good i have to actually hype it up 



Baba said:


> Don't do dis plej



Heh

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stelios (Mar 27, 2018)

dunya said:


> ava is in school????



He not even legal
Stay away

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> hes still trying? he made a post saying he gave up
> 
> guess he lied

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

dunya said:


> intriguing. very very intriguing. my brotha from anotha motha could be my son.


well i do have a cousin with your name

so maybe you are her


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> He talked to me today saying he wants to return



BUT WHY?

NF isn't the holy grail, as WW says.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>


i see

i guess i am out of the loop since i blocked him from everywhere and dont talk to him anymore


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

when i saw that Ava4mod dupe account this morning i was like "im getting blamed for this shit aren't I "

but surprisingly I didn't


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Who is this old retired staff guy making a bunch of weird posts lately? ,


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

Stelios said:


> He not even legal
> Stay away


dude gross. he's my brother.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

dunya, do you like orhan pamuk? i do not.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

OMG EIKO WON THE HCC AWARD

THIS IS HUGE


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> if i could winner this post 100 times i would



@Reznor

surely there’s a way to make this happen 




Stelios said:


> He is a school kid with issues
> You are an adult with issues
> 
> Can’t see you two being the same not one bit



we’re homies with extra chromies 



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Why does finalbeta want to return here so badly



he is the patron saint of thirstlords and nf is rife with e-hunnies who advertise their femininity like McDonald’s advertises their chicken nuggets when they go on sale

blessed times

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Heh




I doubt it can beat the dance video that I have


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

MAD said:


> he is the patron saint of thirstlords and nf is rife with e-hunnies who advertise their femininity like McDonald’s advertises their chicken nuggets when they go on sale
> 
> blessed times


he was on a server with the lewdest chicks around and all he could do was talk about nf, invite nf people and then had a brain aneurysm quitting it cos 'guess being here won't help me get back on nf'

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> dunya, do you like orhan pamuk? i do not.


I got no opinion on him. Why dont you like him?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Who is this old retired staff guy making a bunch of weird posts lately? ,



it’s a grill
oldest name i can remember was paracetamol(sp?) boy 

Was never familiar with her but seems like a smart lass
idk about her eccentricities 
but i always celebrate the ‘tism

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

i remember for a few months he only had access to the question and complaint section (correct me if im wrong WW)


can you imagine only being able to post in question and complaints? holy shit 

would rather be permabanned


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

MAD said:


> but i always celebrate the ‘tism


im dying


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> *he was on a server with the lewdest chicks around *and all he could do was talk about nf, invite nf people and then had a brain aneurysm quitting it cos 'guess being here won't help me get back on nf'



why was he in the staff discord


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> i remember for a few months he only had access to the question and complaint section (correct me if im wrong WW)
> 
> 
> can you imagine only being able to post in question and complaints? holy shit
> ...


he had mafia also


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> he had mafia also


oh did he post in here?


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> BUT WHY?




They should just unban him and take away all of his posting and pm rights


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> I doubt it can beat the dance video that I have



It's not even a YouTube video, it's some short clip with a girl in purple shorts dancing in heels. Saw it like a month ago or smth

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> oh did he post in here?


yea before you started posting here and while law still modded
he signed up for like all 30 active games at once and then broke the rules and went rip dip before he could play a single one of em

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

classic beta


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

alright WW, got a question

he was restricted to those two sections, and if he behaved, he would have been allowed access to the rest of the forum again? or was he never gonna get access to the rest of the forum?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

dunya said:


> I got no opinion on him. Why dont you like him?



It's a long story, but I was wondering if you had read him in the original Turkish. 

I want to read Tutunamayanlar by Oğuz Atay, which got translated into German and English... so one of these days. you read that? it's supposed to be a cult classic in turkey.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

ill never forget when i convinced finalbeta i was a blonde 16 year old girl for months and he fell inlove, good times

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> It's not even a YouTube video, it's some short clip with a girl in purple shorts dancing in heels. Saw it like a month ago or smth


Show meee


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

these other nf girls couldn't make him fall inlove like I could


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> alright WW, got a question
> 
> he was restricted to those two sections, and if he behaved, he would have been allowed access to the rest of the forum again? or was he never gonna get access to the rest of the forum?


Some places likely never would've gotten back


Avalon said:


> ill never forget when i convinced finalbeta i was a blonde 16 year old girl for months and he fell inlove, good times

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> ill never forget when i convinced finalbeta i was a blonde 16 year old girl for months and he fell inlove, good times


Maybe you're the reason he wants to come here then


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

I did that when I was 16 on another forum and I saw the guy still posts on NF sometimes

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> Show meee



Soon. shit wifi and I have to find it again

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> Maybe you're the reason he wants to come here then


no he knows im a guy now

when i got bored of our e-relationship, i sent him a vocaroo of my voice and watched as he got pissed and had a meltdown

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> these other nf girls couldn't make him fall inlove like I could



truly u r only surpassed by Sophie

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

MAD said:


> truly u r only surpassed by Sophie


d-don't say that name in my presence


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Is beta like super ugly irl? why can't he appease his thirst at a club or something


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

i told sophie that i didnt care if it was a guy or girl and not to leave NF

> still left NF


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Is beta like super ugly irl? why can't he appease his thirst at a club or something


pm me


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> pm me


ur gonna show him the serial killer pic ?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> no he knows im a guy now
> 
> when i got bored of our e-relationship, i sent him a vocaroo of my voice and watched as he got pissed and had a meltdown


Ava: 
Beta:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Is beta like super ugly irl? why can't he appease his thirst at a club or something



he looks like an Italian Elliot Rodger 
much like the incel messiah
he’s not even unattractive 
but the ‘tism is crippling for him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

what would happen if finalbeta was unbanned for 24 hours?


----------



## Stelios (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> what would happen if finalbeta was unbanned for 24 hours?



One should not tamper with unstable characters.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> what would happen if finalbeta was unbanned for 24 hours?


there'd be 1000 posts/4000 words extra on the forum to read

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

Stelios said:


> One should not tamper with unstable characters.


he offered me $1000 if i messaged the admins to ask him to be unbanned 

i declined


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

well he said any admin but the "nazi admin"


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

reps for whoever can guess who FB thinks is a nazi admin


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> there'd be 1000 posts/4000 words extra on the forum to read



if u had to unban the 5 worst shitlords in nf history to make a disturbing version of exodia who would u set free


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

inb4 michelle


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> reps for whoever can guess who FB thinks is a nazi admin


don't need to guess, was there when he called trin that lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

feel bad for his parents

since its not his money

but he would actually be stealing it from his parents

i was like


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

MAD said:


> if u had to unban the 5 worst shitlords in nf history to make a disturbing version of exodia who would u set free


I still don't even know the majority of the worst ever offenders since there's surprisingly so many of them.  

but that'd be an instant lose exodia and not an instant win one so,  fuck it 



Avalon said:


> feel bad for his parents
> 
> since its not his money
> 
> ...


nah homie 
didn't you see when he said

he deserves that money

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> feel bad for his parents
> 
> since its not his money
> 
> ...



some ppl steal their parents credit cards to pay for gacha games

some ppl steal their parents credit cards to sub/donate to titty streamers on twitch

some ppl steal their parents credit cards to bribe internet janitors to let them post on Filipino fingerpainting forums 

who are we to judge

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> he offered me $1000 if i messaged the admins to ask him to be unbanned
> 
> i declined




what kind of stable person would pay someone with no power to ask to those that have power to be unbanned?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2018)

im wad btw


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

hey white wolf

that screenshot you posted...you were wearing that avatar a few days ago

so i take it that hes been quiet these last few days? maybe he gave up on making dupes


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> pm me



one second.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

MAD said:


> he looks like an Italian Elliot Rodger
> much like the incel messiah
> he’s not even unattractive
> but the ‘tism is crippling for him



omg elliot rodger


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 27, 2018)

RemChu said:


> A david bowie cover


An underrated classic and they did an amazing job 
This is my new obsession 
If you didn't know about this original and Nirvana's great cover



Avalon said:


> ur gonna show him the serial killer pic ?


We got ourselves a John Wayne Gacy?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

he sounds like him too from how everyone describes him

this is why we need a report to authorities button


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> hey white wolf
> 
> that screenshot you posted...you were wearing that avatar a few days ago
> 
> so i take it that hes been quiet these last few days? maybe he gave up on making dupes


nah there were more after 

that one was just saddest attempt

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 27, 2018)

MAD said:


> im wad btw



still can't remember the first avatar you had when I saw you posting in chatterbox
I talked to you about it once and you said "good ruse sending me looking for it through my thousand avatars"

was it a nagato fanart? We'll never know


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> feel bad for his parents
> 
> since its not his money
> 
> ...



Sounds like DDJ and the inheritance talk


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

@MAD

how many times were u permabanned btw?

4 right?



how did u talk ur way out of them?

lets share our ban and courthouse stories


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> he offered me $1000 if i messaged the admins to ask him to be unbanned
> 
> i declined


Yooooooo give him my name
I'll do it 
Who's the nazi admin?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

wad gets out of 4 permabans and countless other regular bans but finalbeta will never return

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Yooooooo give him my name
> I'll do it
> Who's the nazi admin?



Trinity


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Yooooooo give him my name
> I'll do it
> Who's the nazi admin?


its his parents money, thats unethical 

and trin


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> its his parents money, thats unethical
> 
> and trin


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

i burst out laughing at the 4th time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

@MAD

what were the causes of the bans though? 

the autoplay one sounds most interesting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Why were you banned four times?


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

MAD said:


> yeah 4
> 
> long and short of it was


what did you do to get banned tho?


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

I've never met anyone on a forum who got "permabanned" four times and still exists.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

the 6 month rule is bullshit btw

cuz i got permed

didnt log on for a year

came back

made a court house thread

"come back in 6 months"

im like "i was gone for a year whatchu mean "

"6 months from the start of your court house thread"

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

and then there was that other permaban...for some reason its not listed in my usernotes 

guess someone forgot to write it down


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

second perm was intentional tho


----------



## Didi (Mar 27, 2018)

>WAD is a 2009 member
>known him since 2011
>apparently had a 6 month ban somewhere after that
>didn't even notice he was gone

kek
must've been in 2013 or something


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

You guys need to be unproblematic like me 

jk then I won't be able to enjoy this site


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

i just realized dr. white didnt tell us why he got banned


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> second perm was intentional tho


I too once posted porn outside the BH
But check my usernotes

Clean as a whistle

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Didi (Mar 27, 2018)

there was a point tho where 1 more ban for flaming would've been a perm tho

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I too once posted porn outside the BH
> But check my usernotes
> 
> Clean as a whistle


how do u check


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

Didi said:


> there was a point tho where 1 more ban for flaming would've been a perm tho


so thats why u started playing mafia

u knew u could flame in games and get away with it


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> how do u check


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> @MAD
> 
> what were the causes of the bans though?
> 
> the autoplay one sounds most interesting





Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Why were you banned four times?





dunya said:


> what did you do to get banned tho?



ok the first time it’s because i got into a flame war with a known library troll named kyuubiyondaime

he literally threatened to sic his aunt’s whom was apparently a cocaine queenpin (he’s Colombian) dog on me and shoot me with her gun (my first nf death threat )

so i was like LOL buy my plane ticket then

BANNED - like two months after I joined in ‘09 

second time

i don’t actually remember but it was in 2010 

third time was for the autoplay

there used to be a backdoor on vbulletin where u could make embedded ymp3s play automatically on a page so I trolled the Mafia FC with one

the banning mod was some fedora tipper cafe mod whom I never even interacted with (the space cowboy to anyone who might know) and he said and i quote

“we have determined that we don’t want unsavory individuals like yourself on this forum anymore”

my rebuttal was

>perming me for autoplay
>relatively harmless prank

the ban got reversed in less than 24 hours 

that was back in 2011?

4th time was because Mio and the Heart (his, then ‘her’ actual nf cult!...that I was once apart but had been estranged and excommunicated from for two years) were shit talking me to everyone i tried to know so in a rage I made a thread in the Lounge (Chatterbox) and threatened to post ‘her’ lingerie pics 

so i got hella hammered for that back in 2012



dunya said:


> I've never met anyone on a forum who got "permabanned" four times and still exists.



death is not the end
etc

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

pretty sure @Dr. White got banned for flaming someone in the hxh section


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

@dunya so have you read Oğuz Atay?


----------



## Didi (Mar 27, 2018)

MAD said:


> the space cowboy




lmao literally all I remember about this guy is that he was a terrible and anal mod


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

Wad had the most interesting NF past


----------



## Avito (Mar 27, 2018)

Wow you guys are horrible I never got banned not even recieved any warning on any forum yet


----------



## Avito (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Wad had the most interesting NF past


Wad is a fringe element


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Wad had the most interesting NF past



The Heart legit fucked me up psychologically 

Now I’m finally back years later on the discord server and all I do is post pepe reaction emotes basically

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 27, 2018)

Hmmm a whole ban never for me. One in blender and one in chatterbox

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Avito said:


> Wow you guys are horrible I never got banned not even recieved any warning on any forum yet



Would you like me to get you banned?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

MAD said:


> The Heart legit fucked me up psychologically
> 
> Now I’m finally back years later on the discord server and all I do is post pepe reaction emotes basically



imagining mio with a cult provides ample giggles.


----------



## Avito (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Would you like me to get you banned?


Yes please 
I mean you can try


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

What's the quickest way to get perma banned?


----------



## Stelios (Mar 27, 2018)

Which reminds me. Where’s that angsty fake democrat wanna be republican kid @Blue.
Did he man up yet and started to use Valium to sleep like any other American out there ?


----------



## Stelios (Mar 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> What's the quickest way to get perma banned?



Post a goatse at any open user section.
I can guarantee you are never coming back


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

Stelios said:


> goatse


what's that


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> imagining mio with a cult provides ample giggles.



he does doe
even after he revealed he’s not a girl after all 
his charm is tremendous

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> What's the quickest way to get perma banned?


posting porn intentionally outside the bh is a good way to get insta-banned

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 27, 2018)

Avito said:


> Wow you guys are horrible I never got banned not even recieved any warning on any forum yet



Didn't you get at least a warning from Rot in the mafia section on OJ for gamethrowing or smth

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> What's the quickest way to get perma banned?



Post porn in the café.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Avito said:


> Yes please
> I mean you can try



Do you actually want me to get you banned?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Didn't you get at least a warning from Rot in the mafia section on OJ for gamethrowing or smth


He also got banned from regular games just now

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 27, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Didn't you get at least a warning from Rot in the mafia section on OJ for gamethrowing or smth


no that was for role quoting and it was game warning not forum ban warning


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Which reminds me. Where’s that angsty fake democrat wanna be republican kid @Blue.
> Did he man up yet and started to use Valium to sleep like any other American out there ?



Don't tag him here.


----------



## Avito (Mar 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> He also got banned from regular games just now


again not a forum ban but mafia ban different thing


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> posting porn intentionally outside the bh is a good way to get insta-banned



Is that one time I posted porn on accident in my usernotes


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Is that one time I posted porn on accident in my usernotes


ya


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 27, 2018)

Avito said:


> no that was for role quoting and it was game warning not forum ban warning



Rot wanted to give you 2 strikes in that game from what I remember

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> ya





First of all, I had no idea that was not allowed

second of all, it wasn't even explicit. it was the cover OF A BOOK


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 27, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Rot wanted to give you 2 strikes in that game from what I remember


only got half strike thought


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 27, 2018)

So a lot of people have posted porn outside the BH 
Sounds like an epidemic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> First of all, I had no idea that was not allowed
> 
> second of all, it wasn't even explicit. it was the cover OF A BOOK





Benedict Cumberzatch said:


>



 the cb ruined you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


>


[HASHTAG]#JusticeForZatch[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> the cb ruined you



The CB is dead. It is now the WHOLE NINE YARDS.



Baba said:


> [HASHTAG]#JusticeForZatch[/HASHTAG]



Agree! 

You can be my campaign manager.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2018)

fun fact 
i almost got perm’d a 5th time during the height of my forum popularity or whatever back in 2014 or so 

because i was arguing with ane in a Q&C thread and she was being an obtuse bitch so i porn suicided out of rage and informed the nf Skype convo I was in that I was fucking done with the incompetent staff shitlords

Blue, who was in the convo, saw this and decided he would intervene divinely and hard deleted the post within a minute of me posting it

so i honored his gesture by not trying again

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Don't tag him here.



Why? Friend of yours ?


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Agree!
> 
> You can be my campaign manager.


Should get it trending tbh tbf


----------



## Stelios (Mar 27, 2018)

MAD said:


> fun fact
> i almost got perm’d a 5th time during the height of my forum popularity or whatever back in 2014 or so
> 
> because i was arguing with ane in a Q&C thread and she was being an obtuse bitch so i porn suicided out of rage and informed the nf Skype convo I was in that I was fucking done with the incompetent staff shitlords
> ...



Ane doesn’t deserve 9/10 the shit she gets


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Why? Friend of yours ?



No, I dislike him. I just got into an argument with him and Mega last month.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> Should get it trending tbh tbf



The hashtag trending is a scam. It doesn't work.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Ane doesn’t deserve 9/10 the shit she gets



Gina said Ane ruined the art section. I'm inclined to believe him


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> The hashtag trending is a scam. It doesn't work.


[HASHTAG]#HashtagTrendingIsAScam[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Ane doesn’t deserve 9/10 the shit she gets



lol she is literally one of the worst mods ever

she is in fact that embodiment of everything that’s been wrong with the staff in the last 5+ years

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> No, I dislike him. I just got into an argument with him and Mega last month.




Cool 

I’ll invite him and our lord savior @Megaharrison here to play games with all of us 


Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Gina said Ane ruined the art section. I'm inclined to believe him



Kek
Gina
Very serious and credible person


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

MAD said:


> The Heart legit fucked me up psychologically
> 
> Now I’m finally back years later on the discord server and all I do is post pepe reaction emotes basically


I mean i can imagine

Logging on and seeing your friends flame you isnt nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 27, 2018)

MAD said:


> lol she is literally one of the worst mods ever
> 
> she is in fact that embodiment of everything that’s been wrong with the staff in the last 5+ years



Can you look inside you and the way you carried yourself here and say that you didn’t deserve 9/10 of the shit you got from staff here? This is a general purpose question it does not pertain only to you but yeah it has a personal tone for the sake of conversation


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


>


U should be grateful

I posted porn by accident and got permed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Cool
> 
> I’ll invite him and our lord savior @Megaharrison here to play games with all of us
> 
> ...



Why have you been so rude to me, lately? When we first met, you were extremely friendly, but, now, you are not; what happened? Why has your attitude toward me changed so drastically, recently?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> U should be grateful
> 
> I posted porn by accident and got permed



I am grateful. I thanked Panda for not banning me.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 27, 2018)

what book?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I mean i can imagine
> 
> Logging on and seeing your friends flame you isnt nice



it was really bad because the heart was like 80% of my online friendships at the time and back then i actually treated people i talked to online like human beings 

but then i had a falling out with Mio 

got kicked from the heart 

well ok but i still talked to them on MSN in PMs

but then ‘she’ issued all of them an ultimatum 

‘Him or me’ 

so in a period of a few days like 7-8 people that i talked to blocked me 

do u know what that did to my psyche

my ego 

from that day i have decided

nobody will ever again get any emotional investment from me

online or offline

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Stelios (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Why have you been so rude to me, lately? When we first met, you were extremely friendly, but, now, you are not; what happened? Why has your attitude toward me changed so drastically, recently?



You ask private questions,never share anything back from yourself and half of your answers are google replies. This rubs me the wrong way.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

this forum doesn't understand the meaning of "permanent" 

smh

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 27, 2018)

Remchu's posts in the convo thread are so random normally that I took like a week to realize he was making CotH related posts now.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

MAD said:


> it was really bad because the heart was like 80% of my online friendships at the time and back then i actually treated people i talked to online like human beings
> 
> but then i had a falling out with Mio
> 
> ...




If someone gives me an ultimanium like that, I am automatically picking the other person by default

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

MAD said:


> from that day i have decided
> 
> nobody will ever again get any emotional investment from me
> 
> online or offline


dude that's so sad tho


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Remchu's posts in the convo thread are so random normally that I took like a week to realize he was making CotH related posts now.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Stelios said:


> You ask private questions,never share anything back from yourself and half of your answers are google replies. This rubs me the wrong way.



you actually answered ddj's question in earnest?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 27, 2018)

MAD said:


> it was really bad because the heart was like 80% of my online friendships at the time and back then i actually treated people i talked to online like human beings
> 
> but then i had a falling out with Mio
> 
> ...



Don't let past negative experiences define you . Your life is what you make of it from now on.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 27, 2018)

Generic advice but I get read a text on FB that said that so I wanted to say it to someone.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

MAD said:


> it was really bad because the heart was like 80% of my online friendships at the time and back then i actually treated people i talked to online like human beings
> 
> but then i had a falling out with Mio
> 
> ...



That's terrible. sorry to hear that happened. surprised you are still chill with mio.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Can you look inside you and the way you carried yourself here and say that you didn’t deserve 9/10 of the shit you got from staff here? This is a general purpose question it does not pertain only to you but yeah it has a personal tone for the sake of conversation



the problem is in fact that the staff didn’t penalize me properly for the times where i deserved it but made it a point to use me for their political agendas when i didn’t 

i will literally never forgive the staff for their numerous transgressions against me and truth be told i will never truly respect any one with a colored name on this forum as a result


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


>


no details issa sekrit

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

I mean for starters snake ass bitches that go behind someone's back to try to set others up vs them can eat a big pile of shit

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

so much dramaz

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

once, a guy i met online threatened to buy a gun a kill himself or "make history"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

*pretending to understand everything*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

dunya said:


> once, a guy i met online threatened to buy a gun a kill himself or "make history"


cos you broke his little heart?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

dunya said:


> once, a guy i met online threatened to buy a gun a kill himself or "make history"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> you actually answered ddj's question in earnest?



I didn’t get that reference. See how you avoided to confront the fact that you never share anything about yourself and you fluff yet always ask people here personal questions? You even searched old posts from members here and tried to use that to initiate a connection. I don’t like you because you only take and give nothing back. If you change attitude I will reconsider but until then you are the equivalent of an iPhone bot to me.


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

Me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

Theres only one ban that i think was unfair

And that was the one piece ban


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> cos you broke his little heart?


i just wasn't into him, man.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I didn’t get that reference. See how you avoided to confront the fact that you never share anything about yourself and you fluff yet always ask people here personal questions? You even searched old posts from members here and tried to use that to initiate a connection. I don’t like you because you only take and give nothing back. If you change attitude I will reconsider but until then you are the equivalent of an iPhone bot to me.



That's nice. And your opinion on me matters... because...?

I've shared information and my pics with people on this forum. Don't be upset you weren't one of them.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

dunya said:


> i just wasn't into him, man.


can't everybody be a wulf tbh tbf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 27, 2018)

dunya said:


> so much dramaz



Girl you joined this month. You didn't even see the Great Convo Flamewars of 2017.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I didn’t get that reference. See how you avoided to confront the fact that you never share anything about yourself and you fluff yet always ask people here personal questions? You even searched old posts from members here and tried to use that to initiate a connection. I don’t like you because you only take and give nothing back. If you change attitude I will reconsider but until then you are the equivalent of an iPhone bot to me.


wait what? i know a lot about him. maybe you haven't been paying attention. He's Norweigan, in college, knows 5 languages, intellectual, reads a lot, sensitive, funny.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 27, 2018)

MAD said:


> the problem is in fact that the staff didn’t penalize me properly for the times where i deserved it but made it a point to use me for their political agendas when i didn’t
> 
> i will literally never forgive the staff for their numerous transgressions against me and truth be told i will never truly respect any one with a colored name on this forum as a result



I also fell victim of the prejudice that my name carried at some point but all of that negative bias against me was created by my own hand. So I can’t really blame humans for being humans and them being affected by group dynamics


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Girl you joined this month. You didn't even see the Great Convo Flamewars of 2017.


thank god for that?

i ain't got time with bullcrap. be nice, be thoughtful, be happy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> That's nice. And your opinion on me matters... because...?
> 
> I've shared information and my pics with people on this forum. Don't be upset you weren't one of them.



I m not upset you asked why I m being rude to you and what happened and I replied. I didn’t realize you’d take it personally. I thought I made it clear I want you to call me Overlord, Siri


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I m not upset you asked why I m being rude to you and what happened and I replied. I didn’t realize you’d take it personally. I thought I made it clear I want you to call me Overlord, Siri


man, he's just copy-pasta'ing DDJ memes.


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Girl you joined this month. You didn't even see the Great Convo Flamewars of 2017.


tell me more


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

MAD said:


> the problem is in fact that the staff didn’t penalize me properly for the times where i deserved it but made it a point to use me for their political agendas when i didn’t
> 
> i will literally never forgive the staff for their numerous transgressions against me and truth be told i will never truly respect any one with a colored name on this forum as a result


Can you elaborate?


----------



## Stelios (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> man, he's just copy-pasta'ing DDJ memes.



My gut was never wrong with this guy


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

dunya said:


> i ain't got time with bullcrap. be nice, be thoughtful, be happy.





dunya said:


> tell me more

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

also, zatch introduced me to skam and he watches Terrace House and we're kinda soulmates, so like, he's in the Best User on This Website category tbh.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>


that's the joke


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

Zatch also posts the best gifs

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

dunya said:


> also, zatch introduced me to skam and he watches Terrace House and we're kinda soulmates, so like, he's in the Best User on This Website category tbh.



speaking of which, how far are you in skam, and when are you starting in the city terrace


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

Zatch is top 5 NF members tbh

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Zatch is top 5 NF members tbh


list your top 5 NF members ITT


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> If someone gives me an ultimanium like that, I am automatically picking the other person by default



yeah well like i said 
cults OP



dunya said:


> dude that's so sad tho



it is, isn’t it

but i can’t remember what sadness feels like anymore 

with the power of transference ive tempered all of my sadness into anger





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Don't let past negative experiences define you . Your life is what you make of it from now on.



at this point it’s honestly just a pragmatic decision 

i was the child of divorced parents and since then i have endured countless abandonings, losses, and betrayals

ive had enough of them to fill several lifetimes 

the problem is i have a major propensity for psychosis so for the sake of others’ safety it’s best i don’t get attached 

im the kind of guy where if after all this time if I gave love another shot and then I eventually got cheated on (my first heartbreak) I would definitely kill my partner 

i have no doubts about that 



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> That's terrible. sorry to hear that happened. surprised you are still chill with mio.



Mio contacted me again in 2015 and admitted everything- that he was a real and that he was mostly at fault for everything that happened and that he was sorry and could I forgive him 

honestly I felt so vindicated and truth be told I could never harbor ill will towards people who are truly regretful so yeah it was sorta cathartic 

never will be as close as I was to him again tho 

or anyone really 

i...don’t really talk to people privately much for years now

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

I wanted to murder him for like 2 hours when I met him in the standoff game, then we just connected cos scandinavian twinsssss.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> list your top 5 NF members ITT



Ava is too considerate to do that because it'd hurt your feelings


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> list your top 5 NF members ITT

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Ava is too considerate to do that because it'd hurt your feelings


I shouldn't be on anyone's top 5 tbh, so if that's the reasoning  fuck off

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

Its an awkward question cuz i dont wanna hurt anyones feelings


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

MAD said:


> yeah well like i said
> cults OP
> 
> 
> ...



You're surprisingly open about the whole experience, which is nice. It'd be worse if you have repression and bottled up the emotions, me thinks. Gives in the incident less authority, so to speak


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I also fell victim of the prejudice that my name carried at some point but all of that negative bias against me was created by my own hand. So I can’t really blame humans for being humans and them being affected by group dynamics



the staff was, is, and will always be garbage here

my stance on this is immovable 



Avalon said:


> Can you elaborate?



nah


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

don't be a pussy 

I'll do mine if you do yours


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I shouldn't be on anyone's top 5 tbh, so if that's the reasoning  fuck off



turn that frown upside down

i'm sure you are on many a top five lists

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

my top 5 members are


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

I can post the top 5 most entertaining Nf members if you want

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I can post the top 5 most entertaining Nf members if you want


favorites


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You're surprisingly open about the whole experience, which is nice. It'd be worse if you have repression and bottled up the emotions, me thinks. Gives in the incident less authority, so to speak



i don’t know how i got here
but i did have to repress and suppress my feelings and emotions for many years and any time i tried to in the past i was lambasted for being ‘overly sensitive’

so yeah as a result it festered and now i can safely say with maximum self awareness that I’m a pretty rotten human being

that’s why people like me

im incredibly self aware

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> don't be a pussy
> 
> I'll do mine if you do yours


I am a pussy 

My top 5 has no guys, ill admit that


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I am a pussy
> 
> My top 5 has no guys, ill admit that


fuckboy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

Wad's story breaks my heart

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

dunya said:


> my top 5 members are
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I am a pussy
> 
> My top 5 has no guys, ill admit that



TOP 5 MOST ENTERTAINING GOGOGOGO



Avalon said:


> Wad's story breaks my heart



yeah, it does. I can't imagine making all the friends here, then one day everyone turning on me because of an ultimatum. mob mentality awful.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

my top 5
underworld broker
dunya
trinity
poutanko 
rinoa


*Spoiler*: __ 







not really, I ain't not ava tier fuckboy 






*Spoiler*: __ 



actual top 5
waffles
baba
nep
trin
[who knows ]

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

how to not be a bitch 101 ava


----------



## Stelios (Mar 27, 2018)

MAD said:


> the staff was, is, and will always be garbage here
> 
> my stance on this is immovable



You should apply the three perspectives principle.
I m confident you’d reach into a different conclusion


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

Id say the top 5 most entertaining NF members, who's posts I always look forward to are:

1) Shizune 

2) Wad

3) Gina

4) Zatch

5) aiyanah/baconbits

These 5 members always make a thread interesting.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> [who knows ]


I know


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> I know


so does waffles

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> not really,


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> my top 5
> underworld broker
> dunya
> trinity
> ...


I am 100% confident i know who the last person is


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I am 100% confident i know who the last person is


I'm 100% sure you don't


----------



## Ashi (Mar 27, 2018)

MAD said:


> i don’t know how i got here
> but i did have to repress and suppress my feelings and emotions for many years and any time i tried to in the past i was lambasted for being ‘overly sensitive’
> 
> so yeah as a result it festered and now i can safely say with maximum self awareness that I’m a pretty rotten human being
> ...



But you can change the that, my guy.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I'm 100% sure you don't


Well can i say then?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Well can i say then?


yea...


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

I got a message from beta


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I'm 100% sure you don't



is it me


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

my top 5 are

ava
ava
ava
ava
ava

eat that, WW.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Id say the top 5 most entertaining NF members, who's posts I always look forward to are:
> 
> 1) Shizune
> 
> ...



sucks aiyanah & gina left, and shizune is on the white powder waiting at the best buy for the new nikki album

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

dunya said:


> eat that, WW.


that's the inevitable goal ain't it 

kek'd


----------



## Stelios (Mar 27, 2018)

That is a troubled young man right there


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

white wolf, was I the number5

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

Alright fine, my top 5 are

1) UB

2) Khaleesi/Chloe

3) Chloe/Khaleesi

4) ???

5) Death

Happy white wolf?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Alright fine, my top 5 are
> 
> 1) UB
> 
> ...



Death the beast?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> 5) Death


don't go towards the light man 



Avalon said:


> Happy white wolf?


yep 

your gf at #1 is cute

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Death the beast?



Thats the one


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Thats the one



she is very lewd


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> she is very lewd


I wouldnt know

We only talk about weeb stuff

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2018)

Stelios said:


> You should apply the three perspectives principle.
> I m confident you’d reach into a different conclusion



zzz fuck u and this sociological hogwash

the staff is demonstrably garbage 

why do u think that they’ve lost literally dozens of members in the last 2 years 

dropping like flies 

the only reason anyone would still wanna be a mod now is the perks and to remain connected to the social circle of it

i hate them so much i would gladly trade my ability to mindlessly self indulge myself with shitposting by having the forum go down just so these fucking spineless and thoughtless fools can be casted out from their posh positions of power and privilege

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2018)

Ashi said:


> But you can change the that, my guy.



change what


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

Cubey used to be on there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2018)

i favor no one


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Cubey used to be on there



Cubey out ditched the Ditch King

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Cubey out ditched the Ditch King

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

MAD said:


> zzz fuck u and this sociological hogwash
> 
> the staff is demonstrably garbage
> 
> ...



The recent shit with the café has made me look at staff in a new way. I assume that whole ordeal is what drove Nello to stop posting, and I'm pissed about that


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Cubey out ditched the Ditch King


he out bitched the planet


----------



## Didi (Mar 27, 2018)

My top 5 favourite members are

#1 Didi
#2 Didi
#3 Didi
#4 Didi
#5 Didi

aww yeah baby

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

WW be honest

Does it hurt ur feelings reading posts where members say they hate or think staff members are trash


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Didi said:


> My top 5 favourite members are
> 
> #1 Didi
> #2 Didi
> ...



I thought you and sair were close


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> he out bitched the planet



Wait, were you friends with him?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> WW be honest
> 
> Does it hurt ur feelings reading posts where members say they hate or think staff members are trash


Not in particular, everyone's free to their opinion. 

I can't really defend a lot of staff actions over the decades either. 



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Wait, were you friends with him?


kinda ig


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Wait, were you friends with him?


They used to sext everyday in the CB convo


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

"Come in bed "

Everyday

All day

In the cb convo

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> They used to sext everyday in the CB convo


It was healthy banter.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

Shame how the bromance ended

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> They used to sext everyday in the CB convo



Oh, damn. that's sad. 

Cubey abandoned everyone then


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Cubey's the only person I got into 3 separate flame wars with, all of which I forgot only to end up liking him, for some reason

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> The recent shit with the café has made me look at staff in a new way. I assume that whole ordeal is what drove Nello to stop posting, and I'm pissed about that



which is?

i section banned myself from there first because holy shit fucking self affected circle jerking autism

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Oh, damn. that's sad.
> 
> Cubey abandoned everyone then


We're not on bad terms or anything like that

So if he returns, I will talk to him like nothing ever happened

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> that's the inevitable goal ain't it


well you ain't getting any from here anymore, that's for sure.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

dunya said:


> well you ain't getting any from here anymore, that's for sure.


"Anymore"

Hmmmm

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

that feeling when you fix your eyebrows to perfection

vs

that feeling when you don't fix your eyebrows to perfection


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

dunya said:


> well you ain't getting any from here anymore, that's for sure.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

MAD said:


> which is?
> 
> i section banned myself from there first because holy shit fucking self affected circle jerking autism



too long of a story. severely truncated synopsis:

bacon wants to change the rules
everyone in the thread says he's a hack and the rules are self-serving to him
nello and kaiba and island get into a huge fight with him, bacon proceeds to do whatever

nello makes a complaint thread in the complaint section
hugeeeee discussion there, which you can read
reznor keeps repeating himself and asking for points to be summarized, then he ignores the points when people give him the updates

nothing happens
bacon gets his way, insults numerous people and tells nello that he's way more charitable than nello and that nello is a keyboard warrior whereas bacon is a pastor who helps people

I'm forgetting a lot/can't be bothered to write it all down.

the rule change was bacon wanted to ban flaming but allow trolling.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

also kitsune randomly pops in and tells everyone to please be nice to bacon, which is her carebear troupe lol


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

Any staff members u dont get along with WW

Obviously dont say names


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

What a healthy group therapy session this was

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

guys, can we talk about my eyebrows instead? 

tfw you dont have any salon nearby that fixes your eyebrows


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

1st world problems

dont get us started on nails.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

Someone send dunya to the beauty parlour

Khaleesi section could use the activity

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

dunya said:


> guys, can we talk about my eyebrows instead?
> 
> tfw you dont have any salon nearby that fixes your eyebrows


Imperfection is perfection

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

Hope she doesnt read that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 27, 2018)

MAD said:


> zzz fuck u and this sociological hogwash
> 
> the staff is demonstrably garbage
> 
> ...



Bah if you didn’t say that thing about not being attached to shit a few posts ago I’d think you actually care


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

dunya said:


> 1st world problems
> 
> dont get us started on nails.



don't get ava started on nails

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

@dunya your new home


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> don't get ava started on nails


They dont know about that thank god

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> too long of a story. severely truncated synopsis:
> 
> bacon wants to change the rules
> everyone in the thread says he's a hack and the rules are self-serving to him
> ...



cant read it cuz i banned myself from Q&C too

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

MAD said:


> cant read it cuz i banned myself from Q&C too



well, vak tried to get unbanned and got into a fight with bacon and trinity lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Ava was chief instigator

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> well, vak tried to get unbanned and got into a fight with bacon and trinity lol


When bacon dropped his banned history i was CRYING

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Ava was chief instigator


What did i do?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

All i did was offer skype lessons for $19.99 an hour

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

vak kept calling trinity "c u next thursday"

Constantly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @dunya your new home


looks really boring and lame, thx but nothx

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> When bacon dropped his banned history i was CRYING



Vak: I am an innocent lamb. You have no standing to keep me banned from the café, bacon. MENTION IT ALL. YOU HAVE NO PROOF.

bacon: screenshot

vak:


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

dunya said:


> looks really boring and lame, thx but nothx


Khaleesi on suicide watch


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Khaleesi on suicide watch



that section should never have been made. we have too many sections. COLLAPSE THE ACTIVITY!!!!


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

Give it a shot dunya, its a nice new section and the mod is really nice and friendly


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Vak: I am an innocent lamb. You have no standing to keep me banned from the café, bacon. MENTION IT ALL. YOU HAVE NO PROOF.
> 
> bacon: screenshot
> 
> vak:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Khaleesi on suicide watch


sorry 

i'm a girl, but like, i don't really like discussing girl stuff beyond superficial level of discussion.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> too long of a story. severely truncated synopsis:
> 
> bacon wants to change the rules
> everyone in the thread says he's a hack and the rules are self-serving to him
> ...



You forgot the part where DDL is the one who suggests Nello to make the complaint thread and kickstarts the whole thing then just watches the fire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

I will forever quote that post if ddl ever says "i hate drama" again

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You forgot the part where DDL is the one who suggests Nello to make the complaint thread and kickstarts the whole thing then just watches the fire



Tell me again why you don't like Ava?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Give it a shot dunya, its a nice new section and the mod is really nice and friendly


I feel like you're not being entirely sincere here. Like, maybe you're trying to set me up for something.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

dunya said:


> I feel like you're not being entirely sincere here. Like, maybe you're trying to set me up for something.


Im doing it to help khaleesi since shes my friend


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 27, 2018)

Everything would have been avoided if they just permabanned Chie in 2016 imo.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

Instigator zatch is back

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

dunya said:


> I feel like you're not being entirely sincere here. Like, maybe you're trying to set me up for something.



khaleesi nice lady, make parlor beautiful, yes. she fix girl faces yes.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Tell me again why you don't like Ava?



I did it for honest reasons not for trolling.

Like fuck Cafe trolls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Everything would have been avoided if they just permabanned Chie in 2016 imo.



That reminds me shadow and bacon ignored my club thing after tagging them in the thread, then in the suggestion thread, shadow goes, 'what club thread?' 

I feel the purposeful ignorance is too strong on those two at the moment.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I did it for honest reasons not for trolling.
> 
> Like fuck Cafe trolls.



Bacon and shadow have made it a hotbed for trolling. the rest of staff ignoring this is the issue.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

bacon LITERALLY sanctioned trolling.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 27, 2018)

MAD said:


> cant read it cuz i banned myself from Q&C too





that's a 841 replies thread


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2018)

the staff has had a rather autistic stance on trolling considering their otherwise liberal power flexing

like for instance

seiko or thorin or whatever you want to call him

known troll for YEARS

just section ban the dude

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 27, 2018)

Its just that Im too nice to actually fight the staff for too long without saying something mean and regretting it.

So I let Nello and Seto do the work. a


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Im doing it to help khaleesi since shes my friend


ok, I'll try to be useful.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2018)

anyways that's just another bulletpoint on my fucking 140 kilometer long scroll/list of reasons why the staff is utter trash

i wouldnt be as upset as i was if there wasnt a bi-annual promise to do better from their end

only to end up worse each time

ugh


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 27, 2018)

MAD said:


> the staff has had a rather autistic stance on trolling considering their otherwise liberal power flexing
> 
> like for instance
> 
> ...



Also Rukia

I mean


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Its just that Im too nice to actually fight the staff for too long without saying something mean and regretting it.
> 
> So I let Nello and Seto do the work. a



yeah, I feel bad being mean towards them. shadow REALLY screwed up admitting in public he refused to ban chie because he was an entertaining troll. 

-why has chie not been banned?
-oh, he got a lot of reports, but i kept him around as entertainment.

nello: do you think that demotivated people and gave them no hope he'd be banned? all that reporting and nothing happened to him
shadow: time for me to abandon thread and never post about this again


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Also Rukia
> 
> I mean



yeah rukia is p obvious as well


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

Oh so Seiko is a troll 

>comments on my profile posts
>deletes his comment after I reply

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

Shadow likes me a lot

But thats only because i told him and bacon that im Chinese

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 27, 2018)

You guys need a man that believes to Jesus in order to take down baconbits
Most of his antagonists are Muslims or atheists
so yeah

no contest


----------



## Didi (Mar 27, 2018)

I literally only know Rukia from the Movie convo, he's pretty funny/serious in there
didn't know he's a troll in other parts apparently


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Didi said:


> I literally only know Rukia from the Movie convo, he's pretty funny/serious in there
> didn't know he's a troll in other parts apparently



He's a troll in the café. Says some pretty awful stuff


----------



## Didi (Mar 27, 2018)

also if I did an honest favourite members thing I don't know the order but I think it would be
shit
elias
waffles
chausie
sair
wad


tempted to not include that last one cuz he was a massive homo around the time he decided to cut all ties but I cant help but enjoy his infectious laugh / shared fucked up sense of humour

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Didi (Mar 27, 2018)

yes I know that's 6 but w/e suck my dick


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Chausie?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 27, 2018)

Yeah Rukia in the Cafe is like world's most obv troll (other than Thorin). Its like hes testing if he wont be banned for it.

A lot of his posts in super hero film thrrads are pretty obvious trolling too, tbh.


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Ashi (Mar 27, 2018)

MAD said:


> change what



You said you were rotten


----------



## Didi (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Chausie?




league player
one of the 2 NF members I've met irl

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 27, 2018)

Hope I'm able to link it on my phone, it's some Instagram shit  @Baba

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Hope I'm able to link it on my phone, it's some Instagram shit  @Baba


 So beautiful

*Instant follow


Here a dance video for you

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Didi (Mar 27, 2018)

And when we break 
we'll wait for our miracle
God is a place where some holy spectacle lies 
When we break 
we'll wait for our miracle
God is a place you will wait for the rest of your life


not even religious but I love these lyrics


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Hope I'm able to link it on my phone, it's some Instagram shit  @Baba


sweaty booty crack aside god that nose type is a peeve of mine  

it's like someone took her as a baby and taped it up to her forehead and it stuck around that way

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> sweaty booty crack aside god that nose type is a peeve of mine
> 
> it's like someone took her as a baby and taped it up to her forehead and it stuck around that way


brutal


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> So beautiful
> 
> *Instant follow
> 
> ...



Did you pick that video because of Rihanna at the beginning 

Tbh at like 3:50 I was expecting them to dance like in that my humps video, lmao


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

dunya said:


> brutal


naw honey come on 


I'm just looking when she'll start dropping gold coins from it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 27, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Did you pick that video because of Rihanna at the beginning


Nah  It's just my all-time favorite live performance. The choreography was so smooth T_T



Underworld Broker said:


> Tbh at like 3:50 I was expecting them to dance like in that my humps video, lmao


They do that a lot  Even in Just Beiber's Sorry Music Video 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*




Same group^


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

what happened to convo thread episode 1?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

dunya said:


> what happened to convo thread episode 1?


same thread, just changed for new years (following the star wars naming scheme... with section related names) 


Though it's been almost 4 months now maybe time for Episode 3


----------



## dunya (Mar 27, 2018)

how old is the mafia section?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 27, 2018)

Let's discuss a new name


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 27, 2018)

dunya said:


> how old is the mafia section?



2012 maybe.

Tho mafia itself is way older.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 27, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Let's discuss a new name



Convo Thread Ep. 3 - The Return of Order


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Convo Thread Ep. 3 - The Return of Order



Perfect. 

And soon after one of CR’s games will go live.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Mar 27, 2018)

dunya said:


> how old is the mafia section?





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> 2012 maybe.
> 
> Tho mafia itself is way older.




no

definitely somewhere like 2014
MAYBE 2013


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2018)

return of order also works cuz there hasn’t been any major chimpouts in the convo thread since WW became regent mod n shit

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

Yeah the name works 


Everyone fine with it going up now?


----------



## Didi (Mar 27, 2018)

and there were some mafia games on NF pre-2010 (I think like 2007-9 some occasionally, ask Law for more details) but the great revival happened with Shroomsday/Kitsune (and involving Law) in Blender games in 2010 and they invited non-blender players in like game 2 or 3 and from there it expanded into the redux series of Music Section games and Lounge games and it just exploded from there

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 27, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Convo Thread Ep. 3 - The Return of Order



It shall be this one then, I like it!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2018)

Didi said:


> and there were some mafia games on NF pre-2010 (I think like 2007-9 some occasionally, ask Law for more details) but the great revival happened with Shroomsday/Kitsune (and involving Law) in Blender games in 2010 and they invited non-blender players in like game 2 or 3 and from there it expanded into the redux series of Music Section games and Lounge games and it just exploded from there



i ushered in the silver age


----------



## Didi (Mar 27, 2018)

MAD said:


> i ushered in the silver age


yes you did, you are the leading silver age player, in like halfway 2011-2012


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2018)

but yes the timeline was mostly 

2007-2009 Law’s era, very small esoteric community
2010 - Blender Games. Lounge, etc soon follows.
2011 - Mafia FC (first attempt at ‘organized community’, Silver Age, etc
2012 - Community on a major downswing. Staff hate boner at hardest. Amount of sections we could play in marginalized.

Somewhere in 2012-2013 we were allowed the Pachinko fuckin Parlour. Then just the Arcade. Then we got our own section by 2013. Rest is history, methinks.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2018)

also the prequel titles that we do next will have teams ego and rage and lurkers in it since it’s chronologically first and that’s the one most associated with the oldfags


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2018)

4: The Lurker Menace
5: The Ego Wars


----------



## Stelios (Mar 27, 2018)

What return of order 

Fluff attack


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2018)

ALL HAIL THE THREE LURKER KINGS OF OLDE

Toreno
blacklusterseph004
gumby2ms


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 27, 2018)

MAD said:


> ALL HAIL THE THREE LURKER KINGS OF OLDE
> 
> Toreno
> blacklusterseph004
> gumby2ms



Nostalgia.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 27, 2018)

MAD said:


> but yes the timeline was mostly
> 
> 2007-2009 Law’s era, very small esoteric community
> 2010 - Blender Games. Lounge, etc soon follows.
> ...



Oh so this is why I didn't find the forum before 2014.

And I thought it was just me being dumb.

Turns out I had to hang out in random ass sections and notice when a thread appeared.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 27, 2018)

I mean I did not the mafia section was fairly new but I thought it was a little older.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 27, 2018)

MAD said:


> also the prequel titles that we do next will have teams ego and rage and lurkers in it since it’s chronologically first and that’s the one most associated with the oldfags



Rage, Apathy and Love. Those are the original factions according to CR canon (together with Troll and Hope).

Tho love is positive and all prequels are negative so maybe replace with ego.

So it can be

The Apathy Menace
The Attack of Rage
The Revenge of Ego


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 27, 2018)

Lurker = Apathy but Apathy is canon and it sounds better than Lurker imo.


----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Aries (Mar 27, 2018)

Team OrdeRebel alliance was a mistake.

The Troll Empire did nothing wrong


----------



## Aries (Mar 27, 2018)

I guess that makes team balance the ewoks of the mafia community


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 27, 2018)

MAD said:


> ALL HAIL THE THREE LURKER KINGS OF OLDE
> 
> Toreno
> blacklusterseph004
> gumby2ms



Gumby was the lurker god

He didn't even use invis mode


----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2018)

Out of sight, out of mind.

He would be in the "Viewing this thread" though.


----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2018)

Whatever happened to him? 
Did any of you know him on a personal level?


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 27, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Whatever happened to him?
> Did any of you know him on a personal level?



I'm not convinced he was a real person


----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2018)

Lord Genome said:


> I'm not convinced he was a real person


Early A.I. program?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2018)

Legendary Ninja.


----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2018)

Those of you who read HxH

New character Morena Prude, what do you imagine her hair color to be?

I was thinking blonde or brown, but then Silver, or light Purple.

Some people already made some cool fan art.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2018)

@MAD shad1080 is 100% Town right?

I got one more boost to do before I vanish from the game , but the little fuck didn't reply back to me.

just uh reply to me in the thread.


----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2018)

will shad survive ?

Maybe I should show favor to Zatch. Bless him.


----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2018)

One of my least favorite roles to play kinda, I get little to no feedback that my stuff is working etc.


----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2018)

How the fuck is he posting while dead. o.o

K.

Guess I'll buff Zatch boi.
Maybe he will survive the illness as a result.


----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2018)

edit:

hmmm punch does what exactly?


----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2018)

@Katsuargi You are not mafia right?

Yes or no question.


----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2018)

@Katsuragi

Ok, I trust your truth meta, I'll wrap you in my bosom.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2018)

@shade0180 I can't buff you if you are already dead. Sorry man. =[


----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2018)

Fuck convo looks hella weird with my game related posts.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Mar 27, 2018)

Some guy farted in some girls face.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Aries said:


> Some guy farted in some girls face.



??? what


----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2018)

Lol CR


----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2018)

"forsaken" lives.
The additional lives are good, why are they a forsaken thing ?


----------



## Avito (Mar 27, 2018)

Aries said:


> Some guy farted in some girls face.


----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2018)

She looks so sad. Her eyes look like she has been crying.



Yo dis sarcasm.

dis is me 

"We have a connection, let's fuck?!" 
go to festival
party 4 straight days.

yup yup.


----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2018)

HAHAHAAH


love this guy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

No need for gun control when we have rocks and cpr classes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> No need for gun control when we have rocks and cpr classes.


Smooth river stones !


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Smooth river stones !



Need those guns to save us from the grizzly bears!


----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2018)

We need automatic gun turrets outside the schools. If you don't have an official school I.D. and are carrying a weapon.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

RemChu said:


> We need automatic gun turrets outside the schools. If you don't have an official school I.D. and are carrying a weapon.



We must sacrifice school supplies, field trips, and school lunches to build these turrets. Also, if people need financial waivers to take AP exams, we will not provide them anymore. We must protect our children from those who will take away the 2nd Amendment!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2018)

We have a homelessness crisis, take these people train them, arm them. Save our kids. 

Wake up America! I just solved 2 problems in 1 solution.

Billion dollar idea.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

I read that as make the homeless people link arms, and I thought you were saying construct a human wall out of them for the schools.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

those  *cough* retired homeless veterans.

Rambo.


Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I read that as make the homeless people link arms, and I thought you were saying construct a human wall out of them for the schools.



That's savage af.

nevah dat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

Now I imagine Betsy Devos strolling the mean streets of New York looking for homeless people to draft into her HOMELESS 4 AMERICA SCHOOL PROJECT tm.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

'Betsy, all of these people have drug problems. Do you not think they'll spend the money on drugs and not be reliable bodyguards?'

'You know what, Greg. As a billionaire, I've seen my fair share of children and homeless people.'

'Yes... And...'

'That is the point. I'm not very well prepared for this interview, am I?'

No Betsy. You never are

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

Why even have public schools.

They teach EVILoution , and sex before marriage.

Get rid of it! No more shootings. 

We need to get back to god, back to guns.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

HOME SCHOOLING IS THE SAFEST OPTION!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

I bought dim sum, fucking paper under the bbq pork buns....

keep spitting it out ~___~


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I bought dim sum, fucking paper under the bbq pork buns....
> 
> keep spitting it out ~___~



first world problems

too lazy to peel off the paper

first world problems


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

I 


Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> first world problems
> 
> too lazy to peel off the paper
> 
> first world problems


peeled, paper on the side slip my eye >_>


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> HOME SCHOOLING IS THE SAFEST OPTION!




you become socially inept.

I had 1 classmate in private school who was home schooled before..

She was very sweet and naive. precious. This was in middle school. Her parents didn't let her watch basic tv too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm pretty sure there are a couple of home schooled people on this forum who've expressed that exact sentiment of feeling awkward in real life.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 28, 2018)

Dead cats
Dead rats
Can’t see where they were at

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 28, 2018)

If they allowed people in India to buy guns, I'm never stepping out of my home


----------



## Avito (Mar 28, 2018)

*random mumbling like everyone else *


----------



## Avito (Mar 28, 2018)

Baba said:


> If they allowed people in India to buy guns, I'm never stepping out of my home


Agreed we have enough problems alredy don't need guns to be one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

Avito said:


> *random mumbling like everyone else *



what


----------



## Avito (Mar 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> what


Exactly


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

Avito said:


> Agreed we have enough problems alredy don't need guns to be one


 It's your god given right to own fire arms. Weak.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

Avito said:


> Exactly



tonårsgraviditet


----------



## Baba (Mar 28, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 28, 2018)

RemChu said:


> It's your god given right to own fire arms. Weak.


No our God teaches us non violence and never to raise arms

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

RemChu said:


> It's your god given right to own fire arms. Weak.




GOD
GUNS
JESUS
THE ROD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> tonårsgraviditet


Maachuda


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

Avito said:


> Maachuda



meaning what


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

Avito said:


> No our God teaches us non violence and never to raise arms


What about Shiva.

BLOOD FOR THE GODDESS *claps hands*


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

Avito said:


> No our God teaches us non violence and never to raise arms


----------



## Baba (Mar 28, 2018)

Avito said:


> No our God teaches us non violence and never to raise arms


Which god are you talking about?


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

Jesus Christ she is nightmare fuel.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Avito (Mar 28, 2018)

That's kali she is the goddess of destruction. But only does the destruction herself and so does shiva he is the creator and destroyer

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

Baba said:


> Which god are you talking about?



LOL like Mohit knows what he's talking about

[HASHTAG]#git[/HASHTAG] gud

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 28, 2018)

RemChu said:


> What about Shiva.


He killed a kid because that kid rejected his entry in the house as the kid's mother was having a bath

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

The bottom god is like "Yes, Step on me Queen."

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 28, 2018)

Baba said:


> Which god are you talking about?


Nahi pata

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

Avito said:


> That's kali she is the goddess of destruction. But only does the destruction herself and so does shiva he is the creator and destroyer


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

Whoops ya kali 

derp derp herp


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

RemChu said:


> The bottom god is like "Yes, Step on me Queen."



LOL i can't



only rem would make a painting of some brutal god wearing the heads of soldiers as a necklace into a lewd scenario

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 28, 2018)

RemChu said:


> It's your god given right to own fire arms. Weak.



Said the artist and then grabbed his skillet 
and painted masturbation in free form

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 28, 2018)

RemChu said:


> The bottom god is like "Yes, Step on me Queen."


He let her step on himself to stop her rage if not she would have destroyed half of the world


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

Ah she is standing on Shiva,


----------



## Stelios (Mar 28, 2018)

I like Durga more 
She seems more fun at bed


----------



## Avito (Mar 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> meaning what


Don't be so innocent you know what it means


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

Avito said:


> He let her step on himself to stop her rage if not she would have destroyed half of the world

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

Avito said:


> Don't be so innocent you know what it means

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

I like the multiple arms, look scary. 
Or Like a lotus flower opening up.


----------



## Avito (Mar 28, 2018)

So you did know the meaning of that


----------



## Baba (Mar 28, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Avito (Mar 28, 2018)

A lot better story than a story about a guy turning water into wine just by touch only


----------



## Stelios (Mar 28, 2018)

Avito said:


> A lot better story than a story about a guy turning water into wine just by touch only



Do not forget about the resurrection yo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

Avito said:


> So you did know the meaning of that



No. At least I typed a word in a language that you could google translate. 



Avito said:


> A lot better story than a story about a guy turning water into wine just by touch only



Isak = Jesus?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Baba (Mar 28, 2018)

Avito said:


> A lot better story than a story about a guy turning water into wine just by touch only



Honestly, Mohit stop talking 


You're embarrassing me


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

baba at 1:03 when he says, 'hey, slave' did you catch vilde's eyes lol


----------



## Avito (Mar 28, 2018)

Baba said:


> Honestly, Mohit stop talking
> 
> 
> You're embarrassing me


Go afk then


----------



## Avito (Mar 28, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Do not forget about the resurrection yo


Yeah that too


----------



## Baba (Mar 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> baba at 1:03 when he says, 'hey, slave' did you catch vilde's eyes lol


Yeah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> GOD
> GUNS
> JESUS
> THE ROD



Straight nutty. Weird choice of an object to fetishize in a ritual.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 28, 2018)

Avito said:


> Go afk then

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

FUCKING TERRIFYING

I just said that outloud,

Baba please

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Avito (Mar 28, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

need a spooky rating.

Legit nightmare fuel.


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

JESUS CHRIST that is scary. 

done. Q_Q


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

maybe that should be my sig

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 28, 2018)

I m going straight to hell for laughing at that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

Fucking hell legit gonna have nightmares. 



Scarier than a monster movie.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 28, 2018)

Also her name Kaali Maa translates to Black Mother  They named her after her skin color

Reactions: Like 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

I will adblock that if u make it a sig.

Not tolerating that.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

Has anyone seen the movie House?


----------



## Avito (Mar 28, 2018)

Maybe we should make a mafia game out of indian mythology 
Now that would be something interesting


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

S p o o k y o.o


----------



## Avito (Mar 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Has anyone seen the movie House?


The fuck is this shit


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

Avito said:


> Maybe we should make a mafia game out of indian mythology
> Now that would be something interesting


Don't your gods nuke shit with laser beams.

>_>

Role madness


----------



## Baba (Mar 28, 2018)

RemChu said:


> JESUS CHRIST that is scary.
> 
> done. Q_Q

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

Flavor wise don't think we've done that. Would enjoy it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 28, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Don't your gods nuke shit with laser beams.
> 
> >_>
> 
> Role madness


Yeah pretty much


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

Avito said:


> The fuck is this shit



House is this Japanese movie. And... you must watch it to experience it. It is SO BAD SO GOOD.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Avito (Mar 28, 2018)

Baba said:


> Also her name Kaali Maa translates to Black Mother  They named her after her skin color


No she wasn't called kali for that reason that word came form kaal that is demise


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

My super cheery J-Pop music comes on right when all this graphic kali images show up.  ~_~


----------



## Avito (Mar 28, 2018)

Avito said:


> No she wasn't called kali for that reason that word came form kaal that is demise


Kaal could also means time


----------



## Avito (Mar 28, 2018)

RemChu said:


> My super cheery J-Pop music comes on right when all this graphic kali images show up.  ~_~


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

She's not cheesy. She makes bops


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> She's not cheesy. She makes bops



CHEERY 


cheer·y
ˈCHirē/
_adjective_
adjective: *cheery*; comparative adjective: *cheerier*; superlative adjective: *cheeriest*

happy and optimistic.
"a cheery smile"


----------



## Baba (Mar 28, 2018)

OHH MYYYY


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

RemChu said:


> CHEERY
> 
> 
> cheer·y
> ...





i thought you wrote cheesy


----------



## Avito (Mar 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> She's not cheesy. She makes bops


But she is the only j pop idol I listen to

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 28, 2018)

i just found the funniest gif


----------



## Avito (Mar 28, 2018)

Baba said:


> i just found the funniest gif


Post it


----------



## Baba (Mar 28, 2018)

uploading it on imgur cause the actual image link shows some error


----------



## Baba (Mar 28, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

The guy at the end with that smirk is EXACTLY how I imagine mohit looked when he won jihad mafia

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

I've seen that one before.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 28, 2018)

Baba said:


>


When he does that YES thing in the end

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> i thought you wrote cheesy



You have cheese on da brain ; p

I almost spelt it Cherry 

so

lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

RemChu said:


> You have cheese on da brain ; p
> 
> I almost spelt it Cherry
> 
> ...


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

"I love cheese."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

Trihard


----------



## Avito (Mar 28, 2018)

You a southener republican with that weird ass accent


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

this is mood.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 28, 2018)

*I am happy*
*hope you're happy too*


----------



## Avito (Mar 28, 2018)

I can make a mahabhart game with pandavas as mafia @Baba

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

Avito said:


> You a southener republican with that weird ass accent



Did you take my conversation about guns and human walls of homeless people with Rem seriously?


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> this is mood.



Did they pay for dinner?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Did they pay for dinner?



I'm sure production paid for it.

ACTUALLY, if there's one great, hilarious fight to make you happy about your life - here it is.


----------



## Avito (Mar 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Did you take my conversation about guns and human walls of homeless people with Rem seriously?


Nah I was just being sarcastic
Although you do seem like those white trash southerner who watches cable TV all day

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

my dream is for mr. waffles to have been in the background of that


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

It's a fine day, people open windows
they leave their houses
just for a short while

la la la la 
de la la da da
la la la la 
de la da da


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'm sure production paid for it.
> 
> ACTUALLY, if there's one great, hilarious fight to make you happy about your life - here it is.



That escalated quickly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

With friends like that who needs enemies.


----------



## Baba (Mar 28, 2018)

Lol the lady who ran away when they started fighting

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

Baba said:


> Lol the lady who ran away when they started fighting



That's her sister! 

those two are the sisters of the hilton family, like, ya know, paris.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

RemChu said:


> With friends like that who needs enemies.



I'm going to start calling you a beast


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

QUIET BEAST, I'VE HAD ENOUGH OF YOU

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'm sure production paid for it.
> 
> ACTUALLY, if there's one great, hilarious fight to make you happy about your life - here it is.


You watch too much reality TV


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

Avito said:


> You watch too much reality TV



Ava watches more than me. I barely watch tv. like... one episode of the leftovers a day

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 28, 2018)

I remember me and my friends got attacked by the ghost in the haunted house 
My friend got too scared and hit the guy disguised as a ghost with frisbee right on his face  

and that guy got mad and started attacking us 

and 2 of my other friends ran away back to the entry thinking they're going to be killed

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

Baba said:


> I remember me and my friends got attacked by the ghost in the haunted house
> My friend got too scared and hit the guy disguised as a ghost with frisbee right on his face
> 
> and that guy got mad and started attacking us
> ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Baba (Mar 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


>


I was more scared when he removed his mask

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

Baba said:


> I was more scared when he removed his mask



Why? was he a dalit?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Why? was he a dalit?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 28, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stelios (Mar 28, 2018)

Ah the Indian mind
Every time they hear about $ they multiply with 64


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

retitled: baba whenever mohit speaks

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Avito (Mar 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Why? was he a dalit?


Wow that's savage

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> retitled: baba whenever mohit speaks

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Ah the Indian mind
> Every time they hear about $ they multiply with 64



???


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Mar 28, 2018)

RemChu said:


> ???


64 is a Hindu  thing. Ask @Baba he knows


----------



## Baba (Mar 28, 2018)

Stelios said:


> 64 is a Hindu  thing. Ask @Baba he knows


I don't

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 28, 2018)

Wow I, feel an ignorant ass cause I don't know what that 64 is other than dollar rupee conversion


----------



## Stelios (Mar 28, 2018)

64 traditional arts
Kids these days

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 28, 2018)

So, I heard Far Cry 5 is good, maybe I'll get it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 28, 2018)

...is it really up to 5

jesus -.-


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 28, 2018)

Baba said:


> I was more scared when he removed his mask



.....was it @Avito face underneath it?


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 28, 2018)

What are some good channels to watch on Youtube?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 28, 2018)

MAD said:


> ...is it really up to 5
> 
> jesus -.-



Yeah, i think that's kinda the theme, lol some crazy cult in Hope Country


----------



## Baba (Mar 28, 2018)

Superman said:


> .....was it @Avito face underneath it?


I don't remember how he looks


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 28, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> What are some good channels to watch on Youtube?



Check Sailor J if you're bored

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 28, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Check Sailor J if you're bored


Bored is my middle name 


Should I blow $60 on a video game I won't play that much?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 28, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Bored is my middle name
> 
> 
> Should I blow $60 on a video game I won't play that much?



Check her contouring 101 video, haha 

What game and on what console? If you have a PS4 get horizon zero dawn


----------



## Baba (Mar 28, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Bored is my middle name
> 
> 
> Should I blow $60 on a video game I won't play that much?


I usually watch street food videos while having some snacks when I'm bored 

..or murder documentaries

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 28, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 28, 2018)

im so tired today


----------



## Baba (Mar 28, 2018)

MAD said:


> im so tired today


Why so?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 28, 2018)

dunno i just got no energy 

i just wanna go home and sleep until tomorrow


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 28, 2018)

MAD said:


> im so tired today



I know the feeling.
I just got home from work like 2 hours ago and already feel like going to bed.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 28, 2018)

Is this just a Wrinkle In Time music video?????????????


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 28, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Check her contouring 101 video, haha
> 
> What game and on what console? If you have a PS4 get horizon zero dawn


It's Sea of Thieves on PC


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 28, 2018)

as a wu tang clan fan i abhor the fact that some dumb neo soul singer named herself SZA


----------



## Baba (Mar 28, 2018)

SZA is awesome


----------



## Aries (Mar 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> ??? what





Avito said:


>





Quickest way to end a friendship

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 28, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> It's Sea of Thieves on PC



Don't know that game  you could try it though


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 28, 2018)

Brutal Legend is amazing.


----------



## Aries (Mar 28, 2018)

Speaking of movies and themes

Platman Begins: Ra al Ghul as Law and Scarecrow as Dr. White

The Hope Knight-The Joker as CR and Harvey Dent as WAD

The Hope Knight Rises-Bane as Vasto and Talia a Ghul as Poutanko


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 28, 2018)

MAD said:


> as a wu tang clan fan i abhor the fact that some dumb neo soul singer named herself SZA


I don't follow..........................


Baba said:


> SZA is awesome


Did I say she wasn't?


----------



## Avito (Mar 28, 2018)

Superman said:


> .....was it @Avito face underneath it?


ningen


----------



## dunya (Mar 28, 2018)

bad mood

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

dunya said:


> bad mood



hvorfor det


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

Buying thick swordfish for bbq....

:droll

I'm fucking starving

bringing vodka and this fish meat. Like it's so thick its like a meat man. 

good.



MAD said:


> ...is it really up to 5
> 
> jesus -.-



Every game is a reskin, remap.


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

Might also buy some salmon.

buuuut yeah.


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

Baba said:


>



I've never seen this one. New? Wow.

She's a true American. 

bat shit insane.


----------



## Baba (Mar 28, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I've never seen this one. New? Wow.
> 
> She's a true American.


Almost a year old. 
She is scary


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

I bought watermelon flavored vodka.


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

74 degree weather in San Fran!!! Sun!!!


----------



## Baba (Mar 28, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I bought watermelon flavored vodka.


I want


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

Baba said:


> I want


 I'll drink for us both

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 28, 2018)

I've never tried Watermelon Vodka but it sounds so good


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

Oiiiiiii just 4 ppl at this bbq.  last time was more lively


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 28, 2018)

who tf bbqs a swordfish 

would try


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 28, 2018)

~M~ said:


> who tf bbqs a swordfish
> 
> would try



its great 
anyone who lives or lived in a port city is probably gonna be familiar with most fish


----------



## Stelios (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Subarashii (Mar 28, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Buying thick swordfish for bbq....
> 
> :droll
> 
> ...


How is fish not meat?


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 28, 2018)

MAD said:


> its great
> anyone who lives or lived in a port city is probably gonna be familiar with most fish


I'm familiar with swordfish just never had it grilled or slow cooked but I like any unorthodox styles


----------



## Stelios (Mar 28, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> How is fish not meat?



fish 
besto lean meat


----------



## Stelios (Mar 28, 2018)

swordfish is by far the most tasty fish I ever had 
I was in a greek Island and they fished it right in front of us , chopped it and grilled it

I have the pic where they just pulled it out 

best shit ever


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 28, 2018)

Mm I wouldn't eat swordfish cuz it has really high Hg content


----------



## Stelios (Mar 28, 2018)

who cares
we are all going to die from cancer anyway


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 28, 2018)

or self inflicted GSW


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 28, 2018)

wait what

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Mar 28, 2018)

Swordfish is pretty good
just like Tuna, it's pretty weird for fish cuz it can taste very meat-like if you grill it


----------



## Stelios (Mar 28, 2018)

MAD said:


> or self inflicted GSW



You ?
like David Carradine maybe


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 28, 2018)

I wanna try swordfish soooo badly rn omg it sounds delicious

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Mar 28, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I wanna try swordfish soooo badly rn omg it sounds delicious




it's good, but nothing out of this world


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 28, 2018)

Didi said:


> it's good, but nothing out of this world



I love fish

It's like the best thing ever tbh, so it's special.. to me at least, haha

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Mar 28, 2018)

tbh I'm not a big fan mostly cuz I'm more a fan of fish that actually tastes like fish
give me salmon or halibut everyday


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

I saves this "party" with 4G Hotspot.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

Music on the big screen


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 28, 2018)

Salmon


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

@Underworld Broker, hast du Schwierigkeiten, Kurrent, Sütterlin, und Gebrochene Schrift zu lesen? Ich lese einen roman, und sie handgeschriebene Briefe hat.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Underworld Broker, hast du Schwierigkeiten, Kurrent, Sütterlin, und Gebrochene Schrift zu lesen? Ich lese einen roman, und sie handgeschriebene Briefe hat.



Hab nicht wirklich Schwierigkeiten, hängt aber wirklich davon ab was das für Briefe sind


----------



## Stelios (Mar 28, 2018)

Didi said:


> tbh I'm not a big fan mostly cuz I'm more a fan of fish that actually tastes like fish
> give me salmon or halibut everyday



Mmmm zalm

Elke zaterdag ga ik naar de plein vishandel met mijn zoon. Lekkerbek voor hem , zalm met huid voor mij


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I wanna try swordfish soooo badly rn omg it sounds delicious


it still taste like fish.  just uh THick.


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

My ma only eats fish, so always get to try good fish stuff when I go home.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Hab nicht wirklich Schwierigkeiten, hängt aber wirklich davon ab was das für Briefe sind



Zeuge wie


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

like... no.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 28, 2018)

RemChu said:


> it still taste like fish.  just uh THick.



Gotta try this thick fish someday


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Zeuge wie



You need a translation?



> Schriftbeispiel für die deutsche Kurrent
> 
> Was ist Aufklärung?
> 
> ...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> You need a translation?



REP REP REP

my eyes bleed. I can't believe that's not hard for you to read.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> REP REP REP
> 
> my eyes bleed. I can't believe that's not hard for you to read.



This text made me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> This text made me



this guy knows how to write german

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> this guy knows how to write german



Why is he writing u as ū.... legit triggered me. don't make me start on e looking like n, this whole text omg

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why is he writing u as ū.... legit triggered me. don't make me start on e looking like n, this whole text omg



do you write the umlaut like two lines?

I do #2


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> do you write the umlaut like two lines?
> 
> I do #2


Beta race confirmed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> do you write the umlaut like two lines?
> 
> I do #2



Check contest central Anime art battle and the Bunny thread, our banner has my handwriting


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Beta race confirmed



the lines look way better 

plus you write faster 



Underworld Broker said:


> Check contest central Anime art battle and the Bunny thread, our banner has my handwriting



ok.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

Dr. White, I submitted your name for the new contest moderator.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Dr. White, I submitted your name for the new contest moderator.


?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> ?


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 28, 2018)

Oh lmao, yeah I'll stick to doing mafia related things. The only other thing I'd be interested in would be bringing back the various strategy battledomes but those are sadly a thing of the past.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

You could incorporate strategy battledomes into the contest section

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> ok.



Have you found it?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Have you found it?



There's no umlaut.



I will assume you are part of the wise people who write it as two lines and not two dots


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 28, 2018)

Answer this carefully Broki

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> There's no umlaut.
> 
> 
> 
> I will assume you are part of the wise people who write it as two lines and not two dots



You see that "i" ?

Yeah, that's basically how I write my umlaut

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> You see that "i" ?
> 
> Yeah, that's basically how I write my umlaut


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 28, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 28, 2018)

my beard has several gray hairs 

im gonna be a silver fox arent i


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

Played pool (pocket billiards ) vs a friend.
Super rusty.
She is close to winning.
All of sudden I flip a switch do like crazy calcs and make a huge comeback, also before this I whiffed like 5x in a row. hella bad.

Close to winning.
lose.



Forgot how fun pool is.

We did not drink the watermelon vodka....I took it home.

i never drink by myself, or at home...

sooo

dis is awkward.

going to try it doe.

watermeeeeeelon


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

MAD said:


> my beard has several gray hairs
> 
> im gonna be a silver fox arent i


I have a few gray hairs too...... barely noticeable

but Jesus Christ >_> I'm not even 30.

u can dye ur hair


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 28, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I have a few gray hairs too...... barely noticeable
> 
> but Jesus Christ >_> I'm not even 30.
> 
> u can dye ur hair



but 

ive been shaving my head since i started balding in my mid-20s 

so im gonna have a gray beard in like <10 years max and no hair on top

throw in maybe some crow's feet 

ima look like im 60 when im 40

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

MAD said:


> but
> 
> ive been shaving my head since i started balding in my mid-20s
> 
> ...


Wise wizard.


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

Got this DBFZ DLC

BROLY


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

HAAHAHAAAAAAA

HIS VOICE LINES WHEN YOU PICK HIM

"Monster you say? No! I am a demon. "

AHHHHHH

Fucking hulking slab of muscle.

The "Kakarot" in character select is mild. He isn't screaming.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 28, 2018)

@iwandesu I just started playing Danganronpa V3 today. Good shit.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 28, 2018)

Platinum said:


> @iwandesu I just started playing Danganronpa V3 today. Good shit.


Noice
Gotta plan the danganronpa game


----------



## Avito (Mar 28, 2018)

Morning

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2018)

Morning !


----------



## Avito (Mar 29, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Morning !


Its always active here when I m asleep and I feel left out


----------



## Katou (Mar 29, 2018)

Avito said:


> Its always active here when I m asleep and I feel left out

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Katou (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Mar 29, 2018)

There’s Coffee in your nostrils


----------



## Katou (Mar 29, 2018)

Stelios said:


> There’s Coffee in your nostrils


oh yea.. I'll just lie down to fix that

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 29, 2018)

@RemChu

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 29, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> oh yea.. I'll just lie down to fix that




Tell me more


----------



## Katou (Mar 29, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Tell me more


it seems the coffee spilled even further


----------



## Avito (Mar 29, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> it seems the coffee spilled even further


How far has it reached


----------



## Stelios (Mar 29, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> it seems the coffee spilled even further




Dirty dirty girl  

Are you going to clean up now ?


----------



## Katou (Mar 29, 2018)

Avito said:


> How far has it reached


Bed Sheets till the floor 


Stelios said:


> Dirty dirty girl
> 
> Are you going to clean up now ?


yea.. changing the bed sheets now ..and moping the floor


----------



## Avito (Mar 29, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Bed Sheets till the floor


Did your clothes got dirty too


----------



## Stelios (Mar 29, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> yea.. changing the bed sheets now ..and moping the floor



Nice. Do it slowly.
mop that floor real good.
I ll be watching  


Once you  are done 
I ll make you another coffee with extra foam and French croissants

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 29, 2018)

Avito said:


> Did your clothes got dirty too



Fucking amateur 
Look what you’ve done.
You pissed off daddy and spilled his coffee.
Now mop the floor too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 29, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Didi (Mar 29, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 29, 2018)

Didi said:


>



You look sleepy.
You don’t have to mop. You can outright lick the coffee from the floor

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Didi (Mar 29, 2018)

Stelios said:


> You look sleepy.
> You don’t have to mop. You can outright lick the coffee from the floor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 29, 2018)

Finishing Arc-V @Benedict Cumberzatch 

Vrains worth anything compared to GX/Arc-V/5Ds?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 29, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @RemChu


 "blindfolded themselves, and smelled them"
My pervy senses are tingling

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 29, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Finishing Arc-V @Benedict Cumberzatch
> 
> Vrains worth anything compared to GX/Arc-V/5Ds?



No. It's gotten somewhat better near the end, but meh. Next season looks like they are introducing some interesting people and making it less main-character insular. They have a good, mature story; it's just the execution has made it lack in excitement. If you check out the thread, it's mainly people complaining about it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 29, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> No. It's gotten somewhat better near the end, but meh. Next season looks like they are introducing some interesting people and making it less main-character insular. They have a good, mature story; it's just the execution has made it lack in excitement. If you check out the thread, it's mainly people complaining about it


rip

any insight on the next installment?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 29, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> rip
> 
> any insight on the next installment?



if the other ones are anything to go off of, I think vrains still has 100+ episodes


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 29, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> if the other ones are anything to go off of, I think vrains still has 100+ episodes


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 29, 2018)

maybe it will surprise 

maybe it's better if you can marathon the episodes


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 29, 2018)

I doubt it has anything worth marathonin' for. I like Arc-V cos of Zarc's edgelord possessions and Yuya's dark beast mod-o


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 29, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I doubt it has anything worth marathonin' for. I like Arc-V cos of Zarc's edgelord possessions and Yuya's dark beast mod-o



The storyline is 'edge' in Vrains. It's about six children who got kidnapped and tortured lol


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 29, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> The storyline is 'edge' in Vrains. It's about six children who got kidnapped and tortured lol


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 29, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>



The problem is it's the most main character central series in a while. And whereas in other ones you have silhouetted characters with powerful decks and cards teased, this is just main character running the gauntlet through the series lol. There are a couple of other characters, but everyone is subsidiary to him. Plus, Konami made Links artificially popular by changing the game mechanics. If you want to special summon (pendulum/fusion/xyz/synchro), you have to have a link on the board. It's so stupid. Go check the anime thread.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 29, 2018)

here's where it starts


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 29, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> The problem is it's the most main character central series in a while. And whereas in other ones you have silhouetted characters with powerful decks and cards teased, this is just main character running the gauntlet through the series lol. There are a couple of other characters, but everyone is subsidiary to him. Plus, Konami made Links artificially popular by changing the game mechanics. If you want to special summon (pendulum/fusion/xyz/synchro), you have to have a link on the board. It's so stupid. Go check the anime thread.


Myeh, I got enough shit I need  to catch up on, if everyone hates it not really worth wasting time on it. Give me some GX tier shit man.

Or maybe I'll finally listen to Baba and read the seven billion chapters of Kingdom.


----------



## Avito (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 29, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Myeh, I got enough shit I need  to catch up on, if everyone hates it not really worth wasting time on it. Give me some GX tier shit man.
> 
> Or maybe I'll finally listen to Baba and read the seven billion chapters of Kingdom.



I have hopes for season 2. I'm mainly reading summaries/checking if cool cards have been released sadly


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 29, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I have hopes for season 2. I'm mainly reading summaries/checking if cool cards have been released sadly


I guess @ me if any future arc is worth watching as a whole

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 29, 2018)

What is this Vrains shit


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 29, 2018)

Avito said:


> What is this Vrains shit


The latest anime installment of Yu-Gi-Oh! 

Probably the shittiest too, even more so than Zexal was, so rip... 

OG > GX > 5Ds > Arc-V > Zexal > Vrains 

Though I  guess GX-5Ds-Arc-V can be switched around depending on personal preference.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 29, 2018)

I haven't watched even the old yu gi oh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 29, 2018)

Avito said:


> I haven't watched even the old yu gi oh


----------



## Avito (Mar 29, 2018)

:whew


----------



## Avito (Mar 29, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>


Use I apprently lived under a cave till 2010


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 29, 2018)

You haven't even watched the OG Yugioh?
Damn dude, he was my first anime crush 
Yami Yugi, I ain't no pedo for lil Yugi

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 29, 2018)

I have not watched Yu-gi-oh either

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 29, 2018)

Well, that's ok.  It's a classic no, just watch the Little Kuriboh abridged series

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 29, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> The problem is it's the most main character central series in a while. And whereas in other ones you have silhouetted characters with powerful decks and cards teased, this is just main character running the gauntlet through the series lol. There are a couple of other characters, but everyone is subsidiary to him. Plus, Konami made Links artificially popular by changing the game mechanics. If you want to special summon (pendulum/fusion/xyz/synchro), you have to have a link on the board. It's so stupid. Go check the anime thread.


Komoney gave us the mmafia deal 
"You don't have to play links, but it would sure suck if you couldn't special dummon more than once."

Anime is struggling and the author had to apologize for repeating recap episodes so his tram could move forward

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 29, 2018)

oh god the recaps. I swear there was a time it went 

recap
new
new
recap


----------



## Baba (Mar 29, 2018)

Oreo Ice Cream


----------



## Avito (Mar 29, 2018)

and baba has joined the fray of random mumbelling


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2018)

BRRRRRRAPP


----------



## Avito (Mar 29, 2018)

plus ULTRA


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2018)

Avito said:


> plus ULTRA



>all might fans
>boku no pico academy fans


----------



## Baba (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Avito (Mar 29, 2018)

MAD said:


> >all might fans
> >boku no pico academy fans


that was to reference something else the only bold part was relevant


----------



## Avito (Mar 29, 2018)

Baba said:


>


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 29, 2018)

I just had an epiphany. I should try to host an FMA game.

The curse of FMA will probably make me get a job, or a girlfriend, or both, to prevent me from getting it done.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 29, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> If you check out the thread, it's mainly people complaining about it



But that's like every thread in NF.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 29, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 29, 2018)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2018)

Avito said:


> that was to reference something else the only bold part was relevant



OH

you think im Ultra on OJ

nawwwwwww

thats @Ultra

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 29, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


>


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 29, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


>


Ava every drama thread ever


Underworld Broker said:


>


Zatch every Ava thread ever

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 29, 2018)

Cant deny that, there was a good Cafe flame war last night and thats what I was doing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 29, 2018)

MAD said:


> OH
> 
> you think im Ultra on OJ
> 
> ...


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> But that's like every thread in NF.



Nah, there are quite a few anime that get a lot of praise here. Vrains is not one of them. you know when you have a group of people who watch that series and no one likes the new one that something is bad. I don't think anyone has overwhelmingly positive feelings for it.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 29, 2018)

Thats zatch's reaction when he found out that i retired from drama

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 29, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> you know when you have a group of people who watch that series and no one likes the new one



But that's like every user in NF.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 29, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Thats zatch's reaction when he found out that i retired from drama



I hate drama.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 29, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Cant deny that, there was a good Cafe flame war last night and thats what I was doing



Link plx


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> But that's like every user in NF.



Not the YGO fanbase, though.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Link plx



It got deleted by Pastor Bacon.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 29, 2018)

^Omg, that's one of my favorite discord emotes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 29, 2018)

"Ava, WHY DIDNT YOU MAKE THAT CAFE BAIT THREAD " - Zatch

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Avito (Mar 29, 2018)

stupid americans


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Link plx


It was deleted, sorry


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 29, 2018)

Like one of worst feelings is discovering you enjoy something and trying to talk with NFers about it.

Only to discover 90% hate if because not enough fights/non clear tier lists/too much talking/too much plot/not enough plot/why are there women in this chapter doing anything but showing their ass


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 29, 2018)

Avalon said:


> "Ava, WHY DIDNT YOU MAKE THAT CAFE BAIT THREAD " - Zatch





character assassination


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 29, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Not the YGO fanbase, though.


I mean aside from Zexal I haven't seen any YGO installment get particularly hated on

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 29, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch 

Did u see bacon accusing me of false crimes last night?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 29, 2018)

DDL, did you see the banner I made for the café? shadow likes it, but bacon is ignoring it.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 29, 2018)

Should have put Son of Goku there, but I didn't want to get rid of asskisser Alwaysmind

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 29, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I mean aside from Zexal I haven't seen any YGO installment get particularly hated on



exactly! which is why vrains being disliked by the six people in the ygo convo is significant.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 29, 2018)

THERE WAS LITERALLY A RECAP EPISODE AFTER TWO NEW EPISODES

recap
new
new
recap


----------



## Baba (Mar 29, 2018)

What do people talk about in café?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 29, 2018)

Avalon said:


> @Benedict Cumberzatch
> 
> Did u see bacon accusing me of false crimes last night?



Yes, he thinks if he talks to you enough, you'll change your bad ways.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 29, 2018)

Baba said:


> What do people talk about in café?



news and stuff

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 29, 2018)

Baba said:


> What do people talk about in café?



Politics, religion, guns, anything that usually gets friendships destroyed.

It's fun.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 29, 2018)

^Translate that


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 29, 2018)

Didn't even know Cafe had banners.


----------



## Baba (Mar 29, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> news and stuff





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Politics, religion, guns, anything that usually gets friendships destroyed.
> 
> It's fun.


Don't think people would like me there


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 29, 2018)

Can someone make a post with all the new emotes so i can see whats been added?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 29, 2018)

Baba said:


> Don't think people would like me there



Are you pro-Trump, anti-Trump, or don't care?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 29, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Can someone make a post with all the new emotes so i can see whats been added?



@White Wolf


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 29, 2018)

"Michelle why are you flirting with other Nf guys? I thought you were my girlfriend " - every nf guy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 29, 2018)

Cuz right now the Cafe is a divide between right and left+center, with the later group being about 85% of the active posters.

So if you are pro-Trump you are going to get roasted as soon as you post.


----------



## Baba (Mar 29, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Can someone make a post with all the new emotes so i can see whats been added?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 29, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Can someone make a post with all the new emotes so i can see whats been added?



Check the Media, WW put most emotes there

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 29, 2018)

:extremethunknope

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 29, 2018)

Why isnt the popcorn emote named after me?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## White Wolf (Mar 29, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Check the Media, WW put most emotes there


That's the easiest way since I have to upload them all first, lol.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 29, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Why isnt the popcorn emote named after me?


cos  changed his name to


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 29, 2018)

nope

THis is my new favorite smiley


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 29, 2018)

Avalon said:


> "Michelle why are you flirting with other Nf guys? I thought you were my girlfriend " - every nf guy



Why are you flirting with other NF guys? I thought you were my girlfriend

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 29, 2018)

did you know buttered popcorn is the most popular jelly bean flavor


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 29, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> cos  changed his name to


So if i change back u will name that new emote "avacorn"


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 29, 2018)

Avalon said:


> So if i change back u will name that new emote "avacorn"

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 29, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why are you flirting with other NF guys? I thought you were my girlfriend


Because they have a dick and you dont

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Are you pro-Trump, anti-Trump, or don't care?


I don't care but if I had to choose between Trump and Hilary it would've been Trump.
Don't ask why I'm not in the mood for discussing politics rn

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 29, 2018)

Baba said:


> I don't care but if I had to choose between Trump and Hilary it would've been Trump.
> Don't ask why I'm not in the mood for discussing politics rn


India gets insulted a lot in the cafe btw

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 29, 2018)

wasn't this nope always here


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 29, 2018)

India gets insulted in India

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 29, 2018)

Baba said:


> wasn't this nope always here


Been there since 2 emote updates ago


----------



## Stelios (Mar 29, 2018)

Aw nice
Now I don’t have to say  “you fucking French baguette”
I just  
Use have to use this  followed by “friend”


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 29, 2018)

"YOU THINK YONKOU ARE STRONGER THAN ADMIRALS??? " - half of the OL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 29, 2018)

"YOU THINK THE ADMIRALS ARE STRONGER THAN THE YONKOU " - other half

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 29, 2018)

When @Hachibi didn't suck 
One time co-hosting an Aries game and never to be seen from again.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 29, 2018)

Why isn't there one named after ME is the more important question 

I've been around longer than you have!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2018)

y’all showin up to mugens turbo in 3 hours?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 29, 2018)

Avalon said:


> India gets insulted a lot in the cafe btw


I'm not even a bit patriotic. I don't care if it's rightfully done


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 29, 2018)

Oh wait, I guess I haven't.  Damn Ava, are you getting a ph. d with shadow?  How could have gotten on here 12 years ago and still be in school???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2018)

also everyone knows the most high IQ shit is suggesting an emote gets uploaded and then changing ur name to the emote shortcut


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 29, 2018)

Baba said:


> I don't care but if I had to choose between Trump and Hilary it would've been Trump.
> Don't ask why I'm not in the mood for discussing politics rn



Yeah don't go then.

Unless your intention is to make fun of people rather than discussing. Then absolutely do go in. 

But remember pro-Trump opinions will make flames rain on your head so only post them if you care enough to defend them.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 29, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Oh wait, I guess I haven't.  Damn Ava, are you getting a ph. d with shadow?  How could have gotten on here 12 years ago and still be in school???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


"AVA ARE YOU GETTING A PHD WITH SHADOW???? "

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 29, 2018)

I mean you can always argue politics like Alwaysmind does, for example.

Nobody knows what Alwaysmind's ideology is but I can tell he's having a lot of fun.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 29, 2018)

> Quit trolling.



What's that all about, Ava?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I mean you can always argue politics like Alwaysmind does, for example.
> 
> Nobody knows what Alwaysmind's ideology is but I can tell he's having a lot of fun.



he’s French Canadian

who cares what he thinks


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 29, 2018)

I SHOWED YOU MY DICK, ANSWER ME


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 29, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I SHOWED YOU MY DICK, ANSWER ME



"AVA WHY ARE YOU IGNORING MY MESSAGES? BE LIKE MAEL AND ANWSER ME INSTANTLY "


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 29, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I SHOWED YOU MY DICK, ANSWER ME


Sounds like something Mohit would say

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Baba (Mar 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Yeah don't go then.
> 
> Unless your intention is to make fun of people rather than discussing. Then absolutely do go in.
> 
> But remember pro-Trump opinions will make flames rain on your head so only post them if you care enough to defend them.


I actually went there once and read a bit and decided not to go there and just lurk, didn't know it was called the cafe tho. From what I've witnessed right-wing opinions are not welcomed there w/o people indulging in personal attacks. 

@White Wolf knows how I feel about that whole section


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 29, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> What's that all about, Ava?


Bacon seems to be under the belief that i am constantly plotting to destroy his section

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 29, 2018)

Or you can argue like shadow does.

Who has no opinion whatsoever except "YAY CHINA" and "YAY SWEDEN"

Mostly the former lately since he moved to China.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I mean you can always argue politics like Alwaysmind does, for example.
> 
> Nobody knows what Alwaysmind's ideology is but I can tell he's having a lot of fun.



He's either a sycophant or a moron. I don't think I've seen him express something of value in the café.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2018)

NF is the fucking internet mecca for traps, thirstlords, and turbonerds alike

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 29, 2018)

Baba said:


> I actually went there once and read a bit and decided not to go there and just lurk, didn't know it was called the cafe tho. From what I've witnessed right-wing opinions are not welcomed there w/o people indulging in personal attacks.
> 
> @White Wolf knows how I feel about that whole section


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 29, 2018)

Baba said:


> @White Wolf knows how I feel about that whole section


Most normal people feel the same probably. Key word _normal_.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 29, 2018)

Baba said:


> I actually went there once and read a bit and decided not to go there and just lurk, didn't know it was called the cafe tho. From what I've witnessed right-wing opinions are not welcomed there w/o people indulging in personal attacks.
> 
> @White Wolf knows how I feel about that whole section



Well I'm biased but this is probably related to the right's turn into the extreme in the past few years.

Nowadays you can't call yourself right-wing if you don't defend stuff like "global warming is a lie" or "immigration will genocide the whites".

So the moderates either shut up or sided with the left. Or radicalized too.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Or you can argue like shadow does.
> 
> Who has no opinion whatsoever except "YAY CHINA" and "YAY SWEDEN"
> 
> Mostly the former lately since he moved to China.



My favorite was when he said, "Did you guys miss me raging against the removal of term limits for China?"

Everyone: "yes."


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 29, 2018)

Avalon said:


> "AVA WHY ARE YOU IGNORING MY MESSAGES? BE LIKE MAEL AND ANWSER ME INSTANTLY "


IT'S CALLED CUSTOMER SERVICE


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 29, 2018)

Like it used to be that the Cafe was fairly balanced but that's the golden era where the right defended debatable stuff like public health care and gun control.

Now you are not right wing if you don't support building a wall between Mexico and USA, that's what I'm saying.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 29, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> My favorite was when he said, "Did you guys miss me raging against the removal of term limits for China?"
> 
> Everyone: "yes."


You mean talking about China removing term limits while furiously masturbating to China removing term limits is raging against it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 29, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> IT'S CALLED CUSTOMER SERVICE



Happy endings are also a customer service

also is Mael still posting?


----------



## Stelios (Mar 29, 2018)

if he does I should go back to cafe and demand his two months ban.
He never payed time for the bet he lost


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 29, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Happy endings are also a customer service
> 
> also is Mael still posting?



Iirc he was section-banned.

Which is ironic since I can easily name 10 people who are more toxic than him currently posting in the Cafe and getting a pass for it.


----------



## Ashi (Mar 29, 2018)

MAD said:


> y’all showin up to mugens turbo in 3 hours?


Maybe


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Like it used to be that the Cafe was fairly balanced but that's the golden era where the right defended debatable stuff like public health care and gun control.
> 
> Now you are not right wing if you don't support building a wall between Mexico and USA, that's what I'm saying.



There are no sensible Republicans posting in the café right now. Fact.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 29, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Because they have a dick and you dont



Don't need that, can help with other ways

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Iirc he was section-banned.
> 
> Which is ironic since I can easily name 10 people who are more toxic than him currently posting in the Cafe and getting a pass for it.



MY BANNER

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 29, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> There are no sensible Republicans posting in the café right now. Fact.



Never thought I'd say that but

I miss Blue.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Iirc he was section-banned.
> 
> Which is ironic since I can easily name 10 people who are more toxic than him currently posting in the Cafe and getting a pass for it.



heh 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Never thought I'd say that but
> 
> I miss Blue.



>Republican

Blue was waving a Hillary flag from Washington all the way to Texas


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Never thought I'd say that but
> 
> I miss Blue.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Well I'm biased but this is probably related to the right's turn into the extreme in the past few years.
> 
> Nowadays you can't call yourself right-wing if you don't defend stuff like "global warming is a lie" or "immigration will genocide the whites".
> 
> So the moderates either shut up or sided with the left. Or radicalized too.



ok but here is the problem you see

as a centrist/moderate the problem is that we get memed a lot for being fence-sitters and the people who most often harangue us into the false dichotomy of this ever tiresome red vs. blue tribalism nonsense tend to be the liberal left

so more often than not showing this level of hostility or sneering elitism in an attempt to galvanize people who are unsure or otherwise apathetic to the whole process of politics is going to have the opposite of the intended effect and they're just going to spite you for the causes you represent

politics used to be a thing that people politely did not discuss except in the proper arenas for it due to the nature of it being divisiveness

now?

everyone NEEDS your opinion because "politics matters"

honestly fuck off

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 29, 2018)

Like I remember when Blue came back briefly in the middle of the Trump election, made a pro-Trump post and I was like "holy shit man, stick around plz. I disagree with everything you said but you actually don't sound like a baboon"


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 29, 2018)

Stelios said:


> >Republican
> 
> Blue was waving a Hillary flag from Washington all the way to Texas



He made it very clear he supported anyone but Sanders.

And Hilary is a right-wing politician in any country except USA.

That's the point. The right-wing went so much to the extreme recently that even Blue gets labeled left-wing.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 29, 2018)

MAD said:


> ok but here is the problem you see
> 
> as a centrist/moderate the problem is that we get memed a lot for being fence-sitters and the people who most often harangue us into the false dichotomy of this ever tiresome red vs. blue tribalism nonsense tend to be the liberal left
> 
> ...



Why are you posting in a Cafe thread if you don't care about politics though?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 29, 2018)

Fucking Mael would be called a socialist if he was here now.

Anjd I find myself agreeing with Seto almost all the time. Even though the guy is disgusting.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 29, 2018)

I remember sometimes liking Blue, but mostly not liking him.
And I remember when some people weren't so insanely polarized and just like moderately polarized.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Why are you posting in a Cafe thread if you don't care about politics though?



because...the cafe is not ONLY supposed to about politics...?

theres, you know, news and stories and stuff 

but people have to politicize it 

they have to politicize EVERYTHING

if i see an article about a school shooting im more inclined to be like

"rip to all the victims" 

or meme/otherwise make a joke to lighten the fucking darkness of such an event

rather than spin the tragedy for the sake of my agenda

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> He made it very clear he supported anyone but Sanders.
> 
> And Hilary is a right-wing politician in any country except USA.
> 
> That's the point. The right-wing went so much to the extreme recently that even Blue gets labeled left-wing.



Yeah that's because people lost faith on multiculturalism. Or they were just not ready. 

When everything is good and there's an abundance of goods and food and shit everybody is fine and dandy. 
Once shit hits the fan
different is always at fault.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 29, 2018)

MAD said:


> because...the cafe is not ONLY supposed to about politics...?
> 
> theres, you know, news and stories and stuff
> 
> ...


You're too sweet, Wad, you don't belong in the dark underbelly of the cafe.


----------



## Didi (Mar 29, 2018)

Sanders basically got called a commie in America when here he would be pretty centrist

America's politics have been right wing vs right wing for like 30 years now
Reagan/neocons pulled everything to the right


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> Sanders basically got called a commie in America when here he would be pretty centrist
> 
> America's politics have been right wing vs right wing for like 30 years now
> Reagan/neocons pulled everything to the right


People fkn loved Sanders and then they turned around like "Oh he'll never win, I'll just vote for Jill Stein"


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 29, 2018)

Lets talk about Subarashi sending feet pics to Mael


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> You're too sweet, Wad, you don't belong in the dark underbelly of the cafe.



im the opposite of sweet
im a sourpatch kid


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 29, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Lets talk about Subarashi sending feet pics to Mael



This IS news, when did that happen?


----------



## Didi (Mar 29, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Lets talk about Subarashi sending feet pics to Mael




footfags and anyone who enables them will not be forgotten in the Day of the Rope, my brother

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 29, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> This IS news, when did that happen?


Your inbox a few years ago


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 29, 2018)

MAD said:


> because...the cafe is not ONLY supposed to about politics...?
> 
> theres, you know, news and stories and stuff
> 
> ...



I don't know about you, but it took me about 15 minutes to realize the Cafe was about politics and the news thing was just the theme, when I first went there about 10 years ago.

Besides, truth is that everything is political. Even the lack of politics is political. When you refuse to admit a shooting has political meaning, you are taking a stance yourself, whether you admit or not. Because inaction or lack of comment is also a political stance.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 29, 2018)

MAD said:


> im the opposite of sweet
> im a sourpatch kid


*Link Removed*


----------



## Stelios (Mar 29, 2018)

can someone unlock this thread so I can post a necro gif in it?


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 29, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Your inbox a few years ago


Sorry Michelle, I don't have that message 


p.s. Are your messages still getting approved?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I don't know about you, but it took me about 15 minutes to realize the Cafe was about politics and the news thing was just the theme, when I first went there about 10 years ago.
> 
> Besides, truth is that everything is political. Even the lack of politics is political. When you refuse to admit a shooting has political meaning, you are taking a stance yourself, whether you admit or not. Because inaction or lack of comment is also a political stance.



yes

which circles back to my previous point

by abstaining due to 



> inaction or lack of comment



im taking the centrist stance of uninvolvement 

and i heavily resent the metaphorical tugging of my sleeve that occurs as a result 

but i disagree



> When you refuse to admit a shooting has political meaning



it does not inherently possess one, no

its what people MAKE of it

*left*: we need to minimize the amount of guns so theres less shootings 
*right*: we need to have more guns present to stop these shootings when they do happen

if you honestly can say with full confidence that either of these is an objective truth then you're lost m8

cuz honestly i cant say for sure


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 29, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Sorry Michelle, I don't have that message
> 
> 
> p.s. Are your messages still getting approved?


Yeah I have to wait for White Wolf to approve all my posts in this section before anyone can see them

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 29, 2018)

@White Wolf 

Approve my posts faster!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 29, 2018)

Stelios said:


> can someone unlock this thread so I can post a necro gif in it?


He posts in the cafe..............


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2018)

thats not to say i wouldnt disrespect your opinion either way its just i will become resentful when you force me to conform to yours


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 29, 2018)

What happen, and which a lot of people don't want to admit, if that we are going through the second cycle of fascism.

Which, wonderfully, is also coinciding with a possible start of a second Cold War.

Which means the right-wing is back to being aggressive, the left turns aggressive too to fight back, everything is polarized, and all sides are ready to treat democracy as a thing to be sacrificed for some greater good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 29, 2018)

MAD said:


> thats not to say i wouldnt disrespect your opinion either way its just i will become resentful when you force me to conform to yours


IT'S MY WAY OR THE HIGH WAY MISTER!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 29, 2018)

*walks into mafia convo*
*thinks he walked into Cafe convo*
*walks into Cafe convo*
*buncha yankin on @Subarashii 's cunt and music talk*

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM somethin' whack here

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 29, 2018)

MAD said:


> thats not to say i wouldnt disrespect your opinion either way its just i will become resentful when you force me to conform to yours



Sorry this isn't personal, I got carried away.

My point is, if your stance is that mass shootings shouldn't mean anything regarding gun control, that's also a stance. For starters, that means you don't support gun control.

Like you don't have to participate in the discussion if you don't want but you have a stance whether you like it or not. It's part of the nature of politics.

I mean feel free to disagree, I don't mean to offend you or anything.


----------



## Didi (Mar 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> What happen, and which a lot of people don't want to admit, if that we are going through the second cycle of fascism.
> 
> Which, wonderfully, is also coinciding with a possible start of a second Cold War.
> 
> Which means the right-wing is back to being aggressive, the left turns aggressive too to fight back, everything is polarized, and all sides are ready to treat democracy as a thing to be sacrificed for some greater good.




I've always been fully confident I'd be alive to witness WW3 tbh


----------



## Baba (Mar 29, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> *walks into mafia convo*
> *thinks he walked into Cafe convo*
> *walks into Cafe convo*
> *buncha yankin on @Subarashii 's cunt and music talk*
> ...


racist


----------



## Stelios (Mar 29, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> *walks into mafia convo*
> *thinks he walked into Cafe convo*
> *walks into Cafe convo*
> *buncha yankin on @Subarashii 's cunt and music talk*
> ...




pfft 
women

what an outdated gender


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> footfags and anyone who enables them will not be forgotten in the Day of the Rope, my brother






make sure to write on the bottom of your foot, didi, how much you hate foot fetishes!


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 29, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> *walks into mafia convo*
> *thinks he walked into Cafe convo*
> *walks into Cafe convo*
> *buncha yankin on @Subarashii 's cunt and music talk*
> ...


You can tell it's not the cafe convo, because baconbits isn't here


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 29, 2018)

Stelios said:


> pfft
> women
> 
> what an outdated gender


Why would god hate homos if he put the male g-spot up their asses? 
Makes you think


----------



## Stelios (Mar 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> I've always been fully confident I'd be alive to witness WW3 tbh



You won't. You'll probably witness the rest of the world paying NL for irrigation works so they don't drown due to climate change first


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 29, 2018)

Why isn't this an emote yet?
IT'S THE ONLY ONE WE NEEEEEEEEED


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Sorry this isn't personal, I got carried away.
> 
> My point is, if your stance is that mass shootings shouldn't mean anything regarding gun control, that's also a stance. For starters, that means you oppose gun control.
> 
> ...



i wouldn't mind measures to restrict certain aspects of gun purchasing 

for example bump stocks being legal is absolutely ridiculous 

but it seems like the administration is looking to lobby a ban against them finally? good

but the problem is that even with the most severe laws in place i still dont believe that we could cut down on even 25% of the amount of shootings 

so im wary about the logistics and it goes without saying that the vocal minority of "TAKE ALL THE GUNS" is creating an indignant right response and as history has proven this is the most dangerous demographic to galvanize into vigilance

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 29, 2018)

Speaking of bacon

Time to go post on his profile


----------



## Stelios (Mar 29, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Why would god hate homos if he put the male g-spot up their asses?
> Makes you think



What God has to do with humans discovering their body?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 29, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> You can tell it's not the cafe convo, because baconbits isn't here


Yeah, but you'd expect politics in the cafe, and music spam and yankin on cunts in here


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 29, 2018)

Easter holidays


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 29, 2018)

Easter event and prizes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 29, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Easter event and prizes



You can have my easter eggs


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 29, 2018)

Stelios said:


> You can have my easter eggs


I hate eggs tbh

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2018)

ah yes easter
the day we celebrate the first zombie reanimation

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Baba (Mar 29, 2018)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 29, 2018)

MAD said:


> ah yes easter
> the day we celebrate the first zombie reanimation



I've met people in UK that were unironically prepared for an impeding zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 29, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Easter event and prizes



When??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 29, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Yeah, but you'd expect politics in the cafe, and music spam and yankin on cunts in here


Well, it's almost poisson d'avril, so get your ass ready!



MAD said:


> ah yes easter
> the day we celebrate the first zombie reanimation


Clearly you don't know  aka Eostre aka EASTER, BITCHES!


----------



## Hachibi (Mar 29, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> When @Hachibi didn't suck
> One time co-hosting an Aries game and never to be seen from again.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 29, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> When??


Friday evening or Sat morning start time probs

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 29, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Friday evening or Sat morning start time probs



Friday evening please

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Mar 29, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> make sure to write on the bottom of your foot, didi, how much you hate foot fetishes!




I still can't believe it's actually happening
Dan 'the hymen divider' Schneider is actually going down after years of memes


----------



## Baba (Mar 29, 2018)

Anyone up for a 5man turbo now?


----------



## Didi (Mar 29, 2018)

I'm always up for 5man turbos


also hype
in like 2hours
canti's turbo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> I'm always up for 5man turbos


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2018)

i want u to be my anal dad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 29, 2018)

Did I say anything wrong ;-;


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 29, 2018)

Baba said:


> Did I say anything wrong ;-;


No. You said everything right

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Mar 29, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2018)

Baba said:


>



i fucking love indian tv


----------



## Baba (Mar 29, 2018)

MAD said:


> i fucking love indian tv


I used to watch that series with my mom when I was a kid 
I had no computer and nothing else to do  Don'judge. 

There was one more scene where that guy takes a chicken and uses it as an arrow and shoots the enemies with a bow


----------



## Stelios (Mar 29, 2018)

MAD said:


> i fucking love indian tv




There was this website where you could add subtitles on Bollywood mini clips


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2018)

Baba said:


> I used to watch that series with my mom when I was a kid
> I had no computer and nothing else to do  Don'judge.
> 
> There was one more scene where that guy takes a chicken and uses it as an arrow and shoots the enemies with a bow


----------



## Baba (Mar 29, 2018)

MAD said:


>


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2018)

Baba said:


>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2018)

indians are lowkey the dankest memers on the continent

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Baba (Mar 29, 2018)

Fuck


----------



## Stelios (Mar 29, 2018)

MAD said:


> indians are lowkey the dankest memers on the continent



Maybe after Japan
Russia is pretty high on that index as well


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 29, 2018)

i am indian and let me tell you, being indian is actually a great thing. we have beautiful people and we have ugly people. just like any race. I for 1 am a great person, have great friends, and i take care of every one that is in my life and i am glad to do it, and for that i have people that love me around me. also, indian parents are one of the best parents you can have. sometimes they can be really strict, but they will take care of you no matter what, and they will buy you what ever it is that you need. as long as your not a selfish ****head. Also, we all have great jobs, lots of money and a family that we all love and take care off. suck my dick op suck my dick.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stelios (Mar 29, 2018)

Avalon said:


> i am indian and let me tell you, being indian is actually a great thing. we have beautiful people and we have ugly people. just like any race. I for 1 am a great person, have great friends, and i take care of every one that is in my life and i am glad to do it, and for that i have people that love me around me. also, indian parents are one of the best parents you can have. sometimes they can be really strict, but they will take care of you no matter what, and they will buy you what ever it is that you need. as long as your not a selfish ****head. Also, we all have great jobs, lots of money and a family that we all love and take care off. suck my dick op suck my dick.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 29, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 29, 2018)

MAD said:


> i fucking love indian tv


Is that legitimately the scene, unedited? ??? ??  ? ?? ?? ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Is that legitimately the scene, unedited? ??? ??  ? ?? ?? ?




yes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 29, 2018)

Were the nuclear codes on that laptop or something?


----------



## Baba (Mar 29, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Were the nuclear codes on that laptop or something?


No, she is a small town girl who doesn't know how to handle gadgets so the person playing the vamp/mean girl role told her to wash it like that to create some chaos and she being naive did it xD


----------



## Stelios (Mar 29, 2018)

Maybe if she went to school instead of being forced to marry her first cousin at 12
then maybe she would know that this is not how you wash a laptop


----------



## Magic (Mar 29, 2018)

Stelios bro chill.


----------



## Magic (Mar 29, 2018)

When a mafia role gets posted and it's a TLDR Gamefaqs walkthrough.

Yeah eyes glazed over, going outside

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 29, 2018)

RemChu said:


> When a mafia role gets posted and it's a TLDR Gamefaqs walkthrough.
> 
> Yeah eyes glazed over, going outside



yeah, i definitely didn't read it LOL


----------



## Stelios (Mar 29, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Stelios bro chill.



shut up artist
draw me a middle finger if you want to tell me to chill


----------



## Stelios (Mar 29, 2018)

I finished Tomb Raider the one in that Island with the jap queen
I have to say they kinda did it like uncharted. It's more fun to kill in Tomb Raider.
Climbing from here to there is no longer that much of a challenge


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 29, 2018)

That reminds me ... I still have to finish Rise of the Tomb Raider


----------



## Magic (Mar 29, 2018)

Stelios said:


> *I finished Tomb Raider the one in that Island with the jap queen*
> I have to say they kinda did it like uncharted. It's more fun to kill in Tomb Raider.
> Climbing from here to there is no longer that much of a challenge


I didn't finish that one, well made though. What would you rate it?

Also my little cousin, she loved the game. I think it's positive to have a strong female femme fatale to look up to in gaming who isn't dressed like a porn star.

Well I guess no Lara is no longer femme fatale. *scratch head* She is just uh heroic.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 29, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> That reminds me ... I still have to finish Rise of the Tomb Raider



I have this in my library. I was thinking of picking it up after finishing Styx 
but that fucking piece of shit game forces me to save everytime I snap a neck.
I hate this so I'll prolly not finish it


----------



## Stelios (Mar 29, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I didn't finish that one, well made though. What would you rate it?
> 
> Also my little cousin, she loved the game. I think it's positive to have a strong female lemme fatale to look up to in gaming who isn't dressed like a porn star.



I wrote a review on this an hour ago that I finished it.
read it 

But yeah as for the second part of your post
you have to be thirsty af to find her sexy

I mean you are too busy killing assholes and shooting wolves down with a bow to do that.
Story is not bad either it's cool to follow.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch 

the guy that u made namechange himself into BETRAYED

namechanged to

ANIME

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 29, 2018)

MAD said:


> @Benedict Cumberzatch
> 
> the guy that u made namechange himself into BETRAYED
> 
> ...



Did he respond to your VM?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Did he respond to your VM?



na

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 29, 2018)

He'll likely wait 4 years to post in a random game thread in response to you


----------



## Magic (Mar 29, 2018)

uh Katsuragi doesn't lie.....
so

like stop bullying him.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2018)

sign up for the turbo game


----------



## Stelios (Mar 29, 2018)

Man I’ve been abstaining from TV for over 8 years. Just opened and Can’t believe prude Brits have a reality called naked attraction

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 29, 2018)

RemChu said:


> uh Katsuragi doesn't lie.....
> so
> 
> like stop bullying him.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 29, 2018)

I whipped Katsu good 

don't mess with logic


----------



## Magic (Mar 29, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I whipped Katsu good
> 
> don't mess with logic



But if you cannot cite any case of him lying, you are just doing mental gymnastics for no reason.

He doesn't lie.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 29, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I have this in my library. I was thinking of picking it up after finishing Styx
> but that fucking piece of shit game forces me to save everytime I snap a neck.
> I hate this so I'll prolly not finish it



I'll have to finish it someday because I like completing games  tbh I'm surprised I finished Tomb Raider (2013), the canibalism part and those idk ... japanese zombies at the end where not really smth i like to see 

Which reminds me of Uncharted 1, really had to drop it at that part where you're fighting mutants and the light goes out and there's a bunch of them in the same room with you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 29, 2018)

RemChu said:


> But if you cannot cite any case of him lying, you are just doing mental gymnastics for no reason.
> 
> He doesn't lie.



No, he lied twice. But can't talk about the game here.


----------



## Didi (Mar 29, 2018)

TRIPLE SIX FIVE
FORKED TONGUE


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2018)

why does nobody wanna turbo


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 29, 2018)

I'd sign up but the odds of me falling asleep 5 mins into it are high so better to pass


----------



## Didi (Mar 29, 2018)

JOIN TURBO you FUCKING C U N T S


----------



## Stelios (Mar 29, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'll have to finish it someday because I like completing games  tbh I'm surprised I finished Tomb Raider (2013), the canibalism part and those idk ... japanese zombies at the end where not really smth i like to see
> 
> Which reminds me of Uncharted 1, really had to drop it at that part where you're fighting mutants and the light goes out and there's a bunch of them in the same room with you




UB  

If you say the Lord’s Prayer 3 times backwards in front of the mirror in dark with 9 candles lit Lucifer will appear

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> JOIN TURBO you FUCKING C U N T S



Can’t
Pauw just ended and I ll scram


----------



## Didi (Mar 29, 2018)

Join for a quick game of Turbo Stelios come one 


otherwise

@Underworld Broker 
you know you want to


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 29, 2018)

Stelios said:


> UB
> 
> If you say the Lord’s Prayer 3 times backwards in front of the mirror in dark with 9 candles lit Lucifer will appear



Guess I know now what I'm doing tonight


----------



## Stelios (Mar 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> Join for a quick game of Turbo Stelios come one
> 
> 
> otherwise
> ...



How Turbo is Turbo?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> Join for a quick game of Turbo Stelios come one
> 
> 
> otherwise
> ...



I'm having a headache since hours and will probably go to sleep soon-ish


----------



## Stelios (Mar 29, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm having a headache since hours and will probably go to sleep soon-ish



Liar. I know you are going to call Satan


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 29, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Liar. I know you are going to call Satan



oh shit, I hope Didi didn't read my previous post

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 29, 2018)

Feels like summer here. Nice warm and good.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 29, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Feels like summer here. Nice warm and good.



Pissing against the wind 
Is such a warm feeling


----------



## Magic (Mar 29, 2018)

Put your back against the earth, arms and legs stretched.




Xadlin said:


> Cause Elune is ginyu! We switched bodies!
> *[vote lynch canti]
> *
> Go down with your ship, *SCUM!*


This guy clearly scum...


----------



## Magic (Mar 29, 2018)

Opened the watermelon vodka smells gooooood.

Apparently skyy infusions brand was created here in SF.


----------



## Magic (Mar 29, 2018)

Hmmmm.


I like it.


----------



## Magic (Mar 29, 2018)

WEW LAD BURNING WATERMELON SENSATION


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 29, 2018)

Schmirnoff Watermelon vodka was the first liquor I ever tasted and the shit was trash. I sipped a jack and coke sometime later and it led me on the right path towards dark

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 29, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Schmirnoff Watermelon vodka was the first liquor I ever tasted and the shit was trash. I sipped a jack and coke sometime later and it led me on the right path towards dark


I prefer german stuff too.



but

uuhhhhhh
i seem to have a special spot for vodka as well.
Love it.

Loved taste testing it in St. Petersburg Russia. Love the burn/ after warm feeling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 29, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 30, 2018)

Think I'm still sleeping, read 'pay-grade' as 'gay-parade'


----------



## Stelios (Mar 30, 2018)

Easter Wolf said:


> Think I'm still sleeping, read 'pay-grade' as 'gay-parade'


----------



## Stelios (Mar 30, 2018)

Tempted to create new tin foil hat emoticons

Then again dropping this here and the idea seems better

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 30, 2018)

This guys is !

haha


He admits he is a cuck!  4:18 
hhaha


----------



## Magic (Mar 30, 2018)

His wife is an illegal alien too.




AHAHAHAHA


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 30, 2018)

RemChu said:


> alien


@Lew your people need you


----------



## Magic (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Mar 30, 2018)

From the Director of _It Follows
_looks goo, tinfoil the movie. 


Of course it takes place in San Fran o.o


----------



## Magic (Mar 30, 2018)

The artist on dmt O__O

hahaha


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## White Wolf (Mar 30, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


>


Broker at a Magic  Mike strip club

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Baba (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 30, 2018)

Easter Wolf said:


> Broker at a Magic  Mike strip club



How or why do you know this name?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 30, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> How or why do you know this name?


watched it with an ex lol

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 30, 2018)

Easter Wolf said:


> Broker at a Magic  Mike strip club



Wut


----------



## Stelios (Mar 30, 2018)

Oh 100% ladies movie 
I see


----------



## Avito (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Lew (Mar 30, 2018)

Easter Wolf said:


> @Lew your people need you


Wow okay I'm offended


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 30, 2018)

Lew said:


> Wow okay I'm offended


You survived Area 51 what's there to be offended about


----------



## Lew (Mar 30, 2018)

Easter Wolf said:


> You survived Area 51 what's there to be offended about



I'm no alien!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 30, 2018)

Lew said:


> I'm no alien!


"I'm no alien! " he says while lactating alien goop onto the floor of his neon green spaceship

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 30, 2018)

Are star emoticons being used?
At all?


----------



## Lew (Mar 30, 2018)

Easter Wolf said:


> "I'm no alien! " he says while lactating alien goop onto the floor of his neon green spaceship



Says the wolf man, your words aren't trust worthy


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 30, 2018)

Lew said:


> Says the wolf man, your words aren't trust worthy


Don't make me send you the lewds I sent Zatch and you'll see why they call me the wolfman


----------



## Lew (Mar 30, 2018)

Easter Wolf said:


> Don't make me send you the lewds I sent Zatch and you'll see why they call me the wolfman



You saying your small penis hides away?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 30, 2018)

Lew said:


> You saying your small penis hides away?


Come here and find out


----------



## Stelios (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Lew (Mar 30, 2018)

Easter Wolf said:


> Come here and find out



Nah you smell


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 30, 2018)

Lew said:


> Nah you smell


Aliens can't smell


----------



## Lew (Mar 30, 2018)

Easter Wolf said:


> Aliens can't smell



Well you see the thing is that I'm not an alien


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 30, 2018)

We could have a Turbo tag for threads since Turbo threads are both Sign Up and Game.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 30, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> We could have a Turbo tag for threads since Turbo threads are both Sign Up and Game.


Sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 30, 2018)

Lew said:


> You saying your small penis hides away?


I'd assume is super hairy with a nickname like Wolfman


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Subarashii (Mar 30, 2018)

I GOOGLED "LADYBOY" AT WORK AND MY SAFE SEARCH WAS NOT ON

RIP HAVING A JOB

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lew (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Avito (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Subarashii (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Baba (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Didi (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Subarashii (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 30, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 30, 2018)

I want to host a Jesterpocalypse game here


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 30, 2018)

Baba said:


> I want to host a Jesterpocalypse game here


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 30, 2018)

Baba said:


> I want to host a Jesterpocalypse game here



seize the means of production yung bb


----------



## Baba (Mar 30, 2018)

MAD said:


> seize the means of production yung bb


After my exams, ends on 10th of April


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 30, 2018)

No one is on today


----------



## Baba (Mar 30, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> No one is on today


Sup? 

My UPS just stopped working


----------



## Avito (Mar 30, 2018)

nah we are all here just lurking


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 30, 2018)

Where would you want to go on your honeymoon and why?


----------



## Avito (Mar 30, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Where would you want to go on your honeymoon and why?


japan and dont ask why


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 30, 2018)

Avito said:


> japan and dont ask why



Why Japan ?


----------



## Avito (Mar 30, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Why Japan ?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 30, 2018)

Avito said:


>



Why Japan though ?


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 30, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Why Japan though ?


Sexual tourism?
Weeb cafe lover?
Giant killer hornet enthusiast?
Could be one of those 3.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 30, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Sexual tourism?
> Weeb cafe lover?
> Giant killer hornet enthusiast?
> Could be one of those 3.



None of those really sound like honeymoon material to me.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 30, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> None of those really sound like honeymoon material to me.


i'm thinking about it through the eyes of single NFer

I want to go somewhere cheap, tropical, and close to the continental united states.
Puerto RIco, Virgin Islands, Costa rica?


----------



## Avito (Mar 30, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Sexual tourism?
> Weeb cafe lover?


those 2 and they got a lot of cool edo period shit too


----------



## Avito (Mar 30, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> None of those really sound like honeymoon material to me.


i just want to travel honeymoon or not


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 30, 2018)

Avito said:


> those 2 and they got a lot of cool edo period shit too



> sexual tourism
> on your honeymoon

I pity the man who marries you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 30, 2018)

Trinidad and Tobago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 30, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> i'm thinking about it through the eyes of single NFer
> 
> I want to go somewhere cheap, tropical, and close to the continental united states.
> Puerto RIco, Virgin Islands, Costa rica?



Why don’t you go on a cruise? Carnival has some good packages launching from the port of Miami.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 30, 2018)

Baba said:


> Trinidad and Tobago


Intriguing.
You ever been?


MAD said:


> Why don’t you go on a cruise? Carnival has some good packages launching from the port of Miami.


I'd go on a small vessel, but not a cruise.  They don't appeal to me and I want to go somewhere I can explore... can't do that on a boat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 30, 2018)

I always wanted to go on a cruise. 
I blame The Love Boat for that.


----------



## Baba (Mar 30, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Intriguing.
> You ever been?


Nah but I've watched a lot of videos of that place, especially of Carnival. It's a party whole night and sex all day kinda honeymoon spot 

Plus it's cheap too and freaking beautiful  *-*


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 30, 2018)

Baba said:


> Nah but I've watched a lot of videos of that place, especially of Carnival. It's a party whole night and sex all day kinda honeymoon spot
> 
> Plus it's cheap too and freaking beautiful  *-*


Another sexual tourism spot!?
I don't want to get super gonorrhea!
I ain't goin' there for carnival... don't like crowded places.  More of an alone on the beach with my new hubby doin' it without getting sand in the privates, kind of person.


----------



## Baba (Mar 30, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Another sexual tourism spot!?


It's not 



Subarashii said:


> I ain't goin' there for carnival... don't like crowded places. More of an alone on the beach with my new hubby doin' it without getting sand in the privates, kind of person.


T & T is a cool place to visit irrespective of whether you go there during Carnival or not. It's got some of the world's most beautiful beaches.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 30, 2018)

Man
weekend 
Eindelijk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 30, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I always wanted to go on a cruise.
> I blame The Love Boat for that.


Good News
Europe’s biggest cruises start from Amsterdam


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 30, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Good News
> Europe’s biggest cruises start from Amsterdam




Interesting.


----------



## Didi (Mar 30, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Man
> weekend
> Eindelijk




Veel mensen hadden vandaag al vrij, goede vrijdag enzo


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 30, 2018)

Didi said:


> Veel mensen hadden vandaag al vrij, goede vrijdag enzo



Ik kan me niet voor de geest halen wanneer ik voor het laatst vrij ben geweest op Goede Vrijdag.
> Goede
> moet werken
Fuck dat goede.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 30, 2018)

Didi said:


> Veel mensen hadden vandaag al vrij, goede vrijdag enzo



Ik heb van thuis gewerkt en dan boodschappen doen en ik ben net met avondeten klaar.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 30, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 30, 2018)

kijk een kikker


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 30, 2018)

Baba said:


> It's not
> 
> 
> T & T is a cool place to visit irrespective of whether you go there during Carnival or not. It's got some of the world's most beautiful beaches.


You had me at beautiful beaches
Now I have to look up price, and crime stats lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 30, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > sexual tourism
> > on your honeymoon
> 
> I pity the man who marries you.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 30, 2018)

Avito said:


>



Did you really say you wanted to go to Japan for sexual tourism on your honeymoon? mohit.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 30, 2018)

@Baba 
But at least now I have a list of safe islands to visit...
Been playing a lot of Sea of Thieves and I want an experience like that, minus the pirates

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 30, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 30, 2018)

Avito said:


>



What ? 
Not my fault you horrible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 30, 2018)

Another game won as scum on MM.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 30, 2018)

MAD said:


> Another game won as scum on MM.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 30, 2018)

Get haiku’d


----------



## Stelios (Mar 30, 2018)

Men of low morals
sleazy and wicked inside
shitstains forever


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 30, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>





but also u almost won the game alone for town by stopping that night 4...it would have been a massacre if u didnt


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 30, 2018)

MAD said:


> but also u almost won the game alone for town by stopping that night 4...it would have been a massacre if u didnt



At least I did something right for a change...

Should have gone with a lynch on Ratchet.... I knew something was off about him.
But fucking Moshit...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 30, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> At least I did something right for a change...
> 
> Should have gone with a lynch on Ratchet.... I knew something was off about him.
> But fucking Moshit...



You guys play in another forum?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 30, 2018)

Stelios said:


> You guys play in another forum?



Yes.


----------



## Avito (Mar 30, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Did you really say you wanted to go to Japan for sexual tourism on your honeymoon? mohit.


yes go read the fucking thread


----------



## Avito (Mar 30, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> At least I did something right for a change...
> 
> Should have gone with a lynch on Ratchet.... I knew something was off about him.
> But fucking Moshit...


if you did find something odd dont fucking vote then he was after my ass from the start of that last phase


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 30, 2018)

Avito said:


> if you did find something odd dont fucking vote then he was after my ass from the start of that last phase



And you did such a great job at defending yourself, right.


----------



## Aries (Mar 30, 2018)

Mohit going for the brass ring in the NF Mafia Sports Entertainment buisness

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Avito (Mar 30, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> And you did such a great job at defending yourself, right.


nope i was shit i gree i was true about everything but i messed my day 3 and day 4 reads 
you are better than me you should have seen it but nah you didn't even tried and went with the flow like a sheep

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 30, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> nope


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 30, 2018)

I have to find some easter eggs.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 30, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I have to find some easter eggs.



Have fun!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 30, 2018)

Self-promotion a-go. Have fun


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 30, 2018)

Starting my turbo game (All Fall Down) in 1 hour. Sign up!


----------



## Platinum (Mar 30, 2018)

Mohit is reaching new highs every day.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 30, 2018)

Easter Wolf said:


> Self-promotion a-go. Have fun


Is it a picture of an Egg or a hint at another movie made by the same studio?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 30, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Is it a picture of an Egg or a hint at another movie made by the same studio?


It's the eggs under 'THE EGGS' across the sections listed in the spoiler. From 2017-present day.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 30, 2018)

Where do the kids from KIDZ BOP come from and where do they go?
Is there a pop star that started on Kidz Bop and is now famous?  
I WANT ANSWERS


----------



## Magic (Mar 30, 2018)

@Easter Wolf I have to read over thousands of old posts for this egg hunt?

They are under spoiler tags?

Fuck me in the arse.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 30, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Where do the kids from KIDZ BOP come from and where do they go?
> Is there a pop star that started on Kidz Bop and is now famous?
> I WANT ANSWERS




rehab


----------



## Magic (Mar 30, 2018)

Easter Wolf said:


> It's the eggs under 'THE EGGS' across the sections listed in the spoiler. From 2017-present day.


 so threads /post older than 2017 dont count?


----------



## Magic (Mar 30, 2018)

Fuck this.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 30, 2018)

MAD said:


> rehab


Makes sense


----------



## Yin (Mar 30, 2018)

Been looking for 2 hours straight and no luck searching thru 2017 files, someone found 8 as i found mine, makes no sense. I´ll just look in 08 posts from now on...


----------



## Aries (Mar 30, 2018)

Mohit getting that heel heat that hasnt been seen since Rion disappeared


----------



## Magic (Mar 30, 2018)

Anime said:


> Been looking for 2 hours straight and no luck searching thru 2017 files, someone found 8 as i found mine, makes no sense. I´ll just look in 08 posts from now on...



Well pretty sure Zatch is like part android and can speed read. 

So
yeah.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yin (Mar 30, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Well pretty sure Zatch is like part android and can speed read.
> 
> So
> yeah.


Nah must have insight  in the matter more than likely
Ps: Konichiwa btw!


----------



## Aries (Mar 30, 2018)

There's nothing to Balance but Balance itself~Dr. Jonathan "White" Crane

You either die a Townie or you survive long enough to become a non hostile indie~Harvey "The Wad" Dent

No one cared who I was until I started raging~Bane Vasto

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 30, 2018)

Can someone make this avatar dimensions for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 30, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Can someone make this avatar dimensions for me



@Stephanie @Priscilla @White wolf


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 30, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Well pretty sure Zatch is like part android and can speed read.
> 
> So
> yeah.



How many did you find? after i got the eight, i stopped looking lol


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 30, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Can someone make this avatar dimensions for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 30, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Can someone make this avatar dimensions for me


The arm on the left irks me.
and androgynous. 

Also people who lurk here who don't play kinda irk me too.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 30, 2018)

~M~ said:


>


Thank you!


----------



## Magic (Mar 30, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> How many did you find? after i got the eight, i stopped looking lol



After sifting through a forum leader thread.

I quickly was like
"fuck this waste of time."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 30, 2018)

LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 30, 2018)

Who is this Anime person? Someone who got a name change or a long hidden oldfag?


----------



## Avito (Mar 31, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Mohit is reaching new highs every day.


i try


----------



## Baba (Mar 31, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1 | Old 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

Baba said:


>


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

yeah, @Mr. Waffles, those are the shortest ones, so I went through them first. 

I want the 100 prize, but I don't want to look any more.


----------



## Baba (Mar 31, 2018)

Is it good? How many seasons?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 31, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> yeah, @Mr. Waffles, those are the shortest ones, so I went through them first.
> 
> I want the 100 prize, but I don't want to look any more.



Wait for the hints.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 31, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Who is this Anime person? Someone who got a name change or a long hidden oldfag?


 Think that naruto hokage person? He doesn't play.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

Baba said:


> Is it good? Howe many seasons?



Europe is doing remakes in France, Italy, Spain, Germany... then America is doing its own.

I've heard Germany is the only one that got teens and has the most Skam feeling to it. they're on episode 2 and i was going to wait a bit before i watched it. i heard it's actually good and they've done some changes to the script to make it not feel like a shot-by-shot remake and to change some character events


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Think that naruto hokage person? He doesn't play.



that is indeed who it is.



Mr. Waffles said:


> Wait for the hints.



I know how to find the eggs quickly. I just don't want to anymore


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 31, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I know how to find the eggs quickly. I just don't want to anymore



Oh... okay.


----------



## Baba (Mar 31, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Europe is doing remakes in France, Italy, Spain, Germany... then America is doing its own.
> 
> I've heard Germany is the only one that got teens and has the most Skam feeling to it. they're on episode 2 and i was going to wait a bit before i watched it. i heard it's actually good and they've done some changes to the script to make it not feel like a shot-by-shot remake and to change some character events


I'm only interested in Eva and Isak's storyline tbh


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Oh... okay.



Are you entering the contest? I would like to see what you'd do with sparkles and an html usertitle


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

Baba said:


> I'm only interested in Eva and Isak's storyline tbh



it's heavily implied they're changing isak's storyline in this german one (which is fine because the actor is good). I think they might have him confess to Jonas or something in season 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 31, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> it's heavily implied they're changing isak's storyline in this german one (which is fine because the actor is good). I think they might have him confess to Jonas or something in season 1


*cries in gay*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 31, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Are you entering the contest? I would like to see what you'd do with sparkles and an html usertitle



Nah, I have no interest in any of the prizes.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

Baba said:


> *cries in gay*



also kris is black

and sana has a nose ring

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Nah, I have no interest in any of the prizes.



I WANT TO SEE YOU EXPRESS YOUR CREATIVITY


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 31, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I WANT TO SEE YOU EXPRESS YOUR CREATIVITY



Can't express what I don't have.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 31, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> also kris is black
> 
> and sana has a nose ring


*cries in diversity*


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

Baba said:


> *cries in diversity*


----------



## Baba (Mar 31, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


>


Is Sana a Muslim in that show?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

i mean... she's wearing the wrap... 

I dunno she doesn't appear until episode 3 or whatever? but in the german one she showed up for a second in episode one, i heard.


----------



## Magic (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Mar 31, 2018)

hahaha


*starts dancing same way*


----------



## Magic (Mar 31, 2018)

come let me adore you
adore your imperfections~


----------



## Magic (Mar 31, 2018)

That dude is like a white black guy right ? ^.^


----------



## Magic (Mar 31, 2018)

Yo found my new David Bowie.  


Great vocals, superb.


----------



## Magic (Mar 31, 2018)

Fuck good.


hahah the drummer


----------



## Magic (Mar 31, 2018)

She seems uh "tense" but I like the band's sound and her vocals are killer.

She a cutie too.


----------



## Magic (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Mar 31, 2018)

Mmm ComicCon in Utrecht

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 31, 2018)

Turbo prefix is active now for all your turbo temptations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 31, 2018)

Stork season is coming


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 31, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Stephanie @Priscilla @White wolf





~M~ said:


>



Did not even think to summon M....don't you feel ridiculous Zatch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (Mar 31, 2018)

You need an attention of a medic, wolf.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 31, 2018)

Catamount said:


> You need an attention of a medic, wolf.


You can inspect me kitty

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 31, 2018)

ResidentSleeper


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 31, 2018)

MAD said:


> ResidentSleeper



Hi.


----------



## Baba (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 31, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Hi.



Yo.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 31, 2018)

MAD said:


> Yo.



That emote makes me think of food.
Now I'm hungry.
I blame you for this.


----------



## Baba (Mar 31, 2018)

I just read a thread saying over protecting parents have sexual desires for their children


What the actual fuck


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 31, 2018)

Baba said:


> I just read a thread saying over protecting parents have sexual desires for their children
> 
> 
> What the actual fuck



DDJ gonna DDJ.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Mar 31, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That emote makes me think of food.
> Now I'm hungry.
> I blame you for this.


Your name makes me hungry .-.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 31, 2018)

Baba said:


> Your name makes me hungry .-.



Then you know how I feel.


----------



## Baba (Mar 31, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Then you know how I feel.


I'm gonna eat a naked Nutella waffle tonight

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 31, 2018)

Baba said:


> I'm gonna eat a naked Nutella waffle tonight


----------



## Baba (Mar 31, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


We get it here


----------



## Catamount (Mar 31, 2018)

Easter Wolf said:


> You can inspect me kitty


srry warlocks no heal


Baba said:


> I just read a thread saying over protecting parents have sexual desires for their children
> 
> 
> What the actual fuck


This is going to make a wonderful NF Cafe topic.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 31, 2018)

Baba said:


> We get it here



>. >



Catamount said:


> This is going to make a wonderful NF Cafe topic.



Hi Cat.


----------



## Baba (Mar 31, 2018)

Catamount said:


> This is going to make a wonderful NF Cafe topic.


If we go by his logic, he is implying most of the parents from Asia and middle-east have desires for their children

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Catamount (Mar 31, 2018)

> his logic
> Asia

that explains a lot.


----------



## Baba (Mar 31, 2018)

Catamount said:


> > his logic
> > Asia
> 
> that explains a lot.


Why so? 

I don't know that guy


----------



## Catamount (Mar 31, 2018)

Neither do I. I just judge.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 31, 2018)

when oedipus and elektra complex is 2 mainstream

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 31, 2018)

Baba said:


> I just read a thread saying over protecting parents have sexual desires for their children
> 
> 
> What the actual fuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 31, 2018)

Baba said:


> We get it here


I read that as Chocolate Overlord Dank Waffle

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 31, 2018)

Maybe I should start wearing my glasses again


----------



## Baba (Mar 31, 2018)

Easter Wolf said:


> Maybe I should start wearing my glasses again




I used to wear fake glasses back when they were trendy 5-6 years ago


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Catamount (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

Baba said:


> I just read a thread saying over protecting parents have sexual desires for their children
> 
> 
> What the actual fuck



link? is it a new one?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> link? is it a new one?



found it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

'hints' in the easter thread


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 31, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> 'hints' in the easter thread



What ?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

@Easter Wolf, are there actually eggs in the complaint section? I feel like I looked there and saw none


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What ?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 31, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Easter Wolf, are there actually eggs in the complaint section? I feel like I looked there and saw none


Yes. 

Not suggestions, not SCR, just Q&C.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 31, 2018)

I already saw that hours ago.
I'm asking what the  was for.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

Easter Wolf said:


> Yes.
> 
> Not suggestions, not SCR, just Q&C.


thank god not suggestions



Mr. Waffles said:


> I already saw that hours ago.
> I'm asking what the  was for.



if you've deciphered all of the threads, then pm me. i will give you a prize.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 31, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> thank god not suggestions


Pretty sure if it was suggestions you'd have an easier time since not as many threads. 


But what do I know.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 31, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> if you've deciphered all of the threads, then pm me. i will give you a prize.



I already told you I have no interest in any of the prizes, so lol.
Besides, why deny you the fun of figuring things out ?
It's the best part.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

Easter Wolf said:


> Pretty sure if it was suggestions you'd have an easier time since not as many threads.
> 
> 
> But what do I know.



*what do you know*



Mr. Waffles said:


> I already told you I have no interest in any of the prizes, so lol.
> Besides, why deny you the fun of figuring things out ?
> It's the best part.



I haven't even taken a closer look at the hints, Professor Layton


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 31, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> *what do you know*
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't even taken a closer look at the hints, Professor Layton



Then why the  ?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Then why the  ?





Because even if you decipher the threads, you still have to find the page they are on


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

Unless the number refers to that


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 31, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Because even if you decipher the threads, you still have to find the page they are on



I'm not seeing the problem really. 
But then again I'm either a step ahead of you, or overthinking things.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 31, 2018)

Waffles already figured the hint out.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 31, 2018)

Easter Wolf said:


> Waffles already figured the hint out.



Ultimate Waffle #1.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 31, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Ultimate Waffle #1.


Dattebayo~


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

I'm not reading the hints right now. When I sit down to look over them with careful prudence and equanimity, I am positive I shall uncover their hidden doors in a moment of minutes. until then, praise yourself. But flattery is ephemeral


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 31, 2018)

So this easter egg thing... any hints on how I play it? There are infinite threads in each section with thousands of posts in each so where do I start?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 31, 2018)

Easter Wolf said:


> Dattebayo~







Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> in a moment of minutes



Took me like 5 seconds lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 31, 2018)

I see people mentioning hints but where are those?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 31, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'm not reading the hints right now. When I sit down to look over them with careful prudence and equanimity, I am positive I shall uncover their hidden doors in a moment of minutes. until then, praise yourself. But flattery is ephemeral


So, wait for you and Ava to sit around the table tinfoiling the meaning of the universe?



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So this easter egg thing... any hints on how I play it? There are infinite threads in each section with thousands of posts in each so where do I start?


2017-present day
only within the sections listed under the spoiler 


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I see people mentioning hints but where are those?


threadmarks

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So this easter egg thing... any hints on how I play it? There are infinite threads in each section with thousands of posts in each so where do I start?



WELCOME TO HELL



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I see people mentioning hints but where are those?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 31, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I see people mentioning hints but where are those?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 31, 2018)

So the threadmarks are used to spot the posts in each thread that have the eggs?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 31, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So the threadmarks are used to spot the posts in each thread that have the eggs?


no the hint is/will be threadmarked  

if I threadmarked the eggs it wouldn't be much of a hunt since 99% of threads have none


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 31, 2018)

Ok so the only hint is that post of yours.

How the hell are people like Zatch finding like 15? Did he just read thousands of posts one by one to look for the eggs?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 31, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ok so the only hint is that post of yours.
> 
> How the hell are people like Zatch finding like 15? Did he just read thousands of posts one by one to look for the eggs?



Some of the sections that have eggs aren't that active to begin with, or only have a somewhat low amount of posts in them.
I imagine he got them from those.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 31, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Some of the sections that have eggs aren't that active to begin with, or only have a somewhat low amount of posts in them.
> I imagine he got them from those.


But people can post in them, might make finding eggs even easier

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ok so the only hint is that post of yours.
> 
> How the hell are people like Zatch finding like 15? Did he just read thousands of posts one by one to look for the eggs?



I'm close to 20 now. Maybe I will help you out.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 31, 2018)

Ok one more question.

Is it just posts from Eater Wolf or anyone's posts?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 31, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ok one more question.
> 
> Is it just posts from Eater Wolf or anyone's posts?



Anyone's.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ok one more question.
> 
> Is it just posts from Eater Wolf or anyone's posts?



Everyone's. And sometimes they are not in the original post but show up when someone quotes the post.



welcome to hell


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 31, 2018)

Yes I'm desperately trying to find ways to crack this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

ddl, it's time you take my offer and join my nakama


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 31, 2018)

Honestly these prizes are kind of shit so i'll probaby only play this as long as it's fun. Which shouldn't be long.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 31, 2018)

I mean I've seen better reward/effort ratios in most MMORPGs than in the "contests" this site makes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

I've found three in the complaints section so far. are you going to list how many are in each section? or nah



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I mean I've seen better reward/effort ratios in most MMORPGs than in the "contests" this site makes.



Did you apply to be the mod for the game section so you could determine the prizes?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 31, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I've found three in the complaints section so far. are you going to list how many are in each section? or nah


nah


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

Easter Wolf said:


> nah



four in complaints now

suck m dick


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 31, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Honestly these prizes are kind of shit so i'll probaby only play this as long as it's fun. Which shouldn't be long.


I'll give you my paypal and you can give me 60 bucks and I'll give you a virtual mount that does nothing and we can call it even.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 31, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I've found three in the complaints section so far. are you going to list how many are in each section? or nah
> 
> 
> 
> Did you apply to be the mod for the game section so you could determine the prizes?



So i'm not allowed to make criticisms because I'm not the mod?

Nah.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 31, 2018)

Finally someone changed the title to this topic.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

Easter Wolf said:


> I'll give you my paypal and you can give me 60 bucks and I'll give you a virtual mount that does nothing and we can call it even.



tfw WW virtually mounts you on skype and it does nothing, not even gives you a boner


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 31, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> four in complaints now
> 
> suck m dick


...am I supposed to be upset that you're being successful in a festive event that's supposed to be successful?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So i'm not allowed to make criticisms because I'm not the mod?
> 
> Nah.



No, what I'm saying is - if you have good ideas for games and prizes, the section is looking for moderators. I'm saying PLEASE apply.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 31, 2018)

Just saying this is a trend with the forum as a whole. Mafia prizes are "play games regularly for 3 years and get a big avatar for 3 months", for example. Prize values are extremely inflated.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

Easter Wolf said:


> ...am I supposed to be upset that you're being successful in a festive event that's supposed to be successful?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 31, 2018)

I wonder how good I'd do in this egg hunt if I tried.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Just saying this is a trend with the forum as a whole. Mafia prizes are "play games regularly for 3 years and get a big avatar for 3 months", for example. Prize values are extremely inflated.



This is I agree with. It's stupid AF artists get better prize currency exchange rate than mafia players.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 31, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> No, what I'm saying is - if you have good ideas for games and prizes, the section is looking for moderators. I'm saying PLEASE apply.



It'sd not about ideas, it's just that whoever set the value of those prizes years ago inflated them at least one order of magnitude in value.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 31, 2018)

ANyway I found 1 so far.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 31, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> ANyway I found 1 so far.



99 to go. 
You almost there, DDL.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Mar 31, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Eater Wolf


Wolf is a fatty.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 31, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Just saying this is a trend with the forum as a whole. Mafia prizes are "play games regularly for 3 years and get a big avatar for 3 months", for example. Prize values are extremely inflated.


I mean, your point is moot since I didn't come up with the mafia pts system and it's meant to reward the players for good effort, not free shit. 

The rest of the forum is for free shit. 


You want new prizes to make the 'good effort' worth it? 

Well find some good coding tech people that actually give a shit about NF and want to help, otherwise. The options are there and any extravagant change is unlikely. 

Getting prizes from the rest of the forum is quite easy these days with a modicum of effort put into it. 
Ava's had big avy for what, a year now? And he's one of the laziest opportunistic people you can find, so really not much of an excuse these days.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 31, 2018)

Easter Wolf said:


> I mean, your point is moot since I didn't come up with the mafia pts system and it's meant to reward the players for good effort, not free shit.



I'm not criticizing you in particular.

And my problem is more with the time of the prizes. 3 months is nothing. When I first read TIger's prize thread my brain filtered the prizes as lasting forever because it sounded the most logical to me.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

tfw someone gave ava 200 points and he used them all in five hours

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 31, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm not criticizing you in particular.
> 
> And my problem is more with the time of the prizes. 3 months is nothing. When I first read TIger's prize thread my brain filtered the prizes as lasting forever because it sounded the most logical to me.


I mean sure, but the forum's lifespan is a constant uncertainty. Simply giving 6mo-perma prizes means = people don't need to do shit afterwards = less activity in the shit that gives prizes = less activity as a whole = less lifespan

ya know? 

Even before I got modded I put in some effort to get prizes fairly frequently from the shit, and that was before they got me to throw out contests an free shit at an even more rapid rate. 

3 months sounds low if you compare it to the effort needed for mafia shit, but on a global scale, you can get so many pts it's really small potatoes to complain about. 

Hell, even just voting in contests and leaving some criticisms can get you pts.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 31, 2018)

Well it never occured to me that you guys actually intended to use this to gather forum activity.

If I can't get prizes, I'll just ignore them and use the forum... as a forum.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 31, 2018)

Like I've been here since 2011, have 15k posts and never tried hard to get a single point.

I like to believe most people don't do the same for sparkles.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 31, 2018)

I was actually under the impression you guys restricted the maximum size of avatars because of bandwidth or something.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 31, 2018)

Remember when Zatch had 4669 posts before the Post Rush event

Look at him now.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 31, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I like to believe most people don't do the same for sparkles.



Not sure if you deserve an optimistic for this. 

You still get one though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 31, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I wonder how good I'd do in this egg hunt if I tried.



Not very good at all.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 31, 2018)

Superman said:


> Not very good at all.



So little faith in me.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

Easter Wolf said:


> Remember when Zatch had 4669 posts before the Post Rush event
> 
> Look at him now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Access (Mar 31, 2018)

Mahahaha, I've been here since layout one.. changed usernames a few times could only remember this one.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 31, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> So little faith in me.



The same amount of faith in myself.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 31, 2018)

Superman said:


> The same amount of faith in myself.



That's just sad.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 31, 2018)

Easter Wolf said:


> I mean, your point is moot since I didn't come up with the mafia pts system and it's meant to reward the players for good effort, not free shit.
> 
> The rest of the forum is for free shit.
> 
> ...



obligated to defend the prize system as well since its supposed to be a fringe benefit of playing mafia and not the primary motivator (unlike most other contests on NF) and im somewhat biased since i helped Law devise it

but we also said we would be willing to adjust the values as necessary

that said

u fucked up by using Avalon as a point

Avalon has his large avatar cuz gin gave him all his contest points


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 31, 2018)

MAD said:


> Avalon has his large avatar cuz gin gave him all his contest points


yeah, but he used those up basically same day, and he's had his prizes deleted on 3 separate occasions

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles, if I start seriously learning Dutch, will you ship me novels pretty pleeaseee


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 31, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Mr. Waffles, if I start seriously learning Dutch, will you ship me novels pretty pleeaseee



What does "shipping you novels" mean exactly ? 
Cause if it applies too much effort...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What does "shipping you novels" mean exactly ?
> Cause if it applies too much effort...



I assume buying them in the netherlands is cheaper than buying on amazon/abebooks.

because you probably can find them for 1 euro and not surcharge 10 euro


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What does "shipping you novels" mean exactly ?
> Cause if it applies too much effort...



BUT THE FACT YOU EVEN CONSIDERED THIS IS SO HAPPY

you are becoming so friendly


----------



## Baba (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Mar 31, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I assume buying them in the netherlands is cheaper than buying on amazon/abebooks.
> 
> because you probably can find them for 1 euro and not surcharge 10 euro





Sure.



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> BUT THE FACT YOU EVEN CONSIDERED THIS IS SO HAPPY
> 
> you are becoming so friendly



I've always been friendly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Aries (Mar 31, 2018)

I was advocating mafia prizes before it got implemented.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 31, 2018)

Aries said:


> I was advocating mafia prizes before it got implemented.



We had mafia prizes before you were advocating it.


----------



## Aries (Mar 31, 2018)

only a matter of time before we make Mafia into some psuedo pokemon. Gotta play them all. Beat the Elite 4 Hosts and become Mafia Game Champion

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 31, 2018)

MAD said:


> Avalon has his large avatar cuz gin gave him all his contest points


I never used Gina's points to buy myself a big avatar 

I used it to buy 20 other people big avatars

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ashi (Mar 31, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I never used Gina's points to buy myself a big avatar
> 
> I used it to buy 20 other people big avatars

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Mar 31, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> We had mafia prizes before you were advocating it.



Non canon in the new 52 mafia section


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 31, 2018)

Aries said:


> Non canon in the new 52 mafia section


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 31, 2018)

Ashi said:


>


You didn't ask


----------



## Ashi (Mar 31, 2018)

Avalon said:


> You didn't ask



Is too late yet?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 31, 2018)

Ashi said:


> Is too late yet?


I gave all my remaining points to another member a long time ago


----------



## Ashi (Mar 31, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I gave all my remaining points to another member a long time ago



I see


Ah well

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ashi (Mar 31, 2018)

@Easter Wolf 

Wolfman we're boys, but don't be shittalking my dude like that


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 31, 2018)

Also I've only had a big avatar from December 25 until now. 

Not even close to a year 

A little over 3 months


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 31, 2018)

Found 8 eggs so far!


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 31, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Found 8 eggs so far!



Only 8 ?
Pffft.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 31, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Only 8 ?
> Pffft.


Yeah I'm no where near Zatch 

Atleast I'm in second place....I think


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 31, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Yeah I'm no where near Zatch
> 
> Atleast I'm in second place....I think



You probably are in 2nd place yeah....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 31, 2018)

I'm freakin tired from this egg hunting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ashi (Mar 31, 2018)

Egg hunting?


Tf is that?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 31, 2018)

autism

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 31, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 31, 2018)

MAD said:


> autism


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 31, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 31, 2018)

MAD said:


> autism


----------



## Magic (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 31, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles I am sorry but @Psychic for saw your sign up

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 31, 2018)

OBD and new people

STOP DISLIKING WRITE UP POSTS.

It's just info and part of the game, why the dislikes? 
Vent your frustration through words.

Hella irks me to scroll a game and see 5 dislikes on a write up post of all things.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Platinum (Apr 1, 2018)

Egg hunting .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 1, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Egg hunting .



can you modkill toxic saiyan for posting during the night phase

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 1, 2018)

wait are people actually autistically going through tons of pages to find some pixels so they can get some more sparkly pixels or avatar pixels


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 1, 2018)

Didi said:


> wait are people actually autistically going through tons of pages to find some pixels so they can get some more sparkly pixels or avatar pixels



People gonna people, yes.


----------



## Didi (Apr 1, 2018)

damn people

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 1, 2018)

Someone poke @Santi and give him some weed the big avy calls for him


----------



## Aries (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Platinum (Apr 1, 2018)

As the troll prince of mafia. I have decided today is a beautiful day to finish what I started all those months ago....

Head into the favs 7 game thread for more.


----------



## Didi (Apr 1, 2018)

okay plat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 1, 2018)

OK one question why was beta banned f of here


----------



## Avito (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Avito (Apr 1, 2018)

Dude  just told me he was schitcophanic and delusional 
Well it's good for him to be self aware

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 1, 2018)

OK done waffy


----------



## Magic (Apr 1, 2018)

Avito said:


> Dude  just told me he was schitcophanic and delusional
> Well it's good for him to be self aware


was
past tense,

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Apr 1, 2018)

Well, I tried to do an April Fools thing....


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 1, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Well, I tried to do an April Fools thing....



good hustle


----------



## Aries (Apr 1, 2018)

The Platman Who Trolls is now canon it seems

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 1, 2018)

MAD said:


> good hustle



The ultimate low key insult


----------



## Aries (Apr 1, 2018)

Platinum the Raiden to my Shao Kahn. With WPK and DDL as his Liu Kang and Kung Lao. Which makes Pou the Scorpion of this section with her never ending spite

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Santí (Apr 1, 2018)

Easter Wolf said:


> Someone poke @Santi and give him some weed the big avy calls for him



Explain.



Avito said:


> OK one question why was beta banned f of here



Stalking, harassment, social ineptitude, and a variety of mental health concerns.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Santí (Apr 1, 2018)

>Egg Hunt

God dammit


----------



## Aries (Apr 1, 2018)

When new smash bros comes out for switch ill finish what i started and end santis ganondorf along with Platinums FE character and Vastos lil mac. Then ill get Zero to finish the rest

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 1, 2018)

Aries said:


> When new smash bros comes out for switch ill finish what i started and end santis ganondorf along with Platinums FE character and Vastos lil mac. Then ill get Zero to finish the rest



You think it's a port with a couple new characters or a new game?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 1, 2018)

where is


----------



## Ashi (Apr 1, 2018)

Santi said:


> Stalking, harassment, social ineptitude, and a variety of mental health concerns.



Then how did get away with your OM NOM NOM OwO on all the female's VM's???


----------



## Aries (Apr 1, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You think it's a port with a couple new characters or a new game?


I feel its a new game, last smash was in 2014. Based on other smash cycles plenty of time to have developed a new game. I read somewhere sakurai doesnt like doing ports aswell. They could reuse some stuff but feel its going to be a new game all together

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 1, 2018)

*G*uy
*I*n
*R*eal
*L*ife

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 1, 2018)

CR u should have made a game based on the heart


i felt like it would be unironically GOAT


----------



## Santí (Apr 1, 2018)

Ashi said:


> Then how did get away with your OM NOM NOM OwO on all the female's VM's???



It’s all consensual because I’m a sexy and charismatic beast.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (Apr 1, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You think it's a port with a couple new characters or a new game?



Definitely a new game. The Smash logo is entirely unique and different from Sm4sh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 1, 2018)

MAD said:


> CR u should have made a game based on the heart
> 
> 
> i felt like it would be unironically GOAT



Only old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) such as ourselves would appreciate such a Wormodragon Tale Epic.  

You are giving me a idea though,


----------



## Magic (Apr 1, 2018)

Saw ready player 1.... imax 3d. Ah really good. Sucks if u aren't any kind of geek.... lots of pop culture shit.


----------



## Santí (Apr 1, 2018)

Aries said:


> Only old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) such as ourselves would appreciate such a Wormodragon Tale Epic.
> 
> You are giving me a idea though,



Make it invite only with all the oldfags


----------



## Magic (Apr 1, 2018)

Great character designs for the original characters.


----------



## Magic (Apr 1, 2018)

We should use that vr type of story for clash of hosts/ favorites amalgam games o.o . Same could work with an Mmorpg theme mafia.  same stuff different flavor.


----------



## Magic (Apr 1, 2018)

Really tired of angels and gods...


----------



## Magic (Apr 1, 2018)

@Aries Lawlz good april fools

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 1, 2018)

I still haven't seen homecooming.


----------



## Magic (Apr 1, 2018)

wish there was more good girl rock bands


----------



## Magic (Apr 1, 2018)

Aries said:


> *G*uy
> *I*n
> *R*eal
> *L*ife


I need a girl with a short skirt and a looooooooooong 




jacket


----------



## Platinum (Apr 1, 2018)

RemChu said:


> We should use that vr type of story for clash of hosts/ favorites amalgam games o.o . Same could work with an Mmorpg theme mafia.  same stuff different flavor.



Sword HEART Online

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 1, 2018)

Aries said:


> When new smash bros comes out for switch ill finish what i started and end santis ganondorf along with Platinums FE character and Vastos lil mac. Then ill get Zero to finish the rest



 I have not played since I played with ya...my little mac is rusty and I do not think I can be cheap with Zelda anymore.


----------



## Aries (Apr 1, 2018)

Long Ago a man named Master Xehomestuck was once a Hostblade Wielder. A host with the power to enter any fictional world. He became jaded with the mafia community with their laws and orders. The Mafia community was ego driven but it was fair to all who joined the games. Xehomestuck felt these positive feelings and emotions of Hope, Love, Ego would lead the mafia community from ever reaching its full potiential.

To balance the Mafia Community Xehomestuck began his crusade to unlock the legendary Perma Custom Username. A prize only unlocked after winning x games. This custom username caused a war between players. Love for fair play turned to Rage at your fellow player for towning. The Ego to be the best was replaced with Apathy from those who realized they could never achieve such a prize. All was left was a glimmer of Hope. Hope slowly started to fade when Hosts became corrupted by Xehomestucks influence. Soon Hosts began trolling their players... XeHomestuck knew he could not keep the community divided forever so he devised a plan to keep his work going even after he left. Disguising himself as Sphyer he seduced a young and Naive Azn whos anger, shitposting was growing. Merging with her he transformed into 2 beings that would haunt the mafia community for years to come...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 1, 2018)

Superman said:


> I have not played since I played with ya...my little mac is rusty and I do not think I can be cheap with Zelda anymore.



We had some legendary battles, Zelda was pretty annoying to deal with but atleast it wasnt like dealing with Ness PK Fire spam. Lil mac got nerfed so bad, i remember how OP he was then by the end of it i remember facing you and just dodging as you fell to your death trying to use one of his specials on me


----------



## Avito (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Apr 2, 2018)

I love this band.
found it today
King Gizzard and The Lizard Wizard


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2018)

Well, since I didn't actually get to do it, i'll just say what my idea for Favs 7 turbo was.

1. Make up a bunch of broken roles.
2. Night 1, ascend 4 people at random to Turbo-Mega-Ultra-Archangels... then forgot to process the majority of actions.
3. Revive all people who died night 1, then announce a bomb that was going to go off if they couldn't find person x.
4. Bomb goes off anyways no matter what.
5. Give everyone new roles... process only two people's actions.
6. Fuck off and stop hosting the game entirely without telling anyone; game ends when people realize that was the joke and just shitpost until the thread goes away until next year.

Maybe 2019 will be the year of favs 7 .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Apr 2, 2018)

Found a weird small bite shape rash near the side of my neck....

Wtf.

Argh.

What the fuck did I come in contact with?


----------



## Magic (Apr 2, 2018)

Watching _Ingrid goes West_, dude's gf mentions about hoping they brought cards and then he goes "I wanna play mafia again"

!

Director has good taste.


----------



## Magic (Apr 2, 2018)

I adore Aubrey Plaza.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 2, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I adore Aubrey Plaza.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 2, 2018)

This movie is female finalbeta, minus killing stuff


----------



## Magic (Apr 2, 2018)

Her acting when acting anxious is perfect.

Muh heart.


----------



## Didi (Apr 2, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Well, since I didn't actually get to do it, i'll just say what my idea for Favs 7 turbo was.
> 
> 1. Make up a bunch of broken roles.
> 2. Night 1, ascend 4 people at random to Turbo-Mega-Ultra-Archangels... then forgot to process the majority of actions.
> ...




I expected literally all of this when you were cosplaying Aries

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 2, 2018)

"I am batman, batman don't do shit like this, I arrest them take them to arkham asylum"

K pretty sure CR wrote this movie. 

,Mentions mafia low key

,batman talk throughout movie.

yup


----------



## Magic (Apr 2, 2018)

Oi, this movie is sad feels. 

Damn.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 2, 2018)

Edit: Eh No idea, seen her in some old 80s video for something. Can't recall what though.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 2, 2018)

So any of you feels like getting pwned?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 2, 2018)

debbie harry was fine

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 2, 2018)

Platinum your mistake was cosplaying as me and HOPEing to troll. One does not hope to troll. One simply does

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Apr 2, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Well, since I didn't actually get to do it, i'll just say what my idea for Favs 7 turbo was.
> 
> 1. Make up a bunch of broken roles.
> 2. Night 1, ascend 4 people at random to Turbo-Mega-Ultra-Archangels... then forgot to process the majority of actions.
> ...


@Easter Wolf  We totally would become the archangels again.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 2, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> @Easter Wolf  We totally would become the archangels again.


And then wait two weeks for a role


----------



## nfcnorth (Apr 2, 2018)

Easter Wolf said:


> And then wait two weeks for a role


But two weeks might be too soon though


----------



## Aries (Apr 2, 2018)

Time for FAVIIORITES Kai Mafia

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 2, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> How many did you find? after i got the eight, i stopped looking lol


Y'all find all the eggs? 


RemChu said:


> Found a weird small bite shape rash near the side of my neck....
> 
> Wtf.
> 
> ...


You're being haunted by a demon. RIP


RemChu said:


> I adore Aubrey Plaza.





Dr. White said:


>


Have you The To-Do List?


----------



## Avito (Apr 2, 2018)

so how is work going suba ?


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 2, 2018)

Avito said:


> so how is work going suba ?


Same old, same old
Earlier, there was an offender standing outside my office staring at me 
She's the janitor on my floor and was waiting for her partner but it was still weird/funny

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 2, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Same old, same old
> Earlier, there was an offender standing outside my office staring at me
> She's the janitor on my floor and was waiting for her partner but it was still weird/funny


You have exciting job tbh 
Unlike most of us who are stuck in office


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 2, 2018)

Avito said:


> You have exciting job tbh
> Unlike most of us who are stuck in office


Oh it's just like an office job, except we know who all the dead asses are around this office


----------



## Avito (Apr 2, 2018)

Hey I just remembered there was a dude called @SinRaven where is he now a day haven't seen him for a wile now


----------



## Avito (Apr 2, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Oh it's just like an office job, except we know who all the dead asses are around this office


Are you a jailor/guard or are you in admin services


----------



## Aries (Apr 2, 2018)

After Clash of the Hosts

???: I am Platman...you think you're the only Host in NF Forum? Mr. Platinum You have become part of a Clash of Hosts. You just dont know it yet...

Platinum: Who the heck are you?

Iwandesu: Iwandesu the host of Clash of the Hosts 2. Im here to speak to you about the MafiAvengers Initiative....

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 2, 2018)

Avito said:


> Are you a jailor/guard or are you in admin services


I'm on the admin side

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 2, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I'm on the admin side


Ohh so less adventure and more paper work that sucks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 2, 2018)

well she's the prison psychologist which would be classified as being on the administrative side 

but im sure she has some pretty interesting stories from the inmates she's worked with

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 2, 2018)

Well, everyone stopped mentally developing around middle school (12-14 years old for those outside the US)
Lottttttttttttts of history of abuse, neglect, rape, etc (a lot of parents that SHOULD have been in jail, but weren't)
The vast majority are just people in a really low spot in their life who did something bad and just want to move on

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 2, 2018)

So I'm making my HP game and I start reading Cursed Child to see if there's any material worth using.

Is it just me or Cursed Child sucks?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 2, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Well, everyone stopped mentally developing around middle school (12-14 years old for those outside the US)
> Lottttttttttttts of history of abuse, neglect, rape, etc (a lot of parents that SHOULD have been in jail, but weren't)
> The vast majority are just people in a really low spot in their life who did something bad and just want to move on



not as many career criminals in women yea
less sociopaths
its scary when u find a real one



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So I'm making my HP game and I start reading Cursed Child to see if there's any material worth using.
> 
> Is it just me or Cursed Child sucks?



u dont fuckin say


----------



## Chaos (Apr 2, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So I'm making my HP game and I start reading Cursed Child to see if there's any material worth using.
> 
> Is it just me or Cursed Child sucks?



All downhill after part 4, in my opinion.


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 2, 2018)

MAD said:


> not as many career criminals in women yea
> less sociopaths
> its scary when u find a real one


True
Those are on the men's side


----------



## Magic (Apr 2, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> You're being haunted by a demon. RIP



bacteria rip, third world level environment too strong.


----------



## Didi (Apr 2, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So I'm making my HP game and I start reading Cursed Child to see if there's any material worth using.
> 
> Is it just me or Cursed Child sucks?




lmao
I vowed never to read that crap after someone warned me how bad it was and then afterwards I found some of the synopsis shit and just dove in to find out everything and well

yikes

legit just really bad fanfiction

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 2, 2018)

Didi said:


> lmao
> I vowed never to read that crap after someone warned me how bad it was and then afterwards I found some of the synopsis shit and just dove in to find out everything and well
> 
> yikes
> ...



"legit just really bad fanfiction"

LOL my friend picked it up the night of the release and read it very quickly and said that exact quote. word for word

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 2, 2018)

Then she tried to summarize it for me, and I was like

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 2, 2018)

Like I'm trying to like it.

But the 2 least likeable characters are... Harry and the MC


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 2, 2018)

HP game is coming out great tho.

But I will probably show it someone before hosting because I'm legit scared of imbalance.


----------



## nfcnorth (Apr 2, 2018)

Let's all just pretend the cursed child never happened.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 2, 2018)

Are they making that a movie?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 2, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Are they making that a movie?



grandma i found a pic of you


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 3, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So I'm making my HP game and I start reading Cursed Child to see if there's any material worth using.
> 
> Is it just me or Cursed Child sucks?



I was one of those people that avoided hearing everything about it to judge for myself...I should have known how bad it was going to be when Rowling was not a part of it.



Chaos said:


> All downhill after part 4, in my opinion.



I disagree, but do think it did not have as much of that wonder and magic from the 1st 4 books.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Like I'm trying to like it.
> 
> But the 2 least likeable characters are... Harry and the MC



Yup


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 3, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Are they making that a movie?


After the next 10 movies of Fantastic Beasts they'll do 6 movies of the Cursed Child, then a reboot of the whole franchise

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 3, 2018)

I just want an animated HP show that includes literally everything from the books (hell, it can add even more comfy slice of life (which was sorely missing from the films) if they want, Hogwarts is prime comfy setting)
full season for each book minimum

it being animated means they're not restricted by aging actors anymore

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 3, 2018)

I loved the last 3 books of HP lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 3, 2018)

Didi said:


> I just want an animated HP show that includes literally everything from the books (hell, it can add even more comfy slice of life (which was sorely missing from the films) if they want, Hogwarts is prime comfy setting)
> full season for each book minimum
> 
> it being animated means they're not restricted by aging actors anymore


That every otaku's dream but that's probably not gonna happen


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 3, 2018)

Easter Wolf said:


> After the next 10 movies of Fantastic Beasts they'll do 6 movies of the Cursed Child, then a reboot of the whole franchise


YYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 3, 2018)

u nibbas and ur nightposts 

intentional nightposting in sockpuppet game is automodkill

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 3, 2018)

@ the person repping me asking when the game starts

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 3, 2018)

Didi said:


> I just want an animated HP show that includes literally everything from the books (hell, it can add even more comfy slice of life (which was sorely missing from the films) if they want, Hogwarts is prime comfy setting)
> full season for each book minimum
> 
> it being animated means they're not restricted by aging actors anymore


The movies did a great job because all the kids just aged naturally

The bigger problem for an animated show would be the voice actors, if they're not good, that'd be a huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge turn off.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 3, 2018)

MAD said:


> @ the person repping me asking when the game starts



> expecting people to read

Come on now, what are you ?
New here ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 3, 2018)

MAD said:


> @ the person repping me asking when the game starts


Hey wat r teh rulz?
I no reed so gud


----------



## nfcnorth (Apr 3, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > expecting people to read
> 
> Come on now, what are you ?
> New here ?


Especially the OP why would people need to read the OP?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 3, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> Especially the OP why would people need to read the OP?



Reading the OP is overrated, mang.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 3, 2018)

I hate you all


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 3, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> I hate you all



I'm sure the feeling is mutual.


----------



## Viole (Apr 3, 2018)

2 weeks
5 players to sign up

kys all of you


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 3, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> 2 weeks
> 5 players to sign up
> 
> kys all of you



Advertise more, instead of crying us a river.


----------



## Viole (Apr 3, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Advertise more, instead of crying us a river.


"advertising mafia in a mafia section"


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 3, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> "advertising mafia in a mafia section"



Then don't.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 3, 2018)

I've hosted 10+ games in this section and only failed to get sign ups once.

learn2advertize


----------



## Viole (Apr 3, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Then don't.


or just sign up u lil shit


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 3, 2018)

Tag players, post here about it, ask them in other game threads, call people from your own site. Hype generates hype, when people hear your game is the next big one, they will come.

What doesn't work is sitting on your ass complaining people don't spontaneously give a shit.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 3, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> or just sign up u lil shit



You lack conversation skills. 
Honey over vinegar.


----------



## Viole (Apr 3, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You lack conversation skills.
> Honey over vinegar.


last 20 times Honey exactly didnt work with you waffles and you know it


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 3, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> last 20 times Honey exactly didnt work with you waffles and you know it



You mean when you didn't take no for an answer ?
Cause that ain't honey.


----------



## Viole (Apr 3, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You mean when you didn't take no for an answer ?
> Cause that ain't honey.


yea but whats the point of honey then


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 3, 2018)

it also helps when 
you know
you stay playing mafia games on the forum ur advertising for
if u just log on to be like
"come play on MY forum"
without remaining a somewhat regular participant of games HERE
ppl here are just gonna disregard you tbh

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 3, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> yea but whats the point of honey then



Remember how that went ?
Thanks to you not taking no for an answer WAD is policy lynching me again. 

So fuck your honey.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 3, 2018)

which reminds me i havent seen thingyman in quite some time


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 3, 2018)

MAD said:


> which reminds me i havent seen thingyman in quite some time



He only shows up for that championship thing, doesn't he ?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 3, 2018)

The Thingyman thing is a multi-forum one tho.

He doesn't need a whole bunch of people signing up. He needs one.


----------



## Viole (Apr 3, 2018)

MAD said:


> it also helps when
> you know
> you stay playing mafia games on the forum ur advertising for
> if u just log on to be like
> ...


oye I havent adverted here for like months now 


I would play but its so much spamfest literally everygame

and my workhours cant let me arse throught it anymore

thats why I wnated to host since its easier


----------



## Viole (Apr 3, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I don't play there afaik


meant the people who play on MM mostly are here anyway
(bar hellsing people cuz well hellsing.. )




anyway sign up hoes
8/20~ done 

@MAD you are included


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 3, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> He only shows up for that championship thing, doesn't he ?



how long has it been

my sense of time is pretty bad these days :skull:



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The Thingyman thing is a multi-forum one tho.
> 
> He doesn't need a whole bunch of people signing up. He needs one.



WHO WILL BE THE CHAMPION


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 3, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> or just sign up u lil shit


----------



## Viole (Apr 3, 2018)

MAD said:


> how long has it been
> 
> my sense of time is pretty bad these days :skull:
> 
> ...


Rion mode on


Only I deserve it, Your circle jerk cant see my awesome skills.

Rion Mode off


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 3, 2018)

There isn't a perfect recipe but from what I've noticed

You need to care more about it than anyone else. Show you care.

And constantly pester people about it.

Inviting players one by one works better than mass tags too. People like you to tell them you want to see THEM in your game. Of course doing it en masse defeats the point, but if every 1 or 2 days you come here and invite one guy to your game, it will help.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 3, 2018)

MAD said:


> how long has it been
> 
> my sense of time is pretty bad these days :skull:



He started posting here last year halfway through April, so, if that is an indicator, he'll show up in the next few weeks.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 3, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles, you can post the answers to that first riddle here.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 3, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Mr. Waffles, you can post the answers to that first riddle here.



Are you saying you still haven't figured that one out ?
Seriously ?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 3, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Are you saying you still haven't figured that one out ?
> Seriously ?



I haven't looked at it.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 3, 2018)

*And God said, let there be hints: and there was a hint.
On the first day a great struggle for supremacy occured 
On the second day the tinfoil sold out
On the third day carebears cared and ragers raged 
On the fourth day grief rained down on all
On the fifth day everything ended 
On the sixth day the waiting began 
On the seventh day insanity bred and the waiting persisted
Truly the creation of a mad world. *


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 3, 2018)

1. white supremacy cafe
2. i would say tinfoil suggesting emote but no
3. something kitsune something
4. ?
5. ?
6. ?
7. ?
8. something wad jihad


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 3, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I haven't looked at it.



_Riiiiiiiiiiiiiight....
_
I get that some people might not get it, but you, of all people, should lol.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 3, 2018)

lol Mider got banned


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 3, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I get that some people might not get it, but you, of all people, should


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 3, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> lol Mider got banned



Took long enough.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 3, 2018)

what did the banana do other than acquire all our data


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 3, 2018)

oh wait i guess he's kind of a lowkey cafe troll from what i remember
is it that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 3, 2018)

MAD said:


> oh wait i guess he's kind of a lowkey cafe troll from what i remember
> is it that



He posted a 'lewd' gif (I say this very sarcastically) of a cat humping a man's face


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 3, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> He posted a 'lewd' gif (I say this very sarcastically) of a cat humping a man's face



m8

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 3, 2018)

@White Wolf the first episode is out


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 3, 2018)

MAD said:


> oh wait i guess he's kind of a lowkey cafe troll from what i remember
> is it that



Not sure if that's what banned him since trolls don't get banned in the Cafe.

Then again he's kind of an asshole normally. He probably insulted someone a little too much.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 3, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> He posted a 'lewd' gif (I say this very sarcastically) of a cat humping a man's face



Yeah.. I agree with this lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 3, 2018)

Avito said:


> @White Wolf the first episode is out


*refreshes my animu site*


 


see ya in 20mins

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 3, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Not sure if that's what banned him since trolls don't get banned in the Cafe.
> 
> Then again he's kind of an asshole normally. He probably insulted someone a little too much.



Chie gets unbanned next week


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 3, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> *refreshes my animu site*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which show


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 3, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Which show


Tokyo Ghoul: Re animu

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 3, 2018)

Didn't even notice Chie was banned


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 3, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Didn't even notice Chie was banned



doesnt that prove the point that he's not exactly the greatest chaos factor in the cafe then

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 3, 2018)

a cat humping a man's face 
i dont think thats offensive enough to get banned


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 3, 2018)

Avito said:


> a cat humping a man's face
> i dont think thats offensive enough to get banned



Considering the shit you PM me on a daily basis yet you are still unbanned, I agree

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 3, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Considering the shit you PM me on a daily basis yet you are still unbanned, I agree


You can report PMs too, mind you.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 3, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Considering the shit you PM me on a daily basis yet you are still unbanned, I agree



> PM
> in public


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 3, 2018)

MAD said:


> doesnt that prove the point that he's not exactly the greatest chaos factor in the cafe then



It proves the point that the ignore list is very efficient.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 3, 2018)

@ hosts 


Do you want mod-imposed strictness on night posting? 

Deleting posts and the likes. No one (except one) has reported any of it recently, but others seem to have plenty of problems with it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 3, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> @ hosts
> 
> 
> Do you want mod-imposed strictness on night posting?
> ...



It would be cool but personally I dont mind if its just a reaction post.

Others may disagree tho.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 3, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It would be cool but personally I dont mind if its just a reaction post.
> 
> Others may disagree tho.


I think most are fine with a reaction post or two, but more 'oh hey 6 hours later I'mma post some shit' kind of posts. 

*like clash of hosts game thread, as an example*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 3, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> @ hosts
> 
> 
> Do you want mod-imposed strictness on night posting?
> ...



imo even reaction posts is too fucking carebear and lax but some hosts wanna allow it

but imo anything after 10 minutes should not be allowed ever 

just use the fucking ratings system people


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 3, 2018)

MAD said:


> imo even reaction posts is too fucking carebear and lax but some hosts wanna allow it
> 
> but imo anything after 10 minutes should not be allowed ever
> 
> just use the fucking ratings system people



Not a host, but this.

Have an agree.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 3, 2018)

plus EVERYONE knows that rating ‘winner’ on your scummate being lynched is the most big brain play

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 3, 2018)

@White Wolf how was the first episode I haven't watched it yet but herd it was shit from few people on OJ


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 3, 2018)

Avito said:


> @White Wolf how was the first episode I haven't watched it yet but herd it was shit from few people on OJ


Had to pause it to deal with some stuff, but they literally rushed it 3 mins in (that's counting the OP song too) so like  maybe this shit's cursed.


Will let you know when it ends.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 3, 2018)

@Avito 

eh, very eh 
when a company rushes the first fucking episode then I'm not optimistic about the rest of the series. 

It'll only be worth it to see the main fight sequences... maybe  disappointing.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 3, 2018)

Eh I like NF culture and reaction posts are not that bad.

But this thing in CotH is pure cancer.


----------



## Aries (Apr 3, 2018)

You guys are doing it wrong. Instead of the Hosts hating the players in their games for the questionable decisions you should have the players hate you for your questionable hosting decisions

Reactions: Neutral 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Didn't even notice Chie was banned


I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I watched C-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhäuser Gate. All those moments will be lost in time, like tears in rain. Time to die.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 3, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I watched C-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhäuser Gate. All those moments will be lost in time, like tears in rain. Time to die.



I liked your argument with Oreo.


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I liked your argument with Oreo.


Like pretty sure he is just worried FBI will search his PC and find kiddie pron/ anime loli shit? >_>
Yet was ignorant of basic crime shit.
Entire exercise was like talking to a wall.

One of my posts was edited for saying he has a tiny brain.....


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2018)

dis band
i love ~u~


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 3, 2018)

LOL calling people tiny brain or low IQ is my favorite go to insult lately

well done rem


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 3, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Like pretty sure he is just worried FBI will search his PC and find kiddie pron/ anime loli shit? >_>
> Yet was ignorant of basic crime shit.
> Entire exercise was like talking to a wall.
> 
> One of my posts was edited for saying he has a tiny brain.....



Yeah, you were having a fact-based discussion, and he was trying to do a normative discussion... but... the laws are already in place, and he can't accept that? 

bacon edits my insult posts all the time.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Didi (Apr 3, 2018)

MAD said:


> LOL calling people tiny brain or low IQ is my favorite go to insult lately
> 
> well done rem




have a nice reaction image then

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 3, 2018)

Didi said:


> have a nice reaction image then



beautiful 

that entire image should be uploaded as an emote here

:mafia

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 3, 2018)

MAD said:


> beautiful
> 
> that entire image should be uploaded as an emote here
> 
> :mafia


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2018)

MAD said:


> LOL calling people tiny brain or low IQ is my favorite go to insult lately
> 
> well done rem



He was acting like freedom of speech is a blanket protection from being investigated which is bs.
and knowing his persona from years on here.

Probably a low key "oh shit i post support for loli doujin shit, could i be investigated for that? Of course not, free speech protections"

but  I'm not even sure he is aware that is his main concern. <_<

but iono half the people in the cafe, wear masks, but then drop it at a moments notice and say the most absurd anti whatever shit.

Crazy place.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2018)

Well tame compared to other places? but still. Too much hate filled people.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 3, 2018)

cafe is autism
as long as ppl admit they’re somewhere on the spectrum if they enter the fray 
i have no qualms 
but everyone likes to think they’re intellectually enlightened 

pfffft

:mafia

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 3, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Well tame compared to other places? but still. Too much hate filled people.



The café has become a sad place.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 3, 2018)

support normality




be like Tim

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2018)

Thing that always irked me is the strong dislike of woman. How do people become like that? 

Like I never went anywhere where dudes were like "fuck women they are there just to use us" then everyone nods in agreement. 

Fixation on race.

What happened to treating people like your equal, a potential new friend, give respect, get it back. They act like all people from a "race" are all the same, like simplistic shit. When what really matters is education really. Uneducated people are kind of unpleasant to be around, but you could tolerate even that. Like people don't have to be perfect let's not bs. 

>_>

Right vs Left shit. Adherence to it like a rallying war cry. The dumbest people feed into it. As if there is some battle to be won. 
Just chill the fuck out.


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2018)

*gets down from soap box*


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2018)

MAD said:


> cafe is autism
> *as long as ppl admit they’re somewhere on the spectrum if they enter the fray*
> i have no qualms
> but everyone likes to think they’re intellectually enlightened
> ...


Yeah, I felt stupid for beating on an idiot.
I would have not have done that irl. Though I like to argue.


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 3, 2018)

RemChu said:


> He was acting like freedom of speech is a blanket protection from being investigated which is bs.
> and knowing his persona from years on here.
> 
> Probably a low key "oh shit i post support for loli doujin shit, could i be investigated for that? Of course not, free speech protections"
> ...


I think he forgot about the Patriot Act and Cambridge Analytica

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2018)

Ahhhh I agree that keyblade role is kinda on the OP side. A lot of support and protection stuff.


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2018)

What a game, comebacks!


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2018)

Pablo Escobar movie!


----------



## Aries (Apr 4, 2018)

Want to do a sockpuppet comic/super hero theme mafia game


----------



## Viole (Apr 4, 2018)

* Want to post signups for it and then nevrr start

Silly aries

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 4, 2018)

Aries said:


> Want to do a sockpuppet comic/super hero theme mafia game


I have a setup ready for marvel defenders but I made that for OJ


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2018)

Looks good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 4, 2018)

I used to watch that show and had a huge crush on lana

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2018)

Avito said:


> I used to watch that show and had a huge crush on lana


she's jamican mixed with asian, hella hawt.
apparently hella dumb for joining this pyramid scheme cult shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 4, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Looks good.



yeah, people have been raving about this and talking about horror having a new revival with this and get out


----------



## Viole (Apr 4, 2018)

Rem will u sign up without a beating or with a beating


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2018)

He who shall not be named is in the game?

Nah, I'm good.


----------



## Viole (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Apr 4, 2018)

Kids here these days

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 4, 2018)

Is Aries doing any of the games he has posted sign ups for?  I am in a mood for getting trolled with no mercy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 4, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Though I like to argue.



No you don't.


----------



## Viole (Apr 4, 2018)

Superman said:


> No you don't.


Vasto


----------



## Avito (Apr 4, 2018)

i love how this ningen is doing everything to recruit people for his game

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 4, 2018)

Console Wars I is pretty much done. I just need to recruit players

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 4, 2018)

Aries said:


> Console Wars I is pretty much done. I just need to recruit players


tem troll needs you get to work


----------



## Catamount (Apr 4, 2018)

Aries said:


> Console Wars I is pretty much done. I just need to recruit players


update the player list lmao
I'll sign in for the sake of the numbers in the mob and some blood on the floor


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2018)

Catamount said:


> update the player list lmao
> I'll sign in for the sake of the numbers in the mob and some blood on the floor



then ill sign up too
theres a blood debt to be paid

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 4, 2018)

Player list updated


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 4, 2018)

Why do I get negs for logical, valid arguments but not reps for the same thing? 
Butthurt mfers be butthurt


----------



## Baba (Apr 4, 2018)

Do I need to put my Jesterpocalypse game in the calendar to host it or can I start anytime I want?


----------



## Viole (Apr 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> Do I need to put my Jesterpocalypse game in the calendar to host it or can I start anytime I want?


U should put it in the recycling heap


----------



## Baba (Apr 4, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> U should put it in the recycling heap


The what


----------



## Viole (Apr 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> The what


Actually make it Landfill


----------



## Baba (Apr 4, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 4, 2018)

You leave Baba's game alone!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 4, 2018)

Sure u can have his game

I can have him

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 4, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> I can have him


You can have Mojit that's like two peas in a pod.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 4, 2018)

I don't really play games, unless they're turbo
I'm just not on enough to be able to sign up


----------



## Aries (Apr 4, 2018)

Start off with a CR game. Those who start off with those games become spiritually enlightened

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Catamount (Apr 4, 2018)

MAD said:


> theres a blood debt to be paid


Please proceed and let me know if you are unable to cope yourself and require my assistance.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 4, 2018)

Aries said:


> Start off with a CR game. Those who start off with those games become spiritually enlightened


<======= exibit A

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 4, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You can have Mojit that's like two peas in a pod.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 4, 2018)

Aries said:


> Start off with a CR game. Those who start off with those games become spiritually enlightened


WHat's a CR game?


----------



## Baba (Apr 4, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> WHat's a CR game?


Chaos Reaper, Aries's previous UN or so I was told when I asked the same question

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 4, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> WHat's a CR game?


clinically retarded games

great for parties while you are being drunk

not so much when you are sober  @Aries

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Apr 4, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> WHat's a CR game?





Viole1369 said:


> clinically retarded games


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> WHat's a CR game?



i laugh so hard that ive seen people ask this question for like 7 years now and every single time a year later they are the ones advising caution to the fresh blood new faces about the perils of Aries

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 4, 2018)

MAD said:


> i laugh so hard that ive seen people ask this question for like 7 years now and every single time a year later they are the ones advising caution to the fresh blood new faces about the perils of Aries


I mean, I don't know


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 4, 2018)

MAD said:


> i laugh so hard that ive seen people ask this question for like 7 years now and every single time a year later they are the ones advising caution to the fresh blood new faces about the perils of Aries



Have an agree.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Have an agree.



ik ben meneer vrouwen


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> ik ben meneer vrouwen



What ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What ?



je moet je voorbereiden. ik zal het nederlands corrumperen met die onzin


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> je moet je voorbereiden. ik zal het nederlands corrumperen met die onzin



I'm used to Stelios, so gg.

Also,

> corrumperen

Should have just used "verneuken".

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm used to Stelios, so gg.
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...



dank je voor het nieuw woord.


----------



## Avito (Apr 4, 2018)

Talk in English Zatch 
We don't speak ningen


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> dank je voor het nieuw woord.



It's a word you most likely won't learn from any program lol.

Also,

> nieuw

nieuwe*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> dank je voor het nieuw woord.


 I somehow understood what you said here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 4, 2018)

Avito said:


> Talk in English Zatch
> We don't speak ningen



He's speaking Dutch, not Indian.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> I somehow understood what you said here



That's because the English version of that sentence is almost identical.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It's a word you most likely won't learn from any program lol.
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...



waarom? ik las een zin: "ik leer elke dag een nieuw woord." is dat onjuist?


----------



## Baba (Apr 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That's because the English version of that sentence is almost identical.


waar

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That's because the English version of that sentence is almost identical.


'Thank you for the new word'?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> waarom? ik las een zin: "ik leer elke dag een nieuw woord." is dat onjuist?



Sometimes it's "nieuw", sometimes it's "nieuwe".
Same word, but which one you use depends on stuff.
Don't ask me what stuff though, cause fuck if I can remember.
I'm just going by habit.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 4, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> 'Thank you for the new word'?



Yes.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 4, 2018)

if all of Dutch is cheap American maybe I should learn it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 4, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> if all of Dutch is cheap American maybe I should learn it



> American


----------



## Avito (Apr 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> He's speaking Dutch, not Indian.


Dude Indian isn't even a language get your fact straight


----------



## Baba (Apr 4, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> if all of Dutch is cheap American maybe I should learn it


waar


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 4, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> if all of Dutch is cheap American maybe I should learn it



pick up german, then it'll be easier to learn


----------



## Avito (Apr 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> dank je voor het nieuw woord.


Wow I can understand this sentence coin

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> pick up german, then it'll be easier to learn


I tried to pick up Broki and it didn't work

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 4, 2018)

Avito said:


> Dude Indian isn't even a language get your fact straight







Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> pick up german, then it'll be easier to learn



Strangely enough, I suck at German.

Go me.


----------



## Baba (Apr 4, 2018)

French was easy


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> waar





White Wolf said:


> if all of Dutch is cheap American maybe I should learn it



translate

In datzelfde jaar verscheen ook het eerste deel van _De Bijbel voor ongelovigen_. In deze reeks vertelt Kuijer de verhalen uit de Bijbel op geheel eigen wijze na, omdat ze tot de oerverhalen van de mensheid behoren. Hij hoopt hiermee zijn fascinatie voor deze verhalen over te brengen op mensen die de Bijbel als literatuur willen lezen. In 2015 verscheen het vierde deel en in totaal zijn er ruim 45.000 exemplaren verkocht.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> translate
> 
> In datzelfde jaar verscheen ook het eerste deel van _De Bijbel voor ongelovigen_. In deze reeks vertelt Kuijer de verhalen uit de Bijbel op geheel eigen wijze na, omdat ze tot de oerverhalen van de mensheid behoren. Hij hoopt hiermee zijn fascinatie voor deze verhalen over te brengen op mensen die de Bijbel als literatuur willen lezen. In 2015 verscheen het vierde deel en in totaal zijn er ruim 45.000 exemplaren verkocht.



In the same year, the first part of The Bible for infidels also appeared. In this series Kuijer tells the stories from the Bible in their own way, because they belong to the primal stories of mankind. He hopes to convey his fascination for these stories to people who want to read the Bible as literature. In 2015 the fourth part was published and in total more than 45,000 copies were sold.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Strangely enough, I suck at German.
> 
> Go me.



That is strange. Have you tried just watching movies with German audio + german closed captioning? and using a german for reading knowledge book? you'd pick it up fast



Baba said:


> French was easy



je ne pense pas que tu peux parler le français, mais on va voir, non?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 4, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> In the same year, the first part of The Bible for infidels also appeared. In this series Kuijer tells the stories from the Bible in their own way, because they belong to the primal stories of mankind. He hopes to convey his fascination for these stories to people who want to read the Bible as literature. In 2015 the fourth part was published and in total more than 45,000 copies were sold.



for infidels 



I think it's bible for unbelievers lol google translate


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> translate
> 
> In datzelfde jaar verscheen ook het eerste deel van _De Bijbel voor ongelovigen_. In deze reeks vertelt Kuijer de verhalen uit de Bijbel op geheel eigen wijze na, omdat ze tot de oerverhalen van de mensheid behoren. Hij hoopt hiermee zijn fascinatie voor deze verhalen over te brengen op mensen die de Bijbel als literatuur willen lezen. In 2015 verscheen het vierde deel en in totaal zijn er ruim 45.000 exemplaren verkocht.



< tries
> fails


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I think it's bible for unbelievers lol google translate


infidel
ˈɪnfɪd(ə)l/
archaic
_noun_
plural noun: *infidels*

a person who has no religion or whose religion is not that of the majority.
"a crusade against infidels and heretics"
synonyms: unbeliever, disbeliever, non-believer, heathen, pagan, idolater, idolatress, heretic, agnostic, atheist, non-theist, nihilist, apostate, freethinker, libertine, dissenter, nonconformist; More


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 4, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> infidel
> ˈɪnfɪd(ə)l/
> archaic
> _noun_
> ...







Mr. Waffles said:


> < tries
> > fails


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> That is strange. Have you tried just watching movies with German audio + german closed captioning? and using a german for reading knowledge book? you'd pick it up fast



I blame Nazis. 



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> for infidels
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's bible for unbelievers lol google translate



I think both kinda work and personally I would have gone with infidels as well. 
Just has a nicer ring to it.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I think both kinda work and personally I would have gone with infidels as well.


See, I'm a Dutch prodigy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 4, 2018)

Dutch, to an american, sounds like English jibberish
Does English, to an Dutch person, sound like Dutch jibberish?


----------



## Baba (Apr 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> In deze reeks vertelt Kuijer de verhalen uit de Bijbel op geheel eigen


In these reeks were tilted Kuijer, the verhalen hit the bible with an over powered gay heel again

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 4, 2018)

Madelief heeft een klein poesje gekregen. Ze houdt het in haar armen, maar het is heel wild.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> hit the bible with an over powered gay heel


religion in a nutshell


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 4, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Dutch, to an american, sounds like English jibberish
> Does English, to an Dutch person, sound like Dutch jibberish?



You'll have to find a Dutch person that doesn't speak English for an accurate answer I think. 
I can read both, so

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> In these reeks were tilted Kuijer, the verhalen hit the bible with an over powered gay heel again



the true dutch prodigy



White Wolf said:


> See, I'm a Dutch prodigy



come join dutch with me you're naturally talented all the dutchness has rubbed off of meneer waffles and now you have inherited his One for All dutch powers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You'll have to find a Dutch person that doesn't speak English for an accurate answer I think.
> I can read both, so



I was warned if I tried to practice speaking Dutch with a Dutch person, he/she would probably switch to English because 

1) he doesn't want to hear you butcher the language
2) it's faster than you struggling 

but i will persist


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> come join dutch with me you're naturally talented all the dutchness has rubbed off of meneer waffles and now you have inherited his One for All dutch powers


I have other things in mind for this year

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 4, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> In the same year, the first part of The Bible for infidels also appeared. In this series Kuijer tells the stories from the Bible in their own way, because they belong to the primal stories of mankind. He hopes to convey his fascination for these stories to people who want to read the Bible as literature. In 2015 the fourth part was published and in total more than 45,000 copies were sold.



Forgot to correct the one mistake you made lol...

> in their own way

in his own way*



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Madelief heeft een klein poesje gekregen. Ze houdt het in haar armen, maar het is heel wild.



Getting a little pussy.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I was warned if I tried to practice speaking Dutch with a Dutch person, he/she would probably switch to English because
> 
> 1) he doesn't want to hear you butcher the language
> 2) it's faster than you struggling
> ...



Well.. I work with a Canadian guy once every 6 weeks and just speak English with him.
Although I do that cause it's like the only time I ever actually get to speak English, so lol.
Couldn't care what language he speaks back in though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 4, 2018)

Now imagine living with a guy that only speaks English


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 4, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Now imagine living with a guy that only speaks English



Should have seen that coming...


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Well.. I work with a Canadian guy once every 6 weeks and just speak English with him.
> Although I do that cause it's like the only time I ever actually get to speak English, so lol.
> Couldn't care what language he speaks back in though.



je bent een goede engel. nu wij zal mij maken een wonderkind


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Should have seen that coming...


As long as you see me coming

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 4, 2018)

should I make this my avatar


----------



## Didi (Apr 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> waarom? ik las een zin: "ik leer elke dag een nieuw woord." is dat onjuist?




een nieuw ding
het nieuwe huis
de nieuwe tafel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> je bent een goede engel. nu wij zal mij maken een wonderkind



For future usage...

> goede

Can be left out in Dutch.
Engel by itself already means good.

> nu wij zal mij maken een wonderkind 

I don't even know where to begin lol.


Jij zal van mij een wonderkind maken.

I think.

Although can't really make you a prodigy lol.
Either you are, or you aren't.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 4, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> As long as you see me coming



Have a lewd. 



Didi said:


> een nieuw ding
> het nieuwe huis
> de nieuwe tafel



Oh right. 
Should have remembered that lol.


----------



## Didi (Apr 4, 2018)

though it would also be een nieuwe tafel
but it would be een nieuw huis

I think for words you can put 'het' in front of, if you instead use 'een', then you don't do the extra e
but for words that require a 'de', you get an extra e regardless of using 'een' or 'de'


I think that's the rule

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 4, 2018)

@Didi @Mr. Waffles

ik dank jullie beiden voor prive les

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 4, 2018)

so

Het nieuwe huis
Een nieuw huis

vs

De nieuwe tafel
Een nieuwe tafel


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 4, 2018)

Didi said:


> though it would also be een nieuwe tafel
> but it would be een nieuw huis
> 
> I think for words you can put 'het' in front of, if you instead use 'een', then you don't do the extra e
> ...



Making shit more complicated than it should.
Way to go languages.


----------



## Aries (Apr 4, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> WHat's a CR game?



A game that will change your life. When you take it you are never the same


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 4, 2018)

qui est-ce que sait le français?


----------



## Didi (Apr 4, 2018)

Aries said:


> A game that will change your life. When you take it you are never the same




I mean, so will rape


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 4, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> qui est-ce que sait le français?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 4, 2018)

I've never read Oyasumi Punpun


----------



## Aries (Apr 4, 2018)

Didi said:


> I mean, so will rape



Less rape more stockholm syndrome

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I've never read Oyasumi Punpun


IT LOOKS fkn weird


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 4, 2018)

I actually got asked by Chrome if I wanted to translate this page when I entered it.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Didi (Apr 4, 2018)

Azeruth said:


> I actually got asked by Chrome if I wanted to translate this page when I entered it.



Had je maar tot het Nederlandse meesterras moeten behoren

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 4, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> Vasto



Die in a ditch you trash....did I sign up for your game I do not remember.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 4, 2018)

[QUOTE = "Didi, post: 58415812, member: 102497"] If only you should belong to the Dutch master race : nice[/ QUOTE]
I 'm getting two different translations.

"You should have belonged to the Dutch master race"
but when I quoted it I got
"If only you should belong to the Dutch master race"


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 4, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> IT LOOKS fkn weird



I heard it's very, very good. The author is strange, tho lol.


----------



## Aries (Apr 4, 2018)

Vasto you should also sign up to my co hosted mafia game


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 4, 2018)

happy bday ruth


----------



## Didi (Apr 4, 2018)

Azeruth said:


> [QUOTE = "Didi, post: 58415812, member: 102497"] If only you should belong to the Dutch master race : nice[/ QUOTE]
> I 'm getting two different translations.
> 
> "You should have belonged to the Dutch master race"
> ...




Should've just belonged to the Dutch master race
is the most correct translation


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 4, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> happy bday ruth


Thank you~


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 4, 2018)

Azeruth said:


> Thank you~


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 4, 2018)

Thank you as well~


According to the Birthday Den or w/e it is also @Alwaysmind's birthday so Happy Birthday to you as well~


----------



## Avito (Apr 4, 2018)

@Superman


----------



## Baba (Apr 4, 2018)

Azeruth said:


> Thank you as well~
> 
> 
> According to the Birthday Den or w/e it is also @Alwaysmind's birthday so Happy Birthday to you as well~


Happy Birthday   Hope you have an amazing day


----------



## Didi (Apr 4, 2018)

Happy birthday Aze

Birthy Hapday @Alwaysmind


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 4, 2018)

Didi said:


> Had je maar tot het Nederlandse meesterras moeten behoren



> meesterras

Kinda redundant in this case, wouldn't you agree ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I heard it's very, very good. The author is strange, tho lol.


The artwork looks like it could be guro lol


----------



## Avito (Apr 4, 2018)

happy birthday @Alwaysmind and @Azeruth


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 4, 2018)

> Zatch rating it informative


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 4, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> The artwork looks like it could be guro lol



I am too pure for ero guro, so I don't know what you're talking about


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > Zatch rating it informative



I like Belgium. they speak french and dutch. that's good. that's good practice.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> Happy Birthday   Hope you have an amazing day





Didi said:


> Happy birthday Aze
> 
> Birthy Hapday @Alwaysmind





Avito said:


> happy birthday @Alwaysmind and @Azeruth



@Mr. Waffles 

Thank you all~

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Baba (Apr 4, 2018)

Last 3 exams left before I'm done with my BBA 

Tomorrow I'll be freeee

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I like Belgium. they speak french and dutch. that's good. that's good practice.




poor german speaking belgians, always getting forgotten

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> Last 3 exams left before I'm done with my BBA
> 
> Tomorrow I'll be freeee


forever?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 4, 2018)

Didi said:


> poor german speaking belgians, always getting forgotten



There's German speaking Belgians ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 4, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> forever?


 

Let me be happy for sometime


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> Last 3 exams left before I'm done with my BBA
> 
> Tomorrow I'll be freeee



GOOD LUUCKKKKKKK



Didi said:


> poor german speaking belgians, always getting forgotten



But they run the European Union!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> Let me be happy for sometime

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> Last 3 exams left before I'm done with my BBA
> 
> Tomorrow I'll be freeee


no after that you will have your job you will never be actually free baba its all hoax we are all slave to this capitalized world


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 4, 2018)

Avito said:


> no after that you will have your job you will never be actually free baba its all hoax we are all slave to this capitalized world



Baba is marrying a rich woman and will be a kept husband.


----------



## Baba (Apr 4, 2018)

Avito said:


> no after that you will have your job you will never be actually free baba its all hoax we are all slave to this capitalized world


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 4, 2018)

Avito said:


> no after that you will have your job you will never be actually free baba its all hoax we are all slave to this capitalized world


Sad but true

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Baba is marrying a rich woman and will be a kept husband.


I'll happily be a house-husband and let my wife work

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Avito (Apr 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Baba is marrying a rich woman and will be a kept husband.


that kind of thing doesn't goes well in india


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> I'll happily be a house-husband and let my wife work


that's what we all strive for

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 4, 2018)

How do you let someone know you're in a relationship and don't want to go out with them, without saying "excuse me, I have a boyfriend"


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 4, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> How do you let someone know you're in a relationship and don't want to go out with them, without saying "excuse me, I have a boyfriend"


'excuse me, I have a girlfriend'

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> How do you let someone know you're in a relationship and don't want to go out with them, without saying "excuse me, I have a boyfriend"



"im taken white wolf lol"

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 4, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> 'excuse me, I have a girlfriend'


You know what I meant!

I have used that and dudes are always like "OOOOOOH LEMME WATCH" 

Like, if I were gay, I wouldn't want a man watching me.  Lesbian means NO BOYS ALLOWED, SIR


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 4, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> You know what I meant!
> 
> I have used that and dudes are always like "OOOOOOH LEMME WATCH"
> 
> Like, if I were gay, I wouldn't want a man watching me.  Lesbian means NO BOYS ALLOWED, SIR



'my daddy owns a shotgun that you're dying to meet if you keep pokin this bear mister'


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 4, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> 'my daddy owns a shotgun that you're dying to meet if you keep pokin this bear mister'


I would say that in a Tennessee accent cuz that's the only southern accent I know.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 4, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I would say that in a Tennessee accent cuz that's the only southern accent I know.


I dunno any other than Texan feels like, but sounds good


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2018)

ok but suba

do you want to be more gentle than that? cuz its sort of a good reason to use that as an excuse

would u otherwise be attracted to this person if you werent faithful?


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 4, 2018)

MAD said:


> ok but suba
> 
> do you want to be more gentle than that? cuz its sort of a good reason to use that as an excuse
> 
> would u otherwise be attracted to this person if you werent faithful?


No
I have a page and dudes will ask me out even after I have posted that I am engaged but they still do it.  I know how to be mean, but when they are doughy weebs who I pity, I like to let them down gently.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 4, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> No
> I have a page and dudes will ask me out even after I have posted that I am engaged but they still do it.  I know how to be mean, but when they are doughy weebs who I pity, I like to let them down gently.


 



MAD said:


> "im taken white wolf lol"


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> No
> I have a page and dudes will ask me out even after I have posted that I am engaged but they still do it.  I know how to be mean, but when they are doughy weebs who I pity, I like to let them down gently.



if you sympathize the doughy weebs tryin to find some fly e-hunnies
tell them that ur flattered but trying to mindlessly mack it with low effort attempts is never gonna yield the results they want, and that they would have a much better prospects in a physical domain like a bar, club, party, etc.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2018)

coincidentally

do you want to roleplay with me being the doughy weeb

but not letting me down gently 

...i like hard truths!

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 4, 2018)

MAD said:


> coincidentally
> 
> do you want to roleplay with me being the doughy weeb
> 
> ...


To you I think I would say...

Get off my page fatass! *BLOCKED*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> To you I think I would say...
> 
> Get off my page fatass! *BLOCKED*



so generic


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 4, 2018)

MAD said:


> so generic


*Away, you three-inch fool! I **am sick when I do look on thee.
*
Is that better?


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 4, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> *Away, you three-inch fool! I **am sick when I do look on thee.
> *
> Is that better?


Now he sounds like Tyrion lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> *Away, you three-inch fool! I **am sick when I do look on thee.
> *
> Is that better?



Better  

And more politically correct!

Hating on fatties is controversial...

Nobody likes a small dick

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 4, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Now he sounds like Tyrion lol


When you want to make someone feel like Tyrion, but not in the good way


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 4, 2018)

MAD said:


> Better
> 
> And more politically correct!
> 
> ...


married to 

I picked it off there, and it might be my go-to


----------



## poutanko (Apr 4, 2018)

Happy birthday @Alwaysmind ~ 
Happy birthday @Azeruth Idk you tho


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 4, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Happy birthday @Alwaysmind ~
> Happy birthday @Azeruth Idk you tho


That's contradictory cos even if you know AM you don't know AM


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 4, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Happy birthday @Alwaysmind ~
> Happy birthday @Azeruth Idk you tho


Thank you~

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Apr 4, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> That's contradictory cos even if you know AM you don't know AM


At least we talked to each other before


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 4, 2018)

@Azeruth go have a safe birthday and don't catch anything from a gift from someone.
@Alwaysmind go fuck on your birthday and do not bring it back uere.



Aries said:


> Vasto you should also sign up to my co hosted mafia game



 Who is Co host and are there any Voids? Yes to the 2nd question is an automatic no. If I do not see no for the 2nd question my answer is an automatic no.



Avito said:


> @Superman



 It feels like you are trying to say something but your think *ass*cent is keeping you from being clear.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 4, 2018)

@poutanko sweetie, join the CR's game

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 4, 2018)

Superman said:


> It feels like you are trying to say something but your think *ass*cent is keeping you from being clear.


nah just wanted to get your attention and remind you that you sir are on my spite list forever


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 4, 2018)

Avito said:


> nah just wanted to get your attention and remind you that you sir are on my spite list forever



 

It seems you have not learned the good graces to learn to slink off and *HOPE *I forget about you. Well congrats....you earned yourself another death.


----------



## Avito (Apr 4, 2018)

Superman said:


> It seems you have not learned the good graces to learn to slink off and *HOPE *I forget about you. Well congrats....you earned yourself another death.


HOPE i have no hope as i m disciple of the greatest troll of all NF the great aries


----------



## Aries (Apr 4, 2018)

Superman said:


> Who is Co host and are there any Voids? Yes to the 2nd question is an automatic no. If I do not see no for the 2nd question my answer is an automatic no.



@novaselinenever is my cohost but i have no prob getting a 2nd co host if the work load is a bit too much. As for Voids the only void is the one that appears in the sequel. The void of space xbox vs playstation


----------



## Aries (Apr 4, 2018)

Team troll is the right team to join. Without troll their is nothing to rage at. Without troll Hope would have nothing to preach about.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 4, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Azeruth go have a safe birthday and don't catch anything from a gift from someone.



Thank you, Vasto~


----------



## Aries (Apr 4, 2018)

Happy Bday @Alwaysmind and @Azeruth


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 4, 2018)

Aries said:


> Happy Bday @Alwaysmind and @Azeruth


Thank you~


----------



## Aries (Apr 4, 2018)

Team Ego cant decide which Ego member to circlejerk, Team Order was so bad Law turned into a Tiger and Team Balance is like a bad fanfic trying to be canon

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Didi (Apr 4, 2018)

Aries said:


> Team Ego cant decide which Ego member to circlejerk,




yes we can
we all jerk ourselves cuz we're the fucking greatest 
get the fuck outta here with your [HASHTAG]#FAKENEWS[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#SAD[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 4, 2018)

Happy birthday @Azeruth and @Alwaysmind ~


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 4, 2018)

Avito said:


> HOPE i have no hope as i m disciple of the greatest troll of all NF the great aries



How sad that you are trolling with over the hill CR Flair. You and @Underworld Broker have been poor trolls so far. But see @poutanko goes at raging. A natural. Spite me mohit and join the rage side...because everyone rages.

And when everyone rages
....no one will be



Aries said:


> @novaselinenever is my cohost but i have no prob getting a 2nd co host if the work load is a bit too much. As for Voids the only void is the one that appears in the sequel. The void of space xbox vs playstation



Fine sign me up for the 1st one...not the 2nd one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 4, 2018)

Superman said:


> How sad that you are trolling with over the hill CR Flair. You and @Underworld Broker have been poor trolls so far. But see @poutanko goes at raging. A natural. Spite me mohit and join the rage side...because everyone rages.
> 
> And when everyone rages
> ....no one will be



I'm subtle when it comes to that


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm subtle when it comes to that



Nobody was talking about you. Go away.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 4, 2018)

Superman said:


> Nobody was talking about you. Go away.


Rude


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 4, 2018)

Superman said:


> Nobody was talking about you. Go away.



Okey, bye ~


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 4, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Rude





Underworld Broker said:


> Okey, bye ~



Wait!


Take Subarashii with you


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 4, 2018)

Superman said:


> Wait!
> 
> 
> Take Subarashii with you


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 4, 2018)

Good.....and with that done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 4, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Happy birthday @Azeruth and @Alwaysmind ~


Thank you~


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 4, 2018)

Thank you, @RemChu ~


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2018)

Superman said:


> Good.....and with that done


Use to love watching this show. Use to watch it w/ my dad too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2018)

Azeruth said:


> Thank you, @RemChu ~


Yeah no problem, doing anything special for today?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2018)

Happy birthday @azertuth

Stay a cute


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2018)

Wtf

@Azeruth


----------



## Aries (Apr 4, 2018)

Didi said:


> yes we can
> we all jerk ourselves cuz we're the fucking greatest
> get the fuck outta here with your [HASHTAG]#FAKENEWS[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#SAD[/HASHTAG]



Team Ego gonna implode from within confirmed. Ego Civil War


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2018)

I am part of team EGO.

I seek ego death.


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2018)

or am I doing it wrong?


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2018)

[HASHTAG]#teamtroll[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 4, 2018)

Happy bday @Azeruth


----------



## nfcnorth (Apr 4, 2018)

Happy birthday @Azeruth and @Alwaysmind


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2018)

I like the sound of his voice ~_~


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 4, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Yeah no problem, doing anything special for today?



Not particularly. I don't really go out much, ended up home alone for most of the day until my grandma stopped by early for dinner. Small family dinner and cake.




MAD said:


> Happy birthday @azertuth
> 
> Stay a cute





MAD said:


> Wtf
> 
> @Azeruth





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Happy bday @Azeruth





nfcnorth said:


> Happy birthday @Azeruth and @Alwaysmind



Thank you all~

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2018)

These guys are too creative.

Great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2018)

great name GREAT NAME

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2018)

MAD said:


> Wtf
> 
> @Azeruth


LEGIOOOOOON!

is season 2 on?


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2018)

All these great indie rock groups out of Australia and New zealand . Aussies are fucking great.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 4, 2018)

RemChu said:


> LEGIOOOOOON!
> 
> is season 2 on?



I have it recorded....but by now it isto lae to watch so....gotta wait till tomorrow


----------



## Baba (Apr 4, 2018)

is Legion good?


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> is Legion good?


Aesthetically pleasing. 

mmmm not much super hero action doe.

I liked it. I liked the writing and camera shots, and lighting for scenes etc.
Show is sorta psychedelic ?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2018)

@Alwaysmind Why you a ghost now?  Happy birthday man.


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2018)

Like not for everyone. 

Unreliable narrator . Since you are told Main character is Schizo and yeah.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2018)

i am
THE CHADOW KING

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2018)

Crazy characters are besto, you can fuck with the audience immensely.


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2018)

Show has Aubrey Plaza too..

and she is moe.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Crazy characters are besto, you can fuck with the audience immensely.



unreliable narrator

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 4, 2018)

Baba said:


> is Legion good?



YES! I think you will enjoy season 1.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 4, 2018)

I let the convo fall, The Heart,
And as it fell you made a game to claim it
It was dark and I was over
Until you gave my role and you saved me

My playstyle, they're strong
But my roles were far too weak
To stand in your host arms
Without falling to the towning feet

But there's a side to me
That I never knew, never knew
All the things you'd say
They were never true, never true
And the fluff games you play
You would always win, always win...

But I set spite into the game
Watched it pour as I touched your face
Well, your role burned while I raged
'Cause I heard it screaming Out your town name,
Your town name

When I play with you
I could stay there
Close my eyes
Vote lynch you here, forever
You and me together nothing gets better

'Cause there's a side to me
That you never knew, never knew
All the things you'd say
They were never true, never true
And the fluff games you play
You would always win, always win...

But I set spite into the game
Watched it pour as I touched your face
Well, your role burned while I raged
'Cause I heard it screaming out your town name,
Your town name

I set spite into the game
And I threw the game into the flames
Well, it felt something died
'Cause I knew that was
The last time, the last time...

Sometimes I wake up by the troll
That hope you caught must be waiting for you
Even now when games over
I can't help myself from looking to spite you!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2018)

ayy lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Baba (Apr 5, 2018)

​

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 5, 2018)

She wants to touch me, Woah she wants to love me Woah she will never leave me Woah... Woah

Dont trust a HO-pe, Never trust a HO-pe, Wont trust a HO-pe cause the the HOpe wont trust me


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2018)

@White Wolf
this guy 

Moe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @White Wolf
> this guy
> 
> Moe


Indeed


----------



## Katou (Apr 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @White Wolf
> this guy
> 
> Moe


Kawaii ~


----------



## Avito (Apr 5, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Kawaii ~


still nothing when compared to you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2018)

Pris is a cutie o.o!?   

I'll fly you out to San Francisco, you can be in movies @Priscilla 
Good bizniz.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Pris is a cutie o.o!?
> 
> I'll fly you out to San Francisco, you can be in movies @Priscilla
> Good bizniz.


stay away from her i got dibs


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2018)

Avito said:


> stay away from her i got dibs


I'm just a casting agent. 
Always on the lookout for _fine talent. _

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I'm just a casting agent.
> Always on the lookout for _fine talent. _


ok do you need some brown indian guy for sitcom height 6 2 
a bit on the faires side es


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @White Wolf
> this guy
> 
> Moe


Cute, kinda reminds me of Katie Cloche a bit.


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2018)

Ferris Bueller's Day off one of the greatest movies of all time?

Yes.


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Cute, kinda reminds me of Katie Cloche a bit.


Her Prison School Hana cosplay. 

This Katie Cloche chick is hotter.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 5, 2018)

I don’t like how she looks like a thirteen year old anime doll. Maybe I m too old


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I don’t like how she looks like a thirteen year old anime doll. Maybe I m too old


Which one? Sure she looks more appealing with less make up, blemishes, and imperfections.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Which one? Sure she looks more appealing with less make up, blemishes, and imperfections.



Ella Freya


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2018)

She's adorable.


----------



## Avito (Apr 5, 2018)

Well she doesn't 's look cute but I m more into mature women she just looks like an innocent child

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stelios (Apr 5, 2018)

Avito said:


> Indeed





Avito said:


> Well she doesn't 's look cute but I m more into mature women she just looks like an innocent child



Anyone else noticed that Avito is bipolar?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2018)

Well WW into tiny girls, so I shared. It's not for all of you.  ~u~


----------



## Stelios (Apr 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Well WW into tiny girls, so I shared. It's not for all of you.  ~u~



Pretty sure he's more fond of what I just sent him in his cp


----------



## Stelios (Apr 5, 2018)

@White Wolf


----------



## Stelios (Apr 5, 2018)

is there an emoticon here that is titled "violence is the answer" ?
I'd like to use it


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2018)

He is always talking about smoll woman.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> He is always talking about smoll woman.



Well usually men that like petite women have/had a mother just like that. Not joking.


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2018)

I don't have super pref. 
Like petite, tall, curvy, there is different things to find beautiful in all the body types.

maybe uh really fat is kinda turn off.....so guess picky with that.


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2018)

Best thing in any person is what's on the inside. Don't need your eyes to see that.


:aut


----------



## Stelios (Apr 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I don't have super pref.
> Like petite, tall, curvy, there is different things to find beautiful in all the body types.
> 
> maybe uh really fat is kinda turn off.....so guess picky with that.



Beautiful they are, anyway. All women in one way or another. You know, there’s always something about every damn one of them. There’s a smile, a curve, a secret. Ladies really are the most amazing creatures


----------



## Avito (Apr 5, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Anyone else noticed that Avito is bipolar?


Nah what I ment was  does not doesn't

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 5, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Pretty sure he's more fond of what I just sent him in his cp


yikes  


Stelios said:


> Well usually men that like petite women have/had a mother just like that. Not joking.



not I  


I mean I can appreciate women of most sizes and specs, I like short girls more generally but it doesn't mean I don't appreciate the taller ones too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2018)

Shorty w/ a fat ass.


----------



## Viole (Apr 5, 2018)

Superman said:


> Die in a ditch you trash....did I sign up for your game I do not remember.


suck my dick you gutter thrash

and no u did not

so sign up bitch


----------



## Viole (Apr 5, 2018)

Happy bday @Alwaysmind and @Azeruth


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 5, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> Happy bday @Alwaysmind and @Azeruth


Thank you~


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 5, 2018)

You're my new music inspo, keep it coming 


Stelios said:


> Pretty sure he's more fond of what I just sent him in his cp


Your nudes? :los


Stelios said:


> Beautiful they are, anyway. All women in one way or another. You know, there’s always something about every damn one of them. There’s a smile, a curve, a secret. Ladies really are the most amazing creatures


I feel like this is sarcasm because of all the thotposting you do but it sounds sincere


----------



## Stelios (Apr 5, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I feel like this is sarcasm because of all the thotposting you do but it sounds sincere



I'm a fan of women , it's a well known fact. 
I'm easy but not sleazy.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 5, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Your nudes? :los



I don't send nudes , that privilege is only granted to the chosen one


----------



## Stelios (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Subarashii (Apr 5, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I'm a fan of women , it's a well known fact.
> I'm easy but not sleazy.


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 5, 2018)

How is Bruce Willis guna sing R&B??
When has this man had a struggle in his life? When deciding whether to do a new Die Hard????


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 5, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> When has this man had a struggle in his life? When deciding whether to do a new Die Hard????


> Hollywood 


That's never a struggle.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 5, 2018)

How is that gif relevant in our exchange?


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 5, 2018)

Stelios said:


> How is that gif relevant in our exchange?


I thought you loved be gone-ing thots?

Also, why isn't this a talking head emote?!?!?!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 5, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I thought you loved be gone-ing thots?
> 
> Also, why isn't this a talking head emote?!?!?!


It can't be an emote, if you never use emotes.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Stelios (Apr 5, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I thought you loved be gone-ing thots?



Love is a strong word. 
I can be easily amused. 




> Also, why isn't this a talking head emote?!?!?!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stelios (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Subarashii (Apr 5, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> It can't be an emote, if you never use emotes.


I would use emotes so much more if that were one.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 5, 2018)

@Avalon

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2018)

>willdabeast

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 5, 2018)

MAD said:


> >willdabeast


Better than Will.I.Am.


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 5, 2018)

MAD said:


> >willdabeast


Reminds me of


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Reminds me of



<air guitars> 
stay excellent, suba

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 5, 2018)

MAD said:


> <air guitars>
> stay excellent, suba


 

Dude, Keanu can _get it_


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 5, 2018)

Thank you all!


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 5, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Thank you all!


----------



## Stelios (Apr 5, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Thank you all!


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 5, 2018)

Happy birthd'eh.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2018)

happy mindday alwaysbirth


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2018)

Walk home on 2 hours of sleep is misery.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Subarashii (Apr 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Walk home on 2 hours of sleep is misery.


I don't know how people live on less than 7 hours.  i will one day, but until them I'm getting as much sleep as I can

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 5, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I don't know how people live on less than 7 hours.  i will one day, but until them I'm getting as much sleep as I can



I got 5 and a half today. not good


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 5, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I got 5 and a half today. not good


I got a solid 7+ hours... I really need to wake up early and do cardio tho, I hate going to the gym after work


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 5, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I got a solid 7+ hours... I really need to wake up early and do cardio tho, I hate going to the gym after work



I normally do long runs at night, which is why I think I don't sleep as much


----------



## MO (Apr 5, 2018)

I keep staring at remchu's avatar for some reason. who is she? @RemChu


----------



## Stelios (Apr 5, 2018)

MO said:


> I keep staring at remchu's avatar for some reason. who is she? @RemChu



His new girlfriend
Move along nothing to see here

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 5, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I don't know how people live on less than 7 hours.  i will one day, but until them I'm getting as much sleep as I can




I used to be okay with getting not as much sleep but when I hit 25+ it all went downhill
now if I'm sleep deprived I get nauseous af, shit sucks 

7 hours is barely in the okay zone but ideally 8h or more

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Apr 5, 2018)

Didi said:


> I used to be okay with getting not as much sleep but when I hit 25+ it all went downhill
> now if I'm sleep deprived I get nauseous af, shit sucks
> 
> 7 hours is barely in the okay zone but ideally 8h or more



5-6.5 hours sleep average per week master parent race.


----------



## Baba (Apr 5, 2018)

I don't even get 5 hours of sleep 

It's usually 3-4 hours of sleep at night and I take a nap in bus while going to college and while coming back, 40mins each


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 5, 2018)

Baba said:


> I don't even get 5 hours of sleep
> 
> It's usually 3-4 hours of sleep at night and I take a nap in bus while going to college and while coming back, 40mins each


jeepers
I have a sleep addiction though 
I don't want to sleep so much but it just feels so good to doze

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 5, 2018)

Sleeping best.


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 5, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> @Avalon


Jade is very hot.


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2018)

MO said:


> I keep staring at remchu's avatar for some reason. who is she? @RemChu


Jenny Lee Lindberg, bass player for Warpaint.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2018)

She looked kinda boring before. Very wise choice to go Super Sayain Rose, plus a piercing near the side of her upper right cheek bone.


----------



## NO (Apr 5, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I don't know how people live on less than 7 hours.  i will one day, but until them I'm getting as much sleep as I can


I didn’t know how people did it either until I obtained numerous daily obligations and had to start pushing it. 

I get about 3-4 hrs of sleep on most days and I haven’t noticed any decline in function, performance, or decision making thanks to the stimulants I take.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NO (Apr 5, 2018)

That being said, it is incredibly unhealthy to be sleep deprived and there are long-term effects even if you’re like me and don’t notice any short-term ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 5, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> I didn’t know how people did it either until I obtained numerous daily obligations and had to start pushing it.
> 
> I get about 3-4 hrs of sleep on most days and I haven’t noticed any decline in function, performance, or decision making thanks to the stimulants I take.



Which stimulants? If I get four hours, I invariably end up taking a short half-hour nap to get through the day.


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> > Hollywood
> 
> 
> That's never a struggle.


 Before you make it big, it's a struggle.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2018)

50 bucks he gets a prescription for modafinil

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 6, 2018)

> people not getting enough sleep

Must be nice having a life.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## NO (Apr 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Which stimulants? If I get four hours, I invariably end up taking a short half-hour nap to get through the day.


Soda.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Apr 6, 2018)

American dream

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 6, 2018)

Getting enough sleep that is only possible on weekends

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Magic (Apr 6, 2018)

Honey, my, heart, still beats for you, even though you don't feel it.


----------



## Baba (Apr 6, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 6, 2018)

Oh baby, Oh man,
you're making me crazy
really driving me mad

but that's alright with me,
really no fuss


----------



## Magic (Apr 6, 2018)

Acoustic _A Perfect Circle_ album better than the regular albums. Simply magical.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > people not getting enough sleep
> 
> Must be nice having a life.



Said the man that goes to sleep at 00:00 and wakes up at 05:30



RemChu said:


> Acoustic _A Perfect Circle_ album better than the regular albums. Simply magical.



You are down a good road
Nine inch tails , perfect circle ,tool

You useful idiot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 6, 2018)

I went from mellow Mac DeMarco , to A Perfect Circle, and then to Tool 10,000 days Vicarious....

Mellow to dark. ;x

acoustic to electric.


----------



## Magic (Apr 6, 2018)

I NEED TO WATCH THINGS DIE!

angry guy shouting twitch emote


----------



## Baba (Apr 6, 2018)

Watching this new Chinese anime named Uncharted Walker. So far it's good


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Baba (Apr 6, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


>





> Summary:
> 
> A magician, a female doctor, a gangster, an archaeology professor, a policewoman, a drug dealer, a businessman... Such a random group of people
> find themselves trapped on a desolate island when they wake up from sleep one day. They are surrounded by primitive tribes, mutant viruses, and countless life and death situations on this mysterious island. What will they do to survive and escape?


----------



## Stelios (Apr 6, 2018)

> Summary:
> 
> A magician, a female doctor, a gangster, an archaeology professor, a policewoman, a drug dealer, a businessman... Such a random group of people
> find themselves trapped on a desolate island when they wake up from sleep one day. They are surrounded by primitive tribes, mutant viruses, and countless life and death situations on this mysterious island. What will they do to survive and escape?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 6, 2018)

Sounds like Lost

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Sounds like Lost

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 6, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Said the man that goes to sleep at 00:00 and wakes up at 05:30



When did I do that ?


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > people not getting enough sleep
> 
> Must be nice having a life.


RIght?  I must be super boring


----------



## Baba (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Subarashii (Apr 6, 2018)

Baba, do you know Baba Yaga?


----------



## Baba (Apr 6, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Baba, do you know Baba Yaga?


Not much but I've been told about her many times ever since I've joined the forums. Never tried to look her up 

I just know she is a witch


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 6, 2018)

Baba said:


> Not much but I've been told about her many times ever since I've joined the forums. Never tried to look her up
> 
> I just know she is a witch


Not necessarily a witch, but a mythical creature.
She's from slavic folklore so she's probably not well known outside of the slavic/slavic immigrant communities


----------



## Baba (Apr 6, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Not necessarily a witch, but a mythical creature.
> She's from slavic folklore so she's probably not well known outside of the slavic/slavic immigrant communities


she cute


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 6, 2018)

I told you you my granny baba


----------



## Baba (Apr 6, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I told you you my granny baba


I'm also your daddy


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 6, 2018)

Baba said:


> I'm also your daddy


talk to ava about that tbh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 6, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I told you you my granny baba





Baba said:


> I'm also your daddy


----------



## Baba (Apr 6, 2018)

Baba has many meanings


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 6, 2018)

Baba said:


> Baba has many meanings


----------



## Baba (Apr 6, 2018)

Subarashii said:


>


Father, Grandmother, Grandfather, Child, someone special, teacher, saint, hoe, sponge cake


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 6, 2018)

Baba said:


> sponge cake



Interesting, sponge cake you say?


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 6, 2018)

Baba said:


> Baba has many meanings


I don't know what the meaning behind it is for you but anytime I see you post I always hear this in my head

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 6, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Interesting, sponge cake you say?


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 6, 2018)

Oooohhhhhhhhhhh my baba used to make rum baba 
She just called it rum cake though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 6, 2018)

Azeruth said:


> I don't know what the meaning behind it is for you but anytime I see you post I always hear this in my head


is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 6, 2018)

Baba said:


> is that a good thing or a bad thing?


Considering I love F-Zero I'd say good but it's just the first thing that comes to mind whenever I see your name.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 6, 2018)

Now I want rum baba 
I need to get the recipe from my mama

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 6, 2018)

Now I'm thinking about F-Zero again so I must listen to Mr. EAD's theme over and over again because it's stupid and ridiculous and I love it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 6, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Oooohhhhhhhhhhh my baba used to make rum baba
> She just called it rum cake though


Are you slavic?


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 6, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Are you slavic?


tak

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 6, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> tak


Cool

South Slav here.


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 6, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Cool
> 
> South Slav here.


Are you croatian?


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 6, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Are you croatian?


Not quite, though I was born in Croatia, but Serbian.    Well I have dual citizenship so I guess I'm half n' half.  
Good guess


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 6, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Not quite, though I was born in Croatia, but Serbian.    Well I have dual citizenship so I guess I'm half n' half.
> Good guess



I know my slavs

loljktho


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 6, 2018)

Baba said:


> Father, Grandmother, Grandfather, Child, someone special, teacher, saint, hoe, sponge cake



Baba also means slobber, drool in Spanish lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Baba also means slobber, drool in Spanish lol


Noted

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 6, 2018)

BABA AU RHUM IS FRENCH. get out slavic people trying to monopolize that dessert

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 6, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I know my slavs
> 
> loljktho


Well going by what you said of your page, I'd believe it. Since they're some of the massivest dumbasses when it comes to stuff like that.


----------



## Baba (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Subarashii (Apr 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> BABA AU RHUM IS FRENCH. get out slavic people trying to monopolize that dessert


They got it from the Poles so 



White Wolf said:


> Well going by what you said of your page, I'd believe it. Since they're some of the massivest dumbasses when it comes to stuff like that.


Are you talking about me rejecting people?  It def ain't slav dudes I'm rejecting


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 6, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Are you talking about me rejecting people? It def ain't slav dudes I'm rejecting


Just that they're pretty forceful stupid sometimes, least ones I've seen around


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2018)

“hey baby wanna do some squats together”


----------



## Aries (Apr 6, 2018)

Underworld Broker is the Bucky to my Captain America. We are going to slap Ironman-Platman in the next movie phase

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 6, 2018)

A nice booty goes a long way in life


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 6, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Just that they're pretty forceful stupid sometimes, least ones I've seen around


It's mostly mexican and black guys


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 6, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> It's mostly mexican and black guys


not surprising


----------



## Baba (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## White Wolf (Apr 6, 2018)

Baba said:


>


now that is surprising

> not Indian guys


is @Avito slacking?


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 6, 2018)

MAD said:


> “hey baby wanna do some squats together”


Did someone ask you that?
Cuz I do do that with my fiance 

Team work!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Did someone ask you that?
> Cuz I do do that with my fiance
> 
> Team work!



naw it’s just an incredibly pervasive Slav stereotype


----------



## Didi (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Baba (Apr 6, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> now that is surprising
> 
> > not Indian guys
> 
> ...




@Avito stop embarrassing me


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 6, 2018)

MAD said:


> naw it’s just an incredibly pervasive Slav stereotype


Doing squats?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Doing squats?



squatting generally not doing squats 

see: didi’s Pic

also: track suits

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 6, 2018)

*denies the stereotypes* 


*hides the adidas*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 6, 2018)

MAD said:


> squatting generally not doing squats
> 
> see: didi’s Pic
> 
> also: track suits



@mob

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 6, 2018)

I always thought it was an Asian thing 
Didn't know it was multinational


----------



## Aries (Apr 6, 2018)

The Infinity Mafia Gems

The Gem of Hope
The Gem of Troll
The Gem of Rage
The Gem of Ego
The Gem of Love
The Gem of Apathy

Together they form the Favorites Gauntlet. The power to bring Balance through Order or bring Imbalance through Chaos


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Apr 6, 2018)

YO WHATS UP YOU NERDS

I USED TO BE A MAFIA LEGEND HERE

GOT LOCKED UP...FRESH OUT THE JOINT

IM READY TO LYNCH SOME BITCHES


----------



## Baba (Apr 6, 2018)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> YO WHATS UP YOU NERDS
> 
> I USED TO BE A MAFIA LEGEND HERE
> 
> ...


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 6, 2018)

Baba said:


>



That's final beta

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Apr 6, 2018)

Baba said:


>



WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU

WHAT KIND OF NAME IS BABA ANYWAYS

SOUND LIKE AN INFANT HAVING A STROKE

RECOGNIZE IF YOU ARE GONNA STEP UP TO THE CHAMP


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 6, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Apr 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> That's final beta



WHO THE HELL IS THIS GUY NAMING HIMSELF AFTER DR. STRANGE’S ACTOR

MORE LIKE DR. AWKWARD WITH GIRLS IRL CUZ IM A VIRGIN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 6, 2018)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> YO WHATS UP YOU NERDS
> 
> I USED TO BE A MAFIA LEGEND HERE
> 
> ...



Yo WAD, what you doing ?
I thought they banned this dupe of yours...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Apr 6, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Baba, do you know Baba Yaga?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 6, 2018)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> WHO THE HELL IS THIS GUY NAMING HIMSELF AFTER DR. STRANGE’S ACTOR
> 
> MORE LIKE DR. AWKWARD WITH GIRLS IRL CUZ IM A VIRGIN


You need some love


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 6, 2018)

I thought it was weird that they called him that


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Apr 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Yo WAD, what you doing ?
> I thought they banned this dupe of yours...



THEY KEEP KILLING ME BUT I KEEP COMING BACK JUST LIKE THE MOVIES


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 6, 2018)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> THEY KEEP KILLING ME BUT I KEEP COMING BACK JUST LIKE THE MOVIES



So, basically, you gonna be banned again soon then. 

Shame I don't remember the password for that one anymore.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Apr 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> So, basically, you gonna be banned again soon then.
> 
> Shame I don't remember the password for that one anymore.



NOT THIS TIME R O F L C O P T E R

NOT
THIS
TIME


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 6, 2018)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> NOT THIS TIME R O F L C O P T E R
> 
> NOT
> THIS
> TIME



> R O F L F C O P T E R
> doing it right

This why you best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Yo WAD, what you doing ?
> I thought they banned this dupe of yours...



Did you not check the CB when he was plotting this?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Did you not check the CB when he was plotting this?



I haven't, obviously. 

===

> getting a like from WAD

Who are you and what have you done with the real WAD ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 6, 2018)

Stop this madness, Wad


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 6, 2018)

Ugh who unbanned Broly? Always hated that guy. Overrated.


----------



## Avito (Apr 6, 2018)

Necro Wolf said:


> now that is surprising
> 
> > not Indian guys
> 
> ...





Baba said:


> @Avito stop embarrassing me


Wait what

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 6, 2018)

Superman said:


> Ugh who unbanned Broly? Always hated that guy. Overrated.



I know, right.
Guy should at least be section banned from mafia with all the cheating that guy did.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 6, 2018)

Vasto is overrated


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Apr 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I haven't, obviously.
> 
> ===
> 
> ...



IVE ALWAYS LIKED YOU OLD TIMER
MY GIRLFRIEND SAYS I NEED TO BE NICER TO PEOPLE ON SOCIAL MEDIA AND THIS SHIT IS BASICALLY LIKE FACEBOOK NOW SO FUCK IT HAVE ANOTHER ONE


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 6, 2018)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> IVE ALWAYS LIKED YOU OLD TIMER
> MY GIRLFRIEND SAYS I NEED TO BE NICER TO PEOPLE ON SOCIAL MEDIA AND THIS SHIT IS BASICALLY LIKE FACEBOOK NOW SO FUCK IT HAVE ANOTHER ONE



> my girlfriend

You draw some eyes and put lipstick on your hand again ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Apr 6, 2018)

Superman said:


> Ugh who unbanned Broly? Always hated that guy. Overrated.



FUCK OUTTA HERE YOU FAKE ASS SUPERMAN

WHAT IS UR AVATAR SUPPOSED TO BE ANYWAYS 

SOME SRI LANKAN BITCH BELLY DANCING?



Mr. Waffles said:


> I know, right.
> Guy should at least be section banned from mafia with all the cheating that guy did.



WHAT THE FUCK I NEVER CHEATED
HAVE A DISLIKE YOU FUCKING GEEZER

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 6, 2018)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> WHAT THE FUCK I NEVER CHEATED
> HAVE A DISLIKE YOU FUCKING GEEZER



> host game
> dupe signs up as a player

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Apr 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > host game
> > dupe signs up as a player



WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU CALLING A DUPE


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 6, 2018)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU CALLING A DUPE



Really ?
At least do it right...

FUCK YOU IM NOT A DUPE.


----------



## Avito (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Avito (Apr 6, 2018)

Good stuff


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 6, 2018)

Avito said:


> Good stuff



You have horrible taste... is what I would say, but taste gonna taste, so eh.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Apr 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Really ?
> At least do it right...
> 
> FUCK YOU IM NOT A DUPE.



MY ANGER MANAGEMENT THERAPIST SAYS I HAVE TO STOP TELLING PEOPLE FUCK YOU


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 6, 2018)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> MY ANGER MANAGEMENT THERAPIST SAYS I HAVE TO STOP TELLING PEOPLE FUCK YOU



Should ignore that therapist.
Clearly has no clue what they be talking about.
Look at VLD, clearly it's doing him good.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Apr 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Should ignore that therapist.
> Clearly has no clue what they be talking about.
> Look at VLD, clearly it's doing him good.



LAST TIME I IGNORED MY THERAPIST THE POLICE GOT CALLED TO MY APARTMENT WHEN I WAS IN THE MIDDLE OF CHOKEPLAY WITH MY BOSS’S SISTER

THE FUCK IS A VLD

SOUNDS LIKE SOME SEX DISEASE YOU CATCH FROM BANGING A CAMBODIAN HOOKER WITH NO RUBBER


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 6, 2018)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> LAST TIME I IGNORED MY THERAPIST THE POLICE GOT CALLED TO MY APARTMENT WHEN I WAS IN THE MIDDLE OF CHOKEPLAY WITH MY BOSS’S SISTER
> 
> THE FUCK IS A VLD
> 
> SOUNDS LIKE SOME SEX DISEASE YOU CATCH FROM BANGING A CAMBODIAN HOOKER WITH NO RUBBER



See, life is more fun if you ignore your therapist. 

Quality definition of a VLD.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Apr 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> See, life is more fun if you ignore your therapist.
> 
> Quality definition of a VLD.



I LOST MY MMA LICENSE AND SPENT 30 DAYS IN JAIL

LOST HELLA GAINS THAT MONTH BECAUSE I DIDNT HAVE MY PROTEIN


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm not seeing the downside.
It gave you a new goal to strive for, you met new people (or got reacquainted with old ones), free vacation.

I'm only seeing upsides.


----------



## Avito (Apr 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You have horrible taste... is what I would say, but taste gonna taste, so eh.


Was talking about my noodles that I m eating not your crappy ass soap opera level drama


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 6, 2018)

Avito said:


> Was talking about my noodles that I m eating not your crappy ass soap opera level drama



I wasn't talking about me and WAD either. 
My point still stands.


----------



## Avito (Apr 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I wasn't talking about me and WAD either.
> My point still stands.


WAD that guy really is WAD's dupe

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 6, 2018)

Avito said:


> WAD that guy really is WAD's dupe



Have another ningen.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2018)

can someone get RION ON ROIDS outta here?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 6, 2018)

MAD said:


> can someone get RION ON ROIDS outta here?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 6, 2018)

MAD said:


>


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 6, 2018)

MAD said:


> can someone get RION ON ROIDS outta here?



What happened to @Grandpa Uchiha 

we miss you


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 6, 2018)

THIS FRIDAY IS EXCITING WITH SWEDISH NEWS


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> What happened to @Grandpa Uchiha
> 
> we miss you



HE HAS A JOB AT A FACTORY
HE WORKS

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 6, 2018)

MAD said:


> HE HAS A JOB AT A FACTORY
> HE WORKS



Grandpa Uchiha was last seen:

Tuesday at 9:17 AM


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> THIS FRIDAY IS EXCITING WITH SWEDISH NEWS


sounds boring


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 6, 2018)

MAD said:


>


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 6, 2018)

MAD said:


>


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 6, 2018)

MAD said:


>


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 6, 2018)

Guess I'm not the only one bored here today....


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 6, 2018)

MAD said:


>


----------



## Baba (Apr 6, 2018)

anyone wants to pokemon battles mee


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 6, 2018)

Baba said:


> anyone wants to pokemon battles mee



@Superman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 6, 2018)

you guys want to play turbo?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 6, 2018)

Baba said:


> you guys want to play turbo?



@BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 6, 2018)

Why is Broly typing in capslock


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Apr 6, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why is Broly typing in capslock



Because that's the Broly way.

Yell or


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Because that's the Broly way.
> 
> Yell or



I see


----------



## Baba (Apr 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> @BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 6, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I see



He's an angry little guy. 


> 53 minutes
> about cannibal warlords

I ain't even gonna watch.


----------



## Baba (Apr 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > 53 minutes
> > about cannibal warlords
> 
> I ain't even gonna watch.


so what do you like?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 6, 2018)

Baba said:


> so what do you like?





Idunno.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 6, 2018)

GTA 5 had some nice soundtracks


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Guess I'm not the only one bored here today....


----------



## Drago (Apr 6, 2018)

When will a new game begin?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 6, 2018)

Subarashii said:


>


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 6, 2018)

Dragomir said:


> When will a new game begin?


Soon-ish.
I think Monday ?


----------



## Baba (Apr 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Idunno.


Watch a movie 

I recommend watching Ferdinand


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>




Who remembers when we just had the smilies?
Those were the days


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 6, 2018)

Baba said:


> Watch a movie
> 
> I recommend watching Ferdinand



Nah... >.>


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 6, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Who remembers when we just had the smilies?
> Those were the days



I remember nothing.


----------



## Mob (Apr 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @mob


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 6, 2018)

mob said:


>


----------



## Mob (Apr 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


Hello Waffles


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>



:extremethunk


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 6, 2018)

That is fucked up beyond all reason
And intensely sad


----------



## Baba (Apr 6, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> That is fucked up beyond all reason
> And intensely sad


Did you watch it all? 

Saw what they did with their former-leader? D:


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 6, 2018)

mob said:


> Hello Waffles



Hi angry mob with pitchforks. 



MAD said:


> :extremethunk





Damnit.. I thought you had given up....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 6, 2018)

Baba said:


> Did you watch it all?
> 
> Saw what they did with their former-leader? D:


Yeah, whoever the fuck thought sending american slaves, who never knew africa, to africa was a good idea was a big fkn idiot

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mob (Apr 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Hi angry mob with pitchforks.


Wow you got great memory


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Hi angry mob with pitchforks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





nope just had to do some work

fucking work...


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 6, 2018)

mob said:


> Wow you got great memory



Wait what ? >.>

<.<



MAD said:


> nope just had to do some work
> 
> fucking work...



Does that one count ? 
Seems like stretching...

> work

Fucking work indeed.
Thank god for weekend.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Wait what ? >.>
> 
> <.<
> 
> ...



it counts because it’s the only one left that’s kinda thinking and has that same pose


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 6, 2018)

I will crush Xiammes into the ground.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mob (Apr 6, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Wait what ? >.>
> 
> <.<


You posted something about me lacking pitchforks once on my wall


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 6, 2018)

MAD said:


> it counts because it’s the only one left that’s kinda thinking and has that same pose



I know lol..
It's why I'm questioning it.
I say it doesn't count np. 


Weiß Wolf said:


> I will crush Xiammes into the ground.



I can almost guess why...



mob said:


> You posted something about me lacking pitchforks once on my wall



Oh... now that you mention that... it does sound familiar.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 6, 2018)

Avito said:


> Vasto is overrated






BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> FUCK OUTTA HERE YOU FAKE ASS SUPERMAN
> 
> WHAT IS UR AVATAR SUPPOSED TO BE ANYWAYS
> 
> SOME SRI LANKAN BITCH BELLY DANCING?





Mr. Waffles said:


> Should ignore that therapist.
> Clearly has no clue what they be talking about.
> Look at VLD, clearly it's doing him good.





BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> LAST TIME I IGNORED MY THERAPIST THE POLICE GOT CALLED TO MY APARTMENT WHEN I WAS IN THE MIDDLE OF CHOKEPLAY WITH MY BOSS’S SISTER
> 
> THE FUCK IS A VLD
> 
> SOUNDS LIKE SOME SEX DISEASE YOU CATCH FROM BANGING A CAMBODIAN HOOKER WITH NO RUBBER





Mr. Waffles said:


> See, life is more fun if you ignore your therapist.
> 
> Quality definition of a VLD.



.....I am gonna murder all of you both.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 6, 2018)

I would def be like that guy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 6, 2018)

@Weiß Wolf 
This true?


----------



## Stelios (Apr 6, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> @Weiß Wolf
> This true?



This happened one year ago


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 6, 2018)

Stelios said:


> This happened one year ago


What a horrible person to be posting that today

Keanu is everyone


----------



## Stelios (Apr 6, 2018)

Sonny Boy film
Is zwaar hoor


----------



## Drago (Apr 6, 2018)

When will another signup happen?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 6, 2018)

Dragomir said:


> When will another signup happen?



Why don't you sign up for these?


----------



## Magic (Apr 6, 2018)

_A Quiet Place_ give it a 7/10.  Spoiler free vague review. 

Good. Mmmmm interesting dynamic to explore. Movie is very quiet lol. i was tired and even fell asleep for a few seconds during earlier quiet stuff. 

Good tension, 

 The kids are cute. 

Fantastic creature design, rare to see a movie show off it's creature in such a way. Kudos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 6, 2018)

The Heart is dead

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Drago (Apr 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Why don't you sign up for these?


Thought the sign-ups were over for them.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 6, 2018)

Dragomir said:


> Thought the sign-ups were over for them.



You should put your name down in both of the threads because chances are you'll still be able to play. Doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2018)

Aries said:


> The Heart is dead



Long live The Heart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 6, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> @Weiß Wolf
> This true?


Fuck if I know.


----------



## Aries (Apr 7, 2018)

Dear Aries, I pmed you but still ain't replyin'
I left my Discord, my Skype, and my Gmail at the bottom
I sent two actions back last phase, you must not-a got 'em
There probably was a problem at the NF servers or somethin'
Sometimes I scribble actions too sloppy when I jot 'em
But anyways, F it, what's been up? Man how's your next Mafia Game Idea?
Got a Mafia Theme too, I'm bout to be a Host
If I have a Game, guess what I'm a call it?
I'm a name it DragonBall-nie
I read about your Grandpa Rionnie too I'm sorry
I had a friend get lynched over some spite who didn't want him
I know you probably hear this everyday, but I'm your biggest fan
I even played the FMA Mafia shit that you did for SinRaven
I got a room full of your roles and your edits man
I like the rivalry shit you did with Platinum too, that shit was fat
Anyways, I hope you get this man, hit me back
Just to chat, truly yours, your biggest fan
This is Mafia "Stan"

My actions gone cold I'm wondering why I
went to the threadmarks wall at all
The dayphase write ups clouds up my screen window
And I can't see at all
And even if I could it'll all be gray
Put your funny edits on my screen wall
It reminds me, that it's not so bad
It's not so bad

Dear Aries, you still ain't done my action or replied, I hope you have a chance
I ain't mad, I just think it's fucked up you don't answer players
If you didn't wanna talk to me outside your game
You didn't have to, but you coulda replied back to Subarashii
That's my little bro man, he's only played mafia for six days
We waited in the shit posting cold for you,
For four hours and you just said, "lol"
That's pretty shitty man, you're like his fuckin' troll idol
He wants to host a game like you man, he likes you more than I do
I ain't that mad though, I just don't like bein' lied to
Remember when we met in Sign ups, you said if I'd any questions you would eventually answer back
See I'm just like you in a way
I never knew any Hope neither
He used to always cheat on my Heart and beat her
I can relate to what you're saying in your games
So when I have a shitty day, I drift away and put 'em on
'Cause I don't really got shit else so that shit helps when I'm depressed
I even got a set of your game across the sig chest
Sometimes I even rage at myself to see how much it memes
It's like adrenaline, the pain is such a sudden rush for me
See everything you say is real, and I respect you cause you tell it
My e-girlfriend's jealous 'cause I talk about you 24/7
But she don't know you like I know you CR, no one does
She don't know what it was like for people like us growin' up, you gotta reply back to me man
I'll be the biggest fan player you'll ever lose
Sincerely yours, Aries, P.S. we should be together too

My actions gone cold I'm wondering why I
went to the threadmarks wall at all
The dayphase write ups clouds up my screen window
And I can't see at all
And even if I could it'll all be gray
Put your funny edits on my screen wall
It reminds me, that it's not so bad
It's not so bad

Dear Mister "I'm Too Good To Do my actions Or Reply back My Players"
This will be the last message I ever send your ass
It's been six days and still no word, I don't deserve it?
I know you got my last two actions, I wrote the list on 'em perfect
So this is my voice message I'm sending you, I hope you hear it
I'm in the mafia convo right now, I'm going Clinically Retarded on the freeway
Hey Aries, I drank a fifth of vodka
You dare me to play?
You know the song by Phil Collins, "In the Air of the Night"
About that guy who could a saved that other guy from drowning
But didn't, then Phil saw it all, then at a show he found him?
That's kinda how this is, you could a rescued me from drowning
Now it's too late, I'm on a thousand downers now, I'm drowsy
And all I wanted was a lousy write up or a reply
I hope you know I unviewed to all of your games off the screen wall
I love you Aries, we coulda been together, think about it
You ruined Mafia for me now, I hope you can't sleep and you dream about it
And when you dream I hope you can't sleep and you scream about it
I hope your conscience eats at you and you can't breathe without me
See Aries, shut up bitch! I'm tryin' to talk!
Hey Aries, that's my girlfriend pming' in the trunk
But I didn't troll her, I just ignored her posts, see I ain't like you
'Cause if she rages she'll suffer more, and then she'll die too
Well, gotta go, I'm almost at the bridge now
Oh shit, I forgot, how am I supposed to send this shit out?

Reactions: Creative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Avito (Apr 7, 2018)

Superman said:


> .....I am gonna murder all of you both.


This grammar is even worse tham mine

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Aries (Apr 7, 2018)

Dr. White is my Stan Confirmed


----------



## Aries (Apr 7, 2018)

Might need a 2nd co host since novaseline wont be on for a while


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Avito (Apr 7, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles you got problems


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 7, 2018)

Aries said:


> Dr. White is my Stan Confirmed


I'm your Dr. Dre who tries to level with your mental problems


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 7, 2018)

Avito said:


> @Mr. Waffles you got problems



I got 99 problems, but you ain't one.


----------



## Aries (Apr 7, 2018)

Stan said:


>


----------



## Stelios (Apr 7, 2018)

Avito said:


> This grammar is even worse tham mine


----------



## Aries (Apr 7, 2018)

Platinum is the Dr. Dre to my Eminem. Just like dre's album we still waiting on his Hope


----------



## Platinum (Apr 7, 2018)

This is my 'Forgot About Dre' run right now.


----------



## Avito (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I got 99 problems, but you ain't one.


Good to know


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 7, 2018)

Avito said:


> This grammar is even worse tham mine



 I went saintrider with that sentence.



Aries said:


> Might need a 2nd co host since novaseline wont be on for a while



Wow even your Co hosts are already no showing. I am shaking my head at you cbro.


----------



## Avito (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Aries (Apr 7, 2018)

Superman said:


> Wow even your Co hosts are already no showing. I am shaking my head at you cbro



Im free this week, he will be free the next one it seems


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Viole (Apr 7, 2018)

>aries
>game running


Nice meeme


----------



## Aries (Apr 7, 2018)

[HASHTAG]#breakthecurse[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 7, 2018)

Aries said:


> Im free this week, he will be free the next one it seems



 Cbro with a free week means more distraction from your game....which is understandable....for understanding people. I am not one of those people.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Apr 7, 2018)

I WILL PLAY IN ALL CR GAMES

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 7, 2018)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> I WILL PLAY IN ALL CR GAMES



Clearly, you've gone mad.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2018)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> I WILL PLAY IN ALL CR GAMES



>implying you _play_ CR games



Mr. Waffles said:


> Clearly, you've gone mad.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 7, 2018)

MAD said:


>



What ?
You know I'm right.


----------



## Aries (Apr 7, 2018)

Brolys the only one whos saiyan enough to pull such a feat


----------



## Aries (Apr 7, 2018)

Superman said:


> Cbro with a free week means more distraction from your game....which is understandable....for understanding people. I am not one of those people.



Time to bring out a MafiAmiibos then, auto brings someone else to co host this week


----------



## Platinum (Apr 7, 2018)

*Platinum looks around nervously, before slowly shuffling to the nearest exit.*


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 7, 2018)

Platinum said:


> *Platinum looks around nervously, before slowly shuffling to the nearest exit.*



> thinking there is an exit

Have a naive.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 7, 2018)

Platinum said:


> *Platinum looks around nervously, before slowly shuffling to the nearest exit.*



Come into my bedroom


----------



## Platinum (Apr 7, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Come into my bedroom



I'm not just some one night stand.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 7, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I'm not just some one night stand.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 7, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I'm not just some one night stand.


you tell him girlfriend


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 7, 2018)

WW, you're only allowed to neg me if I get that troll naruto face


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What ?
> You know I'm right.



Must mean wad is the new Co host if Broly is playing. We know how well he does in wad games for some mysterious reason.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 7, 2018)

Superman said:


> Must mean wad is the new Co host if Broly is playing. We know how well he does in wad games for some mysterious reason.



het is een radsel


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 7, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> het is een radsel



raadsel*


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> raadsel*





mijn spelling is niet goed


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 7, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> mijn spelling is niet goed



I'm just correcting you so you can learn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm just correcting you so you can learn.



en ik dank je


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 7, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> en ik dank je


Graag gedaan.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 7, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> mijn spelling is niet goed



hey more cheap American

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> hey more cheap American



> cheap American

So insulting.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > cheap American
> 
> So insulting.


mijn insults goed


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> mijn insults goed



lol


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> mijn insults goed



Niet echt. 
Ik geef het een één uit de tien.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 7, 2018)

ik heb geen zin voor jouw belediginen


----------



## Aries (Apr 7, 2018)

@Platinum join Console Wars

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Niet echt.
> Ik geef het een één uit de tien.



vertel hem!!!


----------



## Baba (Apr 7, 2018)

tru


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 7, 2018)

ww is abusing his mod powers


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 7, 2018)

Baba said:


> tru



did you finish your exams


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 7, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> ik heb geen zin voor jouw belediginen





beledigingen*

And depending on what you're trying to say..

> voor

in*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 7, 2018)

Aries said:


> @Platinum join Console Wars

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 7, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> ww is abusing his mod powers


you want a threadban?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> beledigingen*
> 
> And depending on what you're trying to say..
> 
> ...



ik ben slecht


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> you want a threadban?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 7, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> did you finish your exams


yes but no

The main ones are over, the last one is an interview/viva which is on Tuesday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 7, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> ik ben slecht



L-lewd..


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 7, 2018)

Baba said:


> yes but no
> 
> The main ones are over, the last one is an interview/viva which is on Tuesday



you go, bababaaba

nail that interview. graduate summa cum laude

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> L-lewd..





ich bin schlecht. I just translated from german.


----------



## Baba (Apr 7, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> you go, bababaaba
> 
> nail that interview. graduate summa cum laude


Laude means penis in hindi

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 7, 2018)

Baba said:


> Laude means penis in hindi



@Avito why you always showing me and priscilla your laude

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 7, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> ich bin schlecht. I just translated from german.



Still lewd.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Platinum (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## White Wolf (Apr 7, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> cum

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 7, 2018)

Why did zatch have to remind me of my exams


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 7, 2018)

Baba said:


> Why did zatch have to remind me of my exams


I just noticed you have an avy that isn't poorly resized


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 7, 2018)

Baba said:


> Why did zatch have to remind me of my exams



I thought you were done with them this week and was going to celebrate 



Mr. Waffles said:


> Still lewd.



ok


optimistic

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 7, 2018)

My quote from WW didn't show up. odd


----------



## Baba (Apr 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I just noticed you have an avy that isn't poorly resized


WHAT THE FUCK YOU MEAN BY JUST NOTICED 

DUMB BISH


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 7, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> My quote from WW didn't show up. odd


cos it was a blank post, but I got the notification for it


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 7, 2018)

Baba said:


> WHAT THE FUCK YOU MEAN BY JUST NOTICED
> 
> DUMB BISH


I only ever see you in PM


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 7, 2018)

and yes, I could've noticed it in PM that it was good size too


don't ask


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> cos it was a blank post, but I got the notification for it



Now I know how to abuse the system


----------



## Baba (Apr 7, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I thought you were done with them this week and was going to celebrate


I'm done with them but today I finished writing the paper 1 hour early because it was so easy only to come out and realize I forgot to write 20% of the paper because I thought those questions were optional


----------



## Didi (Apr 7, 2018)

Baba said:


> WHAT THE FUCK YOU MEAN BY JUST NOTICED
> 
> DUMB BISH


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 7, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Now I know how to abuse the system


----------



## Didi (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Avito (Apr 7, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Avito why you always showing me and priscilla your laude


Hey you asked for it 
And Prissy is bae so yeah if I want bob and vegan I have to send some peinus too


----------



## Didi (Apr 7, 2018)

Dunno why I hadn't tried that before

I knew about the empty quotes not showing up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> and yes, I could've noticed it in PM that it was good size too
> 
> 
> don't ask


You just want to make fun of me in public


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 7, 2018)

Baba said:


> You just want to make fun of me in public


nah, I like this option


----------



## Avito (Apr 7, 2018)

:lewd


----------



## Baba (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Viole (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Aries (Apr 7, 2018)

How i feel returning back to hosting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 7, 2018)

Superman said:


> .....I am gonna murder all of you both.



>>> when you find in your post saved a quote you wanted to comment on and got lazy, but it's from Supes and you cannot but still try bugging him


----------



## Magic (Apr 7, 2018)

Aries said:


> How i feel returning back to hosting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 7, 2018)

Catamount said:


> >>> when you find in your post saved a quote you wanted to comment on and got lazy, but it's from Supes and you cannot but still try bugging him



this does bug me. I will murder you right after you have made love just so you can either die with a smile on your face or a total look of disappointment.


----------



## Aries (Apr 7, 2018)

New ava for this game.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 7, 2018)

Superman said:


> this does bug me. I will murder you right after you have made love just so you can either die with a smile on your face or a total look of disappointment.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 7, 2018)

Catamount said:


>



Stop smoking
Your breath stinks


----------



## Catamount (Apr 7, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Stop smoking
> Your breath stinks


can i make a joke about wife or no

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 7, 2018)

Aries said:


> How i feel returning back to hosting

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Apr 7, 2018)

Catamount said:


> can i make a joke about wife or no



You don’t know her so no. You can banter with me thought

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 7, 2018)

Catamount said:


> can i make a joke about wife or no





Stelios said:


> You don’t know her so no. You can banter with me thought



No, go for the cheap shot cat. Question her state of mind for marrying this Greek bastard!


----------



## Catamount (Apr 7, 2018)

do that for me i am not a tech savvy person


----------



## Didi (Apr 7, 2018)

Catamount said:


> do that for me i am not a tech savvy person




genericanimegirlwithquestionmarksaroundherhead.jpg

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> genericanimegirlwithquestionmarksaroundherhead.jpg


I wish I could.


----------



## Aries (Apr 7, 2018)

Platinum is the Pied Piper, he will lead you astray


----------



## Didi (Apr 7, 2018)

Aries said:


> Platinum is the Pied Piper, he will lead you astray



but it's whispered that soon, If we all call the tune
Then the piper will lead us to reason

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 8, 2018)

Most themes have been done to death but would like to see a Public Domain Mafia


----------



## Viole (Apr 8, 2018)

I'll gib u a brand new mafia exp.

Hentai Mashup where you all choose sluts from all over the hentai to play as


----------



## Baba (Apr 8, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> I'll gib u a brand new mafia exp.
> 
> Hentai Mashup where you all choose sluts from all over the hentai to play as


I'll choose you


----------



## Viole (Apr 8, 2018)

Know your place your virgin cuckold fetish thrash


----------



## Baba (Apr 8, 2018)

My place is definitely higher than someone who gets off on 2D hentai girls everyday


----------



## Viole (Apr 8, 2018)

Atleast I get off on hot girls unlike you gets it off on 2D old men everyday


----------



## Viole (Apr 8, 2018)

Oh wait, I forgot your fetish was 2D beastality

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Apr 8, 2018)

Χρόνια πολλά , Χριστός Ανέστη infidels

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 8, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Χρόνια πολλά , Χριστός Ανέστη infidels


happy easter


----------



## Aries (Apr 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 8, 2018)

Oh hey, I'm in there.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 8, 2018)

@Aries
holy shit where is the gif from?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 8, 2018)

Catamount said:


> @Aries
> holy shit where is the gif from?



Looks like 'Samurai Jack'

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Avito (Apr 8, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Looks like 'Samurai Jack'


It is Samurai jack


----------



## Stelios (Apr 8, 2018)

Wew lad
Wat een gezellig dag vandaag

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2018)

whom

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 8, 2018)

Excited for wrestle mania


----------



## Didi (Apr 8, 2018)

MAD said:


> whom




it tolls for thee


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

@Platinum just a little bit more and you will be raging in no time.



Aries said:


> Excited for wrestle mania



 I might check it out.


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 8, 2018)

So how does the mafia section compare to the past? Was it better, more active, or is the same? Just curious


----------



## Aries (Apr 8, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Platinum just a little bit more and you will be raging in no time.
> 
> 
> 
> I might check it out.



The set is looking nice, watching atm. Nakamura vs AJ is gonna steal the show and worth watching mania for


----------



## Aries (Apr 8, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> So how does the mafia section compare to the past? Was it better, more active, or is the same? Just curious



Back in 2011 most games were 40 player ones

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 8, 2018)

yeah in 2011 your game was either at least 40+ players or invite-only because otherwise people would get mad at missing signups

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 8, 2018)

Aries said:


> The set is looking nice, watching atm. Nakamura vs AJ is gonna steal the show and worth watching mania for


Did you watch the pre-show and the Women's Battle Royal? I'm still confused as to why they had Becky Lynch come out with full entrance...and then awkwardly had almost everyone else walk out to the general theme...and then went back to Bayley getting an entrance...and then cut to a promo for Paige's movie just to return for Sasha getting half an entrance...what the fuck?


----------



## Aries (Apr 8, 2018)

Azeruth said:


> Did you watch the pre-show and the Women's Battle Royal? I'm still confused as to why they had Becky Lynch come out with full entrance...and then awkwardly had almost everyone else walk out to the general theme...and then went back to Bayley getting an entrance...and then cut to a promo for Paige's movie just to return for Sasha getting half an entrance...what the fuck?



I was watching it and yeah it was wierd. Seems like a vince thing to do, hes likely still ticked his fabolous moolah trophy/rumble name had to get nixed. I feel the cruiserweight match got shitted on the worse. Midway through the match they cut to a ronda rousey promo as they were trying to tell a emotional story.

Atleast its starting with the IC title. Who do you think will be brauns partner?


----------



## Magic (Apr 8, 2018)

Fuck, It's a fine day.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 8, 2018)

Aries said:


> I was watching it and yeah it was wierd. Seems like a vince thing to do, hes likely still ticked his fabolous moolah trophy/rumble name had to get nixed. I feel the cruiserweight match got shitted on the worse. Midway through the match they cut to a ronda rousey promo as they were trying to tell a emotional story.
> 
> Atleast its starting with the IC title. Who do you think will be brauns partner?


I didn't get to really see the Cruiserweight match. We eat dinner around 5pm here so I ended up returning to the ending. Glad Cedric won it though.

No idea who Braun will have as a partner. Since I saw Bray return for the Andre Battle Royal that probably eliminates him. I feel like a debut or return is most likely but I haven't paid attention to dirt sheets for a very long time, so I have no idea if Samoa Joe or Big Cass are due back from injury yet.


----------



## Aries (Apr 8, 2018)

Azeruth said:


> I didn't get to really see the Cruiserweight match. We eat dinner around 5pm here so I ended up returning to the ending. Glad Cedric won it though.
> 
> No idea who Braun will have as a partner. Since I saw Bray return for the Andre Battle Royal that probably eliminates him. I feel like a debut or return is most likely but I haven't paid attention to dirt sheets for a very long time, so I have no idea if Samoa Joe or Big Cass are due back from injury yet.



Im glad Bray has psuedo turned face with broken matt. He needs it to freshen his character again. Great gimmick ruined by vince.

I hope its no big cass or big show. The crowd will go mild. Please make it elias


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 8, 2018)

Wow. They really ended Asuka's streak at Wrestlemania? Did Charlotte really need another Wrestlemania moment?


----------



## Magic (Apr 8, 2018)

are you guys watching on TV?


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 8, 2018)

RemChu said:


> are you guys watching on TV?


Nah, they moved all their PPVs to their special Network that you have to pay monthly for. I usually instantly end my subscription after the PPV though and then just pay for the ones I want. Usually after a full year you end up getting one for free so I got to watch the Rumble for free this year. Paying for Mania though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 8, 2018)

Oh shit. 
There has to be an illegal stream of it up somewhere.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 8, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Oh shit.
> There has to be an illegal stream of it up somewhere.


Probably. I would imagine someone posted links in the Wrestling thread at some point but I stopped going there for a long time.


----------



## Aries (Apr 8, 2018)

Am I going fuckin over-Triple Booker H


----------



## Platinum (Apr 8, 2018)

I have conquered my rage Vasto. I now am filled with nothing but the stoic, righteous indignation of hope.


----------



## Aries (Apr 8, 2018)

Jinder winning was bad


----------



## Aries (Apr 8, 2018)

Platinum is gonna get taken out to show how strong apathy has gotten


----------



## Platinum (Apr 8, 2018)

Nah, Vasto is the one who gets worfed to show how powerful the new team of the week is.

I am the one who heroically sacrifices themselves while an aerosmith song plays in the background.


----------



## Aries (Apr 8, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Nah, Vasto is the one who gets worfed to show how powerful the new team of the week is.
> 
> I am the one who heroically sacrifices themselves while an aerosmith song plays in the background.



Vasto the one who gets taken out to show how powerful the villain of the arc is

Platinum who sacrifices himself to give the heroes a chance to survive long enough to regroup and get strong enough to beat the main villain in the end. Also to show how hopeless the situation is


Aries the one who joins the heroes to fight the villain to show how dangerous the villain is and ironically give the heroes a shred of Hope to win


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 8, 2018)

WWE going full throttle on Reigns by once again keeping the Royal Rumble winner out of the true main event slot and also putting arguably the hottest match on the card third from last.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 8, 2018)

Crowd seemed completely uninterested in the match and both Rumble winners lost their Mania matches. Double shame.


----------



## Aries (Apr 8, 2018)

Vince ego running wild again.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 8, 2018)

The only thing left for me is Braun's mystery tag partner. If that's a flop, I'm not expecting to enjoy Reigns vs. Lesnar so...will be a fairly disappointing Mania IMO.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 8, 2018)

A little kid is currently a Tag Team Champion right now...



Ok I'm laughing really hard right now not gonna lie...


----------



## Aries (Apr 8, 2018)

Here comes the big dogs 3 year long coronation


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 8, 2018)

Aries said:


> Here comes the big dogs 3 year long coronation


If Roman wins I'm going to be annoyed because I don't care for him and I'm tired of him being pushed as the next Cena.
If Lesnar wins I'm going to be annoyed because I don't care for him and I'm tired of him being pushed as an unstoppable machine that's above Cena.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 9, 2018)

I guess it's the latter.

Was not worth the $10, should have just skipped it like last year. They need to trim Wrestlemania's length drastically. 7 hour slog of weird booking.


----------



## Aries (Apr 9, 2018)

One day ill get a WWE game trilogy going. 

Attitude Era
Ruthless Aggression Era
Reality Era


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 9, 2018)

@Aries @Azeruth go ahead....try and tell me that was a good WM....good moments....overall bad.


----------



## Aries (Apr 9, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Aries @Azeruth go ahead....try and tell me that was a good WM....good moments....overall bad.



It peaked with the ronda match

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 9, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Aries @Azeruth go ahead....try and tell me that was a good WM....good moments....overall bad.


I was pretty damn disappointed in it. As much as I found Nicholas winning the tag titles to be funny I still wanted an actual partner for Braun.

Seth becoming a Grand Slam Champion doesn't really bother me, the match was fine. Glad Daniel Bryan is back, not sure quite how the Zayn/Owens thing can continue though. Bludgeon Brothers winning is another fine thing. No real qualms about it. Happy Cedric won the CW title. Hardy winning the Battle Royal is fine with Bray, could be interesting to see what those two do together. The Women's Battle Royal was just bizarre to me. The entrances were weird, and then it basically was just there to continue Sasha and Bayley's feud...only Naomi randomly won in the end? Surprised Naomi wasn't given a special entrance given that WWE really loved her Glow stuff before. They continue to misuse Becky IMO and that breaks my heart. Honestly was shocked Nia won solely because it made the most sense for her to win...so I expected them to pull another swerve and have Alexa retain.

I find the decision to end Asuka's streak fairly baffling. And of course it was Charlotte who ended it, as if she needed more accolades. I don't understand why you hype Asuka so much that you give her the first ever Women's Royal Rumble win, stretch it into the Mixed Match Challenge as well, and then decide 'Let's have her streak end at Wrestlemania!'. She could have won the title, defended it, and then lost it and her streak to someone else that could have severely used that accolade to boost their career. Beating Asuka's streak for the title could have been an instant star making moment for one of the women...instead it went to Charlotte FLAIR.

The fan reaction to Styles/Nakamura was disheartening. I don't understand why they continue to try and stop Rusev, he's one of the most popular and talented people they have. I have never particularly cared for Rousey being in WWE but at least the match was ok.

I kept seeing some people question where Carmella was after Charlotte won. They then assumed she'd be out to win the Raw Women's title...why does she have the briefcase at this point?

The whole show was too fucking long. Matches felt like 'that was fine' or 'what the fuck was that'. I feel like a jumbled mess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 9, 2018)

People wanted hxh edit instead they will get Marvel cinnematic verse V2. I am contemplating making Plat Thor to my Loki to give someone else the nod. But might also just switch things up and just make Plat Captain America to my IronMan. Probably 

The original 2003 Hulk movie being part of the franchise.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 9, 2018)

Topkek. Ask people what they want, give them your own choice. Stay fresh Chaosxreaper


----------



## Aries (Apr 9, 2018)

You realize the other option which is winning atm is you guys giving me the choice to select the theme?


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2018)

Fuck I want some rice and beans.

Miss Caribbean food.

no carribean delivery near me.

Would even go for Mexican.


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2018)

I had like some beef patty stuff from a deli convenience store.....reminded me of that stuff. 



hungry


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2018)

friend plantain, white rice, beans, legumes, bean sauce .

Oh I did have plantain chips today.

so

some compromise.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 9, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Fuck I want some rice and beans.
> 
> Miss Caribbean food.
> 
> ...


No spanish or jamaican restaurants near you?


----------



## Aries (Apr 9, 2018)

As shocking as it may sound ive been looking into other series for a while now. Yugioh so far has been my favorite as feel got a great mafia comparison for it. Teen Titans 2nd so far. But as I thought about these fan fav series people wanted HxH, FMA, JJBA, Digimon etc I came to the conclusion after a week of thinking about it that I cant fully commit to editing a full anime series. 

This isnt a lol troll thing or a fuck your options only mines matter thing. The CR of the past may have pulled it off but the present one now just doesn't have the time anymore. Have no prob making a one shot out of it or editing a arc but not going to fully commit to making it a series knowing full well wont finish it. 

B: Want to include everyone but also want to make sure everyone who voted is represented/given their screen time and not have to wait x amount to appear. Aswell as it being managable length for me to start it and end the series with a proper conclusion.
Unless can find a better option, Star Wars is another good option, may reconsider it or wait


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> No spanish or jamaican restaurants near you?


Yes there are. 

11pm I'm not walking around the city ~_~ :tired

I need a cooking mama.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 9, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Yes there are.
> 
> 11pm I'm not walking around the city ~_~ :tired
> 
> I need a cooking mama.


True true. My gf went to culinary school but doesn't cook spanish or jamaican cause she doesn't like it


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2018)

OMG COOKING SCHOOL!

My aunt she went to cooking school, she was sleeping over my mom's place once like a year ago, she made breakfast.

it was sooo good. 

Real chefs are no joke.


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2018)

Finding a girl who cooks.


----------



## Baba (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Apr 9, 2018)

RemChu said:


> OMG COOKING SCHOOL!
> 
> My aunt she went to cooking school, she was sleeping over my mom's place once like a year ago, she made breakfast.
> 
> ...



@Legend


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2018)

Legend is a chef? o.o


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2018)

On Steam for fifty  VR "game" has "nudity"


gufah


----------



## Baba (Apr 9, 2018)

so creepy o-o


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 9, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Legend is a chef? o.o



Yeah


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 9, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Legend is a chef? o.o



Would have been one.


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2018)

I smell like a big pizza pie,


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 9, 2018)

I want mini spring rolls


----------



## Baba (Apr 9, 2018)

I need good animu/shows suggestions


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 9, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Would have been one.



Didn't he say he is one?


----------



## Baba (Apr 9, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I want mini spring rolls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 9, 2018)

Baba said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2018)

Baba said:


> I need good animu/shows suggestions


Grancrest Senki.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 9, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Grancrest Senki.


I saw the comments on the anime site and it said it was boring


----------



## Baba (Apr 9, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


>


Are you vegetarian/vegan?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 9, 2018)

have you tried watching youjo senki? @Baba


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2018)

I kind of hate anime right now. Yup yup.


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2018)

lol


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 9, 2018)

Baba said:


> Are you vegetarian/vegan?



Not really, I just prefer the vegetarian mini spring rolls over the bigger ones with chicken in them

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 9, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> have you tried watching youjo senki? @Baba


No, I just googled it. I've seen either a video or a gif of that girl air fighting a bunch of people before, it was cool.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 9, 2018)

Baba said:


> No, I just googled it. I've seen either a video or a gif of that girl air fighting a bunch of people before, it was cool.



Should watch it, it's fun  

Think it has like 12 episodes so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 9, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Not really, I just prefer the vegetarian mini spring rolls over the bigger ones with chicken in them


Spring rolls only tastes good with some spicy chili sauce  or else the flavor is too bland for me .


ahh Now I'm hungry

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 9, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Should watch it, it's fun
> 
> Think it has like 12 episodes so far


I will today  Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 9, 2018)

RemChu said:


> lol


I don't get it


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2018)

I still want some rice and beaaaans.


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2018)

Baba said:


> I don't get it



Well Wolverine is really short. 
Not really much to it.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 9, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Didn't he say he is one?



Idunno.


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2018)

Looking at Marc Silvestri art, found it funny so just posted it.


----------



## Baba (Apr 9, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Well Wolverine is really short.
> Not really much to it.


I thought he was on his knees or something


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2018)

Baba said:


> I thought he was on his knees or something


yeah comic book wolverine is a midget of a man and hairy,

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 9, 2018)

Baba said:


> Spring rolls only tastes good with some spicy chili sauce  or else the flavor is too bland for me .
> 
> 
> ahh Now I'm hungry



I like them with sweet & sour sauce, chili sauce and some special sauce our Chinese restaurant has that goes to a certain meal, I like dipping spring rolls in there because it really tastes great together

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 9, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I like them with sweet & sour sauce, chili sauce and some special sauce our Chinese restaurant has that goes to a certain meal, I like dipping spring rolls in there because it really tastes great together


The shezwan/sichuan sauce?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 9, 2018)

Baba said:


> The shezwan/sichuan sauce?



Nah, it's a different one


----------



## Baba (Apr 9, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Nah, it's a different one


We get it here with shezwan sauce. It's a popular chinese sauce. It tastes so godly fat


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 9, 2018)

Baba said:


> We get it here with shezwan sauce. It's a popular chinese sauce. It tastes so godly fat



Hmmm... I think the one I mean is "hoisin sauce", tastes good to rice and chicken too, fave meal of that restaurant over here

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 9, 2018)

Em, I know it’s basically Latin for ‘moon’ but isn’t it generally called ‘Luna’ when specified sometimes?


----------



## Stelios (Apr 9, 2018)

MAD said:


> Em, I know it’s basically Latin for ‘moon’ but isn’t it generally called ‘Luna’ when specified sometimes?



It’s just that English suck.

We have at least 3 words for the moon 

Σελήνη, Φεγγάρι in Greek
Full moon = Πανσέληνος


----------



## Stelios (Apr 9, 2018)

Half moon = μισοφέγγαρο


----------



## Avito (Apr 9, 2018)

Evening guys


----------



## Aries (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Baba (Apr 9, 2018)

why is my name on the trending thingy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 9, 2018)

MAD said:


> Em, I know it’s basically Latin for ‘moon’ but isn’t it generally called ‘Luna’ when specified sometimes?


I've only seen people call it Moon


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 9, 2018)

Moon blood


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2018)

Selene

noun
1.
the Greek goddess of the moon Roman counterpart Luna

Also, Selena. a female given name.


----------



## Aries (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2018)

Oh hey Order is finally in control of this thread.



Mr. Waffles said:


> @Legend


Ive been summoned.


RemChu said:


> Legend is a chef? o.o


Yep. Im in school for it.


Underworld Broker said:


> Yeah


Yes.


Mr. Waffles said:


> Would have been one.


I am you senile old man.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 9, 2018)

Legend said:


> Oh hey Order is finally in control of this thread.
> 
> 
> Ive been summoned.
> ...



open a 3* michelin and invite me to dine


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> open a 3* michelin and invite me to dine


Perhaps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 9, 2018)

Legend said:


> Perhaps


open a street vendor hot dog cart and give me free hot dogs


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> open a street vendor hot dog cart and give me free hot dogs


Thats not fiscally smart


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 9, 2018)

Legend said:


> Thats not fiscally smart


I'd appreciate it tho


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 9, 2018)

Very noble of you to eat hot dogs.


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I'd appreciate it tho


Perhaps a free app


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> open a street vendor hot dog cart and give me free hot *dogs*


Cannibal.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 9, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Cannibal.







Subarashii said:


> Very noble of you to eat hot dogs.


I ain't about that ugly dog life


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2018)

Cold dogs work. 

*bites*


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## White Wolf (Apr 9, 2018)

did she dieded yet?


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 9, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> did she die yet?


First of all, fixed your grammar.
Second of all, SHE IS A NATIONAL TREASURE

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 9, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> First of all, fixed your grammar.
> Second of all, SHE IS A NATIONAL TREASURE


I sorry 
yes, she is, but even treasure gets stoleded sometimes

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 9, 2018)

I watched the new Jumanji, and it wasn't bad.
Funny, mindless good time.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 9, 2018)

Legend said:


> I am you senile old man.



Oh... you still are. 

Hasn't it been like 6 or 7 years already ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 9, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Oh... you still are.
> 
> Hasn't it been like 6 or 7 years already ?



je hebt droge humor. ik vind het leuk


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> je hebt droge humor. ik vind het leuk



There was no humor in that post though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 9, 2018)

Do I have to use u when talking to you


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Do I have to use u when talking to you



Have to, no.
You can just use "jij", "je", "jou(w)".

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2018)

Check the puzzle, does it fit ? I am alpha and omega And on the seventh day I rise Past the pangs of my resistance...


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2018)

Sleepy afternoon


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 9, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Have to, no.
> You can just use "jij", "je", "jou(w)".



dat wil zeggen dat wij zijn vrienden


----------



## Avito (Apr 9, 2018)

Morning


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 9, 2018)

Avito said:


> Morning



porning


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Oh... you still are.
> 
> Hasn't it been like 6 or 7 years already ?


Ive started and stopped uni. ill be finally done in may after much delay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Aries (Apr 10, 2018)

Episode 1: The Spiting Menace
Episode 2: Attack of the Egos
Episode 3: Revenge of the Trolls

Episode 4: A New Hope
Episode 5: The Troll Strikes Back
Episode 6: Return of Order

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 10, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> porning


What


----------



## Avito (Apr 10, 2018)

The Han solo movie is looking good 
Its good they are implementing the marvel formula in star wars too

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 10, 2018)

the new series of beyblade just started in japan


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2018)

Dragoooon


----------



## poutanko (Apr 10, 2018)

Leggy bro


----------



## Didi (Apr 10, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> dat wil zeggen dat wij zijn vrienden




*dat betekent dat wij vrienden zijn

At least, I assume you mean something like betekent with your awkward usage of wil zeggen, which no dutchie would ever say, tho it wasn't grammaticaly incorrect tho
zijn goes after vrienden there though because you made the verb the object by using dat
like normally
wij zijn vrienden -> wij is the subject (vrienden too I guess? idk)
but, dat (wij-vrienden-zijn) the entire subsentence is a subject idk how to explain this but fuck you it goes at the back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Subarashii (Apr 10, 2018)

72 days until my wedding and I'm still not sure about my accessories.
I think I'll keep it simple since my belt has a lot of bling on it

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 10, 2018)

I just heard Harry Styles has a thing for older ladies 
Maybe I should postpone my wedding

Reactions: Funny 3 | Lewd 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 10, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I just heard Harry Styles has a thing for older ladies
> Maybe I should postpone my wedding



How old are you?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 10, 2018)

And yes I realize this is a question you never ask to girls but you baited it so now I get to ask

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Apr 10, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> And yes I realize this is a question you never ask to girls but you baited it so now I get to ask



She said her age before. She even beats waffles iirc


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 10, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> How old are you?


68


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 10, 2018)

Stelios said:


> She said her age before. She even beats waffles iirc


Jokes on you, I'm only 12
My fiance is a rich Iranian oil tycoon.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 10, 2018)

(12 + 68) / 2 = 40


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 10, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> (12 + 68) / 2 = 40


----------



## Stelios (Apr 10, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Jokes on you, I'm only 12
> My fiance is a rich Iranian oil tycoon.



You have the same age with Christina Applegate


----------



## Baba (Apr 10, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> 72 days until my wedding and I'm still not sure about my accessories.
> I think I'll keep it simple since my belt has a lot of bling on it


Wear a cop hat instead of a veil

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 10, 2018)

Stelios said:


> You have the same age with Christina Applegate


She's 46, I'm 64.  You were close though.


Baba said:


> Wear a cop hat instead of a veil


What about a cop hat made out of a veil?


----------



## Baba (Apr 10, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> What about a cop hat made out of a veil?


Better

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 10, 2018)

@RemChu 

Hyped

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Didi (Apr 10, 2018)

y'all are thirsty af

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 10, 2018)

RuPaul makes music?


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 10, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> RuPaul makes music?


It's from like, 2009


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 10, 2018)

I'm thinking about making tacos, anyone has a good recipe?


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 10, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm thinking about making tacos, anyone has a good recipe?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 10, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm thinking about making tacos, anyone has a good recipe?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tiger (Apr 10, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm thinking about making tacos, anyone has a good recipe?



Seasoned ground beef:
Regular or Lean beef
Garlic
Cumin
Onion
Salt
Pepper
Cayenne if you're fun

Shredded lettuce 
Diced tomato
Guacemole
Sour cream 
Shredded cheddar

Corn or flour tortillas


I mean...this is pretty basic stuff. But fancier tacos just can't really compare with the heavyweight champ.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 10, 2018)

I would prefer tacos with meat before I try fish  


Can't watch videos atm, will check later  



Tiger said:


> Seasoned ground beef:
> Regular or Lean beef
> Garlic
> Cumin
> ...



Okey seems easy  btw. never tried Guacamole, hope tacos taste good without it too, hmm...


----------



## Baba (Apr 10, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Can't watch videos atm, will check later


watch all their videos


----------



## Didi (Apr 10, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> never tried Guacamole




what


----------



## Stelios (Apr 10, 2018)

Didi said:


> *dat betekent dat wij vrienden zijn
> 
> At least, I assume you mean something like betekent with your awkward usage of wil zeggen, which no dutchie would ever say, tho it wasn't grammaticaly incorrect tho
> zijn goes after vrienden there though because you made the verb the object by using dat
> ...



Chatbots weten geen grammatica

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 10, 2018)

> discussing dresses and cooking

How low the mighty have fallen.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 10, 2018)

Catamount said:


> > discussing dresses and cooking
> 
> How low the mighty have fallen.



Can you python ?


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Leggy bro


Bunny

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 10, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I would prefer tacos with meat before I try fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rude


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 10, 2018)

Dangit @Underworld Broker why do you look like Ava!?


----------



## Catamount (Apr 10, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Can you python ?


Can python environment on Linux server.
You?


----------



## Stelios (Apr 10, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Can python environment on Linux server.
> You?



I wrote my own version of hunger game last for chatterbox in python. As for “Linux” my job title actually includes it.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 10, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I wrote my own version of hunger game last for chatterbox in python. As for “Linux” my job title actually includes it.


I could support your valuable customers


----------



## Magic (Apr 10, 2018)

Aries said:


> @RemChu
> 
> Hyped


Sick, will play through all of them this summer.

Like 4 summers ago I played through all the megaman classic games on emus.

:fanatic

FUCKIING AMAZING


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 10, 2018)

Baba said:


> watch all their videos



Will try  



Didi said:


> what



I haven't tried tacos either tbh 



Subarashii said:


> Dangit @Underworld Broker why do you look like Ava!?



Have no other big avy on my phone beside his sansa avy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stelios (Apr 10, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I could support your valuable customers



hmmm I guess we could use a junior developer


----------



## Didi (Apr 10, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I haven't tried tacos either tbh




how


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 10, 2018)

Saw the video, so good  ... 

I also saw this one and I got hungry watching him just cut the vegetables 
Imagine him cutting it in slow motion and idk, zoom in to those vegetables 



Didi said:


> how



Idk, so is life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 10, 2018)

What continent do you live on UB? 
I feel like tacos are ubiquitous, but I'm from the US so they are here.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 10, 2018)

Stelios said:


> hmmm I guess we could use a junior developer


We could use everyone with a brain


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 10, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> What continent do you live on UB?
> I feel like tacos are ubiquitous, but I'm from the US so they are here.



I live in germany


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 10, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I live in germany


Makes sense now


----------



## Shizune (Apr 10, 2018)

Okay, I am sorry for abandoning you all in your time of need. I needed to tend to some things IRL.

However.

HOWEVER...


----------



## Shizune (Apr 10, 2018)

DO YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS???????????

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shizune (Apr 10, 2018)

3.5 YEARS, BITCH! And it's OVER! She's BACK!


----------



## Magic (Apr 10, 2018)

Food porn and thunder thighs.


----------



## Aries (Apr 10, 2018)

Megaman x collection
Donkey Kong Country
Smash bros

All i need for this year


----------



## Aries (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 10, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Okay, I am sorry for abandoning you all in your time of need. I needed to tend to some things IRL.
> 
> However.
> 
> HOWEVER...



It's cool man, the game was a sucess. Thanks for taking it over for a part of it.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 10, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Guacemole


Was looking quite GOAT until I read this


----------



## Magic (Apr 10, 2018)

gets lively at 15:40+

before that kinda .
Actually fuck this entire set. Listened to another set by these two it was really good. This is ehhh at best.

Something better ?


30:36 - 07. Dusky ft. Solomon Grey – Long Wait (Yotto Remix) (POLYDOR) 
my favorite
so good


----------



## Magic (Apr 10, 2018)

Ending the set with Röyksopp feat. Susanne Sundfør 'Never Ever' [Yotto Remix] (Dog Triumph)


Ah this DJ has great taste 
hearing he is a fan of chemical brothers as a kid , it all makes sense. 

I need to DJ :itchy


----------



## Magic (Apr 10, 2018)

Solomon Grey's vocals over any track, instant gold. Audio morphine.


----------



## Aries (Apr 10, 2018)

*Narrator*: We interrupt this convo program to bring you...Hope the WPKowardly Dawg Show, starring WolfPrince, the Kowardly Dawg! Abandoned as a pup, he was found by Avalon , who lives in the Mafia Convo of nowhere with her husband, ViolEustace Bagge.

*Violeustace*: GAH!

*Narrator*: But memey stuff happens in the Mafia Convo. It's up to WPK to save his new home!

*ViolEustace*: Stupid furry! You made me look bad!  *Puts on a troll mask*
OOGA BOOGA BOOGA!

*WPK:* AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 10, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 10, 2018)

Narrator: Hope... Rage... And Everything Troll... These were the ingredients chosen to create the most Balanced Role... But Proffessor Lawtonium added a extra ingredient to the concuction... CheMemecal X... Thus the MafiaPuff Trio was born... Using their ultra super meme 
gimmicks Aries, Platinum and Vasto have dedicated their existence to stopping other gimmicks in the mafia section

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Avito (Apr 11, 2018)

Aries said:


> Narrator: Hope... Rage... And Everything Troll... These were the ingredients chosen to create the most Balanced Role... But Proffessor Lawtonium added a extra ingredient to the concuction... CheMemecal X... Thus the MafiaPuff Trio was born... Using their ultra super meme
> gimmicks Aries, Platinum and Vasto have dedicated their existence to stopping other gimmicks in the mafia section


Ting Ting Ting Ting Ting Ting 
*power puff Music plays*


----------



## Magic (Apr 11, 2018)

Pure <3


----------



## Avito (Apr 11, 2018)

Get over your spite alredy you little bunny @poutanko

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> DO YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS???????????


Finally!


----------



## Baba (Apr 11, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Saw the video, so good  ...
> 
> I also saw this one and I got hungry watching him just cut the vegetables
> Imagine him cutting it in slow motion and idk, zoom in to those vegetables
> ...


Isn't taco basically just your favorite meat dish between a tortilla  

Like you can put any good meat dish in their with some salsa, mole and some veggies and call it a taco


----------



## Baba (Apr 11, 2018)

The drop +_+


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> DO YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS???????????



spj happy for you, conrgats on the tnew nicki album!!!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 11, 2018)

zatch is a dumb drunk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Didi (Apr 11, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> zatch is a dumb



tru


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 11, 2018)

Isn't everyone dumb drunk?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 11, 2018)

Baba said:


> Isn't taco basically just your favorite meat dish between a tortilla
> 
> Like you can put any good meat dish in there with some salsa, mole and some veggies and call it a taco



The things im usually eating wouldn't really taste good in a taco and should be served on a plate imo

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 11, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> The things im usually eating wouldn't really taste good in a taco and should be served on a plate imo


What's your fave meal?


----------



## Stelios (Apr 11, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Isn't everyone dumb drunk?



No not really


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 11, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> What's your fave meal?



Good question  

Hmmmmm..... I really like mashed potatoes + salmon gratin


----------



## Baba (Apr 11, 2018)

I'm hungry


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 11, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Good question
> 
> Hmmmmm..... I really like mashed potatoes + salmon gratin


I've never heard of salmon gratin but that meal sounds good!


----------



## Catamount (Apr 11, 2018)

Stelios said:


> No not really


That's what a dumb drunk says when asked why he is so dumb when he is drunk.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 11, 2018)

> tfw you can edit your reply before it is checked by numerous checkers, chekerits and checkerupers


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 11, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I've never heard of salmon gratin but that meal sounds good!



Google it, fits pretty good to mashed potatoes


----------



## Stelios (Apr 11, 2018)

Catamount said:


> That's what a dumb drunk says when asked why he is so dumb when he is drunk.



How do you know?


----------



## Stelios (Apr 11, 2018)

Current mood

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 11, 2018)

Stelios said:


> How do you know?


A friend told me.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 11, 2018)

Catamount said:


> A friend told me.


----------



## Viole (Apr 11, 2018)

Looking for 1 player as replacment to start game


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 11, 2018)

I deleted my post. I just had an idea so Ill wait to see if it works first before ranting about my failed game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 11, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I deleted my post. I just had an idea so Ill wait to see if it works first before ranting about my failed game.



and if it doesnt work out or isnt balanced

who cares, host it anyways

thats the NF mantra.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 11, 2018)

Great game!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 11, 2018)

My pc is a pile of trash, should i kill myself?


----------



## Magic (Apr 11, 2018)

Shiny said:


> My pc is a pile of trash, should i kill myself?


No.


thinking of eating this today 
" Chicken Momo (10 Pcs) Minced chicken marinated in nepali spices stuffed in flour wrap and steamed. Served with a special momo sauce. Signature dish. Traditional Nepali food."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 11, 2018)

RemChu said:


> No.
> 
> 
> thinking of eating this today
> " Chicken Momo (10 Pcs) Minced chicken marinated in nepali spices stuffed in flour wrap and steamed. Served with a special momo sauce. Signature dish. Traditional Nepali food."



hell to the fucking yes


----------



## Magic (Apr 11, 2018)

Food came, delivery guy was a woman.

FUCKING BEAUTIFUL.  Not sure where Nepal is but need to visit some time.


----------



## Ashi (Apr 11, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Food came, delivery guy was a woman.
> 
> FUCKING BEAUTIFUL.  Not sure where Nepal is but need to visit some time.



Did you get her number


----------



## Magic (Apr 11, 2018)

Ashi said:


> Did you get her number


No, and welcome to the mafia section.


----------



## Ashi (Apr 11, 2018)

RemChu said:


> No, and welcome to the mafia section.


Not really my first time but I always appreciate a warm welcome


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 11, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Food came, delivery guy was a woman.
> 
> FUCKING BEAUTIFUL.  Not sure where Nepal is but need to visit some time.



ok but how was the food


----------



## Magic (Apr 11, 2018)

Good , eating it, gonna take a nap after.

Spicey lamb dish~

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 11, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Good , eating it, gonna take a nap after.


that woman would really fit perfectly in a scheme
what a waste


----------



## Aries (Apr 12, 2018)

By Friday i shall have the 1st episode edit in the mafia the movie thread. Updating.ir after x amount of days

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Not sure where Nepal is


----------



## Stelios (Apr 12, 2018)

Did you really expected an American to fair well in geography? I don’t know why but they are completely irrelevant with this subject

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 12, 2018)

No but come on, fuck me, Nepal?

Either he doesn't know that it's in the Himalayas, or he doesn't know where the Himalayas are

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 12, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Did you really expected an American to fair well in geography?


RemChu is americano?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Apr 12, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Did you really expected an American to fair well in geography? I don’t know why but they are completely irrelevant with this subject


Thought it's just stereotype


----------



## poutanko (Apr 12, 2018)

@Underworld Broker why now?


----------



## Shizune (Apr 12, 2018)

​


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 12, 2018)

So many games starting in April  Even I'm hosting a game next week


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 12, 2018)

poutanko said:


> @Underworld Broker why now?



I'm pretty sure I'll have time on the weekend .... or I'll make it so that I have enough free time


----------



## poutanko (Apr 12, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm pretty sure I'll have time on the weekend .... or I'll make it so that I have enough free time

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 12, 2018)

poutanko said:


>





You should make sure you also have enough free time in case I need you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 12, 2018)

Didi said:


> No but come on, fuck me, Nepal?
> 
> Either he doesn't know that it's in the Himalayas, or he doesn't know where the Himalayas are



I'm an abominable snowman hunter, I know. :destinationtruth


----------



## Magic (Apr 12, 2018)

Brain fart. 

Excuse me.


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 12, 2018)

Why does this thread get to go on forever and others don't?
All thread should be like this


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 12, 2018)

Avito said:


>


Not everyone has access to a map 
I had a friend from Nepal back in college.  She was the shortest girl I've ever met who was still skinny.


----------



## Avito (Apr 12, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Not everyone has access to a map
> I had a friend from Nepal back in college.  She was the shortest girl I've ever met who was still skinny.


But arent we all educated 
Everyone has fucking geographical knowledge and bot to mention it has world's largest mountain too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 12, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Why does this thread get to go on forever and others don't?
> All thread should be like this


There's a few others that do go on forever. 

In the past there were reasons for threads not to go on forever, but now those reasons are gone. 

Though some convo threads prefer rebooting after x posts to give a ''fresh'' feel to it.


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> There's a few others that do go on forever.
> 
> In the past there were reasons for threads not to go on forever, but now those reasons are gone.
> 
> Though some convo threads prefer rebooting after x posts to give a ''fresh'' feel to it.


"Fresh" pshhh


----------



## Didi (Apr 12, 2018)

Those that reboot usually have a prize at post 2000 
usually getting to name the new thread


relics from the olden days


----------



## Catamount (Apr 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> There's a few others that do go on forever.
> 
> In the past there were reasons for threads not to go on forever, but now those reasons are gone.
> 
> Though some convo threads prefer rebooting after x posts to give a ''fresh'' feel to it.


You mean NF lifted the post limit for convo threads?


----------



## Catamount (Apr 12, 2018)

Didi said:


> relics from the olden days


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 12, 2018)

Catamount said:


> You mean NF lifted the post limit for convo threads?



Yeah

2 years ago


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 12, 2018)

Back when DarkZero would magically respawn to help Aries spam the thread to post 2000.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 12, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> 2 years ago


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 12, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Yeah
> 
> 2 years ago


I guess it's been a while since I've been on here lol


----------



## Catamount (Apr 12, 2018)

I want a border, but a real one, can someone do a border


----------



## Aries (Apr 12, 2018)

Its a shame zero is too busy these days with university and what not to come back. The days when zero was the seth rollins to my triple h are gone


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 12, 2018)

we've watched them come
we've watched them go
GARGOYLES OF THE MAFIA CATHEDRAL
<electric guitar solo>


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 12, 2018)

Never buy from Amazon without going to Fakespot.com

I swear to god it's saved me from buying fake reviewed products that don't work


----------



## Shizune (Apr 12, 2018)

Wig flew to Timbuktu

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 12, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Wig flew to Timbuktu


Liked it better than Chun Li


----------



## Shizune (Apr 12, 2018)

All I can say is, wig

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Apr 12, 2018)

Chun Li snatched me too but the explicit isn't on YouTube yet


----------



## Baba (Apr 12, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Chun Li snatched me too but the explicit isn't on YouTube yet


Someone else has posted it


----------



## Shizune (Apr 12, 2018)

The traffic from Nicki's new music just broke the music forum I use so y'all stuck with me for now


----------



## Shizune (Apr 12, 2018)

_Let's be real, all you bitches wanna look like me
Wanna be in demand, get booked like me
Wanna run up in the lab and cook like me
But ain't nan you hoes pussy good like me
_
^ me talking to @Laix, @WolfPrinceKouga and @Aries​

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Apr 12, 2018)

Lowkey ready to stab someone because she did a whole ass interview and ain't reveal a damn thing about the new album but it's all positivity today!


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 12, 2018)

Who is that song about? She seems pretty mad at someone


----------



## Aries (Apr 12, 2018)

I have a 20 player Spiderman game with all the roles and what not. I should have started off with that game

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Tiger (Apr 12, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I would prefer tacos with meat before I try fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dr. White said:


> Was looking quite GOAT until I read this



I'm not into guac, myself. But my wife loves avocado/guacamole on tacos, so I added it. Honestly, I don't put sour cream on mine, either, because I'm not a bitch. 

Seasoned beef, salsa, tomato, lettuce...truly all you need if the beef is done right.


----------



## Shizune (Apr 12, 2018)

NAH.

This is the ONE.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Apr 12, 2018)

The queen came and did what she had to do, and showed these other girls what they should have done.


----------



## Magic (Apr 12, 2018)

So is the album out? O_o


----------



## Shizune (Apr 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> So is the album out? O_o



The who? The what?! We haven't heard of such things over here in the Nicki fandom!


----------



## Platinum (Apr 12, 2018)

Aries said:


> Its a shame zero is too busy these days with university and what not to come back. The days when zero was the seth rollins to my triple h are gone



I'm all you have left... at least until I go out for a pack of smokes again.


----------



## Aries (Apr 12, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I'm all you have left... at least until I go out for a pack of smokes again.



The rivalry that never ends, its a shame after all the build up to our final duel its going to end as anti climantic as the samurai jack series finale.


----------



## Aries (Apr 12, 2018)

Mafia is like Yugioh, Platinum is the yami yugi to my yami bakura. To ancient beings forever destined to battle one another.

The Winged Dragon of Rage
Slifer the Hope Dragon
Obelisk the Trollmentor


----------



## Magic (Apr 12, 2018)

Two*


----------



## Platinum (Apr 12, 2018)

*Too


----------



## Aries (Apr 12, 2018)

The Heart of the Cards=Hope=Asspull


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 12, 2018)

Aries said:


> The Heart of the Cards=Hope=Asspull


=Trolling


----------



## Aries (Apr 13, 2018)

Superman said:


> =Trolling


You are the Yami Marik of the franchise Vasto.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 13, 2018)

Aries is 100% Pegasus.

Avito is the dude who tries to rape teah in the japanese version.

Whitewolf is tristan.

Melodie is Mei

Ya boi is bakura. Both sides.

Wpk clearly kaiba

Plat is Joey wheeler

Zatch is little yugi

WAD is yami yugi

Law is yugi's grandpa

Jayjay is bandit keith

Vasto is marik

Ava is weevil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 13, 2018)

Dr. White thinking he has any relevance in the cr and platinum mafia community narrative thats been going on since 2011 is cute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Apr 13, 2018)

@Shizune ho w do you like nicki minaj's 2  new songs?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Aries is 100% Pegasus.
> 
> Avito is the dude who tries to rape teah in the japanese version.
> 
> ...



I don't mind this.

Time Wizard + Plot Importance is OP as fuck.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 13, 2018)

Aries said:


> Dr. White thinking he has any relevance in the cr and platinum mafia community narrative thats been going on since 2011 is cute.


step your game up



Platinum said:


> I don't mind this.
> 
> Time Wizard + Plot Importance is OP as fuck.


Now get to that fire emblem game


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> step your game up
> 
> 
> Now get to that fire emblem game



Me and NFCnorth have been chatting about it in PMs throughout the day


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2018)

I build my games like the medeival peasentry built a gothic cathedral - it takes 100 or 200 years, but when it is done, it makes everything else look like shit in comparison


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 13, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Me and NFCnorth have been chatting about it in PMs throughout the day


----------



## Aries (Apr 13, 2018)

I put Law as Pegasus for the fact they can both be credited as bringing card games/mafia games to their respected community.

The 3 yamis are the 3 main gimmicks of the mafia community. Just replace ancient Egypt with mafia fc and you have Platinum as the Pharoah/Yami Yugi and ole CR as his evil counterpart thief king bakura/yami bakura. Vastos just the embodiment of rage/spite like yami marik

I put Wad as Dartz because WADartz makes too much sense. The Seal of OrichalcEgos writes itself with Didi as Rafael, Viole as Valon and Alister as SinRaven

Little yugi is a toss up between Luffy and Iwandesu. I lean on the former.


----------



## Aries (Apr 13, 2018)

As much as id like to bury platinum and his team hope i acknowledge the fact we must always be rivals/evil counter parts to one another. Its like comparing me to the joker and making platinum Tim Drake. It just wont work


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 13, 2018)

I heard the finale of Vrains/start of season 2 was excellent. Maybe I should catch up.


----------



## Baba (Apr 13, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I heard the finale of Vrains/start of season 2 was excellent. Maybe I should catch up.


Suggest me some good shows


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 13, 2018)

Baba said:


> Suggest me some good shows



What type of show do you want?


----------



## Avito (Apr 13, 2018)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 13, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> What type of show do you want?


Have you watched Dark?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 13, 2018)

Baba said:


> Have you watched Dark?



Yep. Are you thinking about watching it? I recommend it


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 13, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I heard the finale of Vrains/start of season 2 was excellent. Maybe I should catch up.


Lemme know down the line


Picked up like 10 new shows this season, super promising spring so gonna be busy if I don't drop half of it after ep 2-3


----------



## Baba (Apr 13, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Yep. Are you thinking about watching it? I recommend it


Ya, my friend told me it's very good.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Lemme know down the line
> 
> 
> Picked up like 10 new shows this season, super promising spring so gonna be busy if I don't drop half of it after ep 2-3



I dunno. I barely watch any anime. I feel like I keep up with YGO for nostalgia purposes, so its quality probably won't supplant whatever promising series from spring that caught your attention.



Baba said:


> Ya, my friend told me it's very good.



watch it. It's about paradoxes and determinism and free will. We have a thread on it in the television section, but that contains spoilers.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 13, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> watch it. It's about paradoxes and determinism and free will. We have a thread on it in the television section, but that contains spoilers.


Okay boss


----------



## Baba (Apr 13, 2018)

@Underworld Broker what was the anime you recommended? I forgot the name


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 13, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I dunno. I barely watch any anime. I feel like I keep up with YGO for nostalgia purposes, so its quality probably won't supplant whatever promising series from spring that caught your attention.


I'm saying lemme know if it's good to add its s2 to watchlist down the line

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 13, 2018)

Baba said:


> @Underworld Broker what was the anime you recommended? I forgot the name



ANOHANA. 

if you want a list of anime/tv shows, I'll give you the one I posted to Rai last week.



White Wolf said:


> I'm saying lemme know if it's good to add its s2 to watchlist down the line



lay down next to me
don't listen when i scream
bury your doubts and fall asleep


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 13, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> don't listen


tru


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 13, 2018)

@Baba 

He was looking for horror/mysteries

horror shows:

Channel Zero (anthology series)
Slasher (anthology)
Riget
Harper's Island
Heard the first two seasons of American Horror Story are the only ones worth watching
I've also heard great things about Fortitude, but I've heard mix opinions if purists classify it as horror so whatever. i need to watch it. it's been on my list for a while

this is all murder mystery/police procedural stuff:

*Best*:

Bron/Broen
Forbrydelsen
Broadchurch
River
Happy Valley
The Fall
The Missing
American Crime

--------------------
Top of the Lake (I enjoyed s1 much more than s2, also Campion is a bit kooky...)
The Break
How to Get Away with Murder
Beau Séjour
Tabula Rasa

*The rest:*

Paranoid
No Second Chance
Case
Witnesses
Marcella ( so many plot holes)

anime:

Baccano!
Lain
Now and Then, Here and There
Kaiba
Tatami Galaxy
Monster
Steins
anohana
from the new world
gilgamesh
kemonozume
le chevalier d'eon
paranoia agent
texhnolyze
ergo proxy
eden of the east
cat soup
tokyo earthquake

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 13, 2018)

Baba said:


> @Underworld Broker what was the anime you recommended? I forgot the name



Youjo senki ~

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> tru


----------



## Avito (Apr 13, 2018)

No time for any anime here apprently 
Just started danganropa saw few episode but can't get much time to totally get into it


----------



## Baba (Apr 13, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> ANOHANA.
> 
> if you want a list of anime/tv shows, I'll give you the one I posted to Rai last week.


Sure

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 13, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Baba
> 
> He was looking for horror/mysteries
> 
> ...


Thank you so much

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Youjo senki ~



Azula avatar? 

Du und Ava haben die gleichen Interessen


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 13, 2018)

Looks like my dead grandma's feet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Looks like my dead grandma's feet


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 13, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Azula avatar?
> 
> Du und Ava haben die gleichen Interessen



Fits perfect to my lightning name

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Fits perfect to my lightning name



Didn't you get an HTML from the contest?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 13, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Didn't you get an HTML from the contest?



Yep

Not really into that tbh, sounds like too much work to get one done


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Yep
> 
> Not really into that tbh, sounds like too much work to get one done



yeah, i don't know what to use. that's why i'm going with the blob right now


----------



## Didi (Apr 13, 2018)

Nice Avatar UB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> Nice Avatar UB



Thank you


----------



## Santí (Apr 13, 2018)

Didi's just sharpening his lip service for his next scum game, it's _aight._


----------



## Shizune (Apr 13, 2018)

MO said:


> @Shizune ho w do you like nicki minaj's 2  new songs?



They're good, I prefer Chun Li. What about you?


----------



## Shizune (Apr 13, 2018)

_When it come to stealin' flows, these birds is fluent
But they stutter when get asked 'bout the queen's influence
When it's clear they bite me, I'm flattered they like me
I don't wanna check bitches, tell 'em wear their Nikes
Barbie tings, that's Barbie tings
Big Barbie tings, that's Barbie tings
Big Barbie tings, that's Barbie tings
Uh, Barbie dreamhouse, Barbie rings
That's Barbie beach house, Barbie Benz
Barbie white picket, Barbie fence
All tea, all shade, bitch, all offense

_​


----------



## Shizune (Apr 13, 2018)

sdkljgsdkjg the girl in white in that gif is giving me Sharingan teas, she dodged ALL them hits


----------



## Shizune (Apr 13, 2018)

_I mean, I BEEN Storm!
X-Men BEEN formed!
HE KEEP ON DIALIN NICKI!
Like, the PRINCE song!_
​


----------



## Stelios (Apr 13, 2018)

Shizune said:


> sdkljgsdkjg the girl in white in that gif is giving me Sharingan teas, she dodged ALL them hits



staged sharingan tears


----------



## Shizune (Apr 13, 2018)

_I BEEN off!
Lara BEEN Croft!
Plates say Chun-Li!
Drop the Benz off!

_​


----------



## Santí (Apr 13, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I prefer Chun Li. What about you?



I always preferred Cammy, personally.


----------



## Didi (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Shizune (Apr 13, 2018)

Santi said:


> I always preferred Cammy, personally.


​


----------



## Stelios (Apr 13, 2018)

Didi said:


>



stop sleeping your fat bastard

where's the motherfucking sun we were promised in the weersvoorspelling


----------



## Didi (Apr 13, 2018)

I'm just sleeping through the cringy lines and ugly gifs


----------



## Shizune (Apr 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> I'm just sleeping through the cringy lines and ugly gifs


​


----------



## Didi (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Aries (Apr 13, 2018)

DELETE THIS NEPHEW


----------



## Avito (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Aries (Apr 13, 2018)

Music Mafia

Submit a artist and ill make a role for them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Apr 13, 2018)

Aries said:


> Music Mafia
> 
> Submit a artist and ill make a role for them


... run the existing one first


----------



## Aries (Apr 13, 2018)

poutanko said:


> ... run the existing one first




Im waiting on that, 4-6 players needed before i can start console wars. Just killing time now


----------



## Catamount (Apr 13, 2018)

Aries said:


> Music Mafia
> 
> Submit a artist and ill make a role for them


Please stop ideas and start games.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## poutanko (Apr 13, 2018)

Aries said:


> Im waiting on that, 4-6 players needed before i can start console wars. Just killing time now


To join or not


----------



## poutanko (Apr 13, 2018)

It's tempting but also scary


----------



## Catamount (Apr 13, 2018)

poutanko said:


> It's tempting but also scary


Are you taking life seriously or something


----------



## Aries (Apr 13, 2018)

The roles are in the official nintendo vs sega mafia so you more or less know what to expect. Ive also been up to add a additional co host besides novaseline. But ill give that slot to someone like WPK or Dr. White who probably arent thrilled for my games but will be fair and consistent in being on point/fair towards the players so they can get full joy in a game they want to have fun but have fear of getting trolled


----------



## poutanko (Apr 13, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Are you taking life seriously or something


I...have that tendency 


Aries said:


> The roles are in the official nintendo vs sega mafia so you more or less know what to expect. Ive also been up to add a additional co host besides novaseline. But ill give that slot to someone like WPK or Dr. White who probably arent thrilled for my games but will be fair and consistent in being on point/fair towards the players so they can get full joy in a game they want to have fun but have fear of getting trolled


I'm not a gamer so yea it's scary (even more so since it's your game), Idk what to expect


----------



## poutanko (Apr 13, 2018)

What about you dragging Plat?


----------



## Catamount (Apr 13, 2018)

Oh c'mon bunny

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 13, 2018)

Aries said:


> Music Mafia
> 
> Submit a artist and ill make a role for them


David Crosby


----------



## poutanko (Apr 13, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Oh c'mon bunny


----------



## Aries (Apr 13, 2018)

poutanko said:


> I...have that tendency
> 
> I'm not a gamer so yea it's scary (even more so since it's your game), Idk what to expect



Im already dragging platinum in as a player. As for this, being a gamer isnt needed to play. Its less players and less clusterfuck then favorites

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2018)

no point in not playing a CR game
u dont even really have to post 
we are all part of a CRmulated reality

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2018)

@White Wolf 

holla at me when ur online boiiii i need u to help unlock the anon sockpuppet thread so i can make a new post wit some quick updates


----------



## Avito (Apr 13, 2018)

MAD said:


> no point in not playing a CR game
> u dont even really have to post
> we are all part of a CRmulated reality


Everyone except few normal player are NPC in his games


----------



## Catamount (Apr 13, 2018)

poutanko said:


>


Ain't working, you do no wanna see me comforting scared bunny
Sign up NOW

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 13, 2018)

@Aries have you tried making mafia game out of specific story like 
I read court of owl it seems to have a potential as game


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 13, 2018)

MAD said:


> @White Wolf
> 
> holla at me when ur online boiiii i need u to help unlock the anon sockpuppet thread so i can make a new post wit some quick updates


I'm here, will unlock and let you do your thing


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I'm here, will unlock and let you do your thing



aite we gud
lock em


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Apr 13, 2018)

Aries said:


> but have fear of getting trolled



He who does not participate hath no fear


----------



## Avito (Apr 13, 2018)

Tries playing mafia drunk
Nope never again it hurts my brain to get a read


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


>

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 13, 2018)

baby vomit, dried crab shell and period blood?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2018)

white ppl food

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Catamount (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> baby vomit, dried crab shell and period blood?



Pea soup, pancake with jam.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 13, 2018)

MAD said:


> white ppl food


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 13, 2018)

Avito said:


> Tries playing mafia drunk
> Nope never again it hurts my brain to get a read


Trying to look at a computer screen and read while drunk is hard

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 13, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Pea soup, pancake with jam.


tbf, the lighting in your shot is not the best 
It's like Martha Stewart's twitter


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 13, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> tbf, the lighting in your shot is not the best
> It's like Martha Stewart's twitter



Ah, it's not my shot. I just posted a pic of something I wanted to eat.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 13, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Pea soup, pancake with jam.


Don't sully pancakes with this abomination.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 13, 2018)

I've never seen that  

Our pancakes are uuhh..  "crepes" even though we call them pancakes over here. ("Pfannkuchen" basically)

------
Gotta share what I had a few days ago, some of you have seen it already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 13, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Ah, it's not my shot. I just posted a pic of something I wanted to eat.


I'd eat it 
I want some pea soup now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I've never seen that
> 
> Our pancakes are uuhh..  "crepes" even though we call them pancakes over here. ("Pfannkuchen" basically)
> 
> ...


Chinese take out and orangensaft?


----------



## MO (Apr 13, 2018)

Shizune said:


> They're good, I prefer Chun Li. What about you?


Barbie tings imo is better. I'm not feeling chun li. She looks great on the cover tho.


----------



## Baba (Apr 13, 2018)

The green thingy looks so yucky


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Our pancakes are uuhh.. "crepes" even though we call them pancakes over here. ("Pfannkuchen" basically)


Same, but pancakes are so much better than crepes. 

Though nutella crepes are better than pancakes. 

The dilemma, so when in doubt, pancakes and nutella crepes.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 13, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Chinese take out and orangensaft?



It was rice with chicken and hoisin sauce, spring rolls and backed banana with honey~ 

I drink orange juice to a lot of meals tbh

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> It was rice with chicken and hoisin sauce, spring rolls and backed banana with honey~

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Same, but pancakes are so much better than crepes.
> 
> Though nutella crepes are better than pancakes.
> 
> The dilemma, so when in doubt, pancakes and nutella crepes.



I love my crepes with nutella omg so freakin great


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 13, 2018)

My mom used to travel to Europe when I was a kid and she's bring back Nutella and it was like god's gift to man but it was so rare.  
When they started selling it in the states I was very excited, my friends got me 3 nutella jars for my birthday


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 13, 2018)

Baba said:


>



You gotta try your vegetarian mini spring rolls with that sauce, imo it's perfect


----------



## Santí (Apr 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> nutella



Doodoo Butter.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 13, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> My mom used to travel to Europe when I was a kid and she's bring back Nutella and it was like god's gift to man but it was so rare.
> When they started selling it in the states I was very excited, my friends got me 3 nutella jars for my birthday



Heard nutella from Italy is the best, never tried it though


----------



## Baba (Apr 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> You gotta try your vegetarian mini spring rolls with that sauce, imo it's perfect


I've tried veg. spring rolls (it's meh) but don't think I've ever tried that sauce  from the looks of it that sauce does look familiar


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 13, 2018)

Baba said:


> I've tried veg. spring rolls (it's meh) but don't think I've ever tried that sauce  from the looks of it that sauce does look familiar



You gotta try good spring rolls, I've noticed that only one place here has _really_ good ones, the rest is meh-tier as well. Same when it comes to backed banana with honey, there's only one food place where they're getting sold.

Aren't like ... most of them brown because of soy sauce being an ingredient


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 13, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I'd eat it
> I want some pea soup now



Pea soup is the best.



Underworld Broker said:


> I've never seen that
> 
> Our pancakes are uuhh..  "crepes" even though we call them pancakes over here. ("Pfannkuchen" basically)
> 
> ...



Yeah, thin pancakes and thick pancakes both have their place in society. Both are scrumptious.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 13, 2018)

Baba said:


> The green thingy looks so yucky





looks like some dal dish that you eat every day at your temple


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2018)

spring rolls with duck sauce


----------



## Baba (Apr 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> You gotta try good spring rolls, I've noticed that only one place here has _really_ good ones, the rest is meh-tier as well. Same when it comes to backed banana with honey, there's only one food place where they're getting sold.
> 
> Aren't like ... most of them brown because of soy sauce being an ingredient


Send me some through the mail 

I might be just confusing it with some chilli sauce  



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> looks like some daal dish that you eat every day at your temple


No 

First of all, peas are disgusting. Secondly, that soup is too thick which makes it yuckier


----------



## Baba (Apr 13, 2018)

I want to try beef


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 13, 2018)

Baba said:


> Send me some through the mail
> 
> I might be just confusing it with some chilli sauce



I'd send some but I doubt they'd arrive 

Next time you get smth from a Chinese restaurant you should try the hoisin sauce


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 13, 2018)

Baba said:


> I want to try beef



Dürüm would be great rn tbh


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Heard nutella from Italy is the best, never tried it though


She got our nutella from Germany and Belgium, but why would the recipe be different per country?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 13, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> She got our nutella from Germany and Belgium, but why would the recipe be different per country?



Just had to google it, there is a difference... lol. 

Guess I know what I'm maybe gonna try this year


----------



## Baba (Apr 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'd send some but I doubt they'd arrive
> 
> Next time you get smth from a Chinese restaurant you should try the hoisin sauce


I'll buy it from a store 



Underworld Broker said:


> Dürüm would be great rn tbh


I had to google it to check what that is..aaaAAANDDD it looks so tasty


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Just had to google it, there is a difference... lol.
> 
> Guess I know what I'm maybe gonna try this year



Is anyone here from Italy? 
We need to get them to send us some Italian nutella!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 13, 2018)

Baba said:


> I had to google it to check what that is..aaaAAANDDD it looks so tasty



Tastes best when it's spicy  



Subarashii said:


> Is anyone here from Italy?
> We need to get them to send us some Italian nutella!



Apparently It is sold in France, Spain, Italy, the Netherlands, Belgium, as well as parts of Switzerland


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Apparently It is sold in France, Spain, Italy, the Netherlands, Belgium, as well as parts of Switzerland


I HAVE A SWISS FRIEND!
Let's see if I can make this happen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Tastes best when it's spicy


Eating spicy food is my forte

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 13, 2018)

spring rolls with sweet chili sauce


----------



## Didi (Apr 13, 2018)

Wait, other countries have inferior Nutella?


Another reason why if you ain't dutch, you ain't much

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> spring rolls with sweet chili sauce



Sweet chili sauce is great, until you look at the bottle and see how much added sugar is in it.



Baba said:


> Eating spicy food is my forte



have you had a ghost pepper?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 13, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> have you had a ghost pepper?


No 

I like spicy food but I don't like eating just raw chillies

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 13, 2018)

Baba said:


> No
> 
> I like spicy food but I don't like eating just raw chillies



Well, yeah - I meant some sort of a curry made from a ghost pepper. I don't like eating them raw, either. 

have you ever had a bánh mì


----------



## Baba (Apr 13, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Well, yeah - I meant some sort of a curry made from a ghost pepper. I don't like eating them raw, either.
> 
> have you ever had a bánh mì


Ghost pepper in a curry is just overdoing it  

No, I haven't but it looks like a subway sandwich


----------



## Didi (Apr 13, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Sweet chili sauce is great, until you look at the bottle and see how much added sugar is in it.



*looks at bottle*
7% sugar, that's not that bad


also
just finished S2 of Peaky Blinders
it's still great and you haven't ruined it for me, dunno what you were talking about


----------



## Baba (Apr 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> just finished S2 of Peaky Blinders
> it's still great and you haven't ruined it for me, dunno what you were talking about


Jake dies in S3


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 13, 2018)

Baba said:


> Jake dies in S3


SPOILER ALERT
Now I don't need to watch it


----------



## Didi (Apr 13, 2018)

Baba said:


> Jake dies in S3



niceme.me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 13, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> SPOILER ALERT
> Now I don't need to watch it


  Watch it


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 13, 2018)

Baba said:


> Watch it


THat's a hard maybe from me


----------



## Stelios (Apr 13, 2018)

mm sword gai starts with lots of blood but can't say I'm impressed by the plot
>demon swords that take over people and they just start to kill

let's see how it goes.


----------



## Santí (Apr 13, 2018)

Stelios said:


> mm sword gai starts with lots of blood but can't say I'm impressed by the plot
> >demon swords that take over people and they just start to kill
> 
> let's see how it goes.



It won’t become much more impressive, story-wise.


----------



## Santí (Apr 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Heard nutella from Italy is the best, never tried it though



Italian Doo-Doo Butter? What they throw some tomatoes, parmesan, and a dash of olive oil on it or something?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 13, 2018)

@Avito what you do to get banned lmao


----------



## Stelios (Apr 13, 2018)

Santi said:


> It won’t become much more impressive, story-wise.



Bah Netflix keeps on doing this with anime. Hack n slash ,effects and plot with the depth of a tea spoon


----------



## Catamount (Apr 13, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> @Avito what you do to get banned lmao


Are tired and want to leave?


----------



## Stelios (Apr 13, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles are you doing alright?
It’s unlikely for you to get modkilled for inactivity


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 13, 2018)

Santi said:


> Italian Doo-Doo Butter? What they throw some tomatoes, parmesan, and a dash of olive oil on it or something?



Compared to the other nutella it's more sweet and nutty


----------



## Magic (Apr 13, 2018)

unlike you *

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Santí (Apr 13, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Bah Netflix keeps on doing this with anime. Hack n slash ,effects and plot with the depth of a tea spoon



Isn't that the bread and butter of American cinematography though?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 13, 2018)

Stelios said:


> @Mr. Waffles are you doing alright?
> It’s unlikely for you to get modkilled for inactivity



Mr. Waffles was last seen:

Tuesday at 2:54 AM


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 13, 2018)

I wonder where he went


----------



## Magic (Apr 13, 2018)

Santi said:


> Isn't that the bread and butter of American cinematography though?


No. Come on cuz.


----------



## Aries (Apr 13, 2018)

Avito said:


> @Aries have you tried making mafia game out of specific story like
> I read court of owl it seems to have a potential as game



I think I made a Batman Arkham mafia where it took place between city and arkham knight. And I made a Attitude era wwe specific mafia game. Those are the closest i can recall to following one specific story. I guess Nintendo vs Sega can count since all the characters in were part of that Gen war. 

Court of Owl is a great potiential theme. Batman and Spiderman have such a great rogues gallery you can make a awesome mafia game out of it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 13, 2018)

Stelios said:


> He who does not participate hath no fear



Participate in the madness, conquer Fear. Speaking off fear that halloween theme mafia i did ages ago needs a sequel


----------



## Aries (Apr 13, 2018)

also feel like Im still being punished by the Gods. I psuedo got casted along with the girl who has issues with me for a dance concert. Her anger and spite towards me surpasses Vastos and Pou combined x10. 

I went outside to tell her that the teacher needed her back to rehearse her part in the piece. Her response "DONT FUCKEN TALK TO ME" if it werent the fact was already heading back/my peers would likely hear me would have told her off. Been trying to be professional about the situation but man does she really make it difficult with how petty/childish shes acting. 

Then few mins later I had to carry her like this for the piece... 


 things just got worse after that. Jesus take the wheel

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 13, 2018)

I see my rage reaches you even in your waking reality, @Aries 

And @RemChu don't you go correcting people's grammar!


----------



## Magic (Apr 13, 2018)

@Aries shoot an email to your teachers saying that chick is hostile towards you and you don't want to do scenes with her if it can be helped. Your teachers should understand.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 13, 2018)

Aries said:


> also feel like Im still being punished by the Gods. I psuedo got casted along with the girl who has issues with me for a dance concert. Her anger and spite towards me surpasses Vastos and Pou combined x10.
> 
> I went outside to tell her that the teacher needed her back to rehearse her part in the piece. Her response "DONT FUCKEN TALK TO ME" if it werent the fact was already heading back/my peers would likely hear me would have told her off. Been trying to be professional about the situation but man does she really make it difficult with how petty/childish shes acting.
> 
> ...


Marry the crackhead

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 13, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Marry the crackhead



....I am starting to get the feeling that you are a terrible Doctor.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 13, 2018)

Superman said:


> ....I am starting to get the feeling that you are a terrible Doctor.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 13, 2018)

No I will not stop right there. Where are his credentials!?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 13, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Are tired and want to leave?


Never wanna leave


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 13, 2018)

Superman said:


> No I will not stop right there. Where are his credentials!?



On his diplomas.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 13, 2018)

Superman said:


> ....I am starting to get the feeling that you are a terrible Doctor.


You telling me that Aries marrying a crackhead wouldn't give him perfect _balance_?


----------



## Aries (Apr 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Aries shoot an email to your teachers saying that chick is hostile towards you and you don't want to do scenes with her if it can be helped. Your teachers should understand.



Im a understudy so i was just there incase someone dropped out or couldnt make a day. I barely got added for real to the thing do too showing up every rehearsal always early and just practicing what ever was needed off me. I honestly feel if teachers were aware i probably wouldnt have been added. 

Im cool with majority of the people in that dance department and feel should not let 1 person ruin that. We are both 23, i feel like in situations like that we should act professional. Leave that petty/spite shit in middle/high school. Grow up, lets be adults here.

I dont think will have to do the lift next week was just filling in but it just sucks in general. Feels like been walking on eggshells for half a year because of this 1 person. If dont like me cool what ever, but dont disrespect me/mad dog me when im not doing anything bad towards you. In her head shes the victim and im some creepy psycho stalker whos obsessed with her. With how messed up in the head she is wouldnt put it past her to talk shit about me and act like i was trying to feel up on her when i was lifting her up during rehearsal

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Aries (Apr 13, 2018)

That girl is vain and mentally unstable. It would never work out


----------



## Aries (Apr 13, 2018)

Superman said:


> I see my rage reaches you even in your waking reality, @Aries
> 
> And @RemChu don't you go correcting people's grammar!



Your rage has been surpassed vasto but your team has gotten stronger thanks to Halle. Her rage and spite is God of Destruction levels


----------



## Avito (Apr 13, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> @Avito what you do to get banned lmao


Showed a middle finger to a mod

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 13, 2018)

Avito said:


> Showed a middle finger to a mod


I am getting fantasies.


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I am getting fantasies.


It was am emoji

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> It was am emoji


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

Catamount said:


>


It was something along the line
Fuck you whoever deleted my post

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 14, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 14, 2018)

Aries said:


> That girl is vain and mentally unstable. It would never work out


Marry her anyway. 

Marry that girl.

You'll be a family.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 14, 2018)

Baba said:


>


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)

Catamount said:


>


Hey kitty


----------



## Catamount (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Catamount (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Aries (Apr 14, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Marry her anyway.
> 
> Marry that girl.
> 
> You'll be a family.



Well i did hear if someone can hate intensely they can love just as much but nah not worth it

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)

Catamount said:


>


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 14, 2018)

Aries said:


> Well i did hear if someone can hate intensely they can love just as much but nah not worth it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 14, 2018)

She already lets me live rent free in her head. She can love hate me there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## poutanko (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> Showed a middle finger to a mod


Which mod?


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Which mod?


Don't know which one was it c someone deleted my post from mafia convo thread cause it was off topic  and just posted this 


Avito said:


> It was something along the line
> Fuck you whoever deleted my post

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> Don't know which one was it c someone deleted my post from mafia convo thread cause it was off topic  and just posted this


lol didn't you get someone banned/warned for same reason back then?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

poutanko said:


> lol didn't you get someone banned/warned for same reason back then?


You are confusing me I don't meddle with other's buisness 
The only one I got banned was muu


----------



## poutanko (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> You are confusing me I don't meddle with other's buisness
> The only one I got banned was muu


It's not other's business, the comment was directed at you and you reported it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

poutanko said:


> It's not other's business, the comment was directed at you and you reported it


But that was a different case unlike this one 
>mod delete my post for being off topic
>I call them out for it 
What the fuck have you confused with that case he inboxes me in that case


----------



## poutanko (Apr 14, 2018)

Welp, I guess OJ mods are really split now. Not like it's unexpected


----------



## poutanko (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> But that was a different case unlike this one
> >mod delete my post for being off topic
> >I call them out for it
> What the fuck have you confused with that case he inboxes me in that case


OJ's main rule is to not question the mods 
Dude, it's that simple

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Apr 14, 2018)

How long is your ban?


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

poutanko said:


> OJ's main rule is to not question the mods
> Dude, it's that simple


Yep should have known better


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> >mod delete my post for being off topic





Avito said:


> >I call them out for it


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

poutanko said:


> How long is your ban?


2 days


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

Baba said:


>


It wasn't exactly off topic it was more like your cum scum thing

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> It wasn't exactly off topic it was more like your cum scum thing


 my cum scum thing


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> my cum scum thing


Yeah it was typo thing that happened in a game so I posted it there to make fun of them


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> my cum scum thing


You want to catch cum on OJ instead of scum

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> Yeah it was typo thing that happened in a game so I posted it there to make fun of them


Ya, I saw. Skye is a guy btw


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> You want to catch cum on OJ instead of scum


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> Ya, I saw. Skye is a guy btw


I know 
But still it was funny


----------



## poutanko (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> But that was a different case unlike this one
> >mod delete my post for being off topic
> >I call them out for it
> What the fuck have you confused with that case he inboxes me in that case


It's not about Muu, it's someone else 


Avito said:


> 2 days


Thought it's just 1

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> Oh OK
> But still it was funny


I'm just saying cause you said you wanted to ride him


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

poutanko said:


> It's not about Muu, it's someone else
> 
> Thought it's just 1


Really then was it viole 
He called many things in a game i was naive back then got really but hurt


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> I'm just saying cause you said you wanted to ride him


I want to ride you too


----------



## poutanko (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> Really then was it viole
> He called many things in a game i was naive back then got really but hurt


But it's really mild 
Him or another player, I remember seeing your name and loled

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> I want to ride you too


No thanks


----------



## poutanko (Apr 14, 2018)

Get a room you two

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Get a room you two


but I rejected him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Apr 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> but I rejected him


But you're tsundere


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)

poutanko said:


> But you're tsundere


 No, Mohit is only yours.


----------



## poutanko (Apr 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> No, Mohit is only yours.


I belong to someone else


----------



## Platinum (Apr 14, 2018)

You tell them Pou.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)

poutanko said:


> I belong to someone else


Does that someone have a name?


----------



## poutanko (Apr 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> Does that someone have a name?


Always

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Always


@Alwaysmind

Reactions: Funny 4 | Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Get a room you two


I would but Baba is being a tsundere

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (Apr 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> @Alwaysmind


Wat

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Wat


You already know


----------



## NO (Apr 14, 2018)

@Avito, poutanko's name reminded me of that contest we dropped out of. 

Apparently, we got defeated? 




Bontakun said:


> *Round 1 Casualties*
> 
> Give a salute and a moment of silence for the fallen warriors of Team XL. Their banner comes down ​
> **
> ...





We didn't even enter anything into the contest, how did we get an L on our undefeated record?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## poutanko (Apr 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> You already know


I like yaoi fanfic about you and Mohit more

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)

poutanko said:


> I like yaoi fanfic about you and Mohit more


if Mohit was my type, I'd like it too

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> @Avito, poutanko's name reminded me of that contest we dropped out of.
> 
> Apparently, we got defeated?
> 
> ...


I told you to submit that colouring Loni did but you never made the decision


----------



## NO (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> I told you to submit that colouring Loni did but you never made the decision


私はそのダムBONTAKUNが私たちを悩ますことを止めたかった！！！

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 14, 2018)

I now to start my long sit down till @Mr. Waffles returns to us.



@Didi @SinRaven @Benedict Cumberzatch where is your brother?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 14, 2018)

Superman said:


> I now to start my long sit down till @Mr. Waffles returns to us.
> 
> 
> 
> @Didi @SinRaven @Benedict Cumberzatch where is your brother?

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Old 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>



 

The long sit down has ended! All Praise Rao! What happened to you this week!?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 14, 2018)

Rotaretilbo said:


> He's this overrated asshole who reached his peak before you started playing, but keeps playing out of some misguided social obligation, or perhaps its a weird masochistic addiction of sorts. The point is, he's the fucking worst.



@MAD 
@Didi 
@WolfPrinceKouga 
@Tiger 
@Melodie

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 14, 2018)

Superman said:


> The long sit down has ended! All Praise Rao! What happened to you this week!?



I had some things to do. 
Indifference and laziness prefer NF over those, so I went with no NF for a few days. 

> long sit down

It lasted less than a minute.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Apr 14, 2018)

Superman said:


> @MAD
> @Didi
> @WolfPrinceKouga
> @Tiger
> @Melodie


He's just a tsundere, don't bully him


----------



## poutanko (Apr 14, 2018)

Wafflepuff


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > long sit down
> 
> It lasted less than a minute.



Yeah but like Superman is almost as close to speed to Flash so like less then a minute is like years....so....yeah. comic book logic.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 14, 2018)

poutanko said:


> He's just a tsundere, don't bully him



I think you miss the point of why I quoted that part and tagged all of them.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 14, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Wafflepuff



Bunny. 



Superman said:


> Yeah but like Superman is almost as close to speed to Flash so like less then a minute is like years....so....yeah. comic book logic.



There's a flaw in your logic. 

Also, your rep message is wrong.
Nobody noticed.

untill JJ's game started and I got midkilled.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Apr 14, 2018)

Superman said:


> I think you miss the point of why I quoted that part and tagged all of them.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 14, 2018)

poutanko said:


>



He tagged the overrated ones (in his opinion).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2018)

g-got em


----------



## poutanko (Apr 14, 2018)

O
o
Oo
Ok


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> He tagged the overrated ones (in his opinion).



Overrated ones that have reached there peak and only play because of some misguided  social obligation or some masochistic (@MAD ) addiction of sorts.

 Say the whole reason you missed lazy. And jayjay's game started on the day you went missing awhile!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 14, 2018)

Superman said:


> Overrated ones that have reached there peak and only play because of some misguided  social obligation or some masochistic (@MAD ) addiction of sorts.
> 
> Say the whole reason you missed lazy. And jayjay's game started on the day you went missing awhile!



> Tuesday
> Wednesday

I'm pretty sure those aren't the same day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > Tuesday
> > Wednesday
> 
> I'm pretty sure those aren't the same day.



It is to me.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 14, 2018)

Superman said:


> It is to me.



To you every day is the same day I suppose.

but by that logic I was never gone.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Nobody noticed.



False. Not counting myself @poutanko was crying that you weren't around.


----------



## poutanko (Apr 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> False. Not counting myself @poutanko was crying that you weren't around.


...was not

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> False. Not counting myself @poutanko was crying that you weren't around.



You don't count though, I told you beforehand. 

Did.. did you comfort her ? 



poutanko said:


> ...was not



Oh...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Apr 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Oh...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 14, 2018)

poutanko said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Awww.


----------



## poutanko (Apr 14, 2018)

...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Apr 14, 2018)

was not


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)

Naked Nutella Waffle


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 14, 2018)

poutanko said:


> was not







Baba said:


> Naked Nutella Waffle



This sounds like you're going to eat me....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> This sounds like you're going to eat me....


] 

Are you a naked Nutella waffle?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> ]
> 
> Are you a naked Nutella waffle?



I plead the 5th.


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I plead the 5th.


*eats you anyway*


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> *eats you anyway*



I'm not even surprised by this.


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm not even surprised by this.


What do you mean by that?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> What do you mean by that?



That you're a waffle addict.


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That you're a waffle addict.


W-why d-do you know that


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> W-why d-do you know that



You made it obvious all by yourself.


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You made it obvious all by yourself.


Erase your memory


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> Erase your memory



Give it time and it will do so itself.


----------



## Didi (Apr 14, 2018)

Superman said:


> @MAD
> @Didi
> @WolfPrinceKouga
> @Tiger
> @Melodie




watch it supes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Give it time and it will do so itself.


more 100 years


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> more 100 years



You have too much confidence in my brain. 

I like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2018)

Didi said:


> watch it supes



but 

what if

he’s right?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> To you every day is the same day I suppose.
> 
> but by that logic I was never gone.



Comic book logic it has.



poutanko said:


> was not



You were all



"Where's wafflepuffs?"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 14, 2018)

I didn't say he wasn't right


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 14, 2018)

@poutanko check discord

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> Showed a middle finger to a mod


Which one lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> Don't know which one was it c someone deleted my post from mafia convo thread cause it was off topic  and just posted this


You got banned for that?


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> You got banned for that?


Apparently yes 
It was Kyros I didn't even knew that ass is a mod now


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> Apparently yes
> It was Kyros I didn't even knew that ass is a mod now


He is an admin actually


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> He is an admin actually


The fuck is up with OJ making a nobody an admin


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 14, 2018)

Must be cracking down on the sinners over there. It’s like communism with the press 

Though you prob deserve it


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Must be cracking down on the sinners over there. It’s like communism with the press
> 
> Though you prob deserve it


Nope it was as the exact post as tha one I wrote it wasn't a big deal not in my. Openion nor in the ones whom it was posted for


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> Nope it was as the exact post as tha one I wrote it wasn't a big deal not in my. Openion nor in the ones whom it was posted for


No you deserved it becuase you are mohit. No other reason is necessary after that solid case

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Ningen 1


----------



## Ratchet (Apr 14, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> No you deserved it becuase you are mohit. No other reason is necessary after that solid case


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2018)

I am 100% positive OJ mods are still not as faggy as nf mods


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> I am 100% positive OJ mods are still not as faggy as nf mods


You calling  one stupid in public then you will know chris cool and so is Zemmi, can't say about others


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> No you deserved it becuase you are mohit. No other reason is necessary after that solid case


Get the fuck out if here


----------



## Deleted member 256903 (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> You calling  one stupid in public then you will know chris cool and so is Zemmi, can't say about others



You over rate me too much  but


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> Apparently yes
> It was Kyros I didn't even knew that ass is a mod now



What has kyros to do in the mafia section though?


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> What has kyros to do in the mafia section though?


Chris told me he was the one who banned me so.....


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

Zemmi said:


> You over rate me too much  but


Wow don't make that face you are a mom


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> Chris told me he was the one who banned me so.....



But uuhh... 

Since when is he checking that section?


----------



## Deleted member 256903 (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> Wow don't make that face you are a mom



What really haha  I'm the cool mom though


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

Zemmi said:


> What really haha  I'm the cool mom though


Is that so


----------



## Deleted member 256903 (Apr 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> But uuhh...
> 
> Since when is he checking that section?



All section mods, senior mods & Admins get notification of everything that is reported.


----------



## Ratchet (Apr 14, 2018)

Mohit I lost respect for you tbh when I saw you had a Ramsey Bolton set. 

Not only is the TV show shit now, but he was part of the reason why with his Saturday morning cartoon villain antics. Like come on, at least pick an interesting antagonist like Melisandre

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> But uuhh...
> 
> Since when is he checking that section?


Yeah I didn't even knew he was mod never even so him do shit as mod or help anyone like other mods either maybe he did that cause he is admin and shit mow


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

Ratchet said:


> Mohit I lost respect for you tbh when I saw you had a Ramsey Bolton set.
> 
> Not only is the TV show shit now, but he was part of the reason why with his Saturday morning cartoon villain antics. Like come on, at least pick an interesting antagonist like Melisandre


Changing them then


----------



## Ratchet (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> Changing them then


Good. At the very very least, Melisandre is hot. Ramsey... Ramsey is not.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2018)

top kek


----------



## Deleted member 256903 (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> Is that so



Back off Casanova

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)

Whaaat The Ramsay Bolton set is the only cool thing Mohit has ever done tbh

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 14, 2018)

Zemmi said:


> All section mods, senior mods & Admins get notification of everything that is reported.



That's literally my point 

Someone must've reported Mohit for him to get actually banned for "off topic" posts  



Avito said:


> Yeah I didn't even knew he was mod never even so him do shit as mod or help anyone like other mods either maybe he did that cause he is admin and shit mow



I mean, you apparently posted off topic and got reported by someone for it and then complained.
It wasn't really a section mod taking care of that specific matter either which got you banned


----------



## Ratchet (Apr 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> Whaaat The Ramsay Bolton set is the only cool thing Mohit has ever done tbh


Baba baba baba. We really need to sort out your taste in antagonists man.


----------



## Deleted member 256903 (Apr 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> That's literally my point
> 
> Someone must've reported Mohit for him to get actually banned for "off topic" posts
> 
> ...



I'm not for talking OJ stuff here so this will be the last thing I say about it.  I talked to Mohit this morning and explained the entire series of events, so it's not that big of a deal he understands what to do next time.


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> That's literally my point
> 
> Someone must've reported Mohit for him to get actually banned for "off topic" posts


Meh don't care much about those assholes who think back seat moderation is ok
Those lovers got nothing else to do other than keep reporting posts in order to get a medal and shit


> I mean, you apparently posted off topic and got reported by someone for it and then complained.
> It wasn't really a section mod taking care of that specific matter either which got you banned


That wasnt an off topic post though it was related to a current ongoing game


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)

Ratchet said:


> Baba baba baba. We really need to sort out your taste in antagonists man.


His death was bittersweet. I wanted the show creators to keep him alive and Sansa to torture him 1 episode at a time and finish him off in the show finale. 

Is it too much to ask? 
I used to love hating him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2018)

GoT has not been anywhere near good since like season 3 don’t @ me


----------



## Ratchet (Apr 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> His death was bittersweet. I wanted the show creators to keep him alive and Sansa to torture him 1 episode at a time and finish him off in the show finale.
> 
> Is it too much to ask?
> I used to love hating him.


Eh, I would have liked him more if he wasn't just Joffery Mk2. To make matters worse, we have Joffery Mk3 now in Euron. It's lazy writing imo. "Oh we'll make some as evil and unlikeable as possible because we need to make it clear he's a villain, btw, did we mention he's EVIL!"


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)

@MAD


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> GoT has not been anywhere near good since like season 3 don’t @ me



@MAD


----------



## Ratchet (Apr 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> GoT has not been anywhere near good since like season 3 don’t @ me


I agree 100%. I felt like Season 2 was a bit meh, but definitely from 4 and certainly 5 onwards it has gotten progressively worse.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2018)

if anyone ever needs tv show or movie show recs do @ me tho cuz ill enrich ur fukkin life

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> if anyone ever needs tv show or movie show recs do @ me tho cuz ill enrich ur fukkin life



Enrich my life.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> @MAD





Mr. Waffles said:


> @MAD







Ratchet said:


> I agree 100%. I felt like Season 2 was a bit meh, but definitely from 4 and certainly 5 onwards it has gotten progressively worse.



to season 2’s credit it had the best episode in the whole series 

battle of blackwater was


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Enrich my life.



watch Vikings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)

Ratchet said:


> Eh, I would have liked him more if he wasn't just Joffery Mk2. To make matters worse, we have Joffery Mk3 now in Euron. It's lazy writing imo. "Oh we'll make some as evil and unlikeable as possible because we need to make it clear he's a villain, btw, did we mention he's EVIL!"


Isn't the book Ramsay similar too? 

I've not read books so no idea.


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> watch Vikings


I'm at S2


----------



## RuffRuff (Apr 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> if anyone ever needs tv show or movie show recs do @ me tho cuz ill enrich ur fukkin life


@MAD watch Blacklist


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> Isn't the book Ramsay similar too?
> 
> I've not read books so no idea.



i dropped the show like p much before Ramsay debuted but book Ramsay is a ghoulish repulsive looking creature while iwan rheon is too attractive for the role 

also from what i know show Ramsay had a girlfriend and shit? 



Baba said:


> I'm at S2



good
GOOD

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ratchet (Apr 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> Isn't the book Ramsay similar too?
> 
> I've not read books so no idea.


He doesnt get anywhere near the screentime the show gave him.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)

You guys need to watch The OA

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> watch Vikings



I used to watch that. 
No idea where I left off though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2018)

RuffRuff said:


> @MAD watch Blacklist



that was actually on my backlog for the longest time heard it was solid 

how did u know i didn’t see it 

ive seen pretty much anything else that’s super good

for ppl who like Sci Fi watch The Expanse


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> i dropped the show like p much before Ramsay debuted but book Ramsay is a ghoulish repulsive looking creature while iwan rheon is too attractive for the role
> 
> also from what i know show Ramsay had a girlfriend and shit?


Ya, he did 

He didn't love her though. He only kept her for sex.


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)

Ratchet said:


> He doesnt get anywhere near the screentime the show gave him.


Interesting. I thought it would be the opposite


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> Ya, he did
> 
> He didn't love her though. He only kept her for sex.


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> for ppl who like Sci Fi watch The Expanse


The OAAAAAAAAAAAAA bruhh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)

Also, watch Sense 8   The first few episodes are boring and confusing but then

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)

MAD said:


>


The one in Mohit's sig


----------



## RuffRuff (Apr 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> that was actually on my backlog for the longest time heard it was solid
> 
> how did u know i didn’t see it
> 
> ...


I stalk youTook a shot in the dark because it's one of those series that is on pretty much everyone's to watch list but never gets time. 

Also Altered Carbon...I watched 2-3 episodes and it was promising


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> The OAAAAAAAAAAAAA bruhh



the expanse is better

it’s like a better game of thrones

IN FUCKIN SPACE



Baba said:


> Also, watch Sense 8   The first few episodes are boring and confusing but then



seen it
when is the two hour series finale coming anyways 
also the replacing of Capheus’s actor was such an egregious sin 

also s2 was definitely more on the nose with its virtual signaling


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2018)

RuffRuff said:


> I stalk youTook a shot in the dark because it's one of those series that is on pretty much everyone's to watch list but never gets time.
> 
> Also Altered Carbon...I watched 2-3 episodes and it was promising



Finished it
It’s great
Some book people complain about it but I never read it and thought it was great 

Poe a best


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> the expanse is better
> 
> it’s like a better game of thrones
> 
> IN FUCKIN SPACE


It's on my list 



MAD said:


> seen it
> when is the two hour series finale coming anyways
> also, the replacing of Capheus’s actor was such an egregious sin
> 
> also s2 was definitely more on the nose with its virtual signaling


Later this year. They are already done with the filming part. Can't wait for Kala and Wolfgang to reunite


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

Altered carbon was good but not as good as other Netflix shows you can watch it since it won't coat us anything extra if you alredy have a Netflix account


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2018)

wait altered carbon doesn’t REALLY get going til episode 4 

ur in for a wild one


----------



## Deleted member 256903 (Apr 14, 2018)

My lack of TV knowledge really hurts b/c I do not know even half the things you guys have mentioned xD


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> wait altered carbon doesn’t REALLY get going til episode 4
> 
> ur in for a wild one


Have you seen Westworld?  
It was a another great show


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)

didn't watch altered carbon cause the reviews were not so good


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)

Zemmi said:


> My lack of TV knowledge really hurts b/c I do not know even half the things you guys have mentioned xD


You should watch the shows I recommend you


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> Altered carbon was good but not as good as other Netflix shows you can watch it since it won't coat us anything extra if you alredy have a Netflix account



which Netflix shows do u rate above it cuz it’s solidly top 3

and honestly Netflix has missed the mark on a lot of shit


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> wait altered carbon doesn’t REALLY get going til episode 4
> 
> ur in for a wild one


The ending was clechie 

*Spoiler*: __ 



that little i*c*st thing game me crime tbh it could have been much better I was hoping for much more big conspiracy than some some kill allowed brothel


----------



## Deleted member 256903 (Apr 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> You should watch the shows I recommend you



I do watch them if they fit my select taste in shows. You know this haha. I have watched one you suggested and enjoyed it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> Have you seen Westworld?
> It was a another great show



of course
it was the best show of 2016 easily 
it’s coming back soon


----------



## RuffRuff (Apr 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> Finished it
> It’s great
> Some book people complain about it but I never read it and thought it was great
> 
> Poe a best


Fuck book people, book people like to complain about everything.

I will have time to binge it maybe next week


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> The ending was clechie
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



google translator isn’t giving me anything

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> which Netflix shows do u rate above it cuz it’s solidly top 3
> 
> and honestly Netflix has missed the mark on a lot of shit


Daredevil 
Punisher
Stranger things 
House of cards
Orange is the new black 
Black mirror 
Jessica Jones season 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)

Zemmi said:


> I do watch them if they fit my select taste in shows. You know this haha. I have watched one you suggested and enjoyed it.




Watch The OA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RuffRuff (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> Altered carbon was good but not as good as other Netflix shows you can watch it since it won't coat us anything extra if you alredy have a Netflix account


It costs your time


Zemmi said:


> My lack of TV knowledge really hurts b/c I do not know even half the things you guys have mentioned xD


It's all good as long as you watch Blacklist


----------



## Deleted member 256903 (Apr 14, 2018)

RuffRuff said:


> Fuck book people, book people like to complain about everything.
> 
> I will have time to binge it maybe next week



I don't read many books but I have never enjoyed a movie that was based on a book I read before I watched the movie.  I usually like which one I watched/read first.  So if I read the book first it's better, if I watched the movie first it is better.


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> google translator isn’t giving me anything


Lol
Nvm

*Spoiler*: __ 



that incests feel at the end gave me cringe and there wasn't any big conspiracy it was all for a whore house


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> Daredevil
> Punisher
> Stranger things
> House of cards
> ...



Have a funny.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

RuffRuff said:


> It costs your time
> 
> It's all good as long as you watch Blacklist


Come on senpai like you got anything better to do anyway 
Wath that shit it's worth the time


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Have a funny.


The rate it funny not just say have a funny


----------



## Deleted member 256903 (Apr 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> Watch The OA



One day!



RuffRuff said:


> It costs your time
> 
> It's all good as long as you watch Blacklist



& you would be the very last person in the world I would listen to.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> Daredevil
> Punisher
> Stranger things
> House of cards
> ...



DD s1 was great for sure and the best marvel show til Legion, Fisk carried 

DD s2 was good with the punisher parts but elektra plotline was ZZZZ

stranger things is actually the most overrated show in the last couple of years people hyped it to be the best thing since sliced bread and it’s barely 6/10. I like it, but being Will is suffering 

Never saw HoC but I heard this last season was atrocious, always figured it wouldn’t end up being good

OITNB has been straight up bad the last 2 seasons especially this last season wowzers

Black Mirror is fantastic but outside of 1-2 episodes season 4 was really lackluster

JJ s1 is good but not great kilgrave clearly carries


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> The rate it funny not just say have a funny



Have an optimistic.


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)

I don't like that JJ is so nerfed in the show


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> DD s1 was great for sure and the best marvel show til Legion, Fisk carried
> 
> DD s2 was good with the punisher parts but elektra plotline was ZZZZ
> 
> ...


Well I haven't watched legion yet 
Also punisher waht that shit ok it's fucking great 
House of card was great 
Actually every long running shoe declines towards t it's end 
Just look at walking dead no one watches that shit


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> I don't like that JJ is so nerfed in the show


They don't have infinite budget 
even luke cage and iron fist are nerfed


----------



## Deleted member 256903 (Apr 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> @Zemmi does



I stopped watching a long time ago and you know why


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> Well I haven't watched legion yet
> Also punisher waht that shit ok it's fucking great
> House of card was great
> Actually every long running shoe declines towards t it's end
> Just look at walking dead no one watches that shit



oh yeah the punisher series itself...could have used more punishing 

the mid season was just a chore to get over

feel like the show would work better if it was episodic like black mirror 

ALSO

i still watch the walking dead

AND supernatural 

(But both are indisputably bad lol)


----------



## RuffRuff (Apr 14, 2018)

Zemmi said:


> I don't read many books but I have never enjoyed a movie that was based on a book I read before I watched the movie.  I usually like which one I watched/read first.  So if I read the book first it's better, if I watched the movie first it is better.


You get more info from the books etc but in the end it's a movie and they have to cut around to make it into a 2-3h movie. So with what they have room for its good imo.


Avito said:


> Come on senpai like you got anything better to do anyway
> Wath that shit it's worth the time


I got a life unlike some 


Zemmi said:


> One day!
> 
> 
> 
> & you would be the very last person in the world I would listen to.


Ask Takt, he's the only one I know aside from myself who watch it lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2018)

also breaking bad only got better every season and had one of the best series finales in all of TV

also watch mr. robot


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> the mid season was just a chore to get over


i dropped it mid-season


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> AND supernatural
> 
> (But both are indisputably bad lol)



Scoobynatural was a great episode though.


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> oh yeah the punisher series itself...could have used more punishing
> 
> the mid season was just a chore to get over
> 
> ...


I watch supernatural too it's my guilty pleasure


----------



## RuffRuff (Apr 14, 2018)

@MAD the way altered finished- without spoiling things, will we have a season 2 or not?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Scoobynatural was a great episode though.



wait I haven’t seen the last couple of episodes IT FINALLY HAPPENED?


----------



## Deleted member 256903 (Apr 14, 2018)

RuffRuff said:


> You get more info from the books etc but in the end it's a movie and they have to cut around to make it into a 2-3h movie. So with what they have room for its good imo.
> 
> I got a life unlike some
> 
> Ask Takt, he's the only one I know aside from myself who watch it lol



I was recommended a series from someone who was recommended one from him & I only was interested in the first episode before I got bored it was Sherlock.


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

RuffRuff said:


> I got a life unlike some


Why you lying no you are still that sakky rak


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2018)

RuffRuff said:


> @MAD the way altered finished- without spoiling things, will we have a season 2 or not?



not very likely but they didn’t close off the possibility outright


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> wait I haven’t seen the last couple of episodes IT FINALLY HAPPENED?



Scoobynatural happened, yes.
It was great.

Although I may be biased cause I like both things, so


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> also breaking bad only got better every season and had one of the best series finales in all of TV
> 
> also watch mr. robot


Currently at season 3 ep 5  of Mr.  Robot


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 14, 2018)

I've finished episode four of the OA. Can recommend thus far.

Watch The Leftovers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I've finished episode four of the OA. Can recommend thus far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I've finished episode four of the OA. Can recommend thus far.
> 
> Watch The Leftovers.


Watch True detective season 1

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Scoobynatural happened, yes.
> It was great.
> 
> Although I may be biased cause I like both things, so



i mean i love scooby doo ofc and SPN has that charm to it so i do imagine it’ll be great for me

still how much longer can Jensen and Jared keep the show going 



Avito said:


> Currently at season 3 ep 5  of Mr.  Robot



i was so impressed with season 3 
mr. robot is looking to be a top 10 tv show ever

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

Also do anyone watches West world


----------



## Didi (Apr 14, 2018)

@ True detective
Also watch season 2
it's underrated just cuz s1 set impossible standards and because it takes much longer to get going so opinions on it were heavily skewed through the lackluster start + high standards

but it's pretty good neo noir

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

Didi said:


> @ True detective
> Also watch season 2
> it's underrated just cuz s1 set impossible standards and because it takes much longer to get going so opinions on it were heavily skewed through the lackluster start + high standards
> 
> but it's pretty good neo noir


I have seen it but the duo of of Matthew maconohey and woody Harrison did such a great job that I felt a bit disappointed by the second season 2


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> i mean i love scooby doo ofc and SPN has that charm to it so i do imagine it’ll be great for me
> 
> still how much longer can Jensen and Jared keep the show going



I imagine that they're running out of things to make the big bad...
So not long I'd say...

Should have ended already though.

should have made scoobynatural the last episode if you ask me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2018)

Didi said:


> @ True detective
> Also watch season 2
> it's underrated just cuz s1 set impossible standards and because it takes much longer to get going so opinions on it were heavily skewed through the lackluster start + high standards
> 
> but it's pretty good neo noir



true detective made me perform a complete paradigm shift on Matthew McConaughey

he made nihilism fashionable again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> true detective made me perform a complete paradigm shift on Matthew McConaughey
> 
> he made nihilism fashionable again


I have seen season 1 like 4 times alredy it never gets old for me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I imagine that they're running out of things to make the big bad...
> So not long I'd say...
> 
> Should have ended already though.
> ...



im still extremely sour that we got alternate universe Michael before ever seeing anything substantial from the actual Michael (who yeah is in the cage but has p much never been shown since season 5 )


----------



## Didi (Apr 14, 2018)

That's why they called it the McConaissance


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2018)

also I’ve never liked lucifer’s Actor 
ever


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

Man I haven't seen anything after mid season of latest episode stop spoiling me  
Fuck now I will binge it right now


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> im still extremely sour that we got alternate universe Michael before ever seeing anything substantial from the actual Michael (who yeah is in the cage but has p much never been shown since season 5 )



I guess this was the only way to give us Michael without causing more problems for the show itself or something.
Idunno.



MAD said:


> also I’ve never liked lucifer’s Actor
> ever



I just keep thinking of him as Jacob...


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> Watch True detective season 1



I already told you I watched the first season. Finished it yesterday


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I guess this was the only way to give us Michael without causing more problems for the show itself or something.
> Idunno.
> 
> 
> ...




FUCKING

LOST


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I already told you I watched the first season. Finished it yesterday


You said first season or first episode 
Also how was it


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 14, 2018)

Didi said:


> @ True detective
> Also watch season 2
> it's underrated just cuz s1 set impossible standards and because it takes much longer to get going so opinions on it were heavily skewed through the lackluster start + high standards
> 
> but it's pretty good neo noir



I'll be watching season two soon. Season 3 is filming right now.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> FUCKING
> 
> LOST



I liked the show.

All of it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I liked the show.
> 
> All of it.



ur unwell


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'll be watching season two soon. Season 3 is filming right now.


Wow they are doing Spain 3 and who are the cast?! 
Watch Westworld too it's another new series on hbo which is good


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> ur unwell



Tell me something I didn't already know.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> You said first season or first episode
> Also how was it



I thought it was good, definitely not the paragon of detective television sad viewers who've yet to experience Scandinavian shows proselytize it to be. I've read so much Faulkner (and not necessarily enjoyed everything from him), so the Southern Gothic element didn't enhance my opinion. Rust's quotes are great, of course - but I've heard most of them are copied aphorisms, so don't know how much to credit the writer.  

Cops covering things up, i*c*st, satanic cults, swamp bayous, children disappearing, religious p*d*p****... sounds like a laundry list of familiar material.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> Wow they are doing Spain 3 and who are the cast?!
> Watch Westworld too it's another new series on hbo which is good



I've seen Westworld.

In July 2016, HBO head of programming Casey Bloys confirmed plans for a potential third season, stating, "It is not dead. I talked to Nic about it and both Nic and HBO are open to another season. I don't think Nic has a take and he's working on some other projects. We're open to somebody else writing it and Nic supervising it. It's a valuable franchise, it's not dead, we just don't have a take for a third season yet." This came shortly after McConaughey said he would hypothetically be interested in reprising his role as  in a third season. In March 2017, it was revealed that Pizzolatto had written the first two episodes of a potential third season and that  had joined the creative team.

In August 2017, HBO officially greenlit a third season, the story of which takes place in the  over three separate time periods. The first two episodes were directed by ; he had been expected to direct the third episode, but had to exit the series due to scheduling conflicts. In March 2018, it was announced that  was added as director and that he and Pizzolatto would direct the remaining six episodes. Pizzolatto is the sole writer, with the exception of episode 4 which he co-wrote with David Milch.  has been cast as the lead character, playing Wayne Hays, a state police detective from Northwest Arkansas.  plays Wayne's son, Freddy Burns;  plays Amelia Reardon, an Arkansas schoolteacher with a connection to two missing children in 1980;  plays Roland West, an Arkansas State Investigator whose career has been influenced by a baffling crime; plays Tom, a father who suffers a terrible loss that ties his fate to that of two state police detectives over 10 years; and  plays Lucy Purcell, a mother of two children who finds herself involved in a crime. Other members of the recurring cast include  as Henry Hays,  as Brett Woodard,  as Alan Jones, as Elisa Montgomery, Emily Nelson as Margaret,  as Ryan Peters and  as Dan O’Brien.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I thought it was good, definitely not the paragon of detective television sad viewers who've yet to experience Scandinavian shows proselytize it to be. I've read so much Faulkner (and not necessarily enjoyed everything from him), so the Southern Gothic element didn't enhance my opinion. Rust's quotes are great, of course - but I've heard most of them are copied aphorisms, so don't know how much to credit the writer.
> 
> Cops covering things up, i*c*st, satanic cults, swamp bayous, children disappearing, religious p*d*p****... sounds like a laundry list of familiar material.


I don't know most of what you said but I was truly the best detective series I have seem
Also bridge I have watched it up episode 5 can't get much time to finish though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> I don't know most of what you said but I was truly the best detective series I have seem
> Also bridge I have watched it up episode 5 can't get much time to finish though



I need to watch the final season of Bron/Broen. It came out in January


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> I don't know most of what you said



-most people when reading a Mohit post

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I need to watch the final season of Bron/Broen. It came out in January


How many season it has btw ?


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> -most people when reading a Mohit post


Stfu


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> How many season it has btw ?



Four.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 14, 2018)

Go finish the first season, Mohit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Four.



There goes my anohana and clanned binging


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> There goes my anohana and clanned binging



Finish the first season of Bron, then watch Anohana. I've never seen Clannad 

Then watch the rest of Bron. The second season of Bron has the scariest killer because his/her methods could so easily be implemented


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> if anyone ever needs tv show or movie show recs do @ me tho cuz ill enrich ur fukkin life



Enrich my fukkin life @MAD


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2018)

oh another show I highly recommend is Sneaky Pete


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> oh another show I highly recommend is Sneaky Pete


What about gifted it's also comic based TV series


----------



## Didi (Apr 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> definitely not the paragon of detective television sad viewers who've yet to experience Scandinavian shows proselytize it to be.



Most pretentious snippet you've ever written tbh

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Enrich my fukkin life @MAD



i get the feeling ur more into light hearted stuff 

watch New Girl


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> I am 100% positive OJ mods are still not as faggy as nf mods


Nf mods are cool, except for the one that took it personal when I told them to kys


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> i get the feeling ur more into light hearted stuff
> 
> watch New Girl



Maybe  

Think I saw the first few episodes when it started, it was nice actually


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 14, 2018)

Why's everything bold on the front page

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 14, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why's everything bold on the front page



They've boldly gone where no forum has gone before.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> *Nf mods are cool*, except for the one that took it personal when I told them to kys



Understandable.

Have a nice day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> They've boldly gone where no forum has gone before.



Oh, it's normal again 

Bold looked so annoying, thought Mbxx was doing smth again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ratchet (Apr 14, 2018)

Avito said:


> There goes my anohana and clanned binging


Go and watch both Clannad and Anohana first.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 14, 2018)

This picture is nice, I like that style of the artist

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 14, 2018)

Should use it as avy ... soon-ish


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 14, 2018)

@Underworld Broker 





This is really true from what I've seen in Japanese. A lot of people type up forms now, or if they HAVE to handwrite, they type it, print, then copy it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Underworld Broker
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why write when you can type ?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Why write when you can type ?



Did you read the article yet? has a lot of benefits listed for why it's good 

that being said, i 100% cannot write in japanese without technology.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Did you read the article yet? has a lot of benefits listed for why it's good
> 
> that being said, i 100% cannot write in japanese without technology.



I read like the first 5 lines of the article lol.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I read like the first 5 lines of the article lol.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 14, 2018)

@Owner Of A Lonely Heart 
oi gurrrrl
have you joined Console mafia from Aries?
if not, please do, the game requires more gorgeousness to get started

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 14, 2018)

My German isn't good enough for this lol...
Or I don't feel like it.

Pick 1.

The other is free of charge.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> My German isn't good enough for this lol...
> Or I don't feel like it.
> 
> Pick 1.
> ...



dat lijkt me klef hoor!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Underworld Broker
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is very true

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> dat lijkt me klef hoor!



I'm trying to figure out what you're going for with this, but... I'm at a loss. 

> klef

I can't think of any way that this word makes sense in this.

What... were you trying to say ?


----------



## RuffRuff (Apr 14, 2018)

Moomin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm trying to figure out what you're going for with this, but... I'm at a loss.
> 
> > klef
> 
> ...



something like...

"that really is disgusting/perverted"


----------



## MO (Apr 14, 2018)

RuffRuff said:


> @MAD watch Blacklist


@Benedict Cumberzatch

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> something like...
> 
> "that really is disgusting/perverted"



I don't... what... how... who... I can't even begin to fathom the depths of whatever horrible force led to "klef" being used here.....

My mind died a little.

Well... a little more than usual.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 14, 2018)

MO said:


> @Benedict Cumberzatch



Not going to happen.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I don't... what... how... who... I can't even begin to fathom the depths of whatever horrible force led to "klef" being used here.....
> 
> My mind died a little.
> 
> Well... a little more than usual.



WAFFLES.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> WAFFLES.



This... isn't helping.

Neither me, nor my mind.

Nor the world as we know it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> WAFFLES.



Also, now I want to finish reading that.
Where the rest at ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MO (Apr 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Not going to happen.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Also, now I want to finish reading that.
> Where the rest at ?



this guy 

I read the five in German. I'm going to read them in Dutch soon once I get some more vocab


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> this guy
> 
> I read the five in German. I'm going to read them in Dutch soon once I get some more vocab



> bol.com



*checks to see if it's available as ebook*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 14, 2018)

Klef is usually only used to refer to couples who are overtly doing PDA in public / are very clingy/loveydovey with eachother

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 14, 2018)

Or to refer to sticky doughlike stuff I guess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Apr 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Not going to happen.


don't you like those crime,mystery shows?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 14, 2018)

Didi said:


> Klef is usually only used to refer to couples who are overtly doing PDA in public / are very clingy/loveydovey with eachother





Didi coming through with the clutch slang explanation.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 14, 2018)

MO said:


> don't you like those crime,mystery shows?



That one looks horrible, and I hate the lead actor


----------



## MO (Apr 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> That one looks horrible, and I hate the lead actor


give it a shot.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## RuffRuff (Apr 14, 2018)

MO said:


> @Benedict Cumberzatch


I want to say he is uncivilised for not watching BL but he posted Moomin emote

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 14, 2018)

@Didi did you see Milos Forman est décédé à 86 ans aujourd'hui


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 14, 2018)

MO said:


> give it a shot.





RuffRuff said:


> I want to say he is uncivilised for not watching BL but he posted Moomin emote



So many other things to watch and read, guys.


----------



## MO (Apr 14, 2018)

I haven't played a mafia game in a long time.


----------



## RuffRuff (Apr 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> So many other things to watch and read, guys.


Trust me on this one, you won't regret it...much better than 90% of the shows out there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MO (Apr 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> if anyone ever needs tv show or movie show recs do @ me tho cuz ill enrich ur fukkin life


give me your top 5 best shows.


----------



## Aries (Apr 14, 2018)

Never forget

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 14, 2018)

I played Ni no kuni II for like 8 hours straight.....

I love it. Q_Q

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Didi did you see Milos Forman est décédé à 86 ans aujourd'hui



yeah
didn't even get a sticky on /tv/ smh


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2018)

MO said:


> give me your top 5 best shows.



if you mean completed/done airing....

Hannibal
The Wire
Breaking Bad
Justified
Person of Interest


----------



## MO (Apr 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> if you mean completed/done airing....
> 
> Hannibal
> The Wire
> ...


The only one I have completed on that list would be breaking bad. I have watched a lot of hannibal(will start again) some of the wire and person of interest. Never heard of justified tho.

they dont have to be completed.


----------



## Magic (Apr 14, 2018)

More new peeps here that dont play mafia....


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 14, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I played Ni no kuni II for like 8 hours straight.....
> 
> I love it. Q_Q



I need to watch a playthrough of this


----------



## Magic (Apr 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I need to watch a playthrough of this


I love like all my party members and the whimsical vibe, everything is adorable.

Enjoying this more than FFXV >_>


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 14, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I love like all my party members and the whimsical vibe, everything is adorable.
> 
> Enjoying this more than FFXV >_>



I read the story is zany and outré because you're essentially an alien invader who wants to take over and rule lol


----------



## Magic (Apr 14, 2018)

YOooooooooo wtf


----------



## Magic (Apr 14, 2018)

LOL PEACHES 

wtf

very uh obscene.~


----------



## Magic (Apr 14, 2018)

like da sound.


love this band.


----------



## Magic (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Aries (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 14, 2018)

Aries said:


> Never forget



 No....never. I forgot who else was on when that happened, but I do remember I was on exactly when that post was made. Wish I could find it.


Can not wait for season 3.


----------



## Aries (Apr 15, 2018)

Superman said:


> No....never. I forgot who else was on when that happened, but I do remember I was on exactly when that post was made. Wish I could find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Can not wait for season 3.



Ive been looking for it myself, Persecuteds father will forever live on as a mafia national treasure. He appeared once but boy was it memorable. I forgot what happened to that rascal.

The same, never played FF VII but i love team 4star and they are doing a fantastic job. Season 3 will come out before next dbz abridged episode


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 15, 2018)

MO said:


> I haven't played a mafia game in a long time.


What’s mafia


----------



## MO (Apr 15, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> What’s mafia


A mafia is a type of organized crime syndicate whose primary activities are protection racketeering, the arbitration of disputes between criminals, and the organizing and oversight of illegal agreements and transactions.


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 15, 2018)

MO said:


> A mafia is a type of organized crime syndicate whose primary activities are protection racketeering, the arbitration of disputes between criminals, and the organizing and oversight of illegal agreements and transactions.


Did you free type this or read this off google


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 15, 2018)

Because well done if free typed


----------



## MO (Apr 15, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Did you free type this or read this off google


free type obviously.


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 15, 2018)

MO said:


> free type obviously.


Idk if I believe you


----------



## Catamount (Apr 15, 2018)

lynch him


----------



## Viole (Apr 15, 2018)

@poutanko 
Oh look bunny

We got some rats here


----------



## MO (Apr 15, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Idk if I believe you


I never lie.


----------



## Viole (Apr 15, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> What’s mafia


Something u suck at


----------



## MO (Apr 15, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> Something u suck at


----------



## Catamount (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Avito (Apr 15, 2018)

Viole is being a tsundere again


----------



## Viole (Apr 15, 2018)

Mohit is on Mushrooms and in delusions again.


----------



## MO (Apr 15, 2018)

Shizune said:


> ​


the  girl in the back is mesmerizing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 15, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> Mohit is on Mushrooms and in delusions again.


All right it's decided you are accepted into my harem


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2018)

I posted "Mods = " in the 
*What are some beliefs you used to have?* thread in the KCC.

Someone asked what I meant, both my post and that question deleted.

The strict carebear moderating in that section. zZz

I didn't even include the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) part. I wonder if I'm section banned.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> What’s mafia


The good guys.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Avito (Apr 15, 2018)

Lol I might banned from OJ  discord too now


----------



## MO (Apr 15, 2018)

Avito said:


> Lol I might banned from OJ  discord too now


what did you do now mohit?


----------



## Avito (Apr 15, 2018)

MO said:


> what did you do now mohit?


Called out a mod for deleting my post for being off topic which actually wasn't off topic. 
And now posted a meme on discord about how mods are nerds,  lovers and weak


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 15, 2018)

MO said:


> I never lie.


Meh


Viole1369 said:


> Something u suck at


Don’t be so insecure about your skill level


RemChu said:


> The good guys.


oh


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 15, 2018)

Avito said:


> Called out a mod for deleting my post for being off topic which actually wasn't off topic.
> And now posted a meme on discord about how mods are nerds,  lovers and weak


Don’t defy mods mohit, they are better then ya remember that


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Apr 15, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Meh


you still don't believe me.


----------



## Drago (Apr 15, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Don’t defy mods mohit, they are better then ya remember that


And I am better than you, remember that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MO (Apr 15, 2018)

Dragomir said:


> And I am better than you, remember that


dragomir is here too.


----------



## Avito (Apr 15, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Don’t defy mods mohit, they are better then ya remember that


If people behave behave like shit I will call then out 
Doesn't matter what they are mod or not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2018)

I saw the film this gif is from tonight.


_Nightcrawler _(2014)
Good.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I saw the film this gif is from tonight.
> 
> 
> _Nightcrawler _(2014)
> Good.


Was it? I wanted to watch it but fell off


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Was it? I wanted to watch it but fell off


Well yeah, starts slow, build builds , rising action, climax.
Sociopath movie.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Well yeah, starts slow, build builds , rising action, climax.
> Sociopath movie.


Hmm I think I will give it a go. Sounds kinda like The Departed the way you explained it.


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Hmm I think I will give it a go. Sounds kinda like The Departed the way you explained it.


He does really unethical things lol.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I saw the film this gif is from tonight.
> 
> 
> _Nightcrawler _(2014)
> Good.


The movie was great, but my Nightcrawler role in Cinemafia was underappreciated and underused and overkilled before anyone used it properly.


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> The movie was great, but my Nightcrawler role in Cinemafia was underappreciated and underused and overkilled before anyone used it properly.


AHHHHHHHHH I remember that. 

Good taste


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> AHHHHHHHHH I remember that.
> 
> Good taste


 

Jake Gyllenhaal is one of those actors whose movies I'll watch without even bothering to read the synopsis cos I know 9/10 times it'll be some good shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Jake Gyllenhaal is one of those actors whose movies I'll watch without even bothering to read the synopsis cos I know 9/10 times it'll be some good shit.



He reminded me of DDJ in Nightcrawler.  Especially his talk to the news director lady.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> He reminded me of DDJ in Nightcrawler.  Especially his talk to the news director lady.


oh God 


why Rem, why

don't get that image stuck in my head


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 15, 2018)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


it's too late


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2018)

This anime balls deep chan is pretty nice!


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> oh God
> 
> 
> why Rem, why
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



It fits perfectly. The shit he was saying and the weird logic for justification of a sexual relationship.
Just uh strange.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 15, 2018)

HOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLYYYYY FUCKKKKKKKKKKK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2018)

Agree characters aren't flat.
Lol Hisoka is Judas. 

edit: I want to see her face down.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 15, 2018)

@Didi are you a sabbath head? Listen to those fucking drums bro.


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2018)

city sidewalk, tiger, clear calm water, solid old boat

o.o

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can see it, worst part 



RemChu said:


> This anime balls deep chan is pretty nice!


which one?


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I can see it, worst part
> 
> 
> which one?


The one doc white posted with the like english accent.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> The movie was great, but my Nightcrawler role in Cinemafia was underappreciated and underused and overkilled before anyone used it properly.



Tfw I wanted to kill someone who most likely wouldn't get targeted (Nevan was my target I think)
 iwandesu also killed him that night  

That role was a cool game mechanics, people could use him to kill others from what I remember

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 15, 2018)

What was the role that made Nello talk only in bark and woofs and dog gifs? 

I was laughing out loud at that X'D Funniest shit I ever seen in a mafia game

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 15, 2018)

Baba said:


> What was the role that made Nello talk only in bark and woofs and dog gifs?
> 
> I was laughing out loud at that X'D Funniest shit I ever seen in a mafia game



John wicks dog

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Baba (Apr 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> John wicks dog


LLMAOO


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 15, 2018)

Baba said:


> What was the role that made Nello talk only in bark and woofs and dog gifs?
> 
> I was laughing out loud at that X'D Funniest shit I ever seen in a mafia game


John Wick's dog(ghost dog also)  




Underworld Broker said:


> Tfw I wanted to kill someone who most likely wouldn't get targeted (Nevan was my target I think)
> iwandesu also killed him that night
> 
> That role was a cool game mechanics, people could use him to kill others from what I remember


He was basically a super cop for every faction since multiple mafia's 

in hindsight I could've made him differently or more tanky or something


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 15, 2018)

And then wad killed nello and made himself to a target of the john wick role, it was so meme

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 15, 2018)

Lol you made a role out of that dog


----------



## Baba (Apr 15, 2018)

have not watched that John Wick movie

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 15, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> And then wad killed nello and made himself to a target of the john wick role, it was so meme


When will the next cinemafia start I want my. Memes


----------



## Avito (Apr 15, 2018)

Baba said:


> have not watched that John Wick movie


Wow 
Watch it it's entertaining


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 15, 2018)

Avito said:


> Lol you made a role out of that dog



Should check the cinemafia game, was pretty entertaining


----------



## Baba (Apr 15, 2018)

Ok, I get it. I'm uncultured


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 15, 2018)

Avito said:


> When will the next cinemafia start I want my. Memes



Ask the one who's hosting it


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2018)

Baba said:


> Ok, I get it. I'm uncultured


Jon wick bores me too. 

soo

whatever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 15, 2018)

@White Wolf when will it start


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 15, 2018)

Avito said:


> When will the next cinemafia start I want my. Memes


It was gonna be a few weeks ago but I didn't feel right and put it on hiatus. 
I wasn't a huge fan of the greater idea aspect since it confines my creativity  a lot more than when I just freestyle roles. 

Since I don't copy paste roles from previous rounds like some I need to have a really clear head to pull out all the stops. 



So I'm going to reboot it either before or after my BnHA; Forest of Hell mafia.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 15, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> @Didi are you a sabbath head? Listen to those fucking drums bro.




Nah, Sabbath ain't my jam


----------



## Avito (Apr 15, 2018)

It's decided I will take @Aries 's help to make my game here


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Apr 15, 2018)

Catamount said:


> @Owner Of A Lonely Heart
> oi gurrrrl
> have you joined Console mafia from Aries?
> if not, please do, the game requires more gorgeousness to get started



Kind of busy at the moment


----------



## Catamount (Apr 15, 2018)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> Kind of busy at the moment


Come back for Naruto mafia maybe, it's far ahead at the moment


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Apr 15, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Come back for Naruto mafia maybe, it's far ahead at the moment



We will see.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 15, 2018)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> We will see.


k.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Catamount (Apr 15, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>



Did you read all five of them?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 15, 2018)

the polleke books are so friendly. 

but... uh... at the end of book 2? when her dad 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 goes to rehab 


 then at the end of book four when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 her grandpa dies and they have that chat at the church right before


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Did you read all five of them?



It was the 5 in 1 version, so yes.



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> the polleke books are so friendly.
> 
> but... uh... at the end of book 2? when her dad
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



>_>

Why are you spoilertagging lol....
Kinda annoyed there are only 5 books though.
The ending was kinda like... where the rest at ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It was the 5 in 1 version, so yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe Didi will decide to read them. Spoiler tagging them for his sake. 

I don't think he's going to write any more of them. He's focused on that Bible for Unbelievers right now. 

But you can read _Het boek van alle dingen. _That one is great.

And he has his other series, Madelief. 

And...  _Florian Knol_ is fun. 

And I heard this one is good. this guy


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 15, 2018)

I also really enjoyed de zwarte stenen


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Maybe Didi will decide to read them. Spoiler tagging them for his sake.
> 
> I don't think he's going to write any more of them. He's focused on that Bible for Unbelievers right now.
> 
> ...





Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I also really enjoyed de zwarte stenen




I don't think Didi would read those books lol.


I have no interest in reading any of those though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 15, 2018)

Avito said:


> It's decided I will take @Aries 's help to make my game here




Super Mafia World
Super Mafia Odyssey 
Super Mafia Galaxy


----------



## Avito (Apr 15, 2018)

Aries said:


> Super Mafia World
> Super Mafia Odyssey
> Super Mafia Galaxy


no it will be 
the court of owl
end game 
the death of family


----------



## Aries (Apr 15, 2018)

Avito said:


> no it will be
> the court of owl
> end game
> the death of family



End game should be last but i like the trilogy, has alot of potiential for a good game


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 15, 2018)

Wow, Johit and Aries planning a game together


----------



## Avito (Apr 15, 2018)

Aries said:


> End game should be last but i like the trilogy, has alot of potiential for a good game


yeah i messed up the order 
i have been working on the court of owls have done half the roles alredy 
i haven't done much of role madness thing will ask for your help maybe tomorrow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Wow, Johit and Aries planning a game together



I dont blame him, hes choosing one of the most creative host in the mafia community.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 15, 2018)

Avito said:


> yeah i messed up the order
> i have been working on the court of owls have done half the roles alredy
> i haven't done much of role madness thing will ask for your help maybe tomorrow



Excellent, look forward to seeing it. We havent had a batman game in ages

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 15, 2018)

I don't think I've read all the Polleke books but I've read a few
was a pretty nice series
worked well in how sad / semifucked the main girls situation was (especially surrounding her dad) yet still having a natural kids naive optimimism contradicted with that

I liked them
don't know how many I've read
I think I watched a movie of it too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 15, 2018)

with Madelief I think I've only watched the show and the movie
can't recall reading the books



but I still might've tbh, I read a shitton of books when I was young so those might've been included, don't remember everything


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 15, 2018)

Didi said:


> worked well in how sad / semifucked the main girls situation was (especially surrounding her dad) yet still having a natural kids naive optimimism contradicted with that



That's really a salient feature of the books, and you're right to highlight them because it makes them special.



Didi said:


> with Madelief I think I've only watched the show and the movie
> can't recall reading the books
> 
> 
> ...



I think I've only read the final book of the Madelief series because it wasn't marketed as a series in the German copy I bought. Dutch has really good children's literature, which is shockingly ignored by the rest of the world. Good thing they also do a good job cataloging them into lists for me to pillage


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Wow, Johit and Aries planning a game together



i remember when marco and aries were planning a game together

Koopa


----------



## Catamount (Apr 15, 2018)

MAD said:


> i remember when marco and aries were planning a game together
> 
> Koopa


Sounds a little less ancient than FMA game hosted by Sin every year.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 15, 2018)

what's really ancient is having played in the actual FMA game hosted by JiraiyaTheGallant (no spaces) before sin even arrived on the scene


----------



## Catamount (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 15, 2018)

MAD said:


> what's really ancient is having played in the actual FMA game hosted by JiraiyaTheGallant (no spaces) before sin even arrived on the scene



Isn't that Savage?


----------



## Aries (Apr 15, 2018)

Their was 2 JTG posters here


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 15, 2018)

MAD said:


> what's really ancient is having played in the actual FMA game hosted by JiraiyaTheGallant (no spaces) before sin even arrived on the scene



I had such a nice role in the first attempt, but fucking Fear ruining shit......


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 15, 2018)

MAD said:


> i remember when marco and aries were planning a game together
> 
> Koopa



Like I know who Marco and Koopa are


----------



## Aries (Apr 15, 2018)

Marco will return to us one day. They all come back

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 15, 2018)

Aries said:


> Marco will return to us one day. They all come back



Have you ever taken an extended break from here?


----------



## Aries (Apr 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Have you ever taken an extended break from here?



I left the mafia community like late 2011 early 2012. I didnt really come back till like 2014 or something after the heart convo died for the 30th time. It was time to come back home.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 15, 2018)

Aries said:


> I left the mafia community like late 2011 early 2012. I didnt really come back till like 2014 or something after the heart convo died for the 30th time. It was time to come back home.



I missed this MIO drama

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I missed this MIO drama


lol mio. Ironically

Dealing with this girl who has issues with me i was actually reminded of Mio and the shennagens that happened with the heart. I began seeing things much more clearer then i did in the past, becoming much more empathetic in the process. Now i know how dei, wad, and anybody else who was part of it etc felt during those days that younger me was too immature to see

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 15, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Isn't that Savage?



nah savage was J t G with spaces 



Mr. Waffles said:


> I had such a nice role in the first attempt, but fucking Fear ruining shit......


----------



## Avito (Apr 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Wow, Johit and Aries planning a game together


Don't be Jelous that I didn't pick you


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2018)

sounds like led zeppelin


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 15, 2018)

Avito said:


> Don't be Jelous that I didn't pick you



I had a wet dream about you last night. i'm doing okay.



Aries said:


> lol mio. Ironically
> 
> Dealing with this girl who has issues with me i was actually reminded of Mio and the shennagens that happened with the heart. I began seeing things much more clearer then i did in the past, becoming much more empathetic in the process. Now i know how dei, wad, and anybody else who was part of it etc felt during those days that younger me was too immature to see



well, at least you recognize that you've matured 

you seem to attract the crazies. you must have a special pheromone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I had a wet dream about you last night. i'm doing okay.


Really what waht it describe it to me


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2018)

Aries said:


> lol mio. Ironically
> 
> Dealing with this girl who has issues with me i was actually reminded of Mio and the shennagens that happened with the heart.


She has a cock? Keeper.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> sounds like led zeppelin


Where were you a couple of weeks ago when I spammed them lol.


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Where were you a couple of weeks ago when I spammed them lol.


I must have missed it, listening to their ep/ album right now.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 15, 2018)

Aries said:


> Marco will return to us one day. They all come back


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 15, 2018)

Avito said:


> Really what waht it describe it to me



oh, you don't want to hear the dirty details 



RemChu said:


> I must have missed it, listening to their ep/ album right now.



He was spamming their videos for a month lol. Didi joined in


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> oh, you don't want to hear the dirty details
> 
> 
> 
> He was spamming their videos for a month lol. Didi joined in


This convo?! 

I must have slipped into an alternate timeline or something.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I must have missed it, listening to their ep/ album right now.


I like em alot. Black smoke rising, flower power, Safari song are all lit.


----------



## Aries (Apr 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I had a wet dream about you last night. i'm doing okay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vasto before CR: Friend to all people
Vasto after CR: Raging to all people

Dragon D. Luffy before CR: Optimistic mafia player
Dragon D. Luffy after CR: Paranoid mafia player

Dr. White before CR: balanced person
Dr. White after CR: obsessed with balance

Shizune before CR: Lil kim fan
Shizune after CR: Nicki Minaj fan

Pou before CR: Im a team player
Pou after CR: Screw you guys Im spiting now

Etc

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Aries (Apr 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> She has a cock? Keeper.



Mio had a dick that girl is just a dick


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 15, 2018)

Aries said:


> Vasto before CR: Friend to all people
> Vasto after CR: Raging to all people
> 
> Dragon D. Luffy before CR: Optimistic mafia player
> ...


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2018)

CR is a helluva drug.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> oh, you don't want to hear the dirty details
> 
> 
> 
> He was spamming their videos for a month lol. Didi joined in


But the details are important and I like to read the fan fics created by you I really think it will be steamy and hot


----------



## Aries (Apr 15, 2018)

I have a tsundere harem


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 15, 2018)

Avito said:


> But the details are important and I like to read the fan fics created by you I really think it will be steamy and hot



yeah, but you're homophobic


----------



## Catamount (Apr 15, 2018)

Aries said:


> Vasto before CR: Friend to all people


Sounds ugly.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 15, 2018)

Aries said:


> I have a tsundere harem



join the café


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 15, 2018)

@Baba
@Avito


----------



## Avito (Apr 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Baba
> @Avito


Its not in English

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> yeah, but you're homophobic


Not when it's you I m not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 15, 2018)

Avito said:


> Its not in English



https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/apr/15/indian-police-make-second-arrest-in-teenager-case


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 15, 2018)

Police in India have made a second arrest after the alleged rape of a teenager by a ruling party politician sparked protests across the country, according to federal investigators.

The case, along with the rape and murder of an eight-year-old girl, has brought Indians on to the streets for mass demonstrations not seen since the rape and murder of a student in Delhi in 2012.

absurd


----------



## Avito (Apr 15, 2018)

Every political party in India is corrupt I m not shocked that they are trying to protect that MP he should be punished

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 15, 2018)

Avito said:


> Every political party in India is corrupt I m not shocked that they are trying to protect that MP he should be punished



[HASHTAG]#MOHIT[/HASHTAG] FOR PRESIDENT

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Apr 15, 2018)

Went to that KH fan event today.... technically I guess i'm one of the first people to play KH3 since I got to demo one of the game n watch style games they announced officially. 

Was only like 15 feet away from Nomura for the last panel too. Got to see the sparkles from his cheetah pants and wallet chain in the spotlight


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Went to that KH fan event today.... technically I guess i'm one of the first people to play KH3 since I got to demo one of the game n watch style games they announced officially.
> 
> Was only like 15 feet away from Nomura for the last panel too. Got to see the sparkles from his cheetah pants and wallet chain in the spotlight


Where is this?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 15, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Went to that KH fan event today.... technically I guess i'm one of the first people to play KH3 since I got to demo one of the game n watch style games they announced officially.
> 
> Was only like 15 feet away from Nomura for the last panel too. Got to see the sparkles from his cheetah pants and wallet chain in the spotlight



pics


----------



## Platinum (Apr 16, 2018)

They didn't let anyone snap pics during the panels, but here's one of the main stage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Apr 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Where is this?



Anaheim. The benefits of living inbetween Anaheim and LA is that it is easy as fuck to go to all the KH events, since they are going to be at one or the other stateside.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Baba
> @Avito


¿

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 16, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## poutanko (Apr 16, 2018)

Aries said:


> Pou before CR: Im a team player
> Pou after CR: Screw you guys Im spiting now
> 
> Etc


F u  I only did that on Plat's

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Anaheim. The benefits of living inbetween Anaheim and LA is that it is easy as fuck to go to all the KH events, since they are going to be at one or the other stateside.


Ah cool. o.o

Hmm I was thinking either LA or NY.


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2018)

@Avito I know you are dead. Brought you up in a quote of another player....

just too lazy to [quote  .]

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 16, 2018)

WHY CAN'T INFINITY WAR COME OUT SOONER

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

Baba said:


> WHY CAN'T INFINITY WAR COME OUT SOONER



everyone too deep into this marvel stuff. 

@Platinum, they're having events at disneyland for KH? or just in anaheim?

baba, also - are you protesting in indian streets


----------



## Baba (Apr 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> baba, also - are you protesting in indian streets


no

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

Baba said:


> no


----------



## Baba (Apr 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


>


What?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

Baba said:


> What?



PROTEST FOR PROGRESS
ABANDON YOUR EXAMS

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> PROTEST FOR PROGRESS
> ABANDON YOUR EXAMS


it's easy it to say all those things sitting behind a screen

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

Baba said:


> it's easy it to say all those things sitting behind a screen



I've protested and been detained.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

I agree with you it is easier to say those things than actually do them. Like when Mo Yan won the Nobel Prize for literature, and everyone wanted him to critique China instead of be an apologist.


----------



## Baba (Apr 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I've protested and been detained.


Go protest more for the world.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

Baba said:


> Go protest more for the world.



link arms with me

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I've protested and been detained.


Talking about being detained I have spent a night in lock up for causing torque at local boys hostel during my college years

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

Avito said:


> Talking about being detained I have spent a night in lock up for causing torque at local boys hostel during my college years





many questions to be asked


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

first of all,

why were you in a hostel? were you traveling somewhere outside of india?

second, what is a "torque" in the context you used it?

third, why did you stay a male-only hostel and not a co-ed hostel?

and fourth, did you have to shower at the prison?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 16, 2018)

what's a torque

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

Baba said:


> what's a torque



in physics a torque causes angular acceleration. so... so... uh... mohit was uh... you know? with his pants down?


----------



## Baba (Apr 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> in physics a torque causes angular acceleration


I know that but I also know Mohit won't know that so he most likely meant something else

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

Baba said:


> I know that but I also know Mohit won't know that so he most likely meant something else



remember when he said his maid was "middle age wine"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Avito (Apr 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> first of all,
> 
> why were you in a hostel? were you traveling somewhere outside of india?
> 
> ...


First 
I lived in hostel during my college years 
Second
 I ment trouble not torque 
Third
 there are no Co ed hostels in India 
And fourth 
I got released at 6 am in morning so no showering

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Avito (Apr 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> in physics a torque causes angular acceleration. so... so... uh... mohit was uh... you know? with his pants down?


Wrong baka it's angular Force not acceleration

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2018)

DDJesque scene.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiny (Apr 16, 2018)

studying in the shadows to enter engineering school while "studying" odontology is so hard 

who can give me 20k dollars to help me out

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 16, 2018)

Shiny said:


> studying in the shadows to enter engineering school while "studying" odontology is so hard
> 
> who can give me 20k dollars to help me out


I can, but I'm gunna need it back with 50% interest in 1 year to pay for my school

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ratchet (Apr 16, 2018)

Shiny said:


> studying in the shadows to enter engineering school while "studying" odontology is so hard
> 
> who can give me 20k dollars to help me out


A nice, friendly Nigerian Prince.


----------



## Avito (Apr 16, 2018)

Shiny said:


> studying in the shadows to enter engineering school while "studying" odontology is so hard
> 
> who can give me 20k dollars to help me out


Only 20k I had herd that engineering is really expensive in us I was hoping of doing it from there but I dropped it after seeing their fees


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 16, 2018)

Avito said:


> Wrong baka it's angular Force not acceleration



Torque = moment of inertia x angular acceleration.

It does cause acceleration.


----------



## Avito (Apr 16, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Torque = moment of inertia x angular acceleration.
> 
> It does cause acceleration.


I know it causes acceleration but torque can also be calculated by multiplying force and the perpendicular distance from the center of rotation and hence angular Force


----------



## Avito (Apr 16, 2018)

What, Zatch said was half true so in fact not correct


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 16, 2018)

Avito said:


> I know it causes acceleration but torque can also be calculated by multiplying force and the perpendicular distance from the center of rotation and hence angular Force





Who are you and what have you done with Mohit ?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

Avito said:


> Only 20k I had herd that engineering is really expensive in us I was hoping of doing it from there but I dropped it after seeing their fees



you do know that if you're admitted to a phd program in a good university, and you need funding, chances are you will not pay for your education and will receive a stipend to live off of? med school/law school are the ones people take out loans for because they rarely, rarely cover your tuition.


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2018)

French Girls are creme de la creme. 


Mr. Waffles said:


> Who are you and what have you done with Mohit ?


He has to be smart in something.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 16, 2018)

It wasn't half true just because he didn't say everything there is to know about torque.

Zatch said what torque does. You said what causes torque. Both are are correct.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Who are you and what have you done with Mohit ?



Mohit is a mechanical engineer 

hard to believe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> He has to be smart in something.



It's still  inducing.


----------



## Avito (Apr 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> you do know that if you're admitted to a phd program in a good university, and you need funding, chances are you will not pay for your education and will receive a stipend to live off of? med school/law school are the ones people take out loans for because they rarely, rarely cover your tuition.


I know how stipend works my friends are doing ms in India from iit They are living for free in gov money those assholes


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It's still  inducing.



Mohit should play up his engineering smarts and just talk about them in every post he makes.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

Avito said:


> Only 20k I had herd that engineering is really expensive in us I was hoping of doing it from there but I dropped it after seeing their fees





Avito said:


> I know how stipend works my friends are doing ms in India from iit They are living for free in gov money those assholes


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

legit


----------



## Avito (Apr 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


>


I was talking about BS most MS


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> legit



See, that's Mohit.

I bet the other one is his good twin or something.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 16, 2018)

I don't have post graduation only undergraduate in in mech


----------



## Avito (Apr 16, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> See, that's Mohit.
> 
> I bet the other one is his good twin or something.


Nope he didn't get me correct I was talking about UG and he PG


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 16, 2018)

Avito said:


> Nope he didn't get me correct I was talking about UG and he PG



Get your good twin back in here.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

Apply to Caltech or MIT, mohit


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

Avito said:


> I don't have post graduation only undergraduate in in mech



undergraduate institutions from rich universities offer generous financial aid packages, too. 

anyhow, if you apply for graduate in america, and you can prove your financial status, you'll probably get something. in humanities you never take a phd offer unless it's fully paid for. terminal MA programs are a way for universities to recoup the funding that they then spend on their phd candidates. so, it's harder to get your masters paid for


----------



## Avito (Apr 16, 2018)

anyway good talk good night its 12 30 here time to sleep


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2018)

blows me away,

if i had a time machine would go to the 70s

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2018)

fever intensity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> blows me away,
> 
> if i had a time machine would go to the 70s




fucking love this song, classic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 16, 2018)

Is it just me or is classic rock > all other rock?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 16, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Is it just me or is classic rock > all other rock?



I think that's a side effect of being old. >_>


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Is it just me or is classic rock > all other rock?



post-rock better


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2018)

Rattle Snake Rattle Snake Rattle Snake


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> post-rock better


This doesn't feel very rock at all. :0

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> This doesn't feel very rock at all. :0



WEG so good


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> post-rock better


Post rock is post rock, not rock rock.
Why is even called rock n roll?


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 16, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I think that's a side effect of being old. >_>


vs

IS IT THOUGH??


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 16, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles wellness check

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 16, 2018)

@Underworld Broker wanna leave your break and play a turbo? Starts soon and I need 3 more players


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 16, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Underworld Broker wanna leave your break and play a turbo? Starts soon and I need 3 more players



I'm about to eat smth and go to sleep

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 16, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm about to eat smth and go to sleep



Sleep? Isn't it like 9 PM there?

Well this will be a short game, but if you can't play it's ok.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 16, 2018)

poor DDL


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 16, 2018)

MAD said:


> poor DDL



Don't pity me yet, I have 5 players, 15 minutes before the start time.

We can do this.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 16, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Don't pity me yet, I have 5 players, 15 minutes before the start time.
> 
> We can do this.



got it.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 16, 2018)

oh fuck that reminds me


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 16, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Sleep? Isn't it like 9 PM there?
> 
> Well this will be a short game, but if you can't play it's ok.



It's close to 11pm 

maybe next time though

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 16, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> It's close to 11pm
> 
> maybe next time though



Oh fuck you eurofags have DST right now don't you

This works in my favor when doing things with Americans but not euros

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 16, 2018)

Yeah if this fails I'm pulling this two hours back next try.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 16, 2018)

I hosted a lot of turbos in this timeframe in the summer last year.

In the summer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> post-rock better




post rock is sweet
mogwai is my jam especially


of course GY!BE is also classic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2018)

The one with the gun, lives forever.


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2018)

Oh shit

it's actually 

The one in front of the gun, forever ~u~


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Oh shit
> 
> it's actually
> 
> The one in front of the gun, forever ~u~



NO

I REJECT THIS

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

Didi said:


> post rock is sweet
> mogwai is my jam especially
> 
> 
> of course GY!BE is also classic



yeah. mogai, explosions in the sky, boards of canada, and black emperor are staples of the genre. not that many people know about weg, which is why i'm linking him 

I need to hear more of Mono before I form an opinion on them. 

just found out about pram a couple of days ago, so shall be giving them a whirl


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 16, 2018)

AW SHIT SON
i hear thingyman is making his rounds soon
THE LEGEND OF THINGYMAN
DANANANANANANA

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 16, 2018)

I hate mafia again.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

MAD said:


> AW SHIT SON
> i hear thingyman is making his rounds soon
> THE LEGEND OF THINGYMAN
> DANANANANANANA



WAD
SIR, WAD
COMRADE AT ARMS

are you ever going to finish the ratings?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

Superman said:


> I hate mafia again.



what happened, dandelion buttercup marigold begonia?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> what happened, dandelion buttercup marigold begonia?



My game hds two roles with a one-shot that alowed them to steal the gun from someone.


*Spoiler*: __ 




They both used it on Supes 


*Spoiler*: __ 




And the second one used the gun to kill him

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> WAD
> SIR, WAD
> COMRADE AT ARMS
> 
> are you ever going to finish the ratings?



yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> My game hds two roles with a one-shot that alowed them to steal the gun from someone.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Going to have to read the turbo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 16, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> My game hds two roles with a one-shot that alowed them to steal the gun from someone.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



and then it turns out supes was the vengeful townie 

*Spoiler*: __ 



then he used his vengeful kill on the first thief not the thief that killed him (me)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

MAD said:


> yes


----------



## Aries (Apr 16, 2018)

This lady in bus smells big time like ciggarettes...i can literally taste it...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 16, 2018)

Jesus take the wheel


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2018)

It's not the side effects of the cocaine. 
I think it must be love!


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2018)

This is ground control-

Brrrt~


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2018)

@Superman can you hear us? Brrt~
Are you still in the void?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 16, 2018)

it's 4:45, I don't want to

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 16, 2018)

I lack  smiley at work
90% of the transferred cases I'd be like


----------



## Catamount (Apr 16, 2018)

hey Sups

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

Catamount said:


> it's 4:45, I don't want to



You work at 4:45 am?


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2018)

Catamount said:


> hey Sups


Good morning? !


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

who is kendrick lamar

he just won the pulitzer for music


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> who is kendrick lamar
> 
> he just won the pulitzer for music


He's a prodigy. He will just meditate and off your fucking head!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You work at 4:45 am?


I did yesterday, but now I am going to meet relatives from the train and I am hot eager to walk out 



RemChu said:


> Good morning? !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Catamount (Apr 16, 2018)

off the train


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2018)

I just win again, then win again like Wimbledon, I serve  

~


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2018)

I am Homo Ludens.


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2018)

Homo Ludens is a book written in 1938 by Dutch historian and cultural theorist Johan Huizinga. It discusses the importance of the play element of culture and society.

Dutch o.o
smart


----------



## Catamount (Apr 16, 2018)

There is a dead Superman rotting in the Users Viewing.


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2018)

Catamount said:


> There is a dead Superman rotting in the Users Viewing.


Not sure if he is mad lol.


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2018)

He got trolled hard today and I talked shit to him. lol


----------



## Catamount (Apr 16, 2018)

He just left


----------



## Avito (Apr 16, 2018)

Morning

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Homo Ludens is a book written in 1938 by Dutch historian and cultural theorist Johan Huizinga. It discusses the importance of the play element of culture and society.
> 
> Dutch o.o
> smart



Speaking of homo ludens, ever read Hesses Das Glasperlenspiel? 



Catamount said:


> I did yesterday, but now I am going to meet relatives from the train and I am hot eager to walk out



i can't believe you work that early. good luck meeting your relatives

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 16, 2018)

Catamount said:


> There is a dead Superman rotting in the Users Viewing.





RemChu said:


> Not sure if he is mad lol.



I....am brooding.....

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

Superman said:


> I....am brooding.....

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 16, 2018)

I have arrived to kick superman while he is down.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 16, 2018)

Someone should take away Zatch's rating privileges

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

Legend said:


> I have arrived to kick superman while he is down.



That's the best profession one could ask for 



Avito said:


> Someone should take away Zatch's rating privileges



 

don't think so

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

Superman smothered me with kindness so now i feel bad.

he knows how to maim me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> don't think so


You don't know how to use it 
All your ratings are non sence
Also send me the details of your wet dream about me I want to read it


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

Avito said:


> You don't know how to use it
> All your ratings are non sence
> Also send me the details of your wet dream about me I want to read it



My ratings make perfect sense. They may go over your head because I operate on the fourth dimension.

Send me another nude, and I'll write you a fanfic.


----------



## Avito (Apr 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> My ratings make perfect sense. They may go over your head because I operate on the fourth dimension.
> 
> Send me another nude, and I'll write you a fanfic.


Hmm
Tempting I will have to look at my computer to find a good one this time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

Avito said:


> Hmm
> Tempting I will have to look at my computer to find a good one this time

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 16, 2018)

Poor vasto despite all his rage he is still just a rat in a cage


----------



## Avito (Apr 16, 2018)

Aries said:


> Poor vasto despite all his rage he is still just a rat in the cage


Until he does an ass pull and becomes super saiyan rage


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2018)

@Superman let this be a lesson to you, never try to spite me again. 

In both games you only hurt yourself.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

Avito said:


> Until he does an ass pull and becomes super saiyan rage



my pm box is awaiting new mohit photos


----------



## Avito (Apr 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> my pm box is awaiting new mohit photos


I can't send it to you from my office now can I

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

Avito said:


> I can't send it to you from my office now can I



how dare you blueball me like this


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Superman let this be a lesson to you, never try to spite me again.
> 
> In both games you only hurt yourself.



.....It only wants to make me murder you more....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2018)

Superman said:


> .....It only wants to make me murder you more....


I even gave the gun to you, and you going to shoot me with it...

Serious wtf moment.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> how dare you blueball me like this


Use my old photos until I send you the new ones

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2018)

Avito said:


> I can't send it to you from my office now can I


Close the door, or go to the restroom.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Close the door, or go to the restroom.



Rem knows how to get it done, @Avito.



Avito said:


> Use my old photos until I send you the new ones



No.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I even gave the gun to you, and you going to shoot me with it...
> 
> Serious wtf moment.



 because I was going to murder you....then murder wad.


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2018)

Superman said:


> because I was going to murder you....then murder wad.



Top ten Mafia betrayals.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Top ten Mafia betrayals.



You talk so much shit in that dbz game and think I was not going to do anything?


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2018)

Superman said:


> You talk so much shit in that dbz game and think I was not going to do anything?



It wasn't shit talk. Objectively bad play cuz....

Take that and make better reads and posts in da future mon.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> It wasn't shit talk. Objectively bad play cuz....
> 
> Take that and make better reads and posts in da future mon.



Oh I will....over your damn dead cold body. You......and Wad....and DDL.....die....in mafia.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> i can't believe you work that early. good luck meeting your relatives


  00 - 08
Night shifts ftw

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2018)

Superman said:


> Oh I will....over your damn dead cold body. You......and Wad....and DDL.....die....in mafia.


You had evil intentions, didn't you see how good karma saved me. 

You will never reach me again with that level of spite.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Close the door, or go to the restroom.


Its not ready for the photoshoot if you know what i mean

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2018)

Grovel mutt.


----------



## Avito (Apr 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Rem knows how to get it done, @Avito.
> 
> 
> 
> No.


Come on its just one night cant you wait 
Patience is a virtue


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

Avito said:


> Come on its just one night cant you wait
> Patience is a virtue





you know how to be a good sex worker

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> you know how to be a good sex worker


You can be good too 
Teasing is the key for it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> You had evil intentions, didn't you see how good karma saved me.
> 
> You will never reach me again with that level spite.





 Your Dead. Challenge Accepted


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

Avito said:


> You can be good too
> Teasing is the key for it



mohit, buddy ol' pal, i'm dying over here

send me some pics

lighten the load

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2018)

Superman said:


> Your Dead. Challenge Accepted



Let go of your rage, embrace love


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2018)

It's not the side-effects of the cocaine,
This feeling surely must be love!


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Let go of your rage, embrace love

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Avito (Apr 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> mohit, buddy ol' pal, i'm dying over here
> 
> send me some pics
> 
> lighten the load


Check your inbox


----------



## Avito (Apr 16, 2018)

Captain planet 
I used to watch that shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

It's funny that when you read Mohit's posts he comes across as a maladjusted, confused, somewhat slow child

but he's a handsome lad

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Avito (Apr 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> It's funny that when you read Mohit's posts he comes across as a maladjusted, confused, somewhat slow child
> 
> but he's a handsome lad


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> It's funny that when you read Mohit's posts he comes across as a maladjusted, confused, somewhat slow child
> 
> but he's a handsome lad


English not his first language is all??? >_>

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> It's funny that when you read Mohit's posts he comes across as a maladjusted, confused, somewhat slow child
> 
> but he's a handsome lad



how mohit actually looks 



how mohit appears to us in our mental images from his typing

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 16, 2018)

Wtf is this


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Wtf is this


College humor skit

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

MAD said:


> how mohit actually looks
> 
> 
> 
> how mohit appears to us in our mental images from his typing



This exactly describes my thought process


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Wtf is this



episode 1

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 16, 2018)

man good-looking indian guys makes me a lip biter

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> episode 1


that Asian girl looks like London Tipton from suite life. Man I miss that show

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2018)

A nice big nose on a cute girl.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

MAD said:


> man good-looking indian guys makes me a lip biter



that indian guy who was working at a food stall and became a model after some westerner took his photo


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> that Asian girl looks like London Tipton from suite life. Man I miss that show



it is her lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

MAD said:


> man good-looking indian guys makes me a lip biter



!!!

now we know why you loved season 1 of heroes


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> it is her lol


 oh shit cool


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> !!!
> 
> now we know why you loved season 1 of heroes



mohinder was like objectively the worst character tho
i always knew he would get jelly too and everything from s2+ onwards for him was like

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 16, 2018)

but yes he was a SNACK
what happened to him


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Aries (Apr 16, 2018)

Cute indian boy talk in the convo which only means

Marco returning by end of summer confirmed

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

@Marco who are you and why does everyone want you


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 16, 2018)

Male, from 



@Baba

@Avito you know this man?


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2018)

I for one do not want the return of the Overlord. 

Let him rest in peace.


----------



## Aries (Apr 16, 2018)

Legend goes If you say Mr. Beans 3 times in the mirror Marco will appear


----------



## Ashi (Apr 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> College humor skit


That sure takes me back in time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Baba (Apr 17, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> that indian guy who was working at a food stall and became a model after some westerner took his photo


He is Pakistani

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 17, 2018)

Baba said:


> He is Pakistani



But attractive nonetheless

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2018)

Baba said:


> He is Pakistani


Stone him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 17, 2018)

Pakistanis are basically ethnic Indians 

Stay mad

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 17, 2018)

MAD said:


> how mohit actually looks
> 
> 
> 
> how mohit appears to us in our mental images from his typing


Can't see the first image


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2018)

Man russian looks like alien language...the written characters

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2018)

LOL Avito

Stone him - agree

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 17, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Male, from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope


----------



## Baba (Apr 17, 2018)

I was just giving his country the credit.


----------



## Avito (Apr 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> LOL Avito
> 
> Stone him - agree


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2018)

This is a good song, don't understand a lick of it.

~~~


----------



## Baba (Apr 17, 2018)

Baba said:


> He is Pakistani


I don't like that mustache

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 17, 2018)

Mohit you scary hoe

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2018)

adorable


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2018)

Russian Synth Pop


----------



## Avito (Apr 17, 2018)

Baba said:


> Mohit you scary hoe


Send me your pic 
I have herd you look hip


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2018)

I've been high the entire day.

haven't eaten (dinner) though.

natural high.


----------



## Baba (Apr 17, 2018)

Avito said:


> Send me your pic
> I have herd you look hip


 Did zatch tell you that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 17, 2018)

Baba said:


> Did zatch tell you that


He told that in this thread only when you shared the pic


----------



## Baba (Apr 17, 2018)

Avito said:


> He told that in this thread only when you shared the pic


Okay, I'll send one 


Be ready with your own pic too


----------



## Avito (Apr 17, 2018)

Baba said:


> Okay, I'll send one
> 
> 
> Be ready with your own pic too


OK 
I have alredy posted one in public though


----------



## Ultra (Apr 17, 2018)

Are refugees welcome here

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2018)

5-HT


----------



## Avito (Apr 17, 2018)

Ultra said:


> Are refugees welcome here


Yeah I saw what happened to TMF 
How long till it gets back?


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 17, 2018)

Someone recommend a good book or movie


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2018)

Ultra said:


> Are refugees welcome here


-_-

Wut happened? This is a safe place you can bring your family and cousins, just

uh

play mafia?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 17, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Someone recommend a good book or movie


You like korean movies Zatch got tons of recommendation if you do


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Someone recommend a good book or movie


What type of movies do you like.

I ain't read much books.


----------



## Ultra (Apr 17, 2018)

Avito said:


> Yeah I saw what happened to TMF
> How long till it gets back?



I - I don't know

It could be gone forever

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 17, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Someone recommend a good book or movie


What kind of movies are you looking for? 


My recent favorites are Ferdinand and The Greatest Showman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> What type of movies do you like.
> 
> I ain't read much books.



Sup Rem..did you sign up for the sock puppet game hosted by @MAD ?


----------



## Avito (Apr 17, 2018)

Ultra said:


> I - I don't know
> 
> It could be gone forever


Ask pop he might know the whole case


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Someone recommend a good book or movie


 Avengers Infifnity War,A Quiet Place,IT(2017)etc

Harry Potter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 17, 2018)

Ultra said:


> I - I don't know
> 
> It could be gone forever


It all happened cause you guys made @Avalon a mod

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ultra (Apr 17, 2018)

Avito said:


> Ask pop he might know the whole case



"Neutral"

smh


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Sup Rem..did you sign up for the sock puppet game hosted by @MAD ?



GIFTED


----------



## Ultra (Apr 17, 2018)

Avito said:


> It all happened cause you guys made @Avalon a mod



Avalon is a contributor not a mod, get ur facts straight


----------



## Avito (Apr 17, 2018)

Ultra said:


> Avalon is a contributor not a mod, get ur facts straight


A contributer is a junior mod


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2018)

That's an anonymous game. You are not suppose to tell people if you did or did not sign up for it. Ruins the point of anonymity. 

@Gifted lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 17, 2018)

Ultra said:


> "Neutral"
> 
> smh


There isn't a sad rating so


----------



## Baba (Apr 17, 2018)

I'll be hosting a game on Marvel Cinematic Universe


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 17, 2018)

Avito said:


> You like korean movies Zatch got tons of recommendation if you do


I've seen some Korean movies so hit me up


RemChu said:


> What type of movies do you like.
> 
> I ain't read much books.


I like thrillers, but I'll watch anything as long as it's good



Baba said:


> What kind of movies are you looking for?
> 
> 
> My recent favorites are Ferdinand and The Greatest Showman


I heard good things about the greatest showman, I'll check it out


----------



## Avito (Apr 17, 2018)

Baba said:


> I'll be hosting a game on Marvel Cinematic Universe


Really I will gladly join that 
 You also join my game on marvel Netflix universe on OJ and DC comics here


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> I've seen some Korean movies so hit me up
> *
> I like thrillers, but I'll watch anything as long as it's good*
> 
> ...



Do you want something recent?


----------



## Avito (Apr 17, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> I've seen some Korean movies so hit me up
> 
> I like thrillers, but I'll watch anything as long as it's good
> 
> ...


Seen old boy yet?  
The there is I saw the devil
Chaser
The taxi driver 
Outlaws 
Handmadin
Tale of 2 sister

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 17, 2018)

All the above mentioned except the last 2 are thrillers

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 17, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Avengers Infifnity War,A Quiet Place,IT(2017)etc
> 
> Harry Potter


Seen all the except for A quiet place, I'll check it out as well.

Also haven't watched Harry Potter, I just started the books recently. I'm on  the prisoner of azkaban


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> that indian guy who was working at a food stall and became a model after some westerner took his photo



Geeze.....I wonder why....

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 17, 2018)

Avito said:


> Really I will gladly join that
> You also join my game on marvel Netflix universe on OJ and DC comics here


My MCU game may or may not include characters from the marvel shows

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 17, 2018)

The Maze Runner: Death Cure was good too


----------



## Avito (Apr 17, 2018)

Baba said:


> My MCU game may or may not include characters from the marvel shows


Goddamit

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Do you want something recent?


Doesn't matter, as long as if aged well. 


Avito said:


> Seen old boy yet?
> The there is I saw the devil
> Chaser
> The taxi driver
> ...


Thanks 

I'll have to add these to my list

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2018)

Avito said:


> A contributer is a junior mod


Oh wow he is being groomed into a mod !


----------



## Baba (Apr 17, 2018)

Avito said:


> Goddamit


I won't put them in then

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 17, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Doesn't matter, as long as if aged well.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I'll have to add these to my list


If you only got time for one movie than 
First watch old boy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Avito (Apr 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Oh wow he is being groomed into a mod !


I know what a shocker right


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Seen all the except for A quiet place, I'll check it out as well.
> 
> Also haven't watched Harry Potter, I just started the books recently. I'm on  the prisoner of azkaban


That girl on the train movie with Liam Nesson is a must watch for a thriller fan such as you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 17, 2018)

Baba said:


> I won't put them in then


Nah you can add them if you are using the whole MCU you won't use much of them 
Probably


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2018)

The Ritual (2017)
Good Time(2017)
NightCrawler (2014)
Baby Driver
@SupremeKage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> That's an anonymous game. You are not suppose to tell people if you did or did not sign up for it. Ruins the point of anonymity.
> 
> @Gifted lol



Don’t say I’m gonna get snitched on and mod killed..Again

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Baba (Apr 17, 2018)

Avito said:


> Nah you can add them if you are using the whole MCU you won't use much of them
> Probably


Ya, just 2 or 3 characters.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Don’t say I’m gonna get snitched on and mod killed..Again


Hm? 
You didn't sign up though...


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Hm?
> You didn't sign up though...


 Who says I didn’t?


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 17, 2018)

Gifted said:


> That girl on the train movie with Liam Nesson is a must watch for a thriller fan such as you





RemChu said:


> The Ritual (2017)
> Good Time(2017)
> NightCrawler (2014)
> Baby Driver
> @SupremeKage


Thanks guys!


----------



## Baba (Apr 17, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Don’t say I’m gonna get snitched on and mod killed..Again


Sorry for that


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

Everyone one ignoring the gif I posted...


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2018)



Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

Baba said:


> Sorry for that


All good.it was my fault.

Put some Respek on my MCU Chracters though.

I Better see the Black Order,Spidey,Kilmomher etc.

And the Collector who’s have an interesting role.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 17, 2018)

Gifted said:


> All good.it was my fault.
> 
> Put some Respek on my MCU Chracters though.
> 
> ...


Not gonna host it here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2018)

Baba said:


> Not gonna host it here


Booooooo

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

Baba said:


> Not gonna host it here


Wut?


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 17, 2018)

That moment when you got exams but you haven't been to lectures all semester

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Booooooo


Its alredy queued to be hosted on OJ


----------



## Avito (Apr 17, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> That moment when you got exams but you haven't been to lectures all semester


[HASHTAG]#relatable[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> That moment when you got exams but you haven't been to lectures all semester


Whatcha studying and bad bad bad,

don't blame ya doooo


----------



## Baba (Apr 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Booooooo





Gifted said:


> Wut?


Another forum. 

I think I'm only gonna host mini-games here. I want to host the Jesterpocalypse game here that I hosted on OJ.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

So cano create my entirely unique Mafia rule set and mehcniacs or does it have to follow a set structure?

I was planning in hosting something similar to @Charmed ‘d Rescue the Bjuii


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

Baba said:


> Another forum.
> 
> I think I'm only gonna host mini-games here. I want to host the Jesterpocalypse game here that I hosted on OJ.


What Forum?


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

I’ve really been wanting To play Mafia but  every game takes like a year to start so I figured it’d be more fun to just host.


----------



## Baba (Apr 17, 2018)

Gifted said:


> What Forum?


orojackson


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2018)

good mafia is like good sex.

tease and build up to it.

don't rush it buddy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

Baba said:


> orojackson


Wow it looks very similar to ours..does it share some of the same members as this one?

And which one do you like better


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> good mafia is like good sex.
> 
> tease and build up to it.
> 
> don't rush it buddy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

Waiting for an answer to a question that people are ignoring in 2018


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

@RemChu that avy changes 24/7 LMFAO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 17, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Wow it looks very similar to ours..does it share some of the same members as this one?
> 
> And which one do you like better


Overall I like OJ better cause I know more people there. 

I love being here too though, the environment here is more non-restricted. I love talking here in the Mafia convo. People are friendly and things get personal which I like ;P I haven't really got a chance to check out other sections of NF other than the Mafia section.


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2018)

I don't post on OJ sooooo no idea what it's like.

I don't like One Piece....You should try it and see if you like it there.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I don't post on OJ sooooo no idea what it's like.
> 
> I don't like One Piece....You should try it and see if you like it there.


Nah rather stay and fap to that avy

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I don't post on OJ sooooo no idea what it's like.
> 
> I don't like One Piece....You should try it and see if you like it there.


You have an account on OJ?


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

Baba said:


> You have an account on OJ?


I do too.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I don't post on OJ sooooo no idea what it's like.
> 
> I don't like One Piece....You should try it and see if you like it there.


You have account there


----------



## Avito (Apr 17, 2018)

Baba said:


> You have an account on OJ?


Ninja'd


----------



## Avito (Apr 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I don't post on OJ sooooo no idea what it's like.
> 
> I don't like One Piece....You should try it and see if you like it there.





Gifted said:


> I do too.


what are your UN 's


----------



## Avito (Apr 17, 2018)

Hey waffles


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

Avito said:


> what are your UN 's


White_Wolf

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 17, 2018)

Avito said:


> Hey waffles



Hi Moshit.


----------



## Avito (Apr 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Hi Moshit.


I would ruin your name too but I love waffles


----------



## Legend (Apr 17, 2018)

Everyone loves waffles he is everywhere yet nowhere


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

Ego’s Waffles straight out of the toaster with whipped cream and syrup


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 17, 2018)

Avito said:


> I would ruin your name too but I love waffles



Can't all be waffles. 



Legend said:


> Everyone loves waffles he is everywhere yet nowhere



Amen to that.


----------



## Baba (Apr 17, 2018)

e

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

Baba said:


> e


I’m tripping..first  I thought it was a pair of keys with a a real spider on them...then I thought it was a dead rat.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> That's an anonymous game. You are not suppose to tell people if you did or did not sign up for it. Ruins the point of anonymity.
> 
> @Gifted lol



Gifted is the guy who PM'd Baba in the saiyan game and got mod killed.

he also just spoiled stranger things for someone in another convo thread.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles Yes I will..don’t doubt me,you’ll probably be long gone when I do though.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 17, 2018)

Gifted said:


> @Mr. Waffles Yes I will..don’t doubt me,you’ll probably be long gone when I do though.



Have an optimistic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 17, 2018)

So Ava is a mod on a forum? lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Have an optimistic.


Thank you..also giving people 1 rep point shrouding affect what my reo Bat will eventually become since revenge Rep/neg is against the rules.

Again..Don’t be a Hater

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> So Ava is a mod on a forum? lol


No he’s a mod on another planet


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 17, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Thank you..also giving people 1 rep point shrouding affect what my reo Bat will eventually become since revenge Rep/neg is against the rules.
> 
> Again..Don’t be a Hater



What's your first language?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 17, 2018)

Gifted said:


> No he’s a mod on another planet



Dad jokes only work when you're clever.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 17, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Dad jokes only work when you're clever.


zatchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the last ep of Anohana


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> What's your first language?


Nunofyabuissness..it’s actually a laungage adapted from the Ancient Bee’s Wax who developed their own laungage so foreigners can’t understand what they are saying.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 17, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Thank you..also giving people 1 rep point shrouding affect what my reo Bat will eventually become since revenge Rep/neg is against the rules.
> 
> Again..Don’t be a Hater



I'm not being a hater. 

> rules

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Dad jokes only work when you're clever.


Noted


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm not being a hater.
> 
> > rules



Yes rules


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 17, 2018)

Baba said:


> zatchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the last ep of Anohana



RIIIGHHTTTTTTT 

@Underworld Broker, did you finish it too?

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 17, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Yes rules



Waffles is a retired admin from the site. He's not affected by the rules

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 17, 2018)

Zatch I m at episode 5 in bron.broen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 17, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Waffles is a retired admin from the site. He's not affected by the rules



Which dosent refute my point of rules being a thing.

Again NOTED


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 17, 2018)

Avito said:


> Zatch I m at episode 5 in bron.broen



HALF WAY THERE. The last couple of episodes are excellent.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 17, 2018)

Baba said:


> @Mr. Waffles





No idea what this is for, but I'll take it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles That was surprisingly low for someone with such a join date. Were you holding back?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 17, 2018)

Gifted said:


> @Mr. Waffles That was surprisingly low for someone with such a join date. Were you holding back?



I never hold back.


----------



## Avito (Apr 17, 2018)

Waffle giving rep points that's first


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 17, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Which dosent refute my point of rules being a thing.
> 
> Again NOTED



Speaking of rules, your sig is too big, and I will have you banned unless you remove it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

Avito said:


> Zatch I m at episode 5 in bron.broen


Menma though


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I never hold back.


I Nevah Freeze


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 17, 2018)

Avito said:


> Waffle giving rep points that's first



I had to spread. 

be grateful that I forgot the -

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 17, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> RIIIGHHTTTTTTT
> 
> @Underworld Broker, did you finish it too?



Haven't had the time to watch anime

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Speaking of rules, your sig is too big, and I will have you banned unless you remove it.


Ok


Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> This Levi guy is disliking all of my posts.
> 
> Touch a nerve, @Gifted?



I must of touched one of yours first then since you were just disliking my post.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I had to spread.
> 
> be grateful that I forgot the -



Didi can rep for almost 11k now

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Amen to that.


I must go now sleep needs me

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 17, 2018)

Legend said:


> I must go now sleep needs me



Good idea.
I should sleep too.


----------



## Baba (Apr 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> No idea what this is for, but I'll take it.


For the rep and because you showed empathy

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 17, 2018)

Don't fight, kids


----------



## Avito (Apr 17, 2018)

Disliking every post even I m not that petty


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

Baba said:


> Don't fight, kids



Okey Dokey


----------



## Avito (Apr 17, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

Avito said:


>





Hold my Beer


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Which dosent refute my point of rules being a thing.
> 
> Again NOTED



Hey psst, this here is a mafia syndicate. We live to break the rules.


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Didi can rep for almost 11k now


yeah he gave me a nice 10 k today


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2018)

I thought I ordered dinner.

Never hit confirmed.

I'm

like 

dead.....



blood sugar low

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Keep the personal shit slinging out of here or I'll sling you.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I thought I ordered dinner.
> 
> Never hit confirmed.
> 
> ...


Don't you have anything in your fridge


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Keep the personal shit slinging out of here or I'll sling you.


Who? Because I swear Dear White Wolf “I do none of thee shit slinging”.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> yeah he gave me a nice 10 k today


@Avalon has a beautiful 14k which isn’t the highest on the Forum according to him.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I thought I ordered dinner.
> 
> Never hit confirmed.
> 
> ...



Nooo.Eat some cereal.


----------



## MO (Apr 17, 2018)

@Avalon rep me.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

MO said:


> @Avalon rep me.


LOL


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2018)

Pad Thai


----------



## Platinum (Apr 17, 2018)

Repwhoring in 2018


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Repwhoring in 2018


What a time to be alive


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Repwhoring in 2018


Why are you up so late? Come back to bed.


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2018)

@Gifted Relax man.


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2018)

This is amaaazing!


----------



## Didi (Apr 17, 2018)

Avito said:


> Seen old boy yet?
> The there is I saw the devil
> Chaser
> The taxi driver
> ...



>forgetting Memories of Murder and Train to Busan

mojito you plebito

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 17, 2018)

Didi said:


> >forgetting Memories of Murder and Train to Busan
> 
> mojito you plebito


Lol yeah I have seem them too 
How can I forget memories of Murder


----------



## Avito (Apr 17, 2018)

BTW @Didi your name reminds me of her

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 17, 2018)

I get that a lot

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NO (Apr 17, 2018)

2000 pages = new thread?


----------



## Baba (Apr 17, 2018)

749 for me


----------



## Didi (Apr 17, 2018)

1199 here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 17, 2018)

1498 here


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 17, 2018)

2996


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 17, 2018)

MO said:


> @Avalon rep me.


Done.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Done.



Where have you been? Or like have you been back in the chatterbox?


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 17, 2018)

Superman said:


> Where have you been? Or like have you been back in the chatterbox?


Who knows. 

Enjoy some rep.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Who knows.
> 
> Enjoy some rep.



Thanks, but you were not....you know....banned or anything....we're you?>.>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 17, 2018)

Superman said:


> Thanks, but you were not....you know....banned or anything....we're you?>.>



Don't worry about where I was Superman-kun.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 17, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles hasn't replied on my question  yet.
He spent his last holidays online.
Maybe this year he decided to go offline


----------



## Stelios (Apr 17, 2018)

Oh he here


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 17, 2018)

Stelios said:


> @Mr. Waffles hasn't replied on my question  yet.
> He spent his last holidays online.
> Maybe this year he decided to go offline



What are you talking about ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Don't worry about where I was Superman-kun.



Maybe you think you want to take a break for a week via a ban? I feel you have earned it.>.>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 17, 2018)

give me a pessimistic rating


----------



## Aries (Apr 17, 2018)

Console Wars will start at 4/20

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Apr 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What are you talking about ?


Not Important anymore
I thought you died of old age but that’s not the case

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Gifted Relax man.



He started it .

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Ratchet (Apr 17, 2018)

@Avito This avy is better.

Sauce?


----------



## Avito (Apr 17, 2018)

Ratchet said:


> @Avito This avy is better.
> 
> Sauce?


Thanks
And here is your sauce

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 17, 2018)

Avito said:


> Thanks
> And here is your sauce


that babagareeb guy said she looks like a Dorito

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 17, 2018)

Do you guys know how I start a convo with more than 10 participants? I'm trying to make mafia confirmation convo


----------



## Didi (Apr 17, 2018)

You probably don't have the rights cuz you're not a senior member


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Do you guys know how I start a convo with more than 10 participants? I'm trying to make mafia confirmation convo


Just @ us


----------



## Ratchet (Apr 17, 2018)

Avito said:


> Thanks
> And here is your sauce


Good man.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 17, 2018)

It's only Tuesday and I want to kill myself.  I just want it to be June, and then August and then September


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 17, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Do you guys know how I start a convo with more than 10 participants? I'm trying to make mafia confirmation convo



Maybe ask Reznor to give you better rights so you can invite more people

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Apr 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Done.


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 17, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Do you guys know how I start a convo with more than 10 participants? I'm trying to make mafia confirmation convo


You need to be a senior member.


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> You need to be a senior member.


and how do I become that?


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 17, 2018)

@Stephanie


----------



## Legend (Apr 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 17, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> and how do I become that?



By waiting another year

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Done.


What about me?


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 17, 2018)

When they switched to Xeno senior membership went away.


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 17, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Do you guys know how I start a convo with more than 10 participants? I'm trying to make mafia confirmation convo



See if you can do it now.


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 17, 2018)

Wait why am i in the mafia thread.. i thought this was the bleach convo thread.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Friendly 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 17, 2018)

Stephanie said:


> See if you can do it now.


No still 10 participants


----------



## Avito (Apr 17, 2018)

Baba said:


> that babagareeb guy said she looks like a Dorito


There is a weirs thing going on that profile that obd guys is talking like its his profile


----------



## Aries (Apr 18, 2018)

Vasto the piccolo of mafia section

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 18, 2018)

Aries said:


> Vasto the piccolo of mafia section


Always serious and can't get shit done

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 18, 2018)

Avito said:


> Always serious and can't get shit done



More or less. Mr. Waffles is the Kami to his Piccolo

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 18, 2018)

Aries said:


> More or less. Mr. Waffles is the Kami to his Piccolo


Useless older version 
Got it


----------



## Magic (Apr 18, 2018)

L o L


----------



## Magic (Apr 18, 2018)

run your fingers along...... something.


----------



## Avito (Apr 18, 2018)

He is back at it again


----------



## Avito (Apr 18, 2018)

That ningen deleted your post @jayjay³² 
Apparently there is no tolerance towards the questioning of the moderator's action it's like Nazi Germany there


----------



## Baba (Apr 18, 2018)

Avito said:


> That ningen deleted your post @jayjay³²
> Apparently there is no tolerance towards the questioning of the moderator's action it's like Nazi Germany there


----------



## Avito (Apr 18, 2018)

Baba said:


>


Haven't even replied to the pm I made with all the Admin regarding the recent ban 
Probably drunk with power since he became a new admin


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 18, 2018)

Aries said:


> More or less. Mr. Waffles is the Kami to his Piccolo





Avito said:


> Useless older version
> Got it



 Ya have crossed the line insulting Waffles.! Moshit it seems you are in need of another lesson. Cr, I hope you have not had enough angry people in your life because there will be more!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 18, 2018)

Avito said:


> That ningen deleted your post @jayjay³²
> Apparently there is no tolerance towards the questioning of the moderator's action it's like Nazi Germany there



What's up?


----------



## Baba (Apr 18, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> What's up?


OJ drama

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

Baba said:


> OJ drama



give a summary

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> give a summary


It's boring

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 18, 2018)

Baba said:


> It's boring

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Baba (Apr 18, 2018)

Jayjay posted on an admin's profile that he shouldn't have banned mohit and that post was deleted

That's it

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

Baba said:


> Jayjay posted on an admin's profile that he shouldn't have banned mohit and that post was deleted
> 
> That's it



I didn't know JJ was on OJ


----------



## Baba (Apr 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I didn't know JJ was on OJ


He has only 2 messages

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

Baba said:


> He has only 2 messages



I'm going to make an account and advocate for Mohit. Sounds like it'll just get him into more trouble

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'm going to make an account and advocate for Mohit. Sounds like it'll just get him into more trouble


Make an account but don't do anything like that haha


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

Baba said:


> Make an account but don't do anything like that haha



Why would I make an account on OJ? I'm on a mafia break


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 18, 2018)

The Mohit Mafia Movement

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

Despite many of their Japanese fans not being able to speak or understand English at a fluent level, that doesn’t stop them from attending superstar concerts in droves, and that’s exactly what happened during Mars’ recent four-night stop at Saitama Super Arena, which completely sold out its April 11-15 tour dates.

One lucky fan, who was in the front row at one of the performer’s concerts, had a great night at the show, capped off with her taking home a towel used by Bruno Mars himself. The only thing is, the towel she was so thrilled to receive wasn’t actually intended as a gift, as fellow concertgoers say that Mars threw the towel at her in exasperation after she refused to put her cellphone down to enjoy the show.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 18, 2018)



Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Why would I make an account on OJ? I'm on a mafia break


Post on my profile


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Why would I make an account on OJ? I'm on a mafia break



u like just started playing 2 months ago

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

Baba said:


> Post on my profile



Done

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 18, 2018)

but i really shouldn’t like 
be surprised
since 2013 the mafia convo has always been majority players who retired or simply don’t play ever since our beloved otter 
it’s always been a peculiar phenomena but it does give this section its charm

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

MAD said:


> u like just started playing 2 months ago



Yeah, and it's fun, but it takes up too much time


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

UB is on a break!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> UB is on a break!



UB has been on a break ever since she first came here which i don’t exactly remember when it was and i don’t think we exchanged much words til like late last year

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 18, 2018)

she did play my OW game tho
so all is well

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Done


----------



## Aries (Apr 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> Ya have crossed the line insulting Waffles.! Moshit it seems you are in need of another lesson. Cr, I hope you have not had enough angry people in your life because there will be more!



Its the curse i must bear vasto as the true prince of Hope. Non believers will find a way to stone me


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> oh, that game where she never died and i tried to kill her five times?



Plotarmor keeps me alive


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Plotarmor keeps me alive



You and Dr. White were blessed by the gods that game.

White must have sexted with Mel or something because he basically had the player list with alignments from d1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You and Dr. White were blessed by the gods that game.
> 
> White must have sexted with Mel or something because he basically had the player list with alignments from d1



he was tracer
it’s basically the MC buff
80% of the time when ppl are the main/most powerful town role they do well with it

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 18, 2018)

one time i was Link in a zelda game and i got frustrated with it and told the host to vig myself 

he processed it

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You and Dr. White were blessed by the gods that game.



It's not the gods, it's all my nakama's. I believe in my nakama and they help me when I need it the most

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> It's not the gods, it's all my nakama's. I believe in my nakama and they help me when I need it the most





you talking about that dumb bird law and his chirp chirping?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

and milk's spite, "i will never heal you, zatch."


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> and milk's spite, "i will never heal you, zatch."



wasn’t it cause u called him brain dead in cb2 

...

forgot BROLY played that one too


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 18, 2018)

...broki

but my dupe might as well have played lol


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

MAD said:


> wasn’t it cause u called him brain dead in cb2
> 
> ...
> 
> forgot BROLY played that one too



It was that coupled with something I don't remember. he negged me in the overwatch game, so whatever post that neg was for, that was the tipping point.

he applied to be the new mod 

nataly
gifted
ava
jj
milk

are the applicants. which is why it still hasn't been decided on


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 18, 2018)

MAD said:


> one time i was Link in a zelda game and i got frustrated with it and told the host to vig myself
> 
> he processed it



At least that's an improvement somewhat...
Better than trying to roleblock the host, non ?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> you talking about that dumb bird law and his chirp chirping?





Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> and milk's spite, "i will never heal you, zatch."



Good times, good times 

My bird made them believe that I'm town

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> It was that coupled with something I don't remember. he negged me in the overwatch game, so whatever post that neg was for, that was the tipping point.
> 
> he applied to be the new mod
> 
> ...



nataly appears to be a female
so it will be her 



Mr. Waffles said:


> At least that's an improvement somewhat...
> Better than trying to roleblock the host, non ?



that was literally my first fucking game

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 18, 2018)

We close to 60k


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 18, 2018)

Like pretty close


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

MAD said:


> nataly appears to be a female
> so it will be her
> 
> 
> ...



I really think Ava has a shot

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 18, 2018)

60k soon, yay

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 18, 2018)

So close I'll try to grab it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

maybe white wolf will tell us @White Wolf


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 18, 2018)

Danmit borki

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 18, 2018)

Tell you what


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Tell you what



Do you know who's in the lead for the contest moderator spot?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

/have discussions even been taking place


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Do you know who's in the lead for the contest moderator spot?


Yes


Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> /have discussions even been taking place


Yes

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I really think Ava has a shot



what i would give to have your POV about the world

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 18, 2018)

MAD said:


> that was literally my first fucking game



Precisely, and such a long way have you come since then.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 18, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Precisely, and such a long way have you come since then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 18, 2018)

Sounds about right, yeah.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 18, 2018)

Has there ever been a true mafia game involving the crime families and stuff?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 18, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Has there ever been a true mafia game involving the crime families and stuff?



I’m glad you asked!

Yes! 

One such game involved famous American monster Al Capone himself.

Mr. Waffles had his role actually!



I was also in that game.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 18, 2018)

MAD said:


> I’m glad you asked!
> 
> Yes!
> 
> ...



I'm trying to block that game from memory, but you just can't resist bringing it up.


----------



## Didi (Apr 18, 2018)

neva forget


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 18, 2018)

MAD said:


> I’m glad you asked!
> 
> Yes!
> 
> ...



Thsnks I'll be reading this game then was always curious on if this happened or not.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

@MO
@Baba
@dunya

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Baba (Apr 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @MO
> @Baba
> @dunya

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 18, 2018)

MAD said:


> I’m glad you asked!
> 
> Yes!
> 
> ...



Pipe
Young @Aries 
Young Wad
Young Didi
Young @Platinum 
@Mr. Waffles before the waffles
A Sagemaster game
Nudeshroom/Kitsune/aiyanah before they retired 


And so so many.....ghosts.


----------



## Baba (Apr 18, 2018)

Any The office fans?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> Pipe



Only name on the player list that makes me go "Who ?".... >_>


----------



## Legend (Apr 18, 2018)

Hello Friends.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 18, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Only name on the player list that makes me go "Who ?".... >_>



He was a part of the MSPA goons from the comics section


----------



## Didi (Apr 18, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Only name on the player list that makes me go "Who ?".... >_>



as WAD said, part of the MSPA squad


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

Didi said:


> as WAD said, part of the MSPA squad



is de schelvis an important word to know? i was told it's something common on menus, but I had to look up a picture because I had no idea what it was referring to


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

to put it in perspective, these were the words. all of these make sense, except for whatever that fish is 

de schelvis
stoven
de zeeduivel
voedsel restjes
de tonijn
de maiskolf
de kikkererwt
de kokosnoot
de vrucht
(de) pijnboompitten
de gember
eetbaar


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 18, 2018)

Baba said:


> Any The office fans?


Fkn love that show!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 18, 2018)

Someone host a turbo, I'm really bored

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 18, 2018)

Or maybe I should host one . It'd be great practice for my dn game


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 18, 2018)

Baba said:


> Any The office fans?


Yeah, and I live like 45 minutes from scranton.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 18, 2018)

Also I've been to OJ and everyone seems fake af 

"Oh my god you're amazing" "no you're amazing" "Hahaha" *clink wine glass.*

Everything feels scripted, probably because of the strict rules they have.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Yeah, and I live like 45 minutes from scranton.



that word is too close to scantron for my liking


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Also I've been to OJ and everyone seems fake af
> 
> "Oh my god you're amazing" "no you're amazing" "Hahaha" *clink wine glass.*
> 
> Everything feels scripted, probably because of the strict rules they have.



write a mean missive, and i'll make an account and spam it


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> write a mean missive, and i'll make an account and spam it


Uhh how's the mods cock? Idk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 18, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Also I've been to OJ and everyone seems fake af
> 
> "Oh my god you're amazing" "no you're amazing" "Hahaha" *clink wine glass.*
> 
> Everything feels scripted, probably because of the strict rules they have.



I haven't been there long, but maybe those people are actually being honest and the ones who don't act like that have been kicked out?

I've been in a lot of communities where everyone is nice to each other. It's not scripted, it's just that the assholes tend to be banned very fast.

Whether this is a good thing or not depends on your taste for people. I take that over the Blender clique any time.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> is de schelvis an important word to know? i was told it's something common on menus, but I had to look up a picture because I had no idea what it was referring to




Not really
it's called Haddock in english

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 18, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I haven't been there long, but maybe those people are actually being honest and the ones who don't act like that have been kicked out?
> 
> I've been in a lot of communities where everyone is nice to each other. It's not scripted, it's just that the assholes tend to be banned very fast.
> 
> Whether this is a good thing or not depends on your taste for people. I take that over the Blender clique any time.


I know people can be nice, but on that site it seems like people have to watch what they say in fear of getting banned


----------



## Aries (Apr 18, 2018)

Member when every section had a mafia game? 

I member

Reactions: Old 3


----------



## Baba (Apr 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> write a mean missive, and i'll make an account and spam it


I'll report you right away

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 18, 2018)

Aries said:


> Member when every section had a mafia game?
> 
> I member


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

Baba said:


> I'll report you right away



look @ the new people



this girl looks so fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> look @ the new people
> 
> 
> 
> this girl looks so fun


Is that Indian girl on the show too?


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 18, 2018)

Anyone here watch orphan black?


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 18, 2018)

This still kills me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

Baba said:


> Is that Indian girl on the show too?



all those people are going to be on the show, yeah. i have no idea in what capacity, but 1) it looks like they kept actors who are 15-18, instead of how the other adaptations have 22+ y/o (except for the german one) 2) i think the story & characters will be new, instead of the shot by shot remake the other european countries are doing

my interest is definitely peaked, except i despise texas

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Anyone here watch orphan black?



Been on my list forever


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Been on my list forever


Get on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> all those people are going to be on the show, yeah. i have no idea in what capacity, but 1) it looks like they kept actors who are 15-18, instead of how the other adaptations have 22+ y/o (except for the german one) 2) i think the story & characters will be new, instead of the shot by shot remake the other european countries are doing
> 
> my interest is definitely peaked, except i despise texas


Who is that in your avavava?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Get on it



I think WAD and Didi watch it 



Baba said:


> Who is that in your avavava?



Sara Danius and Sara Stridsberg


----------



## Baba (Apr 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I think WAD and Didi watch it
> 
> 
> 
> Sara Danius and Sara Stridsberg


How am I supposed to know that?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

Baba said:


> How am I supposed to know that?



have some culture


----------



## Baba (Apr 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> have some culture


I do  

just not the same as yours


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

Baba said:


> I do
> 
> just not the same as yours



We are all humans we are all people we are all one life one love one life alt er love believe in the power of kindness never say to yes to injustice people are people too without which the planet would collapse disintegration is but another form of revitalization the tower of therapy is the tower toward justice


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 18, 2018)

anyone want to play dn mafia? just need to sub 1 a player


----------



## Magic (Apr 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> look @ the new people
> 
> 
> 
> this girl looks so fun


Thought this said Autism....

Damn I have problems. :bottle

She looks plump.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Thought this said Autism....
> 
> Damn I have problems. :bottle
> 
> She looks plump.



She is in HS, lord Rem. Tread carefully

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> She is in HS, lord Rem. Tread carefully



I can see that. Still like her shape.


----------



## Magic (Apr 18, 2018)

I do not date kids.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I do not date kids.


----------



## Magic (Apr 18, 2018)

Confused why she doesn't shave the middle part of her uni doe. 

whatever.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Confused why she doesn't shave the middle part of her uni doe.
> 
> whatever.



maybe she's going for that kahlo look


----------



## Magic (Apr 18, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

I don't like critiquing women (SORRY), but that girl on the right had a better wig in other seasons. not liking the bangs on her


----------



## Magic (Apr 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


>


It was a 1 time thing, I did not know she was 14.


----------



## Magic (Apr 18, 2018)

Psst, that's a joke on James Franco who pursues young teens. >_>


cuz i know some of you will have no idea who he is.... o.o

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

she looks completely different


----------



## Magic (Apr 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> she looks completely different



Fuck she looks good with the curly hair.
She should have kept that. She steals the room.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 18, 2018)

Curly hair, will make me turn my head 180 and crash a car.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Fuck she looks good with the curly hair.
> She should have kept that. She steals the room.



we are of one mind


----------



## Magic (Apr 18, 2018)

How old is the brown sugar?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

RemChu said:


> How old is the brown sugar?



no clue. i'm guessing at least 18


----------



## Magic (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Apr 18, 2018)

uh lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 18, 2018)

@Stelios


----------



## Avito (Apr 18, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Anyone here watch orphan black?


Saw first 2 season and then dropped it


----------



## Avito (Apr 18, 2018)

>Looks up what SKAM is 
>sees teen drama 
>leaves the page

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 18, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> What's up?


Apprently mods can't even take a little criticism


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

RemChu said:


> uh lol



this is absolutely horrible and i love it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

Avito said:


> >Looks up what SKAM is
> >sees teen drama
> >leaves the page



Only one of the most praised shows to come out of Europe in the last decade and considered by many critics to be a pinnacle of high school shows. 

mohit being johit


----------



## Avito (Apr 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Only one of the most praised shows to come out of Europe in the last decade and considered by many critics to be a pinnacle of * high school shows. *
> 
> mohit being johit


Been there done that


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

Avito said:


> Been there done that



meaning what


----------



## Avito (Apr 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> meaning what


Have seen so many teen drama shit that I m not interested in watching anything like that anymore

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

Avito said:


> Have seen so many teen drama shit that I m not interested in watching anything like that anymore



You just said you were going to watch Anohana


----------



## Baba (Apr 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

Baba said:


>



baba is the friend we need on nf


----------



## Baba (Apr 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> baba is the friend we need on nf


Trust me, you don't need me as a friend

Reactions: Informative 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You just said you were going to watch Anohana


That's anime bitch it doesn't counts


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

Baba said:


> Trust me, you don't need me as a friend







Avito said:


> That's anime bitch it doesn't counts


----------



## Avito (Apr 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


>


Baba's lying he is great friends he promised me to take me clubbing when I visit him in Mumbai

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

Avito said:


> Baba's lying he is great friends he promised me to take me clubbing when I visit him in Mumbai



I don't think that's going to happen.

1) Baba is not social
2) baba does not like to drink
3) baba does not like loud music
4) baba doesn't like strangers not named white wolf 

good luck with your endeavor though


----------



## Avito (Apr 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> 1) Baba is not social
> 2) baba does not like to drink
> ...


Baba is social though 
He does clubbing too 
So the only valid point is 4th one I think I can get around that little problem

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 18, 2018)

Avito said:


> Baba is social though
> He does clubbing too
> So the only valid point is 4th one I think I can get around that little problem


Rates optimistic

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stelios (Apr 19, 2018)

@RemChu ayeee


----------



## Avito (Apr 19, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch i rated that optimistic so that you won't,  but you still did

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 19, 2018)

Avito said:


> Baba's lying he is great friends he promised me to take me clubbing when I visit him in Mumbai


Was that a promise?  



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> 1) Baba is not social
> 2) baba does not like to drink
> 3) baba does not like loud music

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 19, 2018)

Baba said:


> Was that a promise?



glad we are on the same page

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 19, 2018)

Baba said:


> Was that a promise?


Yes it was you said you would take me clubbing next time I m in Mumbai

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 19, 2018)

Avito said:


> Yes it was you said you would take me clubbing next time I m in Mumbai



He probably said it as a joke, and you took him seriously

much like how @poutanko said she'd be your girlfriend


----------



## Avito (Apr 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> He probably said it as a joke, and you took him seriously
> 
> much like how @poutanko said she'd be your girlfriend


She never said she will be my girl friend 
And no I it wasn't a joke last time I was in Mumbai he was sick and couldn't come to meet me so he said next time


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 19, 2018)

Avito said:


> She never said she will be my girl friend
> And no I it wasn't a joke last time I was in Mumbai he was sick and couldn't come to meet me so he said next time



I thought she said she'd be your gf, and you took it for real and sent her nudes and that's why she rages and hates you 

baba has never been sick in his life so he was flaking on you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Baba (Apr 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> glad we are on the same page


We are not 



Avito said:


> Yes it was you said you would take me clubbing next time I m in Mumbai


but it wasn't a promisee

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 19, 2018)

Never gets old


----------



## Avito (Apr 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I thought she said she'd be your gf, and you took it for real and sent her nudes and that's why she rages and hates you


No she would never if I ever send her nudes she would quit her rage though 


Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> baba has never been sick in his life so he was flaking on you


Nah he would never lie to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 19, 2018)

Baba said:


> but it wasn't a promis


Oh but it was

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 19, 2018)

Avito said:


> No she would never if I ever send her nudes she would quit her rage though
> 
> Nah he would never lie to me



@poutanko


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 19, 2018)

@Evil C.C.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 19, 2018)

Happy birthday troll prince @Aries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 19, 2018)

Happy birthday @Aries ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2018)

happy bday ol CR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 19, 2018)

Happy Birthday @Aries!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 19, 2018)

Happy birthday @Aries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Apr 19, 2018)

Avito said:


> No she would never if I ever send her nudes she would quit her rage though
> 
> Nah he would never lie to me





Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @poutanko


Chop chop list:
1. Johit
2. Zatch

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Apr 19, 2018)

Happy birthday @Aries ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 19, 2018)

Happy birthday CR!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2018)

Good way to start the morning.


@Aries Happy Birthday, our _Theatre Prince!_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 19, 2018)

SHIT
I JUST REALIZED WHY MY FRIEND WENT ON VACATION THIS WEEK IS HER BDAY AHH I FORGOT CUZ I"M SUCH A TERRIBLE FRIEND

Thank god facebook has my back

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aries (Apr 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Happy birthday troll prince @Aries





Underworld Broker said:


> Happy birthday @Aries ~





MAD said:


> happy bday ol CR





Baba said:


> Happy Birthday @Aries!





Avito said:


> Happy birthday @Aries





poutanko said:


> Happy birthday @Aries ~





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Happy birthday CR!





RemChu said:


> Good way to start the morning.
> 
> 
> @Aries Happy Birthday, our _Theatre Prince!_



Thank you guys, from bottom of my heart I really appreciate it. You guys are like a 2nd family to me, grateful to have gotten the chance to share some laughs, games, good/bad times with you guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 9


----------



## nfcnorth (Apr 19, 2018)

Happy birthday @Aries!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2018)

Dad's birthday in 2 days. ~.~


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Dad's birthday in 2 days. ~.~


Whatchu gunna get him?
A vasectomy? lol


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 19, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Never gets old


Did no one not watch this?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 19, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Did no one not watch this?



I did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 19, 2018)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, @Aries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 19, 2018)

So my sister just had a boy today 
One more little slugger to my life hell 
Just kidding I love toddlers

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 19, 2018)

Avito said:


> So my sister just had a boy today
> One more little slugger to my life hell
> Just kidding I love toddlers



Its when they get older that's the issue.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Evil C.C.




Haha i have both of those in one my to spam playlist on phone for when i am going to work. Both are just ayhand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 19, 2018)

Evil C.C. said:


> Haha i have both of those in one my to spam playlist on phone for when i am going to work. Both are just kayhand




this one is also nice, have just started listening to xkito's stuff again, maybe i'll find more songs sometime later ~ 


i also liked this one, but only because of Laura Brehms voice, haha sounds really amazing ~

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> this one is also nice, have just started listening to xkito's stuff again, maybe i'll find more songs sometime later ~
> 
> 
> i also liked this one, but only because of Laura Brehms voice, haha sounds really amazing ~



Especially on the first i really like the art there it's bbretty fucking nice especially when you watch the video where it flickers around. ANd the song is well done i think last year i had it spammed for some time but i did spam kirito songs tons around like september or something when i had some issues 

The second one i haven't listened to but i have to agree there the vocal makes the songs the other part is a bit too i feel high peeched or whatever it's called and makes it like pierce your brain a bit too much i would say. 

But the art on it looks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 19, 2018)

@Underworld Broker Here something i find really nice that i have found in the past month the beat just goes so well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 19, 2018)

Evil C.C. said:


> Especially on the first i really like the art there it's bbretty fucking nice especially when you watch the video where it flickers around. ANd the song is well done i think last year i had it spammed for some time but i did spam kirito songs tons around like september or something when i had some issues
> 
> The second one i haven't listened to but i have to agree there the vocal makes the songs the other part is a bit too i feel high peeched or whatever it's called and makes it like pierce your brain a bit too much i would say.
> 
> But the art on it looks



i agree, haha. Liked the picture in the first one and had to check the song, turned out to be amazing  

forgot to show you this one, lmao if you liked the original maybe you're gonna like this one too 




Evil C.C. said:


> @Underworld Broker Here something i find really nice that i have found in the past month the beat just goes so well



Oh, i really like the beat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 19, 2018)

@Evil C.C. 


this is neato, i like the last minute with its drop and _bermuda bermuda_ ~  

That picture reminds me that i have to catch up with SnK someday, lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2018)

since signups are being closed tomorrow im working on a tentative role list for the sock puppet game and its gonna be amazing

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Whatchu gunna get him?
> A vasectomy? lol


Thinking the new Comey book.

and make him a sketch of him playing soccer during his alpha male teen years. (ehhhhhh big maybe)


----------



## Avito (Apr 19, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Its when they get older that's the issue.


Yeah around 8 to 12 yeah my other nephew is 9 I know what you mean

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2018)

That girl...I skipped class last week. She went out of her way and told me the homework, despite me not asking.

She is such a nice person. She apologized to me,like, she is under no obligation???

-sigh- I'd bet money she probably has her virginity in tact as well. She doesn't drink....


but fuck whatever.
fuck me.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2018)

I have the devil's luck.


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2018)

She's like reverse version of Aries's crackhead chick.


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2018)

I'm not going to invest emotional effort in something fruitless. fuck that.


----------



## Ratchet (Apr 19, 2018)

Avito said:


> So my sister just had a boy today
> One more little slugger to my life hell
> Just kidding I love toddlers


Congrats, you're an Uncle now huh?


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2018)

I've been dying to see you
Hoping for a chance to talk
I really wanna be near you
Tell you how I feel inside


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I've been dying to see you
> Hoping for a chance to talk
> I really wanna be near you
> Tell you how I feel inside


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2018)

The dream's got a grab on me
And I'm in too deep

I can't hold on to your touch
But I remember how it was

Every night was cold as I
So you hold me close to your heart
Mine is back

I wanna go, I wanna go back
Back to you someday


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2018)

Going to try meatless meat today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2018)

IF this taste good.

Giving up meat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 19, 2018)

Ratchet said:


> Congrats, you're an Uncle now huh?


Yes,  i was alredy an uncle of two now I m an uncle of 3


----------



## Avito (Apr 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> IF this taste good.
> 
> Giving up meat.


Never give up meat 
Don't go vegan shit


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2018)

Avito said:


> Never give up meat
> Don't go vegan shit


I love animals.


----------



## Avito (Apr 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I love animals.


I love them too in my dinner though


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2018)

Avito said:


> I love them too in my dinner though


Why you care what I put in my body, more meat for you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Why you care what I put in my body, more meat for you.


Yes more meat for me


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2018)

Avito said:


> Yes more meat for me


Barbaric you eat food? 

I synthesize energy though light.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Barbaric you eat food?
> 
> I synthesize energy though light.


Photon lives matter

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> IF this taste good.
> 
> Giving up meat.



Saving animals. Saving the planet. 

or you could continue to eat meat and end up like johit.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 20, 2018)

Meat is best.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Meat is best.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 20, 2018)

I don't know what you're trying to say here, but I'll read it as I should get a burger.

I agree.

> 7:23am


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 20, 2018)

Omnivores Op.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I don't know what you're trying to say here, but I'll read it as I should get a burger.
> 
> I agree.
> 
> > 7:23am



There was a manga wherein someone got powers from eating burgers.





Dr. White said:


> Omnivores Op.



your people put cheeze wiz on steak


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> There was a manga wherein someone got powers from eating burgers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOAT sauce. Cheesesteaks OP.

Would you rather have a piece of lettuce covered in a drop of Italian sauce and caviar for $300?


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 20, 2018)

I need a sub for my game. Zatch want to play? Or anyone?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 20, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> GOAT sauce. Cheesesteaks OP.
> 
> Would you rather have a piece of lettuce covered in a drop of Italian sauce and caviar for $300?



you have a horrible, twisted view of the glories of vegetarian and or vegan food, and i weep lettuce tears for you 



SupremeKage said:


> I need a sub for my game. Zatch want to play? Or anyone?



I'm busy, which is why I haven't been signing up for any ongoing games. but I think this is your first as a host, right? that'd be shit if people quit, so if no one else agrees, i'll play

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> you have a horrible, twisted view of the glories of vegetarian and or vegan food, and i weep lettuce tears for you
> 
> 
> 
> I'm busy, which is why I haven't been signing up for any ongoing games. but I think this is your first as a host, right? that'd be shit if people quit, so if no one else agrees, i'll play


My bad I forgot the pickle on the side. I love fruits and veggies don't get me wrong but meat OP


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> There was a manga wherein someone got powers from eating burgers.



I don't know how we went from "meat is best" to "manga about eating burgers", but I suggest that whatever you snorted/inhaled/injected, you never use again.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 20, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> My bad I forgot the pickle on the side. I love fruits and veggies don't get me wrong but meat OP



OK Luffy 



Mr. Waffles said:


> I don't know how we went from "meat is best" to "manga about eating burgers", but I suggest that whatever you snorted/inhaled/injected, you never use again.



You mentioned eating a hamburger, and I remembered a manga about a girl eating burgers to gain abilities. That is called free-style association, and it is a skill you lack.


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'm busy, which is why I haven't been signing up for any ongoing games. but I think this is your first as a host, right? that'd be shit if people quit, so if no one else agrees, i'll play


 I understand, thanks tho. 

Anyways the spot remains open guys, message me if you're interested!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You mentioned eating a hamburger, and I remembered a manga about a girl eating burgers to gain abilities. That is called free-style association, and it is a skill you lack.



I thought that was called having a brain. 
I like brain better, much shorter.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I thought that was called having a brain.
> I like brain better, much shorter.



Remember when we thought Sylar ate brains


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2018)

This tastes good....wtf.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Remember when we thought Sylar ate brains



I member.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> This tastes good....wtf.



ARE YOU EATING THE IMPOSSIBLE BURGER?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I member.



The thing bout sylar is... he ain't dutch. if you ain't dutch, you ain't much.

ik ben een honorair burger.

omg
burger
omg
this is like esp 

i prefigured my sentence couple of posts back


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Remember when we thought Sylar ate brains



its stupid that he doesnt
instead its like OH LET ME REMOVE THIS PITUITARY GLAND AND

OH WOW
MMHMM
WOULD YOU LOOK AT THAT

NOW MY 'INTUITIVE APTITUDE(TM)' HAS ALLOWED ME TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO DO COMPLETE CELLULAR REGENERATION

DESPITE OBVIOUSLY NOT HAVING THE MUTATED PHYSIOLOGY IT REQUIRES

fucking

idiot writers

theyre still even more idiotic than the people in the death note game

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2018)

No I'm eating meat less chicken with rice?
>_>''Not trying to go into a food coma with some obesity burger. k fam


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> The thing bout sylar is... he ain't dutch. if you ain't dutch, you ain't much.
> 
> ik ben een honorair burger.
> 
> ...



You lost me at the part where you turned into WAD.



MAD said:


> its stupid that he doesnt
> instead its like OH LET ME REMOVE THIS PITUITARY GLAND AND
> 
> OH WOW
> ...



They can't all be geniuses.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> No I'm eating meat less chicken with rice?
> >_>''Not trying to go into a food coma with some obesity burger. k fam



try the burger 

i mean, i haven't meat in a long time, so maybe it's just to my tastebuds, but texture and flavor wise it really feels like a burger.



MAD said:


> its stupid that he doesnt
> instead its like OH LET ME REMOVE THIS PITUITARY GLAND AND
> 
> OH WOW
> ...



Yeah, the writers made a lot of mistakes... don't know why I bothered to watch that sequel they did, which was very bad. Stole some plot points from Utopia and still managed to be terrible.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> try the burger
> 
> i mean, i haven't meat in a long time, so maybe it's just to my tastebuds, but texture and flavor wise it really feels like a burger.
> 
> ...



roflllll u watched reborn?


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2018)

Oh it's not real meat, pic fooled me.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 20, 2018)

> watching Heroes Reborn

Even I skipped that.


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2018)

Reborn


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You lost me at the part where you turned into WAD.
> 
> 
> 
> They can't all be geniuses.



WAFFLES. QUESTION. can you explain why chickpeas is kikkererwten? frog peas?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> roflllll u watched reborn?





Mr. Waffles said:


> > watching Heroes Reborn
> 
> Even I skipped that.





yes, and it was awful. 

I figured if I watched heroes after season two, I might as well watch Reborn. that rock villain was terrible


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> WAFFLES. QUESTION. can you explain why chickpeas is kikkererwten? frog peas?



I'm gonna go on a limb and say it's a combination of colour (green) along with the size reminding someone at some point in stupidity's history of... frog eggs ?

Idunno.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 20, 2018)

THIS LADY

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> they killed off a lot of characters. and a lot of the actors refused to be in the show, which is hilarious. there's one scene when the evil woman is wearing goggles and i'm laughing thinking about it



yeah i ended up reading the synopsis

hilarious how they made Claire a focal part of the story...without here being there cuz hayden panera bread or whatever the fuck her name was didnt want back in

fat good that did her career free fell anyways

saw her on some country reality show

yikes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 20, 2018)

Ello Peoples.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> yeah i ended up reading the synopsis
> 
> hilarious how they made Claire a focal part of the story...without here being there cuz hayden panera bread or whatever the fuck her name was didnt want back in
> 
> ...


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 20, 2018)

Legend said:


> Ello Peoples.



hallo.



MAD said:


> yeah i ended up reading the synopsis
> 
> hilarious how they made Claire a focal part of the story...without here being there cuz hayden panera bread or whatever the fuck her name was didnt want back in
> 
> ...



And Sylar is mentioned throughout the show, and it ends with him coming to do bad deeds against his son or something. So much focus on the people who didn't participate, and they ruined the people who did. Like Matt's character went to shit. Haitian died. ugh.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 20, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles, look at this heartwarming scientific evidence.



you should marry pou or ub or mel

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Mr. Waffles, look at this heartwarming scientific evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> you should marry pou or ub or mel



@poutanko 
@Underworld Broker 
@Melodie

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Legend (Apr 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> hallo.


Whats up?

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 20, 2018)

sup legend

also that is correct

im as happy as ill ever be in my current relationship and there’s a MASSIVE height difference 

I’m almost 6’3 (190 cm) and my partner is 0’0 (0 centimeters)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 20, 2018)

<insert wormo trumpet fanfare here and musings of perpetual solitude>


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> sup legend
> 
> also that is correct
> 
> ...



-insert dick joke here-



MAD said:


> <insert wormo trumpet fanfare here and musings of perpetual solitude>



;foreveralone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 20, 2018)

ok adrenaline crash
rip


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> sup legend
> 
> also that is correct
> 
> ...



very sexy.


----------



## Legend (Apr 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> sup legend


Waddo

Nothing much counting down my days until im outta here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 20, 2018)

> tags chicks in the relationship-related message
> none of them answers at all

so sad.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Mr. Waffles, look at this heartwarming scientific evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> you should marry pou or ub or mel





Mr. Waffles said:


> @poutanko
> @Underworld Broker
> @Melodie



What if waffles is into polygamy

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Mr. Waffles, look at this heartwarming scientific evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> you should marry pou or ub or mel


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> sup legend
> 
> also that is correct
> 
> ...


HAHAHAAAaaaaaaaaaa


love u ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2018)

can't breathe


----------



## Avito (Apr 20, 2018)

What are you on?


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> yeah i ended up reading the synopsis
> 
> hilarious how they made Claire a focal part of the story...without here being there cuz hayden panera bread or whatever the fuck her name was didnt want back in
> 
> ...



Yeah she does some country sitcom shit. 

Zzzzzz.


----------



## Didi (Apr 20, 2018)

happy birthday CR @Aries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 20, 2018)

Reborn was shit but I had fun watching it
mainly cuz I accepted from the get go that it was going to be shit



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> hallo.
> 
> 
> 
> And Sylar is mentioned throughout the show, and it ends with him coming to do bad deeds against his son or something. So much focus on the people who didn't participate, and they ruined the people who did. Like Matt's character went to shit. Haitian died. ugh.




>Matts character went to shit
Have you like
watched a single episode of Heroes post season 1
Matt has always been used as plot convenience to be on whatever side the writers need his powers
probably the worst written main character in the show

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 20, 2018)

What are you talking about Heroes has only one season


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 20, 2018)

Also when you said Reborn I thought this was about Katekyo Hitman Reborn.

Which has only about 100 chapters and ends in the Varia arc.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Thinking the new Comey book.
> 
> and make him a sketch of him playing soccer during his alpha male teen years. (ehhhhhh big maybe)


I've drawn cards for my dad and put him on it... but they were comical.
That sounds like a real nice gift, tho


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 20, 2018)

I need two subs guys


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Mr. Waffles, look at this heartwarming scientific evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> you should marry pou or ub or mel


That's only true because your husband will never weight less than you if he's 7' and you're 4'10" 
That's the real reason why women like tall guys, they don't have to worry about looking fat next to them 

Honestly, it was a problem with my ex  he was only like 2-3" taller than me and I hated it, plus he was only like 10lbs more than me too so that was annoying.
My ex before him was like 6'1" 200lbs (happy relationship) and my current fiance is about 6'2" 180-190lbs (happy relationship)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> Reborn was shit but I had fun watching it
> mainly cuz I accepted from the get go that it was going to be shit
> 
> 
> ...



tbh it’s cuz they fell into the same trap most superhero writers fall into with telepathy

if the ability was kept strictly to reading minds than the user can fulfill the niche of the information gatherer or spy

but once you start evolving the power to the capacity to ‘push’ thoughts into people

then telepaths instantly become the most OP evolved beings because they can warp reality all around them and usually will need some kind of plot inhibitor to keep them from soloing a la professor x


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 20, 2018)

@Superman want to play DN mafia?


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 20, 2018)

It's funny cuz it's true


----------



## Didi (Apr 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> tbh it’s cuz they fell into the same trap most superhero writers fall into with telepathy
> 
> if the ability was kept strictly to reading minds than the user can fulfill the niche of the information gatherer or spy
> 
> ...




they also had no idea how to write around Peter's clearly OP power, leading to that hamfisted nerf he got


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 20, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> @Superman want to play DN mafia?



Sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 20, 2018)

Happy belated Bday @Aries !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 20, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> Happy belated Bday @Aries !


Want to sub for my game?


----------



## Viole (Apr 20, 2018)

If you're okay with sub-par activity ,sure. cuz I don't have too much free time rn

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> What if waffles is into polygamy


oh my


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> What if waffles is into polygamy





Legend said:


> oh my





Imma just roll with this.

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 20, 2018)

A sneak preview at the avatars being used for the Sock Puppet Game.

The theme for the Sock Puppets is...Animals!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> A sneak preview at the avatars being used for the Sock Puppet Game.
> 
> The theme for the Sock Puppets is...Animals!



Image isn't showing.


i think.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 20, 2018)

why the fuck is it not linking


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 20, 2018)

whatever i just hotlinked the imgur album to text

cuz for some reason xenoforo autoembedder has autism and cant process the album correctly cuz it autotags to media


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> whatever i just hotlinked the imgur album to text
> 
> cuz for some reason xenoforo autoembedder has autism and cant process the album correctly cuz it autotags to media



I feel cat avatar is getting preferential treatment here.
It's the only one without a background.

Cat lover!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 20, 2018)

dice roll


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I feel cat avatar is getting preferential treatment here.
> It's the only one without a background.
> 
> Cat lover!



its also the nebelung breed which is the same breed as my cat

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Apr 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> its also the nebelung breed which is the same breed as my cat



Could have just give me an agree.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Could have just give me an agree.



Have a shrug.


----------



## nfcnorth (Apr 20, 2018)

Image actually did show for me. Which is weird cause I am usually the guy who says it doesn't show.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> Have a shrug.



I already have 9 billion of those, but sure can always use 1 more.


----------



## Legend (Apr 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Imma just roll with this.


Good for you.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 20, 2018)

Legend said:


> Good for you.



Is it though ?


----------



## Catamount (Apr 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> A sneak preview at the avatars being used for the Sock Puppet Game.
> 
> The theme for the Sock Puppets is...Animals!


omfg
omfg omfg omfg
OMFG


----------



## Catamount (Apr 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> its also the nebelung breed which is the same breed as my cat


----------



## Legend (Apr 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Is it though ?


It depends


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 20, 2018)

Legend said:


> It depends



3 wives... seems like fun on one hand, too much effort on the other.


----------



## Legend (Apr 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> 3 wives... seems like fun on one hand, too much effort on the other.


For you everything is effort


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 20, 2018)

Legend said:


> For you everything is effort



I think you forgot the "too much" part there.
Otherwise you're stating something even more obvious.


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 20, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> Image actually did show for me. Which is weird cause I am usually the guy who says it doesn't show.





Catamount said:


> life a shit.


Do you guys want to be subbed in my game?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I think you forgot the "too much" part there.
> Otherwise you're stating something even more obvious.


Yeeeah

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 20, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Do you guys want to be subbed in my game?


You clearly are desperate


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 20, 2018)

Catamount said:


> You clearly are desperate


Everyone wants to be subbed

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 20, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Everyone wants to be subbed


I lose all interest in the process, get distracted by food or lack of it and do not take seriously the effort. I mean, you better not lol. Just modkill the fuckers.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Apr 20, 2018)

I can I guess @SupremeKage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 20, 2018)

Useful emote or nah?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 20, 2018)

I guess people in the cafe are gonna use it when trump does some dumb shit again


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I guess people in the cafe are gonna use it when trump does some dumb shit again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 20, 2018)

Obviously the snake is mafia


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> Obviously the snake is mafia


Want to sub?


----------



## Didi (Apr 20, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Want to sub?



No

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> No



HEIMERDINGER CHAMPION SELECT QUOTE

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiny (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Viole (Apr 21, 2018)

Hmmm Code Geass Mafia
Anyone interested


----------



## Legend (Apr 21, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> Hmmm Code Geass Mafia
> Anyone interested


Lelouch Vi Britannia commands you OBEY ME SUBJECTS. OBEY ME WORLD!!!


----------



## Stelios (Apr 21, 2018)

Another young man under the ground 
Rip

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2018)

Ah really good tune ^.  
Read he fucked up his liver at 21, and party hard a bit too much. 

Sad to go out so young, he had fun though.

Damn.


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2018)

I can feel it

is the most overused EDM line ever.

but it works. 

YOU CAN FEEL IT COMING

I feel it 

Do you feel that baby ? 

Touch me with that good feeling 

etc.


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 21, 2018)

J. Cole's new album is really good.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 21, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Another young man under the ground
> Rip


why does it sound like he killed himself in a way
dammit why they do it to themselves


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> J. Cole's new album is really good.


Ah cool. listening to it now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Apr 21, 2018)

Catamount said:


> why does it sound like he killed himself in a way
> dammit why they do it to themselves



Musicians are sensitive
sensitive people tend to be desctructive


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Dr. White (Apr 21, 2018)

prob my favorite kanye song, that fucking bass line


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Catamount (Apr 21, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Musicians are sensitive
> sensitive people tend to be desctructive


This is sad, otosan


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2018)

Cant take it when you die, but you cant live without it


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Apr 21, 2018)

Incidentally I seen a dream last night. I payed someone to snipe me in the head at a time I wouldn’t know. When he did I dropped and I swear that was the pitchest black and loneliness I ever experienced.
When I woke up it felt like I got dragged back into my body.


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Incidentally I seen a dream last night. I payed someone to snipe me in the head at a time I wouldn’t know. When he did I dropped and I swear that was the pitchest black and loneliness I ever experienced.
> When I woke up it felt like I got dragged back into my body.


Did you fuck up with something? 
Very self critical to dream of killing yourself. 
You're mad at yourself?


----------



## Stelios (Apr 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Did you fuck up with something?
> Very self critical to dream of killing yourself.
> You're mad at yourself?



Actually no it was just a fucked up dream outta nowhere
I didn't see any relevant movie or played any hitman lately so no idea


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2018)

Well you do play mafia a lot, maybe the lies are eating at you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2018)

I can't waaaaait for Saturday to begin~
I can't waaaaait for Saturday to begin!


----------



## NO (Apr 21, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> J. Cole's new album is really good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2018)

View of that black chick's legs crossed on the bed. ^

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Apr 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Well you do play mafia a lot, maybe the lies are eating at you?


----------



## Viole (Apr 21, 2018)

My first song from him , which made me bungee most of his stuff and like it a lot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 21, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2018)

I have so many unkind things to say about this community in the last few weeks.

I’m just going to say...

Wake the fuck up everyone.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> I have so many unkind things to say about this community in the last few weeks.
> 
> I’m just going to say...
> 
> Wake the fuck up everyone.



What's up


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 21, 2018)

shade's goal in NF is to research which hosts actually modkill people for night posting.

So far we have learned Viole, iwandesu and Dr. White do.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 21, 2018)

Also people sign up for Cracking Idea maybe.

It will be fun.


----------



## Viole (Apr 21, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> shade's goal in NF is to research which hosts actually modkill people for night posting.
> 
> So far we have learned Viole, iwandesu and Dr. White do.


Bad research then.

Considering he could just search my last games and enjoy the platherea of reasons I modkill peeps for

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2018)

I mean it’s not fucking funny.

Stop signing up for games if you’re just gonna compulsively sub out.

Stop asking to sub in if you’re just gonna AFK the game.

Stop fucking night posting.

Stop fucking dead posting.

Stop fucking playing like you’re generally pants on head retarded.

This is one of the worst I’ve ever seen the community at.

If this keeps up, more importantly, if my sock puppet game is sullied by such play, I’m quitting NF.

And yeah, I’m a complete fucking asshole. But I like to think that side of me only comes out for semi-justifiable reasons.

You’re going to miss me when I’m gone.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> I mean it’s not fucking funny.
> 
> Stop signing up for games if you’re just gonna compulsively sub out.
> 
> ...



Quoting for visibility for new page.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 21, 2018)

Wad leaving the community take 5....


----------



## Viole (Apr 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> I mean it’s not fucking funny.
> 
> Stop signing up for games if you’re just gonna compulsively sub out.
> 
> ...


Checklist of

Playing to inactifag, and when post it will be retarded, Then night post, then die, Then dead post.

:ayyy


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 21, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Also people sign up for Cracking Idea maybe.
> 
> It will be fun.



I'll sign up in about 2 weeks. 
Minimizing number of games I'm playing. 



MAD said:


> Stop signing up for games if you’re just gonna compulsively sub out.
> 
> Stop asking to sub in if you’re just gonna AFK the game.
> 
> ...



Have an agree.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> Wad leaving the community take 5....



Take 3 maybe, but read the room.

NF is dying. Mafia is one of the only standing communities in this forum and it’s only sustainable at the moment by crossover players and refugees.

Losing anyone, not just me, is a blow to the community. Yeah, I’m an egotistical son of a bitch, but I’ve always been validated to be one. If you lose me you lose significant ‘pull’, an unseen gravitational force in this community. How many players do you think only play because I host or tell them to play in a game I Host?

Who do you think is gonna run the section when I’m gone. You think White Wolf runs it now?

Haha.

Stop being colossal but mostly inconsiderate fuckups.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 21, 2018)

@Superman
@Mr. Waffles

Ok how about this.

The game starts in May 5th

Enough time for all current games to end.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> Take 3 maybe, but read the room.
> 
> NF is dying. Mafia is one of the only standing communities in this forum and it’s only sustainable at the moment by crossover players and refugees.
> 
> ...



Don't forget to substract the number of people who don't play games because you are around. That's relevant.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> How many players do you think only play because I host or tell them to play in a game I Host?



Okay, @jayjay³² . 


don't hate me.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Superman
> @Mr. Waffles
> 
> Ok how about this.
> ...



I'll... think about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Don't forget to substract the number of people who don't play games because you are around. That's relevant.



To my knowledge nobody has straight up told a host “I’m not playing if WAD is playing”.

I’m sure a few people don’t like me.

But I’ve found in my experience that it is generally unlikable people who don’t like me projecting themselves onto me.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 21, 2018)

@MAD

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> To my knowledge nobody has straight up told a host “I’m not playing if WAD is playing”.
> 
> I’m sure a few people don’t like me.
> 
> But I’ve found in my experience that it is generally unlikable people who don’t like me projecting themselves onto me.



I have lost sign ups in a game because you were in.

I didn't kick you because I don't want to take sides.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2018)

Because let’s face it.

I’m very likable.

You’re probably an asshole yourself or an idiot if you don’t like me.

Stay woke.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I have lost sign ups in a game because you were in.
> 
> I didn't kick you because I don't want to take sides.



How many and how often


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> How many and how often



I don't think I should tell you.

I just mean to say you are far from the aggregating force you think you are. You pull people to play games but you also flame everyone who doesn't play how you want. I can't quantify how much this makes newbies leave after their first game, but it does.

This forum survived just fine while you were retired.

It's going through a down time now because it tends to do that every first semester. It didn't go last two years but they were the exception.

As for White Wolf, I believe his job is to ban people who are making this place an shithole, and so far he has done that just fine. We don't need a mod to be a promoter, everyone can do that.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I don't think I should tell you.
> 
> I just mean to say you are far from the aggregating force you think you are. You pull people to play games but you also flame everyone who doesn't play how you want. I can't quantify how much this makes newbies leave after their first game, but it does.
> 
> ...



I’m still rather sure the people I keep interested in the community or pull out of retirement or from other forums to play outscales the 2-3 beta cucks who PM’d you their lip-quivering ultimatum of “I-I’m not playing if that meanie bo beanie plays!”

I don’t flame people who don’t play how I want. That’s a gross mischaracterization. For instance, I abhor WPK’s playstyle. Absolutely loathe it. But I’ve never flamed him for it, only his playstyle.

I only flame people who are objectively playing the game badly in a way that is damaging long-term to the community (trolls and throwers) or people who simply don’t play at all.

Yeah, I definitely have an issue with escalation, I’ll admit that. But any time I’ve lashed out in anger - I had the right to be. The only thing debatable is how disproportionate of a response that may be.

White Wolf is a seat-warmer. Who is running the Contest Points & Prizes?

Oh right, me.

The Death Note game is one of the most toxic games in years. Yes, I’ll accept my responsibility for that. But I’m not the sole reason why and it’s honestly perfectly understandable for everyone to be mad considering the absolutely unfathomably bad level of play.

So don’t try your hand at this subtle sycophancy. Let me let you in on a secret - White Wolf is worthless and only served as a closer to the Shizune drama back when Law couldn’t deal with it himself. Since then, he has done absolutely nothing for this community whatsoever.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2018)

And this “NF mafia always bounces back” idealism is nice but you still disregarded my main point.

I know I’ve been the doomsayer for the end of times in the past, but NF itself wasn’t actually dying back then.

The fact that the forum is on its last legs is undeniable.

You aren’t going to get many new players here on account of said forum dying. A lot of the old guard who would come in occasionally are probably not gonna make a comeback for that reason. We have already acquired most-to-all of the crossover players we can recruit from adjacent communities (MM, OJ, MU, TMF, etc.)

Any loss now is gonna greatly catalyze the rate of entropy.

You don’t have to believe me now.

But you will see for yourself.


----------



## Avito (Apr 21, 2018)

@MAD was that dead posting thing Ment for me


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 21, 2018)

Avito said:


> @MAD was that dead posting thing Ment for me



Not just you.
Every piece of shit that does it.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> Quoting for visibility for new page.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 21, 2018)

I know I m shit tired giving my Allan death note game just got busy in the later half of the game


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 21, 2018)

All forums are dieing not just NF.

This is a generational shift. Gen Zers don't even know what a forum is, they prefer social media and apps. That means smaller forums will disappear, and big ones like this one will shrink. We are just getting smaller and older.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> “so these guys wanna lynch me eh ill just not claim and teach them not to lynch me haha that’ll show them!”



>_>



<_<







>_>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2018)

Mider T said:


>



Someone deleted a post so it went back to the previous page.

Good troll.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> Who is running the Contest Points & Prizes?
> 
> Oh right, me.


You made it you run it, why are you mentioning me for your project? Do you need someone to hold your hand for it? 

I never supported the way it was done or the ratios, people want to award good play, well good for you. I rubber stamped it for 2018 onward and it exists, now if people want to keep track of it and everything else,  that's on you and them. 

I mod shitheads, I'm not here to hold people's hands and coddle their precious little egos so they don't need to do anything for themselves. Games are self regulated aside from egregious instances for a reason, quit trying to blame staff for everything when you've 101 reasons for this place to be in the shitter, staff being merely one of the bunch that you cling onto like some salty ex girlfriend. 


If you'd rather nothing happens here if I don't do it myself, well I can set that up no problems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> All forums are dieing not just NF.
> 
> This is a generational shift. Gen Zers don't even know what a forum is, they prefer social media and apps. That means smaller forums will disappear, and big ones like this one will shrink. We are just getting smaller and older.



Yes but not at the same rate that NF is.

OJ for instance constantly fills its mafia signups within hours. Granted only one game per type (‘Traditional’, ‘Regular’, and Town of Salem) is allowed to be hosted at any given time, but they have no shortage of players at the time being.

We do. More than half our players are either:

1) Seasonal players
2) Cross-forum players
3) Rookies who were recruited from another section (cough cough Chatterbox)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You made it you run it, why are you mentioning me for your project? Do you need someone to hold your hand for it?
> 
> I never supported the way it was done or the ratios, people want to award good play, well good for you. I rubber stamped it for 2018 onward and it exists, now if people want to keep track of it and everything else,  that's on you and them.
> 
> ...



Yeah well you did a great job modding shitheads in the Death Note game

Oh wait

No you didn’t

Shut up. You’re worthless.


----------



## Avito (Apr 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Not just you.
> Every piece of shit that does it.


That was only a reaction post it wasn't contributive to the game at all that ningen viole could have left it like everyone else


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 21, 2018)

Avito said:


> That was only a reaction post it wasn't contributive to the game at all that ningen viole could have left it like everyone else



I'm against all posting once dead (unless role specifically allows it), so get rekt for it as you should.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2018)

Like I should be banned for that game.

And so should 4-5 other people.

Now the only way anyone gets banned is if you go in there and flex your mod dick on me and punish us much later.

But what you should do is get in there an issue a warning.

But any time away from female poster PMs or mod discord is a chore to you.

Isn’t it? You sniveling loser.


----------



## Viole (Apr 21, 2018)

Avito said:


> That was only a reaction post it wasn't contributive to the game at all that ningen viole could have left it like everyone else


Or you could stop being a dumb fuck and learn to read rules and abide by them.

Also intentionally provoking host by rating disagree and then posting laughing emoji after GAME THROWING isnt gonna help you much.


----------



## Avito (Apr 21, 2018)

One thing is still better here you call all this stuff to a mod and not get banned


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> Yeah well you did a great job nodding shitheads in the Death Note game
> 
> Oh wait
> 
> ...


Do you see this button?


Use it. 

Do you see this?



Empty. 



Take responsibility for your own shit, if you want a babysitter hire one.  You've the host, he can take action for people shitting on the game, and report it.
You've the players, who can also report. 


Not 1 post was reported, so obviously no one cares.  If it's so toxic, do something about it and report it instead of crying like a prepubescent twat. I cover 8 sections on this shithole, reading 1000 posts in games I don't even play that are some generic bullshit ain't happening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2018)

Let me know if you want me to take the kiddie gloves off, Wolfy. 

I’ll be glad to get serious with you. Really serious.


----------



## Viole (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Apr 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> Someone deleted a post so it went back to the previous page.
> 
> Good troll.


I miscount posts occasionally too.  It's okay.


----------



## Viole (Apr 21, 2018)

Tonights gonna be a fun saturday night


----------



## Avito (Apr 21, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> Or you could stop being a dumb fuck and learn to read rules and abide by them.
> 
> Also intentionally provoking host by rating disagree and then posting laughing emoji after GAME THROWING isnt gonna help you much.


That wasn't for you dummy it was for Crugyr who I m most pissed at I don't give a shit what you do 
You wrote that I m banned for 3 of your game yeah I had a problem with that I disagreed i also disagreed your no dead posting cause I wanted to post reaction it had nothing to with your wise ass so stfu


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Viole (Apr 21, 2018)

Avito said:


> That wasn't for you dummy it was for Crugyr who I m most pissed at I don't give a shit what you do
> You wrote that I m banned for 3 of your game yeah I had a problem with that I disagreed i also disagreed your no dead posting cause I wanted to post reaction it had nothing to with your wise ass so stfu



U literal pothead

>gamethrowing
>Disagreeing the post with that says no dead post,
>Dead posting laughing emote.


And wondering why he got fucked for it.


Idgaf about why you did it, You gamethrew on purpose and very clearly there.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Do you see this button?
> 
> 
> Use it.
> ...



And this just goes to show the fundamental failure of the staff.

Being the mod here shouldn’t be a reactive position. Why the hell would we even need a section mod when we can call in any global mod or higher to settle these report issues?

The mod of the mafia community should not just be someone to enforced the rules and guideline of the community, but serves as an example of the community itself and makes concerted efforts to better it.

Someone _proactive._

Law and Marco did that. You have not. You are a dull, sycophantic, bureaucratic weasel of a person and you were only modded in the first place because you flexed your experience modding or administrating other forums in the Q&C while having your lips wrapped around half the staff’s collective cock.

You are an insect.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


tfw you have to agree with waffles


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 21, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> tfw you have to agree with waffles


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> And this just goes to show the fundamental failure of the staff.
> 
> Being the mod here shouldn’t be a reactive position. Why the hell would we even need a section mod when we can call in any global mod or higher to settle these report issues?
> 
> ...


And you people shit on all of Law's efforts and here we are.  
Regret's a bitch ain't it, but such is life. If you want iwan to mod here, that can be arranged.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> Yes but not at the same rate that NF is.
> 
> OJ for instance constantly fills its mafia signups within hours. Granted only one game per type (‘Traditional’, ‘Regular’, and Town of Salem) is allowed to be hosted at any given time, but they have no shortage of players at the time being.
> 
> ...



I was browsing Mafia Scum a while ago. Found a thread from 2014 saying the forum for dieing and full of people arguing how they can save it by changing the forum's color scheme or something. I found it because the thread is still active in 2018.

Mafia Scum. That's like the Google of mafia sites. Everyone knows it. And they are shrinking too.

OJ is thriving? That's because they were lucky lucky to associate themselves with a manga that started sucking years later than Naruto did. When One Piece ends or or starts to suck more, that thing is going down too. They are the exception not the rule. The rule is that forums are a Gen Y thing and Gen Y can't browse them all day because we gotta work.


----------



## Melodie (Apr 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> If you want iwan to mod here





I veto this.

Next.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 21, 2018)

Here are your options: 


Shrink your ego and report problems that exist, I'll clean it up. 
You get Iwan
You get Lew

That's all. 

Want a poll?


----------



## Viole (Apr 21, 2018)

Mod Viole

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You get Lew





I veto that too.

Next.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I was browsing Mafia Scum a while ago. Found a thread from 2014 saying the forum for dieing and full of people arguing how they can save it by changing the forum's color scheme or something. I found it because the thread is still active in 2018.
> 
> Mafia Scum. That's like the Google of mafia sites. Everyone knows it. And they are shrinking too.
> 
> OJ is thriving? That's because they were lucky lucky to associate themselves with a manga that started sucking years later than Naruto did. When One Piece ends or or starts to suck more, that thing is going down too. They are the exception not the rule. The rule is that forums are a Gen Y thing and Gen Y can't browse them all day because we gotta work.



I mean I’m not gonna argue that there is a global trend of forums being phased out.

Like, obviously.

That’s why anyone who can see the bell tolling knows that the only way to slow down the level of decay and turnover is by attracting crossover site players.

Four forums with twenty players a piece are not gonna be a prosperous communities. But if Forum A can convince 3-4 players from Forums B, C, and D to play. Mafia on Forum A can remain sustainable for the time being, or at least stop the bleeding.


----------



## Avito (Apr 21, 2018)

Well I don't want to complain or anything wolf but I have seen Marcelle.B to be more active in his section and that section never has issues 
can't you get a co mod here as it seems you aren't  able to me more active as people want you to be don't just leave the job i have herd Avalon wanted to be mod And he is hello active too


----------



## Viole (Apr 21, 2018)

>ava 
>mod

Why not just delete the section

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 21, 2018)

@Melodie


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 21, 2018)

Avito said:


> Avalon wanted to be mod





I veto this and request a perm for Avito.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Melodie (Apr 21, 2018)

>Ava
It's like you tried to think of the worst mod choice

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 21, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> >ava
> >mod
> 
> Why not just delete the section


Why you all think he will be a bad mod


----------



## Rotaretilbo (Apr 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> Begone thot.



Thotaretilbo, reporting for duty.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 21, 2018)

Avito said:


> Why you all think he will be a bad mod


Because he is a bad poster



No offence ava


----------



## Viole (Apr 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I veto this and request a perm for Avito.


tfw you have to agree with waffles again


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 21, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> tfw you have to agree with waffles again



Must be a bad day for you.


----------



## Rotaretilbo (Apr 21, 2018)

Guys, you're looking at this all wrong. What we need here on NF is someone who is smarter than all of us combined to be mod. I hereby propose that we unban Finalbeta, conqueror of Discord, only smart person in the world, and install him as section mod!

Reactions: Funny 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 21, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> Because he is a bad poster
> 
> 
> 
> No offence ava


And so is half the mods of OJ but they are kinda managing the place better than this at lest for mafia section it's true


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2018)

Rotaretilbo said:


> Guys, you're looking at this all wrong. What we need here on NF is someone who is smarter than all of us combined to be mod. I hereby propose that we unban Finalbeta, conqueror of Discord, only smart person in the world, and install him as section mod!



No more human rights violations!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 21, 2018)

Rotaretilbo said:


> Guys, you're looking at this all wrong. What we need here on NF is someone who is smarter than all of us combined to be mod. I hereby propose that we unban Finalbeta, conqueror of Discord, only smart person in the world, and install him as section mod!





You solved it!


----------



## Viole (Apr 21, 2018)

Avito said:


> And so is half the mods of OJ but they are kinda managing the place better than this at lest for mafia section it's true


OJ
you mean

Like us and our cock suckers or we ban you
for 90% of them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 21, 2018)

Well damn I didn't think my game was that toxic enough to get all of you pissed....

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Must be a bad day for you.


True


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Well damn I didn't think my game was that toxic enough to get all of you pissed....



It’s not just your game. It’s just a symptom of the disease.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 21, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> True



Agreeing with me for the 3rd time.


----------



## Viole (Apr 21, 2018)

oh btw @MAD 

I take full credit for this with my Modkill 

Another ragefest acquired to my collection bar hellsing now


----------



## Melodie (Apr 21, 2018)

"You boob!"

Banned.

OJ basically  According to bunny lady or UB (idr) anyway.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Avito (Apr 21, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> OJ
> you mean
> 
> Like us and our cock suckers or we ban you
> for 90% of them


Could not understand what mean here not a bit 
I know the rules are quite a bit forced there but section is doing good as all and it was shitty admin kyros who banned me not mods


----------



## Avito (Apr 21, 2018)

Melodie said:


> "You boob!"
> 
> Banned.
> 
> OJ basically  According to bunny lady or UB (idr) anyway.


I was banned from OJ
For calling moderator ass hole and showing a middle finger


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 21, 2018)

Melodie said:


> "You boob!"
> 
> Banned.
> 
> OJ basically  According to bunny lady or UB (idr) anyway.



Well maybe the majority of people in the internet are the so called "betas" and showing people like Wad the door is actually a pretty effective way to grow a community?

I need more data to be sure.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Well maybe the majority of people in the internet are the so called "betas" and showing people like Wad the door is actually a pretty effective way to grow a community?
> 
> I need more data to be sure.



And the meek shall inherit the earth.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> It’s not just your game. It’s just a symptom of the disease.



We have a game like that at least once a year.

Usually between jan and apr which is the down time.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 21, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 21, 2018)

OK want I wanted to say by bringing oj mafia topic was that you don't have to the a good poster to be a good mod u


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 21, 2018)

Catamount said:


>



When people are having a flamewar that somehow is not about you and you want in.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 21, 2018)

Great weather today, we had 29°C and barely any clouds ~

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 21, 2018)

Avito said:


> OK want I wanted to say by bringing oj mafia topic was that you don't have to the a good poster to be a good mod u


Except thats not how it works.

If you are toxic as fuck as a poster, You are highly gonna be one as Mod.



unless you believe Finalbeta would be a great mod

which you prolly do anyway

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 21, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> When people are having a flamewar that somehow is not about you and you want in.


But you are sweet, how can you want a flame war


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 21, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Great weather today, we had 29°C and barely any clouds ~



Probably same here.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 21, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Great weather today, we had 29°C and barely any clouds ~


Sounds horrible.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Probably same here.


You are horrible without any sound.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 21, 2018)

Catamount said:


> You are horrible without any sound.



I'm horrible with sound too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 21, 2018)

Catamount said:


> But you are sweet, how can you want a flame war



I meant you not me


----------



## Catamount (Apr 21, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I meant you not me


----------



## Catamount (Apr 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm horrible with sound too.


You heard that
Apparently I am energetic enough to adore flaming


----------



## Aries (Apr 21, 2018)

All this drama... Time to mod ole cr as the phrophet Sajin foretold

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Melodie (Apr 21, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles Should become a mod. He reads the games in the section. And he likes working without getting $$ in-return. I mean who doesn't like returning from work just to work some more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 21, 2018)

Finalbeta is that dude who asked to be lynched in my One Piece game as a SK because he didint like the character from the role.

That's all I know from him.

All I need to know too.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Avito (Apr 21, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> Except thats not how it works.
> 
> If you are toxic as fuck as a poster, You are highly gonna be one as Mod.
> 
> ...


Who the fuck is talking about Beta I was talking about Ava

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 21, 2018)

Catamount said:


> You heard that
> Apparently I am energetic enough to adore flaming



> energetic enough
> you

Oh yes... I can totally believe that.


>_>








don't flame me.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 21, 2018)

Is DDL being random or should I read a few posts back to understand.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 21, 2018)

Hey Melo sign up for my new game this time it doesnt have that role who turns people into treestumps.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 21, 2018)

Melodie said:


> @Mr. Waffles Should become a mod. He reads the games in the section. And he likes working without getting $$ in-return. I mean who doesn't like returning from work just to work some more.



What did I do to deserve this hatred ?
And how do I do it again ?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 21, 2018)

wait wait I am reading justified drama 4 pages back

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 21, 2018)

If you guys want new members then host themed games in different sections, like a small Naruto game in NA. It'll expose more people to mafia because I'm pretty sure half the forum doesn't know what Mafia is, especially since the section is secluded, literally at the bottom of the page.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 21, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> If you guys want new members then host themed games in different sections, like a small Naruto game in NA. It'll expose more people to mafia because I'm pretty sure half the forum doesn't know what Mafia is, especially since the section is secluded, literally at the bottom of the page.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 21, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> If you guys want new members then host themed games in different sections, like a small Naruto game in NA. It'll expose more people to mafia because I'm pretty sure half the forum doesn't know what Mafia is, especially since the section is secluded, literally at the bottom of the page.


This is how I actually got interested. I had seen my boi Baraxio in a few games and thought it was some weird ass forum game. Then I saw a Dressrosa game in OL and gave it a shot. Here almost 2 years later.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2018)

hahahahaha

that’s a TOP meme


----------



## Catamount (Apr 21, 2018)

I enjoyed that.
There are some valuable quotes.
Really enjoyable read.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 21, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> This is a generational shift. Gen Zers don't even know what a forum is, they prefer social media and apps.



This is true on so many levels, I've come across so many people and friends that don't know what a forum is. I joined and realized how old this place is and knew that it probably won't but activity traffic will go down.

I don't feel certain posters bring in the activity but sections. I joined strictly for the NBD and for most of my time that's the only place you'd find me but I soon started visited here and the dragon ball section.


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 21, 2018)

I'm pretty sure it works, because that's how Gifted found out about Mafia when there was a similar game hosted in NBD


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 21, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> If you guys want new members then host themed games in different sections, like a small Naruto game in NA. It'll expose more people to mafia because I'm pretty sure half the forum doesn't know what Mafia is, especially since the section is secluded, literally at the bottom of the page.



I remember the days when mafia games were played in almost every section on the forum.
Then mods went "NO FUN ALLOWED" and here we are at the bottom of the page.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 21, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles are ww and wad seriously hating or not?


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I remember the days when mafia games were played in almost every section on the forum.
> Then mods went "NO FUN ALLOWED" and here we are at the bottom of the page.


Mr. Waffles founded Pepperidge Farms?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 21, 2018)

Catamount said:


> @Mr. Waffles are ww and wad seriously hating or not?



W-why are you asking me ?


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I remember the days when mafia games were played in almost every section on the forum.
> Then mods went "NO FUN ALLOWED" and here we are at the bottom of the page.


lol why tho?


----------



## Catamount (Apr 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> W-why are you asking me ?


Not that I really remember many other people around, I thought you would know.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2018)

people should learn the mafia sections history 

and ull know why my hatred of the staff is older than 99% of your careers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 21, 2018)

I can ask @Okosan and get the most meaningful answer ever.


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> people should learn the mafia sections history
> 
> and ull know why my hatred of the staff is older than 99% of your careers


do tell


----------



## Catamount (Apr 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> people should learn the mafia sections history
> 
> and ull know why my hatred of the staff is older than 99% of your careers


but it's your general hatred, it is known
I was just wondering about this particular case


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 21, 2018)

Melodie said:


> >Ava
> It's like you tried to think of the worst mod choice

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 21, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> lol why tho?



That... is a long story... or not.
Idunno.

It's like people think I have all the answers or something. 



Catamount said:


> Not that I really remember many other people around, I thought you would know.



I know nothing, for I am Jon Snow.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> lol why tho?



because the argument was that mafia games in other sections siphoned activity from other threads in said sections and deterred new people from joining those sections 

it couldn’t be further from the truth.

for instance i only started posting in the lounge (later Chatterbox) because of a mafia game that was hosted there 

and i know this is the same deal with many other players.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That... is a long story... or not.
> Idunno.
> 
> It's like people think I have all the answers or something.
> ...


what is use of a Old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) if he cant tell about history


----------



## Catamount (Apr 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I know nothing, for I am Jon Snow.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I veto this and request a perm for Avito.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2018)

Catamount said:


> but it's your general hatred, it is known
> I was just wondering about this particular case



i don’t hate any individual on this forum

but i have and always will hate the nf staff as a collective


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 21, 2018)

Avito said:


> Well I don't want to complain or anything wolf but I have seen Marcelle.B to be more active in his section and that section never has issues
> can't you get a co mod here as it seems you aren't  able to me more active as people want you to be don't just leave the job i have herd Avalon wanted to be mod And he is hello active too


----------



## Catamount (Apr 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> i don’t hate any individual on this forum
> 
> but i have and always will hate the nf staff as a collective


but come on
you are or were friends with some of them at some point, weren't you?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 21, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> what is use of a Old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) if he cant tell about history



True. 

But in this context, WAD is the better oldfag. 

He's also better skilled with words.


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> because the argument was that mafia games in other sections siphoned activity from other threads in said sections and deterred new people from joining those sections
> 
> it couldn’t be further from the truth.
> 
> ...


This sounds retarded tbh. Damn Mods were Nazi's back then.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 21, 2018)

Whatever happened to the Marco guy? I read a old game involving him and he was a pretty nice player. The guy savage as well?

I feel the older games were better then current as well, there was this batman themed game that is iwan came in and won I believe. Very entertaining.


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 21, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> This sounds retarded tbh. Damn Mods were Nazi's back then.


That's an interesting sig.

Is Sakura taking some Uchiha cock?


----------



## Viole (Apr 21, 2018)

@MAD oye old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

10k word essay on Mafia History

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 21, 2018)

this wacky drama reminds me of a edit I was doing a week plus ago.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 21, 2018)

Avalon said:


> That's an interesting sig.
> 
> Sakura is taking some Uchiha cock?


More like desperate since Sasuke hasn't been home for 12 years

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 21, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Whatever happened to the Marco guy?



He... disappeared. >_>

Superman killed him, but you didn't hear that from me.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 21, 2018)

@Marco


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 21, 2018)

tfw 7 people messaged me to check the mafia convo

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Drago (Apr 21, 2018)

@C A N T I


----------



## Viole (Apr 21, 2018)

Avalon said:


> tfw 7 people messaged me to check the mafia convo


and u didnt quote me who mentioned u most


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 21, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> and u didnt quote me who mentioned u most


sorry

i got distracted by Melodie talking shit about me as usual

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 21, 2018)

Avalon said:


> sorry
> 
> i got distracted by Melodie talking shit about me as usual


Yea but I talked shit about you 1st

and the most


----------



## Viole (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 21, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> >ava
> >mod
> 
> Why not just delete the section


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 21, 2018)

there

now you got a hug like melodie and waffles did


----------



## Melodie (Apr 21, 2018)

Avalon said:


> tfw 7 people messaged me to check the mafia convo


Is drama your only source of oxygen

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viole (Apr 21, 2018)

Avalon said:


> there
> 
> now you got a hug like melodie and waffles did


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 21, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Is drama your only source of oxygen


i was told to check the thread

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 21, 2018)

Drama on Chinese cartoon forum  ain't nobody got time for that


----------



## Stelios (Apr 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> I mean it’s not fucking funny.
> 
> Stop signing up for games if you’re just gonna compulsively sub out.
> 
> ...



Ok Anna Kendrick


----------



## Stelios (Apr 21, 2018)

150 posts later 
Kek


----------



## Catamount (Apr 21, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Drama on Chinese cartoon forum  ain't nobody got time for that


Go read the newspaper if you are not interesting in these important things


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2018)

More or less mafia history:

2009-2010: The primordial error. Mostly a handful of players with limited games run infrequently. Mostly in the Blender, I think. Law/Tiger claims responsibility for being the harbinger of mafia on NF. No ones disputed him.

Late 2010/Early 2011: The mafia boom. Games starting to pop up in other sections. One thing worth noting is that any game you won or got MVP in rewarded you with a prize. The Art section ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) whined and it gone taken away.

Early 2011-2012: The Mafia FC era. The FC is created as the hub/center for all of NF mafia. Serves as the convo thread, the place to promote games, etc. Games slowly start being denied in some sections.

2012: The Staff Wars. Staff actively tries to dismantle the community, calling it a toxic element of the forum (see earlier post I made). Massive restrictions on where to host and play.  This is also the same era where supposedly some of the crackdown was attributed to Tazmo getting notified by the FBI over concern of a possible online racketeering(mafia) group. This may have been a hoax, but was leaked by staff at the time.

Afterwards between 2013 and 2014 things got fuzzy between my retirements but with the diminished places available to play, the refugee community demanded a section where we could play.

So initially we were relocated to a subsection of the Konoha Arcade, which was a general forum games section (and where you could find silly threads like ‘Rate the Avatar above you) called the ‘Pachinko Parlour’ which at the time was designed in mind for Naruto-based forum games. This lasted less than a year before the games were just instead hosted in the Arcade itself.

Then began the campaigning process to get our own section, which took another year itself. Finally it happened in...I wanna say late 2014/early 2015?

That said, it was an autonomous section and didn’t have its own moderators until Marco and Law which was like a year and a half ago?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> So initially we were relocated to a subsection of the Konoha Arcade, which was a general forum games section (and where you could find silly threads like ‘Rate the Avatar above you) called the ‘Pachinko Parlour’ which at the time was designed in mind for Naruto-based forum games. This lasted less than a year before the games were just instead hosted in the Arcade itself.



Pachinko Parlour was located as a subsection of the HoU and the designated place for any Naruto themed mafia games.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 21, 2018)

> history lesson
> another oldie walks in and argues
hilarious


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 21, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Go read the newspaper if you are not interesting in these important things


As if the news ain't drama itself


----------



## Aries (Apr 21, 2018)

Met my games list requirement so dont have to get rid of as many roles for game as thought


----------



## Catamount (Apr 21, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> As if the news ain't drama itself


the real world is too bright and scary.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> 2012: This is also the same era where supposedly some of the crackdown was attributed to Tazmo getting notified by the FBI over concern of a possible online racketeering(mafia) group. This may have been a hoax, but was leaked by staff at the time.



Staff tryna fleece ya'll with some bullshit

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Pachinko Parlour was located as a subsection of the HoU and the designated place for any Naruto themed mafia games.



Right. But at the time it was moved to the Arcade to accommodate the refugee mafia community (since the whole of it couldn’t just migrate to the HoU itself, subsection or not.)


----------



## Stelios (Apr 21, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Well damn I didn't think my game was that toxic enough to get all of you pissed....



It’s not your game something is bothering MAD. We should give him a beer and a hug

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> Right. But at the time it was moved to the Arcade to accommodate the refugee mafia community (since the whole of it couldn’t just migrate to the HoU itself, subsection or not.)



I'm assuming this happened in my absence. 

Although I'm not sure why they couldn't just migrate.
It was the fucking Pachinko Parlour... like anyone gave a flying fuck about that section since like 5 seconds after they created that cesspool....

Ah well... fucking stupid shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Apr 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm horrible with sound too.



Your voice was not bad. You said fuck you like a champ


----------



## Catamount (Apr 21, 2018)

funny turned to uh
-> back to guild battle


----------



## Catamount (Apr 21, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Your voice was not bad. You said fuck you like a champ


@Mr. Waffles 
I am waiting for the voice message NOW


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 21, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Your voice was not bad. You said fuck you like a champ



Should this creep me out ?
Should I be looking outside for a guy in a raincoat ?

> said fuck you

I'm the best fuck you'er.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 21, 2018)

Catamount said:


> @Mr. Waffles
> I am waiting for the voice message NOW



>_>

I'm so gonna kill Stelios.

<_<


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 21, 2018)

Waffles has a beautiful voice tbh


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Waffles has a beautiful voice tbh



You ain't helping.


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 21, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Staff tryna fleece ya'll with some bullshit


Feels weird seeing you with a different avatar

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Apr 21, 2018)

Let’s talk again about DN when it’s over man. Game is like on first cycle still holy shit


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Apr 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Should this creep me out ?
> Should I be looking outside for a guy in a raincoat ?
> 
> > said fuck you
> ...




We played mafia on discord you really forget easy


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 21, 2018)

Stelios said:


> We played mafia on discord you really forget easy



I know that...
I'm referring to the fact that you still remember.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> >_>
> 
> I'm so gonna kill Stelios.
> 
> <_<



Don’t succumb to social pressure waffles


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 21, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Don’t succumb to social pressure waffles





But social pressure is best pressure.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> But social pressure is best pressure.



Depends who’s doing it


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 21, 2018)

Yes keep all the DN discussion in the game or after the game is over 

and how do you play mafia on discord?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 21, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Depends who’s doing it



True.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 21, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Yes keep all the DN discussion in the game or after the game is over
> 
> and how do you play mafia on discord?



Basically Turbo, but with voice chat.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 21, 2018)

So much bitterness


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 21, 2018)

Legend said:


> So much bitterness


----------



## Legend (Apr 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


We need to hug it out. Maybe its because i havent played in months


----------



## Stelios (Apr 21, 2018)

Legend said:


> So much bitterness


I talked about a beer and a hug 
But maybe a blowjob would be good too. Any takers I can only supply the first two to @MAD

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 21, 2018)

Legend said:


> We need to hug it out. Maybe its because i havent played in months



So, blaming you then. 

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 21, 2018)

Turbo mafia on discord sounds like fun 

though i giggle and laugh a lot


----------



## Legend (Apr 21, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I talked about a beer and a hug
> But maybe a blowjob would be good too. Any takers I can only supply the first two to @MAD


I can supply beer food and hugs if need be.


Mr. Waffles said:


> So, blaming you then.
> 
> Sounds like a plan.


Sure go ahead ill be the mafia martyr


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 21, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Turbo mafia on discord sounds like fun
> 
> though i giggle and laugh a lot



So same thing you always do then. 


Legend said:


> Sure go ahead ill be the mafia martyr



You're the martyr we have, but not the one we want.


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 21, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Turbo mafia on discord sounds like fun
> 
> though i giggle and laugh a lot


Want to sub in my game

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 21, 2018)

Legend said:


> beer food


Is a single notion and I like the concept of it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Apr 21, 2018)

I m drinking this baby right here


----------



## Stelios (Apr 21, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Is a single notion and I like the concept of it.



There's beer yoga as well


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 21, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Want to sub in my game


Everyone is so toxic and mean in your game, I don't want to be part of that.

Reactions: Creative 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 21, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Everyone is so toxic and mean in your game, I don't want to be part of that.


Don't worry you'll blend right in perfectly


----------



## Catamount (Apr 21, 2018)

Stelios said:


> There's beer yoga as well


----------



## Stelios (Apr 21, 2018)

Catamount said:


>


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> So same thing you always do then.



Let's say I'm mafia, and someone asks me on discord audio if I'm mafia

i would probably start giggling for 30 seconds straight and end up getting caught on Day 1

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Legend (Apr 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You're the martyr we have, but not the one we want.


Thats the deal


Catamount said:


> Is a single notion and I like the concept of it.


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 21, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Don't worry you'll blend right in perfectly



I'll have to decline, sorry.

I know if I play in your game that I'm just gonna end up pissed off, and I would rather avoid that.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Catamount (Apr 21, 2018)

Stelios said:


>


I don't really want to focus my mind on the beer bottle.
Can I just drink it?
I don't mind the chicks around tho


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 21, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Let's say I'm mafia, and someone asks me on discord audio if I'm mafia
> 
> i would probably start giggling for 30 seconds straight and end up getting caught on Day 1



I'm not seeing the difference between that and a normal mafia game.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Apr 21, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I don't really want to focus my mind on the beer bottle.
> Can I just drink it?
> I don't mind the chicks around tho



Only if you behave. Now say "yes daddy"


----------



## Ashi (Apr 21, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Let's say I'm mafia, and someone asks me on discord audio if I'm mafia
> 
> i would probably start giggling for 30 seconds straight and end up getting caught on Day 1



True story btw

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 21, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Only if you behave. Now say "yes daddy"


So it was the right choice instead of "otosan", I see.
Now show me the money and the talk continues.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Apr 21, 2018)

So my plan to make this world burn is slowly going well that's such a good news. Fight my minions fight

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Apr 21, 2018)

Catamount said:


> So it was the right choice instead of "otosan", I see.
> Now show me the money and the talk continues.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> Late 2010/Early 2011: The mafia boom. Games starting to pop up in other sections. One thing worth noting is that any game you won or got MVP in rewarded you with a prize. The Art section ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) whined and it gone taken away.



We should bring this back


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 21, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> We should bring this back



Good luck with that.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 21, 2018)

:letgo
nothing will be the same ever again

you changed
everything else is already different


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 21, 2018)

@White Wolf 

I know, yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Apr 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> Then began the campaigning process to get our own section, which took another year itself. Finally it happened in...I wanna say late 2014/early 2015?



I was here in mid 2014 and the section already existed


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 21, 2018)

I mean it was inside the CB technically but not the same section you're talking about


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2018)

Right. It went:

Arcade->Pachinko Parlour
Arcade
Mafia subsection of Lounge
Mafia own section


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2018)

Anything between 2012 and 2016 is a haze for me tbh


----------



## Ratchet (Apr 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> I mean it’s not fucking funny.
> 
> Stop signing up for games if you’re just gonna compulsively sub out.
> 
> ...


I know this feeling. OPB, the site where I've played most of my games (and what I consider my "home site") has gone through much the same. OPB is a lot smaller than this place is, but n the heyday it had a good 20+ players it could rely on to be in every game. Over time though, the older players moved on, and too many of the new players were either shitters, inactives or fell out of love with the game quickly and never came back. 

And over time, it got less and less, and now we're at the stage where the first game hosted in 6 months is a 5 player dethy I'm running. Maybe if we get some traction we might get a community with it again but the days of even 15 player games on OPB are over. And it is quite sad to see, when you've put so much time and effort into a community and you've been one of the longest standing members of said community, to see it decline is a real shame. So I absolutely get your frustration on this. I actually retired from OPB Mafia last year, but out of sentimentality and hope I can get it going again I keep finding myself coming back.


Avalon said:


> Let's say I'm mafia, and someone asks me on discord audio if I'm mafia
> 
> i would probably start giggling for 30 seconds straight and end up getting caught on Day 1


Cute!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 21, 2018)

So your game is toxic as fuck, whoops

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 21, 2018)

@Crugyr there was some dude (?) a few pages ago not satisfied with you, my sweetest. What did you do and where? Amuse me.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> Anything between 2012 and 2016 is a haze for me tbh

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 21, 2018)

Catamount said:


> @Crugyr there was some dude (?) a few pages ago not satisfied with you, my sweetest. What did you do and where? Amuse me.


Oh that’s mohit. He just gets upset when I day 1 vote him because you aren’t in games anymore.

He is like a child who needs to be coaxed and held so he feels better and doesn’t like aggression or correct grammar. 

He thinks life’s unfair when I vote him idk.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stelios (Apr 21, 2018)

So mini me died
And Chloe from smallvile is arrested for sex trafficking 

Real world problems


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2018)

Stelios said:


> So mini me died
> And Chloe from smallvile is arrested for sex trafficking
> 
> Real world problems



lol i was just telling some friends
i ran into chloe like 7-8 years ago in some smoke shop in vancouver
she was with lex luthor from the show 
i had bad feels


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 21, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Superman
> @Mr. Waffles
> 
> Ok how about this.
> ...



 That will be agreeable....hopefully there will not be so many 48 hour day phases.



MAD said:


> Because let’s face it.
> 
> I’m very likable.
> 
> ...



 But I am an asshole.



White Wolf said:


> And you people shit on all of Law's efforts and here we are.
> Regret's a bitch ain't it, but such is life. If you want iwan to mod here, that can be arranged.



 I never shitty on his efforts.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 21, 2018)

Stelios said:


> So mini me died
> And Chloe from smallvile is arrested for sex trafficking
> 
> Real world problems



Ok....so do you actually mean Vern Troyer....or....your actual child? Because if it is the later....sorry for your loss.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> That will be agreeable....hopefully there will not be so many 48 hour day phases.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya im not saying other assholes dont like me
but u definitely categorically are either an asshole or an idiot if u dislike me
thats just the way it is


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> Ok....so do you actually mean Vern Troyer....or....your actual child? Because if it is the later....sorry for your loss.



pretty sure he means vern troyer jesus


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 21, 2018)

Stelios said:


> And Chloe from smallvile is arrested for sex trafficking
> 
> Real world problems



I read news a few weeks ago saying she had become the leader of a rape cult after the previous leader (a dude who regularly reped her and other girls) died.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> ya im not saying other assholes dont like me
> but u definitely categorically are either an asshole or an idiot if u dislike me
> thats just the way it is



I don't get it.



MAD said:


> pretty sure he means vern troyer jesus



Well....he could have meant it the other way too..


----------



## Stelios (Apr 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> Well....he could have meant it the other way too..



I thought you don't do junk
I thought wrong


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 21, 2018)

Lol supes


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 21, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I thought you don't do junk
> I thought wrong



Sorry for being a nice guy...



Crugyr said:


> Lol supes



Go to hell crugyr and take hell with you.


----------



## Shizune (Apr 21, 2018)

@White Wolf tag me next time, you know I'll come out swinging for you


----------



## Shizune (Apr 21, 2018)

Some girls do not have the vernacular they think they possess! NF mafia has been slowly dying alongside the forum as a whole for 4 years so I think we're just enjoying each other's company in the meantime. Really doesn't need to be more than that. This was never a serious or competitive mafia community.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Apr 21, 2018)

finally

tldr: lootboxes since their contents can be traded and have value and all types of sound effects giving the player the notion that he actually won:  this is considered gambling
the dutch lead the way and will fine specific lootbox games like Dota 2

I wonder what they will do. They will probably keep the random drop factor and will ban trade


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 21, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Some girls do not have the vernacular they think they possess! NF mafia has been slowly dying alongside the forum as a whole for 4 years so I think we're just enjoying each other's company in the meantime. Really doesn't need to be more than that. This was never a serious or competitive mafia community.



Yeah pretty much this. NF isn't just casual, it's one of the most casual mafia sites of the internet. So trying to make it more competitive is an uphill battle compared to just ensuring we keep having the big, crazy role madness that makes people come back.

You can find vanillafias and competitive games anywhere. You can only find Favorites, Manga Mashup and Clash of the Hosts and CR games here.

It's not a coincidence that our highest activity tends to happen in the months after Favs. People come for the crazy and stay because of it.


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Went to party at my friends new apartment.  on roof. Blazing sun with no coverage. Miserable lol. Lots of drinks and food. Can see like all of the city of San fran just about. Well downtown from that roof spot.





RemChu said:


> There was a big weed festival at the Golden Gate park yesterday. Like a haze fog around the area lol. Golden gate park is huge to boot.





RemChu said:


> One of his roommates is also from Boston, surprised how many east coasters I meet here...


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2018)

Buzzed, posted these in wrong thread.


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Yeah pretty much this. NF isn't just casual, it's one of the most casual mafia sites of the internet. So trying to make it more competitive is an uphill battle compared to just ensuring we keep having the big, crazy role madness that makes people come back.
> 
> You can find vanillafias and competitive games anywhere. You can only find Favorites, Manga Mashup and Clash of the Hosts and CR games here.
> 
> It's not a coincidence that our highest activity tends to happen in the months after Favs. People come for the crazy and stay because of it.


 That makes me a little sad that we are the only place that has zany over the top mafia game. Feels like the renaissance period and we were the first allowed to paint non traditional subjects.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2018)

I’ve never been against people who are chill and relaxed in mafia forums/games.

I’m against people who patently troll or straight up don’t play the game by virtue of excessive fluffing (Millefeuille) or people who are regular and known inactifags.

Protecting and insulating those breed of players, ever since the days of AznKuchikiChick, has lead to a downward trend of lower quality of play. It’s not that I’m elitist. It’s not that I’m an oldfag. There have been brief spikes where people have shown brilliance in the art of mafia but the level that people play at here has deteriorated fairly consistently because people have always been hesitant to punish and quick to forgive people who have no considerations for others in this community and actively sabotage it, unknowingly or not.

That is the truth.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> Sorry for being a nice guy...
> 
> 
> 
> Go to hell crugyr and take hell with you.


Lead me there devil incarnate


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2018)

Saw this chick, thought she was latina, but uh Iranian , 30 yrs old

ahhhhh exotic beauty.

Need to ask Jefferson if she is a single. I would let her sit on my face.


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2018)

I called my pops to wish him happy b day

called right as they are cutting the cake.

ESP op.


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> I’ve never been against people who are chill and relaxed in mafia forums/games.
> 
> I’m against people who patently troll or straight up don’t play the game by virtue of excessive fluffing (Millefeuille) or people who are regular and known inactifags.
> 
> ...


 You would think people would improve overtime and adapt new strategies.


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2018)

Mmmmmmmmmm ribs.

Oh

the5 meatless meat,

  My number 2 looked like rabbit poo, weirded me out. Soooo uh never again.


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2018)

Too much info? yeah


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2018)

/fuuuuuuuuuuuuuck ribs are so goodf

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 21, 2018)

this was a good read


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2018)

beer 
women 
meat
drugs

Make me happy. Ooga booga


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> beer
> women
> meat
> drugs
> ...



Why would you think of Courage the Cowardly Dog at a happy time like this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2018)

Oh no all my meat is gone 
Somebody pray for me.


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Why would you think of Courage the Cowardly Dog at a happy time like this


caveman noises

Ooga booga

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Oh no all my meat is gone
> Somebody pray for me.


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 21, 2018)

And he's eating meat in the video.

This is one of your ESP moments, Rem


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> And he's eating meat in the video.
> 
> This is one of your ESP moments, Rem


Well a synchronicity. 

Show writers/ creators have good taste is all. lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 21, 2018)

......now I gotta go get me some ribs...


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> ......now I gotta go get me some ribs...



get you some get you some
babyback babyback babyback---CHILIIIIII'S BABYBACK RIBS


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Well a synchronicity.
> 
> Show writers/ creators have good taste is all. lol.





Superman said:


> ......now I gotta go get me some ribs...



ANOTHER SYNCHRONICITY


HE DIED

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 21, 2018)

AND REM SAW THE QUIET PLACE


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 21, 2018)

mini me noooooo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 21, 2018)

Ik denk Didi heeft deze afdeling genaaid. Hij is al te egoïstich en toxisch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 21, 2018)

I've had Persona 5 for like 2 months and am just playing it. It's lit.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 21, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> I've had Persona 5 for like 2 months and am just playing it. It's lit.



@Darkmatter


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> ANOTHER SYNCHRONICITY
> 
> 
> HE DIED


ah yeah was reading about the mini me passing away.


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> AND REM SAW THE QUIET PLACE


smoll world...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 21, 2018)

Avalon said:


>


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 21, 2018)

Avito said:


>



Change your avatar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Change your avatar


Morning to you too

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 21, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2018)

rion

are u ready to rock the championships?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 21, 2018)

I''ll play, sure.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2018)

lit


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 21, 2018)

I guess.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 21, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


>



 For a quick second I thought your avatar was tobi being supported with a cain.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> For a quick second I thought your avatar was tobi being supported with a cain.



Nah, outside the image I am holding @Roman's head after it got severed.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 21, 2018)

I am waiting for the next best mafia game to join up in though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 21, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Nah, outside the image I am holding @Roman's head after it got severed.



You are to late for that, Roman has already passed....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> You are to late for that, Roman has already passed....



Did he finally let the rage consume him like you did after the black hole incident?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 21, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Did he finally let the rage consume him like you did after the black hole incident?



It was the work of wad this time. And there was another incident....this time in a turbo game when fuckers kept snatching from me. But I revenge myself on one of them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 21, 2018)

Oh what did WAD do? I am ready to jump in some games but, it's gotta be a good game worthy of the presence of me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 21, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Oh *what did WAD do*? I am ready to jump in some games but, it's gotta be a good game worthy of the presence of me.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 21, 2018)

Well that game sign up is closed. Too bad.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 21, 2018)

And, I see the awards bombed. I told you guys it was a bad idea.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2018)

u were always right rion

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aries (Apr 21, 2018)

I want to do a NF yugioh tournament

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 21, 2018)

I am glad you agree @MAD.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2018)

uchiha fans like you and i are really the only people you can count on to have common sense out of all of naruto's fandoms

that hasnt changed in all these years

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 21, 2018)

The Uchiha need to rightfully claim back our land!


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 21, 2018)

Aries said:


> I want to do a NF yugioh tournament



they were going to host one in the cb, but activity dropped significantly, so it was cancelled


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 21, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> The Uchiha need to rightfully claim back our land!



sasuke x sakura?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 21, 2018)

this convo has been lit today


----------



## Aries (Apr 21, 2018)

With rion Console Wars sign ups officially closed. Got the 36 needed. If things go well i look forward to Console Wars 2: Playstation vs Xbox Game thinking off.

*Xbox*
1: Master Chief(Halo)-Xbox 
2: Marcus Fenix(Gears of War)-Xbox 360
3: Arbitor(Halo 2)-Xbox
4: Splosion Man(Splosion Man)-Xbox 360
5: Conker(Live and Reloaded)-Xbox
6: Shu (Blue Dragon)-Xbox 360
7: Blinx(Blinx The Time Sweeper)-Xbox
8: Geralt of Rivera (The Witcher 2)-Xbox 360
9: Ayane(Dead or Alive 3)-Xbox
10: Joanna Dark (Perfect Dark Zero)-Xbox 360
11: Ryu Hayubasa(Dead or Alive Ultimate)-Xbox
12: Alan Wake(Alan Wake)-Xbox 360

*Xbox Mafia*
1: Myrrah-Godmother
2: General Raam
3: Locust Drone
4: Hierarchs
5: Tartarus

*Playstation Town*
1: Sora(Kingdom Hearts)-PS2
2: Donald and Goofy (Kingdom Hearts 1.5 Remix)-PS3
3: Tidus (Final Fantasy X)-PS2
4: Cloud Strife (Final Fantasy VII)-PS3
5: Jak (Jak 2)-PS2
6: Ellie (The Last of Us)-PS3
7: Megaman X (Megaman X8)-PS2
8: Sly Cooper(Sly Cooper Collection)-PS3
9: Zero (Megaman X Collection)-PS2
10: Naruto (J Stars Victory)-PS3
11: Okami(Okami)-PS2
12: Jin Kazama (Tekken Dark Ressurection)-PS3
13: Goku(Dragonball Budokai 3)-PS2

*Playstation Mafia*
1: Master Xehanort
2: Sigma
3: Sephiroth
4: Kazuya Mishima
5: Sasuke Uchiha


Super Indie
Cortana

Indie
1: The Helghast- Cultist
2: Cole Mcgrath

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 21, 2018)

@Aries 

Let the RNG give me a good role...


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 21, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Aries
> 
> Let the RNG give me a good role...



We need you to roast everyone here. just go down the list and yell at people


----------



## Aries (Apr 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I could definitely get the list of people who wanted to play it. They already had decks built and everything, but the organization fell through, and like I said, people stopped going to the CB.
> 
> I still have only a 73% comprehension of link summoning mechanics lol



Hopefully they would be up to join this. It will be psuedo role playing. Players will be assigned a role/deck via rng. Would only do decks/characters from Original Series to 5Ds but have no prob adding xyz summoning for certain decks like cyber dragon


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> this convo has been lit today



ive been living up to my name

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 21, 2018)

I rather fart on the people who I don't like...just a loud wet fart.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> ive been living up to my name



yes, keep it up. 

and if you ever quit nf, make sure you go out with a bang and yell at everyone 



Aries said:


> Hopefully they would be up to join this. It will be psuedo role playing. Players will be assigned a role/deck via rng. Would only do decks/characters from Original Series to 5Ds but have no prob adding xyz summoning for certain decks like cyber dragon



Just keep me updated if you're serious about doing it, and I'll try to see about getting all the old participants to join up


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 21, 2018)

link summoning is easy peasy


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 21, 2018)

shut your cumbersnatch up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 21, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> link summoning is easy peasy



Have you seen VRAINS? 

I dislike how you have to link, then you get access to the extra zone. And blah. BLAH. revolver's deck is pretty cool though


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 21, 2018)

except this was so dumb


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 21, 2018)

"HE HAS A FEARSOME CARD. BE CAREFUL. NEVER SEEN IT BEFORE. TERRIFYING."

episodes later, "MIRROR FORCEEE"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Just because I think some of the people are hypocritical and think they are the end all be all here doesn't change me being here. I just haven't seen any mafia games to join.


Welcome back. What have you been up to?


----------



## Catamount (Apr 21, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Oh that’s mohit. He just gets upset when I day 1 vote him because you aren’t in games anymore.
> 
> He is like a child who needs to be coaxed and held so he feels better and doesn’t like aggression or correct grammar.
> 
> He thinks life’s unfair when I vote him idk.


I was replaced


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Have you seen VRAINS?
> 
> I dislike how you have to link, then you get access to the extra zone. And blah. BLAH. revolver's deck is pretty cool though


Nah I watched some and fell off.

Yeah it sucks, it was Komoney forcing us into playing the new cardstyle. But it's not too hard of a concept at all Imo. I'd be interested in a yugioh tourny. Especially if we are doing themed decks.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2018)

none of us are unique 
except me
i am ego personified


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 21, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Nah I watched some and fell off.
> 
> Yeah it sucks, it was Komoney forcing us into playing the new cardstyle. But it's not too hard of a concept at all Imo. I'd be interested in a yugioh tourny. Especially if we are doing themed decks.



the final duel of season 1 was pretty good
and the first two episodes of season two i liked a lot 

I skipped a lot of season 1 though


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> none of us are unique
> except me
> i am ego personified



quiet, you insect leech


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 21, 2018)

Working. Playing games. ON my Naruto RPG.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 21, 2018)

@Dr. White

if you want to practice your german, you should watch this series


and

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 21, 2018)

Aries said:


> I want to do a NF yugioh tournament


we did that years ago in the msn days


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> quiet, you insect leech



leeches aren’t insects

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> yes, keep it up.
> 
> and if you ever quit nf, make sure you go out with a bang and yell at everyone
> 
> ...



Ill likely be working on it as Console Wars game is going on. Im looking at the structure decks atm. 

I think a 16 player tourney can be good


----------



## Aries (Apr 21, 2018)

Legend said:


> we did that years ago in the msn days



Good times, it needs to be brought back once again


----------



## Legend (Apr 21, 2018)

Aries said:


> Good times, it needs to be brought back once again


The meta has changed. Back then Fusions were the big thing.


----------



## Avito (Apr 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> this convo has been lit today


Why don't you join us instead of just observing from the side line


----------



## Legend (Apr 22, 2018)

Synchros were popular too


----------



## Aries (Apr 22, 2018)

Legend said:


> The meta has changed. Back then Fusions were the big thing.



True thats why only will stick to original to 5D era. No link or pendulum summoning. 

The decks in this tourny will be determined by the characters so Kaiba for example would have this deck from legendary collections

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 22, 2018)

Legend said:


> The meta has changed. Back then Fusions were the big thing.


My invoked deck still runs fusions, which is one reason I love it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 22, 2018)

I used to play with a Twilight Deck and a Six Samurai Deck


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 22, 2018)

Aries said:


> True thats why only will stick to original to 5D era. No link or pendulum summoning.
> 
> The decks in this tourny will be determined by the characters so Kaiba for example would have this deck from legendary collections


Is it going to be a casual tourny? Competitve themed tourny? Or straight up anime copying deck tourny?


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 22, 2018)

Legend said:


> I used to play with a Twilight Deck and a Six Samurai Deck


Six sam's just got some new support late last year. Ya'll got ninjas now!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 22, 2018)

and a fusion


----------



## Legend (Apr 22, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> and a fusion


Oh shiiiiiiiiit


----------



## Aries (Apr 22, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Is it going to be a casual tourny? Competitve themed tourny? Or straight up anime copying deck tourny?



For now im thinking casual tourny just to test the waters. Im just gonna be using the structure/ starter decks (ala Legendary decks 2/ Yugi/Kaiba starter deck reloaded etc) already made, wont be any alterations to the decks. If things go good then a more competitive tourny will be likely/you guys can make your theme/decks for it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MO (Apr 22, 2018)

MAD said:


> You’re going to miss me when I’m gone.


You're going to miss me by my hair. You're going to miss everywhere, oh ik you're going to miss me when I'm gone.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 22, 2018)

Avito said:


> Why don't you join us instead of just observing from the side line



I wasn't logged on

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 22, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I was replaced


Sadly for lower quality

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 22, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Sadly for lower quality


Nobody hates as brightly as I do

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 22, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch 
it has to be deserved first


----------



## Viole (Apr 22, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Sadly for lower quality


But suitable for you


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 22, 2018)

Catamount said:


> @Benedict Cumberzatch
> it has to be deserved first



I like knowledge. I see a sagacious post, I rate it informative.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 22, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Nobody hates as brightly as I do


Very true, but it’s a lovely hate


Viole1369 said:


> But suitable for you


well yes your expensive trash so I didn’t wanna waste the money on you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MO (Apr 22, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> well yes your expensive trash so I didn’t wanna waste the money on you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 22, 2018)

crug, tell me you dislike cheese wiz and american cheese


----------



## Catamount (Apr 22, 2018)

I would very much like some drama to read at work, so please hate on each other while I am having a meeting and when I am back I will enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 22, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Very true, but it’s a lovely hate
> 
> well yes your expensive trash so I didn’t wanna waste the money on you


Atleast I have a value


Compared to your gutter thrash ass who whores himself for free


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> crug, tell me you dislike cheese wiz and american cheese


I hate it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 22, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> Atleast I have a value
> 
> 
> Compared to your gutter thrash ass who whores himself for free


Are you trying to insult me


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 22, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> I hate it



Someone with some taste


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 22, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I would very much like some drama to read at work, so please hate on each other while I am having a meeting and when I am back I will enjoy



yeah, let's get a flame war started for us to browse


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Someone with some taste


It’s just gross. Especially the wiz.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 22, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> It’s just gross. Especially the wiz.





No resemblance to what quality cheese actually tastes like.

Suck it, @Dr. White


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 22, 2018)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 22, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Are you trying to insult me


Forgot, That much is a praise for you


----------



## Viole (Apr 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 22, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> Forgot, That much is a praise for you


Everytime we talk I feel like I lose brain cells


----------



## Viole (Apr 22, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Everytime we talk I feel like I lose brain cells


that would require you to have them in first place tho nova


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 22, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> that would require you to have them in first place tho nova


Like I don’t think we’ve had a convo where you don’t call me trash or tell me to kill myself hmmm


----------



## Viole (Apr 22, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Like I don’t think we’ve had a convo where you don’t call me trash or tell me to kill myself hmmm


You lying whore 
literally last night


----------



## Catamount (Apr 22, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> tell me to kill myself hmmm


b-b-but I thought...


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 22, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Like I don’t think we’ve had a convo where you don’t call me trash or tell me to kill myself hmmm



> Viole

I'm pretty sure most of his conversations with people go that way.


Online.

cause he lacking balls to do it in real life.


----------



## Viole (Apr 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > Viole
> 
> I'm pretty sure most of his conversations with people go that way.
> 
> ...


>talking to people offline


Hah, Fucking Normies!


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 22, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> >talking to people offline
> 
> 
> Hah, Fucking Normies!



Have an agree.


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 22, 2018)

Catamount said:


> b-b-but I thought...


You thought what


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 22, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> You lying whore
> literally last night


1/10

Have an optimistic


Mr. Waffles said:


> > Viole
> 
> I'm pretty sure most of his conversations with people go that way.
> 
> ...


have an agree

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Apr 22, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> 1/10
> 
> Have an optimistic
> 
> have an agree


True
Kys indeed


----------



## Viole (Apr 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Have an agree.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Have an agree.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 22, 2018)

Catamount said:


>


What you mad about ?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What you mad about ?


You have problem with me being mad?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 22, 2018)

Catamount said:


> You have problem with me being mad?




No, not really.
Just wondering why/what you mad at.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> No, not really.
> Just wondering why/what you mad at.


Why would I suddenly bother myself with a reason


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 22, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Why would I suddenly bother myself with a reason



There is always a reason, whether you realize it or not.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> There is always a reason, whether you realize it or not.



Even though you try to put people under control, it is impossible. You cannot do it. The best way to control people is to encourage them to be mischievous. Then they will be in control in a wider sense. To give your sheep or cow a large spacious meadow is the way to control him. So it is with people: first let them do what they want, and watch them. This is the best policy. To ignore them is not good. That is the worst policy. The second worst is trying to control them. The best one is to watch them, just to watch them, without trying to control them.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 22, 2018)



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Even though you try to put people under control, it is impossible. You cannot do it. The best way to control people is to encourage them to be mischievous. Then they will be in control in a wider sense. To give your sheep or cow a large spacious meadow is the way to control him. So it is with people: first let them do what they want, and watch them. This is the best policy. To ignore them is not good. That is the worst policy. The second worst is trying to control them. The best one is to watch them, just to watch them, without trying to control them.



Okay ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Okay ?



I like Udell


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I like Udell



Are you trying to be a Remchu by being all random or something ?
Cause you ain't Remchu.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 22, 2018)

Nobody is RemChu

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 22, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Nobody is RemChu



Agreed.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Are you trying to be a Remchu by being all random or something ?
> Cause you ain't Remchu.



no.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 22, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> no.



Then what's up with the random nonsense ?


----------



## Catamount (Apr 22, 2018)

hey guys the girl is looking
get all manly
now


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 22, 2018)

Catamount said:


> hey guys the girl is looking
> get all manly
> now



I thought you were a lady 



Mr. Waffles said:


> Then what's up with the random nonsense ?



I didn't think I was being random

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I didn't think I was being random



Sure looks random to me.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Sure looks random to me.



random happenings would have to be predicated on objective chance expressed either through subjective probability or maybe haphazard probabilities, so randomness in and of itself described colloquially is useless because it's muddled with stochastic tones and capricious overtures.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> random happenings would have to be predicated on objective chance expressed either through subjective probability or maybe haphazard probabilities, so randomness in and of itself described colloquially is useless because it's muddled with stochastic tones and capricious overtures.


----------



## Magic (Apr 22, 2018)

West World season 2 tonight. Hands down one of my favorite shows. Also into the badlands starts again I believe today.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>



I DON'T KNOW HOW TO PLEASE YOU

did you ever eat your hamburger


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I DON'T KNOW HOW TO PLEASE YOU
> 
> did you ever eat your hamburger



If you're trying to please me.. please stop.

No really.

Just stop.
Forever.
And ever.

I always eat my hamburger.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> West World season 2 tonight. Hands down one of my favorite shows. Also into the badlands starts again I believe today.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> If you're trying to please me.. please stop.
> 
> No really.
> 
> ...



Is this a me thing, or something you tell everyone


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Is this a me thing, or something you tell everyone


Just you.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Just you.



I will wait for Waffles to state this


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Is this a me thing, or something you tell everyone



I don't want anyone to please me.

This sounds weird, but I'm rolling with it.

Down a hill.

Fast.

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.............

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I don't want anyone to please me.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 22, 2018)

Catamount said:


>



Are you volunteering ?

Cause there are forms to fill out for the position.

Lots of forms.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Apr 22, 2018)

I thought so.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Legend (Apr 22, 2018)

.


----------



## Didi (Apr 22, 2018)

MAD said:


> because the argument was that mafia games in other sections siphoned activity from other threads in said sections and deterred new people from joining those sections
> 
> it couldn’t be further from the truth.
> 
> ...




so fucking true

only started occasionally reacting to shitposts in the CB because I got introduced to some of the people there in the CB game recently


----------



## Didi (Apr 22, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Some girls do not have the vernacular they think they possess! NF mafia has been slowly dying alongside the forum as a whole for 4 years so I think we're just enjoying each other's company in the meantime. Really doesn't need to be more than that. This was never a serious or competitive mafia community.





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Yeah pretty much this. NF isn't just casual, it's one of the most casual mafia sites of the internet. So trying to make it more competitive is an uphill battle compared to just ensuring we keep having the big, crazy role madness that makes people come back.
> 
> You can find vanillafias and competitive games anywhere. You can only find Favorites, Manga Mashup and Clash of the Hosts and CR games here.
> 
> It's not a coincidence that our highest activity tends to happen in the months after Favs. People come for the crazy and stay because of it.




playing casually != not respecting the rules

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Ik denk Didi heeft deze afdeling genaaid. Hij is al te egoïstich en toxisch




Terrible
2/10

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 22, 2018)

also someone link me all the good shit from the DN game cuz apparently I missed some S P I C Y shit
but I aint gonna go through 1500 posts to find it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 22, 2018)

Suuuuuuup Assholes?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 22, 2018)

Didi said:


> also someone link me all the good shit from the DN game cuz apparently I missed some S P I C Y shit
> but I aint gonna go through 1500 posts to find it



agreed. someone give the summaries.



Didi said:


> Terrible
> 2/10



Ik ben een dichter. Het is niet mijn fout, je bent jaloers van mijn vaardigheden.


----------



## Aries (Apr 22, 2018)

Summarizing the x amount of pages of this convo


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 22, 2018)

When's the next recent mafia game?


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 22, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Voting is up!
> It's best of three, and Underworld Bunnies won the first round, so Gundam Crew must win this one to stay in the competition!
> 
> [LINKHL]283054[/LINKHL]
> ...


Go vote, guys


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 23, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Go vote, guys



But we hate @Underworld Broker

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 23, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> When's the next recent mafia game?



5 days max

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 23, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Go vote, guys



The links aren't there. 

Also, vote whoring isn't allowed so I expect you to ban yourself from the contest section for this.
It's only fair..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> The links aren't there.
> 
> Also, vote whoring isn't allowed so I expect you to ban yourself from the contest section for this.
> It's only fair..



Well there's not enough evidence of collusion yet so maybe you should vote for whoever you want to frame. Just sayin'

Links are annoyingly bugged sometimes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 23, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Well there's not enough evidence of collusion yet so maybe you should vote for whoever you want to frame. Just sayin'



I'd vote for you, but you're too late with buying my vote.


----------



## Aries (Apr 23, 2018)

If things go swell console wars should be up and running on Wednesday


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 23, 2018)

Superman said:


> But we hate @Underworld Broker



Lol

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Legend (Apr 23, 2018)

Caught up on coursework and bingeing Stardust Crusaders

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2018)

Legend said:


> Caught up on coursework and bingeing Stardust Crusaders



I thought today was sunday, look at the date and it's monday....

AHHHHHHHHHHHH

My saturday  was too fun so it's like it never happened.


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2018)

Is that the actor that plays Floki in West Word? Damn he is talll.  and damn I love this show. 

*redacted rant about mafia game design and how I wanted to host a WW game with quests, specializations, and elaborate systems the player doesn't see working in the background. 

I had similar plans for Devilman, like West World better though.


----------



## Legend (Apr 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I thought today was sunday, look at the date and it's monday....
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> My saturday  was too fun so it's like it never happened.


There there

im taking tmrw off to get my mind right and relax

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Is that the actor that plays Floki in West Word? Damn he is talll.  and damn I love this show.
> 
> *redacted rant about mafia game design and how I wanted to host a WW game with quests, specializations, and elaborate systems the player doesn't see working in the background.
> 
> I had similar plans for Devilman, like West World better though.


I want to see the background

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2018)

fuck these were good
"I get I get I get, a feeling"


----------



## Catamount (Apr 23, 2018)

what's with her nose
did someone punch her


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2018)

Catamount said:


> what's with her nose
> did someone punch her


She's been crying ? lol


----------



## Catamount (Apr 23, 2018)

nah
I want the version when someone punched her to be real.


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2018)

hear this on da radio in a commercial thing all the time never knew the source

soooo good


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2018)

Groovy? Funky, yeah daddy-o


----------



## Stelios (Apr 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> hear this on da radio in a commercial thing all the time never knew the source
> 
> soooo good



Damn you are young

Reactions: Agree 1 | Old 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 23, 2018)

Self entitled teen


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2018)

* 420 GUCCI GANG
*
*
*
terrible


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 23, 2018)

420 Gucci gang lmaoo teenagers these days


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2018)

Gucci gang  Gucci gang  Gucci gang  Gucci gang

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2018)

dat beat and the lil flute thing going on


----------



## Didi (Apr 23, 2018)

I fucking hate the soundcloud-rapper look

lil pump
xxxtentacion
6ix9ine

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2018)

That feel when you hear the same beat in two songs. 
didn't know that was a thing. 



like bada bettah


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2018)

Didi said:


> I fucking hate the soundcloud-rapper look
> 
> lil pump
> xxxtentacion
> 6ix9ine


 We don't give a darn rainbow high as fuck look. Suicide squad


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2018)

wew lad  Suicide squad Joker :terribad


----------



## Catamount (Apr 23, 2018)

Mahmut Orhan remix of DJ Shadow 

is this heaven or hell, it's so good i can't tell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Mahmut Orhan remix of DJ Shadow
> 
> is this heaven or hell, it's so good i can't tell



let's dance the night away

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2018)

Cat really liking this Orhan guy. Turkish house?


dat sax

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 23, 2018)

@RemChu nnnnoooo
this one
I actually really like DJ Shadow but Orhan is hella authentic, true


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2018)

She a doll. Lovely hand tats.


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2018)

Catamount said:


> @RemChu nnnnoooo
> this one
> I actually really like DJ Shadow but Orhan is hella authentic, true


Just listened to that one. =]

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2018)

Inta ala Bali ya Habibi La la, tenssani la la la


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2018)

Lol India


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2018)

face tats ....

never that

(really like the sound of this)


----------



## Catamount (Apr 23, 2018)

Diplo is literally the best thing the current years produced
I love his music and I love the women he loves to show in his videos
like I may now love Skrillex, but Diplo/Jack U/Major Lazer have to be accepted as godly explosions


----------



## Catamount (Apr 23, 2018)

Like this is eternal


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2018)

K back to my first true love, guitar....


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2018)

ok uhhhh


based


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2018)

I am Russian agent now.


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2018)

Russian alien writing 
_*Бутылочка*_


----------



## Catamount (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Legend (Apr 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> hear this on da radio in a commercial thing all the time never knew the source
> 
> soooo good

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm in love
tinge of a dark vibe melody
sultry Russian women vocals

perfect 
If I lived in Russia my music would be dark industrial(?) as well lol.


----------



## Legend (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2018)

Catamount said:


>


You speak Russian?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> You speak Russian?


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2018)

Catamount said:


>


Cuz I can't understand you right now.


----------



## Legend (Apr 23, 2018)

Hug it out


----------



## Catamount (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok.


----------



## Legend (Apr 23, 2018)

Good.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 23, 2018)

Hugs for all.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 23, 2018)

Except me.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 23, 2018)

Insulted.


----------



## Legend (Apr 23, 2018)

Wafflebro


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 23, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Insulted.



By what ? 



Legend said:


> Wafflebro



I said no hugs for me. 

Also, I'm surprised by your choice.
I remember the old times when it comes to that. 

Also,


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I said no hugs for me.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> By what ?


----------



## Catamount (Apr 23, 2018)

You so gayugly


----------



## Legend (Apr 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I said no hugs for me.
> 
> Also, I'm surprised by your choice.
> I remember the old times when it comes to that.
> ...


Daww you big softy

What choice would that be old friend?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>









Catamount said:


>



That's not an answer....


Catamount said:


> You so gayugly



I would say I'm not ugly, but I don't lie... much.



Legend said:


> Daww you big softy
> 
> What choice would that be old friend?



You know, the days where you'd basically only respond to women like that.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I would say I'm not ugly, but I don't lie... much.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 23, 2018)

Catamount said:


>



What ? 

Use words damnit.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What ?
> 
> Use words damnit.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 23, 2018)

Catamount said:


>



I saw I had 2 alerts and knew what both were without even looking.

You've become predictable.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 23, 2018)

k.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 23, 2018)

Waffles is a handsome man.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 23, 2018)

Catamount said:


> k.



You know it's true. 



White Wolf said:


> Waffles is a handsome man.



I ain't even gonna.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 23, 2018)

ikr


----------



## Legend (Apr 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You know, the days where you'd basically only respond to women like that.


Im older and more mellowed out


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 23, 2018)

Catamount said:


> ikr







Legend said:


> Im older and more mellowed out



Took long enough if you ask me.


----------



## Didi (Apr 23, 2018)

Skimmed some of the Death Note game

don't know whether to go  or


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 23, 2018)

Didi said:


> Skimmed some of the Death Note game
> 
> don't know whether to go  or



I'd say, go away.


----------



## Didi (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Catamount (Apr 23, 2018)

don't be mean to Didi you old fuck

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 23, 2018)

I am so mean myself I am sorry

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 23, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Took long enough if you ask me.


Oh whatever lol. Maybe my online me has finally merged with irl me.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Didi (Apr 23, 2018)

>locked by White Wolf


----------



## Catamount (Apr 23, 2018)

so drawded boobs do not help huh


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 23, 2018)

Didi said:


> >locked by White Wolf


Don't you know that  WW is the worst and no fun will ever be allowed?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2018)

Didi said:


> >locked by White Wolf


The *blue curtain* is a code of silence among *police* officers where officers refuse to testify against corrupt officers, creating a veil of secrecy around *police* actions. The *blue* wall of silence is the secrecy of *police* officers who lie or look the other way to protect other *police* officers.Nov 5, 2013


Green wall of NF.*


----------



## Didi (Apr 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Don't you know that  WW is the worst and no fun will ever be allowed?


nah I remember WW as an innocent shitposter



he'll always stay that way in my head


----------



## Catamount (Apr 23, 2018)

> the chick who wants to be sexy involved
> concentrate all attention on white wolf

the morals of today


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 23, 2018)

Didi said:


> nah it's the green curse
> I've seen it happen countless times
> like clockwork


do u wanna be a mod diddle?


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2018)

Catamount said:


> > the chick who wants to be sexy involved
> > concentrate all attention on white wolf
> 
> the morals of today


We can't beat up a woman so white wolf will do. :bat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2018)

This is a cabal, a mafia we look out for our own.

@White Wolf Where do your loyalties lie?

:trump


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> This is a cabal, a mafia we look out for our own.
> 
> @White Wolf Where do your loyalties lie?
> 
> :trump


On the other side of the rainbow.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 23, 2018)

Didi said:


> nah it's the green curse
> I've seen it happen countless times
> like clockwork

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> On the other side of the rainbow.



You're fired. You're boy needed you and you locked the thread. Such betrayal, it's a betrayal! Family first, Mods 2nd. Remember where you came from.


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2018)

No wonder Law stepped down from modding. It's thankless and stupid work. Gotta deal with tism all day on a site that facilitates tism. '

Fuck that noise.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch Eros is .... ya. I just avoid interaction with him.
It's for the best.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2018)

They got banned for that? It was pretty tame as fuck.

LOL. Quite civil.


----------



## Legend (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Baba (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## poutanko (Apr 23, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Again, I am sorry for fucking up, but sometimes these are the risky big boy plays you need to make in order to get NF mafia sluts like @Underworld Broker or @poutanko to like you.


This is why I don't like boys, they can only talk big unlike real men

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 23, 2018)

poutanko said:


> This is why I don't like boys, they can only talk big unlike real men


Bunny

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2018)

poutanko said:


> This is why I don't like boys, they can only talk big unlike real men


Are you a mature women?...


----------



## poutanko (Apr 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Are you a mature women?...


I'm a bunny

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 23, 2018)

I mean I do gotta ask: is anyone shocked by @White Wolf actions?

Reactions: Ningen 2


----------



## Aries (Apr 23, 2018)

This mafia community deserves a better class of Role Madness games... And im gonna give it to them...
You'll see

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 23, 2018)

me, kc and lazlo are just for for that type of talk.


----------



## Legend (Apr 23, 2018)

What did he do?


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)

So Zatch is really gone? 

http://www.businessinsider.com/books-elon-musk-thinks-everyone-should-read-2018-4


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Legend (Apr 24, 2018)

I guess the movie ends on a cliffhanger with Rukia being taken away setting up Bleach 2: Soul Society Arc?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> So Zatch is really gone?
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/books-elon-musk-thinks-everyone-should-read-2018-4



hell of a hill to die on but i guess so


----------



## Legend (Apr 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)

Did I mention they closed off some area downtown, they were filming this...

I don't like that he isn't in full symbiote form the whole movie.
I don't like how the venom voice sounds like a regular deep voice black dude. Instead of like a chaotic alien thing.

mmmmmm

ya
other than that looks cool. Love the Night Of actor and the main actor.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)

No PETER PARKER to obsess over is also a downer.


----------



## Legend (Apr 24, 2018)

I heard Carnage is in the movie so who knows.

also it may or may not be in the MCU.


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)

Legend said:


> I heard Carnage is in the movie so who knows.
> 
> also it may or may not be in the MCU.


!

Possible they said they have more than 1 symbiote.

but making the boss dude carnage???? 

 

Carnage is suppose to be Venom's son, but ok~ I also don't like the look of venom, make him more menacing ,  drool and shit.


----------



## Legend (Apr 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> !
> 
> Possible they said they have more than 1 symbiote.
> 
> ...


Nah i heard Woody Harrelson is in the movie. Possibly as Cletus Cassidy.

Not the guy from Rogue One.


----------



## Legend (Apr 24, 2018)

Riz Ahmed is the actor's name.


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)

Legend said:


> Nah i heard Woody Harrelson is in the movie. Possibly as Cletus Cassidy.
> 
> Not the guy from Rogue One.


Hmmmm, him being the convict or a serial killer who gets a symbiote. If the movie has zero symbiote butchering humans action I will be severely disappointed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)

Legend said:


> Riz Ahmed is the actor's name.


K Ahmed is ez to remember.

he looks too young to be the boss of whatever company. :bias


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)

Dude's name is *carnage* he better be eviscerating people, throwing babies out of windows, eating old ladies.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Hmmmm, him being the convict or a serial killer who gets a symbiote. If the movie has zero symbiote butchering humans action I will be severely disappointed.


Its either rated R or pushing the limits of PG-13.


RemChu said:


> K Ahmed is ez to remember.
> 
> he looks too young to be the boss of whatever company. :bias


Suspension of Disbelief


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)

Legend said:


> Its either rated R or pushing the limits of PG-13.
> 
> Suspension of Disbelief


Prob pg, he was like doing that thick webbing shit instead of straight up bashing people most of the time.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 24, 2018)

Tom hardy really is a great actor dude can adjust to play many roles. His greatest will always be bane IMO.


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Tom hardy really is a great actor dude can adjust to play many roles. His greatest will always be bane IMO.


His Mad Max performance!

!


----------



## Legend (Apr 24, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Tom hardy really is a great actor dude can adjust to play many roles. His greatest will always be bane IMO.


I loved the one where he played twins


----------



## Santí (Apr 24, 2018)

Legend said:


> I loved the one where he played twins



Ironic, considering the name of that movie is literally: *Legend*

And you _still_ couldn't get the name right.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

The way the chick says symbiote is really off-putting.


----------



## Legend (Apr 24, 2018)

Santi said:


> Ironic, considering the name of that movie is literally: *Legend*
> 
> And you _still_ couldn't get the name right.


You shut up


----------



## Legend (Apr 24, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> The way the chick says symbiote is really off-putting.


Same


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)

Sym Be oat.

lol sym-bi-oat...


----------



## Didi (Apr 24, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> do u wanna be a mod diddle?




hell nah


----------



## Didi (Apr 24, 2018)

holy nostalgia


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)

YOoooooooooOOooooo

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)

Hot chicken tell what you're missin'
kissin' on a man while I'm workin' in the kitchen.


The pure outrage from the crowd of people. LOL


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)

Absurdity is bliss.

k nearly 4 am going to sleeeeep.


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)

I cannot breathe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)

NEW YORK NEW YORK .


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 24, 2018)

Oh Zatch is banned?


----------



## Catamount (Apr 24, 2018)

I think nf is blocked at my work lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 24, 2018)

@Viole1369 you fun ruining bitch.



Catamount said:


> I think nf is blocked at my work lol



Because of the bathhouse?


----------



## Viole (Apr 24, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Viole1369 you fun ruining bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the bathhouse?

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 24, 2018)

no wait it is not blocked
expectations failed


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 24, 2018)

Rude message cat.....rude.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 24, 2018)

I thought this is how you like it, weakling.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Catamount (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 24, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I thought this is how you like it, weakling.





Catamount said:


>





Catamount said:


>



I hate you right now.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Catamount (Apr 24, 2018)

feels awesome, thank you

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 24, 2018)

in our new work chat app the word "retarded" is banned


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 24, 2018)

Catamount said:


> in our new work chat app the word "retarded" is banned



Most likely because of you and your potty mouth.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 24, 2018)

i do not type with my mouth
if you do, i envy your flexibility


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 24, 2018)

Catamount said:


> i do not type with my mouth
> if you do, i envy your flexibility



I would think ya still communicate with words at your job.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 24, 2018)

I am too tired and sleepy to continue

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 24, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I am too tired and sleepy to continue



Then get out of here! Goodnight! Bye!


----------



## Catamount (Apr 24, 2018)

I am at work

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 24, 2018)

also obligatory fuck you old waffle with your old ratings

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 24, 2018)

Catamount said:


> also obligatory fuck you old waffle with your old ratings



I got nothing.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Old 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 24, 2018)

You always have my bad mood and horrible temper.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 24, 2018)

Catamount said:


> You always have my bad mood and horrible temper.



That's true.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 24, 2018)

is that a fight


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 24, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Oh Zatch is banned?


Whut? why??


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 24, 2018)

Catamount said:


> is that a fight



Where ?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 24, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Whut? why??


He did not fall for the drawded boobs.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 24, 2018)

He was a dirty Zatch.


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)

Got the Santana remastered album (1969) today.

Sooooooooo good. 
Fuck.

My neurons are firing like crazy.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 24, 2018)

@RemChu  I know you missed me whore...


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @RemChu  I know you missed me whore...



This your way of saying "Hello"?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> This your way of saying "Hello"?



It is indeed a friendly greeting...


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> It is indeed a friendly greeting...


Watch anything good lately?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Watch anything good lately?



I did. On netflix: The End Of The Fucking World.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## [SP] Dog (Apr 24, 2018)

Woof woof. Test.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 6


----------



## Catamount (Apr 24, 2018)

so cute


----------



## [SP] Cat (Apr 24, 2018)

[SP] Dog said:


> Woof woof. Test.



Meow.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 4


----------



## Catamount (Apr 24, 2018)

oh my god it is even cuter


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)

Oye como va


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)

Take me to the party,
kami kami kaze 
blame it on the buzz
I ain't ever gonna ever gonna get enough


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)

Fuck forgot how much I love MØ.

Till the end of time~


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)

Seiko said:


> hi remchu



Hola.
*pinches raichu cheeks*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 24, 2018)

F I N A L L Y
R
E
E


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)

-sigh-


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)

Well that was depressing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)

cringe

THIS GUY WAS IN THE BLACK SCIENTOLOGIST VIDEO 
He is the one who says 

"I'm Jesus Christ."


----------



## Avito (Apr 24, 2018)

Seiko said:


> hi remchu


For some reason i thought you were sock puppet too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)

Holy fuck I need to go back to New York.


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)

wtf he does face sitting in public.


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)

He is Known as Roman the fart smeller....

wtf


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)

He will surely be the next President of the United States.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 24, 2018)

@Roman what you doing in those videos.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 24, 2018)

@Superman you should change your name to Superthot.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 24, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Superman you should change your name to Superthot.


shut the fuck up

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)

Superman said:


> fucking jayjay.


So does this take the place of when I counterclaimed Kitsune as BP.


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 24, 2018)

Beta>jayjay

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> So does this take the place of when I counterclaimed Kitsune as BP.



By a long shot


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)

Ayyy this Roman dude gets challenged. He brings up his first amendment right. 

LOL

nf cafe esque.


----------



## Baba (Apr 24, 2018)

The Venom movie trailer doesn't look so good -.-

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Avito (Apr 24, 2018)

Only 2 more days till avengers

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)

Avito said:


> Only 2 more days till avengers


I should buy my ticket now....

thanks for the remainder.  Hopefully not sold out.


----------



## Baba (Apr 24, 2018)

Apparently, the movie spoilers are already out

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)

Union Square we have something similar in down town san fran, near one of the big banks and the subway entrance thing. Bunch of bums with bikes sitting at that square smoking weed and Jamaican dudes playing music. 

I usually walk through it since yolo, but fuck hanging out there.


----------



## Avito (Apr 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I should buy my ticket now....
> 
> thanks for the remainder.  Hopefully not sold out.


I have bought alredy but it's it for Sunday volunteers get one for sat


----------



## Avito (Apr 24, 2018)

Baba said:


> Apparently, the movie spoilers are already out


Quit the internet


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)

Sounds like he saw something....

WHO DIES?! 

Aunt May?!?


----------



## Avito (Apr 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Sounds like he saw something....
> 
> WHO DIES?!
> 
> Aunt May?!?


Nah it was uncle Ben he dies in flashback it's shown that it was thanos who killed him

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 24, 2018)

I'm guessing Hawkeye dies


----------



## Avito (Apr 24, 2018)

Baba said:


> I'm guessing Hawkeye dies


Lol no one would care cig he dies though 
Also marvel doesn't have balls to do that they should have killed rodhe in civil war but they didn't and now he csn been seen walking in the trailer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 24, 2018)

What's the matter Superthot I mean @Superman?


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 24, 2018)

Baba said:


> I'm guessing Hawkeye dies



Nah, just cap and a few others that aren't surviving phase 4. I feel iron man will receive some injury in the movie that stops hin from being able to work as iron man again. This allows him to mentor peter a bit more.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)

Oi getting sucked into this homeless subculture in union square. It's like good reality tv.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 25, 2018)

Out of the dark knight trilogy which movie do you guys prefer more?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 25, 2018)

It's coming


----------



## Baba (Apr 25, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Out of the dark knight trilogy which movie do you guys prefer more?


Dark Knight


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

RemChu said:


>



I’m Happy You’re Happy Too.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Scarlett 


Avito said:


> Nah it was uncle Ben he dies in flashback it's shown that it was thanos who killed him



I’m Assuming you’ve seen the movie because that actually does happen..Thanos uses the Mind Stone on Spidey and mindfucks him and kills Uncle Ben in th illusion.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2018)

"I bang a 6'4 , 108 pound model at least twice a week just sitting on these steps."

5:05
Lol


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

RemChu said:


> "I bang a 6'4 model at least twice a week just sitting on these steps."
> 
> 5:05
> Lol


Silence Mortal.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Can’t wait for the sock puppet game.


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2018)

Sigh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

@Avito im not paying it though..I’m just spectating


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Roman (Apr 25, 2018)

RemChu said:


> cringe
> 
> THIS GUY WAS IN THE BLACK SCIENTOLOGIST VIDEO
> He is the one who says
> ...



Uhhh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Roman (Apr 25, 2018)

Guess I should change my UN again now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Roman said:


> Guess I should change my UN again now


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2018)

I was watching another video a chick actually did what he wanted and farted in his face or whatever ???

Devolution.


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2018)

Gifted chillax.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I was watching another video a chick actually did what he wanted and farted in his face or whatever ???
> 
> Devolution.


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2018)

and don't fucking stalk me. 

Space.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Have an agree.
> 
> Even 2.


Listen to the music I posted Kappa


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

I’m not stalking and I’ve done nothing to warrant me a “chillax”.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Listen to the music I posted Kappa



I am.


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2018)

Gifted said:


> *I’m not stalking *and I’ve done nothing to warrant me a “chillax”.


I'm not stupid. SPACE. You do not know me. I do not know you. S P A C E. Give me some space.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Apr 25, 2018)

@Dr. White 

Oi

Chillz with the flame

I deleted it this time, but don't let it happen again next time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2018)

> 33 minutes

Damnit...

Should have checked before clicking.


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm in orbit.


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2018)

Clearly not a good fit here.

You had potential but nope.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> @Dr. White
> 
> Oi
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2018)

> only 10 minutes in


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2018)

> all these people causing shit
> can't refresh cause of music



Also, people, shut up and no drama.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 25, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> @Dr. White
> 
> Oi
> 
> ...


If I can't say ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in passing you might as well ban me now since you seem to be on a roll

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I'm not stupid.





RemChu said:


> You had potential


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Apr 25, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> If I can't say ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in passing you might as well ban me now since you seem to be on a roll



Unless this section has a entirely different set of rules I don't know of...

You can't call someone a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) given how the post was portrayed

Reactions: Winner 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2018)

-Sigh-

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2018)

You done daycare cop? @Pandamonium


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 25, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> Unless this section has a entirely different set of rules I don't know of...
> 
> You can't call someone a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) given how the post was portrayed


*invites you to read actual post on NF*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2018)

@Pandamonium Sorry you had to take time out of your day for this small dispute. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2018)

Being a daycare cop is hard work.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2018)

Guys....

What are you doing ?

Just like stop.


----------



## Avito (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2018)

good call 
let me PM everyone their sock puppet accounts before they get banned

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Roman (Apr 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > all these people causing shit
> > can't refresh cause of music
> 
> 
> ...



Just use a different tab

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Melodie (Apr 25, 2018)

Don't quote a mod, quoting a mod gets you banned.  [Insert Zatch here]

Naruto OJ Forums


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Don't quote a mod, quoting a mod gets you banned.  [Insert Zatch here]
> 
> Naruto OJ Forums



I'm spinning as I type this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm going to go play Pokemon now
Cheers andae

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

MAD said:


> good call
> let me PM everyone their sock puppet accounts before they get banned


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> I'm going to go play Pokemon now
> Cheers andae


Which one?


----------



## Avito (Apr 25, 2018)

Sucking up to a mod now


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Avito said:


> Sucking up to a mod now


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Avito said:


> Sucking up to a mod now


No


----------



## Avito (Apr 25, 2018)

Gifted said:


>


Of course you were it's so obvious first you report him and now this 
You should just stop posting here if I you can't take a little flame baiting 
I was like you before too but I saw the light called NF and it absolved me of everything

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2018)

Avito said:


> I was like you



> you used to be worse

I have no emote for this.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Avito said:


> first you report him


Incorrect




Avito said:


> can't take a little flame baiting


Trust me I’ve taken a lot of “flame baiting”

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > you used to be worse
> 
> I have no emote for this.


Maybe you are right but i won't accept that

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Avito said:


> saw the light called NF and it absolved me of everything


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Baba said:


>


----------



## Baba (Apr 25, 2018)

Are you guys sure he is not a dupe account?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2018)

Gifted said:


>



You're not old enough for that emote.

Also.

That's my emote.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 25, 2018)

Baba said:


> Are you guys sure he is not a dupe account?


He could be beta


----------



## Baba (Apr 25, 2018)

Avito said:


> He could be beta


or you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2018)

Avito said:


> He could be beta



He'd have been long banned if he were.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Baba said:


> Are you guys sure he is not a dupe account?


 Maybe I am.


----------



## Avito (Apr 25, 2018)

Baba said:


> or you


Or both


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2018)

You spin me right round, baby
Right round like a record, baby
Right round round round
You spin me right round, baby
Right round like a record, baby
Right round round round.

In my head again...

@Melodie 
You know who I blame for this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You're not old enough for that emote.
> 
> Also.
> 
> That's my emote.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2018)

Gifted said:


>



And you better remember that. 
Otherwise we gonna have trouble.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Curious about that dupe theory.

If I was a dupe who’s would I be? You,him,her.

Who knows

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 25, 2018)



Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Curious about that dupe theory.
> 
> If I was a dupe who’s would I be? You,him,her.
> 
> Who knows



You'd be one of the idiots.

Then again, that's a long list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2018)

Baba said:


>



I'll get you for this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> And you better remember that.
> Otherwise we gonna have trouble.


لمجرد القول إنني سأستخدم المعلمة في وجهك


----------



## Baba (Apr 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'll get you for this.


You deserve it for all the things you've done to me


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You'd be one of the idiots.
> 
> Then again, that's a long list.


Idiot Eh?


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2018)

Baba said:


> You deserve it for all the things you've done to me



It's gonna be like that eh...

That's fine.

You'll regret this day. 

Soon...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Idiot Eh?



That is what I just said, yes.
Thank you for being able to comprehend words.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It's gonna be like that eh...
> 
> That's fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Avito (Apr 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It's gonna be like that eh...
> 
> That's fine.
> 
> ...


Soon TM


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That is what I just said, yes.
> Thank you for being able to comprehend words.


Your welcome. Does it ever get boring?


----------



## Baba (Apr 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It's gonna be like that eh...
> 
> That's fine.
> 
> ...


It's always going to be like that! Baba never forgets! 

The game is on


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Your welcome. Does it ever get boring?



You entertaining me with your stupidity will eventually start to bore, but don't you worry, I'll be asleep long before that happens.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2018)

Baba said:


> It's always going to be like that! Baba never forgets!
> 
> The game is on



You clearly don't know....

The horrors that await you.

Running is no longer an option.


----------



## Avito (Apr 25, 2018)

Baba said:


> It's always going to be like that! Baba never forgets!
> 
> The game is on


But you forgot the promise


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 25, 2018)

Goooodbye everybody. I've goooot tooo gooo. Got to leave you all beeehiiind and faaaaaaace the truth.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Apr 25, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Which one?



Ultra Moon

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You entertaining me with your stupidity will eventually start to bore, but don't you worry, I'll be asleep long before that happens.



You’re entertaining me with you weak attempts of invective.
But don’t worry you’ll eventually get bored.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> Ultra Moon


Noted.


----------



## Baba (Apr 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You clearly don't know....
> 
> The horrors that await you.
> 
> Running is no longer an option.


I already had first-hand experience with those horrors. Nothing scares me anymore

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Goooodbye everybody. I've goooot tooo gooo. Got to leave you all beeehiiind and faaaaaaace the truth.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 25, 2018)

Avito said:


> But you forgot the promise


What promise?


----------



## Avito (Apr 25, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Goooodbye everybody. I've goooot tooo gooo. Got to leave you all beeehiiind and faaaaaaace the truth.


life has just begun


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Give respect and you will get respect


I don’t respect anyone here bar one person so I guess repesct will be scarce around here



RemChu said:


> shows you have a lack of respect


So do a lot of other actions.


----------



## Avito (Apr 25, 2018)

Baba said:


> What promise?


See you forgot again I will make sure that you keep your promise no matter what


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2018)

Gifted said:


> You’re entertaining me with you weak attempts of invective.
> But don’t worry you’ll eventually get bored.



I'm not being invective though.
I'm just honest. 



Baba said:


> I already had first-hand experience with those horrors. Nothing scares me anymore



You ain't seen nothing yet.


----------



## Baba (Apr 25, 2018)

Avito said:


> life has just begun


That's not even the next lyrics


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2018)

Baba said:


> That's not even the next lyrics



> Mohit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 25, 2018)

Avito said:


> See you forgot again I will make sure that you keep your promise no matter what


Get to work


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2018)

Ok, then scram. You do not wish to be civil? Well we do not have the time or patience to civilize you. Have fun at middle school kiddo.


----------



## Avito (Apr 25, 2018)

Baba said:


> That's not even the next lyrics


I know but it fits the occasiono


----------



## Avito (Apr 25, 2018)

Baba said:


> Get to work


Already at it it's middle of the week


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm not being invective though.


invective isn’t an adjective though so the fact that you’re using it in such a way points out you lack comprehension.

I’m just being “honest”


----------



## Avito (Apr 25, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Ok, then scram. You do not wish to be civil? Well we do not have the time or patience to civilize you. Have fun at middle school kiddo.


Just ignore and make him a ghost

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You ain't seen nothing yet.


My body is ready 

Bring it on!


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles  I’ll just asuume that was a mistake on your part due to you being sleepy.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2018)

Gifted said:


> invective isn’t an adjective though so the fact that you’re using it in such a way points out you lack comprehension.
> 
> I’m just being “honest”



I googled the word. 
Wasn't expecting to use it right, nor cared to.

So good job.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 25, 2018)

Avito said:


> Already at it it's middle of the week


Don't take everything so literally 

I wasn't talking about your office work

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> So good job.


Thank you.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2018)

Baba said:


> My body is ready
> 
> Bring it on!



Your body isn't ready.
You think it is.

But it isn't. 



Gifted said:


> @Mr. Waffles  I’ll just asuume that was a mistake on your part due to you being sleepy.



I never make mistakes.
I just don't care about being right.

Also, you typo'd "assume" there.
How will you make an ass out of you and me if you do it wrong.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I googled the word.
> Wasn't expecting to use it right, nor cared to.
> 
> So good job.


But if you did google the word like you said then you would have seen its definition and the type of speech it was.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Thank you.



You're not welcome, now go away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2018)

Gifted said:


> But if you did google the word like you said then you would have seen its definition and the type of speech it was.



Definition, yes.
Didn't care for the rest, so no.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Your body isn't ready.
> You think it is.
> 
> But it isn't.


----------



## Avito (Apr 25, 2018)

Baba said:


> Don't take everything so literally
> 
> I wasn't talking about your office work


Oh 
My bad


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I just don't care about being right


Yet you assume other people do



Mr. Waffles said:


> Also, you typo'd "assume" there


Touché


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You're not welcome, now go away.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Yet you assume other people do
> 
> 
> Touché



Where do I assume that ?
Pretty sure I couldn't care less about other people. 

I ain't touching you.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I ain't touching you.


Ok



Mr. Waffles said:


> Pretty sure I couldn't care less about other people


But you proceed to make corrections on their grammar and feel obligated to be “honest” about them.


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2018)

Welp end of an era.

Adios amigos. Been swell.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Ok
> 
> 
> But you proceed to make corrections on their grammar and feel obligated to be “honest” about them.



> feel obligated

Fuck no.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > feel obligated
> 
> Fuck no.



Then why do you continue to do so?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Then why do you continue to do so?



Same reason I do everything.
Boredom.

Time to sleep.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Same reason I do everything.
> Boredom.
> 
> Time to sleep.




See ya


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 25, 2018)

Gifted said:


> invective isn’t an adjective though so the fact that you’re using it in such a way points out you lack comprehension.
> 
> I’m just being “honest”





Gifted said:


> But if you did google the word like you said then you would have seen its definition and the type of speech it was.



_Invective_ is an adjective. How embarrassing for you to try to shame someone on grammar when you don't have the facts yourself.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 25, 2018)

Gifted, no one in this community likes you. You are banned from all upcoming games, and you are henceforth not welcome here. 

Good day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Dislike 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 25, 2018)

Guys it's Zatch with a new account. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> _Invective_ is an adjective. How embarrassing for you to try to shame someone on grammar when you don't have the facts yourself.


The definition on Google list it as a noun.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 25, 2018)

Hey @Gifted you want some of my wood release?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 25, 2018)

@Roman had some of my wood release before @Gifted ask him how it was.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Gifted, no one in this community likes you. You are banned from all upcoming games, and you are henceforth not welcome here.
> 
> Good day.



You said I would be banned because of my sig..so at this point you’re laughable.

Also I beg to differ on the notion that no one likes me.
Also @Avalon  You were wrong


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Hey @Gifted you want some of my wood release?



 Nah I’ll pass..I’d love to inhale that Deep Forest Bloom though


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Roman had some of my wood release before @Gifted ask him how it was.


@Roman how was the wood realease?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 25, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Gifted, no one in this community likes you. You are banned from all upcoming games, and you are henceforth not welcome here.
> 
> Good day.


Dude you are back

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 25, 2018)

Avito said:


> Dude you are back



Ava baited me. 

I was going to give some contact information to the people that asked for it, but then I saw this exchange with Gifted and couldn't help myself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Most words


Exactly not all hence invective being an exception .

S P A C E take your own advice


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> you're referring to my quoted conversation with Aphrodite



Oh but I’m not.


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 25, 2018)

Incentive is a noun. 

I have incentive. 

The incentive is there. 

Incentive is a place or thing.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 25, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Exactly not all hence invective being an exception .
> 
> S P A C E take your own advice



Invective isn't an exception, though. I just quoted two dictionaries.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Invective isn't an exception, though. I just quoted two dictionaries.


Two?


----------



## Avito (Apr 25, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Ava baited me.
> 
> I was going to give some contact information to the people that asked for it, but then I saw this exchange with Gifted and couldn't help myself.


Get on discord dude

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 25, 2018)

~M~ said:


> Incentive is a noun.
> 
> I have incentive.
> 
> ...





Gifted said:


> Two?






I'm glad the two of you have found each other.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Unless there someone multiple definitions to said word and @Benedict Cumberzatch found the one that’s an adjective and I found the one thats a noun.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Aphrodite now this is harassment, my dear.


@RemChu of course you’re not going to say anything to him though


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 25, 2018)

Gifted said:


> @RemChu of course you’re not going to say anything to him though



Maybe because he understands comedy expressed through irony?


----------



## Baba (Apr 25, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Maybe because he understands comedy expressed through irony?


Or maybe he has double standards


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Baba said:


>


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 25, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Lmao last post.
> 
> Incentive was not the word in question so...
> 
> Go back to your loli cretin. Peace Out.


I’m not sure why you think I’m a lolicon. I’d love to hear your reasoning so I can correct you on the matter as you now correct me. I was wrong on the word and no one before you corrected me and I thank that but otherwise, sorry. I was not trying to attack people only say what words I know mean the words I know and we agree on that but again you are incorrect in your p*d*p**** accusation as well.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 25, 2018)

@Gifted the guys on the mafia side are pretty cool guys, just on their own way, don't let the light flame get to you. I've never seen any of them mean true harm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Avito said:


> What Wales lier you are
> You denied it before


Never said I reported him 


Also IiRc you said you were ignoring me


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 25, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Incentive actually is now the word in question since Zach acknowledged it and still proceeded to act as if it was the same word.



Uh, what? When did I acknowledge it? I assumed ~M~ either made a typo or had a brain fart and was meaning to refer to _invective_.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> @Gifted the guys in the mafia side are pretty cool guys, just on their own way, don't let the light flame get to you. I've never seen any of them mean true harm.


Oh sup Ishamel...also I’m going to repectfully disagree with that first part though not everyone.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 25, 2018)

~M~ said:


> I really do regret posting in this thread but yeah I’m drunk and I’m sorry that you’re posting here too because you seem like you have a feeling for reason when clearly anyone here only wants to polish their personal politics
> 
> I have business in every area of this forum down to the last post I can see good sir. You can never change that. And so you admit you’re wrong and probably stupid. Yes I’m glad you cleared that up.



@Aphrodite, this man, who doesn't play mafia, has an opinion on some members in mafia. I would like to know why he can come here, to the mafia section, and express his opinion. I wasn't allowed to express my opinion on a café member when I'm a regular there.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 25, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Uh, what? When did I acknowledge it? I assumed ~M~ either made a typo or had a brain fart and was meaning to refer to _invective_.


Invective good word 
I should add it in my vocabulary


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 25, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Uh, what? When did I acknowledge it? I assumed ~M~ either made a typo or had a brain fart and was meaning to refer to _invective_.


This is referred to a communication breakdown and if I make a mistake please feel free to clarify

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 25, 2018)

Catching up, y'all better run.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Ningen 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Uh, what? When did I acknowledge it? I assumed ~M~ either made a typo or had a brain fart and was meaning to refer to _invective_.


You quoted his post


----------



## Melodie (Apr 25, 2018)

Here comes shite wolf

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2018)

ayy white delete that last post.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 25, 2018)

Gifted said:


> You quoted his post



Yes, and I just explained my rationale for that.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 25, 2018)

place is starting to make the DB section look like the friendliest section on the forum.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2018)

WW if you take his side, when he comes into our home and shits on the rug...

come on b.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Catching up, y'all better run.



Thankfully I haven’t flamed or baited so I’m safe.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2018)

Mmmm just super ignore this guy. 

Tired of this noise for real.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> place is starting to make the DB section look like the friendliest section on the forum.



What about OD BD?


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Mmmm just super ignore this guy.
> 
> Tired of this noise for real.


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2018)

You are ignoring content by this member.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 25, 2018)

Lmfao shits crazy man i just realized what all this started over

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 25, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> lol yeah i confused panda and aphrodite based on avatars sometimes.
> 
> but aphro is the one who banned me, and i'm tagging her on everything ~M~ is breaking which she banned me for. let's see her carry out her objective morality and ban him for doing the same things


Aphrodite isn't Panda's mod dupe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 25, 2018)

Gifted said:


> So you want him to be banned unfairly since you did?
> Also if you have all the proof of @Aphrodite doing so why haven’t they been booted from the mod team?




Because staff protects staff. 

If @White Wolf can look me in the eyes (metaphorically computer speaking) and say he thinks Aphrodite is a genius for banning me when I asked for clarification on the rule I broke, then I've 100% lost all respect for the forum's leadership.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Because staff protects staff.
> 
> If @White Wolf can look me in the eyes (metaphorically computer speaking) and say he thinks Aphrodite is a genius for banning me when I asked for clarification on the rule I broke, then I've 100% lost all respect for the forum's leadership.


Damn. What about Reznor and Trinity the Big Dogs..they can’t do anything?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

@Melodie


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 25, 2018)

Gifted said:


> What about OD BD?



Not much time spent there. its a chill community though, the match ups arent my thing. If its like superhero vs superhero they're fun but things like goku vs ichigo just isn't for me.

only place id really just take a break from is the DB sec.

Its always some sht going on there and guys are crazy enough to go at it with mods.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Not much time spent there. its a chill community though, the match ups arent my thing. If its like superhero vs superhero they're fun but things like goku vs ichigo just isn't for me.
> 
> only place id really just take a break from is the DB sec.
> 
> Its always some sht going on there and guys are crazy enough to go at it with mods.


Lol..a few people here were taking shot at mods.

Trust me the people here seem way worse than any section bar OBD.


----------



## Santí (Apr 25, 2018)

Oi Oi Oi Oi Oi

Who forgot to hand me my invitation to the shitshow? I'm ready to clap some skulls.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Melodie (Apr 25, 2018)

Flawless, objective, rational mods. Never did a mistake in their life. Truly holy beings that must be worshipped

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2018)

HAHAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Santí (Apr 25, 2018)

~M~ said:


> A 17 year old over a year ago who is now over 18 so yeah if you want me to feel bad about that I don’t since our laws in this beautiful land encourage such relationships.



Nah he was like 15-16 at the time you ain't pulling wool over these eyes

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2018)

WHITE WOLF




BASE

Thank you common sense.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 25, 2018)

Santi said:


> Nah he was like 15-16 at the time you ain't pulling wool over these eyes


I’m telling you you’re wrong but I respect your opinion to believe otherwise


----------



## Santí (Apr 25, 2018)

THE BLOOD GODS HAVE NOT BEEN SUFFICIENTLY SATIATED.

I MUST FEED MORE ON THE FLESH OF THOSE WHO ARE TOO WEAK TO DEFEND THEMSELVES.


----------



## Avito (Apr 25, 2018)

RemChu is savage


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2018)

*420 GUCCI GANG *

*BTFO *


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2018)

*YO Dr.WHITE YOU WANNA COME OUT HERE?*


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2018)

*WOO WOO WOO ~ *


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 25, 2018)

Santi said:


> THE BLOOD GODS HAVE NOT BEEN SUFFICIENTLY SATIATED.
> 
> I MUST FEED MORE ON THE FLESH OF THOSE WHO ARE TOO WEAK TO DEFEND THEMSELVES.


@Santi 
oh wai...

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## NO (Apr 25, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I don't like you in particular and you shouldn't call people out as ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) no matter how angry you are, but you're not gonna get banned for it. I'm not blind to see it started from his posts.
> 
> Now, consider all this sorted, move on to some other shit.
> 
> And DO NOT, repeat this bullshit again. That goes for everyone.


Shut up, bitch. If you talk to Dr. Whites like that again, I’ll go over to the incels subreddit that Marco has been posting on and make sure he shows you the fuck up right here and now. God damn, PETA needs to get their exotics under control. White on white violence is some new shit.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 25, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Shut up, bitch. If you talk to Dr. Whites like that again, I’ll go over to the incels subreddit that Marco has been posting on and make sure he shows you the fuck up right here and now. God damn, PETA needs to get their exotics under control. White on white violence is some new shit.


White on White was so 2017

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2018)

HAHAHAHAAHAHAH


----------



## Avito (Apr 25, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Shut up, bitch. If you talk to Dr. Whites like that again, I’ll go over to the incels subreddit that Marco has been posting on and make sure he shows you the fuck up right here and now. God damn, PETA needs to get their exotics under control. White on white violence is some new shit.


Marco is dead

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 25, 2018)

Avito said:


> Marco is dead


Well if all the Indians here combined instead of Captain America we'd get Marco's left toe, so that's something

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Melodie (Apr 25, 2018)

RemChu said:


> *Your recent report has been resolved: Post in thread 'Convo Thread Episode 3: The Return of Order' - It's done, he's threadbanned for now, if he continues it'll get worse for him. *
> 
> JUSTICE JUSTICE JUSTICE


You're now supposed to pretend you didn't report him.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 25, 2018)

@RemChu 
With WW giving us justice and Santi shedding light on M, I think I can pass on in peace  . Carry on the legacy and see you in Favorites
​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 25, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Well if all the Indians here combined instead of Captain America we'd get Marco's left toe, so that's something


Let the man rest in peace why would you say suck awful thing


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 25, 2018)

eh I've only been banned 3 times through my time here on NF.  All three times when a new poster came smd started wrecking havoc, miss the days NBD had no mod.


----------



## NO (Apr 25, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> White on White was so 2017


I applaud the quick and professional resolution of this forum scuffle. 

I’ll be sure to PM administrators that this discussion was very well handled, unlike the one that got Nataly modded. 

I hope they promote you soon because you have been a fantastic moderator from my perspective.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## NO (Apr 25, 2018)

Avito said:


> Let the man rest in peace why would you say suck awful thing


Where is Marco?


----------



## Santí (Apr 25, 2018)

He dead.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NO (Apr 25, 2018)

Santi said:


> He dead.


Wait, he actually passed away?


----------



## Santí (Apr 25, 2018)

Might as well have, I don't think anyone's heard from him since he flaked on Favorites VII.


----------



## Avito (Apr 25, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Wait, he actually passed away?


Yes vasto killed him


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 25, 2018)

He's pretty dead, his zombie lives on Reddit though, supposedly.


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Avito (Apr 25, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> He's pretty dead, his zombie lives on Reddit though, supposedly.


Yet no one has seen it


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 25, 2018)

Avito said:


> Yet no one has seen it


Haven't you been posting here a week, what do you even know of Marco?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Melodie (Apr 25, 2018)

@Marco

This will reach him.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2 | Old 1


----------



## NO (Apr 25, 2018)

Marco said:


> FBI has people spying on all mafia boards. It's part of their recruitment process. Why do you think the best mafia players keep "retiring"?


monkaS

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stelios (Apr 25, 2018)

336 messages wew lad
Did I miss something

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NO (Apr 25, 2018)

Stelios said:


> 336 messages wew lad
> Did I miss something


Yo, you have Marco on reddit or some shit, right?


----------



## Avito (Apr 25, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Haven't you been posting here a week, what do you even know of Marco?


Marco is a legend I have herd enough to know about him

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Apr 25, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Yo, you have Marco on reddit or some shit, right?



I know his user but he never replied to me so I don’t bother with this guy anymore

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2018)

dis porno has nice music


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I know his user but he never replied to me so I don’t bother with this guy anymore


Yooooooo yeah he is dead.


----------



## NO (Apr 25, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I know his user but he never replied to me so I don’t bother with this guy anymore


Oh, so he just really wanted to cut off NF?

Maybe FAVORITES wasn’t good enough? Thanks Law.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Apr 25, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Yooooooo yeah he is dead.



He is well active. He just doesn’t wanna do anything with weebs. Joke’s on him I m not one

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Melodie (Apr 25, 2018)

I recall his last post was asking the phase to be extended. We were mafia teammates that random game. He never posted again and got himself modkilled as godfather after choosing who we will recruit.

Good stuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2018)

Melodie said:


> I recall his last post was asking the phase to be extended. We were mafia teammates that random game. He never posted again and got himself modkilled as godfather after choosing who we will recruit.
> 
> Good stuff


One day he will be a dad and just walk out on his family and never come back.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Melodie (Apr 25, 2018)

Of course the recruited player was Law so maybe it really was a message. @Tiger remember that unwinnable game


----------



## Stelios (Apr 25, 2018)

I guess his action had some comedy value In it. Given he quit on fool’s day.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 25, 2018)

@Dr. White just shut your mouth. Please. God.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2018)

too many pages
just g'monin


----------



## Didi (Apr 25, 2018)

LMAO JAYJAY 



re: dr white getting warned for nothing
mods = ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2018)

Avito said:


> why would you say suck awful thing


read back just for this.
do not know who is threadbanned but highly satisfied


----------



## Avito (Apr 25, 2018)

Catamount said:


> read back just for this.
> do not know who is threadbanned but highly satisfied


Such not suck


----------



## Didi (Apr 25, 2018)

and why the fuck are people always having spicy drama when I'm not around 
Could've made popcorn dammit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 25, 2018)

RemChu said:


> One day he will be a dad and just walk out on his family and never come back.




Marco went to buy a pack of cigarettes

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2018)

Avito said:


> Such not suck


too late.


----------



## Avito (Apr 25, 2018)

But I don't wanna


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Aphrodite is a genius


also I have to quote this whatever happens next.
hafta really.


----------



## Avito (Apr 25, 2018)

Catamount said:


> too late.


Its never to late to right our wrongs


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2018)

Avito said:


> But I don't wanna


come on, they practise it daily here even with no M-chan around.


----------



## Avito (Apr 25, 2018)

Catamount said:


> come on, they practise it daily here even with no M-chan around.


Lol this post wasn't for you


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2018)

Avito said:


> Lol this post wasn't for you


too late x2`


----------



## Didi (Apr 25, 2018)

Edit my post again and I'm calling @jayjay³²  down on you


----------



## Didi (Apr 25, 2018)

Mess with the bull and you get the horns, capisce?


----------



## Avito (Apr 25, 2018)

Catamount said:


> too late x2`


Its never too late to right our wrongs x2


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2018)

but it is


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2018)

However, someone please be so kind to clarify if it is M who is threadbanned.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 25, 2018)

Didi said:


> Edit my post again and I'm calling @jayjay³²  down on you


I ain't scurred


----------



## NO (Apr 25, 2018)

Didi said:


> Edit my post again and I'm calling @jayjay³²  down on you


I was just in the CB and there were posts that said “Last edited by a moderator” after some dramz went down. Is this a new trend? Because I can just start using reddit instead.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 25, 2018)

Didi said:


> Marco went to buy a pack of cigarettes




Literally the daddy story of half of NF


----------



## NO (Apr 25, 2018)

Catamount said:


> However, someone please be so kind to clarify if it is M who is threadbanned.


It was Gifted, probably.



White Wolf said:


> I ain't scurred


Ya, you’ll be scared if I quit and start posting on Oro Jackson. You can’t afford to lose the Denzel Washington of this forum.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 25, 2018)

It's ridiculous anyway
could've avoided all this forced eggshell walking and potential drama years ago (like, in 2011/12 or something) by just perming that whole clique of pedophiles
Bioness, M, Seiko, etc

but no, better give yourselves more work so you guys can feel important and so you can protect their feefees

I see Santi lurking, I know he agrees. As literally anyone who isn't one of them and isn't a mod does


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> It was Gifted, probably.


thanks


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2018)

But still threadbanning someone, this is so full of love, care and devotion. I mean where else do I get such a safe and cozy place to stay but here?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2018)

:blu

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lew (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Didi (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Avito (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Apr 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Catching up, y'all better run.



I bet you were just off having a chill day or sleep. Then you come on to a bunch of alerts and pms. And you were like





Ishmael said:


> place is starting to make the DB section look like the friendliest section on the forum.



But now will you be leaving for a cool down?


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 25, 2018)

100% accurate Supey.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 25, 2018)

Holy shit I had to go back 14 pages just to see the start of the drama?

This gun b gud.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 25, 2018)

Superman said:


> But now will you be leaving for a cool down?



Nah lmao I'm native to that section Nd NBD this is child's play. I wasn't part of any of it anyways, just wish Gifted would've got that the guys were joking, and the guys got he wasn't use to that style of it.


----------



## Karma (Apr 25, 2018)

>Clicks random page in the convo thread
>Immediately sees dude confessing to nutting in a minor

And I thought the neo nazi in the DB section was wild

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 25, 2018)

Luck said:


> >Clicks random page in the convo thread
> >Immediately sees dude confessing to nutting in a minor
> 
> And I thought the neo nazi in the DB section was wild


Which random page


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2018)

This all is so old already, come on


----------



## Karma (Apr 25, 2018)

Avito said:


> Which random page


----------



## Avito (Apr 25, 2018)

Catamount said:


> This all is so old already, come on


Yeah like do something new flame bait a bit call people shit ,  get banned


----------



## Avito (Apr 25, 2018)

Its a link to this page only


----------



## Avito (Apr 25, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>


Why you don't like work


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 25, 2018)

Wait, so I would get thread banned for being baited and Dr. White gets a slap on the wrist..lol.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 25, 2018)

Avito said:


> Why you don't like work


You're next on my list

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 25, 2018)

Holy shit dude was fighting with Waffles.

What kind of monster picks a fight with Waffles

smh

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Avito (Apr 25, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You're next on my list


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 25, 2018)

Luck said:


> >Clicks random page in the convo thread
> >Immediately sees dude confessing to nutting in a minor
> 
> And I thought the neo nazi in the DB section was wild



Like it gets more cringe with each post.

- You fucked a minor
- No I didnt. He was 17 at the time.
- No. He was 15.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> What kind of monster picks a fight with Waffles

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2018)

I keep reading 'minor' as 'mirror' and imagine funky things.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 25, 2018)

Catamount said:


>



You don't count.

I mean you call him falafel.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Avito (Apr 25, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I keep reading 'minor' as 'mirror' and imagine funky things.


I also read it mirror for some reason


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 25, 2018)

Probably cos the mirror's only way you'll get sum OwO

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Avito (Apr 25, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Probably cos the mirror's only way you'll get sum OwO


Wow i got nothing


----------



## Didi (Apr 25, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I keep reading 'minor' as 'mirror' and imagine funky things.



Calm down Narcissus

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2018)

Didi said:


> Calm down Narcissus


I imagine you in front of the mirror, just so you know.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 25, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I imagine you in front of the mirror, just so you know.



Team Ego all day erryday baybeeeeeeee

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Apr 25, 2018)

Didi said:


> Team Ego all day erryday baybeeeeeeee


Haar op de tanden


----------



## Stelios (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2018)

This was all somehow wad's fault.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 25, 2018)

Superman said:


> This was all somehow wad's fault.




Meh
Yankees


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Meh
> Yankees



Stelios how the hell are you? You ok there bud after mini me passed away?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 25, 2018)

Okay, @White Wolf thinks I'm kidding...

*Allahu Akbar!*


----------



## Stelios (Apr 25, 2018)

Superman said:


> Stelios how the hell are you? You ok there bud after mini me passed away?


----------



## Stelios (Apr 25, 2018)

Do you think if something like what you assumed had happened I would have any shreds of sanity to type here?


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 25, 2018)

Why is having sex with a 15 year old a topic

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Do you think if something like what you assumed had happened I would have any shreds of sanity to type here?



I have no idea. People grieve in different ways. Olivia did for a quick second before I guess she could not anymore.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 25, 2018)

Tfw I missed so much drama


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 25, 2018)

What's with this moderator post editing lately


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Why is having sex with a 15 year old a topic


M-chan is the topic mostly, do not worry, this discussion is legit.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2018)

Hftuhgykjfdyhv remove your rating NOW you damn eternal teenager with no respect whatsoever

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Crugyr (Apr 25, 2018)

Catamount said:


> M-chan is the topic mostly, do not worry, this discussion is legit.


Well then


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2018)

Crugyr said:


> Well then


Yes.
Confess to us.
We will understand.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 25, 2018)

Gifted said:


> I don’t respect anyone here bar one person so I guess repesct will be scarce around here

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Crugyr (Apr 25, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Yes.
> Confess to us.
> We will understand.


Go to sleep cat


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2018)

Superman said:


> This was all somehow wad's fault.



i mean
ur all constructs of my mind 
so ya i guess

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 25, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Hftuhgykjfdyhv remove your rating NOW you damn eternal teenager with no respect whatsoever


I can only imagine you’re referring to me but I sometimes accidentally click a rating while on mobile so I did indeed remove it immediately


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Tfw I missed so much drama



Where were you tbh tbf? Working? Drunk? Performing a hit for your daddy?


----------



## Stelios (Apr 25, 2018)

Superman said:


> I have no idea. People grieve in different ways. Olivia did for a quick second before I guess she could not anymore.



My son turns four in a few days. He can pass first boss at Super Mario Land and we also play bobble bubble together

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 4


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2018)

~M~ said:


> I can only imagine you’re referring to me but I sometimes accidentally click a rating while on mobile so I did indeed remove it immediately


Fight over not even started


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2018)

Stelios said:


> My son turns four in a few days. He can pass first boss at Super Mario Land and we also play bobble bubble together


Massive awww.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2018)

Stelios said:


> My son turns four in a few days. He can pass first boss at Super Mario Land and we also play bobble bubble together



Adorable. Glad you are raising him right and gave him an actual challenge of a game.


----------



## Avito (Apr 25, 2018)

That was some good stuff


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 25, 2018)

Superman said:


> Where were you tbh tbf? Working? Drunk? Performing a hit for your daddy?



I missed a notification from here and didn't see this thread was  -tier


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I missed a notification from here and didn't see this thread was  -tier



Disappoint rating.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 25, 2018)

Superman said:


> Disappoint rating.



Thanks for the rep

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Baba (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 25, 2018)

Pandamonium post: 58492821 said:
			
		

> @Dr. White
> 
> Oi
> 
> ...


Oi I want to see it


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 25, 2018)

He's a super thot.. he's super thotty.. @Superman..

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 25, 2018)

Well that was a fun read


----------



## [SP] Fox (Apr 25, 2018)

You have gone incognito


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2018)

Less cute for some reason.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 25, 2018)

How do I become a sock puppet?


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 25, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> How do I become a sock puppet?


You let WAD fist you until you make an animal noise.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 25, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You let WAD fist you until you make an animal noise.



I'm offended and I wanna report you.


----------



## Avito (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Didi (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Baba (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2018)

Sock Puppet Game
T-Minus 48 hours.


----------



## Avito (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Apr 25, 2018)

Mother Earth is pregnant for the third time
For y'all have knocked her up
I have tasted the maggots in the mind of the universe
I was not offended
For I knew I had to rise above it all
Or drown in my owwwwn *shit*


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Apr 25, 2018)

Catamount said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2018)

Luke Skywalker on these haters.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2018)

minus the trump support this is 100% Remchu tweet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 25, 2018)

Pou has asked to be replaced so i will be replacing her with a sock puppet from Wads game


----------



## [SP] Bear (Apr 25, 2018)

Suck my furry dick bastards


----------



## [SP] Bear (Apr 25, 2018)

[SP] Fox said:


> You have gone incognito


Fox x Bear now that's my kink bitch


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2018)

Aries said:


> Pou has asked to be replaced so i will be replacing her with a sock puppet from Wads game


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2018)

Alright SPs, knock it off til the game starts.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## [SP] Frog (Apr 25, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## [SP] Bear (Apr 25, 2018)

[SP] Frog said:


>


Ain't no furry die bastard. No ugly ass amphibians allowed in here.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 25, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Of course the recruited player was Law so maybe it really was a message. @Tiger remember that unwinnable game



I do, and I'm not the type to pine after someone who clearly doesn't love me...so I really haven't spent much time thinking about Marco.



jayjay³² said:


> I was just in the CB and there were posts that said “Last edited by a moderator” after some dramz went down. Is this a new trend? Because I can just start using reddit instead.



Funny thing about that, is mods have the ability to erase all mention of editing. So the mods that allow the post to say that are either stupid, lazy, or simply want to stir shit up by flaunting their edit.

As for your last sentence... Do it.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tiger (Apr 25, 2018)

Figured I'd check up on you guys and I see the dumbass weekly drama is still alive and well. A week left until Faves signups and submissions are closed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 3 | Ningen 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2018)

hi Law ~ hope you are doing well ~


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Figured I'd check up on you guys and I see the dumbass weekly drama is still alive and well. A week left until Faves signups and submissions are closed.



it was going well for a while
til it wasn’t 
ebb and flow


----------



## Stelios (Apr 25, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Figured I'd check up on you guys and I see the dumbass weekly drama is still alive and well. A week left until Faves signups and submissions are closed.



Funny now that you decided to check you fell on it. Pretty sure it was quiet for some time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2018)

i had a post about this not even being close to the actual top tier drama the nf new and i closed the tab accidentaly


----------



## NO (Apr 25, 2018)

Aries said:


> Pou has asked to be replaced so i will be replacing her with a sock puppet from Wads game


I recently wanted to sign up but the list was filled and I don’t know how many roles you had. 

If potato’s spot is still open, *[jayjay³²]*.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 25, 2018)

Wants to join the game, but doesn't read the first post of the topic itself.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## NO (Apr 25, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Wants to join the game, but doesn't read the first post of the topic itself.


Ya, I read it. What do you mean?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2018)

Bbbbbbbbboooooooooooooooooooo @jayjay³² 


Bbbbbooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 25, 2018)

Go read it again.


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 25, 2018)

From what I can recall the only person that knows how to read is @Mr. Waffles

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> From what I can recall the only person that knows how to read is @Mr. Waffles



lol what the fuck she is the most illiterate one of all

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2018)

oh shit my bad i thought you tagged @Millefeuille

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NO (Apr 25, 2018)

Superman said:


> Bbbbbbbbboooooooooooooooooooo @jayjay³²
> 
> 
> Bbbbbooooooooooooooooooooo





Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Go read it again.


You guys flaming? Says game starts when list is filled. List is filled.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 25, 2018)

Hey guys, can I be in the completely anonymous game as well?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 25, 2018)

*Sounds great! I want to signup!*

****DO NOT. UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCE. SIGNUP IN THIS THREAD. IF YOU DO SO, YOU WILL BE DISQUALIFIED FROM PLAYING IN THIS GAME. ****

I will see if I can get this thread stickied and locked, but until then...you post, you don't play.

If you wish to play, please send me a PM titled "Signup PM". I will officially acknowledge your signup there. The spelling and formatting is negotiable but if it is titled anything else, I will ignore you.


----------



## Melodie (Apr 25, 2018)

He's making a joke because Alwaysmind last year posted in a similar game to sign up

"*I sign up as [????]*"


----------



## Stelios (Apr 25, 2018)

Kek


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2018)

stronk meme


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Figured I'd check up on you guys and I see the dumbass weekly drama is still alive and well. A week left until Faves signups and submissions are closed.


Uh actually been pretty chill here as of late. Last night was a culling.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Uh actually been pretty chill here as of late. Last night was a culling.



It was really mediocre anyway. I am sure you and @Dr. White would have had a better time last night if it were someone else.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NO (Apr 25, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Hey guys, can I be in the completely anonymous game as well?





Grandpa Uchiha said:


> *Sounds great! I want to signup!*
> 
> ****DO NOT. UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCE. SIGNUP IN THIS THREAD. IF YOU DO SO, YOU WILL BE DISQUALIFIED FROM PLAYING IN THIS GAME. ****
> 
> ...


Dude, I was talking about Console Wars Mafia. Not WAD’s game, lmfao.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 25, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Dude, I was talking about Console Wars Mafia. Not WAD’s game, lmfao.


That's because no one can read besides @Mr. Waffles

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2018)

Impressive.


----------



## NO (Apr 25, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> That's because no one can read besides @Mr. Waffles


Lmao, these mofos actually tried roasting me on reading comprehension while not reading Aries’ post.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2018)

Send him to the championship. Really. Make it legen-dary.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Dude, I was talking about Console Wars Mafia. Not WAD’s game, lmfao.



People can't read.

You are still shit though.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> People can't read.


Can I read?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Can I read?



No.



jayjay³² said:


> Shit at what?



Long list that would be.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## NO (Apr 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Long list that would be.


Fair enough, old man. But understand this: I cherish self-improvement. I’m athletic, I have 2 degrees, I make good money, I’m on 3 steroid cycles, I’m dating a white girl, I work 80 hour weeks and my boss lets me post on anime forums. And, yes - on top of all this good shit about my life - _and_ I’m good at mafia. That’s just a side note. So, if I am shit at something in particular, then you need to tell me so I can work on that. It’s your responsibility as the forum sage.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2018)

@Stelios so new perfect circle album is out? Hmmm interesting.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> You guys flaming? Says game starts when list is filled. List is filled.



You know that's not why I am booing...bitch. That shit you pulled 2 days ago. Never gonna forgive.


----------



## NO (Apr 25, 2018)

Superman said:


> You know that's not why I am booing...bitch. That shit you pulled 2 days ago. Never gonna forgive.


Like I said, you have to make big plays in mafia to get NF sluts, and sometimes you fuck up in the process.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Like I said, you have to make big plays in mafia to get NF sluts, and sometimes you fuck up in the process.



Fuck you thinking with your edick.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2018)

Bought 2 tickets for Avengers Inf, 42 bucks.... 

Imax 3d....

gonna drink beers on the roof and vidya after.

so


Right after class too


----------



## Stelios (Apr 25, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Stelios so new perfect circle album is out? Hmmm interesting.


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2018)

It's poetic that I decided to carry my like tree of life medallion today, circles within circles. I usually leave it at home since I don't have a good necklace chain for it at the moment.

Synchronicity.


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2018)

Flower of life ***

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2018)

That tree of life thingy you can see it in uh Jewish mysticism, there are different stations or realms of consciousness(? not sure)
Kabbalah shit?


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2018)

The *Tree of Life*, or Etz haChayim (עץ החיים) in Hebrew, is a classic descriptive term for the central mystical symbol used in the *Kabbalah* of esoteric Judaism, also known as the 10 Sephirot, and the 22 Paths.

My dad knows Hebrew (I wonder if he can still write it etc, as I don't know if he practices the language nowadays) . I think I was learning a little bit loong time ago, I stopped.


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2018)

Fuck was I doing learning hebrew? 

Literally nothing in Hebrew I want to read.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 25, 2018)

Germans a pretty nice language to learn, especially if you look for buisness opportunities its great because a lot of them tend to have German connection somehow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Apr 25, 2018)

I guess mobile only Internet for me for a day or two   RIP my Internet connection for a while.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## White Wolf (Apr 26, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2018)

cute lol, >_>
but she homeless? da fack

gave the homeless dude I walk by on the corner fries today. Boy did he grab that bag fast as fack.



It was the same homeless I saw a dude hugging, on that corner, few weeks back.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2018)

Jesus Christ. following stranger to take pictures.


----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2018)

small fries, and i ate like 4 of them so hardly a meal.... ~.~ 

that was my lunch.....


----------



## Avito (Apr 26, 2018)

RemChu said:


> cute lol, >_>
> but she homeless? da fack
> 
> gave the homeless dude I walk by on the corner fries today. Boy did he grab that bag fast as fack.
> ...


Marry her and give her a home

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 26, 2018)

Avito said:


> Marry her hand give her a home


Why just her hand?


----------



## Avito (Apr 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Why just her hand?


Lol I ment and not hand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2018)

I sat like that on the sidewalk in front of that new apple store . In front a pretzel stand.

I use to never sit on teh fucking street , learned that here.
I came back home Mass and did that in front of the super market while my sis and dad went in.
They come out and go "Wow, people don't do that here, you've changed !" They both start laughing.

True. :hippy


----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2018)

Lol she likes the mean comments on Instagram! Good girl.


----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2018)

Russian accent. ~


----------



## Catamount (Apr 26, 2018)

I mean you were angry because of my quadriple posting, but RemChu is taking it to a whole new level.
This thread is just RemChu's blog and you all tiny flamers in his comments.
Except waffle. He is a dad watching the blog, mistakingly taking RemChu for his long lost son.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Avito (Apr 26, 2018)

Really I don't think shit posting was evwr banned here


----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2018)

Are my Bohemian tales and musings boring you?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 26, 2018)

How do I be a part of Catdank faction?


----------



## Avito (Apr 26, 2018)

Baba said:


> How do I be a part of Catdank faction?


Sell your should to Reznor


----------



## Baba (Apr 26, 2018)

Avito said:


> Sell your should to Reznor


I have no soul.


----------



## Avito (Apr 26, 2018)

Baba said:


> I have no soul.


Then your ass will do


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 26, 2018)

Baba said:


> How do I be a part of Catdank faction?


----------



## Stelios (Apr 26, 2018)

@Catamount 

You are invited to live blog here,daily, right after Remchu’s ramblings.
Your description of corporate ladder climbing struggle is welcome. We expect to hear how women get payed 40% less than men in your industry as well as how this chair job is slowly killing you. After your short story there will be healthy ridicule and commenting on your plight.
Do not miss this chance

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## White Wolf (Apr 26, 2018)

Baba said:


>


gud choice, you're among the superior pussies


----------



## Catamount (Apr 26, 2018)

Stelios said:


> @Catamount
> 
> You are invited to live blog here,daily, right after Remchu’s ramblings.
> Your description of corporate ladder climbing struggle is welcome. We expect to hear how women get payed 40% less than men in your industry as well as how this chair job is slowly killing you. After your short story there will be healthy ridicule and commenting on your plight.
> Do not miss this chance


But.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 26, 2018)

Need a last minute sub for the sock puppet game. Message or rep me for interest. Don’t reply to me here.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 26, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Are my Bohemian tales and musings boring you?



No.



MAD said:


> Need a last minute sub for the sock puppet game. Message or rep me for interest. *Don’t reply to me here.*



Can I be a replacement for your sock puppet game?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 26, 2018)

Thanks for the responses, guys. I’ll add the ones who were just a little late down as subs. I will almost surely need them so stay tuned.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 26, 2018)

I just want to say. I've caught up with the death note mafia and when you give your thoughts at the end @SupremeKage dont let up.

Let town know they were hands down one of the dumbest town to play, it makes absolutely no sense for that type of play to have went down.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Apr 26, 2018)

Working interent hype!

Although it will be going down in the near future soon but for an actually good reason. Upgrading to fiber optic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2018)

We keeping track of that now ?


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> We keeping track of that now ?


May as well, until I forget and lose interest.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> May as well, until I forget and lose interest.



Should have lost interest and forgot when we reached 1 if you ask me.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Should have lost interest and forgot when we reached 1 if you ask me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2018)

You're a bit early, but thanks!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Avito (Apr 27, 2018)

It has been a friendly place for two days


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 27, 2018)

Guys infinity war is legendary.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 27, 2018)

If only my DC could make such good movies...*sigh*


----------



## Baba (Apr 27, 2018)

No spoilers pls


----------



## Avito (Apr 27, 2018)

Puts Ishmael on ignore list till sunday


----------



## Baba (Apr 27, 2018)

No


----------



## Avito (Apr 27, 2018)

Get spoiled then


----------



## Baba (Apr 27, 2018)

He won't spoil


----------



## Didi (Apr 27, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Guys infinity war is legendary.





Ishmael said:


> If only my DC could make such good movies...*sigh*




lmao


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 27, 2018)

I have Avito and Gifted on ignore list until I watch this film due to convo thread spoilers.

Not afraid of adding more.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 27, 2018)

yeah man serious fucking business

what if someone tells you that captain awesome-man 3000 gets blown up in this movie, oh no! Better hope they revive him for the next installment in cape chronicles, he's the best! Remember when he did the thing with the cool and then he told the funny line? woooooaaaaaaah


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2018)

Didi said:


> yeah man serious fucking business
> 
> what if someone tells you that captain awesome-man 3000 gets blown up in this movie, oh no! Better hope they revive him for the next installment in cape chronicles, he's the best! Remember when he did the thing with the cool and then he told the funny line? woooooaaaaaaah





Stop being dumb.


----------



## Didi (Apr 27, 2018)

I won't stop until people stop worshipping and overpraising mediocre popcorn schlock designed to infantilize an entire generation


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2018)

Didi said:


> I won't stop until people stop worshipping and overpraising mediocre popcorn schlock designed to infantilize an entire generation



Taste gonna taste. 
But feel free to keep being dumb.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 27, 2018)

Didi said:


> I won't stop until people stop worshipping and overpraising mediocre popcorn schlock designed to infantilize an entire generation


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 27, 2018)

Says the guy with the TTGL avy.

Oh never mind. Being a weeb is socially accepted as long as you act like you don't actually like it.


----------



## Didi (Apr 27, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Says the guy with the TTGL avy.
> 
> Oh never mind. Being a weeb is socially accepted as long as you act like you don't actually like it.




Ah yes, I remember when I acted like TTGL was a masterpiece of entertainment and how I couldn't wait until the next installment in the Gainax Cinematic Universe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2018)

for all.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 27, 2018)

Didi said:


> Ah yes, I remember when I acted like TTGL was a masterpiece of entertainment and how I couldn't wait until the next installment in the Gainax Cinematic Universe



Dude what if I sent you a PM with a list of everyone who dies in the last few eps of TTGL while you were still not done watching it?

Like

It's basic empathy.


----------



## Didi (Apr 27, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Dude what if I sent you a PM with a list of everyone who dies in the last few eps of TTGL while you were still not done watching it?
> 
> Like
> 
> It's basic empathy.




I wasn't defending people who spoil shit anywhere in this conversation
just mocking capeshit

you always take the bait when I do that


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2018)

Didi said:


> I wasn't defending people who spoil shit anywhere in this conversation
> just mocking capeshit
> 
> you always take the bait when I do that



Reported for baiting.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Baba (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 27, 2018)

Didi said:


> I wasn't defending people who spoil shit anywhere in this conversation
> just mocking capeshit
> 
> you always take the bait when I do that



And I was talking about spoilers so

Nice trolling? Have a cookie.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 27, 2018)

I usually take bait by default. Don't even stop to think if it's bait or not. Unless it's some very aggressive trolling like some Cafe guys do.

So either the guy stops saying it or learns to live with the fact that I take everything honestly.

With some exceptions, it usually works. After people understand I'm earnest they start being earnest with me too.


----------



## Avito (Apr 27, 2018)

*insert infinity war spoiler *


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Didi (Apr 27, 2018)

what a lewd avatar Broki

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 27, 2018)

I hate Golden Week.


----------



## Baba (Apr 27, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I hate Golden Week.


Me too


----------



## Baba (Apr 27, 2018)

Nothing golden about it at all for us manga readers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 27, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I hate Golden Week.




ah shit, it's golden week?

no Jump this week or next week then?


----------



## Baba (Apr 27, 2018)

The official release is on Wednesday.


----------



## Didi (Apr 27, 2018)

Baba said:


> The official release is on Wednesday.




this didn't help me at all

luckily 4chan was there to help me and shed light on how it's gonna go



> Chapters are officially released in Shounen Jump on Mondays. However, they tend to get leaked a few days in advance, and so, we've had the chapter scans posted online and translated by Friday morning.
> 
> For example, Chapter 902 (latest chapter) was officially released on Monday April 23, but due to the leaks, a translated version of the chapter was uploaded by Jaimini and MS on Friday, April 20.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 27, 2018)

No chapter this week.

Probable early chapter next week so we have 2x 1.5 week waits instead of a 2 week wait and a 1 week one.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2018)

based 4chan


----------



## Avito (Apr 27, 2018)

Aww fuck!  no haikyuu either


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 27, 2018)

Didi said:


> what a lewd avatar Broki



Glad you like it

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 27, 2018)

... wow.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Catamount (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Didi (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 27, 2018)

SOON


----------



## Avito (Apr 27, 2018)

TM


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 27, 2018)

Folks sign up for cracking idea


----------



## nfcnorth (Apr 27, 2018)

Well if you play any Japanese based mobile game golden week equals a ton of free/new stuff usually. About all I can think that is positive for outside of Japan.


----------



## Avito (Apr 27, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Folks sign up for cracking idea


When will it begin


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 27, 2018)

Avito said:


> When will it begin



~May 6th

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 27, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> ~May 6th


Ohh already will be in 3 games at that time


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 27, 2018)

Avito said:


> Ohh already will be in 3 games at that time



4. You signed up for Cracking idea too.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 27, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> 4. You signed up for Cracking idea too.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 27, 2018)

Damn all these games!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 27, 2018)

@Avito

I'll ask confirmations for it though. You can think about it at the time.


----------



## Avito (Apr 27, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Avito
> 
> I'll ask confirmations for it though. You can think about it at the time.


Ok if i die in other games before that i will gladly join


----------



## Didi (Apr 27, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> I just want to say. I've caught up with the death note mafia and when you give your thoughts at the end @SupremeKage dont let up.
> 
> Let town know they were hands down one of the dumbest town to play, it makes absolutely no sense for that type of play to have went down.



i think its hilarious u kids talking shit about @jayjay³² . u wouldnt say this shit to him at lan, hes jacked. not only that but he wears the freshest clothes, eats at the chillest restaurants and hangs out with the hottest dudes. yall are pathetic lol.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Neutral 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 27, 2018)

Didi said:


> hangs out with the hottest dudes


oh so jelly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## [SP] Bear (Apr 27, 2018)

Now this world shall know pain


----------



## [SP] Frog (Apr 27, 2018)

Didi said:


> i think its hilarious u kids talking shit about @jayjay³² . u wouldnt say this shit to him at lan, hes jacked. not only that but he wears the freshest clothes, eats at the chillest restaurants and hangs out with the hottest dudes. yall are pathetic lol.


It’s hilarious u kids dickride other Forum members into the sunset


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2018)

Avito said:


> Ok if i die in other games before that i will gladly join



I can help with that....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 27, 2018)

[SP] Bear said:


> Now this world shall know pain





[SP] Frog said:


> It’s hilarious u kids dickride other Forum members into the sunset



Read the last line of the General Rules section of the game. 

Sock Puppets are not allowed to post outside the game thread. 

This is the final warning. Next SP that does so will be forcibly replaced.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 27, 2018)

what the hell with the sp posting 
I mean


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 27, 2018)

Wish I made it in time to participate, looks pretty fun.


----------



## Aries (Apr 27, 2018)

One more day and this school concert is over. Tomorrow Console Wars should be starting. Lagged it thanks to the concert but sending out the final roles/editing them out

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## NO (Apr 28, 2018)

>be me, curious about WAD’s sockpuppet game
>read and catch up
>everyone player revealing, beefing, using their trademark emoticons, and uncontrollably leaking their NF main accounts with miscellaneous nervous tics in their posting styles that we’ve seen all year long
>absolutely no attempts to be anonymous

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Avito (Apr 28, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> >be me, curious about WAD’s sockpuppet game
> >read and catch up
> >everyone player revealing, beefing, using their trademark emoticons, and uncontrollably leaking their NF main accounts with miscellaneous nervous tics in their posting styles that we’ve seen all year long
> >absolutely no attempts to be anonymous


I can't see those patterns tbh

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Apr 28, 2018)

Hello all,

I need 1 more player so I can start HST 4 in a few days, and then I'm looking for replacements as well in case someone AFKs early.

It'd be a help. Here's a link:
​


----------



## Magic (Apr 28, 2018)

Long day post but summed up really fast cuz I'ma hop in the shower.

school. morning break me and cat get in elevator alone, she makes small talk before i ask her about movie; of all the shit lol, just making dumb conversation., she says no not really her thing (marvel movies) says she is more into scifi (I love scifi....) ;( I don't tell her I love scifi.

class finish whatever,
walk over to the metereon, wait for friend to arrive huge line, i already walked in. He wanted to wait in line i signal him "just follow me through the out thing, I alreadyt went through" Guy walks up right then like "Do you have a ticket" I go yeah and flash my phone. People in line are like . As if I did a horrible crime. Please I'm not a pleb like you and bought my shit ahead of time and i was already here before all of you.   We see avengers.
Then head back to buddy's place, really close ish, kinda sketchy downtown sf. Some of the bums we pass ping my spidey sense....shady area.... but nice apartment complex he lives in. We went out and around the corner bought a bunch of beers. Fucking drinking beers and eating chips, sitting at a square table covered in glass. He has 1 big like bearded gay roomie who is moving out in a week (reminds me of WAD), and another one from boston (has the accent), very funny just laugh and shit.  Bro didn't get most of the jokes and shit being from Brazil though so lol. ~_~

We then finally play some vidya but it's like 11 ish, i leave at like 12 ish, man this area sketchy sorta. think some clubs and stuff here. DNA lounge i see is really close to where my friend lives. I tell him we should go sometime.  If I was him and lived there would definitely gooooo lol.



Non spoiler complaint of latest Marvel movie.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Too many jokes. It was aight. good.


----------



## Magic (Apr 28, 2018)

OH and best part of day

after film saw 2 Japanese girls in cosplay leaving theater in front of us, really cute. Me and friend are like "what is that called? " "uh its like anime, kawaii stuff" girl turns around and looks at us like . Like why the fuck u surprised? U dressed in cosplay of course we going to notice u kid. Fucking madoka.

then on walk home saw the fattest ass on a healthy sized skinny chick wearing nice jeans.



like Georgia peach, or kim kardishian stuff. The volume of this ass was quite a sight.

Been awake for 18 hours today hahaha.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 28, 2018)

She call me kid, kid, kid My mama kiss her kid She say mi tooth-tooth sweet She say mi too-too sweet


----------



## Magic (Apr 28, 2018)

@Didi I agree 100% with ur cape shit assessment after that seeing that film. 

been like 3 days swear roommate hasnt bathed. fucking pig just sprays body spray and goes to class etc.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Apr 28, 2018)

I'm on cloud nine tonight.

ended up listening to Psy trance..


nice


----------



## Catamount (Apr 28, 2018)

Avito said:


> I can't see those patterns tbh


The thing is that in SP game the player's personal pattern of usual posting is not what is important. Focus on who is behind the puppet is not the purpose of the game.


----------



## Avito (Apr 28, 2018)

Catamount said:


> The thing is that in SP game the player's personal pattern of usual posting is not what is important.


But I still wanna know who is who cause I believe one should still be civil even when they are behind a sock. Being annonymua doesn't givw you right to be an asshole


----------



## Catamount (Apr 28, 2018)

Avito said:


> But I still wanna know who is who cause I believe one should still be civil even when they are behind a sock. Being annonymua doesn't givw you right to be an asshole


This is another question, but let us be honest, assholing the game is also a way of the faction play (for different alignments, mind it) on nf. So it is legitimate. The attempts of running off the thread and make posts somewhere else are not.
Anyway, we should not be discussing the game in too many details while it is still on, so.


----------



## Avito (Apr 28, 2018)

Catamount said:


> This is another question, but let us be honest, assholing the game is also a way of the faction play (for different alignments, mind it) on nf. So it is legitimate. The attempts of running off the thread and make posts somewhere else are not.
> Anyway, we should not be discussing the game in too many details while it is still on, so.


Ok but we hardly talked about the game anyway just in general that pubes are being asshole


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 28, 2018)

There's some haters in the house, some haters in the house, you see a bitch ass hater point em out.


----------



## Avito (Apr 28, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> There's some haters in the house, some haters in the house, you see a bitch ass hater point em out.


Dab on them haters right gramps


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 28, 2018)

I do it all the time on haters like White Wolf.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 28, 2018)

So miserable.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 28, 2018)

I am overall very pleased with the sock puppet activity so far. Was expecting the requirement to log onto a dupe account to be gating for most.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 28, 2018)

- One Piece chapter this week

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 28, 2018)

MAD said:


> I am overall very pleased with the sock puppet activity so far. Was expecting the requirement to log onto a dupe account to be gating for most.


Considering this is NF most of them are probably more than experienced with this already... kek.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 28, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> There's some haters in the house, some haters in the house, you see a bitch ass hater point em out.



Nice way to announce that you're in the house. 

I should remember this one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 28, 2018)

*sigh* Mads game is full.. Waiting on Aries game... Got the boot (dumb town). I'm itching for a game *sighhhh*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 28, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> *sigh* Mads game is full.. *Waiting on Aries game*... Got the boot (dumb town). I'm itching for a game *sighhhh*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Apr 28, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> - One Piece chapter this week




yes but where the hell is Zoro ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 28, 2018)

Console Wars will start in less than 2 hours

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 28, 2018)

Aries said:


> Console Wars will start in less than 2 hours



Let the games begin


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 28, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Let the games begin



He meant 2 Aries hours though.

So that's in about a week.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 28, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> He meant 2 Aries hours though.
> 
> So that's in about a week.



If he has not already moved on to another idea already...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 28, 2018)

Superman said:


> If he has not already moved on to another idea already...



More likely: he will combine another idea/theme into the already existing game.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 28, 2018)

Guild wars more important.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 28, 2018)

Superman said:


> If he has not already moved on to another idea already...





MAD said:


> More likely: he will combine another idea/theme into the already existing game.



You can tell we played too many Aries games...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 28, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> *sigh* Mads game is full.. Waiting on Aries game... Got the boot (dumb town). I'm itching for a game *sighhhh*


----------



## Shizune (Apr 28, 2018)

MY fucking WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Magic (Apr 28, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> *sigh* Mads game is full.. Waiting on Aries game... Got the boot (dumb town). I'm itching for a game *sighhhh*


You would be the rabbit for sure.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 28, 2018)

RemChu said:


> You would be the rabbit for sure.



?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 28, 2018)

You are always talking about rabbit holes. 
Joke man.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 28, 2018)

Still trying to see how that ties in with the previous post. The whole rabbit thing is to fuck with posters nothing more.


----------



## Magic (Apr 28, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 28, 2018)

Did you enjoy infinity war Remchu?


----------



## Magic (Apr 28, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Did you enjoy infinity war Remchu?


I had a blast.
If I was not in the theaters and with a friend would cry too, held back tears at some parts.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 28, 2018)

Going to see the movie right now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 28, 2018)

laaag , meant to like


----------



## Didi (Apr 29, 2018)

Stelios said:


> yes but where the hell is Zoro ?




In Wano
you'll see him in a few months when we're done with Reverie


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 29, 2018)

Oh, reverie started already? Might pick up OP again


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Oh, reverie started already? Might pick up OP again


903+


----------



## Shizune (Apr 29, 2018)

I know this is a long shot, but I've wanted big avi privileges for years so I might as well try...

I'd appreciate if you all would consider voting me for "mafia hoster of the year" in . I believe hosting RPG Mafia, Warcraft 3 mafia, and HST 3+4 in the past 7 months qualifies me for the title. 

So, yeah. They're giving out big avis, I want one, and I think I deserve it too.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Apr 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> In Wano
> you'll see him in a few months when we're done with Reverie



I don't even remember what Wano is
It's been so long

I need to wiki this


----------



## Stelios (Apr 29, 2018)

I wonder what is that Zoro will acquire from Wano 
that will match the fact that the rest of the crew fought a Yonkou


----------



## Avito (Apr 29, 2018)

He will probably kick shogun's ass by himself


----------



## Savage (Apr 29, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I wonder what is that Zoro will acquire from Wano
> that will match the fact that the rest of the crew fought a Yonkou


One of the famous 12 swords, shodai kitetsu probably.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 29, 2018)

Savage said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Savage (Apr 29, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 29, 2018)

Savage said:


>


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Savage (Apr 29, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 29, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I know this is a long shot, but I've wanted big avi privileges for years so I might as well try...
> 
> I'd appreciate if you all would consider voting me for "mafia hoster of the year" in . I believe hosting RPG Mafia, Warcraft 3 mafia, and HST 3+4 in the past 7 months qualifies me for the title.
> 
> So, yeah. They're giving out big avis, I want one, and I think I deserve it too.


I am fine nominating you for it but I will need an apology for Zyra before the voting starts if you want my support.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 29, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I know this is a long shot, but I've wanted big avi privileges for years so I might as well try...
> 
> I'd appreciate if you all would consider voting me for "mafia hoster of the year" in . I believe hosting RPG Mafia, Warcraft 3 mafia, and HST 3+4 in the past 7 months qualifies me for the title.
> 
> So, yeah. They're giving out big avis, I want one, and I think I deserve it too.



why didn't you say you wanted a big avatar? i could have given you some of my easter eggs


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 29, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I know this is a long shot, but I've wanted big avi privileges for years so I might as well try...
> 
> I'd appreciate if you all would consider voting me for "mafia hoster of the year" in . I believe hosting RPG Mafia, Warcraft 3 mafia, and HST 3+4 in the past 7 months qualifies me for the title.
> 
> So, yeah. They're giving out big avis, I want one, and I think I deserve it too.




i could have easily bought you a big avatar if you asked

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 29, 2018)

I cum dust

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Drago (Apr 29, 2018)

Why is there so much fluff in games on this site?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 29, 2018)

Dragomir said:


> Why is there so much fluff in games on this site?



That's the NF way. 35% game talk. 90% shitposting.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 29, 2018)

Dragomir said:


> Why is there so much fluff in games on this site?



Because we're playing games for the memes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 29, 2018)

Dragomir said:


> Why is there so much fluff in games on this site?



Teenage/otaku demographic (though nowadays it's mostly young adults), role madness culture which invites casual players, general aversion for competitiveness which invites casual players, historically lax moderation, which means most forum users are likely to have a more chaotic behavior.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 29, 2018)

Dragomir said:


> Why is there so much fluff in games on this site?



Because being able to cut through the fluff is a skill as well
one which off-siters usually suck at, they can only autistically ISO objective interactions

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 29, 2018)

@Aries tell me who is knuckles?
@novaselinenever

A debt must be payed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 29, 2018)

For everyone who is online in the next 15 minutes



Vote Dr White, for the love of god, please vote Dr White

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 29, 2018)

The God Grandpa uchiha is the right choice.


----------



## Didi (Apr 29, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> The God Grandpa uchiha is the right choice.



haha le funny ironic vote for le outrageous guy


I guess I should've expected this result in the Trump era


----------



## Magic (Apr 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> For everyone who is online in the next 15 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> Vote Dr White, for the love of god, please vote Dr White


Does dr.white want to go? I don't recall him saying that.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 29, 2018)

White says he taking a leave from the forums soon anyways but calm your tits @Didi I made it even.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 29, 2018)

Dragomir said:


> Why is there so much fluff in games on this site?


People don't take the game so super seeious here. I don't fluff much personally but don't mind it so long as it isn't taken to the extreme.


----------



## Didi (Apr 29, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Does dr.white want to go? I don't recall him saying that.




well yeah, only the people who said they wanted to got to be an option in the poll

that's why some people who got mentioned aren't in (like DDL, who didn't feel like it this year)


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> For everyone who is online in the next 15 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> Vote Dr White, for the love of god, please vote Dr White



you should advertise in other sections


----------



## Magic (Apr 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> well yeah, only the people who said they wanted to got to be an option in the poll
> 
> that's why some people who got mentioned aren't in (like DDL, who didn't feel like it this year)


I mean like he is all "I'm quitting nf for an extended period etc." He doesn't come across like he is in the mood to play games let alone going into the Chinese ping pong world championship as a rep.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 29, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I mean like he is all "I'm quitting nf for an extended period etc." He doesn't come across like he is in the mood to play games let alone going into the Chinese ping pong world championship as a rep.



I know he wants to play favorites at least. I'm sad Wad killed off Froggy instead of replaced him/her/it


----------



## Magic (Apr 29, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I know he wants to play favorites at least. I'm sad Wad killed off Froggy instead of replaced him/her/it



I'm not worked out for da townies in dat Animal Crossing game.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 29, 2018)

Through bad plays come blessings in disguise.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 29, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I'm not worked out for da townies in dat Animal Crossing game.



sadly an offense like that doesnt allow me to replace them since i need to modkill to maintain COMPETITIVE INTEGRITY(tm)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 29, 2018)

wait wrong quote



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I know he wants to play favorites at least. I'm sad Wad killed off Froggy instead of replaced him/her/it



^ @ him

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 29, 2018)

MAD said:


> sadly an offense like that doesnt allow me to replace them since i need to modkill to maintain COMPETITIVE INTEGRITY(tm)


Make a wall of shame and put their name on it. 
 

I'm kidding.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 29, 2018)

if i feel good about the sock puppet game's conclusion maybe ill host an invite only round in the summer


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 29, 2018)

Damn you guys he has a new name. Bag Of Salt..


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 29, 2018)

MAD said:


> if i feel good about the sock puppet game's conclusion maybe ill host an invite only round in the summer



Favourites.
Sock puppets.
CB mafia 3



i'm already getting booked for summer stuff irl how am i supposed to play


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 29, 2018)

This'll be my first favorites. I'll be the first to say role madness games like that don't fit me much but i did ok in iwans game. I prefer those with more order.

I did read the whole previous favorites and it seemed fun.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 29, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Favourites.
> Sock puppets.
> CB mafia 3
> 
> ...



cb mafia 3?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 29, 2018)

MAD said:


> cb mafia 3?



Don't make me get the receipts


----------



## Magic (Apr 29, 2018)

Seiko said:


> why was i mentioned here


I thought you were into normal stuff. First I'm hearing of this :0(


----------



## Magic (Apr 29, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> This'll be my first favorites. I'll be the first to say role madness games like that don't fit me much but i did ok in iwans game. I prefer those with more order.
> 
> I did read the whole previous favorites and it seemed *fun.*


HAHAHAHA a game where no one was dying .


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 29, 2018)

@RemChu, did anyone give you the précis for Ava catfishing ddj?


----------



## novaselinenever (Apr 29, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch Do you want in ? I have a place for you


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 29, 2018)

novaselinenever said:


> @Benedict Cumberzatch Do you want in ? I have a place for you



uh... why not. i mean, i have to read like 70 pages, but maybe someone will give me a summary


----------



## Magic (Apr 29, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @RemChu, did anyone give you the précis for Ava catfishing ddj?


Nope tell me what happened. Asked JJ to pm me details nothing came of it... soo lol.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 29, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Nope tell me what happened.



 you can't quote profile posts, but OK. 



First look at Ava's post and comments on March 27

I recall once in the past that I promised to send you nude photographs of my vagina, however it seems that I forgot to. How unladylike! Would you like me to PM them now?

then look at the post

I have PMed you my vagina pics as promised, enjoy.

On March 30th.

Then proceed to read from this post in the relationship thread and lol


----------



## Magic (Apr 29, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> you can't quote profile posts, but OK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....Don't abuse slow people. I actually don't find this funny at all. 
Really no point lol.

P.s. his thought process is very cringe. Hopeless cause. Want his cake and to eat it too before he even really has a cake.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 29, 2018)

Why am I being brought up?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 29, 2018)

My eyes glaze over if I read his posts for too long. Pretty sure he is an alien disguised as a human, disguised as an alien, posting on this forum.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 29, 2018)

Melodie 

I swear to god


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 29, 2018)

RemChu said:


> ....Don't abuse slow people. I actually don't find this funny at all.
> Really no point lol.
> 
> P.s. his thought process is very cringe. Hopeless cause. Want his cake and to eat it too before he even really has a cake.



I mean... what were you expecting when you saw the string of words, "Ava catfishes DDJ"? 

But even though it's cringe, I think events like this help his development, so not so much abuse as education. And I'm not being sarcastic.


----------



## Santí (Apr 29, 2018)

Seiko said:


> why was i mentioned here



Were you ever friends with any of those mentioned, Toroxus, Leon, Ash, or Shukumei? Did you ever defend them publicly at some point?

If so, that’s why.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 29, 2018)

Santi said:


> Were you ever friends with any of those mentioned, Toroxus, Leon, Ash, or Shukumei? Did you ever defend them publicly at some point?
> 
> If so, that’s why.



Did you steal WW's avatar? or did WW steal your sig?


----------



## Magic (Apr 29, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> But even though it's cringe, I think events like this help his development, so not so much abuse as education. And I'm not being sarcastic.


Have an optimistic. 


Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Did you steal WW's avatar? or did WW steal your sig?


Santi did not create that show.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 29, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Have an optimistic.
> 
> Santi did not create that show.



b-b-but it's the same gif!


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 29, 2018)

420 Gucci gang

Man I love that saying


----------



## Magic (Apr 29, 2018)

Santi doesn't magically own that image for simply wearing it as an avatar.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 29, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Santi doesn't magically own that image for simply wearing it as an avatar.



Right, but someone had it first, and I was asking who


----------



## Magic (Apr 29, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Right, but someone had it first, and I was asking who


Santi lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 29, 2018)

So uh why is Megaman a sega character again? @Aries keke


----------



## Santí (Apr 29, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Did you steal WW's avatar? or did WW steal your sig?



The latter.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 29, 2018)

Don't feel bad @Seiko he's just a big soft bag of salt..


----------



## Aries (Apr 29, 2018)

RemChu said:


> So uh why is Megaman a sega character again? @Aries keke



Megaman Wily Wars/ Megaman 8


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 29, 2018)

If you wanna stick it to didii @Seiko vote for me as the mafia representative.


----------



## Magic (Apr 29, 2018)

Aries said:


> Megaman Wily Wars/ Megaman 8



>_> 
streeeetch but ok , his name in blue is nice


----------



## Aries (Apr 29, 2018)

RemChu said:


> >_>
> streeeetch but ok , his name in blue is nice





Another reason made megaman sega. And why Sega Mafia is Eggman/Wily plus army

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)

Aries said:


> Another reason made megaman sega. And why Sega Mafia is Eggman/Wily plus army



I don't think I've played this, is it any good?


----------



## Catamount (Apr 30, 2018)

I got reported for flaming
Guess where else I post aside mafia these days
Nowhere

being that miserable is amazing.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 30, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I got reported for flaming
> Guess where else I post aside mafia these days
> Nowhere
> 
> being that miserable is amazing.



I am reporting you for liking that.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 30, 2018)

Superman said:


> I am reporting you for liking that.


Please do.


----------



## Aries (Apr 30, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I don't think I've played this, is it any good?



Archie comics cross over.


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)

Aries said:


> Archie comics cross over.


Ah ok. I've seen that before.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 30, 2018)

catamount is powerful


----------



## Catamount (Apr 30, 2018)

why you being so cruel to me


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)

Tfw when you die, get resurrected , then activate BP protection. The enemy activates an ability to undo the revive itself ever taking place.

Yugioh level back and forth.


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)

Wew lad if in a high rant I was right about Waffles all along. 
I'm on fire.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 30, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Tfw when you die, get resurrected , then activate BP protection. The enemy activates an ability to undo the revive itself ever taking place.
> 
> Yugioh level back and forth.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)

nice cartoon no words


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)

@shade0180 to be a Dice Master

1. Raise Energy
2. Set Intent 
3. Roll


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 30, 2018)

it's about the implication


----------



## Didi (Apr 30, 2018)

I AM A 5-STAR MAN


----------



## Catamount (Apr 30, 2018)

When you put some little shit on ignore, you still the posts they make in the thread, just the content is not showing, right? I mean, ignoring the bitch will not get me less pages of the thread to read, right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Didi (Apr 30, 2018)

Catamount said:


> When you put some little shit on ignore, you still the posts they make in the thread, just the content is not showing, right? I mean, ignoring the bitch will not get me less pages of the thread to read, right?



The amount of pages stays the same yes
but if you pay attention to postnumbers you'll sometimes see 1 being skipped and you know that right there is an ignorelisted poster

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 30, 2018)

Never thought I'd have a list of players I wouldn't want on a team or to play with...but my have times changed


----------



## Catamount (Apr 30, 2018)

Didi said:


> The amount of pages stays the same yes
> but if you pay attention to postnumbers you'll sometimes see 1 being skipped and you know that right there is an ignorelisted poster


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 30, 2018)

Catamount said:


> When you put some little shit on ignore, you still the posts they make in the thread, just the content is not showing, right? I mean, ignoring the bitch will not get me less pages of the thread to read, right?



I can't believe he reported you and JJCB


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 30, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I can't believe he reported you and JJCB



They were asking for it


----------



## Catamount (Apr 30, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I can't believe he reported you and JJCB


It literally is impossible to read the thread at this point, come on

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 30, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> They were asking for it



I dunno. I feel like most mafia games appeal to basic human instincts, and a great deal of it is how you portray yourself. That's why I'm fine for them to be free for alls in the verbal department.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 30, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I dunno. I feel like most mafia games appeal to basic human instincts, and a great deal of it is how you portray yourself. That's why I'm fine for them to be free for alls in the verbal department.



mostly agree but if things get actually personal, like specifically so rather than just generic "retard, autist, kys mong" flaming then thats 3much


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 30, 2018)

which is why anyone who gets mad that i call them a retard in a mafia game
is actually a retard
its indisputable really

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 30, 2018)

why do you think the world is so full of lies
because people get mad at the truth


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 30, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I can't believe he reported you and JJCB


Who dun it?


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)

MAD said:


> which is why anyone who gets mad that i call them a retard in a mafia game
> is actually a retard
> its indisputable really

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)

Mi nah ready fi all dem tings.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 30, 2018)

Straight classic. Really hit home at times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)

wish he had more music on youtube

he has good style and flow


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)

I don't listen to enough reggae shit
any Caribbean ting ting drum shit is super lit


and found it in this.


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)

AH TING TING RING PING


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 30, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Who dun it?



I assume Gifted reported them.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 30, 2018)

who reported who now?


----------



## Catamount (Apr 30, 2018)

This is already old
Let's discuss Alwaysmind going out with real women


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 30, 2018)

Catamount said:


> This is already old
> Let's discuss Alwaysmind going out with real women



wait what


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 30, 2018)

MAD said:


> wait what



proof you don't read the console mafia game


----------



## Catamount (Apr 30, 2018)

Yes, one in the bath room and the other - the pool table
It's true

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 30, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> proof you don't read the console mafia game



don’t need proof for something i admit to


----------



## Catamount (Apr 30, 2018)

No wait the first one was in the shop


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> proof you don't read the console mafia game


subtract 1 IQ for every page you read.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 30, 2018)

RemChu said:


> subtract 1 IQ for every page you read.



I read the whole game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 30, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I read the whole game.



125 pages @ 20 ppp hmmmm

if ur a rick and morty fan ull still at least be safely above 200 still

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 30, 2018)

MAD said:


> 125 pages @ 20 ppp hmmmm
> 
> if ur a rick and morty fan ull still at least be safely above 200 still



Maybe I will lose enough IQ to be able to post an essay like Gifted did to Ava. you see that?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 30, 2018)

Actually one of the finest pieces of prose I've read.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Didi (Apr 30, 2018)

brb, gonna neg Gifted 4Head

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 30, 2018)

Didi said:


> brb, gonna neg Gifted 4Head



I was very tempted to neg him when I read that


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 30, 2018)

Gifted has an important function in this community. With the fall of Rion, we need a suitable replacement.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Neutral 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 30, 2018)

The only reason I haven't tbh is because I cba to look for posts from him
someone link me


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 30, 2018)

Didi said:


> The only reason I haven't tbh is because I cba to look for posts from him
> someone link me



Read this page

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 30, 2018)

- Quitting mafia for a week

What kind of bitchmade betting condition is that?

Like I do that every other month.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Didi (Apr 30, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Read this page




thanks


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)

Most disgusting thing I've seen related to nf in a long time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)

I CANT BREATHE

@Santi


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)

K I will never say anything bad about Gifted ever again. He is clearly on the spectrum.
I will simply tolerate him.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 30, 2018)

RemChu said:


> K I will never say anything bad about Gifted ever again. He is clearly on the spectrum.
> I will simply tolerate him.


 
He's also 17, and English isn't his first language


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)

Either that or he is like nine years old.


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> He's also 17, and English isn't his first language


I thought he was a little kid. Still a child. Behaves like one and has the interest of childish things.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 30, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Either that or he is like nine years old.





RemChu said:


> I thought he was a little kid. Still a child. Behaves like one and has the interest of childish things.



Maybe he is. Wouldn't be surprised if he put an older age for his account


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)

*Sips Wine*
*checks 401k*

I am an Adult on an anime forum.

Reactions: Creative 1 | Old 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Maybe he is. Wouldn't be surprised if he put an older age for his account


no fucking way he is 17 lol and that sped.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)

@Gifted do you want some rep? Come grovel before me. Prostrate yourself before me. Acknowledge my superiority. 

and maybe, I will consider repping you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 30, 2018)

Imo we should host a mock Championship nom poll in the off chance Gifted decides to nominate himself and cheat with dupe accounts too.

Could save us from years of grief.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Imo we should host a mock Championship nom poll in the off chance Gifted decides to nominate himself and cheat with dupe accounts too.
> 
> Could save us from years of grief.


It's a rigged system, crooked system! - Grandpa Uchiha 2018 future Mafia World Champ


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 30, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Gifted do you want some rep? Come grovel before me. Prostrate yourself before me. Acknowledge my superiority.
> 
> and maybe, I will consider repping you.



He's threadbanned.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Imo we should host a mock Championship nom poll in the off chance Gifted decides to nominate himself and cheat with dupe accounts too.
> 
> Could save us from years of grief.



I think we should send him as our representative this year. NF is known for shitposting. He made 600 posts in console mafia in one day.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 30, 2018)

RemChu said:


> It's a rigged system, crooked system! - Grandpa Uchiha 2018 future Mafia World Champ



The eerie similarities between the Trump Grandpa and the Clinton White, the accusation from Trump Grandpa that there was rigging of elections, and then Trump Grandpa getting unmasked for being a rigger


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)

I think his silence speaks volume enough. He is awe struck by my yellow rep.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 30, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I think his silence speaks volume enough. He is awe struck by my yellow rep.



You want WW to let him back in here?

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 30, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I think his silence speaks volume enough. He is awe struck by my yellow rep.



OHHHH did you see on the console game. one sec since you have him on ignore


----------



## Araragi (Apr 30, 2018)

clearly this gifted person doesn't know rep hasnt mattered since 2010. Why aren't you lot properly educating the youngins

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 30, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I think his silence speaks volume enough. He is awe struck by my yellow rep.



I don’t like Remchu so I used an ability that makes it where whatever happens to me will instead happen to them.

That’s why I though Waffles was telling the truth when he said he was knuckles because Knuckles really did target me[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 30, 2018)

Araragi said:


> clearly this gifted person doesn't know rep hasnt mattered since 2010. Why aren't you lot properly educating the youngins



True.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 30, 2018)

Araragi said:


> clearly this gifted person doesn't know rep hasnt mattered since 2010. Why aren't you lot properly educating the youngins



I double dog dare you to have a 1-hour convo with Gifted and report on it. for science's sake

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Araragi (Apr 30, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I don’t like Remchu so I used an ability that makes it where whatever happens to me will instead happen to them.
> 
> That’s why I though Waffles was telling the truth when he said he was knuckles because Knuckles really did target me


Yeah I saw that.

Good reminder to not play in any games he is in. Or let him in any of my games I host in the summer.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)

I need S P A C E .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nataly (Apr 30, 2018)

Wonder if Gifted will ever be allowed back in


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 30, 2018)

That bass


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)

Looks like I was right about Baba being a big scum.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 30, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles
@Avito 

Fyi that game on Syndicate is about to start. Host is asking for confirmation.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ratchet (Apr 30, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> That bass


Been playing back through the Persona games recently, finished 4 and then 3 the other night, about to start 5 again. 

You watching the anime? It's better than I expected it to be, honestly. Doesn't live up to the game but none of them do so eh. I like how they use the game's OST.


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles I'm sorry for doubting you. 
@iwandesu work on your scum meta ... lol.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 30, 2018)

Ratchet said:


> Been playing back through the Persona games recently, finished 4 and then 3 the other night, about to start 5 again.
> 
> You watching the anime? It's better than I expected it to be, honestly. Doesn't live up to the game but none of them do so eh. I like how they use the game's OST.


Persona is my first time playing any title in the series and is by far one of my fav games ever. Almost done with it. 

Yeah i watched the first 3 and it wasn't bad. No idea if they'll actually finish through though lol.


----------



## Shizune (Apr 30, 2018)

Should I be worried about replacing Gifted in my HST game?


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Should I be worried about replacing Gifted in my HST game?


He is  learning.


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 30, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Context.
> 
> "Ava rep me right now."
> "Write me a 500-word essay on why I should."
> ...


This whole post seems so innocent. Let me rep him


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)

Beautiful brown eyes,


----------



## Shizune (Apr 30, 2018)

RemChu said:


> He is  learning.



Then he isn't banned...? I'm just asking what's going on with him.


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Then he isn't banned...? I'm just asking what's going on with him.


He is convo thread banned yes


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 30, 2018)

You guys need to be nicer to gifted. I think he actually takes the stuff you guys say seriously (which he shouldn't) but still


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 30, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> You guys need to be nicer to gifted. I think he actually takes the stuff you guys say seriously (which he shouldn't) but still



It's not just that, last time he came into the convo thread he acted like an asshat to the entire community.

He joined like 2 weeks ago and he was already in the "I don't need you people to like me, you'll have to tolerate me" rethoric.

Like, we can't do anything about someone who doesn't want to be part of the group.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 30, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Mr. Waffles
> @Avito
> 
> Fyi that game on Syndicate is about to start. Host is asking for confirmation.



Already ?
Guess I'll go confirm and then curse the heavens...



RemChu said:


> @Mr. Waffles I'm sorry for doubting you.
> @iwandesu work on your scum meta ... lol.







SupremeKage said:


> I think he actually takes the stuff you guys say seriously



Good.
He should.


----------



## Ratchet (Apr 30, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Persona is my first time playing any title in the series and is by far one of my fav games ever. Almost done with it.
> 
> Yeah i watched the first 3 and it wasn't bad. No idea if they'll actually finish through though lol.


Ah, nice. My personal favourite is 4 (that is actually my favourite game, all time), and I have grown to really love 3 lately, so I'd say 5 is my "least favourite", but it's still a great game imo. I'd definitely check out 3 if I were you next, it's a little darker than 5 but closer thematically than 4. Social links arent as well worked in 3 as they are in 4 and 5 though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 30, 2018)

An hour until the master piece shizune has whipped up is thrown onto my plate


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 30, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Already ?
> Guess I'll go confirm and then curse the heavens...



If you feel like you are too busy I don't mind if you drop out of cracking idea. That other game needs people more.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 30, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> If you feel like you are too busy I don't mind if you drop out of cracking idea. That other game needs people more.



I'll... manage.

Just have to mentally prepare.


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 30, 2018)

He may be threadbanned but he can still see the thread


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> You guys need to be nicer to gifted. I think he actually takes the stuff you guys say seriously (which he shouldn't) but still

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 30, 2018)

Oh..  I got lynched in Aries' game. 
Well... that's one game less at least.

@Gifted 
Get fucking rekt, you piece of shit.

@Benedict Cumberzatch

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 30, 2018)

Gifted with that mega heat. Time to push him to the moon


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 30, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Oh..  I got lynched in Aries' game.
> Well... that's one game less at least.
> 
> @Gifted
> ...



 in the end, I believed your meta and didn't vote for you. you weren't even leading in votes. don't blame me.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 30, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> in the end, I believed your meta and didn't vote for you. you weren't even leading in votes. don't blame me.



I'm blaming you though.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 30, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Then he isn't banned...? I'm just asking what's going on with him.



WW deleted a lot of the drama, but he had an altercation with Waffles of all people. Waffles corrected his English, and he used the word _invective _to describe Waffles. Waffles said he wasn't invective, and Gifted jumped at the chance to scream that Waffles shouldn't be correcting anyone's English! _Invective_ is a noun! But I came and said, no, you're a moron - it is an adjective, too. And there was this brawl, and some other guy jumped in. Oh, and Gifted reported Dr. White to Panda because Gifted said, 'can't wait for your sock puppet game, wad.' and dr. white said, 'someone ban this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) already.' 

In a nutshell.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 30, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm blaming you though.



Kindness and coddling go along way. You should have flattered me, and I would have believed you sooner.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm innocent of all charges.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 30, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Kindness and coddling go along way. You should have flattered me, and I would have believed you sooner.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 30, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>



Obviously you were telling the truth as soon as you made that wager with Gifted.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 30, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Obviously you were telling the truth as soon as you made that wager with Gifted.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm blaming you though.


Note to self. Scum baba is super obvious.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 30, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Note to self. Scum baba is super obvious.



Note to Remchu.
Why are you quoting me for this ?


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Note to Remchu.
> Why are you quoting me for this ?


Well lynch failed on him and got you lynched.
Your blame is sorta misdirected.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 30, 2018)

Nothing wrong with reporting people imo

But this Gifted dude makes a point to announce it every time he does.

Which is... yeah.


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)

The orphan kid in the hat. This is where I stopped reading the manga....

I should watch the anime in may


----------



## Catamount (Apr 30, 2018)

You angry evil fuckers.
Love you.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 30, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Nothing wrong with reporting people imo


Except you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Nothing wrong with reporting people imo
> 
> But this Gifted dude makes a point to announce it every time he does.
> 
> Which is... yeah.


I called the cops on you gang banging thugs!!!

*is never heard from again*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 30, 2018)

2018 nf mafia has been a wild ride

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## nfcnorth (Apr 30, 2018)

Just got back from Infinity wars and it was enjoyable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Apr 30, 2018)

Ratchet said:


> Ah, nice. My personal favourite is 4 (that is actually my favourite game, all time), and I have grown to really love 3 lately, so I'd say 5 is my "least favourite", but it's still a great game imo. I'd definitely check out 3 if I were you next, it's a little darker than 5 but closer thematically than 4. Social links arent as well worked in 3 as they are in 4 and 5 though.


5 has grown on me a lot But still think 4 edges it a bit but it is closer than I was expecting.


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 30, 2018)

RemChu said:


> The orphan kid in the hat. This is where I stopped reading the manga....
> 
> I should watch the anime in may


This series is extremely overrated and overhyped. Sure it's fun and entertaining, but nothing groundbreaking. Just your average shounen.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Araragi (Apr 30, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> This series is extremely overrated and overhyped. Sure it's fun and entertaining, but nothing groundbreaking. Just your average shounen.



I'd say it's slightly above average considering the average shounen consists of series like Fairy tail and Black Clover 

but yes, like with many popular series, it's overrated.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 30, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> This series is extremely overrated and overhyped. Sure it's fun and entertaining, but nothing groundbreaking. Just your average shounen.



SPEAK THE TRUTH. GOSPEL.

DROPPED THAT BORING, AVERAGE MANGA LONG AGO.

HUZZAH.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 30, 2018)

- Hating on BHA


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 30, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> - Hating on BHA



Araragi is the mod of the anime/manga section, so his opinion carries more weight than yours.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 30, 2018)

Bnha is great you mongoloids

Reactions: Optimistic 5


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 30, 2018)

It's good and consistent. But it's no hxh


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> SPEAK THE TRUTH. GOSPEL.
> 
> DROPPED THAT BORING, AVERAGE MANGA LONG AGO.
> 
> HUZZAH.


So I shouldn't go back to it?


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> Just got back from Infinity wars and it was enjoyable.


Can you get an avatar? It's like you are homeless bro...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 30, 2018)

BHA is Naruto before it got bad.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 30, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> BHA is Naruto before it got bad.



i mean

thats still not a feat when the latter was bad already after chapter 33

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Apr 30, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Can you get an avatar? It's like you are homeless bro...


Haven't we had the discussion multiple times already? My answer hasn't changed.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 30, 2018)

nfcnorth's non-avatar is his avatar.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 30, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> Haven't we had the discussion multiple times already? My answer hasn't changed.



i gotchu


*Spoiler*: __ 



bet you thought it was gonna be a packers avatar

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 30, 2018)

RemChu said:


> So I shouldn't go back to it?



I dropped it when that Yakuza guy came into the scene 

I dunno. people here like it. i just don't find it that compelling. your mileage may vary.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Apr 30, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> nfcnorth's non-avatar is his avatar.



Yeah, I think it somehow works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Apr 30, 2018)

MAD said:


> i gotchu
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


You aren't wrong


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 30, 2018)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> Yeah, I think it somehow works.



Oh hey owner you have a new avy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Apr 30, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Oh hey owner you have a new avy.



Yeah, I decided to change it, since I finished the anime. I'm starting to make it into a mafia game. But debating whether it should be hosted here or on my home site.


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 30, 2018)

The thing is after witnessing Hunter x Hunter and One piece, I tend to judge new series based on their standards which most don't meet... nothing's good for me anymore


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 30, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> The thing is after witnessing Hunter x Hunter and One piece, I tend to judge new series based on their standards which most don't meet... nothing's good for me anymore



Current BHA >>>>>>>> One Piece, sadly

Well, except the latest OP chapter.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 30, 2018)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> Yeah, I decided to change it, since I finished the anime. I'm starting to make it into a mafia game. But debating whether it should be hosted here or on my home site.



Cool. What anime is that

Are you still playing games? I need players for Cracking Idea.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Apr 30, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Cool. What anime is that
> 
> Are you still playing games? I need players for Cracking Idea.



Owari no Seraph, not sure if I'm in the mode to play another Cracking Idea. But I'll consider it.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 30, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Cool. What anime is that
> 
> Are you still playing games? I need players for Cracking Idea.



SERAPH OF THE END

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 30, 2018)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> Owari no Seraph, not sure if I'm in the mode to play another Cracking Idea. But I'll consider it.



Another? Someone beat me to it lol


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 30, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Current BHA >>>>>>>> One Piece, sadly
> 
> Well, except the latest OP chapter.


Current BNHA has me yawning. WCI though being an average arc is fairly more entertaining then whatever play or school event is going on current in BHA.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Apr 30, 2018)

Yeah, if I make it into a mafia game for NF, some people will actually recognize it. My home site does have some anime fans but not like here.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 30, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Current BNHA has me yawning. WCI though being an average arc is fairly more entertaining then whatever play or school event is going on current in BHA.



It's not the play man.

It's the fight.

It's good character building.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## poutanko (Apr 30, 2018)

Why did this Gifted guy put so much focus on Santi? Is he someone's dupe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NO (Apr 30, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Why did this Gifted guy put so much focus on Santi? Is he someone's dupe?


Santi is just a really nice man to talk to.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Apr 30, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Another? Someone beat me to it lol



I replaced into a Cracking Idea Mafia game about a month ago. But then again, it would probably be better if I could play it from the beginning vs. replacing in, cause when I replaced in I got Town Miller Vigilante.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 30, 2018)

My desktop rn


*Spoiler*: __ 









So yeah I kind of like this manga

Reactions: Winner 1 | Neutral 1 | Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 30, 2018)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> I replaced into a Cracking Idea Mafia game about a month ago. But then again, it would probably be better if I could play it from the beginning vs. replacing in, cause when I replaced in I got Town Miller Vigilante.



I never hosted or played it. Just saw it on the mafia scum wiki and decided to bring it to the masses.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Apr 30, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> My desktop rn
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I'm considering reading it if I get tired of waiting for the anime every week.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Apr 30, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I never hosted or played it. Just saw it on the mafia scum wiki and decided to bring it to the masses.



I've co-hosted it one time, and I think I played it on one other occasion.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Apr 30, 2018)

But it does feel like the kind of setup that would be good to play on NF for a change.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 30, 2018)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> But it does feel like the kind of setup that would be good to play on NF for a change.



I hosted Greater Idea two years ago and it was a shitfest.

This time around I'm making a point to modkill people who try to start another shitfest tho.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 30, 2018)

I hosted a turbo version of GI on Mafia Syndicate and they loved the fuck out of it. Gonna host a turbo CI there soon too.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Apr 30, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I hosted Greater Idea two years ago and it was a shitfest.
> 
> This time around I'm making a point to modkill people who try to start another shitfest tho.



*check your game thread*


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Why did this Gifted guy put so much focus on Santi? Is he someone's dupe?


He loves brown dick.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Apr 30, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I hosted a turbo version of GI on Mafia Syndicate and they loved the fuck out of it. Gonna host a turbo CI there soon too.



How do you turbo it though? Just short phases all around? Or what?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 30, 2018)

smugfu


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 30, 2018)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> How do you turbo it though? Just short phases all around? Or what?



20 min day, 10 min night


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 30, 2018)

Downside is that you are rarely getting more than 8 players.

But on Mafia Syndicate it's a necessity because they use queues for non-turbo games and I've got games on every queue already.

Well except the generic game queue because fuck those.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 30, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> He's threadbanned.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we should send him as our representative this year. NF is known for shitposting. *He made 600 posts in console mafia in one day.*




brb putting Gifted on ignore.



Shizune said:


> Should I be worried about replacing Gifted in my HST game?


Everyone will have him on ignore so it will be like he's not even there.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> My desktop rn
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Weeb. This is what I have for mine :

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 30, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> brb putting Gifted on ignore.
> 
> 
> Everyone will have him on ignore so it will be like he's not even there.
> ...



Weeb


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 30, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Everyone will have him on ignore so it will be like he's not even there.



Dude we have been dealing with Rion for 4 years.

You know that won't work.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 30, 2018)

There's no way Gifted has acquired this level of animosity from the place, and Waffles especially, just due to a grammar argument and reporting people.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Santí (Apr 30, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Why did this Gifted guy put so much focus on Santi? Is he someone's dupe?



Because I’m the one who negs 10k.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 30, 2018)

He's obssessed with rep apparently. He had red rep for a while and it gave him PTSD.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Catamount (Apr 30, 2018)

Santi said:


> Because I’m the one who negs 10k.


You have beautiful eyes, Santi. And a charming smile.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 30, 2018)

tbh I can't bring myself to ignore
not my kind of everything since forever
esp if it is playing frpg/mafia cause come on how do you play it if the content is not full
(not the case with this particular game, yeah, but still)


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 30, 2018)

@Dragon D. Luffy whose the dude with the supernatural avatar I'm supposed to contact?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 30, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy whose the dude with the supernatural avatar I'm supposed to contact?



@Thingyman

But I think he left his contact info at the post I quoted in the nomination thread

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 30, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Mr. Waffles
> @Avito
> 
> Fyi that game on Syndicate is about to start. Host is asking for confirmation.


Fuck 
How long are your day phases


----------



## Avito (Apr 30, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> 24/24


Sub me out then alredy in 7 games since Shizune's has started

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 30, 2018)

i want to host a redux of this game



later this year

am i fucking psychotic or am i some kind of fucked in the noggin m8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Apr 30, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Downside is that you are rarely getting more than 8 players.
> 
> But on Mafia Syndicate it's a necessity because they use queues for non-turbo games and I've got games on every queue already.
> 
> Well except the generic game queue because fuck those.



Home site uses queues too.


----------



## poutanko (Apr 30, 2018)

Avito said:


> Sub me out then alredy in 7 games since Shizune's has started


2 more to go


----------



## Avito (Apr 30, 2018)

poutanko said:


> 2 more to go


No way I m just gonna ask for sub in one of those and hope I die in death note


----------



## Catamount (Apr 30, 2018)

MAD said:


> i want to host a redux of this game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are and RE is old school, host it


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 30, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Why did this Gifted guy put so much focus on Santi? Is he someone's dupe?



Santi negged him for 10k


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 30, 2018)

OK, I just had a nice, mature chat with Gifted. I don't think he's going to continue playing mafia here after the Console game.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (May 1, 2018)

you literally were worse than me then, why


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 1, 2018)

Catamount said:


> you literally were worse than me then, why



Nah, we had a nice chat, and I was explaining mafia culture to him. And he said he'd rather not participate in it after the Console game.


----------



## Santí (May 1, 2018)

Catamount said:


> You have beautiful eyes, Santi. And a charming smile.



But you’re a dude

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 1, 2018)

MAD said:


> i want to host a redux of this game
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Make sure you do not make the damn god father someone who just fucking does 2 role blocks!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Catamount (May 1, 2018)

Santi said:


> But you’re a dude


but 10k rep


----------



## Catamount (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Catamount (May 1, 2018)

I... I have just become a whore and I was well paid.


----------



## Santí (May 1, 2018)

You had good hipwork, no complaints on my end

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 1, 2018)

im starting to realize things i hadnt realized yet or more egregiously forgotten about


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2018)

hips moved like* melted* butter?


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I... I have just become a whore and I was well paid.


Bizniz card?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 1, 2018)

MAD said:


> im starting to realize things i hadnt realized yet or more egregiously forgotten about


----------



## Araragi (May 1, 2018)

Santi said:


> But you’re a dude


when has this ever stopped you before

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (May 1, 2018)

I for one welcome this gifted fellow to this community. he has the most tragic backstory of all the nf mafia community

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 1, 2018)

Aries said:


> I for one welcome this gifted fellow to this community. he has the most tragic backstory of all the nf mafia community



 I was wondering when this would show up....always on top of things happening here, Cbro. Big News Cbro


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2018)

Really now. 

-_-

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2018)

Gifted did nothing wrong. 



----------------

[screams internally]

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2018)

Tiger said:


> There's no way Gifted has acquired this level of animosity from the place, and Waffles especially, just due to a grammar argument and reporting people.




He repeatedly broke rules. Disregarded game etiquette, for example "asking who is playing in wad's anon game more than once." "Pming to discuss reads" "Asking to get mod killed" etc.. That is what ticked me off.

No respect for the game itself. Read the goddamn opening rules. Read the mafia player guide?

Could care less about reports on it's own. Everything together is what makes him insufferable. Anyone being an apologist for him is a fool. I wanted him to play here at first since he seemed eager. However there is a difference between playing the game and just spamming incessantly.

The minority of you guys thinking this kid wasn't going to be trouble....yeah okay. Invite him to your games and enjoy. Usually not peeved with people easily, I get along with Rion, etc.
This kid is yeah. The Griffith of nf mafia.

I tried to play CR's game without interacting with him and he gets me killed. Fuck this noise. Ruined my playing experience. Great role too.

*If multiple "nice" people are wanting to ignore list you and not interact with you, clearly there is something wrong with your behavior. It should speak volumes that Mr.Waffles of all people cannot tolerate this kid. Mr.waffles is super nice and gets along with everyone .


*

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2018)

_*This is righteous indignation. - *_
_*Remchu 2018*_


----------



## Aries (May 1, 2018)

Here comes the Mafia Universal Arc where Reznor pits the 8 most toxic sections against one another to determine which section continues to exist on this Board

Universe 2-Shipping Fanclubs
Universe 3-Naruto Avenue
Universe 4- NF Cafe
Universe 6-OBD Section
Universe 7-Mafia Section
Universe 9- Bleach
Universe 10-Ohara Library
Universe 11-Chatterbox

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Santí (May 1, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Gifted did nothing wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Griffith actually didn't do anything wrong tho

Reactions: Agree 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 1, 2018)

i think
im waking up
for the first time in years

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Old 1


----------



## Santí (May 1, 2018)

Araragi said:


> when has this ever stopped you before



Pete's the exception, not the example.


----------



## Didi (May 1, 2018)

MAD said:


> i want to host a redux of this game
> 
> 
> 
> ...




>a 2011 game in which I didn't play
well that's rare

also
>Broly
mate pls, tell me you didn't

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 1, 2018)

MAD said:


> i want to host a redux of this game
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You better scrap that whole doctor protection blocks investigations crap this time. 

fucking chiba.



Tiger said:


> and Waffles especially





RemChu said:


> It should speak volumes that Mr.Waffles of all people cannot tolerate this kid. Mr.waffles is super nice and gets along with everyone .



>_>

<_<

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 1, 2018)

Didi said:


> >a 2011 game in which I didn't play
> well that's rare
> 
> also
> ...



You act like that's the first time you heard about Broly "playing" WAD's games.
What rock you been living under ?


----------



## Baba (May 1, 2018)

You guys should watch La Casa De Papel (Money Heist) if you haven't. It's so good OwO


----------



## Didi (May 1, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You act like that's the first time you heard about Broly "playing" WAD's games.
> What rock you been living under ?



it's still funny to me

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## novaselinenever (May 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> You guys should watch La Casa De Papel (Money Heist) if you haven't. It's so good OwO



I watched part 1

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Baba (May 1, 2018)

novaselinenever said:


> I watched part 1


 I'm at part 2 ep 6


----------



## novaselinenever (May 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> I'm at part 2 ep 6



Isn't that the last episode ?


----------



## Baba (May 1, 2018)

novaselinenever said:


> Isn't that the last episode ?


yes


----------



## novaselinenever (May 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> yes



lol, I'll bing watch part 2 soon. 

And we'll be able to talk about it

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (May 1, 2018)

novaselinenever said:


> lol, I'll bing watch part 2 soon.
> 
> And we'll be able to talk about it


Should I wait till you reach episode 5


----------



## novaselinenever (May 1, 2018)

Baba said:


> Should I wait till you reach episode 5



Wait until I finish it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baba (May 1, 2018)

novaselinenever said:


> Wait until I finish it


Finish it fast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 1, 2018)

[




Didi said:


> >a 2011 game in which I didn't play
> well that's rare
> 
> also
> ...



I did!

But like every game I hosted and he played in he always got uninfluential RNG-based roles.

In this case it was L.J the Pimp. 





Mr. Waffles said:


> You better scrap that whole doctor protection blocks investigations crap this time.
> 
> fucking chiba.
> 
> ...



Yeah I would


----------



## Catamount (May 1, 2018)

what are you doing animals
i have not even been to a shower yet


----------



## Catamount (May 1, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Mr.waffles is super nice and gets along with everyone .



This is one of the most prominent mistakes one could make, honestly.


----------



## Catamount (May 1, 2018)

I now know who has bigger one, but I am not kiss and tell, this knowledge will die with me.


----------



## Catamount (May 1, 2018)

the shounen game does not even have a gifted and already has drama

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 1, 2018)

>2018
>Mafia drama 

Is this going to be a trend for the remaining year?


----------



## Subarashii (May 1, 2018)

Did I miss why Ava got banned?
I did.


----------



## Didi (May 1, 2018)

Ava got banned?


----------



## Subarashii (May 1, 2018)

Didi said:


> Ava got banned?


Unless he got someone to strike thru his name


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 1, 2018)

Ava is schrodinger's ban. He is both banned and not banned at all times.


----------



## Avito (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (May 1, 2018)

Banned for duping



SupremeKage said:


> >2018
> >Mafia drama
> 
> Is this going to be a trend for the remaining year?


It might bring more activity since drama is why I’m posting here again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 1, 2018)

It was always the right way. 

The Virgin Peace vs The Chad War

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (May 1, 2018)

that request to check both Anime and Wave


----------



## Didi (May 1, 2018)

MAD said:


> It was always the right way.
> 
> The Virgin Peace vs The Chad War



yes

The Virgin:


> I don't think I quite agree with the point you are making, but I suppose we'll see what happens once the lynch comes



The Chad:


> Lmao you're a stupid fucking retard who can't play mafia for dick, now shut up and let me win this game for you losers

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stelios (May 1, 2018)

@Ishmael is actually someone from the new tier players I enjoy his posts

too bad you subbed out dude
you said this community is toxic but you got it all wrong

I have called you schizophrenic in some games but that was me reading your meta.
It doesn't mean I believe you are one. There were over time players with very weird metas.
As weird as they were , they were actually game relevant , so we accepted them.


I guess what you see and call as drama is a fluctuation in the flux of our community

Many new players showed up and some of them just don't take this game seriously.
And when I say seriously I don't mean "No fun allowed, this is serious business".

"Seriously" like respecting the rest of the players and the role they were given.

And this is not a one time thing , it tends to become a pattern.
We hate patterns. Especially the ones that are easy to figure out. This brings frustration
to those that like and respect the game and their opponents.  The majority of the community
will shun the plays it redeems are bad and destructive in the game as a whole.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 1, 2018)

It is toxic.

But sometimes the only way to make it less toxic involves some toxicity too.

We can get people banned if they break forum rules. But if they only break game rules, we can only modkill or blacklist them.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 1, 2018)

That said, I'm trying really hard to avoid being the old guy who complains about how the new people are bad. Because I've done that myself before.

But sometimes the person is just too toxic for this place. We put up with Rion for 4 years, ffs. At what point can we say it's enough?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 1, 2018)

Aries said:


> Here comes the Mafia Universal Arc where Reznor pits the 8 most toxic sections against one another to determine which section continues to exist on this Board
> 
> Universe 2-Shipping Fanclubs
> Universe 3-Naruto Avenue
> ...



Where is the DB section?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 1, 2018)

What about Konoha Theater?


----------



## Stelios (May 1, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It is toxic.
> 
> But sometimes the only way to make it less toxic involves some toxicity too.
> 
> We can get people banned if they break forum rules. But if they only break game rules, we can only modkill or blacklist them.



things will settle
some will leave some will stick




Dragon D. Luffy said:


> That said, I'm trying really hard to avoid being the old guy who complains about how the new people are bad. Because I've done that myself before.



Even if old guys complain a few games later things are already settled.
People play the game and naturally rivalries exist because it's competition and it's fun to do so.




> But sometimes the person is just too toxic for this place. We put up with Rion for 4 years, ffs. At what point can we say it's enough?



If this is not a prime example where we have been accepting and open to stray dogs  I don't know what is


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 1, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> What about Konoha Theater?



I guess they would be the exempt sections...but I guess going by the selected 8....I could barely see that.


And please tell me the Last Jedi topic is still going....


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 1, 2018)

I'll have to check, my brain kind of learned to filter that thing.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 1, 2018)

Yeah it is. 4,5k posts, still going, and still on-topic.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (May 1, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Yeah it is. 4,5k posts, still going, and still on-topic.



What's the topic about?


----------



## Lord Genome (May 1, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Persona is my first time playing any title in the series and is by far one of my fav games ever. Almost done with it.
> 
> Yeah i watched the first 3 and it wasn't bad. No idea if they'll actually finish through though lol.



Which have you played?

4 golden is still my favorite but 5 is close. Whatever the rmeake of 5 is, assuming they stick to the strategy of essentially adding 20 hours to the game, will prob pass it up


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 1, 2018)

Stelios said:


> What's the topic about?



How much they hated The Last Jedi.


----------



## Stelios (May 1, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> How much they hated The Last Jedi.






iirc I posted a video from a dude that loved the last jedi 
he like praised genius george lucas et all


----------



## Lord Genome (May 1, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> How much they hated The Last Jedi.



I just watched it the first time the other day

It's bad

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2018)

Last Jedi is objectively bad doe.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 1, 2018)

Like there were some really cool parts

I'd even say it's an entertaining and fun movie

It's a bad bad star wars movie


----------



## Dr. White (May 1, 2018)

Lord Genome said:


> Which have you played?
> 
> 4 golden is still my favorite but 5 is close. Whatever the rmeake of 5 is, assuming they stick to the strategy of essentially adding 20 hours to the game, will prob pass it up


Only played 5, still ongoing.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 1, 2018)

Eh I liked it

Like some parts are still bad but the overall thing is good.

Most people complaining are mad it doesn't follow the EU and Idgaf about that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Genome (May 1, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Only played 5, still ongoing.



Good shit, im on my second playthrough now


----------



## Lord Genome (May 1, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Eh I liked it
> 
> Like some parts are still bad but the overall thing is good.
> 
> Most people complaining are mad it doesn't follow the EU and Idgaf about that.



I'm more mad at 

Casino scene and the whole situation of it being 100% detrimental avoidable and pointless

And the end with Luke tilted me

The casino part was the big killer though because it was like 40% of the movie and awful

Like there's other issues but I could care less about the eu


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Only played 5, still ongoing.


IF you have a 3DS try the Shin Megami Tensei games. SMT is the mother series to Persona. Persona is like kid friendly SMT. SMT means True Goddess Resurrection.

Lawful, Neutral, or Chaos endings. Lots of demons, gods and angels to choose from. It's bad ass pokemon.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Aries (May 1, 2018)

Superman said:


> Where is the DB section?



Ill put it as Universe 3 and switch Bleach with Naruto Avenue.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 1, 2018)

Shin megami nocturne da besto


----------



## nfcnorth (May 1, 2018)

EU verse of Star Wars is better off going away and I was actually really happy about Disney making it go away.


----------



## nfcnorth (May 1, 2018)

I do slightly prefer the characters of Persona 4 over 5 but I will be honest it is really really close.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 1, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> I do slightly prefer the characters of Persona 4 over 5 but I will be honest it is really really close.



Assuming there's a persona 5 "golden" I'm probably gonna like 5s cast better since I expect more cutscenes and maybe a new character playable


----------



## nfcnorth (May 1, 2018)

Lord Genome said:


> Assuming there's a persona 5 "golden" I'm probably gonna like 5s cast better since I expect more cutscenes and maybe a new character playable


I can see that


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> EU verse of Star Wars is better off going away and I was actually really happy about Disney making it go away.


Would prefer they do a time skip and start truly fresh, and mention old characters.
This shit just spits in the face of old fans.


----------



## Dr. White (May 1, 2018)

RemChu said:


> IF you have a 3DS try the Shin Megami Tensei games. SMT is the mother series to Persona. Persona is like kid friendly SMT. SMT means True Goddess Resurrection.
> 
> Lawful, Neutral, or Chaos endings. Lots of demons, gods and angels to choose from. It's bad ass pokemon.


yeah I knew of SMT before I did persona. I have Apocalypse (they didn't have 4 on hand) and will prob play it after I beat persona


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> yeah I knew of SMT before I did persona. I have Apocalypse (they didn't have 4 on hand) and will prob play it after I beat persona


Ah nice! Going to brush the dust off my 3ds and play Apocalypse in a month. 
The over world map of Tokyo was hella confusing in IV, Apoc fixes that iirc.
Apoc has way cooler final boss/ story scenarios too.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 1, 2018)

I feel like I will like Persona more though because it's more about the psychology of humans and society, rather than overarching existential stuff like free will vs fate, the nature of good and evil, etc.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 1, 2018)

did you already beat ni no kuni 2, rem?


----------



## Ishmael (May 1, 2018)

Stelios said:


> @Ishmael is actually someone from the new tier players I enjoy his posts
> 
> too bad you subbed out dude
> you said this community is toxic but you got it all wrong
> ...



Lmao i like it here just taking a break. I simply defend gifted because he comes from my section and i figured instead of giving negative energy I'd be positive and try to help him out. Which I won't stop, ilk be sending him a text soon on things he could do to stop gettung such bad feedback.

But once I opened shizunes game thread from sleep and read the post being made its clear that there's more to it. You individually I've never seen you pick on gifted or another poster. But there's definitely some dicks on this forum and in this section to be exact. I've seen guys who to my knowledge didnt know him beforehand and only heard of him just straight up be rude to the kid.

I see nothing wrong with shunning him until he improves as well he can be obnoxious, annoying and aggressive as well but to me its more in a defensive way. 

But yeah its his issue not mine I just hope that along the way he can come apologize and earn some respect and acceptance here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 1, 2018)

If he comes here, stops antagonizing people and actually listens to constructive criticism I will treat him like any other person.

Those things can be be surprisingly difficult for some people, though.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> did you already beat ni no kuni 2, rem?


No lol. 

Only so much hours in a day. I'll beat in the summer.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2018)

Only complaint with ni no kuni; wish there was more of a challenge in game play difficulty, feels like easy mode Tales Of. 
Then again even FFXV is easy mode game.

action JRPGs with a puddle of depth for battle mechanics.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2018)

*ROLLS DICE*


----------



## Lord Genome (May 1, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Only complaint with ni no kuni; wish there was more of a challenge in game play difficulty, feels like easy mode Tales Of.
> Then again even FFXV is easy mode game.
> 
> action JRPGs with a puddle of depth for battle mechanics.



Where are you at in it? I'm in act 5, mostly use Roland

Games pretty easy but sidequests can be hard. Nothing in the main game has been a challenge but fighting enemies like 8-10 levels up from you can be a


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2018)

AMENO AMENO
OMENARE IMPERAVI EMULARI
AMENO



Thank you for this day.


----------



## Jeroen (May 1, 2018)

MAD said:


> Yeah I would




Good, cause that was just a horrible horror. 

fucking chiba.


Catamount said:


> This is one of the most prominent mistakes one could make, honestly.



How so ? 
I'm... friendly-ish.


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2018)

Lord Genome said:


> Where are you at in it? I'm in act 5, mostly use Roland
> 
> Games pretty easy but sidequests can be hard. Nothing in the main game has been a challenge but fighting enemies like 8-10 levels up from you can be a


Very early on, I played it for like 8 hours straight when I bought it. Uh I'm right after the China town/ gambling and it's main boss place Act 2? 
Love the characters.


----------



## Tiger (May 1, 2018)

My interactions with Gifted wouldn't be predetermined by others, but I have no patience for people who are brand new to something and too proud to take advice from veterans. It's a waste of my time, which I value more than people I don't know. 

I will, simultaneously, gladly throw away hours of that time helping someone who wants to learn and is enthusiastic about playing.

Skill is highly overrated.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Didi (May 1, 2018)

I'm currently playing Earthbound (finally! well I did start it years ago but I quit pretty early in because honestly the early game is a slog, felt the same this time but I powered through it)

It's fun!
Start was surprisingly brutal, first boss can 2-shot you if you don't play it safe
then it was annoying for a bit with having no inventory space and boring battles because of being alone

but it got better after getting Paula and especially after getting Jeff

The game's strongest point is definitely its humour/quirky tone, it's actually succeeding in making me laugh and making me love it at multiple times, really good at that

Currently in Fourside
desert mine dungeon almost wiped me because I didn't have poison curing items and Ness was out of Psy but I made it

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 1, 2018)

Tiger said:


> My interactions with Gifted wouldn't be predetermined by others, but I have no patience for people who are brand new to something and too proud to take advice from veterans. It's a waste of my time, which I value more than people I don't know.
> 
> I will, simultaneously, gladly throw away hours of that time helping someone who wants to learn and is enthusiastic about playing.
> 
> Skill is highly overrated.



That was the main crux of my conversation with him, and that's why he decided to quit the section.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 1, 2018)

Fourside is ridiculously hard imo. Hardest part of the game.

But then the game takes a turn for the easy. The enemies cant handle four characters and bottle rockets are OP.

Still a great game overall though. A little unpolished at points but very original and fun.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 1, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Very early on, I played it for like 8 hours straight when I bought it. Uh I'm right after the China town/ gambling and it's main boss place Act 2?
> Love the characters.



Ah yeah that was a fun activity, the boss is pretty exciting

The plot gets worse from what I'm at but hopefully it picks up(very idealistic to a  fault)


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 1, 2018)

Tiger said:


> My interactions with Gifted wouldn't be predetermined by others, but I have no patience for people who are brand new to something and too proud to take advice from veterans. It's a waste of my time, which I value more than people I don't know.
> 
> I will, simultaneously, gladly throw away hours of that time helping someone who wants to learn and is enthusiastic about playing.
> 
> Skill is highly overrated.



This is the conversation I had with Gifted. I thought it was good & mature of him to decide this place wasn't a good fit for him.


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2018)

Didi said:


> I'm currently playing Earthbound (finally! well I did start it years ago but I quit pretty early in because honestly the early game is a slog, felt the same this time but I powered through it)
> 
> It's fun!
> Start was surprisingly brutal, first boss can 2-shot you if you don't play it safe
> ...



Poo is besto. Don't think I finish Earthbound, Beat Mother 1 though.


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2018)

????

Hazing process? This place isn't hard. We do not haze.

No.

Newbies come in here and you can fluff , be inactive and you will play games, get wins etc.

This place isn't difficult. I welcome new people. I love @Priscilla @jayjay³² @Ishmael 

Just don't be a complete f@$%^ imbecile with no self awareness.

Basic self awareness is needed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (May 1, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Fourside is ridiculously hard imo. Hardest part of the game.
> 
> But then the game takes a turn for the easy. The enemies cant handle four characters and bottle rockets are OP.
> 
> Still a great game overall though. A little unpolished at points but very original and fun.




yeah I'm usually an item hogger so I was surprised when I used a big bottle rocket at one of the Mole bosses in the mine and it fucking one-shot it 

Definitely gonna buy more of the bottle rockets, now that I finally have more inventory space because I was forced to use items in that mine
god I wish key items had their own tab though
it's really annoying that stuff like the map takes up space and that there's so many 1-time usage items you have to then store with your sister
definitely the worst part of the game so far for me



RemChu said:


> Poo is besto. Don't think I finish Earthbound, Beat Mother 1 though.



haven't played mother 1, heard it was bit more unpolished than EB
probably gonna play Mother 3 after this though


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2018)

It's like going to a party and you just disregard the conversation and do your own shit. You don't like something and smack it off the counter and then complain when the guests are yelling at you?

Like Hello~~~~~~~~~

basic social interaction.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 1, 2018)

Yeah yeah I dont agree with this stuff about us testing people and making them unconfortable. I dont remember when we decided we do that but I wasnt there to sign it.

I do make fun of people sometimes but that is independent of being a newbie. If anything I tend to be more careful with newbies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2018)

Yeah EB is way better in terms of sound and visuals. 

Think one was NES and other Super nintendo so yeah.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 1, 2018)

Coolest thing about the game is how you can sort of bring a character back to life by healing them before the HP counter finishes rolling to zero.

Its such a cool mechanic I wish had been implemented elsewhere.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 1, 2018)

@Didi make sure Paula doesnt have have any important things in her inventory while youre at 4side


----------



## Didi (May 1, 2018)

yeah the rolling health mechanic is really cool
it feels so clutch too when a party member has been killed but you beat the enemy before they die so they don't die


----------



## Didi (May 1, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Didi make sure Paula doesnt have have any important things in her inventory while youre at 4side




uh
okay 
thanks?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 1, 2018)

Didi said:


> yeah the rolling health mechanic is really cool
> it feels so clutch too when a party member has been killed but you beat the enemy before they die so they don't die



And they make it necessary by having enemies that always hit over 100% of the HP


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2018)

I don't recall myself ever doing that tbh.



What did you name your Favorite food? 
I think mines was either "Creampie" Or Lasagna


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 1, 2018)

RemChu said:


> ????
> 
> Hazing process? This place isn't hard. We do not haze.
> 
> ...





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Yeah yeah I dont agree with this stuff about us testing people and making them unconfortable. I dont remember when we decided we do that but I wasnt there to sign it.
> 
> I do make fun of people sometimes but that is independent of being a newbie. If anything I tend to be more careful with newbies.





RemChu said:


> It's like going to a party and you just disregard the conversation and do your own shit. You don't like something and smack it off the counter and then complain when the guests are yelling at you?
> 
> Like Hello~~~~~~~~~
> 
> basic social interaction.



I mean... I was trying to explain it in any way possible for him to understand.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2018)

think Creampie in Mother. 

Lasagna in Earth Bound.


----------



## Didi (May 1, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> And they make it necessary by having enemies that always hit over 100% of the HP




those trees in peaceful rest valley pissed me off


actually everything in peaceful rest valley pissed me off
what a garbage area

>ufos that are basically impossible to hit
>ALLAHU AKBAR trees
>mushroom status which is just there to make walking super fucking annoying (thank god for that girl at the start who can buy them)
>robots with a ton of HP and annoying attacks

fuck that part
almost quit my run again because of it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I mean... I was trying to explain it in any way possible for him to understand.



He has to be aware he was repeatedly disregarding basic game etiquette stuff.
 It's what trigged the hell out of me.

Okay you do it once, but to do it over and over. Like game breaking rules stuff. 

and then him saying he asked for MODKILL in Nitty's game? Not even just replacement, he wanted to be mk'd . The role wasted.

WHAT THE FUCK. Huge disrespect to the host.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 1, 2018)

And enemies that give you colds

Fuck colds

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2018)

Creampie in mother.

wew lad


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 1, 2018)

RemChu said:


> He has to be aware he was repeatedly disregarding basic game etiquette stuff.
> It's what trigged the hell out of me.
> 
> Okay you do it once, but to do it over and over. Like game breaking rules stuff.
> ...



No, but that's where you can see there's a difference in communication with him. He's used to Charmed's games in the Naruto section, which are water-downed versions of mafia. In Shizune's game I played with Charmed, he decided to not use any of his abilities and let town lose because he was upset people said he was scum. 

Like he said he was going out on his own terms, like a true ninja.

Just a different game culture.


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2018)

HOLY COW

that is where I STOPPED PLAYING


FOUR SIDe

I remember getting through the sewer then doing this Four side shit and stopped playing.


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> No, but that's where you can see there's a difference in communication with him. He's used to Charmed's games in the Naruto section, which are water-downed versions of mafia. In Shizune's game I played with Charmed, he decided to not use any of his abilities and let town lose because he was upset people said he was scum.
> 
> Like he said he was going out on his own terms, like a true ninja.
> 
> Just a different game culture.


Nothing of value was lost.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 1, 2018)

I quit the game the first time at the point Didi is about to go to.

Needed some time to recover from the buttfucking

Second time I actually remembered to bring the lube so I managed to beat the whole game.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2018)

Actually I don't know , I had poo why does that guy not have poo in party?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 1, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Actually I don't know , I had poo why does that guy not have poo in party?



Poo is way after that m8


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2018)

Like if you are going to act like the literal incarnation of Naruto and play mafia. Shit isn't going to work.

Believe it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Poo is way after that m8


Egypt place?


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2018)

Iono I think I was close to beating the game then. Cuz yeah poo is late in the game no?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 1, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Egypt place?




*Spoiler*: __ 




Before.

You beat Fourside and go to Summers (the beach city).

Then as youre walking you change focus to Poo and he joins.

Now you have teleport you can warp around the world to get the sound stones up to the 6th one.

Then you to egypt for the 7th one, and dinosaur world for the 8th one.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 1, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Like if you are going to act like the literal incarnation of Naruto and play mafia. Shit isn't going to work.
> 
> Believe it.



lol'ing so hard. i wish you had been in shizune's game to experience charmed be sasori

@Lew


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2018)

Mmmm not sure if I went to dinosaur.

K I was far in. 

Think my old computer died on me so I didn't finish. 

sad


----------



## Catamount (May 1, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Like if you are going to act like the literal incarnation of Naruto and play mafia. Shit isn't going to work.


16-17 year old Naruto has already become a sweetheart, come on

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Catamount (May 1, 2018)

I am re-watching it, do not optimistic me

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 1, 2018)

I'm almost playing Earthbound again


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 1, 2018)

Tho maybe I should just play Mother 3.


----------



## Dr. White (May 1, 2018)

DDL when are you gonna change your ava?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 1, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> DDL when are you gonna change your ava?



I dunno whenever I get extremely sick of it or have a way better idea.

Right now I'm just mildly bored of it so it's not enough to make me go look for another one.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 1, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Yeah it is. 4,5k posts, still going, and still on-topic.


Enough salt to fill the sea multiple times over.



RemChu said:


> Last Jedi is objectively bad doe.





Lord Genome said:


> Like there were some really cool parts
> 
> I'd even say it's an entertaining and fun movie
> 
> It's a bad bad star wars movie


TLJ is like the great divide where even those with general same tastes/opinions clash. I love the movie.


----------



## Lew (May 1, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> That said, I'm trying really hard to avoid being the old guy who complains about how the new people are bad. Because I've done that myself before.
> 
> But sometimes the person is just too toxic for this place. We put up with Rion for 4 years, ffs. At what point can we say it's enough?



Tbf I'm new, and I've received no toxicity towards me. That's probably because I've approached it as a learning experience and tried not to be arrogant. I know I'm ignorant, and that I should learn. If you're new it's the approach you've got to take. I think gifted isn't so bad, just immature and excitable, but that doesn't excuse him from his behaviour.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 1, 2018)

im one of the most arrogant elitist jerks in here 

and im never mean to ppl if they’re new and bad

only if they’re dicks themselves or taking the piss


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Tho maybe I should just play Mother 3.


Yeah play that. English translation patch?


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2018)

Fucking beautiful sunny day.


----------



## Tiger (May 1, 2018)

I like all star wars movies and cartoons and extended universe and the games and rpgs that go along with it.

Because I'm a fan of the story they're telling, rather than the story I think they should be telling.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2018)

Law you keep up this good dad vibe...


I'm start calling you Papa Law


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 1, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Yeah play that. English translation patch?



Of course


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 1, 2018)

ironic 

he could save others 

but not himself


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2018)

Lost deep in the forest of the Pacific Northwest, Ashley and Max Carr are stalked by a terrifying creature that might be Bigfoot. Soon they find themselves embroiled in a strange land of Native American myth and legend turned real. Hopelessly trying to survive, with a handful of unsavory locals, they must fight back against this monster in a desperate battle of life or death.

_Primal Rage_


----------



## Catamount (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Magic (May 1, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Enough salt to fill the sea multiple times over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, My best friend, he loves it. (?)
I tend to find I am more critical of stories than he is now. I never hear him critique. 
We both loved a force awakens though, so yeah. 

I had a blast viewing TLJ, but not a film I would watch more than twice...

Force awakens I saw 2x in theaters w/ different friends including aforementioned best friend...


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2018)

West World is perfect.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 1, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Yeah, My best friend, he loves it. (?)
> I tend to find I am more critical of stories than he is now. I never hear him critique.
> We both loved a force awakens though, so yeah.
> 
> ...


Meanwhile, I own the Blu-Ray and bought the novelization which expands on things(haven't yet read it). The Director and the Jedi documentary is fantastic, as are several of the deleted scenes. Still need to watch the movie with director commentary on, as well as the Snoke and Mirrors doc.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 1, 2018)

Speaking of games currently being played, who else has the new God of War? I'm about 12 hours in and it's fantastic so far.


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2018)

synchronicity.
"You're too perfect to be one of us" @Melodie


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Meanwhile, I own the Blu-Ray and bought the novelization which expands on things(haven't yet read it). The Director and the Jedi documentary is fantastic, as are several of the deleted scenes. Still need to watch the movie with director commentary on, as well as the Snoke and Mirrors doc.


Friend was telling me the book does explain shit better.

But

just put details in the movie.... If I have to go to outside material to better understand your film, you are missing the point of making a film.


----------



## SupremeKage (May 1, 2018)

Just seen infinity wars and... well damn

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 1, 2018)

Better understanding vs understanding at all, I felt the movie explained as much as it needed to work. Looking forward to getting even more detail from the book.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 1, 2018)

westworld mafia game when 
@Melodie


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 1, 2018)

Still need to watch Westworld...too much stuff to play/read/watch...


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2018)

A surrealist cowboy film

EL TOPO (1970)

El Topo decides to confront warrior Masters on a trans-formative desert journey he begins with his 6 year old son, who must bury his childhood totems to become a man. El Topo (the mole) claims to be God, while dressed as a gunfighter in black, riding a horse through a spiritual, mystical landscape strewn with old Western movie, and ancient Eastern religious symbols. Bandits slaughtered a village on his path, so El Topo avenges the massacred, then forcibly takes their leader's woman Mara as his. El Topo's surreal way is bloody, sexual and self-reflective, musing of his own demons, as he tries to vanquish those he encounters.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 1, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Meanwhile, I own the Blu-Ray and bought the novelization which expands on things(haven't yet read it). The Director and the Jedi documentary is fantastic, as are several of the deleted scenes. Still need to watch the movie with director commentary on, as well as the Snoke and Mirrors doc.



i saw the deleted scenes and it just made me more upset

they cut stuff off cause they wanted it to be shorter(and someof the stuff they cut off was big like luke mourning, the second trial thing, the deleted scene version of phasma was waaay better)

and it could have been solved by getting rid of the casino part 

like thats still my biggest problem with the movie

lightspeed stuff ok whatever it was super cool np

give me one good reason

the vice admiral had

to not tell anyone her plan(which would have 100% worked if she did)

just one

pls

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Genome (May 1, 2018)

like thats seriously my biggest problem because its actually so unbelievably stupid that she didnt


----------



## Lord Genome (May 1, 2018)

the rest of the movie i may have slight issues with but that was just annoying


----------



## Catamount (May 1, 2018)

the track that starts on this timestamp, fffffffuuuuucccckkkkkk


----------



## Tiger (May 1, 2018)

Lord Genome said:


> like thats seriously my biggest problem because its actually so unbelievably stupid that she didnt



Here's what I don't understand. In reality, people act in ways we don't like or grasp, and make decisions that cause us to shake our heads but we accept it because it's life.

But when characters in a movie do something we don't think makes sense, we can't accept it. It's suddenly a story problem.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 1, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Here's what I don't understand. In reality, people act in ways we don't like or grasp, and make decisions that cause us to shake our heads but we accept it because it's life.
> 
> But when characters in a movie do something we don't think makes sense, we can't accept it. It's suddenly a story problem.



im fine in that scenario in movies BUT

this isnt jsut some rando, its a vice admiral of the rebellion and second command to leia, and its not like a grey question where you can see two different options

like, if there was ANY reason(possible traitor on board is the only thing i can think of and thats still unrealistic since the enemy is trying to blow up the ships not capture) that would be reasonable for her to not  alert anyone and even force a mutiny to happen id understand

im fine if say

hypothetically there was a reason she couldnt tell anyone, and the movie went on as is and the casino stuff was pointless because plans dont always work out and stuff

but there wasnt

so it was a pointless arc caused by zero reasoning

maybe the book explains something but judging just from the movie that honestly ruined a huge part of it for me because its so unbelievably daft

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tiger (May 2, 2018)

Lord Genome said:


> im fine in that scenario in movies BUT
> 
> this isnt jsut some rando, its a vice admiral of the rebellion and second command to leia, and its not like a grey question where you can see two different options
> 
> ...



A superior officer doesn't need a valid reason not to explain their thoughts to a subordinate lol. That is one of the more realistic things about those scenes.

Human nature is something we only allow to exist in real life, not story. Truth being stranger than fiction, etc.


----------



## Dr. White (May 2, 2018)

THE QUEEN


----------



## Dr. White (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Dr. White (May 2, 2018)

I deadass thought the chick that sang all of these persona songs was black lmao. Full asian.


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> I deadass thought the chick that sang all of these persona songs was black lmao. Full asian.


Oh really? Thought she was black too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Magic (May 2, 2018)

That Jazzy music in a bar + a drink and a friend chatting.

Good feels. Like a classy bar.


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2018)

Oh it gets dark
Oh it gets lonely
on the other side away from you


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2018)

It's me.
It's me Kathy I've come hooooooooome.

So Coooold
Let me in your window.


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2018)

Auburn hair can be really beautiful~

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (May 2, 2018)

Hey guys, 2 things I'd like to bring to your consideration:

1. I'm in dire need of an immediate replacement for my HST game. If anyone could find the time, I would be very grateful.

2. For those interested, I've posted signups for the next chapter in my Warcraft series of games. ​


----------



## Dr. White (May 2, 2018)

THAT BASS


----------



## Shizune (May 2, 2018)

How is this girl gonna have the nerve to post right under me like she's not ignoring my PM in her inbox?
​


----------



## Shizune (May 2, 2018)

If you're not gonna answer the door bitch I will catch you in these streets!
​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (May 2, 2018)

Look, I'm sorry about reneging my promise to host Clash of the Hosts but my hands were tied. My IRL went to shit for awhile, and COTH ended up being a much bigger commitment than I anticipated for various reasons.

Also, you're not going anywhere. You're staying right here with me in this section.
​


----------



## Dr. White (May 2, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Look, I'm sorry about reneging my promise to host Clash of the Hosts but my hands were tied. My IRL went to shit for awhile, and COTH ended up being a much bigger commitment than I anticipated for various reasons.
> 
> Also, you're not going anywhere. You're staying right here with me in this section.
> ​


I'm not mad at you lol. You'll always be my sis.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 2, 2018)

@RemChu fucking comment on my vids!


----------



## Shizune (May 2, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> I'm not mad at you lol. You'll always be my sis.



Then sub into HST 4, we're still in day 1 and there's not much to catch up on.
​


----------



## Dr. White (May 2, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Then sub into HST 4, we're still in day 1 and there's not much to catch up on.
> ​


Chirruu. I' breaking from nf mafia minus games i signed up for. But i signed up for your next game cause it sounds to crack like chun li


----------



## Shizune (May 2, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Chirruu. I' breaking from nf mafia minus games i signed up for. But i signed up for your next game cause it sounds to crack like chun li



Omg. 

You like Chun Li?


----------



## Dr. White (May 2, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Omg.
> 
> You like Chun Li?


It was tight


----------



## Shizune (May 2, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> It was tight




The full video comes out Friday.

I done tried to tell you all this was gonna be Nicki's best album!


----------



## Dr. White (May 2, 2018)

Shizune said:


> The full video comes out Friday.
> 
> I done tried to tell you all this was gonna be Nicki's best album!


I didn't like that random chick twerkin but the song was cool


----------



## Shizune (May 2, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> I didn't like that random chick twerkin but the song was cool



Well someone had to twerk, and it wasn't gonna be Nicki's silicone ass

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Catamount (May 2, 2018)

Bought my mom a sweater and puzzle with Star Wars

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 2, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Hey guys, 2 things I'd like to bring to your consideration:
> 
> 1. I'm in dire need of an immediate replacement for my HST game. If anyone could find the time, I would be very grateful.
> 
> 2. For those interested, I've posted signups for the next chapter in my Warcraft series of games. ​



Of fuck you for not doing this before the shonen trinity game. I love WoW mafia games.


----------



## Catamount (May 2, 2018)

People wth with ratings in the games where you are dead.


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2018)

My uber drivers name is Maad. Hahahaha ha beautiful fucking morning


----------



## Catamount (May 2, 2018)

@MAD ikr
she was here recently if not for the backpack of 4 more relatives I wanted so much to take her to the gaming lounge with that interactive star war game, you know, with the movement sensors? So fun, I even found where to buy toy lazer swords for that. For her Star Wars is like WoW to me lol (we shate LoTR equally tho), so easy to find a present.


----------



## Tiger (May 2, 2018)

Superman said:


> Of fuck you for not doing this before the shonen trinity game. I love WoW mafia games.



While I have no doubt Warcraft 3 will be a great game-- it's not WoW. Semantics, I guess?

*back to making roles*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 2, 2018)

Persona 5 ost sounds so good  I should get the game


----------



## Catamount (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 2, 2018)

Tiger said:


> While I have no doubt Warcraft 3 will be a great game-- it's not WoW. Semantics, I guess?
> 
> *back to making roles*





 Don't be that asshole.


----------



## SupremeKage (May 2, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Viva la fur kingdom


----------



## Stelios (May 2, 2018)

@Catamount because it’s fun. But it’s also only within the game frame so I m not really. But don’t tell anyone


----------



## Catamount (May 2, 2018)

@Stelios


----------



## Tiger (May 2, 2018)

Superman said:


> Don't be that asshole.



Don't be so wrong and I won't have to correct you.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 2, 2018)

Law be like "Eh I hear Vasto's spite list has good weather this year. Imma check it out"


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> THAT BASS



Use to listen to a lot of this stuff already.This song is in P4 too man.  ;o

busy atm.


----------



## Catamount (May 2, 2018)

but in "wow" there are less letters than in "warcraft 3"
why bother

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 2, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Don't be so wrong and I won't have to correct you.





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Law be like "Eh I hear Vasto's spite list has good weather this year. Imma check it out"





......I just noticed this bastard has some how gotten me to stop calling people ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)....and he won't join games anymore because he is all retired so now I will have to take my rage out on everyone else. Including waffles, pou, and ava.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 2, 2018)

Superman said:


> ......I just noticed this bastard has some how gotten me to stop calling people ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)....and he won't join games anymore because he is all retired so now I will have to take my rage out on everyone else. Including waffles, pou, and ava.



Ava is banned you dumb fucking piece of shit fuck you


----------



## Catamount (May 2, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Ava is banned you dumb fucking piece of shit fuck you


AND IT IS OBVIOUSLY THE FIRST AND THE LAST TIME

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 2, 2018)

Catamount said:


> AND IT IS OBVIOUSLY THE FIRST AND THE LAST TIME



[HASHTAG]#freeAva[/HASHTAG] 

[HASHTAG]#Wave[/HASHTAG] was too good for this forum

[HASHTAG]#White[/HASHTAG] Wolf is a tyrant


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2018)

she flawless
Goddess.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 2, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Ava is banned you dumb fucking piece of shit fuck you



But then that means....


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 2, 2018)

Superman said:


> But then that means....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (May 2, 2018)

Catamount said:


> but in "wow" there are less letters than in "warcraft 3"
> why bother



Which is why anyone whose played it calls it WC3.

And calling something by the wrong name just because it's shorter is pretty dumb, Dogamat.



Superman said:


> ......I just noticed this bastard has some how gotten me to stop calling people ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)....and he won't join games anymore because he is all retired so now I will have to take my rage out on everyone else. Including waffles, pou, and ava.


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2018)

WHY WAS AVA BANNED!?


WHO DO DIS?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 2, 2018)

RemChu said:


> WHY WAS AVA BANNED!?
> 
> 
> WHO DO DIS?



@Wave


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 2, 2018)

@White Wolf banned him because he sent nudes to Wave, and Wave said, 'You're gross.' So WW was like, 'this has to be a male dupe. no one thinks i'm ugly.' and lo and behold, it was ava's account.

so yes, white wolf's narcissism got ava banned

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2018)

LOL 

@Avalon  you are fucking legend.

@White Wolf Shame

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2018)

I want to go home.


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2018)

So cooold, let me in through ya window.

Oooh 
Let me have it

let me have your soul~


----------



## Catamount (May 2, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Which is why anyone whose played it calls it WC3.
> 
> And calling something by the wrong name just because it's shorter is pretty dumb, Dogamat.


If Imma be wow I would not care like I don't care being me and play what I play


----------



## Marvel (May 2, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @White Wolf banned him because he sent nudes to Wave, and Wave said, 'You're gross.' So WW was like, 'this has to be a male dupe. no one thinks i'm ugly.' and lo and behold, it was ava's account.
> 
> so yes, white wolf's narcissism got ava banned


Are you serious?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 2, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Are you serious?



Yes, WW loves ladies.


----------



## SupremeKage (May 2, 2018)

Perhaps I should make a dupe, all the fun seems to come from it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 2, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @White Wolf banned him because he sent nudes to Wave, and Wave said, 'You're gross.' So WW was like, 'this has to be a male dupe. no one thinks i'm ugly.' and lo and behold, it was ava's account.
> 
> so yes, white wolf's narcissism got ava banned



HAHAHA HAHAHA.:lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 2, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Perhaps I should make a dupe, all the fun seems to come from it



I anxiously await the day when the Sock Puppets conquer this forum

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 2, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I anxiously await the day when the Sock Puppets conquer this forum


It's time for the furry kingdom revolution


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 2, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> It's time for the furry kingdom revolution




you know the rest of the forum will think they are some new moderators


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 2, 2018)

There is already a better use for old sock puppets then fail trolling.


----------



## [SP] Bear (May 2, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> It's time for the furry kingdom revolution


Bitch I've been executing that shit since day 1

VIVA LA FUR KINGDOM

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (May 2, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Perhaps I should make a dupe, all the fun seems to come from it


First get modded, then make a dupe. This is how it works.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 2, 2018)

Catamount said:


> First get modded, then make a dupe. This is how it works.


Modship is overrated, I'm here to break the system

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (May 2, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Modship is overrated, I'm here to break the system


Ok, teenage angst.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 2, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> There is already a better use for old sock puppets then fail trolling.



More games? yeah, I'm sure that's what they'll be used for



[SP] Bear said:


> Bitch I've been executing that shit since day 1
> 
> VIVA LA FUR KINGDOM



FURRY KINGDOM!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 2, 2018)

OMG THIS SPIDER


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2018)

Getting some negative vibes from someone. Rip.


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2018)

Has town ever won a Death Note game? Think the series is cursed for nf mafia,. Always one sided too.


----------



## [SP] Bear (May 2, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Has town ever won a Death Note game? Think the series is cursed for nf mafia,. Always one sided too.


Furry kingdom will prosper and beat Kira bitch

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2018)

[SP] Bear said:


> Furry kingdom will prosper and beat Kira bitch


*hugs* Teddy bear.


----------



## [SP] Bear (May 2, 2018)

RemChu said:


> *hugs* Teddy bear.


I'm a ferocious beast, you will not degrade to some simpleton dwarf bitch


----------



## [SP] Bear (May 2, 2018)

CHOKE ON MY FURRY DICK!


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2018)

I had a big fluffy teddy bear like you when I was a kid. Good times. Same color too.


----------



## [SP] Bear (May 2, 2018)

Supremekage is the best mafia player


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> TELL ME WHO FROG IS


Marco?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 2, 2018)

[SP] Bear said:


> Supremekage is the best mafia player


Why thank you bear


----------



## [SP] Bear (May 2, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Why thank you bear


Np non-fur bitch


----------



## SupremeKage (May 3, 2018)

[SP] Bear said:


> Np non-fur bitch


Oi watch your language, I appreciate your flattery but don't be using profanity

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## [SP] Bear (May 3, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Oi watch your language, I appreciate your flattery but don't be using profanity


I listen to no orders especially from a naked primate such as yourself. Choke on my furry dick and die.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 3, 2018)

[SP] Bear said:


> I listen to no orders especially from a naked primate such as yourself. Choke on my furry dick and die.


Who the fuck do you think you are stupid ass bear? Kys you uncultured beast. And screw your trash furry kingdom

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (May 3, 2018)




----------



## [SP] Bear (May 3, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Who the fuck do you think you are stupid ass bear? Kys you uncultured beast. And screw your trash furry kingdom


The bear who savagely raped your family with my furry dick that's who! And your words have no harm on me, they're just a mere naked primates rambling

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 3, 2018)

[SP] Bear said:


> The bear who savagely raped your family with my furry dick that's who! And your words have no harm on me, they're just a mere naked primates rambling


I'm triggered.....


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 3, 2018)

Damn, I wonder who Bear is. dude is enjoying his sock puppet


----------



## [SP] Bear (May 3, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> I'm triggered.....


Exactly what your family said when I pounded them with my furry dick bitch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 3, 2018)

Bear failed to conquer the SP game so he is switching gears to the convo thread. Little did he know that a furry already frequented this chat :

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SupremeKage (May 3, 2018)

[SP] Bear said:


> Exactly what your family said when I pounded them with my furry dick bitch


Hiding behind a SP just so you can spout this nonsense. Why don't you come out face me like a man bastard. Pitiful honestly. Whoever you are you must be weak ass bitch. Too pussy to actually confront me


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 3, 2018)

Cubey


----------



## [SP] Bear (May 3, 2018)

Worst player in NF mafia history @SupremeKage

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## [SP] Bear (May 3, 2018)

Rating my posts ningen?!?! You insolent ape!! How dare you?? That's an insult at the highest degree. To compare me to a mere filth the thing that I so despise. The king of furry kindom shall not have it, the lands of furry kingdom shall not have it. Beware filthy mongrel, I'll have your head in this life and all your lives in mafia history! This act shall not go unnoticed. You will choke on my furry dick! You will face my wrath! And you will die!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## [SP] Bear (May 3, 2018)

I will ruin your life @SupremeKage no benevolence from me!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 3, 2018)

[SP] Bear said:


> I will ruin your life @SupremeKage no benevolence from me!!


.... ningen


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 3, 2018)

Bear, you should join Reznor's group of coders. Then leak everything from HR


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 3, 2018)

Going to have to round up my wolf pack and drive this insolent bear out of the forest.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 3, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Going to have to round up my wolf pack and drive this insolent bear out of the forest.



Are you friends with Kiba's Slut Boy

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## [SP] Bear (May 3, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> .... ningen



RROOOOAAAAHHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHHH!!!!!!!! 


*Narrator: It was at this moment, the words Supremekage made, the words that bear once considered nonsense had made bear create an unknown sound to him. For the first time in his life, bear roared. A feat accomplished by a mere human....*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SupremeKage (May 3, 2018)

[SP] Bear said:


> RROOOOAAAAHHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHHH!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *Narrator: It was at this moment, the words Supremekage made, the words that bear once considered nonsense had made bear create an unknown sound to him. For the first time in his life, bear roared. A feat accomplished by a mere human....*


 Well damn I didn't think I'd make you this frustrated lmao 

Ningen


----------



## White Wolf (May 3, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @White Wolf banned him because he sent nudes to Wave, and Wave said, 'You're gross.' So WW was like, 'this has to be a male dupe. no one thinks i'm ugly.' and lo and behold, it was ava's account.
> 
> so yes, white wolf's narcissism got ava banned

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 3, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Are you friends with Kiba's Slut Boy


I'm not sure who that is. There was a guy who was obsessed with Kiba last time I was in the Kiba FC but that was a while ago, maybe he got a name change.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 3, 2018)

You have to admit talking to yourself gets weird after a while...


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 3, 2018)

Okay I just looked and yeah that's him. We have spoken in the FC but his fandom is too restrictive, only caring about canon Kiba and not caring to read my fanfiction recommendations.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 3, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Okay I just looked and yeah that's him. We have spoken in the FC but his fandom is too restrictive, only caring about canon Kiba and not caring to read my fanfiction recommendations.



he's also a gay black man who wants to suck trump's dick and says black are inferior to whites 

best avoid him

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## [SP] Bear (May 3, 2018)

@SupremeKage sorry for my rude behaviour, you're sincerely the best NF mafia player


----------



## SupremeKage (May 3, 2018)

[SP] Bear said:


> @SupremeKage sorry for my rude behaviour, you're sincerely the best NF mafia player


Aw apology accepted  sorry for also being rude


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 3, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> he's also a gay black man who wants to suck trump's dick and says black are inferior to whites
> 
> best avoid him


I did not need this information in my life.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## [SP] Bear (May 3, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Aw apology accepted  sorry for also being rude


It's alright, it's understandable since you're a non-fur bitch and your species hasn't transcended to my level yet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 3, 2018)

[SP] Bear said:


> It's alright, it's understandable since you're a non-fur bitch and your species hasn't transcended to my level yet


 We're done here


----------



## Magic (May 3, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> he's also a gay black man who wants to suck trump's dick and says black are inferior to whites
> 
> best avoid him


So he likes  white peckers?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 3, 2018)

Who do you guys think this bear guy is?


----------



## Magic (May 3, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Who do you guys think this bear guy is?


 Probably Tupac.


----------



## Didi (May 3, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> TELL ME WHO FROG IS




>dumbass but extremely convinced of himself and his reads
>spammy
>OMGUS on everyone who doesn't agree with him
>absolutely no respect for the game and gets himself modkilled out of frustration

C'mon, it's extremely obvious who it is

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Baba (May 3, 2018)

Am I the only one who didn't get much hyped watching the Incredibles 2 trailer? 

Hopefully, the movie fulfils people's expectation from it.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 3, 2018)

Baba said:


> Am I the only one who didn't get much hyped watching the Incredibles 2 trailer?
> 
> Hopefully, the movie fulfils people's expectation from it.


I don’t get hyped for Pixar movies in general.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (May 3, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I don’t get hyped for Pixar movies in general.


But did you enjoy Incredibles?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 3, 2018)

Baba said:


> But did you enjoy Incredibles?


Moderately.


----------



## Stelios (May 3, 2018)

How to spot a cynic example one:


*Spoiler*: __ 









fyi:
in case you are stupid
don't go to that link
it's spam

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (May 3, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> he's also a gay *black man *who wants to suck trump's dick and *says black are inferior to whites *

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marvel (May 3, 2018)

Stelios said:


> How to spot a cynic example one:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## SupremeKage (May 3, 2018)

first and last time hosting

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Catamount (May 3, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> first and last time hosting


You just say so now.
Then you get the idea and it will literally hurt to not let it live.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nfcnorth (May 3, 2018)

Oh interent why you have to act up on me again

Hopefully when I get fiber soon that will make my troubles dissaper


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 3, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> first and last time hosting


You haven't even gotten to role madness young one. This was my first mafia game hosted :



People complained to me left and right in it. I still went on to host Favorites III only a few months later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (May 3, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> Oh interent why you have to act up on me again
> 
> Hopefully when I get fiber soon that will make my troubles dissaper


don't leave me alone in that game


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 3, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> Oh interent why you have to act up on me again
> 
> Hopefully when I get fiber soon that will make my troubles dissaper


Fiber isn't even an option for me in the Florida Keys


----------



## Lord Genome (May 3, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> You haven't even gotten to role madness young one. This was my first mafia game hosted :
> 
> 
> 
> People complained to me left and right in it. I still went on to host Favorites III only a few months later.





That game tilted the shit outta me


----------



## nfcnorth (May 3, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Fiber isn't even an option for me in the Florida Keys


It only very recently became on option in our area. And the road I live on even longer because apperntly it us more work for our road for whatever reason.

Kind of suprised that the keys don't have it.


----------



## nfcnorth (May 3, 2018)

Catamount said:


> don't leave me alone in that game


I can mobile post at least


----------



## Catamount (May 3, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> I can mobile post at least


Please do


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 3, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> It only very recently became on option in our area. And the road I live on even longer because apperntly it us more work for our road for whatever reason.
> 
> Kind of suprised that the keys don't have it.


Even Miami doesn't fully have it, so we aren't getting it for a long time if ever.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 3, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Even Miami doesn't fully have it, so we aren't getting it for a long time if ever.



Yeah I just got it a few months ago.


----------



## Catamount (May 3, 2018)

I though you all live in the first worls countries

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Genome (May 3, 2018)

Implying living In the USA means good internet


----------



## Catamount (May 3, 2018)

i am sorry I live in the woods


----------



## Catamount (May 3, 2018)

No, in the mountains.


----------



## Stelios (May 3, 2018)

I live under sea level


----------



## Stelios (May 3, 2018)

I laughed

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Catamount (May 3, 2018)

i found the perfect dungeon formula
go online drunk

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Melodie (May 3, 2018)

Lord Genome said:


> Implying living In the USA means good internet


Kinda, yes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 3, 2018)

RemChu said:


> So he likes  white peckers?



Kind of implied with KIBA'S SLUT BOY 



Catamount said:


>



Taking a break from the café is doing me wonders 



Didi said:


> >dumbass but extremely convinced of himself and his reads
> >spammy
> >OMGUS on everyone who doesn't agree with him
> >absolutely no respect for the game and gets himself modkilled out of frustration
> ...



@Melodie

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Magic (May 3, 2018)

Didi said:


> >dumbass but extremely convinced of himself and his reads
> >spammy
> >OMGUS on everyone who doesn't agree with him
> >absolutely no respect for the game and gets himself modkilled out of frustration
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (May 3, 2018)

My first game ended with a random bomb killing everyone except 1. Look where i am today, NFs most lovable host

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Catamount (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Didi (May 3, 2018)

>still playing earthbound
>eat a "Magic Cake"
>suddenly trip balls so hard that I'm playing as a new character

lmao this game is fucking amazing

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 3, 2018)

I'm playing Mother 3 (EB sequel)


*Spoiler*: __ 




"I have a good news and a bad news for you. The good news is that I found a dragon fang that can make an amazing weapon.

The bad news is that I found it craved in your wife's heart"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marvel (May 3, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> first and last time hosting


Why what happened?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 3, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Why what happened?



@SupremeKage suckered and had his feelings hurt with how much he sucked.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 3, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Why what happened?


Hosting is a lot of work

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## [SP] Bear (May 3, 2018)

Superman said:


> @SupremeKage suckered and had his feelings hurt with how much he sucked.


Yeah seen the game, the non-fur bitch is trash af

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## [SP] Bear (May 3, 2018)

*Narrator: Supremekage rates bears post Ningen 

*
ROOOAHHAHAHHHHAAAAAAOOOOOOOAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! 

Stop rating me to human standards!!!!

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Catamount (May 3, 2018)

This is so old already.


----------



## Dr. White (May 3, 2018)

@MAD control your zoo please.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 3, 2018)

Catamount said:


> This is so old already.



Give it 10 minutes it will be funny again.


----------



## Catamount (May 3, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> @MAD control your zoo please.


His Zombie zoo tho. Which is even more wth.


----------



## Catamount (May 3, 2018)

Superman said:


> Give it 10 minutes it will be funny again.


> assuming it actually was funny

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## [SP] Bear (May 3, 2018)

Catamount said:


> This is so old already.


What's old is you choking on my furry dick 


Dr. White said:


> @MAD control your zoo please.


No fuck you and choke on my furry dick 


Furry kingdom unite!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 3, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> @MAD control your zoo please.



yeah it was funny at first even in defiance of my advisement not to but the dissing has gone on too long

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SupremeKage (May 3, 2018)

Yeah get him/her the hell out of here! Tired of its cocky ass


----------



## SupremeKage (May 3, 2018)

Bitch! Bear channelled his energy into me, his legacy lives on through me 

Furry kingdom unite!!!


----------



## SupremeKage (May 3, 2018)

Choke on my furry dick bastards!! 


I like this persona tbh


----------



## Marvel (May 3, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Hosting is a lot of work


I can Imagine..and I was really considering making a large mafia game with like 20+ players...but man reading through dozens KCM pages and keeping track of votes and DMs from dozens of people seems insane.

I’d need like @novaselinenever and @Benedict Cumberzatch as co host lol

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Marvel (May 3, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Choke on my furry dick bastards!!
> 
> 
> I like this persona tbh


So you’re Bear?


----------



## SupremeKage (May 3, 2018)

Gifted said:


> So you’re Bear?


And you're frog?


----------



## Marvel (May 3, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> And you're frog?


No.


----------



## Marvel (May 3, 2018)

Frog is Avalon

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 3, 2018)

This what happens when you choke on my furry dick bitches. Frog found out the hard way


----------



## Marvel (May 3, 2018)

I would’ve never thought YOU out of all people’s would be Bear.

Bear was spewing the craziest and dumbest shit and being an asshole in the process.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 3, 2018)

It was pretty obvious that I was bear lmao


----------



## Catamount (May 3, 2018)

Dude, stop testing host's patience and desire to run sock puppet games.


----------



## SupremeKage (May 3, 2018)

I think it's okay to reveal yourself once you're dead, just don't reveal the other players who are dead and haven't or don't want to reveal themselves.


----------



## Catamount (May 3, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Bear was spewing the craziest and dumbest shit and being an asshole in the process.


What is really funny is that he literally got himself lynched with that also in the beginning of the game, while at the same time he calls town players garbage in his own game thread.
I wonder if he means that he has just shown superclass town performance himself.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 3, 2018)

Catamount said:


> What is really funny is that he literally got himself lynched with that also in the beginning of the game, while at the same time he calls town players garbage in his own game thread.
> I wonder if he means that he has just shown superclass town performance himself.


That was top tier town performance  don't need to be clarified


----------



## SupremeKage (May 3, 2018)

You see an individual can be trash, but if it's a whole collective unit then there's a problem.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shiny (May 3, 2018)

Stop fighting, we all are trash

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Marvel (May 3, 2018)

@novaselinenever is an amazing co-host but I feel he’s unappreciated...I’ve been replying him and liking his post as best I could but it seems like I’m the only one doing so.

Iirc @White Wolf said he was gonna rep him a bunch thankfully.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 3, 2018)

Gifted said:


> @novaselinenever is an amazing co-host but I feel he’s unappreciated...I’ve been replying him and liking his post as best I could but it seems like I’m the only one doing so.
> 
> Iirc @White Wolf said he was gonna rep him a bunch thankfully.



I negged that bitch. One of the worst members on this forum, quite frankly. Vagina Dentata, BEGONE.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 3, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Frog is Avalon


----------



## SupremeKage (May 3, 2018)

Bear was an almighty renowned player deserving nothing but admiration. Truly the pinnacle of all NF mafia players  

[HASHTAG]#FurryKingdom[/HASHTAG]


----------



## SupremeKage (May 3, 2018)

As aggressive bear was he looks adorable. I'll make his dream a reality 

[HASHTAG]#furrykingdom[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Marvel (May 3, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I negged that bitch. One of the worst members on this forum, quite frankly. Vagina Dentata, BEGONE.


I hope you’re joking.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 3, 2018)

SOON WE WILL HAVE .HACK





crazy time to be alive seeing things from your childhood science fiction/fantasy shows become reality


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 3, 2018)

Ok so Mother 3 has a game mechanic where your character can make endless combos as long as you keep pressing A to the beat of the game music.

This is so brilliant I wonder why it hasn't been implemented in other games.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 3, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ok so Mother 3 has a game mechanic where your character can make endless combos as long as you keep pressing A to the beat of the game music.
> 
> This is so brilliant I wonder why it hasn't been implemented in other games.



 Most gamers have no rhythm?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 4, 2018)

WAD already had to warn others. Come now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marvel (May 4, 2018)

Inb4 their punishment is getting modkilled and their real identity revealed


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Catamount (May 4, 2018)

.


Gifted said:


> Inb4 their punishment is getting modkilled and their real identity revealed


More likely that no anonymous games are hosted anymore


----------



## SupremeKage (May 4, 2018)

Catamount said:


> .
> 
> More likely that no anonymous games are hosted anymore


Don't worry I'll host one lmaoooo


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2018)

Catamount said:


> .
> 
> More likely that no anonymous games are hosted anymore



good riddance

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2018)

*Woo, Let me have it
Let me grab your soul away*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 4, 2018)

not regulating mafia here was a mistake.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2018)

She wanted to test her husband
She knew exactly what to do
A pseudonym to fool him 
She couldn't have made a worse move


----------



## Dr. White (May 4, 2018)

RemChu said:


> She wanted to test her husband
> She knew exactly what to do
> A pseudonym to fool him
> She couldn't have made a worse move


yuck, "couldn't" messes up the whole count.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 4, 2018)

MAD said:


> not regulating mafia here was a mistake.



wtf with these people asking for modkills

my god


----------



## Catamount (May 4, 2018)

Reminded me why I like small number of players vanilla games more.


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2018)

Wow another mod kill?


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2018)



Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2018)

Stay *woke*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shizune (May 4, 2018)

Bro I'm feeling like spazzing right now. DON'T SIGN UP FOR GAMES YOU DON'T INTEND TO PLAY. DON'T SIGN UP FOR GAMES IF YOU'RE GONNA LEAVE WHEN YOU'RE INEVITABLY SCRUTINIZED AT SOME POINT. Hosting a game takes on average 1-2 hours EVERY DAY. I have to PM 20-30 people to find ONE replacement.

We're this close to bringing the blacklist back.

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2018)

Bet her pussy tastes like heaven.


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Didi (May 4, 2018)

Shizune said:


> We're this close to bringing the blacklist back.



This never left as far as I'm concerned
well I don't have an actual list
but I sure have mental notes of people who are not allowed in my games (but I almost never host)



I should do invite only games again
now there's a way to be supremely elitist


----------



## Dr. White (May 4, 2018)

Didi said:


> This never left as far as I'm concerned
> well I don't have an actual list
> but I sure have mental notes of people who are not allowed in my games (but I almost never host)
> 
> ...


When is the last game you hosted

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (May 4, 2018)

Didi said:


> I should do invite only games again


You can't host games.
You are banned.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (May 4, 2018)

All I'm gonna say is that sock puppet game was the straw on the camel's back and I got something for the people who got themselves modkilled in there as soon as that game's over. Some of y'all are really spitting in the host's faces and it ends now. 

Y'know, I'm talking out of anger right now and that's me at my worst. But I do want to make the point that people ragequitting or AFKing games has gotten worse and I'm gonna nip that in the bud.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dr. White (May 4, 2018)

Shizune said:


> All I'm gonna say is that sock puppet game was the straw on the camel's back and I got something for the people who got themselves modkilled in there as soon as that game's over. Some of y'all are really spitting in the host's faces and it ends now.
> 
> Y'know, I'm talking out of anger right now and that's me at my worst. But I do want to make the point that people ragequitting or AFKing games has gotten worse and I'm gonna nip that in the bud.


Sorry pal.
Here is something to cheer you up


----------



## Dr. White (May 4, 2018)

Also @Seiko dip this sub cause you ain't shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (May 4, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> When is the last game you hosted



I hosted the wad jester setup last year


----------



## Shizune (May 4, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Sorry pal.
> Here is something to cheer you up



This did cheer me up, I totally forgot about this BOP

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shizune (May 4, 2018)

_Hold up!
HOLD UP!
Hooold up! Hold up!

_

_No matter what you saaay or what you dooo!

_​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 4, 2018)

Shizune said:


> This did cheer me up, I totally forgot about this BOP


Sis I just seen this live version of redbone  <3


----------



## Shizune (May 4, 2018)

Dr. White I NEED your opinion on this BAWP.​


----------



## Shizune (May 4, 2018)

_Hey say I'm protein THICK!
You look like a dope fiend, SIS!
He make SURE he put CARDI down on his GRO-CERY LIST!

_​


----------



## Dr. White (May 4, 2018)

I've been following this dude since derrick comedy, it's crazy.


----------



## Dr. White (May 4, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Dr. White I NEED your opinion on this BAWP.​


hol' up I got you


----------



## Shizune (May 4, 2018)

_I do the MAY-BACH on MON-DAY!

_​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (May 4, 2018)

Hey when is Faves starting?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (May 4, 2018)

Sin


----------



## Shizune (May 4, 2018)

_I say BABE, it's a snack!
He said, it's an ENT-REE!

_​


----------



## Shizune (May 4, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Hey when is Faves starting?



Sin how did you manage to return on the night I'm chimping out? Were you summoned by the prospect of drama


----------



## SinRaven (May 4, 2018)

Cat

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 4, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Dr. White I NEED your opinion on this BAWP.​


Hmmm. As always, Cardi can def ride the beat. However her lyrics just seem basic to me. I mean for most people it will probably bump in the whip, but not mine. She got some catchin up to do with Nicki Imo.


----------



## Shizune (May 4, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Hmmm. As always, Cardi can def ride the beat. However her lyrics just seem basic to me. I mean for most people it will probably bump in the whip, but not mine. She got some catchin up to do with Nicki Imo.



You never did have a proper appreciation for bops


----------



## SinRaven (May 4, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Sin how did you manage to return on the night I'm chimping out? Were you summoned by the prospect of drama


Nitty


----------



## Catamount (May 4, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Cat


----------



## SinRaven (May 4, 2018)

I only need to know when Faves is gonna start to know if I even can play it then I'm going back to my slumber


----------



## Dr. White (May 4, 2018)

Shizune said:


> You never did have a proper appreciation for bops


Cardi needs to step up her lyrical game


----------



## Dr. White (May 4, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I only need to know when Faves is gonna start to know if I even can play it then I'm going back to my slumber


----------



## Shizune (May 4, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I only need to know when Faves is gonna start to know if I even can play it then I'm going back to my slumber



I know you don't think you're about to dip again
​


----------



## Shizune (May 4, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Cardi needs to step up her lyrical game




What do you think about this one? It's her album opener, more of a serious song


----------



## Catamount (May 4, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I only need to know when Faves is gonna start to know if I even can play it then I'm going back to my slumber


----------



## Catamount (May 4, 2018)

this moment when Sin comes back and the thread is immediately spammed with gifs
it's contagious

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (May 4, 2018)

_Who gonna run up on WHO?
And do what?!
I think y'all got your story screwed up!

_​


----------



## SinRaven (May 4, 2018)

Catamount said:


> this moment when Sin comes back and the thread is immediately spammed with gifs
> it's contagious


My legacy

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (May 4, 2018)

Alright my break is over 

See you guys next year


----------



## Catamount (May 4, 2018)

it's not fair


----------



## Didi (May 4, 2018)

Stay with us Sin
Save us from the 2018ers

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shizune (May 4, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Alright my break is over
> 
> See you guys next year



Sin if you don't get your hoe ass in here


----------



## Dr. White (May 4, 2018)

Didi said:


> Stay with us Sin
> Save us from the 2018ers


Remember when ya'll bitched about my generation?


----------



## Dr. White (May 4, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Alright my break is over
> 
> See you guys next year


Play a game and I'll send you semi nudes


----------



## Shizune (May 4, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> This is Nicki right?



You didn't hear it from me!


----------



## Shizune (May 4, 2018)

But it's ok, Nicki brought it on herself because she dragged Cardi up and DOWN that Motorsport verse.


----------



## Didi (May 4, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Remember when ya'll bitched about my generation?




No


----------



## poutanko (May 4, 2018)

@SinRaven


----------



## Stelios (May 4, 2018)

Shizune said:


>

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (May 4, 2018)

death by snu snu


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2018)

thicc chocolate milkshake


----------



## Dr. White (May 4, 2018)

@Didi are you christian? I ask cause you said you don't like Sabbath?


----------



## Didi (May 4, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> @Didi are you christian? I ask cause you said you don't like Sabbath?




I am not
It's just not my style, not into metal


----------



## Catamount (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (May 4, 2018)

Maybe where @Dr. White is coming from 
the reverend every Sunday tells them that metal is the music of Satan


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 4, 2018)

Superman said:


> Most gamers have no rhythm?



Every music has a rhythm.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 4, 2018)

Hey @SinRaven don't leave before reading this thread.



It's gold


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 4, 2018)

After seeing who was in @WolfPrinceKouga 1st game I now know who @Rotaretilbo reminds of. An Absolute Justice who has already given up.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Every music has a rhythm.



Even so, do most gamers have said rhythm?


----------



## Stelios (May 4, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Remember when ya'll bitched about my generation?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 4, 2018)

@SinRaven welcome back space-chan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 4, 2018)

come back @SinRaven 

what if frog and rabbit end up being didi and dr. white

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Kaitou (May 4, 2018)

It's been a while.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 4, 2018)

Kaitou said:


> It's been a while.



damn aint seen u in a few years

wut up cuz u know who dis is?


----------



## Aries (May 4, 2018)

Im always waken up by my neighbors having sex. I can literally feel the bed shaking from my room


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 4, 2018)

ava gets unbanned
nobel prize in literature postponed a year
volcano in hawaii erupts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (May 4, 2018)

hm
really?


----------



## Shizune (May 4, 2018)

@Dr. White @Tiger 


MY FUCKING WIG


----------



## Shizune (May 4, 2018)

THERE'S 2

THERE'S 2 VIDEOS 

I AM IN SHAMBLES


----------



## Shizune (May 4, 2018)

Let them know HST 4 has been canceled because I'm dead.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 4, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Let them know HST 4 has been canceled because I'm dead.



......what.


----------



## Shizune (May 4, 2018)

Superman said:


> ......what.



I'm sorry but Nicki just came and spit on me and punched my wig clean off my head and I'm in no condition to host anything.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 4, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I'm sorry but Nicki just came and spit on me and punched my wig clean off my head and I'm in no condition to host anything.



Pull on Aries. Start killing people based on RNG. 

GOD NICKI HAS COME FOR YOUR WIG, AND YOU IS DEAD.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (May 4, 2018)

Console Wars 4: InfIndie War

Town represented by the best most well known indie games

1: Shovel Knight
2: Shantae
3: Gaucamelee
4: Undertale
5: Owlboy
6: Super meat boy
7: Spelunky
8: Steamworld Dig
9: Castle Crashers
10: Yooka Laylee
11: Mighty number 9
12: The Binding of Isaac
13: Cave Story
14: Hyper Drifter Light
15: Transistor
16: Life is Strange
17: Cuphead
18: Ori and the Blind Forest


----------



## Shizune (May 4, 2018)

_Big Barbie tings, that's Barbie tings
Uh, Barbie dreamhouse, Barbie rings
That's Barbie beach house, Barbie Benz
Barbie white picket, Barbie fence
All tea, all shade, bitch, all offense
If you ever try to confiscate Barbie's ken
I'ma put you in the box where my dollies been
Chop it up and the next stop garbage bin
_
THIS IS SO HARD​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (May 4, 2018)

If NF Mafia Section was like other mafia places with super seriousness...ness...


*Serious Bsness

]]



  [*

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (May 4, 2018)

* [
 [/SPOILER]
*

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Catamount (May 4, 2018)

It's like a dead men parade

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 4, 2018)

Hey guys turns out I'm dead

IW spoilers:

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (May 4, 2018)

@White Wolf sticky this shit for justice


----------



## Shizune (May 4, 2018)

^ what Nicki did to me today​


----------



## Catamount (May 4, 2018)

I obviously count 24 hours in some different way.


----------



## Aries (May 4, 2018)

The MafiAvengers
The MafiAvengers: Age of ULTRION
The MafiAvengers: The Non Hostile InfIndie War

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 4, 2018)

oh god


----------



## Catamount (May 4, 2018)

should have signed up to something else while had energy, the try is so wasted now


----------



## Aries (May 4, 2018)

The MAD Titan... Wad is thanos confirmed


----------



## nfcnorth (May 4, 2018)

Someone should have submitted non-hostile indies for favorites.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Baba (May 4, 2018)

I submitted Jesus


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 4, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> Someone should have submitted non-hostile indies for favorites.



@Tiger


----------



## Catamount (May 4, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> Someone should have submitted non-hostile indies for favorites.


have to be careful with this fragile meme


----------



## Baba (May 4, 2018)

Not gonna quote you, you troll

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (May 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Aries (May 4, 2018)

White Wolf as Thor
Iwandesu as Loki
Lew as Hela
Reznor as Odin

Dr. White as Dr. Strange
Didi as Ego the Planet

 Mafia Cinnematic Universe here we come

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2018)

Mods are gods, very creative...


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Hey guys turns out I'm dead
> 
> IW spoilers:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I lived.

My luck continues.


----------



## White Wolf (May 4, 2018)

Aries said:


> White Wolf as Thor


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2018)

Aries said:


> Console Wars 4: InfIndie War
> 
> Town represented by the* best most well known indie games*
> 
> ...



Nevah dat. 

I guess you put well known in for that.

Cavestory, Hyper light drifer, SPELUNKY , shovel kngiht,

give me a role from one of these

I will sign up. .

Fucking love the original spelunky.


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2018)

Also ahhh add this little guy?


----------



## Marvel (May 4, 2018)

Hmmmmm...Thanks for the idea @Aries Now I’ll probabky make a MCU themed Mafia game.


----------



## Marvel (May 4, 2018)

I can already think of unique abilities chracters would be getting


----------



## Didi (May 4, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Also ahhh add this little guy?




SHAH
EDORE

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (May 4, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Mods are gods, very creative...



It fits them, they also dont do much in the grand scheme of things. 


RemChu said:


> Nevah dat.
> 
> I guess you put well known in for that.
> 
> ...



Every console wars game will have a "Megaman" representing. Though shovel knight can be the representer


Here comes White Wolf vs the Incredible Vasto

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (May 4, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Also ahhh add this little guy?



He will be in for sure. Im looking at other indie games atm


----------



## Aries (May 4, 2018)

Captain America-Platinum a old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) from the past who represents hope coming back from a slumber trying to live in a whole new community.

Ironman-Aries 

The Incredible Hulk-Vasto


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 4, 2018)

All is well with Shantae in a game.


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2018)

Aries said:


> It fits them, they also dont do much in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> 
> Every console wars game will have a "Megaman" representing. Though shovel knight can be the representer
> ...



Azure Striker Gunvolt is cool. Has good renders too.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 4, 2018)

Aries said:


> Captain America-Platinum a old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) from the past who represents hope coming back from a slumber trying to live in a whole new community.
> 
> Ironman-Aries
> 
> The Incredible Hulk-Vasto



I blame @jayjay³² for me not getting anymore kill roles. Just because I tried to murder @RemChu and @Crugyr who were town a few times....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2018)

I got to the last boss areas in the first game, still have to finish.


----------



## Didi (May 4, 2018)

Aries said:


> White Wolf as Thor
> Iwandesu as Loki
> Lew as Hela
> Reznor as Odin
> ...



Ego the planet?
which mcu thing is this referencing


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2018)

oh wtf azure striker has an anime episode o.o!
Could you imagine a megaman zero anime back in the day. Would cream myself.


----------



## Marvel (May 4, 2018)

Didi said:


> Ego the planet?
> which mcu thing is this referencing


It’s an actual thing is Guardians of the Galaxy 2 it’s Star Lord Dad.

Ego is a Celestial IIrc and his main/real form is a planet.

He travels to earths and has children with women to try and birth a son who can control Celestial powers and rule the universe.

He kills every son who can’t harness the powers and kills Quill’s mom by forming a tumor in her head. Iirc


----------



## Marvel (May 4, 2018)

Aries said:


> Captain America-Platinum a old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) from the past who represents hope coming back from a slumber trying to live in a whole new community.
> 
> Ironman-Aries
> 
> The Incredible Hulk-Vasto


Me as Spider-Man?


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2018)

Superman said:


> I blame @jayjay³² for me not getting anymore kill roles. Just because I tried to murder @RemChu and @Crugyr who were town a few times....


Feels like an anime. I'm Lupin and you are the Cop guy trying to arrest me.

Fuck da police!


----------



## Crugyr (May 4, 2018)

Superman said:


> I blame @jayjay³² for me not getting anymore kill roles. Just because I tried to murder @RemChu and @Crugyr who were town a few times....


That’s because you dumb

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Aries (May 4, 2018)

Crugyr as Star lord
Gamora as Pou
Drax as Avito
Rocket Raccoon as Viole
Groot as Supremekage Bear


----------



## Lew (May 4, 2018)

Aries said:


> White Wolf as Thor
> Iwandesu as Loki
> Lew as Hela
> Reznor as Odin
> ...



I dig it


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 4, 2018)

@Avito @Baba

QUICK.

SHOULD I GET

mango lassi
namkeen lassi
or nimbu pani 

HELPP


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 4, 2018)

medu vada
samosa
aloo naan
malai kofta
dal makhani
kashmir korma
raita


----------



## Marvel (May 4, 2018)

Get Manga lassi it looks like a more flavorful drink and everyone loves mango.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (May 4, 2018)

I’m too lazy to search up on the rest of the drinks but if there’s a Vanilla drink..you better get it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 4, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Me as Spider-Man?



That means you would be under Cr''s @Aries wing which makes me dislike you. especially if you pick up his hosting style.



RemChu said:


> Feels like an anime. I'm Lupin and you are the Cop guy trying to arrest me.
> 
> Fuck da police!



Detective Zenigata you filthy fucking  muggle.





Crugyr said:


> That’s because you dumb



I can not wait to make you despair these words like Marco did before the end.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marvel (May 4, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch all good..hope you enjoy it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Marvel (May 4, 2018)

Superman said:


> which makes me dislike you


You already said you hated me a few days ago so disliking me is no different.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 4, 2018)

Gifted said:


> You already said you hated me a few days ago so disliking me is no different.



You know nothing, Gifted.


----------



## Marvel (May 4, 2018)

Superman said:


> You know nothing, Gifted.


Ok


----------



## Avito (May 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Avito @Baba
> 
> QUICK.
> 
> ...


Mango Lassi of course

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 4, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Ok



I do not blame you. It is obviously zatch''s fault.


----------



## Avito (May 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> medu vada
> samosa
> aloo naan
> malai kofta
> ...


Dal makhni malai kofta and raita

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 4, 2018)

Avito said:


> Dal makhni malai kofta and raita



I loved the malai kofta but no one else at my table did haha 

but good choice 



Avito said:


> Mango Lassi of course



that is so standard so boring 

but i did it anyway 

I wish I had something with more cardamom

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 4, 2018)

Superman said:


> I do not blame you. It is obviously zatch''s fault.





I am respectable member of this pool salon


----------



## Avito (May 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> that is so standard so boring
> 
> but i did it anyway


How can you call something that has mango standard


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 4, 2018)

Avito said:


> How can you call something that has mango standard



????? where is this coming from? In India mangoes are very common, so I got you there. And in America, mangos are common. SO... SO...


<.<  ..... >.>


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 4, 2018)

waffles makes that face really well i should have just copied him


----------



## Avito (May 4, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> ????? where is this coming from? In India mangoes are very common, so I got you there. And in America, mangos are common. SO... SO...
> 
> 
> <.<  ..... >.>


No mango is awesome and everything that has mango in it can never be standard it's always awesome -_-

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Baba (May 5, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Avito @Baba
> 
> QUICK.
> 
> ...


I was asleep


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 5, 2018)

Baba said:


> I was asleep



Which one would you have consumed?

Is there a cardamom drink in India? I think there was some cardamom lemonade


----------



## Baba (May 5, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> medu vada
> samosa
> aloo naan
> malai kofta
> ...


Why everything except Kashmir Korma is vegetarian 
Kashmir Korma is a meat dish, right? 
So maybe Kashmir Korma with Aloo Naan. 








Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Which one would you have consumed?
> 
> Is there a cardamom drink in India? I think there was some cardamom lemonade


I don't like Lassi much so I guess Nimbu Pani which is basically Lemonade

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 5, 2018)

Baba said:


> Why everything except Kashmir Korma is vegetarian
> Kashmir Korma is a meat dish, right?
> So maybe Kashmir Korma with Aloo Naan.
> 
> ...



I got them all made vegetarian 

ELAICHI IS CARDAMOM LASSI

YUM YUM

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2018)

The little acoustic bits.....layering of sound is sooo good.  Rich tapestry of sound. 0:20-0:30.


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2018)

Lyrics are nonsensical though. Like I mean I get the meaning but yesh.


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2018)

I'm so tired.


----------



## Baba (May 5, 2018)

Same


And I just woke up


----------



## Catamount (May 5, 2018)

I have slept 4 hours at best, what do you know


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2018)

Same Just woke up from a nap too. ~_~


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2018)

Fangs and horns on Goruchu....

Aw man. I kind of want to see it.


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Magic (May 5, 2018)

Very uh Daft punk.


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2018)

This Pomo guy always read his name as porno "pomo". His music touches me in all the right places.


----------



## Catamount (May 5, 2018)

why the fuck people try using ssh if they know shit about it i want to tear some arms off

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (May 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> What happened?


he put 'bin' did not put 'php'


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2018)

Catamount said:


> he put 'bin' did not put 'php'


Coding stuff?


----------



## Catamount (May 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Coding stuff?


How are you doing, anything nice in your day? 
Do you remember you have subbed in console wars


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2018)

I'm fine just tired. Yeah I'll post in it in a bit. Not high on my list of things to do.


----------



## Catamount (May 5, 2018)

I think I have reached a new level of being tired, but still moving

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2018)

Being super tired yet still pushing through.

A good feeling.  ? I think.


----------



## Catamount (May 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Being super tired yet still pushing through.
> 
> A good feeling.  ? I think.


which is actually based on body working in a setting that is not supposed to be permanent
I mean, accumulating the resources and pushing beyond the normal limit is something that is supposed to be a way out from an extreme situation, not a life style
dunno about you, but I just suck in time management


----------



## Avito (May 5, 2018)




----------



## SupremeKage (May 5, 2018)

I see mango in this thread. Fun fact mango shake is one of the very few things bear likes to indulge himself with


[HASHTAG]#furrykingdom[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (May 5, 2018)

Stop bearposting


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Catamount (May 5, 2018)

MAD said:


>


----------



## Savage (May 5, 2018)

*Obligatory 8 year anniversary post from Savage*

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 8


----------



## Baba (May 5, 2018)

Guys, can I host a Jestermafia game when one of the current 3 game ends or do I have to wait for a certain period?


----------



## Jeroen (May 5, 2018)

Savage said:


> *Obligatory 8 year anniversary post from Savage*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 5, 2018)

Baba said:


> Guys, can I host a Jestermafia game when one of the current 3 game ends or do I have to wait for a certain period?



you can probably post signups whenever tbh 
10 player vanilla game shouldnt interfere with that many ongoing games


----------



## SupremeKage (May 5, 2018)

Didi said:


> Stop bearposting


Choke on my furry dick

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 5, 2018)

[HASHTAG]#furrykingdom[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Baba (May 5, 2018)

MAD said:


> you can probably post signups whenever tbh
> 10 player vanilla game shouldnt interfere with that many ongoing games


I actually wanted to host a 16 player game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 5, 2018)

Baba said:


> I actually wanted to host a 16 player game.



monkaS
not sure if u could manage but u can try and if anything u can postpone til 1-2 of console wars/sock puppet/hst mafia ends 
not like mafia is REGULATED anyways

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Baba (May 5, 2018)

MAD said:


> monkaS
> not sure if u could manage but u can try and if anything u can postpone til 1-2 of console wars/sock puppet/hst mafia ends
> not like mafia is REGULATED anyways


I'm not gonna host until one of those 3 games end. I'll wait till then.


----------



## Catamount (May 5, 2018)

SK is like the saltiest kid ever when Rion is not around.


----------



## SupremeKage (May 5, 2018)

Catamount said:


> SK is like the saltiest kid ever when Rion is not around.


Why am I salty? I'm having fun

[HASHTAG]#furrykingdom[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Catamount (May 5, 2018)

Just get over your game and get over being lynched and spare us this teenage angst.


----------



## Didi (May 5, 2018)

I think the persona you made was pretty much universally hated SK, drop it


----------



## SupremeKage (May 5, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Just get over your game and get over being lynched and spare us this teenage angst.


I'm not holding onto anything  it's called having fun, search it up 



Didi said:


> I think the persona you made was pretty much universally hated SK, drop it


It's getting lots of love actually 


[HASHTAG]#furrykingdom[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Catamount (May 5, 2018)

First ignore in 8 years, feels badcat


----------



## SupremeKage (May 5, 2018)

Ignoring just proves that you're salty lol get over it, this phase will probably end in a couple days.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 5, 2018)

came up with a turbo setup:

*2 Guardians (Lynchproof Townies) *
*1 Chosen One (One-Shot Night Vig) *
*2 Conspirators (Mafia Goons)*


----------



## Lord Genome (May 5, 2018)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 5, 2018)

doing a test run now on OJ


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Just get over your game and get over being lynched and spare us this teenage angst.


 
He is having fun. He is not in uh angst. *It's just a prank bro!* mentality.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 5, 2018)

Just noticed they have a turbo section

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 5, 2018)

@RemChu where's your set from?


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2018)

2 seasons 25 episodes. 
My favorite gundam series atm.


----------



## A Optimistic (May 5, 2018)

MAD said:


> doing a test run now on OJ



smh


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 5, 2018)

MAD said:


> came up with a turbo setup:
> 
> *2 Guardians (Lynchproof Townies) *
> *1 Chosen One (One-Shot Night Vig) *
> *2 Conspirators (Mafia Goons)*





MAD said:


> doing a test run now on OJ



it went hilariously
scum won on D2 after the only person everyone ‘read’ as town threw

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 5, 2018)

Maybe I should join OJ, everyone's hyping up the mafia section


----------



## Baba (May 5, 2018)

Don't have high expectations

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 5, 2018)

They have cool and well thought out one piece theories. I like reading them sometimes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 5, 2018)

Their mafia play isn’t that cool and well thought out. 

But at least they don’t game throw on the regular.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Baba (May 5, 2018)

The OJ mafia player base mostly consists of new players. The activity is great and players are friendly too. Few of the current games are sub par since most of the hosts are new and in learning phase. 

I like playing there in Traditional Mafia section atm. So do give it a try if you're interested just don't have high expectations from the game set-ups.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (May 5, 2018)

Yo...stop tagging me in the sock puppet game. Y'all dumbs.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Marvel (May 5, 2018)

Baba said:


> The OJ mafia player base mostly consists of new players. The activity is great and players are friendly too. Few of the current games are sub par since most of the hosts are new and in learning phase.
> 
> I like playing there in Traditional Mafia section atm. So do give it a try if you're interested just don't have high expectations from the game set-ups.


Interesting...I might join OJ for Mafia games.

Are the players super toxic like they are here?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 5, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Interesting...I might join OJ for Mafia games.
> 
> Are the players super toxic like they are here?



OJ has stricter mod policies and anti-toxic regulations.


----------



## Catamount (May 5, 2018)

People are the worst here. Not friendly, not accepting, not tolerant, not helpful.
Any other place but this is heaven.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 5, 2018)

Catamount said:


> People are the worst here. Not friendly, not accepting, not tolerant, not helpful.
> Any other place but this is heaven.


----------



## Catamount (May 5, 2018)

What is surprising you? I mean look at the attitude, look at the behavior, how do you plan on actually playing the game when every single body here is so toxic it feels like a biohazard dump? It is not possible to stay here for longer than a minute that takes to sign up.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 5, 2018)

Catamount said:


> What is surprising you? I mean look at the attitude, look at the behavior, how do you plan on actually playing the game when every single body here is so toxic it feels like a biohazard dump? It is not possible to stay here for longer than a minute that takes to sign up.



Oh, I thought you were joking. I don't know. It depends on the games, I guess. I've been lucky in that I've had pretty drama-free, not-toxic experiences playing mafia here. My first game was really, really fun and is what made me start posting in NF basically.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (May 5, 2018)

Just team troll and let me liberate your souls


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 5, 2018)

Cat, do you speak any other languages besides English


----------



## Dr. White (May 5, 2018)

how to enjoy NF mafia.
> don't be a dipshit.
> ???
> Profit

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tiger (May 5, 2018)

Lol it's really not that bad here. It got a little less friendly as we grew and acquired players from the "social centers" of NF like the OBD and CB-- but I'll take this type of toxicity over what's more prevalent on mafia-centric websites, which is high tier elitism.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 5, 2018)

Aries said:


> Just team troll and let me liberate your souls



Are you @Priscilla 's mafia coach?


----------



## Catamount (May 5, 2018)

Any bitching suckling should read this 





Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I've been lucky in that I've had pretty drama-free, not-toxic experiences playing mafia here. My first game was really, really fun


And if it is not their case, they should check their diagnosis.


----------



## Catamount (May 5, 2018)

Lmao Just to explain meaning that not zatch is bitching, but that his experience is what you get here actually. If you don't, the fault is yours.


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> how to enjoy NF mafia.
> > don't be a dipshit.
> > ???
> > Profit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (May 5, 2018)

1. Show up, "hmm, this mafia seems like fun."
2. Understand, "I should ask others how to play so I don't come across like a dumbass."
3. Read, "Oh look, a handy guide with an incredible amount of information and experience that must have taken a lot of effort to put together!"

VS

2. Assume, "I'm sure I'll impress everyone with my skills in my first game, no information needed!"
3. Do dumb shit that angers players, "It's their fault for being so mean to me!"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (May 5, 2018)

Tiger said:


> It got a little less friendly as we grew and acquired players from the "social centers" of NF like the OBD and CB


Come on, Mafia is literally the friendliest section on NF in a genuine way and not sugarcoat friendly.


----------



## Marvel (May 5, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> OJ has stricter mod policies and anti-toxic regulations.


I can live with that

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Cat, do you speak any other languages besides English


No really?


----------



## NO (May 5, 2018)

Tiger said:


> 1. Show up, "hmm, this mafia seems like fun."
> 2. Understand, "I should ask others how to play so I don't come across like a dumbass."
> 3. Read, "Oh look, a handy guide with an incredible amount of information and experience that must have taken a lot of effort to put together!"


I’ve quoted your rules in the middle of a game.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Catamount (May 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> No really?


Is that his best move or what?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 5, 2018)

Tiger said:


> 1. Show up, "hmm, this mafia seems like fun."
> 2. Understand, "I should ask others how to play so I don't come across like a dumbass."
> 3. Read, "Oh look, a handy guide with an incredible amount of information and experience that must have taken a lot of effort to put together!"
> 
> ...



Make sure your rule book has a section on cults for beginners. 

@Melodie  



RemChu said:


> No really?



WHICH LANGUAGES, @Catamount TELL ME

SPEAK WITH ME



Gifted said:


> I can live with that



I don't know if you'd like it, but give it a shot, I guess. A lot of people who play here came from OJ.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 5, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Lmao Just to explain meaning that not zatch is bitching, but that his experience is what you get here actually. If you don't, the fault is yours.



well, you have the people who don't take mafia as a game but some sort of measuring utensil for intelligence. it's a game; have fun with it, and don't be offended.


----------



## Catamount (May 5, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> WHICH LANGUAGES, @Catamount TELL ME
> 
> SPEAK WITH ME



This was definitely his best move.


----------



## Marvel (May 5, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Make sure your rule book has a section on cults for beginners.
> 
> @Melodie
> 
> ...



How much stricter could it be?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 5, 2018)

Catamount said:


> This was definitely his best move.



Unless it's Dutch. I don't need more Dutch.

PERO, si tu sprichst deutsch, francais, español, dansk, norsk, svenska, o japonés. let's do this.


----------



## Marvel (May 5, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Unless it's Dutch. I don't need more Dutch.
> 
> PERO, si tu sprichst deutsch, francais, español, dansk, norsk, svenska, o japonés. let's do this.


You know that many languages?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 5, 2018)

Gifted said:


> How much stricter could it be?



People get banned for insulting players at OJ. We have free speech at NF, which is how it should be. You need to utilize whatever tools of written persuasion you can in mafia, and limiting those interactions is deleterious.


----------



## Catamount (May 5, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> measuring utensil for intelligence.


It is, but in a few ways. Including being able to actually considering taking a dog for a walk more important than someone being wrong on the Internet.


----------



## Marvel (May 5, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> People get banned for insulting players at OJ. We have free speech at NF, which is how it should be. You need to utilize whatever tools of written persuasion you can in mafia, and limiting those interactions is deleterious.



So that means 0% Flaming? I’ll love it there

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 5, 2018)

Catamount said:


> It is, but in a few ways. Including being able to actually considering taking a dog for a walk more important than someone being wrong on the Internet.



@RemChu does Cat sort of remind you of that Kamal Crazy Hour in the café

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 5, 2018)

Gifted said:


> So that means 0% Flaming? I’ll love it there



I don't think you can even say the word boobs


----------



## Catamount (May 5, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @RemChu does Cat sort of remind you of that Kamal Crazy Hour in the café


> NF cafe
> me
Insulted as fuck


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 5, 2018)

Catamount said:


> > NF cafe
> > me
> Insulted as fuck



Rem will know what I mean. It's because you somehow answer questions tangentially, like Kamal.


----------



## Dr. White (May 5, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Marvel (May 5, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I don't think you can even say the word boobs



Lol I don’t say that shit anyway.
Is that only in the Mafia Section or over the entire forum?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 5, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Lol I don’t say that shit anyway.
> Is that only in the Mafia Section or over the entire forum?





I don't play there, but I think Mohit was banned because he was saying boobs to @poutanko, and pou hates him.

Reactions: Ningen 2


----------



## Marvel (May 5, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I don't play there, but I think Mohit was banned because he was saying boobs to @poutanko, and pou hates him.


Lol


----------



## Catamount (May 5, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Rem will know what I mean. It's because you somehow answer questions tangentially, like Kamal.


I bet THiS was your best move.


----------



## Catamount (May 5, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I don't play there, but I think Mohit was banned because he was saying boobs to @poutanko, and pou hates him.


That's because bunnies do not have boobs and she is jealous.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 5, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Oh, I thought you were joking. I don't know. It depends on the games, I guess. I've been lucky in that I've had pretty drama-free, not-toxic experiences playing mafia here. My first game was really, really fun and is what made me start posting in NF basically.



cb2 the goat NF mafia game

don’t @ me

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Didi (May 5, 2018)

@MAD


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 5, 2018)

Didi said:


> @MAD


----------



## Marvel (May 5, 2018)

Unfortunately I haven’t seen Infinity War Yet. But atleast no one has spoiled it for me.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 5, 2018)

MAD said:


>



plz finush rateengs and guv me trophy mvp town hero 101 zatch braff


----------



## nfcnorth (May 5, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Unfortunately I haven’t seen Infinity War Yet. But atleast no one has spoiled it for me.


Spoilers Thanos is in the movie!


----------



## Marvel (May 5, 2018)

But I never said I didn’t spoil the move for myself

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lew (May 5, 2018)

Tiger said:


> 1. Show up, "hmm, this mafia seems like fun."
> 2. Understand, "I should ask others how to play so I don't come across like a dumbass."
> 3. Read, "Oh look, a handy guide with an incredible amount of information and experience that must have taken a lot of effort to put together!"
> 
> ...



Though sometimes there are people that do the top route, but then do stupid shit anyway, like I dunno lynch a mason day 1. 

Sorry


----------



## Marvel (May 5, 2018)

Now I just wanna see the movie to see the fight scenes and all the characters.


----------



## Marvel (May 5, 2018)

The Thanos Name Theory ended up being true.


*T*esseract
*H*ydra
*A*ether
*N*ecklace
*O*rb
*S*cepter


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2018)

Ahhhhhh you are on a roll lately. 

Much luv brotha.


----------



## Lew (May 5, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## poutanko (May 5, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I don't play there, but I think Mohit was banned because he was saying boobs to @poutanko, and pou hates him.


He's banned because of other members/mods, not me. We didn't even talk there

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Marvel (May 5, 2018)

poutanko said:


> He's banned because of other members/mods, not me. We didn't even talk there


Exposed?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 5, 2018)

poutanko said:


> He's banned because of other members/mods, not me. We didn't even talk there



But you do hate Mohit.


----------



## poutanko (May 5, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> But you do hate Mohit.


Not personally, I like lynching/killing him tho

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## poutanko (May 5, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Exposed?


Don't say f u to _any_ mods there if you want to survive

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marvel (May 5, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Don't say f u to _any_ mods there if you want to survive


I dont even do that here granted I want to most of the time.


----------



## Lew (May 5, 2018)

I thought OJ was in the middle of a civil war


----------



## poutanko (May 5, 2018)

Lew said:


> I thought OJ was in the middle of a civil war


Kinda even among the mods


----------



## Lew (May 5, 2018)

Wolfy gives us all the intel

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Marvel (May 5, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch I’m hosting a Turbo sign up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2018)

He has a helicopter with his name on it in that shit iirc. Regular looking helicopter....


----------



## NO (May 5, 2018)

Not pointing at any game in particular, but hosts should really consider harsher consequences for no-votes. I employed modkills for not voting in the only game I hosted and the biggest comedians in this section got nervous and started taking the game seriously once they saw me actually do it. From that point on, actions were sent early, votes were perfectly typed, people were actually discussing to figure out who to lynch, and the game just felt right to host.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 5, 2018)

I think not properly formatting your vote can be a great strategy for scum as in they can make it appear to look like they're voting their comrade but at the same time not have their vote be official.


----------



## NO (May 5, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> I think not properly formatting your vote can be a great strategy for scum as in they can make it appear to look like they're voting their comrade but at the same time not have their vote be official.


That sounds like game 5 of the Season 4 Mafia Championship.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SupremeKage (May 5, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> That sounds like game 5 of the Season 4 Mafia Championship.


Lmao so it must have worked


----------



## SupremeKage (May 5, 2018)

Hunter x Hunter role madness coming soon


----------



## SupremeKage (May 5, 2018)

HxH>HST 1: Role Madness

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 5, 2018)

Greed island theme, finding identity of bombers


----------



## NO (May 5, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Lmao so it must have worked


Ya, the ending was crazy. 3 alive: 2 townies, 1 scum. 

It was actually a townie who intentionally submitted an invalid vote on a townie and baited the last scum into outting themselves. She voted for that townie in attempt to immediately end the day phase and win the game, but they got her and lynched her instead. Very bottom of the page you see Darren Sanders make the game winning play.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## nfcnorth (May 5, 2018)

Eh I don't know if I see force voting as a good thing myself but that's just me. For a variety of reason to be honest. But I do know it is something that I see will vary a lot depending on perspectives.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 5, 2018)

Gifted said:


> @Benedict Cumberzatch I’m hosting a Turbo sign up



I AM BAKING COOKIES

BEGONE


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 5, 2018)

@Okosan

COOO (hello )


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 5, 2018)

I miss dunya

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (May 6, 2018)

Working on Console Wars 2 Xbox vs Playstation. Instead of items they will be traded in for achievement points that can be used to unlock multiplat characters. Aswell as a trophy mechanic for playstation side


----------



## Marvel (May 6, 2018)

Aries said:


> Working on Console Wars 2 Xbox vs Playstation. Instead of items they will be traded in for achievement points that can be used to unlock multiplat characters. Aswell as a trophy mechanic for playstation side


Nice...can’t wait,but we all know PlayStation reigns SUPREME.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Catamount (May 6, 2018)

@poutanko 
I just wanted to see if the flag thingie works

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (May 6, 2018)

it does


----------



## Catamount (May 6, 2018)

@poutanko


----------



## Jeroen (May 6, 2018)



Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 6, 2018)

@Nello

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (May 6, 2018)

@Marco

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 6, 2018)

@Blaze


----------



## Jeroen (May 6, 2018)

@Wez ★ 


@Chiba


@alltheonesimforgetting


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 6, 2018)

All hail the former Lurker Kings

@Toreno 

@gumby2ms 

@blacklusterseph004

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (May 6, 2018)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 6, 2018)

Should I tag all my disciples? 

What tragedy when only the master remains

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (May 6, 2018)

TAG EVERYONE
CREATE A LOCAL DDOS ON MAFIA SECTION

Reactions: Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (May 6, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Ya, the ending was crazy. 3 alive: 2 townies, 1 scum.
> 
> It was actually a townie who intentionally submitted an invalid vote on a townie and baited the last scum into outting themselves. She voted for that townie in attempt to immediately end the day phase and win the game, but they got her and lynched her instead. Very bottom of the page you see Darren Sanders make the game winning play.






Lmao MU is so dumb
what an unbridled den of autism


----------



## Stelios (May 6, 2018)

Didi said:


> Lmao MU is so dumb
> what an unbridled den of autism




yo DiDi

it's gonna be a hell of day. meer of zee vandaag?


----------



## Didi (May 6, 2018)

Meer
Altijd veel te druk bij de zee en zoet water > zout water


----------



## Dr. White (May 6, 2018)

wtf lmao. You can only vote legitimate players lol. Town should have taken that L if I was host.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 6, 2018)

Didi said:


> Lmao MU is so dumb
> what an unbridled den of autism



that is
a pretty elite level of the ‘tism


----------



## Catamount (May 6, 2018)

what software are they referring to?
do they have some plugin or script integrated for voting?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (May 6, 2018)

also how best player different from mvp
how best player not have significant impact on the game


----------



## Catamount (May 6, 2018)

actually it is smh different, why not agree


----------



## Nello (May 6, 2018)

MAD said:


> @Nello

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Catamount (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Lew (May 6, 2018)

How you been?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 6, 2018)

If anyone wants to sub in for the sock puppet game, last chance to get in on this hot action.

PM me or rep me only. Don't quote or respond to this.

Edit: Dead players not allowed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (May 6, 2018)

btw, since there have already been a few suggestions, let us make the timer obligatory for hosts. I know some use them, but so not enough. Plenty of online timers exist, it is not necessary to have a plugin integrated in the platform itself. A link in each phase start/end post is enough.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 6, 2018)

jeg elsker deg. ser du på blank på nrk?


----------



## Marvel (May 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> jeg elsker deg. ser du på blank på nrk?


Join my Turbo


----------



## Nello (May 6, 2018)

Lew said:


> How you been?





Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> jeg elsker deg. ser du på blank på nrk?


Nei. Er du svensk nå?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (May 6, 2018)

Catamount said:


> btw, since there have already been a few suggestions, let us make the timer obligatory for hosts. I know some use them, but so not enough. Plenty of online timers exist, it is not necessary to have a plugin integrated in the platform itself. A link in each phase start/end post is enough.



Lolno. It's a tool a host can use, not a mandatory thing. Nota gonna ahappeno. 

---

Also, regarding Mafia Universe and this ruling to vilify Darren and have a pity party for the mafia player fooled by a fake vote--

The very fact that their "systems" allow for this to be a big problem is why I will never call a site that uses those programs a home site.

The fact that Thingyman actually thinks there's something wrong with placing an incorrect vote simply shows how terrible that game design is. It's their fault, not the player's for making use of a tool.

Shame on MU, honestly.

NF mafia will add rules like that and auto-votecount systems and plugins etc. Only after I'm gone and not coming back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 6, 2018)

honestly we should start a gofundme page for Darren

angle shooting is pretty gray but that’s just fuckin funny fam


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 6, 2018)

Nello said:


> Nei. Er du svensk nå?



hvor er norges flagg


----------



## Marvel (May 6, 2018)

@MAD looks like you’re popular

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 6, 2018)

Gifted said:


> @MAD looks like you’re popular





80K streaming on NF?

 

how sad


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 7, 2018)

I don't get what is happening. My stream on my phone stutters to much.


----------



## Marvel (May 7, 2018)

Superman said:


> I don't get what is happening. My stream on my phone stutters to much.


I didn’t watch the video but I think he’s just trying to delete his Naruto Forums account on stream and we see his front page and Mad is on there.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (May 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2018)

Cat this is really good.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 7, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Cat this is really good.



You haven't seen the movie?


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You haven't seen the movie?


 No idea what this is. I see OST assumed it was from a game.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 7, 2018)

RemChu said:


> No idea what this is. I see OST assumed it was from a game.



A manga



but it got adapted into a film, which is how I think most people recognize it


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2018)

Wait maybe Ive seen this a long time ago on Adult Swim. Not really sure.

People have avatar stuff?


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2018)

Actually nah Ive never watched this.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 7, 2018)

Matsumoto gets barely any mentions on this forum


----------



## White Wolf (May 7, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Matsumoto gets barely any mentions on this forum


@matsumoto

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> @matsumoto



that's my point.

2005


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2018)

Made me think of_ Eden: It's an endless world! _
Cyberpunk, existentialism manga.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2018)

I should read more Cyberpunk manga.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2018)

and yes this is , really unrelated to the movie, been looking at cyber punk things all day...so it's still on my mind.


----------



## Catamount (May 7, 2018)

@RemChu
love, see Tekkon Kinkreet also hear out Plaid 
TK is one of the most most most things to see

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (May 7, 2018)

and yeah you might have seen it on my avies if you meant this


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Magic (May 7, 2018)

OOh shit hour long.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 7, 2018)

RemChu said:


> OOh shit hour long.



I think Satoshi Kon wrote something that a lot of people compared with Eden 

what was it again...


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 7, 2018)

ah

Two of the most acclaimed anime directors of all time, Mamoru Oshii ("Ghost in the Shell"), and Satoshi Kon ("Perfect Blue") came together to create a manga: Seraphim: 266613336 Wings. Written by Oshii and drawn by Kon, "Seraphim" is the story of a future Earth devastated by the "Angel Plague," a pandemic that induces apocalyptic visions in the afflicted, even as it ossifies their bodies into dead, seraphic forms. A cult-ridden, army-backed medical unit journeys into the heart of a dying Asian city accompanied by Sera, a mysterious girl linked to the phenomenon itself. Have they come here to kill or cure--and is the Angel Plague a withered branch on the tree of life, or somehow a new flowering of existence?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 7, 2018)

Not even a week old and my new pup is copying my sleeping habits.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Catamount (May 7, 2018)

Perfect Blue is astonishing, perfect and makes blue 
love it so much

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 7, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Perfect Blue is astonishing, perfect and makes blue
> love it so much



too bad his last film that was halfway done is probably never getting released


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> ah
> 
> Two of the most acclaimed anime directors of all time, Mamoru Oshii ("Ghost in the Shell"), and Satoshi Kon ("Perfect Blue") came together to create a manga: Seraphim: 266613336 Wings. Written by Oshii and drawn by Kon, "Seraphim" is the story of a future Earth devastated by the "Angel Plague," a pandemic that induces apocalyptic visions in the afflicted, even as it ossifies their bodies into dead, seraphic forms. A cult-ridden, army-backed medical unit journeys into the heart of a dying Asian city accompanied by Sera, a mysterious girl linked to the phenomenon itself. Have they come here to kill or cure--and is the Angel Plague a withered branch on the tree of life, or somehow a new flowering of existence?


 Ah the disease part reminds me of a similar plot point in Eden! 

I will check this out.


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Not even a week old and my new pup is copying my sleeping habits.


You finally got your bitch knocked up?

You have cute kids.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 7, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Ah the disease part reminds me of a similar plot point in Eden!
> 
> I will check this out.



Also unfinished



just like his Opus



why you do this to me, @satoshi Kon


----------



## Catamount (May 7, 2018)

lmao stop randomly tagging people all the section
that zoo mafia tagging
like wtf


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 7, 2018)

Catamount said:


> lmao stop randomly tagging people all the section
> that zoo mafia tagging
> like wtf



OH WEIRD

Satoshi, last seen 2005

just like matsumoto

of course all the japanese names got taken that year

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2018)

takes me into orbit.


----------



## White Wolf (May 7, 2018)

RemChu said:


> You finally got your bitch knocked up?
> 
> You have cute kids.


Yeah, popped a few days ago, 5 pups remaining atm. One black n white oreo, one pure white, rest golden with white specks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2018)

I wish I had a pup to love and care for.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (May 7, 2018)

I just had a dream in which in I was playing with a really cute kitten 


why did I have to wake up

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Didi (May 7, 2018)

It's not Lewd @Baba 
it was adorable

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Catamount (May 7, 2018)

omfg their sets are amazing too


----------



## Baba (May 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> It's not Lewd @Baba
> it was adorable


----------



## Didi (May 7, 2018)

>the second in quick succession of cases where a girl gets raped then burned alive in India
what the FUCK is wrong with your country @Baba @Avito 

like wtf
completely barbaric
>15yo girl gets kidnapped and raped
>her parents go to village council
>suspect gets a fine (wow lol...)
>in response, suspect + 14 other men go the girls house, beat up her family and burn her alive (and also burn their house down)

AND THEN A SECOND SIMILAR CASE HAPPENS MERELY DAYS LATER IN THE SAME REGION

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2018)

Sounds lawless.... Wild West type of scenario in modern times. Gangs of men punishing the victim's for speaking out.  

Bad Karma.


----------



## Baba (May 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> >the second in quick succession of cases where a girl gets raped then burned alive in India
> what the FUCK is wrong with your country @Baba @Avito
> 
> like wtf
> ...


What can I say? People are worse than shit. People in rural areas are backward as hell, politicians are only in for the money and power which doesn't help as they do nothing to change people's mentality and some of these politicians carry the same mentality too. They worry more about their freaking cows than women. 

I've been lucky enough to have grown up in a progressive part of India away from all this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (May 7, 2018)

what's with all the rape
it's like a huge part of your country is just not civilized at all


----------



## Baba (May 7, 2018)

I've never been to those parts of India. Not sure what answer you expect out of me  I can't justify why people rape. I already said people in certain parts of India are fucked up, the culture is fucked up and the people in power are corrupt assholes.


----------



## Catamount (May 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> what's with all the rape
> it's like a huge part of your country is just not civilized at all


Are you saying number of cases a lot lower in the first world countries?


----------



## Dr. White (May 7, 2018)

lmao Didi relax.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 7, 2018)

Undeveloped countries gonna be undeveloped

It's probably a mix of misoginy, religious values who make people think certain chastes are inferior, lack of education, and the fact India has like the highest F/M rate in the world, so men are thirsty.


----------



## Catamount (May 7, 2018)

how does being thirsty justify a child abuse, get a fucking hand

Reactions: Like 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 7, 2018)

Catamount said:


> how does being thirsty justify a child abuse, get a fucking hand



It doesn't justify, but it helps explain it.


----------



## Catamount (May 7, 2018)

being thirsty to a point of hurting a child and killing it cannot be explained in any terms

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Avito (May 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> >the second in quick succession of cases where a girl gets raped then burned alive in India
> what the FUCK is wrong with your country @Baba @Avito
> 
> like wtf
> ...


I m totally ashamed of such cases, it's not just backward area it's in metro cities too some politician are backing such shits cause they can get them votes, everyone is corrupt here, we need more strong laws but the opposition doesn't backs them up and they never gets passed in parliament.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 7, 2018)

Catamount said:


> being thirsty to a point of hurting a child and killing it cannot be explained in any terms



Dude you are misunderstanding what I say.

I'm not defending the rapist. I am explaining what makes the crime more likely from a statistical standpoint.

Like if someone robs a bank and then you hear the bank had more money than usual, that explains the robbery. If doesn't justify it, but explains it. "justify" mean an actual just reason for doing it, like the bank was hiding one of Voldermort's horcruxes and the robber had to steal it it save the world. "explain" is just asking "why they did that"?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 7, 2018)

Anyway it's useful to know why the rapes happen because although the just method to stop them is by arresting all rapists, another good way to reduce the number of rapes would be to tackle on the F/M rate problem. Or the lack of education problem. Or the conservative values problem.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (May 7, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm not defending the rapist.


I would not assume that.

 Exactly this one point 


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> F/M rate problem


generalizes the issue too much. It is a common issue for all the men in the country, however, only a few torture children. 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Or the lack of education problem. Or the conservative values problem.


like this is a lot closer to what can give at least slightly understandable explanation of violated lives of kids.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 7, 2018)

Cafe —————>

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 7, 2018)

Well not all men will turn into rapists when they realize they are out of women, but the most sexist and ignorant ones are more likely to do it in that situation than if they have a surplus of women. Again, it's statistics.


----------



## Catamount (May 7, 2018)

MAD said:


> Cafe —————>


sorry dad

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 7, 2018)

I figured it out.


@Baba and @Avito jut need to fuse again to become @Marco . I did not kill him, merely devastated him so badly he became 2 separate guys.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Catamount (May 7, 2018)

@Marco


----------



## Stelios (May 7, 2018)

Women are still treated like a piece of meat in India. A cow or a bull are more sacred than a daughter.


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Avito (May 7, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Women are still treated like a piece of meat in India. A cow or a bull are more sacred than a daughter.


Not really that just the situation in few states the law are strict now, you probably have old information. Yes it was the case in it he past like but now gov are doing so much in that area to prevent killing of girl fetus.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2018)

credit to @EVERY SINGLE DAY!!!

this is awe inspiring

her split jump that tanks the impact of the the ground and she bounces back up.

Those fucking thighs and buns .

JESUS CAFAFQ# FCHASFAC CHRIST

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2018)

Superman said:


> I figured it out.
> 
> 
> @Baba and @Avito jut need to fuse again to become @Marco . I did not kill him, merely devastated him so badly he became 2 separate guys.


zamasu style front to front?


----------



## Baba (May 7, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Santí (May 7, 2018)

Avito said:


> Not really that just the situation in few states the law are strict now, you probably have old information. Yes it was the case in it he past like but now gov are doing so much in that area to prevent killing of girl fetus.



[HASHTAG]#DevelopingNations[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2018)

Avito said:


> Not really that just the situation in few states the law are strict now, you probably have old information. Yes it was the case in it he past like but now gov are doing so much in that area to prevent killing of *girl fetus*.


Darwin awards for a population of people sabotaging themselves.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (May 7, 2018)

RemChu said:


> credit to @EVERY SINGLE DAY!!!
> 
> this is awe inspiring
> 
> ...


how can you watch videos with those idiotic voice reactions and commentaries, the dude has to shut the fuck up and sit in the corner thinking about how not entertaining he is

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2018)

I actually found him amusing.


----------



## Catamount (May 7, 2018)

You have such an untainted heart.


----------



## Catamount (May 7, 2018)

> not even chatterbox discussion of complaint on ratings
nf got so old


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 7, 2018)

RemChu said:


> zamasu style front to front?





Don't do that to them. Vegetto style.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2018)

Ive jumped on the Fortnite bandwagon pretty gun~ ~~~ @#`2 32`


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 7, 2018)

DONUT TICTACS



CINNAMON ROLLS WITH STRAWBERRY ICING



@Superman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2018)

Speaking of gang rape in India


GROUP THINK, HIVE MIND
MOB LYNCH, SPORTING EVENTS, VOTING


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2018)

Just got 2nd place 

fuuuuuuuuuuck my head is spinning


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2018)

I fucking threw, I was under the guy and decided to shoot the platform he was standing on and yeah guess he sniped me in the head.
The platform broke and he survived the fall wtf. 

Was a waiting game. I should have been patient. ~_~


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 8, 2018)

I tried getting into Fortnite.....just was not for me.


----------



## Shiny (May 8, 2018)

i tried getting into Fortnite.....but my pc is garbage

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

Superman said:


> I tried getting into Fortnite.....just was not for me.


Yeah battle royale games are very try hard.


----------



## SupremeKage (May 8, 2018)

I tried getting into Fortnite.... but it tried getting into me

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 8, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Yeah battle royale games are very try hard.


Fuck you ninja'd me, you ruined the flow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 8, 2018)

@C A N T I get your ass over here.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A I Z E N (May 8, 2018)

Superman said:


> @C A N T I get your ass over here.


S T F U you died. Stop posting.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 8, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> S T F U you died. Stop posting.



I did dipshit. Here eat a ningen you top heavy bitch!

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## A I Z E N (May 8, 2018)

Superman said:


> I did dipshit. Here eat a ningen you top heavy bitch!


----------



## A I Z E N (May 8, 2018)

Catamount said:


>





Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> A manga
> 
> 
> 
> but it got adapted into a film, which is how I think most people recognize it


Oh some Tekkon talk. Legitimately one of the most underrated Manga/Animes of all time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A I Z E N (May 8, 2018)

_*Kekkaishi*_ is also in that category as well.

Possibly even _*Ergo Proxy*_


----------



## Baba (May 8, 2018)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 8, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> _*Kekkaishi*_ is also in that category as well.
> 
> Possibly even _*Ergo Proxy*_



Those are pretty well known to most people into anime/manga, I think


----------



## Baba (May 8, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch What is your avatar about?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 8, 2018)

Baba said:


> @Benedict Cumberzatch What is your avatar about?



It's a poem from this book



by Frau Müller

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 8, 2018)

if you speak german, you should check them out. they're dada, surrealist, make no sense yet make oneiric sense and a lot of fun. 

right @Underworld Broker

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 8, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> It's a poem from this book
> 
> 
> 
> by Frau Müller


Why are you posting your feet here this isn't the Cafe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 8, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Why are you posting your feet here this isn't the Cafe



wow you just compared frau müller with feet



truly a guy that grows on you, this white wolf

sexist pig

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (May 8, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> wow you just compared frau müller with feet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 8, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>



where's the pic of your left leg, you renegade


----------



## White Wolf (May 8, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> where's the pic of your left leg, you renegade


I'm working don't @ me for nudes you slutty boytoy


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 8, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I'm working don't @ me for nudes you slutty boytoy



boy toy
_noun_


a young woman who offers herself as a sex object for young men.
you finally got my gender right :WOW


----------



## A I Z E N (May 8, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Those are pretty well known to most people into anime/manga, I think


I'd say Ergo not so much Kekkaishi - Underrated not Well Known.


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> if you speak german, you should check them out. they're dada, surrealist, make no sense yet make oneiric sense and a lot of fun.
> 
> right @Underworld Broker


A man who appreciates the surreal~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Darth (May 8, 2018)

I should finish IBO...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

I just started the second season last night. Great finish to season 1, reminded me of 00. That build up for the final fight lol.


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

Eleven from Stranger things is a DJ...
@Aries 9:20 feels like a Sega genesis tune. Fucking Streets of Rage 2 or something.


----------



## Catamount (May 8, 2018)

Ergo Proxy is slow and thus boring. Not in the same box with Tekkon Kinkreet in any way.


----------



## Darth (May 8, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I just started the second season last night. Great finish to season 1, reminded me of 00. That build up for the final fight lol.


I'll probably have to rewatch it all from episode 1 cause i pretty much forgot the entire first season. Been watching Gundam Build Divers and it's hype af


Catamount said:


> Ergo Proxy is slow and thus boring. Not in the same box with Tekkon Kinkreet in any way.


Yeah I wouldn't compare the two but calling Ergo Proxy boring is just bad taste imo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A I Z E N (May 8, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Ergo Proxy is slow and thus boring. Not in the same box with Tekkon Kinkreet in any way.


I said Underrated idk what Underrated means to you NFers - undervalue, underappreciated such as you are now thus only proving Original opinion.

EP is a not necessarily Slow nor is being Slow deductive of it equating to being _Boring_. it's Categorized as Cyberpunk/Suspense but delves beyond that into the Psychological Thriller/Gnosticism/Philosophical realm. It's a Complex Anime that takes one into almost an Existentialism thinking pattern along with Nihilism. as well as having to truly pay attention to the complexity of it all due to the unique way of storytelling, further more actually understanding the plot behind the bigger picture. It's a well thought out Anime which makes one Think.

Your problem in this thinking is simply not understanding the story and plot.

Otherwise it wouldn't be underrated to you or many alike you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (May 8, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> I said Underrated idk what Underrated means to you NFers - undervalue, underappreciated such as you are now thus only proving Original opinion.
> 
> EP is a not necessarily Slow nor is being Slow deductive of it equating to being _Boring_. it's Categorized as Cyberpunk/Suspense but delves beyond that into the Psychological Thriller/Gnosticism/Philosophical realm. It's a Complex Anime that takes one into almost an Existentialism thinking pattern along with Nihilism. as well as having to truly pay attention to the complexity of it all due to the unique way of storytelling, further more actually understanding the plot behind the bigger picture. It's a well thought out Anime which makes one Think.
> 
> ...




Ah yes, I too am a Rick and Morty fan

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stelios (May 8, 2018)

um
 fortnite?


I have a super computer

i m interested

is it fun?

@Rembro


----------



## A I Z E N (May 8, 2018)

Stelios said:


> um
> fortnite?
> 
> 
> ...


I play on PS4 and enjoy it.

I'd play pc but my comp is slow

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 8, 2018)

Guys does anyone know how can I find owner of a lonely heart? Like what site she is from? I need to tell her cracking idea is gonna start and I don't think she posts here regularly.


----------



## Jeroen (May 8, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Guys does anyone know how can I find owner of a lonely heart? Like what site she is from? I need to tell her cracking idea is gonna start and I don't think she posts here regularly.



Personalitycafe I think it's called.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 8, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Guys does anyone know how can I find owner of a lonely heart? Like what site she is from? I need to tell her cracking idea is gonna start and I don't think she posts here regularly.



 You do not find her, she finds you.
@Owner Of A Lonely Heart

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 8, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Personalitycafe I think it's called.



I don't know how the hell you remember that but it's correct. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 8, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I don't know how the hell you remember that but it's correct. Thanks.



Because I have an account there. 

I have accounts everywhere.

everywhere.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1 | Old 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 8, 2018)

jesus this site looks like it was made by someone the same day they got their bachelors in psych

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Catamount (May 8, 2018)

Owner actually replies the PMs here, just fyi

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

Stelios said:


> um
> fortnite?
> 
> 
> ...


It's hunger games with guns and a colorful look. Has building mechanics too (I have to get use to that)

You die dats it though, but you can find a new game in seconds so its all good.

Also has team mode.
game has voice chat too.


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Personalitycafe I think it's called.


...LOL


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

omg persona 5 anime.


----------



## nfcnorth (May 8, 2018)

RemChu said:


> omg persona 5 anime.


it is already started


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> it is already started


i think so Boss.


----------



## nfcnorth (May 8, 2018)

RemChu said:


> i think so Boss.


I know it has already through the first boss


----------



## Stelios (May 8, 2018)

what's the name of kenneth nowadays


----------



## Stelios (May 8, 2018)

I want to kick his Belgian ass for not putting the Dutch flag in the fucking forum
He placed Belgium

fucking traitors that wanted to be separated from NL

ima keel him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (May 8, 2018)

@Didi

malaka
are you here


----------



## Darth (May 8, 2018)

anything didi can do i can do better

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 8, 2018)

Darth said:


> anything didi can do i can do better



Except stick around and waste your life.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dr. White (May 8, 2018)

RemChu said:


> omg persona 5 anime.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 8, 2018)

OK but that is kind of done in the west though....not the double kabe-Don though.


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

Superman said:


> OK but that is kind of done in the west though....not the double kabe-Don though.



If you aren't good looking it will never work. LOL

@Stelios


----------



## Stelios (May 8, 2018)

RemChu said:


> If you aren't good looking it will never work. LOL
> 
> @Stelios


Autism


----------



## SupremeKage (May 8, 2018)

Darth said:


> anything didi can do i can do better


We can really start a trend with this 

Ok I'll continue it, and everyone follow 


Anything Darth can do I can do better


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Autism



It's nice because usually if you were caught in the open you just straight up die. 
You can build cover in a fire fight.

Build high ground.


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

Superman said:


> OK but that is kind of done in the west though....not the double kabe-Don though.


High school locker.


----------



## SupremeKage (May 8, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> We can really start a trend with this
> 
> Ok I'll continue it, and everyone follow
> 
> ...


So it seems that no one wants to continue this trend which makes sense because no one can do anything better than me


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I want to kick his Belgian ass for not putting the Dutch flag in the fucking forum
> He placed Belgium
> 
> fucking traitors that wanted to be separated from NL
> ...


No American too.

=[


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

Anything Supreme Kage can do I can do better!

So I will be hosting Death Note Mafia DeLUXe Edition! Watch as as Kira mafia slaughters town yet again!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 8, 2018)

didn't russia say everyone could bring hard drugs to the world cup and not be arrested

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (May 8, 2018)

Did you guys break the CB? Lol


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Did you guys break the CB? Lol


9/11 just happened.

So a beef up in security is necessary?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 8, 2018)

RemChu said:


> It's nice because usually if you were caught in the open you just straight up die.
> You can build cover in a fire fight.
> 
> Build high ground.



 Did.....did Obi Wan make this game?



RemChu said:


> High school locker.


----------



## Didi (May 8, 2018)

Superman said:


> Except stick around and waste your life.




BRUH too savage

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (May 8, 2018)

Stelios said:


> @Didi
> 
> malaka
> are you here




no


----------



## Didi (May 8, 2018)

Dr. White said:


>

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 8, 2018)

ITT: edgelords


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 8, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (May 8, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> ITT: edgelords

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Didi (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 8, 2018)

Is that @Aries

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

Hahaha


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 8, 2018)

I believe the right side is what Aries looks like when he's making a write-up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (May 8, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I believe the right side is what Aries looks like when he's making a write-up.



Yeah, just off screen on the top right side are the PMs with sent in actions


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

soooo fucking good


I took my chance before it passed
Not knowing if it would last
I trusted as I will again
Hoping that you felt the same
Another day, another dawn
I wake to find you gone
A scribbled note, the only sign
That I laid my heart on the line

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

like fuck.

1991 This shit came out and it's as good/  better than a lot of shit I hear today in edm.

Soooo good.


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

Fuck I should get back to work wasted hours today.


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

no idea the song name I had to write the lyrics as I heard them on google.

but uhhh finding the name. 

worth.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 8, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Fuck I should get back to work wasted hours today.



Only way to remedy this is to get back to work wasted, for hours today

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Only way to remedy this is to get back to work wasted, for hours today


I just got the meaning of this. HAHA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

Apparently a comic book store a mile away from me. Never knew this.

Time to take a walk later.


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

ah east of city hall and all the opera stuff. Yeah I never hang out there. No wonders. :x

Maybe I'll ask Jeff if he wants to browse around with, he lives near.


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

Thanos game mode lol


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 8, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Apparently a comic book store a mile away from me. Never knew this.
> 
> Time to take a walk later.



Sometimes you have good experiences with this; sometimes they make you want to write off people and be ashamed of your hobbies.

Like... and I know this is a generalization/truism, but the people you meet in a class for a European language are COMPLETELY different than the monstrosity Japanese classes attracts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (May 8, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Sometimes you have good experiences with this; sometimes they make you want to write off people and be ashamed of your hobbies.
> 
> Like... and I know this is a generalization/truism, but the people you meet in a class for a European language are COMPLETELY different than the monstrosity Japanese classes attracts

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 8, 2018)

THIS IS WHAT I MEAN

AND TO WIT, do you really want to pay money to go to japan and have to sit with these people in a class for eight hours a day? I TELL YOU NO


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Sometimes you have good experiences with this; sometimes they make you want to write off people and be ashamed of your hobbies.
> 
> Like... and I know this is a generalization/truism, but the people you meet in a class for a European language are COMPLETELY different than the monstrosity Japanese classes attracts


Isotope - The Comic Book Lounge

it looks really nice. Like not a comic book store from the google search.


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Sometimes you have good experiences with this; sometimes they make you want to write off people and be ashamed of your hobbies.
> 
> Like... and I know this is a generalization/truism, but the people you meet in a class for a European language are COMPLETELY different than the monstrosity *Japanese classes attracts*


Never that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 8, 2018)

the post is a meme


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

All you need to know 
"Kimochi"


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

and Banzai Oppai!!!

BANZAI! 

BANZAI AIZEN SAMA


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

I am big American man, do you like cowboys?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 8, 2018)

MAD said:


> the post is a meme



it's become a meme or it was a meme originally?

i think ddj owns some katana. i could see him making a similar post if he endeavored to learn japanese


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

What's the word for cock in japanese? Man I'm so out of degenerate weeb culture I forgot....


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

yup drawing a blank.

K back to work. 

enough cringe posts for 1 day.


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

jinpo?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 8, 2018)

RemChu said:


> What's the word for cock in japanese? Man I'm so out of degenerate weeb culture I forgot....



chinchin? chinko? nikubou?


----------



## A I Z E N (May 8, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Thanos game mode lol


Infinity Gantlet is Lit!


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 8, 2018)

I think Fortnite wiped out about 30% of this forum's activity


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 8, 2018)

the old gamer in me is amused by its peak popularity
shame i dislike battle royale tho

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

raise

ur 
flag


----------



## A I Z E N (May 8, 2018)

MAD said:


> the old gamer in me is amused by its peak popularity
> shame i dislike battle royale tho


This game is broken on so many levels with the same gun in different games hitting players in the same spot makes the HP fluctuate.

It gets frustrating at times

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> This game is broken on so many levels with the same gun in different games hitting players in the same spot makes the HP fluctuate.
> 
> It gets frustrating at times


yeah the aim hit box stuff is lol.

apparently standing still raises aim but like loll....
best strategy to get kills is run up with a shot gun, or head shots >_>


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

Once I master the building shit, just going to first get a sniper rifle every game. Build a bird nest and just camp, pick people off and lurk.

easy win.


----------



## A I Z E N (May 8, 2018)

RemChu said:


> yeah the aim hit box stuff is lol.
> 
> apparently standing still raises aim but like loll....
> best strategy to get kills is run up with a shot gun, or head shots >_>


I've one shotted kids with green pumps from 5 meters away but a blue pump head shot only takes like 46 health.
grey tac 5 12 HS but at times it takes like 36

The logic.


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> I've one shotted kids with green pumps from 5 meters away but a blue pump head shot only takes like 46 health.
> grey tac 5 12 HS but at times it takes like 36
> 
> The logic.


Wait what? 

~_~


----------



## A I Z E N (May 8, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Wait what?
> 
> ~_~


The HP is broken isn't always the same sometimes it takes me longer to get a kill with a higher leveled gun than it does with a lower level gun.

ie Blue and Green pumps.

Sometimes Grey tacs are better than blue/green pumps


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 8, 2018)

Give it a couple of Months and fortnite will be dead. I mean people's parents are playing it. No bigger way to turns kids off of it, and adults can not carry it with their life.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> The HP is broken isn't always the same sometimes it takes me longer to get a kill with a higher leveled gun than it does with a lower level gun.
> 
> ie Blue and Green pumps.
> 
> Sometimes Grey tacs are better than blue/green pumps


Devs are aware of this still right? Jesus Christ lol

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

Superman said:


> Give it a couple of Months and fortnite will be dead. I mean people's parents are playing it. No bigger way to turns kids off of it, and adults can not carry it with their life.


Well for BR genre something better has to come to fill it's place.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 8, 2018)

Superman said:


> Give it a couple of Months and fortnite will be dead. I mean people's parents are playing it. No bigger way to turns kids off of it, and adults can not carry it with their life.



you're saying stelios' kid won't be joining us in mafia later because his dad plays

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

I'll be bored of this game in 2 months fo sho.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 8, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> you're saying stelios' kid won't be joining us in mafia later because his dad plays



man now i need to go to someones family reunion and introduce the basic principle of it to them and find like the parents of five kids and make all the children town and the parents scum for the dank memes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

MAD said:


> man now i need to go to someones family reunion and introduce the basic principle of it to them and find like the parents of five kids and make all the children town and the parents scum for the dank memes


Dude this is not fair.

Kids naturally going to trust their parents. Mafia wins.

Though. Parents will probably slip?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 8, 2018)

MAD said:


> man now i need to go to someones family reunion and introduce the basic principle of it to them and find like the parents of five kids and make all the children town and the parents scum for the dank memes





and i like it. 

imagine the parents agonizing over which child to kill, maybe they'll end up in fist fights when one parent is pushing his neighbor's child for this phase's kill. oh my. someone write this fanfic

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 8, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Dude this is not fair.
> 
> Kids naturally going to trust their parents. Mafia wins.
> 
> Though. Parents will probably slip?



Yeah, but I don't think kids would have scruples killing their parents in the spirit of the game. I think parents would more easily get offended, which is why it's a crude, genius idea

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2018)

"Billy is lying, I raised him and can tell when he is lying, let's lynch my son! "

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 8, 2018)

RemChu said:


> "Billy is lying, I raised him and can tell when he is lying, let's lynch my son! "



"Oh Martha, tonight at the game, when you said let's lynch Billy, I got so horny."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 8, 2018)

u guys see the potential in it too

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2018)

I secretly resent my wife so I pushed for her lynch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (May 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> you're saying stelios' kid won't be joining us in mafia later because his dad plays



Well, let’s see first if we are all still around till that time comes.



RemChu said:


> I secretly resent my wife so I pushed for her lynch.




You bastard 


*Spoiler*: __ 



you did well


----------



## Stelios (May 9, 2018)

Kek CB will be filtered 
Corruption at its finest
Hold
My coffee

I m going in

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 9, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Kek CB will be filtered
> Corruption at its finest
> Hold
> My coffee
> ...



the motivation behind filtering it wasn't unscrupulous, though


----------



## Jeroen (May 9, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Kek CB will be filtered
> Corruption at its finest
> Hold
> My coffee
> ...



Blame someone who should be focusing on conquering Discord.


----------



## NO (May 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> the motivation behind filtering it wasn't unscrupulous, though


Privatizing the section for 1 creep isn’t exactly a practical solution.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 9, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Privatizing the section for 1 creep isn’t exactly a practical solution.



I don't disagree with that - was only clarifying for Stelios if he thought it was some power move with corrupt intent.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stelios (May 9, 2018)

I m missing of some spicy content here. Who’s the creep and what exactly has it done to scare people ?


----------



## Jeroen (May 9, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I m missing of some spicy content here. Who’s the creep and what exactly has it done to scare people ?



Finalbeta.


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Privatizing the section for 1 creep isn’t exactly a practical solution.


Yeah I brought that up.... but lol.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> you're saying stelios' kid won't be joining us in mafia later because his dad plays





MAD said:


> man now i need to go to someones family reunion and introduce the basic principle of it to them and find like the parents of five kids and make all the children town and the parents scum for the dank memes


The son of two of the members of The Syndicate has played games there, was rather amusing.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A I Z E N (May 9, 2018)

What's the rule for hosting? Host whenever?

I want to start running my Cowboy Bebop Sessions but OJ will take too long and this platform is better suited for this style of game play.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NO (May 9, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> What's the rule for hosting? Host whenever?
> 
> I want to start running my Cowboy Bebop Sessions but OJ will take too long and this platform is better suited for this style of game play.


You can host whenever. Hosts generally like to start the game when there's only 1 or 2 other games going on.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Catamount (May 9, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Finalbeta.


----------



## Catamount (May 9, 2018)

how will i know of all the drama if cb is closed 

also i have read a thread about mods and reps
you little tiny the smallest piece of shit, really


----------



## Catamount (May 9, 2018)

there are no rage threads in suggestions, what happened
tell me


----------



## NO (May 9, 2018)

Catamount said:


> there are no rage threads in suggestions, what happened
> tell me


It's not really drama and my thread got SCR'd merely for asking details about it. I will PM you.


----------



## Catamount (May 9, 2018)

but I can see blender
why can I see blender

blender is a safer place than cb because everyone is dead

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (May 9, 2018)

I miss the shitstorms that were so good for getting fat on popcorn and chips 
this should have caused a shitstorm 
but what this even is after deleting a cooking section and creating a section about drawing a new face above your own just cause one person wanted so
eh


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2018)

Nani ?!


----------



## Catamount (May 9, 2018)

omfg i want this sight abuse too


how did you do it


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2018)

Took me a second to figure it out, once I saw another user with it. @shade0180 figured it out too. Pretty simple.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 9, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch @RemChu @MAD funniest convo I read in awhile.




RemChu said:


> Took me a second to figure it out, once I saw another user with it. @shade0180 figured it out too. Pretty simple.


 I do not understand the context here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (May 9, 2018)

>you can pick a made up capeshit country but not the Netherlands

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dr. White (May 9, 2018)

Didi said:


> >you can pick a made up capeshit country but not the Netherlands


Germany is already an option...

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Catamount (May 9, 2018)

That was too fucking simple, can't believe it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (May 9, 2018)

I am a world citizen


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Benedict Cumberzatch @RemChu @MAD funniest convo I read in awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not understand the context here.


Raise your flag!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 9, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Raise your flag!


Wby?


----------



## Catamount (May 9, 2018)

Sups is slow <3


----------



## Didi (May 9, 2018)

When I was browsing NF I thought 
yes
what this forum needs
is more ways for users to unnecessarily stretch the page

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Catamount (May 9, 2018)

Just what I was thinking.


----------



## poutanko (May 9, 2018)

Catamount said:


> @poutanko
> I just wanted to see if the flag thingie works





Catamount said:


> it does





Catamount said:


> @poutanko


....what were you doing?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (May 9, 2018)

Just testing a new way to be more beautiful.


----------



## poutanko (May 9, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Just testing a new way to be more beautiful.


How to get those flags?


----------



## Catamount (May 9, 2018)

Fight for it.


----------



## poutanko (May 9, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Fight for it.


----------



## Catamount (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 9, 2018)

poutanko said:


> How to get those flags?



Bug the he'll out of White Wolf instead of looking it up. Or sacrifice Cat and take hers.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## poutanko (May 9, 2018)




----------



## poutanko (May 9, 2018)

Superman said:


> Bug the he'll out of White Wolf instead of looking it up. Or sacrifice Cat and take hers.


You don't have them either 
Is there some event or something?


----------



## Catamount (May 9, 2018)




----------



## poutanko (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 9, 2018)

poutanko said:


> You don't have them either
> Is there some event or something?



I did not want....and really I just wanted Cat out of the way...so she would have an excuse to disappear again.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Catamount (May 9, 2018)

Why do I need an excuse to do whatever 
I don't get it


----------



## Avito (May 9, 2018)

That looks pretty


----------



## shade0180 (May 9, 2018)

flag is in the personal detail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 9, 2018)

THIS IS AMERICA
DONT CATCH YOU SLIPPIN UP


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2018)

What are the lyrics?

We just wanna party 

sumthin sumthin

get the money~~~~~~


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 9, 2018)

RemChu said:


> sumthin sumthin



PARTY JUST FOR YOU


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2018)

The dancing in the SNL performance by the kids, infectious. Watched it last night before bed.


----------



## Jeroen (May 9, 2018)

Didi said:


> >you can pick a made up capeshit country but not the Netherlands



It's a football thing, so of course we ain't there. 



Didi said:


> When I was browsing NF I thought
> yes
> what this forum needs
> is more ways for users to unnecessarily stretch the page



That's what adblock is good for.


----------



## poutanko (May 9, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It's a football thing, so of course we ain't there.


...no wonder my country isn't there

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 9, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It's a football thing, so of course we ain't there.


The dutch just won the second last World Cup lmao.


----------



## Avito (May 9, 2018)

Football eh I guess time to wear spanish colours


----------



## Jeroen (May 9, 2018)

poutanko said:


> ...no wonder my country isn't there



Lol.



Dr. White said:


> The dutch just won the second last World Cup lmao.



Are they in the next world cup ?
Cause that's what the flags are for.

So Imma preemptively go gg.


----------



## Dr. White (May 9, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Are they in the next world cup ?
> Cause that's what the flags are for.
> 
> So Imma preemptively go gg.


Oh shit you guys didn't make it. That's nuts. Welp there is always real Germany to root for

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (May 9, 2018)

Germany


----------



## Avito (May 9, 2018)

But football is nothing compared to cricket


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 9, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> The dutch just won the second last World Cup lmao.



Bro do you even football.

The Dutch have never won it.

They are the ultimate vice-champions. They got 2nd place 3 times.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 9, 2018)

Actually Germany got 2nd place more times (4) but they also won 4 times so they're cool.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tiger (May 9, 2018)

MAD said:


> man now i need to go to someones family reunion and introduce the basic principle of it to them and find like the parents of five kids and make all the children town and the parents scum for the dank memes





RemChu said:


> Dude this is not fair.
> 
> Kids naturally going to trust their parents. Mafia wins.
> 
> Though. Parents will probably slip?



Just made me think of the plot of The Runaways comic series.


So glad I don't have to look at these stupid flags.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 9, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Oh shit you guys didn't make it. That's nuts. Welp there is always real Germany to root for



My stance for this is simple.
I root for whatever team the Dutch are up against.
Except when it's Germany.
Then I root for the Dutch.

Then again, I couldn't care less about the whole thing itself, so gg.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 9, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Just made me think of the plot of The Runaways comic series.
> 
> 
> So glad I don't have to look at these stupid flags.



i just looked this up how have i never heard of this it sounds great

im gonna ask my best friend about it he's a huge comics buff


----------



## Avito (May 9, 2018)

Shut up saggy tits, you suck in cricket too


----------



## Avito (May 9, 2018)

MAD said:


> i just looked this up how have i never heard of this it sounds great
> 
> im gonna ask my best friend about it he's a huge comics buff


Or you can watch the Web series from hulu


----------



## Tiger (May 9, 2018)

MAD said:


> i just looked this up how have i never heard of this it sounds great
> 
> im gonna ask my best friend about it he's a huge comics buff



I love The Runaways. I was looking for a fresh take on Marvel, and that was it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A I Z E N (May 9, 2018)

Catamount said:


>


He got the Trifecta and is banned on 3 Sites all at once Top Kek.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (May 9, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> He got the Trifecta and is banned on 3 Sites all at once Top Kek.


I thought he was already dead 
He was so horrible he made even Waffle go full alpha male on him


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 9, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I thought he was already dead
> He was so horrible he made even *Waffle* go full *alpha male* on him

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 9, 2018)

I second this post.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## A I Z E N (May 9, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I thought he was already dead
> He was so horrible he made even Waffle go full alpha male on him


Cockaroach.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baba (May 9, 2018)

I've watched 4 eps of runaways and then forgot about it 

Those 4eps I watched were pretty great

Reactions: Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 9, 2018)

So is the CB gone forever on what

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (May 9, 2018)

Exactly my point


Mr. Waffles said:


> I second this post.


If I were not at work I would go full nerd and find and remind you but I am at work I want to die I want all other people to die the coffee is ugly the croissant is guilty I suck in all the senses but a pleasant one and even autofix on phone is lagging and I need to read what I am typing
Life a shit.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 9, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So is the CB gone forever on what


It's currently on lockdown and invite only, have you not been added/want to be added?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A I Z E N (May 9, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> It's currently on lockdown and invite only, have you not been added/want to be added?


wth is cb?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (May 9, 2018)

Omg was it not because of finalbeta that kill yourself turned to kys and massive shitstorms of caring bears appeared and if I am not mistaking krory got banned because of it
Like
Cannot curse death wishes on internet
But why come online


----------



## White Wolf (May 9, 2018)

@C A N T I Chatterbox (CB Super) / social section

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Didi (May 9, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> The dutch just won the second last World Cup lmao.




Y-YES WE DID

THAT:'S WHAT HAPPENED YUP

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 9, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> It's currently on lockdown and invite only, have you not been added/want to be added?



Sure add me


----------



## SupremeKage (May 9, 2018)

[HASHTAG]#furrykingdom[/HASHTAG]


----------



## SupremeKage (May 9, 2018)

I hate you guys, furry kingdom could've been a thing

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 9, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> I hate you guys, furry kingdom could've been a thing

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 9, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> It's currently on lockdown and invite only, have you not been added/want to be added?


Why is it invite only? 

Add me, need to check on furry kingdom lmaoo


----------



## White Wolf (May 9, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Why is it invite only?
> 
> Add me, need to check on furry kingdom lmaoo


A dumbass being a dumbass


Okay I'll put you down for it

Reactions: Informative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> He got the Trifecta and is banned on 3 Sites all at once Top Kek.


The left hand path.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 9, 2018)

What kind of a horrible crime does someone need to make to get an entire section buried?

Posted Tazmo porn?


----------



## Ashi (May 9, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> What kind of a horrible crime does someone need to make to get an entire section buried?
> 
> Posted Tazmo porn?



Ya yeet


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2018)

Any info on what he got banned for on TMF and OJ?


----------



## Baba (May 9, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Any info on what he got banned for on TMF and OJ?


On OJ he got banned for harassment and also because of what he did in other forums


----------



## Catamount (May 9, 2018)

Baba said:


> because of what he did in other forum


This is priceless tbh.
Preventive strike.


----------



## Catamount (May 9, 2018)

Anti-beta vaccination


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 9, 2018)

Dude got a Thanos ban.

One snap of a finger and he got banned on half of the internet.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2018)

Baba said:


> On OJ he got banned for harassment and *also because of what he did in other forums*


wow lol


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 9, 2018)

FB right now:


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Baba (May 9, 2018)

can't stop playing

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Catamount (May 9, 2018)

True, got on a repeat for a little while today too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2018)

Fuck I miss home.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## A Optimistic (May 9, 2018)

@Melodie

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (May 9, 2018)

@Melodie @SinRaven 
Samen zuipen , wanneer ?

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (May 9, 2018)

Stelios said:


> @Melodie @SinRaven
> Samen zuipen , wanneer ?


----------



## Stelios (May 9, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>



I did with Sin already

You and @Didi are next


----------



## Stelios (May 9, 2018)

You don’t drink I know
Dus thee drinken met je


----------



## Jeroen (May 9, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I did with Sin already
> 
> You and @Didi are next



Good luck with that. 



Stelios said:


> You don’t drink I know
> Dus thee drinken met je



I drink.

I just don't particularly care to.


----------



## Melodie (May 9, 2018)

Sin evacuated to Mars.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 9, 2018)

melodie followed through on her trip to the netherlands?!


----------



## Catamount (May 9, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I drink.
> 
> I just don't particularly care to.


----------



## Jeroen (May 9, 2018)

Catamount said:


>


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 9, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>



is that your ken oath for us to go to a boozer and drink some goon bag


----------



## Jeroen (May 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> is that your ken oath for us to go to a boozer and drink some goon bag



Just so you know, I have no clue what you said here.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 9, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Just so you know, I have no clue what you said here.





makes me kind of clucky, you know


----------



## Jeroen (May 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> makes me kind of clucky, you know



Yeah still having no clue what you're saying.
Might wanna lay off the whatever it is.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 9, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Yeah still having no clue what you're saying.
> Might wanna lay off the whatever it is.



I'm teaching you Aussie slang! I imagine you on the beach, a piña colada in your left hand, some vegemite toast in your right hand. Under the shade of an umbrella, the blindingly blue skies reminiscent of Egypt. It's a fabulous fantasy


----------



## Didi (May 9, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I did with Sin already
> 
> You and @Didi are next




I promised Sin and he promised me that we would drink together (possibly with you there) somewhere in the future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 9, 2018)

Didi said:


> I promised Sin and he promised me that we would drink together (possibly with you there) somewhere in the future



facetime me


----------



## Didi (May 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> facetime me



no
Come to our country or get fucked

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 9, 2018)

Didi said:


> no
> Come to our country or get fucked



well, i don't want to die a virgin, so I guess no more traveling to amsterdam


----------



## Catamount (May 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'm teaching you Aussie slang! I imagine you on the beach, a piña colada in your left hand, some vegemite toast in your right hand. Under the shade of an umbrella, the blindingly blue skies reminiscent of Egypt. It's a fabulous fantasy


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 9, 2018)

Catamount said:


>



don't you ever fantasize like that about sir waffles the great?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 9, 2018)

stop flirting with catamount who is just a construct of mine but not my dupe it’s different


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 9, 2018)

MAD said:


> stop flirting with catamount who is just a construct of mine but not my dupe it’s different



who ever said one nice, flirtatious sentence catamount's way? can't recall


----------



## Catamount (May 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> don't you ever fantasize like that about sir waffles the great?





MAD said:


> stop flirting with catamount who is just a construct of mine but not my dupe it’s different


He is flirting with Waffle


Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> who ever said one nice, flirtatious sentence catamount's way? can't recall


see
told ya

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 9, 2018)

waffles is also catamount

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 9, 2018)

u can’t tell me u didn’t always suspect it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Catamount (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 9, 2018)

MAD said:


> u can’t tell me u didn’t always suspect it





MAD said:


> waffles is also catamount





Catamount has very, very interesting syntax. If I were a linguistics lecturer at the University of Manchester, I would study her/it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Catamount has very, very interesting syntax. If I were a linguistics lecturer at the University of Manchester, I would study her/it



the correct pronoun here was ‘me’

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 9, 2018)

MAD said:


> the correct pronoun here was ‘me’



@Catamount how do you feel about this?

Also, CB RATINGS WHEN


----------



## Dr. White (May 9, 2018)

MAD said:


> waffles is also catamount


This must be the work of an enemy stand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Catamount (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Catamount (May 9, 2018)

wad how do I feel please


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Catamount how do you feel about this?
> 
> Also, CB RATINGS WHEN



When the sun rises in the west and sets in the east. When the seas go dry and mountains blow in the wind like leaves.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 9, 2018)

Catamount said:


> wad how do I feel please



nothing


----------



## Catamount (May 9, 2018)

k.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 9, 2018)

MAD said:


> When the sun rises in the west and sets in the east. When the seas go dry and mountains blow in the wind like leaves.



you made me sub in that game that i died right after i subbed in and had to witness avito winning his first game on nf

and no ratings still

true despair true sadness 
my scream becomes a lily


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> you made me sub in that game that i died right after i subbed in and had to witness avito winning his first game on nf
> 
> and no ratings still
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Old 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 9, 2018)

GOAT MEME


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 9, 2018)

is he a poster here


----------



## Catamount (May 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> is he a poster here


don't even care about waffle anymore, eh?
wow
just
wow


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 9, 2018)

Catamount said:


> don't even care about waffle anymore, eh?
> wow
> just
> wow



dr. white > waffles


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Catamount how do you feel about this?
> 
> Also, CB RATINGS WHEN



plz no bully.


----------



## Catamount (May 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> is he a poster here





Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> dr. white > waffles





i wonder how white feels about this idea tho


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 9, 2018)

RemChu said:


> plz no bully.



REM, SPEAKING OF CB RATINGS. why didn't you play in the cb mafia 2? 



Catamount said:


> i wonder how white feels about this idea tho



it's da troof


----------



## Dr. White (May 9, 2018)

Waffles > Pancakes


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2018)

I didn't know about it or was busy.  Probably former.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2018)

I don't frequent CB, sooo likely hood of signing up for a game there is super low.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 9, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I don't frequent CB, sooo likely hood of signing up for a game there is super low.



I didn't know if wad advertised here since there were a lot of regulars from this section playing

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I didn't know if wad advertised here since there were a lot of regulars from this section playing



I made it a point to not do so since I wanted to occupy it with as much authentic CB regulars/lurkers as possible.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2018)

Wooo WW 

My eyes hath seen the glory of the coming of the Lord,

tfw when I remember singing that shit as a kid. -old


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2018)

That ending 

getting my wish seeing little bits of the other park zones.


----------



## Jeroen (May 10, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'm teaching you Aussie slang! I imagine you on the beach, a piña colada in your left hand, some vegemite toast in your right hand. Under the shade of an umbrella, the blindingly blue skies reminiscent of Egypt. It's a fabulous fantasy



Okay.



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> don't you ever fantasize like that about sir waffles the great?



I ain't no sir. 



MAD said:


> waffles is also catamount



Would be an improvement. 



MAD said:


> u can’t tell me u didn’t always suspect it



I suspected nothing.



Dr. White said:


> Waffles > Pancakes



Look at this guy being wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 10, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Okay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You give me the warm and fuzzies


----------



## Jeroen (May 10, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You give me the warm and fuzzies



I'm saddened by this in so many ways.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 10, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm saddened by this in so many ways.



Is it so hard knowing you're loved?  The object of affection?


----------



## Jeroen (May 10, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Is it so hard knowing you're loved?  The object of affection?



It's not hard.

Just unbelievable.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 10, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It's not hard.
> 
> Just unbelievable.



When the time comes, and you must choose between bestowing The Holy Couch upon either White Wolf or myself, I know you will make the right decision, Sir.


----------



## Jeroen (May 10, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> When the time comes, and you must choose between bestowing The Holy Couch upon either White Wolf or myself, I know you will make the right decision, Sir.



That's not even a decision.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 10, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That's not even a decision.



Your reflex is to give it to me? 

Thx, Wafflez-kun

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 10, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Your reflex is to give it to me?
> 
> Thx, Wafflez-kun



Have another optimistic.


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2018)




----------



## Didi (May 10, 2018)

MAD said:


> I made it a point to not do so since I wanted to occupy it with as much authentic CB regulars/lurkers as possible.




You must've at least a little, since at the time I didn't post in or check the CB at all
could've been someone else here who told me about it tho I don't remember


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2018)

Didi said:


> You must've at least a little, since at the time I didn't post in or check the CB at all
> could've been someone else here who told me about it tho I don't remember



It was mentioned in here as signups were almost filled and I said the same thing then.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2018)

Nello said:


> dafuq is staff stand





MAD said:


> Reading that Chatterbox thread eh
> 
> Each of their roles will have summons for staff members which basically have abilities of their own





Didi said:


> But I don't wanna summon staff members, that goes against everything I believe in





Underworld Broker said:


> Where's this thread?





MAD said:


> I literally just made it so that I could BM the staff with the abilities I’ll make for them





MAD said:


> As if you would play this game anyways





Underworld Broker said:


> I have to know first what's going on





MAD said:


> It's in the section 'Nigerian Embassy' under the Downtown Konoha forum.
> 
> I section banned myself as soon as I posted the sign-ups until they're filled again because fuck da police so I can't link it.





Underworld Broker said:


> Thanks for info
> 
> Also why is its name 'Nigerian Embassy' ?





WolfPrinceKouga said:


> 14 pages yet the 20 person game isn't even full yet





MAD said:


> 14 pages? really?
> 
> thats the chatterbox for u tho
> 
> shitposting galore





MAD said:


> cuz the section has an identity crisis since ever so the name of the section was put to a vote one day after a bunch of nominations threads and in true shitposting fashion the majority picked the most meme name possible





MAD said:


> who is playing?
> 
> inform the goons the earliest ill start the game is Monday if I get at least 20 by midnight on Friday
> 
> not gonna start it this weekend for sure



More or less when discussion around it spawned (Nov 21)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Catamount (May 10, 2018)

did you relly just go and dig this up


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2018)

Catamount said:


> did you relly just go and dig this up



Took no time at all to find.
I’m a resourceful fellow.


----------



## Catamount (May 10, 2018)

scary


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 10, 2018)




----------



## Catamount (May 10, 2018)

I can see CB
do I have byakugan or what


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 10, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I can see CB
> do I have byakugan or what



no longer private because of complaints

but the real cb is a pm chain


----------



## Tiger (May 10, 2018)

NF staff:

"Let's do a thing."

*staff discuss it for 6 months; arguments rage; friendships are compromised*

"A couple days have passed, and they don't like it. Get rid of the thing!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (May 10, 2018)

I really wanted to think I had byakugan.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2018)

if u start seeing things that u shouldn’t be seeing and ur eyes go all white with the veins on ur temple protruding pls seek medical attention immediately

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2018)

MAD said:


> More or less when discussion around it spawned (Nov 21)


Did you say those games were meant for newbies? 

I stayed away because of it...No fun in stomping newbs.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Did you say those games were meant for newbies?
> 
> I stayed away because of it...No fun in stomping newbs.



naw
but i did generally only want ppl who at least occasionally check the CB to participate

or else it doesn’t really make sense to host a members mafia game for it lol


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 10, 2018)

Superman said:


> What bt did you lose wearing that set?



I am connecting with my roots. 

Naruto brought us all together. Time to pay the respects.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> doubtful



WAD is the acronym for ‘What A Drag’ which is the English dub version of Shikamaru’s catchphrase

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 10, 2018)

MAD said:


> WAD is the acronym for ‘What A Drag’ which is the English dub version of Shikamaru’s catchphrase





So you were one of _those people _who liked Shikamaru.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> So you were one of _those people _who liked Shikamaru.



ya then i realized how gay i was for it
and i became an Uchiha fan
the patricians choice

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 10, 2018)

Don't forget Madara neg diffs NV


----------



## Dr. White (May 10, 2018)

Shikamaru GOAT

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 10, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Shikamaru GOAT



I'd be intrigued to know if we polled mafia players here how many would rank him in their top 3.


----------



## SupremeKage (May 10, 2018)

Shikamaru makes observations that everyone's oblivious to for no  good reason but to justify his 200 IQ. His genius is a hack factz

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 10, 2018)

Also didn't like how Shikamaru gets a pass for his revenge but Sasuke doesn't 

Shikamaru is a good character, but Kishi has a bias issue


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 10, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Shikamaru makes observations that everyone's oblivious to for no  good reason but to justify his 200 IQ. His genius is a hack factz



I'll put you down as one of the people who ranks him in top three, thanks.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Baba (May 10, 2018)

Shikamaru is my favorite character from Naruto too

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 10, 2018)

So we got

Baba
Fury King Kage
Dr. White 
WAD

this is shaping up to be a revelatory survey

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2018)

MAD said:


> naw
> but i did generally only want ppl who at least occasionally check the CB to participate
> 
> or else it doesn’t really make sense to host a members mafia game for it lol


Well most of them are noobs no?

So yeah ....


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2018)

B


Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I am connecting with my roots.
> 
> Naruto brought us all together. Time to pay the respects.


Boruto is terribad though, you lost a bet?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 10, 2018)

RemChu said:


> B
> 
> Boruto is terribad though, you lost a bet?



I'm changing my set in a moment.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (May 11, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> So you were one of _those people _who liked Shikamaru.





Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'd be intrigued to know if we polled mafia players here how many would rank him in their top 3.



Shikamaru is easily the best character of the protagonist generation.

He's up there with Kakashi, Zabuza, and Kisame. Not only that, but his love interest Temari is the only bearable teen girl in the series.

And someone here had the stones to compare _his_ revenge and Sasuke's pool of tears they call a main story. Shit happened. He grew up and took care of it like a goddamn boss. He didn't become a criminal or a whiny bitch. He also somehow found a way to accomplish his goals without betraying and/or killing his friends. He just got it done.

The most realistic portrayal of grief and loss in the entire series. 

I don't even like the series anymore, and haven't in a few years at least. But if Shikamaru is going to get dissed here, I'm keen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 11, 2018)

I'm telling you. There's a correlation between NF mafia players and their liking of Shikamaru.


----------



## Tiger (May 11, 2018)

Nice Taiga title. Love her.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 11, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Nice Taiga title. Love her.



...Well, this is awkward.


----------



## Tiger (May 11, 2018)

Not really awkward. I love Taiga-- don't really care who else does.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 11, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Not really awkward. I love Taiga-- don't really care who else does.



No, I mean, you commented on it right when I changed my usertitle haha


----------



## Tiger (May 11, 2018)

It was there for a bit. That's good enough.


----------



## SupremeKage (May 11, 2018)

You have to admit tho Kishi was bias with Shikamaru in to make him look good compared to others. And yes I'll compare his revenge to Sasuke because that shit was straight up double standards. It's funny how Kakashi told Sasuke to let go of his revenge, but then straight up helps Shikamaru accomplish his  like wut? It's okay for Shikamaru to avenge his sensei, but Sasuke can't do the same for his clan?

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 11, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> You have to admit tho Kishi was bias with Shikamaru in to make him look good compared to others. And yes I'll compare his revenge with Sasuke because that shit was straight up double standards. It's funny how Kakashi told Sasuke to let go of his revenge, but then straight up helps Shikamaru accomplish his  like wut? It's okay for Shikamaru to avenge his sensei, but Sasuke can't do the same for his clan?


They are not the same at all lmao. Shikamaru was on a sanctioned mission when Asuma died protecting them when they were operating and killing people in the country, and died for valuable info. Shikamaru was on an actual mission when he went with Kakashi and this happened as a direct result of the former mission. Akatsuki was directly a threat to their nation lmao.

Sasuke had revenge inside of him for like 5-7 years and his whole life revolved around it, so much so that he betrayed his village and his friends, put himself in a dangerous situation with Oro, became a world class felon, etc. Sasuke was completely consumed by it, and actively went out of his way for multiple years to find his brother. Then when he found his brother, and learned the truth, he shat on Itachi's memory by doing the exact opposite of what Itachi's sacrifice was for. 

Shikamaru and Sasuke's situation is not comparable outside of the loose notion of revenge.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 11, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> They are not the same at all lmao. Shikamaru was on a sanctioned mission when Asuma died protecting them when they were operating and killing people in the country, and died for valuable info. Shikamaru was on an actual mission when he went with Kakashi and this happened as a direct result of the former mission. Akatsuki was directly a threat to their nation lmao.
> 
> Sasuke had revenge inside of him for like 5-7 years and his whole life revolved around it, so much so that he betrayed his village and his friends, put himself in a dangerous situation with Oro, became a world class felon, etc. Sasuke was completely consumed by it, and actively went out of his way for multiple years to find his brother. Then when he found his brother, and learned the truth, he shat on Itachi's memory by doing the exact opposite of what Itachi's sacrifice was for.
> 
> Shikamaru and Sasuke's situation is not comparable outside of the loose notion of revenge.


 Obviously they're not the same, but their circumstances are somewhat similar. I'm just saying that it's not fair Shikamaru gets a pass when it comes to revenge but other characters don't. And Shikamaru wasn't on a mission initially, he was going to avenge his sensei with no notice until Tsunade came to stop them, and then to have kakashi save the day and have them resume the mission. I just find it hypocritical how Kakashi tells one to ignore their revenge, and tells another he'll help them accomplish it.

Only reason Sasuke betrayed the village was because he realized he wasn't growing at an ideal rate (in terms of power) and konoha was pulling him back from his ambitions. He wasn't essentially evil at the time, he only went bat shit crazy when he learned the truth of his clan. I honestly believe he would've went back to the village and attempt to restore his clan after avenging them.


----------



## Tiger (May 11, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Shikamaru and Sasuke's situation is not comparable outside of the loose notion of revenge.



100% this.


----------



## Dr. White (May 11, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Obviously they're not the same, but their circumstances are somewhat similar. I'm just saying that it's not fair Shikamaru gets a pass when it comes to revenge but other characters don't. And Shikamaru wasn't on a mission initially, he was going to avenge his sensei with no notice until Tsunade came to stop them, and then to have kakashi save the day and have them resume the mission. I just find it hypocritical how Kakashi tells one to ignore their revenge, and tells another he'll help them accomplish it.


No they aren't somewhat similar. Shika watched his sensei die when they went to recon on the team. His sensei saved the squad for valuable info. In this situation he directly watched the slaughter and was on official business to stop a direct threat. Akatsuki was a direct threat to people in the area. 

Sasuke came home to dead people as a child and spent years brooding over the situation and let it take over his life. There is a huge difference present here. *Kakashi didn't want to stop Sasuke solely because of revenge, he stopped him because it overtook everything in his life and was clearly leading him down a dark path.* Kakashi was suceeding until Itachi attacked the second time. What shikamaru did was dumb, but it was an instant emotional reaction; Akatsuki was still a threat, and his master died for solid info. So he went out to take care of that threat and avenge his teacher. He didn't brood over it for half a decade, become a non sociable recluse, and betray his friends. 



> Only reason Sasuke betrayed the village was because he realized he wasn't growing at an ideal rate (in terms of power) and konoha was pulling him back from his ambitions.


ok? And he joined a mass murderer who wanted to take his body in order to do so, and had no qualms about murdering Naruto and the squad when he met them in early pt. 2. He was all about killing Itachi and wasn't even able to form bonds. He was becoming a legit psycho/sociopath all because of how enthralled he was in his revenge. How do you not see the difference between he and Shikamaru?



> He wasn't essentially evil at the time, he only went bat shit crazy when he learned the truth of his clan. I honestly believe he would've went back to the village and attempt to restore his clan after avenging them.


Bruh he was already gone. He was going to kill Naruto on sight. He used all of his friends/people he was connected to. Only a couple moments displayed he wasn't a true 100% psycho (like when he beat 200 fodder nin but didn't kill them). He might have been able to recover but it's moot since he didn't and doesn't excuse his past shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

My opinion of SupremeKage just went to an all time low. 

Sasuke Apologist


----------



## Catamount (May 11, 2018)

I wonder how can one not like Shikamaru, among all the characters in the series he literaly has never done anything even mildly annoying. Not taking in account that arc in Shippuden, but I just made myself think it never happened.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (May 11, 2018)

RemChu said:


> My opinion of SupremeKage just went to an all time low.
> 
> Sasuke Apologist


So these are the posts people are replying to with something random to, I totally forgot I have him on ignore


----------



## Baba (May 11, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I wonder how can one not like Shikamaru, among all the characters in the series he literaly has never done anything even mildly annoying. Not taking in account that arc in Shippuden, but I just made myself think it never happened.


Which arc?


----------



## Catamount (May 11, 2018)

Baba said:


> Which arc?


The Shikamaru story it called or something, closer to the end in 400+ episodes, come on
The one with no subordination whatsoever, stupid mistakes and dramatic discussions.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

Catamount said:


> The Shikamaru story it called or something, closer to the end in 400+ episodes, come on
> The one with no subordination whatsoever, stupid mistakes and dramatic discussions.


Watching Naruto anime/ filler.  
That was the first mistake.


----------



## Baba (May 11, 2018)

Catamount said:


> The Shikamaru story it called or something, closer to the end in 400+ episodes, come on
> The one with no subordination whatsoever, stupid mistakes and dramatic discussions.


Oh, then I might not have watched it. I always skipped filler. I still haven't finished the last arc of Naruto Shippuden (anime) because how many fillers there was in it. 

However, those fillers led me to read Naruto Shippuden manga and then I started reading other manga as well after completing Naruto Shippuden manga. So I'm thankful for that xD


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

2 cool

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

That model chick she played on a Disney show with spies. Kacey undercover? 

She is really talented. 

Disclaimer: I have a teen sister, I do not ordinarily watch disney or teen dramas

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

that outfit needs a sword doe...


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

Rapier maybe?


----------



## Baba (May 11, 2018)

Joan of Arc had a rapier?


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

eyes wide shut mask and change her hair

she would be perfect


----------



## Catamount (May 11, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Watching Naruto anime/ filler.
> That was the first mistake.


It was in a canon episodes list, I did not watch fillers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

Uh I was just saying what I would add to it. 

Pretty dope design regardless.


----------



## SupremeKage (May 11, 2018)

Lol I don't think you got my point. Kishi made the narrative favour and glorify Shikamaru's revenge whereas Sasuke had to stfu and ignore his ambitions. All I'm saying is that Kishi favoured and had a bias for certain characters, you can't deny that. The context may be different but the theme is still the same.

And lol I'm not aplogizing for sasuke, he ain't even my fave. I'm just pointing out something in kishi's story.


----------



## SupremeKage (May 11, 2018)

Anyways I like Shikamaru, I just don't like how Kishi uses him to make others look subpar


----------



## SupremeKage (May 11, 2018)

I enjoyed this discussion, makes me want to rewatch the series

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Lol I don't think you got my point.* Kishi made the narrative favour and glorify Shikamaru's revenge whereas Sasuke had to stfu and ignore his ambitions*. All I'm saying is that Kishi favoured and had a bias for certain characters, you can't deny that. The context may be different but the theme is still the same.
> 
> And lol I'm not aplogizing for sasuke, he ain't even my fave. I'm just pointing out something in kishi's story.


Sasuke vs Itachi was one of the most epic fights in the series....

What are you smoking?

Sasuke gets his own little Hebi squad and gets to go on revenge, also after finding out the truth vows to destroy konoha. That was his whole shtick.

Entire manga glorifies Uchiha. Your point is irrelevant.


----------



## SupremeKage (May 11, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Sasuke vs Itachi was one of the most epic fights in the series....
> 
> What are you smoking?
> 
> ...


I meant as in Shikamaru revenge is "good" and Sasuke revenge is "bad"


----------



## Catamount (May 11, 2018)

The best fight in the series was Hinata vs Neji, cause hype


----------



## Dr. White (May 11, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Lol I don't think you got my point. Kishi made the narrative favour and glorify Shikamaru's revenge whereas Sasuke had to stfu and ignore his ambitions. All I'm saying is that Kishi favoured and had a bias for certain characters, you can't deny that. The context may be different but the theme is still the same.
> 
> And lol I'm not aplogizing for sasuke, he ain't even my fave. I'm just pointing out something in kishi's story.


No lmao. You clearly don't understand why one was painted acceptable and one was not lmao.


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> I meant as in Shikamaru revenge is "good" and Sasuke revenge is "bad"


If you can't see why one was morally correct and the other became unhealthy and dark.

That's on you.

and yeah author his bias it's his story, and yeah one is clearly right and the other wrong. 

Still at the end of the day Sasuke is more of a favorite of Kishi's than Shikamaru.


----------



## SupremeKage (May 11, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> No lmao. You clearly don't understand why one was painted acceptable and one was not lmao.


Revenge is revenge wtf it's never acceptable

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 11, 2018)

Are you guys seriously telling me Shikamaru has more of a right to avenge his sensei than Sasuke avenging his family? We're done here


----------



## Baba (May 11, 2018)

My fav fight in the whole series is Shikamaru vs Temari

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

...
He went about it the wrong way, he could have very well grown in the ranks in Konoha and get a mission to kill his brother that way.

That is a  very plausible scenario for the story to take don't you think?


Instead he has to be edgy and different and abandons the only remaining semblance of a home he had in Konoha. Betrays his only sorta family unit in team 7.

So yes he is flawed for doing that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 11, 2018)

Shikamaru literally raped hidan and y'all are like he's a hero lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 11, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Are you guys seriously telling me Shikamaru has more of a right to avenge his sensei than Sasuke avenging his family? We're done here


Just read. It's not that hard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Shikamaru literally raped hidan and y'all are like he's a hero lmao


?
Now you are being stupid.


----------



## Dr. White (May 11, 2018)

This was my fault for trying to debate logically with SK.


----------



## Baba (May 11, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Shikamaru literally raped hidan and y'all are like he's a hero lmao


Hidan was the bad guy 

so yeah


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

Like Sasuke is a basic anti hero. Itachi...starts a villain, turns anti villain, then becomes an anti hero?

Why I will always despise Itachi, character is a mess.


----------



## Baba (May 11, 2018)

@SupremeKage Do you really believe Sanji>Zoro or are you just trolling people?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

Hidan literally wearing voodoo make up and drinking blood... 

I wonder which one is the bad guy.


----------



## SupremeKage (May 11, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Just read. It's not that hard.


No I'll like you to explain how ones revenge is justified and the other isnt when it's pretty much the sand shit 


RemChu said:


> ?
> Now you are being stupid.


Can't tell it's a joke  


Baba said:


> Hidan was the bad guy
> 
> so yeah


Itachi was also the bad guy but I don't see Sasuke being glorified, more like halted


----------



## SupremeKage (May 11, 2018)

Baba said:


> @SupremeKage Do you really believe Sanji>Zoro or are you just trolling people?


Idk, want to find out?


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

this is autismforum, I can't tell if it's a joke if you don't put a emote at the end.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 11, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> No I'll like you to explain how ones revenge is justified and the other isnt when it's pretty much the sand shit


You didn't respond to my post outlining what we are talking about and instead stuck your fingers in your ears and repeated the same shit which obviously means you didn't read it. So

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (May 11, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Idk, want to find out?


Yes


----------



## Dr. White (May 11, 2018)

Bruh gayhiphop is the funniest shit I've seen in a while

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 11, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> You didn't respond to my post outlining what we are talking about and instead stuck your fingers in your ears and repeated the same shit which obviously means you didn't read it. So


 revenge is still revenge, don't try to sugarcoat it


----------



## SupremeKage (May 11, 2018)

Honestly tho this is hilarious, need to rewatch the series for nostalgia


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> revenge is still revenge, don't try to sugarcoat it


Just revenge is called. J U S T I C E. 

- b e l l d i n g s -


----------



## SupremeKage (May 11, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Just revenge is called. J U S T I C E.
> 
> - b e l l d i n g s -


And that justice will eventually breed more hatred, and a cycle will begin.

[HASHTAG]#pain2018[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Dr. White (May 11, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Explain.




I don't even listen to new hiphop so this shit is hilarious lmao

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 11, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> revenge is still revenge, don't try to sugarcoat it


Still proving you didn't read my argument. Goodkush.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 11, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Still proving you didn't read my argument. Goodkush.



Still responding to a troll. Goodkush.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

Kill me. Please.


----------



## Dr. White (May 11, 2018)

It's so childish but this dude's production and sync with the actual video's and flow creates a hilarious juxtaposition


----------



## Catamount (May 11, 2018)

I love seeing only these replies, but still having a whole picture of how the conversation is going


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

Hopefully my next incarnation will not remember I listened to gayhiphop today.


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

I'm a gay man and gay journalist.


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

I'm not straight.


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

Sounds like gay kendrick.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

K back to ACID house.


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

fuck you Dr.white.


----------



## Dr. White (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

AH THE 2nd video.

WHAT IS THIS

WTF'

why


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

he was asking for it @Dr. White this shit is terribad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 11, 2018)

RemChu said:


> he was asking for it @Dr. White this shit is terribad


That was the first one I saw lmao. Had no idea who the dude was.


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> That was the first one I saw lmao. Had no idea who the dude was.



He looks fucking terrible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

Keep that on the down low.


----------



## Didi (May 11, 2018)

N O I D E D


----------



## SupremeKage (May 11, 2018)

These rainbow looking power puff mumble rappers are the death of the genre


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

420 gucci gang


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

stayed up all night doing homework,

literallly no fuel in the tank and its morning
gonna skip
class

yeaaaaaah.


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

Mood:



as soon as I cut this music. I'm-ah be asleep I know it.

Running on empty


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

I have like 30 mins to decide.

If I'm staying or going. 

I should shower.


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

@Santi it has 201k DISLIKES hahahaha

how the fuck did 1.2million like this?


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

I don't even fight, If I saw that rainbow headed hoodrat I would split his wig.

Wtf is he doing with his life?

Anyone who breeds with him, smh.


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

S p l i s h


----------



## Catamount (May 11, 2018)

Do
Are you at your class or at your bed already


----------



## Catamount (May 11, 2018)

And what are you wearing


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

LOL. I'm at home. class is in like 2 hours but like you know get ready, then uh traffic. 
If I walked at a normal pace would take me 40 minutes to get downtown 
I usually just uber in the morning because I have $$$$. There is the public bus, and a free shuttle just for students. 
walk home in the afternoon, or walk to do other shit.
My calves are like swoll from all the inclines here . 

Wearing this weird Covfefe shirt I have and pajama pants.


LOL checked google maps says it takes exactly 41 mins to get to my school from where I live.

Ok that's pretty accurate.


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

I shared too much. S P L I S H


Don't sleep you gotta stay up
Don't don't sleep you gotta stay up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (May 11, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I usually just uber in the morning because I have $$$$.


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

You agree, but you asked?
-_-


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

Drew a ink drawing of the Zendaya chick in the joan d arc armor.

I'm in love with it.


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

I can really appreciate the outfit after studying it for about 2 hours.


----------



## Catamount (May 11, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Don't sleep you gotta stay up
> Don't don't sleep you gotta stay up


I have a night shift today

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I have a night shift today



Talking to myself.

Lyrics to a song too.

Miguel - _Sky walker_


----------



## Tiger (May 11, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> And that justice will eventually breed more hatred, and a cycle will begin.



Killing a village breeds hatred. Spurning every good thing in life for the devotion to violence breeds hatred. Being a total and absolute d-bag and all around insufferable shit to everyone and everything breeds hatred.

Killing one psychopath serial killer secretly in the middle of a forest breeds nothing but peace of mind.

You are going to sit here and try and argue that Kishi was biased AGAINST Sasuke? The golden boy. The real protagonist of the manga. He literally glorified turning into a sociopath just to achieve your goals. Fuck outta here painting Shikamaru's mission and Sasuke's obsession with the same brush.

And to be honest, I don't even truly have an issue with Sasuke going batshit and becoming a sociopathic killer given what he witnessed as a kid. My problem is glorifying him and his clan, and then welcoming him back to the village. That is horribad writing. He was a good villain, and should have ended as one.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

^^

Winner

Hidan is a terrorist cultist.

Balanced was restored in his defeat.

Naruto story writing is terribad.


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

Always saw Sasuke as a anti hero. 

Did he kill any konoha ninjas in the manga?


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

I'm a shower and then go pass out.


----------



## Dr. White (May 11, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I'm a shower and then go pass out.


Go to class!


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

6 hour friday class.


----------



## Catamount (May 11, 2018)

btw Hidan was voiced THE BEST in anime.
there were a lot of hysterical ones crying and cursing all the time (inluding Shukaku lol), hut when Hidan talked it was always so believable. the voice actor truly sounded psycho and the pitch was not too high, so it did not sound absurd. aside of the voice itself, I enjoyed the seiyuu work the most here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (May 11, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I'm a shower and then go pass out.


I will eat and then pass out


----------



## poutanko (May 11, 2018)

@Underworld Broker that size...that size...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (May 11, 2018)

and I do not like that horrible crimes are forgiven, but Sasuke actually did not do something THAT horrible to a village, because war SUDDENLY happened so he did not have an actual chance. killing that zoro, dozo, danzo or whatever was not a bad thing. honestly, the dude has been steeling EYES. like come on.
so I kinda get being able to forgive Sasuke.
however, I do not really enjoy the idea that everyone deserves forgivness. and this is rich, coming from someone who in fact is empathetic to the point of suffering almost equally with a strange in pain.
at the same time, love is love. one cannot deny how many faces it has and how powerful it is. and no, by many faces I do not mean actual sadistic tendencies and other deviated shit. I like that love prevails at least in some worlds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 11, 2018)

Literally everyone who committed a crime was redeemed which was definitely bad writing. But then again they're ninja's. Their profession is literally about sabotage, assassination, stealing intel, etc.


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 11, 2018)

poutanko said:


> @Underworld Broker that size...that size...



Ikr, it's gigantic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (May 11, 2018)

"He's a violent and dangerous criminal and murderer who sided with another violent and dangerous criminal with no care or thought for anyone but himself."

"Yeah...ok. BUT-- he didn't murder anyone from _our_ village."

"Good point, open the gates!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 11, 2018)

i mean
he shouldn’t have been forgiven obviously
but in naruto’s quest to become Ninja jesus his levels of magnanimous autism always had to shoot through the roof to break the ‘cycle of hatred’

just look at boruto

hokage Naruto is basically allowing Orochimaru back to his old shenanigans of kidnapping and experimenting on children again lol


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 11, 2018)

who knew my horrible joke set would spawn 300 messages and a fierce debate

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (May 11, 2018)

I laughed


*Spoiler*: __ 




h ttps://i.i mgur.com/9gl18Pn.m p4




kek


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Catamount (May 11, 2018)

MAD said:


> hokage Naruto is basically allowing Orochimaru back to his old shenanigans of kidnapping and experimenting on children again lol


That's what I have meant by saying that not everyone should be forgiven, cause the Orochimaru from Shippuuden is like Sasuke's grandpa and everybody cheers  How he escaped after the war ended even.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (May 11, 2018)

i no wanna go to work
i wanna be a cat and no go to work
i don't

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 11, 2018)

Catamount said:


> i no wanna go to work
> i wanna be a cat and no go to work
> i don't


----------



## Catamount (May 11, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


>


----------



## Catamount (May 11, 2018)

also fuck you waffle

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 11, 2018)

Catamount said:


> also fuck you waffle



He's a bad man


----------



## SupremeKage (May 11, 2018)

Catamount said:


> i no wanna go to work
> i wanna be a cat and no go to work
> i don't


Goals


----------



## Catamount (May 11, 2018)

He is not even a man, just a waffle. What can you demand from one.


----------



## Didi (May 11, 2018)

Waffle is not a waffle smh
he's a pancake pretending to be a waffle

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (May 11, 2018)

Makes it even worse.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 11, 2018)

Didi said:


> Waffle is not a waffle smh
> he's a pancake pretending to be a waffle


----------



## Catamount (May 11, 2018)

I feel fat and cholesterolic just looking at it


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 11, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I feel fat and cholesterolic just looking at it



That's how I feel looking in the mirror

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 11, 2018)

So... I finally started Erased...

@Dr. White I'm going to murder you since I know who the killer is


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 11, 2018)

going to cry


----------



## Dr. White (May 11, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> So... I finally started Erased...
> 
> @Dr. White I'm going to murder you since I know who the killer is


Erased begins good but ends trash. No loss. Also that was Iwan's character.

Also @MAD admitting he reads boruto

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 11, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Erased begins good but ends trash. No loss. Also that was Iwan's character.
> 
> Also @MAD admitting he reads boruto



naw but when it first came out ppl were talking about it so i scoped out a few pages

in one of the first like 10 chapters or smth naruto goes to oro cuz he needs to ask him some Qs and Oro is up to his usual fucking shenanigans 

the conversation was hilariously casual

it was basically like

"yo sup oro whats good"
"nm fam just here u know working on my science and shit kidnapping kids turning them into kidomarus and whatnot"
"haha u rascal ur always up to something!"

Reactions: Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 11, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Erased begins good but ends trash. No loss. Also that was Iwan's character.
> 
> Also @MAD admitting he reads boruto



ahh, then many apologies, white. next game i will protect you even if you are scum to correct this mistake.

@iwandesu i hate you, you i hate. policy lynch, next game.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 11, 2018)

MAD said:


> naw but when it first came out ppl were talking about it so i scoped out a few pages
> 
> in one of the first like 10 chapters or smth naruto goes to oro cuz he needs to ask him some Qs and Oro is up to his usual fucking shenanigans
> 
> ...



@Avalon's watchalong thread of Boruto was SO GOOD. 

what happened to that


----------



## Catamount (May 11, 2018)

I will not watch it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 11, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Avalon's watchalong thread of Boruto was SO GOOD.
> 
> what happened to that



he must have



ditched it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 11, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I will not watch it



Boruto watches you


----------



## A Optimistic (May 11, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Avalon's watchalong thread of Boruto was SO GOOD.
> 
> what happened to that



do you really mean that?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 11, 2018)

MAD said:


> he must have
> 
> 
> 
> ditched it


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 11, 2018)

Avalon said:


> do you really mean that?



I haven't seen Boruto, but I thought your writeups were hilarious. And I forget that this is a Naruto forum, so reading the religious-like feverishness of the posters in that thread was also gold

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 11, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I haven't seen Boruto, but I thought your writeups were hilarious. And I forget that this is a Naruto forum, so reading the religious-like feverishness of the posters in that thread was also gold




aww thank you, im glad you enjoyed it

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 11, 2018)

Avalon said:


> aww thank you, im glad you enjoyed it



weren't you also doing a my hero academy watchalong


----------



## A Optimistic (May 11, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch 

i have something that will make you happy, check your inbox

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 11, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> weren't you also doing a my hero academy watchalong



and i successfully finished watching it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 11, 2018)

@Avalon ditching Bordo is understandable, but if you were to ditch HxH then we beefing

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (May 11, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> @Avalon ditching Bordo is understandable, but if you were to ditch HxH then we beefing




i wont ditch HxH i promise

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 11, 2018)

where is zatch and why isn't he checking his PMs

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 11, 2018)

Avalon said:


> @Benedict Cumberzatch
> 
> i have something that will make you happy, check your inbox



I AWAIT THIS MESSAGE WITH GLEE



Avalon said:


> and i successfully finished watching it



Did you really? 

is that why you've been gone this past week?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 11, 2018)

Avalon said:


> where is zatch and why isn't he checking his PMs



Only PM I got was the CB chain


----------



## A Optimistic (May 11, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Only PM I got was the CB chain




i was waiting for your safe return here before i sent it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 11, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> is that why you've been gone this past week?



i was gone?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (May 11, 2018)

Nicki just delivered the best verse of her career. I'm in shambles.


----------



## Shizune (May 11, 2018)

_FUCK I just heard through the GRAPEVINE?
These musty BITCHES thinking they could take MINE?
You bitches CHANCES is slimmer than my WAISTLINE!

_​


----------



## Shizune (May 11, 2018)

When you're supposed to end your mafia game but there's a new Nicki verse out

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Shizune (May 11, 2018)

_With the best FEATURE out the Apple since Face-TIME!
_
BITCH. THIS IS NEXT LEVEL LYRICISM. HALF YOU UNCULTURED, UNWORLDLY SWINE WON'T EVEN GET THIS LINE.​


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> When you're supposed to end your mafia game but there's a new Nicki verse out



Remember when @Superman thought you were cancelling your game


----------



## Shizune (May 11, 2018)

I'M TRYING TO DO THE LAST VOTE COUNT BUT I KEEP STOPPING TO RAP WITH MY GUN FINGERS


----------



## Shizune (May 11, 2018)

_All of my buddies on TEN!
All of my monies in YEN!
All we know here is to WIN!
FABULOUS! GONE WITH THE WIND!

_​


----------



## Shizune (May 11, 2018)

_I see all these PRETEND Barbies!_
_I am beginning to END Barbies!_
_I am Nicki the NINJA! HaraJUKU!_
_'member? I BEEN Barbie!_

​


----------



## Shizune (May 11, 2018)

_WALK IN THAT BITCH WITH MY BOOBIES OUT!!!_

​


----------



## Shizune (May 11, 2018)

Nicki Minaj's music makes me feel like I am violent, skinny, wealthy, and well-cared for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 11, 2018)

Avalon said:


> okay



OOOOHHHH, this is exciting.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 11, 2018)

What did you think of hero academy? pretty average stuff, yeah?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 11, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> A Florida man interested in karate is alleged to have found an elusive and illegal target for his kicks: bird faces. Last week, the Orlando Sentinel reported that Rocco Joseph Mantella was arrested for “practicing karate” by kicking swans in the head at a park in downtown Orlando, and further details of his arrest—which were first published by the Bloody Elbow—are wild as shit.
> 
> According to an Orange County (Fla.) arrest affidavit, Mantella was spotted by a few witnesses around 9:30 a.m. on Thursday, April 26, kicking a bunch of animals. Someone saw him kick one swan in the head and another in the butt while “practicing karate.” His kicks were enough to knock one swan down, and a witness said he was kicking “as hard as possible.” Mantella also apparently targeted a small duck enjoying a morning nap. When one witness saw what he was doing, he apparently began to laugh at her.
> 
> ...


Florida is the shittiest country IRL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 11, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> OOOOHHHH, this is exciting.



so is your avatar


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 11, 2018)

Avalon said:


> so is your avatar



You've read this novel?! 



Dr. White said:


> Florida is the shittiest country IRL



the café has at least two disturbing stories about florida each week

wad's country indeed

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2018)

MAD said:


> naw but when it first came out ppl were talking about it so i scoped out a few pages
> 
> in one of the first like 10 chapters or smth naruto goes to oro cuz he needs to ask him some Qs and Oro is up to his usual fucking shenanigans
> 
> ...



This is like the only chapter I "read" 

disgusting.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 11, 2018)

:skull:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (May 11, 2018)

Lol failed


----------



## MO (May 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> When you're supposed to end your mafia game but there's a new Nicki verse out


where I don't see it?


----------



## MO (May 11, 2018)

@Shizune top 5 nicki verse.


----------



## Shizune (May 11, 2018)

MO said:


> @Shizune top 5 nicki verse.



BITCH I'M SAYING!!! LIKE WHAT??? SHE HAD SOMETHING ON HER MIND, SHE HAD A SITUATION TO ADDRESS, SHE HAD SOMETHING TO SAY!!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shizune (May 11, 2018)

_*Fuck I just HEARD through the grapevine?!*_
_*These lil musty BITCHES thinking they could take MINE?!*_
_*You BITCHES CHANCES looking SLIMMER than my WAISTLINE!*_

​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (May 11, 2018)

She really just called herself skinny on this song. FJFGHHDDDDD


----------



## MO (May 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> BITCH I'M SAYING!!! LIKE WHAT??? SHE HAD SOMETHING ON HER MIND, SHE HAD A SITUATION TO ADDRESS, SHE HAD SOMETHING TO SAY!!!


lol My bad I meant what are you top 5 nicki verses.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (May 11, 2018)

MO said:


> lol My bad I meant what are you top 5 nicki verse.



Nnnnnnn

Oh I'm so glad you asked


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 11, 2018)

MO

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Catamount (May 11, 2018)




----------



## SupremeKage (May 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> _*Fuck I just HEARD through the grapevine?!*_
> _*These lil musty BITCHES thinking they could take MINE?!*_
> _*You BITCHES CHANCES looking SLIMMER than my WAISTLINE!*_
> 
> ​


 gif had me like


----------



## Shizune (May 11, 2018)

Arranged in chronological order, mind you! @MO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (May 11, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Arranged in chronological order, mind you! @MO


great list 

I think her verse in my chick bad should be there.


----------



## Shizune (May 11, 2018)

MO said:


> great list
> 
> I think her verse in my chick bad should be there.



Come on TASTE! The MCB verse was ALMOST there. It's like #7.


^ This is #6 now. Poke It Out literally came out today. Before that Danny Glover was in my top 5 for yeeeears.


----------



## Tiger (May 12, 2018)

Super Troopers 2.

Meh.


----------



## Dr. White (May 12, 2018)

[HASHTAG]#thanosdidnothingwrong[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Jαmes (May 12, 2018)

what the fuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (May 12, 2018)

Oh hi Jalphames


----------



## NO (May 12, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


>


Lmao, did you just watch Death Parade? 

@MAD, remember when you overhyped this anime to everyone and I picked it up? What an emotional rollercoaster. Started out really good then had the weirdest ending.


----------



## Jαmes (May 12, 2018)

Didi said:


> Oh hi Jalphames


sup diddums? how's stuff been?


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 12, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Lmao, did you just watch Death Parade?
> 
> @MAD, remember when you overhyped this anime to everyone and I picked it up? What an emotional rollercoaster. Started out really good then had the weirdest ending.



Yeah, finished it a few days ago, was pretty nice


----------



## Dr. White (May 12, 2018)

lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (May 12, 2018)

Jαmes said:


> sup diddums? how's stuff been?



I'm good, workin' and chillin' and still shittin' on scrubs in mafia NP 

how about you?


----------



## Lord Genome (May 12, 2018)

It's the Alpha James


----------



## Dr. White (May 12, 2018)

Welp, time to watch Dortmund fuck up.


----------



## Catamount (May 12, 2018)

I have started Fushigi Yuugi yesterday and I do not know how to feel about this. it is definitely not Juuni Kokuki


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 12, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I have started Fushigi Yuugi yesterday and I do not know how to feel about this. it is definitely not Juuni Kokuki



make a watch along thread

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Catamount (May 12, 2018)

Should I watch Naruto movies, which ones


----------



## Catamount (May 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> make a watch along thread


Why


----------



## poutanko (May 12, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I have started Fushigi Yuugi yesterday and I do not know how to feel about this. it is definitely not Juuni Kokuki


So many pretty boys there

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Catamount (May 12, 2018)

poutanko said:


> So many pretty boys there


but it was funnier in the AMVs and I also wanted Juuni Kokuki smh


----------



## Dr. White (May 12, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Should I watch Naruto movies, which ones


There is a cool one where some dude steals a bunch of kekkai genkai like storm release (before darui/sandaime were a thing) and swift release. The forst one is also decent I have it in colored manga form.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Catamount (May 12, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> There is a cool one where some dude steals a bunch of kekkai genkai like storm release (before darui/sandaime were a thing) and swift release. The forst one is also decent I have it in colored manga form.


Is it when they are kids or Shippuuden already?


----------



## Dr. White (May 12, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Is it when they are kids or Shippuuden already?


Both are pre shippuden.


----------



## SupremeKage (May 12, 2018)

What's angle shooting? I keep seeing the term thrown around. Is it targeting someone indirectly?


----------



## Dr. White (May 12, 2018)

Oops my bad will of fire (the one with different KKG's) is shippuden. @Catamount

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 12, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> What's angle shooting? I keep seeing the term thrown around. Is it targeting someone indirectly?


@darren


----------



## poutanko (May 12, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> What's angle shooting? I keep seeing the term thrown around. Is it targeting someone indirectly?



@C A N T I

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Catamount (May 12, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Oops my bad will of fire (the one with different KKG's) is shippuden. @Catamount


I think I have even seen before both, but will re-watch, cause it will be kinda different after finally finishing the series, thanks


----------



## SupremeKage (May 12, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> @darren


.....? Lol who is this? The man hasn't logged on since 2006 lol


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 12, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Why



They're popular here. You write your reactions to episodes and revive sections and incite debates. win win

dr. white, what is a telecaster from your pic 

pot paraphernalia?


----------



## Jαmes (May 12, 2018)

Didi said:


> I'm good, workin' and chillin' and still shittin' on scrubs in mafia NP
> 
> how about you?



awesome. working too for the most part, contributing to society lel. everything here looks different.



Lord Genome said:


> It's the Alpha James



lg mah boi. 

i don't know how to use the emotes anymore.


----------



## Catamount (May 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> They're popular here. You write your reactions to episodes and revive sections and incite debates. win win


They are not popular, people who start them are popular, I am not popular, I don't really do necromancy either


----------



## SupremeKage (May 12, 2018)

Catamount said:


> They are not popular, people who start them are popular, I am not popular, I don't really do necromancy either


That's not true. Personally I love to see anyone's reaction to a series I love.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 12, 2018)

May has been better than April

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Genome (May 12, 2018)

Jαmes said:


> awesome. working too for the most part, contributing to society lel. everything here looks different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's dumb

I just use the emote button thing and hope I find it


----------



## Dr. White (May 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> They're popular here. You write your reactions to episodes and revive sections and incite debates. win win
> 
> dr. white, what is a telecaster from your pic
> 
> pot paraphernalia?


 
and yeh, I used to get lit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 12, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> What's angle shooting? I keep seeing the term thrown around. Is it targeting someone indirectly?



Angle-shooting is when you look and go through means outside of the discussion in the day phase and actions at night in order to resolve the game. 

For example:

-asking a player what is Town's alignment color or win condition
-Viewing poster's profiles who are visible to see whether or not they are engaged in conversation
-telling a player you will give them a big avatar if they vote with you

The last one in particular is part of a subcategory of angle-shooting called Out of Game Influence (OGI), which is when you intentionally use illicit motives outside the game to influence it. (Kill X tonight and ill suck ur dick irl )

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 12, 2018)

MAD said:


> Angle-shooting is when you look and go through means outside of the discussion in the day phase and actions at night in order to resolve the game.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...


Thanks lmao, this was very informative


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 12, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> and yeh, I used to get lit.



you can play the guitar?


----------



## Tiger (May 12, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> What's angle shooting? I keep seeing the term thrown around. Is it targeting someone indirectly?





MAD said:


> Angle-shooting is when you look and go through means outside of the discussion in the day phase and actions at night in order to resolve the game.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...



Hosts should show example roles and tell everyone in the first post what the different alignment colors are if they're concerned about angle-shooting role PMs. Some sites don't discourage that kind of investigating.


----------



## Magic (May 12, 2018)

Did you know :

Rabbits aren't rodents (like rats or mice) - they are lagomorphs. While lagomorphs and rodents are certainly related, you might also say that rabbits are related to horses as well. Rabbits and horses share similarities in their diet and in their method of digesting food.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stelios (May 12, 2018)

Eurovision used to be bad
Now it’s terribad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (May 12, 2018)

It’s like the worst of pop music imitators are competing with each other


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 12, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Eurovision used to be bad
> Now it’s terribad



I was just watching it haha


----------



## Stelios (May 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I was just watching it haha



The winner this year is an Israeli Picachu meme.
That’s like some NF persona transcended the forum reality and went to sing to Eurovision

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 12, 2018)

Stelios said:


> The winner this year is an Israeli Picachu meme.
> That’s like some NF persona transcended the forum reality and went to sing to Eurovision



I JUST watched the winner getting crowned. yeah, the chicken lady. she looks like bjork. her studio version of the song is all right, but the live wasn't that great. i'm surprised a lot of people in germany dislike the german candidate. he was not bad


----------



## Didi (May 12, 2018)

I'M NOT YOUR TOY
YOU STUPID GOY


----------



## Stelios (May 12, 2018)

Didi said:


> I'M NOT YOUR TOY
> YOU STUPID GOY





This song is the new summer club hit
Live with this


----------



## Stelios (May 12, 2018)

At least it’s not despacito

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 12, 2018)

Didi said:


> I'M NOT YOUR TOY
> YOU STUPID GOY



was she saying goy or boy? I thought it was boy


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 12, 2018)

never forgive eurovision after their slight against epic sax guy

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 12, 2018)

Stelios said:


> At least it’s not despacito



That song will never die.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 12, 2018)

WHY IS EVERYONE SINGING IN ENGLISH

WE WANT FOREIGN LANGUAGES

WE WANT CELINE DION


----------



## Didi (May 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> was she saying goy or boy? I thought it was boy



she said boy of course I'm just memeing


----------



## Catamount (May 12, 2018)

You actually watching it.


----------



## Stelios (May 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> WHY IS EVERYONE SINGING IN ENGLISH
> 
> WE WANT FOREIGN LANGUAGES
> 
> WE WANT CELINE DION



I agree with 2/3 of this post


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 12, 2018)

Didi said:


> she said boy of course I'm just memeing



Is it sad that I legitimately believed you and wouldn't be surprised if that were the lyrics? It would be a STATEMENT against anti-Semitism!!!



Catamount said:


> You actually watching it.







Stelios said:


> I agree with 2/3 of this post


----------



## Catamount (May 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 12, 2018)

Catamount said:


>



You made fun of us watching the glory 

Someone should make a Eurovision Mafia.


----------



## Catamount (May 12, 2018)

This is a smile with Mozilla Firefox and Internet Explorer.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 12, 2018)

Catamount said:


> This is a smile with Mozilla Firefox and Internet Explorer.



I use chrome.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Catamount (May 12, 2018)

It is still  all over.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 12, 2018)

Catamount said:


> It is still  all over.



nello is on right now. you should tag him

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Catamount (May 12, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 12, 2018)

Catamount said:


> @Benedict Cumberzatch



Cat, I feel like we are two of the best friends in this rain drop forest of doves we call NF.

Y/N


----------



## Catamount (May 12, 2018)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 12, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 12, 2018)

Whelp, it's official. With a vote of 10-0, Cat: you have been chosen.


----------



## A Optimistic (May 12, 2018)

zatch whats going on in your usertitle?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 12, 2018)

I SAID HEY

WHATS GOING ON?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Magic (May 12, 2018)

Wonderful kind of day.


----------



## Magic (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 12, 2018)

Avalon said:


> zatch whats going on in your usertitle?



WAD when Froggy Gifted asked for a modkill

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## A Optimistic (May 12, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 12, 2018)

@C A N T I when JJ turned out to be the Caliph

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 12, 2018)

Mafia community and the Death Note Game

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 12, 2018)

This meme in particular

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Catamount (May 12, 2018)

Atrocious page.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 12, 2018)

MAD said:


> This meme in particular



I'm getting bath house access to see your pics

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'm getting bath house access to see your pics

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dr. White (May 12, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A I Z E N (May 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @C A N T I when JJ turned out to be the Caliph


Sore Topic.

JayJay outplayed me tbh tbf


----------



## Catamount (May 12, 2018)

Your avatar reminds me I need to make two more piercings in the ear

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 12, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Your avatar reminds me I need to make two more piercings in the ear



i used to have 3 piercings on each ear

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Catamount (May 12, 2018)

MAD said:


> i used to have 3 piercings on each ear


Not powerful.
I have 5 and I need 7.


----------



## Dr. White (May 12, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch ever had voodoo ranger ipa from new belgium?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 12, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> @Benedict Cumberzatch ever had voodoo ranger ipa from new belgium?



Nope, but I just checked it out on Beer Advocate. Sweet, tropical flowers, pineapple, lime, refreshing sound like good descriptors of something I'd like. Is good? @C A N T I, have you tried it?


----------



## Dr. White (May 12, 2018)

Yeah it's great, I have it right now.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Catamount (May 12, 2018)

Are you talking about beer dammit


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 12, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Are you talking about beer dammit



Do you... not... like beer?... that means you haven't found a style you enjoy. there's one for everyone.



Dr. White said:


> Yeah it's great, I have it right now.



I was just at Whole Foods. 



I'll check next time


----------



## A I Z E N (May 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Nope, but I just checked it out on Beer Advocate. Sweet, tropical flowers, pineapple, lime, refreshing sound like good descriptors of something I'd like. Is good? @C A N T I, have you tried it?


I haven't had it in almost two years I never drink New Belgian anymore.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A I Z E N (May 12, 2018)

It was solid last I remember.

I mostly drink Saisons, Pilsners and Lagers now a days.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 12, 2018)

I LOVE SAISONS

I don't have much experience with Pilsners.

Some experience with lagers


----------



## Catamount (May 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Do you... not... like beer?... that means you haven't found a style you enjoy. there's one for everyone.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 12, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Not powerful.
> I have 5 and I need 7.



that’s gay bro


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 12, 2018)

Catamount said:


>



You are SO weird

but i enjoy it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Catamount (May 12, 2018)

MAD said:


> that’s gay bro


ikr
hence the smiley

but I actually enjoy piercing process more than the result, the world is so unfair.


----------



## Dr. White (May 12, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> It was solid last I remember.
> 
> I mostly drink Saisons, Pilsners and Lagers now a days.


No more IPa's?!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 12, 2018)

have u tried acupuncture

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 12, 2018)

MAD said:


> have u tried acupuncture


Nope. Not into alternative healing and hate needles.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Catamount (May 12, 2018)

MAD said:


> have u tried acupuncture


no why
it is so weird
i am not into weird things
obviously


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 12, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Nope. Not into alternative healing and hate needles.



lol I think wad was saying since cat likes the sensation of getting pierced he should do acupuncture

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 12, 2018)

Catamount said:


> no why
> it is so weird
> i am not into weird things
> obviously


----------



## Catamount (May 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> lol I think wad was saying since cat likes the sensation of getting pierced he should do acupuncture


Wad was obviously talking to Waffle.


----------



## Catamount (May 12, 2018)

I have experienced that in the age when I still could not smack hard enough to be left to die alone.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 12, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Wad was obviously talking to Waffle.



@Mr. Waffles is my best friend so you need to shut your whiskers today. on mother's day of all days. waffles' day. please.



Catamount said:


> I have experienced that in the age when I still could not smack hard enough to be left to die alone.



I SWEAR you are Kamal. JUST TELL ME he is your dupe. I'm going crazy.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 12, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Nope. Not into alternative healing and hate needles.



Do you know afgpride? I feel like you two would hit it off and irl would go around debunking stuff


----------



## Catamount (May 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Mr. Waffles is my best friend so you need to shut your whiskers today. on mother's day of all days. waffles' day. please.
> 
> 
> 
> I SWEAR you are Kamal. JUST TELL ME he is your dupe. I'm going crazy.


Don't feel like talking to you anymore tbh. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 12, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Don't feel like talking to you anymore tbh. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## A I Z E N (May 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I LOVE SAISONS
> 
> I don't have much experience with Pilsners.
> 
> Some experience with lagers


Pilsners are nice probably my favorite style of beer right now would be Hoppy Pils.


Dr. White said:


> No more IPa's?!


At my brewery we specialize in Sours and Hoppy Ales so I drink them too often now.


MAD said:


> have u tried acupuncture


Acupuncture is my jam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Do you know afgpride? I feel like you two would hit it off and irl would go around debunking stuff


Yeah we talk sometimes around the forum especially in the nba thread. I fucks with him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (May 13, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> my brewery we specialize in Sours and Hoppy Ales so I drink them too often now.


You work at brwery


----------



## SupremeKage (May 13, 2018)

That looks relaxing

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## A I Z E N (May 13, 2018)

Avito said:


> You work at brwery


Yes you ningen


----------



## Avito (May 13, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> Yes you ningen


Eoe sounds awesome the smell in the air would enough to me drunk, a lot better than where i work 
Although i love my work but not the place


----------



## A I Z E N (May 13, 2018)

Avito said:


> Eoe sounds awesome the smell in the air would enough to me drunk, a lot better than where i work
> Although i love my work but not the place


It's fun is work both the taproom and production cellarman

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 13, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Mr. Waffles is my best friend so you need to shut your whiskers today. on mother's day of all days. waffles' day. please.
> 
> 
> 
> I SWEAR you are Kamal. JUST TELL ME he is your dupe. I'm going crazy.


----------



## Avito (May 13, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> It's fun is work both the taproom and production cellarman


try being a testing engineer for trucks where you have to travel for like 4 hours 3 to 4 times a week on a truck in 45 c heat


----------



## A I Z E N (May 13, 2018)

Avito said:


> try being a testing engineer for trucks where you have to travel for like 4 hours 3 to 4 times a week on a truck in 45 c heat


Yeah I'll pass on that this is my passion I dropped out of college for this field of work.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Avito (May 13, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> Yeah I'll pass on that this is my passion I dropped out of college for this field of work.


I love the analysis part which i have to in the rest 5 hours of my time thr part that i hate is only the travel one


----------



## Stelios (May 13, 2018)

>Belgian beer farts

The dread 
The horror 
Of anyone unfortunate to be around

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A I Z E N (May 13, 2018)

Stelios said:


> >Belgian beer farts
> 
> The dread
> The horror
> Of anyone unfortunate to be around


Life


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 13, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I have experienced that in the age when I still could not smack hard enough to be left to die alone.



Wondering how that feels like, maybe like an octopus is touching you I guess

Reactions: Creative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (May 13, 2018)

Man some of the streets here most shady looking streets of any city I've been too  in my life


----------



## Magic (May 13, 2018)

To*


----------



## Dr. White (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Dr. White (May 13, 2018)

Wad is domo genesis lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Man some of the streets here most shady looking streets of any city I've been too  in my life



Take a pic


----------



## Stelios (May 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Wondering how that feels like, maybe like an octopus is touching you I guess



It burns

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 13, 2018)

The GOAT


----------



## A I Z E N (May 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Wondering how that feels like, maybe like an octopus is touching you I guess


Broki it is enlightening I'll tell you that much a slight burn the first time cause you dint know what to expect after the first few times it's pure heavenly bliss

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A I Z E N (May 13, 2018)

Your music choice is lit DW

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (May 13, 2018)

@RemChu shqre your gif collection, kuroneko


----------



## Catamount (May 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Wondering how that feels like, maybe like an octopus is touching you I guess


nah, it does not feel like anything tbh if they do not hold it till the tissues are rotting lol
in the 21st century the medicine in the hands of loving family is still a torture weapon


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 13, 2018)

Koalas are fucking horrible animals. They have one of the smallest brain to body ratios of any mammal, additionally - their brains are smooth. A brain is folded to increase the surface area for neurons. If you present a koala with leaves plucked from a branch, laid on a flat surface, the koala will not recognise it as food. They are too thick to adapt their feeding behaviour to cope with change. In a room full of potential food, they can literally starve to death. This is not the token of an animal that is winning at life. 

Speaking of stupidity and food, one of the likely reasons for their primitive brains is the fact that additionally to being poisonous, eucalyptus leaves (the only thing they eat) have almost no nutritional value. They can't afford the extra energy to think, they sleep more than 80% of their fucking lives. When they are awake all they do is eat, shit and occasionally scream like fucking satan. Because eucalyptus leaves hold such little nutritional value, koalas have to ferment the leaves in their guts for days on end. 

Unlike their brains, they have the largest hind gut to body ratio of any mammal. Many herbivorous mammals have adaptations to cope with harsh plant life taking its toll on their teeth, rodents for instance have teeth that never stop growing, some animals only have teeth on their lower jaw, grinding plant matter on bony plates in the tops of their mouths, others have enlarged molars that distribute the wear and break down plant matter more efficiently... Koalas are no exception, when their teeth erode down to nothing, they resolve the situation by starving to death, because they're fucking terrible animals. 

Being mammals, koalas raise their joeys on milk (admittedly, one of the lowest milk yields to body ratio... There's a trend here). When the young joey needs to transition from rich, nourishing substances like milk, to eucalyptus (a plant that seems to be making it abundantly clear that it doesn't want to be eaten), it finds it does not have the necessary gut flora to digest the leaves. To remedy this, the young joey begins nuzzling its mother's anus until she leaks a little diarrhoea (actually fecal pap, slightly less digested), which he then proceeds to slurp on. This partially digested plant matter gives him just what he needs to start developing his digestive system. Of course, he may not even have needed to bother nuzzling his mother. She may have been suffering from incontinence. 

Why? 

Because koalas are riddled with chlamydia. In some areas the infection rate is 80% or higher. This statistic isn't helped by the fact that one of the few other activities koalas will spend their precious energy on is rape. Despite being seasonal breeders, males seem to either not know or care, and will simply overpower a female regardless of whether she is ovulating. If she fights back, he may drag them both out of the tree, which brings us full circle back to the brain: Koalas have a higher than average quantity of cerebrospinal fluid in their brains. This is to protect their brains from injury... should they fall from a tree. An animal so thick it has its own little built in special ed helmet. I fucking hate them.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Avito (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (May 13, 2018)

I almost believed it


----------



## Avito (May 13, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I almost believed it


I completely believed it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (May 13, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Didi (May 13, 2018)

drop bears on the other hand are terrifying


----------



## Tiger (May 13, 2018)

Hilarious rant about koalas.

People think they're cuddly because eucalyptus leaves also make them high as fuck. If that were to wear off mid snuggle, they have the tools to rip your face off.


----------



## Stelios (May 13, 2018)

Kek
fb is in the blacklist of tmf as well

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (May 13, 2018)

And rax?
Rax the same nf rax?


----------



## Aries (May 13, 2018)

I'm tempted to bring back those good old community sets. Sphyer did one for Bleach for who will troll in the end. will do one for the Marvel Cinematic Verse. Just post in Mafia: The Movie or here if interested in the Mafia: Cinematic Movie verse

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (May 13, 2018)

Mafia: Cinematic Movie verse


----------



## Magic (May 13, 2018)

Avito said:


> @RemChu shqre your gif collection, kuroneko

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (May 13, 2018)

I've seen kill bill like soooo many times....

probably 6+ or some shit.

Same with Pulp Fiction.

Tarantino films. 

Even my Grandma watches Kill Bill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (May 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I've seen kill bill like soooo many times....
> 
> probably 6+ or some shit.
> 
> ...



Did you see the hateful eight yet?


----------



## Stelios (May 13, 2018)

that movie IS mafia.


----------



## Magic (May 13, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Did you see the hateful eight yet?



I have it in my files, but no....


----------



## Stelios (May 13, 2018)

story time:

I was 19. My current relationship that was going on since I was 16 just refused coming with me to another town for better work prospects. The offer was  to live, study and work together. She refused so she blew me for the last time then we took a nap and when we woke she left. During that nap I had a dream.  I was in another place with another woman with long red hair and she had just gave birth to my son.
I even seen my son's eyes.

4 years and five days ago on the age of 30,
a woman with red long hair gave birth to my son and he had the same eyes I seen in that dream.

For some reason the future was shown to me. For some reason I knew how my life would turn out
until the moment my son was born. I have no explanation how or why. I just knew.
I'm walking in unknown ground for the last four years

what a trip man

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Magic (May 13, 2018)

Stelios said:


> story time:
> 
> I was 19. My current relationship that was going on since I was 16 just refused coming with me to another town for better work prospects. The offer was  to live, study and work together. She refused so she blew me for the last time then we took a nap and when we woke she left. During that nap I had a dream.  I was in another place with another woman with long red hair and she had just gave birth to my son.
> I even seen my son's eyes.
> ...



Share that story here?



I've had similar dreams like this. Seeing years into the future.  

Nicely done Stelios. It looks like you have untapped potential.


----------



## Magic (May 13, 2018)

_“We weave our life, and then move along in it. We are like the dreamer who dreams and then lives in the dream.
“This is true for the entire universe. That is why it is said, ‘Having created the creation, the Creator entered into it’.
“This is true for us. We create our world, and then enter into that world. We live in the world that we have created. When our hearts are pure, then we create the beautiful, enlightened life we have wished for.”

_


----------



## Stelios (May 13, 2018)

If there's one thing I've learned @RemChu 
divine moments of truth come to you without a warning
sometimes while you are not even looking for them

every conscious attempt I ever made to tap into the gates
of my locked knowledge have ended in frustration. 

Ride the wave man
It's a ride
it's just a ride

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (May 13, 2018)




----------



## NO (May 13, 2018)

Stelios is on some good shit.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Magic (May 13, 2018)

Rep Given: Yesterday at 8:18 PM
* : I am not certain if I should regard that as a compliment or an insult. *
[MEDIA] I always read DDJ's posts in Patrick Bateman's voice. ()

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Rep Given: Yesterday at 8:18 PM
> * : I am not certain if I should regard that as a compliment or an insult. *
> [MEDIA] I always read DDJ's posts in Patrick Bateman's voice. ()



He wrote me a funny VM


----------



## Magic (May 13, 2018)

Stelios said:


> If there's one thing I've learned @RemChu
> divine moments of truth come to you without a warning
> sometimes while you are not even looking for them
> 
> ...



Well I would say the window is already open to you.


Did we not just witness a little magic ?
How uncanny that I say you and I should win this game together, and it happens exactly with you and I the last two townies left. Draw of luck, or did the universe not see us worthy of victory. Did it not comply to my request.

I will gladly steer my ship on these waves, bending fortune to my whim.


----------



## Santí (May 13, 2018)

Aries said:


> I'm tempted to bring back those good old community sets. Sphyer did one for Bleach for who will troll in the end. will do one for the Marvel Cinematic Verse. Just post in Mafia: The Movie or here if interested in the Mafia: Cinematic Movie verse



Who’s my character again

I forgot.


----------



## Aries (May 13, 2018)

Santi said:


> Who’s my character again
> 
> I forgot.



I would put you as Black Panther in the Mafia Cinematic Movie verse


----------



## Santí (May 13, 2018)

Aries said:


> I would put you as Black Panther in the Mafia Cinematic Movie verse



Wasn’t I already Iron Man tho?


----------



## Aries (May 13, 2018)

Santi said:


> Wasn’t I already Iron Man tho?



Platinum was Ironman in the original while i was Steve CRogers. In the new 52 Mafia the movie we switch places. You were originally gonna be Ant-Man but that edit never happened. Now your Black Panther


----------



## Magic (May 13, 2018)

Big guy, I don't feel so good.


----------



## Magic (May 13, 2018)

@Aries when did you see the movie, this weekend?


----------



## Magic (May 13, 2018)

AH YEAH YEAH YEAAAAAH


----------



## Aries (May 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Same. Hands down my favorite hero.
> 
> feelsbadman.



With great powers comes even greater meme responsibilities. He was the MVP that movie. Really showed why he belonged with the avengers. Thanos vs Dr. Strange was pretty cool, Strange had some neat abilities he used.Curious how thanos would have dealt with strange without the stones. 

Also dat Storm breaker


----------



## SupremeKage (May 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Rep Given: Yesterday at 8:18 PM
> * : I am not certain if I should regard that as a compliment or an insult. *
> [MEDIA] I always read DDJ's posts in Patrick Bateman's voice. ()


Yo that thread was deep but I was here for it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 13, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Yo that thread was deep but I was here for it


I was just saying he gave me rep for that post lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Magic (May 14, 2018)




----------



## NO (May 14, 2018)

RemChu said:


>


Fortnite is out of control, though. My friend was telling me his chick won't get down because she's playing this shit too much. More recently, I went over to his place and she didn't make us tea like she usually does. I've never seen such a casual game fuck people up that hard in the head.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 14, 2018)

@poutanko hope you don't know anyone who died in those bombings

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Iwandesu (May 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> ahh, then many apologies, white. next game i will protect you even if you are scum to correct this mistake.
> 
> @iwandesu i hate you, you i hate. policy lynch, next game.


Because of iconics ?
Meh, Erased was Just not that good.
Then again me and @MusubiKazesaru did gave it like the top 3 score of his season


----------



## Iwandesu (May 14, 2018)

Also i miss animes.
I think i legit only watched db super since february and this is sad.
I used to watch dozen of animes now everything besides law/philosophy/economics/politics/society seems so meaningless.
I legit feel like ive reached a middle age crisis at the age of 20 years


----------



## Iwandesu (May 14, 2018)

It is kinda weird.
I feel extremely happy by my intelectual achievements.
But the more i know the more i realize i actually dont know shit and that i will never know everything and thus the more i feel empty.
I want to do my best to be the best "me" i can be but at the same time i feel like im wasting time it could be used as an hedonist.
It is not even like i'm bad at what i do. But it is actually progressively more difficult to keep this "everything ends a day but who cares" mentality when im not doing meaningless things.
It is weird because ive always thought myself to be an existentialist and have continuosly done wherever my childish thoughts thought to be "meaningful" (be it studies/calcs/wikis/writings/etc) and now suddenly i'm all afraid. 
I frankly could care less about becoming rich or even famous but i guess i do need some short of external validation when my acts are more than personal.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 14, 2018)

Also people are legitimaly letting me have a monologue in the convo.
 Aren't you like super duper smart @Benedict Cumberzatch ? How do you deal with the emptiness of knowing you will never "know" ?
Ive been a nihilist and a individualist prick since i was a child and frankly i need something to either strenght this belief or shift my existential focus.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 14, 2018)

Fuck you for making me remember how "happier" i was when everything amounted to animus and ficcional debates


----------



## Magic (May 14, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Fuck you for making me remember how "happier" i was when everything amounted to animus and ficcional debates


Who is this directed to lol?


----------



## Stelios (May 14, 2018)

@iwandesu good news for idiots super duper smart people die to. 

Also it may sound like a cliché but what you experience is perfectly normal in your age. I would be troubled if you didn’t. Try to take breaks from technology and learn how to take a stop and do absolutely nothing.


----------



## Magic (May 14, 2018)

I was playing fortnite.... so missed his posts. Pretty sure he doesn't want my advice.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 14, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Because of iconics ?
> Meh, Erased was Just not that good.
> Then again me and @MusubiKazesaru did gave it like the top 3 score of his season


The stuff until the finale was really good, though the mystery elements were weak. The anime had ridiculously good cinematography, particularly for a TV series too. The stuff with Kaya was really well done and genuinely heartwarming.

Even after the the way it ended up I'd give it like an 8 (great) or so. I don't think I'll ever call it "Erased" because the fucking title sure as fuck doesn't translate to that. I'd say it's just a step above where 7s would be which is just good. I don't know if I'll place it the same way if I watch it again but who knows?

I'm still watching an obscene amount of anime  and tbh I'm pretty strict with my opinions despite that fact.


----------



## Stelios (May 14, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I was playing fortnite.... so missed his posts. Pretty sure he doesn't want my advice.



History repeats itself. It’s like UT all over again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (May 14, 2018)

This band is like The Seeds and The Doors fucked and this was the result

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 14, 2018)

Stelios said:


> This band is like The Seeds and The Doors fucked and this was the result


This sounds really good! I love it.


----------



## Stelios (May 14, 2018)

RemChu said:


> This sounds really good! I love it.



Whole album worths it for sure.


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (May 14, 2018)

Just wanted to say...


^this theme is rad as fuck, using it at the gym.


----------



## Magic (May 14, 2018)

K, so I thought I was good at fortnite. Go to my friend's place last night. He sucks at Overwatch. We duo /squads he is killing everything solo. Meanwhile I'm like missing the entire fight 

Jesus Christ lol. We had better games today though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (May 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @poutanko hope you don't know anyone who died in those bombings


My family and friends are all okay, thanks

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 14, 2018)

baconbits said:


> You can vote for Mafia Player of the Year here:
> 
> 
> 
> and hoster here:





Mafia related voting is up so support the best.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (May 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Mafia related voting is up so support the best.



Wow, thanks for the endorsement Wolfie!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (May 14, 2018)

Ole cr had to ask why he wasnt in such a thread but then the mods told him he was overqualified. Mafia host of the decade was secretly given to me in pms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 14, 2018)

Can I eat your dog? @White Wolf


----------



## Magic (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Magic (May 14, 2018)




----------



## SupremeKage (May 14, 2018)

So my girlfriends dog died, and I suggested we eat it. Itadakimasu


----------



## Magic (May 14, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> So my girlfriends dog died, and I suggested we eat it. Itadakimasu


Make sure to marinate the meat!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 14, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Make sure to marinate the meat!


Literally the best thread I’ve ever read  haven’t laughed that hard before

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (May 14, 2018)

wut da fack.


----------



## NO (May 14, 2018)

You guys might've missed it, but there is currently an NF poll going on for _Mafia Player of the Year_.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 14, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> You guys might've missed it, but there is currently an NF poll going on for _Mafia Player of the Year_.



Ava is winning o.o


----------



## NO (May 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Ava is winning o.o


Well, I don't remember Ava's games besides CB Mafia 2 and Jihadfia. In both games, I can't say I was a fan of either performance.

Haven't seen WAD play all that often in the past year, same with Didi. I think Didi and WAD are pretty good, though. Waffles' game plans have consisted of playing scummy as fuck and then using his truth meta to get out of pressure. DW generally has good plays, is fairly consistent, and is our Mafia Championship representative, so that's where my vote went.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 14, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> *Waffles' game plans have consisted of playing scummy as fuck and then using his truth meta to get out of pressure.*



You have described the Waffles play to a T. 

Beautiful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (May 14, 2018)

You are all winners to me. Irreplaceable. :star

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## White Wolf (May 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You have described the Waffles play to a T.
> 
> Beautiful.


Waffles crushed sock puppetfia with his incredible plays. Y'all just don't know or appreciate true genius.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Waffles crushed sock puppetfia with his incredible plays. Y'all just don't know or appreciate true genius.



OK, Pig.


----------



## White Wolf (May 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> OK, Pig.


I know who Pig is but it is not I

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> So did I



CHEATTERRRRR


----------



## White Wolf (May 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> CHEATTERRRRR


I wasn't playing, so

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (May 14, 2018)

@Tiger do you ever hear this one in the strip clubs?


----------



## Jeroen (May 15, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Waffles' game plans have consisted of playing scummy as fuck and then using his truth meta to get out of pressure.



> plans

What plans ?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > plans
> 
> What plans ?



Where's the cute rating when you need it

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Where's the cute rating when you need it



Have a .


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Have a .



Get out and go where


----------



## White Wolf (May 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Get out and go where


Off my couch.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Get out and go where



My first thought was "traffic".
But nah.



Idunno.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> OK, Pig.



I thought you were pig?


----------



## A Optimistic (May 15, 2018)

never waffles


----------



## Jeroen (May 15, 2018)

Avalon said:


> never waffles



Suit yourself.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> My first thought was "traffic".
> But nah.
> 
> 
> ...



We should do a slumber party. Have a waffles bar, build your own waffles with all the toppings, maple syrup and strawberries and whipped cream and speculoos. After eating could play glow in the dark tag and make friendship bracelets by the shine of the neon lights. Of course, chick flicks are a must. Grease, Devil Wears Prada, The Notebook, Confessions of a Shopaholic, YAAASS QUEEEN. LITERALLY SHAKING RIGHT NOW. 

Maybe a fun game of twister?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 15, 2018)

how was everyones day? i had a wonderful day


----------



## Jeroen (May 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> We should do a slumber party. Have a waffles bar, build your own waffles with all the toppings, maple syrup and strawberries and whipped cream and speculoos. After eating could play glow in the dark tag and make friendship bracelets by the shine of the neon lights. Of course, chick flicks are a must. Grease, Devil Wears Prada, The Notebook, Confessions of a Shopaholic, YAAASS QUEEEN. LITERALLY SHAKING RIGHT NOW.
> 
> Maybe a fun game of twister?



This posts hurts my brain.


----------



## A Optimistic (May 15, 2018)

oh zatch

gifted ended up joining OJ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> This posts hurts my brain.



> posts

Have a bad spelling.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 15, 2018)

Avalon said:


> how was everyones day? i had a wonderful day



I think I passed my FBI check, so I am happy 

why was your day so good? did ub confess to you?



Avalon said:


> r u on a break?



sort of, yeah. just don't have enough time to dedicate to games. i shouldn't even be posting right now. 



Mr. Waffles said:


> This posts hurts my brain.



Pain is pleasure.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 15, 2018)

Avalon said:


> oh zatch
> 
> gifted ended up joining OJ





LOL

He completely abandoned Aries' and nova's game. Does OJ have rep?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (May 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I think I passed my FBI check, so I am happy
> 
> why was your day so good? did ub confess to you?
> 
> ...



You've been saying that you shouldn't be posting for the last 5 months. You're never escaping NF.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> LOL
> 
> He completely abandoned Aries' and nova's game. Does OJ have rep?



OJ has a like system.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 15, 2018)

I have 1250 likes on OJ

and make about 1 post per year,  it's not a like system but a ''clutter someone with spam'' system

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 15, 2018)

Avalon said:


> You've been saying that you shouldn't be posting for the last 5 months. You're never escaping NF.



Nothing like unwinding the day reading 500 shitposts and catching up on some mafia 



Avalon said:


> OJ has a like system.



@Baba how are you treating gifted over at OJ 

I hope Gifted and Dragomir become friends


----------



## A Optimistic (May 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Nothing like unwinding the day reading 500 shitposts and catching up on some mafia
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I set my gender to female and Dragomir bought me 4 gift tags.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 15, 2018)

Dragomir is a cool guy though, I like him.


----------



## Baba (May 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Nothing like unwinding the day reading 500 shitposts and catching up on some mafia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have not talked to him.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 15, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I set my gender to female and Dragomir bought me 4 gift tags.





shameless internet thotery. this must be stopped 

where's santi when you need him 

if only panda turned out to be a male it would be the greatest glory of this forum


----------



## A Optimistic (May 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> if only panda turned out to be a male


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 15, 2018)

Avalon said:


>



good that's what this forum needs. these males are bereft a wakeup call. 



Baba said:


> I have not talked to him.



YOU SHOULD

I wonder if he quit NF and is devoting everything to OJ


----------



## White Wolf (May 15, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I set my gender to female and Dragomir bought me 4 gift tags.


@Baba why don't you ever buy me anything

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I wonder if he quit NF and is devoting everything to OJ



One can dream.


----------



## A Optimistic (May 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> @Baba why don't you ever buy me anything


----------



## A Optimistic (May 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> One can dream.




I actually missed the entire conflict between you and Gifted lol. If it wasn't for Zatch randomly bringing it up in the naruto convo thread I would have never known. 

As for why Zatch was bringing you up in a convo dedicated to an orange ninja...well who knows


----------



## Jeroen (May 15, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I actually missed the entire conflict between you and Gifted lol. If it wasn't for Zatch randomly bringing it up in the naruto convo thread I would have never known.
> 
> As for why Zatch was bringing you up in a convo dedicated to an orange ninja...well who knows



> conflict

What conflict ? 
You guys need to get out of the house more....

> well who knows

Pretend that that emote of a penguin eating popcorn is here/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 15, 2018)

Zatch should be a news reporter

i would watch him everyday

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 15, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I actually missed the entire conflict between you and Gifted lol. If it wasn't for Zatch randomly bringing it up in the naruto convo thread I would have never known.
> 
> As for why Zatch was bringing you up in a convo dedicated to an orange ninja...well who knows





that's not what happened. you were afaik because of something. i pm'd you all the drama 

ww deleted a lot of the fight

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> that's not what happened. you were afaik because of something. i pm'd you all the drama
> 
> ww deleted a lot of the fight



i like to add my own spin to stories to make them more interesting


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > conflict
> 
> What conflict ?
> You guys need to get out of the house more....
> ...



OMG QUEEN JEROEM, GET REAL

you were perturbed by him. that was some low down monkey drama with a wig on. you did not like him and his whatever that word was and your fight between adjective and noun. dumb stuff. I KNOW you didn't care for him because you negged him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> ww deleted a lot of the fight



what if i told you that i was lurking during the fight and saw it all


----------



## White Wolf (May 15, 2018)

> Jeroem


----------



## A Optimistic (May 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> OMG QUEEN JEROEM, GET REAL
> 
> you were perturbed by him. that was some low down monkey drama with a wig on. you did not like him and his whatever that word was and your fight between adjective and noun. dumb stuff. I KNOW you didn't care for him because you negged him




yaaaasssss sis, drag him!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 15, 2018)

Everyone commented that of all the people to attack, he chose the most innocent, defenseless Waffles. it's true and i had to intervene and save the day


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> > Jeroem



I don't know what that Canadian rapper is doing on @ notifications. please refrain from mentioning him her it degrassi ever again. thank you, wheel chair wolf



Avalon said:


> what if i told you that i was lurking during the fight and saw it all





then you should have had the courtesy to white knight for waffles


----------



## A Optimistic (May 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> then you should have had the courtesy to white knight for waffles



waffles would never white knight for me


----------



## Jeroen (May 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> OMG QUEEN JEROEM, GET REAL
> 
> you were perturbed by him. that was some low down monkey drama with a wig on. you did not like him and his whatever that word was and your fight between adjective and noun. dumb stuff. I KNOW you didn't care for him because you negged him


----------



## White Wolf (May 15, 2018)

Avalon said:


> waffles would never white knight for me


He'd push you off a building tho, that's something


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 15, 2018)

Avalon said:


> waffles would never white knight for me



Waffles is a loyal friend. He offered me the use of his couch and spare bedroom should I ever wish to visit Didi in The Netherlands. 

I want to see Waffles, DDJ, Gifted & bacon all in the same room discussing something. Chie can be the waiter.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> He'd push you off a building tho, that's something



Lots of members would tbh.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>



yes, sigh on me. blow your breath right on me


----------



## White Wolf (May 15, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Lots of members would tbh.


Been there done that, such is the world

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I want to see Waffles, DDJ, Gifted & bacon all in the same room discussing something. Chie can be the waiter.



What have DDJ, Gifted, Bacon and Chie done to you that you want them dead ?
Also, speaking of wanting people dead, should invite yourself as well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (May 15, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles


----------



## Jeroen (May 15, 2018)

Catamount said:


> @Mr. Waffles



What were you doing up at 3am this morning ?


----------



## Catamount (May 15, 2018)

Wait I can do it on your profile
Right

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Catamount (May 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What were you doing up at 3am this morning ?



!


----------



## Jeroen (May 15, 2018)

Catamount said:


> !



This is getting weirder by the post.


----------



## Catamount (May 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> This is getting weirder by the post.


I just could not post these important smileys yesterday.
I am catching up.


----------



## Catamount (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (May 15, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I just could not post these important smileys yesterday.
> I am catching up.



What did I do yesterday ?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 15, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Wait I can do it on your profile
> Right



CAT ARE YOU DUTCH??!?!?!!??!!?!!

WHICH EUROPE LAND COME YOU?!



Mr. Waffles said:


> What have DDJ, Gifted, Bacon and Chie done to you that you want them dead ?
> Also, speaking of wanting people dead, should invite yourself as well.



Please invite me to this dinner party. I would want to be a fly on the wall.

OMG OR A REAL FLY

REMEMBER THAT BOLLYWOOD MOVIE I MADE A THREAD ABOUT


----------



## Jeroen (May 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Please invite me to this dinner party. I would want to be a fly on the wall.
> 
> OMG OR A REAL FLY
> 
> REMEMBER THAT BOLLYWOOD MOVIE I MADE A THREAD ABOUT



You're the one handling the invites to the dead people party.

> remember
> a thread by you

Lol no.


----------



## A Optimistic (May 15, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch 

do you like this avatar or the other one


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You're the one handling the invites to the dead people party.
> 
> > remember
> > a thread by you
> ...



Why is it a dead party? Are you saying that everyone who comes into contact with you unexplainably dies? 

Yes, you are in tsundere mode. OF COURSE you remember all my threads


----------



## Catamount (May 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What did I do yesterday ?


You at least twice

LkeL as usual

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 15, 2018)

Avalon said:


> @Benedict Cumberzatch
> 
> do you like this avatar or the other one



The traffic one reminds me of this one NY photograph that is in so many dorms

not this one exactly but close enough



your current avatar looks like the same artist who draws nataly's


----------



## Jeroen (May 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Why is it a dead party? Are you saying that everyone who comes into contact with you unexplainably dies?
> 
> Yes, you are in tsundere mode. OF COURSE you remember all my threads



> unexplainably dies

Not sure how me killing the lot of you is unexplained. 

Actually, I'm in too-tired-to entertain-your-bs mode. 
But continue stroking your ego.


----------



## A Optimistic (May 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> your current avatar looks like the same artist who draws nataly's





alright I'll remove this avatar then

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > unexplainably dies
> 
> Not sure how me killing the lot of you is unexplained.
> 
> ...



I would prefer it if you stroked me but ok 

i like ducks irl i am glad you got duck


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (May 15, 2018)

Catamount said:


> You at least twice
> 
> LkeL as usual



I don't think I've ever used that emote.
Like at all.
Unless you saying I died twice yesterday.
Which sounds about right.


----------



## Jeroen (May 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I would prefer it if you stroked me but ok
> 
> i like ducks irl i am glad you got duck



Yeah.. Imma just stop responding to you now.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Yeah.. Imma just stop responding to you now.



You just threatened to kill me if I hosted a dinner party with you, but the faintest sexual comment is enough to make you conclude the conversation??


----------



## A Optimistic (May 15, 2018)

where has shizune been lately? I miss him.


----------



## Catamount (May 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I don't think I've ever used that emote.
> Like at all.
> Unless you saying I died twice yesterday.
> Which sounds about right.


Plz just sleep you are unbearable

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2018)

Avalon said:


> where has shizune been lately? I miss him.



that nibba was just fangirling nicki like 2 days ago

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 15, 2018)

MAD said:


> that nibba was just fangirling nicki like 2 days ago



_HA look at this hater_
_Jealous becomes you Manny_
_I'm over here making magic on NF_
_You're over there being a hater_

​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2018)

Right.


----------



## Baba (May 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> @Baba why don't you ever buy me anything


I already spent all my credits on OJ that I earned. 

And I'm too lazy to earn more.


----------



## White Wolf (May 15, 2018)

Baba said:


> I already spent all my credits on OJ that I earned.
> 
> And I'm too lazy to earn more.


@Zemmi buy me shit for Baba's sake


----------



## White Wolf (May 15, 2018)

Happy birthday @Superman you're almost on Waffles level

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (May 15, 2018)

He's still 300 years too early for that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 15, 2018)

Happy birthday @Superman ~

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Baba (May 15, 2018)

Happy Birthday @Superman! Hope you have an amazing day

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Melodie (May 15, 2018)

Happy birthday.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (May 15, 2018)

Happy bday vastbro

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Happy birthday @Superman you're almost on Waffles level





Underworld Broker said:


> Happy birthday @Superman ~





Baba said:


> Happy Birthday @Superman! Hope you have an amazing day





Melodie said:


> Happy birthday.





Aries said:


> Happy bday vastbro



@Azeruth 

 Thank you all for the wishes. I will be thinking of none of ya until tomorrow, but you will be in my heart. Though really I am not going to do much until later.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## A Optimistic (May 15, 2018)

@Superman happy birthday bro

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 15, 2018)

Happy birthday vastbro

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (May 15, 2018)

HBD VLD

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 15, 2018)

Happy birthday Vasto!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Azeruth
> 
> Thank you all for the wishes. I will be thinking of none of ya until tomorrow, but you will be in my heart. Though really I am not going to do much until later.


Happy Birthday, later today I'm ah come over and bust your girl's cheeks for free.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## nfcnorth (May 15, 2018)

Happy Birthday @Superman

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2018)

hbd supes

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (May 15, 2018)

Waffle, whom did you give your phone to use


----------



## Catamount (May 15, 2018)

Awww Soups, you are getting old, that is so sweet, I like it <3

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 15, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Waffle, whom did you give your phone to use



I use it myself.


----------



## Catamount (May 15, 2018)

I am sorry I got scared


----------



## Jeroen (May 15, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I am sorry I got scared





Who the hell gets scared by me....


----------



## Catamount (May 15, 2018)

You are like twice my height


----------



## Jeroen (May 15, 2018)

Catamount said:


> You are like twice my height



You're not that short.


----------



## Catamount (May 15, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 15, 2018)

_*tinfoil theory forms* _

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (May 15, 2018)

Happy birthday, Vasto!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 15, 2018)

@Avalon you pig


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2018)

La la la la la la~


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2018)

I ran out of rep.....so....



Avalon said:


> @Superman happy birthday bro



 Thank you ava. You already gave me my gift when you threw the bet for me, while at the same time trolling WW.



Dr. White said:


> Happy birthday vastbro



 Thank you dr. Win the mafia championship for my birthday please.



Didi said:


> HBD VLD



Thank you Didi. You are a asset to your people....unlike sin.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Happy birthday Vasto!



 Thanks DDL. I hope you enjoyed ozzfest enough for my birthday.



RemChu said:


> Happy Birthday, later today I'm ah come over and bust your girl's cheeks for free.



 thank you remchu. I probably will be to tired later so....I don't mind.



nfcnorth said:


> Happy Birthday @Superman



 Thank you nfcnorth. I am glad the north remembers.



MAD said:


> hbd supes



 What is the angle here? Am I suppose to say Thank You? Insult you? Ignore someone else? Stop messing with my mind!

No but thank you Wad.



Catamount said:


> Awww Soups, you are getting old, that is so sweet, I like it <3



 Thank you Cat. Stop being a scaredy Cat for the rest of the year.



Mr. Waffles said:


> Who the hell gets scared by me....



Gifted



Tiger said:


> Happy birthday, Vasto!



 Thanks Law. If you could give the gift of your wife being killed in a mafia game or a video game I would appreciate it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2018)

She a cutie, me-ha
and she actually produces.


----------



## Tiger (May 15, 2018)

Superman said:


> Thanks Law. If you could give the gift of your wife being killed in a mafia game or a video game I would appreciate it.



Well, we play Smite together. Unless she's playing Aphro, she dies all the time. I'm sure at least one of those deaths was due to guilt about what she did to you.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Catamount (May 15, 2018)

Law is a really good person.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2018)

was law tiger in the anon game?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Tiger (May 15, 2018)

I sure got tagged a lot as if I was.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (May 15, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> So my girlfriends dog died, and I suggested we eat it. Itadakimasu


rip in pieces relationship 



jayjay³² said:


> You guys might've missed it, but there is currently an NF poll going on for _Mafia Player of the Year_.






Stelios said:


> I was busy raising my kid and then I remembered "oh I'm playing mafia".
> I logged in and it was down to lylo. This happened in 3 games this year and all times I brought victory to town.
> 100% win ratio.
> I also hold the record of two perfect wins as scum in NF.
> ...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2018)

Oh shit Soultaker wished me happy birthday. Fuck yeah.



Catamount said:


> Law is a really good person.



Not in mafia when he is mafia. We called him 
el padrino sonriente.



RemChu said:


> was law tiger in the anon game?



 No....it was me.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 15, 2018)

Wait soultaker still exists?


----------



## Tiger (May 15, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Wait soultaker still exists?



Not only does he exist, but he's the first replacement in Faves. No chance he doesn't play.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 15, 2018)

He kinda played my boku no hero round last year but died before doing anything lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> He kinda played my boku no hero round last year but died before doing anything lol



Hehehehehe...


----------



## Jeroen (May 15, 2018)

MAD said:


> Hehehehehe...



From this I gather that you killed him.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> From this I gather that you killed him.



I don’t remember. I don’t think so? But there was so much blood...


----------



## Jeroen (May 15, 2018)

MAD said:


> I don’t remember. I don’t think so? But there was so much blood...



I'll just take that as a yes.
np.


----------



## Stelios (May 15, 2018)

So Fortnite is full with people that use the microphone and shout all the time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2018)

Stelios said:


> So Fortnite is full with people that use the microphone and shout all the time



Literally every game that allows that feature for the last 10 to 15 years.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2018)

I was just thinking this morning to myself, it would be better if NK just didn't exist.

~_~ Looks like they think so too.


----------



## Stelios (May 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I was just thinking this morning to myself, it would be better if NK just didn't exist.
> 
> ~_~ Looks like they think so too.


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Magic (May 15, 2018)

Superman said:


> No....it was me.



Ok, reading you as scum and wanting you dead makes sense now.


----------



## Stelios (May 15, 2018)

Seems to me like Kim is playing better chess.


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Magic (May 15, 2018)

I love this game. It's my new gunz.  

The sound of the shotgun sustains me. BOOM* BOOM*


----------



## SupremeKage (May 15, 2018)

So I think the dog came out well...

Reactions: Dislike 5


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2018)

Not funny brah

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 15, 2018)

Fuck you at least put a warning for shock image image on this thing.


----------



## SupremeKage (May 15, 2018)

You guys found it shocking? Weak


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 15, 2018)

@Superman 

I wouldn’t have made it through the first year of my mafia career without you. Thank you so much for letting me buss you. Thank you for bringing me rep for breakfast that morning after I drank a bit too much.

Your honesty once saved my life. Not physically, but it did save me emotionally. I would have lost five people very close to me without your harsh, blunt and totally necessary intervention.

I’m really sorry for making out with the guy you liked senior year. It still makes me feel uneasy.

 I love you like family. I will murder anyone who hurts you; in fact, I’ve given so many secret death stares to your enemies it would freak you out. I don’t have biological sisters, but I have never needed them because of you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2018)

I was confusing Nataly with Aphrodite.... Nataly a new mod, if so for what section?

Seems nicer than Aphro.


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> You guys found it shocking? Weak


Too edgey.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I was confusing Nataly with Aphrodite.... Nataly a new mod, if so for what section?
> 
> Seems nicer than Aphro.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Too edgey.


Lol it didn’t look real tho, but more of a model


----------



## Aries (May 15, 2018)

So took this potterverse test and im in the house of hufflepuff

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 15, 2018)

Aries said:


> So took this potterverse test and im in the house of hufflepuff



@Didi 

ALSO, fair play... no... aries... no....

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Aries (May 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Didi
> 
> ALSO, fair play... no... aries... no....



i just took the test now because my friends are fans


----------



## Aries (May 15, 2018)

I read up on the house since not into Harry potter but it describes me in real life. I believe it

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 15, 2018)

Aries said:


> i just took the test now because my friends are fans



I don't think your Hufflepuff. Nothing wrong with my disagreeing with the test results. 

Why the dislike 

So mean

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 15, 2018)

Aries said:


> I read up on the house since not into Harry potter but it describes me in real life. I believe it



well, ok then.


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2018)

I have no idea what is going on here. 

*walks away*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (May 15, 2018)

Me trying to talk to a crush


----------



## Aries (May 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I don't think your Hufflepuff. Nothing wrong with my disagreeing with the test results.
> 
> Why the dislike
> 
> So mean



My response

1-didnt want to use disagree rating
2-what dislike?
3-pressed dislike by accident
4-for the lols
5-
6-zatch... I dont feel so good

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 15, 2018)

Aries said:


> My response
> 
> 1-didnt want to use disagree rating
> 2-what dislike?
> ...



GOOD BYE ARIES

NICE KNOWING YOU


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2018)

LOOOOOOL

THE DICE ROLL


----------



## Magic (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Baba (May 16, 2018)

I hear Laurel

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 16, 2018)

High pitch Yanny
Low pitch Laurel 

Depends on what your ears focus to first

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (May 16, 2018)

Baba said:


> I hear Laurel


Herd laural too


----------



## Avito (May 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> High pitch Yanny
> Low pitch Laurel
> 
> Depends on what your ears focus to first


sadako savako


----------



## Didi (May 16, 2018)

definitely Laurel


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 16, 2018)

Ok so Seiko is now negging newbies who are playing my Cracking Idea game so they can't post anymore.

... On top of using Agree ratings to interfere in the game.

... And also PMing me to ask if he could send PMs to friends to talk about the game.

Can we section ban this guy? He's clearly trolling this forum.

@White Wolf


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 16, 2018)

If not at least threadban him from negging and posting and rating at Cracking Idea I assume I can request that.


----------



## Avito (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (May 16, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ok so Seiko is now negging newbies who are playing my Cracking Idea game so they can't post anymore.
> 
> ... On top of using Agree ratings to interfere in the game.
> 
> ...



> Thorin
> a troll


Who could have seen that coming.

@Didi

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 16, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > Thorin
> > a troll
> 
> 
> ...



I don't keep up with name changes.


----------



## Tiger (May 16, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ok so Seiko is now negging newbies who are playing my Cracking Idea game so they can't post anymore.



Negative rep means you can't post??


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 16, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Negative rep means you can't post??



I don't know, but the newbie in question says he can't after he got negged.


----------



## Tiger (May 16, 2018)

Baba said:


> I hear Laurel



I've been trying so hard to hear laurel, but it's not there at all. Only Yanni. That's a trip.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (May 16, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ok so Seiko is now negging newbies who are playing my Cracking Idea game so they can't post anymore.
> 
> ... On top of using Agree ratings to interfere in the game.
> 
> ...





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> If not at least threadban him from negging and posting and rating at Cracking Idea I assume I can request that.





Mr. Waffles said:


> > Thorin
> > a troll
> 
> 
> ...





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I don't know, but the newbie in question says he can't after he got negged.



@White Wolf @Reznor 

Weird, no?


----------



## Didi (May 16, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > Thorin
> > a troll
> 
> 
> ...




oh is THAT why he's on my ignorelist

and here I assumed it was someone from the Bioness squad whose name I had forgotten

fucking thorin


----------



## Avito (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 16, 2018)

Ok I'm an idiot the newbie said "like" posts not "make" posts.

Sorry folks carry on.

But ban thorin maybe.


----------



## Didi (May 16, 2018)

Also link me some posts of the newbies, I should be strong enough to comfortably get them green again


----------



## Didi (May 16, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ok I'm an idiot the newbie said "like" posts not "make" posts.
> 
> Sorry folks carry on.
> 
> But ban thorin maybe.




oh

but yeah ban him


----------



## Jeroen (May 16, 2018)

Didi said:


> oh is THAT why he's on my ignorelist
> 
> and here I assumed it was someone from the Bioness squad whose name I had forgotten
> 
> fucking thorin



I'm having a moment of deja vu to the previous time where you realized that Seiko is Thorin.


----------



## Didi (May 16, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm having a moment of deja vu to the previous time where you realized that Seiko is Thorin.




lmao what


----------



## Jeroen (May 16, 2018)

Didi said:


> lmao what



Nitty's RPG game.
You had the same "ooooh..." moment. 

Old age starting early with you it seems.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reznor (May 16, 2018)

link me to the newbs, please


----------



## White Wolf (May 16, 2018)

Not being able to rate is unrelated to the neg but Papa Rez will sort it


----------



## Dr. White (May 16, 2018)

Lmao he negged my pic in the pic thread and can't keep my name out of his mouth. Clear troll and I believe he did some trolling in the last game he played here.


----------



## Avito (May 16, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Lmao he negged my pic in the pic thread and can't keep my name out of his mouth. Clear troll and I believe he did some trolling in the last game he played here.


You uploaded a pic 
*runs off to cb *


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 16, 2018)

Reznor said:


> link me to the newbs, please



Only one who complaied was Oddjutsu, but I just repped him and apparently it fixed it.


----------



## Didi (May 16, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Nitty's RPG game.
> You had the same "ooooh..." moment.
> 
> Old age starting early with you it seems.



you can't expect me to remember all the irrelevant trolls I've had beef with in the past 11 years
I've got more important stuff to remember





Dr. White said:


> Lmao he negged my pic in the pic thread and can't keep my name out of his mouth. Clear troll and I believe he did some trolling in the last game he played here.




He also rated WPK funny when he called you a good player and me funny when I said Shizune was a great host

He's clearly extremely fannyflustered over several people

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 16, 2018)

Didi said:


> you can't expect me to remember all the irrelevant trolls I've had beef with in the past 11 years
> I've got more important stuff to remember



There, there.
It's okay, Didi.
It happens to all of us eventually.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 16, 2018)

If anyone wants to be a replacement in Cracking Idea there's a good chance I'll need at least one when Day 3 ends.


----------



## Didi (May 16, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> There, there.
> It's okay, Didi.
> It happens to all of us eventually.



I'll forget you last


----------



## Jeroen (May 16, 2018)

Didi said:


> I'll forget you last



Awwww. 

i'd forget me first

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> If anyone wants to be a replacement in Cracking Idea there's a good chance I'll need at least one when Day 3 ends.



I volunteer as tribute....and revenge.



Mr. Waffles said:


> Awwww.
> 
> i'd forget me first



Never.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Marvel (May 16, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I don't know, but the newbie in question says he can't after he got negged.


----------



## Aries (May 16, 2018)

Send them to the void

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Deleted member 256903 (May 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> @Zemmi buy me shit for Baba's sake



Ok what do you want haha


----------



## White Wolf (May 16, 2018)

Zemmi said:


> Ok what do you want haha


Everything


----------



## Deleted member 256903 (May 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Everything



Like all the tags?


----------



## White Wolf (May 16, 2018)

Zemmi said:


> Like all the tags?


Yes, everything!


----------



## White Wolf (May 16, 2018)

Looks like you'll live another day @Baba


----------



## Deleted member 256903 (May 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Yes, everything!



Ok ok for @Baba's sake I will send them to you now.


----------



## White Wolf (May 16, 2018)

Zemmi said:


> Ok ok for @Baba's sake I will send them to you now.


_[Mr. Burns] Excellent..._


----------



## Deleted member 256903 (May 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> _[Mr. Burns] Excellent..._



Now if I just bought them and you don't actually go over there and use them, I'm going to be upset with you and Baba both lol.


----------



## White Wolf (May 16, 2018)

Zemmi said:


> Now if I just bought them and you don't actually go over there and use them, I'm going to be upset with you and Baba both lol.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 16, 2018)

name
a
more
iconic
duo


----------



## Tiger (May 16, 2018)

MAD said:


> name
> a
> more
> iconic
> duo



...than?


----------



## Aries (May 16, 2018)

Batman and robin


----------



## Nataly (May 16, 2018)

Bonnie and Clyde


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 16, 2018)

Tiger said:


> ...than?



didnt think i was being particularly subliminal but


----------



## Aries (May 16, 2018)

Also its time of that year, the sequel. the Mafia Section (2018) Championship Cups

Last years theme was Marvel this year we will do DC Comics. 5 different game Brackets, a R/P/S purgatory round and the Championship round

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 16, 2018)

MAD said:


> didnt think i was being particularly subliminal but


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 16, 2018)

Aries said:


> Also its time of that year, the sequel. the Mafia Section (2018) Championship Cups
> 
> Last years theme was Marvel this year we will do DC Comics. 5 different game Brackets, a R/P/S purgatory round and the Championship round



HYPE


----------



## Tiger (May 16, 2018)

MAD said:


> didnt think i was being particularly subliminal but



That was the obvious choice, I just figured it must be an inside thing I didn't understand. Considering they're not iconic in the slightest.


----------



## Didi (May 16, 2018)

MAD said:


> name
> a
> more
> iconic
> duo




me and getting town PR in jesterfia


----------



## Melodie (May 16, 2018)

Didi said:


> me and getting town PR in jesterfia


You and getting n1'd*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 16, 2018)

Didi is hands down the best n1 doctor target bar none


----------



## Stelios (May 16, 2018)

@MAD are you in TMF?


----------



## nfcnorth (May 16, 2018)

Oh yeah i sort of remember making an account on the millennium forums a while back. Haven't been on there for ages and when I did I stuck to the one piece section.


----------



## Stelios (May 16, 2018)

* 

*


----------



## Stelios (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Didi (May 16, 2018)

Melodie said:


> You and getting n1'd*





MAD said:


> Didi is hands down the best n1 doctor target bar none



delet dis


----------



## Didi (May 16, 2018)

still salty that even on a sockpuppet I got n1'd


----------



## Stelios (May 16, 2018)

Best n1 doctor


----------



## SupremeKage (May 16, 2018)

I wonder if you pussies are interested in cat meat


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 16, 2018)

but why


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 16, 2018)

NF Mafia players continue to embarrass us in front of other communities regularly. It's amazing.


----------



## SupremeKage (May 16, 2018)

Don’t tell me you guys don’t like your woof woof and meow meow


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 16, 2018)

one of our players did a no no offsite


----------



## White Wolf (May 16, 2018)

who what where why how


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> who what where why how


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 16, 2018)

right 

anyways 

stelios communicated with avalon outside the game thread

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Didi (May 16, 2018)

MAD said:


> right
> 
> anyways
> 
> stelios communicated with avalon outside the game thread

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Didi (May 16, 2018)

why

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 16, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 16, 2018)

Didi said:


> still salty that even on a sockpuppet I got n1'd


Talk shit  Get hit

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 16, 2018)




----------



## nfcnorth (May 16, 2018)

But Didi can't be doctor protected if he is the doctor and the setup doesn't allow self protects

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (May 16, 2018)

2018 NF Mafia Championships open


----------



## NO (May 16, 2018)

Avalon said:


>


I'm almost puking at the sight of your avatar.  You added sparkles to a stock with artifacts?

????????????

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NO (May 16, 2018)

What NF sees:



What I see:


----------



## NO (May 17, 2018)

Lmfao.


----------



## NO (May 17, 2018)

Just add sparkles to make it look great!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (May 17, 2018)

MAD said:


> right
> 
> anyways
> 
> stelios communicated with avalon outside the game thread




I blundered. I have never broken rules of a game here. I can’t say I feel shame though.



Avito said:


> I mean i have wad and neo retro in a convo we are planning to kill x. And doping ava so That he cant investigate anyone



Avito posts this shit in cracking idea. I go to TMF to play a game and have zero idea mad is the host.
I read that line and was like holy shit he just outed his team in TmF in NF. 
Literally all the players he mentioned are in the game and he even mentions the guy I read as godfather. 

So yeah sorry. 
Not sorry I m banned thought I went there to play with people I don’t know and even @MAD was the host. So much for the different experience


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I blundered. I have never broken rules of a game here. I can’t say I feel shame though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have a Mohit dumb.


----------



## Ultra (May 17, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I blundered. I have never broken rules of a game here. I can’t say I feel shame though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So the implication here is that had you known MAD was hosting, you wouldn't have broken the rules. So you are completely fine with breaking the rules and throwing an entire game just because you don't know the players and host? That "courtesy" of not cheating only extends to people you play on NF with? 

You don't want to apologize or admit wrongdoing but you know you fucked up because of all these excuses you're making for MAD like he's about to give you the belt, lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (May 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Have a Mohit dumb.



Helaas pindakaas


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Helaas pindakaas



I just gave you a verbal dumb rating though.


----------



## Stelios (May 17, 2018)

Ultra said:


> So the implication here is that had you known MAD was hosting, you wouldn't have broken the rules. So you are completely fine with breaking the rules and throwing an entire game just because you don't know the players and host? That "courtesy" of not cheating only extends to people you play on NF with?
> 
> You don't want to apologize or admit wrongdoing but you know you fucked up because of all these excuses you're making for MAD like he's about to give you the belt, lol



 No totally justified for sure. Mea culpa. I thought I m in a compromised game and wanted to drop. The message intention was to stop the game not to cheat. So I did a mistake yes but not for the reasons you just implied


----------



## Stelios (May 17, 2018)

Like who the hell wants to play a mafia game where you have outside information? It’s not counterstrike to install headshot bot or something


----------



## Stelios (May 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I just gave you a verbal dumb rating though.



I deserve a proper one as well


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I deserve a proper one as well



Trust me, I'd given you one if we had it here.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 17, 2018)

honestly Stelios i could understand ur position/mistake since i know U didn’t intend to just straight up cheat

but it’s for reasons like that u should never talk to other players in the game until it’s over one way or the other

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (May 17, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I blundered. I have never broken rules of a game here. I can’t say I feel shame though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I do remember that line by Avito and was like , wtf?


----------



## Tiger (May 17, 2018)

I got a new pupper. But I'm so tech illiterate, I can't seem to figure out how to upload a pic from my phone. The 'Upload a File' option says I don't have permission.

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## Stelios (May 17, 2018)

MAD said:


> honestly Stelios i could understand ur position/mistake since i know U didn’t intend to just straight up cheat
> 
> but it’s for reasons like that u should never talk to other players in the game until it’s over one way or the other



Yeah that was bad judgement I really jumped the gun and should have waited till you replied to me.

Thought,this is no excuse, avito’s comment Alex Joned me over 9000


----------



## Dr. White (May 17, 2018)

Tiger said:


> I got a new pupper. But I'm so tech illiterate, I can't seem to figure out how to upload a pic from my phone. The 'Upload a File' option says I don't have permission.


Upload it to facebook or imgur and right click to copy image address and paste it into the image icon next to the emoji icon in the toolbar.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 17, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 17, 2018)

Did Stelios cheating just get me banned on TMF? Says account suspended whenever I go on there and no way to log out.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stelios (May 17, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Did Stelios cheating just get me banned on TMF? Says account suspended whenever I go on there and no way to log out.



You are such a cocktease.


----------



## Catamount (May 17, 2018)

I have tried to actually open it, noticed, laughed so hard, spilled tea all over the table, screw you wad


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Did Stelios cheating just get me banned on TMF? Says account suspended whenever I go on there and no way to log out.



TMF be dead for the moment.
Probably goes back up... at some point.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (May 17, 2018)

I'm just gonna vent this out, hopefully I don't regret this later...

There's an open-poll forum-wide contest for "best mafia host" right now, and WAD is winning by a landslide because most of the people voting have never even clicked on the mafia section. 

Nothing against WAD or any of the other hosts, but absolutely none of them are touching my games right now. I'm the best fucking host on this forum right now and if you don't know it, then you better ask somebody. The only people capable of giving me a run for my money aren't active anymore.

I know that's cocky of me to say, but it's like that. If nobody else is gonna give me my props I'm gonna say it myself.


----------



## Didi (May 17, 2018)

I already gave you your props
no need to do it yourself

don't pay attention to a silly contest that is literally just 'which person posts in the CB the most and is thus most well known to most voters'

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 17, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I'm just gonna vent this out, hopefully I don't regret this later...
> 
> There's an open-poll forum-wide contest for "best mafia host" right now, and WAD is winning by a landslide because most of the people voting have never even clicked on the mafia section.
> 
> ...


That's like, your opinion dude. All this complaining about a subjective popularity contest from this section is so sad.


----------



## Aries (May 17, 2018)

I mean im not a option in that thread even though been doing it for near a decade. Its a joke thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (May 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> That's like, your opinion dude. All this complaining about a subjective popularity contest from this section is so sad.



Girlie you're really not getting the point but then you never were a mafia player like that.

There's no sense of integrity to the competition. There is a whole mafia section where playing and hosting mafia is a tradition that some of us have been learning and improving for years. Mafia has a presence on this forum because of us core players who love and study the game.

But when the forum puts the spotlight on our game and tries to crown our "best host," it's a sham run by people who don't even read our section of the forum. That new mod bitch Nataly is pushing for WAD to win and she wasn't even on NF for most of last year.

"The contest doesn't actually matter" is such a lame response, you're just conceding that everything was done poorly so there's no point in caring.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 17, 2018)

i literally didn’t know it was a thing til like 2 days ago and i literally don’t care if i win or not 

awards shows are memes

internet awards shows are a particular kind of meme

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 17, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Girlie you're really not getting the point but then you never were a mafia player like that.
> 
> There's no sense of integrity to the competition. There is a whole mafia section where playing and hosting mafia is a tradition that some of us have been learning and improving for years. Mafia has a presence on this forum because of us core players who love and study the game.
> 
> ...




There you go if you want credible results.


----------



## SupremeKage (May 17, 2018)

Tiger said:


> I got a new pupper. But I'm so tech illiterate, I can't seem to figure out how to upload a pic from my phone. The 'Upload a File' option says I don't have permission.


Make sure you don’t eat it when it dies

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 17, 2018)

And if the sarcasm skips you over;  even when it's run by people who *are* in the section, it's the same crap, so crying over it just comes off particularly sad.


----------



## Dr. White (May 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> And if the sarcasm skips you over;  even when it's run by people who *are* in the section, it's the same crap, so crying over it just comes off particularly sad.


Not at all lmao


----------



## Shizune (May 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> And if the sarcasm skips you over;  even when it's run by people who *are* in the section, it's the same crap, so crying over it just comes off particularly sad.



Those awards literally never even happened so what kind of non-existent example did you just bring me White Wolf?


----------



## Tiger (May 17, 2018)

Come on Nitty. If you had asked anyone here, you'd know no one here pays any attention to that trash poll.

I summed it up pretty well in the thread itself. Don't give it a thought. It's pretty basic and stupid for them to hold any kind of mafia award for the forum outside of the section. But dumber things are suggested every day in there, and I don't need access to know that.


----------



## Shizune (May 17, 2018)

We deadass don't even know who would have been nominated for those awards nnn


----------



## White Wolf (May 17, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Those awards literally never even happened so what kind of non-existent example did you just bring me White Wolf?


That's the point. You have it run by the people you claim should know better and care more, and nobody cared to go through  with it. So sit down lose your popularity contest with dignity and wait for next year.


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2018)

Imma just .



Now Imma just pity you all.

Pity for all!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 17, 2018)

Shizune said:


> We deadass don't even know who would have been nominated for those awards nnn


Nominations happened? It was in the process of ''counting'' nominations when SinFlopped and judges peaced out.


----------



## Aries (May 17, 2018)

His point is that these awards are just a popularity contest. Which is true i mean we awarded Sajin the most underated and best mafia player one time

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shizune (May 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> That's the point. You have it run by the people you claim should know better and care more, and nobody cared to go through  with it. So sit down lose your popularity contest with dignity and wait for next year.



White Wolf I don't know why you have that attitude or who you're talking to like that, I just know it's not me

Are you speaking to Didi?

Having a chat with Melodie?

A spat with Law?

Conversing with Dr. White?

I'm really wondering since obviously you're not speaking to me like that!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2018)

Aries said:


> His point is that these awards are just a popularity contest. Which is true i mean we awarded Sajin the most underated and best mafia player one time



I'm currently up for best mafia player of the year.

don't you dare vote for me.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 2 | Old 1


----------



## Catamount (May 17, 2018)

I am afraid of people in other sections, please answer.
Can I just gather up and transfer my points from all the contests and give them away to someone?


----------



## White Wolf (May 17, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Can I just gather up and transfer my points from all the contests and give them away to someone?


If you have any, sure.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 17, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I am afraid of people in other sections, please answer.
> Can I just gather up and transfer my points from all the contests and give them away to someone?



yes
and ty for ur points cat

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (May 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm currently up for best mafia player of the year.
> 
> don't you dare vote for me.



I believe it, your the only thing consistent in a bi polar town. One min they doing good the next game they are hilariously bad

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## NO (May 17, 2018)

Mafia Player of the Year A V A L O N

Reactions: Funny 3 | Neutral 1


----------



## Catamount (May 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> If you have any, sure.


I believe I do have a number enough for one thing. Whom can I ask to transfer them?


----------



## White Wolf (May 17, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I believe I do have a number enough for one thing. Whom can I ask to transfer them?


Just post in the  that you want to give all your pts to [whoever]

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2018)

Aries said:


> I believe it, your the only thing consistent in a bi polar town. One min they doing good the next game they are hilariously bad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (May 17, 2018)

thanks


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 17, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Mafia Player of the Year A V A L O N



L0L


----------



## Catamount (May 17, 2018)

the trollest community on the board tbh

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (May 17, 2018)

Shizune said:


> White Wolf I don't know why you have that attitude or who you're talking to like that, I just know it's not me
> 
> Are you speaking to Didi?
> 
> ...


It's not a serious contest. I checked the other polls and they are mostly just trolling 
You can ask @Avalon for big avy 
I can't buy you one with my current points


----------



## poutanko (May 17, 2018)

Happy belated birthday @Superman ~

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shizune (May 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> So sit down lose your popularity contest with dignity and wait for next year.



There was just no need for this White Wolf. This was so disrespectful.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (May 17, 2018)

I tried to leave this hell hole.
And what happened ? I ended up playing with the same people I play here.
My virgin game on another web site ended with shame and damage for my integrity as a player.

Damn you all

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I tried to leave this hell hole.
> And what happened ? I ended up playing with the same people I play here.
> My virgin game on another web site ended with shame and damage for my integrity as a player.
> 
> Damn you all



Only got yourself to blame for that. 

If you wanted to play with different people, might want to try a place that isn't associated somewhat with this one.
Just don't expect to ever find a place where there is no Mohit though.
Cause he everywhere...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## NO (May 17, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I tried to leave this hell hole.
> And what happened ? I ended up playing with the same people I play here.
> My virgin game on another web site ended with shame and damage for my integrity as a player.
> 
> Damn you all


Nah, I don’t think anyone’s looking down on you or really cares. 

If your record is clean on NF, who gives a fuck if you cheat 1 mafia game on some random ass neopets forum?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NO (May 17, 2018)

Well, I guess WAD cares. -.-

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Nah, I don’t think anyone’s looking down on you or really cares.
> 
> If your record is clean on NF, who gives a fuck if you cheat 1 mafia game on some random ass neopets forum?



Sadness, the post.


----------



## poutanko (May 17, 2018)

@Catamount ...where did you get them points?


----------



## Catamount (May 17, 2018)

poutanko said:


> @Catamount ...where did you get them points?


Bento Box, Art Village, Country Club back when it was a family fun.


----------



## Catamount (May 17, 2018)

and you?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 17, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Well, I guess WAD cares. -.-



I will always care...

About all of you, my cherished friends.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2018)

MAD said:


> I will always care...
> 
> About all of you, my cherished friends.



You will always be the carebear of the mafia community.


----------



## Shizune (May 17, 2018)

@White Wolf why you didn't have the nerve to post this disrespectful ass comment in this thread? You are really trying me right now WW and you're acting like you don't know I'm crazy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Catamount (May 17, 2018)

wad is a sweatheart tbh


----------



## SupremeKage (May 17, 2018)

Fite


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2018)

Shizune said:


> @White Wolf why you didn't have the nerve to post this disrespectful ass comment in this thread? You are really trying me right now WW and you're acting like you don't know I'm crazy.



We all crazy down here though. 

Now stop caring about pointless popularity contests.


----------



## Catamount (May 17, 2018)

no stop caring about this particular conversation tbh


----------



## poutanko (May 17, 2018)

Catamount said:


> and you?


for beating the crap out of JayJay and Johit of course

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## NO (May 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Sadness, the post.


I mean, how is it sad that Stelios cheated given the context? 

You do realize NF’s Mafia PLAYER OF THE YEAR _Avalon_ was in that game, right? 

Stelios stood no chance against that NF prodigy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 17, 2018)

no don’t stop caring 
drama is good for activity


----------



## White Wolf (May 17, 2018)

Shizune said:


> @White Wolf why you didn't have the nerve to post this disrespectful ass comment in this thread? You are really trying me right now WW and you're acting like you don't know I'm crazy.


Was trying to save you some dignity but  

You do you boo. Here's to next year.


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2018)

Catamount said:


> no stop caring about this particular conversation tbh


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> I mean, how is it sad that Stelios cheated given the context?
> 
> You do realize NF’s Mafia PLAYER OF THE YEAR _Avalon_ was in that game, right?
> 
> Stelios stood no chance against that NF prodigy.



Pitiful troll attempt, the post.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 17, 2018)

@jayjay³²  used to solo carry this forum from 2013-2017 just based on the drama is forum threads would create 

stop discouraging drama cuz drama is fun -.-


----------



## Catamount (May 17, 2018)

poutanko said:


> for beating the crap out of JayJay and Johit of course


Marry me x2

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2018)

MAD said:


> no don’t stop caring
> drama is good for activity



Et tu, carebear ?


----------



## SupremeKage (May 17, 2018)

Guys let’s not vote Shizune next year so we could see White v Shizune round 2


----------



## Catamount (May 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


nah that one was worse, it almost tool me some effort once I have read it, be blessed crappy Internet


----------



## Catamount (May 17, 2018)

MAD said:


> @jayjay³²  used to solo carry this forum from 2013-2017 just based on the drama is forum threads would create
> 
> stop discouraging drama cuz drama is fun -.-


eh
is this what you call drama
pls
you have seen the glorious drama days yourself


----------



## White Wolf (May 17, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Guys let’s not vote Shizune next year so we could see White v Shizune round 2


Objectively Rion should've been there, but that's IMO.


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2018)

Catamount said:


> nah that one was worse, it almost tool me some effort once I have read it, be blessed crappy Internet



Just so you know, I have no idea.

Imma just nod.


----------



## Catamount (May 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Just so you know, I have no idea.
> 
> Imma just nod.


----------



## poutanko (May 17, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Et tu, carebear ?



stop calling me that 



Catamount said:


> eh
> is this what you call drama
> pls
> you have seen the glorious drama days yourself



in times of severe drought even a few sips will suffice the parched man who once visited the oasis


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2018)

Catamount said:


>


----------



## Aries (May 17, 2018)

Ava is one of the best mafia players ive seen in my time here. Believe me folks, i only know the bestest mafia players here. People ask CR how good of a player he is. Hes so good he signs out of 99% of the games he signs up for before they begin.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NO (May 17, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Marry me x2


poutanko never beat me in a contest fair and square.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (May 17, 2018)

I really want to know those people asking those questions, they seem so interested in local life.


----------



## Catamount (May 17, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> poutanko never beat me in a contest fair and square.


This only makes it better tbh


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2018)

MAD said:


> stop calling me that



I'll stop calling you that when you stop being one.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'll stop calling you that when you stop being one.


----------



## poutanko (May 17, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> poutanko never beat me in a contest fair and square.


I can beat you fair and square if you don't run away every single round

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (May 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Was trying to save you some dignity but
> 
> You do you boo. Here's to next year.



Ok y'know what White Wolf, I'm not gonna insult you because let's face it, we have to coexist together in this section and there's no point in ruining a good relationship.

What I will say is that the only person's "dignity" you've hurt here is your own by being such a poor example of a moderator and instead acting like the inflammatory, confrontational and contrarian trolls that you're supposed to be moderating.

My frustration should be understandable to any observer. You're correct that I should move on (and I will), but everyone gets annoyed by silly things and I specifically said I was only venting. Why would you agitate me when I'm already upset? Why are you suddenly making snide comments to me? Why are you behaving this way as a moderator?

You really just came out of nowhere with a sour attitude, a condescending tone and snide remarks and that's so opposite to how any moderator should conduct themselves. What's more I thought we had a good rapport and I've taken up for you in the past but I guess that doesn't mean much to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2018)

Nice choice of song, but it kinda defeats your point.

Cause you'd have to care in order to get hurt, non ?


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2018)

Shizune said:


> My frustration should be understandable to any observer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 17, 2018)

Shizune with that KO


----------



## Catamount (May 17, 2018)

We need Remchu tbh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (May 17, 2018)

Vasto youve been replaced by nitty as the hulk in the new 52 Mafia cinematic verse. Here comes upcoming edit White Wolf: Mod Ragnorak

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## poutanko (May 17, 2018)

@RemChu come here and save us


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 17, 2018)

it still disturbs me that this convo thread was made in summer of '16 and zatch only started posting here at the beginning of 2018 and he's the 3rd highest post count here

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2018)

#4 Fuck yeah.


----------



## Baba (May 17, 2018)

#19


----------



## Catamount (May 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> #4 Fuck yeah.


this poor soul.


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2018)

Catamount said:


> this poor soul.



I have no soul, so HAH.


----------



## Catamount (May 17, 2018)

1,039


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 17, 2018)

reddit OP


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 17, 2018)

Not gonna start a flamewar about this but am I the only one who thinks it's stupid that we had a secret mafia awards that didn't even have a thread in the mafia section and where most of the voters were probably CB regulars anyway?

Why wasn't this effort spent trying to revive Sin's mafia wards instead which were much cooler and related to our culture?

I mean I literally found it existed yesterday so I don't care much just think it's stupid.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## poutanko (May 17, 2018)

>below Marco

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Not gonna start a flamewar about this but am I the only one who thinks it's stupid that we had a secret mafia awards that didn't even have a thread in the mafia section and where most of the voters were probably CB regulars anyway?
> 
> Why wasn't this effort spent trying to revive Sin's mafia wards instead which were much cooler and related to our culture?
> 
> I mean I literally found it existed yesterday so I don't care much just think it's stupid.



You late.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You late.



Yeah I already said that.


----------



## Shizune (May 17, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Not gonna start a flamewar about this but am I the only one who thinks it's stupid that we had a secret mafia awards that didn't even have a thread in the mafia section and where most of the voters were probably CB regulars anyway?
> 
> Why wasn't this effort spent trying to revive Sin's mafia wards instead which were much cooler and related to our culture?
> 
> I mean I literally found it existed yesterday so I don't care much just think it's stupid.



Stop getting @MAD about internet awards! This is sad! Maybe next year you''ll get the recognition you think you deserve!


----------



## Aries (May 17, 2018)

Its time to do what i do best finish what sin starts. Ill host the mafia section awards

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 17, 2018)

I just like to see this forum as its own community with its own events and regulars and everything.

Not as some annex to the CB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (May 17, 2018)

I need to spam more


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Yeah I already said that.



I was referring to the "am I the only one" part.



Shizune said:


> Stop getting @MAD about internet awards! This is sad! Maybe next year you''ll get the recognition you think you deserve!



This is sad, yes.


----------



## Shizune (May 17, 2018)

That little musty bitch had SO much to say an hour ago, where'd she go?


----------



## Aries (May 17, 2018)

Ill make the thread during break time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 17, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I just like to see this forum as its own community with its own events and regulars and everything.
> 
> Not as some annex to the CB.



i mean thats not what it is

the CB is THE social/community section on NF so naturally a lot of its discussion is gonna be around other communities and sections of NF

its not like they singled out the mafia section

i checked and they also have awards for best writer (reader's corner section) best naruto posteR (naruto section), best country club poster and so on

imo it really is just a silly dumb shit that ppl should be allowed to have fun with if u find silly dumb shit fun

the novelty of meme contests has long worn off for me after voting krory as 'Best Looking Male' for 2 years in a row...and him winning lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dr. White (May 17, 2018)

Persona 5 Mafia coming after I beat the game and set up the roles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## nfcnorth (May 17, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Persona 5 Mafia coming after I beat the game and set up the roles.


Knew some one was going to do it wouldn't be surprised if there were multiple people wanting to do it.


----------



## Dr. White (May 17, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> Knew some one was going to do it wouldn't be surprised if there were multiple people wanting to do it.


I actually don't know many Persona fans from this section. Plat, and Rem are the only two I recall talking about it to.


----------



## nfcnorth (May 17, 2018)

poutanko said:


> I need to spam more


You have more posts here than me and I have been here longer

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 17, 2018)

MAD said:


> i mean thats not what it is
> 
> the CB is THE social/community section on NF so naturally a lot of its discussion is gonna be around other communities and sections of NF
> 
> ...



No sure people should be allowed to have fun.

I'm just salty we have been tryng to make those awards for 3 years and when we are finally doing it people abandon it and make a simple version in another forum.

Like they can do whatever they want but we should also have a culture of our own. It's what me, and you, and Shizune and Tiger keep doing with all those threads we make. Wish people would care more about those.


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> when we are finally doing it people abandon it and make a simple version in another forum.



You do realize that the "people" in the first part aren't the same "people" in the second part, right ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 17, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> No sure people should be allowed to have fun.
> 
> I'm just salty we have been tryng to make those awards for 3 years and when we are finally doing it people abandon it and make a simple version in another forum.
> 
> Like they can do whatever they want but we should also have a culture of our own. It's what me, and you, and Shizune and Tiger keep doing with all those threads we make. Wish people would care more about those.



i mean

yes

but WW's point is not invalid in that we could have had our own sanctioned thing with the mafia awards but either nobody wants to do it or nobody wants to be burdened with the workload hence SoutRaven


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 17, 2018)

which i would still consider a meme anyways

ever since, like CR referenced an hour ago, sajin in 2011 won both 'best player' and 'most underrated' lol


----------



## nfcnorth (May 17, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> I actually don't know many Persona fans from this section. Plat, and Rem are the only two I recall talking about it to.


Hi persona fan here. I know Lord Genome has talked about it too. Ratchet tried a late submission of a Persona 4 charcter for favorites. Oh and we have had persona charcters in past favorites too.


----------



## Dr. White (May 17, 2018)

MAD said:


> i mean
> 
> yes
> 
> but WW's point is not invalid in that we could have had our own sanctioned thing with the mafia awards but either nobody wants to do it or nobody wants to be burdened with the workload hence SoutRaven


I mean his point is still invalid because us being lazy doesn't justify an award set up by nigs who don't know anything about the section and just using the section to push some nonsense award.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 17, 2018)

i played a persona3 game on another forum recently
i was an arcana of strength or something
0 knowledge on the series


----------



## Dr. White (May 17, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> Hi persona fan here. I know Lord Genome has talked about it too. Ratchet tried a late submission of a Persona 4 charcter for favorites. Oh and we have had persona charcters in past favorites too.


Yeah I knew Ratch was a fan and obviously knew about you now from your comment. Didn't know about LG though.


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> I mean his point is still invalid because us being lazy doesn't justify an award set up by nigs who don't know anything about the section and just using the section to push some nonsense award.



I guess they felt it wasn't right to leave out the most active section on NF from their global awards thing.


----------



## poutanko (May 17, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> You have more posts here than me and I have been here longer


You need to spam more then


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 17, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> I mean his point is still invalid because us being lazy doesn't justify an award set up by nigs who don't know anything about the section and just using the section to push some nonsense award.



yea but lol baconbits has been doing meme award shows that covers NF community nonsense for years now

so why is it a problem this year

only because this the the year that has actual mafia awards?

i mean

do u see what im getting at


----------



## poutanko (May 17, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> You have more posts here than me and I have been here longer


Member Since:
Sep 23, 2013
...senpai


----------



## Dr. White (May 17, 2018)

also relevant


----------



## Dr. White (May 17, 2018)

MAD said:


> yea but lol baconbits has been doing meme award shows that covers NF community nonsense for years now
> 
> so why is it a problem this year
> 
> ...


I mean prolly because more people actually cared to bitch. I mean like I said to Bacon, it is what it is, but when someone tries to use or section name to pass off an award which really has nothing to do with us, it can rub people the wrong way.


----------



## Dr. White (May 17, 2018)

MAD said:


> >console gaming this millennium


I NEED MUH ANIME GAMES/JRP GAMES! Also I like playing with controllers, and not being tied down to a cpu. Had that problem with WoW when I played.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 17, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> I mean his point is still invalid because us being lazy doesn't justify an award set up by nigs who don't know anything about the section and just using the section to push some nonsense award.


Host
WAD
JJ
Shizune
Iwan

Player
WAD
Ava
Dr. White
Didi
Shizune
Waffles



Like name one person that doesn't host or play mafia and is some random lolCBer1996?


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2018)

> staff shitting on mafia community 2011-201?

Fucking staff. 

> staff including mafia community in global stuff and whatnot

Fucking staff. 



I'm sensing a pattern.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dr. White (May 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Host
> WAD
> JJ
> Shizune
> ...


As I said to Bacon in the thread, and the whole crux of my argument; the problem is voting. Why the fuck should Nataly, and randomnig69 be able to vote best player or host when they don't even know what the fuck mafia is, or haven't even seen a lion's share of the game? That makes no sense. Like letting fans who only watch soccer casually decide who the NBA MVP is. 

They could have easily just hit you or Tiger up and vetted voters as to try and appear somewhat substantial. But I digress, and was not aware it is historically a meme show.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 17, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> I mean prolly because more people actually cared to bitch. I mean like I said to Bacon, it is what it is, but when someone tries to use or section name to pass off an award which really has nothing to do with us, it can rub people the wrong way.



i mean again ill reiterate awards shows are still nonsense cuz it’s all subjective circlejerking

but yes i obviously understand how an insular awards show here (again, look how that turned out) would be considered more valid by people who actually play, host, or read mafia games (like the oscars guild or whatever) than a global awards where literally anyone can ‘call-in’ and vote regardless of actual awareness or knowledge of NF mafia

but the latter doesn’t disqualify the existence of the former

i mean if the gripe is that baconbits should be formalizing the whole thing better so it’s less not of a joke then sure i can see someone making that suggestion but it would also be considerably more workload for him and also not give it the ‘global visibility’ he clearly values lol


----------



## poutanko (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (May 17, 2018)

MAD said:


> it still disturbs me that this convo thread was made in summer of '16 and zatch only started posting here at the beginning of 2018 and he's the 3rd highest post count here




AI bots, too stronK


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I just like to see this forum as its own community with its own events and regulars and everything.
> 
> Not as some annex to the CB.



This community was never annex to CB you filthy casual


----------



## White Wolf (May 17, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> As I said to Bacon in the thread, and the whole crux of my argument; the problem is voting. Why the fuck should Nataly, and randomnig69 be able to vote best player or host when they don't even know what the fuck mafia is, or haven't even seen a lion's share of the game? That makes no sense. Like letting fans who only watch soccer casually decide who the NBA MVP is.
> 
> They could have easily just hit you or Tiger up and vetted voters as to try and appear somewhat substantial. But I digress, and was not aware it is historically a meme show.


Nataly's played a round though so it'd be equivalent to banning anyone that's recently joined because 'lolwhothefuckareyou'. And surely if people here felt strongly about any specific person winning you have the numbers to win, not one poll has had even half the #s that the section's _*b i g g e s t *_games get, so...  The voting threads were both linked here when they were posted, so plenty of time was had.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > staff shitting on mafia community 2011-201?
> 
> Fucking staff.
> 
> ...



the staff literally never made a single correct decision concerning the nf mafia community until they modded law and Marco for the section...a section that was half a decade overdo and ran without any mods or oversight for at least a year lol 

even now 
should _white wolf _be the section mod?
nope
but we are the apathetic, the resigned, and the complacent


----------



## Stelios (May 17, 2018)

MAD said:


> the novelty of meme contests has long worn off for me after voting krory as 'Best Looking Male' for 2 years in a row...and him winning lol




Quality 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> No sure people should be allowed to have fun.
> 
> I'm just salty we have been tryng to make those awards for 3 years and when we are finally doing it people abandon it and make a simple version in another forum.
> 
> Like they can do whatever they want but we should also have a culture of our own. It's what me, and you, and Shizune and Tiger keep doing with all those threads we make. Wish people would care more about those.



Bottom line is nobody that is regular here really cares about these awards. I don’t care to vote @Didi as best dead doctor and he doesn’t care to vote me for derp of the year award. 

Mutual respect is enough.


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2018)

MAD said:


> the staff literally never made a single correct decision concerning the nf mafia community until they modded law and Marco for the section...a section that was half a decade overdo and ran without any mods or oversight for at least a year lol



Thank you for agreeing with my post.

Have a thank you.


----------



## White Wolf (May 17, 2018)

MAD said:


> the staff literally never made a single correct decision concerning the nf mafia community until they modded law and Marco for the section...a section that was half a decade overdo and ran without any mods or oversight for at least a year lol
> 
> even now
> should _white wolf _be the section mod?
> ...


I can always drop out and let iwan take over, don't particularly care one way or another.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 17, 2018)

Waffles for Mod!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I can always drop out and let iwan take over, don't particularly care one way or another.



what would it take for u to do dat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Waffles for Mod!



I'd section ban you as my first act.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2018)

MAD said:


> what would it take for u to do dat



No.


----------



## Dr. White (May 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'd section ban you as my first act.


Good business decision.


----------



## Stelios (May 17, 2018)

Is there any serious player here that values more 25 votes from café regulars than one from any other mafia regular ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> No.



no what


----------



## White Wolf (May 17, 2018)

I'll add a Poll, binding choice.


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Good business decision.



Glad you agree. 



MAD said:


> no what



Just no to the current path you're pursuing.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 17, 2018)

i ain’t pursuing any paths breh


----------



## SupremeKage (May 17, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Persona 5 Mafia coming after I beat the game and set up the roles.


Bruh I thought you were leaving this forum, now you hosting games lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 17, 2018)

Done, Poll added.


----------



## Jeroen (May 17, 2018)

MAD said:


> i ain’t pursuing any paths breh



_Uh huh._


----------



## Dr. White (May 17, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Bruh I thought you were leaving this forum, now you hosting games lol


I got out of my feelz, and was pointless if I was coming back for multiple other games.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## poutanko (May 17, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Bruh I thought you were leaving this forum, now you hosting games lol


I thought you're playing on OJ


----------



## Dr. White (May 17, 2018)

lmao did Iwan even have an input? This is mad beta passive aggressive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 17, 2018)

poutanko said:


> I thought you're playing on OJ


I’ll sign up soon


----------



## nfcnorth (May 17, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Member Since:
> Sep 23, 2013
> ...senpai


To be fair I didn't really come here to the mafia section for a couple years at least. But still you have nearly double the posts over me.


----------



## White Wolf (May 17, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> lmao did Iwan even have an input? This is mad beta passive aggressive.


He's shown interest in modding the section and is already a mod which is the next step for obvious changes. 

Similar to Law --> Me. 

Obvious choice.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 17, 2018)

WW is fine, stop listening to wad.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 17, 2018)

i mean 
if he’s actually interested in modding the section and ur not

then what is keeping u holding onto the reins lol


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 17, 2018)

Though 2 mods wouldn't be that bad. Then again we already get modded by whoever is online. Doesn't matter.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 17, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> WW is fine, stop listening to wad.



he’s not
ur just a dumb cuck who opposes everything i ever say cuz u don’t like me


----------



## White Wolf (May 17, 2018)

MAD said:


> i mean
> if he’s actually interested in modding the section and ur not
> 
> then what is keeping u holding onto the reins lol


Did I say I'm not interested? It's you guys not satisfied not me, so if people want change the choice is in your hands.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 17, 2018)

MAD said:


> he’s not
> ur just a dumb cuck who opposes everything i ever say cuz u don’t like me



Im a result oriented person.

Dude stepped in, the convo flamewars ceased, and Rion was shut up.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Stelios (May 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Done, Poll added.



So the yankees  finally got under your skin.
I expected more

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 17, 2018)

QUOTE="White Wolf, post: 58589451, member: 219979"]Did I say I'm not interested? It's you guys not satisfied not me, so if people want change the choice is in your hands.[/QUOTE]

yes




White Wolf said:


> I can always drop out and let iwan take over, don't particularly care one way or another.



plus some quotes from that one flamefest a month ago

u r literally a seat warmer dude

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## poutanko (May 17, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> To be fair I didn't really come here to the mafia section for a couple years at least. But still you have nearly double the posts over me.


Still not as much as the other newbies


----------



## Lew (May 17, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> lmao did Iwan even have an input? This is mad beta passive aggressive.



He's said he wanted to mod here back when I had powers here because of that stupid Xiammes game which made posts have to be approved


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 17, 2018)

MAD said:


> he’s not
> ur just a dumb cuck who opposes everything i ever say cuz u don’t like me



Tbh I don't hate you that much. You are a asshat but I think I've come to terms to it. You are like Berlin from La Casa de Papel. A psychopath but likable.


----------



## nfcnorth (May 17, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Still not as much as the other newbies


Very true


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 17, 2018)

Actually the more I watch that show the more I think Berlin is literally Wad.


----------



## White Wolf (May 17, 2018)

Stelios said:


> So the yankees  finally got under your skin.
> I expected more


Not in particular, but here's to community inclusion.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 17, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Im a result oriented person.
> 
> Dude stepped in, the convo flamewars ceased, and Rion was shut up.



ok but again 
why is ‘someone who will come in and punish/inhibit flaming’ an acceptable standard for a mafia mod

literally any global mod or above can do that 

a section mod should be someone who has or is willing to contribute to the community in a proactive way 

that’s the whole fuckin reason the nf staff sucks lol

cuz they do the opposite of that when they get modded

they assimilate into their own esoteric culture instead


----------



## Catamount (May 17, 2018)

Can we just agree on the fact that the section related awards are supposed to be advertised in the corresponding sections by the person responsible for those awards and since it has not been done we should just skip this year in our tainted hearts?
Not like I don't want to see you autistic perfections beating out shit and sparkles out of each other, but come on.


----------



## Catamount (May 17, 2018)

who are those artists tho, aren't artists the people who draw things and not just have money to waste on PS license


----------



## Shizune (May 17, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Can we just agree on the fact that the section related awards are supposed to be advertised in the corresponding sections by the person responsible for those awards and since it has not been done we should just skip this year in our tainted hearts?
> Not like I don't want to see you autistic perfections beating out shit and sparkles out of each other, but come on.



Can we just agree this forum is a cesspool and a massive waste of our time and energy?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Catamount (May 17, 2018)

Was that poll there already back when I was still pre-first bottle


----------



## Marvel (May 17, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Can we just agree this forum is a cesspool and a massive waste of our time and energy?


Yes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (May 17, 2018)

Y'know @White Wolf, the icing on your immaturity cake is your refusal to answer my post.

I really expected better from you. I've never seen you behave so belligerently before.


----------



## Marvel (May 17, 2018)




----------



## poutanko (May 17, 2018)

Catamount said:


> who are those artists tho, aren't artists the people who draw things and not just have money to waste on PS license


Rem posted his drawings several times here and on daily sketch too iirc


----------



## Catamount (May 17, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Rem posted his drawings several times here and on daily sketch too iirc


yes, Remchu did, but where is Loni


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 17, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Can we just agree this forum is a cesspool and a massive waste of our time and energy?



yes but there’s worse waste of times 

like shooting heroin or playing WoW or posting full time on Reddit like Marco

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (May 17, 2018)




----------



## poutanko (May 17, 2018)

Catamount said:


> yes, Remchu did, but where is Loni


No one nominated him so he's not included :/


----------



## Stelios (May 17, 2018)

Vote me for mod. I will father this section

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Catamount (May 17, 2018)

poutanko said:


> No one nominated him so he's not included :/


where is this notmination shit done, in that 3 pages thread or what


----------



## Stelios (May 17, 2018)

Catamount is rating lewd everytime someone writes “daddy”

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## [SP] Snake (May 17, 2018)

I'm jusssssst gonna vent thissssss out. Hopefully I don't regret thissssss later...

There'sssssss an open-poll forum-wide contessssssst for "bessssssst mafia hosssssst" right now, and Sssssssnake wasssssn't even an option becausssssssse the people running the poll are filthy humansssss who think animalsssss are lessssser. 

Nothing against humansssss or any of the other degeneratesssss on thisssss forum, but absssssssssolutely none of them are touching my gamesssssss right now. I'm the bessssssst fucking host on thisssssss forum right now and if you don't know it, then you better assssssk sssssssomebody. The only people capable of giving me a run for my money conveniently died... poisssssson or sssssomething.

I know that'ssssss cocky of me to ssssssay, but it'sssssss like that. If nobody elsssssse issssss gonna give me my propssssss, then I'm gonna sssssssay it myssssssself.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Didi (May 17, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Can we just agree on the fact that the section related awards are supposed to be advertised in the corresponding sections by the person responsible for those awards and since it has not been done we should just skip this year in our tainted hearts?
> Not like I don't want to see you autistic perfections beating out shit and sparkles out of each other, but come on.




It was "advertised", some mod made a post in this thread linking them


----------



## ApostropheOfInnocence (May 17, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I'm just gonna vent this out, hopefully I don't regret this later...
> 
> There's an open-poll forum-wide contest for "best mafia host" right now, and WAD is winning by a landslide because most of the people voting have never even clicked on the mafia section.
> 
> ...


I'm going to need you to just take a step back while I clear the air here and trust me you will regret this.

There's an open discussion GLOBAL-WIDE for "best punctuation mark" of all time, and the PERIOD is winning by a landslide because most people in the world don't even know what grammar is. 

Nothing against the period or the comma, are even that fuck ass exclamation mark, but absolutely none of them have the power that I wield. I am the only mark that can show ownership. That's right without me you couldn't own anything. Not ONLY am I the only thing standing between us and LITERAL anarchy but I also shorten words. Do you even understand how insanely important that is? If you don't <--- you better ask someone. The only punctuation that is capable of giving me a run for my marks is in German and that's on the way to be a dead language. 

I know that's top marks for me to say, but it's like that. If no one is going to come out and say it, then I'll just have to educate you myself. As a final point I will end this sentence like it should end with a'

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## poutanko (May 17, 2018)

Catamount said:


> where is this notmination shit done, in that 3 pages thread or what


There's like a general nomination thread or something


----------



## Marvel (May 17, 2018)

[SP] Snake said:


> I'm jusssssst gonna vent thissssss out. Hopefully I don't regret thissssss later...
> 
> There'sssssss an open-poll forum-wide contessssssst for "bessssssst mafia hosssssst" right now, and Sssssssnake wasssssn't even an option becausssssssse the people running the poll are filthy humansssss who think animalsssss are lessssser.
> 
> ...


Oh you’re Shizune and it’s esspecially fitting since your name starts with an S.

Reactions: Ningen 2 | Old 1


----------



## poutanko (May 17, 2018)

...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Catamount (May 17, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Catamount is rating lewd everytime someone writes “daddy”


You started it first


----------



## Catamount (May 17, 2018)

Or not you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (May 17, 2018)

Bet you won't @ me on your main account though!
​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Catamount (May 17, 2018)

Didi said:


> It was "advertised", some mod made a post in this thread linking them


By advertising I mean actually making sure it has been seen, posting several time, _engaging the section mods so that they give out daily reminders_, and tbh I can only remember Shizune posting about it cause of the avatar.


----------



## Catamount (May 17, 2018)

poutanko said:


> There's like a general nomination thread or something


Has 3 pages to me, went through, like 2-5 people posting on each nomination at best, like wth


----------



## Stelios (May 17, 2018)

Catamount said:


> You started it first



What did I start? I have given only 1 lewd in this site and it was not to you .


----------



## Aries (May 17, 2018)

So 21 awards will be in total. 10 for hosts/game specific

And 10 for player specific. The last one will be a Mafia Alumni/Hall of fame. Where we remember past players/hosts/games


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 17, 2018)

Aries said:


> So 21 awards will be in total. 10 for hosts/game specific
> 
> And 10 for player specific. The last one will be a Mafia Alumni/Hall of fame. Where we remember past players/hosts/games



Isn't it better to wait till next year? It's May already.

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Stelios (May 17, 2018)

yes 

Aries awards
everybody wins
everybody is happy


----------



## Aries (May 17, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Isn't it better to wait till next year? It's May already.



The first mafia award i made was in april

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (May 17, 2018)

Anyone doubting me is invited to sign up for my next Warcraft game to judge for yourselves.


​


----------



## Lord Genome (May 17, 2018)

Awards are dumb who cares



MAD said:


> yes but there’s worse waste of times
> 
> like shooting heroin or playing WoW or posting full time on Reddit like Marco



Wait Marco what

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 17, 2018)

Lord Genome said:


> Awards are dumb who cares
> 
> 
> 
> Wait Marco what



that’s legit what Marco has been doing


----------



## Aries (May 17, 2018)

The community- we need a award show now/ dang it we aint being credited/it should be community driven/ its never gonna happen

Me: Sure ill host it/ make thread today

Also the community: maybe we should wait next year

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ratchet (May 17, 2018)

When the CB votes on Mafia topics, they're not voting the best. They're not voting Shizune. They're not voting Gifted. They're people that have a lot of problems, and they bring those problems into our community. They're bringing trolls. They're bringing rolefags. They're inactive. And some, I assume, are good players.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Genome (May 17, 2018)

MAD said:


> that’s legit what Marco has been doing



:


----------



## Stelios (May 17, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Anyone doubting me is invited to sign up for my next Warcraft game to judge for yourselves.
> 
> 
> ​



that looks like an invitation to get trolled
and to destroy friendships forever

sign me up
or am i there already


----------



## A Optimistic (May 17, 2018)

poutanko said:


> It's not a serious contest. I checked the other polls and they are mostly just trolling
> You can ask @Avalon for big avy
> I can't buy you one with my current points



No.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## poutanko (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Happy belated birthday @Superman ~



 Thank you Poutanko. And you gave me the gift of some drama....thanks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (May 17, 2018)

Superman said:


> Thank you Poutanko. And you gave me the gift of some drama....thanks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 17, 2018)

Better think
about your game
are you sure
your next move's the right one for you?

are you sure
you won't get outmaneuvered again and again my friend?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2018)

Catamount said:


>



What? You do not even like drama!


----------



## poutanko (May 17, 2018)

Superman said:


> Thank you Poutanko. And you gave me the gift of some drama....thanks.


You're welcome

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (May 17, 2018)

fuck you sups

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2018)

Catamount said:


> fuck you sups



Call @Mr. Waffles , Cat.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 17, 2018)

Aries said:


> The community- we need a award show now/ dang it we aint being credited/it should be community driven/ its never gonna happen
> 
> Me: Sure ill host it/ make thread today
> 
> Also the community: maybe we should wait next year



lol sorry CR bro I just think we may have missed the timing.

But if you wanna try I totally support the initiative. Maybe pick up from where Sin started too so we don't waste those nominations.


----------



## Stelios (May 17, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> lol sorry CR bro I just think we may have missed the timing.
> 
> But if you wanna try I totally support the initiative. Maybe pick up from where Sin started too so we don't waste those nominations.



yes let's steal @SinRaven's idea
He clearly left us forever


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 17, 2018)

Stelios said:


> yes let's steal @SinRaven's idea
> He clearly left us forever



I already told you guys I talked with Sin and he gave us his blessing to pick it up.


----------



## Shizune (May 17, 2018)

Can we please appreciate ART?


----------



## Tiger (May 17, 2018)

MAD said:


> i mean thats not what it is
> 
> the CB is THE social/community section on NF so naturally a lot of its discussion is gonna be around other communities and sections of NF
> 
> ...



It is memes. Also, CB is poop.



MAD said:


> which i would still consider a meme anyways
> 
> ever since, like CR referenced an hour ago, sajin in 2011 won both 'best player' and 'most underrated' lol



All awards are dumb when the point of the game is to hope your opponents don't realize how dangerous you are.

I'm not borne of the "I need a trophy for logging in" generation, though.



Dr. White said:


> I mean his point is still invalid because us being lazy doesn't justify an award set up by nigs who don't know anything about the section and just using the section to push some nonsense award.



It's basically "who's the best mafia player and host in the CB?"

Which is fine, because it literally has nothing to do with us.



Dr. White said:


> I mean prolly because more people actually cared to bitch. I mean like I said to Bacon, it is what it is, but when someone tries to use or section name to pass off an award which really has nothing to do with us, it can rub people the wrong way.





White Wolf said:


> Host
> WAD
> JJ
> Shizune
> ...





Dr. White said:


> As I said to Bacon in the thread, and the whole crux of my argument; the problem is voting. Why the fuck should Nataly, and randomnig69 be able to vote best player or host when they don't even know what the fuck mafia is, or haven't even seen a lion's share of the game? That makes no sense. *Like letting fans who only watch soccer casually decide who the NBA MVP is. *
> 
> They could have easily just hit you or Tiger up and vetted voters as to try and appear somewhat substantial. But I digress, and was not aware it is historically a meme show.



Pretty much. And we need to stop caring or pretending it's "official".



White Wolf said:


> I can always drop out and let iwan take over, don't particularly care one way or another.



I am the guy who asked WW to step in, let's not forget he didn't ask for it.



Stelios said:


> Is there any serious player here that values more 25 votes from café regulars than one from any other mafia regular ?



Sadly...it seems so.



Lord Genome said:


> Awards are dumb who cares



Literally should have been my usertitle since 2008.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (May 17, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I already told you guys I talked with Sin and he gave us his blessing to pick it up.



you idiot

last time we revived him because Aries was about to take over his members game 

nante koto da


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 17, 2018)

Let Sin die a peaceful death. He's been through enough already.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 17, 2018)

Besides it's not like bringing Sin or anyone back will stop CR from doing something.

The only thing that stops an idea from CR is another idea from CR triggering his attention deficit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (May 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Tiger (May 17, 2018)

Those work?


----------



## nfcnorth (May 17, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Those work?


did for me


----------



## Lord Genome (May 17, 2018)

Is sinraven not playing in favorites then


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 17, 2018)

Guys I need a sub for Cracking Idea ASAP.


----------



## White Wolf (May 17, 2018)

Cute doggo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (May 17, 2018)

Lord Genome said:


> Is sinraven not playing in favorites then



asking the real questions

also 

you Chicken 
you tried to rng town for the last time


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 17, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Guys I need a sub for Cracking Idea ASAP.



@Gifted
@nfcnorth
@MAD
@Aries
@Dr. White
@Lord Genome

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (May 17, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Those work?


why why WHY did I NOT assume there is a puppy on that link


----------



## Stelios (May 17, 2018)

ctrl + click


----------



## Didi (May 17, 2018)

MAD said:


> that’s legit what Marco has been doing




no he's dead


----------



## Catamount (May 17, 2018)

Marco is not dead stop saying he is dead

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 17, 2018)

Lord Genome said:


> Is sinraven not playing in favorites then



Everyone is playing Favs until they aren't.


----------



## Didi (May 17, 2018)

what a cute pupper

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (May 17, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Marco is not dead stop saying he is dead



we are dead to him
he doesn't wanna associate with weebs anymore
only with redtits


----------



## Catamount (May 17, 2018)

Stelios said:


> we are dead to him
> he doesn't wanna associate with weebs anymore
> only with redtits


----------



## Stelios (May 17, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 17, 2018)

Aww so cute. Just don’t eat it when it dies

Reactions: Old 2


----------



## SupremeKage (May 17, 2018)

To all the woof woof and meow meow eaters holla at me!

Reactions: Old 2


----------



## SupremeKage (May 17, 2018)

I think I have a paw stuck in my tooth

Reactions: Old 2


----------



## Stelios (May 17, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> To all the woof woof and meow meow eaters holla at me!



oh ja 
dog meat festival in China

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (May 17, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Not gonna start a flamewar about this but am I the only one who thinks it's stupid that we had a secret mafia awards that didn't even have a thread in the mafia section and where most of the voters were probably CB regulars anyway?
> 
> Why wasn't this effort spent trying to revive Sin's mafia wards instead which were much cooler and related to our culture?
> 
> I mean I literally found it existed yesterday so I don't care much just think it's stupid.


So fucking backwards. I agree with you.


----------



## SupremeKage (May 17, 2018)

Stelios said:


> oh ja
> dog meat festival in China


Shocked at how that’s a thing


----------



## SupremeKage (May 17, 2018)

Oh shit are there actually people who eat dogs and cat in this forum? Am I being offensive?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 17, 2018)

So the omega wolf has finally accepted his status in life.


----------



## Stelios (May 17, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Oh shit are there actually people who eat dogs and cat in this forum? Am I being offensive?



Don’t know but if they do it’s probaby karma catching up to dogs. Packs of wild dogs start eating the prey even as it is trying to run away, not yet dead. The prey can see itself being eaten for upto 30 minutes before dying. That includes all parts of the body, like face etc. And that is AFTER they have chased it across the landscape while scared till it has no more energy to run away

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Catamount (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Aries (May 17, 2018)

WPK vs Dog Catcher SupremeKage 

The rivalry that mafia didnt know it needed.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## NO (May 17, 2018)

Hey @Avalon, the Mafia Player of the Year poll closed a few hours ago and you won by a landslide. I remember you said you wanted to be removed from this poll when it first started but you won anyway and you also have no use for the 3 month forum prize since you have a shit ton of contest points. I think it’s only fair that you tell baconbits to give your prize to the runner-up @Dr. White. Honestly, DW would never accept it himself which is why you should take initiative here and make sure that prize gets to him. If you don’t, then I will right your wrong and just buy him a 3 month prize myself, using the shit ton of contest points I’ve won over the years by being the greatest graphic designer on this forum.

 Let me know your decision, because we take care of our people on NF, very unlike the way you ratted Stelios out on TMF.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (May 17, 2018)

Ill edit some things when return but there you go folks


----------



## Magic (May 17, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Hey @Avalon, the Mafia Player of the Year poll closed a few hours ago and you won by a landslide. I remember you said you wanted to be removed from this poll when it first started but you won anyway and you also have no use for the 3 month forum prize since you have a shit ton of contest points. I think it’s only fair that you tell baconbits to give your prize to the runner-up @Dr. White. Honestly, DW would never accept it himself which is why you should take initiative here and make sure that prize gets to him. If you don’t, then I will right your wrong and just buy him a 3 month prize myself, using the shit ton of contest points I’ve won over the years by being the greatest graphic designer on this forum.
> 
> Let me know your decision, because we take care of our people on NF, very unlike the way you ratted Stelios out on TMF.


Uh excuse me, you should refer to him as Mafia player of the year, Avalon. Show some respect.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Marvel (May 17, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Everyone is playing Favs until they aren't.


Thanks for the offer but I’ll pass.


----------



## Magic (May 17, 2018)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 18, 2018)

i have 5(6) more games i wanna Host this year 

including the game i want to be my legacy, my masterpiece, my magnum opus 

also i want to host or see one of the following shows adapted and hosted:

-Westworld (most obvious one)
-Legion (LAD)
-The Expanse (NEED S4 PLS)


----------



## Dr. White (May 18, 2018)

MAD said:


> i have 5(6) more games i wanna Host this year
> 
> including the game i want to be my legacy, my masterpiece, my magnum opus
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. White (May 18, 2018)

@RemChu even though we disagree on the nature of reality, this is a fun watch

Shotout to @Mr. Waffles for his cameo


----------



## Magic (May 18, 2018)

Did you mean to say disagree  ?

I kind of clicked around, hate that voice lol. Filtered with a robot thing.

It's all stuff I'm familiar with.

Did you know both my parents are therapists lol.


----------



## Dr. White (May 18, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Did you mean to say disagree  ?
> 
> I kind of clicked around, hate that voice lol. Filtered with a robot thing.
> 
> ...


Did know that, I'm a neuroscience major so I heard it all before but didn't know about you


----------



## Stelios (May 18, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Did you know both my parents are therapists lol.



ok now that explains everything


----------



## Magic (May 18, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Did know that, I'm a neuroscience major so I heard it all before but didn't know about you


What are your career aspirations?


----------



## Catamount (May 18, 2018)

MAD said:


> i have 5(6) more games i wanna Host this year
> 
> including the game i want to be my legacy, my masterpiece, my magnum opus
> 
> ...


please make vanilla mafia


----------



## Stelios (May 18, 2018)

I seen yesterday the last episode of Black Sails.
This is the first time I've seen a gay ending and I actually liked it.

Man I'm gonna miss this show

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (May 18, 2018)

Maybe because Captain Flint was the best pirate character I ever seen in the small screen


----------



## Dr. White (May 18, 2018)

reminds m


RemChu said:


> What are your career aspirations?


stuck between Pharm and Neuropsych

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 18, 2018)

RemChu said:


> What are your career aspirations?


Cure a neuro disease. Pot dragged me down in highschool/ college, so I'm kinda in a middle road.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 18, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (May 18, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Cure a neuro disease. Pot dragged me down in highschool/ college, so I'm kinda in a middle road.



Must have been very bad pot.


----------



## Stelios (May 18, 2018)

I heard domesticated animals take 30% from their boss’s personality


----------



## Stelios (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 18, 2018)

I get yanni on cellphone speakers and laurel on headphones.


----------



## Stelios (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Catamount (May 18, 2018)

> science
people have too much free time


----------



## Stelios (May 18, 2018)

Catamount said:


> > science
> people have too much free time



Well if you want something easier to understand
you can always watch the Fox News

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 18, 2018)

Catamount said:


> please make vanilla mafia



but then i can’t play and then i can’t lynch you


----------



## poutanko (May 18, 2018)

MAD said:


> but then i can’t play and then i can’t lynch you


Ask North to host


----------



## Catamount (May 18, 2018)

MAD said:


> but then i can’t play and then i can’t lynch you


I forgot I cannot cope with too-many-players-half-goes-afk games


----------



## NO (May 18, 2018)

Lmao, this is the gold and white dress bullshit all over again. I only hear laurel and I’m well known for my hearing.


----------



## Stelios (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (May 18, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Lmao, this is the gold and white dress bullshit all over again. I only hear laurel and I’m well known for my hearing.



my wife was hearing yanni when i was hearing laurel so yeah
After watching the whole video which scientifically proves it 
I can go on with my day  and never look back again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 18, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I forgot I cannot cope with too-many-players-half-goes-afk games



are u referring to the recent CR game?


----------



## Jeroen (May 18, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> @RemChu even though we disagree on the nature of reality, this is a fun watch
> 
> Shotout to @Mr. Waffles for his cameo



What's my cameo ? 
Cause I ain't watching that lol.


----------



## Dr. White (May 18, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What's my cameo ?
> Cause I ain't watching that lol.


The wise old man archetype


----------



## Jeroen (May 18, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> The wise old man archetype



> wise
> Dr. White saying something nice about me

>_>

How long do I have left until your hitman shows up ?


----------



## Dr. White (May 18, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > wise
> > Dr. White saying something nice about me
> 
> >_>
> ...


I told him to give you a few weeks.


----------



## Jeroen (May 18, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> I told him to give you a few weeks.



Cool, I can at least enjoy my weekend then.
Tell him to do his thing on a Monday though.
At least spare me the week long suffering that is work.


----------



## Dr. White (May 18, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Cool, I can at least enjoy my weekend then.
> Tell him to do his thing on a Monday though.
> At least spare me the week long suffering that is work.


10-4


----------



## nfcnorth (May 18, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Cool, I can at least enjoy my weekend then.
> Tell him to do his thing on a Monday though.
> At least spare me the week long suffering that is work.


You realize this will probably make him do it on another day to be eviler.


----------



## Jeroen (May 18, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> 10-4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 18, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> You realize this will probably make him do it on another day to be eviler.



Just as planned.


----------



## Shizune (May 18, 2018)

​


----------



## Stelios (May 18, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> You realize this will probably make him do it on another day to be eviler.



Dr white is a man of church
therefore chances are he's a masochist and not a sadist


----------



## Jeroen (May 18, 2018)

Also, I hereby officially reject our new overlord.


----------



## Stelios (May 18, 2018)

wut WW is already klaar?


----------



## Jeroen (May 18, 2018)

Stelios said:


> wut WW is already klaar?



iwandesu is your new overlord, yes.


----------



## Shizune (May 18, 2018)

_Ayo, I been on, bitch, you been corn
Bentley tints on, Fendi prints on
I mean I been Storm, X-Men been formed
He keep on dialin' Nicki like the Prince song
I-I-I been on, bitch, you been corn
Bentley tints on, Fendi prints on
Ayo, I been north, Lara been Croft
Plates say Chun-Li, drop the Benz off

_​


----------



## Dr. White (May 18, 2018)

Stelios said:


> *Dr white is a man of church*
> therefore chances are he's a masochist and not a sadist


Whoa, I'll take a shit ton of blasphemy on my name, but miss with that delusional shit.


----------



## poutanko (May 18, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 18, 2018)

Also @jayjay³² @MAD react

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (May 18, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (May 18, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Whoa, I'll take a shit ton of blasphemy on my name, but miss with that delusional shit.



Um 
a man of mosque?


----------



## Stelios (May 18, 2018)

mider please
this is not black twitter

though it could be


----------



## Dr. White (May 18, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Um
> a man of mosque?


A man of science? Not into storytime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (May 18, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> A man of science? Not into storytime.



ok then I misjudged you

you are probably sadist


----------



## Dr. White (May 18, 2018)

Stelios said:


> ok then I misjudged you
> 
> you are probably sadist


Ehh, I have alot of empathy unless it relates to extreme mental processes. I'd be more masochistic.


----------



## Catamount (May 18, 2018)

MAD said:


> are u referring to the recent CR game?


Well generally but yeah this just reminded me that I am so bad with pple signing up and not posting 
And then again roles are cool but pple expecting me to remember them are scary.
I want vanilla game


----------



## NO (May 18, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Also @jayjay³² @MAD react


6ix should hire him as a ghostwriter.


----------



## Dr. White (May 18, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> 6ix should hire him as a ghostwriter.


topfuckingkek


----------



## Jeroen (May 18, 2018)

Catamount said:


> And then again roles are cool but pple expecting me to remember them are scary.


----------



## Aries (May 18, 2018)

Mafia 2018 championships will not have brackets. Only 20 players in total. It will be 5 different games . you win you earn points. The champion will be who ever has the most wins under their belt at the end.

We will start off with a Generic Mafia Game as the 1st round. 2nd Game Round will be a Role Madness Game. 3rd Game round will be a Mexican Stand off Mafia. 4th Game Round will be Greatest Idea Mafia Game. Ending it with a mystery mechanics mafia game.

Sign up if you havent yet


----------



## SupremeKage (May 18, 2018)

This whole laurel and yanny bs is some distraction to all the major problems in the world


----------



## Chaos (May 18, 2018)

Hosting a 12p generic game.


----------



## Catamount (May 18, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


>


I am not sorry tbh half of the people not playing and I am to learn their roles by heart? Nah I ain't waffle.


----------



## Jeroen (May 18, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I am not sorry tbh half of the people not playing and I am to learn their roles by heart? Nah I ain't waffle.



True.


----------



## Tiger (May 18, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I am not sorry tbh half of the people not playing and I am to learn their roles by heart? Nah I ain't waffle.



Just yours, please.


----------



## Catamount (May 18, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Just yours, please.


I am not talking about disrespect to the host in not paying any attention to the setup, but if several people are clearly not playing I do get too frustrated over it. Including because of the impact on the game of such dead bodies having some roles behind them. I know I put it wrong to begin with,the point is not too many roles, but too many people not using them and still hanging out there. Modkills are up to the host's, I know, but why do even sign up and confirm if not going to play.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 18, 2018)

cuz this is NF and we never properly conditioned or punished serial inactifags as much as they should have been cuz

LOL NF IS CASUAL BRO ITS JUST A GAME XD

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 18, 2018)

also what happened to the poll


----------



## Melodie (May 18, 2018)

MAD said:


> also what happened to the poll


it is donezo. iwan in, ww out :skull:


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 18, 2018)

Melodie said:


> it is donezo. iwan in, ww out :skull:



we fuckin did it Reddit


----------



## Didi (May 18, 2018)

Melodie getting them sick ass easy replacement points


----------



## Melodie (May 18, 2018)

Didi said:


> Melodie getting them sick ass easy replacement points


----------



## Catamount (May 18, 2018)

MAD said:


> LOL NF IS CASUAL BRO ITS JUST A GAME XD


This is what I think, but I must be doing it wrong. I mean I do give not enough effort and get distracted in a second, just... I do sign out when I cannot play or let the host know I will be available for less time. Just. The activity is the only thing that gets to me.

And also
@Shizune btw will you update your thread with the inactifags from those two games you have mentioned there or nah?


----------



## SinRaven (May 18, 2018)

Hi ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 18, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Hi ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



Aries is stealing your award show.


----------



## Catamount (May 18, 2018)

Sin is playing Favorites


----------



## Shizune (May 18, 2018)

Catamount said:


> @Shizune btw will you update your thread with the inactifags from those two games you have mentioned there or nah?



Yup I was planning on doing that today as well as picking a start date for my own game.


----------



## SinRaven (May 18, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Aries is stealing your award show.


I assumed he already did


----------



## SinRaven (May 18, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Sin is playing Favorites


When is Faves


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 18, 2018)

Sin tell me you read the mafia chmpions voting thread I linked to you.


----------



## Tiger (May 18, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> When is Faves



Mid July start.


----------



## Catamount (May 18, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> When is Faves


We do not know again


----------



## SinRaven (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Catamount (May 18, 2018)

We do now


----------



## SinRaven (May 18, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Sin tell me you read the mafia chmpions voting thread I linked to you.


I saw you linking it but it didn't interest me sorry


----------



## SinRaven (May 18, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Mid July start.


Alright that's about the only time that I'll be able to dedicate myself to it this summer so I'll be here for it


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 18, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I saw you linking it but it didn't interest me sorry



It's Rion's big 2018 meltdown what do you mean it doesn't interest you


----------



## Didi (May 18, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I saw you linking it but it didn't interest me sorry




you should
it's absolutely hilarious


----------



## SinRaven (May 18, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's Rion's big 2018 meltdown what do you mean it doesn't interest you


I mean what is drama if it doesn't involve me


----------



## SinRaven (May 18, 2018)

Wait link me again


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 18, 2018)

Rion the absolute legend


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 18, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Wait link me again

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (May 18, 2018)

Thanks I'll read it the next time I'll be back cause I already got what I came for

Ciao babes

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Catamount (May 18, 2018)




----------



## SupremeKage (May 18, 2018)

Who’s rion and why does it sound toxic?


----------



## Didi (May 18, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Who’s rion and why does it sound toxic?



grandpa uchiha

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 18, 2018)

Didi said:


> grandpa uchiha


So this whole time you guys were hating on grandpa uchiha lol. He seems decent.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 18, 2018)

He's the best of us


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 18, 2018)

He's the worst of us


----------



## Shizune (May 18, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> So this whole time you guys were hating on grandpa uchiha lol. He seems decent.



Nah girl Rion is trash. Take it from those of us who have experience with him.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aries (May 18, 2018)

MafiAvengers: Age of UltRion

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (May 18, 2018)

MAD said:


> cuz this is NF and we never properly conditioned or punished serial inactifags as much as they should have been cuz
> 
> LOL NF IS CASUAL BRO ITS JUST A GAME XD





SinRaven said:


> Alright that's about the only time that I'll be able to dedicate myself to it this summer so I'll be here for it




Summoned 

Coming to pink pop festival bitch? Foo fighters + Parov stellar day


----------



## Stelios (May 18, 2018)

MAD said:


> cuz this is NF and we never properly conditioned or punished serial inactifags as much as they should have been cuz
> 
> LOL NF IS CASUAL BRO ITS JUST A GAME XD



Oh yeah should have mod killed like I did.


----------



## Stelios (May 18, 2018)

Rion is a troubled soul. Had it rough in life, is engaged with a shitty job he doesn’t like and thought he can fill his emptiness in this place. 

Lol 
Poor bastard

The more he is off from here the better. It means he meets real people and forms meaningful relationships


----------



## Catamount (May 18, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Oh yeah should have mod killed like I did.


Well, if you modkills like 5-7 people out of 30, there are high chances that half of the scum team is there or town power roles. So this is just wrong and then looking for the replacement can drag for days.


----------



## Aries (May 18, 2018)

1st Round

_Green Lantern Generic Mafia_

*Green Lantern Town
Green Lantern*(Hal Jordan)
*Green Lantern*(Guy Gardner)
*Green Lantern*(John Stewart)
*Green Lantern*(Kyle Raynor)
*Green Lantern*(Kilowag)
*Green Lantern*(Simon Baz)-Universal Backup
*Green Lantern Generic* X8

*Red Lantern Attrocious*-Serial Killer

*Star Sapphire*-Cultist

*Sinestro Corps* Mafia
*Sinestro*-GodFather
*Arkillo
Cyborg Superman
Karu-Sil*


----------



## Stelios (May 18, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Well, if you modkills like 5-7 people out of 30, there are high chances that half of the scum team is there or town power roles. So this is just wrong and then looking for the replacement can drag for days.


I modkilled 3 town and 1 scum in my 20 ppl game . Zero fucks given

My principle is
regardless tje effort players are making the game what it is.


----------



## Catamount (May 18, 2018)

I have never played a game from you


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 18, 2018)

MAD said:


> we fuckin did it Reddit



Implying you will not declare war against iwan the minute after he warns you for flaming someone.


----------



## Catamount (May 18, 2018)

Who wars with iwandesu


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 18, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Implying you will not declare war against iwan the minute after he warns you for flaming someone.



only if the person im flaming deserves it

which is usually true

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stelios (May 18, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I have never played a game from you


Only hosted one


----------



## Jeroen (May 18, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Implying you will not declare war against iwan the minute after he warns you for flaming someone.



Implying he isn't waging war already.

> NF staff

WAD is locked into eternal combat with them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Azeruth (May 18, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Well, if you modkills like 5-7 people out of 30, there are high chances that half of the scum team is there or town power roles. So this is just wrong and then looking for the replacement can drag for days.


I remember when I hosted my first game here I modkilled multiple people by day 2. One of them was scum. I filled in replacements where I could and one of those replacements was then modkilled because he posted his role screenshot as a gamble play that failed.

Jesterfia would have ended via modkill if not for Wad vs. Sin.

And then my Crash game ended via modkills because the total voting power was reduced to where Cubey matched it as per his wincon. The only replacement I had in the entire game? Cubey...who subbed in for familyparka after he dropped out 15 minutes before game start.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Catamount (May 18, 2018)

Only with chosen ones tbh 
Wad staff wars this related to is

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (May 18, 2018)

I'm gonna need y'all to get into this BOP.


----------



## Stelios (May 18, 2018)

Nee shizune
Weg


----------



## nfcnorth (May 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I'm gonna need y'all to get into this BOP.


Just saying I got a secure connection error

Edit: ironically quoting it makes it work


----------



## Shizune (May 18, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Nee shizune
> Weg



Are you having a stroke Stelios


----------



## Stelios (May 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Are you having a stroke Stelios



Shoooooeee breeeeeeee

That’s like “go away standal shoe” in Swedish


----------



## Catamount (May 18, 2018)

Stelios broke a quote
So lame


----------



## Catamount (May 18, 2018)

25 minutes till taxi home


----------



## Catamount (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Didi (May 18, 2018)

I modkilled like 4 people or so in my TTGL game 
maybe even more 

most of them not for inactivity but for breaking my 'no fucking role revealing / hinting'-rule that that game had


----------



## Catamount (May 18, 2018)

Good rule, good modkills, I imagine the rage they caused


----------



## Aries (May 18, 2018)

I once modkilled a player. Then i woke up

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Didi (May 18, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Good rule, good modkills, I imagine the rage they caused




not really
most people realized how dumb a move they pulled and accepted it

the fucking SK was town friendly enough to reveal herself (and thus get modkilled) to reveal the identity of the Godfather 


in general that game the mafia got dicked HARD early game
then several nights and days in a row happened with no kills / lynches due to shenanigans iirc
and then the 2 remaining mafia had an epic comeback and somehow won the game despite being severely disadvantaged for a long time (also because the deathless days caused demotivation amongst the town)

it was pretty epic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (May 18, 2018)

also that game had a super indie who would start being an extreme menace in the late game but she got dicked very early, maybe even d1 lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Catamount (May 18, 2018)

Shift over thanks all the gods ------> exit


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 18, 2018)

im a gay man and a gay journalist

Reactions: Funny 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Stelios (May 18, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Stelios broke a quote
> So lame



:yeahsorry


----------



## SupremeKage (May 18, 2018)

MAD said:


> im a gay man and a gay journalist


So we can have this trash meta, but not furrykingdom


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 18, 2018)

correct

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Didi (May 18, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> So we can have this trash meta, but not furrykingdom



yeah

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Stelios (May 18, 2018)

MAD said:


> im a gay man and a gay journalist



Is this Remchu
Or some American TV meme sensation


----------



## Karma (May 18, 2018)

I kinda want to try and host an Avengers : Infinity War game but im inexperienced and unsure if people would be intrested.

Could anyone share some insights with me?


----------



## Tiger (May 18, 2018)

Luck said:


> I kinda want to try and host an Avengers : Infinity War game but im inexperienced and unsure if people would be intrested.
> 
> Could anyone share some insights with me?



PM me.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2018)

@Tiger when is favorites? Because I think it is finally fucking time for someone to host....._that...._flavored game. The one that has been brought up and dropped so many times....but never hosted.


----------



## Tiger (May 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Tiger when is favorites? Because I think it is finally fucking time for someone to host....._that...._flavored game. The one that has been brought up and dropped so many times....but never hosted.



Mid to late July.

What flavor?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 18, 2018)

feels like an FMA reference


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 18, 2018)

but FMA had been hosted twice before sin made it part of his meme legacy so maybe not


----------



## Lord Genome (May 18, 2018)

Luck said:


> I kinda want to try and host an Avengers : Infinity War game but im inexperienced and unsure if people would be intrested.
> 
> Could anyone share some insights with me?



Depends on the game but if it's gonna be a big game(20+) u should just host a smaller game first to get your feet wet(action submitting vote counts etc)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Genome (May 18, 2018)

MAD said:


> feels like an FMA reference



That probably yea

Has a bleach game been successful yet


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Mid to late July.
> 
> What flavor?





MAD said:


> feels like an FMA reference





Lord Genome said:


> That probably yea
> 
> Has a bleach game been successful yet



 FOOLS! I speak of.....Metal Gear Solid game. I do not remember one being hosted, but often times brought up.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 18, 2018)

Lord Genome said:


> That probably yea
> 
> Has a bleach game been successful yet



Bleach mafia was practically its own sub genre of mafia back in the day so ya


----------



## Aries (May 18, 2018)

Make a 80s cartoons mafia. TMNT, GI Joe, He-Man, Transformers, Thundercats etc


----------



## Lord Genome (May 18, 2018)

MAD said:


> Bleach mafia was practically its own sub genre of mafia back in the day so ya



What no

I guareguaryou the biggest meme was ableach game being successful was never done


----------



## Magic (May 18, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> So we can have this trash meta, but not furrykingdom


Self deprecation ; poking fun at myself vs self destructive and team destructive ; enraging your teammates, getting one killed, getting yourself shot. 

 

Maaaaaaaaaaaan I', tired.
took a 2 hour nap was meant to be 1:30 but body didn't wake up. Friend is texting me constantly to come over, I get pinged on a subconscious level and wake up. Shower, dress, now I must go party and then work on finals.


----------



## Magic (May 18, 2018)

2 hours of sleep this morning i think. 
like 6 hour class after.

 

beer+5 hour energy ftw.


----------



## nfcnorth (May 19, 2018)

@Aries when are the champonship/Console wars starting? I ask cause I know I will be busy next weekend.


----------



## Ultra (May 19, 2018)

Ultra was here


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2018)

Wow friends apartment is right near a gay bar. Called Stud. Saw some strange costumes. Let's start a war, a nuclear war. At the gay bar gay bar gaaaaaay bar.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2018)

Super social guy in my.uber car asked everyone what they did tonight
.....  lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2018)

Got in a discussion with him and the chick. Lol made the trip pleasant .

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2018)

The girl came from a VHS Collection concert. They sound aight. Like electro punk, reminds me of that Safe and Sound band.


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2018)

Electro pop*..   sorry o have cyber punk on the brain.


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2018)

Time for sleep, then work on finals.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 19, 2018)

Only thing I remmeber for sure is my first game was a persona 3 game


----------



## Lord Genome (May 19, 2018)

It was 2012 I just checked


----------



## Didi (May 19, 2018)

for some reason I thought you were much older than that


----------



## Stelios (May 19, 2018)

legit question:

ASUS ROG XG27VQ 144HZ Curved Gaming vs  ASUS ROG XG258Q 240HZ Gaming


----------



## Jeroen (May 19, 2018)

Stelios said:


> legit question:
> 
> ASUS ROG XG27VQ 144HZ Curved Gaming vs  ASUS ROG XG258Q 240HZ Gaming



Flip a coin.


----------



## Jeroen (May 19, 2018)

There ya go, the dice have spoken.


----------



## Catamount (May 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Flip a coin.


Did you understand what he meant btw


----------



## Jeroen (May 19, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Did you understand what he meant btw



Laptop 1 versus laptop 2.

Laptop 1 by the decree of the dice.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 19, 2018)

THE DICE GODS HAVE SPOKEN

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Azeruth (May 19, 2018)

I remember one Bleach game that I replaced out of (I think AbsoluteJustice replaced me). I think that was my introduction to Paint by Numbers and I think it had controversy with zyken/Blur using a Kon role to manipulate the game CR-style to make sure Aizen and Ichigo interacted.

I just remember being really glad I asked to sub out.


----------



## Stelios (May 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Laptop 1 versus laptop 2.
> 
> Laptop 1 by the decree of the dice.



Geen laptops maar schermen

though I guess they cost as much as low end laptop
or an ipad


----------



## Jeroen (May 19, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Geen laptops maar schermen
> 
> though I guess they cost as much as low end laptop
> or an ipad



Oh... the dice have still spoken, so go get the first one.


----------



## Catamount (May 19, 2018)

Azeruth said:


> I remember one Bleach game that I replaced out of (I think AbsoluteJustice replaced me). I think that was my introduction to Paint by Numbers and I think it had controversy with zyken/Blur using a Kon role to manipulate the game CR-style to make sure Aizen and Ichigo interacted.
> 
> I just remember being really glad I asked to sub out.


One of my first games here was yours, I enjoyed a lot.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (May 19, 2018)

that was random and was supposed to be said yesterday


----------



## Azeruth (May 19, 2018)

Catamount said:


> One of my first games here was yours, I enjoyed a lot.





Catamount said:


> that was random and was supposed to be said yesterday



Aw thank you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (May 19, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> @Aries when are the champonship/Console wars starting? I ask cause I know I will be busy next weekend.



Championship game will start once 20 players are filled up. Console Wars mid june to end of

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Genome (May 19, 2018)

Didi said:


> for some reason I thought you were much older than that



I mean I've been a forum presense for longer obv(2007 club)

Mafia tho


----------



## Stelios (May 19, 2018)

Ladies and gentlemen
Your attention please

And now the moment we've been waiting for is here

well I have something to tell you

queee seraaaaaaa seraaaaaa


----------



## nfcnorth (May 19, 2018)

Aries said:


> Championship game will start once 20 players are filled up. Console Wars mid june to end of


So I should be good on console wars. As for the champonship if it is ongoing the next weekend I will probably have reduced activity until late sunday just as an fyi.


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2018)

*Your post in the thread  was deleted. Reason: Take it somewhere else*
Today at 8:16 AM
Got 4 of these lol.


----------



## SupremeKage (May 19, 2018)

Did I miss some juicy shit


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Did I miss some juicy shit


It was up for a a good week lol.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> It was up for a a good week lol.



Has it been a week already ?
Time sure flies.


----------



## Catamount (May 19, 2018)

Time is too slow, 1 hour till taxi


----------



## SupremeKage (May 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> It was up for a a good week lol.


Lol seems unnecessary to delete it if it’s been out there for that long


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2018)

Khallessi did it, it's okay. The damage was already done. It's like cops coming to the scene a week after, pointless.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Catamount (May 19, 2018)

KCC is sad these days.


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (May 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Has it been a week already ?
> Time sure flies.


It’s been 2+ years since David Bowei died


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2018)

How about dat royal weeding, Any of you watched ?


----------



## Jeroen (May 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> How about dat royal weeding, Any of you watched ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 19, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (May 19, 2018)

> watching eurovision
> watching royal weddings
wow you people have lives

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2018)

Stelios both our posts deleted.


----------



## Aries (May 19, 2018)

We are all see through just like glass, and we can shatter just as fast


----------



## SupremeKage (May 19, 2018)

I seen the aftermath of the wedding. For some reason I was expecting Meghan’s uninvited family attempting to crash it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (May 19, 2018)

crashing this wedding....

WITH NO SURVIVORS

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 20, 2018)

@jayjay³² @MAD @baraxio React to this song please
 (listen to that bass!/lyrics)

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Stelios (May 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Stelios both our posts deleted.




Her loss

She won't be getting any advice from me after that.


----------



## Dr. White (May 20, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Her loss
> 
> She won't be getting any advice from me after that.


React to this vid. I know it will be emotional for you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (May 20, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> React to this vid. I know it will be emotional for you



Keke
I can't really relate with this 

but I just send it to my brothers/sisters in law and told them this is your future 
waifu's got a big family


----------



## NO (May 20, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> @jayjay³² @MAD @baraxio React to this song please
> (listen to that bass!/lyrics)


Decent track, I listened to a few more and Persona 5's soundtrack seems to be a Nier Automata-tier soundtrack. I'm impressed.

Still gotta play this game.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 20, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Keke
> I can't really relate with this
> 
> but I just send it to my brothers/sisters in law and told them this is your future
> waifu's got a big family


You can't relate to possibly having to have a will for your fam?


----------



## Stelios (May 20, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> You can't relate to possibly having to have a will for your fam?



No not at all.
If  I die everything is equally divided so not many shits given.


----------



## Stelios (May 20, 2018)

My in laws appreciated the joke thought

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 20, 2018)

Stelios said:


> No not at all.
> If  I die everything is equally divided so not many shits given.


But the Ethos in that vid as a dad, doesn't get to you? Did you actually watch the whole video?


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (May 20, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> But the Ethos in that vid as a dad, doesn't get to you? Did you actually watch the whole video?



I did 
I found it funny but no it doesn’t strike a chord.


----------



## Chaos (May 20, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Decent track, I listened to a few more and Persona 5's soundtrack seems to be a Nier Automata-tier soundtrack. I'm impressed.
> 
> Still gotta play this game.



Persona 5 went from a random ''lets try this out" game to one of my favorite games ever in a few days. I dont even like most jrpgs. Cannot recommend it enough.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (May 20, 2018)

_They need hosts like me!
They NEED hosts like me!
So they can get on their fucking keyboards and make ME the bad guy, Chun-Li!

_​


----------



## Catamount (May 20, 2018)

Did you know pou and Broki color stuff 

why am I the last to know and never voted for them anywhere

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Catamount (May 20, 2018)

not everyone has all the hours aside work dedicated to reading chinese ancient drawings forum falafel

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (May 20, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Did you know pou and Broki color stuff
> 
> why am I the last to know and never voted for them anywhere



Yeah they are working for rep.
They can’t escape their existential prison. Not even online.

Reactions: Creative 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Catamount (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Marvel (May 20, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch Im about to make a Marvel Mafia should it be Infinity War themed?


----------



## MO (May 20, 2018)

Shizune said:


> _They need hosts like me!
> They NEED hosts like me!
> So they can get on their fucking keyboards and make ME the bad guy, Chun-Li!
> 
> _​


what did you think of her performance?


----------



## Marvel (May 20, 2018)

On second thought an Attack on Titan game sounds pretty dope.


----------



## Aries (May 20, 2018)

Make a Castlevania mafia game


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 20, 2018)

What game are they referring to when they say Didi stole Supermans gun?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 20, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> What game are they referring to when they say Didi stole Supermans gun?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (May 20, 2018)

You guys have till the end of may to nominate. If get jack i have no prob selecting the winners if only one who does any nominations by the end of May


----------



## Marvel (May 21, 2018)

Sign ups have started for the Attack on Titan Game


----------



## Marvel (May 21, 2018)

@Oddjutsu would you like to join?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ishmael (May 21, 2018)

Gifted said:


> @Oddjutsu would you like to join?



Throw me in.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ishmael (May 21, 2018)

Also welcome to the forums @Oddjutsu I hope you enjoy this section and the forum overall.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Marvel (May 21, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Throw me in.


 Oh have I missed you brother...I thought you quit the forums after the altercation in HST

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Marvel (May 21, 2018)

@Oddjutsu what he said

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 21, 2018)

Hahaha Westworld. :drink Ronin version of Hector.


----------



## Magic (May 21, 2018)

This writing.


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 21, 2018)

@MAD is KawaiiKid, I am shocked I tell you. First game with him and I picked him out as Godfather without any evidence and I was right. Still lost


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 21, 2018)

Wasabi sushi

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marvel (May 21, 2018)

Interesting p


----------



## Tiger (May 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> How about dat royal weeding, Any of you watched ?





Mr. Waffles said:


>





MAD said:


>



Why would anyone under the age of 60 care about the royal wedding?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (May 21, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Why would anyone under the age of 60 care about the royal wedding?


Uncultured swine.


----------



## Jeroen (May 21, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Why would anyone under the age of 60 care about the royal wedding?



Why did I get quoted ? >_>
I couldn't care less about the royal wedding.


----------



## Marvel (May 21, 2018)

@Oddjutsu do you have any OJ friends who’d come here to play the AoT Game?


----------



## Marvel (May 21, 2018)

What about you @Mr. Waffles


----------



## Jeroen (May 21, 2018)

Gifted said:


> What about you @Mr. Waffles



I have no friends.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Marvel (May 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I have no friends.


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 21, 2018)

Gifted said:


> @Oddjutsu do you have any OJ friends who’d come here to play the AoT Game?


I don't know, my mafia player friends are already here.  I don't feel like asking my enemies


----------



## Marvel (May 21, 2018)

My question was if you wanted to join the game @Mr. Waffles


----------



## Marvel (May 21, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> I don't know, my mafia player friends are already here.  I don't feel like asking my enemies


I thought you were an oj guy


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 21, 2018)

Gifted said:


> I thought you were an oj guy


Yeah I am, my Mafia player friends from OJ already have accounts here


----------



## Marvel (May 21, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> Yeah I am, my Mafia player friends from OJ already have accounts here


Oh ok


----------



## Jeroen (May 21, 2018)

Gifted said:


> My question was if you wanted to join the game @Mr. Waffles



In that case.

No.


----------



## Marvel (May 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> In that case.
> 
> No.


Okey Dokey


----------



## Stelios (May 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Uncultured swine.



Fashion victim 
Conformist hippy
Paparazzi sympathizer
Buzzword junkie

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (May 21, 2018)

I could go into how symbolically this wedding was a good thing, but think the nuance of it all would be yeah lost on you guys.

*goes back to school work*


----------



## Magic (May 21, 2018)

Overall a positive event of cultures meeting with the world watching.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Stelios (May 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Overall a positive event of cultures meeting with the world watching.



Yeah monarchy possitive fuck yeah
A history of i*c*st
Did she wear the dress right 
Do not miss 
Tonight at 8o clock news

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Magic (May 21, 2018)

Keep on being a philistine.


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 21, 2018)

Harry didn't marry Sally so it's not even worth acknowledging let alone watching. Opportunity missed


----------



## Stelios (May 21, 2018)

I m not following the logic of negation Remchuchu
But culturally enrich us
the boorish ones 
art meister


----------



## Magic (May 21, 2018)

Don't worry about it. lawls


----------



## Stelios (May 21, 2018)

check mate


----------



## Magic (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Magic (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Magic (May 21, 2018)

Was half kidding about the uncultured stuff.
Think I got some of you riled up.

I just go out of my way to poke @Tiger .

And I can't pass up the chance to call someone a philistine, boy.

Anyways, the novelty of the event is lost on some people. That's okay. I don't feel the need to explain it or get into it. Some things are not for everyone.


----------



## Stelios (May 21, 2018)

Lawl who cares 
Don’t worry 
Personally every time I hear about royal weddding I remember this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Catamount (May 21, 2018)

I have just discovered Angel Sanctuary being in the gay manga list, I am dead.


----------



## Catamount (May 21, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Lawl who cares
> Don’t worry
> Personally every time I hear about royal weddding I remember this


is the dude like filming his tv on mobile


----------



## Catamount (May 21, 2018)

he really is

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 21, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I have just discovered Angel Sanctuary being in the gay manga list, I am dead.



Why?


----------



## Catamount (May 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> Why?


----------



## Tiger (May 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Why did I get quoted ? >_>
> I couldn't care less about the royal wedding.



It was the emote I was quoting, because it fit.



RemChu said:


> Was half kidding about the uncultured stuff.
> Think I got some of you riled up.
> 
> I just go out of my way to poke @Tiger .
> ...



No one seemed riled besides you a tiny bit, and don't worry-- no one is offended.

This is tabloid news, not Rick & Morty. We don't need to be geniuses to understand the nuance. We just don't care about a group of privileged old white people in a country that's not relevant to our lives.

It's neat that an American actress will be a princess. And "neat" is pretty much as far as the novelty is warranted to travel.


----------



## Tiger (May 21, 2018)

Olivia Wilde is a princess too, IIRC. Seems about as relevant to my life as Meghan Markle.

Suits was a pretty good show. She was the 3rd cutest girl on it. Now she's getting even richer. That's the cultural significance.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 21, 2018)

eh i dont really care about the royal wedding but it’s obvious where people see the glamor of it

meghan’s case is particular fascinating for 3 reasons 

1) she is an American and not nobility

these two factors alone are huge in considering how ‘forward’ royal matrimony is now, almost a decade ago there was a similar view towards Kate Middleton before she married William. She was not nobility herself but she was a prim and proper English girl through and trough 

2) Meghan was divorced

even tho it’s not been a stigma in the general populace for many years, it would have been inconceivable to many that a member of a royal family would not just marry someone who is not only not noble and not from their country, but a divorcee as the status trivializes the supposed sanctity of the institution of marriage 

3) they met/fell in love on a blind date

that just adds to the romanticism of it all (and humbles Harry considerably because for what purpose would a royal need to be set on a blind date? it just reaffirms one of his most attractive character qualities in that harry always just wanted to be a normal dude) and reminding us that finding or falling in love is as always, a random event 

so i would consider you to be closed minded if you couldn’t see the charm of this event


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 21, 2018)

Catamount said:


>





There there...it will be ok.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (May 21, 2018)

About the same amount of charm I see in any wedding between people who fall in love. Who they are adds nothing to it. Nor should it for anyone unaffiliated with them or their families. This need to sensationalize some people over others as being more important than everyone else is one I do not share.

Coronations, royal weddings, following the birth of royal babies...

This is not healthy behavior in 20XX.

And it may have been a date before they met in person, but they knew who they were meeting. Hardly blind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (May 21, 2018)

Tiger said:


> About the same amount of charm I see in any wedding between people who fall in love.


This simplicity has a gorgeous meaning that I wish everybody could see in "beauty is in the eyes of the beholder".


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 21, 2018)

Tiger said:


> About the same amount of charm I see in any wedding between people who fall in love. Who they are adds nothing to it. Nor should it for anyone unaffiliated with them or their families. This need to sensationalize some people over others as being more important than everyone else is one I do not share.
> 
> Coronations, royal weddings, following the birth of royal babies...
> 
> ...



1000% agree especially the last half.


----------



## Catamount (May 21, 2018)

when the superman finally discovered the magic of flag button


----------



## Didi (May 21, 2018)

Tiger said:


> She was the 3rd cutest girl on it



Wait, Donna is cuter than her but who's the other one?


----------



## Shizune (May 21, 2018)

Tyrande and Malfurion's wedding >

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 21, 2018)

Tiger said:


> It was the emote I was quoting, because it fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I wasn't riled. Stelios started making insults that made zero sense, like conformist hippy and I got you to quote and reply. 

Regardless of your approval global events are a thing of humanity and are not going away. We may not have as many "Kings" in name but politicians still play that symbolic role in society of a leader figure head.  That will not change for sometime probably ever.

You got to see aspects of Black American culture interacting with the very old English culture. The nervous reaction of royals. Western Hollywood celebs at the event too. Also a minority in the royal family. It was a unique event. His bride the same age as his mother when she died.


----------



## Magic (May 21, 2018)

The next big global event is World Cup. 

Any ritual that can capture the gaze of the majority of humanity has some import. It is elevated in importance no matter how trivial the activity. A shared mass experience.


----------



## Didi (May 21, 2018)

meghan markle is not/barely black american culture

like
yeah she's haflblack

but she grew up away from all the american black culture, she's privileged as fuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (May 21, 2018)

R u saying Black people can't have good things ?


----------



## Magic (May 21, 2018)

**


----------



## Catamount (May 21, 2018)

comparison to sports saddens me


But I still think that each has their own. Enjoy what you enjoy if it is legal. Okay with that and can discuss even. Just not when it is compared to sport.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 21, 2018)

Not really that important of a global event. It's one countries dated pagentry whoch has been romanticized and serves as some superficial talk piece for non british americans. Lest we ignore the daunting fact of Britain's imperialistic tendencies around the globe, I'm not sure why it's being claimed to be some spirit uniting event for everyone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (May 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


>





RemChu said:


> R u saying Black people can't have good things ?



fuck you, you know what I meant



unless you yourself unironically said 'american black culture' without referring to  a specific thing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Catamount (May 21, 2018)

shiieeeeeet


----------



## Marvel (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 21, 2018)

Gifted said:


>



sorry, i'm not sure about signing up for anything right now with my schedule looking the way it is 

hope oj is fun


----------



## Marvel (May 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> sorry, i'm not sure about signing up for anything right now with my schedule looking the way it is
> 
> hope oj is fun



I’m not really going to OJ...but it does sadden me that you’re not participating.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Marvel (May 21, 2018)

On second thought I might

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (May 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I wasn't riled. Stelios started making insults that made zero sense, like conformist hippy and I got you to quote and reply.



You called me a philistine.
Me, who my ancestors were wearing sandals and chilled on marble for all day long. Me, who my ancestors have left art behind through the eons,that boorish countries stole during wars and now exhibit in their museums. Like look how awesome Hellenes were and we stole it so we can show it to you. And you felt I insulted you?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stelios (May 22, 2018)

Also 

Rap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 22, 2018)

Trogladytes

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 22, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> Trogladytes



chupacabra

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Catamount (May 22, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Also
> 
> Rap


omg so these are the people say "licensenumber21324723423o8428o7y423" int he end of the commercials on the radio


----------



## Stelios (May 22, 2018)

Catamount said:


> omg so these are the people say "licensenumber21324723423o8428o7y423" int he end of the commercials on the radio



They can rap faster than most rappers


----------



## Stelios (May 22, 2018)

On an unrelated note

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (May 22, 2018)

Stelios said:


> They can rap faster than most rappers


dat pronounciation tho I wonder how they order their food on the macdrive if there is a line behind them


----------



## Stelios (May 22, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Lmao, this is the gold and white dress bullshit all over again. I only hear laurel and I’m well known for my hearing.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Catamount (May 22, 2018)

what is the point of it? he says thanos, then says taco, then thanos again. what is supposed to happen? is there a thanos with killer taco behind my back now or what?


----------



## Stelios (May 22, 2018)

Catamount said:


> what is the point of it? he says thanos, then says taco, then thanos again. what is supposed to happen? is there a thanos with killer taco behind my back now or what?



kek the joke has landed np

But you probably missed this:


----------



## Catamount (May 22, 2018)

I have just watched this and hear Yanny without looking at the screen and constantly trying to actually hear Laurel.


----------



## Marvel (May 22, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I have just watched this and hear Yanny without looking at the screen and constantly trying to actually hear Laurel.


After you look at the screen and see Laurel you start to hear it.


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 22, 2018)

SO COOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 22, 2018)

All this time he was just speaking lynx

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 22, 2018)

This guy was always on the soup. And that Jesus lady, and the HELLO HELLO THIS IS GOOD MORNING AMERICA HELLO or something

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 22, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marvel (May 22, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch as a matter of fact that scenario I was referring too actually happened here


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2018)

Holy %^#, lol at the music video this is taken from.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2018)

This is weird stuff.

She is really pretty.
Same lady in the AHHHHHHHHHH vid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (May 23, 2018)

If you were born in the 80s

If you  were born in 2010

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Magic (May 23, 2018)

THUNDER "THUNDER THUNDER CATS Hoooooo


----------



## Magic (May 23, 2018)

Fuck Teen Titans Go.


----------



## Magic (May 23, 2018)

@Dragon D. Luffy Will probably like this....


----------



## Stelios (May 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy Will probably like this....


----------



## Catamount (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Magic (May 23, 2018)

@jayjay³² My avy is from the Westworld tv show.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Fuck Teen Titans Go.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 23, 2018)

Yo what is this?  LOL


----------



## Magic (May 23, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 23, 2018)

I love regular Teen Titans but this Go thing looks like shit.

Never mind they keep choosing not to air new Steven Universe eps. to air it 10 hours a day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 23, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (May 23, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Yo what is this?  LOL


Teen Titans live action complete with Hooker Starfire

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (May 23, 2018)

Watching this movie right now.

WHAT THE FUCK LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Shizune (May 23, 2018)

_Big Barbie tings, that's Barbie tings_
_Uh, Barbie dreamhouse, Barbie rings_
_That's Barbie beach house, Barbie Benz_
_Barbie white picket, Barbie fence_
_All tea, all shade, bitch, all offense_
_If you ever try to confiscate Barbie's ken_
_I'ma put you in the box where my dollies been_
_Chop it up and the next stop garbage bin_

Ok wig, first of all​


----------



## Magic (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Marvel (May 23, 2018)

Shizune said:


> _Big Barbie tings, that's Barbie tings_
> _Uh, Barbie dreamhouse, Barbie rings_
> _That's Barbie beach house, Barbie Benz_
> _Barbie white picket, Barbie fence_
> ...


----------



## A Optimistic (May 23, 2018)

lew posted that his friends grandparent is dying of cancer

and gifted rated the post funny


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 23, 2018)

Avalon said:


> lew posted that his friends grandparent is dying of cancer
> 
> and gifted rated the post funny



reading the convo thread now


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 23, 2018)

Avalon said:


> lew posted that his friends grandparent is dying of cancer
> 
> and gifted rated the post funny



Not gonna say this is not a really fucking moronic thing but...

Isn't this exaggerated? One could easily misclick the rating button.


----------



## A Optimistic (May 23, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Not gonna say this is not a really fucking moronic thing but...
> 
> Isn't this exaggerated? One could easily misclick the rating button.



he rated 2 posts and posted the Michael jordan laughing gif

Reactions: Informative 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 23, 2018)

Oh nvm he argued back


----------



## A Optimistic (May 23, 2018)

then quickly removed the ratings after Lew called him out


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 23, 2018)

I'm telling you this dude wants to be the new Rion.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 23, 2018)

Sorry to hear that and for this whole situation, @Banned Lew. I hope your friend recovers.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 23, 2018)

Does lew read this convo?


----------



## A Optimistic (May 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Does lew read this convo?



sometimes

why?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 23, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Not gonna say this is not a really fucking moronic thing but...
> 
> Isn't this exaggerated? One could easily misclick the rating button.



He did say that, that he misclicked the funny and meant to put disagree? or something?

and said lew was phishing for attention


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Does lew read this convo?



He came here 10 seconds ago.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 23, 2018)

oh i just scrolled up and saw DDL's post to lew

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 23, 2018)

Avalon said:


> sometimes
> 
> why?



I didn't know if DDL meant to post that for Lew in the naruto convo and not here because I didn't know if Lew would actually see it


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> He did say that, that he misclicked the funny and meant to put disagree? or something?
> 
> and said lew was phishing for attention



No he didn't I was guessing.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 23, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> No he didn't I was guessing.



No, no. He REALLY did say that exact thing. He said he misclicked the rating and everyone called him out on his logic lol


----------



## A Optimistic (May 23, 2018)

i wonder how long the ban is for

maybe i should message him on OJ

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (May 23, 2018)

Where is this happening? What thread? 



It is like a parade of playing the heartless all mighty among these fucked up post adolescent


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> No, no. He REALLY did say that exact thing. He said he misclicked the rating and everyone called him out on his logic lol



Oh he deleted it then.


----------



## A Optimistic (May 23, 2018)

yeah he removed the two funny ratings


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 23, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Where is this happening? What thread?
> 
> 
> 
> It is like a parade of playing the heartless all mighty among these fucked up post adolescent

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Catamount (May 23, 2018)

Avalon said:


> i wonder how long the ban is for
> 
> maybe i should message him on OJ


With what?


----------



## A Optimistic (May 23, 2018)

Catamount said:


> With what?



"how long is your ban?"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 23, 2018)

Avalon said:


> "how long is your ban?"



Cat is HIGH as a kite 24/7

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 23, 2018)

cat the type of the person in class who the teacher says, test will be 30 minutes

right after the S is pronounced in minutes, cat raises hand, "HOW LONG WILL TEST BE"



i love you, cat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lew (May 23, 2018)

Gifted deserves some time out for what he did but the way I acted wasn't the best so I apologise for that.

I'm sure in time my friend will be fine, I just get what he's feeling right now.

Reactions: Friendly 6


----------



## Melodie (May 23, 2018)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (May 23, 2018)

I am but I literally did not see the 50% of your posts from mobile
I am less high at work

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 23, 2018)

Banned Lew said:


> Gifted deserves some time out for what he did but the way I acted wasn't the best so I apologise for that.
> 
> I'm sure in time my friend will be fine, I just get what he's feeling right now.



Don't worry, emotions gonna emotion.

I think most important is that you realize what you did wrong afterwars and make ammends. Not try to turn this into a war where you have to prove your opponent was... "trying to get attention" or something.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 23, 2018)

Banned Lew said:


> Gifted deserves some time out for what he did but the way I acted wasn't the best so I apologise for that.
> 
> I'm sure in time my friend will be fine, I just get what he's feeling right now.



Yeah, what DDL said. Emotions took control, but you've recognized you over reacted, so that shows way more maturity than how he behaved. Plus, I don't think anyone would fault you getting irate over that situation. so it's fine

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 23, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I am but I literally did not see the 50% of your posts from mobile
> I am less high at work



@Santi has good weed


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Catamount (May 23, 2018)

Internet is so weird.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 23, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Internet is so weird.



can i post some new food items found in grocery stores


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 23, 2018)

really want to eat this


----------



## Catamount (May 23, 2018)

Stop talking to me.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 23, 2018)

these are probably love sex


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 23, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Stop talking to me.



i will post about food elsewhere

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 23, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Where is this happening? What thread?
> 
> 
> 
> It is like a parade of playing the heartless all mighty among these fucked up post adolescent


----------



## Magic (May 23, 2018)

So no attack on titans game?


----------



## Magic (May 23, 2018)

K reading that page in the convo thread, 



Kuzehiko said:


> I hope he never comes back.
> I did not know such level of toxicity existed in this forum.



We did nothing wrong. Validation.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> K reading that page in the convo thread,
> 
> 
> 
> We did nothing wrong. Validation.



Gifted has a strange attitude. he hates everyone on this mafia forum but wants to play mafia still? i don't get it. i know he hates you and dr. white a lot


----------



## Magic (May 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> i will post about food elsewhere


The peanut butter pie one looks good. but at that point might as well be eating a Reese's


----------



## Catamount (May 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> We did nothing wrong. Validation.


We are never wrong.
It is a given.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Gifted has a strange attitude. he hates everyone on this mafia forum but wants to play mafia still? i don't get it. i know he hates you and dr. white a lot



Some people seem to completely miss the concept of how socializing works and think it's all all a winning and gaining respect for material things. Hence obssession with rep.

I spent years trying to explain this to Rion. It's the same thing. Dude thought we would like him more if he did great at mafia games.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> i will post about food elsewhere



You and @El Hit are not allowed to leave until I become the very best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 23, 2018)

It's a convo thread to converse with friends?

Who cares if he wanted attention and emotional support or a ear to hear his sorrow.

He who shall not be named is clearly an idiot. Selfish person.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (May 23, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Some people seem to completely miss the concept of how socializing works and think it's all all a winning and gaining respect for material things. Hence obssession with rep.
> 
> I spent years trying to explain this to Rion. It's the same thing. Dude thought we would like him more if he did great at mafia games.


People like this do great in the prison system! 

You can shank for rep.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> The peanut butter pie one looks good. but at that point might as well be eating a Reese's



I heard those reese's outrageous bars are REALLY GOOD. I need to buy one.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> He who shall not be named is clearly an idiot. Selfish person.



Oh come on Voldermort is dead...get over it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 23, 2018)

Superman said:


> You and @El Hit are not allowed to leave until I become the very best.



best at what


----------



## Magic (May 23, 2018)

Zatch, you are giving me a peanut butter craving....

probably going to buy some later tonight.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 23, 2018)

Voldemort was quite dumb. Like half the plot of book 7 only happened because he either overestimated or underestimated a 17yo kid at the wrong times.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 23, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Some people seem to completely miss the concept of how socializing works and think it's all all a winning and gaining respect for material things. Hence obssession with rep.
> 
> I spent years trying to explain this to Rion. It's the same thing. Dude thought we would like him more if he did great at mafia games.



Yeah, just because you're skilled at mafia doesn't mean people automatically revere and worship you. Nor does it make you someone people wish to communicate with. I'm guessing you saw his rep essay?


----------



## Magic (May 23, 2018)

He is one of the 4 horsemen of the current era for sure.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (May 23, 2018)

Superman said:


> You and @El Hit are not allowed to leave until I become the very best.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Yeah, just because you're skilled at mafia doesn't mean people automatically revere and worship you. Nor does it make you someone people wish to communicate with. I'm guessing you saw his rep essay?



I skimmed it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Zatch, you are giving me a peanut butter craving....
> 
> probably going to buy some later tonight.



if you try this, you have to tell me how it is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 23, 2018)

Not sure if the cvs up the road has it....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 23, 2018)

Looks good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 23, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Voldemort was quite dumb. Like half the plot of book 7 only happened because he either overestimated or underestimated a 17yo kid at the wrong times.



I hope JK Rowling had a nice Royal Wedding viewing party.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> best at what






Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Voldemort was quite dumb. Like half the plot of book 7 only happened because he either overestimated or underestimated a 17yo kid at the wrong times.



 Underestimating. He took close to a damn year looking for his unbeatable wand and left Harry''s capture to inept underlings



Catamount said:


>



 Take a cold shower and get those nasty thoughts out of your head.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (May 23, 2018)

> dat self esteem again


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 23, 2018)

I mean there is a prophecy saying this kid will defeat me so lets taunt it by trying to kill him myself and also lets make a horcrux while at that.

Ok so I have a potion that lets me come back to life, really easy to make. Hardest part is a hand from a servant but I got a bunch of those. But imma add the blood of that kid and make a convoluted plan to kidnap him even though I barely understand how he defeated me in first place.

And since I am making horcuxes lets use meaningful objects that are part of a set even though there is no evidence tyat has any sort of effect so people may find them more easily. And also lets hide them in places obviously connected to my past I hope nobody researches it.

Oh shit the kid is hard to beat. Lets send 10 dragons and 20 wizards to kill him, oh who am I kidding imma spent a full year looking for a legendary wand that is famous for betraying its own users so I can challenge the kid to a duel.

Ok time to kill the kid but before I go I will repeat the exact same mistake that once turn me into a ghost for 14 years. I will give the kid a chance to die in self sacrifice which will give every single ally of his in the castle ultimate protection against evil.

Ok so the kid just explained all the fails in my plan and said how he is going to kill me. Time to use this newfond information to gain an advantage and abscond? Oh who am I kidding AVADA KEDAVRA

[dies]

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 23, 2018)

Overestimating too. All the time he thought Harry could overpower him with magic so he tried to counter him with more powerful magic. When in turn Harry's power is a working brain and the ability to risk his life for others.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 23, 2018)

This reminds me I still need to make an HP game.

My first idea idea crashed and burned under the weight of dumb mechanics but I still have a more boring but playable version I can make.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 23, 2018)

@Dragon D. Luffy you know that is an over simplification! And like half factually wrong!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 23, 2018)

Catamount said:


> > dat self esteem again


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 23, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy you know that is an over simplification! And like half factually wrong!



Such as


----------



## Catamount (May 23, 2018)

Superman said:


>

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 23, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Such as



You little fuck! I show you!



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I mean there is a prophecy saying this kid will defeat me so lets taunt it by trying to kill him myself and also lets make a horcrux while at that.



You know he did not hear all of it so he acted irrationally. You know there were 2 targets and chose the one who was more like himself. You know his soul was already so torn up he could not have known he would possibly create one unintentionally.



> Ok so I have a potion that lets me come back to life, really easy to make. Hardest part is a hand from a servant but I got a bunch of those. But imma add the blood of that kid and make a convoluted plan to kidnap him even though I barely understand how he defeated me in first place.



 Shut up.



> And since I am making horcuxes lets use meaningful objects that are part of a set even though there is no evidence tyat has any sort of effect so people may find them more easily. And also lets hide them in places obviously connected to my past I hope nobody researches it.



 NO! NO I REFUSE TO GIVE THIS TO YOU. Dumbledore did not even know of their existence until book 2. THIS WAS NOT A STUPID PLAN! YOU HEAR ME DDL!?


> Oh shit the kid is hard to beat. Lets send 10 dragons and 20 wizards to kill him, oh who am I kidding imma spent a full year looking for a legendary wand that is famous for betraying its own users so I can challenge the kid to a duel.



This was all because of the half of the prophecy he did not hear! 



> Ok time to kill the kid but before I go I will repeat the exact same mistake that once turn me into a ghost for 14 years. I will give the kid a chance to die in self sacrifice which will give every single ally of his in the castle ultimate protection against evil.
> 
> Ok so the kid just explained all the fails in my plan and said how he is going to kill me. Time to use this newfond information to gain an advantage and abscond? Oh who am I kidding AVADA KEDAVRA
> 
> [dies]



YOU SHUT UP! YOU SHUT YOUR DAMN MUGGLE WHORE MOUTH!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Catamount (May 23, 2018)

Quality debate.


----------



## Magic (May 23, 2018)

Soooo do you guys recommend the Potter books? I missed out on reading them as a preteen / teen.


----------



## SupremeKage (May 23, 2018)

Avalon said:


> lew posted that his friends grandparent is dying of cancer
> 
> and gifted rated the post funny


 My mouth just dropped

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Catamount (May 24, 2018)

No.
Re-read "Witcher", TV series with the right actor soon.


----------



## SupremeKage (May 24, 2018)

Y’all be spoiling HP  chill I’m on the 4th book


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 24, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Y’all be spoiling HP  chill I’m on the 4th book



ok trinity

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Soooo do you guys recommend the Potter books? I missed out on reading them as a preteen / teen.



read them in a different language

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 24, 2018)

I am watching a Danish show on Netflix that hallelujah has Danish closed captioning. The Rain. 

I mean, nothing much new in terms of storylines in the first two episodes, but they've been really enjoyable and great to run to. plus, in danish. yay denmark.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Magic (May 24, 2018)

So graphic people are walking out of the screenings.


----------



## Jeroen (May 24, 2018)

> Gifted 
> banned

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (May 24, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > Gifted
> > banned


The gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Jeroen (May 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> The gift that keeps on giving.



Generosity personified.


----------



## Magic (May 24, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Generosity personified.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## NO (May 24, 2018)

Superman said:


> Oh come on Voldermort is dead...get over it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 24, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Some people seem to completely miss the concept of how socializing works and think it's all all a winning and gaining respect for material things. Hence obssession with rep.
> 
> I spent years trying to explain this to Rion. It's the same thing. Dude thought we would like him more if he did great at mafia games.





RemChu said:


> People like this do great in the prison system!
> 
> You can shank for rep.



Gifted is Firefist it all makes sense.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (May 24, 2018)

DDL you're just baiting me to go potter nerd all over u



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I mean there is a prophecy saying this kid will defeat me so lets taunt it by trying to kill him myself and also lets make a horcrux while at that.



Voldemort didn't know the full prophecy at that time. All he knew at that time was when the kid with the power to defeat him would be born. So the logic to just nip that problem in the bud while he was a baby is pretty sound. You are right that he could've sent someone to do it (because he didn't know the part yet about them having to be the ones to defeat the other), but Voldemort is a proud friend and wouldn't send a lackey for the task to defeat his apparent only worthy enemy. 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ok so I have a potion that lets me come back to life, really easy to make. Hardest part is a hand from a servant but I got a bunch of those. But imma add the blood of that kid and make a convoluted plan to kidnap him even though I barely understand how he defeated me in first place.



Blood of the enemy was also an ingredient. Yes, he could've taken any enemy, you can argue that. However, Voldemort was also smart enough to realize he needed something to counter the apparent protection Harry has against him, considering the bounceback as a baby and most importantly, him not being able to touch him 3 years earlier. So with his magical knowledge he correctly theorized that adding Harry's blood would lift that protection. And he would've killed him right there in that graveyard if not for the VERY unlucky prior incantatem happening, the sharing of their 2 cores being completely unknown to everyone so that was just Harry's superpower of luck being at work.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> And since I am making horcuxes lets use meaningful objects that are part of a set even though there is no evidence tyat has any sort of effect so people may find them more easily. And also lets hide them in places obviously connected to my past I hope nobody researches it.



Once again, Voldemort is a proud friend. Yes, someone could just horcrux a grain of sand and hide it in the Sahara or a rock and throw it in the mariana trench. But that won't do for Voldemort. He needed grand magical items to satisfy his huge ego, and as for the hiding, I think he only hid 2 of them in places of his past. The ring in the shack, the locket in the cave. Also the only 2 with huge magical protection around them for some reason. He hid the diadem in Hogwarts (okay I suppose also sort of a past place), just because I think he had an ego huge enough that he was the only one to know the whole castle and thus be able to correctly use the Room of Requirement like that.
He left the Diary with the Malfoys, which only got destroyed because of their stupidity. The cup was hidden in one of the most protected places in the world. And Nagini was always at his side.

And up until 1 year before his defeat, no one even KNEW he had horcruxes, let alone 6 of them. That was highly specific knowledge you needed to have, an extra barrier. But I agree, he could've hid and protected them better. The selection is fine though for someone with his ego.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Oh shit the kid is hard to beat. Lets send 10 dragons and 20 wizards to kill him, oh who am I kidding imma spent a full year looking for a legendary wand that is famous for betraying its own users so I can challenge the kid to a duel.



??? He constantly had people looking for Harry and crew the whole year. Turns out not wanting to be found magic is more OP than finding people magic (conveniently enough, Rowling). He used the full power of the ministry and everything. 
And he needed a new wand to prevent the priori shit from happening again so might as well get the most legendary powerful wand in the world. Also it doesn't have a history of betrayal, but a history of people getting overconfident because of having it.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ok time to kill the kid but before I go I will repeat the exact same mistake that once turn me into a ghost for 14 years. I will give the kid a chance to die in self sacrifice which will give every single ally of his in the castle ultimate protection against evil.



yeah okay this was dumb. He was winning the battle. Though I suppose there probably was some truth in him not wanting to spill so much magical blood (And probably didn't want to harm his beloved Hogwarts so much either). But still explicitly giving Harry self sacrifice was dumb.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ok so the kid just explained all the fails in my plan and said how he is going to kill me. Time to use this newfond information to gain an advantage and abscond? Oh who am I kidding AVADA KEDAVRA



Ego. Dumb kid is bluffing. You're the greatest wizard of all time and you have the elder wand, fuck off with this improvised draco ownership he's talking about, you're not gonna lose to some kid. Or something like that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (May 24, 2018)

Catamount said:


> No.
> Re-read "Witcher", TV series with the right actor soon.




All I want to know is who is playing Yennefer?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Didi (May 24, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Overestimating too. All the time he thought Harry could overpower him with magic so he tried to counter him with more powerful magic. When in turn Harry's power is a working brain and the ability to risk his life for others.




no Harry's power is the power of being super fucking lucky


----------



## Didi (May 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> So graphic people are walking out of the screenings.




classic LVT making shock films lmao


----------



## Stelios (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Magic (May 24, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles LOL! <3

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (May 24, 2018)

Didi said:


> classic LVT making shock films lmao


Haven't seen his films yet. From what little clips I've seen, pretty sure it would leave me in a fetal position.


----------



## Magic (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Magic (May 24, 2018)

Catamount said:


> No.
> Re-read "Witcher", TV series with the right actor soon.


Missed this comment.

Hype.


----------



## Didi (May 24, 2018)

eurodance <3


----------



## Didi (May 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Haven't seen his films yet. From what little clips I've seen, pretty sure it would leave me in a fetal position.




if it's as bad as Antichrist it's definitely gonna be repulsive to look at


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 24, 2018)

Dudes if you are gonna argue Voldemort did things because he was proud you are proving my point.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Dudes if you are gonna argue Voldemort did things because he was proud you are proving my point.



Proud does not equal stupid.


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 24, 2018)

Superman said:


> Proud does not equal stupid.



If it leads you to make bad decisions then yeah it does.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (May 24, 2018)

I see semantics
They are everywhere

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> If it leads you to make bad decisions then yeah it does.



No! That just means bad decisions not stupid. How was it stupid to nip something in the bud? His only one true downfall was his ignorance of love!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 24, 2018)

The horcrux making stuff was just stupid.

Like why not making a bunch of rocks and hiding them at random points of the Pacific Ocean?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The horcrux making stuff was just stupid.
> 
> Like why not making a bunch of rocks and hiding them at random points of the Pacific Ocean?



Erosion. You do remember that if those things were to be destroyed that the souls go with them. The magical items provided more protection. Plus it is not like he left these things unguarded. Sirius's brother died discovering this and Dumbledore could have died twice over.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 24, 2018)

Superman said:


> Erosion. You do remember that if those things were to be destroyed that the souls go with them. The magical items provided more protection. Plus it is not like he left these things unguarded. Sirius's brother died discovering this and Dumbledore could have died twice over.



Ah come on there is probably magic to prevent erosion or whatever.

You can leave them well guarded and also put them in a place that isn't obvious.

Like in this webcomic (Order of the Stick), the villain hides his horcrux in a magical fortress in a random dimension:



Now let's see a bunch of 17 year olds and a school headmaster find THAT.


----------



## SupremeKage (May 24, 2018)

What I got from this thread: Voldemort died because he was stupid  thank you for saving me the time of reading the following books

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 24, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> What I got from this thread: Voldemort died because he was stupid  thank you for saving me the time of reading the following books



Darth Vader is Luke's father.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 24, 2018)

Like if you are reading a series that ended 10 years ago you shouldn't expect people to hide spoilers. Just don't read the spoilers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 24, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Like if you are reading a series that ended 10 years ago you shouldn't expect people to hide spoilers. Just don't read the spoilers.


Kek I really don’t mind tho, I got spoiled all the major deaths thanks to my obsessed relatives.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (May 24, 2018)

Stelios said:


> All I want to know is who is playing Yennefer?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Catamount (May 24, 2018)

goddamit the movie from Poland was the first and I will love it forever, the feeling of it is the feeling of the book precisely
I know that Sapkowski was consulting the game thus the the witcher in the game is the one he imagined
but for fucks sake THIS is the face I have seen through all the books


----------



## Magic (May 24, 2018)

I re-watched that video....he shot a fucking kid with a rifle. =[


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Like if you are reading a series that ended 10 years ago you shouldn't expect people to hide spoilers. Just don't read the spoilers.


Slowly... getting there...


----------



## Stelios (May 24, 2018)

Catamount said:


> goddamit the movie from Poland was the first and I will love it forever, the feeling of it is the feeling of the book precisely
> I know that Sapkowski was consulting the game thus the the witcher in the game is the one he imagined
> but for fucks sake THIS is the face I have seen through all the books




you mean this?

also you can't call me lewd for Yennefer
chick summoned a horse to get fucked on

she's standing on the top of pinnacle of coolios for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (May 24, 2018)

Stelios said:


> you mean this?


----------



## Catamount (May 24, 2018)

I have been wanting to rewatch The Last Unicorn for ages. All this talk reminded me, will do on the nearest day off.


----------



## Magic (May 24, 2018)

kinda insane


he builds so high too >_>


----------



## Magic (May 24, 2018)

like this dudes are playing a completely different game from me.



Fucking Legos


----------



## Stelios (May 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> like this dudes are playing a completely different game from me.
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking Legos



Do you see this video?
this face? this microphone?
This game? 

This is his life
chair life
modern gamer slut of our times

Do not envy him

You have a real life 
he has a life in fortnite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 24, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Do you see this video?
> this face? this microphone?
> This game?
> 
> ...


You sound like my dad.


----------



## Stelios (May 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> You sound like my dad.



You're dad pays for your studies and your lavish life
sounds like a cool dude to me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 24, 2018)

Sanders

shameless offside advertisement for anyone interesting in playing a Parasyte game 

@Stelios

thought about you cuz u were gonna host this format once iirc?


----------



## Stelios (May 24, 2018)

MAD said:


> Sanders
> 
> shameless offside advertisement for anyone interesting in playing a Parasyte game
> 
> ...



Must have been someone else. I wanted to do Anarchy but didn't like the fact that mafia was also part of uninformed majority


----------



## Aries (May 24, 2018)

Voldemort did nothing wrong

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 24, 2018)

Stelios said:


> *You're dad pays for your studies and your lavish life*
> sounds like a cool dude to me



Nope.


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> So graphic people are walking out of the screenings.



Were you following this year's Cannes? or did you just stumble upon that trailer?


----------



## Magic (May 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Were you following this year's Cannes? or did you just stumble upon that trailer?


Read about the reaction at Cannes,

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 24, 2018)

Catamount said:


> goddamit the movie from Poland was the first and I will love it forever, the feeling of it is the feeling of the book precisely
> I know that Sapkowski was consulting the game thus the the witcher in the game is the one he imagined
> but for fucks sake THIS is the face I have seen through all the books



I've never read The Witcher series. I never seem to set aside enough time for cyclical fantasy books, or fantasy in general. Maybe I'll check them out. 



Catamount said:


> I have been wanting to rewatch The Last Unicorn for ages. All this talk reminded me, will do on the nearest day off.



have you read the book? i'm assuming the movie is based off of beagle's book, yeah? or something else?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Read about the reaction at Cannes,



Ah. Well, that's what he was going for. being his typical self, he said the groans and walkouts and boos "gave me great comfort and serenity" and made him feel "peaceful" at Cannes or something. of course, this is the year he was allowed back after the hitler debacle, so people are upset with him again for being provocative lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 24, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 24, 2018)

MAD said:


> come play it fam


I'm like blacklisted. 

I didn't leave on good terms. It's like that scene where the boss fires you and you tell the boss fuck you.


----------



## Magic (May 24, 2018)

mirror mirror on the wall,


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I'm like blacklisted.
> 
> I didn't leave on good terms. It's like that scene where the boss fires you and you tell the boss fuck you.



blacklisted? nawwww

these dudes keep their shit formal



ur fine lol

maybe u and some of the other players dont get along but thats a different story, ur otherwise welcome to play

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 24, 2018)

Rot "You're banned you're a troll"
Me "Fine, I wasn't planning on coming back anyways!"

half a year later.

"Snake is cute."


Plus majority lynch is ugh.

I'll think about it.... kinda dicey.

would make a new alias probably.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Rot "You're banned you're a troll"
> Me "Fine, I wasn't planning on coming back anyways!"
> 
> half a year later.
> ...



my game isnt majority lynch necessarily, its majority/plurality

so a majority hammers but otherwise most votes etc

also 48 hour day phases max in my games lol


----------



## Magic (May 25, 2018)

@White Wolf Nightcrawler duo is back.


----------



## Stelios (May 25, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Nope.



If he is not at this point of your life he's even cooler.
He already thought you how to swim. 
No go little fish swim into the ocean
get stronger
or die trying Kappa


----------



## Stelios (May 25, 2018)

Summer this song loud and taking corners with 60 hell yeahhhh



gotta love ESP 
C5 is a big car


----------



## Didi (May 25, 2018)

MAD said:


> blacklisted? nawwww
> 
> these dudes keep their shit formal
> 
> ...




>finalbeta
kek
is this guy literally everywhere


----------



## Stelios (May 25, 2018)

Didi said:


> >finalbeta
> kek
> is this guy literally everywhere



Seems like everywhere that has to do with anything remotely related to NF users.


----------



## Santí (May 25, 2018)

I keep forgetting that we have a convo thread somehow.


----------



## Magic (May 25, 2018)

Didi said:


> >finalbeta
> kek
> is this guy literally everywhere


He is herpes.


----------



## MO (May 25, 2018)

@Shizune Nicki pushed her album back....


----------



## Dr. White (May 25, 2018)

MO said:


> @Shizune Nicki pushed her album back....


And is dating eminem.


----------



## MO (May 25, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> And is dating eminem.


she was just trolling when she said that.


----------



## Dr. White (May 25, 2018)

MO said:


> she was just trolling when she said that.


oh ok I was pretty confused.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (May 25, 2018)

MO said:


> @Shizune Nicki pushed her album back....



I know, her fanbase is literally in shambles over this right now.

I just...

You can either be the queen of rap, or you can take four years to release an album.

Pick one.


----------



## MO (May 25, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I know, her fanbase is literally in shambles over this right now.
> 
> I just...
> 
> ...


I don't mind that much honestly. Cause she pushed it back 2 months. it's not that long.


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 25, 2018)

2 months is quite long though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MO (May 25, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> 2 months is quite long though


not imo. if she pushed it back a year than...


----------



## Catamount (May 25, 2018)

> blame Remchu for watching royal wedding
> discuss Nicki Minaj album and dating preferences

All in the same thread


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 25, 2018)

Catamount said:


> > blame Remchu for watching royal wedding
> > discuss Nicki Minaj album and dating preferences
> 
> All in the same thread



different ppl tho lol


----------



## Magic (May 25, 2018)

Catamount said:


> > blame Remchu for watching royal wedding
> > discuss Nicki Minaj album and dating preferences
> 
> All in the same thread


Growing up, I had dreams and aspirations, but always felt like the kid that didn't fit in. For the most part, I wasn't a bad kid, but when I made the transition into adult hood, I turned to the streets for guidance. This lead to getting locked up in juvenile hall, doing time in CYA, and eventually, a 120-month sentence in federal prison. I had a lot of time to think and reflect during my federal sentence, so I share with you what I learned, hoping I can positively influence someone else's life, with Prison Talk.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Catamount (May 25, 2018)

MAD said:


> different ppl tho lol


Ya the point is that nobody seems to be against this right now so far



RemChu said:


> Growing up, I had dreams and aspirations, but always felt like the kid that didn't fit in. For the most part, I wasn't a bad kid, but when I made the transition into adult hood, I turned to the streets for guidance. This lead to getting locked up in juvenile hall, doing time in CYA, and eventually, a 120-month sentence in federal prison. I had a lot of time to think and reflect during my federal sentence, so I share with you what I learned, hoping I can positively influence someone else's life, with Prison Talk.


----------



## Magic (May 25, 2018)

???


----------



## Magic (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Aries (May 25, 2018)

The first edit from the mafia cinematic verse will be Trollbeard and it will be released during the Mafia Section Awards


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 25, 2018)

Holy shit how long has it been since we’ve seen Trollbeard actually


----------



## Magic (May 25, 2018)

lol


----------



## Aries (May 25, 2018)

MAD said:


> Holy shit how long has it been since we’ve seen Trollbeard actually



2013 teen titans mafia or too others last years favorites


----------



## Platinum (May 26, 2018)

... maybe I should do something again one of these days


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 26, 2018)

Platinum said:


> ... maybe I should do someone again one of these days



you can do me

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Dr. White (May 26, 2018)

Platinum said:


> ... maybe I should do something again one of these days


FIRE EMBLEM NIGGGGGGGA

or help me make a persona 5 game


----------



## Platinum (May 26, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> FIRE EMBLEM NIGGGGGGGA
> 
> or help me make a persona 5 game



Has NFC been active lately? He's the one i'm working on FE with. 

I was going to say nice Akechi avatar to you. A persona game could be pretty interesting.

I think i'll probably just work on my own stuff outside the FE game though. 

I still have the imcomplete sheet for my war mafia game.

... maybe i'll start making Lovecraft 2 as well?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 26, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Has NFC been active lately? He's the one i'm working on FE with.
> 
> I was going to say nice Akechi avatar to you. A persona game could be pretty interesting.
> 
> ...


Idk about NFC. But you are one of the only people I'd want to collab with on a persona game so just let me know. I still need to finish the game, I'm saving the end. 

Lovecraft 2 sounds amazing. Auto sign me.


----------



## Magic (May 26, 2018)

Sleeping at my freind's place. His x roommate keeps flirting with me.

But uhhhh lol,  he is like @Shizune same taste in music as him lol.


----------



## Magic (May 26, 2018)

time to travel soon


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 26, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Sleeping at my freind's place. His x roommate keeps flirting with me.
> 
> But uhhhh lol,  he is like @Shizune same taste in music as him lol.


Same taste in music? Get a knife and fork and get in there


----------



## Catamount (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Magic (May 26, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> Same taste in music? Get a knife and fork and get in there


No thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (May 26, 2018)

Platinum hang up the boots, your era of hope has ended. Its time for the era of CR Hope to reign supreme


----------



## Catamount (May 26, 2018)

It has been CR retirement era two years ago, who got that time machine working?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (May 26, 2018)

god fucking dammit that mixed content notice on nf is loling me


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 26, 2018)

@Shizune what were your thoughts on the eurovision song


----------



## Magic (May 26, 2018)

On the roof drinking beers. Flight in 3 hours. ~.~


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 26, 2018)

RemChu said:


> On the roof drinking beers. Flight in 3 hours. ~.~



I hope you have a funny encounter with the pat-down security officers


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 26, 2018)

So I had a burst of nerdiness and made a giant tutorial on hosting role madness games.

It's pretty big so it's okay if you guys dont wanna read it all at once, but check out some of it maybe. It's in the mafia topic list.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (May 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I hope you have a funny encounter with the pat-down security officers



The buzz I had, wore off at the TSA screening shit. but then sorta came back and i was like in a meditative calm sleep before boarding. Flight experience was terrible as per usual. Fucking line to use the bathroom.

there was one funny moment where I ran down the aisles sat next to the stuartist in the back, and the other one was coming with both of their meals, she looks at me like O_O dude move. I think to myself , uh "I cant sit here?" I shoot her that look. She raise her eyebrows even further up O_O

I jump over to the seat across. She sits down and begin to eat. I go to the bathroom...."Thought crossed my mind, how can they eat so close to people using the toilets. ~_~ feelsbadman

Held that piss in for so long. ~_~

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## nfcnorth (May 27, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Has NFC been active lately? He's the one i'm working on FE with.
> 
> I was going to say nice Akechi avatar to you. A persona game could be pretty interesting.
> 
> ...


At a con now but tomorrow is the Last day so. But other than that my schedule is usually free.


----------



## Catamount (May 27, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> At a con now but tomorrow is the Last day so.


Tell more


----------



## Magic (May 27, 2018)

@Didi @Dragon D. Luffy They have EarthBound for 9.99 on the 3ds. Wow.


----------



## Didi (May 27, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Didi @Dragon D. Luffy They have EarthBound for 9.99 on the 3ds. Wow.




Eh, probably only NEW 3DS, I think you can't get SNES games unless it's a NEW model
I remember I wanted to get super metroid on mine but I couldn't, was mildly peeved


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2018)

Im tempted to get a new 3ds or just stick with emulators.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 27, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Didi @Dragon D. Luffy They have EarthBound for 9.99 on the 3ds. Wow.



9.99.....I will stick with the emulator.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2018)

Emulator is way to go.though cant wait for megaman x legacy collection. Also getting azure striker on switch


----------



## Dr. White (May 27, 2018)

Didi said:


> Eh, probably only NEW 3DS, I think you can't get SNES games unless it's a NEW model
> I remember I wanted to get super metroid on mine but I couldn't, was mildly peeved


Same, I was like "oh shit I can play street fighter alpha!". Sike.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 27, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles wellness check.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 27, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Mr. Waffles wellness check.



he is my teddy bear


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> he is my teddy bear



Not good enough!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (May 27, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 27, 2018)

waffles where is ww

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Catamount (May 27, 2018)

Aries said:


>


----------



## Jeroen (May 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> waffles where is ww


----------



## Catamount (May 27, 2018)

The cruelty of a child.


----------



## Magic (May 27, 2018)

Didi said:


> Eh, probably only NEW 3DS, I think you can't get SNES games unless it's a NEW model
> I remember I wanted to get super metroid on mine but I couldn't, was mildly peeved


Yeah I saw that label, kinda dumb. Playing smt strange journey on my old 3ds. Dusted it off lol.


----------



## Cromer (May 27, 2018)

hello people


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 28, 2018)

Hello Chromer


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 28, 2018)

also WW is gone because most of ya voted to have iwandesu mod here.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (May 28, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Mr. Waffles wellness check.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## NO (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (May 28, 2018)

Willingly been re-wired by clever agents within
Looping our reflections, our obsessions draw us in 
Fix and fixation, no sentience beyond


----------



## Aries (May 28, 2018)

Mafia 2 year time skip incoming

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 28, 2018)

@Melodie this is true fact. Majority of people voted WW out of here so he packed up and left the modding to Iwandesu

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (May 28, 2018)

Wolf did nothing wrong though


----------



## Stelios (May 28, 2018)

@Shizune 

Eminem and Nicki Canon ?


----------



## Catamount (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 28, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Wolf did nothing wrong though



No, but haters gonna hate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cromer (May 28, 2018)

Shit's changed around here...


----------



## Aries (May 28, 2018)

Mafia is like Nintendo. We are always gonna get some people going insert subject is DOOMED


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 28, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Melodie this is true fact. Majority of people voted WW out of here so he packed up and left the modding to Iwandesu



I wasn't here the week that happened. He's not posting that much in general, though.


----------



## Drago (May 29, 2018)

Can someone sub in for my game on OJ please?


----------



## Jeroen (May 29, 2018)

Dragomir said:


> Can someone sub in for my game on OJ please?



The Trad game you mean ?


----------



## Drago (May 29, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> The Trad game you mean ?


Yes


----------



## Jeroen (May 29, 2018)

Dragomir said:


> Yes



Explains why the day phase hasn't started yet....


----------



## Drago (May 29, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Explains why the day phase hasn't started yet....


Because I am waiting for a sub. That's why I'm asking for a sub here.


----------



## Jeroen (May 29, 2018)

Dragomir said:


> Because I am waiting for a sub. That's why I'm asking for a sub here.



That's what I just said. 

Not sure if you're gonna find one here though. 
Tried TMF yet ?


----------



## Drago (May 29, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That's what I just said.
> 
> Not sure if you're gonna find one here though.
> Tried TMF yet ?


Yes, I tried TMF, why can't you just sub in?


----------



## Jeroen (May 29, 2018)

Dragomir said:


> Yes, I tried TMF, why can't you just sub in?



Because I only play 1 game at a time.
And already playing 1.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (May 29, 2018)

what kinda game
I'm not playing anything atm


----------



## Santí (May 29, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Because I only play 1 game at a time.
> And already playing 1.



I don’t see why.

You ain’t doing much playing in any one game

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 29, 2018)

Santi said:


> I don’t see why.
> 
> You ain’t doing much playing in any one game



Waffles was in 3-4 games recently and that broke him.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 29, 2018)

THough I was scum in one of them and Waffles's lynch at Day 6 gave me the victory so I'm thankful for that


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 29, 2018)

MAD said:


>



31
26


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 29, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> 31
> 26


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 29, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 30, 2018)

@Underworld Broker 
@poutanko 
@Baba 
@Marco 

Wellness check....one of them is a joke.

@Catamount

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Catamount (May 30, 2018)

How about a go fuck yourself, love?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (May 30, 2018)

also  people not signing up to a game they wanted to play because gifted was on the list, but in the end he is not playing
geez


----------



## Jeroen (May 30, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Underworld Broker
> @poutanko
> @Baba
> @Marco
> ...



> not me

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Old 1


----------



## Stelios (May 30, 2018)

sup


----------



## Catamount (May 30, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > not me


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 30, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > not me



attention whore



Stelios said:


> sup


----------



## Magic (May 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (May 31, 2018)

A year from now Gifted will be a cornerstone of the mafia community and we will find someone else to shit on. Proving Vastos theory of Spite is Right

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 31, 2018)

Spiteh Maketh Men


----------



## Didi (May 31, 2018)

Spite makes Right


----------



## nfcnorth (May 31, 2018)

I mean spite got mafia the kill on doctor Didi in the game I hosted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (May 31, 2018)

Who can spite Didi
Animals

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (May 31, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> I mean spite got mafia the kill on doctor Didi in the game I hosted.




no that's just my natural n1 magnetism


----------



## Catamount (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 31, 2018)

Catamount said:


>



i like bats


----------



## Catamount (May 31, 2018)

idc


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 31, 2018)

Catamount said:


> idc





why so rude this day


----------



## Catamount (May 31, 2018)

> this day
have an optimistic.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 31, 2018)

catamount tried to mount me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Catamount (May 31, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> catamount tried to mount me.


that was me being nice, sorry for the horror and macabre


----------



## Catamount (May 31, 2018)

but it was true


----------



## Catamount (May 31, 2018)

like OMFG


----------



## Catamount (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Dr. White (May 31, 2018)

Catamount said:


> that was me being nice, sorry for the horror and macabre


I never said I ain't like it


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 31, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> catamount tried to mount me.



That is one fanfic I would gladly read.


----------



## Jeroen (May 31, 2018)

Catamount said:


> > this day
> have an optimistic.



Have another agree.


----------



## Catamount (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Catamount (May 31, 2018)

waffle thinks it was horrible too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (May 31, 2018)

waffle

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (May 31, 2018)

do you think it was horrible?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (May 31, 2018)

Go ahead, run away!
Say it was horrible
Spread the word, tell a friend!
Tell 'em the tale


----------



## Catamount (May 31, 2018)

I know how one can spite Didi.


----------



## nfcnorth (May 31, 2018)

Didi said:


> no that's just my natural n1 magnetism


But it was Superman doing the kill and he even said spite made right in mafia chat...


----------



## nfcnorth (May 31, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> Lord Genome
> why didi
> 
> 
> ...


And who can forget this?

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Catamount (May 31, 2018)

Damn sups you sexy beast


----------



## Didi (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Catamount (May 31, 2018)

Mbxx reading punk hazard


----------



## Catamount (May 31, 2018)

Also  again


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2018)

Catamount said:


> waffle thinks it was horrible too



You are for losing your original profile.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2018)

Holy sit for some weird reason I ended up watching the last 2 kids in the spelling bee.....and the one that lost had to try and spell fucking bewusstseinslage.....

bewusstseinslage!


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 31, 2018)

Superman said:


> Holy sit for some weird reason I ended up watching the last 2 kids in the spelling bee.....and the one that lost had to try and spell fucking bewusstseinslage.....
> 
> bewusstseinslage!



I LOVED WATCHING THAT. They had a great documentary on the kids I saw in seventh grade lol. lol english spelling bees having german words. that is why english is so great.


----------



## Chaos (Jun 1, 2018)

Someone pitch me a set-up for my second generic game

Looking for max 15 players, only basic roles


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 1, 2018)

Chaos said:


> Someone pitch me a set-up for my second generic game
> 
> Looking for max 15 players, only basic roles



Cop
Bodyguard (Redirects kill back onto themselves)
One-Shot Vigilante (Night Only)
Generic x 8

Win Condition: Eliminate Mafia & Cult

Godfather 
One-Shot Executioner (Lynches person with second most votes)
Goon

*Win Condition*: Eliminate Town & Cult.

*Cultist* (Recruitment fails on Mafia, Town PR keep their abilities when culted, Success/failure does not appear in the write-up, Cultists appear as their original roles but with Cult's win condition and color on death, Cult plays on if their leader dies).

*Win Condition*: Eliminate Town & Mafia

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 1, 2018)

Chaos said:


> Someone pitch me a set-up for my second generic game
> 
> Looking for max 15 players, only basic roles



13 Vigs, 2 Nexus

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 1, 2018)

Manifest 



Oddjutsu said:


> 13 Vigs, 2 Nexus



Ayy lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Catamount (Jun 1, 2018)

i can't stand this face


----------



## Magic (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Catamount (Jun 1, 2018)

do you seriously like the idea two beautiful people could give a birth to this?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 1, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Jun 1, 2018)

counterpoint:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I LOVED WATCHING THAT. They had a great documentary on the kids I saw in seventh grade lol. lol english spelling bees having german words. that is why english is so great.



 But fuck really with that word though. That should have been the contest clinching word. The 2 the winner got in comparison was almost a joke. Granted she was merely an 's short from getting it right.




Didi said:


> counterpoint:



B....beautiful. Hollow Knight huh....?


----------



## Aries (Jun 1, 2018)

2 more dance performances to go then semester is over


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 1, 2018)

Chaos said:


> Someone pitch me a set-up for my second generic game
> 
> Looking for max 15 players, only basic roles



I was going to suggest a role matrix but the image links I have are broken.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2018)

What is with all these limited shot roles cropping up?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 1, 2018)

Superman said:


> What is with all these limited shot roles cropping up?



X-shot roles are really nice for balancing as well as allows some roles to exist without them being broken (such as Lie Detector)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 1, 2018)

Executioner is a cool role


----------



## Magic (Jun 1, 2018)

4 more days.


----------



## Magic (Jun 1, 2018)

Do any of you skate? Bought my first board today....darkstar lol.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 1, 2018)

You're just randomly picking up skateboarding in your early 20s?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2018)

MAD said:


> X-shot roles are really nice for balancing as well as allows some roles to exist without them being broken (such as Lie Detector)



I can understand for certain roles, but not basic ones like vig, doctor, cop, etc etc.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 1, 2018)

Superman said:


> I can understand for certain roles, but not basic ones like vig, doctor, cop, etc etc.



Depends on the game. A basic role in a 15 p generic game can be really OP.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 1, 2018)

Tiger said:


> You're just randomly picking up skateboarding in your early 20s?



Remchu being Remchu.


----------



## Aries (Jun 1, 2018)

Cant wait for E3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 1, 2018)

Superman said:


> I can understand for certain roles, but not basic ones like vig, doctor, cop, etc etc.



It's funny because on a lot of places (not geared towards role madness, obviously) vigilantes are very often X-shot. Hosts don't like the amount of agency a vigilante has. If you consider the lynch to be town's weapon, and the faction kill to be mafia's (same deal with a serial killer), then an unchecked and unrestricted vigilante can really dictate the flow of the game and swing it one way or the other in a pretty snowball-y fashion.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 1, 2018)

Aries said:


> 2 more dance performances to go then semester is over



how come you and @Dragon D. Luffy haven't co-hosted a dancing mafia?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 1, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> how come you and @Dragon D. Luffy haven't co-hosted a dancing mafia?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 1, 2018)

Well I only know some stuff about ballroom dancing.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 1, 2018)

Could be a good game tho


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 1, 2018)

@Chaos

This could help:



In case you don't know, to host this, you pick either a letter OR a number at random, put all the roles in the corresponding line/column in the game, and fill the rest with vanillas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 1, 2018)

Tiger said:


> You're just randomly picking up skateboarding in your early 20s?


Why is it wrong


----------



## Aries (Jun 1, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> how come you and @Dragon D. Luffy haven't co-hosted a dancing mafia?



I mean i like dance and a CR and DDL game sounds like one of those games that would be interested to see but think such a co hosted game would need a better theme. Maybe a mythology theme


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Depends on the game. A basic role in a 15 p generic game can be really OP.



 That is why it is a power role. But not at all invincible. Giving mafia the role blocker nullifies said power role role revealing as well. All it takes is balancing.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Remchu being Remchu.



 Watch him get injured....he starting way to late like Tiger is implying.



MAD said:


> It's funny because on a lot of places (not geared towards role madness, obviously) vigilantes are very often X-shot. Hosts don't like the amount of agency a vigilante has. If you consider the lynch to be town's weapon, and the faction kill to be mafia's (same deal with a serial killer), then an unchecked and unrestricted vigilante can really dictate the flow of the game and swing it one way or the other in a pretty snowball-y fashion.



 See that there is a ridiculous thought process. The lynch is town's weapon is just as much mafia's. Especially when you have so many more townie then scum. What I am hearing or rather seeing is that vig makes the game go faster. More cycles=/=better game. Just be more mindful who you give roles. If people can not prove they have what it takes to contribute in games with out a power role why trust them with one?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 1, 2018)

Aries said:


> I mean i like dance and a CR and DDL game sounds like one of those games that would be interested to see but think such a co hosted game would need a better theme. Maybe a mythology theme



Would have something we are both fans of.

I thought of something MCU related but you've done a million of those already.


----------



## Aries (Jun 1, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Would have something we are both fans of.
> 
> I thought of something MCU related but you've done a million of those already.



True plus the amount of material we can use for a mythology themed game would be big. 

Greek mythology
Norse Mythology
Egyptian Mythology
Aztec Mythology
Celtic Mythology
King Arthur
Japanese Mythology
The Bible

Etc.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 1, 2018)

Oh you mean RL mythology?

Ok thats cool.

Ive seen a bible game and a greek game in the other site but not a multi one.


----------



## Aries (Jun 1, 2018)

Platinum used to make nba mafia games dont see why hosts dont make other sports related mafia games like Football or Soccer


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 1, 2018)

Well I'm not a fan of sports sadly.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 1, 2018)

Superman said:


> Watch him get injured....he starting way to late like Tiger is implying.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2018)

Catamount said:


>



You stink cat. Go take a bath.


----------



## Stelios (Jun 1, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Old 2


----------



## Catamount (Jun 1, 2018)

Superman said:


> You stink cat. Go take a bath.


At least I stink as I want and when I want, not taking in account if someone thinks I am too old for that

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2018)

And we think @Mr. Waffles is the one with all the old things....



Catamount said:


> At least I stink as I want and when I want, not taking in account if someone thinks I am too old for that



 Are you still on about my remchu comment!? Just go and skateboard already! Don't come crying when you also get hurt.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 1, 2018)

Superman said:


> Don't come crying when you also get hurt.


Why?


----------



## Magic (Jun 1, 2018)

Got this


----------



## Magic (Jun 1, 2018)

I can already 360 no vert Ollie brah.

What are you Mulatto @Superman ?


----------



## SupremeKage (Jun 1, 2018)

Rollerblading>Skateboarding


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Why?





RemChu said:


> I can already 360 no vert Ollie brah.
> 
> What are you Mulatto @Superman ?



Go on and go break your asses then. And RemChu I do not know what you called me, but after I look it up I will be the appropriate amount of mad.

And not all cats land on their feet.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Jun 2, 2018)

Took me six years in this country to experience racism and when I did it was from a black bodyguard.
That's rich


----------



## Didi (Jun 2, 2018)

Elaborate


----------



## Stelios (Jun 2, 2018)

apparently me and my friends tried to get into a place where you needed a student pass. I didn't know the other two knew but were too drunk to care. I was just standing on the rij and on my way in he blocks my way. I say you are standing in front of me can you move so i can pass? And he looks at me and says fucking buitenlander. And there I lost it I got in his face and told him 'we zijn alle takken van dezelfde boom. Buitenlander? echt? so i stood there and wasn't leaving he was just growling like a rabbit dog my friends come and say
"come man let's leave don't bother can't you see his brain is in the size of a lemon seed?"

then another bouncer comes this one had a proper smile in his face so he escorted us out of the queue kindly like he was supposed to
but man that's legit the first time I get angry in this country

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Catamount (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Jun 2, 2018)

Catamount said:


>



ikr


----------



## Magic (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2018)

@Melodie all of these optimistic ratings is why you die so early in games now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 7


----------



## Aries (Jun 2, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 2, 2018)

Did you see the leaked designs from pokemon gold/silver? so many good mons got scrapped

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 2, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Did you see the leaked designs from pokemon gold/silver? so many good mons got scrapped



Really like that baby vulpix. Its a shame it got scrapped cause they look good. Curious to see if their is other scrapped pokemon from other gens. 

What you think of that pokemon lets go? Think we will get more lets go spin offs with other gens


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 2, 2018)

Aries said:


> Really like that baby vulpix. Its a shame it got scrapped cause they look good. Curious to see if their is other scrapped pokemon from other gens.
> 
> What you think of that pokemon lets go? Think we will get more lets go spin offs with other gens



We have a large discussion on the new pokemon games starting here.



and yeah, so many of those designs are great, and it's a shame they seem to have been erased, never to be used again for 17+ years


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Did you see the leaked designs from pokemon gold/silver? so many good mons got scrapped



I would be mad if it were not the best game in the series. I agree, some of those designs were cool. Plus some of them was used later. If Octillary looked like that I would have actually wanted to use him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 2, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Did you see the leaked designs from pokemon gold/silver? so many good mons got scrapped


These designs are really good. The Scizor we ended up with is way better imo.

I love this Loch Ness alternative to dratini family. It looks nice. First form kinda looks like charmander, second like dewdong, third like a Dragonite mixed with a Lapras. 

lol at the fire pikachu thing. 

Lickitung evolved form is nightmare fuel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 2, 2018)

My take away is that baby Vulpix was too cute to allow through and that Espeon and Umbreon designs are perfection.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Santí (Jun 2, 2018)

Gen II master race.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jun 2, 2018)

Gen 2 was always that girl!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 3, 2018)

That post was not an invitation to spam optimistic for that post you goddammit muggle plebeian bitch faces.

Reactions: Optimistic 10


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 3, 2018)

Gen II is godly, though Gen III is my favorite.


----------



## Didi (Jun 3, 2018)

@RemChu 
take a break man
you made that phase of Punk Hazard utterly unreadable with your breakdown

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 3, 2018)

Superman said:


> That post was not an invitation to spam optimistic for that post you goddammit muggle plebeian bitch faces.



Every post with the word optimistic is an invitation to spam optimistic.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 3, 2018)

Didi said:


> @RemChu
> take a break man
> you made that phase of Punk Hazard utterly unreadable with your breakdown


Please let me know if reading the second day of that game did not make your brain bleed and not because of Remchu at all.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 3, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Underworld Broker
> @poutanko
> @Baba
> @Marco
> ...



Hmm...?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 3, 2018)

@Underworld Broker stop getting avatars that make me want to ask where your avatar is from, it makes me feel like a broken record.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 3, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Every post with the word optimistic is an invitation to spam optimistic.



You die first.



Underworld Broker said:


> Hmm...?



Wellness check. Like I do with your father figure @Mr. Waffles

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 3, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Underworld Broker stop getting avatars that make me want to ask where your avatar is from, it makes me feel like a broken record.



Shokugeki no soma, a cooking manga


----------



## Legend (Jun 3, 2018)

Hello. What is Mafia?

Reactions: Old 3


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 3, 2018)

Legend said:


> Hello. What is Mafia?


----------



## Didi (Jun 3, 2018)

Legend said:


> Hello. What is Mafia?




some dumb game for nerds

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 3, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Underworld Broker stop getting avatars that make me want to ask where your avatar is from, it makes me feel like a broken record.





Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Shokugeki no soma, a cooking manga



^This is correct 



Superman said:


> Wellness check. Like I do with your father figure @Mr. Waffles



Nice of you

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Aries (Jun 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 3, 2018)

If you havent nominated yet do so because after the 6th it will be closed. And will go with what i have


----------



## Legend (Jun 3, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


>


Ello


Didi said:


> some dumb game for nerds


I seeee.


----------



## NO (Jun 3, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Hmm...?


What is wrong with you.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Jun 4, 2018)

@Stelios @Dragon D. Luffy 
I'm sorry for attacking you both like that. It was uncalled for and stupid. I regret my words and I hope you can someday forgive me or that it did not bother you too much, even if you don't forgive me. I'm only human, and I had a bad morning and got angry when it wasn't needed. 

I asked for the modkill in order to not further damage the town, as at that point my reads and everything were off. Any observation I had would be likely way off as well. I would only serve to distract.

It was never my intention to even post a lot that game and I probably should have just bare minimum post, but then got trapped into posting more once I was pushed as suspect for it. This in part fueled some of my anger. 

Anyways Sorry. Hope to see you two around soon, under friendlier circumstances.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 8


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 5, 2018)

Welcome to NF Ma(d)fia

CR

EDIT TIME

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 5, 2018)

@MAD what's that final countdown? >:


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 5, 2018)

MAD said:


> Welcome to NF Ma(d)fia
> 
> CR
> 
> EDIT TIME


Edit me getting off'd N2 every game


----------



## Legend (Jun 5, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Edit me getting off'd N2 every game


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 5, 2018)

Everyone knows I'm washed up, let me play the game at least four cycles


----------



## Legend (Jun 5, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Everyone knows I'm washed up, let me play the game at least four phases


Nope.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 5, 2018)

Legend said:


> Nope.


You're no longer playing to kill me out of fear. I am telling those who matter to know that I pose no threat, mean them no harm. Leave me alive long enough and town will maybe lynch me out of paranoia


----------



## Legend (Jun 5, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> You're no longer playing to kill me out of fear. I am telling those who matter to know that I pose no threat, mean them no harm. Leave me alive long enough and town will maybe lynch me out of paranoia


Im no longer playing much in general its been a good 6 months.


----------



## Stelios (Jun 5, 2018)

Happy Dead Duck Day

On June 5th 1995 at 17:55h, a mallard duck (Anas platyrhynchos) died after colliding with the all glass new wing of the Natural History Museum in Rotterdam. Immediately after falling to the ground, the dead duck was mounted by a (live) duck — also of the male sex. The copulation took 75 minutes, and became known in the scientific community as ‘the first case of homosexual necrophilia in the mallard’. The victim is on display in the museum. Each year on June 5th at 17:55h, just outside the museum, right on the spot where it all happened in 1995, people gather to celebrate ‘Dead Duck Day’. This short ceremony commemorates the dramatic death of the duck — and the tragedy of billions of other birds that die from colliding with glass buildings.

@Atlantic Storm

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Darth (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Jun 5, 2018)

nature is scary


----------



## SupremeKage (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Stelios @Dragon D. Luffy
> I'm sorry for attacking you both like that. It was uncalled for and stupid. I regret my words and I hope you can someday forgive me or that it did not bother you too much, even if you don't forgive me. I'm only human, and I had a bad morning and got angry when it wasn't needed.
> 
> I asked for the modkill in order to not further damage the town, as at that point my reads and everything were off. Any observation I had would be likely way off as well. I would only serve to distract.
> ...



Don't worry man. We all have a bad day sometimes.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 5, 2018)

Darth said:


>



Go back to the hell you came from.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 3 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Marvel (Jun 5, 2018)

Destiny has Arrived in the Flesh.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 5, 2018)

Hey @Gifted don't rate Agree on posts from games that you are not playing. Thank you.


----------



## Shizune (Jun 5, 2018)

Sometimes my own roles make my nipples hard.
​

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1 | Useful 1 | Creative 1 | Neutral 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1 | Ningen 1 | Old 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Legend (Jun 5, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Sometimes my own roles make my nipples hard.
> ​


Coolio


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 5, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Sometimes my own roles make my nipples hard.
> ​



I know the feeling.


----------



## Aries (Jun 6, 2018)

The host giveth the host takes away

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Jun 6, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Sometimes my own roles make my nipples hard.
> ​


I love how this post has almost all the ratings. Now we need someone to rate it old and ningen

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1 | Ningen 1 | Old 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2018)

There you are @RemChu . I had fear you had broken your ass and was in recovery

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2018)

GOT MY SKATEBOARD TODAY (1 week to ship from cali lol)

OMG

IT'S THE BEST THING EVER. I'm covered in sweat and out of breath and I want more.

Still kinda suck atm.

Tried an ollie and nothing happened LOL board was on the ground wtf?
Getting the hand of steering haven't looked up a tutorial or how to guides yet.....


fuccccccking made my ma kiss the board , well she didnt touch it physically. I love my board. She looks better in person.

ABD AGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH

first real fall was within like 2 minutes of using it fell on my ass, all good.

Yo

Q_Q I missed out so much never getting one. Fucking lit as fuck.


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2018)

Ok

Watching videos now....


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2018)

Magical


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm on cloud nine right now.


----------



## Aries (Jun 7, 2018)

E3 is upon us. I cant wait

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 7, 2018)

Aries said:


> E3 is upon us. I cant wait



Don't you still need to wait 120+ hours 

those are a lot of hours

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Jun 7, 2018)

all I care about is Nintendo so 4 more days or something

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Jun 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> all I care about is Nintendo so 4 more days or something



Do they even have a relevant platform nowadays besides the handhelds?


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Do they even have a relevant platform nowadays besides the handhelds?


Yeah the switch.

Is also a console.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 7, 2018)

They killed the middle man and and made a handheld that can be played on TV if you want.

Graphics are inferior to PS4 but they stopped caring about that 15 years ago so whatever.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 7, 2018)

I will probably be forced forced to buy it when Ace Attorney 7 comes out.

Also need the new Zelda.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 7, 2018)

Imo at this day and age it's not like any consoles are worth buying other than Nintendo's, when Steam exists.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Jun 7, 2018)

the only exception is bloodborne

goddammit Sony stop holding bloodborne hostage, I want it but I'm not gonna buy a console for 1 game


----------



## Stelios (Jun 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> the only exception is bloodborne
> 
> goddammit Sony stop holding bloodborne hostage, I want it but I'm not gonna buy a console for 1 game



kek

the only reason to choose one console over another were always for the exclusives


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2018)

My little sister is super athletic. She tore her ACL, just had surgery on the knee few days ago. 

She just took some codeine or however you spell it for pain she is fucking high as fuck. Her eyes were like half sleepy mode =_= and now she is singing lol....

Stuff is strong, >_>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> the only exception is bloodborne
> 
> goddammit Sony stop holding bloodborne hostage, I want it but I'm not gonna buy a console for 1 game


Shadows never die or something?


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2018)

Shadows die twice iono


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2018)

annnnnnnd back outside to skate.


----------



## Stelios (Jun 7, 2018)

RemChu said:


> My little sister is super athletic. She tore her ACL, just had surgery on the knee few days ago.
> 
> She just took some codeine or however you spell it for pain she is fucking high as fuck. Her eyes were like half sleepy mode =_= and now she is singing lol....
> 
> Stuff is strong, >_>



best painkillers ever
they gave them to me when I was recovering from a surgery as well


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 7, 2018)

I just want details on the new fire emblem and Smash bros lol


----------



## Aries (Jun 7, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Don't you still need to wait 120+ hours
> 
> those are a lot of hours



Ufc on saturday and wwe on sunday. Those will keep me occupied till monday-tuesday

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 7, 2018)

Give me megaman zero collection on switch capcom or battle network


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 7, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> They killed the middle man and and made a handheld that can be played on TV if you want.
> 
> Graphics are inferior to PS4 but they stopped caring about that 15 years ago so whatever.


honestly surprised it took this long for someone to do a handheld/console idea. Maybe the hardware wasn't there yet? But I love the cross functionality of my switch even if I mainly just use it as a handheld. But it and my 3ds are pretty much the only consoles that really interest me other than maybe getting whatever console kingdom hearts 3 is on if not on switch. But than again I can just use my brothers ps4.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 7, 2018)

I guess I do have some intrest in playstion still solely to play my copy persona5 but that my trusty old ps3 can do.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 7, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> honestly surprised it took this long for someone to do a handheld/console idea. Maybe the hardware wasn't there yet? But I love the cross functionality of my switch even if I mainly just use it as a handheld. But it and my 3ds are pretty much the only consoles that really interest me other than maybe getting whatever console kingdom hearts 3 is on if not on switch. But than again I can just use my brothers ps4.



The WiiU kind of tried to be it but it approached it from a completely wrong direction.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 7, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The WiiU kind of tried to be it but it approached it from a completely wrong direction.


To be honest I liked the WiiU a lot more than most despite never owning it.


----------



## Aries (Jun 7, 2018)

Years from now we will be looking fondly at the wii u and how underated it was

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Jun 7, 2018)

nothing beats the feeling a kid gets when it plays Mario in Gameboy classic 

or that sega game gear
I even had the TV Tuner card
revo fucking lution

now there's almost nothing going on in technology 
that is able to bedazzle me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Jun 7, 2018)

I guess the next best thing that could come out for consumers and I hope to live and work on 
is light-based computers. I'd give a grand to get my hands on a photonic cpu , easily


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2018)

^ yes, had gameboy always wanted sega gamegear as a kid, but think it was too expensive. Good shit. 

Thing the battery life sucked because of the graphic power it was pushing back then, 

------skateboarding---------


Like uhhhhhhh forgot what i was going to say.

oh yeah i loosened the trucks because apparently helps u turn better if a little loose, might have loosened the back one too much maybe. Fuck this is like riding on Ice. People make this look easy.


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2018)

I smell BAD.

lol


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I guess the next best thing that could come out for consumers and I hope to live and work on
> is light-based computers. I'd give a grand to get my hands on a photonic cpu , easily


that's not similar to quantum computing? 

is this different tech?


----------



## Aries (Jun 7, 2018)

Very deep


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2018)

Optical computing ,didn't know this was a thing.


----------



## Stelios (Jun 7, 2018)

RemChu said:


> that's not similar to quantum computing?
> 
> is this different tech?



I guess they are different. Light based computers 
could work in essence in the same way as a silicone based computer does 
by using the binary system to transfer information (0 and 1). 
Quantum computers are to use qbits which is far more complex and this I can't really explain without googling it.


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2018)

Mmmm cold shower


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I guess they are different. Light based computers
> could work in essence in the same way as a silicone based computer does
> by using the binary system to transfer information (0 and 1).
> Quantum computers are to use qbits which is far more complex and this I can't really explain without googling it.


I've seen quantum computer server room, shit is insane. Like they need liquid cooling nitrogen to keep the stuff a certain temperature,

like wow.


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2018)

this


----------



## Marvel (Jun 7, 2018)

Aries said:


> E3 is upon us. I cant wait


Dread It...Run From It..E3 still arrives


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> honestly surprised it took this long for someone to do a handheld/console idea. Maybe the hardware wasn't there yet? But I love the cross functionality of my switch even if I mainly just use it as a handheld. But it and my 3ds are pretty much the only consoles that really interest me other than maybe getting whatever console kingdom hearts 3 is on if not on switch. But than again I can just use my brothers ps4.



I could have sworn Super Nintendo had like a hook up for the game boy or something like that.


----------



## Stelios (Jun 7, 2018)

RemChu said:


> this



That's some cool shit

the only thing that maybe comes close to that here is CERN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 7, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I will probably be forced forced to buy it when Ace Attorney 7 comes out.
> 
> Also need the new Zelda.



I have so many Ace Attorney games to catch up on 

why'd I let them pile up like this 

cry sob


----------



## Aries (Jun 7, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Dread It...Run From It..E3 still arrives



The prophet has returned


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 7, 2018)

Looking into buying that Detroit become human game, I enjoyed until dawn and this seems to be pretty similar.


----------



## Aries (Jun 7, 2018)

Cant wait for Half life 3

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 7, 2018)

I like it how I called Gifted @Didi's dupe, and now that he's unbanned, he's writing pure Team Ego posts


----------



## Aries (Jun 7, 2018)

Team Apathy will take over the mafia section

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 7, 2018)

Using the dice mechanics/board game mechanics from Console Wars want to tweak it a bit to create a Pokemon Game

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2018)

The Brazilian girls in my hometown have gotten better since I've been away.  Uh damn.

(old post forgot it in my history thing) typed like few hours ago.


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2018)

Tfw when you laugh so hard your jaw and face hurts.


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 7, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Tfw when you laugh so hard your jaw and face hurts.



are you still going to israel with the recent 50+ people dying? my trip got cancelled


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 7, 2018)

Aries said:


> Team Apathy will take over the mafia section



Everyone is quitting.


----------



## Aries (Jun 7, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Everyone is quitting.


Its that time of the year where mafia slows down. Players and hosts still active start losing their minds about mafia is Doomed. We should do something about it. Then Summer happens and everyone comes back


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 7, 2018)

Aries said:


> Its that time of the year where mafia slows down. Players and hosts still active start losing their minds about mafia is Doomed. We should do something about it. Then Summer happens and everyone comes back



Favorites will reignite the fire 

I need to finish reading the punk hazard game, but I share @Dragon D. Luffy concern about town being awful here. SO many people are inactive, and when they are active, they ask for summaries of everything. It makes mafia's job easy and is genuinely not fun to play with if you're town.


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> are you still going to israel with the recent 50+ people dying? my trip got cancelled


Let me ask my dad.

and didn't know of this.

Going in August. Really want some pussy from the holy land...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2018)

^ New music from Disclosure haven't listen to them in so long....

kinda cultural appropriation though, awesome edm tracks sampling ramblings from other languages and cultures.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 7, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Let me ask my dad.
> 
> and didn't know of this.
> 
> Going in August. Really want some pussy from the holy land...



wait what? You didn't hear about Israel shooting all those Palestinians when they did the opening ceremony for the US embassy's move to Jerusalem?


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2018)

Like mad money on this trip, not a thing that would get cancelled easily.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> wait what? You didn't hear about Israel shooting all those Palestinians when they did the opening ceremony for the US embassy's move to Jerusalem?


Oh well yeah. Thought you meant something else.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 7, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Oh well yeah. Thought you meant something else.



SHE WON EUROVISION

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2018)

same


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2018)

Listening to his old stuff.....like all the shit he is made is very good.

I even own one of his albums and it's like a classic for edm....

like damn .


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> SHE WON EUROVISION


Why the chicken thing ;o0

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 7, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Why the chicken thing ;o0



I dunno. Someone explained it to me when she won, but now I forgot. It's also super weeb. Well, she won around the time of that Embassy fiasco and a bunch of countries don't want to go to Israel anymore lol (because the contest is hosted in the winner's country)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 7, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Favorites will reignite the fire
> 
> I need to finish reading the punk hazard game, but I share @Dragon D. Luffy concern about town being awful here. SO many people are inactive, and when they are active, they ask for summaries of everything. It makes mafia's job easy and is genuinely not fun to play with if you're town.



If I sign up for a game and later decide not to play I ask to be replaced asap.

It's just less painful for everyone involved.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baba (Jun 7, 2018)

Dua Lipa

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## NO (Jun 7, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I share @Dragon D. Luffy concern about town being awful here. SO many people are inactive, and when they are active, they ask for summaries of everything. It makes mafia's job easy and is genuinely not fun to play with if you're town.


>Waffles, Ratchet, and SK mislynch a doctor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NO (Jun 7, 2018)

Maybe role madness is making people develop bad habits.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Old 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2018)

So what's the game list for this month looking like.
Attack on titans 
Warcraft
Xbox vs Playstation 
Cowboy bebop
???

I wanted to run a game but uh don't want people strung out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 7, 2018)

Town needs ole CR for Role Madness games

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 7, 2018)

Also need to fill up that dc comics championship mafia game

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Jun 8, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> >Waffles, Ratchet, and SK mislynch a doctor



I still stand by that lynch.
It was the best lynch all game.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 8, 2018)

From my point of view the JeDoctors are Evil~Anakin SkyWaffles

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NO (Jun 8, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I still stand by that lynch.
> It was the best lynch all game.


Actually the worst lynch, since you lost us the game. You just don’t lynch a doctor without a counterclaim. Lmfao.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Lew (Jun 8, 2018)

Aries said:


> Its that time of the year where mafia slows down. Players and hosts still active start losing their minds about mafia is Doomed. We should do something about it. Then Summer happens and everyone comes back


Same for all over the forum. Tends to be a busy time for a lot of people.


----------



## Didi (Jun 8, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Actually the worst lynch, since you lost us the game. You just don’t lynch a doctor without a counterclaim. Lmfao.




actually sometimes you absolutely do
often times mafia will fakeclaim doctor when close to being lynched, to draw out the real doctor

doctor should stay silent, of course, so he can live

and you lynch the mafia anyway

requires some good reads obviously


also why real doctors often don't claim when they're on the lynchpile, cuz even if they do they'll just die at night anyway

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NO (Jun 8, 2018)

Didi said:


> actually sometimes you absolutely do
> often times mafia will fakeclaim doctor when close to being lynched, to draw out the real doctor
> 
> doctor should stay silent, of course, so he can live
> ...


You're quoting me out of context. There was really only 1 optimal move before we lost the game and it was not to mislynch the doctor.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 8, 2018)

You should just kill the doctor whenever they vote for you but fail to seal the deal


----------



## Didi (Jun 8, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> You're quoting me out of context. There was really only 1 optimal move before we lost the game and it was not to mislynch the doctor.




Oh I know, I read that game, it was absolutely wrong to lynch you there

However, you said 'never', to which I countered.
Well you implied 'never'.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 8, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Maybe role madness is making people develop bad habits.



This stuff is old.

If it was role madness you'd see people focus on roles and talk about them in-game. Your game was a series of people not giving a shit to the role aspect of it.

If half the players don't use actions ever this is not role madness addiction. It's people who don't care about the game playing it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 8, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> This stuff is old.
> 
> If it was role madness you'd see people focus on roles and talk about them in-game. Your game was a series of people not giving a shit to the role aspect of it.
> 
> If half the players don't use actions ever this is not role madness addiction. It's people who don't care about the game playing it.


I cared, you always saw me on that game thread. Me and Cooler


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 8, 2018)

I've had a fair share of making role madness games and watching my most powerful roles being met with extreme apathy by the so-called role madness addicts.

It's not just roles. They want minimum effort. The roles that get the most excitement from players are vigs and public lie detectors. Anything that demands strategy is more likely to be ignored.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 8, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> I cared, you always saw me on that game thread. Me and Cooler



You were scum, you don't count.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 8, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You were scum, you don't count.


Town are just one big scum faction when you think about it.  At least the so-called scum have a bit of loyalty amongst themselves


----------



## Stelios (Jun 8, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> Town are just one big scum faction when you think about it.  At least the so-called scum have a bit of loyalty amongst themselves



Town’s gonna town

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Jun 8, 2018)

Odd
I remember this term being on mafia wiki but can’t seem to find it anymore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 8, 2018)

Im a huge fan/nerd to the horror genre and I'm very impressed by the new Halloween trailer. Anyone else get a chance to see?


----------



## Stelios (Jun 8, 2018)

no but 

Michael Myers hell yeah


----------



## Catamount (Jun 8, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> At least the so-called scum have a bit of loyalty amongst themselves

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 8, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Im a huge fan/nerd to the horror genre and I'm very impressed by the new Halloween trailer. Anyone else get a chance to see?





Stelios said:


> no but
> 
> Michael Myers hell yeah



Please....please tell me they are not straight up ignoring Halloween 2.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 8, 2018)

Bourdain


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 8, 2018)

Superman said:


> Please....please tell me they are not straight up ignoring Halloween 2.



 Why would they Halloween 2 was one of the actual last original ones that was good. Certain aspects are definitely being ignored though due to carpenter being more involved with film.

Don't know how I feel about Laurie and Michael no longer being siblings.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 8, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Why would they Halloween 2 was one of the actual last original ones that was good. Certain aspects are definitely being ignored though due to carpenter being more involved with film.
> 
> Don't know how I feel about Laurie and Michael no longer being siblings.



From that preview it seems they completely ignore the Hospital part....which is a continuation of the same night! Though it does sound like they somewhat are still saying they are siblings.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 8, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 8, 2018)

I haven't seen a horror icon with as much retcons as Michael Myers in Halloween


----------



## Magic (Jun 8, 2018)

Yo fuuuuuuuck.

One of the merchants I purchased from is using my card. ~.~

Nice.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 8, 2018)

Like fucking 200$ in one afternoon gone. 

cancelled that shit so fast.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 8, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Like fucking 200$ in one afternoon gone.
> 
> cancelled that shit so fast.



That's bizarre. Normally they make a very small purchase to see if the card gets cancelled, not $200. wow. glad you caught it fast.


----------



## Magic (Jun 8, 2018)

No a bunch of 30-34 all today.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 8, 2018)

Anyways it's been settled and I'll be getting a new card, gonna go out and skate.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 8, 2018)

The ONE HOPEICE is Real


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 8, 2018)

Superman said:


> From that preview it seems they completely ignore the Hospital part....which is a continuation of the same night! Though it does sound like they somewhat are still saying they are siblings.



Yeah.. Pretty weird especially since I remember reading them saying this Halloween would start right after 3. Just as 2 did 1 but who knows I guess they had a change of plans.


----------



## Magic (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Jun 9, 2018)

@Didi @Melodie

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Jun 9, 2018)

and @Mr. Waffles


----------



## Stelios (Jun 9, 2018)

what's so funny ?
the name?
for sure...

the bands 
are not funny though


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 9, 2018)

Stelios said:


> and @Mr. Waffles



I'm the afterthought.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 9, 2018)

Stelios said:


> what's so funny ?
> the name?
> for sure...
> 
> ...



You tagging Melodie.


----------



## Stelios (Jun 9, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm the afterthought.





I showed this to some 26 year olds I know 
and they said we are too young to come to this festival

too young for foo fighters



so I guess you should check the line up and tell me if you are coming


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 9, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I showed this to some 26 year olds I know
> and they said we are too young to come to this festival
> 
> too young for foo fighters
> ...



> going somewhere where there are lots of people
> by choice

Yeah, no.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 9, 2018)

I only recognize 8 of the names.
The rest I've never even heard of...


----------



## Stelios (Jun 9, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > going somewhere where there are lots of people
> > by choice
> 
> Yeah, no.



I seen at a vrijwilligers place
a very nice wall painting with a clown
for like 2.5 eu

Can I buy it for you and send it ?


----------



## Stelios (Jun 9, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I only recognize 8 of the names.
> The rest I've never even heard of...



Well yeah I'm going probably for the same names as well.
The rest are fillers


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 9, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I seen at a vrijwilligers place
> a very nice wall painting with a clown
> for like 2.5 eu
> 
> Can I buy it for you and send it ?



I'm going with no.

No.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Jun 9, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Well yeah I'm going probably for the same names as well.
> The rest are fillers



Have fun!


----------



## Stelios (Jun 9, 2018)

ty

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Cinera (Jun 9, 2018)

Heya. I want to play Mafia.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 9, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cinera (Jun 9, 2018)

Catamount said:


>


Where do I sign up for ongoing games?


----------



## Stelios (Jun 9, 2018)

Check on this section for threads bearing the “sign-up” tab, dupe-kun


----------



## Cinera (Jun 9, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Check on this section for threads bearing the “sign-up” tab, dupe-kun



Who's dupe am I?


----------



## NO (Jun 9, 2018)

Cinera said:


> Who's dupe am I?


>using cat emotes

Only the fastest way to confirm you're a dupe. -.-


----------



## Cinera (Jun 9, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> >using cat emotes
> 
> Only the fastest way to confirm you're a dupe. -.-


LMAO.

I wouldn't say I'm a dupe. I forgot my previous login, and it's been years since I last logged in, so I created a new account.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Didi (Jun 9, 2018)

Cinera said:


> LMAO.
> 
> I wouldn't say I'm a dupe. I forgot my previous login, and it's been years since I last logged in, so I created a new account.



ergo
a dupe


----------



## Didi (Jun 9, 2018)

Stelios said:


> @Didi @Melodie




meh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 9, 2018)

Cinera isn't a dupe, or is he?


----------



## Cinera (Jun 9, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> Cinera isn't a dupe, or is he?


I had an NF account some years back. Forgot my password so created a new one last year, but didn't use it much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 9, 2018)

Cinera said:


> I had an NF account some years back. Forgot my password so created a new one last year, but didn't use it much.



Who did you used to be here ?
And who are you on OJ ?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 9, 2018)

Cinera said:


> I had an NF account some years back. Forgot my password so created a new one last year, but didn't use it much.


I know you aren't a dupe dupe, you are here for the Mafia


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 9, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Who did you used to be here ?
> And who are you on OJ ?


He is Cinera on OJ and he has just started playing Mafia

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 9, 2018)

Its brolys dupe


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 9, 2018)

Cinera said:


> Heya. I want to play Mafia.



Heh. Welcome to the section, to play just stay in this section and see if there's any room in the sign up threads. 
Hope you enjoy the games and the people here are pretty chill.


----------



## Aries (Jun 9, 2018)

Mafia games would be much easier to fill up if they were like a tinder app. Dont like something about the game. Swipe


----------



## Catamount (Jun 9, 2018)

This summer feeling in the section when nobody gives a fuck about online


----------



## Catamount (Jun 9, 2018)

So who is the dude.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 9, 2018)

wad's counting is so good


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 9, 2018)

Catamount said:


> This summer feeling in the section when nobody gives a fuck about online



I am nobody. 



Catamount said:


> So who is the dude.



Someone from OJ apparently.

we're being invaded, send help.



Catamount said:


> wad's counting is so good



The countdown of the century.


----------



## Aries (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Jun 9, 2018)

Aries said:


>





Dragon D. Luffy said:


>



Guys... guys, we have the noworries Mafia FC for this.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Aries (Jun 9, 2018)

Mafia Episode VII: The Apathy Awakens


----------



## Aries (Jun 9, 2018)

Mafia Episode VIII: The Last Hope


----------



## Catamount (Jun 9, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I am nobody.


ARE YOU IMPLYING YOU CARE


Mr. Waffles said:


> we're being invaded, send help.


what's the loot?


----------



## Catamount (Jun 9, 2018)

the last hope dupe has already arived what else do you want


----------



## Catamount (Jun 9, 2018)

WAD WHAT ARE YOU COUNTING YOU UGLY COUNTER


----------



## Stelios (Jun 9, 2018)

What counting?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 9, 2018)

Catamount said:


> ARE YOU IMPLYING YOU CARE



I'm going with yes.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 9, 2018)

Stelios said:


> What counting?


----------



## Aries (Jun 9, 2018)

Whos that Dupekemon?


----------



## Catamount (Jun 9, 2018)

> sorry narutoforums.org needed to update something
> showing news for 2017

I am not sure you call this an update...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 9, 2018)

I love how there are people with Brazil flags but none of them are from Brazil.


----------



## Aries (Jun 9, 2018)

This EA e3. What am i watching


----------



## Stelios (Jun 9, 2018)

Installed lol after years again. 
My body is ready
To get trash talked


----------



## Aries (Jun 9, 2018)

Lets see if microsoft has something tomorrow


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 9, 2018)

Aries said:


> This EA e3. What am i watching



Are you going to be live blogging this for us, or do I have to find some recap, even though I don't even play video games


----------



## Aries (Jun 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Are you going to be live blogging this for us, or do I have to find some recap, even though I don't even play video games



Neither do i, but it kills time. They have a deppression stimulator game in the works


----------



## Aries (Jun 9, 2018)

A entire segment with whoops we fucked up star wars we are weely swowee. And a awkward interview on a upcoming star wars game with nothing but vague details and a wait next year to find out more about it. Also pay to win mobile games

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Jun 9, 2018)

I was watching A Brazilian chick won't let you fall asleep ASMR last night.

Simply the greatest thing ever erotic I have watched.  (no messy stuff so like very soft core)

and

holy cow

i need a new BR gf ASAP!!!!


----------



## Magic (Jun 9, 2018)

Is this from EA?

FUCK EA

Fuck star wars


----------



## Aries (Jun 9, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Is this from EA?
> 
> FUCK EA
> 
> Fuck star wars



Yes only bright side was girl was cure


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 9, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I was watching A Brazilian chick won't let you fall asleep ASMR last night.
> 
> Simply the greatest thing ever erotic I have watched.  (no messy stuff so like very soft core)
> 
> ...



@Dragon D. Luffy what's your sister's social media account?
@iwandesu


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy what's your sister's social media account?
> @iwandesu



No.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 9, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> No.



how old is your sister


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> how old is your sister



No.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 9, 2018)

A part of me hoped luffy would have replied back with a ace attorney objection gif

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 9, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> No.





damn you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 9, 2018)

I'm on phone, at grandma's house, with no wifi.


----------



## Magic (Jun 9, 2018)

O_O Zatch lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 9, 2018)

The Warcraft game has started, I got a pretty strange role


----------



## Magic (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 9, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm on phone, at grandma's house, with no wifi.



cozinhou ela brigadeiros?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> cozinhou ela brigadeiros?



Heh no we are ordering pizza.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 9, 2018)

She offered to cook but my dad veto'd it as to not overload the old folks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 9, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> She offered to cook but my dad veto'd it as to not overload the old folks.





voy a hablar contigo en español, y tu puedes contestarme en português porque quiero ver más del idioma. entonces,  cómo puedes dejar pasar una oportunidad de comida hecha de una abuela  

que triste



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Heh no we are ordering pizza.



cuáles ingredientes de pizza te gustan? pareces como un hombre de queso y carne de vaca


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 9, 2018)

oh, aunque tu eres mayor que yo, tutearé


----------



## Magic (Jun 9, 2018)

Fell 3x today. 
But can ride smoothly now.

and

ah feels good.


----------



## Magic (Jun 9, 2018)

Like I woke up today in slippers and went out on my board, fell within 3 seconds of getting on lol.
When the light of dawn comes out at 4 am ish always tempted to go out and skate a little, but dont want to wake the neighbors and shit.


----------



## Magic (Jun 9, 2018)

I loooooooooooove this.

like pure fucking joy.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 9, 2018)

No fim ela fez arroz quando ninguém estava olhando.

(Arroz com pizza é meio estranho mas eu peguei um pouco)

As pizzas eram uma de quatro queijos e uma portuguesa (uma mistura de presunto com ovo e ervilha).

Eu não gosto de presunto então peguei só da de quatro queijos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 9, 2018)

Good luck zatch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 9, 2018)

Few more hours before ufc


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 9, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> No fim ela fez arroz quando ninguém estava olhando.
> 
> (Arroz com pizza é meio estranho mas eu peguei um pouco)
> 
> ...



hmmm

ok.

in the end, she made rice when no one was looking.
(rice with pizza is maybe strange but i something a little)
one of the pizzas was four cheeses and the other was portuguese (a mixture of something with egg and something)

I don't like presunto, so I something (took?) a slice of the four cheeses


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 9, 2018)

Is presunto ham? Kind of sounds like prosciutto... i should just google

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 9, 2018)

Ham cheese and peas. This one had pepperoni too but its not usual.

I really dislike ham tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 9, 2018)

Peguei = first person past tense of pegar, which means pick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 9, 2018)

Problem with latin languages is that each verb has like 30 forms. They follow a pattern but it's not the exact same pattern as in Spanish.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 9, 2018)

I should just stop studying Japanese because it takes too much time and pick up Portuguese

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I should just stop studying Japanese because it takes too much time and pick up Portuguese



Well if you know Spanish it shouldnt be too hard.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 9, 2018)

I need to learn Sppanish some time too...


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 9, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Problem with latin languages is that each verb has like 30 forms. They follow a pattern but it's not the exact same pattern as in Spanish.



Nah, I thought it would be something like to pick because it looks like picar past preterite (piqué/peguei). I just needed to trust my gut


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 9, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Well if you know Spanish it shouldnt be too hard.



Isn't your economy doing better than a lot of South America? Couldn't you do some summer school in a poor latin american country lol? you'd learn faster than me because you are a native speaker. i should actually do some studying of portuguese because it's not too hard. i just need to get more vocabulary and see the linguistic changes between the languages, like danish and norwegian.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 9, 2018)

I need a job first not another source of spending.

And no our economy is basically melting right now. We just had the biggest strike in the century, jobs refuse to go up and the only reason we are not impeaching another president is that elections are in four months so it's too much work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 9, 2018)

We are about to have a world cup and nobody is talking about it because the 7-1 plus the apocalypic political situation of the country have destroyed people's ability to be patriotic.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 9, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I need a job first not another source of spending.
> 
> And no our economy is basically melting right now. We just had the biggest strike in the century, jobs refuse to go up and the only reason we are not impeaching another president is that elections are in four months so it's too much work.



*rates friendly too*

world economy sucks 

what ever happened with that political leader who was far left that got shot in the street? is that still in the news?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> *rates friendly too*
> 
> world economy sucks
> 
> what ever happened with that political leader who was far left that got shot in the street? is that still in the news?



I heard they caught someone but nobody talks about it anymore.


----------



## Aries (Jun 9, 2018)

Despacito 2: Mafia Convo edition


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 9, 2018)

It would take a whole book to explain the shit thats going on with politics right now. Reading US news in the Cafe is relaxing in comparison.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> trump sux



Does Trump openly defend military dictatorships?

Our version of him is and hes leading the poll.

US is doing fine.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 9, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Does Trump openly defend military dictatorships?
> 
> Our version of him is and hes leading the poll.
> 
> US is doing fine.



Yes. He loves Duartes.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Yes. He loves Duartes.



Foreign maybe.

This guy openly says Brazil needs to have one.

And he is a former military. If he becomes president the question isn't how long it will take for him to do a coup, it's just what excuse he'll use.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 9, 2018)

Looks like novaselinenever is keen on lynching Mr Waffles


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 9, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> Looks like novaselinenever is keen on lynching Mr Waffles



Why are you discussing a game outside of its thread


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Why are you discussing a game outside of its thread


I'm allowed to, so anyone who isn't in the game and wants me to vote for someone I'm listening

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 9, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> I'm allowed to, so anyone who isn't in the game and wants me to vote for someone I'm listening



ok @RemChu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 9, 2018)

And to everybody that is in the game, feel free to talk shit about me. I'm not allowed to post in the game thread


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 9, 2018)

I'm not a member of any faction so I will be doing my votes by popular opinion


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 10, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> trump sux





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Does Trump openly defend military dictatorships?
> 
> Our version of him is and hes leading the poll.
> 
> US is doing fine.



 Ya can say all Ya want about Trump, but do either of you foreign devils dare bad mouth Our President Putin!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## MO (Jun 10, 2018)

@Shizune what do you think of the song fly by nicki minaj and rihianna?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cinera (Jun 10, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Who did you used to be here ?
> And who are you on OJ ?


On OJ I'm Cinera. 

I'll leave my previous account here a secret. :

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 10, 2018)

Cinera said:


> On OJ I'm Cinera.
> 
> I'll leave my previous account here a secret. :



do you want a green rep or a red rep

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Cinera (Jun 10, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Someone from OJ apparently.
> 
> we're being invaded, send help.


I got addicted to Mafia, and saw some NF members come to OJ for Mafia. 

So I decided to come back here and see how Mafia is like here.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## poutanko (Jun 10, 2018)

Cinera said:


> On OJ I'm Cinera.
> 
> I'll leave my previous account here a secret. :


Your join date on OJ - 2018, yet you know Holy and me (we both left before 2018). Who are you? OJ doesn't allow dupe.


----------



## Magic (Jun 10, 2018)

Cinera said:


> I got addicted to Mafia, and saw some NF members come to OJ for Mafia.
> 
> So I decided to come back here and see how Mafia is like here.


Get an avatar please. Don't be @nfcnorth


----------



## Catamount (Jun 10, 2018)

how is it so important who the dude is if he is not gifted
did someone from an online mafia game run away with your money or impregnate you


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 10, 2018)

I think I will start my own thread where people from outside the Warcraft game can choose who they want to be voted off, it won't mean fuck all to start with but as the number of players grow less and less then suddenly the public vote will become crucial to the surviving players

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Catamount (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Catamount (Jun 10, 2018)

not to Rem
Rem is love
not watching that video tho


----------



## Magic (Jun 10, 2018)

Catamount said:


>


Did you enjoy the EA conference? 
I more or less agree w/ Angry Joe.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 10, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Did you enjoy the EA conference?
> I more or less agree w/ Angry Joe.


I did not watch it, cause I am not interested in most of the stuff 
Remember, I am that horrible person, that calls any Warcraft just WoW.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 10, 2018)

And to make it worse, I even worked for pay-to-win mobile games company, so everyone addicted and having credit card assigned can blame me too.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 10, 2018)

Catamount said:


> how is it so important who the dude is if he is not gifted
> did someone from an online mafia game run away with your money or impregnate you



@poutanko is a very vengeful bunny. I can see her wanting revenge for either.



Catamount said:


> I did not watch it, cause I am not interested in most of the stuff
> Remember, I am that horrible person, that calls any Warcraft just WoW.



Because you get it...WoW=Warcraft.... @Tiger  you old fool!

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 10, 2018)

@Superman you aren't in the Warcraft game, is there anyone you would like to put a vote on?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 10, 2018)

@Catamount you want to put a vote on someone in the Warcraft game?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 10, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> @Superman you aren't in the Warcraft game, is there anyone you would like to put a vote on?



I am in the game you odd little jutsu! I just have not felt like posting yet...because of work and all.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 10, 2018)

Superman said:


> I am in the game you odd little jutsu! I just have not felt like posting yet...because of work and all.


My apologies, I won't talk about the game with you then.  Ummm how's the weather?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Catamount (Jun 10, 2018)

Superman said:


> Because you get it...WoW=Warcraft.... @Tiger you old fool!


No, I never get anything, I am just lazy and now allow me to make the distance between us eternal so that when Law comes at you I am in a safe zone.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 10, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> My apologies, I won't talk about the game with you then.  Ummm how's the weather?



You know not bad at all. How about where you are at?



Catamount said:


> No, I never get anything, I am just lazy and now allow me to make the distance between us eternal so that when Law comes at you I am in a safe zone.



 Coward. When the member formerly known as Law comes on I will beat him down with my reasoning. Then I will find you throw you off a waterfall.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 10, 2018)

Superman said:


> Coward. When the member formerly known as Law comes on I will beat him down with my reasoning. Then I will find you throw you off a waterfall.


A wise long-range with overtime damage never stands on the same line as tank does. Besides, I have never joined this particular instance.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 10, 2018)

I might be a ningen but you are dead


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 10, 2018)

Superman said:


> You know not bad at all. How about where you are at?


Fine sunny days during winter so pretty good here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 10, 2018)

Catamount said:


> A wise long-range with overtime damage never stands on the same line as tank does. Besides, I have never joined this particular instance.



 Typical dps. Always to scared to be useful and aggro so that tank has to take care of their mess.


----------



## poutanko (Jun 10, 2018)

@Catamount that ningen claimed to know my friend, of course I want to know his old account 


Superman said:


> @poutanko is a very vengeful bunny. I can see her wanting revenge for either.


I can see myself doing it, yeah 

@Oddjutsu I'm not a player on that game, would you kindly vote Jayjay for me please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 10, 2018)

Superman said:


> Typical dps. Always to scared to be useful and aggro so that tank has to take care of their mess.


Typical stone head who just dies once and for all without soulstone and cannot get anywhere without a portal. For you all my healthstones are forever poisoned. 


poutanko said:


> @Catamount that ningen claimed to know my friend, of course I want to know his old account


I find your agrression deeply attractive.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 10, 2018)

poutanko said:


> @Oddjutsu I'm not a player on that game, would you kindly vote Jayjay for me please?



@jayjay³² what did YOU do to her?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Neutral 1


----------



## poutanko (Jun 10, 2018)

Catamount said:


> @jayjay³² what did YOU do to her?


He's bullying Wafflepuff 
Bad Jayjay is bad

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 10, 2018)

So far I have 1 vote on Remchu and 1 on jayjay, this will go to RNG if the votes are tied


----------



## Catamount (Jun 10, 2018)

poutanko said:


> He's bullying Wafflepuff
> Bad Jayjay is bad


I love it how it does not matter that waffle bullies so


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 10, 2018)

Well we have had our first claim, I'm starting a parallel thread so the public can vote for whoever they please and everyone playing the game won't have to feel like avoiding the convo thread because I'm here talking about the game and they might somehow be risking a mod kill.  Benedict and Poutankos choices will still count of course


----------



## Catamount (Jun 10, 2018)

@RemChu 
Leave aside the quality.


Not funny tbh, I mean. Both original and this video are so true. And this is kinda not ok, but oh... oh ok. Till it's far away from me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 10, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> Well we have had our first claim, I'm starting a parallel thread so the public can vote for whoever they please and everyone playing the game won't have to feel like avoiding the convo thread because I'm here talking about the game and they might somehow be risking a mod kill.  Benedict and Poutankos choices will still count of course



I'm barely following the WoW game.


----------



## Aries (Jun 10, 2018)

1 hour left before microsoft e3


----------



## Magic (Jun 10, 2018)

Catamount said:


> @RemChu
> Leave aside the quality.
> 
> 
> Not funny tbh, I mean. Both original and this video are so true. And this is kinda not ok, but oh... oh ok. Till it's far away from me.


dat machete


----------



## Magic (Jun 10, 2018)

Checking to see if my watch is original


----------



## Magic (Jun 10, 2018)

NEW CYBERPUNK 2077 FOOTAGE

WOO 
WOOO

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## Magic (Jun 10, 2018)

Jack me in baby.


----------



## Magic (Jun 10, 2018)

Like legit my wallpaper has been this game......>_>

SO FUUUUUUUUUCKING HYPED..


CD PROJECT RED


----------



## Magic (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 10, 2018)

You're doing a better job at keeping us informed about E3 than Aries


----------



## Magic (Jun 10, 2018)

Omg KH3 o.o


----------



## Magic (Jun 10, 2018)

Director/ creators or whatever said Darkness will conquer Light in the new KH.


----------



## Shizune (Jun 11, 2018)

WHY IS THIS SO TOUGH?????? MY WIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Shizune (Jun 11, 2018)

Y'ALL KNOW I'M A NICKI GIRL, BUT NICKI AIN'T NEVER LAY IT DOWN LIKE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shizune (Jun 11, 2018)

wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGDDDDDDDDDJSKLJDSKLJFKLSDGJSWSDDDDDDD


----------



## Shizune (Jun 11, 2018)

BUT THEN HOW NICKI JUST WALK ON THE SCENE AND WIPE THE FLOOR AND WALLS WITH KIM LIKE THAT?!?!?!?!

HOW NICKI JUST SPAZZ AND SNAP AND GO OFF?????????


----------



## Shizune (Jun 11, 2018)

NOT ALL OF YOU WERE CARDI FANS WHEN SHE ONLY HAD ONE MIXTAPE OUT!!!!!!! I KNEW SHE WAS THAT GIRL FROM THE JUMP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shizune (Jun 11, 2018)

I'M TRYNA TELL YOU GUYS. THEY HAVE LOST THEIR MINDS IN FLORIDA. THESE GIRLS ARE EATING EACH OTHER ALIVE OUT HERE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aries (Jun 11, 2018)

Ill keep you guys informed eventually

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Aries (Jun 11, 2018)

Despacito 2 confirmed at E3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2018)

One last Fuck you @Shizune . I will remember this slight you bitch. Fuck you, your games, and your shit taste in music.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aries (Jun 11, 2018)

Seems i missed a moment


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2018)

Ubisoft making a Spartan game.

looks epic.

EDIT:

fuck it's an assassin's creed game. ._.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 11, 2018)

NETFLIX IS DOWN

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2018)

@WolfPrinceKouga


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 11, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @WolfPrinceKouga



Golden Sun, good times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2018)

its up for me

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 11, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @WolfPrinceKouga


Golden Sun is one of my favorite RPGs. You know me too well Rem, this is why we must always eventually clash because we never seem to be on scum teams together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 11, 2018)

MAD said:


> its up for me





Melodie said:


> cuz its not down



Did they just fix it? It's UP for me, but any show I click on to stream will not load. I get an error report. 

EDIT: As per their twitter, just fixed twelve minutes ago.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 11, 2018)

@MAD do you ever read books in Spanish? I recommend you read Javier Marías


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @MAD do you ever read books in Spanish? I recommend you read Javier Marías



hell no 
i resent every moment im forced to use that meme language

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2018)

basically Zatch I’m the opposite of u
u want to learn them all
and im like
speak English u nibbas

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 11, 2018)

MAD said:


> basically Zatch I’m the opposite of u
> u want to learn them all
> and im like
> speak English u nibbas



I despise you and Ava. Blessed with multiple languages at birth yet default to English


----------



## Aries (Jun 11, 2018)

Makes sign up thread
The next day realize have a better theme for a mafia game...
Tempted to make sign up thread 
Game may or may not happen
Rinse and repeat

The curse i must bear

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 11, 2018)

Aries said:


> Makes sign up thread
> The next day realize have a better theme for a mafia game...
> Tempted to make sign up thread
> Game may or may not happen
> ...



can i have your nudes


----------



## Aries (Jun 11, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> can i have your nudes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 11, 2018)

Had a Spiritual Successor mafia idea

Bleach vs Yu Yu Hakusho
Naruto vs Boku no Hero Academia
One Piece vs DragonBall


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2018)

I started watching the My Hero academy anime like 2 days ago. I remember why I read the manga in the first place. Series has a lot of heart. Will probably pick up the manga again once I catch up with the anime.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 11, 2018)

Sony conference soon

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2018)

"HE DOESN'T SPEAK SPANISH." [Crowd roars in laughter]


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 11, 2018)

LOL

And Trump's patent smug face 

what a land 

even if you don't like spanish, at least you like your cubano desserts that proliferate in florida, like pastelitos con queso y guayaba


----------



## Aries (Jun 11, 2018)

Sony shit the bed


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Aries (Jun 11, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Anything good?



Spiderman and Last of us 2 gameplay. Resident Evil 2 remake


----------



## Aries (Jun 11, 2018)

They showed last of us 2 footage then spent near half a hour during the press conference talking about last years e3


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 11, 2018)

Are you guys excited for Skyrim for etch and sketch? 



nice to see bethesda is aware of how much they have ported skyrim and can joke about it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aries (Jun 11, 2018)

MS had the better conference than sony, had much more games revealed. The prob is MS being MS barely showed any exclusives to convince you to get it over a PS4 except if your low on cash and just want next gen multiplat games.

Sony to its credit atleast has exclusives but that 1st half hour was just bad and it ended with a wtf thats it moment


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2018)

Lots of samurai games :-0


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2018)

???


54xr2(Z)7-

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Melodie (Jun 11, 2018)

Aries said:


> MS had the better conference than sony, had much more games revealed. The prob is MS being MS barely showed any exclusives to convince you to get it over a PS4 except if your low on cash and just want next gen multiplat games.
> 
> Sony to its credit atleast has exclusives but that 1st half hour was just bad and it ended with a wtf thats it moment


The lack of exclusives is a positive, not a negative. Exclusivity is cancer to consumers, and will always be. Letting people play it on PC, xbox, or whatever is ideal.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 11, 2018)

where's my super smash and pokemon


----------



## NO (Jun 11, 2018)

RemChu said:


> ???
> 
> 
> 54xr2(Z)7-

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Melodie (Jun 11, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> where's my super smash and pokemon


Tomorrow

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 12, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Tomorrow




2:35. mel. watch. laugh. guffaw. giggle.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## novaselinenever (Jun 12, 2018)

Melodie said:


> The lack of exclusives is a positive, not a negative. Exclusivity is cancer to consumers, and will always be. Letting people play it on PC, xbox, or whatever is ideal.



The lack of exclusives is a positive to us consumers, but it's a negative to them. Exclusives are one of the main reasons why one would choose PS over Xbox, or vice versa. 
Sony are dominating with their exclusives the fuckers


----------



## novaselinenever (Jun 12, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


>



That wouldn't make sense though seeing the trailer (baby got done in by the Monster too). Why would he hang out with the baby and risk it dying alongside him?

Babies are the only ones who can see the Monsters, so they use them with that weird light stuff.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 12, 2018)

Kojima is building a master piece of story telling. Weaving together a narrative of todays society. You see Norman represents us todays society. You may have thought where's the gameplay? This is a walking simulator. But Kojima using Norman as a proxy represents adulthood. How as we grow older we are just walking through life, doing mundane tasks and living from paycheck to paycheck


When we see norman butt naked showering its to show how relatable he is to us the audience. This strong human being we were led to believe is shown exposed, naked... fragile like a baby. Through out the trailer we see Norman covered with clothe, showing how we hide our pain in plain sight yet hes carrying so much baggage in his life that prevents him from enjoying life and playing it safe with such mundane tasks.

Who are these invisible monsters that are following Norman around? Well Kojima is clearly telling us these are our own personal demons that never go away. They cant be seen but they can always be felt, thats why they look humanoid. Instead of confronting these inner monsters that plague us in life Kojima is showing how our first instincts is to run and hide. We hope by doing that we are surviving not realizing the more we do it the more these demons slowly kill you on the inside until you are dead inside and your Stranded in a empty life waiting for Death...

As we grow older they say we are supposed to become stronger, but Kojima is saying the opposite. When we grow old we become much more vulnerable to the world then in our youth, As kids or babies we are much more ignorant to the horrors of life then we are when we are as adults. In our youth we are filled with so much optimism, so much creativity, so much life that anything is possible yet as we become older we become much more jaded/more cynical. Ignorance is Bliss.

The baby represents us, the kid in us that we lock away once we become adults to be "mature". that youth still lives within us as we become older, it never fully goes away. It is only through that optimistic youth in us where we can see the monsters that plague us and find a way to overcome them. I for one look forward to this breathtaking game. Naughtydawg take notes this is how you tell a cinnematic master piece with layers of deep emotional story telling. 11/10 Game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Jun 12, 2018)

Trump and Kim met yo
And the earth is still here yo


----------



## novaselinenever (Jun 12, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Trump and Kim met yo
> And the earth is still here yo



The hero who made it happen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 12, 2018)

Nintendo e3 incoming


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 12, 2018)

New Fire emblem: three houses @Platinum, @Ratchet, @Viole1369 @Dr. White


----------



## Stelios (Jun 12, 2018)

novaselinenever said:


> The hero who made it happen



Oh yeah Dennis Rodman

I forgot he existed


----------



## Aries (Jun 12, 2018)

Well that was something


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2018)

25 min smash.... 


Mecha game! 



I love fortnite but wtf....


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2018)

SAKURAI


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2018)

SAKURAI SAKURAI SAAKURAI!!!


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2018)

hhhhhhhhhhAHAHAH AHHHHHH GAMECUBE CONTROLLERS


----------



## Ratchet (Jun 12, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> New Fire emblem: three houses @Platinum, @Ratchet, @Viole1369 @Dr. White


tfw no switch


----------



## Shizune (Jun 12, 2018)

ISSA BOP


----------



## Stelios (Jun 12, 2018)

til


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 12, 2018)

Ratchet said:


> tfw no switch


You have until spring which is plenty of time.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 12, 2018)

Game looks interesting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 12, 2018)

Spiderman best game shown


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 12, 2018)

Aries said:


> Spiderman best game shown


I'm more hyped for Sekiro, RE2 remake, SSB Ultimate, FO76, Babylon's Fall, etc.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 12, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> RE2 remake



Why though ?


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 12, 2018)

I am most hyped about Kingdom Hearts 3, SSBU. and Fire Emblem. RE2 remake does look interesting but don't need it as much as the others.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 12, 2018)

Only been waiting half my life for kingdom hearts 3.


----------



## NO (Jun 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I love fortnite but wtf....


Octopath Traveler looks pretty cool. 

And that’s pretty funny. Only Nintendo would make a big deal about porting Fortnite, lmao.


----------



## NO (Jun 12, 2018)

The biggest disappointment of E3: Not getting a Mortal Kombat 11 trailer.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 12, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Why though ?


The original is a great game and if they even just have half the amount of improvements as REmake had it will be great. 

It would be my most anticipated game if Shinji Mikami was involved.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 12, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> The original is a great game and if they even just have half the amount of improvements as REmake had it will be great.
> 
> It would be my most anticipated game if Shinji Mikami was involved.



Well... that's fair I suppose.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 12, 2018)

Aries said:


> Spiderman best game shown


I did go and watch the trailer and it does look cool but more hyped for the games I listed above.


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2018)

Kinda cringe but

new smash game is being played


The girl named Zelda is playing Shiek.


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2018)

Items feels like Role Madness.
~_~

--------
No items
Fox only 
Bayonetta 
Final destination


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 12, 2018)

That explains why I love items

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2018)

K some 1v1 o.o


same


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 12, 2018)

how many new characters are people expecting


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2018)

Fuuuuck RIDLEY


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2018)

OMG BAYONETTA broken


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2018)

Fucking 3 second match.


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2018)

How long was that match lol? 

LOL.


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2018)

Just styled on him lol. 



BA YO NETTa


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2018)

Olivia Holt looking good.


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2018)

LET'S GO NAIRO


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2018)

3v1 he is winning. 

fucking lol


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2018)

oh shit is he fighting 3 girls? o.o


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2018)

2 girls and a sports dudes ? 

makes sense


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2018)

<(^.^)>
<('.'<)
(>'.')>
(>'')>


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2018)

Game looks fast.


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2018)

Cringe at Z E R O winning again.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> how many new characters are people expecting


Not a lot honestly since there are 64 characters from the other smashes + Ridley/Inkiling.  Maybe a ton of character like Daisy (i.e basically as alternate skins for another charcter) though as that seems easier to do.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yin (Jun 12, 2018)

@Dean Ambrose


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2018)

Loli said:


> @Dean Ambrose


Yes? 


Also this thread name


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yes?
> 
> 
> Also this thread name



Get out of here.


----------



## SupremeKage (Jun 12, 2018)

[HASHTAG]#furrykingdom[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 12, 2018)

Naruto Mafia has been changed to Naruto vs DragonBall. I will only use Part 1 Naruto characters as Town because I mayhaps use the time skip characters for  another game. 

For DragonBall I will only use Dragonball characters all the way to Saiyan Saga. 

Z-Fighters Mafia
1: Piccolo
2: Gohan
3: Krillin
4: Tien/Chaotzu
5: Yamcha

Saiyan Saga Mafia
1: Vegeta
2: Nappa
3: Radditz

Indies
1: Pilaf Gang
2: Red Ribbon Army
3: Demon King Piccolo

Boss Character
1: Kid Goku/23rd budokai Goku/Saiyan Saga Goku

Kill 2 birds 1 stone, people wanted a Naruto Mafia and I love me some ways to cram/milk Dragonball in my games. Incoming One Piece vs Dragonball Z(Namek Saga-Cell Saga) and Bleach vs Dragonball Z Kai(Majin Buu Saga-Battle of Gods)


----------



## Stelios (Jun 13, 2018)

I was ironing my shirt today 
And when I put it on I noticed a spot missed on my bicep. I took the iron to straight it while wearing it. A small part of my skin melted like candy ck

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tiger (Jun 13, 2018)

Just 1 more month.

I'm starting to feel it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 13, 2018)

Tentatively accepted.


----------



## Didi (Jun 13, 2018)

yo what'd I miss


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 13, 2018)

let’s see what Dice gods will decide

1-3 - i roll town in Favorites 
4 - i roll mafia
5 - i roll antitown but not mafia
6 - NON  HOSTILE  INDIE

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 13, 2018)

I was NHI in a Syndicate game recently.

There were two roles in the game who could kidnap people and make them vanish one indie and one mafia. And I was the only one who could rescue them. I had to rescue three townies and survive to win.

So I claim immediately and say I can rescue people. Also make it clear I can also rescue mafia without knowing.

Some people wanna lynch me but they give up when they see I'm rescuing people. So I spend the entire game coasting and not scumhunting and win easily.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 13, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I was NHI in a Syndicate game recently.
> 
> There were two roles in the game who could kidnap people and make them vanish one indie and one mafia. And I was the only one who could rescue them. I had to rescue three townies and survive to win.
> 
> ...



see this is what a survivor role should be 

they need some kind of ability or win condition interaction to actually commit them to the game 

otherwise Survivor on its own is literally the most ZZZ role in all of mafia and should p much never exist

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Jun 13, 2018)

My new meta shall be “I’m town”

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 13, 2018)

Everyone get your non-hostile indie claims ready for another Law Favorites. I mean it is only right that we have a ton in another Tiger hosted favorites.


----------



## Didi (Jun 13, 2018)

I am the one true Non Hostile Indie


----------



## Catamount (Jun 13, 2018)

Pou is having drama in Odd's thread


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 13, 2018)

MAD said:


> see this is what a survivor role should be
> 
> they need some kind of ability or win condition interaction to actually commit them to the game
> 
> otherwise Survivor on its own is literally the most ZZZ role in all of mafia and should p much never exist



You are not wrong but my version of the role was also ZZZ as fuck.

I did some fun shenanigans by getting into mason chats with the people I was rescuing and helping reveal investigation results. But at the end of the day that was only done to make town like me more. Which ended making the game even easier. Around lylo I just stopped reading and posting past the reqs because it was so easy. Mafia was never going to kill me before town since they were losing, and town was okay with my presence,

Survivor needs something that makes people want to kill them. So that they are afraid of being found.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 13, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Pou is having drama in Odd's thread



@Avalon


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 13, 2018)

Like that Rion role I made that @RemChu got in CotH1. It gave people an award for taking it down, so Rem had to spend the entire game convincing people not to murder him.


----------



## Aries (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## JoJo (Jun 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> let’s see what Dice gods will decide
> 
> 1-3 - i roll town in Favorites
> 4 - i roll mafia
> ...





Didi said:


> I am the one true Non Hostile Indie



Wait did “non hostile indie” turn into a meme


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 14, 2018)

JoJo said:


> Wait did “non hostile indie” turn into a meme





you're back
gina's back
santi's a mod

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 14, 2018)

So I caught up one the couple chapters I missed of One Piece boy was interesting.


----------



## Stelios (Jun 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> you're back
> gina's back
> santi's a mod





@Santi you little cursing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
What are you modding ?


----------



## Stelios (Jun 14, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Pou is having drama in Odd's thread




A cat watching two cats hissing

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Jun 14, 2018)

JoJo said:


> Wait did “non hostile indie” turn into a meme




m8 it turned straight into a meme in favourites when everyone and their mothers claimed to be it when called scum and I made a meme dupe called Non Hostile Indie who then posted

that was like 2 years ago

keep up with the meme meta JewJew

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 14, 2018)

Yo anyone else see the nun trailer? Its going to be great, just waiting on the crooked man now.

Plus Jurassic world 2 was a good 8/10 B for me. Anyone get to see that yet?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 14, 2018)

Stelios said:


> A cat watching two cats hissing


A cat looking as if watching but actually not giving a tail


----------



## Stelios (Jun 14, 2018)

Catamount said:


> A cat looking as if watching but actually not giving a tail




she said
as she nonchalantly moved her whiskers while mincing her tail around

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Santí (Jun 14, 2018)

Stelios said:


> @Santi you little cursing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> What are you modding ?



Dragonball.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Didi (Jun 14, 2018)

Santi said:


> Dragonball.




Ew

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Viole (Jun 14, 2018)

>Santi
>MOD


----------



## JoJo (Jun 14, 2018)

Didi said:


> m8 it turned straight into a meme in favourites when everyone and their mothers claimed to be it when called scum and I made a meme dupe called Non Hostile Indie who then posted
> 
> that was like 2 years ago
> 
> keep up with the meme meta JewJew


i c 

Also tbf I had no idea that it came up before, I just saw it the up a lot in the cb mafia and didn’t know that it was an actual meme but I think that was also a coincidence


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 14, 2018)

It became a meme for Favorites VI. It never happened earlier because my indies are uber hostile


----------



## Santí (Jun 14, 2018)

Viole1369 said:


> >Santi
> >MOD



Shutup before I sub out your game.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 14, 2018)

Finally, another side of a coin. And I like this one a lot better.


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 14, 2018)

Santi said:


> Shutup before I sub out your game.


Aren't you excited to randomly call out hidden lurkers with your new mod eyes?


----------



## SupremeKage (Jun 14, 2018)

I died too early


----------



## Santí (Jun 14, 2018)

Azeruth said:


> Aren't you excited to randomly call out hidden lurkers with your new mod eyes?



None will escape.


----------



## Shizune (Jun 14, 2018)

Hey guys I might need another replacement for my Warcraft game, if anyone is interested it would be super helpful.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 14, 2018)

I have no words to describe how much I am enjoying this modding


----------



## Santí (Jun 14, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I have no words to describe how much I am enjoying this modding


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Hey guys I might need another replacement for my Warcraft game, if anyone is interested it would be super helpful.


I guess I could


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 14, 2018)

mel was a non-hostile indie

she just wanted to catch the mafia

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 14, 2018)

Splatoon 2 or mario +rabbids


----------



## A I Z E N (Jun 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Hey guys I might need another replacement for my Warcraft game, if anyone is interested it would be super helpful.


What phase you guys on?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 14, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> What phase you guys on?



N2


----------



## A I Z E N (Jun 14, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> N2


I can sub but will most likely be minimal post counts cause I'm on a vacation but can make time for the game.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 14, 2018)

Who made Santi a mod and where can I complain?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 14, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Who made Santi a mod and where can I complain?



DB section had a conniption fit that Nataly was acting as a temporary moderator so Panda could take a break. All hell broke loose. They tried to say Dream and Reznor were pedophiles, and that staff promoted incompetent people, like Nataly for probably sending nudes to some male. Uh... then there was a vote for a new moderator, and Santi won.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 14, 2018)

Why do we still have a DB section?


----------



## Aries (Jun 14, 2018)

Dragonball is popular and gets alot of activity


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 14, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Why do we still have a DB section?



1. Because they generate activity.
2. Because it's filled with immature people, and perhaps staff is worried about cleaning up the garbage that will spew forth if they delete that section.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> DB section had a conniption fit that Nataly was acting as a temporary moderator so Panda could take a break. All hell broke loose. They tried to say Dream and Reznor were pedophiles, and that staff promoted incompetent people, like Nataly for probably sending nudes to some male. Uh... then there was a vote for a new moderator, and Santi won.


I have absolutely no idea if this is true or not but the fact that I could believe it to be true is kinda sad.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 14, 2018)

Azeruth said:


> I have absolutely no idea if this is true or not but the fact that I could believe it to be true is kinda sad.





I was PM'd the posts. I assure you they brought up some quote from Preet from 2012 where he said "damn that batoto watermark" on some manga to portray him as a p*d*p****. The drama spilled over to the OBD section (I also try to avoid that one). Xiammes was responding to two huge complaint threads in the DB and OBD sections lol


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 14, 2018)

(if it's not obvious my two previous posts are jest)


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 14, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> (if it's not obvious my two previous posts are jest)



NEW EMOTES


----------



## Tiger (Jun 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Jun 14, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Who made Santi a mod and where can I complain?



In my rep.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 14, 2018)

Great.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 14, 2018)

i fuckin remember martin
I AM 
THE MAN


----------



## Baba (Jun 14, 2018)

cute

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Jun 14, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Great.





MAD said:


> i fuckin remember martin
> I AM
> THE MAN



Mfw I see a player edit their post.

Also mfw someone brings attention to it so I can't ignore it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 14, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Mfw I see a player edit their post.
> 
> Also mfw someone brings attention to it so I can't ignore it.



who and where and mostly why


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> DB section had a conniption fit that Nataly was acting as a temporary moderator so Panda could take a break. All hell broke loose. They tried to say Dream and Reznor were pedophiles, and that staff promoted incompetent people, like Nataly for probably sending nudes to some male. Uh... then there was a vote for a new moderator, and Santi won.



Degenerate Ball Z

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 14, 2018)

You're not dealing with the average edge lord shit poster anymore


----------



## Didi (Jun 14, 2018)

>we got monkaS
okay that's good
>no POGGERS

OH FOR FUCKS SAKE

come on @Santi


----------



## Didi (Jun 14, 2018)

tfw KT will make worlds
tfw SKT won't OGGERS


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 14, 2018)

Didi said:


> tfw KT will make worlds
> tfw SKT won't OGGERS



>tfw Kkoma is STILL STARTING Blank

what kind of fucking behind the scenes blackmail chicanery is going on


----------



## Didi (Jun 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> >tfw Kkoma is STILL STARTING Blank
> 
> what kind of fucking behind the scenes blackmail chicanery is going on



he's sucking KKoma's dick

either that or he's holding KKoma's future wife hostage


that's the only way I can see this happening

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Santí (Jun 14, 2018)

Didi said:


> >we got monkaS
> okay that's good
> >no POGGERS
> 
> ...



Which one is poggers again


----------



## Didi (Jun 14, 2018)

Santi said:


> Which one is poggers again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Santí (Jun 14, 2018)

That’s awful and you should feel awful.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2018)

[HASHTAG]#furrykingdom[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MO (Jun 15, 2018)

@Shizune what do you think of  Bed?


----------



## Aries (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Shizune (Jun 15, 2018)

MO said:


> @Shizune what do you think of  Bed?



It's whatever.

However the song that she dropped 2 days before is A WHOLE FUCKING BOP.


GET INTO THIS!!!


----------



## Shizune (Jun 15, 2018)

_ASS OUT.
PUSSY *FAT*._​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MO (Jun 15, 2018)

Shizune said:


> It's whatever.
> 
> However the song that she dropped 2 days before is A WHOLE FUCKING BOP.
> 
> ...


rich sex is great.


----------



## MO (Jun 15, 2018)

@Shizune have you heard nicki's verse in anybody? its a song from young thug?


----------



## Magic (Jun 15, 2018)

I've seen this and lol at the Leffen one, guy talked shit to him and got smoked.

edit: ya chillin, don't even remember his name lol.


----------



## Shizune (Jun 15, 2018)

MO said:


> @Shizune have you heard nicki's verse in anybody? its a song from young thug?



Yes but girl I'm not tryna hear Nicki sing one more word for the rest of her life in that awful nasally voice of hers, she can get on these hard rap songs and sound like she's ready to shoot someone or she can keep quiet!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MO (Jun 15, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Yes but girl I'm not tryna hear Nicki sing one more word for the rest of her life in that awful nasally voice of hers, she can get on these hard rap songs and sound like she's ready to shoot someone or she can keep quiet!


you like when nicki just raps ey. I don't mind both.


----------



## Aries (Jun 15, 2018)

On December 7 Im throwing out the gauntlet. NF Mafia Smash bros tournament

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I've seen this and lol at the Leffen one, guy talked shit to him and got smoked.
> 
> edit: ya chillin, don't even remember his name lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 15, 2018)

Aries said:


> On December 7 Im throwing out the gauntlet. NF Mafia Smash bros tournament



I'll have to see about borrowing a switch


----------



## Aries (Jun 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'll have to see about borrowing a switch



Should have a slight discount by black Friday. Worth it for smash and the other games


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 15, 2018)

Aries said:


> Should have a slight discount by black Friday. Worth it for smash and the other games



I won't be in America in November


----------



## Baba (Jun 15, 2018)

Shizune said:


> It's whatever.
> 
> However the song that she dropped 2 days before is A WHOLE FUCKING BOP.
> 
> ...


Waiting for Light is coming 
I liked her part in it better than both of her recent songs.


----------



## poutanko (Jun 15, 2018)

@C A N T I happy birthday Muu ~

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Baba (Jun 15, 2018)

@C A N T I

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 15, 2018)

To much to choose what to react to


----------



## Didi (Jun 15, 2018)

Aries said:


> On December 7 Im throwing out the gauntlet. NF Mafia Smash bros tournament



haha I immediately made plans with 2 friends for december 8th upon watching the announcement
gonna be playing all day

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 15, 2018)

I have a friend in another site who doesna thing called Smashfest: he creates a bunch of bots with custom abilities in Smash 4, and then puts them to fight each other in CPU games. Then he records everything with a camera. The people of the site get to make bets, like in a normal sport. We compete for a month betting on smash bot matches. It's pretty fun.


----------



## Didi (Jun 15, 2018)

I have one Link Amiibo
he plays like a total asshole

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 15, 2018)

Didi said:


> I have one Link Amiibo
> he plays like a total asshole


Which version of Link?


----------



## Didi (Jun 15, 2018)

idk just like the regular link in smash 4, so I suppose that's TP Link


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 15, 2018)

Didi said:


> idk just like the regular link in smash 4, so I suppose that's TP Link


Sounds right. WW Link would never be an asshole.


----------



## A I Z E N (Jun 15, 2018)

poutanko said:


> @C A N T I happy birthday Muu ~


Thank you poubunny.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Aries (Jun 15, 2018)

Didi said:


> haha I immediately made plans with 2 friends for december 8th upon watching the announcement
> gonna be playing all day



we will post pone it. hopefully more peeps here will have a switch by then


----------



## Tiger (Jun 15, 2018)

What criteria was used for WAD being "underrated"?


----------



## Aries (Jun 15, 2018)

@iwandesu unsticky the mafia awards nominations thread pls, no longer needed.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 15, 2018)

Tiger said:


> What criteria was used for WAD being "underrated"?



there’s no statue or monument to my greatness in this section as a banner or something

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Jun 15, 2018)

I can see an argument for a minor underrate, due to you not being D1'd enough, but I'm not sure people know the meaning of the word.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 15, 2018)

Tiger said:


> I can see an argument for a minor underrate, due to you not being D1'd enough, but I'm not sure people know the meaning of the word.



i doubt it was anyone except Cr himself who nominated me for that particular award lol

was probably replicating the meme of back in 2011 when Sajin in the first awards won both best player and most underrated


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 15, 2018)

seems to be multiple players from ‘best player’ this year who also got nominated for most underrated so ya


----------



## Tiger (Jun 15, 2018)

Didn't realize it was all just jokes. Fair play.


----------



## Aries (Jun 15, 2018)

All my life I've been searching for something
Something never comes never leads to nothing
Nothing satisfies but I'm getting close
Closer to the prize at the end of the rope


----------



## Magic (Jun 15, 2018)

Watching old x-files on BBCAmerica chan, fuck Scully looked so good ~_~.

I mean she has an older lady milf thing going on now but some angles/ shots of her back in the day really good.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Watching old x-files on BBCAmerica chan, fuck Scully looked so good ~_~.
> 
> I mean she has an older lady milf thing going on now but some angles/ shots of her back in the day really good.



Should watch The Fall.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 16, 2018)

Business law killed me

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 16, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Business law killed me



I thought your major was in engineering


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I thought your major was in engineering


Lol
Never would i.
Maybe physics.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Viole (Jun 16, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> on university


Check yo pm hoe
Also serves u right for not doing my calcs


----------



## Viole (Jun 16, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Business law killed me


>Accounts  field

Ayyy my jigga


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 16, 2018)

Ask him that on his wall, @Mr. Waffles


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Ask him that on his wall, @Mr. Waffles



I'm not mean.

You do it.


----------



## Santí (Jun 16, 2018)

This is a major shitpost emote

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 16, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm not mean.
> 
> You do it.





ok.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 16, 2018)

it was ok before that post ^


----------



## Melodie (Jun 16, 2018)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Jun 16, 2018)

INSPIRATIONAL PHOTO OF THE DAY:


----------



## Tiger (Jun 16, 2018)

Gross.


----------



## Magic (Jun 16, 2018)

Soaring down the street, in my Jesus Christ pose.


----------



## Magic (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Jun 16, 2018)

That was a good run.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 16, 2018)

Seiko said:


> @Catamount i love bats :blu


ikr :blu
I've spent like an hour at work distracting googling all the kinds, the nature surely went creative with them


----------



## Aries (Jun 16, 2018)

If you could have any starter pokemon who would you guys choose


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 16, 2018)

Aries said:


> If you could have any starter pokemon who would you guys choose


Shinx or Poochyena. Boring answer but as a main companion they just work for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Jun 16, 2018)

Aries said:


> If you could have any starter pokemon who would you guys choose


Squirtle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 16, 2018)

I would choose piplup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 16, 2018)

Aries said:


> I would choose piplup



Did you mean ANY pokemon as starter

or which of all the starters


----------



## Aries (Jun 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Did you mean ANY pokemon as starter
> 
> or which of all the starters



The latter i meant but if want to pick something outside of that feel free to say it


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 16, 2018)

Aries said:


> The latter i meant but if want to pick something outside of that feel free to say it



TOO HARD. This is like when I tried to do my ideal team of six. Hm, but out of all the starters, let me see...


----------



## Platinum (Jun 16, 2018)

E3 was rather disappointing this year.

At least DMC 5 looks nice.


----------



## Aries (Jun 16, 2018)

A wild platinum has appeared.

Think of the bright side no way next year will have a worse conference then EA...

Right?


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 16, 2018)

Platinum said:


> E3 was rather disappointing this year.
> 
> At least DMC 5 looks nice.


At least we got to see new fire emblem a bit


----------



## Platinum (Jun 16, 2018)

I'm always around as long as the children still believe in me.

I just hope next year we don't get as many musical performances and 30 minute intermissions after showing one fucking game.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 16, 2018)

But spring 2019 release date


----------



## Platinum (Jun 16, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> At least we got to see new fire emblem a bit



Yeah, but then they delayed it .

They were saying it was a 2018 title still a month ago, which is kinda annoying because they were obviously lying to us.

Looking forward to the FE direct whenever it happens. 

Guess its more time to work on my backlog, I suppose.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 16, 2018)

Hildegard is bae though. I'm down for the toned-down weeb style they are going for.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 16, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Yeah, but then they delayed it .
> 
> They were saying it was a 2018 title still a month ago, which is kinda annoying because they were obviously lying to us.
> 
> ...


Maybe the realized it this month? Probably not but maybe I do like the art style they are going for and am probably going to use Edlegard a lot.


----------



## Aries (Jun 16, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I'm always around as long as the children still believe in me.
> 
> I just hope next year we don't get as many musical performances and 30 minute intermissions after showing one fucking game.



Despacito 2 battle royal incoming. That intermission was god awful, whats funny is right after they just threw game after game. Should have done that from the start then again could tell they didnt have much to show.

Smash bros is looking hyped. Throwing out the challenge mein square. NF smash bros tourney with more 50/50 booking then wwe


----------



## Platinum (Jun 16, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> Maybe the realized it this month? Probably not but maybe I do like the art style they are going for and am probably going to use Edlegard a lot.



The game will be all the better for it, so i'm willing to wait a bit longer. Just a little annoying.

Probably the game of nintendo's show for me.

Smash looks like Smash and all, but some of the 'every character ever' magic was sort of ruined for me when some dude on reddit commented that the last smash had all but 6 of the old characters anyways.


----------



## Aries (Jun 16, 2018)

Speaking of disappointment who saw punks fight last week


----------



## Aries (Jun 16, 2018)

Tempted to get either splatoon or mario + rabbids


----------



## Aries (Jun 16, 2018)

Im sure they will add in a few more characters or echo ones before game is out. I just want a satisfying single player thing in smash


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 16, 2018)

Aries said:


> Tempted to get either splatoon or mario + rabbids


I enjoy both of them immensely and both are getting expansions soon.


----------



## Aries (Jun 16, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> I enjoy both of them immensely and both are getting expansions soon.



They both look pretty good. Ive been eyeing both for a while now. Not a huge fan of online shooters but remember splatoon was fun. Would get it for the horde mode and mario one is a simplistic xcom type of game never played but would like to try our. Tempted to get that or wait for Captain Toad to come out


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 16, 2018)

Aries said:


> If you could have any starter pokemon who would you guys choose


If we're just limiting this to in-game starters then Torchic or Bulbasaur. I even have a Torchic line set. 



Platinum said:


> E3 was rather disappointing this year.
> 
> At least DMC 5 looks nice.


Capcom was the winner this year. January can't come soon enough


----------



## Magic (Jun 17, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> I enjoy both of them immensely and both are getting expansions soon.


I think octo expansion is out already.

Slight learning curve to Splatoon but uh yeaaah it's pretty gnarly @Aries.


----------



## Baba (Jun 17, 2018)

Aries said:


> If you could have any starter pokemon who would you guys choose


Alola-Vulpix

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Baba (Jun 17, 2018)

from game starters I'll choose Froakie. The battle bond ability of its evol is just too cool


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 17, 2018)

Vulpix and Eevee(for Espeon) are also top choices but I just can't get that battle bond feel with them.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 17, 2018)

Aries said:


> They both look pretty good. Ive been eyeing both for a while now. Not a huge fan of online shooters but remember splatoon was fun. Would get it for the horde mode and mario one is a simplistic xcom type of game never played but would like to try our. Tempted to get that or wait for Captain Toad to come out


It is a good version of xcom tbh. The end of third world boss fight (which I just beat) is fun too. They made all the charcters unique only downside is they don't let you remove Mario from your party (at least I haven't been able to yet) so you can't expirment with all rabids teams or what not. Only real complaint honestly.


----------



## Magic (Jun 17, 2018)

So haven't played any of the new Fallouts. 

Bought New Vegas for 10 dollahs.

Apparently this is the best one?

Need something to scratch that weird scifi rpg itch until Cyberpunk comes out...


----------



## Didi (Jun 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> So haven't played any of the new Fallouts.
> 
> Bought New Vegas for 10 dollahs.
> 
> ...




it's the best one if you like actual roleplaying yeah

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 17, 2018)

Does anyone here know a person named Arkadia?


----------



## Magic (Jun 17, 2018)

was listening to a chill hip hop mix,

recognized this beat from chrono trigger?

Think it's that. Could be something else like uh that old mario rpg. 


OH WAIT IT

It's donkey kong?


----------



## Magic (Jun 17, 2018)

kek comment says DKC 2?

donkey kong country 2 ~_~

buuuut fuck how crazy that some old ass game has a melody that sick? ; )


----------



## Magic (Jun 17, 2018)

Didi said:


> it's the best one if you like actual roleplaying yeah


 
Played it like all last night the rpg mechanics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Played it like all last night the rpg mechanics.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 17, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


>


yeah was looking for a Chef doing the kiss his fingers this is good gesture. Saw him in the google search decided just to use a gif of him. 

=[

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 17, 2018)

Waffles, you don't like Bourdain?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 17, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Waffles, you don't like Bourdain?



I just wanted to ningen you.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I just wanted to ningen you.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 18, 2018)

@Sweet Home

Post here 5 times to get your 25 posts


----------



## Sweet Home (Jun 18, 2018)

I just want my avatar


----------



## Sweet Home (Jun 18, 2018)

Sweet Home from Youngchan Hwang is lit as thriller

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 18, 2018)

PRO
TEIN


----------



## Sweet Home (Jun 18, 2018)

Pro... tein?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 18, 2018)

MUS
CLES


----------



## Sweet Home (Jun 18, 2018)

I hear you like protein


----------



## Sweet Home (Jun 18, 2018)

you say wat u son of bastard bitch


----------



## Sweet Home (Jun 18, 2018)

oh my god i didn't get my avatar


----------



## Sweet Home (Jun 18, 2018)

this is the worst timeline


----------



## Santí (Jun 18, 2018)

Your posts suck :doglul:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 18, 2018)

tfw he needs an admin to enable the perms for it


----------



## poutanko (Jun 18, 2018)

MAD said:


> PRO
> TEIN


Saying you wouldn't read it before


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 18, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Saying you wouldn't read it before



i forgot you rec'd me this 

the latest chapter tho


----------



## poutanko (Jun 18, 2018)

MAD said:


> i forgot you rec'd me this
> 
> the latest chapter tho



Latest chapter indeed 
(I check the Korean one in Naver too)


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 18, 2018)

MAD said:


> tfw he needs an admin to enable the perms for it



I think they raised the minimum requirement to a 100. 

So it would be easier to just go annoy an admin into doing it.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 18, 2018)

@Reznor  read up, frand


----------



## Reznor (Jun 18, 2018)

Xiammes fixed him already.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 18, 2018)

Did you like E3, rem?


----------



## Magic (Jun 18, 2018)

ehhh, was aight.

Most triple A stuff is generic crap tbh. Biz like EA focused more on appeasing shareholders rather than showing us the consumers games...

The good stuff is obvious. Very hyped for those, and I was soooooooo looking forward to cyberpunk 2077 details or news.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sweet Home (Jun 19, 2018)

Santi said:


> Your posts suck :doglul:



 you were much help

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jun 19, 2018)

This is KWAL. IT. TEA! Album of the year SECURED!


----------



## Shizune (Jun 19, 2018)

_If you know your pussy worth a Benz truck
don't let homie fuck unless his bandz up
Go to Dr., get that fat transfer
it ain't such a thing as 'broke and handsome'
_
A HYMN. A LIFESTYLE. Teach this to your children!​


----------



## Didi (Jun 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Teach this to your children!



Please don't

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Shizune (Jun 19, 2018)

_EYE know what these n** like!
And it ain't my CHARM!
_
This is how you start a SONG!!!​


----------



## Shizune (Jun 19, 2018)

_Ass: OUT._
_Pussy: *FAT*!_
_Point me to a RICH n**!_​


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 19, 2018)

Shoot us all if we have to hear more shit about Nicki. fuck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 19, 2018)

My disdain for the cafe.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 19, 2018)

Looking at aesthetic smut with this type of music playing.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Tiger (Jun 19, 2018)

Dat avatar, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 19, 2018)

Vasto the tousen of the mafia community. They both are metamorphicly and literally blinded by Rage and Spite


----------



## Aries (Jun 19, 2018)

Platinum its time to bring back mexican standoff game and tell one of the greatest friends turned enemies/redemption. Vastousen vs WolfPrinceKomamura


----------



## Tiger (Jun 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> @Sweet Home
> 
> Post here 5 times to get your 25 posts



New person!

@Sweet Home sign on as replacement for Favorites.


----------



## Sweet Home (Jun 19, 2018)

what  

only one im waiting for is goobys. lets go @MAD


----------



## Sweet Home (Jun 19, 2018)

there is no pepehype. my life has no meaning


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 19, 2018)

Sweet Home said:


> there is no pepehype. my life has no meaning


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 19, 2018)

Sweet Home said:


> what
> 
> only one im waiting for is goobys. lets go @MAD







Sweet Home said:


> there is no pepehype. my life has no meaning


----------



## Sweet Home (Jun 19, 2018)

the only that matters is not here


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 19, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Dat avatar, though.


>sees Broker's avie
>>assumes it's for this
>sees Sweet Home's avie
>>maybe it was for that


----------



## Tiger (Jun 19, 2018)

Azeruth said:


> >sees Broker's avie
> >>assumes it's for this
> >sees Sweet Home's avie
> >>maybe it was for that



You assumed right the first time.


----------



## Didi (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Jun 19, 2018)

ruthie

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 19, 2018)

Araragi said:


> ruthie


aladdin 

Nice avie btw~


----------



## Santí (Jun 19, 2018)

Azeruth said:


> aladdin
> 
> Nice avie btw~

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 19, 2018)

Santi said:


>




Hi Santi~


----------



## Shizune (Jun 20, 2018)

​


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2018)

Why is this car commercial trying to arouse me. ~_~

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 20, 2018)

Does anyone here like the show Big Brother? I'm guessing it must have fans in the mafia section

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 20, 2018)

You've disappointed me for the first time in your fifteen centuries of life, Waffles :WOW


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You've disappointed me for the first time in your fifteen centuries of life, Waffles :WOW



What I do ?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> What I do ?



You dislike Big Brother 

I'm so annoyed my life is so busy this summer because that is big brother time and i'm not going to be able to watch it, nor am i going to be able to play in favorites (99% sure)

AHHHHHH

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2018)

:WOW



WEW BABY


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Does anyone here like the show Big Brother? I'm guessing it must have fans in the mafia section


I like Survivor, but I never really watched Big Brother.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You dislike Big Brother
> 
> I'm so annoyed my life is so busy this summer because that is big brother time and i'm not going to be able to watch it, nor am i going to be able to play in favorites (99% sure)
> 
> AHHHHHH





> not be able to play Favorites

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2018)

Watched a little of the first season as a kid, after that I was like. Yeah done.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > not be able to play Favorites



I'm very sad 



Azeruth said:


> I like Survivor, but I never really watched Big Brother.



WELL YOU SHOULD


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Watched a little of the first season as a kid, after that I was like. Yeah done.



NO, QUIET. IT IS THE BEST AT MANIPULATION AND LIES, WHICH IS WHAT MAFIA IS PREDICATED ON. YOU FOOLS


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 20, 2018)

>reality show
>best at manipulation and lies

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> >reality show
> >best at manipulation and lies



get the live feeds. 24/7. or get the updates from reddit. you don't know what you're missing


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2018)

I wish to host a big game, but summer is like the only time I could, 

but 

favorites.

don't want niggys burned out and shit.

:"(


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2018)

Though, I thought this season would be more busy in terms of mafia games. Seems a lot of the hosts have flaked and are away and shit. 

I will aim to finish my setup today and post sign ups.


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2018)

Rep to the person who can guess what the game will be.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 20, 2018)

I used to watch BBC Big Brother. The American version is hot garbage.

Even Survivor stopped being about the social experiment and became a show about the show Survivor. For that show to be ANY good now, they need to only put people on it who don't fuckin watch it. The metagaming is unreal and ruins it.

Manipulation, lies and intrigue are found in the stories of good imaginations-- not this generation's reality TV.

_/cranky old guy making sure you stay the HELL off his lawn_

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Rep to the person who can guess what the game will be.



westworld


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Rep to the person who can guess what the game will be.



occult paranormal


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 20, 2018)

Tiger said:


> I used to watch BBC Big Brother. The American version is hot garbage.
> 
> Even Survivor stopped being about the social experiment and became a show about the show Survivor. For that show to be ANY good now, they need to only put people on it who don't fuckin watch it. The metagaming is unreal and ruins it.
> 
> ...



In the last season, someone was running such a cult that he managed to make someone with a cast win a racing contest. He convinced everyone to throw it to someone else, which ended in her winning. YOU PEOPLE DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU'RE TALKING ABOUT OR MISSING.

I will enjoy my BB with a piña colada at the pool


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Dr. White (Jun 20, 2018)

I watch big brother I'll admit it. It's brain fodder and interesting, but it's not like the bees knees and the lies and deception are like half true and half directed Imo. This upcoming cast looks weak lol.


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> westworld

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 20, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> I watch big brother I'll admit it. It's brain fodder and interesting, but it's not like the bees knees and the lies and deception are like half true and half directed Imo. This upcoming cast looks weak lol.



White


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2018)

Yeah that's right.​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> occult paranormal


Been done already. The Cthulu game.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 20, 2018)

I mean @RemChu there are plenty of themes and shit for the occult paranormal. I'd like to see more games hosted like that in much neater universes for it than The Cthulu game which is why I didn't join it.

But, I also remember someone telling me that I couldn't be apart of the mafia award nominee panel cause I wasn't in more than ten games. I mean, I rather play good in ten games that I enjoy and have time for than twenty games with subpar activity and playing. But, I guess in their eyes quantity trumps quality.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 20, 2018)

Can do better than that. I guess.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 20, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Can do better than that. I guess.



Have you ever hosted a game?


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> stranger things mafia


Ohhh that would be fun for a small game.

and yeah I prefer western movies/tv themed stuff as opposed to the usual anime/ video game themes we get.

Like personally tired of Naruto, etc. themes. ;x

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Ohhh that would be fun for a small game.
> 
> and yeah I prefer western movies/tv themed stuff as opposed to the usual anime/ video themes we get.
> 
> Like personally tired of Naruto, etc. themes. ;x



A Philip K. Dick mafia


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2018)

Iono but this is an anime forum, give the people what they want
Naruto vs DBZ vs One Piece 100th game. 


Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> A Philip K. Dick mafia


Dude that would be some next level shit.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> In the last season, someone was running such a cult that he managed to make someone with a cast win a racing contest. He convinced everyone to throw it to someone else, which ended in her winning. YOU PEOPLE DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU'RE TALKING ABOUT OR MISSING.
> 
> I will enjoy my BB with a piña colada at the pool



That's not really all that wild. Most American re-dredging of Euro reality tv are just awful and over-produced. They may as well have been a scripted show on the WB. 

Survivor was pretty amazing when it first came out, and absolutely why I started playing mafia 15 years ago. Now it's a shameful thing I do when I'm out of work, because it's pretty much trash now.

Big Brother in the UK actually uses real people. Interesting and diverse. Not 16 random models that came in with headshots.

Garbage with a capital Arrr


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 20, 2018)

Tiger said:


> I used to watch BBC Big Brother. The American version is hot garbage.
> 
> Even Survivor stopped being about the social experiment and became a show about the show Survivor. For that show to be ANY good now, they need to only put people on it who don't fuckin watch it. The metagaming is unreal and ruins it.
> 
> ...


I've been enjoying the newer seasons of Survivor less and less. This last season was fairly bland, although the finale was decent. I loved when Dom manipulated Sebastian and Donathan. It was really well done, IMO. But that same manipulation pretty much burned them both so badly that they refused to acknowledge it and even took it personally. Bitter juries are the worst. There are also a lot of players who just coast and are filler. There was one girl on the jury that said nothing during final tribal and I legitimately forgot was there until they showed her face react once.

Each season feels like it's superfans all rushing to find idols and advantages straight out the gate. I am interested in next season purely because Johnny Mundo (a wrestler) is supposed to be on it. But that novelty will wear off pretty quickly. The whole concept feels like it's running out of steam. I've gotten to see a lot of things I wanted (the purple rock was like a meme in my family, a finale tie last season) so there's not really much left for me.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 20, 2018)

Like I said, what the show needs is a full cast of people who are like, "What's Survivor?" Otherwise it eats its own face more every year.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 20, 2018)

Tiger said:


> That's not really all that wild. Most American re-dredging of Euro reality tv are just awful and over-produced. They may as well have been a scripted show on the WB.
> 
> Survivor was pretty amazing when it first came out, and absolutely why I started playing mafia 15 years ago. Now it's a shameful thing I do when I'm out of work, because it's pretty much trash now.
> 
> ...



TIGER, HOW YOU BE MENTIONING UK WHEN YOU LIVE IN CANADA AND CANADIAN BIG BROTHER IS HYPE?


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles @Benedict Cumberzatch

[HASHTAG]#leggomyeggo[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Mr. Waffles @Benedict Cumberzatch
> 
> [HASHTAG]#leggomyeggo[/HASHTAG]



THEY'RE NOT THAT GOOD

IN THE NETHERLANDS you have those foodcarts that make fresh waffles and they put caramel and sugar and strawberries and speculoos on them 

I want a waffle


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2018)

I passed on buying eggos yesterday....

wanted french toast cinnamon bread stick things couldn't find them ~_~ 

Really love those.


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> THEY'RE NOT THAT GOOD
> 
> IN THE NETHERLANDS you have those foodcarts that make fresh waffles and they put caramel and sugar and strawberries and speculoos on them
> 
> I want a waffle


Ohhh I had like really good crepe stuff in vegas, with fruit and whip cream.

Fuck now I'm hungry too. 

Well going outside for a bit, gonna practice Ollie. Later.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 20, 2018)

If you must know. I never hosted a game. Just because I haven't hosted a game doesn't make my opinion any less important. I'm saying there is a vast majority of shit that people can do mafia games around and they don't. While, I would love to host a game and truly believe I would be a pretty damn good host cause I got ideas and would be a fresh host for the section.

My only pit-stop preventing me is I dunno how to make good roles that would be balanced and personally, it's that which prevents me from doing it as well as the fact I still wanna be a player. I feel like hosting would be very time consuming as well and prevent me from being a player as well. Which is why I haven't put no effort into Metal Gear Solid Mafia and what I had posted. As well as I don't sign up for every tom dick and harry game hosted.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 20, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> If you must know. I never hosted a game. Just because I haven't hosted a game doesn't make my opinion any less important. I'm saying there is a vast majority of shit that people can do mafia games around and they don't. While, I would love to host a game and truly believe I would be a pretty damn good host cause I got ideas and would be a fresh host for the section.
> 
> My only pit-stop preventing me is I dunno how to make good roles that would be balanced and personally, it's that which prevents me from doing it as well as the fact I still wanna be a player. I feel like hosting would be very time consuming as well and prevent me from being a player as well. Which is why I haven't put no effort into Metal Gear Solid Mafia and what I had posted. As well as I don't sign up for every tom dick and harry game hosted.



oh no, I was just asking because I've only been here for a short time and was curious if you had hosted in the past

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 20, 2018)

No. I haven't. Want to. But, with my outlined reasons above prevent. I don't wanna half ass an hosting event or playing in a game. I wanna give 110 percent. I'm pretty self conscious about not being able to make roles almost to the point is bothers me cause I sat down and tried for the MGSM and after a couple hours got real discouraged when I was having a problem. I got a few roles made..but, ya know. I dunno man. That's one of them things where some people are just natural at it and some people would need to be under their wing to gain a better understanding of it so it doesn't suck.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 20, 2018)

Perhaps with me being in a job now that isn't third shift and not taking up my half my day to where I can't focus on more than one game at a time than as well let alone have the time to do anything that doesn't spread myself thin, I can perhaps try again.

It's pretty bothersome to me.

Correction, I made one role. That isn't even finished. It was the role of Solid Snake. Granted, I wanna post it for everyone to see than that means I would have to change cause people saw it. Fuck it, here is what I did have:


Solid Snake
Member Of Resistance Group Bloodhound
Bulletproof
Town
Win Condition: Eliminate all Threats to town: The New Sons Of Liberty.

_IQ Of 180_
Snake Is Highly Intelligent. If someone targets him with an investigation or an action he learns of said action. Snake can solely choose to absorb said ability into an one shot for his own use. Three Shot Ability.


_Fluent In Six Languages_
Snake can sneak into an enemy camp, disguised as one of their own, gaining intel for them before disappearing out of the area without a trace. This allows you to decide which mafia faction QT you will spy on and leak to the game thread it’s contents. There are conditions as you must learn first, the color of the mafia by it appearing in the game thread.  Four Shot Ability.



_Battle Hardened Veteran. _
Snake is bulletproof. He can only be lynched. First two people who attempt to kill him, will be killed and their bodies janitor. The third and fourth people who attempt to kill him will have an ability destroyed at random. The fifth and remaining people who attempt to kill him will be roleblocked for two phases.





Hidden
*If Raiden Is Killed or Lynched, you gain one of his abilities at random.*
*If Olga Is Killed, you gain one of her abilities at random.*
*If Otacon is killed, you gain one of his abilities at random.*


----------



## Didi (Jun 20, 2018)

literally only the very first (dutch) season of Big Brother is worth watching because it was a genuine new interesting concept


everything after is trash

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 20, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> No. I haven't. Want to. But, with my outlined reasons above prevent. I don't wanna half ass an hosting event or playing in a game. I wanna give 110 percent. I'm pretty self conscious about not being able to make roles almost to the point is bothers me cause I sat down and tried for the MGSM and after a couple hours got real discouraged when I was having a problem. I got a few roles made..but, ya know. I dunno man. That's one of them things where some people are just natural at it and some people would need to be under their wing to gain a better understanding of it so it doesn't suck.



Isn't Aries always looking for co-hosts? Why don't you do something with him?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> literally only the very first (dutch) season of Big Brother is worth watching because it was a genuine new interesting concept
> 
> 
> everything after is trash



go away go back to the bird club

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Jun 20, 2018)

Shup up Zitch


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Isn't Aries always looking for co-hosts? Why don't you do something with him?



Well. That's an issue. Cause, I still wanna be a player too. And, while being a co-host is nice. I wanna be able to do my own stuff. I don't see how being a co-host would allow me to do what I would like to do, which is host my own.

And, I am not wanting to be tied to just one universe of games. My idea was to bring to the forum various different kinds of themes and be able to be good enough one day to host favorites myself.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 20, 2018)

Didi said:


> Shup up Zitch



You're different with your UFC friends. You treat me like a younger brother intruding on the cool kids club.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Didi (Jun 20, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2018)

Lawlz


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 20, 2018)

Didi said:


>




OH DIDI, before I forget - are you the one who recommended Sundance's Rectify to me? Or was it someone else?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Mr. Waffles @Benedict Cumberzatch
> 
> [HASHTAG]#leggomyeggo[/HASHTAG]



I have no idea why I got tagged... >_>



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> THEY'RE NOT THAT GOOD
> 
> IN THE NETHERLANDS you have those foodcarts that make fresh waffles and they put caramel and sugar and strawberries and speculoos on them
> 
> I want a waffle



You can't have me.

;alone



Didi said:


> literally only the very first (dutch) season of Big Brother is worth watching because it was a genuine new interesting concept
> 
> 
> everything after is trash



Netherlands, fuck yeah.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 21, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I have no idea why I got tagged... >_>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you like stranger things

you like waffles

your name is waffles

pick a combination of the above


----------



## Magic (Jun 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> you like stranger things
> 
> you like waffles
> 
> ...


I'm warning him people want to devour him.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 21, 2018)

2 am EST. Sister knocks on my door.

"Will you make cinnamon buns?"

Me *pause for 2 seconds*

"...Okay"


My sis has one busted leg and is watching netflix.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Didi (Jun 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> OH DIDI, before I forget - are you the one who recommended Sundance's Rectify to me? Or was it someone else?




doesn't sound like me

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 21, 2018)

Purge inactives


----------



## SupremeKage (Jun 21, 2018)

Purge game throwers


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> 2 am EST. Sister knocks on my door.
> 
> "Will you make cinnamon buns?"
> 
> ...



So your sister is just as goofy as you? What genes 

How'd they turn out, by the way? Or did you use some pillsbury premade stuff?



Didi said:


> doesn't sound like me



 I wonder who it was.


----------



## Aries (Jun 21, 2018)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> So your sister is just as goofy as you? What genes
> 
> How'd they turn out, by the way? Or did you use some pillsbury premade stuff?
> 
> ...



She isn't goofy.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> She isn't goofy.



But how were the cinnamon buns? that's all that matters


----------



## Magic (Jun 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> But how were the cinnamon buns? that's all that matters



Buns glazed with frosting.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Buns glazed with frosting.



I kind of want this right now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 21, 2018)

buns glazed with frosting is sexual innuendo b t w

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 21, 2018)

MAD said:


> buns glazed with frosting is sexual innuendo b t w





stop ruining my desserts


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 21, 2018)

I miss Cinnastix at the mall.


----------



## MO (Jun 21, 2018)

school is over. Might play a game of mafia before summer school starts.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 21, 2018)

MO said:


> school is over. Might play a game of mafia before summer school starts.



I don't think anyone is hosting because of favorites

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MO (Jun 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I don't think anyone is hosting because of favorites


seems like it. If there is any quick games tho Il sign up.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 22, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles (old)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 22, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Jun 22, 2018)

......

kinda cringing he keeps saying darkstar?

maybe its dexter,


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 22, 2018)

can I get a link @RemChu to this request of leave of absence so I can give him some words of encouragement?


----------



## Magic (Jun 22, 2018)

$$$$$$$


----------



## Magic (Jun 22, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> can I get a link @RemChu to this request of leave of absence so I can give him some words of encouragement?


happen a month or 2 ago in the convo, he put up a poll asking if they wanted Iwandesu over him.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 22, 2018)

Anyone able to link me? Lol


----------



## Catamount (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Jun 22, 2018)

MAD said:


> buns glazed with frosting is sexual innuendo b t w


 Sweet tooth cravings.


----------



## Didi (Jun 22, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles (old) 

THIS IS MY GREATEST TRIUMPH


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 22, 2018)

MAD said:


> @Mr. Waffles (old)





Didi said:


> @Mr. Waffles (old)
> 
> THIS IS MY GREATEST TRIUMPH



Meanies!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Old 2


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 22, 2018)

> gives me a friendly
> takes it back and makes it an old

@Didi confirmed meanie.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Jun 22, 2018)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 22, 2018)

@Shizune "_The sleeper has awakened!" _Is this a line in warcraft games? Didn't take you for a Dune fan.


----------



## Magic (Jun 22, 2018)

k it's related to a quest related to worms....so ya a _Dune_ ref...


----------



## Shizune (Jun 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Shizune "_The sleeper has awakened!" _Is this a line in warcraft games? Didn't take you for a Dune fan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jun 22, 2018)

Let's discuss a BOP.​


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 22, 2018)

I will ask one more time to have someone link me to this poll.


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 22, 2018)

Pretty sure the poll was in this thread and was removed.


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 22, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I will ask one more time to have someone link me to this poll.


Since the poll itself was removed I can't link you the results but I can link you to where it was started and you can just read around I guess:



White Wolf said:


> I can always drop out and let iwan take over, don't particularly care one way or another.


----------



## Magic (Jun 22, 2018)

Shoegaze genre is a treasure.

but wtf at the distinction and the name.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Shoegaze genre is a treasure.
> 
> but wtf at the distinction and the name.



I'm guessing you've come across this guy's channel



good stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Jun 22, 2018)

For the record, I have absolutely no issue with White Wolf as a mod. Nor a problem with him in charge of this section.

But when someone says _"I can always drop out and let X take over, don't particularly care one way or another."_, I always and will always vote to remove them. Doesn't matter if it's a bluff; I don't play that game.

Same with someone threatening to leave the forum if something happens/doesn't happen. I don't care who you are-- fucking see you later.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 22, 2018)

yup
that said iwandesu doesnt seem particularly interested in doing anything here either 
but oh well at least i dont dislike him like WW lol


----------



## Magic (Jun 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'm guessing you've come across this guy's channel
> 
> 
> 
> good stuff



Nice saw this chan but didn't exactly listen to it yet.

Been listening to like Slowdive (lol)

and

Blind Mr.Jones

Ride. 
The band Lush, and lol found this chick thanks to the name "lush"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 22, 2018)

Should have modded ole CR. Would whip this place into shape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Nice saw this chan but didn't exactly listen to it yet.
> 
> Been listening to like Slowdive (lol)
> 
> ...



lol I feel like slowdive is everyone's entry into the genre. i think some members of the band commented on youtube videos because they were shocked at the views of their songs


----------



## Aries (Jun 22, 2018)

Out of boredom and feeling inspired after watching TAVN Halloween reviews just for fun gonna make a list of every host can think off from the past to the present.

Call it if every host/game was a horror movie character/movie what what it be. Ranked from scariest/most iconic. The hosts im aware of in no order yet.

1: Marco
2: Lifemaker,
3: SageMaster,
4: Zabuza,
5: LegendaryBeauty,
6: Mio
7: Amrun,
8: Wormodragon/Firaea,
9: Sphyer
10: Hiruzen/Big Mom
11: Princess Ivy
12: Chaos
13: James
14: Laix
15: Law
16: Hero
17: Familyparka
18: Psychic
19: Bioness
20: Vasto/Superman
21: WolfPrinceKouga
22: Dragon D. Luffy
23: White Wolf
24: SinRaven
25: WAD
26: Cubey
27: Jayjay32
28: Alwaysmind
29: Viole1369
30: Franky
31: Olivia
32: Shizune
33: Remchu
34: Iwandesu
35: Dr. White
36: Sarun
37: SupremeKage
38: Melodie
39: Platinum
40: CR

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 22, 2018)

Aries said:


> 4: Zabuza





Aries said:


> 12: Zabuza


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 22, 2018)

Replace one of the 2 with Chaos.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 22, 2018)

Kitsune needs to be on that list. She helped bring mafia from offsite to the Blender. It was something I didn't think would take off on NF, which is why I never bothered to try. 

@Didi would know who else was instrumental in that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Jun 22, 2018)

Aries said:


> Out of boredom and feeling inspired after watching TAVN Halloween reviews just for fun gonna make a list of every host can think off from the past to the present.
> 
> Call it if every host/game was a horror movie character/movie what what it be. Ranked from scariest/most iconic. The hosts im aware of in no order yet.
> 
> ...



Who is Lifemaker?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Who is Lifemaker?



Old dude that hosted great games but left because of Azn.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 22, 2018)

No WezStar

No Blaze

?


----------



## Magic (Jun 22, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> Old dude that hosted great games but left because of Azn.


That makes sense. :/


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> No WezStar
> 
> No Blaze
> 
> ?



There are plenty of people missing from that list lol. 
Don't recall Wez ever hosting though.

Reactions: Old 2


----------



## Magic (Jun 22, 2018)

That dude with the samurai avy forgot his name, hosted like ninja turtle games.

he had a brother here too.

chibason ?

nostalgia trap hole. CR please.


----------



## Magic (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Jun 22, 2018)

BRO who put the (old) beside your name? 

I can't stop laughing .


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> BRO who put the (old) beside your name?
> 
> I can't stop laughing .



That would be Reznor.

You can thank @Didi for it though.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 6


----------



## Melodie (Jun 22, 2018)

Oh my god 

Perfection

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 22, 2018)

These are just the hosts on top of my head that im aware off. If werent on the list its mostly because wasnt aware they were a host.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 22, 2018)

Aries said:


> These are just the hosts on top of my head that im aware off. If werent on the list its mostly because wasnt aware they were a host.



Can't expect you to remember every host by yourself-- and sadly I'm sure even with all our help, someone would surely be forgotten. But we can do a pretty good list with all generations of knowledge helping.


----------



## Didi (Jun 22, 2018)

Hey, I'm a host 

also you forgot Koi, she had some nice games
Nudeshroom
Sunuvmann
Shroomsday

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 22, 2018)

*Number 40*: *ParaMarco Activity*

Right at number 40 is Marco. One of the less well known hosts in the mafia community. Best remembered now for the 
Marco come back to us! From old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) followed by who the hell is Marco posts? From the new ones. Marco as a Horror movie is best represented by Paranormal Activity. A film where a couple is haunted by a evil spirit as we the audience watch in anticipation if we ever will see this spirit. Spoiler alert we dont  

The premise for a Marco as a horror film is the same. The Spirit of Marco haunts The couple of Catamount and Stelios. Stelios tries to prove that Marco is still haunting the Mafia Convo and uses his Hi-def Camera called the Red- I.T to record the spirit of Marco. In the meanwhile Catamount is slowly possessed by the Spirit of Marco ending with a Possessed Catamount lynching Stelios. The Mafia community watches in anticipation if we ever see the Spirit of Marco. Spoiler alert we dont​

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Aries (Jun 22, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Can't expect you to remember every host by yourself-- and sadly I'm sure even with all our help, someone would surely be forgotten. But we can do a pretty good list with all generations of knowledge helping.



That sounds good then, Ill try to do a list of hosts of those I missed. If anyone wants to help out and list peeps i missed feel free but i will also need a description of them/personality wise to find a comparison for their horror movie counterparts


----------



## Magic (Jun 22, 2018)

Go hard and get 2 3rd place finishes in a row ~_~ fucksadasdsadsadsadsafdasdasfasf


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 22, 2018)

Aries said:


> Out of boredom and feeling inspired after watching TAVN Halloween reviews just for fun gonna make a list of every host can think off from the past to the present.
> 
> Call it if every host/game was a horror movie character/movie what what it be. Ranked from scariest/most iconic. The hosts im aware of in no order yet.
> 
> ...


Missing Awesome and Zarcrath for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 22, 2018)

The immortals also missing, Immortal King and Immortal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 22, 2018)

How you going to remember Bioness and not Cold Dish/Kue? There is also Patchouli. Just off the top of my head.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 22, 2018)

1: Marco
2: Lifemaker,
3: SageMaster,-
4: Zabuza,-
5: LegendaryBeauty,
6: Mio
7: Amrun,
8: Wormodragon/Firaea,
9: Sphyer-
10: Hiruzen/Big Mom
11: Princess Ivy
12: Chaos
13: James
14: Laix
15: Law-
16: Hero
17: Familyparka
18: Psychic
19: Bioness
20: Vasto/Superman
21: WolfPrinceKouga
22: Dragon D. Luffy
23: White Wolf
24: SinRaven
25: WAD
26: Cubey
27: Jayjay32
28: Alwaysmind
29: Viole1369
30: Franky
31: Olivia
32: Shizune
33: Remchu
34: Iwandesu
35: Dr. White
36: Sarun
37: SupremeKage
38: Melodie
39: Platinum
40: CR
41: Kitsune-
42: Didi-
43: Blaze-
44: Awesome
45: Kue
46: Immortal
47: Immortal King
48: Mitsuru
49: Zarcrath
50: Chibason
51: Koi-
52: Sunnuvman-
53: Shroomsday-
54: Nudeshroom
55: Juri

Updated list. Starting tomorrow will do a a ranking. 55-46 List tomorrow, 45-36 Sunday,  Monday through Friday 35-26, 25-16, 15-6, Top 5 next saturday/sunday


----------



## Shizune (Jun 22, 2018)

The top 3 is me, Laix and Olivia. I'm so sorry to the rest of you girls, y'all never even had a chance.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 22, 2018)

Hello gays, I am back.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 22, 2018)

Shizune said:


> The top 3 is me, Laix and Olivia. I'm so sorry to the rest of you girls, y'all never even had a chance.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 22, 2018)

updating


----------



## MO (Jun 23, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Let's discuss a BOP.​


fucking bop honestly.


----------



## Aries (Jun 23, 2018)

The *Mafia GOLDEN AGE *(Pre-Mafia FC) Top 10 "Scariest" Hosts

These Hosts haunted the hearts of the Mafia Community before the birth of the Mafia FC. The classic mafia horror days where Mafia Games were Black and white.


10: Blaze-The Invisible Man

9: Koi-Frankensteins Bride

8: Shroomsday-Frankenstein Monster

7: Sphyer-The Phantom of the Opera

6: Zabuza-The Mummy

5: Sunnuvman-The Creature from the Black lagoon

4: SageMaster (The Original Furry Host)-The Wolfman


3: Didi-The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyl and Mr. Hyde

2: Kitsune-The Raven

1: Law-Dracula

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 23, 2018)

omg those names


----------



## Magic (Jun 23, 2018)

I love skating.


----------



## Magic (Jun 23, 2018)

I was learning in my long ass uneven driveway, crossed the street and went like sorta block over in the subrub in this long ass bike trail.

So fucking smooth, it was like butter. 
I was basically learning to skate in a hyperbolic chamber lol.  

very fun....

Also the speed of some of the sidewalks in my neighborhood. So good. 

Right leg hella sore from the pushing...


----------



## Magic (Jun 23, 2018)

But as soon as the sun comes up at like 4:30 ish in the morning I want to skate.

I fall asleep and dreaming of skating.

~_~

Hella addicted.

feeling of speed and freedom too fucking good.


----------



## Magic (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Aries (Jun 23, 2018)

Lets turn back the pendulam for the top 10 scariest hosts during the Mafia FC days


----------



## Aries (Jun 23, 2018)

The Silver Age (Mafia FC) The Top 10 Scariest Hosts

After the Golden Age of Mafia comes the Silver Age of Mafia. The community was changing, the horror tropes of the past were no longer scary by this point. It was a changing of the guard, it was during this age where the creatures of the night, the boogeyman hosts started to disapear and the horror these hosts displayed was shown in public over in private.

Number 10: LifeMaker-The Shining


A tale as old as time itself. Man deeply committed to his work goes mad and attempts to off his wife to find inner peace. Only for her to escape and hes left for dead, frozen in time never to be seen again. Lifemaker run as a host was short lived but his memory lives on as a reminder of getting to deep in his work as a host he eventually goes mad as his roles speak to him to modkill azn. He fails and is never seen again. Some say if you go back to the mafia fc you can see him lurking the thread.

9: Chibason-Cape Fear


8: Amrun-Alice, Sweet Alice

7: Bioness-The Last House of the left

6: Princesa Ivy-Carrie

5: Hiruzen/Big Mom-Psycho

4: Mio-Childs play

3: LegendaryBeauty-Sleepaway Camp

2: Wormodragon-Black Christmas

1: James-Halloween

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 23, 2018)

how am i not a host for the silver age smh


----------



## Aries (Jun 23, 2018)

Im excluding hosts who still host often here for a separate list. Its why didnt add plat and myself yet


----------



## Didi (Jun 23, 2018)

Aries said:


> Im excluding hosts who still host often here for a separate list. Its why didnt add plat and myself yet



that's dumb


----------



## Aries (Jun 23, 2018)

Didi said:


> that's dumb



Creative differences


----------



## Catamount (Jun 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I fall asleep and dreaming of skating.


I remember when only learning the turns on snowboard I kept having nights when I was doing those turns in my head instead of dreams 
didn't help irl tbh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 23, 2018)

Tomorrow ill do the Bronze Age. 2013-2015


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 23, 2018)

I'm ready for favorites.


----------



## SupremeKage (Jun 23, 2018)

I’m ready for ur grandma

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Santí (Jun 23, 2018)

Mfw have played hundreds of games by now but still haven’t hosted my own game.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 23, 2018)

Santi said:


> Mfw have played hundreds of games by now but still haven’t hosted my own game.



Remember u were gonna Host CB2?


----------



## Santí (Jun 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> Remember u were gonna Host CB2?



Nope

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 23, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> I’m ready for ur grandma



is she part of fury kingdom?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Didi (Jun 23, 2018)

Aries said:


> Tomorrow ill do the Bronze Age. 2013-2015



Bronze age was 2012-2013 tho

like
golden age was 2010-mid2011 as you accurately covered
silver age aka mafia fc age was 2011-2012 as you accurately covered

so I don't know why you suddenly are skipping ahead


----------



## Aries (Jun 23, 2018)

Didi said:


> Bronze age was 2012-2013 tho
> 
> like
> golden age was 2010-mid2011 as you accurately covered
> ...



In my defense its been ages no pun intended since made that.  i forgot

Bronze age 2012-2013 then


----------



## SupremeKage (Jun 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> is she part of fury kingdom?


Nah furry king got no live kin. However be occasionally has some “fun” with their corpses...


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 23, 2018)

Need to get back to hosting but the combination of procrastination/perfectionism too much. Need that creative spark to flare.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 23, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> I’m ready for ur grandma

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 23, 2018)

Hey @Superman can you tell the void we need to send @SupremeKage into it much like you did in the most of that game...


----------



## Santí (Jun 24, 2018)

VoidxVasto is a better pairing than SadoxFloor

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 24, 2018)

Disappointing Westworld finale.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 24, 2018)

MAD said:


> Disappointing Westworld finale.



Was that the countdown?

Conversely, am I giving you the answer to the countdown, and the countdown, when you started, was but meaningless 

but meaning imbued by the act, how everyone joined it, thereby accessing a communal significance, ergo the transistor from ludic, spontaneous plot converted into mystique, like a veblen good. 

intriguing.


----------



## SupremeKage (Jun 25, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Hey @Superman can you tell the void we need to send @SupremeKage into it much like you did in the most of that game...





Santi said:


> VoidxVasto is a better pairing than SadoxFloor


Should I be offended?  me no understando refurencu


----------



## Catamount (Jun 25, 2018)

I forgot to watch the Westworld


----------



## Catamount (Jun 25, 2018)

Does someone have a spare life?


----------



## Magic (Jun 25, 2018)

MAD said:


> Disappointing Westworld finale.


Going to write this in a way as not to spoil others.

K I just watched it. I was annoyed most of the episode, then at the end felt satisfied with the first big twist, though a corner of my mind thought this is sjw stuff, people will complain. Then later when they brought the authentic one back it was all good. Her the actor, after the switch, trying to act like Dolores was funny. LOL.

the nudity part was nice. 

Mmmmmm Bernard, is frustrating. -sigh-.

Man in Black/ William; that twist makes it more authentic to the original West World movie. Cruel poetic irony. I get where he is coming from and his drives though. I don't like how this season seems to paint him as if he always was a serial killer type of person and that him indulge in barbaric cruelty in a virtual hyper real playground means he is such. The show heavily implies that. So lots of things to think about, can the same be said for video games etc. media?

Thought the philosophy was good, like uh Bernard seeing his inner voice was not actually X and was him all along. and X being like a god like figure throughout the show. So I don't know kinda deep.

Mmmmmm, the stuff with the host going into the next world reminds me of this.


> *Elysium* or the *Elysian Fields* (: Ἠλύσιον πεδίον, _Ēlýsion pedíon_) is a conception of the  that developed over time and was maintained by some Greek religious and philosophical sects and cults. Initially separate from the realm of , admission was reserved for mortals related to the gods and other heroes. Later, it expanded to include those chosen by the gods, the righteous, and the heroic, where they would remain after death, to live a blessed and happy life, and indulging in whatever employment they had enjoyed in life



Overall good and ok. This is going to get weird next season....>_>
and the unreliable narrative approach hmmm lol. Very hard to follow the narrative sometimes, I will have to watch it again lol. (the season) 


My game I was designing. Very hard to decide whether to try and capture the show in a RM or just do basic RM mafia with minor flavor stuff and narrative quests. Like frankly this show is fucking insane on some levels. If I tried to capture it in a RM game faithfully, it's not really something I would personally enjoy to play and would be bastard. Though a lot of people here seem to like bastard RM games.

Just yeah.... uh yeah.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 26, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Should I be offended?  me no understando refurencu



Why don't we bring in the void expert @Superman to answer your question.


----------



## Aries (Jun 26, 2018)

Aries said:


> The Silver Age (Mafia FC) The Top 10 Scariest Hosts
> 
> After the Golden Age of Mafia comes the Silver Age of Mafia. The community was changing, the horror tropes of the past were no longer scary by this point. It was a changing of the guard, it was during this age where the creatures of the night, the boogeyman hosts started to disapear and the horror these hosts displayed was shown in public over in private.
> 
> ...



Part 2

0: CR/Aries-Nightmare on Elm street
1: Platinum-The Purge
2: WAD-The Silence of the lambs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 27, 2018)

The new fairy tail manga is sooooooo bad.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 27, 2018)

RemChu said:


> The new fairy tail manga is sooooooo bad.



The main character looks just like Gray from FT. Didn't bother reading it with how FT turned out.


----------



## Magic (Jun 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> The main character looks just like Gray from FT. Didn't bother reading it with how FT turned out.


I was watching a video of a guy reading it and making fun of it.

WRITING SOOOO BAD. 1st grade level stuff. 

Same lines repeated over and over.

"but You're his friends" some shit like that repeated 10 times like some stupid mantra.
If you have friends that will cry for you, never lose them!


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 27, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I was watching a video of a guy reading it and making fun of it.
> 
> WRITING SOOOO BAD. 1st grade level stuff.
> 
> ...



And you have Rax who unironically believes him to be a better writer than Urasawa


----------



## Magic (Jun 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> And you have Rax who unironically believes him to be a better writer than Urasawa


This drivel appeals to stupid lonely people. =]


----------



## Magic (Jun 27, 2018)

They added a Hard and Extreme mode to Ni no kuni II.
Nice.

Edit:
Seems to be standard stuff though of you do less damage and they do more, welcome addition. Higher rare drops too.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 27, 2018)

13 players left in Shizunes Warcraft game, now is a great time to start playing some Death Bingo over on my little thread


----------



## Rohan (Jun 27, 2018)

Do turbo games happen here?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 27, 2018)

Dean Winchester said:


> Do turbo games happen here?



Sometimes.


----------



## Rohan (Jun 27, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Sometimes.



How many players do these games get?
At what the are they hosted?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 27, 2018)

Dean Winchester said:


> At what the are they hosted?



Try this one again.


----------



## Rohan (Jun 27, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> Try this one again.



At what time are the games hosted?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 27, 2018)

Dean Winchester said:


> At what time are the games hosted?



There's not really any set time for that.
More like someone feels like hosting a turbo > they make thread > if enough people to play, it starts/if not enough people to play it fades away into obscurity.


----------



## Rohan (Jun 27, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> There's not really any set time for that.
> More like someone feels like hosting a turbo > they make thread > if enough people to play, it starts/if not enough people to play it fades away into obscurity.



I see. There must be a time where a majority of mafia players are online.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 27, 2018)

Dean Winchester said:


> I see. There must be a time where a majority of mafia players are online.



Can't say I've ever kept track of that in any way.


----------



## Rohan (Jun 27, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> Can't say I've ever kept track of that in any way.



In the past how many players would a Turbo game get?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 27, 2018)

Dean Winchester said:


> In the past how many players would a Turbo game get?



No idea. 
They're usually fairly small I think.


----------



## Didi (Jun 27, 2018)

@Dr. White 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 27, 2018)

Didi said:


> @Dr. White
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Too soon.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rohan (Jun 27, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> No idea.
> They're usually fairly small I think.



If there are 5 players then a game can happen.


----------



## Didi (Jun 27, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Too soon.




>last in the poule
>LAST


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 27, 2018)

Dean Winchester said:


> If there are 5 players then a game can happen.



Can, yes.
Will, Idunno.


----------



## Rohan (Jun 27, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> Can, yes.
> Will, Idunno.



If it comes to the worst, even three players can work.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 27, 2018)

Dean Winchester said:


> If it comes to the worst, even three players can work.



Good luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 27, 2018)

Didi said:


> >last in the poule
> >LAST


You can't hate from the outside


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 27, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> You can't hate from the outside



But we're Dutch, so we on the inside as fake Germans.


----------



## Didi (Jun 27, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> You can't hate from the outside




our WC qualifying poule was harder than your actual WC poule though


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 27, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> But we're Dutch, so we on the inside as fake Germans.


You guys get half credit. We must now root for Belgium. 



Didi said:


> our WC qualifying poule was harder than your actual WC poule though


Sweden was the reason you and Italy got axed


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 27, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> You guys get half credit. We must now root for Belgium.



I'm rooting for it to be over.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 27, 2018)

dean winchester?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 27, 2018)

@Superman 
Didi did.
(and Reznor)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 27, 2018)

oh no wait i remember
right


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 27, 2018)

america is fucked

rip supreme court


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> @Superman
> Didi did.
> (and Reznor)



Then they will experience Hell in Favorites. The admin and the damn Dutch.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 28, 2018)

Skatepark in my town is 4 mins away by car and 25 min via walking o.o

open 24/7
...

going there today.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 28, 2018)

Why has waffles still *(old)* in his name


----------



## Didi (Jun 28, 2018)

Because he's old

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2018)

Didi said:


> Because he's old



Here is your chance for me to forget about you in favorites Didi. Get the old out of his name. You will save you and reznor a lot of trouble


----------



## Didi (Jun 28, 2018)

why do you care?


----------



## poutanko (Jun 28, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why has waffles still *(old)* in his name


To make Didi/Rez feel younger

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 28, 2018)

poutanko said:


> To make Didi/Rez feel younger



They really need it tbh. Specially Didi.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 28, 2018)

You can see by how he made a parody of his old avatar for his new avatar. That's his way of trying to look fresh while hiding the fact his pop-culture references are all outdated by this point.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 28, 2018)

(jk TTGL is awesome)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 28, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Jun 28, 2018)

also it was because me and my bros were all wearing birbs


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 28, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why has waffles still *(old)* in his name



Because I haven't complained about it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> Because I haven't complained about it.



If it were Gifted you would have....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2018)

Didi said:


> why do you care?



Because he is my bro.....and any excuse to spite.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 28, 2018)

Superman said:


> If it were Gifted you would have....



I still wouldn't have.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 28, 2018)

Having a cold during Summer is dumb.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Nello (Jun 28, 2018)

Where's my GOAT award

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> I still wouldn't have.



The 1st and only time I ever seen you go off on anybody....thought maybe he could do it again.



Tiger said:


> Having a cold during Summer is dumb.



You have hurt your back and now getting colds in the summer. You have been doing to much early in life.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 28, 2018)

Superman said:


> The 1st and only time I ever seen you go off on anybody....thought maybe he could do it again.



Oh please, I've done it before.


----------



## Magic (Jun 28, 2018)

annnnnnnnd it's wet all day.

-_-

Guess I'll just pack clothes or something.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (Jun 28, 2018)

Superman said:


> You have hurt your back and now getting colds in the summer. You have been doing to much early in life.



I was one of those teenagers that rolled their eyes when someone told them to 'take it easy'. Football for years (american), heavy drinking, bad diet, lifting way too much weight (delivered fridges, stoves and laundry from 17 to 20)-- I was convinced of invincibility at that age.

It is not how the world works. You pay for it later lol

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Jun 28, 2018)



Reactions: Old 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 28, 2018)

Finally got fiber. I guess I can consider it kind of a birthday present even if it is almost two months late from our initial order lol.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> Oh please, I've done it before.



I do not remember.



Tiger said:


> I was one of those teenagers that rolled their eyes when someone told them to 'take it easy'. Football for years (american), heavy drinking, bad diet, lifting way too much weight (delivered fridges, stoves and laundry from 17 to 20)-- I was convinced of invincibility at that age.
> 
> It is not how the world works. You pay for it later lol



Aaaawwwww.....I have seen this and heard this tale. It is all that heavy lifting and over doing it on the weights that have done you in with to much drinking being the back breaker. I hope you have taken a more relaxed approached now a days.



nfcnorth said:


> Finally got fiber. I guess I can consider it kind of a birthday present even if it is almost two months late from our initial order lol.



Happy......Birthday?


----------



## Aries (Jun 28, 2018)

Nello said:


> Where's my GOAT award



Im the true GOAT of Mafia Nello


Greatest Of All Trollhosts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Jun 28, 2018)

Nello said:


> Where's my GOAT award




Greatest Otter All Time


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 28, 2018)

Superman said:


> I do not remember.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is my birthday so thanks

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 28, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles (old), let me know how you like them. Everyone is raving. I'm reading very, very English books right now, but if you end up praising them, maybe I'll finally check them out.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> It is my birthday so thanks



I am sorry you had to pay for your present.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 28, 2018)

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY @nfcnorth

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 28, 2018)

Notice how Superman had ignored his fate.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY @nfcnorth


Eh still two more hours for me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 28, 2018)

But the fiber internet was ordered to go in for may and now on my birthday we finally got it lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Notice how Superman had ignored his fate.



 Fool I am the Void.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 29, 2018)

Happy Birthday @Santi ~



nfcnorth said:


> Eh still two more hours for me



Happy Birthday~

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## poutanko (Jun 29, 2018)

Happy birthday @nfcnorth (want to give you avy)  

Happy birthday @Santi (want to give you Ratchet)

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Santí (Jun 29, 2018)

poutanko said:


> want to give you Ratchet



How will you do this.


----------



## poutanko (Jun 29, 2018)

Santi said:


> How will you do this.



@Ratchet


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 29, 2018)

Superman said:


> I do not remember.



It's been years, so that's understandable. 



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Mr. Waffles (old), let me know how you like them. Everyone is raving. I'm reading very, very English books right now, but if you end up praising them, maybe I'll finally check them out.



I like it so far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 29, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> It's been years, so that's understandable.
> 
> 
> 
> I like it so far.



Good to hear.

WHO KNEW IT WAS YOUR BIRTHDAY @Santi

what do you have planned

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Jun 29, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> WHO KNEW IT WAS YOUR BIRTHDAY @Santi



Azeruth.



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> what do you have planned



Work from 8:00-5:00, after that it’s anyone’s guess.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 29, 2018)

Santi said:


> ork from 8:00-5:00




happy birthday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 29, 2018)

Santi said:


> Azeruth.
> 
> 
> 
> Work from 8:00-5:00, after that it’s anyone’s guess.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 29, 2018)

Happy bday nfcnorth and Santi

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Santí (Jun 29, 2018)

Are you trying to be the next Liax and Nitty by constantly posting hideously ugly gifs and reaction images?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 29, 2018)

@Santi hope you have a chill bday week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks for the birthday wishes

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 29, 2018)

Also happy birthday @Santi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 29, 2018)

cute look

hair, backpack, kicks

Don't care about her music though.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 29, 2018)

Happy birthday @Santi and @nfcnorth ~

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Stelios (Jun 29, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles (old) why is the rating integrated with your name?


----------



## Stelios (Jun 29, 2018)

Something something protein sperm joke


----------



## Magic (Jun 29, 2018)

Perfection. Hope to hear some live performances like this soon.

Soon.


----------



## Magic (Jun 29, 2018)

Great street performances too.


----------



## Ratchet (Jun 29, 2018)

Santi said:


> How will you do this.





poutanko said:


> @Ratchet


:blu

Happy Birthday @Santi (and @nfcnorth)

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2018)

Happy Birthday @Santi you son of an admin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lew (Jun 29, 2018)

hbday @nfcnorth

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 29, 2018)

Happy birthday to both @nfcnorth @Santi enjoy your days.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 29, 2018)

Stelios said:


> @Mr. Waffles (old) why is the rating integrated with your name?



Read this.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Old 1


----------



## Tiger (Jun 29, 2018)

Happy birthday @Santi and @nfcnorth 

Try to have some fun these few days.

Make sure anyone who gets their name changed to "old" lets me know, ya?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 29, 2018)

Happy birthday, @Santi and @nfcnorth

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 29, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> Read this.


I am impressed with the huge ANAL BLEACH phrase on the page.
Got me some wild pictures in my mind.


----------



## Aries (Jun 29, 2018)

If WPK was a horror movie he would be the Jeepers Creepers of the Mafia Section

If dog lover Supreme Kage was a horror movie he would be the Cujo of the Mafia Section

If Vasto was a horror movie he would be the It Follows of the Mafia Section

If SinRaven was a horror movie he would be the Scream of the Mafia Section

If Shizune was a horror movie he wouls be The Exorcist of the Mafia Section


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2018)

Aries said:


> If WPK was a horror movie he would be the Jeepers Creepers of the Mafia Section
> 
> If dog lover Supreme Kage was a horror movie he would be the Cujo of the Mafia Section
> 
> ...



I would be.....I would be.


----------



## Aries (Jun 29, 2018)

Superman said:


> I would be.....I would be.



spITe Follows Vasto. You cant stop it only delay it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 29, 2018)

Santi said:


> Are you trying to be the next Liax and Nitty by constantly posting hideously ugly gifs and reaction images?




No. I am trying to promote Big Brother, birthday boy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 29, 2018)

@Superman 

ONE OF THE CONTESTANTS IS A ROBOT


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 29, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 29, 2018)

The legendary Patchouli!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 29, 2018)

Aries said:


> If WPK was a horror movie he would be the Jeepers Creepers of the Mafia Section
> 
> If dog lover Supreme Kage was a horror movie he would be the Cujo of the Mafia Section
> 
> ...


You can't change me to Jeepers Creepers when you made an edit of me as Cujo. 

WolfPrinceKujo


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Aries (Jun 29, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> You can't change me to Jeepers Creepers when you made an edit of me as Cujo.
> 
> WolfPrinceKujo



Guess have to give furry eater SK his original horror film comparison then, Jeepers Creepers.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> The legendary Patchouli!



holy shit it is patch.



Patchouli said:


>



Hey patch!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Superman
> 
> ONE OF THE CONTESTANTS IS A ROBOT



Its the guy


----------



## Legend (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Tiger (Jun 29, 2018)

Wife and I were teasing our Cat for getting fat and lazy over the winter.

Monday I saw her carrying a bird in her mouth and today I found a full grown rabbit half chewed.

Ok...you made your point, kitty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Jun 30, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Wife and I were teasing our Cat for getting fat and lazy over the winter.
> 
> Monday I saw her carrying a bird in her mouth and today I found a full grown rabbit half chewed.
> 
> Ok...you made your point, kitty.


Shaaaaaaaame


----------



## Didi (Jun 30, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Wife and I were teasing our Cat for getting fat and lazy over the winter.
> 
> Monday I saw her carrying a bird in her mouth and today I found a full grown rabbit half chewed.
> 
> Ok...you made your point, kitty.



cool cat


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 30, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Wife and I were teasing our Cat for getting fat and lazy over the winter.
> 
> Monday I saw her carrying a bird in her mouth and today I found a full grown rabbit half chewed.
> 
> Ok...you made your point, kitty.



Can't call it a kitty no more.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 30, 2018)

but a cat should not be ea... duh.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Jun 30, 2018)

Patchouli said:


>


you a hoe


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 30, 2018)

Hey nerd


----------



## Stelios (Jun 30, 2018)

Patchouli said:


> Hey nerd



bisch


----------



## Legend (Jun 30, 2018)

Patchouli said:


> Hey nerd


Hola Misty


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Legend (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Patchouli (Jun 30, 2018)

How have you nerds been?


----------



## Legend (Jun 30, 2018)

Im melting

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 30, 2018)

I know that feel


----------



## Legend (Jun 30, 2018)

Patchouli said:


> I know that feel


How hot is it over there?


----------



## Didi (Jun 30, 2018)

Patchouli


----------



## Didi (Jun 30, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 



fuck you come around more often

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 30, 2018)

It's about 90 right now, I live in a desert so I'm pretty used to it. 

Didi

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jun 30, 2018)

Patchouli said:


> It's about 90 right now, I live in a desert so I'm pretty used to it.


Its about 95 and cooling down. 

Its the humidity thats a pain

and our AC Broke recently

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Legend (Jun 30, 2018)

Patchouli said:


>


Thanks Buddy


----------



## Magic (Jun 30, 2018)

@Legend haven't seen you in a bit, welcome back!



Patchouli said:


> It's about 90 right now, I live in a desert so I'm pretty used to it.
> 
> Didi



Fuck arid climate. ~_~

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Jun 30, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Legend haven't seen you in a bit, welcome back!


Thanks I drift in and out


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 1, 2018)

Florence is just on another level, should be way bigger than she is.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Legend (Jul 1, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Florence is just on another level, should be way bigger than she is.


This is something we agree on i loved her ever since hearing her on a Game of Thrones Promo.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stelios (Jul 1, 2018)

@Didi cool set buddy


I'm font of your signature 




if that was my hand going up your butthole
this is precisely how it would look like

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Didi (Jul 1, 2018)

dang greeks and their buttsex

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 1, 2018)

Didi said:


> dang greeks and their buttsex



I was amazed to find that Dutch call doggy style Greek style
and what we call Spanish they call Russian


----------



## Legend (Jul 1, 2018)

@Didi @WolfPrinceKouga 

Found it:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 1, 2018)

It's like how Brazilians have a bread we call French bread.

And which Portuguese call Brazilian bread.

And French call marraqueta.


----------



## Didi (Jul 1, 2018)

or how the english call syphilis the french disease and the french call it the english disease


----------



## Tiger (Jul 1, 2018)

Didi said:


> or how the english call syphilis the french disease and the french call it the english disease



Or how everyone in the world calls them French fries, and moronic failures call them freedom fries.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Catamount (Jul 1, 2018)

freedom fries?


----------



## Catamount (Jul 1, 2018)

> The term was born in 2003 when the then  Chairman of the , , renamed the menu item in three Congressional cafeterias in response to 's  to the proposed .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Jul 1, 2018)

"Woooooooooooooow why don't you guys want to support our illegal war??????"
yup


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 1, 2018)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Catamount (Jul 1, 2018)

> a war
> playing with food
this has never been more of a synonym before


----------



## Catamount (Jul 1, 2018)

I mean.
I.
I just.
JUST.



 x100


----------



## Legend (Jul 1, 2018)

This is America.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 1, 2018)

Murica.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 1, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Murica.



That’s the codename for autism in this part of the world.


----------



## Legend (Jul 1, 2018)



Reactions: Old 2


----------



## Aries (Jul 1, 2018)

This is Mafiamurika


----------



## Aries (Jul 2, 2018)

If psychic was here it would be the Final Destination of horror films. A film series about someone getting a vision of deaths saving everyone once and then spending the rest of the film using these 100% accurate visions to try to save everyone else only for it to backfire every single time. Just like the film Psychic too was right about one of her/his visions now spends most of the game to lead town using these 100% accurate visions to save them only for it to backfire every single time leading to more townie deaths. Just like Final Destination where being able to see the future cant save you from the Grim Reaper you cant save Townies from towning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 2, 2018)

Interesting


----------



## Magic (Jul 2, 2018)

Daily nutritional value of lead.


----------



## Magic (Jul 2, 2018)

@Dragon D. Luffy 

This is from my heart. Don't come here illegally.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 2, 2018)

Can I come legally?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 2, 2018)

Assuming there is even a thing as entering USA legally at this point.


----------



## Magic (Jul 2, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Assuming there is even a thing as entering USA legally at this point.





> Currently, to qualify for an H1B visa, a company must be willing to pay a qualifying worker a minimum salary of *$60,000* annually. *Under the new regulations, companies would be required to pay a minimum of $130,000 annually.*


----------



## Legend (Jul 2, 2018)

Yeah its a bunch of BS. Its hard for Americans to get 60k annually.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 2, 2018)

Not that i was planning, but still


----------



## Legend (Jul 2, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Not that i was planning, but still


If not for my gf Id head north of the border.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 2, 2018)

That sucks.

I'm an aeronautical engineer so the most obvious place for me to get a job here is Embraer. Aka third biggest aircraft maker in the world.

Except Boeing just incorporated them. 

So now the USA is looking like a nice place to get a job.


----------



## Legend (Jul 2, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> That sucks.
> 
> I'm an aeronautical engineer so the most obvious place for me to get a job here is Embraer. Aka third biggest aircraft maker in the world.
> 
> ...


You should be fine. You dont meet the criteria to be harassed.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 2, 2018)

Legend said:


> You should be fine. You dont meet the criteria to be harassed.



Well I'm white


----------



## Legend (Jul 2, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Well I'm white


That was the implication of the criteria


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 2, 2018)

Then again not sure what fits the definition of "white" in USA. I have white skin but I'm a mix between Portuguese/Spanish/Italian/Dutch.

Am I white?

Am I latino?

Should this fucking matter?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 2, 2018)

fear


----------



## Legend (Jul 2, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Then again not sure what fits the definition of "white" in USA. I have white skin but I'm a mix between Portuguese/Spanish/Italian/Dutch.
> 
> Am I white?
> 
> ...


----------



## Magic (Jul 2, 2018)

JAPAN UP 1?!?!


----------



## Magic (Jul 2, 2018)

2-0 AYYYYY

_Omae Wa Mou Shindeiru Belgium _


----------



## Magic (Jul 2, 2018)

nani 2-2 :0


----------



## Catamount (Jul 2, 2018)

Legend said:


> If not for my gf Id head north of the border.


And she will not move why?


----------



## Didi (Jul 2, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Then again not sure what fits the definition of "white" in USA. I have white skin but I'm a mix between Portuguese/Spanish/Italian/Dutch.
> 
> Am I white?
> 
> ...




So three nonwhites and one white? Kappa


----------



## Stelios (Jul 2, 2018)

I'm actually beige

check mate atheists



RemChu said:


>





Legend said:


> Yeah its a bunch of BS. Its hard for Americans to get 60k annually.




130k eh?
that means they want to attract only top talent and not plebeians
it's the age of corporation supreme
look at Amazon. There are cities fixing their infrastructure so they can get amazon to build its H2Q there.


also @Dragon D. Luffy
>aeronautical engineer
go for Space X


----------



## Magic (Jul 2, 2018)

Crazy game, gg.


----------



## Hero (Jul 2, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Then again not sure what fits the definition of "white" in USA. I have white skin but I'm a mix between Portuguese/Spanish/Italian/Dutch.
> 
> Am I white?
> 
> ...


Sounds hot. Send pix


----------



## Magic (Jul 2, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I'm actually beige
> 
> check mate atheists
> 
> ...


Yeah my graduate student friends complained that they have to find high paying jobs immediately after graduating thanks to Trump. Student visa for them runs out and ya....

Also had a friend affected by that muslim ban :/ she missed a year here because of it.


----------



## Magic (Jul 2, 2018)

Hero said:


> Sounds hot. Send pix


Heeeeeey welcome back!


----------



## Hero (Jul 2, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Heeeeeey welcome back!


I’m just here to confirm I’m not dead.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 2, 2018)

Hero said:


> I’m just here to confirm I’m not dead.



You missed Laix doing the same thing a few months ago.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 2, 2018)

FIFA always with those Gems

@Underworld Broker Think you would like this song.

@RemChu


----------



## Stelios (Jul 2, 2018)

I seen them yesterday live

fucking A 

Bruce can still sing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 2, 2018)

also summer mood bitches


----------



## Magic (Jul 2, 2018)

heatwave here don't mention the sun....


----------



## Aries (Jul 2, 2018)

I see some wacky stuff happening. Here comes JayJays Bizzare Adventure


----------



## Aries (Jul 2, 2018)

The PilLaix Men...

Comparison on point. Mafia is just JJBA


----------



## Magic (Jul 2, 2018)

LOL


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 2, 2018)

RemChu said:


> heatwave here don't mention the sun....


I live in the southernmost city in the US


----------



## Legend (Jul 2, 2018)

Catamount said:


> And she will not move why?


She wants to be with her family. Yadda Yadda


Stelios said:


> 130k eh?
> that means they want to attract only top talent and not plebeians
> it's the age of corporation supreme
> look at Amazon. There are cities fixing their infrastructure so they can get amazon to build its H2Q there.


Yeah my hometown is in the running.


WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I live in the southernmost city in the US


THE HEAT INDEX IS 105


----------



## Legend (Jul 2, 2018)

Aries said:


> I see some wacky stuff happening. Here comes JayJays Bizzare Adventure


Which Part?


----------



## Aries (Jul 2, 2018)

Legend said:


> Which Part?



Part 2

Get Good in Mafia Tendency

JaySoph JoeStar


----------



## Legend (Jul 2, 2018)

Aries said:


> Part 2
> 
> Get Good in Mafia Tendency
> 
> JaySoph JoeStar


Who is Ceasar?


----------



## Hero (Jul 2, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You missed Laix doing the same thing a few months ago.


I don’t know her


----------



## Aries (Jul 2, 2018)

Legend said:


> Who is Ceasar?



CeasaRemchu


----------



## Legend (Jul 2, 2018)

Good stuff.

Im excited for Vento Aureo


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 2, 2018)

Aries said:


> CeasaRemchu



Who is Lisa Lisa?


----------



## Legend (Jul 2, 2018)

Superman said:


> Who is Lisa Lisa?


Random Mafia Female #1


----------



## Aries (Jul 2, 2018)

Superman said:


> Who is Lisa Lisa?


Melodie


----------



## Aries (Jul 2, 2018)

My Host Stand... Star @Platinum


----------



## Platinum (Jul 3, 2018)

Nani     ?


----------



## Legend (Jul 3, 2018)

But CR what about?

Star @Platinum @The World


----------



## Aries (Jul 3, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Nani     ?



The next Bizzare MafiAdventure. Its only right the 2 spotlight stealing squad are the main spotlight stealing squad that is Jotaro and Star Platinum. Forever linked. We'll stop WADio Brando and ZA WORLDIDI


----------



## Aries (Jul 3, 2018)

Legend said:


> But CR what about?
> 
> Star @Platinum @The World



Obtained after WADio Brando is killed in the most CR way possible via targeting me only for it to be redirected back at himself blowing up


----------



## Legend (Jul 3, 2018)

Aries said:


> Obtained after WADio Brando is killed in the most CR way possible via targeting me only for it to be redirected back at himself blowing up


Ill return to Mafia if you put me in


----------



## Aries (Jul 3, 2018)

Legend said:


> Ill return to Mafia if you put me in




Legend the Kakyoin of Part 3 of JoJos Bizzare  (Mafi)Adventure


----------



## Aries (Jul 3, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga as the Iggy of this Bizzare Adventure


----------



## Legend (Jul 3, 2018)

All the milfs are mine


----------



## Magic (Jul 3, 2018)

Come with me to the dance floor, You and me cause that´s what it´s for
Show me now what is it
You got to be doing
And the music in the house...
is so soothing​


----------



## Catamount (Jul 3, 2018)

Legend said:


> She wants to be with her family. Yadda Yadda


Iunno man it's just that with decent income you can visit family anytime, but moving when you feel like is a great thing to be able to do


----------



## Legend (Jul 3, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Iunno man it's just that with decent income you can visit family anytime, but moving when you feel like is a great think to be able to do


Trust me i get it. Im not as sentimental


----------



## Catamount (Jul 3, 2018)

Legend said:


> Trust me i get it. Im not as sentimental


I am actually sentimental myself, but loving your family does not mean living in their pockets. I work in a different city and I do not come to visit every day.
Tbh I kinda stay away the people who do not want to move away from their families, because in the end it comes to having a relationship with their families  too  And I have my own parents, don't want another ones and their views on the proper living.


----------



## Didi (Jul 3, 2018)

Aries said:


> The next Bizzare MafiAdventure. Its only right the 2 spotlight stealing squad are the main spotlight stealing squad that is Jotaro and Star Platinum. Forever linked. We'll stop WADio Brando and ZA WORLDIDI




>not DiDio Brando and ZA WAD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 3, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I am actually sentimental myself, but loving your family does not mean living in their pockets. I work in a different city and I do not come to visit every day.
> Tbh I kinda stay away the people who do not want to move away from their families, because in the end it comes to having a relationship with their families  too  And I have my own parents, don't want another ones and their views on the proper living.


The irony is that ill be moving soon away from mine to be closer to her. We'll be getting our own place soon afterwards. Eventually she wants to move out east. But who knows. I love the city where she lives so i dont mind it. I just came back from there last week.


----------



## Aries (Jul 3, 2018)

Didi said:


> >not DiDio Brando and ZA WAD



Either or works honestly


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 3, 2018)

Didi said:


> >not DiDio Brando and ZA WAD





Aries said:


> Either or works honestly



Oh yeah, that sounds even better.


----------



## Aries (Jul 3, 2018)

*Naruto*(_*vs. DragonBall*_) *Mafia*

*The Saiyans*



Eliminate all threats to the Saiyans.

*Raditz*


(Scouter) Every cycle you can target a player and find out their role.


(When Raditz is killed or lynched the player who dealt the killing blow will have their role revealed to the Saiyans. Works once)


(Tail Whip) When this is activated you can target any player and dice block them for a phase

(Heavy Finish) When this is activated you can target any player and if they are Naruto or Goku they are killed. Works once

(Im a Top Class Warrior!) When this is activated you can negate first action from any Rival in the game. (Part 1 Naruto/Sasuke) (Part 2 Naruto/Sasuke), (Kakashi/Might Guy), (Sakura/Ino), (Neji/Rock Lee), (Goku/Piccolo). Works twice

(Double Sunday) When this is activated you can target 2 players. The players must face off in R/P/S. The loser gets half their abilities negated for 2 cycles. Works three times

(Didn't think you'd fall for that) When this is activated you can redirect the lynch to the player with the 2nd most votes. Works once


*Nappa*

(Volcanic Eruption) When this is activated you can destroy the area obtaining the DragonBall and Akatsuki member on the map

(Saibaman) When this is activated you can summon 6 Saibamen into the game. Each Saibamen can use one of the following abilities as a one shot

-Janitor a lynch
-Janitor a Faction Kill
- Protect the Saiyans from actions for one cycle
-Allow Radditz a second usage of one of his abilities
-Copy a ability used from town as a 2 shot ability
-"Bomb"

(Blazing Storm) When this is activated you can for one cycle negate all protection abilities. Works once

(Bomber BX) When this is activated you can target any player and super kill them. Works once

(Breaker Canon) When this is activated when a Kill shot is used you can negate it. Works once

(Saiyan Elite Warrior) Nappa is immune to most actions in the game. Only role abilities that can affect Nappa are Sage Mode(Naruto/Jiraiya), Kyuubi Naruto(4 Tails and up), Mangekyou Sharingan(Itachi/Sasuke), Destructo Disk(Krillin), Kaioken(Goku), (Akatsuki)


*Vegeta*

(Prince of all Saiyans) You are the Leader of the Saiyans. Immune to lie detects, investigation results and regular kill shots.

(It's over 9000!) When this is activated you can use a second investigation during the cycle. Works once

(Galic Gun) When this is activated you cam role block a player each cyxle

(Tail Slicer) When this is activated Vegeta can target any player and if they are Great Ape(Kid Goku/Gohan), Tailed Beast(Kyuubi Naruto/Gaara/Minato) or Kiba/Akamaru. Works twice

(Dirty Fireworks) When this is activated you can target any player and use a kill shot on them. If the player is killed their role is Janitored. Works twice

(Galaxy Breaker) When Nappa or Radditz are about to be killed or lynched you can activate this killing them off yourself. You gain their abilities as one-shots. Works once

(Super Explosive Wave) When this is activated you can protect the Saiyans from any actions for one cycle. Any actions that target them during this cycle have all their actions redirected back at themselves for one cycle. Works once

(Power Ball) Can only be activated during the fourth cycle. It increases Vegetas vote power by 3x.

(*Great Ape Vegeta*) unlocked after Power Ball has been activated​


----------



## Aries (Jul 3, 2018)

After the success of Nintendo vs Sega Mafia want to do more similar vs types of games that incorporate the dice roll mechanic /World/Board Map. Naruto Game has been on hiatus purgatory. Will start with that game. I dont want my Naruto Game to be compared to somebody elses which is why going to add Dragonball to the mix. Feel very good this game will be better then Nintendo vs Sega Game was.


----------



## Aries (Jul 3, 2018)

100% Santi


----------



## Stelios (Jul 3, 2018)

@Aries your role building is always top notch. How about you write a game and give to @iwandesu to host/deliver ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 3, 2018)

I mean Aries roles with iwandesu delivery

That will be some hardcore shit 
Not to mention ultra fun


----------



## Aries (Jul 3, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I mean Aries roles with iwandesu delivery
> 
> That will be some hardcore shit
> Not to mention ultra fun



Nintendo vs Sega Mafia was more or less that. @novaselinenever was one of the best co hosts ever. Without him game wouldnt have been as great as it was. I dont mind taking the backseat going forward in my games. If Iwandesu or novaseline or anyone wants to take the challenge of more or less hosting a CR game while i help from the sidelines like previous game i dont mind giving them the free reign by just making the roles/mechanics


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 3, 2018)

Stelios said:


> @Aries your role building is always top notch. How about you write a game and give to @iwandesu to host/deliver ?


lol
it is not a terrible idea.


----------



## Ratchet (Jul 3, 2018)

Penalties. It's always fucking penalties.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 3, 2018)

If England gets the D


----------



## Stelios (Jul 3, 2018)

Ahahahaha Henderson missed ahahahahaha


----------



## Stelios (Jul 3, 2018)

colombia goes home in the end 

i love soccer


----------



## Didi (Jul 3, 2018)

PICKFORD YOU FUCKING HERO   

PENALTY CURSE BROKEN

COMING HOME FUCKING CONFIRMED


----------



## Didi (Jul 3, 2018)

WAIT THIS ISNT THE WC THREAD


----------



## Stelios (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Didi (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Jul 3, 2018)

I never pondered or fathomed the level of your nerditude


----------



## Darth (Jul 3, 2018)

Ok someone join slut city so we can get this shit on the road we need one more player


----------



## Aries (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Jul 4, 2018)

I haven’t seen a single episode of Jojo or read the manga. 

Anime: dubbed or jap?


----------



## Catamount (Jul 4, 2018)

@Stelios you watch dubbed anime?


----------



## Stelios (Jul 4, 2018)

Catamount said:


> @Stelios you watch dubbed anime?




I watched DBZ dubbed yes


----------



## Catamount (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Jul 4, 2018)

Catamount said:


>





Goosebumps 
Every damn time 
For the last 20+ years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Jul 4, 2018)

Man, you know I like you, but I can't, I do not like what you like.
This is so not for me.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 4, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Man, you know I like you, but I can't, I do not like what you like.
> This is so not for me.



Got it. As far DBZ goes nothing can top dubbed for me. The new computer generated anime are most of them crap with a few exceptions and yes those I watch in their original language.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 4, 2018)

Thought tbh I can’t remember the last anime I watched that made an impact 

Last one  was Hellsing Ultimate that’s already 12 years ago


----------



## Didi (Jul 4, 2018)

DBZ is better for me dubbed, partly because of nostalgia, partly because Goku sounds fucking ridiculous in his jap voice


----------



## Aries (Jul 4, 2018)

Yu yu Hakusho dub is better then the original


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 4, 2018)

Stelios said:


> @Aries your role building is always top notch. How about you write a game and give to @iwandesu to host/deliver ?



Probably the only one who can Co host for CR.



Aries said:


> Nintendo vs Sega Mafia was more or less that. @novaselinenever was one of the best co hosts ever. Without him game wouldnt have been as great as it was. I dont mind taking the backseat going forward in my games. If Iwandesu or novaseline or anyone wants to take the challenge of more or less hosting a CR game while i help from the sidelines like previous game i dont mind giving them the free reign by just making the roles/mechanics



Didn't that game mentally break @novaselinenever mind and drive him into a deep crazed depression unlike anythingseen before?



Stelios said:


> I haven’t seen a single episode of Jojo or read the manga.
> 
> Anime: dubbed or jap?



Dubbed....because that is the only one I have seen.



Catamount said:


> Man, you know I like you, but I can't, I do not like what you like.
> This is so not for me.



Cat you weeb dork...



Stelios said:


> Thought tbh I can’t remember the last anime I watched that made an impact
> 
> Last one  was Hellsing Ultimate that’s already 12 years ago



Only one I can recall is kill LA kill which was what....2 or so years ago? Before that....I do not remember.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 4, 2018)

Most anime is better subbed.

However, Studio Ghibli movies go all-out casting voice actors. Like a Disney or Pixar movie in star power.


----------



## Aries (Jul 4, 2018)

Superman said:


> Probably the only one who can Co host for CR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




CR games mentally break most people. Id say he handled it much better then most people would have if they were co hosting. The Gohan to my Goku... He just needs a trigger to unlock his full potiential just like gohan. He will deal with the Perfect AssCell


----------



## Aries (Jul 4, 2018)

Im curious to see which hosts could host a CR made game


----------



## Ratchet (Jul 4, 2018)

Superman said:


> Only one I can recall is kill LA kill which was what....2 or so years ago? Before that....I do not remember


I remember that airing, watched a few episodes at the time. Just checked and realised it came out in 2013...

Fuck. I feel old.


----------



## Legend (Jul 4, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I haven’t seen a single episode of Jojo or read the manga.
> 
> Anime: dubbed or jap?


The dub is fine. I watched part 1 and 2 dubbed and subbed alternately. Part 3 Subbed.


----------



## Legend (Jul 4, 2018)

I find it funny the voice of McCree from Overwatch is Jotaro


----------



## nfcnorth (Jul 4, 2018)

Anime I prefered dubbed:
Code geass (it also makes more sense in English given the plot)
Dragon Ball

most of the rest I am fine with either version but those 2 I vastly prefer the english dub.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 4, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Got it. As far DBZ goes nothing can top dubbed for me. The new computer generated anime are most of them crap with a few exceptions and yes those I watch in their original language.


Oh come one, we are not talking about classics in general, but about this particular one. If you put it that way, then I would say that only modern anime following the steps of the previous masterpieces are becoming my favorites.


Superman said:


> Cat you weeb dork...


that's about thinking Stelios is chill right


----------



## Magic (Jul 4, 2018)

I tried giving some lettuce to wild rabbits in my yard, they looked at me like O_O for a few seconds and ran off...The baby one doesn't run though. Nice to see the local population in my neighborhood bounce back with no nearby cats to prey upon them. Pretty sure they live like under the deck or something.

I was thinking of setting up a box of treats for them
Then a bird feeder,
ham fat stuff for woodpeckers, had a neighbor who use to do that.



nfcnorth said:


> Anime I prefered dubbed:
> Code geass (it also makes more sense in English given the plot)
> Dragon Ball
> 
> most of the rest I am fine with either version but those 2 I vastly prefer the english dub.


my best friend is still waiting for Code Geass 2.....

lol


----------



## Legend (Jul 4, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I tried giving some lettuce to wild rabbits in my yard, they looked at me like O_O for a few seconds and ran off...The baby one doesn't run though. Nice to see the local population in my neighborhood bounce back with no nearby cats to prey upon them. Pretty sure they live like under the deck or something.
> 
> I was thinking of setting up a box of treats for them
> Then a bird feeder,
> ...


Code Geass R3 coming out late this year or early next year


----------



## Magic (Jul 4, 2018)

To my fellow Americans, hope you had a great Independence day. I went to a friends house for bbq and fun. I skated all afternoon while one of their neighbors were launching fireworks. There is a horse stable across the street and the horses were going crazy at the booms lol. Good times.   I had a beer, corona, warm though so ew. Sodas, soda in glass bottle watermelon...,  On the drive home on the highway could see fireworks from different towns going off. Came late to the lake one at my home but saw a little.  overall pretty lot afternoon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 4, 2018)

Pretty lit*


----------



## Magic (Jul 4, 2018)

Legend said:


> Code Geass R3 coming out late this year or early next year


It's stupid it took so long. The OVA movies were a bad idea. Great series, wasted. I wanted Geass to be my new Gundam.


----------



## Legend (Jul 4, 2018)

RemChu said:


> It's stupid it took so long. The OVA movies were a bad idea. Great series, wasted. I wanted Geass to be my new Gundam.


They added some scenes. Have you seen the trailer/teaser for the new one?


----------



## Magic (Jul 4, 2018)

No haven't seen the trailer. you can post it here if u want.


----------



## Aries (Jul 4, 2018)

Naruto (vs Dragonball) Mafia Roles-*Indies*

*Mercenary Tao*

You win the game as Mercenary Tao when Kid Goku has been eliminated by the end of the 1st cycle

(Ultimate Final Strategy) This activates at the start of the game. If you are lynched 1st day phase you take out Kid Gokus role from the game and win the game

(Dodon Ray) When this is activated you can target any player and redirect one of their abilities to any player of your choosing. 

(Crane Style Assassin Strike) When this is activated you can use one ability from a dead player as a one shot. Works four times

(Grenade) When this is activated you can destroy a incoming town action. Works four times

(Flying Pillar) When this is activated for one cycle all actions that target you are nexus'd to someone else at random. Works three times

(*Cyborg Mercenary Tao*) This is activated if Ultimate Final Strategy fails. You gain 2x vote power and now win when Kid Goku, Tien, and Team 7(Kakashi, Naruto, Sakura and Part 1 Sasuke) have been eliminated from the game. 

(3D Scan Mode) When this is activated you can target any Team 7 Role excluding Naruto or Kid Goku find out their role. 

(Super Dodon Wave) When this is activated you can target any player and if they are Naruto or Tien you kill them. Works 3 times

(Hidden Blade) When this is activated you can target a player you have scanned and face them in a R/P/S battle. If you win you can use a kill shot on them. Works three times but if you lose twice this ability is destroyed​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 5, 2018)

Yo isn't that like a super hard win con? ^ 1st cycle....

K read it all. The 3d scan,  super dodon wave and hidden blade are all part of the cyborg abilities?


----------



## Magic (Jul 5, 2018)

Cool role but anyone playing will know there is a jester in it now.


----------



## Legend (Jul 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> No haven't seen the trailer. you can post it here if u want.


----------



## Marvel (Jul 5, 2018)

@shade0180 do you have a PS4 by chance?


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 5, 2018)

Gifted said:


> @shade0180 do you have a PS4 by chance?


Nope. I don't play console.


----------



## Didi (Jul 5, 2018)

whyyyyyy
code geass had literally the most perfect ending ever
why a sequel
dumb


----------



## Legend (Jul 5, 2018)

Didi said:


> whyyyyyy
> code geass had literally the most perfect ending ever
> why a sequel
> dumb


You know you can always act like it doesnt exist and you can be satisfied that way.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 5, 2018)

In her place 
One hundred candles burning 
As salty sweat drips from her breast
Her hips move and I can feel what they’re saying - swaying


----------



## Stelios (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Didi (Jul 5, 2018)

Legend said:


> You know you can always act like it doesnt exist and you can be satisfied that way.




No, I'll watch it
I'll pretend it doesn't exist if it shits on the original though


----------



## Marvel (Jul 5, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> Nope. I don't play console.


Interesting I could’ve sworn I saw your name a month back while playing Friday the 13th.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 5, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Interesting I could’ve sworn I saw your name a month back while playing Friday the 13th.


Some shit head is using my name in some game or some shit. I found a video in Youtube with my name on it and it was cheating on a game.

Basically this user name is not exclusive to me, I do use it a lot but it isn't always me who uses it.


----------



## Marvel (Jul 5, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> Some shit head is using my name in some game or some shit. I found a video in Youtube with my name on it and it was cheating on a game.
> 
> Basically this user name is not exclusive to me, I do use it a lot but it isn't always me who uses it.



So someone from NF is using your name on video games?


----------



## Marvel (Jul 5, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch you still alive...I kinda remember you?


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 5, 2018)

Gifted said:


> So someone from NF is using your name on video games?


probably from some other website.

I started using this name a long time ago (When I was still in Highschool) around 05, Adventure Quest Battleon -> I had this name, Kongregate -> I also had this name, I'm one of the impossible badge hogger on that site, Runescape -> I also had this name, there's also a lot more website and MMO.

basically there's a lot of possibility that someone from some other community is using my name.

 probably someone I interacted before or some shit.


----------



## Marvel (Jul 5, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> probably from some other website.
> 
> I started using this name a long time ago (When I was still in Highschool) around 05, Adventure Quest Battleon -> I had this name, Kongregate -> I also had this name, I'm one of the impossible badge hogger on that site, Runescape -> I also had this name.
> 
> ...


Ah makes sense...never heard of any of those except RuneScape which I heard was popular.

My time is Wizard 101 and WoWC


----------



## Magic (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Jul 5, 2018)

@Stelios I'll apparently be visiting Greece ;0


----------



## Magic (Jul 5, 2018)

Has the chick from _It follows, _which if you haven't seen it was a nice horrorish film .


Hal 2001+ Saw/ Cube vibes


----------



## Stelios (Jul 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Stelios I'll apparently be visiting Greece ;0



Good for you lad.

I m doing Spain this summer


----------



## Magic (Jul 5, 2018)

\
Not really into 3d kids movie, but actually like this....


----------



## Magic (Jul 5, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Good for you lad.
> 
> I m doing Spain this summer


Any local dishes you recommend?


----------



## Magic (Jul 5, 2018)

It's like if Kojima directed a movie, kind of.


cool

it was given me a girl with the dragon tattoo vibe since MC is edgey punk, surprised girl is in the title. Are the two related?


----------



## Stelios (Jul 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Any local dishes you recommend?



Where are you going ?


----------



## Stelios (Jul 5, 2018)

Like city. Each region and city have their own delicacies


----------



## Didi (Jul 5, 2018)

Athens is so disappointing
ugly dirty city


----------



## Stelios (Jul 5, 2018)

Didi said:


> Athens is so disappointing
> ugly dirty city



Yeah I dumbed that bitch after 8 years for Utrecht


----------



## Magic (Jul 5, 2018)

*checks Itinerary*

7/11 arrival in athens

visiting Crete Greece 7/13

arrive in Jerusalem 7/15
7/18 Limmassol Cyprus
19-20 Rhodes and Patmos
then uh Santorini

wow

a lot of greece

22 corinth etc.

cool cool.


----------



## Magic (Jul 5, 2018)

I'm skate these places.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> visiting Crete Greece 7/13



Ask to drink Τσικουδιά
Taste their Αντικριστό dish
Lunch with Χανιώτικο μπουρέκι 
Take a χωριάτικη σαλάτα and seek local Cretan Olive oil




RemChu said:


> 19-20 Rhodes and Patmos
> then uh Santorini



Rhodes Santorini

Taste their local wines

Have in Rhodes : πιταρούδια, κολοκυθοκεφτέδες, ντολμάδες με φακιές, κυκλάμινα, κατσικάκι στον πυδιακό as well as a taste of their local cheese products.


Visit Santorini’s three different color beaches , go to Oia and have octopus and a glass of wine while seeing the sunset (this place is expensive but worth it).

Patmos: has some serious places for Christians (the cave were John’s Revelations was written) and the homonymous monastery.
I don’t know any local foods there but yeah average local food products are already over 9000 better from your casual US industrial cloned genetically modified crap.


Have fun and be careful on the street at night. Lots of tourists drunk drive.


----------



## Magic (Jul 5, 2018)

I knew of the oil thing. 
I'll write this down, thanks


----------



## Magic (Jul 5, 2018)

Legit not sure how to pronounce this stuff, google translate ftw


----------



## Catamount (Jul 5, 2018)

That code geas trailer is the most useless and pointless trailer ever
wtf clamp
are all the read clamp are dead


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 5, 2018)

Legend said:


> You know you can always act like it doesnt exist and you can be satisfied that way.



 I will check this out or read the synopsis.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 5, 2018)

You weeb dork.


----------



## Aries (Jul 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Yo isn't that like a super hard win con? ^ 1st cycle....
> 
> K read it all. The 3d scan,  super dodon wave and hidden blade are all part of the cyborg abilities?



Yeah, additionally Cyborg Tao abilities keeps previous mercenary tao abilities. Its a hard win con yes but its a optional one. Can ignore it and try to wait it out. Ill likely add 2 jesters this game


----------



## Rohan (Jul 5, 2018)

Finalbeta told me that he wanted you all to come and play in his mafia game. You may play if you wish: Ministry of Culture .


----------



## Stelios (Jul 5, 2018)

Woohoo the return of the fucking Wolverine  @shit


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> It's like if Kojima directed a movie, kind of.
> 
> 
> cool
> ...



I have this in Swedish, but I don't know if I want to read it. It's "basically" fanfiction from the trilogy. The publishers wanted to keep the series alive, so they hired a new author.


----------



## Santí (Jul 5, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I have this in Swedish, but I don't know if I want to read it. It's "basically" fanfiction from the trilogy. The publishers wanted to keep the series alive, so they hired a new author.



Did your shirt shrink in the washing machine?


----------



## Legend (Jul 5, 2018)

When did you become a mod?


----------



## Santí (Jul 5, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> old



You're talking to a guy who can't even remember a "really good movie" that shares his name.


----------



## Legend (Jul 5, 2018)

Santi said:


> You're talking to a guy who can't even remember a "really good movie" that shares his name.


YOU WERENT A MOD WHEN I WAS LAST HERE

I WAS GONNA SAY CONGRATULATIONS YOU ASS


----------



## Marvel (Jul 5, 2018)

Legend said:


> YOU WERENT A MOD WHEN I WAS LAST HERE
> 
> I WAS GONNA SAY CONGRATULATIONS YOU ASS


He had to have become mod within the last month or two


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 5, 2018)

Legend said:


> YOU WERENT A MOD WHEN I WAS LAST HERE
> 
> I WAS GONNA SAY CONGRATULATIONS YOU ASS



Did you wish him a happy birthday?


----------



## Marvel (Jul 5, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Why'd you decide to pay NF a visit after ghosting for a month?


Ghosting?


----------



## Santí (Jul 5, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Ghosting?





> When a person cuts off all  with their friends or the person they're dating, with  warning or notice before hand. You'll mostly see them avoiding  phone calls, social media, and avoiding them in public.


----------



## Marvel (Jul 5, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch @Santi 
I didn’t ghost considering I have no friends here and I’m definitely not dating anyone here and no one has really tried to contact me.


----------



## Marvel (Jul 5, 2018)

And what do you mean no warning? I was fucking banned it’s not like I could’ve said “Hey I’m gonna get banned so uh see ya later”


----------



## Santí (Jul 5, 2018)

Gifted said:


> And what do you mean no warning? I was fucking banned it’s not like I could’ve said “Hey I’m gonna get banned so uh see ya later”



Your ban ended May 30th. It's July the 5th.

Also don't get hung up on the "friends" or "dating" part, we are still one community that you are a part of and when you disappear on the tribe you're going ghost all the same.


----------



## Marvel (Jul 5, 2018)

Santi said:


> Your ban ended May 30th. It's July the 5th.
> 
> Also don't get hung up on the "friends" or "dating" part, we are still one community that you are a part of and when you disappear on the tribe you're going ghost all the same.


 Damn I’m assuming you can see ban records as a Mod.


----------



## Marvel (Jul 5, 2018)

I came back a few weeks ago iirc


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 5, 2018)

Gifted said:


> @Benedict Cumberzatch @Santi
> I didn’t ghost considering I have no friends here and I’m definitely not dating anyone here and no one has really tried to contact me.





Why'd you tag me here, saying what's up, if you didn't consider me a friend



Gifted said:


> I came back a few weeks ago iirc



Yeah, like Santi said, I think you came back one day after your ban, then never showed up again until today. So... it's been a month.


----------



## Marvel (Jul 5, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Why'd you tag me here, saying what's up, if you didn't consider me a friend
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, like Santi said, I think you came back one day after your ban, then never showed up again until today. So... it's been a month.



Ok maybe I was being a little humble. I do have friends here


----------



## Marvel (Jul 5, 2018)

Oh shit I forgot about the AoT Gamr


----------



## Santí (Jul 5, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Damn I’m assuming you can see ban records as a Mod.



Well, yes, but I checked up on you a while back and noticed you were unbanned already.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 5, 2018)

Santi said:


> Well, yes, but I checked up on you a while back and noticed you were unbanned already.



Santi, help me take down White Woof Woof.


----------



## Marvel (Jul 5, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Santi, help me take down White Woof Woof.


Yeah I hate that guy let’s get him


----------



## Marvel (Jul 5, 2018)

Zatch Cinera has been active recently and I counted on you to tell me who he was


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 5, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Yeah I hate that guy let’s get him



White Wolf is no longer the moderator of this section.

But now he is the moderator of everything. 



Gifted said:


> Zatch Cinera has been active recently and I counted on you to tell me who he was



I don't have any clue what you're alluding to. 

@Cinera


----------



## Marvel (Jul 5, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> White Wolf is no longer the moderator of this section.
> 
> But now he is the moderator of everything.
> 
> ...


Remember guy from OJ I sent you a screenshot of our conversation


----------



## Marvel (Jul 5, 2018)

The moderator of everything? What the fuck man...this system is corrupted.

Why can’t the real sincere and chill mods get that titlr


----------



## Santí (Jul 5, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Santi, help me take down White Woof Woof.



I still have use for him.


----------



## Marvel (Jul 5, 2018)

Say my rep is a person...I got shot in the fucking gut and am now laying on the pavement bleeding out slowly


----------



## Marvel (Jul 5, 2018)

And right now I could use some bandages


----------



## Santí (Jul 5, 2018)

No, you'll lay there and bleed until you figure out what it is you're doing wrong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Jul 5, 2018)

Santi said:


> No, not until you realize what it is you're doing wrong


Can I get a little hint mon


----------



## Marvel (Jul 5, 2018)

I’m losing feeling in my legs man I don’t got much longer


----------



## Santí (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Aries (Jul 6, 2018)

To get Santis E-Dick you gotta tsundere it up. Santi likes his foreskinplay kinky like that. The chase is the exciting part of the hunt

It's not like i wanted your rep Santi....baka


----------



## Marvel (Jul 6, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I don't know what you're referring to. I have no PMs from you.


Okay let’s play dumb.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Jul 6, 2018)

Gifted said:


> I’m losing feeling in my legs man I don’t got much longer



Stop trying to brake the masturbation record it’s taking a toll on you


----------



## Stelios (Jul 6, 2018)

shit said:


> what?


----------



## Magic (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## shit (Jul 6, 2018)

oh yeah I knew about this, kinda already happened like 6 months ago but he's finally getting his ongoing back
and his claws heat up now? so dumb, but I guess that's so he can cut through ANYTHING, meh


----------



## Tiger (Jul 6, 2018)

shit said:


> oh yeah I knew about this, kinda already happened like 6 months ago but he's finally getting his ongoing back
> and his claws heat up now? so dumb, but I guess that's so he can cut through ANYTHING, meh



Whoa hold on...we're allowed to not immediately love everything to do with Wolverine?

Stay dead tbh.

Also...Gifted, I'm gonna go get you a glass of water to take care of that thirst.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 6, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Whoa hold on...we're allowed to not immediately love everything to do with Wolverine?
> 
> Stay dead tbh.



Him being dead was not a bad thing for me imo. The spin up of Old Man Logan is fucking amazing.
Not sure what to expect now but it all boils down to delivery


----------



## Stelios (Jul 6, 2018)

I see your mashup
And raise with this


----------



## Didi (Jul 6, 2018)

Re-raise


----------



## Stelios (Jul 6, 2018)

Right back at you


----------



## Didi (Jul 6, 2018)

kek, didn't know that one


----------



## Legend (Jul 6, 2018)

Yeah Wolverine has been back from the dead for a lil while now. His new ongoing should be interesting.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 6, 2018)

why not milk the tit til its dry
here lies creativity 
father of originality, husband of ingenuity
rip
F


----------



## Marvel (Jul 6, 2018)

Legend said:


> Yeah Wolverine has been back from the dead for a lil while now. His new ongoing should be interesting.


Iirc he died trying to save some mutants and liquid adamantium got on him and hardened.


----------



## Marvel (Jul 6, 2018)

shit said:


> oh yeah I knew about this, kinda already happened like 6 months ago but he's finally getting his ongoing back
> and his claws heat up now? so dumb, but I guess that's so he can cut through ANYTHING, meh


What’s the explanation for him having heating claws? 

Reminds me of “The Wolverine” with the Samurai who had the heating katana.


----------



## Aries (Jul 6, 2018)

It just works


----------



## Aries (Jul 7, 2018)

100% accurate description of Gifteds first stint in the mafia section


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 7, 2018)

Aries said:


> 100% accurate description of Gifteds first stint in the mafia section


Kovu's actually cool though.


----------



## Aries (Jul 7, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Kovu's actually cool though.



He just needs a little more time before he can find his footing here


That or someone takes him under their wing and make a Mafia Man out of him


----------



## shit (Jul 7, 2018)

Gifted said:


> What’s the explanation for him having heating claws?
> 
> Reminds me of “The Wolverine” with the Samurai who had the heating katana.


I guess we'll find out when his book launches
I haven't seen any mention of it in other books, but I skipped all the lead up "hunt for Wolverine" books


----------



## Legend (Jul 7, 2018)

It will probably be his 2nd mutation or a after effect from having the space stone


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 7, 2018)

shit said:


> oh yeah I knew about this, kinda already happened like 6 months ago but he's finally getting his ongoing back
> and his claws heat up now? so dumb, but I guess that's so he can cut through ANYTHING, meh



Are you posting here to return to mafia?



Tiger said:


> Whoa hold on...we're allowed to not immediately love everything to do with Wolverine?
> 
> Stay dead tbh.
> 
> Also...Gifted, I'm gonna go get you a glass of water to take care of that thirst.



You do not seem to like Wolverine...


----------



## Tiger (Jul 7, 2018)

I _did_ like Wolverine. That was when he was allowed to appear alongside a team and sometimes be a supporting character instead of the spotlight of every Marvel conversation for the last 15 years.

He's not the be all end all of comic book characters or MCU characters. And I was happy when they had the balls to actually kill him and allow a new generation to run with his legacy.

I like Laura, and it was about time the old Canadian killer sat down and had a rest.

But noooo, their balls shrunk up inside them and here he comes, to wrench the spotlight away from anything that could possibly be new and different.

It's not Wolverine I resent. *It's his fans.*


----------



## Magic (Jul 7, 2018)

One Piece is turning 21.

Wow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 7, 2018)

Tiger said:


> It's not Wolverine I resent. *It's his fans.*




Blame MCU. Wolverine’s fan base peaked after cinematic Wolverine appeared. Personally I m a Wolverine fan since 1996.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 7, 2018)

It's mostly the cowardice of writers and comic companies to not let a character stay dead just because some people are butthurt.

You know how dumb it was that Quicksilver was offed so easily in the movies? But at least you can be pretty confident you won't see him revived for some cockamamie bullshit reason. So I respect the MCU writers more than comic writers.

If Infinity War/Avengers 4 wraps up with Tony Stark and Steve Rogers dead...I damn well hope they stay dead.

The reviving of dead characters in comics is the biggest mistake big-name comics ever made. It completely belittles the entire effect of death, and it's a cheap as fuck way to write a story for hacks and gobbled up by total idiots.


----------



## Ishmael (Jul 7, 2018)

So their not running with the Laura storyline? Smh her comics are great I can only imagine the success a standalone film for her would have.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 7, 2018)

Faves roles go out tonight after I get home from a backyard bbq

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 7, 2018)

Tiger said:


> It's mostly the cowardice of writers and comic companies to not let a character stay dead just because some people are butthurt.



This is a business and their release priorities are directly influenced by their client base. 
So yeah your anger is rightfully placed on the fan base


----------



## Catamount (Jul 7, 2018)

Tiger said:


> If Infinity War/Avengers 4 wraps up with Tony Stark and Steve Rogers dead...


----------



## Tiger (Jul 7, 2018)

Catamount said:


>



As is the most credible rumor currently circulating. Based, if nothing else, on contract renewals and lack thereof.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 7, 2018)

Stelios said:


> This is a business and their release priorities are directly influenced by their client base.
> So yeah your anger is rightfully placed on the fan base



It's a shitty business model, actually. It's weak. There has to be a point where a company is bold enough to say "this is the way it is, take it or leave it." And if they're too weak to do that, then stop killing characters in the first place. It's downright moronic.

Imagine George R R Martin bringing back a murdered character simply because of public outcry. 

Bottom line, if Ace can stay dead, so can Cap or Wolvie. And if that's too final and sad for people...how about they just fucking retire already. Fans unwilling to embrace change, and writers/companies unwilling to enforce change are ruining comic books. And it's one of the main reasons for their decline, like it or not.

MCU has comics beat down. So without bold changes, they're done.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 7, 2018)

I just lost 2.9 million euros

*FUCK FUCK  A:LJSDL:AJSDJ*


----------



## Marvel (Jul 7, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I just lost 2.9 million euros
> 
> *FUCK FUCK  A:LJSDL:AJSDJ*


What the FUCKKK


----------



## Stelios (Jul 7, 2018)

Gifted said:


> What the FUCKKK



yeah I checked the motherfucking Lotto and i didn't get the jackpot


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Marvel (Jul 7, 2018)

Stelios said:


> yeah I checked the motherfucking Lotto and i didn't get the jackpot


----------



## Didi (Jul 7, 2018)

Tiger said:


> It's mostly the cowardice of writers and comic companies to not let a character stay dead just because some people are butthurt.
> 
> You know how dumb it was that Quicksilver was offed so easily in the movies? But at least you can be pretty confident you won't see him revived for some cockamamie bullshit reason. So I respect the MCU writers more than comic writers.
> 
> ...




didn't like the first Avengers film have a death that wasn't a death lmao

that shield agent guy
caulson or something


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> didn't like the first Avengers film have a death that wasn't a death lmao
> 
> that shield agent guy
> caulson or something




*Spoiler*: __ 




That is fixed eventually


----------



## Tiger (Jul 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> didn't like the first Avengers film have a death that wasn't a death lmao
> 
> that shield agent guy
> caulson or something



1. Aside from Fury telling everyone he was dead, I don't remember it being a sure thing.

2. Is 'Marvel Agents of Shield' canon MCU? I guess that one is for Legend.

If so,


*Spoiler*: _Since Legbro tagged his_ 





Then no, he was never really dead.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 7, 2018)

Odin, though, is legit dead. In the comics, they'd for sure bring him back.


----------



## Aries (Jul 7, 2018)

Unless your uncle Ben nobody stays dead in comics.


----------



## Legend (Jul 7, 2018)

@Tiger Since Logan has died. Laura and Old Man Logan were around. We also had his sons around. Wolverine has returned but his appearances have been cameos lately. He gets a new solo in September.


But the person who is now appearing in every comic for the past 10 years is Deadpool.


----------



## Magic (Jul 7, 2018)

Did any of you see Deadpool 2 how was it?


----------



## Santí (Jul 8, 2018)

Your forum belongs to me now. 





Patchouli said:


>



Patchy-bear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 8, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Did any of you see Deadpool 2 how was it?


Its cool. Not as good as the first.


----------



## Legend (Jul 8, 2018)

Santi said:


> Your forum belongs to me now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BOOOOOOOO


----------



## Tiger (Jul 8, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Did any of you see Deadpool 2 how was it?



It's a good movie. My bias would say it's fucking _great_, but even if I'm a fan-- I wouldn't recommend a bad movie. I also understand not everyone has the same sense of humor.



Santi said:


> Your forum belongs to me now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome to a thankless job


----------



## Catamount (Jul 8, 2018)

Tiger said:


> As is the most credible rumor currently circulating. Based, if nothing else, on contract renewals and lack thereof.


But this is gonna hurt

Like in so many ways, and the movies played not the last role in this too


Stelios said:


> yeah I checked the motherfucking Lotto and i didn't get the jackpot


Man, you'll get through it. May it sound retarded, but better lost than payed for surgery bills.


----------



## Legend (Jul 8, 2018)

Tiger said:


> 1. Aside from Fury telling everyone he was dead, I don't remember it being a sure thing.
> 
> 2. Is 'Marvel Agents of Shield' canon MCU? I guess that one is for Legend.
> 
> ...


Its canon but they tend to ignore what happens on tv but tv references movies events. It was supposed to be a complete shared universe but the people in charge of TV and Movies dont get along. Which is why we had that shitty inhumans show nobody watched. It was originally gonna be a phase 3 film.


Tiger said:


> Odin, though, is legit dead. In the comics, they'd for sure bring him back.


All Asgardians go through a cycle of life and death. Which is Ragnarok. They all will be reborn eventually.


----------



## Legend (Jul 8, 2018)

The Room is a horrible movie and I HIGHLY recommend everyone watch it at least once.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 8, 2018)

Aint The Office worse


----------



## Legend (Jul 8, 2018)

I like the Office.


----------



## Magic (Jul 8, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Aint The Office worse


????


----------



## Magic (Jul 8, 2018)

Legend said:


> The Room is a horrible movie and I HIGHLY recommend everyone watch it at least once.


I submitted the role Tommy Wiseau "the room" to favorites.

hopefully he trolls the hell out of everything.


----------



## Legend (Jul 8, 2018)

I regret not submitting Giorno


----------



## Tiger (Jul 8, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Aint The Office worse



The Office is one of the best shows on tv.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 8, 2018)

Legend said:


> I regret not submitting Giorno


If you mean the one from JJBA, then he was already in Favorites V and not eligible.


----------



## Legend (Jul 8, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> If you mean the one from JJBA, then he was already in Favorites V and not eligible.


Yeah. I  dont recall seeing it


----------



## Magic (Jul 8, 2018)

lol


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 8, 2018)

Legend said:


> Yeah. I  dont recall seeing it


Might have gotten janitored or never died :

*Giorno Giovanna*

[Life Giver]: Active. Giorno can turn any inanimate object into a form of life. Once per day, he can create one of the following things. He cannot use the same ability twice in a row:

- Tree: Giornio will create a large tree under himself that will lift him above all players. This will make him immune to regular kills during the day.
- Snake: Giorno will create a snake that will charge and attack a player, roleblocking them for a cycle.
- Bird: Giorno will create a bird that will track a player for one cycle, letting Giorno know the identity of anyone they target.
- Bat: Giorno will create a bat that will watch player for one cycle, letting Giorno know the identity of anyone who targets them.

[Life Shot]: Active. Once per night, Giorno can accelerate a player's thoughts and disrupt them. This will change the target of any action they use to a random one.

[Gold Experience Requiem]: Active, one-shot. Giornno can reduce any attack to zero. Once Giorno activates this ability, it will last for two cycles. Any negative ability that targets him during those two cycles will be nullified, and the player who used it will be rolecrushed for a cycle.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 8, 2018)

RemChu said:


> ????





Tiger said:


> The Office is one of the best shows on tv.



Actually I have meant Belko Experiment and not the series because I have assumed he means the horror movie


I'll just go to sleep, ok.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 8, 2018)

Happy birthday @WolfPrinceKouga ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Jul 8, 2018)

Happy getting older @WolfPrinceKouga


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 8, 2018)

I feel younger. The revitalization is in full swing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 8, 2018)

Happy birthday, WPK!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Jul 8, 2018)

hbd wpk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 8, 2018)

Didi said:


> hbd wpk


I see that optimistic rating but I'll have you know, I'm doing Rocky training playing games on TMF, MU and The Syndicate. Training my mafia stamina, the one thing that has always held me back.

It's the Year of the Dog/Wolf, like Uzi I will reign supreme


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 8, 2018)

Also yesterday was the birthday of our Lord and Savior Kiba and his divine companion Akamaru, remember to go to the doghouse and recite verses from the Kible!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 8, 2018)

happy birthday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 8, 2018)

Shut up WPK also Happy Birthday


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 8, 2018)

we should be celebrating my return to Mafia.


The Grandpa is Back!


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 8, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> playing games on TMF



Getting modkilled for inactivity as the Innocent Child suggests you have already reached the pinnacle of NF mafia.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 8, 2018)

Happy birthday, wolfman!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Jul 8, 2018)

Happy Birthday WPK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 8, 2018)

Bah three rated chess games timed out. I can’t have social life and high ELO it seems

Happy birthday dog

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Franky (Jul 8, 2018)

My year long plan is coming to fruition


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 8, 2018)

Franky said:


> My year long plan is coming to fruition



Hosting Undertale 2?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 8, 2018)

Wow I came here to make a Sin-style  mockery of Franky but he actually means it.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 8, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> Getting modkilled for inactivity as the Innocent Child suggests you have already reached the pinnacle of NF mafia.


I was protesting the role's existence in a game I already had solved for the town


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 8, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I was protesting the role's existence in a game I already had solved for the town



HAPPY
BEEEE

BIIRTHHHD

AYYYYY

!!!!

YAYYY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Jul 8, 2018)

I suck at this game but the soundtrack is A C E

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Franky (Jul 8, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Wow I came here to make a Sin-style  mockery of Franky but he actually means it.




This is a long-game troll sir


----------



## Aries (Jul 8, 2018)

Happy bday WPK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2018)

Also want to make something like Yu Yu,Shaman King, Soul Eater.

Like The Dresden files.

a web comic, or maybe something official for like image comics.

Yup yup yup, came up with a name, premise. The name I got from a dream a few months ago. I was in a weird space, talking to a disembodied voice or some shit being explained things.
I heard a term combo phrase I like. 

Inspiration. Using that for the title....


----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2018)

Ah my sense was tingling, head hurts lol.

Check my pc @Underworld Broker I see your rep lol.

explains a lot. Anyways back to packing.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 9, 2018)

Late Happy Birthday, WPK.

@WolfPrinceKouga 


I hope that means those animals in the DB section are running around uncheck.....again. @Santi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Jul 9, 2018)

Superman said:


> I hope that means those animals in the DB section are running around uncheck.....again. @Santi



Watchu talkin about, Willis.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 9, 2018)

deez nuts.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 9, 2018)

Santi said:


> Watchu talkin about, Willis.



If you are modding here are you also still modding over there?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 9, 2018)

It's a mod sale, Superman.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 9, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> It's a mod sale, Superman.



You.....don't go getting banned so frequently. I sweat you already have at least 3 times.


----------



## Santí (Jul 9, 2018)

Superman said:


> If you are modding here are you also still modding over there?



Because I’m familiar with this community/section and it hardly requires any modding at all.


----------



## Santí (Jul 9, 2018)

So to answer your question, yes, I’m still modding Dragonball.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 9, 2018)

Superman said:


> You.....don't go getting banned so frequently. I sweat you already have at least 3 times.



Well, this community should stop being so shitty and perhaps I won't get banned.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 9, 2018)

Superman said:


> I sweat you


Sexy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 9, 2018)

Santi said:


> Because I’m familiar with this community/section and it hardly requires any modding at all.





Santi said:


> So to answer your question, yes, I’m still modding Dragonball.



....so the next time just say yes. what the fuck was with that answer!? You mod answering me!?



Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Well, this community should stop being so shitty and perhaps I won't get banned.



 Ban #4 incoming in favorites...



Catamount said:


> Sexy.



 Cat I kicking you down the street.


----------



## Santí (Jul 9, 2018)

Superman said:


> ....so the next time just say yes. what the fuck was with that answer!? You mod answering me!?



Get modsplained, nerd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Jul 9, 2018)

Superman said:


> Cat I kicking you down the street.


Sexy.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 9, 2018)

Superman said:


> Cat I kicking you down the street.



tell her more


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 9, 2018)

Superman said:


> Ban #4 incoming in favorites...



You seem so sure.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Didi (Jul 9, 2018)

best song from that album


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2018)

@Santi thoughts on Broly getting rebooted in the New Super Movie?


----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2018)

I listen to a lot of both of those songs walking around San Francisco. lol.

Played that album and the clockwork one a lot few months ago.


----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2018)

Your head like a haunted house.

really stylish


----------



## Santí (Jul 9, 2018)

Legend said:


> @Santi thoughts on Broly getting rebooted in the New Super Movie?



My power is MAAAXXXIIMMUURRRR


----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2018)

They added Broly? links or info @Santi @Legend ?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 9, 2018)

No one knows if it really is Broly. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Santí (Jul 9, 2018)

RemChu said:


> They added Broly? links or info @Santi @Legend ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2018)

Santi said:


> My power is MAAAXXXIIMMUURRRR


I agree


RemChu said:


> They added Broly? links or info @Santi @Legend ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> No one knows if it really is Broly. I'll believe it when I see it.


Well now you see it


----------



## Didi (Jul 9, 2018)

Now you don't


----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2018)

Is this the same movie with the dude with the mask on or is this a different one ?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 9, 2018)

Legend said:


> I agree



Yep, not what I referring to as seeing when I believe it. I still think that is a bullshit poster.


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Is this the same movie with the dude with the mask on or is this a different one ?


The guy with a mask is from Super Dragon Ball Heroes. Its a 10 min Promotional Anime Series.


Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Yep, not what I referring to as seeing when I believe it. I still think that is a bullshit poster.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 9, 2018)

You can say what you want and all that stuff, thats great dude.


----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> You can say what you want and all that stuff, thats great dude.


Dude that looks official....


----------



## Santí (Jul 9, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Is this the same movie with the dude with the mask on or is this a different one ?



Talking about Kanba? That’s a promotional short.



Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Yep, not what I referring to as seeing when I believe it. I still think that is a bullshit poster.



It very well could be, but it’s becoming more and more likely.

There’s also this page as the source: 2016 Lancet study

There’s also a lot of evidence to support it already, with the green aura and muscle mass increase which ARE signature Broly traits.




We also know that the movie is going to be about the origins of the saiyan race and their history, and upon seeing Kale’s transformation in the Tournament of Power Vegeta mentioned the following:



Which could have been foreshadowing, and Kale as well has green ki and increases in mass when she powers up (just like Broly).

Evidence is checking out so far.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 9, 2018)

I still don't think it will be Broly. If it is, it is. I rather see the true Legendary Saiyan, Yamoshi.


----------



## Santí (Jul 9, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I still don't think it will be Broly. If it is, it is. I rather see the true Legendary Saiyan, Yamoshi.






It’s real, bruh


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 9, 2018)

@RemChu, are you watching the leftovers?!


----------



## Santí (Jul 9, 2018)

Officla Dragonball Super twitter page


100% confirmed. Get rekt Rion


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## nfcnorth (Jul 9, 2018)

Sees the title is broly hype dies a crap ton for me.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 9, 2018)

Nfc still got no avy


----------



## nfcnorth (Jul 9, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Nfc still got no avy


Yep not changing either

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 9, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> Yep not changing either



I see


----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @RemChu, are you watching the leftovers?!


What is that , I haven't watched any shows lately.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 9, 2018)

Where is @SinRaven?!

Tired of this bitch hiding out! Is she playing Favorites?!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 9, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Where is @SinRaven?!
> 
> Tired of this bitch hiding out! Is she playing Favorites?!



I think he's basically retired from mafia.


----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Where is @SinRaven?!
> 
> Tired of this bitch hiding out! Is she playing Favorites?!


 I'll be surprised if he shows.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 9, 2018)

-shrugs-


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 9, 2018)

RemChu said:


> What is that , I haven't watched any shows lately.



Your avatar


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> You can say what you want and all that stuff, thats great dude.



Its the word of god.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 9, 2018)

Legend said:


> Its the word of god.



That's what I needed to see. Thank you. Now I can atleast have faith in it won't be fucking stupid.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 9, 2018)

I happen to believe with him behind the helm it would be slightly better than how someone else may do it. That has been proven with GT and well some of the movies.


----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Your avatar



She fucked my Dad.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jul 9, 2018)

I am a little more open to the Broly movie know that it looks like a reboot of him. But still would rather them go with a different concept personally.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 9, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> I am a little more open to the Broly movie know that it looks like a reboot of him. But still would rather them go with a different concept personally.



from a marketing standpoint this was a brilliant decision
broly is one of the most popular characters in both asia and the west
the buzz around this on social media is enough to validate that this was a good decision and probably one of the more hype movies to be announced ever for the franchise


----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2018)

@nfcnorth I don't even watch anything Super, I will watch this Movie though.

Broly.

is

Legendary.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 9, 2018)

Watch Super @RemChu.


----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2018)

131 episodes, not happening Brah.


----------



## Aries (Jul 9, 2018)

Make cooler canon while your at it toriyama


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 9, 2018)

RemChu said:


> 131 episodes, not happening Brah.



 You are not missing anything, but disappointment.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 9, 2018)

it's not that bad.


----------



## Aries (Jul 9, 2018)

Jiren Uchiha was a great antagonist vasto


----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2018)

Like I'm aware of the major arc stuff like Goku Black / Zamasu and the Jiren arc stuff, that tournament of power shit. 

Everything else nope. 

But this is all from short youtube stuff. 

I kinda outgrew this series.


----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm super picky with anime nowadays.


----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2018)

Like if people don't have motivations and are talking and shit. I lose interest fast.


----------



## Aries (Jul 9, 2018)

You watch jjba if you havent. If you have you marathan a YYH or a HxH


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 9, 2018)

I liked the zamasu arc, and I will watch this movie and haven't watched any others. Back when I was a major casual considering anime, me and my friends would watch his dbz movies, and Broly always got the most hype. He'll serve as Goku's saiyan antithesis that Vegeta could have been had he not turned good. Plus it seems like toriyama is really trying to weave up the saiyan history/frieza involvement and what not which will be bery interesting to see.


----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2018)

aren't talking. *


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 9, 2018)

Oh Remchu, excuses. you don't gotta watch everything. I didn't.


----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Oh Remchu, excuses. you don't gotta watch everything. I didn't.


Eh I love Zamasu.

That's all I needed to see ;o


----------



## Aries (Jul 9, 2018)

If your looking for disappointment look no further then that Dragonball heroes anime. Really blue ball'd us there with SSJ 4 Goku vs Super Saiyan blue Goku


----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2018)

This character is awesome. 

The ego.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 9, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> it's not that bad.



 Yes it was.



Aries said:


> Jiren Uchiha was a great antagonist vasto



And then his backstory sunk him.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jul 9, 2018)

MAD said:


> from a marketing standpoint this was a brilliant decision
> broly is one of the most popular characters in both asia and the west
> the buzz around this on social media is enough to validate that this was a good decision and probably one of the more hype movies to be announced ever for the franchise


Oh I most certainly agree this was a brilliant marketing decision.  My only reservations are purely personal (mostly due to the dbz broly which hopefully will go away if this is a reboot as it looks like it is) but from a big picture perspective I certainly do think this has a huge potential.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 9, 2018)

you don't wanna call forth the dragon shenron @RemChu?


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2018)

Kinda a family cult, interesting


Wow Sanskrit names


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 10, 2018)

guess not.


----------



## Aries (Jul 10, 2018)

Megaman X collection out in 2 more weeks


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2018)

Aries said:


> Megaman X collection out in 2 more weeks


Ah wish i had that to play on my flight tomorrow ~_~

I think I'll be playing Xenoblade chronicles 2 and reading books.


----------



## Aries (Jul 10, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Ah wish i had that to play on my flight tomorrow ~_~
> 
> I think I'll be playing Xenoblade chronicles 2 and reading books.



Same but for school, Azure striker Gunvolt kinda fills up my Megaman needs till then along with Hollow Knight. I hope they port the Zero series or Battle network ones next man. Can't wait for Mega man 11 tho. Looks hype


----------



## Legend (Jul 10, 2018)

Remmy the first 2 arcs of Super are rehashes of Battle of Gods and Resurrection F


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2018)

Aries said:


> Same but for school, Azure striker Gunvolt kinda fills up my Megaman needs till then along with Hollow Knight. I hope they port the Zero series or Battle network ones next man. Can't wait for Mega man 11 tho. Looks hype


Oh shit was gonna bring up I need to finish Azure 1 I'm at the final stage.

Hmmmm so I can blow through that and Azure 2.  

I really want the Zero games, but also uh ZX games, since when they came out I didn't have a 3ds for the longest time. Missed out on all of those. 

Yeah Megaman 11 looks like it will be the best one of the classics yet. Probably better than uh 9 which I gave a 10 in terms of classic megaman.


----------



## Aries (Jul 10, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Oh shit was gonna bring up I need to finish Azure 1 I'm at the final stage.
> 
> Hmmmm so I can blow through that and Azure 2.
> 
> ...



You stuck in Final stage aswell? Boss is hard as heck. Like it makes me appreciate the cyber elfs/sub tanks in megaman x/zero/zx. The muse is so random. When you really need her she dont pop up. Better be lucky you level up mid boss fight. 

Yeah i would love ZX games to be ported. I want zero collection do to it already being a finished collection. Would love a Legends remake. I feel Megaman X collection and 11 have given the series life. People want Megaman. Can only hope Capcom listens and brings back Megaman back to its glory

What is so cool of Megaman 11 is they are using Megaman X boss themes for the game. Soundtrack sounds dope. I like Megaman but after playing X series cant go back to that 8 bit style


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2018)

Aries said:


> You stuck in Final stage aswell? Boss is hard as heck. Like it makes me appreciate the cyber elfs/sub tanks in megaman x/zero/zx. The muse is so random. When you really need her she dont pop up. Better be lucky you level up mid boss fight.
> 
> Yeah i would love ZX games to be ported. I want zero collection do to it already being a finished collection. Would love a Legends remake. I feel Megaman X collection and 11 have given the series life. People want Megaman. Can only hope Capcom listens and brings back Megaman back to its glory
> 
> What is so cool of Megaman 11 is they are using Megaman X boss themes for the game. Soundtrack sounds dope. I like Megaman but after playing X series cant go back to that 8 bit style



No, it was before spring semester, and I stopped playing.
I'm not stuck, though yeah it was a hard level I think I retried 2x before I said "I'll play this later."

I played all the classic megamans like uh 8 years ago on a pc emu stuff. I even had a megaman 2 phone game on a flip phone, I played through that so many times. So I will always love the classic megaman. It's like uh classic mario or mario on the game boy etc. Just my favorite type of platformer. Tight responsive controls, great feedback, great music.
Just yeah.

Design wise love uh Megaman X and Zero the way they look , and uh Megaman Zero love the artist for that, he presented something new in his style. It's uh wonderful. I do agree the X series mechanics of wall sliding and wall hopping is sooooo fun.

I would love to see a 3d Megaman X type game. In a futuristic Cyber punk dystopia. Wall running and sliding, shooter. ~o~ 

Agreed on Legends continuation or spin off something....

Really love the blue bomber,


----------



## Aries (Jul 10, 2018)

Spoiler in how Favorites ends...

The MAD Titan Player WAD will be scum hunting only to be hit by a ability that bypasses protection hes likely going to have.

White Wolf: I told you, you would pay for that...

WAD: Should have aimed to kill me a few dayphases ago...

WAD activates CR Role with a snap of a finger. Randomly killing more than half the players via CR Bomb.

Meanwhile at Discord WAD sees a loli online who messages him...

Mio: Did you submit CR for Favorites?

WAD: Yes...

Mio: What did it cost?

WAD: Every thing....

Que CR game virgins going: I don't feel so good... I dont know whats happening... I want to get trolled... I dont want to...

Game ends with WAD watching the phase start satisfied at the clusterfuck of a ending...

11/10 ending everyone tunes in for Favorites 9: The Infinity Gauntlet for the thrilling conclusion


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2018)

@Tiger you starting your game on the 13th ?

o.o


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2018)

That's bad juju...


----------



## Tiger (Jul 10, 2018)

RemChu said:


> That's bad juju...



Actually, it's a Friday. I didn't kick any black cats or build a house on an old burial ground this year. Should be fine.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 10, 2018)

And if I did trip over the juju cord, the first day is 48 hours-- so plenty of time to post on Saturday.


----------



## SupremeKage (Jul 10, 2018)

[HASHTAG]#FurryKingdom[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 10, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Actually, it's a Friday. I didn't kick any black cats or build a house on an old burial ground this year. Should be fine.



Besides you're not the one playing the semi-bastard game, you are hosting it


----------



## Tiger (Jul 10, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Besides you're not the one playing the semi-bastard game, you are hosting it



Which as we all know is far less of a headache.


----------



## Didi (Jul 10, 2018)

CB mafia 2 had even more posts than the unmentionable game (about 400 only but still)


----------



## Stelios (Jul 10, 2018)

Didi said:


> best song from that album



Can't say I agree


----------



## Didi (Jul 10, 2018)

I didn't expect you to, our tastes are different and that's ok

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Tiger (Jul 10, 2018)

Didi said:


> I didn't expect you to, our tastes are different and that's ok



Hmm nah. Fight! Fight! Fight!


----------



## Stelios (Jul 10, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Hmm nah. Fight! Fight! Fight!



so far it has been the hottest summer I experienced in this country the last 6 years
nobody has the energy to fight
everybody is wasted under the sun


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2018)

Flying Boston to Madrid now. Then staying the night there. Madrid to Athens tomorrow.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 10, 2018)

Mothafucka what do you do for a living @RemChu ?


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2018)

I vlog on nf.


----------



## Didi (Jul 10, 2018)

I vlog on nf
got the skills on the down low
giving town their death
and making scum go oh no


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 10, 2018)

oh.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 10, 2018)

Didi said:


> I vlog on nf
> got the skills on the down low
> giving town their death
> and making scum go oh no


you should be ashamed of yourself


----------



## Tiger (Jul 10, 2018)

Catamount said:


> you should be ashamed of yourself



Rest assured, he is.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 10, 2018)

Didi said:


> I vlog on nf
> got the skills on the down low
> giving town their death
> and making scum go oh no



@iwandesu 
@Santi 

I am pretty sure this deserves a 1 day ban for being just....


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 10, 2018)

yeah, it was pretty corny.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 11, 2018)

Superman said:


> @iwandesu
> @Santi
> 
> I am pretty sure this deserves a 1 day ban for being just....


Thread banned for a week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 11, 2018)

Saw the sunrise here in Madrid,  really picturesque.  like dark brown reds with like layer colors on top of yellow fading into blues of the sky.  Madrid airport, past the passport checking area it's like a mall. A ship selling like slice deer leg or something .
.... lots of clothing places. 


In true cali fashion I'm sitting on the nice marble floor. Connecting flight to Athens in a few hours. 


The chick's here are 10/10.


----------



## Magic (Jul 11, 2018)

not deer pork, Jamon. Similar to the French Jambon? Not sure on the spelling.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 11, 2018)

RemChu said:


> The chick's here are 10/10.



Don’t you mean 4’9”?


----------



## Magic (Jul 11, 2018)

Saw a tall mild dyed gair, fit bum , 10/10


----------



## Magic (Jul 11, 2018)

Milf* dyed hair. Bum like a pillow


----------



## Stelios (Jul 11, 2018)

Like a tall Penelope Cruz?


----------



## Magic (Jul 11, 2018)

I wish I had a penny board would ride around this area. Designed like a playground.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 11, 2018)

I am not sure if he even sees us @Stelios


----------



## Stelios (Jul 11, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I am not sure if he even sees us @Stelios


----------



## Catamount (Jul 11, 2018)

I can't keep my eyes away from that female creature consuming some brick.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 11, 2018)

@RemChu I am convinced you are some sort of assassin.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 11, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I can't keep my eyes away from that female creature consuming some brick.



It’s called watermelon


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 11, 2018)

Stelios said:


> It’s called watermelon



You know Cat has bad eyes.


----------



## Aries (Jul 11, 2018)

Remchu just wants a quiet life Vasto dont kink shame him


----------



## Aries (Jul 11, 2018)

Remchu the Yoshikage Kira of Mafia


----------



## Magic (Jul 11, 2018)

Kek Athens has a gritty look to it buy I like it. Great graffiti art. My hotels nice.


----------



## Magic (Jul 11, 2018)

But*


----------



## Stelios (Jul 11, 2018)

yeah

well 

enjoy the smog 
and traffic


----------



## Catamount (Jul 11, 2018)

Stelios said:


> It’s called watermelon


I like how it looks like a brick at first. Do not ruin the magic.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 11, 2018)

Superman said:


> You know Cat has bad eyes.


and fuck you waffle


----------



## Catamount (Jul 11, 2018)

wait you are not waffle














how come
















still fuck you


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 11, 2018)

Kylie Jenner on track to become the world's youngest self-made billionaire 



*How 20-Year-Old Kylie Jenner Built A $900 Million Fortune In Less Than 3 Years*

**

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Jul 11, 2018)

Yup, a real...rags to riches story. Bless her heart.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 11, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Yup, a real...rags to riches story. Bless her heart.



Bless her lips.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 11, 2018)

I personally think it's time for a new convo thread, considering I do not get alerts from this topic now unless I'm quoted or tagged, and well it was previous thing we did that we shouldn't get away from in who gets to name the new topic convo.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 11, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Bless her lips.



She's a carrot-dealer for the 99% of Americans who weren't born on a pile of loose hundreds...but think that if she can do it, _just maybe they can too_.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 11, 2018)

Most of her money was given to her via other means. She has no actual talent.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 11, 2018)

She is intelligent and clever. She took a lot of money, and fame by birthright and turned it into an empire.

There is something to be admired there, surely.

But she's not "self made" any more than a royal Prince becomes King thanks to his work ethic and archery skills.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 11, 2018)

Oh yeah, I mean yeah. She took the money and made something shake but it's not like she had "work" hard to do so just cause of who she is. That's for sure.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 11, 2018)

I was supposed to have 3 days off and here I am looking at another overshift report


----------



## Stelios (Jul 11, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I was supposed to have 3 days off and here I am looking at another overshift report




Run, run 
and cling to life


----------



## Platinum (Jul 11, 2018)

August or September... I think i'll try to do Standoff 3. 

Just having a hard time motivating myself... but I still want to finish the things i've worked on.


----------



## Magic (Jul 11, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Kylie Jenner on track to become the world's youngest self-made billionaire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was discussing with lil sis how she is a model, lil sis was vehement that she isn't a real model etc. I tell her definition of what constitutes a model is too narrow. She says I'm just wrong. 

Man no respect for big bro. :/ Going to show her this.... synchronicity.


----------



## Magic (Jul 11, 2018)

^argued with her yesterday at airport.

So I google map, there is a skatepark 7 mins away walking distance, Latraac skatebowl. O.3 miles. I have never used one of those bowl things so this would be my first experience to do it in Athens is something else lol.

I'm not travelling with my usual wingman and extrovert friend this trip. So probably won't really explore night life culture.... unless I make a buddy quick enough day 1 on the ship, which I can do. But uh yeah that will probably be really funny.
So trip will likely be me skating around, enjoying culture, and maybe some spiritual stuff to with you know visiting Isreal, hopefully see some Greek oracle sites or something. I would not be opposed to exploring some Jewish mysticism stuff while there or Greek mysticism stuff(?)


I had a dream about making out with 2 young thots, so hopefully that was a predictive dream and is actually in my cards,  my hand of fate.


----------



## Magic (Jul 11, 2018)

Because you know getting a sore throat from making out with foreign girls. Is always nice.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 12, 2018)

@RemChu you just got to man the fuck up and go explore the nightlife sometimes without an wingman bro.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 12, 2018)

Or just choose not to without needing an excuse. Lol

If "thots" are the highlight of a night out, you're better off with an early night in.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 12, 2018)

He a thot himself @Tiger.


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 12, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Kylie Jenner on track to become the world's youngest born-into-wealth billionaire
> 
> **


Fixed 

Sure, she had money and turned it into more money, but she didn't do it alone.  Kim already had clothing lines and shit, so lil Kylie wasn't forging a new path or anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 12, 2018)

XV: Remchu

[_TAROT CARD_] 
-*THE DEVIL*-

You can win as Town or Mafia
(Ambition) When this has been activated you can target a Mafia group and take over becoming GodFather. If this is activated when both Mafia groups are low on members you merge them together. Works once
(Bondage) When this has been activated you can target any player in the game and attach a player on to yourself for the wntire game. Every time you are targeted by a action it targets the player you Bondaged with instead. Works twice
(Temptation) When Temptation has been activated you can target any player and redirect their actions to any player of your choosing, works three times
(Addiction) Every cycle you gain a one shot ability
(Fear) When this has been activated you can target any player in the game and block their first action they try to activate . works three times
(Abuse) When this has been activated you can target a player with the player you Bondaged. They will face them in a R/P/S match. If targeted player loses they are killed but if they win the Bondaged player is role/vote blocked for a cycle. Works three times​


----------



## Aries (Jul 12, 2018)

XVI: Vasto

[TAROT CARD]
-*THE TOWER*-

(Revelation) When this has been activated you gain the first investigation result thats been used during the cycle
(Destruction) When this has been activated you can target a player and use a super kill on them
(Liberation) When this has been activated you can target any player and role reveal their role. Works once
(Unexpected Change) When your targeted by a action the following cycle you gain immunity from that action for the rest of the game
(Misfortune) When Town has lost more then 5 players this can be activated. The next kill shot used will hit a Mafia player via RNG. Works once
(Rude Awakening) You must be killed and lynched or vice versa to get rid of you.​


----------



## Marvel (Jul 12, 2018)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Aries (Jul 12, 2018)

XVII: Platinum

[TAROT CARD]
-*THE STAR*-

(Hope) This can be activated anytime in the game even if you have been killed or lynched before its used. It can only be used once and when Town is in Peril/verge of losing. It gives Town a fighting chance... 
(Healing) When this has been activated you can target any player and protect them from actions for one cycle. Works three times
(Inspiration) When this has been activated you can target any player and give them a newer powerful role. Works once
(Wish Granted) When this has been activated you can target a ability thats been activated and negate it. Works three times
(Blessings) You gain the old role of the player you inspired as two-shot abilities
(Peace) When you are killed or lynched this is activated negating kill shots for one cycle. Works once​


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 12, 2018)

The pics look nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 12, 2018)

Gifted said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



This is Chaosus Reaperdore @Aries emptying his memories (ideas) in the the pensieve  (thread) to make room for more.


----------



## Aries (Jul 12, 2018)

It started off with me contemplating making a jjba game too randomly making tarot comparison roles. The power CReativity


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 12, 2018)

I like the star role. i guess i am team hope


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 12, 2018)

Aries said:


> It started off with me contemplating making a jjba game too randomly making tarot comparison roles. The power CReativity



No it is your usual BS! You start out with one game. Think of some cool role. Somehow it makes you think of some other thing on your mind. While working on the 1st thing your mind starts slowly shifting onto the other thing. You then get struck with sudden inspiration and go full on into the 2nd thing for awhile. Then out of nowhere you get another idea between those 2 ideas. Then you go out to do your thing in real life.....and you do it all over again.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 12, 2018)

Superman said:


> No it is your usual BS! You start out with one game. Think of some cool role. Somehow it makes you think of some other thing on your mind. While working on the 1st thing your mind starts slowly shifting onto the other thing. You then get struck with sudden inspiration and go full on into the 2nd thing for awhile. Then out of nowhere you get another idea between those 2 ideas. Then you go out to do your thing in real life.....and you do it all over again.



Pretty sure this is some kind of disorder


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 12, 2018)

Superman said:


> No it is your usual BS! You start out with one game. Think of some cool role. Somehow it makes you think of some other thing on your mind. While working on the 1st thing your mind starts slowly shifting onto the other thing. You then get struck with sudden inspiration and go full on into the 2nd thing for awhile. Then out of nowhere you get another idea between those 2 ideas. Then you go out to do your thing in real life.....and you do it all over again.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 12, 2018)

Well...he's not _wrong_.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 12, 2018)

That's probably why he does dance: so many intricate processes - helps keep his mind centered.


----------



## Shiny (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 12, 2018)

Shiny said:


>



Shut up Shiny.


----------



## Aries (Jul 12, 2018)

I have ADHD


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 12, 2018)

Superman said:


> No it is your usual BS! You start out with one game. Think of some cool role. Somehow it makes you think of some other thing on your mind. While working on the 1st thing your mind starts slowly shifting onto the other thing. You then get struck with sudden inspiration and go full on into the 2nd thing for awhile. Then out of nowhere you get another idea between those 2 ideas. Then you go out to do your thing in real life.....and you do it all over again.



Don’t forget: he somehow will combine Dragonball into it.


----------



## Santí (Jul 13, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I personally think it's time for a new convo thread, considering I do not get alerts from this topic now unless I'm quoted or tagged, and well it was previous thing we did that we shouldn't get away from in who gets to name the new topic convo.



Perhaps.


----------



## Aries (Jul 13, 2018)

XVIII: WAD

[TAROT CARD]
-*THE MOON*-

(Emotions) When this is activated you can use one of the following one shot abilities
-Joy: Gain a one shot ability
-Sadness: All actions that target you are nexus'd to someone else
-Anger: Redirect all killshots to one player
-Fear: Roleblock a player
-Disgust: Target a player, redirect all their actions back at themselves

(Emotional Behavior Change) When this is activated you can target any player and change their role alignment. Works three times
(Deception) This is activated when you are killed or lynched. It will appear as the action failed. You can continue to post in the game and all actions that target you are negated
(Illusion) You can only activate this when Deception is activated. You gain the ability via host to make up abilities/perform actions via host. Mafia has one chance to break the illusion/deception and thats when you can pinpoint when the Illusion/Deception ability was activated and by who...
(Intuition) When this is activated you can target any player and lie detect them. This bypasses lie detection immunity. Works once
(Dreams) Every nightphase you gain a one shot ability​


----------



## Tiger (Jul 13, 2018)

Santi said:


> Perhaps.



Anyone in this section can spend points to change the thread name.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 13, 2018)

is there any points rewards for this forum? And, well I already voiced my opinion before with how the points were handled within in this forum were shit, but ya know.


----------



## Santí (Jul 13, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Anyone in this section can spend points to change the thread name.



Perhaps.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 13, 2018)

Then again, what's it fucking matter, getting any of the rewards would be virtually impossible with the way the system is ran as well as the prices. The system is broken and personally very lacking compared to other sections.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 13, 2018)

Aries said:


> XVIII: WAD
> 
> [TAROT CARD]
> -*THE MOON*-
> ...



@Shizune not going to be happy he didn't get moon


----------



## Tiger (Jul 13, 2018)

Probably should be scrapped after the 1 year mark. *grins*


----------



## Tiger (Jul 13, 2018)

Tagging someone to point out why they will not be happy about something is kind of... gross, no?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 13, 2018)

Or just do away with the system entirely. Not every game played is posted to be nominated which I witnessed with my own eyes, as well as it being more who is tonguing who's ass as opposed to someone's plays.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 13, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Tagging someone to point out why they will not be happy about something is kind of... gross, no?



Why? It's not official, and Shizune would still like to look at the role.

You're too suspicious of malicious intent if you thought that was "gross".


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 13, 2018)

The brain cells in the comment are low.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 13, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> The brain cells in the comment are low.



You're still sad I rated your posts funny, huh?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 13, 2018)

XIV: Dr. White

[TAROT CARD]
-*TEMPERANCE*-

(Balance) When this is activated you can for one cycle turn the Role madness game into a generic mafia game. Works once
(Moderation) When this is activated you can see the following 3 actions and decide whether they are processed or not. Works three times
(Caution) When this is activated you can protect yourself from actions for 2 cycles. Works twice
(Patience) Every dayphase you gain 1+ vote power
(Merging) When this is activated you can negate following 2 actions and merge them into a one shot ability you can use anytime. Works three times
(Blending Opposites) When you are killed or lynched the player responsible for your death has their role aligment changed for the rest of the game​


----------



## Catamount (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Jul 13, 2018)

Favs not up?

And hi  :heyguys


----------



## Magic (Jul 13, 2018)

The local girls of Crete.


----------



## Magic (Jul 13, 2018)

Last time and only time I did my tarot I got. 6 cups, tower, and 7 cups. Which was completely accurate and on the money. @Aries spooky devil card o.o


----------



## Stelios (Jul 13, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Shizune not going to be happy he didn't get moon



He can always get the D


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 13, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Why? It's not official, and Shizune would still like to look at the role.
> 
> You're too suspicious of malicious intent if you thought that was "gross".



But you are known to enjoy drama. Especially when you are bored and do not feel like having your duck in your hand.


----------



## Aries (Jul 13, 2018)

XIII: Didi

[TAROT CARD]
-*DEATH*-

(Transformation) When this is activated you can absorb for one cycle all actions that target you. Works once
(Endings) When this is activated you can target any player and autolynch them. Works once
(Closure) When you are killed by a ability you kill the player along with you.
(Destruction and Renewal) When this is activated you protect the first player about to be killed in the cycle. Works twice but only on a Odd cycle
(Mortality) When a player is killed in the game you gain access to use one of their abilities
(Severing Ties) When this is activated you can target any player and steal half their abilities. Works once​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 13, 2018)

If I had to give myself a card it would be the magician or judgement xi


----------



## Stelios (Jul 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> If I had to give myself a card it would be the magician or judgement xi



you already got a card



Aries said:


> XV: Remchu
> 
> [_TAROT CARD_]
> -*THE DEVIL*-
> ...


----------



## Magic (Jul 13, 2018)

If I had to give myself a card.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 13, 2018)

someone poke Sin's sexy dead body
he wanted favs


----------



## Stelios (Jul 13, 2018)

funny 
the fool suits you perfectly


----------



## Stelios (Jul 13, 2018)

Catamount said:


> someone poke Sin's sexy dead body
> he wanted favs






@SinRaven malaka are you still playling LoL?


----------



## Magic (Jul 13, 2018)

I'm not a sadist, like some of these cards wouldn't assign to players like death, devil, no one here is that heavy....

Fool is lol.
 ---------- wrote this like ten minutes ago.

Every wise man started a fool.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 13, 2018)

indeed 

fool has to do with beginnings and being carefree


----------



## Magic (Jul 13, 2018)

But uh he has to assign it :0) 

They look cool. 
Gave me something to talk about while I chill, back to book reading I go. I was expecting 100+ pages of favorites today.


----------



## Aries (Jul 13, 2018)

I gave didi death cause he brings death to townies and makes scum go oh no. Vlog it guys or keep it on the down low


----------



## Tiger (Jul 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> But uh he has to assign it :0)
> 
> They look cool.
> Gave me something to talk about while I chill, back to book reading I go. I was expecting 100+ pages of favorites today.



11am MST.

AKA, 2 hours and 5 minutes from now.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 13, 2018)

Superman said:


> But you are known to enjoy drama. Especially when you are bored and do not feel like having your duck in your hand.



That's cause he wears satin panties like the little annoying freak show he is.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 13, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> That's cause he wears satin panties like the little annoying freak show he is.



satin is an awesome material for underwear and pyjamas

I highly recommend it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Jul 13, 2018)

...game starts in 85 mins


----------



## Tiger (Jul 13, 2018)

Thanks, lovely mod.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I'm not a sadist, like some of these cards wouldn't assign to players like death, devil, no one here is that heavy...


But these cards do not mean "evil" and "bad". Only in the movies an old gypsy pulls out a death card and everybody holds their breath.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 13, 2018)

Nothing evil or heinous about Death anyway.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 13, 2018)

@RemChu did you feel the earthquake?
The gods are angry


----------



## Tiger (Jul 13, 2018)

Or one of them farted.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 13, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Or one of them farted.



Nice collaz in favorites opening post


----------



## Catamount (Jul 13, 2018)

@SinRaven oi Sin there is sin there come sin with us


----------



## Catamount (Jul 13, 2018)

where else can I tag him
I want toi bury him in tags


----------



## Catamount (Jul 13, 2018)

Has the guild war similtaneously with favs been planned  
I'll die


----------



## Catamount (Jul 13, 2018)

@SinRaven
arise


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 13, 2018)

@Didi is back
he has served his fill


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 13, 2018)

Superman said:


> But you are known to enjoy drama. Especially when you are bored and do not feel like having your duck in your hand.



To be honest, I don't find Shizune that thin-skinned. i genuinely thought he would respond something like, "SIS, YOU KNOW THE MOON BELONGS TO ME! but that's a cool role. good job. i like x, y, z." I did not envision him "popping off".


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 13, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> @Didi is back
> he has served his fill



You actually threadbanned him?


----------



## Didi (Jul 13, 2018)

Aries said:


> XIII: Didi
> 
> [TAROT CARD]
> -*DEATH*-
> ...




neat



Aries said:


> I gave didi death cause he brings death to townies and makes scum go oh no. Vlog it guys or keep it on the down low




it wasn't that bad come on, like yall havent posted dumb silly stuff occasonally


----------



## Tiger (Jul 13, 2018)

​


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I'm not a sadist, like some of these cards wouldn't assign to players like death, devil, no one here is that heavy....
> 
> Fool is lol.
> ---------- wrote this like ten minutes ago.
> ...



I would have given you the World because you seem to be all around it. And the actual meaning, both up and down seems to suit you.



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> To be honest, I don't find Shizune that thin-skinned. i genuinely thought he would respond something like, "SIS, YOU KNOW THE MOON BELONGS TO ME! but that's a cool role. good job. i like x, y, z." I did not envision him "popping off".



I got thin skin, because I am still pissed off at that punk bitch.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jul 13, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Kylie Jenner on track to become the world's youngest self-made billionaire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She uses the same factory that Colourpop uses, so the formula of her lip kits are the same as Colourpop’s. The only difference is she jacks up her prices, while Colourpop charges much less. 

That and her fans are brain dead sheep. That’s how she did it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 13, 2018)

speaking of that 



maybe ISIS was right

the west should be destroyed


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jul 13, 2018)

MAD said:


> speaking of that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Time to follow the way of Allah


----------



## Tiger (Jul 13, 2018)

MAD said:


> speaking of that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know what they say...never use your own money...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 13, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> Time to follow the way of Allah



Alan OP


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 13, 2018)

@Didi  J.I.D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 13, 2018)

MAD said:


> speaking of that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Melodie (Jul 14, 2018)

Faves already delivered.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 14, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Faves already delivered.



Glad to have you as my sidelines buddy. 

Make me a video


----------



## Melodie (Jul 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Glad to have you as my sidelines buddy.
> 
> Make me a video


You're not in the game?? I thought u signed.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 14, 2018)

Melodie said:


> You're not in the game?? I thought u signed.



I'm too busy with real life stuff + I won't have internet around the half point of the game. 

despair 

Why aren't you playing


----------



## Melodie (Jul 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'm too busy with real life stuff + I won't have internet around the half point of the game.
> 
> despair
> 
> Why aren't you playing


Not having internet sounds like a seppuku situation to me. How come?

I was supposed to be busy this month so I unsigned.


----------



## Magic (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 14, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Not having internet sounds like a seppuku situation to me. How come?
> 
> I was supposed to be busy this month so I unsigned.



SUMMER TRAVELING !!!!

You could probably be a replacement if you're not busy now


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 14, 2018)

This is for my biggest fan @C A N T I


----------



## Catamount (Jul 14, 2018)

can you please take your toxic waste elsewhere


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 14, 2018)

Catamount said:


> can you please take your toxic waste elsewhere



There is a log out button if you don't like it. There is also an ignore button if you don't like it.

You got a choice.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 14, 2018)

this level of lamery.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 14, 2018)

Catamount said:


> this level of lamery.



Rion gonna Rion.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> Rion gonna Rion.


don't people grow up with time


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 14, 2018)

Catamount said:


> don't people grow up with time



Not everyone does.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 14, 2018)

Cry me a river.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> Not everyone does.


Right, some just get old.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Jul 14, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Right, some just get old.



You know me too well. :blu


----------



## Catamount (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Ultra (Jul 14, 2018)

Favorites is quite entertaining lmao


----------



## God (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Aries (Jul 14, 2018)

Where must i venture too for a sock puppet game


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 14, 2018)

Aries said:


> Where must i venture too for a sock puppet game



Hell.


----------



## Aries (Jul 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> Hell.


----------



## Aries (Jul 14, 2018)

I want to do a Pokemon game one of these days


----------



## Marvel (Jul 14, 2018)

Aries said:


> I want to do a Pokemon game one of these days


Then go for it


----------



## SupremeKage (Jul 14, 2018)

Rion level is what I wish to achieve

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 15, 2018)

My ship took a detour because Isreal fighting hamasaki and blowing them up.... >.>  was suppose to be there at 6am now sailing for another port and doing other sites. Nazareth.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> My ship took a detour because Isreal fighting hamasaki and blowing them up.... >.>  was suppose to be there at 6am now sailing for another port and doing other sites. Nazareth.



stay safe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 15, 2018)

Hamas (*****  wow autocorrect.


----------



## Magic (Jul 15, 2018)

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ul-strike-hamas-since-2014-benjamin-netanyahu


----------



## Magic (Jul 15, 2018)

Longest security check of my life
 holy shit


----------



## Magic (Jul 15, 2018)

Came down. Here 12:30 just now going forward to get checked or whatever. Fucking =__! $"__;%=!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 15, 2018)

It's 2:04  just sketched in a little notebook I had the whole  time,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 15, 2018)

I'm In finally HOLY hiytttfff the girls here are fine. Just made hand contact.


----------



## Magic (Jul 15, 2018)

Country layout is very uh hilly or something my bus has wifi.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Just made hand contact.


Control yourself, beast


----------



## Magic (Jul 15, 2018)

The architecture / landsca0e in the distant hillside  is awesome. Lots of like stone buildings .


----------



## Magic (Jul 15, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Control yourself, beast


They let a ravenous wolf in. Ima huff and puff.


----------



## Magic (Jul 15, 2018)

Also she intiated hand contact.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> They let a ravenous wolf in. Ima huff and puff.


Ahaha
Ahahahhahaahah
Ahahhahahahhahahaaaaaaahaaaa







No.


----------



## Magic (Jul 15, 2018)

I want to see belly dancers. But this is a religious trip. Christ forgive me.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 15, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Rion level is what I wish to achieve



You lack hatred.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I want to see belly dancers. But this is a religious trip. Christ forgive me.



Ask for forgiveness AFTER the belly dancers, amateur.


----------



## Magic (Jul 15, 2018)

I jumped into the river jordan, put the water on my head. Had little fishes nibble my toes.  


I'm tired now x.x met a guy from texas/NY he talks like a cali person seems like a party fiend he mentioned this one Greek island that is like Ibiza,  "Mykonos" sounds cool. I would love to go to Ibiza someday.

I despise how tourists uhh go into that little hive mind of buying trinkets.  met a few people on our tour group also from San Francisco.  rich guppie couple, old asian couple.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 15, 2018)

The party bro dude mentioned the dead sea is like being on another planet. "Feels weird" and you can float in it no problem.
It's the lowest point on land below sea level.

A lot of like atmospheric haze here in the hills and stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 15, 2018)

I must of said this place is crazy a hundred times while driving around.


So tired. I wanna eat and watch the world cup final  ~.~


----------



## SupremeKage (Jul 15, 2018)

I love how you’re documenting your whole trip so that if you were to go mute we can assume what happened. Sorry if that got dark lol stay safe


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 15, 2018)

i'm loving this israel travelogue. go to the sy agnon house


----------



## Magic (Jul 15, 2018)

LOL best part. We got taken to a high spot for scenic photos. These local young dudes pretend like they are there to take photos too. Pickpockets lol.


I joke to my group, a thief knows a thief. they backed off once they saw me watching them. you can watch their eyes going to pursues lol.


----------



## Magic (Jul 15, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> I love how you’re documenting your whole trip so that if you were to go mute we can assume what happened. Sorry if that got dark lol stay safe


I can't talk used up most of energy taking in everything  >.>


----------



## Magic (Jul 15, 2018)

Oh you mean it if I die. Well yeah duh. But I lm unnaturally lucky and have a sixth sense for danger. I should be okie dokie. Even in a war zone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 15, 2018)

I wouldn't mind a few beers, and a few girls. Wish I had my boys here to explore night life. I'm not wandering alone.... >.>


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2018)

God bless you @RemChu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 15, 2018)

No Josh and Joe for wingman. One regret this trip.... it's like we have this great city as interesting as Barcelona and I can't explore it's night life.


If I head out solo I'm going to wake up tied to a bed naked with my wallet and passport missing


----------



## Magic (Jul 15, 2018)

Minus the passport and wallet missing, sounds like a good time!


----------



## Shizune (Jul 16, 2018)

Ok there's a lot we need to talk about...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jul 16, 2018)

_Yo, I GUESS I went COMMERCIAL! Just SHOT a COMMERCIAL!_
_But when I flew to the set though?_
_I ain't FLY COMMERCIAL!_​


----------



## Shizune (Jul 16, 2018)

_Is it ME or did EYE put these rap bitches on the map again?!_​


----------



## Shizune (Jul 16, 2018)

_Take bitches to school, then I columbine these hoes!_
_I hear the slick shit bitch, you washed!_​


----------



## Shizune (Jul 16, 2018)

_NOW when I TELL 'EM that it's BARBIE, BITCH..._
_Yes I REALLY DO mean that it's BARBIE, bitch!_
_Ask Mattel! They auctioned my barbie, BITCH!_
_Raggedy Ann, you could never a barbie bitch!_
_You at the bottom of the barrel: SCRAPIN!_
_I'm out in L.A. at the ICE AGE TAPIN!_​


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2018)

Can we have ingame nitty out of game?


----------



## Catamount (Jul 16, 2018)

Legend said:


> Can we have ingame nitty out of game?


dat kind of subscription is too expensive


----------



## poutanko (Jul 16, 2018)

Where is Remchu btw?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 16, 2018)

Probably sleeping well atm after some girl touched his hand yesterday


----------



## Catamount (Jul 16, 2018)

why so evil


----------



## Tiger (Jul 16, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Probably sleeping well atm after some girl touched his hand yesterday



Not just _any _girl. A girl with a mind-melting accent.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 16, 2018)

the military women joke when


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 16, 2018)

She had dragon energy!


----------



## poutanko (Jul 16, 2018)

He talked about getting tied to a bed and lost his wallet. I wonder if this is why he's nowhere today


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 16, 2018)

R.I.P. Remchu. 
Your randomness will be missed.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 16, 2018)

poutanko said:


> He talked about getting tied to a bed and lost his wallet. I wonder if this is why he's nowhere today



He was saying he doesn't have his wingman with him on his trip to Israel, so _if_ he goes out clubbing, he'd wake up tied up to a bed with his wallet and passport missing


----------



## poutanko (Jul 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> He was saying he doesn't have his wingman with him on his trip to Israel, so _if_ he goes out clubbing, he'd wake up tied up to a bed with his wallet and passport missing


I know but it's Remchu


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2018)

poutanko said:


> He talked about getting tied to a bed and lost his wallet. I wonder if this is why he's nowhere today






Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> R.I.P. Remchu.
> Your randomness will be missed.





Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> He was saying he doesn't have his wingman with him on his trip to Israel, so _if_ he goes out clubbing, he'd wake up tied up to a bed with his wallet and passport missing




How did this get so dark!?

@RemChu !?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 16, 2018)

I hope he meets Marco where he is going to


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 16, 2018)

So he can tell Marco to come back already and host Favorites 7.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 16, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I hope he meets Marco where he is going to



For someone that advocates civility wishing death on someone is quite counter-intuitive.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I hope he meets Marco where he is going to


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 16, 2018)

MAD said:


> For someone that advocates civility wishing death on someone is quite counter-intuitive.



I'm not wishing him death silly, I'm just hoping he has a good afterlife.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 16, 2018)

RIP Remchu. You managed to get some exotic sex in the end.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm not wishing him death silly, I'm just hoping he has a good afterlife.





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> RIP Remchu. You managed to get some exotic sex in the end.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 16, 2018)

Since it is a religious trip (sounds just right, eh) he most likely got brainwashed and will not come back to this sinful place


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 16, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Since it is a religious trip (sounds just right, eh) he most likely got brainwashed and will not come back to this sinful place


His dad is already a pastor I believe lol.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 16, 2018)

That like does not explain anything AT ALL


----------



## sworder (Jul 16, 2018)

playing this faves game reminded me of marco

he was mafia so often that when he rolled town he could catch 3 mafia in a row and you'd probably deep down think he was bussing them for town cred. impossible to trust him

rip


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2018)

@RemChu ?

Please be alive....


----------



## Tiger (Jul 17, 2018)

Superman said:


> @RemChu ?
> 
> Please be alive....





He's alive...just slack-jaw staring at someone much like that ^


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 17, 2018)

They said @RemChu died falling into the pussy. it was a match made in heaven.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 17, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> His dad is already a pastor I believe lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Jul 17, 2018)

Ok I'm alive. Just trip taxes me mentally,  since it's a lot to take in and long day of travel and exploring stuff. So by the time I get back to the ship, we meet for dinner and by the end of it I'm like half asleep. 

Mmmmmm went to the dead sea yesterday and the palace of King Herod on top of a mountain peak. 

This was my second time in an environment that is a desert. ~.~ Not fun lol. Somehow though the Jews are growing fruiting bearing palm trees all over the place, huge farms of the stuff. I thought I was in jurassic park. The dead sea is the lowest point on earth below sea level, on land. Place is like being on another planet. Lots of atmospheric haze. Atmospheric haze is when things further away appear more blue, but here it was weird, lots of mountain and sea blending into the haze around the dead . I couldn't judge the distance very well. Your ears will pop in pressure or whatever traveling down that low. The trip reminded me of traveling through the Nevada desert.

Next day, today. Went to Jerusalem and Bethlehem wew lad some crazy stuff.

Mmm I'll start with stupid stuff.
There was a chick from the ship, she was on one of our tours like 2 days ago. She works here saw her again today. She looks Brazilian or something. She is like mmm kinda thick but you know athletic,  she hikes around all day, but still wide hips, big bosom and like dyed hair that looks dark at first but is like red violet when the sun hits it. kinda short, orange tan complexion. She could be from Turkey or something ...


But yeah by description you can tell she looks great , usually into skinny chick's. I don't stare but yeah I think she knows I like looking at her and we tend to bump into each other.

I'm still stupid and haven't talked to her.... we were in jerusalem near the wailing wall under a tunnel of sorts. Me and her were a bit ahead to the side of our group. Skinny stray cat passes by , I like animals so I'm looking at it, it circles around, I look back at the tour guide. He is talking, I'm not really paying attention I look back down at my feet, she is petting the cat.  I'm looking at the cat he is really enjoying it. I wish that was me....probably stood there a good 2 mins lol. It would have been perfect time to start convo. Anyways..... if I see her again I'll talk her up. 
 She seems cool x.x 
Just yeah. Pretty sure she's single.


K non hormonal fueled stuff next.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 17, 2018)

This stuff is funny.  I got hit by another pickpocket thing but this one was elaborate and clever.

So my group is ahead. We are in Jerusalem in I think a Muslim quarter. Which I loved, very closed street market, the smells and sights. I really like Arab people, wish this region was more peaceful if you know what I mean. , so anyways near the end of it or whatever,  before the " tomb of Jesus" site. I stop my group is ahead. What happen nexts takes place in like 3 seconds  , but it's like my senses slowed down. There was an older man he walks deliberately in an odd manner and bumps into a mat on the floor in this open square. He falls and drops his light bag of breads and something else. I stop look at him and quickly pick up his bags and hand it to him. In that split second two younger men rush in as well 1 to him and 1 behind me. Seemingly I feel a light tap on the back of my pants , I immediately turn to face the kid. Our eyes meet and silence. I read him in this quick soul gaze. He just tried to pickpocket me lol. I don't say a word and leave lol.


-------------
Later on the way back, our tour guide on the bus is a true Zionist. Like 100% thinks everything Isreal does is justified in comparison to its neighbors etc. I wish I recorded the exchange that went on. He was doing Q&A and my father and his friend were asking him challenging questions. Shit became like nf cafe discussion,  except you know the bus drivee has a mic and that accent lol. So it was like wtf why is the tour guide creating like a sorta threatening environment lol.  My dad asks a question about kurds or something in an area, like where did Abraham come from or something  Guide says " the media will say...: like trying to say the media always tries to make Isreal look bad. My dad goes " I don't care what the media says" guide cuts him off repeating same thing. My dad goes " I'm a historian and student of theology I don't care about that answer my question etc."


Legit I was laughing my ass off with my sister in the back. I've never seen a guide get like so defensive like that. Even his facial gesture was like O_O.


I really wish I had that on camera...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 17, 2018)

I yelled out fake news at one point. Since dude said " the media will say" so much. 
Also he said if right wing , Isreal thinks trump is "Ok". Just okay lol....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2018)

>Suppose to be a relaxing trip
>gets taxed


Classic @RemChu


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Jul 17, 2018)

Point my dad made with his question is Abraham came from what is now considered Iran


----------



## Magic (Jul 17, 2018)

And uh Israel * not Isreal holy shit why is that an autocorrect on my phone. I'm literally illiterate is for real.


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2018)

Neat


----------



## Tiger (Jul 18, 2018)

RemChu said:


> And uh Israel * not Isreal holy shit why is that an autocorrect on my phone. I'm literally illiterate is for real.



Don't you mean...for rael?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Catamount (Jul 18, 2018)

tfw you can log in but instantly log out cause where is my second demon fuck you


----------



## Magic (Jul 18, 2018)

Uhhh I voted in here???


----------



## Shizune (Jul 18, 2018)

NOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

my big avatar privileges went away, SOMEONE DO SOMETHING PLEASE GOD


----------



## Shizune (Jul 18, 2018)

I need to look my best during favorites!


----------



## Catamount (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 18, 2018)

It's okay Shizune, we all know you are fabulous inside.


----------



## poutanko (Jul 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> NOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> my big avatar privileges went away, SOMEONE DO SOMETHING PLEASE GOD


But you should get 3 months not 1


----------



## poutanko (Jul 18, 2018)

...sorry it's 2 months


----------



## poutanko (Jul 18, 2018)

I'm getting waffle


----------



## Catamount (Jul 18, 2018)

You'll make a cute waffle at least.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 18, 2018)

poutanko said:


> I'm getting waffle



partouze


----------



## Catamount (Jul 18, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


>


You have a beautiful soul.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 18, 2018)

Catamount said:


> You have a beautiful soul.


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 18, 2018)

poutanko said:


> I'm getting waffle


Waffle should become a site trophy for old ratings.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 18, 2018)

Azeruth said:


> Waffle should become a site trophy for old ratings.



Have a Mean.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 18, 2018)

Google the word "idiot"


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2018)

So, i'm going to start workshopping Lovecraft 2 so I can run it for Halloween again.

I have a few different scenarios in mind, but i'm wondering what setup would be more interesting. Might need some feedback for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Jul 18, 2018)

Nice, definitely gonna join this time, didn't last time cuz I don't generally like RM but your writeups and shit looked epic so idc I want to play regardless


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2018)

Just went ahead and made the thread now, so I mentally commit to getting it done.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2018)

Platinum said:


> So, i'm going to start workshopping Lovecraft 2 so I can run it for Halloween again.
> 
> I have a few different scenarios in mind, but i'm wondering what setup would be more interesting. Might need some feedback for it.



Not like you have anything else to do in a game now is it? HOW DOES YOUR VOID FEEL, HUH!? HUH!?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2018)

At the bubbling center of the universe, the void waits for us all my friend.


----------



## Magic (Jul 18, 2018)

I have 3 days 6 hours and 20 mins to get laid. 

Lots of Russian cutie girls working on the ship.  saw some tall girl in heels clip copping. 

Odds aren't terrible.


----------



## Magic (Jul 18, 2018)

I had a dream about wolf people like a goosebumps twist story. My dark side and hormones are at peak.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 18, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I have 3 days 6 hours and 20 mins to get laid.
> 
> Lots of Russian cutie girls working on the ship.  saw some tall girl in heels clip copping.
> 
> Odds aren't terrible.



do the naruto run up to the russian ladies

they dig it


----------



## Magic (Jul 19, 2018)

Ok..... our port was canceled for safety reasons.... day at sea. ~.~

Well that's boring.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2018)

@Superman I really avoided putting you on blast for this because I respect your tenure on this forum but if you want to be uncouth then uncouth we will be.

Your stupid ass logged onto this forum, ignored all the notifications from me that I needed you to check into my game soon or get replaced, then logged back out. _Where _on Earth does your Booboo the Fool ass get off blaming that on _me_?! If you wanted to play, you should have PLAYED. I let you be angry about it in that moment because I would have been too, my games are excellent and I'm sure missing out on one is a massive disappointment. But you are suffering from delusions if you think I'm gonna hear about this again all this time later. If you're in need of another mafia timeout so you can re-up on your therapy and meds then take one, because inactive players harassing hosts for replacing them is backwards and unfair and you're not about to do this in MY section. NEVER forget your place Superman, you're that girl who ragequits games and sells out teammates and you are background noise in this section! You're the $10 picture on the wall that they hung up because they were on a budget and needed something to put there. I'm a whole ass room in the house bitch, so you need to direct this anger toward somebody else because it's not gonna happen with me sweetheart. I hope you find your peace because you cannot keep going on like this.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2018)

I spend 6 months being too nice and I deadass get inactive players talking crazy to me about their own inactivity. 
​


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I had a dream about wolf people like a goosebumps twist story. My dark side and hormones are at peak.


Join me Rem, become a furry.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> @Superman I really avoided putting you on blast for this because I respect your tenure on this forum but if you want to be uncouth then uncouth we will be.
> 
> Your stupid ass logged onto this forum, ignored all the notifications from me that I needed you to check into my game soon or get replaced, then logged back out. _Where _on Earth does your Booboo the Fool ass get off blaming that on _me_?! If you wanted to play, you should have PLAYED. I let you be angry about it in that moment because I would have been too, my games are excellent and I'm sure missing out on one is a massive disappointment. But you are suffering from delusions if you think I'm gonna hear about this again all this time later. If you're in need of another mafia timeout so you can re-up on your therapy and meds then take one, because inactive players harassing hosts for replacing them is backwards and unfair and you're not about to do this in MY section. NEVER forget your place Superman, you're that girl who ragequits games and sells out teammates and you are background noise in this section! You're the $10 picture on the wall that they hung up because they were on a budget and needed something to put there. I'm a whole ass room in the house bitch, so you need to direct this anger toward somebody else because it's not gonna happen with me sweetheart. I hope you find your peace because you cannot keep going on like this.





Shizune said:


> I spend 6 months being too nice and I deadass get inactive players talking crazy to me about their own inactivity.
> ​



You are a liar and trash. You gave shit notificatio and simply said it was in the fucking rules.  Bitch must be crazy to ever think this is or will ever be your section. You are just a 3rd rate Bioness, with a shitty Laix impersonation. And no, I am never going to drop it. That is what I do. So bye dumb bitch.


----------



## Magic (Jul 19, 2018)

Made contact, feels good. Sum of these gals have lonely eyes.

1 Russian waiter girl with widow maker figure. She is a gem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> You are a liar and trash. You gave shit notificatio and simply said it was in the fucking rules.  Bitch must be crazy to ever think this is or will ever be your section. You are just a 3rd rate Bioness, with a shitty Laix impersonation. And no, I am never going to drop it. That is what I do. So bye dumb bitch.



Superman, you're a malignant tumor on this section and we'd be better off if you were removed. I'm glad you feel bitter and angry so often, because you deserve it.

When I warned you that you were going to be replaced if you didn't acknowledge the game, you ignored my PM and logged out. That's your own fault, not mine; in fact I didn't want to replace you, and held off as long as I could hoping you'd return. You were replaced alongside three other people, all for the same reason.

You're not entitled to play my games Superman. If you ignore an interest check, how am I to know you're still interested in playing? Try thinking rationally for once in your miserable life. You wasted my time, you nearly wasted my role and yet I _still _let you have your moment of anger at me. If the time that's passed since then hasn't given you any perspective, then you're just an idiot so I'm going to speak to you like one.

Going inactive in a host's game, forcing them to replace you and then flaming for them it and spiting them in future games is not acceptable behavior. This is _immensely _disrespectful toward _any _host. You're not going to foster an environment that is hostile to hosts. I'm not going to risk incurring a player's wrath because _they_ broke _my_ rules. I know @Tiger and @WolfPrinceKouga will agree with me, and I know @iwandesu will enforce this.

Frankly Superman, this is even more shameful than the spectacle you made of yourself in Psychic's game last year and at this point I can only admire your ability to outdo yourself each year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2018)

I refuse to believe this forum has been degraded to the point that inactive players can harass the hosts now.

Superman is 30 years old, if he can't behave better than this then section ban him. I don't care.


----------



## Magic (Jul 19, 2018)

Guys chill. Shizune is nothing like bioness . Please, be respectful to hosts. :0


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Guys chill. Shizune is nothing like bioness . Please, be respectful to hosts. :0



No, I'm a gay man so clearly I'm just like Bioness and Laix.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Superman, you're a malignant tumor on this section and we'd be better off if you were removed. I'm glad you feel bitter and angry so often, because you deserve it.
> 
> When I warned you that you were going to be replaced if you didn't acknowledge the game, you ignored my PM and logged out. That's your own fault, not mine; in fact I didn't want to replace you, and held off as long as I could hoping you'd return. You were replaced alongside three other people, all for the same reason.
> 
> ...



Not posting in 24 hours in a 48 hour day phase 1 now is akin to fucking inactivity. Fuck you. When I see 48 hours I do not see a reason to have to immediately post. And you again a fucking liar. No I was not on when you gave your warning. No you did not send multiple warnings.

And stop trying to bait me to getting into personal insults. You do not know me and I do not know you. I only comment on your behavior on here which is that of a little bitch. Plain and simple. You are the one that gets section banned with your drama. You stole Laix''s Schick and have a persecution complex like Bioness.

 And please do not talk to me about going on outrages from last year. Not from your dumbass.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> Not posting in 24 hours in a 48 hour day phase 1 now is akin to fucking inactivity. Fuck you. When I see 48 hours I do not see a reason to have to immediately post. And you again a fucking liar. No I was not on when you gave your warning. No you did not send multiple warnings.
> 
> And stop trying to bait me to getting into personal insults. You do not know me and I do not know you. I only comment on your behavior on here which is that of a little bitch. Plain and simple. You are the one that gets section banned with your drama. You stole Laix''s Schick and have a persecution complex like Bioness.
> 
> And please do not talk to me about going on outrages from last year. Not from your dumbass.



I told you what the rules were Superman. You chose to break them. This is embarrassing for you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I told you what the rules were Superman. You chose to break them. This is embarrassing for you.



Coming from the little bitch feeling harassed for getting something said about them. Feeling like they are better then anyone or be put on a pedestal for being one of many hosts. Not everyone reads every rule


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> Coming from the little bitch feeling harassed for getting something said about them. Feeling like they are better then anyone or be put on a pedestal for being one of many hosts. Not everyone reads every rule



So you didn't even read the rules but you're upset you got replaced?!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> So you didn't even read the rules but you're upset you got replaced?!



Because I got no warning, like you kept saying.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Superman, you're a malignant tumor on this section and we'd be better off if you were removed. I'm glad you feel bitter and angry so often, because you deserve it.
> 
> When I warned you that you were going to be replaced if you didn't acknowledge the game, you ignored my PM and logged out. That's your own fault, not mine; in fact I didn't want to replace you, and held off as long as I could hoping you'd return. You were replaced alongside three other people, all for the same reason.
> 
> ...


i'm not sure wish part you want me to agree
but yeah, fuck inactives​


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> Because I got no warning, like you kept saying.



I sent you like 3-4 PMs!


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> i'm not sure wish part you want me to agree
> but yeah, fuck inactives​



We have a problem because Superman's decided to flame me and spite vote me in mafia games for modkilling him in my Warcraft game.

If this is a risk of hosting here I'm just gonna stop hosting and that's not good for anyone.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I sent you like 3-4 PMs!



No...you didn't.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> No...you didn't.



Then what was your role Superman? You can't possibly know that since I never PMed you about the game right?


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jul 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Then what was your role Superman? You can't possibly know that since I never PMed you about the game right?



Role pm=/=warning of a 24 hour post deadline in a 48 hour 1st phase. You gave me the role. Then your next message was telling me of a secondary lynch. I told you I would make a post before the day was over. You then reply next about replacing me.

Warning where? Was it even in the game thread? So again....what multiple messages?


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> We have a problem because Superman's decided to flame me and spite vote me in mafia games for modkilling him in my Warcraft game.
> 
> If this is a risk of hosting here I'm just gonna stop hosting and that's not good for anyone.



A-are you new here ? 
Is this your first day on NF ?


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> Role pm=/=warning of a 24 hour post deadline in a 48 hour 1st phase. You gave me the role. Then your next message was telling me of a secondary lynch. I told you I would make a post before the day was over. You then reply next about replacing me.
> 
> Warning where? Was it even in the game thread? So again....what multiple messages?



I messaged you three different times Superman. I posted about it in the game thread and tagged you. I repeat, YOU ARE NOT ENTITLED TO PLAY MY GAME. NOBODY IS GOING TO BEND OVER BACKWARDS FOR YOU JUST BECAUSE YOU SIGNED UP. Frankly, you're a useless player anyways!


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 19, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


>



>_>

<_<

I'm not surprised by you showing up.

Not a fan of it though.


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jul 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> >_>
> 
> <_<
> 
> ...



I'm a floater 

A free spirit if you will


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 19, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> I'm a floater
> 
> A free spirit if you will



Everybody knows pandas don't float!

(we all float down here though)


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2018)

You got 3 PMs within 24 hours and didn't even bother reading the opening post or letting me know you were busy. You were online at one point, so you consciously ignored me and went about other business. That's _fine_, but it means YOU made the choice not to play. You're a WHOLE thirty year old man! It's time to OWN your actions!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I messaged you three different times Superman. I posted about it in the game thread and tagged you. I repeat, YOU ARE NOT ENTITLED TO PLAY MY GAME. NOBODY IS GOING TO BEND OVER BACKWARDS FOR YOU JUST BECAUSE YOU SIGNED UP. Frankly, you're a useless player anyways!



Since when did you get this whole notion of me being entitled? And now you changed it to tagging me multiple times. I see in thread the only thing tagged is my mind to replace me. You keep being wrong and  changing things....to be wrong.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> Since when did you get this whole notion of me being entitled? And now you changed it to tagging me multiple times. I see in thread the only thing tagged is my mind to replace me. You keep being wrong and  changing things....to be wrong.



_What _did I change Superman?! Bitch I told you I PMed you multiple times and I did! Since your stupid ass can't wrap your mind around the word "entitled," I'll explain:

You clearly think that when you posted your name in my signup thread, that somehow guaranteed you a spot in my game come hell or high water. The reality is that playing my games is a privilege and I can revoke it for any reason, especially ignoring the interest check! You're entitled because you think I owe it to you to let you play in my game, when I'm _not_!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> You got 3 PMs within 24 hours and didn't even bother reading the opening post or letting me know you were busy. You were online at one point, so you consciously ignored me and went about other business. That's _fine_, but it means YOU made the choice not to play. You're a WHOLE thirty year old man! It's time to OWN your actions!



Because all I read was 48 hour day phase. In my mind that gives me more then enough time to post. How was that a choice not to play? I never heard of replacing people halfway through day 1 until your stupid shit.


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jul 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> Everybody knows pandas don't float!
> 
> (we all float down here though)



this panda does

ill float down there too, but I'm floating right out if I start seeing some creepy shit


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> Because all I read was 48 hour day phase. In my mind that gives me more then enough time to post. How was that a choice not to play? I never heard of replacing people halfway through day 1 until your stupid shit.



How is that _my _fault?!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> _What _did I change Superman?! Bitch I told you I PMed you multiple times and I did! Since your stupid ass can't wrap your mind around the word "entitled," I'll explain:
> 
> You clearly think that when you posted your name in my signup thread, that somehow guaranteed you a spot in my game come hell or high water. The reality is that playing my games is a privilege and I can revoke it for any reason, especially ignoring the interest check! You're entitled because you think I owe it to you to let you play in my game, when I'm _not_!



 If you messaged me then you would have no trouble pulling them up....all I see is my role pm with the 5 messages in it.

Shizune....your games are fun. But please....please stop acting like they are a gift from the gods. I never sign up ensured that I have spot in the game. I sign up to play games. That's it. You seem to be under the assumption I come in to them like I own the games. Since when have i ever?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> How is that _my _fault?!



You keep screaming about multiple messages and tags that you sent me that do not exist. You keep blatantly ignoring this fact. I admitted to not fully reading the stupid rules. You just can not seem to admit to not remembering correctly or just plain lying.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 19, 2018)

left corner: spitting and spiting
right corner: pinking and cutifying


----------



## Aries (Jul 19, 2018)

Its always Sunny in Mafiadelphia


----------



## Didi (Jul 19, 2018)

Aries said:


> Its always Sunny in Mafiadelphia



WADennis
Ronald MacDidinald
RemCharlie
ShizuDee
Frank CReynolds


----------



## Didi (Jul 19, 2018)

No wait Shizune is a man why do I keep forgetting that

KitsuDee


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 19, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> this panda does
> 
> ill float down there too, but I'm floating right out if I start seeing some creepy shit



You're just a panda balloon then. 

Better start floating right out then.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> If you messaged me then you would have no trouble pulling them up....all I see is my role pm with the 5 messages in it.
> 
> Shizune....your games are fun. But please....please stop acting like they are a gift from the gods. I never sign up ensured that I have spot in the game. I sign up to play games. That's it. You seem to be under the assumption I come in to them like I own the games. Since when have i ever?



Listen up and listen good you dingbat because this is the last thing I have to say to you and then you're getting handled by the mods if you ever bring this problem to me again.

I kept you posted all that week that the game was about to start, and then when it did you stopped answering me and ignored 3 PMs within 24 hours. Ordinarily that _is _a day phase, and as I've said before the _only _reason I started extending my first phases was _to start replacing inactives_ halfway through so that everyone posted before the end of the day. To add insult to injury you weren't even inactive from the forum, you were online and deliberately ignoring the game! Your stupid ass really thought I was gonna wait around on you!

I'm not religious so I _know _my games aren't a "gift from god," but what they _are _bitch, is _excellent _and _miles ahead _of anything your brown-water drinking, mattress-on-the-floor sleeping ass is capable of doing! That's why your desperate ass is in here sounding like an 8 year old who's mad their friends played Hide & Seek without them! Because you _know _my games are the shit and that's why you're making a fool of yourself over not getting to play one! Let's be _very_ clear Superman, I am _that _girl in this section right now and you _are _fortunate to even have my attention because your illiterate, uneducated ass can barely string together a coherent sentence. You are _such _an uninteresting, non-contributive and bland poster that speaking to you is beneath me. You will _never _get to my level Superman, so cherish your time with me and try to learn something from it!

Now you can shut the fuck up, sit in that bitter corner you've been in for the past 5 years, and eat your unseasoned stew. You just got yourself exposed up and down this thread for the ungrateful, inactive waste of a player spot that you are and for what? In the end you're still gonna have to sit your big ass down and be quiet!

I'm done with you! The next person you speak to about this will be a mod!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 19, 2018)

Guys, chill


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2018)

Who the fuck does he think I am?! Spiting me because _he_ broke _my_ rules like my crazy ass is just gonna tolerate that?! I _know _he didn't think I was about to just watch that happen?!


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2018)

Like bro, let me really let y'all know for the last time in case anyone somehow missed the memo:

bitch I am INSANE, if you do something ridiculous to me then I will come back at you ten times more ridiculous. Just because I don't start conflict anymore doesn't mean I don't know how to handle it when it gets brought to me. Your life will be a million times easier if you just treat me with respect.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 19, 2018)

the weather is great today


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 19, 2018)

About to have some pizza

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Jul 19, 2018)

I'm comfy watching le Tour du France 
Kruijswijk is putting on an epic solo


----------



## poutanko (Jul 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> About to have some pizza


Pizza with pineapple would be nice ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Jul 19, 2018)

Pls, supes is spitting cause he is supes
It is a part of his image
Taking dat.seriously tho


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> and then you're getting handled by the mods if you ever bring this problem to me again.



For what though ?
Spiting you ?

Lol.


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jul 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> You're just a panda balloon then.
> 
> Better start floating right out then.



!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Jul 19, 2018)

spiting*


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 19, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Pizza with pineapple would be nice ~



Having a different one rn ~

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> For what though ?
> Spiting you ?
> 
> Lol.



Absolutely, Superman can learn to respect the hosting process or he can get right up outta here. I'm not about to walk into games having an extra vote attached to me just because Superman inactifagged my game one time, that's unfair to me on many different levels. So y'all can figure something out because all I know is that it's over and I'm done hearing about it.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Absolutely, Superman can learn to respect the hosting process or he can get right up outta here. I'm not about to walk into games having an extra vote attached to me just because Superman inactifagged my game one time, that's unfair to me on many different levels. So y'all can figure something out because all I know is that it's over and I'm done hearing about it.



Why would you even remotely think that mods would actually do something about someone spite voting someone in a mafia game ?
Like really.

That's the dumbest thing I've heard today.
Although, to be fair, I haven't checked NF Cafe yet today, so the bar is still fairly high.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Having a different one rn ~


Why you bitch


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 19, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Why you bitch



It is very delicious and spicy ~


----------



## poutanko (Jul 19, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Why you bitch


Just order them too


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> Why would you even remotely think that mods would actually do something about someone spite voting someone in a mafia game ?
> Like really.
> 
> That's the dumbest thing I've heard today.
> Although, to be fair, I haven't checked NF Cafe yet today, so the bar is still fairly high.



We're not about to play like we're brand new and this is our first day in the section Jeroen. I hosted a game, someone went inactive in that game (already a slight against me) and now that person is insulting me and voting for me whenever given the opportunity _because they went inactive_. It's disrespectful toward me as a host, insulting toward me on a personal level and toxic to the entire mafia section. We aren't gonna sit around and let players abuse hosts like this, or I can pull my games from this site because no rational person is gonna put their heart and soul into making a game just to subject themselves to this. So like I said y'all can figure something out because everyone can plainly see this isn't right and if you wanna ignore it then all I can say is never in your life complain when this community dies out because you guys didn't want to keep it alive.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> It is very delicious and spicy ~


Massive hate 


poutanko said:


> Just order them too


i am fat and at work


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 19, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Massive hate


----------



## poutanko (Jul 19, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Massive hate
> i am fat and at work


Order them and send it to me


----------



## Magic (Jul 19, 2018)

2 days I flirted w/ 3. 

Going to ask one to do the Titanic stuff. "Wow, you just have to model for me. Blah blah blah, surely this is fate."
Then fuck her brains out.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> We're not about to play like we're brand new and this is our first day in the section Jeroen.



I'm not, but you seem to be.



> I hosted a game, someone went inactive in that game (already a slight against me)



I'm well aware.



> and now that person is insulting me and voting for me whenever given the opportunity _because they went inactive_. It's disrespectful toward me as a host



Okay.



> insulting toward me on a personal level



Not really sure how that works, but okay.



> and toxic to the entire mafia section.



Well.. you are one of the leading experts on being toxic, so I'll just take your word for it.



> We aren't gonna sit around and let players abuse hosts like this,



See, I'm against host abuse, but eh.
This seems to be more about you than about hosts in general.



> or I can pull my games from this site because no rational person is gonna put their heart and soul into making a game just to subject themselves to this.



That's your choice. 



> So like I said y'all can figure something out because everyone can plainly see this isn't right and if you wanna ignore it then all I can say is never in your life complain when this community dies out because you guys didn't want to keep it alive.



At this point I got tired of this, so


----------



## Magic (Jul 19, 2018)

I can gather some good reference material.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2018)

Ok Jeroen, you can sit around being as useless as you have for the past 8 years, that's fine. There's no vote count for you to do in this thread so obviously there's not much you can contribute here.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2018)

"My tired ass doesn't care about this section so I don't care if it dies because we let the players treat their hosts like trash"

Go take a shower.


----------



## Didi (Jul 19, 2018)

You've overreacting to a minor slight


----------



## Aries (Jul 19, 2018)

Didi said:


> WADennis
> Ronald MacDidinald
> RemCharlie
> ShizuDee
> Frank CReynolds



If you want to get into that boys hole you gotta pay the troll toll


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2018)

Didi said:


> You've overreacting to a minor slight



It's about the principle. I'm not gonna tolerate backlash over doing my due diligence as a host. I'm not gonna host on a forum where players are allowed to hound me fore months if I have to modkill them. Everything about that is unacceptable.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 19, 2018)

Hmm... imo, if you're talking to supey you should stay nice and explain to him why you did what you did. If your post got a hostile tone to it then his reply will in most cases be hostile as well. 

Even if you're hella annoyed, just try being nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Hmm... imo, if you're talking to supey you should stay nice and explain to him why you did what you did. If your post got a hostile tone to it then his reply will in most cases be hostile as well.
> 
> Even if you're hella annoyed, just try being nice.



Sis I literally did that when he first exploded on me! You think I'm reacting suddenly?! This event he's mad about happened months ago! He's deadass STILL bringing it up and THAT'S why I'm putting an end to it NOW.


----------



## Aries (Jul 19, 2018)

Spite is vastos gimmick i thought we were all aware of that. That wacky ningen would still spite kill plat and me for that platinum cups game in 2012.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Ok Jeroen, you can sit around being as useless as you have for the past 8 years, that's fine. There's no vote count for you to do in this thread so obviously there's not much you can contribute here.





Shizune said:


> "My tired ass doesn't care about this section so I don't care if it dies because we let the players treat their hosts like trash"
> 
> Go take a shower.



Wew lad. 

No need to be all toxic in here, or we'll get you removed!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 19, 2018)

@Shizune : If it bothers you to this extent, put him on ignore outside of games and blacklist him from your games. This is what he does and he's an asshole for it, universal karma will come around to put him back in a void eventually. 


Now for some Vasto raging at hosts nostalgia :



Superman said:


> Noted.
> 
> Now back to insulting this garbage host. WPK you blow, update your front page.



@Superman


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> Wew lad.
> 
> No need to be all toxic in here, or we'll get you removed!



I don't know why you post just to see your own username. Don't quote me with nonsense. You know that Superman is dead wrong here and that's all that matters. Everything else you're saying can be kept in draft.


----------



## Aries (Jul 19, 2018)

Only love can defeat rage and stop it from spreading. Quick someone hug vasto from behind and go

"YAMATE VASTO KUN"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2018)

This has never happened to me before and I'm not about to deal with always having someone hounding me in games I sign up for just because I happened to host a game of my own so like I said before y'all can figure it out. This is a ridiculous situation to put me in and all of y'all know it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> This has never happened to me before and I'm not about to deal with always having someone hounding me in games I sign up for just because I happened to host a game of my own so like I said before y'all can figure it out. This is a ridiculous situation to put me in and all of y'all know it.



Vasto has done stuff more retarded than that in a game that I hosted, due to spite.

It's what he does. He breaks all the limits of host-player relationship and waits to see if you're gonna do something.

No point in arguing with him about it, he's gonna forget about it eventually.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2018)

I really just be over here minding all my own business all day long this year so I'm not about to be portrayed as a drama queen for this. This is a whole ass hill I'm really ready to die on. I don't know what shenanigans you all take part in but you can leave me out of them. I really am asking for the bare minimum support as a host here and I really do not ask for much from this forum.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 19, 2018)

Alexa, hug Vasto 

@Platinum


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Vasto has done stuff more retarded than that in a game that I hosted, due to spite.
> 
> It's what he does. He breaks all the limits of host-player relationship and waits to see if you're gonna do something.
> 
> No point in arguing with him about it, he's gonna forget about it eventually.



Ok well he can do that to all the rest of you, but I'm not the one.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Ok well he can do that to all the rest of you, but I'm not the one.



Some things in this forum are just immovable. I've learned that over my time here.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2018)

@Superman at the very least I hope you see that your reputation of being irrational precedes you.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Some things in this forum are just immovable. I've learned that over my time here.



DDL this is ridiculous to me. You might as well be trying to convince me the sky is bright ass orange. Player's can't break game rules and then continue spiting the host about it for months, that's a textbook example of player->mod abuse! That is the perfect example of where a moderator should intervene! Like, what in the hell?!


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I don't know why you post just to see your own username. Don't quote me with nonsense. You know that Superman is dead wrong here and that's all that matters. Everything else you're saying can be kept in draft.



Unlike you, I'm not vain.

So gg, try again.
Maybe this time you'll actually say something non-toxic.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I really just be over here minding all my own business all day long this year so I'm not about to be portrayed as a drama queen for this. This is a whole ass hill I'm really ready to die on. I don't know what shenanigans you all take part in but you can leave me out of them. I really am asking for the bare minimum support as a host here and I really do not ask for much from this forum.


Are you asking for protection from spite in mafia games? That isn't within bounds of actual section ban material, spite goes around and comes around. There is a reason hosts generally don't give Vasto kills and he gets spited in return for the things he does. Unless he is specifically singling someone out to legit ruin their experience over the course of multiple games then it's not even a full on community issue.

What you choose to do with your own games is your business. You can blacklist whoever you want from your own games and are also free to avoid games with him in them. You can even choose to put him on ignore even when he is also on the player list if you're willing to accept what that means gameplay wise.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 19, 2018)

Like, this forum is never going to be The Syndicate which is a more cupcake kind of place in how they run things. In NF mafia, as a player and host, it's always going to be trial by fire.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> Unlike you, I'm not vain.
> 
> So gg, try again.
> Maybe this time you'll actually say something non-toxic.



How are you really in here calling me toxic like you haven't flamebaited me in every post? Jeroen I don't know why you act superior when you're one of our worst players and most of your post history is literally just clutter. Like, you as a player are literally just vote counts and role claims. Besides that you're vapor.



WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Are you asking for protection from spite in mafia games? That isn't within bounds of actual section ban material, spite goes around and comes around. There is a reason hosts generally don't give Vasto kills and he gets spited in return for the things he does. Unless he is specifically singling someone out to legit ruin their experience over the course of multiple games then it's not even a full on community issue.
> 
> What you choose to do with your own games is your business. You can blacklist whoever you want from your own games and are also free to avoid games with him in them. You can even choose to put him on ignore even when he is also on the player list if you're willing to accept what that means gameplay wise.



How the fuck is not section ban material if someone signs up for a game, doesn't show up for the game, flames the host when they get replaced, then tries to vote them out of future games at the expense of in-game rationale?

Why is anyone defending another player's right to do that?


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2018)

Okay you know what, let me dial this back. I'm way too deep in this right now.

@Mr. Waffles (old) look I'm only insulting you because I genuinely feel insulted myself right now. I'm sorry Jeroen, I really hope you can accept my apology because I didn't mean what I said to you, I was just arguing.

This is still a really stupid situation to me but I didn't mean to let it get the best of me like this.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Okay you know what, let me dial this back. I'm way too deep in this right now.
> 
> @Mr. Waffles (old) look I'm only insulting you because I genuinely feel insulted myself right now. I'm sorry Jeroen, I really hope you can accept my apology because I didn't mean what I said to you, I was just arguing.
> 
> This is still a really stupid situation to me but I didn't mean to let it get the best of me like this.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> How the fuck is not section ban material if someone signs up for a game, doesn't show up for the game, flames the host when they get replaced, then tries to vote them out of future games at the expense of in-game rationale?
> 
> Why is anyone defending another player's right to do that?



Because people have done that for 10 years, everyone got used to it and learned to account for it, and people are friends with Vasto so they won't burn bridges with him for something they are used to.

It's not just, but it's how communities work.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Because people have done that for 10 years, everyone got used to it and learned to account for it, and people are friends with Vasto so they won't burn bridges with him for something they are used to.
> 
> It's not just, but it's how communities work.



Girl I'm not tryna flame anyone about this anymore but that's just not gonna be cool with me. This is the most disrespected I've ever been as a host and it's not working for me.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 19, 2018)

The reasonings for why someone does anything in a mafia game, including spiting, aren't always clear cut. Unless you can actually prove an effort to oust you from games specifically for spite then a section ban is far from happening(if even then), unless they're breaking actual forum rules. This forum is not mafia focused, if this was done on MU or amy dedicated site the chances of a ban increase significantly.

Again, this is an internal matter. You can spite them back, ban them from your games, etc. If it's egregious others are likely to take notice and spite him themselves.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Girl I'm not tryna flame anyone about this anymore but that's just not gonna be cool with me. This is the most disrespected I've ever been as a host and it's not working for me.



I know don't worry, just giving my two cents.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> The reasonings for why someone does anything in a mafia game, including spiting, aren't always clear cut. Unless you can actually prove an effort to oust you from games specifically for spite then a section ban is far from happening(if even then), unless they're breaking actual forum rules. This forum is not mafia focused, if this was done on MU or amy dedicated site the chances of a ban increase significantly.
> 
> Again, this is an internal matter. You can spite them back, ban them from your games, etc. If it's egregious others are likely to take notice and spite him themselves.



I just feel like you're telling me how to deal with the situation, when my point is that I shouldn't even be in this situation in this first place. I'm not tryna deal with it at all.


----------



## Aries (Jul 19, 2018)

Shizune was fed up with Vastos spite.

What the hell is your problem with me he said holding back his tears from vasto kun. Ive done my best to be civil with you but you just keep pushing my buttons!

This was enough to trigger Vasto to lash out to Shizune.

Push your buttons? You WHORE you have been pushing my buttons trying to act cute n shit about what you did!

Shizune was shocked. All because of one game i Hosted? Let it go its just a game! 

Just a game! Vasto replied back clinching his fists... It wasnt just any game shizune you son of a bitch it was your game! And you replaced me! Its not like I care... Your games arent that good anyway! Ive never liked them ...

Vasto felt betrayed by Shizune. Like he didnt care at all that he was no longer part of his game... That he meant nothing to him... Easily replaceable... Vasto knew he could just walk away from this and just play any other game but something in him didnt want him to leave....

I wish i knew how to quit you vasto told shizune as he began to tear... Then why dont you? Shizune replied back... Why dont you let me be? Cause of you VastoJack im like this ..

Vasto seeing the hurt in Shizunes eyes tries to hug him only to be rejected.. Fuck off me Sis ! Vasto forces the hug onto shizune as they embrace in a passionate im sorry embrace

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2018)

@Shizune fuck you for calling me inactive. I was not inactive for a fucking 48 hour day phase. You have failed over and over to produce your proof of warning. You are just a damn liar. Keep up with your insults and see where it gets you. I never forget when a host fuck me over.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Girl I'm not tryna flame anyone about this anymore but that's just not gonna be cool with me. This is the most disrespected I've ever been as a host and it's not working for me.


He has a right to criticize what he thinks is a bad host choice(using the first half of a 48hr phase as an activity check), just like you have a right to put him on blast for where he is wrong and us to laugh at him for not fully reading rules and making an ass of himself. 

Feeling disrespected is valid, that is not grounds for punishment from the faculty though. There is no one keeping you here, so if you think it's grounds for leaving then I'll be sad to see you go and I wish you luck whever you end up. You'll always be my friend


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Shizune fuck you for calling me inactive. I was not inactive for a fucking 48 hour day phase. You have failed over and over to produce your proof of warning. You are just a damn liar. Keep up with your insults and see where it gets you. I never forget when a host fuck me over.



Your lack of self-awareness is stunning. Wow. Thirty years on this planet and they taught you nothing. Bewildering.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 19, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles (old), did you see this


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Mr. Waffles (old), did you see this



I hadn't seen that.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 19, 2018)

The only shameful lack of section ban is of Rion for legit cheating on the Mafia Championship poll and a long history of trolling in and out of games. Though for my part, he is blacklisted from any game I am the main host of.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> The only shameful lack of section ban is of Rion for legit cheating on the Mafia Championship poll and a long history of trolling in and out of games. Though for my part, he is blacklisted from any game I am the main host of.



The moderation here is just non-existent.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Your lack of self-awareness is stunning. Wow. Thirty years on this planet and they taught you nothing. Bewildering.


 What would you know about that word? Like fucking coming from you of all people. Given your past choices.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> What would you know about that word? Like fucking coming from you of all people. Given your past choices.



Supes, drop it already.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> I hadn't seen that.



Next September! We'll have a date set up.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> Supes, drop it already.



Bitch keep trying to get personal with it.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Next September! We'll have a date set up.



Yay ?


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> What would you know about that word? Like fucking coming from you of all people. Given your past choices.



Ironic considering these past 2 pages consist of hosts dragging you for the annoying, unreliable trash that you are.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> Bitch keep trying to get personal with it.



I know, but... just drop it already.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2018)

Read the posts. Get the message. YOU ARE NOT A GOOD PLAYER. WE DO NOT LIKE HAVING YOU IN OUR GAMES.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> The moderation here is just non-existent.


The staff barely tolerated our existence for years and even now we just get mods from other sections who happen to play mafia instead of having our own dedicated ones.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 19, 2018)

I'm just struggling to see how you have been here for five years and don't know how things work, Shizune. Few here are innocent of being nasty to other members of the community. If you really think in-game behavior should be made punishable, you'd have to accept that your treatment of players in WADs Unsafe Streets falls within those bounds.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 19, 2018)

For my part, I respect Superman's skill as a player and he has been a constant in this community for years. I'm not bothered by him personally as I just laugh and see no reason to keep him from my games, though as I said, by his spite his chances of ever getting say vig or SK are slim. 

It is through the adversity I have faced as a player and host that I have improved in both areas. I would not try to change the NF experience, including it's ugly parts. As much as I am playing games elsewhere like MU and TS, NF's brand of fuckery remains the most appealing.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Ironic considering these past 2 pages consist of hosts dragging you for the annoying, unreliable trash that you are.



Sad that you feel you jeed this much confirmation in your life.



Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> I know, but... just drop it already.



Not happening anytime ever.



Shizune said:


> Read the posts. Get the message. YOU ARE NOT A GOOD PLAYER. WE DO NOT LIKE HAVING YOU IN OUR GAMES.



I want to see them say those exact words and not from you.


----------



## Aries (Jul 19, 2018)

_[Shizune:]_
Just gonna post here and watch me burn
Well, that's alright because I like the way it hurts
Just gonna post here and hear me cry
Well, that's alright because I love the way you lie
I love the way you lie

_[Vasto:]_
I can't tell you what reading the rules really is
I can only tell you what the void feels like
And right now there's a steel knife in my windpipe
I can't breathe but I still Spite while I can Spite
As long as the wrong feels right it's like I'm in flight
High off his role love, drunk from his host hate,
It's like I'm huffing 48 hours  and I love his game the more I suffer, I suffocate
And right before I'm about to post, he replaces me
He fucking hates me and I love it.
"Wait! Where you going?"
"I'm replacing you!"
"No you ain't. Come back."
We're running right back.
Here we go again
It's so insane 'cause when it's going good, it's going great
I'm Superman with the wind at his back, he's Lois Lane
But when it's bad it's awful, I feel so ashamed I snap,
"Who's that dude?"
"I don't even know his name."
I laid hands on him, I'll never stoop so low again
I guess I don't know my own Rage


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> Not happening anytime ever.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2018)

Okay @Superman, what is it going to take for us to come to an understanding? Because clearly that's what everyone else here thinks we should do, so I'm willing to try. I'll start by apologizing for flaming you, I didn't even have a problem with you before this and it just got to a point where the conflict escalated and I was angry, so I was moreso just venting that out at you than trying to resolve the problem. But the truth is, the only reason I'm so mad is because I do want a resolution. So if there's any type of way we can make that happen then that would be ideal. But I don't want you following me around and spiting me in games, I already have Rion doing it sometimes and I don't need you on top of it.


----------



## Santí (Jul 19, 2018)

Can y’all shut the fuck up before I start dishing time outs.


----------



## Santí (Jul 19, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> The staff barely tolerated our existence for years and even now we just get mods from other sections who happen to play mafia instead of having our own dedicated ones.



Umm excuse me, I’m the captain now.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 19, 2018)

Santi said:


> Umm excuse me, I’m the captain now.



And you're a DB mod who occasionally plays here.


----------



## Santí (Jul 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> And you're a DB mod who occasionally plays here.



I’ve been Mafia for FAR longer than I’ve been Dragonball


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 19, 2018)

Santi said:


> Umm excuse me, I’m the captain now.


You barely even play here anymore, back to the DB section with you!

We ousted White Wolf for our true new overlord @iwandesu


----------



## Aries (Jul 19, 2018)

Whats Nick Uchiha doing in the Mafia Impact Zone?


----------



## Santí (Jul 19, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> You barely even play here anymore, back to the DB section with you!
> 
> We ousted White Wolf for our true nee overlord @iwandesu



I play a game at least monthly


----------



## Santí (Jul 19, 2018)

Hell I’ve played like 3-4 in the last 30 days alone


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 19, 2018)

man it’s been a long time since we had a chimpout 

it’s been overdue


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 19, 2018)

@Santi

if ur actually the mod here now

how would u like to help me restart the prizes thread and ensure that everyone who won them was getting paid


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Alexa, hug Vasto
> 
> @Platinum



It is because of orders like these that every movie with sentient machines ends up having them try to murder the humans you know.


----------



## Aries (Jul 19, 2018)

What happens when the unstoppable spite meets the immovable sassy rage?

They kiss and make up surrender


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 19, 2018)

Can we just force wpk to mod? Have law birthright him in and wpk/iwan can mod this bitch.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 19, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> You barely even play here anymore, back to the DB section with you!
> 
> We ousted White Wolf for our true new overlord @iwandesu


Muhahahhahaha
Anyway what do you Want again @MAD


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> i mean the reason i gave up is because i suspected none of the mods were actually rewarding points to the people who supposedly deserved and earned them
> 
> and given the community hasn’t been trrribly upset about that stopping I haven’t felt motivated to be more vigilant about this but it did look like for a month that nf mafia was slowing to a screeching halt
> 
> now we just need to see if Favorites will help carry that momentum after it ends lol


Do people Care Bout points anymore ?
But sure i guess


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Okay @Superman, what is it going to take for us to come to an understanding? Because clearly that's what everyone else here thinks we should do, so I'm willing to try. I'll start by apologizing for flaming you, I didn't even have a problem with you before this and it just got to a point where the conflict escalated and I was angry, so I was moreso just venting that out at you than trying to resolve the problem. But the truth is, the only reason I'm so mad is because I do want a resolution. So if there's any type of way we can make that happen then that would be ideal. But I don't want you following me around and spiting me in games, I already have Rion doing it sometimes and I don't need you on top of it.



 Apology accepted and I apologize as well for continuing it.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 19, 2018)

I remember when Superman was town vig in my bloodborne game and he was legit the last person to be alive.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 19, 2018)

So the Aries role was done in by ghosting the game 

life imitates art 
art imitates life


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 19, 2018)

Also If i have to be Frank with you guys i come from obd.
This means two things
>Our mafia games until i started hosting 
 were basically "hurdur Lynch the obd hoje of the week" 
> Our regulars shit talk each other regularly.
So moderating máfia games reports is something Very weird for me.
I mean @DR.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 19, 2018)

A drunk @Dr. White spent like 2 pages telling me How my games sucked when i trolled the shit out him on OBD faves iii 
Of course i wasnt happy about that but those are the moments a host needs to enforce its Powers.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 19, 2018)

This love in the air is adorkable.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 19, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> A drunk @Dr. White spent like 2 pages telling me How my games sucked when i trolled the shit out him on OBD faves iii
> Of course i wasnt happy about that but those are the moments a host needs to enforce its Powers.



I read this. Was great. Can confirm.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 19, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Can we just force wpk to mod? Have law birthright him in and wpk/iwan can mod this bitch.


You talk as if I've declined the job at some point.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 19, 2018)

@Aries

thoughts on your f8vorites role? 1-10


----------



## Didi (Jul 19, 2018)

>Roman wasn't allowed to get angry / insult people
Well that explains why he dipped after getting suspected on d1 yet again


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 19, 2018)

I'll say, some interesting roles went out of play so soon just cause the players were inactive.

Shame really.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 19, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> A drunk @Dr. White spent like 2 pages telling me How my games sucked when i trolled the shit out him on OBD faves iii
> Of course i wasnt happy about that but those are the moments a host needs to enforce its Powers.


Drunk White had a deep run of assholery, glad he's dormant atm 
Pot op.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 19, 2018)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> I'll say, some interesting roles went out of play so soon just cause the players were inactive.
> 
> Shame really.



I _do _try to make every role interesting...and I would have been frankly concerned for my safety if at least a few players didn't flake on the game. It's a Faves staple.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Aries (Jul 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> @Aries
> 
> thoughts on your f8vorites role? 1-10



Just saw it and quite underwhelming. In my opinion it misses the mark. I know it was a meme submission but so much honestly could have been done with that role. With some other host it would have been very neat to see the creativity but with a more conservative host/s not to much I expected out of it. I would give it a 4/10.


----------



## Didi (Jul 19, 2018)

Aries said:


> Just saw it and quite underwhelming. In my opinion it misses the mark. I know it was a meme submission but so much honestly could have been done with that role. With some other host it would have been very neat to see the creativity but with a more conservative host/s not to much I expected out of it. I would give it a 4/10.




wow dems fighting words @Tiger 
You gonna take that?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 19, 2018)

Didi said:


> wow dems fighting words @Tiger
> You gonna take that?



Tagging someone to point out why they will not be happy about something is kind of... gross, no?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 19, 2018)

I wasn't sure if I would care once Aries inevitably dissed the role.

Turns out I don't.

My elite level of hosting speaks its own merit.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 19, 2018)

Tiger is already far far away, he could not care less. I mean he has a real life, like, how many of us here can say the same about us?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Tagging someone to point out why they will not be happy about something is kind of... gross, no?



wait 
this is irony right
someone said this exact quote to u didn’t they?


----------



## Aries (Jul 19, 2018)

It honestly doesnt really matter whether i like the role or not. Nor does it matter whether he likes my opinion or not. We have 2 different hosting styles and ways of creating roles. Its his game he can do what he wants with the roles and etc. He puts in the work to run the game and as a host i respect anyone who makes the effort to host their game for the masses for fun. Only commented on it since i was asked about my opinion on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Jul 19, 2018)

And furthermore! 

...I'm having a lot of fun hosting. Hopefully others are enjoying the game, and it won't burst into flames over the weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> wait
> this is irony right
> someone said this exact quote to u didn’t they?



Irony is you talking about getting the mafia section points/awards in order but not bestowing me with TOWN MVP 10/10 CB MAFIA 2 Trophy 

But yes, Tiger said that quote to me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Irony is you talking about getting the mafia section points/awards in order but not bestowing me with TOWN MVP 10/10 CB MAFIA 2 Trophy
> 
> But yes, Tiger said that quote to me



ill eventually finish the ratings


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> ill eventually finish the ratings





CB is shutting down, you charlatan


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 19, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Tiger is already far far away, he could not care less. I mean he has a real life, like, how many of us here can say the same about us?


----------



## Catamount (Jul 19, 2018)

That I am afraid I am aware of.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 19, 2018)

Catamount said:


> That I am afraid I am aware of.



Jokes on you all.

When they eventually figure out how to digitize our consciousness and upload it onto the Cloud, there will be so much information about me available on the internet that I will be recreated as a perfect replica.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> When *they *eventually figure out how to digitize our consciousness and upload it onto the Cloud, there will be so much information about me available on the internet that I will be recreated as a perfect replica.


----------



## Santí (Jul 19, 2018)

MAD said:


> i mean the reason i gave up is because i suspected none of the mods were actually rewarding points to the people who supposedly deserved and earned them
> 
> and given the community hasn’t been trrribly upset about that stopping I haven’t felt motivated to be more vigilant about this but it did look like for a month that nf mafia was slowing to a screeching halt
> 
> now we just need to see if Favorites will help carry that momentum after it ends lol



Well if people have points that they should have received and been added to them I’ll lobby on their behalf to get them, but beyond that I don’t know much about the current system Law implemented and will probably look to streamline it moving forward if needed.


----------



## Aries (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Catamount (Jul 19, 2018)

omfg omfg where is the gif from please please


----------



## Aries (Jul 19, 2018)

Gyo Tokyo attack


----------



## Catamount (Jul 19, 2018)

Thanks <3


----------



## Aries (Jul 19, 2018)

@iwandesu  or @novaselinenever I want one of you to be my co host for this upcoming mafia game project. I want to pm you the details before i reveal it here. I feel maybe my most creative mafia game ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 19, 2018)

Aries said:


> @iwandesu  or @novaselinenever I want one of you to be my co host for this upcoming mafia game project. I want to pm you the details before i reveal it here. I feel maybe my most creative mafia game ever.


I'm in


----------



## Aries (Jul 19, 2018)

Alrighty then Ill pm you both later today. I have class in a bit. Im working on the mechanics a bit now but I have the roles down.


----------



## Legend (Jul 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aries (Jul 19, 2018)

Since Broly is canon bring back Broly the legendary SSJ from his ban.


----------



## Legend (Jul 19, 2018)

Aries said:


> Since Broly is canon bring back Broly the legendary SSJ from his ban.


Hell No.


----------



## Legend (Jul 19, 2018)

@Melodie Shut up


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 20, 2018)

You guys don't even do the point system right to begin with. You let people just pick and nine times out of ten it's your best buddy and not because someone deserved the points.

And, damn how did I miss Shizune getting her wig getting snatched off a second time in less than forty-eight hours.


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2018)

Superman said:


> Apology accepted and I apologize as well for continuing it.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 20, 2018)

@Cubey

it was damn near a chick fight in here, I heard the screams of women and came to see what it was. And, it was just Shizune standing there with no hair and her hedges were all fucked up..


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Cubey
> 
> it was damn near a chick fight in here, I heard the screams of women and came to see what it was. And, it was just Shizune standing there with no hair and her hedges were all fucked up..



Sis I KNOOOOOW you not talking about the queen in any type a way.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 20, 2018)

Cubey said:


> Sis I KNOOOOOW you not talking about the queen in any type a way.



Her box smell like three day old sardines.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 20, 2018)

Aries said:


> Alrighty then Ill pm you both later today. I have class in a bit. Im working on the mechanics a bit now but I have the roles down.


I love it how only iwan agreed, but you have automatically also signed up nova too cause who cares, just do it


----------



## Santí (Jul 20, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @Cubey
> 
> it was damn near a chick fight in here, I heard the screams of women and came to see what it was. And, it was just Shizune standing there with no hair and her hedges were all fucked up..



Nitty’s a dude.


----------



## Magic (Jul 20, 2018)

2 more days to play pick up artist


----------



## Aries (Jul 20, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I love it how only iwan agreed, but you have automatically also signed up nova too cause who cares, just do it



Nova agreed via rep


----------



## Shizune (Jul 20, 2018)

@Grandpa Uchiha I don't know what your problem with me is, but please never spam me with notifications again. I've already gotten the staff involved so the next person you talk to about this will be a mod, not me. In fact, I'd really prefer if you just didn't talk about me at all and we just avoided each other entirely. That seems like the best solution. Hoping you find peace.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 20, 2018)

Aries said:


> Nova agreed via rep


this changes everything


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Tiger (Jul 20, 2018)

Bye folks, be nice to WPK

[HASHTAG]#teamNitty[/HASHTAG]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 20, 2018)

I’ll try but.

Felines > Canines

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jul 20, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Bye folks, be nice to WPK
> 
> [HASHTAG]#teamNitty[/HASHTAG]


​


----------



## Catamount (Jul 20, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Bye folks, be nice to WPK
> 
> [HASHTAG]#teamNitty[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> I’ll try but.
> 
> Felines > Canines



You.....pussy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 20, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Bye folks, be nice to WPK
> 
> [HASHTAG]#teamNitty[/HASHTAG]



Be safe and enjoy it.


----------



## Aries (Jul 20, 2018)

​​*POKEMON* *RED BLUE* *MAFIA*​​Hosts: Proffessor Aries, Professor @iwandesu  and Professor @novaselinenever ​:​
​​Hello welcome to the world of Pokémon Mafia. My name is Proffessor CR-Oak and I shall be your guide in your Mafia Game Adventure. Starting with the Basics.​​​​Time​​​​*Morning Phase*-:  Players are allowed to react to the night actions but cannot use kill shots in this phase. 4-5 Hours​​*Day Phase*: 24 hours​​*Afternoon Phase*: Votes are locked 1-2 hours after the After noon phase begins. 2 hours afterwards to count votes and give players one last chance to use any abilities before phase ends​​*Night Phase*-24 Hours: Everyone is allowed one reaction post and one dice roll. ​​​​​​​​_Exploration_​​​​You will start off the game with 5 Pokeballs on hand alongside your Pokémon as you explore the Kanto Region through out the game. At the start of each phase you will gain access to roll the dice to move around map which allows you to obtain Items which are scattered across the cities to help you out in your journey alongside encountering Wild Pokémon you can set out to Capture. ​​​​*Kanto Region will be split up into 9 Areas. Each Area is only accessed through certain phases*​​​​-Viridian City/Victory Road-First Morning Phase and every morning phase after ​​-Pewter City: First Day/Afternoon Phase​​-Cerulean City: Second Day/Afternoon Phase​​-Vermillion City: Third Day/Afternoon Phase​​-Lavender Town: Third Nightphase and every night phase after​​-Celadon City-Fourth Day/Afternoon Phase​​-Fuchsia City-Fifth Day/Afternoon Phase​​-Saffron City-Sixth Day/Afternoon Phase​​-Cinnabar Island-​​​​*Wild Pokémon/Raid Pokemon*​​​​Trainers will have access to atleast one Pokemon role at the start of the game. More can be obtained as the game progresses either by catching them in Wild Encounters or Catching them by Pokemon Raids. Their are 45/9 Pokémon in total in this game you can capture 36/40 Wild Pokémon, 9 Raid Pokémon.​​​​To Catch a pokemon you must first encounter them. Wild Pokémon are only encountered via Host RNG throughout the game. When a player posts on one of the RNG numbers from the game they will enter a Wild Pokémon Battle. The Trainer only has one turn to capture these pokemon via dropping their HP to 0 or they will run away. All damage HP these Pokémon receive will be healed the next time they reappear. (Lvl 5-Lvl 15 Pokémon)​​​​*Raid Pokémon* can only be obtained through landing on them on the map via Dice Roll. Once you land on a Raid Pokémon you will engage in a Raid Boss Battle. You have many attempts to capture these Pokémon, all damage done to these pokemon will stay with them until they are captured. If another player lands on the same block as these pokemon they can obtain to capture these Pokémon themselves. Who ever can drop their HP to 0 first first captures these pokemon. (Lvl 25-50 Pokémon)​​​​Lvl 5 Pokémon: One shot abilities​​​​*Lvl 10 Pokémon*: Two One shot abilites​​​​Lvl 15 Pokémon: Two Shot abilities/ One shot abilities​​​​*Lvl 25 Pokémon*: Two shot abilities/ two one shot abilities​​*Lvl 35/45 Pokémon*: Two two shot abilities / two  shot abilities​​​​*Legendary Pokémon* Lvl 50: New Role​​1: Moltres​​2: Zapdos​​3: Articuno​​​​*Pokeballs*: these are the items used to capture Pokémon in the game. You start with 5 in the game and can obtain more throughout the game via buying them in the Pokemart during the Morning or Afternoon Phase. To activate this item you must first encounter either a Wild Pokémon or Raid Pokémon. Once encounted in the game Post​​​​[*Throw PokeBall*]​​​​After Pokeball has been thrown in the same post throw a dice of 3 going all the way to 1-2. If the Dice roll number surpasses the Pokémon Lvl you capture the Pokémon or do Damage to it if its a Raid Pokémon. Depending on the Pokeball thrown will also determine the damage you dish out.


Original Pokeballs only do 1-2x damage times 3. You can upgrade original Pokeball to a Great Ball by giving up 2 Original Pokeballs​​
​​Great Balls only do 1-3x damage times 3. If the Dice Roll number equals a 7 or 9 you do critical damage and can roll again. You can upgrade this to a UltraBall by giving up either 4 Pokeballs or 2 Great Balls​​
​​Ultra Balls only do 1-5x damages times 3. If the Dice Roll number equals a 7,9,10, 12,15 you do critical damage and can roll again.​​
​​Master Ball: Only one is in the game. Once thrown it will catch any pokemon in its path​​


----------



## Aries (Jul 20, 2018)

Ex of a Wild Pokémon Encounter in the Game



A Wild Catarpie Lvl 5 appeared 

Go! [Insert Player Name Here]

______________________________________________


[*Throw PokeBall*]​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 20, 2018)

YES based dice roll mechanics


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 20, 2018)

SHOW ME A FUCKING 6 LETS GO


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 20, 2018)

You can roll dice on the forum now?


----------



## Didi (Jul 20, 2018)

>now


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 20, 2018)

Leave me alone didi


----------



## Didi (Jul 20, 2018)

No


----------



## Didi (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 20, 2018)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Leave me alone didi



You can also draw!


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> SHOW ME A FUCKING 6 LETS GO



You are damn devil....


----------



## Aries (Jul 20, 2018)

I will include atleast 100 or more of the 151 Original Pokemon in my Pokemon Red/Blue Mafia Game.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 20, 2018)

Aries said:


> I will include atleast 100 or more of the 151 Original Pokemon in my Pokemon Red/Blue Mafia Game.



If I sign up, I demand a Magikarp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Jul 20, 2018)

memeffle.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 20, 2018)

First of all. I can rate whatever replies I want with whatever I like. 

Thank you.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 20, 2018)

Shizune said:


> @Grandpa Uchiha I don't know what your problem with me is, but please never spam me with notifications again. I've already gotten the staff involved so the next person you talk to about this will be a mod, not me. In fact, I'd really prefer if you just didn't talk about me at all and we just avoided each other entirely. That seems like the best solution. Hoping you find peace.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 20, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> First of all. I can rate whatever replies I want with whatever I like.
> 
> Thank you.



Girl no you can't, if you're bothering me I can ask the mods to make you stop.  You didn't even answer the question, why are you seeking me out like this? I can't remember saying _anything _to you.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 20, 2018)

This is what being popular like, babe.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 20, 2018)

Rating isn't against the rules. Now. You have two choices. Either you can quit replying to me if you don't want a response.

Which is easy to do. But I'm not gonna stop rating post. I do that to everyone. You don't like it well that is just too bad. As far as you doing something, you did nothing. But if your gonna cry about ratings well. You can ask for a section ban or take a break. Cause if you post something I'm likely gonna rate regardless of who you are.


----------



## Magic (Jul 20, 2018)

MAD said:


> SHOW ME A FUCKING 6 LETS GO


I was trying this shit at a blackjack table 2 days ago. Number was always 1 off. I asked for 4 got 5.  8 got 7. ~.~ would work better if I could spin it myself. 

Closing your eyes to raise energy quick,
Set intent
Then gamble.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 20, 2018)

Wheres mah night write-up


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 20, 2018)

The start/end time shift is real.


----------



## Magic (Jul 20, 2018)

Wtf happened to my all the text I just wrote? Aw man.


----------



## Magic (Jul 20, 2018)

Oh its there the black jack stuff.

K.

Ya.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 20, 2018)

Something is missing.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 20, 2018)

WPK is missing


----------



## Legend (Jul 20, 2018)

Soooo about Favs?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 20, 2018)

Think there's an option to turn off rating notifications


----------



## Legend (Jul 20, 2018)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> WPK is missing


Once a scumbag. Always a Scumbag.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 20, 2018)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> WPK is missing


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 20, 2018)

Reception is always the most OP things in a Fav. Phase is starting soon.


----------



## Magic (Jul 20, 2018)

Ok long rant. Religion talk related to trip kinda boring.

I went to all these holy sites. Felt nothing. The one time was when a group of people were singing hymns. Because the people were there and we're u know ecstatic from the location so they radiate that. (Bethlehem Manger site/church ?)  though the sites if they weren't swarmed with tourists, had people who were strong on belief would lend itself to good rituals and stimulation. The exact location of an event does not matter...

Old Christian art is terrible. Looks awful. Flat, no perspective, same faces. 
Also the fact there is no goddess in our faith yet low key people venerate the mother and raise her almost to that level in order to fill that gap and need. 

One odd occurence.
today at the Patmos island place, the cave where John was exiled I was staring at an open window. In an uncanny fashion a gust of wind comes through and closes that window... 
As an adept that is the only time this trip I felt like something directly interacted back.

I wanted some of the fancy tomes and some old dagger and sheath on patmos. They look cool.  

I like the Greek islands, still remember most of those uh Greek stories one of my favorite cultures in terms of storytelling. 

Felt bad about the Turkey occupying Cyprus.

I was sad when I went to the birthplace of aphrodite and there was no statues or anything dedicated to her..... so lol.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 20, 2018)

Waiting on a response to something, so to give that time and also because I like having phases start/end at hour/half hour marks, phase will start at 4pm EST, 24 mins from now. .


----------



## Magic (Jul 20, 2018)

Really gorgeous pussy


----------



## Aries (Jul 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> If I sign up, I demand a Magikarp.





Your in


----------



## Aries (Jul 20, 2018)

*Pokemon Trainers Town
*
*Pokemon Starter Trainers* _Green(Leaf)/Red/Blue_

These are the Starter Pokemon Roles. They start the game by having the weakest roles but as the game progresses and their starter pokemon evolves they become very dangerous to Anti-Town threats. 

Red(Charmander) vs Blue(Squirtle) will have a R/P/S match during Cycle 1 to determine who gets the first Evolution.

Green/Leaf(Bulbasour) will face the loser of that match the following cycle to determine next Evolution. 

Third Cycle Last Start Evolves to Second Evolution. 
*
*
_*Gimmick Pokemon Trainers*_
These are the Pokemon Trainers you encounter in the games. Theirs 13 of them in the game. These will be a mystery until they are killed or lynched. Only their Pokemon will be shown when making actions. 
*


Pokemon Gym Leaders(Town)
*
These players will have more variety in their arsenal at the start of the game. They each carry a TM Ball item they can use for a extra ability. 
​


----------



## Aries (Jul 20, 2018)

Iwandesu and novaselinenever thank you for being my co hosts in this project. For you guys.


Professor NovaselinenevElm-​

Proffessor IwanBirch​
My fellow Host Proffessors who are researching PokeMafios in Johto and Hoenn


----------



## Magic (Jul 21, 2018)

I'm in fucking orbit.


----------



## Magic (Jul 21, 2018)

If I get a STI. Rip.


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 21, 2018)

Hunnybee, Hunnybee
There's no such thing
As sweeter a sting


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2018)

I see Aries refuses to acknowledge my part-timer presence in the convo thread. Probably quaking in fear at my return imo tbh tbf.

The main event season is upon us.


----------



## Aries (Jul 21, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I see Aries refuses to acknowledge my part-timer presence in the convo thread. Probably quaking in fear at my return imo tbh tbf.
> 
> The main event season is upon us.



I actually made you a role. A collab if you will from the Pokemon Game series.

Pokemon Red/Blue-Proffessor Oak-Myself
Pokemon Gold/Silver-Proffessor Elm-Novaselinenever
Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire-Proffessor Birch-Iwandesu



Proffessor Platinum

Gen 4-Pokemon Diamond/Pearl


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2018)

Also known as the best generation.


----------



## Aries (Jul 22, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Also known as the best generation.



Not according to the poll 

Join the Pokemon game mate. Be part of history


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2018)

Hmmmm


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2018)

Aries said:


> Not according to the poll
> 
> Join the Pokemon game mate. Be part of history



Gen 4 is undoubtedly the best. Like not even a question to me.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2018)

Retards who think it is Gen 1 are wrong btw.


----------



## Aries (Jul 22, 2018)

The real tragedy is that gen 5 has 0 votes


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2018)

Outside having the best story, Gen 5 is pretty shit.


----------



## Aries (Jul 22, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Gen 4 is undoubtedly the best. Like not even a question to me.



I give gen 4 the better Villain Group theme and legendary trio out of all the gens.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2018)

Aries said:


> I give gen 4 the better Villain Group theme and legendary trio out of all the gens.



Best Gym Leaders, best mons outside the 1st gen, best villains and legendaries, and an ace post game.

Not to mention most competitive battlers seem to remember gen 4 the fondest.


----------



## Aries (Jul 22, 2018)

I would vote gen 5 mostly for the story honestly. Main reason I like Gen 2 games. Got more bang for my buck being able to explore Kanto


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2018)

Aries said:


> I would vote gen 5 mostly for the story honestly. Main reason I like Gen 2 games. Got more bang for my buck being able to explore Kanto



The story was good, but they pussed out at the end. Sad that they immediately went the other way from telling interesting stories and gave us the garbage plots of 6 and 7.

Gen 4 also has by far the GOAT trainer in Cynthia, who has the best theme in the series.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 22, 2018)

Which was gen 4...

Cyrus? the time/space duo? 

yeah.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 22, 2018)

Gen 4 had a good manga in Special. Team Galactic was scaled properly, aka they completely trashed the main characters, who were just starting out on their journey, as well as many gym leaders


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2018)

Aries said:


> I would vote gen 5 mostly for the story honestly. Main reason I like Gen 2 games. Got more bang for my buck being able to explore Kanto



Technically HG/SS are gen 4


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2018)

SS is GOAT


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Gen 4 had a good manga in Special. Team Galactic was scaled properly, aka they completely trashed the main characters, who were just starting out on their journey, as well as many gym leaders



It was good shit. I stopped reading it after the scans basically stopped. Are they pretty far along?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 22, 2018)

Platinum said:


> It was good shit. I stopped reading it after the scans basically stopped. Are they pretty far along?



I stopped keeping track of Special, but it's on the current gen, yeah.






OOOOOO

she launches her pokeballs with a bow


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2018)

I havent read since the the end of fire red.

Also ive been on this forsaken website for 10 years


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2018)

That's pretty baller.

Gen 3 special was the best arc. TFW feebas evolves into milotic .


----------



## Aries (Jul 22, 2018)

Platinum said:


> The story was good, but they pussed out at the end. Sad that they immediately went the other way from telling interesting stories and gave us the garbage plots of 6 and 7.
> 
> Gen 4 also has by far the GOAT trainer in Cynthia, who has the best theme in the series.



Gen 6 also has garbage rivals. Worse then Pre ORAS Wally. I feel like stopping making Pokemon games right after Diamond Pearl Edition Game or Black/White one. 

I like Cynthia but they really wolverined her into games. Im a bit nolstagic but i really liked Lance as my GOAT Pokemon Champion. Dragon Pokemon Ftw


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 22, 2018)

Platinum said:


> That's pretty baller.
> 
> Gen 3 special was the best arc. TFW feebas evolves into milotic .



When he finally called it beautiful 

and when all the gym leaders died 

good stuff


----------



## Aries (Jul 22, 2018)

Cubey said:


> Technically HG/SS are gen 4



 Gold/Silver/Crystal games allow you to travel Kanto right after beating the elite 4


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2018)

Aries said:


> Gen 6 also has garbage rivals. Worse then Pre ORAS Wally. I feel like stopping making Pokemon games right after Diamond Pearl Edition Game or Black/White one.
> 
> I like Cynthia but they really wolverined her into games. Im a bit nolstagic but i really liked Lance as my GOAT Pokemon Champion. Dragon Pokemon Ftw



Cynthia gets wolverined into everything because she was the only champion in history who decided to actually be useful. 

The other ones basically exist outside the plot entirely, besides the WOAT champion in history from gen 6.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2018)

Aries said:


> Gold/Silver/Crystal games allow you to travel Kanto right after beating the elite 4



I know. Is hg/ss not the same in that regard?


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2018)

Cynthia is bae. So is Flannery and the Gen 6 MILFs.


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2018)

Cubey said:


> I know. Is hg/ss not the same in that regard?


Its the same.


----------



## Aries (Jul 22, 2018)

Cubey said:


> I know. Is hg/ss not the same in that regard?



Excluding remakes


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> When he finally called it beautiful
> 
> and when all the gym leaders died
> 
> good stuff



When its revealed he had a fucking Celebi the whole goddamn time and never bothered to use it


----------



## Aries (Jul 22, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Cynthia gets wolverined into everything because she was the only champion in history who decided to actually be useful.
> 
> The other ones basically exist outside the plot entirely, besides the WOAT champion in history from gen 6.



Alder tried to be useful but got worfed. Well atleast she has a pretty cool theme


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2018)

Legend said:


> Its the same.



Who do you think inmate crisis is


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 22, 2018)

Platinum said:


> When its revealed he had a fucking Celebi the whole goddamn time and never bothered to use it



He used it that one time in the cave. It was hyped that he had an awesome pokemon but for whatever reason never used it. obviously deus-ex, but it was a lot of fun.



Platinum said:


> Cynthia gets wolverined into everything because she was the only champion in history who decided to actually be useful.
> 
> The other ones basically exist outside the plot entirely, besides the WOAT champion in history from gen 6.



THE ACTRESS CHAMPION IS THE WORST. WOW. thanks for reminding me of her existence.


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2018)

Cubey said:


> Who do you think inmate crisis is


Who?


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2018)

Legend said:


> Who?



Did you finish reading flash wars?


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2018)

Cubey said:


> Did you finish reading flash wars?


Oh right. Its Superboy Prime.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2018)

Legend said:


> Oh right. Its Superboy Prime.



Yeah I figured the same lol


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2018)

Cubey said:


> Yeah I figured the same lol


Ive read some interesting rumors about the next year of comics


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2018)

Legend said:


> Ive read some interesting rumors about the next year of comics



Did you hear about M******* coming back?


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2018)

Cubey said:


> Did you hear about M******* coming back?


????


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2018)

Legend said:


> ????





Oh yeah and not really a spoiler cuz they mentioned him by name in the issue but


*Spoiler*: __ 



mandrakk returns


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2018)

Cubey said:


> Oh yeah and not really a spoiler cuz they mentioned him by name in the issue but
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


true true

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Jul 22, 2018)

I voted purely pokemon wise, not related to the games
or else I never would've voted gen 1

gen 4 has the worst pokemon to me tbh


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 22, 2018)

Gen 4 is the generation I played the least because I didn't have a DS at the time it came out. I only went back to it when I remembered my 3DS could play DS games and I opted to play Platinum of the 3. I still consider Lucario my favorite Pokemon though, but that's because of Smash. And Volkner is probably my favorite Gym leader, I just like his design.

I remember having this discussion with Melodie before and she convinced me that Gen 2 is better than Gen 1 because it was basically Gen 1 with more and improvements. I have fonder memories of Gen 1 obviously because of nostalgia though. I still like pretty much every main series game though, even while people criticize the new Pokemon designs. I just like Pokemon. I finished the regional Dex for Alola for the first time in like 5 generations.


----------



## Didi (Jul 22, 2018)

>when you're reading Favs better than like half the people alive


----------



## Didi (Jul 22, 2018)

Someone revive me, I was benevolent anyway, couldn't win without everyone else winning too, no normal nonsense of LOL FUCK YOU REST, CULT HAS WON


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Catamount (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2018)

This is the SONG of the SUMMER.​


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2018)

_He tryna 69 like Tekashi
Call him papi
Word to A$AP, keep me Rocky
I'm from New York, so I'm cocky
Say he fuckin' with my posse
copped me Chloé like Kardashi'
Keep this pussy in Versace
said I'm pretty like Tinashe_​


----------



## Magic (Jul 22, 2018)

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> How's everyone doing?



Are you back from your trip?


----------



## Magic (Jul 22, 2018)

Didi said:


> I voted purely pokemon wise, not related to the games
> or else I never would've voted gen 1
> 
> gen 4 has the worst pokemon to me tbh


 I don't like the style change after 2. Ruby and sapphire however I enjoyed fairly. Some really good poke designs, Salamance, metacross, that dragonfly sand thing.  etc.


Diamond pearl, everything after is ok. the aloha stuff looks cool, though I have not played it and probably never will.


----------



## Didi (Jul 22, 2018)

I like 5 and 6 better designwise than 3 and 4 tbh


----------



## Magic (Jul 22, 2018)

I'm in Athens, legs killing me :/
I went to the high city place,  asked Athena and Nike for blessing...

Tired of blazing hot sun.

Sky above, earth below.

@Benedict Cumberzatch


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2018)

I quit Pokémon after gen 6. I have every legendary from 1-6, but alola was just 

I was able to tolerate the alolan forms and ultra-beasts but that z-move bullshit was the final nail in the coffin for me


----------



## Aries (Jul 22, 2018)

Stopped after black/white


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 22, 2018)

LET'S GET HYPE FOR THE SWITCH POKEMON. BETTER BE GOOD.



RemChu said:


> I'm in Athens, legs killing me :/
> I went to the high city place,  asked Athena and Nike for blessing...
> 
> Tired of blazing hot sun.
> ...



Yeah, I feel like visiting Israel/Greece in the summer is kind of the worst time because it's when all the tourists go, and it's also hot hot hot.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 22, 2018)

Cubey said:


> I quit Pokémon after gen 6. I have every legendary from 1-6, but alola was just
> 
> I was able to tolerate the alolan forms and ultra-beasts but that z-move bullshit was the final nail in the coffin for me



And all the shit they should have added in at latest in gen 4. And still they could add a few other things in...



Aries said:


> Stopped after black/white



That is where I should have stopped.


----------



## Didi (Jul 22, 2018)

>the high city place
it's called the acropolis bruh
acro = highest
polis = city


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 22, 2018)

Superman said:


> And all the shit they should have added in at latest in gen 4. And still they could add a few other things in...
> 
> 
> 
> That is where I should have stopped.



I disagree. I've said this before, but had U S/M been the first game in the gen (instead of the sequel), that gen would be considered one of the best. They just wanted a cash grab and didn't put in the full version with the initial release.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 22, 2018)

Didi said:


> >the high city place
> it's called the acropolis bruh
> acro = highest
> polis = city



[HASHTAG]#quizbowlchampion[/HASHTAG]
speel geen trivia met deze kerl


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2018)

Superman said:


> And all the shit they should have added in at latest in gen 4. And still they could add a few other things in...



You know what kills me? They completely shitted on X/Y by not even putting out a third entry. They just released X/Y and the gen 3 remakes and called it a night 

We still don’t know anything about the region, the story ended up going nowhere and what even is the deal with zygarde?


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> [HASHTAG]#quizbowlchampion[/HASHTAG]
> speel geen trivia met deze kerl



kerel*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2018)

Interesting


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I disagree. I've said this before, but had U S/M been the first game in the gen (instead of the sequel), that gen would be considered one of the best. They just wanted a cash grab and didn't put in the full version with the initial release.



Wait you disagree that they could have added all or at least most of the stuff they added in in gen 4 or later into gen 4? Why?


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 22, 2018)

Cubey said:


> We still don’t know anything about the region, the story ended up going nowhere and what even is the deal with zygarde?


----------



## Magic (Jul 22, 2018)

In a uncanny weird way sliced my thumb opening a beer after asking for favor from the two goddesses.  I bled.

Sooooo ya.

Pact form?

Like after during lunch this happened.


----------



## Magic (Jul 22, 2018)

Didi said:


> >the high city place
> it's called the acropolis bruh
> acro = highest
> polis = city


Dude I'm very tired.
 can't remember the word. So I said high and city. ~.~


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 22, 2018)

Cubey said:


> You know what kills me? They completely shitted on X/Y by not even putting out a third entry. They just released X/Y and the gen 3 remakes and called it a night
> 
> We still don’t know anything about the region, the story ended up going nowhere and what even is the deal with zygarde?



I do not get that either. I do not think it was the lowest selling or popular of the newest games. And yes, I can honestly say it is pretty forgettable entry now thanks to how quickly they seemed to have dropped it. I think this was when pokemon go was just getting developed or something though.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2018)

Azeruth said:


>







Superman said:


> I do not get that either. I do not think it was the lowest selling or popular of the newest games. And yes, I can honestly say it is pretty forgettable entry now thanks to how quickly they seemed to have dropped it. I think this was when pokemon go was just getting developed or something though.



Unfulfilled potential triggers me to no end.

Tbf to game freak, they went above and beyond with oras but that still doesn’t excuse their fuckery...


----------



## Didi (Jul 22, 2018)

> K is immune to Role-Crush and if an ability of his would be destroyed, _[Joi]_ is the only vulnerable ability.



Bruhhhhhhhh @Tiger why you gotta do me like this 

great role though. I'm very impressed if you made this without seeing the film, it's very spot on


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 22, 2018)

Superman said:


> Wait you disagree that they could have added all or at least most of the stuff they added in in gen 4 or later into gen 4? Why?



I was just saying people shit on Aloha, whereas if they hadn't been lazy and released U S/M as the first game of that gen, everyone would have loved it, and it would have been one of the top three gens. The difficulty and story were good in U S/M, coupled with good designs and a revamp of the gym leader. But they were lazy and wanted money.



Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> kerel*



je bent een goeie leraar


----------



## Magic (Jul 22, 2018)

Yeah the aloha region has some really interesting designs , gym leaders, legendary stories. That legendary in another universe that eats everything including energy.


----------



## Magic (Jul 22, 2018)

Welp I could have died today. That was uh fun :0


----------



## Didi (Jul 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Welp I could have died today. That was uh fun :0




Do tell


----------



## Magic (Jul 22, 2018)

Ima just go to sleep. Gg.


----------



## Magic (Jul 22, 2018)

Didi said:


> Do tell


It's rather silly and like yeah. :/ literally happened 5 mins ago. 

I'm in hotel room now just gonna chill and sleep. @_@ oh boy.  I will never live that down.....


----------



## Magic (Jul 22, 2018)

Too embarrassing I'm not gonna mention it here lol. 

Oh booooooy


----------



## Didi (Jul 22, 2018)

you can't just drop something like that and then go 'nah too embarassing not telling'


----------



## Magic (Jul 22, 2018)

.... I don't want to be scolded here too, this my safe space.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> .... I don't want to be scolded here too, this my safe space.



PM me. Didi is a bully, but I will protect your privacy.


----------



## Magic (Jul 22, 2018)

~____________~


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jul 22, 2018)

@Tiger @WolfPrinceKouga @Emberguard
Thanks for the game!

@poutanko don't worry, you can still find nonesensical Alwaysmind posts here!


----------



## Magic (Jul 22, 2018)

Never a boring day,  lol


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jul 22, 2018)

Wow, that video I posted was inadvertently quite appropriate in conjunction with the story above.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jul 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Welp I could have died today. That was uh fun :0



Interestingly, the same happened to a brunette yesterday. She was crossing the street, she looked in the direction of the traffic lights but wasn’t looking the other way. 
I saw a bus coming here way and was like “watch out”!

She did eventually turned her head and stopped walking.

-.- people look both ways on a two way street.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Jul 22, 2018)

He dresses like a woman kinda(nothing wrong with that!), but great points I agree with.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jul 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> He dresses like a woman kinda(nothing wrong with that!), but great points I agree with.



Nothing wrong with transvestites.


----------



## Magic (Jul 22, 2018)

When you get investigated as scum, yet insist there is a misunderstanding.


*Copped *


----------



## Aries (Jul 22, 2018)

Superman said:


> And all the shit they should have added in at latest in gen 4. And still they could add a few other things in...
> 
> 
> 
> That is where I should have stopped.



They blew their load on Black/White story. Nowhere to go but down next entry. I would have prefferred more Space pokemon like Deoxys than make a whole new category for them ala Ultra Beasts


----------



## Aries (Jul 22, 2018)

Speaking of waisted potiential where was Pokemon Water Blue/ Mind Crystal , Delta Emerald, Z, and Stars Game?


----------



## Magic (Jul 22, 2018)

K. I'm post weird videos for a bit...

Have seen the gif but never watched the video. 
Lol


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2018)

I'm setting the odds of Remchu's embarasssing incident being a catfish at 4/1.

Now accepting bets.


----------



## MO (Jul 22, 2018)

Shizune said:


> This is the SONG of the SUMMER.​


people are dragging her for doing a song with him tho?  Ain't going to lie. I was kinda disappointed she did a song with him but I ain't going to drag her.


----------



## Aries (Jul 22, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I'm setting the odds of Remchu's embarasssing incident being a catfish at 4/1.
> 
> Now accepting bets.



I take your bet. Rem was at a party
 He saw some hot Brazilian girl. He closed his eyes and reached out to grab her in all his glory. She moved out the way and accidently grabbed some guys dick


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 22, 2018)

No correction. She actually had a dick @Aries


----------



## Aries (Jul 22, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> No correction. She actually had a dick @Aries



Rem about to sleep with this random euro girl he met 1 hour at the hotel.

Rem: girl im hard. Like Ryhorn-y...

"Girl": I'm also hard... My Geodude is like Rock Solid

Rem: wut?

Cue Rem running out half naked from the room. 

Another Bizzare Adventure day in the life of Rem


----------



## Aries (Jul 22, 2018)

It was probably some kinky shit.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 22, 2018)

Pulls off the wig and it's @Laix


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2018)

Wouldn't be the first NF member its happened to.

Happened to an NBA thread regular a few years back.

The tragic tale of Suzuku.


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2018)

Suzuku said:
			
		

> I've never once met a trap in Florida. First night in California I'm in the room with a dickgirl .





			
				Suzuku said:
			
		

> just imagine going to finger and getting a hand full of dick
> 
> 
> fucking mortifying man




And thus a legend was born that day.


----------



## Aries (Jul 22, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Wouldn't be the first NF member its happened to.
> 
> Happened to an NBA thread regular a few years back.
> 
> The tragic tale of Suzuku.



Tell us the tale


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2018)

Aries said:


> Tell us the tale



Suzuku was a manlet that never remembered leg day, who posted in the NBA thread and one day ventured to the magical land of San Francisco, where he got more than he bargained for. Hard to live that one down, though it wasn't really the worst tale of misadventures that I heard in the NBA thread.

That probably goes to the guy who posted about the time he jerked off in a Taco Bell bathroom.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 22, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Suzuku was a manlet that never remembered leg day, who posted in the NBA thread and one day ventured to the magical land of San Francisco, where he got more than he bargained for. Hard to live that one down, though it wasn't really the worst tale of misadventures that I heard in the NBA thread.
> 
> That probably goes to the guy who posted about the time he jerked off in a Taco Bell bathroom.



Don't forget also that Suzuku wanted to find a friend in real life to get a knife and scar him like Kakashi because he thought it would be cool and useful to impress chicks.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2018)

MAD said:


> Don't forget also that Suzuku wanted to find a friend in real life to get a knife and scar him like Kakashi because he thought it would be cool and useful to impress chicks.



>Suzuku mutilates himself for the pussy, and finally attracts mates

> Each and every one of them is a trap

Just another day in the life of Suzuku.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2018)

Last time he posted, I think he said he was going into the army.

But we all know he is a navy boy at heart.


----------



## Aries (Jul 22, 2018)

If he wants to get into that boys hole he has to pay the troll toll


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2018)

Going back to that thread,



			
				Suzuku said:
			
		

> only reason i'd want to see the dude is to confirm my dick is bigger and/or I have bigger muscles.



Man, that lad was living in denial.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 22, 2018)

See, @RemChu, now you _have_ to tell the story, or else everyone will think you are Suzuku 2.0 

Spill the beans


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 22, 2018)

This can't be real!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 22, 2018)

it's too real


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> This can't be real!


----------



## Aries (Jul 23, 2018)

Suzuku sounds like the type of person who would suck some dudes dick just to prove hes 100% straight


----------



## Magic (Jul 23, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I'm setting the odds of Remchu's embarasssing incident being a catfish at 4/1.
> 
> Now accepting bets.


I don't date like that lol. 

Yet,

And I'm too street savy to fall for that. ~.~


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 23, 2018)

Remchu is the 2018 Suzuko lmao


----------



## Magic (Jul 23, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Remchu is the 2018 Suzuko lmao


??????

Dying =/= fucking a trap.

I can tell the difference between a feminine dressed male and a woman .  big anatomy differences in waist ratio , shoulder etc. Neck width. length of wrist. 

Voice. 

Like assessing people real quick and picking up details from just a glance is one of my forte.

>.>


----------



## Shizune (Jul 23, 2018)

This is the best video Nicki's ever done I'm speechless, bald, gasping for air and wet.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 23, 2018)

_Young money BUNNY!
Colorful hair, don't CARE!_​


----------



## Magic (Jul 23, 2018)

This looks fun.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 23, 2018)

@RemChu so.....you ready to open up with us on what happened?


----------



## Magic (Jul 23, 2018)

Stuck in london airport, maybe another time.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Stuck in london airport, maybe another time.



Sounds like the start of one of those disaster movies where some dude spreads a worldwide epidemic after a questionable night.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 23, 2018)

When is the time?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Stuck in london airport, maybe another time.



Ok....we will try and forget so we will not question you about it anymore.


----------



## Magic (Jul 23, 2018)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Sounds like the start of one of those disaster movies where some dude spreads a worldwide epidemic after a questionable night.


World war z.


----------



## Magic (Jul 23, 2018)

On my flight finally,  boy is my group split up though


----------



## Magic (Jul 23, 2018)

My luggage caused a delay on the 2nd flight. I'm on the third.


If I lose my luggage. .


Rip.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> My luggage caused a delay on the 2nd flight. I'm on the third.
> 
> 
> If I lose my luggage. .
> ...



Over the weight limit or what?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Aries (Jul 23, 2018)

Megaman x collection out


----------



## Shizune (Jul 24, 2018)

Just updated the schedule thread and we've already got 6 games planned for the next 3 months, looks like activity might be picking back up.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 24, 2018)

That Nobel Fire Hydrant role. 

@Tiger


----------



## Shizune (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm looking for help hosting our next noobie game. I didn't want to host anything in August but the timing was too good, with the momentum from favorites and six months having passed since the last round. Anyone who could pitch in as a cohost would be appreciated. Do something good for the section.


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2018)

[HASHTAG]#metoo[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> [HASHTAG]#metoo[/HASHTAG]



Did you read about that huge fire in Greece today? Glad you left just before. @Stelios, is your family OK?


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2018)

I haven't looked at the news and my Direct tv box isn't turning on lol ~.~


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2018)

My dad made 1k pounds from British Airways due to them mixing up our flights. ~_~


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2018)

/....[HASHTAG]#teambalance[/HASHTAG] ....[HASHTAG]#thanoswasright[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> My dad made 1k pounds from British Airways due to them mixing up our flights. ~_~


He is filling a claim for the other people on our trip, we were a group of like 18.
and we all got mixed up, their fault.

$$$$$


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> /....[HASHTAG]#teambalance[/HASHTAG] ....[HASHTAG]#thanoswasright[/HASHTAG]



legit can’t find anyone who says Thanos is wrong and give me a convincing reason why


----------



## Stelios (Jul 24, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Did you read about that huge fire in Greece today? Glad you left just before. @Stelios, is your family OK?



Thanks for asking. My people live  in center, fires are at suburbs. These fires are not random for sure.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 24, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Thanks for asking. My people live  in center, fires are at suburbs. These fires are not random for sure.



I didn't realise they were investigating this for arson. That's terrible, considering the amount of damage and lives lost


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2018)

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...o-leave-homes-as-wildfires-spread-near-athens

Ohh really bad. Glad I didn't see it firsthand.


----------



## Aries (Jul 24, 2018)

Thanos is wrong in execution. With the power of the infinity gauntlet which makes him godlike he should be able to just add/make resources to help stop the overpopulation problem. Instead he resorts to just wipe out half the universe. All thanos is really doing is putting a bandage to a gunshot wound.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2018)

Aries said:


> Thanos is wrong in execution. With the power of the infinity gauntlet which makes him godlike he should be able to just add/make resources to help stop the overpopulation problem. Instead he resorts to just wipe out half the universe. All thanos is really doing is putting a bandage to a gunshot wound.



Have an agree.

No one with kids would ever say "Thanos was right" and actually mean it, by the way. They only say shit like that with their tongue firmly in cheek because of course _their _loved ones wouldn't be included.

It's a horribly disingenuous thing to say.

To not think of ANY better way to solve population density than wiping out half...is just lack of intellect and wisdom.


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2018)

@Platinum 



Tiger said:


> Have an agree.
> 
> No one with kids would ever say "Thanos was right" and actually mean it, by the way. They only say shit like that with their tongue firmly in cheek because of course _their _loved ones wouldn't be included.
> 
> ...



We are heading for mass extinction anyways. [CITATION NEEDED!]

So balance =[.


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2018)

Aries said:


> Thanos is wrong in execution. With the power of the infinity gauntlet which makes him godlike he should be able to just add/make resources to help stop the overpopulation problem. Instead he resorts to just wipe out half the universe. All thanos is really doing is putting a bandage to a gunshot wound.



The poor still get abused, the rich abuse the resources. Populations will still explode and waste/exploit available* resources.

Balance is to be restored. Not excess rewarded.

Moderation vs uncontrollable consumption of finite resources. He is restoring cosmic order. YOU DON'T GET IT.


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2018)

Facetious argument.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 24, 2018)

Speaking of this Thanos issue, has anyone seen Utopia?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Aries (Jul 24, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Have an agree.
> 
> No one with kids would ever say "Thanos was right" and actually mean it, by the way. They only say shit like that with their tongue firmly in cheek because of course _their _loved ones wouldn't be included.
> 
> ...



Agreed, Thanos really isn't offering any reap solution to the overpopulation problem. Hes just delaying it, how long before he has to snap his fingers and wipe out half the universe again?

With his power it should be a very easy thing to solve the overpopulation problem yet it doesnt cross his mind. Thats not even accounting its morally wrong to cause a genocide. Hes not Ozymandias where he had to trick/wipe out millions to save the world.


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2018)

What's that ?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> What's that ?



First four minutes of the show


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2018)

Jizzed my pants

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> [HASHTAG]#metoo[/HASHTAG]


Not a fan of her at all.


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2018)

Legend said:


> Not a fan of her at all.


You've told me that before. =)
I would hang w/ her she's fun.
What comic book people do u follow, I'll check then out.


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> You've told me that before. =)
> I would hang w/ her she's fun.
> What comic book people do u follow, I'll check then out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 24, 2018)

Aries said:


> Thanos is wrong in execution. With the power of the infinity gauntlet which makes him godlike he should be able to just add/make resources to help stop the overpopulation problem. Instead he resorts to just wipe out half the universe. All thanos is really doing is putting a bandage to a gunshot wound.



pretty sure cosmic entropy is probably beyond the scope of his powers



Tiger said:


> Have an agree.
> 
> No one with kids would ever say "Thanos was right" and actually mean it, by the way. They only say shit like that with their tongue firmly in cheek because of course _their _loved ones wouldn't be included.
> 
> ...



i mean that just proves emotional bias supersedes logic which is well known lol

if i grab someone’s kid and say “you can choose between me nuking a country of one million people or releasing ur kid”

99.9% of parents are gonna choose their child


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2018)

@Legend I follow nerd sync,  though most of their videos don't interest me. I'll check out these other people when I get home.


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm not a big bookworm @Platinum found out about dresden from that magic nerd girl talking about it lol. I then started to read book 1, I like it.

Though I do read actual books on the subject of magic atm. Curious stuff. Just strange.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I'm not a big bookworm @Platinum found out about dresden from that magic nerd girl talking about it lol. I then started to read book 1, I like it.
> 
> Though I do read actual books on the subject of magic atm. Curious stuff. Just strange.



It's a good series. Make sure to check out the side stories when you finish, because Butcher has been doing a mini George RR for the last few years.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2018)

MAD said:


> pretty sure cosmic entropy is probably beyond the scope of his powers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Being hard and edgy would cause you to make the mistake of thinking "the hard way" was the smartest way. And it is, in fact, only the easy way-- the way that requires the least amount of thought put into it.

"Just kill half of them" -- is the cosmic equivalent to "Just brush the dirt under the rug and sofa".


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Being hard and edgy would cause you to make the mistake of thinking "the hard way" was the smartest way. And it is, in fact, only the easy way-- the way that requires the least amount of thought put into it.
> 
> "Just kill half of them" -- is the cosmic equivalent to "Just brush the dirt under the rug and sofa".


Would you prefer a total mass extinction?  because tbh that seems to be the natural order...


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2018)

The natural order is change, not annihilation.

Humans, with our finite existence, and our short-lived history thus far see change as destruction.

The natural order, and the correct solution to over-population, consumption and entropy, is not annihilation-- it is growth, change, and expansion.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2018)

That is why our future lies beyond what we can see from a cheap telescope.

[Edit]

And let me just say, it comes as a profound sadness that I admit I will not be a part of that expansion. I can only hope my grandkids are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2018)

> Two events occurred that killed off 27% of all families, 57% of all genera and 60% to *70*% of all species. Together they are ranked by many scientists as the second largest of the *five major extinctions* in Earth's history in terms of percentage of genera that became extinct.



We are lucky where in theory we can escape our gravity prison of earth. No offense meant to the earth lol, only home I know. ;-)

but this extinction stuff is real, and we are accelerating it as a species with how recklessly we consume consume consume. Producing mass amounts of waste and pollution. Abusing our oceans etc.

If we cannot learn respect for the environments we live in and which our children will grow up in, we will repeat the same shit in space. It will not be pleasant.


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2018)

Well don't get your hopes up, with life expectancy increasing with new tech, and medicine maybe you could live long enough.

Also there is the colonization of mars thingy people are talking about.

I know space tourism will be a thing soon too. I will try that someday for sure.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2018)

It will be a thing "soon".

But "soon" is a concept that isn't static across all understandings. There will be casual space travel "soon", yes. But in this case, "soon" means our kids or grandkids. Not us.


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2018)

But but Tesla.  Don't ruin my hopes man!


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2018)

Fuck if we can't look down at the blue marble from the stars, what's even the point of living?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2018)

Become a multi-millionaire so you can afford space travel before it becomes casual.

I don't consider something "here" yet until an average income family could do it almost like they had saved up for a week to the Bahamas. That's what I mean by "casual space travel".

Doesn't much matter if only the 1% of the world can afford a thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Jul 24, 2018)

why the heck people would start a drama openly instead of asking questions in PMs


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 24, 2018)

MAD said:


> i mean that just proves emotional bias supersedes logic which is well known lol
> 
> if i grab someone’s kid and say “you can choose between me nuking a country of one million people or releasing ur kid”
> 
> 99.9% of parents are gonna choose their child



It is logic.

The logic of preserving your own genes over everyone else's.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 24, 2018)

NTR is the true state of humanity


----------



## Didi (Jul 24, 2018)

Favourites and people getting demotivated over not being able to kill scum, name a more iconic duo


----------



## Didi (Jul 24, 2018)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> NTR is the true state of humanity



absolutely degenerate


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 24, 2018)

I dont actually believe that


----------



## sworder (Jul 24, 2018)

Didi said:


> Favourites and people getting demotivated over not being able to kill scum, name a more iconic duo


I lowkey felt I was playing a CR game with nobody dying


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 24, 2018)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> NTR is the true state of humanity


Yes. I don't ever look in this bread but something called to me and now I see what it was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2018)

i remember that shit ^


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 24, 2018)

Didi said:


> *name a more iconic duo*




Didi & Grandpa


----------



## Aries (Jul 24, 2018)

So favorites is a clusterfuck like the 7 previous entries and people have the gall to still be pissed from previous one. Ole CR was right


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2018)

Aries said:


> So favorites is a clusterfuck like the 7 previous entries and people have the gall to still be pissed from previous one. Ole CR was right


Yours was a different beast that gave most of us PTSD.


----------



## Aries (Jul 25, 2018)

Legend said:


> Yours was a different beast that gave most of us PTSD.




The Mafia FC was beautiful, Just like this Mafia Section. Too many Mafia Games, not enough time to play them all. When we faced a inactivity drought I offered a solution... 

Legend: Bastard Games

Games that trolled everyone alike fairly no bias... They called me a Trollhost...What I predicted came to pass...

Legend: CR are you perhaps a prophet?

No just a Old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)... As Host of Favorites with just a snap of my fingers I can troll them to the void... I call that mercy

Legend: And then what?

I can ignore your actions and watch the sun rise to a grateful mafia community. the strongest trolls requires the strongest wills


----------



## Stelios (Jul 25, 2018)

People getting demotivated day 3? Kek
Go play turbo mafia 
Turbo nerds


----------



## Catamount (Jul 25, 2018)

I still like how inactifag demands an explanation.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 25, 2018)

Also might be playing the irl mafia today the whole evening, awww yisss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 25, 2018)

Post count in favorites gonna make a quick drop in activity.


----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Also might be playing the irl mafia today the whole evening, awww yisss


link to watch/listen?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 25, 2018)

Aries said:


> The Mafia FC was beautiful, Just like this Mafia Section. Too many Mafia Games, not enough time to play them all. When we faced a inactivity drought I offered a solution...
> 
> Legend: Bastard Games
> 
> ...


maddeningly ignoring actions as a host in one of your games is legit showing people mercy.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 25, 2018)

RemChu said:


> link to watch/listen?


You wanna see me? Hear me?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 25, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I still like how inactifag demands an explanation.



or how it's always the same ones and who end up with the worthwhile roles.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 25, 2018)

Didi said:


> Favourites and people getting demotivated over not being able to kill scum, name a more iconic duo



This is why i'm needed.

To provide hope to the masses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 25, 2018)

Next year
Favorites 9: Despacito


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 25, 2018)

I'm hosting next years Favorites.


----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 25, 2018)

@A. Waltz 

If you have issue with how a game is being run or the actions of mods within the game, the game thread is probably not the place to voice your issues.

Dont ruin the game for others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2018)

@A. Waltz take it to pm, don't be a drama queen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> @A. Waltz
> 
> If you have issue with how a game is being run or the actions of mods within the game, the game thread is probably not the place to voice your issues.
> 
> Dont ruin the game for others.


well how else will they listen? i messaged tiger and she just said "well i dont control which posts get deleted" and the rest she completely ignored. might as well post where they'll actually see it.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @A. Waltz take it to pm, don't be a drama queen.


i did, she ignored me. besides the whole "i dont control which posts get deleted"
completely ignored, which is the reason i came here. 

if tiger had addressed my complaints fairly i wouldnt be in here.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 25, 2018)

Tiger is pretty civil and thorough as a host.  Just PM him and if its valid he'll take proper action I'm sure.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Tiger is pretty civil and thorough as a host.  Just PM him and if its valid he'll take proper action I'm sure.


i did and all he said is that he doesnt control whose posts get deleted. completely ignored the rest of my complaints which is why i had no choice but to post in the thread.

now of course, my posts are all deleted, so they obviously dont care about addressing my complaints and just want to shut me up.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

@Santi
@Tiger


----------



## Santí (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> @Santi
> @Tiger



Your complaint is that the post wasn’t deleted until you reported it (and I thank you for doing that), because that’s when I saw it.

I’m not omnipotent, and I can’t see and catch everything. This type of behavior was funny when we were all still teenagers, but now we’re all adults and you’re still throwing tantrums like you would 7 years ago.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Santi said:


> Your complaint is that the post wasn’t deleted until you reported it (and I thank you for doing that), because that’s when I saw it.
> 
> I’m not omnipotent, and I can’t see and catch everything. This type of behavior was funny when we were all still teenagers, but now we’re all adults and you’re still throwing tantrums like you would 7 years ago.


tiger saw this shit, she even replied to his posts. yet never once thought to report it like she reported my other post. i think this shows clear bias and preference which changes the outcome of the game. i tried to speak to her civilly through PM yet she just ignored me and said "well i dont control which posts get deleted" like wtf? you're the fucking HOST you can report posts stop trying to deflect.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

yet you delete my posts that explain my grievance (which i had to post because tiger was ignoring me in PM and it was the only way they would see it. and what do you know, even in the thread their only response was to not allow me to get revived. completely ignored my points about her bias and unfair hosting methods)


----------



## Santí (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> yet you delete my posts that explain my grievance (which i had to post because tiger was ignoring me in PM and it was the only way they would see it. and what do you know, even in the thread their only response was to not allow me to get revived. completely ignored my points about her bias and unfair hosting methods)



Law has nothing to do with it.

You talk to me.


----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> yet you delete my posts that explain my grievance (which i had to post because tiger was ignoring me in PM and it was the only way they would see it. and what do you know, even in the thread their only response was to not allow me to get revived. completely ignored my points about her bias and unfair hosting methods)



Why are you calling Tiger a she? >_>


----------



## Didi (Jul 25, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Why are you calling Tiger a she? >_>



I was just about to ask the same question


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Santi said:


> Law has nothing to do with it.
> 
> You talk to me.


lol you expect me to trust you? you're the player in question. it's kind of difficult to just "go to you" while you're in the game and the topic includes you. also you clearly have a history of disliking me so no i wont go to a mod that obviously will be against me. 

and yes tiger has shit to do with it, they're the host. they should enforce things equally for all players or ask for mods to enforce it equally.


----------



## Santí (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> lol you expect me to trust you? you're the player in question. it's kind of difficult to just "go to you" while you're in the game and the topic includes you. also you clearly have a history of disliking me so no i wont go to a mod that obviously will be against me.
> 
> and yes tiger has shit to do with it, they're the host. they should enforce things equally for all players or ask for mods to enforce it equally.



I don’t dislike you, azn. Stop projecting.

Have you annoyed me in the past? Yes. Have you done questionably shady shit? Yes. Do I have doubts about your honesty and integrity? Yes.

But I don’t dislike you. You’ve never done anything towards me.


----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2018)

If you wanted everyone to see you have a problem with things you could have posted here.

Death posting info that helps others etc. is frowned upon, you know this. So giving out details that you did X etc. is a bit much.

Highly doubt the host is trying to wrong you in any way. You are playing his game.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Santi said:


> I don’t dislike you, azn. Stop projecting.
> 
> Have you annoyed me in the past? Yes. Have you done questionably shady shit? Yes. Do I have doubts about your honesty and integrity? Yes.
> 
> But I don’t dislike you. You’ve never done anything towards me.


and again you ignore the rest of the post. it's conflict of interest to address this particular issue with you, the benefactor.


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2018)

This is why we need communism.


----------



## Santí (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> and again you ignore the rest of the post. it's conflict of interest to address this particular issue with you, the benefactor.



I mean, what am I supposed to address? I told you I didn’t see his post, and you’re calling me a liar.

There’s not much more for me to do lmao.


----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2018)

Go get a glass of water and take a few breaths.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Santi said:


> I mean, what am I supposed to address? I told you I didn’t see his post, and you’re calling me a liar.
> 
> There’s not much more for me to do lmao.


you straight up called me a baby in the favorites thread. stop acting like you're so fair and equitable, you clearly dislike me or view me as lesser than other players. 

did you delete his other posts? or just that one? what about all the other players who dead posted? did you delete their posts too? 

why did you only delete MY post when i died? even mystic serenade had dead posted like two posts before mine and his post remained. this is why im calling you unfair and a liar. stop trying to act like you're being just, you clearly show biases.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 25, 2018)

Santi said:


> Your complaint is that the post wasn’t deleted until you reported it (and I thank you for doing that), because that’s when I saw it.
> 
> I’m not omnipotent, and I can’t see and catch everything. This type of behavior was funny when we were all still teenagers, but now we’re all adults and you’re still throwing tantrums like you would 7 years ago.





Top Flight Mod of the world...


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

@iwandesu please address this issue


----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2018)

Negging and disagreeing me, clearly you need to relax. It's for your own good, not sure what this tantrum is going to do for you?

Making a scene and questioning the credibility of the host will accomplish what exactly ?


----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2018)

Anyways done w/ u. Have a nice day.


----------



## Santí (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> you straight up called me a baby in the favorites thread. stop acting like you're so fair and equitable, you clearly dislike me or view me as lesser than other players.



Nah, you threw a fit in the thread and massively derailed the game. You’ve been playing mafia long enough and have been blacklisted from enough games to know this is frowned upon.

I call it as I see it. You’re being immature and I’m not going to speak honeyed words just to spare your feelings.

Quack like a duck and I’ll call it a duck.



A. Waltz said:


> did you delete his other posts? or just that one? what about all the other players who dead posted? did you delete their posts too?
> 
> why did you only delete MY post when i died? even mystic serenade had dead posted like two posts before mine and his post remained. this is why im calling you unfair and a liar. stop trying to act like you're being just, you clearly show biases.



I explained this to you already.

Mysti’s post came out barely 30 seconds after the writeup did, and he stopped posting immediately after he died. Kira also clearly didn’t realize he was dead, and needed mod confirmation to get it.

This is FAR different from your situation where you DEFINITELY knew that you were dead but chose to navigate town anyways.

They’re not equal situations, you broke the rules intentionally. It wasn’t a mistake.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 25, 2018)

Do I even wanna know what happened ?


----------



## Didi (Jul 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> Do I even wanna know what happened ?




nah it's all dumb shit


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Santi said:


> Nah, you threw a fit in the thread and massively derailed the game. You’ve been playing mafia long enough and have been blacklisted from enough games to know this is frowned upon.
> 
> I call it as I see it. You’re being immature and I’m not going to speak honeyed words just to spare your feelings.
> 
> ...


mystic still knew he was dead. kira kept posting even after he got confirmation he was dead.

kira tried to navigate town far more than i did, all i did was ask to be revived. 

yet of course kira or mystic's posts or other dead people's posts didn't get deleted. 

that was the ONLY post i made, asking to be revived, yet you act as if i kept posting a shit ton. no, i posted less than kira. the posts you're seeing today don't count, they were regarding this particular issue which @Tiger still refuses to address.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 25, 2018)

Didi said:


> nah it's all dumb shit



Well... that's a good way to describe 99% of all the shit that happens here lol.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> Do I even wanna know what happened ?



I'd say yes but azn's post in the thread was deleted I think so the funny part is gone.


----------



## Didi (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> kira kept posting even after he got confirmation he was dead.




I mean technically yes, but his only post after the definite confirmation was 'oh shit sorry, thx for the game' or something along that line


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> Do I even wanna know what happened ?


kira dead posted telling stelios not to waste a kill on santi because "he had already taken care of him" aka hinting at the write up. 
then he kept posting. 
tiger told him not to post because he's dead and he responded to that as well. 

all these posts were still up, until today where i noticed that first post and reported it, and even pm'd tiger about that. because when i died, my post was IMMEDIATELY deleted even though all i asked was to be revived. yet a post like kira's which was clearly a game changing thing was not deleted even though tiger had clearly seen it. and of course, since the post benefits santi, santi wasn't going to delete it. until i reported it, and even then, he only deleted that post, he didn't delete kira's other posts. or the other players' posts who have also dead posted. 

tiger completely disregarded my issues about bias hosting. all she said was "well i dont control which posts are deleted"
even though clearly as host you have huge control over this and can easily report whichever posts you want.

so i had no choice but to post in the thread to air my grievances since tiger was being immature and ignoring me. and what do you know, in the thread she ALSO ignored me and all she had to say to her shit hosting was "can't be revived"
and now santi's acting as if he's some fair beacon of justice when this issue clearly concerns him as well and he has no business trying to talk about this when it's a conflict of interest.

i wont stand for this biased treatment where some get lenient treatments and others immediately always get shut down.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 25, 2018)

Didi said:


> nah it's all dumb shit



you should look in a mirror sometime.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Didi said:


> I mean technically yes, but his only post after the definite confirmation was 'oh shit sorry, thx for the game' or something along that line


you act as if i did smoething worse when i died? i didn't. all i asked was to be revived, and boom my post immediately gets deleted unlike all the other dead posters. and after that i never posted, until today because i realized i was treated unfairly and others had received extra game boosts from that.


----------



## Santí (Jul 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> Do I even wanna know what happened ?



>Azn died and starts pointing town knowing full well that she died.
>I see this and remove the post because it’s blatantly rulebreaking
>Mysti dies and makes a one-liner like 30 seconds after he died but then never posts again
>Azn demands I delete his post too
>I obviously reject the notion
>Kira posts after he died but was unsure he was dead due to the way the writeup was worded
>Law mod-confirms his death so he’s just like “oh okay thx for the game” and his posts get removed
>Azn throws a fit in the gamethread because bias and unfairness
>I delete them all and ban her from replying in the thread any further
>2k18


----------



## Didi (Jul 25, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> you should look in a mirror sometime.



I do daily because I look fabulous


----------



## Catamount (Jul 25, 2018)

> taking seriously


----------



## Didi (Jul 25, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> So, a fabulous dumb shit.



if that's what you want to think 

can't wait untill I can ignorelist you again


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Santi said:


> >*Azn died and starts pointing town knowing full well that she died.*
> >I see this and remove the post because it’s blatantly rulebreaking
> >Mysti dies and makes a one-liner like 30 seconds after he died but then never posts again
> >Azn demands I delete his post too
> ...


you're lying. all i asked was to be revived. how is that any different from mystic or anyone else saying the same shit? and the fact that kira 'didn't know he died' doesn't change the fact that YOU LEFT HIS TOWN GUIDING POSTS THERE FOR HOURS until i reported them.

and here you clearly confess to being bias. you reject deleting other people's dead posts yet delete mine. you act as if asking to be revived is some super harmful town leading thing when basically anyone who dies would probably wished to be revived. and you make it sound like i made so many posts, that was the only post i made and it got deleted. so i expect other people's posts to also be deleted if that's how strict you're going to be with me.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Santi said:


> >Azn died and starts pointing town knowing full well that she died.
> >I see this and remove the post because it’s blatantly rulebreaking
> >Mysti dies and makes a one-liner like 30 seconds after he died but then never posts again
> >Azn demands I delete his post too
> ...


yet im sure there are dozens of other dead posts left out in the thread which haven't been deleted. hmm i wonder why?? could this be bias?


----------



## Santí (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> mystic still knew he was dead. kira kept posting even after he got confirmation he was dead.
> 
> kira tried to navigate town far more than i did, all i did was ask to be revived.
> 
> ...



No, he clearly didn’t. His post was made not even a whole minute after the writeup was made and he made a quick one-liner in response to a post that happened way before.

It’s *physically impossible* for him to see his death, go back several pages, and then reply to the post in under 30 seconds. This isn’t debatable and you’re simply wrong or extremely intellectually dishonest.

Kira had genuine confusion about whether or not he was alive, and his posts were still removed once it came to my attention that he was dead.

No one is out to get you.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Santi said:


> No, he clearly didn’t. His post was made not even a whole minute after the writeup was made and he made a quick one-liner in response to a post that happened way before.
> 
> It’s *physically impossible* for him to see his death, go back several pages, and then reply to the post in under 30 seconds. This isn’t debatable and you’re simply wrong or extremely intellectually dishonest.
> 
> ...


that doesn't change the fact that they posted after dying and should have their posts removed. other players have done this too once dead earlier in the game and their posts didn't get deleted either.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 25, 2018)

Posting in the game after death is against rule.
However not all posts are equal
Context matters, and a post made after you know you died has the qualification of a "rulebreaking intent"


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

also if you wanna play that "they genuinely didnt know they were dead" game i can do the same thing to because of one of the abilities somebody gave me was supposed to allow me to survive the first attack against me in the game. i even pm'd tiger about this afterwards and she never replied, WPK replied instead. i dont know what tiger has against me with avoiding my questions. 

because previously i asked tiger, that if i would know if someone attacks me/if i lose a life and she said that yes i would be notified. and i never once got notified thus i thought it was a mistake for me to die.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Posting in the game after death is against rule.
> However not all posts are equal
> Context matters, and a post made after you know you died has the qualification of a "rulebreaking intent"


yes context matters, dont punish the others but still remove their dead posts. how difficult is that to understand?? dead post is a dead post is a dead post.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> that doesn't change the fact that they posted after dying and should have their posts removed. other players have done this too once dead earlier in the game and their posts didn't get deleted either.


That's up to law actually.
I only remove what he asks me to remove.
However, if something is BS tier (no idea what your post was) i do remove it


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> yes context matters, dont punish the others but still remove their dead posts. how difficult is that to understand?? dead post is a dead post is a dead post.


I mean i doubt the users actually care
So...sure ?
Just link them to me


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 25, 2018)

actually @Tiger should really have the last say on that 
its his game afterall


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> actually @Tiger should really have the last say on that
> its his game afterall


this is the bullshit im talking about. tiger is being biased, they wont care to report other dead posts. yet sure she instantly reported mine and had mine deleted. so if you're going to care about MY posts then care about everyone else's and have theirs deleted  fair and square it doesnt amtter if they know or don't know that they died, a post after being killed should still count.

i tagged you guys in the pm idk if it will show it to you


----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2018)

Tiger is Law. Law is a male and you know this.
You get corrected yet keep referring to him as she.



Sasuga


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2018)

Azn, for the love of -

Wait. Azn is a girl right? 





You should’ve used better judgment santi, you could’ve handled things differently.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2018)

I have asked for all dead posts to be removed.

Hell, even iwan posted after his death.

I don't know what's so hard to understand about "don't post after you're dead".

It's a simple test to see who can be trusted, and who can follow directions.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> i should be alive there have been no other attacks on me or you would have notified me like you said you would.
> 
> first attack should include any type of attack like superkill



sent this at 9:43 pm.

i died at 9pm in the game. dont remember when i posted but i think it was clearly before this but santi deleted this.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2018)

Exactly why in the fuck are we even talking about this? 

This is not even worth my time. Do not tag me in this non-issue again.


----------



## Santí (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> yes context matters, dont punish the others but still remove their dead posts. how difficult is that to understand?? dead post is a dead post is a dead post.



No. That has never been the case in this section and rules regarding deadposts vary from game and host.

That’s not how this works and that’s not how I’m going to run it.



A. Waltz said:


> this is the bullshit im talking about. tiger is being biased, they wont care to report other dead posts. yet sure she instantly reported mine and had mine deleted. so if you're going to care about MY posts then care about everyone else's and have theirs deleted  fair and square it doesnt amtter if they know or don't know that they died, a post after being killed should still count.
> 
> i tagged you guys in the pm idk if it will show it to you



Law didn’t report your post. I saw it myself and deemed it worthy to be removed because you
 broke the rule with clear intent.

I’m not going to treat unequal situations with ewual responses, it doesn’t work like that in any functioning system and it won’t function that way here.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Tiger said:


> I have asked for all dead posts to be removed.
> 
> Hell, even iwan posted after his death.
> 
> ...


yet i dont see mods deleting their own dead posts. clear bias. they can censor others yet not abide by their own rules


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Santi said:


> No. That has never been the case in this section and rules regarding deadposts vary from game and host.
> 
> That’s not how this works and that’s not how I’m going to run it.
> 
> ...


so youre just gonna leave all the other dead posts even dead posts like kira's which you would have left if i hadn't reported it because clearly you dont care to be fair. his post was far more damaging than me asking to be revived. stop acting as if i was acting out of line, it's an innocent request. yet you're overblowing it and acting as if im directing town from the dead by asking to be revived.


----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2018)

Aw man that gave me a good lol.

HAHAa


----------



## Didi (Jul 25, 2018)

stop throwing a fucking tantrum you toddler


----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2018)

Good times.


----------



## Santí (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> so youre just gonna leave all the other dead posts even dead posts like kira's which you would have left if i hadn't reported it because clearly you dont care to be fair. his post was far more damaging than me asking to be revived. stop acting as if i was acting out of line, it's an innocent request. yet you're overblowing it and acting as if im directing town from the dead by asking to be revived.



I didn’t see it, I saw yours. Once I became aware of the posts I deleted them and deleted every post I was asked to remove.

That’s all I’ve got to say about it. Take it or leave it.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

me: someone revive me!!
kira: dont kill santi, i already took care of him and he will die in like a cycle or two

santi: yes i deleted your post because you tried to manipulate the game how dare you asked to be revived
also santi: i wont delete kira's posts because he didn't know he was dead even though the posts are game-changing and conveniently help me stay alive for a bit longer. it doesnt matter that he dead posted because he DIDNT KNOW!! how dare you asked to be revived!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 25, 2018)

i was right many years ago
just saying :crispmemes


----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> me: someone revive me!!
> kira: dont kill santi, i already took care of him and he will die in like a cycle or two
> 
> santi: yes i deleted your post because you tried to manipulate the game how dare you asked to be revived
> also santi: i wont delete kira's posts because he didn't know he was dead even though the posts are game-changing and conveniently help me stay alive for a bit longer. it doesnt matter that he dead posted because he DIDNT KNOW!! how dare you asked to be revived!


 


Didi said:


> stop throwing a fucking tantrum you toddler

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

how is asking to be revived somehow a huge offence? no please enlighten me i dont get why that's a big deal literally anyone else could have asked to be revived and you'd all be "lol" and boom that's it. 

yet santi is treating this like some grand manipulation even though more harmful posts were left to stand there until i reported them and thats when you bothered to delete it. tiger should have reported this too. @Tiger this is what i mean, you keep trying to ignore me even though youre part of the issue. stop being biased. you were biased in that game too, you let people die even thouhg you didn't explain the rules properly until AFTER we died. what the fuck?


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

that's a stupid ass defense, "i didn't know"

ok, you didn't know, but still, the post should be deleted. it doesn't matter what intention there was to it, a dead post is a dead post and if youre gonna treat others like that then treat all the same way.

next time im just gonna be like "oops I DIDNT KNOW! aka my posts wont get deleted yay  free pass!"


----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2018)

"Next Time."


----------



## Santí (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> ok, you didn't know, but still, the post should be deleted. it doesn't matter what intention there was to it, a dead post is a dead post and if youre gonna treat others like that then treat all the same way.



And it was.

What the fuck azn?


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> me: someone revive me!!
> kira: dont kill santi, i already took care of him and he will die in like a cycle or two
> 
> santi: yes i deleted your post because you tried to manipulate the game how dare you asked to be revived
> also santi: i wont delete kira's posts because he didn't know he was dead even though the posts are game-changing and conveniently help me stay alive for a bit longer. it doesnt matter that he dead posted because he DIDNT KNOW!! how dare you asked to be revived!


@Santi negged me saying " you wonder why i have a low opinion of you"

reallly? if anything this post shows just how unfair and bias you are being. you're just mad that im logical. your corruption is showing. asking for a revive is somehow more harmful than someone accidentally directing town on what to do and what actions they previously took which could save town a lynch and/or super kills. lol.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Santi said:


> And it was.
> 
> What the fuck azn?


it was deleted because /I/ reported it. if i hadnt you would have left it there. so dont act as if youre somehow above all of this and did the right thing when you clearly did nothing until it was brought up.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

a


A. Waltz said:


> it was deleted because /I/ reported it. if i hadnt you would have left it there. so dont act as if youre somehow above all of this and did the right thing when you clearly did nothing until it was brought up.


and it was literally one of the posts right underneath the actions so im sure you must have seen it.


----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2018)

You expect to play in the next favorites after making a huge scene over nothing...Disrespecting the host repeatedly. Disrespecting the Section Mods.

Okay. 

Do you take us for fools? It's a game, no one is out to cheat you etc. Need to deflate that ego and relax. No one likes a drama queen, an attention whore. That is what you are doing here.


----------



## Santí (Jul 25, 2018)

Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> this is the bullshit im talking about. tiger is being biased, they wont care to report other dead posts. yet sure she instantly reported mine and had mine deleted. so if you're going to care about MY posts then care about everyone else's and have theirs deleted  fair and square it doesnt amtter if they know or don't know that they died, a post after being killed should still count.
> 
> i tagged you guys in the pm idk if it will show it to you


I mean
It is up to his subjectivety to think which posts are or aren't harmful to this game.
Maybe law doesn't care about dead players posting but he cares about what YOU posted
And clearly he did, given he made you unable to be revived


----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2018)

Even the way you signed up for the game was somewhat rude and you exit the game in the same regard....

No class. Gtfo here.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

RemChu said:


> You expect to play in the next favorites after making a huge scene over nothing...Disrespecting the host repeatedly. Disrespecting the Section Mods.
> 
> Okay.
> 
> Do you take us for fools? It's a game, no one is out to cheat you etc. Need to deflate that ego and relax. No one likes a drama queen, an attention whore. That is what you are doing here.


do you not know who i am?

the section mods and hosts disrespected me first.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> that's a stupid ass defense, "i didn't know"
> 
> ok, you didn't know, but still, the post should be deleted. it doesn't matter what intention there was to it, a dead post is a dead post and if youre gonna treat others like that then treat all the same way.
> 
> next time im just gonna be like "oops I DIDNT KNOW! aka my posts wont get deleted yay  free pass!"


isn't it already deleted,tho ?


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> I mean
> It is up to his subjectivety to think which posts are or aren't harmful to this game.
> Maybe law doesn't care about dead players posting but he cares about what YOU posted
> And clearly he did, given he made you unable to be revived


nope apparently santi saw it as his responsibility and thought it was harmful for me to ask for a revive. apparently tiger didnt report it, yet santi didn't bother to delete kira's posts that was helpful towards him (until i reported it). how convenient for scum to delete posts of townies asking to be revived yet leaving posts that would allow him to live for a while longer. this shit is clearly corruption.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> isn't it already deleted,tho ?


because i reported it. it would still be there if i hadnt. youre welcome.


----------



## Didi (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> do you not know who i am?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 25, 2018)

Never a dull moment on Naruto Forums.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 25, 2018)

I'm having flashbacks to 2011....


----------



## Santí (Jul 25, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Even the way you signed up for the game was somewhat rude and you exit the game in the same regard....
> 
> No class. Gtfo here.



Vintage Aznkuchikichick.

We’re in 2010 again folks.


----------



## Didi (Jul 25, 2018)

Imagine being so self-obsessed that you think every decision is about you


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 25, 2018)

Santi said:


> Vintage Aznkuchikichick.
> 
> We’re in 2010 again folks.



> 2010

Really ?


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Didi said:


> Imagine being so self-obsessed that you think every decision is about you


what am i expected to think when everyone else's posts were left there and mine was the only one deleted it?


----------



## Santí (Jul 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> > 2010
> 
> Really ?



That’s my earliest memory of Azn I think. The years get blurred together after 5


----------



## Santí (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> what am i expected to think when everyone else's posts were left there and mine was the only one deleted it?



But that’s not what happened.


----------



## Didi (Jul 25, 2018)

Santi said:


> That’s my earliest memory of Azn I think. The years get blurred together after 5



you and azn weren't active yet in 2010


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Santi said:


> But that’s not what happened.


it's literally what happened


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2018)

Not gonna lie Mafia 2k18 might be worth staying around for if it's going to have as much shit shoveling as Mafia 2k11 

Atleast there seems to be less water carrying

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 25, 2018)

Santi said:


> That’s my earliest memory of Azn I think. The years get blurred together after 5



I guess you ran into Azn before mafia. 



Didi said:


> you and azn weren't active yet in 2010



Yeah... that was what I thought too lol.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 25, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> or how it's always the same ones and who end up with the worthwhile roles.


Maybe if you shape up your behavior hosts won't bar you from the best roles that they worked hard to make, which you will fuck over with your behavior/lack of skill in one way or another.

That is if they even let you in their games at all. The staff should have permabanned you from the section but since they haven't, blacklisting you accomplishes the same thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

ill let the issue go if you go through the tread and delete every single dead post. regardless of "well they didnt know they were dead so it doesnt COUNT" yes it does. a dead post is a dead post is a dead post.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2018)

When I started in 2011 azn was a thing already


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Maybe if you shape up your behavior hosts won't bar you from the best roles that they worked hard to make, which you will fuck over with your behavior/lack of slill in one way or another.
> 
> That is if they even let you in their games at all. The staff should have permabanned you from the section but since they haven't, blacklisting you accomplishes the same thing.


ah so you mean roles aren't handed out randomly. good to know, we should all just go straight for the big names because they'll obviously get the better roles. bias mods giving their shit to their friends.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

santi didn't know me when i started, because he keeps calling me aznkuchikichick even though that was never my original name


----------



## Didi (Jul 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> When I started in 2011 azn was a thing already



azn joined in 2011 iirc


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> When I started in 2011 azn was a thing already



You had one of the all-time best debuts, so much potential


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> ah so you mean roles aren't handed out randomly. good to know, we should all just go straight for the big names because they'll obviously get the better roles. bias mods giving their shit to their friends.



> big names

But Grandpa just said he ain't getting good roles.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> well how else will they listen? i messaged tiger and she just said "well i dont control which posts get deleted" and the rest she completely ignored. might as well post where they'll actually see it.


i saw your neg here WPK. 

why should i care, im not getting MVP because you unfairly killed me without explaining the rules properly. i even kept reading the thread to keep scum hunting. youre just gonna give mvp to kira or wad like always even though im the reason they were even able to do shit


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Didi said:


> azn joined in 2011 iirc


early 2009


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 25, 2018)

There's a lot of nice coconut recipes


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

i was there for the very first mafia game in this section and bitches like did keep acting "you came in rudely! how dare you!"


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> early 2009



He's talking about mafia.


----------



## Didi (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> early 2009




lmao fucking good story
what mafia game were you in about then?

hint: fucking none because mafia was on a hiatus then and didn't revive until the blender games in spring/summer of 2010


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> > big names
> 
> But Grandpa just said he ain't getting good roles.


literally dont know who he is but i appreciate the support

i mean big names like WAD, kira, waffles, santi
WAD always gets a big role. when has he not


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 25, 2018)

Food looks so delicious on pics, i want


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

"


Didi said:


> lmao fucking good story
> what mafia game were you in about then?
> 
> hint: fucking none because mafia was on a hiatus then and didn't revive until the blender games in spring/summer of 2010


"azn joined in 2011"
>i joined in april 2009

gg

and iw as there for the very first mafia game here so stfu


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> ah so you mean roles aren't handed out randomly. good to know, we should all just go straight for the big names because they'll obviously get the better roles. bias mods giving their shit to their friends.


Majority of all games are 90%+ randomized. People who have shown themselves to be trolls/babies/unskilled are less likely to receive important/good/complex roles even RNG'd them than the best players are to be assigned them. Most assignments are due to bad RNGs.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 25, 2018)

Should try making some of these, i bet they're really good


----------



## Didi (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> "
> 
> "azn joined in 2011"
> >i joined in april 2009
> ...




if you're not the most retarded person ever you'd be able to read context to see that I was clearly talking about mafia on NF but okay


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> literally dont know who he is but i appreciate the support
> 
> i mean big names like WAD, kira, waffles, santi
> WAD always gets a big role. when has he not



I'm... not supporting you.
I'm making fun of Grandpa/you. >_>

Also,

> waffles

Please.


----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> There's a lot of nice coconut recipes


Now I have a craving. ~_~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Majority of all games are 90%+ randomized. People who have shown themselves to be trolls/babies/unskilled are less likely to receive important/good/complex roles even RNG'd them than the best players are to be assigned them. Most assignments are due to bad RNGs.


i treated this game seriously until tiger and mods started showing bias and deleted my post and let others still dead post. i wont tolerate it


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Didi said:


> if you're not the most retarded person ever you'd be able to read context to see that I was clearly talking about mafia on NF but okay


you dont "join" mafia an era you you "join nf"


----------



## Didi (Jul 25, 2018)

and WPK is right, all games are generally randomized but then the randomization is fixed afterwards not to have big trolls / general inactifags to have important roles and stuff like having Superman the Spitemaster have kills, et cetera


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> i treated this game seriously until tiger and mods started showing bias and deleted my post and let others still dead post. i wont tolerate it


The only bias is in your head, due to your childish impatience and ignorance.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> The only bias is in your head, due to your childish impatience and ignorance.


nope, ive proven repeatedly what happened in this thread and why it's biased. maybe next time ask your mod friends to delete every dead post and not just my own.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2018)

Cubey said:


> You had one of the all-time best debuts, so much potential



Oh wow, shit, thanks I'm really glad someone noticed. I believe my rookie class was the GOAT one with Firestormer being tops.

I like the story of your rookie struggles and how you became a GOAT tier scumhunter after getting d1 lynched as a meme. It's very Steph Curry overcoming his baby bone ankles to become the GOAT shooter.


----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Oh wow, shit, thanks I'm really glad someone noticed. I believe my rookie class was the GOAT one with Firestormer being tops.
> 
> I like the story of your rookie struggles and how you became a GOAT tier scumhunter after getting d1 lynched as a meme. It's very Steph Curry overcoming his baby bone ankles to become the GOAT shooter.



I miss you both. Especially Firestormer. 

Good times.


----------



## Didi (Jul 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Oh wow, shit, thanks I'm really glad someone noticed. I believe my rookie class was the GOAT one with Firestormer being tops.
> 
> I like the story of your rookie struggles and how you became a GOAT tier scumhunter after getting d1 lynched as a meme. It's very Steph Curry overcoming his baby bone ankles to become the GOAT shooter.




>cubey
>goat tier scumhunter


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 25, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Now I have a craving. ~_~



Look at these pics!! 


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 25, 2018)

Didi said:


> >cubey
> >goat tier scumhunter



Come on now, give him some credit.
He was.
At some point.
When people stopped lynching him day 1.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 25, 2018)

Found a coconut heaven site


----------



## Santí (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> santi didn't know me when i started, because he keeps calling me aznkuchikichick even though that was never my original name



I didn’t say I knew you when you started, I said I knew you in 2010. Which is the year you got your first namechange into Aznkuchikichick.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

@Santi



he clearly knows he was killed here. thus the comment on the 4 letter word thing,  which @Tiger didn't explain correctly until much much later once many of us had been killed.

yet i dont see you deleting this post. you claimed he did this 30 seconds afterwards. it was 2 minutes later.


----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Look at these pics!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



What is the last dish? 

fish?

or something else , fruit ? 

would eat the first one.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Santi said:


> I didn’t say I knew you when you started, I said I knew you in 2010. Which is the year you got your first namechange into Aznkuchikichick.


and i said you didnt know me when you started


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 25, 2018)

But yah, will make shanghai noodles first, maybe i'll try a coconut recipe after


----------



## Didi (Jul 25, 2018)

RemChu said:


> What is the last dish?
> 
> fish?
> 
> ...



pretty sure that's potato


----------



## Didi (Jul 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> Come on now, give him some credit.
> He was.
> At some point.
> When people stopped lynching him day 1.




you know I can't pass up an opportunity to meme cubey


----------



## Santí (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> and i said you didnt know me when you started



Yeah, because you joined 3 years later


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I miss you both. Especially Firestormer.
> 
> Good times.



Right back at you

Funny enough you're the reason I basically never vote unless I really want to lynch someone



Didi said:


> >cubey
> >goat tier scumhunter



I was the conductor of the Cubey is overrated train for a bit, but imo overrated doesn't mean he isn't great it just means he's overrated.

There was a period of time where if I drew mafia I was killing Cubey n3 because I knew he'd figure out most if not all the team by d4


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Santi said:


> Yeah, because you joined 3 years later


why are you ignoring my other post where mystic clearly knew he was dead and posted yet his post is still there? why didnt you delete that


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 25, 2018)

RemChu said:


> What is the last dish?
> 
> fish?
> 
> ...



The first one is a cupcake with apricots and coconut, it has orange-frosting

the last one is smth with sweet potatoes


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Santi said:


> Yeah, because you joined 3 years later


i was gonna edit the post but thought "no im sure he will understand the context" but alas you are as stupid as i thought


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2018)

Santi and Iwan are some patient ass motherfuckers


----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> The first one is a cupcake with apricots and coconut, it has orange-frosting
> 
> the last one is smth with sweet potatoes


ah so didi was on the money.

;0 
cutting sweet potatoes into nice little cubes, that's something new.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Santi and Iwan are some patient ass motherfuckers



I know, right.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 25, 2018)

Look at that beautiful modding.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 25, 2018)

RemChu said:


> ah so didi was on the money.
> 
> ;0
> cutting sweet potatoes into nice little cubes, that's something new.



Sweet potatoes are greatness 

----------

And this is also as delicious as it looks like, tastes so good


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 25, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Look at that beautiful modding.



Look at all that salt.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 25, 2018)

I'm going to say this here to all people who feel entitled to anything in mafia games : hosts and mods are not your servants to demand things of. We host games/mod the section because we care about the community. We are human and therefore able to make errors/overlook things/be too busy to handle something at that time. All we ask for in return, within reason, is for the players/community to be patient and understand that the issues we face can be quite difficult and time consuming. 

Go do something else with your time instead of being here stressing over things out of your control and harassing those doing the community a service.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> @Santi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


reposting because it keeps getting ignored. proves santi is a liar.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2018)

5-7 years later with azn and Rion doing the same stuff. Mafia is a flat circle


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 25, 2018)

Btw. sweet potatoes, sweet potatoe fries are so good 

had this a while ago at a restaurant, burger was gigantic


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 25, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


>


You're lucky Law is more lenient than myself. You wouldn't even have been allowed in if I had my way.

That goes for multiple people pregame and several others who have been disrespectful during the game. I'm done catering to children, shape up or get modkilled/blacklisted.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> 5-7 years later with azn and Rion doing the same stuff. Mafia is a flat circle


must be nice to not have people treat you unfairly for so many years that you can just relax and do you without having to always cause a scene to get someone's attention because otherwise they just ignore you.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 25, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Btw. sweet potatoes, sweet potatoe fries are so good
> 
> had this a while ago at a restaurant, burger was gigantic


fuck
i'm hungry now


----------



## Kira Yagami (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Santí (Jul 25, 2018)

Kira Yagami said:


>



This is all your fault


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 25, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> You're lucky Law is more lenient than myself. You wouldn't even have been allowed in if I had my way.
> 
> That goes for multiple people pregame and several others who have been disrespectful during the game. I'm done catering to children, shape up or get modkilled/blacklisted.



have an optimistic for your troubles.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> what am i expected to think when everyone else's posts were left there and mine was the only one deleted it?





Santi said:


> But that’s not what happened.





A. Waltz said:


> it's literally what happened



I have reported, and had posts removed from 5 or 6 different posters in this game. The nerve of you to think I care so much about your existence that I would have a bias towards you is unbearably ridiculous. I accepted a sign-up from a person I actually actively don't like on a personal level. They didn't show up, as I expected, but I accepted the sign-up. And you think I'm biased towards _you_...I don't recognize you as being someone to have an opinion of except "they were difficult last time I hosted."

Me. _Having a bias and being unfair to a person in my games_. I'm more fair, and more patient than most, and you're going to come at me because I took too long to report one of the half dozen people who don't know how to fucking read?

Good thing for you I'm done hosting Favorites permanently, because you wouldn't be joining my next one if I was. For this, and for all the shit you're talking about an ongoing game outside its game thread.



A. Waltz said:


> i saw your neg here WPK.
> 
> why should i care, im not getting MVP because you unfairly killed me without explaining the rules properly. i even kept reading the thread to keep scum hunting. youre just gonna give mvp to kira or wad like always even though im the reason they were even able to do shit



Not one person died from that. Not you, not them, not anyone. Running your mouth when you literally know _nothing_.



A. Waltz said:


> literally dont know who he is but i appreciate the support
> 
> i mean big names like WAD, kira, waffles, santi
> WAD always gets a big role. when has he not



Faves VI, WAD's role was average at best. Faves V, same thing. This year, he was RNG'd.

There are plenty of very skilled players in this year's game who have already flipped dead with an average role. You DIDN'T EVEN HAVE A ROLE ASSIGNED TO YOU. You just happened to sub in at the role you had.

Take my name out of your mouth, and keep it out.

To think I was praising your gameplay, activity, and choices in host chat.

---

Grrr...and fucking Rion, don't you dare jump in here taking advantage of some bullshit grievance to air out your tired complaints-- not when it comes to MY hosting.

I am not answering quotes or tags on this matter again, and I would appreciate people stop treating this like it's an actual issue with a real point. Everyone's dead posts were reported. Some a little later than others. This has nothing to do with bias towards a person...that is such an inflated ego bullshit way of perceiving things I don't even know how to pretend this could be a real issue.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kira Yagami (Jul 25, 2018)

Santi said:


> This is all your fault


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 25, 2018)

First of all, no one was fucking talking about you hosting @Tiger.

Now, have a nice day sir.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

t


Tiger said:


> I have reported, and had posts removed from 5 or 6 different posters in this game. The nerve of you to think I care so much about your existence that I would have a bias towards you is unbearably ridiculous. I accepted a sign-up from a person I actually actively don't like on a personal level. They didn't show up, as I expected, but I accepted the sign-up. And you think I'm biased towards _you_...I don't recognize you as being someone to have an opinion of except "they were difficult last time I hosted."
> 
> Me. _Having a bias and being unfair to a person in my games_. I'm more fair, and more patient than most, and you're going to come at me because I took too long to report one of the half dozen people who don't know how to fucking read?
> 
> ...


then iblame mods like santi for being biased and they only deleted my post and not the other dead posts you claim to have reported


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 25, 2018)

The one way to settle this is a trial by combat.

Azn vs Santi


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 25, 2018)

Avalon said:


> The one way to settle this is a trial by combat.
> 
> Azn vs Santi



Santi solos.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

i would win but santi is a mod so it will be rigged


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> must be nice to not have people treat you unfairly for so many years that you can just relax and do you without having to always cause a scene to get someone's attention because otherwise they just ignore you.



That's pretty presumptuous. Tbh if you feel that way but want to play the games then sign-up, don't interact with people outside of the game, and only talk game. There are times where I'd stay out of the FC or the convo thread if I didn't like or want to interact with certain people. 

I just don't get how you're acting the same from when you were a teenager to being a young woman now. Where's the difference?


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> That's pretty presumptuous. Tbh if you feel that way but want to play the games then sign-up, don't interact with people outside of the game, and only talk game. There are times where I'd stay out of the FC or the convo thread if I didn't like or want to interact with certain people.
> 
> I just don't get how you're acting the same from when you were a teenager to being a young woman now. Where's the difference?


clearly there was a 'difference' until santi decided to be himself from years ago and be biased towards me by deleting my posts but not others. why are people saying im the one that has to be mature when he's the only still playing old games? i dont see any of you scolding him for not handling things better and being FAIR to everyone not just deleting my posts because "lol azn" the double standard here is ridiculous


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> clearly there was a 'difference' until santi decided to be himself from years ago and be biased towards me by deleting my posts but not others. why are people saying im the one that has to be mature when he's the only still playing old games? i dont see any of you scolding him for not handling things better and being FAIR to everyone not just deleting my posts because "lol azn" the double standard here is ridiculous



It's already obvious saying anything isn't gonna do anything. He said he'd remove the post. From here all you can do is be you and move on.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> It's already obvious saying anything isn't gonna do anything. He said he'd remove the post. From here all you can do is be you and move on.


he still hasn't deleted shit lol.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 25, 2018)

I have million of posts per page and you made 4 pages at least
I wish every game here was so productive


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> he still hasn't deleted shit lol.



That's cause the mods don't give a shit in this section. Just forget it man. It's over with.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 25, 2018)

Nice weather today 

It's gonna stay warm here for a while


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> That's cause the mods don't give a shit in this section. Just forget it man. It's over with.


yeah these incompetent and useless fucks dont know how to do shit


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 25, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> *That's cause the mods don't give a shit in this section.* Just forget it man. It's over with.


That you're still posting here is definitely proof that the staff that can section ban/permaban don't give a shit.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 25, 2018)

and wtf Brokilyn do you live in a gym between those "snacks"?
I think I'd have my belt and my leaver crushing from that stuff 
I wish I could tho


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> yeah these incompetent and useless fucks dont know how to do shit



don't flame or bait. That will give em a reason to ban or block you. Just take it to admins from here on out.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> That you're still posting here is definitely proof that the staff that can section ban/permaban don't give a shit.


someone shouldnt be permabanned or section banned over this. what is this, russia? jesus christ


----------



## Catamount (Jul 25, 2018)

Didi said:


> not to have big trolls / general inactifags to have important roles and stuff like having Superman the Spitemaster have kills, et cetera




@Superman


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> don't flame or bait. That will give em a reason to ban or block you. Just take it to admins from here on out.


yeah i can see santi negging me and banning for this cuz he's easy to manipulate 

ok i guess ill let it go omg dont want santi-sama to hurt me!!!!


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> someone shouldnt be permabanned or section banned over this. what is this, russia? jesus christ



Don't worry about it. Just another one of my biggest fans. It doesn't matter. Just understand and listen to what I said man.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

baww sorry santi-kun and tigress for all !!!!!!!!!!! pwease i forgive you all for being biased and showing bad character choices in dealing therefore i apologize to suck game i do !!!! i bet it will be great now !!!! lucky good luck!


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

so sorrrryyy too all involved you played a good game you win !!!!!!


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 25, 2018)

AznxRion

I ship it.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

awwuuuuu sorrry tiger and wolf fank piba!! so sorrrrrry so sorry uguu owowo


----------



## Catamount (Jul 25, 2018)

/


----------



## Santí (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> he still hasn't deleted shit lol.



The post you linked was deleted over 40 minutes ago.

Are you done crying now? Or does mommy need to give you your milk?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 25, 2018)

Santi said:


> The post you linked was deleted over 40 minutes ago.
> 
> Are you done crying now? Or does mommy need to give you your milk?



As staff follow the rules. Or is that too hard for you to do?


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

sorry to all !!! bonzai bonzai !!


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Santi said:


> The post you linked was deleted over 40 minutes ago.
> 
> Are you done crying now? Or does mommy need to give you your milk?


you do realize it's really dishonest to just reply AFTER you've done what i called you out on not doing? when i posted that, it was still there. it doesnt count for you to just delete it after i remind you to and then you show up calling me shit because "boo i did it 40 minutes ago!!" 

just do your job and stfu


----------



## Aries (Jul 25, 2018)

If i learned anything from the years of being in this community is that you're all horrible! Except for Underworld Broker and Perhaps Pou. 

Embrace the hate mates


----------



## Catamount (Jul 25, 2018)

Aries said:


> If i learned anything from the years of being in this community is that you're all horrible! Except for Underworld Broker and Perhaps Pou.


You lady killer


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

sorry to all with all my might !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! strong forever <333


----------



## Santí (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> you do realize it's really dishonest



And this is what we call irony.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 25, 2018)

Still willing to break your own rules you try to enforce.

That's what we call irony.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

SO SORRY TO ALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SORRy cammpgian !!!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 25, 2018)

what was the next convo title name gonna be

a prequel or sequel parody?


----------



## Santí (Jul 25, 2018)

You know, I've just about reached the ends of my patience.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Santi said:


> And this is what we call irony.


where was i dishonest? i showed you the receipts to everything ive stated. youre the one who keeps being dishonest. you lied about the mystic post. i provided proof


----------



## Aries (Jul 25, 2018)

Catamount said:


> You lady killer



I aim to please but those 2 gals are special. Maybe you guys can learn a thing or two about taste


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

sorry to all santi !!!! sorry to all tigers !!! wolf plank kiba !!!!!! kira san !!! sorry to all wad !!!!!!!!!!!11 sorry campaign 2018!!!!!! buy tickets now


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

IM SO SORRY MINNNAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

lets all p-play together one day again !!!! by signing up to play clone wars mafia !! !  see you in the beyond !!! ugu !!!! sorry minnna forgiven!! i forgive you all !! i forgive you masters !! dont hurt me no more !!!!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 25, 2018)

Aries said:


> I aim to please but those 2 gals are special. Maybe you guys can learn a thing or two about taste



they’re taken by Avito and Avalon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> where was i dishonest?



That time you claimed someone was sexually harassing you in private messages but he did no such thing and you got exposed?


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

wad you should make a westworld game


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> MINNNAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



Azn ptsd triggered.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Santi said:


> That time you claimed someone was sexually harassing you in private messages and you were exposed after a thorough investigation?


im talking abotu now, not the past in this situation

this is irrelevant to what we said! i admit i did that

but we're talking about this situation now! aka youre deflecting by bringing up past !! right now you are still dishonest ! liar!


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Santi said:


> That time you claimed someone was sexually harassing you in private messages but he did no such thing and you got exposed?


also, i simply didnt want someone messaging me. how bad is that?


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2018)

Who is this Mina person?


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> Azn ptsd triggered.


sphyer-sama!!
@Sphyer save me from scooopy spoocy spook y wad


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 25, 2018)

Did you just ask how lying about someone sexually harassing you is bad?


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Cubey said:


> Who is this Mina person?


secret player in the mafia game


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> also, i simply didnt want someone messaging me. how bad is that?



> accusing someone of sexually harassing you
> didn't want them to message me

Oh Azn....


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Did you just ask how lying about someone sexually harassing you is bad?


this was when i was like 13 years old. aka like a decade ago. i know its bad now, but back then i didnt want someone to keep on messaging me and i didnt know what else to do to prevent them from joining our friend group chat. i realize its bad now. anyways, santi's deflection worked because he was called out as a liar now but he brings up past stuff.


----------



## Santí (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> also, i simply didnt want someone messaging me. how bad is that?



I can see it already.

"I didn't want someone talking to me anymore, so I accused him of rape and his life was ruined"


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 25, 2018)

Cubey said:


> Who is this Mina person?



It's Japanese or something for something.
Azn used to say it... frequently.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> this was when i was like 13 years old



Weren't you like 17 or 18 at the time lol.


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> It's Japanese or something for something.
> Azn used to say it... frequently.



I see


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

maybe dont message a 13 year old and then try to get into their group chat even though you obviously make them uncomfortable that they dont know what else to do but to resort to some story to hopefully get em removed! but then your 'friends' trust a stranger more and value their input so they prefer to add him and delete you from the group!! because no one cares that some stranger made a girl uncomfortable !! 

but now she knows better and would never do that again !!! but sure blame a kid!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> this was when i was like 13 years old. aka like a decade ago. i know its bad now, but back then i didnt want someone to keep on messaging me and i didnt know what else to do to prevent them from joining our friend group chat. i realize its bad now. anyways, santi's deflection worked because he was called out as a liar now but he brings up past stuff.



 what the actual fuck


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> Weren't you like 17 or 18 at the time lol.


no lmao. i was like 9 when i joined nf


----------



## Santí (Jul 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> Weren't you like 17 or 18 at the time lol.



That was 2014 no? I think 16 or 17


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Santi said:


> I can see it already.
> 
> "I didn't want someone talking to me anymore, so I accused him of rape and his life was ruined"


actually it wasn't. he was allowed to join the group chat and i was banned from the chat! because you guys were good and found justice!! instead i lost friends and you guys gained a new one! all because i didnt wanna be around someone who kept messaging me !! 

anyways santi stop ignoring what i said you lied about deleting the posts.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2018)

You're justifying lying about sexual harassment by saying you were "uncomfortable", holy shit


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Santi said:


> That was 2014 no? I think 16 or 17


no that would be 13


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> You're justifying lying about sexual harassment by saying you were "uncomfortable", holy shit


ah yes, a 13 year old constantly being messaged by some dude who claimed to like me on the internet. that isn't at all harassment. ok. i guess that doesnt warrant being uncomfortable who knows what does. though obviously in this era things have changed!


----------



## poutanko (Jul 25, 2018)

Aries said:


> If i learned anything from the years of being in this community is that you're all horrible! Except for Underworld Broker and Perhaps Pou.
> 
> Embrace the hate mates


What if I'm actually a guy?  


MAD said:


> they’re taken by Avito and Avalon


...you want to die or something?


----------



## Santí (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> no that would be 13



Goose is 3 years younger than me, and you claimed to be only a year younger than Goose.

So you're either lying now or you lied then. Which is it?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2018)

Azn didn't you stalk GOS for like a year? That sounds uncomfortable as fuck. How you gonna say a dude is harassing you over the internet when you're a bizzaro episode of To Catch a Predator.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Santi said:


> Goose is 3 years younger than me, and you claimed to be only a year younger than Goose.
> 
> So you're either lying now or you lied then. Which is it?


im not a year younger than AS no


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> wad you should make a westworld game



Remchu said he wanted to and I have no idea how I could possibly capture the essence of the series in a mafia game so I won’t cuallenge his claim to it

plus id like to play one


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Azn didn't you stalk GOS for like a year? That sounds uncomfortable as fuck. How you gonna say a dude is harassing you over the internet when you're a bizzaro episode of To Catch a Predator.



Don't remind me of that.
It triggers more ptsd from the good old days...


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2018)

I think azn would make great friends with psychic.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Azn didn't you stalk GOS for like a year? That sounds uncomfortable as fuck. How you gonna say a dude is harassing you over the internet when you're a bizzaro episode of To Catch a Predator.


2010
2018

yeah gg


----------



## Santí (Jul 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Azn didn't you stalk GOS for like a year? That sounds uncomfortable as fuck. How you gonna say a dude is harassing you over the internet when you're a bizzaro episode of To Catch a Predator.



The dude posted his entire conversation history too. It was really innocent "Hi, how are you? That's cool" type of messages.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

MAD said:


> Remchu said he wanted to and I have no idea how I could possibly capture the essence of the series in a mafia game so I won’t cuallenge his claim to it
> 
> plus id like to play one


omg!!! i can only imagine the mindfuck mechanics

scum think they're town, actually end up being real town.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 25, 2018)

poutanko said:


> ...you want to die or something?



i know suicidal ideation are what’s chic in this fucked up generation but

yes 

LOL


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Santi said:


> The dude posted his entire conversation history too. It was really innocent "Hi, how are you? That's cool" type of messages.


yeah and it made me uncomfortable because you were all "he has a crush on you you should like him instead of AS!!!" 

like wtf

yeah no still uncomfortable af to get that from a stranger  but sure if it doesnt make you uncomfortable be free to do that!!! thats you!! im me!!! we all feel different


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2018)

Cubey said:


> I think azn would make great friends with psychic.



Her and Rion are hitting it off so this is a pretty good bet



A. Waltz said:


> 2010
> 2018
> 
> yeah gg



Acting like your 2010 self in 2018

g fucking uppercase G


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 25, 2018)

Uhhh....


----------



## novaselinenever (Jul 25, 2018)

MAD said:


> Remchu said he wanted to and I have no idea how I could possibly capture the essence of the series in a mafia game so I won’t cuallenge his claim to it
> 
> plus id like to play one


A similar concept to your Sweet Home game could work. Town comprised of Humans and Hosts at first. Hosts slowly breaking free one after the other, and turning against the Humans.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

santi why did you lie about deleting dead posts? are you happy now that you derailed the thread by bringing up stuff that in 2018 wouldnt fly? cuz if youre done lets go back to the dead posts thing!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 25, 2018)

Y'all should talk about memes or food instead, recommend me something nice


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Azn didn't you stalk GOS for like a year? That sounds uncomfortable as fuck. How you gonna say a dude is harassing you over the internet when you're a bizzaro episode of To Catch a Predator.


The great love story of Favorites III : GoS/Don Patch working with Sandro to free his beloved Simon/Azn from the Phantom Realm.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 25, 2018)

novaselinenever said:


> A similar concept to your Sweet Home game could work. Town comprised of Humans and Hosts at first. Hosts slowly breaking free one after the other, and turning against the Humans.





That could work but it wouldn’t be flavor-adherent since you could and probably would make characters that are humans in the show turn into hosts and make hosts in the show humans here.

Best thing to do is keep it closed setup, not too large, with ample fakeclaims but HELLA janitor mechanics. I think.


----------



## poutanko (Jul 25, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Y'all should talk about memes or food instead, recommend me something nice


Pizza with pineapple and durian


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> The great love story of Favorites III : GoS/Don Patch working with Sandro to free his beloved Simon/Azn from the Phantom Realm.



Hey! Yeah, you! 

Who let you out of Psychic's dungeon? Consequently were you late with actions in Favorites because you were in said dungeon?



Underworld Broker said:


> Y'all should talk about memes or food instead, recommend me something nice



I'm down to talk food, fucking love food.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

MAD said:


> That could work but it wouldn’t be flavor-adherent since you could and probably would make characters that are humans in the show turn into hosts and make hosts in the show humans here.
> 
> Best thing to do is keep it closed setup, not too large, with ample fakeclaims but HELLA janitor mechanics. I think.


i just want faction changes that happen without you even knowing

hell what if the goal isnt even beat town or whatever (unless youre that blue hussy), but to become self realized  ??????????


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 25, 2018)

Cubey said:


> I think azn would make great friends with psychic.



I recently heard the story of psychic

Not gonna repeat it but i was shooketh


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> i just want faction changes that happen without you even knowing
> 
> hell what if the goal isnt even beat town or whatever (unless youre that blue hussy), but to become self realized  ??????????



then you wouldn’t have a chance of winning


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

MAD said:


> then you wouldn’t have a chance of winning


ok mio-lover! why are you so rude to me? i havent done anything to you


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Pizza with pineapple and durian



I don't get why or how people ruin pizza with pineapple. How does pineapple go with tomato, cheese, and dough?



Avalon said:


> I recently heard the story of psychic
> 
> Not gonna repeat it but i was shooketh



I used to meme Chris Jericho/Stephanie McMahon promos at her. Tis fun.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 25, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Pizza with pineapple and durian



I don't think we have durian over here  

Btw have you ever tried pizza with garlic sauce on top? This is the best thing ever


----------



## poutanko (Jul 25, 2018)

@MAD you fruit hater


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I recently heard the story of psychic
> 
> Not gonna repeat it but i was shooketh



It’s a good thing we got her the hell away from shima 

Some freaky shit on these nerudo sites.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> ok mio-lover! why are you so rude to me? i havent done anything to you



do i need to be personally offended to perceive injustice 

im vaguely disappointed because i thought u were playing super well in Favorites (and you did) but that perception is subverted by the unsightly behavior uve shown here 

even if you WERE justified/correct (and I don’t believe u are, but that’s like, my opinion man) the manner in which u went about it is most uncouth


----------



## Santí (Jul 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I don't get why or how people ruin pizza with pineapple. How does pineapple go with tomato, cheese, and dough?



The juices of the pineapple mix with the tomato sauce and the sweetness of the fruit compliments the saltiness of ham or pepperoni. It's the most basic fundamentals of gastronomy.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2018)

Cubey said:


> It’s a good thing we got her the hell away from shima
> 
> Some freaky shit on these nerudo sites.



Speaking of freaky shit I found out like a year ago that LB was a dude


----------



## poutanko (Jul 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I don't get why or how people ruin pizza with pineapple. How does pineapple go with tomato, cheese, and dough?


Pineapple+tomato+cheese is okay, never try with dough 


Underworld Broker said:


> Btw have you ever tried pizza with garlic sauce on top? This is the best thing ever


OOOoooooooo yussssh
Garlic sauce ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I don't get why or how people ruin pizza with pineapple. How does pineapple go with tomato, cheese, and dough?



Pineapple by itself is an awful topping. Combine with onions and the tanginess of jalapeños and banana peppers and you have an A1 pizza. Had one the other day, ‘‘twas good shit.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I don't get why or how people ruin pizza with pineapple. How does pineapple go with tomato, cheese, and dough?



It tastes pretty good if you like pineapples. It gives the pizza a fresh and sweet taste  

I was sceptical about pineapple pizza a few years ago and tried it at some point because .. idk got curious. It ain't as bad as you may think it is


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Speaking of freaky shit I found out like a year ago that LB was a dude



I want to say in the back of my mind that I was always suspicious of him. Benefits of coming from the “no girls on the internet” era I suppose.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I don't think we have durian over here
> 
> Btw have you ever tried pizza with garlic sauce on top? This is the best thing ever



Garlic oil > Garlic sauce

My wife also loves garlic pesto drizzled on her pizza. There's a few really amazing wood fire oven pizza places here now.



Santi said:


> The juices of the pineapple mix with the tomato sauce and the sweetness of the fruit compliments the saltiness of ham or pepperoni. It's the most basic fundamentals of gastronomy.



And it's also nasty. I love me some pineapple on its own...uncooked like Gaia intended...but cooked on a pizza? You trippin.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

MAD said:


> do i need to be personally offended to perceive injustice
> 
> im vaguely disappointed because i thought u were playing super well in Favorites (and you did) but that perception is subverted by the unsightly behavior uve shown here
> 
> even if you WERE justified/correct (and I don’t believe u are, but that’s like, my opinion man) the manner in which u went about it is most uncouth


injustice towards what? im dead and you're still in the game with shit

the game is still going all my posts deleted


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2018)

I could make a ham and cheese pizza...and then once it's done, sprinkle bits of raw pineapple on top. That is ok.

Cooking the pineapple is pure savagery. Calling it a fundamental of gastronomy hurts me as a cook.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

pineapple adds moisture it's quite good when added to foods


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

pineapple on salmon, boy


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2018)

I'm more likely to get escargot than pineapple on my pizza but all things considered the snail is probably "grosser".

I love grilled pineapple on it's own.



Cubey said:


> I want to say in the back of my mind that I was always suspicious of him. Benefits of coming from the “no girls on the internet” era I suppose.



I know what you mean but he had like a female pic at the ready for his catfishing ways.

Sonny Bill Williams showed me their PM chain and she came off as just a thirstin ass girl


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> injustice towards what? im dead and you're still in the game with shit
> 
> the game is still going all my posts deleted



im just saying what u did was wrong and the optimist in me i have to continually beat to death and call a fucking naive retard hopes u can realize that


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 25, 2018)

I am an pineapple on pizza lover myself.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Speaking of freaky shit I found out like a year ago that LB was a dude


wait what?!?!?!!?!!!? omg lol

lmao at all the fuckers who kissed her/his ass


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 25, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Garlic oil > Garlic sauce
> 
> My wife also loves garlic pesto drizzled on her pizza. There's a few really amazing wood fire oven pizza places here now.



Oh yah, meant garlic oil, we call it different in germany, whoops  

You should take pics of your pizza and show us


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

MAD said:


> im just saying what u did was wrong and the optimist in me i have to continually beat to death and call a fucking naive retard hopes u can realize that


which wrong are you talking about? the shit santi brought up or the mafia game stuff right now? 

i was ok and fine until i saw the injustice, and then i couldnt be stopped. it is unfair to let kira's post be there for so long. santi should never have deleted my post. a lot of people die and post a final post like "well gg" or whatever. he personally targeted me when he did that because he didnt bother deleting other people's posts. had to draw a line and self respect. even if others think im crazy i will defend myself til the end.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2018)

Now that we've taken sides on pineapples on pizza, we should tackle...

Toilet paper: Clearly the end faces forward, not behind...don't be a savage

Cola: Coke and Pepsi DO taste different, and Pepsi is better by _far_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I know what you mean but he had like a female pic at the ready.



Rofl. Bro I had a friend in the obd who was a fine ass Pakistani girl. Most people knew I was paki, so when I one day decided I was gonna masquerade as a girl, and everyone asked for pics as I knew they would, I had one to whip out at that exact moment. Trapped a dozen people in the mafia and vegeta fc 

But yeah trapping isn’t hard to do.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Oh yah, meant garlic oil, we call it different in germany, whoops
> 
> You should take pics of your pizza and show us



I do sometimes, at least when I make it myself. I'm not about that whipping your phone out in a restaurant life.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Now that we've taken sides on pineapples on pizza, we should tackle...
> 
> Toilet paper: Clearly the end faces forward, not behind...don't be a savage
> 
> Cola: Coke and Pepsi DO taste different, and Pepsi is better by _far_


toilet paper on the front.

coke. 

coke zero too


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Hey! Yeah, you!
> 
> Who let you out of Psychic's dungeon? Consequently were you late with actions in Favorites because you were in said dungeon?
> 
> ...


I escaped from there way back in 2015 by diverting her attention to @Lord Genome


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 25, 2018)

A toronto meetup was set in 2010 for the one piece battledome convo regulars at the time

Lb lived in toronto so "she" was invited

the day of the meetup she was "very sick" and couldnt attend

It alll adds up now


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Now that we've taken sides on pineapples on pizza, we should tackle...
> 
> Toilet paper: Clearly the end faces forward, not behind...don't be a savage



1/3



> Cola: Coke and Pepsi DO taste different,



2/3



> and Pepsi is better by _far_


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 25, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Now that we've taken sides on pineapples on pizza, we should tackle...
> 
> Toilet paper: Clearly the end faces forward, not behind...don't be a savage
> 
> Cola: Coke and Pepsi DO taste different, and Pepsi is better by _far_


Pepsi is too sugary. Coke goes down much smoother.


----------



## poutanko (Jul 25, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Cooking the pineapple is pure savagery. Calling it a fundamental of gastronomy hurts me as a cook.


Many cook here use pineapple


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 25, 2018)

also re: Coke and Pepsi

fuckin neither 

good night


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> a lot of people die and post a final post like "well gg" or whatever.



It is against my rules to post after you die. Just because it took me longer to report Kira's posts doesn't mean I wasn't, and I told him to stop in-thread.

No one was PUNISHED for posting once dead. Just deleted. You should not be taking offense by having posts deleted. It's not "sticking up for injustice", it's just dumb.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Tiger said:


> It is against my rules to post after you die. Just because it took me longer to report Kira's posts doesn't mean I wasn't, and I told him to stop in-thread.
> 
> No one was PUNISHED for posting once dead. Just deleted. You should not be taking offense by having posts deleted. It's not "sticking up for injustice", it's just dumb.


mystic's post was there when i died. easily could have deleted it when santi deleted mine yet he didnt. he chose to target me and not others. i wouldnt be mad if he had deleted the other posts from other people but he was only content with deleting mine.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Tiger said:


> It is against my rules to post after you die. Just because it took me longer to report Kira's posts doesn't mean I wasn't, and I told him to stop in-thread.
> 
> No one was PUNISHED for posting once dead. Just deleted. You should not be taking offense by having posts deleted. It's not "sticking up for injustice", it's just dumb.


it is an injustice. why silence me? silence my voice? yet others are allowed to have their voice still heard long after theyve been dead. i see this as people trying to quiet me down and silence me. i wont accept that. not unless it's a rule for everyone, and enforced equally. but obviously it wasnt enforced equally and it's only a rule for "some"

i wont tolerate that shit in the real world so why should i tolerate it online


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2018)

You're defining belligerence.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 25, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Now that we've taken sides on pineapples on pizza, we should tackle...
> 
> Toilet paper: Clearly the end faces forward, not behind...don't be a savage
> 
> Cola: Coke and Pepsi DO taste different, and Pepsi is better by _far_



Toilet paper: yes

Cola: hmm... I usually drink Fanta or MezzoMix (it's cola+orange smth, tastes good  )


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Tiger said:


> You're defining belligerence.


well when white people and males try to shut you up irl for anything you do come @ me when you see shit that happens irl happen online and tell me just how belligerent a reaction it is


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

mafia is a fun space for me. so i wont tolerate being mistreated the way one might be irl. hell no.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

but obviously you people are alll the same irl too


----------



## Ishmael (Jul 25, 2018)

Every time I peek in this thread there's some bull shit going on and I thought the BD section was toxic.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2018)

If someone were to say to me, after knowing me on NF and in RL, that I was the same in both-- I would be proud of that compliment.

I run my business right.


----------



## Ratchet (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> you're just mad that im logical





Underworld Broker said:


> Should try making some of these, i bet they're really good


Yeah, don't. Tried it once with Teriyaki Chicken. 

Never again. 


Santi said:


> I didn’t say I knew you when you started, I said I knew you in 2010. Which is the year you got your first namechange into Aznkuchikichick.


Rukia fans, not even once. 


Tiger said:


> Good thing for you I'm done hosting Favorites permanently


fwiw, this was my first favourites and I enjoyed it considerably more than I've enjoyed most mafia games this year and last. 


A. Waltz said:


> awwuuuuu sorrry tiger and wolf fank piba!! so sorrrrrry so sorry uguu owowo


Please stop...



Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> It's Japanese or something for something.


It means "everyone" or "everybody" in Japanese. 


A. Waltz said:


> ok mio-lover!


Mio a best tho



Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I am an pineapple on pizza lover myself.


Senpai!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 25, 2018)

If anyone's interested in a pretty good shanghai noodle recipe:
Lightning pillars


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 25, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I escaped from there way back in 2015 by diverting her attention to @Lord Genome


----------



## Ratchet (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> well *when white people and males* try to shut you up irl for anything you do come @ me when you see shit that happens irl happen online and tell me just how belligerent a reaction it is


It all makes sense now.


----------



## Aries (Jul 25, 2018)

I assume everyone is a dude here i just give Underworld Broker more respect then everyone here because from day 1 UB has shown loyalty and willingness to roll with the punches, for that i will always be grateful


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> well when white people and males try to shut you up irl for anything you do come @ me when you see shit that happens irl happen online and tell me just how belligerent a reaction it is



False Sexual harrasment claims, sexism and racism?

The full trifecta today


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Ratchet said:


> Yeah, don't. Tried it once with Teriyaki Chicken.
> 
> Never again.
> 
> ...


you laught at me yet im the one that got you killed despite nobody trying to scumhunt you through my deduction and also i got into the #1 university in the world for my STEM major which i wont reveal because privacy but yeah :\\\ 

also, wrong mio. dont try to talk when you dont know what im talking about. its a convo between wad and i.

also, kuchiki for byakuya. not rukia


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 25, 2018)

Ratchet said:


> Yeah, don't. Tried it once with Teriyaki Chicken.
> 
> Never again.



I would rather try cupcakes or drinks with coconut/milk in it, anything with meat seems like a bad decision


----------



## poutanko (Jul 25, 2018)

What is Rule of Two?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 25, 2018)

poutanko said:


> What is Rule of Two?



There can only be 2 sith

A master and an apprentice


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

poutanko said:


> What is Rule of Two?


there are always two siths at a time

a master and student

if the student becomes a master they must kill the master 

if the master gets a new student they kill the old student

same if either one just happens to dies there must always be two to carry on


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I would rather try cupcakes or drinks with coconut/milk in it, anything with meat seems like a bad decision


"would rather" as if its a negative??? what?? anything with coconut or coconut milk is delicious


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Toilet paper: yes
> 
> Cola: *hmm... I usually drink Fanta or MezzoMix (it's cola+orange smth, tastes good  )*



Me too, it’s awesome



Also the main difference between Pepsi and coke is that Pepsi is sweet while coke is sharp. I find that the perfect amount of sweetness and sharpness can be found in coke vanilla, which is my responses to the whole Pepsi vs coke thing.





I’m too invested in this shit


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2018)

Ratchet said:


> fwiw, this was my first favourites and I enjoyed it considerably more than I've enjoyed most mafia games this year and last.



I appreciate that, and it's not because of any negative commentary or anything that made me say that...but it's too taxing on my life to run a game of this size. My wife has come second too many times since it started, and she's patient, but not too happy with how much of my time this takes up.

I wanted to get it done a second time to show my creativity and imagination, while maintaining sanity, and I've done so. Now, several others have jumped up and stated their desire to host for the next 5 years running-- so my job here is done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## poutanko (Jul 25, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Toilet paper: Clearly the end faces forward, not behind...don't be a savage


...I'm trying to enjoy my breakfast


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> well when white people and males try to shut you up irl for anything you do come @ me when you see shit that happens irl happen online and tell me just how belligerent a reaction it is


Jessica Price is that you?


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

coke floats are so good

vanilla ice cream + coke

beautiful


----------



## Ratchet (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> you laught at me yet im the one that got you killed despite nobody trying to scumhunt you through my deduction


Gold star for you:



A. Waltz said:


> and also i got into the #1 university in the world for my STEM major which i wont reveal because privacy but yeah :\\\


I mean, I've already graduated from Uni (well, strictly speaking I'm still a graduand, not a graduate, because my ceremony isn't until September), and fingers crossed I should be starting my Masters degree soon, so er, come back in three years bitch and then you can talk. 


A. Waltz said:


> also, wrong mio. dont try to talk when you dont know what im talking about. its a convo between wad and i.


I'm aware it was not the correct Mio. I don't think WAD has even watched K-On. Maybe he has.


A. Waltz said:


> also, kuchiki for byakuya. not rukia


Oh no, even worse...


Underworld Broker said:


> I would rather try cupcakes or drinks with coconut/milk in it, anything with meat seems like a bad decision


That's a good shout.


----------



## Aries (Jul 25, 2018)

Iwandesu and myself are weaving together the perfect RM Pokemon mafia. I feel like it will be the best non favorites game this year


----------



## poutanko (Jul 25, 2018)

Avalon said:


> There can only be 2 sith
> 
> A master and an apprentice


I thought you guys were talking about this section rule


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> "would rather" as if its a negative??? what?? anything with coconut or coconut milk is delicious



Hmmm... I'd have to find a recipe where ingredients are appealing to me and fit to the meat how id like it to be  

Haven't eaten much with coconut/milk yet, so id need to try desserts first before i try coconut/milk with meat


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 25, 2018)

poutanko said:


> I thought you guys were talking about this section rule



Mohit's girl is so lost


----------



## poutanko (Jul 25, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Mohit's girl is so lost


----------



## poutanko (Jul 25, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> If anyone's interested in a pretty good shanghai noodle recipe:
> Lightning pillars


Looks like normal fried noodle, my mom uses similar stuffs. Pic looks good ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2018)

anyways before i leave id like to give a speech

favorites was really fun this year, its been years since i played a game and it was a nice good ol' classic azn way to make a gaming debut. but as some have pointed out life changes us and what not and ive been ignoring my career lately because of this. it's become addicting to post on here again. to be honest i had been so work-focused that i hadnt really conversed with anyone like i have on here in years. simply the human interaction again has been a joy to be around and i guess thats why it became quite addicting. got kind of bored when i died yet still kept coming back, hoping to get attention again. i guess thats what happens when you lock yourself up to tunnel-vision focus yourself on one thing for over a year. it's hard work but worth it in the end but because of this i have been ignoring it a bit. perhaps ill find a balance but for now i need to get back to work. it really has been nice reminiscing about old times and being able to interact with people even if it's just online. new appreciation that you guys are all real people. sort of hard to realize that at times. but what a wonderful community for all of you. like DDL's hosting a giant game thread. amazing. what a lovely community and im encouraged by that love. i know im not a part of this community though, never have been and never will be. i have other work to attend to anyways. but thank you for being my fellow teammates in this game for the past like week lol. but ive been too addicted to the attention now and couldnt help but try to go out in a bang. anyways, i gotta put an end to this for my own sake and the work i have to do is important and i cant keep ignoring it by being drawn to this game or website. would have liked to have gotten MVP but sadly i think even if i hadn't gone out like this it would have gone to WAD or kira because i never get MVP for shit and no one remembers the early game :\\ anyways it was fun yall stay golden yall are so cute i love

i will probably want to be back for westworld, so @MAD i ask you to tell AS to tell me the sign ups are open for that game. otherwise i wont see it.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 25, 2018)

Cubey said:


> Me too, it’s awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, that pic reminds me of the time I tried coke with vanilla flavor and cherry, I liked the cherry one, but the one with vanilla didn't taste much different compared to normal coke


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Oh, that pic reminds me of the time I tried coke with vanilla flavor and cherry, I liked the cherry one, but the one with vanilla didn't taste much different compared to normal coke



The change is kind of subtle but it’s there. You know how regular coke has that harsh kick when you take your first sip? Vanilla Coke offsets that with a sweet flavor so it doesn’t burn your throat as much. I’m disappoint you didn’t taste it


----------



## Ashi (Jul 25, 2018)

Cubey said:


> The change is kind of subtle but it’s there. You know how regular coke has that harsh kick when you take your first sip? Vanilla Coke offsets that with a sweet flavor. I’m disappoint you didn’t taste it



My favorite part about Vanilla Coke is the aroma

Wew shit’s sweeter than ya mama’s apple pie for sure


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 25, 2018)

Cubey said:


> The change is kind of subtle but it’s there. You know how regular coke has that harsh kick when you take your first sip? Vanilla Coke offsets that with a sweet flavor. I’m disappoint you didn’t taste it



Was a few years ago, only remember that vanilla tastes a bit meh-ish compared to normal coke, while cherry is more refreshing


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2018)

Vanilla Coke is a pretty superior form of pop


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2018)

At least we're all in agreement that anyone who puts the toilet paper on flap backwards is a sociopath.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2018)

Tiger said:


> At least we're all in agreement that anyone who puts the toilet paper on flap backwards is a sociopath.



What if you just go completely rogue and don't have a spindle for your toilet paper?


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Was a few years ago, only remember that vanilla tastes a bit meh-ish compared to normal coke, while cherry is more refreshing



[typical mafia poster] honestly I’m so fucking offended that you would even dare say that to me. You could’ve just ignored the whole situation but no you had to interrupt everyone’s lunch break so you could drink your coke cherry... [/typical mafia poster]


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> clearly there was a 'difference' until santi decided to be himself from years ago and be biased towards me by deleting my posts but not others. why are people saying im the one that has to be mature when he's the only still playing old games? i dont see any of you scolding him for not handling things better and being FAIR to everyone not just deleting my posts because "lol azn" the double standard here is ridiculous



Girl, I think you should go to bed and take some time for today.

You will feel better tomorrow.

Like now you are trying too hard to win this and you care more about it than everyone else combined. Nobody's out there to get you.

Cool your head off and go do something fun. Things will work better when you come back the next day.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2018)

Also @Tiger I would like to play an evolved version of your One Piece game from 2014-ish if you're not going to do another Favorites. The concept of that game was one of my favorites in terms of theory.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> What if you just go completely rogue and don't have a spindle for your toilet paper?



Oh oh oh...may as well just shit on the lawn, caveman.



SoulTaker said:


> Also @Tiger I would like to play an evolved version of your One Piece game from 2014-ish if you're not going to do another Favorites. The concept of that game was one of my favorites in terms of theory.



An evolved version of One Piece?

What theory and concept was that, exactly?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 25, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Pizza with pineapple and durian



What's up with you Indonesians and pineapples.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 25, 2018)

Actually scratch that.

Is it good?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I don't get why or how people ruin pizza with pineapple. How does pineapple go with tomato, cheese, and dough?



Bro where @iwandesu lives they put ketchup in pizzas.

True story.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 25, 2018)

Interesting read; until next time.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Oh oh oh...may as well just shit on the lawn, caveman.



Not as edgy as sociopath but cavemen were likely very dangerous killers



Tiger said:


> An evolved version of One Piece?
> 
> What theory and concept was that, exactly?



It was the game where you utilized crews in a sort of kingmaker/cult game. I don't remember the exact details but I'm pretty sure it was your game. I remember being the mafioso pirate who was in the recent OP arc.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Bro where @iwandesu lives they put ketchup in pizzas.
> 
> True story.



What The Fuck


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2018)

WOW THAT WAS ENTERTAINING SOO MANY TWISTS AND TURNS


----------



## Aries (Jul 25, 2018)

After Pokemon Red/Blue want to do Gold/Silver next for next mafia


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2018)

@Melodie shut up


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 25, 2018)

Melodie stop repping me with only one point


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Melodie stop repping me with only one point



That's a pretty twisted ass troll on shehim's part


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> That's a pretty twisted ass troll on shehim's part



Ima kill melodie one day


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2018)

Melodie is a scumbag


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 25, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> you laught at me yet im the one that got you killed despite nobody trying to scumhunt you through my deduction and also i got into the #1 university in the world for my STEM major which i wont reveal because privacy but yeah :\\\



I graduated in Aeronautical Engineering in the #1 university of Latin America, according to every rank it appears in.

It doesn't mean shit about my ability to argue in the internet.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 25, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Bro where @iwandesu lives they put ketchup in pizzas.
> 
> True story.


Only on trash pizza,tho


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 25, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Only on trash pizza,tho



That's not what most Rio people say.

They usually stand by their point about ketchup on pizzas.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> It was the game where you utilized crews in a sort of kingmaker/cult game. I don't remember the exact details but I'm pretty sure it was your game. I remember being the mafioso pirate who was in the recent OP arc.



That was, sadly, a botched game for me.

Too easy to vouch, and mafia was handled. That was One Piece 2.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 25, 2018)

Oh nvm just saw @A. Waltz  already stopped the argument.

Well nice to play with you girl. You are better at this game than most people say about you. Good luck.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> That's not what most Rio people say.
> 
> They usually stand by their point about ketchup on pizzas.



> trash pizza
> most Rio people

Now, I don't mean to be rude, but aren't "most" Rio people quite poor, and would be more likely to eat trash pizza and put ketchup on it?

Legitimate question, educate my ignorance.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Speaking of freaky shit I found out like a year ago that LB was a dude


Lb ?
Wait, you mean THAT Lb ?


----------



## Melodie (Jul 25, 2018)

Did anyone ever play "role madness" mafia irl or just generic/vanilla ones. Sounds complicated to run a role-heavy one


----------



## poutanko (Jul 25, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Bro where @iwandesu lives they put ketchup in pizzas.
> 
> True story.


It's the same here. I thought that's normal...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 25, 2018)

Tiger said:


> > trash pizza
> > most Rio people
> 
> Now, I don't mean to be rude, but aren't "most" Rio people quite poor, and would be more likely to eat trash pizza and put ketchup on it?
> ...



Brazil has multiple social classes. Some are indeed to poor to buy pizza, some only eat cheap pizza, and so on. As for Rion I don't have the statistics, I know it's a very rich place compared to most but still has a good segment of poor people.

There is a big rivarly between São Paulo and Rio de Janeiro though, because thse are the two richest cities/states in the country (both states have a capital with the same name). This is about that rivarly. There are internet memes about how SP and RJ do things differently and pizza is one of them.

And São Paulo has one of the best pizzas in the world imo. Like I went to Italy once and ate pizza there, and I thought it tasted virtually the same to what I'm used to.

No idea how Rio pizza is because I've never been there but I'll make fun of it here if I can lol.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Did anyone ever play "role madness" mafia irl or just generic/vanilla ones. Sounds complicated to run a role-heavy one



Any group I've ever played with in-person wouldn't have the patience to be generic. So if by Role-Madness, you mean everyone has a role-- then yes, several times.

If you mean Favorites level...god never.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 25, 2018)

Tiger said:


> > trash pizza
> > most Rio people
> 
> Now, I don't mean to be rude, but aren't "most" Rio people quite poor, and would be more likely to eat trash pizza and put ketchup on it?
> ...


The man speaks the truth.
Although when you go to the middle class becomes less about people not having money to buy good pizza and more about pizza being more or less=junk food here.
Basically Pizza is kinda of "poor/middle class meal" 
The only rich which you will see normally eating pizza will be universitaries
Which waste their money on drinks/Parties and non expensive meals.
There are good pizzarias but most people don't bother because they can have some italian pasta or things that are more "classy"


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 25, 2018)

São Paulo people like to put olive oil on pizzas btw. So it's an olive vs ketchup battle.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 25, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Any group I've ever played with in-person wouldn't have the patience to be generic. So if by Role-Madness, you mean everyone has a role-- then yes, several times.
> 
> If you mean Favorites level...god never.


Meant everyone having a role. Generic ones always seemed easier to understand and get to playing quickly compared to one where everyone has an ability or so, but i don't know.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 25, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> The man speaks the truth.
> Although when you go to the middle class becomes less about people not having money to buy good pizza and more about pizza being more or less=junk food here.
> Basically Pizza is kinda of "poor/middle class meal"
> The only rich which you will see normally eating pizza will be universitaries
> ...



Really? Where I live everyone likes pizza.

I mean, it's pizza man.

And some pizzerias are very expensive.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2018)

Well, I can understand if tomato sauce is scarcer than ketchup, but the idea makes me shudder because it's too sickly sweet for pizza.


----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> São Paulo people like to put* olive oil on pizzas bt*w. So it's an olive vs ketchup battle.


Good taste.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 25, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Really? Where I live everyone likes pizza.
> 
> I mean, it's pizza man.
> 
> And some pizzerias are very expensive.


I love pizza
And there are expensives pizzerias.
But it is nothing compared to how it is on Sao Paulo.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Meant everyone having a role. Generic ones always seemed easier to understand and get to playing quickly compared to one where everyone has an ability or so, but i don't know.



Most RL mafia/werewolf games are 7-13 players, and that's it. So it's not too bad to remember the basic ass roles.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 25, 2018)

Well Sao Paulo is where most Italian immigration went to.


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2018)

Tiger said:


> That was, sadly, a botched game for me.
> 
> Too easy to vouch, and mafia was handled. That was One Piece 2.



Oh god was that the one where I was teamed up with justice and we were the last two mafia standing? 

We got absolutely demolished.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Lb ?
> Wait, you mean THAT Lb ?


Legendary Beauty


poutanko said:


> It's the same here. I thought that's normal...


NOPE


----------



## poutanko (Jul 25, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> São Paulo people like to put olive oil on pizzas btw. So it's an olive vs ketchup battle.


There is no such option, only ketchup


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2018)

poutanko said:


> There is no such option, only ketchup


There There


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2018)

Cubey said:


> Oh god was that the one where I was teamed up with justice and we were the last two mafia standing?
> 
> We got absolutely demolished.



That was the one where WPK was Akainu, and I kept buffing the mafia because town was too strong.

Nuuu stop putting hot dog condiments on a pizza


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2018)

Tiger said:


> That was the one where WPK was Akainu, and I kept buffing the mafia because town was too strong.
> 
> Nuuu stop putting hot dog condiments on a pizza



Yep, I was on that team


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2018)

Tiger said:


> That was, sadly, a botched game for me.
> 
> Too easy to vouch, and mafia was handled. That was One Piece 2.



I won't strongly disagree with that as I agree with you about vouching but I think it combined a lot of traditional concepts into something new. I like to think I can see the potential in a game's theory separately from the events that transpired. That's one of the reasons I really like WPK as a host because I think he plays and gears his games from that sort of mindset. Anyways, I thought OP2 was really cool in how ambitious and different it was. I don't think I've played a game like it before or since. 

If you really can't do another Favorites, which is for a pretty awesome reason from what I read, I'd like to see you try another game like OP. 



iwandesu said:


> Lb ?
> Wait, you mean THAT Lb ?



Yeah that one, shit had me shook


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 25, 2018)

poutanko said:


> There is no such option, only ketchup



Girl you put pineapple on pizza.

Your pizza credentials are under suspicion rn.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Yeah that one, shit had me shook


2016 we learned about lb and mio


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2018)

I think AJ was one of my absolute favorite players to watch. Dude was a legit player but he was a Rasheed Wallace-tier headcase.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2018)

Cubey said:


> Yep, I was on that team



Were you Helmeppo? Helmeppo ate a blood fruit, and became...

*Kurochi*
*[Yoru]*- Dracule Mihawk's legendary black sword. With this, your attacks are Ultra.
*[Drops of Blood]*- Super Bulletproof.
*[Blood Poisoning]*- Anyone who targets Helmeppo with anything becomes vote-silenced and role-blocked for that cycle.
*[Black Blood]*- Each day, choose two players to vote-silence. You gain an extra voting power for each successful silence.
*[Assassin]*- Helmeppo may choose a player at night to attack.
*[Newest Admiral]*- If Akainu chooses to leave the game, and you still live, you go with him.


???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2018)

Pan Pizza is yum


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2018)

Legend said:


> 2016 we learned about lb and mio



Mio was a guy too!?!?!


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Mio was a guy too!?!?!


Oh you sweet summer child


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 25, 2018)

@poutanko

WHATS YOUR PROBLEM ASSHOLE?


----------



## poutanko (Jul 25, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Nuuu stop putting hot dog condiments on a pizza


Blame Pizza Hut, KFC, McD + any resto selling beef steak for that  
Most western food chain/resto always have ketchup. Local food resto usually use "sambal". Ketchup is more identical with western food here so... 
At least now I know you guys don't eat ketchup as much as I thought you're


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Were you Helmeppo? Helmeppo ate a blood fruit, and became...
> 
> *Kurochi
> [Yoru]*- Dracule Mihawk's legendary black sword. With this, your attacks are Ultra.
> ...



YEP. That newest admiral ability was mine, and I remember wanting to continue playing them despite all the odds stacked against us. Thankfully akainu wasn’t an idiot and took our only way out


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2018)

Hot dogs, hamburgers, fries...those get the ketchup.

Pizza should not need a dip. If it does, it's bad pizza.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Blame Pizza Hut, KFC, McD + any resto selling beef steak for that
> Most western food chain/resto always have ketchup. Local food resto usually use "sambal". Ketchup is more identical with western food here so...
> At least now I know you guys don't eat ketchup as much as I thought you're


OOH Sambal the pepper condiment?


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Hot dogs, hamburgers, fries...those get the ketchup.
> 
> Pizza should not need a dip. If it does, it's bad pizza.


SPEAKING OF
Ketchup on Top or on the Side of Fries?


----------



## poutanko (Jul 25, 2018)

Legend said:


> OOH Sambal the pepper condiment?


Chilli pepper yea ~


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2018)

Legend said:


> Oh you sweet summer child



I never really interacted with Mio just thought she was this mythic mafia standard, like Wilt Chamberlain but wow. I’ll always be surprised by these traps.


----------



## poutanko (Jul 25, 2018)

Legend said:


> SPEAKING OF
> Ketchup on Top or on the Side of Fries?


Side


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Chilli pepper yea ~


Ive used that alot.


SoulTaker said:


> I never really interacted with Mio just thought she was this mythic mafia standard, like Wilt Chamberlain but wow. I’ll always be surprised by these traps.


Yep.


poutanko said:


> Side


Attagirl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2018)

Just going to start thinking everyone is a he because like 5 years later you find out they’re a guy anyway 

Also lol at azn making Laix and Nitty cohosts for a 70 person game without talking to them


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 25, 2018)

Ketchup on pizza? Who the hell does that?


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2018)

Legend said:


> Attagirl



Don’t enable this monstrous heathen 

There’s only way to eat fries. You lather them with ketchup, and then mix it in with your bare hands like you’re stretching out dough.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 25, 2018)

No @Cubey the only way to eat fries is chili cheese fries.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2018)

Cubey said:


> Don’t enable this monstrous heathen
> 
> There’s only way to eat fries. You lather them with ketchup, and then mix it in with your bare hands like you’re stretching out dough.


SHAME


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2018)

Legend said:


> SPEAKING OF
> Ketchup on Top or on the Side of Fries?



Side, of course. Though I don't always need ketchup if the fries aren't bland.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Side, of course. Though I don't always need ketchup if the fries aren't bland.


This is true.

Also applicable BBQ Sauce or Honey Mustard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2018)

I have been known to dip McD's fries in sweet and sour sauce if I had ordered nuggets. It's not bad.

If I get Arby's Seasoned curly fries, though...keep your ketchup away, they're already at maximum velocity, ty.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2018)

Chik-fil-a Waffle Fries & Honey Mustard Sauce


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 25, 2018)

Ew....did like a bunch of ya say ya liked pineapple pizza? Ew.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I think AJ was one of my absolute favorite players to watch. Dude was a legit player but he was a Rasheed Wallace-tier headcase.


AJ is one of my top 5 favorite players ever and before he left(after an MVP performance in Narutofia), he had leveled out his behavior. His Favorites III performance is to this day the most impressive scum game I have witnessed.

No other player has had quite the mix of top tier performances as both alignments alongside completely egomaniacal gamethrows as him, which made for an excellent role in Clash of the Hosts.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 25, 2018)

Without me AJ wouldn't have been able to do any of the shit he did in Narutofia.


----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2018)

Wow.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Without me AJ wouldn't have been able to do any of the shit he did in Narutofia.



If I just killed you with the kill I still had then got the superkill to use on AJ after he revealed his scum performance would have still been memorable. You didn't really do much because you were role crushed and allowed to live because you were a generic with a number that RNG happened to roll on.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 25, 2018)

Too bad you were wrong. And, in my QT I pegged you for Naruto...it's why it was easy for me to say. Kill you.

But, I mean whatever makes you feel better man.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Too bad you were wrong. And, in my QT I pegged you for Naruto...it's why it was easy for me to say. Kill you.
> 
> But, I mean whatever makes you feel better man.



I don't think you understand. I could have killed you and taken possession of the superkill you ended up using. Basically it never occurred to me to kill you to get the superkill from you which was something Laix pointed out to me postgame.

It was pretty clear I was Naruto by that stage of the game. It's something you've brought up multiple times throughout the years so I understand it's likely a memory that makes you feel better "man".


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 26, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I don't think you understand. I could have killed you and taken possession of the superkill you ended up using. Basically it never occurred to me to kill you to get the superkill from you which was something Laix pointed out to me postgame.
> 
> It was pretty clear I was Naruto by that stage of the game. It's something you've brought up multiple times throughout the years so I understand it's likely a memory that makes you feel better "man".



Whatever you say man.



Have an optimistic.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 26, 2018)

Four years later and your only claim to fame is getting RNG'd a superkill as a generic scum and using it to off the outed town vig giving the _opposing mafia_ an easier win.

Bragging about a game you didn't even win or play good in


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 26, 2018)

@SoulTaker @Grandpa Uchiha @WolfPrinceKouga 
How.....how the fuck do ya be remembering this shirt clear as day? I can not even tell ya how games went or what I felt from this year.


----------



## Aries (Jul 26, 2018)

Leave the memories alone


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 26, 2018)

@Superman I got a pretty good memory.

I can see people I ain't seen since grade school and can remember, name, class and what year.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 26, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Four years later and your only claim to fame is getting RNG'd a superkill as a generic scum and using it to off the outed town vig giving the _opposing mafia_ an easier win.
> 
> Bragging about a game you didn't even win or play good in



Oh WPK it's okay. I understand how you must feel.

We know you think you are the best at mafia. We know what you think of me.

But, guess what.

*It doesn't matter. *

*Town didn't win. And, I played a nice part in that. It's not about claim to fame. It's the truth. My wincon was against town. So, I know you dislike me, I know you think your the god and best player at mafia. It's been four years, get a life. Move on. You're opinion means nothing. *


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 26, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Oh WPK it's okay. I understand how you must feel.
> 
> We know you think you are the best at mafia. We know what you think of me.
> 
> ...


I lost to AJ and LG and I'm fine with that. They outplayed me. 

They had already won the game by the time you got that superkill. You did nothing.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 26, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I lost to AJ and LG and I'm fine with that. They outplayed me.
> 
> They had already won the game by the time you got that superkill. You did nothing.



You loss to all of us. But. it's okay.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2018)

It's been 4 years and Rion's further into his 30s still acting like a socially awkward teen who can only be tolerable for stretches of time 



Superman said:


> @SoulTaker @Grandpa Uchiha @WolfPrinceKouga
> How.....how the fuck do ya be remembering this shirt clear as day? I can not even tell ya how games went or what I felt from this year.



I don't even know man. I use to remember more of the games before this last hiatus.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 26, 2018)

Be sure to go on another hiatus ya hear!


----------



## Aries (Jul 26, 2018)

The Void doesnt look like a bad place to be in anymore


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 26, 2018)

Of course all this happens while I'm out


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 26, 2018)

Aries said:


> The Void doesnt look like a bad place to be in anymore



I know of a few residents...


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 26, 2018)

Superman said:


> @SoulTaker @Grandpa Uchiha @WolfPrinceKouga
> How.....how the fuck do ya be remembering this shirt clear as day? I can not even tell ya how games went or what I felt from this year.


I have a really good memory.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 26, 2018)

good memes


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 26, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Blame Pizza Hut, KFC, McD + any resto selling beef steak for that
> Most western food chain/resto always have ketchup. Local food resto usually use "sambal". Ketchup is more identical with western food here so...
> At least now I know you guys don't eat ketchup as much as I thought you're



Ketchup shouldn't be on pizza, try some pizza in Italy and get garlic oil on it, bet you wouldn't like to leave that place anymore 



Legend said:


> SPEAKING OF
> Ketchup on Top or on the Side of Fries?



Side. Are there people who put it on top, why? 



Tiger said:


> I have been known to dip McD's fries in sweet and sour sauce if I had ordered nuggets. It's not bad.
> 
> If I get Arby's Seasoned curly fries, though...keep your ketchup away, they're already at maximum velocity, ty.



Nuggets with sweet and sour sauce 

Haven't had curly fries for a while now, we had these not long ago:




Superman said:


> Ew....did like a bunch of ya say ya liked pineapple pizza? Ew.



Have you tried it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Side. Are there people who put it on top, why?


They are savages


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 26, 2018)

Have tried pineapple pizza, do not care for it.  Ketchup on pizza is some next level shit I could have never comprehended.


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2018)

Hawaiian Pizza isnt bad at all but its never my go to


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2018)

I like sausage and bacon on my pizza if im getting a red pizza.

If i get white pizza I get ricotta spinach and grilled chicken.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 26, 2018)

I like ham, green chilli or mushrooms on my pizza 

Bacon on pizza sounds interesting though


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I like ham, green chilli or mushrooms on my pizza
> 
> Bacon on pizza sounds interesting though


Its gooooode


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 26, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I like ham, green chilli or mushrooms on my pizza
> 
> Bacon on pizza sounds interesting though


Pepperoni+Mushrooms+Black Olives

Ham+Bacon+Onion

Best combos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Jul 26, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Did anyone ever play "role madness" mafia irl or just generic/vanilla ones. Sounds complicated to run a role-heavy one




irl just vanilla stuff
don't really know how you'd handle RM stuff, while vanilla can all be done with silent gestures and stuff


----------



## Didi (Jul 26, 2018)

salami + onion + bellpeppers + chilipeppers = 

Also, quattro formaggi is an underrated classic pizza, not always in the mood for it but it's so good


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 26, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Have you tried it



Yes, that is why I said what I said about it. Two good things do not always do good together.



Legend said:


> Hawaiian Pizza isnt bad at all but its never my go to



It is an unholy combination.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 26, 2018)

chicken pesto pizza


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2018)

I used to love BBQ chicken and bacon on my pizza. Some of these topping choices you guys have posted have been strong, but i’m still skeptical of the Hawaiian pizza.


----------



## Magic (Jul 26, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Pepperoni+Mushrooms+Black Olives
> 
> Ham+Bacon+Onion
> 
> Best combos.



The flavor from olives is insane; sucking on whole olives...


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2018)

There was a margharita pizza that my grandpa would get near Queens that had olives. Shit was so dank and I sadly never got to eat it after blazing. Shit might’ve changed my life.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2018)

I’ve never had Chicago deep dish pizza before, if anyone has any interesting experiences with that I’d love to hear about it. I can’t eat gluten anymore so I like living my food dreams vicariously.


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2018)

Superman said:


> It is an unholy combination.


You gotta be in a certain state on mind for it


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 26, 2018)

Legend said:


> You gotta be in a certain state on mind for it



Out of your mind


----------



## Aries (Jul 26, 2018)

Im throwing my 2 cents now for a G1 styled NF Mafia Game Tournament. 2 Blocks, 40 players in total divided between the Blocks. Block A and B. Each Block will have 5 different mafia games in total. You win a game you earn 2 points, if its a "draw" 1 point. If you lose 0 points. The top 10 players with the most points from Block A and B will then face off in one Final Mafia Game to determine the best Mafia has to offer this year


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 26, 2018)

@dunya I am glad our mafia relationship is strong as ever.


----------



## dunya (Jul 26, 2018)

Superman said:


> @dunya I am glad our mafia relationship is strong as ever.


me too i never had doubts


----------



## Aries (Jul 26, 2018)

Overheard in the Mafia convo after a Mafia Game :

“He got me,” Vasto said of Dunya dunk over him. "That f***ing Dunya boomed me."

Vasto added, “Our relationship is as strong as ever” repeating it four times.

Vasto then said he wanted to add Dunya to the list of players he Spites out this summer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Jul 26, 2018)

fucking love NBA pastas


----------



## Magic (Jul 26, 2018)

I have not seen any of my roles in fav yet....must be scum =[


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 26, 2018)

@Underworld Broker I should have given you Preire. That was my fuck up. I regret that, @Tiger . I am going to fly around the world to turn back time to correct this.


----------



## Magic (Jul 26, 2018)

All this pizza talk. Got me to order a vegetarian pizza (olives on it) and a buffalo chicken pizza.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 26, 2018)

RemChu said:


> All this pizza talk. Got me to order a *vegetarian pizza* (olives on it) and a buffalo chicken pizza.



....get the fuck off this planet you scumbag.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2018)

These games need to remain fun, while not going full insanity with no rules or guidelines.

It's a thin line, imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 26, 2018)

Superman said:


> ....get the fuck off this planet you scumbag.


It taste better than the chicken one. mushroom, juicy tomato slices, like breaded eggplant, olives, broccoli covered in cheese, peppers. piled on high, thin pizza slice but thick crust kinda feels deep dish because of that.

If I posted a pic u would shut up lol.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 26, 2018)

​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2018)

Tiger said:


> These games need to remain fun, while not going full insanity with no rules or guidelines.
> 
> It's a thin line, imo.



The conductor of the no reaction post at night train is talking about fun 

I hear you own beach front property in no talking after death valley. 

Tbh I like both of those policies. There’s ratings and reps for hosts where you can thank them if you want to express gratitude.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 26, 2018)

Tiger said:


> These games need to remain fun, while not going full insanity with no rules or guidelines.
> 
> It's a thin line, imo.



i hate to admit it but NF’s appeal rocks the internet mafia community has always lied in role madness

it’s what has attracted most of the players who have either migrated or vacationed here, heck there’s a group of like 10-15 players which basically only play favorites 

while i wish more people employed and enjoyed the cerebral fundamentals...you can go to to dozens of mafia sites for Vanilla games of any theme or flavor (or lack thereof)

NF remains historically uncontested in creativity I feel, and it reflects in the scope and magnitude of some of the games run throughout our history. Yeah sometimes games are horribly unbalanced and clusterfucks and generally rife with ability spamming rolefags, but truth is I’m at peace with all the negative shit nf mafia has displayed because the positives of it has at least balanced it out if not more than made up for it

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 26, 2018)

tldr: Champion of Vanilla WAD is saying rolemadness is a pretty cool guy


----------



## Shizune (Jul 26, 2018)

MAD said:


> NF remains historically uncontested in creativity I feel, and it reflects in the scope and magnitude of some of the games run throughout our history.



Yeah sis, the hosts here are _those girls_. All the other mafia websites are so dusty by comparison.

The problem is the hoe ass players, or lackthereof.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 26, 2018)

I have been meaning to check out MafiaManiac as they supposedly only play role madness/at the least don't play generic games. Wonder if they have gone quite to our level of fuckery. It is also the home site of coolkid, who was in my Champs qualifier game s2 and won the entire tournament, closest posting style I have seen to my own.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 26, 2018)

Would be cool to have info on mafia preferences on each site with an active community. If anyone would have such data it would be MU but I doubt they have gone that far.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 26, 2018)

Me, WPK, Platinum and Law all in one thread?!

The_ talent_ is too much!


----------



## Shizune (Jul 26, 2018)

All of that said, I am looking for a new forum to host larger games on. After my last Warcraft game, I'm extremely skeptical of our ability to regularly support 30+ player games. I'm working on a 50ish player game I'm excited about but I probably won't host it here. So please tell me what other websites you guys know of.


----------



## Didi (Jul 26, 2018)

other forums are WACK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2018)

2+2 supports big games, but they won't be interested in our standard of role-madness.

I played in a 100 player game there once, where everyone was a board game. I was Chess, and I found out whether someone was white or black, but didn't know whether white or black was guilty.

1 ability is their RM standard


----------



## Shizune (Jul 26, 2018)

Tiger said:


> 2+2 supports big games, but they won't be interested in our standard of role-madness.
> 
> I played in a 100 player game there once, where everyone was a board game. I was Chess, and I found out whether someone was white or black, but didn't know whether white or black was guilty.
> 
> 1 ability is their RM standard



When we pronounce NF mafia dead do you wanna elope and make our own forum?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dunya (Jul 26, 2018)

Shizune said:


> All of that said, I am looking for a new forum to host larger games on. After my last Warcraft game, I'm extremely skeptical of our ability to regularly support 30+ player games. I'm working on a 50ish player game I'm excited about but I probably won't host it here. So please tell me what other websites you guys know of.


me and ddl play at the mafia syndicate. some players from there have played here, and vice versa too. we have 30+ player games.


----------



## dunya (Jul 26, 2018)

dunya said:


> me and ddl play at the mafia syndicate. some players from there have played here, and vice versa too. we have 30+ player games.


but there's a queue to host. you probably wouldn't be interested in waiting.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 26, 2018)

dunya said:


> but there's a queue to host. you probably wouldn't be interested in waiting.



On the contrary, I won't be ready to host the game I'm working on for awhile. I'm still busy here with League of Legends 2, after all.

Speaking of which, perhaps you're interested in playing?


----------



## dunya (Jul 26, 2018)

Shizune said:


> On the contrary, I won't be ready to host the game I'm working on for awhile. I'm still busy here with League of Legends 2, after all.
> 
> Speaking of which, perhaps you're interested in playing?


then you should sign up and enter the queue asap.

I signed up. I probably need someone to remind me it's starting though cos I don't visit this forum daily if a game isn't running. If I don't check in, tag DDL and he'll dm me on discord for sure.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 26, 2018)

Shizune said:


> On the contrary, I won't be ready to host the game I'm working on for awhile. I'm still busy here with League of Legends 2, after all.
> 
> Speaking of which, perhaps you're interested in playing?



We won't do huge ass games though, with 3 abilities per player like in NF. And most of our games have 20ish players.

We do like role madness though, I think even more than NF. But our games have a more quality > quantity philosophy to it, with each game having a completely different game mechanic. Stuff like items, weird indie wincons, non-players joining as sockpuppets, map games, quests, and more. 

First game I played was an economics themed one, with abilities being bought with variable supply and demand, and I had a role that could force people to play games. I made two guys do a singing contest.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 26, 2018)

I intend to introduce them to the magic of roles with 3 abilities each with my harry potter game, though.


----------



## dunya (Jul 26, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I intend to introduce them to the magic of roles with 3 abilities each with my harry potter game, though.


i'm not sure they can handle it


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 26, 2018)

dunya said:


> i'm not sure they can handle it



Me neither, but it's worth the try.


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 26, 2018)

RemChu said:


> It taste better than the chicken one. mushroom, juicy tomato slices, like breaded eggplant, olives, broccoli covered in cheese, peppers. piled on high, thin pizza slice but thick crust kinda feels deep dish because of that.
> 
> If I posted a pic u would shut up lol.



If only we lived in a world where you could take pictures and upload them onto the internet.



Cubey said:


>



Like I would ever take a look like that from a damn vegan.


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2018)

Superman said:


> Like I would ever take a look like that from a damn vegan.



Vasto... he said vegetarian AND buffalo chicken


----------



## Magic (Jul 26, 2018)

So Law hosts Favs and people find a renewed passion for RM...

Gj.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 26, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Pepperoni+Mushrooms+Black Olives
> 
> Ham+Bacon+Onion
> 
> Best combos.



Never tried olives yet, but pepperoni and mushrooms are great on pizza 

I really have to try bacon on pizza, it tastes pretty good on sandwiches from subway, bet it's awesome on pizza as well  also I'm not into cooked/baked onions, prefer them fresh 



Superman said:


> Yes, that is why I said what I said about it. Two good things do not always do good together.



I guess it's not your taste then, not everyone likes it though  



Superman said:


> @Underworld Broker I should have given you Preire. That was my fuck up. I regret that, @Tiger . I am going to fly around the world to turn back time to correct this.



Preire would've been cool, but the Chosen was also nice 



Shizune said:


> All of that said, I am looking for a new forum to host larger games on. After my last Warcraft game, I'm extremely skeptical of our ability to regularly support 30+ player games. I'm working on a 50ish player game I'm excited about but I probably won't host it here. So please tell me what other websites you guys know of.



Try OroJackson if you want, their games usually fill up fast and they seem to have at least 30 players


----------



## Magic (Jul 26, 2018)

fresh onions o_o


----------



## Magic (Jul 26, 2018)

Raw


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 26, 2018)

Still not over the fact I was working for Vasto all along.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 26, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Still not over the fact I was working for Vasto all along.



Something tells me @Tiger and @WolfPrinceKouga found that this would be....funny. knowing I wanted to kill you....and @Underworld Broker ......and @Reznor


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I really have to try bacon on pizza, it tastes pretty good on sandwiches from subway, bet it's awesome on pizza as well  also I'm not into cooked/baked onions, prefer them fresh


Its gooode

I love onions cooked and raw depending on the item.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 26, 2018)

Legend said:


> Its gooode
> 
> I love onions cooked and raw depending on the item.



Cooked onions, yay.

Raw onions? In what possible meal?


----------



## Magic (Jul 26, 2018)

Superman said:


> Cooked onions, yay.
> 
> Raw onions? In what possible meal?


on a burger,
a salad.
other stuff minced.

but that onion aftertaste stays in the mouth lol.


----------



## Aries (Jul 26, 2018)

Azn if you wanna host a 70 player game heres what you gotta do.

Get like atleast 5 players to sign up. Then fill like the other 45 players with dupes. Be creative with your dupes like

WillofAD, Platinum7, LAWN, WolfPrinceKommamura, Dragon Dees Luper, Superman Prime, Icon, Not Azn etc.

The other 20 roles should be replacement roles when a player dies. Bam 70 player game


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2018)

Superman said:


> Cooked onions, yay.
> 
> Raw onions? In what possible meal?


Sandwiches Tacos Minced on top of soups and other dishes


----------



## Magic (Jul 26, 2018)

Supes you need to eat some veggies man. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Aries (Jul 26, 2018)

Unrelated note it was a rough day. I asked the girl really liked after giving her a pink rose how she felt towards me and she said.

I think of you as a very important friend in my life, we can relate to each other in our losses in life. I respect you as a dancer and person. I know you have feelings for me and i appreciate you being there for me/supportive of me throughout this semester. I had thought about it but i have someone else in my heart.

I told her my friends told me would i still be friends with you if she didn't feel the same way and i said I thought about it and the truth is No, I can't. I tried once before... I'd rather not interact with you anymore

Before leaving, ive cut off all communication with her. These last 2 weeks Im gonna live my life without her/ignore her


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 26, 2018)

RemChu said:


> on a burger,
> a salad.
> other stuff minced.
> 
> but that onion aftertaste stays in the mouth lol.



That there is one problem with an onion. That taste. And the fact it stays there after awhile no matter what.



Legend said:


> Sandwiches Tacos Minced on top of soups and other dishes



 I can not handle it on any of those things without it being cooked.



RemChu said:


> Supes you need to eat some veggies man. Take care of yourself.



 When I start my new job I will be able to afford it. Right now I eat them.....every once in awhile.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 26, 2018)

Grow your own vegetables vasto.  Get a nice garden going.


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2018)

Superman said:


> That there is one problem with an onion. That taste. And the fact it stays there after awhile no matter what.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 26, 2018)

I like how it just tells you without any of the talking. Though still....I would probably not add non cooked onions to that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 26, 2018)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Grow your own vegetables vasto.  Get a nice garden going.



I live in an apartment with no space for it unfortunately.


----------



## Aries (Jul 26, 2018)

The times are a changing


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Jul 26, 2018)

Aries said:


> Unrelated note it was a rough day. I asked the girl really liked after giving her a pink rose how she felt towards me and she said.
> 
> I think of you as a very important friend in my life, we can relate to each other in our losses in life. I respect you as a dancer and person. I know you have feelings for me and i appreciate you being there for me/supportive of me throughout this semester. I had thought about it but i have someone else in my heart.
> 
> ...



The Asian chick?


----------



## Aries (Jul 26, 2018)

RemChu said:


> The Asian chick?



Another one, atleast the other one was honest from the start. "I think of you as a important friend" like legit fuck you, don't feed me your BS. She knew how i felt for a long time and chose not to be honest with me. Giving me excuse after excuse. I gave up so much for her and she decided to fuck me over. You're no friend, I doubt even cares about me. We aren't cool and we will never be cool. Not sure how things will be final 2 weeks but im going to make it clear do not talk to me, do not look at me and do not be near me. You dont exist to me


----------



## Shizune (Jul 26, 2018)

Isn't OJ highkey full of degenerates though

Like even worse than NF

You got me fucked up if you think I'm about to go from one Rion infested forum to the next


----------



## Shizune (Jul 26, 2018)

Aries said:


> Another one, atleast the other one was honest from the start. "I think of you as a important friend" like legit fuck you, don't feed me your BS. She knew how i felt for a long time and chose not to be honest with me. Giving me excuse after excuse. I gave up so much for her and she decided to fuck me over. You're no friend, I doubt even cares about me. We aren't cool and we will never be cool. Not sure how things will be final 2 weeks but im going to make it clear do not talk to me, do not look at me and do not be near me. You dont exist to me



Sis this is an overreaction, the girl has every right not to suck on your dick. She said she considers you a friend, like tf?


----------



## Shizune (Jul 26, 2018)

Bitches is pressed, administer mouth to mouth


----------



## Magic (Jul 26, 2018)

Hmmm sounds like you are giving CR bucks for free.  Don't be overly nice? You aren't a bad looking dude by any means.


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2018)

You know my stats
You know what I am about


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 26, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Isn't OJ highkey full of degenerates though
> 
> Like even worse than NF
> 
> You got me fucked up if you think I'm about to go from one Rion infested forum to the next


You could always try the central hub of mafia : [Blocked Domain]. They support a wide variety of games, so I think if it's not Favorites level you should receive a fair amount of interest. Just might need to be even more clear about the level of bastard in your OP than you already are. 

The general populace there does post more on average. In a 21 player game I was in on there recently d1 had about 2k posts. Just a heads up.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 26, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Sis this is an overreaction, the girl has every right not to suck on your dick. She said she considers you a friend, like tf?


To be fair that is a fast summarized version of things. If it's the same one I remember him talking about before....


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 26, 2018)

Superman said:


> Something tells me @Tiger and @WolfPrinceKouga found that this would be....funny. knowing I wanted to kill you....and @Underworld Broker ......and @Reznor



... And Wad and pou and aries... And basically most people in this convo, right? 



Legend said:


> Its gooode
> 
> I love onions cooked and raw depending on the item.



I prefer them raw, i like the taste of raw onions more that cooked ones  red onions in salad are so good 



Shizune said:


> Isn't OJ highkey full of degenerates though
> 
> Like even worse than NF
> 
> You got me fucked up if you think I'm about to go from one Rion infested forum to the next



There's lots of newbies though, think it's a bit different over there compared to here. Though i havent played there since ... a year (maybe?), so idk how its looking like atm.



Superman said:


> I live in an apartment with no space for it unfortunately.



People with apartment over here usually buy a ... "dacha" where they can do gardening stuff or have bees, just things like that. You dont have smth like that where you live?


----------



## Magic (Jul 26, 2018)

beessss hahahahahahahah

that's crazy


----------



## Magic (Jul 26, 2018)

I was at a hotel in Athens they had a honey comb out for breakfast, it looked so good


----------



## Aries (Jul 26, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Sis this is an overreaction, the girl has every right not to suck on your dick. She said she considers you a friend, like tf?



Her not wanting to suck my dick isnt really my issue its the fact she lied to me time and time again when i was 100% honest from the start is. Dont let me kiss you for 3 straight weeks if thats how you really felt. If you were a true friend you would been truthful to me not wait until I more or less figured it out


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I prefer them raw, i like the taste of raw onions more that cooked ones  red onions in salad are so good


Caramelized Onions


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2018)

Speaking of Greece and Honeybees, Does anyone remember millefeuille?


----------



## Aries (Jul 26, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Hmmm sounds like you are giving CR bucks for free.  Don't be overly nice? You aren't a bad looking dude by any means.



More or less my problem, I learned my lesson from the previous girl Halle. Do not be friends with someone you like. I have certain issues that prevent me from nipping that in the bud. Sadly theirs no healthy balance within me to find a medium. Either its i like you extremely or I dislike you extremely


----------



## Magic (Jul 26, 2018)

Legend said:


> Speaking of Greece and Honeybees, Does anyone remember millefeuille?


there was some deserts named that so i thought of her yes.
did not try them though since i dont like it.


----------



## novaselinenever (Jul 26, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Isn't OJ highkey full of degenerates though
> 
> Like even worse than NF
> 
> You got me fucked up if you think I'm about to go from one Rion infested forum to the next


Nah, it isn't filled with degenerates. Mods are heavily invested in the section to keep it clean.  

The community is young though. A lot of new players, or players that are used to another kind of Mafia that's played there.


----------



## Magic (Jul 26, 2018)

Aries said:


> Her not wanting to suck my dick isnt really my issue its the fact she lied to me time and time again when i was 100% honest from the start is. Dont let me kiss you for 3 straight weeks if thats how you really felt. If you were a true friend you would been truthful to me not wait until I more or less figured it out


tongue kiss? 

or kiss ur mom on the cheek kinda deal.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 26, 2018)

Legend said:


> Speaking of Greece and Honeybees, Does anyone remember millefeuille?


The Queen of Fluff lives on in our hearts.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 26, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> . And Wad and pou and aries... And basically most people in this convo, right?


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2018)

RemChu said:


> there was some deserts named that so i thought of her yes.
> did not try them though since i dont like it.


Ahhhh


WolfPrinceKouga said:


> The Queen of Fluff lives on in our hearts.


True True


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 26, 2018)

fuck mille i refuse to even ironically exalt her she is top 10 worst things that happened to NF mafia smh


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2018)

MAD said:


> fuck mille i refuse to even ironically exalt her she is top 10 worst things that happened to NF mafia smh


What did she do to you?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 26, 2018)

why does someone always assume people have done something to me personally to despise them 

she singularly dropped the quality of NF games by at least 30% with her fluffposting and the copycats that she inspired


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 26, 2018)

like yeah man NF is casual 
not every post has to be OT
heck sometimes barely half are
but she literally turned games into convo threads 
and u had to pry and push to get a single legitimate relevant post from her


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2018)

There There Waddo


----------



## Aries (Jul 26, 2018)

If i care about you please dont lie to me. I will respect you more if your honest, Id rather know from the start or medium way then near the end. I would have no prob being her friend if that were the case.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 26, 2018)

MAD said:


> fuck mille i refuse to even ironically exalt her she is top 10 worst things that happened to NF mafia smh



What are the other nine.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2018)

Omitting a harsh truth in order to spare someone's feelings is not the same as deception or malice. You'll be hard-pressed to find a woman who hasn't felt the need to do so in their life.

And usually it's because at some point, to them or someone they know, a "nice guy" was told the truth-- and flipped his shit. For any number of easily justifiable reasons to his own ears.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2018)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> What are the other nine.


Good Question


----------



## Shizune (Jul 26, 2018)

novaselinenever said:


> Nah, it isn't filled with degenerates. Mods are heavily invested in the section to keep it clean.
> 
> The community is young though. A lot of new players, or players that are used to another kind of Mafia that's played there.



What do you mean another kind of mafia


----------



## Shizune (Jul 26, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Omitting a harsh truth in order to spare someone's feelings is not the same as deception or malice. You'll be hard-pressed to find a woman who hasn't felt the need to do so in their life.
> 
> And usually it's because at some point, to them or someone they know, a "nice guy" was told the truth-- and flipped his shit. For any number of easily justifiable reasons to his own ears.



Law you've always been so well spoken, it's like looking at what I coulda been if I didn't choose to embrace my messiness instead


----------



## novaselinenever (Jul 26, 2018)

Shizune said:


> What do you mean another kind of mafia


There are 3 different sections. 

ToS - It's a forum variant of the speed game. Roles are chosen from a pre-determined list. 
Regular - It's a variant of Mafia played there. Role Madness, with every action acknowledged and made public by the host in a weird write-up. There is also no anonymity except the use of flavor names.  
Traditional - That's like normal Mafia.


----------



## Aries (Jul 27, 2018)

Right now rather be honest with myself and her then lie about how i feel. As harsh and over reactive as that sounds i cant be her friend nor am i gonna attempt too. Dont consider myself a nice guy, maybe she has a reason maybe she doesnt i honestly dont want to know now. Rather cut my arm off to stop the infection then let it spread. Its better for both of us, shes probably over it. I wont bother her again, we both move on with our lives. 

Maybe cooler heads will prevail one day and can can see this situation more logically or with another girl. Dunno let me be emo for a while.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 27, 2018)

girl problems CR is worst CR tbh


----------



## Shizune (Jul 27, 2018)

I WILL NEVER STOP POSTING THIS. THIS IS ART. THIS IS THE BEST THING NICKI HAS EVER DONE EVER PERIOD. BEST SONG BEST VIDEO.

WE STAN A SOPHISTICATED ARTISTE WHO CONTINUES OUTDOING THEMSELVES 12 YEARS INTO THEIR CAREER. YOU THINK THESE OTHER HOES CAN RELATE? JAY-Z, EMINEM, NAS, KANYE ALL FELL OFF LIKE ROCKS. NICKI CANNOT SYMPATHIZE!!!


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2018)

69 is a twat


----------



## Shizune (Jul 27, 2018)

WE STAN A RAPPER! A LYRICIST! A WRITER, A POET, A PLAYWRIGHT!​


----------



## Shizune (Jul 27, 2018)

Legend said:


> 69 is a twat



Ok but

Is the song a BOP?!

Is the video ART?!

I think SO!


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Ok but
> 
> Is the song a BOP?!
> 
> ...


I prefer chun li


----------



## Shizune (Jul 27, 2018)

This is what I don't understand...

_How _can Nicki get on this guy's record, SPIT nonstop like she's been possessed by the holy spirit, give me BARS and PERSONALITY, then turn up at the video shoot with a fat ass and a pink wig down to her ankles?! You can't do ALL that! You gotta pick! How you gonna sound AND look that good?! It's UNJUST!


----------



## Shizune (Jul 27, 2018)

Legend said:


> I prefer chun li



Chun-Li is the second best song she's ever done so you still have TASTE.

I just don't understand how 12 years into Nicki's career, she's giving us some of the best music and looks of her career.

Aren't rappers supposed to fall off by this point?! I coulda sworn someone told me that! I think I heard it somewhere!


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2018)

Also this dumbass got "robbed" right after filming this


----------



## Shizune (Jul 27, 2018)

Legend said:


> Also this dumbass got "robbed" right after filming this



You're gullible if you actually believe this guy coincidentally got jumped and hospitalized the same day he released the biggest collaboration of his career.  Judging from a glance I'm almost certain that was staged to promote the song.


----------



## Aries (Jul 27, 2018)

I tell her I have feelings for her. She pops up next week with a hickey.

Is that a Hickey?

I can assure you Antonio its not a hickey.

2 weeks later I like some other guy

You lying bitch

On a unrelated note i found out that other girl was lesbian. Now dropping this topic


----------



## Shizune (Jul 27, 2018)

MAD said:


> fuck mille i refuse to even ironically exalt her she is top 10 worst things that happened to NF mafia smh



I was cool with Mille back in the day but I'm pretty sure today I'd snap on that bitch within one page of playing with her. I'm really not with the nonsense anymore. That stuff is just not cute to me. Why do people let themselves be buffoons? How do they not aspire to better?


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2018)

Shizune said:


> You're gullible if you actually believe this guy coincidentally got jumped and hospitalized the same day he released the biggest collaboration of his career.  Judging from a glance I'm almost certain that was staged to promote the song.


Hence my use of quotes yo.


Aries said:


> I tell her I have feelings for her. She pops up next week with a hickey.
> 
> Is that a Hickey?
> 
> ...


Daaaaaamn.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 27, 2018)

Aries said:


> I tell her I have feelings for her. She pops up next week with a hickey.
> 
> Is that a Hickey?
> 
> ...



This feels like you want to get dragged.

That girl owed you no type of explanation for whatever showed up on her skin. I understand your feelings are hurt but being angry with her is borderline predatory behavior.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 27, 2018)

Please read this post carefully.



Tiger said:


> Omitting a harsh truth in order to spare someone's feelings is not the same as deception or malice. You'll be hard-pressed to find a woman who hasn't felt the need to do so in their life.
> 
> And usually it's because at some point, to them or someone they know, a "nice guy" was told the truth-- and flipped his shit. For any number of easily justifiable reasons to his own ears.



> She's a stupid deceitful bitch for not liking me
< God why didn't she just tell me she didn't like me sooner

maybe she was afraid you'd react... well, exactly the way you're reacting


----------



## Shizune (Jul 27, 2018)

I understand needing to end a friendship because you'll always want more from it, but there's also something to be said for... just having friends who are women. _You're _the one whose mind wandered to somewhere else and tried to change what your relationship with her was. She's minding her business and now she's gotta deal with you forcing yourself on her and being upset when she's not receptive. Now you might be missing out on a good friendship because you felt like she owed you something. You played yourself.


----------



## Aries (Jul 27, 2018)

Who else has a switch? Really want to do that smash bros tourney here


----------



## Shizune (Jul 27, 2018)

Gay men have no type of sympathy for straight men getting rejected. Do you know how many straight men we fall in love with that we can't have?! There's straight men in this section I swoon over! Take solace in the fact that your mind is a wonderland of sexual fantasies that nobody else is clued in on.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 27, 2018)

Like, I work in a small, cramped restaurant around young, aggressive straight men. I could probably power the restaurant's entire lighting system with the sheer force of my pent up sexual tension. There are not WORDS to express how badly I want some of them.

But you got the wrong bitch if you think they know that!


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2018)

Yeaaaaah Nitty is right. Its fine to just be friends with women. Sometimes relationships can grow from that but never ever expect it. No one owes you anything. You shouldnt be bitter because it makes you look like ass like all you wanted was sex or a relationship instead of being a good friend if you werent gonna be a couple after you said your intentions. You can be mature about it and move on from it. Once I dated a friend for like a week we both realized it wouldnt work and its still golden we are still thick as thieves. Most of my friends are women and I have a gf. Chill and take a step back and put yourself in her shoes. Do some self reflection and move forward.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 27, 2018)

The moral of the story is that straight men should experiment sexually with their gay friends more often.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 27, 2018)

I'll never tell the names to anyone but there's highkey two specific men in this section that I swoon _hard _over.


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2018)

Shizune said:


> The moral of the story is that straight men should experiment sexually with their gay friends more often.


not sure if i should rate lewd or informative


----------



## nfcnorth (Jul 27, 2018)

Aries said:


> Who else has a switch? Really want to do that smash bros tourney here


I do


----------



## Aries (Jul 27, 2018)

Shizune said:


> This feels like you want to get dragged.
> 
> That girl owed you no type of explanation for whatever showed up on her skin. I understand your feelings are hurt but being angry with her is borderline predatory behavior.



That post wasnt serious, i dont think shes a bitch. I just want nothing to do with her now. I told her I dealt with a situation like this, I learned my lesson the first time so not gonna repeat it again. I cant be her friend period not after all that. We both move on with our lives

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 27, 2018)

Not here to convince anyone rather what i did was right or wrong. Nor are you guys gonna convince me whether shes in the right or wrong. Theres some personal boundaries that feel have been crossed and cant forgive that nor would i forgive myself if went against my morals. If that makes me an asshole so be it, its a learning experience


----------



## Aries (Jul 27, 2018)

Im the type of person that once he likes you i have a hard time disliking you or letting go. This wasnt some oh what a bitch how can she not love me after all that it was one of the most difficult choices of my life to let someone i cared for deeply go. I started crying when i explained to my friends in RL I had to let her go. For my sanity or what ever is left of it need to cut her off

 not going to be one of those fake nice people who get rejected and are like Ill be your friend still but secretly hope if i stick around you will love me one day. Thats fake as fuck and not gonna do that to her because she deserves better then that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Jul 27, 2018)

Aries said:


> not going to be one of those fake nice people who get rejected and are like Ill be your friend still but secretly hope if i stick around you will love me one day.



You remind me of myself


----------



## Marvel (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Aries (Jul 27, 2018)

I apologize for venting because thats not who i am but needed to let it out over holding it in. I ask now to please quietly just drop the topic


----------



## Marvel (Jul 27, 2018)

Aries said:


> I apologize for venting because thats not who i am but needed to let it out over holding it in. I ask now to please quietly just drop the topic


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 27, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Omitting a harsh truth in order to spare someone's feelings is not the same as deception or malice. You'll be hard-pressed to find a woman who hasn't felt the need to do so in their life.
> 
> And usually it's because at some point, to them or someone they know, a "nice guy" was told the truth-- and flipped his shit. For any number of easily justifiable reasons to his own ears.


Everyone has omitted a harsh truth in their life. The issue comes when it is doing more harm than good, which for Aries girl drama seems to be the case. Let a person move on with their life.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 27, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I'll never tell the names to anyone but there's highkey two specific men in this section that I swoon _hard _over.


We all know it's Rion and Cubey.


----------



## Ishmael (Jul 27, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I have been meaning to check out MafiaManiac as they supposedly only play role madness/at the least don't play generic games. Wonder if they have gone quite to our level of fuckery. It is also the home site of coolkid, who was in my Champs qualifier game s2 and won the entire tournament, closest posting style I have seen to my own.



Before trying it here i use to simply read up on games there, hes been gone for a while a great player though.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 27, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Before trying it here i use to simply read up on games there, hes been gone for a while a great player though.


He reached the summit, that is usually when people retire.


----------



## poutanko (Jul 27, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> ... And Wad and pou and aries... And basically most people in this convo, right?
> 
> There's lots of newbies though, think it's a bit different over there compared to here. Though i havent played there since ... a year (maybe?), so idk how its looking like atm.


Supey ordered my kill on Wuxia so I should be safe for the next several games while he's busy killing the remaining people on his list 

Shanksie said it's really bad right now. You can get the idea by just reading few latest games.



novaselinenever said:


> Nah, it isn't filled with degenerates. Mods are heavily invested in the section to keep it clean.
> 
> The community is young though. A lot of new players, or players that are used to another kind of Mafia that's played there.


The players are mostly nice, I agree, but there are 2 set of rules there. 1 for mod+friends own circle, 1 for anyone other than them. It's hardly a secret  Need to stop giving certain roles to their friends or planning to make people they don't like to lose or purposefully make their own friends win. Or ban those who question them or say certain words to mod/their friends  There's a reason most of the old/long time players are no longer active and it's currently filled with newbies/new members who barely know the not so good side. The section is alive because of active recruitment but they rarely stick for a long time.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 27, 2018)

novaselinenever said:


> There are 3 different sections.
> 
> ToS - It's a forum variant of the speed game. Roles are chosen from a pre-determined list.
> Regular - It's a variant of Mafia played there. Role Madness, with every action acknowledged and made public by the host in a weird write-up. There is also no anonymity except the use of flavor names.
> Traditional - That's like normal Mafia.



I refuse to accept ToS as mafia  
Regular: wasn't there a game where no weird write-up was written by a host or am I confusing it with a game I wanted to host there?  
There's so much wrong with OJ Regular mafia, people don't really need to scum hunt, only target right people and get their flavor name in write up 



poutanko said:


> Supey ordered my kill on Wuxia so I should be safe for the next several games while he's busy killing the remaining people on his list
> 
> Shanksie said it's really bad right now. You can get the idea by just reading few latest games.



Oh, okey  

I'm not really into reading any games over there atm and see everyone worshipping certain people for no reason 

But yah, if Nitty hosts there I guess they're gonna like his game cause it's smth different from how they are used to play regular games. They're gonna think he's hosting a Monster Mafia game with a certain theme


----------



## novaselinenever (Jul 27, 2018)

poutanko said:


> The players are mostly nice, I agree, but there are 2 set of rules there. 1 for mod+friends own circle, 1 for anyone other than them. It's hardly a secret  Need to stop giving certain roles to their friends or planning to make people they don't like to lose or purposefully make their own friends win. Or ban those who question them or say certain words to mod/their friends  There's a reason most of the old/long time players are no longer active and it's currently filled with newbies/new members who barely know the not so good side. The section is alive because of active recruitment but they rarely stick for a long time.


Eh, I wasn't around back then. I'm talking about the Traditional section. It's the one I'm familiar with. The revamped one to be precise, and it's been ok so far.


Underworld Broker said:


> I refuse to accept ToS as mafia
> Regular: wasn't there a game where no weird write-up was written by a host or am I confusing it with a game I wanted to host there?
> There's so much wrong with OJ Regular mafia, people don't really need to scum hunt, only target right people and get their flavor name in write up


Nah, that's not the norm 

 I think you're talking about a game you and Nick were going to host. He mentioned those write-ups


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 27, 2018)

I’m the ToS King on OJ 

Completely undefeated.


----------



## poutanko (Jul 27, 2018)

novaselinenever said:


> Eh, I wasn't around back then. I'm talking about the Traditional section. It's the one I'm familiar with. The revamped one to be precise, and it's been ok so far.


It's still like that until now. The heck you don't know that when you're a coach with Nick   You can get the Trad because of him+other old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) before.


MAD said:


> I’m the ToS King on OJ
> 
> Completely undefeated.


You're not. It's a certain kid who's the King


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 27, 2018)

poutanko said:


> It's still like that until now. The heck you don't know that when you're a coach with Nick   You can get the Trad because of him+other old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) before.
> 
> You're not. It's a certain kid who's the King



KawaiiKid is too good at ToS.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 27, 2018)

novaselinenever said:


> Nah, that's not the norm
> 
> I think you're talking about a game you and Nick were going to host. He mentioned those write-ups



Btw. where's Nick? He completely vanished again


----------



## Magic (Jul 27, 2018)

@Aries where you from?


----------



## Magic (Jul 27, 2018)

Shizune said:


> The moral of the story is that straight men should experiment sexually with their gay friends more often.


wut


----------



## Magic (Jul 27, 2018)

@Aries Wishing you a fantastic day and that your spirit is energized. May your charisma grow tenfold.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 27, 2018)

Aries said:


> I apologize for venting because thats not who i am but needed to let it out over holding it in. I ask now to please quietly just drop the topic



No...I encourage venting. It is the closes I will see you rage. Therapeutic.....isn't it?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 27, 2018)

@poutanko @Legend 

I am mostly being serious.


----------



## poutanko (Jul 27, 2018)

Superman said:


> @poutanko @Legend
> 
> I am mostly being serious.


...sorry


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 27, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Isn't OJ highkey full of degenerates though
> 
> Like even worse than NF
> 
> You got me fucked up if you think I'm about to go from one Rion infested forum to the next





Don't let the door hit your ass on your way out.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 27, 2018)

poutanko said:


> ...sorry



It is OK pou. You are a good girl.





I think.


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2018)

Meh


----------



## Aries (Jul 27, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Aries where you from?



Los Angeles


----------



## poutanko (Jul 27, 2018)

Fantastic Beasts trailer ~

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aries (Jul 27, 2018)

Superman said:


> No...I encourage venting. It is the closes I will see you rage. Therapeutic.....isn't it?



Somewhat honestly, my friend was encouraging me to let it all out. The anger the sadness etc. I guess the hardest part for me is the aftermath of it when i sit back and really think about how i reacted. Its a disgusting feeling, seeing that dark side of my personality just creep up.

Everytime a obstacle has come my way in life we always have 2 options either to react on emotion/let your anger or sadness out or hold it in and hope for the best. I've always looked for a third option, one that benifets both parties, look for a solution where no one gets hurt. 
I felt like Vash when he was forced to kill legato to save meryl and milly. 
The realization there was no third option to take and the fact the choices I could make would go against my morals/principles is what breaks me at times


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 27, 2018)

Legend said:


> Meh



Shut up Legend....protector.



Aries said:


> Somewhat honestly, my friend was encouraging me to let it all out. The anger the sadness etc. I guess the hardest part for me is the aftermath of it when i sit back and really think about how i reacted. Its a disgusting feeling, seeing that dark side of my personality just creep up.
> 
> Everytime a obstacle has come my way in life we always have 2 options either to react on emotion/let your anger or sadness out or hold it in and hope for the best. I've always looked for a third option, one that benifets both parties, look for a solution where no one gets hurt.
> I felt like Vash when he was forced to kill legato to save meryl and milly.
> The realization there was no third option to take and the fact the choices I could make would go against my morals/principles is what breaks me at times


----------



## Magic (Jul 27, 2018)

Aries said:


> Los Angeles



Me , you and platinum should have a meet up 1 day.

If I'm ever in LA and in your general area lets grab a coffee or whatever. Lunch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Jul 27, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Fantastic Beasts trailer ~


link it here? Loved the first film.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 27, 2018)

Vasto trying to recruit people into his rage cult.


----------



## poutanko (Jul 27, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Me , you and platinum should have a meet up 1 day.


Plotting to troll the hell out of all of us in future game hosted by all 3 
>6 days ago
>I'm late

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Jul 27, 2018)

RemChu said:


> link it here? Loved the first film.


Newt is cute ~


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 27, 2018)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Vasto trying to recruit people into his rage cult.





That's strike 3


----------



## Magic (Jul 27, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Newt is cute ~


Love his character, very interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 27, 2018)

Superman said:


> That's strike 3



What were the first two


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 27, 2018)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> What were the first two



You thinking about making this post
You making this post


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 27, 2018)

Vasto is a prophet.


----------



## God (Jul 27, 2018)

I can’t to wait to see grindelwald rape face with the elder wand


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Aries (Jul 27, 2018)

Bought Megaman X collection 1 and 2 and worth the 40 bucks but man does X6 really blow. Its playable but some of these stages feel cheap. If your not bombarded with enemies theres some cheap spikes that can off you


----------



## Magic (Jul 27, 2018)

did i post this already?


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2018)

RemChu said:


> did i post this already?


Loved that song years ago


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 27, 2018)

Aries said:


> Bought Megaman X collection 1 and 2 and worth the 40 bucks but man does X6 really blow. Its playable but some of these stages feel cheap. If your not bombarded with enemies theres some cheap spikes that can off you



Because your mind has not reset itself back into the old school gaming mode. These newer games have made us soft.


----------



## Aries (Jul 27, 2018)

Superman said:


> Because your mind has not reset itself back into the old school gaming mode. These newer games have made us soft.



More or less. I remember passing Megaman X1-5 when I was a kid, then I bought X5 last year for the vita and i just got destroyed hardcore. Was like how the hell did i even beat this game in the past? Then i realized i used a cheat code to get the ultimate armor to pass X5. I barely beat that game


----------



## Magic (Jul 27, 2018)

=]


----------



## Magic (Jul 27, 2018)

Oddjutsu is a riot. My new favorite new guy.


----------



## God (Jul 27, 2018)

The ultimate armor is one of the most ridiculous options I’ve seen in a game, it lets you one-shot every single fucking boss.


----------



## Magic (Jul 27, 2018)

I melt.


----------



## Aries (Jul 27, 2018)

Cubey said:


> The ultimate armor is one of the most ridiculous options I’ve seen in a game, it lets you one-shot every single fucking boss.



Infinite Giga attack is OP. I normally wouldnt consider using it now unless for aesthetics in a different playthrough. Dark armor Zero and Ultimate armor X look pretty cool but X6 is just filled with cheap deaths.

Also found X7 to be decent when i was a kid. Playing it now, damn did they nerf the shit out of zero.


----------



## God (Jul 27, 2018)

Aries said:


> Infinite Giga attack is OP. I normally wouldnt consider using it now unless for aesthetics in a different playthrough. Dark armor Zero and Ultimate armor X look pretty cool but X6 is just filled with cheap deaths.
> 
> Also found X7 to be decent when i was a kid. Playing it now, damn did they nerf the shit out of zero.



If you hated the spikes in x6, wait till you get to x8 

Also x8 has the nova strike which lets you rape literally everyone including the final villain, but it also features the Hermès and Icarus armors 

I don’t remember the infinite giga attack


----------



## Magic (Jul 27, 2018)

Same




*[This guy is kinda nuts, coincidence I stumbled unto his art and stuff...]


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 27, 2018)

Blood moon, so cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 27, 2018)

no chill

but same.


----------



## Magic (Jul 27, 2018)

Oddjutsu for funniest player .


----------



## Magic (Jul 27, 2018)

The full moon sits over the temple of Apollo in Corinth, Greece. Photograph: Valerie Gache/AFP/Getty Images

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Jul 27, 2018)

the shift at the last 20 seconds

fun fun fun


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 27, 2018)

@RemChu have an optimistic bro.


----------



## Aries (Jul 27, 2018)

Cubey said:


> If you hated the spikes in x6, wait till you get to x8
> 
> Also x8 has the nova strike which lets you rape literally everyone including the final villain, but it also features the Hermès and Icarus armors
> 
> I don’t remember the infinite giga attack



Im looking forward to X8 but thats concerning. Ive played all the X games except 6 and 8. Falcon armor is so nerfed in X6. Cool armor and all but its charged shot sucks. Gaea armor X is where its at.

And mix up i mean the nova strike. I recall it being limited in X4 and X5. Ultimate armor you can spam the hell out of it. Ita how i beat sigma in X5. I havent seen those armors yet 

Apparently theres a snippet in the x collection of a X9 game.

What you think of Megaman 11?


----------



## God (Jul 27, 2018)

Aries said:


> Im looking forward to X8 but thats concerning. Ive played all the X games except 6 and 8. Falcon armor is so nerfed in X6. Cool armor and all but its charged shot sucks. Gaea armor X is where its at.
> 
> And mix up i mean the nova strike. I recall it being limited in X4 and X5. Ultimate armor you can spam the hell out of it. Ita how i beat sigma in X5. I havent seen those armors yet
> 
> ...



Well those armors are hidden throughout the 8 stages so you’ll have to find them and see what they can do for yourself. I haven’t spoiled anything about them other than their existence.

I’m excited as fuck for 11

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aries (Jul 27, 2018)

Since havent done these in a while to bring good spirits lately gonna do a edit which i hope ends up being a fun read for the convo


----------



## Platinum (Jul 27, 2018)

When you have the top trending mafia game on NF's stupid hashtags when favorites is going on .


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 27, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> sphyer-sama!!
> @Sphyer save me from scooopy spoocy spook y wad



Better later than never I guess.....


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2018)

He lives


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2018)

Sphyer-sama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aries (Jul 28, 2018)

A @Sphyer appears. Is he making a mafio comeback?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## Aries (Jul 28, 2018)

Platinum the Mr. Glass of the mafia community


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## Didi (Jul 28, 2018)

@Sphyer


----------



## Magic (Jul 28, 2018)

"Mutants aren't human" -Degaforce 2018


----------



## poutanko (Jul 28, 2018)

RemChu said:


> "Mutants aren't human" -Degaforce 2018


He'd be like that annoying congress dude from X-men


----------



## Magic (Jul 28, 2018)

Gravity bomb mutants, they aren't human!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 28, 2018)

mutants actually arent human tho


----------



## Magic (Jul 28, 2018)

MAD said:


> mutants actually arent human tho


Can they reproduce with regular humans? 

That should answer the question.


----------



## Magic (Jul 28, 2018)

Man it feels good to break a sweat.

Saw the biggest Hawk ever, beautiful. 
and got a new book to read.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 28, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Can they reproduce with regular humans?
> 
> That should answer the question.



been a while since i been to school but im pretty sure the ability to breed with adjacent species doesnt mean theyre the same species 

its like uhhhhh, in the world of marvel all these mutants have this genetic sequence thats specifically different from human beings

most are very humanlike but then you have nibbas like nightcrawler or sabertooth and ur like well they cant be human at this point


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 28, 2018)

Aren't they referred to as Homo superior


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2018)

Mystic is correct


----------



## Magic (Jul 28, 2018)

MAD said:


> been a while since i been to school but im pretty sure the ability to breed with adjacent species doesnt mean theyre the same species
> 
> its like uhhhhh, in the world of marvel all these mutants have this genetic sequence thats specifically different from human beings
> 
> most are very humanlike but then you have nibbas like nightcrawler or sabertooth and ur like well they cant be human at this point



Okay...


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2018)

What’s the code to die


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2018)

Fuck

What’s the code to throw a die


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 28, 2018)

Cubey said:


> Fuck
> 
> What’s the code to throw a die



Make a post.
Afterwards click the "throw dice" option under the "more options" thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2018)

Testing


----------



## Magic (Jul 28, 2018)

Cubey said:


> What’s the code to die


It's a secret.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 28, 2018)

Top 5 games you'd like to live in? For how long you'd like to be there?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## novaselinenever (Jul 28, 2018)

MAD said:


> been a while since i been to school but im pretty sure the ability to breed with adjacent species doesnt mean theyre the same species
> 
> its like uhhhhh, in the world of marvel all these mutants have this genetic sequence thats specifically different from human beings
> 
> most are very humanlike but then you have nibbas like nightcrawler or sabertooth and ur like well they cant be human at this point


Eh if the offsprings can themselves reproduce than yeah, it's the same species.

Those genetic sequence differing from normal human beings doesn't make them a different species altogether. Still a lot of similarities, it's more like a sub-species or our next evolution


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2018)

Platinum said:


> When you have the top trending mafia game on NF's stupid hashtags when favorites is going on .



Tagging and paying attention to trends like a tween.



novaselinenever said:


> Eh if the offsprings can themselves reproduce than yeah, it's the same species.
> 
> Those genetic sequence differing from normal human beings doesn't make them a different species altogether. Still a lot of similarities, it's more like a sub-species or our next evolution



And technically we're all just bits of deceased stars, but we don't classify ourselves as such.


----------



## Magic (Jul 28, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Top 5 games you'd like to live in? For how long you'd like to be there?


Cyberpunk 2077

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2018)

Sim City

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 28, 2018)

Hmmm...  my top 3 would be: 

*Assassin's Creed: Black Flag* 
- staying there for a week or maybe a few more 
- would probably go fishing at first at the Great Inagua island, it's a very pretty Island and has a wonderful looking house
- would be sailing on a ship with pirates and searching treasures 
- it's so beautiful, being there at the beach would be nice 
*
Assassin's Creed: Origins *
- guess a week would be enough 
- would like to climb on a pyramid (uuhh.. a small one) 
- go inside a pyramid and search some treasure or sarcophagus 
- riding on a camel through the desert 
*
Horizon Zero Dawn *
- a week or two would be fun 
- fighting robots 
- exploring and searching for random stuff 
- lying on the lawn and watching a stormbird

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2018)

Devil may cry
Nier automata
Final fantasy (1-10)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 28, 2018)

Cubey said:


> Devil may cry
> *Nier automata*
> Final fantasy (1-10)


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2018)

RemChu said:


>



Really just for the fighting.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2018)

Do we just live in those games, do we have average/side character capabilities, or are we main characters in those games?


----------



## Shizune (Jul 28, 2018)

League mafia filled, so I'm accepting 4 more players in case anyone missed their chance to get in.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 28, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Do we just live in those games, do we have average/side character capabilities, or are we main characters in those games?



Depends on how you want it 

My answer was basically as side character with main character capabilities, because I'm just staying there for a week or more. idk how i'd fit as main character if I'm just exploring and doing random stuff for a week and then leaving


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2018)

If I could choose a few games to be sucked into where I had the ability to gain a good level of abilities...

Divinity
Disgaea
Final Fantasy Tactics
No Man's Sky

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2018)

Cubey said:


> Devil may cry
> Nier automata
> Final fantasy (1-10)



Nier Automata....my cube....


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2018)

Superman said:


> Nier Automata....my cube....



It might be nihilistic, but it’s interesting and intelligent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Top 5 games you'd like to live in? For how long you'd like to be there?



Ff10....post you know what.
Infamous
GTA
Pokemon 
Warcraft......maybe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2018)

Tiger said:


> If I could choose a few games to be sucked into where I had the ability to gain a good level of abilities...
> 
> Divinity
> Disgaea
> ...



I can see disgaea being fun with some surprising heavy stuff maybe hitting you....but ff tactics!? Well maybe if you are not blood related or involved in the war.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2018)

Superman said:


> I can see disgaea being fun with some surprising heavy stuff maybe hitting you....but ff tactics!? Well maybe if you are not blood related or involved in the war.



You kidding? I'd be a Nanten General, or a Beoulve, or Orlandu's son, or some shit. I'd find some way to be a trusted ally of Delita.

I can scheme and twist events with the best of them.


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2018)

Superman said:


> Explain, because you really think it is all fun and games in warcraft?



Compared to shit like SMT yes


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2018)

If we're allowed to dive into the game with the knowledge we have, I would find a way to save Teta...and I would create the most broken multi-job class ever.

I'm a human Calculator in real life...that would be my jam in the game.

"Oops...you guys are all standing on an incline of a prime number...eat Fire 4."


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2018)

Tiger said:


> You kidding? I'd be a Nanten General, or a Beoulve, or Orlandu's son, or some shit. I'd find some way to be a trusted ally of Delita.
> 
> I can scheme and twist events with the best of them.



Scheme? I don't know if you can anymore. Feels like you have gotten really soft these last couple of years.



Cubey said:


> Compared to shit like SMT yes



Getting fucked with by old gods, demons, cultist, or just plain into war all the time is a nice time?

Uh....what is smt again?

And if you are so blood thirsty why not list warhammer 40k? I am sure you would be a favorite of a certain chaos god.


----------



## Aries (Jul 28, 2018)

Any Mario game
Kingdom Hearts
Megaman ZX
Pokemon
Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2018)

Superman said:


> Getting fucked with by old gods, demons, cultist, or just plain into war all the time is a nice time?



Idk sounds like a typical platinum mafia game 



> Uh....what is smt again?



Shin megami tensei aka what persona spun out from aka “bad guys win: the game”

Featuring your favorite cast of demons and fallen angels.



> And if you are so blood thirsty why not list warhammer 40k? I am sure you would be a favorite of a certain chaos god.



That joke was so... Khorne


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2018)

Cubey said:


> Idk sounds like a typical platinum mafia game



 you dick



> Shin megami tensei aka what persona spun out from aka “bad guys win: the game”
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny...I thought it was nothing more then a high school dating sim....with graphics.





> That joke was so... Khorne



We are not talking for the rest of the month. 





OK that was dad joke worthy. Someone is ready to be a father.


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2018)

Superman said:


> you dick
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You da homie


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2018)

Superman said:


> Scheme? I don't know if you can anymore. Feels like you have gotten really soft these last couple of years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not having time to dedicate =/= soft.

When I publish my novels, you will see. A character is only as evil as the writer that creates him.

Without Sherlock to inspire him, Moriarty settles down and starts a family. Doesn't mean he loses his touch.

And all WH40k videogames were terrible, so I wouldn't have listed them. But if we can pick any and all fiction, and place ourselves in a position of power... I pick Slaanesh or Tzeentch Daemon Prince. Either one is fine with me.

And no one said "what game would you want to be in for a nice time", Wrath-kun. 



Superman said:


> you dick
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As a dad-joke connoisseur, it was 4/10 at best. Would have been much better if Khorne was pronounced 'corny'.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 28, 2018)

Has anyone done a Valkyria Chronicles themed game yet?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 28, 2018)

Superman said:


> Ff10....post you know what*.*
> Infamous
> GTA
> Pokemon
> Warcraft......maybe



Hmm... GTA5 had some pretty cool main story quests, robbing a bank was awesome  


*Spoiler*: __ 



my reply to rep message: if I wanted to just assassinate people (aka Templars) i would've added AC2 and AC: Revelations to my list (btw. they have really nice scenery), but atm I feel more like exploring and chilling at a nice place


----------



## Legend (Jul 29, 2018)

ded


----------



## Magic (Jul 29, 2018)

lol


----------



## Magic (Jul 29, 2018)

OMG

OMG

HE DID NOT JUST SCREAM THAT WHILE BEING FILMED.

comedy gold.


----------



## Aries (Jul 29, 2018)

*Pokemon Trainer* *Gym Leader Brock*

-[Pokemon]-Onix


[*Bind*] When this is activated you can target any player and block them for a cycle from activating items or using their Pokemon. The player targeted is unaware they have been binded, every time they use a ability/item they get attached -1 votes for the rest of the game. Works 4 times
[*Harden*] When this is activated you become immune to all kill shots for a cycle. Works three times
[*Rock Smash*] When this is activated you can target one non kill shot action thats been used and negate it. Works twice
[_*Earthquake*_] When this is activated you can stop the following 4 abilities or items from working. This has no effect on Pokemon that can fly. Works three times

TM Item-[*Rock Tomb*] When a player is about to be lynched this can be activated. It prevents any player from activating any ability or item to stop or tamper with the lynch. You gain 2x vote power for each usage. Works twice

*Pokemon Trainer* *Gym Leader Misty*

-[Pokemon]-Starmie

[*Rapid Spin*] When this is activated you can double the Dice roll you make for one of the phases Morning/Day/Afternoon or Nightphase. Aswell as double the attack damage in a Wild Pokemon battle/or Raid Boss.
[*Light Screen*] When this is activated you can absorb one upcoming action during the dayphase and use it as a one shot
[*Frustration*] When this is activated you can target any player and delay half their actions until the following cycle. Works three times
[*Rain Dance*] When this is activated you can trigger 2 Wild Pokemon Battles during the cycle to capture. This has no effect on Grass and Water type Wild Pokemon. Works twice

TM Item-[*Water Pulse*] When this is activated you can target any player and lie detect them. If the player is lying they are role blocked for a cycle. Works once​


----------



## Stelios (Jul 29, 2018)

RemChu said:


> lol



9:51

Blink 182, Rita Ora, Cardi B, Wiz Khalifa


----------



## Magic (Jul 29, 2018)

new Cohen show is great.

LOL.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 29, 2018)

SBC exposing dem for what they are
whores

all you have to do is dangle a fruit in front of them
and they gonna bite

morally handicapped prostitutes


----------



## Stelios (Jul 29, 2018)

this cover is fucking rad


----------



## Magic (Jul 29, 2018)

Stelios said:


> SBC exposing dem for what they are
> whores
> 
> all you have to do is dangle a fruit in front of them
> ...


She needs her manager to think, just walk the fuck out lol.


----------



## Aries (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Jul 29, 2018)

Stelios said:


> this cover is fucking rad


Really nice. Her voice is a nice substitute. dig the sax and trumpets.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## Aries (Jul 29, 2018)

Which mythological creature would you guys bring to life


----------



## Melodie (Jul 30, 2018)

phoenix


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 30, 2018)

active melodie


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2018)

Milotic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 30, 2018)

LoL junkie


----------



## Magic (Jul 30, 2018)

Aries said:


> Which mythological creature would you guys bring to life


I would want to bring back the vast quantity of unknown extinct species and wondrous extinct stuff we know about.

To see a living breathing dinosaur, the coloring, the feather patterns etc. would be a dream.


----------



## Magic (Jul 30, 2018)

So in that thread JJ made,  the user loli said she was abused growing up. Makes sense considering how I felt strong psychic pain when the thought crossed my mind to flirt with her upon seeing what she looked like a month or 2(?) ago. Psychologically she read as damaged goods.

And uh from a emotional perspective, I have never had that happened where I look at someone, thought to approach them and get a fucking a headache. Like first time ever. So she is uh internally abnormal in a emotional/ spiritual sense.

but uh think that's good, either my abilities are growing or she has really deep baggage.


----------



## Magic (Jul 30, 2018)

Like even drugged homeless on San Francisco don't give me sensational mental feedback like that.

So

uhhhh

yeah.

It was very painful.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 30, 2018)

>she

ur abilities are weak my dude

that’s a man


----------



## Magic (Jul 30, 2018)

MAD said:


> >she
> 
> ur abilities are weak my dude
> 
> that’s a man



Yeah you guys keep saying that, but like ok.

I don't know, you can confirm?

Anyways just know the person is bad vibes.


----------



## Magic (Jul 30, 2018)

Still surprised it's a dude lol.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 30, 2018)

yeah it’s bad vibes because it’s some turbo autist who doesn’t have enough internet attention so they lie about being female (after previously being male under a different username) and is probably lying about getting abused in order to gain sympathy when the public opinion was starting to turn against ‘her’ 

hands down one of the worst posters on the forum currently


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 30, 2018)

Everyone is a man online


----------



## Magic (Jul 30, 2018)

MAD said:


> >she
> 
> ur abilities are weak my dude
> 
> that’s a man



Dude I'm like borderline Sense 8. ~_~

fucking Xmen


----------



## Magic (Jul 30, 2018)

MAD said:


> yeah it’s bad vibes because it’s some turbo autist who doesn’t have enough internet attention so they lie about being female (after previously being male under a different username) and is probably lying about getting abused in order to gain sympathy when the public opinion was starting to turn against ‘her’
> 
> hands down one of the worst posters on the forum currently


Oh yeah Anime was male right? 


Ok ok ok. 
iono so at least my six sense can detect bad traps.


----------



## Magic (Jul 30, 2018)

anyways sad , whatever.


----------



## Aries (Jul 30, 2018)

In August coming back to sit down on my throne as The  NF Role Madness King


----------



## Stelios (Jul 30, 2018)

MAD said:


> yeah it’s bad vibes because it’s some turbo autist who doesn’t have enough internet attention so they lie about being female (after previously being male under a different username) and is probably lying about getting abused in order to gain sympathy when the public opinion was starting to turn against ‘her’
> 
> hands down one of the worst posters on the forum currently



Are you talking about Blue in his peak?


----------



## Stelios (Jul 30, 2018)

like literally that's the description of 2/5 of the forum's user base


----------



## Aries (Jul 30, 2018)

@Stelios join the pokemon game mate. Iwandesu and novaseline will be hosting it. Just doing the roles and mechanics and then watching from the sidelines


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 30, 2018)

I've never been caught by a trap really, except maybe by LB. That was one of the best longcons.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 30, 2018)

Aries said:


> @Stelios join the pokemon game mate. Iwandesu and novaseline will be hosting it. Just doing the roles and mechanics and then watching from the sidelines



Nice 

I will


----------



## Legend (Jul 30, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I've never been caught by a trap really, except maybe by LB. That was one of the best longcons.


for shame


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 30, 2018)

Legend said:


> for shame


You've probably been caught by tons of traps, just show you dem fake titties and you're bagged. 

I've never done more than mock flirt with potential girls online. I run by the "no girls on the internet" mindset unless given verifiable proof.


----------



## Legend (Jul 30, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> You've probably been caught by tons of traps, just show you dem fake titties and you're bagged.
> 
> I've never done more than mock flirt with potential girls online. I run by the "no girls on the internet" mindset unless given verifiable proof.


Lies and Slander sir


----------



## Aries (Jul 30, 2018)

Everyone is Bi online, easy way to save yourself from embarrassment when it turns out the girl you want to bang turns out to be a dude. Just  close your eyes and make believe cause once your in you wont notice the difference


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 30, 2018)

Aries said:


> In August coming back to sit down on my throne as The  NF Role Madness King



Then bad timing on me to take my break.


----------



## Magic (Jul 30, 2018)

Welcome to the TRAP HOUSE.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 30, 2018)

I'd be more interested in the history pf reverse traps on NF.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 30, 2018)

I started my time on NF in the section with the highest % of girls : the fanclub section


----------



## Aries (Jul 30, 2018)

Superman said:


> Then bad timing on me to take my break.



The entire August? I feel very good about this game. With Iwandesu and novaseline as the hosts i feel the game is in good hands. As their hosting that game ill be making roles for the sequel. Pokemon Gold/Silver Mafia


----------



## Stelios (Jul 30, 2018)

blast in the past




           Element are cruising on a wave of success following the highly   
            acclaimed "Akasha" debut in 1999 on Aries Records and the       
            popular album "Transform", released on Liquid Audio during       
            2000, being licensed numerous times since then. The band's       
            breakthrough was additionally promoted by German TV trailer     
            productions, and remixes for Swedish acts, 'Tiamat' and 'Lucy   
            Fire'. Element's unforgettable live performances around the     
            world have quickly established the act as one of Germany's most  
            sought after progressive trance bands around.                   

            Ready to greet the summer with a cutting edge album of indie     
            vocal influenced progressive hits, Element present their second  
            album as knewly signed artists with Spirit Zone Recordings.     
            'Full Moon' was jointly composed, arranged and engineered by     
            band trio Marc Engemann, Dieter Gerbe and Dirk Draeger. With     
            his extensive indie background Dirk is responsible for the       
            hypnotic vocals, as in tracks 'Turn to Me' or 'Can You Feel     
            Me', both two smooth progressive cuts with retro type gothic     
            influences. Element's uncompromising musical concept and the     
            songs' danceable qualities are superbly represented on 'Full     
            Moon'; flowing arrangements, elaborate drums and elevating       
            synth leads backed up by a wealth of audio sensory textures and  
            manipulations ('Dakota', 'Outside World').                       

            Element's 'Full Moon' is promising to become a summer favourite  
            throughout the globe's trance floors this season. The cross     
            compatible progressive appeal, from morning psy-trance to UK     
            trance, assured by immaculate production, make 'Full Moon' an   
            outstanding innovative album for the pulse of the moment.


----------



## Magic (Jul 30, 2018)

K I can host a West World game for august.


----------



## Aries (Jul 30, 2018)

I have 5 Pokemon Games planned. From Pokemon Red/Blue all the way to Black/White. Should I end it in Black/White? If i do a "sixth" game should it be a Pokemon Colosseum/Gale of Darkness Game or Black/White 2


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 30, 2018)

A shame when having a life gets in the way of playing a mafia game.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 30, 2018)

Aries said:


> In August coming back to sit down on my throne as The  NF Role Madness High Court Jester





Big Mom said:


> A shame when having a life gets in the way of playing a mafia game.



Must be stressful having a life. If I had such a busy schedule I couldn't spare 5 minutes to post I'd be very anxious and stressed.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 30, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Must be stressful having a life. If I had such a busy schedule I couldn't spare 5 minutes to post I'd be very anxious and stressed.



I'm sorry you have very little going on in your life.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 30, 2018)

Tiger said:


> Must be stressful having a life. If I had such a busy schedule I couldn't spare 5 minutes to post I'd be very anxious and stressed.



Not sure of Big Mom's circumstances but there are days that I have to postpone taking a shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Jul 30, 2018)

I've heard that lame-duck excuse too many times.

There has never been a game I was involved in where I couldn't log on for 5-10 minutes before bed or during a break, or any number of times during an incredibly busy day.

It is refreshing to hear someone say "sorry, I valued my free time more than the internet". At least that's the honest truth. Not "I had no time to"-- because that's never been true ever.

Married with a puppy and a full time job. Weekly standing appointments multiple nights of the week and a Netflix habit. I've never been mod-blocked in a mafia game when you have a full 24 hours to post.

I've definitely gotten so busy that I can't keep up with the pace of a game, but I had too much respect for the people who made it to just forget/ignore its existence.

So nah. 

People who inactive their way to a mod-kill or otherwise just don't show up for games need to be more scrutinized by the community. NF is the worst for it as far and wide as you can look because no one speaks the truth or thinks it's a big deal. I do, on both accounts.

To you, Big Mom specifically, I politely suggested you set an alarm when you mentioned you thought the day ended at a different time and missed Day 7, and you came back at me with "No offense, this is the only day I missed." Not sure how that's relevant to my suggestion, but to not take my advice, then miss the next day and have the nerve to say we ended the day early... just no.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 30, 2018)

On another note,

> Gen 1 Pokemon master race.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 30, 2018)

Granted but let's not forget that not everybody is the same


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 30, 2018)

Leggo dice beat me nibbas


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 30, 2018)

WTF fuck dice


----------



## Stelios (Jul 30, 2018)

Lord Genome said:


> WTF fuck dice



once a loser always a loser


----------



## Stelios (Jul 30, 2018)

j/k i just wanted to wind you up

fuck you james

pass the weed


----------



## Aries (Jul 30, 2018)

Gen 1 pokemon sweeping followed by gen 2. All is right in the world


----------



## Tiger (Jul 30, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Granted but let's not forget that not everybody is the same



I certainly don't expect every player to be dedicated and respectful or to be at a standard one of the most active players sets.

I set the bar at "don't forget you are playing", and honestly..._that's pretty low.
_
You know how it is when you're texting a potential lover, and your texts are engaging, prompt, and expressive...and then they respond a day later with "k". That's a clear sign that they're just not that into you. That's basically the same as someone flaking on a game you're hosting. Because if the game was important to them, they wouldn't forget. And if they were busy, but knew they really wanted to play still, they'd set themselves a reminder.

And no one ever said people _should_ prioritize mafia over real life. Even though decent hosts often have to. Just be honest about it and don't try to blame others. 

"I had more important things to do and wasn't very invested in the game."

Is better than,

"I was too busy to play."

Both are a mild insult, but only one is true.

When people come here from other communities to play big games with us, they're often surprised at the number of mod-kills and no-shows. Here people are just numb to it and don't know any better. But it's frankly embarrassing. Hopefully the community starts coming down on it a bit harder and I'm not the only host willing to find their voice and speak out.

At least this time around I feel like I'm leaving the place in good shape and good hands. Just would like to also feel as if the community at large recognized which habits should be broken.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 30, 2018)

Tiger said:


> I've heard that lame-duck excuse too many times.
> 
> There has never been a game I was involved in where I couldn't log on for 5-10 minutes before bed or during a break, or any number of times during an incredibly busy day.
> 
> ...



I debated whether to dignify this with a response or to let it go, but I have decided to respond since you seem so arrogant. I genuinely did not get a chance to log on, both days, to respond. When I did get the free time to log on, I did, and messaged you (it happen to be during the night phase). Today, I logged in 20 minutes too late to respond to the day phase, but at least I tried. What I think is making you most annoyed is that you believe people prioritize their life, and have the same time management skills that you do. You believe because you can do it, everyone else can and should be able to. Life doesn't work like that. As I explained, this weekend was very busy for me, and I was unable to log on. And prior to this game, I never was modblocked or killed for inactivity either, to my knowledge. So calling for me to be scrutinized is taking it way too far. I can sit here and list the reasons why I didn't have time/what I was busy with, but I don't have. 

I apologize if I made it seem as if I didn't care about your game, that wasn't the case. I was having fun, and wanted to play some more, but my life got busy and I was unable to meet the requirements for those two days. A testament to this is the fact that I wasn't inactive for an entire cycle, I was in contact with you during the night phase. 

I apologize for the miscommunication, I did not interpret your suggestion as polite, I interpreted it as an insult against me. I also apologize that you misinterpreted what I said. I didn't say that the phase ended early, I said that the phase times ended earlier. During the first few phases, it usually ended about 4pm my time which was perfect for me to post. The last few phases ended at about 1pm my time, which was an inconvenient time for me. 

Tiger, nothing but respect for you. I give you a lot of credit for managing and creating such a complicated and creative mafia game such as this one. But do not imply that I am a lazy, unsympathetic person. 

But on that, if this is the way mafia is today, I do not care to play mafia anymore.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 30, 2018)

@Aries sorry bro. I am not up for mafia right now. I will be posting, but I just do not feel like playing. All I had interest left for was favorites (....and warcraft). I hope I do not miss out before you run out on your current groove.


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2018)

“That pile of clothes under your bed? There’s a role for that.”

-CR


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2018)

Joke


----------



## Stelios (Jul 30, 2018)

Ha ha


----------



## Stelios (Jul 30, 2018)

2 x ha


----------



## Aries (Jul 30, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Aries sorry bro. I am not up for mafia right now. I will be posting, but I just do not feel like playing. All I had interest left for was favorites (....and warcraft). I hope I do not miss out before you run out on your current groove.



I see, its understand able bro, i know that feeling of being burnt out. I felt the same the end of last year early 2018. Its a shame though will miss out on this game cause i feel its a theme you would enjoy. If cant join this game i will say join Pokemon Gold/Silver. It will start either in September or October


----------



## Magic (Jul 30, 2018)

Big Mom said:


> But on that, if this is the way mafia is today, I do not care to play mafia anymore.



Yeah you got* mod killed for inactivity.


----------



## Aries (Jul 30, 2018)

If your thinking of making a comeback or joining a mafia game for the first time but feel like you may not have the time for it, joining a 40+ player game is not the way to go. Start small


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 30, 2018)

Lord Genome said:


> Leggo dice beat me nibbas



Get cucked nibba


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 30, 2018)

I LOST TO A 3


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 30, 2018)

Ok nevermind im just actually retarded


----------



## Magic (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Jul 30, 2018)

I looked up digivice prices on amazon, super expensive.

Saw some gold pokedex shit selling for 10k US wtf.


----------



## Aries (Jul 30, 2018)

Playing Megaman X7. Once you unlock X the game gets good. Enjoying myself playing it much more then when Zero and Axl were only option. Shame had to wait half way to finishing the game to unlock him


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 30, 2018)

Tiger said:


> On another note,
> 
> > Gen 1 Pokemon master race.



fucking TRUE dude 

there was 150(151) pokemon....and that was counting HELLA rare/legendary pokemon that nobody had seen in a bajillion years, genetically engineered pokemon, and 'extinct'/fossizilied pokemon

to asspull fucking 100 more pokemon in generation 2........fuck off

now its upwards of like 1000?

kids these days dont give a shit about continuity but i care about >my< immersion


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 30, 2018)

MAD said:


> fucking TRUE dude
> 
> there was 150(151) pokemon....and that was counting HELLA rare/legendary pokemon that nobody had seen in a bajillion years, genetically engineered pokemon, and 'extinct'/fossizilied pokemon
> 
> ...



Calm down there pops.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 30, 2018)

I see old lady @Melodie can still rate but not post anymore. Lost your nerve grandma?


----------



## Aries (Jul 31, 2018)

Wado praising gen 1 pokemon but doesn't sign up for that gen 1 pokemon mafia game


----------



## Aries (Jul 31, 2018)

*Pokemon Trainer* *Gym Leader Lt Surge*

-[Pokemon]-Raichu

[*ThunderShock*] When this is activated you can target any player and role block them for a cycle
[*Thunder Wave*] When this is activated you can target any player and block them from rolling the dice for one cycle
[*Tail Whip*] When this is activated you can target one anti town pokemon with protection or immune to kill shots and lower their defense making them vulnerable to killshots or actions for the cycle. Works three times but cant target the same pokemon twice
[*Secret Power*] When this is activated you gain either a one shot doctor, investigation, Bulletproof, another roleblock or a kill shot ability via rng. Works four times

TM Item-[*Shock Wave*] When this is activated you can target any player and use a super kill, if the player is killed you obtain their vote power, items and pokeballs. Works once

*Pokemon Trainer* *Gym Leader Erika*

-[Pokemon]-Vileplume
[*Stun Spore*] When this is activated when a player fails to capture a Wild Pokemon during the cycle you can prevent the Wild Pokemon from fleeing and via host try to capture the pokemon yourself. works one Wild Pokemon per cycle.
[*Pedal Dance*] When this is activated you can target any player and attach 2-3 votes on to them. The players pokemon becomes confused for a cycle and has a 50/50 chance of either having his abilities nexus'd to someone else or hitting itself in confusion. Works twice
[*Aromatherapy*] When this is activated you can protect yourself and 2 other players from actions. Works twice
[*Sleep Powder*] When this is activated you can target any player and prevent them from performing actions for one cycle. The following cycle they must roll a dice of 1-4 to decide which phase will the effects wear off. Works three times

TM Item-[*Mega Drain*] When this is activated you can target any player and absorb half their abilities. One as  a one shot and the other as a 2 shot. Works once​


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 31, 2018)

Big Mom said:


> I said that the phase times ended earlier. During the first few phases, it usually ended about 4pm my time which was perfect for me to post. The last few phases ended at about 1pm my time, which was an inconvenient time for me.





Phases have been ending at pretty much the same time all game long, with the phase where Tiger was on vacation being the only exception.
That was only 1 phase though.

It's always sad when people don't know how time works.


----------



## Legend (Jul 31, 2018)

You should base it on the manga which is better than the games


----------



## Magic (Jul 31, 2018)

*Aries style mafia game post except no roles are revealed 
*​Experience the first vacation destination where you can live without limits. Westworld is a meticulously crafted and artfully designed park offering an unparalleled, immersive world where you have the freedom to become who you’ve always wanted to be — or who you never knew you were. Exist free of rules, laws or judgment. No impulse is taboo. Our hosts are here to fulfill your every desire. They look forward to serving you



There are two type of townies in this game. Reflective of the type of choices you make in this game.



*[White Hat]* –

or

*[Black Hat]* -





There are Guests; Human players in the park and Hosts, lifelike androids who are there to accommodate and enrich the game experience of the Guests. The Hosts are not aware they are Hosts.


​I'll post up sign ups when I'm done making roles...Oh boy Karma system and rpg mechanics in a mafia game....

Oh boy.

=[

and remember

...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 31, 2018)

I wrote the above like months ago lol.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 31, 2018)

Nice


----------



## Magic (Jul 31, 2018)

Game will feature narratives, "quests" like @Shizune Rpg mafia, except uhhhh going to write it all beforehand and decide rewards etc.

So I can like balance the game? I don't like making it up on the fly.

freedom to acquire rewards and build out your role, regardless if mafia or town.
Freedom to align yourself with different factions if a Guest.
Hosts who are integral to certain quests can provide more info given from me the "Host".

Little mini game activity shit and weird stuff.

and little narrative event stuff will be triggered on certain days by you the players.

Still mulling over how to handle Hosts reviving..... That is a headache. Might just give them multiple lives, but that is broken too. Ideal concept was just to have some dudes who specialize in doing the revive thing.


but yeah gotta like bust my ass and plan / write this all.  I just made a handful of roles.

Already know what factions will be in.

I need to do more research for quests etc.


----------



## Magic (Jul 31, 2018)

MonHon


----------



## Aries (Jul 31, 2018)

You've been postin' 'round, postin' 'round, postin' 'round throwin' that dirt all on my name
'Cause you knew that I, knew that I, knew that I'd call you out
You've been going 'round, going 'round, going 'round every Mafia convo in NF
'Cause you knew that I, knew that I, knew that I'd be at one, oh

I know that post is karma, ningen regret
You got me thinking 'bout when you were active, oh
And now I'm all modkilling ya for inactivity, what you expect?
But you're not coming home to play my game tonight

You just want mafia game attention
You don't want to play my game
Maybe you just hate the thought of me replacing you with someone new
Yeah, you just want mafia game attention
I knew from the start
You're just making sure I'm never gettin' over you, oh


----------



## Aries (Jul 31, 2018)

Legend said:


> You should base it on the manga which is better than the games



Havent read the manga, feel like wouldnt do it justice if based it on the manga in comparison to the games where i have loads of knowledge off in comparison


----------



## Legend (Jul 31, 2018)

Aries said:


> Havent read the manga, feel like wouldnt do it justice if based it on the manga in comparison to the games where i have loads of knowledge off in comparison


If you ever have time read the manga it will change your life.


----------



## Magic (Jul 31, 2018)

Make a good ol fashion Boston cream pie


----------



## Shiny (Jul 31, 2018)

Second season of castlevania on netflix looks solid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 31, 2018)

Typing in Boston Cream pie near me in google.


Shiny said:


> Second season of castlevania on netflix looks solid


Anime?


----------



## Shiny (Jul 31, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Typing in Boston Cream pie near me in google.
> 
> Anime?




yes, trailer is out for some days already. ill prepare myself for october


----------



## Magic (Jul 31, 2018)

Fed the wild rabbit in my yard raspberries. He loves the stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Jul 31, 2018)

My cat was able to annihilate a rabbit in my yard because under the raspberry bush is her favorite place to nap.

Rabbits love them some raspberries...


----------



## Stelios (Jul 31, 2018)

Mmm rabbit stew with onions


----------



## poutanko (Jul 31, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Fed the wild rabbit in my yard raspberries. He loves the stuff.





Tiger said:


> My cat was able to annihilate a rabbit in my yard because under the raspberry bush is her favorite place to nap.
> 
> Rabbits love them some raspberries...


... 


Stelios said:


> Mmm rabbit stew with onions


----------



## Magic (Jul 31, 2018)

Tiger said:


> My cat was able to annihilate a rabbit in my yard because under the raspberry bush is her favorite place to nap.
> 
> Rabbits love them some raspberries...


Yeah neighbors no longer have cats...
Real resurgence of wild rabbits in my area, a good handful in the yard.


----------



## Legend (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## poutanko (Jul 31, 2018)

Waiting for that too... 
Going to sleep now


----------



## Tiger (Jul 31, 2018)

I posted the day start from my phone, it's ugly though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 31, 2018)

Tiger said:


> My cat was able to annihilate a rabbit in my yard because under the raspberry bush is her favorite place to nap.
> 
> Rabbits love them some raspberries...



OK Law....if your "cat" takes down an even bigger animal....I am going to start thinking this new name of yours is trying to tell us something....literal about your animal.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 31, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Mmm rabbit stew with onions



Have you sous vide rabbit before

I recommend it it's amazing


----------



## Magic (Aug 1, 2018)

I just had one of the best dreams imaginable.

Even while I was dreaming it, I was telling the people around me. "Oh wow, do you see that! They are like faeries, those dancing lights in the clouds etc."

Lots of ultra blue , violets, glowing dancing bright blue lights and like aquamarine type things glowing in the distance. Clouds around me and we were like on a ocean like plane almost, in a platform. Environment felt underwater except not at the same time. Very dark blue.

Eating something that could pass as food with an oil. Tasted good.

but mmmm lately been thinking I haven't been dreaming and remembering what I dream of. So I was reading a book all afternoon. Before I went to sleep I thought to myself to expand my mind. Lots of vivid dreams.

There was another dream before that but uh it was very silly. Hopefully not based on a future event as there were many a drunk girl behaving stupid in it. It was fairly realistic though and I do believe I could be travelling to Florida this month....so
maybe it's predictive in some facet, but I hope not. Hopefully just hormone fueled.

but the blue area.
ah I need more like that.

did seem like a collective reflection of my favorite aspects of the sea and the islands though. A weird inner plane of water. It ended with me and the group of about 6 or so people moving forward rapidly. I find out it was an amusement ride and all fake. I got really upset and kicked the floor, demanding to go back to the area before with all the wonders. A dude I ate with tells me it's going to be okay.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 1, 2018)

Superman said:


> OK Law....if your "cat" takes down an even bigger animal....I am going to start thinking this new name of yours is trying to tell us something....literal about your animal.



You just wanna see a pic of his cat, huh?


----------



## Legend (Aug 1, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> You just wanna see a pic of his cat, huh?


oh my


----------



## Stelios (Aug 1, 2018)

Remchu is missing Greece


----------



## Aries (Aug 1, 2018)

2 more mechanics will add to the game.


*Pokemon Center:*
 Every part in the Kanto Region Map will have one Pokemon Center somewhere in the map. These can only be used when you land on them via dice roll. These Pokemon Centers protect you from actions for one cycle. First come first serve. 



*Pokemart* 

Like the Pokemon Center every part of Kanto Region Map will have one of these that can only be activated by landing on it in the map via dice roll. In here you can buy items or pokeballs.​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 1, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> You just wanna see a pic of his cat, huh?





























Yes


----------



## Didi (Aug 1, 2018)

>Favs mafia


>Favs townies without MAD to guide them


----------



## Magic (Aug 1, 2018)

Mexikorn


----------



## Lew (Aug 1, 2018)

I hate being out of the game, this is frustrating


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 1, 2018)

I'd feel bad for Lawrence but he fked me up so


----------



## Magic (Aug 1, 2018)

This game is too funny. gg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 1, 2018)

Oh shit my submitted role did something !


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 1, 2018)

Yo

I got dibs on Favorites X if this god forsaken forum is still alive in 2020


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 1, 2018)

And equally as unlikely if I’m still alive


----------



## Stelios (Aug 1, 2018)

MAD said:


> And equally as unlikely if I’m still alive



I don't care what the new hippy assholes say
fuck all the suicide sympathizers
whoever shoots himself out of this life is a fucking coward


----------



## Tiger (Aug 1, 2018)

I believe multiple people have placed dibs on Faves for the next 5 years...Someone should compile a list so nibs can work together.

Co-hosts OP


----------



## Tiger (Aug 1, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I don't care what the new hippy assholes say
> fuck all the suicide sympathizers
> whoever shoots himself out of this life is a fucking coward



I'm sure he meant because of the Chitauri invasion coming in 2019 where all of Earth's countries have to work together in a War of the Worlds scenario.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 1, 2018)

Tiger said:


> I'm sure he meant because of the Chitauri invasion coming in 2019 where all of Earth's countries have to work together in a War of the Worlds scenario.



Or the zombie apocalypse

i know


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 1, 2018)

I wonder how many posts mafia even had between them in favorites.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 1, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I don't care what the new hippy assholes say
> fuck all the suicide sympathizers
> whoever shoots himself out of this life is a fucking coward



well it was mostly the fact that i live a pretty unhealthy lifestyle and also im getting dogfucked at work but yes


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 1, 2018)

When the plane with patient zero lands, it'll be at MAD's workplace.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 1, 2018)

Eating a foot-long polish sausage for lunch.

There's no ketchup.

Have some extra hot sauce from taco bell handy that someone left in the lunch room.

Isn't terrible...but I can already tell I'll be paying for it later.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 1, 2018)

MAD said:


> well it was mostly the fact that i live a pretty unhealthy lifestyle and also im getting dogfucked at work but yes


----------



## sworder (Aug 1, 2018)

All 3 mafias this game


----------



## Stelios (Aug 1, 2018)

sworder said:


> All 3 mafias this game


----------



## Magic (Aug 1, 2018)

sworder said:


> All 3 mafias this game


Lawrence played decently. 

Sad to see him fall.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 1, 2018)

this game literally at this point


 


can you find the indie?


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 1, 2018)

sworder said:


> All 3 mafias this game


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 1, 2018)

“Ok guys, we know there are multiple mafias. Town seems to be aggressive and active. How do we control the game?” 



*“JeSuS iS a CuLtIsT”*​


----------



## Stelios (Aug 1, 2018)

we were born too late


----------



## Aries (Aug 1, 2018)

Fine guys I will host Favorites again


































OBD Favorites


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 1, 2018)

MAD said:


> Yo
> 
> I got dibs on Favorites X if this god forsaken forum is still alive in 2020


MAD-WPK 2020


No desire to play Favorites, might as well help out with every one. So long as I don't procrastinate too much...


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## God (Aug 1, 2018)

Ayyyyy


----------



## Magic (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Aug 1, 2018)

Kappa


----------



## Santí (Aug 1, 2018)

Cubey said:


> Crossed another line?



Yes you did


----------



## Santí (Aug 1, 2018)

Cubey said:


> Stop defending him santi. He got assblasted cuz I expressed my opinion on a topic that needs to be addressed like suicide and attacked first. Also the fact that he’s dismissing depression and crippling circumstances as cowardice. There’s a reason no one likes him. I know you have to mediate but pls let me do this. We both know he deserves it



Rip into him all you want, keep the man’s family out of it though


----------



## Magic (Aug 1, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Magic (Aug 1, 2018)

new avy get?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 1, 2018)

I motion that we stop discussing whatever the latest drama is and move to Remchu's women pics.


----------



## Legend (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## sworder (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Aug 1, 2018)

She can get it


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 1, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


>


Are you really surprised by this?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 1, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Are you really surprised by this?



I'm never surprised.

I just like the emote.


----------



## Legend (Aug 1, 2018)

@Shizune are you ok with the delay?


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Aug 1, 2018)

Alright my dudes, I’m going to need both of you to take a step back from this thread and go to your happy place, have a candy bar, listen to screams rap, really anything you want. 

@Cubey I know you’re upset, and this subject is always touchy but it wasn’t right for you to become hostile like that to his family. I know that you can understand that. 

@Stelios You shouldn’t have replied back and kept this going, put him on ignore and don’t engage. 

Deleting the comments, consider this is a warning. Anything else that happens will be up to @Santi and @iwandesu

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Magic (Aug 1, 2018)

Never a dull day.


----------



## God (Aug 1, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> Alright my dudes, I’m going to need both of you to take a step back from this thread and go to your happy place, have a candy bar, listen to screams rap, really anything you want.
> 
> @Cubey I know you’re upset, and this subject is always touchy but it wasn’t right for you to become hostile like that to his family. I know that you can understand that.
> 
> ...



Killjoy


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Aug 1, 2018)

Cubey said:


> Killjoy


How rood tbh 


This is why I hope the rats get you


----------



## God (Aug 1, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> How rood tbh
> 
> 
> This is why I hope the rats get you


----------



## Stelios (Aug 1, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> Alright my dudes, I’m going to need both of you to take a step back from this thread and go to your happy place, have a candy bar, listen to screams rap, really anything you want.
> 
> @Cubey I know you’re upset, and this subject is always touchy but it wasn’t right for you to become hostile like that to his family. I know that you can understand that.
> 
> ...




Do you think this is funny?

He got triggered from me saying that suicide is a coward’s action, threatened to rape my wife and kid, admitted he bought a gun and have previously admitted that he suffered from schizophrenia and god  syndrome and that he got medical treatement irl for those.

I m 200% that he is contemplating suicide for quite some time now. I will remind you @Larcher and @ane case where she called on hospital to help Larcher.

 Better safe than sorry. I m reporting him for real for potential hazard to himself and other people. You should keep those posts and his original post address details as well as mine.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Aug 1, 2018)

Stelios, I never said it was funny. I’m letting the mods of this section decide what punishments they want to give. I’m not familiar with this section and the mods that you always see here know it better. Also, you don’t stoop to their level, he made it personal but that doesn’t make it ok for you to insinuate personal things about him. 

I’m taking this seriously, I need you to step back and let us handle it, because it will be handled.


----------



## Magic (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Aug 1, 2018)

How to escalate things to real world consequence volume 1. 

On sale now.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Aug 1, 2018)

Thank you for understanding. 


Carry on with your shitposting everyone


----------



## Magic (Aug 1, 2018)

I have a dream, that one day.
all beef will be eradicated.

No bashing,
no flaming,
just brothers being brothers.

someday


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 1, 2018)

I'll have you know your all silly


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 1, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> Thank you for understanding.
> 
> 
> Carry on with your shitposting everyone



> carry on

Like we ever stopped.


----------



## God (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Aug 1, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> > carry on
> 
> Like we ever stopped.


Really  

Imma need you guys to shitpost better, my 75 year old grandmother can shitposting better than this


----------



## Melodie (Aug 1, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> Really
> 
> Imma need you guys to shitpost better, my 75 year old grandmother can shitposting better than this



Not surprising, Waffles is 76 years old.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 1, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> Really
> 
> Imma need you guys to shitpost better, my 75 year old grandmother can shitposting better than this



We like to go shittier instead of better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 1, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Not surprising, Waffles is 76 years old.



I guess this is payback for me agreeing with Santi.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Aug 1, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Not surprising, Waffles is 76 years old.



Welp should we plan his funeral now  


Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> We like to go shittier instead of better.



I need you to go shittier and better


----------



## Santí (Aug 1, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> I guess this is payback for me agreeing with Santi.



You’ve agreed with me?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 1, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> Welp should we plan his funeral now
> 
> 
> I need you to go shittier and better



I'm getting cremated.
I think.
Maybe.

I can only do one of two.
And it isn't better.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 1, 2018)

Santi said:


> You’ve agreed with me?



On Melodie being scum.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Aug 1, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> I'm getting cremated.
> I think.
> Maybe.
> 
> ...


You should then have someone spread your ashes over your laptop so you’ll be part of NF forever 

You disappoint me Waffles


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 1, 2018)

Waffles will live long enough where we can digitize his brain to be immortalized on the internet.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 1, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> You should then have someone spread your ashes over your laptop so you’ll be part of NF forever
> 
> You disappoint me Waffles



I'll have my ashes being dumped somewhere methinks.

Story of my life lol.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 1, 2018)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Waffles will live long enough where we can digitize his brain to be immortalized on the internet.



Pretty sure I'd prefer death.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 1, 2018)

There should be enough of you on the internet already where someone could make a Waffles bot


----------



## Didi (Aug 1, 2018)

MAD said:


> Yo
> 
> I got dibs on Favorites X if this god forsaken forum is still alive in 2020




you don't got to keep repeating it, everyone knows already we're hosting FAVS X: 2020 edition


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Aug 1, 2018)

We’re all just toast in the wind, some of us buttered, some of us jammed, and some of us burnt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 1, 2018)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> There should be enough of you on the internet already where someone could make a Waffles bot



You're probably right.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 1, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> Thank you for understanding.
> 
> 
> Carry on with your shitposting everyone


You can erase the posts but I have screenshots of the real life threats he posted. I will wait for the consensus of administration on the matter and please keep me in the loop tabarnak


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 1, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> We’re all just toast in the wind, some of us buttered, some of us jammed, and some of us burnt



What about unleavened and toasted with a side of hummus.


----------



## Didi (Aug 1, 2018)

wait what the fuck did I miss
goddamn mods deleting the spicy shit



WolfPrinceKouga said:


> MAD-WPK 2020
> 
> 
> No desire to play Favorites, might as well help out with every one. So long as I don't procrastinate too much...




MAD-Didi 2020 has been in place for a while now, tho I wouldn't mind a third voice for co-hosting balance


----------



## God (Aug 1, 2018)

Sooo... how bout that kobe huh?


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 1, 2018)

Didi said:


> wait what the fuck did I miss
> goddamn mods deleting the spicy shit
> 
> 
> ...



I got u fam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Aug 1, 2018)

Cubey said:


> Sooo... how bout that kobe huh?


Yeah he’s really been playing baseball well huh


----------



## Legend (Aug 1, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> I'll have my ashes being dumped somewhere methinks.
> 
> Story of my life lol.


*crumbs


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 1, 2018)

Didi I agree 100%


----------



## God (Aug 1, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> Yeah he’s really been playing baseball well huh



That time he beat Michael Jordan and the knicks was pretty grand


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 1, 2018)

Wait didi how is ur rep power so much more than mine

Have I been out of the rep game that long

Have I always sucked


Making it buy by my join date

Damn feels bad


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## sworder (Aug 1, 2018)

whoever does the next favorites

if someone does SEVEN SUPERKILLS in a row, at least have one fucking person die that's not an accident


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 1, 2018)

Didi said:


> wait what the fuck did I miss
> goddamn mods deleting the spicy shit
> 
> 
> ...


That is really what I'm for, an advisor more than a co-host. I won't make any roles unless I particularly love a submission and you're okay with me making it. Did the same with Favorites VIII, Kylo Ren is the only role I made.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 1, 2018)

This game obviously isn't over but from a balance standpoint favorites 3 is still my favorite


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 1, 2018)

Lord Genome said:


> This game obviously isn't over but from a balance standpoint favorites 3 is still my favorite



Did you win that one ?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 1, 2018)

sworder said:


> whoever does the next favorites
> 
> if someone does SEVEN SUPERKILLS in a row, at least have one fucking person die that's not an accident


To be fair, that was one of the most fucked spots for that Teleporter to go. Three people immune to kills(two of thosr due to a one-shot), one with multiple lives, one with an armor they normally wouldn't have at that time but got buffed by Nicki Minaj and the other two with one-time protections. Everyone there did end up dying that phase other then the ones immune.


----------



## Magic (Aug 1, 2018)

_*Legion Solos*_


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 1, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> Did you win that one ?



I almost did 

Shin win they game


----------



## Tiger (Aug 1, 2018)

sworder said:


> whoever does the next favorites
> 
> if someone does SEVEN SUPERKILLS in a row, at least have one fucking person die that's not an accident



This game has had a sufficient number of successful kills by cycle 9.

Maybe if people would pull their head out of their ass and not aim their kills at the same people who keep being immune to them, there'd be more of that spicy bloodshed you value so highly, lol

"Oh, LG tanked eighteen kills? I better swing my big Super-Kill peen at him...this time it will work."


----------



## sworder (Aug 1, 2018)

Lord Genome said:


> This game obviously isn't over but from a balance standpoint favorites 3 is still my favorite



I agree



WolfPrinceKouga said:


> To be fair, that was one of the most fucked spots for that Teleporter to go. Three people immune to kills(two of thosr due to a one-shot), one with multiple lives, one with an armor they normally wouldn't have at that time but got buffed by Nicki Minaj and the other two with one-time protections. Everyone there did end up dying that phase other then the ones immune.



that's cuz there was a lot of mafia there 

I remember the first day phase wanting to kill Santi and feeling a bit bad removing him from the game D1. little did I know all 12 total kills would fail to kill anyone at all


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 1, 2018)

Lord Genome said:


> This game obviously isn't over but from a balance standpoint favorites 3 is still my favorite


As the creator of Favorites III, I can only agree in the sense of everyone being OP so no ones OP. Psuedo-investigations impacted the game too much, especially Lindsay Lohan/Laix screwing over your mafia especially with that. Some roles were broken like Gohan(bless that role dying early and Sora locking the key on his grave). The mafias individual abilities weren't very impressive as I was thinking of the faction bonuses making up for that, though there weren't many super powered town roles either(only really Quick Ben, Gohan, Simon and maybe 1-2 others). An amazing array of indies in that game.

It was the best of my Favorites in total fun factor but the least balanced. Favorites V if we hadn't proscrastinated so much as to give us more time to balance and didn't make some dumb in the moment decisions(ultra +2), would have had the best design and balance of any of my Favorites. The mafia faction bonuses in that one were a thing of beauty.

Reality Warpers were too balanced to win. The only faction I would change very little about in a hypothetical rebalancing.


----------



## Magic (Aug 1, 2018)

Tiger said:


> This game has had a sufficient number of successful kills by cycle 9.
> 
> Maybe if people would pull their head out of their ass and not aim their kills at the same people who keep being immune to them, there'd be more of that spicy bloodshed you value so highly, lol
> 
> "Oh, LG tanked eighteen kills? I better swing my big Super-Kill peen at him...this time it will work."



Yeah I don'*t get why people didn't aim at the other townies. So much focus on Harry Dresden.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 1, 2018)

People tend to forgot that Himura's RNGesus bullshit with his 25% chance to redirect any kill to his basically super-BP ass made all the kills for two nights straight fail.

That role pains me to even think about having made.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 1, 2018)

Favorites 1 is still my favorite.

Because people didn't know I was evil yet, and I got away with so much. 

SK wins 1st Faves...always feels good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 1, 2018)

Also Cubey was there not reviving anyone with my underwhelming White Mage role. 

So much of the bad forgotten due to the epic endgame showdown of LG vs Evil Bastards mafia vs Sandro&Don Patch. Still regret not just having Law be culted by Twilight Sparkle and unleashing Apocalypse Ponies.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 1, 2018)

I rep for 3,800 which I suppose is respectable given I have mainly sticked to niche sections like the Konoha Colosseum. I could easily have been getting a lot of reps/MotM if I posted more often in the NBD proper.


----------



## Didi (Aug 1, 2018)

I rep for 10,5k nowadays, would've been more in the old system where rep was the main factor


----------



## Legend (Aug 1, 2018)

What are the ranks anymore?


----------



## Magic (Aug 1, 2018)

I lift for 11k nowadays,


----------



## Didi (Aug 1, 2018)

Legend said:


> What are the ranks anymore?



ranks are still the same, though I can't find the FAQ page anymore listing them


----------



## God (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## poutanko (Aug 1, 2018)

I missed the drama


----------



## Shiny (Aug 1, 2018)

me as himura 


Badaroach was pure cancer


----------



## Didi (Aug 1, 2018)

Lord Genome said:


> mmm might be my nostolgia glasses but i dont remember any roles being blatently op? maybe there were idk but i just remmeber near the end it was between my mafia, badas mafia, shin(op indie) and town
> 
> my master plan would have lynched shin but i fucked up
> 
> ...




you've had 11 years to move beyond the level of 'woah, 1m rep'


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 1, 2018)

Didi said:


> you've had 11 years to move beyond the level of 'woah, 1m rep'



Shitposting in the obd is not optimal for rep


----------



## Aries (Aug 1, 2018)

Bring back Mr. Beans


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 1, 2018)

Lord Genome said:


> mmm might be my nostolgia glasses but i dont remember any roles being blatently op? maybe there were idk but i just remmeber near the end it was between my mafia, badas mafia, shin(op indie) and town
> 
> my master plan would have lynched shin but i fucked up
> 
> ...


The balance problems in Favorites III were more in things I hadn't anticipated when making certain roles like Lindsay Lohan's abilities being able to act as a sort of investigation due to the limitations on which alignments some could be used on. Also a lot of % chance based stuff like Himura's that could swing things hard. Only roles I would mark as actually OP relative to their faction as a whole and their wincon are Simon, Quick Ben and Gohan though even then anti-town had the tools to wreck them. 

Yeah Favorites III was probably the most balanced. IV is also a contender though the global janitor for q cycle one-shot was disgusting, Elemental Masters in general were superior to the other two mafia. Bishonen mafia in III had the weakest faction bonus but also had a strong lineup of individual roles...they just sucked outside of @sworder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 1, 2018)

I remember Favorites fondly, when it went all DBZ and their was power levels n shit. The Crisis of Infinite Earths of our time.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 1, 2018)

I'm also just a perfectionist to an extent so I can't help but focus on the things I did wrong.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 1, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> MAD-WPK 2020
> 
> 
> No desire to play Favorites, might as well help out with every one. So long as I don't procrastinate too much...





Didi said:


> you don't got to keep repeating it, everyone knows already we're hosting FAVS X: 2020 edition





Didi said:


> wait what the fuck did I miss
> goddamn mods deleting the spicy shit
> 
> 
> ...



IT IS DONE

WDW


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 1, 2018)

See you all in 2020


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 1, 2018)

Shiny said:


> me as himura
> 
> 
> Badaroach was pure cancer


I would think @Badalight thinks the same of you after you cockblocked the mafias kills and cucked him specifically by making him unable to use kills permanently until your death.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 1, 2018)

That's almost as bad as what azn did to Oddjutsu. 

Allegedly

Cause game isn't over yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 2, 2018)

I already know what my next favorites submission would be


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 2, 2018)

This cubey v stelios thing,tho


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 2, 2018)

Also faves 9 is mine


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 2, 2018)

MAD said:


> I already know what my next favorites submission would be



Me too, another one of my Light Novel favorites


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 2, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Also faves 9 is mine


I'm ready for the role list to take up a whole page at 50ppp


----------



## Stelios (Aug 2, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> This cubey v stelios thing,tho



He is mentally ill he should not be here let alone threatening to rape families. My reaction has been very tame until now. Is he banned yet?


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2018)

Interesting


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 2, 2018)

nibba said what?


----------



## Stelios (Aug 2, 2018)

MAD said:


> nibba said what?



That he will rape my wife and kid.


----------



## Emberguard (Aug 2, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Also faves 9 is mine


 Might as well link you to my Favourites submission for the next round now: 
began his presidency by refusing

 ^ Specifically the dice from that comic. Currently something like 245 chapters and counting, each chapter is preeettttyyyy long. You may want to either start reading, or google a wiki. But it'd make an amazing Favourites character


----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 2, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Also faves 9 is mine



WPK wants to co-host every Favs until the end of time.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 2, 2018)

Stelios said:


> He is mentally ill he should not be here let alone threatening to rape families. My reaction has been very tame until now. Is he banned yet?


For wathever reason i cant acess some of the deleted posts. 
But yeah, i dont see how this is not ending With some short of punishment if it got this bad.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 2, 2018)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> That's almost as bad as what azn did to Oddjutsu.
> 
> Allegedly
> 
> Cause game isn't over yet.


I don't mind, you just take minor setbacks like that and turn them into oportunities.  I made a bullshit claim and had a field day on the thread


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 2, 2018)

MAD said:


> “Ok guys, we know there are multiple mafias. Town seems to be aggressive and active. How do we control the game?”
> 
> 
> 
> *“JeSuS iS a CuLtIsT”*​


That was my idea, I think it went down pretty well for a while there


----------



## Tiger (Aug 2, 2018)

MAD said:


> nibba said what?





Stelios said:


> That he will rape my wife and kid.



And was then treated like a lovable, yet misbehaving scamp afterwards. From an outsider's perspective, anyway.

I've seen enough behind the scenes to know that the outward calm response in here may be the tip of the iceberg, but we can only gauge what we see.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 2, 2018)

Someone should make the burden thing a legit role passive, get away with all sorts of shit

Was there anyone that I didn't piss off during the game?


----------



## sworder (Aug 2, 2018)

Tiger said:


> And was then treated like a lovable, yet misbehaving scamp afterwards. From an outsider's perspective, anyway.


cubey should have been instantly banned but mods are carebears

you'd think santi would have been different but no it's all the same


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 2, 2018)

Believing in Santi in 2018


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Aug 2, 2018)

Tiger said:


> And was then treated like a lovable, yet misbehaving scamp afterwards. From an outsider's perspective, anyway.
> 
> I've seen enough behind the scenes to know that the outward calm response in here may be the tip of the iceberg, but we can only gauge what we see.



It wasn’t that, I was just trying to diffuse the situation somewhat, and get them to stop 



sworder said:


> cubey should have been instantly banned but mods are carebears
> 
> you'd think santi would have been different but no it's all the same



You’re right, but I wanted to let the section mods get a say in what kind of punishment they saw fit to give. Unfortunately, they got busy with irl stuff so I gave them until today to do something, nothing was done when I woke up so I went ahead and did it myself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 2, 2018)

tbh for an offense of that nature there’s no need to wait for a section mods input lol

that should be an instant ban of an undetermined length and then u guys could hash out the logistics of it in court


----------



## SupremeKage (Aug 2, 2018)

I'll be hosting Favourites in 2030, that is my year don't steal it.

[HASHTAG]#FurryKingdom[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Aug 2, 2018)

MAD said:


> tbh for an offense of that nature there’s no need to wait for a section mods input lol
> 
> that should be an instant ban of an undetermined length and then u guys could hash out the logistics of it in court


Yeah you’re right, I’m new to this role and didn’t want to step on any toes (section mods). 

I apologize for dropping the ball

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Santí (Aug 2, 2018)

sworder said:


> cubey should have been instantly banned but mods are carebears
> 
> you'd think santi would have been different but no it's all the same



The whole thing happened right as I was getting out of work, so my goal at that moment was just to diffuse the situation so it doesn’t escalate even further as I was driving home. Got home, went grocery shopping, and had to cook for my lunch today.

Then my friends invited me to a party, I got stoned, and then I woke up this morning like “oh right... I still need to deal with this”


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 2, 2018)

Santi said:


> The whole thing happened right as I was getting out of work, so my goal at that moment was just to diffuse the situation so it doesn’t escalate even further as I was driving home. Got home, went grocery shopping, and had to cook for my lunch today.
> 
> Then my friends invited me to a party, I got stoned, and then I woke up this morning like “oh right... I still need to deal with this”



......terrible.....ban yourself.


----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2018)

That was a goooooood favorites.


----------



## Santí (Aug 2, 2018)

Superman said:


> ......terrible.....ban yourself.


----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2018)

PSA: Santi you should have stayed off the weed.


----------



## Didi (Aug 2, 2018)

Santi said:


> The whole thing happened right as I was getting out of work, so my goal at that moment was just to diffuse the situation so it doesn’t escalate even further as I was driving home. Got home, went grocery shopping, and had to cook for my lunch today.
> 
> Then my friends invited me to a party, I got stoned, and then I woke up this morning like “oh right... I still need to deal with this”




Why are you still a mod? That many usernotes to read?


----------



## Santí (Aug 2, 2018)

RemChu said:


> PSA: Santi you should have stayed off the weed.



_I was gonna be a good mod, but then I got high.

_


----------



## Santí (Aug 2, 2018)

Didi said:


> Why are you still a mod? That many usernotes to read?



Hardly, my own are more amusing and funnier than 98.99% of users I look at


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 2, 2018)

Santi said:


> Hardly, my own are more amusing and funnier than 98.99% of users I look at



Have you looked at mine ?
I bet those will put you to sleep in 10 seconds flat.


----------



## Didi (Aug 2, 2018)

Santi said:


> Hardly, my own are more amusing and funnier than 98.99% of users I look at




what are mine
still just bannotes?


----------



## Santí (Aug 2, 2018)

Didi said:


> what are mine
> still just bannotes?



All between 2009-12, it draughts from there because you’re a good boy now.


----------



## Didi (Aug 2, 2018)

Santi said:


> All between 2009-12, it draughts from there because you’re a good boy now.




or I just became friends with the right people in the right places


----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2018)

@Platinum Halfway done with Storm front, pretty good read so far. Love uh chapter 13 where you see why the book is called storm front and his little "date" mix up. Butcher's descriptions of women is so good. Legit vicariously want Harry to smash these chicks.  but alas his luck with ladies seems lol to start.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 2, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Butcher's descriptions of women is so good.


It gets annoying and keeps repeating until every single time a woman shows up you can bet the word breasts is gonna be 10 times on 1 page. That and some other nerd wish fulfillment is pretty annoying. Other than that it's probably my fav urban fantasy series. The writing is pretty eh until Grave Peril btw and those 3 were written as part of an uni course. It gets really good by Small Favour and Turn Coat doe.

Enjoy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 2, 2018)

Santi said:


> _I was gonna be a good mod, but then I got high.
> 
> _



>Been waiting to do this for a decade
>found weed first

I blame the current staff for waiting to long.


----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2018)

Seraphiel said:


> It gets annoying and keeps repeating until every single time a woman shows up you can bet the word breasts is gonna be 10 times on 1 page. That and some other nerd wish fulfillment is pretty annoying. Other than that it's probably my fav urban fantasy series. The writing is pretty eh until Grave Peril btw and* those 3 were written as part of an uni course*. It gets really good by Small Favour and Turn Coat doe.
> 
> Enjoy.


HAHAHAHA

I think I read that in the acknowledgements at the front of the book.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 2, 2018)

RemChu said:


> HAHAHAHA


Btw that's not hyperbole. He loves writing the world breasts.


----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2018)

Seraphiel said:


> Btw that's not hyperbole. He loves writing the world breasts.



I mostly caught on to him describing how lips curl, the corners.

lol.*


----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2018)

Yeah he probably is a boob guy.

Well Harry is * LOL


----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2018)

I likely will have to buy the next book in 3 days at the rate I'm flying through this.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 2, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I likely will have to buy the next book in 3 days at the rate I'm flying through this.


You're lucky we're probably getting the next book in Winter. The wait was 4 years.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Platinum Halfway done with Storm front, pretty good read so far. Love uh chapter 13 where you see why the book is called storm front and his little "date" mix up. Butcher's descriptions of women is so good. Legit vicariously want Harry to smash these chicks.  but alas his luck with ladies seems lol to start.



Harry's luck with women comes and goes. 

Glad you are liking it so far. Book 4 and up is when it gets really good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2018)

Seraphiel said:


> You're lucky we're probably getting the next book in Winter. The wait was 4 years.


Oh shi-


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 2, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Oh shi-


Usually it was a book a year so ya.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 2, 2018)

Mm color me interested. I m stuck with Clive Barker for ages and want something else. Is Jim Butcher vivid?


----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2018)

I go outside, feel eyes on me, same rabbit from the other day staring at me. 
I wave to him.

No more raspberries....

All I have is bananas., 

Quick google search.



> As a treat, you *can give* your pet *rabbit* fruits which *can* include *bananas*, apples, cherries, apricots, plums, pineapples, mangoes and berries. ... *Banana* peels are practically safe too for your pet *rabbit*, but *feeding* them with these sparingly is essential.Sep 2, 2013



guess I'll dice some up for him.



Banana


----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2018)

If it doesn't like it.


----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Mm color me interested. I m stuck with Clive Barker for ages and want something else. Is Jim Butcher vivid?


“Sure, we'd faced some things as children that a lot of kids don't. Sure, Justin had qualified for his Junior de Sade Badge in his teaching methods for dealing with pain. We still hadn't learned, though, that growing up is all about getting hurt. And then getting over it. You hurt. You recover. You move on. Odds are pretty good you're just going to get hurt again. But each time, you learn something.

Each time, you come out of it a little stronger, and at some point you realize that there are more flavors of pain than coffee. There's the little empty pain of leaving something behind - gradutaing, taking the next step forward, walking out of something familiar and safe into the unknown. There's the big, whirling pain of life upending all of your plans and expecations. There's the sharp little pains of failure, and the more obscure aches of successes that didn't give you what you thought they would. There are the vicious, stabbing pains of hopes being torn up. The sweet little pains of finding others, giving them your love, and taking joy in their life they grow and learn. There's the steady pain of empathy that you shrug off so you can stand beside a wounded friend and help them bear their burdens. 

And if you're very, very lucky, there are a very few blazing hot little pains you feel when you realized that you are standing in a moment of utter perfection, an instant of triumph, or happiness, or mirth which at the same time cannot possibly last - and yet will remain with you for life.

Everyone is down on pain, because they forget something important about it: Pain is for the living. Only the dead don't feel it.

Pain is a part of life. Sometimes it's a big part, and sometimes it isn't, but either way, it's a part of the big puzzle, the deep music, the great game. Pain does two things: It teaches you, tells you that you're alive. Then it passes away and leaves you changed. It leaves you wiser, sometimes. Sometimes it leaves you stronger. Either way, pain leaves its mark, and everything important that will ever happen to you in life is going to involve it in one degree or another.” 
―


----------



## Stelios (Aug 2, 2018)

Why the hell is this so familiar 

Also 
>mirth

Nice word


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Yeah he probably is a boob guy.
> 
> Well Harry is * LOL


Boobs you say?


----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2018)

Well little guy likes me. Doesn't run away, stepped closer and closer.

He ignored the banana slices. I even flung one close to him nearly hit him , he flinched yet stayed near >_> 

Put out some blueberries and stuff on a plate for them.


----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2018)

Not sure he will approach but eventually he should right? Not leaving that out for night, don't want to attract fucking raccoons or some shit.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2018)

Seraphiel said:


> You're lucky we're probably getting the next book in Winter. The wait was 4 years.



Yeah, it's been annoying AF. Hopefully Butcher stops pulling a George RR and starts making them more consistently after peace talks.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 2, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Yeah, it's been annoying AF. Hopefully Butcher stops pulling a George RR and starts making them more consistently after peace talks.


He's doing the next cinder spires and a Young Adult novel about Maggie in collaboration with his sister. After those two are done he's gonna start Mirror Mirror.


----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2018)

Time for some westworld research. Re watching season 1 in one sitting....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 2, 2018)

@Platinum thinking 4 years is a long time....



RemChu said:


> I go outside, feel eyes on me, same rabbit from the other day staring at me.
> I wave to him.
> 
> No more raspberries....
> ...



@poutanko has her spies everywhere....


----------



## Aries (Aug 2, 2018)

I cant wait to randomly head to the OBD and start interferring in games. 

CRazor Ramon: You know who I am but you dont know why I'm here. Im here to challenge the O Bae Dae with a game

The following day I bring in Big Cohost Sexay Kevin NoNashaline to the OBD.

Novaseline: So this is where the big boys play? Look at the adjective... Play... We aint here to play...

For weeks we will be slapping around OBD regulars in their mafia games until when all Hope is lost... Platinum makes his return to save the OBD from those 2 rascals.

Platinum then drops the leg drop on a OBDer revealing himself as the third man. Platinum then throws away his hope gimmick for a troll one.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 2, 2018)

Don't make me go Thanos on you CR


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 2, 2018)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Don't make me go Thanos on you CR



No one fears you there anymore. When they speak of you, they speak of only a washed up mod.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 2, 2018)

If only I could convince the staff of that. To them I'm still the OBD Messiah and as such I have no qualms going down in a power abuse blaze of glory. How long do you want to be banned Vasto?


----------



## Aries (Aug 2, 2018)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Don't make me go Thanos on you CR



Your time is up... Our time is now



You are gonna get the Ric Flair treatment. Putting Platinum, novaseline and myself over to make our faction legit


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 2, 2018)

It's war then. Remember when the full gravity of what you started comes crashing down on your head you started this.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 2, 2018)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> If only I could convince the staff of that. To them I'm still the OBD Messiah and as such I have no qualms going to in a power abuse blaze of glory. How long do you want to be banned Vasto?



Pfft! You get me banned? I would love to see you try! All bark and no bite ultimate sore ass. See how I mock you!


----------



## Aries (Aug 2, 2018)

The war has begun. OBD vs NF Mafia Section.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 2, 2018)

And remember Vasto you asked for this


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2018)

Vasto trying to provoke the man who slayed the waifudome


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 2, 2018)

Okay I had my fun with that @Superman


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 2, 2018)

Well that got boring quick he hasn't even come back yet.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 2, 2018)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> And remember Vasto you asked for this





Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Okay I had my fun with that @Superman





Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Well that got boring quick he hasn't even come back yet.



Ha....I flipped it on you.


which scumbag mod did the deed though.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 2, 2018)

Me


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 2, 2018)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Me



gross abuse of power for no reason. You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 2, 2018)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I have no qualms going down in a power abuse blaze of glory


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 2, 2018)

Like everyone else, I do not pay attention to what you say anymore.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 2, 2018)

I mean there was a typo in that sentence. But regardless this is all just a game we're playing.


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2018)

War Games


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 2, 2018)

Legend said:


> War Games



The best kind of games


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Aries (Aug 2, 2018)

I think we just witnessed the death and return of Superman in real time


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 3, 2018)

Aries said:


> I think we just witnessed the death and return of Superman in real time



Such is the power of a god nerd on a power trip


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 3, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> WPK wants to co-host every Favs until the end of time.


I Will definitely need it lol


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 3, 2018)

Aries said:


> The war has begun. OBD vs NF Mafia Section.


Mafia Iwan vs Calculator Iwan ?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 3, 2018)

Say guys can I dissuade you from challenging my power by proceeding with this war? Cause this user group is FUBAR and I can't mess with posts, only threads. Which means no surgical strikes. Total annihilation is the only possible outcome.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2018)

Aries said:


> The war has begun. OBD vs NF Mafia Section.



I'm down for this. I created OBD mafia, only right I destroy it


----------



## Magic (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 3, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I'm down for this. I created OBD mafia, only right I destroy it



Automatic section ban


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2018)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Automatic section ban



I'll Blade it up. You cannot stop Platista UD.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2018)

I'll finally host Jellyland 2, only to reveal it's actually an Aries game where a bomb reshuffles everyone's roles daily.

Crush everyone's will to play another game again.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 3, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I'll Blade it up. You cannot stop Platista UD.



behold, the mysterious new poster Munitalp


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 3, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I'll Blade it up. You cannot stop Platista UD.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2018)

You underestimate my ability to endure pain for the sake of entertainment. Did you not see my live leak presents: suicide by anime channel on our discord?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 3, 2018)

Your amusement won't survive my delete button.


----------



## Aries (Aug 3, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Mafia Iwan vs Calculator Iwan ?



This is all leading up to the OBD turning their backs on you for not modding the place and you walking away from the OBD only for you to reappear in the section with a darker and edgier look lurking the section. Crow Stingwandesu


----------



## Aries (Aug 3, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I'm down for this. I created OBD mafia, only right I destroy it



Hollywood Plathogan, with our new faction and our creative control we will make OBD the go to mafia section for NF for 84 weeks. This section will be losing all its stars to the OBDae


----------



## Aries (Aug 3, 2018)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Such is the power of a god nerd on a power trip



Speaking of power trip should have join that pokemango game have.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 3, 2018)

I wonder if the OBD will be prepared for the game that changed the landscape of OBD games so many years ago 

Resident Evil:Redux in October 

@iwandesu 

make sure i got dibs on that


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2018)

Seriously though... my pain is real. 

Since i'm working on that Lovecraft game, I made my monthly suicide by anime watch the first episode of Nyaruko... that shit was such fucking trash, man .

Lovecraft would be perfectly justified in his hatred of foreigners if he was around to watch that.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 3, 2018)

OBD are power role madness junkies. People post only right after they fire abilities 

Though I have to say when I generified them as Beyonder and gave them a roleblock and a kill they ,sadly, didn’t rampage on each other


----------



## Stelios (Aug 3, 2018)

So who knew Mario could do this ?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 3, 2018)

I knew he could turn into a statue but not "kill" flames with it.


----------



## Magic (Aug 3, 2018)

Mario knows jutsu?


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 3, 2018)

MAD said:


> I wonder if the OBD will be prepared for the game that changed the landscape of OBD games so many years ago
> 
> Resident Evil:Redux in October
> 
> ...


tfw Wad legitimaly made role madness a trend in OBD with that resident evil game


----------



## Stelios (Aug 3, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Seriously though... my pain is real.
> 
> Since i'm working on that Lovecraft game, I made my monthly suicide by anime watch the first episode of Nyaruko... that shit was such fucking trash, man .
> 
> Lovecraft would be perfectly justified in his hatred of foreigners if he was around to watch that.




I would never consider watching anything that would have a cover as gay as that :


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 3, 2018)

Aries said:


> Speaking of power trip should have join that pokemango game have.



I'm mafia'd out


----------



## Aries (Aug 3, 2018)

Im curious if the OBD can handle a CR game.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 3, 2018)

Aries said:


> Im curious if the OBD can handle a CR game.



Depends. Would you be 24 hours over your computer to process actions and answer questions?


----------



## Aries (Aug 3, 2018)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I'm mafia'd out



Shame if thats the case, with iwandesu and novaseline we are weaving together a Pokemon Mafia Epic. It will be a game so grand it will only come second to Favorites in Hype and anticipation


----------



## Aries (Aug 3, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Depends. Would you be 24 hours over your computer to process actions and answer questions?



That also depends and my schedule. OBD may have mach 500 hosting but do they have Favorites Busting durability?


----------



## Karma (Aug 3, 2018)

Anyone wanna check the balance of my 22 roles ive made for my Infinity War game


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I would never consider watching anything that would have a cover as gay as that :



That it looked fucking awful was the reason I watched it.

I was just not expecting how shit it was .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2018)

Platinum said:


> That it looked fucking awful was the reason I watched it.
> 
> I was just not expecting how shit it was .



Then you deserve this pain.


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Tiger (Aug 3, 2018)

The new Alita trailer looks great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 3, 2018)

They give away the entire movie in trailers.....

looooooks really hype. Love the body mods.


----------



## Magic (Aug 3, 2018)

18k dislikes

How you manage that w/ a fan favorite like Venom?

No spidey bashing too? smh.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 3, 2018)

So I m sitting with some friends and 2 guys from India are there. And one  of em says “I m from a small town” 

How many people ?

2.3 million 





Wtf


----------



## Tiger (Aug 3, 2018)

RemChu said:


> They give away the entire movie in trailers.....
> 
> looooooks really hype. Love the body mods.



I dont think a layman would feel that way. For those who've read BAA, they should just be happy that it doesn't look like trash.

Could be a trilogy of movies if this one goes well.



RemChu said:


> 18k dislikes
> 
> How you manage that w/ a fan favorite like Venom?
> 
> No spidey bashing too? smh.



The newest trailer looked good. Better than the first couple. People just get a boner for being negative.


----------



## Magic (Aug 3, 2018)

Stelios said:


> So I m sitting with some friends and 2 guys from India are there. And one  of em says “I m from a small town”
> 
> How many people ?
> 
> ...


Perspective bruh.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Perspective bruh.



.....so you ready to talk about that embarrassing thing now?


----------



## Magic (Aug 3, 2018)

Summer Skirmish


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 3, 2018)

I had totally forgot about this being a thing

Some of these are actually my legit favorite versions of these classics. 1.5x and 2x on some of them are amazing in their own ways as well.


----------



## Magic (Aug 3, 2018)

NotVivid.

Goat play 0.0 holy ****


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2018)

Anyone enjoy the new Godzilla trailer from Comic-Con?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 3, 2018)

Legend said:


> Anyone enjoy the new Godzilla trailer from Comic-Con?


One of the best trailers of all time. When Mothra spread her wings I teared up a bit.


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> One of the best trailers of all time. When Mothra spread her wings I teared up a bit.


Im excited for it.

Aquaman and Shazam were cool but this was beautiful


----------



## Magic (Aug 3, 2018)

Ninja fans making excuses for him not winning. 

Legit saw a kid win  2 back to back. 
and that Vivid dude won clutch.
Gtfo w/ the excuses.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 3, 2018)

Legend said:


> Im excited for it.
> 
> Aquaman and Shazam were cool but this was beautiful


Godzilla : King of Monsters
Glass
Star Wars Episode IX
Avengers 4
Lion King live action
IT part 2

Top anticipated movies of 2019.


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Godzilla : King of Monsters
> Glass
> Star Wars Episode IX
> Avengers 4
> ...


I have to watch Split and Unbreakable. The Glass trailer was cool.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 3, 2018)

Legend said:


> I have to watch Split and Unbreakable. The Glass trailer was cool.


Unbreakable is the GOAT "superhero" movie. You're already a bit spoiled on it which sucks but it's still an amazing experience. Split is also really good...though again one of the major hype moments is already spoiled for you.


----------



## Magic (Aug 3, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> *Unbreakable is the GOAT "superhero" movie*. You're already a bit spoiled on it which sucks but it's still an amazing experience. Split is also really good...though again one of the major hype moments is already spoiled for you.


Yooooooooo

i legit cried a tear at the end. Good writing & acting. Love that movie.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 3, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Yooooooooo
> 
> i legit cried a tear at the end. Good writing & acting. Love that movie.


Samuel L. Jacksons crowning performance.


----------



## Magic (Aug 3, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Samuel L. Jacksons crowning performance.



*Spoiler*: __ 



The betrayal man....

Just poetic.


----------



## Magic (Aug 3, 2018)

Vidya games a mistake


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2018)

ill probably binge them before i see Glass


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 3, 2018)

RemChu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




The betrayal is one thing....what hits the hardest for me is how Glass is both in anguish and yet relieved at his revelation that he's the villain. To find his purpose as the bad guy and not the heroes he idolized, that were everything he was not. It's so poignant.


----------



## Magic (Aug 3, 2018)

Godzilla trailer gave me goosebumps.


Feel like I'm 5 again. Banzai.


----------



## Magic (Aug 3, 2018)

WTF @ the glass trailer!?

Why baldy in shackles?


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 3, 2018)

remču did you read more Dresden?


----------



## Magic (Aug 3, 2018)

Damn 2019.

Seeing that shit opening night.


----------



## Magic (Aug 3, 2018)

Seraphiel said:


> remču did you read more Dresden?



No lol. Evo+ the fortnite tourney shit distracted me.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 3, 2018)

For shame


----------



## Magic (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Aug 3, 2018)

I'll probably give it a read before bed. 

Gives me good dreams ~_~ 
Other random shit I consume not so much. Dreamscape veers into some weird shit.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 3, 2018)

Dus

From 1-10

I m like 11


@Didi we doing Groningen volgende keer


----------



## Magic (Aug 3, 2018)

Dreams of Bianca's thighs wrapped around your neck before she goes in for the bite.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 3, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Dreams of Bianca's thighs wrapped around your neck before she goes in for the bite.


Yeah how about no. 



Wait till the white court shows up for those kinds of dreams.


----------



## Magic (Aug 3, 2018)

Seraphiel said:


> Yeah how about no.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait till the white court shows up for those kinds of dreams.


In the book said her hair was like auburn?
Plus the name Bianca. Italian

My head cannon is this


yet for the show and stuff character has black hair. ResidentSleeper


----------



## Aries (Aug 3, 2018)

You could have passed under the radar like you wanted
But you weren't honest
Now get lynched in the ground

You positive rated the players for favors
But if you really "Like" me
You would've endured my pressure

If you're just as I presumed
You're a mafia whore in town clothing
Fucking up all you do
Yeah, and if, oh, here we've stopped
Then never again will you see this in your QT

And onto the glory at my Townie hand
Here laid to rest, is our phase ever low
With truth on the shores of confession
You seem to take premise to all of my posts, so

You stormed off to scar the town armada
Like Jesus played Cultist
I'll drill through your fluff

The vote for the bandwagon you have blamed me
With love and devotion, I'll die as you sleep
But if you could just write me out your not Mafia
To never less wonder
Happy will I become?

Be true that this is no option
So, with sin I condemn you
Mafia pray Mafia out

And on to the glory at my Towni hand
Here laid to rest, is our dayphase ever low
With truth on the shores of confession
You seem to take premise to all of these, so

One last hour for you
One more chance to save yourself, so
Please make up your mind , I'll do anything for you

One last retort for you
One more vote 'til you
Please make up your mind , before I hope your role dies


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 3, 2018)

RemChu said:


> In the book said her hair was like auburn?
> Plus the name Bianca. Italian
> 
> My head cannon is this
> ...


 

Show isn't important and shouldn't be watched. Hopefully Jim sells the rights to Netflix since he has them again.


----------



## Magic (Aug 3, 2018)

THERE WE GO.

Dark but was like auburn highlights.

Yup.


----------



## Magic (Aug 3, 2018)

diamond


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 3, 2018)

RemChu said:


> THERE WE GO.
> 
> Dark but was like auburn highlights.
> 
> Yup.


She's just a big fat bat anyway, here's Morgan and some Red Courts

Don't read the text.


----------



## Magic (Aug 3, 2018)

Hahaha later arcs. 

Yeah sucks i can't search art or anything for the series because it will often have massive spoilers with it.


----------



## Aries (Aug 4, 2018)

I m going to play the X games at least twice except X6 and X7. Going to finish those games first then enjoy the rest of the X series


----------



## Legend (Aug 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 4, 2018)

Make your predictions ladies and gentlemen. When will Marco return.

I say by the end of the year


----------



## Legend (Aug 4, 2018)

Aries said:


> Make your predictions ladies and gentlemen. When will Marco return.
> 
> I say by the end of the year


Never


----------



## Platinum (Aug 4, 2018)

Marco will return when the tears of the pokemon bring him back to life.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 4, 2018)

Aries said:


> When will Marco return



He never left, cause he here with us in spirit.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 4, 2018)

@Chaos

when


----------



## Chaos (Aug 4, 2018)

MAD said:


> @Chaos
> 
> when



Sign-up thread today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Aug 4, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Dus
> 
> From 1-10
> 
> ...




huh? wat voor volgende keer
maar sure


----------



## Chaos (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Aug 4, 2018)

Didi said:


> huh? wat voor volgende keer
> maar sure



irc we were saying we moeten naar Groningen gaan zuipen

drank

go figure


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 4, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Ninja fans making excuses for him not winning.
> 
> Legit saw a kid win  2 back to back.
> and that Vivid dude won clutch.
> Gtfo w/ the excuses.



Then he must be done/over the hill.


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2018)

Superman said:


> Then he must be done/over the hill.


Ninja looked depressed at the end and placed 24 with 1 point.

He went to Lolapalozaa concert event shit, you can hear loud music or whatever in background, people walking up to him distractions etc. in his booth. Maybe a marketing stunt but did he really expect to win in such a setting?

He even played a Realm Royale tourney hours before, a game he doesnt main/ practice didnt rank high in that or win. I dont believe he even got top 8 to get paid for that. He planned that trip last minute too. So dumb, you play fortnite, prep for that. Stay home and focus 100% on winning that. The dude who won, played out of his fucking mind and had lasor focus, the 2nd place dude also pretty focus and played at home. Guy who won 50k for most kills in a single match, had 9 kills and he was chilling at home in a dark room lol.

Ninja is uh lol.

Even the other big name sponsored team people didn't do super well. It's cool seeing lesser known people just blow the fuck out of the popular streamers.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 4, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Unbreakable is the GOAT "superhero" movie. You're already a bit spoiled on it which sucks but it's still an amazing experience. Split is also really good...though again one of the major hype moments is already spoiled for you.





RemChu said:


> Yooooooooo
> 
> i legit cried a tear at the end. Good writing & acting. Love that movie.




Erhm

Something was unenjoyable in unbreakable for me. I think it was the directing.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 4, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Ninja looked depressed at the end and placed 24 with 1 point.
> 
> He went to Lolapalozaa concert event shit, you can hear loud music or whatever in background, people walking up to him distractions etc. in his booth. Maybe a marketing stunt but did he really expect to win in such a setting?
> 
> ...



It may be that the window for being on top is smaller then expected. Or ninja just forgot what got him to where he is now.


----------



## SupremeKage (Aug 4, 2018)

I’m not the player NF mafia wants, I’m the player NF mafia needs

[HASHTAG]#furrykingdom[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2018)

Superman said:


> It may be that the window for being on top is smaller then expected. Or ninja just forgot what got him to where he is now.


He didn't win anything to get his fame for Fortnite, he's a good player but that uh games with Drake pushed him into celebrity. Like I've always known of him from Halo days, I don't hate him or anything. So yeah, clearly better players than him and the other famous streamers.

He's a competitive dude so obviously wants to be number 1. But hey at the end of the day he is still rich so whatever.


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> I’m not the player NF mafia wants, I’m the player NF mafia needs
> 
> [HASHTAG]#furrykingdom[/HASHTAG]


Sign up for that generic game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Aries (Aug 4, 2018)

SK come to the Pokemango game. Live out your furry ambitions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 4, 2018)

*Cosplay Pikachu*

You are a Rogue Pokemon. A Pokemon without a Trainer. You have no allegiance to anyone but yourself. A Master of Disguise your win con changes with each cosplay at the end of the dayphase. You can not have your abilities copied

[*Pikachu Libre*] In this disguise your win con is to help defeat the Noitorious Team Rocket. As Pikachu Libre you gain investigation abilities, a one shot lie detect, one shot Dead Body Scanner and can use a One shot kill on any player.

[*Pikachu Rock Star*] In this disguise your win con is to help Team Rocket win. You become immune to Team Rockets abilities in this disguise. You can scare Wild Pokemon away when they appear to other players, Steal items from players, tamper with players abilities. When Giovanni is defeated you become GodFather of Team Rocket. Once that happens you can no longer use the other cosplays.

[Pikachu Belle] In this disguise your win con is to help Town win. You win when both Team Rocket and Elite 4 have been lynched or killed. You gain doctor abilities, you can protect yourself from one mafia group for 2 cycles as a two shot, you can mason with any player and can use a one shot super investigation.

[*Pikachu Pop Star*] In this disguise your win con is to help the Elite 4 win. You become immune to Elite 4 abilities. You can not be targeted by actions until half the Elite 4 has been eliminated. You can use one of the Elite 4 abilities as a one shot each cycle. You appear as Town under this cosplay, and can make faction kills or regular kills into super kills. Once a Elite 4 has been killed or lynched if you selected this disguise can not switch out.

[*Pikachu PH. D*] in this disguise your win con is to win on your own. You become immune to other Hostile Pokemon abilities. When a Raid Pokemon Trainer has been killed or lynched you gain the Raid Pokemons abilities, gaining 3x vote power. Your win con will be then to overpower both Town and Mafia. You can protect your self for on cycle as a one shot from all actions. If you are lynched in the phase this is activated you win. Once this is activated can not cosplay out​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 4, 2018)

@Platinum your not the only host whos making a Mafia Game Cinematic Universe here. [HASHTAG]#Pokemon[/HASHTAG] Mafia Universe


----------



## Magic (Aug 5, 2018)

Aries said:


> *Cosplay Pikachu*
> 
> You are a Rogue Pokemon. A Pokemon without a Trainer. You have no allegiance to anyone but yourself. A Master of Disguise your win con changes with each cosplay at the end of the dayphase. You can not have your abilities copied
> 
> ...




Is the game going to be open setup?


----------



## Aries (Aug 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Is the game going to be open setup?



Im only revealing some roles. For these Pokemon Games will just reveal some Gym Leader abilities maybe one Indie or two. After that everything else will be closed. You won't know anything else until a player is killed or lynched


----------



## Magic (Aug 5, 2018)

Aries said:


> Im only revealing some roles. For these Pokemon Games will just reveal some Gym Leader abilities maybe one Indie or two. After that everything else will be closed. You won't know anything else until a player is killed or lynched


Feelbadman for whoever gets the role, anyone can look up the info on it ;o

so yeah.




She a beauty :^)

I don't watch or play tekken lol


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Aries (Aug 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Feelbadman for whoever gets the role, anyone can look up the info on it ;o


People may look for the info but ways around it. For example

Pikachu activated cosplay/ activated ability


----------



## Magic (Aug 5, 2018)

Aries said:


> People may look for the info but ways around it. For example
> 
> Pikachu activated cosplay/ activated ability


No I mean in the event he or she has to claim, they are kind of fucked. People know what is in his kit and how dangerous or helpful it can be. You can plan against someone if you know what they have.

The role is really great btw.


----------



## Magic (Aug 5, 2018)

took me 1,195 matches but finally won. 

HAAHAHAHAHAH

I was so in the zone I didn't even know it was just me and the final dude.

I beat the game.

gg/.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> took me 1,195 matches but finally won.
> 
> HAAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> ...



that's 350 hours of your life you are not getting back

but GG 

now you can uninstall and move on with your life


----------



## Stelios (Aug 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> *My total play time is 1 hour and 47 minutes.*
> 
> I have wins in duo/squads(team of 4) but that is easy mode having a partner. So I wasn't playing that.



1195 games amount for 1 hour and 47 minutes? that's actually cool


----------



## Aries (Aug 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> No I mean in the event he or she has to claim, they are kind of fucked. People know what is in his kit and how dangerous or helpful it can be. You can plan against someone if you know what they have.
> 
> The role is really great btw.



Ah yeah that would be a dilemma yes. I've put counter measures for that in the game. If look at the roles you notice that the role always starts with "Pokemon Trainer" this was done in attempt to combat role claims. When making actions they will appear as Pokemon Trainer ??? Used insert item here or activated pokemon ability. The only exception to a extent being Hostile Pokemon and some Team Rocket actions. 

No role revealing, but you can hint your role. When a Gym Leader is killed or lynched I figured players would know they would more or less be in the game, its why revealed some of their roles and leaving the rest of Town Roles ambigious until the game happens


----------



## Magic (Aug 5, 2018)

Stelios said:


> 1195 games amount for 1 hour and 47 minutes? that's actually cool


Actually no scratch that, but i started playing casually in spring.
K i Looked up in the appdata folder , it keeps track the amount of time game has been on or I've been playing.
434988 seconds
120.83 hours   
5.03458333 days

Heh felt like 100 hours. I started playing casually during spring. Played decent amount during the summer.

300 hours is a lot of time. Usually get bored of a game way before that.

The skill ceiling in this game.  I've had some crazy intense games today. Fun game.


----------



## Magic (Aug 5, 2018)

K back to mafia....


----------



## Didi (Aug 5, 2018)

I just finished La-Mulana 2, fucking nolifed that game this entire week (came out on monday)
great fucking game once again, there really is nothing else that's quite like these games
but you do have to be masochistic to enjoy them
also 3000IQ minimum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 5, 2018)

Didi said:


> I just finished La-Mulana 2, fucking nolifed that game this entire week (came out on monday)
> great fucking game once again, there really is nothing else that's quite like these games
> but you do have to be masochistic to enjoy them
> also 3000IQ minimum


So it's like way better spelunky?


----------



## Stelios (Aug 6, 2018)

*You hit like a girl*


----------



## Legend (Aug 6, 2018)

Stelios said:


> *You hit like a girl*


and your winner by tko in the first round


----------



## Didi (Aug 6, 2018)

RemChu said:


> So it's like way better spelunky?




yeah
it's indiana jones simulator
you're an archeologist with a hat and a whip and you have to explore these dangerous ruins with traps everywhere and difficult puzzles to solve. And the later you get, the more you really have to understand the ruins and the lore of everything involved to solve the secrets.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 6, 2018)

National Law Center on Homelessness and Poverty


----------



## Stelios (Aug 6, 2018)

That twitch stream was pure comedy. Skynet is already winning


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 7, 2018)

I am really looking forward to the Pokemon game


----------



## Magic (Aug 7, 2018)

Dead Cells is out. Pc, consoles, even on switch. Fun rogue like metroidvania. Action


in 2 days MonHon World PC is out. You will never see me again as I travel to the new world...


----------



## Didi (Aug 7, 2018)

I've played dead cells a bit in early access, it's fun but there's nothing metroidvania about it. Fun roguelite tho


----------



## Stelios (Aug 7, 2018)

Monster world hunter ? Is this another hack n slash game ?


----------



## Magic (Aug 7, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Monster world hunter ? Is this another hack n slash game ?



Last Mon Hon I played was 4 ultimate on the 3ds. Clocked in at 500 ish hours.Years ago. Hands down probably my favorite game. If people ask me for my favorite game Monster Hunter comes to mind.


*all content updates free (think so for this game too) *


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 7, 2018)

Join Persona mafia please


----------



## Magic (Aug 7, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Join Persona mafia please


Did I not already?
edit: k i did 


@Legend Started to read Injustice Gods among us.
pretty dope stuff.


----------



## Magic (Aug 7, 2018)

Hal Jordan goes yellow.


----------



## Legend (Aug 7, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Did I not already?
> edit: k i did
> 
> 
> ...


Its sooo good. 

Lobo goes green in Injustice 2


----------



## Didi (Aug 7, 2018)

the table's flipped now we got all the coconuts bitch


----------



## workingman (Aug 8, 2018)

So...err I'm a new guy, can I immediately Sign Up for these game that are open for Sign Up or they are going to be too complicated for a noob like me?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 8, 2018)

workingman said:


> So...err I'm a new guy, can I immediately Sign Up for these game that are open for Sign Up or they are going to be too complicated for a noob like me?



new to mafia? new to this forum?

anyone that can vouch for you? otherwise you will possibly find trouble being considered a duplicate account


----------



## workingman (Aug 8, 2018)

@MAD New to this forum, while the Mafia Game that I play is a tad bit different than what I usually being played here i.e no Night Phase.  There's a separate Thread for Voting etc.

Hrm for vouch, Idk man I got into Hiatus for about 3 years to focus on my studies.


----------



## Didi (Aug 8, 2018)

workingman said:


> @MAD New to this forum, while the Mafia Game that I play is a tad bit different than what I usually being played here i.e no Night Phase.  There's a separate Thread for Voting etc.
> 
> Hrm for vouch, Idk man I got into Hiatus for about 3 years to focus on my studies.




yeah you can probably sign up


This would probably be the best one for you to sign up in, had a quick look and the other games are a bit more 'crazy'. Especially the game hosted by Aries should not be your first game here.


----------



## workingman (Aug 8, 2018)

Thanks @Didi I'll Sign Up


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 8, 2018)

MAD said:


> anyone that can vouch for you? otherwise you will possibly find trouble being considered a duplicate account



He used to be @simpleman apparently.


----------



## workingman (Aug 8, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles (old) Yeah, I was back then, should I use my old account? It was like years old though.  Barely remember the password.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 8, 2018)

workingman said:


> @Mr. Waffles (old) Yeah, I was back then, should I use my old account? It was like years old though.  Barely remember the password.



Nah, you should be good on this account.


----------



## Magic (Aug 8, 2018)

workingman said:


> So...err I'm a new guy, can I immediately Sign Up for these game that are open for Sign Up or they are going to be too complicated for a noob like me?


Are you new to partner swapping ?


----------



## workingman (Aug 8, 2018)

@RemChu Not into NTR though


----------



## Magic (Aug 8, 2018)

workingman said:


> @RemChu Not into NTR though


Oh my bad wrong forum.


----------



## Aries (Aug 8, 2018)

Everyone should start off with a CR game. YOLO


----------



## Stelios (Aug 8, 2018)

Man oat is fucking sneaky
You eat everyday and all is good 
And one day it fucks your asshole from the inside


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 8, 2018)

How did Cubey get banned again?


----------



## simpleman (Aug 8, 2018)

Fyi I'm @workingman mod asked me to go with my old account since I remember my password.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 8, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> How did Cubey get banned again?



threatened to rape and kill stelios’s wife and kids


----------



## Didi (Aug 8, 2018)

MAD said:


> threatened to rape and kill stelios’s wife and kids




so, nothing out of the ordinary?


----------



## Magic (Aug 8, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> How did Cubey get banned again?


Time Cube shenanigans.


----------



## Catamount (Aug 8, 2018)

Yeah, so whoever we have talked about the anime dub with here
I take some stuff back
Naruto Shippuuden movie 3 is dubbed godly, perfect voice matches

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 8, 2018)

Never mind then.


----------



## Aries (Aug 8, 2018)

Cubert the Jason Todd of Mafia


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 8, 2018)

Pls no flame


----------



## novaselinenever (Aug 8, 2018)

Aries said:


> Everyone should start off with a CR game. YOLO


My first game here was one of yours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 8, 2018)

novaselinenever said:


> My first game here was one of yours



My bro , you've only done bigger and badder things since then. People may jest of the memes or how controversial my games are but the list of players that ole CR games has made to a mainstay in this community is huge. Even our section Mod started his mafia career under a CR game. These young cats need to know da wae and im the old lion that will get them to the promised land


----------



## Didi (Aug 8, 2018)

teaching bitches how to swim


----------



## Stelios (Aug 8, 2018)

Didi said:


> teaching bitches how to swim



Or letting them choke with their own vomit


----------



## Didi (Aug 8, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Or letting them choke with their own vomit



I'm in
I'm in
I'm in your area


----------



## Magic (Aug 8, 2018)

Been getting lots of thunderstorms, one brewing now. Might as well finish Storm Front.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 8, 2018)

Friends, the time is upon us.

The album drops tomorrow night.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 8, 2018)

But can she top her best project?!


----------



## Stelios (Aug 9, 2018)

Didi said:


> I'm in
> I'm in
> I'm in your area




Oh
I know the first three numbers


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Aries (Aug 9, 2018)

Accurate description of mods banning cubey


----------



## Aries (Aug 9, 2018)

Join team troll Instinct, the superior team of this community over Team Raging Valor or Mystic Hope


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 9, 2018)

Turbonerds:


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 9, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Turbonerds:



I don't know why I watched this...


----------



## Stelios (Aug 9, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> I don't know why I watched this...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 9, 2018)

Me neither.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 9, 2018)

Sore losers should never play monopoly.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 10, 2018)

Monopoly was fun


----------



## Stelios (Aug 10, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Monopoly was fun



Still is

I have the marvel edition


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 10, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Still is
> 
> I have the marvel edition



I think I had the "here & now" edition, always used the airplane


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 10, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> I don't know why I watched this...





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Me neither.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 10, 2018)

*Your Call of Duty - Black Ops 4 Beta-Key


The Early Access period of the PC Beta runs from 10:00 AM PST August 10th to 10:00 AM PST August 11th*.*
The PC Beta will become Open to all players from 10:00 AM PST August 11th to 10:00AM PST August 13th.


ok who wants this?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 10, 2018)

Monopoly Mafia Game when


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 10, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Monopoly Mafia Game when


That was what CR's video game mafia was, except he was to lazy to do it properly.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 10, 2018)

Stelios said:


> *Your Call of Duty - Black Ops 4 Beta-Key
> 
> 
> The Early Access period of the PC Beta runs from 10:00 AM PST August 10th to 10:00 AM PST August 11th*.*
> ...





Sure


----------



## Stelios (Aug 10, 2018)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Sure



I have you on discord right?


----------



## Ishmael (Aug 10, 2018)

Cod has taken a major decline.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 10, 2018)

There are no WORDS.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 10, 2018)

The last call of duty I played it was probably 2 when it was released


----------



## MO (Aug 10, 2018)

Shizune said:


> There are no WORDS.


Barbie dreams!


----------



## Didi (Aug 10, 2018)

RULES OF NATURE!
AND WE'LL RUN TILL THE SUN COMES UP
WITH OUR LIVES ON THE LINE
ALIIIIIIIIIVE


----------



## Didi (Aug 10, 2018)

this is 
my final fit

my final
bellyache with

no alarms and no surprises


----------



## Magic (Aug 10, 2018)

Stelios said:


> The last call of duty I played it was probably 2 when it was released


Friend invited me to play open beta.

I can't remember the last time I played a COD. lmao


----------



## Didi (Aug 10, 2018)

Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day
You fritter and waste the hours in an offhand way.
Kicking around on a piece of ground in your home town
Waiting for someone or something to show you the way.

Tired of lying in the sunshine 
staying home to watch the rain.
You are young and life is long
and there is time to kill today.
And then one day you find 
ten years have got behind you.
No one told you when to run, 
you missed the starting gun.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 10, 2018)

MO said:


> Barbie dreams!



Barbie Dreams is the song I waited 4 years for! IDC!


----------



## Shizune (Aug 10, 2018)

Barbie Dreams, Chun Swae and Sir is the trinity!


----------



## MO (Aug 10, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Barbie Dreams is the song I waited 4 years for! IDC!


she went in on everybody. Didn't even care she dropped them names.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2018)

Didi said:


> this is
> my final fit
> 
> my final
> ...



This is my emo song of choice


----------



## Stelios (Aug 11, 2018)

I know a guy who knows a guy
that other guy is alcoholic in depression
drinking his life away while listening to radiohead

many tries have been done to get him to snap out of it
he's on his way to die 
alcohol
sulking
and radiohead

poetic tragedy


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 11, 2018)

@Okosan is this you?


----------



## Stelios (Aug 11, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> @Okosan is this you?



kek

for sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 11, 2018)

"Pretty random"


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 11, 2018)

I was on a Shadowbeatz vid, got wrecked by gamethrowers twice in a row


----------



## Hidden (Aug 11, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> @Okosan is this you?


Coooo! (No, that's somrbirdie pretending to be Okosan  That was the first site he evet played Mafia on, though. Just like years ago)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hidden (Aug 11, 2018)

Okosan said:


> Coooo! (No, that's somrbirdie pretending to be Okosan  That was the first site he evet played Mafia on, though. Just like years ago)


*Coo! (*Ever)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Didi (Aug 11, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> @Okosan is this you?




>24 minutes
got a summary?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 12, 2018)

Didi said:


> >24 minutes
> got a summary?


First twenty seconds there is a player called Okosan going Coo


----------



## Shizune (Aug 12, 2018)

I'm just not ok. Someone shoulda checked up on me.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 12, 2018)

Ok but this is _highkey _the best song on the album.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 12, 2018)

You just do not understand the manner in which Onika came and did exactly what she needed to come and do.

There was a THING that needed to be DONE, that needed to be SAID, and she really came and did exactly THAT.


----------



## Aries (Aug 12, 2018)

@poutanko will you be available to play next weekend?


----------



## Aries (Aug 12, 2018)

If @Platinum was a song this would be it

If @Superman was a song this would be it 

If @Didi was a song this would be it 

If @Shizune was a song this would be it 

If @Mr. Waffles (old) was a song this would be it


----------



## poutanko (Aug 12, 2018)

Aries said:


> @poutanko will you be available to play next weekend?


Will travel for a week starting from 19th. I can post but won't be as active


----------



## Legend (Aug 12, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Will travel for a week starting from 19th. I can post but won't be as active


Soo much hopping


----------



## Aries (Aug 12, 2018)

If @RemChu was a song this would be it

If @Underworld Broker was a song this would be it

If @SupremeKage was a song this would be it

If @WolfPrinceKouga was a song this would be it 
If @poutanko was a song this would be it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Didi (Aug 12, 2018)

I used to rule the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 12, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Will travel for a week starting from 19th. I can post but won't be as active



I see, roles are almost done btw. Im thinking of starting the game much earlier. Ill likely start sending out roles tomorrow.


----------



## Aries (Aug 13, 2018)

Pokemon Mafia will be happening this upcoming week. Get your nostalgia caps ready and your pokeballs cause we going on a super bumpy train ride


----------



## Stelios (Aug 13, 2018)

isn't even a member of the DSA

So that the old remember 
And the young learn


----------



## Ishmael (Aug 13, 2018)

Hows everyones day going so far?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 13, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Hows everyones day going so far?


My day has been going quite well, I had a chip sandwich


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2018)

Made 3 whole roles for my game today.

Feels good man

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aries (Aug 13, 2018)

The feels when you have nearly completed your roles. You can start your game now but you wanna wait to build hype


----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm actually quite proud of the ones I made. They revolve pretty well around the themes I selected and aren't as OP as the last ones. 

Should probably work on them a little faster than I have been though .

Thankfully town will be easy AF to make.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 14, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Made 3 whole roles for my game today.
> 
> Feels good man


What is your game going to be?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> What is your game going to be?



Favs 7 - 2.8 Final Chapter Prologue


----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Aries (Aug 14, 2018)

Favorites VII: MajorAries Mask


----------



## A I Z E N (Aug 14, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Cod has taken a major decline.


W@W & MW2 nothing can compare for CoD online.


MW1 had one of best campaign modes both storyline & mission.


----------



## A I Z E N (Aug 14, 2018)

If @Aries was a song this would be it


----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2018)

Aries said:


> Favorites VII: MajorAries Mask



We really need to do Favs 9: The Search for Favs 7


----------



## Aries (Aug 14, 2018)

A I Z E N said:


> Inb4 Nova's becomes the main host again.
> 
> Patiently Waiting...



Im "host" in name only. Once the game starts @iwandesu and @novaselinenever  will take over the reigns. Im sticking to just making storyline write ups this game.


----------



## Aries (Aug 14, 2018)

Platinum said:


> We really need to do Favs 9: The Search for Favs 7



Favorites VII: The Troll Awakens

Favorites VIII: The Last Favorites Host

Favorites VIIII: ???

If lucas can milk the clone wars i see no reason not to milk Favorites VII in the expanded mafia universe


----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2018)

Aries said:


> Favorites VII: The Troll Awakens
> 
> Favorites VIII: The Last Favorites Host
> 
> ...



Faves 7: Tokyo Drift
Faves 7: Favs8 of The Furious

....

I'm still sad no one wanted to do my favs 7 turbo on april fools


----------



## Ishmael (Aug 14, 2018)

A I Z E N said:


> W@W & MW2 nothing can compare for CoD online.
> 
> 
> MW1 had one of best campaign modes both storyline & mission.



Yep but once that jumping bs came....smh and bo4 looks like bo3 just without jumping.


----------



## Aries (Aug 14, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Faves 7: Tokyo Drift
> Faves 7: Favs8 of The Furious
> 
> ....
> ...



And it would have worked too if it werent for those meddling traumatized players and their furry. Theirs always next year just call it Favorites VII: 358/2 Days


----------



## A I Z E N (Aug 14, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Yep but once that jumping bs came....smh and bo4 looks like bo3 just without jumping.


I played the latest CoDs only at friends house I think the last CoD I owned was BO2 on xbox 360. 

[HASHTAG]#1v1Rust[/HASHTAG]


----------



## A I Z E N (Aug 14, 2018)

Fortnite>


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2018)

Finished Batman White Knight. 8 Issues. Loved it, Sean Murphy's art and script is really good. Nice spin on things. 

@novaselinenever is Harley Quinn, bringing the best out of @Aries Jack Napier, Troll King Joker. 

@Platinum is platman, Joker loves you.  

@iwandesu is Neo Joker surpassing Joker in his schemes forcing him to come out of retirement

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 14, 2018)

Favs 7 trauma jokes are fun but you guys are crazy for not playing a CR turbo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2018)

I played like 20 mins, hated the new COD. My friend loves it, then again he loves CS go and Rainbow six so since it copies those games of course he is going to like it. The people don't move like humans it's fucking weird. Soldiers on speed.


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2018)

@Aries
Nice game mechanics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2018)

Pretty much made a virtual tabletop game! Looks fun man. I can't wait to play.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 14, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Pretty much made a virtual tabletop game! Looks fun man. I can't wait to play.


What is it about?


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> What is it about?



Go look at the pokemon game. 

Dice rolls for capturing pokemon and moving along a board.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 14, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Go look at the pokemon game.
> 
> Dice rolls for capturing pokemon and moving along a board.


Dice rolls to catch Pokemon


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 14, 2018)

Rolled a six what do I get?


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 14, 2018)

The dice gods will give me a 4


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2018)

Haven't touched fortnite since I won.

Login today, play 1 game expecting to die etc. just screw around.



I LITERALLY HAD 1 HP and 25 shield at one point in the game for a good 5 mins.

lmao, last dude died in the storm lmao.  I didn't even have to kill him.


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2018)

and time to go outside b4 rain kills it.

lata


----------



## Ishmael (Aug 14, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Rainbow six



This game lmao i love it, the whole concept is bad ass, actually requires skill as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ishmael (Aug 14, 2018)

Only thing that has me playing fornite is playground, buying madden 19 some time today also.


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2018)

My buddy is buying a mustang....
....

rip


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2018)

Gonna find a nice desert road and drive that thing.


----------



## Aries (Aug 14, 2018)

Sending out roles now. In the meanwhile ill give you a live presentation of me starting the game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2018)

PokemonMania

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2018)

WELCOME TO MAFIA MADNESS MANIA 2018


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 14, 2018)

I want an Eevee


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2018)

INSANE DID HE JUST ROLE REVEAL DAY 1?

I THINK HE DID IT, MADNESS


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2018)

Welcome to the Mafia Insanity Madness Mania Mashup Crazy Jamboree.

No rules.

No roles.

No problems.

A real game of mafia where if you die you die in real life.

Prize pool of 100 million on the line.

Who among you is brave enough to sign up?

_*Sponsored by Red Bull and Geico. *_


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 14, 2018)

RemChu said:


> INSANE DID HE JUST ROLE REVEAL DAY 1?
> 
> I THINK HE DID IT, MADNESS


Haven't got my role yet, just saying I want an Eevee


----------



## Stelios (Aug 14, 2018)

I don't know how to roll a dice


----------



## Stelios (Aug 14, 2018)

I have to post first then more options?

sounds good.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 14, 2018)

also 6 motherfuckers


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2018)

give me 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm calling 57

*edit Fuck


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2018)

Fuck its raining hard , again ~_~


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2018)

The sun


----------



## Aries (Aug 14, 2018)

Evee is a Raid Pokemon. It can be captured in the game. I may or may not do a Pokemon Yellow + other Pokemon game ala Pokemon Crystal, Emerald or Platinum. If do want to make sure Pikachu and Evee are my starter trainer Pokemon


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 14, 2018)

Chance I'll study everything I have to today, in %


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 14, 2018)

Welp, better than I thought


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 14, 2018)

RemChu said:


> INSANE DID HE JUST ROLE REVEAL DAY 1?
> 
> I THINK HE DID IT, MADNESS


Weak real men role reveal perfectly before they even get there role from the host!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 14, 2018)

Tfw I bookmark a list of webcomics made by Rot in Manga Maid for posterity and now find out MM is gone forever and I didn't copy the list into some other place.


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 14, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Tfw I bookmark a list of webcomics made by Rot in Manga Maid for posterity and now find out MM is gone forever and I didn't copy the list into some other place.


I am a little sad about the disappearance of MM.


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Tfw I bookmark a list of webcomics made by Rot in Manga Maid for posterity and now find out MM is gone forever and I didn't copy the list into some other place.


Explain.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 14, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Explain.



What part?


----------



## Aries (Aug 14, 2018)

All roles have been sent out . now should i start the game or wait till tomorrow


----------



## Platinum (Aug 15, 2018)

Once more unto the breach, my friends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 15, 2018)

Aries said:


> All roles have been sent out . now should i start the game or wait till tomorrow



How about Friday


----------



## Magic (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Aug 15, 2018)

I remember this dude in the old 90s Spiderman cartoon.


----------



## Aries (Aug 15, 2018)

Stelios said:


> How about Friday



I ended up catching a cold yesterday so that may happen as head hurts, already pmed everyone their role though and said might start it earlier. My compromise rest today start it tomorrow


----------



## Magic (Aug 15, 2018)

I found out today this show is done because they view botted on twitch. :/

wtf I actually liked it. Q_Q 
Been following this shit since G4 tv/ whatever the fuck it was called before. 


RIP


----------



## Magic (Aug 15, 2018)

WHAT HTE FUCK?!


----------



## Magic (Aug 15, 2018)

The coach is Indian.

Of course.

$$$$


----------



## Stelios (Aug 16, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles (old)


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 16, 2018)

Stelios said:


> @Mr. Waffles (old)



Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Magic (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Aug 17, 2018)

51k dislikes to 25k likes on the Titans trailer...


----------



## Santí (Aug 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> 51k dislikes to 25k likes on the Titans trailer...



Rekt status: very rekt


----------



## Didi (Aug 18, 2018)

>tfw WPK went the way of Marco

F


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2018)

RemChu said:


> The coach is Indian.
> 
> Of course.
> 
> $$$$



I have not seen @Baba and whatever mohit'sname is for a while....



RemChu said:


> 51k dislikes to 25k likes on the Titans trailer...



 Fuck comic book nerds.



Didi said:


> >tfw WPK went the way of Marco
> 
> F



Eh!? @WolfPrinceKouga


----------



## Stelios (Aug 18, 2018)

Didi said:


> >tfw WPK went the way of Marco
> 
> F



Thas to be an Indian thing


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 18, 2018)

need 2 more for my generic game if i get em in the next couple of hours i can start it today


----------



## Santí (Aug 18, 2018)

@Shizune okay since this is coming up again I’m going to bring the discussion to the public square.

I want to gather the opinions from our game hosts primarily in regards to non-players and their usage of the rating system in active games.

In the past I know I used the rating system in @MAD’s chatterboxfia to bypass a post-restriction that was placed on me. I suppose the question here to ask is, if this is a problem, how is it going to be enforced?

The notion of stopping non-players from rating posts in the game is simply unenforceable, but the proving intent to communicate/participate/influence a game through ratings is pretty difficult and something I see quickly becoming a slippery slope.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2018)

Santi said:


> @Shizune okay since this is coming up again I’m going to bring the discussion to the public square.
> 
> I want to gather the opinions from our game hosts primarily in regards to non-players and their usage of the rating system in active games.
> 
> ...



People generally don't rate posts in games they're not playing. I've only noticed a recurring problem with Remchu, who _does _use ratings for things like agreeing that someone is scummy in a game he's not playing. I think there's a clear, enforceable line that's long been crossed by Remchu.


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2018)

@Shizune I thought that was the pokemon game. Fuck you. What did I rate that triggered you so hard?

If you're being serious about that section ban request you're fucking idiotic. Don't @me again with that bullshit.


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2018)

Like a laugh rating is going to influence a game? How about you just play better.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Shizune I thought that was the pokemon game. Fuck you. nWhat did I rate that triggered you so hard?
> 
> If you're being serious about that section ban request you're fucking idiotic. Don't @me again with that bullshit.



Bitch I will @ you with whatever I please, the fuck? You COULD have gotten an apology since you clarified this time it was a mistake, but you clearly don't want one. You coulda explained the mistake and kept it moving. Nobody needed this.


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Bitch I will @ you with whatever I please, the fuck? You COULD have gotten an apology since you clarified this time it was a mistake, but you clearly don't want one. You coulda explained the mistake and kept it moving. Nobody needed this.



.....
I made zero mistakes. Only replied in that thread because you @ me (thought it was the aries game). You crazy.


I can't rate a post in passing as a spectator? You're acting like I was following the game closely and trying to sabotage you or influence people. That is Alex Jones level paranoia and crazy. I could care less and frankly I'm not going to stop funny rating or whatever. If I'm not in a game my positive rating on a player should have no bearing on reads or anything.

Being super anal over nothing,

*Seriously making drama just to make drama.*


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2018)

RemChu said:


> .....
> I made zero mistakes. Only replied in that thread because you @ me. You crazy.
> 
> 
> ...



Bitch you running your whole mouth like it wasn't just last game you had me ducking because I was scum and you were rating posts "agree" that sussed me. You shoulda sat there and ate your tired ass stew because you already know I don't speak for no reason. Now go back to that Aries game where you belong.


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Bitch you running your whole mouth like it wasn't just last game you had me ducking because I was scum and you were rating posts "agree" that sussed me. You shoulda sat there and ate your tired ass stew because you already know I don't speak for no reason. Now go back to that Aries game where you belong.


So you're basically saying,
I have so much influence I can get scum lynched without even playing or paying attention/ following the game.

Ok roger mate.

Makes a lot sense.


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2018)

It's so inconsequential I don't even remember what rating he is talking about.


----------



## Santí (Aug 18, 2018)

Why are you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) menstruating on each other, you’re going to stain my sneakers.

Listen, I don’t care about the current situation right now. What I’m concerned about is setting a precedent for future scenarios if there’s a need for it and this spat isn’t helping me with that.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2018)

Remchu you fucking dingbat, obviously if you make a post accusing someone of being guilty and an impartial third party agrees with your post then it helps confirm your read. Why you acting so stupid?


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2018)

Take your meds.

I rate A I Z E N post funny, because the situation is funny and you @ me w/ nonsense.

I'm not discussing this further.


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2018)

Santi said:


> *Why are you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) menstruating on each other, you’re going to stain my sneakers.*
> 
> Listen, I don’t care about the current situation right now. What I’m concerned about is setting a precedent for future scenarios if there’s a need for it and this spat isn’t helping me with that.


Stfu w/ this.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Take your meds.
> 
> I rate A I Z E N post funny, because the situation is funny and you @ me w/ nonsense.
> 
> I'm not discussing this further.



Of course you aren't because now you're backed into a corner and the only way forward is admitting you're wrong.

Calling me crazy or whatever doesn't make you look any less stupid here.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2018)

Why do you bitches still make the choice to get loud with me when it always ends the same way...


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2018)

Shizune wins I quit mafia section @iwandesu gj



I broke zero rules yet was thread ban. No fun allowed. 

Gj mods.


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2018)

Moderators take the side of a fucking drama queen and cry baby.

Gj.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Didi (Aug 18, 2018)

lmao pls no one pays attention to ratings nitty

like seriously who the fuck would care that someone who isn't in the game rated something agree


you have a point if it comes to dead players rating something (like a dead cop rating a post speculating about his results, to go for an extreme example)

but come the fuck on

do you REALLY think players are swayed because RemChu rated agree on something while he's not in the game?
do you REALLY HONESTLY think that?


they're not even in the game, who the fuck cares about their bad opinion
sure, if it's a dead town-aligned player, that matters cuz they were in the game and want town to win

outside players? nah, they could even troll cuz they like scum


----------



## Didi (Aug 18, 2018)

tl;dr you'd have a point if this was about dead players rating relevant stuff but this is making a big deal over nothing


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2018)

Clearly the mods care,
Santi brings it up like its a big precedent and then Iwandesu bans me from a thread I'm not in. When I only posted because Shizune @ me so I thought it was the CR pokemon game so I commented.

Legit fucking crazy.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm not sitting here and explaining to grown adults why letting your players get opinions on their reads from unbiased third-party sources is game-breaking


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2018)

Ol bitter ass negged me too


----------



## Stelios (Aug 18, 2018)

@Shizune sand got in your vagina ? That rant for rating was close to spastic


----------



## Stelios (Aug 18, 2018)

Going forward if a host does not want non-players to rate game posts, they should write it at game rules.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2018)

Stelios said:


> @Shizune sand got in your vagina ? That rant for rating was close to spastic



What is your ESL ass talking about when Remchu came at me first?


----------



## Stelios (Aug 18, 2018)

What is ESL?


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2018)

Stelios said:


> What is ESL?



Girl that beside the point, you shoulda sat this one out. Remchu jumped first.


----------



## Didi (Aug 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I'm not sitting here and explaining to grown adults why letting your players get opinions on their reads from unbiased third-party sources is game-breaking



haha le epic deflection instead of answering a post hahaha lol epic


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 18, 2018)

Santi said:


> @Shizune okay since this is coming up again I’m going to bring the discussion to the public square.
> 
> I want to gather the opinions from our game hosts primarily in regards to non-players and their usage of the rating system in active games.
> 
> ...



It's cancer and if there is a way to change forum settings to solve the problem I support it. Ideally the host could be able to ban dead players from doing ratings but I assume that might be hard with forum permissions.

Alternatively you could remove agree/disagree and a few other ratings from all game threads. Leave just funny/friendly/optimistic and harmless stuff.

Not gonna give opinions on the shozune/rem thing btw.


----------



## Didi (Aug 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I'm not sitting here and explaining to grown adults why letting your players get opinions on their reads from unbiased third-party sources is game-breaking



haha I said GROWN adults to THROW SHADE so this post has more WEIGHT because I'm calling everyone who disagrees a CHILD haha


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2018)

I just want everyone to walk away from this clearly understanding that Remchu spazzed first and he received exactly what he gave out. I could have been the bigger person and handled it calmly but I didn't start anything.


----------



## Didi (Aug 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I just want everyone to walk away from this clearly understanding that Remchu spazzed first and he received exactly what he gave out. I could have been the bigger person and handled it calmly but I didn't start anything.



oh, absolutely

but that doesn't change anything about my post


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2018)

Stelios said:


> What is ESL?


English second language. maybe. :/


----------



## Santí (Aug 18, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Shizune wins I quit mafia section @iwandesu gj
> 
> 
> 
> ...





RemChu said:


> Clearly the mods care,
> Santi brings it up like its a big precedent and then Iwandesu bans me from a thread I'm not in. When I only posted because Shizune @ me so I thought it was the CR pokemon game so I commented.
> 
> Legit fucking crazy.



M8 relax. It was brought up multiple times (not just regarding you either) so I wanted to grab a second opinion about it from our experienced hosts and players to see how they view it. 

If you’re going to tell me I’m wrong for trying to listen to the community I’m supposed to be trying to serve, then I don’t want to hear from you later that I’m doing shit on my own and not listening to you guys.


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I just want everyone to walk away from this clearly understanding that Remchu spazzed first and he received exactly what he gave out. I could have been the bigger person and handled it calmly but I didn't start anything.


You @ me in a thread saying I needed to be section banned.

That I was warned etc.

2 faced psycho.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 18, 2018)

Didi said:


> tl;dr you'd have a point if this was about dead players rating relevant stuff but this is making a big deal over nothing



The dead player stuff happens every once in a while. Badalight abused the fuck out of it last Favorites.


----------



## Didi (Aug 18, 2018)

RemChu said:


> You @ me in a thread saying I needed to be section banned.
> 
> That I was warned etc.
> 
> 2 faced psycho.




wew lad pls brosmoke

this kinda stuff aint helping you


----------



## Didi (Aug 18, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The dead player stuff happens every once in a while. Badalight abused the fuck out of it last Favorites.




yeah I do legit hate the dead player rating (unless it's obvious stuff like townies rating maf-lynches Winner)
some people really abuse it


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2018)

Santi said:


> M8 relax. It was brought up multiple times (not just regarding you either) so I wanted to grab a second opinion about it from GameHosts to see how they view it. If you’re going to tell me I’m wrong for trying to listen to the community I’m supposed to be trying to serve, then I don’t want to hear from you later that I’m doing shit on my own and not listening to you guys.


I wasn't in the game.

I'm a spectator.

Shizune posts that dumb poetry shit, people comment on it. Aizen votes him for it. I funny Aizen post. It's a funny scenario.

Yet now I'm influencing games maliciously? GTFO here with this nonsense. What the fuck does *your intentional abuse of ratings *have to do with this current situation ?

They aren't the same thing.


Then your buddy sides with Shizune and bans me from a thread. Beyond stupid.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2018)

RemChu said:


> You @ me in a thread saying I needed to be section banned.
> 
> That I was warned etc.
> 
> 2 faced psycho.



Bitch puffed up her chest talmbout "I'm gonna take my ball and go home!" then stayed her ass right here.

Scared ass bitch.


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2018)

How about you guys get rid of the problem child, the one who causes the drama?

Instead you clap down on me. 

Idiots.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2018)

If you make a big show of rage quitting then stay around to argue anyways, that's just an L beginning to end.


----------



## Didi (Aug 18, 2018)

you both are looking like children here


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2018)

RemChu said:


> How about you guys get rid of the problem child, the one who causes the drama?
> 
> Instead you clap down on me.
> 
> Idiots.



Bitch LMFAO! Not for one day in your life will I ever be ousted from this section! Seethe bitch!


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2018)

Bitch I am GOODIE up in here, let's be clear about THAT sis.


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2018)

No I'll leave, it's what you want. Crazy drama people win here apparently. 

I'll finish any games I'm currently in and leave. 

Adios.


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2018)

I'd rather not stay in a section where I have to be worried

"Oh no will this offend Shizune today?" I better think twice about that.

Zzz


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2018)

RemChu said:


> No I'll leave, it's what you want. Crazy drama people win here apparently.
> 
> I'll finish any games I'm currently in and leave.
> 
> Adios.



If you're waiting for me to tell your dramatic ass not to leave, then pull up a seat and snack because it ain't happening at least until I calm down. You really overreacted with this entire situation.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 18, 2018)

Seems pretty obvious that dead players shouldn't contribute opinions via ratings and I suppose third party non-participants as well.  Guess the grey area might be what constitutes an opinion driven rating.


----------



## Aries (Aug 18, 2018)

Solution. Make rep whoring great again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Aug 18, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I wasn't in the game.
> 
> I'm a spectator.
> 
> ...



I handled the reply ban, I want to move past the situation between you/shizune because honestly it doesn't matter right now and doesn't help me get the answers I need. I'm trying to come up with reasonable solutions that we can all agree on, not crack people's skulls in.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I'd rather not stay in a section where I have to be worried
> 
> "Oh no will this offend Shizune today?" I better think twice about that.
> 
> Zzz



Can your boo-hoo woe-is-Remchu ass _read closely _for twelve seconds? You have a history of abusing ratings in games you're not playing, you've never responded to requests to stop from me or the moderators, and I'm not the only person who thinks it should stop. I only requested a temporary section ban because previously you haven't responded to threadbans.

I was guilty in the previous generic game and I felt extra pressure because you rated an innocent person's post agree when they casted suspicion against me. That is a tangible and irrefutable impact on the game that breaks the rules. You will comply with the rules.

This wasn't personal until you made it so. That's why nobody is going to stop you from leaving.


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2018)

Well every time, every single time, there is big drama it's one of two people.

Why do we tolerate this shit?


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Can your boo-hoo woe-is-Remchu ass _read closely _for twelve seconds? You have a history of abusing ratings in games you're not playing, *you've never responded to requests to stop from me or the moderators, *and I'm not the only person who thinks it should stop. I only requested a temporary section ban because previously you haven't responded to threadbans.
> 
> I was guilty in the previous generic game and I felt extra pressure because you rated an innocent person's post agree when they casted suspicion against me. That is a tangible and irrefutable impact on the game that breaks the rules. You will comply with the rules.
> 
> This wasn't personal until you made it so. That's why nobody is going to stop you from leaving.



What moderators ask me??!?!?!

This is why I'm saying you are crazy.

What reality is this?


----------



## Aries (Aug 18, 2018)

Back in my day we repped those we agreed with nude pics and negged those we disagreed with some kinky shit. We were artists of our time.  You guys have gone soft


----------



## Didi (Aug 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> because you rated an innocent person's post agree when they casted suspicion against me. That is a tangible and irrefutable impact on the game that breaks the rules.



really brah, you might have a slight point but I'm fairly fucking sure no one is like 'woah, remchu rated a post sussing someone agree, I guess they have a point'. That just doesn't happen.


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2018)

Of course I'm going to ignore you @Shizune I'm not abusing ratings. 

Anyways you won. GJ


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm cryinggg at Remchu trying to get me banned, then ragequitting himself, when it was never even that serious to begin with.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2018)

I deadass spelled it out letter by letter for his ass and he's so emotionally distraught he can't even read it wjsjdjdjdjddddss


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2018)

So @ Shizune a 68 page generic mafia game.

Me who has zero posts in it, 1 agree condemned you to death?

How is that logical. Quit scapegoating and just get better at mafia. Hope you can win some scum games without me here to keep you down. ^ ^


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 18, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Shizune wins I quit mafia section @iwandesu gj
> 
> 
> 
> ...


???
You know you can...like argue your case ?


----------



## Didi (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2018)

How can someone be dumb enough to insist they're not abusing ratings, then turn right around and admit they're using agrees to make genuine reads on games they're not in


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 18, 2018)

Didi said:


> lmao pls no one pays attention to ratings nitty
> 
> like seriously who the fuck would care that someone who isn't in the game rated something agree
> 
> ...


Wait
He wasn't on the game ?
Wtf lol


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Aries (Aug 18, 2018)

To be fair i dont really see the point in thread banning someone not in the game. Threadban when a player has been killed or lynched cause god knows how many abuse the rating system to influence the game once their out the game. 

Its just pulling straws to assume a spectator has any sway. Unless that person is deliberately going to the thread and disliking, disagreeing or ningening every post you make then banning them is kinda silly


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2018)

Like I wouldn't rate it funny if you didn't play like a clown @Shizune.

Get better.


----------



## Aries (Aug 18, 2018)

And yes theirs some people petty enough to go out there way to follow every post you make just to dislike it


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 18, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Like I wouldn't rate it funny if you didn't play like a clown @Shizune.
> 
> Get better.


Now now
No need to bait him


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Like I wouldn't rate it funny if you didn't play like a clown @Shizune.
> 
> Get better.



Bitch are you leaving or not? Literally not one person asked you to stay. Begone.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 18, 2018)

Aries said:


> And yes theirs some people petty enough to go out there way to follow every post you make just to dislike it


cof Cof
{insert some japanese ideogram with mangekyo sharingan in it}


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2018)

That whole meltdown for what? You disgrace and embarrass yourself.


----------



## Aries (Aug 18, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> cof Cof
> {insert some japanese ideogram with mangekyo sharingan in it}



Ratings were a mistake.. Fuck your optimistics and your agrees and your winners etc. 
 Bring back porn rep


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2018)

Whatever, kisses Remchu. You know how a parent gotta beat you and they're like, "this hurts me more than it hurts you?" It's still all love. I never asked you to leave. I'll see you in League mafia to play that role I made especially for you.


----------



## Santí (Aug 18, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's cancer and if there is a way to change forum settings to solve the problem I support it. Ideally the host could be able to ban dead players from doing ratings but I assume that might be hard with forum permissions.
> 
> Alternatively you could remove agree/disagree and a few other ratings from all game threads. Leave just funny/friendly/optimistic and harmless stuff.



If we remove certain ratings and leave others, it would have to apply to the entire section. I don't believe there's any way to limit it to only certain threads.  Since the start of Xenforo people have used ratings in several really meta ways to implicate things outside of their intended usage. I'm fairly confident that limiting our options of ratings to give will just have those who intend to abuse it do so more discreetly with the ratings that they have available. 



~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Seems pretty obvious that dead players shouldn't contribute opinions via ratings and I suppose third party non-participants as well.  Guess the grey area might be what constitutes an opinion driven rating.



We all seem to agree on dead players for certain, but I think there should be a bit more leeway for spectators as they don't exactly have a dog in the fight to speak. As mentioned before I doubt we're going to have an issue of non-players influencing games through ratings, so no need trying to create solutions that don't exist. But we have definitely seen players abuse ratings to undermine game mechanics more than once.


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 18, 2018)

I do personally like dead players not rating things with very very rare exceptions and only with host permission.  Things like how I was trolled by Blockhead in Iwan's game as Deonte west I have no problem with everyone rating funny.  But tbh I would like it to be to the hosts discretion.


----------



## Melodie (Aug 18, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Whatever, kisses Remchu. You know how a parent gotta beat you and they're like, "this hurts me more than it hurts you?" It's still all love. I never asked you to leave. I'll see you in League mafia to play that role I made especially for you.


Super OP indie role, y'all gotta remember to D1 lynch rem


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 18, 2018)

NF should remove ratings completely tbh.


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 18, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> NF should remove ratings completely tbh.


I mean I am not opposed to this


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2018)

Ratings really are trash, whether it's waking up to 30 notifications from Rion's crazy ass or this mess...


----------



## Aries (Aug 18, 2018)

@Platinum be my cohost for Favorites VII: Advent Children


----------



## Didi (Aug 18, 2018)

ratings are really the only decent thing we got from XF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 18, 2018)

Ratings are cool.

The problem was when we started doing them in mafia games while not regarding the fact they are basically posts. And thus should be regulated as posts are.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 18, 2018)

If we can't alter forum mechanics can we at least agree that dead player rating is a no-no and people who do it should at the very least be shamed by the hosts (if not outright blacklisted)?

Like put it in your game rules and all. Writing a line about "no dead posting"? Add another one for "and no ratings either"

Thanks.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 18, 2018)

Santi said:


> @Shizune okay since this is coming up again I’m going to bring the discussion to the public square.
> 
> I want to gather the opinions from our game hosts primarily in regards to non-players and their usage of the rating system in active games.
> 
> ...



I really don't think it's as big a deal as it's made out to be. Sure, you can prevent possible abuse by taking certain circumventing or mitigating actions, I suppose. But I'm not sure it's worth the hassle. I think it would just be better and easier to punish posters reactively on a case-by-case basis.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 19, 2018)

It's really not that big of a deal outside a few tards.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> NF should remove ratings completely tbh.



They should ban you and @poutanko from being a team in art contest.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 19, 2018)

keke
do you love me


----------



## SupremeKage (Aug 19, 2018)

Bastards banned me from the relationship thread


----------



## Marvel (Aug 19, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Bastards banned me from the relationship thread


What’s up SupremeKage


----------



## SupremeKage (Aug 19, 2018)

Gifted said:


> What’s up SupremeKage


Sup gifted, nothing much really besides getting banned from a thread lmao. I haven’t seen you in a while, what happened?


----------



## Marvel (Aug 19, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Sup gifted, nothing much really besides getting banned from a thread lmao. I haven’t seen you in a while, what happened?


Damn that’s unfortunate....happens sometimes.

I kinda forgot about NF.


----------



## Aries (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Bastards banned me from the relationship thread


What did you do?


----------



## SupremeKage (Aug 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> What did you do?


Laughed at a post


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Laughed at a post



I doubt it was just that.


----------



## SupremeKage (Aug 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> I doubt it was just that.


Also called out mods for deleting posts, that’s about it lol


----------



## Marvel (Aug 19, 2018)

Lmfao...that’s about what I’d expect from the mods here....I bassicaly got banned for laughing at a post too


----------



## Aries (Aug 20, 2018)

I'm just an average player, in an average game.
I inactifag from nine to five; hey hell, I pay the price.
All I want is to play alone with my average role;
But why do I always feel like I'm in the Chatterbox, and

I always feel like somebody's rating me.
And I have no privacy.
Woh, I always feel like somebody's rating me.
Tell me is it just a  dream?

When I come home at night.
I fap lewd tight.
People rate me Old I'm trying to avoid.
Well, can the people in The thread see me?
Or am I just informative?
When I'm in a thread.
I'm afraid to post my opinion.
'Cause I might open my eyes
And find someone disagreeing there.
People say I'm funny.
Just a little optimistic.
But maybe shit postin remind me of
"Ningen" too much.
That's why. . .

I always feel like somebody's rating me.
And I have no privacy.
Woh, I always feel like somebody's rating me.
Who's playing tricks on me?

Who's rating me?
I don't know anymore . . . are the mods rating?
Who's rating?
Well, it's the spectators rating me: and I don't feel safe anymore.
Tell me who's rating.
Oh, what a mess. I wonder who's rating me now,
(WHO?) the C.R.s.?


----------



## Marvel (Aug 20, 2018)

Aries said:


> I'm just an average player, in an average game.
> I inactifag from nine to five; hey hell, I pay the price.
> All I want is to play alone with my average role;
> But why do I always feel like I'm in the Chatterbox, and
> ...


Nightphase should be over


----------



## Stelios (Aug 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 20, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> If we can't alter forum mechanics can we at least agree that dead player rating is a no-no and people who do it should at the very least be shamed by the hosts (if not outright blacklisted)?
> 
> Like put it in your game rules and all. Writing a line about "no dead posting"? Add another one for "and no ratings either"
> 
> Thanks.



I agree with this unless it's a dead reaction post(I ningened my death post for example cuz for me)

Giving reactions to stuff after is bad tho yes


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 20, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Lmfao...that’s about what I’d expect from the mods here....I bassicaly got banned for laughing at a post too



You got banned for laughing at the death of someone related to another user.

It's amazing how you still don't realize what is wrong with that.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 20, 2018)

Waitbwhat


----------



## Marvel (Aug 20, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You got banned for laughing at the death of someone related to another user.
> 
> It's amazing how you still don't realize what is wrong with that.


Wasn’t laughing at the death of someone related to another user...and I don’t feel like arguing over it


----------



## Aries (Aug 21, 2018)

Closed Role Madness Set-up
Heroes
Villains
Indies

May or may not end up as a Overwatch game may use a different theme but the mechanics are Inspired by Overwatch. A new way to play a Role Madness. I present the Overwatch Mechanic.

Start the game by selecting a role via pms. Every cycle you have the option to switch out your role for a new one or hold on to your current role. Up to 3 players can have the same role to triple or double its abilities. You can not role reveal nor can you hint or reveal any info on your abilities. Only way you are getting any info on a role is either via investigative abilities, picking the character or when a player is killed or lynched.

If a player is lynched or killed the role they had will be banned from being selected. If you happen to have had the same role as the player who was lynched or killed you will be genericfied for one cycle.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 21, 2018)

@jayjay³² there is actually a term “ego lifting” and people get in other people’s face for the sound of metal clanking while doing deadlifts? 


I swear this world is devolving into spastics


----------



## NO (Aug 21, 2018)

Stelios said:


> @jayjay³² there is actually a term “ego lifting” and people get in other people’s face for the sound of metal clanking while doing deadlifts?
> 
> 
> I swear this world is devolving into spastics


Yeah, it's a bit of a weird concept. It's a little hard to explain, but I have friends who are on steroids who do shit like that (they can't control it, because steroids like tren just mess with your mental hardcore). They enjoy the rush from feeling dominant, they feel stronger than they actually are, and they feel the need to have presence in the gym.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 21, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Yeah, it's a bit of a weird concept. It's a little hard to explain, but I have friends who are on steroids who do shit like that (they can't control it, because steroids like tren just mess with your mental hardcore). They enjoy the rush from feeling dominant, they feel stronger than they actually are, and they feel the need to have presence in the gym.



So the extensive bravado from puffy guys on steroids has created that phrase and stance I guess. But like all trends I see people that just mind their own business, doing their own thing, getting shit from randomers outta nowhere. Which is ironic because I m confident the jacked up guys on steroids get no shit about it because  they scream trouble.


----------



## Aries (Aug 21, 2018)

How to get away when some one calls you out on your shit. Just say

It wasnt me

But they catched you red handed

It wasnt me

They even quoted you 

It wasnt me

Even screen capped your message

It wasnt me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 21, 2018)

Who you gonna believe? What you saw? Or what i told you happened?


----------



## Stelios (Aug 22, 2018)

Aries said:


> Who you gonna believe?



Ghostbusters!!!!!


----------



## Ishmael (Aug 22, 2018)

Anyone else get to see The Meg?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 22, 2018)

Early Favourites submissions

Rochambeau (South Park)
Mooncake (Final Space)
Rincewind (Discworld series)
Jar of Nutella  (Ferrero)
Going Merry/Thousand Sunny (OnePiece)
Chocobo (Final Fantasy series)

I think the Jar of Nutella has a lot of potential


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 22, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Anyone else get to see The Meg?


Shit name for a shark movie


----------



## Ishmael (Aug 22, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> Shit name for a shark movie



Great action packed film though and its best off a book.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 22, 2018)

Simple Role Madness Game. Nothing to fancy. Sign up


----------



## Magic (Aug 23, 2018)

@Oddjutsu you're a riot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Oddjutsu you're a riot


I'm thinking about hosting a role madness game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 23, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> I'm thinking about hosting a role madness game


Theme? o.o


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2018)

Remchu how goes that wokeworld game


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Theme? o.o


Let people submit their own characters with their own actions. Then alignment gets randomised


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> Let people submit their own characters with their own actions. Then alignment gets randomised



i have seen this in effect 

to no real surprise the biggest problem with it is people mostly make their characters gamebreakingly OP and their innovation has to be greatly punished, limited, and restricted by the host 

would probably require you to have a conversation with each player as you edit their roles and review them before submission finalization


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> i have seen this in effect
> 
> to no real surprise the biggest problem with it is people mostly make their characters gamebreakingly OP and their innovation has to be greatly punished, limited, and restricted by the host
> 
> would probably require you to have a conversation with each player as you edit their roles and review them before submission finalization


'Too stronk plz nerf' or 'Needs more oomph' is all I will be saying during the creative process

But role submissions will follow a similar format
- Passive ability
- Day ability
- Night ability
- Random 1-shot
- Late game Ultimate Ability

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 23, 2018)

MAD said:


> Remchu how goes that wokeworld game



I was just thinking about the game, was working on something else when the thought crossed my mind.

Your ability to reach me without posting is uncanny.

but I'm the anomaly.

Plan was to host it for August, though this month seems low in activity and desire to play.

My schedule for the fall won't be very heavy so I can host it then. Game is close to done. Nothing too crazy, took out a few things. Since more rpg ish mechanics ruin the mafia experience tbh. People stop scum hunting and focus purely on the other mechanics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 23, 2018)

SBC trolls NRA leader


----------



## Didi (Aug 23, 2018)

this just feels like
spinning plates


----------



## Magic (Aug 23, 2018)

Stelios said:


> SBC trolls NRA leader


Speechless at how depraved the NRA dude is.
Wtf


Camera rolling and he jumped on that thing like it was air.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Didi (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Aug 23, 2018)

Watched Hellraiser and Hellraiser II all in a row.



first time.

I can see how it inspired my favorite manga of all time.

...

I love it. Second film especially. Scary.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 24, 2018)

sounds gud odd

remchu

who dat


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Aug 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Watched Hellraiser and Hellraiser II all in a row.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MAD said:


> sounds gud odd
> 
> remchu
> 
> who dat



Clive Barker

Read the Weaveworld 
or Imajica

or both actually

Imajica is a 1k page book. I started at 21:00 and left it at 08:00
finished it a few hours after I woke up again

good times


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2018)

Yes Mami


Stelios said:


> Clive Barker
> 
> Read the Weaveworld
> or Imajica
> ...




What is it about, and good job.

Is it a wordy book or like easy reading? Still 1k pages in one sitting damn.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Yes Mami
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a whole god damn world man. The start is slow makes you wonder what is happening and what you are reading.
but then it traps you there and you can't let go


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2018)

Ok so it's fantasy. 

Imajica    reads like magical 

so

go figure.


----------



## Didi (Aug 24, 2018)

MAD said:


> sounds gud odd
> 
> remchu
> 
> who dat




have you not seen BR2049?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 24, 2018)

i have not


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2018)

MAD said:


> i have not


Arrest this man


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2018)

Saw that shit opening night IMAX 3D
after it ended stayed with random strangers as they discussed the film.


----------



## Didi (Aug 24, 2018)

MAD said:


> i have not




fucking watch it brah


----------



## Didi (Aug 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Saw that shit opening night IMAX 3D
> after it ended stayed with random strangers as they discussed the film.




one of the few films I've taken the opportunity to see in theaters more than once because I just loved it that much


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2018)

Didi said:


> one of the few films I've taken the opportunity to see in theaters more than once because I just loved it that much


On the flight back from London to Boston, played it, fell asleep to it, woke up, watched my favorite part the sea wall. Watched it again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Aug 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> On the flight back from London to Boston, played it, fell asleep to it, woke up, watched my favorite part the sea wall. Watched it again.



such a good climax
that music too hnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggggggggggggggg


though I think my favourite part has got be right before that
when he meets the Joi-ad

it's just so fucking heartcrushing but it also makes his choice that much more meaningful

also loved every baseline test, pure kino

oh and getting confirmed that the memory was real so he thought he was the real boy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 24, 2018)

Is platinum still the prince of hope?

1-yes
2-no


----------



## Aries (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Didi (Aug 24, 2018)

I mean obviously yes


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2018)

As a cineofile I love 2049. In imax it was nearly full sensory immersion. Beautifully shot scenes and lighting.

Fucking loved every minute of it. Though I think I remember a dude to my left falling asleep during the middle of it. Such is the pace of a film noir cyber punk dystopian movie. 


Aries said:


>


Dice don't lie.


----------



## Aries (Aug 24, 2018)

Is vasto still king of Rage here?

1-yes
2-no


----------



## Aries (Aug 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> As a cineofile I love 2049. In imax it was nearly full sensory immersion. Beautifully shot scenes and lighting.
> 
> Fucking loved every minute of it. Though I think I remember a dude to my left falling asleep during the middle of it. Such is the pace of a film noir cyber punk dystopian movie.
> 
> Dice don't lie.



 

The Dice Gods are real. And I am its prophet. Join the Church of Holy Rolls


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2018)

Aries said:


> The Dice Gods are real. And I am its prophet. Join the Church of Holy Rolls


We pilgrimage to Vegas and roll teh dice.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 24, 2018)

WHO WILL WIN IN THE END?

1 - TEAM TROLL
2 - TEAM HOPE
3 - TEAM RAGE
4 - TEAM EGO
5 - TEAM BALANCE
6 - TEAM ORDER


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 24, 2018)

bullshit


----------



## Aries (Aug 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> We pilgrimage to Vegas and roll teh dice.





I GOT 5 ONNNNN IT


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 24, 2018)

MAD said:


> WHO WILL WIN IN THE END?
> 
> 1 - TEAM TROLL
> 2 - TEAM HOPE
> ...


If you were to "Fix" this result what would it be?


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2018)

HAHAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaha

though who is on team balance?


----------



## Aries (Aug 24, 2018)

The true balance was the one in your heart


----------



## Aries (Aug 24, 2018)

1: Team Balance is legit team here
2: lol Team Balance


----------



## Didi (Aug 24, 2018)

TEAM EGO RULES THESE GROUNDS


----------



## SupremeKage (Aug 24, 2018)

Team troll FTW

12/12=1


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2018)

This is so punk.
Feels right.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 25, 2018)

[media]


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 25, 2018)

More Early Favourites submissions

Mr Bean (BBC comedy)
Adam Richman (Man vs Food)
Calvin (Calvin and Hobbes)
Little Kuriboh (Yugioh the Abridged Series)
Tyrion Lannister (A song of ice and fire)


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2018)

Man vs Food


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 25, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Man vs Food


It would be an epic role, just eat motherfuckers


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> It would be an epic role, just eat motherfuckers


Eat abilities,

eat write ups

Eat votes

etc. etc.

TODAY WE ARE DOING THE EAT VOTE CHALLENGE.

How many can I eat today?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 25, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Eat abilities,
> 
> eat write ups
> 
> ...


I think I will do a mini role madness game once this Pokemon one is done, I will start the signups tomorrow


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 25, 2018)

The Dice have spoken.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 26, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> I'm thinking about hosting a role madness game





Oddjutsu said:


> Let people submit their own characters with their own actions. Then alignment gets randomised





Oddjutsu said:


> 'Too stronk plz nerf' or 'Needs more oomph' is all I will be saying during the creative process
> 
> But role submissions will follow a similar format
> - Passive ability
> ...


Fuck what do I call it?


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 26, 2018)

It basically sounds like Favorites but you get to submit the actions.

For some reason I thought of Build-A-Bear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 26, 2018)

Don't mind me,relic of the past coming through.

So how's everyone doing these days?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 26, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Monster Mafia


Could be an option, I think I've seen this used before



Azeruth said:


> It basically sounds like Favorites but you get to submit the actions.
> 
> For some reason I thought of Build-A-Bear.


I'm liking this one better, Build-A-Role


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 26, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> Could be an option, I think I've seen this used before



That's how it's called on OroJackson

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 26, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> That's how it's called on OroJackson


Nice, I went ahead and called it Build-A-Role Mafia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Aug 26, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> Nice, I went ahead and called it Build-A-Role Mafia


Oddjutsu please sign up for the Avengers Game


----------



## Aries (Aug 26, 2018)

After Spiderman will probably be doing a Final Fantasy Mafia because why not


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2018)

IK making an appearance for mafiamania season.

Time for the part-timers to take the spotlight


----------



## Stelios (Aug 26, 2018)

a beer is good
potato chips and beer is better


----------



## Stelios (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2018)

Immortal King said:


> Don't mind me,relic of the past coming through.
> 
> So how's everyone doing these days?



I thought I killed you like I did mar....someone else.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2018)

Stelios said:


> a beer is good
> potato chips and beer is better



I am going to kick your ass in front of your wife and kid so they can then walk all over you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 26, 2018)

Superman said:


> I am going to kick your ass in front of your wife and kid so they can then walk all over you for the rest of your life.




I m going to deck your jaw so hard that you will be eating with a straw for months.
Though you didn't have the balls to do this to your father  
what makes you think you ll have a chance doing that to me?


----------



## Aries (Aug 26, 2018)

So its offical... Mafia section vs OBD Section


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I m going to deck your jaw so hard that you will be eating with a straw for months.
> Though you didn't have the balls to do this to your father
> what makes you think you ll have a chance doing that to me?



Oh you will know after they wake you up tell you to make them a sandwich.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 26, 2018)

Superman said:


> I am going to kick your ass in front of your wife and kid so they can then walk all over you for the rest of your life.





Stelios said:


> I m going to deck your jaw so hard that you will be eating with a straw for months.
> Though you didn't have the balls to do this to your father
> what makes you think you ll have a chance doing that to me?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 26, 2018)

If anyone is up for a turbo on another site in this exact moment let me know cuz we need players.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 26, 2018)

Hey guys I have a role madness game that could use some reviewing to make sure it's not too broken

If someone with some host/play experience could take a quick look at it I'd be grateful.

@iwandesu
@Shizune
@MAD
@Platinum
@Superman

I already asked Law but I'm afraid he may not enter too often and I might have to open sign-ups next week.

Also if you read the setup you agree that you're not going to play. But it'll be hosted in another site so I assume most of you won't play anyway.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 26, 2018)

I can take a look


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Hey guys I have a role madness game that could use some reviewing to make sure it's not too broken
> 
> If someone with some host/play experience could take a quick look at it I'd be grateful.
> 
> ...



Yes, I am available.


----------



## Magic (Aug 27, 2018)

Damn, why is this site filled with weirdos and neckbeards.
Legit cancer.

I don't deal with this dumb shit irl, why the fuck am I reading it? Ugh.


and apologies to anyone reading this, since it's like a downer and negativity. Hope you all are having a good day.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2018)

This is levels of drama not seen since the antediluvian days of yore. 

Ah, it calls me back to my youthful days as a wily shitposter.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2018)

Also, can you guys really be surprised that fucking losers of the lowest levels congregate on this forum?

How long has DDJ been allowed to roam free without being forced to upgrade his operating system?


----------



## Didi (Aug 28, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Damn, why is this site filled with weirdos and neckbeards.
> Legit cancer.
> 
> I don't deal with this dumb shit irl, why the fuck am I reading it? Ugh.
> ...





Platinum said:


> This is levels of drama not seen since the antediluvian days of yore.
> 
> Ah, it calls me back to my youthful days as a wily shitposter.



wait what, what did I miss


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2018)

Where’s our town crier ?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 28, 2018)

Didi said:


> wait what, what did I miss


Something about the poaching problem in Asia, I heard the words panda and trap be mentioned a lot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2018)

Tbh quiting this forum is never a bad choice


----------



## poutanko (Aug 28, 2018)

Didi said:


> wait what, what did I miss


1 guy named Gibbs got banned since he's a pedo
1 panda who's actually a catfish, banned and cooked


----------



## poutanko (Aug 28, 2018)

For complete story ask @Avalon


----------



## Didi (Aug 28, 2018)

I mean I know the whole panda story

but what happened *HERE* to see remchu talking about 'why I gotta read all dis'


----------



## poutanko (Aug 28, 2018)

Didi said:


> I mean I know the whole panda story
> 
> but what happened *HERE* to see remchu talking about 'why I gotta read all dis'


We learned about that Gibbs dude because he's playing Pokemon maf and got banned mid game. Luck explained it in the game thread.

Dunno if we're waiting for a sub or something


----------



## Didi (Aug 28, 2018)

poutanko said:


> We learned about that Gibbs dude because he's playing Pokemon maf and got banned mid game. Luck explained it in the game thread.
> 
> Dunno if we're waiting for a sub or something




ah okay


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 28, 2018)

How come 2 pedos get banned in the same day

I agree with @RemChu what the hell where are all the pedos coming from can we find their hole and throw poison on it


----------



## Aries (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Didi (Aug 28, 2018)

why


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 28, 2018)

Didi said:


> why


----------



## Aries (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 28, 2018)

This forum


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 28, 2018)

We have 2 options
i can stat phase now and invariable be a slow mod
Or ic an start tomorrow and spend the entire day modding like never.
Let's just finish this game i guess


----------



## Magic (Aug 28, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> How come 2 pedos get banned in the same day
> 
> I agree with @RemChu what the hell where are all the pedos coming from can we find their hole and throw poison on it




*Spoiler*: __ 



Thing is Gibbs always seemed "odd" even in a nerd culture/ community. Despite that weird drama we had a while back with him before he became phoenix king, something about him always rubbed me the wrong way....I could never put my finger on it.

I don't usually just jump to believe weird accusations like that, but I don't know.



It kinda hurts to find out staff knew and just let him on here.





I don't post in DBZ section because outgrew that series etc. but uh even before Panda was mod there and mod in the CB they were just retarded. Never flirted with him. Like what is the appeal in the panda persona?
If I met a cute girl in real life with that personality I make a mental note she is boring as fuck and avoid her LOL.

Like wtf guys. 


Is humanity this easily fooled?



and it's funny how people like MAD etc were right to decry him being modded.
Fucking lol.
Guess we are like twitch.tv if there is a "female" automatic attention and rewards.

....
Ehhhhhhh ~_~

I'ma go skateboard, clear the toxicity from my system.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 28, 2018)

Abstinence can mess with the brain in weird ways.


----------



## Magic (Aug 28, 2018)

And now he is unbanned.

Sasuga.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 28, 2018)

RemChu said:


> and it's funny how people like MAD etc were right to decry him being modded.
> Fucking lol.
> Guess we are like twitch.tv if there is a "female" automatic attention and rewards.
> 
> ...



I don't trust NFers to pick authority figures.

We try to take down mods for the most retarded reasons (wah wah I flamed the mod's family and he banned me) so it's not surprising that people think nominating pedobears to be mods is a good thing. There is no standard whatsoever.

This forum has a huge population of children or man-children who have a lousy definition of how authority works.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 28, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I don't trust NFers to pick authority figures.
> 
> We try to take down mods for the most retarded reasons (wah wah I flamed the mod's family and he banned me) so it's not surprising that people think nominating pedobears to be mods is a good thing. There is no standard whatsoever.
> 
> This forum has a huge population of children or man-children who have a lousy definition of how authority works.



its not a 'this or that' problem tho

the staff historically have been terrible

you have to understand theres a very good reason theres been such a high turnover rate, especially in recent years, to realize the staff is utterly incompetent

just ask tiger lol


----------



## Didi (Aug 28, 2018)

honestly someone like Nighty or Kenneth should've just done a full fucking turnover and clean slate when they became admins

only option
too much ingrained shit in the staff to ever turn good without a drastic overhaul


though tbf forum staff is always universally shit because of the nature of the job and the kind of people it attracts so even that might've not helped


----------



## Magic (Aug 28, 2018)

Feel so good now.

That skate run.

<- Legit feel like my avy. Except instead of rain it's sweat lol.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 28, 2018)

MAD said:


> its not a 'this or that' problem tho
> 
> the staff historically have been terrible
> 
> ...



And why is the staff terrible?

They take their members from the NF community. They usually take respected members who did not get banned before (I mean there are exceptions, but it's usually some high poster everyone is okay with). And they rotate often.

Maybe the staff is shit because the best individuals NF can produce are shit. It's the same thing as with politicians IRL. A corrupt society can't produce anything better than a corrupt government.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 28, 2018)

To put it in a cool way: NF staff is shit because they are the cream of the cream of the NF community, and we can't really do better than that.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 28, 2018)

Tbh I'm not sure if I believe what I just wrote, but it's a cool theory.


----------



## Magic (Aug 28, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> To put it in a cool way: NF staff is shit because they are the *cream of the cream of the NF community,* and we can't really do better than that.



That's debatable on some levels. Since clear some of the hires are just friends of staff.

I don't know. It's an anime forum sooooooo I expect some shit but come on lol. Anyhow I'm not savvy into staff politics.


----------



## Magic (Aug 28, 2018)

Let's keep that shit out of this section.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 28, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Tbh I'm not sure if I believe what I just wrote, but it's a cool theory.


No makes perfect sense.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 28, 2018)

Ok just to finish, I don't really believe the staff is as bad as some people think, though I don't think it's perfect either.

This stuff is just not all absolute imo.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 28, 2018)

RemChu said:


> No makes perfect sense.



The bad people = bad government is a real thing imo, and kind of explains why my country is shit.

What is debatable is measuring how good/bad NF staff/members are.


----------



## Ishmael (Aug 28, 2018)

Bad staff applies to certain sections. Some sections have great staff, there's no hate of bias towards a poster. 

Some have horrible staff, the places with bad staff are mostly from the DB section and the little alley section supposedly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Aug 28, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Some have horrible staff, the places with bad staff are mostly from the DB section and the little alley section supposedly.


@Santi, I think he is talking about you


----------



## Santí (Aug 28, 2018)

Luck said:


> @Santi, I think he is talking about you



So it seems, so it seems


----------



## Santí (Aug 28, 2018)

@Ishmael I heard you was talkin shit


----------



## Marvel (Aug 28, 2018)

He's entitlted to his opinion of you....he dosent want to adress you directly.

SO

that means he acknowledges your dominance over him


----------



## Magic (Aug 28, 2018)

NF staff this week


----------



## Aries (Aug 28, 2018)

I'll modfuck you till you love me, fagget~Mike "Santi" Tyson


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 28, 2018)

It's been a while since I hosted a game 

Who's ready for Waifia, best waifu wins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ishmael (Aug 28, 2018)

Santi said:


> @Ishmael I heard you was talkin shit



Lol.. you're a cool dude, not amongst those im talking about.



Gifted said:


> He's entitlted to his opinion of you....he dosent want to adress you directly.
> 
> SO
> 
> that means he acknowledges your dominance over him



I'd tag but that'd start drama which this forum doesnt need honestly. That and well....  due to experience let's just say some mods can't seem to handle criticism.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Gibbs (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Marvel (Aug 28, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Lol.. you're a cool dude, not amongst those im talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd tag but that'd start drama which this forum doesnt need honestly. That and well....  due to experience let's just say some mods can't seem to handle criticism.


who is it


----------



## Magic (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2018)

Mods run with nepotism full blast, so the clique-ish nature usually just ends up with the kinds of people the staff wants moderating, instead of the ones the community wants.

Ah, it reminds me of the days when I was deemed 'too controversial' by the powers that be to be a section mod .


----------



## Marvel (Aug 28, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Mods run with nepotism full blast, so the clique-ish nature usually just ends up with the kinds of people the staff wants moderating, instead of the ones the community wants.
> 
> Ah, it reminds me of the days when I was deemed 'too controversial' by the powers that be to be a section mod .


wtf lmfao


----------



## Aries (Aug 28, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Mods run with nepotism full blast, so the clique-ish nature usually just ends up with the kinds of people the staff wants moderating, instead of the ones the community wants.
> 
> Ah, it reminds me of the days when I was deemed 'too controversial' by the powers that be to be a section mod .



Mods dont believe in Hope plat


----------



## Santí (Aug 28, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Lol.. you're a cool dude, not amongst those im talking about.



But... I’m the _only _mod for both Dragonball and The Alley. There’s literally no one else you can be talking about?


----------



## Marvel (Aug 28, 2018)

the only good mods on this forum are @Santi @FlamingRain and @Blu-ray and the last two make no contact with the forums outside of NBD.


----------



## Marvel (Aug 28, 2018)

@Santi is there a group chat for all the mods where they just talk n shit


----------



## Aries (Aug 28, 2018)

Mods have a secret section. Off course they talk shit, OBD once revealed some of their dirty laundry. Good times


----------



## Marvel (Aug 28, 2018)

Aries said:


> Mods have a secret section. Off course they talk shit, OBD once revealed some of their dirty laundry. Good times


damn can i see that shit?


----------



## Marvel (Aug 28, 2018)

Man news be spreading fast around here because i swear everybody and they mama knew when and why i got banned


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2018)

Aries said:


> Mods dont believe in Hope plat



Nah, certain mods hated me solely for the fact of who I associated with on the forum .


----------



## Aries (Aug 28, 2018)

@Gifted

That is lost in time. Unless the OBD wiki kept it


----------



## Aries (Aug 28, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Nah, certain mods hated me solely for the fact of who I associated with on the forum .



Guilty by association for being a original OBD ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). You guys really did a number on them. Good times when you guys leaked their shit. The original Degeneration X


----------



## Ishmael (Aug 28, 2018)

Santi said:


> But... I’m the _only _mod for both Dragonball and The Alley. There’s literally no one else you can be talking about?



I dont keep track of those sections and i do believe mods change, there wasnt any time stamp to my experiences. Plus I've never seen you in a DB thread. It's almost as if you want me to mention you 

Either way that section doesn't have a good history of mod/staff reputation present there. This coming from a guy who consistently started posting outside the NBD months ago.

But @Gifted best mod on the forum is sennin of hardwork. Bacon bits is the mod or whatever he is who literally threatened me just for answering his thread. Having come off 3 bans that could've resulted in a permanent or longer for bull shit.


----------



## Marvel (Aug 28, 2018)

@baconbits you threatning people for no fucking reason?


----------



## Ishmael (Aug 28, 2018)

And now that i look hes not even a mod... oh well still got threatned to be banned.


----------



## Marvel (Aug 28, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> And now that i look hes not even a mod... oh well still got threatned to be banned.


nah he was a super mod or global mod last time i saw him


----------



## Marvel (Aug 28, 2018)

now that im looking at the mods...is @SoulFire really a 66 year old woman? what the fuck


----------



## Magic (Aug 28, 2018)

Gifted said:


> now that im looking at the mods...is @SoulFire really a 66 year old woman? what the fuck


I would have never guessed. 

Nice person.


----------



## Marvel (Aug 28, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I would have never guessed.
> 
> Nice person.


Yeah old ladies usually are nice


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 29, 2018)

Muck the Fods


----------



## Stelios (Aug 29, 2018)

The spread of gossip and false information in this place if it ever materialized in real life it could destroy lives. And the people that keep on spreading bullshit just to stir some drama receive zero repercussions and/or are not shunned by the community. Words,accusations and threats are being casually and superficially tossed left and right with zero thinking. Nobody is considering that this is 2018 bullshit you do online can destroy your life. 
I had enough of this place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2018)

Stelios said:


> The spread of gossip and false information in this place if it ever materialized in real life it could destroy lives. And the people that keep on spreading bullshit just to stir some drama receive zero repercussions and/or are not shunned by the community. Words,accusations and threats are being casually and superficially tossed left and right with zero thinking. Nobody is considering that this is 2018 bullshit you do online can destroy your life.
> I had enough of this place.


 Universe telling us to abandon ship.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 29, 2018)

Wasn't this a different song?  Heatseeker


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2018)

I like it =]


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2018)

close my eyes and im flying


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2018)

love dream pop


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2018)

Oddjusu where you from?


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2018)

damn my wireless usb keyboard looks so ccool in the dark.

damn.

its realycool.

Never noticed that.

technology is cool.

jesus its pretty.

@Oddjutsu listening to the Home album that song is from while i paint.
super chill.
luv you man u.u

the beat for  Overflow is sooo nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 29, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Oddjusu where you from?


I am from Australia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> I am from Australia


Dude , just the other day. I made up my mind to save up and move there...

Going next summer for vacation for certain. I love the accent and the music scene down there seems really good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2018)

its like wishful thinking.

also wanted to go to live in Spain for the women and culture....


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2018)

almost done w/ painting .

wasted mad time here spacing out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Aug 29, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> I am from Australia


Hey neighbour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2018)

and it's done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Aug 29, 2018)

RemChu said:


> and it's done


That's a nice one


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2018)

Dont usually post art here since very self critical

and immediately  spot errors all over the place.

but

here


A tad obsessed . Just a dab

If anatomy of elbow looks off it was not in the photo reference like it was cut off like the left side so I kinda like figured it out. It's off I'm sure.

I still suck at hair . 
 to head

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2018)

nice


----------



## Karma (Aug 29, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Dont usually post art here since very self critical
> 
> and immediately  spot errors all over the place.
> 
> ...


Dats really good


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2018)

Soooo went to sleep,

dreamt like I was going back (back in San Francisco, there was construction on a road I usually use to get from place to place in the city. Met two new people in like an uber? We were discussing that fact. This is clearly San Francisco.

We somehow end up getting picked up by like literal fucking mafia at gunpoint. We are on our knees like real bad shit. I manage to get away, some crazy blind guard henchmen follows me.

Like batman vibes , yet i didst watch any type of shit like that yesterday/ last night... I kill the guard, sneak out and escape in car, but by the time i killed the guard and went back around my friends / the people i was with earlier all dead. The bad guys are grinning ear to ear.

I have no gun.

I could have maybe have pulled a distraction earlier and disarm one get the firearm and let loose but wtf man I'm not fucking John Wick IRL. I will do some insane split second stuff under pressure but never have I had to like you know, fight people at gun point.

DREAM DISTURBED DEEPLY.

I hope this was not a dream of the actual future.
if it is
I'm already dead.

I woke up feeling sick and nauseous.


----------



## Avito (Aug 29, 2018)

Mindless rambling of remchu


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2018)

Avito said:


> Mindless rambling of remchu


No

it's all quite powerful Symbols.


I'm already dead.

My friends were killed by mafia .

I manage to escape.

Even if it's not literal clearly means at the least I'm leaving here no? Leaving nf mafia.


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2018)

but beside I'm a Mystic.

A real fucking mystic.

I do not ignore powerful dreams like that.

>_> 

If I get anymore weird shit like that. I'm cancelling my flight.

Suppose to go out partying like 2 days after I get back. 
Like fuck that.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2018)

The REM in my name is a reference to REM SLEEP

I am the dreamer

Even as a child I knew who I was and was on the path set for a mystic.


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2018)

First reading is free, after that it's 60.00 per hour.



Do you need to know
What role you will roll next? 
Who is scum?
Who is the cop?

Call
1-877-Mafia-reads  now


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2018)

My grandma likes my shoegaze music.

L U L


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 29, 2018)

Did the shonen heroes skin just disappear


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Did the shonen heroes skin just disappear



yup all the goods skins gone.


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2018)

RemChu said:


> yup all the goods skins gone.




dark is still here


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> dark is still here


I switched to that, but loved the chill pink on black of the Aphrodite skin.

=[


----------



## Shiny (Aug 29, 2018)

light and dark skin are shit


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 29, 2018)

Dark skin, best skin.


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 29, 2018)

I am sure this comes to the surprise of no one when I say I use the default skin.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 29, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> I am sure this comes to the surprise of no one when I say I use the default skin.


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 29, 2018)

Anyone else not able to see pics posted in threads?


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 29, 2018)

Also, I still plan on hosting this if it fills up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 29, 2018)

Sasuke had the best background and like that... Its gone


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2018)

For a girl band

THESE SONGS ARE ACTUALLY GOOD. 

they've been playing music since kids and it shows.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 30, 2018)

the pokemon game will receive a new label of mafia game........

ROLL madness


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 30, 2018)

MAD said:


> the pokemon game will receive a new label of mafia game........
> 
> ROLL madness


Quality of pun

Lows: Shit
Highs: Good shit


----------



## Didi (Aug 30, 2018)

@RemChu 
pretty abstract but 500 days of summer?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 30, 2018)

I made a terrible mistake bringing dice rolls into mafia games



Welp see you next dayphase

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 30, 2018)

Roll for dick size


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 30, 2018)

Natural 1, I have an innie


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2018)

The numbers don't lie, and they spell disaster for Oddjutsu.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 30, 2018)

Does Oddjutsu have odd jutsu? Is he able to roll an odd number?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 30, 2018)

F.I.G.J.A.M.


----------



## Magic (Aug 30, 2018)

I had no bad dreams, just mmmm good restful sleep. Woke up fawning over woman but uh that's like normal.


Didi said:


> @RemChu
> pretty abstract but 500 days of summer?



I gotta finish West World binging....for the game....first
Looks like a light hearted and fun movie. I like it.


----------



## Didi (Aug 30, 2018)

oh no lmao I meant, is your avatar from that
but apparently not then


----------



## Didi (Aug 30, 2018)

It's a good movie though yeah, though I wouldn't call it lighthearted, it can get pretty real.


----------



## Magic (Aug 30, 2018)

Didi said:


> oh no lmao I meant, is your avatar from that
> but apparently not then


Naw just uh look at my profile banner.

White Stripes band. Jack White and Meg White. Haven't listened to Elephant in a bit, listening to it a lot right now.


----------



## Didi (Aug 30, 2018)

oh yeah white stripes, I see it now


----------



## Magic (Aug 30, 2018)

I have a new place, no roomies, near the water.

Soooo good. 

-close to nice bars, beach, park, 24/7 super market near like 2 blocks away.

I move in like a week.


----------



## Magic (Aug 30, 2018)

I have the script of the WW show for reference material.


----------



## Magic (Aug 30, 2018)

The only limit here is your imagination.
You start in the center of the park.
It's simple, safe.
The further out you venture, the more intense the experience gets.
How far you want to go is entirely up to you.
So, how does this work? Is there an orientation? No orientation, no guidebook.
Figuring out how it works is half the fun.
All you do is make choices starting here.


-----------------------------
so much D A T A.


----------



## Magic (Aug 30, 2018)

@Aries
if u host another pkmn game in the same style.

-More pokemarts so people can land on them. Or have it at the dayphase
Some of the items were very useful / good.
Like the ghost repel cleanse tag thing, which could have saved me but i never got the chance to land on a pokemart.
Stuff like the PP UP is super strong.

Maybe have raid pokemon not be so far on the map.

Mmmmmmm everything else was fine. As per usual you had very powerful town roles. Just inactivity killing town. If this was like your dbz game in terms of activity town automatically wins.

So uh maybe tone down some things on town but that isn't your style.

I thought for once it was nice to see people respecting the no role revealing thing. Kinda cool.

Overall good game, 8/10 in terms of sit back and have fun.
Mmmmm and game is like D&D the host has to be really attentive to the game , players, dice mechanics....poor @iwandesu <3


p.s 
@Platinum knew you were mew since like day 2 when you posted right around the same time mew acted, and mew barely did anything in the game.
and it was obvious i was role assigned so figured the platman had some good shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 30, 2018)

Welp time to go back to making my own game.


----------



## Santí (Aug 30, 2018)

@jayjay³² what happened to your game?


----------



## Magic (Aug 30, 2018)

Santi said:


> @jayjay³² what happened to your game?


It's not PC , banned game.


----------



## Santí (Aug 30, 2018)

RemChu said:


> It's not PC , banned game.



What’s the meaning of this? I banned no such game


----------



## Aries (Aug 30, 2018)

@RemChu 

I held back honestly, didnt want to throw all my eggs in one basket. I wanted to first see if the mechanics could be done and wanted to hold some things back for a potiential sequel. I feel it did succeed in that the mechanics were enjoyable for those who were actually playing. It wasnt picture perfect but it was executed atleast good. Some of my criticism of this game

-inactivity: alot of good roles were flushed down the toliet this game. Strip away the gimmicks and this game roles were actually  way more balanced then the dragonball games. Not one shitty town role but for some reason some of the people werent using their role to their full potential. I was kinda flabbergasted, i got alot of shit for not being active in processing actions/responding back. It was kinda funny, very ironic right as im at my most active in the first cycle nobody was using any abilities at all


-"Hosting": when i was making this game i realized this would be the major flaw in this game. It doesnt matter how good of a host you are this game would have overwhelmed any other host. Iwan hosted it as best as he could but going forward any future games like this are gonna need 2 or 3 fully committed hosts running it cause its alot to multitask so many things for this type of game. Lesson learned

-Giving it more time to serenade. I rushed into the game. If it had more time it would have honestly prepared the hosts and players more and probably would have been much better activity wise and hosts would have been more prepared over being thrown in the mix and having to think on their feet asap all game. 

All in all work in progress, ill keep those things in mind for a sequel/similar game. Making this game gave me some ideas for other similar games. Right now im kinda inspired to go back to memory lane and re-host some of my old games ala Spiderman. I plan on making a psuedo big Megaman Role Madness game with the dice mechanics

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Aug 30, 2018)

Well

.

The solution to super complex is

Smaller pool of players with less killing abilities.

Makes it easier to manage and would force more discussion around who to lynch etc.

Less factions too so easier for mafia and indie to aim for the win.

if the game is 15-20 players you are more likely to have everyone be relatively active ?  Cuz all the dice, polemon. maps, EXP . pokeballs/ 

that's a lot of shit to micromanage.


----------



## Magic (Aug 30, 2018)

Borderline is pretty much Giant D&D game with pokemon flavor.


----------



## Magic (Aug 30, 2018)

Maybe only night phase actions. 

Because you have to take out something somewhere. You can't keep adding toppings, going to get overwhelmed.


----------



## Aries (Aug 30, 2018)

I like making Anti Town roles over Town roles. Though i noticed in every game its a mix bag in terms of reaction over alignments, it feels like my games are the only games where both sides town and anti town think the other side is overpowered. No matter how powerful or OP your role is as Anti town I always have atleast one role made to counteract it. Ex: being Androids Mafia in the first game being OP but useless against Cells Role or Zamasu faction being almighty against majority except future trunks and vegito. I believe Spiderman game is more balanced then any of my other games but yeah thats mostly due to making it a small game


----------



## Magic (Aug 31, 2018)

@Gifted 
<3


----------



## Magic (Aug 31, 2018)

I can't help it he is legit making me chuckle.


----------



## Marvel (Aug 31, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I can't help it he is legit making me chuckle.


----------



## Marvel (Aug 31, 2018)

Meanwhile here i am with hella good concepts but can't get anyone to join my fucking games. Like what the fuck man.

I even have an Avengers Infinity War concept with like 30+ players but i can at best get 11.


----------



## Aries (Aug 31, 2018)

Megaman Universe Game will include

-Megaman Games
-Megaman X Games
-Megaman Zero Games
-Megaman ZX Games
-Megaman Legends
-Megaman Battle Network
-Megaman Starforce
-Azure Striker Gunvolt(Spiritual Successor)


----------



## Magic (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## NO (Aug 31, 2018)

Santi said:


> @jayjay³² what happened to your game?


We will eventually play it, I just need to find a week where I've got a consistent schedule and also doesn't coincide with multiple games. I'll PM people role confirmations before it starts, of course.


----------



## Karma (Aug 31, 2018)

I cant wait for you guys to read my role pm lol


----------



## Shizune (Aug 31, 2018)

Can someone explain the concept for this game to me in more thorough detail? I'm not understanding the terminology.


----------



## Didi (Aug 31, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Can someone explain the concept for this game to me in more thorough detail? I'm not understanding the terminology.



>submit a waifu (or husbando)
>MS makes roles for them
>people get roles and play


----------



## Shizune (Aug 31, 2018)

Didi said:


> >submit a waifu (or husbando)
> >MS makes roles for them
> >people get roles and play



Well it says "husbando" submissions are limited so I wanted clarification on what a "waifu" is and what a "husbando" is so that I submit an acceptable character.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 31, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Well it says "husbando" submissions are limited so I wanted clarification on what a "waifu" is and what a "husbando" is so that I submit an acceptable character.



The way I see its an anime character you wish you could date/marry.


----------



## Didi (Aug 31, 2018)

waifus are female, husbandos are male
I think you could've figured that out yourself


----------



## Shizune (Aug 31, 2018)

Oh okay, so it's a submission-based game where the majority of submissions need to be female characters that the player is attracted to, or in other words "wants to marry?"


----------



## Didi (Aug 31, 2018)

remember: having more than one waifu will ruin your laifu


----------



## poutanko (Aug 31, 2018)

I just submitted character I think will be fun to be in the game instead of taking waifu/husbando thing seriously


----------



## poutanko (Aug 31, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Well it says "husbando" submissions are limited so I wanted clarification on what a "waifu" is and what a "husbando" is so that I submit an acceptable character.


You can submit a husbando  Mystic would announce if there are too many husbando in the game ~


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 31, 2018)

I don't see that happening, there are like... 2 women in an average game? 2 women and 1 Nitty. So the number should be low enough.


----------



## poutanko (Aug 31, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I don't see that happening, there are like... 2 women in an average game? 2 women and 1 Nitty. So the number should be low enough.


More husbando is always good tho


----------



## Magic (Aug 31, 2018)

The discussion in the pokemon game.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 31, 2018)

Traps are also considered for the purpose of this game waifus and not husbandos


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 31, 2018)

Also thinking about running a vanilla game in the interim


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Aug 31, 2018)

@Lord Genome


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 31, 2018)

Im calm


----------



## Legend (Aug 31, 2018)

Oh hey im alive


----------



## Magic (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2018)

Legend said:


> Oh hey im alive



That is disappointing news.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2018)

@Queef Master 



Remchu? Why? How?........why?


----------



## Magic (Sep 1, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Queef Master
> 
> 
> 
> Remchu? Why? How?........why?


Trin punked me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2018)

Queef Master said:


> Trin punked me.



How!? YOUR ARE THE GODDAMN REMCHU!


----------



## Aries (Sep 1, 2018)

Took me a while to realize who queef was, this is a bigger plot twist then when LB turned out to be a dude


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 1, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Meanwhile here i am with hella good concepts but can't get anyone to join my fucking games. Like what the fuck man.
> 
> I even have an Avengers Infinity War concept with like 30+ players but i can at best get 11.


get a popular cohost.


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2018)

Superman said:


> That is disappointing news.


Which Part?


----------



## Stelios (Sep 1, 2018)

i'm crying


----------



## Shizune (Sep 1, 2018)

I updated the attendance and schedule threads:





On that note, League of Legends Mafia 2 starts on September 5th and I need more replacements. Any volunteers would be thoroughly appreciated.​


----------



## Marvel (Sep 1, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I updated the attendance and schedule threads:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


igot you for replacment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Sep 1, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> get a popular cohost.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 1, 2018)

Be patient you opened this what, 6 days ago?

Bitching won't bring more people.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 1, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Be patient you opened this what, 6 days ago?
> 
> Bitching won't bring more people.


Who are you talking to?


----------



## Shizune (Sep 1, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Meanwhile here i am with hella good concepts but can't get anyone to join my fucking games. Like what the fuck man.
> 
> I even have an Avengers Infinity War concept with like 30+ players but i can at best get 11.



What's your track record with hosting like so far? If you don't have a good history yet, most people won't trust you to balance or run a large game. You should start small. Small games are usually higher quality anyways, and they help build your "playerbase" so to speak. For example Mr. Waffles, Chaos, Shiny and Santi have literally been playing my games for five years.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 1, 2018)

Also, I usually PM invites to around 60-80 people to fill any given game.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 1, 2018)

Shizune said:


> What's your track record with hosting like so far? If you don't have a good history yet, most people won't trust you to balance or run a large game. You should start small. Small games are usually higher quality anyways, and they help build your "playerbase" so to speak. For example Mr. Waffles, Chaos, Shiny and Santi have literally been playing my games for five years.


I haven't hosted any.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 1, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Who are you talking to?



I don't know. Any ideas?


----------



## Marvel (Sep 1, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I don't know. Any ideas?


 Seems like you may be trying to start something so it's best im not involved in that.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 1, 2018)

Oh I thought your Avengers game was bigger than 11 players for some reason. You've already got 3 so if you send out some nicely-written PMs I'm certain you can fill the last 8 with ease.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 1, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Oh I thought your Avengers game was bigger than 11 players for some reason. You've already got 3 so if you send out some nicely-written PMs I'm certain you can fill the last 8 with ease.


Nah i made it small because i didnt think i was gonna get players


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 1, 2018)

1- Be patient
2- Advertize your game
3- Know your reputation. You have no hosted games you gotta start small and build it from scratch
4- You are not entitled to having players, and you are not entitled to people thinking you have good concepts. You gotta sell that. And this starts by not complaining in the convo thread. Learn to be likable. Act like you are trying to sell a product. Nobody sells anyrhing by complaining to the costumers that they are not selling.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 1, 2018)

Also i didnt know you were supposed to send out pm's....thanks for the advice man


----------



## Shizune (Sep 1, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Nah i made it small because i didnt think i was gonna get players



I don't think I've ever filled signups without directly asking people to play so don't feel weird about sending PMs.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 1, 2018)

For the record the only reason I'm not playing is because I have a difficult time in games where I don't know about the theme.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 1, 2018)

Shizune said:


> For the record the only reason I'm not playing is because I have a difficult time in games where I don't know about the theme.


how do you not know about the MCU? That shit breaks record and makes billions


----------



## Marvel (Sep 1, 2018)

Now that i think about it.....a naruto game sounds much better than avengers


----------



## Marvel (Sep 1, 2018)

@Santi @iwandesu  can you delete the avengers thread?


----------



## Marvel (Sep 1, 2018)

Shizune said:


>


What? The thread that's gonna get deleted is Avengers Age of Ultron...not Avengers Infinity War.
Besides i dont know how to balance the Age of Ultron game.

But i know i could balance a naruto game


----------



## Aries (Sep 1, 2018)

You can host my Spiderman game if want some expirence. The roles are done. Its nothing too crazy or complex


----------



## Marvel (Sep 1, 2018)

Aries said:


> You can host my Spiderman game if want some expirence. The roles are done. Its nothing too crazy or complex


Hell yeah


----------



## Aries (Sep 1, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Hell yeah



Alrighty then, Ill just switch spots with you in the player lists


----------



## Marvel (Sep 1, 2018)

Aries said:


> Alrighty then, Ill just switch spots with you in the player lists


Cool


----------



## Marvel (Sep 1, 2018)

Thanks alot man


----------



## Marvel (Sep 1, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Eh... I hate to break that to you but I know of someone (not me) who is going to open an infinity war game next week. You might want to postpone this for a few months and hosting something else else first to avoid the competition.


Maybe I'll learn from them.

Because i wanted the IW Game to be RM but i couldn't figure out how to balance it with 30+ Town and like 6 Scum.

Since the only scum were gonna Be Thanos,Corvus Glaive,Proxima Midnight,Ebony Maw,and Cull Obsidian.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 1, 2018)

So the only possible way it wouldv'e worked is if i made Thanos have an Infinity Stone Mechanic where he kills someone evry phase to have the stones


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 1, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Maybe I'll learn from them.
> 
> Because i wanted the IW Game to be RM but i couldn't figure out how to balance it with 30+ Town and like 6 Scum.
> 
> Since the only scum were gonna Be Thanos,Corvus Glaive,Proxima Midnight,Ebony Maw,and Cull Obsidian.



Less townies. Good proportion is 3 or 4 townies for each mafia.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 1, 2018)

Hopefully i can help that host out with information for the repsctive roles in the game atleast.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 1, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Less townies. Good proportion is 3 or 4 townies for each mafia.


Oh ok Looking at the heroes in the movie it seems i can get away with 20 heroes instead of 30 and just buff Thanos to make it 
''Perfectly Balanced as all things should be''


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 1, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Oh ok Looking at the heroes in the movie it seems i can get away with 20 heroes instead of 30 and just buff Thanos to make it
> ''Perfectly Balanced as all things should be''



Sounds good.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2018)

Legend said:


> Which Part?



Your post
Every word in it
Your name
The time of it
Which section it was posted in
It confirming you still breath
meaning someone failed me
Means a list still has 1 one name to many


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2018)

@Shizune

Probably won't be running waifia in September tbh

My generic game though


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2018)

I missed something while I was sick I see.



Stelios said:


> Where’s our town crier ?


@Benedict Cumberzatch where are you really really big man? Where are you really really big man?



Platinum said:


> Nah, certain mods hated me solely for the fact of who I associated with on the forum .



I am sorry talking to me....was not enough to be unblemished from being an obder.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2018)

Actually


----------



## Aries (Sep 1, 2018)

Im calling dibs on hosting Yu Yu Hakusho vs Hunter X Hunter


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2018)

Aries said:


> Im calling dibs on hosting Yu Yu Hakusho vs Hunter X Hunter



don't you mean yu yu HakushoxHunterxHunter?


----------



## Aries (Sep 1, 2018)

Superman said:


> don't you mean yu yu HakushoxHunterxHunter?



Triple H Mafia. Here comes the shhhovel. Join the game. Its in October

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 1, 2018)

I'm such a hipster.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 1, 2018)

I think more than half of my creative ratings have gone to Aries at this point.


----------



## Magic (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2018)

@poutanko I saw that funny rating, why does Legend still live?



Aries said:


> Triple H Mafia. Here comes the shhhovel. Join the game. Its in October



I am not ready.


----------



## poutanko (Sep 1, 2018)

Superman said:


> @poutanko I saw that funny rating, why does Legend still live?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ready.


Legend will never die


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2018)

Superman said:


> Your post
> Every word in it
> Your name
> The time of it
> ...


Im the virus you cant rid yourself of old friend


----------



## Didi (Sep 2, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Legend will never die


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 2, 2018)

I looked at you and immediately thought you were Nitty.


----------



## Magic (Sep 2, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I looked at you and immediately thought you were Nitty.



SIGN OF THE TIMES.

LIVE LONG ENOUGH TO BECOME WHAT YOU HATE.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 2, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I looked at you and immediately thought you were Nitty.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 2, 2018)

Queef Master said:


> SIGN OF THE TIMES.
> 
> LIVE LONG ENOUGH TO BECOME WHAT YOU HATE.



you know the dutchess of bay ridge 
irl is also a goddess


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 2, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I looked at you and immediately thought you were Nitty.





Well look who stopped being mr. Negative for awhile 2 days ago.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 2, 2018)

Superman said:


> Well look who stopped being mr. Negative for awhile 2 days ago.



I don't follow.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 2, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I don't follow.



You embraced your fandom for anything to make a entertaining topic instead of the usual business as usual DDL. The "just let me get through my time on here then bounce" DDL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 2, 2018)

Aries said:


> Im calling dibs on hosting Yu Yu Hakusho vs Hunter X Hunter


What if i cuck u and get sign up and filled list before you...


dun dun dun


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2018)

Queef Master said:


> What if i cuck u and get sign up and filled list before you...
> 
> 
> dun dun dun



You would make him proud for following in his ways and outdoing him.


----------



## Magic (Sep 2, 2018)

Nitty wouldn't post that crispy aesthetic gif though.

Shit is hella hipster, from a 1966 european film.

C'mon brah.


----------



## Magic (Sep 2, 2018)

Look at her aesthetics.

It's cute.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 2, 2018)

Superman said:


> You embraced your fandom for anything to make a entertaining topic instead of the usual business as usual DDL. The "just let me get through my time on here then bounce" DDL.



Hey I make funny topics in OL all the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 2, 2018)

Tho bashing people is more fun I agree


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 2, 2018)

(Chopper mode being happy you called by thread entertaining but not admitting)


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2018)

@Superman 
I'm innocent.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 2, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Hey I make funny topics in OL all the time.


I...do not frequent enough anymore.



Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> @Superman
> I'm innocent.


Lies....waffle spread lies.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2018)

Superman said:


> Lies....waffle spread lies.



So mean.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 2, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> So mean.



So was your truthful scolding.

Will posting a Mandamonium emote make you feel better?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2018)

Superman said:


> So was your truthful scolding.
> 
> Will posting a Mandamonium emote make you feel better?





Nothing will make me feel better.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 2, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> Nothing will make me feel better.





Then I too will never feel better.


----------



## Aries (Sep 2, 2018)

Queef Master said:


> What if i cuck u and get sign up and filled list before you...
> 
> 
> dun dun dun



Ill probably be making another sign up thread with a different theme by then. It will somehow involve dragonball


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 2, 2018)

That turbo game


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 3, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> That turbo game


Ok, it's not actually a turbo game. It just has 5 players


----------



## Shizune (Sep 3, 2018)

​


----------



## Aries (Sep 3, 2018)

*Chu*

[Passive] Due to losing rock,paper, scissors before the game starts you do not appear at the start of the game thus you can not be targeted by actions or lynched at the start of the game. You appear at the start of the 2nd dayphase

[*Drunken Fist: Sui Ken*] When this is activated all actions that target you for the cycle are nexus'd to someone else. Works twice
[Ogre Killer] When this is activated you can increase your vote power by 4x for the rest of the game
[Spirit Ball Shot] When this is activated you can target any player and destroy the the first ability they activate after this and their vote power for one cycle. Works three times
[Block Buster] When this is activated you can target any player with a kill shot. Works once
[Knife Edge Death Match] When this is activated you can target any player to a best out of 3 Rock/Paper/Scissor Match. If you win you super kill them and can use again as a one shot. If you lose you are killed instead. If you are about to be killed or lynched this will be activated giving you a chance to save yourself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 3, 2018)

_*Kite*_

(*Crazy Slots*) This can be activated 3 times a cycle . When activated the host will roll a Dice 1-9. What ever number the dice rolls will determine the ability you can use

*Number 1*-When the Dice Rolls this number you can increase your vote power by 1
*Number 2*- When the Dice Rolls this number you can target 3 players. Role block 1 player, vote block 1 player and negate and absorb the first ability used by one player as a one shot
*Number 3*- When the Dice Rolls this number if you are killed or lynched the cycle this is activated you are reincarnated as a Chimera Ant with a new role abilities
*Number 4*-When the Dice Rolls this number you can target the following 3 actions and choose if you want to negate them or not
*Number 5*-When the Dice Rolls this number you can protect any player from actions for one cycle
*Number 6*-When the Dice Rolls this number you can for one cycle target any player and redirect their actions to any player in the game
*Number 7*-When the Dice Rolls this number you can copy any ability used as a one shot
*Number 8*-When the Dice Rolls this number you become immune to kill shots for one cycle
*Number 9*- When the Dice rolls this number you can investigate any player

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 3, 2018)

brah

literally anyone who has that role is fucked. People can metagame around them, don't post roles .


----------



## Magic (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Sep 3, 2018)

Jesus Christ that second song.


----------



## Magic (Sep 3, 2018)

want the drummer's shirt. I recognize that artwork.

Based on Alphonse Mucha's art

very uh beautiful


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 3, 2018)

Guys who wanna play a dethy right now? Need two more players


----------



## Magic (Sep 3, 2018)

2nd song Mi Eje 
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOh~


----------



## Magic (Sep 3, 2018)

girl drumming is beautiful.

gorgeous smile


----------



## Magic (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 3, 2018)

Bro wanna play a dethy? It will only take 4 rl days.


----------



## Magic (Sep 3, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Bro wanna play a dethy? It will only take 4 rl days.


I have never played those, not really my cup of tea.

Sorry.


----------



## Legend (Sep 3, 2018)

If any of you fellow mafia dorks like football

New Fantasy Football League Link and Info


----------



## Didi (Sep 3, 2018)

I like football
>clicks on link
Oh, you should've been clear. I don't care about American Football.


----------



## Legend (Sep 3, 2018)

Didi said:


> I like football
> >clicks on link
> Oh, you should've been clear. I don't care about American Football.


NOT SOCCER


----------



## Legend (Sep 3, 2018)

@Didi I wasnt being rude its just a emote chill

also who negs anymore?


----------



## Aries (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 3, 2018)

Legend said:


> @Didi I wasnt being rude its just a emote chill
> 
> also who negs anymore?


I got negged 10 times during the favorites game


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 3, 2018)

Didi said:


> I like football
> >clicks on link
> Oh, you should've been clear. I don't care about American Football.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 3, 2018)

Legend said:


> @Didi I wasnt being rude its just a emote chill
> 
> also who negs anymore?



You are clearly not active enough. I got negged maybe 3 times last week.


----------



## Legend (Sep 3, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You are clearly not active enough. I got negged maybe 3 times last week.


Maybe that's a indictment on yourself

Ive been negged a handful of times in 10 years


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 3, 2018)

Legend said:


> Maybe that's a indictment on yourself
> 
> Ive been negged a handful of times in 10 years



Actually it's probably because I post in the Cafe. Doesn't happen that often in other places.


----------



## Legend (Sep 3, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Actually it's probably because I post in the Cafe. Doesn't happen that often in other places.


That makes sense its essentially the educated blender


----------



## Shizune (Sep 4, 2018)

​


----------



## Stelios (Sep 4, 2018)

Legend said:


> That makes sense its essentially the educated blender



>educated


----------



## Didi (Sep 4, 2018)

Legend said:


> @Didi I wasnt being rude its just a emote chill
> 
> also who negs anymore?



and it's just a neg lmao

also I was drunk so I probably overreacted lmao


----------



## Didi (Sep 4, 2018)

and it's not about the points it's just a good way to easily and quickly PM someone about a specific post


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 4, 2018)

Didi said:


> and it's not about the points it's just a good way to easily and quickly PM someone about a specific post


I have been worried that people may use it as a way to cheat in Mafia games


----------



## Didi (Sep 4, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> I have been worried that people may use it as a way to cheat in Mafia games



I mean, don't be
if people want to cheat, they can, with or without rep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 4, 2018)

Bomb in the pokemon game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 4, 2018)

of course theres a bomb
it was a CR game


----------



## JoJo (Sep 4, 2018)

very good avatar my man


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 4, 2018)

Didi said:


> and it's just a neg lmao
> 
> also I was drunk so I probably overreacted lmao



Yeah being drunk would bring out the woman in you.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 4, 2018)

look at all of these whores here.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> look at all of these whores here.



Why you at a whorehouse ?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 4, 2018)

Some of you here got dirty dicks and stanky pussy. 

I wasn't aware the mafia area is a whorehouse waffle.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Some of you here got dirty dicks and stanky pussy.
> 
> I wasn't aware the mafia area is a whorehouse waffle.



I wasn't talking about this forum.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> I wasn't talking about this forum.



But I was.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> But I was.



When did you matter though.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 4, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> When did you matter though.



I always matter.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I always matter.



That's the spirit!


----------



## Magic (Sep 4, 2018)

MAD said:


> of course theres a bomb
> it was a CR game


I was thinking to myself, "man this game is going on forever".

Next time I pop in to look "You have to roll a 7 or higher to avoid the bomb"


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 4, 2018)

Huzzah for the return of @Remchu

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Magic (Sep 4, 2018)

No big C 

I'm still modfucked in a way.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 4, 2018)

the biggest whore of all is @Superman


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 4, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> the biggest whore of all is @Superman



You are taking aim at the former King of Rage. Tread carefully.


----------



## On and On (Sep 4, 2018)

I'm baaaaaaaaack


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 5, 2018)

On and On said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaack



Where and what the fuck have been and doing.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 5, 2018)

Superman said:


> You are taking aim at the former King of Rage. Tread carefully.



Remember, you are former for a reason.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 5, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Remember, you are former for a reason.



Because of the dice, fool.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2018)

Gonna try to participate in the Mafia games.

Need to read up though.


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2018)

How the hell is San Fran colder than Boston.

I went from shorts and a tee to sweats and a jacket.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 5, 2018)

Global Warming


----------



## Didi (Sep 5, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Gonna try to participate in the Mafia games.
> 
> Need to read up though.




Nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2018)

@Stelios 

o.o


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 5, 2018)

Superman said:


> Because of the dice, fool.







Remchu said:


> How the hell is San Fran colder than Boston.
> 
> I went from shorts and a tee to sweats and a jacket.



Remchu where the hell is your username?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 5, 2018)

Aries said:


> Is vasto still king of Rage here?
> 
> 1-yes
> 2-no





Superman said:


> The Dice have spoken.





Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Remchu where the hell is your username?



 keep up....before the crown gets passed to @poutanko .....if she can control her giggling


----------



## Aries (Sep 6, 2018)

Will their ever be a bomb free cr game?
1-yes
2-no


----------



## Marvel (Sep 6, 2018)

Aries said:


> Will their ever be a bomb free cr game?
> 1-yes
> 2-no


I didn't mean what I said....I Apologize for my erratic and immature behaviour


----------



## Aries (Sep 6, 2018)

1: yes
2: no


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2018)

The pokemon game. 

LUL


----------



## Marvel (Sep 6, 2018)

Remchu said:


> The pokemon game.
> 
> LUL


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2018)

Gifted said:


>


I agree with some of your points.

I would have won if not for Haunter, but c'est lavi. 

You should have bought a cleanse tag bro :^)


----------



## Marvel (Sep 6, 2018)

Remchu said:


> I agree with some of your points.
> 
> I would have won if not for Haunter, but c'est lavi.
> 
> You should have bought a cleanse tag bro :^)


tu parle français?


----------



## Marvel (Sep 6, 2018)

If i wouldve got an ether and got fissure again my whole team would've been alive...and if i got two ethers then i coul make the bomb actually work


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2018)

Gifted said:


> tu parle français?


took 4 years of french.
Have a culture background related to it.

Still can't speak it.  

I can follow people talking though and stuff. My mom has a thick french accent. 
So whenever I hear an older woman with the accent I kinda swoon.


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2018)

Gifted said:


> If i wouldve got an ether and got fissure again my whole team would've been alive...and if i got two ethers then i coul make the bomb actually work



I was trying to get to the mart to get pp up and get like 4 kills a day.

rip.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 6, 2018)

Remchu said:


> I was trying to get to the mart to get pp up and get like 4 kills a day.
> 
> rip.


lmfao that would've been gg


----------



## Marvel (Sep 6, 2018)

wait didn't you use the confusion shit on yourself?


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2018)

W





Gifted said:


> wait didn't you use the confusion shit on yourself?


I don't know what the fuck that was.
I don't have that move.


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2018)

Yeah I just played like normal.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 6, 2018)

did you ever think i was bruno?


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2018)

no but became clear u were e4.

again wasn't focused on u guys, i was killing scummy people looking for haunter. 

I needed haunter dead, after that pretty clear I would be the strongest role around.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 6, 2018)

Remchu said:


> no but became clear u were e4.
> 
> again wasn't focused on u guys, i was killing scummy people looking for haunter.
> 
> I needed haunter dead, after that pretty clear I would be the strongest role around.


I never would've thought you were mewtwo it was a huge wtf moment.
btw...what's your oj username


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2018)

LOL


----------



## Marvel (Sep 6, 2018)

Remchu said:


> LOL


are you cinera?


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2018)

Seeing Donkey talk in the flesh. 

HAHAHA 

It's priceless


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2018)

Dunkey*


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2018)

HAHAHAHAHAH THE LAST QUESTION

HAHAHA


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2018)

Shots fired at league of legends.


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2018)

Fuck, I didn't pack a razor.


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2018)

Once again 2nd song is choice. Love the beat. 

shaking my hips


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2018)

Pretty Girls is good too

Synth pop


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2018)

Ohhhhh last song

electric

damn she sounds like Kimbra.


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## Marvel (Sep 6, 2018)

what?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 6, 2018)

isn’t the Pokémon game still ongoing lol


----------



## Marvel (Sep 6, 2018)

MAD said:


> isn’t the Pokémon game still ongoing lol


Yes


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2018)

MAD said:


> isn’t the Pokémon game still ongoing lol


He just died though.


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2018)

He was talking as if it was over.

yeah

but uh whatever. rip


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2018)

Tempted to abuse ratings with this invisible name.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 6, 2018)

Remchu said:


> Tempted to abuse ratings with this invisible name.


do it


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2018)

Gifted said:


> do it


Thx little devil.


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2018)

I have no little angel on the other shoulder?


----------



## Marvel (Sep 6, 2018)

nope


----------



## Didi (Sep 6, 2018)

Remchu said:


> My mom has a thick french accent.
> So whenever I hear an older woman with the accent I kinda swoon.



okay sigmund


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2018)

*puts on jazz music*

time for sleep


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2018)

Didi said:


> okay sigmund



it's home.

I'm far away from home.

It's the little comforts like french girls that keep you going...


----------



## Marvel (Sep 6, 2018)

Remchu said:


> it's home.
> 
> I'm far away from home.
> 
> It's the little comforts like french girls that keep you going...


REMCHU fucking underage french girls confirmed?


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 6, 2018)

Anyone also going to see the nun today?


----------



## Marvel (Sep 6, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Anyone also going to see the nun today?


Im hyped for it...heard it wasn't that good...but it had terrifying scenes..good visuals and good atmosphere


----------



## Marvel (Sep 6, 2018)

I like Conjuring 1 and 2 and Annabelle 1 and 2.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 6, 2018)

Crooked Man was one of the most holy shit scenes ever


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 6, 2018)

He's supposedly getting a movie as well, I loved how they connected Annabelle 2 to be but hopefully the nun doesn't disappoint. As long as the plot is consistent and  good I should be ok.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 6, 2018)

Burt Reynolds is dead
feeling old yet ?


----------



## Juan (Sep 6, 2018)

don't sympathize with gifted, he fucking sucked


----------



## Marvel (Sep 6, 2018)

Juan said:


> don't sympathize with gifted, he fucking sucked


Shut your fucking mouth Juan...still starting shit again...acting like I was such a horrible teammate when you were just as bad if
Not worse.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 6, 2018)

Rion is the true master of rage?

1: yes
2: no


----------



## Marvel (Sep 6, 2018)

You’re not a team player. I did work you did nothing.

I brought all of you back to life.I stayed alive. I was fitting in


----------



## Juan (Sep 6, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Shut your fucking mouth Juan...still starting shit again...acting like I was such a horrible teammate when you were just as bad if
> Not worse.


was i that bad? let's ask our teammates, shall we? @Luck @Oddjutsu 

also, you really shouldn't be such a shit-talker, you fucking sucked so much that iwan literally refused letting you do shit unless i gave you permission


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 6, 2018)

@Juan @Gifted i know the two of you have issues right now but this isn't the place to do it. This is a place for civil talk, take this to a pm or something, that way you both don't get banned or warned from a mod.

Im in no way trying to boss or tell you both what to do, simply suggesting that you both stop before it ends with you in trouble with a mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 6, 2018)

You both suck. Now, be quiet.


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 6, 2018)

And gifted is new, still fresh to this game, it's best to help and give tips rather then insult and criticize. This not only stops arguments like this from happening but decreases the chance of future issues if you're once again paired.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 6, 2018)

Nah let them go at it so I can laugh.


----------



## Juan (Sep 6, 2018)

we're not allowed to squabble in the convo?

i wasn't aware, sorry.


----------



## Karma (Sep 6, 2018)

Juan said:


> was i that bad? let's ask our teammates, shall we? @Luck @Oddjutsu
> 
> also, you really shouldn't be such a shit-talker, you fucking sucked so much that iwan literally refused letting you do shit unless i gave you permission


He is a toxic player and needs to be banned from this section until he learns some manners


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 6, 2018)

Oh be quiet baby didi..


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 6, 2018)

Juan said:


> we're not allowed to squabble in the convo?
> 
> i wasn't aware, sorry.



If it's what you wish go ahead, im simply trying to keep you two from getting in any trouble.


----------



## Six (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Sep 6, 2018)

Snake said:


>



you sunofabitch


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 6, 2018)

Okay, that is fine.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 6, 2018)

Oh well, rip me


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 6, 2018)

Nvm


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 6, 2018)

I still have my username and can still see it.

So failure, you are.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 6, 2018)

Oh nvm again, it just a took a sec to happen


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Sep 6, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I still have my username and can still see it.
> 
> So failure, you are.


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2018)

Gifted said:


> REMCHU fucking underage french girls confirmed?



I call woman "girls."

>_>

*has a seat*


Luck said:


> He is a toxic player and needs to be banned from this section until he learns some manners


What happened?


----------



## Karma (Sep 6, 2018)

Remchu said:


> What happened


Just ask iwan to put u in the role pm after the game ends. The best moments are towards the last few pages


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2018)

Walked a new route from downtown through like china town, and up the fisherman warf to my place.

It's suicide. Steep 90o angle hills unavoidable. KILLED ME. lungs burned.

talk about fucking leg day


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2018)

rather go a roundabout long way home walking.
...

that other way is Kenyan marathon training. ,,,,part of the city so fucking sloped.


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2018)

That was worst than running up to the Acropolis.


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2018)

can't even skate down that shit. Would die pretty much.


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2018)

Literally fly into space.


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2018)

All that walking and I'm not tired.

Based

skateboarding + hiking Greece & Israel.


My legs are chiseled from marble.


----------



## Six (Sep 6, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I still have my username and can still see it.
> 
> So failure, you are.


Y'all are lucky the event ended.


----------



## Six (Sep 6, 2018)

What's wrong @Didi, you got a hate boner for me? Pathetic


----------



## Didi (Sep 6, 2018)

who the fuck are you?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 6, 2018)

Juan said:


> was i that bad? let's ask our teammates, shall we? @Luck @Oddjutsu
> 
> also, you really shouldn't be such a shit-talker, you fucking sucked so much that iwan literally refused letting you do shit unless i gave you permission


I didn't do much myself, but I'm gonna have to take Juans side


----------



## Marvel (Sep 6, 2018)

Juan said:


> you fucking sucked so much that iwan literally refused letting you do shit unless i gave you permission


You're a lying cunt too? What's new and actually it was because you and luck were dickriding each other and using everyone's abilities and when i had something to say i was outvoted


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 6, 2018)

Juan said:


> we're not allowed to squabble in the convo?
> 
> i wasn't aware, sorry.



This convo was cancer for most of 2017 and nobody wants a repeat of that.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 6, 2018)

@Juan


----------



## Marvel (Sep 7, 2018)

@Avito best of luck in the dark souls game.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 7, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> When and why did the convo thread turn into dickhead central again.


A few weeks ago iirc with the drama with shizune and remchu.

If you're talking about right now it's because I was bruno in the pokemon game and i expressed my thoughts on the game in a rude manner and then juan says im a terrible teamamate and we go back n forth.

and juan felt the need to bring that shit here..so the chaos ensues


----------



## Marvel (Sep 7, 2018)

@Santi


----------



## Santí (Sep 7, 2018)

I’ve come to end the war


----------



## Marvel (Sep 7, 2018)

Nah don't trouble yourself my Kage Bunshins will handle it


----------



## Magic (Sep 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2018)

Remchu said:


> All that walking and I'm not tired.
> 
> Based
> 
> ...



I question this.


----------



## Avito (Sep 7, 2018)

Superman said:


> I question this.


I question your existence


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2018)

Avito said:


> I question your existence



I question your legs too. I think you are a dorito. All upper body with kinky as chicken legs.


----------



## Aries (Sep 7, 2018)

The yyh vs hxh game will take place in the OBD.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2018)

Aries said:


> The yyh vs hxh game will take place in the OBD.



You are spreading your brand of Chaos across to the obd?


----------



## Avito (Sep 7, 2018)

Superman said:


> I question your legs too. I think you are a dorito. All upper body with kinky as chicken legs.


Yeah guess what you are right I skip leg day


----------



## Aries (Sep 7, 2018)

Superman said:


> You are spreading your brand of Chaos across to the obd?



Im there to take over chico, the OBaeDee is where the big boys play... Look at the adjective "play". Me as da Bad Guy Razor CRamon and Big Cohost Sexy Kevin Vaselinash are about to run amok the OBD and make it the franchise mafia
Section vasto. This is a sinking ship


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2018)

Aries said:


> Im there to take over chico, the OBaeDee is where the big boys play... Look at the adjective "play". Me as da Bad Guy Razor CRamon and Big Cohost Sexy Kevin Vaselinash are about to run amok the OBD and make it the franchise mafia
> Section vasto. This is a sinking ship



 so which one is going to be the traitor and stab team obd in the back massively ftl.


----------



## Aries (Sep 7, 2018)

Superman said:


> so which one is going to be the traitor and stab team obd in the back massively ftl.



Platinum. The man who preached about eating your vitamins and saying your Hopes will turn to a troll


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2018)

Happy Birthday @Melodie


----------



## poutanko (Sep 7, 2018)

Happy birthday @Melodie ~


----------



## Magic (Sep 7, 2018)

Have an awesome week. Happy b day @Melodie


----------



## Magic (Sep 7, 2018)

Is pokemon game longest game to take place here?

Feels like it.


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2018)

Going to a Brazilian party tomorrow night w/ a bro.

Brazilian girls


----------



## Aries (Sep 8, 2018)

Remchu said:


> Is pokemon game longest game to take place here?
> 
> Feels like it.



FAVIIORITES is still ongoing in some peoples hearts


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 8, 2018)

FAVIIORITES will never die!


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2018)

Already kinda forgot about it.

Let it die.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 8, 2018)

Going to host a generic game here in the convo thread, assigning roles involuntarily


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2018)

Oddjutsu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2018)

Legit mad man.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 8, 2018)

It will never die.


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2018)

I don't want sex, just want to dance away my blues.


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2018)

Ok that's a lie.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 8, 2018)

so are we gonna ignore the fact it said @Immortal King was active in this topic/forum on August 26th?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 8, 2018)

And it's time for the old serious Gramps to return to Mafia, and play more serious than he has ever before.

But, no one is making any interesting games.


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> And it's time for the old serious Gramps to return to Mafia, and play more serious than he has ever before.
> 
> But, no one is making any interesting games.


I'll be hosting a big game soon. 

If you want to try hard you are welcome to.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 8, 2018)

Remchu said:


> I'll be hosting a big game soon.
> 
> If you want to try hard you are welcome to.



what kind of game?


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2018)

A west world game. Don't really want to get into details as that spoils half the fun.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 8, 2018)

I see.


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2018)

If you click my profile all my banners are from the show. I have the script of the fucking show as reference etc.

Pure obsession. The game will be a game made with tender love and chicken.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 8, 2018)

I heard if it, just never watched it.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 8, 2018)

With some of the roles I have recieved so far my Build-A-Role game is going to be quite interesting


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2018)

In the plateaus of Leng, one can find a tavern on its periphery for foolish travelers who have strayed too far away from home. Amidst the strange and bizarre patrons, one might notice a group of men nestled around a table in a shadowy corner. It is here that games of chance are played; it is here that gamblers make their wagers.

In the times before the Old Ones returned, the gods of humanity claimed Kaddath for their own. The owner of this tavern (who spends most his time at this gambling table) once made a deal with an old trickster god, whose name humanity has long since forgotten, after making the long journey to the home of the divine. The god, amused by the arrogance of this risk-taking fool, bequeathed unto him a book, bound in gray leather. 

A simple tally book, where one would record wagers given and taken. 

Perhaps you might be foolish enough to ask the owner about this book; he is quite open to telling. Those who are brave, those who are daring, will make wagers and bets that are recorded within. The winners are rewarded handsomely; even though the trickster has long since faded into oblivion, his power still remains in some form. The losers... well, the price they pay varies on the risk taken. 

Perhaps the owner of the tavern sees a gleam of greed in your eyes that reminds him of a foolish dreamer who sought wisdom in deceit from deceivers all those years ago. He is quite willing to lend his book out to those who he sees kinship in. 

Perhaps, when you wake up from that dream you had in that mysterious land of Leng, you will find that book cradled in your arms where you slept. It is yours now... until luck runs out. 

_*And your luck will inevitably run out.....
*_​*[Grimoire #1] Tallybook of The Conniving God*


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2018)

That's a nice painting.


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> With some of the roles I have recieved so far my Build-A-Role game is going to be quite interesting



Fuck I forgot about this.


I have a good idea too.

When is the deadline to submit roles ?


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I heard if it, just never watched it.


It's like a western theme man.

Cowboys bang bang.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 8, 2018)

Remchu said:


> Fuck I forgot about this.
> 
> 
> I have a good idea too.
> ...


No deadlines or anything like that, I will just remind people infrequently


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2018)

Do whatever the fuck you want in West World. Bang Bang.

Bang whores
Bang Bang Townies
Bang Bang Mafia.


----------



## Avito (Sep 8, 2018)

Remchu said:


> Do whatever the fuck you want in West World. Bang Bang.
> 
> Bang whores
> Bang Bang Townies
> Bang Bang Mafia.


This gives me an idea for a Westworld mafia game


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 8, 2018)

Good morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Sep 8, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> Good morning


Good evening

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 8, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Good evening


Ok you got me, it's currently midnight where I'm at


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 8, 2018)

That's technically morning


----------



## poutanko (Sep 8, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> Ok you got me, it's currently midnight where I'm at


2.5 hours and it's midnight here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 8, 2018)

Never too late for a glass of wine


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 8, 2018)

poutanko said:


> 2.5 hours and it's midnight here


Are you from the past?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Sep 8, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> Are you from the past?


I'm from the future


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 8, 2018)

poutanko said:


> I'm from the future


Then am I 21.5 hours behind?


----------



## poutanko (Sep 8, 2018)

You got me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 8, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 8, 2018)

@Dragon D. Luffy 
How is that mean ?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 8, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy
> How is that mean ?



Reporting myself?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 8, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Reporting myself?



I thought you were a man of your word.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 8, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> I thought you were a man of your word.



Trolling in the Cafe is an exception.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 8, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Trolling in the Cafe is an exception.



Don't be like him.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 8, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> Don't be like him.



Who?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 8, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Who?



Chie.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 8, 2018)

don't be a hypocrite now. Be a man of your word.


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2018)

Person at school asked me if I go by he him pronouns.

Legit

laughed in her face.

Fucking get me off this fucking planet.


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2018)

kys


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2018)

She looks no older than my highschool sister too.

Like kid gtfo my face w/ that nonsense.


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2018)

Everybody
wants to be somebody
Everybody


----------



## Stelios (Sep 9, 2018)

Remchu said:


> Person at school asked *me if I go by he him pronouns*.
> 
> Legit
> 
> ...



Someone who is not 34
and doesn't have a Cambridge certificate in English
please explain


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Someone who is not 34
> and doesn't have a Cambridge certificate in English
> please explain


pro·noun
ˈprōˌnoun/
_noun_
plural noun: *pronouns*

a word that can function by itself as a noun phrase and that refers either to the participants in the discourse (e.g., _I_, _you_ ) or to someone or something mentioned elsewhere in the discourse (e.g., _she_, _it_, _this_ ).


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2018)

"Some genderqueer people prefer to use gender-*neutral* pronouns. Usage of *singular* 'they', 'their' and 'them' is the most common; and ze, sie, *hir*, co, and ey are used as well."

It's this stuff @Stelios

~_~


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2018)

If I wasn't buzzed from drinking on the roof.

Should have told her to call me daddy.


----------



## Didi (Sep 9, 2018)

I go by 'that cunt over there with the sick hair' please respect my pronoun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 9, 2018)

I don't understand
what did that moron asked you?

"Do you go by HE or HIM?"


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 9, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I don't understand
> what did that moron asked you?
> 
> "Do you go by HE or HIM?"



The girl asked if he went by "he/him" or something else.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 9, 2018)

Wad should be a pronoun.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 9, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I don't understand
> what did that moron asked you?
> 
> "Do you go by HE or HIM?"


No. Under new gender theory there are x amount of genders (no one really knows lel). Standard would be
Stelios (sex: Male Gender ID: Male) referred to as he/him/his (when people speak of you).

Heterosexual Girl A (sex: Female Gender ID: Female) she/her/hers

Trans can be like this
Trans Person A (sex: male Gender ID: female) referred to as she/her/hers.

It can also be like
Trans person B: (sex: Female Gender ID: Non Binary) refered to as Xe, Xis, etc.

It's wild.


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I don't understand
> what did that moron asked you?
> 
> "Do you go by HE or HIM?"



Yeah. When I'm obviously a dude. Facial hair

It's like first time ever in my life hearing something like this, just bizarre.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 9, 2018)

I've been gone a while but I will be continuing work on my Monogatari Mafia game.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 9, 2018)

Rem rated that funny.

No faith


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2018)

She's 10/10


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2018)

"you act like you're already dead"

Welp this is my song

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2018)

But you think too much
Probably drink too much

lol


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2018)

Cersei Lannister?

prob posted this one b4

kinda love everything in it


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2018)

Like first time viewing it, was like "she's kinda hot"

finally clicked it's Cersei actress


----------



## Stelios (Sep 10, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> No. Under new gender theory there are x amount of genders (no one really knows lel). Standard would be
> Stelios (sex: Male Gender ID: Male) referred to as he/him/his (when people speak of you).
> 
> Heterosexual Girl A (sex: Female Gender ID: Female) she/her/hers
> ...



New genre theory ?
So this is no longer valid ?


----------



## Didi (Sep 10, 2018)

gender != sex, in this discussion


----------



## Stelios (Sep 10, 2018)

Didi said:


> gender != sex, in this discussion



yes sir vice president


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2018)

Stelios said:


> New genre theory ?
> So this is no longer valid ?


----------



## Stelios (Sep 10, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2018)

Oh lord that comic. Faces don't look like Jewish men tbh tbf. Still cracks me up.


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2018)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiice

very punk rock


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2018)

Friend told me about his Burning Man experience.

I made a mental note to never go.

Too much debauchery....
trying to cultivate a soul here.


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2018)

Lol Stelios


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2018)

so relaxing


----------



## Nataly (Sep 10, 2018)

Remchu's taste in music is pretty awesome


----------



## Legend (Sep 11, 2018)

Yo


----------



## Magic (Sep 11, 2018)

Legend said:


> Yo


What's cookin, good lookin?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 11, 2018)

Rembro how you going to watch Halloween 3? That's not the way to get pumped for the new one


----------



## Magic (Sep 11, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Rembro how you going to watch Halloween 3? That's not the way to get pumped for the new one


It was pretty bad. About witchcraft stuff, but weird technology shit involved too.


----------



## Legend (Sep 11, 2018)

Remchu said:


> What's cookin, good lookin?


Ive been sleeping all day since its my day off


----------



## Marvel (Sep 11, 2018)

Remchu said:


> It was pretty bad. About witchcraft stuff, but weird technology shit involved too.


Did you see the new halloween movie? It was pretty good i heard.


----------



## MO (Sep 11, 2018)

@Shizune did you tune in to queen radio?


----------



## Magic (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Sep 12, 2018)

Good Vibes


----------



## Marvel (Sep 12, 2018)

Remchu said:


> Good Vibes


 Did you see it or not?


----------



## Magic (Sep 12, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Did you see it or not?


Oh the movie, uh not sure.

I was watching Halloween 3 for weird magic reference stuff. Symbology stuff. 

Movie was weird.  

Silver Shamrock.


----------



## Magic (Sep 12, 2018)

Do you recommend it?

Been meaning to watch up the Conjuring so I can see the "The Nun" this weekend.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 12, 2018)

Remchu said:


> Oh the movie, uh not sure.
> 
> I was watching Halloween 3 for weird magic reference stuff. Symbology stuff.
> 
> ...


I'm asking did you see the Halloween 2018 movie.....it was shown at a film festival a few days ago and i read the spoilers for it.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 12, 2018)

Recommend what?

The nun takes place before all the movies so you'd be fine watching that alone.

But if you want the full expirence
Annabele 2
Conjuring 2
The nun

watching it in that order would be great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Sep 12, 2018)

Conjruing 2 is probably the scariest movie i've ever seen tbh


----------



## Magic (Sep 12, 2018)

You don't have to leave
You can just stay here with me
Forget all the party police
we can Find comfort in debauchery~


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Sep 12, 2018)

I should run marathons, my stamina is pretty deep.


----------



## Magic (Sep 12, 2018)

Running on empty.


----------



## Magic (Sep 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stelios (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2018)

RIP all you euro mafia players who can no longer shitpost under penalty of getting detained by Interpol.


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 12, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Conjruing 2 is probably the scariest movie i've ever seen tbh



Dead silence for me. On a deep level pet cemetery hands down fucked me up as a kid, I can't watch that movie. I leave any room when it comes on TV and refuse to watch it, this is the only movie that has me like this.


----------



## Magic (Sep 12, 2018)

Geez lol.


----------



## Magic (Sep 12, 2018)

She looks so aesthetic in red and white.
*goes to sleep*


----------



## Marvel (Sep 12, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Dead silence for me. On a deep level pet cemetery hands down fucked me up as a kid, I can't watch that movie. I leave any room when it comes on TV and refuse to watch it, this is the only movie that has me like this.


 With the pupets?


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 13, 2018)

Gifted said:


> With the pupets?



Yep mary Shaw, she had no children, only dolls.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 13, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Yep mary Shaw, she had no children, only dolls.


Oh yeah i saw that...freaked me out when i was younger


----------



## Aries (Sep 13, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 








So friend finally sent me the pics from our ballet performance during spring. Good times.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 13, 2018)

Aries said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool


----------



## Magic (Sep 13, 2018)

Is that no filter?

Photo looks nice man.


----------



## Aries (Sep 13, 2018)

No filter. Iphones have some real good cameras. Way better then my android camera


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 13, 2018)

Platinum said:


> RIP all you euro mafia players who can no longer shitpost under penalty of getting detained by Interpol.



I welcome detainment by Interpol.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 13, 2018)

Platinum said:


> RIP all you euro mafia players who can no longer shitpost under penalty of getting detained by Interpol.



Is that some inside joke I missed?

Also this shit is still funny


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Shizune (Sep 13, 2018)

MO said:


> @Shizune did you tune in to queen radio?



gyal you already know I was perched for that episode.

Honestly I'm not actually here for the mess, it's not a good look for anyone involved. I'd rather talk about how Barbie Dreams is a TUNE and the video is a SLAY.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Is that some inside joke I missed?
> 
> Also this shit is still funny



It's because of article 11 and 13 passing. 

TFW Waffles has to pay me everytime he uses the colyrighted hope meme now .


----------



## Stelios (Sep 13, 2018)

Platinum said:


> It's because of article 11 and 13 passing.
> 
> TFW Waffles has to pay me everytime he uses the colyrighted hope meme now .



rofl they actually passed it
I m going to have lots of fun watching them try to regulate this


----------



## Stelios (Sep 13, 2018)

Classic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 13, 2018)

Seriously only want to be indie or scum for now on... how's everyone morning going?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2018)

Aries said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did not know you knew Steph Curry.


----------



## Didi (Sep 13, 2018)

Superman said:


> I did not know you knew Steph Curry.




this is some faceblind shit if you think that homie looks like Curry


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> this is some faceblind shit if you think that homie looks like Curry



Dude looks like Steph Curry. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Magic (Sep 13, 2018)

In a shuttle, sitting in the back all the seats fill. ThinkING to myself, welp next chick to come in guess I'll get up and give my seat. Very last pick up spot. Chick wearing like a old fashion pink outfit like stocking and stuff frills. Whole nine yards. Blonde and cute. I get up for her and she goes "oh wow, ty". Now I'm leaning up against the back of this shuttle .


My back lol. Here's my stop. Thankfully.


----------



## Magic (Sep 13, 2018)

I should take her pic. ... but yeah lol


----------



## Magic (Sep 13, 2018)

So cute


----------



## Magic (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm starving.  that Brazilian independence night on Sunday spend too much money. I'm like broke.lol sooo hungry

Oh wow a protest near my school dontown


----------



## Magic (Sep 13, 2018)

A protect mother earth thing lol


----------



## Magic (Sep 13, 2018)

Wtf


----------



## Magic (Sep 13, 2018)

See native American  too, I ran through the hive mind and crowd fuck this


----------



## Aries (Sep 13, 2018)

Superman said:


> I did not know you knew Steph Curry.



Latino steph curry. I can kinda see it


----------



## Magic (Sep 13, 2018)

What is that called when ur hair looks wet and curly ? Green leather jacket, nice ass. Mmmm should have skipped class and chat her up. ..

Rip


----------



## Magic (Sep 13, 2018)

I close my eyes and think of a juicy fat burger.


----------



## Magic (Sep 13, 2018)

Rice , beans and chicken.

Mashed potatoes.


Fruits


----------



## Magic (Sep 13, 2018)

Sizzling fish


----------



## Magic (Sep 13, 2018)

Tomato with cheese and lettuce on bread.

Olive oil.

Garlic bread


----------



## Magic (Sep 13, 2018)

I wanna Chew on my prayer beads


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2018)

Aries said:


> Latino steph curry. I can kinda see it



At least you have better eyes then that fucking drunk midget @Didi


----------



## Stelios (Sep 13, 2018)

@Didi a midget
that's like highly improbable


----------



## Magic (Sep 13, 2018)

Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 3, Guests: 0)

    Remchu Wez ★


----------



## Stelios (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2018)

Remchu said:


> Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 3, Guests: 0)
> 
> Remchu Wez ★



@Wez ★ you have been spotted.


----------



## Magic (Sep 13, 2018)

First On and On is back, now Wez logged in


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Didi (Sep 13, 2018)

shut up vasto


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 13, 2018)

Platinum said:


> It's because of article 11 and 13 passing.
> 
> TFW Waffles has to pay me everytime he uses the colyrighted hope meme now .



Hope died.
Sue me.


----------



## Aries (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2018)

Didi said:


> shut up vasto



Get sober.


----------



## MO (Sep 13, 2018)

Shizune said:


> gyal you already know I was perched for that episode.
> 
> Honestly I'm not actually here for the mess, it's not a good look for anyone involved. I'd rather talk about how Barbie Dreams is a TUNE and the video is a SLAY.


barbie dreams is a bop but the video is just not it..


----------



## Magic (Sep 13, 2018)

youtube ad gave me music I like.

nice.


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 13, 2018)

That's why she text me and tell me she love, she know that some day I'll be over the sea, making my money and smoking my weed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 13, 2018)

Death Grips is pretty cool.


----------



## Didi (Sep 14, 2018)

Superman said:


> Get sober.



I was sober when I posted that get rekt


----------



## Didi (Sep 14, 2018)

Remchu said:


> Death Grips is pretty cool.



yeah they are


----------



## Shizune (Sep 14, 2018)

Please don't PM me _asking me_ to sub into my game just to turn around and go inactive. That is a HARD tilt.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2018)

>Mohit

Lol Mohit.


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Please don't PM me _asking me_ to sub into my game just to turn around and go inactive. That is a HARD tilt.



I'm here


----------



## Shizune (Sep 14, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> I'm here



Girl you didn't sub in


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Girl you didn't sub in



But I can sub, for the sub


----------



## Didi (Sep 14, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Please don't PM me _asking me_ to sub into my game just to turn around and go inactive. That is a HARD tilt.



Avito going for the Hard Ningen rating


----------



## Shizune (Sep 14, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> But I can sub, for the sub



Nah sorry subbing dead players in is a really bad practice imo.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 14, 2018)

He could have just posted 'left tit' and 'right tit' and he wouldn't have been modkilled


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2018)

Didi said:


> I was sober when I posted that get rekt




Were you when you posted this? Or how about now?


----------



## Didi (Sep 14, 2018)

yes and yes
I don't drink during the day vasto, I'm not a hobo


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2018)

Didi said:


> yes and yes
> I don't drink during the day vasto, I'm not a hobo



I name you a liar sir.


----------



## Didi (Sep 14, 2018)

I'm a classy alcoholic Supes, no drinking until it's time to put the tux on


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 14, 2018)

I thought this Alley game people were talking about was on another website


----------



## Stelios (Sep 14, 2018)

@poutanko did you know 
a cat has 32 muscles in each ear


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2018)

Buddy: If you come over tonight, I can give you a ride to the bar later!

Me: Hahaha, I'm broke maybe next week.

Buddy : Haha come on bro.


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2018)

"Beers there are 3$"

LOL.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2018)

@Legend wellness check.



Remchu said:


> Buddy: If you come over tonight, I can give you a ride to the bar later!
> 
> Me: Hahaha, I'm broke maybe next week.
> 
> Buddy : Haha come on bro.



It does not take much peer pressure with you does it?


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2018)

No I'm not going.

Dude I'm all about that "NO".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2018)

Unless ur a chick.

Tend to say " Ok, let's jump this bridge"


----------



## Didi (Sep 14, 2018)

Remchu said:


> "Beers there are 3$"
> 
> LOL.



...this is supposed to be a selling point, that it's an expensive bar?


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2018)

Didi said:


> ...this is supposed to be a selling point, that it's an expensive bar?



Cheap drinks man

3 bucks.

usually like what 7, 8 a glass here. Expensive.

but ehhh anyways the bar food is expensive too.


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2018)

And uh that is a death sentence waiting to happen.

"I'll drive you to the bar."

>drinking beers"
>Mustang
rip


----------



## Didi (Sep 14, 2018)

Remchu said:


> Cheap drinks man
> 
> 3 bucks.
> 
> ...







I'm glad I'm not over there
helps that is is a college town and not like amsterdam or something but still


Beers here are 2.00-2.50, or 1 - 1.50 if it's like during a discount event that you booked or happy hour or something


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2018)

Didi said:


> I'm glad I'm not over there
> helps that is is a college town and not like amsterdam or something but still
> 
> 
> Beers here are 2.00-2.50, or 1 - 1.50 if it's like during a discount event that you booked or happy hour or something



San Fran one of the most pricey cities in the U.S

 *my mouth*


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2018)

I need a high paying job to fuel my self destructive life choices.


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2018)

I'm an immaterial boy in a material world.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> >Mohit


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2018)

"U going right? I'll drive you back."


----------



## Stelios (Sep 14, 2018)

Remchu said:


> I'm an immaterial boy in a material world.



are you paraphrasing Aqua?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 14, 2018)

Stelios said:


> are you paraphrasing Aqua?



Barbie Girl lives on.


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2018)

you 2 are old enough to get the reference.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 14, 2018)

Remchu said:


> you 2 are old enough to get the reference.


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles (old) @Stelios 

No, uh wrong song. 

Material Girl - Madonna


----------



## Stelios (Sep 14, 2018)

kek 


top

one 

two

three


----------



## Stelios (Sep 14, 2018)

but yeah

we are there
old

we live forever bitch


----------



## Stelios (Sep 14, 2018)

one song haunted me at basic school

that was 


kylie minogue - confide in me
If you were born a man
you'd had a boner since 8 with her

100 procent


----------



## Stelios (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2018)

"He doesn't let you in the dungeon?"
"Nah, nobody allowed in there."


This chan is so quirky and informative. Love how the guests are shocked when he knows their life story and digs up little secrets about the guests.


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2018)

The Migos, I can't understand a word in their interview.

Wtf


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2018)

Remchu said:


> The Migos, I can't understand a word in their interview.
> 
> Wtf



migos is the worst thing that happened to music 
they somehow have singlehandedly made smoking weed uncool too
its damn impressive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2018)

I need this.


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2018)

like this, I just came out of prison look. [lol]


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2018)

Hahaha the last lines.


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2018)

Mayonnaise vs mayonnaise.


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Stelios (Sep 14, 2018)

Remchu said:


> Mayonnaise vs mayonnaise.



remchu it's not that i care

but did you just call Eminem Mayonaise?

r u black hombre?


----------



## Stelios (Sep 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2018)

Stelios said:


> remchu it's not that i care
> 
> but did you just call Eminem Mayonaise?
> 
> r u black hombre?



I'm a mocha latte yes.

Didn't mean to offend with mayo vs mayo. =[


----------



## Stelios (Sep 14, 2018)

Remchu said:


> I'm a mocha latte yes.
> 
> Didn't mean to offend with mayo vs mayo. =[



lol

>offend
go fuck yourself




it is white on white crime though  indeed


----------



## Stelios (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 14, 2018)

Remchu said:


> like this, I just came out of prison look. [lol]


Dude is a bit late to be dissing Eminem, nothing wrong with it just like 50 years to slow to be relevant


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2018)

eminem's response diss track kinda buried him lol


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> eminem's response diss track kinda buried him lol


Well dude got Eminem to lift a finger, I suppose that's something


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2018)

MAD said:


> eminem's response diss track kinda buried him lol


post it 

did not listen to it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2018)

Lol the thumbnail.


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2018)

Hahahah good


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2018)

OHhhhhh sick of ur mumble rap, mouth need to get ur cock outta it b4 we can talk about it


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 14, 2018)

How you gonna name yourself after a damn gun, and have a man bun.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 14, 2018)

Yep, fucking destroyed him


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2018)

Haven't eaten all day, I go to the market buy some groceries.

Milf cashier, raven hair, some tats. Iono lady infront of me her kid drops a pumpkin or some shit, so I point it out. She thanks me, leaves.
Cashier lady: How are you
Me: Sorta sad "I'm Okay--"
She picks up on that , and makes eye contact
her face changes and she's clearly thinking "is he in trouble?"

she says "Ok?"

Me ...

I pay and iono shit gives her my name or something.
she makes small talk on muffins I bought
and tells me by name to have a good night.

Lady



thanks for caring.


That was nice, but ehhhh small talk w/ strangers especially when I'm running low on energy not happening. -_-

but yeah


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2018)

I should eat something....


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2018)

Swear when I'm having a bad day, everyone knows it....

haha


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 15, 2018)

Remchu said:


> Swear when I'm having a bad day, everyone knows it....
> 
> haha


You should get into that MILF


----------



## Magic (Sep 15, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> You should get into that MILF



I would enjoy it too, good mama vibes.
But that's like my base instinct....
I don't always listen to my lowest self. 
~_~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 15, 2018)

My problems are small. 

@Avalon who is this a picture of  "  " ?


----------



## Magic (Sep 15, 2018)

Tell me the story of how you got it named after you? 

o.o


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Legend wellness check.


Hi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 15, 2018)

6:50
lol


----------



## Magic (Sep 15, 2018)

so stupid lol


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 15, 2018)

I recommend the new Predator film guys. I definitely put it over the nun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 15, 2018)

How is Olivia Munn's acting in that?  

I lowkey do not like her.


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 15, 2018)

Remchu said:


> How is Olivia Munn's acting in that?
> 
> I lowkey do not like her.



I don't like her because she threw Aaron's game off in 2015, cost my Packers a lot. 

But her acting if I'd rate it was a 8/10, you see her a lot from start to finish and she really plays into the character. What stops her from being a 9 or 10? Her dialogue, can't remember shit she said in the film nothing was memorable, character had a one track mind.


----------



## Magic (Sep 15, 2018)

I feel goooood now.


----------



## Magic (Sep 15, 2018)

and w/ 1 phone call my mood goes back to sad
nose running, eyes watery lol


time 4 bed
profound chasm of longing on my chest.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 15, 2018)

Remchu said:


> @Mr. Waffles (old) @Stelios
> 
> No, uh wrong song.
> 
> Material Girl - Madonna



That was the second song that crossed my mind, actually.


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 15, 2018)

Don't hate the broken hearted, we just don't know how to live right.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 15, 2018)

Should be seeing Preadtor this weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Sep 15, 2018)

Hyped AF for the Halloween movie tho


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 15, 2018)

Georgie's death being expected kept me from really feeling much, of course a kid getting his arm bitten off is some shit, but I was like "eh" and proceeded to sip my sprite.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 15, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Georgie's death being expected kept me from really feeling much, of course a kid getting his arm bitten off is some shit, but I was like "eh" and proceeded to sip my sprite.


I read part of the book and knew from spoilers how it exactly was gonna go down.
But i couldn't imagine seeing it happen on screen.
On top of that prior to seeing the movie...on the day it came out i watched a clip of his death but stopped right when IT showed his teeth...because i wanted to wait and see it for myself in the theater.

So overall it was a hyped up and intense expirence for me


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Sep 15, 2018)

Kelly, they'll be putting your name Next to Ja, next to Benzino—die, friend! 
Like the last friend sayin' Hailie in vain Alien brain, you Satanist (yeah) 
My biggest flops are your greatest hits


----------



## Stelios (Sep 15, 2018)

Stan, Stan, son, listen, man, Dad isn't mad/But how you gonna name yourself after a damn gun/And have a man bun?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Sep 15, 2018)

I only watched it cause it had Netherlands in the title.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 15, 2018)

How does it feel knowing your country is a few meters of rising sea levels away from not existing


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 15, 2018)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> How does it feel knowing your country is a few meters of rising sea levels away from not existing



What else is old ?
The Netherlands been like that for fuck knows how long lol.

Besides, we are masters of the water.


----------



## Didi (Sep 15, 2018)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> How does it feel knowing your country is a few meters of rising sea levels away from not existing




we´ll just build higher dykes
we´ve beaten the sea before and we'll do it again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 15, 2018)

Didi said:


> we´ll just build higher dykes
> we´ve beaten the sea before and we'll do it again



Netherlands, fuck yeah!


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 15, 2018)

Didi said:


> we´ll just build higher dykes
> we´ve beaten the sea before and we'll do it again


I stuck my finger in a dyke and she gave me a black eye


----------



## Stelios (Sep 15, 2018)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> How does it feel knowing your country is a few meters of rising sea levels away from not existing



When the so called sea level will rise 
the whole world will pay the Dutch 
to build land on water


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 15, 2018)

Stelios said:


> When the so called sea level will rise
> the whole world will pay the Dutch
> to build land on water



And once again, the Dutch will rule the world.


----------



## Didi (Sep 15, 2018)

Stelios said:


> When the so called sea level will rise
> the whole world will pay the Dutch
> to build land on water




insert that one xkcd comic here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> What else is old ?
> The Netherlands been like that for fuck knows how long lol.
> 
> Besides, we are masters of the water.


Ya that was the most impressive thing when I visited ur country. Sheer ingenuity.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Sep 15, 2018)

lol at the last map, wtf


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2018)

Reviewers have been trashing Predator


----------



## Shizune (Sep 15, 2018)

This is such a BOP!!!


----------



## Shizune (Sep 15, 2018)

_Lil Kim and Dream Doll
That mean all y'all bitches dead!
_
OK Ms. Jones!
​


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 15, 2018)

Legend said:


> Reviewers have been trashing Predator



Reviewers trash a lot of good shit. I recommend this, it's pretty good honestly.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 15, 2018)

Avalon said:


> How you gonna name yourself after a damn gun, and have a man bun.


wherent you like a mod or something?
why does your user name make me think of apples?


----------



## Shizune (Sep 15, 2018)

Avalon said:


> How you gonna name yourself after a damn gun, and have a man bun.



I'm guessing this is an Eminem lyric by how violently anti-feminine it is?


----------



## Shizune (Sep 15, 2018)

Because obviously having long hair is feminine or woman-like, and obviously any self-respecting man should be violently afraid of being perceived as feminine!

I pity the small-minded straight men who feel such pressure to constantly worry about being perceived as masculine. Eminem is one of the most powerful people in the world and he's afraid to so much as grow his hair out because he associates something as innocuous as hair with womanhood.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 15, 2018)

Please just don't post that idiocy in here, it's actually insufferable.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 15, 2018)

Like, imagine getting hype because a man was told he shouldn't have long hair.

Eminem fans are exactly the people I have always said they are.


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 15, 2018)

Wow the last 5 posts are all dedicated to me awww. :blu


----------



## Shizune (Sep 15, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Wow the last 5 posts are all dedicated to me awww. :blu



I mean... are you so rarely given attention that it's a special occasion when you're spoken to?

I have long hair, I fuck with men who have long hair, so please go elsewhere with that angry forty year old white man talking about how men shouldn't have long hair.


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 15, 2018)

Shizune said:


> so please go elsewhere




Make me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 15, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Make me.



You're so childish Avalon. That's why you are... where you are.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 15, 2018)

Like I said, Eminem fans are _exactly_ the people I've always said they are.

Exhibit fucking A presented itself _immediately_.


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 15, 2018)

I don't understand how you manage to always get upset about _everything. 
_
@MAD posted an Eminem song, @Remchu quoted one verse, then I quoted another verse. Nobody cared. Nobody had any issues with anything.

Then suddenly you decide to lose your mind...for what exactly? What exactly are you _always_ upset about?


----------



## Shizune (Sep 15, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I don't understand how you manage to always get upset about _everything.
> _
> @MAD posted an Eminem song, @Remchu quoted one verse, then I quoted another verse. Nobody cared. Nobody had any issues with anything.
> 
> Then suddenly you decide to lose your mind...for what exactly? What exactly are you _always_ upset about?



Did I lose my mind?  You know good and well I'm calm right now. You've seen me when I'm angry.

You shouldn't be confused, because I plainly explained the problem. If you are confused, it's probably because you ignored everything I wrote because you felt attacked.


----------



## Lew (Sep 15, 2018)

woah let's be cool in here


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 15, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Did I lose my mind?



Yes you did. Hence why you went on a rant spanning multiple posts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 15, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Yes you did. Hence why you went on a rant spanning multiple posts.



Alright Avalon, since you're making a point of ignoring the vast majority of what I've written to you to instead insult me I'm just gonna ignore list you and be done with it. I've made a sincere effort to explain myself and engage with you, but you are so emotional and irrational that you're only capable of trading insults.

You just got yourself ignored by the year's biggest host, congratulations you played yourself.


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 15, 2018)

Thank you for ignoring listing me. Please never remove me off said list.


----------



## Aries (Sep 15, 2018)

Have more free time. Would like to get back to hosting. With Halloween coming up would like to do a horror themed game


----------



## Lew (Sep 15, 2018)

Okay

no more of this bickering from any of you


----------



## Magic (Sep 15, 2018)

Party Police, boo.


----------



## Karma (Sep 15, 2018)

So anyone gonna hyped for the halloween movie next month? 

Think me and a few of my friends r gonna go watch it.


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 15, 2018)

Luck said:


> me and a few of my friends




No need to lie.


----------



## Karma (Sep 15, 2018)

Avalon said:


> No need to lie.


Wut r u trying to say?


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 15, 2018)

Luck said:


> Wut r u trying to say?


----------



## Shizune (Sep 15, 2018)

​


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 15, 2018)

@Luck where is your game you made me balance it

Like that setup was really awesome I wanna see it being played

(Im drunk rn so I dont even care)


----------



## Karma (Sep 15, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Luck where is your game you made me balance it
> 
> Like that setup was really awesome I wanna see it being played
> 
> (Im drunk rn so I dont even care)


Yeah I guess I can open the sign ups already.

Give me 10ish minutes.


----------



## Lew (Sep 15, 2018)

Okay replied banned you both for a hour go chill out
@Shizune @Remchu


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 15, 2018)

Like the setup looks like something 2015 DDL would make (crazy role madness mechanics) but it had help from 2018 DDL to make it viable so I'm hyped about it.

(sign up for it guys its great)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 15, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Wow the last 5 posts are all dedicated to me awww. :blu


Impossible, I always tought you where a mod... Anyways at least tell me you like apples or something.


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 15, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> Impossible, I always tought you where a mod... Anyways at least tell me you like apples or something.




Apples are yummy, I ate one recently.


----------



## Darth (Sep 15, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Apples are yummy, I ate one recently.


Red apples, green apples, apple sauce? Pls specify


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 15, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Apples are yummy, I ate one recently.


Do you have apple trees in your yard?


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 15, 2018)

I have an apple tree in my garden tbh, but them squirrells eat them! the insolent bastards!


----------



## Magic (Sep 15, 2018)

_Bodyguard_ on BBC looks really good. 

4 episodes out so far.


----------



## SupremeKage (Sep 15, 2018)

There’s always a good show in this thread, never change guys 

Also HXH BACK NEXT WEEK


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2018)

**cough**


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Marvel (Sep 16, 2018)

Me behind Luck because I'm angry he hosted the Infinity War Game


----------



## Marvel (Sep 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Marvel (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2018)

Bodyguard show opens to the sound of gunfire episode 1. Protagonist is like daydreaming the sound of gunfire while on a train with his kid. It goes straight into the action as dude is hyper vigilant and on the lookout for fishy brown people. Low and behold a terrorist dude gets on the train.

Enjoying it so far.


----------



## Esdese (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2018)

Esdese said:


> /QUOTE]
> 
> Can I just ask... why are you posting here ?
> Go away.


----------



## JoJo (Sep 16, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> Can I just ask... why are you posting here ?
> Go away.


he can post wherever he goddamn well pleases

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoJo (Sep 16, 2018)

it's real fuckin annoying when bad mafia players get salty when new people come in and are easily better than these "vets"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2018)

JoJo said:


> he can post wherever he goddamn well pleases



Can he though ? 
Can he really...


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2018)

Be all that as it may, you're in _my _section sweetheart. Talking to a bunch of people who religiously play _my _games. This might have had more impact if you just PMed it to me, although maybe not because I probably still wouldn't have read it.

Now go on back to whichever section you're from, I'm sure they miss you.


----------



## Esdese (Sep 16, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> Can he though ?
> Can he really...


----------



## JoJo (Sep 16, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Be all that as it may, you're in _my _section sweetheart. Talking to a bunch of people who religiously play _my _games. This might have had more impact if you just PMed it to me, although maybe not because I probably still wouldn't have read it.
> 
> Now go on back to whichever section you're from, I'm sure they miss you.


exhibit A of bad vets getting salty


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2018)

Like you could have at least posted that in the chatterbox where nobody fucks with me. What kind of dummy move putting it here in this section? I-


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2018)

JoJo said:


> it's real fuckin annoying when bad mafia players get salty when new people come in and are easily better than these "vets"



I-I'm not salty!


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2018)

JoJo said:


> exhibit A of bad vets getting salty



I... what? How am I the salty one here?


----------



## Esdese (Sep 16, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Be all that as it may, you're in _my _section sweetheart. Talking to a bunch of people who religiously play _my _games. This might have had more impact if you just PMed it to me, although maybe not because I probably still wouldn't have read it.
> 
> Now go on back to whichever section you're from, I'm sure they miss you.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2018)

How about you go away instead ? 
Cause only thing that shuts me up is you being boring.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2018)

I don't own this section, I just run it.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2018)

I wish the other sections could contain their members better, it's a shame when the gutter trash finds it way in here.


----------



## Santí (Sep 16, 2018)

Sam I will legitimately break your back and drink your mother fucking spinal fluid if you don’t stop trolling in _my section_.


----------



## Esdese (Sep 16, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I wish the other sections could contain their members better, it's a shame when the gutter trash finds it way in here.


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2018)

Rip muh dude.

Brave.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2018)

Amiga please consider signing up for a game while you're here. Mafia is really fun and whatever differences you and I have, we could probably enjoy mafia together whether I'm hosting or playing. I know that's not why you came here but hey I think it's a great bunch of people here so I invite everyone to come get involved because I just think it's a good experience.


----------



## Esdese (Sep 16, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Amiga please consider signing up for a game while you're here. Mafia is really fun and whatever differences you and I have, we could probably enjoy mafia together whether I'm hosting or playing. I know that's not why you came here but hey I think it's a great bunch of people here so I invite everyone to come get involved because I just think it's a good experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2018)

LOL


----------



## Santí (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2018)

Remchu, please stop cirlcejerking some troll getting at me because you're upset that you're the only person in five years to ever be banned from my games for repeatedly breaking the rules.

Sincerely,
SJW Libcuck


----------



## Esdese (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2018)

I can rate whoever the fuck I want.

I'm not your husband lol, even If I was I'd say "Honey, stfu"


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2018)

Like I'm losing anything. 

If MAD banned maybe I'd feel sad or something.

Who are you? 

Idc. Poor man's Laix without the charisma.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 16, 2018)

Been a minute, hoping to get the rest of the players I need for my game and maybe sign up for some more....


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2018)

Remchu said:


> Like I'm losing anything.
> 
> If MAD banned maybe I'd feel sad or something.
> 
> ...



Um... do you _want _me to quote the posts of you gushing about my games _again_? Did you already forget that, like you forgot that ten other people also told you to stop abusing ratings when you're dead?


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2018)

I'm chill btw, going back to my show.

*cough*


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2018)

Remchu said:


> I'm chill btw, going back to my show.
> 
> *cough*



Ok enjoy that show and ban, honey.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2018)

@Avalon


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 16, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Been a minute, hoping to get the rest of the players I need for my game and maybe sign up for some more....



How's life with you bro?


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 16, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> @Avalon



Why hello there.


----------



## Esdese (Sep 16, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Ok enjoy that show and ban, honey.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 16, 2018)

Avalon said:


> How's life with you bro?


College


----------



## Santí (Sep 16, 2018)

Remchu said:


> I can rate whoever the fuck I want.
> 
> I'm not your husband lol, even If I was I'd say "Honey, stfu"



Nah man, you have to consider the optics and what you're indirectly telling people when you rate their reads. Especially as a confirmed cop. Multiple people and hosts outside of Nitty have talked about abuses of the rating system by dead players, and I know I've even abused this loophole myself.

_Avoid even the appearance of evil _or something the saying goes.

Just be mindful of how players currently in the game can interpret you rating their reads "agree" as a dead cop, or in other instances that might influence a player.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2018)

For the record Laix is THAT girl and I have never claimed to be as good of a host as him.  His and my hosting styles have almost nothing in common, and it's not lost on me that people only compare us because we're both gay men. Laix wasn't around when I started hosting so he wasn't one of the hosts that taught me.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Why hello there.



Hi. 

What did you do to Zatch ?


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 16, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> Hi.
> 
> What did you do to Zatch ?



I disposed of him. 

What's going on in here?


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2018)

Go print that shit out and plaster it on your car.

Those people specifically called out me? They didn't say shit. They were talking about the topic. IF they have something to say to me , say it.


@ Everyone

Hey do you have problems with my funny rating?  =0


Dumb argument from a bad poster. Zzzz I'm bored with you.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I disposed of him.



good job.



Remchu said:


> Hey do you have problems with my funny rating?  =0



Yes.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2018)

Remchu said:


> Dumb argument from a bad poster. Zzzz I'm bored with you.



Who? Me, Santi, or Jeroen?


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 16, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> College




Whatchu studying?


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2018)

Santi said:


> Nah man, you have to consider the optics and what you're indirectly telling people when you rate their reads. Especially as a confirmed cop. Multiple people and hosts outside of Nitty have talked about abuses of the rating system by dead players, and I know I've even abused this loophole myself.
> 
> _Avoid even the appearance of evil _or something the saying goes.
> 
> Just be mindful of how players currently in the game can interpret you rating their reads "agree" as a dead cop, or in other instances that might influence a player.




I blanket rated an entire page to prove the point this kid has OCD.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 16, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Whatchu studying?


Neuroscience


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2018)

Shizune said:


> For the record Laix is THAT girl and I have never claimed to be as good of a host as him.  His and my hosting styles have almost nothing in common, and it's not lost on me that people only compare us because we're both gay men. Laix wasn't around when I started hosting so he wasn't one of the hosts that taught me.



Good of a poster.

Like I can't recall anyone having beef with Laix, but you?

Y I K E S


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 16, 2018)

If I never become a doctor than this username was a lie. 

Ok off to sleep. Night nigs.


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2018)

his games weren't even balanced, but he was a fun poster and host
and that shone through his games.

If you're a terrible person people aren't going to like you.

I don't like you.

I had no problem with you but you got triggered over me rating Aizen FUNNY AS A SPECTATOR.

LIKE BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

_*
Don't ever talk to me again.  
You are terribad
*_


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Sep 16, 2018)

I live for the day men will grow a pair again

stick and stones may break my bones but words will never hurt me


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2018)

Since I've made a big show of "issuing my first ban," I just want to be clear that I'm all about making amends and forgiving. Any ban can be lifted with a simple apology. Obviously I don't want to ban anyone, and the only time I would resort a ban is when I'm out of other options. If you just agree to change the behavior that you got banned for, then of course you can come play.

Look, I know that I'm explosive and that probably gives the impression I'm difficult to talk to but anyone here can attest that I've had to apologize and admit I was wrong countless times. I don't enjoy banning anyone and I don't enjoy conflict, I just react strongly when I feel like I'm being tested. This ban was always solely about your usage of the rating system to influence the games you can't post in, whether that's because you're dead or not signed up. I showed you where a lot of people in the section spoke up to say that what you did in my League game today was not acceptable. If you would just agree to stop, there would be no problem whatsoever.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I live for the day men will grow a pair again
> 
> stick and stones may break my bones but words will never hurt me



Have a dumb.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I live for the day men will grow a pair again
> 
> stick and stones may break my bones but words will never hurt me



I'm not taking your meaning, Stelios.

If you're suggesting that you have such different expectations of men and women, then you'll be delighted to know that men and women are actually quite alike.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2018)

@Avalon


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 16, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> @Avalon




Is there a problem? Why do you keep tagging me and baiting me?


----------



## Stelios (Sep 16, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Since I've made a big show of "issuing my first ban," I just want to be clear that I'm all about making amends and forgiving. Any ban can be lifted with a simple apology. Obviously I don't want to ban anyone, and the only time I would resort a ban is when I'm out of other options. If you just agree to change the behavior that you got banned for, then of course you can come play.
> 
> Look, I know that I'm explosive and that probably gives the impression I'm difficult to talk to but anyone here can attest that I've had to apologize and admit I was wrong countless times. I don't enjoy banning anyone and I don't enjoy conflict, I just react strongly when I feel like I'm being tested. This ban was always solely about your usage of the rating system to influence the games you can't post in, whether that's because you're dead or not signed up. I showed you where a lot of people in the section spoke up to say that what you did in my League game today was not acceptable. If you would just agree to stop, there would be no problem whatsoever.



Summary: "agree with my opinion or get locked out from my games"

Nitty your contribution to this section is unquestionable but sometimes seriously
-void-


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Is there a problem? Why do you keep tagging me and baiting me?



Oh... is this how you wanna do it...

Okay.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 16, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I'm not taking your meaning, Stelios.
> 
> If you're suggesting that you have such different expectations of men and women, then you'll be delighted to know that men and women are actually quite alike.



I don't care about your opinion
I have my own


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 16, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> Oh... is this how you wanna do it...
> 
> Okay.



M-my finger slipped on the old rating...I swear


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2018)

Remchu said:


> his games weren't even balanced, but he was a fun poster and host
> and that shone through his games.
> 
> If you're a terrible person people aren't going to like you.
> ...



Um... just today, you were a dead cop in my League game and you rated someone's post "agree" when they said who they thought should be lynched. That's directly giving your own read, which might as well be a post. I wouldn't even have noticed if it weren't for WAD bringing it to my attention. So why aren't you upset with WAD too?

I would really appreciate some kind of acknowledgment about this.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2018)

Avalon said:


> M-my finger slipped on the old rating...I swear



Too late.


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 16, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> Too late.




Too late for what? 

You already negged me. What else did you do?


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I don't care about your opinion
> I have my own



Well literally every woman in this section is a better player than you, so I don't think men against women is a comparison you want to make.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Too late for what?
> 
> You already negged me. What else did you do?



You will never know.


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 16, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> You will never know.


----------



## Santí (Sep 16, 2018)

Remchu said:


> I blanket rated an entire page to prove the point this kid has OCD.



We should still respect our hosts who take time out of their day to make something fun for us to play and enjoy, and that should be what this is ultimately. We all know Nitty doesn't have the greatest tact or grace when talking to people, but I'm not concerned about our personal feelings about one another, the core of this is something we've discussed before and I've taken the time to look at the ratings you've given and I can say for certain that this wasn't just a case of you "rating one post funny" this time.


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2018)

Dude I'm never playing one of his fucking stupid games again.

Why the fuck are you here?


----------



## Stelios (Sep 16, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Well literally every woman in this section is a better player than you, so I don't think men against women is a comparison you want to make.




Yeah I love women that are posting in this section 
they should post more

I'm just gonna continue drinking my coffee

Just so you know going for Remchu is a dick move 
you shouldn't be throwing self-entitled stones to our glass community


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2018)

Remchu said:


> Why the fuck are you here?



He's the section mod, where else would he be on a Saturday night ?


----------



## Santí (Sep 16, 2018)

Also Flamers will get thrown into the void to spend the rest of their evening with Vasto.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2018)

I think one of the most important things to reiterate here is that I might not even have noticed Remchu's rating if it weren't for one of my players taking issue with it and bringing it to my attention. As a host I have no choice but to take action in that scenario and while Santi is right that I have a lot to learn about grace and restraint, if Remchu doesn't comply there is no choice but to exclude him. Being upset with me is shooting the messenger.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Yeah I love women that are posting in this section
> they should post more
> 
> I'm just gonna continue drinking my coffee
> ...



Maybe you should reevaluate the situation Stelios.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 16, 2018)

Santi said:


> Also Flamers will get thrown into the void to spend the rest of their evening with Vasto.



Santi brother

why don't you just turn around

and go fuck your self

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2018)

This good cop bad cop act is lame.

Peace.


----------



## Santí (Sep 16, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> He's the section mod, where else would he be on a Saturday night ?



In the warm and welcoming embrace of these two white twins if not for them evacuating at the sign of the hurricane


----------



## Stelios (Sep 16, 2018)

sent that to void as well

I want you to send all the 'fuck yous' i m going to write to keep company to Vasto


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 16, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> He's the section mod, where else would he be on a Saturday night ?



It's not Saturday.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2018)

Santi said:


> In the warm and welcoming embrace of these two white twins if not for them evacuating at the sign of the hurricane



Damned hurricane.


----------



## Santí (Sep 16, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Santi brother
> 
> why don't you just turn around
> 
> and go fuck your self



I don't count. I don't give a shit


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2018)

You know what Stelios, I take issue with you ever accusing me of being destructive to this "community" when I do infinitely more to keep this section alive than you do. I'm going to tag you to help me update the stats thread next batch since you're so concerned about "the community."


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> He's the section mod, where else would he be on a Saturday night ?



Here to defend stupidity you mean.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2018)

Remchu said:


> Here to defend stupidity you mean.



Remchu can you please comment on the fact that you rated "agree" on a post saying who should be lynched as a dead cop?


----------



## Santí (Sep 16, 2018)

Remchu said:


> Here to defend stupidity you mean.



You're bringing up a scenario that happened several months ago that you're holding a grudge over. I gave you the benefit of the doubt and said that I found no problems with you rating things funny. That's not what happened this time and you're being intellectually dishonest.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 16, 2018)

Shizune said:


> You know what Stelios, I take issue with you ever accusing me of being destructive to this "community" when I do infinitely more to keep this section alive than you do. I'm going to tag you to help me update the stats thread next batch since you're so concerned about "the community."



>Take issue

I didn't accuse you 
I said directly that you should sometimes just go fuck yourself

just stop being petty because you got angry is all i'm saying


----------



## Didi (Sep 16, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I'm guessing this is an Eminem lyric by how violently anti-feminine it is?




hahahahahaha what

this leap in logic is amazingly funny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2018)

Like how dumb do you have to be, for in the context of people discussing a rap dis track to construe it into something it isn't.
As an attack on femininity? 
Jesus Christ. 

Again I repeat I don't care Santi. Wew why are you here. I'm not playing in the game, I don't care who wins.  I clearly rated a bunch of posts agree. 

And you clowns think I had some secret intention when it's just an fu to the host and their ocd.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2018)

@Santi how long are we going to tolerate this temper tantrum? Remchu has been threatened with section bans over this before. It's a disservice to me as a host that Remchu not only forces me to take action on behalf of my players, but then berates me for it. I appreciate that you're even here arguing with him, but like when Superman was spite voting me because he went inactive and got replaced in my games I think the section staff needs to take a hard stance against players being belligerent with their hosts. This section exists at the mercy of the hosts and this is probably the single most frustrating, discouraging aspect of hosting. No host should have to worry that they'll receive backlash when enforcing their rules, especially when previous warnings were issued.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2018)

Remchu said:


> Again I repeat I don't care Santi. Wew why are you here. I'm not playing in the game, I don't care who wins.  I clearly rated a bunch of posts agree.



Remchu you are playing the game, you can still win as a dead townie.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2018)

Remchu said:


> And you clowns think I had some secret intention when it's just an fu to the host and their ocd



Clown reporting in! 

Now stop being dumb.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2018)

Remchu said:


> And you clowns think I had some secret intention when it's just an fu to the host and their ocd.



Remchu this makes it worse, not better.  Nobody is going to sympathize with you breaking your host's rules just to mess with them. I repeat, this section needs its hosts.


----------



## Baba (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2018)

Didi said:


> hahahahahaha what
> 
> this leap in logic is amazingly funny



Did you want to explain what that lyric meant to me, since you clearly understand it so much better than I do?


----------



## Santí (Sep 16, 2018)

Remchu said:


> Again I repeat I don't care Santi. Wew why are you here. I'm not playing in the game, I don't care who wins. I clearly rated a bunch of posts agree.
> 
> And you clowns think I had some secret intention when it's just an fu to the host and their ocd.



Yes, 13 of them exactly all within the same minute. Suddenly and without any provocation that I can see. It's not about whether or not you have some ulterior motive or agenda, I'm telling you to consider the optics of how it looks instead of being this obtuse about it. You're needlessly defensive while not acknowledging the other side when there's a known issue for this type of abuse that other hosts (WAD and DDL included) mentioned and think something should be done against it.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 16, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> Clown reporting in!
> 
> Now stop being dumb.



Shirley is singing 23d of September in Tivoli

get a ticket and come?


----------



## Stelios (Sep 16, 2018)

maybe @Didi too


----------



## Melodie (Sep 16, 2018)

Neutral is truly the most useless rating, why the fuck do we have it instead of dumb.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2018)

I take massive issue with hosts being put in the position of catching such immense flack for enforcing their own rules.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2018)

Like do you have any idea how shitty it feels to have your game compromised because a dead cop is rating agree on reads or an important role went inactive?

Do you know how much shittier it feels to then get flamed for... hosting a game?

Does nobody care about this section


----------



## Didi (Sep 16, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Did you want to explain what that lyric meant to me, since you clearly understand it so much better than I do?




sorry I just now noticed 3 pages of drama so I don't really want to get involved 

so I'll front this by saying I love you 

but
hating on a hairstyle does not mean he's hating on it because it's feminine

I mean, he might be, cuz Eminem is a misogynist, that much is proven
but he could just hate the hairstyle and dis it for other reasons


I hate manbuns too but that's cuz the only people irl I saw them wear were stupid hipsters and it looked stupid on them
nothing to do with femininity


I mean just like how if he'd hated on idk, a called a shaved head looking like an egg, he wouldn't be hating on men
just on that hairstyle


I understand your leap cuz of your problems with Eminem but I don't agree with it and think it's way too much assumptions on your part of what he means when all he did was dis a hairstyle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2018)

Jesus, this show is good. 

Intense.


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2018)

Checkout _Bodyguard_ everyone.


----------



## Baba (Sep 16, 2018)

You guys should watch Jack Ryan


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Shirley is singing 23d of September in Tivoli
> 
> get a ticket and come?



Who ?
why ?

Who ?


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2018)

Baba said:


> You guys should watch Jack Ryan


Action?


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2018)

Ah Tom Clancy, nice


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2018)

Didi said:


> sorry I just now noticed 3 pages of drama so I don't really want to get involved
> 
> so I'll front this by saying I love you
> 
> ...



Well I appreciate you actually talking to me about this instead of just flaming me. That was all I ever wanted to begin with, because when it comes to Eminem I speak from a place of confusion and misunderstanding. Obviously I've known of Eminem many years, and part of the reason I feel so strongly about him is because I have been asking the same questions for years and I've never been given good answers so it feels like people just don't care.

I hadn't thought very much about why people might not like man-buns besides masculinity vs femininity. I can understand now how you see it as more of a genuine fashion critique, which reminds me of Nicki telling other girls they wear "bum ass lace fronts." I can get that.

I still think it's disingenuous to pretend that Eminem wasn't trying to shame MGK for having long hair, and that the shame doesn't come from the connection to femininity. But I can see now where that might only be one reason Eminem insulted his hair, and that man-buns may also be perceived as dirty, try-hard or immature.


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2018)

Oh I have Prime. I'll check it out.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 16, 2018)

Why are problems being made out of nothing lmfao


----------



## Marvel (Sep 16, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Just so you know going for Remchu is a dick move


Shizune has heavy justification for going for remchu


Seiko said:


> i can confirm Shizune is a bad host


Stop instigating...you see there's a conflict and then you come out of nowhere and try to bait one of the people involved.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 16, 2018)

@Remchu all you have to do is not rate the post.....even though you may have not had malicous intent....you still are pissing people off?hurting their feeling.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 16, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> Who ?
> why ?
> 
> Who ?


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2018)

This dude has a heart of gold.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2018)

Imma just pass.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2018)

my oh my


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2018)

Legit good tv.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 16, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> Imma just pass.



we are not getting any younger dude
maybe last chance to see Garbage


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2018)

Stelios said:


> we are not getting any younger dude
> maybe last chance to see Garbage


I don't even know who/what you're talking about.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 16, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> I don't even know who/what you're talking about.



Shi... Shirley Manson

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Didi (Sep 16, 2018)

All I know Garbage from is from that Bond movie they scored
I think they did The World is not Enough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Shi... Shirley Manson



Never heard of them before.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 16, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> Never heard of them before.


damn you're 37 and are on an anime forum. Interesting


----------



## Didi (Sep 16, 2018)

Gifted said:


> damn you're 37 and are on an anime forum. Interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Sep 16, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles (old) you may need to take a seat in the nearby future


----------



## Marvel (Sep 16, 2018)

Can never be to safe


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2018)

Gifted said:


> @Mr. Waffles (old) you may need to take a seat in the nearby future


----------



## Melodie (Sep 16, 2018)

It's a typo he's 73


----------



## Marvel (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Marvel (Sep 16, 2018)

Melodie said:


> It's a typo he's 73


Lmgao...that's some p*d*p**** shit right there.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 16, 2018)

Do we have young members below 14 here?


----------



## Marvel (Sep 16, 2018)

Might want to keep a close eye on them


----------



## JoJo (Sep 16, 2018)

man if u guys played mafia half as well you hyperanalyze worthless fluff posts like this, then maybe you all wouldn’t be such dogshit players

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marvel (Sep 16, 2018)

JoJo said:


> man if u guys played mafia half as well you hyperanalyze worthless fluff posts like this, then maybe you all wouldn’t be such dogshit players


Maybe if you weren't such an asshole you wouldn't have gotten banned by White Wolf


----------



## Marvel (Sep 16, 2018)

And i can almost guarantee the majority of the players here are better mafia players than you lmfao.


----------



## JoJo (Sep 16, 2018)

im just gonna say that im not gonna flame u with all these new care bear rules cause i don't wanna give santi a hard time 

and 2 when ur mafia buds/vets get into games with me i hard dumpster them 

but u ain't gotta believe cause i know it's true and that's good enough for me since im not looking for the validation from some dude who writes 500 word essays on why he thinks he needs to get repped

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Esdese (Sep 16, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Maybe if you weren't such an asshole you wouldn't have gotten banned by White Wolf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Sep 16, 2018)

JoJo said:


> im just gonna say that im not gonna flame u with all these new care bear rules cause i don't wanna give santi a hard time
> 
> and 2 when ur mafia buds/vets get into games with me i hard dumpster them
> 
> but u ain't gotta believe cause i know it's true and that's good enough for me since im not looking for the validation from some dude who writes 500 word essays on why he thinks he needs to get repped



 Yeah you better keep your self in check...don't want another ban from WW. It's good you're not looking for validation. 

But bad you're taking past post completly out of context and misinterpreting what it was originaly for.
Do your research next time. If you dont it makes you look stupid.

Also please provide examples of you "hard dumpstering'' our two vets.

I'd love to see that magical fairy tale that the little head of yours conjured up.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 16, 2018)

Esdese said:


> Shut the fuck up and don't talk like that to JoJo ever again! I don't like you. I don't like anybody who has as little respect for others as you do. Go away, you swine. You're a putrescent mass, a walking vomit. You are a spineless little worm deserving nothing but the profoundest contempt. You are a jerk, a cad, and a weasel. Your life is a monument to stupidity. You are a stench, a revulsion, a big suck on a sour lemon. You are a curdled staggering mutant dwarf smeared richly with the effluvia and offal accompanying your alleged birth into this world. Meaningful to no one, abandoned by the puke-drooling, giggling beasts that sired you and then killed themselves in recognition of what they had do



Yeah....you're next level autism I'm not even gonna bother dropping down to a level as low as yours.

You're filth


----------



## JoJo (Sep 16, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Yeah you better keep your self in check...don't want another ban from WW. It's good you're not looking for validation.
> 
> But bad you're taking past post completly out of context and misinterpreting what it was originaly for.
> Do you research next time. If you dont it makes you look stupid.
> ...


----------



## Marvel (Sep 16, 2018)

Looks like we have a dickrider eagerly spewing filth to defend his butt buddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoJo (Sep 16, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Looks like we have a dickrider eagerly spewing filth to defend his butt buddy



how does it feel that no one will ever actively want to defend u of their own volition? 

also im reading too many of ur posts 

this is all u deserve


----------



## Marvel (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Marvel (Sep 16, 2018)

JoJo said:


> how does it feel that no one will ever actively want to defend u of their own volition?
> 
> also im reading too many of ur posts
> 
> this is all u deserve


Yeah because i want mindless dickriders defendng me 24/7


----------



## JoJo (Sep 16, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Yeah because i want mindless dickriders defendng me 24/7


----------



## Marvel (Sep 16, 2018)

@MAD @Remchu @novaselinenever @Shizune and tons of other people would blow your sorry ass out of the water.

No diffculty.

Stop lying to yourself


----------



## Marvel (Sep 16, 2018)

Why are you posting selfies here? LMFAO no one cares about how you look

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2018)

Mmmmmm we had some vets here and Jojo and Avalon were running the game in the alley....


----------



## JoJo (Sep 16, 2018)

im actually bored of u 



have this and keep flailing cause im out


----------



## Marvel (Sep 16, 2018)

Your boyfriend prolly looks like Glenn after getting lucilled


----------



## Didi (Sep 16, 2018)

!nf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Marvel (Sep 16, 2018)

@JoJo


----------



## Marvel (Sep 16, 2018)

@Esdese


----------



## Marvel (Sep 16, 2018)

Didi said:


> !nf


----------



## Esdese (Sep 16, 2018)

Gifted said:


> @Esdese



uh why was I tagged? um... okay  

I made one post only, I could care less how the dumb flame war between u two ends


----------



## Marvel (Sep 16, 2018)

Esdese said:


> uh why was I tagged? um... okay
> 
> I made one post only, I could care less how the dumb flame war between u two ends


----------



## Marvel (Sep 16, 2018)

You could care less...but felt the need to project all of your traits onto me in one big paragraph.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 16, 2018)

Beat it


----------



## Marvel (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Marvel (Sep 16, 2018)

Solved that quicker than you could say @Santi


----------



## Didi (Sep 16, 2018)

5 posts in a row oh NO NO NO NO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Sep 16, 2018)

Didi said:


> 5 posts in a row oh NO NO NO NO



What the Avalon and Shizune 5 post thing?


----------



## Didi (Sep 16, 2018)

Gifted said:


> What the Avalon and Shizune 5 post thing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoJo (Sep 16, 2018)

@Benedict Cumberzatch wyd


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Santí (Sep 16, 2018)

I hate having to babysit


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 16, 2018)

@Shizune MachineGunKelly said Eminem had a quote unquote "weird beard" first so the man bun was fair game, plus it was only a throwaway line with no agenda behind it


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 16, 2018)

I thought Eminem was bisexual


----------



## Stelios (Sep 16, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> I thought Eminem was bisexual



He a rap god he can have all the types of booty should he desire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Aries (Sep 16, 2018)

Eminem is gay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 16, 2018)

Under the Influence is one of the best Eminem songs.


----------



## SupremeKage (Sep 16, 2018)

Come in thread to see samsam bored


----------



## Aries (Sep 16, 2018)

Its time for the 2018 NF Mafia Cups

20 players. 5 "genericish"/nothing to fancy games. 1 winner decided on a point system on how many games you win.

Balance Game-Vanilla Game
Hope Game-Super Generic Game
Ego Game-Dethy + KingMaker Game
Troll Game-Greater Idea Game
Rage Game-Zombie Cultist Game

When signing up post in which order you want to play these games.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2018)

​


----------



## Didi (Sep 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2018)

@Didi this was your fault.


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2018)

This isn't me 


but it is me?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2018)

Remchu said:


> This isn't me
> 
> 
> but it is me?



You are so energetic that you obviously split from yourself to do all the things you like to do even more.


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2018)

We both have the same name both do art.

Small world.

I can paint better than this one though. Hah.


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2018)

He or She does some nice stuff though


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2018)

Think I posted that twitter thing before , long time ago. Probably did.

-------------------
God, I saw a really nice Brazilian mango tonight.
So want to eat it and let the juices run down my neck. I'm starving. The hunger gnaws.


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2018)

I wouldn't mind being born a tree or a bird.

Trees are noble and have a silent grace about them. Roots reaching deep into the earth. Branches reaching into the sky above. True balance.

Birds have flight, descendants of dinosaurs. You can piss on people and cars. 

Fly anywhere the fuck you want. If you are a hawk etc. you are an apex predator for your species and can hunt all day. I also like how some birds mate for life.

Noble animal.


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2018)

My next incarnation will be a hawk.

Red tail.


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2018)

speaking of birds
@SinRaven


----------



## Santí (Sep 17, 2018)

Remchu said:


> speaking of birds
> @SinRaven



>Last on May 18


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 17, 2018)

@Remchu when you find your doppelganger I'm pretty sure that you have to fight to the death

I've taken down two of mine, the second was a real close one


----------



## Melodie (Sep 17, 2018)

Santi said:


> >Last on May 18


He's alive; can confirm.


----------



## Santí (Sep 17, 2018)

Melodie said:


> He's alive; can confirm.



Shame


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2018)

way better than the music video...

Love this band.

My new PJ Harvey.


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2018)

same


----------



## Stelios (Sep 17, 2018)

Melodie said:


> He's alive; can confirm.



Still wasting his time in LoL?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2018)

Melodie said:


> He's alive; can confirm.



You are a good sister to him.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 17, 2018)

@Remchu girl please stop negging me and move on with your life I-


----------



## Didi (Sep 17, 2018)

Shizune said:


> @Remchu girl please stop negging me and move on with your life I-




stop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2018)

Didi said:


> stop



Hammer time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 17, 2018)

collaborate and listen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aries (Sep 17, 2018)

Settle it in Smash. No items 3 stocks. Final destination

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2018)

Aries said:


> Settle it in Smash. No items 3 stocks. Final destination



@Santi


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 17, 2018)

Brng it don't sing it


----------



## Santí (Sep 17, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Santi



You wouldn’t stand a chance against me now


----------



## Santí (Sep 17, 2018)

Well I mean you never did, but now I legitimately know what I’m doing.


----------



## JoJo (Sep 17, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Still wasting his time in LoL?


>people mentioning LoL 

If u play league post ur op.gg so I can roast you


----------



## JoJo (Sep 17, 2018)

also santi only plays s tier smash characters


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2018)

Santi said:


> You wouldn’t stand a chance against me now



It is not about the result it is about having fun.


----------



## Santí (Sep 17, 2018)

JoJo said:


> also santi only plays s tier smash characters



ZSS is A tier and Bowser is C tier


----------



## Didi (Sep 17, 2018)

Santi said:


> ZSS is A tier and Bowser is C tier



>he plays ZSS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 17, 2018)

only ultimate fuccbois play ZSS and bayonetta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 17, 2018)

And sheik

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoJo (Sep 17, 2018)

ZSS > ur waifu 

stay mad didi


----------



## JoJo (Sep 17, 2018)

also how did I know exactly that santi would play ZSS and Bowser


----------



## Didi (Sep 17, 2018)

JoJo said:


> >people mentioning LoL
> 
> If u play league post ur op.gg so I can roast you






roast me daddy
tfw I quit regularly playing after s3 (s4 is mostly wad playing on my account tho I did the promos to plat myself)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 17, 2018)

JoJo said:


> ZSS > ur waifu
> 
> stay mad didi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Sep 17, 2018)

Didi said:


> roast me *daddy*


----------



## Marvel (Sep 17, 2018)

Shizune said:


> @Remchu girl please stop negging me and move on with your life I-


----------



## JoJo (Sep 17, 2018)

Didi said:


> roast me daddy
> tfw I quit regularly playing after s3 (s4 is mostly wad playing on my account tho I did the promos to plat myself)


Play Annie to get to diamond this season didi 

D2 btw pepeSmoke


----------



## Stelios (Sep 17, 2018)

JoJo said:


> >people mentioning LoL
> 
> If u play league post ur op.gg so I can roast you



I used to played pantheon , amumu and shaco religiously. Cba with the toxicity of that community anymore.
Makes me literally wanna punch people through my monitor.

I'm back to my roots now 

MTG duels while emptying booze are much more fun


----------



## Stelios (Sep 17, 2018)

JoJo said:


> Play Annie to get to diamond this season didi
> 
> D2 btw pepeSmoke



Annie


i have that emo goth skin

fuck that game


----------



## JoJo (Sep 17, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I used to played pantheon , amumu and shaco religiously. Cba with the toxicity of that community anymore.
> Makes me literally wanna punch people through my monitor.
> 
> I'm back to my roots now
> ...


>shaco player 
>complains about toxicity 

 
I respek the amumu pick as an e girl mf player 

also I love making shacos rage quit by taking /my/ red buff


----------



## Stelios (Sep 17, 2018)

JoJo said:


> >shaco player
> >complains about toxicity
> 
> 
> ...



not sure how you mix up the community's toxicity with the assassin's playstyle


----------



## JoJo (Sep 17, 2018)

Stelios said:


> not sure how you mix up the community's toxicity with the assassin's playstyle


I’m actually generalizing shaco mains and being insufferable to play with 

but yeah I’ve basically quit league too


----------



## Didi (Sep 17, 2018)

dude the way ADcarries gotta be babied through lane is literally !freddie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 17, 2018)

did you guys know
that @Shiraishi writes fucking esports articles about league of legends

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoJo (Sep 17, 2018)

Didi said:


> dude the way ADcarries gotta be babied through lane is literally !freddie


Yeah but then 30 minutes into the game the adc has to try and carry his dumb ass teammates like me in CB2


----------



## Stelios (Sep 17, 2018)

not sure but through the years every single time i re-installed LoL he was already diamond


----------



## Stelios (Sep 17, 2018)

Catarina main iirc
not sure if that changed


----------



## Santí (Sep 17, 2018)

Didi said:


> only ultimate fuccbois play ZSS and bayonetta





Didi said:


> And sheik



ZSS isn’t remotely in the same category of cancer as Bayo or Sheik


----------



## Santí (Sep 17, 2018)

Superman said:


> It is not about the result it is about having fun.



Nothing fun about a GGEZ game for me


----------



## Didi (Sep 17, 2018)

Santi said:


> ZSS isn’t remotely in the same category of cancer as Bayo or Sheik



I'm not talking about cancer, talking about fuccbois Pepesmoke

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2018)

Santi said:


> ZSS isn’t remotely in the same category of cancer as Bayo or Sheik



You mean Bayo.


Very cringe lol.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 17, 2018)

these kids are hiding their teeth when laughing because... 

idk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2018)

Tee hee


----------



## Santí (Sep 17, 2018)

Didi said:


> I'm not talking about cancer, talking about fuccbois Pepesmoke



So...

Mad cuz bad


----------



## Didi (Sep 17, 2018)

forgot Corrin
Corrin is a fuccboi character as well



and nah Santi cuz I play the Chad Cloud :jaeorc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 17, 2018)

this is 3ds or wii u talk?


----------



## Stelios (Sep 17, 2018)

as a tekken brawler this video seems accurate


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2018)

yee haw


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2018)

Oh god that charizard at the end.

=[

Jeebus


----------



## Santí (Sep 17, 2018)

Didi said:


> forgot Corrin
> Corrin is a fuccboi character as well
> 
> 
> ...



You’re not a Chad unless you play THE DORF.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stelios (Sep 17, 2018)

boxing is an amazing sport


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2018)

You need a helmet for that punch.


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Shizune (Sep 17, 2018)

@Remchu spamming me with negs just makes it obvious how mad you are about your ban. Continue to seethe.


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2018)

?


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2018)

Did someone say something?


----------



## Shizune (Sep 17, 2018)

Remchu said:


> Did someone say something?



It's sad you're this upset about a ban you caused.


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2018)

I'm quite happy w/ everything. =]


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2018)

Sure is kindergarten in here.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 17, 2018)

Remchu said:


> You're clearly on some medications.
> 
> Or were.



Wrong again Remchu! I've always been afraid of prescription medication! LOOL

Your inability to make a factually correct statement is KILLING me Remchu  I tried to tell you, this is how you got that reputation that you have!


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2018)

I have 6 alerts, 5 of them are from you.

bye.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 17, 2018)

Remchu said:


> I have 6 alerts, 5 of them are from you.
> 
> bye.



Wait come back Remchu! I thought I was "talking mad shit about you" in discord? I thought someone messaged you? LOOL

I thought I was bipolar, OCD and on medications?!

Noo come back Remchu, you can't leave after being caught being so wrong! Surely you wouldn't blatantly lie like this right?!


----------



## Shizune (Sep 17, 2018)

Are you even working on a masters or was that a lie too??


----------



## Shizune (Sep 17, 2018)

Imagine lying about having dirt on someone because you honestly don't think they're gonna call you out.

Imagine being caught lying on someone like that.


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2018)

Like I don't want to put that friend of yours in trouble.

So I'll respect his or her's privacy.

Have a nice life. (Tough being who you are)


----------



## Shizune (Sep 17, 2018)

Remchu said:


> Like I don't want to put that friend of yours in trouble.
> 
> So I'll respect his or hers privacy.
> 
> Have a nice life.



Remchu stop fucking LYING. Holy shit! What is wrong with you?


----------



## Shizune (Sep 17, 2018)

Please tag me if you'd like to be added to the discord channel so you can see the hundreds upon hundreds of things I (didn't) write about Remchu! Anyone can step right on up to forever know that Remchu will literally make anything up!


----------



## Shizune (Sep 17, 2018)

Like what is the point of lying about something I can so easily prove?!  Did you not think ahead?!


----------



## SupremeKage (Sep 17, 2018)

YIKES


----------



## Shizune (Sep 17, 2018)

SHOW ME SCREENSHOTS OF ME TALKING ABOUT YOU REMCHU! Do you want me to add you to the discord channel?!


----------



## Shizune (Sep 17, 2018)

That's what I thought with YOUR crazy ass. You know I ain't got shit to say about you.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2018)

You guys still being dumb....

Grow up already, sheesh.


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2018)

Shizune said:


> That's what I thought with YOUR crazy ass. *You know I ain't got shit to say about you.*


What are the last 2 pages here?

Or the pm I left,
and then you tried to contact me through role pm which I left too.

Damn, you must be hurting.


----------



## Didi (Sep 17, 2018)

fucking christ
stop baiting, Nitty, you fucking dumbass
if someone negs you and it bothers you - just fucking report it. Don't go tagging the person and passive aggressively laugh at them and ruin everyone's convo thread with your bullshit

Remchu - stop responding to blatant bait. Just report it instead of going into something you KNOW is going to be a pointless cancerous back and forth

God I hate you people sometimes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 17, 2018)

I'm fine with it, Remchu got caught lying and that's good enough for me. Now people know not to trust a word from his mouth.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 17, 2018)

Just want to end off by repeating that if anyone wants proof, I'm more than happy to add them to the discord channel where they can see that nobody in there had a conversation about Remchu.


----------



## Didi (Sep 17, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I'm fine with it, Remchu got caught lying and that's good enough for me. Now people know not to trust a word from his mouth.





Shizune said:


> Just want to end off by repeating that if anyone wants proof, I'm more than happy to add them to the discord channel where they can see that nobody in there had a conversation about Remchu.




NOBODY CARES

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2018)

So that screenshot from my email is fake news?



This gave me a good laugh.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 17, 2018)

Didi said:


> NOBODY CARES



Remchu clearly does. He doesn't want to be caught in this lie. But I'm not gonna let anyone make things up about me.


----------



## JoJo (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2018)

Didi said:


> NOBODY CARES



I'm seconding this.

Nobody relevant gives a shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoJo (Sep 17, 2018)

also does any entertaining flaming ever happen? cause this is some  shit


----------



## Shizune (Sep 17, 2018)

Like, I have the proof you're lying Remchu.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Like, I have the proof you're lying Remchu.



Stop being dumb, Nitty.


----------



## Didi (Sep 17, 2018)

@Santi 
stop this before my braincells commit suicide

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> Stop being dumb, Nitty.



I mean are we not going to address the fact that Remchu has gone so far as to blatantly make things up about me?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I mean are we not going to address the fact that Remchu has gone so far as to blatantly make things up about me?



What part of nobody gives a shit did you not understand ?


----------



## Didi (Sep 17, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I mean are we not going to address the fact that Remchu has gone so far as to blatantly make things up about me?



No we are not, after you went out of your way to try and be extra hurtful with that league group story
both of you are being absolute idiots and plaguing everyone else with your bullshit


so
stop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> What part of nobody gives a shit did you not understand ?



Well Remchu cares and you said nobody relevant cares, so I'll just be glad you agree that Remchu is irrelevant.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2018)

Didi said:


> No we are not, after you went out of your way to try and be extra hurtful with that league group story
> both of you are being absolute idiots and plaguing everyone else with your bullshit
> 
> 
> ...



How does it feel to be the mature one ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoJo (Sep 17, 2018)

you know what i could see nitty scot's role in the Chatterbox mafia in my head 

he'd have a passive where's he so thinned skin he'd get super killed by a roleblock


----------



## JoJo (Sep 17, 2018)

fucking @MAD let me make roles with you in the next CB game


----------



## Didi (Sep 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> How does it feel to be the mature one ?



really weird tbh
I feel almost sorry for the mods having to deal with me when I was an immature shithead back in the day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Well Remchu cares and you said nobody relevant cares, so I'll just be glad you agree that Remchu is irrelevant.



Neither of you are relevant for this. 
so, go sulk in a corner, grab a blanket and cry a river.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 17, 2018)

JoJo said:


> you know what i could see nitty scot's role in the Chatterbox mafia in my head
> 
> he'd have a passive where's he so thinned skin he'd get super killed by a roleblock



I'm thin skinned because I want to prove that Remchu is lying about me?

Alright Jojo.


----------



## Karma (Sep 17, 2018)

Can we pls move on!?


----------



## Esdese (Sep 17, 2018)

why do I get notifications from this place 

jesus is this place always filled the children and lunatics ?


----------



## JoJo (Sep 17, 2018)

imo the mr waffles role should just passively receive an objective vote count half way into the day phase

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2018)

Didi said:


> really weird tbh
> I feel almost sorry for the mods having to deal with me when I was an immature shithead back in the day



The joys of growing up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2018)

JoJo said:


> imo the mr waffles role should just passively receive an objective vote count half way into the day phase



I can dig this.

I support you helping WAD with CB4.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 17, 2018)

All I fucking did was host my game and enforce my rules like I'm supposed to. Remchu is the only person I've ever had to ban for repeated rule abuse and the section mod even told him that he was wrong. There is no reason why I should be putting up with meltdowns, potshots and neg spam for the rest of the week. If anything I was owed an apology, and Remchu did the opposite. You all need to learn to support your hosts or there won't be any left. Hosting is already such a headache and giving players power over the hosts makes it worse. Pretty soon there won't be anything in this section except the convo thread if you guys continue permitting any type of behavior and refusing to take action against players who harass their hosts.


----------



## JoJo (Sep 17, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I'm thin skinned because I want to prove that Remchu is lying about me?
> 
> Alright Jojo.



i am sorry mr scot

my post was uncalled for 

but i also think that it's not worth it for u to continue this 

cause since no one cares but both of you do then take it to PMs


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2018)

Shizune said:


> why I should be putting up with meltdowns



Pot.

Kettle.

Meet pot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 17, 2018)

I used the report button, let's see if that button actually works.


----------



## JoJo (Sep 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> I can dig this.
> 
> I support you helping WAD with CB4.


the problem is also wanna play

then hte other problem is that after this game i don't want to


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 17, 2018)

Le drama


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2018)

JoJo said:


> the problem is also wanna play
> 
> then hte other problem is that after this game i don't want to



So, what you're saying is... is that there are no problems.


----------



## Karma (Sep 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> I can dig this.
> 
> I support you helping WAD with CB4.


*Ally Mafia 2. 

CB is dead


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2018)

Luck said:


> *Ally Mafia 2.
> 
> CB is dead



The CB lives on in our hearts.


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 17, 2018)

Luck said:


> *Ally Mafia 2.
> 
> CB is dead




He died on Night 1, you can't blame him for not remembering the name.


----------



## JoJo (Sep 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> So, what you're saying is... is that there are no problems.


 

also i wanna roll mafia
which is another problem



Luck said:


> *Ally Mafia 2.
> 
> CB is dead


Alley games were a mistake


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 17, 2018)

*Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 5, Guests: 1)*



t-the report button actually works?


----------



## Didi (Sep 17, 2018)

Shizune said:


> All I fucking did was host my game and enforce my rules like I'm supposed to. Remchu is the only person I've ever had to ban for repeated rule abuse and the section mod even told him that he was wrong. There is no reason why I should be putting up with meltdowns, potshots and neg spam for the rest of the week. If anything I was owed an apology, and Remchu did the opposite. You all need to learn to support your hosts or there won't be any left. Hosting is already such a headache and giving players power over the hosts makes it worse. Pretty soon there won't be anything in this section except the convo thread if you guys continue permitting any type of behavior and refusing to take action against players who harass their hosts.




nitty fam first of all who tf cares about negs

if ur concerned about neg abuse bring it up with mods


AND COME ON
if you felt like the community HAD to take a stance on this
you wouldn't have passive agressively tagged and laughed at remchu the way you did 

you could've brought up the issue in a million ways
but you CHOSE to do it in a baiting provocative way

this is on you

like you really couldve made a good thread saying 'wow look at this shit I get just for hosting, this is not okay, what does the community think'

instead you made a post 'lmaoooooooooooo remchu so salty still negging loooool  '
do you SEE where you went WRONG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> *Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 5, Guests: 1)*
> 
> 
> 
> t-the report button actually works?



Iwandesu already posted, you slowpoke.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Sep 17, 2018)

All I wanted to do was peacefully spend the night playing pool with two big booty white twins.


----------



## Santí (Sep 17, 2018)

I’m very pissed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 17, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> Iwandesu already posted, you slowpoke.




What did he say and where?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 17, 2018)

Didi said:


> nitty fam first of all who tf cares about negs
> 
> if ur concerned about neg abuse bring it up with mods
> 
> ...



Look at you all grown up.


----------



## JoJo (Sep 17, 2018)

Santi said:


> All I wanted to do was peacefully spend the night playing pool with two big booty white twins.


are they identical


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 17, 2018)

@Shizune stop baiting remchu 
@Remchu the argument is pretty much done and anything you think is Being done or not done should be send to us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 17, 2018)

I know you like getting things straight but directly acussing anyone of anything is bounded to deviate on this short of thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Sep 17, 2018)

Nah they can both sit out of the convo thread until I feel like they can come back in.

I’m tired of it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Didi (Sep 17, 2018)

Santi said:


> Nah they can both sit out of the convo thread until I feel like they can come back in.
> 
> I’m tired of it.



thanks

now post your big booty twins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoJo (Sep 17, 2018)

ok so remchu's passive should be that if he was called out and someone asked his alignment he'd have to say what he really is at least once


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 17, 2018)

JoJo said:


> also does any entertaining flaming ever happen? cause this is some  shit


@MAD please post Grandpa Uchiha calling out Canti via facetime


----------



## JoJo (Sep 17, 2018)

and IMO santi should have gotten the revive passive that makes you switch factions 

like how he went from regular member to staff member

sellouti


----------



## JoJo (Sep 17, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> @MAD please post Grandpa Uchiha calling out Canti via facetime


i actually already saw that LUL


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 17, 2018)

Also ya'll realize these are the twins Santi is talking about

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 17, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Santi



Santi hasnt been the same since he got bodied by that DK player. Even Zero can beat him now


----------



## Santí (Sep 17, 2018)

Aries said:


> Santi hasnt been the same since he got bodied by that DK player. Even Zero can beat him now



That was but the start of my career. I’ve become leagues stronger and have both faced and conquered tougher opponents.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2018)

Santi said:


> That was but the start of my career. I’ve become leagues stronger and have both faced and conquered tougher opponents.



So you say.....


----------



## Marvel (Sep 17, 2018)

Shizune said:


> I'm thin skinned because I want to prove that Remchu is lying about me?
> 
> Alright Jojo.


Ignore Jojo lmfao


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 17, 2018)

Jojo about to hit gifted with that G2^2 18rengikupunch


----------



## Marvel (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2018)

No this is over and nothing new is coming up


----------



## Santí (Sep 17, 2018)

Superman said:


> So you say.....



You feeling lucky, punk?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 18, 2018)

Santi said:


> You feeling lucky, punk?



I am just happy you acknowledged me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> @MAD please post Grandpa Uchiha calling out Canti via facetime


----------



## JoJo (Sep 18, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Jojo about to hit gifted with that G2^2 18rengikupunch


I’d say things about gifted and take the easy shots at his name and it’s relation to autism but I won’t cause Santi got it hard enough as is  

also it ain’t worth my time but good meme about renkugi not too many people remember/know it


----------



## JoJo (Sep 18, 2018)

it’s legit impossible to sit through that whole video and not lose brain cells


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 18, 2018)

Am I shit at Mafia?  Been getting curbstomped lately


----------



## Melodie (Sep 18, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> Am I shit at Mafia?  Been getting curbstomped lately


Generally you play pretty well aside from that Dethy game, where you panicked pretty hard on a 'confirmed' target and lost the game day one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 18, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Generally you play pretty well aside from that Dethy game, where you panicked pretty hard on a 'confirmed' target and lost the game day one.


Yeah can someone delete that thread, sorry @Dragon D. Luffy for blowing that one.  I wish you'd let me kill 3 people night one like I asked


----------



## JoJo (Sep 18, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> Am I shit at Mafia?  Been getting curbstomped lately


I am the forumwide metric for this, so yes you are a shit player.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 18, 2018)

JoJo said:


> I am the forumwide metric for this, so yes you are a shit player.


I like to rely on luck and chaos


----------



## Stelios (Sep 18, 2018)

Santi said:


> I’m very pissed



Must be hard
Having to click to remove user permissions



Omegalul


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> I like to rely on luck and chaos



You shouldn’t rely on other players for your own play

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 18, 2018)

So much drama happening here lately again


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 18, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> Yeah can someone delete that thread, sorry @Dragon D. Luffy for blowing that one.  I wish you'd let me kill 3 people night one like I asked



Relax bro, this stuff happens.

My advice is stop making hard opposition every time a townie tries to confirm another townie. You did it in Dethy and you did in Punk Hazard when I tried to confirm some other guy. It makes it obvious that you are doing it because you'd rather not have people confirmed as townies.

I mean, do question things, but try to play along and look like you are in town's side.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 18, 2018)

I mean, Dethy is a puzzle game that has its own meta, and it's fine if you don't know the meta, but some players (Wad and Waffles) did. Upon noticing they did, your first job was to listen to them and try to learn the meta so you could beat them in their own terms.

Instead you started accusing everyone at the same time and denying all logic with angry posts which was pretty silly to see.

Same with Punk Hazard, where your response to the setup puzzle was yell at anyone who tried to solve it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 18, 2018)

I think there is a reason people win games all the time as scum as lurkers.

Because... not pissing town off is the first thing that helps scum win games. And lurkers do exactly that.

Of course if you don't scumhunt at all eventually you'll hit a skill ceiling. You have to fight with someone at some point or they'll just policy lynch you. Especially if you also do that as a townie (so people may compare your meta). 

But I think there is a sweet spot where you agree with townies and act like a team player while also scumhunting and accusing people. It's hard to find that sweet spot though. But from personal experience I've had more success when I erred on the side of niceness than the side of angriness.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 18, 2018)

Being nice is indeed good


----------



## Didi (Sep 18, 2018)

nah rage and call everyone boosted monkeys if they don't agree with you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 18, 2018)

Inactives are the worst, lowest poster should die first


----------



## Aries (Sep 18, 2018)

Santi said:


> That was but the start of my career. I’ve become leagues stronger and have both faced and conquered tougher opponents.



We shall see Santi in December. New smash new meta by then.we are planning a new smash bros federation. In the tournament to end all tournaments we shall crown a new smash bros champion. The question now is if your net strong enough to make it to December.

-Cue Vasto coming from the nf crowd in a rey mysterio mask to attack you from behind


----------



## JoJo (Sep 18, 2018)

Didi said:


> nah rage and call everyone boosted monkeys if they don't agree with you


Hard agree


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 18, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Being nice is indeed good





Didi said:


> nah rage and call everyone boosted monkeys if they don't agree with you





JoJo said:


> Hard agree



Hard Neutral.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 18, 2018)

My Anaconda don't want that


----------



## Aries (Sep 18, 2018)

Im heading to NF smashomania as champion. Whether im facing Vastos i jump to my death trying to hit you with lil mac or facing Platinums im gonna parry all game until you hit me Lucina or Santis third world net lag hell if Zero comes out of retirement im gonna falcon punch you out the stage to claim my smash throne


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> Hard Neutral.



Still wondering what's the point of having that rating here


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 18, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Still wondering what's the point of having that rating here


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 18, 2018)

Aries said:


> Im heading to NF smashomania as champion. Whether im facing Vastos i jump to my death trying to hit you with lil mac or facing Platinums im gonna parry all game until you hit me Lucina or Santis third world net lag hell if Zero comes out of retirement im gonna falcon punch you out the stage to claim my smash throne



That happened like 10 times. I am surprised you did not say I would spam Zelda's teleport.


----------



## Aries (Sep 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> That happened like 10 times. I am surprised you did not say I would spam Zelda's teleport.



I dont remember taking on your Zelda much honestly. I do remember facing your lil mac multiple times and it was always the same way you would lose stocks . i remember a game we played where it was you, me and santi and we both had like 1 stock and Santi had like 2 and im thinking ok lets work together and take him out to even the field...

You ningen decide to continue to go after me  and then finally after taking some damage decide to go after Santi after he continues attacking you. I think Santi won that round. Atleast you mixed it up, deans slow ass kirby was a jobber.

I take it you will be getting a switch by smash bros season?


----------



## Nois (Sep 18, 2018)

Hey guys


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 18, 2018)

Nois said:


> Hey guys



Hey noisu


----------



## Nois (Sep 18, 2018)

what up? this place still alive? glad to see


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 18, 2018)

Aries said:


> I dont remember taking on your Zelda much honestly. I do remember facing your lil mac multiple times and it was always the same way you would lose stocks . i remember a game we played where it was you, me and santi and we both had like 1 stock and Santi had like 2 and im thinking ok lets work together and take him out to even the field...
> 
> You ningen decide to continue to go after me  and then finally after taking some damage decide to go after Santi after he continues attacking you. I think Santi won that round. Atleast you mixed it up, deans slow ass kirby was a jobber.
> 
> I take it you will be getting a switch by smash bros season?



You probably kept annoying me and I was blinded by rage.

And yes....hopefully.



Nois said:


> Hey guys



Nois! Will you be here for more then 5 minutes!? How ya been?


----------



## Nois (Sep 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> Nois! Will you be here for more then 5 minutes!? How ya been?



I wish, I always lack the resolve to stay online ;__; Been good, life's neat recently. And you, my buddy, my friendo?


----------



## Aries (Sep 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> You probably kept annoying me and I was blinded by rage.
> 
> And yes....hopefully.
> 
> ...



You were blinded by rage but ask yourself... What did it cost?

Everything- Vasto the Mad Titan


----------



## Aries (Sep 18, 2018)

Smash bros is looking good though. I cant wait to play as solid snake again


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 18, 2018)

Nois said:


> I wish, I always lack the resolve to stay online ;__; Been good, life's neat recently. And you, my buddy, my friendo?



It is fine, I can understand why not. It is going to be very dependent on what happens in a month. For right now I am content.



Aries said:


> Smash bros is looking good though. I cant wait to play as solid snake again



I hope I will be able to get it. I really need what needs to happen to happen. Very very badly.


----------



## Nois (Sep 18, 2018)

So... do I buy the Switch? 


Superman said:


> It is fine, I can understand why not. It is going to be very dependent on what happens in a month. For right now I am content.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I will be able to get it. I really need what needs to happen to happen. Very very badly.



Ooooh, new job maybe?


----------



## Santí (Sep 18, 2018)

Nois said:


> So... do I buy the Switch?



Just got mine yesterday, haven’t been happier.


----------



## Nois (Sep 18, 2018)

I can get a used one for about $280 with some games to it 

I would also be able to play mario kart and other stuff with my gf, which would make the purchase less of a "me wants" thing


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 18, 2018)

Nois said:


> So... do I buy the Switch?
> 
> 
> Ooooh, new job maybe?



Definitely a new job. But I had a hang up. Hopefully it will be cleared up. Praying it will.


----------



## Aries (Sep 18, 2018)

Whats your friend code Santi/what games you got so far


----------



## Aries (Sep 18, 2018)

2019 looking like a stacked switch year. Good time to invest it one.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 18, 2018)

Are there any special versions of it? Can i play pokemon games?


----------



## Aries (Sep 18, 2018)

Pokemon is getting a main title on switch next year. A pokemon yellow remake comes out this year on switch


----------



## Marvel (Sep 18, 2018)

damn i wanted to ultra sun and x.


----------



## Santí (Sep 18, 2018)

Aries said:


> Whats your friend code Santi/what games you got so far



I don’t know yet since I got it last night and haven’t finished setting it up.

No games yet, I’ll be picking some up next paycheck.


----------



## Aries (Sep 18, 2018)

Santi said:


> I don’t know yet since I got it last night and haven’t finished setting it up.
> 
> No games yet, I’ll be picking some up next paycheck.



How you gonna get a switch with no games. Thats like buying a hamburger without the buns. The good thing is you have so many choices now when do start getting games. Mario odyssey, breath of the wild, both bayonetta games, xenoblade. Megaman x collection is great on the go etc.


----------



## Santí (Sep 18, 2018)

Aries said:


> How you gonna get a switch with no games. Thats like buying a hamburger without the buns. The good thing is you have so many choices now when do start getting games. Mario odyssey, breath of the wild, both bayonetta games, xenoblade. Megaman x collection is great on the go etc.



My friends have basically all of the games and I’m already borrowing Bayonetta 2 and Mario Odyssey from them.

I’ll be picking up Monster Hunter Generations to play with them October. In the meantime we’re playing Paladins which is f2p.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 18, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> So much drama happening here lately again



It's your fault
you and @poutanko  should post more 

so that all these wizards here 
can all behave while trying to impress you


----------



## Nois (Sep 18, 2018)

You guys know what, being a pwrson that shows up every few months makes it hard ti keep up, who's who anymore ;(


----------



## Stelios (Sep 18, 2018)

Nois said:


> You guys know what, being a pwrson that shows up every few months makes it hard ti keep up, who's who anymore ;(


I'm still the same brah


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 18, 2018)

I love my switch if anyone wants to exchange friend codes let me know


----------



## Nataly (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Dr. White (Sep 18, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> I love my switch if anyone wants to exchange friend codes let me know


Would you adopt an avatar if so


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 18, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Would you adopt an avatar if so


I have an avatar on my switch it might be the default one but I have one

But not getting one here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 18, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> I have an avatar on my switch it might be the default one but I have one
> 
> But not getting one here


sad!


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 18, 2018)

I might actually change avatars on the switch though but only the switch lol


----------



## Aries (Sep 19, 2018)

I gotta admit i really admire nfcnorths commitment to not obtaining a avatar here. For most a avatar is a symbol a representation of who we are. What we love what we strive to be. What we admire, our avatars speak to others what our words normally couldnt speak to them. We open ourselves up to strangers across the world and give a little piece of ourselves with each avatar...

Yet through it all one man stands above the rest. With a blank avatar at his helm we see not a man... We see a idea... We see possiblity. He is not driven by EGO, a desire to show off his avatar like the rest of us. He is not phased by TROLLS and rolls with the punches. No matter how much we HOPE for him to get a avatar... HOPE can not reach this being, who stays true to his beliefs and convictions. As the world RAGES at him he rises above the hate where lesser beings would succomb to the pressure.

Yet through it all he is not the BALANCE mafia needs or deserves for that is not who nfcnorth is... He is a humble person not looking for accolades, hes just here to play mafia games. His avatar does not define him... He is more than just that... He is you... He is me... He is a mystery that will never be solved... He is nfcnorth


----------



## Marvel (Sep 19, 2018)

@Aries what happened to that new console war game?


----------



## Aries (Sep 19, 2018)

Gifted said:


> @Aries what happened to that new console war game?



After naruto game


----------



## Marvel (Sep 19, 2018)

Not gonna be hosted here though


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 19, 2018)

Early favourites submissions

Mr Buzzcut (Beavis and Butthead)
Bojack Horseman (Bojack Horseman)
Maurice Moss (IT Crowd)
An actual piece of dogshit (object)
Mary Poppins (Mary Poppins)
L. Ron Hubbard (Scientology)
Dial-up Modem (object)


----------



## Nois (Sep 19, 2018)

I think I haven't played a mafia game in 2-3 years


----------



## Karma (Sep 19, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> But not getting one here


----------



## Avito (Sep 19, 2018)

Nataly said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 19, 2018)

Should I change my avatar?  This glass apple was the first thing I come across after I made enough posts to get an avatar


What do the people think?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 19, 2018)

Stelios said:


> It's your fault
> you and @poutanko  should post more
> 
> so that all these wizards here
> can all behave while trying to impress you



I don't remember them behaving even if we were posting here


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 19, 2018)

Aries said:


> I gotta admit i really admire nfcnorths commitment to not obtaining a avatar here. For most a avatar is a symbol a representation of who we are. What we love what we strive to be. What we admire, our avatars speak to others what our words normally couldnt speak to them. We open ourselves up to strangers across the world and give a little piece of ourselves with each avatar...



Not just avatar, there's sometimes a fitting signature to it as well ~


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 19, 2018)

You wouldn't believe the amount of crazy apples I have pictures of


----------



## Nataly (Sep 19, 2018)

Avito said:


>


How have you been, Mohit


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 19, 2018)

_"And it's just like the ocean under the moon~
Oh, it's the same as the emotion that I get from you~
You got the kind of lovin' that can be so smooth, yeah~
Give me your heart, make it real or else forget about it~"_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nois (Sep 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2018)

Nois said:


>



So you thinking about signing up for another game to no show?


----------



## Baba (Sep 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2018)

@MAD 's vehicle has been spotted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2018)

Stelios said:


> @MAD 's vehicle has been spotted



He from Florida though. Maybe that is @Grandpa Uchiha


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> He from Florida though. Maybe that is @Grandpa Uchiha


----------



## Marvel (Sep 19, 2018)

Son Goku 
[Passive] (Saiyans Have No Limits)- Everytime you are out of abilities and pushed to your limit..You go stronger and gain a new ability each phase

[One Shot] (Super Saiyan) Once transformed your abilities become 2x stronger meaning a super kill turns into an ultra kill,a roleblock turns into a role crush etc. You also gain a layer of protection that can stop a super kill.

[Two Shot](Mafuba) At night you can role block a person for 2 cycles.

[One shot](Super Kamehameha) Once at night you can super kill a player.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Sep 20, 2018)

Nataly said:


> How have you been, Mohit


Awesome, just busy with work since it's my last week here and all. What about you


----------



## Stelios (Sep 20, 2018)

@Gifted those blue letters at dark skin gave me glaucoma
now i have to spent the rest of my life smoking weed

you bastard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 20, 2018)

Yo listen up, here's the story
About a little guy that lives in a blue world
And all day and all night and everything he sees is just blue
Like him, inside and outside
Blue his house with a blue little window
And a blue Corvette
And everything is blue for him
And himself and everybody around
'Cause he ain't got nobody to listen

I'm blue da ba dee da ba daa
Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa
Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa


----------



## Nataly (Sep 20, 2018)

Avito said:


> Awesome, just busy with work since it's my last week here and all. What about you


You are still all about that work, respect 
Since it will be your last week, does it mean vacation time is coming?

I've been pretty great, as usual. Enjoying my life and planning ahead, or at least for this winter period.


----------



## Nois (Sep 20, 2018)

Superman said:


> So you thinking about signing up for another game to no show?



yup


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 20, 2018)

@Nois  my otter friend, join my generic game.


----------



## Nois (Sep 20, 2018)

Holy fuckballs, Mystic


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 20, 2018)

Long time no see


----------



## Nois (Sep 20, 2018)

Indeed. I haven't seen many people for so long, tend to forget them now... I'm slowly but surely turning into Waffles.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 20, 2018)

Mr. Waffles never forgets though


----------



## Nois (Sep 20, 2018)

Because remembering is the only thing keeping him from dying of old age


----------



## Didi (Sep 20, 2018)

He feasts on memories as his sustenance

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Avito (Sep 21, 2018)

Nataly said:


> You are still all about that work, respect
> Since it will be your last week, does it mean vacation time is coming?
> 
> I've been pretty great, as usual. Enjoying my life and planning ahead, or at least for this winter period.


Yeah but only 2 weeks after that I have to join at other place. Will be busy with shopping and packing since i have to move to a different place and all


----------



## Marvel (Sep 21, 2018)

Stelios said:


> @Gifted those blue letters at dark skin gave me glaucoma
> now i have to spent the rest of my life smoking weed
> 
> you bastard


----------



## Marvel (Sep 21, 2018)

@Avito you seeing what im seeing?


----------



## Avito (Sep 21, 2018)

Gifted said:


> @Avito you seeing what im seeing?


Don't know what you are talking about


----------



## Marvel (Sep 21, 2018)

Avito said:


> Don't know what you are talking about


----------



## Stelios (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 21, 2018)

Happy Birthday @iwandesu


----------



## Nois (Sep 21, 2018)

Hey guys, what's up?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 21, 2018)

Happy birthday @iwandesu


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 21, 2018)

It's Tom Hiddleston and some crows or are they ravens?


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 21, 2018)

@iwandesu  Happy Birthday


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 21, 2018)

Happy Birthday @iwandesu , don't drink too much!


----------



## Nataly (Sep 21, 2018)

Avito said:


> Yeah but only 2 weeks after that I have to join at other place. Will be busy with shopping and packing since i have to move to a different place and all


It still sounds like you have some time for relaxation and doing what needs to be done in that time frame. 
And even though the process of moving might suck and not very pleasant, you will be in a new place soon so that should be exciting.


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 21, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> @iwandesu  Happy Birthday


Thanks pals


Dr. White said:


> Happy Birthday @iwandesu , don't drink too much!


I promise nothing


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 21, 2018)

Happy birthday iwandesu!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 21, 2018)

So guys, remember when I said I was going to host a Harry Potter game and then I decided to take it to another site?

Well I went ahead and did that, but I'd feel bad if I didn't invite you guys. So here it is.



24 players, 48 hour day phases. I'm not being overconfident if I say this could be my best game yet. It's certainly my most creative. I came up with a whole different gameplay concept for it (role-less role madness). Also it's been reviewed by @Superman, @iwandesu and @Tiger

I'll only ask that if you sign up, please be sure that you won't inactifag. I have invited way too many people from here to that site only for them to post on Day 1 and vanish. It's like a curse. This is a 48h game with night posting, so be aware it will be a little time consuming. Also the site has a lower tolerance for flaming compared to this one, so keep that in mind too (like don't pull an Avito and go there just to say our smileys suck).


----------



## Aries (Sep 21, 2018)

Happy birthday @iwandesu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Sep 22, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So guys, remember when I said I was going to host a Harry Potter game and then I decided to take it to another site?
> 
> Well I went ahead and did that, but I'd feel bad if I didn't invite you guys. So here it is.
> 
> ...



Mind if i join?


----------



## Revan Reborn (Sep 22, 2018)

HB @iwandesu 
Have a good one


----------



## Stelios (Sep 22, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> It's Tom Hiddleston and some crows or are they ravens?


It seemed to me like @RemChu 's next avatar

@iwandesu live and prosper man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 22, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So guys, remember when I said I was going to host a Harry Potter game and then I decided to take it to another site?
> 
> Well I went ahead and did that, but I'd feel bad if I didn't invite you guys. So here it is.
> 
> ...




>Protego can't be used to protect yourself, only save others
You've made it to be literally the opposite of what the spell is, a self shield charm. Boo this man, booooooo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 22, 2018)

There's also no spells involved in Divination

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 22, 2018)

Looks like a cool game tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 22, 2018)

Didi said:


> There's also no spells involved in Divination


Divination is for those tea leaf reading pussies


----------



## Avito (Sep 22, 2018)

Happy birthday @iwandesu


----------



## Avito (Sep 22, 2018)

Nataly said:


> It still sounds like you have some time for relaxation and doing what needs to be done in that time frame.
> And even though the process of moving might suck and not very pleasant, you will be in a new place soon so that should be exciting.


Yeah it's not that exciting but the work load will be less there so that's a plus.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 22, 2018)

Didi said:


> >Protego can't be used to protect yourself, only save others
> You've made it to be literally the opposite of what the spell is, a self shield charm. Boo this man, booooooo!



In my defense this was going to be wingardium leviosa but I needed an extra spell so I added a jailkeeper, made WG as it, and changed the doctor to protego.

And divination is a leftover from a previous version where there were six categories of abilities instead of three.


----------



## Nois (Sep 22, 2018)

So what is the average size of a game these days?


----------



## Marvel (Sep 22, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> Divination is for those tea leaf reading pussies





Nois said:


> So what is the average size of a game these days?


Varies....but maybe like 20-25


----------



## Nois (Sep 22, 2018)

No 80+ anymore? Those were hilarious sometimes


----------



## NO (Sep 22, 2018)

Nois said:


> No 80+ anymore? Those were hilarious sometimes


There's still Favorites. I won the last one. What an amazing performance on my behalf.


----------



## Nataly (Sep 22, 2018)

Avito said:


> Yeah it's not that exciting but the work load will be less there so that's a plus.


That is probably one of the main reasons you decided to move at first place. Do all the prep now so it is easier on you later


----------



## Marvel (Sep 22, 2018)

Nois said:


> No 80+ anymore? Those were hilarious sometimes


I recommend oro jackson for mafia....nice community and more actives


----------



## Nois (Sep 22, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> There's still Favorites. I won the last one. What an amazing performance on my behalf.


I think the last one I was in was the 3rd or 4th 


Gifted said:


> I recommend oro jackson for mafia....nice community and more actives


Oh, if I ever play again, it's gonna be here. Too many buddies in here


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2018)

Ya must understand. @Nois is a Doctor Professor. He is to busy both saving lives and discovering new things.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 23, 2018)

Well, beautiful people I may have to step away for awhile cause of real life things coming to a head. I'll have to unsign from all mafia games. I am sorry. I'll be back to check in when I can!


----------



## Marvel (Sep 23, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Well, beautiful people I may have to step away for awhile cause of real life things coming to a head. I'll have to unsign from all mafia games. I am sorry. I'll be back to check in when I can!


Be safe man


----------



## Avito (Sep 23, 2018)

Nataly said:


> That is probably one of the main reasons you decided to move at first place. Do all the prep now so it is easier on you later


Yeah that was the main reason I wasn't getting much free time for myself and working my ass off. Which I wasn't getting any benefit of position wise.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 23, 2018)

hype hype hype


----------



## MO (Sep 23, 2018)

@Shizune Nicki leveled the fuck up.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Aries (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Stelios (Sep 25, 2018)

Dat bowser meme 

Oh Nintendo geeks


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 25, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Dat bowser meme
> 
> Oh Nintendo geeks


It's an internet fad, everybody needs to lose their shit over it because it's important stuff


----------



## Stelios (Sep 25, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> It's an internet fad, everybody needs to lose their shit over it because it's important stuff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Avito (Sep 25, 2018)

r/animeme is filled with that shit from yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Sep 25, 2018)

Avito said:


> Yeah that was the main reason I wasn't getting much free time for myself and working my ass off. Which I wasn't getting any benefit of position wise.


Appreciate the times you stay busy since it is the right path for a good change in future. If everything works out the way you imagine it to be, it will only lead to good consequences. My positivity talking again 
You will have a different position at a new workplace?


----------



## Avito (Sep 25, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Appreciate the times you stay busy since it is the right path for a good change in future. If everything works out the way you imagine it to be, it will only lead to good consequences. My positivity talking again
> You will have a different position at a new workplace?


I do appreciate it as it was my first company that I worked at. But like it's said people lose your value after sometime .
No same position but a considerable hike is there salary wise.


----------



## Nataly (Sep 25, 2018)

Avito said:


> I do appreciate it as it was my first company that I worked at. But like it's said people lose your value after sometime .
> No same position but a considerable hike is there salary wise.


You can never forget your first real job. I still feel nostalgic and go back to that place from time to time.
I don't believe you outvalued yourself, professionalism level only grows overtime
What a pleasant upgrade for you! I am glad for you


----------



## Avito (Sep 25, 2018)

Nataly said:


> You can never forget your first real job. I still feel nostalgic and go back to that place from time to time.
> I don't believe you outvalued yourself, professionalism level only grows overtime
> What a pleasant upgrade for you! I am glad for you


Yep I still got up early today and today itself just to realise I have no where to go and it kinda made me sad.
Btw what about you ? Are you still doing that same job or has a break in the summers.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 26, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Nataly (Sep 26, 2018)

Avito said:


> Yep I still got up early today and today itself just to realise I have no where to go and it kinda made me sad.
> Btw what about you ? Are you still doing that same job or has a break in the summers.


It is hard to fight the biological clock, but still possible.
You can always find something to do and keep yourself pretty occupied. 

That's true, I am pretty much done working for the year and have entered my seasonal vacation time, a very long time I must say


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 26, 2018)

M


----------



## Santí (Sep 27, 2018)

N


----------



## Didi (Sep 27, 2018)

O

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Sep 27, 2018)

P


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 28, 2018)

P


----------



## novaselinenever (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## poutanko (Sep 28, 2018)

1
2


----------



## poutanko (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## poutanko (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 28, 2018)

I love hosting


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 28, 2018)

and again


----------



## Didi (Sep 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 28, 2018)

People should be doing some 8 player games with 48 hour phases

You can have some crazy setups with just 8 players and 48 hours because there is nothing wrong with extending a game with a small player list, like slow cooking a meal it's delicious


----------



## poutanko (Sep 28, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> and again


 Try to get a 3 digit made of same number

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 28, 2018)

Three digit number with all the same digit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 28, 2018)

It can't be done, 100 is the maximum number of faces for the dice roller


----------



## poutanko (Sep 28, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> It can't be done, 100 is the maximum number of faces for the dice roller


Can be done with multiple dice like you did

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Sep 28, 2018)

Only need 1 and it would be 666


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 28, 2018)

Damn that was close


----------



## Stelios (Sep 28, 2018)

reacting to Bowsette top search in pornhub network


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 28, 2018)

Stelios said:


> reacting to Bowsette top search in pornhub network


Is the whole world really that easily manipulated?


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2018)

This is the pinnacle of art, ok? Ok.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 28, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> Is the whole world really that easily manipulated?



Our society is already more Orwellian than you think.
People are victimized constantly by algorithms that are running pretty much everywhere.
Your online behavioral patterns form your digital self and the end goal is to hook you up and sell to you.
Once you realize this you will be able to see the patterns in the content YouTube is serving you ,
all news Google gets up to top page for you, all the ads facebook is serving you and pretty much
every corporate website you visit.  A great example of shit going bad:
They can spot if you are depressed irl just from your browsing habbits. Depressed people are more prone to gambling.
Ads in every page you visit: Cheap tickets to Las Vegas, Memes what happens in vegas stays in vegas , the good life drugs party etc
you get the drill right?

I highly recommend reading The Human Condition by Hannah Arendt


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 28, 2018)

I like dice


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 28, 2018)

we can dice here.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Sep 28, 2018)

And then I got bored.


----------



## Didi (Sep 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 28, 2018)

Didi said:


>



Have an agree.


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 28, 2018)

Fuck posts restrictions all the way to the infinite


----------



## Nataly (Sep 28, 2018)

What is going on here


----------



## Stelios (Sep 28, 2018)

Didi said:


>



You've been drinking a lot lately


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 28, 2018)

A Bunch of gambling addicts in here.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 29, 2018)

Give me rep

1 Succeed
2 Fail


----------



## poutanko (Sep 29, 2018)

1
2


----------



## poutanko (Sep 29, 2018)

Oh


----------



## Aries (Sep 29, 2018)

I regret making dice rolling a game mechanic. You gambling addicts


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2018)

Aries said:


> I regret making dice rolling a game mechanic. You gambling addicts



This is true = 1
This is a lie = 2


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 29, 2018)

Damnit.


----------



## Aries (Sep 29, 2018)

The numbers dont lie and they spell disaster for you Samafia Joe at Sacerfice


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 29, 2018)

Aries said:


> I regret making dice rolling a game mechanic. You gambling addicts



Don't completely blame yourself. YOU did not add this feature to the forum...

1- @Reznor fault
2- @Xiammes fault 
3- @Naruto fault

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 29, 2018)

Roll for IQ


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 29, 2018)

Aw....I like Naruto....but since the dice said.....

 @Naruto


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 29, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> Roll for IQ


 go to rehab


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 29, 2018)

Going to rehab
1 Yes
2 Maybe
3 No no no


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 29, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> Going to rehab
> 1 Yes
> 2 Maybe
> 3 No no no



The dice do know.....


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 29, 2018)

Need 7 more people to get a generic game going


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Sep 29, 2018)

That moment when you think you might know someone on NF in real life and wanted to ask him at work today if he plays here or not, but then he's too freaking popular or surrounded by other co-workers at work so you can't even begin to ask him. 

 
So I'm left pondering whether or he is who I think he is or not...derp *so, so curious*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 29, 2018)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> That moment when you think you might know someone on NF in real life and wanted to ask him at work today if he plays here or not, but then he's too freaking popular or surrounded by other co-workers at work so you can't even begin to ask him.
> 
> 
> So I'm left pondering whether or he is who I think he is or not...derp *so, so curious*



.......OWNER!



 Come on Owner....that is some high school stuff. Just ask him for a qucik word or something.


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 30, 2018)

Yoooo the movie tag is GOATED, shit just made me think about life and laugh hard as hell. @Gifted its almost the season of horror bro, nothing but horror on tv is the best time of the year.


----------



## Didi (Sep 30, 2018)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> That moment when you think you might know someone on NF in real life and wanted to ask him at work today if he plays here or not, but then he's too freaking popular or surrounded by other co-workers at work so you can't even begin to ask him.
> 
> 
> So I'm left pondering whether or he is who I think he is or not...derp *so, so curious*




why not just ask them at NF lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 30, 2018)

Depends on who you think it is.

Like, if you suspect you work with DDJ, would you really want to know?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 30, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Like, if you suspect you work with DDJ, would you really want to know?



I would.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Sep 30, 2018)

Didi said:


> why not just ask them at NF lol



You would skip seeming their reaction if it is truly them in real life?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 30, 2018)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> You would skip seeming their reaction if it is truly them in real life?



Let's put it this way: they stil don't know who you are, so you can make a different surprise.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Sep 30, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Let's put it this way: they stil don't know who you are, so you can make a different surprise.



I guess there's also the possibly that some of his friends or close coworkers might play here too. And I've only really talked to them at work not so much here.  I can only pick him out because something posted, but then again it might not even be him.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 30, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Depends on who you think it is.
> 
> Like, if you suspect you work with DDJ, would you really want to know?



She said this person plays mafia. So that eliminates him.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 1, 2018)

@Nois 

Have you finally conceded to Gilgamesh>Ultros?


----------



## Stelios (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 1, 2018)

Cafe purge going on and I be like


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 1, 2018)

@Nello

You have been vindicated.


----------



## Nois (Oct 1, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Nois
> 
> Have you finally conceded to Gilgamesh>Ultros?


Idk, have I?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 1, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Cafe purge going on and I be like



Who has all been perma?



Nois said:


> Idk, have I?


I will take that as a yes. Cue final fantasy victory tune. I am glad you have found your senses.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 1, 2018)

Superman said:


> Who has all been perma?



Es, Blade, Immortal Watchdog and Chie.

Though I think Chie was only section-perma.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 1, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Es, Blade, Immortal Watchdog and Chie.
> 
> Though I think Chie was only section-perma.



Wait wait wait....blade was perma from the forum? What did he do?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 1, 2018)

Superman said:


> Wait wait wait....blade was perma from the forum? What did he do?



Actually I'm not sure if he was actually permed. Some of the above were.

I know he got warned for coming into the hate speech thread and posting a swastika. Then he did something else and got banned.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 1, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Actually I'm not sure if he was actually permed. Some of the above were.
> 
> I know he got warned for coming into the hate speech thread and posting a swastika. Then he did something else and got banned.



.....idiot.


----------



## Nello (Oct 1, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Cafe purge going on and I be like





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Nello
> 
> You have been vindicated.


Did something juicy happen? 

If people are going down then I just want to say

dab on the haters


----------



## Nataly (Oct 1, 2018)

He will be back


----------



## Platinum (Oct 1, 2018)

Blade getting banned is just a normal Tuesday. Blade-kun has team rocket levels of immunity.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 1, 2018)

Nello said:


> Did something juicy happen?
> 
> If people are going down then I just want to say
> 
> dab on the haters



We slayed Chie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 2, 2018)

They are still here with us... In our hearts and minds.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 3, 2018)

Should we change name of this convo again?


----------



## Stelios (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Drago (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2018)

@RemChu remember when I told you I became a vegan like a month or so back? Well like the very next day I stopped that. It was impossible to keep up. I am still eating better then I used to and missing out on some damn good/unhealthy as fuck food....but fuck that Vegan shit was....ugh.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Oct 5, 2018)

Didi said:


> why not just ask them at NF lol



I have been considering this lately, but then I fear that he won't respond or will leave me hanging. I think I'm worrying too much.


----------



## Marvel (Oct 5, 2018)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> I have been considering this lately, but then I fear that he won't respond or will leave me hanging. I think I'm worrying too much.


What's the worst that can happen if he dosen't respond? It's not a big deal and besides i'm sure he has no reason not to respond


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2018)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> I have been considering this lately, but then I fear that he won't respond or will leave me hanging. I think I'm worrying too much.



Treat it like a mafia game.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Oct 5, 2018)

Superman said:


> Treat it like a mafia game.


If I treat like a mafia game, I'm not suppose to talk to him until the mafia game or games are over. But then it's a matter of what do I say, do I start with his name or reference something that I think he knows and then go from there...but it feels weird. And then will it be weird to then talk to him in person...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2018)

@Aries 



this always brings a smile to my face.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2018)

Superman said:


> @RemChu remember when I told you I became a vegan like a month or so back? Well like the very next day I stopped that. It was impossible to keep up. I am still eating better then I used to and missing out on some damn good/unhealthy as fuck food....but fuck that Vegan shit was....ugh.



You tried to deny who you are, and your body rejected you. Rage can only be fueled on a red meat diet - soy simply won't do. It's antithetical to who you are - like feeding candy to a dog.


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 5, 2018)

Well meet me Jesus meet me, meet me in the middle of the earth and if these wings don't fail me, I will meet you anywhere.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 5, 2018)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> I have been considering this lately, but then I fear that he won't respond or will leave me hanging. I think I'm worrying too much.



If they don't respond we'll mass tag them.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 5, 2018)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> If I treat like a mafia game, I'm not suppose to talk to him until the mafia game or games are over. But then it's a matter of what do I say, do I start with his name or reference something that I think he knows and then go from there...but it feels weird. And then will it be weird to then talk to him in person...



Should just tag them and ask.


----------



## Aries (Oct 5, 2018)

Being vegan is like being trapped in the void. Cut off from all things good.


----------



## Aries (Oct 5, 2018)

But much respect vasto for giving it a shot. My sister in law is vegan/older brother vegetarian now and im in awe on the things they had to cut down to stay committed to that lifestyle. I wouldnt last a day being vegan you would catch me at JackintheBox by the end of the day. Thats good to hear though your on a healthier place


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2018)

Aries said:


> But much respect vasto for giving it a shot. My sister in law is vegan/older brother vegetarian now and im in awe on the things they had to cut down to stay committed to that lifestyle. I wouldnt last a day being vegan you would catch me at JackintheBox by the end of the day. Thats good to hear though your on a healthier place



I tried for 3 and a half days. I thought since I wanted to diet, I would try that way. Thought it was the way to go.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 5, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Aries
> 
> 
> 
> this always brings a smile to my face.


One of the all time best. It's been so long since I've actually truly done that iteration of the meta, ah 2013 WPK. You had so much more energy, yet misused it. 

I can't imagine what it feels like to get WPKO'd. maybe someone will tell me someday.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 5, 2018)

if one wants to be vegan
that's fine 
there's a ton of artificial lab made supplements 
and lots of genetically modified soya
they can survive on 

but one thing they should never do
is tell me about animals suffering
and about how cool their new eating habbits are

because I come from butcher family
4 generations long

cutting vlees

is in my blood

i fucking love
it


----------



## Shizune (Oct 6, 2018)

Stelios said:


> if one wants to be vegan
> that's fine
> there's a ton of artificial lab made supplements
> and lots of genetically modified soya
> ...



You are the person I've always said you were.


----------



## Didi (Oct 7, 2018)

@Dragon D. Luffy 
wtf I read something about your elections today
that Bolsonaro
pls don't


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy
> wtf I read something about your elections today
> that Bolsonaro
> pls don't



I've done everything I could.


----------



## Didi (Oct 7, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I've done everything I could.




it just baffles me that someone with viewpoints/statements like that could actually have a chance

is it mostly a charismatic thing, or mostly the disenfranchisement with corrupt politics + him promising to 'drain the swamp'


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 7, 2018)

Didi said:


> it just baffles me that someone with viewpoints/statements like that could actually have a chance
> 
> is it mostly a charismatic thing, or mostly the disenfranchisement with corrupt politics + him promising to 'drain the swamp'



It's a bit of everything. Far-right people who want their autocratic feelings validated, rich people who've always wanted to take the left down and see this as the best chance they got, and poor people who were affected by the recent economic crisis and believed the left is to blame for it (which is partly true, but it's also the right's fault for doing a coup).


----------



## MO (Oct 9, 2018)

@Shizune this era of nicki has been a mess honestly.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 9, 2018)

@iwandesu

The writer of danganronpa and the uratarou mangaka have teamed up for a series.

Shit's pretty out there.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 10, 2018)

Also, I am continuing to make my mafia game, but i'm keeping to my proud tradition of being a lazy piece of shit .

All but 5 roles done, but still need to decide a few mechanics and events. I am still aiming for Halloween though.

Just have no free time whatsoever these days.


----------



## Marvel (Oct 10, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Also, I am continuing to make my mafia game, but i'm keeping to my proud tradition of being a lazy piece of shit .
> 
> All but 5 roles done, but still need to decide a few mechanics and events. I am still aiming for Halloween though.
> 
> Just have no free time whatsoever these days.


Good Luck with the game


----------



## poutanko (Oct 10, 2018)

Happy 1 year older @Dr. White


----------



## Hero (Oct 10, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Aries
> 
> 
> 
> this always brings a smile to my face.


Christ


----------



## MO (Oct 10, 2018)

@Hero  you agree with me too.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 10, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Happy 1 year older @Dr. White



Wha!? Reznor did not post that in Birthday section. I guess he does not like White.

Late Happy Birthday @Dr. White 



Hero said:


> Christ



What? You never saw this one? I thought you would have.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 10, 2018)

I live for the rematch hombres

I live for the rematch


----------



## Hero (Oct 10, 2018)

MO said:


> @Hero  you agree with me too.


Are you new?

And Nicki is over. She’s been acting out too much for me. 


Superman said:


> What? You never saw this one? I thought you would have.


I just forgot it existed


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 10, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I live for the rematch hombres
> 
> I live for the rematch



Same outcome. No point in it.


----------



## MO (Oct 10, 2018)

Hero said:


> Are you new?
> 
> And Nicki is over. She’s been acting out too much for me.


You could say that.

Nah I still like Nicki. She has just been a mess this era. The delays,the beefs,the lackluster performances like Damm bitch what happen?


----------



## Stelios (Oct 10, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Same outcome. No point in it.



If he pulls a Ronda Rousey on Mcgregor then all hail Khabib hats off hands down
Khabib is the best at what he does. He is world's top grappler in his category at the moment.

McGregor though to go against that beast after two years of UFC absence... Think about it.

This guy has everything, he's ranked 4th in world's highest paid athletes 2018 in Forbes and
I highly doubt that he left all his cash and luxury just to get abused by Khabib. This is the UFC man.
Did you see the bloodbath between Pettis and Ferguson?  If you are not at least half the man you claim you might get killed there.

I wonder has this warrior been reduced to a businessman? Is he here only to cash out his fame?
I really want to see if there's more to Conor, after all he also fought his way to get where he is, so I'm not ready to write off this man just yet.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 10, 2018)

@Shizune they are badmouthing nicky minaj here what are you gonna do about it.


----------



## Hero (Oct 10, 2018)

MO said:


> You could say that.
> 
> Nah I still like Nicki. She has just been a mess this era. The delays,the beefs,the lackluster performances like Damm bitch what happen?


I still like Nicki too. But sis definitely hurt her image for me.


----------



## MO (Oct 10, 2018)

Hero said:


> I still like Nicki too. But sis definitely hurt her image for me.


she hurt her image in general. The general public isn't fucking with her right now. She is selling entirely due to the barbs.


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 10, 2018)

@Dr. White 
Happy Birthday


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 10, 2018)

Stelios said:


> If he pulls a Ronda Rousey on Mcgregor then all hail Khabib hats off hands down
> Khabib is the best at what he does. He is world's top grappler in his category at the moment.
> 
> McGregor though to go against that beast after two years of UFC absence... Think about it.
> ...



Ehh true,  but I don't like him,  but if it's one thing Conor is he's a fighter, the man's love for fighting isn't just an act.

I just want him to fight someone else, someone that he could warm up and get back in shape against. I don't want a Ronda 2.0 because imo he's done a lot  for this business I'd hate to see Conor drastically fall off.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 10, 2018)

I just started playing a game in another forum that is basically Taboo Mafia.

Everybody is subjects to taboos, all the time, all game long, and they change every day.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 10, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I just started playing a game in another forum that is basically Taboo Mafia.
> 
> Everybody is subjects to taboos, all the time, all game long, and they change every day.



Seems nightmarish.


----------



## poutanko (Oct 10, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I just started playing a game in another forum that is basically Taboo Mafia.
> 
> Everybody is subjects to taboos, all the time, all game long, and they change every day.


Idk you're a masochist


----------



## JoJo (Oct 10, 2018)

Stelios said:


> If he pulls a Ronda Rousey on Mcgregor then all hail Khabib hats off hands down
> Khabib is the best at what he does. He is world's top grappler in his category at the moment.
> 
> McGregor though to go against that beast after two years of UFC absence... Think about it.
> ...


mcgregor got legit tainted by his fame and ego during the upcoming fight

if u told me the night before he was wasted on his own whiskey i'd believe it


----------



## poutanko (Oct 11, 2018)

Happy birthday @~Mystic Serenade~


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 11, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I just started playing a game in another forum that is basically Taboo Mafia.
> 
> Everybody is subjects to taboos, all the time, all game long, and they change every day.


Well that sounds diffrent.... ok more like pain and suffering. Well the good thing is you will get good at dealing with them.


----------



## Didi (Oct 11, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I just started playing a game in another forum that is basically Taboo Mafia.
> 
> Everybody is subjects to taboos, all the time, all game long, and they change every day.




CB2 everyone had a posting limitation but at least it was the same for the entire game
for instance I was Jojo so I had to flame in at least 5 posts everyday


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 11, 2018)

I just needed something to distract me away from politics and this was the next game starting.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 11, 2018)

Didi said:


> CB2 everyone had a posting limitation but at least it was the same for the entire game
> for instance I was Jojo so I had to flame in at least 5 posts everyday


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Happy birthday @~Mystic Serenade~




Happy Birthday @~Mystic Serenade~


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Aries (Oct 12, 2018)

Now that have some free time wanted to discuss a idea had in mind a while back. I am planning to host a Yugioh Game NF Cup Tournament. There will be 4 Section brackets. One will be hosted here in the Mafia Section, one in the OBD Section, another in the the Alley and im hoping to do the final one in the akhihabara library. The winners of the each bracket will face off in the final 4. Each representing their section pride. I want the mafia community to represent


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 12, 2018)

Aries said:


> Now that have some free time wanted to discuss a idea had in mind a while back. I am planning to host a Yugioh Game NF Cup Tournament. There will be 4 Section brackets. One will be hosted here in the Mafia Section, one in the OBD Section, another in the the Alley and im hoping to do the final one in the akhihabara library. The winners of the each bracket will face off in the final 4. Each representing their section pride. I want the mafia community to represent



Not a bad idea. So it would be a 16 player game in the finals? How does the brackets work?


----------



## Stelios (Oct 12, 2018)

Aries said:


> I am planning to host


----------



## Aries (Oct 12, 2018)

Superman said:


> Not a bad idea. So it would be a 16 player game in the finals? How does the brackets work?



Based on activity here im not sure how many i can get to sign up. Ideally i want 16 players for each section but i can also work with 12 or 14 players. Like Battle City I want a 8 to be the number of players for the Finals. The 4 Winners of each section to represent the first 4 and the other 4 will be determined by a losers redemption game.


----------



## Aries (Oct 12, 2018)

Here are the list of eligible decks for the game. Once you sign up you must select the deck to represent you. First come first serve

1: Yugis Battle City Structure Deck
2: Yugis Ceremonial Structure Deck
3: Yugi Moto Legendary Structure Deck
4: Joey Wheelers Legendary Structure Deck
5: Seto Kaibas Legendary Structure Deck
6: Seto Kaiba Structure Deck
7: Dinosmashers Fury Structure Deck
8: Onslaught of the Fire King Structure Deck
9: Samurai Warriors Structure Deck
10: Spellcaster Command Structure Deck
11: Zombie Madness Structure Deck
12: Zombie World Structure Deck
13: Cyber Dragon Revolution Structure Deck
14: Heros Strike Structure Deck
15: Realm of the Light Structure Deck
16: Realm of the Sea Emperor Structure Deck
17: Emperor of Darkness Structure Deck
18: Dragons Collide Structure Deck
19: Machine Re-volt Structure Deck
20: Warriors Strike Structure Deck
21: Lost Sanctuary Structure Deck
22: Dragunity Structure Deck
23: Synchron Extreme Structure Deck
24: Machina Mayhem Structure Deck
25: Yugis Legendary Dragon Structure Deck


----------



## Aries (Oct 12, 2018)

Stelios said:


>



The rumors of my demise have been greatly exaggerated. Join the Spiderman game. The first non crazy cr game


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 12, 2018)

Aries said:


> The rumors of my demise have been greatly exaggerated. Join the Spiderman game. The first non crazy cr game



I think that was for the you hosting part.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 12, 2018)

Aries said:


> Based on activity here im not sure how many i can get to sign up. Ideally i want 16 players for each section but i can also work with 12 or 14 players. Like Battle City I want a 8 to be the number of players for the Finals. The 4 Winners of each section to represent the first 4 and the other 4 will be determined by a losers redemption game.



Oh getting 16 people for here will be easy. You should not have a losers bracket though. Eliminate that.


----------



## Aries (Oct 12, 2018)

Superman said:


> I think that was for the you hosting part.



The curse will be broken, believe in the me that believes in this


----------



## Aries (Oct 12, 2018)

Superman said:


> Oh getting 16 people for here will be easy. You should not have a losers bracket though. Eliminate that.



Its for the other sections, im not sure how interested they will be for that. And alrigjt no losers bracket then


----------



## Hero (Oct 12, 2018)

MO said:


> she hurt her image in general. The general public isn't fucking with her right now. She is selling entirely due to the barbs.


Like Bed FLOPPED


----------



## Aries (Oct 12, 2018)

What you guys want the yugioh game tournament name to be?

NF Yugioh Game Tournament?
NF Yugioh Duelist Kingdom?
NF Yugioh Battle City Tournament?
NF Yugioh Fortune Cup?
NF Yugioh Grand Championships?

 Or etc


----------



## MO (Oct 12, 2018)

Hero said:


> Like Bed FLOPPED


Bed actually didn't surprisingly. It's the most streamed on queen after fefe. The album in total flopped tho.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 12, 2018)

Aries said:


> Its for the other sections, im not sure how interested they will be for that. And alrigjt no losers bracket then



Alley and OBD will be fine with getting people. The library I see having a problem.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 12, 2018)

[HASHTAG]#maximumposting[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Aries (Oct 12, 2018)

Superman said:


> Alley and OBD will be fine with getting people. The library I see having a problem.



Ill be having a sub in option for those threads just in case one of the threads goes passed the 16 player mark.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 12, 2018)

Aries said:


> NF Yugioh Grand Championships?


It's cool you are going to do that I wish you luck and it would be lots of fun

And I like that name for the tournament

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2018)

Late Happy Birthday @Legend


----------



## poutanko (Oct 13, 2018)

Superman said:


> Late Happy Birthday @Legend


D: dammit!

Belated happy birthday Leggie bro @Legend


----------



## Shizune (Oct 13, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Shizune they are badmouthing nicky minaj here what are you gonna do about it.



_Are these bitches drunk? These bitches ain't lucid. Go against me, your career will be elusive._​


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 13, 2018)

Happy birthday @Legend


----------



## Legend (Oct 13, 2018)

Superman said:


> Late Happy Birthday @Legend


Thanks Vasto


poutanko said:


> D: dammit!
> 
> Belated happy birthday Leggie bro @Legend


Its alright bunny, thank you 


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Happy birthday @Legend


Thanks DDL


----------



## Aries (Oct 13, 2018)

Happy birthday @Legend Bro


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 13, 2018)

Happy Birthday @Legend


----------



## Legend (Oct 13, 2018)

Aries said:


> Happy birthday @Legend Bro


Thanks Bro


nfcnorth said:


> Happy Birthday @Legend


Thanks nfc


----------



## Drago (Oct 13, 2018)

I don't really know you but, I felt it'd be nice to say this.

Happy Birthday @Legend Wish for good things to come your way.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2018)

Belated happy birthday @Dr. White @~Mystic Serenade~ and @Legend


----------



## Hero (Oct 13, 2018)

MO said:


> Bed actually didn't surprisingly. It's the most streamed on queen after fefe. The album in total flopped tho.


But it peaked at 42 on the hot 100. I mean...

People love Cardi now. It sucks for Nicki because this is her first album since 2014 and if the GP had this response, she can’t afford to take a another long break before releasing music. 

She needs to rebrand


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2018)

I honestly do not know why people would like Cardi B more since she is just a Nikki Minaj clone.


----------



## MO (Oct 13, 2018)

Hero said:


> But it peaked at 42 on the hot 100. I mean...
> 
> People love Cardi now. It sucks for Nicki because this is her first album since 2014 and if the GP had this response, she can’t afford to take a another long break before releasing music.
> 
> She needs to rebrand


Yeah but it's apparently platnimum. The only other song that's plat is chun-li iirc

She wouldn't have gotten this response if she kept quiet. She beef with so many people the week before and after her album was coming which took much of the attention away from the album. I do think she should take another hiatus but a very small one like 2 months or so.She is so hated right now all over social media tbh she needs a break.

Imo Cardi isn't built for the fame. She reacts to all negative shit said about her. She thinks this is love and hiphop where you fight at events all the time.


----------



## Legend (Oct 14, 2018)

Dragomir said:


> I don't really know you but, I felt it'd be nice to say this.
> 
> Happy Birthday @Legend Wish for good things to come your way.


Thanks. Love the Camie Avy.


Underworld Broker said:


> Belated happy birthday @Dr. White @~Mystic Serenade~ and @Legend


Thanks Broki


----------



## Drago (Oct 14, 2018)

Any capable hosts mind reviewing a couple setups of mine?


----------



## poutanko (Oct 15, 2018)

Happy birthday @Dragon D. Luffy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Oct 15, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Happy birthday @Dragon D. Luffy


Happy Belated Birthday @poutanko 

Happy Birthday @Dragon D. Luffy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Oct 15, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Happy Belated Birthday @poutanko
> 
> Happy Birthday @Dragon D. Luffy



not my birthday yet, Gifted


----------



## Marvel (Oct 15, 2018)

poutanko said:


> not my birthday yet, Gifted


BELATED


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2018)

Dragomir said:


> Any capable hosts mind reviewing a couple setups of mine?



 I am available.



poutanko said:


> Happy birthday @Dragon D. Luffy



WHAT!? NO! Damn you and your good Heart!


Not his Birthday yet over here so I can not say it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2018)

Happy birthday @Dragon D. Luffy ! 


On your actual day and not cheating by being 1 day ahead of everyone else.



@poutanko

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 15, 2018)

Happy birthday DDL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 15, 2018)

Thanks folks!


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 15, 2018)

Happy Birthday @Dragon D. Luffy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 15, 2018)

I know Nicki botched her album rollout left, right and center but on the other hand it's like, she's _already _the most successful female rapper of all time, she's 35 and she's trying to focus on starting a family.

Let's talk instead about how Chun Swae is the best song she's ever recorded.

_Yeah, it's a sweep, I ain't talkin' when the dust fall
My winnin' streak still hasn't peaked, you little dust BALL!



Bitch I'm a star-ar, me and Swae Lee, yah, yah
G-4s, 5s, Chun-way on the runway, yah, yah
Riccardo Tisci in Milan, you see me modelin', ah
Dinner with Kar-ar, dinner with Karl Lagerfeld, yah
Yeah, this that Steven Klein, Mert & Marcus, yah, yah



Yeah, just to take a picture, I go raise the bar far
I'm bitchy, yah, yah, really bitchy, ah, ah
America's Next Top Model, call me Yaya
E-everytime I score she gon' hear them swishes, ah
Tell that *bitch* I'm in the league, she still play for Wichita!!!

_​


----------



## Shizune (Oct 15, 2018)

Broken Silence underperformed when it dropped too, and now it's Foxy's defining album. And if you don't know that reference, you don't even have the context to properly evaluate this album.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 15, 2018)

Anyways, I just updated the schedule thread and I'm surprised at the lack of activity here lately. I'll try and run a game soon. There's an idea I've been wanting to execute for awhile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 15, 2018)

Does anyone know who this is or why he lurks this thread?

Hero and MO have been talking about Nicki for the past couple of pages and I've been tagged about it twice, so I'm giving my opinion... literally by request. Clearly people _do _care.

This forum is so toxic.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 15, 2018)

What the fuck happened in the 2-3 weeks since I was last active? There are no games running and I can't post in here without being swarmed by forum trolls. Why are you people even keeping up with this thread?

Where are our section mods?

Man fuck this, I'm out again. NF mafia really did finally kick the bucket.


----------



## Marvel (Oct 15, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Does anyone know who this is or why he lurks this thread?
> 
> Hero and MO have been talking about Nicki for the past couple of pages and I've been tagged about it twice, so I'm giving my opinion... literally by request. Clearly people _do _care.
> 
> This forum is so toxic.


Vegeta fan from DB Section...he's in kahoots with the assholes like Blade and God Movement.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2018)

Seiko said:


> Nicki*, and Cardi has her own style.



But sounds almost exactly like Nicki.


----------



## Didi (Oct 16, 2018)

What happened to the "show ignored content" button?
I can clearly see a post missing between nitty's posts

but I don't have the option at the bottom of the thread to show it anymore
when did that happen


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 16, 2018)

I don't know but can't say I miss it. Ignored people need to stay ignored.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 16, 2018)

Also it's probably Thorin you ignored, so you ain't missing anything.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 16, 2018)

Shizune said:


> What the fuck happened in the 2-3 weeks since I was last active? There are no games running and I can't post in here without being swarmed by forum trolls. Why are you people even keeping up with this thread?
> 
> Where are our section mods?
> 
> Man fuck this, I'm out again. NF mafia really did finally kick the bucket.




Yeah I decided to let this section die. It’s gone now. @Franky might revive it for a split second before it goes out with a bang.


----------



## Didi (Oct 16, 2018)

>literally just the usual post-favs lull in the fall
>MaFiA iS dEaD gUyS


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 16, 2018)

Belated happy birthday @Dragon D. Luffy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 16, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Belated happy birthday @Dragon D. Luffy



Thanks.


----------



## Aries (Oct 16, 2018)

Mafia has been dead since 2012


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 16, 2018)

Today would be @Marco's 27th birthday, if he was alive.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 16, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Today would be @Marco's 27th birthday, if he was alive.



.......if he were alive.....



 Happy Birthday...... @Marco


----------



## Aries (Oct 16, 2018)

Superman said:


> .......if he were alive.....
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday...... @Marco




 Mufassa Marco is alive. He lives in you... He lives in me. He watches over everything we see. In to the dayphase.. Into the nightphase. In your pm reflection. He lives in you.


----------



## Laix (Oct 16, 2018)

Aries said:


> Mafia has been dead since 2012



amen


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 16, 2018)

Laix said:


> amen



 How long you gonna last this time? 5 hours? a Day?


----------



## Laix (Oct 17, 2018)

Superman said:


> How long you gonna last this time? 5 hours? a Day?



Until the nostalgia wears off


----------



## Laix (Oct 17, 2018)

also I really wanna make a game but can’t be bothered to host it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 17, 2018)

Laix said:


> Until the nostalgia wears off



Fair enough. Less then @Nois . Maybe a little more then @Hero 



Laix said:


> also I really wanna make a game but can’t be bothered to host it



 I am sure there are hosts willing to do so. And you can come back some years later and see the results.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 17, 2018)

So I guess the sequence for 5 min visits is @Nois - @Hero - @Laix - @SinRaven then?

Looking forward to see Sin.


----------



## Hero (Oct 17, 2018)

I’m working on a permanency plan actually 

But this is overly optimistic.


----------



## Laix (Oct 17, 2018)

Superman said:


> I am sure there are hosts willing to do so. And you can come back some years later and see the results.



i laughed in agreement then realised this was sarcastic shade 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So I guess the sequence for 5 min visits is @Nois - @Hero - @Laix - @SinRaven then?
> 
> Looking forward to see Sin.



maybe we're all one person



Hero said:


> I’m working on a permanency plan actually
> 
> But this is overly optimistic.



omg imagine we had a comeback game together

poor Law he would explode in heterosexuality

also WHY THE FUCK CAN'T I POST GIFS THE FUCKING HOMOPHOBIA I WANT TO SPEAK TO THE MANAGER


----------



## Savage (Oct 17, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So I guess the sequence for 5 min visits is @Nois - @Hero - @Laix - @SinRaven then?
> 
> Looking forward to see Sin.


You can add me to the list lol


----------



## Hero (Oct 17, 2018)

Laix said:


> omg imagine we had a comeback game together
> 
> poor Law he would explode in heterosexuality
> 
> also WHY THE FUCK CAN'T I POST GIFS THE FUCKING HOMOPHOBIA I WANT TO SPEAK TO THE MANAGER


We most certainly could


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 17, 2018)

Savage said:


> You can add me to the list lol



Who are you again


----------



## Didi (Oct 17, 2018)

Laix said:


> i laughed in agreement then realised this was sarcastic shade
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you can only post https links
but you can get around it by just editing your post and adding the image in then


----------



## Stelios (Oct 17, 2018)

Didi said:


> you can only post https links
> but you can get around it by just editing your post and adding the image in then



I've seen no comments from you on Greta Van Fleet

you didn't like them i take it?


----------



## Didi (Oct 17, 2018)

Stelios said:


> I've seen no comments from you on Greta Van Fleet
> 
> you didn't like them i take it?




I like them but if you tagged me in a post I probably didn't listen to it cuz I mostly ignore tags


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 17, 2018)

Laix said:


> i laughed in agreement then realised this was sarcastic shade



 Not at all if it is true



Savage said:


> You can add me to the list lol





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Who are you again



 That was Savage


----------



## Savage (Oct 18, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Who are you again





Superman said:


> Not at all if it is true
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2018)

Savage said:


>



You come and go at random.....like @SoulTaker


----------



## Nois (Oct 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> Fair enough. Less then @Nois . Maybe a little more then @Hero


, I'm often here now u silly


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So I guess the sequence for 5 min visits is @Nois - @Hero - @Laix - @SinRaven then?
> 
> Looking forward to see Sin.



I'm improving my cadence


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2018)

Nois said:


> , I'm often here now u silly


 Yeah right Doctor Professor Nois


----------



## Franky (Oct 18, 2018)

Stelios said:


> Yeah I decided to let this section die. It’s gone now. @Franky might revive it for a split second before it goes out with a bang.



Have no fear.

Franky is still here


----------



## Nois (Oct 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> Yeah right Doctor Professor Nois



I'm just too busy to sit online these days


----------



## Savage (Oct 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> You come and go at random.....like @SoulTaker


I might try and show up more. Maybe fuck around and join a game lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2018)

Savage said:


> I might try and show up more. Maybe fuck around and join a game lol



1 game is all we ask of you return ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Nois (Oct 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> 1 game is all we ask of you return ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


Quit with the drama, woman

We're here, aren't we!!


----------



## Laix (Oct 19, 2018)

Superman said:


> 1 game is all we ask of you return ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



would that even be possible

i've never seen the section this dead


----------



## Nois (Oct 19, 2018)

We just need to page EVERY FUCKING ONE OF THE OLDEN GODS.

And throw a Favorites, like there was never before.

Might have to dig up some dead people for it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 19, 2018)

Nois said:


> Quit with the drama, woman
> 
> We're here, aren't we!!



Yeah...then you won't be soon then it is back to the doom and gloom.



Laix said:


> would that even be possible
> 
> i've never seen the section this dead



I think 15/16 or 14/15 a lot of regulars just fell off and we could not retain much of the new talent.



Nois said:


> We just need to page EVERY FUCKING ONE OF THE OLDEN GODS.
> 
> And throw a Favorites, like there was never before.
> 
> Might have to dig up some dead people for it



 Unfortunately we probably can not. We used to have big 3 event mafia games for a few years in Members, Favorites, and mash up.


----------



## Nois (Oct 19, 2018)

aw shucks


----------



## Nois (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2018)

Where is everyone getting that Halloween themed names from!?


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> Where is everyone getting that Halloween themed names from!?



Thingy in the Konoha Times.

(you too late though)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2018)

Mr. Zombie Waffles said:


> Thingy in the Konoha Times.
> 
> (you too late though)



No I saw. I am glad. I did not want my name or my damn set butchered so I am good.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> No I saw. I am glad. I did not want my name or my damn set butchered so I am good.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2018)

Mr. Zombie Waffles said:


>



What are you looking at with you Chaos avy havy ass?


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> What are you looking at with you Chaos avy havy ass?



I'm looking at your post.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2018)

Mr. Zombie Waffles said:


> I'm looking at your post.



Are you? Can you comprehend what you are even looking at moldy waffles?


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> Are you? Can you comprehend what you are even looking at moldy waffles?



I am. 
Clearly, I comprehend it all.


----------



## Nois (Oct 21, 2018)

Waffles' zombie status would explain a lot


----------



## Santí (Oct 21, 2018)

Zombies are the at the bottom of the undead hierarchy.


----------



## Ashi (Oct 21, 2018)

Dracula said:


> Zombies are the at the bottom of the undead hierarchy.


What if Edo tensei are included


----------



## Santí (Oct 21, 2018)

Supreme King of The Alley - Lord Ashi said:


> What if Edo tensei are included



What if I ban you right now.


----------



## Ashi (Oct 21, 2018)

Dracula said:


> What if I ban you right now.


It would be looked at as petty and uncalled for, and would paint the staff in even nastier light


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2018)

@Nois I think it just a cover to what Mr. Waffles really is.



Mr. Zombie Waffles said:


> I am.
> Clearly, I comprehend it all.



I have my doubts. Your squinting a bit to hard there....having trouble seeing....old "man"?



Supreme King of The Alley - Lord Ashi said:


> It would be looked at as petty and uncalled for, and would paint the staff in even nastier light



I.....would approve an Ashi ban actually.

@Dracula


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> I have my doubts. Your squinting a bit to hard there....having trouble seeing....old "man"?



I'm squinting like a pro. 

> "man"

The fuck you trying to say with that ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2018)

Mr. Zombie Waffles said:


> I'm squinting like a pro.
> 
> > "man"
> 
> The fuck you trying to say with that ?



You are not human but dome ancient being who posts for his own amusement.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> You are not human but dome ancient being who posts for his own amusement.



I can live with that!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2018)

Mr. Zombie Waffles said:


> I can live with that!



That is all you ever do....


----------



## Nois (Oct 21, 2018)

Or not live, I guess


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> That is all you ever do....



And I'm darn good at it, aren't I ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2018)

Mr. Zombie Waffles said:


> And I'm darn good at it, aren't I ?



Yes....which is a good thing.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 21, 2018)

Superman said:


> Yes....which is a good thing.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 21, 2018)

@Superman your girl is being humilliated on gameFAQs maybe give a vote for her

Mr. Booker


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Superman your girl is being humilliated on gameFAQs maybe give a vote for her
> 
> Mr. Booker



What a surprise people on gamefaqs do not know quality and just mindlessly vote anything Nintendo


----------



## Revan Reborn (Oct 22, 2018)

Is oddjitsu still alive?


----------



## Marvel (Oct 22, 2018)

Revan Reborn said:


> Is oddjitsu still alive?


yes he's alive


----------



## Revan Reborn (Oct 22, 2018)

Gifted said:


> yes he's alive


Haven't heard from him.


----------



## Marvel (Oct 22, 2018)

Revan Reborn said:


> Haven't heard from him.


neither have i


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 22, 2018)

@Oddjutsu 2 people are worried about you. Answer.


----------



## Nois (Oct 22, 2018)

We beckon u.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 22, 2018)

Wasnt oddjutsu from another mafia site?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 23, 2018)

idk, thought he's from OJ


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 23, 2018)

anyone Interested in a vanillia game? got a pretty basic setup I could run

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 23, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Wasnt oddjutsu from another mafia site?


He's from OJ. RIP


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2018)

@Legend your post count. As well as @Mr. Zombie Waffles


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 25, 2018)

Hehe.


----------



## Legend (Oct 25, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Legend your post count. As well as @Mr. Zombie Waffles


What happened to it?


----------



## Legend (Oct 25, 2018)

Holy Shit Where did that come from?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2018)

Legend said:


> Holy Shit Where did that come from?



The places you thought did not count towards post count, now do.


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 26, 2018)

> *Conquered the Forum with a Spoon*
> Our Savior! 100000 posts to conquer the forum and become the legend we need, but don't deserve!



Congrats on living up to your moniker, @Legend ~


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 26, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Legend your post count. As well as @Mr. Zombie Waffles


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 26, 2018)

Oh.. I guess they finally added the posts from that one FC.


----------



## Legend (Oct 26, 2018)

Didi said:


> holy shit


Yes


Azeruth said:


> Congrats on living up to your moniker, @Legend ~


Thanks


Mr. Zombie Waffles said:


>


?


Mr. Zombie Waffles said:


> Oh.. I guess they finally added the posts from that one FC.


What FC?


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 27, 2018)

Legend said:


> What FC?



The best one.


----------



## Didi (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 27, 2018)

Happy Birthday @Shark Skin


----------



## Stelios (Oct 27, 2018)

MAD said:


>



132

132

132k


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 27, 2018)

3-4 more players and the vanilla game I posted can start


----------



## Stelios (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Didi (Oct 28, 2018)

@Dragon D. Luffy


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2018)

Didi said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy



I am midly concerned by this.


@Dragon D. Luffy !?


----------



## Stelios (Oct 29, 2018)

Politics


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 29, 2018)

I made 2347932857934579 posts about this in the Cafe, I'm not going to make another rant.

Trying to detox on politics rn.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I made *2347932857934579* posts about this in the Cafe, I'm not going to make another rant.
> 
> Trying to detox on politics rn.



You god damn liar! Definitely scum

*[vote lynch DDL]*


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 29, 2018)

Folks I have a new theory.

@nopumpkinnever is a werewolf.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 29, 2018)

Like, he is active most of the time, but every once in a while he disappears from the internet for about a week.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Folks I have a new theory.
> 
> @nopumpkinnever is a werewolf.





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Like, he is active most of the time, but every once in a while he disappears from the internet for about a week.



He hosted a @Aries game and lost his mind. @nopumpkinnever is half mad. A half mad werewolf.....dear lor what have you done CR?


----------



## Legend (Oct 29, 2018)

Hello All.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2018)

Legend said:


> Hello All.



LEGEND!


----------



## Legend (Oct 29, 2018)

Superman said:


> LEGEND!


Ello Vasto


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 31, 2018)

So...

Anyone here played Deltarune yet?


----------



## Melodie (Nov 1, 2018)

No, it reminds me of the undertale 'mafia' game.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 1, 2018)

Melodie said:


> No, it reminds me of the undertale 'mafia' game.



God damned pacifistic snowflakes


----------



## Didi (Nov 1, 2018)

it was a once in a lifetime opportunity!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 1, 2018)

I brought peace to Mafia


----------



## Stelios (Nov 1, 2018)

na said:


> I brought peace to Mafia



peace for meta reasons is not a real peace hombre


----------



## God (Nov 2, 2018)

Hello friends


----------



## poutanko (Nov 3, 2018)

Happy birthday @Tiger ~


----------



## poutanko (Nov 4, 2018)

Happy birthday @RemChu  @SinRaven  @Savage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 4, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Happy birthday @Tiger ~




How did I miss this one!? Late happy birthday @Tiger 



poutanko said:


> Happy birthday @RemChu  @SinRaven  @Savage



 Happy birthday to brothers @RemChu @Savage and lost brother @SinRaven

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 4, 2018)

Happy birthday @RemChu 
Welcomes back the convo


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 4, 2018)

Happy birthday @Savage and @SinRaven wherever you may be

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Nov 4, 2018)

Happu Birthday @RemChu,  @Savage @Tiger, @SinRaven

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 4, 2018)

Thanks, I will wish for our section to come back in full force.

_Revival_


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 6, 2018)

just poppin in to say hi....


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 6, 2018)

Belated happy birthday @Tiger @RemChu @SinRaven and @Savage ~

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Belated happy birthday @Tiger @RemChu @SinRaven and @Savage ~



Enjoying the seeds of your dark deeds that destroyed this section you evil monster!?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 6, 2018)

Superman said:


> Enjoying the seeds of your dark deeds that destroyed this section you evil monster!?



I think you're mistaking me for Mbxx


----------



## NO (Nov 7, 2018)

Lmao, I was gonna make an Alley mafia game but then I realized I should probably host Slut City first.


*Spoiler*: _Cancelled Alley Game_ 



Alley Mafia: 外伝 {GAIDEN}  [Sign Ups]

WAD has now finished his first Alley Mafia trilogy.

But, before Alley Mafia 4 starts, we are heading into a side story, hosted by yours truly.

Yes, the same guy who brought you these beloved NF mafia games: , , and .

I bring you a more difficult, nuanced game to gap the intermission, I announce...

​*Roles*
*[Mafia]:*​*[Passive - Faction Chat]: *All members of this faction share and can use a group conversation during day and night phases.They may also use this discord: discord.gg/[redacted].
*[Passive - Excessive]:* You may combo a faction kill with any active ability you have.
*[Active - Ultra Faction Kill]:* Every night, this faction may send a member of their group to target another player in the game, attempting to kill them. Nothing can stop this kill.
​*God: *
→ *[Passive - Shut Up]:* Whether they're right or wrong, a player who attempts guess at least 2 or more identities of the mafia team _in one post_ will be immediately janitor killed.

*Spoiler*: _Examples_ 






			
				This player would get janitored said:
			
		

> John, Eric, and Felix are the mafia team xD





			
				This player would get janitored said:
			
		

> John and Eric are mafia xD





			
				This player is fine said:
			
		

> Felix is mafia xD






→ *[Active - Mass Murder]:* If activated, at the end of the day phase, everyone voting for you is killed. (One-shot)
→ *[Active - Strongman Roleblock]:* Every night, you may roleblock a player. This roleblock cannot be stopped in anyway.

*Ascetic Redirector x2: *
→ *[Passive - Ascetic]: *You are immune to all actions at night except kills.
→ *[Active - Redirect]: *Every night, target a player. All actions that target you during this night will be redirected to the player you target.

*Bus Driving Ninja: *
→ *[Passive - Ninja]: *You cannot be tracked, watched, or investigated (result will show up as innocent).
→ *[Active - Bus Drive]: *Every night, target two players. All targeted actions on this night that are intended to affect the first player will instead affect the second player, and vice versa.

*Bad Cop*
→ *[Passive - Vote Power]: *Every time you investigate a player, whether it fails or not, your vote power is permanently increased by +1.
→ *[Active - Investigate]: *Every day, target a player and learn their entire role. When used, the game host will notify everyone that the Bad Cop has attempted to investigate a player (without specifying the player and regardless of whether the investigation fails). (Three-shot)

*Janitor*
→ *[Passive - Janitor]: *If you are sent to do the faction kill, the kill will be janitored.
→ *[Active - Flipped Script]: *Once activated, your faction may kill during the day for that cycle. At the end of the day phase, the lynch will not happen, and instead the lynch will be delayed until the end of that cycle's night. (One-shot)

*[Town]:*
All town roles are hidden and will not be known to mafia.​*Game Info*
- Roles _*are not *_randomly assigned.
- Game is accessible to all levels of players, beginner or experienced. There will be skill expression in this game.
- *MVP Prize: *The MVP of this game will be added to my user group for 1 month, which includes *light sea green username *and a *175x350 avatar.
*
​*Sign-Ups*

Imagine
being
this
bad


----------



## NO (Nov 7, 2018)

The production on Saiyan Saga and Punk Hazard was so good... I can't possibly host another game without surpassing that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 7, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I think you're mistaking me for Mbxx



Save it you thug!


jayjay³² said:


> The production on Saiyan Saga and Punk Hazard was so good... I can't possibly host another game without surpassing that.



That.....sounds like @Aries . But then he found a way.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 9, 2018)

Hi guys!

Thanks for the birthday wishes! Happy belated birthday my holy trinity brothers @RemChu and @Savage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 9, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Thanks for the birthday wishes! Happy belated birthday my holy trinity brothers @RemChu and @Savage


What a blessed day. I saw a lot of ravens while walking about a fort today.

and low and behold u visit us. Happy bday hope you are doing well.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 9, 2018)

RemChu said:


> What a blessed day. I saw a lot of ravens while walking about a fort today.
> 
> and low and behold u visit us. Happy bday hope you are doing well.


It was an omen **caw**

I'm doing very well! Love my life. You?


----------



## Magic (Nov 9, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> It was an omen **caw**
> 
> I'm doing very well! Love my life. You?


Pretty good, flying home early next week for thanksgiving. 

Life is good.


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 9, 2018)

@SinRaven


----------



## poutanko (Nov 11, 2018)

Happy birthday @Crugyr


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 11, 2018)

Happy birthday @Crugyr ~


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 11, 2018)

Happy birthday @Crugyr


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 11, 2018)

And with that I think I need my eyes checked....because I could have sworn I saw @Marco reading that drama thread in the alley....but of course...that was just my eyes playing tricks on me....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 11, 2018)

But it is true @Dragon D. Luffy . I could have sworn I saw him reading that topic. For quite awhile too.


----------



## Melodie (Nov 11, 2018)

Ghosts are real yes.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 11, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Ghosts are real yes.



I was on my phone when it happened! Had I been on computer I would have screen shot it.


----------



## Magic (Nov 11, 2018)

Superman said:


> And with that I think I need my eyes checked....because I could have sworn I saw @Marco reading that drama thread in the alley....but of course...that was just my eyes playing tricks on me....



Dude I saw that too.

Hisoka avatar right?

Different Marco

@Marcο


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 11, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Dude I saw that too.
> 
> Hisoka avatar right?
> 
> ...



First Brando Lee and now Marco's name....I hope this person will not tarnish it.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Rohan (Nov 12, 2018)

Is anyone interested in hosting a Mafia game on a different forum?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 12, 2018)

Stelios said:


>



Save this section!


----------



## Santí (Nov 13, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> I should probably host Slut City first.



You think?


----------



## NO (Nov 13, 2018)

Santi said:


> You think?


P E R M A N E N T L Y CANCELLED.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 13, 2018)

Superman said:


> Save this section!





you are the one now

son of krypton



as for me


----------



## Cromer (Nov 13, 2018)

Hey mongs, y'all still alive?


----------



## Aries (Nov 13, 2018)

Im bringing back Dragonball Mafia... In the dragonball section

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Nov 14, 2018)

Aries said:


> Im bringing back Dragonball Mafia... In the dragonball section



oh no


----------



## Aries (Nov 14, 2018)

Santi said:


> oh no



Oh yes, Zamasu Faction Part 4 here we come


----------



## Magic (Nov 14, 2018)

Aries said:


> Im bringing back Dragonball Mafia... In the dragonball section



Yo, I was in talks to host WestWorld mafia in the cinema section.



R.I.P Mafia section

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 14, 2018)

The trick is to host those games there, then invite them to come here.


----------



## Magic (Nov 14, 2018)

shanks liked my rip post.


----------



## Santí (Nov 14, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The trick is to host those games there, then invite them to come here.



It's also off-season, innit? This place tends to be pretty slow during the Fall/Winter and then start to pick up Spring until it booms during Summer


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2018)

Santi said:


> It's also off-season, innit? This place tends to be pretty slow during the Fall/Winter and then start to pick up Spring until it booms during Summer



Good to be able to generate interest outside of the section to bring them in for the spring/summer time. Might be able to keep a few after that.


----------



## Santí (Nov 15, 2018)

Superman said:


> Good to be able to generate interest outside of the section to bring them in for the spring/summer time. Might be able to keep a few after that.



Actually looking deeper at it, even for off-season both this conversation and games are noticeably lagging. This is unregular even for the downturn periods.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2018)

Santi said:


> Actually looking deeper at it, even for off-season both this conversation and games are noticeably lagging. This is unregular even for the downturn periods.



Definitely this is at it's worst. But look at all who is gone or have greatly reduced their activity here. Even @Aries and @Mr. Waffles (old)


----------



## Chaos (Nov 15, 2018)

Anyone interested in a vanilla game?


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 15, 2018)

Superman said:


> Definitely this is at it's worst. But look at all who is gone or have greatly reduced their activity here. Even @Aries and @Mr. Waffles (old)



My activity always dwindles during this time of year. >_>


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> My activity always dwindles during this time of year. >_>



No it does not, shut up. And why are you to lazy to change back your avy?


----------



## Aries (Nov 15, 2018)

Ive moved on to yugioh...


----------



## Kingslayer (Nov 15, 2018)

Aries said:


> Im bringing back Dragonball Mafia... In the dragonball section


Sure when are u planning ?


----------



## Aries (Nov 15, 2018)

shanks said:


> Sure when are u planning ?



I have all the roles. just porting the game/need the players to sign up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Nov 15, 2018)

na?
but why


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2018)

Chaos said:


> Anyone interested in a vanilla game?



sure man but it feels like a lot of people are disinterested in vanilla lately so it would be best to keep it small i guess



Catamount said:


> na?
> but why



i made a thread for people to rename my name and the first post that had trips in the post # link would be my name change

i ended up being the one to get it accidentally by responding to some dude with "na"

so i was obligated to change my name to it

np


----------



## Cromer (Nov 15, 2018)

Superman said:


> Definitely this is at it's worst. But look at all who is gone or have greatly reduced their activity here. Even @Aries and @Mr. Waffles (old)


Yeah, I came back after a long hiatus and everyone seems to be gone.


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 15, 2018)

I Just hope there are people for my favorites


----------



## Catamount (Nov 16, 2018)

na said:


> i made a thread for people to rename my name and the first post that had trips in the post # link would be my name change
> 
> i ended up being the one to get it accidentally by responding to some dude with "na"
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 16, 2018)

Superman said:


> No it does not, shut up. And why are you to lazy to change back your avy?



I'll shut up then.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 16, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> I'll shut up then.


Old man Waffles, sup?


----------



## Santí (Nov 16, 2018)

Sign up for Avengers you sloths

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 16, 2018)

Cromer said:


> Yeah, I came back after a long hiatus and everyone seems to be gone.



All you have been doing is taking hiatus.....for the past 4 years.



Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> I'll shut up then.



Shut up and be here.


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 17, 2018)

Cromer said:


> Old man Waffles, sup?



Not much, just life. 



Superman said:


> Shut up and be here.



I will always be here to some extent I suppose.


----------



## Avito (Nov 18, 2018)

Superman said:


> Shut up and be here.


Get a life ningen


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2018)

Avito said:


> Get a life ningen



Yours should do.


----------



## Kingslayer (Nov 18, 2018)

Jayjay is really good host , game setup looks really awesome btw.


----------



## Catamount (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Emberguard (Nov 20, 2018)

@Catamount your avatar looks gorgeous


----------



## Catamount (Nov 20, 2018)

Emberguard said:


> @Catamount your avatar looks gorgeous


I do not have the source anymore


----------



## Avito (Nov 20, 2018)

Superman said:


> Yours should do.


Tsk.... Tsk..... Tsk....
You wish


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 20, 2018)

Avito said:


> Tsk.... Tsk..... Tsk....
> You wish



I don't wish. I take.


----------



## Catamount (Nov 20, 2018)

Sexy.


----------



## Aries (Nov 20, 2018)

Join the dragonball game mates


----------



## SupremeKage (Nov 20, 2018)

@jayjay³² don’t cancel slut city. It’s a hilarious concept, save it for when you got time host again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NO (Nov 21, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> @jayjay³² don’t cancel slut city. It’s a hilarious concept, save it for when you got time host again.


We'll see. Might have to redo sign-ups.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 21, 2018)

do we have any actual good mafia games coming up?


----------



## Aries (Nov 21, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> do we have any actual good mafia games coming up?



Im rehosting Dragonball mafia in the dragonball section now. Sign ups are up


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 21, 2018)

shoot me a link.


----------



## Aries (Nov 21, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> shoot me a link.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 21, 2018)

Now that I have got my new job I can get that switch. So I will be seeing you and @Santi in smash. I am getting it with Mario kart 8. So prepare yourselves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melodie (Nov 23, 2018)

When is the section funeral


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 24, 2018)

Happy Birthday @Mio

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Nov 25, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles (old) 
I can't reply to VMs yet for the next few days still 

However,


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 25, 2018)

I do have a question, who is hosting this years Favorites? Wouldn't it be 9 or 10?


----------



## Emberguard (Nov 26, 2018)

Grey Wolf said:


> I do have a question, who is hosting this years Favorites? Wouldn't it be 9 or 10?


 @iwandesu


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 26, 2018)

Yeah its me isnt it


----------



## Didi (Nov 26, 2018)

IT AINT ME
IT AINT ME


----------



## Aries (Nov 27, 2018)

Superman said:


> Now that I have got my new job I can get that switch. So I will be seeing you and @Santi in smash. I am getting it with Mario kart 8. So prepare yourselves.



When are you getting your switch?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 27, 2018)

Aries said:


> When are you getting your switch?



I got it after Thanksgiving dinner and after Dinner family socializing


----------



## Aries (Nov 27, 2018)

Superman said:


> I got it after Thanksgiving dinner and after Dinner family socializing



Awesome, just in time. Whats your friendcode?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 27, 2018)

Superman said:


> Don't be a bitch



 only bitches buy switches....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 27, 2018)

Grey Wolf said:


> only bitches buy switches....



Don't try and lower people to your standard of what a bitch is.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 27, 2018)

That's pretty bitch made and coming from the King Of Rage, I am disappointed.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 27, 2018)

Grey Wolf said:


> That's pretty bitch made and coming from the King Of Rage, I am disappointed.



Fuck you I don't rage.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 27, 2018)

Superman said:


> Fuck you I don't rage.



Excuse me...you are the gem of rage. 

it's site lore. You call the site lore a lie?


----------



## Santí (Nov 28, 2018)

Grey Wolf said:


> Excuse me...you are the gem of rage.
> 
> it's site lore. You call the site lore a lie?



My rage surpassed Vasto’s over 3 years ago.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 28, 2018)

Santi, your period don't count.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 28, 2018)

Happy Birthday @Lewd via mafia section.


----------



## Nois (Nov 29, 2018)

Afternoon fellas. what is transpiring?


----------



## Aries (Nov 29, 2018)

@Superman get back on the discord. Made a nf smash bros sub channel. We making this a thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 29, 2018)

Aries said:


> @Superman get back on the discord. Made a nf smash bros sub channel. We making this a thing


add me will be playing hardcore in december

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Nov 29, 2018)

RemChu said:


> add me will be playing hardcore in december





Join in mate

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nfcnorth (Nov 29, 2018)

I will probably be getting smash as well. If nothing else it is on my christmas list. Already have a switch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 29, 2018)

RemChu said:


> add me will be playing hardcore in december


 



nfcnorth said:


> I will probably be getting smash as well. If nothing else it is on my christmas list. Already have a switch


----------



## Melodie (Nov 30, 2018)

Buying it on release; it will be my first smash game.


----------



## nfcnorth (Nov 30, 2018)

I have every smash bros in my home but ultimate. Technically I don't have smash 4 for 3ds but my brother does. Still have the orignal smash bros though (64). Still works too and played the heck out of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Nov 30, 2018)

Don't have a switch yet so won't be getting ultimate on release but a buddy does so I'll be there the entire day along with lots of people to just play smash the entire day


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 1, 2018)

Congrats @Azeruth since I can not vm you.


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 1, 2018)

So apperntly Disney is making a movie version of Artemis Fowl. Not sure how I feel about that other than seems like a weird time to do it. But did enjoy the books so maybe it will be good?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 1, 2018)

nfcnorth said:


> So apperntly Disney is making a movie version of Artemis Fowl. Not sure how I feel about that other than seems like a weird time to do it. But did enjoy the books so maybe it will be good?



I just looked it up.....seems I have yet another series to check out now. Thanks nfcnorth.


----------



## Melodie (Dec 6, 2018)

Section so dead no one even came to the funeral

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nois (Dec 6, 2018)

Hey Melodie


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 6, 2018)

Mafia games are pretty popular in the Alley atm, so we should expect many new players to migrate to this section.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 6, 2018)

Guys need exactly one more player for a game at another site.

30 players, 48 hour phases, map mechanics.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 6, 2018)

Then perhaps you should stay at that forum and stop coming here to ask for players.

This is not the section of the forum for advertisement.


----------



## MO (Dec 6, 2018)

@Shizune @Hero are gone now I don't have anyone to talk about Nicki minaj too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 6, 2018)

hello, is anyone planning on doing a diplomacy game anytime soon? i have a sudden desire to play that lol
someone pls host one
thx


----------



## Melodie (Dec 6, 2018)

Joker from Persona 5 got confirmed for smash


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 7, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Joker from Persona 5 got confirmed for smash


Yeah I am hyped for persona being added to the smash roster. Yu Narakmi (persona 4 main charcter) for echo fighter plz or as his own character just cause I want some Persona 4 representation.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 7, 2018)

Happy birthday late, @Roman


----------



## Roman (Dec 7, 2018)

Superman said:


> Happy birthday late, @Roman



Thanks mang


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 7, 2018)

Happy birthday @Roman!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roman (Dec 7, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Happy birthday @Roman!



Thanks bro!


----------



## poutanko (Dec 7, 2018)

Just bury this section already


----------



## Magic (Dec 8, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Mafia games are pretty popular in the Alley atm, so we should expect many new players to migrate to this section.



Not really unless wad goes, *Hey I'm hosting here, check it out*

I don't think he plans to do that. Would have to entice them to come over here to this section and are regulars seem apathetic atm. So


----------



## Catamount (Dec 8, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Section so dead no one even came to the funeral


Did I miss free food?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 8, 2018)

I wanna host a new one piece game some time. The idea is to make a Enies Lobby theme and add map machanics (since EL is all about advancing in the island). Last time I made a OP game it made a few people join here from OL.

But I have no idea how to implement a map in a game.

But... I'm playing a map based game in TS, which hopefully shows me how it can be done.


----------



## Emberguard (Dec 8, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Section so dead no one even came to the funeral


Melodie! *glomp*


----------



## Kingslayer (Dec 8, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Section so dead no one even came to the funeral


We will revive it . Make NF mafia great again


----------



## Kingslayer (Dec 8, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I wanna host a new one piece game some time. The idea is to make a Enies Lobby theme and add map machanics (since EL is all about advancing in the island). Last time I made a OP game it made a few people join here from OL.
> 
> But I have no idea how to implement a map in a game.
> 
> But... I'm playing a map based game in TS, which hopefully shows me how it can be done.


Great love to play that so you are making enies lobby based storyline looking forward add me once you complete the list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 8, 2018)

The problem with Enies Lobby is that the number of evil characters is nearly half of the total, so I can't really make a faction with the entire CP9. And that sucks.

But if I add vanilla roles in town, it can be done. The map mechanics would give those vanilla players something to do. I could try to do interaction with items or the environment, and maybe try to add NPC enemies and make it an RPG of sorts.


----------



## Didi (Dec 8, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The problem with Enies Lobby is that the number of evil characters is nearly half of the total, so I can't really make a faction with the entire CP9. And that sucks.
> 
> But if I add vanilla roles in town, it can be done. The map mechanics would give those vanilla players something to do. I could try to do interaction with items or the environment, and maybe try to add NPC enemies and make it an RPG of sorts.



-strawhats
-franky family (though tbh they're not very distinct from another)
-the two giants
-old mermaid and that kid and that rabbit
-going merrry

that'd make it like
1/3rd vs 2/3?


----------



## Didi (Dec 8, 2018)

Emberguard said:


> *glomp*


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 8, 2018)

That's some serious barrel scrapping there.

But we'll see. I kind of forgot of the mermaid lady and the kid.

2/3 is still way too low though. A game with a single mafia needs to have at least 3/4 townies.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 8, 2018)

I mean the obvious solution is to just cut 2 or 3 CP9s but I'm not doing this if I can't make a full, badass CP9 faction with all the powers that entails.

So I need to make some kind of vanilla system, map or otherwise.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 12, 2018)

Fear my Night!


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2018)

in darkest day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Dec 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> in darkest day


You should host one game bro.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 15, 2018)

shanks said:


> You should host one game bro.



He can't, @RemChu goes on wild benders and forgot nf for days at a time. Since you know....he is secretly an assassin/secret agent/wing man


----------



## Catamount (Dec 15, 2018)

Ok so what happened to waffles
He ignored a pic of the cats nose and toes, and nobody ignores my cat's pink toes
What happened and why and whom to blame


----------



## Catamount (Dec 15, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles (old) are you aluve, what did I do to you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Dec 16, 2018)

wtf waffle


----------



## Didi (Dec 16, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles (old)


----------



## Magic (Dec 16, 2018)

shanks said:


> You should host one game bro.



This section needs a revival. New blood first.


----------



## Nataly (Dec 16, 2018)

Turbo game when


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 16, 2018)

Edo tensei


----------



## Kingslayer (Dec 17, 2018)

@RemChu This is particularly with new generation prefer discord community over forums. 

Anime forums have to game up with rise in discord era..


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Aries (Dec 23, 2018)

Happy holidays


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 24, 2018)

Happy holidays folks!


----------



## Nataly (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas, everyone


----------



## Kingslayer (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry christmas fellas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 24, 2018)

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 24, 2018)

Happy holidays my ningens


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays~


----------



## Melodie (Dec 25, 2018)

happy holidays nerds


----------



## Kingslayer (Dec 25, 2018)

Melodie said:


> happy holidays nerds


Never been called nerd in my life what an honor.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 25, 2018)

Happy holidays everyone ~ ☆


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 25, 2018)

Happy Holidays lovely people


----------



## poutanko (Dec 25, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Happy Holidays lovely people


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 25, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Happy Holidays lovely people


Holy shit Sin! Have a great holiday celebration.


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 25, 2018)

Happy holidays


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 25, 2018)

Happy birthday @poutanko !!


----------



## Nataly (Dec 25, 2018)

Have a good birthday, @poutanko


----------



## Kingslayer (Dec 26, 2018)

Happy birthday madam  bunny.


----------



## Avito (Dec 26, 2018)

Happy birthday @poutanko


----------



## Karma (Dec 26, 2018)

Pou was born on Christmas?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 26, 2018)

Happy birthday bunny!


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 26, 2018)

Happy Birthday @poutanko


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 26, 2018)

Happy @poutanko , Birthday!


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 26, 2018)

Happy birthday @poutanko


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 27, 2018)

Mafia is on life support.


----------



## Melodie (Dec 27, 2018)

Happy birthday bunny. Didn't know u were Jesus.


----------



## Emberguard (Dec 27, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Happy birthday bunny. Didn't know u were Jesus.


 There are a lot of people born on Dec 25th - Jesus is not one of them although the holiday is on the 25th. 

Happy birthday @poutanko


----------



## poutanko (Dec 27, 2018)

@Oddjutsu


----------



## Oddjutsu (Dec 27, 2018)

Hey everyone, I am really sorry for disappearing like I did a few months ago


----------



## Stelios (Dec 27, 2018)

Happy festive days to all!
No matter where you are or what you do  or even if you hate this whole marketed charade that is called "Spirit of Xmas"
I wish that you enjoy these days.

If you are suffering from depression and feeling miserable and lonely remember that there are many people like you.
Seek out help , reach out to your fellow man and pour energy into something that is outside from your own existence. 
For there to be light , darkness must be also present.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 27, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> Hey everyone, I am really sorry for disappearing like I did a few months ago



Apology not accepted.


----------



## Catamount (Dec 27, 2018)

Omg poupoupou happy birthday

Missed that


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 28, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Omg poupoupou happy birthday
> 
> Missed that



most worst cat


----------



## Catamount (Dec 28, 2018)

Superman said:


> most worst cat


And yet your love is eternal, self-harming.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 28, 2018)

Catamount said:


> And yet your love is eternal, self-harming.



One has nothing to do with the other.


----------



## Catamount (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 28, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> Hey everyone, I am really sorry for disappearing like I did a few months ago


The section died without your oddness, I hope you're happy.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Dec 29, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> The section died without your oddness, I hope you're happy.


There are no records of you doing anything to save this section so spare me the guilt trip

@WolfPrinceKouga this section isn't dead by the way and I can confirm this.  Tell me how do you want to proceed from here?


----------



## Karma (Dec 29, 2018)

@Oddjutsu u should sign up for the persona game. It looks like we might be able to get a good game going


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 29, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> There are no records of you doing anything to save this section so spare me the guilt trip
> 
> @WolfPrinceKouga this section isn't dead by the way and I can confirm this.  Tell me how do you want to proceed from here?


I was joking, thought that would be clear but I guess nothing's a given with you.

As with all things, it depends on my mood and life situation. I'm under no illusion that I can be this section's sole savior.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Dec 30, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I was joking, thought that would be clear but I guess nothing's a given with you.
> 
> As with all things, it depends on my mood and life situation. I'm under no illusion that I can be this section's sole savior.


dammit, already got rekt


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 30, 2018)

Why is my name golden


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 30, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Why is my name golden


New Years



Majin Lu said:


> Golden names and fireworks to celebrate the New Year! All members got them! It is just for 3 days.
> 
> Happy 2019!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 31, 2018)

Guys imagine this.

A one piece game. With 30-40 roles. But no strawhats on sight. Or any of their allies.

Every single role is a villain.

Some villains form mafia teams, and some are members of town. Even then, townies could have optional indie wincons because they are working together but they are not good guys. I. e. some members of town forming a sub-faction that can win by either eliminating the mafia or having one member survive. Meanwhile, some are pure indies like serial killers who are really against everyone. If all roles are evil, you'll never know who wants to do what. We could have roles that create chats between factions so villains can strike alliances between them, too.

I could add Baroque Works, CP9, Fishmen Pirates, Doflamingo Pirates, Admirals, etc.

Need to start working on it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nataly (Dec 31, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Guys imagine this.
> 
> A one piece game. With 30-40 roles. But no strawhats on sight. Or any of their allies.
> 
> ...


Do it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy New Year, heretics and nerds ~


----------



## Catamount (Dec 31, 2018)

Don't friendly rate me you ignorant ignorer of my shitposts, i am offended


----------



## Melodie (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy New year


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy new year ningens


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy new year everyone!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy new year folks


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 31, 2018)

It's not a Happy New Year for me, the Year of the Dog is now over


----------



## Kingslayer (Dec 31, 2018)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> It's not a Happy New Year for me, the Year of the Dog is now over


Have a great year ahead  soneji . Everyone loves dogs .


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 1, 2019)

Jesse said:


> Have a great year ahead  soneji . Everyone loves dogs .


Soneji has had a great year over at MU, improved a lot. 

Is Jesse your real name?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Jan 1, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> It's not a Happy New Year for me, the Year of the Dog *is now over*


...not until 5 February (Lunar New Year)


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 1, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Soneji has had a great year over at MU, improved a lot.
> 
> Is Jesse your real name?


Yes


----------



## Chaos (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy new year folks


----------



## Didi (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy new year bitches


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 1, 2019)

Jesse said:


> Yes


Same


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 1, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Same


Your name is jesse too xD


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 2, 2019)

New year, time to ditch the old set. I got a Berseria one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## God (Jan 2, 2019)

Link me to a good sign-up.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 2, 2019)

Wild said:


> Link me to a good sign-up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Jan 3, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## Didi (Jan 3, 2019)

Why the renaming Cubes? Too much baggage associated with your old one?


----------



## Didi (Jan 3, 2019)

So this is your life now Jeroen? Lurk and rate and never post?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 3, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> New year, time to ditch the old set. I got a Berseria one.


We should play Tales of Vesperia Definitive Edition together.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 3, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> We should play Tales of Vesperia Definitive Edition together.



Not sure if I wanna play another tales so soon again after spending 100 hours in this one. And I haven't even beaten it yet.


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 3, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Not sure if I wanna play another tales so soon again after spending 100 hours in this one. And I haven't even beaten it yet.


You're making me want to go back and finish 100%ing it but that's gonna be a pain


----------



## Magic (Jan 3, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> We should play Tales of Vesperia Definitive Edition together.


It will have online?

I'd be down for a playthrough.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 3, 2019)

RemChu said:


> It will have online?
> 
> I'd be down for a playthrough.


Just checked and apparently it doesn't...what a missed opportunity by them not to add that feature for what is supposed to be a Definitive Edition.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 4, 2019)

Happy new year to my oldest internet friends. This website is always so nostalgic for me.

As most of you probably figured from watching my signups lapse one-by-one into obscurity, I've left for greener pastures. This means I won't be hosting any of the games I have signup threads for. I'm sad yet not surprised that after all this time, a Naruto fansite is finally on its last legs.

If anyone wants to keep in touch, you can add me on discord at Blanche Devereaux#2831. I still play mafia, League of Legends on the NA server, and I'm particularly excited for the upcoming legacy World of Warcraft servers.

@WolfPrinceKouga accept my Discord friend request you dummy. The server we were in together imploded so I can't message you anymore.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 4, 2019)

Shizune said:


> Happy new year to my oldest internet friends. This website is always so nostalgic for me.
> 
> As most of you probably figured from watching my signups lapse one-by-one into obscurity, I've left for greener pastures. This means I won't be hosting any of the games I have signup threads for. I'm sad yet not surprised that after all this time, a Naruto fansite is finally on its last legs.
> 
> ...


Want to go out with a bang and join my persona game sis


----------



## God (Jan 4, 2019)

Didi said:


> Why the renaming Cubes? Too much baggage associated with your old one?



Nah not really. I believe a man should be as he is naturally, not conform to the ways of society. In a word: wild.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 4, 2019)

Shizune said:


> If anyone wants to keep in touch, you can add me on discord at Blanche Devereaux#2831. I still play mafia, League of Legends on the NA server, and I'm particularly excited for the upcoming legacy World of Warcraft servers.



Wait you are still gonna play mafia or you won't? It's not clear.


----------



## Stelios (Jan 4, 2019)

tamed sedated animals
can never bite off the steel cage


----------



## Drago (Jan 4, 2019)

I think I'll get active here once again and for good this time. Got several games that I would love to host but the Mafia players on OJ don't know what true Mafia is smh. So bringing my shit here.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shizune (Jan 4, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> Want to go out with a bang and join my persona game sis



No thank you, I don't like playing games when I'm not familiar with the theme 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Wait you are still gonna play mafia or you won't? It's not clear.



On other sites, not this one.

As my parting words, I leave you all with this absolute masterpiece:


----------



## JoJo (Jan 4, 2019)

Dragomir said:


> I think I'll get active here once again and for good this time. Got several games that I would love to host but the Mafia players on OJ don't know what true Mafia is smh. So bringing my shit here.


Do you want me go there and teach them?


----------



## Drago (Jan 4, 2019)

JoJo said:


> Do you want me go there and teach them?


Lmao, that would be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Jan 4, 2019)

JoJo said:


> Do you want me go there and teach them?


Call them baka, that will teach you them something


----------



## JoJo (Jan 5, 2019)

poutanko said:


> Call them baka, that will teach you them something




someone drop me the MU disc invite


----------



## Drago (Jan 5, 2019)

Are y'all up for a game at this time? Starting signups now and if it gets filled soon then game will go up sometime this month.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 5, 2019)

Shizune said:


> Happy new year to my oldest internet friends. This website is always so nostalgic for me.
> 
> As most of you probably figured from watching my signups lapse one-by-one into obscurity, I've left for greener pastures. This means I won't be hosting any of the games I have signup threads for. I'm sad yet not surprised that after all this time, a Naruto fansite is finally on its last legs.
> 
> ...


@Shizune : I sent you one as I think yours expired.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 6, 2019)

JoJo said:


> Do you want me go there and teach them?



Do it


----------



## JoJo (Jan 6, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Do it


----------



## Drago (Jan 6, 2019)

Mans leading an attack against OJ


----------



## Rohan (Jan 7, 2019)

@Dr. White 

@Shanks got into a minor accident and is in the hospital now. He told me to tell you he cannot play in your mafia game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 8, 2019)

I'm thinking... for all this forum is supposed to be dead, Dr. White just pulled a 30 player game out of his ass.

I was going to make my OP game 35 players. But now I think I'll raise it to 40, and then open sign ups in OL like I did last time. It should probably work. We are not that dead it seems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2019)

it's not dead at all, there's just been not many games hosted lately which is why the convo is dead


----------



## Drago (Jan 8, 2019)

Need y'all plebs to go signup for my game. It will go after the Persona 5 game if y'all too busy with that one if you want.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 9, 2019)

Reviving townies is absolute horseshit and should never be allowed to happen


----------



## Drago (Jan 9, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Reviving townies is absolute horseshit and should never be allowed to happen


Nah. It can work.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 9, 2019)

Dragomir said:


> Nah. It can work.


Nah it's fucked up


----------



## Drago (Jan 9, 2019)

Anyway. I'm loving White's game right now


----------



## Aries (Jan 9, 2019)

Join the shonen jump mafia mates. You can submit any 2 shonen jump characters to the game.


----------



## Emberguard (Jan 9, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Nah it's fucked up


 It's basically not much different from having a 1-shot BP Innocent Child. 

 It can work, but it requires giving Mafia enough ammo for it to not mess their chances of winning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 10, 2019)

It's a dumb mechanic gameplay wise, it lets town pressure the mafia for free. But ultimately it's not that OP if the mafia has strong kills, and sometimes the flavor just demands it.

One thing that is cool is forcing the player to sacrifice themselves to bring the other one back.

You can also give mafia other counters. Like a janitor so they can block some roles. Or a redirector so they can make the reviver target their teammate (@poutanko's team did this one recently in a game I hosted)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 10, 2019)

Dragomir said:


> Anyway. I'm loving White's game right now



Yeah it's nice to see a game in the mafia section, that and I just missed mafia games honestly.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 11, 2019)

I think I need another 6 month break.

Maybe 6 years.


----------



## Drago (Jan 11, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I think I need another 6 month break.
> 
> Maybe 6 years.


Breaks are dumb. You still need to signup for my game


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 11, 2019)

Dragomir said:


> Breaks are dumb. You still need to signup for my game



How can I deny that logic?

/in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Ishmael (Jan 11, 2019)

Welp what's the next best mafia game?  asking for a friend.


----------



## Nataly (Jan 11, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Welp what's the next best mafia game?  asking for a friend.


Did you sign up for this yet?


----------



## Aries (Jan 11, 2019)

Shounen jump mafia will be favorites-esque. i like the submissions for the game so far

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 12, 2019)

Dragos game will probasbly start after Aries. Since Aries is filled his game will start  hopefully drago s game will fill up after that.


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 12, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Did you sign up for this yet?



Sent like an angel from above, thanks this is greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 12, 2019)

Jeroen said:


>


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


>


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 12, 2019)

Jeroen said:


>


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 12, 2019)

Someone should update Shizunes thread with upcoming and ongoing games


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 12, 2019)

What happened to @Tiger ? He hasn't been online since October


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 12, 2019)

@Dragon D. Luffy when's your next RWBY game coming up? I remember you saying you wanted to host another one


----------



## Nataly (Jan 12, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Sent like an angel from above, thanks this is greatly appreciated.


Awesome, glad you signed up, and you are very welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 12, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy when's your next RWBY game coming up? I remember you saying you wanted to host another one



I did, then Volume 5 happened and it was horse shit. Now I don't even know if I'm watching season 6 or dropping the show permanently.

Making a mafia game requires me not to hate the thing it's based on. And also to have new content. Volume 4 had some new characters and monsters, 5 had a generic setting and almost zero characters or powers if note.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 12, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I did, then Volume 5 happened and it was horse shit. Now I don't even know if I'm watching season 6 or dropping the show permanently.


I am waiting for ur impel down game. Cant wait !!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 12, 2019)

Jesse said:


> I am waiting for ur impel down game. Cant wait !!



Already happened.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 12, 2019)

Jesse said:


> I am waiting for ur impel down game. Cant wait !!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 12, 2019)

Unless you are talking about the villains game I mentioned last week then yeah thats happening provided I get through this writer's block I'm having.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 12, 2019)

JoJo said:


> someone drop me the MU disc invite


I ll send you the invite.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 12, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Unless you are talking about the villains game I mentioned last week then yeah thats happening provided I get through this writer's block I'm having.


Ya that one . Great man cant wait i heard you are top host here.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 12, 2019)

Jesse said:


> Ya that one . Great man cant wait i heard you are top host here.



<insert flustered chopper gif>


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 12, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I did, then Volume 5 happened and it was horse shit. Now I don't even know if I'm watching season 6 or dropping the show permanently.
> 
> Making a mafia game requires me not to hate the thing it's based on. And also to have new content. Volume 4 had some new characters and monsters, 5 had a generic setting and almost zero characters or powers if note.



I still have to watch season 6 as well, i'll tell you if it's worth watching or not. From some spoilers i've seen Neo came back and Cinder is also getting screentime


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 12, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> <insert flustered chopper gif>


When i hosted my first game i had no clue how to make balance setup , rohan send me your guide link. 

Also read your previous hosting games here it certainly gave me good idea how games should be hosted.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 12, 2019)

Also 

what happened to Platinum's halloween game?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 12, 2019)

Jesse said:


> When i hosted my first game i had no clue how to make balance setup , rohan send me your guide link.
> 
> Also read your previous hosting games here it certainly gave me good idea how games should be hosted.



Well what can I say I'm just a guy who does a lot of trial and error. My first few games were terrible, but after a while I learned from them.

I'm not THE best host in every sense, there are many people who can make crazier troll games who still feel good, or who are just creative in different ways. But whenver I play their games I try to learn from that too.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 12, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> I still have to watch season 6 as well, i'll tell you if it's worth watching or not. From some spoilers i've seen Neo came back and Cinder is also getting screentime



Point is, as soon as I realized each arc of RWBY was one kingdom, I decided to make a game for each kingdom.

Then the second kingdom (Mistral) went by and sucked balls.

Now I'm kind of missing a reason to do it.

Maybe with Volume 6 there will be more content so I can mash up the 2nd and 3rd kingdoms.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 12, 2019)

You guys just missed the best game of my career btw. It was hosted in another site.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 12, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Point is, as soon as I realized each arc of RWBY was one kingdom, I decided to make a game for each kingdom.
> 
> Then the second kingdom (Mistral) went by and sucked balls.
> 
> ...



I gotcha, wouldn't wanna host a game either if i got no motivation from boring seasons. I hope volume 6 is interesting again, would be cool to play another game  



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You guys just missed the best game of my career btw. It was hosted in another site.



>Harry Potter game 

why was i not part of it


----------



## JoJo (Jan 12, 2019)

Jesse said:


> I ll send you the invite.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 12, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> >Harry Potter game
> 
> why was i not part of it



I dunno I advertised it here. Maybe you were on that endless break of yours.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 12, 2019)

> *DharmaHelper (Galen Grindelwald)* achieved vote power majority, and therefore won the game!



Indie won, how he do that


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 12, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Indie won, how he do that



One one hand it's kind of my fault because I didn't reveal there was an indie and those gullible townies all assumed "DDL wouldn't include an indie in the setup and not tell us about it"

On the other hand this is one of the best scum players I know.

Ever heard of Immortal King? He's like that but better.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 12, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I dunno I advertised it here. Maybe you were on that endless break of yours.



I always miss awesome HP games 

I remember seeing SirDante always hosting nice HP games on OJ,  i wasn't part of OJ yet when they got hosted, but they've been a nice read. His Lovecraft inspired game ''Deep sea fishing trip'' was also a great puzzle mafia game, got cancelled at some point but still a good game 

I'll probably start playing again this year 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> One one hand it's kind of my fault because I didn't reveal there was an indie and those gullible townies all assumed "DDL wouldn't include an indie in the setup and not tell us about it"
> 
> On the other hand this is one of the best scum players I know.
> 
> Ever heard of Immortal King? He's like that but better.



Haha, good stuff. Think i'll check out the game later and grab some popcorn, sounds like a funny game


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 12, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You guys just missed the best game of my career btw. It was hosted in another site.


I just saw few familiar names there. Are u in mafiascum DDL ?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 12, 2019)

Jesse said:


> I just saw few familiar names there. Are u in mafiascum DDL ?



No. But a lot of those people have played in different sites, like MU.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 12, 2019)

i see @poutanko  and @novaselinenever  on the player list, hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 12, 2019)

we could've been mafia together


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 12, 2019)

imagine us rekting town


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 12, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> No. But a lot of those people have played in different sites, like MU.


Might join the syndicate. The place gives me feel of mafiascum site.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 12, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> i see @poutanko  and @novaselinenever  on the player list, hehe


Wpk, owner are there in it. XD


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 12, 2019)

Jesse said:


> Wpk, owner are there in it. XD



i can't see WPK on the list  but i see owner


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 12, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Also
> 
> what happened to Platinum's halloween game?


Haven't seen much of plat just in general.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 12, 2019)

nfcnorth said:


> Haven't seen much of plat just in general.



Ah okey 

@Platinum sup?


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 12, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> i can't see WPK on the list  but i see owner


He goes by the name soneji in other forums.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 12, 2019)

>mafia universe discord don't believe that ive received the mvp award for town, mafia and cult all in same game


----------



## Aries (Jan 12, 2019)

Need 2-3 more players before start the shonen jump game.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 12, 2019)

JoJo said:


> >mafia universe discord don't believe that ive received the mvp award for town, mafia and cult all in same game


Its all right , NF mafia game community is older than MU itself xD.


----------



## Drago (Jan 12, 2019)

JoJo said:


> >mafia universe discord don't believe that ive received the mvp award for town, mafia and cult all in same game


How's that even possible?


----------



## JoJo (Jan 12, 2019)

Dragomir said:


> How's that even possible?


:gitgud


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 12, 2019)

Dragomir said:


> How's that even possible?


It's not. Jojo is physically incapable of winning an mvp, unless it's "most valuable pajeet"


----------



## Drago (Jan 12, 2019)

@JoJo join my game and show me what you got.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Drago (Jan 12, 2019)

JoJo said:


>


I'll take this as a yes to playing my game.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 12, 2019)

Dragomir said:


> I'll take this as a yes to playing my game.




im gucci bruv

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 12, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You guys just missed the best game of my career btw. It was hosted in another site.



>hosting good games on other sites

stop ur shit DDL
 make those shitters come here


----------



## Didi (Jan 12, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> One one hand it's kind of my fault because I didn't reveal there was an indie and those gullible townies all assumed "DDL wouldn't include an indie in the setup and not tell us about it"
> 
> On the other hand this is one of the best scum players I know.
> 
> Ever heard of Immortal King? He's like that but better.



IK is overrated by shitters from his gen like every player who was only around in 1 gen, quote me on this


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2019)

Didi said:


> IK is overrated by shitters from his gen like every player who was only around in 1 gen, quote me on this


----------



## Aries (Jan 12, 2019)

Jero join my shonen game mate


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 12, 2019)

We need a new name for this convo again


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2019)

Aries said:


> Jero join my shonen game mate



> Aries game


----------



## Aries (Jan 12, 2019)

Episode 4: The Phantom Mafia Section

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 12, 2019)

you also need a new avy, christmas is over @Jeroen


----------



## Aries (Jan 12, 2019)

Jeroen said:


> > Aries game



I take that as a yes, but im gonna lurk 

Gonna bring back dice rolling


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 12, 2019)

Didi said:


> >hosting good games on other sites
> 
> stop ur shit DDL
> make those shitters come here



I make way more games here tbh.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 12, 2019)

@Santi we wanna have a new name for this convo


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> you also need a new avy, christmas is over @Jeroen



Christmas lives on in spirit all year round. 


Aries said:


> I take that as a yes, but im gonna lurk
> 
> Gonna bring back dice rolling





I'm okay with this interpretation.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 12, 2019)

Jeroen said:


> Christmas lives on in spirit all year round.



oh really? 

you need a waffle-typical avy again imo (non-christmas edition)


----------



## Aries (Jan 12, 2019)

1: Episode 4: The Phantom Mafia Section
2: Episode 4: Into the Mafia Void
3: Episode 4: Attack of the old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
4: Episode 4: Age of Inactiv-tron


----------



## Aries (Jan 12, 2019)

The Dice have spoken @Santi


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> oh really?
> 
> you need a waffle-typical avy again imo (non-christmas edition)



Make me one and I'll consider it.


----------



## Drago (Jan 12, 2019)

Episode 5: The Ningens Revolt


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 12, 2019)

Jeroen said:


> Make me one and I'll consider it.



Need info on what you prefer as avy, i guess smth from IT is what you like? 

Will take a bit till i find smth fitting, gonna get back to you in a few days


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Need info on what you prefer as avy, i guess smth from IT is what you like?



That would be nice. 



> Will take a bit till i find smth fitting, gonna get back to you in a few days



I'll be looking forward to whatever you make.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 12, 2019)

Jeroen said:


> Christmas lives on in spirit all year round.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 any 2 shonen chars you want in...


----------



## Nataly (Jan 12, 2019)

This convo getting active again


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2019)

Aries said:


> any 2 shonen chars you want in...



I don't even remember any, outside of Naruto, so no.
Just pick 2 old guys from something and go with that.


----------



## Nataly (Jan 12, 2019)

That optimistic


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2019)

Nataly said:


> That optimistic



You an optimist.


----------



## Nataly (Jan 12, 2019)

Jeroen said:


> You an optimist.


You know what I can do with that optimistic


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2019)

Nataly said:


> You know what I can do with that optimistic



I can think of plenty of things, yeah.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 12, 2019)

@novaselinenever how did you die N1, lol?  indie killed you or .. ?


----------



## Santí (Jan 12, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Santi we wanna have a new name for this convo



Such as?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 12, 2019)

Santi said:


> Such as?



change it to this: Convo Thread Episode 4: The Phantom Mafia Section


----------



## Ashi (Jan 12, 2019)

Santi said:


> Such as?



I have an idea


----------



## Ashi (Jan 12, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> change it to this: Convo Thread Episode 4: The Phantom Mafia Section



You took my idea


----------



## Nataly (Jan 12, 2019)

Jeroen said:


> I can think of plenty of things, yeah.


And I'll let the imagination decide which one will be the one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Jan 12, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> @novaselinenever how did you die N1, lol?  indie killed you or .. ?


Yea, he's killed by SK


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 12, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> @novaselinenever how did you die N1, lol?  indie killed you or .. ?



He was inactifagging and the SK decided he wanted to kill inactifags.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 12, 2019)

Best part is that he was holding the Elder Wand so the dude got it from him.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 12, 2019)

we need a section mod that isn’t shitlord Santi


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 12, 2019)

or iwandesu 

or white wolf


----------



## Nataly (Jan 12, 2019)

What if @Azeruth mods this section


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 12, 2019)

Nataly said:


> What if @Azeruth mods this section



He would be delightful but I’m sure he has his hands full already


----------



## Nataly (Jan 12, 2019)

is a said:


> He would be delightful but I’m sure he has his hands full already


I completely agree with the first part, but you never know about the rest.


----------



## Aries (Jan 12, 2019)

I should have been modded for this section a long time ago


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 13, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> He was inactifagging and the SK decided he wanted to kill inactifags.



Hmm... I wouldn't go for inactifags first night, but I guess his technique worked for him in the end


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 13, 2019)

Why is our convo name still not changed?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 13, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why is our convo name still not changed?




@Santi


----------



## novaselinenever (Jan 13, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> change it to this: Convo Thread Episode 4: The Phantom Mafia Section


It's trying to stay alive. Should be celebrated


----------



## novaselinenever (Jan 13, 2019)

Convo Thread Episode IV: A New Hope


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 13, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> It's trying to stay alive. Should be celebrated



A new year, a new name 

We haven't changed our convo name since 6months I guess, it's time for a change


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 13, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> Convo Thread Episode IV: A New Hope



I think we had a name with "hope" already


----------



## Santí (Jan 13, 2019)

is a said:


> we need a section mod that isn’t shitlord Santi



Man, can I search my name anywhere between two different platforms in Disc and NF and not find you dickriding the hell out of it?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 13, 2019)

Santi said:


> Man, can I search my name anywhere between two different platforms in Disc and NF and not find you dickriding the hell out of it?



What a surprise that I talk about you in the DnD discord channel, where you’re a member of our campaign and the only one absent, and in this thread in this section, which you’re the mod of.

BAFFLING.


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 13, 2019)

Dr.white current game is extremely good to read. It's one I'll remember, the suspense and edge the players are on is just fun to follow.


----------



## Santí (Jan 13, 2019)

is a said:


> where you’re a member of our campaign and the only one absent



>You said you were likely not going to make it
>Mio announces he’s likely not going to make it
>I announce I’m likely not going to make it
>Zar talks about just cancelling the session
>”Loljk everyone’s here np actually”
>I’m now suddenly liable for sanctions because I couldn’t make it.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## novaselinenever (Jan 13, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> I think we had a name with "hope" already


What was it?


----------



## Santí (Jan 13, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> What was it?



Episode 1: An Old Hope


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 13, 2019)

Santi said:


> >You said you were likely not going to make it
> >Mio announces he’s likely not going to make it
> >I announce I’m likely not going to make it
> >Zar talks about just cancelling the session
> ...



You’re liable for sanctions because this is already your second absence out of four sessions in nu-campaign and you _still_ don’t have your secondary prepped.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 13, 2019)

Santictions


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 13, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> What was it?





Santi said:


> Episode 1: An Old Hope



^ 

Now it's time to change the name again


----------



## novaselinenever (Jan 13, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Now it's time to change the name again


Convo Thread Episode IV: The Scum Awakens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 13, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> Convo Thread Episode IV: The Scum Awakens



That one also sounds cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Jan 13, 2019)

is a said:


> You’re liable for sanctions because this is already your second absence out of four sessions in nu-campaign and you _still_ don’t have your secondary prepped.



First didn’t count because I wasn’t pointed to the necessary sources to actually create the character I wanted to make until, like, two days prior.

And mandatory secondaries is a completely foreign concept from any game I’ve played in, normally this wouldn’t be an issue because I have premade character sheets but these don’t translate into this game because _no one fucking plays 4e anymore _


----------



## novaselinenever (Jan 13, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> That one also sounds cool


Yours was great too


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 13, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> Yours was great too



Our troll leader came up with it


----------



## novaselinenever (Jan 13, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Our troll leader came up with it


I don't have a leader   

Good job though


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 13, 2019)

Santi said:


> First didn’t count because I wasn’t pointed to the necessary sources to actually create the character I wanted to make until, like, two days prior.
> 
> And mandatory secondaries is a completely foreign concept from any game I’ve played in, normally this wouldn’t be an issue because I have premade character sheets that don’t translate into this game because _no one fucking plays 4e anymore _



brah stuff was everywhere u were just afk Doritos 

also that’s not an excuse cuz we have builders and compendiums and Dante available and also LITERALLY no one else in the campaign except u has even played DnD before this


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 13, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> I don't have a leader
> 
> Good job though



Oh, okey nvm then 

Our convo has a new name now, yay ~


----------



## novaselinenever (Jan 13, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Oh, okey nvm then
> 
> Our convo has a new name now, yay ~


My name was the one chosen 

You were a worthy opponent


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 13, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> My name was the one chosen
> 
> You were a worthy opponent



We have a good name for this convo now, let's see who wins next time


----------



## novaselinenever (Jan 13, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> We have a good name for this convo now, let's see who wins next time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 13, 2019)

Hey guys next time you play online DnD call me.

I just played a campaign irl and now I'm addicted to it.

I never played online but shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Aries (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## Emberguard (Jan 14, 2019)

JoJo said:


> >mafia universe discord don't believe that ive received the mvp award for town, mafia and cult all in same game


 Did you sub into that game at some point? 

 Or were you recruited? Reversed? Win condition changed? 

 I remember in favourites there were so many roles that either started off as one of those alignments and had a chance of becoming one of the other in addition to recruitment occurring 

 My own role in Favourites... 6? Started off as town, was recruited into the katet mafia before the game started and upon the mafia recruits all dying we reverted back to town. 

 Or was it you stayed as one alignment but your contributions were significant for all sides at different parts of the game?


----------



## JoJo (Jan 14, 2019)

Emberguard said:


> Did you sub into that game at some point?
> 
> Or were you recruited? Reversed? Win condition changed?
> 
> ...


I was just such a strong townie that I got mvp


----------



## poutanko (Jan 14, 2019)

I miss the day Jayjay bragged about himself. He's funnier


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Aries (Jan 14, 2019)

Sloth superkilling himself will always be one of the funniest moments in mafia 

Name your funniest moments in mafio history


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 14, 2019)

"see you next dayphase" when I saw it for like the second time. 

Rion making a facetime vid for Canti.

Vasto's adventures in the void.

My fake action that allowed a false invest announcement that made WW modkill himself in Plat's Lovecraft game.

WW claim in Hellsing

I speed lynch Didi end of dayphase to catch him as scum, then he does the same to me some games later.

Victory is snatched from Me and Rem by Aries Deus ex Machina Marco.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 14, 2019)

My favorite was in the obd section Iwan obd favorites. I had a role reveal via screenshot power (with downside) and it got messed with in a hilarious way.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 14, 2019)

nfcnorth said:


> So here is the troll post I promised you. You want to know who I am here have a screen cap of my role.  You want info I got you let me know who you want me to check but I have used 2 of my three shot already and hit two indies. I am also 0-2 on my 5 shot. Also Shiny you are the lucky contestant on the prices right.
> 
> As promised a serious troll post. Sponsored by @Platinum.





iwandesu said:


> Not even the mod could believe in the events that were about to entail the game.
> 
> Delonte west (@nfcnorth)  had dared to rolereveal himself just like @Taurus Versant did on @Platinum OBD Mafia I
> He now was directly all his powers to @Shiny who was about to be rolerevealed in the face on everyone.
> ...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2019)

Aries said:


> Sloth superkilling himself will always be one of the funniest moments in mafia
> 
> Name your funniest moments in mafio history



That Kamehameha was fucking glorious.HAHAHAHAHha


----------



## Didi (Jan 14, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> Rion making a facetime vid for Canti.



Rion's facetime vids were legit too hilarious to be true in a way



Dr. White said:


> I speed lynch Didi end of dayphase to catch him as scum, then he does the same to me some games later.



The truest example of spite = right


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2019)

Aries said:


> Sloth superkilling himself will always be one of the funniest moments in mafia
> 
> Name your funniest moments in mafio history



Me trying to super-kill Marco d1 and hitting myself.

Rion going Kira in the Inverse game and losing because timezones.


----------



## Magic (Jan 14, 2019)

The James game, my betrayal of WPK's rival faction though vote post deletion and winning the game in the end. Openly exposed scum negotiating and sabotaging. 

Anon game 2 probably will be my favorite mafia game ever. 

....lots of good memories.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 14, 2019)

Oh fuck I need to open favorites ix subs


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 14, 2019)

Who was my cohost again ?
@Emberguard ?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 14, 2019)

I really dont remember lol


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2019)

iwandesu said:


> Who was my cohost again ?
> @Emberguard ?



WPK?


----------



## Drago (Jan 14, 2019)

Just. Need. Four. More. Players


----------



## Drago (Jan 14, 2019)

iwandesu said:


> I really dont remember lol


What kind of host doesn't even remember his own co-host? You should sub-out and let someone else host this game smh.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 14, 2019)

Damn it's been a minute. We're still using this 2016 thread?


----------



## Aries (Jan 14, 2019)

Marco is still with us... In spirit


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 15, 2019)

Dragomir said:


> What kind of host doesn't even remember his own co-host? You should sub-out and let someone else host this game smh.


it has been 2 fucking years since i subscribed lol


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 15, 2019)

Can't do shit if favorites is burocratic mess


----------



## Aries (Jan 15, 2019)

Here comes CRs Favorites 7.5 Electric Bugaloo


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 15, 2019)

Why do they call you CR?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 15, 2019)

@WolfPrinceKouga be the hero we need


----------



## Aries (Jan 15, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Why do they call you CR?



My original username was ChaosReaper. CR for short

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 16, 2019)

nfcnorth said:


> Haven't seen much of plat just in general.



It is the way of the part-timer that I can only be around for the major story arcs.



Underworld Broker said:


> Ah okey
> 
> @Platinum sup?



Got really busy during the holiday season tbh. It's like 90% done, just lost the motivation to finish it when I had so many other things to do.

I will run it someday, when I find my muse again.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 16, 2019)

Just looked at the game document and yeah, only had 5 roles left to make and a few events... probably should get on that eventually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smileyman (Jan 16, 2019)

iwandesu said:


> Can't do shit if favorites is burocratic mess


 What is this thread?

Anyway, I just came online in what has probably been 6 months, just to see about favourites signups.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Emberguard (Jan 16, 2019)

iwandesu said:


> Who was my cohost again ?
> @Emberguard ?


 I don't remember either other then might have been Law / Tiger? But I'm not too sure as far as co-hosting goes 

@Tiger you remember anything about who iwandesu's co-host for favourites was going to be?


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 16, 2019)

iwandesu said:


> Who was my cohost again ?
> @Emberguard ?


If you made a direct post about it I can't find one but you asked @SinRaven which of you was hosting Favs IX:


iwandesu said:


> Also @SinRaven which of us is going to host faves IX?



And DDL made a comment about WPK wanting to co-host every favs and you responded with this:



iwandesu said:


> I Will definitely need it lol



Could start there I suppose.


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 16, 2019)

@iwandesu


Tiger said:


> What's really funny for me is watching both Didi and Waddo call dibs on 2020, and both Nitty/Sin, and Iwan/WW call dibs for 2019.


@White Wolf?



White Wolf said:


> Next 2 years of favorites will be good ones
> 
> 2k18 EmberLawguard
> 2k19 White Iwan Wolf Desu


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 16, 2019)

TL;DR pick a wolf


----------



## Stelios (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 16, 2019)

Platinum said:


> Just looked at the game document and yeah, only had 5 roles left to make and a few events... probably should get on that eventually.


We also could go back to making the fe game at some point.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 16, 2019)

I guess i Will just make the faves thread and then we will discover which wolf will join mr


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 16, 2019)

Now you guys can do your magic


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2019)

nfcnorth said:


> We also could go back to making the fe game at some point.



When we get some Three Houses info, i'll probably be hyped enough to work on it.


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2019)

A Fire emblem game. 

please no waifu emblem tho.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 17, 2019)

I played a FE game in TS a year ago and it was fucking incredible. I can link to it if anyone wants.

Like didn't have any characters, just random combinations of classes and backstories, with the classes being public and the backstories not. Lots of room for role speculation.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 17, 2019)

RemChu said:


> A Fire emblem game.
> 
> please no waifu emblem tho.


Wasn't going that route with it that much I can say.


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I played a FE game in TS a year ago and it was fucking incredible. I can link to it if anyone wants.
> 
> Like didn't have any characters, just random combinations of classes and backstories, with the classes being public and the backstories not. Lots of room for role speculation.


That's one way to do it.


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2019)

Link it i want to see it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 18, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Link it i want to see it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 18, 2019)

@Catamount and @poutanko

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Jan 18, 2019)

Eh?


----------



## Catamount (Jan 18, 2019)

Oh wait gif wasn't showing on phone
Yes
Good
I approve


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 18, 2019)

Catamount said:


> Oh wait gif wasn't showing on phone
> Yes
> Good
> I approve


----------



## Catamount (Jan 18, 2019)

What kind of games have you been playing man


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 18, 2019)

Catamount said:


> What kind of games have you been playong man



who knows...


----------



## Crugyr (Jan 19, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 19, 2019)

Crugyr said:


>


----------



## Catamount (Jan 19, 2019)

Crugyr said:


>


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 19, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> TL;DR pick a wolf


It could only ever be me. Speaking of wolves :


Play this game, get the season pass. DONTNOD deserves all the money for making a wonderful game starring Mexican brothers.


----------



## Didi (Jan 19, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> It could only ever be me. Speaking of wolves :
> 
> 
> Play this game, get the season pass. DONTNOD deserves all the money for making a wonderful game starring Mexican brothers.



LiS fucked me up
ending was underwhelming tho, but the 3 middle episodes were amazing


----------



## poutanko (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2019)

poutanko said:


>



Yes?


----------



## Catamount (Jan 19, 2019)

Pou drunkard confirmed


----------



## Melodie (Jan 20, 2019)

Didi said:


> LiS fucked me up
> ending was underwhelming tho, but the 3 middle episodes were amazing



*Spoiler*: __ 



 Everything you did doesn't matter; the ending

Completely agree I found middle of the pack episodes the best, while the ending, and the first episode was slightly mediocre. I really loved it though. Yet to play LiS Before the Storm, despite having it. Think I'll play LiS 2 once its completely finished.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 20, 2019)

Melodie said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That will be awhile, if you have game pass all the episodes are being released on there.


----------



## Melodie (Jan 20, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> That will be awhile, if you have game pass all the episodes are being released on there.


Did u play before the storm? Curious


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2019)

Happy birthday @Platinum ~

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 20, 2019)

Melodie said:


> Did u play before the storm? Curious


No , nor will I ever. Chloe is meh.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Happy birthday @Platinum ~



Like @poutanko before you, damn you for being 1st.


Happy Birthday @Platinum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2019)

Crugyr said:


>



Why you so inactive here man


----------



## Drago (Jan 20, 2019)

Crugyr said:


>


This ningen is still alive


----------



## poutanko (Jan 20, 2019)

Happy birthday @Platinum ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 20, 2019)

Happy birthday  @Platinum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2019)

I'm a mod of this section now


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 20, 2019)

Happy Birthday former Prince of Hope @Platinum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aries (Jan 20, 2019)

Happy bday @Platinum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 20, 2019)

Happy birthday @Platinum 

nice html Broki

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 20, 2019)

Happy birthday Plat!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 20, 2019)

Sometimes when I play a game of Mafia I get the devils luck and everything goes my way.  Just got 3 perfect games like that.  It is literally bullshit how lucky I am sometimes


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 20, 2019)

Happy  bday @Platinum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Platinum (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks fam


----------



## Didi (Jan 20, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm a mod of this section now


----------



## Drago (Jan 21, 2019)

Who's the biggest ningen in this Mafia community?


----------



## On and On (Jan 22, 2019)

*[Vote lynch On and On]*

I heard he's scum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 22, 2019)

On and On said:


> *[Vote lynch On and On]*
> 
> I heard he's scum



Is your name a black sabbath reference?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 22, 2019)

On and On said:


> *[Vote lynch On and On]*
> 
> I heard he's scum



Oh hey you are the guy from that gif.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 22, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Oh hey you are the guy from that gif.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 22, 2019)

It seems one problem with making a game where everyone is a villain is that most town characters have abilities that are obviously suited for scum roles.

So I have to either nerf them and make something less evil, or give them scummy abilities anyway just to see what will happen.

I'm leaning more on the later


----------



## Marvel (Jan 22, 2019)

@Magpie you interested in Mafia?


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 22, 2019)

Marvel said:


> @Magpie you interested in Mafia?



That's a simple but nice idea, the guys from the NBD are peeps that I could definitely see eating in Mafia. Breaking things down and just being general could players. @The Death & The Strawberry @WorldsStrongest hmmm @Turrin  @ damn when you try to think of em off the top of your head you forger tbh.


----------



## Marvel (Jan 23, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> That's a simple but nice idea, the guys from the NBD are peeps that I could definitely see eating in Mafia. Breaking things down and just being general could players. @The Death & The Strawberry @WorldsStrongest hmmm @Turrin  @ damn when you try to think of em off the top of your head you forger tbh.


yeah definitley.

'forger'?


----------



## God (Jan 23, 2019)

On and On said:


> *[Vote lynch On and On]*
> 
> I heard he's scum



Oh shiiiiit wuz good


----------



## Marvel (Jan 23, 2019)

Anyone else excited for the one peice game?


----------



## On and On (Jan 24, 2019)

Stelios said:


> Is your name a black sabbath reference?



Erykah Badu. People can clown on her for being like this far-out hippie dippie neo-soul woman BUT:
-she has one of the most incredible live voices and bands ever, seriously, she sounds better live than studio like most funk bands do
-she talks about meaningful shit




Wild said:


> Oh shiiiiit wuz good



Are you one of the oldheads with a new name? Who were you from my era? lol


btw does anyone know if Cubey's still around? Playing a game where they're policy lynching someone and it reminds me of back in the day policy lynching Cubey cause he was impossible to read lmao


----------



## Didi (Jan 24, 2019)

lmao that IS Cubey


who are you btw


----------



## On and On (Jan 24, 2019)

Didi said:


> lmao that IS Cubey
> 
> 
> who are you btw



I had a feeling since he's always been the homie and he was one of the only people to use that emoji haha

I've been On and On for a while, before that The Comedian (Watchmen, then I remembered oh yeah TC's a rapist), before that "ringing"


----------



## Didi (Jan 24, 2019)

Oh. Your era must've been one of the ones in which I was sleeping then.


----------



## On and On (Jan 24, 2019)

Didi said:


> Oh. Your era must've been one of the ones in which I was sleeping then.



Quite possibly. Back then 50+ player games weren't uncommon lmao mafia on NF was in a healthier state. And some of the people playing were legendary. Fuck Mio for ruining my first game as godfather lol


----------



## Didi (Jan 24, 2019)

Oh, I know. I think the largest game I played was 96 players. 

Think it was James' game. It was naruto themed.

Mio is overrated btw
stomped that shitter all the time


----------



## God (Jan 24, 2019)

Mio sucks.



On and On said:


> Are you one of the oldheads with a new name? Who were you from my era? lol
> 
> 
> btw does anyone know if Cubey's still around? Playing a game where they're policy lynching someone and it reminds me of back in the day policy lynching Cubey cause he was impossible to read lmao



Goddamn name change. It’s me cubey


----------



## On and On (Jan 24, 2019)

Didi said:


> Oh, I know. I think the largest game I played was 96 players.
> 
> Think it was James' game. It was naruto themed.
> 
> ...



My favorite big ass game I was ever in was the Code Geass game. Shit was DOPE. 



Wild said:


> Mio sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Goddamn name change. It’s me cubey





Glad you're still around homie. Sign up for my game when you get a chance ^_^



Hope you've been well!!


----------



## God (Jan 24, 2019)

On and On said:


> Glad you're still around homie. Sign up for my game when you get a chance ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you've been well!!



I’m kinda burnt out, and I don’t really like the way the newfags play 

Still if there are enough different ppl, you might see me sign up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## On and On (Jan 27, 2019)

Damn it's been 9 hours since what should've been the end of the night phase for the One Piece Mafia game.. this is how games are run now?  Give me my scumhunting goddammit


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 27, 2019)

Happy birthday @Stelios ~


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 27, 2019)

Happy birthday Stelios!


----------



## God (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Happy birthday @Stelios ~









Happy Birthday @Stelios the most magnificent Greek bastard.


----------



## Avito (Jan 27, 2019)

Happy birthday @Stelios


----------



## On and On (Jan 27, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Oh hey you are the guy from that gif.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Wow I just saw this and tbh I'm honored to have a gif set where I'm mentioned by name  I wasn't ready to accept an award this evening!!

But to be fair right before I left I was signed up for a shit ton of games and just never finished them  Reputation deserved lol


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 27, 2019)

Longest night phase ever.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 27, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Longest night phase ever.



These millenials and their thirst for instant gratification.


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2019)

@Stelios Happy Birthday bro.


----------



## Santí (Jan 28, 2019)

On and On said:


> *[Vote lynch On and On]*
> 
> I heard he's scum



Now there’s a face I never thought I’d see again.


----------



## Chibason (Jan 28, 2019)

Yo Mafia fam, how are things?


----------



## Chibason (Jan 28, 2019)

Could someone kindly remind me how to change my set? Thanks in advance


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2019)

Chibason said:


> Yo Mafia fam, how are things?



Yo Chibi. Good to see you for your yearly check in. Glad to see you alive and well. And as always how your bro, CK?


----------



## Chibason (Jan 28, 2019)

Yeah man im the worst...but, as usual, its not my intention to stay away for such a lengthy amount of time.

CK is doing great. We hung out, drank a bit, and watched the fights Saturday night. 

But, on a more serious note, help your boy out with that set changing info?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2019)

Chibason said:


> Yeah man im the worst...but, as usual, its not my intention to stay away for such a lengthy amount of time.
> 
> CK is doing great. We hung out, drank a bit, and watched the fights Saturday night.
> 
> But, on a more serious note, help your boy out with that set changing info?



You click on your name and the option for avatar and signature should be there.


I do not blame you for being away long man. I am almost to that point now.


----------



## Chibason (Jan 28, 2019)

Superman said:


> You click on your name and the option for avatar and signature should be there.
> 
> 
> I do not blame you for being away long man. I am almost to that point now.



Hmm I must have overlooked that option...thanks bro

I hate to hear that, man. I like to imagine that no matter i long I stay away everyone else is still here, living it up...continuing and perfecting the time honored art of Mafia gaming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2019)

Chibason said:


> Hmm I must have overlooked that option...thanks bro
> 
> I hate to hear that, man. I like to imagine that no matter i long I stay away everyone else is still here, living it up...continuing and perfecting the time honored art of Mafia gaming.



I don't know. Between your last visit and this one....everyone new and old just melted away or relocated. This place is mostly dead so some of us have went to other sites for mafia. Mostly I would think we post in other sections now.

 Hell I do not even know if I want to play in favorites even though we have a superb host and cohost.


----------



## Chibason (Jan 28, 2019)

Superman said:


> I don't know. Between your last visit and this one....everyone new and old just melted away or relocated. This place is mostly dead so some of us have went to other sites for mafia. Mostly I would think we post in other sections now.
> 
> Hell I do not even know if I want to play in favorites even though we have a superb host and cohost.



Thats unfortunate. However I do plan on posting in some other threads. Im still reading several manga and Id like to discuss them more often...maybe enjoy a healthy debate or two.

Whats the preferred alternate mafia site? Id like to look into it. Its funny, despite having not played in a game in ages, I still often yearn to host a game again. When I stopped participating I left several conceptualized games on the table. Its too bad really


----------



## On and On (Jan 28, 2019)

Chibason lives!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2019)

Chibason said:


> Thats unfortunate. However I do plan on posting in some other threads. Im still reading several manga and Id like to discuss them more often...maybe enjoy a healthy debate or two.
> 
> Whats the preferred alternate mafia site? Id like to look into it. Its funny, despite having not played in a game in ages, I still often yearn to host a game again. When I stopped participating I left several conceptualized games on the table. Its too bad really



Ask @Dragon D. Luffy or @WolfPrinceKouga @is a (wad). I have not done so yet.


----------



## On and On (Jan 28, 2019)

Chibason said:


> Whats the preferred alternate mafia site? Id like to look into it. Its funny, despite having not played in a game in ages, I still often yearn to host a game again. *When I stopped participating I left several conceptualized games on the table. Its too bad really*



I actually just started sign-ups for the game I was planning before I left.

I too am curious what site everyone likes to play mafia on outside of this community?


----------



## Chibason (Jan 28, 2019)

On and On said:


> Chibason lives!!


For the time being


@Supes- will do


----------



## Chibason (Jan 28, 2019)

On and On said:


> I actually just started sign-ups for the game I was planning before I left.
> 
> I too am curious what site everyone likes to play mafia on outside of this community?



Ill check the sign ups...would be fun if i could make myself available to play. 

As far as other sites go, im curious to see if theres a flourishing community out there


----------



## Marvel (Jan 28, 2019)

Chibason said:


> Ill check the sign ups...would be fun if i could make myself available to play.
> 
> As far as other sites go, im curious to see if theres a flourishing community out there


orojackson is a decently active place to play mafia.

Very nice community there too. You'd like it


----------



## Santí (Jan 28, 2019)

@Aries you got a spare gif lying around somewhere?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 28, 2019)

All those games in sign-ups.

I'll sign up for the first game that kicks Marvel off the player list.

A Gifted for a DDL. You couldn't make a better deal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 28, 2019)

@Seraphoenix 
@Everlong 
@Didi 
@Oddjutsu
@Jesse
@Juan

Let's join the Gifted Blacklist Movement.

Any host who stops accepting him in games gets a bunch of other players.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 28, 2019)

Lmfaooo


----------



## Chibason (Jan 28, 2019)

Marvel said:


> orojackson is a decently active place to play mafia.
> 
> Very nice community there too. You'd like it


Ah thanks for the info


----------



## Didi (Jan 28, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Seraphoenix
> @Everlong
> @Didi
> @Oddjutsu
> ...



absolutely based 
and I was already unofficially in this cuz I definitely didn't sign up for a few games if I saw him already on the list


----------



## Everlong (Jan 28, 2019)

i don’t have a problem with gifted playing ill just vote to lynch him


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 28, 2019)

Didi said:


> absolutely based
> and I was already unofficially in this cuz I definitely didn't sign up for a few games if I saw him already on the list



I haven't signed up for any of them yet the prospect of having to policy lynch him again makes me zzzzz

Which is why I'm making this a competition. First one who removes Gifted gets me. Go fast, I'll only sign up for one game!

@Aries
@On and On 
@novaselinenever


----------



## Marvel (Jan 28, 2019)

It bring me joy to know this person thinks of me all day long.


----------



## Marvel (Jan 28, 2019)

@Chibason Town of Salem is also nice too. Its a mafia web browser game that has like 8000 players IIRC it varies.

Decent Activty but it's a faster and different kind of Mafia. I'll play some games with you if you want


----------



## Aries (Jan 28, 2019)

Santi said:


> @Aries you got a spare gif lying around somewhere?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Santí (Jan 28, 2019)

Also I’ll probably retire ol Marco from the OP and regularly update it myself with games and such.

Shoulda did that a few months ago but eh only now did the idea occur.


----------



## Juan (Jan 28, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Seraphoenix
> @Everlong
> @Didi
> @Oddjutsu
> ...


uh, idk. 

lynching him and seeing him sperg out is pretty funny.


----------



## Catamount (Jan 28, 2019)

Santi said:


> retire ol Marco


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 28, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Seraphoenix
> @Everlong
> @Didi
> @Oddjutsu
> ...


Add Rion to this Blacklist and you've got a deal.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 29, 2019)

I think the OnePiece game just got fucked


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 29, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> I think the OnePiece game just got fucked



Look at the section that was associated with doing so. That place always has shit going on.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Look at the section that was associated with doing so. That place always has shit going on.



really shouldnt blame the alley for this

seiko is a well known troll across the forum and it boggles me how he hasnt been permabanned for it


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 29, 2019)

is a said:


> really shouldnt blame the alley for this
> 
> seiko is a well known troll across the forum and it boggles me how he hasnt been permabanned for it



Mmm, I'd say it's frustration on the game being fucked but that would be a lie, it's 50/50, that section isn't one I care for if I'm being honest and it does  usually have drama more than others. But I'd be wrong in viewing it in a bad light simply because as you said a troll decided to do what he does best and troll. That isn't fair to you all that frequent the alley, so I apologize on that part.



is a said:


> seiko is a well known troll across the forum and it boggles me how he hasnt been permabanned for it



This does concern me though, how old is the poster?( time on the site) Looking in that thread some suggested that it's a dupe.


----------



## Catamount (Jan 29, 2019)

The level of the IQ for such trolling is astonishingly low. Might as well continue the farce and create a Support Ticket TM for banning the user. I mean, this is the actual case with breaking the rules of the section. Here you go, a "problem" arrived.


----------



## Ashi (Jan 29, 2019)

is a said:


> really shouldnt blame the alley for this
> 
> seiko is a well known troll across the forum and it boggles me how he hasnt been permabanned for it



I think I've seen you say this somewhere else verbatim


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Add Rion to this Blacklist and you've got a deal.



Of course.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 29, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Of course.


I am in full support of the blacklist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Of course.



And Seiko.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2019)

Actually Seiko should be permabanned from mafia if it's really him who did this. He is a known troll. He probably signed up just to get a shot at ruining someone's game.

This "let the hosts decide who to accept" policy doesn't work. New players show up, new hosts show up, and the oldfags don't bother warning them about the toxic players because half of them actually enjoy the toxic players.

A public blacklist would go a long way.


----------



## God (Jan 29, 2019)

Damnit I missed Chiba


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2019)

Ok here is my idea. I'll PM 15-20 regular hosts asking them to sign a blacklist (GIfted, Rion, Seiko). Then I'll post a blacklist thread with the names of the hosts who signed it. Anyone else is free to sign it too. The list will be merely a guideline, and will be there so that new hosts see who is in them and prepare accordingly.

New names to the blacklist will only be added if everyone signs them again. I won't blacklist all the inactifags and bad players, just the repeat offenders of trolling and harassment like the 3 I mentioned.

I could also include a bunch of regular players too so they agree to at least prioritize games which do not allow those players.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## On and On (Jan 29, 2019)

Wild said:


> Damnit I missed Chiba



Join my game and he'll be there  



so Seiko was mafia and sent out the roles to everyone in another section I'm gathering?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2019)

On and On said:


> Join my game and he'll be there
> 
> 
> 
> so Seiko was mafia and sent out the roles to everyone in another section I'm gathering?



Or Jojo. I'm not sure anymore.


----------



## On and On (Jan 29, 2019)

Damn this shit makes me question if I even want to host a fucking game anymore


----------



## On and On (Jan 29, 2019)

Guess I'll just have to be very selective with who gets in


----------



## Karma (Jan 29, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Or Jojo. I'm not sure anymore.


Jojo is just fucking around. It was seiko


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2019)

Luck said:


> Jojo is just fucking around. It was seiko



Wasn't it Gifted maybe? I heard he was in the chat.

Though the Seiko theory makes more sense.


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 29, 2019)

Gifted has been in that chat way before the others and it didn't happen until seiko went in. Gifted also was still following the game after his death, he was genuinely interested, seiko from the jump was not.


----------



## On and On (Jan 29, 2019)

Someone said something about Marco... does he even play anymore? Name change?


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 29, 2019)

On and On said:


> Someone said something about Marco... does he even play anymore? Name change?



Been gone for awhile.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2019)

On and On said:


> Someone said something about Marco... does he even play anymore? Name change?



I killed him.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2019)

Wild said:


> Damnit I missed Chiba



@Chibason Cube missed you.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 29, 2019)

I personally want DDL or wad be the  game manager.So that these things can be avoided.


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2019)

On and On said:


> Someone said something about Marco... does he even play anymore? Name change?



He died


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2019)

Jesse said:


> I personally want DDL or wad be the  game manager.So that these things can be avoided.



What is a game manager?


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 29, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The hell is a game manager?


Like mafia  mod who handles strikes or blacklist . I think you and wad are best people seeing you both are veterans.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2019)

I mean I can't do much other than try to start revolutions like the one I proposed. A mod might be in a better position to handle this kind of stuff. And I'm not a mod nor I want to be one.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2019)

But I thank you for the vote of confidence.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2019)

I already mod another mafia site and while the workload there is ridiculously low, I feel like I don't want more of it.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 29, 2019)

Personally I think that all dead chats should be under the direct control of the host and up for discretion of them to be allowed in the first place. Dead chats do have their place but they can become a problem without moderation. The person who needs to moderate this the most isn't the section mods but the person running the game.  Plus there is the whole thing about any cheating being done in there is done directly infront of the person most in need of knowing about it which is also a bit of incentive not to do it in the first place.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 29, 2019)

@iwandesu i think you should be more pro active you are basically mod here.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 29, 2019)

nfcnorth said:


> Personally I think that all dead chats should be under the direct control of the host and up for discretion of them to be allowed in the first place. Dead chats do have their place but they can become a problem without moderation. The person who needs to moderate this the most isn't the section mods but the person running the game.  Plus there is the whole thing about any cheating being done in there is done directly infront of the person most in need of knowing about it which is also a bit of incentive not to do it in the first place.


I personally am against role revealing to dead players . Its better for  them to spectate.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2019)

The problem isn't exactly a dead chat being a thing. If Seiko had a scum role he might have done the same. The problem is that he signed up with the intent of fucking things up, was allowed to sign up because Dragomir is new and doesn't know everyone, and nobody was there to stop him because NF is one of the most anarchical places in the internet, where people can do anything and only get a month ban at most.

The fact Seiko still has an account at all is baffling.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 29, 2019)

@Santi , @iwandesu you guys really need to have some order in place. You guys are mods i wish to see action for whatever happened to dragos game.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 29, 2019)

Also I kind of feel like deadchats without the host knowing kind of boderline breaks the not talking about the game outside of the thread/approved pm rule that is often cited as a rule in most games.



Jesse said:


> I personally am against role revealing to dead players . Its better for  them to spectate.


Which is why I am arguing it should be a hosts choice to allow or not. It is their game and they should be  allowed to determine what they are and what they aren't comfortable with spectators knowing.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The problem isn't exactly a dead chat being a thing. If Seiko had a scum role he might have done the same. The problem is that he signed up with the intent of fucking things up, was allowed to sign up because Dragomir is new and doesn't know everyone, and nobody was there to stop him because NF is one of the most anarchist places in the internet, where people can do anything and only get a month ban at most.
> 
> The fact Seiko still has an account at all is baffling.


Let me ask this because I don't honestly don't know is Dragomir in said chat?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2019)

Like, what is stopping some random Cafe/Alley troll from say, signing up for Nova's game and tearing everything down because nova isn't much of a regular either?

Even I don't go to the Alley often, so I don't know a lot of the people who post there.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2019)

I'm not sure if Dragomir has been online since the thing, he's in for a surprise.


----------



## On and On (Jan 29, 2019)

I don't like the idea of dead chats. It's far too easy to compare notes, find out exactly who is who, and that knowledge subconsciously (or consciously) influence how you interact with other people still in the game.

Just wait till the game's over


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2019)

On and On said:


> I don't like the idea of dead chats. It's far too easy to compare notes, find out exactly who is who, and that knowledge subconsciously (or consciously) influence how you interact with other people still in the game.
> 
> Just wait till the game's over



The idea of dead chats is that the person in the chat will not play that game anymore.

It can work if you are in a forum where the average mental age is higher than 14.


----------



## Nataly (Jan 29, 2019)

Damn, what happened is crazy, I couldn't believe it first

My reaction the whole time


----------



## novaselinenever (Jan 29, 2019)

@Underworld Broker Section ban the offenders

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jan 29, 2019)

@On and On Will you accept me in your game 

Edit: You already did  I thought you were talking about another one


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 29, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> @Underworld Broker Section ban the offenders



I recently retired from modship and for got about section banning them though 

But yah I'd do it if I was still mod


----------



## Catamount (Jan 29, 2019)

Seems like the correct info has been leaked, but it is still required to wait till the host confirms it before pressing the staff to deal with both accounts. To force check the PM or ban users without that the host would still be needed. Otherwise it will be nothing more than a week ban to chill.


----------



## Catamount (Jan 29, 2019)

And it should not be just a section ban too tbh


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2019)

Meanwhile my One Piece Villains game is 27/40 roles done.

So fear not my friends, you will have a OP game soon. And it will be free from the suspects I mentioned before.


----------



## Aries (Jan 29, 2019)

Time to mod ole cr, ill make this section great again. Build a wall around the alley and make them pay for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2019)

Aries said:


> Time to mod ole cr, ill make this section great again. Build a wall around the alley and make them pay for it



Hey now, Seiko is a cross-section troll, Alley don't want him either


----------



## Marvel (Jan 29, 2019)

@On and On  deadchats arne't the problem. i actually enjoy knowing who the mafia are and just watching them play


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 29, 2019)

Be real how many of you suspected me?


----------



## Marvel (Jan 29, 2019)

Now that i think about when i asked seiko to partcipate in the game he said.

''I'm out'' with a cat emote.

so he joined with intent of doing that shit.

or maybe people pissed him off.

dosen't warrant a section ban tho


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 29, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Be real how many of you suspected me?


I did, straight away


----------



## Nataly (Jan 29, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Be real how many of you suspected me?


I voted for you, remember


----------



## Marvel (Jan 29, 2019)

@Ishmael that just goes to show what people have faith in you and have your back and who dosen't.

I logged on checked the graveyard and saw multiple people mention me and was like 

''Fuck''

what did people manage to blame me for now lol


----------



## On and On (Jan 29, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Be real how many of you suspected me?



I thought you were hella scummy at first but you handled my pressure so well and were so active in the thread you gave me town tbh. Nicely played. I'm also very rusty lol



If anyone has people they think won't ruin my game please feel free to invite them if y'all are itching to get the ball rolling on another;


----------



## Catamount (Jan 29, 2019)

Didi said:


> Hey now, Seiko is a cross-section troll, Alley don't want him either


I am so sorry my finger slipped on that rating please forgive me


----------



## Marvel (Jan 29, 2019)

@Seiko.

lol bro someone piss you off or you just felt like doing it?


----------



## Aries (Jan 29, 2019)

After this shounen game either im gonna host a kingdom hearts game or gonna do the Sequel to my Yugioh Game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 29, 2019)

Aries said:


> After this shounen game either im gonna host a kingdom hearts game or gonna do the Sequel to my Yugioh Game


What's the plan for that now with the unfortunate end of one piece game?


----------



## Aries (Jan 29, 2019)

nfcnorth said:


> What's the plan for that now with the unfortunate end of one piece game?



Ill start it between Saturday-Monday, but if peeps want a Mafia Game I still have that 21 player Spiderman Game didnt host. Would be a shame for roles to go to waste. I can host it now, guess ill exclude gifted for this one. The most basic CR game you will ever play


----------



## Aries (Jan 29, 2019)

Roles:
*Rhino*
-BulletProof
- One Shot Kill

*HammerHead*
- Bomb
- Can Role Reveal one player in the game

*Shocker*
- Can stop a lynch twice
- Can protect a player from actions twice. Player who targets protected player has actions redirected back

*Kraven the Hunter*
- Can make one of his investigation result bypass immunity
- Can investigate a player and find out alignment

*Doctor Octopus*
- Can either Role Block, Protect or Investigate a player
- Immune to town abilities minus Green Goblin/Norman Osborn
- Gains one of the abilities of the 1st player killed

* Mysterio*
- Can redirect a kill shot or lynch to any player of his choosing. Works twice
- First 3 actions that target him are redirected to someone else

*Sandman*
- 3x vote power
- One shot ability each cycle

*The Lizard*
-Doctor
-Can do one autsopy on a dead player revealing which players targeted them before death. (has no effect on janitor kills)

*Vulture*
- Can not be lynched
- Takes one of the abilities of player lynched until the next player is lynched

*Scorpion*
- Poison a player, player has 2x votes attached to them and abilities are blocked for 1 full cycle
- Genericfies one player for rest of game

*Electro*
- Role Blocker
- First 2 players that target him are role/vote blocked
-Can redirect all actions to one player works once

*Jackal*
- Can Reveal a clue about a Spider men identity twice in the game
- Clones-Protects Town from actions for one cycle.
-Can use a one shot lie detect

*Chameleon*
-Copy Cat

*Hobgoblin*
- Can Role Block a player
- Must be killed or lynched twice to get rid of him
- Replaces Green Goblin as Killer if eliminated from game
*
Green Goblin/Norman Osborn*
- Can kill each cycle
- Can Revive a player
- 2x vote power


*Venom Symbiote*
-Can bond with any player in the game obtaining their abilities. Works once
-Gains 1+ vote power each dayphase. Wins the game when overpowers opposing players
-Must be lynched to get rid of him
-Can target a player and use a kill shot. Works twice

*Stan Lee*
-Wins if he's lynched

*Spidermen*-4
Faction Kills

*Spiderman*
-Leader: You have full control of the Spider men Group. Immune to investigations
- Spider-Senses: All actions that target Spiderman are redirected to someone else during the cycle. Works twice
-Symbiote Spider-Man: Use a Kill shot during the dayphase
-Revive a Mafia Player as Miles Morales. They are immune to all votes/actions for one cycle
-Can do a second role block works once

*Scarlet Spider*
-Becomes Leader when Spiderman is killed or lynched
- Role Blocker
- Can steal vote power of a player
- Busdrive 2 players abilities on to each other. Works twice
-Can do a Fake lie detect on any player

*Spider-Man (Miles Morales)*
-Doctor
- Can Janitor 2 kill shots
- Can change the alignment/role of a Spiderman that has been killed or lynched once
- Nullify investigations for one cycle

*Superior Spiderman*
- Copy Cat
-immune to lie detection
-If targeted with a kill shot or about to be lynched Superior Spiderman can target any player and take control of their abilities/vote power.
-Tree stump when taken out


----------



## Stelios (Jan 29, 2019)

bingo bango bungo
best infomercial ever


----------



## Santí (Jan 29, 2019)

Jesse said:


> @Santi , @iwandesu you guys really need to have some order in place. You guys are mods i wish to see action for whatever happened to dragos game.



Elaborate.


----------



## Nataly (Jan 29, 2019)

Are you aware of the recent events and what happened to Drago's One Piece game @Santi


----------



## On and On (Jan 29, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Are you aware of the recent events and what happened to Drago's One Piece game @Santi


----------



## Santí (Jan 29, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Are you aware of the recent events and what happened to Drago's One Piece game @Santi



I’m all ears.


----------



## Nataly (Jan 29, 2019)

On and On said:


>


 More like it


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2019)

Santi said:


> I’m all ears.



Seiko signed up to a game just to learn who was mafia and dump it the Alley while the game was going.

Section ban the guy kthxbye


----------



## Nataly (Jan 29, 2019)

Santi said:


> I’m all ears.


Seiko got access to the dead chat where Drago revealed the mafia team and made that information public.
@Dragomir is the one to give you more details about it.
It ruined the game for other players and the game has been stopped after N2.

Moreover, several regulars have suggested to create the blacklist of players


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2019)

Also ban the one who dumped the info for him. I think its Ashley or something.


----------



## Marvel (Jan 29, 2019)

Aries said:


> guess ill exclude gifted for this one.



 You joined the petty wagon too.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2019)

Well Ashley doesnt seem like someone who would actually play games so that may not be necessary.

But Seiko has to go.


----------



## Aries (Jan 29, 2019)

Marvel said:


> You joined the petty wagon too.



Its filler, its non canon. Im here to bring balance to this section not troll it


----------



## Santí (Jan 29, 2019)

This is a pretty open and shut case. He’s gone indefinitely.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marvel (Jan 29, 2019)

Aries said:


> Its filler, its non canon. Im here to bring balance to this section not troll it


You act like i troll the section


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2019)

Santi said:


> This is a pretty open and shut case. He’s gone indefinitely.



Thanks


----------



## Marvel (Jan 29, 2019)

You'd have to be pretty dedicated to wait an entire year just to ruin a game again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2019)

You can make a version of the above with "give Vasto a harmless role" and "give Vasto a kill role just for the lulz".


----------



## Stelios (Jan 29, 2019)

@Catamount

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 29, 2019)

@poutanko

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2019)

omg that's so precious


----------



## Stelios (Jan 29, 2019)

@Didi


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2019)

Seeing that you were part of the persona game....and me having a kill role. There really was no doubt what I was going to do. I waited oh so long to mark you off that list.


----------



## Catamount (Jan 29, 2019)

Stelios said:


> @Catamount


Yes. What will be your orders?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 29, 2019)

Jesse said:


> @iwandesu i think you should be more pro active you are basically mod here.


 Tbh i ended up here because i wanted to help lewd and white Wolf 
But yeah, i guess i still am a mafia mod


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2019)

iwandesu said:


> Tbh i ended up here because i wanted to help lewd and white Wolf
> But yeah, i guess i still am a mafia mod



lmao


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 29, 2019)

I never messed up within games because i was taught we should look over most things on mafia games.
But of course im ready to enforce SOME limits people agree upon


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 29, 2019)

is a said:


> lmao


I mean i like most of the regulars around here and i love hosting mafia games but i was never aware of this section deep issues.
White wolf was pretty much the God of Mafia Modship when i joined (and he was pretty good at doing that)


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 29, 2019)

Anyway this section IS my responsability 
So can someone fill me up on the issues?


----------



## Catamount (Jan 29, 2019)

iwandesu said:


> I never messed up within games because i was taught we should look over most things on mafia games.
> But of course im ready to enforce SOME limits people agree upon


Don't you think this is a cross-section issue and it should be taken into discussion with other staff to actually lessen the damage that can be infliected in the future? I mean, there are several people at once involved, at least two sections directly, a whole bunch of users got their forum fun activity spoiled and, more importantly, it invovles the users that are... cancer, imma sorree.


----------



## Catamount (Jan 29, 2019)

iwandesu said:


> Anyway this section IS my responsability
> So can someone fill me up on the issues?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 29, 2019)

Wtf 
This is bs yeah


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 29, 2019)

I think this is EASILY on grounds for a section ban.


----------



## Catamount (Jan 29, 2019)

iwandesu said:


> Wtf
> This is bs yeah


On the last page Rem provides more info, but I do not want to quote him here as he can post it himself in case he is sure about it
@RemChu hurr pls


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 29, 2019)

A host doesnt pour his love on game to people do this short of bs 
A player doesnt blend until the last minute for someone to do this short of thing


----------



## Catamount (Jan 29, 2019)

iwandesu said:


> I think this is EASILY on grounds for a section ban.


this is like NF cafe level, not a section that has communuity members bringing some activity all over the forum and suggesting entertaining activities in other sections, but you people know better


----------



## Stelios (Jan 29, 2019)

Catamount said:


> Yes. What will be your orders?



Time to take over the world
commence plan "Fish in the pond" asap


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 29, 2019)

Im up for perm sectioning seiko/blacklisting him


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 29, 2019)

Catamount said:


> this is like NF cafe level, not a section that has communuity members bringing some activity all over the forum and suggesting entertaining activities in other sections, but you people know better


Oh I know we need activity 
But this kind me activity ?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 29, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The fact Seiko still has an account at all is baffling


Global rules be a bitch.


----------



## Catamount (Jan 29, 2019)

iwandesu said:


> Oh I know we need activity
> But this kind me activity ?


I mean that Mafia section brought some wonderful posters to the site in general, not only here. It has also allowed people who lost interest in NF in general still post at least here. It also generates activity around other sections around the forum by introducing on topic games for different levels of players. However you put it, even with the hiatus the section has from time to time, it is important for the member base and the variety of forum activities.

Thus, hurting the mafia game does not only hurt this section, but a cluster of members from different subforums. Which allows to take it higher than a section ban. This is bad for NF and not only specific players of this game, but possible future activity of other members too.

This is a good opportunity to make staff actually clean up that duping and also take a stand on the rules enforced for a section and for a forum. And ban some cancer cells, yes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Catamount (Jan 29, 2019)

Stelios said:


> Time to take over the world
> commence plan "Fish in the pond" asap


they will never know what hit them


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 29, 2019)

iwandesu said:


> Anyway this section IS my responsability
> So can someone fill me up on the issues?


Gamethrowing, trolling, the usual. Been pretty calm before that because of activity.

Whitewolf and Santi were supposed to be fixing the point values, but never heard anything else on that. Apparently WW quit modding?

You were gonna go to Ann last I heard and have her make me mafia adviser.

I think that sums it up.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 29, 2019)

While i absolutely agree with you me and @Santi cant really ignore the global rules and ban someone from the entire forum for more than the scalling system dictates.
We could easily ban him from our section forever
Anything more would need to be throughly discussed


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 29, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> Gamethrowing, trolling, the usual. Been pretty calm before that because of activity.
> 
> Whitewolf and Santi were supposed to be fixing the point values, but never heard anything else on that. Apparently WW quit modding?
> 
> ...


I completely forgot About this
May as Well do it now given im already doing the OBD helper stuff


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 29, 2019)

iwandesu said:


> I completely forgot About this
> May as Well do it now given im already doing the OBD helper stuff


I was joking  , I mean Ann said I was being considered but me and you never had any conversation about it. 

I'm not stopping you though


----------



## Stelios (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## Ishmael (Jan 29, 2019)

Catamount said:


> It has also allowed people who lost interest in NF in general still post at least here



Lol main reason i stayed, mafia got addicting, it made me rethink leaving the forum, plus the community is a chill one.


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2019)

is a said:


> lmao





Dr. White said:


> I was joking  , I mean Ann said I was being considered but me and you never had any conversation about it.
> 
> I'm not stopping you though


Yo Iwan is funny...


----------



## Catamount (Jan 29, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Lol main reason i stayed, mafia got addicting, it made me rethink leaving the forum, plus the community is a chill one.


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2019)

ooooh mafia drama 



Also Hello.


----------



## On and On (Jan 29, 2019)

Legend said:


> ooooh mafia drama
> 
> 
> 
> Also Hello.



Holy shit @Legend is still around


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2019)

On and On said:


> Holy shit @Legend is still around


From time to time yeah.


----------



## Chibason (Jan 29, 2019)

Wild said:


> Damnit I missed Chiba


Nah man im really making an effort to hang around. Ive been reading a bunch of threads and shit. 

How have you been?


----------



## Chibason (Jan 29, 2019)

Didi said:


> He died


Damn for real?


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 29, 2019)

Chibason said:


> Damn for real?


He left the forum without a word to pretty much anyone, and hasn't been back since. Only sight of him was I think @Stelios saying he was online on some other digital media or something.


----------



## On and On (Jan 29, 2019)

He was always very nice, and good to play with.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 29, 2019)

Legend said:


> From time to time yeah.


Join faves


----------



## Santí (Jan 29, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> Whitewolf and Santi were supposed to be fixing the point values, but never heard anything else on that. Apparently WW quit modding?



Bit of a delay on that, having difficulties crafting something.


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2019)

iwandesu said:


> Join faves


I will once I decide a role.


----------



## Nataly (Jan 29, 2019)

@iwandesu I can't believe you bois don't discuss these matters in the staff section, wasn't it brought up there?
The blacklist has been suggested by many, it is something to look into. Contact hosts and make sure they agree with the idea, it is a formality but I'm pretty sure they won't have a trouble with putting the suggested users on the blacklist.
And @Azeruth has taken care of mafia points already


----------



## Aries (Jan 29, 2019)

Just realized seiko was in my shonen game. Whos up to replace him? can submit any 2 chars you want.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 29, 2019)

Santi said:


> Bit of a delay on that, having difficulties crafting something.


*5* - Participation Star -- Play, _and participate in_, at least one game in at least 6 different months during the year.
- I like 1-2 point per game. It's not really abusable given the nature of mafia game set up, and still allows people to rack up some amount of points, even if they are new or subpar. Turbo games aren't really abused here, and we could just make them worth .5 points specifically to prevent such.



> *2* - Reliable Replacer -- Sub in and finish at least 2 games throughout the year. Only counts if you played more than half the game.


Should probably double the points and half the time. So if you reliably sub twice in the first half of the year, you get 4 points. Do it again for the second half you get 4 more.



> *3* - Host Participation -- Host at least one game in a year.


Me thinks anything in the range of 3-5 points per game hosted should be acceptable. Hosting requires a decent amount of effort and obviously is needed for games to be played. Giving someone 3 points for hosting 1 game, while someone else turning out 6 games a year, is ridiculous.


> *1* - Co-Host Participation -- Co-Host at least one game in a year.


Keep the same but make it per game. Could go to 2 points tbf, and if 6 is used for hosting per game, than just make it 3 since you theoretically do half the work.



> *2* - Player _or_ Play of the Game -- Hosts are given the power to award 0, 1, or 2 points to the player(s) or the play(s) of the game. If a host would rather not have this responsibility, he or she can ask Tiger, Wad, White Wolf, or the players in the game to do so.


Triple or quadruple it. If you put enough effort into a mafia game to get MVP that is a solid amounts time and effort invested. This can only be abused by bias host (mvp version of rep circle), or someone simply just being OP. In the case of the latter, no one should be punished for being awesome at the game.



> *4* - Player _or_ Play of the Month -- The community decides to award 4 points to the one player or play of the month. This can be 'best player of the month', 'most impressive single use of an ability or a deception, or a scum-hunt', etc. Or it can be 'funniest moment', 'biggest derp play of the month'-- whatever the community feels deserves the points. This will be done by nomination in this very thread each month, and a vote will be held. If no one receives a nomination, Tiger, Wad, or White Wolf, will make the decision.


Make it double whatever the above is. Being the standout through a month of play requires even more effort. Should obviously pretty much be the biggest amount of points one can get outside of a theoretical player of the year award.



> *1* - Recruiter -- Each time you bring a new player to the section and can show that they have played a game in at least two different months, you can receive this point. Use this thread to acquire it.


Probably the same as reliable replacer. Recruiting is HEAVILY needed as of now Imo, so bringing in players should be rewarded. I agree with the time frame staying the same, and should probably also make a rule where recruitee has to atleast play like 2 games or something before points are rewarded.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 29, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @iwandesu I can't believe you bois don't discuss these matters in the staff section, wasn't it brought up there?
> The blacklist has been suggested by many, it is something to look into. Contact hosts and make sure they agree with the idea, it is a formality but I'm pretty sure they won't have a trouble with putting the suggested users on the blacklist.
> And @Azeruth has taken care of mafia points already


They only doubled pre-existing points at the time of the crossover, but the amended official list has yet to be crafted.


----------



## Nataly (Jan 29, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> She only doubled pre-existing points at the time of the crossover, but the amended official list has yet to be crafted.


I think Azeruth is a guy
And I got you, I thought he took care of all that was needed for the mafia section as far as points go


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 29, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I think Azeruth is a guy
> And I got you, I thought he took care of all that was needed for the mafia section as far as points go


Lol you quoted me before the edit.


----------



## Karma (Jan 29, 2019)

Aries said:


> Just realized seiko was in my shonen game. Whos up to replace him? can submit any 2 chars you want.


Cobe is still on the sign ups too. He was banned for posting furry porn.


----------



## Aries (Jan 29, 2019)

shame they had good submissions, guess no Law/jiren or yugioh characters for this game


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I think Azeruth is a guy
> And I got you, I thought he took care of all that was needed for the mafia section as far as points go


I am~

I basically just made a list based off the previous year since there wasn't one and I couldn't fulfill a request without an official list. The old system was ended and that list was turned into CC points and then doubled to make up for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jan 29, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> I am~
> 
> I basically just made a list based off the previous year since there wasn't one and I couldn't fulfill a request without an official list. The old system was ended and that list was turned into CC points and then doubled to make up for it.


From what I understood, you were the only one who volunteered to take care of the mess. You did a great job, undoubtedly, and it was noticed. Keep up the work


----------



## Karma (Jan 29, 2019)

@iwandesu can u give me shizune's mafia atendence thread?

I'll use to help keep track of games and who participated throughout the year so people dont miss out on points.

@Dr. White About the points thing. I think game length beyond turbo should also be considered. Like favorites is worth like 3 games due to how big it is.


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 29, 2019)

Aries said:


> Just realized seiko was in my shonen game. Whos up to replace him? can submit any 2 chars you want.



Am I already in or nah?


----------



## Nataly (Jan 29, 2019)

@Ishmael You signed up for it and of course you are in


----------



## Aries (Jan 29, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Am I already in or nah?



Have you in


----------



## Drago (Jan 29, 2019)

Aries said:


> Just realized seiko was in my shonen game. Whos up to replace him? can submit any 2 chars you want.


I can.

Joseph Joestar and Jotaro Kujo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aries (Jan 29, 2019)

Dragomir said:


> I can.
> 
> Joseph Joestar and Jotaro Kujo



Sweet, thank you. Hmm I believe someone else already submitted Jotaro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 29, 2019)

Damn I did?lmao


----------



## God (Jan 29, 2019)

Chibason said:


> Nah man im really making an effort to hang around. Ive been reading a bunch of threads and shit.
> 
> How have you been?



Been better been worse. You?


----------



## Drago (Jan 29, 2019)

Aries said:


> Sweet, thank you. Hmm I believe someone else already submitted Jotaro


If so, then I'll go with Aizen as my second one.


----------



## poutanko (Jan 29, 2019)

@iwandesu check your PM.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2019)

poutanko said:


> @iwandesu check your PM.



Dumb rating


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2019)

@Legend go suck a tit


----------



## poutanko (Jan 29, 2019)

Superman said:


> Dumb rating


Not everything is about you. You're not that important to be talked on my PM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2019)

poutanko said:


> Not everything is about you. You're not that important to be talked on my PM.



Dumb rating


----------



## Catamount (Jan 29, 2019)

Uh, the smell of roasted Sups.


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2019)

Superman said:


> @Legend go suck a tit


Gladly, go find me some fine lady


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2019)

poutanko said:


> Not everything is about you. You're not that important to be talked on my PM.


Bunny


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2019)

Legend said:


> Gladly, go find me some fine lady



Lazy bitch


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> Lazy bitch


The King doesnt do this, his peasants do.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 30, 2019)

Luck said:


> can u give me shizune's mafia atendence thread?


Sure


----------



## Stelios (Jan 30, 2019)

NAAANTS INGONYAMAAAAAAAAA BAGITHI BABAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Chibason (Jan 30, 2019)

Wild said:


> Been better been worse. You?



Same, dude...just completed radiation treatments, awaiting surgery...staying positive


----------



## Chibason (Jan 30, 2019)

Regarding the mafia conduct and potential bans, I laid out a set of rules and regulations back in the day that would have held players accountable for their dasterdly deeds...but not many were receptive


----------



## Marvel (Jan 30, 2019)

Chibason said:


> Regarding the mafia conduct and potential bans, I laid out a set of rules and regulations back in the day that would have held players accountable for their dasterdly deeds...but not many were receptive



What were they


----------



## Chibason (Jan 30, 2019)

Marvel said:


> What were they



I cant possibly remember the exact structure, but basically just a way to punish players who reveal other players roles, neglect to post or use abilities, or intentionally ruin a game in someway...


----------



## Marvel (Jan 30, 2019)

Chibason said:


> I cant possibly remember the exact structure, but basically just a way to punish players who reveal other players roles, neglect to post or use abilities, or intentionally ruin a game in someway...



Don't know anyone in this section that fits the bill only people who neglect to post but that's mainly because of work and time zones lol.


----------



## Marvel (Jan 30, 2019)

You could always talk to @iwandesu  or @Santi to see your rules be implimented


----------



## Chibason (Jan 30, 2019)

Marvel said:


> Don't know anyone in this section that fits the bill only people who neglect to post but that's mainly because of work and time zones lol.


There you used to be multiple trolls who would ruin games one way or another..glad to hear its not as bad now


----------



## Santí (Jan 30, 2019)

Chibason said:


> I cant possibly remember the exact structure, but basically just a way to punish players who reveal other players roles, neglect to post or use abilities, or intentionally ruin a game in someway...



Well, the difference between now and then is that we have our own section and local representatives who can remove anyone from the section if they intentionally disrupt games.


----------



## God (Jan 30, 2019)

Chibason said:


> Same, dude...just completed radiation treatments, awaiting surgery...staying positive





Cancer, bro?


----------



## Chibason (Jan 30, 2019)

Santi said:


> Well, the difference between now and then is that we have our own section and local representatives who can remove anyone from the section if they intentionally disrupt games.



Good



Wild said:


> Cancer, bro?



Indeed, man. Been dealing with it for some time now


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 30, 2019)

Chibason said:


> Good
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, man. Been dealing with it for some time now



I wish you well and the best, keep your head up bro, there's always light ahead of dark days.


----------



## Chibason (Jan 30, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> I wish you well and the best, keep your head up bro, there's always light ahead of dark days.


Thanks dude. I dont let it get the best of me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stelios (Jan 30, 2019)

Anyone here who plays MTG that wants to discover God?


----------



## God (Jan 30, 2019)

Chibason said:


> Indeed, man. Been dealing with it for some time now



Why is it always the good ones?


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 30, 2019)

What i am surprised is why seiko is not banned  ? Section ban is pretty light for what he did.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 30, 2019)

Also i dont like owl and starlight Ashley it seems like they all ganged upto ruin this game.


----------



## Marvel (Jan 30, 2019)

Chibason said:


> Thanks dude. I dont let it get the best of me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Jan 30, 2019)

Jesse said:


> What i am surprised is why seiko is not banned  ? Section ban is pretty light for what he did.



I mean....sabotaging 1 singular game in one section dosen't warrant anything more than a section ban especially since starlight ashley posted it knwoing good and damn well what it was.


----------



## Marvel (Jan 30, 2019)

@Jesse I'm assuming you're pinkman on OJ


----------



## Marvel (Jan 30, 2019)

Wild said:


> Why is it always the good ones?


Because when it happens to a Bad Person it's a good thing


----------



## Marvel (Jan 30, 2019)

@jayjay³² where have you been bro?

Also @The Death & The Strawberry @Hi no Ishi @SakuraLover16 I think you guys would really like mafia. players aside the game is pretty fun and is similair to @Charmed 's 
road to ninja games


----------



## Didi (Jan 30, 2019)

whoah wtf @Chibason
gl with cancer, i hope u beat it


----------



## Chibason (Jan 30, 2019)

Didi said:


> whoah wtf @Chibason
> gl with cancer, i hope u beat it


Thanks bro, im just hoping i can avoid chemo in the process


----------



## Chibason (Jan 30, 2019)

I signed up for one game, but it seems like a lot of games are in Limbo...

If anyone needs a replacement player let ya boy know. Id truly like to play again, its been far too long

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2019)

Chibabro


----------



## novaselinenever (Jan 30, 2019)

Chibason said:


> I signed up for one game, but it seems like a lot of games are in Limbo...
> 
> If anyone needs a replacement player let ya boy know. Id truly like to play again, its been far too long


This one should be the next to start (next week). There might be room for one more.


----------



## Chibason (Jan 30, 2019)

Legend said:


> Chibabro


Chef Legendu


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2019)

Chibason said:


> Chef Legendu


Hope things get better bro


----------



## Chibason (Jan 30, 2019)

Legend said:


> Hope things get better bro


Ah im sure they will

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2019)

@Dragon D. Luffy I am.....I am through with that manga.


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2019)

Chibason said:


> Ah im sure they will


Good shit


----------



## Chibason (Jan 31, 2019)

Superman said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy I am.....I am through with that manga.


Which manga, bro?


----------



## God (Jan 31, 2019)

I’d like to know too


----------



## Chibason (Jan 31, 2019)

Wild said:


> I’d like to know too



Im reading a shitload currently...
One Piece
SNK
Boruto
DB Super
One Punch Man
HxH
Chainsaw man
Vinland Saga
Goblin Slayer

...looking for something new as well


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 31, 2019)

Chibason said:


> Boruto


----------



## God (Jan 31, 2019)

Chibason said:


> Im reading a shitload currently...
> One Piece
> SNK
> Boruto
> ...



One piece? Pass. Boruto? In your dreams LOL. Db super? Just watch the anime.

Everything else.  FUCK. YES. 

If you like chainsaw man, you should check out the mangaka’s previous work fire punch. Oh and platinum always shills uratarou. The ending was bullshit but it was good 50 chapters of shit before that.


----------



## God (Jan 31, 2019)

Right now I’m reading needless.


----------



## Chibason (Jan 31, 2019)

Wild said:


> Right now I’m reading needless.





Jeroen said:


>



Come on man, its not on par with Naruto but i find myself still interested in the ninja world



Wild said:


> One piece? Pass. Boruto? In your dreams LOL. Db super? Just watch the anime.
> 
> Everything else.  FUCK. YES.
> 
> If you like chainsaw man, you should check out the mangaka’s previous work fire punch. Oh and platinum always shills uratarou. The ending was bullshit but it was good 50 chapters of shit before that.



I watch the Super anime too, but you know im primarily a manga guy...and thanks for the suggestions, ill check into Fire Punch, Needless, and Uratarou.


----------



## God (Jan 31, 2019)

Chibason said:


> Come on man, its not on par with Naruto but i find myself still interested in the ninja world
> 
> 
> 
> I watch the Super anime too, but you know im primarily a manga guy...and thanks for the suggestions, ill check into Fire Punch, Needless, and Uratarou.



I prefer reading manga too, but the primary canon is the anime. Apparently the editor is changing stuff around.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 31, 2019)

Chibason said:


> Come on man, its not on par with Naruto but i find myself still interested in the ninja world



> not on par with Naruto

I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## Chibason (Jan 31, 2019)

Jeroen said:


> > not on par with Naruto
> 
> I don't even know where to begin.



Dude, its worth my 10 minutes a month



Wild said:


> I prefer reading manga too, but the primary canon is the anime. Apparently the editor is changing stuff around.



Yeah the stories certainly differ to some extent, but thats cool with me


----------



## God (Jan 31, 2019)

Chibason said:


> Yeah the stories certainly differ to some extent, but thats cool with me



I just wanna watch BROLY


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 31, 2019)

Chibason said:


> Dude, its worth my 10 minutes a month



That's 10 minutes you could have spent doing absolutely nothing.
And you would have spent it better.


----------



## Chibason (Jan 31, 2019)

Jeroen said:


> That's 10 minutes you could have spent doing absolutely nothing.
> And you would have spent it better.



Haters gonna hate I see



Wild said:


> I just wanna watch BROLY



I started streaming it today but then i decided I need to watch it in the theater. CK is supposed to go watch it with me soon


----------



## God (Jan 31, 2019)

Chibason said:


> I started streaming it today but then i decided I need to watch it in the theater. CK is supposed to go watch it with me soon



Niiiiice


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 31, 2019)

Chibason said:


> Haters gonna hate I see





Now I feel bad. 

I've gotten old....


----------



## Chibason (Jan 31, 2019)

Jeroen said:


> Now I feel bad.
> 
> I've gotten old....


Still young to an old timer like myself


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 31, 2019)

Chibason said:


> Still young to an old timer like myself



Your flattery heals my sadness.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 31, 2019)

Superman said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy I am.....I am through with that manga.



No... you are not.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 31, 2019)

Chibason said:


> Which manga, bro?



The best romcom since Friends.

see it again.


----------



## Chibason (Jan 31, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The best romcom since Friends.
> 
> see it again.


Ah ok...well its not my kind of manga


----------



## God (Jan 31, 2019)

I’ve been seeing that manga everywhere 

Fuckin romance


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 31, 2019)

Don't worry, I won't question your manliness if you read it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 31, 2019)

So

What happened in the one piece game


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 31, 2019)

Lord Genome said:


> So
> 
> What happened in the one piece game



Seiko signed up, asked to be modkilled on Day 2, then the host invited him to a dead chat and told the people in there who the scum was. He immediatelly revealed it in the Alley.

He probably signed up just to troll the game.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Magic (Jan 31, 2019)

First mistake was thinking it's okay to tell dead players info. You should do that on a case by case basis and even then it's still a risk. You risk compromising your setup and hard work. 

Anyone can pm other townies or rep them saying x and y is whatever.


----------



## Catamount (Jan 31, 2019)

RemChu said:


> First mistake was thinking it's okay to tell dead players info. You should do that on a case by case basis and even then it's still a risk. You risk compromising your setup and hard work.
> 
> Anyone can pm other townies or rep them saying x and y is whatever.


In fact, Seiko was not even dead cause of the game. Modkilled. I would say that modkills have nothing to do with the game once they are removed from the list at all. Not being added to the chat with actual players.


----------



## Magic (Jan 31, 2019)

Catamount said:


> In fact, Seiko was not even dead cause of the game. Modkilled. I would say that modkills have nothing to do with the game once they are removed from the list at all. Not being added to the chat with actual players.


he posted 1 post entire game "I'm out koolaid man emote" 

Sooooo yeah someone who signs up and then shows zero interest, should not be even in the dead chat. That was his first disrespect to the host.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 31, 2019)

Dragonmir worked so hard on that game too....


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2019)

@Chibason My Hero Academia


----------



## Aries (Feb 1, 2019)

This section needs its own banner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Feb 1, 2019)

With so many contests going on at the moment, if the banner contest for this section gets approved, it probably won't start any time very soon.
But I agree, banner for mafia is a great idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chibason (Feb 1, 2019)

Legend said:


> @Chibason My Hero Academia


Ah im not caught up on that manga yet


----------



## Catamount (Feb 1, 2019)

Nataly said:


> With so many contests going on at the moment, if the banner contest for this section gets approved, it probably won't start any time very soon.
> But I agree, banner for mafia is a great idea


> implying there will bemore than one entry
Hard optimistic tbh


----------



## Nataly (Feb 1, 2019)

Catamount said:


> > implying there will bemore than one entry
> Hard optimistic tbh


but there is always hope


----------



## Oddjutsu (Feb 1, 2019)

Everybody should enter favourites, this year's game will be glorious.   

Next years game will top it


----------



## Stelios (Feb 1, 2019)

how awesome is that from 1 to 10



if one of you makes an avatar out of it , you have to pay


----------



## Catamount (Feb 1, 2019)

The only thing that excuses you is that you have a kid and have to be interested in kid stuff.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 1, 2019)

Catamount said:


> The only thing that excuses you is that yoy have a kid and have to be interested in kid stuff.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Stelios (Feb 1, 2019)

I mean we can talk about technology stocks darling and how it sucks to be a QA climbing the corporate ladder
but then again I don't think that's the reason you are here


----------



## Catamount (Feb 1, 2019)

Stelios said:


> I mean we can talk about technology stocks darling and how it sucks to be a QA climbing the corporate ladder
> but then again I don't think that's the reason you are here


Fuck being QA and fuck the corporal ladder, I want my high morals, principles and reserved spot in valhalla back


----------



## Stelios (Feb 1, 2019)

Catamount said:


> Fuck being QA and fuck the corporal ladder, I want my high morals, principles and reserved spot in valhalla back



The main question is  :
What do you want to achieve and what are you willing to sacrifice to get it?


----------



## Catamount (Feb 1, 2019)

Ok what anime is that fanart from
Lets discuss it


----------



## Nataly (Feb 1, 2019)

Those stocks will make great avatars


----------



## Catamount (Feb 1, 2019)

Nataly for the rescue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 1, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Those stocks will make great avatars

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Feb 1, 2019)

I'll give it a try


----------



## Stelios (Feb 1, 2019)

Catamount said:


> Ok what anime is that fanart from
> Lets discuss it



Are you trolling me Cat?
Feudal era Son Goku and Vegeta  from Dragonball

Imagine a Vagabond style manga like with Son Goku and Vegeta.
No flashy abilities or power ups but their personalities intact in that age


----------



## Catamount (Feb 1, 2019)

Stelios said:


> Are you trolling me Cat?
> Feudal era Son Goku and Vegeta  from Dragonball
> 
> Imagine a Vagabond style manga like with Son Goku and Vegeta.
> No flashy abilities or power ups but their personalities intact in that age




Just a bit of trolling, yes. A tiny bit. 

I don't like the drawing style and don't watch it just for the story. I like it when it matches my understanding of aesthetics. I just wanted to poke you while you are here, sorry (a bit)


----------



## Stelios (Feb 1, 2019)

Catamount said:


> Just a bit of trolling, yes. A tiny bit.
> 
> I don't like the drawing style and don't watch it just for the story. I like it when it matches my understanding of aesthetics. I just wanted to poke you while you are here, sorry (a bit)




Ok I'll bite. 


Show me a fanart that matches your understanding of aesthetics


----------



## Catamount (Feb 1, 2019)

Stelios said:


> Ok I'll bite.
> 
> 
> Show me a fanart that matches your understanding of aesthetics


I do not mean fanart, I mean Dragonball. (which my phone fixed to Goya two times when I wanted to type "Goku from" uhm talk about aesthetics)  Ofc I like staring at the Japanese ancient armor wtf
But
As you said
I guess I do not come here to discuss my visits to the museums to see rare collections of such armor and see the live presentations of it by the actual Japanese fuckers


----------



## Stelios (Feb 1, 2019)

Catamount said:


> I do not mean fanart, I mean Dragonball. (which my phone fixed to Goya two times when I wanted to type "Goku from" uhm talk about aesthetics)  Ofc I like staring at the Japanese ancient armor wtf
> But
> As you said
> I guess I do not come here to discuss my visits to the museums to see rare collections of such armor and see the live presentations of it by the actual Japanese fuckers





don't be afraid

Show me something you find aesthetically pleasing. Whatever that is


----------



## Catamount (Feb 1, 2019)

Stelios said:


> don't be afraid
> 
> Show me something you find aesthetically pleasing. Whatever that is



I am not in a mood to dwell into anime/manga tastes, so imma just PM you abusive shit. So the next time you do not try to troll me in return.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 1, 2019)

Catamount said:


> I am not in a mood to dwell into anime/manga tastes, so imma just PM you abusive shit. So the next time you do not try to troll me in return.



Before I click
they better not be Cats
Catamount


----------



## Nataly (Feb 1, 2019)

Here is my try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Feb 1, 2019)

Stelios said:


> Before I click
> they better not be Cats
> Catamount


There are different kinds on nudes.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 1, 2019)

But you get none.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 1, 2019)

I knew you would be sending me cats , from the minute it took you 30 minutes to reply
when I picked your "aesthetics" comment


----------



## Catamount (Feb 1, 2019)

Stelios said:


> I knew you would be sending me cats , from the minute it took you 30 minutes to reply
> when I picked your "aesthetics" comment


The area was hostile to alliance and friendly to horde, wtf how was a quick reply to NF more important


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 2, 2019)

Catamount said:


> The area was hostile to alliance and friendly to horde, wtf how was a quick reply to NF more important



Ugh......Alliance.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 2, 2019)

Superman said:


> Ugh......Alliance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 2, 2019)

Aries said:


> This section needs its own banner



The mafia-gif you made for this thread would be a perfect banner for the section

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 2, 2019)

Reduce Reuse Recycle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Feb 2, 2019)

When were the peak years of mafia on this site


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 2, 2019)

Nataly said:


> When were the peak years of mafia on this site


2012-2013


----------



## Aries (Feb 2, 2019)

Nataly said:


> When were the peak years of mafia on this site



2011-mid 2012. Thats more or less where mafia was at its highest popularity. Every section was more or less running 30+ player mafia games. The community was at its most controversial during that time period, The Mafia FC was pretty much the alley with its shitposting galore. 10K posts at a weekly basis. Mods breathing down our necks. Good times

By mid 2012 majority of the players started leaving and mods pretty much started doing rules to cut the legs out of the mafia community. Ala taking out prizes, banning mafia games from other sections and regulating us to a tiny corner in the arcade and then the blender/chatterbox for a few years before we got our own section in 2015.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 2, 2019)

I dunno but when I joined in 2014, mafia was already "dieing".

It's 2019 and mafia is still "dieing" though, so not much changed.


----------



## Nataly (Feb 2, 2019)

Thanks, guys, I really appreciate the insight and some history of this section


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 2, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I dunno but when I joined in 2014, mafia was already "dieing".
> 
> It's 2019 and mafia is still "dieing" though, so not much changed.


It is a slow death....jeez DDL


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 2, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Thanks, guys, I really appreciate the insight and some history of this section


Back then in 2012-13 there were so many games to sign up for that getting overloaded playing multiple games at the same time was a real possible issue, I know one time I was in like 5 games at the same time so in one of them I just spammed Vulpix posts mostly. There was a lot more drama and a lot of great players/hosts that have since left were active like James, Patchouli, Absolute Justice, Shin-Z, Firestormer, etc. Top tier games like Wormo's Naruto one, War of the Realms, Favorites III, two great Kingdom Hearts games, etc.

I started playing mafia just in time to experience the back end of the golden age of mafia on NF.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 2, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I dunno but when I joined in 2014, mafia was already "dieing".
> 
> It's 2019 and mafia is still "dieing" though, so not much changed.


We have lulls, the last one was pretty bad but thing are picking up again.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 4, 2019)

Nataly said:


> When were the peak years of mafia on this site


Yeah i joined around '09 when it was experiencing a rebirth, then it rapidly increased over the next few years...id say 2010-12 were the hay days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chibason (Feb 4, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Back then in 2012-13 there were so many games to sign up for that getting overloaded playing multiple games at the same time was a real possible issue, I know one time I was in like 5 games at the same time so in one of them I just spammed Vulpix posts mostly. There was a lot more drama and a lot of great players/hosts that have since left were active like James, Patchouli, Absolute Justice, Shin-Z, Firestormer, etc. Top tier games like Wormo's Naruto one, War of the Realms, Favorites III, two great Kingdom Hearts games, etc.
> 
> I started playing mafia just in time to experience the back end of the golden age of mafia on NF.


James and Wormobro's games were always top notch. Its the level i aspired to be as a host


----------



## Chibason (Feb 4, 2019)

Going into the lab...devising a new game.

Has anyone hosted a *Shingeki no Kyojin* game in recent memory? I have a few ideas for some potentially new and interesting mechanics


----------



## God (Feb 4, 2019)

2010-2012 was peak mafia like Chiba said. 99% of the people here weren’t even around to see my domination of the game when it was at a higher level. Fuck, I was BOSS


----------



## Chibason (Feb 4, 2019)

Ok rather than doing an SnK game i think ill stick with my usual theme, old school nostalgia based games, and do Mortal Kombat instead...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 4, 2019)

Wild said:


> 2010-2012 was peak mafia like Chiba said. 99% of the people here weren’t even around to see my domination of the game when it was at a higher level. Fuck, I was BOSS



dude those are the years in which you were the d1 lynch lmao


----------



## God (Feb 4, 2019)

Didi said:


> dude those are the years in which you were the d1 lynch lmao



That went on for maybe 6 months till I ragequit. When I came back, I was raping face. Ask Chiba and rofl. You weren’t there so you wouldn’t know.


----------



## Didi (Feb 4, 2019)

Wild said:


> That went on for maybe 6 months till I ragequit. When I came back, I was raping face. Ask Chiba and rofl. You weren’t there so you wouldn’t know.



I'm just teasing, I saw you perform well in 1 game in 2012

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Feb 4, 2019)

Didi said:


> I'm just teasing, I saw you perform well in 1 game in 2012


----------



## Chibason (Feb 4, 2019)

I was one of the first to staunchly refuse to Day 1 you, bro


----------



## God (Feb 4, 2019)

Chibason said:


> I was one of the first to staunchly refuse to Day 1 you, bro



Yep you were like “cubey is actually a bro”


----------



## Chibason (Feb 4, 2019)

Wild said:


> Yep you were like “cubey is actually a bro”


Indeed


----------



## Chibason (Feb 4, 2019)

So im already coming up with some great 'new' mechanics, gonna develop this MK game so hopefully i could get 25-30 players. You guys let me know if youre interested

*EDIT*: For those who dont know my games, theyre usually fast paced, action packed, complex and conditional ability driven murder fests.

I can guarantee it will be fun while it lasts

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## God (Feb 4, 2019)

I’m down


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 4, 2019)

ah 2011-2012 wad

the PEAK mafia player


----------



## JoJo (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 4, 2019)

@Chibason just please please.....do not he like all these pussy hosts that make limited shot abilities. And make so many damn roles invulnerable to every damn thing.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 4, 2019)

Superman said:


> @Chibason just please please.....do not he like all these pussy hosts that make limited shot abilities. And make so many damn roles invulnerable to every damn thing.


... so yoy could inactifag through one awesome role and then rage quit through another when policy lynched for the previous inactifagging?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 4, 2019)

Why are you not playing my game, Vasto?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 4, 2019)

Catamount said:


> ... so yoy could inactifag through one awesome role and then rage quit through another when policy lynched for the previous inactifagging?



Go in a corner.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Why are you not playing my game, Vasto?



I may he done in general.


----------



## Nataly (Feb 4, 2019)

Superman said:


> I may he done in general.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 4, 2019)

Nataly said:


>


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 4, 2019)

But my game is full of limited shot abilities and roles invulnerable to every damn thing! Sure you don't wanna miss a chance to complain.


----------



## Didi (Feb 4, 2019)

Ah, 2010-2011 Didi

The PEAKEST mafia player


----------



## Chibason (Feb 4, 2019)

Superman said:


> @Chibason just please please.....do not he like all these pussy hosts that make limited shot abilities. And make so many damn roles invulnerable to every damn thing.


No worries, bro. Players will be vulnerable, abilities will not be strictly limited...and people will die hard and fast

My games are here for a fun time, not a long time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## On and On (Feb 4, 2019)

Didi said:


> dude those are the years in which you were the d1 lynch lmao



Cubey was policy lynch for aaaaages.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 4, 2019)

Superman said:


> Go in a corner.
> 
> 
> 
> I may he done in general.


Have I ever given you a killing role? What if I promised you a game where you 100% will have a kill shot?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 4, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Have I ever given you a killing role? What if I promised you a game where you 100% will have a kill shot?



Why would do do such madness?


----------



## Aries (Feb 4, 2019)

Vasto knows after offing me was his peak in mafia. Nothing else can compare, he tasted nirvana and now hes satisfied.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 4, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Have I ever given you a killing role? What if I promised you a game where you 100% will have a kill shot?


A one time killshot usable only on certain condition that depends on at least two other players.
The spite will be real.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 5, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Have I ever given you a killing role? What if I promised you a game where you 100% will have a kill shot?



My heart is so not in it that I have not even signed up for favorites. There is no one in any game I really want to murder. Killing @Aries really did complete me. I.....am empty.


----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 5, 2019)

Superman said:


> My heart is so not in it that I have not even signed up for favorites. There is no one in any game I really want to murder. Killing @Aries really did complete me. I.....am empty.


But how do you gain more spite if you don't give people a chance to provoke your wrath?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 5, 2019)

nfcnorth said:


> But how do you gain more spite if you don't give people a chance to provoke your wrath?



You all provoked me without any outlet for so long that my wrath choked on itself.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 5, 2019)

someone should make a vasto specific mafia game

15 players

1 crazy gunman (vasto) 
7 suicidal maniacs
7 murder contracts

no lynches

point of the game is for vasto to shoot all 7 murder contracts dead before the 7 suicidal maniacs bait him into shooting them all instead


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 5, 2019)

Saw the tags in the Aries game.

Gifted is the only one who still had access to the Frog account, so it was obviously and definitely him.

At this point, calling for a blacklist seems prudent.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 5, 2019)

Not even a minute too late.


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2019)

is a said:


> Saw the tags in the Aries game.
> 
> Gifted is the only one who still had access to the Frog account, so it was obviously and definitely him.
> 
> At this point, calling for a blacklist seems prudent.


What happened this time?


----------



## poutanko (Feb 5, 2019)

RemChu said:


> What happened this time?


>Revealing his role (would be DDL's role) and asked scum to kill him
>saying n word several times
>saying hail h*tler twice
>calling nfcnorth b**** and dropping f bomb on him
I think that's all


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2019)

Hahaha @Marvel LOL, that gave me a good laugh.


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2019)

Did this happen in a vacuum, or was everyone voting Gifted?


----------



## Didi (Feb 5, 2019)

poutanko said:


> >Revealing his role (would be DDL's role) and asked scum to kill him
> >saying n word several times
> >saying hail h*tler twice
> >calling nfcnorth b**** and dropping f bomb on him
> I think that's all



yes but don't forget, we're just as bad as him because we call him dumb


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2019)

lawlz pure luls


----------



## poutanko (Feb 5, 2019)

Didi said:


> yes but don't forget, we're just as bad as him because we call him dumb


You can cuddle him


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2019)

He plays normal on OJ right?


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2019)

You guys brought this on yourselves. Gifted did nothing wrong.


----------



## poutanko (Feb 5, 2019)

RemChu said:


> He plays normal on OJ right?


Dropping f bomb regularly in OJ. From what I know he's under mods watch there


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2019)

poutanko said:


> >Revealing his role (would be DDL's role) and asked scum to kill him
> >saying n word several times
> >saying hail h*tler twice
> >calling nfcnorth b**** and dropping f bomb on him
> I think that's all


Nfc is always polite, seems really uncalled for.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 5, 2019)

poutanko said:


> Dropping f bomb regularly in OJ. From what I know he's under mods watch there



Go to OJ and make fun of the mods saying even NF banned Gifted faster then they did.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 5, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Did this happen in a vacuum, or was everyone voting Gifted?



Nah iwandesu asked me to replace GIfted (who couldn't play because he's sectioned), I said yes, and Gifted immediately logged in the Frog suckpuppet account and dumped his role there.


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Nah iwandesu asked me to replaced GIfted (who couldn't play because he's sectioned), I said yes, and Gifted immediately logged in the Frog suckpuppet account and dumped his role there.


Wow. No words.

Fact he dug through pms to get the frog account lol....

That frog account is cursed, wad you should kill it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 5, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Wow. No words.
> 
> Fact he dug through pms to get the frog account lol....
> 
> That frog account is cursed, wad you should kill it.



Soca banned it.


----------



## God (Feb 5, 2019)

On and On said:


> Cubey was policy lynch for aaaaages.



I haven’t forgotten my legendary performance in your hodgepodge game where I got culted night 1


----------



## Catamount (Feb 5, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Nfc is always polite, seems really uncalled for.


If there is a player here you gotta be retarded to attack, it's nfcnorth tbh
Like choosing the superchillest one


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 5, 2019)

What did gifted do specifically? I thought he had no play in dragomirs game being ruined.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 5, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> What did gifted do specifically? I thought he had no play in dragomirs game being ruined.



Not to be outdone, he caused a ruckus in @Aries and @Nataly game.


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 5, 2019)

*sigh* I apologize for his behavior for What ever it's worth, I hold no personal control over him but hoped that he'd chill out a little by talking to him about what's been going on. 

I'm sorry to those who games have been ruined. I'm no host but I know that hard work not paying off because of someone else mishaps can be irritating.


----------



## poutanko (Feb 5, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Go to OJ and make fun of the mods saying even NF banned Gifted faster then they did.


I'm surprised to know they tolerated it since they even warned WAD only for saying "baka" 

Gifted should be banned since Pokemon game tbh (before Mystic's and WAD's game happened)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 5, 2019)

No one is going to blame you @Ishmael . It is actually commendable that you tried.


----------



## Nataly (Feb 5, 2019)

Damn it all 
Did he get permabanned from the section and had his sock puppet permabanned?


----------



## Nataly (Feb 5, 2019)

Superman said:


> Not to be outdone, he caused a ruckus in @Aries and @Nataly game.


Thank you, Supes

And I was sleeping at that time


----------



## God (Feb 5, 2019)

@Nello


----------



## Karma (Feb 6, 2019)

@Catamount it's from this thread


----------



## Catamount (Feb 6, 2019)

Luck said:


> @Catamount it's from this thread


I know, I am just horrified by the idea of jim and ddj being in action together in the thread where pple unironically ask for relationship advice.
This is just.
Just.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 6, 2019)

I would give you advice for free. 11 years married , 13 together with my other half. 
However I can't give more than two fucks.
Me trying to avert you from killing yourselves from time to time is already too much 
so good luck doing your own mistakes and learning the hard way.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 6, 2019)

Also it's the year of the pig in China
It's my year bitches

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Feb 6, 2019)

Stelios said:


> I would give you advice for free. 11 years married , 13 together with my other half.
> However I can't give more than two fucks.
> Me trying to avert you from killing yourselves from time to time is already too much
> so good luck doing your own mistakes and learning the hard way.


 May I meme this


----------



## Stelios (Feb 6, 2019)

Catamount said:


> May I meme this


----------



## On and On (Feb 6, 2019)

Who gets married anymore


----------



## Chibason (Feb 7, 2019)

Hey guys, am i free to post the sign up thread for my Mortal Kombat game?


----------



## Karma (Feb 7, 2019)

Chibason said:


> Hey guys, am i free to post the sign up thread for my Mortal Kombat game?


U can post sign up threads whenever u want


----------



## Chibason (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Drago (Feb 7, 2019)

Better signup folks .


----------



## Chibason (Feb 7, 2019)

Dragomir said:


> Better signup folks .



What are Warrior Cats bro?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 7, 2019)

I hope we are not trying to put games in queues... again.

Since I joined in 2014 we have never had queues, and never needed them. It's only a problem if people are trying to host 3-4 games at once, but that doesn't seem to be the case.

I'm gonna host my game when Aries's and OaO's games are over halfway ended. I will ignore nova's game since it's too small to compete for traffic. But having each game wait until the other is completely finished is silly.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 7, 2019)

Like a while ago Shizune tried to force everyone to use queues and it ended up with the forum not having any game for over a month because he queued behind CR, and CR did his thing.

Like it's okay if there is a little overlap between games. When most players who are in one game are dead in the other.


----------



## Drago (Feb 7, 2019)

Chibason said:


> What are Warrior Cats bro?


A book series.


----------



## Aries (Feb 7, 2019)

Im gonna host a Marvel vs DC Mafia Game sometime in March or Early April. Im going to make a list eligible characters/potential roles. Players will submit each 1 Marvel or DC Hero and 1 Marvel and DC Villain. Once I finish up my lists will make the sign up thread


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 7, 2019)

Aries said:


> Im gonna host a Marvel vs DC Mafia Game sometime in March or Early April. Im going to make a list eligible characters/potential roles. Players will submit each 1 Marvel or DC Hero and 1 Marvel and DC Villain. Once I finish up my lists will make the sign up thread




Ouuuuuuuuuu yessirrrr


----------



## Stelios (Feb 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 7, 2019)

I like how people are only host here and then try to act like they run the section. It always tickled me with giggles.


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 7, 2019)

Aries got me hype btw, 

Has a game based on real life mafia ever been made?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 7, 2019)

Nobody wanna play that shit.


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 7, 2019)

Grey Wolf said:


> Nobody wanna play that shit.



I find it pretty interesting, it also wouldn't be role madness which boost the appeal of the game.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 7, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Aries got me hype btw,
> 
> Has a game based on real life mafia ever been made?


How do you imagine it? It would be just a vanilla game.
I mean I played usual and with flavour mafia irl so I am not sure how it is different from online. 
Unless you actually mean the Sopranos


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 7, 2019)

Catamount said:


> How do you imagine it? It would be just a vanilla game.



Yeah it's really the idea of the mob bosses, being incorporated into the game thst interests me. Nothing role crazy. I lean more towards these type of games tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 7, 2019)

So I need tips making my first mafia game's roles the theme is jojos bizarre adventure all star battle


----------



## Catamount (Feb 7, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Yeah it's really the idea of the mob bosses, being incorporated into the game thst interests me. Nothing role crazy. I lean more towards these type of games tbh.


I see, I imagined you have meant the imitation of an irl _game_ of mafia for some reason. I am just hurr durr again.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2019)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> So I need tips making my first mafia game's roles the theme is jojos bizarre adventure all star battle



Do make it small(15-20). Make sure you go over the abilities and make it balanced.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 7, 2019)

Balances but it's Jojo. Also there's 30 roles curecurre


----------



## Chibason (Feb 8, 2019)

You can look at other games and tweak roles to fit your game


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2019)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> Balances but it's Jojo. Also there's 30 roles curecurre



Is it a certain arc for jojo or the series so far? And pm me the roles.


----------



## Karma (Feb 8, 2019)

Has there ever been an Alien Vs Predator themed game here before?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2019)

Luck said:


> Has there ever been an Alien Vs Predator themed game here before?



No


----------



## Aries (Feb 8, 2019)

Luck said:


> Has there ever been an Alien Vs Predator themed game here before?



Hosted one a few years back


----------



## Stelios (Feb 8, 2019)

@Didi 

Ze is van mij
Ze zegt dat ik alles voor haar ben
Dat ik haar het allerbeste ken
Dat ze aan mij denkt op elk moment
Ze is van mij


----------



## Karma (Feb 8, 2019)

Aries said:


> Hosted one a few years back


Humans = Townies, Predator = Mafia and Alien = Cultist?


----------



## Stelios (Feb 8, 2019)

Peedator?


----------



## Karma (Feb 8, 2019)

Stelios said:


> Peedator?


It was autocorrect's fault


----------



## Stelios (Feb 8, 2019)

Luck said:


> It was autocorrect's fault



_There are no mistakes_, _only happy accidents
_


----------



## Catamount (Feb 8, 2019)

Luck said:


> It was autocorrect's fault


So, the autocorrect knows Peedator, but does not know Predator? Is it on remember the most often used words mode?..


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 8, 2019)

Superman said:


> Is it a certain arc for jojo or the series so far? And pm me the roles.


All 8 parts


----------



## Karma (Feb 8, 2019)

Catamount said:


> So, the autocorrect knows Peedator, but does not know Predator?


I know I selected the first option I saw. I dont know how peedator got there 


Catamount said:


> Is it on remember the most often used words mode?..


No clue


----------



## Catamount (Feb 8, 2019)

Thank you for sharing the screenshot! Allow me a minute to check it.


----------



## Didi (Feb 8, 2019)

Stelios said:


> @Didi
> 
> Ze is van mij
> Ze zegt dat ik alles voor haar ben
> ...



R u a wizard
Never heard of this until just now after ur post it showed up in the voice which my parents watch


----------



## Nataly (Feb 8, 2019)

In all honesty, Peedator sounds like a funny new word :ho


----------



## Stelios (Feb 8, 2019)

Didi said:


> R u a wizard
> Never heard of this until just now after ur post it showed up in the voice which my parents watch


----------



## On and On (Feb 9, 2019)

Hello lovelies,

my game only needs 3 more people to get started (once the Shounen Jump game is over), and if you're reading this and haven't signed-up yet, I'd love to have you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 9, 2019)

Yeah their was an aliens vs predator game @Aries hosted a few years back. Me and @hammer won it for town.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 9, 2019)

My first CR game was his, maybe first, Marvel game. I was Punisher and I identified the whole damn Mafia on like Day 1..they were all Comics section dudes..they were the Sinister 6 IIRC

Then they converted me to Mafia and took control of my Vig abilities...but I refused to work with them. Good times

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 9, 2019)

Luck said:


> Humans = Townies, Predator = Mafia and Alien = Cultist?




It was a different format, Predator was just a serial killer, alien was a cultist and humans/townies


----------



## Chibason (Feb 9, 2019)

@Aries Any idea what year that was?


----------



## Aries (Feb 9, 2019)

after seeing some resident evil gameplay and remembering that alien game I honestly want to make a "survivor horror" mafia game


----------



## Aries (Feb 9, 2019)

Chibason said:


> @Aries Any idea what year that was?



the alien game was in early 2016, was in a phoenix cycle during that time, rising from the ashes and reinventing my style.

Spiderman game was like in 2011, man that game was fun to watch. that negate ability really changed things.


----------



## StarlightAshley (Feb 10, 2019)

Marvel said:


> I mean....sabotaging 1 singular game in one section dosen't warrant anything more than a section ban especially since starlight ashley posted it knwoing good and damn well what it was.


LOL I had no idea what it was I don't know anything about Mafia! Where did you get that idea? 


Jesse said:


> Also i dont like owl and starlight Ashley it seems like they all ganged upto ruin this game.


I like Owl, they're my friend! Good friends are like stars you don't always see them but you know they're always there!! :star:star


----------



## poutanko (Feb 10, 2019)

StarlightAshley said:


> LOL I had no idea what it was I don't know anything about Mafia! Where did you get that idea?
> 
> I like Owl, they're my friend! Good friends are like stars you don't always see them but you know they're always there!! :star:star


----------



## Catamount (Feb 10, 2019)

poutanko said:


>


----------



## StarlightAshley (Feb 10, 2019)

So what are you guys up to? Has anyone ever played D&D before!?  I've always wanted to try it!!!


----------



## Catamount (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Catamount (Feb 10, 2019)

@poutanko


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 10, 2019)

@Aries if you make an resident game make it an series. I'd play.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 10, 2019)

Oh, and we aren't have an yearly awards for 2018? Not that I think I played enough for any games, but I played some.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 10, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Oddjutsu 


Get wrecked Underworld Broker and Poutanko


----------



## poutanko (Feb 10, 2019)

Superman said:


> Happy Birthday @Oddjutsu
> 
> 
> Get wrecked Underworld Broker and Poutanko


Already did in game thread


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 10, 2019)

poutanko said:


> Already did in game thread


It was not here so does not count.....



Fuck you poutanko


----------



## Catamount (Feb 10, 2019)

@Oddjutsu hurr durr


----------



## On and On (Feb 10, 2019)

Galileo

Meeting some friends at a bar downtown to play this real-life mafia varient


----------



## On and On (Feb 10, 2019)

> I DON'T THINK THERE'S ANYTHING FUNNY OR COOL ABOUT FASCISM. WHO CAN I COMPLAIN TO?
> 
> 
> President Donald J. Trump
> ...



Omg. Yes.


----------



## Nataly (Feb 10, 2019)

On and On said:


> Galileo
> 
> Meeting some friends at a bar downtown to play this real-life mafia varient


Wow, lucky you


----------



## On and On (Feb 10, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Wow, lucky you



Nvm my friend whose idea it was was trying to do the shit with like 3-4 people and some bar randos and I was like "um... no." lol

So we're gonna set-up an event page and do it in the future I think with like 10 friends or so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Feb 10, 2019)

On and On said:


> Nvm my friend whose idea it was was trying to do the shit with like 3-4 people and some bar randos and I was like "um... no." lol
> 
> So we're gonna set-up an event page and do it in the future I think with like 10 friends or so.


That sounds like a lot of fun


----------



## On and On (Feb 10, 2019)

Nataly said:


> That sounds like a lot of fun



Yeah I've been wanting to do this real life forever.

I think it would be a *great* game to play in an office setting, assuming no one was immature enough to take it personally, which, obviously does happen in mafia sometimes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Feb 10, 2019)

On and On said:


> I think it would be a *great* game to play in an office setting, assuming no one was immature enough to take it personally, which, obviously does happen in mafia sometimes


That is why you should not play with randoms irl


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 10, 2019)

I farted...


----------



## Katsuargi (Feb 10, 2019)

Has anyone ran a game that is a bunch of small factions?

I've been toying around with a game design for a few months and am curious if something like that's been done before so I can read over how it went.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 10, 2019)

I found 49Gb fiction epubs for download

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 10, 2019)

Katsuargi said:


> Has anyone ran a game that is a bunch of small factions?
> 
> I've been toying around with a game design for a few months and am curious if something like that's been done before so I can read over how it went.



Yes, but can not remember the games.....

@Jeroen @Aries @Melodie


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 10, 2019)

I enjoyed the game that had 2 town put against one another


----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 10, 2019)

White wolf's cinemafia game had a stupid low amount of townies I think it was basically 2 town and a bunch of indies/mafia


----------



## Katsuargi (Feb 10, 2019)

My current game idea is leaning towards 5-7 factions depending on number of players.

There would be a mix of compatible and incompatible win cons between factions. So trying to figure out who you can and can't work with would be part of the sluthing.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 10, 2019)

nfcnorth said:


> White wolf's cinemafia game had a stupid low amount of townies I think it was basically 2 town and a bunch of indies/mafia



@White Wolf ?


----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 10, 2019)

@Katsuargi 
almost no town game


----------



## Aries (Feb 10, 2019)

Superman said:


> Yes, but can not remember the games.....
> 
> @Jeroen @Aries @Melodie



None that im aware off. The closest was me contemplating a team mafia game where we had 5 mafia teams having multiple mini games with a point system


----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 10, 2019)

Also I remember a Stwor game in obd with multiple town factions as well as mafia.


----------



## Katsuargi (Feb 10, 2019)

Cool cool. I played in some of those, which is part of what gave me the idea.

Now to try and find a slot of time to put the game that won't overlap with a bunch.


----------



## Melodie (Feb 10, 2019)

Superman said:


> Yes, but can not remember the games.....
> 
> @Jeroen @Aries @Melodie


I don't even remember what I ate for lunch few days ago, I won't remember mafia games


----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 10, 2019)

Katsuargi said:


> Cool cool. I played in some of those, which is part of what gave me the idea.
> 
> Now to try and find a slot of time to put the game that won't overlap with a bunch.


I see your habit of not quoting people due to in game sheningans has leaked over to the convo thread


----------



## Katsuargi (Feb 10, 2019)

Damn you Pavlov!


----------



## Katsuargi (Feb 11, 2019)

In a well balanced game, how many kills do you all thing there should be, proportionate to the number of players?


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2019)

Katsuargi said:


> In a well balanced game, how many kills do you all thing there should be, proportionate to the number of players?



this completely depends on a lot of other factors like how much protection and stuff there is and in general the powerlevel of your game and what you want the flow of it to be like


----------



## Katsuargi (Feb 11, 2019)

Didi said:


> this completely depends on a lot of other factors like how much protection and stuff there is and in general the powerlevel of your game and what you want the flow of it to be like




Right, but we can probably assume something like the possibility of a quarter of the game being killed off in the first phase is extreme.

So there's probably a healthly upper limit for the "worst case senerio" number of kills per cycle.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 11, 2019)

Katsuargi said:


> Right, but we can probably assume something like the possibility of a quarter of the game being killed off in the first phase is extreme


@Aries teach the man how to have fun


----------



## Katsuargi (Feb 11, 2019)

He'll add it to his que and have a response in 3-5 business days. ;-)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 11, 2019)

Katsuargi said:


> In a well balanced game, how many kills do you all thing there should be, proportionate to the number of players?



What I do is add all the kills I expect to happen each cycle, plus the lynch, plus kills that don't always happen (multiplied by a corresponding fraction). Then I divide the number of players by that number. The result is then multiplied by an arbitrary number (I go with 1.5, but this isn't scientific) to account for failed kills and vigs/indies who die early. This gives me the projected length of the game. If it's a good number like 8-10 cycles, I greenlight it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 11, 2019)

That is only in terms of game length, though. A different factor is mafia's and town's individual kill ability. If town/indies have a lot of kills and mafia is only killing once per night in a 30+ player game, chances are this is a game of luck that is decided by the vigs. Give mafia more kills, or make a second mafia (and if you make a second mafia, add more mafia members to each team).


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 11, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Didi


----------



## poutanko (Feb 11, 2019)

Happy birthday Dodo ~


----------



## Stelios (Feb 11, 2019)

Gefeliciteerd @Didi 
Lekker zuipen wanneer ?


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Catamount (Feb 11, 2019)

Dodo


----------



## On and On (Feb 11, 2019)

What phase is it currently in Aries' game? Just trying the best time to start mine


----------



## Nataly (Feb 12, 2019)

On and On said:


> What phase is it currently in Aries' game? Just trying the best time to start mine


D4 currently if that's what you are asking


----------



## On and On (Feb 12, 2019)

@Nataly how many players you have left btw? 

I just wanna be sure I'm not starting my game too soon on the heels of yours


----------



## Nataly (Feb 12, 2019)

On and On said:


> @Nataly how many players you have left btw?
> 
> I just wanna be sure I'm not starting my game too soon on the heels of yours


There are fourteen players left.
If you are thinking about starting this weekend, I believe it will all work out.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 12, 2019)

RemChu said:


> WOO IM ON FIRE
> 
> 
> WOOO



Yes


----------



## Stelios (Feb 12, 2019)

Melodie said:


> I don't even remember what I ate for lunch few days ago, I won't remember mafia games




Stop pot , bisch


----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 12, 2019)

@Platinum confirmed the nintendo direct tomorrow will have fe three houses info. Probably small stuff but hey it's something.


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2019)

Ded


----------



## On and On (Feb 12, 2019)

Y'ALL.


----------



## Nataly (Feb 12, 2019)

On and On said:


> Y'ALL.


Oh my


----------



## On and On (Feb 12, 2019)

*P.S. *is @Jesse banned right now?

It says I can't access his profile cause of his privacy settings but I've literally never seen that on this site before (coming back from like a 4 year hiatus tho), and I couldn't tag him in the message letting everyone know the game is starting this weekend.

Or do you really just have to be friends with him or something?

*P.S.S.* my game thread is up  If you sign-up between now and Thursday I can squeeze you in the game. Thursday night/Friday I'm gonna send out role PMs and then I can only take subs. Here's the link


----------



## Platinum (Feb 13, 2019)

nfcnorth said:


> @Platinum confirmed the nintendo direct tomorrow will have fe three houses info. Probably small stuff but hey it's something.



It's been 3,000 years.... Hopefully they announce the collectors edition.


----------



## God (Feb 13, 2019)

@Nello


----------



## Nello (Feb 13, 2019)

wat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 13, 2019)

The world is full of kings and queens ,Who blind your eyes and steal your dreams
It's heaven and hell, oh well And they'll tell you black is really white
The moon is just the sun at night ,And when you walk in golden halls, You get to keep the gold that falls


----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 13, 2019)

@Platinum 
July 26th release date confirmed. Later than expected but at least it has a release date. Also a bunch of info dumped


----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 13, 2019)

Also Link's Awakening remake and Mario maker sequel confirmed


----------



## Nataly (Feb 13, 2019)

On and On said:


> *P.S. *is @Jesse banned right now?
> 
> It says I can't access his profile cause of his privacy settings but I've literally never seen that on this site before (coming back from like a 4 year hiatus tho), and I couldn't tag him in the message letting everyone know the game is starting this weekend.
> 
> ...


I can post on his profile but that's because I follow him and he followed back.
He most likely has a restricted profile and you might have to follow each other to make it easier with PMs as well.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 13, 2019)

The god is here.


----------



## Nataly (Feb 14, 2019)

@On and On  Shonen Jump Mafia has ended


----------



## On and On (Feb 14, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @On and On  Shonen Jump Mafia has ended



Oh my is the game okay? Or did everyone just die?


----------



## Nataly (Feb 14, 2019)

On and On said:


> Oh my is the game okay? Or did everyone just die?


It's all good, you know how it goes


----------



## On and On (Feb 14, 2019)

Nataly said:


> It's all good, you know how it goes



 I see. 

Well in that case it opens up the option of me starting the game tomorrow evening when I get off work around like 7, 8ish EST. I'm a little nervous starting a game that late and also starting on Friday (unless y'all don't really care about that). Saturday's always safe.

Anyone have any thoughts about tomorrow night or Friday? Just curious.


----------



## Nataly (Feb 14, 2019)

On and On said:


> I see.
> 
> Well in that case it opens up the option of me starting the game tomorrow evening when I get off work around like 7, 8ish EST. I'm a little nervous starting a game that late and also starting on Friday (unless y'all don't really care about that). Saturday's always safe.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts about tomorrow night or Friday? Just curious.


That's why I wanted to let you know it has finished.

Weekend (Saturday, in particular) will be a better idea for the opening day. However, it won't bother me if the game starts on Friday either.


----------



## On and On (Feb 14, 2019)

I'm definitely still leaning toward Saturday also, I just know this forum can be very thirsty for a game sometimes


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 14, 2019)

Do it tomorrow night. fuck em. Be a rebel.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 14, 2019)

nfcnorth said:


> @Platinum
> July 26th release date confirmed. Later than expected but at least it has a release date. Also a bunch of info dumped



Fuckers lied to us... said it was still spring last week .

That said, i'm digging the cold steel/persona shit they are putting in. Being the teacher is an interesting idea, until you have to bang the students for dimension babies.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 14, 2019)

How the fuck am i gonna balance a mafia of all the jojo villains


----------



## Catamount (Feb 14, 2019)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> How the fuck am i gonna balance a mafia of all the jojo villains


Imagine they have a weak sweatness side and light in heart


----------



## Catamount (Feb 14, 2019)

@A Optimistic


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 14, 2019)

@Catamount


----------



## Catamount (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Catamount (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Azeruth (Feb 14, 2019)

On and On said:


> *P.S. *is @Jesse banned right now?
> 
> It says I can't access his profile cause of his privacy settings but I've literally never seen that on this site before (coming back from like a 4 year hiatus tho), and I couldn't tag him in the message letting everyone know the game is starting this weekend.
> 
> ...





Nataly said:


> I can post on his profile but that's because I follow him and he followed back.
> He most likely has a restricted profile and you might have to follow each other to make it easier with PMs as well.



Double check Jesse's usertitle


----------



## Catamount (Feb 14, 2019)

So the kid calling everyone else a crybaby complained to the mods because of the neg I gave him. Apparently, he is asking for the message to be removed, because it hurts his feelings. 

Back on ignore he goes, lmao, don't want to see his shitfests anymore.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 14, 2019)

Omfg I can't, I am looking for the new irl cards and these are 



*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 14, 2019)

How do you even play cults irl


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 14, 2019)

And what exactly is stopping the impostor from just dumping the entire mafia during DP?


----------



## Catamount (Feb 14, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> How do you even play cults irl


I do not know, I only have classic mafia with werewolf being the fanciest card.

I think that at night they choose a person by pointing at them. This definitely requires special environment where there is enought space for nobody to even remotely touch each other.
I assume the culting would fail on any player with a role aside from just generic townie.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 14, 2019)

I like the Jester concept from that card, however.
If there are two or three jesters in the game, they first have to off each other and only then they can hope to win. It prevents from instantly role-claiming under pressure cause other jesters would make everything to get the one who claimed lynched. It also makes it more complicated and different.
However, it requires at least 15 players for it to be worth of the effort and that is a pain in the ass for the IRL host. I remember managing... 12, I guess? Not 15, I am pretty sure, but it was fin having a lot of generics there and hilarious werewolf who was smugging all the game openly.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 14, 2019)

Catamount said:


> I do not know, I only have classic mafia with werewolf being the fanciest card.
> 
> I think that at night they choose a person by pointing at them. This definitely requires special environment where there is enought space for nobody to even remotely touch each other.
> I assume the culting would fail on any player with a role aside from just generic townie.



Yeah but I guess that only works if the townie doesn't learn they were culted?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 14, 2019)

Could make a fun generic game from that jester role, I agree.

@is a get to it


----------



## Catamount (Feb 14, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Yeah but I guess that only works if the townie doesn't learn they were culted?


In my cards townies have numbers, so the host can always say that townie number *** wakes up now, thus they know they are now part of the cult.
It is absolutely fine for the rest of the players know about that, because it adds the right kind of tension and paranoia. And relief on the night when they do not hear it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Feb 14, 2019)

So I've just googled and, apparently, there are games that focus on the culting specifically. Full sets of cards and maps, some with cards only. Something close to that Pokemon game Law had with multiply cults, but IRL:


I still think it is more fun being a part of another game, than 2-4 cults fighting each other or all together hunting a group of heroes 3dps, 1 healer and 1 tank


----------



## Stelios (Feb 14, 2019)

>playing any other cardgame online than MTG Arena


----------



## Stelios (Feb 14, 2019)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> How the fuck am i gonna balance a mafia of all the jojo villains



Balance is overrated


----------



## Catamount (Feb 14, 2019)

Is it one of those game where you are not supposed to fall into the dungeon because a spider will eat you?

If yes, good game. When played such game for the first time, fell into a dungeon and till everyone was dying on the surface, looted shit and killed monsters, then gathered so many moves that just poped out in someone else's tunnel and got out. one with the loot and alive, good game.


----------



## Aries (Feb 14, 2019)

Happy singles awareness day


----------



## StarlightAshley (Feb 14, 2019)

Aries said:


> Happy singles awareness day


Do you want to be single? If not I can be your cupid! What's your type 



Catamount said:


> Is it one of those game where you are not supposed to fall into the dungeon because a spider will eat you?
> 
> If yes, good game. When played such game for the first time, fell into a dungeon and till everyone was dying on the surface, looted shit and killed monsters, then gathered so many moves that just poped out in someone else's tunnel and got out. one with the loot and alive, good game.


Oh, Is that dungeons and dragons? What race were you? 



Stelios said:


> Balance is overrated


I agree! I've figured out in games that eqaulity is alot more boring than diversity! Lots of differences leads to much more fun! 



Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> The god is here.


I'm curious, what is your perspective on what defines a god?


----------



## Stelios (Feb 14, 2019)

Also buy some flowers and some chocolate heartshape to your lady
even if she's too smart to fall for that marketing ploy
trust me and you will be thanking me later


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2019)

Yikes.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 14, 2019)

Can someone host the 10 player jester game?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2019)

@StarlightAshley I thought you were banned from here?


----------



## StarlightAshley (Feb 14, 2019)

Superman said:


> @StarlightAshley I thought you were banned from here?


I wasn't banned from here, I was banned from under there!!


----------



## Karma (Feb 14, 2019)

Superman said:


> @StarlightAshley I thought you were banned from here?


Seiko is the one banned from here


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2019)

StarlightAshley said:


> I wasn't banned from here, I was banned from under there!!


You better be good.





Luck said:


> Seiko is the one banned from here



Ashley was the envoy though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2019)

Luck said:


> Seiko is the one banned from here





Superman said:


> You better be good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_fool me once_, _shame on you_; fool me twice, shame on me.


----------



## Aries (Feb 14, 2019)

Hosting a tarentino mafia. Something less role madness-y then what i normally do


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2019)

RemChu said:


> _fool me once_, _shame on you_; fool me twice, shame on me.



No you are just a gambler by then.



Aries said:


> Hosting a tarentino mafia. Something less role madness-y then what i normally do


Ha!


----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 14, 2019)

Platinum said:


> Fuckers lied to us... said it was still spring last week .
> 
> That said, i'm digging the cold steel/persona shit they are putting in. Being the teacher is an interesting idea, until you have to bang the students for dimension babies.


Yeah looks interesting  just as long as they don't pull a split game sheningans on us like fates. Now you have to buy 4 versions of fe instead of two (you know there would be a neutral path version as dlc ala fates).


----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 14, 2019)

But the shear variety of things you can teach seems amazing so far. Even looked like new weapon types are a thing. The direction itself looks amazing from a design choice perspective for uniqueness/replayability standpoints.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 14, 2019)

@Alwaysmind


----------



## SupremeKage (Feb 14, 2019)

Hello

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## On and On (Feb 14, 2019)

I _might_ need a couple subs for my game which starts Saturday. Just putting that out there in case anyone's interested.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 14, 2019)

How's this set?

@Nataly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Feb 14, 2019)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> How's this set?
> 
> @Nataly


I really like it, especially the signature


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 14, 2019)

I need a 175x350 again 

I feel incomplete


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 14, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I really like it, especially the signature


Trying to find a better scene for the avatar as we speak

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 14, 2019)

What about just focusing on Giorno? 



@Nataly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Feb 14, 2019)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> What about just focusing on Giorno?
> 
> 
> 
> @Nataly


In my opinion, it would look much better with the definite focus. Go for it


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Platinum (Feb 14, 2019)

nfcnorth said:


> But the shear variety of things you can teach seems amazing so far. Even looked like new weapon types are a thing. The direction itself looks amazing from a design choice perspective for uniqueness/replayability standpoints.



I agree. The FE fanbase is so autistic to shit on everything instantly, when a military academy is a perfectly logical choice to stage a series about a bunch of noble people. Both in a meta and game sense, instruction as a way of progression makes a lot of sense.

Probably going to go with the black eagles first go around. I like the designs on awkard Morgan lookalike Bernadetta and JoJo reference Dorothea.


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2019)

Waifu Emblem: A song of fire and ice


----------



## Platinum (Feb 14, 2019)

Rem out here acting like he isn't all about those anime thots


----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 15, 2019)

Platinum said:


> I agree. The FE fanbase is so autistic to shit on everything instantly, when a military academy is a perfectly logical choice to stage a series about a bunch of noble people. Both in a meta and game sense, instruction as a way of progression makes a lot of sense.
> 
> Probably going to go with the black eagles first go around. I like the designs on awkard Morgan lookalike Bernadetta and JoJo reference Dorothea.


Well there is a general trend in existing series of any kind to resist new things too much. Doesn't matter if its a book, anime, tv show, movie or game the same resisting change type of complaints come up. Sometimes they have merit others they are just complaints. Personally I think this a great direction.

I think I am probably most looking forward to the black eagles too because I think they are probably going to be the least standard. The golden deer sounds like Eliwood/Roy/Lycia alliance kind of set up. Nothing wrong with this but kind of feels like it could be any other games lord setup.  Blue Lions don't have much to go off right now.   Most of the time empires in FE usually means bad guys so I want to see what a playable empire is going to be like.


----------



## Katsuargi (Feb 15, 2019)

Anyone have a current scheduel for the games? Want to make sure mine doesn't overlap with anything major.


----------



## poutanko (Feb 15, 2019)

Katsuargi said:


> Anyone have a current scheduel for the games? Want to make sure mine doesn't overlap with anything major.



OaO's game - this weekend
Novase's game - in around 2 weeks
DDL's game - in March dunno what date, may overlap with Novase's
Dragomir's game - idk when
Aries' game - idk when


----------



## Stelios (Feb 15, 2019)

Superman said:


> No you are just a gambler by then.



Gambling is a tax on ignorance


----------



## Legend (Feb 15, 2019)

Superman said:


> No you are just a gambler by then.
> 
> 
> Ha!


You a hoe.


----------



## Legend (Feb 15, 2019)

Also Hello Everyone


----------



## Karma (Feb 15, 2019)

SupremeKage said:


> Hello


Sign up for favorites if u haven't already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chibason (Feb 15, 2019)

poutanko said:


> OaO's game - this weekend
> Novase's game - in around 2 weeks
> DDL's game - in March dunno what date, may overlap with Novase's
> Dragomir's game - idk when
> Aries' game - idk when



I'll be posting sign-ups for my MK game as well, which will fall in behind the others I suppose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chibason (Feb 15, 2019)

Speaking of which, who is the resident Banner maker these days? I'd like to request one if possible


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 15, 2019)

@Jeroen when does promised neverland pick up? I am now on chapter 5 I think.


----------



## Katsuargi (Feb 15, 2019)

Putting a call out. Anyone in here that might have otherwise passed on it willing to give my game a shot so I can get some experiance running my first one?


----------



## Stelios (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 17, 2019)

Daddy is back.


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 17, 2019)

Legend said:


> Also Hello Everyone



What comics have you picked up/ dropped lately ?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Aries (Feb 17, 2019)

A horror anthology mafia game or a wwe mafia game?


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 17, 2019)

Aries said:


> A horror anthology mafia game or a wwe mafia game?



Horror!


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 17, 2019)

Aries said:


> A horror anthology mafia game or a wwe mafia game?



do both @Aries.


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2019)

Legend said:


> Also Hello Everyone


Hey man! It's been awhile.


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> What comics have you picked up/ dropped lately ?


Sadly i havent read anything in months. Ive been overwhelmingly busy. There are so many new comics I wanna read. I did check out Young Justice #1 and #2 and I loved it. I gotta read Detective Comics [HASHTAG]#1000[/HASHTAG].


RemChu said:


> Hey man! It's been awhile.


Yo Remmy, it has.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 17, 2019)

Legend said:


> I gotta read Detective Comics .



Yeah this is surprisingly a comic i usually don't follow but I've seen the cast that's going to be in it. Shits nice.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 17, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Hey man! It's been awhile.



Rembro that avatar man


----------



## Platinum (Feb 17, 2019)

I need to get back into comics one day.

The absolute state of marvel kinda killed it for me for some reason, even though i'm primarily a DC guy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2019)

Platinum said:


> I need to get back into comics one day.
> 
> The absolute state of marvel kinda killed it for me for some reason, even though i'm primarily a DC guy.


Then I will not despair you with the state of DC then either.


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Yeah this is surprisingly a comic i usually don't follow but I've seen the cast that's going to be in it. Shits nice.


 



Superman said:


> Then I will not despair you with the state of DC then either.


Heroes in Crisis and Nightwing are Shit ill admit. Doomsday Clock has been good as is Young Justice and Wonder Twins.

I like what Bendis is doing with Superman.

Justice League has been solid.

I hate what they did with the BatCat Wedding.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2019)

Thanks @Jeroen for telling me promised nerverland picks up around late 20s chapters. I am now on chapter 51


----------



## Platinum (Feb 17, 2019)

DC drank the soylent too ?


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2019)

Platinum said:


> DC drank the soylent too ?


Not as bad


----------



## Platinum (Feb 18, 2019)

I don't even know how you would do it worse than Marvel, but that's good to hear.

DC is putting out garbage like that series about how sexist apokolips is, but as long as the cancer doesn't spread, i'll probably go back when i'm bored one day.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 18, 2019)

Good read out there, I fancy being bored at work


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 18, 2019)

WHERE IS WAFFLES!?

@Jeroen


----------



## Melodie (Feb 18, 2019)

Superman said:


> WHERE IS WAFFLES!?
> 
> @Jeroen


He's alive.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 18, 2019)

Melodie said:


> He's alive.


Last seen Feb 6th


----------



## Melodie (Feb 18, 2019)

Superman said:


> Last seen Feb 6th


He messaged me yesterday. He's alive


----------



## Catamount (Feb 18, 2019)

Melodie said:


> He messaged me yesterday. He's alive


Has Marco messaged you too, by any chance?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 18, 2019)

Melodie said:


> He messaged me yesterday. He's alive





Is....is he done here?


----------



## Melodie (Feb 18, 2019)

Catamount said:


> Has Marco messaged you too, by any chance?


That guy is dead. Hope y'all attended his funeral


----------



## Catamount (Feb 18, 2019)

Melodie said:


> That guy is dead. Hope y'all attended his funeral


No, I have missed this free meal too.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 18, 2019)

Cat optimistic me.....waffles really is gone.....


----------



## Catamount (Feb 18, 2019)

Superman said:


> Cat optimistic me.....waffles really is gone.....


Being gone from nf is impossible


----------



## Aries (Feb 18, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Horror!





Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> do both @Aries.




Ill see if can do both. Ill try to do a Resident Evil Mafia Game. Players get to choose between 3 scenarios Chris Reidfield, Jill Valentine/Claire Reidfield, and Leon. Depending on what scenario you pick will determine the mafia game you will play.

It will take elements from its gameplay to feel more like a survivor horror game


----------



## On and On (Feb 18, 2019)

Aries said:


> Ill see if can do both. Ill try to do a Resident Evil Mafia Game. Players get to choose between 3 scenarios Chris Reidfield, Jill Valentine/Claire Reidfield, and Leon. Depending on what scenario you pick will determine the mafia game you will play.
> 
> It will take elements from its gameplay to feel more like a survivor horror game



Give me Ada Wong or give me death.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 18, 2019)

so long as it's better than some of the trash games being made these days, I'd be down @Aries.


----------



## On and On (Feb 18, 2019)

*Spoiler*: _funny shit that happened around my game running rn_ 














this was after i noticed them lurking in my game thread and checked out their walls; starlightwhatever's wall had a comment from this person saying "we should ruin the mafia section!!!!!!!111". i left a like on it so they deleted it  

this after rion's meltdown (as per usual it seems) in my game - complete with negging people too, like that shit matters 

what messy little children 




*THEY TRIED *​


----------



## Aries (Feb 18, 2019)

Also i propose the "Big 4". What is the Big 4 you ask? The Big 4 will be the Mafia Sections biggest games. They will take place within the 4 Seasons(Spring,Summer,Fall,Winter) of the year. 

Summer will always be a lock for Favorites. But what about the other 3? 
Spring-MafiaMania-A NF wide Mafia Championship competition. Where players play 5 back to back mafia games hosted by NFs top hosts to determine the best. Their will be a point system for each game, who ever has the most points at the end will determine the 2019 NF champion. I want 2-3 hosts who are willing to help out for this
Fall-Bring back the Clash of the Hosts. This should either be a Fall or a Winter Game regardless this should always be a yearly thing
Winter-End of the Year Players Choice: at the end of the year we will vote which host has the honor of closing out 2019/we will have a list of themes and we will vote for what mafia game theme we want to play

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Drago (Feb 18, 2019)

Aries said:


> Also i propose the "Big 4". What is the Big 4 you ask? The Big 4 will be the Mafia Sections biggest games. They will take place within the 4 Seasons(Spring,Summer,Fall,Winter) of the year.
> 
> Summer will always be a lock for Favorites. But what about the other 3?
> Spring-MafiaMania-A NF wide Mafia Championship competition. Where players play 5 back to back mafia games hosted by NFs top hosts to determine the best. Their will be a point system for each game, who ever has the most points at the end will determine the 2019 NF champion. I want 2-3 hosts who are willing to help out for this
> ...


I'm down for this. That MafiaMania sounds dope af though, would love to host that but at the same time play it.


----------



## Aries (Feb 18, 2019)

Dragomir said:


> I'm down for this. That MafiaMania sounds dope af though, would love to host that but at the same time play it.



We need 21-25 players, though if more join would be cool too. Once we have the amount we need the hosts can make any game/theme they want for their round. The Host will always host the 5th and Final game tho. 

Hmm which will bring you more fun? Hosting or playing?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 18, 2019)

Since OaO's game had a whopping 4 deaths on Day 1, I'm gonna assume that's a fast game.

TIme to start getting my own off the road.


----------



## Aries (Feb 18, 2019)

@is a @Dr. White @Platinum @Dragon D. Luffy @Luck @WolfPrinceKouga @jayjay³² @Wild @On and On

Any of you guys interested in helping out in this Endeavor? MafiaMania will start sometime in late March/Early April. I just need 2 other hosts for the bare minimum or 3 if more are interested.


----------



## Drago (Feb 18, 2019)

Aries said:


> We need 21-25 players, though if more join would be cool too. Once we have the amount we need the hosts can make any game/theme they want for their round. The Host will always host the 5th and Final game tho.
> 
> Hmm which will bring you more fun? Hosting or playing?


I usually prefer hosting than playing but I'm very competitive and always like to cement my greatness and go down as one of the greatest mafia players so when an opportunity arises I want to take it.

But hosting a big great game and cementing myself as one of the greatest hosts is also appeasing.


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 18, 2019)

4 people dead? Day 1.... I guess it's time to take a look at OAO game.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 18, 2019)

Aries said:


> @is a @Dr. White @Platinum @Dragon D. Luffy @Luck @WolfPrinceKouga @jayjay³² @Wild @On and On
> 
> Any of you guys interested in helping out in this Endeavor? MafiaMania will start sometime in late March/Early April. I just need 2 other hosts for the bare minimum or 3 if more are interested.



Can do. So I just pick a theme and make a 20-25 game with it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 18, 2019)

Imma warn you guys again now. This summer I apologize if I’ll be less posting. Elections are coming in Canada and in my field of work I’ll have to divert some of my attention to them.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 18, 2019)

Fingers crossed, favorites will have started by then.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 18, 2019)

Does it have to be role madness? I was thinking of making a game with 2-3 jesters like that one @Catamount posted, but then it would have to be vanilla (but a game with 3 jesters would be crazy enough that I think people wouldn't mind the lack of roles).


----------



## Catamount (Feb 18, 2019)

I posted, yes, true. That happened.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Aries (Feb 18, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Can do. So I just pick a theme and make a 20-25 game with it?



Yeah, more or less. Can do any type of game you want. You also get to choose how you distribute the points you give out.

Ex: 
-Participation-1 point
-MVP-2 points
-Winning the Game-1.5 points
-Effectiveness of Utilizing your role-1 point

Etc. You can add or take out what you are grading for your games participant's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 18, 2019)

How about this?

TOWN

cop
tracker
doctor
roleblocker
vigilante
miller
vanilla townie x10

MAFIA

godfather
roleblocker
doctor
poisoner (has a 1-shot extra kill that always works but is delayed)
2-shot janitor (fails on jesters)

INDIES

serial killer (one-shot bulletproof)
jester x3 (can only win if the other two jesters are dead)

//////////////////////////////

CR asked for 25 players. This can be made smaller if necessary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 18, 2019)

As for the game end thing, let's say the game ends if the jester wins, but it doesn't if the jester gets lynched but doesn't win.


----------



## Aries (Feb 18, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Does it have to be role madness? I was thinking of making a game with 2-3 jesters like that one @Catamount posted, but then it would have to be vanilla (but a game with 3 jesters would be crazy enough that I think people wouldn't mind the lack of roles).



You can do any game type honestly, only requirements is just utilizing the amount of players we get to sign up. It could be generic or role madness. Theme or no theme. Hosts have creative freedom.

Ill start of the game, after my game ends another host will host their game. My 1st theme/Mafia Game will likely be Resident Evil


----------



## Aries (Feb 18, 2019)

Dragomir said:


> I usually prefer hosting than playing but I'm very competitive and always like to cement my greatness and go down as one of the greatest mafia players so when an opportunity arises I want to take it.
> 
> But hosting a big great game and cementing myself as one of the greatest hosts is also appeasing.



Their both good options honestly, another option is doing Clash of Hosts since it is kinda similar to MafiaMania Game idea though the difference is Clash of hosts are NFs top hosts making multiple roles for a role madness game while this is making mafia games. You can play MafiaMania and be one of the hosts for Clash of Hosts or be one of the hosts for MafiaMania and play Clash of Hosts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 18, 2019)

Aries said:


> Also i propose the "Big 4". What is the Big 4 you ask? The Big 4 will be the Mafia Sections biggest games. They will take place within the 4 Seasons(Spring,Summer,Fall,Winter) of the year.
> 
> Summer will always be a lock for Favorites. But what about the other 3?
> Spring-MafiaMania-A NF wide Mafia Championship competition. Where players play 5 back to back mafia games hosted by NFs top hosts to determine the best. Their will be a point system for each game, who ever has the most points at the end will determine the 2019 NF champion. I want 2-3 hosts who are willing to help out for this
> ...



Great idea but everyone goes all out and spergs on favorites then we have that dead lull for a few months.... It's like not practical.

and during that dead lull absolute no effort players.


----------



## Drago (Feb 18, 2019)

Aries said:


> Their both good options honestly, another option is doing Clash of Hosts since it is kinda similar to MafiaMania Game idea though the difference is Clash of hosts are NFs top hosts making multiple roles for a role madness game while this is making mafia games. You can play MafiaMania and be one of the hosts for Clash of Hosts or be one of the hosts for MafiaMania and play Clash of Hosts


Sounds awesome. How will Clash of Hosts go though? Is it how good you make a role or a setup overall?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 18, 2019)

Dragomir said:


> Sounds awesome. How will Clash of Hosts go though? Is it how good you make a role or a setup overall?



Nah Clash of the Hosts is not a competition between hosts, despite the name. It's just a game, usually hosted by 1-2 people, where any number of "hosts" submit roles to it (i.e. 8 hosts submit 4-5 roles each). So it's more like a self-serving thing where you get to make all the crazy powerful roles you've ever wanted to but didn't want to make a full game for them.

I came up with the original idea, and helped co-host the first game. There was another one a year later. I would probably be up to make roles for a third one, but I want no part in organizing or hosting it right now.


----------



## Aries (Feb 18, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Great idea but everyone goes all out and spergs on favorites then we have that dead lull for a few months.... It's like not practical.
> 
> and during that dead lull absolute no effort players.



Yeah, thats why creating the Big 4 concept is my hopes we can keep some of momentum from Favorites. A while back we had talks in how to keep this section from dying out. Some wanted to take the football approach and have seasons/off seasons. After the yugioh success i feel we should push the big 4 as NF wide events. With the mods to helping us advertise these games for the entire forum to see.

Having a Big Mafia Game each season Spring/Summer/Fall/Winter would be good as it gives us something else to look forward too. Maybe bring back the Platinum Cups as one of the Big 4. Ideally would be a great way to keep us super active but yeah activity will slow down after favs. At the very least the other games will keep us afloat until things pick up again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 18, 2019)

The Big 4

MafiaMania-NFs host best games
Favorites-The Biggest Role Madness Game
Clash of Hosts-NF Hosts best roles
The Platinum Cups-The Biggest Generic Game

I feel these 4 are solid game concepts and can be done yearly


----------



## Magic (Feb 18, 2019)

Aries said:


> Yeah, thats why creating the Big 4 concept is my hopes we can keep some of momentum from Favorites. A while back we had talks in how to keep this section from dying out. Some wanted to take the football approach and have seasons/off seasons. After the yugioh success i feel we should push the big 4 as NF wide events. With the mods to helping us advertise these games for the entire forum to see.
> 
> Having a Big Mafia Game each season Spring/Summer/Fall/Winter would be good as it gives us something else to look forward too. Maybe bring back the Platinum Cups as one of the Big 4. Ideally would be a great way to keep us super active but yeah activity will slow down after favs. At the very least the other games will keep us afloat until things pick up again



If the quality is good, they will come. By they I mean people from other forums etc. who usually come just for favorites or special events.


----------



## On and On (Feb 18, 2019)

I want in!!! I have a concept for a 20 player game in dying to do. Was gonna put sign ups up after my game/towards the end.  was thinking spring/summer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 18, 2019)

Aries said:


> @is a @Dr. White @Platinum @Dragon D. Luffy @Luck @WolfPrinceKouga @jayjay³² @Wild @On and On
> 
> Any of you guys interested in helping out in this Endeavor? MafiaMania will start sometime in late March/Early April. I just need 2 other hosts for the bare minimum or 3 if more are interested.


Sure I was planning on putting up sign-ups for a game concept I've been working on anyways.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 18, 2019)

Mafiamania sign ups will be posted this Thursday. ddl,on and on, wpk and myself will be the 4 hosts for this game

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 19, 2019)

@Aries 

don't ruin Mafia Mania in that way bro...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 19, 2019)

Aries said:


> Mafiamania sign ups will be posted this Thursday. ddl,on and on, wpk and myself will be the 4 hosts for this game



Wait will this overlap with my OP game?


----------



## Stelios (Feb 19, 2019)

@Aries I hope you have enough Adderall for this endeavor.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Aries (Feb 19, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Wait will this overlap with my OP game?



Sign ups this thursday or friday. Ill likely have a game set up done by mid march. Not sure when your game is starting


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 19, 2019)

Aries said:


> Sign ups this thursday or friday. Ill likely have a game set up done by mid march. Not sure when your game is starting



Early March. Just saying I don't wanna host two games at once. So maybe place mine among the later ones.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 19, 2019)

Aries said:


> Also i propose the "Big 4". What is the Big 4 you ask? The Big 4 will be the Mafia Sections biggest games. They will take place within the 4 Seasons(Spring,Summer,Fall,Winter) of the year.
> 
> Summer will always be a lock for Favorites. But what about the other 3?
> Spring-MafiaMania-A NF wide Mafia Championship competition. Where players play 5 back to back mafia games hosted by NFs top hosts to determine the best. Their will be a point system for each game, who ever has the most points at the end will determine the 2019 NF champion. I want 2-3 hosts who are willing to help out for this
> ...


Im hosting faves so spring will be straight up impossible for me.
But im on to this plan


----------



## Aries (Feb 19, 2019)

Ill be opening up act 1 Mafiamania, @On and On and @WolfPrinceKouga what order you guys want to go in? 2nd act or 4th act? Ill put your game DDL for the 3rd act of MafiaMania. By then slim chance it overlaps with your game


----------



## On and On (Feb 19, 2019)

I go 4th.


----------



## On and On (Feb 19, 2019)

*I'll go


----------



## Aries (Feb 19, 2019)

iwandesu said:


> Im hosting faves so spring will be straight up impossible for me.
> But im on to this plan



Understand able, reason excluded you from list of hosts. Figured would be busy with Favs. Still its good to
hear we have some mod support for this endeavor.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Aries (Feb 19, 2019)

Ill be hosting the third Clash of Hosts. Ill be doing a psuedo reboot


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 20, 2019)

My game for this is going to be all about making deals, should be fun


----------



## Platinum (Feb 21, 2019)

So I've been watching The Disasterous Life of Saiki K on Netflix recently. I usually don't like Japanese comedy at all, but this shit is fucking hilarious. Would recommend.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 21, 2019)

3 more people left to fill up the Villains game!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 21, 2019)

WPK talked to me about his game on Discord. It's hype as fuck. You should all sign up imo.


----------



## Drago (Feb 21, 2019)

Y'all need to sign up for the Warrior Cats game


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 22, 2019)

Lot of games planned


----------



## Magic (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 22, 2019)

Aries said:


> Ill be hosting the third Clash of Hosts. Ill be doing a psuedo reboot



Speaking of reboot, I could host the Reboot mafia again or redo the Teletubbies one.


----------



## Karma (Feb 22, 2019)

@On and On haven't had much time to look at it, but I'm curious as to how has ur game been going?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 22, 2019)

Luck said:


> @On and On haven't had much time to look at it, but I'm curious as to how has ur game been going?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 22, 2019)

Luck said:


> @On and On haven't had much time to look at it, but I'm curious as to how has ur game been going?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 22, 2019)

There are longer videos but I think you got the point


----------



## Catamount (Feb 23, 2019)

Another one disappears in this section


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 23, 2019)

Jesse has signed up for my OP game but he's blocked from receiving PMs. I think I heard someone say he's in a break?

So I'll leave this here. @Jesse, please unlock your PMs and confirm you will play before March 1st or I'll assume you are not playing.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 23, 2019)

WHERE IS WAFFLES!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 23, 2019)

He finally moved on and became an adult, unlike the rest of us.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 23, 2019)

Yay.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 23, 2019)

People going missing in mafia section like another unsolved mystery of our time


----------



## Stelios (Feb 23, 2019)

Catamount said:


> People going missing in mafia section like another unsolved mystery of our time



queeee?


----------



## Catamount (Feb 23, 2019)

Stelios said:


> queeee?


*Life is a dream*


----------



## Stelios (Feb 23, 2019)

Catamount said:


> *Life is a dream*



and it's morning for you


----------



## Catamount (Feb 23, 2019)

Stelios said:


> and it's morning for you


It's 21:57, 2 hours till the shift ends and fuck eternal morning, why you so mean human


----------



## Stelios (Feb 23, 2019)

Catamount said:


> It's 21:57, 2 hours till the shift ends and fuck eternal morning, why you so mean human




If life is a dream and it's morning for you
that means you are dead


Though tbf I was just kidding


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 23, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> He finally moved on and became an adult, unlike the rest of us.



Maximum sadness engaged.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 23, 2019)

Folks, anyone interested in a turbo Cracking Idea game? Lasts 2 hours, blink it and you'll miss it.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 23, 2019)

Stelios said:


> Though tbf I was just kidding


Too late for that, one hour till the shift ends


----------



## Stelios (Feb 23, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> He finally moved on and became an adult, unlike the rest of us.



kek "adult"

this word holds no value nowadays
only in the legal sense 
and he's way far away from that point years now


I hope he found a girlfriend
or a boyfriend
in any case ,  I hope his absence is not health related


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 24, 2019)

He will be back. Don't you guys worry. Waffles never stays gone long.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 24, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> He finally moved on and became an adult, unlike the rest of us.



Nah, waffles was like 87.

Probably just died, tbh.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 24, 2019)

Wrong he told me he was 97.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 24, 2019)

No waffles, no peace.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 24, 2019)

Superman said:


> No waffles, no peace.



You don't even play mafia no more. There already isn't any peace.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 24, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> You don't even play mafia no more. There already isn't any peace.


Don't laugh at my pain you not waffles person.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 24, 2019)

Superman said:


> Don't laugh at my pain you not waffles person.



Oh don't be foolish sir.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 24, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Oh don't be foolish sir.


Stop laughing!


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 24, 2019)

Superman said:


> Stop laughing!



Is lewd better?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 24, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Is lewd better?


Ignored now and forever.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 24, 2019)

Superman said:


> Ignored now and forever.



It was a legit question.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 24, 2019)

Sups is too nice to the wretched.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 24, 2019)

I'd watch your mouth @Catamount. I don't give a flying fuck my dude. You can dislike me all you want, but you will show me respect.

*Period.*


----------



## Stelios (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 24, 2019)

That's what I thought.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 25, 2019)

The NF-chans have presented themselves for your enjoyment and vote!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 25, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> The NF-chans have presented themselves for your enjoyment and vote!


As you wish.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 25, 2019)

I have only one problem, @Bontakun . You not putting the images in the voting thread. You deserve 4  out 5 for that move.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 25, 2019)

Reminder to self: never ask people to confirm sign ups again.

Show them the roles, then let them ask to drop out, if they want to.

5 people changed their minds, 3 people disappeared from the face of fucking Earth, and now I gotta design a whole new game.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 25, 2019)

I don't know what to do anymore. I tagged everyone I could think of. I went to OJ, TMF and TS. I called people on facebook. I invited my sister irl. Everyday someone different goes "eh Im not really into this mafia thing sorry". One guy had the nerve to ask me to wait 24 hours so he could say "no" the next day.

The worst is that this "invite OL people to get 40" plan has worked before. In 2015. The only difference is that I didn't ask them again if they wanted to play a month later. That's the only explanation I can think of to this madness. 

8 roles. Godanmit.


----------



## Nataly (Feb 25, 2019)

@Dragon D. Luffy I believe Jesse is still on forum break, no idea if he comes back before the beginning of the game


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 25, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy I believe Jesse is still on forum break, no idea if he comes back before the beginning of the game



I know. He is one of the 3 disappeared ones.


----------



## Magic (Feb 25, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I know. He is one of the 3 disappeared ones.


Get like poutanko or someone on OJ to message him.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 25, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Get like poutanko or someone on OJ to message him.



Is he from OJ? I went there and there's a guy named Jesse who has never made a single post.


----------



## Magic (Feb 25, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Is he from OJ? I went there and there's a guy named Jesse who has never made a single post.


I think his name is different on there. Mmmmm and I think he has a different name on anime base too.

edit: Oh I'm confusing him with Rohan with the animebase suggestion. Ignore that.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 25, 2019)

Tf is anime base and do they have mafia?

Edit: ofc they have mafia. Every forum has mafia. Even fucking TV Tropes does.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 25, 2019)

@Dragon D. Luffy if you want me to sign up I will so you don't have to make a whole new game. It's entirely up to you. I have tried to reserve myself to playing only one game at a time.

It's up to you. I know you likely don't wanna ask me, but hey, I figured I'd offer, cause thats pretty crappy you feel you gotta make a new game.


----------



## Drago (Feb 25, 2019)

@Jesse's name is Pinkman on OJ.


----------



## Drago (Feb 25, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Reminder to self: never ask people to confirm sign ups again.
> 
> Show them the roles, then let them ask to drop out, if they want to.
> 
> 5 people changed their minds, 3 people disappeared from the face of fucking Earth, and now I gotta design a whole new game.


I think you should just remove some roles.


----------



## Drago (Feb 25, 2019)

RemChu said:


> I think his name is different on there. Mmmmm and I think he has a different name on anime base too.
> 
> edit: Oh I'm confusing him with Rohan with the animebase suggestion. Ignore that.


Correct. Pinkman on OJ and Dr. Strange on AB.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 25, 2019)

It seems my bro @Dragon D. Luffy is hurting. This calls for me now to give more effort in his game.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 25, 2019)

Dragomir said:


> I think you should just remove some roles.



Yeah I already figured that part out. The 35 player version is ready. Now to make a 33 player one.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 25, 2019)

-shrugs-

Well, karma works in mysterious ways it seems.


----------



## Magic (Feb 25, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Yeah I already figured that part out. The 35 player version is ready. Now to make a 33 player one.


Try and grab players who are blue balled from the On&On game that aren't in yours?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 25, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Try and grab players who are blue balled from the On&On game that aren't in yours?



Already tagged every single one of them.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 25, 2019)

I am prepared. Let's go.

Was easier than I had thought, I guess the 33p version isn't that different from the 35p one.


----------



## Magic (Feb 25, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I am prepared. Let's go.


I can't read it. =[


----------



## Stelios (Feb 25, 2019)

I just send an epic gif to Waffles to discord
if he doesn't reply the man is willingly ignoring us


----------



## Stelios (Feb 25, 2019)

When a clown's got to go

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stelios (Feb 25, 2019)

@Tiger how's life?
Father  mode yet?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 25, 2019)

Superman said:


> WHERE IS WAFFLES!



He changed his name, thinking we won’t notice his signature picture.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 25, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> He changed his name, thinking we won’t notice his signature picture.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 25, 2019)

Superman said:


>



He’s known as @Jeroen now. He’s no longer Chuck, he’s Santa.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 26, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> He’s known as @Jeroen now. He’s no longer Chuck, he’s Santa.


So he is gone till the next winter, it all makes sense now


----------



## Melodie (Feb 26, 2019)

Waffles is alive, he's just not spending his time on NF


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 26, 2019)

Superman said:


> Thanks @Jeroen for telling me promised nerverland picks up around late 20s chapters. I am now on chapter 51





Alwaysmind said:


> He’s known as @Jeroen now. He’s no longer Chuck, he’s Santa.


I knew this already.....

Go back to the hell you came from.....I mean the cafe.....no I was right the first time.


Catamount said:


> So he is gone till the next winter, it all makes sense now







Melodie said:


> Waffles is alive, he's just not spending his time on NF



 I wish he would just pop in and optimistic me.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 26, 2019)

Here is a post for you to spite in reply, Zups


----------



## Magic (Feb 26, 2019)

@Chaos how are you doing?


----------



## Chaos (Feb 26, 2019)

RemChu said:


> @Chaos how are you doing?



I'm fine, finally found a new job after some stressful months. Gonna do a traineeship in software development.

Have been around but not posting much, but will be playing DDL's game 

How you doing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 26, 2019)

Kingpin irl has been spotted 
He lives in Russia


subtitles on


----------



## Magic (Feb 26, 2019)

Stelios said:


> @Tiger how's life?
> Father  mode yet?


He doesn't seem like the dad type...


----------



## Stelios (Feb 26, 2019)

RemChu said:


> He doesn't seem like the dad type...



From what he was saying I recall that he's a pervert rabbit

so he if he fucks like one
maybe he's on his way there


----------



## Magic (Feb 26, 2019)

Stelios said:


> From what he was saying I recall that he's a pervert rabbit
> 
> so he if he fucks like one
> maybe he's on his way there


Low key feel bad for a kid being raised with swinger parents. Very out there...


----------



## Stelios (Feb 26, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Low key feel bad for a kid being raised with swinger parents. Very out there...


----------



## Magic (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Karma (Feb 26, 2019)

Did u like the movie, Rem?


----------



## Magic (Feb 26, 2019)

I haven't seen it yet, but I'll probably like it. It looks good and doesn't have to be super deep type of movie. Mostly watching it for the visual treats.

I enjoyed Ready Player One and that movie had a god awful plot.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 26, 2019)

still not the same.....thanks though @Didi and @Nataly this is for you both.





then this





and now I


----------



## Nataly (Feb 26, 2019)

Superman said:


> still not the same.....thanks though @Didi and @Nataly this is for you both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't it feel like Waffles' 'optimistic'


Nothing can beat that though


----------



## poutanko (Feb 26, 2019)

@Jeroen  Happy birthday Wafflepuff ~


----------



## Nataly (Feb 26, 2019)

Happy birthday, Waffles


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 26, 2019)

Happy birthday clown!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 26, 2019)

Happy birthday Waffle!


----------



## Didi (Feb 27, 2019)

Fijne verjaardag @Jeroen


----------



## Stelios (Feb 27, 2019)

Van harte gefeliciteerd @Jeroen


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 27, 2019)

@On and On has become like big foot. Reported sightings but none confirmed.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 27, 2019)

Can someone host this set up?


----------



## Magic (Feb 27, 2019)

Your absence is felt. @Jeroen
=[ HBD


----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 27, 2019)

@Jeroen 
happy birthday


----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 27, 2019)

Also next pokemon game announced sword and shield.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 27, 2019)

nfcnorth said:


> Also next pokemon game announced sword and shield.



How many Pokémon are there now?1336?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 27, 2019)

So it’s been slightly more than one week since @On and On’s game froze. Is it going to be modended, is @On and On okay?

@Tiger


----------



## Aries (Feb 28, 2019)

If on is out of commission we might need to change it from 4 hosts too 3 for MafiaMania


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 28, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> So it’s been slightly more than one week since @On and On’s game froze. Is it going to be modended, is @On and On okay?
> 
> @Tiger



Tiger is out of commission as well.


----------



## Aries (Mar 1, 2019)

So my idea for Clash of Hosts "reboot"/Third Game will be for each CoH game  to have a "Theme". I feel having a theme for each CoH would make it stand out even more/seperate it from Favorites. The Host or hosts pick out one of the following 8 themes and create roles from it. 

*1: Anime
2: Comic Books
3: Cinema Films
4: Live Action TV
5: Music/Artists
6: Literature
7: Video Games
8: Western Animation*

Once a theme has been used it cannot be used again the following year.  Will be hosting the 3rd CoH Game


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 1, 2019)

Aries said:


> So my idea for Clash of Hosts "reboot"/Third Game will be for each CoH game  to have a "Theme". I feel having a theme for each CoH would make it stand out even more/seperate it from Favorites. The Host or hosts pick out one of the following 8 themes and create roles from it.
> 
> *1: Anime
> 2: Comic Books
> ...



You forgot artwork.


----------



## Aries (Mar 1, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> You forgot artwork.



I feel those 8 cover all forms of fiction. Ill leave the abstract concepts too Favorites. Not sure how successful this theme idea for CoH will be but guarantee a different theme can look forward each Fall for Clash of Hosts aslong as am here


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 1, 2019)

Aries said:


> I feel those 8 cover all forms of fiction. Ill leave the abstract concepts too Favorites. Not sure how successful this theme idea for CoH will be but guarantee a different theme can look forward each Fall for Clash of Hosts aslong as am here



Not not al forms. 

Your list does not include 
Mythology 
Bazooka gum jokes.


----------



## Aries (Mar 1, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> Not not al forms.
> 
> Your list does not include
> Mythology
> Bazooka gum jokes.



Mythology was actually in the list of themes but took it out to round it to 8. If this section is still around by then by CoH X we would have done all the themes and CoH XI we start anew


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 1, 2019)

Aries said:


> Mythology was actually in the list of themes but took it out to round it to 8. If this section is still around by then by CoH X we would have done all the themes and CoH XI we start anew



How about bazooka gun jokes?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 1, 2019)

Your ´istbalso diesnt include straight to DVD movies (a.k.a movie’s that never made it to the cinema).


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 1, 2019)

You can add two more themes mentioned above and you get 10 themes.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 1, 2019)

A nice round number


----------



## Aries (Mar 1, 2019)

I was going for a "Elite 4" vibe for MafiaMania. Hence the 4 hosts needed. 4 Games hosted by the 4 hosts and the 5th game determining the champion. I hope OaO is okay, incase he doesnt return restricting it to 3 hosts/3 games with 1 final round also works. 

Lawful Good-DDL
True Neutral-WPK
Chaotic Evil-Myself


----------



## Aries (Mar 1, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> You can add two more themes mentioned above and you get 10 themes.



Theirs already been 2 CoH games, the 8 themes is so CoH 10 all the themes are done. If it werent for that would have added more. 8 is good enough, may switch literature with mythology but it depends on the hosts who want to to participate


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 1, 2019)

Dibs on mythology.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 1, 2019)

Kira Yagami said:


> Hello, U mafia bro?





Aries said:


> Theirs already been 2 CoH games, the 8 themes is so CoH 10 all the themes are done. If it werent for that would have added more. 8 is good enough, may switch literature with mythology but it depends on the hosts who want to to participate



I’m also pulling your legs just to be contrarian, rough week at work so humour is my medicine. 
But since you panties are in a wad, 
*[vote lynch aries]*


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 1, 2019)

Aries said:


> I was going for a "Elite 4" vibe for MafiaMania. Hence the 4 hosts needed. 4 Games hosted by the 4 hosts and the 5th game determining the champion. I hope OaO is okay, incase he doesnt return restricting it to 3 hosts/3 games with 1 final round also works.
> 
> Lawful Good-DDL
> True Neutral-WPK
> Chaotic Evil-Myself



We hope so too, I think we have to wait two more days before @iwandesu locls the game for good.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 1, 2019)

I am a choatic neutral myself


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 1, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> We hope so too, I think we have to wait two more days before @iwandesu locls the game for good.


He got online a day but yeah
It is a shame such a good game might went to waste but i will have it locked at the end of the week


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 1, 2019)

Also i really want to be a part of this mafia mania but im positive it will be literally impossible lol


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 1, 2019)

I could always host one game or something


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 1, 2019)

I would advise against having 4 hosts. Some of our Chinese users will be turned off by such a unlucky number.


----------



## Aries (Mar 1, 2019)

My games for Mafiamania will be games made a sign up for but didn't do the game for.

So 2 of these

Avatar the Last Airbender/Legend of Korra
Spider-Man
Batman vs Superman
Marvel vs Capcom
YYH vs HxH
WWE 
Super Smash Bros

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drago (Mar 2, 2019)

Sign up.


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 2, 2019)

Novas game is being fucked with, someone get the dupe account gone, this section has been catching hell lately.


----------



## novaselinenever (Mar 2, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Novas game is being fucked with, someone get the dupe account gone, this section has been catching hell lately.


It isn't. Don't worry lol.


----------



## Magic (Mar 2, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> It isn't. Don't worry lol.


Should give us warning.

Hell of a prank man.  

"Just a social experiment."


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 2, 2019)

It's a sockpuppet.

In the other site I play in people do this kind of thing all the time. @Ricochet made like 3 accounts for his last game.

Sometimes hosts also invite people who are not playing at all to use those accounts for them. Just give them some basic instructiuons and set them on roleplaying.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 2, 2019)

It makes a pretty cool effect. Suddenly your mafia game has NPCs, and they are posting and interacting with you.


----------



## Santí (Mar 3, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Should give us warning.
> 
> Hell of a prank man.
> 
> "Just a social experiment."



Dude didn’t even notify me till like 5 minutes before he was about to do it, shoulda just looked the other way and let the bans fly


----------



## Catamount (Mar 3, 2019)

Inb4 meme and nova is to blame


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 3, 2019)

Happy birthday @Hachibi 


And happy birthday @Luck even if you still hate me.


----------



## Karma (Mar 3, 2019)

Superman said:


> Happy birthday @Hachibi
> 
> 
> And happy birthday @Luck even if you still hate me.


Thanks!

Also I dont really hate anyone on here, were still friends


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 3, 2019)

Happy birthday folks!


----------



## Stelios (Mar 3, 2019)

that's terrible

but top kek


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 3, 2019)

Happy birthday


----------



## poutanko (Mar 4, 2019)

Happy 1 year older you two ~


----------



## Aries (Mar 4, 2019)

Late happy bday


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 4, 2019)

So I thought of a Land Before Time Mafia game. Could be fun.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 5, 2019)

52 and still a beast


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 5, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> So I thought of a Land Before Time Mafia game. Could be fun.


Would have to be a small game. Oh the feels I have remembering that movie.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 5, 2019)

Superman said:


> Would have to be a small game. Oh the feels I have remembering that movie.


It would yes


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 5, 2019)

Why do people sign up for CLOSED SETUP games then spend the whole game complaining about some info being hidden?

This fucking instant gratification generation strikes again.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 5, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Why do people sign up for CLOSED SETUP games then spend the whole game complaining about some info being hidden?
> 
> This fucking instant gratification generation strikes again.



Them *Me*lenials.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 6, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Why do people sign up for CLOSED SETUP games then spend the whole game complaining about some info being hidden?
> 
> This fucking instant gratification generation strikes again.



Lol snowflakes


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 6, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Why do people sign up for CLOSED SETUP games then spend the whole game complaining about some info being hidden?
> 
> This fucking instant gratification generation strikes again.



Not giving Vasto the ability to kill these flies strikes another game.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 6, 2019)

@On and On


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## novaselinenever (Mar 7, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


>


Gave up on someone hosting that Jester setup for you?


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 7, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> Gave up on someone hosting that Jester setup for you?



Pretty much.


----------



## novaselinenever (Mar 7, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Pretty much.


Get the players, I'll host it for you


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 7, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> Get the players, I'll host it for you



thats sweet of you, thanks 

is there room in your current game?


----------



## novaselinenever (Mar 7, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> is there room in your current game?


There was last phase, you missed it


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 7, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> There was last phase, you missed it



my fault for checking this section once every 2 weeks, i need to be more active in here


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 7, 2019)

Just people know. I am feeling feelings I have not felt in awhile. Just know for those that think it will never happen....I will get you. You won't know when, but will feel despair when it happens.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 7, 2019)

????????
?????????
????????


----------



## Aries (Mar 7, 2019)

The theme of this years Clash of Hosts will either be Comic Books or Live Action Films.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 7, 2019)

What the hell is going on around here!?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 7, 2019)

????????
?????????
????????
Remchu


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 7, 2019)

did you get abused again superman?


----------



## God (Mar 7, 2019)

What ever happened to that doomsday mafia game


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 7, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> did you get abused again superman?


People just piss me off.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 7, 2019)

Superman said:


> People just piss me off.



Do tell.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 7, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Do tell.


I rather not give them a heads up.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 7, 2019)

Superman said:


> I rather not give them a heads up.


----------



## Aries (Mar 7, 2019)

Im forever in Vastos Spite list. A rivalry as old as Tom and Jerry


----------



## Platinum (Mar 7, 2019)

I literally cannot remember any time in years I was lynched as a townie, and was rather proud of that fact.

Then it happens when I break my personal rule and name claim  .

I know no game discussion, and won't past this quip, but rip the streak.


----------



## Aries (Mar 8, 2019)

The streak is over Platinum. That game was the 21-1 to your towniemania streak. You lost it too a part timer


----------



## Magic (Mar 8, 2019)

Live reaction of platman in One Piece mafia
6:23


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 8, 2019)

This section is tainted. The Prince of Hope was mislynched. We'll never be the same again.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Aries (Mar 8, 2019)

Ill host a dungeons and dragons game one day


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 9, 2019)

Boooo


----------



## Rohan (Mar 10, 2019)

Feel free to advertise your games on the AB Mafia Discord if you need players: Invite Link: .


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 10, 2019)

You know town is shitty when @Okosan starts posting like a human.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 10, 2019)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 10, 2019)

@iwandesu
?????????
????????
@RemChu 
@Didi 
@Ricochet 
@Stelios 
@Mexican Unicorn 
@A Optimistic 
@Okosan 
@Cooler 
@WolfPrinceKouga 
@Lawrence777 
@Nataly 
@Katsuargi 
@Dragon D. Luffy 

On one hand he ended up being sk.....on the other hand I did say he better be mafia....decision decision on how much to spite....


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 10, 2019)

discussing on going games is a no no :smpepe


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 10, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> discussing on going games is a no no :smpepe



What discussion? Only spite.


----------



## novaselinenever (Mar 10, 2019)

>Akainu requires a combo of 14 attack to get killed 
>Kaido gets killed by Foxy 
Admirals > Yonko even in Mafia


----------



## Nataly (Mar 10, 2019)

@Superman


----------



## Katsuargi (Mar 10, 2019)

Tbf, one of the rules of mafia is you have to play to win.

Going full spite mode is probably against the rules, in that case.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 10, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @Superman












You:
Me:
Then me to everyone else:
Me on there graves:



Katsuargi said:


> Tbf, one of the rules of mafia is you have to play to win.
> 
> Going full spite mode is probably against the rules, in that case.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 10, 2019)

Superman said:


> You:
> Me:
> Then me to everyone else:
> Me on there graves:


I will imagine you as '' from now on


----------



## Nataly (Mar 10, 2019)

@Superman The code doesn't work properly in profile comments
Use this one:


```
<img src="https://i.imgur.com/eTVWMxo.gifv"/>
```

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 10, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @Superman The code doesn't work properly in profile comments
> Use this one:
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, looks like I do not. I tried everything. I am denied this.....because I do not want to spend my points. Thanks for trying Nataly. I am just going to have to  on everyone else's graves the old fashion way. I shall now not spite you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 10, 2019)

Superman said:


> Nope, looks like I do not. I tried everything. I am denied this.....because I do not want to spend my points. Thanks for trying Nataly. I am just going to have to  on everyone else's graves the old fashion way. I shall now not spite you.


Oh nooo 
You wanted it so much

but now you have motivation to spam this beauty all you want


----------



## Aries (Mar 10, 2019)

So took D&D personality test got Neutral Good as alignment/Paladin


----------



## Stelios (Mar 10, 2019)

Aries said:


> So took D&D personality test got Neutral Good as alignment/Paladin




Bahahahahaha

Chaotic good more likely


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 10, 2019)

- CR
- Paladin


----------



## Aries (Mar 10, 2019)

Ive mellowed out with age it seems. Ive become the new Prince of Hope while Platinum has slowly become a Troll. 

For those who are curious about your alignment/char, 

Pretty longish test but fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 10, 2019)

So we have someone who said spiting is against the rules, yet alot of you do it here anyway. Just saying.. [HASHTAG]#stophypocrisy[/HASHTAG] 


 However, @Superman, I have told you weeks ago. I am here... 

We can show mafia the power of Rage...follow me...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 10, 2019)

Aries said:


> Ive mellowed out with age it seems. Ive become the new Prince of Hope while Platinum has slowly become a Troll.
> 
> For those who are curious about your alignment/char,
> 
> Pretty longish test but fun


Some rather meh questions/choices there, got Chaotic Good Sorcerer which is an okay fit for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Mar 10, 2019)

5 nickels that Vasto ends up with Barbarian class


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 10, 2019)

Vasto is a Chaotic Neutral Barbarian imo


----------



## Didi (Mar 10, 2019)

Vasto is lawful good
Spite makes right


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 10, 2019)

Aries said:


> Ive mellowed out with age it seems. Ive become the new Prince of Hope while Platinum has slowly become a Troll.
> 
> For those who are curious about your alignment/char,
> 
> Pretty longish test but fun





Aries said:


> 5 nickels that Vasto ends up with Barbarian class





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Vasto is a Chaotic Neutral Barbarian imo





Didi said:


> Vasto is lawful good
> Spite makes right


*True Neutral Human Fighter/Druid (2nd/1st Level)*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 10, 2019)

I got Neutral Good Elf Wizard (3rd level)

Ability Scores:

Strength- 11
Dexterity- 11
Constitution- 10
Intelligence- 17
Wisdom- 11
Charisma- 14

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 10, 2019)

*Lawful Neutral Human Ranger (5th Level)*

*Ability Scores:
Strength- 16
Dexterity- 18
Constitution- 17
Intelligence- 17
Wisdom- 15
Charisma- 16*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 10, 2019)

Peasants


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 10, 2019)

Stelios said:


> Peasants



Hmf, true warriors can duel class.


*Ability Scores:
Strength- 13
Dexterity- 14
Constitution- 11
Intelligence- 11
Wisdom- 12
Charisma- 9*


----------



## Didi (Mar 10, 2019)

Stelios said:


> *Lawful Neutral Human Ranger (5th Level)*
> 
> *Ability Scores:*
> *Strength- 16*
> ...



jesus christ
fkn god stats


----------



## Karma (Mar 10, 2019)

*You Are A:*

*True Neutral Elf Bard (1st Level)*
*

Ability Scores:
Strength- 15
Dexterity- 15
Constitution- 15
Intelligence- 14
Wisdom- 15
Charisma- 13*


----------



## Karma (Mar 10, 2019)

Luck said:


> *You Are A:*
> 
> *True Neutral Elf Bard (1st Level)*
> *
> ...


The alignment, stats and class(from the description it gave me at least) is right, not sure about elf race tho. I'd have to read the descriptions for the others to get a better idea.

Also
>charisma based class
>lowest stat is charisma


----------



## nfcnorth (Mar 10, 2019)

*You Are A:*

*Neutral Good Human Wizard/Sorcerer (2nd/1st Level)*
*

Ability Scores:
Strength- 11
Dexterity- 12
Constitution- 14
Intelligence- 16
Wisdom- 18
Charisma- 12*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Mar 10, 2019)

I am usually the kind of guy who makes humans in role playing games anyways.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 10, 2019)

Man I wanna play DnD again.


----------



## Magic (Mar 10, 2019)

"Town" in the made in abyss game.


50 IQ plays.


----------



## Magic (Mar 10, 2019)

*You Are A:*

*Neutral Good Human Warlock/Paladin (3rd/2nd Level)*
*

Ability Scores:
Strength- 13
Dexterity- 14
Constitution- 12
Intelligence- 13
Wisdom- 17
Charisma- 15*
Alignment:
*Neutral Good-* A neutral good character does the best that a good person can do. He is devoted to helping others. He works with kings and magistrates but does not feel beholden to them. Neutral good is the best alignment you can be because it means doing what is good without bias for or against order. However, neutral good can be a dangerous alignment when it advances mediocrity by limiting the actions of the truly capable.

Race:
*Humans* are the most adaptable of the common races. Short generations and a penchant for migration and conquest have made them physically diverse as well. Humans are often unorthodox in their dress, sporting unusual hairstyles, fanciful clothes, tattoos, and the like.

Primary Class:
*Warlocks-* Warlocks are driven by an insatiable need for knowledge and power, which compels them to enter into a pact with an otherworldly being. Sometimes the relationship between a warlock and their patron is like that of a cleric and a deity, though the beings that serve as patrons to warlocks are not gods. A warlock might lead a cult dedicated to a fey prince, an archdevil, or an utterly alien entity - beings not typically served by clerics. More often, though, the arrangement is similar to that between a master and an apprentice. The warlock learns and grows in power, at the cost of occasional services performed on the patron's behalf.

Secondary Class:
*Paladins-* Paladins take their adventures seriously, and even a mundane mission is, in the heart of the paladin, a personal test an opportunity to demonstrate bravery, to learn tactics, and to find ways to do good. Divine power protects these warriors of virtue, warding off harm, protecting from disease, healing, and guarding against fear. The paladin can also direct this power to help others, healing wounds or curing diseases, and also use it to destroy evil. Experienced paladins can smite evil foes and turn away undead. A paladin's Wisdom score should be high, as this determines the maximum spell level that they can cast. Many of the paladin's special abilities also benefit from a high Charisma score.


When I did play D&D I ran a Warlock. 

Usually Align Chaotic Good in the simple quizzes.


----------



## Magic (Mar 10, 2019)

Tfw when I know one person on nf who would get chaotic evil for sure.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 10, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Man I wanna play DnD again.


I play a Skull and Shackles Pathfinder campaign every Tuesday, Unchained Rogue Catfolk with a claw attack focus. It's great.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 10, 2019)

I just checked theres an event in my city at the end of the month.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 10, 2019)

A few months ago I applied for a business internship thing on Florida. I didn't pass, though.

If I had, I'd probably have asked to join one of your games, WPK.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 10, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> A few months ago I applied for a business internship thing on Florida. I didn't pass, though.
> 
> If I had, I'd probably have asked to join one of your games, WPK.


I play on roll20, not enough people I know interested enough/with a proper schedule to run an IRL game at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 10, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I play on roll20, not enough people I know interested enough/with a proper schedule to run an IRL game at the moment.



Oh I see. I could be interested but I'm about to start a course at night so I'm not sure if I'll be available for anything.


----------



## Karma (Mar 10, 2019)

I'd like get into D&D at some point, it's always been something that's intrested me.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 10, 2019)

Unless you people play in the day or something.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 10, 2019)

RemChu said:


> *You Are A:*
> 
> *Neutral Good Human Warlock/Paladin (3rd/2nd Level)*
> *
> ...




You are worthy to be my companion in this journey. Join me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 10, 2019)

Luck said:


> I'd like get into D&D at some point, it's always been something that's intrested me.



Where in Brazil do you live again?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 10, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Unless you people play in the day or something.


Sessions start at 12pm EST on Tuesdays, though currently already have five players. The fifth slot has been hard to find a long running player for though...if anything opens up I'll tell you.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 10, 2019)

Wow thats actually the perfect timeslot for me. Nice.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 10, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Wow thats actually the perfect timeslot for me. Nice.


We're also rather far into the module but the group is a really solid one that I've played through all of Curse of Strahd and some of Way of the Wicked with prior to this Skull and Shackles campaign. Way of the Wicked didn't end up working out as evil campaigns are difficult to play without running into storytelling/group dynamic problems. I do miss my character from that game, a Human Brawler(Monk/Fighter hybrid class) named Viorec.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 10, 2019)

Well I don't have much experience in RPGs. Only started playing a few months ago. But so far I really enjoyed. Never played online tho.

In my biggest campaign I was a rogue with magic skills so I just kept cheesing the game in every way possible.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 10, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Well I don't have much experience in RPGs. Only started playing a few months ago. But so far I really enjoyed. Never played online tho.
> 
> In my biggest campaign I was a rogue with magic skills so I just kept cheesing the game in every way possible.


Pathfinder can seem really complex at first and some people play it more as a number crunch but our group doesn't worry so much about exact rules and goes more cinematic/DM on the spot call when any rule stuff causes an issue. The main strength of Pathfinder is how tailor-made to the vision of your character you can create it with all the traits, classes, archetypes, etc.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 10, 2019)

I want to give DnD a try.


----------



## poutanko (Mar 10, 2019)

True Neutral Half-Elf Fighter/Paladin (2nd/1st Level)

Whatever that means


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 10, 2019)

Superman said:


> I want to give DnD a try.


I can already see a party forming... @Superman the Barbarian, @Dragon D. Luffy  the Wizard, @Luck the Bard and @Aries the Paladin. I could run a module for a NF party, I've never DM'd before but hey it will be mostly newbie players with a newbie DM(but experienced player). Could either run 5e or Pathfinder, players choice.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 10, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I can already see a party forming... @Superman the Barbarian, @Dragon D. Luffy  the Wizard, @Luck the Bard and @Aries the Paladin. I could run a module for a NF party, I've never DM'd before but hey it will be mostly newbie players with a newbie DM(but experienced player). Could either run 5e or Pathfinder, players choice.



Would not matter to me.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 10, 2019)

For anyone obsessed with learning things early/want a taste of the wealth of options.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 10, 2019)

*You Are A:*

*Neutral Good Human Paladin/Rogue (2nd/2nd Level)*
*

Ability Scores:
Strength- 15
Dexterity- 16
Constitution- 17
Intelligence- 14
Wisdom- 15
Charisma- 14

I am the prince of hope! lol*


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 10, 2019)

The one I played was 5e, though I could learn a different one.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 10, 2019)

My DM did a system where the players could pick the classes, but he'd randomize the races, which led to some crazy combinations. One of the guys was a Half-Orc Wizard.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 10, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> My DM did a system where the players could pick the classes, but he'd randomize the races, which led to some crazy combinations. One of the guys was a Half-Orc Wizard.


That seems something to do with vets to add some spice, not put on people learning the ropes


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 10, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> For anyone obsessed with learning things early/want a taste of the wealth of options.



So many midget races from the link you provided.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 10, 2019)

Superman said:


> So many midget races from the link you provided.


Majority of the time the only smaller races that see use are Halfling, Gnome and Goblin. Ratfolk maybe also, fucking plague alchemists spreading disease...


----------



## Kobe (Mar 10, 2019)

*Neutral Good Human Monk (4th Level)*


*Ability Scores:*
*Strength- 13*
*Dexterity- 13*
*Constitution- 14*
*Intelligence- 19*
*Wisdom- 15*
*Charisma- 14*


All those religion questions * *


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 11, 2019)

Wild said:


> What ever happened to that doomsday mafia game


@On and On abandoned it in day 2 never to return.

I think he never intended to finish it in the first place as he said people would probably hate him after his game.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 11, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> *You Are A:*
> 
> *Neutral Good Human Paladin/Rogue (2nd/2nd Level)*
> *
> ...



I usually play bards but I recently made a charismatic barbarian that was as dumb as a doorknob. 
I can tweak the idea a bit more but worked out perfectly. 

My next idea is identical twins.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 11, 2019)

Superman said:


> I want to give DnD a try.



I have a couple of module that have chapters dedicated to get a party from level 1-3.

I’ll be mostly using those to figure out how to level up adventurers in the homebrew I’m writing.

My homebrew would be for in-person group, but I wouldn’t mind DMing over the Internet.

I’m mostly a D&D 5e (though my first game was actually a pathfinder one where I was a rogue). It’s kinda funny, at work my colleague plays pathfinder and finds 5e weird while 5e find pathfinder a bit more complex.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 11, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> My DM did a system where the players could pick the classes, but he'd randomize the races, which led to some crazy combinations. One of the guys was a Half-Orc Wizard.



I was once a half-orc paladin called Tim the Unready for a one-shot and when I forgot my bard character sheet once. It was kinda funny to have a charismatic half-orc.



Superman said:


> So many midget races from the link you provided.


I usually don’t accept races that a not in the player’s handbook. 
But there are more in Volo’s guide or xanathar (I forget).


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 11, 2019)

I've never played dnd before @Alwaysmind.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 11, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> I was once a half-orc paladin called Tim the Unready for a one-shot and when I forgot my bard character sheet once. It was kinda funny to have a charismatic half-orc.
> 
> 
> I usually don’t accept races that a not in the player’s handbook.
> But there are more in Volo’s guide or xanathar (I forget).


----------



## Catamount (Mar 11, 2019)

how is warlock/paladin possible
i mean
it's warlock
how can it co-exist with paladin in one entity


----------



## Catamount (Mar 11, 2019)

RemChu being like the firework of everything at once


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 11, 2019)

Catamount said:


> how is warlock/paladin possible
> i mean
> it's warlock
> how can it co-exist with paladin in one entity



A Paladin who lost his way?

Or a Warlock who found the light?


----------



## Chaos (Mar 11, 2019)

*You Are A:*

*Chaotic Neutral Human Druid (3rd Level)*
*

Ability Scores:
Strength- 11
Dexterity- 14
Constitution- 11
Intelligence- 16
Wisdom- 15
Charisma- 14*


----------



## Didi (Mar 11, 2019)

Lawful Neutral Human Monk/Wizard


----------



## Stelios (Mar 11, 2019)

Didi said:


> Lawful Neutral Human Monk/Wizard


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 11, 2019)

Catamount said:


> how is warlock/paladin possible
> i mean
> it's warlock
> how can it co-exist with paladin in one entity


----------



## novaselinenever (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## novaselinenever (Mar 11, 2019)

ì finished the questions, pop up with my results was getting blocked. Turned off adblocker, page got refreshed. 

Lost all my answers


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 11, 2019)

Catamount said:


> how is warlock/paladin possible
> i mean
> it's warlock
> how can it co-exist with paladin in one entity


Can see it if it's Celestial Warlock or maybe like Hexblade, with a Vengeance Paladin pushed far. There also also Paladins who are beholden to ideas rather than specific gods, where it's easier to see the combo working lore-wise.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 11, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> ì finished the questions, pop up with my results was getting blocked. Turned off adblocker, page got refreshed.
> 
> Lost all my answers


It does warn you of this prior to the questions and to test the finish button prior to answering all the questions.


----------



## novaselinenever (Mar 11, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> It does warn you of this prior to the questions and to test the finish button prior to answering all the questions.


Ohh


----------



## Catamount (Mar 11, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Or a Warlock who found the light?




I need that in status in the work chat.


----------



## poutanko (Mar 11, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> ì finished the questions, pop up with my results was getting blocked. Turned off adblocker, page got refreshed.
> 
> Lost all my answers


Smh and several hours only for that


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 11, 2019)

I played a Path of the Healing Hands Monk/Celestial Warlock multiclass during Curse of Strahd, it worked out well narratively and not too bad mechanically. Helped by picking the Haunted One module specific background.


----------



## novaselinenever (Mar 11, 2019)

poutanko said:


> Smh and several hours only for that


I was getting my beauty sleep


----------



## novaselinenever (Mar 11, 2019)

*Lawful Good Human Cleric (3rd Level)*


*Ability Scores:*
*Strength- 10*
*Dexterity- 17*
*Constitution- 12*
*Intelligence- 14*
*Wisdom- 14*
*Charisma- 14*

> Lawful 
> Good


----------



## novaselinenever (Mar 11, 2019)

I responded that I'd cheat in an important test though


----------



## novaselinenever (Mar 11, 2019)

And I'd buy those 100 dollar bills for a dollar


----------



## Catamount (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 11, 2019)

I don't want you behind my back when I need healing, nova.


----------



## novaselinenever (Mar 11, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I don't want you behind my back when I need healing, nova.


I'm a lawful and good


----------



## poutanko (Mar 11, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> I responded that I'd cheat in an important test though





novaselinenever said:


> And I'd buy those 100 dollar bills for a dollar


yet I got true neutral while this guy got lawful good


----------



## poutanko (Mar 11, 2019)

That 100 dollar case is tempting tho


----------



## novaselinenever (Mar 11, 2019)

poutanko said:


> yet I got true neutral while this guy got lawful good


I help my community/family and defend my country


----------



## novaselinenever (Mar 11, 2019)

poutanko said:


> That 100 dollar case is tempting tho


It is...


----------



## poutanko (Mar 11, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> I help my community/family and defend my country


Not defending my country, will only help family/friends


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 11, 2019)

*Neutral Good Human Monk/Wizard (2nd/1st Level)*
*

Ability Scores:
Strength- 12
Dexterity- 16
Constitution- 13
Intelligence- 16
Wisdom- 18
Charisma- 15*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Mar 11, 2019)

I wouldn't take 100 dollars for 1 dollar since I could get caught.


----------



## novaselinenever (Mar 11, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> Neutral Good Human


----------



## poutanko (Mar 11, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


>


We know it's not accurate when the 2 of you got Good


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Stelios (Mar 11, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> I help my community/family and defend my country



>fighting another man’s war
Lol
Sucker

I ‘d fight only for loved ones and kill and steal for survival


----------



## poutanko (Mar 11, 2019)

Stelios said:


> >fighting another man’s war
> Lol
> Sucker
> 
> I ‘d fight only for loved ones


Have an agree


----------



## novaselinenever (Mar 11, 2019)

poutanko said:


> We know it's not accurate when the 2 of you got Good


 

You should try it


----------



## poutanko (Mar 11, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> You should try it


Nah, f strangers, I'm not good Samaritan


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 11, 2019)

@poutanko that is not the heart of a true neutral.


----------



## Karma (Mar 11, 2019)

Pou speaks the truf


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 11, 2019)

Luck said:


> Pou speaks the truf


Heh......fools answers.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 11, 2019)

Stelios said:


> >fighting another man’s war
> Lol
> Sucker
> 
> I ‘d fight only for loved ones and kill and steal for survival


Yeah right.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 11, 2019)

I think a never thrust @poutanko ultimatum should be uttered just like in @Melodie ‘s case


----------



## poutanko (Mar 11, 2019)

Stelios said:


> I think a never thrust @poutanko ultimatum should be uttered just like in @Melodie ‘s case


...wat


----------



## Stelios (Mar 11, 2019)

That autocorrect


----------



## Stelios (Mar 11, 2019)

*trust


----------



## novaselinenever (Mar 11, 2019)

Stelios said:


> I think a never thrust @poutanko ultimatum should be uttered just like in @Melodie ‘s case


Think we can add another name 


Stelios said:


> kill and steal for survival


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 11, 2019)

Stelios said:


> That autocorrect


Funniest auto correct I have seen this month.


----------



## poutanko (Mar 11, 2019)

I still don't get what he's trying to say


----------



## novaselinenever (Mar 11, 2019)

poutanko said:


> I still don't get what he's trying to say


You shouldn't get trusted since you are evil


----------



## poutanko (Mar 11, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> You shouldn't get trusted since you are evil


I'm neutral, very very neutral


----------



## Melodie (Mar 11, 2019)

Stelios said:


> I think a never thrust @poutanko ultimatum should be uttered just like in @Melodie ‘s case



I never lied in a mafia game in my life.


----------



## poutanko (Mar 11, 2019)

Melodie said:


> I never lied in a mafia game in my life.


Senpai


----------



## Melodie (Mar 11, 2019)

@Tiger  Was last seen 17th October. Y'all can add him in Marco's coffin.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 11, 2019)

Melodie said:


> @Tiger  Was last seen 17th October. Y'all can add him in Marco's coffin.


He didn't randomly disappear though, the man has a wife and a family he should be starting and drifted apart from the community gradually because you guys were being drama queens.


----------



## poutanko (Mar 11, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> He didn't randomly disappear though, the man has a wife and a family he should be starting and drifted apart from the community gradually because you guys were being drama queens.


Do we even have a mod after he left tho?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 11, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> He didn't randomly disappear though, the man has a wife and a family he should be starting and drifted apart from the community gradually because you guys were being *drama queens*.



Let's be honest....there was only one and he is gone.


----------



## Melodie (Mar 11, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> He didn't randomly disappear though, the man has a wife and a family he should be starting and drifted apart from the community gradually because you guys were being drama queens.


True, he didn't say extend the phase 24 hours then decided to disappear for over 24 months like Marco.


----------



## Melodie (Mar 11, 2019)

poutanko said:


> Do we even have a mod after he left tho?


We had white wolf. Which people were being pretty dumb regarding to him...then we had iwandesu who to this day has done nothing and just realized he is a mod of the section a month and so ago when he has been the only mod since ww left


----------



## poutanko (Mar 11, 2019)

Melodie said:


> We had white wolf. Which people were being pretty dumb regarding to him...then we had iwandesu who to this day has done nothing and just realized he is a mod of the section a month and so ago when he has been the only mod since ww left


Santi did say he's going to pick a mod specifically for this section. A month ago... 
Tbf Iwan had done something but prolly not known that much.


----------



## Melodie (Mar 11, 2019)

poutanko said:


> Santi did say he's going to pick a mod specifically for this section. A month ago...
> Tbf Iwan had done something but prolly not known that much.



@Santi 

You love picking mods don't you?


----------



## novaselinenever (Mar 11, 2019)

Melodie said:


> You love picking mods don't you?


There’s a time and place for all things


----------



## Santí (Mar 11, 2019)

I’ve been a bit distracted lately, and I wanted a bit more time to observe those on the shortlist... Just to make sure


----------



## poutanko (Mar 11, 2019)

Santi said:


> I’ve been a bit distracted lately, and* I wanted a bit more time* to observe those on the shortlist... Just to make sure


How long? 
and who? 
Why didn't you ask our opinion about them?


----------



## Melodie (Mar 11, 2019)

Santi said:


> I’ve been a bit distracted lately, and I wanted a bit more time to observe those on the shortlist... Just to make sure


Guess u can't get the quick rundown on your own


----------



## Stelios (Mar 11, 2019)

You guys managed to break people because they cared. God help you if I apply for this position

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 11, 2019)

poutanko said:


> Do we even have a mod after he left tho?


I for one welcome our Iwan overlord.



Superman said:


> Let's be honest....there was only one and he is gone.


There were many posters displaying shameful behavior.



Melodie said:


> We had white wolf. Which people were being pretty dumb regarding to him...then we had iwandesu who to this day has done nothing and just realized he is a mod of the section a month and so ago when he has been the only mod since ww left


White Wolf was not NF mafia mod material.


----------



## Didi (Mar 11, 2019)

@Santi 

You love taking your sweet time don't you?

Every other post in your history is you delaying work.

What a sad, small mod you are. I bet it makes you feel good to lord over others. Utilitarian. Humourless, cold, dead inside. An unimportant cog in the machine of HR.

I hope you live it up online, because people like you are despised in the real world.

Have fun cooking up your pathetic response, while I go create a few more accounts and join your precious NF.


----------



## Didi (Mar 11, 2019)

fuck me I was too lazy to look up the pasta so I wrote it from the top of my head
this meme has gone too far


----------



## poutanko (Mar 11, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I for one welcome our Iwan overlord.
> 
> 
> There were many posters displaying shameful behavior.
> ...


I'm okay with Iwan too but he's busy enough with OBD (heard some people there can be rather wild too). Prefer to have some mafia regular to mod this section. Pretty sure there are several who have applied for that.


----------



## Didi (Mar 11, 2019)

Just mod someone responsible like DDL or Nova or smth


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 11, 2019)

Didi said:


> Just mod someone responsible like DDL or Nova or smth



Or me


----------



## Melodie (Mar 11, 2019)

Spite section bans. Hard agree.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 11, 2019)

@Didi that hurts my feelings!


----------



## Didi (Mar 11, 2019)

Superman said:


> @Didi that hurts my feelings!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 11, 2019)

Didi said:


>


 I should have never stopped spiting you!


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 11, 2019)

White Wolf was a great mafia mod, I disagree with his haters.

And this is coming from someone who got banned by him twice. Did he make me develop stockholm syndrome?


----------



## Aries (Mar 11, 2019)

Ole CR should have been modded ages ago.


----------



## Santí (Mar 11, 2019)

poutanko said:


> How long?



Idk, shouldn’t be much longer though 



poutanko said:


> and who?



lol 



poutanko said:


> Why didn't you ask our opinion about them?



Don’t have to. I can gauge public opinion on posters just reading the posts in this thread every day. 

I’ve long accepted that people are going to give me their opinions whether I want to hear it or not, and you already knew I was searching.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 11, 2019)

Aries said:


> Ole CR should have been modded ages ago.


@Platinum and I have worked against you at every stage on this


----------



## poutanko (Mar 11, 2019)

Santi said:


> Idk, shouldn’t be much longer though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didi and White applied for that position iirc, do you not like it?


----------



## Santí (Mar 11, 2019)

poutanko said:


> Didi and White applied for that position iirc, do you not like it?



Are you referring to Advisors? That’s a different position than section mod, but it is something I’ve accounted for already in candidates as people who display motivation/initiative to helping improve the section, which is always a plus.


----------



## poutanko (Mar 11, 2019)

Santi said:


> Are you referring to Advisors? That’s a different position than section mod, but it is something I’ve accounted for already in candidates as people who display motivation/initiative to helping improve the section, which is always a plus.


White applied for mod as well in Mafia Point thread


----------



## poutanko (Mar 11, 2019)

So, not answering when exactly you'll choose the new mod.
Not answering on who the 2 people you want to mod.
And not wanting to hear our opinions about the 2 person you chose.

You know as a mod you should choose someone _we_ want instead of someone _you_ want, right?


----------



## Santí (Mar 11, 2019)

poutanko said:


> White applied for mod as well in Mafia Point thread



That’s not what an application is


----------



## poutanko (Mar 11, 2019)

Santi said:


> That’s not what an application is


I take it that you don't want him because you know you can't control him


----------



## Santí (Mar 11, 2019)

poutanko said:


> So, not answering when exactly you'll choose the new mod.
> Not answering on who the 2 people you want to mod.
> And not wanting to hear our opinions about the 2 person you chose.
> 
> You know as a mod you should choose someone _we_ want instead of someone _you_ want, right?



I keep forgetting that when talking to people who speak English as a second language, I have to talk less broadly and more over-literally...


----------



## poutanko (Mar 11, 2019)

Santi said:


> I keep forgetting that when talking to people who speak English as a second language, you have to talk less broadly and more over-literally...


Then start giving a straight answer


----------



## poutanko (Mar 11, 2019)

When will you choose the new mod (exact date)?
Who are the 2 candidates you have in mind (give us names)?
Do we have a say about those 2 (yes or no)?


----------



## Kira Yagami (Mar 11, 2019)

Bringing this back,Join if interested :smpepe


----------



## Karma (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Santí (Mar 11, 2019)

poutanko said:


> When will you choose the new mod (exact date)?



I haven’t set an exact date.



poutanko said:


> Who are the 2 candidates you have in mind (give us names)?



This never happens, ever. Mod candidates are never revealed to the public, particularly because we don’t want people to know they’re current candidates and then behaving differently.

Never once in the history of NF do I recall moderators revealing candidates before one is chosen, so I’m not going to answer this particular question, and you should stop asking it.



poutanko said:


> Do we have a say about those 2 (yes or no)?



What does this even mean? It’s not going to a poll, if that’s what you’re asking.

If you want to give me your opinion on users you think would be good for the position, then just do it. You don’t need my permission, people who felt that it was important enough have already PMed me about mod candidates after I announced in the other thread that I’ve been searching for them.

If you feel like your opinion isn’t being heard, that’s because it wasn’t important enough to you


----------



## poutanko (Mar 11, 2019)

Santi said:


> I haven’t set an exact date.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you're lying when you said you had 2 names.
Basically same no answers.

No date.
No names.
Our opinions don't matter.


----------



## poutanko (Mar 11, 2019)

Took you so long to answer simple questions


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 11, 2019)

Santi said:


> Are you referring to Advisors? That’s a different position than section mod, but it is something I’ve accounted for already in candidates as people who display *motivation/initiative to helping improve the section, *which is always a plus.


No wonder I will never be modded.


----------



## poutanko (Mar 11, 2019)

Also, I've openly voted for the one I want to be the mod so


----------



## Santí (Mar 11, 2019)

poutanko said:


> Looks like you're lying when you said you had 2 names.



I didn’t lie, it was two when I made that post, but it isn’t two anymore _precisely _because I was swayed by public opinion and began considering others.



poutanko said:


> No date.
> No names.
> Our opinions don't matter.



You’re actually being obnoxious and petulant right now.


----------



## Santí (Mar 11, 2019)

poutanko said:


> Also, I've openly voted for the one I want to be the mod so



And this proves it.


----------



## poutanko (Mar 11, 2019)

Santi said:


> I didn’t lie, it was two when I made that post, but *it isn’t two anymore* _precisely _because I was swayed by public opinion and began considering others.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re actually being obnoxious and petulant right now.


Then when are you going to choose? You're not clear with _any_ of your answers


----------



## poutanko (Mar 11, 2019)

Santi said:


> And this proves it.


You said to tell you if we have candidate in mind so


----------



## Santí (Mar 11, 2019)

poutanko said:


> Then when are you going to choose? You're not clear with _any_ of your answers



Whenever it’s most convenient for me to do so. I literally can’t be any more clear than this.


----------



## poutanko (Mar 11, 2019)

Santi said:


> Whenever it’s *most convenient for me* to do so. I literally can’t be any more clear than this.


I can see your priority here


----------



## Santí (Mar 11, 2019)

poutanko said:


> I can see your priority here



If you can transfer crypto to my e-wallet, I can get it done whenever you want it to be done.


----------



## poutanko (Mar 11, 2019)

Santi said:


> If you can transfer *crypto to my e-wallet*, I can get it done whenever you want it to be done.


Definitely can see your priority


----------



## poutanko (Mar 11, 2019)

How is it so hard to choose a section mod after having only 2 names and 1 month to decide  you're not going to die by doing it, you know


----------



## Stelios (Mar 11, 2019)

I don’t give a shit who mods this place . All I want is when I press the report button someone to take action


----------



## Catamount (Mar 11, 2019)

The new mod has to take alignment test first thing.
It is truthful and informative.


----------



## Aries (Mar 11, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> @Platinum and I have worked against you at every stage on this





WolfPrinceKujo and Star @Platinum vs Dio CRando and Da TROLL


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 11, 2019)

Someone give me a D&D for dummies explanation please.


----------



## Didi (Mar 11, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> Someone give me a D&D for dummies explanation please.



how much for dummies you want / how much do you want to know
like I assume you're familiar with the general concept


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 11, 2019)

Didi said:


> how much for dummies you want / how much do you want to know
> like I assume you're familiar with the general concept


I basically have a layman's grasp of the game. It's a tabletop game that involves RPG elements, uses Dice, has different roles, etc. I don't know any specifics or how the game is actually run, how long it takes to play, etc. a solid paragraph or two would be appreciated.


----------



## Catamount (Mar 11, 2019)

So, a gnome in a full battle armor falls down from a mountain...


----------



## God Movement (Mar 11, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> *White Wolf* was a *great* mafia *mod*, I disagree with his haters.


----------



## Didi (Mar 11, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> I basically have a layman's grasp of the game. It's a tabletop game that involves RPG elements, uses Dice, has different roles, etc. I don't know any specifics or how the game is actually run, how long it takes to play, etc. a solid paragraph or two would be appreciated.




You have a Dungeon Master or DM who sets up a campaign for his players (either from books or homebrew). He lays out the setting and the story, the group then decides what to do and the DM tells them what happens. Since there are rules involved to simulate loads of things, sometimes dice are rolled to see how succesful players are at attempting things.

How long it takes to play rests entirely on how long the campaign is. Typically a fullblown campaign will take a load of sessions tho, but there are also one-shots designed to just last one session (aka one afternoon or one day).


Basically though you're crafting a story together, you and the DM. The DM lays the framework, but you decide what happens within that.


----------



## Didi (Mar 11, 2019)

God Movement said:


>




The fuck are you doing here? You don't even play mafia
Obsessed af lmao


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 11, 2019)

Didi said:


> You have a Dungeon Master or DM who sets up a campaign for his players (either from books or homebrew). He lays out the setting and the story, the group then decides what to do and the DM tells them what happens. Since there are rules involved to simulate loads of things, sometimes dice are rolled to see how succesful players are at attempting things.
> 
> How long it takes to play rests entirely on how long the campaign is. Typically a fullblown campaign will take a load of sessions tho, but there are also one-shots designed to just last one session (aka one afternoon or one day).
> 
> ...


Oh ok, I pretty much understand the bare bones. Thanks.

Seems like something that would be cool, but online seems like it'd be something that needs commitment from players in different timezones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Mar 11, 2019)

Didi said:


> The fuck are you doing here? You don't even play mafia
> Obsessed af lmao



Ah, Didi. I'm just passing through.


----------



## Magic (Mar 11, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> Oh ok, I pretty much understand the bare bones. Thanks.
> 
> Seems like something that would be cool, but online seems like it'd be something that needs commitment from players in different timezones.


You can watch people playing it. Best games are the ones where players are creative with the persona they make and the roleplay they get into and an attentive DM who makes a fun and exciting narrative with good story telling elements and choices.


----------



## Didi (Mar 11, 2019)

God Movement said:


> Ah, Didi. I'm just passing through.



Why would you be reading a convo thread completely unrelated to your interests? Don't have anything better to do?


----------



## Magic (Mar 11, 2019)

poutanko said:


> How is it so hard to choose a section mod after having only 2 names and 1 month to decide  you're not going to die by doing it, you know


Staff never cared about this section.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 11, 2019)

Didi said:


> Why would you be reading a convo thread completely unrelated to your interests? Don't have anything better to do?



I won't be sucked into your trolling today.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 11, 2019)

I feel like I would make a bard or a wizard 

Warlock looks cool too.


----------



## Didi (Mar 11, 2019)

God Movement said:


> I won't be sucked into your trolling today.




...what? You're the one who came in here with an inflammatory post lmao


----------



## Didi (Mar 11, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> I feel like I would make a bard or a wizard



Bards are cool af, played one in my first full campaign and absolutely loved it
Tho you gotta love roleplay to really enjoy them - if you're more of a pure combat fan you won't like it as much cuz barring some variants of bard, your role in combat is pretty straightforward


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 11, 2019)

Didi said:


> Bards are cool af, played one in my first full campaign and absolutely loved it
> Tho you gotta love roleplay to really enjoy them - if you're more of a pure combat fan you won't like it as much cuz barring some variants of bard, your role in combat is pretty straightforward


Yeah combat is cool but I typically like roleplaying/story elements more so. I love getting charisma in games, and being silver tongued for example. I also like more indirect fighting styles like mental manipulation so seems like a pretty decent fit.


----------



## Catamount (Mar 11, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> Warlock looks cool too.


ARE cool.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 11, 2019)

Ah, all this talk reminds me when I was deemed too controversial to be a mod many moons ago .

But we all know the hero we need right now...

[HASHTAG]#rionformod[/HASHTAG].


----------



## Didi (Mar 11, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> Yeah combat is cool but I typically like roleplaying/story elements more so. I love getting charisma in games, and being silver tongued for example. I also like more indirect fighting styles like mental manipulation so seems like a pretty decent fit.




Ye then you'd like bard for sure


----------



## Catamount (Mar 11, 2019)

Platinum said:


> Ah, all this talk reminds me when I was deemed too controversial to be a mod many moons ago .
> 
> But we all know the hero we need right now...
> 
> [HASHTAG]#rionformod[/HASHTAG].


I saw a quote by someone who is a mod right now, like a recently posted before getting moded, that they love to insult people too much to be a mod.
Turns out it's an okay experience


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 11, 2019)

Catamount said:


> I saw a quote by someone who is a mod right now, like a recently posted before getting moded, that they love to insult people too much to be a mod.
> Turns out it's an okay experience



Who was this?


----------



## Catamount (Mar 11, 2019)

So, the Game Master asks that gnome: what are you gonna do falling down there?..


----------



## Santí (Mar 11, 2019)

Bard is the master race spellcaster and skillmonkey class


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 11, 2019)

Bruh


> *Magical Secrets*
> By 10th level, you have plundered magical knowledge from a wide spectrum of disciplines. Choose two spells from any classes, including this one. A spell you choose must be of a level you can cast, as shown on the Bard table, or a cantrip.
> 
> The chosen spells count as bard spells for you and are included in the number in the Spells Known column of the Bard table.


----------



## Blacku (Mar 11, 2019)

Hi, friends, I'm new to this section and was wondering if anyone was willing to give me the rundown on how to play Mafia


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 11, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> Hi, friends, I'm new to this section and was wondering if anyone was willing to give me the rundown on how to play Mafia


In the most vanilla set up there are two factions: town and mafia. Mafia has the advantage knowledge of eachother, the ability to speak in a seperate thread, QT, or server during the night phase, and ability to coordinate actions. Town has the most players, but have no alignment knowledge going into the game. Town's objective is to systematically find scum and lynch them by vote during the dayphase, while mafia wants to remain cloaked, orchestrate mislynches, and kill at night.

Dayphase is a phase in which everyone in the game can post. Town wants to scumhunt, mafia wants to manipulate and blend. Players vote for a person they want to lynch (kill and remove from the game in most cases) and typically the person with the most votes gets lynched. Nightphase is a phase where no one can talk in the main thread, but mafia can talk in their designated area. Actions typically happen in the nightphase, as mafia pretty much always gets a "Faction kill" where they decide which player to kill. Town typically has roles such as doctor (protect from kills), and cop (investigate alignments). Where as mafia may have roles like roleblocker (stops an active role from using their action when targeted), or a passive role like godfather (shows up as town to cops).

Games typically end when either the mafia team is eliminated, or town no longer has control of the daylynch (mafia matches or exceeds town's population) and thus no way to do anything to mafia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 11, 2019)

If you are looking for a game to play and learn firsthand, Kira yagami's jestermania is relatively vanilla with the addition of a third party role "jester". His wincon typically involves getting himself lynched to win the game, adding a layer of tension behind voting for "suspicious" players and the threat of him winning is on both town and mafia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Mar 11, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> Hi, friends, I'm new to this section and was wondering if anyone was willing to give me the rundown on how to play Mafia


----------



## Aries (Mar 11, 2019)

@God Movement and @Black Otaku right now


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 11, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> Oh ok, I pretty much understand the bare bones. Thanks.
> 
> Seems like something that would be cool, but online seems like it'd be something that needs commitment from players in different timezones.


You can play it text only in a way where people play more on their own time, though it is hard to have things be as dramatic in fights and tense social interactions if things aren't timed to an extent.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 11, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> You can play it text only in a way where people play more on their own time, though it is hard to have things be as dramatic in fights and tense social interactions if things aren't timed to an extent.


So when are you setting up the noob game


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 11, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> Bruh


Bards are top tier in 5e for sure, having played a Jester Bard in a long running campaign, main issue as said is raw firepower.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 11, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> So when are you setting up the noob game


I'll make a Discord channel today and anyone interested can join and we'll discuss options like 5e or Pathfinder, what module to run, scheduling, etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 11, 2019)

I like taking shots for my team and giving shots. What would be the best for me?

@WolfPrinceKouga @Didi @Catamount


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 11, 2019)

I can see it now
“You are approached by a young maiden claiming knowledge of tough trials ahead. She reaches out to..”
BAM!
Supes: “DID YOU SEE HER CHARGING AT ME?!?!”

“The young maiden falls to the floor, crossbow bolt sticking through her heart. A talisman falls revealing her to be a messenger of god. Without that vital knolwedge your team is mercilessly slaughtered by hellish demons.”


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 11, 2019)

Superman said:


> I like taking shots for my team and giving shots. What would be the best for me?
> 
> @WolfPrinceKouga @Didi @Catamount


If we play 5e, then Stone Sorcerer is pretty amazing. 



> *Stone Aegis*
> Starting at 6th level, your command of earth magic grows stronger, allowing you to harness it for your allies’ protection.
> 
> As a bonus action, you can grant an aegis to yourself or one creature you can see within 60 feet of you. The aegis is a dim, gray aura of earth magic that protects the target. The target gains resistance to any bludgeoning, piercing, or slashing damage. This effect lasts for 1 minute, until you use it again, or until you are incapacitated.
> ...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 11, 2019)

I like to have options. Just have different things I can try. In the campaigns I played I was constantly trying to find ways to employ my rogue skills to interact with the environment so I could cheat the fight. A battle where I'm just spamming the same attack over and over is boring.

So I guess mage classes are ideal for me?


----------



## Catamount (Mar 11, 2019)

Superman said:


> I like taking shots for my team and giving shots. What would be the best for me?
> 
> @WolfPrinceKouga @Didi @Catamount


I want you to be my paladin and slam the enemies in front of you with your shield dealing damage and clanking loudly


----------



## Didi (Mar 11, 2019)

ye if you wanna tank either Paladin or Cleric are good options
Fighter too tho in that case you probably won't be giving any shots


tho ofc this all depends on buidl


----------



## Catamount (Mar 11, 2019)

I envision Zups being a shaman and having voodoo dolls of all his teammates, plucking needles in them after disagreements.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Platinum (Mar 11, 2019)

Gloomstalker for when the campaign is about fighting shit, Mastermind for when you are going to be dealing with intrigue. 

That's how Platista rolls.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 11, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> I can see it now
> “You are approached by a young maiden claiming knowledge of tough trials ahead. She reaches out to..”
> BAM!
> Supes: “DID YOU SEE HER CHARGING AT ME?!?!”
> ...


As if I would not slaughter those damn demons for daring to laugh at my decision.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 11, 2019)

Here is the Discord link for anyone interested in playing DnD/Pathfinder :




@Superman @Dr. White @Aries @poutanko @Luck @Dragon D. Luffy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 11, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Here is the Discord link for anyone interested in playing DnD/Pathfinder :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will join as soon as I am off work.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 11, 2019)

Soooo switch just announced they were getting some D&D esque games. Any of these good?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 11, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> Soooo switch just announced they were getting some D&D esque games. Any of these good?


Baldur's Gate II and Planescape : Torment are considered two of the GOAT among RPG games, the latter especially is regarded as having the best written story in any game(written by the GOAT game writer Chris Avellone). I've only tried out BG2(it was a bit too oldschool for me to play on PC) and have been meaning to play Planescape for forever. These Switch releases are a godsend for me as it's an ideal platform for RPGs.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 11, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Baldur's Gate II and Planescape : Torment are considered two of the GOAT among RPG games, the latter especially is regarded as having the best written story in any game(written by the GOAT game writer Chris Avellone). I've only tried out BG2(it was a bit too oldschool for me to play on PC) and have been meaning to play Planescape for forever. These Switch releases are a godsend for me as it's an ideal platform for RPGs.


Sweet, I'll probably pick up P:T then. Unless I would need to play the titles in order?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 11, 2019)

Also if we're talking amazing D&D inspired games, Dragon's Dogma is also coming to Nintendo Switch. Don't think I'd recommend that version unless you have a strong preference for Switch/don't have something a good deal more powerful to play it on as it is rather demanding. 

It has the best DnD combat of any game though, one of the best combat systems/classes of all time in gaming period really(it was directed by the same guy as Devil May Cry 3, 4 and 5, Itsuno the GOAT).


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 11, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> Sweet, I'll probably pick up P:T then. Unless I would need to play the titles in order?


All of those games are standalone for the most part.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 11, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Also if we're talking amazing D&D inspired games, Dragon's Dogma is also coming to Nintendo Switch. Don't think I'd recommend that version unless you have a strong preference for Switch/don't have something a good deal more powerful to play it on as it is rather demanding.
> 
> It has the best DnD combat of any game though, one of the best combat systems/classes of all time in gaming period really(it was directed by the same guy as Devil May Cry 3, 4 and 5, Itsuno the GOAT).



They need to make a second one already.

Also, just announced they are making a Dragon's Dogma anime for Netflix...


but its CG


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 11, 2019)

Platinum said:


> They need to make a second one already.
> 
> Also, just announced they are making a Dragon's Dogma anime for Netflix...
> 
> ...


It's pretty much guaranteed at this point. 



This is what Pathfinder combat within a video game should be like, always.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 11, 2019)

I do enjoy that Capcom has pulled its head out of its ass lately with DMC and RE.

Makes me confident that when DD2 does happen, it will be worthy.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 11, 2019)

Also Grimgar of Fantasy and Ash is an amazing DnD inspired anime I recommend watching for max hype:


----------



## Platinum (Mar 11, 2019)

Konosuba is the GOAT DnD anime.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 11, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Also Grimgar of Fantasy and Ash is an amazing DnD inspired anime I recommend watching for max hype:


1st ep was pretty enjoyable.

On a sidenote, I think @Underworld Broker  should also join our conquest!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Mar 11, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Here is the Discord link for anyone interested in playing DnD/Pathfinder :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 0 idea about it. Will lurk and see what you guys are doing


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 12, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> 1st ep was pretty enjoyable.
> 
> On a sidenote, I think @Underworld Broker  should also join our conquest!



Haven't played that yet but I'll join your discord and do same as bunny


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 12, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Haven't played that yet but I'll join your discord and do same as bunny


I haven't either, I think this one will be geared towards 1st timers.


----------



## poutanko (Mar 12, 2019)

Happy 1 year older @is a ~


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 12, 2019)

Happy birthday @is a ~


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 12, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> I haven't either, I think this one will be geared towards 1st timers.



I'll have to lurk first 'cause no time to play anyways


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 12, 2019)

poutanko said:


> Happy 1 year older @is a ~





Underworld Broker said:


> Happy birthday @is a ~


No first ya both have advanced time powers.

@is a Happy Birthday. I said it first no matter what time is posted....


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Karma (Mar 12, 2019)

Happy birthday wad


----------



## Didi (Mar 12, 2019)

Happy expulsion day waf


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 12, 2019)

Just saw that DnD test and had to take it  

*Neutral Evil Human Ranger (3rd Level)*
*

Ability Scores:
Strength- 12
Dexterity- 13
Constitution- 14
Intelligence- 17
Wisdom- 18
Charisma- 18
*
Alignment:
*Neutral Evil-* A neutral evil villain does whatever he can get away with. He is out for himself, pure and simple. He sheds no tears for those he kills, whether for profit, sport, or convenience. He has no love of order and holds no illusion that following laws, traditions, or codes would make him any better or more noble. On the other hand, he doesn't have the restless nature or love of conflict that a chaotic evil villain has. Some neutral evil villains hold up evil as an ideal, committing evil for its own sake. Most often, such villains are devoted to evil deities or secret societies. Neutral evil is the best alignment you can be because you can advance yourself without regard for others. However, neutral evil can be a dangerous alignment because it represents pure evil without honor and without variation.

Race:
*Humans* are the most adaptable of the common races. Short generations and a penchant for migration and conquest have made them physically diverse as well. Humans are often unorthodox in their dress, sporting unusual hairstyles, fanciful clothes, tattoos, and the like.

Class:
*Rangers-* Rangers are skilled stalkers and hunters who make their home in the woods. Their martial skill is nearly the equal of the fighter, but they lack the latter's dedication to the craft of fighting. Instead, the ranger focuses his skills and training on a specific enemy a type of creature he bears a vengeful grudge against and hunts above all others. Rangers often accept the role of protector, aiding those who live in or travel through the woods. His skills allow him to move quietly and stick to the shadows, especially in natural settings, and he also has special knowledge of certain types of creatures. Finally, an experienced ranger has such a tie to nature that he can actually draw on natural power to cast divine spells, much as a druid does, and like a druid he is often accompanied by animal companions. A ranger's Wisdom score should be high, as this determines the maximum spell level that he can cast.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 12, 2019)

Tbh was hoping for lawful evil, but at least I was close to it


----------



## novaselinenever (Mar 12, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Neutral Evil


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 12, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Tbh was hoping for lawful evil, but at least I was close to it


Just be happy it wasn't Chaotic Evil.


----------



## novaselinenever (Mar 12, 2019)

I read up that the stuff I got is the worst alignment


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 12, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Just saw that DnD test and had to take it
> 
> *Neutral Evil Human Ranger (3rd Level)*
> *
> ...



Knew it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 12, 2019)

If it's about DnD you guys should all read Order of the Stick.

Best webcomic that exists, and it's all about DnD.

I made my first ever mafia game about it for a reason.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 12, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> If it's about DnD you guys should all read Order of the Stick.
> 
> Best webcomic that exists, and it's all about DnD.
> 
> I made my first ever mafia game about it for a reason.


I was a great cop that game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2019)

poutanko said:


> Happy 1 year older @is a ~





Underworld Broker said:


> Happy birthday @is a ~





Superman said:


> No first ya both have advanced time powers.
> 
> @is a Happy Birthday. I said it first no matter what time is posted....





Luck said:


> Happy birthday wad





Didi said:


> Happy expulsion day waf



thx babes xoxo


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2019)

oh damn y’all been talking bout DnD
it’s my new favorite pastime but I be on 4e campaigns currently


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 12, 2019)

Superman said:


> I was a great cop that game.


Cops are punks just lying low, I was in the thick of things with god tier scumreads that game and fighting against townies wanting to town. 



is a said:


> oh damn y’all been talking bout DnD
> it’s my new favorite pastime but I be on 4e campaigns currently


I've never played 4e, I wouldn't mind it though if I was feeling like a combat-focused campaign as I've heard it's more gamey than the other editions.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 12, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> I read up that the stuff I got is the worst alignment


Only for those that lack imagination and just want to be murder hobos. Lawful good only limits you as much as you allow it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 12, 2019)

Happy birthday @is a!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 12, 2019)

@RemChu stopped posting in this forum since yesterday. I think the shame really got to him.


----------



## novaselinenever (Mar 12, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Only for those that lack imagination and just want to be murder hobos. Lawful good only limits you as much as you allow it.


That's good to hear. Do noobs have to roll with pre-made characters and story campaign to get a feel for it?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 12, 2019)

But you better not rest easy. I have incarnated my inner Vasto. I will spite you until the end of days. I will find you in mafia games and not leave you alone until you pay for your crimes.


----------



## novaselinenever (Mar 12, 2019)

Any Fargo fans here? I've been dancing around with a setup based on S1.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 12, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> That's good to hear. Do noobs have to roll with pre-made characters and story campaign to get a feel for it?


That is one option, if the DM is also a noob/doesn't want to put in the work to do something that takes more work/the players are having trouble getting the basics down. It's far from necessary though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I've never played 4e, I wouldn't mind it though if I was feeling like a combat-focused campaign as I've heard it's more gamey than the other editions.



havent played 5e and while i LOVE RP i kind of frown at the occurrences i see on the subreddit for dnd on how easily people game the system or cheese with RP (granted its often times creative), i feel as if every player wants to be the next sir bearington and the DMs actively encourage such memes

idk feels like theres too many safeguards/'i win' buttons but ive yet to try it so im not judging it yet



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Happy birthday @is a!



ty ddl 

sorry i forgot about ur game completely life was kicking my ass 



novaselinenever said:


> That's good to hear. Do noobs have to roll with pre-made characters and story campaign to get a feel for it?



absolutely not 

with the DMs help u can make ur first char as u wish

generally tho with 5e ur recommended to start at level 3 because level 1 combat is a coin flip on whether or not you can survive or not depending on the fickleness of the dice gods 

level 3 is also when u first getting specialized in ur classes powers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## novaselinenever (Mar 12, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> But you better not rest easy. I have incarnated my inner Vasto. I will spite you until the end of days. I will find you in mafia games and not leave you alone until you pay for your crimes.


Funny thing you mentioned being on your best behavior earlier in the day due to the last game


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> Any Fargo fans here? I've been dancing around with a setup based on S1.



fargo was FANTASTIC

s3 was less good but s1 and s2 were tip top tier tellyvizion


----------



## novaselinenever (Mar 12, 2019)

is a said:


> fargo was FANTASTIC
> 
> s3 was less good but s1 and s2 were tip top tier tellyvizion


Yeah, I felt the same about S3 but it was still amazing television. S2 is the best season of any show I've ever seen tbh.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> Yeah, I felt the same about S3 but it was still amazing television. S2 is the best season of any show I've ever seen tbh.



hanzee a GOAT char


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 12, 2019)

is a said:


> havent played 5e and while i LOVE RP i kind of frown at the occurrences i see on the subreddit for dnd on how easily people game the system or cheese with RP (granted its often times creative), i feel as if every player wants to be the next sir bearington and the DMs actively encourage such memes
> 
> idk feels like theres too many safeguards/'i win' buttons but ive yet to try it so im not judging it yet


The base game is certainly rather easy, it's very streamlined though it's easy to homebrew things to give more of a challenge. 





> absolutely not
> 
> with the DMs help u can make ur first char as u wish
> 
> ...


Yeah level 3 is best start because despite some classes getting archetypes as early as level 1, 3 is when all classes will have theirs. This is one of many reasons that I find Pathfinder superior, level 1 characters have way more options in their builds and more class features on average to make use of. Clerics especially are fucking amazing in Pathfinder, once you've experienced them there going back to 5e clerics is just depressing.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 12, 2019)

I also forgot to check out that discord yesterday, my bad @WolfPrinceKouga . Was to tired. Going to do that in a few hours....when I can remember my password.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> The base game is certainly rather easy, it's very streamlined though it's easy to homebrew things to give more of a challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



theres even level 0 games

where ur just commoners trying ot take down like....a wild wolf or something

pretty hilarious shit but also p much a wash on giving the players any actual agency

also joining that dnd discord


----------



## novaselinenever (Mar 12, 2019)

is a said:


> hanzee a GOAT char


Indeed 

He's my second fave of the 3 seasons. Malvo the goat is numero uno


----------



## novaselinenever (Mar 12, 2019)

Aces


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 12, 2019)

If any somewhat experienced D&D player is interested, my Tuesday Skull and Shackles group lost it's fifth player just yesterday so need a replacement there. We play at 12pm EST every Tuesday, using the Zoom client(video is not strictly necessary though voice is). Given session start is in slightly more than 2 hours time, they'd start play earliest next weeks time if accepted by my DM. We're currently maybe 15 sessions or so in, though we're far from done.


----------



## Didi (Mar 12, 2019)

Fargo is based especially s2
DnD is based



is a said:


> havent played 5e and while i LOVE RP i kind of frown at the occurrences i see on the subreddit for dnd on how easily people game the system or cheese with RP (granted its often times creative), i feel as if every player wants to be the next sir bearington and the DMs actively encourage such memes
> 
> idk feels like theres too many safeguards/'i win' buttons but ive yet to try it so im not judging it yet



just filter out the ebin meme autismos and ur gucci
don't feel like anyone I'd be inclined to join up with would do that

and good DMs would shut it down anyway if it's obnoxious


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 12, 2019)

Yeah there is a level of catering to player's power fantasy that just becomes obnoxious, which is a large part of why I've very iffy about paid games on roll20. The one I tried went as bad as can be expected.


----------



## Mexikorn (Mar 12, 2019)

I say we always policy lynch Soca from now on.
He's scum even if he isn't scum. Now, if that isn't scummy then I don't know what is


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 12, 2019)

Mexican Unicorn said:


> I say we always policy lynch Soca from now on.
> He's scum even if he isn't scum. Now, if that isn't scummy then I don't know what is



There are like 20 people like him. You are overreacting.


----------



## Mexikorn (Mar 12, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> There are like 20 people like him. You are overreacting.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 12, 2019)

Is that spite I see?


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2019)

You know you're an art ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) when you see a beautiful girl for the first time and think "Wow I would like to paint her."


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2019)

For a second thought this wasn't the convo thread, Mexican Unicorn viewing.


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2019)

I was doing fine without ya. Till I saw your face, now I can't erase~


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2019)

Come on superman, say your stupid line~


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 12, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Come on superman, say your stupid line~


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 12, 2019)

I Got bored and did it again.



*True Neutral Human Fighter (4th Level)*
*

Ability Scores:
Strength- 15
Dexterity- 12
Constitution- 12
Intelligence- 8
Wisdom- 12
Charisma- 10*
Alignment:
*True Neutral-* A true neutral character does what seems to be a good idea. He doesn't feel strongly one way or the other when it comes to good vs. evil or law vs. chaos. Most true neutral characters exhibit a lack of conviction or bias rather than a commitment to neutrality. Such a character thinks of good as better than evil after all, he would rather have good neighbors and rulers than evil ones. Still, he's not personally committed to upholding good in any abstract or universal way. Some true neutral characters, on the other hand, commit themselves philosophically to neutrality. They see good, evil, law, and chaos as prejudices and dangerous extremes. They advocate the middle way of neutrality as the best, most balanced road in the long run. True neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you act naturally, without prejudice or compulsion. However, true neutral can be a dangerous alignment when it represents apathy, indifference, and a lack of conviction.

Race:
*Humans* are the most adaptable of the common races. Short generations and a penchant for migration and conquest have made them physically diverse as well. Humans are often unorthodox in their dress, sporting unusual hairstyles, fanciful clothes, tattoos, and the like.

Class:
*Fighters-* Fighters can be many things, from soldiers to criminal enforcers. Some see adventure as a way to get rich, while others use their skills to protect the innocent. Fighters have the best all-around fighting capabilities of the PC classes, and they are trained to use all standard weapons and armor. A fighter's rigorous martial training grants him many bonus feats as he progresses, and high-level fighters have access to special melee maneuvers and exotic weapons not available to any other character.


----------



## Mexikorn (Mar 12, 2019)

RemChu said:


> I was doing fine without ya. Till I saw your face, now I can't erase~


----------



## Stelios (Mar 12, 2019)

Lol true neutral
That's so you Supes


----------



## Catamount (Mar 12, 2019)

Zups is a Warrior of Light, he just skipped anger management course


----------



## Stelios (Mar 12, 2019)

Superman said:


> True neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you act naturally, without prejudice or compulsion.





Kappa



*


Superman said:



			it means you act naturally, without prejudice or compulsion.
		
Click to expand...

*










Superman said:


> without prejudice or compulsion.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 12, 2019)

I think what that means is that Vasto hates everyone equally.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 12, 2019)

Start watching Grimgar and like it.

Randomly stop at episode 12 so I can watch more later.

> No more episodes.



Someone rec me something else


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 12, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> Start watching Grimgar and like it.
> 
> Randomly stop at episode 12 so I can watch more later.
> 
> ...



I'm reading the light novel, it's good. Though I stopped at Volume 8 and haven't picked up in a while.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 12, 2019)

The upside of the light novel is that you see the entire story through Haruhiro's monologue and you get to see him strategizing every little detail of the fights. Because of that the fights are actually better in book form than anime.

The other upside is that the story is not over and you get to see new stuff, including worldbuilding details the anime skipped because they were not planning to expand the setting further.

The downside is that dialogue is kind of shit. Most characters are less likable. Especially Ranta. Ranta's dialogue is the worst thing to ever happen to literature. It's like if someone blended Rion, Gifted, and a random amount of Youtube trolls into a single person.

Some characters are better in the novel though, like Shihoru and Haruhiro.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 12, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The downside is that dialogue is kind of shit. Most characters are less likable. Especially Ranta. Ranta's dialogue is the worst thing to ever happen to literature. It's like if someone blended Rion, Gifted, and a random amount of Youtube trolls into a single person.
> 
> Some characters are better in the novel though, like Shihoru and Haruhiro.


That seems like a decent trade. Ranta was pretty likable, but Shihoru was pretty much nonexistent lol.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 13, 2019)

Its my birthday bitches fuck anyone who don't wish me a happy bday!


----------



## Magic (Mar 13, 2019)

​


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 13, 2019)

RemChu said:


> ​


I'm perplexed by the picture. Should I be impressed by her playing street fighter and possiblity being hot? Or should I also be impressed by that and only her purse is hiding her dress riding up? Sign me up I want a big booty nerdy bitch playing video games naked!


----------



## Magic (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 13, 2019)

sign me up! I got to spread and I got you with the rep! lol sup remchu how ya been?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 13, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Its my birthday bitches fuck anyone who don't wish me a happy bday!



Dumb bitch why do you not have your birthday date shown!?

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 13, 2019)

Superman said:


> Dumb bitch why do you not have your birthday date shown!?
> 
> Happy Birthday!


I didn't realize it wasn't shown.   I'll go fix that right now. And, thanks for the bday wishes!


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 13, 2019)

@Superman, it does show my birthday and age? Are you not seeing it for real?


----------



## Platinum (Mar 13, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> Start watching Grimgar and like it.
> 
> Randomly stop at episode 12 so I can watch more later.
> 
> ...



You want more fantasy, or something else?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 13, 2019)

Happy birthday @Uchiha Ojii-San ~


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 13, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> Start watching Grimgar and like it.
> 
> Randomly stop at episode 12 so I can watch more later.
> 
> ...



Would recommend Death Parade if you haven't seen it yet


----------



## Platinum (Mar 13, 2019)

May Rion continue to bless us with his presence for the year to come.

Happy Birthday, Broski.


----------



## Magic (Mar 13, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> sign me up! I got to spread and I got you with the rep! lol sup remchu how ya been?


Tired.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 13, 2019)

Platinum said:


> You want more fantasy, or something else?


That'd be nice to fill the void, but anything story or character driven is fine.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 13, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Tired.


I feel you. School? Me, I been up all night and gotta leave for work in like two in a half hours for a ten hour work shift. I work for an japanese company called Vuteq.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 13, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> I feel you. School? Me, I been up all night and gotta leave for work in like two in a half hours for a ten hour work shift. I work for an japanese company called Vuteq.


No physically exhausted, every part of my body is pretty much sore. Mental exhaustion I could just sleep.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 13, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> That'd be nice to fill the void, but anything story or character driven is fine.



If you want more LN adaptations that only go 12 eps, but are really good character stories - Rokka No Yuusha. Fantasy show about usual heroes chosen to save the world, but turns into a really interesting locked room mystery as the group has to find out which of them is a traitor.

If you haven't watched Norgami, its a really good blend of modern day and mythology. Like shounen, but actually good.

A really out there recommendation is Thunderbolt Fantasy. @Crimson Dragoon got me to watch it, and both the fights and the characters are top notch. It's a show that uses puppets, so not for everyone, but its written by Gen Urobuchi, so you know its great.

If you want something to read, my favorite manga that no one talks about is Birdmen. Really great characters and really great art. Scans for it are stop and go though, which is the only bad thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 13, 2019)

TBF is legit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Mar 13, 2019)

Video sums up every player in a CR Game...


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 13, 2019)

RemChu said:


> No physically exhausted, every part of my body is pretty much sore. Mental exhaustion I could just sleep.



What you doing besides fapping in the bath house broski?


----------



## Magic (Mar 13, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> What you doing besides fapping in the bath house broski?


I can't even fap right now. My hand grip is like recovering. 

I'm going to be ripped as fuck soon. So I guess that's a plus.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 13, 2019)

Oh you are sore cause you are working out eh @RemChu? Yeah, that would do it to ya body for sure. Well, I am rooting for ya!


----------



## Mexikorn (Mar 13, 2019)

RemChu said:


> I can't even fap right now. My hand grip is like recovering.
> 
> I'm going to be ripped as fuck soon. So I guess that's a plus.


How much do you lift
Also do you use grip trainers?


----------



## Stelios (Mar 13, 2019)

RemChu said:


> I can't even fap right now. My hand grip is like recovering.
> 
> I'm going to be ripped as fuck soon. So I guess that's a plus.



If you don’t eat and rest right, it doesn’t matter how much you work out. Your body will never get the ripped form you desire


----------



## Mexikorn (Mar 13, 2019)

Stelios said:


> If you don’t eat and rest right, it doesn’t matter how much you work out. Your body will never get the ripped form you desire


Who wants to be ripped? How is being so malnourished that your skin spans over your muscles sexy? Real men have a gut! *i havent worked out in a while tbh tbf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 13, 2019)

Mexican Unicorn said:


> Who wants to be ripped? How is being so malnourished that your skin spans over your muscles sexy? Real men have a gut! *i havent worked out in a while tbh tbf



Remchu does 

I m a father I m more on the function side


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 13, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> @Superman, it does show my birthday and age? Are you not seeing it for real?



No it is just once more a damn timezone wizardry. It does not show up for me until 3 am! That is the damn @Reznor bot does not post the Birthday threads until like 2 or 3 am or if at all. So I blame real Reznor.....or @Rep Bot for his friend Reznor bot.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 13, 2019)

3 different people have tried to use abilities on dead players so far.

I know reading the rules is too much, but at least read the player list to see who is alive or dead.


----------



## nfcnorth (Mar 13, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> 3 different people have tried to use abilities on dead players so far.
> 
> I know reading the rules is too much, but at least read the player list to see who is alive or dead.


Everyone knows the dead guys are the most in need of killing off. Don't want no zombie apocalypse after all


----------



## Shizune (Mar 13, 2019)

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shizune (Mar 13, 2019)

I may or may not be interested in hosting a game for 22 good men.

Women will be considered too.
​


----------



## Shizune (Mar 13, 2019)

Y'all thought I left, but really it was just a ploy to get someone else to take over that attendance thread.
​


----------



## Kira Yagami (Mar 13, 2019)

Shizune said:


> ​


Welcome back mate


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 13, 2019)

Shizune said:


> I may or may not be interested in hosting a game for 22 good men.
> 
> Women will be considered too.
> ​


​


----------



## Shizune (Mar 13, 2019)

This other forum thought I was about to wait six months to host my game. That was very interesting to me.
​


----------



## Didi (Mar 13, 2019)

>wait lists

haha yeah nah fuck straight outta here with that shit


----------



## Shizune (Mar 13, 2019)

Anyway nice chat, now time to see if there's still 22 people I like left on this forum.
​


----------



## Didi (Mar 13, 2019)

Shizune said:


> Anyway nice chat, now time to see if there's still 22 people I like left on this forum.
> ​


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 13, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> 3 different people have tried to use abilities on dead players so far.
> 
> I know reading the rules is too much, but at least read the player list to see who is alive or dead.



classic, lol



Shizune said:


> This other forum thought I was about to wait six months to host my game. That was very interesting to me.
> ​



did you join OJ? they have that kinda waiting list over there, haha


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 13, 2019)

NF doesn't need waiting lists because players don't need to be available to play in order to sign up.

They just do.


----------



## Shizune (Mar 13, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> did you join OJ? they have that kinda waiting list over there, haha



No it was another forum, the people there are lovely this is just my first time trying to host there and they have a really specific queue for the kinds of games I make (decently sized role madness).


----------



## Mexikorn (Mar 13, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> I’m actually an early 20th century historian.


tell me more


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 13, 2019)

Mexican Unicorn said:


> tell me more


----------



## Mexikorn (Mar 13, 2019)

you call that EARLY 20th century? are you mad?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 13, 2019)

Mexican Unicorn said:


> you call that EARLY 20th century? are you mad?



You missed the joke.


----------



## Mexikorn (Mar 13, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> You missed the joke.


suppose i did
youd have to explain to me why you post the musical hair


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 13, 2019)

Mexican Unicorn said:


> suppose i did
> youd have to explain to me why you post the musical hair



Summer days drifting away to oh oh the summer nights
*Tell me more, tell me more*
Did you get very far
*Tell me more, tell me more*
Like does he have a car


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 13, 2019)

I’m only half an historian since I onmy have a b.a and and m.a in the subject. No PhD


----------



## Mexikorn (Mar 13, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> I’m only half an historian since I onmy have a b.a and and m.a in the subject. No PhD


Ever heard about the Rashidun Caliphate?
I wrote a paper on it for my matriculation


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 13, 2019)

Mexican Unicorn said:


> Ever heard about the Rashidun Caliphate?
> I wrote a paper on it for my matriculation



In passing. 

But that’s neat!


----------



## Mexikorn (Mar 13, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> In passing.
> 
> But that’s neat!


Not a monarchy. First welfare state in history. Really unique in a lot of aspects. Only lasted for thirty years tho before it was overtaken by Muawyah, the governor of damascus and turned into the Umayyid Caliphate. Though I don't believe everything I've read about it as a lot of it sounds funny, there's not a lot of source material available and I obviously didn't do original research lul.


----------



## Aries (Mar 15, 2019)

We talk about bad town plays but what are some bad indie or mafia misplays that you recall seeing in games?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 15, 2019)

Aries said:


> We talk about bad town plays but what are some bad indie or mafia misplays that you recall seeing in games?



I can't talk about my own game before it ends.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 15, 2019)

Aries said:


> We talk about bad town plays but what are some bad indie or mafia misplays that you recall seeing in games?



_Flashbacks to every game azn was Mafia in._


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 15, 2019)

Aries said:


> We talk about bad town plays but what are some bad indie or mafia misplays that you recall seeing in games?




There was one time where Wad was lynched on D.1 as scum because of something. He then tried to use the term « mislynch » but I found that suspicious and didn’t backoff the wagon.

Ever since, whenever he uses that word I assume he is scum.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 15, 2019)

Aries said:


> We talk about bad town plays but what are some bad indie or mafia misplays that you recall seeing in games?



I really can not recall....but I know there were some hilarious ones.


----------



## poutanko (Mar 15, 2019)

Happy birthday @Underworld Broker ~


----------



## Didi (Mar 15, 2019)

Happy birthday broki


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 15, 2019)

Happy Birthday Broki


----------



## nfcnorth (Mar 15, 2019)

Happy birthday @Underworld Broker


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 16, 2019)

poutanko said:


> Happy birthday @Underworld Broker ~





Didi said:


> Happy birthday broki





Dr. White said:


> Happy Birthday Broki





nfcnorth said:


> Happy birthday @Underworld Broker



Thanks


----------



## Stelios (Mar 16, 2019)

@Underworld Broker happy birthday lady humps


----------



## Kobe (Mar 16, 2019)

We should have OPM Mafia game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 16, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Underworld Broker !.......well late now compared to everyone else!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 16, 2019)

Happy birthday @Underworld Broker


----------



## Magic (Mar 16, 2019)

Treat yourself to some nice food!  @Underworld Broker


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 17, 2019)

Folks, I've been making that multi-jester setup and I'd like to get some feedback if possible.

@is a
@Didi
@Melodie 
@WolfPrinceKouga 

1 cop
1 jailkeeper
1 bodyguard
1 tracker
6 vanilla townies

1 godfather
1 role cop
1 goon

2 jesters:
Can only win if they are lynched while the other is dead. 
Appears as mafia to the cop and and as vanilla townie to the mafia role cop.

The jesters are this way because that's from the card game catamount posted and I wanted to test that concept. I figured they are too vulnerable to cop+doctor, so I replaced the doctor for a bodyguard. But town is now weaker against mafia, so I gave them a tracker for extra offense, and a jailkeeper to maybe prolong the game since lynching 3 mafias in 7 days with jesters in it may be a little too much.

To prevent those roles from overpowering the endgame, mafia got a role cop to help them kill them early. Also makes town less likely to abuse no-lynch. The role cop doesn't work against the jester though, only the town cop does, I think it's too rough on the jesters otherwise.

I think this makes a nice rock paper scissors setup. Tracker and Role Cop can't find jester, while the cop can't find the Godfather.

What do you think? Is this balanced?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Mar 17, 2019)

I think mafia is gonna have a hard time winning and jesters also semi-hardish
I think town most likely wins the setup

I'd maybe replace the goon with some other role 
I think it's fine if it's a bit harder for the jester to win so no change there


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 17, 2019)

Didi said:


> I think mafia is gonna have a hard time winning and jesters also semi-hardish
> I think town most likely wins the setup
> 
> I'd maybe replace the goon with some other role
> I think it's fine if it's a bit harder for the jester to win so no change there



Or remove a townie PR maybe? I'm trying to keep things simple.


----------



## nfcnorth (Mar 17, 2019)

Just saw captian marvel and really liked it


----------



## Ultra (Mar 17, 2019)

Anyone interested in playing a Mob Psycho 100 mafia on TMF


----------



## Magic (Mar 18, 2019)

Ultra said:


> Anyone interested in playing a Mob Psycho 100 mafia on TMF


Link?


----------



## Didi (Mar 18, 2019)

@SinRaven @Stelios 
you guys live in Utrecht, right? You guys alright?


----------



## Stelios (Mar 18, 2019)

Didi said:


> @SinRaven @Stelios
> you guys live in Utrecht, right? You guys alright?



Thanks for asking I m fine and family as well. Story still unfolds currently town is on threat level 5

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melodie (Mar 18, 2019)

I'll check on sin


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 18, 2019)

Wow stay safe folks

@Stelios
@Chaos
@Jeroen
@Didi
@SinRaven


----------



## poutanko (Mar 18, 2019)

Melodie said:


> I'll check on sin


Update later please


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 18, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Folks, I've been making that multi-jester setup and I'd like to get some feedback if possible.
> 
> @is a
> @Didi
> ...


What happens if a jester is lynched while the other is alive? Do they just die and lose? I think the setup looks fine, just change the goon to mafia roleblocker, don't think it's balanced to give town two investigative roles without any role manipulators on mafias side(RBer, busdriver, etc.).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melodie (Mar 18, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> What happens if a jester is lynched while the other is alive? Do they just die and lose? I think the setup looks fine, just change the goon to mafia roleblocker, don't think it's balanced to give town two investigative roles without any role manipulators on mafias side(RBer, busdriver, etc.).




The first jester cannot win regardless if they're lynched or killed as long as the other jester Is alive. That's what I understood anyway


----------



## Didi (Mar 18, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Wow stay safe folks
> 
> @Stelios
> @Chaos
> ...




Won't be a problem considering I'm in a completely different part of the country but thanks


----------



## Chaos (Mar 18, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Wow stay safe folks
> 
> @Stelios
> @Chaos
> ...



Happened really close to my younger brother's appartment but everyone I know to be close is safe.

Thanks for the shout it's been a really stressful afternoon here


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 18, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> What happens if a jester is lynched while the other is alive? Do they just die and lose? I think the setup looks fine, just change the goon to mafia roleblocker, don't think it's balanced to give town two investigative roles without any role manipulators on mafias side(RBer, busdriver, etc.).



Does it work if instead I just remove the tracker? Maybe keeping the role cop, or removing it too.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 18, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Does it work if instead I just remove the tracker? Maybe keeping the role cop, or removing it too.


If you're going to remove one of town's investigative roles it should be the cop, I don't feel comfortable with any setup that has a town alignment cop but no role manipulator for mafia. With the bodyguard and no manipulator the cop can safely claim after just a peek or two, clearing/damning players while being guaranteed another peek that following night.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 18, 2019)

Do you have a weird aversion to mafia RBers or something?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 18, 2019)

Of course not lol.

Just trying to keep the number of roles reduced.

Also removing the cop is iffy because only they can find the jesters. I wanted to make it similar to jestermania.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2019)

@WolfPrinceKouga I want to finish my character sheet slowly gradually through the week. Do you know the times you will be available?


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 18, 2019)

Stay safe my dutch friends.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 18, 2019)

Superman said:


> @WolfPrinceKouga I want to finish my character sheet slowly gradually through the week. Do you know the times you will be available?


I'm available fully at night every day, entirely free Tuesday and Wednesday and generally can discuss through text here and there during work most of the time. Only not available when I'm asleep really, which is usually anytime between midnight and 6-7am EST.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I'm available fully at night every day, entirely free Tuesday and Wednesday and generally can discuss through text here and there during work most of the time. Only not available when I'm asleep really, which is usually anytime between midnight and 6-7am EST.



Ok then I do not know when, but I will have time on those days. I should have a time on Tuesday later today. Maybe even today, though I doubt it. By time I get home it will be 11 est. Thanks wpk.


----------



## SinRaven (Mar 18, 2019)

Didi said:


> @SinRaven @Stelios
> you guys live in Utrecht, right? You guys alright?


I'm fine, thanks for asking.
Been a stressful day and also weird since I had some sort of emergency training for work today, but I'm fine. I'm glad it seems to be nearing its end.

Rest in Peace to the victims


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 19, 2019)

@WolfPrinceKouga will you be available for about an hour at 12 est? I feel that will be more then enough time to finish it.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 19, 2019)

Superman said:


> @WolfPrinceKouga will you be available for about an hour at 12 est? I feel that will be more then enough time to finish it.


That is exactly when my Tuesday Pathfinder game starts, I'll be available anytime after the session ends(4-5pm EST) but yeah... timing there.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 19, 2019)

So entirely free wasn't the best wording because I can't devote specific time entirely during Tuesdays even though background talking even during a session I'm playing is doable...sorry.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 19, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> That is exactly when my Tuesday Pathfinder game starts, I'll be available anytime after the session ends(4-5pm EST) but yeah... timing there.





WolfPrinceKouga said:


> So entirely free wasn't the best wording because I can't devote specific time entirely during Tuesdays even though background talking even during a session I'm playing is doable...sorry.



Thats fine, I will find another time.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 19, 2019)

Does it make sense to have a mafia game with only mafia factions?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 19, 2019)

Kobe said:


> Does it make sense to have a mafia game with only mafia factions?


It's no longer technically a mafia game at that point, whatever you want to call that kind of game though has been done on this site and others.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 19, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> It's no longer technically a mafia game at that point, whatever you want to call that kind of game though has been done on this site and others.


Hm, I guess so.

I want to host a AoE-based game with that kind of setup but nothing concrete yet.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 19, 2019)

Kobe said:


> Does it make sense to have a mafia game with only mafia factions?



The problem is that for that kind of game there is little reason for players to do scumhunting of any kind, so players just spend the game awkwardly waiting for something to happen.

One way to work that out if you add other types of thread gameplay in the place of mafia, but you need to come up with a whole new game.

Another is if you host a closed setup and not tell us everyone is mafia but you already blew that


----------



## Kobe (Mar 19, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The problem is that for that kind of game there is little reason for players to do scumhunting of any kind, so players just spend the game awkwardly waiting for something to happen.
> 
> One way to work that out if you add other types of thread gameplay in the place of mafia, but you need to come up with a whole new game.
> 
> Another is if you host a closed setup and not tell us everyone is mafia but you already blew that



Well, my idea is that the game starts at night - similar to a situation in a typical AoE game where the LoS is restricted. You are blind, you don't know who has what role and you just use your abilities to 'harvest' stuff (like role hunting, or similar tendencies to yours). During day time, you continue to 'harvest' by engaging with other players. So there will be lynching and other sort but the meaning will be different than a typical mafia game, i.e. you don't drop out when you are lynched.

Once a group of players find each other they can be allies and start trading, i.e. they form faction, OR they can declare others enemy. 

Long story short, this is a last man/faction standing type of game but rules are different.


----------



## Hero (Mar 19, 2019)

Should I make a return


----------



## Stelios (Mar 19, 2019)

Hero said:


> Should I make a return



You can always sign up for a game and never play. It will be just like old times


----------



## Hero (Mar 19, 2019)

Stelios said:


> You can always sign up for a game and never play. It will be just like old times


As long as you give shit reads like old times and lead town to its demise


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 19, 2019)

Hero said:


> As long as you give shit reads like old times and lead town to its demise



Nah man Stelios developed a working brain all of a sudden, now he's playing well lately.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 19, 2019)

@poutanko Would you mind passing a message to Waffles that hopefully he is all good and staying safe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Mar 19, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @poutanko Would you mind passing a message to Waffles that hopefully he is all good and staying safe.



He's also in a different city 

And I didn't see a man his age (his actual age not memeing) among the list of dead/wounded

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 19, 2019)

Didi said:


> He's also in a different city
> 
> And I didn't see a man his age (his actual age not memeing) among the list of dead/wounded


That's good news.
I don't know his actual city, I just know he lives in the Netherlands. 

Hopefully, it didn't affect you either.


----------



## Didi (Mar 19, 2019)

Nataly said:


> That's good news.
> I don't know his actual city, I just know he lives in the Netherlands.
> 
> Hopefully, it didn't affect you either.



Well it shocked me but it didn't affect me or anyone I know (afaik) luckily


----------



## Platinum (Mar 19, 2019)

Kobe said:


> Does it make sense to have a mafia game with only mafia factions?



It works only if you hide this fact with a closed setup.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 19, 2019)

@Underworld Broker 


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kobe (Mar 19, 2019)

Platinum said:


> It works only if you hide this fact with a closed setup.




Welp, forget I revealed that.


----------



## Catamount (Mar 19, 2019)

Kobe said:


> Well, my idea is that the game starts at night - similar to a situation in a typical AoE game where the LoS is restricted. You are blind, you don't know who has what role and you just use your abilities to 'harvest' stuff (like role hunting, or similar tendencies to yours). During day time, you continue to 'harvest' by engaging with other players. So there will be lynching and other sort but the meaning will be different than a typical mafia game, i.e. you don't drop out when you are lynched.
> 
> Once a group of players find each other they can be allies and start trading, i.e. they form faction, OR they can declare others enemy.
> 
> Long story short, this is a last man/faction standing type of game but rules are different.


You don't really have to call it a mafia game.

It literally is a FRPG and this setup is super interesting to play. It also does not require walls of text from the host since it can take place in a single location.

However, I think a really fun mafia game could be made if you clash different setup mafia teams. Meaning, with the team matches from different game types. Like some mafia setups have ninja, the others only offer a godfather and three goons, the other has a janitor in a team. Like a deathmatch of different types of mafia teams. And for some spice hostile indies like werewolf, maniac, prostitute could be added. I think it could be very entertaining.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 19, 2019)

Catamount said:


> You don't really have to call it a mafia game.
> 
> It literally is a FRPG and this setup is super interesting to play. It also does not require walls of text from the host since it can take place in a single location.
> 
> However, I think a really fun mafia game could be made if you clash different setup mafia teams. Meaning, with the team matches from different game types. Like some mafia setups have ninja, the others only offer a godfather and three goons, the other has a janitor in a team. Like a deathmatch of different types of mafia teams. And for some spice hostile indies like werewolf, maniac, prostitute could be added. I think it could be very entertaining.



Yeah, like for civilizations in AoE game I want to make all players have a couple of unique abilities. I'm not sure about the direction I will take yet.


----------



## poutanko (Mar 20, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @poutanko Would you mind passing a message to Waffles that hopefully he is all good and staying safe.


Okie ~ 
And like Didi said, he's safe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 20, 2019)

happy birthday @Kira Yagami ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yagami (Mar 20, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> happy birthday @Kira Yagami ~


Thanks


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 20, 2019)

Happy birthday Kira!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Mar 20, 2019)

Happy birthday Kira

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yagami (Mar 20, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Happy birthday Kira!





poutanko said:


> Happy birthday Kira


Thank u


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 20, 2019)

Happy birthday Kira, thanks for the great Jester game!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Mar 20, 2019)

@Nataly message from Wafflepuff
"I'm doing great, I appreciate you asking"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## poutanko (Mar 20, 2019)

from Wafflepuff to all of us


----------



## Kira Yagami (Mar 20, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Happy birthday Kira, thanks for the great Jester game!


Ty


----------



## Stelios (Mar 20, 2019)

tfw you wait for a month to catch a photo of the supermoon and it's totally cloudy during moonrise


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 20, 2019)

OH WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH ME!? I AM SO SLOW TODAY!

Happy Birthday @Kira Yagami you forever scum player!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 20, 2019)

Happy Birthday Kira

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Mar 21, 2019)

Spent the day at the Getty Museum today. First time ever seeing Van Gogh, Rembrandt, and Monet paintings in person; absolutely breath-taking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Platinum (Mar 21, 2019)

Since i'm bored, i'm just going to share four of the cooler paintings I saw today that most people wouldn't know about (forgive my shit photo skills in spots).


*Spoiler*: _Portrait of a Halberdier: Pontormo_ 









The colors on this one are just fucking stunning in person. The way the light reflects off his shirt is something hard to convey in a photo, but the Renaissance art, in general, was just on another level. Really hard to believe how well things that are older than the United States itself have kept.


*Spoiler*: _The Musician's Brawl: Georges de La Tour_ 








Basically what @Aries would paint if he was a frenchman in the 1600's. Dude be out here squirting lemon juice in this poor fucker's eyes and the guy on the right is just having the time of his life laughing about it.


*Spoiler*: _The Birth of Bacchus: Giulio Romano_ 









Another painting that just really pops when viewing it. All the jesus paintings are cool and all, but the Renaissance era reimagines of old mythologies were a lot more aesthetically interesting.


*Spoiler*: _Astronomer by Candlelight: Gerrit Dou_ 









The contrast between the dark and the candlelight are just lovely. One of those 'people doing jobs' portraits that were popular with the 1%, but of a profession that I have always loved (and wanted to become when I was growing up.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Didi (Mar 21, 2019)

None of those images are working


----------



## Platinum (Mar 21, 2019)

Didi said:


> None of those images are working



Hmm... it was working just fine on my end sharing it from my google drive. Oh well, switched to imgur. Do they work now?


----------



## Didi (Mar 21, 2019)

Platinum said:


> Hmm... it was working just fine on my end sharing it from my google drive. Oh well, switched to imgur. Do they work now?



that's cuz you have access to it lol

yeah they're working now


----------



## Platinum (Mar 21, 2019)

Didi said:


> that's cuz you have access to it lol
> 
> yeah they're working now



Thought I had it shared .


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 21, 2019)

Platinum said:


> *Spoiler*: _Astronomer by Candlelight: Gerrit Dou_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i also like the contrast in this one, great drawing


----------



## Kobe (Mar 21, 2019)

There was an exhibition on Mercury (God) and some alchemy stuff when I went there two years ago. It was really cool. I also like the garden.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Mar 21, 2019)

Nice. I m a fan of Botticelli and Lefebvre


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Stelios (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2019)

Too big


----------



## Stelios (Mar 22, 2019)

Anime eyes in real actors
Creepy af


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 22, 2019)

So how is this game played ?


----------



## Stelios (Mar 22, 2019)

Sir Lancelot said:


> So how is this game played ?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 22, 2019)

Sir Lancelot said:


> So how is this game played ?



Artstation


----------



## Mexikorn (Mar 22, 2019)

Not related to any mafia game in particular but maybe, if you dont know what you're doing you sould'nt sign up to mafia games. [HASHTAG]#humble[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#opinuon[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#nptrelatedtoopmafiaatall[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 22, 2019)

Mexican Unicorn said:


> Not related to any mafia game in particular but maybe, if you dont know what you're doing you sould'nt sign up to mafia games. [HASHTAG]#humble[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#opinuon[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#nptrelatedtoopmafiaatall[/HASHTAG]



Not related to any specific mafia games but maybe you shouldn't talk about games outside their threads.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 23, 2019)

Looks complicated so there is town, mafia and 3rd party. So its like detective game who was murderer ?

Reminds me of town of salem .


----------



## Frosch (Mar 23, 2019)

Alita so gud


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 23, 2019)

Sir Lancelot said:


> Looks complicated so there is town, mafia and 3rd party. So its like detective game who was murderer ?
> 
> Reminds me of town of salem .



Town of salem is mafia with a different name.


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 23, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Town of salem is mafia with a different name.


I see thnx.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 23, 2019)

@laughs heartily and eats ramen your previous set and and name were gloriously fabulous. What happened you look like you became an iq30  player


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 23, 2019)

Stelios said:


> @laughs heartily and eats ramen your previous set and and name were gloriously fabulous. What happened you look like you became an iq30  player



Lost a bet most likely.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 23, 2019)

Knew Mexican Unicorns were not real.


----------



## Mexikorn (Mar 23, 2019)

Stelios said:


> @laughs heartily and eats ramen your previous set and and name were gloriously fabulous. What happened you look like you became an iq30  player


I like to troll and meme around with people on the internet. Thought I'd make a lil inside joke out of the ramen thing that everyone took way to seriously. I also made my profile pic that of a literal target once when everyone in the mafia game was out to lynch me anyways. I do stuff like that *shrugs* *laughs heartily and eats ramen*


----------



## Aries (Mar 24, 2019)

The times they are a changin


----------



## Didi (Mar 24, 2019)

laughs heartily and eats ramen said:


> I like to troll and meme around with people on the internet. Thought I'd make a lil inside joke out of the ramen thing that everyone took way to seriously. I also made my profile pic that of a literal target once when everyone in the mafia game was out to lynch me anyways. I do stuff like that *shrugs* *laughs heartily and eats ramen*



I've already forgotten who you were


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 24, 2019)

Happy Birthday @laughs heartily and eats ramen 


A.k.a Mexican Unicorn


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 24, 2019)

Sir Lancelot said:


> Looks complicated so there is town, mafia and 3rd party. So its like detective game who was murderer ?
> 
> Reminds me of town of salem .



you seem new, have you maybe seen mafia being played on a different forum already?

easiest way to get into mafia is by joining games, maybe you should play a few games here


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 24, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> you seem new, have you maybe seen mafia being played on a different forum already?
> 
> easiest way to get into mafia is by joining games, maybe you should play a few games here


Thank you sir , which is latest ongoing game i can join ?


----------



## Didi (Mar 24, 2019)

Why did you sign up for a game and then ignored it completely and only now you're starting to ask questions


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 24, 2019)

Didi said:


> Why did you sign up for a game and then ignored it completely and only now you're starting to ask questions


I didnt ignore it  , i had no idea about when the game started.


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 24, 2019)

However i would like to apologise @Kira Yagami for deserting the game , i thought it was a game that ends up in hours.

I have no idea there were phases like day and night as such. It looks really tough seeing how people play  btw but  i will observe other games before i  start playing  it .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Mar 24, 2019)

Saiki K anime sequel announced .


----------



## Aries (Mar 24, 2019)

Should join the mafiamania game hosted by wpk, ddl and myself


----------



## Platinum (Mar 24, 2019)

The part-timers don't participate unless they are getting a good push, mein Aries.


----------



## Aries (Mar 24, 2019)

Platinum said:


> The part-timers don't participate unless they are getting a good push, mein Aries.





Platista you will get one of the main events in the grandest stage of them all. One on One with Da Mafia Game Da CRebral Assassin Triple TroHHH


----------



## Didi (Mar 24, 2019)

Stelios said:


> Fucking Germans



ikr
always in the last fucking minute


----------



## Stelios (Mar 24, 2019)

I was in the match that last minute royaly fucked our mood


----------



## Kobe (Mar 25, 2019)

Lel.


----------



## God (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 27, 2019)

Brazil's president suffered a huge defeat in congress, so the members of his own party decided to vote against him too to save face.

Are those people playing mafia?


----------



## Stelios (Mar 27, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Brazil's president suffered a huge defeat in congress, so the members of his own party decided to vote against him too to save face.
> 
> Are those people playing mafia?



You should have realized by now. They are scum


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 27, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Brazil's president suffered a huge defeat in congress, so the members of his own party decided to vote against him too to save face.
> 
> Are those people playing mafia?


Our forum games are nothing compared to the real life mafia that is politics. Trump is Badaroach.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 27, 2019)

Even the president's son voted against him. While saying "I'd already supported this law in 2015".

What is this, vote tracking?


----------



## Kobe (Mar 27, 2019)

Inb4 the citizens lynch the wrong person like the 4000IQ peeps did here.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 27, 2019)

Kobe said:


> Inb4 the citizens lynch the wrong person like the 4000IQ peeps did here.



The media told them to 
And they believed it


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 27, 2019)

Stelios said:


> The media told them to
> And they believed it



Nah man it wasn't the media, it was whatsapp. People don't believe the media anymore but they will believe anything they read in whatsapp groups as long as it's a friend or a relative who shared it. Even if it has no author. Especially if it has no author (since the media is evil) 

So the guy made a campaign saying the opponent had a mass plan to force children to suck dildos, among other things, and people believed it.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 27, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Nah man it wasn't the media, it was whatsapp. People don't believe the media anymore but they will believe anything they read in whatsapp groups as long as it's a friend or a relative who shared it. Even if it has no author. Especially if it has no author (since the media is evil)
> 
> So the guy made a campaign saying the opponent had a mass plan to force children to suck dildos, among other things, and people believed it.




Fear the instigators


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 29, 2019)

Can this game be locked now?


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 29, 2019)

Can i know when is next game please ?


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 29, 2019)

So who still has open sign ups?


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 29, 2019)

I played my  first game in mafia universe a guy recommended me to try out there. I got lynched so easily . How to avoid getting outed ?


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 30, 2019)

Sir Lancelot said:


> I played my  first game in mafia universe a guy recommended me to try out there. I got lynched so easily . How to avoid getting outed ?


Should play on the Syndicate.


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 30, 2019)

& OJ


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 30, 2019)

Sir Lancelot said:


> Can i know when is next game please ?



Novas just started, I believe the forum has a game tracking thing or whatever.


----------



## Magic (Mar 30, 2019)

MafiaCon on April 27th, 2019 - Tickets available at 


prob already sold out since it's 100 spots but lol.


----------



## Magic (Mar 30, 2019)

Zero mvp cop


----------



## Magic (Mar 30, 2019)

HAHAHA VOID "I had to play by myself starting day 3."


----------



## Magic (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## Nataly (Mar 30, 2019)

Haven't signed up in any games on OJ in a while
Should probably check back


----------



## Baba (Mar 30, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Haven't signed up in any games on OJ in a while
> Should probably check back


What's your username there?


----------



## Nataly (Mar 30, 2019)

Baba said:


> What's your username there?


_Zoro_


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 30, 2019)

Nataly said:


> _Zoro_


I thought it was going to be Mataly


----------



## Nataly (Mar 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> I thought it was going to be Mataly


Notaly, Mataly, those are good suggestions, Supes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 30, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Notaly, Mataly, those are good suggestions, Supes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A I Z E N (Mar 30, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Haven't signed up in any games on OJ in a while
> Should probably check back


All the season finales will be starting soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 31, 2019)

Nataly said:


> _Zoro_


What is oro jackson ?


----------



## Nataly (Mar 31, 2019)

Sir Lancelot said:


> What is oro jackson ?


A forum mostly dedicated to One Piece discussions. There is a big mafia community there as well.


----------



## novaselinenever (Mar 31, 2019)

Sir Lancelot said:


> What is oro jackson ?


How did you infer that name from the abbreviation?


----------



## Nataly (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Platinum (Apr 1, 2019)

Time for me to finally get back in the hosting business. Sign up here:


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 1, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> How did you infer that name from the abbreviation?



That guy is suspicious


----------



## poutanko (Apr 1, 2019)

>Lancelot
>Avalon


----------



## Melodie (Apr 1, 2019)

Fucking knew it since jester game


----------



## Aries (Apr 1, 2019)

A I Z E N said:


> So who still has open sign ups?



Mafiamania is open

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kobe (Apr 2, 2019)

How many dupes Avalon has, jezus.


----------



## A I Z E N (Apr 2, 2019)

Kobe said:


> How many dupes Avalon has, jezus.


This is still a topic of conversation....


----------



## Nataly (Apr 2, 2019)

That gif


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 2, 2019)

Nataly said:


> That gif



It is the delight I am going to feel when I murder all of my enemies.

And they won't see it coming!


----------



## Nataly (Apr 2, 2019)

Superman said:


> It is the delight I am going to feel when I murder all of my enemies.
> 
> And they won't see it coming!


Kill me softly


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 2, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Kill me softly


Of course my nakama.


But you need not die since you enlightenen me to the  side

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Apr 2, 2019)

Superman said:


> Of course my nakama.
> 
> 
> But you need not die since you enlightenen me to the  side


I shall be the enlightening force on your way for a  takeover

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## novaselinenever (Apr 2, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


>


Caught you slipping


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 2, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


>


disgraceful ava....


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 2, 2019)

@Underworld Broker what are you preparing for?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 2, 2019)

Superman said:


> @Underworld Broker what are you preparing for?



Just had to use an emote fitting to my avy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Apr 2, 2019)

I guess the sum of dupes a man has is equal to the numbers of dicks he can choke on


----------



## Stelios (Apr 2, 2019)

Just kidding 
I feel like cursing today


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 2, 2019)

Stelios said:


> Just kidding
> I feel like cursing today


.......that was cursing for you?


----------



## Stelios (Apr 2, 2019)

Superman said:


> .......that was cursing for you?



Sarcastic maybe , insulting even
But not cursing for sure


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 2, 2019)

Stelios said:


> Sarcastic maybe , insulting even
> But not cursing for sure


Ok


----------



## Drago (Apr 2, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Haven't signed up in any games on OJ in a while
> Should probably check back


Who are you on OJ?


----------



## Nataly (Apr 2, 2019)

Dragomir said:


> Who are you on OJ?


_Zoro_, I remember playing some of your games, I haven't been active there for months


----------



## Drago (Apr 2, 2019)

Oh, I just saw it now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drago (Apr 2, 2019)

Nataly said:


> _Zoro_, I remember playing some of your games, I haven't been active there for months


Yeah, didn't know what happened. You gonna come back?


----------



## Nataly (Apr 2, 2019)

Dragomir said:


> Yeah, didn't know what happened. You gonna come back?


I just thought I would not have enough time, but I believe I will come back. It is always active there, so why not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drago (Apr 2, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I just thought I would not have enough time, but I believe I will come back. It is always active there, so why not


Nice. Recommend you change your name though, Zoro fans get a bad rep on OJ. Also Nataly > _Zoro_


----------



## Nataly (Apr 2, 2019)

Dragomir said:


> Nice. Recommend you change your name though, Zoro fans get a bad rep on OJ. Also Nataly > _Zoro_


Really? They do? I wasn't aware.
And thank you for the recommendation.


----------



## Drago (Apr 2, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Really? They do? I wasn't aware.
> And thank you for the recommendation.


Yeah, ppl are currently shitting on Zoro and mocking his fans because Zoro had fainted in the recent chapter. But, it only comes from a bunch of insecure Sanji fans who seem to take joy in downplaying anything Zoro related. Also, not more recent but just universal on OJ, try to argue in support of Zoro, you'll be called a fanboy or wanker and have ppl shit on you personally. It doesn't just happen to Zoro, happens to Luffy fans, Sanji fans etc. but it sure is more common for it to occur on Zoro fans though.


----------



## Nataly (Apr 2, 2019)

Dragomir said:


> Yeah, ppl are currently shitting on Zoro and mocking his fans because Zoro had fainted in the recent chapter. But, it only comes from a bunch of insecure Sanji fans who seem to take joy in downplaying anything Zoro related. Also, not more recent but just universal on OJ, try to argue in support of Zoro, you'll be called a fanboy or wanker and have ppl shit on you personally. It doesn't just happen to Zoro, happens to Luffy fans, Sanji fans etc. but it sure is more common for it to occur on Zoro fans though.


And I always thought OJ always had a friendly community, maybe it doesn't go for anime/manga discussion. 
It better not happen to Katakuri.
I find it funny how you always get that character, it just works out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drago (Apr 2, 2019)

Nataly said:


> And I always thought OJ always had a *friendly community*, maybe it doesn't go for anime/manga discussion.
> It better not happen to Katakuri.
> I find it funny how you always get that character, it just works out.


@bold lol naw. The mafia community is friendly though, even though ppl may secretly hate each other and get salty at times, it's not bad. Certainly friendlier than here.

Nobody really shits on Katakuri except the obnoxious Luffy fans who rather flooded the manga discussion sub-forum during Luffy vs Katakuri, and there's the very small section of Doffy fans who like to believe that Doffy is stronger than Kata but they get roasted all the time. Aside from those 2, Kata is fine. A majority of ppl like him. Btw, you should join the Kata FC if you're a fangirl of him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Apr 2, 2019)

@Dragomir I got my impression of the site based on mafia community, that is true.So I thought other sections are similar to that. But it turns out it isn't quite the truth according to your run down. It isn't too bad here, I think.
Glad to hear that about Katakuri. And I am pretty sure I checked out that fan club before, you made it, and I thought I joined. I should go back, for sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drago (Apr 2, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @Dragomir I got my impression of the site based on mafia community, that is true.So I thought other sections are similar to that. But it turns out it isn't quite the truth according to your run down. It isn't too bad here, I think.
> Glad to hear that about Katakuri. And I am pretty sure I checked out that fan club before, you made it, and I thought I joined. I should go back, for sure


Yeah, the mafia community is completely different from other parts of the forum, especially when a thread with an interesting topic blows up. Shit gets toxic quick, but it's not too bad overall though.

Oh yeah, I think I remember you joining it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 3, 2019)

Dragomir said:


> Certainly friendlier than here.



Listen here fucko


----------



## Drago (Apr 3, 2019)

Didi said:


> Listen here fucko


I'm listening


----------



## Platinum (Apr 3, 2019)

@Aries 

How fucking hyped are you for that Joker movie?

That trailer was amazing.


----------



## A I Z E N (Apr 3, 2019)

Platinum said:


> @Aries
> 
> How fucking hyped are you for that Joker movie?
> 
> That trailer was amazing.


I was against watching the trailer but I guess I have to give it a look.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 4, 2019)

Platinum said:


> @Aries
> 
> How fucking hyped are you for that Joker movie?
> 
> That trailer was amazing.



There was nothing amazing about that trailer but I guess if every media and tweet says “best joker trailer ever” that is contagious.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 4, 2019)

Dragomir said:


> Certainly friendlier than here.



?


----------



## poutanko (Apr 4, 2019)

Happy birthday @Alwaysmind ~


----------



## God (Apr 4, 2019)

Happy birthday alwaysmind


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 4, 2019)

happy birthday @Alwaysmind ~


----------



## Stelios (Apr 4, 2019)

@Alwaysmind


----------



## Drago (Apr 4, 2019)

Happy bday @Alwaysmind


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 4, 2019)

Platinum said:


> @Aries
> 
> How fucking hyped are you for that Joker movie?
> 
> That trailer was amazing.



It was good, at least it looks like a coherent plot and a better joker than Jared Leto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Apr 4, 2019)

You guys need to have game queue so many sign up here. How will player suppose to know which game is ready ?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 4, 2019)

Jesse said:


> You guys need to have game queue so many sign up here. How will player suppose to know which game is ready ?



People are getting a PM when game is ready


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 4, 2019)

Grimmjow said:


>




You know.....I was thinking something about you.....didn't you once try and pull a punk ass move quitting the game when you were about to be lynched.....WHICH ALMOST GOT ME LYNCHED!?!??!?!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 4, 2019)

poutanko said:


> Happy birthday @Alwaysmind ~





Wild said:


> Happy birthday alwaysmind





Underworld Broker said:


> happy birthday @Alwaysmind ~





Stelios said:


> @Alwaysmind





Dragomir said:


> Happy bday @Alwaysmind




DAMMIT!


Happy Birthday @Alwaysmind


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 4, 2019)

Superman said:


> You know.....I was thinking something about you.....didn't you once try and pull a punk ass move quitting the game when you were about to be lynched.....WHICH ALMOST GOT ME LYNCHED!?!??!?!


I’ve never played a mafia game in my life lmao. You probably thinking of these hundreds of other Grimmjow’s


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 4, 2019)

Thank you all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 4, 2019)

Platinum said:


> @Aries
> 
> How fucking hyped are you for that Joker movie?
> 
> That trailer was amazing.



Im very hyped, I honestly feel like it has the potiential to open the door for other DC villain movies being made where they give us a new spin on them. Would love to see Lex Luthor Man of Steel given a film adaption or something close to that after Joker. This movie will wash away the edgy shit Joker they dished out in Suicide Squad


----------



## Aries (Apr 4, 2019)

Happy birthday @Alwaysmind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 4, 2019)

@RemChu remember this stomp? Good times....good times....


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 5, 2019)

Superman said:


> @RemChu remember this stomp? Good times....good times....


Oh hey it's the game I spammed Vulpix pics in because I was in five games at the same time and chose that one to shitpost in due to time constraints.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 5, 2019)

Now I'm reminded that Distance was once a player here, thanks a lot Vasto!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 5, 2019)

Now I miss Mist Puppet again


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 5, 2019)

Also six years ago me was kind of a derp at least that game, facepalming at myself going through that thread...


----------



## Stelios (Apr 5, 2019)

Netflix’s Gotham’s jocker is not bad either. The dead one. Not the new brother , yet.


----------



## God (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Aries (Apr 5, 2019)

Jesse said:


> You guys need to have game queue so many sign up here. How will player suppose to know which game is ready ?





Need just 4 more players and can start this game
 Join pls


----------



## Aries (Apr 5, 2019)

@WolfPrinceKouga and @Dragon D. Luffy how far are you 2 on your game set up for mafiamania?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 5, 2019)

Aries said:


> @WolfPrinceKouga and @Dragon D. Luffy how far are you 2 on your game set up for mafiamania?



I have a 15 player version of the game I wanna host, I could make a different size version of it in a heartbeat. It's a vanilla game, after all.

Just tag me when you have the players.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 5, 2019)

Aries said:


> @WolfPrinceKouga and @Dragon D. Luffy how far are you 2 on your game set up for mafiamania?


I could easily iron out what's left within the next week, have been dragging my feet as the sign-ups were going slow.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 5, 2019)

WPK will be busy making dungeon maps this week


----------



## Aries (Apr 5, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I have a 15 player version of the game I wanna host, I could make a different size version of it in a heartbeat. It's a vanilla game, after all.
> 
> Just tag me when you have the players.



Alrighty then, so far we have the minimal players needed to start it ala 20 ish+player . Gonna wait till tomorrow before closing sign ups and sending out roles



WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I could easily iron out what's left within the next week, have been dragging my feet as the sign-ups were going slow.



Excellent, guilty of that aswell. Though now that on spring break can finally start advertising it. We got enough peeps now to start it in 1-2 days.


Shame On and On isnt here, wanted each Mafiamania gen to have 4 hosts ala the "Pokemon Elite 4" followed by the Champions final round


----------



## Kingslayer (Apr 6, 2019)

Aries said:


> Need just 4 more players and can start this game
> Join pls


I ll join as sub for now  if you dont find players.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 6, 2019)

Life is now running
you might see them once again
at the last sunset


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 7, 2019)

what games are apart of the championships?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @Superman The code doesn't work properly in profile comments
> Use this one:
> 
> 
> ...



Is.....is there a new one for this? Thanks to @Azeruth I now have 6 months

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 8, 2019)

Superman said:


> Is.....is there a new one for this? Thanks to @Azeruth I now have 6 months


The code should be the same.


----------



## Kobe (Apr 8, 2019)

The image is broken. @Superman


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> The code should be the same.





Kobe said:


> The image is broken. @Superman



Ok how about now?


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 8, 2019)

Superman said:


> Is.....is there a new one for this? Thanks to @Azeruth I now have 6 months


Try this:

```
<img src="https://i.imgur.com/eTVWMxo.gif"/>
```

nvm you fixed it~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kobe (Apr 8, 2019)

Superman said:


> Ok how about now?


Yer I can see your skipping cat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Try this:
> 
> ```
> <img src="https://i.imgur.com/eTVWMxo.gif"/>
> ...


I am going to save it just incase this one breaks. Thanks again azeruth.....come back to mafia and get frustrated again.


----------



## Nataly (Apr 8, 2019)

Superman said:


> Is.....is there a new one for this? Thanks to @Azeruth I now have 6 months


It happened, you did it! You got the cat! 
Hard winner right there


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2019)

@Dragon D. Luffy 

A worthy mod.....and saw it coming  @Santi


----------



## Kobe (Apr 8, 2019)

Congratz! @Dragon D. Luffy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Apr 8, 2019)

New mod, new era

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 8, 2019)

Thanks folks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Didi (Apr 8, 2019)

mods = ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 8, 2019)

Do I get my Seal of Eternal Hate from Wad yet?


----------



## Nataly (Apr 8, 2019)

New convo thread soon  ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2019)

Nataly said:


> New convo thread soon  ?


Never....just a rename.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 8, 2019)

The correct choice was made, surprisingly.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 8, 2019)

Nataly said:


> New convo thread soon  ?



Wasn't the previous one a short time ago? Feels like not much time passed.


----------



## Nataly (Apr 8, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Wasn't the previous one a short time ago? Feels like not much time passed.


This one was made in 2016 and we are already in '19


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 8, 2019)

Nataly said:


> This one was made in 2016 and we are already in '19


The thread was made in 2016 but I don't think we've remade a thread for the Convo here in a long time, unlike the other sections that archive them after 2,000.


----------



## Nataly (Apr 8, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> The thread was made in 2016 but I don't think we've remade a thread for the Convo here in a long time, unlike the other sections that archive them after 2,000.


I am not saying it should follow the same agenda (2K - next), but just another big convo thread might be a good idea.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 8, 2019)

Nataly said:


> This one was made in 2016 and we are already in '19



No I mean, the name. Feels like it changed a couple months ago. Then again the Ep. 3 name was here for over a year.

Well I don't mind it either way. I kind of like having a single thread that can be found forever, though if most people want a new thread maybe we could make one.


----------



## Nataly (Apr 8, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> No I mean, the name. Feels like it changed a couple months ago. Then again the Ep. 3 name was here for over a year.
> 
> Well I don't mind it either way. I kind of like having a single thread that can be found forever, though if most people want a new thread maybe we could make one.


I was thinking about the convo thread creation and not name change, misunderstanding.

And this one was changed back in January


novaselinenever said:


> Convo Thread Episode IV: The Scum Awakens



And sure, I get that idea too


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 8, 2019)

Oh shit, congrats DDL! Green looks cool with your set.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 9, 2019)

Congrats @Dragon D. Luffy

Knowing you a little piece of advice to survive this unscathed. Don’t try to be a people’s pleaser. Law enforcement should be swift and subjective.


Also

*Spoiler*: __ 




you are a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 9, 2019)

Stelios said:


> Congrats @Dragon D. Luffy
> 
> Knowing you a little piece of advice to survive this unscathed. Don’t try to be a people’s pleaser. Law enforcement should be swift and subjective.
> 
> ...



That's gonna be hard, I am a people pleaser.

Also


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck you Stelios.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## Aries (Apr 9, 2019)

Congrats ddl. Finally got a mod that can mod this section

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Apr 10, 2019)

@Dragon D. Luffy A mod who will care about this section, now you can moderate after being killed early in games.


----------



## Magic (Apr 10, 2019)

When you are scum being lynched, yet have lynch immunity. 


@Underworld Broker


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 10, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Do I get my Seal of Eternal Hate from Wad yet?



oh child


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 10, 2019)

Congrats @Dragon D. Luffy 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> No I mean, the name. Feels like it changed a couple months ago. Then again the Ep. 3 name was here for over a year.
> 
> Well I don't mind it either way. I kind of like having a single thread that can be found forever, though if most people want a new thread maybe we could make one.



I prefer a single big thread tbh and name is fine so far, dont want it to change ~


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2019)

Me and some of the lads from here chose Guilty Crown as our next terrible anime stream. I forgot most of it, and wew boy that lost christmas reveal was something else to re-live .

i*c*st causing a global disaster, Sasusga Japan.

edit: Seriously, that's censored ?


----------



## poutanko (Apr 10, 2019)

is a said:


> oh child


One of the things Santi actually did right


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 10, 2019)

is a said:


> oh child


By that criteria I'm the best suited, WAD's been trying to drive me away for years with no progress


----------



## Stelios (Apr 10, 2019)

So which of you is Elon?


----------



## Magic (Apr 10, 2019)

Stelios said:


> So which of you is Elon?



Pokemon battle with this guy.



Fire type.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 10, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Pokemon battle with this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Fire type.



Reminds me of a Flareon.

Flareon sucks.


----------



## nfcnorth (Apr 10, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Reminds me of a Flareon.
> 
> Flareon sucks.


Flareon reminds me of one of my favorite pokemon Mawile in the fact of its movepool doesn't really take advantage of its typing. 1-2 moves that use its typing and the rest suck. A problem Mawile was a posterchild for until it became a fairy type as well and they finally gave it a steel attack. I hope they fix all pokemon movepools to not be so locked in to so limited options.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 10, 2019)

So, I'm probably not going to make a new convo thread unless most people ask me, but as soon as I have free time I'm going to update the first post of this one.

Best role of Favorites 6? WTF is that shit. Also could use an updated list of upcoming games. Got a few other ideas too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 10, 2019)

The best role thing is lit, though. Maybe I could do a role of the year? Feels good to show-off our crazy roles.

Anyone remembers 2018 roles they'd like to nominate?


----------



## Stelios (Apr 10, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The best role thing is lit, though. Maybe I could do a role of the year? Feels good to show-off our crazy roles.
> 
> Anyone remembers 2018 roles they'd like to nominate?



@iwandesu 's Beyonder and Enrico Pucci
Both are characters he gave to me in OBD
pwned both games with them


----------



## Stelios (Apr 10, 2019)

Beyonder- Beyond an Win con

Win Con: Why is a win con ? (Fullfill Your Reason D'etre wathever it might be)
*Passive*

*[Ethereal form]- As you enter the gameboard you have no will nor win con, a being as unlimited as yours is absolute and immortal. Nothing can touch you aside from elder gods and whoever tries doing so will be roleblocked for the phase.*

*[Slay Your enemies and all you desire shall be yours]- Your curiosity knows no bounds just like your powers, divide the game in two brackets, one for selfish desires and one for selfless desires, as far as you are in the game, each half of the game will be able to win by wiping the other half.*

*Actives*

[*My merest stray thought might alter reality*]- Once per phase you can make a post of your choice truth, the effects of the post won’t retroactively change everything within the game but will apply.
[*Probing]*- Once per cycle you can, Place your mind into a player of your choice, you will know everything possible and imaginable about their role, you will know their weakness and strengths, abilities and counters, everything.
*[Boy, will you have one]- You can control the very aspects of reality, you can once per cycle make up an ability that will be balanced through mod’s discretion.*

*[The time is just right]- While on ethereal form you can insert yourself in a player’s soul knocking the player away from the role(the player won’t know that). From that moment onwards you will effectively become that role (win con included) till someone targets them becoming your new vessel. Anytime you change bodies, whoever was your last vessel will wake up.*


Hidden Conditional (When your vessel dies)

Human beyonder

Win con: Find the meaning for your existance

[*I can do anything]*- So Complete, yet so shallow, you want to experiment being an incomplete human despite being so omipotent, thanks to that you will lose your god immunity and receive a physical body (you are still immune to all mind attacks,tho).
*[What I desire]*- You can select a player of your choice to be the love of your life, your win con and desire will rely on that player’s survival.
[*I shall]*- You can once per phase, make a player external desires truth, select a post where a player says something they want and give that something to them.
[*intrigating*]- You can make a player deepest desires become truth, once per cycle you may target a player and make all hidden abilities they have instantly appear.
[*I need a friend*]- Once per cycle you can project your will into a role of your choice, you will instantly pinpoint the role owner, learning their id.
*[Why is clothing ?*]- You can become completely invisible and untrackable, nothing can investigate or sense you.- 3 shot
*[Why is Eating ?*]- You can make yourself completely untargettable and etherial, recovering your god immunities for the phase- 3 shot
[*I cannot explain you, however I can show you]*- You open a dimensional hole to your plane, confusing the hell out of a player of your choice and stopping them from targeting you for a cycle- 3 shot
[*I was meant for bigger things]*- You can completely take control of the entire gameboard, deciding which player will or not be able to act and picking wathever lynch will happen, at the end of the phase, you will however, realize that this kind of power is not worth it- one shot

Conditional
*[Is this a n intense experience ?*]-You don’t quite understand pain but you can handle yourself well enough, anytime you receives a killing attack or status you are allowed to instantly heal yourself, scaping from death- 5 shots
*[…Mine]- *If a player quotes you, you can, with a mere though, control the enterity of its mind making them your complete slave and ordering they do wathever you feel like it.- 3 shot
*[I can fix that]*- Turn your loved one into an omnipotent being just like you, they will be immune to all actions aside from elder god ones for a cycle.-one shot

[Hidden: If you use i can fix that your loved one will be game removed after the end of the cycle, letting you in despair]

Despaired Beyonder

Win con: get yourself lynched

*Passive*
[*Emptiness*]- You care for nothing and nothing cares for you, you are at your weakness right now, your self wish is to quit the game and never come back, even kills can put you out of your misery now.
*Active*
[*Bang*]- You wish to imput misery on others just like others have input misery upon you, destroy an write up ability of your choice, cucking whoever seems happy.- 3 shot
*Conditional*
* [This time I mean it]-* You could erase the whole universe just to prove a point, nothing means shit to you. If no player targets you till the end of the cycle, you will erase all life in the gameboard, winning as a bomb of hate and sorrow.

Hidden [If someone targeted you but didn’t kill you]

*Hero Beyonder*

Win con: Sacrifice yourself to bring death back
Passive
[I must or else I will fall in despar]- Mankind has showed you mercy or at least something near to it,you wish to find fulfillment helping other, your win con is now town aligned, you can use one of your Physical beyonder abilities per phase and have all of your passives back.
Actives
[Another place, another time]- Once per cycle, you can go back in time to see events in the place learning who performed an action of your choice
[Here kids, let me help you]- You can restore used up shots and lost abilities from a player of your choice.- 3 shot
[For life]- Your stupid battle cry, from your sanctum in brazil you can see the entire gameboard which allows you to redirect the next scum action targeting town into yourself instead- 3 shot
[I will Punish them]- Lie detect a player, if the player tells a lie they will be game removed- one shot
[Those who deny other happiness are evil, those who offer other happiness are good]- Beyonder twisted morality carries on even as a vigilante, he can change the soul of a player, making a neutral into town alingned- one shot
[It will be a bitter cup for death]- You can kill death, by doing so, no one will be able to die forever, however this also means that you and town will never win or lose, this will bring a tie into the game that shall only be finished once a player decides to sacrifice themselves to bring death back in the gameboard- one shot (if no player does so, you will sacrifice yourself at the end of the cycle)

Hidden: If a player has sacrificed himself

Convicted beyonder


Win con: Get killed
[I offer you a choice]- Give a player the power needed to destroy you, if that player targets you with anything until the end of the phase it will remove you from the game giving you the win.
[I will think about it]- You sit down doing nothing for a phase, for whatever reason you will be unkillable and the destiny will bend everything against those who target you- One shot
[Beyond your powers]- Your power is infinite be it for destruction or absorption, you can generify a player of your choice for a cycle.- one shot
[I was pretty bored]- Once per phase, You can go back into the pass to revive one of your old abilities

Hidden: If you fail to die

Berserk Beyonder

Win con: Destroy the game at the end of the cycle
[It’s over now]- You wish nothing with this pathetic world, but you still want to see how things go, you will bomb the game board by the end of the cycle and win the game as a bomb.
[You have no choice]- Give wathever order you feel like to a player of your choice- 3 shot
[Can yo receive as well as you give ?]- If anyone targets will with an action you will just send it back to them
[A wager]- You will send a message to a player you trust, he will have the choice to win the game by your side or to keep being wathever faction they are till they die. If the player denies your offer you will game remove all its faction partners and ask the same offer again, if he still denies it, you will respect their will resurrecting his partners and stopping the bomb at the end of the cycle.
[Not Even memories]- You can completely erase a player, game removing them forever and through any short of passives.​


----------



## Stelios (Apr 10, 2019)

Father Pucci - Hunter

Member of a duo of monsters, you and your master will ensure that the absolute Order of Heaven will fill the gameboard,
*Passive
[That's my sacred vow]- As a god's servant, no one would ever thing you can lie, as such you can't be lie detected and scans as town.*
[*Gio-taro*]- You have something weird about characters names, you can't figure out what it is, you will be immune to the actions of all players on the list that have an odd number on their side. (2,3,5,7,11,13,17,19,23,29,31)

*Conditional
[Father, save me]- *As a priest, Pucci is a high profile player loved and praised by town about as much as Dio himself, you own the confessionary and will hear out players who wish to be cured from curses, deciding wether they will be cured or not. This will however allow you to learn the identity of all of those players who come at you.
*[Days are deadly than nights]- *You are responsible for the day actions of your faction, as Dio mostly sleeps on his castle, you are the godfather of his minions, thanks to that you can choose one of the players who heard your gospel during the night phase (Visited the confessionary) to have their actions redirected to a player of your choice.

*Active
[Acid mist]- *you can generate illusions on the gameboard, making you and any player you choose appears as any player you want on the write ups.- 5 shot
*[Give me your disk] - *Each phase, when you activate Whitesnake you can choose one of his functions allowing you to:
>Discover a player role, roleblocking him for the phase due to the shock (if the roleblock fails you will get only his alingment)
>Steal a player ability at random through his Stand Disk.
>Steal a player role from his memory disk making him rolecrushed and vote silenced for the phase (if the player dies so will your disk)- one shot
*[Take this]- *you can throw a disk at however you wants aside from yourself either giving them the stolen abilities inside the disk or attempting to kill them by blowing the disks up on them. (if there is no stolen ability it works as a normal kill)*- 3 shot
[We are going to murder the fuck out you but no Hard feelings]- *when a player has died you can pray for his soul, if you pray hard enough he will be ressurected as a vampire minion to your lord dio.- one shot
[*This time you better stay down]*- You can use whitesnake to steal a disk related to passives destroying the disk and with it the passive of the player you stole- one shot

Win con: attain the Heaven

Also You have fused with dio's bones
Enrico Pucci- Borrower

*Passive*
[C-Moon]- After the events leading to Dio's death, Pucci takes the Green baby and fuses it with Whitesnake turning them into C-Moon. As a borrower of Dio's power pucci will have the power of deities and will become a gravity Nexus, meaning that the player who targets Pucci has his ability turned against them.
[Sacred chant]- After Pucci receives C-moon he needs to post the Heaven chant on the right order within his posts, you will need to spell "Spiral Staircase. Rhinoceros Beetle. Ghost Town. Fig Tart. Rhinoceros Beetle. Singularity Point. Via Dolorosa. Rhinoceros Beetle. Singularity Point. Giotto. Angel. Hydrangea. Singularity Point. Secret Emperor!", it doesn't matter how weirdly placed you will put those words or in how many posts they will come, they need to appear on this exact same order, after you do this, you will attain Heaven.
*Active*
[I'll turn you inside out]- Target a player and through the sheer gravity pressure, super kill him, the gravity will get progressively stronger each phase until the player finally dies- 3 shot
[It is like a state of its own]- Pucci activates C-moon powers to create a dynamic gravity field that will make all abilities from players who are within a 10 post radius from his last post to be lightroded at him, meaning they will get nexued back to the players who used them.- one shot
[A vortex of fate]- Pucci can mess with the gravity so hard that all actions aside from those of his faction and their minions will be redirected to the next player on the player's list, ensuring absolute chaos.- one shot

Heaven Pucci- Fiend
[Stairway to Heaven] If Pucci is able to survive enough time to perform his chant, his Stand will reach Goodhood gaining the ability to accelerate time, the time acceleration will start slow but it will steadily reach crazy ass levels, on the first 3 hours after Pucci has attained heaven he will be able to dodge all stats ailment, on the first 6 hours he will be able to dodge all kills, on 9 hours super kills, 12 hours ultra kills and finally when we reach 16 hours Pucci will be too fast to be lynched, if things go on till the phase reach 20 hours not even a game removal will be able to reach Pucci level of speed, and town will only be able to hopeless wait for Heaven. When Heaven is attained, all players get lynch killed and then ressurected as if nothing had happened,however the tricky part is, thanks to your fate manipulation all zombies and wraiths will be purified while Dio's Vampires remain, Pucci then ascends winning his indie win con and game gets back in its track like nothing has happened.
[So it was you]- All players who survived Heaven attainment will have their roles and abilities disclosured to Dio as a last prize of his most beloved servant.
​


----------



## Stelios (Apr 10, 2019)

lmao I actually  won the game and denied to shiny his wincon

@Shiny you little shit 






> want to resurrect @Cubey character to deny him his wincon
> 
> Let me find if there’s a better option sorry
> 
> ...


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 10, 2019)

Stelios said:


> Beyonder- Beyond an Win con
> 
> Win Con: Why is a win con ? (Fullfill Your Reason D'etre wathever it might be)
> *Passive*
> ...


Im almost sure this role was bigger


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 10, 2019)

Stelios said:


> Father Pucci - Hunter
> 
> Member of a duo of monsters, you and your master will ensure that the absolute Order of Heaven will fill the gameboard,
> *Passive
> ...


This one is definitely incomplete


----------



## Stelios (Apr 10, 2019)

When I gave you the character submission I didn’t expect this level of craft. 10/10 hands down best written role on a character I ever submitted. And boy Beyonder was a tragic figure well done well done


----------



## Stelios (Apr 10, 2019)

iwandesu said:


> This one is definitely incomplete




Well I did attain heaven by dropping the prayer on game thread saying “I received this PM” and then I was basically unstoppable. You delivered the power up spectacularly. I don’t praise often but man you nailed it with a railgun


----------



## Aries (Apr 10, 2019)

@Dragon D. Luffy and @WolfPrinceKouga cap your game set up for 24 peeps.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 11, 2019)

I've decided that I'm going to save the Deal or No Deal game for some other time, my MafiaMania game is going to heavily emphasize skill both in and out of thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Apr 12, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The best role thing is lit, though. Maybe I could do a role of the year? Feels good to show-off our crazy roles.
> 
> Anyone remembers 2018 roles they'd like to nominate?


Mod ? Congrats


----------



## Kingslayer (Apr 12, 2019)

@Dragon d luffy i might suggest there should be hosting queues . That would be better. Its a problematic host makes multiple game people sign up in different it ends up being backlog.


----------



## Didi (Apr 12, 2019)

>game/hosting queue
no


----------



## Kingslayer (Apr 12, 2019)

Didi said:


> >game/hosting queue
> no


But we already saw few people post their sign ups none of it fills up. 

The katsuragis host game
Drago s warrior cats
Marvel vs dc comics

These are in current backlog. I understand you want host to be independent but it can be frustruation for a host if player sign up in multi games and game fails to take off.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 12, 2019)

We tried the planning thing and frankly it didn’t work. Section was dead while only one game was running. It’s not like we have tons of people to populate this place. And we are already a stable orderly set of oldfags that play mafia here. We don’t get newfag generation joining either deez kidz like smart phone gaming more than this.


----------



## Kingslayer (Apr 12, 2019)

Stelios said:


> We tried the planning thing and frankly it didn’t work. Section was dead while only one game was running. It’s not like we have tons of people to populate this place. And we are already a stable orderly set of oldfags that play mafia here. We don’t get newfag generation joining either deez kidz like smart phone gaming more than this.


I see your point i cannot deny your point. I see new gen not being involved in mafia game  as such.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 12, 2019)

Jesse said:


> But we already saw few people post their sign ups none of it fills up.
> 
> The katsuragis host game
> Drago s warrior cats
> ...



I don't really see the point. In the other site I play in we have queues, and what happens is that players simply do not sign up while they wait for the games they wanna play to start.

Games here usually fail to be hosted because the host just creates the sign up thread, vanishes, and comes back 2 months later to see if he got the players. No game happens if the host doesn't engage in some advertising himself. Queues may be useful when you have like 15 people trying to host games at once, but now the problem isn't really too many games imo. And even when we have a peak of say, 4 games at once, we soon have another down period.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 12, 2019)

I do think it's good to keep a list of games and maybe even a schedule of when they wanna host though, as long as there is no hard limit for games being hosted at once. Because we are more likely to stay below the hard limit while some hosts wait for their time and the other ones delay for whatever reason.


----------



## Kobe (Apr 12, 2019)

By the way, @Aries said there should be 24 people in the next rounds of MafiaMania, but I think the current participation is 23.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 12, 2019)

@Aries it might be a good idea to ask people if they are still in after the game ends to see how many will play the next one.


----------



## Aries (Apr 12, 2019)

How long is rion banned for?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 12, 2019)

Aries said:


> How long is rion banned for?


Hopefully at least until MafiaMania is over, he is a game ruining player that should have been blacklisted from tjis event if not permanently section banned long ago.


----------



## Didi (Apr 12, 2019)

oh no no no no what did he do now? 

I was already laughing my head off at all his passive aggressive bitching that DDL got made mod (someone linked me the posts or I wouldn't have seen them)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 12, 2019)

It's hard to keep track tbh


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 12, 2019)

Anyone here watch Travellers?


----------



## Stelios (Apr 13, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Anyone here watch Travellers?



To understand my backlog I'm currently at Hannibal episode 9.
What is that anyway


----------



## Magic (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## God (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Anyone here watch Travellers?



I watch it. Season 1 was pretty hard to emotionally invest in but it was alright.

Season 2 was much better imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 13, 2019)

Jesse said:


> @Dragon d luffy i might suggest there should be hosting queues . That would be better. Its a problematic host makes multiple game people sign up in different it ends up being backlog.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 13, 2019)

That's literally Quebec atm


----------



## Magic (Apr 13, 2019)

Stelios said:


> That's literally Quebec atm


Scene from Fargo.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 13, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Scene from Fargo.



North Dakota is bordering with Canada so not surprised


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 13, 2019)

Stelios said:


> To understand my backlog I'm currently at Hannibal episode 9.
> What is that anyway



Time travel show.

People come from ~1000 years in the future to fix a bunch of random stuff (asteroid, deadly pandemic, etc). But the way the technology works they have to possess the body of someone from the present, effectively killing them. To make this less immoral they only take the bodies of people who are about to die. This doesn't completely fix the ethical issue and makes for some good drama. It's a thriller with a lot of philosophy in it.



is a said:


> I watch it. Season 1 was pretty hard to emotionally invest in but it was alright.
> 
> Season 2 was much better imo.



I just started s3.


----------



## Kobe (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Stelios (Apr 14, 2019)

Kobe said:


>



I ve never seen so many weebs dancing together before.







*Spoiler*: __ 




Well to be fair
That was very cool


----------



## Aries (Apr 14, 2019)

@WolfPrinceKouga my game is about to end


----------



## nfcnorth (Apr 14, 2019)

So rise of the skywalker is episode 9 of star wars official title huh? Interesting to see where they go with it.


----------



## Kingslayer (Apr 14, 2019)

Just watched GOT episode after 2 years we saw it coming.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 15, 2019)

Gin said:


> so staff makes the one person who would abuse his power mafia moderator lmao thats rich.



@Gin stfu you don’t even post here


----------



## Didi (Apr 15, 2019)

Stelios said:


> @Gin stfu you don’t even post here






he was quoting Rion
that's why it's in the meme thread


----------



## Stelios (Apr 15, 2019)

Didi said:


> he was quoting Rion
> that's why it's in the meme thread




As always I m amazed by how well versed you are in town gossip
Didi senpai


----------



## Kobe (Apr 15, 2019)

Sasuga Didi


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 15, 2019)

Ok, convo thread OP has been updated. I made a list of all upcoming games, which hopefully will be kept updated at least monthly now.

Also added links to the Discord Chat and Mafia Champions. Will add links to other events as they happen.

The Gyarados role has been removed, because it's old and we need new things here. It will be replaced by winner of the next Mafia Awards. Yes, I'm making sure we will have one this year. I call dibs on hosting it. Too bad it's still April so we'll have to wait a bit, unless you guys wanna make one for 2018.

Next step is to make something out of that jumbled mess that are the sticky threads. To be done after the new prize system is released. Yes, there is a new prize system, coming soon.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 15, 2019)

Now accepting suggestions for a new poll. Been ages since we've had one.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 15, 2019)

@Dragon D. Luffy : Can't even get my name right, modding you was a mistake!!!


----------



## Stelios (Apr 15, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy : Can't even get my name right, modding you was a mistake!!!



With friends like these


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2019)

DDL is from Brazil, all the proof I need of his corruption. Great job Santi.


----------



## Santí (Apr 15, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Now accepting suggestions for a new poll. Been ages since we've had one.



Best CR game


----------



## Didi (Apr 15, 2019)

T said:


> Best CR game


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2019)

Didi said:


>


His best game....

hmmmm guess in terms of popularity his DBZ games, In terms of personal fun factor probably his recent pokemon game board one.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 15, 2019)

Nominations plz, the guy has like 50 games.

Or maybe just ask the man himself

@Aries


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 15, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Nominations plz, the guy has like 50 games.
> 
> Or maybe just ask the man himself
> 
> @Aries



Trying to remember his old games. I know @Aries is very very very fond of his Teen Titans game.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 15, 2019)

Superman said:


> Trying to remember his old games. I know @Aries is very very very fond of his Teen Titans game.



Oh you don't even have to mention that one, it's going into the poll of course.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Aries (Apr 15, 2019)

Yugioh Mafia
Fullmetal Alchemist Mafia
Mafia Icons
Favorites VII ...

Dragonball Mafia Trilogy
Console Wars: Nintendo vs Sega
Pokemon Red/Blue Mafia

@Dragon D. Luffy 

7 of my well known mafia games. Could probably add more but 7 is my fav number.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 15, 2019)

Aries said:


> Yugioh Mafia
> Fullmetal Alchemist Mafia
> Mafia Icons
> Favorites VII ...
> ...


YOU DO NOT DESERVE TO PUT FAVORITES VII UP THERE!


----------



## Stelios (Apr 15, 2019)

The problem with @Aries is his execution. Nothing else


----------



## Aries (Apr 15, 2019)

Superman said:


> YOU DO NOT DESERVE TO PUT FAVORITES VII UP THERE!



Favorites VII is like playing skyrim. Sure its filled with bugs and glitches but its an amazing journey and isnt that what mafia is about? The friends we made along the way?


----------



## Aries (Apr 15, 2019)

Very well replace favs with the 2017 nf mafia championships marvel edition the game where legend won the game and then had his win negated


----------



## Kobe (Apr 15, 2019)

Kobe said:


> By the way, I have been wondering about this. Is the kill shot immune to re-direct?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 15, 2019)

Like, general killshots or the faction kill...? Cause the answer is no, vast majority of times killshots including the faction kill can be affected by redirects.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 15, 2019)

Aries said:


> Very well replace favs with the 2017 nf mafia championships marvel edition the game where legend won the game and then had his win negated



I think that was me not legend.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 15, 2019)

Nominating and voting Arkham because that's my personal favorite. It was when I finally defeated my arch-enemy Marco.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Marco come back


----------



## Karma (Apr 15, 2019)

I'll vote pokemon since it was the first game that helped me understand how to play as scum.


----------



## Santí (Apr 15, 2019)

My vote goes to Favorites VII because it is the living representation of the vanity that has been my attempt to win a Summer Favorites.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 16, 2019)

Torn between the DB games and Fav7. DB games cause that's been my first CR games ever and they were entertaining, Fav7 cause I got to play as endboss and was in a mafia with @Tiger


----------



## Santí (Apr 17, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Torn between the DB games and Fav7. DB games cause that's been my first CR games ever and they were entertaining, Fav7 cause I got to play as endboss and was in a mafia with @Tiger



Blue Mafia >>>


----------



## Santí (Apr 17, 2019)

Santi & Mio’s Black/Zamasu >>> Others


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2019)

I do not remember what happened in those games.


----------



## Santí (Apr 17, 2019)

Superman said:


> I do not remember what happened in those games.



That’s because you didn’t get to do anything in those games


----------



## Santí (Apr 17, 2019)

Or rather you got swallowed up by Black Hole-Chan’s gravity


----------



## God (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2019)

Santi said:


> That’s because you didn’t get to do anything in those games





Santi said:


> Or rather you got swallowed up by Black Hole-Chan’s gravity


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 17, 2019)

Superman x Void-kun is the OTP


----------



## Hero (Apr 17, 2019)

Santi said:


> Best CR game


Favorites VII


----------



## Didi (Apr 17, 2019)

Favs 7? But we skipped that one


----------



## Hero (Apr 17, 2019)

Didi said:


> Favs 7? But we skipped that one


That game was iconic. I remember that shit like it was yesterday 

We went from Law to CR hosting favorites.


----------



## Didi (Apr 17, 2019)

Hero said:


> That game was iconic. I remember that shit like it was yesterday
> 
> We went from Law to CR hosting favorites.



nah you're mistaken
that didn't happen


----------



## Aries (Apr 17, 2019)

Favs 7 truly was an end of a era. The CR-isis of Infinite Mafia Games. A game so powerful it retconned the Silver age of Mafia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 18, 2019)

console wars was hilarious 

me usurping @Juan as the master hand out of some CR plot device when i should have died and then proceeding to smash everyone in duels only for before the game ending @Santi challenging me to a duel that wasn’t mechanically permitted but CR and I both agreed then Santi beat me but then CR OUTTA NOWHERE revealed himself as the TRUE master hand and won

it was p much the quintessential classic CR game


----------



## Juan (Apr 18, 2019)

is a said:


> console wars was hilarious
> 
> me usurping @Juan as the master hand out of some CR plot device when i should have died and then proceeding to smash everyone in duels only for before the game ending @Santi challenging me to a duel that wasn’t mechanically permitted but CR and I both agreed then Santi beat me but then CR OUTTA NOWHERE revealed himself as the TRUE master hand and won
> 
> it was p much the quintessential classic CR game


i was so close to winning, but nooo, cr fuckery to the rescue


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 18, 2019)

is a said:


> console wars was hilarious
> 
> me usurping @Juan as the master hand out of some CR plot device when i should have died and then proceeding to smash everyone in duels only for before the game ending @Santi challenging me to a duel that wasn’t mechanically permitted but CR and I both agreed then Santi beat me but then CR OUTTA NOWHERE revealed himself as the TRUE master hand and won
> 
> it was p much the quintessential classic CR game


You failed your mafia.


----------



## poutanko (Apr 19, 2019)

Happy birthday @Aries ~


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 19, 2019)

Happy b day trollking!!


----------



## Kingslayer (Apr 19, 2019)

I am planning to host one game after fav. Possibly 15'er game setup. I am working on the setup.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 19, 2019)

Happy birthday @Aries ~


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 19, 2019)

poutanko said:


> Happy birthday @Aries ~





Dr. White said:


> Happy b day trollking!!





Underworld Broker said:


> Happy birthday @Aries ~


DAMMIT! @Dragon D. Luffy erase these posts quickly! They cheated using time manipulation!

Happy Birthday @Aries and his stand DA TROLLO!


----------



## Stelios (Apr 19, 2019)

Happy birthday @Aries


----------



## nfcnorth (Apr 19, 2019)

Happy birthday @Aries


----------



## Kingslayer (Apr 19, 2019)

Happy birtgday Aries


----------



## Juan (Apr 19, 2019)

happy birthday, monster host! @Aries


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 19, 2019)

Happy birthday @Aries


----------



## Aries (Apr 19, 2019)

and thus began NF Mafia's Bizzare Adventure...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 20, 2019)

Aries said:


> and thus began NF Mafia's Bizzare Adventure...


a classic....


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2019)

Lol CR


----------



## Kingslayer (Apr 21, 2019)

@Dragon D. Luffy I am unable to create an account in syndicate it responds back with my captcha to question is incorrect or email id is invalid.


PS: Never mind got it  seems weird the syndicate peeps dont like gmail account. Had to use my outlook account smh .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 21, 2019)

Idea for parody: Hitler finds out he lost a CR game.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 21, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Idea for parody: Hitler finds out he lost a CR game.


Make me Hitler in this edit.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 21, 2019)

Maybe make it some newbie who just got screwed up in it.


----------



## Didi (Apr 23, 2019)

nah make it vasto

"I sent in an ACTION! I SENT IN A FUCKING GAMEWINNING ACTION"
"Sir, you were in the void so-"
"THE VOID IS BULLSHIT! CR JUST CHOOSES AT RANDOM WHOSE ACTIONS GET DONE AND WHO WINS"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Apr 23, 2019)

Didi said:


> nah make it vasto
> 
> "I sent in an ACTION! I SENT IN A FUCKING GAMEWINNING ACTION"
> "Sir, you were in the void so-"
> "THE VOID IS BULLSHIT! CR JUST CHOOSES AT RANDOM WHOSE ACTIONS GET DONE AND WHO WINS"




That’s a likely scenario though


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 23, 2019)

Oh I found a Hitler Finds Out generator.

On it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 23, 2019)

It's up:

reported

@Didi
@Stelios
@Superman
@WolfPrinceKouga 
@Aries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 23, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's up:
> 
> reported
> 
> ...



kek, good shit

>he's already talking about his next game in the convo thread

>and then he pulled that Beerus role outta nowhere [....] and this isn't even a DBZ game!


----------



## Nataly (Apr 23, 2019)

We need another Sock Puppet/Incognito mafia game


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 23, 2019)

Nataly said:


> We need another Sock Puppet/Incognito mafia game



There will be one soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2019)

basically mafia,
 free to play

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 24, 2019)

Didi said:


> nah make it vasto
> 
> "I sent in an ACTION! I SENT IN A FUCKING GAMEWINNING ACTION"
> "Sir, you were in the void so-"
> "THE VOID IS BULLSHIT! CR JUST CHOOSES AT RANDOM WHOSE ACTIONS GET DONE AND WHO WINS"





Stelios said:


> That’s a likely scenario though





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's up:
> 
> David Pugliese, Ottawa Citizen
> 
> ...




......dammit I am mad I chuckled....


----------



## Stelios (Apr 24, 2019)

Exhibit two:



Elon is a weeb, he's playing mafia and he's posting here


----------



## Drago (Apr 24, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's up:
> 
> engages
> 
> ...


Lmao, why am I in this?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 24, 2019)

Dragomir said:


> Lmao, why am I in this?



Well someone needs to be his teammates.

I'm just learning from CR's edit method I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Darth . I do not know if you are lurking around right now....but I have not forgotten you.


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2019)

Stelios said:


> Exhibit two:
> 
> 
> 
> Elon is a weeb, he's playing mafia and he's posting here


.........


----------



## Darth (Apr 25, 2019)

Superman said:


> Happy Birthday @Darth . I do not know if you are lurking around right now....but I have not forgotten you.


Always


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2019)

Man yesterday I had terrible luck and mishaps. Seems to have continued into this morning. I should have stfu...


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2019)

Made homemade syrup last morning, caught up in talking it got burnt on the stove. Spilled tea in my car.

Etc.

Fuck.


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2019)

Making a new batch.....smells good the cinnamon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 25, 2019)

Too bad the mafiamania championships are officially null.

:Skully


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 25, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Too bad the mafiamania championships are officially null.
> 
> :Skully


They only became valid upon your banning.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 25, 2019)

Yeah nah they aint valid period.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 26, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Idea for parody: Hitler finds out he lost a CR game.



Hitler parodies are overdone though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 26, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's up:
> 
> recently detailed by Sony Interactive Entertainment
> 
> ...



this was hilarious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2019)

3 in the noon. Mall so quiet. Albeit it is wet and drizzling outside. I can hardly recognize the place. Haven't been here in years. The mall in my hometown. Sears is empty per usual.


----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2019)

Went in to an oriental store almost bought a crystal rock standing thing for 20....

Also checked out the zumiez, kinda lame. The Newbury comics was interesting. Too many stupid boogle head figurines though.....surprised people collect those.


----------



## Nataly (Apr 26, 2019)

Did you go see the Avengers?


----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Did you go see the Avengers?


Yeah it was inevitable, that I would see it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2019)

Think the movie was slight sensory overload, I have a slight headache. All I had was a can of Arizona green tea while in there. Bought lunch to go right after. Woah my head is kinda numb.

Maybe the 3d glasses lol.

Regret this wasn't like the GIANT huge IMAX 3d screen I'm used to.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 27, 2019)

So... rate my scum game and give me 1 thing to work on and 1 thing I do well.


----------



## Magic (Apr 27, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> So... rate my scum game and give me 1 thing to work on and 1 thing I do well.


Mmmmmm, I can't comment without breaking the "don't talk about ongoing rule thing". 

I'll tell you after the game. *yawn*


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 27, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Mmmmmm, I can't comment without breaking the "don't talk about ongoing rule thing".
> 
> I'll tell you after the game. *yawn*



Bet


----------



## Magic (Apr 27, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Bet


What lol ?


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 28, 2019)

Oi ningens. Anyone who wants to play Dungeons & Dragons with myself, DDL, Novas, and Superman, hit up the DM himself @WolfPrinceKouga . We have a fun time and it's a great way to flex your creativity.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Platinum (Apr 28, 2019)

Aries said:


> Favs 7 truly was an end of a era. The CR-isis of Infinite Mafia Games. A game so powerful it retconned the Silver age of Mafia



Truly my finest performance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 28, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> Oi ningens. Anyone who wants to play Dungeons & Dragons with myself, DDL, Novas, and Superman, hit up the DM himself @WolfPrinceKouga . We have a fun time and it's a great way to flex your creativity.





I actually have two character concept I want to try. Lol


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 28, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> Oi ningens. Anyone who wants to play Dungeons & Dragons with myself, DDL, Novas, and Superman, hit up the DM himself @WolfPrinceKouga . We have a fun time and it's a great way to flex your creativity.


It's best to know going in the details :

*Session Day* : Saturday
*Session start time* : 4:30pm EST-5:00pm EST 
*Run time* : 3-4 hours from start time depending 
*Communication* : Voice through discord, can play through text but stll need to hear me speak
p
*System* : Pathfinder
*Level* : 3
*Current classes* : Barbarian, Bard, Cleric, Sorcerer


----------



## Aries (Apr 28, 2019)

Platinum said:


> Truly my finest performance.



Even in the most darkest of CR games... There is Hope...


----------



## Aries (Apr 30, 2019)

we need a banner for this section


----------



## Aries (Apr 30, 2019)

what spectators see when they see someone play a cr game


----------



## Nataly (Apr 30, 2019)

Banner contest  @Dragon D. Luffy


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 30, 2019)

Aries said:


> what spectators see when they see someone play a cr game


To much truth.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 30, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Banner contest  @Dragon D. Luffy



What


----------



## Nataly (Apr 30, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> What





Aries said:


> we need a banner for this section

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 30, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> What


We also need to redo the section points which was buried months ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 30, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> We also need to redo the section points which was buried months ago.



It's being worked on but it's not finished yet. I'll see if I can accelerate it.

As for the banner, I can talk to the staff too. But I have no experience with anything art related in this forum. How do those banner contests normally work?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 30, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's being worked on but it's not finished yet. I'll see if I can accelerate it.
> 
> As for the banner, I can talk to the staff too. But I have no experience with anything art related in this forum. How do those banner contests normally work?


Thx.

Announcement thread -> Banner submission thread -> voting.


----------



## Nataly (Apr 30, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> As for the banner, I can talk to them to. But I have no experience with anything art related in this forum. How do those banner contests normally work?


Here are few examples of previous banner contests


There is one currently running in the OL section.

Majin Lu is great with them, but she might be busy with other events.
I can help out but you probably want a staff member to give you a hand with that.


----------



## Nataly (Apr 30, 2019)

@Dr. White Do you have the stock in a bigger size since the image seems to be rescaled once it got cropped on your avatar


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 30, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @Dr. White Do you have the stock in a bigger size since the image seems to be rescaled once it got cropped on your avatar


I cropped the image so it would fit my big ava rights ( wanted to fit the hat and the name at the bottom in)

This is the original though.


----------



## Nataly (Apr 30, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> I cropped the image so it would fit my big ava rights ( wanted to fit the hat and the name at the bottom in)
> 
> This is the original though.


I made two options, from your current avatar -> 
And rescaled from the stock ->


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 30, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I made two options, from your current avatar ->
> And rescaled from the stock ->



Thank you Nat! Repped and will add credit to the sig! <3


----------



## Nataly (Apr 30, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> Thank you Nat! Repped and will add credit to the sig! <3


You are very welcome, glad you liked it


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 30, 2019)

My draw for the Mafia Championship, the most stacked line-up on paper of all the games

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 30, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> My draw for the Mafia Championship, the most stacked line-up on paper of all the games


Good luck brolmes, link me the game when it starts.


----------



## Didi (Apr 30, 2019)

GL WPK, looks like you gonna need it, but you can do it. Make us proud.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 30, 2019)

Didi said:


> GL WPK, looks like you gonna need it, but you can do it. Make us proud.


I will promise to use at least half my power by posting 25+ times a phase at least.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2019)

WPK, I pass on my powers of hope to you for this arduous task. Add them to your own.


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Drago (May 1, 2019)

Go signup boys.


----------



## Cooler (May 2, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> My draw for the Mafia Championship, the most stacked line-up on paper of all the games



GL man.


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2019)

Playing persona 5 on pc. Really good. I'm use to most of the mechanics from Shin Megan tensei games, this is first "persona" game. Story is nice and uh the contrast betweeb mundane school and dungeon crawling is cool. SMT the story scenario is usually super grim and apocalyptic in nature lol.


----------



## Magic (May 3, 2019)

funny edit coming up


----------



## Magic (May 3, 2019)

Took me forever for something so stupid.


----------



## Magic (May 3, 2019)

I have the template, whenever Cooler is leading a lynch, gonna post that shit now to fit the situation.


----------



## Aries (May 3, 2019)

MafiAvengers: Age of RemchUltron


----------



## Magic (May 3, 2019)

Aries said:


> MafiAvengers: Age of RemchUltron


----------



## Stelios (May 4, 2019)

That whole movie was Mafia all the way
should be good


----------



## God (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 5, 2019)

Stelios said:


> That whole movie was Mafia all the way
> should be good



CR still owes me a mafia-based Hateful 8 edit.


----------



## poutanko (May 5, 2019)

Happy birthday @Nataly ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (May 5, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> CR still owes me a mafia-based Hateful 8 edit.



You should apply some mod pressure on him


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 5, 2019)

Happy birthday @Nataly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yagami (May 5, 2019)

Happy Birthday Nataly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 5, 2019)

Happy birthday nat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kobe (May 5, 2019)

It would have been lulz to get lynched on your birthday, but oh well. 

Happy b'day Nataly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (May 5, 2019)

Thank you, guys 

It would have been very funny if I got lynched on this day


----------



## Aries (May 5, 2019)

Happy bday @Nataly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 5, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Thank you, guys
> 
> It would have been very funny if I got lynched on this day


Instead you got the greatest gift of all, the taste of sweet, sweet victory.

Happy birthday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drago (May 5, 2019)

Happy birthday Nataly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (May 5, 2019)

I've been CFD lynched on my birtthday 

wasn't around to prevent it either CUZ YKNOW IT WAS MY BIRTHDAY SO I WAS BUSY IRL


----------



## nfcnorth (May 5, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Nataly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 6, 2019)

I've swapped into game 2 upon request from Thingy to help fill the spot so my game starts at 9pm EDT tomorrow.

Join the Mafia Universe discord to chat with others about the game and be wrong predicting my alignment!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 6, 2019)

Didi said:


> I've been CFD lynched on my birtthday
> 
> wasn't around to prevent it either CUZ YKNOW IT WAS MY BIRTHDAY SO I WAS BUSY IRL



I got CFD lynched a few days ago. Even posted "plz don't CFD me while I'm away", but it didn't work.

Town is now dealing with a 3v2 lylo situation so serves them right.


----------



## Aries (May 6, 2019)

Dread it.. Run from it... Spite still arrives...
-VasThanos

MafiAvengers: Infinity Rage


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2019)

Didi said:


> I've been CFD lynched on my birtthday
> 
> wasn't around to prevent it either CUZ YKNOW IT WAS MY BIRTHDAY SO I WAS BUSY IRL


Reminds me of when I got @RemChu lynched after he had a good night out.....man I hope I was the one to get you lynched on your Birthday....


----------



## Magic (May 6, 2019)

Superman said:


> Reminds me of when I got @RemChu lynched after he had a good night out.....man I hope I was the one to get you lynched on your Birthday....


I remember that shit.

And like I was partying hard, not even sure it was a good night. Like mixed bag because I was exhausted but like that's real scum bag shit to lynch someone when you know they are afk.

I think I was town too.

Stupid idiot lol. Like "Yo this guy went to a lit party, let's lynch for not posting this day phase."


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2019)

RemChu said:


> I remember that shit.
> 
> And like I was partying hard, not even sure it was a good night. Like mixed bag because I was exhausted but like that's real scum bag shit to lynch someone when you know they are afk.
> 
> ...


I had to get you out of the way early.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 6, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I got CFD lynched a few days ago. Even posted "plz don't CFD me while I'm away", but it didn't work.
> 
> Town is now dealing with a 3v2 lylo situation so serves them right.



They... lynched the confirmed town cop in lylo

I can't

I can't even

Town gonna town.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 7, 2019)

Yo, I'm not sure if everyone will come back for my MafiaMania game, so if anyone wants to replace them, I don't think there is a problem even if you didn't play the previous games.

The setup is that Double Jester which I posted a few weeks ago, albeit a little bigger.


----------



## dunya (May 7, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> They... lynched the confirmed town cop in lylo
> 
> I can't
> 
> ...


it was genius, right?


----------



## dunya (May 7, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> They... lynched the confirmed town cop in lylo
> 
> I can't
> 
> ...


it was genius, right?


----------



## JoJo (May 7, 2019)

yo do any of you guys have the basic how to play mafia thing


----------



## JoJo (May 7, 2019)

it's essentially something you show to first time mafia players 

was like in a power point kind of format and was viewed in ur browser


----------



## Didi (May 7, 2019)

JoJo said:


> it's essentially something you show to first time mafia players
> 
> was like in a power point kind of format and was viewed in ur browser



have u tried looking in the Mafia FC
I think it might be in the OP there


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 7, 2019)

JoJo said:


> yo do any of you guys have the basic how to play mafia thing



synthesized in the lab


----------



## JoJo (May 7, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> synthesized in the lab


thx bruv

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 7, 2019)

So anyone that has read jojo's bizarre adventure. I just got done with part 6. I am confused by the ending. Also I read that that is the end of that timeline and the last 2(3?) take place in an alternate reality. Why should I care to read the other ones? I feel like I just can not get invested in those characters after the ending of part 6.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 8, 2019)

@Didi
@Melodie
@is a

Would you like to playtest Jestermania 2.0?


----------



## Nataly (May 8, 2019)

Wad is about to host a mafia game in the Alley


----------



## Tiger (May 9, 2019)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tiger (May 9, 2019)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 9, 2019)

Return of the mack


----------



## Dr. White (May 9, 2019)

Is this an omen or a blessing?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 9, 2019)

Tiger said:


> ​


Tiger baby confirmed?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 9, 2019)

@Tiger : My Mafia Championship game started :


----------



## Didi (May 9, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Didi
> @Melodie
> @is a
> 
> Would you like to playtest Jestermania 2.0?



Maybe, when's it starting?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 9, 2019)

Didi said:


> Maybe, when's it starting?



This sunday.


----------



## Didi (May 9, 2019)

Sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 9, 2019)

It's been a year since I've joined NF to play Mafia, crazy fucking year it was

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (May 9, 2019)

Tiger said:


> ​



Congratulations man
The fun part begins. When did he came out? Asking because my kid became 5 yesterday.


----------



## Melodie (May 9, 2019)

Tiger said:


> ​


Congratulations Law! been awhile


----------



## Melodie (May 9, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Didi
> @Melodie
> @is a
> 
> Would you like to playtest Jestermania 2.0?



Can only play one game at a time, so can't join.


----------



## Nataly (May 9, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> It's been a year since I've joined NF to play Mafia, crazy fucking year it was


Congrats on your one year anniversary


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2019)

Tiger said:


> ​



Do you have a kid now ? o.o


----------



## Tiger (May 9, 2019)

Wife is 17 weeks. So not yet.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 9, 2019)

Tiger said:


> Wife is 17 weeks. So not yet.


Noice! You gonna do ok.


----------



## God (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 10, 2019)

Wild said:


>


What is wrong my wacky Paki?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 10, 2019)

Oh......and Happy Birthday @Lord Genome .........yeah still do not trust you.


----------



## God (May 10, 2019)

Superman said:


> What is wrong my wacky Paki?



Just post cat emotes when I stop by here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Genome (May 10, 2019)

Superman said:


> Oh......and Happy Birthday @Lord Genome .........yeah still do not trust you.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 10, 2019)

Happy birthday LG!


----------



## Didi (May 10, 2019)

Happy birthday LG


----------



## Kobe (May 10, 2019)

*[Vote Lynch LG]*

Happy birthday.


----------



## Kobe (May 10, 2019)

*[Vote lynch Kobe]*

Happy birthday.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 10, 2019)

Any tips for pre birth for our boy law, @Stelios ?


----------



## Stelios (May 10, 2019)

Superman said:


> Any tips for pre birth for our boy law, @Stelios ?



There’s no manual


----------



## Dr. White (May 10, 2019)

Happy birthday scumboi


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 10, 2019)

Stelios said:


> There’s no manual


I said tips not a damn manual you punk bitch.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 10, 2019)

Happy birthday @Lord Genome scumlord supreme.


----------



## Stelios (May 10, 2019)

Superman said:


> I said tips not a damn manual you punk bitch.



I guess I can give him a tip

“Be patient with your wife she’s a hormone bomb”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nfcnorth (May 10, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Lord Genome


----------



## poutanko (May 10, 2019)

Happy birthday @Lord Genome ~


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2019)

@Platinum Kevin Durant is so fucking done in GS.


----------



## Platinum (May 11, 2019)

Superman said:


> @Platinum Kevin Durant is so fucking done in GS.



He was probably done regardless. Him and Kyrie will probably run to the Knicks or some shit.

Its better that way anyways. The Warriors without KD were almost likeable if you ignored Draymond's dumb ass.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2019)

And now that you are back into mafia.....at least for now. Happy Birthday here..... @Kobe !


----------



## Dr. White (May 11, 2019)

Happy B day Kobe


----------



## Aries (May 11, 2019)

Happy bday Kobe


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 11, 2019)

Happy birthday Kobe!


----------



## Kingslayer (May 11, 2019)

Happy birthday hermanos @Lord Genome  and @Kobe


----------



## poutanko (May 11, 2019)

Happy birthday @Kobe ~


----------



## Kobe (May 12, 2019)

Superman said:


> And now that you are back into mafia.....at least for now. Happy Birthday here..... @Kobe !





Dr. White said:


> Happy B day Kobe





Aries said:


> Happy bday Kobe





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Happy birthday Kobe!





Jesse said:


> Happy birthday hermanos @Lord Genome  and @Kobe





poutanko said:


> Happy birthday @Kobe ~



Thank you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2019)

Happy Birthday and welcome back for favorites @Smileyman


----------



## Aries (May 12, 2019)

We are close to the end to the first edition of MafiaMania. I hope it can continue to be a staple in the mafia section for years to come. MafiaMania being the Big Game for this section during the Spring Season like Favs is for Summer.

Favs is looking to be quite the show this year under iwan/wpk. I am looking forward to the craziness that transpires when it begins. Jumping ahead a bit i want to start building up the next big game for the fall after Favs which will be Clash of Hosts III.

Will be making the sign ups for that game soon.


----------



## Platinum (May 13, 2019)

Hopefully it lasts longer than the Platinum Cup did .


----------



## Aries (May 13, 2019)

The Mafia Platinum Cups will be the big game for Winter here. It will be this sections Royal Rumble followed by MafiaMania II


----------



## Aries (May 13, 2019)

Thank You @poutanko you are amazing


----------



## Hero (May 14, 2019)

I feel so removed from this website


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 14, 2019)

Poor Zion.....


@Platinum


----------



## Platinum (May 14, 2019)

People whine about it being rigged when the Lakers move up, yet NO gets rewarded for decades of incompetence and zero fan support and no one cares. 

Looking forward to him on a good team in 2026.


----------



## Kobe (May 14, 2019)

Wait wha

Pelicans got #1 and we got #4?!! What the fuck

edit: Knicks


----------



## poutanko (May 15, 2019)

Happy birthday @Superman


----------



## God (May 15, 2019)

Happy birthday @Superman


----------



## Aries (May 15, 2019)

Happy birthday @Superman bro.


----------



## Kobe (May 15, 2019)

Happy birthday Superbro  @Superman


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2019)

poutanko said:


> Happy birthday @Superman


Pou! Thank you!I rhymed!



Wild said:


> Happy birthday @Superman


Cubey thanks my man


Aries said:


> Happy birthday @Superman bro.


Thanks as always, cbro.


Kobe said:


> Happy birthday Superbro  @Superman


:Kobe



Kobe! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 15, 2019)

Happy birthday Superscum!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 15, 2019)

Happy birthday Vasto!


----------



## nfcnorth (May 15, 2019)

Happy birthday @Superman


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2019)

nfcnorth said:


> Happy birthday @Superman


Thanks nfcnorth! Fuck the Bears, Packers, and Lions!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> Happy birthday Superscum!


Thanks alwayscum!


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Happy birthday Vasto!


Thanks DDL!


----------



## Dr. White (May 15, 2019)

Happy birthday Vasto! We'll slay something nice this weekend.


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2019)

Long live the rage king.

Happy Birthday, my dude.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> Happy birthday Vasto! We'll slay something nice this weekend.


Thanks Doc! This weekend will be a great day for cleaving!


Platinum said:


> Long live the rage king.
> 
> Happy Birthday, my dude.


Thanks Champion of Hope. Or is it Former champion?


----------



## Platinum (May 16, 2019)

Superman said:


> Thanks Doc! This weekend will be a great day for cleaving!
> 
> Thanks Champion of Hope. Or is it Former champion?



Probably part time champion of hope. I'm thoroughly in the Obi-wan phase now. WPK and DDL are the ones inspiring the new generation.


----------



## Lord Tentei (May 16, 2019)

Can't call it a staple whatsoever @Aries.


----------



## Magic (May 16, 2019)

Contemplating ignoring mouten the guy who trolled dragomir's game. I think he is legit autistic.
He sends me a pm " did you see" and it has what I assume are the leaked synopsis for the final episode of game of thrones. He knows I'm a fan, Why the fuck would I want to see spoilers?! 

Not even The first time think he did the same with avengers endgame but luckily I saw it the same day.  Like arghhhhhhhh.


We are suppose to be friends too!!!!


----------



## Magic (May 16, 2019)

Even owl he is supposed to be friends with he trolled recently. 

It's like dude, wtf. Like dealing with a little girl who wants to share secrets.


----------



## Ishmael (May 16, 2019)

Sounds like my type of party.


----------



## Magic (May 16, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Sounds like my type of party.


I had kindly and explicitly told him not to do that again when he pm like that over Avengers.


Speechless.


----------



## Didi (May 17, 2019)

mouten (formerly known as thorin) is legit just a known bad troll
been on my ignorelist (and on several others' as well) for years

He lives for that kinda bullshit, really immature


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 17, 2019)

Mouten is a huge troll. Probably the biggest of the whole forum.

Btw spoilers are illegal in NF, so if you want to report him you'll be helping give the staff reasons to get rid of him.


----------



## Magic (May 17, 2019)

Nfcnorth = Bran


----------



## Magic (May 17, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Mouten is a huge troll. Probably the biggest of the whole forum.
> 
> Btw spoilers are illegal in NF, so if you want to report him you'll be helping give the staff reasons to get rid of him.


Actually could do this. I still have the earlier pm where I kindly tell him not to send sploiler messages like that as it will upset some people. 

Can he read posts in this section?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 17, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Actually could do this. I still have the earlier pm where I kindly tell him not to send sploiler messages like that as it will upset some people.
> 
> Can he read posts in this section?



I'm not sure, he should be sectioned from mafia but I didn't know that prevents people from reading.

I mean nothing stops him from logging out to read it.


----------



## Magic (May 17, 2019)

Didi said:


> mouten (formerly known as thorin) is legit just a known bad troll
> been on my ignorelist (and on several others' as well) for years
> 
> He lives for that kinda bullshit, really immature


Owl says he only wants trouble. Even owl who is known for starting shit is annoyed by him. 

Dude burning all his bridges.


----------



## nfcnorth (May 17, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Nfcnorth = Bran


As someone who hasn't even seen all of season one not sure what this meand tbh.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 17, 2019)

Champs game ended in my wolf team sweeping:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 17, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Champs game ended in my wolf team sweeping:


Dude nice!!!


----------



## Magic (May 17, 2019)

nfcnorth said:


> As someone who hasn't even seen all of season one not sure what this meand tbh.


He only speaks when he has to or when he is spoken too. He has become a hollow boring shell of his former self =[. (Writers suck)
Also he is basically omniscient, seeing into the past and future. 

This game you were extremely passive, painfully so. Also in the know.


----------



## Kingslayer (May 17, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Champs game ended in my wolf team sweeping:


Congrats wpk so are you qualifying to next round . How is the qualification process?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 18, 2019)

Jesse said:


> Congrats wpk so are you qualifying to next round . How is the qualification process?


Voting is currently being done, won't know for awhile whether I'm advancing at all especially as there is a jury that also picks from those placing third and under to fill the remaining Wild Card spots.


----------



## Kingslayer (May 18, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Voting is currently being done, won't know for awhile whether I'm advancing at all especially as there is a jury that also picks from those placing third and under to fill the remaining Wild Card spots.


There is good chance you will head in next round. Saw the game it was good work from scum team.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 18, 2019)

Jesse said:


> There is good chance you will head in next round. Saw the game it was good work from scum team.


I had my favorite kind of scum team, one other vet to plan alongside and two less jaded hopefuls that bring unique quirks to the table. As a team I think we fit well the Get Good setups scum team ideals  I'm the Mastermind controlling our actions/advising the rest of the team. Fable the Seducer with his high post count/good influence. JadeJoules the Spy, lurker queen that everyone suspects but forgets to ever vote. Nadaz, VOICE OF THE HOST as the Muscle bruteforcing themselves into everyone's townpile while dodging negative actions.

One of the most enjoyable games I've ever played.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Magic (May 18, 2019)

Damn i should make an account there, forum has built in tools just for mafia.

Role of the day thing looks cool too. "Time Bandit" what the fuck lol.


----------



## Tiger (May 18, 2019)

Happy belated @Superman 

Congrats on having a great game @WolfPrinceKouga


----------



## Legend (May 18, 2019)

Happy Belated @Superman


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 18, 2019)

I've been looking back through specchat since the game ended and I haven't seen any of you guys posting there.

You guys better spectate my next game if I advance or I'll renounce you!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 18, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Damn i should make an account there, forum has built in tools just for mafia.
> 
> Role of the day thing looks cool too. "Time Bandit" what the fuck lol.


Beyond just wanting to play with new faces+large variety of game types, the interface is a huge reason it's the site I'm playing the most at.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 18, 2019)

Like, just look at this feature :


----------



## Dr. White (May 18, 2019)

yeah I remember the features were pretty dope when I played last year.

Glad you and your team did well. Hope you advance.


----------



## Didi (May 18, 2019)

Didn't have time to spectate but good job WPK


----------



## nfcnorth (May 18, 2019)

RemChu said:


> He only speaks when he has to or when he is spoken too. He has become a hollow boring shell of his former self =[. (Writers suck)
> Also he is basically omniscient, seeing into the past and future.
> 
> This game you were extremely passive, painfully so. Also in the know.


I think this should wait before the game is done before I respond to this.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2019)

Tiger said:


> Happy belated @Superman
> 
> Congrats on having a great game @WolfPrinceKouga





Legend said:


> Happy Belated @Superman


Thanks Law and Legend.....two fading posters....

But I guess it is only natural. You are on when you are on.


----------



## Ishmael (May 18, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I had my favorite kind of scum team, one other vet to plan alongside and two less jaded hopefuls that bring unique quirks to the table. As a team I think we fit well the Get Good setups scum team ideals  I'm the Mastermind controlling our actions/advising the rest of the team. Fable the Seducer with his high post count/good influence. JadeJoules the Spy, lurker queen that everyone suspects but forgets to ever vote. Nadaz, VOICE OF THE HOST as the Muscle bruteforcing themselves into everyone's townpile while dodging negative actions.
> 
> One of the most enjoyable games I've ever played.



Who were the townies that stood out to you? I'm currently reading and the logic guy first post was catching on to jadejoules filler post.


----------



## Legend (May 18, 2019)

Superman said:


> Thanks Law and Legend.....two fading posters....
> 
> But I guess it is only natural. You are on when you are on.


Im around daily i just dont feel compelled to post anymore.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 18, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Who were the townies that stood out to you? I'm currently reading and the logic guy first post was catching on to jadejoules filler post.


Logic was town's best player, followed by FTFlush and Lone_,Garurumon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 18, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Logic was town's best player, followed by FTFlush and Lone_,Garurumon.


I'll read the game. Very proud of you!


----------



## SinRaven (May 18, 2019)

DUNCAN LAURENCE!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 18, 2019)

A wild Sin appears!


----------



## Magic (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Magic (May 18, 2019)

SinRaven said:


> DUNCAN LAURENCE!!!!


Hi sister! 

(joke)

Hey, everyone has missed you. How you doin?


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2019)

Bye sister =[


----------



## Platinum (May 19, 2019)

And once again, the progeny of hope prove to be the true exemplars of the mafia section.


----------



## Didi (May 19, 2019)

fuck hope

Team Ego forever


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Aries (May 22, 2019)

The final game for mafiamania will be a 2 parter. When you are killed or lynched in the game you will be given a sock puppet account for the final round. The 1st part will be the happily ever after, 2nd part the happily never after


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 22, 2019)

Salty villagers strike again with post-game voting.


----------



## Didi (May 22, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Salty villagers strike again with post-game voting.




?


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2019)




----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 22, 2019)

Didi said:


> ?


I only placed fourth, below a townie who led the game ending mislynch and another townie who in three day phases didn't manage to lynch a single mafia member and endorsed the three mislynches that he was alive to influence.

In a wolf sweep. Absolutely disgusting really. I'll likely still advance through the jury but it's just disheartening really. The #1 spot only barely went to one of my mafia partners, IN A WOLF SWEEP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I only placed fourth, below a townie who led the game ending mislynch and another townie who in three day phases didn't manage to lynch a single mafia member and endorsed the three mislynches that he was alive to influence.
> 
> In a wolf sweep. Absolutely disgusting really. I'll likely still advance through the jury but it's just disheartening really. The #1 spot only barely went to one of my mafia partners, IN A WOLF SWEEP.


This system needs work, if you won you should be advancing. Kinda shit....

You should use your WolfPrince name to stand out more too. Soneji is a little forgettable.

Sorry man. *hug* Townie who doesn't manage to lynch scum and is wrong should not advance. You failed as a townie frankly. I get that it's harder to play as town but if you can't even catch 1 scum in an entire game yeah you bad. Farce of a championship.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 22, 2019)

RemChu said:


> This system needs work, if you won you should be advancing. Kinda shit....
> 
> You should use your WolfPrince name to stand out more too. Soneji is a little forgettable.
> 
> Sorry man. *hug* Townie who doesn't manage to lynch scum and is wrong should not advance. You failed as a townie frankly. I get that it's harder to play as town but if you can't even catch 1 scum in an entire game yeah you bad. Farce of a championship.


It's meant to be a best player vote and only two advance to later rounds directly through post game voting so it's not as if all of town or all of scum should advance but in this case the two best players on the scum team outplayed the two best townies.

The jury is composed largely of last season's finalists and are meant to counteract the flaws with the post game voting by picking the remaining 23 wildcard spots after all games are finished, from those who got snubbed. So it's like a 95% chance I make it to wildcards. It still fucking sucks though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> It's meant to be a best player vote and only two advance to later rounds directly through post game voting so it's not as if all of town or all of scum should advance but in this case the two best players on the scum team outplayed the two best townies.
> 
> The jury is composed largely of last season's finalists and are meant to counteract the flaws with the post game voting by picking the remaining 23 wildcard spots after all games are finished, from those who got snubbed. So it's like a 95% chance I make it to wildcards. It still fucking sucks though.



Okay so you're still in? Will be rooting for you.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 22, 2019)

Also Soneji is the name I've used my entire time on MU, people know me on the board. WPK works here but is a bit too weeb for other places.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 22, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Okay so you're still in? Will be rooting for you.


I mean I won't know for sure till like a month and a half from now at least. Jury doesn't do their selections till after all qualifiers are finished.


----------



## Didi (May 22, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I only placed fourth, below a townie who led the game ending mislynch and another townie who in three day phases didn't manage to lynch a single mafia member and endorsed the three mislynches that he was alive to influence.
> 
> In a wolf sweep. Absolutely disgusting really. I'll likely still advance through the jury but it's just disheartening really. The #1 spot only barely went to one of my mafia partners, IN A WOLF SWEEP.






this fucking shit is part of the reason why I hated MU
it's just all biased bullshit


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 22, 2019)

Didi said:


> this fucking shit is part of the reason why I hated MU
> it's just all biased bullshit


The people snubbing me aren't from MU though, they're from lots of other forums.


----------



## Karma (May 22, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> The people snubbing me aren't from MU though, they're from lots of other forums.


Fuck MU anyways


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 22, 2019)

Karma said:


> Fuck MU anyways


Try playing there sometime, it's pretty great. Just stay away from mashes though because they're ridiculous.


----------



## Karma (May 22, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Try playing there sometime, it's pretty great. Just stay away from mashes though because they're ridiculous.


Isnt it like a site solely for mafia?

Wuts a mash?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 22, 2019)

Karma said:


> Isnt it like a site solely for mafia?
> 
> Wuts a mash?


Kind of like their version of role madness with a lot of players, most if not all having roles. Scheduled events throughout the early day phases which you can /in into if it's a live event, which can be quite fun. The big thing consistent between them are In-Thread Attacks, during 1-2 hour windows usually twice throughout the day you can publicly shoot at someone with a low chance of hitting like 5% normally, some roles/event prizes increasing that chance. One shot per player, usually only have them first few days/till certain percentage of players left. Perfect for @Superman


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 22, 2019)

Did I just read indiscriminate killing?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 23, 2019)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> This one had me dying for most of the day


I do not suppose you remembered what I messaged you for that kill......the game I spite fucked @Aries and @Legend


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 23, 2019)

The problem with mashes is that the phase times are 12/12 and with 40+ players each averaging 75+ posts per day, they reach 5k+ posts per day early on.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 23, 2019)

Superman said:


> Did I just read indiscriminate killing?


Percentage based so pray to the RNG gods.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (May 23, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> The problem with mashes is that the phase times are 12/12 and with 40+ players each averaging 75+ posts per day, they reach 5k+ posts per day early on.



yep, too much effort, congrats on your win!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 23, 2019)

@Underworld Broker


----------



## Legend (May 23, 2019)

Superman said:


> I do not suppose you remembered what I messaged you for that kill......the game I spite fucked @Aries and @Legend


You were a sad man


----------



## Karma (May 23, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> The problem with mashes is that the phase times are 12/12 and with 40+ players each averaging 75+ posts per day, they reach 5k+ posts per day early on.


Yeah that sounds way too high maintenance for me tbh


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 23, 2019)

Karma said:


> Yeah that sounds way too high maintenance for me tbh


The good thing is that MU also runs regular light games where there is a 50 post per phase limit lifted an hour or two before EoD. Small to medium number of players too.


----------



## Kobe (May 23, 2019)

Sign up fellas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (May 23, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Still not legit.
> 
> And, it makes me happy you didn't get voted above fourth.



Its legit for one reason and that is its a collaboration between hosts with different ways of hosting their games. Just because you did good in 1 game doesnt mean you will do good in another. Thats what mafiamania is about, putting you in different mafia game scenarios and seeing how you do. 

I would have loved to see every player that signed up play all 4-5 games but shit happens. We cant control what a player does if they want to be inactive or they get banned, we can only lessen the impact of our game so it can continue running smoothly. Realitt is Each host deals with it differently, it doesnt make one less valid then the other. Thats what makes MafiaMania unique. 

If we were to take that stance we might aswell invalidate every town, indie or mafia win because someone got replaced or modkilled in the game. Its not a legit win anymore


----------



## Aries (May 23, 2019)

You know what after pondering it for a sec i agree. I now declare every mafia game i did not play legit or valid because if i was the game outcome would be different. I also declare games i did play and got killed or lynched also not legit because who wastes a kill or lynch on ole CR?

I destroy mafia game players with FACTS and LOGIC


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 23, 2019)

Legend said:


> You were a sad man


I spite killed and won.....sad? No.....I lived the dream.


----------



## Legend (May 23, 2019)

Superman said:


> I spite killed and won.....sad? No.....I lived the dream.


Baaaaah


----------



## Magic (May 23, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Also Soneji is the name I've used my entire time on MU, people know me on the board. WPK works here but is a bit too weeb for other places.


Drop the Kouga.

But uh, if you have name recognition already, okay. Makes sense.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2019)

Let us all wish the no longer angry playing @Chaos a Happy Birthday!


----------



## Didi (May 24, 2019)

@Chaos fijne verjaardag pik, gefeliciteerd


----------



## Nois (May 24, 2019)

Afternoon


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 24, 2019)

Happy birthday @Chaos ~


----------



## Nois (May 24, 2019)

yeah @Chaos have agreat one


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 24, 2019)

Happy birthday Chaos!


----------



## poutanko (May 24, 2019)

Happy birthday @Chaos ~


----------



## Dr. White (May 24, 2019)

Happy B-day chaos


----------



## Aries (May 24, 2019)

Happy bday chaos


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2019)

This was basically @Aries and @Platinum 


Hbk=Platinum 
HHH=CR

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nois (May 24, 2019)

Superman said:


> This was basically @Aries and @Platinum
> 
> 
> Hbk=Platinum
> HHH=CR


I was a substitute in that game. Took a day to read through it all...


----------



## Chaos (May 24, 2019)

Thanks for the birthday wishes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (May 24, 2019)

Superman said:


> This was basically @Aries and @Platinum
> 
> 
> Hbk=Platinum
> HHH=CR



They dont call plat the HopeStopper for nothing


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2019)

Aries said:


> They dont call plat the HopeStopper for nothing


Or you The Troll
Cerebral Troller
Troll of Trolls
South Calli Troll Blood
Trollbeard


----------



## Magic (May 25, 2019)

*Checks twitch IRL*
4th row down someone is just streaming weird dom german porn with german nationalist music playing. 800 viewers, no one monitoring this shit lol...


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 25, 2019)

Chaos said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes!


Happy belated birthday @Chaos ! I'm using the same great bio you made for me back in 2015 for Champs this year as well


----------



## Magic (May 26, 2019)

This is cute, haven't watched it all though.


----------



## Catamount (May 26, 2019)

0 votes for FMA


----------



## poutanko (May 26, 2019)

Catamount said:


> 0 votes for FMA


Pokemon is the right choice 

maps (day and night) ~ 
legendary pokemons! 
evolving pokemons
random pokemons on random posts
lots of items
(and tons of work for the host )


----------



## Catamount (May 26, 2019)

Nah
That FMA was dope af


----------



## poutanko (May 26, 2019)

Catamount said:


> Nah
> That FMA was dope af


Vote it then (￣▽￣)┌


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 26, 2019)

I opened the poll again, since more people wanna vote.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (May 26, 2019)

I lost my chance to complain it is closed. Fuck.


----------



## Catamount (May 26, 2019)

Lets hit Legend with a metal bat

Yeah lets




Priceless.


----------



## Aries (May 26, 2019)

Im surprised aswell that fma one wasnt voted. Its the less cr role madness game that ever happened


----------



## Didi (May 26, 2019)

didn't play in it


----------



## Catamount (May 26, 2019)

Aries said:


> Im surprised aswell that fma one wasnt voted. Its the less cr role madness game that ever happened


actually yeah, it was so much FMA and I enjoyed re-watching and reading, and I laughed really a lot. I enjoyed it one of the most of all mafia games.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 26, 2019)

Guys, Dragomir has been trying to host a game in this site since the year started, can someone sign up for his Generic Game?


----------



## Magic (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Magic (May 30, 2019)

@Stelios 
new tarantino film coming


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 30, 2019)

RemChu said:


> @Stelios
> new tarantino film coming


Is she good enough to?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 31, 2019)

Heard this film is kind of crappy.


----------



## Magic (May 31, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Heard this film is kind of crappy.


Look like random craziness but hey that's pulp fiction in a nut shell. And Margot Robbie is hot af I'll watch it.


----------



## Magic (May 31, 2019)

Stelios didn't reply here.... He is scum IRL  now.


----------



## Magic (May 31, 2019)

The art work in uh jojo lion looks really good , specially the characters. Nice to see a mangaka's ability grow as he progresses through thr years.

I haven't read like any of the jojo manga.


----------



## Magic (Jun 1, 2019)

Would stop my car and pick her up no hesitation.


----------



## Magic (Jun 1, 2019)

Heavenly


----------



## Magic (Jun 1, 2019)

In the green wild I am gone.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 1, 2019)

@Superman where are you RPG is starting

@novaselinenever you too


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Superman where are you RPG is starting
> 
> @novaselinenever you too


got the time wrong, my bad DDL, @WolfPrinceKouga , and @novaselinenever .....if nova wants to show anymore.


----------



## Magic (Jun 1, 2019)

I have a stripped screw and it needs to be undone!

I must have some left drill bits somewhere. Otherwise going to need to visit a hardware store. Very frustrating, having the very last screw stand in the way.


----------



## Magic (Jun 1, 2019)

I'm replacing the battery on a rog asus g751j 

I hate that the battery is not easily accessible lol.


----------



## Magic (Jun 1, 2019)

Guess I'll stop posting here again. Peace.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2019)

This place is deader then Waffles @Jeroen and @Firaea 's love life


----------



## Magic (Jun 2, 2019)

On the topic of that movie....wtf is this.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 2, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Guess I'll stop posting here again. Peace.


RIP Blacksmoke 

Guess I have to stop being lazy again


----------



## Magic (Jun 2, 2019)

Hacking away at that tiny screw and got the head off. That 1 screw was keeping ke from removing the top shell of the case and accessing the motherboard and then the battery. Popping that open felt so fucking good. This took me like 3 hours of hackinf away at rhis stupid screw.


----------



## A I Z E N (Jun 2, 2019)

What time will Aries game start back up?


----------



## Aries (Jun 2, 2019)

A I Z E N said:


> What time will Aries game start back up?


3-4 more hours


----------



## Aries (Jun 3, 2019)

wont happen until Fall but which hosts want to be part of the third installment of clash of the hosts? to separate it from Favs each CotH will have a theme. this years theme will be comics. (ARCHIE/DC/DARK HORSE/IMAGE AND MARVEL COMICS)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 3, 2019)

Aries said:


> wont happen until Fall but which hosts want to be part of the third installment of clash of the hosts? to separate it from Favs each CotH will have a theme. this years theme will be comics. (ARCHIE/DC/DARK HORSE/IMAGE AND MARVEL COMICS)



I'm in as long as I don't have to organize or host anything. Just submit some roles for funzies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 4, 2019)

Screenslaver was thanks to Ishmael and his role. You guys barely use any logic or try to deduce things rationally. Over reliance on investigation skills and kills. Instead of common sense. Over speculation and vote analysis when not needed.


So fucking done. Feels like an exercise for the mentally disabled.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 5, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Screenslaver was thanks to Ishmael and his role. You guys barely use any logic or try to deduce things rationally. Over reliance on investigation skills and kills. Instead of common sense. Over speculation and vote analysis when not needed.
> 
> 
> So fucking done. Feels like an exercise for the mentally disabled.



That's pretty ironic coming from the guy who likes to vig people in the middle of conversations.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 5, 2019)

OJ is shutting down.



I would suggest someone go there and try to host some mafia game to see if they can attract people to NF.

I won't do it myself because I'm busy hosting other games elsewhere.


----------



## Aries (Jun 5, 2019)

after 2 long days have finally put together my Yu-Gi-Oh character list. Feel proud of the selections. Trying to get the most well known characters from Original Yugioh Anime, GX and 5Ds to represent. After the Disney Game their will be no role revealing for this game. Still need a co host tho


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 5, 2019)

Ya its sad oj has come to end. Hoever i think Narutobase/animbase and narutoforum are still around over a decade even with all rough feather and battles i am surprised these two forum managed to stay alive in current hostile EU laws. 

I think oro jackson was really nice forum . Met awesome people like zemmi, muugen, odd  hope they dont disappear you guys can still  join any of the community .


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 5, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> OJ is shutting down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nova is already hosting it there also most oj players are there on our discord place you are free to invite them .


----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2019)

Jesse said:


> Ya its sad oj has come to end. Hoever i think Narutobase/animbase and narutoforum are still around over a decade even with all rough feather and battles i am surprised these two forum managed to stay alive in current hostile EU laws.
> 
> I think oro jackson was really nice forum . Met awesome people like zemmi, muugen, odd  hope they dont disappear you guys can still  join any of the community .


Is Zemmi on NF?


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 5, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Is Zemmi on NF?


I dont know.


----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2019)

Jesse said:


> I dont know.


Try to see if the people you are familiar with there would want to play a game or two here, make accounts, and all that jazz.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 5, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Try to see if the people you are familiar with there would want to play a game or two here, make accounts, and all that jazz.


There  are on our discord server. Most of the oj players are playing on AB. 

Others i am not sure i myself no longer participate on mafia anymore so i think any of you guys can do that.


----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2019)

Jesse said:


> There  are on our discord server. Most of the oj players are playing on AB.
> 
> Others i am not sure i myself no longer participate on mafia anymore so i think any of you guys can do that.


That's true, Al and Bimbonium, Drago


----------



## Magic (Jun 5, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> That's pretty ironic coming from the guy who likes to vig people in the middle of conversations.


You sound like a bitter woman bringing up the past. You talk big you get vigged.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 5, 2019)

RemChu said:


> You sound like a bitter woman bringing up the past. You talk big you get vigged.



I'm not bitter. I'm just exposing your hipocrisy. You like to act like you are better than all other players, but your attitude has made a lot of towns lose. When you decide you are the only player with a brain and start trying to control the game, it becomes easy for mafia teams to manipulate you. The arrogant town leader is a vector to produce mislynches.

Towns only win with teamwork. If you can't do that, you are part of the problem.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 5, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Is Zemmi on NF?



She was posting here a long time ago, wasnt very active iirc


----------



## Didi (Jun 5, 2019)

>OJ


----------



## poutanko (Jun 5, 2019)

Didi said:


> >OJ


True 

They might create a new forum anyway, they can keep their creeps away from here


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 5, 2019)

I still haven't gotten over the fact they don't let people link games from other sites in there.

Is that fear of losing members to other sites? Well your site is closing, who is laughing now?


----------



## poutanko (Jun 5, 2019)

I'm more disturbed by the fact they let FinalBeta around until he reached highest rank over there


----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> She was posting here a long time ago, wasnt very active iirc


Good to know


----------



## Didi (Jun 5, 2019)

poutanko said:


> I'm more disturbed by the fact they let FinalBeta around until he reached highest rank over there



wait really? 

holy shit


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 5, 2019)

So yo, what are some other good sites to play at?


----------



## Magic (Jun 5, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm not bitter. I'm just exposing your hipocrisy. You like to act like you are better than all other players, but your attitude has made a lot of towns lose. When you decide you are the only player with a brain and start trying to control the game, it becomes easy for mafia teams to manipulate you. The arrogant town




It's hypocrisy. And I'm not being hypocritical,  would you prefer if people never criticize when something is plainly wrong? I never even said I'm better than other players so why are you making it up to be like that. I just don't want to play with ZERO effort games, with ZERO deduction.

Fact you are trying to defend this sorry state of play is sad and shows you have a grudge because you got vigged. When you can be less emotional about a game that happened months ago maybe then you can look at the state of the current meta of players with an ounce of lucidity. Because clearly you enjoy playing in shit if you think the current state of apathy and inactivity is something to defend and praise.

It's not fun seeing at best 3-5 people actually read the game. Majority just piggyback or vote w/ no thoughts. Play like ghosts the entire time.
Don't try to read intent behind posts or motivations of players. When the entire game is a social one.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> start trying to control the game, it becomes easy for mafia teams to manipulate you. The arrogant town leader is a vector to produce mislynches.
> 
> Towns only win with teamwork. If you can't do that, you are part of the problem.



This has nothing to do with why we lost the current games. I do not force my reads on people. They are free to vote how they want. I do not boast I'm the smartest person in these games, nor do I care to do that. I want an ENJOYABLE EXPERIENCE. The best games are those where people of equal skill you know actually try? Different types of people and personas clashing to solve or sabotage each other.

Current state is plain garbage. Trying to shift blame on me when A. I'm not the town leader giving orders and B. I'm 1 player in a 20 player game is ridiculous and just utter bullshit. Nice straw man. Very nice. Look any game I play I usually try to get a feel for townies and cooperate with others.


*You know the current state of play is bad when in a "tournament" I finally have time in the final game and post more. People find the increase in activity suspect alone. Like wow, it's has become so bad that once you are low posting you are expected to low post forever. ??? How does that make any sense.  Little things like that are like "Wow". 
*

Zzz. Anyways Peace guys been a good run and had some good memories here, but it's over.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 5, 2019)

RemChu said:


> It's hypocrisy. And I'm not being hypocritical,  would you prefer if people never criticize when something is plainly wrong? I never even said I'm better than other players so why are you making it up to be like that. I just don't want to play with ZERO effort games, with ZERO deduction.
> 
> Fact you are trying to defend this sorry state of play is sad and shows you have a grudge because you got vigged. When you can be less emotional about a game that happened months ago maybe then you can look at the state of the current meta of players with an ounce of lucidity. Because clearly you enjoy playing in shit if you think the current state of apathy and inactivity is something to defend and praise.
> 
> ...



I mean, I'm not going to argue the current skill level here is amazing, though it has been the same ever since I joined in 2014.

I just think you should be more aware of what people other than yourself are thinking and feeling. When you come here, call everyone mentally disabled and refuse to ever admit you make mistakes, it leaves a bad impression.

But I don't wanna prolong this. You are one of my favorite players, and the one guy I used to fear the most when I was mafia. You are a good player overall. I wish you happiness, and maybe we'll play together again. I mean, you can't resist playing my setups lol.


----------



## Magic (Jun 5, 2019)

Uh in your double jester game @dunya was spunky and active. She got lynched for it......

We reward bad plays and habits and punish good players and good habits.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 5, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Uh in your double jester game @dunya was spunky and active. She got lynched for it......
> 
> We reward bad plays and habits and punish good players and good habits.



To be fair dunya is max level tryhard. I don't know many players like that.


----------



## Magic (Jun 5, 2019)

I'll transition to hosting. Because fuck playing as town is just giving me cancer. Not enjoyable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 5, 2019)

poutanko said:


> I'm more disturbed by the fact they let FinalBeta around until he reached highest rank over there


Nah i dont think its happening for now. Its like split atm few of them are not ready to pay  since hosting server fee is around 200 $ . Also those add ons div made. Ya its better for users to join here or arlong park.

Anime forums are getting finished . Wont be surprised in future EU starts purging all site sharing content .


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Kobe (Jun 5, 2019)

I  like your play RemChu, if any consolation.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 6, 2019)

Samael said:


> So yo, what are some other good sites to play at?


I started the mafia community few months back here as a pass of time  but it certainly gathered well. Its a promising place

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 6, 2019)

Me signing up for another game tomorrow.


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 6, 2019)

Jesse said:


> I started the mafia community few months back here as a pass of time  but it certainly gathered well. Its a promising place



Legit everyone must have names that I've held previously on forums...


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 6, 2019)

Well good  case i want more veteran players to be playing there to teach how scumreading is done . 

Hope some of the veteran can help the place out . 

@Nataly was one of the few original members who saw the place grow up.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2019)

I welcome all new people here.



RemChu said:


> You sound like a bitter woman bringing up the past. You talk big you get vigged.



Finally someone talking sense!


----------



## Nataly (Jun 6, 2019)

Jesse said:


> Well good  case i want more veteran players to be playing there to teach how scumreading is done .
> 
> Hope some of the veteran can help the place out .
> 
> @Nataly was one of the few original members who saw the place grow up.


I did, and you have done an outstanding job, Jesse, you are quite good with setting things up


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 6, 2019)

Waiting to see if I can sub in one of the recent games taking place.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 6, 2019)

Samael said:


> Waiting to see if I can sub in one of the recent games taking place.


No games currently taking place, just signup to whatever game you feel like joining.

Aries's Yugioh Mafia or Kobe's Starcraft Mafia are the places to start I'd say


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 6, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> No games currently taking place, just signup to whatever game you feel like joining.
> 
> Aries's Yugioh Mafia or Kobe's Starcraft Mafia are the places to start I'd say



I'm talking about a different forum dude, not this one.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 6, 2019)

RemChu said:


> It's hypocrisy. And I'm not being hypocritical,  would you prefer if people never criticize when something is plainly wrong? I never even said I'm better than other players so why are you making it up to be like that. I just don't want to play with ZERO effort games, with ZERO deduction.
> 
> Fact you are trying to defend this sorry state of play is sad and shows you have a grudge because you got vigged. When you can be less emotional about a game that happened months ago maybe then you can look at the state of the current meta of players with an ounce of lucidity. Because clearly you enjoy playing in shit if you think the current state of apathy and inactivity is something to defend and praise.
> 
> ...





I haven't been following any games recently, only have my Get Good game to go off of which I thought despite derps on both sides was a well played game overall.

Did the next two MafiaMania games go that badly?


There are good players in this section still, I don't think it's time to give up hope. If you need to, try mafia on another site for awhile, meet new people, get some fresh perspective.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 6, 2019)

RemChu said:


> I'll transition to hosting. Because fuck playing as town is just giving me cancer. Not enjoyable.


If you think hosting is the cure then


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 6, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> If you think hosting is the cure then





Wait till you see what townies do with your roles.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 6, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I did, and you have done an outstanding job, Jesse, you are quite good with setting things up


Well i think wouldnt be possible without Rohan. He created lot of things. 

Frankly i was doing things for fun just didnt expect many people will be interested in playing tye games. 

Like they say it happened.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 7, 2019)

It takes the strongest of wills to host. You need a high level of emotional numbness to be able to handle the 99% certainty that the role you put the most thought into will definitely be given to someone who either dies immediately, or is a 12th level inactifag.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kobe (Jun 7, 2019)

Platinum said:


> It takes the strongest of wills to host. You need a high level of emotional numbness to be able to handle the 99% certainty that the role you put the most thought into will definitely be given to someone who either dies immediately, or is a 12th level inactifag.





Aries said:


> The copy cat alignment switch was always going to be a thing though. I only had indies in mind because didnt expect someone to copy cat a godfather.
> 
> It was plats role, i expected he was gonna enjoy himself and dabble in some trolling. He got offed before he could use it


Kappa


----------



## Aries (Jun 7, 2019)

Its honestly better to play then to host a game. Its less pressure on you and less of a hassle then being a host. If you are jaded as a player because of player misplays your gonna be even more jaded as a host when you can see it 24/7. Personally id rather see someone misplay/town then to watch someone inactifag because atleast they are trying to play.


----------



## Didi (Jun 7, 2019)

I agree
gas the inactifags, faction war now


----------



## Kobe (Jun 7, 2019)

Implement rules that encourage people to be active during the game. For example:

a) Give bonus participation points for those who try to contribute, and not just spam.
b) Make an alternative rating system where you earn points or stars for your activity that in return increases your chances to get a better role in the next mafia game. So a host could divide his roles into two categories:

1. 3/4 good roles, 1/4 mediocre roles
2. 1/4 good roles, 3/4 mediocre roles

If you have a good rating, you are gonna be put in the first category and have your role randomized from that category. If you have a bad rating or you are a newcomer, you are gonna be put in the second category.

Win-win for both the host and the players.


----------



## Didi (Jun 7, 2019)

Kobe said:


> Implement rules that encourage people to be active during the game. For example:
> 
> a) Give bonus participation points for those who try to contribute, and not just spam.
> b) Make an alternative rating system where you earn points or stars for your activity that in return increases your chances to get a better role in the next mafia game. So a host could divide his roles into two categories:
> ...



>mafia and vigs instantly kill all the active players from last time because they have the good roles


----------



## Kobe (Jun 7, 2019)

Didi said:


> >mafia and vigs instantly kill all the active players from last time because they have the good roles


That also happens now though. You want to off the good player as soon as possible to increase your chances to win the game.

Maybe I would implement that not as dramatic as it is, but even if it is a subtle difference I think it would encourage people to be more active.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2019)

*subtly draws attention to himself*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 7, 2019)

Lately I've been coming up with ideas for semi-generic games where most players are vanilla but can still use abilities through some game mechanic.

This way I don't have to watch a role with 2-3 unique abilities get wasted because the player didn't care as much as I did.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 8, 2019)

>give Vasto kill roles
>do not troll him
>??????????
>successful game


----------



## Platinum (Jun 8, 2019)

> Give Vasto role
>Vasto is having fun, doing really well.
> Suddenly, an event is triggered, a new host is revealed. Something about a bomb too.
> Whatever, Vasto can role with this, surely they won't ruin the ga-

> Wakes up
> Familiar place, been here quite a few times.
> The Void
> This time in a wooden cart with three people for some reason.
> God FUCKING damn it.
>Title Card: The Elder Trolls 5 appears.
> Troll Howard, you done it again.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 8, 2019)

Tiger said:


> *subtly draws attention to himself*


Never trust the people who announce they are doing something sneaky!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 8, 2019)

Can someone host a game in June? It seems every new game thread is scheduled for July or after, and we are without games to play.

There should be an influx of people coming from OJ and I'd like to capitalize on that.

@WolfPrinceKouga
@Platinum
@RemChu
@jayjay³²
@novaselinenever
@is a
@Kira Yagami


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 8, 2019)

@Dragomir
@Katsuargi
@Aries
@Kobe
@Shizune


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 8, 2019)

maybe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jun 8, 2019)

Hello there, can I asked when are new sign ups going to open?


----------



## Kira Yagami (Jun 8, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Can someone host a game in June? It seems every new game thread is scheduled for July or after, and we are without games to play.
> 
> There should be an influx of people coming from OJ and I'd like to capitalize on that.
> 
> ...


Free to host one this month if no one else will though itll probably be mostly generic


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 8, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Hello there, can I asked when are new sign ups going to open?



There is Favorites in July. You should totally sign up because it's NF's flagship game. 

Otherwise there is jayjay's game but it's not in this section it's in Ohara Library. 

 Im also trying to see if I can get people to host something else.


----------



## Oreki (Jun 8, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> There is Favorites in July. You should totally sign up because it's NF's flagship game. Otherwise there is jayjay's game but it's not in this section it's in Ohara Library. I'm also trying to see if I can get people to host something else.


Yes, I definitely want to try that game out. But might be nice to see another game before that. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Aries (Jun 8, 2019)

Ill take plats game and host it. Mexican Standoff 1.5 H.D Remix


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 8, 2019)

Aries said:


> Ill take plats game and host it. Mexican Standoff 1.5 H.D Remix



2.5*


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 8, 2019)

I can always host a greater idea just to light the section up.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 8, 2019)

I have a game for ya, people:



@Oreki
@Samael 

And any other OJ immigrants


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 8, 2019)

The game is open for NFers too, obviously.

I hope I can get 12 people to play a game with no night phases, at least.


----------



## Didi (Jun 8, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> There is Favorites in July. You should totally sign up because it's NF's flagship game.
> 
> Otherwise there is jayjay's game but it's not in this section it's in Ohara Library.
> 
> Im also trying to see if I can get people to host something else.



I don't think @iwandesu is accepting more signups at this time


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 8, 2019)

My grand return will be soon. Time to change the section. 

I always said I'd host a game or like too. But I'm intimatied by the role making and balancing portion as I have no experience with it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 8, 2019)

Didi said:


> I don't think @iwandesu is accepting more signups at this time


I dont mind if it is for sub


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 8, 2019)

@iwandesu do we have an exact date for favorites?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 9, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> @iwandesu do we have an exact date for favorites?


Likely 7th july


----------



## Platinum (Jun 9, 2019)

If you want to run one, go for it Aries.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 9, 2019)

Do use the more balanced second edition rules though .


----------



## Platinum (Jun 9, 2019)

In honor of Bethesda lying to us again today, I present one more chapter in the tale of Troll Howard.

> It's that time again. The big show.
> Showing off the next sure to be megahit of Mafia. The next entry in a beloved franchise.
> Faves-Out 7....6
> People aren't exactly sure this is the direction they wanted the franchise to go, but you are ready to bring the hype.
> Bigger roles, deeper customization. You can even buy more roles for a reasonable microtransaction.
> Pre-order now to receive the free day one Marco branded canvas bag 
> Presign ups come rolling in.

> Sometime later.
> Can't bring the Marco canvas bags you promised due to factory issues.
> Eh, no one really cares about that. 
> Release the game in an unfinished state as a result.
> Actions can't even process because the server is down.
> People revolt, this is bad news.
> Brilliant idea to save your company.
> Post a picture of the next game. Even more inventive roles. A theme the community has wanted.
> People grumble that it looks pretty good 
> sign-ups roll in. Purchase a second yacht.
> You've done it again.


----------



## Aries (Jun 9, 2019)

Before you play Favs 9. Play Favs 7.8 Battle Royale.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 10, 2019)

Just realized Samael is Ishmael.

And I'm here tagging him thinking he's one of the OJ immigrants.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 10, 2019)

So @Dragon D. Luffy  , @WolfPrinceKouga  how do the voting process even work on mu champ ? 

Do you think the process is fair in that place ?


----------



## Tiger (Jun 10, 2019)

How many noticed that the tiger cub has pink flowers on its head..?

Woo! July 7th!


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 10, 2019)

I didn't notice until now..


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 10, 2019)

Tiger said:


> How many noticed that the tiger cub has pink flowers on its head..?
> 
> Woo! July 7th!


Kiba's(and Akamaru's) birthday! One day before mine


Congratulations!


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Aries (Jun 10, 2019)

Watching 3 series worth of Yugioh just for the roles of my mafia game



Excited to show what roles have in store

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 10, 2019)

oh really I wanna see you do the WWE game you say your gonna do and never do @Aries?


----------



## Aries (Jun 11, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> oh really I wanna see you do the WWE game you say your gonna do and never do @Aries?



Ill try to do one before the end of the year, would love to do an old school wwe game. For now want to focus on yugioh game and focus on other games after thats done


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 12, 2019)

What other games @Aries ?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 12, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Just realized Samael is Ishmael.
> 
> And I'm here tagging him thinking he's one of the OJ immigrants.


I thought the same thing, I was telling him what games were available to signup for


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 12, 2019)

ok but how broken will goku black and zamasu be in the yugioh game


----------



## poutanko (Jun 12, 2019)

Happy birthday @Wild ~


----------



## Didi (Jun 12, 2019)

Happy birthday Cubester


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 12, 2019)

Happy birthday Cubey!


----------



## Santí (Jun 12, 2019)

is a said:


> ok but how broken will goku black and zamasu be in the yugioh game



Daily reminder: I was the trailblazer who set the bar for these roles. _Twice. 
_


----------



## Aries (Jun 12, 2019)

Happy birthday Cubey



Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> What other games @Aries ?



Yugioh Mafia Part 2
Clash of Hosts III (Fall)
NF Platinum Cups (Winter)


is a said:


> ok but how broken will goku black and zamasu be in the yugioh game



 Bakura is the Goku Black/Zamasu of the yugioh game. So very Broken 

For the most part though town and mafia have some good abilities that counter act one another. Perfectl balanced as all things should be


Santi said:


> Daily reminder: I was the trailblazer who set the bar for these roles. _Twice.
> _



Join the Yugioh mafia game, you didnt truly play it last time


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 12, 2019)

Happy birthday  @Wild  ~


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 12, 2019)

well hopefully coth will go better @Aries than that botchfest the Mafiamania. But, I doubt it.


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2019)

Do we have the population for a 31 player RM game? Or should I scale down....

Eh posting signs up in an hour or so.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 12, 2019)

Depending on when it is @RemChu I'll sign up brother


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 12, 2019)

what kind of game you making @RemChu?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 13, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Do we have the population for a 31 player RM game? Or should I scale down....
> 
> Eh posting signs up in an hour or so.



If you host it after Favs there is a good chance you'll succeed. Imagine a lot of people will be wanting more after playing it.

If you try right now... you could. But I reccommend you actually do work to tag people who have played games this year. I'm having enough of hosts who just open the thread then come back a month later to complain nobody is signing up.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 13, 2019)

It's my own guide but I don't care.


----------



## Kobe (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Magic (Jun 13, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> what kind of game you making @RemChu?



Mmmmm, not sure how to answer this. A game I would enjoy playing and a game I would be proud to make.

Can expect minor story narrative for writeup. No number stats, just good mafia.

Balance and fun. So if say a bunch of people discover jayjay is godfather he isn't defacto immune to everything in an artificial sense. I usually benefit from those mechanics when I'm scum but do not find that fair and balance per say.

If a role is powerful it will usually be gated in someway. Limited shots etc.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 13, 2019)

I see.


----------



## Magic (Jun 13, 2019)

Went to the movies at lunch time. Literally me and a old dude only people here lol.  It is raining today.


----------



## Aries (Jun 13, 2019)

An example of a standard yugioh mafia game role

*Mako Tsunami*​
[*DeckMaster*]*The Legendary Fisherman*(Effect) *Aslong as The Legendary Fisherman is on the gamefield each cycle can target one magic card from anyones graveyard and be able to use it*



> [*Ritual DeckMaster*]*Fortress Whale*(Effect) *Aslong as Fortress Whale is on the field it must be killed twice before it finally dies. Everycycle phase Mako can use Fortress Whale to Super roleblock a players deckmasters effect and being able to use magic cards for that cyclephase.*



[*Magic Cards*]​
*Spoiler*: __ 




1: *Umi *(*Continuous Ability*) When Umi is activated aslong as Umi is on the game field any deckmaster effects that target Makos Deckmaster has a 75% chance of failing

2: *Return of the Doomed*(Ability) When a player/deckmaster is lynched or killed mako can
discard one card from his hand and bring them back

3: *Steel Shell*(Ability) When Steel Shell is activated Makos DeckMaster can not be killed by a deckmasters effect ability for the cycle

4: *A Legendary Ocean*(*Continious Ability*) When A Legendary Ocean is activated aslong as its on the game field no trap cards can work on Makos DeckMaster

5:*Fortress Whale Oath*(*Ritual Ability*) When Fortress Whale Oath is activated Mako can sacrifice his deckmaster to ritual summon Fortress Whale as his new DeckMaster.




[*Trap Cards*]​
*Spoiler*: __ 




​1: *Tornado Wall*(*Continious Ability*) When Tornado Wall is activated while Umi or A Legendary Ocean are on the game field. Mako each phase can use Tornado wall to use Umis and A Legendary Oceans abilities to protect else for a cyclephase. Aslong as Umi or a Legendary Ocean are on the field this card can not be destroyed.

2: *Magic Jammer*(Ability) When Magic Jammer is activated what ever magic card is activated after this card is set is negated.

3: *Respect Play*(*Continous Ability*) When Respect Play is activated aslong as its on the game field each cyclephase Mako can choose any player and both show each other their Magic and trap cards at hand

4: *Raigeki Break*(Ability) When Raigeki Break is activated Mako can choose 1 person in the game and they must discard one card from their hand

5: *Torrential Tribute*(Ability) When this card is activated Mako loses his vote power but in exchange can genericfy 1 person for 1 cyclephase from using their deckmaster effect,magic and trap cards abilities.[/SPOILERS]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 13, 2019)

CR's "standard" role has more abilities than 90% of a Favorites' roles.


----------



## Aries (Jun 13, 2019)

You start the game with 1 ability, as the game progresses you gain access to more abilities for your role via magic/trap cards. These are your support cards, everyones deck has 5 magic/5 trap cards.

Magic cards can be used instantly in the game. While Trap Cards must be set in the game via host. You must wait a cycle to activate its abilities or in some cases wait for a player to do something that triggers its effects. (These may vary)

At the start of the game your deck will be shuffled via rng and each phase you will draw one of those support cards. The longer you survive the more abilities you gain. Additionally you can evolve your deckmasters role depending on your char role to either

Special Summoned, Ritual Summoned, Fusion Summoned or Synchro Summoned DeckMasters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 13, 2019)

Ahhhhh John Wick 3 so good....


----------



## Magic (Jun 13, 2019)

I marathon the forst and 2nd films like two weekends ago. First film is kinda meh. 2nd film way better and third is even better. Good shit.


----------



## Aries (Jun 13, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> CR's "standard" role has more abilities than 90% of a Favorites' roles.



One of the reasons loved the yugioh game back then. It may not be favs in players or execution but it is in terms of planning and crazy abilities it is. The yugioh game mechanics really blend well with mafia. 

Its really a different kind of role madness. I really want to reccomend this game to everyone even those who are hesitant on cr games. Its a unique take on role madness game, my magnom opus of role madness games, better than any game up there on the list. You dont need to to be up to date with yugioh to really enjoy it or even watched it ever. Ive put so much time,love and effort in this game to make sure the mechanics and roles does justice to the source material.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 13, 2019)

The thing I liked about it is how it blended card gameplay with mafia. It's not just having a bunch of abilities, it's managing trap cards and evolving your monster and stuff. It was really fun and engaging.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kobe (Jun 14, 2019)

In a game like DDL's current game without any invest, would it be feasible for the town to agree on no lynch? I think the possibility for a mislynch is higher due to personal bias, but if you remove that it is a fair game for everyone and could get one of the scum if rng gods are not some bastards.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 14, 2019)

I believe we are not allowed to talk about ongoing current games.


----------



## God (Jun 14, 2019)

poutanko said:


> Happy birthday @Wild ~





Didi said:


> Happy birthday Cubester





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Happy birthday Cubey!





Aries said:


> Happy birthday Cubey





Underworld Broker said:


> Happy birthday  @Wild  ~



Thanks everyone


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2019)

Kobe said:


> In a game like DDL's current game without any invest, would it be feasible for the town to agree on no lynch? I think the possibility for a mislynch is higher due to personal bias, but if you remove that it is a fair game for everyone and could get one of the scum if rng gods are not some bastards.



Stalls out the game though? How else are you to deduce the assassins.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 14, 2019)

No lynch is bad for town in 99% of the cases.

I can only see it being good in some super specific setup like jestermania.

My game doesn't seem like such a case though.


----------



## Kobe (Jun 14, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Stalls out the game though? How else are you to deduce the assassins.





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> No lynch is bad for town in 99% of the cases.
> 
> I can only see it being good in some super specific setup like jestermania.
> 
> My game doesn't seem like such a case though.


Cool beans. I have more use case scenario for that strategy that TOTALLY makes sense, but I will get you later. Gotta respect DDL's game.


----------



## Kobe (Jun 14, 2019)

Is it just me or the incoming wave of OJ posters feel like a horde of Dothraki?


----------



## Didi (Jun 14, 2019)

A DOTHRAKI HORDE ON AN OPEN FIELD, NED


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2019)

Happy Birthday to one of the new guys her @A I Z E N !
















I MISSED A BIRTHDAY +?!??!?!? 



CUBEY'S BIRTHDAY!?!?!??!?!?


Late Happy Birthday @Wild

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## poutanko (Jun 15, 2019)

Happy birthday @A I Z E N ~


----------



## God (Jun 15, 2019)

Superman said:


> Happy Birthday to one of the new guys her @A I Z E N !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks vasto


----------



## Kira Yagami (Jun 15, 2019)

Happy birthday @A I Z E N


----------



## A I Z E N (Jun 15, 2019)

Superman said:


> Happy Birthday to one of the new guys her @A I Z E N !
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kira Yagami said:


> Happy birthday @A I Z E N


Thank you it is appreciated


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 15, 2019)

Happy birthday @A I Z E N ~


----------



## A I Z E N (Jun 15, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Happy birthday @A I Z E N ~


Thank you Rindou


----------



## Aries (Jun 15, 2019)

Happy bday @A I Z E N


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 15, 2019)

Happy bday canti!


----------



## A I Z E N (Jun 16, 2019)

Aries said:


> Happy bday @A I Z E N





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Happy bday canti!


Thank you guys


----------



## Magic (Jun 16, 2019)

@Stelios happy father's day!

@Tiger  .....are you expecting a youbg cub soon?


----------



## Stelios (Jun 16, 2019)

RemChu said:


> @Stelios happy father's day!



Thank you son you’re in my heart


----------



## A I Z E N (Jun 16, 2019)

@Superman @Nataly thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kobe (Jun 16, 2019)

@Aries, you are the best. 

Just wanted to say that.


----------



## Magic (Jun 17, 2019)

Kobe said:


> @Aries, you are the best.
> 
> Just wanted to say that.



All men must die.


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 17, 2019)

Anyone ever tried a total drama island mafia?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 17, 2019)

Could be turned into a series as well


----------



## Magic (Jun 17, 2019)

Samael said:


> Anyone ever tried a total drama island mafia?


Hahaha I remember this, it has enough characters.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Jun 17, 2019)

How long is Rion's ban lol?


----------



## Didi (Jun 17, 2019)

he got banned AGAIN?


----------



## Aries (Jun 18, 2019)

Ill likely finish the yugioh roles before the end of June. Ill probably start building roles for Part 2 the Zexal to Vrains series by then


----------



## Magic (Jun 18, 2019)

tfw I had a ton of roles, images, flavor text stuff in tabs....

Didn't open restore session.
Did new private window. Closed it. 

Everything gone. 

Ty firefox...

I saved a lot of the images already in a folder but uh, going through my history 1 by 1 is going to be a pain.


----------



## Magic (Jun 19, 2019)

I found a big old toad in the backyard while doing yard work the other day, surely a sign that this Doom game will be good.

And then an oily black stone rose up in the basement of my house.... I knelt down and worshiped it as a gift from the Old Ones.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 19, 2019)

RemChu said:


> tfw I had a ton of roles, images, flavor text stuff in tabs....
> 
> Didn't open restore session.
> Did new private window. Closed it.
> ...



Why u not using Word, bro?


----------



## Magic (Jun 19, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Why u not using Word, bro?


Gathering reference. 

Then it goes into a document.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 19, 2019)

I just write all the gameplay first then look for images and stuff. Sometimes I only do that during write-ups.

But I'm the kind of person who organizes everything that needs to be done beforte the work, the procrastinates everything that doesn't really need to.


----------



## Magic (Jun 19, 2019)

Well yeah I wrote like a master document already with the core structure of everything down. Just need to make the roles. I have a general idea of everything in it atm, just got to put it to paper. When gathering reference it's common to uh get carried away and have more than one needs to be honest lol. 

I probably had more stuff than I can cram into the game. Reference just for inspiration / basis. The character portrait stuff is pinterest, uh I can find it easily enough.


----------



## Nataly (Jun 19, 2019)

@RemChu You have watched The Great Gatsby? I am pretty sure you did


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @RemChu You have watched The Great Gatsby? I am pretty sure you did


Actually haven't, confusing it with uhhhhh Wolf on Wallstreet lol. Is it good ? I don't recall ever reading the novel either.


----------



## Nataly (Jun 20, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Actually haven't, confusing it with uhhhhh Wolf on Wallstreet lol. Is it good ? I don't recall ever reading the novel either.


I am surprised to hear that, but it is very good, it is a movie for the right mood.


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2019)

Been playing a lot of hollow knight on the switch, really good.

Planning on getting:
Muse dash on the switch. 
And uh cadence of hyrule 
I'm kinda bummed I slept on crypt of the necrodancer for so long...going to get it for pc....ill wait for sale.


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2019)

Best days to start a game on? Friday?


----------



## Magic (Jun 21, 2019)

Kinda wish I could read books in the dark :/


----------



## Didi (Jun 21, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Been playing a lot of hollow knight on the switch, really good.
> 
> Planning on getting:
> Muse dash on the switch.
> ...



Hollow Knight is sooooooooooooooooo fucking good
One of my fav games of the generation
loved exploring that place



Also I'm kinda debating getting a switch now (finally) because Cadence of Hyrule looks so goddamn fucking fun
I really liked Crypt too (even tho I was garbage at it) and this looks even more up my alley as a huge zelda fan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 21, 2019)

Didi said:


> Hollow Knight is sooooooooooooooooo fucking good
> One of my fav games of the generation
> loved exploring that place
> 
> ...


I already had hollow knight on pc. Stopped a third in the game. The switch version is like 7.50 usd and has all the dlc so I bought it. Way past where I was on the pc now. The game design is really good, great studio.


----------



## Magic (Jun 21, 2019)

Doing like animal crossing stuff irl. Erected a huge white vinyl fence around parents house 2 weeks ago. Today started another project. Putting in grey sand and then red brick tiles outside on a pathway in the backyard.

We are hosting a highschool grad party for my sister in coming weeks so they are remodeling some things. Even bought a fire pit thingy to roast marshmallows lol.

The nice thing about the fence is one of our neighbors has 3 dogs who bark angrily if they see you or hear your car pull up etc. Now they are out of sight and out of mind.

Only thing they kind of need is more flowers, garden. They use to be better.


----------



## Magic (Jun 21, 2019)

The best plant thing in the yard is this japanese? Red maple in the backyard in the middle by itself. Planted it around the time of my sisters birth. Like a personal godswood surrounded by green :^0

I miss my old neighbor he use to have a very large garden and many differebt flowers etc. Attracted lots of song birds.

Got 1 neighbor with a chicken coop which is interesting. The clucking lol.


----------



## Magic (Jun 21, 2019)

Ah checked it is a japanese maple.


----------



## Didi (Jun 21, 2019)

RemChu said:


> I already had hollow knight on pc. Stopped a third in the game. The switch version is like 7.50 usd and has all the dlc so I bought it. Way past where I was on the pc now. The game design is really good, great studio.



aight don't be afraid to ever hit me up if you need tips on where to progress next

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 21, 2019)

So tired I fell asleep in the car, more work to br done. Zzz


----------



## Magic (Jun 21, 2019)

Watch the Aubrey Plaza episode of hot wings .....god she's perfect.


----------



## Magic (Jun 21, 2019)

Though watching her hallucinate and suffer from the spiciness of the wings uh lol. Mixed feelings on that.

Don't envy anyone on that show. They pay for that shit later literally.


----------



## Magic (Jun 21, 2019)

I bought Cadence of Hyrule and Muse Dash. No regrets.


----------



## Magic (Jun 21, 2019)

I looooooove Muse dash. I need to play more rhythm games.....legit zen


----------



## Magic (Jun 21, 2019)

Im already playing on hard difficulty 5 minutes in...


----------



## Magic (Jun 21, 2019)

Holy shit skipped ahead to some crazy anime pack thing. My thumbs nearly fell off cant best this yet..high bpm


----------



## Aries (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 22, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Actually haven't, confusing it with uhhhhh Wolf on Wallstreet lol. Is it good ? I don't recall ever reading the novel either.



The great gatsby is rather okey,  6/10 maybe


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 22, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> The great gatsby is rather okey,  6/10 maybe


It is an overrated book.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 22, 2019)

RemChu said:


> @Stelios happy father's day!
> 
> @Tiger  .....are you expecting a youbg cub soon?



October 27th

Also, who's Nataly?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 22, 2019)

Tiger said:


> October 27th
> 
> Also, who's Nataly?


Ah nice, congrats.


----------



## Aries (Jun 22, 2019)

Its that time of the year when Favs starts

Tonight, I'm gonna have myself a real good time
I feel alive and the game I'll turn it inside out, yeah
And floating around in ecstasy
So don't stop me now don't stop me
'Cause I'm having a good time, having a good time

I'm a shizune star, leaping through the nikki minaj gif sky
Like a Tiger modding the rules of mafia gravity
I'm a Part timer, passing by like Laix Go-diva
I'm gonna hope, hope, hope
There's no stopping me

I'm lurkin through the game, yeah
Two thousand posts
That's why they call me Mister Waffles
I'm multi-quoting at the speed of light
I wanna make a super furry out of you

Don't lynch me now, I'm having such a good time
I'ma see you next dayphase Yall
Don't spite me now
If you wanna have a good time, just give the void a call
Don't stop me now ('cause I'm having a good time)
Don't stop me now (yes, I'm havin' a good time)
I don't want to stop at all

Yeah, I'm a townie towning on my way to Mars
On a collision course
I am a Santillite, I'm a non hostile indie out of control
I am a sleuthing machine, ready to reload
Like an CR Game bomb about to
Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh explode

I'm burnin' through the shit posts, yeah
Two hundred pages
That's why they call me Mister Waffles
I'm posting at the speed of light
I wanna make a superblog out of you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 22, 2019)

Aries said:


> Its that time of the year when Favs starts
> 
> Tonight, I'm gonna have myself a real good time
> I feel alive and the game I'll turn it inside out, yeah
> ...


----------



## Magic (Jun 22, 2019)

Is fav in july or August?


----------



## Tiger (Jun 23, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Is fav in july or August?



July 7th


----------



## Magic (Jun 23, 2019)

K I don't want my game outshining favorites.


----------



## Magic (Jun 23, 2019)

Ugh use to it in uh late july / August. Usually travelling then so didnt even bother signing up. Though now I think travelling to aussie in September.



Hmmmm


----------



## Magic (Jun 23, 2019)

Got a fever. From working outside all day Friday while it was raining. My old man didn't come down with anything though.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 24, 2019)

@Didi

Fixed beat mode in case the regular follow the beat is annoying. Haven't tried it. I've played like two sessions, I beat one dungeon. At first wasn't liking the timing thing at all, that meter at the bottom is not helpful at all and I just glance at it for the flow and try to play it by ear lol.


----------



## Shizune (Jun 25, 2019)

Hello friends, I return again and I hope to stay awhile this time. I miss this game.

I'm sorry if I disappointed anyone by not following through on the signups I posted earlier this year. Some other things in my life required my attention at the time.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 25, 2019)

@Cooler and @Okosan are the first players to hit the 10 point limit for games played in 2019.

(nerds)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 27, 2019)

@is a and @Didi you guys called dibs on Favs 10 right?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 27, 2019)

ye


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 27, 2019)

I was going to pick it but you were faster.


----------



## Aries (Jun 27, 2019)

If you guys i*c*st i will give favs one more go. Favs 11 or 12. @Platinum be my co host


----------



## Platinum (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Didi (Jun 28, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @is a and @Didi you guys called dibs on Favs 10 right?



ye we nailed that shit down like 2 years ago or smth


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 28, 2019)

Aries said:


> If you guys i*c*st i will give favs one more go. Favs 11 or 12. @Platinum be my co host



12. I already called 11.


----------



## Shizune (Jun 28, 2019)

Y'all welcome


----------



## Shizune (Jun 28, 2019)

@A Optimistic @Underworld Broker how y'all get them ASOIAF banners?!

I need House Tully! Alternatively I would settle for House Tyrell.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 28, 2019)

Shizune said:


> @A Optimistic @Underworld Broker how y'all get them ASOIAF banners?!
> 
> I need House Tully! Alternatively I would settle for House Tyrell.



 are the available medals ~


----------



## Shizune (Jun 28, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> are the available medals ~



Thanks Ms. Broki 

And hello! Long time no see.

Also @Didi and @is a I'm submitting Melisandre from ASOIAF for next Faves so get started ladies!


----------



## Magic (Jun 28, 2019)

This song is in Muse Dash.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aries (Jun 28, 2019)

Sees vasto in the void after Favs VII

Vasto: So did you do it? 

Aries: Yes...

Vasto: What did it cost?

Aries: Everything


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 28, 2019)

Aries said:


> Sees vasto in the void after Favs VII
> 
> Vasto: So did you do it?
> 
> ...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 28, 2019)

Aries said:


> Sees vasto in the void after Favs VII
> 
> Vasto: So did you do it?
> 
> ...



he had to spite who he loves most in order to acquire

the troll stone


----------



## Aries (Jun 28, 2019)

When I join a mafia game with players who have played my games

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Magic (Jun 29, 2019)

Today's the big fucking day dude. Party at 4, we expect people around 6 +

We got fucking bbq, rice, rich multi layer creamy risotto cheese (the white stuff) and fucking Velveeta cheeses lasagna, vegetable lasagna, macaroni gratin$, ground turkey creamy potatoe gratins. (Ppl really love that),

Still got shit to do before people arrove last minute clean up. But this will be a FEAST FIT FOR KINGS 

I dreamed of this day and it is here.

Shrimp dishes , srimp+conch meat and other stuff.

I finished clearing the yard yestard, set up tents and tables onstalled tiki torches

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Jun 29, 2019)

Spent over thousands on rennovations on the home and party supplies. :jew


----------



## Magic (Jun 29, 2019)

I feel like farmer thanos in end game with all the digging and pruning of bushes, weeds, and etc.

Farmer rem arc..

Green thumb rem.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2019)

So ya do not forget to wish @Santi a Happy Birthday here either.


Relax Santi.....I got one more place.....


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 29, 2019)

DailyMafia on Twitch are just starting their 24hour stream

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 29, 2019)

@Santi Happy Birthday! °˖✧◝(⁰▿⁰)◜✧˖°


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 30, 2019)

Happy birthday Santi


----------



## Magic (Jun 30, 2019)

All that food and I only had 1 plate of lasagna. All i did was talk to people I haven't seen in forever and catch up. Pretty nice. 

Got made fun of by my uncle a lot. That I can't drive because I don't own a car.  ((Like I live in vast distances across the country half the year in different states....so like brah plz.)

Good day, fun. Good to see so many old friends. I made promise to like hang with them and stuff, which will be nice since I have like no drinking buddies on the east coast. Like I haven't had a real drink in a good few months. ~_~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 30, 2019)

and uh I have a license. (Who doesn't ????)

YEAH


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 30, 2019)

Happy Birthday Santi


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 30, 2019)

makes whispering noises about how I just had my own birthday (golden birthday too) 2 days ago.


----------



## Didi (Jun 30, 2019)

Happy birthday @Santi 

As a present, I will allow you to ban @JoJo. I know you just love doing that.


----------



## Magic (Jun 30, 2019)

nfcnorth said:


> makes whispering noises about how I just had my own birthday (golden birthday too) 2 days ago.


*activates trap card*
Happy belated birthday, have a good year and make a wish.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 30, 2019)

@Santi Happy Birthday


----------



## poutanko (Jun 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> So ya do not forget to wish @Santi a Happy Birthday here either.


Already did before you do so I still win 



nfcnorth said:


> makes whispering noises about how I just had my own birthday (golden birthday too) 2 days ago.


Happy belated birthday


----------



## Magic (Jun 30, 2019)

@nfcnorth What is a golden birthday? I'm not familiar with that term.


----------



## Aries (Jun 30, 2019)

Happy bday @Santi and belated bday @nfcnorth


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 30, 2019)

poutanko said:


> Already did before you do so I still win
> 
> Happy belated birthday



I do not believe in you so now when you say it first it does not count.


Fudge you @nfcnorth for not having your Birthday really available to see. And Happy belated Birthday you punk Viking fan!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 30, 2019)

Happy birthday @Santi and @nfcnorth!


----------



## Santí (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Patchouli (Jun 30, 2019)

@nfcnorth Happy birthday


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 30, 2019)

RemChu said:


> @nfcnorth What is a golden birthday? I'm not familiar with that term.


Basically the date (specically the day) on the calendar and your age match up.For instance some born on the first has there golden birthday when they are 1. Some one born on the second's golden birthday is  age 2 and so on.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 30, 2019)

So in other words my golden birthday being 2 days ago tells you exactly how old I am lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> I do not believe in you so now when you say it first it does not count.
> 
> 
> Fudge you @nfcnorth for not having your Birthday really available to see. And Happy belated Birthday you punk Viking fan!


I could have swore it's on my profile page. Well I know the I input it somewhere as the birthday banner thing worked lol. But yeah it's June 28th.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 30, 2019)

Happy Birthday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Jun 30, 2019)

Happy belated @nfcnorth


----------



## Magic (Jun 30, 2019)

nfcnorth said:


> Basically the date (specically the day) on the calendar and your age match up.For instance some born on the first has there golden birthday when they are 1. Some one born on the second's golden birthday is  age 2 and so on.


A golden experience.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 1, 2019)

Iwa start faves early, the girls are bored!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 1, 2019)

If you start Favs early I'm gonna be inactive until the date it was supposed to start.


----------



## Aries (Jul 1, 2019)

one day...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jul 3, 2019)

Where's @SinRaven


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 3, 2019)

Shizune said:


> Where's @SinRaven



Retired. Shows up here about as often as Nois.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 3, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Retired. Shows up here about as often as Nois.



That's actually sooo sad...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 3, 2019)

Episode 5: The Last Indie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A I Z E N (Jul 4, 2019)

Felt like someone tagged me a few pages ago. You know like when you he’s raimeone call your name but you’re really tripping.


----------



## Magic (Jul 5, 2019)

A I Z E N said:


> Felt like someone tagged me a few pages ago. You know like when you he’s raimeone call your name but you’re really tripping.


What'cha been up to?


----------



## A I Z E N (Jul 5, 2019)

RemChu said:


> What'cha been up to?


Been working and drinking for the most part.

Mostly working though.

Wbu Rem?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 5, 2019)

A I Z E N said:


> Been working and drinking for the most part.
> 
> Mostly working though.
> 
> Wbu Rem?



A lot of home renovation and then threw a big party. Just got rid of all the excess trash yesterday lol. Been keeping busy with some studies and stuff. Going to catch up with some family I haven't hung out with in forever. 

Still cooking up my mafia game too. 

oh and playing Apex legends season 2.


----------



## A I Z E N (Jul 6, 2019)

RemChu said:


> A lot of home renovation and then threw a big party. Just got rid of all the excess trash yesterday lol. Been keeping busy with some studies and stuff. Going to catch up with some family I haven't hung out with in forever.
> 
> Still cooking up my mafia game too.
> 
> oh and playing Apex legends season 2.


Nice what are you doing around the house?

Apex is trash haha


----------



## nfcnorth (Jul 7, 2019)

Did the site have an update or something? I had some trouble viewing it I hope it was just a one time thing.


----------



## Magic (Jul 7, 2019)

A I Z E N said:


> Nice what are you doing around the house?
> 
> Apex is trash haha



Installed a new vinyl fence around the property.
Replaced the old walking path in the back with a new red brick tile.
Fixed the front entrance stone way with fresh cement.

Paid for the front to be cleared of poison ivy and weeds lol. And we installed an outdoor firepit.


----------



## Magic (Jul 7, 2019)

nfcnorth said:


> Did the site have an update or something? I had some trouble viewing it I hope it was just a one time thing.


Update is progress.


----------



## Magic (Jul 7, 2019)

Still cant log in on my browser on laptop. Great update!


----------



## Magic (Jul 7, 2019)

Hmmm googled how to flush DNS cache. Since restarting my browser does squat.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 7, 2019)

Update is only progress if the update doesn't suck.


----------



## Magic (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## Magic (Jul 7, 2019)

Tiger said:


> Update is only progress if the update doesn't suck.


You can tell Mbxx wrote that message. Fucking broken english lol.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 7, 2019)

Updates and shaky servers have seemingly massacred activity on what was supposed to be the start of potentially the largest spike in activity this site was going to see in months.

Well done, _progress_.


----------



## Magic (Jul 7, 2019)

Tiger said:


> Updates and shaky servers have seemingly massacred activity on what was supposed to be the start of potentially the largest spike in activity this site was going to see in months.
> 
> Well done, _progress_.


Yeah talk about bad timing.


----------



## Aries (Jul 7, 2019)

NF be like new phone who dis?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 8, 2019)

Site down again?

Thanks for the fuckin progress.


----------



## Nataly (Jul 8, 2019)

Happy birthday, @WolfPrinceKouga


----------



## poutanko (Jul 8, 2019)

Happy 1 year older @WolfPrinceKouga ~


----------



## Magic (Jul 8, 2019)

@WolfPrinceKouga  Uhhh wooo ahh arrr woo woof woof *heavy panting*


----------



## Aries (Jul 8, 2019)

Happy birthday WPK


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 8, 2019)

Happy birthday, WPK!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 8, 2019)

......HOLY SHIT WHAT TOOK ME SO LONG TO CHECK!?


Happy Birthday DM @WolfPrinceKouga ! We will get together again and I will bury my axe into our enemies.....and eventually @Dr. White .....kidding...........kidding


Do nothing today for favorites and enjoy the day.


----------



## Didi (Jul 8, 2019)

Happy birthday WPK


----------



## Magic (Jul 8, 2019)

God obd posters have some wacky sets.


----------



## Magic (Jul 8, 2019)

Feel like I'm in a pride parade on nf.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 9, 2019)

Belated happy birthday @WolfPrinceKouga ~


----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2019)

lmao Xadlin


----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2019)

Think On and On submitted Sombra. He ain't even around anymore to play....


----------



## poutanko (Jul 10, 2019)

Happy birthday @novaselinenever ~


----------



## Nataly (Jul 10, 2019)

Happy birthday, @novaselinenever


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2019)

@novaselinenever 
Haven't seen ya in a bit, hope you have a great day and feel appreciated.


----------



## Aries (Jul 10, 2019)

I need 5 more yugioh roles to do before finished. 30 player set up but it will have around 400+ abilities in total. If end up getting more then may make more roles. Some characters would like to make a role for that couldn't because of the player cap. 

I may redo the original yugioh game just because not alot of people played it. Its very underated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2019)

Aries said:


> I need 5 more yugioh roles to do before finished. 30 player set up but it will have around 400+ abilities in total. If end up getting more then may make more roles. Some characters would like to make a role for that couldn't because of the player cap.
> 
> I may redo the original yugioh game just because not alot of people played it. Its very underated



Average of 13.3333333333 abilities per role.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 10, 2019)

If Vasto doesn't get put in the shadow realm, then this game is a failure aries


----------



## Didi (Jul 10, 2019)

Platinum said:


> If Vasto doesn't get put in the shadow realm, then this game is a failure aries



you know what, in every game I host from now on, if Supes isn't playing, instead of the standard game start writeup where the host gets killed, I'm gonna have Vasto sent to the void in the startup instead


----------



## Aries (Jul 10, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Average of 13.3333333333 abilities per role.



Yeah, the thing about this game set up i really like is even though theirs alot of abilities not everyone will get the chance to use them. The more you stay alive the more your rewarded with more support cards to use in the game. Every person has a card in their deck that can change the outcome of this game.

 It adds a bit of strategy into this game that most mafia games dont have. Do you want to just go all out and activate magic cards or set trap cards as they come or do you want to wait it out and then use them when they have potential to do the most damage? Etc 



Platinum said:


> If Vasto doesn't get put in the shadow realm, then this game is a failure aries



When ever vasto is not in the void people should be going Wheres Vasto?


----------



## novaselinenever (Jul 10, 2019)

poutanko said:


> Happy birthday @novaselinenever ~





Nataly said:


> Happy birthday, @novaselinenever





RemChu said:


> @novaselinenever
> Haven't seen ya in a bit, hope you have a great day and feel appreciated.


Thank you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Didi (Jul 10, 2019)

It's Nova's birthday?

Happy birthday Nova

now become active in Favs


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2019)

Didi said:


> It's Nova's birthday?
> 
> Happy birthday Nova
> 
> now become active in Favs


Brah, I searched his posts in favs to see if he was active. 

I was like RIP, he probably won't see this bday message....


----------



## novaselinenever (Jul 10, 2019)

Didi said:


> It's Nova's birthday?
> 
> Happy birthday Nova
> 
> now become active in Favs


Thanks! 

I'm going for the Alley Coins


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 10, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm going for the Alley Coins


Happy Birthday.


----------



## Aries (Jul 10, 2019)

Happy bday novase


----------



## nfcnorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Happy belated Birthday @WolfPrinceKouga and Happy Birthday @novaselinenever


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 10, 2019)

Happy birthday nova!


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2019)

Sounds like a lot to micromanage. 

How draining are these big RM games on you the hosts?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 10, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Sounds like a lot to micromanage.
> 
> How draining are these big RM games on you the hosts?



We should be paid.


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2019)

Tiger said:


> We should be paid.



Future is , 

"If you like the mafia content and hosting, support me on Patreon" 

Thanks to @poutanko my top donor!


----------



## Tiger (Jul 10, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Future is ,
> 
> "If you like the mafia content and hosting, support me on Patreon"
> 
> Thanks to @poutanko my top donor!



I showed some friends and family how much I put into the Faves I hosted, and they said I was a fool for doing it for free.

To think what some dumbshit gets paid to sit on Twitch and play the shittiest games on the planet...the amount of work that goes into these games...I don't think it's understood fully by players.


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2019)

Tiger said:


> I showed some friends and family how much I put into the Faves I hosted, and they said I was a fool for doing it for free.
> 
> To think what some dumbshit gets paid to sit on Twitch and play the shittiest games on the planet...the amount of work that goes into these games...I don't think it's understood fully by players.



Well yeah since you had to come up with a theme and story (Angels) different mafia factions, and a shit ton of research for each role design and managing all those abilities going off and the interactions. Hidden mechanics. Presentation when posting write ups. 

Wew.

The mafia world cup thing, I think should have a cash prize and maybe an entry fee. Seems pointless otherwise.


----------



## Aries (Jul 11, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Sounds like a lot to micromanage.
> 
> How draining are these big RM games on you the hosts?



For the most part i have an idea on how I want the big game changing roles to be. I already have planned out the best town, Mafia and Indie Roles. From there its just about making how to get there. For the most part im not a fan of making town roles besides those big changing ones. I always start with making town roles and once im near those big town roles i start making the indie roles followed by the mafia roles and finally the big town roles.

I've become very perfectionist when it comes to making these roles in my RM games. I go through multiple wikis, tv tropes, amvs and moments from the source material to make it as accurate as possible. Its a challenging but rewarding expirence making roles that gives you the player the power to choose how to play these games. For me its always about not restricting the player but giving you options. 

But its not worth the hassle honestly, barely any reward to it. Some people put their heart and soul into these games and in return they get players who sign up and dont care,  with inactive shits on your game or those who don't use the role or even bother playing. Your under scrutiny for the smallest mistake and realize somewhere down the road you can't please everyone. I feel for the new hosts or hosts in general because they put so much pressure on themselves to make this great game and sometimes it just falls apart right in front of them whether it be from a mistake or something they cant control.

For the most part i feel no pressure when making these games since I feel like its just a chance to create something fun for others. My mind has so many ideas in real life it feels good to have this thing that allows me to express my creativity in a healthy way. I mostly just do it for fun and what i think looks cool in a forum game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Jul 11, 2019)

Tiger said:


> I showed some friends and family how much I put into the Faves I hosted, and they said I was a fool for doing it for free.
> 
> To think what some dumbshit gets paid to sit on Twitch and play the shittiest games on the planet...the amount of work that goes into these games...I don't think it's understood fully by players.



Agreed.

Though tbf, I put a lot of work on myself doing writefag shit for my RM games, but the mechanics and events/roles for my almost finished Lovecraft 2, that I'm too lazy to finish, is like 25 pages. And that's only a 30 person game.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 11, 2019)

If you guys do want more Platinum games, buying my merch and smashing that like button might get me off my lazy ass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Jul 11, 2019)

Platinum said:


> If you guys do want more Platinum games, buying my merch and smashing that like button might get me off my lazy ass



I'm so glad mafia hosts don't start off every write-up with "Ayyyyy WHAT UP, Host here to play some more MAFIA, if you like the content be sure to smash that like button and subscribe and ring that bell, ANYWHO, today we are going to..."


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 11, 2019)

Game Thread: Naruto Chunin Exams Prank! (Gone Sexual)


----------



## Magic (Jul 11, 2019)

Didi said:


> I'm so glad mafia hosts don't start off every write-up with "Ayyyyy WHAT UP, Host here to play some more MAFIA, if you like the content be sure to smash that like button and subscribe and ring that bell, ANYWHO, today we are going to..."


[ ] and bold your vote is mafia version of this. 
maybe
"Hey can I get a vote count? "


----------



## Platinum (Jul 11, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> Game Thread: Naruto Chunin Exams Prank! (Gone Sexual)



*Post Game Thread: My Apology for Naruto Chunin Exams*

_Starts thread with a picture of me with family pet in blatant attempt at sympathy grabbing, my eyes red after attempting to fake cry for an hour._

"Buddy, I don't know how to start this...."


----------



## Aries (Jul 11, 2019)

Thinking about it this yugioh game is probably the 1st time ill likely be active for it all game. Balanced as all things should be


----------



## Nataly (Jul 11, 2019)

So many birthdays lately
Happy birthday, @Kingslayer Shanks


----------



## novaselinenever (Jul 11, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> Happy Birthday.





Aries said:


> Happy bday novase





nfcnorth said:


> Happy belated Birthday @WolfPrinceKouga and Happy Birthday @novaselinenever





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Happy birthday nova!


Thanks!


----------



## Magic (Jul 11, 2019)

Platinum said:


> *Post Game Thread: My Apology for Naruto Chunin Exams*
> 
> _Starts thread with a picture of me with family pet in blatant attempt at sympathy grabbing, my eyes red after attempting to fake cry for an hour._
> 
> "Buddy, I don't know how to start this...."


It's not easy---

Basically On and On if he ever comes back.


----------



## Magic (Jul 11, 2019)

> ►   I didnt "whine about rep" you took it the idea of my post totaly wrong. I criticize the system. rep aint matter. But the idea of "someone can take away your rep cuz he just want" is idiotic. Just like your "dont whine that makes me take more rep away from you" idea. What are you people ? Mafia ?
> 
> I dont want your rep, it doesnt matter. What ı want is proper humanity behaviours in this forum. What a mess


----------



## poutanko (Jul 11, 2019)

Happy birthday @Kingslayer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Jul 11, 2019)

lmao

I'm gonna neg this dude


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 11, 2019)

rip favorites


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 11, 2019)

is a said:


> rip favorites


Hm?


----------



## Santí (Jul 11, 2019)

Didi said:


> lmao
> 
> I'm gonna neg this dude



Hey, I warned him this would happen


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 11, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Sounds like a lot to micromanage.
> 
> How draining are these big RM games on you the hosts?



Varies. Making the setup is most of the work, but it's the most fun part, and I make a point not to open any sign up thread until I have the setup at least 90% done, so I don't have any deadlines. It's leisure work and can take months if necessary.

Hosting the game has some fun parts (processing abilities, talking to mafia teams), and some annoying chores (counting votes, coming up with write-ups when there's nothing going on, formatting, sending roles), but it's mostly entertaining. Depends on the game size though, it's been a very long while since I've hosted anything with more than 40 players. Favorites is insane.



Tiger said:


> I showed some friends and family how much I put into the Faves I hosted, and they said I was a fool for doing it for free.
> 
> To think what some dumbshit gets paid to sit on Twitch and play the shittiest games on the planet...the amount of work that goes into these games...I don't think it's understood fully by players.



I said this to WPK and he told me I was crazy, but I really wonder if we could monetize this in some way. I've thought of selling setups or balancing games for money but the problem is that most sites don't really have giant setups like we do, and there is a surplus of hosts to make games anyway.


----------



## Aries (Jul 11, 2019)

Make me a patreon and for measily 75 cents or dollar i will make a edit chapter/movie for ya. Maybe with some cash will be able to afford a new editor soffware


----------



## Magic (Jul 11, 2019)

If I paid $5 bucks for a mafia game. I would 100% not flake on it. LOL.

Could solve the no show problem.


----------



## Katsuargi (Jul 11, 2019)

Superman said:


> Hm?



Both of Iwan's cohosts have bailed so he's having some issues staying on top of the game cause he hadn't planned on handling this clusterfuck by himself.


----------



## Hero (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 11, 2019)

Katsuargi said:


> Both of Iwan's cohosts have bailed so he's having some issues staying on top of the game cause he hadn't planned on handling this clusterfuck by himself.


What!? What happened to WPK!? I did not imagine he would pull this bitch move.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Jul 11, 2019)

My own protege pulling a Marco. Say it ain't so.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 11, 2019)

It's Favs 5 Night 1 all over agan, except back then WPK only took 6 hours to show up.


----------



## Katsuargi (Jul 11, 2019)

According to the activity log on his profile, his last act was rating someone's post on this thread monday.


----------



## Didi (Jul 11, 2019)

Classic WPK

can't wait until the TL;DR he drops on the n1 actions 1 sec before n1 ends


----------



## Aries (Jul 11, 2019)

Favorites 9 ends with people realizing they've been playing Favs 7 all along


----------



## nfcnorth (Jul 11, 2019)

Just saw spiderman far from home and enjoyed it


----------



## Firestormer (Jul 11, 2019)

Can't believe my gay ass missed a real housewives mafia game i wouldve existed for that one

Also hi hello this is my yearly visit


----------



## Firestormer (Jul 11, 2019)

Oh yall have prizes now cute


----------



## Tiger (Jul 11, 2019)

nfcnorth said:


> Just saw spiderman far from home and enjoyed it



Same here, just got home from it.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jul 11, 2019)

Tiger said:


> Same here, just got home from it.


We must have literally watched it at the same time lol or damn near. I posted that from the theater waiting for the last post credit scene.


----------



## Firestormer (Jul 11, 2019)

I looked up the faves thread and the first thing i see is anime child porn so um yeah faves mafia seems to have changed in a not good way


----------



## Magic (Jul 12, 2019)

Firestormer said:


> I looked up the faves thread and the first thing i see is anime child porn so um yeah faves mafia seems to have changed in a not good way


Say what?

And uh you're one of my favorites from the old days, welcome home?


----------



## Magic (Jul 12, 2019)

Miss chaos and mr.waffles too. 

=[


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2019)

@Aries 

I'm slowly coming around to the idea of hosting favorites with you but on one condition. 

@Superman hosts alongside us .


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2019)

The conclusion to the 10 year battle of hope vs troll vs rage

Aries and I have gazed into the abyss and now the abyss gazes back.


----------



## Chaos (Jul 13, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Miss chaos and mr.waffles too.
> 
> =[



Im around, I just rarely feel the urge to play nowadays


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 13, 2019)

Belated happy birthday @novaselinenever and @Kingslayer , hope ya had an awesome day~


----------



## Aries (Jul 13, 2019)

Platinum said:


> @Aries
> 
> I'm slowly coming around to the idea of hosting favorites with you but on one condition.
> 
> @Superman hosts alongside us .



The true end of an era, the perfect ending to the 3 pillars of this section... Until we come out of retirement for that sweet saudi money and host half assed games


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 13, 2019)

Platinum said:


> @Aries
> 
> I'm slowly coming around to the idea of hosting favorites with you but on one condition.
> 
> @Superman hosts alongside us .



*[DDL]*


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 13, 2019)

Folks, I've been trying to host a game in another forum for two months but I'm having trouble getting players. I only have 14/24.

If anyone here has spare time and is looking for a game to play, I have some quality DDL Role Madness for you:



(PS: don't complain about me posting about other sites. I also advertise my NF games in there often).


----------



## Kingslayer (Jul 13, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Belated happy birthday @novaselinenever and @Kingslayer , hope ya had an awesome day~


Danke , broker . Though my birthday was on 11th. Glad you wished me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 14, 2019)

Kingslayer said:


> Danke , broker . Though my birthday was on 11th. Glad you wished me.


Do you still play on anime base? I miss seeing you here.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 14, 2019)

people talking about hosting the next favorites when me and @Didi have already called dibs on Favorites X more than a year ago


----------



## Didi (Jul 14, 2019)

More than 2 years ago, actually, pretty sure we claimed it somewhere in early 2017
We've had that shit on lockdown for a LONG time

And DDL already claimed 2021 iirc so unless Aries and Plat want to get in on that, they gon' WAIT


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 14, 2019)

tho if my schedule for work next year doesn’t change it might be prudent to get another co host since we currently share the same schedule since i sleep on EU times


----------



## Didi (Jul 14, 2019)

is a said:


> tho if my schedule for work next year doesn’t change it might be prudent to get another co host since we currently share the same schedule since i sleep on EU times



oh yeah that's kinda unexpected RIP 

We'll figure it out np


----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2019)

The triumvirate of hope, troll, and rage transcends time.

We'll be hosting Favs 12 in 2022 and Favs 7-2: HD Remix in 2021.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 14, 2019)

Didi said:


> More than 2 years ago, actually, pretty sure we claimed it somewhere in early 2017
> We've had that shit on lockdown for a LONG time
> 
> And DDL already claimed 2021 iirc so unless Aries and Plat want to get in on that, they gon' WAIT



My idea was to host another game with WPK.

If I don't have a co-host I'm not doing it...


----------



## Aries (Jul 14, 2019)

Platinum said:


> The triumvirate of hope, troll, and rage transcends time.
> 
> We'll be hosting Favs 12 in 2022 and Favs 7-2: HD Remix in 2021.



Hope, troll and rage transcend time and space. Some say it was these ingredients that created the nf mafia community as we know it. 

Favs 7 will have more spin offs then Final Fantasy 7. Here comes Before CR-isis: FaVIIorites the prequel to Favs 7 where we focus only on the original 6 favs games before that fateful Favs...

FAVIIORITES: Advent Children the sequel etc


----------



## Didi (Jul 14, 2019)

is a said:


> what has always bugged me about WPK is he never posts much in mafia games here but on other mafia websites he’s apparently one of those 100 post per day plus tryhards
> 
> ^ (use bro) has no loyalty



wait, WHAT


I thought he was consistent on his late 1-3 tl;dr style

you telling me he's superactive elsewhere?

FUCK this guy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 14, 2019)

When is this section gonna get a banner? I see most of the sections have one but ours.

Also this section needs some promotion. At one point the mafia community brought so much activity to this forum. 


Also specifically for hosts. Just like we have a rotation of hosts for favorites will like to do something similar for these games just to establish them as a yearly tradition here.

Clash of Hosts-Fall Season

2019 NF Mafia Section Cup-Winter Season

MafiaMania II-Spring Season


----------



## Platinum (Jul 15, 2019)

Aries is right. Too bad i'm a lazy piece of shit, or I would restart the Platinum Cup.


----------



## Aries (Jul 15, 2019)

Platinum said:


> Aries is right. Too bad i'm a lazy piece of shit, or I would restart the Platinum Cup.



I have an idea to modernize the platinum cups and Clash of Hosts concepts

I always liked the clash of hosts idea. Hosts coming together to make roles for 1 game but it always felt like a favs clone to my liking. So my idea is instead of making roles and letting players submit which roles they want in it should be we let the players decide on the theme and then the hosts make the roles based on the theme of it.

1: Anime
2: Comic Books
3: Films
4: Live Action TV
5: Mythology
6: Video Games
7: Western Animation 

These 7 should do

For Platinum Cups my idea was instead of making it a tournament like game to determine best player in generic games it will instead be a tourney to determine the best team. It will be a 24 player mafia game. The catch will be their will be 4 teams of 6 players.ex: 

Spades
Hearts
Diamonds 
Clovers

When you sign up, pick your team then like a round ribbon tourney each team will face off in 12 player mini games until the final round where it becomes a 24 player game. The team who has the most points will earn the NF Platinum Gold Medal, 2nd place Silver and third Bronze


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 15, 2019)

Aries said:


> When is this section gonna get a banner? I see most of the sections have one but ours.



We are currently having some issues with banners in the other sections so we probably should solve that first before adding more.


----------



## Magic (Jul 15, 2019)

What day is favorites on?


----------



## Magic (Jul 15, 2019)

is a said:


> what has always bugged me about WPK is he never posts much in mafia games here but on other mafia websites he’s apparently one of those 100 post per day plus tryhards
> 
> ^ (use bro) has no loyalty



Why you calling out our boy like this. ;l


----------



## Magic (Jul 15, 2019)

So is Rion still banned?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 15, 2019)

RemChu said:


> So is Rion still banned?



Yes, but it's over soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 15, 2019)

Just finished the bonus cards will have for the yugioh game. This will likely be first time in ages where i can fully host a game from start to finish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 15, 2019)

Pucci wasn't in a previous favs before?

I remember @Stelios playing as him and winning.


----------



## Magic (Jul 15, 2019)

Or was that an Iwan game in OBD.


----------



## Magic (Jul 15, 2019)

Aries said:


> Just finished the bonus cards will have for the yugioh game. This will likely be first time in ages where i can fully host a game from start to finish


Thinking of joining but I'm like retired.


----------



## Aries (Jul 16, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Thinking of joining but I'm like retired.



Come out of retirement for this 1 game mein square. I am banning role revealing for this game. I will reveal majority of characters in the game but not their abilities or cards.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 16, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Pucci wasn't in a previous favs before?
> 
> I remember @Stelios playing as him and winning.



Pucci was in my mafia when I was the Anti-Monitor. Wasn't Stelios though, I think Kobe or someone else that likes basketball. Was inactive. Faves 5


----------



## Magic (Jul 16, 2019)

Tiger said:


> Pucci was in my mafia when I was the Anti-Monitor. Wasn't Stelios though, I think Kobe or someone else that likes basketball. Was inactive. Faves 5



Ok, maybe in that. But I'm sure I've seen Stelios played as it in an iwan game unrelated to that.

but point stands if he was already in a faves before.....


----------



## Tiger (Jul 16, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Ok, maybe in that. But I'm sure I've seen Stelios played as it in an iwan game unrelated to that.
> 
> but point stands if he was already in a faves before.....



Best we can ask is that a role isn't submitted twice in a row. I tried to say none in previous two Faves last year.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 16, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Ok, maybe in that. But I'm sure I've seen Stelios played as it in an iwan game unrelated to that.
> 
> but point stands if he was already in a faves before.....


he was in Iwan's last obd game.


----------



## Magic (Jul 16, 2019)

Uh, listened to Oliver Tree today. I was very turned off by his look but actually instantly liked his music.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 16, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Pucci wasn't in a previous favs before?
> 
> I remember @Stelios playing as him and winning.



He was in Favs 5.


----------



## Magic (Jul 17, 2019)

kinda a Gorillaz vibe to it, now that I think about it. His appearance is ridiculous, was turned off by it. But the music is good. I like it. His imagery in music tends to be violent though. Just him I guess? Kinda surreal. Reminds me a little of Joji or whatever the filthy frank guy turned artist, but I honestly hate Joji or whatever don't like his sounds. Sounds like music for depressed people on cough syrup and ultra violent imagery. >_>

but yeah Oliver Tree is great imo. Lyrics basic, good melody, poppy kinda. He does like rap too. and he has been making music since he was three years old ? or something. Kinda shows.


----------



## Magic (Jul 17, 2019)

and he is very funny 

living meme


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 17, 2019)

@Tiger when you hosting the mafia section pathfinder campaign?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 17, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> @Tiger when you hosting the mafia section pathfinder campaign?



Hah. Not a chance. Baby on the way, starting business school in Jan. I'd play though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 17, 2019)

is degaforce actually co modding or is that a meme


----------



## Tiger (Jul 17, 2019)

Game is sitting at 3333, maybe it's too pretty to mess up.


----------



## Magic (Jul 17, 2019)

Tiger said:


> Hah. Not a chance. Baby on the way, starting business school in Jan. I'd play though.


Nice very happy for you bruddah! 

Names 4 da baby?


----------



## Aries (Jul 17, 2019)

Should have just let me co host. This is the 1st time in ages have the free time to run a game without delays


----------



## Tiger (Jul 17, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Nice very happy for you bruddah!
> 
> Names 4 da baby?



My secret for now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Jul 17, 2019)

Rather nice of you to name your child after me, Tiger. 

They will be blessed by the bounties of hope.


----------



## Magic (Jul 17, 2019)

Pink Floyd is really good.


----------



## Didi (Jul 18, 2019)

The band is really quite fantastic, that is really what I think
And by the way, which one's Pink?


----------



## Didi (Jul 18, 2019)

@RemChu 



Listen to Wish you were Here, it's my favourite album of theirs


----------



## Magic (Jul 18, 2019)

Didi said:


> @RemChu
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to Wish you were Here, it's my favourite album of theirs



I stumbled on to the band , like I was aware of them just don't listen to them often. Uh first time I really heard them. I was in cali few years ago, I got an uber home. This stoner rock vibe native american looking young guy in a low rider is my uber driver. 

we pick up a girl he drops her off, during like the last stretch of the drive just me and him in the car, I'm in the front seat he plays like "shine like a diamond".

holy shit i was floored. Still remember that drive and shit because the song or whatever was that epic. I asked him at the end of the ride "what band is this?" He goes "pink floyd". It could have been a different song, cuz maybe I recall him saying eagle or sun or something. But I'm probably remembering wrong. Really great melodic build up in the songs. It's like a little self contained journey.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 18, 2019)

Shiiine onnnn you craaaaazy diiiamond!


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 18, 2019)

Time is their best song Imo


----------



## Tiger (Jul 18, 2019)

I'm dying here because someone is just now discovering Pink Floyd.


----------



## Didi (Jul 18, 2019)

RemChu said:


> I stumbled on to the band , like I was aware of them just don't listen to them often. Uh first time I really heard them. I was in cali few years ago, I got an uber home. This stoner rock vibe native american looking young guy in a low rider is my uber driver.
> 
> we pick up a girl he drops her off, during like the last stretch of the drive just me and him in the car, I'm in the front seat he plays like "shine like a diamond".
> 
> holy shit i was floored. Still remember that drive and shit because the song or whatever was that epic. I asked him at the end of the ride "what band is this?" He goes "pink floyd". It could have been a different song, cuz maybe I recall him saying eagle or sun or something. But I'm probably remembering wrong. Really great melodic build up in the songs. It's like a little self contained journey.



"Shine on you Crazy Diamond" is on the album I named!

And it's actually my favourite song of ALL TIME! it's so fucking good


----------



## Didi (Jul 18, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> Time is their best song Imo



Time is definitely top 3 for me


AND THEN ONE DAY YOU FIND
TEN YEARS HAVE GOT BEHIND YOU
NO ONE TOLD YOU WHEN TO RUN
YOU MISSED THE STARTING GUN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 18, 2019)

Tiger said:


> I'm dying here because someone is just now discovering Pink Floyd.


Like obviously I know the band. I just don't actively listen to it. And it's oldie you know? 

There's so much music and good music and classics. Impossible for me to be aware of everything gold. I don't know.

and I have varying tastes. 

So sorry.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 18, 2019)

Didi said:


> Time is definitely top 3 for me
> 
> 
> AND THEN ONE DAY YOU FIND
> ...


THE SUN IS THE SAME IN A RELATIVE WAY BUT YOU'RE OLDER
SHORTER OF BREATH AND ONE DAY CLOSER TO DEATH


----------



## Didi (Jul 18, 2019)

but yeah @RemChu 

Wish you were Here, Dark Side of the Moon, Animals, and Meddle (or at the very least Echoes from this album) are all required listening

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Jul 18, 2019)

Got my dad 'The Wall' box set for his 40th back when I was like 17. Was one of my favorite road trip albums to put on.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 18, 2019)

Nope, I was 15. Math is hard.


----------



## Didi (Jul 18, 2019)

I adore some songs off The Wall, and it's a great full album experience, but it's also a bit too Roger Waters-y for me, causing me to not really like most tracks on their own.

Not nearly as much ROGER WATERS as The Final Cut, but it definitely shows.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 18, 2019)

Rem probably never listened to revolver or rubber soul


----------



## Didi (Jul 18, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> Rem probably never listened to revolver or rubber soul



Abbey Road > Rubber Soul


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 18, 2019)

Didi said:


> Abbey Road > Rubber Soul


Yeah AR and Rev go back and forth for me with RS in 3rd. But RS is still an album full of bangers


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2019)

Comfortably Numb is obv their best song. 

Also, I want to be here in 2030 when Remchu discovers Ska.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 18, 2019)

I feel like this is the type of aesthetic Rem would like


----------



## Magic (Jul 18, 2019)

Platinum said:


> Comfortably Numb is obv their best song.
> 
> Also, I want to be here in 2030 when Remchu discovers Ska.


Duck


----------



## Stelios (Jul 18, 2019)

My wish you were here copy is a 1984 LP with the alternative gun cover . As old as I am and still give me the chills


----------



## Magic (Jul 18, 2019)

How many players alive in Favorites? 

How long do you guys feel the game will go on for?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 18, 2019)

RemChu said:


> How many players alive in Favorites?
> 
> How long do you guys feel the game will go on for?



Literally no one knows.


----------



## Magic (Jul 18, 2019)

Tiger said:


> Literally no one knows.


hahah I saw that mechanic , LOL
hahahahaah mad funny. 

and then uh the revive power ranger guy thing the king thing. I forgot what series that is but yeah. Interesting game.


----------



## Aries (Jul 18, 2019)

How roles will look for this Yugioh Mafia Game


*Adrian Gecko: You win when you summon Exodia*​*​*​*​*
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 18, 2019)

You edited fucking cards.

Woah that's next level with the presentation, good job!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 18, 2019)

*Adrian Geckos: Magic Cards*








​


----------



## Tiger (Jul 18, 2019)

Great work, and people should be excited.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 18, 2019)

*Adrian Geckos*: *Trap Cards*








​


----------



## Magic (Jul 18, 2019)

Bro don't post the whole role. Nibbas going to quote it 100% and metagame. 
Like being able to have your potential abilities secret is vital in a closed setup.


----------



## Magic (Jul 18, 2019)

What is a deckmaster btw?


----------



## Magic (Jul 18, 2019)

Main monster in your deck? 

Interesting.


----------



## Aries (Jul 18, 2019)

Thank you, I dont start school till late august so feel can finally give my full attention to a mafia game and deliver a role madness game people have always wanted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 18, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Bro don't post the whole role. Nibbas going to quote it 100% and metagame.
> Like being able to have your potential abilities secret is vital in a closed setup.



Its my sample role, mostly just for hype and to show what to expect. Its very close to its source material in that you dont start the game with all those abilities at hand. You draw 1 card per phase. Ive made some precautions to make sure everyone starts off at a even level. Role Revealing is banned 




RemChu said:


> What is a deckmaster btw?



Its your ace monster. The first role ability you have in the game. Your magic and trap cards are built around what ever deckmaster you own. Deckmasters can be upgraded depending on which role you possess

Special Summoned Deckmaster-Can be summoned after a certain requirement is met
Ritual Deckmaster: When a Ritual Magic card is activated
Fusion Deckmaster: When a Fusion magic card is activated
Synchro Deckmaster: When a Tuner Card is activated


----------



## Magic (Jul 18, 2019)

Ok you're evolving. Glad you made a sample role.


----------



## Magic (Jul 19, 2019)

What the fuck, this was made on a switch.


----------



## Magic (Jul 19, 2019)

Reading game from elsewhere.



> I never lie to you
> 
> Apart from that one time.
> 
> ...



Lol

Guy who cop 1 shot checked him unvotes as part of the joke lol.


----------



## Magic (Jul 19, 2019)

Where's the hand and eye of Vecna. ;o


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2019)

Y'ALL I swkjlskajfzklgj


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2019)

THE greatest flows of our generation.

Debate your poverty-ridden mothers!!


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2019)

I'm cooking up in the kitchen
You could be my little helper
Go to the table and ask 'em
Do they want the flat or the seltzer



On the D going stupid
Got my ass shots from Cupid
You could just ask Ken
He be like "Hadouken!"

Bitch do you GET IT?

Like Ken from street fighter, but then also Ken is her man like the Ken Doll because she's Barbie?!


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2019)

Nitty just does not let up 

What’s up friends


----------



## Shizune (Jul 20, 2019)

Wild said:


> Nitty just does not let up
> 
> What’s up friends



Hi Wild!

Come play my game darling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2019)

Shizune said:


> Hi Wild!
> 
> Come play my game darling



I’m all mafia’d out my friend, sorry to say. Good luck though


----------



## Aries (Jul 20, 2019)

So much editting have to do for this yugioh game but will be worth it in the end when peeps see the final product


----------



## Magic (Jul 20, 2019)

Role madness is a sword without a hilt, There is no safe way to grasp it.

It it is time to forge some balance.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Magic (Jul 21, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


>


 I was about to tag you. How was jail?


----------



## Shizune (Jul 21, 2019)

Girl Remchu quit your playing and come sign up for this here game


----------



## Magic (Jul 21, 2019)

I don't play anymore. Retired from playing.


----------



## Aries (Jul 21, 2019)

Im still planning on hosting my game near end of july. roles are done im just in the editing process in making them actual yugioh cards. I hope can have them done by july 28th if not will atleast do it before Aug. 1


----------



## Shizune (Jul 21, 2019)

Aries said:


> Im still planning on hosting my game near end of july. roles are done im just in the editing process in making them actual yugioh cards. I hope can have them done by july 28th if not will atleast do it before Aug. 1



We snatched your spot girl find another one


----------



## Aries (Jul 21, 2019)

Shizune said:


> We snatched your spot girl find another one



Nah I've been planning this since June, I wont get another chance to ever host a RM game like this without a co host in a looong time. This is EndGame for me


----------



## Shizune (Jul 21, 2019)

Aries said:


> Nah I've been planning this since June, I wont get another chance to ever host a RM game like this without a co host in a looong time. This is EndGame for me



Well shoot girl I can't budge either. This is a long story, basically I been playing on bootleg classic WoW servers and waiting for an official one since 2010. This is my favorite game of all time and I been waiting nine years for this. Now I been working on this mafia game and planning to host it right before the game releases since it got announced in 2017. Once the game comes out I'll be too busy playing it to host anything.


----------



## Aries (Jul 21, 2019)

Im like Jazy Z...

Grand opening, grand closing
God damn your man Hov cracked the can open again
Who you goin' find doper than him with no pen
Just draw off inspiration
Soon you goin' see you can't replace him
With cheap imitations for these generations


----------



## Shizune (Jul 21, 2019)

Shoot originally it was supposed to include both in-game continents and be 50-something players.

Then WPK brought me to reality that I am not that girl to be hosting that big of a role madness game. I said I would never do something the size of RPG mafia again and that was 40 something players. So I divided the game into 2 games by continents.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 21, 2019)

Meaning, in the future I will host a Kalimdor version of this same game.

However...

we are uncertain as to _when _that will happen because we are getting an urge to host either HST manga mashup #5 OR a mythology mafia where players pick a religion and their role is a god from that religion.

So we might do those 2 things first and then finish this Warcraft game in the winter.

We'll see!


----------



## Didi (Jul 21, 2019)

Shizune said:


> Shoot originally it was supposed to include both in-game continents and be 50-something players.
> 
> Then WPK brought me to reality that I am not that girl to be hosting that big of a role madness game. I said I would never do something the size of RPG mafia again and that was 40 something players. So I divided the game into 2 games by continents.




RPG mafia was amazing, but I might be biased cuz I steamrolled it


----------



## Shizune (Jul 21, 2019)

Didi said:


> RPG mafia was amazing, but I might be biased cuz I steamrolled it



Giiirl I look back on RPG mafia as just a mess, like I was winging so much of it and by the end of it I was sooo sick of it. I can't believe I forgot for a moment that I vowed never to do a 40+ player game again, because back then I was OVER it.

You're gonna regret missing this game, however!


----------



## Hidden (Jul 21, 2019)

Didi said:


> RPG mafia was amazing, but I might be biased cuz I steamrolled it


Coooo! (Okosan remembers that wild goose chase we had Town going on the entire game )


----------



## Shizune (Jul 21, 2019)

Okosan said:


> Coooo! (Okosan remembers that wild goose chase we had Town going on the entire game )



Okosan why haven't you signed up for my game



You are a treasure of a player, you know


----------



## Aries (Jul 21, 2019)

Shizune said:


> Well shoot girl I can't budge either. This is a long story, basically I been playing on bootleg classic WoW servers and waiting for an official one since 2010. This is my favorite game of all time and I been waiting nine years for this. Now I been working on this mafia game and planning to host it right before the game releases since it got announced in 2017. Once the game comes out I'll be too busy playing it to host anything.



Understandable im in a time crutch aswell. Im not trying to cuck you or anyone else from hosting their game. This is the only free time will have aswell before my semester starts, Want to give players the role madness game they always wanted from me. Trying to kill 2 birds with 1 stone. Make a yugioh game and peeps want me to make a nf yugioh tournament


----------



## Hidden (Jul 21, 2019)

Shizune said:


> Okosan why haven't you signed up for my game
> 
> 
> 
> You are a treasure of a player, you know


COOO! (Well Okosan already signed up for Aries' game so he's waiting to judge what his situation will be like first. He'd rather not be in Favorites, Aries', and yours at the same time if he can help it)


----------



## Shizune (Jul 21, 2019)

Aries said:


> Understandable im in a time crutch aswell. Im not trying to cuck you or anyone else from hosting their game. This is the only free time will have aswell before my semester starts, Want to give players the role madness game they always wanted from me. Trying to kill 2 birds with 1 stone. Make a yugioh game and peeps want me to make a nf yugioh tournament



It's ok Aries do your thing, I would have signed up for your game if I weren't busy with my own. I loved Yugioh growing up.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 21, 2019)

Okosan said:


> COOO! (Well Okosan already signed up for Aries' game so he's waiting to judge what his situation will be like first. He'd rather not be in Favorites, Aries', and yours at the same time if he can help it)



Well how about this, my game isn't starting until favorites is over and I will run alternate phases with Aries.

I'm eager as hell to fill my signups so I can randomize roles and starting sending them out. It's always fun finding out who's gonna play what.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 21, 2019)

Girl you are one of my tried and true players and this game is two years in the making, you lost your mind if you think you're going down without a fight.

@Didi just lucky his ass won't even be here or I'd be letting him know too.


----------



## Didi (Jul 21, 2019)

yeah the only reason I'm not signing up is I don't want to be inactifagging while I'm living it up on some foreign sunny shore
Nitty's wrath would've compelled me otherwise


----------



## Shizune (Jul 21, 2019)

Didi said:


> yeah the only reason I'm not signing up is I don't want to be inactifagging while I'm living it up on some foreign sunny shore
> Nitty's wrath would've compelled me otherwise



And I still better not catch you posting while you're supposed to be away!


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 21, 2019)

RemChu said:


> I was about to tag you. How was jail?



I don't know if I should laugh or neg you.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 21, 2019)

It IS particularly disappointing that one of our most reliable and tenured players should happen to miss such an important game, but I also managed to bring Shark Skin and Law out for the occasion so I can't be too upset.


----------



## Aries (Jul 21, 2019)

Shizune said:


> It's ok Aries do your thing, I would have signed up for your game if I weren't busy with my own. I loved Yugioh growing up.



Its an unfortunate situation honestly, Even if we both are busy with our own games I feel we can help one another. We both need players in our games. Ill sign up for yours if you sign up for mine. Don't really have WoW knowledge but a mafia game is a mafia game and can play that.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 21, 2019)

Aries said:


> Its an unfortunate situation honestly, Even if we both are busy with our own games I feel we can help one another. We both need players in our games. Ill sign up for yours if you sign up for mine. Don't really have WoW knowledge but a mafia game is a mafia game and can play that.



Oh I'm sorry Aries but there's no way I can play and host at the same time. I'd be as useful as an unfilled slot.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 21, 2019)

@Aries I know your ass ain't gonna stop hosting..


----------



## Aries (Jul 21, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> @Aries I know your ass ain't gonna stop hosting..



I mean not yet but in terms of hosting a rm game without delays or a co host this will be it for a long while


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 21, 2019)

I see. And, well just wanna say:


It's over 9000 bitches.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 21, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> I see. And, well just wanna say:
> 
> 
> It's over 9000 bitches.



You talking about Iwandesu's nap-level?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 21, 2019)

Tiger said:


> You talking about Iwandesu's nap-level?



That and my post count. For sure.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 21, 2019)

hot take anything over 3 hours isn’t a nap your ass went through TWO sleep cycles already


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2019)

So, I've heard someone say they are having trouble getting notifications from replies in this thread. Is this happening to anyone else? 

It is possible it could be because the thread is too long so it bugged.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 22, 2019)

Havent experienced that, nope


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2019)

Sounds more like they got two notifications, but only saw one and then forgot there were ever two.

Get what I'm sayin?


----------



## Aries (Jul 22, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So, I've heard someone say they are having trouble getting notifications from replies in this thread. Is this happening to anyone else?
> 
> It is possible it could be because the thread is too long so it bugged.



It happens to me here and there


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2019)

I think I'm going to start a new convo thread, any objections?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2019)

Any logic behind the convo being at fault? Any second opinions saying "maybe people are just dumb?"?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2019)

Tiger said:


> Any logic behind the convo being at fault? Any second opinions saying "maybe people are just dumb?"?



More like "there is a slight chance the thread is bugged but no one is sure about it"


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 22, 2019)

Tiger said:


> Sounds more like they got two notifications, but only saw one and then forgot there were ever two.
> 
> Get what I'm sayin?



^Btw I'm also guessing it's because of this


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2019)

Well if you guys like this convo thread, we can wait and see if it happens again.

I don't have strong opinions about either option myself.


----------



## Aries (Jul 22, 2019)

If we are keeping the convo atleast change the title. Had it for a while

Episode V: The Last NonHostile Indie


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2019)

Also we are having a big Xenforo update in the next few months so I suspect this conversation about bugs may turn obsolete.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Also we are having a big Xenforo update in the next few months so I suspect this conversation about bugs may turn obsolete.



I'm prepared to be super annoyed for three days, then fine with it.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 22, 2019)

Convo name change would be cool, we've had this one for a while now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 22, 2019)

Episode 5: The Last Indie


----------



## Didi (Jul 22, 2019)

Why ep 5 not 8

wait why is this one ep 4 but with ep 7 title


----------



## Aries (Jul 22, 2019)

Lots of new peeps signing up for ygo. Maybe im paranoid but not sure if legit or dupes. @Dragon D. Luffy look into it for me plx


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 22, 2019)

no clue


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 22, 2019)

Didi said:


> Why ep 5 not 8
> 
> wait why is this one ep 4 but with ep 7 title



no clue

fucking mafia game hard conditioning me


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2019)

The Last Pro-Town Indie?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 22, 2019)

if its gonna be an extended title then it definitely has to be non-hostile


----------



## Magic (Jul 22, 2019)

Aries said:


> Lots of new peeps signing up for ygo. Maybe im paranoid but not sure if legit or dupes. @Dragon D. Luffy look into it for me plx



/in

Tad strange for sure.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2019)

Aries said:


> Lots of new peeps signing up for ygo. Maybe im paranoid but not sure if legit or dupes. @Dragon D. Luffy look into it for me plx



I've seen @Funnygurl555 and @Rej in other sites. But I'll check the rest. Probably people from other sites too, though.


----------



## Magic (Jul 22, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I've seen @Funnygurl555 and @Rej in other sites. But I'll check the rest. Probably people from other sites too, though.


I don't like these new faces. Tell them to go back where they came from.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2019)

RemChu said:


> I don't like these new faces. Tell them to go back where they came from.



I dunno man funnygurl is pretty funny.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 22, 2019)

Maybe throw a dice to decide new name


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2019)

Also

You don't want deny all those new people the chance to begin their NF mafia experience with a classic CR game do you

That's baptism right there.


----------



## Aries (Jul 22, 2019)

RemChu said:


> /in
> 
> Tad strange for sure.



Coming out of retirement yet 

Tho in srsness yeah was like a bit strange since it happened so suddenly. If they are new peeps they picked out my best game to play


----------



## Magic (Jul 22, 2019)

Aries said:


> Coming out of retirement yet
> 
> Tho in srsness yeah was like a bit strange since it happened so suddenly. If they are new peeps they picked out my best game to play



Yeah guess they are new guys from a different mafia forum. Should be good players to boot.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2019)

I mean I started mine with Teen Titans.

It's a cycle. You sign up, then play, then get traumatized for life, but after the period of anger and PTSD ends, you want more. Before you know it, you are hosting Favs and becoming the forum's mod. Role Madness becomes part of your soul and you never look at mafia the same way again.


----------



## Aries (Jul 22, 2019)

It honestly should be a rule to start your nf mafia with a cr game. Look at the players who have all started in a cr game

@Santi 
@Underworld Broker 
@Dragon D. Luffy 
@poutanko 
Marcos Spirit
The Void
Etc

They've gone out and made a name for themselves


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 22, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I mean I started mine with Teen Titans.
> 
> It's a cycle. You sign up, then play, then get traumatized for life, but after the period of anger and PTSD ends, you want more. Before you know it, you are hosting Favs and becoming the forum's mod. Role Madness becomes part of your soul and you never look at mafia the same way again.



I haven't gotten traumatized tho


----------



## Didi (Jul 22, 2019)

I'm glad I started playing mafia before CR even existed or I never would've played again probably


----------



## Magic (Jul 22, 2019)

Aries said:


> Coming out of retirement yet


----------



## Aries (Jul 22, 2019)

There's an old saying in Tennessee - I know it's in Texas - probably in Tennessee that says fool me once, shame on - shame on you.
If you fool me we can't get fooled again-J. "Didi" Cole


----------



## Aries (Jul 22, 2019)

Honestly this would be the perfect one off game if feeling burnt out. It has everything you could ask for. Closed set up for the most part so no role revealing so peeps have to scum hunt. Lots of abilities but their not all available from the start. You have to survive long enough to unlock them all. A host that has the free time to actually process the actions. New players and creative game set up. 

Ita basically a game wad has wanted from me. Its the least CR role madness game


----------



## Nataly (Jul 22, 2019)

If you fool me once, shame on you
If you fool me twice, shame on me


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 22, 2019)

Considering I'm not dumb and I'm not stupid. I would sit here and watch the thread get replies and me not get notified. So it's not that I don't know what I am doing.

And guess what: none of these notifications came up whatsoever for me. Just dragon Luffy first question about it.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2019)

Why would anyone want to be notified that someone posted in the convo thread? That shit would drive me crazy.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2019)

Nataly said:


> If you fool me once, shame on you
> If you fool me twice, shame on me


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 22, 2019)

Because that's what it supposed to do when you watch the thread.


----------



## Nataly (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2019)

I watch this thread but that only means I get a shortcut to it in the watched threads page.

I only get notifications when someone quotes/mention/rates me.


----------



## Nataly (Jul 22, 2019)

I have never had any problems with getting alerts from this thread


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 22, 2019)

I'm getting some alerts now though...so it seems fine. For the most part.


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 22, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Considering I'm not dumb and I'm not stupid. I would sit here and watch the thread get replies and me not get notified. So it's not that I don't know what I am doing.
> 
> And guess what: none of these notifications came up whatsoever for me. Just dragon Luffy first question about it.


Did you check the thread at all after DDL posted or did you clear the alert for it?

I watch the thread and my last alert for this thread since logging in was RemChu's post here:

There have been 10 posts since but I only get the one alert from RemChu as the alert takes me to the first post I missed since logging in. If I mouse over the alert and don't view the thread, then the next new post will give me a new alert. You shouldn't be getting 10 alerts for every single post, it's one alert for the first new post.

I think quotes or mentions override this as they are directed at you. A general post without a quote should be one alert.


----------



## Nataly (Jul 22, 2019)

Another thing I have noticed is that when you are already in the thread of your interest and quoting or replying to posts and you have someone else post in the same thread and get alert for it even though you are already in the thread and can see that exact post you are being alerted for, if you don't click on it (even though you have already seen it), you don't get alerts after that either.


----------



## Rej (Jul 22, 2019)

Aries said:


> Lots of new peeps signing up for ygo. Maybe im paranoid but not sure if legit or dupes. @Dragon D. Luffy look into it for me plx


Not a dupe, I just made an account to play mafia here, I also play in other enviroments actively. I am lurking here literally for weeks until the game starts. So I am always available, if you have any questions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 22, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Did you check the thread at all after DDL posted or did you clear the alert for it?
> 
> I watch the thread and my last alert for this thread since logging in was RemChu's post here:
> 
> ...



Well, that's just the thing. Until I redid the watch and unwatch part. The thing is every reply in every other thread I get a notification for regardless if its ten or five posts. That's why I think it's wacky. I'll take the recent nbd thread I was in. I got every alert for everytime someone replied not directed to me. It's not a big deal, just made no sense to me.


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 22, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Well, that's just the thing. Until I redid the watch and unwatch part. The thing is every reply in every other thread I get a notification for regardless if its ten or five posts. That's why I think it's wacky. I'll take the recent nbd thread I was in. I got every alert for everytime someone replied not directed to me. It's not a big deal, just made no sense to me.


Strange.

I know that there are some occasions where people said they weren't getting notifications for threads they were following. @Rinoa has mentioned it a few times regarding the Name Change thread (which is why it's better to tag her if you want a name change), so it's possible there's an issue somewhere.

Then again this site seems to have sporadic issues. I think last night the server had issues and people couldn't post at all.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Considering I'm not dumb and I'm not stupid



I am HOWLING y'all


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2019)

Something just dawned on me y'all

_I _should do Favorites after Gooby and Didi do it next year


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2019)

I always said I didn't want to do it

But how could I _not_?

Let's face it ladies when it comes to hosting, I am _that bitch_!

My legacy feels incomplete until I do a Favorites


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2019)

Full 12 hours after the day phase ends, and we're all just standing around looking at each other.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2019)

Wait did Laix and Olivia never do Favorites?



Favorites by Laix and Olivia is the game we DESERVE


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2019)

Tiger said:


> Full 12 hours after the day phase ends, and we're all just standing around looking at each other.



Wasn't WPK supposed to cohost and didn't he bail?

Shoot let me do Favorites, I'm gonna have 6 cohosts, an assistant and some strippers.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2019)

Actually we are upset with @Laix right now because I sent him a PM and his tired old ass ignored it!


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2019)

Oh nevermind I just saw he hasn't been on since March.

Well his avatar is cute! Y'all know Laix was always that Photoshop girl.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2019)

WAIT

Favorites by @Tiger and me

a CONCEPT


----------



## Tiger (Jul 23, 2019)

The next 2 Faves are called for, Didi/Wad, then Aries/Plat.

One rumored to be rolling back the power creep, and the other rumored to be bringing it back so hard it kills the franchise forever.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 23, 2019)

Shizune said:


> I am HOWLING y'all



Anyways, moving on. 

Well, the next year faves are gonna be fucking wack. Atleast, the following year it atleast will be redeemed.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 23, 2019)

Tiger said:


> The next 2 Faves are called for, Didi/Wad, then Aries/Plat.
> 
> One rumored to be rolling back the power creep, and the other rumored to be bringing it back so hard it kills the franchise forever.



Didi and WAD are gonna give Faves comeback year, just you watch!

@Didi @is a and you hoes better do Melisandre right, she lends herself well to low-power games you just gotta nail her.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 23, 2019)

Don't do Melisandre like season 8 did her, ok!


----------



## Shizune (Jul 23, 2019)

Bitch I want prophecies, I want visions, bitch, I want FALSE prophecies too, I want fake abilities that exaggerate her power to the other players. I need y'all to give me what I NEED with this role! I need her to be crazy, kinda lying, but kinda good-intentioned, semi-accurate visions, misleading prophecies, the whole bit! Give it to me!!!


----------



## Shizune (Jul 23, 2019)

Melisandre is like MADE for a low-powered setup. So I am so ready to judge y'all based on how she turns out!


----------



## Shizune (Jul 23, 2019)

Lord y'all already know WAD about to make this bitch a 50% chance faith healer and call it a damn day...


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 23, 2019)

shit, about to just unfollow the thread at this point.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 23, 2019)

@Platinum when are we getting lovecraft pt.2? This halloween?


----------



## Shizune (Jul 23, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> @Platinum when are we getting lovecraft pt.2? This halloween?



Now _that _is a good question!


----------



## Aries (Jul 23, 2019)

Platinum went mad trying to make a proper sequel. Quite ironic considering the theme


----------



## Aries (Jul 23, 2019)

Let this Favs games be a lesson to those who want to host a favs games. Get a co host, take the time to really prepare the game between the time you make the sign ups and when you start the game. You cant wing it nor can you be unprepared.

Don't get to crazy with your mechanics or you will lose your mind keeping track of them


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> @Platinum when are we getting lovecraft pt.2? This halloween?





Shizune said:


> Now _that _is a good question!



*_glances at my 80% complete game.


_
In this age of role madness, is it up to me to show the mafia community what real madness is?


----------



## Shizune (Jul 23, 2019)

Platinum girl come sign up for my game too, you were an iconic part of one of my previous Warcraft games and we need you to come be your iconic self again darling


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 23, 2019)

Platinum said:


> *_glances at my 80% complete game.
> 
> 
> _
> In this age of role madness, is it up to me to show the mafia community what real madness is?


Considering the accolades of your first? Yes. Only you have been able to deliver such balanced games as I, whilst delivering the role madness. October hallows you.


----------



## Aries (Jul 23, 2019)

You should finish it up Plat or be 1 of the hosts that hosts one of the Big 4 Mafia Games.

Clash of the Hosts or NF Mafia Cups the spiritual successor to Platinum Cups


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2019)

Damn, now looking at my old sheet I forgot how proud I was of a role I came up with. Too bad I can't just pull and Aries and do a role preview, because it would spoil too big of a surprise. Would like to show someone it though .

I'll try to commit to Lovecraft 2 for Halloween.



Shizune said:


> Platinum girl come sign up for my game too, you were an iconic part of one of my previous Warcraft games and we need you to come be your iconic self again darling



This is true. If you are fine with me giving like 35% of my power level, i'm in.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 23, 2019)

Platinum said:


> This is true. If you are fine with me giving like 35% of my power level, i'm in.



Then you in girl! You already know you gotta play at 35% power just to be fair to these other girls and give them a chance!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2019)

Aries said:


> You should finish it up Plat or be 1 of the hosts that hosts one of the Big 4 Mafia Games.
> 
> Clash of the Hosts or NF Mafia Cups the spiritual successor to Platinum Cups



I'll return to the Platinum Cup when we achieve our spiritual destiny and get DDJ to play mafia. Then it will be fun to shitpost mafia section fluff again.


----------



## Aries (Jul 23, 2019)

Ya hosts should also be lining up aswell to do these big 4 community games.

Spring-MafiaMania
Summer-Favorites
Clash of Hosts and NF Mafia Cups should be our big games for Fall and Winter


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2019)

Shizune said:


> Then you in girl! You already know you gotta play at 35% power just to be fair to these other girls and give them a chance!



It is the only hope I can give to people that have failed to surpass the old generation of mafia. They can only defeat us once the constant grind of entropy and time has dulled us from our peaks.

My last time going all out will be when I burn this section to the ground with favs 11. 17 levels of kills, 8 tiers of lynches. Status effects that you need to roll dice tables to comprehend. All bogged down with an intense metanarrative arg that spans posts going back to the original mafia fc. So only slightly less convoluted than the current favs game.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2019)

Aries said:


> Ya hosts should also be lining up aswell to do these big 4 community games.
> 
> Spring-MafiaMania
> Summer-Favorites
> Clash of Hosts and NF Mafia Cups should be our big games for Fall and Winter



I'm too much of a part timer now Aries. I can put out 1-2 games a year, tops. 

Unless you count me shitting out the standoffs... which maybe i'll run one more after Lovecraft.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 23, 2019)

Aries said:


> Let this Favs games be a lesson to those who want to host a favs games. Get a co host, take the time to really prepare the game between the time you make the sign ups and when you start the game. You cant wing it nor can you be unprepared.
> 
> Don't get to crazy with your mechanics or you will lose your mind keeping track of them


I was abandoned by both my Co-Host and Advisor


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2019)

iwandesu said:


> I was abandoned by both my Co-Host and Advisor





*Punished Iwan - A Man Denied His Co-Hosts*​


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2019)

Seriously though, mad props staying through it Iwan. I would have bailed NGL.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 23, 2019)

like what even happened with @White Wolf lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 23, 2019)

i mean idr white wolf caring about mafia in all of 2019


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 23, 2019)

Anyway im happy i actualled heard @Tiger and tonned down my roles
There were several roles which had only once per cycle abilities and very few really difficult to deal with
There WERE however a couple mechanics that were an absolute mistake (completely impossible to keep on with) good lord


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 23, 2019)

is a said:


> i mean idr white wolf caring about mafia in all of 2019


Favorites is a weird game where you sub in with years off advance
Me and him subbed together 2 years ago
Should i predict he would insta bail out ?
Maybe 
Could i predict WPK would do the same ?
Fuck me lol


----------



## Aries (Jul 23, 2019)

iwandesu said:


> I was abandoned by both my Co-Host and Advisor



I understand, was in your shoes 2 years ago with my favs. My co host left and had to do it on my own. This is like deja vu. The one thing ill say is it will eventually pass but your gonna be a but apathetic on hosting for a bit


----------



## Shizune (Jul 23, 2019)

Aries said:


> Ya hosts should also be lining up aswell to do these big 4 community games.
> 
> Spring-MafiaMania
> Summer-Favorites
> Clash of Hosts and NF Mafia Cups should be our big games for Fall and Winter



Girl I don't even know what MafiaMania and Mafia Cup are

I could do CotH but I'd have to be in charge this time, the reason I bailed out last time is I didn't feel like I had enough control over which roles went in

You know what I miss is those annual Manga Mashup games. We should bring those back


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 23, 2019)

Im extremely thankful for @Emberguard and @Degaforce 
Seriously, @Degaforce has been a BRO completely saving my ass on the most extressful part of hosting (picking all actions so you can plan the night phase)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 23, 2019)

Aries said:


> I understand, was in your shoes 2 years ago with my favs. My co host left and had to do it on my own. This is like deja vu. The one thing ill say is it will eventually pass but your gonna be a but apathetic on hosting for a bit


I cant even believe you actually lasted until cycle 4/5 (?) without @Hachibi
And i really cant blame your endgame bomb at this post


----------



## Shizune (Jul 23, 2019)

iwandesu said:


> Im extremely thankful for @Emberguard and @Degaforce
> Seriously, @Degaforce has been a BRO completely saving my ass on the most extressful part of hosting (picking all actions so you can plan the night phase)



We do love Emberguard and Degaforce, two of our section's oldest and finest!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2019)

Shizune said:


> Girl I don't even know what MafiaMania and Mafia Cup are
> 
> I could do CotH but I'd have to be in charge this time, the reason I bailed out last time is I didn't feel like I had enough control over which roles went in
> 
> You know what I miss is those annual Manga Mashup games. We should bring those back



I think Mafia Cup is basically Aries take on my Platinum Cup concept, though I don't know if you were around for it. Not that it matters, as it never finished as it was a huge pain in my ass :heston. I wrote like 30 pages of shitpost fluff for members as part of a tournament of based on winning in 5 person generic games and got burned out and ran away from mafia for a year .


----------



## Shizune (Jul 23, 2019)

Platinum said:


> I think Mafia Cup is basically Aries take on my Platinum Cup concept, though I don't know if you were around for it. Not that it matters, as it never finished as it was a huge pain in my ass :heston. I wrote like 30 pages of shitpost fluff for members as part of a tournament of based on winning in 5 person generic games and got burned out and ran away from mafia for a year .



bitch what kind of mess rofl


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2019)

Shizune said:


> bitch what kind of mess rofl



Shitposting mafia mythology and being a pretentious writing asshole is like half the fun in hosting games for me. That was it taken to the maximum, back when ol Platinum was at his apex.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2019)

Its something I have honestly thought about doing again, but its a little too self-aggrandizing at this point in time. Like no one new gives a fuck about homestuck, azn, or spyher, and I don't know enough about the new players to give a shit about shitposting the deepest mafia lore for them.


----------



## Aries (Jul 23, 2019)

Shizune said:


> Girl I don't even know what MafiaMania and Mafia Cup are
> 
> I could do CotH but I'd have to be in charge this time, the reason I bailed out last time is I didn't feel like I had enough control over which roles went in
> 
> You know what I miss is those annual Manga Mashup games. We should bring those back



MafiaMania was a game i made a few months ago. 3-4 hosts. 20-25 players. We would basically make any mafia game under the MafiaMania banner. After 4-5 games we round up the points and who ever got the most points for winning/mvp nods would be the years NF Mafia Champion. 

Next CoTH we will be letting players decide the theme. Only 4 hosts will be needed. Each of us getting a certain cap so its even. No submissions


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 23, 2019)

homestuck 
sphyer 
Azn


----------



## Shizune (Jul 23, 2019)

Yeah nah girl I learned my lesson last time I tried to help with COTH, I gotta either be in charge or not do it at all. I'm particular about my games like that


----------



## Shizune (Jul 23, 2019)

Y'all Azn still plays my games when I PM her lmfaoo

We love an icon


----------



## Aries (Jul 23, 2019)

iwandesu said:


> I cant even believe you actually lasted until cycle 4/5 (?) without @Hachibi
> And i really cant blame your endgame bomb at this post



Yeah, the worst part was around that time i was taking like 8-9 classes. I had no free time in the slightest. I did most of the actions on my phone. The sad thing is marcos and I actually had a cool concept which didnt end up using since he left. The concept was used tho to make console wars game made.

I feel your pain man. Dont let it get you down. Did the best you could under your circumstances


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2019)

Shizune said:


> Y'all Azn still plays my games when I PM her lmfaoo
> 
> We love an icon


Does she? 

I remember being hype as fuck when you got her for a game...

Then she ghosted it


----------



## Shizune (Jul 23, 2019)

Platinum said:


> Does she?
> 
> I remember being hype as fuck when you got her for a game...
> 
> Then she ghosted it



Yeah girl I never got over her ghosting my ass last time that's why I ain't never try and pull her again lmfao


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 23, 2019)

It's only legit if it's fairly just. And, these legends aren't legends anymore.

They wouldn't survive in the current landscape.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2019)

I just want to see azn out her scum faction out of spite one last time


----------



## Aries (Jul 23, 2019)

Clash of Hosts III: Civil War

Team Aries vs Team Platinum


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 23, 2019)

@Lord Melkor 

what are u doing lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 23, 2019)

getting a rating from favorites TWO game thread has me like 

wh-wha...?


----------



## Magic (Jul 23, 2019)

iwandesu said:


> like what even happened with @White Wolf lol


He stopped playing mafia a long time ago and stopped posting regularly on nf. He has moved on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 23, 2019)

He got a girlfriend rosey palms


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 23, 2019)

Good riddance I say.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2019)

White Wolf couldn't take the fact that I spurned his romantic overtures. So sad.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 23, 2019)

Shizune said:


> Yeah nah girl I learned my lesson last time I tried to help with COTH, I gotta either be in charge or not do it at all. I'm particular about my games like that


Are you tryna throw salt at us?


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 23, 2019)

Lmao White wolf finally said fuck bestiality laws and married his dogs.


----------



## Aries (Jul 23, 2019)

The lesson here is dont trust a Wolf in sheeps clothing


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2019)

I didn't even remember that I put in for the last coh. Probably because my roles tend on the more subdued side


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2019)

How poetic will it be when I troll the untrollable Aries and abandon him to host another favorites alone ?


----------



## Aries (Jul 23, 2019)

Clash of hosts doesnt need 10 hosts. Thats too many cooks. Should be 2-4 hosts max honestly


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 23, 2019)

i guess when there’s that many hosts there tends to be a...clash


----------



## Lord Melkor (Jul 23, 2019)

is a said:


> @Lord Melkor
> 
> what are u doing lol



Sorry, was browsing through my phone  trying to see if previous Favorites games were as insane as the current one, might have clicked by accident.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2019)

I feel they only got really retarded power level wise around the 4th one. 

I remember my vader role from favs 2 or some shit not being all that impressive.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2019)

I went back to look and my fucking god the Platinum Cup was in 2011 .

My fucking life .


----------



## Didi (Jul 23, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> shit, about to just unfollow the thread at this point.



Go ahead, I can assure you that you won't be missed


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 23, 2019)

Didi said:


> Go ahead, I can assure you that you won't be missed


Aww babygirl, I am still gonna be here. Posting and beautiful neg. I intend to sign up. Don't worry! I love you too!!!


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 23, 2019)

Shizune said:


> Yeah nah girl I learned my lesson last time I tried to help with COTH, I gotta either be in charge or not do it at all. I'm particular about my games like that


I mean you did like one role or something (addmittedly, a good one) so is not like you were that invested to begin with
And i actually did like clash of hosts
@Dr. White helped tons with that one


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 23, 2019)

Didi said:


> Go ahead, I can assure you that you won't be missed


Come on lol
Can you two be like civil with each other ?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 23, 2019)

iwandesu said:


> Come on lol
> Can you two be like civil with each other ?



Nope. And, it's common knowledge among staff that we don't. But, yet here we are. And, nothing will be done about it either.

But, boy let me say something out the way. I'd be banned faster than you can smack someone's mom.


----------



## Didi (Jul 23, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Aww babygirl, I am still gonna be here. Posting and beautiful neg. I intend to sign up. Don't worry! I love you too!!!



I mean you can try, but you're not gonna be given a role? You're banned from my games



Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Nope. And, it's common knowledge among staff that we don't. But, yet here we are. And, nothing will be done about it either.
> 
> But, boy let me say something out the way. I'd be banned faster than you can smack someone's mom.



That's not something to be proud of


----------



## Didi (Jul 23, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> You can neg, boohoo, cry, make a scene all you want. Grow the fuck up, crybaby ass ^ (use bro



It's incredibly funny that you don't realize the irony of this statement

Anyway, I have no intention of playing along with your tantrum, back to the ignorelist it is


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2019)

Interest check on a potential Standoff 3, running at the end of August?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 23, 2019)

Didi said:


> It's incredibly funny that you don't realize the irony of this statement
> 
> Anyway, I have no intention of playing along with your tantrum, back to the *ignore list* it is.





Fixed that for you.

Oh, and by the way: Nice attempt at bait. It failed. But, nice try. We all seen this for the last couple years:

You unignore me, try to bait. you attempt at trying to bait. Then when you see it doesn't work you add me back to the ignore list like I'm gonna be so upset about it. I am not. You aren't that important man. You aren't. I'm not. None of us here are. We are just a bunch of people on a forum making post.

I'm the one throwing a tantrum, but, aren't you the one putting people on ignore list? Uningoring me to try and bait, run ya mouth, adding me back to it. Aren't you the one talking about I am banned from your games? You don't even make games for real. You can't ban someone from games you don't make, or rather I wouldn't join anyway.

But, just remember. Favorites aren't yours. It's Narutoforums. It's this mafia sections game. You didn't come up with the concept. It isn't yours. THIS is our wrestlemania of mafia. You think you are gonna keep me out of this you are smoking dope. You just happen to be the host selected for it for the current year.

If you can act your age, once in your lifetime. This would be the time. But, I know that's a hard concept for you. I'm not the one throwing a tantrum. You are. You are being the childish one during all of this. I'm the only one in this exchange willing to overlook the fact I don't like your superficial ass to join a game on a community I do like. Now, who is the childish one throwing a tantrum?

I believe it's you.


----------



## Didi (Jul 23, 2019)

Platinum said:


> Interest check on a potential Standoff 3, running at the end of August?



mite be interested


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 23, 2019)

Platinum said:


> Interest check on a potential Standoff 3, running at the end of August?



I'll be interested too.



We got a whole year in a half baby!!!


----------



## poutanko (Jul 23, 2019)

Platinum said:


> Interest check on a potential Standoff 3, running at the end of August?


In
Add WPK's name in there

I want his blood!!!


----------



## poutanko (Jul 23, 2019)

Negging him is not enough

He must die!


----------



## poutanko (Jul 23, 2019)

DIE!!!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 23, 2019)

Platinum said:


> Interest check on a potential Standoff 3, running at the end of August?



/*in*terested


----------



## Aries (Jul 23, 2019)

So after having a discussion with plat we have decided on the spiritual successor of the Platinum Cups. The NF Mafia League. A "Generic" Mafia Tournament pitting "mafia teams" against one another in 8-12 player generic games to determine the best mafia team on Nf. 

How do to determine these teams you ask? With the roll of a dice, when signing up you will roll a dice. The players with the highest dice roll will be a Team Captain and we will have a live draft where they draft players for their teams. The Top 2 teams with the most points from the Mafia Section and The Alley will face off in the Finals. Our Very own Mafia Super Bowl to determine the winner


----------



## Tiger (Jul 23, 2019)

Lord Melkor said:


> Sorry, was browsing through my phone  trying to see if previous Favorites games were as insane as the current one, might have clicked by accident.



Firsto dabesto.

My victory was so sweet I contracted diabetes.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 23, 2019)

Fun fact I have only played Favorites 2, 6-8 

And won all of them 

Even clipping a co-MVP for 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jul 23, 2019)

um weird flex but ok


----------



## Santí (Jul 23, 2019)

iwandesu said:


> I cant even believe you actually lasted until cycle 4/5 (?) without @Hachibi
> And i really cant blame your endgame bomb at this post



Hachibi fucked that game harder than CR ever could have


----------



## Aries (Jul 23, 2019)

Still waiting on Zamasu to appear to end Favs 9


----------



## Magic (Jul 23, 2019)

Whitewolf was mod of this section no?

His absence led to Iwan being a mod here, but Iwan is busy in obd so he was like lol what? which lead to DDL being a mod here. So obv ww is not around.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 23, 2019)

WW is moving to another country or something like that.


----------



## Magic (Jul 23, 2019)

> *Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 3, Guests: 37)*
> 
> ... and 1 more



What the fuck?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 23, 2019)

RemChu said:


> What the fuck?



I'd guess bots.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 24, 2019)

remchu


----------



## Shizune (Jul 24, 2019)

teeeters


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 24, 2019)

nitty scott


----------



## Shizune (Jul 25, 2019)

y'all I don't wanna be in school no more I wanna be a stripper and earn my money the natural way


----------



## Shizune (Jul 25, 2019)

like all I listen to is stripper music. I was made for this, the fuck


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 25, 2019)

how come my avatar can't get bigger now hmm

but also @Shizune i support ur dreams go for it


----------



## Aries (Jul 25, 2019)

Im very excited about this yugioh game. Even though for the most part have the roles done feel like i can still squeeze in a character or 2. First time in a long while am enjoying making the roles for every character in. If this is my final game can truly host then might aswell go out in a bang


----------



## Shizune (Jul 25, 2019)

Bitch I should revive Manga Mashup

And I wanna go like, full broken roles with it

But I would want a cohost, like someone to really go even with me on making roles, to really elevate this to the status it deserves

We coming for Favorites wig, Law and Tiger and them are shaking


----------



## Shizune (Jul 25, 2019)

But who I'm gonna cohost with

WPK turned me down to cohost RPG Mafia 2 back in the day so his hoe ass can go host his own game (spoiler: he hasn't hosted a game since the Clinton era)

Tiger is about to be retired as hell with his heterosexual, reproducing self

You can't get into a damn thing with Melodie without her turning into Casper the Ghost and vanishing on your ass

White Wolf done moved out the country

WAD doesn't do role madness like that

...

@Platinum it's you and me for Manga Mashup bitch!


----------



## Shizune (Jul 25, 2019)

No I'm like dead serious about this though. I'm about to put up signups and everything.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 25, 2019)

And you know what fuck a cohost, these are Laix's games, the only people who can do this series justice is me and Olivia periodt!


----------



## Shizune (Jul 25, 2019)

And maybe Law but his ass would still need us to do the gfx!


----------



## Shizune (Jul 25, 2019)

Nah I'm just playing about the gfx. First of all, let me let y'all know my broke ass uses GIMP and I haven't even updated it literally since 2014. Laix and Olivia were classy ladies who used photoshop, bitch one time I asked Olivia how to do some borders she used to do, and she had to say she couldn't help me with my broke-down GIMP using self.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 25, 2019)

But ooh bitch let me bust this ol GIMP out and see what she can do, y'all know my banners and all that gotta me some kinda on point if I'm gon try and continue a Laix series.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 25, 2019)

*gasp* she actually did it!



what a scandalous bitch!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 25, 2019)

Shizune said:


> But who I'm gonna cohost with
> 
> WPK turned me down to cohost RPG Mafia 2 back in the day so his hoe ass can go host his own game (spoiler: he hasn't hosted a game since the Clinton era)
> 
> ...



@Dragomir has been trying to host a game for months and he's like 17 so he has more free time than all of us combined.

@Dr. White makes good games and he's organized. He picked up the slack of CotH2 when you ghosted.

@RemChu is also wanting to become host he could enjoy the learning experience.

@Katsuargi was wanting to host a game too.


----------



## Katsuargi (Jul 25, 2019)

I tried. Didn't get enough interest in a reasonable time frame.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 25, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Dr. White makes good games and he's organized. He picked up the slack of CotH2 when you ghosted.



Oop


----------



## Shizune (Jul 25, 2019)

well the one role I DID give was worth a dozen of y'alls' so I didn't leave any slack anyhow!


----------



## Shizune (Jul 25, 2019)

Anyway on the subject at hand, I will consider a cohost if someone would rather do that than play, but it's probably gotta be someone who is ready to go 50/50 with me on this.


----------



## Aries (Jul 25, 2019)

If im not burned out by then i can probably. After this game not really gonna be able to do rm games without a another person helping


----------



## Aries (Jul 25, 2019)

Since Shizune will be using anime/manga clash of hosts themes to choose from will be

1: Comic Books
2: Live Action Films
3: Live Action T.V  
4: Video Games
5: Western Animation
6: Mythologies
7: Music


----------



## Didi (Jul 25, 2019)

@is a you didn't even stay dead
why seethe so much


----------



## Shizune (Jul 25, 2019)

Didi said:


> @is a you didn't even stay dead
> why seethe so much



I agree, if he's going to act this way he needs to change his username back to MAD!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 26, 2019)

what does a co host do


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 26, 2019)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> what does a co host do



for me
ban insurance


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 26, 2019)

is a said:


> for me
> ban insurance


----------



## Aries (Jul 26, 2019)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> what does a co host do



They mostly just count the votes, they also notify players when the phase starts and ends. If the host isnt on for the most part they may process some actions though majority dont unless they had a hand in making the roles


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2019)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> what does a co host do



Every host may ask for something slightly different.

I'd ask a co-host to be in charge of vote counts and voting fuckery/lynches. I may ask them to start a phase or end a phase for me if I can't be home.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 26, 2019)

aight lit count me in @Shizune


----------



## Shizune (Jul 26, 2019)

these girls LIED to you

I'm looking for a cohost to literally help me make half the game, not just count votes or whatever l0l


----------



## Shizune (Jul 26, 2019)

when you get an email about your student loans


----------



## Aries (Jul 26, 2019)

@Superman why didnt you join my yugioh game?  the one game where have a co-host and have free time to do a game and you didnt join


----------



## Shizune (Jul 26, 2019)

I know I said this yesterday in another thread but I just want to say it again

TRINA IS A TOP 5 OF ALL TIME RAPPER


----------



## Didi (Jul 26, 2019)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> what does a co host do



depends on the main host
for some, it mostly includes the minutiae they don't want to do like votecounts and phase reminders etc

for others, it's a tool to help bridge timezone gaps so that actions keep getting processed even when they're sleeping

And for others still, they're involved in the entire process of designing the game


----------



## Shizune (Jul 26, 2019)

Didi said:


> And for others still, they're involved in the entire process of designing the game


----------



## Shizune (Jul 26, 2019)

Y'all the girl from City Girls wrote the lyrics "pussy pink, breast cancer" and I haven't been the same since



Then she went to jail. The corrupt American justice system keeping down black geniuses as usual!


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 27, 2019)

Zombieland Saga S2 announced


----------



## Cromer (Jul 27, 2019)

Just popping in, saying hi


----------



## Tiger (Jul 27, 2019)

Cromer said:


> Just popping in, saying hi



Hey Cromer, how's it going?


----------



## Aries (Jul 27, 2019)

@Cromer if gonna be back for a bit. Up to be a sub/replacement for my game? About to start it monday


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2019)

I think Iwan decided Aries wasn't Aries enough, and since we all like Aries, he put Aries in our Aries and made it extra Aries.

It's not dull, I'll say that.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2019)

Mafia powercreep in a nutshell. 

I remember the days when people thought my games had too much power, because I had no generics in my games and gave everyone a single vanilla role


----------



## Shizune (Jul 28, 2019)

_you could just ask Ken!
he be like, "hadouken!"
_
I will NEVER recover from this lyric


----------



## Shizune (Jul 28, 2019)

Ok I know Iggy is trash or whatever but


You CANNOT

CANNOT tell me this is not a BOP of the HIGHEST degree


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 28, 2019)

im mostly responsible for the initial nf mafia power creep back in 2011/2012 

but then yeah everyone else after went nuts

especially laix


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 28, 2019)

that said all the more props to @Tiger with assistance from ditch king kiba and @Emberguard for favorites 8

the game was definitely heavy hitting in role madness but it was also pretty well fucking balanced which is a testament to the work that was put in and maintained for that game


----------



## Aries (Jul 28, 2019)

Im not gonna lie have had a good laugh out of this favs. Kinda saw the writing on the wall by day 2. I know plat and me have joked about a favs 7 sequel or hd remix. Wasnt expecting someone would make favs 7.5


----------



## Didi (Jul 28, 2019)

>my pink floyd submission also got in
Nice


----------



## Didi (Jul 28, 2019)

btw @is a 
can we make a promise right now that next year, near to all of our roles WON'T require scrolling to read fully

like goddamn
this is too much for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 28, 2019)

i think the general idea of favorites X the 10th anniversary is to restore favorites to a more palatable form of role madness yeah where it’s still a crazy amount of abilities but not so much where people are going to lose their minds and lose track of the game

to speak nothing of the hosts who would also have to be burdened with balancing it and interpreting ability interactions 

i think it will be established on a baseline of...favorites I itself as far as power scale goes


----------



## Didi (Jul 28, 2019)

yes that was also my idea

Preserve the awesomeness of seeing a favourite of yours made into a role

But not having every role have a bajillions passives and actives

Roles can be true to character while still being simple, there's an elegance in that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Jul 28, 2019)

and ofc that means simple for current fav standards
still gonna be crazy role madness compared to normal games


----------



## Didi (Jul 28, 2019)

Damn, shit getting real spicy in Favs


Also dammit wad, did you have to reveal I was still around?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 28, 2019)

and also a fuckton of players 

will initiate a mafia outreach program to bring players in

and players back 

OJ players
alley players
retired players (THE RETURN OF SPHYER!) 

playerlist wise im hoping for it to be THE BIGGEST favorites yet


----------



## Didi (Jul 28, 2019)

is a said:


> and also a fuckton of players
> 
> will initiate a mafia outreach program to bring players in
> 
> ...




well ofc
being the best 2 oldfags (or part of the best 3 I suppose with Law), we have the means and the reach to draw in the best crowd


----------



## Shizune (Jul 28, 2019)

Didi said:


> Roles can be true to character while still being simple, there's an elegance in that



Girl this is what I been saying damn near 6 years now, get your own thing!


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2019)

is a said:


> i think the general idea of favorites X the 10th anniversary is to restore favorites to a more palatable form of role madness yeah where it’s still a crazy amount of abilities but not so much where people are going to lose their minds and lose track of the game
> 
> to speak nothing of the hosts who would also have to be burdened with balancing it and interpreting ability interactions
> 
> i think it will be established on a baseline of...favorites I itself as far as power scale goes



Go back to Faves 1-3, where the strongest of roles had 5 or 6 abilities and Super BP?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 28, 2019)

Tiger said:


> Go back to Faves 1-3, where the strongest of roles had 5 or 6 abilities and Super BP?



very likely going to be the case, at least nothing exceeding a three-tier (normal, super, ultra), with ultra being exceedingly rare/sparse, system


----------



## Didi (Jul 28, 2019)

is a said:


> very likely going to be the case, at least nothing exceeding a three-tier (normal, super, ultra), with ultra being exceedingly rare/sparse, system



I love how we agree on this even though we haven't actually discussed it yet lol


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 28, 2019)

For me it's fine if most roles have 2-4 abilities and maybe 1/3 of the roles go ham with huge ability lists.

This way you still get both factions to do role hunting and you still get to make super cool long roles without having the game turn into a hurricane of actions nobody can keep track of.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 28, 2019)

Didi said:


> yes that was also my idea
> 
> Preserve the awesomeness of seeing a favourite of yours made into a role
> 
> ...



Well yeah I always try to give my roles whatever they need to become an unique character on their own, and maybe make a mini-game of sorts with it. If that takes 10 abilities to work, so be it. If it takes 2, it's fine too. Indies tend to need more abilities because they required bulletproof and maybe info abilities to support their wincons. Most big roles are centered around a single concept and however many support abilities I need to make that concept work.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 28, 2019)

I don't think complexity of a role is necessarily determined by how long it is

Some roles have a lot of simple one shots while other roles have a few complicated abilities


----------



## Shizune (Jul 28, 2019)

Another big thing I feel like some hosts miss, is that a long role is a lot easier to digest when the abilities follow a particular theme and make sense together. When things get out of hand is when people have random abilities just for the sake of it.


----------



## novaselinenever (Jul 28, 2019)

Fav game still ongoing? I guess Iwan hasn't processed my actions right, right?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 28, 2019)

oh boy my first cr game.


----------



## novaselinenever (Jul 28, 2019)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> oh boy my first cr game.


Fast forward to D4, Kvothe asking about his actions from N1 and losing it in the thread


----------



## Aries (Jul 28, 2019)

When you are played 2 CR games and decide to play another

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Jul 28, 2019)

>when you find out a way to break the game and CR starts ignoring you for 2 cycles then suddenly generifies everyone


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 28, 2019)

Didi said:


> >when you find out a way to break the game and CR starts ignoring you for 2 cycles then suddenly generifies everyone


When you meticulously plan a whole game working towards becoming a god and winning the game and Aries summons a deus ex machina One piece character in a dragonball game that has a specific ability to kill you at the opportune time, despite you previously sealing said character ability.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2019)

>Dr. White "I think I'm about to lock down the game and win."
>Aries "YOU'VE ACTIVATED MY TRAP CARD!"


----------



## Aries (Jul 28, 2019)

Did you just process 3 actions before mine?
Yeah so?
Isn't that against the rules?
Screw the rules I made the rules


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2019)

If you sign up for an Aries game, you are forfeiting your right to complain that you are playing in an Aries game.

I only feel sympathy for new players who wander into the spider's web by accident and aren't warned off.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 28, 2019)

i have heard stories 

i'm ready boys and girls


----------



## Aries (Jul 28, 2019)

A CR game is like the forbidden fruit. You are warned not to eat it but it is tempting. Then you take 1 bite and your perception of mafia is changed forever. Your millage may vary on the results


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2019)

You can only expect favoritism and plot relevance from Aries if you are Vasto or myself. 

This has been law since the early days of mafia.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 29, 2019)

... child I signed up to be polite I didn't agree to a damn thing

try it if you want Caroline!


----------



## Aries (Jul 29, 2019)

With the majority of roles already sent. Im feeling very happy with the roles and how it came out. Tomorrow starts a grand game


----------



## Magic (Jul 29, 2019)

Is favs over, how was it?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2019)

Once more unto the breach lads.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 29, 2019)

Tiger said:


> Hey Cromer, how's it going?


I'm doing good man, life's really been on the up these past couple of years. How's it hanging?


Aries said:


> @Cromer if gonna be back for a bit. Up to be a sub/replacement for my game? About to start it monday



I'd be a shitty sub rn, forgotten how to play mafia 

But sure, why not? Lemme go check it out.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2019)

Cromer said:


> I'm doing good man, life's really been on the up these past couple of years. How's it hanging?
> 
> 
> I'd be a shitty sub rn, forgotten how to play mafia
> ...



It's good, got a little girl on the way in a few months. Moving to a better city and going back to school. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jul 29, 2019)

Tiger said:


> It's good, got a little girl on the way in a few months. Moving to a better city and going back to school. Lol



Oh hell no do y'all hear the sound of all that responsibility? Helll no. Not with classic WoW about to come out!


----------



## Shizune (Jul 29, 2019)

See this why straight people have persecuted gay people over the years. Y'all get mad when WE don't have kids and have to get better jobs and houses!


----------



## Aries (Jul 30, 2019)

Cromer said:


> I'm doing good man, life's really been on the up these past couple of years. How's it hanging?
> 
> 
> I'd be a shitty sub rn, forgotten how to play mafia
> ...



Excellent. Ill pm you your role. It might take a while to proccess the role. Just know deckmaster just means your role 1/3rd of it and can use it anytime and the magic/trap cards are locked till you draw them. each phase you draw a card so thats 2 abilities per cycle.


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2019)

Wild said:


>



My signup is posted, you know what to do.


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2019)

Platinum said:


> My signup is posted, you know what to do.



Sign me up then homie


----------



## Shizune (Jul 30, 2019)

Wild said:


> Sign me up then homie



OH BUT I THOUGHT YOU WERE "ALL MAFIAD OUT" WILD?


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2019)

Shizune said:


> OH BUT I THOUGHT YOU WERE "ALL MAFIAD OUT" WILD?



Fucking hell. Fine sign me up


----------



## Shizune (Jul 30, 2019)

Wild said:


> Fucking hell. Fine sign me up



Aw I was just playing Wild, signups full anyway, you could be replacement #5 though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jul 30, 2019)

Also doesn't that girl look so good in that gif? Bitch I need me a hair bun and some earrings and some makeup like that. I'd look good too, shit


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2019)

Shizune said:


> Aw I was just playing Wild, signups full anyway, you could be replacement #5 though!



Sorry nitty :/


----------



## Shizune (Jul 30, 2019)

Wild said:


> Sorry nitty :/



Oh girl it's ok really lol, I was just playing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Shizune (Jul 30, 2019)

_I ain't talkin wavin hands
when I'm Dubai bye!

I just hit the plug, bout to buy a pound!
Fendi on my moon boots, higher ground!

Back on my bullshit,
shout out Chicago!
Me and my man,
Griselda and Pablo!

_


----------



## Ishmael (Jul 30, 2019)

Shizune said:


> Griselda and Pablo!



 The Godmother and Godfather

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Jul 30, 2019)

We have received a sub out request so if anyone who is not playing the yugioh game would like to contact @Aries


----------



## Katsuargi (Jul 30, 2019)

Anyone need a co-host for upcoming games?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 30, 2019)

Katsuargi said:


> Anyone need a co-host for upcoming games?



the dream of mine is to host a game one day with @Okosan and have him as a COO-host


----------



## Aries (Jul 30, 2019)

Katsuargi said:


> Anyone need a co-host for upcoming games?



I need a sub for CK as a player. nfcnorth/poutanko are co hosts there. If up for it. They will give you the rundown of the game


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 30, 2019)

Shizune said:


> Oh hell no do y'all hear the sound of all that responsibility? Helll no. Not with classic WoW about to come out!



licdoggo I might go horde


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 30, 2019)

oh thats not an emote here


----------



## Aries (Jul 31, 2019)

Im gonna probably do a Halloween themed Members Mafia


----------



## Legend (Jul 31, 2019)

Hows everyone hanging?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 31, 2019)

Aries said:


> Im gonna probably do a Halloween themed Members Mafia


Sounds good.


----------



## Magic (Jul 31, 2019)

Legend said:


> Hows everyone hanging?


They gonna ignore you and continue talking about their own stuff...


----------



## Aries (Jul 31, 2019)

Legend needs a comeback tour


----------



## Legend (Jul 31, 2019)

RemChu said:


> They gonna ignore you and continue talking about their own stuff...


Sounds about right, im a ghost of the past 


Aries said:


> Legend needs a comeback tour



Should I tho?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 31, 2019)

That tour would be short lived.


----------



## Aries (Jul 31, 2019)

You know how fickle the nf mafia universe is @Legend . they will forget you if not around for long


----------



## Ishmael (Jul 31, 2019)

Is REM still around?


----------



## Legend (Jul 31, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> That tour would be short lived.


Who dis?


Aries said:


> You know how fickle the nf mafia universe is @Legend . they will forget you if not around for long


True


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 31, 2019)

does anyone have a link to wormos naruto war game from back in the day?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 31, 2019)

Legend said:


> Who dis?


You're daddy.


----------



## Legend (Jul 31, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> You're daddy.


YOU FINALLY CAME BACK FROM GETTING CIGARETTES


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 1, 2019)

Legend said:


> YOU FINALLY CAME BACK FROM GETTING CIGARETTES



fuck you son, I'm leaving again.


----------



## Legend (Aug 1, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> fuck you son, I'm leaving again.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 1, 2019)

Unscripted Will Smith crying scene made it even more powerful.


----------



## Legend (Aug 1, 2019)

Tiger said:


> Unscripted Will Smith crying scene made it even more powerful.


I agree, one of my fave TV scenes. It hits me hard everytime.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 1, 2019)

which ability do you guys think is stronger, silencer or roleblocker


----------



## Legend (Aug 1, 2019)

Shizune said:


> which ability do you guys think is stronger, silencer or roleblocker


RoleSilencer


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 1, 2019)

Shizune said:


> which ability do you guys think is stronger, silencer or roleblocker



Depends on the game 
silencer stronger in generic games
also dumb role


----------



## Shizune (Aug 1, 2019)

is a said:


> Depends on the game
> silencer stronger in generic games
> also dumb role



I'm too vain about having high post count games to use silencers l0l


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 1, 2019)

The only time I think a role that cuts off communication in thread is ok is in formats where cycles are actually minutes long not hours. Game like town of salem/ Throne of lies ect. only have minutes long phases anyways so its not like that you are spending a lot of time unable to talk. Plus the will system kind of mitigates the frustration of being silenced anyways.


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 1, 2019)

I also feel like the theme of the game matters alot too. Like if you are trying to do something like make a game around a series or something I feel it detracts from playing as that particular character from a show/book/comic/ect/ if you get silenced and not allowed to do anything in thread. The exception of course it is a unique scenario where the source material plays into that concept.  Like if a series is all about people losing the ability to communicate or something of that nature I think expectations would shift to the point where people almost want to get silenced or at least be more ok with it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 1, 2019)

vote silence is effectively a better version of silence which is toxic and anti fun BOOM


----------



## Tiger (Aug 1, 2019)

Shizune said:


> which ability do you guys think is stronger, silencer or roleblocker





Shizune said:


> I'm too vain about having high post count games to use silencers l0l





is a said:


> vote silence is effectively a better version of silence which is toxic and anti fun BOOM



Role-block, assuming there is no role-block immunity is far stronger.

I've ranted many times about the toxic nature of silencing players in a game. All I'll say is -- Vote-silence and never look back.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 1, 2019)

Vote silence is very weak until the last couple day phases.

Which is why it's a great ability to make roles with. It's so easy to bloat the setup with it and not make the roles OP.

Becareful that it's better on mafia than town though, so mafia should have some restriction, like using it in the night to effect next day, or X-shots.


----------



## Magic (Aug 1, 2019)

Samael said:


> Is REM still around?


No.


----------



## God (Aug 3, 2019)

This scene cemented this series as a GOAT sitcom and will smith as one of the greatest actors of all time. Crazy scene.


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2019)

Wild said:


> This scene cemented this series as a GOAT sitcom and will smith as one of the greatest actors of all time. Crazy scene.


Always gets me in the feels


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 4, 2019)

@Legend daddy still here though son haha yeah


----------



## Aries (Aug 4, 2019)

The next big nf event for this section for mafia will be the rebooted NF Platinum Cup. Concept is the same except it will now be based on teams. When signing up you will do a dice roll. 4 of the highest rolls will be the team captains of the 2019 Platinum Cup

*Team Hope*

*Team Rage*

*Team Ego*

*Team Troll*

If more people sign up we will add a 5th group. Each team will face off in a set of mini generic games. 10-12 players. Once all teams have faced each other the 2 teams with the highest points will face off in the finals. This game will happen late september


----------



## Legend (Aug 4, 2019)

Aries said:


> The next big nf event for this section for mafia will be the rebooted NF Platinum Cup. Concept is the same except it will now be based on teams. When signing up you will do a dice roll. 4 of the highest rolls will be the team captains of the 2019 Platinum Cup
> 
> *Team Hope*
> 
> ...


A revival of Team Order?


----------



## Legend (Aug 4, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> @Legend daddy still here though son haha yeah


Gonna finally come to my basketball game?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 4, 2019)

Lol


----------



## Aries (Aug 4, 2019)

Legend said:


> A revival of Team Order?



Probably if more people join. Their will likely be 6 people per team. We will do a live draft


----------



## Legend (Aug 4, 2019)

Aries said:


> Probably if more people join. Their will likely be 6 people per team. We will do a live draft


im intrigued


----------



## Shizune (Aug 4, 2019)

Put me on team Ego! Ok!


I'm gonna win in the name of this musical masterpiece!


----------



## Shizune (Aug 4, 2019)

_He got a big eeego!
Such a huge eego!
I love his big eeego!
HE WALK LIKE THIS,
CUZ HE CAN BACK IT UP!

_


----------



## Didi (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Dr. White (Aug 4, 2019)

Aries said:


> The next big nf event for this section for mafia will be the rebooted NF Platinum Cup. Concept is the same except it will now be based on teams. When signing up you will do a dice roll. 4 of the highest rolls will be the team captains of the 2019 Platinum Cup
> 
> *Team Hope*
> 
> ...


Ego, hope, order, troll, and balance.


----------



## Didi (Aug 4, 2019)

Order isn't a real team


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2019)

Go team game balance.


----------



## Aries (Aug 4, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> Ego, hope, order, troll, and balance.



Order/Balance are the same thing tho. Maybe should add Team Apathy aswell


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 4, 2019)

Aries said:


> Order/Balance are the same thing tho. Maybe should add Team Apathy aswell


Well Tiger admitted team Order was a farce. So team Balance took over.


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2019)

Team Jaded


----------



## poutanko (Aug 4, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Team Jaded


Let me join that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 4, 2019)

‘Team Apathy’ and ‘Team Jaded’ are both bitchmade subdivisions of Team Troll don’t @ me


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 4, 2019)

yeet


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2019)

is a said:


> ‘Team Apathy’ and ‘Team Jaded’ are both bitchmade subdivisions of Team Troll don’t @ me


 If there was balance we would not be jaded.


----------



## Aries (Aug 4, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> Well Tiger admitted team Order was a farce. So team Balance took over.



If we do add a 5th team you and legend gonna have to roll the dice to see what gets in. Order or Balance. We only keeping 1 team.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 4, 2019)

RemChu said:


> If there was balance we would not be jaded.



balderdash  

you been playing as long as i have rem, even longer possibly 

jadedness is all but a fleeting, ephemeral state that only devours the truly weak-willed


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 4, 2019)

been playing 9 years 

been jaded like 6 times at LEAST

i always rise above


----------



## Aries (Aug 4, 2019)

Apathy/Jaded and Balance/Order are the same thing...  If only sphyer was still around. Team Art would be flourishing but it got replaced by team ego


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 4, 2019)

Aries said:


> If we do add a 5th team you and legend gonna have to roll the dice to see what gets in. Order or Balance. We only keeping 1 team.


Well team balance is real, and gets results. So Legend can either assimilate or get buried


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2019)

K so fuse is set. I'm go chill with friends irl.


----------



## Didi (Aug 4, 2019)

jesus christ take your childish shit somewhere else, both of you

Dragging it into another thread is especially immature


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 4, 2019)

yeh the real teams

*Spoiler*: __ 





iwandesu said:


> Hosting teams-town
> win con: Eliminate all threats to town
> Passives
> [I am the meta]- You are the concept of dreams, the materialization of despair, the chaotic balance of a vengeful hope. There is no good or evil, just the way people have fun with mafia. As the basic norm of hosting, your existance in the game will re-organize the 3 current factions (town/mafia and indie) in 6 teams (Troll/Order/hope/rage/balance/ Ego) those teams are the game code, they represent the identity of all hosts that joined this game making, your objective is to assemble all the game codes so you can better protect town.
> ...


----------



## Didi (Aug 4, 2019)

linking posts like that doesn't work for anyone with a different PPP setting, dr noob


----------



## Lew (Aug 4, 2019)

Keep your shit out of the convo pls


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 4, 2019)

Didi said:


> linking posts like that doesn't work for anyone with a different PPP setting, dr noob


Implying I care about beta-race peasants who don't use 20ppp


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2019)

Lew said:


> Keep your shit out of the convo pls


I'm on topic? What rule was broken.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 4, 2019)

RemChu said:


> I'm on topic? What rule was broken.



dat was literally flamebait up the wazoo


----------



## Lew (Aug 4, 2019)

RemChu said:


> I'm on topic? What rule was broken.


Baiting.

If you don't stop going it I'm giving you the boot.


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2019)

Anyways good day Lew. Nice janitorial work!


----------



## Lew (Aug 4, 2019)

You really want to die on this hill?

I see what's gone on in your sign up thread. I've tagged DDL to have a look. Please keep it civil.


----------



## Aries (Aug 4, 2019)

Thread is up. Sign up for the rebooted Platinum Cup. 4 or 5 teams. Only 1 will reign supreme


----------



## Aries (Aug 4, 2019)

Gonna have a chuckle when players end up getting drafted to a team they didn't want


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 4, 2019)

idk why you didn't just have captains be voted on and have them draft players recess style lmao

 The whole point of teams is being on the one you are aligned too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 4, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> idk why you didn't just have captains be voted on and have them draft players recess style lmao
> 
> The whole point of teams is being on the one you are aligned too.



its ok

if i dont get ego

i int

ez


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 4, 2019)

which makes me strangely also suited for team troll


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 4, 2019)

Also good ol' Aries putting off night actions in his "opus dei game" to theorycraft for another game  never change.


----------



## Aries (Aug 4, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> idk why you didn't just have captains be voted on and have them draft players recess style lmao
> 
> The whole point of teams is being on the one you are aligned too.



The original idea was to let people join what ever team they wanted but platinum brought to my attiention that it puts players who dont hang out/interact with others at a disadvantage. Under these rules made puts everyone at a equal footing. Everyone can be a team captain


----------



## Aries (Aug 4, 2019)

Yugioh game will likely start in 4-5 hours. Enough time for me to eat/answer questions still


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 4, 2019)

Aries said:


> The original idea was to let people join what ever team they wanted but platinum brought to my attiention that it puts players who dont hang out/interact with others at a disadvantage. Under these rules made puts everyone at a equal footing. Everyone can be a team captain


I mean it's your game bro whatever you see fit. I just don't think it makes sense for someone who doesn't even know/participate in mafia sections teams, to head one of the alliances they aren't aligned with/even know about.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 4, 2019)

i frankly dont get plat's argument

so...ur supposed to appeal to the proverbial metaphor of the kids in gym class that get picked last in dodgeball trope?

what?

is this something people are actually sensitive about?


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 4, 2019)

Divell about to head team hope.


----------



## Aries (Aug 4, 2019)

Im not sure how many people will sign up so safe bet will be on 24 players-4 teams. 30 players-5 teams instead.

Now if the 4/5 players who are team captains of team hope, troll, rage,ego/ balance or order dont fit the theme of their team will likely just change it to plan B. Team Aces of Spades, Hearts, Diamonds, Clubs and Joker Wilds


----------



## Aries (Aug 4, 2019)

is a said:


> i frankly dont get plat's argument
> 
> so...ur supposed to appeal to the proverbial metaphor of the kids in gym class that get picked last in dodgeball trope?
> 
> ...



As the Prince of Hope Plat is giving these last picked kids a chance to be 1st. Quite noble so i expect Sadless to lead Team Hope. If they play their cards right Team Hope might win the Bronze Medal


----------



## Aries (Aug 4, 2019)

Also only the dice know if you are worthy to be team captain


----------



## Shizune (Aug 5, 2019)

If you don't know Asian Doll we can't be friends

periodt


----------



## Shizune (Aug 5, 2019)

Ok I know this didn't used to be in true

But in the NEW SCHOOL

the female rappers are like twice as talented as their male counterparts

periodt!!!


----------



## Shizune (Aug 5, 2019)

Except Caresha but we don't claim her l0l


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Shizune (Aug 5, 2019)

This is what training at a new job feels like


----------



## Legend (Aug 6, 2019)

>.>


----------



## Shizune (Aug 6, 2019)

Does anyone know how to get a hold of Patchouli or Cromer? Neither has been online in about a week and I wanna make sure they know my game is about to start.


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 6, 2019)

Shizune said:


> Does anyone know how to get a hold of Patchouli or Cromer? Neither has been online in about a week and I wanna make sure they know my game is about to start.


Cromer has been missing from the yugioh game too.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 6, 2019)

Oh that's so unfortunate, I know I wasn't the only one excited to see him back.


----------



## Aries (Aug 6, 2019)

Cromer has signed up for games and no showed before. Wasnt really surprised when it happened again


----------



## Shizune (Aug 6, 2019)

Y'know we talk a lot of shit about Bleach but Yoruichi and Soifon are objectively top 5 female anime character designs of all time

Who gonna debate me about it


----------



## Shizune (Aug 6, 2019)

The first time I read Bleach my whole entire wig fell off of my head every time Yoruichi or Soifon showed up on panel

And you know you would THINK that Unohana would punch either of them out right

But no, as matronly and powerful as Unohana is, she could NEVA be those other 2 girls


----------



## Shizune (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 6, 2019)

@Okosan 

lmao u really were scum in YGO

Fucking RNGesus OP


----------



## Shizune (Aug 6, 2019)

was he really

RNGesus so undefeated bless up


----------



## Shizune (Aug 6, 2019)

Okosan how SHOOK were you when you went to do that and it landed on you??


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 6, 2019)

someone should make a mafia game based on The Boys


----------



## Ratchet (Aug 6, 2019)

Shizune said:


> Y'know we talk a lot of shit about Bleach but Yoruichi and Soifon are objectively top 5 female anime character designs of all time
> 
> Who gonna debate me about it


I will. I don't know your point of reference, and I know many liked Kubo's fashion aesthetic, but top 5 all time? Wew, that's a _strong_ claim. I'd maybe, at a stretch, give you top 5 from WSJ.


----------



## Legend (Aug 6, 2019)

For all the NFL Fans here, Im doing a Fantasy League where im holding votes on where to host it.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 7, 2019)

Ratchet said:


> I will. I don't know your point of reference, and I know many liked Kubo's fashion aesthetic, but top 5 all time? Wew, that's a _strong_ claim. I'd maybe, at a stretch, give you top 5 from WSJ.


Ayy our friend rail is upset you took her name lol .


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 7, 2019)

Shizune said:


> The first time I read Bleach my whole entire wig fell off of my head every time Yoruichi or Soifon showed up on panel
> 
> And you know you would THINK that Unohana would punch either of them out right
> 
> But no, as matronly and powerful as Unohana is, she could NEVA be those other 2 girls


Oh boi you know nothing of unohana yet please continue. You are right on track about her . 

Gotta say bleach was my all time fav manga untill aizens arc.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 7, 2019)

Aries said:


> Thread is up. Sign up for the rebooted Platinum Cup. 4 or 5 teams. Only 1 will reign supreme


Have to say i lost all motivation in playing mafia. 

I really like how you come up with brilliant ideas to innovate role madness game. 

You deserve every respect in this world.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 7, 2019)

is a said:


> someone should make a mafia game based on The Boys



gotta nerf homelander


----------



## Legend (Aug 7, 2019)

Kingslayer said:


> Oh boi you know nothing of unohana yet please continue. You are right on track about her .
> 
> Gotta say bleach was my all time fav manga untill aizens arc.


well pre final arc Unohana


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 7, 2019)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> gotta nerf homelander



I decided I will make the game np

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 7, 2019)

Imagine when Shizune learns about Unohana.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 7, 2019)

Staying as far away from The Boys mafia game as possible. Haven't seen it yet.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 7, 2019)

Tiger said:


> Staying as far away from The Boys mafia game as possible. Haven't seen it yet.



Quite alright. There's a good month and a half to do so before the game starts and the show spoilers start commencing.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 7, 2019)

12:13 PM CST


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 7, 2019)

I'm just gonna put this for my feels right now:


----------



## Aries (Aug 8, 2019)

Plat and me are working on a Horror Themed game starting in october. It will likely be MafiaMania 2: Halloween 

Platinum has agreed to host his Lovecraft game under that banner. If someone else wants to do a horror themed Mafia @me

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 8, 2019)

Was there ever a digimon mafia game


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 8, 2019)

Or Danganronpa.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 8, 2019)

ugh Nicki Minaj is one of the underappreciated geniuses of our time

y'all already knew that though


----------



## Shizune (Aug 8, 2019)

_Queen _deserved that Grammy soo much

If you disagree, debate your mama for raising you so poorly!


----------



## Shizune (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Legend (Aug 8, 2019)

oh gawd is 2016 all over again


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 8, 2019)

I wanna bang my head onto the keyboard because of it @Legend


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 8, 2019)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> Was there ever a digimon mafia game



Sin had us vote on whether he would make that or the FMA game first.

And then... well.


----------



## Aries (Aug 8, 2019)

Yeah ages ago


----------



## Aries (Aug 8, 2019)

Gonna take away the dice rolls requirement for the Mafia Cup. Just join what ever team you want

Team hope
Team troll
Team rage
Team ego


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 8, 2019)

sounds fun


----------



## Shizune (Aug 12, 2019)

Shizune said:


> I know I said this yesterday in another thread but I just want to say it again
> 
> TRINA IS A TOP 5 OF ALL TIME RAPPER



Wow I really said the truth here huh


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 13, 2019)

Hey guys, I need to apologize for my recent meltdown in the WoW game.

It's true that I've had a lot of mafia burnouts recently, but I probably exaggerated on the size of them. I don't hate most of you guys, it's just that lately I've been missing a lot of oldfags who don't come here anymore, and I lashed out at the new people because of it. But the new people are cool, too.

And sorry to @Shizune for criticizing his game in the middle of it, I do have some issues with the setup but that wasn't a proper place to call it out. And to @Tiger for the neg, because we have had our differences in the past but I do think you are a genuinely good person so I don't really wanna be enemies with you.

Anyway I would like to say I'm taking a break from mafia but there is this The Boys setup which I can't not play, so I guess I'll just try to play games less often and see if that helps me avoid the burnout.


----------



## Didi (Aug 13, 2019)

I didn't see this, links please


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 13, 2019)

Didi said:


> I didn't see this, links please



Basically I claimed "town who can win with mafia" and got lynched by like 20 people which I'm still salty about because I'm a survivor for all intents and purposes.

But I also did act like a smug friend which people didn't seem to like much.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 13, 2019)

Hey man, I don't care about rep so a neg is just someone feeling negative and low energy. You feel worse about it than I do, I guarantee. I don't hate you, and you don't hate me. I struggle to really remember differences, but sometimes I will move on after an argument and assume the other person did the same.


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 13, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> Wait Waffles deleted his profile?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 13, 2019)

Nope, you guys just don't know how to spell @Jeroen


----------



## Shizune (Aug 13, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Hey guys, I need to apologize for my recent meltdown in the WoW game.
> 
> It's true that I've had a lot of mafia burnouts recently, but I probably exaggerated on the size of them. I don't hate most of you guys, it's just that lately I've been missing a lot of oldfags who don't come here anymore, and I lashed out at the new people because of it. But the new people are cool, too.
> 
> ...



Girl bye you ain't have no issues with the setup cuz you haven't even seen it yet. How you gonna speak on a setup you seen less than half the roles of?


----------



## Shizune (Aug 13, 2019)

You got issues with the setup cuz you lost. We are all crystal clear on that. So you better save the BS


----------



## Aries (Aug 13, 2019)

Didi said:


> I didn't see this, links please



I can sum up what happened

Dragon D. Luffy:


Shizune:


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2019)

I'd like 3-5 more lads for the stand off if you wouldn't mind. So I can run a decent sized enemy faction without it being retarded.


----------



## poutanko (Aug 14, 2019)

Happy birthday @Ratchet ~


----------



## Shizune (Aug 14, 2019)

I'm really here working for these grades while the smart girls are out making $20k a weekend on the pole

I'm a fool


----------



## Shizune (Aug 14, 2019)

Like what were all these years of listening to stripper music for if I was just gonna go to school like all you other fools


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 14, 2019)

Happy birthday @Ratchet ~


----------



## Tiger (Aug 14, 2019)

Happy birthday @Ratchet  !

You 56 now, or?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melodie (Aug 14, 2019)

Happy birthday ratchet. Tell your grandchildren about mafia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 14, 2019)

Happy birthday @Ratchet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 14, 2019)

So I do one of those 16 personalities test because it's required for a hiring process.

I get ISTJ

Except I've done it twice in a different site and got INFP both times. Which means 3 out of 4 attribites completely flipped around.

@Chaos is right. This test is BS. Or at least one of them is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 14, 2019)

meyers Briggs has legitimately always been dumb as fuck PERIODT


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 14, 2019)

is a said:


> meyers Briggs has legitimately always been dumb as fuck PERIODT



Well they are deciding whether to call me for an interview or not based on it.


----------



## Ratchet (Aug 14, 2019)

Tiger said:


> Happy birthday @Ratchet  !
> 
> You 56 now, or?


The Grand old age of 23 lol

Thanks for all the wishes guys, much appreciated.


----------



## Didi (Aug 14, 2019)

Happy birthday rat shit


----------



## God (Aug 14, 2019)

is a said:


> meyers Briggs has legitimately always been dumb as fuck PERIODT



Lol seriously


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 14, 2019)

Happy Birthday Ratch. Don't get too ratched.


----------



## Aries (Aug 14, 2019)

Should have told them you were Chaotic Good. If they don't hire you based on that answer I've given up hope on internet personality tests


----------



## Ratchet (Aug 14, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> Happy Birthday Ratch. Don't get too ratched.


Working again tomorrow so no hope of that kek. Not going to get to celebrate all week actually as I'm working right through Sunday.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 14, 2019)

Ratchet said:


> Working again tomorrow so no hope of that kek.



That's so ratchet!


----------



## Shizune (Aug 15, 2019)

Hey guys, kind of random but I need to buy a new laptop for next semester. Chief concerns:

- Has to be a laptop
- Lasts a long time
- Can run classic WoW well 
- Cheap
- Ideally, easily replaceable parts, but this isn't a requirement

I don't know much about computers so I would really appreciate any advice

@Kvothe Kingkiller @Tiger @Lord Genome


----------



## sworder (Aug 15, 2019)

define cheap

WoW can run on a potato. personally I've had good experiences with lenovo laptops and not good with dell laptops

go for a SSD no matter what if you want it to last more than 2 years, HDD will slow down to a crawl


----------



## Shizune (Aug 15, 2019)

sworder said:


> define cheap
> 
> WoW can run on a potato. personally I've had good experiences with lenovo laptops and not good with dell laptops
> 
> go for a SSD no matter what if you want it to last more than 2 years, HDD will slow down to a crawl



I'd like it to run WoW _well_, not just run it.

Right now I have an ASUS laptop I bought in 2014. It's lasted me almost 5 years and ran everything I wanted to play, although we're now getting to the point where it can't run newer games very well (obviously not the case for 14-year-old classic WoW). I'm only getting rid of this laptop because I'm afraid it will suddenly die on me sooner or later.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 15, 2019)

If your getting a laptop your not getting easily replaceble parts, laptops are pretty annoying to work on rip


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 15, 2019)

@Ratchet

Happy birthday bro.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 15, 2019)

@Ratchet happy birthday amiga


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 15, 2019)

Shizune said:


> Hey guys, kind of random but I need to buy a new laptop for next semester. Chief concerns:
> 
> - Has to be a laptop
> - Lasts a long time
> ...



just woke up, but glancing at the specs it seems like any laptop today would work. Don't think you need a gaming laptop at least so hmm whats your budget? I can help you check later on discord


----------



## Tiger (Aug 15, 2019)

Get an Asus. Anything i7 8gb should be fine. Make sure the ppl at the store know you're playing an mmo game rather than just a game so the graphics card isn't meant for Sims.

But you're not playing competitive e-sports, so don't let them put you in something that looks...too shiny and weird.


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 15, 2019)

It runs fine in my hp laptop but it’s the only game I have on it.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 15, 2019)

Tiger said:


> Get an Asus. Anything i7 8gb should be fine. Make sure the ppl at the store know you're playing an mmo game rather than just a game so the graphics card isn't meant for Sims.
> 
> But you're not playing competitive e-sports, so don't let them put you in something that looks...too shiny and weird.



Girl what store

We're ordering this online from the comfort of our chair honey


----------



## Didi (Aug 15, 2019)

Shizune said:


> Girl what store
> 
> We're ordering this online from the comfort of our chair honey




Sshh, let Tiger be an old man.
I bet he also still uses his phone as a phone.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 15, 2019)

Shizune said:


> Girl what store
> 
> We're ordering this online from the comfort of our chair honey



Bad idea tbh.


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2019)

@Shizune get a lenovo


----------



## Shizune (Aug 15, 2019)

I think I decided on this:



what do you all think


----------



## Didi (Aug 15, 2019)

Shizune said:


> I think I decided on this:
> 
> 
> 
> what do you all think




hahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahaa sorry but lol


----------



## Tiger (Aug 15, 2019)

Almost feels like I just got Rick-rolled.

"Your shopping cart is empty."


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2019)

Shizune said:


> I think I decided on this:
> 
> 
> 
> what do you all think


You linked to a empty shopping cart hoe lol


----------



## Shizune (Aug 15, 2019)

Oh


----------



## Tiger (Aug 15, 2019)

That is the exact laptop I'm buying for school. Down to the last line.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2019)

You know. I should get a laptop. I can easily afford that one.

Let's be tripsies.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 16, 2019)

Do you name your laptops then get sad when they inevitably die?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 16, 2019)

Early favourites submissions

Wilfred - TV series Wilfred
Moogles- Final Fantasy franchise
The Skip Ad button
Linoleum 
The female Ghostbusters


----------



## God (Aug 16, 2019)

Wilfred is so funny


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 16, 2019)

Wild said:


> Wilfred is so funny


Squishy tits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 16, 2019)

Wilfred is the funniest show but also has so much depth and heart to it,  it's a classic amongst classics.


----------



## Didi (Aug 16, 2019)

not really


----------



## Didi (Aug 16, 2019)

WoW is such a huge part of modern warcraft culture it's not weird at all bro


----------



## Didi (Aug 16, 2019)

hasnt even been an RTS warcraft in more than a decade


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 16, 2019)

Why not get a runescape tattoo ?


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2019)

Get a hunie pop tattoo, thats what real thugs get


----------



## Ratchet (Aug 16, 2019)

Legend said:


> Get a hunie pop tattoo, thats what real thugs get


But who is best girl and why is it Tiffany


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 16, 2019)

I recently played Brutal Legend. It's a 2009 game. Then I learned the game is incomplete (it only has 2 of the intended 3 worlds), because turns out the publisher thought it was an action game and even marketed it as such, but when the studio started making it as an RTS, the publisher decided to reduce funding and refused to market it as a RTS. The game is probably never getting a sequel either.

Because in 2009, RTS was already considered a dead genre and merely trying to make one was grounds for contract recision.

(btw Brutal Legend is great. Though the RTS gameplay is just average, what really sells it is plot/music/graphics)


----------



## Didi (Aug 16, 2019)

thats the game with jack black right


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 16, 2019)

Didi said:


> thats the game with jack black right



Yeah.


----------



## Magic (Aug 16, 2019)

Sup ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 16, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Sup ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Well if it isn’t the All American cunt.


----------



## Magic (Aug 16, 2019)

is a said:


> Well if it isn’t the All American cunt.


Dude, I log in take a look around. I feel nothing for this forum now. Peak Jaded. Place feels kinda dead.


----------



## Magic (Aug 16, 2019)

Also if it's okay with everyone I would like to start this Game of Thrones prequel mafia shit on November the 1st. Won't be super innovative in mechanics, maybe one or two things novel. But will feature hand drawn illustrations for the day and night write ups and some paragraph story details so you can piece the game together if you read that and are interested enough to do so.

Posting this here and going to post it in the thread so people don't @ me later complaining their game is on the same day or whatever fucking stupid asinine shit like last time.

Thank you for your time.
p.s also accepting sign ups still / sub people. 30 people is the cap though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 16, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Dude, I log in take a look around. I feel nothing for this forum now. Peak Jaded. Place feels kinda dead.


WoW game averaged 1k posts a day phase which is really good activity. 

I'll be putting up sign-ups to the sequel to Get Good soon too. I need some help coming up with a proper name for that setup @Tiger @Didi @RemChu @is a @novaselinenever @Platinum 

Links to setup for those who didn't play :





Basically, a setup hard focused on skill that alters most of the classic roles to be more balanced/fun/skill-based.


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 16, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> WoW game averaged 1k posts a day phase which is really good activity.
> 
> I'll be putting up sign-ups to the sequel to Get Good soon too. I need some help coming up with a proper name for that setup @Tiger @Didi @RemChu @is a @novaselinenever @Platinum
> 
> ...


I want to do a game based on our Pathfinder games and you'd probably be the best co-host for that. Nothing to soon, but eventually.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 16, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> I want to do a game based on our Pathfinder games and you'd probably be the best co-host for that. Nothing to soon, but eventually.


Like in terms of characters or the system? If the former...the mafia section isn't prepared for Godfather Warryn


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 16, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Like in terms of characters or the system? If the former...the mafia section isn't prepared for Godfather Warryn


Just the characters lol. Warryn would def be an amazing character to make.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 16, 2019)

A pathfinder game where everyone makes a character based on your parameters, then the characters are shuffled to assign to players.

And mafia starts at a higher level, everyone else starts at level 1 and chooses their advancement.

It's heavily ambitious.

Or just make 20-30 DnD characters yourself of various levels without advancement. Lots of work, but slightly less of a migraine.

I'd play either one.


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2019)

WPK is alive?


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 16, 2019)

Tiger said:


> A pathfinder game where everyone makes a character based on your parameters, then the characters are shuffled to assign to players.
> 
> And mafia starts at a higher level, everyone else starts at level 1 and chooses their advancement.
> 
> ...


If I end up making it, it would just be based on our adventures with roles getting upgrades as the phases/cycles advance.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 16, 2019)

Tiger said:


> A pathfinder game where everyone makes a character based on your parameters, then the characters are shuffled to assign to players.
> 
> And mafia starts at a higher level, everyone else starts at level 1 and chooses their advancement.
> 
> ...


Pathfinder would be real fun because of how fun/complex character creation is. Your first idea is very appealing, have everyone create a character from a pretty wide selection of races(with alternate race traits), traits, feats, classes and archetypes.

The second one I could fill of characters from the many campaigns I have been in.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 16, 2019)

Legend said:


> WPK is alive?


Sorry to dash your dreams.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 16, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> If I end up making it, it would just be based on our adventures with roles getting upgrades as the phases/cycles advance.


Would have to stretch things to get a properly sized town, mafia would be easier.


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Sorry to dash your dreams.


Yeah my dreams post faves are dashed.


----------



## Magic (Aug 16, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> WoW game averaged 1k posts a day phase which is really good activity.
> 
> I'll be putting up sign-ups to the sequel to Get Good soon too. I need some help coming up with a proper name for that setup @Tiger @Didi @RemChu @is a @novaselinenever @Platinum
> 
> ...



I feel that way about the forum in general. Activity "here" has been hot, when usually things simmer out after favs.  Be interesting to see if the engagement keeps up into fall into December.


----------



## Aries (Aug 17, 2019)

Sign up for the kingdom hearts game. Gonna do a much simplier role madness game. 2-3 abilities each character


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 17, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I'll be putting up sign-ups to the sequel to Get Good soon too. I need some help coming up with a proper name for that setup


Actually Get Good This Time


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 17, 2019)

RemChu said:


> I feel that way about the forum in general. Activity "here" has been hot, when usually things simmer out after favs.  Be interesting to see if the engagement keeps up into fall into December.



It probably won't, and it's okay because that has been the default cycle for at least half a decade.


----------



## Aries (Aug 17, 2019)

Mafia is ded. Eons ago Mafia was brought in NF as a fun little detective role playing forum game. As the games progressed into more competitive games so did the egos of players. The git gud hardcore player crowd, though a minority they were the most vocal and most toxic in games. Eventually they overwhelmed the casual player and forced them to get gud or get lynched.

They did not git gud and thus the rolefag was born. These players were a mix of the hardcore egocentric players and the casual players. A player who needed a good role to have good game. These players were a reaction to hardcore gamers, if they did not have a good role they would not play out of fear of being exposed

The casual player started to shrink and before you knew it... They were gone. Replaced by the rolefags and egocentric hardcore player. In order to combat this a host made a game to bring back the casuals and appeal to the hardcore players/role ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) aswell... It was madness... Role Madness for such a game to exist. Unfortunately such a game could not be executed like they envisioned around that time and they dropped it until another host revived the concept. Instead of trying to balance such a game they opted to make it more about how many cool abilities they could cram into a game regardless of balance... Thus the Bastard Game/Trollhost was born... Things would never be the same.

These games were no longer for the players but for the host. Their own little create your own adventure story. The chaotic and unbalanced nature of these games made the egos of these hardcore players filled with rage and spite. Meanwhile the rolefags thrived under these games. They could live out their fantasy.. To become the hero of the story... To be HOPE

As these troll games grew the hardcore ego player diminished. Feeling betrayed many left while those who stuck around were made a mockery out of for playing "srs" . get gud turned to get fun. Competitive players became a myth in the mafia community. Those who tried were branded as "Ragers" and they became the whipping boy in the rolefag Civil War between troll and hope

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 17, 2019)

Hope
Balance
Ego
Troll
Actual Skill

By your powers combined I am Captain Mafia


----------



## Tiger (Aug 17, 2019)

There's actually a pretty high level of skill on this site, despite efforts to the contrary. The one main dark spot on NF mafia is activity and our lack of methods and willingness to curb it.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 17, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> WoW game averaged 1k posts a day phase which is really good activity.
> 
> I'll be putting up sign-ups to the sequel to Get Good soon too. I need some help coming up with a proper name for that setup @Tiger @Didi @RemChu @is a @novaselinenever @Platinum
> 
> ...



2 Git 2 Gud


----------



## Magic (Aug 17, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> WoW game averaged 1k posts a day phase which is really good activity.
> 
> I'll be putting up sign-ups to the sequel to Get Good soon too. I need some help coming up with a proper name for that setup @Tiger @Didi @RemChu @is a @novaselinenever @Platinum
> 
> ...



I like the title Get Good. So Get Good II would be fine. 

Mensa Mafia? lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 17, 2019)

Get Great


----------



## Tiger (Aug 17, 2019)

Get Better


----------



## Tiger (Aug 17, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> If I end up making it, it would just be based on our adventures with roles getting upgrades as the phases/cycles advance.



For me, the best part about DnD/PF, as with mafia, is creating the characters. Just wouldn't feel the same if they were all made for me. Also why I like to host so much.



WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Pathfinder would be real fun because of how fun/complex character creation is. Your first idea is very appealing, have everyone create a character from a pretty wide selection of races(with alternate race traits), traits, feats, classes and archetypes.
> 
> The second one I could fill of characters from the many campaigns I have been in.



Agreed. I've tried something similar, and it is very hard to keep track of.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 17, 2019)

RemChu said:


> I like the title Get Good. So Get Good II would be fine.
> 
> Mensa Mafia? lol


I like it too but it sounds a bit pretentious outside of within NF mafia and I want to run this setup on MU.



Tiger said:


> Get Better


This is what I'll go with for the sequel on here, as while the first game was very well played at times we still had too much fuckery going on.


----------



## Magic (Aug 17, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I like it too but it sounds a bit pretentious outside of within NF mafia and I want to run this setup on MU.
> 
> 
> This is what I'll go with for the sequel on here, as while the first game was very well played at times we still had too much fuckery going on.



Okay considering. 



> Basically, a setup hard focused on skill that alters most of the classic roles to be more balanced/fun/skill-based.



Mastermind Mafia 
Mafia Remastered 
Adept Mafia 
Veterans Mafia
Apex Mafia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 18, 2019)

Friendly reminder that death threats are an automatic ban, gentlemen.


----------



## Legend (Aug 18, 2019)

Ah its that petty fighting drama time of the month. Time to get my popcorn.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 18, 2019)

On that note.

Standoff is Monday . Sending out roles tomorrow.


----------



## Legend (Aug 18, 2019)

Where is that jackass Vasto at?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 18, 2019)

What's more important, winning the game or being right?


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> What's more important, winning the game or being right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 18, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> What's more important, winning the game or being right?


Both


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 18, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> What's more important, winning the game or being right?


None.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 18, 2019)

The friends we made along the way, clearly.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 18, 2019)

Platinum said:


> The friends we made along the way, clearly.


I bet you dont know me.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 18, 2019)

Kingslayer said:


> I bet you dont know me.



....

Dad?


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 18, 2019)

I have played live mafia with my friends and people online in other places . The experience of playing with video and audio chat is an  amazing experience .


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 18, 2019)

i personally enjoy party mafias more. only cause I'm more used to it I think. and its more casual

altho i vaguely remember watching/spectating a mafia game here where someone recorded themselves and posted it?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 18, 2019)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> i personally enjoy party mafias more. only cause I'm more used to it I think. and its more casual
> 
> altho i vaguely remember watching/spectating a mafia game here where someone recorded themselves and posted it?



rion’s rant 

great stuff


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 18, 2019)

I remember that.

That shit was magical.


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 18, 2019)

*grandpa Youchiha*


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 18, 2019)

I saw a Mafia game on twitch and they were doing Marvel Cinematic Universe role madness game,  it turned into 15 people saying 'I am Groot' for 20 minutes


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 18, 2019)

Lmao I introduced mafia at my gf’s sister’s highschool grad party and it was great. Also made her mom/mom’s friends play and was great fun.

But online def has the better feel competitively.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 18, 2019)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> i personally enjoy party mafias more. only cause I'm more used to it I think. and its more casual
> 
> altho i vaguely remember watching/spectating a mafia game here where someone recorded themselves and posted it?


Ya party mafia game are better . You can laugh in the end  and have a great day. I personally enjoyed it.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 18, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> I saw a Mafia game on twitch and they were doing Marvel Cinematic Universe role madness game,  it turned into 15 people saying 'I am Groot' for 20 minutes


You should try it odd. 

Its fun . We all know mafia party games are popular in down under


----------



## Didi (Aug 18, 2019)

Negged both you fools, grow up


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 18, 2019)

RemChu said:


> I'm only human, he responded to a post I made a day ago and started this.
> 
> Then negs me with that toxic shit talking about my death and how he will get satisfaction from it. Like I'm not insulting anyone else, nor do I have beef with anyone in this community. Nor do I wish for anything bad to happen to any of you guys, even him. Jesus.


Woah is everything okay my man.


----------



## Lew (Aug 18, 2019)

Really? You two again? I've only just woke up so I'll deal with this in full later but for now you're both banned from the convo. If I see you two engage anywhere after this message then I'm going to insta-ban you. Put each other on ignore and get the fuck over it. @RemChu @Shizune


----------



## Lew (Aug 18, 2019)

Ah, a mass deletion.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 18, 2019)

@Wild Krungel and Mataman

Fuck every other tv show, Wilfred is the best of the best


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 18, 2019)

Kids, "he did it first" is only a good excuse if you are 8. It doesn't matter who did it first, when the second guy also broke the rules.

If someone baits or flames you, there are two features that can help you: the Ignore and Report ones.

If neither of the two parties will be the bigger man, the staff will have to come out to clean their mess.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 18, 2019)

I recommend not having hate boners in Mafia, other players will fully take advantage of it


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 18, 2019)

Also I strongly recommend you people use confirmation PMs before hosting a game that has been a long time in sign ups.

The reason I signed off Remchu's game was not that I necessarily preferred Shizune's one, it was because I had forgotten I had signed up for it, since it was two months before. Meanwhile Shizune had just asked me to be a replacement in his and I said yes. I wasn't gonna back track on a game that had started when I could simply unsign from the other one.

Confirmation PMs might have changed that.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 18, 2019)

Alright, other people will cease to comment on the stuff that just happened, or you may cause it to start over.

Enough is enough.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 18, 2019)

Wilfred goddammit


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 18, 2019)

well damn...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 18, 2019)

This is what happens when Vasto is gone. Without a King of Rage spite takes over. I blame Platinum, its time he steps down as prince of hope and gives it to someone who can inspire true hope to this community in our time of need. @Bombs  we need you


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 18, 2019)

I'm fucking dying. 

can't remember if that was the first time you showed me mafia


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2019)

I'm out of jail. Probation, yeah!


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2019)

Anyways, I have to be a very very good boy from here on out. So see yall when I see ya! God bless you all and GOD BLESS AMERICA.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 18, 2019)

Welcome back @RemChu


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Welcome back @RemChu



Brotha, next time let's try to go to jail at the same time. I was made someone's bitch in there could have used your help. Got my wig split and my cheeks busted.

CLARIFICATION FOR MODS:
This post is PRISON HUMOR. Please, I am making fun of my situation. This is called a joke. Do not ban me thank you. Ty Masters.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 18, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Brotha, next time let's try to go to jail at the same time. I was made someone's bitch in there could have used your help. Got my wig split and my cheeks busted.
> 
> CLARIFICATION FOR MODS:
> This post is PRISON HUMOR. Please, I am making fun of my situation. This is called a joke. Do not ban me thank you. Ty Masters.



As a former banned poster, I am actually deeply offended by the fact you failed to post 'Trigger Warning', before bringing back memories of my own time behind bars.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 18, 2019)

never been banned in my life


----------



## Tiger (Aug 18, 2019)

Also, if anyone wants help making Pathfinder mafia roles, hit me the F up.

Halfling rogue thief who thinks he's doing people a favor by returning things to them they've "dropped" into his hands?

Elven Male witch healer who is sick of gender profiling, and really just wants to find someone to speak Draconic with?

Dwarven battle cleric who carries a keg of ale on his back and at least 4 empty tankards on his belt at all times?

A portly human wizard named Fat Charlie who specializes in teleportation and spatial magic so he doesn't _ever_ have to walk anywhere?

I got you covered.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 18, 2019)

Tiger said:


> Also, if anyone wants help making Pathfinder mafia roles, hit me the F up.
> 
> Halfling rogue thief who thinks he's doing people a favor by returning things to them they've "dropped" into his hands?
> 
> ...



Gnoll Monk who carpetbagged to the monasteries in the mountains after feeling like he never belonged with the rest of his bloodthirsty tribe to study the art of meditation, finding inner peace, but also being able to punch an orc’s tusks off if they tried to raid your shit.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 18, 2019)

Tiger said:


> Also, if anyone wants help making Pathfinder mafia roles, hit me the F up.
> 
> Halfling rogue thief who thinks he's doing people a favor by returning things to them they've "dropped" into his hands?
> 
> ...


A very old horse that only travels northeast


----------



## Stelios (Aug 18, 2019)

is a said:


> Gnoll Monk who carpetbagged to the monasteries in the mountains after feeling like he never belonged with the rest of his bloodthirsty tribe to study the art of meditation, finding inner peace, but also being able to punch an orc’s tusks off if they tried to raid your shit.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 18, 2019)

Tiger said:


> Also, if anyone wants help making Pathfinder mafia roles, hit me the F up.
> 
> Halfling rogue thief who thinks he's doing people a favor by returning things to them they've "dropped" into his hands?
> 
> ...


Law stop making me want to work on this game. My mind just created both the town and mafia variations of a halfling racial feat.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 18, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Brotha, next time let's try to go to jail at the same time. I was made someone's bitch in there could have used your help. Got my wig split and my cheeks busted.
> 
> CLARIFICATION FOR MODS:
> This post is PRISON HUMOR. Please, I am making fun of my situation. This is called a joke. Do not ban me thank you. Ty Masters.



Damn you let someone bust your cheeks?  who was it?


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Damn you let someone bust your cheeks?  who was it?


Some peter gazer. I let my guard down one sec. All it takes.


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2019)

I usually hate kids shows but found this Mao Mao show. It's pretty adorable and the jokes are good. Like adventure time with all animal characters. 

Can tell the writers and animators are having fun.


----------



## Aries (Aug 18, 2019)

@Legend join Team Balance/Order for the NF Cups. Represent


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 18, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Some peter gazer. I let my guard down one sec. All it takes.



Put a name on it


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Put a name on it


Brah I just got out can't play this game.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 18, 2019)

Remchu is gonna get Epstein'd at this rate.

F


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2019)

Also, want to apologize to everyone for my recent behavior. This is our home and no one wishes to see mama and papa fighting every night. I should know better, I can be better than this. 

All of that trouble is in the past. And I promise to be a good father and husband.


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2019)

I'm just going to head out for some smokes. Be back kids. Love you.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 18, 2019)

_Remchu was found later that night with two gunshot wounds in the back of his head and stuffed into a duffel bag. 

The mods ruled it a suicide._


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 18, 2019)

They also found some depends diapers in his bag..after getting his cheeks busted in narutoforums jail..someone said it was finalbeta.


----------



## Legend (Aug 18, 2019)

Aries said:


> @Legend join Team Balance/Order for the NF Cups. Represent


But im (semi) retired


----------



## Platinum (Aug 18, 2019)

Not even Legend wants to join his faction of jobbers.

This is so sad.


----------



## Aries (Aug 18, 2019)

Legend said:


> But im (semi) retired


But the pop for your surprise entrance as Team Order/Balance third man. I believe you got 1 more match in you...


----------



## Aries (Aug 18, 2019)

*Team Hope-6
1: WolfPrinceKouga
2: Platinum
3: Novaselinenever
4: Okosan
5:
6: 

Team Troll-6
1: Alwaysmind
2: Iwandesu
3: Oddjutsu
4:
5:
6: 

Team Order/ Balance-6
1: Dr White
2: John Wayne
3:
4:
5:
6:

Team Ego-6
1: Is a
2: Didi
3: Ratchet
4: Cooler
5:
6: 

Teams so far. First 2 teams that have their 6 players will face off 1st in the 1st round*


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2019)

Ill do it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2019)

Platinum said:


> Not even Legend wants to join his faction of jobbers.
> 
> This is so sad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 19, 2019)

TFW Legend has to get bullied into rep'ing his own faction he co-started, and is still going to get eliminated day 1, forever cementing his jobber status.


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2019)

Platinum said:


> TFW Legend has to get bullied into rep'ing his own faction he co-started, and is still going to get eliminated day 1, forever cementing his jobber status.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 19, 2019)

I may come in and hit him with a chair shot just sayin.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 19, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Also, want to apologize to everyone for my recent behavior. This is our home and no one wishes to see mama and papa fighting every night. I should know better, I can be better than this.
> 
> All of that trouble is in the past. And I promise to be a good father and husband.


 You went from sith lord to anakin . You should embrass the hate o mighty warrior


----------



## Magic (Aug 19, 2019)

Kingslayer said:


> You went from sith lord to anakin . You should embrass the hate o mighty warrior


Why are you leading me astray master, Is this a test?
_
takes out light saber and proceeds to modkill numerous newbies for voting improperly. _


----------



## Tiger (Aug 19, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Law stop making me want to work on this game. My mind just created both the town and mafia variations of a halfling racial feat.



Question is, how do you balance the game when every character has attacks? Do you style the game with HP? Change some attacks to not be kills?

As much as it would be fun to create the game where everyone makes their character and starts at level 1, everyone is just going to choose strong attacks and the game will be over on Day 3.

You'd have to put a premium on strong attack magic, and give those fighting with weapons a reason they can't just swing away at everything that moves-- so distance modifiers? Put everyone on a game board?

Making all the characters ahead of time would be a lot easier. And most should probably be lvl 8-12, with a few super townies of higher level mixed in...and the mafia consist of a very high level, a couple high levels, and a couple 8-12s. Make it a scenario battle, rather than a campaign where people gain levels and advance?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2019)

Tiger said:


> Question is, how do you balance the game when every character has attacks? Do you style the game with HP? Change some attacks to not be kills?
> 
> As much as it would be fun to create the game where everyone makes their character and starts at level 1, everyone is just going to choose strong attacks and the game will be over on Day 3.
> 
> ...



I haven’t played PF but 4e categorizes it’s many classes into the following 4 groupings:

Controllers (Wizards, Psions, etc.) - Classes that basically crowd control/make life miserable for the enemy. 

I could see you making these roles to be roleblockers, Redirector, etc.

Leaders (Bards, Clerics, etc.) Classes whole job on the other hand is to buff, heal, and otherwise support the party. 

So I can see stuff like protectors, commuters, etc.

Defenders (Paladins, Fighters, etc.) whose job is to tank, threat mitigate, etc. So most of your bulletproof or multiple lives with some auxiliary stuff like body guarding and roleblocks.

And finally, Strikers (Rangers, Rogues, etc.) Goes without saying.

Of course, this is based on 4e but fundamentally the fantasies of these classes probably don’t change drastically too much throughout DnD.

But if you’re insistent on a heavily offensive based system, I would probably recommend a multiple-lives tier system rather than HP, just for the sake of less headaches in mechanical resolution.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 19, 2019)

I also would say you don't necessarily need a fireball to kill.

There are more creative things you can do with attacks.

Even a rogue's backstab or a ranger's trueshot (examples) could be a temporary role-crush, and a temporary bleed which weakens attacks or something.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2019)

tru dat

i actually think roleblocks are often underused in role madness games (or easily trumped by a power creep design of roles immune to them)


----------



## God (Aug 19, 2019)

Is pathfinder a good game


----------



## God (Aug 19, 2019)

I downloaded the comics


----------



## Stelios (Aug 19, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Law stop making me want to work on this game. My mind just created both the town and mafia variations of a halfling racial feat.



Oh yeah tell me 
why did you disappear during favorites? 
I have an NF backlog of three weeks which I'm totally not catching up


----------



## Platinum (Aug 19, 2019)

is a said:


> tru dat
> 
> i actually think roleblocks are often underused in role madness games (or easily trumped by a power creep design of roles immune to them)



Vast amounts of roleblocks are pretty much needed in most modern role madness games, considering the sheer volume of actions that get put out.

Personally, I think lie detectors are always the shittiest ability that gets put into games. There is absolutely nothing skillful or interesting about forcing people to say 'i'm town'.

Which is why i've cut them entirely from my games, or put restrictions on them (such as you can't be the one to ask the question, or you can't lie detect an allegiance claim). At least try to make the role more skillful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 19, 2019)

Platinum said:


> Vast amounts of roleblocks are pretty much needed in most modern role madness games, considering the sheer volume of actions that get put out.
> 
> Personally, I think lie detectors are always the shittiest ability that gets put into games. There is absolutely nothing skillful or interesting about forcing people to say 'i'm town'.
> 
> Which is why i've cut them entirely from my games, or put restrictions on them (such as you can't be the one to ask the question, or you can't lie detect an allegiance claim). At least try to make the role more skillful.



I definitely like the idea of a skill-based lie detector. And/or one with very specific conditions and restrictions. Make it interesting, and something someone really has to focus on.

One such condition should be that the person being detected doesn't know the existence of the lie-detector. Which means you can't just force everyone to say "I am Town", and once the lie-detector comes forward with his results, their ability stops working.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 19, 2019)

Tiger said:


> I definitely like the idea of a skill-based lie detector. And/or one with very specific conditions and restrictions. Make it interesting, and something someone really has to focus on.
> 
> One such condition should be that the person being detected doesn't know the existence of the lie-detector. Which means you can't just force everyone to say "I am Town", and once the lie-detector comes forward with his results, their ability stops working.



I do like that idea, but it would probably take some deconditioning, since going around asking random people if they are town or not is pretty bread and butter meta play here. I believe most people just sort of assume now any RM game has a lie detector in it.


----------



## Magic (Aug 19, 2019)

Wild said:


> Is pathfinder a good game


Think it's uh a fourth edition Dungeons and Dragons. Dungeon and Dragons has a rich history and pretty much established all our current RPG tropes to an extent.

welp wiki'd it.



> The _*Pathfinder Roleplaying Game*_ is a   (RPG) that was published in 2009 by . It extends and modifies the  (SRD) based on the  (_D&D_) published by  under the  (OGL), and is intended to be backward-compatible with that edition. The first major revision of the ruleset, _Pathfinder 2nd Edition_, was released in August 2019.
> 
> _Pathfinder_ is supported by the official  and various third-party content created to be compatible with the game.



I've dabbled a little bit in 5e on a rpg here. Was a Tiefling, warlock.  Never played irl .
Best aspect of d&d is the storytelling and creativity. The combat can be fun but gets kinda Iono, lots of rolling dice.



Platinum said:


> Vast amounts of roleblocks are pretty much needed in most modern role madness games, considering the sheer volume of actions that get put out.
> 
> Personally, I think lie detectors are always the shittiest ability that gets put into games. There is absolutely nothing skillful or interesting about forcing people to say 'i'm town'.
> 
> Which is why i've cut them entirely from my games, or put restrictions on them (such as you can't be the one to ask the question, or you can't lie detect an allegiance claim). At least try to make the role more skillful.



Lie detect is inherently anti fun. When making my game never even crossed my mind to include one, I dislike the concept that much.


----------



## Magic (Aug 19, 2019)

Pass a Law banning lie detects.

Make NF Mafia Great again


----------



## Magic (Aug 19, 2019)

Also if you lie detect a townie, and he is in fact a townie. You just placed a target on that person for the anti town.

It's like yeah.....Though people do enjoy passing the lie detect. Think it's lazy game design. Also a string of games having lie detects conditions people and makes them scared to say "I'm town". Start to notice a trend of people avoiding saying that even as a casual bluff. So the concept inherently pissed me off since it detracted from the conversational aspect of the game.


----------



## Nataly (Aug 19, 2019)

> Make NF Mafia Great again


Next title for the Convo


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 19, 2019)

idk i have nothing inherently against lie detects if they’re not mod confirmed by the host 

because then they’re just basically...cops, and nothing ties you to believing someone is a claimed lie detector if there is no confirmation from the GM that a player is guilty

i can run around as scum in a generic claim and claim I’m a LD all day, especially if it’s provided as a fake claim, there’s an idea for you 

and of course godfather type roles can trump the LD and miller type roles can give false positives

idk

i think the role is fine but the way it’s often designed or implemented leaves it unchecked


----------



## Magic (Aug 19, 2019)

is a said:


> idk i have nothing inherently against lie detects if they’re not mod confirmed by the host
> 
> because then they’re just basically...cops, and nothing ties you to believing someone is a claimed lie detector if there is no confirmation from the GM that a player is guilty
> 
> ...


Unlike a cop lie detect is usually one shot and the user is not put in danger for sharing the information with town.


----------



## Didi (Aug 19, 2019)

Lie detectors that are public are inherently shit yeah


----------



## God (Aug 19, 2019)

Dude how you gonna have a lie detector in a game based around lying


----------



## Platinum (Aug 19, 2019)

is a said:


> idk i have nothing inherently against lie detects if they’re not mod confirmed by the host
> 
> because then they’re just basically...cops, and nothing ties you to believing someone is a claimed lie detector if there is no confirmation from the GM that a player is guilty
> 
> ...



The way people play it is that they will have the ability and just spam it until someone doesn't want to answer, either because they are actually mafia and worried they might actually get hit or for personal reasons (IE they don't like claiming factions or think its retarded). I feel like its more of an easy mode cop role if anything in that regard. You either just ask around enough to hopefully flummox someone, or you just waste it, but its not really wasted as you are confirming someone and potentially saving a lynch. 

Maybe its more a public lie detector thing, which seems to be how most lie detectors work in a RM game.


----------



## Magic (Aug 19, 2019)

If it was private and you have to come forward with the info. That's balanced.


----------



## Magic (Aug 19, 2019)

I really dont like stuff that has no counterplay or little risk with high reward. Usually dont say anything to be polite. 

balance.

Also one of the reason that anon game with the animals will be one of my favorites. Sure the mafia had some interesting stuff, but it doesnt get convoluted. If you find scum you can kill them etc.

Snowball mechanics that punish town for mislynches.
Godfathers that you need to kill the entire mafia faction to eliminate.
Town with too much investigation abilities and no repercussion for role reveals.

Convoluted roles that can do everything and your taxes too. Instead of specializing in one aspect/expertise.

All of these are some of my pet peeves of RM.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 19, 2019)

Platinum said:


> I do like that idea, but it would probably take some deconditioning, since going around asking random people if they are town or not is pretty bread and butter meta play here. I believe most people just sort of assume now any RM game has a lie detector in it.



If the detector in my scenario goes into the thread asking people to say "I'm Town", then their ability would only give positive results. Everyone passes.



RemChu said:


> Think it's uh a fourth edition Dungeons and Dragons. Dungeon and Dragons has a rich history and pretty much established all our current RPG tropes to an extent.
> 
> welp wiki'd it.
> 
> ...



Pathfinder is 3.5e, and imo, superior to 5e due to customization and lack of "advantage/disadvantage".



RemChu said:


> Pass a Law banning lie detects.
> 
> Make NF Mafia Great again



I like how you capitalized the L.



is a said:


> idk i have nothing inherently against lie detects if they’re not mod confirmed by the host
> 
> because then they’re just basically...cops, and nothing ties you to believing someone is a claimed lie detector if there is no confirmation from the GM that a player is guilty
> 
> ...



I just like the idea, _even for cops_, to have to work for it a bit more.

But yeah, making sure it's not posted by the host can solve issues too.

I also like the idea that once a cop reveals himself, everyone is on their best behavior when visited by them, and/or their subsequent visits are telegraphed-- so the mafia can be like, "oh, LG is being investigated tonight, so tailor him, and don't let him carry out the faction kill." Or something.

I was thinking about this during Shizune's game, and then I see WPK post about his get good style of game which sounds similar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 19, 2019)

Tiger said:


> I like how you capitalized the L.



Mmmmm, subconsciously I respect the rule of law so I capitalize it.


----------



## Didi (Aug 19, 2019)

Tiger said:


> lack of "advantage/disadvantage"



I think this is one of the best things 5e introduced actually


----------



## Tiger (Aug 19, 2019)

Didi said:


> I think this is one of the best things 5e introduced actually



From my experience in the campaign I'm in now, it's nearly impossible to fail an advantage roll. Too strong, prefer PF


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 19, 2019)

is a said:


> idk i have nothing inherently against lie detects if they’re not mod confirmed by the host
> 
> because then they’re just basically...cops, and nothing ties you to believing someone is a claimed lie detector if there is no confirmation from the GM that a player is guilty
> 
> ...



Yeah I put LDs in my games all the time but they are never public.

Which means they are just weaker cops.

Which is great when you need to fill your role list but don't want two normal cops because that's OP, or want some variety.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 20, 2019)

All of this mafia talk has caused me to start making the successor to Battle For Mars-- Battle For Titan Mafia.

25 player RM game with purely original flavor and some new concepts.


----------



## Magic (Aug 20, 2019)

Titan a moon of Saturn or Jupiter? 

Interesting. Go for it.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 20, 2019)

Tiger said:


> If the detector in my scenario goes into the thread asking people to say "I'm Town", then their ability would only give positive results. Everyone passes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why I came up with The Mastermind for the Get Good setups Godfather:

The Mastermind : As the Godfather of your mafia, you are bulletproof and give an innocent result to alignment investigations/fakeclaim of your choice to role investigations. You also have the task of assigning the roles and one-shots of your mafia to the players randomized into it to maximize their talents. As a last resort option, in the night phase you can choose permanently sacrifice your BP and immunity to investigations to become unlynchable the following day(this does not lose you those protections the night phase you choose to activate it).

You have these one-shots to distribute to your team members(not including yourself) prior to the game starting, no member can have more than one of these one-shots :

Doctor : Protect one player from kills for the night.

Ninja : Your actions that night won't show up to trackers or watchers.

Tailor : Choose one player from your mafia to appear innocent to alignment checks/fake role of your choosing to role checks for that night only, as well as one town player to appear guilty to alignment checks/a mafia role(real or fake) of your choosing to role checks for that night only.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 20, 2019)

That role will be getting some revision like the one-shots only being distributed during the night phases, not all at once before the game so as to make the role still valuable for more than just it's investigative immunity during the actual course of play. The Mastermind Rogue archetype is a source of inspiration here.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2019)

do those scum members already have roles (like roleblocker etc)?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 20, 2019)

is a said:


> do those scum members already have roles (like roleblocker etc)?


In the Get Good setup? Yeah they have their own individual roles : a roleblocker that is immune to roleblocks and RBs those who target it during the next cycle, a role cop that can also track/watch/QT spy on the same target if they avoid getting voted during the day, a double voter that is rewarded for leading lynches especially mislynches by further increased vote power and temporary immunities to townies that followed their lead and a redirecter that can take control of town protectives that target it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> In the Get Good setup? Yeah they have their own individual roles : a roleblocker that is immune to roleblocks and RBs those who target it during the next cycle, a role cop that can also track/watch/QT spy on the same target if they avoid getting voted during the day, a double voter that is rewarded for leading lynches especially mislynches by further increased vote power and temporary immunities to townies that followed their lead and a redirecter that can take control of town protectives that target it



that sounds great
when is this Being hosted


----------



## Tiger (Aug 20, 2019)

In the one I'm cooking up, everyone will know the names and professions of the 25 roles in the game.

All 25 are supposed to be good guys, but 5 of them are faking their identity. Therefore the mafia has a built-in fake claim, and investigations will be heavily conditional and planned in advance.

I'm including a fair bit of humor much like its predecessor.


----------



## Didi (Aug 20, 2019)

Tiger said:


> From my experience in the campaign I'm in now, it's nearly impossible to fail an advantage roll. Too strong, prefer PF



Just looked up the math, guess you're kinda right
51% chance to roll a 15 or higher (vs 30% chance normally)


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 20, 2019)

is a said:


> that sounds great
> when is this Being hosted


Probably next month sometime.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 20, 2019)

Didi said:


> Just looked up the math, guess you're kinda right
> 51% chance to roll a 15 or higher (vs 30% chance normally)


Advantage/disadvantage would work better if it was just a pure +5/-5 as it is when applied to stuff like passive perception. +5 helps but it isn't going to change that 3 you rolled into an 18 like advantage can by giving you a second d20 to work with.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 20, 2019)

RemChu said:


> If it was private and you have to come forward with the info. That's balanced.


Change back to your  homelander avy.


----------



## Magic (Aug 20, 2019)

Kingslayer said:


> Change back to your  homelander avy.



This avatar is of a legendary hero. Pure of heart.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 20, 2019)

RemChu said:


> This avatar is of a legendary hero. Pure of heart.


Heroes are never perfect who knows he likes to see blood as well.


----------



## Magic (Aug 20, 2019)

Any of you read The Goldfinch? Movie is coming this fall.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 20, 2019)

RemChu said:


> This avatar is of a legendary hero. Pure of heart.



What show is the cat from?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> What show is the cat from?



I believe it’s called Boku no Pico


----------



## Oreki (Aug 20, 2019)

is a said:


> I believe it’s called Boku no Pico


Where is your avy from? For real


----------



## Magic (Aug 20, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> What show is the cat from?


----------



## Magic (Aug 20, 2019)

Working on securing the special guest. Will be mad lulz if he accepts.

I woke up and saw Sony pulled Spiderman out of the MCU, another reboot coming potentially? What the fuck.


----------



## Aries (Aug 20, 2019)

Its a sad day for comic fans.


----------



## Magic (Aug 20, 2019)

Aries said:


> Its a sad day for comic fans.


Sony wanted 50/50, which is crazy? ...


----------



## Aries (Aug 20, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Sony wanted 50/50, which is crazy? ...



Apparently the original deal was disney got like 5% of the profit. Since spidey got super popular being incorporated into the mcu disney was like how about 50/50? Sony was like nah we like the original deal we had. Either way the fans will suffer


----------



## Magic (Aug 20, 2019)

Aries said:


> Apparently the original deal was disney got like 5% of the profit. Since spidey got super popular being incorporated into the mcu disney was like how about 50/50? Sony was like nah we like the original deal we had. Either way the fans will suffer



If I was Sony, I would sell Spidey for a Billion+. Anything less is not worth in the long run. :greed


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 20, 2019)

Guys watch boys the series is epic ( watched all eight). Both kiwi actor acted great !! Antony starr should get more hollywood roles.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 20, 2019)

RemChu said:


> If I was Sony, I would sell Spidey for a Billion+. Anything less is not worth in the long run. :greed


Its all money  . Sony bigwigs are jeleous disney and marvel are earning billions.


----------



## Aries (Aug 21, 2019)

RemChu said:


> If I was Sony, I would sell Spidey for a Billion+. Anything less is not worth in the long run. :greed



Sony should give out spidey like fox did with xmen/ F4. But Spider-Man is a cash cow of a franchise. Dude is Marvels poster boy, they are gonna milk him for all hes worth. Its why they were trying to make as many shitty spin offs for spideys cast ala kraven, sinister six, venom, silver sable/ black cat etc.


----------



## Magic (Aug 21, 2019)

Aries said:


> Sony should give out spidey like fox did with xmen/ F4. But Spider-Man is a cash cow of a franchise. Dude is Marvels poster boy, they are gonna milk him for all hes worth. Its why they were trying to make as many shitty spin offs for spideys cast ala kraven, sinister six, venom, silver sable/ black cat etc.


Mhm. 

I want to see Tom Hardy goof with Tom Holland though...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Where is your avy from? For real



The Boys


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2019)

Disney wants more money like they need it.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 21, 2019)

Just finished Wilfred and it's just fucking brilliant

Bravo Jason Gann and Elijah Wood, bravo


----------



## Tiger (Aug 21, 2019)

STOP CHANGING MY SKIN, NF


----------



## Magic (Aug 21, 2019)

Hp stats in mafia. Huge turnoff? Yeah or nay?


----------



## Magic (Aug 21, 2019)

Think the only game that had hp that I enioyed was the HxH game by white. But uh that was because the flavor and setup was Gucci.


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 21, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Hp stats in mafia. Huge turnoff? Yeah or nay?


It is hugely setup dependent imo but the amount of setups that support hp stats well is way way way lower than amount of setups that don't.


----------



## Magic (Aug 21, 2019)

Aries Pokemon game was fun too.


----------



## Aries (Aug 21, 2019)

I like experimenting in my games. I try not to host the same game twice. One of the reasons ive enjoyed making rm games, to test my creativity. Their was this resident evil 2 game wanted to make that incorporated the "Mr. X" mechanic and use of a  map/dice for movement

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 21, 2019)

@Okosan how you doing? 


Aries said:


> I like experimenting in my games. I try not to host the same game twice. One of the reasons ive enjoyed making rm games, to test my creativity. Their was this resident evil 2 game wanted to make that incorporated the "Mr. X" mechanic and use of a  map/dice for movement



Nice.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 21, 2019)

Aries said:


> I like experimenting in my games. I try not to host the same game twice. One of the reasons ive enjoyed making rm games, to test my creativity. Their was this resident evil 2 game wanted to make that incorporated the "Mr. X" mechanic and use of a  map/dice for movement



Sam here, imo. Once I'm done with the current games I'm hosting on TS I wanna make something with completely new game mechanics.


----------



## Hidden (Aug 21, 2019)

RemChu said:


> @Okosan how you doing?


COO? (Okosan is doing well. Just relaxing for a few days before classes start back up for him)


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 21, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Aries Pokemon game was fun too.


i remember watching that game be full of dice rolls


----------



## Magic (Aug 21, 2019)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> i remember watching that game be full of dice rolls


I love dice in games.  Some of man's earliest and most primitive games relied on the rolling of dice, beans, sticks , pebbles, to determine the winner. 
Very thrilling.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 21, 2019)

correct. speaking of which i duel u gooby @is a 

1 - rock
2 - paper
3 - scissor


----------



## Aries (Aug 21, 2019)

I feel if made a sequel to that pokemon game would be better. I saw what worked and what didnt, but would be pretty time consuming to make it


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 21, 2019)

I'll duel you instead cause I wanna throw dice  @Kvothe Kingkiller 

1 - rock 
2 - paper 
3 - scissors

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Aug 21, 2019)

Ok I'm hosting a 126 player cross-site ASOIAF mafia game next year

There will be 7 lynches each day (1 in each kingdom), and we will build a new mafia site to host it on

Now accepting signups!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2019)

Shizune said:


> Ok I'm hosting a 126 player cross-site ASOIAF mafia game next year
> 
> There will be 7 lynches each day (1 in each kingdom), and we will build a new mafia site to host it on
> 
> Now accepting signups!


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 21, 2019)

Dear lord is that ambitious


----------



## Magic (Aug 21, 2019)

Seven hells, not enough coin in the world to be arsed to undertake such a task.


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 21, 2019)

@novaselinenever this is the game where White wolf got optmistic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 21, 2019)

Just wanted to say 1100 posts for a sub 30 player game day one is not bad.

Glad to see the activity staying up with mine and Shizunes games post favs.


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 21, 2019)

@Platinum I do love the write ups you do for the stand off game


----------



## Platinum (Aug 21, 2019)

nfcnorth said:


> @Platinum I do love the write ups you do for the stand off game



Its half the fun of running games for me these days. Glad you enjoy them. 

I am trying harder to include as many people in the writeups as possible, so its not just the usual suspects.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 22, 2019)

Shizune said:


> Trina is some kind of legend. wkjsksdj
> 
> _"The last time you was on a record, is cause Trina was on there! Everybody here in this audience has heard Trina over the last 10 years! Have we heard Trick Daddy? Hell no! So let's talk about it."
> _
> And the host just sitting there like


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 22, 2019)

Any Persona fans in here interested in running a Persona themed DnD campaign I'm apart of? We lost some players and are looking for some new blood. Just let me know if interested and I'll give you some info.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 22, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> Any Persona fans in here interested in running a Persona themed DnD campaign I'm apart of? We lost some players and are looking for some new blood. Just let me know if interested and I'll give you some info.



oh that's hyped. I'm getting into dnd myself so i'm still new at it. 

persona is my jam, cant wait for royal so I can waste another 80 hrs into it


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 22, 2019)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> oh that's hyped. I'm getting into dnd myself so i'm still new at it.
> 
> persona is my jam, cant wait for royal so I can waste another 80 hrs into it


yeah this is only my second game and my first 5e game. Mechanics are pretty cool as well for this one, just let me know if your interest increases.

and yeah sucks we have to wait until next year. I'll definitely be spoiling myself.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 22, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> yeah this is only my second game and my first 5e game. Mechanics are pretty cool as well for this one, just let me know if your interest increases.
> 
> and yeah sucks we have to wait until next year. I'll definitely be spoiling myself.



what are the days/times for it? I'm in a current campaign, 5e as well. Never played the other editions so I can't compare lol


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 22, 2019)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> what are the days/times for it? I'm in a current campaign, 5e as well. Never played the other editions so I can't compare lol


It's text based so you just have to be around for character creation, then the host will post like 2-3 times a week so the time frames are pretty lenient.


----------



## Aries (Aug 22, 2019)

So the Halloween Edition of MafiaMania that plat and me are co hosting plan on doing the Naruto game said was going to do. You guys decide what order you guys want these games to be

1: Naruto Mafia-hosted by me
2: LoveCraft Mafia 2-hosted by plat
3: Horror Icons-Hosted by Plat and myself


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 22, 2019)

i havent nerd out persona in a while but i carry this shit around me



also when i went to ax saw a lit haru cosplay and p5 cars


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Aug 22, 2019)

@poutanko How is good old Waffles doing there
Hope all is well


----------



## Drago (Aug 22, 2019)

My generic game has started and although I'm not needing any subs right now, would anybody like to be a sub for it just in case?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 23, 2019)

@Aries you making the Naruto game a trilogy?


----------



## Aries (Aug 23, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> @Aries you making the Naruto game a trilogy?



It will just be a one and done. Im not sure have it in me to make 3 games out of that theme. Rather save a trilogy for a theme i actually am invested in


----------



## Magic (Aug 23, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> Any Persona fans in here interested in running a Persona themed DnD campaign I'm apart of? We lost some players and are looking for some new blood. Just let me know if interested and I'll give you some info.



What do you mean by running? Taking part?


----------



## Magic (Aug 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Aug 23, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @poutanko How is good old Waffles doing there
> Hope all is well


He's doing well, still facepalming at people not reading the OP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 23, 2019)

RemChu said:


> What do you mean by running? Taking part?


yeah as a player


----------



## Didi (Aug 23, 2019)

poutanko said:


> He's doing well, still facepalming at people not reading the OP



Wait, Jeroen is still active elsewhere?


----------



## poutanko (Aug 23, 2019)

Didi said:


> Wait, Jeroen is still active elsewhere?


Discord?


----------



## poutanko (Aug 23, 2019)

I won't say he's super active but he shows up from time to time ~


----------



## Tiger (Aug 23, 2019)

Poutanko knows Waffles? What'd I miss?

Also, I finished 'Battle for Titan', 25 player game. Anyone know for sure they wouldn't play and want to see what I've got?


----------



## poutanko (Aug 23, 2019)

Tiger said:


> Poutanko knows Waffles? What'd I miss?


...he's one of the first few friends I made when I joined here


----------



## Tiger (Aug 23, 2019)

Oh ok, I thought you knew him prior.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 23, 2019)

Strong method to kill conversation-- ask people to read.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 23, 2019)

To be real, though, I probably need an experienced host to run the game for me. I have this strange notion that a newborn will keep me too busy to do so.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 23, 2019)

Tiger said:


> To be real, though, I probably need an experienced host to run the game for me. I have this strange notion that a newborn will keep me too busy to do so.



congratulations by the way


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2019)

I thought from context you guys were together together  


poutanko said:


> ...he's one of the first few friends I made when I joined here


----------



## poutanko (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Didi (Aug 24, 2019)

Condemning a man to Azur Lane, that's too cruel @Platinum


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2019)

There are some fates worse than death.

It sure is one of them.


----------



## God (Aug 24, 2019)

He deserved it


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2019)

What's the weather like in your area ? @Dragon D. Luffy


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 25, 2019)

In light of the bad news of what happened to Xiamnes,  I wonder if Chibason may have also succumbed to his illness

Rest in peace


----------



## Legend (Aug 25, 2019)

Wait What? Whats happened?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 25, 2019)

Legend said:


> Wait What? Whats happened?


Poor guys have cancer and understandably went awol,  sadly they just found out that Xiamnes has passed


----------



## Aries (Aug 25, 2019)

In light of the tragic news, I hope chibason is still with us. It gets me a bit sad thinking about how fast time goes. I was around 16-17 years old when I signed up to this forum. Its funny, the moment that changed everything for me wasnt some real life altering moment but getting randomly messaged to join a freaking forum game and the rest is history.

When life was being a chaotic and confusing mess the 1 place where it all made sense was loggin on to NF and just being part of the mafia community. Whether it was hostin/playing games or chatting it up in the heart/mafia fc. Some of my fondest memories in life were right here in NF, It really did become like a 2nd family, when you are on here for a brief moment it makes you forget the life behind the screen. 

Ive gotten the chance to meet some good friends on here and other peeps would have not been able to meet in RL. The majority of people i grew with here are no longer here and just a few of us remain. They may no longer be here but they live on in my memories. One day hope they can stop by and say hello again. Till then for all the sphyers, marcos, Mios, Blazes, Mr. Waffles, MSAL, LifeMaker, Zabuzas, Chibason, Cloudkicker, Cycloid, Aiyanahs, Mist Puppets, Hero/Savage, Laix, SinRaven, Sajin, Princess Ivy, Firestormer, James, Wormo etc hope lifes treating ya well. till we meet again Space Cowboys


----------



## Legend (Aug 25, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Poor guys have cancer and understandably went awol,  sadly they just found out that Xiamnes has passed


Oh shit, I hope they pull through. My condolences to Xiamnes and his friends and family.


Aries said:


> In light of the tragic news, I hope chibason is still with us. It gets me a bit sad thinking about how fast time goes. I was around 16-17 years old when I signed up to this forum. Its funny, the moment that changed everything for me wasnt some real life altering moment but getting randomly messaged to join a freaking forum game and the rest is history.
> 
> When life was being a chaotic and confusing mess the 1 place where it all made sense was loggin on to NF and just being part of the mafia community. Whether it was hostin/playing games or chatting it up in the heart/mafia fc. Some of my fondest memories in life were right here in NF, It really did become like a 2nd family, when you are on here for a brief moment it makes you forget the life behind the screen.
> 
> Ive gotten the chance to meet some good friends on here and other peeps would have not been able to meet in RL. The majority of people i grew with here are no longer here and just a few of us remain. They may no longer be here but they live on in my memories. One day hope they can stop by and say hello again. Till then for all the sphyers, marcos, Mios, Blazes, Mr. Waffles, MSAL, LifeMaker, Zabuzas, Chibason, Cloudkicker, Cycloid, Aiyanahs, Mist Puppets, Hero/Savage, Laix, SinRaven, Sajin, Princess Ivy, Firestormer, James, Wormo etc hope lifes treating ya well. till we meet again Space Cowboys



Waffle is gone permanently?


----------



## Aries (Aug 25, 2019)

Legend said:


> Oh shit, I hope they pull through. My condolences to Xiamnes and his friends and family.
> 
> 
> Waffle is gone permanently?



Pou still has him as a friend on discord. So hes kinda around but not sure about here. Not sure if he will return


----------



## Legend (Aug 25, 2019)

Aries said:


> Pou still has him as a friend on discord. So hes kinda around but not sure about here. Not sure if he will return


Damn. He was one of the last from the MSN group from back in the day.


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> In light of the bad news of what happened to Xiamnes,  I wonder if Chibason may have also succumbed to his illness
> 
> Rest in peace



You knew Chibason? Hmmm. I did not know he was sick though. What was his illness?


----------



## Aries (Aug 25, 2019)

Legend said:


> Damn. He was one of the last from the MSN group from back in the day.



When the msn group was in shambles the 1 thing i knew everything was ok was knowing jeroen was still part of the chat. 



RemChu said:


> You knew Chibason? Hmmm. I did not know he was sick though. What was his illness?



I believe he has cancer, though not sure what kind


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 25, 2019)

RemChu said:


> You knew Chibason? Hmmm. I did not know he was sick though. What was his illness?


I didn't know him, I just enjoyed playing with him


----------



## Legend (Aug 25, 2019)

I guess @is a is the only one besides me left


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2019)

The Heart was good times.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 25, 2019)

I got this rep message from Chibason, it's little things like this that make all the difference


5,191
Given: Feb 8, 2019
*: Enjoyed watching you play, dude. One of the best for sure*
You realize that Aizen ended up sending in his action first thus all town investigations failed? I still think you are laying on the retard act a little too thick ()


----------



## Legend (Aug 25, 2019)

Chibason is a bro.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Aries (Aug 25, 2019)

Platinum said:


> The Heart was good times.



Without heart one can say theirs been a void... I remember the shit posts and memes that happened. Good times indeed


Sphyyyyyyyeeeeerrrrrrt saaaaaaammmmmmmaaaaaa


----------



## God (Aug 25, 2019)

I missed out on the heart simply because I wasn’t aware I had to install messenger rather than trying to use the browser 

I also didn’t know Chiba had cancer. Hope that mofo is alright


----------



## God (Aug 25, 2019)

@is a remember vanillafia2 where you were mafia assassin and got away with fakeclaiming sk? That was a dope game


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2019)

I miss MSN. So much better than shitty skype. Discord is almost as good, but the emotes on MSN were .

Also, didn't know that about Chiba. That sucks; man is a total bro.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 25, 2019)

Wild said:


> @is a remember vanillafia2 where you were mafia assassin and got away with fakeclaiming sk? That was a dope game



during my truth meta that was super dank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 25, 2019)

i didn’t ‘claim’ anything (except i plainly said im not town) i just spoke in super vague terms and people kept concluding i was different indies


----------



## God (Aug 25, 2019)

is a said:


> i didn’t ‘claim’ anything (except i plainly said im not town) i just spoke in super vague terms and people kept concluding i was different indies



Yep. Died but your team won.

I believe you were mvp that game too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 25, 2019)

Wild said:


> Yep. Died but your team won.
> 
> I believe you were mvp that game too



yeah cuz i stalled until like night 6 so that was like 6 nights or extra kills

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2019)

Miss the days when my blend meta actually worked .


----------



## Legend (Aug 25, 2019)

Blending is a lost art.


----------



## Didi (Aug 25, 2019)

I've always been too high profile a player to be able to use a blend strategy successfully
sometimes it's worked but usually I get called out quickly for not being my usual self


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 25, 2019)

The key is to int a couple of games as town blending so it becomes NAI


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 25, 2019)

>inting


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 25, 2019)

is a said:


> The key is to int a couple of games as town blending so it becomes NAI



the one that annoys me the most is the I am scum meta even when they're actually town 

don't know how that would work here though compare to wolfia (I AM WOLF)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 25, 2019)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> the one that annoys me the most is the I am scum meta even when they're actually town
> 
> don't know how that would work here though compare to wolfia (I AM WOLF)



oh no claiming scum is an automatic lynch every game lmao

some places it gets u banned from mafia (game throwing)


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 25, 2019)

RemChu said:


> What's the weather like in your area ? @Dragon D. Luffy



It's nice. It's probably hotter than anything in USA, but still not the hottest Brazil has to offer. Summer gets as high as 35ºC sometimes, while winter can get as low as 5ºC. Summers have strong rains and winters are very dry, sometimes we go over a month without rain in winter. My city in particular seems to be drier than the ones around it.


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's nice. It's probably hotter than anything in USA, but still not the hottest Brazil has to offer. Summer gets as high as 35ºC sometimes, while winter can get as low as 5ºC. Summers have strong rains and winters are very dry, sometimes we go over a month without rain in winter. My city in particular seems to be drier than the ones around it.


Was more wondering if your day has been Smokey lately from the amazon fires? Guessing no.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 25, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Was more wondering if your day has been Smokey lately from the amazon fires? Guessing no.



It was smokey for one day. Thought it was a cloud but at the end of the day I found out it was smoke.

I heard some poachers organized a "Fire Day" where they burned a bunch of forest on purpose as a demonstration of strength.


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It was smokey for one day. Thought it was a cloud but at the end of the day I found out it was smoke.
> 
> I heard some poachers organized a "Fire Day" where they burned a bunch of forest on purpose as a demonstration of strength.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2019)

Didi said:


> I've always been too high profile a player to be able to use a blend strategy successfully
> sometimes it's worked but usually I get called out quickly for not being my usual self



Yeah basically. I get called out by day 2 or 3 it seems these days when I've tried to blend these days. I used to be able to make it to the end game fairly consistently. 

That TTGL game of yours all those years ago was me at the peak of my blending powers.


----------



## Aries (Aug 25, 2019)

Alwaysmind is a master of blending in.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2019)

Aries said:


> Alwaysmind is a master of blending in.



Alwaysmind is the definition of chaotic neutral.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 25, 2019)

Shizune said:


> What kind of mess
> 
> This is why I'm peaceing out to Azeroth tomorrow, we got a moon goddess for stuff like that


unless your laptop is delayed


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 25, 2019)

or the servers are dead :chinadoge


----------



## Didi (Aug 25, 2019)

Platinum said:


> Yeah basically. I get called out by day 2 or 3 it seems these days when I've tried to blend these days. I used to be able to make it to the end game fairly consistently.
> 
> That TTGL game of yours all those years ago was me at the peak of my blending powers.



oh yeah, that was some powerful blending

still can't believe mafia won that one


----------



## sworder (Aug 25, 2019)

I don't think most games are big enough where you can blend. unless you're playing in a game with 40+ players, it's pretty obvious who's trying to stay under the radar

also people that actively play shitty town so they can't be easily caught as scum are the worst, git gud and learn to play scum instead


----------



## Drago (Aug 25, 2019)

Yo, if anybody needs a co-host for a game, please contact me.


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2019)

lol wad


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2019)

Check the alley, huge drama fest, within a span of minutes.

Santi on discord talked about something crazy.
Wad screenshot and posted it
Santi level 2 bans wad
people complain to unban wad
Mbxx shows up locking the original thread and now the new threads complaining? I think.

Kinda funny.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 25, 2019)

i'm dying.


----------



## Aries (Aug 25, 2019)

People should stop revealing embarrassing moments on the internet. Ningens don't care, they will use it against you


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 25, 2019)

Shizune said:


> Chile this is why I been telling them to close that section for years. Not one damn good thing ever came out of there. But whatever, NF mods wanna run an edgelord site _so _badly.



I mean it's the general off-topic section, whre else are you going to go off-topic? Should they ban people from talking off-topic?

If anything this version is improved from the previous ones. If it sucks it's because this _is_ an edgelord site.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 25, 2019)

Eh I don't really enjoy the Alley myself. I never clicked to me. Just don't think it makes sense to close it, just change the moderation style maybe. Which I think they already have done, just not at the speed you think it's the ideal.

Meh.


----------



## Aries (Aug 26, 2019)

In light of recent mafia game events. Reposting. Alwaysmind the Keyzer Soze of this section


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2019)

Sad to see Alwaysmind go, but at least his death is proof that I wasn't just running some bastard game to teach you guys an after-school lesson about the cycle of hatred .


----------



## Aries (Aug 26, 2019)

This game has taught me that alwaysmind is a criminal mastermind. While players are out there trying to get their names out there. Alwaysmind is in the background blending in pulling the strings. He duped us all


----------



## poutanko (Aug 26, 2019)

Waffles says Hi 


> >_>
> All these people asking about me...
> Makes me sad
> But sad in a good way
> ...


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 26, 2019)

poutanko said:


> Waffles says Hi



Hey waffles


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2019)

Tell waffles:

" <_<"


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 26, 2019)

That's a very Waffles post


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 26, 2019)

Shizune said:


> no shade but what is Aries ever talking about



Read the lastest DP of plat's game.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I mean it's the general off-topic section, whre else are you going to go off-topic? Should they ban people from talking off-topic?
> 
> If anything this version is improved from the previous ones. If it sucks it's because this _is_ an edgelord site.



None of which actually refutes how shitty a section it is, and always has been. If the site is an edgelord site, it's because staff wanted it to be. I was staff too, I don't have the memory of a goldfish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2019)

That's a pretty good assumption, yeah.

I did download Dauntless, though. *salt in wound*


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2019)

I do like the idea of vanilla WoW. I played from open beta, and led 40-player raids on Ony and Rags before YouTube had tips on what to do.

And that's why I can't play now. I spent 40+ hours per week playing then, and I get too competitive. I could maybe play an hour or two, four nights a week, max. Not enough to do anything in vanilla, or feel like you were keeping up with friends.

So nah. Can't do it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 26, 2019)

Tiger said:


> None of which actually refutes how shitty a section it is, and always has been. If the site is an edgelord site, it's because staff wanted it to be. I was staff too, I don't have the memory of a goldfish.



I was just arguing against the idea of closing the Alley. What the style of moderation should be is a different matter. I'm not a fan of the Alley myself, so I won't really argue about it.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2019)

Can't close it now, you're right. They're too scared of reddit and the site closing down if the Alley goes.

They screwed up long ago by promoting toxicity, in general.

We'll be fine here in this section for a while, even after the site goes tits up. And by the time maintenance falls behind-- anyone who still wants to play mafia together can coordinate an exodus to another site.

Basically, here's a good analogy for NF right now:

> Site is slowly, and painfully dying
> Some mods: "Guys, we're dying."
> Some mods: "Dying isn't so bad, you're overreacting."
> Some mods: "We'll be fine as long as our hair and makeup looks good."
> Other mods: "Anything good on the TV while we're in this hospital bed?"
> Mbxx: "As long as Google isn't in the same hospital with us, I don't care. Be back in 4 months to add another advertisement and an update that no one asked for. Oh, also, to take away permission for doctors to treat our wounds. Then insult them until they stop trying."


----------



## Didi (Aug 26, 2019)

The Alley is one of the friendliest sections on NF, dunno what the fuck yall who clearly never been there are on about

Maybe you're thinking about past off topic sections and wrongly conflating it with this one? Either way, shut your ignorant hoe ass up


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 26, 2019)

Hi guys i am hosting a game in new forum. 

Do check out if you like to sign up: 

Game will start on 8th september.


----------



## Didi (Aug 26, 2019)

Shizune said:


> NSIS (not sure if serious)



The alley is friendly as shit
it's a new section (just had its first birthday) and it's really inclusive

It also did things like raise money for WW's pet for instance



But sure, keep your negative preconceptions


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 26, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Check the alley, huge drama fest, within a span of minutes.
> 
> Santi on discord talked about something crazy.
> Wad screenshot and posted it
> ...


Mbxx reminds me of larsi of oj locks the thread on whims.


----------



## Didi (Aug 26, 2019)

Shizune said:


> Chile this is why I been telling them to close that section for years.



like CLEARLY you are thinking about some other shit section like the Chatterbox which was indeed shit


However, this rebooted offtopic section which started with new rules/moderation and a new mixture of several communities and members has turned out the best out of any of them

I'm not being disingenuous about this, it's really a friendly section


----------



## Didi (Aug 26, 2019)

>hated it for years even tho it didn't exist that long


----------



## Didi (Aug 26, 2019)

not gonna have someone spout lies about friendliness from someone constantly getting into fights


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2019)

Not gonna lie. I assumed The Alley was just the new name for the shitstorm section that kept changing its name every few months. I'm guessing most people would assume that, because why wouldn't we? What's different?


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2019)

Cuz when I had a green name, that place was hot, sticky garbage.


----------



## Didi (Aug 26, 2019)

wowwww what a hostile section



Tiger said:


> Not gonna lie. I assumed The Alley was just the new name for the shitstorm section that kept changing its name every few months. I'm guessing most people would assume that, because why wouldn't we? What's different?



Both the Chatterbox and the Blender were deleted, so naturally it was a new atmosphere cuz it was a mixture of people + a lot of the oldies from both left
Mary started off as the section mod and was pretty carebear in the first few months, which fostered a healthy and friendly culture which also brought in a LOT of new members who didn't really post in either of the old sections before

It's way more than a namechange, the new place has a legit entirely different culture

I guess the only thing that stayed the same is occasionally people rage at mods / staff decisions for their monthly dose of drama but yeah lol nf what else is new


plus we have @colours the nicest person on NF as a mod now


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 26, 2019)

Didi said:


> The alley is friendly as shit
> it's a new section (just had its first birthday) and it's really inclusive
> 
> It also did things like raise money for WW's pet for instance
> ...


Wasn't it Naruto's cat? and relocation for WW?


----------



## Didi (Aug 26, 2019)

Seraphoenix said:


> Wasn't it Naruto's cat? and relocation for WW?



yeah I mixed em up a bit


----------



## Didi (Aug 26, 2019)

and we also have @Sassy who will out friendly all y'all's asses


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2019)

My information is ca. 2018. If they nuked and built from scratch, then good for them.

Also, I never claimed to be friendly, bitch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Aug 26, 2019)

Tiger said:


> My information is ca. 2018. If they nuked and built from scratch, then good for them.
> 
> Also, I never claimed to be friendly, bitch.



yup that's exactly what happened


----------



## Sassy (Aug 26, 2019)

Dawwwe Didi. Huggles. @Didi 



Also don't knock it till you try it. Ultimately be yourself. We are all pretty friendly within the Alley. Sure their are few little shits but once you get to truly know those little shits they become like family and like good friends.


----------



## Didi (Aug 26, 2019)

Shizune said:


> And you can rebrand the section however you want, it's the same section and you're not gonna give me the run-around having me think otherwise.



it's not a fucking rebrand and you're willfully ignoring my valid posts on the subject just because you have a justified hateboner for the chatterbox


sis I get it that section was straight garbage
this isn't the same section at all
like I said
not a namechange
nuke and start from scratch with new policies to foster a better culture, which worked

stay dumb


----------



## Didi (Aug 26, 2019)

Shizune said:


> Lmfao your pussy quivering real hard for this lil forum section Didi. They paying your bills?



ofc I'm gonna be mad if I see people spouting straight bullshit about a place they obviously never visited

at least Law was man enough to admit his mistake based on outdated beliefs


----------



## Didi (Aug 26, 2019)

Shizune said:


> girl you are just seething today and I cannot engage with this kind of negative energy on this, the blessed day of WoW: classic's release
> 
> I dunno what you think I'm gonna say, I was in the section last night and Kitsune was in there with some of her regulars discussing why they think there's an unfair stigma against i*c*st between cousins. And if you ask anybody what section the Alley is the successor to, they will tell you the Chatterbox. You can deny it or be mad about it but it's gonna remain that way. You trying so hard to pull this sleight of hand lol. You aren't gonna change my opinion cuz it's based on my experience with the section. You want to convince me it's friendly so badly, meanwhile you are in here being rude.
> 
> So that's a wrap on that, now please avoid my quote button unless it's about the WoW launch in 5 hours.



>cherrypicks 1 thread
>it's not even an unfriendly one




yeah no, I'm the rude one, spouting lies about sections they never go to
not our fault the chatterbox is living in your head rent free


----------



## Didi (Aug 26, 2019)

Shizune said:


> mbxx gotta censor the word i*c*st, meanwhile his mods are openly defending it in the public-facing "off topic" section
> 
> like I dunno what you want me to say about that section
> 
> and nobody is confused about it being the successor to the chatterbox lol, like, I'm screaming @ you trying to pretend otherwise



willfully ignorant, sad!

It's the successor to both the chatterbox and the blender (because it's an off topic section) 
that doesn't mean it's the same fucking section or the same fucking culture


you are an absolute retard and I'm just glad you're putting it on display for the rest to see


----------



## Didi (Aug 26, 2019)

*you are being an absolute retard

You aren't one in general but you sure are trying hard at it atm


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 26, 2019)

The Alley is actually nice, you cant really compare it with the Chatterbox (most people say the CB was pretty toxic).

It has new mods, a lot of new people and it's mostly fun shitposting.


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 26, 2019)

@Didi @Shizune You both can stop now.


----------



## Magic (Aug 26, 2019)

Tiger said:


> That's a pretty good assumption, yeah.
> 
> I did download Dauntless, though. *salt in wound*



Iceborne expansion for Monster Hunter is coming this fall. Get the real thing.

Dauntless is a poor man's Monster Hunter.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 26, 2019)

didi is right


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Iceborne expansion for Monster Hunter is coming this fall. Get the real thing.
> 
> Dauntless is a poor man's Monster Hunter.



Tried both. Prefer Dauntless.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2019)

is a said:


> didi is right



3 episodes into The Boys finally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 26, 2019)

Tiger said:


> Tried both. Prefer Dauntless.


This wounds me greatly to hear this.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Iceborne expansion for Monster Hunter is coming this fall. Get the real thing.
> 
> Dauntless is a poor man's Monster Hunter.





Tiger said:


> Tried both. Prefer Dauntless.



I'm also extremely casual in games like this. Strategic mind, but I just don't care or have the time to be competitive. The controls are more fluid, and my brother plays it-- only reason I downloaded.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 26, 2019)

Tiger said:


> 3 episodes into The Boys finally.



how you like it so far

you're in for a real treat


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2019)

is a said:


> how you like it so far
> 
> you're in for a real treat



So far so good. Loving Butcher and Annie.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2019)

May be Karl Urban's best role.


----------



## Magic (Aug 26, 2019)

MH has more weapons, more combos. More play styles and variances of builds. No Free to play models, Nothing locked behind DLC pay walls in terms of the quest rotations.
It's also not competitive, literally you can have a hunter who is further along help a newbie through the story.
We have Final Fantasy collab quests ending with a hunt behemoth, Witcher 3 Collab quests.
Better overall atmosphere and monsters.
On PC version you can mod.
;x

Hopefully you guys move over to MH someday. Have fun hunting with your bro!


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2019)

Dauntless feels better while playing. And since I will likely only get 4-5 hours a week to play it, the other stuff isn't important to me. And my wife is more likely to enjoy Dauntless, which will likely be the only reason I play more than 4 hours per week.


----------



## Magic (Aug 26, 2019)

The Alley is super toxic, don't listen to didi!


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 26, 2019)

Tiger said:


> 3 episodes into The Boys finally.



Bought Amazon prime last night just to start this show. Hopefully it's worth it.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 26, 2019)

Well alley donated for admins and mods . So the people in that section are nice.
I feel demonizing certain section is just rude.

I feel people shouldnt take meme thread seriously  its just for jokes and entertainment.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 26, 2019)

RemChu said:


> The Alley is super toxic, don't listen to didi!


You are on alley .


----------



## Magic (Aug 26, 2019)

Kingslayer said:


> Well alley donated for admins and mods


This wording sounds wrong.

They gave money to people who were in need. The people felt comfortable enough in that environment to ask for it. People in question being mods/ admins shouldn't matter. 





A Optimistic said:


> Bought Amazon prime last night just to start this show. Hopefully it's worth it.



How do people not have Prime in 2019.


----------



## Magic (Aug 26, 2019)

Kingslayer said:


> You are on alley .


No! Lies!


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 26, 2019)

Tiger said:


> Dauntless feels better while playing. And since I will likely only get 4-5 hours a week to play it, the other stuff isn't important to me. And my wife is more likely to enjoy Dauntless, which will likely be the only reason I play more than 4 hours per week.


My wife bullies me  . I do most of her gardening work . She starts nitpicking for small things if i make a mistake.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2019)

I don't have Amazon Prime, because I don't order shit on Amazon. My brother does, so I use his.


----------



## Magic (Aug 26, 2019)

Tiger said:


> I don't have Amazon Prime, because I don't order shit on Amazon. My brother does, so I use his.


Two day shipping.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2019)

Also, whoever decided that a chicken sandwich could just be sold with two small chicken strips instead should actually be punched in the teeth.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Two day shipping.



I'll take 'Things No One Actually Needs' for 600, Alex.


----------



## Magic (Aug 26, 2019)

Everyone should have prime, give Bezos your money. Make him and his company an entity that can rival nation states.


----------



## Magic (Aug 26, 2019)

Catapulting our society into a automation, cyber punk dystopia.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 26, 2019)

Tiger said:


> I don't have Amazon Prime, because I don't order shit on Amazon. My brother does, so I use his.


There is free trail for a month.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 26, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Everyone should have prime, give Bezos your money. Make him and his company an entity that can rival nation states.


Disney + is soon arriving.


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 26, 2019)

RemChu said:


> How do people not have Prime in 2019.



Because every show I watch is free on mtv.ca

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 26, 2019)

good lord some girl just got killed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 26, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> good lord some girl just got killed


She cute too. Rip


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 26, 2019)

RemChu said:


> She cute too. Rip



They were talking about their future and them BAM

she dead


----------



## Magic (Aug 26, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Because every show I watch is free on mtv.ca


Prime video comes free with prime in general. I'm always ordering supplies or whatever.


----------



## Magic (Aug 26, 2019)

Ordering Onaholes.


----------



## Magic (Aug 26, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> They were talking about their future and them BAM
> 
> she dead


Gutpunch. OOF


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> good lord some girl just got killed



What girl


----------



## Magic (Aug 26, 2019)

Tiger said:


> What girl


First episode Hughie's girl


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 26, 2019)

Tiger said:


> What girl



Don't know her name but it's the first 5 minutes of Episode 1. Dude and his girl were talking at the sidewalk and a really fast guy ran through her.


----------



## Magic (Aug 26, 2019)

Can't stop! Won't stop! Can't stop the a-train.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 26, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Everyone should have prime, give Bezos your money. Make him and his company an entity that can rival nation states.



You think I'm fucking rich? I already have Netflix and cable TV, can't have anything more.

(and yes I know cable TV is not worth the cost, but my mom won't live without the catholic channel and my dad needs his ESPN).


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 26, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Don't know her name but it's the first 5 minutes of Episode 1. Dude and his girl were talking at the sidewalk and a really fast guy ran through her.



And that's not even close to the most disgusting thing that happens in this show.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I mean, the fast guy wasn't even _trying_ to kill her.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 26, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Can't stop! Won't stop! Can't stop the a-train.


but can atrain out run cancer


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 26, 2019)

i'm sure there's a the boys thread somewhere but my favorite moments  spoilers below. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




assbomb
the plane scene
the fucking dolphin and then the lobster lmao
laser baby
any homelander scene tbh especially the one where he confronted the seven
("except you black noir, you're doing great ")


----------



## Magic (Aug 26, 2019)

The gills scene. Haha. Love the fish dude's arc. Pure comedy.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 26, 2019)

I'm playing Danganronpa now. Just finished Case 4. Very fun game.

I decided I have to make mafia game out of it. It's my obligation. The game is basically mafia already.

I'm thinking of a setup where it doesn't have an actual mafia faction, but each night one random student gets to make a kill. If they are not lynched next day, they win the game and leave the "school". But most roles have variations of tracker or watcher or lie detector, so getting away is very hard. You can only win the game if you either kill someone and get away with it, or be one of the X players remaining alive. Some players may have other stuff like redirections too.

Since there is no set mafia faction, it can be a sockpuppet game, since any character can be bad.

The main issue is how to decide a fair method to pick the killer. Randomness works, but some players will have a better chance of winning than others.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 26, 2019)

You could also leave it to the player's choice whether to make a kill, and make first come first serve, but the question then is why won't everyone want to kill in the first night. At least in Danganronpa they are real people so they don't want to kill each other so easily, but in mafia it would be impossible to control the spite.

Maybe make it so the investigation abilities get weaker as the game progresses, so that killing earlier is too risky.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 26, 2019)

i have been waiting years for that ddl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 26, 2019)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> i have been waiting years for that ddl



@Shizune @is a are my witnesses


----------



## God (Aug 26, 2019)

Danganronpa is dope


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 27, 2019)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> @Shizune @is a are my witnesses


DAN DAN DAN DAN DAN DAN DA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 27, 2019)

is a said:


> DAN DAN DAN DAN DAN DAN DA.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 27, 2019)

Also this


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2019)

Good shit DDL. Me and Iwan were going to make a Danganronpa game where everyone submitted what they were the ultimate at and we made roles around it, but me being me.... well, you know.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You think I'm fucking rich? I already have Netflix and cable TV, can't have anything more.
> 
> (and yes I know cable TV is not worth the cost, but my mom won't live without the catholic channel and my dad needs his ESPN).



Don't know about jesus tv, but you can get espn with one of the Sling packages for 20 bucks.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 27, 2019)

Platinum said:


> Good shit DDL. Me and Iwan were going to make a Danganronpa game where everyone submitted what they were the ultimate at and we made roles around it, but me being me.... well, you know.



It's just an ideia, I still have 2.5 games to platly first.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 27, 2019)

Ok so how about this:

Every night one player can make a kill. If multiple people send it, the killer will be decided at random. Priority will be given to people who already sent kill attempts in previous nights.

If nobody sends a kill, a 24 hour night extension will be given, where the first to send a kill action will make it. If at the end of the extension nobody has killed, the host will start killing a player every 24 hours until someone ends a kill.

All roles have abilities (mostly investigations) that get weaker as the game progresses. Killing earlier means you are more likely to be investigated. Killing later means there is a smaller poll of people to lynch.

You win the game if you:

- Kill someone and not get lynched next day.
- Vote in 3 successful lynches of blackened students, or 2 consecutive ones.
- Be one of the last 2 players alive.

There are no town or scum factions, and you don't win the game if you die. The first kill will be made on an NPC. There will be a Night 0 where this NPC kill is made.

This will be a short-ish game, with 4 to 7 phases depending on how many people join succesful lynches.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Didi (Aug 27, 2019)

why the long face


----------



## Tiger (Aug 27, 2019)

So I made a game. I can only commit to a co-hosting position. Anyone want to see the roles and mechanics to decide if they're interested in hosting?

Role-madness, reading involved. Story-based. Sequel to "Battle for Mars".


----------



## Magic (Aug 27, 2019)

Popeyes or Chick fila chicken sandwich?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 28, 2019)

popeyes


----------



## Tiger (Aug 28, 2019)

Smash Burger
Harvey's


----------



## Legend (Aug 28, 2019)

poutanko said:


> Waffles says Hi


HE IS MISSED


----------



## Aries (Aug 28, 2019)

The dice have spoken, I should be mod of this section. Its a conspiracy against ole CR


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2019)

TFW Mod Aries resolves disputes between parties by making DBZ gifs mocking the situation they complained about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 28, 2019)

Rise Chicken!  Rise chicken rise


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 28, 2019)

Aries said:


> The dice have spoken, I should be mod of this section. Its a conspiracy against ole CR



Tbh you could always join as a Helper if you are interested


----------



## Magic (Aug 28, 2019)

Being ultra competitive as town leads to the dark side.


----------



## sworder (Aug 29, 2019)

When somebody asks you why you don’t play mafia anymore, just point them to dragomir’s generic game


----------



## Drago (Aug 29, 2019)

Anybody wanna sub in for the generic game?


----------



## Aries (Aug 29, 2019)

Platinum said:


> TFW Mod Aries resolves disputes between parties by making DBZ gifs mocking the situation they complained about.



Its pretty ingenius when you think about it, what better way to bring peace then to show both parties how silly their drama is. Am I the Prince of Hope this section needs right now?
1-yes
2-no


----------



## Aries (Aug 29, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Tbh you could always join as a Helper if you are interested



Dont know what that is/ what privileges it gives me


----------



## Stelios (Aug 29, 2019)

Kek


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2019)

p gud


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2019)

Aries said:


> Dont know what that is/ what privileges it gives me


Get to be staff fuckboi for a little bit then they promote you to Mod like a good little doggie.


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 29, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Get to be staff fuckboi for a little bit then they promote you to Mod like a good little doggie.



Nice Roxanne of Love and Hate avatar.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 29, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Nice Roxanne of Love and Hate avatar.




Roxaaaaane 
you don’t have to put the red light


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2019)

Roooooooooooxanne
You dont have to wear that dress tonight


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 29, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Get to be staff fuckboi for a little bit then they promote you to Mod like a good little doggie.



Tbh I got offered to get helpers but I don't actually need more people. The workload isn't that big here.

Then again I just got an internship irl so that might change soon.

But then a second mod would help more than a non-mod tbh.

Having to mod games I'm playing is pretty tricky too. Sometimes I need a mod that's not playing to help me.


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Tbh I got offered to get helpers but I don't actually need more people. The workload isn't that big here.
> 
> Then again I just got an internship irl so that might change soon.
> 
> ...



@[REDACTED] would be a great helper.


----------



## Aries (Aug 30, 2019)

I just want to roll a dice. I have a gambling addiction it seems
1-yes
2-no


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 30, 2019)

rps @Aries 

1 - rock
2 - paper
3 - scissors


----------



## Aries (Aug 30, 2019)

1-rock
2-paper
3-scissors


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 30, 2019)

paper be king


----------



## Magic (Aug 30, 2019)

I needz that chicken sandwich.


----------



## God (Aug 30, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 30, 2019)

Hype

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Aug 31, 2019)

Shizune said:


> I think I just had a genius idea for countering role claims
> 
> The mafia's kills are upgraded to superkills if they can guess their target's role



This has been done in quite a few games. Not tryna shit on you.


----------



## Aries (Aug 31, 2019)

Name me top 5 best animals in the world


----------



## poutanko (Aug 31, 2019)

Aries said:


> Name me top 5 best animals in the world


Bunnies
Cats/dogs
Butterflies
Spiders
Crabs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hidden (Aug 31, 2019)

Aries said:


> Name me top 5 best animals in the world


Coo! (Birds)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 31, 2019)

Spiders and crabs ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Aug 31, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Spiders and crabs ....


For different reasons 
one is 
one is


----------



## Magic (Aug 31, 2019)

Lol


----------



## Magic (Aug 31, 2019)

poutanko said:


> For different reasons
> one is
> one is


I've always said crabs are basically water spiders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 31, 2019)

Tigers
Wolves
Elephants
Falcons
Dolphins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 31, 2019)

Giraffes 
Hippo
Goats
Lambs
Lions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 31, 2019)

not top 5 in world just listing animals ....


----------



## Tiger (Aug 31, 2019)

That urge to sign up and claim Growlithe.

It is strong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 31, 2019)

cat doges birdies bunnies ferrets

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Aug 31, 2019)

Could have sworn I wrote a post saying bats are pretty cool.


----------



## Aries (Aug 31, 2019)

@RemChu

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nois (Aug 31, 2019)

Hello everyone


----------



## Tiger (Aug 31, 2019)

Sup Otter


----------



## Nois (Aug 31, 2019)

Making my periodical appearance. I come on, I see Megaman for Switch posted.

< just bought the revised switch
< will be looking for people to play with online.


----------



## Magic (Aug 31, 2019)

Aries said:


> @RemChu


DUDE

HYPE HYPE!!!! I missed out on all the ZX games back in the day.


----------



## God (Aug 31, 2019)

Zx will be epic on the switch


----------



## Magic (Aug 31, 2019)

Wild said:


> Zx will be epic on the switch


Oh yeah, I forgot you are also a big megaman fan. 

I wish they would make some new IP for him. I tried 11 and that shit was hard level 1.


----------



## God (Aug 31, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot you are also a big megaman fan.
> 
> I wish they would make some new IP for him. I tried 11 and that shit was hard level 1.



I never played 11 cuz lol no switch


----------



## Magic (Aug 31, 2019)

Wild said:


> I never played 11 cuz lol no switch



I had it on pc, was busy, so refunded it. Very cheap so I'll it get later at some point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 31, 2019)

Apparently Capcom is gonna reveal a new Megaman game at the tokyo game show. I hope for Megaman X9 or ZX3. 

Im hyped for that collection though, Loved the Zero series and ZX is legit underated. Its such a great game. The only negative i have for the original ZX game is they give you Xs armor and then take it away after like 2 missions. You need to pass it once I believe before they let you keep it for the whole game. 

Also if you peeps dont have the megaman collections I hear capcom is releasing a Megaman/Megaman X collections. It will include all 11 Megaman Games and all 8 X games in a single cart. Think it will be released atm in Japan


----------



## God (Sep 1, 2019)

Aries said:


> Apparently Capcom is gonna reveal a new Megaman game at the tokyo game show. I hope for Megaman X9 or ZX3.
> 
> Im hyped for that collection though, Loved the Zero series and ZX is legit underated. Its such a great game. The only negative i have for the original ZX game is they give you Xs armor and then take it away after like 2 missions. You need to pass it once I believe before they let you keep it for the whole game.
> 
> Also if you peeps dont have the megaman collections I hear capcom is releasing a Megaman/Megaman X collections. It will include all 11 Megaman Games and all 8 X games in a single cart. Think it will be released atm in Japan



What


----------



## Aries (Sep 1, 2019)

Wild said:


> What



Im not sure if its coming out on Europe/NA but its coming out on Japan that megaman collection collection




Havent fully played megaman 11 either. Did try the demo and it was fun. The gimmick really needs to stay for any new megaman games. Im just glad the blue bomber is getting some love again. Next up Megaman Battle Network collection  Have you played the azure striker series? Same peeps that made megaman zero made that series, pretty good series aswell.

Lets hope Capcom delivers goods and gives us that new x9


----------



## Aries (Sep 1, 2019)

Megaman had some of the best tracks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Sep 1, 2019)

Aries said:


> Im not sure if its coming out on Europe/NA but its coming out on Japan that megaman collection collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have both azure games but I never touched them lol

If they rerelease battle network and starforce


----------



## Nois (Sep 1, 2019)

Aries said:


> Megaman had some of the best tracks


That's because Megaman is magnificent af.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 1, 2019)

@Didi

right click play


----------



## Didi (Sep 1, 2019)

actually it auto played


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 1, 2019)

first CR game I ever played was a mega man game back in 2011

pretty sure it ended with a lot of people exploding


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 1, 2019)

stelios is a powerful sorcerer


----------



## Kingslayer (Sep 1, 2019)

Stelios said:


> @Didi
> 
> right click play


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 1, 2019)

oh its already fixed


----------



## Magic (Sep 1, 2019)

.........


----------



## Nataly (Sep 1, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Popeyes or Chick fila chicken sandwich?


I only go to Popeyes for their red beans and rice, those are the best and only from Popeyes


Tiger said:


> Smash Burger
> Harvey's


I tried Smash Burger once and honestly I was not very impressed


----------



## Stelios (Sep 1, 2019)

Kingslayer said:


>




This dog is insane 
Raikage answers Bee the moment Minato is grabbing Kunais


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I only go to Popeyes for their red beans and rice, those are the best and only from Popeyes
> 
> I tried Smash Burger once and honestly I was not very impressed



The one near me had a really good chicken burger. We also don't have Chick-Fil-A up here. But the Smashburger chicken  sandwich was better than Popeye's.


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 1, 2019)

I think we're having Smash Burger tonight for dinner.


----------



## Legend (Sep 2, 2019)

Hello everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drago (Sep 2, 2019)

Yo! Go signup for this game players. 

The start date is November 8th.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 3, 2019)

What happened to @Superman ?


----------



## Legend (Sep 3, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> What happened to @Superman ?


No idea


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 3, 2019)

He has been semi-retired of mafia for like a year now.

Maybe he finally took the path of Sin and stopped logging in.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 3, 2019)

haven't played a game on here since 2013/14


----------



## Legend (Sep 3, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> He has been semi-retired of mafia for like a year now.
> 
> Maybe he finally took the path of Sin and stopped logging in.


Just when I thought I was out, they keep pulling me back in.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 3, 2019)

Lucifer M said:


> haven't played a game on here since 2013/14



this isn’t st. Lucifer is it


----------



## poutanko (Sep 3, 2019)

Lucifer M said:


> haven't played a game on here since 2013/14


Why did you delete your old account, Riley Escobar?


----------



## Magic (Sep 4, 2019)

Who are you? Welcome back.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 4, 2019)

is a said:


> this isn’t st. Lucifer is it


nope this is Lucifer Morningstar being Lucifer Morningstar (just a shame the UN is already taken )



poutanko said:


> Why did you delete your old account, Riley Escobar?


reason amongst reason, within reasons and just for the sake reasons lol


----------



## Magic (Sep 4, 2019)

Too much cuteness


----------



## Magic (Sep 4, 2019)

Kan-tuck-eee?


----------



## Nois (Sep 4, 2019)

What up mafiosos?


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 6, 2019)

~ Happy Birthday @Melodie ~
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 6, 2019)

Happy birthday @Melodie ~


----------



## Melodie (Sep 6, 2019)

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 6, 2019)

Happy birthday smellodie


----------



## Nataly (Sep 6, 2019)

Happy birthday,


----------



## Shizune (Sep 6, 2019)

Happy birthday to one of my favorite NFers, @Melodie


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 6, 2019)

Happy B-day Mel.


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 6, 2019)

Happy birthday Melodie


----------



## poutanko (Sep 6, 2019)

Happy birthday @Melodie ~


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 6, 2019)

Happy birthday Melodie


----------



## Viole (Sep 6, 2019)

Appy Bday @Melodie


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 7, 2019)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Nois (Sep 7, 2019)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Tiger (Sep 7, 2019)

Hope you had a good birthday, @Melodie 

Also, WoW must be going pretty well. This place became a ghost town.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 7, 2019)

Also @Shizune  -- words to say about nicki's retirement?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 7, 2019)

Someone fill me in on what all your mains are in WoW please. So I can judge and tease.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 7, 2019)

Tiger said:


> Someone fill me in on what all your mains are in WoW please. So I can judge and tease.



45 Night Elf Hunter


----------



## Melodie (Sep 7, 2019)

I main mage in every expansion. Dropped playing all MMOs for a long time though, not playing classic atm.



is a said:


> 45 Night Elf Hunter


Wtf you started playing Classic?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 7, 2019)

dwarf paladin  21


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 7, 2019)

Melodie said:


> I main mage in every expansion. Dropped playing all MMOs for a long time though, not playing classic atm.
> 
> 
> Wtf you started playing Classic?


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 7, 2019)

Haven't played wow in years but my highest level was a Holy pally human


----------



## Shizune (Sep 7, 2019)

Tiger said:


> Also @Shizune  -- words to say about nicki's retirement?



Lol Nicki makes troll posts like this sometimes so I'm confused why this one got so much coverage. I _strongly _doubt she's actually retiring. As far as I know she still needs 2 more albums to finish her contract, and she's working on an album right now. Like, she literally still has studio time booked, lol. She isn't retiring, just trying to get attention, as she does. And it normally doesn't work this well, which is why I'm surprised.

Do you guys not remember when she tweeted that she was pregnant in like 2016 just to troll? Lol



Tiger said:


> Someone fill me in on what all your mains are in WoW please. So I can judge and tease.



Me - human priest
WAD - night elf hunter
Kvothe Kingkiller - dwarf paladin
Lord Genome - human rogue
Expo - night elf rogue

Santi hasn't started yet because he's out of town, but he said he'd play a mage.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 7, 2019)

is a said:


> 45 Night Elf Hunter





Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> dwarf paladin  21



Quite interesting how you both felt the need to tell me what level you are, as well. 

I see Wad's going for the meme choice, and Kvothe is a masochist.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 7, 2019)

Shizune said:


> Lol Nicki makes troll posts like this sometimes so I'm confused why this one got so much coverage. I _strongly _doubt she's actually retiring. As far as I know she still needs 2 more albums to finish her contract, and she's working on an album right now. Like, she literally still has studio time booked, lol. She isn't retiring, just trying to get attention, as she does. And it normally doesn't work this well, which is why I'm surprised.
> 
> Do you guys not remember when she tweeted that she was pregnant in like 2016 just to troll? Lol
> 
> ...



If it didn't get coverage, then I probably didn't hear about it.

So...just going to hire a tank from the rando pile, or?

Seriously wish I was playing to help you scrubs.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 7, 2019)

By which I mean-- I'd main Warrior, because it's sorely lacking in the makeup.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 7, 2019)

Hahaha...Paladins tanking in vanilla!

Never lose that dry wit, Nitty.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 7, 2019)

Ok I'll admit...pre Scholo, they're just fine.

I still vividly remember the tears of Paladins once they got to Stratholme and beyond. Not to mention raiding.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 8, 2019)

Tiger said:


> Quite interesting how you both felt the need to tell me what level you are, as well.
> 
> I see Wad's going for the meme choice, and *Kvothe is a masochist.*



wait a minute 

I'm sorta new at classic so I had no idea.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2019)

During vanilla, Blizzard's treatment of Paladins became a meme that lasted for years. Shamans were far stronger in general, despite Paladin having access to heavy armor.

They could tank alright from lvl 1 to 58, though never *quite* as good as Warrior, and slowly worse through the 50s. But as endgame reared its ugly head, their shortcomings became clear. And when Molten Core and Onyxia opened up, Paladins realized Blizzard had no interest in them tanking anything more than trash mobs.

If you are looking to pick up a 2H weapon and go Retribution, you're A-Ok, if you were looking to be a tank during important content...you'll be waiting a year.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2019)

My information is only solid if they kept everything, even their errors, the same in classic.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 8, 2019)

pallies were much better healers tho
even tho pallies were more typically tank healers and shamans more so raid healers via chain heal
but optimizing good use of chain heals was always a wonky endeavor


----------



## God (Sep 8, 2019)

I also am enjoy this Warcraft world


----------



## Nois (Sep 8, 2019)

All this WoW talk, and all I ever played was 20h on a private server, back in 2011


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 8, 2019)

@Melodie 

Happy birthday!


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2019)

Welp, I played from open beta until BC opened, and Paladins could never ever tank raids in that time.

I suppose you could also say, the only content I feel that actually mattered was 60+, because I got to 60 very fast and was in the first raiding guild on my server. So if you guys are taking a more casual approach and not concerned with my elitism-- I respect that.

When I came back to play WotLK, they could tank raids just fine, but I still preferred Warrior.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2019)

The Paladin class Dev from early WoW was a memelord, albeit unintentionally. He was so accidentally hilarious, because he had absolutely no clue what his players wanted. He kept saying he was doing X, every Paladin would say "no, please do Y", and he would go "I am listening to my players!" And then XXXX would happen.

It was a long-running joke in the raiding community that the Paladin dev secretly hated Pallies. They even made joke videos about it many times. Keep in mind, this was 2005...


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2019)

Shizune said:


> Paladins are arguably one of the top 3 strongest classes in classic tho



If they're dueling, maybe.

Or if you mean pvp post Blackwing Lair.

Or if you mean where they ended up just before BC came out.

But not in endgame PVE. Not in 2004 or 2005.

As a hardcore raider, raid leader, and content pusher in those eras-- it was widely agreed-upon that in-combat rezzing was the main reason we brought our two or three Paladins on raids. And only one Paladin we ever took with us was dressed in tanking gear, so he could help off-tank mobs that weren't the boss. Like in Ony and Rags when small adds are summoned-- Consecration was the better tanking tool.

I played this game religiously, as well as competitively in vanilla. Paladins never held a tanking candle to Warriors in Vanilla. Their strength came from their versatility, and that isn't required or desired in raids.

First guy to hit 60 on my vanilla server was a Paladin, and he was my guild's raiding off-tank. He rolled a Paladin because he assumed they would be like the EQ or DnD version, and every bit as good at tanking as Warriors were. He never got a chance to do that in a raid (he was our best OT though, he was my hero...Cevante, a legend.) and I remember rolling a Paladin later on a pvp server because I admired him so much. He laughed at me and told me Paladins were the crippled step-children of WoW, and no matter what major role I chose to go with-- there was someone else who did it better.

Healers? Priests are better.
DPS? Literally anyone.
Tanks? Warriors, and even Bears are better.

Versatility sadly means nothing when a boss hits them like they're wearing paper.

And for the record, even in WotLK, when all three types of tanks were "balanced"-- Paladins still settled at the bottom. Same with healing and DPS. They will always be the guys who can do everything, but not as well as others.

I played WoW off and on for ten to twelve years, and I never saw this to be wrong.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2019)

But if no raids are planned, then I'm sure there's no problem. If they are, befriend a couple warriors in a hurry.


----------



## Santí (Sep 8, 2019)

Shizune said:


> Santi hasn't started yet because he's out of town, but he said he'd play a mage.



Gnome Mage


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2019)

Santi said:


> Gnome Mage



Always cute.

Is no one playing Warlock? That'd be what I'd roll if I was able to join in. That or Warrior.

@Kvothe Kingkiller

I was mostly teasing you. As I said when I asked for people's characters-- I wanted to tease people for their choices. I wouldn't be raiding if I joined classic WoW, so it wouldn't matter to me. Don't have that kind of time any more.


----------



## stormrage (Sep 8, 2019)

Judging by the posting times, it'd be safe to say you guys play on NA servers. How bad was the DDOS attacks yesterday and today for you guys?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 8, 2019)

paladins may be outdone by priests as healers in vanilla but only them

they were still definitely superior to shamans who were actually again unintuitive wacklords who were pretty much brought to raids on merits of mana tide and windfury

Shizune will disagree and say druids are best but she wrong fo dat so it’s ok 

i do agree tho that paladins had almost no merits to main tanking in late game dungeons as warriors were sixteen billion times better and if there was ever a niche fight the beat tank outshone the possibly pally 

and agreed that their dps was never ever top of the charts competitive in a guild full of content pushing elitist jerks but as an ex high warlord rogue I can safely say that any paladin in post t2 and pvp gear with a god damn sulfuras could one shot me as they damn pleased their burst was no joke


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2019)

I have zero beef with classic Pally in pvp. Best three PKs on my server were Pally, Pally, Warlock.

Each of the healers had their niche in WotLK, so it was hard to say which was better. I didn't content push BC because it looked like hot garbage and I left WoW to have my heart broken by a dozen other MMO tryhards.

Any classic raid will welcome a Pally if they're short one, thanks to rezzing in combat while figuring out mechanics and timing. But they could pretty much sit and have coffee til someone died otherwise on a lot of bosses. Baron in MC comes to mind, specifically.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2019)

Manatide and Windfury edged out Paladin utility once people stopped getting killed out of stupidity though. Even if that's all a Shaman did.

Pushing new content: Paladin

Farming content faster: Shaman


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2019)

If it's the final patch before BC, I'm probably not interested any more. The whole point for me would be to relive the first days of WoW before I knew better.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2019)

I played during that last patch, though-- and Pallies still weren't tanking raids. *shrug* Nor was it really on the horizon from what we could tell.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2019)

Conversations can evolve-- when it became clear you weren't interested in raid talk, Wad came in and engaged the topic with me. Then I responded.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2019)

So I thought we were still on that topic*.

Anyway, I quit during that last patch, so *shrug*. I'm sure I'd be playing if I was single. The desire to smack Ony in her face would be too tempting though.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 8, 2019)

Shizune said:


> Also who the fuck is @Gin trying to spam my old posts with dislikes in this thread? Sometimes I wish they would lock this thread to people who don't play mafia



If someone is spamming you with ratings or negs you can report them so we might seal their rep/rating rights.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 8, 2019)

Tiger said:


> Always cute.
> 
> Is no one playing Warlock? That'd be what I'd roll if I was able to join in. That or Warrior.
> 
> ...



Lol yeah, I know. I am not planning to do any raids, and the few dungeons I've done (my first dungeon tilted lg xd) I decided to go Healer Paladin for the time being. Still, it's fun. 

Anyways, I chose Dwarf Paladin because that's my current character in one of the DnD campaigns I'm in


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2019)

I'm making baked apples.fuuuuuuuck, smells so good. Fucking heaven.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Aries (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 10, 2019)

I was wondering where the WOW thread was, it seems it was hiding here all along


----------



## Aries (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Viole (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Viole (Sep 11, 2019)

@is a 

yo lazy fuck, do a anon sock mafia again


----------



## Magic (Sep 11, 2019)

One life to live soap opera.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 12, 2019)

So what level are you WoW maniacs at, how many lvl 60 no lifers


----------



## Magic (Sep 13, 2019)

Evil C.C. said:


> So what level are you WoW maniacs at, how many lvl 60 no lifers


They're too busy playing to reply.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 13, 2019)

RemChu said:


> They're too busy playing to reply.



Or play mafia, I fear.


----------



## Magic (Sep 13, 2019)

Tiger said:


> Or play mafia, I fear.


Or go to bathroom, bucket for piss and poo in corner of their room.


----------



## Aries (Sep 14, 2019)

I wish it was october already to get my halloween groove on


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2019)

@Platinum [HASHTAG]#feelings and emotions[/HASHTAG] has been trending number 1 for like 2 weeks straight


----------



## Shizune (Sep 14, 2019)

WAD - 54 hunter
me - 46 priest
Maerala - 37 druid
Expo - 33 rogue
Kvothe Kingkiller - 26 paladin
Lord Genome - 23 rogue

is where all the NFers are at


----------



## Tiger (Sep 14, 2019)

More importantly, what are your crafting levels?


----------



## Shizune (Sep 14, 2019)

Tiger said:


> More importantly, what are your crafting levels?



Lol, I don't think WAD is doing any crafting professions.

I've got tailoring, skinning and cooking, all of which are nearing max.

Maerala has herbalism, alchemy and all the secondary professions, all of which he's maintaining.

I don't think Kvothe has any professions either.

No idea about the rogues.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2019)

Wild said:


> @Platinum [HASHTAG]#feelings and emotions[/HASHTAG] has been trending number 1 for like 2 weeks straight



I'm a trendsetter, what can i say


----------



## Tiger (Sep 14, 2019)

Shizune said:


> Lol, I don't think WAD is doing any crafting professions.
> 
> I've got tailoring, skinning and cooking, all of which are nearing max.
> 
> ...



Legit. Some of my playthroughs I just do skinning and mining for $$, but I'd say that puts you and Maerala (whoever tf that is lol) atop the list for overall level.

If I'm playing a tank and plan to be competitive, I will always go mining/smithing. Otherwise, it's up in the air.


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2019)

Platinum said:


> I'm a trendsetter, what can i say



I’ve bren supporting you secretly


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2019)

Cubert is my secret benefactor?

This is quite the plot twist.


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2019)

MSAL still posts on nf.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 15, 2019)

Haven't heard that name in years.


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 16, 2019)

Shizune said:


> WAD - 54 hunter
> me - 46 priest
> Maerala - 37 druid
> Expo - 33 rogue
> ...



Pretty neat, though surprised none of you has gotten 60 yet tbh, for me i just dinged 45 [Warrior] last night

But fml warrior leveling if you are doing it quest route instead of spam dungeons is brutal


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2019)

Evil C.C. said:


> Pretty neat, though surprised none of you has gotten 60 yet tbh, for me i just dinged 45 [Warrior] last night
> 
> But fml warrior leveling if you are doing it quest route instead of spam dungeons is brutal



got a job


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2019)

@Platinum @Didi 
should enjoy this, if you haven't seen it before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Sep 17, 2019)

is a said:


> got a job



Yeah your job is to be 60


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 19, 2019)

Seriously fuck Warcraft, Starcraft, Minecraft, Arts and Craft, Witchcraft, Statecraft and all the cunting crafts


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2019)

@Stelios
Witcher collaboration involves a Geralt taking a portal to the mhw. You meet him, it's fully voice acted. You get to play as Geralt. You unlock witcher & Ciri related armor/ costumes, a spell, and a witcher enemy as raid boss (really annoying/hard)

Free dlc.


I played through the entire story solo pretty much.


We get iceborne expansion in January for pc. Loads of new content with g rank difficulty (they are calling it master rank)

One of my favorite game series and the gameplay loop of hunting powerful mon and crafting gear from their hide is satisfying. Preparing for hunts with traps etc. rewarding.


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2019)

Besides purchasing the game first time all quests are free.

Been a tradition. With monster hunter games. So the online component they give you a lot of extra stuff without asking the consumer for anything.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 19, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Besides purchasing the game first time all quests are free.
> 
> Been a tradition. With monster hunter games. So the online component they give you a lot of extra stuff without asking the consumer for anything.



oh kinda like Guild Wars model


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2019)

IB will cost money but a lot of old favorite monsters are returning plus some new ones. New subspecies to some in the base game and in general new sub species for some of the new monsters. 

if you decide to get it message me if you want help with anything or confused on anything.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 20, 2019)

RemChu said:


> IB will cost money but a lot of old favorite monsters are returning plus some new ones. New subspecies to some in the base game and in general new sub species for some of the new monsters.
> 
> if you decide to get it message me if you want help with anything or confused on anything.


already got it ima ping you if need 

np
Money's not a problem


----------



## God (Sep 20, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#feelings and emotions[/HASHTAG] stopped trending


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 20, 2019)

Wild said:


> [HASHTAG]#feelings and emotions[/HASHTAG] stopped trending


You can thank me for that


----------



## poutanko (Sep 21, 2019)

Happy birthday @iwandesu ~


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 21, 2019)

Thanks sweetie


----------



## Viole (Sep 21, 2019)

iwandesu said:


> Thanks sweetie


Appy Bday my nibba

Now come here so I can make you do my calcs


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 21, 2019)

happy birthday iwan


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 21, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Appy Bday my nibba
> 
> Now come here so I can make you do my calcs


Cant even play a mafia game properly anymore  
Calcs are like old School dreams at this point 
The short You look at and think "How the hell did i actually bother doing such complicated shit "


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 21, 2019)

Oh hey happy birthday iwan


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 22, 2019)

Happy  Birthday Iwandesu


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 23, 2019)

Glad to see this is still alive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 23, 2019)

Sphyer said:


> Glad to see this is still alive.


Pokemon game and The Boys game coming up


----------



## Drago (Sep 23, 2019)

Y'all get in here. 

Dunno why it's so hard to get players to join.


----------



## Drago (Sep 23, 2019)

Shizune said:


> It's cuz the theme weird


 It's just based on a book.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 23, 2019)

Nah, it's cuz school started for a lot of people. It's not a new thing, but surprises people every year. 

Once people get accustomed to their course load, around the third week of October, things pick up a bit.


----------



## Juan (Sep 25, 2019)

heya, juan here. 

wanted to invite you guys to a game i'm hosting over at the millennium forums:

http:
//The entire ground hes trying to hide in gets ripped apart like this only 100x worse
.com/showthread.php?71625-The-Dozen-Years-War-Sign-Ups

(the site is apparently blocked here, remove the spaces)

anyone who would like to join is welcomed and invited to do so, i need around 7-8 players. 

if you are worried about host skill, you could ask ratchet or wolfprincekouga, both of which have played in my games

assuming i get full sign ups, the game should start around next week, as i'm still fucking with a few balance issues. 

give the thread a look-over, all i ask


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 28, 2019)

Signed up for at least 4 games and none have started.


----------



## Drago (Oct 1, 2019)

Tiger said:


> Nah, it's cuz school started for a lot of people. It's not a new thing, but surprises people every year.
> 
> Once people get accustomed to their course load, around the third week of October, things pick up a bit.


Well then, my game starts on November 8th, so should give ppl plenty of time arrange it accordingly if choosing to play.

Btw, go signup


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 1, 2019)

Yo, how is everyone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 1, 2019)

Superman said:


> Yo, how is everyone?


Yeah doing good, how about yourself?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 1, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Yeah doing good, how about yourself?


Better. Was that vs thread ever posted?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 1, 2019)

Superman said:


> Better. Was that vs thread ever posted?


Yeah, the furniture hax won


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 1, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Yeah, the furniture hax won


Can I get a link? I never saw yours.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 1, 2019)

Superman said:


> Can I get a link? I never saw yours.


She's in the archives now, mine is in the PM if you need to see it


----------



## sworder (Oct 3, 2019)

I made this a while ago, I see ppl constantly asking for vote counts so might as well just post it. it's straightforward, copy and paste URL, start and end page, click run

it won't count your vote if you can't spell and you should probably take into account it counts every post in a page - even from a previous day phase

it's too much work to make it idiot-proof, maybe some other day if I'm bored


----------



## Stelios (Oct 3, 2019)

sworder said:


> I made this a while ago, I see ppl constantly asking for vote counts so might as well just post it. it's straightforward, copy and paste URL, start and end page, click run
> 
> it won't count your vote if you can't spell and you should probably take into account it counts every post in a page - even from a previous day phase
> 
> it's too much work to make it idiot-proof, maybe some other day if I'm bored




woooo

python


----------



## Stelios (Oct 3, 2019)

I guess you could add to ignore  quoteContainers so it doesn't pick up quoted posts


----------



## sworder (Oct 3, 2019)

it already ignores quotes 

had to remove them so it wouldn't alter the vote count


----------



## Stelios (Oct 3, 2019)

sworder said:


> it already ignores quotes
> 
> had to remove them so it wouldn't alter the vote count



mmm then something is off with the loop if you scan all the pages you will see what I mean


----------



## sworder (Oct 3, 2019)

I've tested it on multiple topics and did my own vote count and it was always correct

do u have an example


----------



## sworder (Oct 3, 2019)

btw the script uses the default posts per page, so if you changed yours then what it sees is not what you see


----------



## Stelios (Oct 3, 2019)

sworder said:


> btw the script uses the default posts per page, so if you changed yours then what it sees is not what you see



Just start page from 1 to last which is 39 according to my page count. Has to be default i never messed with it.

poutanko didn't vote for alwaysmind this much for sure 
neither did i 


poutanko: ['juan', 'katsu', 'fang', 'remchu', 'alwaysmind', 'alwaysmind', 'alwaysmind', 'alwaysmind', 'alwaysmind', 'alwaysmind', 'alwaysmind', 'alwaysmind', 'alwaysmind', 'alwaysmind','alwaysmind', 'alwaysmind', 'alwaysmind', 'alwaysmind']

stelios: ['santi', 'poutanko', 'mystic serenade', 'poutanko', 'alwaysmind', 'alwaysmind', 'alwaysmind', 'alwaysmind', 'alwaysmind', 'alwaysmind', 'alwaysmind', 'alwaysmind', 'alwaysmind', 'alwaysmind', 'alwaysmind', 'alwaysmind', 'alwaysmind', 'alwaysmind']


----------



## sworder (Oct 3, 2019)

there's only 26 pages that it sees, so some bug caused it to repeat the last vote an extra 13 times which is the amount of additional pages that were added that it can't scan

the default is 30ppp, if you go in incognito mode you will see what it sees

i should probably just force it to break out of a loop if it can't load a page


----------



## sworder (Oct 3, 2019)

NF redirects you to the last page available if you exceed the number of pages, so that won't work, it'll just repeat the votes on the last page over and over

whoever uses it must take that into account too i guess until i can think of a workaround


----------



## Stelios (Oct 3, 2019)

sworder said:


> NF redirects you to the last page available if you exceed the number of pages, so that won't work, it'll just repeat the votes on the last page over and over
> 
> whoever uses it must take that into account too i guess until i can think of a workaround



You can break from the loop at last_page() or use while
and 
issue condition = true 

while condition:

do shit 

if last_page(): condition = false


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2019)

Superman said:


> Yo, how is everyone?


Good, How are you?


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2019)

@Sir Pee Pee The Wise been at sea for 3 days, sorry about the no show. Ayy lmao.

Sick of this ship, finally on land again.


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2019)

No replies? Geez.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2019)

RemChu said:


> No replies? Geez.


Place is dead.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 5, 2019)

@Superman sound on


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2019)

Stelios said:


> @Superman sound on



 please tell me you have also already taught your kids these colourful words already.


----------



## Viole (Oct 8, 2019)

Damn I got negged from a salty salt

How am I ever going to recover from this deep injury


----------



## Platinum (Oct 8, 2019)

F


----------



## Viole (Oct 8, 2019)

@Aries bish host ur game already


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 9, 2019)

RemChu said:


> No replies? Geez.


hows australia..? ( I think that's where you are )


----------



## poutanko (Oct 10, 2019)

Happy birthday ~ @Dr. White


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 10, 2019)

Happy birthday  @Dr. White ~


----------



## Melodie (Oct 10, 2019)

happy birthday dr.white


----------



## Stelios (Oct 10, 2019)

@Dr. White whada poet mothafuckah

happy birthday


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 10, 2019)

happy birthday white


----------



## poutanko (Oct 11, 2019)

Happy 1 year older @~Mystic Serenade~


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 11, 2019)

poutanko said:


> Happy 1 year older @~Mystic Serenade~



Thanks


----------



## God (Oct 11, 2019)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Thanks



Happy birthday broseph


----------



## Viole (Oct 11, 2019)

Appy bday @Dr. White (black)


----------



## Viole (Oct 11, 2019)

Appy Bday @~Mystic Serenade~


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 11, 2019)

Happy belated bday @Dr. White 

And happy bday @~Mystic Serenade~


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 11, 2019)

Can we not do this?


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 11, 2019)

@Stelios @Shizune Both of you can stop now.


----------



## Karma (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Azeruth (Oct 11, 2019)

I'll start handing out Thread Bans if you all want to continue.


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 11, 2019)

Shizune said:


> They're the ones fucking starting with me! I will drop it if they will leave me the fuck alone. I did not bring this action to them at ALL


If you want me to be technical it started with your comments in the game thread. Everyone needs to drop it though.


----------



## Santí (Oct 11, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Santí (Oct 11, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


>



Shouldn't you be outside getting hosed at a HK street protest or something?


----------



## Viole (Oct 11, 2019)

Santi said:


> Shouldn't you be outside getting hosed at a HK street protest or something?


Nibba, Did you confuse my nationality yet again? God fucking damnit Santi, get your shit together.


----------



## Santí (Oct 11, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Nibba, Did you confuse my nationality yet again? God fucking damnit Santi, get your shit together.



You're whatever I say you are


----------



## Viole (Oct 11, 2019)

Santi said:


> You're whatever I say you are


Whatever u say Ratman


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 11, 2019)

Happy Belated Birthday @Dr. White 
Happy Birthday @~Mystic Serenade~


----------



## Didi (Oct 11, 2019)

>when you only see mod comments telling people to stop but not the actual drama


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2019)

Happy late Birthday @Dr. White 


And Happy Birthday @~Mystic Serenade~ 


You are both aces in my book


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 11, 2019)

happy birthday mystic


----------



## Santí (Oct 11, 2019)

Didi said:


> >when you only see mod comments telling people to stop but not the actual drama



It's Nitty tho.

You know how it went down.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 12, 2019)

poutanko said:


> Happy birthday ~ @Dr. White





Underworld Broker said:


> Happy birthday  @Dr. White ~





Melodie said:


> happy birthday dr.white





Stelios said:


> @Dr. White whada poet mothafuckah
> 
> happy birthday





Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> happy birthday white





Viole1369 said:


> Appy bday @Dr. White (black)





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Happy belated bday @Dr. White
> 
> And happy bday @~Mystic Serenade~





nfcnorth said:


> Happy Belated Birthday @Dr. White
> Happy Birthday @~Mystic Serenade~





Superman said:


> Happy late Birthday @Dr. White
> 
> 
> And Happy Birthday @~Mystic Serenade~
> ...


Thanks mates


----------



## poutanko (Oct 12, 2019)

@Legend Happy birthday Leggie bro ~


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 12, 2019)

so many birthdays in October


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2019)

Happy Birthday @~Mystic Serenade~ 



Dr. White said:


> Thanks mates


Happy Bday DW


poutanko said:


> @Legend Happy birthday Leggie bro ~


Thanks Bunny


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 12, 2019)

Happy birthday again @~Mystic Serenade~  and happy birthday @Legend  ~


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Happy birthday again @~Mystic Serenade~  and happy birthday @Legend  ~


Thanks and nice Black Cat avy


----------



## Didi (Oct 12, 2019)

Happy birthday doc
Happy birthday Mystic
Happy birthday Ledge


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 12, 2019)

Happy birthday, Legbro!


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 12, 2019)

Wild said:


> Happy birthday broseph





Viole1369 said:


> Appy Bday @~Mystic Serenade~





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Happy belated bday @Dr. White
> 
> And happy bday @~Mystic Serenade~





nfcnorth said:


> Happy Belated Birthday @Dr. White
> Happy Birthday @~Mystic Serenade~





Superman said:


> Happy late Birthday @Dr. White
> 
> 
> And Happy Birthday @~Mystic Serenade~
> ...





Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> happy birthday mystic





Legend said:


> Happy Birthday @~Mystic Serenade~
> 
> 
> Happy Bday DW
> ...





Underworld Broker said:


> Happy birthday again @~Mystic Serenade~  and happy birthday @Legend  ~





Didi said:


> Happy birthday doc
> Happy birthday Mystic
> Happy birthday Ledge



Thanks homies


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 12, 2019)

Folks, if anyone wants to play a game, I need just 1 replacement for my game in The Syndicate.

The theme is Dogs vs. Cats. I'm sure almost everyone loves those so maybe you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 12, 2019)

In case I don't get the replacement...

Guys, what do you think is more balanced? 12 vs 3 or 11 vs 4?

This is a role madness game, but all the roles are fairly weak and have a single ability, ranging from cop/doctor/vig to some weaker ones that only affect votes. Also role reveals and info dumping are banned.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 12, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Folks, if anyone wants to play a game, I need just 1 replacement for my game in The Syndicate.
> 
> The theme is Dogs vs. Cats. I'm sure almost everyone loves those so maybe you'll enjoy it.



I'll play. Just need to create an account.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 12, 2019)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> I'll play. Just need to create an account.



Ok. The game thread I liked to is locked but just make the account and I'll know you are in.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 12, 2019)

It says my account needs to be activated by an admin?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 12, 2019)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> It says my account needs to be activated by an admin?



Yes. We just activated an account, was it you?

Actually just post in this thread so I know who you are:


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 12, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Yes. We just activated an account, was it you?
> 
> Actually just post in this thread so I know who you are:



Yes, thank you.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 12, 2019)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> Yes, thank you.



Okay the game starts tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2019)

Didi said:


> Happy birthday doc
> Happy birthday Mystic
> Happy birthday Ledge


Thanks Didi 


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Happy birthday, Legbro!


Thanks DDL


----------



## Viole (Oct 12, 2019)

Appy  Bday Legend


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2019)

I talked to a japanese chick this week. Hearing pronounce my name....did things to me. I want a hot af japanese gf now.


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2019)

My last gf was japanese descent but Brazilian accent/born. I have yellow fever.


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2019)

Got like a nearly 24 hour flight back to the u.s. Sydney to San Fran, SF to arizona, arizona to Boston. 

New Zealand was really beautiful, magical. :0


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2019)

Is the boys game still running?


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2019)

@Santi how're you doing? :0


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2019)

K I'm log off. ;0 see y'all in like 48 hours or something. Ugh this flight ia going to suck ballz


----------



## Santí (Oct 12, 2019)

RemChu said:


> @Santi how're you doing? :0



You don't care


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2019)

Santi said:


> You don't care


Rude.


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2019)

Literally just wanted to talk to any of yall, just being friendly. Like I don't know what any of you guys are up to irl.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 13, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Literally just wanted to talk to any of yall, just being friendly. Like I don't know what any of you guys are up to irl.


Watching SaltyBet and shitposting


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 13, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Literally just wanted to talk to any of yall, just being friendly. Like I don't know what any of you guys are up to irl.



Hello, my dude.

RL is crazy lately. I graduated in Aero Engineering 4 years ago but my job/personal life was shit so I decided to start over and go to uni again. Now I'm doing Industrial engineering. I got an internship job in logistics, so now I have a completely full schedule (working 6 hours in the day, plus 3 hours of uni at night), but I feel much more alive than I was in the past years. My classroom is full of girls and I think I've been getting more sociable too, even if I'm still an introvert, so I feel I may fix my love life soon enough. The bad news is that I barely have time for mafia now, but it's okay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 13, 2019)

@RemChu stay cool


----------



## Karma (Oct 13, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Like I don't know what any of you guys are up to irl.


I'm visiting sao paulo

Probably had the best day in the past 8 years today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2019)

My Brazil fam, nuce to hear you guys are doing well 

I'm fucking exhausted. 1 more flight. I look crazy .

Chick who sat next to me chuckled as I walked out. I'm very frazzled. I was sketching like mad entire flight. Very short flight. Got 3 hours till the Boston flight.w

I need a shower.


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2019)

Industrial engineering are you making chairs and items etc functional?

I know industrial designers and they design shit. 
@Dragon D. Luffy


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2019)

Im running on like 30% so if that made no sense ya.


----------



## Karma (Oct 13, 2019)

Rem, all these flights u have r because of school or work?


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2019)

I'm flying home. From Aus to Boston . was in Aussie / new zealand for vacation


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2019)

School and work flights are usually bos to sf. ;0 6 hours or so not that bad.


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2019)

Is tomorrow Colombus day? Fuck I'm fucked up.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 13, 2019)

damn remchu, living the life lol


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2019)

Shit storm in the alley I missed O.o


----------



## Magic (Oct 14, 2019)

5G is a thing now? My phone says 5Ge instead of the usual 4g :0


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 14, 2019)

yeah it's been a thing for a while now


----------



## Magic (Oct 14, 2019)

Evidence we live in a scripted reality: havent been home in 3 weeks. Go downstairs and turn on the TV. First thing I see is an aboriginal. Check the tv guide it's a movie on Starz called "Australia"


Wtf coincidence.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 14, 2019)

I have a crack theory that the reason the universe doesn't accept lengths below a certain minimal (plank length) and every length is a multiple of it is because we are in a computer simulation.

I mean it's literally possible to describe this universe with 0s and 1s.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 14, 2019)

we live in a simulation society


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 14, 2019)

@Dragon D. Luffy do you use discord? if so, do you use it often


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 14, 2019)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy do you use discord? if so, do you use it often



Yes. All the time.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 14, 2019)

I somehow changed the life of two people with only a  phrase.

one teacher i had was drinking coca cola every lesson i told him sugar will kill you , swap into something with bubbles but less or no sugar 
dude for the last two years never touched it
told a second teacher that shouldn't vape because companies that are creating the vape liquids can't be trusted
bam dropped it told me today he hasn't touched it for 3 weeks now since I spoke to him 

Now all i have to do is win the Lotto next Saturday and go on perma holidays


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 14, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Yes. All the time.



Mind if I add you or vice versa? got some questions 

discord is fayt#6501


----------



## Magic (Oct 14, 2019)

Stelios said:


> I somehow changed the life of two people with only a  phrase.
> 
> one teacher i had was drinking coca cola every lesson i told him sugar will kill you , swap into something with bubbles but less or no sugar
> dude for the last two years never touched it
> ...


Lol. Buy a beach property for 2 mill ;0


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 14, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Industrial engineering are you making chairs and items etc functional?
> 
> I know industrial designers and they design shit.
> @Dragon D. Luffy



Nah it's more like managing production lines and optimizing organizations.

It's management with math.

It's the kind of thing that can fity with any company, which is the opposite of Aeronautics. Kind of the reason why I picked it. And since it's Engineering I can finish it in 3 years instead of 5, because they have common subjects.

Where I live it's called something similar to Production Engineering, but for some reason in English sites I see it usually mentioned as Industrial, yet I see Production too. Don't know the difference between the two, and why they are different there but not here.


----------



## poutanko (Oct 15, 2019)

Happy birthday @Dragon D. Luffy ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 15, 2019)

Happy bday @Dragon D. Luffy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 15, 2019)

happy birthday ddl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Oct 15, 2019)

yall nibbas dont stop having birthdays damn

happy birthday DDL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 15, 2019)

Thank you, folks!


----------



## Melodie (Oct 15, 2019)

Happy birthday ddl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 17, 2019)

When the Wano arc in One Piece ends, assuming I'm still around, I call dibs on hosting it.

I've been thinking and I could write a 60 player setup for it if I wanted, considering the ridiculous amount of characters in it.

I doubt I could get that many players of course, but I could set the minimum at 30 and scale up from there.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 17, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> When the Wano arc in One Piece ends, assuming I'm still around, I call dibs on hosting it.
> 
> I've been thinking and I could write a 60 player setup for it if I wanted, considering the ridiculous amount of characters in it.
> 
> I doubt I could get that many players of course, but I could set the minimum at 30 and scale up from there.


That will be interesting


----------



## Magic (Oct 18, 2019)

@Aries where you at?


----------



## Magic (Oct 22, 2019)

@Didi
Have you seen this film? Pickpocket (1959)

Looks beautifully shot, going to watch lol. That anxious feeling of encountering a thief movie captures it pretty well. Goes into the mindset of the thief a bit too.


----------



## Didi (Oct 22, 2019)

I have not. Great shot tho, I agree.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 22, 2019)

Someone recommended it when talking about "Loner" films. Taxi driver, The King of Comedy, Joker, Driver, Le Samourai, leon the professional.

I want to watch Le samourai now as a result.


----------



## Didi (Oct 23, 2019)

Yet to see Joker (might go tonight actually) but all loner kino yeah


----------



## Magic (Oct 23, 2019)

I have yet to see it as well. Maybe this week.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 23, 2019)

Saw it today. Shit's good lads.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 23, 2019)

Mad good for an oldie.


----------



## Magic (Oct 23, 2019)

@Underworld Broker good OP fan art. I would have done a Perona piece with other straw hats if I had made the time to do it.


----------



## Magic (Oct 24, 2019)

Any Watchmen fans here? Thoughts on the new HBO show?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)

RemChu said:


> @Underworld Broker good OP fan art. I would have done a Perona piece with other straw hats if I had made the time to do it.



Thank you!! I considered her, but thought I should go with my first idea since I usually end up going with that (also I started very late so I had to get the drawing done fast, no time try other charas)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 24, 2019)

RemChu said:


> @Aries where you at?



When the Mafia section needs hope I would return... And returned I have


----------



## Aries (Oct 24, 2019)

Joker is amazing. One of the best dc movies ever. Im looking forward what other elseworld like stories dc can do. Would love to see a Lex Luthor movie next. Just from his perspective ala Lex Luthor Man of Steel comic adaption or maybe the sandman gets a movie.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2019)

Aries said:


> When the Mafia section needs hope I would return... And returned I have



Join me in the void.....



Aries said:


> Joker is amazing. One of the best dc movies ever. Im looking forward what other elseworld like stories dc can do. Would love to see a Lex Luthor movie next. Just from his perspective ala Lex Luthor Man of Steel comic adaption or maybe the sandman gets a movie.



Still have not gone to see it.....like the Lex Luthor idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 24, 2019)

Aries said:


> Joker is amazing. One of the best dc movies ever. Im looking forward what other elseworld like stories dc can do. Would love to see a Lex Luthor movie next. Just from his perspective ala Lex Luthor Man of Steel comic adaption or maybe the sandman gets a movie.



I haven't read any sandman but I would like a sandman movie.


----------



## Aries (Oct 24, 2019)

Superman said:


> Join me in the void.....
> 
> 
> 
> Still have not gone to see it.....like the Lex Luthor idea.



Thats how favs 11 is gonna end vasto. You and I in the void... Its our destiny... My final troll bringing hope into the mafia section. Platinum growing a beard and becoming trollbeard ... continuing on my legacy and by extension keeping hope alive. 

Tho in all srsness i was in this psuedo void. Like once school started i legit forgot about nf. For some reason i kept thinking my gmail would notify me about a game i signed up to but nothing...

Its real good vasto. I still will say liked heaths performance as joker a bit better but phoenix is right up there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 24, 2019)

@Aries how's life, how's da love life?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Aries (Oct 25, 2019)

RemChu said:


> I haven't read any sandman but I would like a sandman movie.



Would be sweet, if this new cinematic verse dc is going for is gonna be a 1 and done for mature audience dipping on their vertigo comics would be a good idea. Lucifer morningstar, John Constantine, Swamp thing, Sandman etc. Dc should give up in trying to be like marvel and do their own thing


----------



## Aries (Oct 25, 2019)

RemChu said:


> @Aries how's life, how's da love life?



My love life is same old, i met some very pretty women this semester but some are already in a relationship so theirs that. Ive just kinda been going through the motions of life, I feel like ive met some wonderful people this semester but its kinda like a part of me hasnt been living in the present for me to really appreciate what i have going on. 

I joined a salsa club lately cause im hoping to choreograph next semester and hope can do a latin piece but its just kinda wierd honestly fitting in. I dont know anyone


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2019)

Aries said:


> Would be sweet, if this new cinematic verse dc is going for is gonna be a 1 and done for mature audience dipping on their vertigo comics would be a good idea. Lucifer morningstar, John Constantine, Swamp thing, Sandman etc. Dc should give up in trying to be like marvel and do their own thing


For real. Set their own tone. Dc =/= Marvel shouldn't try to be like them. And people don't want that...so much wrong with cinematic justice league.



Aries said:


> My love life is same old, i met some very pretty women this semester but some are already in a relationship so theirs that. Ive just kinda been going through the motions of life, I feel like ive met some wonderful people this semester but its kinda like a part of me hasnt been living in the present for me to really appreciate what i have going on.
> 
> I joined a salsa club lately cause im hoping to choreograph next semester and hope can do a latin piece but its just kinda wierd honestly fitting in. I dont know anyone



Muh heart.


----------



## Aries (Oct 25, 2019)

RemChu said:


> For real. Set their own tone. Dc =/= Marvel shouldn't try to be like them. And people don't want that...so much wrong with cinematic justice league.



Yeah, dc goofed trying to rush into a cinematic verse to play catch up with Marvel. If they did their own thing they would have been fine. Ironic they nailed it perfect with their animated counterpart a decade earlier with justice league. 

Speaking on animated series young justice is amazing. Glad it got renewed. Season 4 gonna be hyped. If havent watched season 3 would reccomend. Marvel needs to step up their animated series game

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karma (Oct 25, 2019)

@Viole1369 wen is the alley game gonna start?


----------



## Hidden (Oct 25, 2019)

Cooooo! (So Okosan got the chance to sit down and play a 50-ish player game of irl Ultimate Werewolf today..... He was the second kill of the game)


----------



## Aries (Oct 25, 2019)

We live in a mafia society...


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2019)

Karma said:


> @Viole1369 wen is the alley game gonna start?


Nov first week


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2019)

@Aries yeah DC's animated game has always been great and still is. DUDE, while on vacation I saw Shazam on a flight. It sucked being on a small screen with kinda bad head phones, but damn. Really loved the film. Wish they can make more playful and fun DC movies like that too, only downside was the ending fights dragged on a bit for me. Overall great cast and loved the story.

Have yet to see Aquaman, but uh imo probably their most Marvel cinematic esque film. The production values and the special effects are over the top and they overwhelm you with epic battles.

I also heard on that Jared Leto was fuming when this new Joker project was approved before any of his and got work started on. He is mad butthurt now too lol. Joaquin phoenix's take on the character is clearly better. Probably won't see anymore of Leto's joker. 

Even the new Harley Quinn movie coming out, think he doesn't appear at all lmao.


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2019)

New The Boys season 2 trailer. 


can watch it on amazon i assume


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 26, 2019)

Wow, it already looks pretty good. Although going forward, I'll skip out on any trailers in case of spoilers.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 26, 2019)

RemChu said:


> @Aries yeah DC's animated game has always been great and still is. DUDE, while on vacation I saw Shazam on a flight. It sucked being on a small screen with kinda bad head phones, but damn. Really loved the film. Wish they can make more playful and fun DC movies like that too, only downside was the ending fights dragged on a bit for me. Overall great cast and loved the story.
> 
> Have yet to see Aquaman, but uh imo probably their most Marvel cinematic esque film. The production values and the special effects are over the top and they overwhelm you with epic battles.
> 
> ...



I enjoyed Shazam and I do agree with the ending fights


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Also, if I remember correctly Mary didn't really do much in those fights? 




I don't know why they slotted against Endgame though (same month I believe). Not many decided to go to the theatres because of it but it was pretty enjoyable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2019)

@A Optimistic 

Seeing her cry.  

muh heart


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 26, 2019)

RemChu said:


> @A Optimistic
> 
> Seeing her cry.
> 
> muh heart



Since it's 24 mins, I will watch when I wake up. It's 3:30 am on the east coast.


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Since it's 24 mins, I will watch when I wake up. It's 3:30 am on the east coast.


yeah 3:33 am o.o 
I'm nocturnal, but gotta be up at 12:30 today to hang out


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2019)

Sweet dreams


----------



## Aries (Oct 26, 2019)

RemChu said:


> @Aries yeah DC's animated game has always been great and still is. DUDE, while on vacation I saw Shazam on a flight. It sucked being on a small screen with kinda bad head phones, but damn. Really loved the film. Wish they can make more playful and fun DC movies like that too, only downside was the ending fights dragged on a bit for me. Overall great cast and loved the story.
> 
> Have yet to see Aquaman, but uh imo probably their most Marvel cinematic esque film. The production values and the special effects are over the top and they overwhelm you with epic battles.
> 
> ...



Havent watched shazam yet but i hear good things about it. Honestly that batman vs superman/Justice league soured me on their cinematic verse but luckily they have been making stellar movies since then. The moment they stopped trying to cram a expanded verse the better they got. I find dc characters for the most part have the stronger themes/characters than marvel barring Spiderman/Xmen which has a strong enough cast to be its own thing.

If theirs one thing tho dc can beat marvel with is making a villain group before marvel does for their cinematic verse. 

Jared leto was not a good joker. The Joker should have never been in suicide squad. He was only added in just to give that film star power cause besides harley quinn no casual person knows what suicide squad is. He probably thought he was gonna be this gens joker like nicholson and ledgers were. Instead he will be remembered for making joker into a hot topic employee. 

They really gonna milk harley quinn for all shes worth. A new gen of girls gonna look up to her


----------



## Aries (Oct 26, 2019)

I would love to go back to my old school roots and just host comic related mafia games. Marvel/dc


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 26, 2019)

I think that's what I liked about Shazam. They weren't trying to squeeze any expanded stuff into Shazam. It was more stand alone and you can just enjoy the movie for what it is. It was fun.


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2019)

Ugh lol.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 26, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Sweet dreams



are made of these


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## MO (Oct 26, 2019)

@Shizune how do you feel about our good sis getting married?


----------



## Stelios (Oct 29, 2019)

friendly reminder


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2019)

2 more days

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aries (Oct 31, 2019)

Happy mafiaween

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 31, 2019)

Hey beautiful whores...


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 1, 2019)

I'm high as a fruitbat this morning.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 1, 2019)

Someone should host Jester mafia or another simple and open set up sometime soon.


----------



## Aries (Nov 2, 2019)

I can host a small game.


----------



## Aries (Nov 2, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> You were supposed to do Naruto ^ (use bro)....and a WWE game and all kinds of shit @Aries lol



The wwe game is the small game. I have a concept for it. It will be monday night wars theme


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 2, 2019)

I see.


----------



## poutanko (Nov 3, 2019)

Happy birthday @Tiger dad


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 3, 2019)

Stelios said:


> friendly reminder


get that @Mider T garbage out of this section.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 3, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Tiger !


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2019)

@Tiger Happy Birthday Godfather


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 3, 2019)

Happy birthday @Tiger!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 3, 2019)

Happy birthday  @Tiger ~


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2019)

I'll include self made illustration in opening day post later, I haven't slept in a good 20 hours i think.

zzzzZzzzzz


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2019)

Oof, my pov character basically went out like a crazy person. "Trust no one!"


----------



## poutanko (Nov 4, 2019)

Happy birthday @RemChu @SinRaven @Savage ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stormrage (Nov 4, 2019)

Happy birthday @RemChu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 4, 2019)

Happy bday Rem!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 4, 2019)

Happy birthday @RemChu @SinRaven and @Savage ~


----------



## Magic (Nov 4, 2019)

*pours a bottle for the other 2*

Gone but not forgotten ya hear


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 4, 2019)

Happy birthday, @RemChu, @SinRaven and @Savage!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 4, 2019)

I was thinking @Aries your WWE game should be centered around the invasion angle with wcw/ecw as a mafia faction with a recruiting ability or some shit..


----------



## Aries (Nov 4, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> I was thinking @Aries your WWE game should be centered around the invasion angle with wcw/ecw as a mafia faction with a recruiting ability or some shit..



Plan on splitting the roster between wwe and wcw. NWO will have a cult like ability that converts some wcw roles into their faction. With the exceptions of Sting, Goldberg, DDP. Their will be a World Champion mechanic. Being the World Champion grants you kill shots, you are also bulletproof, you can also role block/protect players. The catch is you must defend your title each cycle via R/P/S. Stone Cold will be the 1st World Champion and the opponents will be determined via dice roll. The player with the highest dice roll each phase will face Stone Cold for the title.

Some roles will have some mechanics centered around the world title mechanic. Like if Kevin Nash wins the title Hogan can use the Finger Poke of Doom to gain the title etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 4, 2019)

Aries said:


> Plan on splitting the roster between wwe and wcw. NWO will have a cult like ability that converts some wcw roles into their faction. With the exceptions of Sting, Goldberg, DDP. Their will be a World Champion mechanic. Being the World Champion grants you kill shots, you are also bulletproof, you can also role block/protect players. The catch is you must defend your title each cycle via R/P/S. Stone Cold will be the 1st World Champion and the opponents will be determined via dice roll. The player with the highest dice roll each phase will face Stone Cold for the title.
> 
> Some roles will have some mechanics centered around the world title mechanic. Like if Kevin Nash wins the title Hogan can use the Finger Poke of Doom to gain the title etc



This has to be an insane role madness game. haha


----------



## Tiger (Nov 4, 2019)

poutanko said:


> Happy birthday @Tiger dad





Superman said:


> Happy Birthday @Tiger !





RemChu said:


> @Tiger Happy Birthday Godfather





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Happy birthday @Tiger!





Underworld Broker said:


> Happy birthday  @Tiger ~



Thanks you guys!

I also welcomed Sophie Gray into the cold, cold world up here this morning.

9lb 4oz... O_o

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Nov 4, 2019)

Tiger said:


> Thanks you guys!
> 
> I also welcomed Sophie Gray into the cold, cold world up here this morning.
> 
> 9lb 4oz... O_o


Beautiful name, Congratz 
Q_Q


----------



## Viole (Nov 4, 2019)

Tiger said:


> Thanks you guys!
> 
> I also welcomed Sophie Gray into the cold, cold world up here this morning.
> 
> 9lb 4oz... O_o


Belated HBday

and Congrats!!


----------



## stormrage (Nov 4, 2019)

Tiger said:


> I also welcomed Sophie Gray into the cold, cold world up here this morning.
> 
> 9lb 4oz... O_o



Congrats on the new addition and happy belated bday!


----------



## poutanko (Nov 4, 2019)

Tiger said:


> Thanks you guys!
> 
> I also welcomed Sophie Gray into the cold, cold world up here this morning.
> 
> 9lb 4oz... O_o


Oo it's official now, congrats ~


----------



## Didi (Nov 4, 2019)

Tiger said:


> Thanks you guys!
> 
> I also welcomed Sophie Gray into the cold, cold world up here this morning.
> 
> 9lb 4oz... O_o



Wow, congrats!
And belated happy birthday


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 4, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Savage @SinRaven and @RemChu 


And baby @Tiger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Nov 4, 2019)

Happy belated Birthday/happy birthday to everyone. @Tiger, @RemChu, @SinRaven, @Savage 

@Tiger do you share a birthday with 
your baby girl or a day or two off?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tiger (Nov 4, 2019)

I'm the 3rd, she's the 4th.


----------



## Magic (Nov 4, 2019)

Tiger said:


> I'm the 3rd, she's the 4th.


Pretty amazing timing there.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 4, 2019)

Tiger said:


> Thanks you guys!
> 
> I also welcomed Sophie Gray into the cold, cold world up here this morning.
> 
> 9lb 4oz... O_o


happy belated and congrats

i imagine a lot of sleepless nights to come


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have made no secret of the fact that I am a W.A.S.P. (white Anglo-Saxon Protestant), and most members of the mafia are Italian Catholics, so that makes it statistically unlikely that I am a member of the mafia.
> 
> Also, an interesting fact: filmmaker Ralph Bakshi very often portrayed the mafia in a very negative manner in his films, because he disliked how many other films at that time portrayed the mafia in positive manner, due to the fact that the mafia terrorized many people in his neighborhood during his childhood.



@is a 
It happened.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 5, 2019)

Tiger said:


> Thanks you guys!
> 
> I also welcomed Sophie Gray into the cold, cold world up here this morning.
> 
> 9lb 4oz... O_o



Congrats, very cute name btw!


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2019)

Oh, know I said I would do illustrations and long story, but can't create shit that fast and process votes at the same time.

>_>

Can do it for the night actions if I'm fast enough.

Will do something nice for this day 1. This first character is actually mentioned in the books. Not an OC. :^0


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2019)

*yawn* I wish I didn't have to sleep. 
Fuck dude. Been up since 3am. Now I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 6, 2019)

I've made personal apologies to people in an PM.

But, I feel the section as a whole deserves to hear this.

I wanna apologize for my behavior for the last lord knows how long of trolling, being an asshole and making games or the section unenjoyable for anyone. I don't expect apologies to be accepted. I don't expect people to like me. I don't even expect people to change a view of me. I have removed my trolling ways and opted to play the game how I used to play it in 2016 and before. Seriously. I have been applying that serious gameplay within the last two mafia games I have been lucky enough to actually enjoy and play. I feel in a way some people don't want to see that change. Or, they are skeptical which I totally understand.

I feel the entire section deserves an apology. I can feel some people believe it, but I still feel people don't like it, believe it or whatever you wanna call it. I have had extensive talks with certain people privately about this in the past. And, I have to do my part to change the perception of me. And, I'm making a real effort.

I'm not even gonna act like I know why I did it. I don't have an answer for that. Cause in my reflection I'm not even sure why myself for real. So I know this ain't gonna happen overnight. If you will give me a chance to show you different. I would love the chance to prove otherwise. I wanna be here. I like it. I like playing mafia, it's the main thing I do on the forum. So, thank you for hearing me out. Thank you for putting up with me when you really didn't have too.

And, I brought alot of this on myself. I'm willing to do whatever it takes to change the perception. So. Again, I'm sorry if I have ever ruined anything for anyone, or made you feel like you cant enjoy a game cause I am apart of it.


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> I've made personal apologies to people in an PM.
> 
> But, I feel the section as a whole deserves to hear this.
> 
> ...


I had someone ask me if it's okay that they put you on ignore for the game. Be a bit more uh chill.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 6, 2019)

Well, if I did and whoever it was. I wasn't trying to be annoying or anything. 

I'm sorry.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 6, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Well, if I did and whoever it was. I wasn't trying to be annoying or anything.
> 
> I'm sorry.



Tip: treat negs as you'd treat posts.

We try to be a bit more lenient on negs in some ways, but if you flame someone in them, expect it to be treated as a normal rules violation.

Just saying because some people seem to think the mods can't see negs. We can.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 6, 2019)

But that's nice to hear, dude. I hope your experience here is more pleasant from now on.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 6, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Tip: treat negs as you'd treat posts.
> 
> We try to be a bit more lenient on negs in some ways, but if you flame someone in them, expect it to be treated as a normal rules violation.
> 
> Just saying because some people seem to think the mods can't see negs. We can.



I shouldn't have done it. I really dislike giving out negs...and it doesn't excuse my actions. Just saying I normally even give people postive rep when they talk bad about me. I do it because I feel like negative rep is just not good. Why neg someone anyway because they say something you don't like? I mean I know this sounds very hypocritical but, what is done in anger isn't indicative of how someone really views things. It done not from the heart. So, it's not even legit.

I've gotten more positive rep in the last seven days than I have in a long time. And, it's because I'm being who I really am. Not this asshole that everyone sees. Cause, I'm really not that mean of a guy really. As hard as that would be to believe for some. I mean fuck. I'm really a big teddy bear who basically has been sadly from a very young age taught that showing your emotions or anything of the sort is a weakness. Some shit you don't do in my opinion. I mean, you have to be careful cause we do live in a dangerous world, no doubt. But, that type of thing isn't supposed to come from the people who made you. But, shit truthfully. My dad shouldn't have procreated cause he is an evil man to me. Hateful even. And, my mom was a kid having a damn kid ya know? And, the fact I can say that about my old man...to me is just sad. Sad. It really fucking is to me. I don't want no god damn sympathy either..its just easier to be open to people on the internet to me. It's releasing.

I am rambling on extending from my blog post so I'm just being who I really am for a change. Not the false created me. Not Rion. Not Grandpa Uchiha. But, Edward Beatty.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 6, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> I've made personal apologies to people in an PM.
> 
> But, I feel the section as a whole deserves to hear this.
> 
> ...



Aww this is so cute, have some rep.


----------



## Didi (Nov 6, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> I shouldn't have done it. I really dislike giving out negs...and it doesn't excuse my actions. Just saying I normally even give people postive rep when they talk bad about me. I do it because I feel like negative rep is just not good. Why neg someone anyway because they say something you don't like? I mean I know this sounds very hypocritical but, what is done in anger isn't indicative of how someone really views things. It done not from the heart. So, it's not even legit.
> 
> I've gotten more positive rep in the last seven days than I have in a long time. And, it's because I'm being who I really am. Not this asshole that everyone sees. Cause, I'm really not that mean of a guy really. As hard as that would be to believe for some. I mean fuck. I'm really a big teddy bear who basically has been sadly from a very young age taught that showing your emotions or anything of the sort is a weakness. Some shit you don't do in my opinion. I mean, you have to be careful cause we do live in a dangerous world, no doubt. But, that type of thing isn't supposed to come from the people who made you. But, shit truthfully. My dad shouldn't have procreated cause he is an evil man to me. Hateful even. And, my mom was a kid having a damn kid ya know? And, the fact I can say that about my old man...to me is just sad. Sad. It really fucking is to me. I don't want no god damn sympathy either..its just easier to be open to people on the internet to me. It's releasing.
> 
> I am rambling on extending from my blog post so I'm just being who I really am for a change. Not the false created me. Not Rion. Not Grandpa Uchiha. But, Edward Beatty.



That's a very thoughtful thing to say, Edward. Sorry that life started you out rough. I hope you can use this growth and reflection to get to a place where you can be proud of who you are. I wish you the best, and I gained a lot of respect for you. It's not an easy step to take, takes a big man.


----------



## Ishmael (Nov 6, 2019)

What's the next game up?


----------



## Kira Yagami (Nov 6, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Someone should host Jester mafia or another simple and open set up sometime soon.


actually planning on hosting one of these again soon


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2019)

Taking a nap, if I oversleep day phase 2 may start a little later. But uh universe works in mysterious ways!!!  Ooooooo

Things work out.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 6, 2019)

Thank you everyone for the kind words! 

I do have a question cause my memory is hazy...is the amount of games around this time normally like this?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 6, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words!
> 
> I do have a question cause my memory is hazy...is the amount of games around this time normally like this?



Maybe, we have a lot of downtimes but they don't exactly follow a pattern.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 6, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Maybe, we have a lot of downtimes but they don't exactly follow a pattern.



Gotcha. I need to do my part in hosting a game. I been wanting to do it but I am so intimated by the role making process and how to balance, I don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 6, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Gotcha. I need to do my part in hosting a game. I been wanting to do it but I am so intimated by the role making process and how to balance, I don't know what I'm doing.



Start with a vanilla game, learn from it, and go to more complicated ones.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 6, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Gotcha. I need to do my part in hosting a game. I been wanting to do it but I am so intimated by the role making process and how to balance, I don't know what I'm doing.





Would you be willing to host that after Remchu's game has completed?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 6, 2019)

I don't have no game designed. I don't even know what I'm doing. I would have to sit down and look at it and actually see if I'm gonna invest the time. I want to but I am not sure yet. I'm still on the fence about hosting.


----------



## Ishmael (Nov 6, 2019)

This new critters movie is hilarious


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2019)

Going to be a "long night" anyways, so you guys aren't missing anything.
Write up coming soon. 

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2019)

Damn, this is complicated. 
Almost done,


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2019)

K, yeah I'm pretty sure Iwandesu is insane for hosting favs by himself with all those actions in the roles.

Holy cow. Like he must have great patience and management skills.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 7, 2019)

He had a co-host I thought eventually.


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2019)

Nah still crazy the sheer amount of roles and some roles had like 10+ abilities each. Madness.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 7, 2019)

I can only imagine.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 7, 2019)

Basically every night in his game was 48 hours.

He still had co-hosts at points but the issue is that it's very rare to split ability proccessing work, because they are all connected. Me and WPK tried in Favs 5 and it ended up delaying things even more. Co-hosts are better used for heavy labor like counting votes or running some specific mechanics. Or making posts. They also help with role writing too.

Imo this was the Favs with the longest roles ever, and I think that was iwan's mistake. Favs doesn't NEED to have 10-15 abilities per role, it just needs a couple fun ones.


----------



## Viole (Nov 7, 2019)

I'll never get the appeal for 15 abilities per role

When 14 of those will fail always because all others have 15 negating that shit


----------



## Didi (Nov 7, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> I'll never get the appeal for 15 abilities per role
> 
> When 14 of those will fail always because all others have 15 negating that shit



Wow, turns out Iwan is the villain from The Incredibles
"When everyone is super, no one is"


----------



## Viole (Nov 7, 2019)

Give everyone kills
Make 90% player list bulletproof
Give 80% superkills
Make 70% superbulletproof
Give 60% ultra kills

Rest shit on that
.then game removers
Then we undo those game removers

Then undo those undo of game removers


Like whats the point overall when its still gonna be 1-2 dead a phase with normal kills


----------



## hammer (Nov 7, 2019)

i got tierd of adulting and decided to return


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 7, 2019)

hammer said:


> i got tierd of adulting and decided to return



Holy fucking shit I just mentioned you other day in a thread saying your a person I'd like to see come back. It's me Rion...


----------



## hammer (Nov 7, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Holy fucking shit I just mentioned you other day in a thread saying your a person I'd like to see come back. It's me Rion...


haha, hey rion long time, yea just got bored with the mediocraty of being an adult.  How you been


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 7, 2019)

hammer said:


> haha, hey rion long time, yea just got bored with the mediocraty of being an adult.  How you been



I can dig that man...hopefully you are here to stay for awhile and may even see you back in Mafia. Super long time..what 2017?


----------



## Aries (Nov 7, 2019)

If it isnt my fellow troll host. Long time no see hammer. Glad to see you have returned back from the abyss known as life


----------



## hammer (Nov 7, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> I can dig that man...hopefully you are here to stay for awhile and may even see you back in Mafia. Super long time..what 2017?


maybe i can do some mafia games. 


also dose anyone know how how to restore drivers on a chinese windows 10 i think i delated something by accident and i cant use capslock on the internet


----------



## hammer (Nov 7, 2019)

Aries said:


> If it isnt my fellow troll host. Long time no see hammer. Glad to see you have returned back from the abyss known as life


life sucks


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 7, 2019)

hammer said:


> maybe i can do some mafia games.
> 
> 
> also dose anyone know how how to restore drivers on a chinese windows 10 i think i delated something by accident and i cant use capslock on the internet



I'm sorry I do not know how as I'm american sir.

Hell yeah, would love to see ya back.


----------



## hammer (Nov 7, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> I'm sorry I do not know how as I'm american sir.
> 
> Hell yeah, would love to see ya back.


shit sucks man i was able to get it cheaper since the trade war made the RMB weaker when I sent the money and I cant read shit on this thing.


----------



## hammer (Nov 7, 2019)

so i cant rep people back anymore, or did I rep you like two years ago and nobody else


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 7, 2019)

hammer said:


> shit sucks man i was able to get it cheaper since the trade war made the RMB weaker when I sent the money and I cant read shit on this thing.



I'm gonna be honest, I know about the trade war but not alot about it or even what the RMB is. Mind explaining that is? What did you delete to make you not able to read it? Maybe someone in the technology area of the forum could help though perhaps?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 7, 2019)

hammer said:


> so i cant rep people back anymore, or did I rep you like two years ago and nobody else



I was likely the last person you repped. So you would have to spread.


----------



## hammer (Nov 7, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> I'm gonna be honest, I know about the trade war but not alot about it or even what the RMB is. Mind explaining that is? What did you delete to make you not able to read it? Maybe someone in the technology area of the forum could help though perhaps?


oh the rmb is just their currency I sent my refund check over to my chinese account for a laptop and the price of my asus remaind the same even tough the rmb went from 6.4 to 7.1 to one dollar


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 7, 2019)

OHHHH okay. Yeah. Is that a bad thing or good thing it remained the same?

And, this was your last rep to me:


Given: Jan 25, 2016
*: good job*

ah shit.  *sparks his blunt* ()


Did you leave right after am I right?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 7, 2019)

Hmm..


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2019)

@hammer Glad to see you man Q_Q


----------



## hammer (Nov 7, 2019)

I think I stayed for an extra two weeks or something lol.  things happened and I jsut forgot to log in, then I forgot my password, I even just made an account to ask a mod to help me but I couldnt send a pm


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2019)

Are you still in China?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 7, 2019)

hammer said:


> I think I stayed for an extra two weeks or something lol.  things happened and I jsut forgot to log in, then I forgot my password, I even just made an account to ask a mod to help me but I couldnt send a pm



Haha yeah...gotta make so many post before your allowed to send PM's. Well, I'm glad your back. I hope you stay around. Now, we just need to get Marco, Immortal, Kue and Laix back.


----------



## hammer (Nov 7, 2019)

that many people left? who's still here


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 7, 2019)

I think alot of other people are still here. We got alot of new people. Didi still here, DDL, Superman, WPK though I haven't seen him around. I haven't seen Mr. Waffles in a long time either. I'm sure there are others I'm forgetting that left. But, there are some people you know, but alot of new people. I'm not sure of everyone.


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2019)

@Legend lurks doesn't play though. Hammer is here bro.


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Give everyone kills
> Make 90% player list bulletproof
> Give 80% superkills
> Make 70% superbulletproof
> ...


The complexity is an illusion. Just more busy work.


----------



## hammer (Nov 7, 2019)

mafia on NF is like a telltale game, or who's line.

nothing fucking matters


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Not having a harem


That stuff is for IRL.


----------



## Viole (Nov 7, 2019)

RemChu said:


> That stuff is for IRL.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 7, 2019)

hammer said:


> let's be honest how many times have we had ultra-kill powers only to find out when we die our secret ability is tto auto fail.
> 
> or the time everyone was mafia



Actually, Laix's Narutofia had a role that auto failed everything they did. I believe it was Daliha. Still the greatest thing I ever did...was rolling an ultra kill that game as Edo Tensei Konan and killing Naruto/Soultaker... 

I got so much neg for that LOL


----------



## hammer (Nov 7, 2019)

come to think of it, I don't think I was ever trolled in a non troll game


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 7, 2019)

hammer said:


> come to think of it, I don't think I was ever trolled in a non troll game



Well...

You got kinda peed off at me for trolling your defense in the Ace Attorney game that got you lynched. I know you got mad..but I was mafia. The ideal was to get town lynched.


----------



## hammer (Nov 7, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Well...
> 
> You got kinda peed off at me for trolling your defense in the Ace Attorney game that got you lynched. I know you got mad..but I was mafia. The ideal was to get town lynched.


well first I think I was more mad at town than you for that lol.  and I mean getting a troll role


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 7, 2019)

hammer said:


> well first I think I was more mad at town than you for that lol.  and I mean getting a troll role



True.


----------



## Legend (Nov 7, 2019)

Who has summoned me?


----------



## Aries (Nov 7, 2019)

Join my wwe vs wcw game nibbas.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 7, 2019)

Holy shit hammer



hammer said:


> that many people left? who's still here



Most people, but almost everyone is too busy to play games all the time. I play one every once in a while myself.


----------



## Santí (Nov 7, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Actually, Laix's Narutofia had a role that auto failed everything they did. I believe it was Daliha. Still the greatest thing I ever did...was rolling an ultra kill that game as Edo Tensei Konan and killing Naruto/Soultaker...
> 
> I got so much neg for that LOL



I was Kabuto and I was bukkake'd with 3 Ultra Kills in a row by the Madara faction (who got a permanent ultra kill for their faction kill because their GF got lynched D1) + Sasuke by N2.
"Holy shit how did Santi survive our Ultra Kill??! What do we do now?!

............Ultra Kill him again!!!"


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 7, 2019)

Santi said:


> I was Kabuto and I was bukkake'd with 3 Ultra Kills in a row by the Madara faction (who got a permanent ultra kill for their faction kill because their GF got lynched D1) + Sasuke by N2.
> "Holy shit how did Santi survive our Ultra Kill??! What do we do now?!
> 
> ............Ultra Kill him again!!!"



I know. Madara was our godfather.

That was me, firestormer and someone else who sent kills in on you. (cromer was inactive after day one I believe as he was Madara)



Wrong. Someone else was Madara. Cromer was Obito. I just can't remember who itwas.


----------



## Santí (Nov 7, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> That was me, firestormer and someone else who sent kills in on you.



Rosi and Chibason



Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Someone else was Madara. Cromer was Obito. I just can't remember who itwas.



Hero.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 7, 2019)

I also feel like sharing the reps I got from right after the kill for the lulz for you all. I was also allowed to still speak in game despite being dead.


I noticed no one had a good thing to say about me. This being my second mafia game, my first one was a Cold Dish one were hint hint, I was a mafia cop...granted I HAVE had not a fucking clue... ()


5,053
Given: Aug 21, 2014
*: *
Yeah kaguya a and bz drop the good rep for me taking out naruto for us.  ()


-522
Given: Aug 21, 2014
*:  ay*
Suck my cock bitches.  ()


359
Given: Aug 20, 2014
*: *
Suck my cock bitches.  ()


1,051
Given: Aug 20, 2014
*: *
Suck my cock bitches.  ()


1,509
Given: Aug 20, 2014
*: good job konan-kun*
Yep I begged for it.  but he killed Savage for me like I asked...and I hope if I don't get him Kaguya does  Nagato sends his praise from hell...and trust me... Master Jiraya is cursing... ()


375
Given: Aug 20, 2014
*: Twas a fun game*
Well I still can't do anything. lol ()


676
Given: Aug 20, 2014
*: thank you for my death*
Well you cause I'm still alive. BTW, you can thank me for your death btw steilos lollll ()


750
Given: Aug 19, 2014


----------



## Santí (Nov 7, 2019)

Savage... I really, really miss Savage


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 7, 2019)

I wish alot of these people would come back. 

I feel you.


----------



## Legend (Nov 7, 2019)

I...I signed up for a game


----------



## hammer (Nov 7, 2019)

i accidently delated my tuf gaming wallpaper can someone help me find it, all I can find so far are pictures of laptops with the wallpaper


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 8, 2019)

I dunno where to begin looking for it if you can't find it my brother.


----------



## hammer (Nov 8, 2019)

sad face


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 8, 2019)

What is with these 2 long ass night phases!?

@RemChu @Viole1369


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Aries (Nov 8, 2019)

@Superman join my wwe game. My game will not have long night phases


----------



## Aries (Nov 8, 2019)

@Superman join my wwe game. My game will not have long night phases


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 8, 2019)

Aries said:


> @Superman join my wwe game. My game will not have long night phases


----------



## Lord Melkor (Nov 8, 2019)

I am CET Time Zone so going to sleep, not going to wait for the day to begin in Valyria game.


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2019)

Lord Melkor said:


> I am CET Time Zone so going to sleep, not going to wait for the day to begin in Valyria game.


Oof it is late start for europe folk, sorry about that.


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2019)

and I'm off to bed. Good night.


----------



## hammer (Nov 9, 2019)

does anyone know where or how I can find an artist for something other than a set. I am working on a project for work and need somethings related to advertising, design, and marketing.


----------



## Magic (Nov 9, 2019)

hammer said:


> does anyone know where or how I can find an artist for something other than a set. I am working on a project for work and need somethings related to advertising, design, and marketing.


I have contacts but you have to pay. >_> Depends if they are free enough to do your project too.


----------



## hammer (Nov 9, 2019)

RemChu said:


> I have contacts but you have to pay. >_> Depends if they are free enough to do your project too.


well yea I expect to pay im not some douche who pays in exposer and there's no rush since our product isn't ready yet


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 9, 2019)

Good luck trying to doxx me. 

I didn't include my FULL name..I withheld some information.

You know how common that name is? 

I'm not concerned.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 9, 2019)

I can tell you didn't find the correct profile of mine. 

I promise you that. I'm not worried. Thanks for the advice but doxxing me?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 9, 2019)

But either way.

I don't give a flying fuck.

Good luck on doxing me though.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 9, 2019)

And if you did find the correct profile..which I highly doubt.

You can't look at shit to glean any information to dox me.

I set it up that way for a reason.


----------



## Didi (Nov 9, 2019)

Okay sorry, that did make me curious and I'm pretty damn sure that the first hit I got on Facebook was you, remember your face from when you made those vids in that one Favs game


But if you don't care about people being able to find stuff like that, that's fine


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 9, 2019)

I don't care. I mean. you can find me.

Had my facebook link on my profile here for the longest time before I removed it anyway.

I have social media so people can find me.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 9, 2019)

I would like someone to describe my facebook profile picture please..

I have it set to where you can't find me in search via name or email. As well as not being able to view no post unless you are my friend.

I'm not worried about doxing. but.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 9, 2019)

Just curious...


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 9, 2019)

Well, now you can't find me.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 9, 2019)

Shizune said:


> @Uchiha Ojii-San piece of advice: delete your IRL name from your post, it can/will be used to doxx you.
> 
> Dragon D. Luffy imo you guys should be more vigilant about removing that kind of identifying information even if someone volunteers it. Just my opinion tho.



I mean we try to be protective of other people's privacy but we can't do anything if someone wants to volunteers it.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 9, 2019)

I'm not worried about someone doxing me.

That paranoia that someone here would even try that is wild.

But, in case we have someone that is that fucking stupid and childish I changed my facebook name and url so I can't be found.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hammer (Nov 9, 2019)

that's not going to save you from someone doxxing you the metadata is still there, and people do that shit for fun


----------



## hammer (Nov 9, 2019)

speaking of which if I get my posts on nf hard delated by an admin can that reduce my chances of metadata being found


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 9, 2019)

hammer said:


> that's not going to save you from someone doxxing you the metadata is still there, and people do that shit for fun



I have no clue what you are talking about. I don't sit around thinking about doxxing people or someone doxxing me.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 9, 2019)

I don't believe in snitching...so I think sending cops to someone else house on a false pretense is fucking corny so.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 9, 2019)

I'm about to start using a VPN now cause I wonder if this forum gots some looney's now that I think about it.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 9, 2019)

Thanks for everyone on the look out.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 9, 2019)

I see you @RemChu


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 9, 2019)

@Shizune tell Laix to come back and host another Narutofia for us...


----------



## hammer (Nov 9, 2019)

how the fuck did I get 52k posts


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 9, 2019)

you always had that much...


----------



## hammer (Nov 9, 2019)

I thought I had like 20k...


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 9, 2019)

I dunno


----------



## Didi (Nov 10, 2019)

hammer said:


> how the fuck did I get 52k posts



They started counting posts in every area

instead of the old systems where for instance posts in the FCs didn't count


----------



## hammer (Nov 10, 2019)

Didi said:


> They started counting posts in every area
> 
> instead of the old systems where for instance posts in the FCs didn't count


well shit, how much do those mfers who had 70k in the old system have now


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 10, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> I'm about to start using a VPN now cause I wonder if this forum gots some looney's now that I think about it.



Oh I'm positive this forum got its fair share of looneys.


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> I'm about to start using a VPN now cause I wonder if this forum gots some looney's now that I think about it.


Damn now you shook.
"..."


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 10, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Oh I'm positive this forum got its fair share of looneys.






RemChu said:


> Damn now you shook.
> "..."



Well, I'm less worried about me but people messing with my family through me is what bothers me. Since most of them aren't into the forum thing like i am ya know? I did the changing for my family members to keep them protected rather than me.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 10, 2019)

Oh and @Didi I'm not offended whatsoever. I thank you, and @Shizune for what you did. I like to think the three of us can get along here and we have no reason to beef. It's all love as far as I'm concerned. 

Thank you.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 10, 2019)

This also goes for @familyparka...I'm reserving my apologies for them whenever they happen to return. As I owe them a personal one.


----------



## hammer (Nov 10, 2019)

it's too fucking easy to find where someone is, people can find  picture of you on facebook and see 1/100th of an edge of a random mcdonolds bag and they fucking know your mother's maiden name, shit sucks


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 10, 2019)

hammer said:


> it's too fucking easy to find where someone is, people can find  picture of you on facebook and see 1/100th of an edge of a random mcdonolds bag and they fucking know your mother's maiden name, shit sucks



Well I have my facebook set to where I can't be found in search engines for facebook. And that you have to be my friend to see anything on my friends list like pictures, friends and the like if ya look at my profile. It's kinda sad we live in an age where people get doxxed anyway. It's just lame.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 10, 2019)

Facebook used to allow you to not use your full name as for the longest time I wouldn't even use my real name. Facebook doesn't allow that anymore, your last name has to atleast be listed. 

I have had facebook since 2005 when it was used for networking, and was way different than the monster it is now.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 10, 2019)

I got a serious question for all mafia players here, I want your honest opinion. I had a friend ask me to come play a mafia game for him at another forum. 

So, there they do a process of elimination eventually by forcing people randomally claim their role, it's flavor and power as well as allowing people to post at night during the night phase if they choose to avoid people getting mod killed.

Now, am I wrong for thinking they are lame and it's shitty mafia play that they do it that way and feeling like us in general are much more advanced in mafia cause we don't do it?

I dislike they do that shit and I am gonna say to my friend, I don't think I will be playing any more games after this there.


----------



## hammer (Nov 10, 2019)

is it mod or player forced.  Because if its mod forced it's lame.  but if it's down to the wire to like 5 people and we have people claim it can be good to figure things out(assuming its open or generic)  I got superman to kill waffles in one game by claiming his role ith 5 seconds left.(I think it was superman)


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 10, 2019)

I mean it's not mod forced. This is just the player base itself...

it's closed setup...role madness. 

I mean full claim. What your power is basically paraphrasing your role PM.

I think it's shitty mafia play and makes me feel like you aren't playing with any skill.

I feel like none of them would last one phase here.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 10, 2019)

Of course, I wouldn't sully our player base with such trash anyway.

But, ya know.


----------



## hammer (Nov 10, 2019)

it depends some players like Awesome was able to bullshit the fuck out of closed setup, he even ms painted a mod pm


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> I got a serious question for all mafia players here, I want your honest opinion. I had a friend ask me to come play a mafia game for him at another forum.
> 
> So, there they do a process of elimination eventually by forcing people randomally claim their role, it's flavor and power as well as allowing people to post at night during the night phase if they choose to avoid people getting mod killed.
> 
> ...


When in Rome. Otherwise you gonna get lynched.


----------



## Hidden (Nov 10, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> I got a serious question for all mafia players here, I want your honest opinion. I had a friend ask me to come play a mafia game for him at another forum.
> 
> So, there they do a process of elimination eventually by forcing people randomally claim their role, it's flavor and power as well as allowing people to post at night during the night phase if they choose to avoid people getting mod killed.
> 
> ...


Coo! (Okosan's not a fan of claiming to get out of suspicion in the first place. If the setup is closed it's too easy to just come up with some role off the top of your head, and if it's open it narrows the field down way too quickly. That's why Okosan policy never claims unless he has game changing information. At least in role madness (in generic games it doesn't matter as much since most people are the same role)

Cooooo! (But to each their own Okosan supposes)


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 10, 2019)

I just think it's cheap to basically give that away.

I don't see people do that here. So, maybe I just enjoy our version of mafia more.

I only experienced mafia here first (as it broke my mafia cherry so to speak)

and this other place.

I tried to play mafia on that one mafia site...gonna have to find it. The graphical one which plays the weird music during the night phase and is basically full vanilla.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 10, 2019)

Depends on the setup.

In classic mafia setups, most players don't have named roles. Almost everyone is vanilla. Now, claiming if you are vanilla doesn't do you any favors, because mafia can claim vanilla too and then it's their words against yours.

On the other hand, claiming one of the few named roles, like cop/doctor, either confirms you, or forces mafia to counter claim, which still makes them come out in the open so it's win/win. But then you can't just do it in Day 1, because if there are few roles in town, mafia can snipe them and deal a huge blow to town. A cop is only useful if they stay alive for multiple nights without being found out by the mafia, so you better not claim unless you are about to be lynched.

This way, classic mafia games balance themselves. Sure, claiming sounds lame, but if it's not that powerful, that's up to interpretation. It's a strategy, and it can be countered, so it adds another layer to the game. Mafia has to be good at lieing their claims, and town has to learn to suspect those lies. I am of the opinion that no strategy is too lame if it doesn't break the rules and if the other side can counter it.

Now this only applies to games where most roles are vanilla. If most roles are named, then town can win by just mass-claiming on Day 1, and that is lame. If you are hosting a game where most or all roles are named, then you should either ban claiming, or come up with some special measure to counter it. Like, Favorites works because even if claiming is allowed, nobody knows for sure what the alignments are. But it wouldn't work in a Naruto game, because people know who the good guys and bad guys are if they claim. That's why Laix's Narutofia banned claiming. It could work in a Death Note game, if you gave the mafia extra kills against people who claim. And so on.

There are players who are radically against claiming, and players who are radically for it. Personally, I stand in the middle. I say, write the setup you want to write, then decide whether you need to ban claiming or not to keep it playable. Sometimes I have to, sometimes I don't.


----------



## Lord Melkor (Nov 10, 2019)

I think that one of the better ways to balance town easily winning by mass claiming is to give Mafia fake town claims.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 10, 2019)

well mafia we do have fake claims (as he the person who asked me to play, I asked him to role assign me mafia) but I dunno I just am kinda turned off from the style of play.


----------



## Magic (Nov 11, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> This thread does not appear to have any coherent subject, and instead appears to be users positng random thoughts, so I see no reason to spend my time participating in it, too heavily.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 13, 2019)

Come new years we should make a new convo and change it to episode six.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 13, 2019)

what would the title be


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 13, 2019)

fuck if I know...make a poll or something..


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 13, 2019)

What were the previous ones again?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 13, 2019)

Good question and not one I know off the top of my head. I'd have to back and look at the old ones. 

We used to do a thing where whoever got to 1000 post got to name the thread, which I know you did know that.

I'm bout to go back and look.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 13, 2019)

I did ISO, and only this one listed.


----------



## Aries (Nov 13, 2019)

Ima be starting the platinum invitationals soon

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hammer (Nov 13, 2019)

I remembe the most towning gonna town thing in a scii mfia game with a judge

like 8 of us claimed medic and all 8 of us got lynched by the judge.

the set up had 3 power roles, 3 confirmed protecting roles, and two medics.

everyone was pissed lol


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 15, 2019)

@Kira Yagami


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 15, 2019)

Damn I'm high as giraffe necks out here.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Aries (Nov 20, 2019)

@is a , @Didi , @Cooler , @Ratchet , @Nevan @hammer 

Where you at team ego, ya will face team hope next

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Nov 20, 2019)

@WolfPrinceKouga , @Platinum , @Okosan , @Irene , @novaselinenever , @Dragomir 

Where you at team hope? Ya about to face team ego next

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hammer (Nov 20, 2019)

sub               .


----------



## Irene (Nov 20, 2019)

Here


----------



## Platinum (Nov 20, 2019)

I can no longer materialize into the physical plane unless the children start to believe in hope once again.


----------



## Aries (Nov 21, 2019)

Platinum said:


> I can no longer materialize into the physical plane unless the children start to believe in hope once again.



The mafia section needs you Obi Plat KenHopei


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 21, 2019)

Expired.


----------



## Aries (Nov 21, 2019)

Aries said:


> @is a , @Didi , @Cooler , @Ratchet , @Nevan @hammer
> 
> Where you at team ego, ya will face team hope next





Aries said:


> @WolfPrinceKouga , @Platinum , @Okosan , @Irene , @novaselinenever , @Dragomir
> 
> Where you at team hope? Ya about to face team ego next



In 24 hours the next game will begin. Team ego give me your game set up if not i will choose it for ya


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 22, 2019)

my face after the last mafia game:


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 22, 2019)

Aries said:


> @WolfPrinceKouga , @Platinum , @Okosan , @Irene , @novaselinenever , @Dragomir
> 
> Where you at team hope? Ya about to face team ego next


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 23, 2019)

xmas themed mafia game when?


----------



## hammer (Nov 26, 2019)

is there a section here that talks about brewing beer/mead or liqur making as a hobbie


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 26, 2019)

hammer said:


> is there a section here that talks about brewing beer/mead or liqur making as a hobbie



Sounds like KCC stuff to me.


----------



## hammer (Nov 26, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Sounds like KCC stuff to me.



surprsingly I don't think I ever been to the country club despite how long I'vve been here lol. thanks, ill take a look


----------



## hammer (Nov 28, 2019)

man being the only mafia in whats basically don't cut the wrong wire or you will blow up sucks


----------



## Platinum (Nov 29, 2019)

As the prophecy foretold I led team hope to a stunning and brave victory. 

All thanks to the prayers of children.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 29, 2019)

Also @Dragon D. Luffy 

You are a man of culture. Best danganronpa character.


----------



## Didi (Nov 29, 2019)

Platinum said:


> As the prophecy foretold I led team hope to a stunning and brave victory.
> 
> All thanks to the prayers of children.




Actually 'twas I, who bravely told everyone about the dangers of Hammer and had people listened to me sooner, town could've won a day earlier! But nonetheless, a marvelous victory for Team Ego


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

The setup was in mafia disadvantage 

Like the fact mafia already have small numbers and when you kill town you only die idk would have been better not suggesting it or probably let the town who was target die too 

I hope for our next game setup would be better for both factions


----------



## hammer (Nov 29, 2019)

Platinum said:


> As the prophecy foretold I led team hope to a stunning and brave victory.
> 
> All thanks to the prayers of children.





Didi said:


> Actually 'twas I, who bravely told everyone about the dangers of Hammer and had people listened to me sooner, town could've won a day earlier! But nonetheless, a marvelous victory for Team Ego



evil never dies


----------



## Platinum (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> The setup was in mafia disadvantage
> 
> Like the fact mafia already have small numbers and when you kill town you only die idk would have been better not suggesting it or probably let the town who was target die too
> 
> I hope for our next game setup would be better for both factions



Yeah that format is basically unwinnable for mafia.


----------



## Magic (Nov 29, 2019)

Platinum said:


> Yeah that format is basically unwinnable for mafia.


Rigged system.


----------



## Nois (Nov 29, 2019)

It's the ghost of mafias past!


----------



## Aries (Nov 29, 2019)

According to the wiki that set up had mafia winning 80% of the time


----------



## Platinum (Nov 29, 2019)

Aries said:


> According to the wiki that set up had mafia winning 80% of the time



Literally how?


----------



## hammer (Nov 29, 2019)

Platinum said:


> Literally how?


maybe everyone used up their one shot at once and nobody killed that night


----------



## Hidden (Nov 30, 2019)

Platinum said:


> Literally how?


Coooooo! (Well to be fair assuming mafia is smart with their kill choices and never hit someone using their gun shot, everyone is just generic. So it wouldn't be too hard to win. Mafia only has to get 3 mislynches before they're tied with town. And if mafia decides to no kill sure it gives town more lynches, but it also makes it much safer to kill in the future.)


----------



## Hidden (Nov 30, 2019)

COO! (Also Okosan is fairly sure whoever the N1 kill was in the game was probably supposed to die with Nova which would've made it more fair)


----------



## hammer (Nov 30, 2019)

Okosan said:


> Coooooo! (Well to be fair assuming mafia is smart with their kill choices and never hit someone using their gun shot, everyone is just generic. So it wouldn't be too hard to win. Mafia only has to get 3 mislynches before they're tied with town. And if mafia decides to no kill sure it gives town more lynches, but it also makes it much safer to kill in the future.)


that was what I suggested


Okosan said:


> COO! (Also Okosan is fairly sure whoever the N1 kill was in the game was probably supposed to die with Nova which would've made it more fair)



it was nevan


----------



## poutanko (Nov 30, 2019)

hammer said:


> that was what I suggested
> 
> 
> it was nevan


You said it's to frame WAD 
not going to work if you want to push that scenario


----------



## hammer (Nov 30, 2019)

poutanko said:


> You said it's to frame WAD
> not going to work if you want to push that scenario


how can I blame wad if hes too inactive to make a kill.  you can ask nova about our pms.  my plan was if we do do kills and the person survived then once later on one of us died we can make the third person as a wad push.


----------



## poutanko (Nov 30, 2019)

hammer said:


> *how can I blame wad if hes too inactive to make a kill.*  you can ask nova about our pms.  my plan was if we do do kills and the person survived then once later on one of us died we can make the third person as a wad push.


You said it on game thread you wanted to push the idea of Aries making WAD scum by not killing N1


----------



## hammer (Nov 30, 2019)

poutanko said:


> You said it on game thread you wanted to push the idea of Aries making WAD scum by not killing N1


So, I can't have multiple things at once?


----------



## Hidden (Nov 30, 2019)

Coooo! (Yeah Okosan thinks it's much more important just to get kills off than it is to kill good or active players in that format. You can always get people to tinfoil into mislynches. It's harder to make up for getting shot at night)


----------



## poutanko (Nov 30, 2019)

hammer said:


> my plan was if we do do kills and the person survived then once later on one of us died we can make the* third person as a wad push*.


How? After 2nd maf dies, are you going to abstain from killing again? How else are you going to push this angle?


----------



## poutanko (Nov 30, 2019)

Okosan said:


> Coooo! (Yeah Okosan thinks it's much more important just to get kills off than it is to kill good or active players in that format. You can always get people to tinfoil into mislynches. It's harder to make up for getting shot at night)


Nevan is risky for N1 should choose someone who thinks they're not going to be killed N1.


----------



## hammer (Nov 30, 2019)

poutanko said:


> How? After 2nd maf dies, are you going to abstain from killing again? How else are you going to push this angle?


you are over thinknig, I didn't even want to target ANYONE irene and nova pushed it saying it was the best course.  why do I need to kill every night?  I just stopped trying after they both died.


----------



## poutanko (Nov 30, 2019)

hammer said:


> you are over thinknig, I didn't even want to target ANYONE irene and nova pushed it saying it was the best course.  why do I need to kill every night?  I just stopped trying after they both died.


Answer my question please, how is it possible to push the idea of WAD as 3rd maf after 2nd maf dies unless you're planning to go no kill again?


----------



## Hidden (Nov 30, 2019)

poutanko said:


> Nevan is risky for N1 should choose someone who thinks they're not going to be killed N1.


Cooo! (Yeah. Kill someone weird the first night and all the better options will have almost certainly used their revenge kill for you to pick them off in the future)


----------



## hammer (Nov 30, 2019)

poutanko said:


> Answer my question please, how is it possible to push the idea of WAD as 3rd maf after 2nd maf dies unless you're planning to go no kill again?


answer? I stopped caring, I was hoping nova didn't die n1 and we go a few cycles into it before one of us die before that because Aries never modkills


----------



## hammer (Nov 30, 2019)

Okosan said:


> Cooo! (Yeah. Kill someone weird the first night and all the better options will have almost certainly used their revenge kill for you to pick them off in the future)


it was between nova and cooler.


----------



## hammer (Nov 30, 2019)

@Cooler  did you use the 1 shot night 1


----------



## poutanko (Nov 30, 2019)

I agree with Irene and novase here. With Irene lynched D1 and you're on sus list with the way you played, not killing N1 is like 
it's just a matter of time before town lynch you without you ever trimming them down. Your team mates were just being realistic.


----------



## hammer (Nov 30, 2019)

poutanko said:


> I agree with Irene and novase here. With Irene lynched D1 and you're on sus list with the way you played, not killing N1 is like
> it's just a matter of time before town lynch you without you ever trimming them down. Your team mates were just being realistic.


not killing n1 nova would have lived, and honestly I was turned off because irene was mad at nova for voting her 2 pf the four pages was ranting and asking for him to move his vote.


----------



## Hidden (Nov 30, 2019)

COOO! (Yeah after getting lynched D1 Okosan thinks you do have to kill, but you have to kill someone definitely not protecting themselves that first night. So someone like Didi maybe? Lowish activity, a little sussed already but not horribly, something like that. Plus maybe you should've been carrying the kill, Hammer? Nova was probably in a better spot having pushed Irene a bunch D1.)


----------



## hammer (Nov 30, 2019)

Okosan said:


> COOO! (Yeah after getting lynched D1 Okosan thinks you do have to kill, but you have to kill someone definitely not protecting themselves that first night. So someone like Didi maybe? Lowish activity, a little sussed already but not horribly, something like that. Plus maybe you should've been carrying the kill, Hammer? Nova was probably in a better spot having pushed Irene a bunch D1.)


Yea, I asked him who should take the kill,and he said he didn't mind, it was really hard for me to decide if we did it who. because I remember one game back in the day WAD saved his shot  down to the final 3  so I knew someone might save it but I don't know some people well enough to think who would hold on to it.


----------



## Magic (Nov 30, 2019)

Looks like this hammer is..._rusty_


----------



## hammer (Nov 30, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Looks like this hammer is..._rusty_


not gonna lie, you're most likley correct.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 30, 2019)

Yeah going after Didi or myself would have been smart. I was never going to use my one shot N1 because I had a good amount of people sussing me.


----------



## hammer (Nov 30, 2019)

Platinum said:


> Yeah going after Didi or myself would have been smart. I was never going to use my one shot N1 because I had a good amount of people sussing me.


I felt like going after an oldfag might be too obvious


----------



## Didi (Nov 30, 2019)

Yeah I was saving my 1-shot too cuz I was on so many sus lists I was sure mafia would keep me around for a possible mislynch


----------



## hammer (Nov 30, 2019)

Didi said:


> Yeah I was saving my 1-shot too cuz I was on so many sus lists I was sure mafia would keep me around for a possible mislynch


I mean, it would have been easier to lynch you than plat.


----------



## Santí (Dec 1, 2019)

>Holding on to shots

Use it or lose it


----------



## poutanko (Dec 3, 2019)

Happy belated birthday @Dragomir


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 3, 2019)

happy birthday drago


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 3, 2019)

Happy birthday @Dragomir!


----------



## Magic (Dec 3, 2019)

@Dragomir my son, happy birthday!


----------



## Aries (Dec 3, 2019)

Happy bday @Dragomir


----------



## Nois (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Aries (Dec 5, 2019)

I feel good about the Mafia Section Playoffs becoming a yearly thing. Don't want to jinx it because theirs still some upcoming mini game rounds and not sure how they will play out but so far ive enjoyed seeing each mini game set up done. After the huge role madness cluster fuck that is favs its a good transition with genericish like mini games.

Im still hoping we can establish a psuedo prize for the winners for these type of games. 
MafiaMania
Favorites
Mafia Section Playoffs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Dec 7, 2019)

@Mickey Mouse This should work


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 7, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @Mickey Mouse This should work


Thanks again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 7, 2019)

Who is hosting favorites next year?


----------



## Aries (Dec 7, 2019)

Wad and didi if not plat and me


----------



## hammer (Dec 7, 2019)

hot take.

is there anyone in the furry community who's not lgbt？


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 9, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#AlwaysmindMVP[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Drago (Dec 9, 2019)

Ay, thanks for the birthday wishes everyone. I appreciate it.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 10, 2019)

does anyone have contact with Marco, Laix and others who may have left? We should try to get them back in 2020.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 11, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> does anyone have contact with Marco, Laix and others who may have left? We should try to get them back in 2020.



Laix appears every once in a blue moon. He's pretty much retired, though.

Marco vanished to another dimension and never came back.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 11, 2019)

I miss @Laix/@Hero hosting style though. Ain't seen nothing like it since they retired.

It was top tier bastard modding.

I think @Shizune was trying to host something similar to that, though?


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 11, 2019)

It is a shame I can't go *[vote lynch marco]* anymore


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 11, 2019)

@Stelios done


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 11, 2019)

nfcnorth said:


> It is a shame I can't go *[vote lynch marco]* anymore



yeah, that was fun


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 11, 2019)

I have already committed to doing that if he ever comes back in a past game.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 11, 2019)

i have no beef with him but he's been my first vote ever since i started playing here, haha


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 11, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> i have no beef with him but he's been my first vote ever since i started playing here, haha


I don't really have one either other than wishing he didn't leave


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 11, 2019)

nfcnorth said:


> I don't really have one either other than wishing he didn't leave



I hope he comes back someday


----------



## Legend (Dec 11, 2019)

Anyone seen Vasto lately?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 11, 2019)

Legend said:


> Anyone seen Vasto lately?



@Mickey Mouse


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 11, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Mickey Mouse


what?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 11, 2019)

Sorry Shizune is no @Laix. I believe someone should try to convince him to host another game. It is needed.


----------



## Legend (Dec 11, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> what?


OH YOU CHANGED YOUR NAME


----------



## Legend (Dec 11, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Mickey Mouse


Thanks DDL


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 11, 2019)

Then again, I would like to take up the mantle of the bastard host, but I suck and can't make good roles. And, I really don't wanna host vanilla games. So.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 12, 2019)

I'm good at making roles imo but I'm too nice to troll people.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 12, 2019)

One thing from Laix games that I could try to redo was his way of dividing roles in classes (awakening, drive and one-shot). It was pretty cool.

My Gurren Lagann vs Kill la Kill game was somewhat inspired on that. The KLK roles were Awakening, while the GL ones had a "mana" system of sorts.


----------



## Aries (Dec 13, 2019)

@Platinum i have a proposition.

If Favorites is NF sections biggest role madness game

If the NF Mafia Section Play offs Aka Platinum Inviationals is NFs biggest Generic Game

If MafiaMania is NFs biggest Mafia Games Cross Over

How about we make a game that is the biggest most story driven Mafia Game? A fusion of Wormodragon a Tale of Games and Clash of Hosts? A NF Tale of [Insert Theme Here] the hosts not only make the roles based on a certain theme but each phase the hosts make write ups for the game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 13, 2019)

@Platinum
I don't put much stock in the game awards but Fire emblem three houses won the peoples choice award. Which was the popular vote award for games


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 13, 2019)

I kind of feel award shows in general are kind of crap but not going to lie the fact it beat out smash, Star wars jedi fallen order and everything else kind of is a pleasant surprise to me as a fan of the game.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 13, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm good at making roles imo but I'm too nice to troll people.





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> One thing from Laix games that I could try to redo was his way of dividing roles in classes (awakening, drive and one-shot). It was pretty cool.
> 
> My Gurren Lagann vs Kill la Kill game was somewhat inspired on that. The KLK roles were Awakening, while the GL ones had a "mana" system of sorts.



You have to troll haha. Remember that time I was gonna make a gambit in your game as godfather and fucked up cause of time zones...I was up bright and early at 6am est...like sitting at a food joint getting something to eat. Like 7am est I'm gonna switch my vote and it's over, too late for them to catch me. Oh how I fucked up..I was so mad..lol.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 14, 2019)

Aries said:


> @Platinum i have a proposition.
> 
> If Favorites is NF sections biggest role madness game
> 
> ...



Might be a problem. As of current Platinum Mafia Cinematic Universe lore, I believe i'm still missing after the events of Standoff 3, and you died....again. I'm like a 40K primarch now, I can only come back when the forces of spite are at their strongest.



nfcnorth said:


> @Platinum
> I don't put much stock in the game awards but Fire emblem three houses won the peoples choice award. Which was the popular vote award for games



Cowards wouldn't even put it as a real game of the year nominee. Sekiro was fine, but it wasn't the best souls game i've ever played by any stretch.


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 14, 2019)

Platinum said:


> Might be a problem. As of current Platinum Mafia Cinematic Universe lore, I believe i'm still missing after the events of Standoff 3, and you died....again. I'm like a 40K primarch now, I can only come back when the forces of spite are at their strongest.
> 
> 
> 
> Cowards wouldn't even put it as a real game of the year nominee. Sekiro was fine, but it wasn't the best souls game i've ever played by any stretch.


Award shows have always had problems. At least Fire Emblem won the peoples vote which I feel matters alot more. And it crushed the final day of voting having more votes than 2 and 3 combined


----------



## Aries (Dec 14, 2019)

Platinum said:


> Might be a problem. As of current Platinum Mafia Cinematic Universe lore, I believe i'm still missing after the events of Standoff 3, and you died....again. I'm like a 40K primarch now, I can only come back when the forces of spite are at their strongest.



This will take place in the elseworld universe... The long forgotten 4th walls universe made eons ago that we tried to reboot but was forgotten in time.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 14, 2019)

Aries said:


> This will take place in the elseworld universe... The long forgotten 4th walls universe made eons ago that we tried to reboot but was forgotten in time.



The Mafia Nu52

Mio is rebooted as Poutanko, Azn is played by Rion and Vastoboy-Prime is played by whatever freaking name Vasto goes under this week.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 14, 2019)

You guys will get more lore when I feel like running Standoff 4 in a few months. 

Please understand.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 14, 2019)

who is azn?


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2019)

Sphyer's gf


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 14, 2019)

who?


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2019)

The Artist


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## poutanko (Dec 14, 2019)

Platinum said:


> The Mafia Nu52
> 
> Mio is rebooted as Poutanko, Azn is played by Rion and Vastoboy-Prime is played by whatever freaking name Vasto goes under this week.


Mio the guy who doesn't bother to post, yikes


----------



## Aries (Dec 14, 2019)

Platinum said:


> The Mafia Nu52
> 
> Mio is rebooted as Poutanko, Azn is played by Rion and Vastoboy-Prime is played by whatever freaking name Vasto goes under this week.



As been fortold by the 3 prophets of Sir James, Wormodraegon, and Zabuza. What is new was once old and what is old will be new again. Xxxdarkxxxnationxxx is like ganon. No matter the timeline vasto will take on a form of rage then he will be usurped by someone with the power of spite. The Anti-Mafia Christ


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 15, 2019)

I'm still trying to figure out what the Azn comparison was about...I forgot who I was being compared to before in the previous versions.


----------



## Didi (Dec 15, 2019)

Did everyone except Alwaysmind forget how to play scum? Mafia getting SMOKED in these generic games lmao


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 15, 2019)

Hell I think I still don't know how to play myself...sadly. lol


----------



## Platinum (Dec 16, 2019)

Look forward to Standoff 4 this spring, directed by Rian Johnson.

_I only know one truth. It's time for mafia to end._


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 17, 2019)

Let's ask dirty birds and dirty bunnys to replace in every game...


----------



## Santí (Dec 17, 2019)

poutanko said:


> Mio, yikes



Tru


----------



## Aries (Dec 18, 2019)

I think we need to make a NF members Mafia a yearly thing


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 20, 2019)

Personally liked Rise of Skywalker alot.


----------



## Firaea (Dec 22, 2019)

Aries said:


> As been fortold by the 3 prophets of Sir James, Wormodraegon, and Zabuza. What is new was once old and what is old will be new again. Xxxdarkxxxnationxxx is like ganon. No matter the timeline vasto will take on a form of rage then he will be usurped by someone with the power of spite. The Anti-Mafia Christ





Just poppin' in to say hello. 


And bye again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 22, 2019)

Firaea said:


> Just poppin' in to say hello.
> 
> 
> And bye again.


You will always be in are hearts.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 23, 2019)

Sign-up for 1-shot mafia, folks


----------



## Irene (Dec 23, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Sign-up for 1-shot mafia, folks


I am just worried about the time , I wanna sign up but afraid would be busy at that time


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 23, 2019)

Irene said:


> I am just worried about the time , I wanna sign up but afraid would be busy at that time



It's fine. I'll tag you (and other people) when it's close to see if you're available.


----------



## Irene (Dec 23, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's fine. I'll tag you (and other people) when it's close to see if you're available.


ok , count me in then plz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 23, 2019)

Irene said:


> ok , count me in then plz



I actually meant I'll be tagging random people to fill it up.

But sure, I put you in the "maybe" list so I'll tag you with them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Dec 24, 2019)

Mio sucked ass at mafia, only got popular cuz wad whiteknighted him in exchange for nudes or some shit


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 24, 2019)

2/3 of that ain’t even tru


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry christmas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Xmas!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 24, 2019)

So the next big game want to do. Its a mix of Favorites, Manga Mash-up, Members Mafia and a CR Game rolled into one. I will dub it NFs Bizzare Mafia Adventure. You must submit 1 member from NF Past, Present or New aslong as its not yourself. Then submit 2 characters 1 from any Manga and 1 from any Comic Book. These characters submitted will use to make a custom role for your submitted NF member


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 25, 2019)

Hmm..


----------



## Aries (Dec 25, 2019)

I feel that would satisfy my creative juices also MafiaMania 2 is around the corner aswell. Will use that to make games had sign ups for but didnt get to make


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 25, 2019)

I see.


----------



## Fireworks (Dec 25, 2019)

Who the fuck do I talk to to get my old account back @Santi @Dragon D. Luffy


----------



## Savage (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## Aries (Dec 25, 2019)

Welcome back @Savage and @Fireworks


----------



## Fireworks (Dec 25, 2019)

We aren’t dead. Savage is doing whatever he does and I’m doing a medical school thing  

But I first came to NF in 2010. I figured it’d be nice to close the decade on NF too. It’s sad that a lot of people I came up with on the forums aren’t here anymore.


----------



## God (Dec 25, 2019)

Fireworks said:


> We aren’t dead. Savage is doing whatever he does and I’m doing a medical school thing
> 
> But I first came to NF in 2010. I figured it’d be nice to close the decade on NF too. It’s sad that a lot of people I came up with on the forums aren’t here anymore.



I’m still here broheim


----------



## Fireworks (Dec 25, 2019)

Name changes . What was your previous name


----------



## Santí (Dec 25, 2019)

Fireworks said:


> Who the fuck do I talk to to get my old account back @Santi @Dragon D. Luffy



Make a thread  about it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry christmas, people!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 25, 2019)

Fireworks said:


> Name changes . What was your previous name



Hes cubey


----------



## Fireworks (Dec 25, 2019)

Wild said:


> I’m still here broheim





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Hes cubey



Whew. A real OG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fireworks (Dec 25, 2019)

Also medical school is rough y’all. I was a fool for thinking I could do it with favorites. But this summer I’m free so


----------



## Hero (Dec 25, 2019)

I've gotten my old account back


----------



## Aries (Dec 26, 2019)

With hero and savage back it maybe a sign... Marco returns 2020


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 26, 2019)

They won't last. Haha.  

@Aries resume the mafia game bro


----------



## Hero (Dec 26, 2019)

Marco is gone forever 

I’m going to try and reintegrate myself into the community and become a main stay


----------



## Irene (Dec 26, 2019)

Happy Birthday @poutanko


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 26, 2019)

Happy birthday @poutanko ~


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 26, 2019)

Happy bday dirty bunny @poutanko


----------



## God (Dec 26, 2019)

Happy bierhday bunny  @poutanko


----------



## poutanko (Dec 26, 2019)

Irene said:


> Happy Birthday @poutanko





Underworld Broker said:


> Happy birthday @poutanko ~





Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Happy bday dirty bunny @poutanko





Wild said:


> Happy bierhday bunny  @poutanko


Thank you ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 26, 2019)

Happy birthday bunny!


----------



## poutanko (Dec 26, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Happy birthday bunny!


Thankies ~


----------



## nfcnorth (Dec 26, 2019)

Happy Birthday @poutanko


----------



## poutanko (Dec 26, 2019)

nfcnorth said:


> Happy Birthday @poutanko


Arigato ~


----------



## Juan (Dec 26, 2019)

Feliz cumple, conejita.


----------



## Aries (Dec 26, 2019)

Happy bday @poutanko


----------



## stormrage (Dec 26, 2019)

Happy bday poutanko!


----------



## Nataly (Dec 26, 2019)

Have a great birthday, @poutanko !


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 26, 2019)

Happy birthday  @poutanko


----------



## poutanko (Dec 26, 2019)

Juan said:


> Feliz cumple, conejita.





Aries said:


> Happy bday @poutanko





stormrage said:


> Happy bday poutanko!





Nataly said:


> Have a great birthday, @poutanko !





A Optimistic said:


> Happy birthday  @poutanko


Thanks guys and Ashley ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 27, 2019)

You know. I just want you guys to know you are awesome!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 27, 2019)

i think im late  happy birthday pou!


----------



## poutanko (Dec 27, 2019)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> i think im late  happy birthday pou!


Thank you ~


----------



## Didi (Dec 28, 2019)

happy belated birthday bunny @poutanko


----------



## poutanko (Dec 28, 2019)

Didi said:


> happy belated birthday bunny @poutanko


Thanks ~


----------



## God (Dec 28, 2019)

I miss law


----------



## poutanko (Dec 28, 2019)

Wild said:


> I miss law


Maybe busy
He's a dad now


----------



## Hero (Dec 28, 2019)

@Wild 

Who is all left from the old days?


----------



## God (Dec 28, 2019)

Hero said:


> @Wild
> 
> Who is all left from the old days?



Didi
Platinum
CR
WAD comes n goes


----------



## Hero (Dec 28, 2019)

Wild said:


> Didi
> Platinum
> CR
> WAD comes n goes


I never thought WAD would have left the internet .

but yikes

also i've been branching out on this forum but everything seems to have died. plus there are new areas that i just don't even know. with the RP section gone and mafia being in a sorry state...i need to find a new home


----------



## God (Dec 28, 2019)

Hero said:


> I never thought WAD would have left the internet .
> 
> but yikes
> 
> also i've been branching out on this forum but everything seems to have died. plus there are new areas that i just don't even know. with the RP section gone and mafia being in a sorry state...i need to find a new home



He’s doing well irl alhumdulillah 

The obd is still active


----------



## Hero (Dec 28, 2019)

Wild said:


> He’s doing well irl alhumdulillah
> 
> The obd is still active


is he tho? 

and i've never been there. i haven't been on the forum in a minute but i remember the obd has quite the reputation


----------



## God (Dec 28, 2019)

Hero said:


> is he tho?
> 
> and i've never been there. i haven't been on the forum in a minute but i remember the obd has quite the reputation



It’s very calm nowadays, back between 09-11 it was as bad as the blender


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 28, 2019)

Hero said:


> I never thought WAD would have left the internet .
> 
> but yikes
> 
> also i've been branching out on this forum but everything seems to have died. plus there are new areas that i just don't even know. with the RP section gone and mafia being in a sorry state...i need to find a new home



All forums are dieing. Young people nowadays just use instagram or something. It seems most of them don't even use computers lately.

There's nowhere to run to I'm afraid. NF is doing quite well compared to most places.

For example, anime forums are being cease and desist'd left and right and NF is only alive due to some very dilligent compliance of German laws and not really needing ads to stay afloat.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 29, 2019)

I don't think this forum will ever fully die.


----------



## Laix (Dec 30, 2019)

popping in just before the new decade to say

although i may not be around, i think about you guys a lot. you all helped me through a difficult part of my life and making mafia games on here was honestly some of the most fun ive ever had and probably ever will have. none of you slags have any reason to believe me but one of my new years resolutions is to make one final game 

feel free to petrol bomb my house if i don't

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 31, 2019)

Laix said:


> none of you slags have any reason to believe me but one of my new years resolutions is to make one final game
> 
> feel free to petrol bomb my house if i don't



That might be the most hype for 2020 I've felt so far.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 31, 2019)

@Hero since you just came back a few days ago help this ningen

If there is another Laix/Hero partnership the internet might explode or smh

And that would be glorious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 31, 2019)

Sin just liked Laix's post. Where are those people even popping up from

At this rate we might see Marco


----------



## Didi (Dec 31, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Sin just liked Laix's post. Where are those people even popping up from
> 
> At this rate we might see Marco



he's dead jim


----------



## Hero (Dec 31, 2019)

Laix said:


> popping in just before the new decade to say
> 
> although i may not be around, i think about you guys a lot. you all helped me through a difficult part of my life and making mafia games on here was honestly some of the most fun ive ever had and probably ever will have. none of you slags have any reason to believe me but one of my new years resolutions is to make one final game
> 
> feel free to petrol bomb my house if i don't


Host Favorites


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 31, 2019)

Hero said:


> Host Favorites



You want to kill the poor man or something?


----------



## Hero (Dec 31, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You want to kill the poor man or something?


He’s already dead 

Might as well go out with a bang


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 31, 2019)

We don't need sin when we have laix. Welcome back @Laix


----------



## Aries (Dec 31, 2019)

Marco playing the long con. He will appear when Mafia community needs him as a force spirit to guide Poutankrey in defeating homestuck who we retcon into being the big bad of the mafia section this entire time along with other mafia part timers. Kylo NovaselineneveRen internet randomly dies when he sees the error of his ways.

Pou calls herself a Hopewalker. 

Que end credit 10/10 ending for plat and mines favs


----------



## Laix (Dec 31, 2019)

Hero said:


> Host Favorites



i'll host an open casket for ur funeral before i do favorites

i created manga mashup because wolfprincekiba refused to let me host favorites 2 





Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> We don't need sin when we have laix. Welcome back @Laix



thanks luv x

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hero (Dec 31, 2019)

Laix said:


> i'll host an open casket for ur funeral before i do favorites
> 
> i created manga mashup because wolfprincekiba refused to let me host favorites 2



I’ve missed your drags


----------



## Hero (Dec 31, 2019)

I’ve always wanted to host a game where everyone submits and creates a role and then allegiances are randomized


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 31, 2019)

@Laix for what its worth its me rion i missed your games round these parts.


----------



## poutanko (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy birthday @Kvothe Kingkiller ~


----------



## hammer (Jan 1, 2020)

Wild said:


> Didi
> Platinum
> CR
> WAD comes n goes


Ahem


----------



## God (Jan 1, 2020)

Laix said:


> popping in just before the new decade to say
> 
> although i may not be around, i think about you guys a lot. you all helped me through a difficult part of my life and making mafia games on here was honestly some of the most fun ive ever had and probably ever will have. none of you slags have any reason to believe me but one of my new years resolutions is to make one final game
> 
> feel free to petrol bomb my house if i don't



WHERE DA FUCK U BEEN


----------



## God (Jan 1, 2020)

hammer said:


> Ahem



Oh god not u


----------



## hammer (Jan 1, 2020)

Wild said:


> Oh god not u


I'd post something funny but I'm not at the computer


----------



## hammer (Jan 1, 2020)

Wild said:


> Smh
> 
> You were the one ^ (use bro) I could never shake off. Lolcubey is DEAD


I never took it seriously lmao the fact that when I was mafia and got everyone to vote you in a game you never where plying(not gonna lie didn't expact that) was more shocking than anything.  I only did it because I know nobody will vote you day 1 and I needed a vote.


Kinda surprise many of us returned this month


----------



## God (Jan 1, 2020)

hammer said:


> I never took it seriously lmao the fact that when I was mafia and got everyone to vote you in a game you never where plying(not gonna lie didn't expact that) was more shocking than anything.  I only did it because I know nobody will vote you day 1 and I needed a vote.
> 
> 
> Kinda surprise many of us returned this month



O


----------



## hammer (Jan 1, 2020)

Wild said:


> O


People actually thinking I'm a hard core obder made it easy for me to vote you no question ,mafia or just not knowing what to do day 1


----------



## God (Jan 1, 2020)

hammer said:


> People actually thinking I'm a hard core obder made it easy for me to vote you no question ,mafia or just not knowing what to do day 1



I was very annoyed not gonna lie


----------



## hammer (Jan 1, 2020)

Wild said:


> I was very annoyed not gonna lie


I don't blame you at all shit people in NF do playing mafia has pissed me off too.  I'm less likely to do it now I said it out loud and people who know what the obd is is gone, it won't work as well. Is


----------



## God (Jan 1, 2020)

hammer said:


> I don't blame you at all shit people in NF do playing mafia has pissed me off too.  I'm less likely to do it now I said it out loud and people who know what the obd is is gone, it won't work as well. Is



True


----------



## hammer (Jan 1, 2020)

Wild said:


> True


You gotta admit though, when I left a vote on you on a game you didn't play, and I see a wagon on you that I didn`t even start was funny, and since I was mafia can't even be mad I did not expect a day one no lynch.


----------



## God (Jan 1, 2020)

hammer said:


> You gotta admit though, when I left a vote on you on a game you didn't play, and I see a wagon on you that I didn`t even start was funny, and since I was mafia can't even be mad I did not expect a day one no lynch.



Ok yeah that’s pretty funny lol


----------



## hammer (Jan 1, 2020)

Wild said:


> Ok yeah that’s pretty funny lol


I was kind of annoyed for you tbh.


----------



## God (Jan 1, 2020)

hammer said:


> I was kind of annoyed for you tbh.



You’re a nice guy like that


----------



## hammer (Jan 1, 2020)

Wild said:


> You’re a nice guy like that


I mean I did low key defend you when right before the votes lock saying you weren't in the game why the fuck is everyone not looking at the list lmao.  But yea obd mafia has been dead so long no ody would get my play so outside of an Aries game where the whole thing is just a telltale game I doubt I would day one you.


----------



## God (Jan 1, 2020)

hammer said:


> I mean I did low key defend you when right before the votes lock saying you weren't in the game why the fuck is everyone not looking at the list lmao.  But yea obd mafia has been dead so long no ody would get my play so outside of an Aries game where the whole thing is just a telltale game I doubt I would day one you.



Oh thank god. That shit got on my nerves so bad


----------



## hammer (Jan 1, 2020)

Wild said:


> Oh thank god. That shit got on my nerves so bad


Yea sorry it was just so easy to cost by doing it when I'm the asshole from the one.


----------



## Irene (Jan 1, 2020)

@Kvothe Kingkiller Happy Birthday 


Just to let you know I changed my name from Irene to Nanami , for future games I signed up to or mafia points


----------



## God (Jan 1, 2020)

hammer said:


> Yea sorry it was just so easy to cost by doing it when I'm the asshole from the one.



No worries bro


----------



## stormrage (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy bday @Kvothe Kingkiller 

Hope you have a good one!


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 1, 2020)

@hammer  we made a good team as town in the aliens mafia game haha


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 1, 2020)

Also happy bday @Kvothe Kingkiller


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy birthday @Kvothe Kingkiller !


----------



## Laix (Jan 1, 2020)

Hero said:


> I’ve always wanted to host a game where everyone submits and creates a role and then allegiances are randomized



that’s a good idea



Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> @Laix for what its worth its me rion i missed your games round these parts.



so I’ve heard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hammer (Jan 1, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> @hammer  we made a good team as town in the aliens mafia game haha


Yea I vaguely remember that one that was a good game lol.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 1, 2020)

hammer said:


> Yea I vaguely remember that one that was a good game lol.



Oh yeah?


----------



## hammer (Jan 1, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Oh yeah?


When you're not trolling me when you're mafia it's usually good.( People not realizing you were mafia 8n Phoenix wright was such Bs)


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 1, 2020)

hammer said:


> When you're not trolling me when you're mafia it's usually good.( People not realizing you were mafia 8n Phoenix wright was such Bs)



I know.  he raged so hard at that defense I did.


----------



## hammer (Jan 1, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> I know.  he raged so hard at that defense I did.


I mean do you blame me lol. And the fact it took two phases to convince them to Lynch you. Smh


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 1, 2020)

hammer said:


> I mean do you blame me lol. And the fact it took two phases to convince them to Lynch you. Smh


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 1, 2020)

poutanko said:


> Happy birthday @Kvothe Kingkiller ~





Nanami said:


> @Kvothe Kingkiller Happy Birthday
> 
> 
> Just to let you know I changed my name from Irene to Nanami , for future games I signed up to or mafia points





stormrage said:


> Happy bday @Kvothe Kingkiller
> 
> Hope you have a good one!





Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Also happy bday @Kvothe Kingkiller





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Happy birthday @Kvothe Kingkiller !



thank you


----------



## Aries (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy bday @Kvothe Kingkiller


----------



## Drago (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy birthday @Kvothe Kingkiller


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 1, 2020)

Aries said:


> Happy bday @Kvothe Kingkiller





Dragomir said:


> Happy birthday @Kvothe Kingkiller


thank you both


----------



## John Wayne (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy birthday @Kvothe Kingkiller


----------



## Hero (Jan 1, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> @Laix for what its worth its me *RION* i missed your games round these parts.


----------



## Hero (Jan 1, 2020)

Hero said:


> I’ve always wanted to host a game where everyone submits and creates a role and then allegiances are randomized



This will be my next game. Mafia Bastards 

Don’t know when it’ll happen but


----------



## Aries (Jan 1, 2020)

Tbh i would like to introduce a new spin on a Members mafia game. The idea is based on the theme of comic books where when you sign in you must create a secret identity super hero or villain name(pm me it) and submit 2 comic book characters 1 from Marvel and DC comics. They will form the basis of your roles abilities and alignment.

2 Heroes-Hero
1 Hero + 1 Villain-Anti-Hero
2 Villains-Villain

So want to expirement with the Alignment chart a bit so say you choose 2 Heroes will ask you in private some questions. Depending on your answers it will determine how i create your role. Are you a Lawful Good Role? Neutral Good Role? Or are you Chaotic Good?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Kvothe Kingkiller


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 1, 2020)

Hero said:


>



What?


----------



## God (Jan 1, 2020)

Hpbd @Kvothe Kingkiller


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 2, 2020)

Happy belated bday @Kvothe Kingkiller


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 2, 2020)

Alwaysmind said:


> Happy belated bday @Kvothe Kingkiller



Its still my birthday here, perks of west coast. Thanks!


----------



## Hero (Jan 2, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> What?


I just didn’t know who you were until you confirmed your namechange


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 2, 2020)

Hero said:


> I just didn’t know who you were until you confirmed your namechange



Ah okay. That makes sense.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 2, 2020)

We need a real good role madness game. I missed favorites and the next favorites is so far away.


----------



## Aries (Jan 2, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> We need a real good role madness game. I missed favorites and the next favorites is so far away.



I believe Shizune is doing Manga Mash ups reboot. MafiaMania 2 will likely happen around April/May. Honestly this is the reason wanted this section to have a "Big 4" type of event just to give peeps something to look forward too. 

Their should be one for each season honestly

MafiaMania-Spring
Favorites-Summer
Mafia Playoffs-Fall
???-Winter


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 2, 2020)

Aries said:


> I believe Shizune is doing Manga Mash ups reboot.



I'd check what state of "dropped NF forever" Shizune is at this month.


----------



## Aries (Jan 2, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'd check what state of "dropped NF forever" Shizune is at this month.



Honestly In my ever lasting list of themes have for a games want to do would do a mash ups type of game but the pride in me would never allow me to follow thru because wasn't my idea. Still do think a mash ups type of games should be the 4th big events or atleast a role madness game that explores 1 theme in comparison to favs being about multiple themes from all types of fiction.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 2, 2020)

@Aries you just need to reboot your dragon ball z trilogy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## novaselinenever (Jan 2, 2020)

When was the last time the convo name was changed?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 2, 2020)

dc marvel universe concept sounds fun.

was there a monster mashup mafia? I think I saw something like that before.


----------



## poutanko (Jan 2, 2020)

One with alignment chart please


----------



## Aries (Jan 2, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> @Aries you just need to reboot your dragon ball z trilogy.



I mean i still have the roles for those games, when new dragonball related media comes would love to reboot it.


----------



## Aries (Jan 3, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> dc marvel universe concept sounds fun.
> 
> was there a monster mashup mafia? I think I saw something like that before.



I made one ages ago but thats about it.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 3, 2020)

Aries said:


> I mean i still have the roles for those games, when new dragonball related media comes would love to reboot it.



The Dragon Ball Super: Broly.

You have the current events in the Manga with Moro, and Merus. And Vegeta learning new shit. You got alot to work with @Aries.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 3, 2020)

We need to get back to the convo thread being renamed after a certain point and people landing on the post number getting to name the thread until the next milestone. Which would only be trumped when someone uses points to name the thread for x amount of time. @Dragon D. Luffy could that be done again?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 3, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> We need to get back to the convo thread being renamed after a certain point and people landing on the post number getting to name the thread until the next milestone. Which would only be trumped when someone uses points to name the thread for x amount of time. @Dragon D. Luffy could that be done again?



Hmm okay.

Whoever makes post [HASHTAG]#74000[/HASHTAG] gets the new name. That should be about 300 posts from now.


----------



## Aries (Jan 3, 2020)

So ima need help with the name if do that comic book theme game. Tell me which one like the best

NF Members Mafia: Clash of Super Heroes

Comic Book Mash Up Mafia

Marvel X DC Comics: A NF Tale of Mafia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Jan 3, 2020)

Aries said:


> So ima need help with the name if do that comic book theme game. Tell me which one like the best
> 
> NF Members Mafia: Clash of Super Heroes
> 
> ...


1 or 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 3, 2020)

Members imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Jan 4, 2020)

Happy birthday @Juan ~


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 4, 2020)

hell yeah january birthdays

happy birthday juan


----------



## Juan (Jan 4, 2020)

poutanko said:


> Happy birthday @Juan ~





Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> hell yeah january birthdays
> 
> happy birthday juan


thank u, fellas  

i appreciate


----------



## God (Jan 4, 2020)

I just thought of a sick idea for a generic game. Anyone down to host a 20-man game?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 4, 2020)

God said:


> I just thought of a sick idea for a generic game. Anyone down to host a 20-man game?



After January I'll barely have time to host things, sadly.


----------



## God (Jan 4, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> After January I'll barely have time to host things, sadly.



Damn 

At least you’ll be busy irl tho


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 4, 2020)

God said:


> Damn
> 
> At least you’ll be busy irl tho



Busy doing a second uni graduation at night and working on an internship job during the day.

It's less like a career and more like trying desperately to start one.

But having stuff to do all day is nice, I won't lie to you.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 4, 2020)

Do we have a backup mod to do things in your place @Dragon D. Luffy incase you are far too busy?


----------



## God (Jan 4, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Busy doing a second uni graduation at night and working on an internship job during the day.
> 
> It's less like a career and more like trying desperately to start one.
> 
> But having stuff to do all day is nice, I won't lie to you.



Still haven’t started your career m8? Thought you graduated years back.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 4, 2020)

So recently I feel like I've hit a writer's block with making games. Every idea i have is either boring because it looks like I've done something similar before, or sounds cool but it sounds so complicated I can't think of way to make it work in practice (read: not be a broken mess). It's like my complexity in making games just kept going up until it hit a ceiling.

Also this year I hosted two RM games in The Syndicate. The first one was your regular DDL game. 4 indies, some big roles, global game mechanics, etc. The results were mixed. The end was kind of undewhelming and people didn't seen to enjoy it that much.

Second one was Dogs vs Cats, which I made just because I like dogs and it was a very simple setup I wrote in one day. Every role had a single ability and a lot of abilities were X-shot or dependant on other events to do anything.

Well, people liked that game! Everyone was happy after it was over and it was pretty balanced. Granted it was basically 4 consecutive day phases of people failing to realize @novaselinenever was scum, but then it had a classic 2v1 finish where none of the roles could influence the outcome and it was just exciting to watch. A big issue in my games is that finishes tend to turn into slogs because townies have so many abilities they could realistically win even if outnumbered, so I have to keep going just in case that happens.

After Dogs vs Cats I've decided I wanna repeat that experience. Maybe I'll do another uber complicated RM lately if I have a solid idea (and I might rehost Favs some time), but now I feel like I just want to see the fun setups I can make with a small number of moving parts. Probably still RM, because generic games tend to be basically just cop-doctor-generic and there is nothing to be designed here. Maybe I'll also do a generic if I get some original idea, maybe I won't. But like, I just wanna test what setups I can make with different concepts, or making new setups around a single specific role (see that Double Jester game I hosted early), without having to write 60 abilities to go with them. Instead of making a super wacky game and then working to make it balanced enough, making a more normal game and then having the balance and the fun factor be close to perfect.

Anyway, that's the mindset I had when making One-Shot Mafia. If successful I might start a series of Simple Role Madness games or something. We'll see.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 4, 2020)

God said:


> Still haven’t started your career m8? Thought you graduated years back.



I started it but then it kind of failed because my field of choice (Aeronautical Engineering) is extremely seasonal and unstable.

Now I'm doing Industrial Engineering and since I already did one engineering I can finish it in fewer years (3 instead of 5).

The job prospects for this one seem much better, I did more job interviews in 2019 than in the rest fo my life combined.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 4, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Do we have a backup mod to do things in your place @Dragon D. Luffy incase you are far too busy?



Eh more or less. Actual mod work here is very rare, I get maybe 2 reports a month. And if I'm not online when it happens there are Santi and iwandesu and the global/Smods like Azeruth to delete the post if needed.

Most of the work I have here is managing points and stuff, but that can easily be done in weekends.

Maybe if I got a job with longer hours I would consider quitting and then just turning to Supporting Staff or something to keep with the points, but right now it doesn't seem necessary. We'll see.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 4, 2020)

I am quite sad that I joined mafia nf a little late. I have heard stories of previous games that seem pretty fun. 

Though I have been looking for a danganronpa game. Even V3 or something


----------



## God (Jan 4, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I started it but then it kind of failed because my field of choice (Aeronautical Engineering) is extremely seasonal and unstable.
> 
> Now I'm doing Industrial Engineering and since I already did one engineering I can finish it in fewer years (3 instead of 5).
> 
> The job prospects for this one seem much better, I did more job interviews in 2019 than in the rest fo my life combined.



I’m sorry aero didn’t work out but at least you’ve got a good thing going now


----------



## Nataly (Jan 4, 2020)

Happy birthday @Juan


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 4, 2020)

so aren't we doing mafia awards for 2019?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 4, 2020)

Also, happy bday @Juan


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 4, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> so aren't we doing mafia awards for 2019?



You are making me spoil it, but I've been meaning to try hosting it this time.

Not sure if I can guarantee results with this level of activity, but I'll try.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 4, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You are making me spoil it, but I've been meaning to try hosting it this time.
> 
> Not sure if I can guarantee results with this level of activity, but I'll try.



I can assist you if need be. I believe we have had plenty of games for it. Of course we should make the announcements and then tag people to ensure people know it is happening. That is your call if you want my help. Sorry if I forced you to spoil it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 4, 2020)

This is the draft I've got. Names can be changed in the final version.

PLAYER AWARDS

The Mafia Champion (Player of the Year)
Best Town Player
Best Scum Player
Best Indie Player
Best Role Use
Best New Player
Most Improved Player

MEMBER AWARDS

Funniest Member
Friendliest Member
Best Rivarly
Best Meltdown
Best Troll Moment
Meme/Quote of the Year

PLAYER FACTION AWARDS

Best Mafia Faction
Best Town Faction

HOST/GAME AWARDS

Role Madness Game of the Year
Turbo/Generic Game of the Year
Best Theme
Role of The Year
Host of The Year
Most Creative Host


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 4, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> I can assist you if need be. I believe we have had plenty of games for it. Of course we should make the announcements and then tag people to ensure people know it is happening. That is your call if you want my help. Sorry if I forced you to spoil it.



Don't worry I was going to do it soon.

I am probably going to ask members to do the presenting. You can be one of those if you want. Otherwise I don't think I'll need much help, tbh.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 4, 2020)

I would love to present. If we have a troll moment or something along those lines I'd like to be the presenter of that award @Dragon D. Luffy.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 4, 2020)

For the record I'm not doing that "people vote, presenters choose" thing. It's gonna be democracy all the way. Presenters receive the results and present then as they are.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 4, 2020)

Btw last year my other site had this thing where people played a mafia game during the awards and each player was given an award to present. Whenever that player died, their award presentation would be posted by the host (players sent the presentations in advance).

We could do that here we just need a game and a host since I'm already busy with 1-shot mafia.

Maybe @God's generic game coild be used for it? I think 20 players is the exact number I need.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 4, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> For the record I'm not doing that "people vote, presenters choose" thing. It's gonna be democracy all the way. Presenters receive the results and present then as they are.



People vote, presenters choose? You mean we not polling the awards? Or we not polling who gets to present?



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Btw last year my other site had this thing where people played a mafia game during the awards and each player was given an award to present. Whenever that player died, their award presentation would be posted by the host (players sent the presentations in advance).
> 
> We could do that here we just need a game and a host since I'm already busy with 1-shot mafia.
> 
> Maybe @God's generic game coild be used for it? I think 20 players is the exact number I need.



Eh, seems neat but I don't wanna really play a mafia game through the awards. But, I'm only one person.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 4, 2020)

No I mean we are are polling the awards this time. Unlike we did last time.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 4, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> No I mean we are are polling the awards this time. Unlike we did last time.



I agree it should always be polled.


----------



## God (Jan 4, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Btw last year my other site had this thing where people played a mafia game during the awards and each player was given an award to present. Whenever that player died, their award presentation would be posted by the host (players sent the presentations in advance).
> 
> We could do that here we just need a game and a host since I'm already busy with 1-shot mafia.
> 
> Maybe @God's generic game coild be used for it? I think 20 players is the exact number I need.



I didn’t wanna reveal my idea but

16 town + 4 mafia. Whichever faction wins, the remaining members each get a nightly kill and roleblock and become independently sk’s after their faction wins and it becomes a free-for-all. Thoughts?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 4, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> This is the draft I've got. Names can be changed in the final version.
> 
> PLAYER AWARDS
> 
> ...



We should actually annex previous awards and it's winners into a stickied topic in the forum. Also, I believe we are missing the hall of fame award. Which, I can't remember when was the last time it was used. But, I mean.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 4, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> We should actually annex previous awards and it's winners into a stickied topic in the forum. Also, I believe we are missing the hall of fame award. Which, I can't remember when was the last time it was used. But, I mean.



What previous awards lol? We haven't managed to do this thing since 2014 and iirc that was a revival too.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 4, 2020)

God said:


> I didn’t wanna reveal my idea but
> 
> 16 town + 4 mafia. Whichever faction wins, the remaining members each get a nightly kill and roleblock and become independently sk’s after their faction wins and it becomes a free-for-all. Thoughts?



Eh... won't those sks be auto lynched?


----------



## God (Jan 4, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Eh... won't those sks be auto lynched?



The sk’s would have to decide who they want to lynch tho no?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 4, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> What previous awards lol? We haven't managed to do this thing since 2014 and iirc that was a revival too.



I'm sure we did it in 2014, and 2016, an attempt in 2017? Anything prior I have no clue. But, either way.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 4, 2020)

God said:


> The sk’s would have to decide who they want to lynch tho no?



Oh you mean everyone is an sk? So basically it's @Platinum 's mexican standoff?

You might want to check that game for balance.


----------



## God (Jan 4, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Oh you mean everyone is an sk? So basically it's @Platinum 's mexican standoff?
> 
> You might want to check that game for balance.



Only after the faction has won. Basically it’s town vs mafia until the first winner (town/mafia) is decided, and then it’s a free-for-all from there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 4, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> I'm sure we did it in 2014, and 2016, an attempt in 2017? Anything prior I have no clue. But, either way.



We had failed attempts in 2015, 2016, 2017 and 2018.

Forget @SinRaven's FMA mafia, this is the most cursed thing in the history of this forum.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 4, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> We had failed attempts in 2015, 2016, 2017 and 2018.
> 
> Forget @SinRaven's FMA mafia, this is the most cursed thing in the history of this forum.



I see. Well, lets try to not have failures going forth. Keyword, try.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 5, 2020)

Late Happy Birthday @Juan


----------



## Platinum (Jan 5, 2020)

Award shows are a pain in the ass to do. 

That's why I stopped making them... well, that's probably just because i'm a lazy POS, tbh.


----------



## Hero (Jan 5, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> We had failed attempts in 2015, 2016, 2017 and 2018.
> 
> Forget @SinRaven's FMA mafia, this is the most cursed thing in the history of this forum.


Leave the awards buried. It’s not like there’s more than 4 people in this section anymore


----------



## Aries (Jan 5, 2020)

An alternative is to hand all the awards to ole cr. A mafia life time achievement award


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 5, 2020)

Well I happen to have an extensive list of everyone who played mafia in 2019, the points list.

I'll PM every single one of them.

If that doesn't get me a dozen nominations, I did all I could.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 5, 2020)

Should work.


----------



## Laix (Jan 6, 2020)

does anyone have a PM list of recently active players? maybe not active in this section but logs on to the forum now and then


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 6, 2020)

Laix said:


> does anyone have a PM list of recently active players? maybe not active in this section but logs on to the forum now and then



The Current Points tab here has the names of everyone who played a game in 2019.


----------



## Laix (Jan 6, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The Current Points tab here has the names of everyone who played a game in 2019.



thank you!


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 6, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> We had failed attempts in 2015, 2016, 2017 and 2018.
> 
> Forget @SinRaven's FMA mafia, this is the most cursed thing in the history of this forum.


This will be the year that I will finally host FMA mafia.


----------



## Didi (Jan 6, 2020)

Hey Sin, what's up


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Hero (Jan 6, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> This will be the year that I will finally host FMA mafia.


Just come back


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 6, 2020)

Didi said:


> Hey Sin, what's up


I'm alright, how are you?


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 6, 2020)

Hero said:


> Just come back


I signed up for DDL's game!

But I wont return permanently. I dont think I ever will.


----------



## Hero (Jan 6, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I signed up for DDL's game!
> 
> But I wont return permanently. I dont think I ever will.


Give me a reason


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 6, 2020)

Hero said:


> Give me a reason


Just one? My main reason is simply that I dont want to. I have other priorities now.


----------



## Didi (Jan 6, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I'm alright, how are you?



I'm good, thanks


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 6, 2020)

Didi said:


> I'm good, thanks


Great! Nice to catch up with you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 6, 2020)

Hey @SinRaven . Good to get a hello from you time from time.


----------



## Didi (Jan 6, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Great! Nice to catch up with you.



Have you heard of the High Elves?


----------



## Hero (Jan 6, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Just one? My main reason is simply that I dont want to. I have other priorities now.




I understand. I’m only as active on NF bc I’m on winter break from med school 



But soon I’ll disappear again


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 6, 2020)

Didi said:


> Have you heard of the High Elves?


I dont know about no Elves but I'm high right now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Hey @SinRaven . Good to get a hello from you time from time.


Hello Vasto!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 6, 2020)

Honestly I'd rather have you folks just come here whenever you feel like/have time without being commited, than seeing you get problems irl because if this this forum and then suddenly pulling a Marco.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 6, 2020)

That said Sin, you inactifagged with the role I submitted last Favs which also happened to be my scum teammate and also incredibly awesome. 

(Though we got to play around with Zombie Sin for a couple phases before they finally killed you).


----------



## Aries (Jan 6, 2020)

Sinraven, laix and hero nfs Pillar men have returned. Its good to see old faces again. Feels like 2015


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 6, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Honestly I'd rather have you folks just come here whenever you feel like/have time without being commited, than seeing you get problems irl because if this this forum and then suddenly pulling a Marco.



Which means do not @ me......RION!


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Which means do not @ me......RION!



Be quiet before I send you to the void again.


----------



## Avito (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## SinRaven (Jan 7, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> That said Sin, you inactifagged with the role I submitted last Favs which also happened to be my scum teammate and also incredibly awesome.
> 
> (Though we got to play around with Zombie Sin for a couple phases before they finally killed you).


I kinda forgot about Faves until it was almost finished.


----------



## Hero (Jan 7, 2020)

Aries said:


> Sinraven, laix and hero nfs Pillar men have returned. Its good to see old faces again. Feels like 2015


The mafia BIG 3 LGBT


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 7, 2020)

Hero said:


> The mafia BIG 3 LGBT


Nitty found dead in a ditch with a snatched weave


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2020)

The Big Gay secretly run NF mafia from behind the scenes


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 8, 2020)

Didi said:


> The Big Gay secretly run NF mafia from behind the scenes


 Yes yes, we do like it from behind.


----------



## God (Jan 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Which means do not @ me......RION!



Shut up


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 8, 2020)

God said:


> Shut up


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 8, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Be quiet before I send you to the void again.





God said:


> Shut up


This does not work anymore.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> This does not work anymore.



All host bring back the Void power to a role so we can show him it will work.


----------



## God (Jan 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> This does not work anymore.



Why are you not getting angry


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> This does not work anymore.



You never told me if you liked my xmas card I made you though?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 8, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> You never told me if you liked my xmas card I made you though?


Should have been lewder


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Should have been lewder



Did you make it your desktop background for awhile?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 8, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Did you make it your desktop background for awhile?


A couple of days


----------



## hammer (Jan 12, 2020)

so im trying to send money from my US bank to my overseas bank using WU and all of a sudden it says I can't send money to my own bank, anyone know wtf happened?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 12, 2020)

hammer said:


> so im trying to send money from my US bank to my overseas bank using WU and all of a sudden it says I can't send money to my own bank, anyone know wtf happened?



No clue honestly.


----------



## Stelios (Jan 12, 2020)

Philippines now


----------



## Laix (Jan 13, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Nitty found dead in a ditch with a snatched weave



leave nitty alone



but welcome back can't wait to go back to servicing you in alleyways and role assigning you godfather


----------



## hammer (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Aries (Jan 16, 2020)

Hot take, the favs plat and I host will limit some of the choices why? Because am not gonna make a role of a 13 minute shamwow commercial again.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 16, 2020)

Aries said:


> Hot take, the favs plat and I host will limit some of the choices why? Because am not gonna make a role of a 13 minute shamwow commercial again.



But The Most Interesting Man in the World was a great role imo.


----------



## Aries (Jan 16, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> But The Most Interesting Man in the World was a great role imo.



I mean i understood why the concept of anything can be a role is appealing. As a host kinda flexing those creative juices to create a satisfactory role was always a highlight. But their was times i remember just hating creating some of those submissions.

I think its just the perfectionist in me that just wants more substance when it comes to making roles. Its why kinda picky on what theme really stick too into making games.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 16, 2020)

well I don't think we should be punished for people making a stupid selection though...limit the person who actually submitted it. lol


----------



## Aries (Jan 16, 2020)

Anime
Western Animation
Film Franchises
Live Action TV
Video Games
Mythology
Musicians

I think thats a pretty good list. Plenty of characters to select


----------



## Aries (Jan 16, 2020)

Also I have decided will not make sign ups unless 100% have the roles. Will host a DragonBall X One Piece Mafia game before this month ends. If you are interested I will be making the sign up threads in the Ohara Library and Dragonball sections respectively. I will make the official "game thread" in a few. Will ask no one to post until the game officially starts. Making the thread just to post the mechanics


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 17, 2020)

@Platinum have you seen the new three houses dlc stuff? They put out a trailer for it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 18, 2020)

From TV Tropes:

Advertising
Anime and Manga
Comic Books
Comic Strips
Fan Works
Film-Animated
Film-LiveAction
Literature
Live-Action TV
Music
Mythology
Other Sites
Pinball
Radio
Religion
Tabletop Games
Theatre
Video Games
Visual Novels
Web Animation
Webcomics
Web Video
Western Animation


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 18, 2020)

So if anyone is interested a friend of mine is trying to start a Danganronpa game in another site and needs a few more players.


----------



## Hidden (Jan 18, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So if anyone is interested a friend of mine is trying to start a Danganronpa game in another site and needs a few more players.


COOO! (Literally making an account as we speak so Okosan can play this)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Platinum !


----------



## poutanko (Jan 20, 2020)

Happy birthday @Platinum ~


----------



## nfcnorth (Jan 20, 2020)

Happy birthday @Platinum


----------



## Platinum (Jan 20, 2020)

Thanks, my dudes. It's appreciated.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 20, 2020)

Happy birthday @Platinum


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 20, 2020)

Happy birthday Plat!


----------



## Didi (Jan 20, 2020)

Happy birthday Prince of Hope


----------



## Aries (Jan 20, 2020)

Happy bday Obi Plat Kenobi

May the hope be with you


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 20, 2020)

happy birthday plat


----------



## God (Jan 21, 2020)

Count your blessings young platinum for on this day I spare you my blade’s wrath 



Nah I’m just talking shit. Happy birthday to the prince


----------



## Platinum (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 21, 2020)

happy bday platman


----------



## hammer (Jan 22, 2020)

is winner supposed to be used ironically, because I feel people use that for both on my posts.


----------



## Catamount (Jan 22, 2020)

hammer said:


> is winner supposed to be used ironically, because I feel people use that for both on my posts.


Everyone is a winner here


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 22, 2020)

What can I get into?


----------



## Aries (Jan 22, 2020)

Samael said:


> What can I get into?



If by that you mean a mafia game my game just needs a few players to start it. Its dragonball x one piece mafia


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 22, 2020)

Aries said:


> If by that you mean a mafia game my game just needs a few players to start it. Its dragonball x one piece mafia



 Count me in bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hammer (Jan 22, 2020)

Catamount said:


> Everyone is a winner here


where's my chicken dinner?


----------



## Aries (Jan 22, 2020)

I just need 4 more players to start this.


If havent joined pls join. Will be worth it


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 22, 2020)

hammer said:


> where's my chicken dinner?



Inside @Alwaysmind ass


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 22, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Inside @Alwaysmind ass



I did eat chicken tonight but I don’t appreciate your tone.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 22, 2020)

Alwaysmind said:


> I did eat chicken tonight but I don’t appreciate your tone.


----------



## Catamount (Jan 23, 2020)

@Dragon D. Luffy i like the church where hypnotizer can be an outstanding christian. Where do i sign up.


----------



## Aries (Jan 23, 2020)

Need just 4 more players

@Platinum 
@hammer 
@Dragomir 
@nfcnorth 
@Okosan 
@Dragon D. Luffy 


Are you guys up for it? Hoping to start it sometime next week


----------



## hammer (Jan 23, 2020)

Aries said:


> Need just 4 more players
> 
> @Platinum
> @hammer
> ...


sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drago (Jan 24, 2020)

Aries said:


> Need just 4 more players
> 
> @Platinum
> @hammer
> ...


Sure.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 24, 2020)

this is awesome!


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 26, 2020)

I'm starting 2020 off with a bang!


----------



## Drago (Jan 26, 2020)

RIP Kobe Bryant. One of the greatest athletes ever.


----------



## God (Jan 26, 2020)

Rest In Peace Black mamba


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 26, 2020)

Yes RIP to the mamba and his daughter!


----------



## hammer (Jan 26, 2020)

I think nobody fucking knows what a two paged paper fucking is on blackboard I see different text sizes and spacing one person seems to not have done 12 point font and left double spacing another person did single fucking spacing, how am I supposed to peer review this shit.


----------



## hammer (Jan 26, 2020)

oh I just posted under people riping Kobe, my bad.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 26, 2020)

such a shitty day

rip kobe and gigi


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Stelios !


----------



## Catamount (Jan 27, 2020)

Omg Stellllll


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 31, 2020)

Everyone of you who wanted me to leave Mafia and the forum.

You will be getting your wish.

And, I will tell you why once this current mafia game ends as I can't speak about on going games.

Anyone games I have signed up for, unsign me, effectivity now.

I will never play another mafia game here or anywhere ever again and I will also be ending my membership at this forum for good cause of these events.


Not that anyone would REALLY give a darn If I do. But, hey. Whats new?


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 31, 2020)

...


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 31, 2020)

We'll be scum mates in this year's favorites


----------



## Aries (Jan 31, 2020)

I expect to see rions dupe by next week here. El Abuelo Uchiha


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 31, 2020)

If you think I am playing...I'll go ahead and post the why right now regardless of the game ongoing or not. I'm not in a joking mood. 

Maybe then you will take me serious @Aries.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 31, 2020)

Not funny now is it?


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 31, 2020)

Yooooooooo


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 31, 2020)

Okay...guess people wanna call my bluff and must of forgot who I am or who I used to be.

Say no more. Starting work on the post now.


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 31, 2020)

Can we not do this?


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 31, 2020)

Lmfaoo global mod came in like the feds


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 31, 2020)

Rion about to get cuffed and sent away for a while


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 31, 2020)

Somebody really told on this man 

This net shit can actually bring you a laugh


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 31, 2020)

Samael said:


> Somebody really told on this man
> 
> This net shit can actually bring you a laugh


You do realize I have this thread on watch since I'm the backup mod right?


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 31, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Okay...guess people wanna call my bluff and must of forgot who I am or who I used to be.
> 
> Say no more. Starting work on the post now.



Omfgggggg

That fucking  "must of forgot who I am or who I use to be" my boy saying fuck what you thought he's still here!

"Say no more" 

He working on that in depth analysis neowwwwww!


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 31, 2020)

not do what?

It's not like it's really gonna break any rules for real...just a flat out nameless claim as to why I am leaving. Nobody will be implicated or the game won't be ruined. Said people know who they are so I won't have to mention names since I already went in on them behind closed doors.


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 31, 2020)

Man you funny asl bro, I need these laughs. Enjoy your night


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 31, 2020)

Samael said:


> Man you funny asl bro, I need these laughs. Enjoy your night



While you are having a laugh. I'm not joking though.


----------



## Aries (Jan 31, 2020)

I mean hes free to post what ever, if he wants to air his grievances thats fine. It wouldnt be the 1st time someone was upset what happened in my games and it wont be the last. It is what it is at this point.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 31, 2020)

Aries said:


> I mean hes free to post what ever, if he wants to air his grievances thats fine. It wouldnt be the 1st time someone was upset what happened in my games and it wont be the last. It is what it is at this point.


you should care.

But, you right it is what it is right?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 1, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> you should care.
> 
> But, you right it is what it is right?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 1, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> you should care.
> 
> But, you right it is what it is right?


----------



## Aries (Feb 1, 2020)

Ah the good ole days are back


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 1, 2020)

You are late @Aries


----------



## Aries (Feb 1, 2020)

Ive been busy to react to his return. Ive become more of a AEW fan. Wrestlemania is looking good this year.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 1, 2020)

Aries said:


> Ive been busy to react to his return. Ive become more of a AEW fan. Wrestlemania is looking good this year.



I been getting into NXT though...hey @Aries check your PM's though


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 5, 2020)

Hey guys.

So... I'm taking a break/retirement from this site. Been a while since I have last really enjoyed playing games here and lately it has been more of an addiction, so I want to let go of it. Also I've been having very little free time lately so I'd rather spend it with something I really want to do. I might play a game again some day but for now I don't intend to.

Also I'm quitting the NF staff, for the same reason. Dunno if they will recruit a new mod since the section is not very active, but either way there are enough staff to take care of this place.

I may or may not stay around NF to post in manga sections. We'll see. In any case, I've made a list of internet places you can find me if you need to. 

Thanks for playing forum games with me all these years.

See you next phase


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 5, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> So... I'm taking a break/retirement from this site. Been a while since I have last really enjoyed playing games here and lately it has been more of an addiction, so I want to let go of it. Also I've been having very little free time lately so I'd rather spend it with something I really want to do. I might play a game again some day but for now I don't intend to.
> 
> ...



I'm gonna miss you buddy. But i understand why your doing it. I hope to see you next phase man.

Thank you for all you have done in this section over the years.


----------



## Irene (Feb 6, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> So... I'm taking a break/retirement from this site. Been a while since I have last really enjoyed playing games here and lately it has been more of an addiction, so I want to let go of it. Also I've been having very little free time lately so I'd rather spend it with something I really want to do. I might play a game again some day but for now I don't intend to.
> 
> ...


Goodbye


----------



## Didi (Feb 6, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> So... I'm taking a break/retirement from this site. Been a while since I have last really enjoyed playing games here and lately it has been more of an addiction, so I want to let go of it. Also I've been having very little free time lately so I'd rather spend it with something I really want to do. I might play a game again some day but for now I don't intend to.
> 
> ...



see you next week


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2020)

Happy Birthday @hammer !


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 9, 2020)

Happy belated bday @hammer


----------



## hammer (Feb 9, 2020)

couldn't respond due to traveling, thanks everyone for the birthday wishes.


----------



## hammer (Feb 9, 2020)

So our apartment complex said only one family member is allowed outside the gates once a day.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 9, 2020)

hammer said:


> So our apartment complex said only one family member is allowed outside the gates once a day.


What


----------



## hammer (Feb 9, 2020)

Catamount said:


> What


Chengdu was rated 2nd in corona outbreak but recently dropped to number 10 so they trying to restrict movement.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 9, 2020)

hammer said:


> Chengdu was rated 2nd in corona outbreak but recently dropped to number 10 so they trying to restrict movement.


Oh hell
Without a context it sounded so weird 

On a serious note tho it is still dumb because if a different family member goes out every day it like... increases chances of more people catching it, no?..

Also stay safe


----------



## hammer (Feb 9, 2020)

Catamount said:


> Oh hell
> Without a context it sounded so weird
> 
> On a serious note tho it is still dumb because if a different family member goes out every day it like... increases chances of more people catching it, no?..
> ...


well as long as we can get our groceries delivered my mom and I have no plans on leaving, it's gonna suck in 2 months when I need to exit and re-enter.  I also need to hand out masks to parents.

ill try to stay safe, shit sucks lol.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 9, 2020)

Make sure to actually wear those masks properly, when we had some epidemic measures here people kept wearing the masks below their noses just on their mouth


----------



## hammer (Feb 9, 2020)

Catamount said:


> Make sure to actually wear those masks properly, when we had some epidemic measures here people kept wearing the masks below their noses just on their mouth


yea it's so annoying to me how people don't wear masks.  like two years ago I saw someone who wanted one for the pollution, she said her reasoning was she can't breath I had to tell her that it could get in threw her nose and she took the mask off.  I spent 3-4k RMB in Korea buying masks for people.  while I have a dust mask.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 9, 2020)

You do charity during such situations?


----------



## hammer (Feb 9, 2020)

Catamount said:


> You do charity during such situations?


I was in Korea anyways, it was the timing of it all, Korea helps canadians and americans get 10 year china visas, two mothers brought back some from eruope.  We shouldn't even be using surgical masks that should be saved for the doctors.  I bought kf88 and kf94  surprisingly I only had to go to one store and they were very helpful im sure other countries wouldn't let me do that.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 9, 2020)

Idk probably such things should be handled by the government to begin with, but people also waste the resources like that. They deem them insignificant or take more than they need. So in any cas some charity will always be involved. People can surprise with the compassion, good you ran into that yourself.


----------



## hammer (Feb 9, 2020)

Catamount said:


> Idk probably such things should be handled by the government to begin with, but people also waste the resources like that. They deem them insignificant or take more than they need. So in any cas some charity will always be involved. People can surprise with the compassion, good you ran into that yourself.


yea, it sucks since it happened during the new year mask production went down significantly, places like HK  have made restrictions one pack per ID


----------



## Catamount (Feb 9, 2020)

Restriction is kind of weird in the times like this, but it also allows to make sure some crazies are not buying all of those just to stoke it up at home. I mean people can be insane


----------



## hammer (Feb 9, 2020)

Catamount said:


> Restriction is kind of weird in the times like this, but it also allows to make sure some crazies are not buying all of those just to stoke it up at home. I mean people can be insane


my friend told me she can't even buy tampons or pads in HK right now shit's crazy"


----------



## Catamount (Feb 9, 2020)

hammer said:


> my friend told me she can't even buy tampons or pads in HK right now shit's crazy"


If there is a flood the one who bought all of them off will survive, telling ya


----------



## Catamount (Feb 9, 2020)

Apocalypse now


----------



## Hero (Feb 9, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> So... I'm taking a break/retirement from this site. Been a while since I have last really enjoyed playing games here and lately it has been more of an addiction, so I want to let go of it. Also I've been having very little free time lately so I'd rather spend it with something I really want to do. I might play a game again some day but for now I don't intend to.
> 
> ...


This broke my fucking heart. I won’t forgive you


----------



## hammer (Feb 10, 2020)

Catamount said:


> If there is a flood the one who bought all of them off will survive, telling ya


people are using pads as a mask


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 11, 2020)

happy bday @Oddjutsu you odd mothafucka


----------



## Catamount (Feb 11, 2020)

@Oddjutsu


----------



## Catamount (Feb 11, 2020)

You are old
@Oddjutsu


----------



## Catamount (Feb 11, 2020)

Fite me irl gramps
@Oddjutsu


----------



## Catamount (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 12, 2020)

happy belated birthday @Oddjutsu @hammer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 14, 2020)

so are we finding a new mod for the section or the supermods just gonna work this section now @Azeruth?


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 14, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> so are we finding a new mod for the section or the supermods just gonna work this section now @Azeruth?


For right now it'll probably be covered by Santi, iwandesu and myself. I'm going to handle all the points.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 17, 2020)

Sucks we are kinda dead right now..


----------



## Nataly (Feb 17, 2020)

How did DDL go from modding mafia to a retired staff?


----------



## Nataly (Feb 17, 2020)

I miss @Jeroen 
Those who still keep in touch, would you mind telling him Nat misses him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 17, 2020)

Fuck that waffle haha


----------



## Nataly (Feb 17, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Fuck that waffle haha


He is a very good person


----------



## Nois (Feb 21, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Fuck that waffle haha





Nataly said:


> He is a very good person


He Is, and I will let him know you say hello


----------



## Nataly (Feb 21, 2020)

Nois said:


> He Is, and I will let him know you say hello


Thank you! Appreciate it


----------



## Platinum (Feb 22, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> So... I'm taking a break/retirement from this site. Been a while since I have last really enjoyed playing games here and lately it has been more of an addiction, so I want to let go of it. Also I've been having very little free time lately so I'd rather spend it with something I really want to do. I might play a game again some day but for now I don't intend to.
> 
> ...



Until we meet again, child of hope.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 22, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Thank you! Appreciate it



Hey, I am sorry I haven't PM'd you that yet @Nataly I'm gonna get it to you later on today, just been sorta busy.


----------



## Nataly (Feb 22, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Hey, I am sorry I haven't PM'd you that yet @Nataly I'm gonna get it to you later on today, just been sorta busy.


Don't worry and take your time, it is all good


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 24, 2020)

Where has @RemChu been!?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 28, 2020)

I was asked about NF attendance of the Mafia Championship this year by one of the organizers, activity is low but not dead. Official invites come in April, but they're putting out feelers now.

Just a heads up. I feel @Samael and @Cooler would make solid reps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 28, 2020)

I am wanting to put my name in. I believe my gameplay over the last six months has shown to you all by now I can play just as well as the so called "best" this place has to offer. And that isn't said with any malice. It's with due respect as always.


But it just depends on how it works. If I do happen to be picked by you guys to represent I wouldn't be able to if it runs through faves. I much rather play faves to be honest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 28, 2020)

when does the championship and favorites usually start?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 28, 2020)

I have no clue.


----------



## Santí (Feb 28, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> when does the championship and favorites usually start?



Favorites is usually held during the summer.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 28, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> when does the championship and favorites usually start?


Champs starts in mid-late May and runs through start of July for the Qualifiers round. Then there is some time usually around a month before the Wildcard games, then after those finish several weeks before the Finale depending on scheduling of those who advance.

Favorites is held during July/August.


----------



## Juan (Feb 28, 2020)

hey, so, i can see ddl is retired staff now. could someone let me know who's the current mafia mod, or who i should talk to regarding mafioso matters?


----------



## Hidden (Feb 28, 2020)

COOO! (Someone here needs to host a mafia game already )


----------



## Didi (Feb 28, 2020)

Juan said:


> hey, so, i can see ddl is retired staff now. could someone let me know who's the current mafia mod, or who i should talk to regarding mafioso matters?



I think we don't have a dedicated mod rn but someone like @Azeruth works, correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Juan (Feb 28, 2020)

Didi said:


> I think we don't have a dedicated mod rn but someone like @Azeruth works, correct me if I'm wrong


alright, i'll hit him up. thanks didi, keep your eyes peeled for a thread sometime soon


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 28, 2020)

Didi said:


> I think we don't have a dedicated mod rn but someone like @Azeruth works, correct me if I'm wrong


Santi and iwandesu are also listed mods here as well, so any of the three of us should work~


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 28, 2020)

Juan said:


> alright, i'll hit him up. thanks didi, keep your eyes peeled for a thread sometime soon



Thread for what?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 28, 2020)

Okosan said:


> COOO! (Someone here needs to host a mafia game already )


I won't host anything myself, but I check on NF several times a week if anyone wants advice/assistance with hosting.


----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 28, 2020)

Maybe could get a genericish game up sometime


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Feb 28, 2020)

So who is hosting favorites this year? I mean in past years the sign ups would already be up by now.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 29, 2020)

uhhh...I think it was supposed to be @Didi and someone else @Owner Of A Lonely Heart I think?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 29, 2020)

wad and didi, sign up should be early march they said I think


----------



## Didi (Feb 29, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> wad and didi, sign up should be early march they said I think



Yup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 1, 2020)

I can host another Super Generic game next week. Maybe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Mar 1, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I can host another Super Generic game next week. Maybe.


Tag me if you are, I miss mafia and want to play a generic game

@Azeruth Is the mafia points list all up to date (In the OP)?


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 1, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Tag me if you are, I miss mafia and want to play a generic game
> 
> @Azeruth Is the mafia points list all up to date (In the OP)?


As far as I know yes. I added two games that were played outside the section and I don't know of any other ongoing games atm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Mar 1, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I can host another Super Generic game next week. Maybe.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 3, 2020)

Happy birthday @Karma ~


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 3, 2020)

Gotta think about what ima submit for favourites this year


----------



## Santí (Mar 3, 2020)

Happy birthday, Luck



Underworld Broker said:


> Gotta think about what ima submit for favourites this year



What did you submit last year?


----------



## Karma (Mar 3, 2020)

I submitted Murphy's Law and Deus Ex Machina last year, but neither got a role iirc.

Thinking about submitting Gaunter O'Dimm this year.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 3, 2020)

I have an idea of who I am submitting.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 3, 2020)

Santi said:


> Happy birthday, Luck
> 
> 
> 
> What did you submit last year?



Kai Chisaki from 'My hero academia' and Eto Yoshimura from 'Tokyo ghoul'

Kai made it into the game tho


----------



## God (Mar 3, 2020)

Galo de lion from promare


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 3, 2020)

Ok. I should have the roles set up by the weekend. I am just going to take my 1st super generic game and tweak it. I will then have sign ups.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 5, 2020)

*Roles*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Town
Generic #1
[Generic knows better]*
You do not agree with the actions taken by town. You can choose up to 3 roles at night between vig, cop, roleblocker, doctor, jack of all trades, and bodyguard and choose their targets.  Choosing all 3 will only give you a 30% chance for each to follow your choices. Only choosing 2 gives you a 50% for them to go with the target of your choice. But choosing 1 gives you a 100% chance for them to follow what you choose. You will not know the players behind the roles.
*[Yup got themselves killed like I knew]*
 You knew they would screw up and get themselves killed. You can replace one of the above roles after they have died.

*Generic #2
[I am genric? Fuck that]*
You feel like you just got the short end of the stick. So you say fuck this and during the night you can switch your role with any player of your choosing. You will find out that they are town....but take their role for your own as you rightfully deserve. Of course....try it with mafia or the serial killer and you die.

*Doctor
[Fave 5]*
You have your 5 favorite clients. You would do anything for them. At night you choose 5 players at night to protect them from kills and abilities. You can not use it on yourself. Of course each one is ranked in your book. #1 gets your full protection because they are your favorite. #2 is ok so they will get 90%. 3# you are not always sure about but hey they get half of your attention 50%. #4 is really #2's boy and you are not really so sure about them so they get 25%. #5 is not really your boy and you really actually hate them so they get 10%. And really #5 is only there so that if someone targets you you make them take the kill for you. Of course if #5 happens to be mafia or sk well...you are out of luck.

*Vigilante
[Beyond Kill]*
No.....regular kills are for regular generic games. You Super kill people. Once a night you target a player to super kill.
*[Fine just wound them]*
Ok so you are not completely sure so you might as well just shoot em in the leg at night. This will generify a player for the next cycle. Can not be used with any other ability. Can be used once a cycle.

*Cop
[Innocent or Guilty]*
Once a night you can scan a player to see if they are town or not.
*[Tail em]*
You got your results back but you are still not quite sure you trust it. Once a night you can have someone tailed. The tail will tell if the player had any interactions. The Tail will stick with the target for the game until told to go after another person.

*BodyGuard
[My life for yous!]*
You live for just this moment! To heroically throw yourself in front of someone to save them. Once a night you can protect a player from all kills at the cost of your life. But thats your job!
*[I saw that!]*
Should you successfully save someone's life in your last moments you will completely reveal the murderer to the whole game...man you were awesome...

*Jack of all trades
[Skitzo]*
Even though you think you are good at everything, but in reality you are just that crazy person that gets in everyone's way. Once a night you may target a player a use a random action on them and or yourself. You may:
Kill Them
Roleblock them
Protect them
Plant a bomb on them.
Role reveal them
Steal their vote for the following day
Hide behind them
Investigate? them

*Governor
[Final Say]*
You hold final say to all lynches. You can either let it go through or cancel it.
*[Bribery]*
Of course who wouldn't want a little more power in their pocket. Once during the night you may accept a bribe of 1 vote power from someone. That player may then request to you someone to be lynched instead of allowing a lynch or not. Should you follow through with the request you get that person's vote permanently for the game. If not it will be returned. 

*Senator
[King of the day]*
You are the true force behind day litigation. As such for the entire game your vote power is always half of the players in the game plus 1. You truly hold everyone's fate in your hands.
*[Bullied]*
On the flip side you are a total puss. Any regular kill against you instead of killing you halves your vote power. You can only survive 2 regular kills. A lynch and super kill ends you.

*Roleblocker
[NOPE!]*
Once a night you block a person's actions.
*[Negate]*
You said NOPE! but still it was not enough. Well you are just going to have to completely lock this person down. During the night you can completely lock a player's role down making them nothing more then generic. You can switch to another target once a night.

*Nexus
[Completely untouchable]*
You are the most cockiest player in the game. You feel nothing can touch you this game. All actions and votes against you are deflected off of you to a random player. While all you do is sit back and relax.

*Bulletproof
[Immovable Object]*
Something keeps bothering you but you just do not feel it. All you ever see when you look back a a pile of broken weapons and spent shell casings. I guess that what happens when all kills against you fail....even super ones.

*Masons
[We Are the Night]*
 You two are the guardians of the night. Ya see most everything. You know each other's identities and results
*[All eyes on everything]*
 During the night, one of ya watches a player to see who visited them.....the other tracks down another player's movements. You can only do this once a night.
*[I am empty Coward]*
Should one die without the other the surviving Mason can reach out to a player once a game at night to form a new mason. While doing this you turn into a coward and hide behind another player once a night. If the person does not accept you can continue to try try again the next night.

*The Bomb*
All your life you have wanted to do one thing. Blow up. You may take out one person on your wagon with you on your lynch. Or the person That killed you. You scan not town on purpose. it counts as a Ultra Kill. Nothing stops this
*[Why wait?]*
 Cut to the chase.....suicide bomb someone. Once a game you may take a player out with you Ultra killing you both. Nothing stops this.

*Mafia
Godfather
[The King]*
As the godfather of crime you get all the perks that come with territory. You get your super bulletproof and innocent scan. And of course what kind of crime boss would be complete without 4 vote power?
*[Bitch Slap]*
You take no disrespect from anybody. Once a night you may bitch slap a player roleblocking their actions.
*[Everyone has a price]*
Should you lose half of your members once a game you may recruit someone into your mafia. This goes through nexus. And Does not work on SK.

*Dirty Cop
[Evil scum but good at their job]*
You are a scumbag but are surprising good at your job. Even better so then the non crooked cops. Once a night you can scan a player and learn their full role.
*[Disguise]*
Once a game when you make kill for mafia you have the option of dressing up the dead as yourself and taking the role of the dead player. You still have your own abilities and not the dead players.

*Assassin
[The best at what he does]*
You are the primary person to take care of mafia kills. You can not be tailed, tracked or watched. Your Kills are Super kills.
*[No loose ends]*
Should you fail to kill someone from the previous night you can go after the same person again....this time for a Ultra kill. This will go through the bulletproof, protection, nexus, and SK.

*Copycat
[Become a someone]*
You are a low level member of the mafia...all your life you wanted to become someone. And now you can. 3 times a game but only once a night you may copy all of a player's abilities permanently....anybodies....any.....bodies. But you can only keep 1 at a time.....thems the breaks.

*Serial Killer
[A Man with simple tastes]*
All you want to do at night is kill people. Is that so hard to ask? But every night someone seems to take shots at you...so you have had to become super bulletproof. And cops have gotten suspicious....so you had to go and fake an identity whenever scanned. Your role will be shown as *Generic #1.
[Butcher]*
Once a night you may super kill a player.
*[No Chance kill]*
Once a phase you can guess a player's role. If you are correct you basically ultra kill them. Even smug ass nexus can not deflect that! And Bulletproof will definitely feel death. Goes through protection. And The Bomb can not retaliate.
*[Pure vanilla]*
A Psycho's work is never done. once a night you may handicap a player turning them back to a regular generic role for just the following cycle...well...it will be fine while it lasts.





Ok Anyone......tell me how ya like it. If All is well, I can make that sign up thread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 6, 2020)

Something to consider for any who want to play in Champs this year is that the proposed setup is a Mountainous game, meaning there are no roles, just generics for town and goons for mafia. Something to keep in mind @Uchiha Ojii-San @Cooler @Samael and anyone else whose thinking of repping.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> *Roles*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I am anticipating the game


----------



## Hidden (Mar 6, 2020)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Something to consider for any who want to play in Champs this year is that the proposed setup is a Mountainous game, meaning there are no roles, just generics for town and goons for mafia. Something to keep in mind @Uchiha Ojii-San @Cooler @Samael and anyone else whose thinking of repping.


Cooooo! (Actually the best setup)


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> *Roles*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


There is a lot to go through here...even with the SK ability that's only one anti-claim kill a phase, that seemingly can be roleblocked. I can't say that town's optimal strategy still isn't an immediate massclaim, then sort the five counterclaims. SK can immediately off one of the non-counterclaims, making it 14v4v1. Then lynch the counterclaim that's least damaging to town, having the town role stealer announce their target(if not counterclaimed and lynched) on one of the counterclaimed and use that for info, forcing a roleblock their way as they should be protected. Town has a pretty wide blanket of protection if the five man doc is alive past then initial day. Mafia+SK can potentially take out three town the next night at max...town vig shoots into counterclaims has a 50/50 chance of being right...at worst for town they come out 9/10v4v1 on d2 with most counterclaims covered...then they just vote towards one of the guaranteed scum take them out with the lynch...eventually SK turns on mafia because they're going to need to given they're pretty exposed themselves...

I think giving mafia a once a phase anti-claim is needed(only usable if they don't mechanically know the persons role), or just ban hinting/revealing. This set-up without generics and being open is just asking to be gamed and not played like an actual mafia game, especially if the SK dies early. 

As for individual roles :

*Nexus* : No role should ever be completely immune to everything outside of some specific roles, take away it redirecting votes at all or just make votes count for half against it. Especially since this is extremely problematic if they're converted to mafia, as there is only two non-mafia roles that can do anything to the nexus role. If both SK and Bomb are dead with Nexus still alive, and Nexus gets converted, town cannot do anything to Nexus. If it's Nexus vs 5 townies at the end, the town cannot lynch or kill the Nexus, and depending on the roles left alive, the Nexus may not be able to kill all of them. It makes for a game the host has to call in someones favor, which is never satisfying.

*Generic #1* : First off, make it so that it can't redirect the same role two nights in a row, because it's not fun having your role having total control wrestled away by another role of that nature when it's another town role...if it's mafia who used a limited resource then at least it doesn't feel so bad and you just want to get back at them by lynching them. Second, I would remove it being a backup to Cop, Vig and Bodyguard because those are all extremely powerful roles the mafia should be rewarded with killing off early, not just have to deal with another townie taking over as them. Bodyguard is maybe acceptable if it's only a backup if the Bodyguard dies normally, not through it's protection because then...it didn't mess up at all, it fulfilled it's purpose. 

*Governor : *No one role, townie or otherwise, should have that much control to stop a lynch. I think it's fine so long as you add that it can't stop a lynch if the lynch has a majority of living players voting for it. Thematically this makes sense, say the governor is being overwhelmingly voted to by lynched, this is the equivalent of the populace revolting en masse against their government. The Governor holds no power if his people do not support him at all.



Those are the only really egregious ones I think, Fave 5 is a bit problematic but will mostly be cucked early on as both the main mafia killer and SK will go through their regular protection.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 6, 2020)

Okosan said:


> Cooooo! (Actually the best setup)


It gets even better, it's Tournament Mountainous, so mafia doesn't get a n1 kill but gets two kills n2. This allows for everyone to get a chance to shine for at least two days, as getting NK'd n1 is the worst when there is no way to prevent the best player being offed.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 7, 2020)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> There is a lot to go through here...even with the SK ability that's only one anti-claim kill a phase, that seemingly can be roleblocked. I can't say that town's optimal strategy still isn't an immediate massclaim, then sort the five counterclaims. SK can immediately off one of the non-counterclaims, making it 14v4v1. Then lynch the counterclaim that's least damaging to town, having the town role stealer announce their target(if not counterclaimed and lynched) on one of the counterclaimed and use that for info, forcing a roleblock their way as they should be protected. Town has a pretty wide blanket of protection if the five man doc is alive past then initial day. Mafia+SK can potentially take out three town the next night at max...town vig shoots into counterclaims has a 50/50 chance of being right...at worst for town they come out 9/10v4v1 on d2 with most counterclaims covered...then they just vote towards one of the guaranteed scum take them out with the lynch...eventually SK turns on mafia because they're going to need to given they're pretty exposed themselves...
> 
> I think giving mafia a once a phase anti-claim is needed(only usable if they don't mechanically know the persons role), or just ban hinting/revealing. This set-up without generics and being open is just asking to be gamed and not played like an actual mafia game, especially if the SK dies early.
> 
> ...



This......this is why I have people check over my roles. Now by taking in this advice I can improve upon my roles. Change some things for the rules of the game.

Changes will come to
Nexus
Governor 
Generic 1
Mafia
SK
Game rules?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 7, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> This......this is why I have people check over my roles. Now by taking in this advice I can improve upon my roles. Change some things for the rules of the game.
> 
> Changes will come to
> Nexus
> ...


When you've made a bunch of breakable/broken things it's easy to spot problems.

Thinking like competitive players is a great way to balance a game.


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 7, 2020)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I was asked about NF attendance of the Mafia Championship this year by one of the organizers, activity is low but not dead. Official invites come in April, but they're putting out feelers now.
> 
> Just a heads up. I feel @Samael and @Cooler would make solid reps.



I mean I just got back on but I’m down with repping this forum.  Hell might even bring us one back. 

what’s the latest games here to sign
Up for?

also @Cooler or @Uchiha Ojii-San would be good candidates if peeps are feeling  me, I’m a fan of both posters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 7, 2020)

Samael said:


> I mean I just got back on but I’m down with repping this forum.  Hell might even bring us one back.
> 
> what’s the latest games here to sign
> Up for?
> ...


Super Generic by Vasto would be next...once he finishes with the balance changes


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 8, 2020)

Well let me at least make the sign up, I guess


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 8, 2020)

*Roles*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Town
Generic #1
[Generic knows better]*
You do not agree with the actions taken by town. You can choose 1 role at night between vig, cop, roleblocker, doctor, jack of all trades, and bodyguard and choose their target. You can not choose the same role on consecutive Nights. You will not know the players behind the roles.
*[Yup got themselves killed like I knew]*
 You knew they would screw up and get themselves killed. You can replace one of the above roles after they have died.

*Generic #2
[I am genric? Fuck that]*
You feel like you just got the short end of the stick. So you say fuck this and during the night you can switch your role with any player of your choosing. You will find out that they are town....but take their role for your own as you rightfully deserve. They can have your crappy role. Of course....try it with mafia or the serial killer and you die.

*Doctor
[Fave 5]*
You have your 5 favorite clients. You would do anything for them. At night you choose 5 players at night to protect them from super kills. You can not use it on yourself. Of course each one is ranked in your book. #1 gets your full protection because they are your favorite. #2 is ok so they will get 75%. 3# you are not always sure about but hey they get half of your attention 50%. #4 is really #2's boy and you are not really so sure about them so they get 25%. #5 is not really your boy and you really actually hate them so they get 10%. And really #5 is only there so that if someone targets you you make them take the kill for you. Of course if #5 happens to be mafia or sk well...you are out of luck.

*Vigilante
[Beyond Kill]*
No.....regular kills are for regular generic games. You Super kill people. Once a night you target a player to super kill.
*[Fine just wound them]*
Ok so you are not completely sure so you might as well just shoot em in the leg at night. This will generify a player for the next cycle. Can not be used with any other ability. Can be used once a cycle.

*Cop
[Innocent or Guilty]*
Once a night you can scan a player to see if they are town or not.
*[Tail em]*
You got your results back but you are still not quite sure you trust it. Once a night you can have someone tailed. The tail will tell if the player had any interactions. The Tail will stick with the target for the game until told to go after another person.

*BodyGuard
[My life for yous!]*
You live for just this moment! To heroically throw yourself in front of someone to save them. Once a night you can protect a player from all kills at the cost of your life. But thats your job!
*[I saw that!]*
Should you successfully save someone's life in your last moments you will completely reveal the murderer to the whole game...man you were awesome...

*Jack of all trades
[Skitzo]*
Even though you think you are good at everything, but in reality you are just that crazy person that gets in everyone's way. Once a night you may target a player a use a random action on them and or yourself. You may:
Kill Them
Roleblock them
Protect them
Plant a bomb on them.
Role reveal them
Steal their vote for the following day
Hide behind them
Investigate? them

*Governor
[Final Say]*
You hold final say to all lynches. You can either let it go through or cancel it. Has no say if Majority votes to lynch
*[Bribery]*
Of course who wouldn't want a little more power in their pocket. Once during the night you may accept a bribe of 1 vote power from someone. That player may then request to you someone to be lynched instead of allowing a lynch or not. Should you follow through with the request you get that person's vote permanently for the game. If not it will be returned.

*Senator
[King of the day]*
You are the true force behind day litigation. As such for the entire game your vote power is always half of the players in the game plus 1. You truly hold everyone's fate in your hands.
*[Bullied]*
On the flip side you are a total puss. Any super kill against you instead of killing you halves your vote power. You can only survive 2 super kills. A lynch ends you.

*Roleblocker
[NOPE!]*
Once a night you block a person's actions.
*[Negate]*
You said NOPE! but still it was not enough. Well you are just going to have to completely lock this person down. During the night you can completely lock a player's role down making them nothing more then generic. You can switch to another target once a night.

*Nexus
[Completely untouchable]*
You are the most cockiest player in the game. You feel nothing can touch you this game. All actions are deflected and votes against you halved. While all you do is sit back and relax.
*[False sense of security]*
 The other half of those votes stick to you for the rest of the game.

*Bulletproof
[Immovable Object]*
Something keeps bothering you but you just do not feel it. All you ever see when you look back a a pile of broken weapons and spent shell casings. I guess that what happens when all kills against you fail....even super ones.

*Masons
[We Are the Night]*
 You two are the guardians of the night. Ya see most everything. You know each other's identities and results
*[All eyes on everything]*
During the night, one of ya watches a player to see who visited them.....the other tracks down another player's movements. You can only do this once a night.
*[I am empty Coward]*
Should one die without the other the surviving Mason can reach out to a player once a game at night to form a new mason. While doing this you turn into a coward and hide behind another player once a night. If the person does not accept you can continue to try try again the next night.

*The Bomb*
All your life you have wanted to do one thing. Blow up. You may take out one person on your wagon with you on your lynch. Or the person That killed you. You scan not town on purpose. it counts as a Ultra Kill. Nothing stops this
*[Why wait?]*
 Cut to the chase.....suicide bomb someone. Once a game you may take a player out with you Ultra killing you both. Nothing stops this.

*Mafia
Godfather
[The King]*
As the godfather of crime you get all the perks that come with territory. You get your super bulletproof and innocent scan. And of course what kind of crime boss would be complete without 4 vote power?
*[Bitch Slap]*
You take no disrespect from anybody. Once a night you may bitch slap a player roleblocking their actions.
*[Everyone has a price]*
Should you lose half of your members once a game you may recruit someone into your mafia. This goes through nexus. And Does not work on SK.

*Dirty Cop
[Evil scum but good at their job]*
You are a scumbag but are surprising good at your job. Even better so then the non crooked cops. Once a night you can scan a player and learn their full role.
*[Disguise]*
Once a game when you make kill for mafia you have the option of dressing up the dead as yourself and taking the role of the dead player. You still have your own abilities and not the dead players.

*Assassin
[The best at what he does]*
You are the primary person to take care of mafia kills. You can not be tailed, tracked or watched. Your Kills are Super kills.
*[No loose ends]*
Should you fail to kill someone from the previous night you can go after the same person again....this time for a Ultra kill. This will go through the bulletproof, protection, nexus, and SK.

*Copycat
[Become a someone]*
You are a low level member of the mafia...all your life you wanted to become someone. And now you can. 3 times a game but only once a night you may copy all of a player's abilities permanently....anybodies....any.....bodies. But you can only keep 1 at a time.....thems the breaks.

*Serial Killer
[A Man with simple tastes]*
All you want to do at night is kill people. Is that so hard to ask? But every night someone seems to take shots at you...so you have had to become super bulletproof. And cops have gotten suspicious....so you had to go and fake an identity whenever scanned. Your role will be shown as *a random townie role to cops.
[Butcher]*
Once a night you may super kill a player.
*[No Chance kill]*
Once a phase you can guess a player's role. If you are correct you basically ultra kill them. Even smug ass nexus can not deflect that! And Bulletproof will definitely feel death. Goes through protection. And The Bomb can not retaliate.
*[Pure vanilla]*
A Psycho's work is never done. once a night you may handicap a player turning them back to a regular generic role for just the following cycle...well...it will be fine while it lasts.





I have updated
Generic 1
generic 2(wording)
Doctor
Governor
@WolfPrinceKouga


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 8, 2020)

Samael said:


> I mean I just got back on but I’m down with repping this forum.  Hell might even bring us one back.
> 
> what’s the latest games here to sign
> Up for?
> ...



thank you. I really would like to rep us. Alot actually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 8, 2020)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Something to consider for any who want to play in Champs this year is that the proposed setup is a Mountainous game, meaning there are no roles, just generics for town and goons for mafia. Something to keep in mind @Uchiha Ojii-San @Cooler @Samael and anyone else whose thinking of repping.



now this doesn't sound like any fun at all...why would they pick a setup like that...


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 8, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> thank you. I really would like to rep us. Alot actually.



Im down to see  it bro, I was pushing for it I believe last season you’re nice when you actually try.  You and cooler definitely rep this forum the best way possible.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 8, 2020)

Samael said:


> Im down to see  it bro, I was pushing for it I believe last season you’re nice when you actually try.  You and cooler definitely rep this forum the best way possible.



I appreciate that. I still think I got a long way to go.

But, let me be very honest. I've learned only from the best this place has to offer. And I soaked it all up and molded it into my own. This year Favorites I plan to be a big deal. It's only right. I have been playing since Favorites 3. I think I kinda owe myself this year to make a splash if possible. So far, so good as far the ending of 2019 and beginning of 2020 has been.

I remember my first game was Kue's Batman game. I was apart of the mafia and had no idea what that really meant. I acted like the Joker, had the joker put me in a riddle trap to be then killed by Red something...can't remember his name. I was green as baby shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 8, 2020)

Still think Generic #1 shouldn't be a universal backup, I'd say restrict it to them only being able to be a backup to a role they have controlled before. 

Also still think mafia should have an anticlaim kill, at least a two-shot.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 8, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 8, 2020)

@Cooler respect to you as well lmao I literally hate playing against cooler there’s been times where I’d look at the player list and go” no cooler? That means town is fucked”.

Fooled this man I’d say probably once or twice and never again he’s honestly the only player I’m scared of in terms of figuring me out. Mad props to you bro I’d like to see you as well, I know you’re busy irl at times though so if you can’t make it fuck it your still one of the best in my eyes here as well. 

@WolfPrinceKouga i appreciate someone of your caliber even acknowledging me to go and rep this forum, I picked up certain tactics from you OG. 

props to this whole community for allowing me to step in, fuck up my first ever game which was the dbz mafia I think and then reinvent myself in @iwandesu (Goat host) obd favorites game. Learned, adapted and I’ve been hooked on playing with you all since. 

@Alwaysmind one last not that wacky/ unpredictable shit? I modeled my play style after  you, that’s why your my GOAT.


----------



## Didi (Mar 8, 2020)

we should send Alwaysmind


if we can still never figure him out, they have got no chance 


































tho that also probably means he's gonna roll town and they're gonna lynch him for making no sense


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 8, 2020)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Still think Generic #1 shouldn't be a universal backup, I'd say restrict it to them only being able to be a backup to a role they have controlled before.
> 
> Also still think mafia should have an anticlaim kill, at least a two-shot.


Thinking of allowing torole claiming, but hinting is allowed.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Thinking of allowing torole claiming, but hinting is allowed.


You mean not allowing role claim? Hinting is the same as claiming in an open setup.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 8, 2020)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> You mean not allowing role claim? Hinting is the same as claiming in an open setup.


Not really the same early on. maybe by mid to late game if everything falls right for town.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 8, 2020)

Samael said:


> @Cooler respect to you as well lmao I literally hate playing against cooler there’s been times where I’d look at the player list and go” no cooler? That means town is fucked”.
> 
> Fooled this man I’d say probably once or twice and never again he’s honestly the only player I’m scared of in terms of figuring me out. Mad props to you bro I’d like to see you as well, I know you’re busy irl at times though so if you can’t make it fuck it your still one of the best in my eyes here as well.
> 
> ...



I've always wished for the younger gens to take over for the old guard, and became increasingly cynical as the promising new blood continually left/didn't take up leadership. DDL is the shining beacon from any of that, and even he started back in 2014 so now he is old guard too.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Not really the same early on. maybe by mid to late game if everything falls right for town.


Maybe, we'll see how it goes. Townies do like to play things like it's survivor.


----------



## Magic (Mar 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Where has @RemChu been!?


I have wuhan virus, my life is over!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 11, 2020)

RemChu said:


> I have wuhan virus, my life is over!



I am sorry to hear that. May you pass on peacefully.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 11, 2020)

rip


----------



## Magic (Mar 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am sorry to hear that. May you pass on peacefully.


How have you guys been, how's the section doing?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 11, 2020)

RemChu said:


> How have you guys been, how's the section doing?


Section is all but dead kind of. How the hell have you been? How is the love life been?


----------



## Magic (Mar 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Section is all but dead kind of. How the hell have you been? How is the love life been?



I've been busy freelancing and working on my first graphic novel, I'll plug it here in the future if I remember.

Love life? Nonexistent atm, planning to go party with Irish chicks in the summer but with the corona shit my vacation plans may be ruined. As always love exotic girls.   Really wantd to travel to like some asian countries for once and I especially like Japanese woman but ha, can't do that shit in the foreseeable future.

that pic of the pimply short guy with the pale white girl I posted is not me btw. Dude is called "Mexican Andy". I'm not a gowilla midget 


p.s 
In case I don't come back, hope you guys are doing well. Stay safe and healthy, and remember always lynch liars.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 13, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Uchiha Ojii-San


----------



## Hayumi (Mar 13, 2020)

All of you lovely hoes should sign up for @Mickey Mouse 's standard maf game asap. We need to kickstart this section again


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 13, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Uchiha Ojii-San ! Don't get banned anytime soon.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 13, 2020)

happy bday rion


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 13, 2020)

RemChu said:


> How have you guys been, how's the section doing?



I'm good. Sadly the section is dead for the time being. Sad times.



RemChu said:


> that pic of the pimply short guy with the pale white girl I posted is not me btw. Dude is called "Mexican Andy". I'm not a gowilla midget
> 
> 
> p.s
> In case I don't come back, hope you guys are doing well. Stay safe and healthy, and remember always lynch liars.



Why would you show us a fake pic mfer? And, you better come back. 


Nataly said:


> Happy Birthday @Uchiha Ojii-San





Hayumi said:


> All of you lovely hoes should sign up for @Mickey Mouse 's standard maf game asap. We need to kickstart this section again





Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Uchiha Ojii-San ! Don't get banned anytime soon.





Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> happy bday rion



Thanks for all the bday love!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 16, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> I'm good. Sadly the section is dead for the time being. Sad times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, son. Also happy birthday. Make a wish.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 16, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Damn, son. Also happy birthday. Make a wish.



I wish for you to be in favorites this year.

Also, guys check out my twitch stream in my bio! I linked it! Subscribe come chat!


----------



## Magic (Mar 16, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> I wish for you to be in favorites this year.
> 
> Also, guys check out my twitch stream in my bio! I linked it! Subscribe come chat!


Hey for once I probably won't be traveling the world and can actually play favorites....

l u l z


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 16, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Hey for once I probably won't be traveling the world and can actually play favorites....
> 
> l u l z



lol thank you cornavirus.


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> lol thank you cornavirus.


This sucks man.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 19, 2020)

RemChu said:


> This sucks man.



No doubt I'm in full agreement man.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 19, 2020)

You guys could follow my twitch! HAHA...


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> You guys could follow my twitch! HAHA...



Plug it dude. *shrug*


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 19, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Plug it dude. *shrug*



say no more. still a work in progress cause I gotta get a capture card so I can edit stuff into the streams with OBS but I am streaming in the meantime.


Something for me to do in between my other interest not being quite as active.


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> say no more. still a work in progress cause I gotta get a capture card so I can edit stuff into the streams with OBS but I am streaming in the meantime.
> 
> 
> Something for me to do in between my other interest not being quite as active.



You should do IRL, walk around with selfie stick and interact with people. You made us all laugh that one time you posted a video. I would love to see you press people or picking up chicks whatever.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 19, 2020)

RemChu said:


> You should do IRL, walk around with selfie stick and interact with people. You made us all laugh that one time you posted a video. I would love to see you press people or picking up chicks whatever.



Yeah I can do just regular live streams I eventually thought of doing that. But, I'm not gonna go around bothering random people and using this platform to record me picking up girls though. Not my ideal way of doing things.


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Yeah I can do just regular live streams I eventually thought of doing that. But, I'm not gonna go around bothering random people and using this platform to record me picking up girls though.



Viewers love that though. Be the new content king ; )


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 19, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Viewers love that though. Be the new content king ; )



I'm sure there are plenty of channels of people that wanna troll people in public. I don't wanna be that guy. Right now it's playing video games on twitch. I eventually wanna expand upon that from there. I can be funny during video games and through extension I eventually plan to grow to reaction videos on youtube. But, ya know that's a bit off cause I got to get a few things in place first.

Besides...mafia being dead here is a pretty sad thing. My naruto roleplays have all died too. As well as well my efed died too. So, I guess roleplaying for me has came to an end.


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> I'm sure there are plenty of channels of people that wanna troll people in public. I don't wanna be that guy. Right now it's playing video games on twitch. I eventually wanna expand upon that from there. I can be funny during video games and through extension I eventually plan to grow to reaction videos on youtube. But, ya know that's a bit off cause I got to get a few things in place first.



I don't mean you outright go out to antagonize people, but if you get pressed you press back or say witty shit. Iono seems like you're a natural at it.


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2020)

So what happened to @Dragon D. Luffy ? Why is this place so dead atm.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 19, 2020)

RemChu said:


> I don't mean you outright go out to antagonize people, but if you get pressed you press back or say witty shit. Iono seems like you're a natural at it.



I am. Just not in a city that would be doable in. However, you would eventually experience witty shit. If you wanna see that join my facebook as well.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 19, 2020)

RemChu said:


> So what happened to @Dragon D. Luffy ? Why is this place so dead atm.



He retired from staff. Everything else I don't have an answer for.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 19, 2020)

@RemChu so you plan to stick around?


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> @RemChu so you plan to stick around?


....


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 19, 2020)

RemChu said:


> ....



whats the matter its us! lol won't catch any cornavirus here if you eat two 24 crave cases of White Castle you will be flushed out anyway.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 19, 2020)

now everyone silent..damn...


----------



## Hidden (Mar 19, 2020)

Coo! (If we start having problems getting 20 people for the current game, Okosan could always run a smaller game of some sort in the meantime. Like 10-13 people that might go somewhat quickly)


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 19, 2020)

I really can't remember if we experience a slow down during this time. The problem is our normal host who host games are MIA.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 19, 2020)

Well, I would like to see sign-ups for Favorites get underway soon...and we all decided on what is gonna happen with the mafia championships for who is gonna represent us.

@Aries we need another bastard role madness game from you when ya can bro! 

I wanna banish @Mickey Mouse to the void again.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 19, 2020)

I'm about to stream here in abit...and I got one more post to make before I stream.. (I'm trying to stimulate the convo thread here...) As well claiming this:


----------



## Didi (Mar 19, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Well, I would like to see sign-ups for Favorites get underway soon


WAD and me have had some scheduling conflicts but we're working on it


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 19, 2020)

RemChu said:


> So what happened to @Dragon D. Luffy ? Why is this place so dead atm.



I entered the path of Vasto and now I only come every once in a while.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 20, 2020)

i've been busy with work


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 20, 2020)

Okosan said:


> Coo! (If we start having problems getting 20 people for the current game, Okosan could always run a smaller game of some sort in the meantime. Like 10-13 people that might go somewhat quickly)


I could run a 13er version of Get Good.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 20, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse : could just hijack your sign-ups minus me for it? Maybe add yourself if you want? Tag those that signed up if they're fine with a different setup, and run a 13er or 15er.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 20, 2020)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> @Mickey Mouse : could just hijack your sign-ups minus me for it? Maybe add yourself if you want? Tag those that signed up if they're fine with a different setup, and run a 13er or 15er.



You should have 15 people without me. Have at it.


----------



## Aries (Mar 20, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Well, I would like to see sign-ups for Favorites get underway soon...and we all decided on what is gonna happen with the mafia championships for who is gonna represent us.
> 
> @Aries we need another bastard role madness game from you when ya can bro!
> 
> I wanna banish @Mickey Mouse to the void again.




Who hath summoned me from my net slumber?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 21, 2020)

Azeruth said:


> Changed. Let me know if you have a poll in mind~



A poll...lets see...

Yeah, I got one.

What was Rion's best mafia performance to you: (only cause well....why not ask that...)

Here are the choices:

Edo Tensai Konan: Narutofia
Freeza: One Piece X Dragon Ball
Various Roles: 2019 Mafia Section Playoffs
Hiei: Shonen Jump Mafia
Pikkon: Dragon Ball Mafia
Cyrus The Great: Faves 8
Jiren/Dr. Gero: Dragon Ball Super Mafia
V: Cinemafia 
*Mr. Popo(Abridged): Favorites 7*
*Daryan Crescend: Ace Attorney Mafia



*


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 21, 2020)

Aries said:


> Who hath summoned me from my net slumber?



It is I, the great one @Aries.


----------



## Aries (Mar 21, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> It is I, the great one @Aries.



I actually am floating out ideas on the next game going to do. I may do a Mythologies Mafia or a Comic Book themed one


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 22, 2020)

Aries said:


> I actually am floating out ideas on the next game going to do. I may do a Mythologies Mafia or a Comic Book themed one



damn bro you canceled the other ones? haha


----------



## Aries (Mar 22, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> damn bro you canceled the other ones? haha



I like changing it up every game just for variety but when the time comes ill make the sequel to cross epoch


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2020)

Patient Zero mafia 
Quarantine Mafia
Mafia Pandemic 
God this sucks mafia


----------



## Aries (Mar 23, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Patient Zero mafia
> Quarantine Mafia
> Mafia Pandemic
> God this sucks mafia



Resident Evil Mafia


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2020)

Aries said:


> Resident Evil Mafia


How are things where you live? How you been, how's school and stuff?


----------



## Aries (Mar 23, 2020)

RemChu said:


> How are things where you live? How you been, how's school and stuff?



Things got shut down over here like 10 days ago in LA. So my Physical classes got switched online. Tbh i am pretty anxious concerning what has happened. It felt like i was one of the few people who was taking this virus pretty serious where i lived, like i could see the writing on the wall moment someone in orange county got infected. 

Tho have no proof yet, I feel like I have it, so ive kinda just isolated myself in the room just to be on the safe side. Its kinda scary when you really think about it, i went outside last week for a walk with my friend and shit was a ghost town. Decided to just give myself a quarantine from the news for a while. Just kinda depressing seeing whats happening in the world.

I am tho inspired to make a game or am edit. Escapism is good right about now and honestly it will be a good time for mafia games.

Wbu? Hows everything?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2020)

Aries said:


> Things got shut down over here like 10 days ago in LA. So my Physical classes got switched online. Tbh i am pretty anxious concerning what has happened. It felt like i was one of the few people who was taking this virus pretty serious where i lived, like i could see the writing on the wall moment someone in orange county got infected.
> 
> Tho have no proof yet, I feel like I have it, so ive kinda just isolated myself in the room just to be on the safe side. Its kinda scary when you really think about it, i went outside last week for a walk with my friend and shit was a ghost town. Decided to just give myself a quarantine from the news for a while. Just kinda depressing seeing whats happening in the world.
> 
> ...



I'm very stressed. Some nights I sleep and wake up feeling like shit like I got no sleep. My dad works at MA general in Massachusetts, today he has patients with corona he has to treat. So he is probably going to take a hotel now to stay in Boston probably, going to come get a few clothes. Everything has changed. My sister in college, had to come home. We have an elderly grandma living with us, so we have to be on eggshells. My mom is stressed if she gets sick who would take care of her, Since she is the one who primarily cares for my grandma etc. Obviously I would take care of my mom in that event. But yeah whole thing is crazy.

Already have one family friend her daughter has the virus. She's a nurse and went to the gym and caught it from there during the shut down stuff.

I want to scream from a mountaintop for real.
Trying to be productive during the down time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Mar 23, 2020)

RemChu said:


> I'm very stressed. Some nights I sleep and wake up feeling like shit like I got no sleep. My dad works at MA general in Massachusetts, today he has patients with corona he has to treat. So he is probably going to take a hotel now to stay in Boston probably, going to come get a few clothes. Everything has changed. My sister in college, had to come home. We have an elderly grandma living with us, so we have to be on eggshells. My mom is stressed if she gets sick who would take care of her, Since she is the one who primarily cares for my grandma etc. Obviously I would take care of my mom in that event. But yeah whole thing is crazy.
> 
> Already have one family friend her daughter has the virus. She's a nurse and went to the gym and caught it from there during the shut down stuff.
> 
> ...




Yeah that does sound pretty rough man but people like your dad are the big heroes in this crazy time. They really deserve much more credit then they have been given, only thing keeping us from full chaos. Can only imagine what thats like to be on double lookout for your elderly grandmother and parents.

Shits rough out there but im glad trying to be productive in this time cause honestly thats all you can truly do in a time like this. It's reason why keepin mind occupied cause it just gets even more stressful/frusterating when you think about it. One of the good things tho is it hopefully brings people together. We are all in this together, these are scary times and its ok to feel scared or paranoid. Just kinda glad have NF as that place to escape too cause its really needed right now. Have you bought the megaman zero/zx collection?


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2020)

Aries said:


> Yeah that does sound pretty rough man but people like your dad are the big heroes in this crazy time. They really deserve much more credit then they have been given, only thing keeping us from full chaos. Can only imagine what thats like to be on double lookout for your elderly grandmother and parents.
> 
> Shits rough out there but im glad trying to be productive in this time cause honestly thats all you can truly do in a time like this. It's reason why keepin mind occupied cause it just gets even more stressful/frusterating when you think about it. One of the good things tho is it hopefully brings people together. We are all in this together, these are scary times and its ok to feel scared or paranoid. Just kinda glad have NF as that place to escape too cause its really needed right now. Have you bought the megaman zero/zx collection?



He's cowoker the week before, the two other wards had corona patients. So his coworker buddy was sitting in their ward empty, since they cleared out normal patients in anticipation of the more coming. He said it was eerie and that it's coming. My dad had to give him a pep talk that everything will be okay. It's in God's hands type of talk, if they die their families will be taken care of etc... Like fuck man.

Even our church only like 10 people in the building and they just streaming it online for people in the community.  So the worship team and the pastor, etc.

The Megaman zx thing I got it when it came out on PC. Played a little bit of ZX since I never played it, kinda don't like it how it's an open world map. MM Zero much better when it's a mission and you start and just go through the level. Navigating that map stuff in 2d is clunky.
Tried some doom Eternal last night to take my minds off things.

I'm excited for Baldur's Gate 3 and Cyberpunk 2077.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Mar 23, 2020)

RemChu said:


> He's cowoker the week before, the two other wards had corona patients. So his coworker buddy was sitting in their ward empty, since they cleared out normal patients in anticipation of the more coming. He said it was eerie and that it's coming. My dad had to give him a pep talk that everything will be okay. It's in God's hands type of talk, if they die their families will be taken care of etc... Like fuck man.
> 
> Even our church only like 10 people in the building and they just streaming it online for people in the community.  So the worship team and the pastor, etc.
> 
> ...



Yeah it is pretty fucked, im glad tho that in the face of adversity we do have some strong people looking it in the face cause we really do need assurance that things will eventually be ok.

Not super religious but thats good, we really need something to have faith on atm

Yeah the map is pretty confusing, its a metroidvania type of game with megaman elements. I love the gameplay tho, really starts feeling amazing once you have the other biometals. Think Advent has a better map. Still solid games honestly.

I heard good things on doom. Really need to play the original. Been waiting tho for a Nintendo direct to appear to see what to buy 

Those 2 games gonna be solid. Shame cyberpunk got delayed


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2020)

That coworker friend my dad mentioned, my mom says the dude called in sick for the week.



she said maybe he is going to end up quitting or something. I told her that looks very bad, but on a level I understand where he is coming from.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 23, 2020)

I just been streaming during this outbreak and trying to be more onto that shit the other forum I am on we have shithead dipshit ass chugging dickwads.

Wrestling forums appear to me to have this ass kissing stigma.

well...hope a good mafia game comes my way soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 24, 2020)

Who is hosting this year favorites again  ?


----------



## Aries (Mar 24, 2020)

iwandesu said:


> Who is hosting this year favorites again  ?



Wad and Didi are supposed too if not it will be plat and me


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 24, 2020)

bring back the void.


----------



## Didi (Mar 24, 2020)

iwandesu said:


> Who is hosting this year favorites again  ?



I've been having issues with getting WAD to actually respond to me, but I'll get a thread up this week with or without him


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 24, 2020)

Didi said:


> I've been having issues with getting WAD to actually respond to me, but I'll get a thread up this week with or without him



I'm looking forward to it.

Can I ask a question...how many role submissions you taking from people?


----------



## Didi (Mar 24, 2020)

For the 10th anniversary we're likely gonna go back to the roots: 1 submission, and it has to be a favourite thing, not something completely abstract like "uhhh I nominate loneliness"


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 24, 2020)

@WolfPrinceKouga


----------



## Aries (Mar 24, 2020)

So i made this for the promo for Favs 11


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 24, 2020)

Dr. White said:


> @WolfPrinceKouga


Hello?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 24, 2020)

Didi said:


> I've been having issues with getting WAD to actually respond to me, but I'll get a thread up this week with or without him


I can help you if you need anything
Hosting those games is sheer insanity and pretty much impossible to do alone


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 24, 2020)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Hello?


still playing pathfinder these days?


----------



## Friday (Mar 24, 2020)

What's up guys? Any old schoolers still around?? Not surprised people still play Mafia here hahaha. I just signed back on after sooooo long. How is everyone?!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 24, 2020)

Friday said:


> What's up guys? Any old schoolers still around?? Not surprised people still play Mafia here hahaha. I just signed back on after sooooo long. How is everyone?!


FRIDAY!?!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 24, 2020)

How is life, @Friday !?


----------



## Friday (Mar 24, 2020)

Life is okay except for this darn virus running rampant! Overall I am doing fine. Kinda miss this place. Looking at this section brings back fun memories of playing these games.. may even try to join one  

I came back here because I was thinking of playing mafia with friends over webcam and just wanted to get a refresher on roles I've created and whatnot. Unfortunately it seems all my threads from way back when are gone now  Is there any way of recovering those? I never saved my role lists on my desktop or anything like that except for one or two that I created.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 24, 2020)

Dr. White said:


> still playing pathfinder these days?


I play in the same Skull and Shackles campaign as I have been since our short venture. I'm also in three 5e campaigns as well.

You find any good games to join?


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 24, 2020)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I play in the same Skull and Shackles campaign as I have been since our short venture. I'm also in three 5e campaigns as well.
> 
> You find any good games to join?


Yeah I just joined two pathfinder games within the past day, had a bit of trouble finding them though. You mostly use reddit to find yours?

Also took your advice and got baldur's gate. Still getting the feel for it since it isn't turn based.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 24, 2020)

Friday said:


> Life is okay except for this darn virus running rampant! Overall I am doing fine. Kinda miss this place. Looking at this section brings back fun memories of playing these games.. may even try to join one
> 
> I came back here because I was thinking of playing mafia with friends over webcam and just wanted to get a refresher on roles I've created and whatnot. Unfortunately it seems all my threads from way back when are gone now  Is there any way of recovering those? I never saved my role lists on my desktop or anything like that except for one or two that I created.


gotta search for your threads. They should be here. If not then the landfill


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 24, 2020)

Dr. White said:


> Yeah I just joined two pathfinder games within the past day, had a bit of trouble finding them though. You mostly use reddit to find yours?
> 
> Also took your advice and got baldur's gate. Still getting the feel for it since it isn't turn based.


Roll20 has a search function for finding game sign-ups on there, and there's also Fantasy Grounds.

Also I'm not sure I ever reccomended you Baldur's Gate, but it is a fine series that you should play especially with BG3 coming out. Maybe even more important that playing the other Baldur's Gates is playing Divinity Original Sin 2, as that's the most recent game from the studio making BG3.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Mar 24, 2020)

I am here to win mafia and chew bubblegum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Mar 24, 2020)

This quarantine even got Oddjutsu to post. This is serious


----------



## Oddjutsu (Mar 24, 2020)

Aries said:


> This quarantine even got Oddjutsu to post. This is serious


Yeah worlds gonna end and I'm not the type to go down quietly


----------



## Oddjutsu (Mar 24, 2020)

Thankyou Aries for understanding my situation back in the mafia cup, I regret missing out on it


----------



## Oddjutsu (Mar 24, 2020)

Team Troll rule

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Mar 24, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Yeah worlds gonna end and I'm not the type to go down quietly





Oddjutsu said:


> Thankyou Aries for understanding my situation back in the mafia cup, I regret missing out on it




Its good to have you back, Im going to host a DC Comics Mafia Game and if things go smooth a Marvel Comics sequel. In this time feels fitting, we truly are holding out for a Hero. 

Tho you couldn't post do to your holy quest. Your spirit still was with Team Troll. We may need to speed up another Mafia Invitational Cup


----------



## Oddjutsu (Mar 24, 2020)

Aries said:


> Its good to have you back, Im going to host a DC Comics Mafia Game and if things go smooth a Marvel Comics sequel. In this time feels fitting, we truly are holding out for a Hero.
> 
> Tho you couldn't post do to your holy quest. Your spirit still was with Team Troll. We may need to speed up another Mafia Invitational Cup


I had no idea how I was going to play mafia without posting but goddammit I was going to try


----------



## Magic (Mar 25, 2020)

Aries said:


> This quarantine even got Oddjutsu to post. This is serious


Literally took the "world ending" for him to break his vow of silence.

@Oddjutsu how have you been, your from aussie right? How are things over there, what's up?  O_O Been forever since we chatted.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Mar 25, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Literally took the "world ending" for him to break his vow of silence.
> 
> @Oddjutsu how have you been, your from aussie right? How are things over there, what's up?  O_O Been forever since we chatted.


Things are alright, coronavirus catching up to me in aus but I'm pretty quick


----------



## Aries (Mar 25, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> I had no idea how I was going to play mafia without posting but goddammit I was going to try



I give you props for sticking thru it for aslong as you did. I would have given up in less then a week. Maybe could have just posted in images. Kinda like a mute. Would have had people trying to find symbol of what you were saying


----------



## Aries (Mar 25, 2020)

Sign up for the Mortal Kombat Rock Paper Scissors Tournament


----------



## God (Mar 25, 2020)

Oh shit Friday

They really do come back


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 25, 2020)

Well nice to meet you @Friday...

@Oddjutsu I tried to be a pillar of light for team troll...


----------



## Magic (Mar 25, 2020)

Listening to an old album "Dominique Guiot ‎– L'Univers De La Mer (1978)" All the tracks sound like SNES fantasy rpg music. What the fuck. Pretty good.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Mar 26, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Well nice to meet you @Friday...
> 
> @Oddjutsu I tried to be a pillar of light for team troll...


You pulled it off, team troll got the win like they should.  Mafia is all about trolling, not balance or ego and especially not hope


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2020)

41 employees at my dad's work tested positive for the virus.
Actually not sure on that. I do know 100 at this woman's hospital not too far in Boston have tested positive. 
Think around 2k cases in the state at the moment, and 25 deaths.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Mar 26, 2020)

RemChu said:


> 41 employees at my dad's work tested positive for the virus.
> Actually not sure on that. I do know 100 at this woman's hospital not too far in Boston have tested positive.
> Think around 2k cases in the state at the moment, and 25 deaths.


Them some big numbers, hope you're doing ok


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Them some big numbers, hope you're doing ok


I never get acne, I have stress acne today.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Mar 26, 2020)

RemChu said:


> I never get acne, I have stress acne today.


Breathe, they're going to need you out there man.  No matter how strong it is that stress is a lie


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 28, 2020)

check me out...subscribe and join in... 

@Oddjutsu in the stream chat...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Mar 29, 2020)

What this section needs is a reliable host to host some games, start with some small games and build from there


----------



## Hidden (Mar 30, 2020)

Cooo! (So like, Okosan was willing to host some smaller, more generic type games to get people back in the swing of things, but there's two games in limbo right now that he's kind of unsure what to do with)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Mar 30, 2020)

Okosan said:


> Cooo! (So like, Okosan was willing to host some smaller, more generic type games to get people back in the swing of things, but there's two games in limbo right now that he's kind of unsure what to do with)


Okosan game would be awesome


----------



## Hidden (Mar 30, 2020)

COOO! (Yeah they would be games taken from the same place Aries took his for the Mafia Cup. So nothing too intensive. Maybe Okosan will just post the signup thread and figure out when to run it after people sign up )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hidden (Mar 30, 2020)

Cooooo! (It'll certainly be interesting observing a game knowing everything whenever it gets up and running)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Didi (Apr 1, 2020)

FAVS TEN BAYBEEEEEEEEEE

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 2, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Olivia !!!! Miss you, but hope your doing fine.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 2, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Olivia !!!! Miss you, but hope your doing fine.


The section isn't the same without you. Happy Birthday MoM!.


----------



## God (Apr 2, 2020)

Happy birthday Olivia. We never did get to do our legendary Skype call


----------



## Magic (Apr 2, 2020)

Just beat Divinity Original Sin few days ago. Started a Baldur's Gate game tonight. What the fuck is the main state for Sorcerers? I know in later editions it's Charisma. But here I don't think it does anything...


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 3, 2020)

how was sin? Was thinking about Nevermore or that. I have balders for the switch, but it's kinda confusing. And yeah sorcs are charisma.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 3, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Just beat Divinity Original Sin few days ago. Started a Baldur's Gate game tonight. What the fuck is the main state for Sorcerers? I know in later editions it's Charisma. But here I don't think it does anything...


Divinity Original Sin 1 or 2? The second game is a big step up from the first.


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2020)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Divinity Original Sin 1 or 2? The second game is a big step up from the first.



First one. On act 2 of the 2nd game. Just better class schools, skills and graphics. The combat loop and aoe stuff is basiclly the same.

Pretty interesting that there is lore stuff to previous divinity games like finding a Dragon Knight. Pre dos. 

I played a bit of Baldur gate. God the age of the game shows. I made a chaotic evil necro. I killed 1 innocent and the first party member throws a fit and leaves. WTF.


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2020)

Dr. White said:


> how was sin? Was thinking about Nevermore or that. I have balders for the switch, but it's kinda confusing. And yeah sorcs are charisma.


Get div 2. =0 very fun.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 4, 2020)

RemChu said:


> First one. On act 2 of the 2nd game. Just better class schools, skills and graphics. The combat loop and aoe stuff is basiclly the same.
> 
> Pretty interesting that there is lore stuff to previous divinity games like finding a Dragon Knight. Pre dos.
> 
> I played a bit of Baldur gate. God the age of the game shows. I made a chaotic evil necro. I killed 1 innocent and the first party member throws a fit and leaves. WTF.


I think the narrative in 2 is considerably better, and I really like the origins, especially the Red Prince(who I play) and Fane.

Yeah old school CRPGs were much less forgiving, your party members didn't care much that you're the player character and followed their own moral code. Dragon Age : Origins as the spiritual successor to Baldur's Gate also has companions leave/turn on you but usually only for more major story decisions


----------



## God (Apr 4, 2020)

Larian can do no wrong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2020)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I think the narrative in 2 is considerably better, and I really like the origins, especially the Red Prince(who I play) and Fane.
> 
> Yeah old school CRPGs were much less forgiving, your party members didn't care much that you're the player character and followed their own moral code. Dragon Age : Origins as the spiritual successor to Baldur's Gate also has companions leave/turn on you but usually only for more major story decisions



I haven't finished the story in II but I find it interesting in the first you play as Source Hunters/ Magistrates. In II you are the hunted and the source hunters are clearly oppressive, albeit for a good reason of preventing void attacks.

Story in 1 is just classic garden story retold. Story in II seems more apotheosis oriented. Everyone is focused on Godwoken.
I really like the progression they do with each new game iteration.So Baldur III will be amazing.

I did play a little bit more of Baldur, there were two sketchy insane people outside the starter town I told to fuck off. Apparently if you are nice to them they join the party and they are evil as evil gets lol. Nice of the game to include evil party member options early.


----------



## God (Apr 5, 2020)

I miss immortal


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 5, 2020)

Happy belated Birthday @Alwaysmind


----------



## Aries (Apr 5, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Alwaysmind


----------



## Nataly (Apr 5, 2020)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 5, 2020)

happy birthday


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2020)

@Alwaysmind Have a nice birthday, dude!


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2020)

Holy shit my dudes. So I looked up mafia games played for money. Check this shit out.



HOLY SHIT an actual IRL mafia tournament for money. I thought it was something else for a sec, all the contestants look like Italian mob people lol.


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2020)

How is this a thing, watch you go to Vegas, win and the actual mafia hold you at gun point after the event for winning and taking their money. LOL


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 9, 2020)

Bro, I would make alot of money doing this. haha..


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 9, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Holy shit my dudes. So I looked up mafia games played for money. Check this shit out.
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY SHIT an actual IRL mafia tournament for money. I thought it was something else for a sec, all the contestants look like Italian mob people lol.


There's an actual mafia championship IRL in Europe IIRC. There's also a video mafia site called Liar's Game which also plays for money.


----------



## Magic (Apr 10, 2020)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> There's an actual mafia championship IRL in Europe IIRC. There's also a video mafia site called Liar's Game which also plays for money.


are you allowed to wear sun glasses / hat to block people reading your face?
Or is that considered cheating?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 10, 2020)

RemChu said:


> are you allowed to wear sun glasses / hat to block people reading your face?
> Or is that considered cheating?


No idea.


----------



## Magic (Apr 10, 2020)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> No idea.


I'll do research and check it out. More challenging than forum games. Any fluctuation in voice, lack of eye contact, nervousness, can be tells which is cool. So you can be a dumb ass and press people to try and get a read.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 11, 2020)

What would be my best mafia quality and my worst. Looking for constructive criticism? 

hope I get a indie role
In one of these upcoming maf games


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 11, 2020)

Samael said:


> What would be my best mafia quality and my worst. Looking for constructive criticism?
> 
> hope I get a indie role
> In one of these upcoming maf games


Like overall skills at mafia or specifically as scum? This is one reason werewolf terminology is superior, less confusing with alignments.

I'd say your strongest point is that when you're able to be active in a game you have a strong confidence/dedication to your game that has people following you or at the least believing that you believe everything you say which can make it hard to lynch you as scum. 

Weaker point being that you can get caught up in your own hype and gambits, outing yourself in some way. Your fundamentals in terms of scumhunting and forming town cores are a bit lacking as well.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 11, 2020)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Like overall skills at mafia or specifically as scum? This is one reason werewolf terminology is superior, less confusing with alignments.
> 
> I'd say your strongest point is that when you're able to be active in a game you have a strong confidence/dedication to your game that has people following you or at the least believing that you believe everything you say which can make it hard to lynch you as scum.
> 
> Weaker point being that you can get caught up in your own hype and gambits, outing yourself in some way. Your fundamentals in terms of scumhunting and forming town cores are a bit lacking as well.



tips for the scum hunting and forming town cores. I’ll be the first to admit that scum hunting has never been my strong suit. That’s what brought about the antics and things like that. 

Good eye on the other sht


----------



## Magic (Apr 12, 2020)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Like overall skills at mafia or specifically as scum? This is one reason werewolf terminology is superior, less confusing with alignments.
> 
> I'd say your strongest point is that when you're able to be active in a game you have a strong confidence/dedication to your game that has people following you or at the least believing that you believe everything you say which can make it hard to lynch you as scum.
> *
> Weaker point being that you can get caught up in your own hype and gambits*, outing yourself in some way. Your fundamentals in terms of scumhunting and forming town cores are a bit lacking as well.


When you sell the lie so well that even you believe it.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Apr 12, 2020)

RemChu said:


> When you sell the lie so well that even you believe it.


I don't think we should take advice from someone who couldn't even make it to round 2


----------



## Magic (Apr 12, 2020)

My gameplan if I was entering this.

1.Research the past 3 champions. Emulate their style and techniques.
2.If your logic and deductive reasoning is above average should be able to win as town when it comes to scum hunting. If you aren't to par, be able to identify genuine townies and leech of their reads while coordinating others.
3. ???

Profit

(also pray to the Scum Gods, to the Mafia / Cartel old ones)


----------



## Magic (Apr 12, 2020)

Also bribe the judges *100*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Apr 12, 2020)

Just scream "I'M TOWN!!!!!!!" repeatedly into your computer monitor until the psychic energy is powerful enough to sway the other players


----------



## Drago (Apr 12, 2020)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> @Santi @Samael
> 
> 
> 
> It's "filled" but half the player list is only playing under the condition that they aren't taking spots from potential reps, so you'd be likely able to get in immediately. I can give up my spot since I don't need the practice as I'm used to playing with players from multiple sites(MU, The Syndicate, Millennium Forums, even a few games on Resetera but fuck that SJW hellhole).


Ay, didn't know you played on TS. What's your name over there?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 12, 2020)

Samael said:


> tips for the scum hunting and forming town cores. I’ll be the first to admit that scum hunting has never been my strong suit. That’s what brought about the antics and things like that.
> 
> Good eye on the other sht


Scum hunting relies first on gut which can't be that much taught, but honed over time. Some general tips though would be :

1. always do a full reread of d1, usually after d2. D1 is when everyone is at their rawest and when scum are most prone to make mistakes, which makes d1 in hindsight the most telling of any day. After two day phases you should have a good feel for the majority of players, so going back to d1 in hindsight and looking for inconsistencies in behavior and positions on players can catch you many a scum(it's worked extremely well for me). In vice versa, the organic and genuine nature of townies also shine through very well with this method, so it's great at catching scum and getting townreads.

To go along with this, don't treat d1 as a crapshoot, the more work you do to get reactions/interactions on d1 the more effective it will be in hindsight

2. hedgy wording and fence sitting : a lot of scum don't like to take hard positions so always leave themselves an out on a read. Players/posts who overuse words/phrases like "however", "could also be", "it's hard to tell", "maybe", "not sure", "kinda", "idk" "weird", etc. are ones you should keep a close eye on. Townies can very well be hedgy themselves but the difference usually lies in how often it is done, what kind of posts they use it on, and how they follow up on things. Townies after a time should be settled in enough to not do this as much/as egregiously. Scum are more likely to be hedgy about shit that doesn't matter, and also because they are just faking reads aren't much interested in truly following up with things and settling them in their mind like a paranoid townie would. Filler reads essentially.

 It's a good thing to press people on and establish a feel through interactions with them.

A good example of scummy hedginess here is Fable talking about their scummate Lissa :



Tons of hedgy wording in a post that is ultimately fluff, it doesn't accomplish anything in terms of actually figuring out or giving a position on Lisa's alignment. From that same game, the scum Cemeteries also pinged me with their hedginesd :



3. My bread and butter go to scumtell : the preemptive defense. Scum have a guilty conscience, and therefore are worried about looking bad when they post. This can manifest in them preemptively arguing against possible suspicion a post of theirs might bring their way. This is rarely something town players do, but like almost any tell you got to rely on some gut feels to figure if there's room for doubt.


A good example of the preemptive defense in action is this post I call out from DoubtingThomas who was scum : 

You can ISO me in that game, a lot of good posts from me that give insight into my thought process. To ISO me just click the ISO button in the top right corner of my post, you could also go to the top of the page and use the multi-ISO feature and check only my name there.

4. Another good way of spotting town vs scum is frustration/desperation and when they show it(town is doing good vs town getting throttled). This is one of the better ways to recognize a false shepherd/town leader, a measure between the success of their leading versus how focused they are on the game, if they show frustration or not, if they're consistent or not, etc. Some legit actual townie town leaders can keep their cool under even immense pressure, so don't take that as an immediate sign of them being scum, but definitely want to at least challenge their status throughout. Don't be led blindly, if you allow yourself to be led at all. This is a competition after all, and while being second fiddle on a winning town can definitely still get you advanced try to be that town leader without going full bully. Don't go full Champs Hero Syndrome trying to win the game solo.

5. When it comes to townreading, a big part is finding people who are seeing things in a similar light to you, and have that same mindset as you. Check for a genuine feel to how they present themselves within their personality, and how much they stick to that in the face of adversity. A brash personality when scum may well try to tone themselves down to avoid backlash, and an otherwise humble one can become aggressive.

Towning is a collaborative effort, and townies show both an inclination towards creating their own circle of trust while also hunting for the scum. Don't be too quick to think that someone giving out easy townreads is scum trying to buddy, but rather try to see if they look to have ulterior/manipulative motives to putting someone in their town pile.

Another thing to keep in mind for townreading is treating people not like numbers but as human beings. I know that's a weird thing to say but people just write off posters considered low hanging fruit(LHF) as necessary sacrifices to be lynched, and it is my specialty to be able to read such players correctly. Low effort townies are a thing, and being able to recognize them can be crucial even in Champs. As examples from my linked games, Hyena in Disenchant and Montecore from Mountainous Arson were low hanging fruit I townread correctly and defended throughout the game. They both showed genuine effort to solve and had relatable feelings in terms of their stances on players especially those who tried to pick on them. They also don't show signs of having an agenda.



These are just what I came up with currently, the game of mafia can be near endlessly complex but these are some of the elements I have noticed works for others and/or myself.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 12, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> I don't think we should take advice from someone who couldn't even make it to round 2


He is asking advice about town play, not scum play


----------



## Drago (Apr 12, 2020)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Scum hunting relies first on gut which can't be that much taught, but honed over time. Some general tips though would be :
> 
> 1. always do a full reread of d1, usually after d2. D1 is when everyone is at their rawest and when scum are most prone to make mistakes, which makes d1 in hindsight the most telling of any day. After two day phases you should have a good feel for the majority of players, so going back to d1 in hindsight and looking for inconsistencies in behavior and positions on players can catch you many a scum(it's worked extremely well for me). In vice versa, the organic and genuine nature of townies also shine through very well with this method, so it's great at catching scum and getting townreads.
> 
> ...


Holy shit my man, this is beautiful. Absolutely amazing. I'm gonna freaking save this. 

Do you have any tips for being scum and faking reads? Especially late game when people are using PoE for their reads.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 12, 2020)

Dragomir said:


> Ay, didn't know you played on TS. What's your name over there?


I have played on there, but not anytime recently. I crave a more combatively competitive scene then what TS generally offers, top quality site just nor to my specific taste.. Username of Soneji, like on every other site I play mafia on except here.

The game I put actual effort into over there would be:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 12, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Just scream "I'M TOWN!!!!!!!" repeatedly into your computer monitor until the psychic energy is powerful enough to sway the other players


This made me lol really hard.


----------



## Aries (Apr 12, 2020)

Quick off topic but who would be up for a psuedo small yugioh tourney. Dont need to know the current meta. We are starting it off only using these decks. Kinda similar to splatfest.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 12, 2020)

Dragomir said:


> Holy shit my man, this is beautiful. Absolutely amazing. I'm gonna freaking save this.
> 
> Do you have any tips for being scum and faking reads? Especially late game when people are using PoE for their reads.


I would say try not to get too fancy with it, call out posts you think you would call out as town, but probably don't go too hard on low hanging fruit. Reading the "room" as it were is always a good methodology, pick up on what actual townies are building towards and jump on the point before they do to create a feeling of a mindmeld, that you're working as a team. Generally best not to be _too_ helpful though.

Faking reads is also easier if there's information overload. Lots of posts or really long posts can cause fatigue in others trying to ISO you. Can be risky if this is too outside your style though.

Have fun with it, but be careful not to get overzealous. If you can get that thrill of the hunt hunting scummy townies and it shows in your posting, it helps in emulating the feel of real reads.

As for late game PoE, in a more ideal situation you'd have identified and eliminated the most widely townread players. Try to recognize weak links both in terms of whose lynchable and who can be manipulated to vote with you against townies, pushing the former and manipulating the latter only so much as is necessary not to alert them to your intentions. Depending on how many members of your scumteam are left, consider allowing one to be lynched that would send towm in the wrong direction for the remaining mislynches you need. Sweeps are nice, but if a domino has to fall make sure it's not the one that topples the rest of the team.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 12, 2020)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Scum hunting relies first on gut which can't be that much taught, but honed over time. Some general tips though would be :
> 
> 1. always do a full reread of d1, usually after d2. D1 is when everyone is at their rawest and when scum are most prone to make mistakes, which makes d1 in hindsight the most telling of any day. After two day phases you should have a good feel for the majority of players, so going back to d1 in hindsight and looking for inconsistencies in behavior and positions on players can catch you many a scum(it's worked extremely well for me). In vice versa, the organic and genuine nature of townies also shine through very well with this method, so it's great at catching scum and getting townreads.
> 
> ...



Preciate and will
Come back to read over again I’m sure. Nice ass gems.

what was it that caught your eye about the player cool kid?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 12, 2020)

Samael said:


> Preciate and will
> Come back to read over again I’m sure. Nice ass gems.
> 
> what was it that caught your eye about the player cool kid?


As in s2 Champion coolkid? In my qualifier he did a lot of long form analysis, I saw him as a kindred soul when I was playing in that game. He had a very "cool" demeanor, very respectful and polite. He was widely townread for his wall posts and friendly demeanor, where the cracks kind of started to show in hindsight is in how he townread me but later was very casual about the possibility of my lynch. 

I'd say he's pretty close to the polar opposite of yourself. Of the Champs I have interacted with(coolkid, Dels, GeneralHandkerchief), you're closest to Dels I'd say. How Beck plays from what I spectated maybe closer then that. Don't know about WhiskeyJack.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 12, 2020)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> As in s2 Champion coolkid? In my qualifier he did a lot of long form analysis, I saw him as a kindred soul when I was playing in that game. He had a very "cool" demeanor, very respectful and polite. He was widely townread for his wall posts and friendly demeanor, where the cracks kind of started to show in hindsight is in how he townread me but later was very casual about the possibility of my lynch.
> 
> I'd say he's pretty close to the polar opposite of yourself. Of the Champs I have interacted with(coolkid, Dels, GeneralHandkerchief), you're closest to Dels I'd say. How Beck plays from what I spectated maybe closer then that. Don't know about WhiskeyJack.




Any games where I can read up on dels. Are they a MU resident?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 12, 2020)

Samael said:


> Any games where I can read up on dels. Are they a MU resident?


Other than his Champs games? That Mountainous Arson game I linked is basically a game full of Champs reps/finalists, including him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 12, 2020)

Bet thanks


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm making mental notes of this too and plan to read these games.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Apr 13, 2020)

Aries said:


> Quick off topic but who would be up for a psuedo small yugioh tourney. Dont need to know the current meta. We are starting it off only using these decks. Kinda similar to splatfest.



Again, CR?


----------



## Aries (Apr 14, 2020)

Santi said:


> Again, CR?



Best time to bring it back with everyone for the most part not having much to do. Its also accessible to all levels. That duel we had ages ago where we did it all manually gave me an idea to bring Yugioh Speed Dueling into a forum. I think we can make it work


----------



## Aries (Apr 14, 2020)

Ex: Main Phase 1

*Monster Zone*
______________________________________

I summon


______________________________________
[insert Monster Card Here]
_______________________________________
[Insert Monster Card Here]
________________________________________


*Magic* *and* *Trap* *Cards Zone*

______________________________________
[insert Magic or Set Trap Card Here]
_______________________________________
[insert Magic or Set Trap Card Here]
________________________________________
[insert Magic or Set Trap Card Here]


End Main Phase 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 14, 2020)

Enter Battle Phase

*Monster Zone*
______________________________________




Attacks your lifepoints or attacks  [insert monster card name]
______________________________________
[insert Monster Card Here]
_______________________________________
[Insert Monster Card Here]
________________________________________


*Magic* *and* *Trap* *Cards Zone*

______________________________________
[insert Magic or Set Trap Card Here]
_______________________________________
[insert Magic or Set Trap Card Here]
________________________________________
[insert Magic or Set Trap Card Here]


End Battle Phase/ Your turn etc


----------



## Magic (Apr 14, 2020)

Kinda eerie with no crowd


----------



## SinRaven (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 16, 2020)

fellow members of mafia, the voting is open! Come vote!


----------



## Santí (Apr 16, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> fellow members of mafia, the voting is open! Come vote!



You had to change your name the same day you're put up in a poll for a vote with your prior name?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 16, 2020)

Santi said:


> You had to change your name the same day you're put up in a poll for a vote with your prior name?



I am sorry.


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2020)

200 IQ


----------



## Legend (Apr 18, 2020)

Sup nerds?


----------



## Magic (Apr 18, 2020)

Legend said:


> Sup nerds?


Long time no see. How you hangin?


----------



## Legend (Apr 18, 2020)

Im doing alright, hanging in there, you?


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2020)

Legend said:


> Im doing alright, hanging in there, you?


I'm alright dude. NF as dead as ever despite everyone being inside.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 19, 2020)

Happy Birthday CBro! @Aries !!!!!


----------



## Irene (Apr 19, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Aries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Apr 19, 2020)

Happy birthday Aries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Apr 19, 2020)

Happy birthday @Aries


----------



## Oddjutsu (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm going to host a mafia game but I'm making the signups in my head and not telling anyone who is in it, the votes will be in code that you won't even know you've said as well as the abilities


----------



## Hidden (Apr 21, 2020)

Coooooo! (Still looking for subs for Pick Your Poison Mafia if anybody is interested!)


----------



## Hero (Apr 23, 2020)

When did Rion become the Sage of 6 Paths of Mafia?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Apr 25, 2020)

Shizune said:


> Is this forum dead


Nope

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hidden (Apr 25, 2020)

Shizune said:


> Is this forum dead


Cooo! (A little, but Okosan thinks it has to do with people being busy atm)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 25, 2020)

Shizune said:


> Is this forum dead



yes


----------



## Hidden (Apr 25, 2020)

COO! COO! (Considering hosting another game later once Okosan thinks people start being a little more free. That way the activity levels aren't as low as they were on his first game. Now Okosan just needs to figure out if he wants to do another setup like last time or actually try to make his own like he's thought about in the past)


----------



## Hero (Apr 26, 2020)

Did I sign up for Favorites?


----------



## Nataly (Apr 27, 2020)

Okosan said:


> COO! COO! (Considering hosting another game later once Okosan thinks people start being a little more free. That way the activity levels aren't as low as they were on his first game. Now Okosan just needs to figure out if he wants to do another setup like last time or actually try to make his own like he's thought about in the past)


I like the setup from that game, but I think it might be a good idea to try something different and go with another option you have in mind.


----------



## Hidden (Apr 27, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I like the setup from that game, but I think it might be a good idea to try something different and go with another option you have in mind.


Coo! (Oh either way it wasn't going to be a repeat. Just another mostly generic / smallish setup. But yeah Okosan will think about it  He's tried balancing games in the past and is just really bad at it generally)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Apr 27, 2020)

Okosan said:


> Coo! (Oh either way it wasn't going to be a repeat. Just another mostly generic / smallish setup. But yeah Okosan will think about it  He's tried balancing games in the past and is just really bad at it generally)


Sometimes generic games are a breath of fresh air and players can get into them too, as we have seen from WPK's game. 
I doubt you are bad at setting up games. You've played so many games, you have a good experience and see it from player's perspective too so you know what  a player wants/needs in a game. You can always ask around too, other hosts, for instance, I've seen hosts ask for advice or critique in here for their setup. Another option is having a co-host in the face of an experienced host. I think the demand for more games is there.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 28, 2020)

@WolfPrinceKouga 


Whenever or if you ever have time. Read up on my latest and give me feedback bro, really all constructive criticism is welcomed.


----------



## Hidden (May 1, 2020)

Coo! COOO! (Yeah Okosan thinks he's going to do at least one more small game before he tries to come up with anything himself. Just because there are a couple of ways he did things in his previous game Okosan wants to improve upon before he jumps in with anything more drastic)

COOO! (Now just to decide what setup to do )


----------



## A Optimistic (May 1, 2020)

Okosan said:


> Coo! COOO! (Yeah Okosan thinks he's going to do at least one more small game before he tries to come up with anything himself. Just because there are a couple of ways he did things in his previous game Okosan wants to improve upon before he jumps in with anything more drastic)
> 
> COOO! (Now just to decide what setup to do )



Jestermafia.


----------



## Hidden (May 1, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Jestermafia.


Coo! (That's an option, but Okosan tends not to be a huge fan of follow the cop setups with a cop that just outs d1 tbh)


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 1, 2020)

Okosan said:


> Coo! (That's an option, but Okosan tends not to be a huge fan of follow the cop setups with a cop that just outs d1 tbh)



the one jestermafia game i spectated where a jester won on d1 was great. but yeah i feel like if people just no lynch and then protect/follow the cop, kinda seems town side advantage.


----------



## Hidden (May 1, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> the one jestermafia game i spectated where a jester won on d1 was great. but yeah i feel like if people just no lynch and then protect/follow the cop, kinda seems town side advantage.


Cooooooo! (Yeah Jesters are fine. Okosan actually even had an amazing Jester game once which is probably his first or second best third party play. It's just the bit where the entire thing is centered around the cop, and the fact mafia can't really do anything about it until they happen to hit the doctor, that does it)


----------



## A Optimistic (May 1, 2020)

One option is to do what Shizune is doing in his current game. Make it so voting no lynch is not allowed and not voting equals 2 self votes.


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 2, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> I am streaming games and very new! About to start a stream of Until Dawn here shortly. Please check me out, and subscribe!



If you want to hear Rions side of the story, it's a bit different than what WPK and Shizune are trying to paint


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 2, 2020)

5 hours in, if you are catching the vod


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2020)

This is so much content.


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 2, 2020)

This truly is the age of RionTron


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 2, 2020)

Guys, guys,  over here before you get the favourites signup thread locked


----------



## Aries (May 2, 2020)

Its time to do the right thing and send me instead. I know what you are thinking but Aries what qualities do you possess to sub in a game of try hards. Well im glad you asked so sit down my boy.

I read WPKs get gud game once. Before someone goes how does that qualify you CR?


Well to be fair, you have to have a very high IQ to understand what good optimal mafia play is. The mafia games are extremely subtle, and without a solid grasp of theoretical physics most of the scums will go over a typical townies head. There's also Mafia Universe nihilistic outlook, which is deftly woven into its characterisation- its personal philosophy draws heavily from Narodnaya Volya literature, for instance. The fans understand this stuff; they have the intellectual capacity to truly appreciate the depths of these games, to realise that they're not just funny- they say something deep about LIFE. As a consequence people who dislike Mafia Universe truly ARE idiots- of course they wouldn't appreciate, for instance, the humour in thingymans existential catchphrase "Wubba Lubba Dub Dub," which itself is a cryptic reference to Turgenev's Russian epic Fathers and Sons. I'm smirking right now just imagining one of those addlepated simpletons scratching their heads in confusion as this championship tournament players genius wit unfolds itself on their computer screens. What fools.. how I pity them. 

And yes, by the way, i DO have a Mafia Game tattoo. And no, you cannot see it. It's for the ladies' eyes only- and even then they have to demonstrate that they're within 5 IQ points of my own (preferably lower) beforehand. Nothin personnel kid

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SinRaven (May 2, 2020)

Part of me misses the sweet delicious NF drama


----------



## Nataly (May 2, 2020)

Regarding recent events


----------



## Aries (May 2, 2020)

Im not sure what shizune or wpk saw but everyone else saw this in that thread


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 2, 2020)

There's our Shizune, welcome back


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 2, 2020)

Shizune said:


> I do not talk about nor think about that man so I don't know why he wants to keep making negative comments about me.


I think he just really likes making gifs and whatnot about current events in the mafia section, just an old fashioned roast.  Aries wouldn't bother if you were boring


----------



## SinRaven (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Oddjutsu (May 2, 2020)

Shizune said:


> Well he should stick to making those gifs because he's not very good at making mafia games.


Good one, but Aries does Aries games and I wouldn't want that to ever change.  He's a rocketship of a host and his games are a wild ride.  He can also run serious games when needed, the platinum invitational is an example of that


----------



## Aries (May 2, 2020)

Whats a mafia game? I dont host games i make create your own adventure cinematic expirences


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 2, 2020)

Right now I'm all cool, calm and collected but if say Kira came in and said I had a bad haircut I would lose my shit


----------



## Aries (May 2, 2020)

I dont take myself srs, thats pretty obvious in the games i make. Not a fan of me or my games? Cool more power to you, swipe left. Its not worth getting worked up over someone else's opinions. I dont have a stick up my ass to not laugh at myself here and there. A edit is just that a edit. Dont think to hard it has no deeper meaning, its not a personal attack its just something i find humorous. Nothing more nothing less


----------



## Aries (May 2, 2020)

I mean thats fine, i look at edits same way i do everything else here. You either like it or you don't. Doesnt mean much to me, if i find something worth poking fun at will do it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (May 2, 2020)

in b4 "I get to be a garbage person because I make good games so I own this section *ugly gif*"


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 2, 2020)

Nitty can do with lightening up some, but they have the right to not like what Aries does. Aries attitude is a microcosm of several issues this place has with it's culture.


----------



## Santí (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Didi (May 2, 2020)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Nitty can do with lightening up some, but they have the right to not like what Aries does. Aries attitude is a microcosm of several issues this place has with it's culture.



Of course, I'm just mad because even while agreeing with Nitty on Rion I thought his approach on that situation was 0/10 as he just insulted everyone who disagreed, and in general I'm done with the whole drama persona


----------



## A Optimistic (May 2, 2020)

Editing a tag into your post won't give him a notification. Gotta make a separate post. @Didi


----------



## Aries (May 2, 2020)

Santi its time to mod ole CR. Im the only one who can change this place for the better...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 3, 2020)

@Melodie I saw that informative! Hi!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (May 3, 2020)

Oh look activity


----------



## Melodie (May 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Melodie I saw that informative! Hi!


how has it been vasto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 3, 2020)

Melodie said:


> how has it been vasto



It has been alright. Just alright really. I do not know here, but everywhere else I go around NF has been......alright.


Personal life........meh.


And you?


----------



## Magic (May 3, 2020)

Aries said:


> Santi its time to mod ole CR. Im the only one who can change this place for the better...



We need an ego andy for a dead section.


----------



## Legend (May 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> It has been alright. Just alright really. I do not know here, but everywhere else I go around NF has been......alright.
> 
> 
> Personal life........meh.
> ...


----------



## Didi (May 3, 2020)

Shizune said:


> You know what @Didi , I agree, I’m tired of the drama too. I did not comment on the Rion stuff to start drama, I was just trying to do the right thing and I’m sorry if I handled it poorly. So I hope we can move on and you can accept my apology. I’m just here to play mafia y’all.



Yeah, I'm sorry as well, I came out swinging way too harshly


----------



## Legend (May 3, 2020)

Drama and Mafia go hand and hand.

But i signed up for Favs.


----------



## SinRaven (May 3, 2020)

Legend said:


> Drama and Mafia go hand and hand.
> 
> But i signed up for Favs.


Legbro!


----------



## SinRaven (May 3, 2020)

Y'all have grown and I'm so proud to see it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 3, 2020)

Santi said:


>



I'm looking at my "Retired Staff" banner and getting a fuzzy feeling inside.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 3, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Legbro!



You Actually going to kick it for more then 10 minutes?


----------



## Magic (May 3, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm looking at my "Retired Staff" banner and getting a fuzzy feeling inside.



How're doing ? I was thinking of you yesterday and if you had any thoughts about the whole championship thing. But decided against asking. Meh.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 3, 2020)

RemChu said:


> How're doing ? I was thinking of you yesterday and if you had any thoughts about the whole championship thing. But decided against asking. Meh.



I've barely paid attention to the championship thing and at this point it might be a better idea not to.

I'm so-so. Real life kind of sucks due to the pandemic. University spent a month having online classes then entered early vacation, while I lost my internship job. Now I'm mostly doing online courses and studying Spanish on duolingo. 

But otherwise it's been a very peaceful life locked in my home with my parents and sister. I'm also finally getting to go through my Steam backlog.

I haven't come to Mafia lately but I still come to NF now and then. I just stick to the manga sections now, though. I thnk this is still one of the best places in the internet to do that.


----------



## SinRaven (May 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You Actually going to kick it for more then 10 minutes?


I might stick around for a bit yes, missed you people and your antics, but no promises


----------



## Legend (May 3, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Legbro!


Sinbro



Mickey Mouse said:


> You Actually going to kick it for more then 10 minutes?


----------



## Santí (May 4, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I might stick around for a bit yes, missed you people and your antics, but no promises



PM me the FT edit you only did one chapter of. Babby keeps bugging me for it.


----------



## Didi (May 4, 2020)

Santi said:


> PM me the FT edit you only did one chapter of. Babby keeps bugging me for it.



Just tell Babby to shut up


----------



## Legend (May 4, 2020)

Ha


----------



## SinRaven (May 4, 2020)

Santi said:


> PM me the FT edit you only did one chapter of. Babby keeps bugging me for it.


It's probably somewhere on my laptop. Maybe I'll look for it tomorrow, maybe Babby can suck dick


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2020)

At the end of a game should post this.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 5, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Nataly !!!!


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2020)

That post was a copy paste from a dude on another site I just swapped wpk and aries. Just joke.

Dude is lol all his posts are like that. 99% of people hate him lol. Like a super hated version of Ddj. Mad funny.


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 5, 2020)

RemChu said:


> That post was a copy paste from a dude on another site I just swapped wpk and aries. Just joke.
> 
> Dude is lol all his posts are like that. 99% of people hate him lol. Like a super hated version of Ddj. Mad funny.


Did the post get deleted? I remember it but I can't find it


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Did the post get deleted? I remember it but I can't find it


Yea and I got thread banned, with good reason.


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 5, 2020)

Shizune said:


> Who are u talking about


Don't worry, I'm not talking about you


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 5, 2020)

Shizune said:


> Also if ur specifically talking about that thread how is this not about me? This is so thinly veiled


It was a copy paste from a user on another site, I just swapped in NF Mafia


----------



## Aries (May 5, 2020)

Still think we could bring some life here if we did the "Big 4" concept. Every season would have a "big game"

MafiaMania->4 Mafia games hosted via different hosts under the MafiaMania name banner

Favorites->Biggest Role Madness Game

Mafia Game Invitational aka Platinum Cup: Multiple small generic games where nf mafia meme teams compete

Theme Mash up-> A mixture of Laixs mash up mafia and Clash of Hosts. Hosts pick a theme and players vote which theme they would like to be made a game


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 5, 2020)

^That doesn't work because of just general activity levels based on season, as time has proven again and again. Also, it doesn't work out as well when it's multiple games like MafiaMania or PlatinumCup, it drains people energy/free time too much. MafiaMania did work out pretty well last year, don't know if it can be maintained.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 5, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Yea and I got thread banned, with good reason.


That was clearly a meme post and I rated it funny. Humorless mod, or maybe thought humorless Shizune would take it the wrong way


----------



## Legend (May 5, 2020)

Hey WPK







Shut up


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 5, 2020)

Legend said:


> Hey WPK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still fruitlessly raging at your betters I see


----------



## Aries (May 5, 2020)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> ^That doesn't work because of just general activity levels based on season, as time has proven again and again. Also, it doesn't work out as well when it's multiple games like MafiaMania or PlatinumCup, it drains people energy/free time too much. MafiaMania did work out pretty well last year, don't know if it can be maintained.



Platinum Cup did pretty well maybe not as good as mafiamania. Keep in mind that these games were designed around the seasons and the sections activity level. Neither of these games are meant to have high numbers of players but that any host could run it in the future. We dont have to keep relying on favs for that short surge in the summer when we can make a buzz with the players we do have/can attract with these games

Activity wise nf mafia has always been inconsistent. Just throwin my 2 cents in how to keep this place psuedo active


----------



## Legend (May 5, 2020)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Still fruitlessly raging at your betters I see


Our rivalry is everlasting my friend


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2020)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> That was clearly a meme post and I rated it funny. Humorless mod, or maybe thought humorless Shizune would take it the wrong way


It was not a passive aggressive jab at anyone. Just some bad humor.


----------



## Aries (May 5, 2020)

WPK is the modern day bret hart and Im Shawn Michaels. You were Earl Hebner rem in that moment of that thread when the Monreal sCRewjob happened.


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2020)

Aries said:


> WPK is the modern day bret hart and Im Shawn Michaels. You were Earl Hebner rem in that moment of that thread when the Monreal sCRewjob happened.


Dude that wrestling gif you posted earlier was spot on lol.

I laughed so hard.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 5, 2020)

Mafia and WWE drama are a perfect analogy.


----------



## Aries (May 5, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Dude that wrestling gif you posted earlier was spot on lol.
> 
> I laughed so hard.



Tbh i had that gif planned out from the start. Probably around the time posted the dancing funeral meme. When rion got banned and saw shizunes 1st post i knew i had to make it official. What i didn't predict was how spot on it would be


----------



## Legend (May 5, 2020)

Yeah Bret was Overhyped and Boring sooooo it fits


----------



## Legend (May 5, 2020)

I guess im Austin in this scenario


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 5, 2020)

Legend said:


> Yeah Bret was Overhyped and Boring sooooo it fits


Few have reached the top of the mountain as both a player and host as I have. I have also made the crossover to a different site.

I truly am living up to the career of the GOAT Kurt Warner.


----------



## Aries (May 5, 2020)

Legend pls, your more like jerry the king lawler. 2 pervy kings


----------



## Legend (May 5, 2020)

Aries said:


> Legend pls, your more like jerry the king lawler. 2 pervy kings


Dont EVER compare me to such trash


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 6, 2020)

You were a mid-carder at best Legend.


----------



## Aries (May 6, 2020)

WPK has a point, when one thinks of stone cold they remember his iconic moments. Him being the face of the attitude era. Someone people are clamoring to return for one more match.

Legend you dont have much iconic moments as a player for the comparison nor were you the anti authority trail blazer. You were a popular act whos gimmick was tits n asses. You were val venus at your worst or Billy gunn at your best


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 6, 2020)

When I think of Stone Cold comparisons, it has to be dudes considered among the very best of their era, that also would smack talk people no problem. Guys like SoulTaker, prime Cubey, prime Didi, Firestormer, etc. Absolute Justice would be the best comparison if he had stayed longer, his performances in Favorites III and Nardofia were tops, and he definitely had the attitude.


----------



## Legend (May 6, 2020)

You were pushed too hard due to politics


----------



## SinRaven (May 6, 2020)

I'm thinking about hosting a game.

Y'all ready for disappointment?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (May 6, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I'm thinking about hosting a game.
> 
> Y'all ready for disappointment?


its gonna end after day 2 when you go mia?


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 6, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I'm thinking about hosting a game.
> 
> Y'all ready for disappointment?


Do the game


----------



## SinRaven (May 6, 2020)

Legend said:


> its gonna end after day 2 when you go mia?


Optimistic. I will probably disappear before it even starts.


----------



## SinRaven (May 6, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Do the game


Fine. I have an idea stuck in my head anyways.

You might find a sign up thread popping up somewhere the coming day(s). But no promises!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hidden (May 6, 2020)

Coooooo! (Which of these sounds better to you guys for Okosan's next game, if either?
1) A small, mostly generic game where everybody has a public and varying chance of being mafia
2) A small, entirely generic game where you're trying to lynch town instead of mafia)

COOO! (Just doing another small mostly pre-setup game to work out the issues Okosan had with his previous game before moving on to anything bigger)


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 6, 2020)

Okosan said:


> Coooooo! (Which of these sounds better to you guys for Okosan's next game, if either?
> 1) A small, mostly generic game where everybody has a public and varying chance of being mafia
> 2) A small, entirely generic game where you're trying to lynch town instead of mafia)
> 
> COOO! (Just doing another small mostly pre-setup game to work out the issues Okosan had with his previous game before moving on to anything bigger)


Town lynching game sounds interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hidden (May 6, 2020)

Shizune said:


> Can you elaborate on the first choice? How can you create a game where people publicly choose their own alignment?


Coooo! (So people aren't actually choosing their alignment per say. Pregame each person chooses a percentage chance of being mafia out of a set of options ranging from 5%-35%. Okosan would then randomize it based off of those chosen odds.)

COO! COO! (Here's the setup specifically in case Okosan's explanation wasn't super clear)


----------



## Hidden (May 6, 2020)

Coo? (There is also slightly more to it with very minimal pr / mafia ability added on)


----------



## Hidden (May 6, 2020)

Shizune said:


> Personally, I’d rather just play a normal setup than either of those two choices.


Coo! (That's also fair. Okosan has a tendency recently to like simpler setups in terms of roles, and likes the idea of interesting mechanics a lot. Hence why his first hosted game was one where mafia got to pick pr's, and the two that Okosan gravitated towards immediately here were two more with weird additions.)

Cooooo! (Regardless Okosan probably won't choose anything much more complicated than what he posted since this game is honestly mostly just to try to improve upon things he noticed last time. Like the fact that his inactive rules weren't thought out super well)


----------



## Drago (May 6, 2020)

I'll host a generic game if you guys like. I've had a very interesting setup in my find for a minute now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (May 6, 2020)

Dragomir said:


> I'll host a generic game if you guys like. I've had a very interesting setup in my find for a minute now.


Yeah I'm game!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (May 6, 2020)

Shizune said:


> I need to remind u hoes that Shizune the player is JUST as good as Shizune the host!!!!!!!!



lol no sis, not even close



but I'm saying that as a compliment


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 6, 2020)

[vote lynch shizune]


----------



## Drago (May 6, 2020)

Signups are out!


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 6, 2020)

*




*


----------



## Platinum (May 7, 2020)

BTW, you people are contractually obligated to inform me when drama happens so I can make a standoff game.


----------



## Aries (May 7, 2020)

Platinum said:


> BTW, you people are contractually obligated to inform me when drama happens so I can make a standoff game.



NF mafia needs a stand off mafia asap. Its the only way to settle the drama. The hell in the cell of this community


----------



## Platinum (May 7, 2020)

Possibly. 

But I would have to enforce strict social distance measures on all players


----------



## Platinum (May 7, 2020)

As long as you beat Aries' ass from six feet away, I will allow it.

Thankfully, most cowboys already cover their faces with bandanas, so I won't have to worry about procuring face coverings.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 7, 2020)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> When I think of Stone Cold comparisons, it has to be dudes considered among the very best of their era, that also would smack talk people no problem. Guys like SoulTaker, prime Cubey, prime Didi, Firestormer, etc. Absolute Justice would be the best comparison if he had stayed longer, his performances in Favorites III and Nardofia were tops, and he definitely had the attitude.



No that works. Stone Cold did not last as long as we would like to remember. So Absolute Justice would be Stone Cold.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (May 7, 2020)

I think we can all agree that legend was a mid carder in every wwe gen comparison


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 7, 2020)

Aries said:


> I think we can all agree that legend was a mid carder in every wwe gen comparison


Did Legend at least draw Attitude Era mid card pops?


----------



## Aries (May 7, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Did Legend at least draw Attitude Era mid card pops?



Legend like billy gunn only got those pops by saying his catch phase. If you arent down with that we got 2 words for ya

Tits n'Ass


----------



## Legend (May 8, 2020)

Im being slandered.



When I win Faves X. I will reclaim my throne and get my proper respect that is due.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (May 8, 2020)

The Part Timer You all fear


Gonna bury young talent


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 8, 2020)

Legend said:


> The Part Timer You all fear
> 
> 
> Gonna bury young talent


More like a returning Gangrel.....


----------



## Legend (May 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> More like a returning Gangrel.....


You are first on my list VastoLorDae


----------



## nfcnorth (May 9, 2020)

Prove those haters wrong Legend!


----------



## Legend (May 9, 2020)

nfcnorth said:


> Prove those haters wrong Legend!


I always liked ya nfc


----------



## Aries (May 9, 2020)

Legends in game return to favs


----------



## Legend (May 9, 2020)

Aries said:


> Legends in game return to favs


CR you are next on the list


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 10, 2020)

Aries said:


> Legends in game return to favs


Now I've got it in my head that the announcers making fun of him are WAD and Didi which fits so perfectly.


----------



## Legend (May 10, 2020)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Now I've got it in my head that the announcers making fun of him are WAD and Didi which fits so perfectly.


WAD wouldt turn on me


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 10, 2020)

Legend said:


> WAD wouldt turn on me


Don't worry about anything WPK says, he's a doofus


----------



## Legend (May 10, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Don't worry about anything WPK says, he's a doofus


Yep


----------



## Legend (May 10, 2020)

And look with my return, I bring activity. Im a draw.

@Aries CR is like Kevin Nash/ Diesel in 95, cant draw for shit, putting in 2 star matches, and tearing his quads.


----------



## Aries (May 10, 2020)

Legend in a scenario where he wins "favs" he will get on his knees and do a prayer

Legend: Oh dear God you see my names Legend and I just won Favs X but theirs 1 problem. Everyone still thinks that I absolutely suck

And then at that point legend your wifi started to shake and God himself spoke to you and said Marco?

Legend: But my names Legend


God: It doesnt matter what your name is. You are right you do suck but their is one thing you can do. You must find the nf host that is simply electrifying you must go find The CRock.

Legend: oh god.. Anyone but him

God: Know your role and shut your mouth


----------



## Platinum (May 10, 2020)

Legend the jobber not realizing that his comedy segment is just the warmup for my promo.


----------



## Aries (May 10, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Legend the jobber not realizing that his comedy segment is just the warmup for my promo.



Legend is the hurricane trying to chokeslam steve austin and hhh at the same time before he gets thrown out the rumble by them. A fitting end to his in game return


----------



## Legend (May 10, 2020)

CR wants to be Dusty Rhodes while in reality he's Vince Russo


----------



## Legend (May 10, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Legend the jobber not realizing that his comedy segment is just the warmup for my promo.


Booooo hope sucks Booooo


----------



## Aries (May 10, 2020)

If im wcw vince russo then your disco inferno. If im diesal then your doink the clown. If im the Rock you are billy gunn. If Im john cena then you are zack ryder. Theirs no scenario legend where you sniff the main event scene. You forget who truly books this place still pal


----------



## Aries (May 10, 2020)

If legend performs well in favs he might get the kofimania push. But we all know how thats gonna end


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 10, 2020)

Aries said:


> If legend performs well in favs he might get the kofimania push. But we all know how thats gonna end


As long as he does better than you I think he'll be alright


----------



## Aries (May 10, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> As long as he does better than you I think he'll be alright



Thats not much of a feat considering my play style

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 10, 2020)

Aries said:


> Thats not much of a feat considering my play style


The only information I can gather from all of this is we need a WWE game


----------



## Nataly (May 10, 2020)

Happy birthday @Lord Genome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (May 10, 2020)

Happy bday @Lord Genome


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 10, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> WPK is Chris Benoit


This is a messed up thing to even joke about.


----------



## SinRaven (May 10, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Lord Genome!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 10, 2020)

I guess I can not completely be mad at @Nataly  since I had a couple of hours to do it.  But I will he anyway. 



Happy Birthday to the one we all love to hate, @Lord Genome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 10, 2020)

Happy birthday @Lord Genome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (May 10, 2020)

Happy Bday LG @Lord Genome


----------



## Legend (May 10, 2020)

Aries said:


> If im wcw vince russo then your disco inferno. If im diesal then your doink the clown. If im the Rock you are billy gunn. If Im john cena then you are zack ryder. Theirs no scenario legend where you sniff the main event scene. You forget who truly books this place still pal




Imma get that brass ring


----------



## Nataly (May 10, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I guess I can not completely be mad at @Nataly  since I had a couple of hours to do it.  But I will he anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday to the one we all love to hate, @Lord Genome


It is a talent to get Supes mad


----------



## Lord Genome (May 10, 2020)

Thanks I feel love


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 10, 2020)

happy birthday old man


----------



## Aries (May 10, 2020)

So might do a horror themed mafia game. Movies im using

Nightmare on elm street
Friday the 13th
Halloween
Texas chainsaw massacre
Final Destination
Hellraiser
Childs play
It
Sleepaway camp
Scream
Candyman
Evil Dead


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 10, 2020)

Aries said:


> So might do a horror themed mafia game. Movies im using
> 
> Nightmare on elm street
> Friday the 13th
> ...


Final destination


----------



## Aries (May 10, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Final destination



I may or may not keep it. Had it in there just to add character names but the losers club kinda fills in the rest would need


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 10, 2020)

Aries said:


> I may or may not keep it. Had it in there just to add character names but the losers club kinda fills in the rest would need


Sleepaway Camp!?........my man.


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 10, 2020)

Remember when WPK abandoned lasts years favourites game and left iwandesu high and dry,  Pepperidge farm remembers


----------



## Aries (May 10, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Sleepaway Camp!?........my man.



I was thinking of a miller or indie like role for angela where they appear as town under investigations

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (May 11, 2020)

I was honestly not expecting this twist. What a thrilling episode of Dayphases of Our Lives

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (May 11, 2020)

Someone needs to get Azn out of retirement so she can be our rep for next year's prestigious mafialympics.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 11, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Someone needs to get Azn out of retirement so she can be our rep for next year's prestigious mafialympics.


I would prefer LegendaryBeauty for the ultimate trap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (May 11, 2020)

Someone who can bend the simps to their will. That is how we will harness our objectively irreverent mafia culture for the ultimate big brain strat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (May 11, 2020)

NGL, the hilarity of people freaking out about Rion rep'ing us at the heckin tournarino because it would show our community in a poor light, only for Rion to be replaced by our poster who RPs as a pigeon is pretty great.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 11, 2020)

Platinum said:


> NGL, the hilarity of people freaking out about Rion rep'ing us at the heckin tournarino because it would show our community in a poor light, only for Rion to be replaced by our poster who RPs as a pigeon is pretty great.


The Coooo! movement will sweep over MafiaNation, it can't be stopped!


----------



## Aries (May 11, 2020)

Platinum said:


> NGL, the hilarity of people freaking out about Rion rep'ing us at the heckin tournarino because it would show our community in a poor light, only for Rion to be replaced by our poster who RPs as a pigeon is pretty hilarious.





Its going to be a requirement next year to have a animal name or gimmick for nomination. Gotta show em how serious you are with those animal instincts. Ill be nominated in no time


----------



## Aries (May 11, 2020)

I think i have a good setup tho for this horror theme game. 20-25 players


----------



## Platinum (May 11, 2020)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> The Coooo! movement will sweep over MafiaNation, it can't be stopped!



Oko's fans are starting a movement. They are now known as the Cooo!mers in the Mafia Universe.


Aries said:


> Its going to be a requirement next year to have a animal name or gimmick for nomination. Gotta show em how serious you are with those animal instincts. Ill be nominated in no time



WPK vs Pou in a PETA cage match it is then. I don't think we have any more animal based posters.


----------



## Platinum (May 11, 2020)

And no, Vasto, you don't count. You are like Prince; whatever your name is currently doesn't matter. Your name is Vasto.


----------



## Aries (May 11, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Oko's fans are starting a movement. They are now known as the Cooo!mers in the Mafia Universe.
> 
> 
> WPK vs Pou in a PETA cage match it is then. I don't think we have any more animal based posters.



We had White Wolf but he left us. Thats about it. Their was also dragon d. Luffy. Legendarybeauty also had a snake motif which fits his gimmick of having a penis masquarading as a chick.  The animal kingdom era is rising


----------



## SinRaven (May 11, 2020)

Aries said:


> We had White Wolf but he left us. Thats about it. Their was also dragon d. Luffy. Legendarybeauty also had a snake motif which fits his gimmick of having a penis masquarading as a chick.  The animal kingdom era is rising


CAW!


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 11, 2020)

This is a spade and I will call it a spade


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 11, 2020)

Platinum said:


> And no, Vasto, you don't count. You are like Prince; whatever your name is currently doesn't matter. Your name is Vasto.



At this point I might call him Superman, he used that name for most of the time I knew him.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 11, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> At this point I might call him Superman, he used that name for most of the time I knew him.


He will always be Xx - DarkNation - xX


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2020)

Platinum said:


> And no, Vasto, you don't count. You are like Prince; whatever your name is currently doesn't matter. Your name is Vasto.


You just don't want me to tear everyone else apart.


SinRaven said:


> CAW!


You would no show.....>.>


WolfPrinceKouga said:


> He will always be Xx - DarkNation - xX


GET THE FUCKING NAME RIGHT!!!!


----------



## SinRaven (May 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You would no show.....>.>


CAW!!! (I signed up for three games this year and I showed up in all of them!!)


----------



## Magic (May 12, 2020)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> He will always be Xx - DarkNation - xX


"It's not a phase mom! "



Aries said:


> We had White Wolf but he left us. Thats about it. Their was also dragon d. Luffy. Legendarybeauty also had a snake motif which fits his gimmick of having a penis masquarading as a chick.  The animal kingdom era is rising


SupremeKage's furry kingdom, think his account is gone / name changed though. Rip


----------



## Aries (May 12, 2020)

RemChu said:


> "It's not a phase mom! "
> 
> 
> SupremeKage's furry kingdom, think his account is gone / name changed though. Rip



Didnt know he was a furry. Nf is truly a doggy dog world. Besides the anonymous mafia surprised no ones tried to slap together a animal based mafia. Have humans as mafia or serial killer


----------



## Nataly (May 12, 2020)

Aries said:


> Didnt know he was a furry. Nf is truly a doggy dog world. Besides the anonymous mafia surprised no ones tried to slap together a animal based mafia. Have humans as mafia or serial killer


wad had a sock puppet anonymous mafia where players were animals there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 12, 2020)

Nataly said:


> wad had a sock puppet anonymous mafia where players were animals there


That was the start of SupremeKages furry kingdom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (May 12, 2020)

Also just finished my horror mafia game set up

*Town*

1: *Dr. Loomis*
(Doctor) Each cycle protect a player from actions
(Psychiatrist) Target a player and lie detect them. Works once
- If deputy Dewey is killed or lynched you gain the ability to investigate players
(Halloween 2 ending) If a Serial Killer Mafia kills you. You take them with you

2: *Andy*
(Innocent Child) You can pm the host to reveal your alignment during the dayphase. Works once 
(Foster Family) You can target a player and become masons. Works once
(Childs play) you gain the following 1 shots
1-Hide behind a player for one cycle
2-Protect a player for one cycle
3- Target 1 indie and delay their actions

3: *Ash Williams*
(Chainsaw Vigilante) Target a player each cycle with a killshot
(Shotgun) Turn one of your kills into a super killshot
(Metal Gauntlet) Target a player and role/vote block them for a cycle. Works once

4: *Alice Johnson*

(The Dream Master) Every nightphase gain a one shot ability

(The Dream Child) Target one player thats been killed or lynched. Revive them. This ability can only be used by Alice and only once

(The Dream Warriors) You gain the following one shots

-Roleblock
-Doctor
-Investigation

5: *Deputy Dewey*
(Cop) Investigate a player at night and find out their alignment
(Hand gun) Vote block a player. Works once
(Body Guard) Protect one player from a kill shot. Works once

6: *Gale Weathers*
(Reporter) Choose player and find out who they targeted during the phase
(The Woodsboro Murders) When a Masked Killer or Indie has been killed or lynched you can activate this to reveal one clue about another player with same alignment. Works once
(Deputy Dewey) As long as hes alive in the game you have 2x vote power

7: *Randy Meeks*
(Comic Relief) You are immune to all actions that target you in the 1st cycle

(The Rules) aslong as you are alive players must play or meet game rule requirements or get role blocked 

(Horror Fanatic) When a Serial killer or indie activates a ability thats not a kill shot or passive you can copy it as a one shot. Works twice

8: *Alex Browning*
(Premonition) The first 2 actions that target you fail
(Deadly Premonition) When this is activated you can see who was targeted with a kill ans save them. Works once
(Cheating Death) You can protect a player from getting lynched. Only works once

9: *Tommy*
(Self Defense Kill) When this is activated the first kill that targets you in the cycle is redirected
(Killer Hallucinations) When a Masked Serial Killer is killed or lynched you gain one of their abilities as a one shot
(Making sure their dead) Prevent any player from stopping a lynch, tampering with the votes/gaining vote power or redirecting the lynch. Works once

10: *Laurie Strode*
(Final Girl) You can not be killed only lynched
(H20: 20 years later) Target 1 non kill action and retcon it. Works twice
(Halloween 2018) When Ash williams is killed or lynched you become the Vigilante

11: *Kirsty Cotton*
(Cenobite) If Pinhead tries to convert you, you will kill him and take his place as the new "Pinhead"
(Hellseeker) Target 5 players in the game. When ever they are killed or lynched gain a one shot ability. When all 5 are killed or lynched become immune to kill shots
(Deal with the devil) When a indie targets you with a action Redirect it to another player

12: *Jamie Lloyd*
(Return of Michael Myers) If Michael Myers, Dr Loomis, or Laurie Strode are killed or lynched you can copy one of their abilities. Works once
(Revenge of Michael Myers) 
Target a player with a kill shot. Works once
(Curse of Michael Myers)
Become Immune to all actions from the Masked Serial Killers for one cycle. Works omce

13: *Beverly Marsh*
(Rock Throw) Target a player and role block them for a cycle
(Cigarette Smoke) Become bulletproof one cycle. Works once
(Tomboy) When a town male player is killed you can activate this to copy one of their abilities as a one shot. Works Once

14: *Eddie and Richie*
("Best Friends) you have 2x vote power
(Medic) You can protect a player from a kill shot. Works twice
(Trashmouth) Target a player and steal their vote. Works twice

15: *Ben Denbrough*
(Silver) When this is activated all actions will miss you for one cycle
(Writer) 
(Psychic) When this is activated gain the investigation result used in the cycle. Works once
-Telepathy: give one player of your choosing the result of a investigation

16: *Kristen Parker*

(Dream Communicator) During the nightphase through the host can pick a player and communicate with them only in the nightphaae. Works twice

(The Dream Warriors) You have the following one shots
-Roland Kincaid - Super Strength: Become bulletproof
-Joey Crusel - Super sonic scream: Lie detect a player
-Will Stanton - The Wizard Master: Redirect all kill shots from the phase to any player
-Taryn White-Switchblades: Vote block a player

(Dream Puller) Target a player in the night and role block them for the phase

*Masked Serial Killers*

*Faction Kills*: Each cycle must use a different Masked Killer to perform a faction kill

Ghostface-Dayphase Kill
Leatherface-Janitor Kill
Michael Myers-Nightphase Kill
Jason Voorhees-Super Kill

17: *Ghostface*
(Billy and Stu) Increase your vote power by 2. Works twice
(Red Herring) You can make a fake lie detect

(Horror Trivia Call) When this is activated the host reveals 1 horror trivia question. The last 2 players who answer will get punished via
-role block
-vote block

(Copycat legacy Killer) When a Masked killer is killed or lynched. You can copy one of their abilities as a one shot aswell as gain their faction kill power


18: *Leatherface*

(Grandpa Sawyer) you can use one ability from a player thats been killed. Works twice

(Drayton Sawyer) You can use one ability from a player that has been been janitor killed by leatherface

(Nubbins Sawyer) Copy one ability from a player thats been lynched as a one shot. Works twice

(Edward Tex Sawyer) Target 1 player and find out their role. Works once


19: *Michael Myers*

(Stalk) Target a player at night and find out their alignment

(The Shape) You appear as town under investigations. 

(The Bogyman) Target 1 upcoming investigation or lie detect and negate it. Works once

(Fake "Michael Myers" Death) Target a player. When they are killed or lynched they will appear as either Ghostface, Michael or Jason. Works once

20: *Jason Voorhees*
(Pamela Voorhees) If one of the masked serial killers is killed you can activate this to gain a one shot kill
(Immortal) Killshots and role blocks have no effect on you. You can only be lynched
(Mamas Boy) Protect a Masked Serial Killer from actions for one cycle

(Crystal Lake) You can use Mamas boy a 2nd time. Works once

(Superhuman Strength) Negate an incoming action. Works twice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aries (May 12, 2020)

*Indies*

21: *Freddy Krueger*-You win when you have enough vote power to take over

(Nightmare Master) Every night phase gain +1 vote power. Lie detects have no effect on you. Kill shots and investigations have no effect on you during the nightphase. 

(Nightmare on Elmstreet 2) Target a player at night and hide behind them. All actions that target you during the dayphase target them instead aslong as they are alive. Works once

(Nightmare on Elmstreet) When this is activated you gain access to all the actions during the nightphase. You can change which players were targeted. Works once

(5 Nights at Freddys) Each nightphase target a player and face them at r/p/s. If you win gain a one shot ability

(Wes Cravens New Nightmare) Target an upcoming day action and redirect it to someone else. Works twice

(Freddy vs Jason) If Jason is alive take control of him and perform a super kill. Works once

22: *Pennywise*-When The Losers Club, Andy and Jamie have been killed or lynched you win. 

(Pennywise the dancing Clown) Each cycle copy one Anti town ability that is not a faction kill or cult ability as a one shot

(Fleshlights) When this is activated all actions that target you are redirected to someone else at random. Works twice

(Giant Spider) Redirect the lynch onto any player. Works once

(Fear itself) See an upcoming action and tamper with the result or make a fake write up action. Works twice

23: *Chucky*-You win when you have soul transfered with Andy or win by making it to final 8 or lower with the possession of jaimie or loser club player
(Childs Play) You gain the following one shots
-Investigate a player and find out their role
-Appear as town/immune to all lie detects for one cycle
-Target any player with a role block

(Bride of Chucky) Mason with any player. Aslong as your mason partner is alive in the game you cannot be killed or lynched. Copy any action that targets them as a one shot

(Soul Transfer) Every cycle you can target a player and if they are the losers club or jaimie take over their body. If you transfer with andy you win

(Cult of Chucky) Increase your vote power by +5 for one dayphase. Works once

24: *Angela*-you can win with town or win as indie by punishing 3 players who break the rules

(Angela) You start the game as "town". When a player breaks the "rules" your indie objective becomes to either to kill 3 players who have broken the rules to win the game or win with town

(Archery) Shoot an arrow at any player and vote block them for the dayphase. Works three times

(Judge, Jury and Executoner) you gain 1 kill shot per cycle when a player breaks "the rules"

(Judgement Kill) If a player accuses you of being mafia/scum or indie you gain a one shot janitor kill to use. Who ever you target will count as part of your indie kill count. Works once

(Identity theft) Who ever you kill with your judgement kill you will steal their role. Works once

25: *Pinhead-You win when you have majority vote. *
(Cenobite) Every cycle you can target a player and convert them gaining their abilities for yourself. This has no effect on Ash Williams, Laurie Strode, Alice Johnson, Freddy Krueger and Pennywise
(Unholy Kills) You can start performing kills once you convert 2 players 
(Immortal) you cannot be killed by regular killshots only super killed or lynched
(Chain manipulation) Target a player and role block them for a cycle
(Deception) Target a player and redirect their actions onto any player. Works twice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SinRaven (May 12, 2020)

MY MILKSHAKE BRINGS ALL THE BOYS TO THE YARD


----------



## Aries (May 12, 2020)

I think i can make quick horror movie themes games. That was supposed to be the era of "slasher films". It is the only non slasher film in there but what ever it fits. 

Sci-Fi Horror would be another good theme. Just using Alien/Predator/The Thing for ex for the films. 

Classic Horror with Dracula, Wolfman, The Invisible Man, Gillman, Frankenstein


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You just don't want me to tear everyone else apart.



You are the guy that gets worf'd to show how menacing the next arc villain is Vasto, you are guaranteed a round 1 loss.


----------



## Aries (May 15, 2020)

Happy Birthday Vastbro / @Mickey Mouse


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 15, 2020)

Happy bday supes


----------



## Nataly (May 15, 2020)

Happy birthday @Mickey Mouse


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 15, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Mickey Mouse


----------



## Karma (May 15, 2020)

Gratz mon

@Mickey Mouse


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 15, 2020)

happy birthday @Mickey Mouse


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2020)

Aries said:


> Happy Birthday Vastbro / @Mickey Mouse





Oddjutsu said:


> Happy bday supes





Nataly said:


> Happy birthday @Mickey Mouse





WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Happy Birthday @Mickey Mouse





Karma said:


> Gratz mon
> 
> @Mickey Mouse





Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> happy birthday @Mickey Mouse




Thanks ya. I will not spite ya for awhile now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (May 15, 2020)

Happy Bday @Mickey Mouse


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2020)

Legend said:


> Happy Bday @Mickey Mouse



Thanks Legend.


----------



## Didi (May 15, 2020)

Happy birthday vasto


----------



## SinRaven (May 15, 2020)

Happy birthday Vasto


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (May 15, 2020)

Happy birthday @Mickey Mouse


----------



## Nataly (May 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> . I will not spite ya for awhile now.


The key word here is 'for now'


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2020)

Happy birthday bruddah Vasto @Mickey Mouse


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2020)

Didi said:


> Happy birthday vasto





SinRaven said:


> Happy birthday Vasto





Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> Happy birthday @Mickey Mouse


Thank you very much my mafia people.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Happy birthday bruddah Vasto @Mickey Mouse


Good to have you around Remychu!!!


----------



## Platinum (May 16, 2020)

Happy Rage Day, Rage King Vasto.


----------



## Hidden (May 18, 2020)

Cooooo! (Okosan's championship game starts tomorrow hype)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SinRaven (May 18, 2020)

Okosan said:


> Cooooo! (Okosan's championship game starts tomorrow hype)


Caaaaw! (Good luck, Okosan! Make us proud!)


----------



## Nataly (May 18, 2020)

Okosan said:


> Cooooo! (Okosan's championship game starts tomorrow hype)


Good luck


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 18, 2020)

Okosan said:


> Cooooo! (Okosan's championship game starts tomorrow hype)


Cooooo! mania will rock the very foundations of MafiaNation!

Good luck to you! You're banished from NF mafia if you're mislynched d1 though, no pressure!


----------



## SinRaven (May 19, 2020)

"Coo! (Okosan does what he wants )" should be the slogan of Cooooo!-mania.


----------



## Platinum (May 19, 2020)

Okosan said:


> Cooooo! (Okosan's championship game starts tomorrow hype)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultra (May 21, 2020)

Anyone interested in playing an HxH game on TMF?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 21, 2020)

Ultra said:


> Anyone interested in playing an HxH game on TMF?


Sure why not.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 21, 2020)

@Ultra link me I can't find which game you mean


----------



## Laix (May 22, 2020)

hey hens



lockdown = i actually have time to finish this



give me like 2 weeks to finalise things. is there space to host?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 22, 2020)

Laix said:


> hey hens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one else is doing anything.


----------



## SinRaven (May 22, 2020)

Laix said:


> hey hens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HI HO XOXO

Nittys game is starting in a week and IDK when but Favourites is coming up soon as well


----------



## Legend (May 22, 2020)

A Laix game may pull me out of my hiatus pre faves


----------



## nfcnorth (May 22, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> HI HO XOXO
> 
> Nittys game is starting in a week and IDK when but Favourites is coming up soon as well


Pretty sure that is in July at the earliest since we have until June until favorite submissions and its going to take a while for the roles to be done. And the sign up mention July as the start date.


----------



## Laix (May 22, 2020)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> No one else is doing anything.



excellent 



SinRaven said:


> HI HO XOXO
> 
> Nittys game is starting in a week and IDK when but Favourites is coming up soon as well



yas nitty im here if you need a sub



Legend said:


> A Laix game may pull me out of my hiatus pre faves



as it SHOULD


----------



## Platinum (May 23, 2020)

Oh shit, what's up, laix?


----------



## Legend (May 23, 2020)

Laix said:


> yas nitty im here if you *need a sub*
> 
> 
> 
> as it SHOULD


Lewd

Sign me up


----------



## Laix (May 24, 2020)




----------



## SinRaven (May 24, 2020)

Laix dont disappear on us or I'll do the same!!


----------



## Magic (May 24, 2020)

Nice gfx design.


----------



## Laix (May 24, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Laix dont disappear on us or I'll do the same!!



i'm here to stay luv 



RemChu said:


> Nice gfx design.



thank you


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 24, 2020)

Laix joined the coolest group: the semi-retireds.

It allows us to show up whenever we feel like and play mafia whenever we feel like.


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 24, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Laix joined the coolest group: the semi-retireds.
> 
> It allows us to show up whenever we feel like and play mafia whenever we feel like.


Um everyone can do that


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 24, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Um everyone can do that



The fact you think that means you are not yet part of the group.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 24, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The fact you think that means you are not yet part of the group.


Thanks for the compliment


----------



## SinRaven (May 24, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Laix joined the coolest group: the semi-retireds.
> 
> It allows us to show up whenever we feel like and play mafia whenever we feel like.


It truly is the coolest group


----------



## Laix (May 24, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Laix joined the coolest group: the semi-retireds.
> 
> It allows us to show up whenever we feel like and play mafia whenever we feel like.



what an honour


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Chaos !!!


----------



## Magic (May 24, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Chaos !!!


Damn, I forgot all about him.


----------



## SinRaven (May 25, 2020)

Van harte gefeliciteerd @Chaos!


----------



## Chaos (May 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Chaos !!!





SinRaven said:


> Van harte gefeliciteerd @Chaos!



Thank you guys


----------



## Laix (May 25, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Chaos  <3


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 25, 2020)

Happy Birthday ya bastard @Chaos


----------



## Didi (May 25, 2020)

Fijne verjaardag @Chaos


----------



## nfcnorth (May 26, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Chaos


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (May 27, 2020)

belated happy birthday @Chaos


----------



## Hidden (May 27, 2020)

Cooo! (Alright Okosan has his next game he's going to run. He's going to do a second run of the setup with Mimes that Aries did during the Platinum Invitational. There were some mind game situations with that setup Okosan feels never really got explored with the low activity of that game)


----------



## Magic (May 28, 2020)

Chaos said:


> Thank you guys


Ah nice to see you still check in. Wishing you the best.


----------



## Sphyer (May 31, 2020)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

(Just dropping in to say hi )


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2020)

Sphyer said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> (Just dropping in to say hi )


----------



## Aries (May 31, 2020)

The King of Zzzzs and the artist formerly known as Sphyer has returned. Time for that main event push to the top


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 1, 2020)

Well well well, I have returned from the beyond. 

Hold the applause please.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 1, 2020)

Big Mom said:


> Well well well, I have returned from the beyond.
> 
> Hold the applause please.



Do your job as an oldfag and sign-up for the Laix game.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 1, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Do your job as an oldfag and sign-up for the Laix game.



I will think about. I didnt plan on staying too long this time, but if some interesting people are playing I may consider it.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 2, 2020)

Sphyer said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> (Just dropping in to say hi )


Sphyer-sensei!!


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 2, 2020)

Big Mom said:


> Well well well, I have returned from the beyond.
> 
> Hold the applause please.


Hiruzen!! I missed you


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 2, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Hiruzen!! I missed you


Missed you too. How have you been?


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 2, 2020)

Big Mom said:


> Missed you too. How have you been?


Doing great! How are you?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 4, 2020)

i feel so out of place sometimes :0

linlin is the best op char doe tru

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 4, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> i feel so out of place sometimes :0


Why? You're one of us just as much as the rest


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 4, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Why? You're one of us just as much as the rest



im just a newb with all these vets and stuff coming back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 4, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> im just a newb with all these vets and stuff coming back


You're a better player than most of those vets.


----------



## Didi (Jun 4, 2020)

Better than Sin, that's for sure


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 4, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> im just a newb with all these vets and stuff coming back


Most of them aren't shit now if they were ever anything good to begin with


----------



## Firaea (Jun 4, 2020)

Dropping by to say hello. 

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 4, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> You're a better player than most of those vets.



o

well idk about that

but i guess it was more of i don't know any of the vets or have memories of them but i have heard stories


----------



## Catamount (Jun 4, 2020)

Is that Law in Favs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 4, 2020)

Catamount said:


> Is that Law in Favs


Eddy-sensei is in Favs


----------



## Catamount (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Catamount (Jun 4, 2020)

Marco is lost tho


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 4, 2020)

Catamount said:


> Marco is lost tho


----------



## Catamount (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Aries (Jun 5, 2020)

Marco is still with us


We all lurk down here


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 5, 2020)

Firaea said:


> Dropping by to say hello.
> 
> Hope you're all doing well!


Wormo!!


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 5, 2020)

Catamount said:


>


Cat!!


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 5, 2020)

Firaea said:


> Dropping by to say hello.
> 
> Hope you're all doing well!



It's the wormo himself


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 5, 2020)

off topic i would like to see a valorant mafia game one day


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 5, 2020)

Is Valorant any good/fun?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 5, 2020)

i find it fun. if you like csgo i think you would like valorant. 

There are some cases where csgo is better though.

here is some fun gameplay with me and wad



(we are very loud)


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 5, 2020)

Alright nice I might try it somewhere in the next few years whenever I decide to get a PC


----------



## Catamount (Jun 5, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Cat!!


Birdie


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 6, 2020)

@WolfPrinceKouga nice flake on Ratchets game, real classy and respectful to the host


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 6, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> @WolfPrinceKouga nice flake on Ratchets game, real classy and respectful to the host


Is there a reason to bring this up here or are you just trying to start a fight?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 6, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Is there a reason to bring this up here or are you just trying to start a fight?


He knows why


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 6, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> He knows why


But I don't.

We're all flawed beings here and sometimes sign up for games we cannot participate in or otherwise can be less contributive than intended when signing up or even forget about a game or ignore it completely because other things are more important.

That doesn't excuse WPK, as he could've said something to Ratchet, but there is absolutely zero fucking need to witch hunt him here and I dont see the need to bring it up unless you're just trying to start something.


----------



## Magic (Jun 6, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> @WolfPrinceKouga nice flake on Ratchets game, real classy and respectful to the host


You okay man? I've been seeing you in a sour mood as of late.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 6, 2020)

RemChu said:


> You okay man? I've been seeing you in a sour mood as of late.


Yeah I'm good, been feeling a bit hard done by lately but nothing I will be silenced over


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 6, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Yeah I'm good, been feeling a bit hard done by lately but nothing I will be silenced over


Please dont let these online shenanigans affect you. Shake them off and remember why you're here in the first place: to have fun.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 6, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Please dont let these online shenanigans affect you. Shake them off and remember why you're here in the first place: to have fun.


Will do

But I am right


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 6, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Will do
> 
> But I am right


Being right doesnt matter that much.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 6, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Being right doesnt matter that much.


Not to you

Bonus round: I suspect you of throwing on purpose because you're in on this too


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 6, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Not to you
> 
> Bonus round: I suspect you of throwing on purpose because you're in on this too


Yes I am.

Here's the link to our secret discord where we discuss every step in our plan to ruin your mafia experience in every single game you're in.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 6, 2020)

I have no problems with losing like some people would lead you to believe, I'd just like it to be fair when I lose, the Alley game is a recent example


----------



## Melodie (Jun 6, 2020)

Everyone in the game was in the discord secret convo except odd and pesos


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 6, 2020)

We'll see


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 6, 2020)

I've said my piece, now all I have to do is wait for one of you to stan the wrong kpop group and then turn on the others in the resulting shitstorm.  

Happens everytime


----------



## Didi (Jun 6, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> I have no problems with losing like some people would lead you to believe, I'd just like it to be fair when I lose, the Alley game is a recent example



Actually I rigged that one from behind the scenes with the alleyminati discord


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 6, 2020)

Didi said:


> Actually I rigged that one from behind the scenes with the alleyminati discord


That's why you're the Alley Mafia MVP, beautiful work Didi


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 6, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> I've said my piece, now all I have to do is wait for one of you to stan the wrong kpop group and then turn on the others in the resulting shitstorm.
> 
> Happens everytime


(G)I-DLE is the fucking BEST


----------



## Melodie (Jun 6, 2020)

Guess he's the one in the secret convo group with the mods now


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 6, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> @WolfPrinceKouga nice flake on Ratchets game, real classy and respectful to the host


Imagine trying to berate someone for a flake, while in the middle of a tirade accusing a host of cheating and flaming them along with several players.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 6, 2020)

In other news, aren't we all like super hyped for Laix's game and Favourites?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 6, 2020)

Also Okosan's game! A very interesting set-up, please sign up so we can get it started!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Laix (Jun 6, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> (G)I-DLE is the fucking BEST



stan twice or im role assigning you generic



SinRaven said:


> In other news, aren't we all like super hyped for Laix's game and Favourites?



I’m excited to host it! I’ve got so much planned.


----------



## Magic (Jun 6, 2020)

Damn dude take this time to get yourself in a better place, been seeing you posting contrarian edgy stuff as of late, non stop. Just relax dude, this site isn't even super active. Like no point in getting worked up over this small stuff. 

Take it easy and take care.


----------



## Aries (Jun 6, 2020)

Thats it. Anime has peaked


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 6, 2020)

The big secret of internet mafia is that nobody gives enough of a shit about you to conspire against you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2020)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Imagine trying to berate someone for a flake, while in the middle of a tirade accusing a host of cheating and flaming them along with several players.


Whoa fuck you!.....I only did that 3 times!


----------



## Hero (Jun 7, 2020)

With Laix returning, I feel like I'm forced to host another mafia game.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jun 8, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The big secret of internet mafia is that nobody gives enough of a shit about you to conspire against you.


Tell that to cubey


----------



## Tiger (Jun 8, 2020)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Most of them aren't shit now if they were ever anything good to begin with



He means me.



Catamount said:


> Is that Law in Favs



Hiya Cat! 



WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Eddy-sensei is in Favs



Been a long time since I've seen that name. I often wonder if it's assumed my real name is Eddy.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 8, 2020)

i always thought your name was Tiger


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 8, 2020)

Alwaysmind said:


> Tell that to cubey



He was always such a square kind of guy....


----------



## Aries (Jun 8, 2020)

Sphyer said:


> He was always such a square kind of guy....



Hes with God now. Riding with horses


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 8, 2020)

Did Cubey get involved in another shitstorm recently


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 8, 2020)

Aries said:


> Hes with God now. Riding with horses



Maybe he'll get reincarnated again as a cylinder


----------



## Aries (Jun 8, 2020)

Sphyer said:


> Maybe he'll get reincarnated again as a cylinder



If anime has taught me anything is that heroes never truly die. Maybe his son square will inherit the will of Cube in the timeskip of NF Mafia. Saving us from the Coney "D. Uchiha" Sousuke


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 8, 2020)

Aries said:


> If anime has taught me anything is that heroes never truly die. Maybe his son square will inherit the will of Cube in the timeskip of NF Mafia. Saving us from the Coney "D. Uchiha" Sousuke



The Will of 3D. exists in all Cubes. It was simply a matter of time before the ages would decide this final showdown that's been foreshadowed for 800 years of Mafia.


----------



## Aries (Jun 8, 2020)

Sphyer said:


> The Will of 3D. exists in all Cubes. It was simply a matter of time before the ages would decide this final showdown that's been foreshadowed for 800 years of Mafia.



Indeed, when that time comes the mafia world would go into dissaray. When Rocks D. Homestuck was purged from this site the nf mod government erased his cube like atrocities... Some say the will of 3D still lives on... It is a cursed existence that haunts us all. We can only hope who ever finds that treasure is the one Cub3y D. Rogers is looking for


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 8, 2020)

One more person needed for Oko's game!

!


----------



## Catamount (Jun 8, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Hiya Cat!


Lawl


----------



## Catamount (Jun 8, 2020)

I imagine Law being name irl and him being very strict
Like can I please have some sugar in this tea, there are 3 tea packs in it
NO


----------



## Tiger (Jun 8, 2020)

Catamount said:


> I imagine Law being name irl and him being very strict
> Like can I please have some sugar in this tea, there are 3 tea packs in it
> NO



Hi I'm Jeremy, I named myself Law a day or two after he was introduced in OP. And I *probably* should have gone into law or law enforcement many years ago, because I think I'd be good at it. However, I'm currently back at school earning a degree in BA, with my sights set on becoming a CPA. Sophie, my little girl, is 7 months old.

I'm a lot less structured in RL than NF. More goofy than serious. NF was always my place to be combative.

I think that's more personal in one post than I've been in ten years.


----------



## Laix (Jun 8, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Hi I'm Jeremy, I named myself Law a day or two after he was introduced in OP. And I *probably* should have gone into law or law enforcement many years ago, because I think I'd be good at it. However, I'm currently back at school earning a degree in BA, with my sights set on becoming a CPA. Sophie, my little girl, is 7 months old.
> 
> I'm a lot less structured in RL than NF. More goofy than serious. NF was always my place to be combative.
> 
> I think that's more personal in one post than I've been in ten years.



omg you had a baby? congratulations 

still think about the quote in my sig regularly x


----------



## Laix (Jun 8, 2020)

also,



SIX PLACES TO GO GUYS THEN WE ARE SET



promote it, share it, stream it


----------



## Tiger (Jun 8, 2020)

I haven't viewed sigs in so long I honestly forgot they existed.


----------



## Magic (Jun 8, 2020)

Lol forgot this g renamed to tiger. Lmao.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 8, 2020)

Oh yeah, and tigers are just my favorite animal. Since I was 3. Means more to me than a concept or an anime I haven't read in 2 years... Just weird for people who knew the name Law so long. I always found it weird when people changed their name after a long ass time, too.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 9, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Been a long time since I've seen that name. I often wonder if it's assumed my real name is Eddy.


Technically you last saw it when I submitted you for Favorites

I think I actually interacted with you when you still had the name, in my early KC days. I'm probably the only one who remembers it though, other than maybe mah boy Blacksmoke @RemChu


----------



## Didi (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm shook that Law's name is Jeremy, honestly thought it was Eddie


----------



## Catamount (Jun 9, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Hi I'm Jeremy, I named myself Law a day or two after he was introduced in OP. And I *probably* should have gone into law or law enforcement many years ago, because I think I'd be good at it. However, I'm currently back at school earning a degree in BA, with my sights set on becoming a CPA. Sophie, my little girl, is 7 months old.
> 
> I'm a lot less structured in RL than NF. More goofy than serious. NF was always my place to be combative.
> 
> I think that's more personal in one post than I've been in ten years.




Going back to get a degree you dropped out on for some reason is probably one of the best experiences you can give yourself in this life. I can relate to it as well 

And naming your girl Sophie is like announcing the world how much you love her, cuddle, little princess and spoil with all this world has to offer to a child which we didn't have. Cause sounds like it. 


PS: consider nf modding ur enforcement kek u survived


Tiger said:


> Oh yeah, and tigers are just my favorite animal. Since I was 3. Means more to me than a concept or an anime I haven't read in 2 years.


----------



## Trinity (Jun 9, 2020)

@Tiger its trin, just wanted to say it’s good to see you <3 congrats on the kiddo


----------



## Tiger (Jun 9, 2020)

Yeah she's great ^^

Hi Trin!


----------



## Tiger (Jun 9, 2020)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Technically you last saw it when I submitted you for Favorites
> 
> I think I actually interacted with you when you still had the name, in my early KC days. I'm probably the only one who remembers it though, other than maybe mah boy Blacksmoke @RemChu



Rem is Blacksmoke?

And yeah, I remember the old days. I'm sure VBD is still sore I beat him in Tournament 1.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 9, 2020)

So I've been learning Spanish with duolingo and I wanted to speed up the process. Clearly the solution was to do the thing I did to learn English: read a bunch of stuff I like in that language. Sivh as manga.

I needed a giant manga that I was interested in and that had easy to find chapters in Spanish.

So now I'm about 150 chapters into Tower of God. Completely addicted (and it's helping improve my Spanish really fast too).

It has a bunch of great characters and a very original plot. The downside is that the design of the places is kind of lame (everything is a generic field or a flying ship or a generic city), so the characters make or break it (kind of like Bleach). But the general lore of the tower is very interesting.

It's a bit of a coincidence that I started reading it at the same time the anime is getting popular, but it actually isn't because I got interested because of the anime trailer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Jun 9, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So I've been learning Spanish with duolingo and I wanted to speed up the process. Clearly the solution was to do the thing I did to learn English: read a bunch of stuff I like in that language. Sivh as manga.
> 
> I needed a giant manga that I was interested in and that had easy to find chapters in Spanish.
> 
> ...



wtf your avatar I literally just picked up Celeste yesterday


----------



## Didi (Jun 9, 2020)

and beat it today (or well, got to the summit, ofc there's more optional stuff to do) cuz I got immediately hella hooked, great game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Jun 9, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Rem is Blacksmoke?



bro he changed names like 7-9 years ago, you didn't know for all that time?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 9, 2020)

Oh yes Celeste.

It's fantastic. I've been playing it since March.

Already beat all the A, B and C versions of levels and I'm almost done beating Chapter 9.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 9, 2020)

I recently recorded myself beating one of the post-game levels. It was so hard I felt like I had to register the moment I actually beat it.


Most glorious 40 seconds of my gaming career there.

Currently at 13k deaths and counting overall. But it's worth it.


----------



## Didi (Jun 9, 2020)

bruh I'm at 2k deaths and I only just cleared the Summit

though I also feel my controller sucks (might just be me sucking), so many times I swear I did up+left/right and he just does up, or the opposite

but it's all good, was worth the experience

I just know right now that I'm straight up not gonna clear this game 100%
like the shit from your video: yeah nah it's NOT happening

I'm just gonna clear strawberries and B-sides where I can (I don't even know yet what C-sides are), try to find the other hearts (I somehow found 2 on my own already) and when I'm satisfied I'm done





also can I just quick shoutout that level 4 fucking sucks and it's mechanics blow (pun intended)
thank god it was followed up by the superb level 5


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 9, 2020)

That's the thing, though. The learning curve of this game is so flawless that by the time you are done with the B-sides, the C ones will feel manageable. No level is too hard to beat, it just takes more trial and error (tho the one I posted is an outlier, rooms that take more than 100 tries to beat are rare).

You will find that the first couple B sides are not that hard after you clear the strawberries.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 9, 2020)

Did RemChu have username Blacksmoke?


----------



## Didi (Jun 9, 2020)

maybe maybe, we'll see

though I will add, a major flaw of this game is that is clearly recognizes that binoculars help to scout out long levels so you don't have to completely trial&error 1 jump progress at a time...... yet refuse to use them for like 90% of the long levels


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 9, 2020)

They say Celeste is "the hardest game that wants you to beat it".

The game is designed to turn everyone who plays it into a god of platforming. If they want to.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 9, 2020)

Didi said:


> maybe maybe, we'll see
> 
> though I will add, a major flaw of this game is that is clearly recognizes that binoculars help to scout out long levels so you don't have to completely trial&error 1 jump progress at a time...... yet refuse to use them for like 90% of the long levels



Yeah I agree. Though I don't use binoculars that much. Even if you know what is ahead it's hard to figure out what to do until you get killed by it.


----------



## Didi (Jun 9, 2020)

also I'm pretty sure I died 100+ times on the section between flag 2 and flag 1 on the summit, that shit was fucking hard. Mostly because of that one fucking sideways springboard jump that goes long and high and you have to be careful not to bonk and need both dashes perfectly, goddamn


----------



## Didi (Jun 9, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Yeah I agree. Though I don't use binoculars that much. Even if you know what is ahead it's hard to figure out what to do until you get killed by it.



Hmm, no, once I see something I almost always know what the game wants me to do. Which is why I get frustrated when I don't get more than a split second look at it. The original badeline chase sequence in old city frustrated me too for the same reason, because I couldn't just stand still and see "okay this section wants this", I had to just go go go

tho I did enjoy that section overall, one of the better bosses.

I want to say, I mostly didn't enjoy the bosses either tbh. 

Tentacle monsters were gr8
Badeline old city was pretty neat
Badeline final showdown was awesome until it took wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too long and I with each room I was just like HOW IS THIS STILL NOT OVER
Oshiro was okay I guess in hindsight but annoying
random snowball was just annoying


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 9, 2020)

Didi said:


> also I'm pretty sure I died 100+ times on the section between flag 2 and flag 1 on the summit, that shit was fucking hard. Mostly because of that one fucking sideways springboard jump that goes long and high and you have to be careful not to bonk and need both dashes perfectly, goddamn



Oh, you sweet summer child.


----------



## Didi (Jun 9, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Oh, you sweet summer child.



I fucking know dude, that's why I already accepted I'm not 100%ing this game

I know that goes against the message, but I know my limits on platformers.

I completed Super Meat Boy main shit too but fuck me I did not 100% the b-sides, I am not cool enough for that shit.


----------



## Didi (Jun 9, 2020)

I could throw a 1000 hours on that shit and I wouldn't get it.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 9, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So I've been learning Spanish with duolingo and I wanted to speed up the process. Clearly the solution was to do the thing I did to learn English: read a bunch of stuff I like in that language. Sivh as manga.
> 
> I needed a giant manga that I was interested in and that had easy to find chapters in Spanish.
> 
> ...


Hail the great Rak Wrathraiser!!

Tower of God is amazing! You're in for a wild ride. It has such an great and diverse cast and the lore is indeed so interesting. It really draws you into the story. I get what you say about the environmental design, but I honestly dont mind it. 
Sometimes it can get a little confusing though, and with so many characters I tend to forget who is when I haven't read it for a while, but I now reread it like four times (when I wanted to catch up again) and honestly it gets better every single time. 

Androssi is best girl! 

Also that's a very interesting and smart way to learn a new language. I should try it out too sometime. Want to pick up Spanish again as well, so perhaps I'll do it this way.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 9, 2020)

Yeah I agree the enemies in this game are kind of annoying.

I hate the tentacle monsters though, like they are good design-wise but they were to hard the first time I played Temple.

Oshiro is fine though C-side Oshiro is cancer.

Snowballs are whatever.

I agree the final boss is too long though it's fucking epic.


----------



## Hidden (Jun 9, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I recently recorded myself beating one of the post-game levels. It was so hard I felt like I had to register the moment I actually beat it.
> 
> 
> Most glorious 40 seconds of my gaming career there.
> ...


Coooo! (Literally the level Okosan is working through right now)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 9, 2020)

Didi said:


> I fucking know dude, that's why I already accepted I'm not 100%ing this game
> 
> I know that goes against the message, but I know my limits on platformers.
> 
> I completed Super Meat Boy main shit too but fuck me I did not 100% the b-sides, I am not cool enough for that shit.



I'm 100% the levels and the regular strawberries but then I'll stop because the next step is golden strawberries which require you to do full levels with 0 deaths.

Like fuck no I'm not doing that. I see people talking about them online and they spend weeks of practicing to do each level. I canprobably do it, but at that point it's just not worth the effort.

But as long as it's just beating levels for the first time I'll beat anything the game throws at me.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 9, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Hail the great Rak Wrathraiser!!
> 
> Tower of God is amazing! You're in for a wild ride. It has such an great and diverse cast and the lore is indeed so interesting. It really draws you into the story. I get what you say about the environmental design, but I honestly dont mind it.
> Sometimes it can get a little confusing though, and with so many characters I tend to forget who is when I haven't read it for a while, but I now reread it like four times (when I wanted to catch up again) and honestly it gets better every single time.
> ...



Yeah Rak and Androssi are great.

But my favorite char is Khun. I could read 500 chapters of just Khun outsmarting people over and over. He's incredible.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 9, 2020)

Okosan said:


> Coooo! (Literally the level Okosan is working through right now)



Good luck on your climb, bird.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 9, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Yeah Rak and Androssi are great.
> 
> But my favorite char is Khun. I could read 500 chapters of just Khun outsmarting people over and over. He's incredible.


Khun is justifiably everyone's favourite character.


----------



## Didi (Jun 9, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Yeah I agree the enemies in this game are kind of annoying.
> 
> I hate the tentacle monsters though, like they are good design-wise but they were to hard the first time I played Temple.
> 
> ...



interesting, I like the tentacle monsters the most because they're the boss that most have interaction with the level, plus I feel like while you can also boop snowball and oshiro on the noggin, it felt most intuitive with these guys, just a soft jump and then BOOP


I really loved temple overall though, probably my favourite area. that or old town


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 9, 2020)

Didi said:


> interesting, I like the tentacle monsters the most because they're the boss that most have interaction with the level, plus I feel like while you can also boop snowball and oshiro on the noggin, it felt most intuitive with these guys, just a soft jump and then BOOP
> 
> 
> I really loved temple overall though, probably my favourite area. that or old town



It's possible you are better at this than me, tbh. Took me AGES to learn the timing of booping Oshiro's head

Or maybe you are better at timing based stuff, which is what usually gives me the most trouble. I don't suffer as much in levels where things are standing still and I gotta make perfect dashes and stuff.


----------



## Didi (Jun 9, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's possible you are better at this than me, tbh. Took me AGES to learn the timing of booping Oshiro's head
> 
> Or maybe you are better at timing based stuff, which is what usually gives me the most trouble. I don't suffer as much in levels where things are standing still and I gotta make perfect dashes and stuff.



Nah I don't think I'm better at timing based stuff, besides summit most of my deaths are in the hotel because fuck those moving ghosts lol


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 9, 2020)

On a sidenote, I fucking love the music of this game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Jun 9, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> On a sidenote, I fucking love the music of this game.



how did you literally post the one I was listening to already you fuckin WITCH

BURN HIM


----------



## Firaea (Jun 9, 2020)

Shizune said:


> Laix recently came back as well and is hosting his first game in ages. You should consider signing up. It'll be a proper veterans' affair.



I doubt I'd be active enough to play a mafia game. 



SinRaven said:


> Wormo!!





Lord Genome said:


> It's the wormo himself






I'm amazed that so many of you are still active here. It's been, what, 10 years?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 9, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Rem is Blacksmoke?
> 
> And yeah, I remember the old days. I'm sure VBD is still sore I beat him in Tournament 1.


I thought you knew Rem=Blacksmoke as you were there about the time he got the change which was 2012-2013 IIRC? His personality is rather distinctive.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 9, 2020)

I dunno man. What was in 12/13? You sure I was still doing KC stuff?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 9, 2020)

Tiger said:


> I dunno man. What was in 12/13? You sure I was still doing KC stuff?


Blacksmoke/Rem was part of the mafia community at that time.


----------



## Laix (Jun 9, 2020)

yes @Oddjutsu please consider signing up again, it'll be a really fun game and i think the misunderstanding can be put behind everyone!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 10, 2020)

You can be sure that Laix won't cheat you in favor of me. They're already planning to give Hero the means to screw me over


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 10, 2020)

Firaea said:


> I'm amazed that so many of you are still active here. It's been, what, 10 years?


I just got out of retirement but I'll go back into retirement after Favourites I guess.

I think for as long as NF exists (or well, for as long as mafia games will be played here, since I dont visit other sections) I will keep coming back every once in a while.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 10, 2020)

Shizune said:


> why are u planning to go back into retirement


Because otherwise I'd spend too much time here. There are tons things that I want/need to spend time on too. Mafia is too much of a distraction


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 10, 2020)

Shizune said:


> that’s some BS


You just dont want me gone and I honestly cant blame you


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 10, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Because otherwise I'd spend too much time here. There are tons things that I want/need to spend time on too. Mafia is too much of a distraction


I feel this way too a lot, and then slank/go on hiatus for a time but I always have come back.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 10, 2020)

*randomly pops up*



*disappears again*


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 10, 2020)

>.>

<.<


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 10, 2020)

How are you Waffles?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 10, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> How are you Waffles?



I've been good. Just same old, same old as always. 

How have you been, Sin ?


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 10, 2020)

Jeroen said:


> I've been good. Just same old, same old as always.
> 
> How have you been, Sin ?


Yeah you're still old. True. 

I've been doing great! Made some of my dreams come true and working on the next few ones!


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 10, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Yeah you're still old. True.
> 
> I've been doing great! Made some of my dreams come true and working on the next few ones!



Me being old will never stop being a thing, will it.... 

Nice to hear you're making dreams come true and that you're doing great.


----------



## Nataly (Jun 10, 2020)

@Jeroen welcome back


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 10, 2020)

Jeroen said:


> Me being old will never stop being a thing, will it....
> 
> Nice to hear you're making dreams come true and that you're doing great.


Please stay for a bit and play in Favorites or Laix's Manga Mashup! You know you want it!!


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 10, 2020)

Nataly said:


> @Jeroen welcome back



I wouldn't consider it me being "back", but thanks anyways.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 10, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Please stay for a bit and play in Favorites or Laix's Manga Mashup! You know you want it!!



> playing mafia

Whether I want to, or not, isn't the problem. 
Whether I'll stick around long enough, now that would be the problem.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 10, 2020)

Jeroen said:


> > playing mafia
> 
> Whether I want to, or not, isn't the problem.
> Whether I'll stick around long enough, now that would be the problem.


Why??


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 10, 2020)

Jeroen said:


> > playing mafia
> 
> Whether I want to, or not, isn't the problem.
> Whether I'll stick around long enough, now that would be the problem.


Good, stay retired old man.

_Without you around there's no one to remember about MPG..._


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 10, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Why??



Because I've kinda stopped being interested in NF as a whole.
Just dropped by today out of boredom and curiosity to see if NF was still around.

I still need a life lol.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 10, 2020)

Jeroen said:


> Because I've kinda stopped being interested in NF as a whole.
> Just dropped by today out of boredom and curiosity to see if NF was still around.
> 
> I still need a life lol.


I get it. Wish it could be different. Glad you stopped by though!


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 10, 2020)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Good, stay retired old man.
> 
> _Without you around there's no one to remember about MPG..._



MoosePrinceGooba will never be forgotten, WPK.

Even if I'm not here, I'll still remember it till the day I die.
I'm old though, so give it a few years. 

Also, nice to see you posting.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 10, 2020)

Really love this oldfag-of-the-day thing we've got going on lately.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 10, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I get it. Wish it could be different. Glad you stopped by though!



You're giving up way too easily. 
Bad RayRay.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 10, 2020)

Jeroen said:


> MoosePrinceGooba will never be forgotten, WPK.
> 
> Even if I'm not here, I'll still remember it till the day I die.
> I'm old though, so give it a few years.
> ...


I was going through a phase, alright....

I've always took breaks, and I've played more games on MU than on here these past two years, but this will always be my mafia home. I was forged in the fires of weaboo rage.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 10, 2020)

Jeroen said:


> You're giving up way too easily.
> Bad RayRay.


Do you want me to offer you a BJ instead to stay?

Because I would do it.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 10, 2020)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I was going through a phase, alright....
> 
> I've always took breaks, and I've played more games on MU than on here these past two years, but this will always be my mafia home. I was forged in the fires of weaboo rage.



And I was there for that phase and will never let you forget. 

Yeah I know the feeling... kind of.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 10, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Do you want me to offer you a BJ instead to stay?
> 
> Because I would do it.



You would offer the BJ, but would you actually give it ? 

No BJ is needed though. >.>


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 10, 2020)

Jeroen said:


> You would offer the BJ, but would you actually give it ?
> 
> No BJ is needed though. >.>


Yes I would. Dont underestimate my sluttiness.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 10, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Yes I would. Dont underestimate my sluttiness.



It's been so long that I almost thought you were a pure maiden....


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 10, 2020)

Jeroen said:


> It's been so long that I almost thought you were a pure maiden....


Still think I'm Sinata huh <.<


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 10, 2020)

Shizune said:


> @Jeroen Pleeease come sign up for Laix's game! It's kind of a vet reunion and it wouldn't be right without you



I wouldn't be able to guarantee me actually showing up, so thanks, but no. 



SinRaven said:


> Still think I'm Sinata huh <.<



Yes.
Yes indeed.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 10, 2020)

@Didi 
I missed you too.


----------



## Didi (Jun 10, 2020)

I've missed rating you old Jeroen


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 10, 2020)

Didi said:


> I've missed rating you old Jeroen



You made that clear, yes. >.>
Could have at least switched it up a little though.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Catamount (Jun 10, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Still think I'm Sinata huh <.<


I will use this name somewhere for some new char for sure. Too much kek to waste.


----------



## Laix (Jun 10, 2020)

rofffffl  how are u @Jeroen


----------



## Catamount (Jun 10, 2020)

@SinRaven


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 10, 2020)

Catamount said:


> @SinRaven


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 10, 2020)

Guys I read over 20 chapters of ToG today.

Only stopped cuz I had online classes and also needed to help my family with washing the groceries. Or I might have read more.

I need an intervention.

Workshop Battle arc so good.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 10, 2020)

Why doesn't this thing have a mafia game? It's a travesty.

Once I'm done reading the manga I'm making a mafia game.


----------



## Firaea (Jun 10, 2020)

@Jeroen you're alive


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 10, 2020)

Hey Waffles how u doin


----------



## Tiger (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm learning advanced Excel right now, and I have to say...this shit would have been legendarily helpful in running Favorites.

Literally one click of a button saving twenty minutes of typing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 10, 2020)

Tiger said:


> I'm learning advanced Excel right now, and I have to say...this shit would have been legendarily helpful in running Favorites.
> 
> Literally one click of a button saving twenty minutes of typing.



What stuff are you referring to, specifically?

I've used a lot of Excel things for mafia and other game-related projects before but maybe you thought of something I didn't.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 11, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Why doesn't this thing have a mafia game? It's a travesty.
> 
> Once I'm done reading the manga I'm making a mafia game.


Yes!!! 100% playing it!


----------



## Legend (Jun 11, 2020)

Hello Buttholes


----------



## Tiger (Jun 11, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Why doesn't this thing have a mafia game? It's a travesty.
> 
> Once I'm done reading the manga I'm making a mafia game.



There has been a ToG mafia game before. I've only watched the anime, but it's good and will probably get signups.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> What stuff are you referring to, specifically?
> 
> I've used a lot of Excel things for mafia and other game-related projects before but maybe you thought of something I didn't.



Database, pivot tables, flash fill, individual worksheets for every player linking to a summary sheet with vlookup and hyperlinks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 11, 2020)

Tiger said:


> There has been a ToG mafia game before. I've only watched the anime, but it's good and will probably get signups.
> 
> 
> 
> Database, pivot tables, flash fill, individual worksheets for every player linking to a summary sheet with vlookup and hyperlinks.



oh hey that's my job currently

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 11, 2020)

anyone watching the ps5 stream

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jun 11, 2020)

Was glorious, now gimme a price


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 11, 2020)

router ps5 lol


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 11, 2020)

@SinRaven do you play on Na or eu for LoR


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 12, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> @SinRaven do you play on Na or eu for LoR


EU!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 12, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> EU!



aw i play on NA. I do have an EU account but all I have are budget decks there


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 12, 2020)

I've been playing TFT though, I will probably get back to LoR after I finish climbing in league


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 12, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> aw i play on NA. I do have an EU account but all I have are budget decks there


Sad. Cant play on NA since I only play on mobile anyways and dont even know if it's possible to select another server on it. :/


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2020)

When the fuck did waffles come back?


----------



## Didi (Jun 12, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> I've been playing TFT though, I will probably get back to LoR after I finish climbing in league



TFT gang!
I hit diamond last split, hope I can do it again with the new semi-set


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 12, 2020)

Didi said:


> TFT gang!
> I hit diamond last split, hope I can do it again with the new semi-set


ayy i only got as far as plat but this new set is also kinda fun. 

So far i like star guardians/sorc and teemo builds lol. 



SinRaven said:


> Sad. Cant play on NA since I only play on mobile anyways and dont even know if it's possible to select another server on it. :/



ah nah, you can't. You have to get an NA account somehow (this was a pain for me cause i tried signing up in eu for an account it would send me back to NA. Eventually I just borrowed an eu account of someone who no longer plays)

I used to play Ezreal decks to climb but i love shadow isles decks. Hecarim and Elise especially specified decks


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 12, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> ah nah, you can't. You have to get an NA account somehow (this was a pain for me cause i tried signing up in eu for an account it would send me back to NA. Eventually I just borrowed an eu account of someone who no longer plays)
> 
> I used to play Ezreal decks to climb but i love shadow isles decks. Hecarim and Elise especially specified decks


Sad. Maybe by the time I get a new PC and new internet there will be another way for us to play together~

I only recently started playing Shadow Isles decks (the aforementioned Hecarim/Kalista Epheremal deck and a Elise endure deck) and really enjoy them. Probably my favourite region at the moment.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 12, 2020)

Haven't played TFT in a while


----------



## Melodie (Jun 12, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Sad. Maybe by the time I get a new PC and new internet there will be another way for us to play together~
> 
> I only recently started playing Shadow Isles decks (the aforementioned Hecarim/Kalista Epheremal deck and a Elise endure deck) and really enjoy them. Probably my favourite region at the moment.



Scum


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 12, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Sad. Maybe by the time I get a new PC and new internet there will be another way for us to play together~
> 
> I only recently started playing Shadow Isles decks (the aforementioned Hecarim/Kalista Epheremal deck and a Elise endure deck) and really enjoy them. Probably my favourite region at the moment.



ive been playing tft on mobile actually. I should try LoR but with hearthstone and other card games i prefer pc.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 12, 2020)

too many games to play and i spend it on valorant and tft


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 12, 2020)

still playing persona 5 royal and last of us 2 comes out soon


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2020)

Hhhhhhmmmmm


----------



## Aries (Jun 12, 2020)

With mr. Waffles back it only confirms 1 thing... Marco returns next year. Dont @me when it happens


----------



## Laix (Jun 12, 2020)

Shizune said:


> WHERE'S @Laix
> 
> 
> AHHHHHHHHH



He a slave to this pussy, call me master
Real wet, I said, "Slurp it like it's pasta"
They get nervous when it's Nicki on the roster (Rrr)


----------



## Didi (Jun 12, 2020)

@Dragon D. Luffy Hey man, hope you're okay, shit is getting truly crazy there with Bolsonaro with what I'm hearing


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 12, 2020)

Shizune said:


> WHERE'S @Laix
> 
> 
> AHHHHHHHHH


Nicki always be so fire in her features, and somehow makes Tekashi bearable.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 12, 2020)

OMG I literally just was thinking "I haven't seen Nitty stan Nicki for a while" and really needed a dosis of it tbh. Just was listening to her as well.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 12, 2020)

Didi said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy Hey man, hope you're okay, shit is getting truly crazy there with Bolsonaro with what I'm hearing



I'm okay. Just locked in home 24/7.


----------



## Nataly (Jun 12, 2020)

Happy Birthday @God


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 12, 2020)

happy birthday cubey


----------



## Didi (Jun 12, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm okay. Just locked in home 24/7.



so what are the chances of him bringing the military dictatorship back? heard there was lots of unrest and him flirting with the idea even more than before


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 12, 2020)

You know what I live about Legends of Runeterra is that a lot of the times I lose I still feel like I had a fun an exciting match and was really enjoying the tango of cards with my opponents.

That and that sometimes people insta-surrender, especially when facing my Teemo deck.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 12, 2020)

Didi said:


> so what are the chances of him bringing the military dictatorship back? heard there was lots of unrest and him flirting with the idea even more than before



Beats me. People have been talking this subject non-stop since 2013.

He certainly wants it but the biggest issue is that the previous dictatorship was justified by a need to fight against the Soviet Union's influence. Here there is no cold war and the right is already in power, so a coup would only be to give Bolsonaro absolute power.

The military leaders temselves don't seen fond of the idea. Then again, every time the supreme court makes a move against Bolsonaro, one of them says something implying there could be a coup. They seem like the minority though.

I'm more worried about common citizens forming armed militias. Or the police rebelling. Or both. The military might be too much of wusses to try to stop them.

I'm not sure how many people would actually go out and fight with weapons to make their president more powerful, though. The situation is pretty heated already, with him and his family being investigated for corruption, and only a handful cases of that happened (i. e. a few days ago one guy entered a TV network building and took a journalist hostage). Right now there are way more people protesting against the government than for it.

Maybe an actual impeachment voting would get Bolsonaro fans to rebel, but maybe not. I do feel like we will get to the impeachment in the next few months, so we'll see.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 12, 2020)

For example today one general who is part of the federal government said "there won't be a coup, as long as the left doesn't stretch it".

But in the meantime Bolsonaro is getting more and more radical and commiting more and more crimes so the stretch is inevitable. He is being investigated for like 4 different things right now.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 12, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> You know what I live about Legends of Runeterra is that a lot of the times I lose I still feel like I had a fun an exciting match and was really enjoying the tango of cards with my opponents.
> 
> That and that sometimes people insta-surrender, especially when facing my Teemo deck.



teemo deck is the most hilarious deck i play with just cause theres been so many games where i should have lost but i won cause they drew a shroom


----------



## Tiger (Jun 12, 2020)

Do you have to know League to play LoR?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 12, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Do you have to know League to play LoR?



nah but it is fun to know the lore. If you like card games you might like LoR


----------



## Tiger (Jun 12, 2020)

I like card games, but dislike League. I played WH40K's deck-building pvp game, but it got boring. I used to be quite good at MtG, but preferred group games to duels. I like making surprising and creative decks.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 12, 2020)

Shizune said:


> Hi @Tiger  how's fatherhood



I'm currently typing this with an adorable little girl fast asleep on my shoulder with Tigger overalls on. So I'm gonna say A+ would recommend.

How's my favorite Nicki fan?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 12, 2020)

Tiger said:


> I like card games, but dislike League. I played WH40K's deck-building pvp game, but it got boring. I used to be quite good at MtG, but preferred group games to duels. I like making surprising and creative decks.



yeah the only similarities with league and legends of runeterra are the characters and i guess the use of champions. LoR actually has a lot of lore if youre into that. 

the one caveat maybe is that LoR is still too new so you can maybe play it for a month or two and be bored of it cause theres not thaat much cards/decks to play around. (meta for me sometimes is a little stale) but if you play it casually its fun.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 12, 2020)

Games like that often have the problem of making 100 or 1000 cards when they should be making 10,000 or more.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 12, 2020)

i dont want say its similar to hearthstone because the gameplay isnt the same but it has the same feel i guess.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 12, 2020)

although i find LoR more balanced than Hearth. There is some elements of RNG but it doesn't fuck you over too completely i think.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 12, 2020)

Have you guys played Dominion? Been one of my addictions for the past 2 years or so.

It's a physical card game but there's an online version.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 12, 2020)

Haven't heard of it before but at quick glance it looks interesting and looks like something my tabletop friends and I might be interested in.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 12, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Haven't heard of it before but at quick glance it looks interesting and looks like something my tabletop friends and I might be interested in.



Yeah I got into it through my mafia syndicate friends and they are into that kind of stuff.

It's a deck based card game but the catch is that you always start with a lame deck and you build your deck during the match by buying cards from the table. Every game has 10 unique cards from a pool of ~400 so the goal is to figure out which is the best combo you can make with them, and execute it faster than your opponent.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 12, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Have you guys played Dominion? Been one of my addictions for the past 2 years or so.
> 
> It's a physical card game but there's an online version.



Played Dominion for a few years. A friend of mine had 5 or 6 expansions, and we'd choose the gameboard with an app to RNG.

More recently, I played a lot of Thunderstone. Very similar concept. For 3-8 players.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Jun 12, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Have you guys played Dominion? Been one of my addictions for the past 2 years or so.
> 
> It's a physical card game but there's an online version.



Yeah, I don't own it myself but loads of my friends have the game + several different expansions


btw best expansion is Dark Ages do not fucking @ me


----------



## Legend (Jun 12, 2020)

Law had a kid? Has he mellowed out?


----------



## Aries (Jun 12, 2020)

with old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) coming back makes me want to go on a nostalgia trip and tribute host James and Wads Durarara mafia game as a cool down game
*Role List*

*Residents of Ikebukuro*
*Mikado Ryuugamine* *[Double-Voter/Governor]* – He is the main protagonist of the series. His vote counts as two, he also has the ability to save a person from a lynch each day, but only once per person and not himself. He has a one-time use to redirect the lynch onto a target of his choosing.

*Celty Sturluson* *[Commuter]* – A Dullahan, a headless rider of Celtic origin, she goes home for the night along with a target of her choice, which causes all actions to fail on them, but prevents them from performing any actions themselves.

*Shizuo Heiwajima* *[Vigilante]* – He has superhuman strength fueled by an overwhelming rage. He kills a target of his choice every night.

*Shinra Kishitani* *[Doctor]* – The lover of Celty, he is an illegal doctor who protects a player every night from being attacked.

*Simon Bhrezhnev* *[Roleblocker]* – He is a Russian who works at a sushi shop. With his massive size and consequent power, he roleblocks a target of his choice at night.

*Kinnosuke Kuzuhara* *[Cop]* – He is a detective who is intent on finding out the Black Rider’s identity. He investigates a player every night to determine if they are 'guilty' or 'innocent'.

*Kyohei Kadota* *[Generic]* – He was a schoolmate of Shizuo, Shinra, and Izaya when they were at Raira Academy some years ago.

*Walker Yumasaki* *[Generic]* – A part of Kadota’s gang, Walker is a massive otaku.

*Erika Karisawa* *[Generic]* – A part of Kadota’s gang, Erika is a massive otaku.

*Saburo Togusa* *[Generic]* – He is the driver of Kadota’s gang and gets very particular about keeping his van mess-free.

*Seiji Yagiri* *[Generic]* – The brother of Namie, who runs a pharmaceutical company as a front for human experimentation, he quit school to be with his lover, Mika Harima.

*Mika Harima* *[Generic]* – She carries around Celty’s head, which was surgically attached to her when she was killed by Seiji. Now she’s on a romantic getaway with her lover Seiji Yagiri.

*Saki Mikajima* *[Generic]* – She is the love interest of Masaomi Kida.

*Kasuka Heiwajima* *[Generic]* – He is the younger brother of Shizuo Heiwajima and is a prominent young actor.

*Aoba Kuronuma* *[Generic]* – He is a freshman of Raira Academy and is the undercover leader of the Blue Squares color gang.

*Mafia*
*Izaya Orihara* *[Godfather/Information Broker]* – He returns to Ikebukuro after several years of defecting himself. He possesses *[Bulletproof]* and appears innocent to investigations. Izaya controls his faction's actions and has the ability to control/redirect his target's actions onto another target of his choice, also learning what action they are using, and the role of the player they intended to perform it on, if any.

*Masaomi Kida* *[Traitor]* – He is Mikado’s best friend. Kida does not know who the members of his mafia are, but they know who he is. If Kida doesn't defect to town's side at the conclusion of the third night phase, the mafia will know the identity of Mikado. If Saki is killed, Kida becomes a one-shot vigilante and becomes town allied. Additionally if Celty or Simon target him in the first three nights, he will defect to town and the following night phase, mafia will be roleblocked. If they target him after the third night phase after he's already revealed Mikado, he simply becomes town allied.

*Shingen Kishitani* *[Mad Doctor]* – He is the father of Shinra. He submits the name of a player every night to the moderator in search of Celty, if he finds her, she will be roleblocked for that phase and will no longer be able to commute with anyone besides herself for the rest of the game. Once he accomplishes this, he will gain a regular doctor ability.

*Namie Yagiri* *[Goon]* – She runs a human experimentation project using her uncle’s pharmaceutical company as a front. A generic mafia, she has no special abilities of her own.

*Faction Kill:* Mafia must send one member from the faction to perform it. If Izaya performs it for any reason, he will not learn the action nor the intended target of the person he attempts to control that night with his ability.

*Independent*
*Anri Sonohara* *[Mother]* – She is involved with a rather peculiar love triangle with Mikado and Masaomi. As the original Saika, Anri attacks a player every night that will always succeed if performed on a generic, and if they are generic, they will become one of her 'children', which means that all of their votes in the day phase will now follow Anri's. She is also *[Bulletproof]* and shows up as innocent to investigations. Anri wins when she controls the lynch through majority.​


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 12, 2020)

Didi said:


> Yeah, I don't own it myself but loads of my friends have the game + several different expansions
> 
> 
> btw best expansion is Dark Ages do not fucking @ me



It's either Empires or Renaissance imo


----------



## Didi (Jun 13, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's either Empires or Renaissance imo



Both great as well

though I think my second fav set is Adventures


----------



## Didi (Jun 13, 2020)

But Dark Ages has rats so it automatically wins
plus shelters are so much better than the standard 3 estates


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 13, 2020)

Aries said:


> with old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) coming back makes me want to go on a nostalgia trip and tribute host James and Wads Durarara mafia game as a cool down game
> *Role List*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



its been a while since I've heard of this anime before xd


----------



## Aries (Jun 13, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> its been a while since I've heard of this anime before xd




Yeah, feels like not too long ago remember people loved the 1st season. The 2nd part don't recall getting as much hype. Its the perfect theme for mafia. Surprised only 1 game was done for it


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 13, 2020)

Izaya so great

Kind of sucks that in the 2nd half he got reduced to some weirdo who sits alone all day giggling to himself.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 13, 2020)

I hear there was a new season of Durarara, though. Was it good?


----------



## Aries (Jun 13, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Izaya so great
> 
> Kind of sucks that in the 2nd half he got reduced to some weirdo who sits alone all day giggling to himself.






True, tho atleast we got mikado descent to the dark side in S2


----------



## Aries (Jun 13, 2020)

Woops, do not look at the video if havent seen S2 yet. I reccomend it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 13, 2020)

We'll seee it some time then.

I kind of disliked S1 after it ended but I suspect it was due to my lack of knowledge of the fact it was a light novel adaptation and only the beginning of it. Also because it's the type of series that doesn't give you obvious good vs evil plots. I think I'll enjoy it more if I come to it not expecting a clear resolution.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 13, 2020)

I did it. I have beaten all 25 levels of Celeste.

I recorded myself beating the final (and longest) room of the game:


Also this is the final death list:


*Spoiler*: __ 








The A sides are a little inflated because I went back to get golden flags (require you to get all strawberries in one go). Also did an extra playthrough of 7A just for fun, and spent some time in 1A getting the 1-UP achievement.

Only content left are Golden/Moon berries, which I'm not getting (maybe the Moon one).

@Didi


----------



## Didi (Jun 13, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Aries (Jun 14, 2020)

We need a discord mafia game. No texts. Just playing mafia via communicating via headset


----------



## Aries (Jun 14, 2020)

Shizune said:


> that sounds like a headache tbh



I think it will depend on the people in it. I believe Wad ran one and i don't recall any hassle. Tho from what i recall it had a few people playing like 5 or 7


----------



## Didi (Jun 14, 2020)

yeah we've done it before, was p fun


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 14, 2020)

Aries said:


> I think it will depend on the people in it. I believe Wad ran one and i don't recall any hassle. Tho from what i recall it had a few people playing like 5 or 7


Yeah was no hassle at all! I believe there are still recordings of it somewhere.

I'm down for another round or ten


----------



## Laix (Jun 14, 2020)

ffff I'd be down for that


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 14, 2020)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Game 2:
> 
> Game 3:



Found them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Jun 14, 2020)

Ah yes, the nostalgia of me btfo'ing remchu and then wad trying 300iq moves but getting memed by nello


----------



## Aries (Jun 14, 2020)

I can try to run one tho i just need to know how to save/record a game session


----------



## Didi (Jun 14, 2020)

>tfw still the current champion of NF voicecom mafia with a 100% winrate

feels good man


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2020)

Didi said:


> Ah yes, the nostalgia of me btfo'ing remchu and then wad trying 300iq moves but getting memed by nello


Dude I have a good mic now.
and uh I remember that.

@Aries I can record it for us with OBS. 
Just search how to use OBS on youtube if you want to do it too.
Can also use streamlabs.

Might be other free alternatives too. Google search.


----------



## Aries (Jun 14, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Dude I have a good mic now.
> and uh I remember that.
> 
> @Aries I can record it for us with OBS.
> ...



Hmm ill look them up, tho might get lost in the research. Ill be up to set up a discord channel for the game and we can run it. You can record it for us,


----------



## Aries (Jun 14, 2020)

If you guys are up for it. I just need like 7 players

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 14, 2020)

Shizune said:


> Has anyone called dibs on next year's Favorites yet?



Platinum and me


----------



## Aries (Jun 14, 2020)

Shizune said:


> Ok but hear me out
> 
> What if y'all let me do it instead



No


----------



## Aries (Jun 14, 2020)

Shizune said:


> In fact how was it even decided that you two were doing next Favorites
> 
> We should put this to a vote



It was decided over a year ago when iwan decided to host. Wad/didi got favs X and I and plat called dibs on 11


----------



## Aries (Jun 14, 2020)

Shizune said:


> Well I wasn't there when this was being discussed and I feel like I should have the same chance you had to get a shot at it
> 
> Besides again I raise the point that Platinum might not even end up being around to do it next year, you know how he comes and goes



You can host favs 12. Don't think anyone has said anything about doing it. Nobody is really denying you hosting one but it's more like wait your turn. 

That logic also applies for every favs. No guarantees the people will be around for it. Favs 7 marco vanished on me and iwan also dealt with something similar last year. Hell we werent sure about favs x earlier before wad made sign ups. In situations like these it will be good to have a sub just in case but it just feels wrong to try insert yourself in a slot already filled.


----------



## Laix (Jun 14, 2020)

Shizune said:


> @WolfPrinceKiba how do u think this should be resolved
> 
> didn't u birth Favorites



no me and Ishmael did xxx


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 14, 2020)

Aries has technically gotten a turn, though Platinum hasn't. There has legitimately never been a time when two people wanted the same year enough to warrant any settling. Calling dibs in a convo thread and expecting that to actually hold weight if there's competition is laughable though.

If an agreement can't be come to we settle things with democracy as we always have.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 14, 2020)

Shizune said:


> Now don't get me wrong, I live for Platinum. I just about beg Platinum to come play every game I host. But when was the last game Platinum even hosted here? I'm remembering a Lovecraft mafia from him a couple years ago and that's it. I might be wrong but that's my recollection.



How did you miss the Mexican Standoff games


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 14, 2020)

I do support that we decide on who hosts the next Favs democratically, though. Coming here and finding that the next 3 years are booked kind of sucks.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 14, 2020)

is there a full list somewhere for who did favorites i to ix


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 14, 2020)

Btw I'm down to co-host Favs with anyone who is interested. I'd love to write 20+ roles some time.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 14, 2020)

Shizune said:


> an icon
> 
> WPK could never
> 
> WPK's career was always overrated tbh


Gurl I hosted three Favorites in a row, two of those solo. Almost everyone else has had a co-host to some extent, Law's the only other dude who has successfully pulled off multiple Favorites like that doing majority work.

When WAD bailed, then Cold Dish bailed, WPK with only one game hosting experience under his belt stepped up to the plate to host Favs 3 and save Favorites in general.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 14, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> is there a full list somewhere for who did favorites i to ix



1/2 - dunno that's like ancient age
3- WPK
4- WPK
5- WPK and DDL
6- Tiger and Dragomir
7- Aries (had co-hosts I think but forgot who)
8- Tiger (had co-hosts I think but forgot who)
9- Iwandesu (and I think Degaforce?)


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 14, 2020)

1/2 - Some combo of Ishmael, Laix, WAD(original idea), also Tiger/Law helped with 2 IIRC
3- WPK
4- WPK
5- WPK and DDL
6- Tiger and Dragomir
7- Aries (was supposed to be Marco)
8- Tiger (with WPK and Emberguard doing some hosting stuff, not much role creation)
9- Iwandesu (with Dega....and originally supposed to be WPK)


----------



## Aries (Jun 14, 2020)

Shizune said:


> Listen my thing is that y'all basically got together with maybe 3-5 people in the year 2018 or 2019 and decided among yourselves what would happen in the year 2021. I wasn't privy to that and just because I wasn't there doesn't mean you actually got dibs over me for next Faves. Now seems like a more appropriate time to decide who gets next Faves, not trying to plan it 2-3 Faves in advance. And the fact you acknowledge there's an AFK risk here should be a big deal, everybody knows there's no AFK risk with me. I have a very good track record with following through on my games here especially when it's big games.



If this was an issue it should have been one discussed years ago not 10 games in. The issue with well i wasn't here so its not fair is that you can use that logic for every favs done. Should we cancel favs x? Because you or someone else wasnt around when wad/didi called dibs? 

You cant talk about "fairness" and then admit you are doing it because you feel entitled to one. Thats not being fair thats being selfish and doing it for ego. If every host had to wait a year or so to run their game then so can you. That is fair, you dont cut in line


----------



## Laix (Jun 14, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Aries has technically gotten a turn, though Platinum hasn't. There has legitimately never been a time when two people wanted the same year enough to warrant any settling. Calling dibs in a convo thread and expecting that to actually hold weight if there's competition is laughable though.
> 
> If an agreement can't be come to we settle things with democracy as we always have.



democratic king





Shizune said:


> Aries I would be open to potentially cohosting with you but we have radically different styles and I'm kind of set in my ways so I don't know if it would work
> 
> I talked to Laix about potentially doing it with him and he was open to the idea, but I don't know how sure Laix is that he'll still be here in a year



I’ll be here hun I’ve finished uni now that’s pretty much why I was gone


----------



## Laix (Jun 14, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> 1/2 - Some combo of Ishmael, Laix, WAD(original idea), also Tiger/Law helped with 2 IIRC
> 3- WPK
> 4- WPK
> 5- WPK and DDL
> ...



1 was ishamael with some help from me
2 was me and Tribulation


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 14, 2020)

Aries' attempt at Favorites was also the most dramatic and divisive game to ever happen in this site.

Never before so many people got trolled, so ruthlessly, in a way that left so many mental scars. After it happened a lot of people became mentally unable to remember the number 7 existed. They just skipped from 6 to 8.

Aries could have retired after it and it would have been a fitting swan song.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 14, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> 1/2 - Some combo of Ishmael, Laix, WAD(original idea), also Tiger/Law helped with 2 IIRC
> 3- WPK
> 4- WPK
> 5- WPK and DDL
> ...



Oh yeah the whole thing about Favs 7 was that Marco had promised he would be the one eto keep Aries's insanity in check.

But then, when the world needed him most, he vanished. And nobody was here to stop the CR Nation from attacking.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 14, 2020)

Aries said:


> If this was an issue it should have been one discussed years ago not 10 games in. The issue with well i wasn't here so its not fair is that you can use that logic for every favs done. Should we cancel favs x? Because you or someone else wasnt around when wad/didi called dibs?
> 
> You cant talk about "fairness" and then admit you are doing it because you feel entitled to one. Thats not being fair thats being selfish and doing it for ego. If every host had to wait a year or so to run their game then so can you. That is fair, you dont cut in line



There is no line though, other then you saying that where you're standing is where the line begins, and you have no authority to define that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 14, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Oh yeah the whole thing about Favs 7 was that Marco had promised he would be the one eto keep Aries's insanity in check.
> 
> But then, when the world needed him most, he vanished. And nobody was here to stop the CR Nation from attacking.


He might have left me for years without saying goodbye, and he might be high as a kit...but I believe that Marco has the power to change the mafia world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 14, 2020)

After the mafia championship nomination fiasco don't trust your defination of democratic process. If both me and plat aren't around feel free to take over. Have no issue there. But right now plat and me will do it. You are not gonna change my mind on this matter.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 14, 2020)

Shizune said:


> But all my haters like @SinRaven aren't allowed to vote


New phone who dis?


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 14, 2020)

_I_ should be the one to host next Favorites

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Laix (Jun 14, 2020)

Aries said:


> After the mafia championship nomination fiasco don't trust your defination of democratic process. If both me and plat aren't around feel free to take over. Have no issue there. But right now plat and me will do it. You are not gonna change my mind on this matter.



I think this is a really negative attitude to take. Nothing wrong with a vote amongst us since we are the ones who will be playing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 14, 2020)

Aries said:


> After the mafia championship nomination fiasco don't trust your defination of democratic process. If both me and plat aren't around feel free to take over. Have no issue there. But right now plat and me will do it. You are not gonna change my mind on this matter.


Our own democracy had Rion still the rep, the organizers elsewhere decided against. If anyone set to host Favorites was banned during the Favorites window we wouldn't go postponing the game for them either. You get banned you get ousted from things that take place at that time, that's the incentive not to get banned.

You're being extremely petty here.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 14, 2020)

Ooooh this is getting juicy


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 14, 2020)

Favorites is the big summer game of NF mafia, a community event. The people should have a say if there's competition. Are you scared of competition Aries? You're going to get it either way, but it's better for community health to not have it be competing sign-ups.


----------



## Laix (Jun 14, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Ooooh this is getting juicy



im back five mins and drama is already starting


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 14, 2020)

Shizune said:


> Aries is mad because he and some other people voted to send Rion as our representative to the annual mafia tournament on Mafia Universe. WPK and I argued with them about it, basically saying they were being childish for sending a troll like Rion over to bother those poor people, but then Santi upheld the vote and it was decided we were sending Rion. Then Rion went off on someone here on NF, got banned for some months, and so the MU organizers said we had to send someone else cuz he can't represent for a website he's banned from. So then Aries and some others got it in their heads that WPK and I somehow got Rion disqualified cuz we were opposed to sending him to begin with, nevermind that WPK and I don't even _know _those people at MU. So now Aries is basically saying we're gonna rig this too, like he thinks we somehow rigged the last vote.


You got the order of events wrong here, in that it was Rion's banning that got me to argue for his ousting, before that I didn't do anything to oppose him.

It's also rich that Aries would bring up not trusting the democratic process after that, when Rion legit cheated in the Champs rep poll in 2018. The same dude he went to bat for this year even after his harassment of Mexicorn resulting in a ban. A long-lasting one because it's in his nature to do that kind of thing, and he has a long history of it.


----------



## Laix (Jun 14, 2020)

Shizune said:


> Aries is mad because he and some other people voted to send Rion as our representative to the annual mafia tournament on Mafia Universe. WPK and I argued with them about it, basically saying they were being childish for sending a troll like Rion over to bother those poor people, but then Santi upheld the vote and it was decided we were sending Rion. Then Rion went off on someone here on NF, got banned for some months, and so the MU organizers said we had to send someone else cuz he can't represent for a website he's banned from. So then Aries and some others got it in their heads that WPK and I somehow got Rion disqualified cuz we were opposed to sending him to begin with, nevermind that WPK and I don't even _know _those people at MU. So now Aries is basically saying we're gonna rig this too, like he thinks we somehow rigged the last vote.



this the same rion who sent me homophobic hate mail because i modkilled him for revealing in my game


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 14, 2020)

I dont trust democracy working here either.

Still clearly remember how Blur x Shiny won the OTP award over Immortal x SinRaven in the 2013(?) Mafia Awards.

The system doesnt work!!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 14, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I dont trust democracy working here either.
> 
> Still clearly remember how Blur x Shiny won the OTP award over Immortal x SinRaven in the 2013(?) Mafia Awards.
> 
> The system doesnt work!!


I hope Blur is burning in mafia hell.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 14, 2020)

Great, Shizune is going to kill favourites.  Just like WPK did last year


----------



## Laix (Jun 14, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I hope Blur is burning in mafia hell.



i just spat my dirnk asijogkajigas


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2020)

Aries said:


> Hmm ill look them up, tho might get lost in the research. Ill be up to set up a discord channel for the game and we can run it. You can record it for us,


Working on stuff right now, sorry bruddah.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 14, 2020)

hows it normally done anyways


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 14, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Great, Shizune is going to kill favourites.  Just like WPK did last year


If someone can't handle solo hosting they honestly shouldn't put themselves forward as a main host.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 14, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> If someone can't handle solo hosting they honestly shouldn't put themselves forward as a main host.



Agree.

Favs V taught me one thing: it's never possible for a co-host to just take half the slack. The job of looking at a pile of 80 abilities and deciding their order is a solo one. If two hosts do it separately there will be conflicts.

One person processes the abilities. Co-hosts should help with stuff like making posts and counting votes. And creating abilities


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 14, 2020)

Shizune said:


> When should we vote on this? Now or after this Faves is over?


Would likely be the best time, since it will be peak activity. Would say early next year but the trend lately is opening sign-ups in like Jan-Feb. Not like in my day where we crunched to get roles finished having put up sign ups in June, closing early July, then starting late July-early August. Those were the golden years!


----------



## Laix (Jun 14, 2020)

vote now, gives the winner more time to prep


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 14, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Agree.
> 
> Favs V taught me one thing: it's never possible for a co-host to just take half the slack. The job of looking at a pile of 80 abilities and deciding their order is a solo one. If two hosts do it separately there will be conflicts.
> 
> One person processes the abilities. Co-hosts should help with stuff like making posts and counting votes. And creating abilities


To be fair we could have made it work much better if we didn't procrastinate on role creation but even then there would have been some obstacles.


----------



## Aries (Jun 14, 2020)

Laix said:


> I think this is a really negative attitude to take. Nothing wrong with a vote amongst us since we are the ones who will be playing



If nobody had called dibs on it would be fine with it. That would be fair but this is something plat and myself have been planning and talking about for years. We've been patient for over a year now to do this and to just give it up because shizune or anyone else feels entitled to one feels wrong in my eyes.

I have no issue with anyone hosting favs if plat and me both cant do it. Thats fair. If this makes an asshole for standing up for my beliefs and my friend/rival who've i known for a decade then so be it. Plat maybe more civil and understanding than myself but the moment you used what if scenarios to undercut him so you can host it i draw a line. It isn't cool with me in any way shape or form to disrespect my friends.

You guys can decide favs 12 that way but favs 11 plat and I will do it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 14, 2020)

Btw speaking of Champions, has @Okosan's game happened yet? I'm not keeping track, tbh.


----------



## Aries (Jun 14, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> hows it normally done anyways



Its been a dibs process for 10 games now. If want to do a voting process it will be more fair after favs 11. It will be unfair for plat and myself to risk losing our slot after us calling dibs years ago and waiting 2-3 years for our turn. Considering everyone else whos hosted it after wpk has waited for their turn


----------



## Laix (Jun 14, 2020)

Aries said:


> If nobody had called dibs on it would be fine with it. That would be fair but this is something plat and myself have been planning and talking about for years. We've been patient for over a year now to do this and to just give it up because shizune or anyone else feels entitled to one feels wrong in my eyes.
> 
> I have no issue with anyone hosting favs if plat and me both cant do it. Thats fair. If this makes an asshole for standing up for my beliefs and my friend/rival who've i known for a decade then so be it. Plat maybe more civil and understanding than myself but the moment you used what if scenarios to undercut him so you can host it i draw a line. It isn't cool with me in any way shape or form to disrespect my friends.
> 
> You guys can decide favs 12 that way but favs 11 plat and I will do it.



I complelety understand what you're saying and get why you're frustrated. From what I understand you hosted it recently I believe? That's why Shizune is asking about hosting, because I think it's also unfair for someone to host a yearly game so soon. It's like one country doing the Olympics twice in a row.

Nobody is saying we are going to snatch it from you but I think you should be more cooperative and willing to at least listen to them rather than just writing it off completely and being arrogant about it.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2020)

Maybe all 3 of you could host? 

The more the merrier? The game is big enough where you could have a team of people working on it.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 14, 2020)

Respect the dibs


----------



## Santí (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Santí (Jun 14, 2020)

Aries said:


> After the mafia championship nomination fiasco don't trust your defination of democratic process.



WPK and Nitty aren't the judge for the vote. I am, and the game is hosted right here where jurisdiction is mine and mine alone.

Or are you now saying that you're also dissatisfied with the verdict I made?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Laix (Jun 14, 2020)

Santi said:


> WPK and Nitty aren't the judge for the vote. I am, and the game is hosted right here where jurisdiction is mine and mine alone.
> 
> Or are you now saying that you're also dissatisfied with the verdict I made?



this was so hot


----------



## Aries (Jun 14, 2020)

Santi said:


> WPK and Nitty aren't the judge for the vote. I am, and the game is hosted right here where jurisdiction is mine and mine alone.
> 
> Or are you now saying that you're also dissatisfied with the verdict I made?



Thats not what im arguing. Theirs never been a process for this. Its been a 1st come 1st serve type of thing. Its like waiting in line for hours for black friday and right before it starts someone or a group of people you dont know cut in line infront of you. If you can honestly tell me you would be cool with that and not be slightly annoyed if that were to happen to you. Do you think thats fair to you or others who waited? I doubt anyone is thinking it must be their 1st time in black friday, bless their hearts for cutting infront of me

Its not that i don't see their point but the question is do you see mine? The issue isnt the voting its the timing of it.  Plat and myself having been planning and waiting for over a year now for our turn and we were willing to wait until next year for our turn. Is it fair to us if we lose our shot after waiting for so long? But democratic vote aries! Yeah but we don't gain anything from it.

If we win, we get to host a game where we had already called to do 2-3 years ago and if we lose we lose 2-3 years worth of planning and us waiting our turn so someone else gets infront of us.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 14, 2020)

well tbh i would like to hear from platinum. He's never hosted faves tho


----------



## Santí (Jun 14, 2020)

Aries said:


> Thats not what im arguing. Theirs never been a process for this. Its been a 1st come 1st serve type of thing. Its like waiting in line for hours for black friday and right before it starts someone or a group of people cut in line infront of you. If you can honestly tell me you would be cool with that and not be slightly annoyed if that were to happen to you. Do you think thats fair to you or others who waited? I doubt anyone is thinking it must be their 1st time in black friday, bless their hearts for cutting infront of me
> 
> Its not that i don't see their point but the question is do you see mine? The issue isnt the voting its the timing of it. Plat and myself having been planning and waiting for over a year now for our turn and we were willing to wait until next year for our turn. Is it fair to us if we lose our shot after waiting for so long? But democratic vote aries! Yeah but we don't gain anything from it.
> 
> If we win, we get to host a game where we had already called to do 2-3 years ago and if we lose we lose 2-3 years worth of planning and us waiting our turn so someone else gets infront of us



I agree. Our community has always enjoyed a level of autonomy that I tread carefully not to step on unless I absolutely have to. But I don't see much of a choice if we can't decide this amongst ourselves.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 14, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Great, Shizune is going to kill favourites.  Just like WPK did last year


You literally just came back lol 
Stop this


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 14, 2020)

iwandesu said:


> You literally just came back lol
> Stop this


I was involved in a protest so please don't make light of my absence


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 14, 2020)

Aries said:


> It was decided over a year ago when iwan decided to host. Wad/didi got favs X and I and plat called dibs on 11


Pretty much yeah 
I mean you can actually discuss right to host/etc but Favorites has historically been picked this way (then again i have only seen faves 6-10 so who am i to talk about this .


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 14, 2020)

Aries said:


> Favs 7 marco vanished on me and iwan also dealt with something similar last year.


Yep 
White Wolf dibbed hard


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 14, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Aries has technically gotten a turn, though Platinum hasn't. There has legitimately never been a time when two people wanted the same year enough to warrant any settling. Calling dibs in a convo thread and expecting that to actually hold weight if there's competition is laughable though.
> 
> If an agreement can't be come to we settle things with democracy as we always have.





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I do support that we decide on who hosts the next Favs democratically, though. Coming here and finding that the next 3 years are booked kind of sucks.



Those are all fair points,tho


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 14, 2020)

Shizune said:


> But this is the thing Iwandesu, just because you and Aries worked that out, that's not fair to anyone else who wanted to host that didn't happen to be there for that conversation. Especially when Aries already _recently _did a Favorites


Now now im not gonna say it was a pretty democratic process (it wasnt) but it happened on the convo not on some gueto private conversation 
Anyway it is not terrible to have it democratically decided 
But again, just puting it to a random joke poll is hardly democratic


----------



## Santí (Jun 14, 2020)

I suppose as of now we should wait and hear what Platinum has to say, as he's the one who hasn't hosted yet and frankly Plat's a legit Mafia OG on this forum and I don't remember ever playing anything hosted by him.

I'm quite interested in seeing his style of hosting.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 14, 2020)

settle it with a karaoke contest np


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 14, 2020)

if it was aries alone who called dibs for favs xi (since that looks to be the process) i can see nitty making a case to do it and would be in support for nitty to do it but i wouldnt remove platinum from the equation since it was how originally went down and it looked like they had planned it for a while since they didn't had any objections at the time. 

i know favs is a once a year thing and idk much about hosting but is it possible to do one for summer and one for winter?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 14, 2020)

Santi said:


> WPK and Nitty aren't the judge for the vote. I am, and the game is hosted right here where jurisdiction is mine and mine alone.
> 
> Or are you now saying that you're also dissatisfied with the verdict I made?


Lol santi


----------



## Santí (Jun 14, 2020)

iwandesu said:


> Lol santi



It's the chain of command. I'm not the one who invented hierarchy


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 14, 2020)

Laix said:


> this was so hot


Talk about asserting dominance


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 14, 2020)

Santi said:


> It's the chain of command. I'm not the one who invented hierarchy


----------



## Laix (Jun 14, 2020)

iwandesu said:


> Talk about asserting dominance



I feel like I've been spat on and it wasn't even directed at me


----------



## Aries (Jun 14, 2020)

Santi said:


> I agree. Our community has always enjoyed a level of autonomy that I tread carefully not to step on unless I absolutely have to. But I don't see much of a choice if we can't decide this amongst ourselves.



This was not an issue when others called dibs on their favs and hosted them. Dont get why it should be one when plat and myself called for favs 11 after didi/wad called dibs on favs x. 

We are not done with this years favs let alone the year. Lots of things can happen between now and next year. But thats a discussion to happen when that day arrives on 2021 not now. Plat and me are still around for most part so dont understand why undercut us when we were gearing up to host our game next year.


Im 26 and by next year will be 27. Id like to think I've mellowed out from my younger years. If cant host it or don't have the time will be the 1st to say it. Ill be happy to give up slot to shizune so he can run it instead. That is fair on both sides,no bias. This doesn't have to turn into a shouting contest or arguments. 

That is a fair compromise for both parties.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 14, 2020)

have two favorites at the same time. all out war


----------



## Aries (Jun 14, 2020)

iwandesu said:


> Pretty much yeah
> I mean you can actually discuss right to host/etc but Favorites has historically been picked this way (then again i have only seen faves 6-10 so who am i to talk about this .





iwandesu said:


> Yep
> White Wolf dibbed hard



Thats the thing tho its been that way for 7 + games now. The only reason it hasnt for 10 games is because wpk had quite the stranglehold on Favorites for 3-5. 

The issue isnt the "democratic vote" its the timing of it. Its being pushed on a game that already had hosts attached to it. We called for favs xi around the same time wad/didi asked for favs x. Like if you feel he deserves a shot thats fine but you can't honestly think it's fair from plats/mines side who were there to call for favs xi and have waited for our turn. 

The democratic vote would be much more fair if the favs game being advocated for didnt have a host or hosts attached to it. Or else the host or hosts who already called for it would have everything to lose and nothing to gain regardless or how the vote goes


----------



## Aries (Jun 14, 2020)

How is it fair to cut in line infront of people who have waited for their turn? Just because you haven't been to a club or a concert or a black friday rush doesn't give you the right to cut infront of everyone who waited their turn


----------



## Laix (Jun 14, 2020)

> *Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 7, Guests: 5)*


----------



## Aries (Jun 14, 2020)

Like jesus dude its not hard to see where im coming from. Like when we are allowed to go to concerts do us a favor. Wait till the very last 5 minutes and cut everyone infront of you. tell them you've never been to a concert like they have so you deserve to go in first cause your that type of cat. And if they tell you to go back and wait in line make sure you tell them it doesnt count because you werent there earlier to save your spot. Hell maybe you should tell them you should do a Democratic vote to decide who goes first

With that logic im sure everything will go fine. Hell maybe you should vlog doing it for us so i can concede to your point.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 14, 2020)

Shizune said:


> Stop comparing this to waiting in line for something, it's not like that at all
> 
> Yes I see where you're coming from, which is why I said that I felt bad and I was gonna give up _until _I discovered that you in fact _recently _hosted Favorites!
> 
> Now can you see where I'm coming from?



I am curious why not host favorites xii? Also, I feel like you're dismissing Platinum who's never hosted favorites and only focusing on aries too.


----------



## Santí (Jun 14, 2020)

Why is this the year where on more than one occasion I have to babysit processes which have always gone seamlessly without supervision before? 

We misread the Mayan calendar. The end of the world wasn't 2012, it's 2021.


----------



## Santí (Jun 14, 2020)

Shizune said:


> 3. *As Santi already pointed out, Platinum is not a very experienced host and solo hosting Favorites is probably beyond him*, so at the very least the outcome would be that he should join DDL, Laix and me in cohosting



That's not what I said. I have no doubts about Plat's experience and qualifications. Only that I don't _remember _it. We're talking about a 2010-12 era here.

Also, I think more than 3 hosts is conceptually unsightly. I'm not sure I can take such a game seriously.


----------



## Laix (Jun 14, 2020)

This forum has undergone a lot of change since I was last here, and I don't see the issue in updating old 'processes' (even if that process is just calling dibs on something).

While yes, it may seem like Nitty is just butting in, you also have to admit @Aries that hosting an edition of a game so soon after you last did that is:

1. Hosted yearly.
2. Hosted on a forum that has unpredictable activity levels.​
... is a bit unfair. I last hosted Faves nearly ten years ago, are you saying I should wait another five years or so just because you "called dibs?" I think we are hopefully all mature enough here to understand that just can't work. It's even more questionable when you consider the fact Nitty, who has contributed considerably to this community throughout the last decade, hasn't had the honour of hosting something so important to us.

I think going forward, if hosts who haven't hosted any of the previous five renditions of Favourites nominate themselves and we, as a section, vote for who we want to see host the game, would lead to a fairer and more positive outcome for us all.

Agree?


----------



## Laix (Jun 14, 2020)

Santí said:


> Also, I think more than 3 hosts is conceptually unsightly. I'm not sure I can take such a game seriously.



I also do agree here. If Platinum in this case was still eager to host, I'd happily remove myself.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 14, 2020)

I can see Aries points anyways. And I do think the dibs process is dumb but it's been like that for the past 10 years? I guess? If we were to change it up, I'm not sure why we wouldn't change it up after favs xi since it sounds like plat and aries has been planning and talking about it. I can see that being unfair to them. It seems odd that *now *it's a problem when it's not fully active compare to before lol.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 14, 2020)

Shizune said:


> I could see where Aries was coming from if Aries hadn't recently hosted Favorites
> 
> But since he has, I think he needs to chill out and move on over



except it's not about him, it's about platinum. He mentions this in his posts.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 14, 2020)

Shizune said:


> And what I said in response to that was, then Platinum and I can host together. The point is, whatever spot Aries is going to take, I should take instead, and it would be graceful of Aries to agree to that since recently hosted Faves



that is where I am going to disagree because I think it's up to Platinum.

As it stands from my point of view, ppl have hosted favorites multiple times (WPK hosting 3 times, Tiger hosting twice) so its not "hogging" it because if past precedents show that one person can host multiple times, it should have been discussed before? The process has always been dibs. If it needed change, it probably should've been discussed idk the past 10 years and not now when it seems like something that they have been looking forward to and no one had objections when they asked to do it.

I'm just saying if you were in their shoes and you asked to do favorites xi and you got the spot without any objection and you were looking forward to it for months, and then someone comes in and say wait I want to do it, move over, it feels like an undercut.

Anyways, I think Aries is just defending platinum. It's not about him solo wanting it.



Aries said:


> If nobody had called dibs on it would be fine with it. That would be fair but this is something plat and myself have been planning and talking about for years. We've been patient for over a year now to do this and to just give it up because shizune or anyone else feels entitled to one feels wrong in my eyes.
> 
> I have no issue with anyone hosting favs if plat and me both cant do it. Thats fair. If this makes an asshole for standing up for my beliefs and my friend/rival who've i known for a decade then so be it. Plat maybe more civil and understanding than myself but the moment you used what if scenarios to undercut him so you can host it i draw a line. It isn't cool with me in any way shape or form to disrespect my friends.
> 
> You guys can decide favs 12 that way but favs 11 plat and I will do it.



and I am done discussing it now on my stance


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 14, 2020)

also off topic and no lie but I'm willing to Paypal someone 50 bucks if they host a valorant mafia game (or valorant x csgo idk how that would work tho)


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 14, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> I'm willing to Paypal someone 50 bucks



In what currency? I'm always up for taking someone else's money.


----------



## poutanko (Jun 14, 2020)

Shizune said:


> And what I said in response to that was, then Platinum and I can host together. The point is, whatever spot Aries is going to take, I should take instead, and it would be graceful of Aries to agree to that since recently hosted Faves


You're dismissing Plat again here by saying "whatever spot Aries is going to take, I should take instead". If Plat want Aries then it should be Aries.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 14, 2020)

USD  



Shizune said:


> Why don't you just host it
> 
> I could cohost it with you but if you're so passionate about it then it seems like the perfect opportunity for you to make it



nah i would like to play it instead of hosting it.


----------



## Laix (Jun 14, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> USD
> 
> 
> 
> nah i would like to play it instead of hosting it.



I'll paypal you 100 to host it


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 14, 2020)

Shizune said:


> @Kvothe Kingkiller And you can just pay me in RP



what you gonna do with 50 dolla of RP xd


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 14, 2020)

Laix said:


> I'll paypal you 100 to host it



i don't need the money


----------



## Aries (Jun 14, 2020)

Like i swear to god dude you make this so much more harder then it has to be. At what point do you stop pointing fingers at people for being assholes to you and realize you are the asshole? Im not the only one whos had an argument with you over the years and i probably wont be the last. It sucks because I'd like to think you really do want to do the "right thing" but time and time again ego and a lack of self awareness comes up front and center for you.

You can't help yourself can you? Everything has to be your way or the highway. You sit there and act like some champion crusader for the righteous and then act like a victim when someone disagrees with you. You can't have it both ways dude. You making decent to good games doesn't give you the right to cut in line of people who waited their turn.

But thats asking too much for you to be considerate of other peoples feelings or thoughts. How can you expect people to be considerate of yours when you dont care about others who are not in your echo chamber?  Platinum hasn't done anything to you and you sat there and threw him under the bus because you cant wait your turn. But platinum hasn't hosted not many games! Dudes been a host longer then most people here so thats a non issue when ddl co hosted favs v with even less games under his belt with wpk. 

Ive been here for over a decade. Ive been hosting mafia games since 2010 and ive stuck around when others left when it was no longer a fad. I am not gonna hear it from you or anyone else that they care more about this community more then me whos given everything to this community for a decade and then some without being some mod of this section to make changes.  

I made the edit of you as a joke and here we are with the parody being much more tame in comparison to the real thing. I maybe a meme of a host but atleast im aware of that. You have no sense of self awareness, if you did you would see why its wrong to continue reacting like you do unfortunately this will fly over your head and you will double down on your stance instead of being self reflective.


----------



## Laix (Jun 14, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> i don't need the money



I'll paypal a mod who needs $100 to ban it being hosted


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 14, 2020)

bruh u gonna quit LoL after the 5th or 10th afk in your promos to diamond with 50 dolla of rp unspent


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 14, 2020)

Shizune said:


> Listen I'm hosting the Valorant game at your request and u can pay me in RP, whether that's $10 or $25 or $50 I'm fine with any amount



sure np


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 14, 2020)

Laix said:


> I'll paypal a mod who needs $100 to ban it being hosted



we're having a bidding war and ima have to pay 150 dollars on another mod to unban it


----------



## Laix (Jun 14, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> we're having a bidding war and ima have to pay 150 dollars on another mod to unban it



i'll pay santi $300 for his nudes then a further $5 tip to ensure the only games you're allowed to sign up for are generic ones


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 14, 2020)

Laix said:


> i'll pay santi $300 for his nudes then a further $5 tip to ensure the only games you're allowed to sign up for are generic ones



now that's just cruel.

(to yourself)


----------



## Aries (Jun 15, 2020)

My post got deleted. Oh well. @Platinum and me will host favs 11. If cant then its fine if someone else does it


----------



## Aries (Jun 15, 2020)

You are not worth discussing in private dude. Get over yourself


----------



## Aries (Jun 15, 2020)

@Santi can you please delete the messages off me and shizune arguing. It such a silly argument. I will put the dude on ignore and won't engage him any longer then this


----------



## Aries (Jun 15, 2020)

@Santí


----------



## Santí (Jun 15, 2020)

Alright, this stopped being debate and I've seen enough already.

Clearly, there's much work that needs to be done for this section still in regards to our processes.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

It is awfully nice of Shizune to decide for me that i'm an AFk risk when i've never abandoned a game or anything of the sort. I would never fuck over Aries like that either unlike Marco or Iwan's cohost. We talk on discord all the time. Just because I rarely host anymore doesn't meant I can't, i've just been focusing my creative juices on DMing with my bros and other shit when COVID hasn't been kicking my ass at work.

You can have da people decide or whatever, it is favorites after all and its for the community over Aries' and my own ego, but basically saying 'Well, plat probably won't show up, so how about I cohost instead with you' is a big bruh moment.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

Please show me where Aries called me an AFK risk. You are the one who did so. Literally was talking to him about ideas two days ago on discord.

You wanting to host is fine, democracy is cool. But I find the whole thing kinda screwy, especially with you basically positioning me out before I even got a word in edgewise. You can't even say I haven't been around lately, I posted here a few days ago.


----------



## Aries (Jun 15, 2020)

Platinum said:


> It is awfully nice of Shizune to decide for me that i'm an AFk risk when i've never abandoned a game or anything of the sort. I would never fuck over Aries like that either unlike Marco or Iwan's cohost. We talk on discord all the time. Just because I rarely host anymore doesn't meant I can't, i've just been focusing my creative juices on DMing with my bros and other shit when COVID hasn't been kicking my ass at work.
> 
> You can have da people decide or whatever, it is favorites after all and its for the community over Aries' and my own ego, but basically saying 'Well, plat probably won't show up, so how about I cohost instead with you' is a big bruh moment.



Honestly if peeps were patient and just waited "go figure" this wouldn't have escalated. Im not a fan that you and I were undermined just so someone else can get it. Like for now im still up to run it next year and if that time comes where life is in the way or something comes up. Plat and I will talk about it and trust me we will make sure you guys know 1st if we cant do it. Then yeah feel free to do the democratic vote.

But don't screw us over here, we waited for our chance. And for now thats still the plan and if not we will wave that flag that we cant so we dont screw the community over either if we cant. This favs hasnt even started and people were already wanting to replace us


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

Aries is right to be miffed that literally the whole way we've done it since forever changes when its his turn. 

Also, still pretty screwy ngl:



Shizune said:


> Has anyone called dibs on next year's Favorites yet?





Aries said:


> Platinum and me





Shizune said:


> Ok but hear me out
> 
> What if y'all let me do it instead





Shizune said:


> In fact how was it even decided that you two were doing next Favorites
> 
> We should put this to a vote



> Hey can I call dibs on favorites?
> Sorry, we already did
> How about we ignore the system I wanted to use and you just give it to me?
> No
> "Why dibs are wrong: A treatise on the value of democracy by the guy who wanted to call dibs 10 minutes ago"

Again have the vote. I trust in the value of my own work enough that some people will want to see it, but i'm not going to pretend the 300 IQ Machievillan shit wasn't 300 IQ Machievillan shit.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

Shizune said:


> I understand where you're coming from. As I've said, if Aries _hadn't _hosted before, I wouldn't ask him to give me his spot. However, I think "calling dibs" 3 years in advance, especially as someone who _recently _hosted Faves, is kind of abusing the concept of "calling dibs."



It wasn't 3 years in advance. It was last year IIRC. 

Lets say Aries and I didn't call it before, would you be cool with us coming in and wanting a vote when its been done the dibs way forever if you were the one in line to do it? 

NGL, don't think you would be. You would feel like your opportunity was being taken away from you. Aries is right to feel the same way. He got completely fucked over in his favorites game and no one had a problem with it when he asked to do it again with me.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

Do a vote. My feelings are not hurt in the slightest by this. Favorites is a community thing, but lets be honest and real here.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 15, 2020)

yall its done



no more plz


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 15, 2020)

I'll PayPal you all $500 to keep this fight going


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 15, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I'll PayPal you all $500 to keep this fight going


bro i will fight you for 500


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 15, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> bro i will fight you for 500


I will do a lot of things to you for 500 tbh


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 15, 2020)

@poutanko dont just ningen me!! At least say hi and give me a hug or two!


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

I can just fight with you if you want the attention instead, Sin.

Send the money to my Only Fans.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 15, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I will do a lot of things to you for 500 tbh



I'm sorry I'm not into birds


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

For just 500 dollars a month, you can support my new Warhammer 40k army and get the fight you so desperately want.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 15, 2020)

Platinum said:


> I can just fight with you if you want the attention instead, Sin.
> 
> Send the money to my Only Fans.


HOW DARE YOU HAVE DIBS ON FAVES YOU CUM GUZZLING WHORE

I was chosen to host Favorites by my late grandmother Cold Dish, who left it in her will when she vanished from earth back in 2012. 
Not letting me host Favorites every year for the next 14 years is a DISRESPECT to my elders and to all people having favorite things in general.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 15, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> I'm sorry I'm not into birds


You say that, but once you've gone bird, you never want another word.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 15, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> _I_ should be the one to host next Favorites



do it, i'll co-host.  flaming will probably start after a single role is created and it'll never be finished


----------



## Magic (Jun 15, 2020)

Just watched Circle (2015) Best mafia game movie so far?


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 15, 2020)

Melodie said:


> do it, i'll co-host.  flaming will probably start after a single role is created and it'll never be finished


Alright that's settled, Melodie and I have dibs on every Faves from now on! 

Y'all know you want it!!

I doubt we'd even go as far as putting up a sign up thread tbh


----------



## Santí (Jun 15, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Alright that's settled, Melodie and I have dibs on every Faves from now on!
> 
> Y'all know you want it!!
> 
> I doubt we'd even go as far as putting up a sign up thread tbh



Did you even ever do FMA? I actually can't even remember anymore.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 15, 2020)

Santí said:


> Did you even ever do FMA? I actually can't even remember anymore.



FMA is his favourite.

He was calling dibs on favourites when he said he was going to make FMA million years ago. so this year is ours im so sorry : pensive


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 15, 2020)

Favorites Metal Alchemist 2021 - Hosted by SinRaven and Melodie


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 15, 2020)

Santí said:


> Did you even ever do FMA? I actually can't even remember anymore.


Yes I hosted it successfully three times and we all had such glorious fun. Oh, good times.


----------



## Aries (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 15, 2020)

Even though Shizune already bowed out, this really should be a point of contention. "Dibs" as it were isn't a system within a diverse, ever changing community that frequents different channels. You could say dibs is how we've always done it, but that is far from an actual historically supported viewpoint. Back when I first hosted Favorites two people had put up sign-ups and bailed, and no one else wanted to step up to the plate. In 2014 the spot was open for someone else to host and again no one stepped up to the plate so I did it. Hosting Favorites isn't something that many people have been chomping at the bit to do over the years, and it's a fabrication to suggest otherwise.

It has never been the case that two people had the strong desire to host it before in the same year, and changing conditions in both our mafia community, the board itself and just life as it were means that now more then ever saying "oh you can just do it next year" isn't reasonable. It has always been unreasonable because everyone's schedule and motivation levels fluctuate, and they might not know years in advance that they'd have the time/energy to host Favorites that far ahead of time. This also disregards new people who join the community and show themselves to be a popular host, up and coming stars whose star is at their brightest shouldn't be denied the possibility to hosting the years biggest game because someone called dibs before they even joined.

Whenever there has been a dispute involving something with the community, be it selecting MafiaAwards or Champs reps, and multiple people want limited spots, we have held a vote. This is the precedent that matters. This is not some private club where the elite decide everything amongst themselves.




iwandesu said:


> Now now im not gonna say it was a pretty democratic process (it wasnt) but it happened on the convo not on some gueto private conversation
> Anyway it is not terrible to have it democratically decided
> But again, just puting it to a random joke poll is hardly democratic


Doesn't have to be a poll, can do manual votes and apply a small restriction of having to had played a mafia game here to vote just to weed out randoms promised rep or whatever.




Aries said:


> Thats the thing tho its been that way for 7 + games now. The only reason it hasnt for 10 games is because wpk had quite the stranglehold on Favorites for 3-5.
> 
> The issue isnt the "democratic vote" its the timing of it. Its being pushed on a game that already had hosts attached to it. We called for favs xi around the same time wad/didi asked for favs x. Like if you feel he deserves a shot thats fine but you can't honestly think it's fair from plats/mines side who were there to call for favs xi and have waited for our turn.
> 
> The democratic vote would be much more fair if the favs game being advocated for didnt have a host or hosts attached to it. Or else the host or hosts who already called for it would have everything to lose and nothing to gain regardless or how the vote goes


I hardly had a stranglehold, it's just that literally no one else wanted it. I think @Laix called dibs on Favorites IV but then bowed out, and I was fine with them doing it. Up till late I didn't even know if I was going to do it.

The timing is more than a year out, when people have their minds on it so are feeling that itch to host. You can't expect everyone to claim to know years out if they want to do a thing, and especially to have been there years back in a convo thread to dispute your claim. That is ridiculous,

You are clearly afraid of democracy here Aries.



Santí said:


> Why is this the year where on more than one occasion I have to babysit processes which have always gone seamlessly without supervision before?
> 
> We misread the Mayan calendar. The end of the world wasn't 2012, it's 2021.


It's called a pandemic for a reason Santi.



Shizune said:


> See if this were a couple years ago I might stoop to your level and make personal insults back at you like you just did to me, but honey I have grown beyond that and I have nothing bad to say about you so you can keep being petty and I will keep being classy






Santí said:


> Alright, this stopped being debate and I've seen enough already.
> 
> Clearly, there's much work that needs to be done for this section still in regards to our processes.


The community suggested a peaceful process to resolve this, and Aries threw a tantrum in response.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 15, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I hardly had a stranglehold, it's just that literally no one else wanted it. I think @Laix called dibs on Favorites IV but then bowed out, and I was fine with them doing it. Up till late I didn't even know if I was going to do it.
> 
> The timing is more than a year out, when people have their minds on it so are feeling that itch to host. You can't expect everyone to claim to know years out if they want to do a thing, and especially to have been there years back in a convo thread to dispute your claim. That is ridiculous,
> 
> You are clearly afraid of democracy here Aries.




Thats not the issue dude, have already discussed what my prob is with what happened. Don't see the point in going in circles with you or bringing this up again. Said my piece and thats it


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

The way you are framing it is extremely unfair WPK and is misrepresenting Aries' feelings on the matter.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

Looks like i'm earning that 500 bucks after all. 

Sin, DM me for my only fans account info.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 15, 2020)

Aries said:


> Thats not the issue dude, have already discussed what my prob is with what happened. Don't see the point in going in circles with you or bringing this up again. Said my piece and thats it


Yeah you're a thin skinned coward.



Platinum said:


> The way you are framing it is extremely unfair WPK and is misrepresenting Aries' feelings on the matter.


I have the utmost respect for you Platinum, but I disagree and think the only one who got treated unfairly by the other party is Shizune who got flamed+made out as being unreasonable for suggesting a democratic vote when they weren't the only one saying that it was a reasonable solution. Aries tried to drag Shizune as just being a drama queen in this situation when that was hardly the case.

I gave the facts of the matter, Aries feelings can be damned. This section isn't about him.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

This whole thing is peak retardation btw.

Even if you want to vote, that in no way changes this from the so feared 'elitism' by turning it into a popularity contest between who likes the competing hosts more, nor would it solve the problem of people claiming shit far out. What if some great host comes back and wants to do a favs four months from now? Oh whoops, already decided. The fairest method would be allowing open and blind submissions of Favs concepts to be voted on or reviewed by the public or a council, but lol at that happening.

Shizune's argument basically stemmed from thinking he deserves it more than we do, or at least definitely me since he basically threw me out of the game before I could say a word lmao, which is the same elitism you are saying you oppose WPK. Possibly true. Not saying I deserve shit because I don't think I do. I think my ideas can stand on their own, but there is a noticeable contradiction in this whole thing that is hilarious, and should be pointed out as such.

Aries is completely in his right to feel attacked, and trying to frame it as if he's afraid of democracy or throwing a tantrum is unfair. You acknowledge the system is how it was, no one had a problem with it but now someone else wants it too, and now the system doesn't work. I would say voting might be the best method, but his feelings that Shizune is trying to take something he has worked on already, with the community tacitly saying it was okay for him to do so, are also valid because its the literal reality of this situation. So don't assign ill intent or insult Aries when you are saying he's afraid of people wanting something different. You might be democratically voting to take something away from him, but its still a vote to do so.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

Again, vote if you want. I will not fall weeping into my SinRaven bodypillow because people want a game by Laix, Shizune, and DDL. I would like a game by Laix, Shizune, and DDL. 

But don't demean my dude Aries and try to mask this shit as anything other than someone wanting to host favorites at the expense of Aries and myself.There is no great egalitarianism here.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 15, 2020)

Platinum said:


> into my SinRaven bodypillow


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Yeah you're a thin skinned coward.
> 
> 
> I have the utmost respect for you Platinum, but I disagree and think the only one who got treated unfairly by the other party is Shizune who got flamed+made out as being unreasonable for suggesting a democratic vote when they weren't the only one saying that it was a reasonable solution. Aries tried to drag Shizune as just being a drama queen in this situation when that was hardly the case.
> ...



Literal bullshit my dude. Unless shit was deleted I didn't see, Shizune was completly fine with calling dibs until Aries let him know, at which point he brought it up in an attempt to get favorites for himself at the expense of Aries and myself.


_Has anyone called dibs on next year's Favorites yet?_

_Platinum and me_

_Ok but hear me out

What if y'all let me do it instead_

_In fact how was it even decided that you two were doing next Favorites

We should put this to a vote
_
Please tell me how this reads in any way like the reality you are claiming. Shizune literally completely fine with calling dibs and then demanding a vote ten minutes later when dibs had in fact been taken.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

Shizune said:


> Y'know what, I was gonna go point by point and refute the things Plat is saying about me again, but what's the point. I already tried to do that, and he's still repeating the same things like it never happened.
> 
> I'm just gonna keep it short. I meant no harm. My idea was that since Aries recently had a turn at hosting Favorites, maybe now it could be someone else's turn.
> 
> Please just stop posting negative comments about how I was trying to cut you out or I was trying to take something from Aries or I had ill intent or whatever. It's not true. I tried having this conversation with you above but you're just ignoring me so how about just please stop making negative insinuations about me.



Bro please lmao. 

Just be real with me here. I don't care. I really don't.

But you wanted me gone to host favorites. Be honest. You brought it up, you mentioned to Aries you would possibly be fine cohosting with him before I could even get on.

Aries and I have our own discord server where we put ideas for our favorites game and shoot the shit, your story about him thinking i'm unreliable i'm not going to believe in the slightest. I talk to Aries all the time. 

No need for the bullshit. If you think I don't do enough to deserve it now just say so. If you think you and Laix would make a better game than Aries and I just say so.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

I seriously do not give a darn. If it means so much to you, just be honest and direct.


----------



## Legend (Jun 15, 2020)

SinRaven said:


>


you a thot smh


----------



## Legend (Jun 15, 2020)

If Plat can keep CR from doing another Faves 7 (It was a dumpster fire). Im fine with. Putting personal agendas, (I generally like most of you dorks) aside "dibs" is hella archaic. Moving forward Faves should be voted on post 2021. In a perfect world we could do Faves Twice a year, Winter (around Christmas) and Summer.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 15, 2020)

Platinum said:


> This whole thing is peak retardation btw.
> 
> Even if you want to vote, that in no way changes this from the so feared 'elitism' by turning it into a popularity contest between who likes the competing hosts more, nor would it solve the problem of people claiming shit far out.


A vote by the community is definitely far less elitist then a few people calling dibs like they have authority to decide things years back on a random page of a convo thread, and no one marking this down in a way anyone could even know if they weren't there.



> What if some great host comes back and wants to do a favs four months from now? Oh whoops, already decided. The fairest method would be allowing open and blind submissions of Favs concepts to be voted on or reviewed by the public or a council, but lol at that happening.


The fairest way if we do it officially is hold a nomination/voting process in January just like how do the Champs nominations. Just don't make it a poll because those are too easily abused.



> Shizune's argument basically stemmed from thinking he deserves it more than we do, or at least definitely me since he basically threw me out of the game before I could say a word lmao, which is the same elitism you are saying you oppose WPK.


Shizune was fine having the community decide with a vote, Aries wasn't. They made arguments why they felt they deserved their shot, no different from anyone campaigning for a spot. Aries was the point of contention far more than you.




> Aries is completely in his right to feel attacked, and trying to frame it as if he's afraid of democracy or throwing a tantrum is unfair. You acknowledge the system is how it was, no one had a problem with it but now someone else wants it too, and now the system doesn't work.


I acknowledged that there was no system because there was never a need to be one. When there is need you create one, as we have done before.



> I would say voting might be the best method, but his feelings that Shizune is trying to take something he has worked on already, with the community tacitly saying it was okay for him to do so, are also valid because its the literal reality of this situation.


I would bet you 95% of this community didn't even know Aries had this dib, or how the Favorites host is chosen if at all, they just see the sign-up thread when it comes out and go with it because it's Favorites. Pretending this is the community giving him the thumbs up as the definitive host for next Favorites is disingenuous.



> So don't assign ill intent or insult Aries when you are saying he's afraid of people wanting something different. You might be democratically voting to take something away from him, but its still a vote to do so.


He is definitely afraid he'd lose the vote, and you can't lose something that was never actually yours.


----------



## Legend (Jun 15, 2020)

Jeroen said:


>


Its been a while old chap


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 15, 2020)

Legend said:


> Its been a while old chap



It certainly has. 
I see things haven't changed much.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 15, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Literal bullshit my dude. Unless shit was deleted I didn't see, Shizune was completly fine with calling dibs until Aries let him know, at which point he brought it up in an attempt to get favorites for himself at the expense of Aries and myself.
> 
> 
> _Has anyone called dibs on next year's Favorites yet?_
> ...


Hey Platinum, if there is no competition for something then you don't need a vote. Once Shizune knew there was competition they called for a vote. Then Aries acted like a spoiled child and flamed Shizune. That’s the facts of the matter.


----------



## Legend (Jun 15, 2020)

Jeroen said:


> It certainly has.
> I see things haven't changed much.


Did you expect anything less?


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 15, 2020)

Y'all know I'm a messy slut who lives for drama but I see no point in furthering this conversation and can only see it escalating from here so perhaps y'all should just stop posting


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 15, 2020)

Legend said:


> Did you expect anything less?



Less, no.
I was expecting more.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> A vote by the community is definitely far less elitist then a few people calling dibs like they have authority to decide things years back on a random page of a convo thread, and no one marking this down in a way anyone could even know if they weren't there.



A vote by the community is elitism by a different token. I don't think someone like Sigismund, who might have an amazing concept and i'm just using your name because its the first that came to mind no dragging intended, can ever beat WAD or yourself or Didi in a voting competition, even if he is a superior game host. A popularity contest is hardly my idea of merit.




> The fairest way if we do it officially is hold a nomination/voting process in January just like how do the Champs nominations. Just don't make it a poll because those are too easily abused.
> 
> 
> Shizune was fine having the community decide with a vote, Aries wasn't. They made arguments why they felt they deserved their shot, no different from anyone campaigning for a spot. Aries was the point of contention far more than you.



Shizune is fine doing a community vote because that's Shizune's way of getting in. Do you honestly think that Shizune would be fine in Aries' position with the vote if he was the one who had something to lose? Shizune is risking nothing, and taking this position does not make Shizune the automatic good person because it aligns with what you want.



> I acknowledged that there was no system because there was never a need to be one. When there is need you create one, as we have done before.



Then acknowledge that people working under the old way of doing things might feel slighted when the new way is decided at their inconvenience and isn't just grandfathered in the next time this comes up. Again, don't care if you want to vote.




> I would be you 95% of this community even knew Aries had this dib, or how the Favorites is chosen if at all, they just see the sign-up thread when it comes out and go with it because it's Favorites. Pretending this is the community giving him the thumbs up as the definitive host for next Favorites is disingenuous.



The same people who are bringing up objections now are the same people in the convo threads that have known this for a while. The people who host the games. Pretending that this isn't the case is disingenuous as well my guy. Both you and Shizune have been around long since Aries did this and had no issue with it until now.



> He is definitely afraid he'd lose the vote, and you can't lose something that was never actually yours.



No he's annoyed Shizune is trying to remove him from something and is being direct about it because the two don't like each other.


----------



## Legend (Jun 15, 2020)

Jeroen said:


> Less, no.
> I was expecting more.


this isnt 2014 our prime is past.

Look at @Santí he's mellowed out to first time dad levels


----------



## Aries (Jun 15, 2020)

Earlier this year i asked if wad/didi were gonna host favs if not plat and me would do it this year instead. When wad said yeah i moved on. No issue, no drama. That was it. Hell shizune wanted to call dibs on favs 11 and it only became an issue when i notified him plat and me had already called dibs on it a year prior. No one had an issue with it then. But now its an issue. But im the one throwing the tantrum?

Like did we read the same convo? Shizune threw plat under the bus a few posts after he said he deserved to host it more. The fact the line metaphor flew over both your heads is why im not in the mood to want to go further then this. It shows you aren't willing to see things from my pov and why im annoyed. Its one thing to rag on me but dont shit on my friends or try to undermine them.

Its such a slimy snake thing to do. This thing should have never escalated the way it did. Plat maybe more civil on this then me but not gonna be nice to someone who disrespected my friend and is hiding behind "bu but democracy!" When everyone here knows hes doing it for an ego boost over the goodness of the community. How can you talk to me about fair when can't see things from where im coming from and why im annoyed. If you or anyone else was in my shoes you would not be happy if something you've been working on for years gets taken from you. 

It boggles my mind that something you wouldnt want to happen to you are ok with happening to someone else. How you can with a straight face talk to me about fairness when you bailed on iwans favs game is beyond me. But here we are.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 15, 2020)

Shizune said:


> Y'all spent YEARS telling me to chill out and to stop flaming people so I did
> 
> and where did it get me?
> 
> Now I get flamed and nobody bats and eye and I don't even get the satisfaction of flaming the person back


Report Aries, put him on ignore and move on. He has clearly shown his ass here with how he handled this situation.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 15, 2020)

Flawaffafel


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 15, 2020)

I mean it's all just "he said this" or "I said that" at this point and since both parties dropped the goal they were fighting for, why even keep going?


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 15, 2020)

.....


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 15, 2020)

Ok well back to living for drama I guess


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 15, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I mean it's all just "he said this" or "I said that" at this point and since both parties dropped the goal they were fighting for, why even keep going?


To prevent situations in the future. Hash it out now, and hopefully avoid drama in the future.


----------



## Aries (Jun 15, 2020)

@Platinum i got some ideas for favs 11. Not gonna bother responding back to them. I appreciate the support my bro but you arent changing their mind and thats fine. They are free to believe what they want. 

We will continue to do favs 11 and if we cant. We will say it in the community.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

Shizune said:


> No I fucking didn't Platinum, is me saying this a fourth time what it takes to change your mind? Do you want me to show you the Discord messages I sent to Laix today saying that I would like to host with just you and me, meaning I was gonna kick DDL and Laix off for you?
> 
> God it's like, I show restraint and I take the high road and I'm kind and I don't flame people and it's never enough with you people. For the millionth time, this was never fucking about who_ deserved _to host Favorites. I don't think I'm better than you or fucking Aries or fucking Rion for that matter. I just wanted my turn because Aries already had his turn. If that meant cohosting with you, I would have been ecstatic to do that. Maybe you never noticed, but I have spent 3 years singing the praises of your Lovecraft mafia game. Maybe you never noticed, but I have spent 4 or 5 years practically begging you to come play almost every single fucking game I host. WHAT DO I NEED TO DO TO SHOW YOU I THINK HIGHLY OF YOU AND I WANTED TO COHOST WITH YOU AND I WAS NOT TRYING TO ROB YOU OF ANYTHING HERE? BECAUSE CLEARLY ME REPEATING IT ISN'T CONVINCING YOU OF ANYTHING.



Are you expecting me to know what you talk about with Laix on discord instead of the shit I see here, lmao? All I saw was this convo thread, where I was most certainly kicked to the curb. You can't pull the 'oh look I took the high road' when your first posts on the matter were:

"Doesn't it kind of feel wrong that I've never done a Favorites before

Let's face it, I'm _that _girl"

"Ok let's be real @Platinum are you really gonna be around to do Favorites next year

Like what are the odds you bail on this"

Sounds like you asserting that you should have it and then insinuating i'm unreliable to me. I'm not even mad at this. Its not like its an invalid opinion based on my own assessment at me being a lazy piece of shit, but its clear what you wanted. Just own it.

You are completely fine in wanting to do it. You are completely fine in thinking maybe Aries should wait longer or that i'm too unreliable. This feelings and emotions bullshit i'm 400x over. Its why I basically only show up to shitpost and meme these days. I would probably never host a game here again if not for Aries tbh.

I have no interest in doing anything besides what Aries and I want to do. No shame if you want to change your mind and have people decide. It clearly means a lot to you and I respect that.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 15, 2020)

Legend said:


> this isnt 2014 our prime is past.
> 
> Look at @Santí he's mellowed out to first time dad levels



Speak for yourself. 
I never had a prime.



Catamount said:


> Flawaffafel



Cataract.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

There goes the high road.

If no one wants to see it again, then why did you concede it to us so generously? 

Just hold a fucking vote JFC. Lets avoid this snake in the grass bullshit.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

Even if Aries won't, i'll honor it.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 15, 2020)

Platinum said:


> There goes the high road.
> 
> If no one wants to see it again, then why did you concede it to us so generously?
> 
> Just hold a fucking vote JFC. Lets avoid this snake in the grass bullshit.


Like back in 2017, people hope his co-host can make it work. You're the only reason that even though Shizune has backed down, I'm not stepping into the ring myself for hosting rights.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 15, 2020)

Jeroen said:


> Cataract


----------



## Catamount (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Melodie (Jun 15, 2020)

Legend said:


> If Plat can keep CR from doing another Faves 7 (It was a dumpster fire). Im fine with. Putting personal agendas, (I generally like most of you dorks) aside "dibs" is hella archaic. Moving forward Faves should be voted on post 2021. In a perfect world we could do Faves Twice a year, Winter (around Christmas) and Summer.


>Post 2021.

Peak comedy.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 15, 2020)

@SinRaven


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 15, 2020)

@Catamount


----------



## Legend (Jun 15, 2020)

Melodie said:


> >Post 2021.
> 
> Peak comedy.


Its what i do


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Melodie (Jun 15, 2020)

Jeroen said:


>


Put that knife down it doesn't suit you

And give it to me


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 15, 2020)

Melodie said:


> Put that knife down it doesn't suit you
> 
> And give it to me



How doesn't it suit me ? 

What are you going to do with it ?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

You get the snide because you are making it very clear how virtuous you are in taking the high road and then immediately insulting Aries as a host and saying no one wants to see him host it anyways after you gave up your claim.

Yeah I know, I wonder why i'm on Aries' side in this situation. Its not like me and him were going to do this together or anything and then you tried to dump me, then tried to dump Aries instead of me. You and Aries hate each other, and i'm not his mom, so I don't have to excuse his behavior. He can do it himself, or the mods can take whatever actions they want.



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Like back in 2017, people hope his co-host can make it work. You're the only reason that even though Shizune has backed down, I'm not stepping into the ring myself for hosting rights.



Go for it if you want. If the goal of this is ending elitism, holding back because you like me certainly isn't the way to do that. You might think Aries is afraid of losing, but i'm not. I quite like our gimmick we have for this and I think it would hold up.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

Hate or dislike whatever. You guys have bad blood from the rion thing and that's pretty apparent.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm not gonna act like i'm not biased, everyone is biased. 

Doesn't change how I feel about the situation at all. Maybe I am being too forgiving of Aries' attitude, but his opinion is a valid one in my eyes.

Which no shit. If Aries stepped over the line, that's for you guys and the mods to hash out. Again, i'm not his mom.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm only here because you @'d me and read from there. Not exactly thrilled to be having this emotional shitshow after 9 hours of helping people COVID test.


----------



## Didi (Jun 15, 2020)

All I want to say is, please make this a Platinum game and not a CR game. @Platinum 
if you know what I mean




As for this """debate"""
aries and shizune are both being children, plat is being reasonable




Also I feel kinda guilty because the first favs to be called years in advance was when me and wad were like hosting 2020/10th edition would be cool, like 3 years before today


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

The general conceit of Aries that 'this is how it has been and I feel attacked because you guys want to change it with no warning just because you want it over me' is what I agree with. Flamewar bullshit spicing that up can be hashed out between you guys and the mods as needed. 

I conceded your point and said a vote is fine with me. The rest of my opinions are well known at this point.


----------



## Didi (Jun 15, 2020)

Shizune said:


> DESPITE BEING RIGHT AND DESPITE MORE PEOPLE BACKING ME



also I want to point out that this line in particular disgusted me, what a horrendous selfrighteous attitude

do some self-reflection


but to be fair to both sides:
@Aries 
I get your frustration but your handling of this issue by just bluntly going basically "Its ours fuck off this is how we've always done things" and then not being civil with shizune is also bad


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 15, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Go for it if you want. If the goal of this is ending elitism, holding back because you like me certainly isn't the way to do that. You might think Aries is afraid of losing, but i'm not. I quite like our gimmick we have for this and I think it would hold up.


It isn't because you're my friend, but due to you not having been apart of hosting any other Favorites. Like with Champs I'm good with giving someone new a chance.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

Didi said:


> All I want to say is, please make this a Platinum game and not a CR game. @Platinum
> if you know what I mean
> 
> 
> ...



Define Platinum game ?

If you mean meta-narrative bullshit with fun cosmic horror nonsense, that's what I aim for. 

I can kinda go into some of the gists of what we have planned if you want.


----------



## Didi (Jun 15, 2020)

Platinum said:


> If you mean meta-narrative bullshit with fun cosmic horror nonsense, that's what I aim for.



yes pls

and also mainly not too many CR moments or dbz shit or general "you exploited my broken role so I'm just gonna completely ignore your actions and not process them and just do what I want to happen"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

I also plan on tard wrangling the power creep a bit.

Love you Iwan, but needing an excel spreedsheet for favs 9 is way too much effort for a lazy shit like me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Jun 15, 2020)

Platinum said:


> I also plan on tard wrangling the power creep a bit.
> 
> Love you Iwan, but needing an excel spreedsheet for favs 9 is way too much effort for a lazy shit like me.



WAD and me are also doing that this year, we decided we did not want roles that are like a fucking book to read what they can all do

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 15, 2020)

If I ever run a Favorites or similar game again definitely going far low on the power scale as well. I started the power creep but that was WPK of 5-7 years ago.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 15, 2020)

Favorites is overrated anyways


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 15, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Define Platinum game ?
> 
> If you mean meta-narrative bullshit with fun cosmic horror nonsense, that's what I aim for.
> 
> I can kinda go into some of the gists of what we have planned if you want.


Would love a Favorites with strong flavor. Favorites VI had some great stuff, but was unfortunately flavor that hinted at people's alignments/abilities.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 15, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Favorites is overrated anyways


That's why you have to host a DAO game and show what a real host can do


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

Didi said:


> yes pls
> 
> and also mainly not too many CR moments or dbz shit or general "you exploited my broken role so I'm just gonna completely ignore your actions and not process them and just do what I want to happen"



I think i'm pretty decent at balancing shit, but I wouldn't be opposed to someone peer reviewing our roles to avoid that. Most of that nonsense in Aries games comes from roles being able to gain other abilities, so we already agreed to limit those sort of things.

My general gimmick idea was basically each role has a hope and a troll aspect: AKA pooling together all the submissions and using the two offered... within reason. Aries and I both kinda agree to be a little more selective in what people can actually submit. I don't want to be an anti fun police, but if you want me to make a role for the policeman from a danish commercial actor in 1935, you are probably just going to get a half assed role. If you really want that, go for it. But actual things we would prefer to make it fun.

You get a proper amount of favorites abilities without the dumb spam of being able to fire them off constantly.

But basically roles would start in the hope or troll aspect and flip every cycle, so people can't just creep and rely on their one god ability to get them through the game... possibly with a one shot to let you stay in a certain aspect at the cost of losing abilities or whatever.




Didi said:


> WAD and me are also doing that this year, we decided we did not want roles that are like a fucking book to read what they can all do



Once you get above superkills you've kinda lost the plot.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 15, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> That's why you have to host a DAO game and show what a real host can do


Honestly if I ever will host again a DA game is very likely and with the mechanics I've had in mind for it, it truly would be a fantastic experience for you all.

But I don't think I will host again


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

Did SinRaven ever actually host at all, or was that just a ephermeral dream we all once shared?


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 15, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Did SinRaven ever actually host at all, or was that just a ephermeral dream we all once shared?


I hosted several generic games and one role madness game.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 15, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Did SinRaven ever actually host at all, or was that just a ephermeral dream we all once shared?


One of the games they hosted actually won several awards...back in 2013!


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> One of the games they hosted actually won several awards...back in 2013!



Sounds like one of those retroactive things like Kim Jong Un inventing the bicycle or some shit. I need hard archaeological evidence.

Not even sure 2013 happened TBH.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

Also @Didi if you took my Shinji suggestion and don't force the player to loudly proclaim how much they don't want to do anything or use their power, then I guess I never truly knew you.

Looking forward to your guys' game.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 15, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Sounds like one of those retroactive things like Kim Jong Un inventing the bicycle or some shit. I need hard archaeological evidence.
> 
> Not even sure 2013 happened TBH.


 and the awards it got:



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> *Best Game Ending*
> 
> 
> ​
> ...





Firaea said:


> *Best Moderator, Best Player & Best Mafia Team Awards*​
> ​
> *The Six Paths of Mafia*​
> His orange, disheveled hair rustled in the cold wind that came from up north. Stoutly, stoically, he stood. From miles away, he could already sense the oppressive miasma of death impending upon him… slowly, gradually, but surely. The fatal certainty of his opponent’s arrival struck even his intrepid heart with a shiver.
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

Ah, one of my hiatus years.

So yeah, not real. Poor Sin will one day host a game


----------



## Didi (Jun 15, 2020)

yeah, 2013 was also a hiatus year of mine so it's completely worthless


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

Mafia... mafia never changes

Forgive me RNGesus for what i'm about to do.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 15, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Ah, one of my hiatus years.
> 
> So yeah, not real. Poor Sin will one day host a game





Didi said:


> yeah, 2013 was also a hiatus year of mine so it's completely worthless



2k13 was the best year of mafia ever and since y'all weren't around for it I guess that's why

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Jun 15, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> 2k13 was the best year of mafia ever and since y'all weren't around for it I guess that's why



you just think that because our absence made it possible for some of you guys to carry a few games because the gods weren't around to keep you in check

That's why all the overrated hacks who aren't actually that good are all from that era


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

Once more unto the breach.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 15, 2020)

Didi said:


> you just think that because our absence made it possible for some of you guys to carry a few games because the gods weren't around to keep you in check
> 
> That's why all the overrated hacks who aren't actually that good are all from that era


Just tag @WolfPrinceKiba


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 15, 2020)

So I haven't read the last 3 pages of discussion (wtf guys) but if @Platinum really wants to host he can take my spot in the Laix/Nitty team since I've hosted Favs before.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 15, 2020)

Didi said:


> All I want to say is, please make this a Platinum game and not a CR game. @Platinum
> if you know what I mean



I'm not sure if I can speak for others, but imo Favorites by Platinum and Aries is only playable if Platinum can control Aries's destructive tendencies and is also interested in doing so.

If it turns out Plat bailed before the game started or didn't participate much I'm not sure if I'll even want to play.

I've already been a guinea pig for Aries once, I don't need that again.

Favs 7 was that bad. It wasn't just bad gameplay wise, it made the community feel bad. I didn't think we'd submit ourselves to that again 4 years later.


----------



## Laix (Jun 15, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm not sure if I can speak for others, but imo Favorites by Platinum and Aries is only playable if Platinum can control Aries's destructive tendencies and is also interested in doing so.
> 
> If it turns out Plat bailed before the game started or didn't participate much I'm not sure if I'll even want to play.
> 
> ...



Yeah. I’m excited for a Plat game and I’m happy for Aries to contribute as he can make good games but there has to be restraints in place. I never experienced Favs 7 but I do remember the Teen Titans game making me want to jump in traffic


----------



## Santí (Jun 15, 2020)

Legend said:


> this isnt 2014 our prime is past.
> 
> Look at @Santí he's mellowed out to first time dad levels


----------



## Magic (Jun 15, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm not sure if I can speak for others, but imo Favorites by Platinum and Aries is only playable if Platinum can control Aries's destructive tendencies and is also interested in doing so.
> 
> If it turns out Plat bailed before the game started or didn't participate much I'm not sure if I'll even want to play.
> 
> ...



All he has to do is remove copy roles and limit roles that can be near invincible. Was a bunch of people copying roles that can't be killed and then copying a role that can't be lynched etc. Too many jack of all trades running around who can't be killed. Maybe limit mafia targeting themselves with copy stuff or whatever. The mafia team that had mr.bean was doing some convoluted stuff like that.

Iirc


----------



## Hero (Jun 15, 2020)

@WolfPrinceKiba 

I think we should take another stab at it.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 15, 2020)

Jeroen said:


>


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

RemChu said:


> All he has to do is remove copy roles and limit roles that can be near invincible. Was a bunch of people copying roles that can't be killed and then copying a role that can't be lynched etc. Too many jack of all trades running around who can't be killed. Maybe limit mafia targeting themselves with copy stuff or whatever. The mafia team that had mr.bean was doing some convoluted stuff like that.
> 
> Iirc



Rem please.

It was Mr. Beans, get it right .


----------



## Santí (Jun 15, 2020)

VastoxBlackhole tho


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

Oh yeah, meant to say @Santí you played in my Lovecraft game in 2018. Of course, I can only assume the mental insanity you suffered from the creatures beyond the stars resulted in memory loss


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

Speaking of that I really should get around to finishing the 5 roles I need to complete Lovecraft 2and run it some day.

But then I would actually be using my time productively and we can't have that


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 15, 2020)

Who is elistren?
What happened to shizune ?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 15, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Even though Shizune already bowed out, this really should be a point of contention. "Dibs" as it were isn't a system within a diverse, ever changing community that frequents different channels. You could say dibs is how we've always done it, but that is far from an actual historically supported viewpoint. Back when I first hosted Favorites two people had put up sign-ups and bailed, and no one else wanted to step up to the plate. In 2014 the spot was open for someone else to host and again no one stepped up to the plate so I did it. Hosting Favorites isn't something that many people have been chomping at the bit to do over the years, and it's a fabrication to suggest otherwise.
> 
> It has never been the case that two people had the strong desire to host it before in the same year, and changing conditions in both our mafia community, the board itself and just life as it were means that now more then ever saying "oh you can just do it next year" isn't reasonable. It has always been unreasonable because everyone's schedule and motivation levels fluctuate, and they might not know years in advance that they'd have the time/energy to host Favorites that far ahead of time. This also disregards new people who join the community and show themselves to be a popular host, up and coming stars whose star is at their brightest shouldn't be denied the possibility to hosting the years biggest game because someone called dibs before they even joined.
> 
> ...


I totally think it should be a community thing Tbh 
And your Idea of voting restriction is actually pretty novel.
We also could actually... not allow years in advance dibbs anymore ?
Maybe we could open a discussion thread once a year asking "who wants to host favorites?" or something.


----------



## Santí (Jun 15, 2020)

iwandesu said:


> I totally think it should be a community thing Tbh
> And your Idea of voting restriction is actually pretty novel.
> We also could actually... not allow years in advance dibbs anymore ?
> Maybe we could open a discussion thread once a year asking "who wants to host favorites?" or something.



I mean after this there certainly has to be set a period of time where we decide this if we can anticipate competition. It can be for the following 2 months after the end of the most recent favorites or something.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 15, 2020)

iwandesu said:


> Who is elistren?
> What happened to shizune ?


I guess he changed his name? @Elistren


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 15, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> The fairest way if we do it officially is hold a nomination/voting process in January just like how do the Champs nominations. Just don't make it a poll because those are too easily abused.


I like this Idea too 
And yeah anything but a pool


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 15, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I guess he changed his name? @Elistren


He also deleted almost all his posts from early today and apparently took away his avy ?
Anyway hope he is ok.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 15, 2020)

Platinum said:


> I also plan on tard wrangling the power creep a bit.
> 
> Love you Iwan, but needing an excel spreedsheet for favs 9 is way too much effort for a lazy shit like me.


God that game was totally bullshit even for an iwan game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 15, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Once you get above superkills you've kinda lost the plot.


I think ultra kills are fine
Even "Lynch kills" can be a fun gimmick if they are actually Lynch oriented
Game removals were totally a mistake tho


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

iwandesu said:


> I think ultra kills are fine
> Even "Lynch kills" can be a fun gimmick if they are actually Lynch oriented
> Game removals were totally a mistake tho



Yeah ultras are fine as a 'this thing is fucking dead no matter what' one shot. Lynch kills are always basically just an ultra kill with a rebrand. They never actually interact with the lynch as far as I have seen.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

The problem with all large role madness games is that everything except killing is kinda minimized in importance. Oh wow, I have 3x vote power in a game with 50 players, 4 of which will just block or redirect the lynch. 

Gonna have to go into the lab for inspiration when the time comes. I have a few ideas on unique things that don't necessarily involve killing.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

Especially when you are picky like I am.

Taboos suck, lie detectors suck unless you specifically build it so it won't be abused in the most boring way imaginable. Honestly I have come to think that lynch manipulation should be pretty limited in general, so people actually try to scumhunt more. Instead of redirects, maybe a double lynch with the candidate they choose, or keeping redirects to an absolute 1 of no matter what.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 15, 2020)

One vote for the lynch and another vote for someone to lose an ability


----------



## Laix (Jun 15, 2020)

always wanted to host a dethy style game so why not



5 person game to keep me entertained before MMV starts

lets goooo

 f


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 15, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Yeah ultras are fine as a 'this thing is fucking dead no matter what' one shot. Lynch kills are always basically just an ultra kill with a rebrand. They never actually interact with the lynch as far as I have seen.


On favorixes i actually made one of the mafia faction kills to be a "minority Lynch kill" (basically they would Double down the Lynch on the second most voted player and, once GF died, they could redirects this second Lynch in whoever) 
But yeah this was the only instance i can recall


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

I forget who, but I know there are some DND brotatos in here. Can I get some opinions on what to multiclass as for a bard? I roll as college of satire and basically do the face shit for a bunch of barely-contained murder hobos and a loony toons tier halfling thief, so I was wondering what would be the best thing to go as for a support to give me more buff options. I was thinking maybe artificer alchemist.


----------



## Shizune (Jun 15, 2020)

iwandesu said:


> He also deleted almost all his posts from early today and apparently took away his avy ?
> Anyway hope he is ok.



I'm fine, thank you. I was upset about how things went last night, which I know is partially my fault. I'm just hoping we can move on now and nobody will think less of me for what happened. At first, I really wasn't trying to hurt anyone. Eventually, I lost my cool, and then I did say hurtful things. I'm regretting that a lot right now.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 15, 2020)

I mean with THAT avatar people will just have to STAN you

The Muses are the only real Disney QUEENS


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 15, 2020)

i miss the ol disney classics. Was there ever a disney mafia game in here


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 15, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> i miss the ol disney classics. Was there ever a disney mafia game in here


I vaguely remember one... by Psychic..?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 15, 2020)

Platinum said:


> I forget who, but I know there are some DND brotatos in here. Can I get some opinions on what to multiclass as for a bard? I roll as college of satire and basically do the face shit for a bunch of barely-contained murder hobos and a loony toons tier halfling thief, so I was wondering what would be the best thing to go as for a support to give me more buff options. I was thinking maybe artificer alchemist.


Bard isn't the best thing to go multiclassing away from, and mostly people do it with other CHA casters. A sorcerer using twinned spell Haste is a classic. If you have good enough INT to multiclass an INT class then Diviner Wizard isn't a direct buffer but has Portent which is a fun ability to exchange any d20s with ones you roll at the start of each day. Cleric overall would offer the most buffs that the Bard doesn't have.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 15, 2020)

Ah it was a Disney Princesses game



Apparently I was modkilled


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 15, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Ah it was a Disney Princesses game
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I was modkilled



I remember when you had my role in Wad's Chatterbox member mafia game, meaning you were supposed to be the most active player in the game but you ended up getting modkilled.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 15, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> I remember when you had my role in Wad's Chatterbox member mafia game, meaning you were supposed to be the most active player in the game but you ended up getting modkilled.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 15, 2020)

Oh but apparently I got modkilled in Psychic's game after copy pasting my role in a post. I also pulled a SinRage there.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 15, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Oh but apparently I got modkilled in Psychic's game after copy pasting my role in a post. I also pulled a SinRage there.


I want to remember the game where I was shitposting so hard as tree stump with no abilities or vote power and you were screaming your few braincells away even though Marco was the most obvious mafia that phase. And you eventually got lynched in said phase


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Bard isn't the best thing to go multiclassing away from, and mostly people do it with other CHA casters. A sorcerer using twinned spell Haste is a classic. If you have good enough INT to multiclass an INT class then Diviner Wizard isn't a direct buffer but has Portent which is a fun ability to exchange any d20s with ones you roll at the start of each day. Cleric overall would offer the most buffs that the Bard doesn't have.



I thought most people multiclassed bard because the 20th level ability isn't that amazing for them?

I think I have a 14 or 15 in INT so I'll look into that.


----------



## Santí (Jun 15, 2020)

Platinum said:


> I forget who, but I know there are some DND brotatos in here. Can I get some opinions on what to multiclass as for a bard? I roll as college of satire and basically do the face shit for a bunch of barely-contained murder hobos and a loony toons tier halfling thief, so I was wondering what would be the best thing to go as for a support to give me more buff options. I was thinking maybe artificer alchemist.



Bard/Artif is pretty damn MAD, I think you'd get more value out of magical initiate if you're looking to pad your spell list or something.

Multiclassing with a caster, especially two casters has always been fucked to me because of how strong spell slots are. The roleplay should be fun though and I think Artificer also gives heavy armor, if you plan on sticking in melee combat more.

We're playing Curse of Strahd atm and I'm running a strength-based Astral Self Monk X/Totem Barb 3 build which is MAD and sub-optimal as all fuck but it is by far the most basedpilled concept I've thrown together so far.

Maximum Power Fantasy.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

That does sound pretty based, NGL


----------



## Santí (Jun 15, 2020)

>Be a Monk
>Be a pissed off monk
>Grapple foe
>Step of the Wind
>Fucking leap 20 feet into the air with Athletics
>Drop the bitch

Works every time.


----------



## Didi (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm a utility wizard atm (with some dmg too but more utility)

it's fun


Dm: noooooooooooooooooo I have balanced this encounter around my units having multi-attacks and reactions you can't just ignore all that
me: haha Slow go brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 15, 2020)

Melodie said:


> I want to remember the game where I was shitposting so hard as tree stump with no abilities or vote power and you were screaming your few braincells away even though Marco was the most obvious mafia that phase. And you eventually got lynched in said phase


I vaguely remember this! But I dont remember the game


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

I basically roll as a fantasy demonitzed youtuber out for vengeance against the noble who ruined my career after exposing their plans. 

Tumble is so retardedly strong, that now I just naruto run around casting dissonant whispers and thunderwave to knock people into spots to get opportunity attacks for the paladin, cleric, and rogue. Fun times.


----------



## Santí (Jun 15, 2020)

Platinum said:


> I basically roll as a fantasy demonitzed youtuber out for vengeance against the noble who ruined my career after exposing their plans.
> 
> Tumble is so retardedly strong, that now I just naruto run around casting dissonant whispers and thunderwave to knock people into spots to get opportunity attacks for the paladin, cleric, and rogue. Fun times.



Oh shit, I didn't even know Bard had a UA like this. It effectively turns you into a Monk-like Bard.

This is also why I'm really hesitant about multiclassing with Bard, because Bard's inherent design borrows so much from the core classes already. I've been conceptually thinking of a Bard with a Rogue dip that's basically Ricky from Trailer Park Boys, a fast-talking schemer who speaks convincing bullshit out of every situation.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 15, 2020)

So, I have an idea for the Tower of God game.

Every role starts at E-rank, and they can climb up to A-Rank, which represents a "level of the tower" they are climbing. At E-rank, almost everybody is a generic. The more they climb ranks, the more they unlock their abilities, or get more shots of previously unlocked abilities.

To climb your ranks, you must do tests. Tests will be mini-games held every cycle. We could do a lot of the stuff that is done in NF's events, like dice tests or treasure hunts. Or more creative stuff. I've thought of a couple tests already. Every day, a certain number of players will pass the test and go up a rank, but everyone can keep trying to get to the top rank for as long as they are alive.

This allows me to write a god mode role version for every character, but restrict the abilities so only a few of them will ever be unlocked.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 15, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I vaguely remember this! But I dont remember the game



Inverse Mafia. I hosted it.


----------



## Legend (Jun 15, 2020)

You know its true old friend, we used to argue over random shit lol


----------



## Legend (Jun 15, 2020)

also I miss playing DnD I haven't played in 2 years,  when I was in College. Was Barbarian/Rogue.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 15, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Inverse Mafia. I hosted it.


LOL...oh no...


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 15, 2020)

Platinum said:


> I thought most people multiclassed bard because the 20th level ability isn't that amazing for them?
> 
> I think I have a 14 or 15 in INT so I'll look into that.


Very few campaigns reach lv20 so that is pretty irrelevant to considering multiclassing. Most campaigns end at around lv10, and that is when Bards get Magical Secrets which is an amazing feature.



Platinum said:


> I basically roll as a fantasy demonitzed youtuber out for vengeance against the noble who ruined my career after exposing their plans.
> 
> Tumble is so retardedly strong, that now I just naruto run around casting dissonant whispers and thunderwave to knock people into spots to get opportunity attacks for the paladin, cleric, and rogue. Fun times.


I played as a College of Satire Bard for over a year, great times. Basically did as you do spamming Tumbling Fool+Dissonant Whispers to trigger attacks of opportunity. Thunderwave doesn't actually work to trigger AoO within the rules as displacing an enemy like that is specifically noted not to trigger them, but if your DMs allowing it then abuse it.

I had a really sweet magical blade that made me pretty solid in melee as well :

_Songblade : Weapon (Rapier), very rare (requires attunement by a bard)_

The blade is scored in a beautiful, intricate pattern, and air moving across this magical etching generates melodic tones with every swipe. The blade’s musical qualities do not function underwater, in a vacuum, or in other environments where air cannot freely pass over the blade.

You gain a +2 bonus to attack and damage rolls made with this magic weapon. This weapon counts as a spell casting focus for bard spells, increasing your spell save DC by +1.

When this blade hits a creature or object, it generates a musical resonance that deals an additional 1d6 thunder damage.

*Inspiring Leader.* When you use your bardic inspiration as a bonus action, you can immediately make a melee attack with this weapon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Jun 15, 2020)

Legend said:


> also I miss playing DnD I haven't played in 2 years,  when I was in College. Was Barbarian/Rogue.



Barbarian/Rogue was my first character. It was a Half-Orc Pirate who's personality I modeled after Black Lagoon's Revy. The first thing I discovered in 5e D&D was Bear Totem being the biggest middle finger you can give to any DM for combat encounters.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 15, 2020)

Santí said:


> Barbarian/Rogue was my first character. It was a Half-Orc Pirate who's personality I modeled after Black Lagoon's Revy. The first thing I discovered in 5e D&D was Bear Totem being the biggest middle finger you can give to any DM for combat encounters.


Barbarians in general are just stupidly OP in the early game. Moon Druids are right up there combat wise, and they also bring stupidly good utility.


----------



## Firaea (Jun 15, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> and the awards it got:


This brought back many memories. :3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 15, 2020)

If anyone wants to play live mafia right now we need one more player in the syndicate discord


----------



## Santí (Jun 15, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Very few campaigns reach lv20 so that is pretty irrelevant to considering multiclassing. Most campaigns end at around lv10, and that is when Bards get Magical Secrets which is an amazing feature.



I had a Moon Druid in my party very same campaign. Him turning into a bear and straight mauling a fool to death is legit top 10 funniest moments because of how unpredictable this damn player was 

Half-Orc Totem Barb//Rogue, Half-Elf Kensei Monk/Hexblade Warlock, Pixie College of Whispers Bard, Eladrin Moon Druid, and a Human Order of the Mutant Blood Hunter (Classic),

We raided the Dullahan's castle with trebuchets and siege weaponry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jun 15, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Barbarians in general are just stupidly OP in the early game. Moon Druids are right up there combat wise, and they also bring stupidly good utility.



This was the last build of my guy before we stopped. I def wanna use him in another campaign.


----------



## Santí (Jun 15, 2020)

Legend said:


> This was the last build of my guy before we stopped. I def wanna use him in another campaign.



Those are some turbo balancedly spread stats, bruh


----------



## Legend (Jun 15, 2020)

Santí said:


> Those are some turbo balancedly spread stats, bruh


I had a vision of how I wanted him to be. A Balance Bruiser with Speed. Hence the Werewolf Race wanted to feed into that.


----------



## Santí (Jun 15, 2020)

Legend said:


> I had a vision of how I wanted him to be. A Balance Bruiser with Speed. Hence the Werewolf Race wanted to feed into that.



*Dexterity*, *Strength*, and *Constitution*. Leave the fancy words and brainthink to the dress-wearing, spell-casting vegans.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

Legend with those Mario everyman stat spreads.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2020)

Wisdom isn't really that bad of a stat to invest in when so many saves rely on it.


----------



## Legend (Jun 15, 2020)

Santí said:


> *Dexterity*, *Strength*, and *Constitution*. Leave the fancy words and brainthink to the dress-wearing, spell-casting vegans.


My dude was Prime Brock Lesnar. 


Platinum said:


> Legend with those Mario everyman stat spreads.


Hahahaha let me live


----------



## Santí (Jun 16, 2020)

Proficiency in perception is basically mandatory unless you want to walk into every pitfall spike trap, so wisdom becomes something you always invest at least some points into. Unless you have a specific roleplay in mind and your character has literally zero awareness of his environment.


----------



## Legend (Jun 16, 2020)

Santí said:


> Proficiency in perception is basically mandatory unless you want to walk into every pitfall spike trap, so wisdom becomes something you always invest at least some points into. Unless you have a specific roleplay in mind and your character has literally zero awareness of his environment.


Exactly


----------



## Santí (Jun 16, 2020)

Legend said:


> Exactly



....And you made it your lowest stat. You made a Barbarian that's more booksmart than he is intuitive


----------



## Legend (Jun 16, 2020)

Santí said:


> ....And you made it your lowest stat. You made a Barbarian that's more booksmart than he is intuitive


Because I have other abilities to offset it


----------



## Legend (Jun 16, 2020)

My Perception was high passively


----------



## Santí (Jun 16, 2020)

Legend said:


> My Perception was high passively



Wait, expertise applies to passive perception as well?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 16, 2020)

Melodie said:


> I want to remember the game where I was shitposting so hard as tree stump with no abilities or vote power and you were screaming your few braincells away even though Marco was the most obvious mafia that phase. And you eventually got lynched in said phase





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Inverse Mafia. I hosted it.





Are you sure it was Inverse ?
You're right about you having hosted that game, but I don't think it was Inverse...

It was the one where everybody was presented 3 roles before the game started and they got to pick which one they wanted to be.

(I only remember this cause I was alien scumbuddy with Rion and I was the one to treestump Melodie (good times))


----------



## Legend (Jun 16, 2020)

Santí said:


> Wait, expertise applies to passive perception as well?


yes you ding dong. My Perception is Ridiculously High. Its a werewolf Rogue too


----------



## Melodie (Jun 16, 2020)

Jeroen said:


> Are you sure it was Inverse ?
> You're right about you having hosted that game, but I don't think it was Inverse...
> 
> It was the one where everybody was presented 3 roles before the game started and they got to pick which one they wanted to be.
> ...


yeah I tried to search for it but I could only find Inverse 2, meh.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2020)

Inverse mafia.....Rion could not tell time.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 16, 2020)

Melodie said:


> yeah I tried to search for it but I could only find Inverse 2, meh.





There you go.
Greater Idea.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Legend (Jun 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Inverse mafia.....Rion could not tell time.


Vasto


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 16, 2020)

i like being a tree stump


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 16, 2020)

Jeroen said:


> There you go.
> Greater Idea.


----------



## Aries (Jun 16, 2020)

I'm gonna say platinum handled this much better than i did. By the time he got on it was too late for me. Felt had been disrespected enough to no longer want to be civil anymore. Democratic vote was never the issue for me it was the tone it was presented to me and throwing my friend under the bus that annoyed me more than anything else that happened.

I dislike the fact that things escalated to that point but it is what it is. I hold no ill will towards anyone regardless of difference in opinion. We are all part of the same community. We all want for the same thing to happen and thats to strengthen this community because in a forum  mixed bag full of anime dweebs and edgelords we all got together to enjoy the game that is mafia and like a real life mafia it is a brotherhood and it is family. We may not see eye to eye on everything but when we are at each other throats thinking i hate you but still we will always say remember when? Just like we always do...


----------



## Aries (Jun 16, 2020)

Anyways for good fun. People always ask me whats All Hope platinum like when he gets srs? How powerful is his hope? Well...


----------



## Tiger (Jun 16, 2020)

Santí said:


> Why is this the year where on more than one occasion I have to babysit processes which have always gone seamlessly without supervision before?
> 
> We misread the Mayan calendar. The end of the world wasn't 2012, it's 2021.



It's a Lawless place here now.



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Would love a Favorites with strong flavor. Favorites VI had some great stuff, but was unfortunately flavor that hinted at people's alignments/abilities.



I have no idea what you're talking about.



iwandesu said:


> I totally think it should be a community thing Tbh
> And your Idea of voting restriction is actually pretty novel.
> We also could actually... not allow years in advance dibbs anymore ?
> Maybe we could open a discussion thread once a year asking "who wants to host favorites?" or something.





Santí said:


> I mean after this there certainly has to be set a period of time where we decide this if we can anticipate competition. It can be for the following 2 months after the end of the most recent favorites or something.



Hey nerds. There's this really natural break in time where things feel fresh and new. It's called New Years. January 1st. That is when a thread should be started by le mod. People come forward with a desire, and a very vague idea of what they want to do with Faves (like saying "power creep is lame, I am taking it back to 1 and 2 level" or "I want everyone to have two roles and they have to choose which one to play as each day" etc.). If only one person wants it after X # of days, boom. (One month? Two months?)

And when there are multiple people who want it, after X days they're locked in and the community votes like we used to back when the KC voted for changes every damn week. You create a quick template:

Jimbob:
Blueballs Mcstrangle:
Effraim:

Then people copy the most recent one and put their name beside the person they're voting for. ((Or, if 3 or 4 candidates, they put their name 1-2 times to spread votes to a backup choice.))

Jimbob:
Blueballs Mcstrangle: *Law*
Effraim:

The next person copies this and adds their name, and so on. Better than a poll. And in order for your name to count, you have to have played Y games in the section. A couple, I'd say, but w/e.

I'm pretty torn on whether I would start this Jan 1, 2021 or 2022 if I was dictating. Luckily it doesn't matter what I think. I would most likely vote for the ability to vote. And I have always been an agent of change.

I'm one of the people who has been here longest. I helped usher in mafia to NF. You should never be afraid to change things for the betterment of the whole, if it is an actual improvement. I hosted twice in 3 years mostly because of being on the verge of quitting the place entirely, and due to 'The Trolling'. When I called dibs on Favs 8, no one disagreed. That was, perhaps, the last time we will ever have a year where no one challenges to be the host.

I also found it to be very problematic that soon after, the next three Fave slots were 'called' in the convo thread without everyone getting a chance to chime in. But I had no authority to stop it, and any time I tried to increase structure, it was met with heavy resistance. That said, I think most people would agree that some structure is needed, and if the new voting system were to start this next New Years, I'm pretty confident Platinum would still be hosting (with his choice of co-host).

Anyway, maybe that was useful or maybe not.



Platinum said:


> Especially when you are picky like I am.
> 
> Taboos suck, lie detectors suck unless you specifically build it so it won't be abused in the most boring way imaginable. Honestly I have come to think that lynch manipulation should be pretty limited in general, so people actually try to scumhunt more. Instead of redirects, maybe a double lynch with the candidate they choose, or keeping redirects to an absolute 1 of no matter what.



Taboos that kill suck. Taboos that trigger quietly and do other, more interesting things are still awesome.

Lie detectors shouldn't automatically be public. Perhaps a lie-detector with a built-in "last will" so the person could have a result posted with their death, etc.

Lynch fuckery is ok as long as it is given the respect it deserves, and there should almost always be a backup lynch.

Most every "bad" mechanic just needs a tweak. Like silence. Restricting someone from playing the game is worse than all the ones you mentioned, combined. Silencing their vote, on the other hand is still "on theme" and can be strong, but doesn't stop players from being involved.



Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> i miss the ol disney classics. Was there ever a disney mafia game in here



I have a game sitting, collecting dust, in my blog called "Disney vs Anime". Along the same lines as "Seinen vs Folklore" from several years ago. Two mafias, two halves of town. The roles are great...I just can not host.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tiger (Jun 16, 2020)

Oh, and I downloaded LoR.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 16, 2020)

Jimbob: *SinRaven*
Blueballs Mcstrangle: *Law*
Effraim: 

I'd rather have Jimbob host Favorites, tbh. Blueballs is not trustworthy enough to handle our favorite game, but Jimbob definitely has it in him to create an interesting game.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 16, 2020)

Tiger said:


> I have a game sitting, collecting dust, in my blog called "Disney vs Anime". Along the same lines as "Seinen vs Folklore" from several years ago. Two mafias, two halves of town. The roles are great...I just can not host.


Seinen vs Folklore was one of my favourite games of yours. Disney vs Anime sounds interesting, hope you can get around to hosting it sometime.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 16, 2020)

Gonna be honest, I doubt it. I'd give it to someone if I thought people were interested. I have a few un-hosted games just sitting there.


----------



## Shizune (Jun 16, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Gonna be honest, I doubt it. I'd give it to someone if I thought people were interested. I have a few un-hosted games just sitting there.



I'd be happy to run any of your setups, although I already have 3 games planned for the rest of this year.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 16, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> i like being a tree stump


I liked it too, I got Sin fuming like no before. google definition of malding might link to one of Sin's posts in that thread.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Jeroen (Jun 16, 2020)

Melodie said:


> I liked it too, I got Sin fuming like no before. google definition of malding might link to one of Sin's posts in that thread.



It was my pleasure to treestump you.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 16, 2020)

I have a full head of hair tho bitch


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 16, 2020)

Jeroen said:


> Are you sure it was Inverse ?
> You're right about you having hosted that game, but I don't think it was Inverse...
> 
> It was the one where everybody was presented 3 roles before the game started and they got to pick which one they wanted to be.
> ...



Oh you're right. Greater Idea.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 16, 2020)

When you have an awesome idea for a setup but you need to read 300 more manga chapters first


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 16, 2020)

@Tiger I was thinking of KC voting when I was making my posts about holding a proper vote as well. It's pretty great how much crossover between the KC and mafia there has been in terms of members/influence on policy(we did KC voting for the committee in 2013 for example).

I would also love to host one of the games you have sitting around. I haven't hosted a proper role madness game since co-hosting Clash of the Hosts. Have done smaller, more experimental things since with a generic+ setup being my big focus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 16, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Oh, and I downloaded LoR.



Ah nice. I have been playing it and climbing in ranked. Hope you like it


----------



## Aries (Jun 16, 2020)

Poor xbox fans


----------



## Tiger (Jun 16, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> @Tiger I was thinking of KC voting when I was making my posts about holding a proper vote as well. It's pretty great how much crossover between the KC and mafia there has been in terms of members/influence on policy(we did KC voting for the committee in 2013 for example).
> 
> I would also love to host one of the games you have sitting around. I haven't hosted a proper role madness game since co-hosting Clash of the Hosts. Have done smaller, more experimental things since with a generic+ setup being my big focus.



Going to send you something.



Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> Ah nice. I have been playing it and climbing in ranked. Hope you like it



I have only been doing challenges and AI thus far. Still building. I like the idea of shrooms and Jinx thus far. Of the starting decks, Jinx/Zed is my jam.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 16, 2020)

im always gonna be a sony fangirl


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 16, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Going to send you something.
> 
> 
> 
> I have only been doing challenges and AI thus far. Still building. I like the idea of shrooms and Jinx thus far. Of the starting decks, Jinx/Zed is my jam.



nice, yeah. jinx zed is a common pair along with jinx and draven. I got beaten by jinx/draven the other day. I think almost every champ is viable ?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 16, 2020)

Aries said:


> Poor xbox fans


Their event is in July. The PS5 event was good at best, more leaning towards just decent.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 16, 2020)

still no price on ps5 huh.


----------



## Laix (Jun 16, 2020)

how much do they expect us to pay for GTA 5: the re-up: theft reloaded


----------



## Aries (Jun 16, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Their event is in July. The PS5 event was good at best, more leaning towards just decent.



Xbox needs more than just online multiplayer fps games and forza for their new console. They bought a load of publishers lets see if it pays off this July or else they are getting creamed again.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 16, 2020)

Laix said:


> how much do they expect us to pay for GTA 5: the re-up: theft reloaded



im surprised they be doing this when they gave gta 5 for free on pc earlier this year lmao


----------



## Laix (Jun 16, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> im surprised they be doing this when they gave gta 5 for free on pc earlier this year lmao



literally it’s so embarassing


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 16, 2020)

Aries said:


> Xbox needs more than just online multiplayer fps games and forza for their new console. They bought a load of publishers lets see if it pays off this July or else they are getting creamed again.



their advantage is that they have better specs but imo the decider is going to be exclusives and the price of each console


----------



## Aries (Jun 16, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> their advantage is that they have better specs but imo the decider is going to be exclusives and the price of each console



Yeah. Exclusives are gonna dictate which consoles they are gonna get. Casual players aren't gonna look specs when deciding. Xbox does have some good things going for it like gamepass/backwards compatibility with all xbox consoles but thats only gonna appeal to you if already an xbox owner.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 16, 2020)

Aries said:


> Yeah. Exclusives are gonna dictate which consoles they are gonna get. Casual players aren't gonna look specs when deciding. Xbox does have some good things going for it like gamepass/backwards compatibility with all xbox consoles but thats only gonna appeal to you if already an xbox owner.



there are some hardcore ppl who are about the specs but for me yeah its why i always got sony cause of exclusives


----------



## Didi (Jun 16, 2020)

If you want specs, but then go for a console over a pc,  you are a fool


----------



## Melodie (Jun 16, 2020)

Didi said:


> If you want specs, but then go for a console over a pc,  you are a fool


While I'd go for a PC, I don't think that's true.not everyone has the money to make a PC that's as good as the consoles right now. It'll be cheaper in the future when the new gen stuff come out but right now to make a PC equal to Xbox series x you'd need to dish out 2k dollars PC.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 16, 2020)

Tiger said:


> I have only been doing challenges and AI thus far. Still building. I like the idea of shrooms and Jinx thus far. Of the starting decks, Jinx/Zed is my jam.


Come to the shroom side!


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 16, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> there are some hardcore ppl who are about the specs but for me yeah its why i always got sony cause of exclusives





Melodie said:


> While I'd go for a PC, I don't think that's true.not everyone has the money to make a PC that's as good as the consoles right now. It'll be cheaper in the future when the new gen stuff come out but right now to make a PC equal to Xbox series x you'd need to dish out 2k dollars PC.


Yes. These are the reasons I go for the PS (though I'll wait a few years before buying a PS5) and also Nintendo consoles. Exclusives and it's considerably cheaper than a good gaming PC and I dont care about specs anyway.

Well.. Cheaper except for online gaming. Which is why I rarely online game (outside of games available on mobile) nowadays


----------



## Melodie (Jun 16, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Yes. These are the reasons I go for the PS (though I'll wait a few years before buying a PS5) and also Nintendo consoles. Exclusives and it's considerably cheaper than a good gaming PC and I dont care about specs anyway.
> 
> Well.. Cheaper except for online gaming. Which is why I rarely online game (outside of games available on mobile) nowadays


Then by the time u buy a PS5 a PC would be cheaper and more powerful than said console lol. a console being a much cheaper option is only a short term thing.


----------



## Laix (Jun 16, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> there are some hardcore ppl who are about the specs but for me yeah its why i always got sony cause of exclusives



yeah same

I have a gaming PC and a PS4, but I rarely use my PC except for Sims 4 lol. For me to buy a PS5, they'd have to port a game I really like over (like DBD) or release a sequel I'm really anticipating (Dragon Age 5, GTA6 etc)


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 16, 2020)

Melodie said:


> Then by the time u buy a PS5 a PC would be cheaper and more powerful than said console lol. a console being a much cheaper option is only a short term thing.


Hm might be. Haven't done any research into gaming PCs and the costs tbh.

Eh I bought a PS4 a few years back for a few hundred euros (like 200ish?) so I still consider that pretty cheap. I don't care about having the newest shit or the fanciest visuals. You know I always rocked this shitty toaster laptop. 

Might go for a good gaming PC once I get a bigger apartment.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 16, 2020)

Laix said:


> yeah same
> 
> I have a gaming PC and a PS4, but I rarely use my PC except for Sims 4 lol. For me to buy a PS5, they'd have to port a game I really like over (like DBD) or release a sequel I'm really anticipating (Dragon Age 5, GTA6 etc)



ima riot if there's no sims 5 for 2021


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 16, 2020)

I don't know how much PCs go for nowadays. I built my gaming PC and that was maybe around ~1000 dollars? I don't remember exactly but I am not sure if I would pay 700 for the PS5 (rumored price)


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 16, 2020)

Laix said:


> yeah same
> 
> I have a gaming PC and a PS4, but I rarely use my PC except for Sims 4 lol. For me to buy a PS5, they'd have to port a game I really like over (like DBD) or release a sequel I'm really anticipating (Dragon Age 5, GTA6 etc)


Yeah a Dragon Age 5 or a Final Fantasy VII remake sequel prequel part 12-VI reboot would make me buy a PS5.


----------



## Nataly (Jun 16, 2020)

Haven't seen mafia chat this active and busy in a while


----------



## Legend (Jun 16, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Haven't seen mafia chat this active and busy in a while


I take full responsibility


----------



## Aries (Jun 16, 2020)

I nominate Vasto as biggest heel move of nf mafia for 2020. Doesnt get more eviler than naming yourself mickey mouse


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 16, 2020)

mickey mouse gives me ptsd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Jun 16, 2020)

The virgin console fanboys vs the Chad Platinum who wastes his money buying every console and PC then plays nothing but Rimworld and Skyrim for all of 2020.


----------



## Laix (Jun 16, 2020)

Platinum said:


> The virgin console fanboys vs the Chad Platinum who wastes his money buying every console and PC then plays nothing but Rimworld and Skyrim for all of 2020.



the dick size is immeasurable


----------



## Shizune (Jun 16, 2020)

About mafia mechanics we didn’t like, I was thinking and I remembered a game I played here awhile ago where there were several different town factions each with different wincons. I think it might actually have been a game by Tiger but now I’m not sure. Anyway, that always stuck with me as a setup I didn’t like. The different wincons were confusing and it felt like we got too far away from the basics of mafia vs town (vs indies).


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 16, 2020)

hmmm one mechanic im not fond of was a post limitation where you can only post like 3 times per phase or something.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 16, 2020)

actually i dont know if that counts, i just remember somethimg about a post restriction but it didnt tie to anything other than flavor


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2020)

Elistren said:


> About mafia mechanics we didn’t like, I was thinking and I remembered a game I played here awhile ago where there were several different town factions each with different wincons. I think it might actually have been a game by Tiger but now I’m not sure. Anyway, that always stuck with me as a setup I didn’t like. The different wincons were confusing and it felt like we got too far away from the basics of mafia vs town (vs indies).



FUCKING NO ONE FUCKING DYING TO FUCKING ANYTHING!!! AND YOU ALL KNOW WHO YOU ARE WHO ABUSED THE SHIT OUT OF THAT.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 16, 2020)

Vasto has never been the same since the void.


----------



## Firaea (Jun 16, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Yeah a Dragon Age 5 or a Final Fantasy VII remake sequel prequel part 12-VI reboot would make me buy a PS5.



PS5 ftw


----------



## Aries (Jun 16, 2020)

If NF Mafia hosts/Games were a theme

1: Platinum-Starrk-The gunslinger and the host who popularized the mexican standoff games. The theme of loneliness suits his style and games. Platinum like starrk is lazy and you don't get to see what kind of host he is until he is kinda forced too. His games tend to be the most narrative driven of the hosts. When you really think about it as town you really are a lonely townie trying to seek other townies so your not alone anymore.

It is very relatable and what makes his story write ups show this loneliness aspect is he puts you and your peers in his story. You are all in this together, you are all reacting to the same thing... Yet reality hits when you finish the last sentence and remember this is still a mafia game. Now platinum is tasking you with a gun to shoot and protect someone until one person remains...

2: *Tiger-Barragan*: The old King of NF Mafia. The man who ushered mafia to this forum. The theme of Time suits him and his games. The thing that seperates his games the most from others is the amount of time and research he does for them. His 2 favorites games are probably the most balanced games in the entire franchise. Entering his games gives you an old school feel that other games dont do. When people go role madness games have jumped the shark in making their abilities crazier and zanier. You point to law game to show them it is possible to do a balanced RM game.

Tiger like Barragan represents  more then any host here the aspect of time. It eventually catches up with you. You gain other responsibilities, real life comes knocking and eventually you no longer have the time to host let alone play anymore.

3: *WAD-Halibel*: The Great shark of Miami NF. The theme of sacrifice suits him and his games. When NF Mafia community was doing a host measuring contest in who could make their roles even more and more absurd wad sacrificed his chance to do RM games by going nah ill stick to the basics and show you why their better then a game where every role has 20 abilities.

Halibel is the only espada whos fight was pretty even for the most part. Which i feel sums up an wad game. Her fight with hitsugaya was not a battle of power but of skill. Skill was gonna be the deciding factor which is why his games are either generic games or if they are role madness its very balanced with simple abilities. Power roles are not the end all be all in a wad game but your skill and how you use it. Wad is willing to sacrifice a inactive townie day 1 if it ensures a victory later on and he expects the same from you it you want to win in his games.

Halibel also the only person who has loyal supporters willing to do anything for her and like her wad has alot of close friends who join his games and play giving it their all even if they have no expirence. Which is more than most peeps who sign up and inactifag. But like aizen sacrifcing halibel some players would rather wait for a game where they could get a cool role over sacrifice themselves for a generic one.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 16, 2020)

Don't put rng in abilities. Coinflip only makes people mald. I said this million times already


----------



## Aries (Jun 16, 2020)

I had an espada theme comparison wanted to do but just those 3 took me a while to do. Incase i dont do it had this as the comparison/theme

1: Platinum/Starrk-loneliness
2: Tiger/Barragan-Time
3: Wad/Halibel-Sacrifice
4: Aries/Ulquiorra-Nihilism
5: WPK/Nnoitra-Despair
6: Iwandesu/Grimmjow-Destruction
7: Shizune/Zommari-Intoxication
8: Laix/Szayel-Madness
9: DDL/Aaroniero-Greed
10: Vasto/Yammy-Ira


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 17, 2020)

Aries said:


> Aries/Ulquiorra-Nihilism



How the trolls have fallen......ha.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> How the trolls have fallen......ha.


----------



## Aries (Jun 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> How the trolls have fallen......ha.


----------



## Shizune (Jun 17, 2020)

Aries make me Tia Harribel or I’m taking Favorites back again


----------



## Shizune (Jun 17, 2020)

Lol I’m joking it was a joke


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 17, 2020)

Wow...... @Kvothe Kingkiller you are so damn flat chested.

@Aries just admit you have grown so lazy because you made your roles so damn broken and unbalanced. That it all just finally caught up to you.......and broke you.


----------



## Laix (Jun 17, 2020)

Melodie said:


> Don't put rng in abilities. Coinflip only makes people mald. I said this million times already



i was guilty of this a lot when i was younger 

i used to always have an ability that was like "target a player. their action will have a 50% chance of failing"


----------



## Melodie (Jun 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> i was guilty of this a lot when i was younger
> 
> i used to always have an ability that was like "target a player. their action will have a 50% chance of failing"



It's almost as if the games themselves don't have enough roleblocks and immunity and the like.


----------



## Didi (Jun 17, 2020)

100% chance of assigning Melodie a chancebased role in upcoming favourites

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Laix (Jun 17, 2020)

Didi said:


> 100% chance of assigning Melodie a chancebased role in upcoming favourites



make her an unlynchable jester with a 10% chance of each lynch redirecting to her


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 17, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Haven't seen mafia chat this active and busy in a while


Drama is the lifeblood of mafia.


----------



## Magic (Jun 17, 2020)

@God Of Shinobi ever coming back?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 17, 2020)

RemChu said:


> @God Of Shinobi ever coming back?


His ban isn't up till like the 26th IIRC.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 17, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Drama is the lifeblood of mafia.





WolfPrinceKiba said:


> His ban isn't up till like the 26th IIRC.



The activity forecast for the week of the 26th are sunny throughout.


----------



## Aries (Jun 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Wow...... @Kvothe Kingkiller you are so damn flat chested.
> 
> @Aries just admit you have grown so lazy because you made your roles so damn broken and unbalanced. That it all just finally caught up to you.......and broke you.



No one stays on top forever in the Mafia Seas of NF, not Mafia Hero Monkey D. GarPlatinum or Trollbeard Aries... The new age is a coming... You too will eventually lose to it... Vastou of the Ragin Beasts


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 17, 2020)

i cant believe i was called flat chested 

even tho its true


----------



## Laix (Jun 17, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> i cant believe i was called flat chested
> 
> even tho its true



call him small-balled he'll start crying


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 17, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> i cant believe i was called flat chested
> 
> even tho its true



I've been wondering for awhile, but how do you know Wad? I thought you were a member that joined recently but you got a 2005 joindate. I've only see you in the last year though.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 17, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> I've been wondering for awhile, but how do you know Wad? I thought you were a member that joined recently but you got a 2005 joindate. I've only see you in the last year though.



through league of legends


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 17, 2020)

it is the same with @Elistren and @Lord Genome we all played league together


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 17, 2020)

I think played LoL with @SinRaven once but the ping considering the distance was unreal.

(also I suck at LoL)


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 17, 2020)

I don't remember exactly how I got into mafia. Either Nitty or WAD talked about their games and I got interested enough to try


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 17, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> through league of legends



I see, but that doesn't explain the 2005 joindate. Did you just leave NF for a long time and only return recently?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 17, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> I see, but that' doesn't explain the 2005 joindate. Did you just leave NF for a long time and only return recently?



Yeah, I was a weeb nerd that hung out in fanclubs in 2005, then quit. then saw a LoL nf thread years later and made friends with wad and the others there


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 17, 2020)

Thanks Ava for asking the stuff I've been wondering about.

And thanks Kvothe for answering ~

Glad you joined us! You're one of my favorite players here nowadays.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 17, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I think played LoL with @SinRaven once but the ping considering the distance was unreal.
> 
> (also I suck at LoL)


Yeah we did! Fucking wish we would have perfect connections worldwide nowadays so stuff like this wouldn't be an issue


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 17, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Thanks Ava for asking the stuff I've been wondering about.
> 
> And thanks Kvothe for answering ~
> 
> Glad you joined us! You're one of my favorite players here nowadays.



i think thats as far as my history goes. 

I also gave @Didi championship riven skin code (which was worth like 350 usd ~) and he quits the game and forgot that I was the one that gifted it to him


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 17, 2020)

@Didi being an inconsiderate asshole. What else is new.


----------



## Shizune (Jun 17, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Yeah we did! Fucking wish we would have perfect connections worldwide nowadays so stuff like this wouldn't be an issue



Agreed, if @Melodie and I could duo without ping issues, it would be OVER for the rest of you.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 17, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Agreed, if @Melodie and I could duo without ping issues, it would be OVER for the rest of you.



2 zyra mids?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 17, 2020)

Tiger said:


> It's a Lawless place here now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was pretty useful 
I like the january suggestion


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 17, 2020)

LoL.......


----------



## Platinum (Jun 17, 2020)

I remember the mafia smash Bros group we had running years back. Good times


----------



## Legend (Jun 17, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Yeah we did! Fucking wish we would have perfect connections worldwide nowadays so stuff like this wouldn't be an issue


You suuuuck


----------



## Melodie (Jun 18, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> 2 zyra mids?


I havent lost double mid in years.

..for multiple reasons.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 18, 2020)

Melodie said:


> I havent lost double mid in years.
> 
> ..for multiple reasons.


The main one being you not having played league for years you sly punk


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 18, 2020)

Legend said:


> You suuuuck


1v1 me Legbro and we'll see who is sucking who


----------



## Melodie (Jun 18, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> The main one being you not having played league for years you sly punk


Unfortunately last time I played league was a month or two ago


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 18, 2020)

Melodie said:


> Unfortunately last time I played league was a month or two ago


Did you or did you not focus Vayne tho?


----------



## Legend (Jun 18, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> 1v1 me Legbro and we'll see who is sucking who


We have played this game many times


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 18, 2020)

Legend said:


> We have played this game many times


And you have lost it many times


----------



## Legend (Jun 18, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> And you have lost it many times


Ive evolved old bean


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 18, 2020)

Legend said:


> Ive evolved old bean


I dont care if you're a Charmander or a Charizard, you will always be a loser!


----------



## Legend (Jun 18, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I dont care if you're a Charmander or a Charizard, you will always be a loser!


What about Mega Charizard X or Gigantamax?


----------



## Melodie (Jun 18, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Did you or did you not focus Vayne tho?


Will you play league mobile


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 18, 2020)

Melodie said:


> Will you play league mobile


Am planning to yes


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 18, 2020)

Legend said:


> What about Mega Charizard X or Gigantamax?


Mega Loser X or Gigantoloser


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 18, 2020)

Might fire up the old toaster and play some League tonight. All this talk of me beating Legend over and over again made me thirsty for some action.

@Melodie let's duo


----------



## Legend (Jun 18, 2020)

Ill play again sooner or later and beat ya


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2020)

Legend is too busy floss dancing in Fortnite for you people these days


----------



## Melodie (Jun 18, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Might fire up the old toaster and play some League tonight. All this talk of me beating Legend over and over again made me thirsty for some action.
> 
> @Melodie let's duo



sure


----------



## Didi (Jun 18, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> i think thats as far as my history goes.
> 
> I also gave @Didi championship riven skin code (which was worth like 350 usd ~) and he quits the game and forgot that I was the one that gifted it to him



thx to quarantine I've been playing a bit again with buddies, and when I do I use that skin!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jun 18, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Legend is too busy floss dancing in Fortnite for you people these days


i suck at fortnite and deleted after s1. Now Overwatch is a completely different story


----------



## Laix (Jun 18, 2020)

Legend said:


> i suck at fortnite and deleted after s1. Now Overwatch is a completely different story



Overwatch in 2020? 



dead by daylight is where it’s at


----------



## Melodie (Jun 18, 2020)

dead by daylight in 2017 2018 2019 fucking 2020?


----------



## Laix (Jun 18, 2020)

Melodie said:


> dead by daylight in 2017 2018 2019 fucking 2020?



and what about it?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 18, 2020)

Dead by daylight is fun



Melodie said:


> Unfortunately last time I played league waa month or two ago



Weren't you in literally like a few days ago


----------



## Melodie (Jun 18, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> Dead by daylight is fun
> 
> 
> 
> Weren't you in literally like a few days ago


a bit over a week ago apparently. one game.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 18, 2020)

First thing imma do when starting up League for the first time in years is buying Yuumi

@Kvothe Kingkiller


----------



## Melodie (Jun 18, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> First thing imma do when starting up League for the first time in years is buying Yuumi
> 
> @Kvothe Kingkiller



Oh about that sorry Sin I might not be available tonight, tomorrow, or even this decade.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 18, 2020)

Melodie said:


> a bit over a week ago apparently. one game.



That's a lot different than a month+


----------



## Melodie (Jun 18, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> That's a lot different than a month+


I forgot that cuz I fed my brains out : pensive


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 18, 2020)

Rip


----------



## Laix (Jun 18, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> Dead by daylight is fun
> 
> 
> 
> Weren't you in literally like a few days ago



well if you love dbd just wait until you see one of the troll boxes i have planned for MMV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 18, 2020)

Anyone know what happened to Azeruth?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2020)

Not exclusively playing Chinese gacha mobile games in current year


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 18, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Not exclusively playing Chinese gacha mobile games in current year


Speaking of gachas how pleased are you with the new FEH banner


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 18, 2020)

So my internet is still too shitty to play League


----------



## Didi (Jun 18, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> So my internet is still too shitty to play League



how in the living fuck is that possible when you live in a country with as great an infrastructure as ours


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 18, 2020)

Didi said:


> how in the living fuck is that possible when you live in a country with as great an infrastructure as ours


Idk. It randomly lags every minute or so and sometimes completely loses its connection. It's consistent on all devices, which is why I use 4G for online gaming on mobile. 

My flatmate, who has the contract with the provider, denies the existence of the problem so I'm pretty stuck there. 
We have the same problem with the TV's mediabox and he acknowledges the problem there and says it because our apartment doesnt have fiberglass yet.
Not sure if that's just the problem though, but honestly also cba to look more into it because I have other ways to game or entertain myself. 

Will get better internet if I get my own apartment tho


----------



## Magic (Jun 18, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> *Idk. It randomly lags every minute or so and sometimes completely loses its connection.* It's consistent on all devices, which is why I use 4G for online gaming on mobile.
> 
> My flatmate, who has the contract with the provider, denies the existence of the problem so I'm pretty stuck there.
> We have the same problem with the TV's mediabox and he acknowledges the problem there and says it because our apartment doesnt have fiberglass yet.
> ...



Get an ethernet cable.

They have  too in case you can't be near your router. I use that in my room. My router is in the basement. I never get disconnects or lag(rarely) anymore.

Good speeds too.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2020)

nfcnorth said:


> Speaking of gachas how pleased are you with the new FEH banner



I'm a major Lute and Joshua Stan, so very. Lute got screwed at the last seasonal so it's justice


----------



## Laix (Jun 18, 2020)

MMV starts in less than an hour girls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 18, 2020)

Platinum said:


> I'm a major Lute and Joshua Stan, so very. Lute got screwed at the last seasonal so it's justice


I knew you liked Lute so figured you were happy about her getting a summer alt.


----------



## Legend (Jun 18, 2020)

Laix said:


> Overwatch in 2020?
> 
> 
> 
> dead by daylight is where it’s at


LET ME LIVE LAIX


----------



## Melodie (Jun 19, 2020)

Was even last year's summer active in terms of mafia games or is all of this cuz of the pandemic


----------



## Laix (Jun 19, 2020)

Melodie said:


> Was even last year's summer active in terms of mafia games or is all of this cuz of the pandemic



coronavirus summer = mafia or stare at a wall all day


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 19, 2020)

Laix said:


> coronavirus summer = mafia or stare at a wall all day



This.

I'm supposed to be retired.

Biut I didn't predict half a year locked at home when I decided to retire


----------



## Laix (Jun 19, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> This.
> 
> I'm supposed to be retired.
> 
> Biut I didn't predict half a year locked at home when I decided to retire



bitch how can you retire when you joined after me


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 19, 2020)

Laix said:


> bitch how can you retire when you joined after me



You retired years ago brah.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 19, 2020)

How come Odd got banned again


----------



## Melodie (Jun 19, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> How come Odd got banned again


Maybe he rigged something


----------



## Magic (Jun 19, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> How come Odd got banned again


Trolling in the cafe? He got banned from the george floyd thread. I don't know what he has done since then.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 19, 2020)

Man

NF is so much more peaceful when I don't go to the Cafe.


----------



## Didi (Jun 19, 2020)

I'm pretty sure that whenever I need to really pull through on blowing my brains out, a visit to the cafe would help for some quick motivation


----------



## Catamount (Jun 19, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Trolling in the cafe?


i didn't know he had fallen so low


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2020)

Debating politics in the Cafe


----------



## Aries (Jun 19, 2020)

The cafe was a mistake


----------



## Laix (Jun 19, 2020)

took a peak in there

a cesspit


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 20, 2020)

Been reading back some old games. Oh the nostalgia trip.

Also apparently I'm such a good player that in Faves IX I tormented town as mafia and I didnt even make a single post that game


----------



## Didi (Jun 21, 2020)

new title and poll in 10 posts y/n?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 21, 2020)

Laix said:


> took a peak in there
> 
> a cesspit



And it's the same 5-6 people passive-aggressively complaining the staff doesn't allow them to write manifestos for racial cleansing.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 21, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> And it's the same 5-6 people passive-aggressively complaining the staff doesn't allow them to write manifestos for racial cleansing.


why do they want to do it here, on nf


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 21, 2020)

Catamount said:


> why do they want to do it here, on nf



Because they are already active here because of some other section (i. e. Naruto) and want to be able to post their nazi views too.

Other sections are not about politics, but if you pay attention to the type of complaints some users tend to make, there are tons of alt-right people in them. For example, the Konoha Theater is mostly people whining about every woman protagonist that gets put in a movie.

I'm pretty sure there is a discord chat where some of them get together to complain about how the NF staff doesn't let them be nazis.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 21, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Because they are already active here because of some other section (i. e. Naruto) and want to be able to post their nazi views too.
> 
> Other sections are not about politics, but if you pay attention to the type of complaints some users tend to make, there are tons of alt-right people in them. For example, the Konoha Theater is mostly people whining about every woman protagonist that gets put in a movie.
> 
> I'm pretty sure there is a discord chat where some of them get together to complain about how the NF staff doesn't let them be nazis.


i still don't get it
it's an animu forum
why attempt to vocalize your illiterate views on an animoe forum where people think that panties showing make a good motion picture
i mean
idgi
are they 14 and nobody gives a fuck about their opinions irl that they feel the need to vocalize them everywhere where typing or talking is allowed


----------



## Catamount (Jun 21, 2020)

wait
i am being naive again am i not
and answer my own questions rip


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 21, 2020)

The thing about having an extreme political view is that it tends to make the person also overvalue how important it is to push that view.

I mean if you believe there is a conspiracy to enslave all men in the next decade, you might not sleep at night.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 21, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I mean if you believe there is a conspiracy to enslave all men in the next decade, you might not sleep at night.


what
I don't just believe it, I know it for a fact. our HRs are actively recruiting atm so it might even be sooner than a next decade


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 21, 2020)

Since we're "discussing" politics and this is also the mafia convo, check this gem:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 21, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Since we're "discussing" politics and this is also the mafia convo, check this gem:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


This makes me think you lurk the MU discord


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 21, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> This makes me think you lurk the MU discord



No, but someone who does posted it in the TS discord.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 21, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> No, but someone who does posted it in the TS discord.


Yeah after hitting to post that I remembered there was a TS discord.


----------



## Magic (Jun 21, 2020)

What is TS? The Syndicate?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 21, 2020)

RemChu said:


> What is TS? The Syndicate?


MafiaTheSyndicate aka TS


----------



## Aries (Jun 21, 2020)

The only thing nf cafe is good for is seeing peoples true colors


----------



## Catamount (Jun 21, 2020)

i don't follow any news feed, or tv, or anything, so i sometimes amuse myself with the titles themselves at the very least. especially funny are the threads about my country or the neighboring countries. man all those who can't even point out the country on the world map making serious faces and talking like they are stating some facts. lul.
but I don't think I would spit in the mirror so much as to talk to anyone whom I would learn about actually being nazi or justifying animal cruelty, or women abuse. like talking to them normally about the same anime we like but knowing they are made of shit? no thanks


----------



## Laix (Jun 21, 2020)

Aries said:


> The only thing nf cafe is good for is seeing peoples true colors



the amount of racists who expose themselves there lmaooo


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 21, 2020)

Guys, read Burning Effect.

You're welcome.


----------



## Magic (Jun 21, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Guys, read Burning Effect.
> 
> You're welcome.


Skimmed and saw MC getting groped chapter 1.


I'll give it a read 

edit: actually not going to read it too lazy


----------



## Catamount (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Tiger (Jun 22, 2020)

I got sucked into the cafe during the last US election 4 years ago. There's always that 5 or 6 who want to spout racist or sexist nonsense. Because this is the internet, and they won't immediately get punched in the face here.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 22, 2020)

it is popular to be tolerant these days
so they might not get that punch irl as well
cause like you know "oh i am tolerant of other people's views, I RESPECT PERSONALITIES"


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2020)

Since DDL gave a rec, I want to use this opportunity to shill 4 cut hero. Legitimately one of the funniest things i've read, but also has some pretty good feels too.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Legend (Jun 22, 2020)

Tiger said:


> I got sucked into the cafe during the last US election 4 years ago. There's always that 5 or 6 who want to spout racist or sexist nonsense. Because this is the internet, and they won't immediately get punched in the face here.


Sounds about white (no offense lol)


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 22, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Since DDL gave a rec, I want to use this opportunity to shill 4 cut hero. Legitimately one of the funniest things i've read, but also has some pretty good feels too.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


It always amuses me how many women get offended by me calling them ma'am. Their first instict is to think that I think them old, so vain


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 22, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Since DDL gave a rec, I want to use this opportunity to shill 4 cut hero. Legitimately one of the funniest things i've read, but also has some pretty good feels too.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



soon to be me


----------



## Aries (Jun 22, 2020)

So have this cool idea for a game. Its not mafia based but its a competition of sorts. If seen survival or road rules something like. Kinda like a competition based game
 Trivia questions, scavenger hunts, mini games etc. 12 people enter only 1 is declared the winner


----------



## Laix (Jun 22, 2020)

i'm defo getting n1'd in faves at this rate


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2020)

That just means you are doing your job.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 22, 2020)

The postcount doesn't lie. Everyone knew they were in for a wild ride when they signed up, right?


----------



## Laix (Jun 22, 2020)

Tiger said:


> The postcount doesn't lie. Everyone knew they were in for a wild ride when they signed up, right?



shame you didn't join to teach them kids a lesson


----------



## Tiger (Jun 22, 2020)

Still taking classes during Spring/Summer. Only really playing Faves because I committed last year lol


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 22, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Still taking classes during Spring/Summer. Only really playing Faves because I committed last year lol


We finally get to play Favorites together, we can't let this opportunity slip by!


----------



## Tiger (Jun 23, 2020)

I truly hope to see Majora's Mask in the game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 23, 2020)

With favs coming up and alot of stuff going on in the world feel some light headed humor is needed. Would like to reboot the Mafia Cinematic Edits again. Incorporate the alley, obd, mafia section for this. Endgame will be for favs 11. This upcoming game...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 23, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> We finally get to play Favorites together, we can't let this opportunity slip by!


I'll D1 you both


----------



## Laix (Jun 23, 2020)

Aries said:


> With favs coming up and alot of stuff going on in the world feel some light headed humor is needed. Would like to reboot the Mafia Cinematic Edits again. Incorporate the alley, obd, mafia section for this. Endgame will be for favs 11. This upcoming game...



you made me flop widow instead of Goddess Scarlet Witch? turn on your location


----------



## Rohan (Jun 23, 2020)

Are there any restrictions on hosting a mafia game here?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 23, 2020)

Aries said:


> With favs coming up and alot of stuff going on in the world feel some light headed humor is needed. Would like to reboot the Mafia Cinematic Edits again. Incorporate the alley, obd, mafia section for this. Endgame will be for favs 11. This upcoming game...


The comparisons become so wacked out after a point. Setting yourself up as Iron Troll to get double teamed by Platman and The Winter Wolf. Would think myself as Stark, with my failed successor Dr.White being Doctor Strange, works out better.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 23, 2020)

Laix said:


> you made me flop widow instead of Goddess Scarlet Witch? turn on your location


You ain't got no man, while SinRaven's milkshakes bring all the boys to the yard.


----------



## Laix (Jun 23, 2020)

rohan said:


> Are there any restrictions on hosting a mafia game here?



not that I’m aware of! 



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> You ain't got no man, while SinRaven's milkshakes bring all the boys to the yard.



excuse me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 23, 2020)

Laix said:


> you made me flop widow instead of Goddess Scarlet Witch? turn on your location



Blonde widow is such a laix thing. Thought was a no brainer. Last edit you were gamora now black widow. Have some ideas already in mind for The MafiAvengers edit



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> The comparisons become so wacked out after a point. Setting yourself up as Iron Troll to get double teamed by Platman and The Winter Wolf. Would think myself as Stark, with my failed successor Dr.White being Doctor Strange, works out better.



Plat and I will always be the Captain America and IronMan of this community. I dont remember what char i gave you last one. I think it was ultron? The reboot will be different tho. Haven't decided just yet as have another char for you in mind and weighing in both options atm. 

You'll know who it is by the time of the Avengers. Just finished Ironman 1 so gonna focus on that edit for now.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 23, 2020)

rohan said:


> Are there any restrictions on hosting a mafia game here?


I would probably caution you however we have 49 player role madness game coming up soon so that might make people a little less likely to sign up if it happens soon. But no real restrictions really.

Mainly saying this because it might effect what start time you want to do for a game


----------



## Tiger (Jun 23, 2020)

No restrictions, but sometimes people try to start a game without "reading the room", don't get enough signups and then feel discriminated against.

There's a big, wild game going now, and another in July. A small game could assuredly fit between them.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 23, 2020)

I am not good with juggling mafia games so I try not to double book with them


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 23, 2020)

Aries said:


> With favs coming up and alot of stuff going on in the world feel some light headed humor is needed. Would like to reboot the Mafia Cinematic Edits again. Incorporate the alley, obd, mafia section for this. Endgame will be for favs 11. This upcoming game...



@Santí would he that asshole wouldn't he?


----------



## Legend (Jun 23, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Santí would he that asshole wouldn't he?


yes


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 23, 2020)

Aries said:


> Plat and I will always be the Captain America and IronMan of this community. I dont remember what char i gave you last one. I think it was ultron? The reboot will be different tho. Haven't decided just yet as have another char for you in mind and weighing in both options atm.
> 
> You'll know who it is by the time of the Avengers. Just finished Ironman 1 so gonna focus on that edit for now.


Yeah but in the storyline you and Plat will be against each other, with opposing ideologies. 

I was Ultron before yeah, didn't care much for that edit. The comparison is weak on multiple levels I feel. If I am to be a Marvel villain make me Magneto, but since this is just MCU then Loki will do. The oddball creative genius of the NF community who changes sides(communities) a bunch. For the hero side, Iron Man works really well, and Doctor Strange a solid backup. Both taken, so next closest is hard to say.


----------



## Magic (Jun 23, 2020)

Tiger said:


> No restrictions, but sometimes people try to start a game without "reading the room", don't get enough signups and then feel discriminated against.
> 
> There's a big, wild game going now, and another in July. A small game could assuredly fit between them.



Summer burnout then no games for the fall and winter.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 23, 2020)

I agree. @WolfPrinceKiba can he snarky and treacherous as fuck.


----------



## Shizune (Jun 23, 2020)

Hey guys, since activity is picking back up here, I started updating the  again. I'll try to be diligent about adding games there as they're announced.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 23, 2020)

Elistren said:


> *The Tale of Naruto Uzumaki* by @Elistren and @Laix - large role madness


Fuck you guys are gonna make me stay for longer aren't you


----------



## Shizune (Jun 23, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Fuck you guys are gonna make me stay for longer aren't you



Hopefully at least through September. We're very excited about the Naruto game we're collaborating on in September.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 23, 2020)

i expect a lot of gif usage


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 23, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> i expect a lot of gif usage


Well, since you insist I will bring my old Drag Queen gif spamming meta back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 23, 2020)

A guaranteed way to get lynched D1 every game


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 23, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Well, since you insist I will bring my old Drag Queen gif spamming meta back



gifs and emotes are why I stay


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 23, 2020)

side note, runeterra ranked ended  I ended in gold


----------



## Catamount (Jun 23, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Well, since you insist I will bring my old Drag Queen gif spamming meta back


The day you met sin is a day to never forget


----------



## Tiger (Jun 23, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Hopefully at least through September. We're very excited about the Naruto game we're collaborating on in September.



My school schedule is actually pretty relaxed in September. I may be able to stick around for this.



Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> side note, runeterra ranked ended  I ended in gold



I ended with...only playing another player once outside of expedition lol


Also, I just finished a certain documentary on Netflix, and in case anyone forgot-- he definitely didn't kill himself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 23, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Also, I just finished a certain documentary on Netflix, and in case anyone forgot-- he definitely didn't kill himself.


Tiger be snacking.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 23, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Tiger be snacking.



Not watching that show.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 23, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Not watching that show.


Probably best for one's sanity.


----------



## Didi (Jun 23, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Not watching that show.



what's a king to a god


----------



## Tiger (Jun 23, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Probably best for one's sanity.



I didn't like the way tigers were being treated in the previews and in all the memes and FB stories.



Didi said:


> what's a king to a god



I was talking about a different kind of predator lol


----------



## Rohan (Jun 24, 2020)

nfcnorth said:


> I would probably caution you however we have 49 player role madness game coming up soon so that might make people a little less likely to sign up if it happens soon. But no real restrictions really.
> 
> Mainly saying this because it might effect what start time you want to do for a game




I am planning to host an 11 players game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 24, 2020)

It's from the recent Baldur's Gate 3 gameplay footage.


@SinRaven


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 24, 2020)

RemChu said:


> It's from the recent Baldur's Gate 3 gameplay footage.
> 
> 
> @SinRaven


Oh lol I saw that video a few days back, but not the whole thing so I missed the part with the devil.

Looks fucking great tho.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 24, 2020)

Happy Birthday @dunya


----------



## Magic (Jun 24, 2020)

Great player, wishing you  happy bday 

@dunya


----------



## Catamount (Jun 24, 2020)

Aww kitkitser  @dunya hbd


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 24, 2020)

Happy birthday @dunya


----------



## Laix (Jun 24, 2020)

Happy Birthday! @dunya


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 24, 2020)

happy birthday dunya


----------



## dunya (Jun 24, 2020)

wow, you guys made my day! thanks so much, no idea how you knew haha! <3


----------



## Catamount (Jun 24, 2020)

Sups has supernatural powers or  knowing birthdays


----------



## dunya (Jun 24, 2020)

i believe it! ^_^


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 24, 2020)

Catamount said:


> Sups has supernatural powers or  knowing birthdays


If only someone remembered his


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 24, 2020)

Happy birthday!


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 24, 2020)

@dunya happy birthday!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 24, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> If only someone remembered his


Ya did.....that is to say @Nataly did!


----------



## Lord Melkor (Jun 24, 2020)

Happy birthday!


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 24, 2020)

@dunya happy b-day. Didn't reailaize we had such close b-days mine is Saturday


----------



## dunya (Jun 24, 2020)

nfcnorth said:


> @dunya happy b-day. Didn't reailaize we had such close b-days mine is Saturday


Cancers unite! Happy early bday, nfc! ♡


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 24, 2020)

dunya said:


> Cancers unite! Happy early bday, nfc! ♡


I hate that our astro sign is called cancer.  Hope your having a good birthday


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 25, 2020)

testing


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 25, 2020)

dunya said:


> Cancers unite! Happy early bday, nfc! ♡


Cancer here. A summer child but a winter person, fml.


----------



## Laix (Jun 25, 2020)

all my best friends are cancers

second best sign after taurus ofc

>>>>


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 25, 2020)

Taurus>>


----------



## Laix (Jun 25, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> Taurus>>



our superiority


----------



## Aries (Jun 25, 2020)

Cancer and taurus. Funny those are my 2 older brothers signs. Im on the cusp so part taurus


----------



## Didi (Jun 25, 2020)

Imagine not being a hydrohomie
aquarius ftw


----------



## Laix (Jun 25, 2020)

Didi said:


> Imagine not being a hydrohomie
> aquarius ftw


----------



## Tiger (Jun 25, 2020)

Didi said:


> Imagine not being a hydrohomie
> aquarius ftw



Imagine not knowing your sign is an air sign.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Legend (Jun 25, 2020)

Libra


----------



## Didi (Jun 25, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Imagine not knowing your sign is an air sign.



I know, I just think it's dumb

in my language the sign is even straight up called "waterman"


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 25, 2020)

Astrology _is_ kinda dumb but Scorpios rule!


----------



## Shizune (Jun 25, 2020)

@Platinum Hey Plat, is there any chance I could talk you into hosting another Lovecraft Mafia this October? It's been 2 or 3 years since the last one, and people still talk about it. I think we're all eagerly awaiting another one.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 25, 2020)

is anyone good at editing stuff

and by good i mean its probably not hard in the slightest


----------



## Shizune (Jun 25, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> is anyone good at editing stuff
> 
> and by good i mean its probably not hard in the slightest



Editing as in a graphic?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 25, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Editing as in a graphic?



i need my sig stretched to fill the signature widthwise without making it look bad


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 25, 2020)

cuz the blank space on the left looks bad


----------



## Shizune (Jun 25, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> cuz the blank space on the left looks bad



I actually don't agree, if anything I think the sig is too big right now and making it bigger will only make it worse. If I were you I would go the opposite direction, making it smaller.

Anyway, @Laix is probably this section's best graphics artist. Or instead of asking him, you could post in the  thread, there's plenty of people there who would be happy to help you in exchange for some +rep and they're pretty quick.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Laix (Jun 25, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> is anyone good at editing stuff
> 
> and by good i mean its probably not hard in the slightest



you've known me 10 years and you really have to ask this


----------



## Shizune (Jun 25, 2020)

Laix said:


> you've known me 10 years and you really have to ask this



Do you think he should make the sig bigger, leave it as is, or make it smaller? He wants to go bigger, I think he should go smaller.


----------



## Laix (Jun 25, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Do you think he should make the sig bigger, leave it as is, or make it smaller? He wants to go bigger, I think he should go smaller.



smaller this isn't pinterest


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 25, 2020)

i feel like the rain thing would be funnier tho if it was bigger


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 25, 2020)

Laix said:


> you've known me 10 years and you really have to ask this



you got big game going on didnt want to bug u


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 25, 2020)

actually wait what nf skin are you using


----------



## Laix (Jun 25, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> you got big game going on didnt want to bug u



its night phase 

and i use the light skin


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 25, 2020)

Is there even a way to make sigs visible on mobile? I haven't seen a sig in years.


----------



## Shizune (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm using the orange "Naruto" skin, the one that used to be the default before the update.


----------



## Stelios (Jun 25, 2020)

if your NF does not look like this :




then you are doing something wrong


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 25, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Is there even a way to make sigs visible on mobile? I haven't seen a sig in years.



Turn your phone to the side.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 25, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Turn your phone to the side.


I was fully convinced you were pranking me there but this actually works


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 25, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I was fully convinced you were pranking me there but this actually works



I may like to lie and prank _in_ mafia games but I'm usually serious outside of them.


----------



## Stelios (Jun 25, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> I may like to lie and prank _in_ mafia games but I'm usually serious outside of them.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 25, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> I may like to lie and prank _in_ mafia games but I'm usually serious outside of them.


No you lie and prank in _and_ outside of mafia games  and that's why I love you


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 25, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> No you lie and prank in _and_ outside of mafia games  and that's why I love you


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 25, 2020)

Laix said:


> its night phase
> 
> and i use the light skin



dark skin the only skin


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2020)

Elistren said:


> @Platinum Hey Plat, is there any chance I could talk you into hosting another Lovecraft Mafia this October? It's been 2 or 3 years since the last one, and people still talk about it. I think we're all eagerly awaiting another one.



I only got like 4 roles left to make for the sequel. Of course its been that way for 18 months so .

I'll try not to be a lazy piece of shit at some point.

Speaking of Lovecraft, I just streamed Nic Cage's The Color Out of Space for some peeps on here, and god damn was that some big Cage energy.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 25, 2020)

My skin is Jump Heroes. It's very nostalgic.


----------



## Shizune (Jun 25, 2020)

Platinum said:


> I only got like 4 roles left to make for the sequel. Of course its been that way for 18 months so .
> 
> I'll try not to be a lazy piece of shit at some point.
> 
> Speaking of Lovecraft, I just streamed Nic Cage's The Color Out of Space for some peeps on here, and god damn was that some big Cage energy.



If it would help you out, I think there's plenty of capable hosts here who would be happy to help you finish the roles and/or cohost the game with you. This section has been suddenly revitalized after nearly dying for good last year, and I'm trying to make sure we maintain that forward momentum for as long as possible. Your Lovecraft game would help us out a lot with that.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2020)

Honestly, the events are the harder part than the roles. I gotta do a lot of rereading for them.


----------



## Shizune (Jun 25, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Honestly, the events are the harder part than the roles. I gotta do a lot of rereading for them.



Well let me know how it goes, and if you need any help. At some point, I would like to (tentatively) put you on the schedule thread for October.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2020)

The first one was more Call of Cthulhu esque, this one would probably be more Dunwich Horror. 

I don't want to commit, but i'll try at some point to finish it for this year. I'm not known as the George RR Martin of mafia for no reason.


----------



## Shizune (Jun 25, 2020)

Platinum said:


> The first one was more Call of Cthulhu esque, this one would probably be more Dunwich Horror.
> 
> I don't want to commit, but i'll try at some point to finish it for this year. I'm not known as the George RR Martin of mafia for no reason.



Did you see that a few days ago he gave a long-awaited update on The Winds of Winter basically saying "it's not coming out this year either, sorry"? It's agonizing.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Did you see that a few days ago he gave a long-awaited update on The Winds of Winter basically saying "it's not coming out this year either, sorry"? It's agonizing.



But he wrote like a whole two chapters in lockdown! A blistering pace.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 25, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Did you see that a few days ago he gave a long-awaited update on The Winds of Winter basically saying "it's not coming out this year either, sorry"? It's agonizing.



At this point I think I've lost the ability to agonize for it.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2020)

At least Jim Butcher stopped being a mini George RR Martin and the next Dresden Files is coming out after 5 years in a few weeks. My reading has basically slowed to a crawl due to all the other shit that occupies my time. Which is kinda sad when I used to read 1-2 books a week.


----------



## Didi (Jun 25, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Did you see that a few days ago he gave a long-awaited update on The Winds of Winter basically saying "it's not coming out this year either, sorry"? It's agonizing.


----------



## Aries (Jun 25, 2020)

So i have finished the Ironman edit. I will be posting it in a bit. I will be watching the incredible hulk next to think of an edit for it. This will be the start of the NF Mafia Cinematic Universe since some of my old edits have been lost. I will be incorporating players from this section, obd and the alley. Vasto will star in the next episode. The Incredible Void


----------



## Legend (Jun 25, 2020)

Aries said:


> So i have finished the Ironman edit. I will be posting it in a bit. I will be watching the incredible hulk next to think of an edit for it. This will be the start of the NF Mafia Cinematic Universe since some of my old edits have been lost. I will be incorporating players from this section, obd and the alley. Vasto will star in the next episode. The Incredible Void


Dont slack on quality CR


----------



## Tiger (Jun 25, 2020)

I can't remember what it was called, but several years ago they came out with a Lovecraft inspired MMO and I had such high hopes for it. It was real bad.


----------



## Stelios (Jun 25, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> dark skin the only skin



This reminded me Shark skin 




Tiger said:


> I can't remember what it was called, but several years ago they came out with a Lovecraft inspired MMO and I had such high hopes for it. It was real bad.



mhmm secret world ? Funcom left it to die iirc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Jun 25, 2020)

@Tiger how’s parenthood coming along ?


----------



## Shizune (Jun 25, 2020)

Hey guys, I'm planning a small, simple game to fill the week between Manga Mashup and Favorites, so it should run from around July 2nd to around July 9th. It should be perfect for those of you who need a break from role madness, or if you just feel like playing some back-to-basics mafia. The game is themed, but the mechanics will be very light and knowing about the theme won't be important to playing the game.


----------



## Nataly (Jun 25, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> Taurus>>


Absolutely agree


----------



## Tiger (Jun 25, 2020)

Stelios said:


> @Tiger how’s parenthood coming along ?



Great. Almost 8 months and she's cute as ever.


----------



## Stelios (Jun 26, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Great. Almost 8 months and she's cute as ever.



We are due in a month for our second and it’s a girl. 
Me looking at pink t-shirts at men’s department 
Also me picking pink baby clothes for daughter 



The duality of man....
I m screwed


----------



## Tiger (Jun 26, 2020)

Picking her outfit to make sure she looks cute for no other reason than to sit at home with us and feeling like she has nothing to wear in a big drawer full of clothes = I finally understand.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 26, 2020)

Read some stuff in the past about biological changes in father's after their first child is born :


----------



## Tiger (Jun 26, 2020)

It's not a dad bod. It's a father figure.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 26, 2020)

Daddies


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 26, 2020)

@SinRaven you're back?


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 26, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> @SinRaven you're back?


Got out of retirement for a game or two, but currently my stay has been longer than I envisioned and I will probably stay even longer because I'm having so much fun


----------



## Stelios (Jun 26, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Picking her outfit to make sure she looks cute for no other reason than to sit at home with us and feeling like she has nothing to wear in a big drawer full of clothes = I finally understand.







WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Read some stuff in the past about biological changes in father's after their first child is born :



That article explains my need to work out after becoming a parent. It’s like I crave for the testosterone boost I get from it. At least my son keeps me at my toes , cub antagonizing the lion and all but with the daughter now 



Tiger said:


> It's not a dad bod. It's a father figure.



Nothing like dad strength


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 26, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Got out of retirement for a game or two, but currently my stay has been longer than I envisioned and I will probably stay even longer because I'm having so much fun



Aww nice to hear you're having fun and it's cool to see you come back from retirement


----------



## Stelios (Jun 26, 2020)

@Catamount


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 26, 2020)

Stelios said:


> @Catamount


Is that Primark in Hoog Catherijne?


----------



## Stelios (Jun 26, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Is that Primark in Hoog Catherijne?


 H&M in Leidsche Rijn Centrum I think been to many places to get shit tbf


----------



## Laix (Jun 26, 2020)

Stelios said:


> @Catamount


----------



## Catamount (Jun 26, 2020)

Stelios said:


> @Catamount


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 26, 2020)

The mothafuckin best is back.


Stay tuned.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2020)

On this episode of Day Phases of Our Lives:


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 27, 2020)

Awwwwww...


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 27, 2020)

You are pretty old yourself aren't you @Jeroen?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 27, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> You are pretty old yourself aren't you @Jeroen?



Takes one to know one, yes.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 27, 2020)

Jeroen said:


> Takes one to know one, yes.



Touche sir, touche. How ya been Waffles?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 27, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> Touche sir, touche. How ya been Waffles?



I've been getting older. 
Besides that, I've been the same as always.

How have you been ?


----------



## Nataly (Jun 27, 2020)

Welcome back @God Of Shinobi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 27, 2020)

Jeroen said:


> I've been getting older.
> Besides that, I've been the same as always.
> 
> How have you been ?



I'm getting older too. Haha...yeah same ole for me too.

I been alright I suppose. So has the old waffle returned for good? We only need the ghost of marco to resurrect now.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 27, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> I'm getting older too. Haha...yeah same ole for me too.
> 
> I been alright I suppose. So has the old waffle returned for good? We only need the ghost of marco to resurrect now.



Eh... I'm not back back, you know. Mostly just kinda lurking, but who knows....

Let Marco's ghost rest in peace!


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 27, 2020)

Jeroen said:


> Eh... I'm not back back, you know. Mostly just kinda lurking, but who knows....



You'll be back.




Jeroen said:


> Let Marco's ghost rest in peace!


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 27, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> You'll be back.



You're just saying that so you can kill me. 

I see through everything you do.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 27, 2020)

Jeroen said:


> You're just saying that so you can kill me.
> 
> I see through everything you do.





I'd never do such a thing!


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 27, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> I'd never do such a thing!



True, but that's because you'd never succeed.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 27, 2020)

Beastest snort waffle


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 27, 2020)

Jeroen said:


> True, but that's because you'd never succeed.



Factually incorrect.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 27, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> Factually incorrect.



It can't be factual though. 
But nice try.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 27, 2020)

Jeroen said:


> It can't be factual though.
> But nice try.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 27, 2020)

Smart words
I am defeated


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 27, 2020)

I don't know what this means, so I'll just interpret it as you surrendering.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 27, 2020)

Jeroen said:


> I don't know what this means, so I'll just interpret it as you surrendering.


It is so nice to see waffle is also dumb like I am


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 27, 2020)

Jeroen said:


> I don't know what this means, so I'll just interpret it as you surrendering.



Google it. 

I know at least you know how to use it. I'm not so sure Catamount does.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 27, 2020)

Oh so _now_ is the perfect time to go back into retirement


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 27, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Oh so _now_ is the perfect time to go back into retirement



Seeya.



There are a few you need to take with you.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 27, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> Seeya.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few you need to take with you.


Ok fine I'll be the Martyr this community needs and take you down with me


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 27, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Ok fine I'll be the Martyr this community needs and take you down with me



That's funny.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 27, 2020)

Fite me IRL Rion-sama, get rekt scrub


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 27, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Fite me IRL Rion-sama, get rekt scrub



I don't fight people below my weight class. 

I'm sorry. Need to get your weight up Raven-Sama!

CAW! CAW!


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 27, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> I don't fight people below my weight class.
> 
> I'm sorry. Need to get your weight up Raven-Sama!
> 
> CAW! CAW!


So what you're saying is you're fat


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 27, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> So what you're saying is you're fat



No, what I am saying is you aren't in the same league. You'd be better off sparring with Shizune.

Might actually stand a chance.



However, I'm bout to go get the breakfast of mafia champions. Its nice to see you back around raven!


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 27, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> No, what I am saying is you aren't in the same league. You'd be better off sparring with Shizune.
> 
> Might actually stand a chance.
> 
> ...


True, we aren't in the same league, Nitty and I are leagues above


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 27, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> True, we aren't in the same league, Nitty and I are leagues above



Well, alot of us know the facts say otherwise. But, I mean you know it's hard for some people to accept that.

But, I'm rooting for you guys. Keep it up. You will be one day.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 27, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 27, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Thanks



Yeah, too bad.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 27, 2020)

Feel like I want to get into hosting more one day  I co-hosted several role madness games but never really hosted one on my own.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Laix (Jun 27, 2020)

Melodie said:


> Feel like I want to get into hosting more one day  I co-hosted several role madness games but never really hosted one on my own.



Do it queen we tired of the same old bitches


----------



## Catamount (Jun 27, 2020)

Melodie said:


> Feel like I want to get into hosting more one day  I co-hosted several role madness games but never really hosted one on my own.


Didn't you have a generic game? I think i played it. Unless you mean role madness hosting specifically here


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 27, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> Google it.
> 
> I know at least you know how to use it. I'm not so sure Catamount does.



I'd google it, but pretty sure that "guy shoving dick in face" just gets me a lot of porn results.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 27, 2020)

Jeroen said:


> I'd google it, but pretty sure that "guy shoving dick in face" just gets me a lot of porn results.



You googled it before I assume?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 27, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> You googled it before I assume?



Nope, but, as you said, I know how to Google.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 27, 2020)

Catamount said:


> Didn't you have a generic game? I think i played it. Unless you mean role madness hosting specifically here



I made several generic games, but that's really different ya.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 27, 2020)

Melodie said:


> I made several generic games, but that's really different ya.


I like generic games tbh
I would join if you host role madness tbh 
Have no idea what to expect


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 27, 2020)

Rions return to the mafia section live


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 27, 2020)

@RemChu @Santí


----------



## Stelios (Jun 27, 2020)

Sound on


----------



## Laix (Jun 27, 2020)

welcome back hun! missed you x


----------



## Shizune (Jun 27, 2020)

Melodie said:


> Feel like I want to get into hosting more one day  I co-hosted several role madness games but never really hosted one on my own.



Do you have any themes in mind?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 27, 2020)

If I can have any two people come back it would probably be Marco and James


----------



## Shizune (Jun 27, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> If I can have any two people come back it would probably be Marco and James



I can’t believe anyone would bring 2 people back and not have 1 of them be Olivia


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 27, 2020)

Elistren said:


> I can’t believe anyone would bring 2 people back and not have 1 of them be Olivia



Wasn't she back like 2 years ago

Though she didn't stick around much


----------



## Shizune (Jun 27, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Wasn't she back like 2 years ago
> 
> Though she didn't stick around much



I think she pops in now and again to say hi, but never stays for long.


----------



## Stelios (Jun 27, 2020)

Bring back the one that was posting with purple letters. I want to see people’s OCDs blow up again


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 27, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> If I can have any two people come back it would probably be Marco and James


My best friend ever in this section, and the host who inspired me to be a host and helped shape my identity as a host. They're the two I would most want back, with AJ and Olivia as very close runner ups.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2020)

@Marco only coming back as a zombie.


----------



## Stelios (Jun 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Marco only coming back as a zombie.



Or as the new 2015 cubey

lynch in every game he signs till he quits again


----------



## Aries (Jun 27, 2020)

Marcos not coming back. Waffles got rid of him


----------



## Aries (Jun 27, 2020)

Id like to bring back Blaze, Legendary Beauty, Mio, Chibason, Marcos Spirit, Awesome, On and On, Psychic, Blacksmoke, Aiyanah, Hustler, Zabuza, James


----------



## Laix (Jun 27, 2020)

Legendary Beauty was that bitch

the way she had all the men here shaking



@SoulTaker too i miss him  and Queen Psychic

also is ane still around? that iconic game where she cheated and read mafia quicktopics. queen


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 27, 2020)

On and On is deader than Marco.

He showed up, played a bunch of games (and like, played them, not inactifagged), then started hosting a game and then vanished in the middle of it to never show up again. It's been over a year.

Like either he actually died or he had a serious issue irl. Hope he is well.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 27, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> My best friend ever in this section, and the host who inspired me to be a host and helped shape my identity as a host. They're the two I would most want back, with AJ and Olivia as very close runner ups.



I actually had AJ originally typed out but switched it to James 

James hosted games as well designed as wormo does but was also a top tier player 

Aj had the best character arc though. Went from a thrower dog in cold dishes games to me and him winning in laixs Naruto game(me rereading that game was what made me think of him)

Soultaker to but I still talk to him regularly so I know he's not dead


----------



## Laix (Jun 27, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> I actually had AJ originally typed out but switched it to James
> 
> James hosted games as well designed as wormo does but was also a top tier player
> 
> ...



you talk to soUL TELL HIM IM BACK TELL HIM I CAME BACK


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 27, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Magic (Jun 27, 2020)

Aries said:


> Id like to bring back Blaze, Legendary Beauty, Mio, Chibason, Marcos Spirit, Awesome, On and On, Psychic, Blacksmoke, Aiyanah, Hustler, Zabuza, James



fuck you lol


----------



## Hidden (Jun 27, 2020)

Coo! (Hi Okosan is back)


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 27, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> If I can have any two people come back it would probably be Marco and James


And Immortal


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 27, 2020)

Stelios said:


> Bring back the one that was posting with purple letters. I want to see people’s OCDs blow up again


Hiruzen popped in not too long ago but I'd like to see him play a few games again too


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 27, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> AJ


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 27, 2020)

Okosan said:


> Coo! (Hi Okosan is back)


Caw!! (I was wondering where you were! How are you? )


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 27, 2020)

I also miss Shiny and Blur and Zyken and Millefeuille. They should pop up!!


----------



## Stelios (Jun 27, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I also miss Shiny and Blur and Zyken and Millefeuille. They should pop up!!



Oh yes

@Shiny 
You little shit


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 27, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> And Immortal



oh yeah i miss immortal too


----------



## Hidden (Jun 27, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Caw!! (I was wondering where you were! How are you? )


Cooooo! (Doing well! Was just taking a bit of a break from Mafia and all that. Caught up on some other stuff Okosan wanted to get into)

Cooo! (Like he started playing some 999 yesterday and that's been pretty fun so far)


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 27, 2020)

Aries said:


> Id like to bring back Blaze, Legendary Beauty, Mio, Chibason, Marcos Spirit, Awesome, On and On, Psychic, *Blacksmoke*, Aiyanah, Hustler, Zabuza, James


Man I miss that crazy fucker Blacksmoke but he can go to hell for the bullshit he pulled in War of the Reams.



Lord Genome said:


> I actually had AJ originally typed out but switched it to James
> 
> James hosted games as well designed as wormo does but was also a top tier player
> 
> ...


AJ's true best performance was Favorites 3 in the Evil Bastards mafia. Guy had insane intuition and analysis.

SoulTaker was one of my original homies on here, who was also a big NY Giants fan like me so we had a good connection. Hope he's doing really well in life.


----------



## Laix (Jun 27, 2020)

the thought of soul-sama noticing me again I-


----------



## Laix (Jun 27, 2020)

and @Olivia come back to me you guys are like my e-parents


----------



## Laix (Jun 27, 2020)

stream how u like that by blackpink for strength


----------



## Magic (Jun 27, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Man I miss that crazy fucker Blacksmoke but he can go to hell for the bullshit he pulled in War of the Reams..



Winning through betrayal and trickery.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jun 27, 2020)

Damn @Laix 
I sent a request not to modkill me via iwandesu..

*rolls eyes.

I was gonna come back...


----------



## Laix (Jun 27, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Damn @Laix
> I sent a request not to modkill me via iwandesu..
> 
> *rolls eyes.
> ...



sorry! It’s late game and I didn’t want to be meddled in court drama


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jun 27, 2020)

Laix said:


> sorry! It’s late game and I didn’t want to be meddled in court drama






Next game I will try to not get banned.
2 for 2 now...


----------



## Tiger (Jun 27, 2020)

Not getting banned is not hard. Seriously.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jun 27, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Not getting banned is not hard. Seriously.



Its hard for me tiger man.
I was banned just before the start of the game {got my character mod replaced}
And then I got banned in the middle of the game {got my new character mod killed}

bad boy life....

kidding,
lets just say the tolerance of the mods to me is much lower than that of yours.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jun 27, 2020)

Seriously,
I'm a good boy
An astounding individual.
Sadly my "mistakes" are amplified 

I came back from a 10 year ban.
Contested that for 10 years and got released but under the condition that I am on a low tolerance.


----------



## Magic (Jun 27, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Not getting banned is not hard. Seriously.


Bad boys of nf haahaaahaaa


----------



## Tiger (Jun 28, 2020)

There's no street cred in getting banned on an animu forum.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Legend (Jun 28, 2020)

James games were amazing and some of my funnest times playing mafia. Such detailed roles and I loved that actions were apart of a evolving narrative of the game. Wormo did that too.



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> SoulTaker was one of my original homies on here, who was also a *big NY Giants fan like me* so we had a good connection. Hope he's doing really well in life.


THATS WHY I DONT LIKE YOU


Laix said:


> stream how u like that by blackpink for strength


Most of BP Stans are toxic



God Of Shinobi said:


>


Oh shit you are Rion


----------



## Didi (Jun 28, 2020)

Laix said:


> Legendary Beauty was that bitch
> 
> the way she had all the men here shaking
> 
> ...




>she

lmao

heads up hun, LB was 
1) toxic as fuck
2) a catfish

the more you know.jpg


----------



## Stelios (Jun 28, 2020)

Tiger said:


> There's no street cred in getting banned on an animu forum.


----------



## Laix (Jun 28, 2020)

Didi said:


> >she
> 
> lmao
> 
> ...



starting to realise everyone on here that I think is a girl is a guy, and all the ones ai think are guys are actually girls


----------



## Magic (Jun 28, 2020)

Tiger said:


> There's no street cred in getting banned on an animu forum.


T pein already banned again.

Damn.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 28, 2020)

It's been a long time since I've seen you guys' faces! Picture sharing time?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 28, 2020)

Didi said:


> >she
> 
> lmao
> 
> ...



It's been so long i forgot people thought he was a girl


----------



## Laix (Jun 28, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> It's been a long time since I've seen you guys' faces! Picture sharing time?



you can have my Instagram if you want


----------



## Stelios (Jun 28, 2020)

RemChu said:


> T pein already banned again.
> 
> Damn.



What did he do? Raged in the face of a snowflake?


----------



## Stelios (Jun 28, 2020)

Btw it’s possible to be section banned and allowed to post in mafia. Depends on how much you irritated people, specifically mods, though


----------



## Magic (Jun 28, 2020)

Stelios said:


> What did he do? Raged in the face of a snowflake?


I just woke up and saw the hyphen in his name as a slash lol


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 28, 2020)

Laix said:


> you can have my Instagram if you want


Yes pls


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2020)

Happy Birthday @nfcnorth !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 28, 2020)

Happy birthday @nfcnorth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Jun 28, 2020)

Happy birthday @nfcnorth 

Are you old now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 28, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Happy birthday @nfcnorth
> 
> Are you old now?


This is the last year of my 20s

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Catamount (Jun 28, 2020)

happy birthday, hope you have fun @nfcnorth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Laix (Jun 28, 2020)

Happy Birthday @nfcnorth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 28, 2020)

happy birthday @nfcnorth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Laix (Jun 28, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Yes pls



check ya rep


----------



## Magic (Jun 28, 2020)

Have a great birthday man! @nfcnorth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 28, 2020)

Happy bday @nfcnorth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jun 28, 2020)

I always tought that Legendary Beauty was a bro.



Stelios said:


> What did he do? Raged in the face of a snowflake?



I would get banned for saying this word. Smh
Not kidding, got a warning for it....

Happy bday @nfcnorth 
I expect a bday wish on mine too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jun 28, 2020)

Happy birthday @nfcnorth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 28, 2020)

I been tryna get banned for YEARS and the best I've got was a weeklong section ban.

What do y'all even do to get banned?


----------



## John Wayne (Jun 28, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I been tryna get banned for YEARS and the best I've got was a weeklong section ban.
> 
> What do y'all even do to get banned?



Step 1. Get drunk

Step 2. Enter the Café


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jun 28, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I been tryna get banned for YEARS and the best I've got was a weeklong section ban.
> 
> What do y'all even do to get banned?



If I answered your question seriously I would get banned for "teaching members how to get banned".
 

Like I said,
I have a huge target on my back.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 28, 2020)

John Wayne said:


> Step 1. Get drunk
> 
> Step 2. Enter the Café


Eh, I'll just stay at step 1 tyvm


----------



## Laix (Jun 28, 2020)

Cafe is almost as bad as the bathhouse

_almost _


----------



## Shizune (Jun 28, 2020)

You're not a real NFer if you didn't lie about your age when you were 12/13/14 so you could read the Bathhouse.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 28, 2020)

It is probably the easiest place to get banned, the bathhouse. 
Give an honest opinion and job is done.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 28, 2020)

As a huge pervert, I got my start in the BH. Unlike Nitty, I was already old enough, though.


----------



## Shizune (Jun 28, 2020)

Tiger said:


> As a huge pervert, I got my start in the BH. Unlike Nitty, I was already old enough, though.



You were already 18 by 2006?


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 28, 2020)

I was already above 18 when I joined too.


----------



## Shizune (Jun 28, 2020)

My god, this place is a mausoleum.


----------



## Laix (Jun 28, 2020)

Tiger could literally be my dad(dy)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2020)

Laix said:


> Cafe is almost as bad as the bathhouse
> 
> _almost _



.......how..........how long has it been since you were in the cafe.


----------



## Laix (Jun 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> .......how..........how long has it been since you were in the cafe.



i peaked in the George floyd thread and immediately left


----------



## Catamount (Jun 28, 2020)

breh how does it even work, making a thread about a dead person
i mean he died, make a thread about social awarness, political changes, idk
instead making a thread potentially calling to discussing someone's dead son where obligatory a shithead raid would happen


----------



## Nataly (Jun 28, 2020)

Happy birthday @nfcnorth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Jun 28, 2020)

Elistren said:


> You were already 18 by 2006?



Born in 83. It was a much more chill section then. 06-09. Met Kitsune and Koi then.


----------



## Legend (Jun 28, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Born in 83. It was a much more chill section then. 06-09. Met Kitsune and Koi then.


Koi was bae


----------



## Didi (Jun 28, 2020)

I got acces to the bathhouse back in 07 but I was 16 then


----------



## Legend (Jun 28, 2020)

happy bday @nfcnorth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jun 28, 2020)

Happy birthday @nfcnorth  you should celebrate by uploading an avatar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 28, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I been tryna get banned for YEARS and the best I've got was a weeklong section ban.
> 
> What do y'all even do to get banned?



I flamed someone in the manga section and in the obd back in the day


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 28, 2020)

Ahhh.... getting banned. Those were the days. 
Getting banned for "spoiling" by some dick who couldn't admit he was dumb.

Good times.

Best of times.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 28, 2020)

Jeroen said:


> Ahhh.... getting banned. Those were the days.
> Getting banned for "spoiling" by some dick who couldn't admit he was dumb.
> 
> Good times.
> ...


_Old times._


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 28, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> _Old times._



True.
It was like a year before you joined.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 28, 2020)

I've never gotten banned so I can't help you guys 

Also happy birthday @nfcnorth!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Wayne (Jun 28, 2020)

Happy birthday @nfcnorth !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Jun 28, 2020)

I've been section banned for being an asshole, even if the recipient deserved to hear it and more. But it's not some mystery or conspiracy to me why it happened. I had a long list of negative notes about my temper that nearly stopped me from being a mod.

From _being_ a mod, I can certainly tell you people aren't banned for no reason, and it isn't a decision that no one gets to talk about. But once you start showing that you're a problem and repeat offender-- your words and actions are looked at more carefully. And honestly? There's nothing at all wrong with that.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 28, 2020)

Tiger said:


> I've been section banned for being an asshole, even if the recipient deserved to hear it and more. But it's not some mystery or conspiracy to me why it happened. I had a long list of negative notes about my temper that nearly stopped me from being a mod.
> 
> From _being_ a mod, I can certainly tell you people aren't banned for no reason, and it isn't a decision that no one gets to talk about. But once you start showing that you're a problem and repeat offender-- your words and actions are looked at more carefully. And honestly? There's nothing at all wrong with that.


That you became a mod despite that is a massive sign of respect.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jun 28, 2020)

Tiger said:


> From _being_ a mod, I can certainly tell you people aren't banned for no reason, and it isn't a decision that no one gets to talk about. But once you start showing that you're a problem and repeat offender-- *your words and actions are looked at more carefully. *And honestly? There's nothing at all wrong with that.



This is basically true.
I got forum/thread banned 5 times in the last 3 months since my return...
one of them was a perma ban, one was for 2 months. (I managed to use my litigation knowledge to get out of those)
Before that In 2010 I was section banned from blender, ODB, NBD, and I think Music, and then finally permd as a "dupe".
I think I have a bad reputation from my youth but like I said I am reformed and a standout individidual now.
It's really sad that I have to live with the fear of a perma ban lingering over me.
And that I have to thread carefully at all times.
I feel prosecuted and targeted.
It's making me live with constant anxiety and its uncomfortable to sign in.
Knowing that this might be my final day here.
#FreeT-Pein


----------



## Tiger (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 29, 2020)

Belated happy birthday @nfcnorth , hope you had a great one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Laix (Jun 29, 2020)

Tiger said:


> I've been section banned for being an asshole, even if the recipient deserved to hear it and more. But it's not some mystery or conspiracy to me why it happened. I had a long list of negative notes about my temper that nearly stopped me from being a mod.
> 
> From _being_ a mod, I can certainly tell you people aren't banned for no reason, and it isn't a decision that no one gets to talk about. But once you start showing that you're a problem and repeat offender-- your words and actions are looked at more carefully. And honestly? There's nothing at all wrong with that.



_Laix wipes a tear as he nostalgically remembers Tiger going off on him and calling him the rudest person in this section_


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 29, 2020)

I can tell you guys that the staff really tries hard to respect the rules and due process, follow the banning scale, let everyone defend themselves, make polls in the staff forum before giving out big punishments, etc.

But the staff also hates being made a fool of. If they see an user who is dead set on breaking rules no matter what and continues to break their own promises, they will become less willing to make concessions over time.

Even perma ban can be made non-permanent (after 6 months) if you can convince the staff that you have learned and are willing to change. But if you get to this point, the staff can just decide they don't buy your BS and leave you banned.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 29, 2020)

Me reading the latest in manga mashup


----------



## Laix (Jun 29, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> Me reading the latest in manga mashup



my MVP/flops of the game will be a great read


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Santí !!!


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 29, 2020)

Laix said:


> my MVP/flops of the game will be a great read



i was originally a little upset you didnt replace tpein with me but im glad im not in it right now LOL


----------



## Laix (Jun 29, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> i was originally a little upset you didnt replace tpein with me but im glad im not in it right now LOL



yeah I considered it but at this point I don’t want to replace, I want the game to conclude myself


----------



## Laix (Jun 29, 2020)

Happy birthday king @Santí


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 29, 2020)

happy birthday @Santí


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 29, 2020)

Also thanks everyone for the birthday wishes yesterday


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 29, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Santí


----------



## Aries (Jun 29, 2020)

Happy bday @Santí


----------



## Shizune (Jun 29, 2020)

@Santí happy birthday


----------



## Magic (Jun 29, 2020)

@Santi have some good food bruddah. Hbd


----------



## Tiger (Jun 29, 2020)

@Santí  happy birthday


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jun 29, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> i was originally a little upset you didnt replace tpein with me but im glad im not in it right now LOL



I would have preferred to see this happening.
Did you see my character btw?
Was she cool?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 29, 2020)

Happy bday @Santí !


----------



## Laix (Jun 29, 2020)

May as well unsign me from upcoming games cause I’m defo getting policy lynched until at least Christmas


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 29, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> I would have preferred to see this happening.
> Did you see my character btw?
> Was she cool?



Yea I liked the role


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 29, 2020)

i can see why ppl retire after like years of mafia lol


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 29, 2020)

lmao laix


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 29, 2020)

also happy birthday @Santí !!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 29, 2020)

anyways can anyone recommend me a show to watch ?  havent binged in a long time


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 29, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> anyways can anyone recommend me a show to watch ?  havent binged in a long time



Watch Travellers.

Fantastic time travel story.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 29, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Watch Travellers.
> 
> Fantastic time travel story.



seen that with wad


----------



## Platinum (Jun 29, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> anyways can anyone recommend me a show to watch ?  havent binged in a long time



What genre you looking for?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 29, 2020)

Platinum said:


> What genre you looking for?


any genre except sci fi. Ive never really been into sci fi except for the expanse which i enjoyed. 

Maybe thriller/psychological but if not then I like zombie series like Kingdom.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 29, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> seen that with wad



Billions.

Unscrupulous guys trying to make money while slightly less unscrupulous prosecutors try to put them in jail.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 29, 2020)

Marcella on Netflix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Jun 29, 2020)

Most the live action I watch is sci fi so i'm no help there lmao. 

Though I really don't watch much tv at all any more. I've gone full zoomer and just watch losers on youtube most the time.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 29, 2020)

My dad was watching a show the other day called Ozark. It seems to be a type of Breaking Bad about money laundering. It seemed solid, I need to see it myself some time.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 29, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Billions.
> 
> Unscrupulous guys trying to make money while slightly less unscrupulous prosecutors try to put them in jail.



will check it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Laix (Jun 29, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> anyways can anyone recommend me a show to watch ?  havent binged in a long time



vampire diaries <3


----------



## Tiger (Jun 29, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> My dad was watching a show the other day called Ozark. It seems to be a type of Breaking Bad about money laundering. It seemed solid, I need to see it myself some time.



Ozark is pretty good. Especially Julia Garner's character

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 29, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Marcella on Netflix


thank you for the recommendation, i read through the synopsis and this looks like my shit


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 29, 2020)

Laix said:


> vampire diaries <3



funny story

i used to make fun of a friend that watched that but i end up watching it myself and i liked it

i stopped making fun of them but the shame is too real that i never told them i am far ahead of them in the show now lmao


----------



## Laix (Jun 29, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> funny story
> 
> i used to make fun of a friend that watched that but i end up watching it myself and i liked it
> 
> i stopped making fun of them but the shame is too real that i never told them i am far ahead of them in the show now lmao



I'm the same

used to be all "haw haw true blood is the only good vampire series" then I watched the Originals and then TVD and I got hooked

anyone else want to get split open by Klaus???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 29, 2020)

If you like detective stuff there is one called Deadwind which is a Finnish murder mystery show. It's on Netflix. Pretty good.


----------



## John Wayne (Jun 29, 2020)

Klaus lol

I'd like to punch him in the face, what a smug asshole.


----------



## Santí (Jun 29, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> funny story
> 
> i used to make fun of a friend that watched that but i end up watching it myself and i liked it
> 
> i stopped making fun of them but the shame is too real that i never told them i am far ahead of them in the show now lmao



If you're going to watch Vampire Shoujo, it needs to be _The Originals_.

Continue mocking your friends for their inferior Vampire Diaries fanaticism.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 29, 2020)

There's also Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries which is set on 1920s Australia and is pretty fun. It's a more Sherlock Holmes-type story with a genius detective solving cases.


----------



## Santí (Jun 29, 2020)

John Wayne said:


> Klaus lol
> 
> I'd like to punch him in the face, what a smug asshole.



Top ten worst anime opinions of all time


----------



## Laix (Jun 29, 2020)

John Wayne said:


> Klaus lol
> 
> I'd like to punch him in the face, what a smug asshole.



the smugness is the sex appeal



Santí said:


> If you're going to watch Vampire Shoujo, it needs to be _The Originals_.
> 
> Continue mocking your friends for their inferior Vampire Diaries fanaticism.



period



except season 5 we don't acknowledge that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Jun 29, 2020)

Klaus wasn't just smug, that nigga was _always_ about that action.

Don't matter if you family, you better be ready to knuck if you buck 100% of the time.


----------



## John Wayne (Jun 29, 2020)

I dunno there was this entitlement to him that rubbed me the wrong way since day 1.


----------



## Santí (Jun 29, 2020)

John Wayne said:


> I dunno there was this entitlement to him that rubbed me the wrong way since day 1.



Your options:
–Submit to Klaus' demands
–Get the hands, and probably lose outside of some plot hax

This is just like how I want to mod this forum


----------



## John Wayne (Jun 29, 2020)

Santí said:


> This is just like how I want to mod this forum



Implying you mod this forum


----------



## Legend (Jun 29, 2020)

Laix said:


> my MVP/flops of the game will be a great read


I honestly tried after day 1


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 29, 2020)

@Laix 

Did your game cause remchu to delete his set


----------



## Legend (Jun 29, 2020)

happy birthday , you old PoS


----------



## Laix (Jun 29, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> @Laix
> 
> Did your game cause remchu to delete his set


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 29, 2020)

Post game chat is gonna be amazing regardless what happens not gonna lie


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 29, 2020)

I say that as someone that will probably say bad things


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 29, 2020)

lg shoulda replaced t pein so he can share my suffering

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 29, 2020)

this is worse than losing a league of legends game at 50 minutes cause someone had to take a shit


----------



## Legend (Jun 29, 2020)

Lots of Spite. not vasto levels but plenty of Spite.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jun 29, 2020)

Hey guys, I just need 1 more player for my upcoming game. For those who don't know, it's a 17 player, mechanically simple game that will run the first week of July, between Manga Mashup and Favorites.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 30, 2020)

Someone wanted to do selfie pics, i believe it was sin. Sure I'll do it just cause been locked here in what seems like forever. Good to see peeps ive interacted with faces again. When i wake up ill post one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 30, 2020)

Aries said:


> Someone wanted to do selfie pics, i believe it was sin. Sure I'll do it just cause been locked here in what seems like forever. Good to see peeps ive interacted with faces again. When i wake up ill post one


Yay! Ill post one later today too ~


----------



## Didi (Jun 30, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> any genre except sci fi. Ive never really been into sci fi except for the expanse which i enjoyed.
> 
> Maybe thriller/psychological but if not then I like zombie series like Kingdom.



Orphan Black


----------



## Stelios (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Melodie (Jun 30, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> this is worse than losing a league of legends game at 50 minutes cause someone had to take a shit


@is a

@Sphyer  ???


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 30, 2020)

Melodie said:


> @is a
> 
> @Sphyer  ???



i was taking a shot to @Lord Genome LOL


----------



## Melodie (Jun 30, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> i was taking a shot to @Lord Genome LOL


LOL
I was just tagging WAD cuz Sphyer did the same. we lost a game with almost hour long cuz he was afk and I had a penta too : pensive


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 30, 2020)

Melodie said:


> LOL
> I was just tagging WAD cuz Sphyer did the same. we lost a game with almost hour long cuz he was afk and I had a penta too : pensive



LOL

funny enough WAD was also in our game when LG went afk


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 30, 2020)

Not shitting myself over a normal np


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 30, 2020)

I'm surprised that's what you brought up and not me voli flipping someone out of your malz ult


----------



## Melodie (Jun 30, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> Not shitting myself over a normal np


>Under level account
>Lane against Master rank

League of Legends matchmaking.

Meanwhile me on ADC against a team with rengar and Khazix spamming ff on cooldown


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 30, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> I'm surprised that's what you brought up and not me voli flipping someone out of your malz ult



oh my god

I was trying to erase that from my memory. 

That still tilts me to this day


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 30, 2020)

Melodie said:


> >Under level account
> >Lane against Master rank
> 
> League of Legends matchmaking.
> ...



Won that master game too np

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 30, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __ 









As promised, selfie with my captain america backpack somewhere in there to shield me of everyday life stuff again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 30, 2020)

OK picture sharing time 



Y'all better post yer faces too!


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 30, 2020)

that sounds like more work than having an avatar...


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 30, 2020)

Why does crs picture look fake


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 30, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> OK picture sharing time
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all better post yer faces too!



What happened to the Legolas hair


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 30, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> What happened to the Legolas hair


I cut it a few weeks ago. After having long hair for 4+ years I decided I needed a change.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 30, 2020)

Aries said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[HASHTAG]#nofilter[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 30, 2020)

heres me


*Spoiler*: __ 




jk

another time


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 30, 2020)

lg i dont wanna hear the beans joke


----------



## Didi (Jun 30, 2020)

I don't know how I thought Sin would look like, but it wasn't that


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 30, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> heres me
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


CUTIE


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 30, 2020)

Didi said:


> I don't know how I thought Sin would look like, but it wasn't that


More... feathery?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 30, 2020)

@SinRaven went from Legolas to Shaggy.




Legend said:


> Lots of Spite. not vasto levels but plenty of Spite.


I approve any level of spite.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 30, 2020)

Aries said:


> Someone wanted to do selfie pics, i believe it was sin. Sure I'll do it just cause been locked here in what seems like forever. Good to see peeps ive interacted with faces again. When i wake up ill post one



Sure

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 30, 2020)

dang your facial hair grows back quick wtf


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 30, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> dang your facial hair grows back quick wtf



That's an older picture , my hair is a disaster since I haven't cut it in 4 months


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 30, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> That's an older picture , my hair is a disaster since I haven't cut it in 4 months


oh yeah thats right. emo lg


----------



## Laix (Jun 30, 2020)

everyone debuting selfies y’all are so cute 

ill debut mine if town win in MMV


----------



## dunya (Jun 30, 2020)

sinraven is cute as hell, ngl. and i'm usually a fan of the beards.

look at me, creepin in here. :3


----------



## dunya (Jun 30, 2020)

Laix said:


> everyone debuting selfies y’all are so cute
> 
> ill debut mine if town win in MMV


i think everyone will be shocked you aren't a f QT


----------



## Laix (Jun 30, 2020)

dunya said:


> i think everyone will be shocked you aren't a f QT



female or feminine?


----------



## dunya (Jun 30, 2020)

Laix said:


> female or feminine?


i meant female, lol, but ohhhh now i'm curious.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 30, 2020)

Laix _is_ a QT


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 30, 2020)

This is gonna be everyone after laix posts his picture


----------



## Laix (Jun 30, 2020)

dunya said:


> i meant female, lol, but ohhhh now i'm curious.



im assuming everyone who thinks im female has only just met me





SinRaven said:


> Laix _is_ a QT



look whose talking


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 30, 2020)

This is from last christmas at my cousin's house.


*Spoiler*: __ 









(the dog is not mine)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Laix (Jun 30, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> This is gonna be everyone after laix posts his picture



fine fuck mmv ill post it now


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aries (Jun 30, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> Why does crs picture look fake





SinRaven said:


> [HASHTAG]#nofilter[/HASHTAG]




*Spoiler*: __ 









No filter then


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 30, 2020)

Aries said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Laix said:


> fine fuck mmv ill post it now
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> This is from last christmas at my cousin's house.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Lord Genome said:


> Sure


I was gonna make a comment begging @is a to assign me a weakass town role just so people can spite me without spoiling a power role. 
But this kind of community bound has made me accept my fate :blu


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 30, 2020)

I have a spite list set up after mm don't worry


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 30, 2020)

o ya same


----------



## Aries (Jun 30, 2020)

iwandesu said:


> I was gonna make a comment begging @is a to assign me a weakass town role just so people can spite me without spoiling a power role.
> But this kind of community bound has made me accept my fate :blu



Thats what plats stand off game is for. To purge the spite from ones soul


----------



## Laix (Jun 30, 2020)

Even I have a spite list now


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 30, 2020)

Laix said:


> Even I have a spite list now



Your target A


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 30, 2020)

man i hate my job


----------



## Laix (Jun 30, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> Your target A



just wait until I get vig

wait WHY AM I ON YOURS I DIDNT DO ANYTHING


----------



## Laix (Jun 30, 2020)

expecting hedonistic blondes to be adding my policy lynch to section rules tho


----------



## Laix (Jun 30, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> man i hate my job



what’s up sis


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 30, 2020)

Laix said:


> just wait until I get vig
> 
> wait WHY AM I ON YOURS I DIDNT DO ANYTHING



You enabled all of this


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 30, 2020)

Laix said:


> what’s up sis


ima about to quit in a week and we got a notificayion someone is infected with covid


----------



## Laix (Jun 30, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> You enabled all of this



fine I’ll fuck off for five years again


----------



## Laix (Jun 30, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> ima about to quit in a week and we got a notificayion someone is infected with covid



Are you allowed to fight her


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 30, 2020)

Laix said:


> Are you allowed to fight her


im like 4'11 the only thing i can fight is like a 10 year old girl


----------



## Laix (Jun 30, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> im like 4'11 the only thing i can fight is like a 10 year old girl



I’ll pull up sis


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 30, 2020)

dunya said:


> sinraven is cute as hell, ngl. and i'm usually a fan of the beards.
> 
> look at me, creepin in here. :3


Mafia section reveals everyone's true nature.


Lord Genome said:


> This is gonna be everyone after laix posts his picture


My reaction a long time ago.


Aries said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bored CR looking like he wants to find some trouble to cause.


Lord Genome said:


> I have a spite list set up after mm don't worry





Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> o ya same





Laix said:


> Even I have a spite list now


----------



## Didi (Jun 30, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> Sure



dinnae 'no ye were a sco'ish basterd


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 30, 2020)

Didi said:


> dinnae 'no ye were a sco'ish basterd



Nah I'm Irish actually I think idr


----------



## Didi (Jun 30, 2020)

Ah sure fine, close enough on the phenotype lol


----------



## Tiger (Jun 30, 2020)

Whale oil beef hooked. Another Irishman.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 30, 2020)

I'm don't posting in game till laix finishes lol


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 30, 2020)

dang everyones posting in there but i wanna join

im just waiting til laix posts


----------



## Aries (Jun 30, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Mafia section reveals everyone's true nature.
> 
> My reaction a long time ago.
> 
> Bored CR looking like he wants to find some trouble to cause.



Did you watch the incredible void episode i posted yesterday?


----------



## Laix (Jun 30, 2020)

well elistren's game is starting soon so if you wanna lynch me there's your chance


----------



## Catamount (Jun 30, 2020)

This thread is too hot to check at work.


----------



## Legend (Jun 30, 2020)

Vasto's Church of Spite has more members


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 30, 2020)

Laix said:


> well elistren's game is starting soon so if you wanna lynch me there's your chance


inb4 ur a jester and u win d1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 30, 2020)

Legend said:


> Vasto's Church of Spite has more members



i wish to join this religion

i hope theres fried chicken


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 30, 2020)

or pizza. 

im currently just very hungry


----------



## Aries (Jun 30, 2020)

I blame platinum. When the mafia section needed hope he vanished and became a troll. 

Thats why you gotta join Team Troll Instinct over Team Mystic Hope and Team Valor Rage


----------



## Legend (Jun 30, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> i wish to join this religion
> 
> i hope theres fried chicken


Im making Ribs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jun 30, 2020)

Aries said:


> I blame platinum. When the mafia section needed hope he vanished and became a troll.
> 
> Thats why you gotta join Team Troll Instinct over Team Mystic Hope and Team Valor Rage


im doing a hostile takeover  merger of Rage with my faction.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 30, 2020)

I am rating everything food related lewd cause I only have coffee and I actually don't even have coffee left anymore


----------



## Tiger (Jun 30, 2020)

Catamount said:


> I am rating everything food related lewd cause I only have coffee and I actually don't even have coffee left anymore



I'm making pizza.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Catamount (Jun 30, 2020)

Tiger said:


> I'm making pizza.


will you also make a lil tiny pizza for princess?


----------



## Tiger (Jun 30, 2020)

Catamount said:


> will you also make a lil tiny pizza for princess?



Of course. She eats what we eat.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 30, 2020)

Catamount said:


> I am rating everything food related lewd cause I only have coffee and I actually don't even have coffee left anymore



i got wendys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Catamount (Jun 30, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Of course. She eats what we eat.


I am in jealous rage  This is me going mad


----------



## Catamount (Jun 30, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> i got wendys


I saw many bad jokes about it not sure if I am jealous
Please advise


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 30, 2020)

wendys lit


----------



## Catamount (Jun 30, 2020)

Hate


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 30, 2020)

my dinner currently 


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 30, 2020)

wow screw you kvothe screw you


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Legend (Jun 30, 2020)

Ribs are done

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Laix (Jun 30, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> my dinner currently
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



the croissant for cultural diversity
the lettuce leaf to remain skinNy
the dead animal for nutrients

*chefs kiss*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jun 30, 2020)

Most of you know what I look like already but sure, why not give you all an update

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 30, 2020)

So, ToG fans

Is it just me or Ran is a Hitsugaya knock-off?

Short, serious, white haired, stronger than most of the cast, has an obscene amount of panel time to appease the fan girls, and little to no backstory or depth.


----------



## John Wayne (Jun 30, 2020)

Laix said:


> well elistren's game is starting soon so if you wanna lynch me there's your chance



Bold of you to assume you'll live to see the lynch


----------



## Legend (Jun 30, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Most of you know what I look like already but sure, why not give you all an update


a thot


----------



## nfcnorth (Jul 1, 2020)

Btw if you guys think that my profile pic thing was limited just to forums its not. My facebook pic hasn't changed in years and still is a pokemon pic from a month that everyone was doing pokemon pics.


----------



## Juan (Jul 1, 2020)

Oh, we're sharing pics?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Say hello to Bakugou!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Jul 1, 2020)

I was inspired to do a thing because of Manga Mashup V.

A prelude to Standoff 4, starring:

@Elistren @Laix @RemChu 

Might do another one with Iwan and Juan we'll see if I stop being a lazy piece of shit.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 1, 2020)

Y'all are so cute and handsome


----------



## Laix (Jul 1, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Y'all are so cute and handsome



I love our lil community of baddie b’s


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 1, 2020)

I want to play in one of these.
This was the role I got once upon a time...



> Role: *Townie*
> Alignment: *Pro-Town*
> 
> Description: *Your role does nothing at night, and during the day they try to lynch Mafia members by reaching the majority of votes*



much simpler times.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 1, 2020)

I agree with T-Pein that it would be a good idea to more regularly hold generic setups here, but the problem is they’re kind of a chore to host.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 1, 2020)

A generic game is easy to host on mobile, so maybe I'll host one soon if there's any space for one (and enough people want to play one)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Laix (Jul 1, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> A generic game is easy to host on mobile, so maybe I'll host one soon if there's any space for one (and enough people want to play one)



i think a generic game that mixes up some of the setups would be fun


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 1, 2020)

Elistren said:


> I agree with T-Pein that it would be a good idea to more regularly hold generic setups here, but the problem is they’re kind of a chore to host.



Is it? I would think role madness games would be a headache to deal with all the actions processing from everyone while generic games are simpler.


----------



## Didi (Jul 1, 2020)

Elistren said:


> I agree with T-Pein that it would be a good idea to more regularly hold generic setups here, but the problem is they’re kind of a chore to host.





????????????????

how are they not infinitely easier to host than role madness games


----------



## Tiger (Jul 1, 2020)

Chore as in less interesting, not difficult.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 1, 2020)

Creating and hosting role madness games is fun, and it’s a creative outlet.

Hosting a generic setup is literally a chore, like doing the dishes.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 1, 2020)

People here don't really respond well to them either outside of a select few.


----------



## Hidden (Jul 1, 2020)

Coooo! (Okosan so far has almost exclusively hosted generic / mostly generic games and he's found it fine. Though to be fair he's mostly running the setups he's chosen as an easy way to get experience with hosting so he can (hopefully) create a bigger game later)

COO! (But in general most games Okosan makes/hosts are only ever going to be role madness lite at the max. Like everybody has 1 ability type of thing)

Cooo! Coo? (Honestly Okosan just enjoys the smaller, easier games more anyways)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tiger (Jul 1, 2020)

Yeah I mean...they're ok. From my point of view, I'm still looking for the wild games because as long as I've been here and playing mafia in general (and for years before NF started mafia)-- I'd wager I've still played way more vanilla games than role-madness games.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 1, 2020)

God all of you shut up. I hate all you hosts that can get people to sign up for your games.


----------



## Hidden (Jul 1, 2020)

COOOO! (Okosan thinks he's not as much a fan of super role madness heavy games because a lot of the time they just boil down to a mass role claim fest. And Okosan particularly isn't a huge fan of claiming when you're in trouble)

Coooooooo! (Plus Okosan doesn't like when you're like, "Alright let's kill this dude," and then the host goes, "Cool here's the 16 ways it went wrong. Guess you killed yourself oops")

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Jul 1, 2020)

That's why you need the based Platinum philosophy of mild role madness and preventing people from claiming either through rules or mechanics. 

Mass role claiming is just the lamest thing in the world.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 1, 2020)

Okosan said:


> COOOO! (Okosan thinks he's not as much a fan of super role madness heavy games because a lot of the time they just boil down to a mass role claim fest. And Okosan particularly isn't a huge fan of claiming when you're in trouble)
> 
> Coooooooo! (Plus Okosan doesn't like when you're like, "Alright let's kill this dude," and then the host goes, "Cool here's the 16 ways it went wrong. Guess you killed yourself oops")



this bird is nuts,
hit me up when you host something my dude.
I agree with what you are trying to say.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 1, 2020)

I had an small Alien Game a while back. Most base mafia ever did


*Town*

*Spoiler*: __ 



1: The Captain- Your the captain of the ship. Thus you have more authority then the rest. One-shot investigation, one-shot reviver, one-shot alien cure, one-shot kill

2: The First Mate- You can investigate each nightphase which gives you either a town read or alien read

3: The Cyborg- Your a Bomb. You detonate when your killed, lynched or converted by a Alien killing who ever targeted you

4: The Scientist-You can protect a player from being targeted from any action.

5: The Scientist's Assistant-You become The Assistant when The Scientist has been killed/lynched or converted

6: The Badass- You can role-block a player

7: The Coward-You win as indie if your lynched first. If not your forced to win with the others

8: The Traitor- You win when the humans are either outvoted, or when humans have killed the alien threats but you betray them winning it as indie

9: The Old Man-you have 2x vote power

10: The Newbie- immune to alien conversion, becomes the new 1st mate when they die or are converted

11: The Dog-One-shot lie detector

12/13: The Twins -Your Masons





14: Alien: Xenomorph: you win when the Aliens out number the humans.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Alien Queen Each Cycle you can attach a face-hugger onto a player converting them into a Alien. If a Alien is killed/lynched the Alien queen can not convert the following cycle.


Alien converted townie who can only win with its queen. Has no abilities


(Aliens) once 2 townies have been converted to Aliens. Aslong as two aliens are alive each cycle the Aliens can protect the queen from any actions that target her


(Aliens 3) once 3 townies have been converted The Aliens aslong as 3 Aliens are in the game they can use a one-shot role-block, one-shot silence, one-shot lynch protection


(Alien Resurrection) If the Alien Queen is killed or lynched. One of the Aliens converted becomes the new Alien Queen.





15-17:

*The Predators*: win the game by killing every person in the game.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Each cycle you can use a a kill shot

(Predator Leader) Immune to investigations.

-Can activate a fake lie detect

(Predator-Doctor) protect a player each cycle
(Predator Mook)


(PredAlien) When the Alien Queen converts predator. You are transformed into the Predalien. You kill the Alien Queen and all her minions. Every cycle you can kill 2 players at a time. You lose your investigation immunity.




18: *The Thing*

You win when you survive till the end of the game. You must be killed twice or lynched twice to get rid of you

(Copycat) you can copy a role each cycle

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Legend (Jul 1, 2020)

@Hero needs to do another Pokemon Game. All hail lord Moltres

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 1, 2020)

I like (Chaotic) Role Madness because they're fun and hype games and I also really like figuring out the game mechanics wise and how to best use my abilities. 

I like Generic games more from a competitive point of view. Like Generic games are more 'challenging' (for lack of a better word).

Both types of games fill different needs for me.


----------



## Aries (Jul 1, 2020)

I can host that alien game. Its an easy game. Only reason havent done more is due to wanting to expirement with game themes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Jul 1, 2020)

This talk reminds me of the other game I have half made on my laptop, one I really want to run someday. It's basically mafia on a battlefield where two of the players are generals for the town and mafia, who can't vote or be targeted but get a series of powers to buff their faction and debuff the other faction, representing tactical orders given.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 1, 2020)

Platinum said:


> half made



That's how you know he's telling the truth


----------



## Platinum (Jul 1, 2020)

Pls no bully


----------



## Platinum (Jul 1, 2020)

TFW I actually go back to look at my old games and its filled with nothing but vague notes for all the hidden triggers, that I now have to go full Memento to remember.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 1, 2020)

Oh yeah, I forgot that the town general in that game I was making decides the vigilante every night too. 

Old me had good ideas.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 1, 2020)

And the mafia general had an assassin to go after people who role revealed.

I like 2018 Platinum's jib NGL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 1, 2020)

Favorites 3 had probably my favorite set up on role madness vs balance


----------



## Aries (Jul 1, 2020)

I had an overwatch game idea a while back. The gist would be i make town/mafia/indie roles. The players pm me which role they want to use for the cycle. Multiple people can choose the same role. The catch is if the player is killed or lynched the role is gone and cant be used by others anymore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 1, 2020)

Cr I remember your wrestling mafia game 

It might have been the most grounded least role heavy game you did lmao


----------



## Aries (Jul 1, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> Cr I remember your wrestling mafia game
> 
> It might have been the most grounded least role heavy game you did lmao



I enjoyed making it. Was fun doing a game with no wacky mechanics. Unfortunately games like those dont really sell. Even the spiderman game was kinda hard to get players and that was pretty tame aswell


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 1, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> Favorites 3 had probably my favorite set up on role madness vs balance


2013 me was so creative, but yet lacked the experience in balancing. It just worked out better then could be expected in Favs 3.


----------



## Laix (Jul 1, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> 2013 me was so creative, but yet lacked the experience in balancing. It just worked out better then could be expected in Favs 3.



 F3 is always what I think of when I think Faves. Lindsay Lohan >>>


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 1, 2020)

I barely remember Faves 3, too long ago, mind hazy


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 1, 2020)

i kinda like generic games but they arent very active


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 1, 2020)

Laix said:


> F3 is always what I think of when I think Faves. Lindsay Lohan >>>


I would prefer Favorites V to be the Favorites of mine that's best remembered, but that game needed more time in the balancing oven. In almost every way, it was the culmination of everything I had been working towards with Favs. The mafia's faction bonuses especially were far more advanced then in my two prior. 

Oddly, the weakest aspect of Favorites V besides balance issues were the indies, which were the best parts of III and IV. Partly the balancing issues caused the indies to do worse than usual, in particular Judge Judy's trial killing off multiple of them when that was supposed to have been a one-shot really. The overall design of the indies was less interesting as well though, except HAL-9000.


----------



## Hero (Jul 1, 2020)

Legend said:


> @Hero needs to do another Pokemon Game. All hail lord Moltres


I will after Laix’s & my joint game


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 1, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I would prefer Favorites V to be the Favorites of mine that's best remembered, but that game needed more time in the balancing oven. In almost every way, it was the culmination of everything I had been working towards with Favs. The mafia's faction bonuses especially were far more advanced then in my two prior.
> 
> Oddly, the weakest aspect of Favorites V besides balance issues were the indies, which were the best parts of III and IV. Partly the balancing issues caused the indies to do worse than usual, in particular Judge Judy's trial killing off multiple of them when that was supposed to have been a one-shot really. The overall design of the indies was less interesting as well though, except HAL-9000.



Fav5 was a lot of fun but had some unfortunate hosting errors


----------



## Stelios (Jul 1, 2020)

@SinRaven


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 1, 2020)

Stelios said:


> @SinRaven


Yes beat me with your huge stick daddy


----------



## Legend (Jul 1, 2020)

Hero said:


> I will after Laix’s & my joint game


----------



## Stelios (Jul 1, 2020)

Hero said:


> I will after Laix’s & my joint game


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 1, 2020)

Hero said:


> I will after Laix’s & my joint game


----------



## Shizune (Jul 1, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> Favorites 3 had probably my favorite set up on role madness vs balance



How can you clearly remember games from that long ago? I can _barely _remember games from 2-3 years ago, much less 7 years ago.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 1, 2020)

Elistren said:


> How can you clearly remember games from that long ago? I can _barely _remember games from 2-3 years ago, much less 7 years ago.



In Favorites 1, I started out as Ishamael, an Indie SK. I got found out, and made a deal with town to turn me into Pein. I used Pein's abilities with my Indie partner to revive Ishamael, which then summoned the Dark One. 

I remember Rainbow Dash, a mafia enforcer.

Memorable things are memorable, time doesn't mean as much. Kinda like how I still remember the strategies we came up with to defeat Molten Core before guides and tips were available.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 1, 2020)

Ever since RPG Mafia, I've had an ambition to create my next memorable, outstanding game. I want to truly outdo myself again, but I've been waiting for the inspiration and motivation to strike. I think it finally has, hence Members Mafia, and The Tale of Naruto Uzumaki which is the game that Laix and I are cohosting in September. I have very high hopes that both these games will leave a lasting impression on their players.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 1, 2020)

Hosting a big Naruto game has always been tempting, just never got enough motivation in that direction. I did help a lot with the Tale of the Gallant Jiraiya game, which turned out great.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 1, 2020)

That Jiraya game was fantastic in a way I'd never expect a Naruto game to be.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 1, 2020)

Elistren said:


> How can you clearly remember games from that long ago? I can _barely _remember games from 2-3 years ago, much less 7 years ago.



specific ones with specific roles are really memorable

fav3(i was Dio), fav5(i was judge judy), Wormos massive Naruto game masterpiece(i was mafia) that i still think was the best game ive played in terms of pure scale and writeups, James fantasy game that im blanking on the theme for but some of the best roles, Laixs Naruto game where I was kaguya mafia

those are the games that i can remember really well

I also remember Laws space theme game with the fucking Taboo that killed half of the playerbase lmao



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Hosting a big Naruto game has always been tempting, just never got enough motivation in that direction. I did help a lot with the Tale of the Gallant Jiraiya game, which turned out great.



i feel like it would be hard to follow up Laix and Wormos games, they did them really well from theme to write ups and everything


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 1, 2020)

Wormo had a cohost in that mafia game and i feel awful i cant remember their name cause they did a lot of a the balancing parts of it i think

Wormos write ups were god tier though


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 1, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> specific ones with specific roles are really memorable
> 
> fav3(i was Dio), fav5(i was judge judy), Wormos massive Naruto game masterpiece(i was mafia) that i still think was the best game ive played in terms of pure scale and writeups, James fantasy game that im blanking on the theme for but some of the best roles, Laixs Naruto game where I was kaguya mafia
> 
> ...


Jame's game was probably War of the Realms, one of the GOAT games hosted on NF and the one that inspired me to host+influenced my hosting style.

Law's space game was Martian Mafia.

As for following up Wormo/Laix, that isn't much of a factor as to why I never did it. I definitely know that I can't do write-ups on the level of Wormo, or have Laix's flair, but I wouldn't be competing with those aspects as mechanics have always been my forte. Really it's having Favorites take so much of my focus during my prime that was the biggest obstacle, combined with further and further decrease of interest in the series.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 2, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Jame's game was probably War of the Realms, one of the GOAT games hosted on NF and the one that inspired me to host+influenced my hosting style.
> 
> Law's space game was Martian Mafia.
> 
> As for following up Wormo/Laix, that isn't much of a factor as to why I never did it. I definitely know that I can't do write-ups on the level of Wormo, or have Laix's flair, but I wouldn't be competing with those aspects as mechanics have always been my forte. Really it's having Favorites take so much of my focus during my prime that was the biggest obstacle, combined with further and further decrease of interest in the series.



Yea it was war of the realms, game was fantastic

And the Naruto game wasn't expaining a reason for you, it was more me thinking I can't imagine how a large game would compare to those two if that makes sense


----------



## Laix (Jul 2, 2020)

Tale Of the Gallant Jiraiya game >>>>


----------



## Tiger (Jul 2, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Law's space game was Martian Mafia.



Battle For Mars

Taro the Cosmo-Mathematician, if I'm not mistaken, was the role everyone remembers the game for.

I made a 'Battle for Titan' game as well. But like all the others sitting in my blogs-- I haven't the time. I always feel this urge to make a truly blessed game with novel-quality write-ups when I hear about War of the Realms and Gallant Jiraiya. But that's my competitive nature, and I have to face the fact that I'd never have the time to do so. It's every bit as much of a commitment as Favorites to devote the time and creativity to a game like that.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 2, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Battle For Mars
> 
> Taro the Cosmo-Mathematician, if I'm not mistaken, was the role everyone remembers the game for.
> 
> I made a 'Battle for Titan' game as well. But like all the others sitting in my blogs-- I haven't the time. I always feel this urge to make a truly blessed game with novel-quality write-ups when I hear about War of the Realms and Gallant Jiraiya. But that's my competitive nature, and I have to face the fact that I'd never have the time to do so. It's every bit as much of a commitment as Favorites to devote the time and creativity to a game like that.


The sign-up thread for it called it Martian Mafia, so that's where the mixup in my mind comes from.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 2, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> Wormo had a cohost in that mafia game and i feel awful i cant remember their name cause they did a lot of a the balancing parts of it i think
> 
> Wormos write ups were god tier though




I searched manually for this quite awhile as Google has failed me often in finding old threads but this time it wanted to work...it was our dear old friend Zarcrath who was the co-host.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 2, 2020)

these all sound so fun


----------



## Legend (Jul 2, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Battle For Mars
> 
> *Taro the Cosmo-Mathematician,* if I'm not mistaken, was the role everyone remembers the game for.
> 
> I made a 'Battle for Titan' game as well. But like all the others sitting in my blogs-- I haven't the time. I always feel this urge to make a truly blessed game with novel-quality write-ups when I hear about War of the Realms and Gallant Jiraiya. But that's my competitive nature, and I have to face the fact that I'd never have the time to do so. It's every bit as much of a commitment as Favorites to devote the time and creativity to a game like that.


The best role ive ever played.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 2, 2020)

Here is a question for yall. 

do you like to play as mafia, town, or indie (if indie, survivor, cultist, or any other form?)

I've only been cultist once but I really enjoyed that role.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 2, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> Here is a question for yall.
> 
> do you like to play as mafia, town, or indie (if indie, survivor, cultist, or any other form?)
> 
> I've only been cultist once but I really enjoyed that role.


I vastly prefer town in most games. I can enjoy playing the mafia alignment if I have a solid team/have a lot of abilities to play with. I have rarely randed independent roles but they're usually fun when I do. Never randed cult leader which is the indie role I have always wanted to play.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2020)

Yeah I have no idea how the hell you people remember anything that far back.

The only old games that really stick in my mind are Didi's TTGL game and an old homestuck game by a guy named Lifemaker that I really enjoyed the creativity of. Like all promising people, he was broken by the community nigh-instantly .


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2020)

I can barely even remember half the games I hosted too. Which sucks cause those threads are in the ether now. 

I remember NBA Mafia being one of my favorites, but I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 2, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> Here is a question for yall.
> 
> do you like to play as mafia, town, or indie (if indie, survivor, cultist, or any other form?)
> 
> I've only been cultist once but I really enjoyed that role.



Mafia > town = indie for me.

I like being mafia most, and then I like being town and indie about the same.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 2, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> Here is a question for yall.
> 
> do you like to play as mafia, town, or indie (if indie, survivor, cultist, or any other form?)
> 
> I've only been cultist once but I really enjoyed that role.



Mafia GF is my favorite/most comfortable role. But my two most memorable wins came as an SK and a Cultist. Both games created by Ishamael.


----------



## Legend (Jul 2, 2020)

Indie for me. For a period of time, was King of the Indies,  I won 3 straight games as a Indie, including Faves (Excalbur ftw).


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 2, 2020)

Elistren said:


> How can you clearly remember games from that long ago? I can _barely _remember games from 2-3 years ago, much less 7 years ago.



Good times tend to stick. 



Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> Here is a question for yall.
> 
> do you like to play as mafia, town, or indie (if indie, survivor, cultist, or any other form?)
> 
> I've only been cultist once but I really enjoyed that role.



Town > Indie >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> mafia



Platinum said:


> I remember NBA Mafia being one of my favorites, but I can't seem to find it.



You mean this one ?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2020)

You are the best at this.

Makes me want to do another one. But the nba section is pretty dead right now.

I really liked the TNT Halftime Mechanic and getting so many new people to try the game. Good times.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jul 2, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> Here is a question for yall.
> 
> do you like to play as mafia, town, or indie (if indie, survivor, cultist, or any other form?)
> 
> I've only been cultist once but I really enjoyed that role.


I think the biggest factor to me is the overall size of the game.  At certain game sizes mafia and hostile indies feel a lot worse simply with how many players you have to go through to get to your wincons.  Overall I do think I like indies the most simply because they are usually the most unique roles to play but in big big games they can lose appeal for me a bit.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 2, 2020)

Platinum said:


> You are the best at this.
> 
> Makes me want to do another one. But the nba section is pretty dead right now.
> 
> I really liked the TNT Halftime Mechanic and getting so many new people to try the game. Good times.



I had the link for it in a PM I had with a certain someone... lets call him TotallyNotPlatinum.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2020)

Jeroen said:


> I had the link for it in a PM I had with a certain someone... lets call him TotallyNotPlatinum.



Yeah I remember you trying to archive all the games done. I think all my ones from past 2011 to my second act are basically gone forever though.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 2, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Yeah I remember you trying to archive all the games done. I think all my ones from past 2011 to my second act are basically gone forever though.



I'm almost tempted to prove you wrong.

Almost.

almost.


----------



## Legend (Jul 2, 2020)

I cant find Faves 2 hmm


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2020)

@Elistren 

I think I'll actually commit to doing Lovecraft 2 this year for Halloween if you wouldn't mind putting me on the schedule.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hidden (Jul 2, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> Here is a question for yall.
> 
> do you like to play as mafia, town, or indie (if indie, survivor, cultist, or any other form?)
> 
> I've only been cultist once but I really enjoyed that role.


Cooooo! (Personally Okosan's order goes Indie>Mafia>Town. Okosan tends to do some of his best work as indie, plus he enjoys trying to figure out how to best reach whatever his wincon is. And then Okosan prefers Mafia over Town because he enjoys working directly with a team and really trying to analyze the game with them)

Coo! (Plus two of Okosan's more memorable wins come from being indy. Once as a Jester and once as being culted)


----------



## Shizune (Jul 2, 2020)

Platinum said:


> @Elistren
> 
> I think I'll actually commit to doing Lovecraft 2 this year for Halloween if you wouldn't mind putting me on the schedule.



You have no idea how happy this makes me!


----------



## Aries (Jul 2, 2020)

This is off topic but im done with the edit. Ill be posting Iron Troll 2 tomorrow. Next up is NfcThor


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 2, 2020)

so a bit of a mixture I see, very interesting. 



Okosan said:


> Cooooo! (Personally Okosan's order goes Indie>Mafia>Town. Okosan tends to do some of his best work as indie, plus he enjoys trying to figure out how to best reach whatever his wincon is. And then Okosan prefers Mafia over Town because he enjoys working directly with a team and really trying to analyze the game with them)
> 
> Coo! (Plus two of Okosan's more memorable wins come from being indy. Once as a Jester and once as being culted)



Yeah this would be the same for me. Indie sounds fun, its basically like playing a separate game (I would like to play as jester but I don't know if I could pull it off) As for mafia, I like working with a team and being the informed minority. Some days I do like being town but that one highly depends on my role.

I think I played as doctor once and failed to protect the right target each night. Roleblocking I feel like I would fuck up town more.. But being a tracker/watcher/cop is prob my favorite type of role.


----------



## Laix (Jul 2, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> Here is a question for yall.
> 
> do you like to play as mafia, town, or indie (if indie, survivor, cultist, or any other form?)
> 
> I've only been cultist once but I really enjoyed that role.



bulletproof survivor so town has to endure my spam and gifs


----------



## Sigismund (Jul 2, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> Here is a question for yall.
> 
> do you like to play as mafia, town, or indie (if indie, survivor, cultist, or any other form?)
> 
> I've only been cultist once but I really enjoyed that role.


Mafia by far (OFC), never managed to be Indie so have no idea where that ranks


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 2, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Battle For Mars


The game I couldn't win no matter how hard I tried, smh


----------



## Legend (Jul 2, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> The game I couldn't win no matter how hard I tried, smh


ha


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2020)

I made two whole roles just now. 

I demand praise and positive affirmation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 2, 2020)

Platinum said:


> I made two whole roles just now.
> 
> I demand praise and positive affirmation.


do better


----------



## Legend (Jul 2, 2020)

I had a game in mind for years (like 8 ) but have been too lazy and apprehensive about hosting,


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2020)

Legend said:


> do better



I'm reading obscure ass Lovecraft stories for inspiration. These things take time my guy. Having to actually research sucks man. Good thing I definitely won't have to do that at all for Favorites .


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2020)

Legend said:


> I had a game in mind for years (like 8 ) but have been too lazy and apprehensive about hosting,


do better


----------



## Laix (Jul 2, 2020)

Platinum said:


> I made two whole roles just now.
> 
> I demand praise and positive affirmation.



king of doing the minimum and expecting praise


----------



## Sigismund (Jul 2, 2020)

Platinum said:


> I'm reading obscure ass Lovecraft stories for inspiration. These things take time my guy. Having to actually research sucks man. Good thing I definitely won't have to do that at all for Favorites .


Randolf Carter and Karl Heinrich roles confirmed


----------



## Legend (Jul 2, 2020)

Platinum said:


> I'm reading obscure ass Lovecraft stories for inspiration. These things take time my guy. Having to actually research sucks man. Good thing I definitely won't have to do that at all for Favorites .


You got this


Platinum said:


> do better


Touche'

Its a Mobile Suit Gundam: One Year War Mafia Game

Maybe one day.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2020)

Sigismund said:


> Randolf Carter and Karl Heinrich roles confirmed



I mean, I already did Randolph Carter basically with the dreamlands in Lovecraft 1. Of course, that ended with TehChron being doomed to being in terrible isekais for all eternity, but that was Nyarlathoteps fault and not mine. There might be some of that in 2, but probably less. This one will primarily be more Dunwich Horror like as a result of town losing in the first game.

But no, the story I just got done reading for inspiration was:


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2020)

Legend said:


> You got this
> 
> Touche'
> 
> ...



Bro...

Yes. Yes please.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2020)

Laix said:


> king of doing the minimum and expecting praise



Unironically yes.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 2, 2020)

Legend said:


> ha


My loss had nothing to do with you, Legend, but with the fact that I had to make sure one of three specific roles survived till the end. One got killed early iirc and the other two got modkilled.

That was unfair af


----------



## Sigismund (Jul 2, 2020)

Platinum said:


> I mean, I already did Randolph Carter basically with the dreamlands in Lovecraft 1. Of course, that ended with TehChron being doomed to being in terrible isekais for all eternity, but that was Nyarlathoteps fault and not mine. There might be some of that in 2, but probably less. This one will primarily be more Dunwich Horror like as a result of town losing in the first game.
> 
> But no, the story I just got done reading for inspiration was:


I mean the Temple is closer to Dunwich Horror than to the Silver Key and the Statement of Randolph Carter, if my memory serves me correctly so Karl may still fit.

Less obsurce, but the Terrible Old man may also fit in as an indie role for that game (assuming he wasnt in 1, which I didnt play so idk what roles/stories you have so far)



Legend said:


> You got this
> 
> Touche'
> 
> ...


OYW mafia would be cool


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2020)

Sigismund said:


> I mean the Temple is closer to Dunwich Horror than to the Silver Key and the Statement of Randolph Carter, if my memory serves me correctly so Karl may still fit.
> 
> Less obsurce, but the Terrible Old man may also fit in as an indie role for that game (assuming he wasnt in 1, which I didnt play so idk what roles/stories you have so far)
> 
> ...



I don't put the characters in, I just use the stories as inspiration for roles. Temple is one I might take something from. The only true direct correlations are the grimoires that certain people get, and events that happen over the course of the game that are usually based on the stories more directly.


----------



## Sigismund (Jul 2, 2020)

Platinum said:


> I don't put the characters in, I just use the stories as inspiration for roles. Temple is one I might take something from. The only true direct correlations are the grimoires that certain people get, and events that happen over the course of the game that are usually based on the stories more directly.


Ah ok


----------



## Shizune (Jul 2, 2020)

@Platinum Which edition of Lovecraft Mafia is this? Number three?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2020)

Elistren said:


> @Platinum Which edition of Lovecraft Mafia is this? Number three?



The Second. It just seems like more cause I have put a lot of that into other places after the first. I plan on it being a trilogy though.

But lmao, me. We'll see about that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 2, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Bro...
> 
> Yes. Yes please.


Ill keep tinkering around with it and writing down ideas. (Feds = Town, Zeon = Mafia, Char, Sayla Mass, Lalah Sune = Indies)


SinRaven said:


> My loss had nothing to do with you, Legend, but with the fact that I had to make sure one of three specific roles survived till the end. One got killed early iirc and the other two got modkilled.
> 
> That was unfair af


Still Ha



Sigismund said:


> OYW mafia would be cool


If it was popular id move on with other UC series (Zeta & ZZ would be 1 game, maybe CCA too)


----------



## Sigismund (Jul 2, 2020)

Legend said:


> Ill keep tinkering around with it and writing down ideas. (Feds = Town, Zeon = Mafia, Char, Sayla Mass, Lalah Sune = Indies)
> 
> Still Ha
> 
> ...


No 08th MS, Thunderbolt or Stardust Memory? Abilt the last can fold into a Zeta game, and ZZ would be better off with CCA and unicorn Finale, as ZZ rolls into them better than Stardust/Zeta rolls into ZZ

Then again if it's just main series then yours makes more sense, then having CCA as the finale 


Mainly because late UC goes downhill, even if the F91 is cool as shit.


----------



## Legend (Jul 2, 2020)

08th Ms was apart of the OYW. I may add in 0080 for reasons.

Stardust and Zeta (part 2)

ZZ,  CCA, Unicorn (part 3)

F91 and Crossbone would be 1 (part 4)

I could also do a G Gundam Spinoff too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Laix (Jul 2, 2020)

Preparing my spite list for Elistren’s game


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 2, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> Here is a question for yall.
> 
> do you like to play as mafia, town, or indie (if indie, survivor, cultist, or any other form?)
> 
> I've only been cultist once but I really enjoyed that role.




Innocent child


----------



## Melodie (Jul 2, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> Here is a question for yall.
> 
> do you like to play as mafia, town, or indie (if indie, survivor, cultist, or any other form?)
> 
> I've only been cultist once but I really enjoyed that role.


Hate playing indie. Discussion and cooperation is my favourite part of town and mafia. Only cultist is fun to me when it comes to indie, even though it's a cursed overpowered role

I love being town and mafia equally but I lose my shit if I get scum several games in a row

Edit: like imagine playing survivor Jesus Christ I rather just not play. It's extremely rare to see a fun survivor role.


----------



## Hidden (Jul 2, 2020)

COOO! (So Okosan hosting more recently is (hopefully) going to lead to Okosan hosting a larger Role Madness type game just because he thinks the concept would be cool. Instead of typing stuff up like it seems other people are mostly doing, though, Okosan actually finds something nice about being able to physically write his ideas down)

Coo! Cooo! (Just something odd he noticed)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 2, 2020)

Melodie said:


> Hate playing indie. Discussion and cooperation is my favourite part of town and mafia. Only cultist is fun to me when it comes to indie, even though it's a cursed overpowered role
> 
> I love being town and mafia equally but I lose my shit if I get scum several games in a row
> 
> Edit: like imagine playing survivor Jesus Christ I rather just not play. It's extremely rare to see a fun survivor role.



*Don Patch*

*[Don Patch Extract]* Every night phase, Don Patch can use this on one player, making them think how Don wants them to think. That player will have to express and maintain the views prescribed to them by Patch throughout the next day phase otherwise they will be modkilled.

*[Idiot Ball]* Every day phase, Don can use this to make a player the smartest role in the game for a phase. That player will have one more voting power than the current highest voting power in the game.

*[Homing Blackboard Eraser]* Don Patch can remove two players from the list of eligible lynch candidates for a phase. Three-shot.

*[Tickle Attack]* Every day phase, Don can use this to make a player reveal their role. If they refuse to do so, they will be modblocked for a cycle.

*[Tricky Bridge]* For a cycle, Don can make it so the alive role list is split in that players on the first half of the player list can only target other players on that half and players on the second half can only target players on their half. Two-shot.

*[Don Patch's Strange Animals Night Parade of a Hundred Demons]* Don Patch can roleblock half the role list at random during a night phase. One-shot.

*[Gold Digger Attack]* All mafia kills will fail on Don Patch, with some exceptions.

*[Dreams Do Come True!!/Revenge of the Red Piata]*: Don Patch wins if he survives to the end of the game while using each of his abilities at least once and is attacked by the mafia at least once.





@Atlantic Storm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melodie (Jul 2, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> *Don Patch*
> 
> *[Don Patch Extract]* Every night phase, Don Patch can use this on one player, making them think how Don wants them to think. That player will have to express and maintain the views prescribed to them by Patch throughout the next day phase otherwise they will be modkilled.
> 
> ...


I do remember don patch. Great role, loved  it. I still think most implementations of survivor are very very boring tho.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 2, 2020)

Melodie said:


> I do remember don patch. Great role, loved  it. I still think most implementations of survivor are very very boring tho.


I agree, most survivors are boring as neither side has reason to want them gone and their optimal play is to reveal then coast. By making their wincon/abilities a threat like Don Patch's, and/or by giving a reward for their death, it makes the role much more intriguing to play as and against.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 2, 2020)

i loved trolling the game as don patch


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 2, 2020)

*[Don Patch Extract]* Every night phase, Don Patch can use this on one player, making them think how Don wants them to think. That player will have to express and maintain the views prescribed to them by Patch throughout the next day phase otherwise they will be modkilled.

lolbada


----------



## Hidden (Jul 2, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I agree, most survivors are boring as neither side has reason to want them gone and their optimal play is to reveal then coast. By making their wincon/abilities a threat like Don Patch's, and/or by giving a reward for their death, it makes the role much more intriguing to play as and against.


Coo!! (Okosan actually just never wants to reveal as survivor tbh. If you insta reveal you're basically always a discussion as a backup lynch (if not the main lynch) in case you're lying or just as an alright option in general. Plus there are some scenarios where town basically just has to lynch you when they get close to mylo/lylo)

Coooo! (To be fair Okosan just doesn't want to reveal ever anyways, but still)


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 2, 2020)

Atlantic Storm said:


> i loved trolling the game as don patch


You suddenly becoming active and trolling the game really saved what was becoming a bit of a dull endgame there. You were the first real threat to ShinZ's/Sandro's stranglehold on the game, and LG made the funniest goof I've still ever seen in any game going full villain monolog mode then getting thwarted because he gave away his grand evil plan in the game thread


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 2, 2020)

Me losing that game because I lost internet service so I couldn't submit my day action will forever tilt me


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 2, 2020)

I love going full villain monologue though


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 2, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> You suddenly becoming active and trolling the game really saved what was becoming a bit of a dull endgame there. You were the first real threat to ShinZ's/Sandro's stranglehold on the game, and LG made the funniest goof I've still ever seen in any game going full villain monolog mode then getting thwarted because he gave away his grand evil plan in the game thread



i think that's one of the few times i've been fully involved in a mafia game; the prospect of trolling bada and having a bunch of really interesting powers to do that with managed to overcome my laziness and terrible attention span

iirc, i almost won as well, but decided to troll the game by reviving someone i shouldn't have?


----------



## Legend (Jul 2, 2020)

Someone find ye olde Excalibur role


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 2, 2020)

Atlantic Storm said:


> i think that's one of the few times i've been fully involved in a mafia game; the prospect of trolling bada and having a bunch of really interesting powers to do that with managed to overcome my laziness and terrible attention span
> 
> iirc, i almost won as well, but decided to troll the game by reviving someone i shouldn't have?


You only didn't win because ShinZ would tolerate no threat to his victory.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 2, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> You only didn't win because ShinZ would tolerate no threat to his victory.


didn't i revive him as well


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 2, 2020)

Atlantic Storm said:


> didn't i revive him as well


No, just removed his name from the lynch pool


----------



## Platinum (Jul 3, 2020)

TFW, of all the shit that happened in Manga Mashup V, Laix hated you the most


----------



## Laix (Jul 3, 2020)

Platinum said:


> TFW, of all the shit that happened in Manga Mashup V, Laix hated you the most



no the person I wanted to spite isn’t in this game, you’re like 5th and only because I wanted you to troll the other mafia with your power

but I’m also expecting to turn up dead day 1 after what I done to you, senpai


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 4, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> You suddenly becoming active and trolling the game really saved what was becoming a bit of a dull endgame there. You were the first real threat to ShinZ's/Sandro's stranglehold on the game, and LG made the funniest goof I've still ever seen in any game going full villain monolog mode then getting thwarted because he gave away his grand evil plan in the game thread



Ngl its p funny when ppl give away their plan thinking they're about to win anyways 

That's why I prefer playing innocent all game, cant risk losing like that


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 4, 2020)

this old ass waffle...


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 4, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Ngl its p funny when ppl give away their plan thinking they're about to win anyways
> 
> That's why I prefer playing innocent all game, cant risk losing like that


Ego trips are fun


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 4, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Ngl its p funny when ppl give away their plan thinking they're about to win anyways
> 
> That's why I prefer playing innocent all game, cant risk losing like that



I have a flair for the dramatic


----------



## Melodie (Jul 4, 2020)

Y'all haven't seen the game when Didi and I were mafia (amongst others) in one of WAD's games and we were playing perfect all game with 0 deaths. we went full villain in like the last phase 'cause we were sure we'd win after lynching @Jeroen who we were so confident was the bulletproof Serial Killer. It wasn't him and then town partnered with the SK ( who was mystic..) to spite us and pluck us 1 by 1 while we cant even kill the SK cuz he's bulletproof


----------



## Laix (Jul 4, 2020)

Melodie said:


> Y'all haven't seen the game when Didi and I were mafia (amongst others) in one of WAD's games and we were playing perfect all game with 0 deaths. we went full villain in like the last phase 'cause we were sure we'd win after lynching @Jeroen who we were so confident was the bulletproof Serial Killer. It wasn't him and then town partnered with the SK ( who was mystic..) to spite us and pluck us 1 by 1 while we cant even kill the SK cuz he's bulletproof



I’ll make sure you can get your revenge in MM6, queen


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 4, 2020)

Melodie said:


> Y'all haven't seen the game when Didi and I were mafia (amongst others) in one of WAD's games and we were playing perfect all game with 0 deaths. we went full villain in like the last phase 'cause we were sure we'd win after lynching @Jeroen who we were so confident was the bulletproof Serial Killer. It wasn't him and then town partnered with the SK ( who was mystic..) to spite us and pluck us 1 by 1 while we cant even kill the SK cuz he's bulletproof



Do u remmeber that game where I subbed in as a vig and shot you at night after you had just convinced everyone you were town


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 4, 2020)

Melodie said:


> Y'all haven't seen the game when Didi and I were mafia (amongst others) in one of WAD's games and we were playing perfect all game with 0 deaths. we went full villain in like the last phase 'cause we were sure we'd win after lynching @Jeroen who we were so confident was the bulletproof Serial Killer. It wasn't him and then town partnered with the SK ( who was mystic..) to spite us and pluck us 1 by 1 while we cant even kill the SK cuz he's bulletproof



Those were the days.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 6, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Nessos !!!


----------



## Aries (Jul 6, 2020)

Happy bday @Nessos


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 6, 2020)

happy birthday @Nessos


----------



## Sigismund (Jul 6, 2020)

Happy bday @Nessos


----------



## Nataly (Jul 6, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Nessos


----------



## Didi (Jul 6, 2020)

Melodie said:


> Y'all haven't seen the game when Didi and I were mafia (amongst others) in one of WAD's games and we were playing perfect all game with 0 deaths. we went full villain in like the last phase 'cause we were sure we'd win after lynching @Jeroen who we were so confident was the bulletproof Serial Killer. It wasn't him and then town partnered with the SK ( who was mystic..) to spite us and pluck us 1 by 1 while we cant even kill the SK cuz he's bulletproof



no it was even worse than that


Because we were tied after that, but literally lost 3 coinflips in a row
I'm still fucking tilted


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 6, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Nessos!


----------



## Melodie (Jul 6, 2020)

Didi said:


> no it was even worse than that
> 
> 
> Because we were tied after that, but literally lost 3 coinflips in a row
> I'm still fucking tilted


I fucking deleted that from my memory jesus christ.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 7, 2020)

Melodie said:


> Hate playing indie. Discussion and cooperation is my favourite part of town and mafia. Only cultist is fun to me when it comes to indie, even though it's a cursed overpowered role
> 
> I love being town and mafia equally but I lose my shit if I get scum several games in a row
> 
> Edit: like imagine playing survivor Jesus Christ I rather just not play. It's extremely rare to see a fun survivor role.



Lol I never knew this about you. How did you feel about the survivor role you got in my 2018 League game? I'll post it to remind you.



Elistren said:


> *Ahri*
> *The Nine-Tailed Fox*
> wincon: survive until the end of the game
> 
> ...


​


----------



## Shizune (Jul 7, 2020)

Happy (belated) birthday @Nessos


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 7, 2020)

survivor kinda does sound boring though. Like the idea of hey just dont die xd but iunno, never had the role so I cant say for sure until I experience it. 

On the other hand, jester does sound like fun lol


----------



## Laix (Jul 7, 2020)

Survivors are fun when they can mess with the game and can choose a side to align with

survivors who align with scum and hold them hostage are funny


----------



## Shizune (Jul 7, 2020)

Survivor, like all other indies, just needs to be done _well_. Like WPK said above, the key to crafting a survivor is just making sure the other factions have a reason to want them dead.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 7, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Lol I never knew this about you. How did you feel about the survivor role you got in my 2018 League game? I'll post it to remind you.
> 
> ​



It's alright, I didn't mind it too much, but honestly I don't particularly know what I think about it in practice because I got day 1'd  I did like the Bard(?) indie role in that game more though.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 7, 2020)

what was the bard one


----------



## Didi (Jul 7, 2020)

the one @is a hard threw with cuz he was a pussy and didn't pull through on the vital night


----------



## Tiger (Jul 7, 2020)

I always liked survivor indies that had a side game to play. Like the rogue in many old stories that was secretly doing his own thing and didn't care who won as long as he could get away.

An arms dealer that militarizes both sides. An indiscriminate thief. Someone with a rare gem that both sides would kill for.


----------



## Laix (Jul 7, 2020)

Kyuubey from MMIV was one of my fave indies and probably the only one I got right

buffing town and scum then watching them kill eachother @Legend


----------



## Legend (Jul 7, 2020)

Laix said:


> Kyuubey from MMIV was one of my fave indies and probably the only one I got right
> 
> buffing town and scum then watching them kill eachother @Legend


That was another all time fave role that i had. Thanks for making it m.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 8, 2020)

Happy birthday, @WolfPrinceKiba !


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 8, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Happy birthday, @WolfPrinceKiba !


I curse not being born 6 hours and change earlier to share a birthday with Kiba and Akamaru.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 8, 2020)

Happy birthday @WolfPrinceKiba


----------



## Laix (Jul 8, 2020)

Happy birthday @WolfPrinceKiba !


----------



## Tiger (Jul 8, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I curse not being born 6 hours and change earlier to share a birthday with Kiba and Akamaru.



Yo happy birthday, wolf.


----------



## Sigismund (Jul 8, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I curse not being born 6 hours and change earlier to share a birthday with Kiba and Akamaru.


Happy birthday


----------



## Nataly (Jul 8, 2020)

Have a great birthday @WolfPrinceKiba


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 8, 2020)

Happy birthdayyy


----------



## nfcnorth (Jul 8, 2020)

Happy birthday @WolfPrinceKiba


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 8, 2020)

Happy Birthday @WolfPrinceKiba !!!


----------



## Aries (Jul 8, 2020)

Happy bday WPK


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2020)

Happy birthday @WolfPrinceKiba 

May you spread ever more hope


----------



## Legend (Jul 8, 2020)

Happy Bday WPK.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 9, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> Here is a question for yall.
> 
> do you like to play as mafia, town, or indie (if indie, survivor, cultist, or any other form?)
> 
> I've only been cultist once but I really enjoyed that role.



I've always been Town.
6/6 times.
All these roles are randomized right?
I always get accused of being mafia so maybe its for the best.


----------



## Hidden (Jul 9, 2020)

Cooo!! (So no idea if it's actually any good or not but Okosan just found a mafia visual novel game on steam with really solid reviews called Raging Loop. Okosan's been playing a lot of things like that like 999 and Virtue's Last Reward so he might check it out )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 9, 2020)

Okosan said:


> Cooo!! (So no idea if it's actually any good or not but Okosan just found a mafia visual novel game on steam with really solid reviews called Raging Loop. Okosan's been playing a lot of things like that like 999 and Virtue's Last Reward so he might check it out )



let me know how that goes, looks fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 9, 2020)

I finally gave Hunter x Hunter a try and after 40-ish chapters I'm not yet hooked.

Does it get better later on? So far I don't really see the appeal. I mean, no real flaws either, but nothing really makes this series stand out so far.

Of course, I know of the Hiatus x Hiatus memes so I'm not reading this to have a manga to follow. I just wanted to see what all the fuss is about (finally) and I don't get it yet.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 9, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I finally gave Hunter x Hunter a try and after 40-ish chapters I'm not yet hooked.
> 
> Does it get better later on? So far I don't really see the appeal. I mean, no real flaws either, but nothing really makes this series stand out so far.
> 
> Of course, I know of the Hiatus x Hiatus memes so I'm not reading this to have a manga to follow. I just wanted to see what all the fuss is about (finally) and I don't get it yet.



Yep,
Once all the training is done it gets better.
Typical shonen


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 9, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I finally gave Hunter x Hunter a try and after 40-ish chapters I'm not yet hooked.
> 
> Does it get better later on? So far I don't really see the appeal. I mean, no real flaws either, but nothing really makes this series stand out so far.
> 
> Of course, I know of the Hiatus x Hiatus memes so I'm not reading this to have a manga to follow. I just wanted to see what all the fuss is about (finally) and I don't get it yet.



My favorite Arc is the last one btw.
Chimera Arc [ep 76]
It actually starts to pick up at around episode 40


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 9, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I finally gave Hunter x Hunter a try and after 40-ish chapters I'm not yet hooked.
> 
> Does it get better later on? So far I don't really see the appeal. I mean, no real flaws either, but nothing really makes this series stand out so far.
> 
> Of course, I know of the Hiatus x Hiatus memes so I'm not reading this to have a manga to follow. I just wanted to see what all the fuss is about (finally) and I don't get it yet.



It's does but I'll also say hxh is one of the few series the anime>manga in terms of enjoyability


----------



## Tiger (Jul 9, 2020)

I also liked the anime better. And I kind of enjoyed its charm immediately, but would say it certainly picks up once you leave the training.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 9, 2020)

We're doing very well on activity right now. We can can support large games (40+ players), and we have a good mix of old and new players. I think our next goal should be to try and foster some new hosting talent. Our number of hosts hasn't quite caught back up to our number of players, and we used to have 10+ active hosts compared to the 3-4 we have now. By this time next year, I'd like to have at least 2 more people interested in regularly hosting here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 9, 2020)

A laix game every week all week.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 10, 2020)

Interest check on a Warhammer 40K mafia game?

I can actually pump one out pretty fast unlike Lovecraft.

Was thinking maybe Sisters of Battle vs Drukhari, since those are my irl armies and I know their lore pretty well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tiger (Jul 10, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Interest check on a Warhammer 40K mafia game?
> 
> I can actually pump one out pretty fast unlike Lovecraft.
> 
> Was thinking maybe Sisters of Battle vs Drukhari, since those are my irl armies and I know their lore pretty well.



Love me some 40K. 

I have a 40K game sitting in my blog, actually.

Chaos Gods vs most notables. Want to see?

I also had an idea for playing out the Horus Heresy with Horus and the notable Traitors vs Sanguinius, the marines, and the Guard. 

Making 40K _good_ would be amazing. With your story style, I think it would be great.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 10, 2020)

Elistren said:


> We're doing very well on activity right now. We can can support large games (40+ players), and we have a good mix of old and new players. I think our next goal should be to try and foster some new hosting talent. Our number of hosts hasn't quite caught back up to our number of players, and we used to have 10+ active hosts compared to the 3-4 we have now. By this time next year, I'd like to have at least 2 more people interested in regularly hosting here.


I might be working on something 

[HASHTAG]#NoPromises[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm just gonna put this here: 

LMAO.


----------



## Laix (Jul 10, 2020)

Platinum said:


> A laix game every week all week.



you’re trying to kill me


----------



## Shizune (Jul 10, 2020)

Laix said:


> you’re trying to kill me



No, he’s trying to kill the rest of us.


----------



## Laix (Jul 10, 2020)

Elistren said:


> No, he’s trying to kill the rest of us.



At least you’ll die happy xx


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 10, 2020)

Happy birthday, @novaselinenever !


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 10, 2020)

Happy birthday @novaselinenever ! Come play here again sometime xx


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 10, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Happy birthday, @novaselinenever !





SinRaven said:


> Happy birthday @novaselinenever ! Come play here again sometime xx


 














Happy Birthday @novaselinenever !!!


----------



## Aries (Jul 10, 2020)

Made this trailer for game will do somewhere in August/September. Its my biggest and most ambitious mafia game. Super Smash Bros Ultimate Mafia


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 10, 2020)

Aries said:


> Made this trailer for game will do somewhere in August/September. Its my biggest and most ambitious mafia game. Super Smash Bros Ultimate Mafia


Wow you did all of that 3D rendering yourself?


----------



## Aries (Jul 10, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Wow you did all of that 3D rendering yourself?



Just edited 2 videos together. Added music. Song really fits so well


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 10, 2020)

Happy birthday @novaselinenever , have a gallon of cool vaseline here as a gift for you to lather yourself in.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 10, 2020)

Happy birthday @novaselinenever


----------



## Platinum (Jul 10, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Love me some 40K.
> 
> I have a 40K game sitting in my blog, actually.
> 
> ...



You play the tabletop or just read the lore? Yeah we definitely need more 40K in this place, were you going to do the Eternity Gate/Siege of Terra, or just broader heresy?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 10, 2020)

Platinum said:


> You play the tabletop or just read the lore? Yeah we definitely need more 40K in this place, were you going to do the Eternity Gate/Siege of Terra, or just broader heresy?



I played BA, Chaos, Necron, and Eldar over the years. Can't anymore. Chaos is my favorite army and lore, without a doubt.

I wasn't going to tell as grand a story as that, just let the abilities tell a story. The one I have made up is 30 players, the 4 gods split into two convos (cuz they don't get along), and their respective champions in a convo of 4. A fragmented mafia of eight players. Open setup, so everyone knows who's in the game. Then town consists of the classic major players, with the SK being a variable Nid infestation.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jul 10, 2020)

Happy Birthday @novaselinenever


----------



## Platinum (Jul 11, 2020)

Tiger said:


> I played BA, Chaos, Necron, and Eldar over the years. Can't anymore. Chaos is my favorite army and lore, without a doubt.
> 
> I wasn't going to tell as grand a story as that, just let the abilities tell a story. The one I have made up is 30 players, the 4 gods split into two convos (cuz they don't get along), and their respective champions in a convo of 4. A fragmented mafia of eight players. Open setup, so everyone knows who's in the game. Then town consists of the classic major players, with the SK being a variable Nid infestation.



You are a man of taste. Anyone who only plays blood angels for marines is objectively better than the rest. The marine players I usually go against are ultramarines and space wolves... and the people who all of a sudden truly honestly love the iron hands lore guys I swear. What legions did you run? I've actually been thinking of making a small Night Lords or Alpha Legion army for a while now. 

That's a cool idea. So would all the abilities be divided between the two factions, or do things like the faction kill just rotate between the two factions? 

My general gimmick idea right now is incorporating the sister rules fluff and drukhari rules fluff. The town of sisters getting small buffs after every 3 or so townies are killed to represent the miracle/martyrdom obsession, and the drukhari mafia getting a power from pain mechanic where they get buffs or one-shots every time a townie is lynched to play off their powering up from misery.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 11, 2020)

I played some altered Alpha Legion rules with a small skirmish 500-750pt army, but mostly focused on a Slaanesh army of my own creation, but non-daemonic. Twin sorcerer HQs, one with wings and one in transport. Mostly shooty otherwise. Noise marines are *chef's kiss*.

The group of 4 champions in their own HQ would be the ones with the faction kill. They know who the gods are, but can not talk to them. Only if all four are wiped out do the gods join together and carry out a faction kill. (Tzeentch and Khorne can't stand one another, and generally won't work together. Nurgle and Slaanesh, similarly abhorrent of one another. Khorne and Nurgle in one QT, Tzeentch and Slaanesh in the other).

The gods, a couple townies, and the SK are the "power roles", while everyone else is '1 active, 1 passive" types. Then the different town races (marine, guard, eldar, ork) have bonuses based on their affiliation.

For example,

For smurfs:

*[Combat Doctrines]*- If a player had a % chance to hit a Space Marine with a hostile action, successful hits are re-rolled. The second result is always taken. It always requires one extra vote to lynch a Space Marine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 11, 2020)

Sounds pretty cool actually


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 11, 2020)

I thank @iwandesu for giving me more posts to rate optimistic even after the thread was closed. A noble sacrifice 

**


----------



## Laix (Jul 12, 2020)

me, @SinRaven , @Elistren, @Hayumi, @Natalija and @Melodie arriving to day 1 your mother in Faves X


----------



## Natalija (Jul 12, 2020)

Laix said:


> me, @SinRaven , @Elistren, @Hayumi, @Natalija and @Melodie arriving to day 1 your mother in Faves X


I am _not_ playing Faves. Your game traumatized me for good


----------



## Hayumi (Jul 12, 2020)

Laix said:


> me, @SinRaven , @Elistren, @Hayumi, @Natalija and @Melodie arriving to day 1 your mother in Faves X


Yess, you already know boo.


----------



## Didi (Jul 12, 2020)

Natalija said:


> I am _not_ playing Faves. Your game traumatized me for good




5 bucks says you're subbing in to favs and you'll like it


----------



## Laix (Jul 12, 2020)

Natalija said:


> I am _not_ playing Faves. Your game traumatized me for good



weak


----------



## Natalija (Jul 12, 2020)

Didi said:


> 5 bucks says you're subbing in to favs and you'll like it


Make it 20.


----------



## Hayumi (Jul 12, 2020)

Natalija said:


> Make it 20.


Nat, don’t make me come over there and smack the bitch out of you (jk ily). I already know we’ll both enjoy tf out of this so let’s have our first favorites game together! At least be a sub girl like come on nowww..


----------



## Hayumi (Jul 12, 2020)

What time is favorites suppose to start again?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 12, 2020)

Natalija said:


> I am _not_ playing Faves. Your game traumatized me for good



favs is total madness its great


----------



## Shizune (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Hayumi (Jul 12, 2020)

Heyy cutie.


----------



## Natalija (Jul 12, 2020)

Hayumi said:


> Nat, don’t make me come over there and smack the bitch out of you (jk ily). I already know we’ll both enjoy tf out of this so let’s have our first favorites game together! At least be a sub girl like come on nowww..


Then you'll have to bitchslap me because I just don't want to play such a thing ever again 

I'm going to be a good sport in the occasional smaller games ~



Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> favs is total madness its great


That only makes it worse.


----------



## Laix (Jul 12, 2020)

The public returning for Laix games 2016-2019 and only seeing you


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 12, 2020)

Natalija said:


> Then you'll have to bitchslap me because I just don't want to play such a thing ever again
> 
> I'm going to be a good sport in the occasional smaller games ~
> 
> ...



do watch some of it at least, you might find it interesting. It is a once a year event after all


----------



## Shizune (Jul 12, 2020)

Laix said:


> The public returning for Laix games 2016-2019 and only seeing you



More like, you when asked about Manga Mashup III


----------



## Hayumi (Jul 12, 2020)

Shizune and Laix’s bantering never gets old.


----------



## Laix (Jul 12, 2020)

Elistren said:


> More like, you when asked about Manga Mashup III



STOP BRINGING UP THE PAST


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 12, 2020)

The champ is here...


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 12, 2020)

me and odd returning from our bans lol


----------



## Hayumi (Jul 12, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> The champ is here...


Best of luck sweetie. I’ve heard quite a lot about you.


----------



## Laix (Jul 12, 2020)

Hayumi said:


> Shizune and Laix’s bantering never gets old.



The good sis elistren is pressed and jealous


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 12, 2020)

If @Laix doesn't do a new entry in the Narutofia for 2021 I'm gonna set this mafia convo on fire.


----------



## Laix (Jul 12, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> If @Laix doesn't do a new entry in the Narutofia for 2021 I'm gonna set this mafia convo on fire.



we are still recovering from Konan murdering naruto


----------



## Didi (Jul 12, 2020)

oh we posting pics of ourselves?

this is me getting ready for favourites


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 12, 2020)

Laix said:


> we are still recovering from Konan murdering naruto



The wound is so deep. But, look at it this way. Naruto won't be in the new chapter. lol


----------



## Aries (Jul 12, 2020)

Dobt worry rion ill be hosting naruto after sin hosts his fma game


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 12, 2020)

Me when I got the ultra kill box in Narutofia:


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 12, 2020)

Aries said:


> Dobt worry rion ill be hosting naruto after sin hosts his fma game


I will host my FMA game when Marco returns.


----------



## Didi (Jul 12, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I will host my FMA game when Marco returns.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 12, 2020)

Three hours to go!

@Rej 
@Worm Juice 
@Aragorn 
@Stelios 
@Katsuargi 

I have you all listed as subs.

I anticipate needing 2-3 of you within the next 24 hours. Would you kindly heed the call? 

Anyone else who is willing to sign up as a sub, please do let me know!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hayumi (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 12, 2020)

One. 

More. 

Hour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Didi (Jul 12, 2020)

is a said:


> One.
> 
> More.
> 
> Hour.


----------



## Laix (Jul 12, 2020)

im wet


----------



## Hayumi (Jul 12, 2020)

is a said:


> One.
> 
> More.
> 
> Hour.


O-oh my. I’m so excited that I’m basically soaked.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 12, 2020)

WHY DOES TIME PASS SO SLOWLY AARGH


----------



## Hayumi (Jul 12, 2020)

ITS BEEN AN HOUR SKSKSJ


----------



## Laix (Jul 12, 2020)

I EVEN GOT A FRESH AVATAR FOR THIS


----------



## Hayumi (Jul 12, 2020)

Laix said:


> I EVEN GOT A FRESH AVATAR FOR THIS


Girl literally same LOL


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 12, 2020)

HAVENT WE ALL


----------



## Legend (Jul 12, 2020)

No


----------



## Kingslayer (Jul 12, 2020)

is a said:


> Three hours to go!
> 
> @Rej
> @Worm Juice
> ...


Yo thanks do notify me if you need sub.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jul 13, 2020)

Hayumi said:


> Heyy cutie.


Are you an alt of someone


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2020)

People out here talking about how mean things can be in the feelings and emotions era and i'm just sitting here nostalgic for the days when people like Azn would out her whole scum team out of spite.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 13, 2020)

Platinum said:


> People out here talking about how mean things can be in the feelings and emotions era and i'm just sitting here nostalgic for the days when people like Azn would out her whole scum team out of spite.


We've gone too soft


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 13, 2020)

Fun fact: The whole reason I got into mafia in 2010 was to flame.

My first year on the forum I got banned constantly for flaming people in the KL. I was banned more often than I was not. A fellow poster and someone I befriended by the name of ‘Amrun’ recruited me into mafia mid-2010 and pitched it as “it’s a game where you can argue with people...so you would like it, and they’re much more relaxed with the forum rules in the game!”

And so, my forum bans became less frequent (but I did get banned a few times for flaming in mafia). I’ve still ended up with over 30 bans on this forum. 

Thanks for listening to my Ted Talk.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Didi (Jul 13, 2020)

ye I was wylin when Nitty was like "the good players in this game aren't the ones that flame" like uhm honey, do you even know who the two hosts are?


----------



## Laix (Jul 13, 2020)

cuntWAD >>>> cumWAD


----------



## Rej (Jul 13, 2020)

is a said:


> Three hours to go!
> 
> @Rej
> @Worm Juice
> ...


I am sadly swamped and I can't sub. :/
I hoped to be more free around the current time and I don't feel like playing super halfassed for this hype game.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 13, 2020)

Platinum said:


> People out here talking about how mean things can be in the feelings and emotions era and i'm just sitting here nostalgic for the days when people like Azn would out her whole scum team out of spite.


i want you to know that i spat out my monster while reading this


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 13, 2020)

Atlantic Storm said:


> i want you to know that i spat out my monster while reading this


You probably miss Azn the most out of everyone


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 13, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> You probably miss Azn the most out of everyone


you probably miss my negs the most out of everyone


----------



## Tiger (Jul 13, 2020)

Didi said:


> ye I was wylin when Nitty was like "the good players in this game aren't the ones that flame" like uhm honey, do you even know who the two hosts are?



Implying you guys are among our better players.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2020)

is a said:


> Fun fact: The whole reason I got into mafia in 2010 was to flame.
> 
> My first year on the forum I got banned constantly for flaming people in the KL. I was banned more often than I was not. A fellow poster and someone I befriended by the name of ‘Amrun’ recruited me into mafia mid-2010 and pitched it as “it’s a game where you can argue with people...so you would like it, and they’re much more relaxed with the forum rules in the game!”
> 
> ...



The bants have always been part of the appeal to me. Drama is the lifeblood of this section, lets be real here. No one sits around reminiscing about that time when they sussed out the godfather in vanillafia 203, they talk about the lingering PTSD from Favs 7 or the good old days of the FC.

We are all degenerates who get off on pain and abusing one another


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 13, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Implying you guys are among our better players.



were*

im currently retired as a player


----------



## Tiger (Jul 13, 2020)

Yeah me too, lol


----------



## Didi (Jul 13, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Implying you guys are among our better players.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jul 14, 2020)

So any sub in  ? You can remove @johnwayne the guy is inactive as always


----------



## Didi (Jul 14, 2020)

So far everyone except for 1 person has shown up! So hopefully, we're gonna need only 1 sub


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 14, 2020)

Reminder to not talk about the game here. And please, do not let me hear about you discussing the game outside the forum or anywhere else.

But every single player who signed up, showed up. Good fucking shit.

That is most definitely a Favorites record.


----------



## Laix (Jul 14, 2020)

now faves is quiet, i can preview a little something ive been working on  @Ratchet


----------



## Legend (Jul 14, 2020)

Laix said:


> now faves is quiet, i can preview a little something ive been working on  @Ratchet


----------



## Ratchet (Jul 14, 2020)

Laix said:


> now faves is quiet, i can preview a little something ive been working on  @Ratchet


I expect to be auto /in'd


----------



## Aries (Jul 15, 2020)

Peeps talkin about the past. Remember when we used to have a wiki here? Shame that didnt last/ was updated. Plenty of players missed out some fun games here from 2010-2012. Back when the power creep in roles wasnt as absurd as it is now

And when every section had a mafia game running


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 15, 2020)

I still think we have good games now, and while it may not be as active now as then thats just the normal progression of life. It'd be nice that we can keep this going, and with the power creep rising more and more each year.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 15, 2020)

Still wish we could run games in other sections. That's how I got so many people from the Sports Bar and OBD to try mafia.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 15, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Still wish we could run games in other sections. That's how I got so many people from the Sports Bar and OBD to try mafia.



You can, you just need approval from the section mod.

Til this year I had been running annual/bi-annual games in the Alley/Chatterbox since like 2016 or so.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 15, 2020)

There are other sections?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 15, 2020)

is a said:


> You can, you just need approval from the section mod.
> 
> Til this year I had been running annual/bi-annual games in the Alley/Chatterbox since like 2016 or so.



Good to know.

Good thing NF mods are generally open-minded and not petty tyrants.

Pretty sure most the mods in the sections I like hate me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 15, 2020)

That might be a mitigating factor.

Never forget TPTB tried to get rid of mafia on the site wholesale back in 2012 because the FBI allegedly contacted Tazmo concerned that the ‘Mafia FC’ was actually an online organized crime syndicate.


----------



## Laix (Jul 15, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> I still think we have good games now, and while it may not be as active now as then thats just the normal progression of life. It'd be nice that we can keep this going, and with the power creep rising more and more each year.



actually I think we are having a rebirth this year! MMV and Faves were both easily as active as top games in the past, even with smaller sign ups

plus it’s great to see lots of fresh new blood here


----------



## Platinum (Jul 15, 2020)

Its a nice mini-renaissance to be sure. No doubt all because of me.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 15, 2020)

Let's pray for more lockdowns so the coming years will be just as active


----------



## Aries (Jul 15, 2020)

I have a proposition for any host out there. A while back i made a collaborative Mafia Game called MafiaMania in which hosts got together and each made their own games with same list of players. This year plat and me were talking about bringing it back and making it a holiday themed tradition.. This year will be halloween themed

So if anyone else wants to join 1-2 max feel free to give us a holla


----------



## Platinum (Jul 15, 2020)

I do plan on hosting Lovecraft and at least 1-2 more actual non standoff games between now and Favorites as warmups. 

Been working on and off on the Warhammer idea I had too. Have 9 days off starting sunday so I will try to not be a lazy piece of shit and work on those, especially now that my ideas for other things to do got fucked into the dirt with California shutting things down again.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 15, 2020)

Didi said:


> ye I was wylin when Nitty was like "the good players in this game aren't the ones that flame" like uhm honey, do you even know who the two hosts are?



What I said was true though. It was a comment on players, not hosts.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 15, 2020)

Breh, how we gonna keep talking about ryan when I had apologized to him in game and out of game and he accepted my apology >_> 

like stop making me feel bad i think


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 15, 2020)

also its 2 am, my sleeping schedule is now as fucked as nittys


----------



## Kingslayer (Jul 15, 2020)

Platinum said:


> I do plan on hosting Lovecraft and at least 1-2 more actual non standoff games between now and Favorites as warmups.
> 
> Been working on and off on the Warhammer idea I had too. Have 9 days off starting sunday so I will try to not be a lazy piece of shit and work on those, especially now that my ideas for other things to do got fucked into the dirt with California shutting things down again.


I read lovecraft back in my literature studies. We had to  work on group thesis about  lovecraft literature infulence and impact on modern gaming .


----------



## Shizune (Jul 15, 2020)

is a said:


> Fun fact: The whole reason I got into mafia in 2010 was to flame.
> 
> My first year on the forum I got banned constantly for flaming people in the KL. I was banned more often than I was not. A fellow poster and someone I befriended by the name of ‘Amrun’ recruited me into mafia mid-2010 and pitched it as “it’s a game where you can argue with people...so you would like it, and they’re much more relaxed with the forum rules in the game!”
> 
> ...





Platinum said:


> The bants have always been part of the appeal to me. Drama is the lifeblood of this section, lets be real here. No one sits around reminiscing about that time when they sussed out the godfather in vanillafia 203, they talk about the lingering PTSD from Favs 7 or the good old days of the FC.
> 
> We are all degenerates who get off on pain and abusing one another



Your perspectives are interesting to read, because my experience has been very different. I used to flame heavily, because I'm short-tempered by nature, but I don't actually like conflict and sometimes it forced me to take long breaks from the forum. What kept me coming back despite that is my love for the game of mafia. This website is just where I go to play mafia, and drama detracts _heavily _from that, it doesn't enhance it.

I've been trying to learn how to conduct myself in a way that won't beget conflict so that I can enjoy mafia without being frustrated by drama, and that's why I'm now so quick to go offline when someone says something that upsets me. To Platinum's point about people remembering drama more than in-game plays, my opinion is the opposite; I don't think fondly of any drama that happens here, but I do love remembering big in-game plays.

If flaming used to be considered normal here, then that was then and this is now. Though drama can sometimes be entertaining, it's nearly always harmful to the community. At the very least, I don't tolerate flame directed toward me, nor do I tolerate it between players in games I host. If nothing else, it's just not an effective way to play mafia. Flame clouds your judgment and impairs your communication skills.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 15, 2020)

Also, the spoiler tags in my sig broke, and I'd be grateful to anyone who could help me fix them.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 15, 2020)

dont ningen me, ur up at 5 am xd


----------



## Shizune (Jul 15, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> dont ningen me, ur up at 5 am xd



Oh no, Nitty went to bed at 9 PM sharp, like always. This is Nitty's assistant. I run his account while he's busy, which is most of the time because he's so busy with his glamorous and high-paying career.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 15, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Also, the spoiler tags in my sig broke, and I'd be grateful to anyone who could help me fix them.


whats wrong with your sig? it seems fine to me


----------



## Shizune (Jul 15, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> whats wrong with your sig? it seems fine to me



My mafia games used to be in a spoiler tag. Now when I try to put them in a spoiler tag, this is what happens:


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 15, 2020)

Elistren said:


> My mafia games used to be in a spoiler tag. Now when I try to put them in a spoiler tag, this is what happens:



ahh rip, any chance I can see the bbcodes?


----------



## Shizune (Jul 15, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> ahh rip, any chance I can see the bbcodes?



Sure, here's a Pastebin for the BBcode when I try to add spoiler tags. It's exactly like the BBcode without spoiler tags, except with |SPOILER="My mafia games"] added before the first game listed and [/SPOILER] after the last game listed.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 15, 2020)

click ->  


*Spoiler*: _My mafia games_ 



2013 -  - *mafia* victory
  - *town* victory
2015 -  -* indie* victory
2016 -  - *indie* victory
2017 -  - *indie *&* town* victory
 - *town* victory
- *town* victory
- *mafia *victory
2018 -  -* indie *&* mafia* victory
 - *mafia* victory
 - *mafia* victory
- *mafia* victory
2019 - - *indie* & *town* victory
2020 -  - *mafia* victory
 - *indie *&* town* victory
 - *town* victory


​


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 15, 2020)

er whoops didn't mean to post >_> but how's that @Elistren


----------



## Shizune (Jul 15, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> er whoops didn't mean to post >_> but how's that @Elistren



Wait that's perfect how did you do that


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 15, 2020)

Here's the code for it


I fixed up by clearing some of the ending closing brackets that I thought might break it. I checked it by previewing it on my signature and it seems fine now.

I'ma try and get some sleep


----------



## Shizune (Jul 15, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> Here's the code for it
> 
> 
> I fixed up by clearing some of the ending closing brackets that I thought might break it. I checked it by previewing it on my signature and it seems fine now.
> ...



I don't know what this means but thank you so much


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 15, 2020)

Laix said:


> actually I think we are having a rebirth this year! MMV and Faves were both easily as active as top games in the past, even with smaller sign ups
> 
> plus it’s great to see lots of fresh new blood here



Touche. Make chapter 4 of Narutofia if this is true!! 





Platinum said:


> Its a nice mini-renaissance to be sure. No doubt all because of me.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 15, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Still wish we could run games in other sections. That's how I got so many people from the Sports Bar and OBD to try mafia.




go run a game at "the Cafe"  kek


----------



## Aries (Jul 15, 2020)

I remember when i tried running a religon mafia in the cafe in my younger years. Got shut down quick


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 15, 2020)

Has to he about news,
I wanna be Alex Jones


----------



## Laix (Jul 15, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> Touche. Make chapter 4 of Narutofia if this is true!!



Me and @Elistren ’s September game is Narutofia 4. Just no troll boxes


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 15, 2020)

I wanted to make a politics joke but I was probably going to offend a whole lot of people.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2020)

is a said:


> I wanted to make a politics joke but I was probably going to offend a whole lot of people.



This is not the cafe. Don't be a pussy. Just spoiler tag it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2020)

Optimistic rating...... @T-Pein™ are YOU of all people going to run to a mod or admin about a joke?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Optimistic rating...... @T-Pein™ are YOU of all people going to run to a mod or admin about a joke?



I just dont think he gonna do it m8 :/


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 15, 2020)

Such are the times


----------



## Aries (Jul 15, 2020)

Backtracking a bit. I remember i was doing an espada-hosts comparison a while back

1-Starrk/Platinum-Loneliness
2: Barragan/Tiger-Time
3: Halibel/WAD/Sacrifice


10/0: Yammy-Vasto-Ira

I know its a meme to make vasto a rager here and tho that makes it one of the reasons for this comparison I put alot thought in this by his hosting. Not saying as a host vasto rages at his players. More like he rages at people for not signing up. Which is a shame cause vasto has some cool ideas. Ive played 3 games of his and they were all fun.  Like Yammys rank in the espada 10-0. I feel that sums up vasto as a host. You cant quantify it because he hasn't had the same chances as other hosts to host. He can be the weakest host or he can be one of the best hosts for all we know. Like Yammy who has to store energy before he can become the 0 espada. Vasto has to store up players needed before he can unleash his potiential as a host

Thats why as a host he represents the theme of anger. Every host here at one point or another has expirenced trying to run a game and not being able to run it do to lack of players. It becomes rather you want to cut back the roles/change your vision or just not run it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> I just dont think he gonna do it m8 :/


Not with that defeated attitude.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Not with that defeated attitude.



K I'll wait patiently for the joke,
Hope it delivers


----------



## Tiger (Jul 15, 2020)

Yeah, I think if I go into the cafe right now I might end up banned. I came close in 2016, lol

Also-- most people here know the difference between banter/competitive anger-- and being a shithead. A lot of us are guilty of the latter at various times, and even when we try to deny it, we still know we're painted with that brush. Meeting toxicity with toxicity merely raises the overall level of poison in an environment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 15, 2020)

Laix said:


> Me and @Elistren ’s September game is Narutofia 4. Just no troll boxes



Fair enough..don't need me getting that ultra kill box again.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 15, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> go run a game at "the Cafe"  kek



The Glorious Revolution™ Mafia

Scum Team being centrists who have slight reservations and want to ask for further clarification.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 15, 2020)

Time to focus on my own projects. Stay tuned. 

[HASHTAG]#NoPromises[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 15, 2020)

If someone (besides me) is salty for dieing in Favorites, a friend of mine is hosting U-Pick, which is... basically Favorites. Except you are guaranteed to get the character you submit.

It has smaller roles than NF stuff but is still a pretty bastard game.


----------



## Sigismund (Jul 16, 2020)

Platinum said:


> You are a man of taste. Anyone who only plays blood angels for marines is objectively better than the rest. The marine players I usually go against are ultramarines and space wolves... and the people who all of a sudden truly honestly love the iron hands lore guys I swear. What legions did you run? I've actually been thinking of making a small Night Lords or Alpha Legion army for a while now.



Ah yes, the unkillable Leviathan Dreadnought with mandatory Techpriest Fluffier.

Fuck that, glad GW for once actually decided to fix the damn rules for that, even if after the LV Open

not that IH weren't still busted after that anyways


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2020)

Sigismund said:


> Ah yes, the unkillable Leviathan Dreadnought with mandatory Techpriest Fluffier.
> 
> Fuck that, glad GW for once actually decided to fix the damn rules for that, even if after the LV Open
> 
> not that IH weren't still busted after that anyways



It's a good thing GW learned their lesson and are working to better balance Primaris marines... by making eradicators 40 points and better in literally every single way than every other melta unit or melta delivering vehicle in the game. Can't wait to see 3 x 3 of those in every single game until the end of time.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2020)

Meanwhile my fucking kabbalite warriors are now half the price of an intercessor for some reason, and disintegrators are ludicrously expensive exactly because they were the best thing to use against primaris marines.

Good thing I just painted Ephrael Stern today, because my angry bois got slaughtered by the point costs. But the new Lelith model on the horizon gives me hope for some quick love.


----------



## Sigismund (Jul 16, 2020)

Platinum said:


> It's a good thing GW learned their lesson and are working to better balance Primaris marines... by making eradicators 40 points and better in literally every single way than every other melta unit or melta delivering vehicle in the game. Can't wait to see 3 x 3 of those in every single game until the end of time.


They will get nerfed around the time GW releases more new Primaris models. 


or they finally create Lamenters rules, and use those to nerf Eradicators


I just want my Lamenters rules TBH, even if I cant soup them with BT and IG.


----------



## Sigismund (Jul 16, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Meanwhile my fucking kabbalite warriors are now half the price of an intercessor for some reason, and disintegrators are ludicrously expensive exactly because they were the best thing to use against primaris marines.
> 
> Good thing I just painted Ephrael Stern today, because my angry bois got slaughtered by the point costs. But the new Lelith model on the horizon gives me hope for some quick love.


Wish I had money to get new models.
Or the paint.

I loved my old Lamenters army before I sold it so I could eat in college, but fuck the paint costs and trying to find a Yellow that doesnt look like complete horseshit when used by a person who is shit at painting


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2020)

Sigismund said:


> They will get nerfed around the time GW releases more new Primaris models.
> 
> 
> or they finally create Lamenters rules, and use those to nerf Eradicators
> ...



You can just run them as a successor, no? Doesn't the Lamenters CM have rules from Forgeworld or something? 

I don't have much of a marine's army, but the 20ish figures I have are all painted as blood ravens, who just got a small supplement not too long ago. I wouldn't be surprised if lamenters get one eventually too since they are pretty popular for a non first founding chapter.



Sigismund said:


> Wish I had money to get new models.
> Or the paint.
> 
> I loved my old Lamenters army before I sold it so I could eat in college, but fuck the paint costs and trying to find a Yellow that doesnt look like complete horseshit when used by a person who is shit at painting



You can make a non forgeworld Custodes army for pretty cheap by GW standards. A 2K army is basically just 25 ish models. Easy to paint too.

Oof. Yeah the lamenter's yellow cost like 3x-4x as much to get from people now. Excellent taste btw. Lamenters are the best sad bois in the imperium.


----------



## Sigismund (Jul 16, 2020)

Platinum said:


> You can just run them as a successor, no? Doesn't the Lamenters CM have rules from Forgeworld or something?
> 
> I don't have much of a marine's army, but the 20ish figures I have are all painted as blood ravens, who just got a small supplement not too long ago. I wouldn't be surprised if lamenters get one eventually too since they are pretty popular for a non first founding chapter.
> 
> ...


Technically, you can run Lamenters under Blood Angels or Space Marine rules, as they are Codex Compliant more than other BA chapters ( While the Lamenters are shock Troops just like the BA, they are fluff wise far more Vehicle heavy, using Thunderhawks Jump packs and Air support far more and because of their lack of contact with the Blood Angels, don't have many Sangunary relics or tactics, and instead more or less just figured shit out themselves), and until the Black Rage manfiested again, the only similarities they had in Chapter organization was the Calix Priesthood. 

Malakim Phoros did get rules in 8e ( which is strange considering he is MIA/KIA as of the end of the Badab War, but the Lord of Ruin is too much of a badass to have died like a punk bitch, considering he fell to the Black Rage but keeps his sanity via pure fucking Will) so I understand the update rules.) which allow him to have a 4+ Invuln save, and reroll failed wound rolls for other Lamenters, dreadnaughts and bikes.

I only ever had 3 "armies" with maybe 20 models all together,, 1 Lamenters, 1 IG ( Tanks and Artillery are nice) and 1 BT ( take a guess as to which army was largest after I ragequit painting more Lamenters). Eventualy I wanna get a real army up and going when i have the money.

Cheap by GW standards is still expensive for mine, especially after having been furloughed from my job, and fighting the state for unemployment insurance.

Yeah, went I could even find it. Middle of nowhere Indiana, even with Bloomington, is not the best place to find a large variety of decent model plant for cheap.

And fuck yeah they are. Honestly, Lamenters have always been my favorite SM chapter ( despite my name and Ava) with the Black Templars as a distant but still respectable second. I'm just waiting for the 9e Codex Necrons to come out so we get fluff of the Primaris Lamenters being fucked over to jackoff the Necrons

and TY.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 16, 2020)

I... I like the art.


----------



## Sigismund (Jul 16, 2020)

Tiger said:


> I... I like the art.


Honestly the Lore has always been my favorite part, even surpassing the tabletop games, and Dawn of War with its expansions Winter Assault Dark Crusade and that one people buy just to have the Apocalypse mod.

While the Horus Hersey series is amazing from what I've read, it was the Ciaphas Cain series that got me into 40k, and still holds my heart as my favorite novels


----------



## Tiger (Jul 16, 2020)

I have never read a 40K novel. Which is a shame, because if I had just focused my attention on one avenue of writing, I think I enjoy the lore enough I could have been a writer for them. The richness of the lore itself (novel or otherwise) is the main draw of 40K, I agree. Reading the codices is top notch. Adding the amazing artwork, and I was addicted for a long time.

Lucius the Eternal is mah boy.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2020)

Sigismund said:


> Honestly the Lore has always been my favorite part, even surpassing the tabletop games, and Dawn of War with its expansions Winter Assault Dark Crusade and that one people buy just to have the Apocalypse mod.
> 
> While the Horus Hersey series is amazing from what I've read, it was the Ciaphas Cain series that got me into 40k, and still holds my heart as my favorite novels



Nah the lore is the best part. I've only recently been able to really afford to play the tabletop... and lmao spending like $1200 an army is a giant ask, but it really is like nothing else when you get to it. I enjoy tabletop far more than the vidja these days. 



Tiger said:


> I have never read a 40K novel. Which is a shame, because if I had just focused my attention on one avenue of writing, I think I enjoy the lore enough I could have been a writer for them. The richness of the lore itself (novel or otherwise) is the main draw of 40K, I agree. Reading the codices is top notch. Adding the amazing artwork, and I was addicted for a long time.
> 
> Lucius the Eternal is mah boy.



Lucius the Eternal is gonna get his ass clapped by mean bitch Lelith Hesperax when her new model drops .

If you just want some random ones you can jump into, the Watchers of The Throne books are pretty kino and basically give you the most up to date lore outside the plague war series. Really interesting dives into Terra itself. Only two of them atm so pretty easy to get through.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 16, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Lucius the Eternal is gonna get his ass clapped by mean bitch Lelith Hesperax when her new model drops



If they met only Lucius would walk away.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2020)

Tiger said:


> If they met only Lucius would walk away.



Lucius is the king of jobbers and Lelith is that bitch, and specifically out to kill him because she thinks she knows how to beat his trick. 

Lelith is like one of 5 Xenos characters in the 30 years of Warhammer to actually get clean wins against space marine characters, so you can basically hold his funeral right now .


----------



## Tiger (Jul 16, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Lucius is the king of jobbers and Lelith is that bitch, and specifically out to kill him because she thinks she knows how to beat his trick.
> 
> Lelith is like one of 5 Xenos characters in the 30 years of Warhammer to actually get clean wins against space marine characters, so you can basically hold his funeral right now .



You don't really understand why I like Lucius so much. He wins even if he loses, which he probably would.

If you kill the wearer of the Armor of Shrieking Souls, you _become_ them. So no matter who won their fight, Lucius would walk away.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 16, 2020)

Oh that's what you meant, isn't it? She knows how to get around that?


----------



## Sigismund (Jul 16, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Lucius is the king of jobbers and Lelith is that bitch, and specifically out to kill him because she thinks she knows how to beat his trick.
> 
> Lelith is like one of 5 Xenos characters in the 30 years of Warhammer to actually get clean wins against space marine characters, so you can basically hold his funeral right now .


I mean, Lucius's trick even worked on a fuckin Necron, and a fucking random ass factory worker who took a small semblance of pride in his work when Lucius was killed by a mine.
Lelith can defiantly kill Lucius, and probably not become Lucius, but she isnt putting him down. He'll probably just overshadow someone who helped lead to his death, be it a pilot or a Hemonuclus or be reformed by She who Thirsts in the warp.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 16, 2020)

I'm just going to back away slowly. I feel like I just explained how to make a Rum and Coke to a bartender.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Oh that's what you meant, isn't it? She knows how to get around that?





Sigismund said:


> I mean, Lucius's trick even worked on a fuckin Necron, and a fucking random ass factory worker who took a small semblance of pride in his work when Lucius was killed by a mine.
> Lelith can defiantly kill Lucius, and probably not become Lucius, but she isnt putting him down. He'll probably just overshadow someone who helped lead to his death, be it a pilot or a Hemonuclus or be reformed by She who Thirsts in the warp.



Basically, Lelith believes if she removes Lucius from the armor and drags his ass to Commoragh and insulates them in the webway to duel him to the death, that will be enough to permakill him. That's why she is with the Ynnari currently, using it as a pretext to chase his ass down because she thinks it will be the most baller show the arena has ever seen. 

She's getting a new model in a few months, so people are speculating we might be getting the fight soon.


----------



## Sigismund (Jul 16, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Basically, Lelith believes if she removes Lucius from the armor and drags his ass to Commoragh and insulates them in the webway to duel him to the death, that will be enough to permakill him. That's why she is with the Ynnari currently, using it as a pretext to chase his ass down because she thinks it will be the most baller show the arena has ever seen.
> 
> She's getting a new model in a few months, so people are speculating we might be getting the fight soon.


Ah, that makes a lot more sense, as if he's completely cut off from the warp like Commoragh is
*Spoiler*: __ 



n't


 and from his armor that may very well work.

The difficult part of that his not letting him kill himself before capture, but that is a Drunkari specialization


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2020)

Ynnari bullshit powers could probably do it too, since they grant true death. 

Never forget the time Yvraine undid the rubric on two marines and then just killed them in front of Ahriman as a giant fuck you. The one time I felt bad for chaos.


----------



## Sigismund (Jul 16, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Ynnari bullshit powers could probably do it too, since they grant true death.
> 
> Never forget the time Yvraine undid the rubric on two marines and then just killed them in front of Ahriman as a giant fuck you. The one time I felt bad for chaos.


I mean, yeah, I'm willing to bet even higher ranked Deamon Princes, or Saint Celestine could also put him down as well by channeling their paetron God's powers enough that it breaks Slannesh's power, or their Paetron directly saying "fuck that" to him trying to overshadow their favorite toys

Only times I felt bad for Chaos was when Lorgar betrayed Angron, and turned him into a Deamon Prince despite Angron only wanting death, and when Lorgar realized his betrayal of Guilliman was built off of falsehoods, and Guilliman never really hated him until he pulle he heresy shit out to destroy the galaxy


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2020)

Sigismund said:


> I mean, yeah, I'm willing to bet even higher ranked Deamon Princes, or Saint Celestine could also put him down as well by channeling their paetron God's powers enough that it breaks Slannesh's power, or their Paetron directly saying "fuck that" to him trying to overshadow their favorite toys
> 
> Only times I felt bad for Chaos was when Lorgar betrayed Angron, and turned him into a Deamon Prince despite Angron only wanting death, and when Lorgar realized his betrayal of Guilliman was built off of falsehoods, and Guilliman never really hated him until he pulle he heresy shit out to destroy the galaxy



The scene where Lorgar realizes Guilliman actually fucking hates his guts for real was pure kino, agreed. One of the better scenes easily.

Poor Angron got done dirty by Big E and I always find that retarded. Speaking of things I find dumb, I really hope they retcon Perturabo becoming a daemon prince, it is just so dumb given his absolute repulsion at his brothers and how retarded they are during the Siege.


----------



## Sigismund (Jul 16, 2020)

Platinum said:


> The scene where Lorgar realizes Guilliman actually fucking hates his guts for real was pure kino, agreed. One of the better scenes easily.
> 
> Poor Angron got done dirty by Big E and I always find that retarded. Speaking of things I find dumb, I really hope they retcon Perturabo becoming a daemon prince, it is just so dumb given his absolute repulsion at his brothers and how retarded they are during the Siege.


Yeha, never understood why Pert became a DP. Only way I could see it happening ins if Lorgar pulls shit again


----------



## Magic (Jul 16, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Nah the lore is the best part. I've only recently been able to really afford to play the tabletop... and *lmao spending like $1200 an army is a giant ask,* but it really is like nothing else when you get to it. I enjoy tabletop far more than the vidja these days.


Jesus Christ


----------



## Sigismund (Jul 16, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Jesus Christ


Welcome to Warhammer


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Jesus Christ



That's honestly on the average end too ignoring forge world where certain models can be 400 dollars+ a pop

For example a box of battle sisters is 60 dollars for 10. They cost 9 points each to field without special weapons so that's 90 points. An average game of Warhammer uses 2000 points.

I got 3 armies... It cost me a lot of money lmao.but that's basically the majority of my disposable income for entertainment now.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Magic (Jul 16, 2020)

Platinum said:


> That's honestly on the average end too ignoring forge world where certain models can be 400 dollars+ a pop
> 
> For example a box of battle sisters is 60 dollars for 10. They cost 9 points each to field without special weapons so that's 90 points. An average game of Warhammer uses 2000 points.
> 
> I got 3 armies... It cost me a lot of money lmao.but that's basically the majority of my disposable income for entertainment now.



If you invest that 1k now, by the time you retire you will be able to buy way more figurines.


----------



## Sigismund (Jul 16, 2020)

Platinum said:


> That's honestly on the average end too ignoring forge world where certain models can be 400 dollars+ a pop
> 
> For example a box of battle sisters is 60 dollars for 10. They cost 9 points each to field without special weapons so that's 90 points. An average game of Warhammer uses 2000 points.
> 
> I got 3 armies... It cost me a lot of money lmao.but that's basically the majority of my disposable income for entertainment now.


That's also ignoring anything related to Titanicus, which Titan and Kinght models in my experience tend to cost a hole hell of a lot more than 60$ for just 1


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2020)

RemChu said:


> If you invest that 1k now, by the time you retire you will be able to buy way more figurines.



I'm smart with my money and never spend above my means. And yeah you can live an ascetic life chewing on berries in the woods and pocket all your money, but then you are 70 and just waste it all on a big house that you can't upkeep anymore like my uncle did lmao.



Sigismund said:


> That's also ignoring anything related to Titanicus, which Titan and Kinght models in my experience tend to cost a hole hell of a lot more than 60$ for just 1



The biggest titan models cost like $4000 lmao. That's car territory. They also suck shit so I never can imagine why anyone would pay for one.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 16, 2020)

Filler post to get to the next page.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 16, 2020)

*To all my Favorites players:*

I wanted to say this here instead of flooding the thread further with my own commentaries, especially during this special night.

I've once again updated the threadmarks. Phase Index and known role sheets in the OP is updated once again. Player list updated. Vote count for the day updated. Posting analytics updated.

We are updated to the max!

One thing I will let everyone know is while you are submitting actions, do not worry if myself or Didi do not respond to your actions with 'action noted'. We'll get around to it! The 'action noted' is mostly for our own personal recordkeeping when we update the actions into our action masterlist. Today and tomorrow before the night ends, Didi & I may not be readily available to update the masterlist until the night is almost over, but your actions will surely be processed. We will also remain generally available to answer questions, as always.

Thanks again for playing! Once again, everyone posted! No replacements needed so far!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2020)

The fact that you got every single person to play for two days in a row is legitimately amazing, NGL.

I don't think that will ever happen again for a large game.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 16, 2020)

$1200 for an army is optimistic to the nth degree. If you're playing a big game or a tournament...you better be looking for used to repaint or something.


----------



## Sigismund (Jul 16, 2020)

Tiger said:


> $1200 for an army is optimistic to the nth degree. If you're playing a big game or a tournament...you better be looking for used to repaint or something.


To be fair, for a personal army, or just an army in a not 40k heavy area, 1.2k is a decent mid end budget.


But yeah for tournaments, 1.2k might be maybe 500 points, of you're going budget


----------



## Tiger (Jul 16, 2020)

Tfw I started with Blood Angels and my "friend" told me to make a 2,000 point army


----------



## Tiger (Jul 16, 2020)

And then I did.


----------



## Sigismund (Jul 16, 2020)

Tiger said:


> And then I did.


RIP walet


----------



## Tiger (Jul 16, 2020)

Sigismund said:


> RIP walet



I was 17/18, lived at home still and had one of those "work til you drop and get double time" jobs 60-70 hour weeks.

I have *nothing *to show for it aside from memories of ripping through my friend's Guard like tissue paper. Because all my money was drained into booze, MtG and Warhammer.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2020)

Sigismund said:


> To be fair, for a personal army, or just an army in a not 40k heavy area, 1.2k is a decent mid end budget.
> 
> 
> But yeah for tournaments, 1.2k might be maybe 500 points, of you're going budget



Tournament is probably only a higher 1-2k really. You don't really see much forgeworld at all unless you are playing custodes or marines. Unless you are playing Orks and then you are just an absolute mad lad.



Tiger said:


> I was 17/18, lived at home still and had one of those "work til you drop and get double time" jobs 60-70 hour weeks.
> 
> I have *nothing *to show for it aside from memories of ripping through my friend's Guard like tissue paper. Because all my money was drained into booze, MtG and Warhammer.



A life well spent. I for one, will definitely be retiring on the portfolio of my magic and yugi-oh cards increasing in the collectors market . Live that life of leisure remchu wants for me.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 16, 2020)

I progressively gave away my magic cards several years ago until I only had 4 decks I loved. Not competitive ones, by any means. Group decks for 3-8 players. But my wife got pretty bad anxiety playing Magic, so I stopped playing. And when I moved, I lost track of those decks too. So I have 0.

I sold nearly all of my warhammer stuff too. For pennies on the dollar.

So yeah. Nothing to show for it.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 17, 2020)

I'm concerned about my boy Ryan,
He really diped out..


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 17, 2020)

@Platinum I see you viewing the Favorites V thread...looking for inspiration?


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> @Platinum I see you viewing the Favorites V thread...looking for inspiration?



Fun fact, there's already been an ability in Favorites that I was planning to use for Members Mafia, and now I have to scrap it from my game to avoid people thinking I would ever copy anything from those hacks WAD and Didi.


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2020)

Elistren said:


> hacks



Modkill incoming


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 17, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Fun fact, there's already been an ability in Favorites that I was planning to use for Members Mafia, and now I have to scrap it from my game to avoid people thinking I would ever copy anything from those hacks WAD and Didi.


Hey now, I once took inspiration from a Laix role. Just do you baby, everyone's copying from somebody even if they don't know it.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Hey now, I once took inspiration from a Laix role. Just do you baby, everyone's copying from somebody even if they don't know it.



Hmm, you're right. Taking from WAD and Didi is one thing, but at least I can rest comfortably knowing I didn't stoop so low as to mimic Laix. Thanks WPK!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 17, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> @Platinum I see you viewing the Favorites V thread...looking for inspiration?



We can call it that, sure.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 17, 2020)

Platinum said:


> We can call it that, sure.


Favorites V is a beautiful mess, the greatest role madness setup ever that just needed a few more days in bug testing. Reality Warpers mafia is the greatest scum faction ever designed.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> The greatest role madness setup ever that just needed a few more days in bug testing.



Oh WPK, you are nothing if not confident.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 17, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Hmm, you're right. Taking from WAD and Didi is one thing, but at least I can rest comfortably knowing I didn't stoop so low as to mimic Laix. Thanks WPK!


I took Laix's half baked idea, made it actually work, and it in turn became the primary active of one of the best roles ever : Kaminsod, the Crippled God.

Super roles are the only other good Laix creation worth copying+improving on.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I took Laix's half baked idea, made it actually work, and it in turn became the primary active of one of the best roles ever : Kaminsod, the Crippled God.
> 
> Super roles are the only other good Laix creation worth copying+improving on.



Funny you should say that, because I'm of the opposite mind. As you know, I think highly of Laix, and I've often looked to his games for inspiration. Super roles were one of few things he did that I didn't like, which is why I never adopted the idea myself. I rather have most roles be created equal.

Besides, when some roles are blatantly stronger than other roles, you just encourage the mafia to focus on killing experienced and active players because those are usually the ones you trust with power roles. One of the worst things about NF mafia is that we have so many low-effort players, the high-effort players are often punished in the form of being killed early by their opponents. Super roles exacerbate that problem.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 17, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Funny you should say that, because I'm of the opposite mind. As you know, I think highly of Laix, and I've often looked to his games for inspiration. Super roles were one of few things he did that I didn't like, which is why I never adopted the idea myself. I rather have most roles be created equal.
> 
> Besides, when some roles are blatantly stronger than other roles, you just encourage the mafia to focus on killing experienced and active players because those are usually the ones you trust with power roles. One of the worst things about NF mafia is that we have so many low-effort players, the high-effort players are often punished in the form of being killed early by their opponents. Super roles exacerbate that problem.


Not all setups are good for an all roles are created equally mentality, especially Favorites. Even before super roles were introduced into NF mafia, there were roles that far outshine others. Super roles just made it easier from a mechanical standpoint to create limits to who powerful abilities could affect, especially without outing alignment. I ran into the issue in Favorites III where certain abilities wouldn't be good to allow to effect and/or wouldn't make sense to effect Godfathers/independents/mafia roles, so those abilities specifically had that restriction built into them , but then that made them act as a psuedo-investigation to catch scum. By having town super roles exist, and changing those kind of abilities to also not work on super roles, the psuedo-investigation problem was largely fixed.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2020)

I wager that my Favorites wouldn't need super roles, and that the game would be better for it, but I suppose now we'll never know since Platinum and Aries robbed me of the opportunity.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 17, 2020)

Remind me to give Elistren generic miller in Favs 11 .


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Hmm, you're right. Taking from WAD and Didi is one thing, but at least I can rest comfortably knowing I didn't stoop so low as to mimic Laix. Thanks WPK!



the way i live rent free in your head. seek help <3


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

> super roles
> active/passive
> awakening/one-shot/drive type
> actually making half decent banners
> actually formatting posts
> my sigyn role becoming kamnisod (literally copy/pasted hence my name still being in the guide and i oop-)
> many other roles ive created that have been "inspired" into other roles without running me a check

iconic. and yet, it seems only my haters deny my impact. a sad day for NF.


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> > active/passive



you can't actually try and pretend that you thought of the concept of actives and passives lmao 




Laix said:


> > actually formatting posts



I had games with nice formatting, images and accompanying soundtracks on each writeup before you even made an nf account


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

Didi said:


> you can't actually try and pretend that you thought of the concept of actives and passives lmao



I'm gay so yes I did invent the concept of being an active/passive. Disagreeing is homophobic.







> I had games with nice formatting, images and accompanying soundtracks on each writeup before you even made an nf account



Never heard of them


----------



## Kingslayer (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> > super roles
> > active/passive
> > awakening/one-shot/drive type
> > actually making half decent banners
> ...


Who denied your impact , i am sure no one hates with that dat beautiful girl on avy


----------



## Kingslayer (Jul 17, 2020)

For a moment i thought you were soca , he has all female avys .


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 17, 2020)

@Melodie 

 ~  ~   ~ 

_*CONGRATULATIONS!!*_
​
You received my 2000th Optimistic rating! As a reward you get 10 more, for free! Or you can instead choose a coupon you can trade in anytime for a free blowjob from @Laix, @Elistren, @Hayumi, me or @Juan!
​​
Thank you for helping me make the world a little gayer, one rainbow at a time. I hope you continue to have such an optimistic view on life!
​_Have yourself a gay ol' day!_

 ~  ~  ~ ​


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

@Melodie HAS A PENIS SINCE WHEN

i'm available if you want to redeem that coupon


----------



## Melodie (Jul 17, 2020)

Nothing wrong with more optimistics I was just calling you out on breaking rules


----------



## Kingslayer (Jul 17, 2020)

I dont get this optimistic rating , i always thought the  people  agree with me  not untill i was on cafe .


----------



## Melodie (Jul 17, 2020)

Well most people use it to say "You wish" or "hopeful" or quite literally an optimistic view.

sin and others here use it for no particular reason i dont think.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> @Melodie HAS A PENIS SINCE WHEN





Melodie said:


> Nothing wrong with more optimistics I was just calling you out on breaking rules


I had that post prepared since N1 in Faves (planned to post it there lol). Had a whole thing with a countdown to it planned out lol. Text would’ve been the same regardless of who I gave the rating too.

Turns out I actually gave Melodie my 2000th yesterday without realizing, find it funny that she actually got it


----------



## Melodie (Jul 17, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I had that post prepared since N1 in Faves (planned to post it there lol). Had a whole thing with a countdown to it planned out lol. Text would’ve been the same regardless of who I gave the rating too.
> 
> Turns out I actually gave Melodie my 2000th yesterday without realizing, find it funny that she actually got it


did u start counting them after i showed u how many u used


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I had that post prepared since N1 in Faves (planned to post it there lol). Had a whole thing with a countdown to it planned out lol. Text would’ve been the same regardless of who I gave the rating too.
> 
> Turns out I actually gave Melodie my 2000th yesterday without realizing, find it funny that she actually got it



i'm not indifferent to munching on a peach pudding in the name of spreading optimisim!


----------



## Kingslayer (Jul 17, 2020)

@SinRaven  , @Okosan  long lost brothers  !


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 17, 2020)

Melodie said:


> did u start counting them after i showed u how many u used


Yeah lol, since I saw I was close to 2000th thanks to you I decided to make it a thing 

See you in 1000


----------



## Melodie (Jul 17, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Yeah lol, since I saw I was close to 2000th thanks to you I decided to make it a thing
> 
> See you in 1000


@Jeroen  and I used to bully @A Optimistic  with optimistic ratings so much in your absence he literally changed his name from avalon to optimistic.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 17, 2020)

Melodie said:


> @Jeroen  and I used to bully @A Optimistic  with optimistic ratings so much in your absence he literally changed his name from avalon to optimistic.


AHAHAH IM SO PROUD


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 17, 2020)

So, when is Jeroen gonna change his name to Old?


----------



## Melodie (Jul 17, 2020)

toxic


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> > my sigyn role becoming kamnisod (literally copy/pasted hence my name still being in the guide and i oop-)


Copy/pasted the body, but made it less open-ended, gave a potential consequence for declining, and worked the acceptance of deals into Kaminsod's wincon. He also had a cult of generics that he could raise from the dead or recruit from those made permanently generic/rolecrushed. Also an info powerhouse which is why you blew your ultra-kill as Vash on SoulTaker(Kaminsod) in Favs 4.



> [Suggestive Magic] - Every day phase, Sigyn can message a player through the mod a proposal, suggesting that they should do something. It will look like 'Someone has suggested that you kill Laix. Would you like to?'. If they agree to it, the action will be performed with 100% accuracy and no chance for failure. If they decline, nothing will happen.





> [Divine Influence] : Every phase, Kaminsod can message a player through the mod a proposal, suggesting that they do something negative to another player/s, It will look like 'Someone has suggested that you kill Laix. Would you like to?'. If they agree to it, the action will be performed with 100% accuracy. If they decline, they have a 25% chance to suffer what would have become of their victim.
> 
> The available suggestions are:
> 
> ...


----------



## Kingslayer (Jul 17, 2020)

damn i am missing all action of favorites , the setup looks cool as well .


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> damn i am missing all action of favorites , the setup looks cool as well .



sorry man, who could've predicted that no one would be inactive


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2020)

Didi said:


> sorry man, who could've predicted that no one would be inactive



To my mind, there have been a couple inactives, and you've been more lenient toward them than I would have been.


----------



## Sigismund (Jul 17, 2020)

I mean they technically hit the post requirements.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 17, 2020)

Don't y'all worry, next Faves I'll inactifag again


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2020)

Elistren said:


> To my mind, there have been a couple inactives, and you've been more lenient toward them than I would have been.



Oh yeah by the way, I didn't appreciate you being very rude to someone (I think was Mich?) over his perceived attitude
Hon, it's our game, you don't need to defend our honor, we can stand up for ourselves, thank you. Don't stick your head where it has no right to be. You can apply all the morals you want on your own games.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2020)

Didi said:


> Oh yeah by the way, I didn't appreciate you being very rude to someone (I think was Mich?) over his perceived attitude
> Hon, it's our game, you don't need to defend our honor, we can stand up for ourselves, thank you. Don't stick your head where it has no right to be. You can apply all the morals you want on your own games.



I wasn't "standing up for you," I wasn't that rude to her, and I apologized to her for being terse shortly afterward.


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2020)

Elistren said:


> I wasn't "standing up for you," I wasn't that rude to her, and I apologized to her for being terse shortly afterward.



That's why I wasn't gonna bring it up, until you brought up your issue with perceived inactivity again here

If there's someone who's actually inactive by the standards we have clearly set, we will deal with it
Coasting has never been against the rules in most of the games on here, and each host is free to determine their rules for activity as they see fit


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> > super roles
> > active/passive
> > awakening/one-shot/drive type
> > actually making half decent banners
> ...



Actually other than super roles most of that stuff was all done by wormo/James/familyparka

Particularly with parka. Him and dega co did a rock and roll mafia that might have been the first real crazy game here(everyone was an independent). That had some of the best roles I've seen tbh


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2020)

Didi said:


> That's why I wasn't gonna bring it up, until you brought up your issue with perceived inactivity again here
> 
> If there's someone who's actually inactive by the standards we have clearly set, we will deal with it
> Coasting has never been against the rules in most of the games on here, and each host is free to determine their rules for activity as they see fit



I'm sorry that I said something to bother you. It wasn't intentional.


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2020)

No worries, it's all good

Just remember


There are no inactives in Ba Sing Se


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 17, 2020)

didi stop being inactive


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 17, 2020)

If we are going to speak of our influence as hosts...

@iwandesu claims that my very first mafia game:



Revolutionized how the OBD played mafia.

Needless to say.

I am not too proud about that.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 17, 2020)

is a said:


> If we are going to speak of our influence as hosts...
> 
> @iwandesu claims that my very first mafia game:
> 
> ...



it was, they never changed the format after that lmao


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> Actually other than super roles most of that stuff was all done by wormo/James/familyparka
> 
> Particularly with parka. Him and dega co did a rock and roll mafia that might have been the first real crazy game here(everyone was an independent). That had some of the best roles I've seen tbh



I know luv, James and wormo were my two biggest inspos alongside Ishamael


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> I know luv, James and wormo were my two biggest inspos alongside Ishamael



im just here to remind everyone im an oldfag


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> didi stop being inactive



innocent child LG more like INTocent child


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 17, 2020)

Didi said:


> innocent child LG more like INTocent child



WRONG

i was killed by mafia not modkilled

goose was the one modkilled

which is an int


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2020)

dumb mafia tbh considering you had like 4 posts


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jul 17, 2020)

Innocent child is cursed


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 17, 2020)

Innocent Child is a cursed role because it's the worst role. Stop including it in games people


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2020)

assigning WPK as Innocent Child in my next game


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 17, 2020)

Didi said:


> assigning WPK as Innocent Child in my next game


I will either inactifag or go ham d1 to force mafia to kill me n1.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 17, 2020)

Didi said:


> dumb mafia tbh considering you had like 4 posts



no i got killed on a mylo night lmao


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Innocent Child is a cursed role because it's the worst role. Stop including it in games people



What's wrong with inno child? I actually rather like it.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 17, 2020)

Worst roles :

1. Innocent Child
2. Jester
3. Non-hostile indies(particularly the standard Survivor)
4. Alignment cop
5. Miller


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 17, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I will either inactifag or go ham d1 to force mafia to kill me n1.


Dont worry, we'll D1 you even if you are confirmed town


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 17, 2020)

Elistren said:


> What's wrong with inno child? I actually rather like it.


It fucks up your interactions so badly as people know your alignment, making the game way less engaging.


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2020)

I'll D0 him tbh

*[Vote Lynch WPK]*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Juan (Jul 17, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> @Melodie
> 
> ~  ~   ~
> 
> ...


...........

i'm not gay


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 17, 2020)

Didi said:


> I'll D0 him tbh
> 
> *[Vote Lynch WPK]*


I have actually legit been N0'd before in a game hosted in the NBD convo thread, one of the first three mafia games I ever joined.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 17, 2020)

Juan said:


> ...........
> 
> i'm not gay


You dont have to be gay to give blowjobs!


----------



## Juan (Jul 17, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> You dont have to be gay to give blowjobs!


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

brojob


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jul 17, 2020)

I don't know if IC is inherently a good or bad role but it's definitely a cursed role




Dr. White said:


> Bullied at school, and with a turbulent home life…Hard not to feel sorry for the kid. Lacking in attention Shinya has decided to make his identity known to all.
> 
> *@Oddjutsu is Shinya Oda. His alignment is town.
> 
> Persona 5 Mafia has begun! It is now Dayphase #1. You may post now.*​





Dr. White said:


> *Masayoshi Shido* activated *[True Samael Form]*, battering and killing *@Oddjutsu (Shinya Oda)*.
> 
> *Town: Eliminate all threats to town.
> Passive*
> ...


​


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 17, 2020)

u just need to say no homo then its not gay duh lmao


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jul 17, 2020)

Don't listen to them, that's how they trick you into becoming gay


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Don't listen to them, that's how they trick you into becoming gay



join our cult I know you want to


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jul 17, 2020)

Another cult invitation, get in line


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

We worship Kylie Minogue every day


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> We worship Kylie Minogue every day


I know about Kylie Minogue, she is one sexy woman


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> I know about Kylie Minogue, she is one sexy woman



the only requirements of the gay club are stanning Kylie. You don’t have to actually do gay stuff


----------



## Natalija (Jul 17, 2020)

Is someone going to make a Naruto mafia soon, pretty please?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jul 17, 2020)

The name Stan has been ruined forever


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

Natalija said:


> Is someone going to make a Naruto mafia soon, pretty please?



me and elistren are hosting in September

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Natalija (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> me and elistren are hosting in September


You beautiful creatures.  Sign me up automatically.


----------



## Natalija (Jul 17, 2020)

And give me Konan or Obito


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

Natalija said:


> And give me Konan or Obito



konan is... kind of a cursed role here 

@God Of Shinobi basically super killed Naruto for the memes and it’s been an iconic moment sis


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 17, 2020)

i won the game cause of that though so its ok


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 17, 2020)

The people begged me to kill kaguya..

Nope..


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 17, 2020)

I carried out Pains real wish and sent him to hell to spend time with sensei and his sorry ass father Minato...


----------



## Natalija (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> konan is... kind of a cursed role here
> 
> @God Of Shinobi basically super killed Naruto for the memes and it’s been an iconic moment sis


I like cursed roles 

I'll also accept Obito, not a problem.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 17, 2020)

After what i did with Konan there will never anyone could do what i did with the role..

However Laix..you know..


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

Natalija said:


> I like cursed roles
> 
> I'll also accept Obito, not a problem.



My previous narutofia games were very troll. Unfortunately this is a serious one because @Elistren ”doEsnT DO TrOlL gaMes”


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 17, 2020)

I also think i trolled the handler of Minato that game too saying they couldnt protect their son in life and the after life. I got so much neg.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 17, 2020)

Oh see Laix your killing the legacy of Narurofia..I'm disappointed.


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

This game isn’t called Narutofia so doesn’t count luv! 

Actual Narutofia will be 2021 likely...


----------



## Natalija (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> My previous narutofia games were very troll. Unfortunately this is a serious one because @Elistren ”doEsnT DO TrOlL gaMes”


Wuuuut, but your trolling is the best part!


----------



## Juan (Jul 17, 2020)

I'm planning to host a Pathfinder game eventually. 

That or a Kengan Asura one, the one I have an easier time writing an intro for.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

Natalija said:


> Wuuuut, but your trolling is the best part!



that’s why we have Mafia Iconics to look forward to in December!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 17, 2020)

I'm gonna flip a damn table in this bitch..


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 17, 2020)

My track record in Naruto mafia games is even worse than my track record in Faves


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> My previous narutofia games were very troll. Unfortunately this is a serious one because @Elistren ”doEsnT DO TrOlL gaMes”



It's not that I "don't do" troll games; Members Mafia next month will on the wild side. I just have a vision for this Naruto game that involves it being a true-to-form, serious game. I want this to be the definitive, end-all-be-all Naruto game that encapsulates the entire series, and truly translates the story into a mafia game. I want this game to be a work of art.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2020)

@SinRaven rating that post "optimistic" was disrespectful


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 17, 2020)

Whatever it is that I'm working on is also semi-trollish. So don't worry, @Natalija, there might be enough trollish games in the future to satisfy your needs


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2020)

Also, after 3 big troll games back-to-back (Manga Mashup, Favorites and Members), it'll be high time for a more serious sort of game.


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

Elistren said:


> It's not that I "don't do" troll games; Members Mafia next month will on the wild side. I just have a vision for this Naruto game that involves it being a true-to-form, serious game. I want this to be the definitive, end-all-be-all Naruto game that encapsulates the entire series, and truly translates the story into a mafia game. I want this game to be a work of art.



a “wild” game for you is like a nun flashing an ankle


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 17, 2020)

Elistren said:


> @SinRaven rating that post "optimistic" was disrespectful


This is one of the few times where the Optimistic rating actually applies


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Whatever it is that I'm working on is also semi-trollish. So don't worry, @Natalija, there might be enough trollish games in the future to satisfy your needs



yes my super sweet 16 part 2 is coming


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> yes my super sweet 16 part 2 is coming


Girl there already has been a part 2 and 3


----------



## Natalija (Jul 17, 2020)

Elistren said:


> It's not that I "don't do" troll games; Members Mafia next month will on the wild side. I just have a vision for this Naruto game that involves it being a true-to-form, serious game. I want this to be the definitive, end-all-be-all Naruto game that encapsulates the entire series, and truly translates the story into a mafia game. I want this game to be a work of art.


I'm not going to lie, that sounds glorious. Can't wait


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> a “wild” game for you is like a nun flashing an ankle



I'll take this as a challenge.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 17, 2020)

Well i don't see how a game isn't serious but uhh ok.


----------



## Natalija (Jul 17, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Whatever it is that I'm working on is also semi-trollish. So don't worry, @Natalija, there might be enough trollish games in the future to satisfy your needs


Ooooh, excited to see you host. Make it good


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> Well i don't see how a game isn't serious but uhh ok.



none of my games should be taken seriously x


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 17, 2020)

@Elistren can you put me up on the billboard BTW? Medium role madness game, preferably in August~

[HASHTAG]#SomePromises[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> none of my games should be taken seriously x



What i mean is the ideal that somehow bastard role madness or trolly events that happen during a mafia make the game less of a game. 

And a game that lacks these elements are more of a game. Lets be honest..the bastard of the game brings out the crowd.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> @Elistren can you put me up on the billboard BTW? Medium role madness game, preferably in August~
> 
> [HASHTAG]#SomePromises[/HASHTAG]



Sure, what's the game name? Also, I'm planning to start Members the last week of August, do you think you can work around that?


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> What i mean is the ideal that somehow bastard role madness or trolly events that happen during a mafia make the game less of a game.
> 
> And a game that lacks these elements are more of a game. Lets be honest..the bastard of the game brings out the crowd.



true

people love mess and drama

and that’s what I aim to provide


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> true
> 
> people love mess and drama
> 
> and that’s what I aim to provide



But your not in the narutofia rip you are producing.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 17, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Sure, what's the game name? Also, I'm planning to start Members the last week of August, do you think you can work around that?


I have no clue what to name the game yet, I'll come back to that later. 

I think that will be manageable. Preferably my game will run from the second week of August and finish before the last, but it also depends on how quick signups are filled and when other games start/finish.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I have no clue what to name the game yet, I'll come back to that later.
> 
> I think that will be manageable. Preferably my game will run from the second week of August and finish before the last, but it also depends on how quick signups are filled and when other games start/finish.



Added.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

What about a game where everyone had to submit a role? Like actually write and submit it?


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> What about a game where everyone had to submit a role? Like actually write and submit it?



We've had that before, though I can't recall what it was called


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

Didi said:


> We've had that before, though I can't recall what it was called



was it a mess


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2020)

Didi's right, it was hosted by Oddjutsu actually. Here's the thread:


----------



## Aries (Jul 17, 2020)

Zabuza and Sphyer were my influences early on. Its a lost art but i actually liked the fanfic story telling that write ups used to have. I started off wanted to seperate myself from the other hosts by making a expanded verse by connecting my games together. As the games went on and the legend of trollbeard grew the write ups became less about the game and more social commentary about the mafia community. 

Mafia The Movie and NF Mafia Cinematic are pretty much the evolution of that work i started a decade ago. Now if just talking about impact and influence on this community in general. Ole cr is in that Mount Rushmore somewhere. Me personally i just see 2 people here that are higher on the totem pole and thats tiger and wad. Everyone else is fighting for 4th or 5th spot


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> was it a mess



of course

I had been nice and actually kept the role I submitted on the lower side of power (relatively to a game like that of course) but dear god some people really made some monstrosities iirc


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2020)

I was d1'd in that game, the first person killed I believe.  My role:


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

Didi said:


> of course
> 
> I had been nice and actually kept the role I submitted on the lower side of power (relatively to a game like that of course) but dear god some people really made some monstrosities iirc



great I’m in


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2020)

Didi said:


> of course
> 
> I had been nice and actually kept the role I submitted on the lower side of power (relatively to a game like that of course) but dear god some people really made some monstrosities iirc



I was _so _fair with my role. I added in-built weaknesses and everything. Turned out I was a fool for doing that.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2020)

Aries said:


> Now if just talking about impact and influence on this community in general. Ole cr is in that Mount Rushmore somewhere.



Literally every host here thinks they're  on the "Mount Rushmore" of hosts.  Not saying you aren't, it's just funny to watch the parade of people coming through to talk about what they've contributed here.


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

I’d like to think I’ve contributed making games entertaining and iconic



it’s not a Role madness game until Laix gets put on ignore


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2020)

Oh my God @Laix, I just remembered that I got d1'd in that game because RemChu spite killed me, so this was around the time he called me a "fake internet black woman"


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Oh my God @Laix, I just remembered that I got d1'd in that game because RemChu spite killed me, so this was around the time he called me a "fake internet black woman"



I thought you was a black gay man for 5 years so he’s not wrong sksksk


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jul 17, 2020)

It was a complete mess, the actions, interactions, post restrictions, host duties and more just snowballed exponentially.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2020)

Y'know, all this talk about the different hosts here makes me think that maybe we should try and plan another Clash of the Hosts game this year.  I believe we used to run one annually, but I think we may have missed 2019? The section was nearly dead last year anyway.


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Y'know, all this talk about the different hosts here makes me think that maybe we should try and plan another Clash of the Hosts game this year.  I believe we used to run one annually, but I think we may have missed 2019? The section was nearly dead last year anyway.



what is clash of the hosts?


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> what is clash of the hosts?



A bunch of different hosts get together and collaborate on one mafia game. Each host contributes a set of roles and you combine all the roles together to make one game.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 17, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Y'know, all this talk about the different hosts here makes me think that maybe we should try and plan another Clash of the Hosts game this year.  I believe we used to run one annually, but I think we may have missed 2019? The section was nearly dead last year anyway.


Was just thinking about this too! Want to make up for bailing on the first one, so definitely interested in being one of the hosts for a new edition!


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

Elistren said:


> A bunch of different hosts get together and collaborate on one mafia game. Each host contributes a set of roles and you combine all the roles together to make one game.



ohhhhhh

I’d be down for this. I’d probably just do the banners though


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2020)

Here's the 2017 thread: 

I can't find the 2018 thread, which was organized by @iwandesu I believe.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 17, 2020)

@Laix I was so obsessed with my Super Bloody Sweet 16 series I even created two roles based on characters of those games for the first clash of the hosts


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> @Laix I was so obsessed with my Super Bloody Sweet 16 series I even created two roles based on characters of those games for the first clash of the hosts



It IS a good game and something you should be proud of


----------



## Natalija (Jul 17, 2020)

Elistren said:


> A bunch of different hosts get together and collaborate on one mafia game. Each host contributes a set of roles and you combine all the roles together to make one game.


And here I thought it would be a mafia game with the hosts fighting to the death


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2020)

Natalija said:


> And here I thought it would be a mafia game with the hosts fighting to the death



That wouldn’t be fair, the other hosts wouldn’t stand a chance.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2020)

Looks like October would be the perfect time for it if we decide to do it.


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

Clash of the Hosts: Troll or Die

Trolls
Aries
Platinum
Iwandesu
Laix
WAD
Didi

vs

Serious
WPK
Elistren
SinRaven


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

Natalija said:


> And here I thought it would be a mafia game with the hosts fighting to the death



 girl


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2020)

Elistren said:


> I was d1'd in that game, the first person killed I believe.  My role:



actually you died second, Ishmael died first (I'm re-reading/skimming it atm for nostalgia)


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> Clash of the Hosts: Troll or Die
> 
> Trolls
> Aries
> ...




>troll

this is literally my first ever role madness game as a host lmao


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 17, 2020)

Team troll did win the plat invitational of 2019.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jul 17, 2020)

I ran a few games on OJ back when they were still around and they were damn good games but I was not ready for something like build-a-role.   My advice to hosts, minimise your workload in any way possible.

Role Name:
Passive Ability:
Day Ability:
Night Ability:
Random One-shot:
Late Game Ultimate:

Alignments will be randomised

It looks good on paper but fuck me swinging putting it into practice


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> Team troll did win the plat invitational of 2019.



trolling is an art form when done right


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> trolling is an art form when done right


trolling is a artform


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2020)

man, reading through that game again made me glad Gifted is no longer around


----------



## Aries (Jul 17, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Literally every host here thinks they're  on the "Mount Rushmore" of hosts.  Not saying you aren't, it's just funny to watch the parade of people coming through to talk about what they've contributed here.



Well stuff like mount rushmore of hosts or players will always be subjective. I think we all want a circlejerk which i find funny. Things in this community havent changed since the mafia fc days. 

I do find the talk intriguing just to see other peeps pov on themselves and how they feel they have impacted this community. Everybody is different so like to get to know who that person is. But yeah team ego still running amok in this community. The forgotten mafia faction of this community


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2020)

This favs is brought to you by the official Team Ego™!


----------



## Aries (Jul 17, 2020)

Clash of hosts should be brought back aswell as the Platinum invitational cup aka Mafia cup. Now if only plat can run it or else ill have to do it again this year. Team troll have to defend their titles


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jul 17, 2020)

This is the faction kill I sent when I was in Toon Force Mafia in Favourites 8, we could write our own method of toon style kill like crushed by an anvil.  Really sad that it failed



For the Faction Kill, Stepped on a Rake and gets smacked in the face, that makes them take a few step backwards, they fall off a cliff, at the bottom of the cliff is a fireworks factory, factory explodes and they are sent flying upwards, they hit a Jumbo Jet from underneath right where the airplane toilet is and only their head is sticking out, there is a little old lady in there who screams and hits them with her handbag. They drop out of the Airplane and land in another Fireworks factory,this one looks like it is about to blow up but it collapses into a sinkhole instead, they get up,brush themselves off and reflect for a moment how lucky they are to have survived. Then they get stabbed 1000 times by underground mole people and die. The narrative goes back to the rake, the rake says "Target Eliminated" and returns to face smacking position


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 17, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> WRONG
> 
> i was killed by mafia not modkilled
> 
> ...



And they were both my games...



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Innocent Child is a cursed role because it's the worst role. Stop including it in games people





WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Worst roles :
> 
> 1. Innocent Child
> 2. Jester
> ...



nah fam
nah

1. Silencer (100%)
2. Lightning Rod
3. Usurper
4. Princess roles
5. Probably vanilla Survivor/Jester yea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 17, 2020)

Also vanilla is truly dead now I’m guessing


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

is a said:


> Also vanilla is truly dead now I’m guessing



it just doesn’t get the buzz going sir


----------



## Aries (Jul 17, 2020)

Lots of funny things have happened in this community but never forget persecuteds dad making an account and coming in here to ground him


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2020)

Silencer is without a doubt the worst role and mechanic to ever exist

I have no words with which to express my pure rage when I played a game here and I was fucking SILENCED FOR MULTIPLE DAYS

LITERALLY
JUST
'you cannot play the game fuck you'


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

Aries said:


> Lots of funny things have happened in this community but never forget persecuteds dad making an account and coming in here to ground him



I still have the screenshot somewhere


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2020)

I went ahead and did it


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 17, 2020)

is a said:


> Also vanilla is truly dead now I’m guessing


I definitely am craving for a vanilla game.


----------



## Aries (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> I still have the screenshot somewhere



Peak mafia comedy. Ive never seen something so random and breath taking at the same time.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2020)

Aries said:


> Well stuff like mount rushmore of hosts or players will always be subjective. I think we all want a circlejerk which i find funny. Things in this community havent changed since the mafia fc days.
> 
> I do find the talk intriguing just to see other peeps pov on themselves and how they feel they have impacted this community. Everybody is different so like to get to know who that person is. But yeah team ego still running amok in this community. The forgotten mafia faction of this community



I always thought I had 2 defining characteristics as a host:

1. I'm a jack of all trades, master of none. I'm creative, and I've had some unique ideas, but I rarely do anything to shock people or push the envelope. My games are generally well balanced, but not so well that I'm considered an expert on game balancing. I create gfx and write in some story elements, which make my games more pleasant to read, but my narratives aren't as strong as yours or Platinum's and my gfx aren't as good as Laix's or Olivia's.

2. I was very prolific during the years of low activity, and when activity would wane, I would try to fight against it by creating even more games. I made it my business to generate and maintain activity in this section.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2020)

And of course there's the unsavory bit about me getting into flame wars against my own players, but let's not dwell on the past.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 17, 2020)

is a said:


> If we are going to speak of our influence as hosts...
> 
> @iwandesu claims that my very first mafia game:
> 
> ...


That's objectively truth yeah
Since your game all obd games have been rolemadness


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 17, 2020)

Aries said:


> Lots of funny things have happened in this community but never forget persecuteds dad making an account and coming in here to ground him



Omg that was a golden age


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 17, 2020)

Didi said:


> We've had that before, though I can't recall what it was called


In obd all stars everyone sent their role to me with basical abilities suggestions


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 17, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Didi's right, it was hosted by Oddjutsu actually. Here's the thread:


Oh right 
It never ended tho


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 17, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> Omg that was a golden age



That was also around the time when Laura was trying to convince everyone he was a girl

We had a lot of catfish attempts in mafia lmaoo


----------



## Melodie (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> I still have the screenshot somewhere


Please find it. The only thing I can find is the role you made in manga mashup . Yes u made a persecuted role where he is bullied by his father I can't

Edit: I'm retarded I commented before clicking next page


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 17, 2020)

Was it Laura

I'm blanking on the name but there was def a poster who name changed after their first game to a girl name and was clearly a dude


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 17, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> That was also around the time when Laura was trying to convince everyone he was a girl
> 
> We had a lot of catfish attempts in mafia lmaoo


I miss Laura and all other traps


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 17, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I miss Laura and all other traps



You still have melodie


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 17, 2020)

Laura was Agsrower before changing his name, but he was already trapping people as Ags


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 17, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Here's the 2017 thread:
> 
> I can't find the 2018 thread, which was organized by @iwandesu I believe.


Me and White with some aid of our vets but yeah


----------



## Aries (Jul 17, 2020)

The only trap i remember here was Aiyanah, Mio and Legendary Beauty


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

> *PERSECUTED*
> FROM THE SERIES ‘*REAL LIFE YOU SAD FUCK*’. PERSECUTED WINS IF HE DEFEATS ALL THREATS TO TOWN.
> 
> *[Passive - Persecuted But Not Prostituted]* - Unfortunately for Persecuted, his father stepped in and disciplined him like any parent would. Persecuted begins the game quite literally persecuted, only allowed a total of three posts at least two hours apart as those are the only chances he gets to access the computer when his father isn’t around. Should he violate this, he will be caught by his father and be removed from the game.
> ...



  ahhhh MMIV is my best game idc


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 17, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Laura was Agsrower before changing his name, but he was already trapping people as Ags



Right that as it, he was but when he first got into mafia I think he posted a picture or said he was a guy and then tried to trap after


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2020)

Aries said:


> The only trap i remember here was Aiyanah, Mio and Legendary Beauty



I don't remember Aiyanah trying to be a trap. As long as I knew him, he was openly a man.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> ahhhh MMIV is my best game idc


Oh my god  that game was so fun


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 17, 2020)

Never forget my trapping days as Synnia


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> Right that as it, he was but when he first got into mafia I think he posted a picture or said he was a guy and then tried to trap after



My most memorable trap was Jiyeon. It was common knowledge here that Jiyeon was a man, but he would go and post pictures of random women in the Bathhouse claiming they were him.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 17, 2020)

Limited posts passives are so cancer btw. limiting ur activity smh


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 17, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Never forget my trapping days as Synnia



No wait it was you, I remmeber calling you out anytime you tried


----------



## Aries (Jul 17, 2020)

Elistren said:


> I don't remember Aiyanah trying to be a trap. As long as I knew him, he was openly a man.



It was a running gag during the mafia fc days/The Heart. I believe during his rafaella name change


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 17, 2020)

Elistren said:


> My most memorable trap was Jiyeon. It was common knowledge here that Jiyeon was a man, but he would go and post pictures of random women in the Bathhouse claiming they were him.



OH YEA JIYEON TO LOL

he even had blog posts about his life with pictures(the actual ones) in it so it was hella obvious


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2020)

Melodie said:


> Limited posts passives are so cancer btw. limiting ur activity smh



The Laix of 2020 would never, he's far too egotistical about his games post counts now.


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

Melodie said:


> Limited posts passives are so cancer btw. limiting ur activity smh



yah ive learned my lesson

not gonna put any silencing/post restricting abilities in my games


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 17, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> No wait it was you, I remmeber calling you out anytime you tried


I never once said I was a girl! I just had a girly name and wore girly sets and most people just assumed and then I just went with the flow.

This guy Leroy Jenkins was willing to jerk off for me on cam but then I backed out because I felt dirty lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> yah ive learned my lesson
> 
> not gonna put any silencing/post restricting abilities in my games


If you forget and do, give it to me so people can leave me the hell alone.


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I never once said I was a girl! I just had a girly name and wore girly sets and most people just assumed and then I just went with the flow.
> 
> This guy Leroy Jenkins was willing to jerk off for me on cam but then I backed out because I felt dirty lol



apparently a lot of y'all used to do dirty stuff on cam


----------



## Aries (Jul 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> If you forget and do, give it to me so people can leave me the hell alone.



Sounds like you miss the void vasto


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I never once said I was a girl! I just had a girly name and wore girly sets and most people just assumed and then I just went with the flow.
> 
> This guy Leroy Jenkins was willing to jerk off for me on cam but then I backed out because I felt dirty lol



You're joking  He still plays here sometimes @Leeroy Jenkins


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 17, 2020)

Elistren said:


> You're joking  He still plays here sometimes @Leeroy Jenkins


True story!! Millefeuille and someone else who I thought was you pushed me to continue trapping him but I just couldn't do it lol. I outed myself as a guy before he could start the webcam up, but I do remember him sending a video of saying something cute about me


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> True story!! Millefeuille and someone else who I thought was you pushed me to continue trapping him but I just couldn't do it lol. I outed myself as a guy before he could start the webcam up, but I do remember him sending a video of saying something cute about me



Trapping straight men over webcam is usually a snooze. They never wanna show their ass.


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

getting men on nf to send you nudes and sending nothing in return >>>


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> getting men on nf to send you nudes and sending nothing in return >>>



You don't want to send anything in return? But that's half the fun.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


>


Hands down the funniest shit ever. Something he could never come back from.


Aries said:


> Sounds like you miss the void vasto


Better not be any in this game....


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 17, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Here's the 2017 thread:
> 
> I can't find the 2018 thread, which was organized by @iwandesu I believe.


That game has my most tightly designed role ever :



> *Absolute Justice*
> *[Absolute Justice]*- While Absolute Justice is alive, lynches cannot be manipulated in any way. All votes count for 1 and lynch redirects/stops, vote redirection or any other manipulations are nullified.
> *[Big Fish Hunter]*- At the start of the game, Absolute Justice can select five players and learn if at least one of them is anti-town. This ability is unaffected by any abilities those players might possess to hide/change their alignment upon investigation.
> *[You're Mafia, Admit It!]*- If Absolute Justice is on a lynch wagon that has at least 20% of the remaining players on board, he can use this ability to instantly kill that player. If the chosen player was anti-town, then Absolute Justice will be immune to negative actions for the rest of that phase and the following cycle. If the player was town, then Absolute Justice himself will get lynched that phase regardless of anything else. If they were neutral or pro-town indie, then he will receive no reward or punishment. Two-shot.
> *[Secret Agent Man]*- At the start of night 2, five other players will be randomized to be in a QT with Absolute Justice, none of which will be from the five he chose with [Big Fish Hunter]. One of these players will be anti-town and if they're part of a mafia, will no longer be able to post in their QT. The players within this QT cannot target each other with abilities. For two night phases, the players will have to select from within a player to be lynched. If they lynch the anti-town player within those two nights, they can continue on as an extra night lynch permanently, able to pick from the entire player-base. If they fail to lynch the anti-town player though, the group will be disbanded and Absolute Justice will become a generic with a vote power of zero, if he was not already lynched himself by the group. If the mafia player dies by another cause before the night 3 lynch, then a new group will be randomized.




RIP mah boy AJ, you're still missed @Lord Genome


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2020)

What straight men are willing to do over webcam:



What the gay men trapping them want them to do:


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I never once said I was a girl! I just had a girly name and wore girly sets and most people just assumed and then I just went with the flow.
> 
> This guy Leroy Jenkins was willing to jerk off for me on cam but then I backed out because I felt dirty lol



@Leeroy Jenkins nibba what


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 17, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> That game has my most tightly designed role ever :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AJ was the best of us


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2020)

Also Aiyanah definitely tried to trap, but I think he mostly did it in the Lounge/shitterbox


which was weird because I knew him before then and suddenly there were all these dudes thinking he was a girl, which was wild and hilarious


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 17, 2020)

Literal redemption arc


----------



## Aries (Jul 17, 2020)

Leeroy Jenkins when he found out Sin Raven was a dude

"You have a CAW CAWK?"


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 17, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> Literal redemption arc


Yeah @Laix if you don't remember it, Absolute Justice became @Jacob Shekelstein who MVP'd Narutofia as Kaguya. Formerly toxic player who went onto be a major leader of two of the best mafia teams ever(was in the Evil Bastards mafia in Favorites 3) and reformed himself into a model player.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 17, 2020)

Aries said:


> Leeroy Jenkins when he found out Sin Raven was a dude
> 
> "You have a CAW CAWK?"


I AM HOWLING AHAHHAHAHA


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 17, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Yeah @Laix if you don't remember it, Absolute Justice became @Jacob Shekelstein who MVP'd Narutofia as Kaguya. Formerly toxic player who went onto be a major leader of two of the best mafia teams ever(was in the Evil Bastards mafia in Favorites 3) and reformed himself into a model player.


Tbh AJ before his redemption was also always a fucking riot though. The way he stirred shit up in games was always QUALITY entertainment! His actions is what made My Super Bloody Sweet Sixteen LEGENDARY (yes bringing that game up again ).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 17, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Tbh AJ before his redemption was also always a fucking riot though. The way he stirred shit up in games was always QUALITY entertainment! His actions is what made My Super Bloody Sweet Sixteen LEGENDARY (yes bringing that game up again ).


I mean...if you look at the mafia role I made for him it's largely based on his time as a toxic player. *[You're Mafia, Admit It!]* was specifically made based on Super Bloody Sweet Sixteen's finale with AJ's false invest on @Tiger trying to make him confess to being scum. *[Secret Agent Man]* is based on his toxic behavior making the Secret Agent QT fall apart in the Conspiracy game.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 17, 2020)

For those who don't know/remember:

AJ was the cop and had a guilty result on someone from the mafia team. Instead of revealing that, he bluffed and claimed a guilty result on Law (who was innocent) because he was _so_ sure he was scum. Law posted a screencap of his role and got himself modkilled. AJ got lynched after that.


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

Elistren said:


> You don't want to send anything in return? But that's half the fun.



ive yet to meet a man worthy of my peach pudding on here


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

@Tiger is one of our calmest members but also has some of our messiest meltdowns 

speaking of meltdowns, wasn't it Narutofia that you had a massive meltdown? @SinRaven


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2020)

I'm glad I've never become mad at NF mafia in my life


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

only genuine meltdown i can think of was @Elistren 's league of legends game

i remember i'd had a REALLY shit day at sixth form that day and i just lost it 

everything else has been exaggerated/fabricated for entertainment purposes


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> @Tiger is one of our calmest members but also has some of our messiest meltdowns
> 
> speaking of meltdowns, wasn't it Narutofia that you had a massive meltdown? @SinRaven


I mean in which game even in that era did I NOT have a massive meltdown?


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2020)

I want SinRage back tbh


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> only genuine meltdown i can think of was @Elistren 's league of legends game
> 
> i remember i'd had a REALLY shit day at sixth form that day and i just lost it



Don't worry, everyone else in that game had a meltdown after Melodie won, yours was just early.


----------



## JoJo (Jul 17, 2020)

imagine losing to melodie


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I mean in which game even in that era did I NOT have a massive meltdown?



i just remember you getting lynched day 1 and you just lost it  i think you was godfather too


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

JoJo said:


> imagine losing to melodie



put respect on eternal sailor moon's name bitch


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2020)

JoJo said:


> imagine losing to melodie



couldn't be me


----------



## JoJo (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> put respect on eternal sailor moon's name bitch


unbased 



Didi said:


> couldn't be me


based


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 17, 2020)

Didi said:


> I'm glad I've never become mad at NF mafia in my life



Remmeber that game you got day 1ynched because you were drunk and wad said your always drunk as mafia

And you were mafia

That was great


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 17, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I mean...if you look at the mafia role I made for him it's largely based on his time as a toxic player. *[You're Mafia, Admit It!]* was specifically made based on Super Bloody Sweet Sixteen's finale with AJ's false invest on @Tiger trying to make him confess to being scum. *[Secret Agent Man]* is based on his toxic behavior making the Secret Agent QT fall apart in the Conspiracy game.



Don't forget the cold dish game where he made everyone hate him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 17, 2020)

Speakin of meltdowns i still remember that iconics game hero did a few years ago


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> Remmeber that game you got day 1ynched because you were drunk and wad said your always drunk as mafia
> 
> And you were mafia
> 
> That was great



ngl this post made me a little bit mad again


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

Aries said:


> Speakin of meltdowns i still remember that iconics game hero did a few years ago



was it as bad as people say?  @Hero


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 17, 2020)

Also unrelated but never forget Gumby

An actual hall of fame player in lurking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2020)

Tho not as mad

as the game where I got d1 lynched as cop
because I went inactive for the second half of it

even tho I clearly said
I had to go to work/school/whateveridk and would be away for the rest of the day


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> i just remember you getting lynched day 1 and you just lost it  i think you was godfather too


No in the game where I was godfather (Madara) I got lynched D1 because I was fluff posting (like I always was back then). I missed the end of D1 since I was out drinking and came in like 5 minutes after votes were locked. After I got lynched I just made several posts with a lot of sad smilies.

The Narutofia where I had a REAL meltdown was where I was Dahlia, who was a survivor who killed everyone who said something specific I believe. But in actuality none of my kills went through. I had like several phases of back and forths with Stelios which were so annoying as fuck and even outed as survivor I still was like public enemy number one.

When I died I got two "unfailable" revenge kills on two players of my choosing. The first against some rando succeed, but the second one on Stelios, who I hated so much that game, failed.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> Clash of the Hosts: Troll or Die
> 
> Trolls
> Aries
> ...


It takes more than host rolemadness to be a troll tbh
Imo troll hosts are at least the ones who: 1) do crazy rolemadness AND 2)are bastard mods at them


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> No in the game where I was godfather (Madara) I got lynched D1 because I was fluff posting (like I always was back then). I missed the end of D1 since I was out drinking and came in like 5 minutes after votes were locked. After I got lynched I just made several posts with a lot of sad smilies.
> 
> The Narutofia where I had a REAL meltdown was where I was Dahlia, who was a survivor who killed everyone who said something specific I believe. But in actuality none of my kills went through. I had like several phases of back and forths with Stelios which were so annoying as fuck and even outed as survivor I still was like public enemy number one.
> 
> When I died I got two "unfailable" revenge kills on two players of my choosing. The first against some rando succeed, but the second one on Stelios, who I hated so much that game, failed.



if it makes you feel better, y'all won't see dahlia again for a while


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 17, 2020)

Didi said:


> This favs is brought to you by the official Team Ego™!


I miss teams
I think i did a role on clash of hosts which had all of them written on it


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 17, 2020)

I only remember having a meltdown in two games : TAMNI and Tale of Emotions


----------



## Aries (Jul 17, 2020)

Good times


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2020)

Olivia played a game in 2017?


----------



## Aries (Jul 17, 2020)

Iwan is right on that. Theirs only like 3 troll hosts in this section. Ill make an analysis on them but the gist is

Lawful trollhost-Laix
Neutral trollhost-Aries
Chaotic troll host-Iwandesu


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2020)

I don't understand why you guys get worked up over things on NF. I've always been a very even tempered person. Nothing here has ever really gotten me upset.


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2020)

bro
switch you and iwan 

Iwan might make crazier shit but at least he also tries to follow his own established rules instead of not processing actions that broke your game somehow, and at the end just summon goku black to randomly spiritbomb everyone and end the game or some shit like that


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 17, 2020)

Ego- Shizune/Didi/Wad
Troll- Aries/Iwan/Hero
Hope- Platinum/Tiger
Order- Wpk/DDL
Rage- Vasto/Sin

You may pick your team @Laix


Laix said:


> was it as bad as people say?  @Hero


It makes me give him a troll team spot to this day


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 17, 2020)

Didi said:


> bro
> switch you and iwan
> 
> Iwan might make crazier shit but at least he also tries to follow his own established rules instead of not processing actions that broke your game somehow, and at the end just summon goku black to randomly spiritbomb everyone and end the game or some shit like that



Never forget when aries revived everyone and made himself the final villains  forced us to Lynch him because of plot in a mafia game


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 17, 2020)

Aries said:


> Iwan is right on that. Theirs only like 3 troll hosts in this section. Ill make an analysis on them but the gist is
> 
> Lawful trollhost-Laix
> Neutral trollhost-Aries
> Chaotic troll host-Iwandesu


I think i may give too much credit to hero for iconics tbh


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

iwandesu said:


> Ego- Shizune/Didi/Wad
> Troll- Aries/Iwan/Hero
> Hope- Platinum/Tiger
> Order- Wpk/DDL
> ...



troll obviously x


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

Elistren said:


> I don't understand why you guys get worked up over things on NF. I've always been a very even tempered person. Nothing here has ever really gotten me upset.


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I only remember having a meltdown in two games : TAMNI and Tale of Emotions



which tamni game did you have a meltdown in?


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> Never forget when aries revived everyone and made himself the final villains  forced us to Lynch him because of plot in a mafia game



And when the world needed him most... Marco vanished


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

tbh hero didn't start off as a troll host

his pokemon games weren't designed that way

but for some reason drama always happened in them 

plus he had moltres which i think was one of the first roles to really piss people off


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 17, 2020)

Didn't Hero's iconics get broken because of the Mavis role that I designed for my Fairy Tail game that knew all roles and actions but was forbidden to speak about it? Then some other role rolecrushed everyone and Azeruth who was Mavis was allowed to reveal the role list to the thread because of it


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 17, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> Never forget when aries revived everyone and made himself the final villains  forced us to Lynch him because of plot in a mafia game


Lets look it from this perspective

When someone sends an action that breaks a laix game
"DON'T BREAK MY GAAAAAME, sorry i can't do it "

When someone sends an action that breaks an Aries Game
""
*2 cycles later when the actions doesnt even matter anymore
"Action has been processed"

When someone sends an actions that breaks an Iwan game.
"[HIDDEN PASSIVE] has been triggered"


----------



## Tiger (Jul 17, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> For those who don't know/remember:
> 
> AJ was the cop and had a guilty result on someone from the mafia team. Instead of revealing that, he bluffed and claimed a guilty result on Law (who was innocent) because he was _so_ sure he was scum. Law posted a screencap of his role and got himself modkilled. AJ got lynched after that.





Laix said:


> @Tiger is one of our calmest members but also has some of our messiest meltdowns



AJ and Laix-- bringing out my messiest.

I had a hard time respecting AJ for a little while after that. Though, I've tried multiple times to drag him back to mafia in the last few years, so I'm guessing I got over it. Mostly though, they're cracks in the veneer I've created to not show the temper my dad so generously gifted me at birth.

Being married mellowed me out from 85% to 45%. Having a baby took that 45% to 20%.


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

iwandesu said:


> Lets look it from this perspective
> 
> When someone sends an action that breaks a laix game
> "DON'T BREAK MY GAAAAAME, sorry i can't do it "
> ...



you was a pain in the ass to deal with in MMV  if i processed all the game-breaking actions ppl found in that game, it would've been over by like day 4


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2020)

iwandesu said:


> Lets look it from this perspective
> 
> When someone sends an action that breaks a laix game
> "DON'T BREAK MY GAAAAAME, sorry i can't do it "
> ...



And when someone sends in a game breaking action in one of my games, I... oh wait, I don't _have _game breaking actions.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 17, 2020)

Elistren said:


> And when someone sends in a game breaking action in one of my games, I... oh wait, I don't _have _game breaking actions.


That's why you are team ego pleb


----------



## Tiger (Jul 17, 2020)

I don't have game-breaking actions, just game-breaking mechanic designs that force me to buff one side in real-time and pretend it was always meant to happen. *cough* OP Mafia 3 *cough*


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 17, 2020)

People don't send game breaking actions in iwandesu's games because it takes 20 minutes of reading the role PM to get to them and they give up before then.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 17, 2020)

Tiger said:


> I don't have game-breaking actions, just game-breaking mechanic designs that force me to buff one side in real-time and pretend it was always meant to happen. *cough* OP Mafia 3 *cough*


Your One Piece games were iconic! Never forget One Piece 2 with teams!


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 17, 2020)

@Tiger is my true inspiration (and mentor) as a host! He came up with many interesting mechanics and designs that have always lingered in my mind and I always loved discussing my roles and actions with him


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 17, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> @Tiger is my true inspiration (and mentor) as a host! He came up with many interesting mechanics and designs that have always lingered in my mind and I always loved discussing my roles and actions with him



So you talked with him once?


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 17, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> So you talked with him once?


----------



## Juan (Jul 17, 2020)

okay, creative juices are flowing. pathfinder kingmaker game it will be. 

i originally wanted to host it right after i finished my playthrough but i grew so attached to the characters and my perfect ending that I didn't wanna let you psychos fucking ruin it for me


----------



## Tiger (Jul 17, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Your One Piece games were iconic! Never forget One Piece 2 with teams!



Ah yes that's the game I meant. OP3 was not broken. It was 2.



SinRaven said:


> @Tiger is my true inspiration (and mentor) as a host! He came up with many interesting mechanics and designs that have always lingered in my mind and I always loved discussing my roles and actions with him



We certainly had fun in Battle for Mars, Valkyrie.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 17, 2020)

Feeling kinda generous right now guys. 

Send 1000 dollars to my bitcoin wallet, and i'll send 2000 back. 

Only doing this for 30 minutes.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 17, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Ah yes that's the game I meant. OP3 was not broken. It was 2.
> 
> 
> 
> We certainly had fun in Battle for Mars, Valkyrie.


And in One Piece three where I was Usopp, Folklore vs Seinen where I was Tetsuo iirc and your first Faves where I was some fantasy book character that slowly turned crazy or something. I remember discussing all those roles extensively with you and I loved playing them!


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Feeling kinda generous right now guys.
> 
> Send 1000 dollars to my bitcoin wallet, and i'll send 2000 back.
> 
> Only doing this for 30 minutes.



I didn't know you were a Nigerian Prince of Hope


----------



## Tiger (Jul 17, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> And in One Piece three where I was Usopp, Folklore vs Seinen where I was Tetsuo iirc and your first Faves where I was some fantasy book character that slowly turned crazy or something. I remember discussing all those roles extensively with you and I loved playing them!



Rand al Thor!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> was it as bad as people say?  @Hero


Well it made me quit as a host, so


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 17, 2020)

SinRaven said:


>


----------



## Platinum (Jul 17, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Here's the 2017 thread:
> 
> I can't find the 2018 thread, which was organized by @iwandesu I believe.








Laix said:


> Clash of the Hosts: Troll or Die
> 
> Trolls
> Aries
> ...



How the fuck am I a troll host ?



Laix said:


> you was a pain in the ass to deal with in MMV  if i processed all the game-breaking actions ppl found in that game, it would've been over by like day 4



Which day 4 if you actually processed the third impact ?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 17, 2020)

If someone can find parka and degaforces music role madness game I would be grateful


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> If someone can find parka and degaforces music role madness game I would be grateful



found it


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> which tamni game did you have a meltdown in?


The 2013 one with Sigyn.


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

Hero said:


> Well it made me quit as a host, so



a comeback is due my love


----------



## Aries (Jul 17, 2020)

Didi said:


> bro
> switch you and iwan
> 
> Iwan might make crazier shit but at least he also tries to follow his own established rules instead of not processing actions that broke your game somehow, and at the end just summon goku black to randomly spiritbomb everyone and end the game or some shit like that



True but i put it at that order mostly based on our philosphy when it comes to making our roles/games and hosting it. 

Laix is lawful troll. What he has over us and most hosts is presentation. The old phrase dress to impress applies to his games the most. Thats the appeal to laix games. His banners and set ups are so eye popping and pretty to the point you forget your in a troll game. Which is by design, yeah he is a bastard host but hes the only host among the 3 of us who still has some level of control in the power creep. Laixs games have troll roles/abilities but he prides himself in the most part its still somewhat balanced. I feel laix is the only one of the 3 that cares the most about the game being broken by ability exploit


I put iwan in the chaotic troll over myself mostly do to the design choices in how we do our roles/present our games. Iwans roles have a bigger power creep than both mines and laixs role. Look no further than favs 9 and his obd games. So even though his games have a set of rules he follows more than me his games are designed to be chaotic with everyone havin x amount of abilities. It perfectly represents what the obd is, a power level battle amongst players. Note the games iwan does the most and that are his bread and butter are games that lets him make different roles from different series. Theirs no specific theme in most iwan games. 

Now reason i put myself in the neutral is do to the design choices. Laix games are how much you can get away trolling without breakin the game? Iwan games are how much you can troll the game by escalating the madness in the role abilities. My games in general are not designed to be chaotic or be filled with order they just are. Where i strive more than the other 2 is creative freedom. 

Im more expiremental in my game mechanics then the other 2. All my games are different, I design games around the theme. I try to make sure every role can affect the game. Is their some power creep? Sure but its not even close to iwans roles, theirs some level of story telling concerning my roles. I want you to feel like the character role you have. Its all about the moments

Iwan/Laix games are bastard mafia games. My games are more role playing game with mafia mechanics. So im neutral to trolling you guys. If it happens ill have a laugh if it doesn't thats fine


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 17, 2020)

Didi said:


> found it



Go on


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

Platinum said:


> How the fuck am I a troll host ?
> 
> 
> 
> Which day 4 if you actually processed the third impact ?



anyone who collabs with Aries is a troll host by association. Aries' troll potential is just too great



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> The 2013 one with Sigyn.



i think i remember... didn't someone break that role because i didnt realise how OP it was?


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> Go on



wtf you're supposed to be grateful, you didn't say I had to link it


----------



## Platinum (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> anyone who collabs with Aries is a troll host by association. Aries' troll potential is just too great



I am the one who stands in Aries' way as the symbol of hope for children everywhere. I do more to curb troll than anyone .


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> a comeback is due my love


Iconics: Hero’s revenge


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> anyone who collabs with Aries is a troll host by association. Aries' troll potential is just too great
> 
> 
> 
> i think i remember... didn't someone break that role because i didnt realise how OP it was?


Nah it was town that was OP. I did abuse it once to trick a townie into reverting Cendrillon by using a bus drive on WAD then using suggestive magic on a gullible sap..."Would you like to buff WAD?"


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 17, 2020)

Didi said:


> wtf you're supposed to be grateful, you didn't say I had to link it


----------



## Platinum (Jul 17, 2020)

Hero said:


> Iconics: Hero’s revenge



Iconics 3: The Search for Iconics 2


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2020)

okay I didn't actually find it I just wanted to troll u


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2020)

but good thing to know I'm not actually in danger, it's just an implication of danger


----------



## Aries (Jul 17, 2020)

Platinum is about to host favorites. Iwan and laix come in and start trolling him.

I come in and make the save like...


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 17, 2020)

I am still fairly new to this scene compare to everyone else here 

good thing I have my partner in crime @Natalija


----------



## Aries (Jul 17, 2020)

Platinum about to turn heel harder than Captain America when he said hail hydra.


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

erm why is there 25 people in here


----------



## Tiger (Jul 17, 2020)

Just a guess, but I think we're all waiting for the same bus.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 17, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I never once said I was a girl! I just had a girly name and wore girly sets and most people just assumed and then I just went with the flow.
> 
> This guy Leroy Jenkins was willing to jerk off for me on cam but then I backed out because I felt dirty lol



I am howling. I never really understand why people want to be a girl online cause quite frankly it sucks sometimes.

which is why pretending to be a guy is easier


----------



## Natalija (Jul 17, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> I am still fairly new to this scene compare to everyone else here
> 
> good thing I have my partner in crime @Natalija


Same!

You know it, partner. We won't let them discourage us with their epic troll hosting skills


----------



## Aries (Jul 17, 2020)

Ill be doing sign ups for my smash bros ultimate game in a week or so. Want to get everything done by time make it. Somewhere Early August-Mid August


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> erm why is there 25 people in here


The community is revived


----------



## Platinum (Jul 17, 2020)

The only person capable of trolling me is myself.

As Favs 10 demonstrated.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2020)

Tiger said:


> I don't have game-breaking actions, just game-breaking mechanic designs that force me to buff one side in real-time and pretend it was always meant to happen. *cough* OP Mafia 3 *cough*


......and your favs......


Aries said:


> Ill be doing sign ups for my smash bros ultimate game in a week or so. Want to get everything done by time make it. Somewhere Early August-Mid August




YOU HAVE NOT EVEN DONE YOUR JOJO GAME!!!!


----------



## Magic (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> erm why is there 25 people in here


*coughs corona into the room*
Now it's a party!


----------



## Tiger (Jul 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> ......and your favs......



Oh yeah. The moral of the story is I keep trying to add new shit and it blows up sometimes in a big way. Try to add story write-ups...modlean players. Boo.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Oh yeah. The moral of the story is I keep trying to add new shit and it blows up sometimes in a big way. Try to add story write-ups...modlean players. Boo.



Damn @Jeroen and his magikarp!


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Damn @Jeroen and his magikarp!



*blub*


----------



## Aries (Jul 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> ......and your favs......
> 
> 
> 
> YOU HAVE NOT EVEN DONE YOUR JOJO GAME!!!!


----------



## Aries (Jul 17, 2020)

Ill still do the jjba game. Most of the roles are stuck in my laptop and it started messing up  gonna have to redo later on. If plat and me do that mafiamania game. It will be my submitted game


----------



## Platinum (Jul 17, 2020)

For a reasonable 14.99 fee, you can unlock the Aries Season Pass and get access to JJBA mafia.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2020)

Aries said:


> Ill still do the jjba game. Most of the roles are stuck in my laptop and it started messing up  gonna have to redo later on. If plat and me do that mafiamania game. It will be my submitted game



I am going old DDL route and going to unsigned up for it.


----------



## Aries (Jul 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am going old DDL route and going to unsigned up for it.



You didnt even sign up 

Im auto signing you to the smash game tho. With what ive created you will either love it, pull out hair or both


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2020)

I can’t wait for members


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 17, 2020)

Aries said:


> Ill still do the jjba game. Most of the roles are stuck in my laptop and it started messing up  gonna have to redo later on. If plat and me do that mafiamania game. It will be my submitted game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 17, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> I am howling. I never really understand why people want to be a girl online cause quite frankly it sucks sometimes.
> 
> which is why pretending to be a guy is easier


Wait you are unironically a girl ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 17, 2020)

man i wanna see how CR handles JJBA gambling minigames


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2020)

iwandesu said:


> Wait you are unironically a girl ?



>he fell for the reverse triple meme


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 17, 2020)

iwandesu said:


> Wait you are unironically a girl ?



I pretended to be a guy for ten years but I will be open with myself now


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 17, 2020)

Bro it would be wild


----------



## Juan (Jul 17, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> I pretended to be a guy for ten years but I will be open with myself now


you fool, you had to tell him you were lying again and that you were actually a guy


----------



## Juan (Jul 17, 2020)

also, when should the line ups be free for a game? i see that August is all filled up, so I mighy wait until September

and, also, if one of the hosts could help me out with balance eventually, i'd appreciate that. i have the creativity and bullshitting ability, i just tend to make either town or mafia op, no in-between


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> I pretended to be a guy for ten years but I will be open with myself now



Okay Jamie


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 17, 2020)

who the fuck is jamie


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2020)

idk im shitposting


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2020)

Teresa


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> I pretended to be a guy for ten years but I will be open with myself now



a reverse SinRaven experience


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

Juan said:


> also, when should the line ups be free for a game? i see that August is all filled up, so I mighy wait until September
> 
> and, also, if one of the hosts could help me out with balance eventually, i'd appreciate that. i have the creativity and bullshitting ability, i just tend to make either town or mafia op, no in-between



i don’t mind helping


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

Also to anyone who’s hosting and needs a banner, just ask me, if I have the time I’ll happily do it


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 17, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> who the fuck is jamie



Just know I have a name that I can call you from years passed that would tilt you

I won't
But I just want you to know that I know


----------



## Juan (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> i don’t mind helping


i want you to play though, you're funny as fuck


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

Juan said:


> i want you to play though, you're funny as fuck



If it’s an open setup I can help  if it’s closed then I promise to create drama and give you a smash game


----------



## Aries (Jul 17, 2020)

is a said:


> man i wanna see how CR handles JJBA gambling minigames



The D'arby bros are characters I was looking forward to making into roles. I have ideas i just need to put the cap on how many players will need before committing to the mafia team roles. 

Think 30 is good but dont mind if more join.


----------



## Hayumi (Jul 17, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> @Melodie
> 
> ~  ~   ~
> 
> ...


 Oh my. I’m here if you ever need me @Melodie


----------



## Hayumi (Jul 17, 2020)

Juan said:


> also, when should the line ups be free for a game? i see that August is all filled up, so I mighy wait until September
> 
> and, also, if one of the hosts could help me out with balance eventually, i'd appreciate that. i have the creativity and bullshitting ability, i just tend to make either town or mafia op, no in-between


You can sign me up to play already boo.


----------



## Aries (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> Also to anyone who’s hosting and needs a banner, just ask me, if I have the time I’ll happily do it



I'll take one mate please and thank you for Super Smash Bros Ultimate


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2020)

is a said:


> man i wanna see how CR handles JJBA gambling minigames


Unironically giving @Aries ideas


----------



## Santí (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> a reverse SinRaven experience



Sin kept up the ruse for like, ten weeks tops.

Even Mio only kept the ruse going for 5 years.


----------



## Santí (Jul 17, 2020)

@Melodie is probably the only one still trapping people on the internet after a decade.


----------



## Aries (Jul 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Unironically giving @Aries ideas



If my games could be compared to any anime it would be jjba. Jotaries Kujo and his host stand Star @Platinum


----------



## Catamount (Jul 17, 2020)

Have you weebs seen the live-action FMA movie

Is it really as bad and cheap as the trailer looks or worth a shot?


----------



## Santí (Jul 17, 2020)

Catamount said:


> Have you weebs seen the live-action FMA movie
> 
> Is it really as bad and cheap as the trailer looks or worth a shot?



Yes. It actually wasn't awful, and the CG looked really clean.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 17, 2020)

is a said:


> And they were both my games...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Silencer I forgot as the actual full silencer role hasn't been used in forever on NF, just the vote silence version. The full silencer is definitely in the top 5 worst.

I like lightning rods but they have to be very limited in numbers, shots and scope, either a low % chance to have only certain kinds of abilities be drawn to them or have a limited number of players they effect. Certainly a role that can go very wrong very _fast...*has a PTSD flashback to processing the n1 actions in Favs V*. _

Usurper is fine conceptually, I guess bad implementation can put it up there but not top 5.

By princess roles you mean ones that cause phases to be skipped if they're offed? Yeah those roles can fuck off.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 17, 2020)

Didi said:


> Silencer is without a doubt the worst role and mechanic to ever exist
> 
> I have no words with which to express my pure rage when I played a game here and I was fucking SILENCED FOR MULTIPLE DAYS
> 
> ...


_*has a PTSD flashback to when town!Darth continually silenced me when I was confirmed town in Kingdom Hearts mafia*_

Big middle finger from the past @Darth


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 17, 2020)

Silencer roles are dumb.

But town silencer roles are absolutely idiotic.

There isn't an advantage for town to make other players stop talking. Even if they are mafia. You wanna force the mafia to talk so they can say suspicious things!

(pretty sure I made a silencer role in my first game tho. didn't know better)


----------



## Catamount (Jul 17, 2020)

Santí said:


> Yes. It actually wasn't awful, and the CG looked really clean.


It kinda felt like they tried to manage with little funds, but I will give it a try then, I guess.

Weeb.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 17, 2020)

Why did they have to go beyond just normal blond tho. With that hair color.


----------



## Juan (Jul 17, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Silencer roles are dumb.
> 
> But town silencer roles are absolutely idiotic.
> 
> ...


i had a one-shot silencer on a traitor (he knew who scum was but not viceversa)

and i remember the guy PM'd me "hey X (a scum) is being a dumbfuck, silence him for the phase so he doesn't say more dumb shit"

and i-


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 17, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Silencer roles are dumb.
> 
> But town silencer roles are absolutely idiotic.
> 
> ...



Scum silencer is also dumb at a level of play that is probably above NF’s median it legit just becomes a WIFOM

“This player isn’t posting and didn’t get modkilled or replaced. They got silenced? Must be a mafia silencer since thats the only thing that makes sense. Therefore the the player silenced is town“

or

“But maybe the scum silencer silenced his own teammate or even himself assuming we come to the previous conclusion to give them town cred”

just an awful role all around 
For sure #1 WOAT


----------



## Hero (Jul 18, 2020)

Santí said:


> Sin kept up the ruse for like, ten weeks tops.
> 
> Even Mio only kept the ruse going for 5 years.


This makes me think of LB :/


Santí said:


> @Melodie is probably the only one still trapping people on the internet after a decade.


whenever I get the chance, I tell players melodie has a monster cock.


----------



## Didi (Jul 18, 2020)

Hero said:


> This makes me think of LB :/
> whenever I get the chance, I tell players melodie has a monster cock.



no that's @Chloe


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 18, 2020)

I need at least two replacements 

@Rej
@Stelios
@Worm Juice
@Aragorn 
@Katsuargi
@Badalight

If any of you are sick enough fucks to join an almost 10,000 post game already on Night 3 let me know.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 18, 2020)

is a said:


> I need at least two replacements
> 
> @Rej
> @Stelios
> ...



kek

2 drunk
Might even say yes


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 18, 2020)

lol


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 18, 2020)

Stelios said:


> kek
> 
> 2 drunk
> Might even say yes


We should go have some drinks again sometime!


----------



## Badalight (Jul 19, 2020)

is a said:


> I need at least two replacements
> 
> @Rej
> @Stelios
> ...



PUT ME IN COACH

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 19, 2020)

Santí said:


> @Melodie is probably the only one still trapping people on the internet after a decade.


Really?
He is like, zero trapish


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2020)

iwandesu said:


> Really?
> He is like, zero trapish



Okay I need to settle this for my own sanity

@Melodie pronouns?


----------



## Melodie (Jul 19, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Okay I need to settle this for my own sanity
> 
> @Melodie pronouns?


tf. she/her. 

edit: I don't really care much of whatever people refer me I'm just here to play mafia, people that are close to me knows best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2020)

Melodie said:


> tf. she/her.
> 
> edit: I don't really care much of whatever people refer me I'm just here to play mafia, people that are close to me knows best



That's what I thought, and that's how I've always referred to you, but people go back and forth here so I wanted to make sure. 

I'm sorry if you'd rather I hadn't asked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melodie (Jul 19, 2020)

anyway, i want to get into hosting, hopefully hosting something by the end of the year, who volunteers to review my game's design, etc when i get to it through PMs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Laix (Jul 19, 2020)

Melodie said:


> anyway, i want to get into hosting, hopefully hosting something by the end of the year, who volunteers to review my game's design, etc when i get to it through PMs



I’ll be your graphic design slut, queen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 19, 2020)

Melodie said:


> anyway, i want to get into hosting, hopefully hosting something by the end of the year, who volunteers to review my game's design, etc when i get to it through PMs



You can send it to me if you want.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2020)

Melodie said:


> anyway, i want to get into hosting, hopefully hosting something by the end of the year, who volunteers to review my game's design, etc when i get to it through PMs



I'd offer to help, but I'd rather play it tbh, and besides DDL is better at game balancing than I am so I think you should ask him.


----------



## Laix (Jul 19, 2020)

Favorites bringing about a resurgence. I might post sign ups too


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 19, 2020)

Melodie said:


> tf. she/her.
> 
> edit: I don't really care much of whatever people refer me I'm just here to play mafia, people that are close to me knows best


Wat?
I'm sorry lol


----------



## Aries (Jul 19, 2020)

If you think everyone is a guy you can never be trapped

Check mate atheists


----------



## Natalija (Jul 19, 2020)

Aries said:


> If you think everyone is a guy you can never be trapped
> 
> Check mate atheists


Ugh, is that why everyone just calls me a he at first


----------



## JoJo (Jul 19, 2020)

Post time stamped nudes in my pm box or I’m just gonna assume you’re male


----------



## Aries (Jul 19, 2020)

Natalija said:


> Ugh, is that why everyone just calls me a he at first



Exactly dude


----------



## Kingslayer (Jul 19, 2020)

is a said:


> I need at least two replacements
> 
> @Rej
> @Stelios
> ...


Add me senpai


----------



## Stelios (Jul 19, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> We should go have some drinks again sometime!



sure let me check my agenda


----------



## Badalight (Jul 19, 2020)

i am slightly tilted no one warned me about favorites signups and I now have to read a novel to catch up

rip


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 19, 2020)

Everyone knows there aren't girls on the internet


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 19, 2020)

IDIOTS


----------



## Laix (Jul 19, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> Everyone knows there aren't girls on the internet



there is they just don't interact with you


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jul 19, 2020)

There are girls on the internet, they just happen to have dicks


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 19, 2020)

Laix said:


> there is they just don't interact with you


----------



## Badalight (Jul 19, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> Everyone knows there aren't girls on the internet



I'm a girl


----------



## Kingslayer (Jul 19, 2020)

Badalight said:


> I'm a girl


You know no one will believe you  in internet , most people think girl hate animes stuff .


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 19, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> You know no one will believe you  in internet , most people think girl hate animes stuff .



yeah girls arent into anime

haha xd


----------



## Tiger (Jul 19, 2020)

Badalight said:


> i am slightly tilted no one warned me about favorites signups and I now have to read a novel to catch up
> 
> rip



You said this last year too. Do you have to be warned you have a birthday coming up every year, too?

"Guys wtf, why did no one tell me about Christmas this year?"


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 19, 2020)

Aries said:


> If you think everyone is a guy you can never be trapped
> 
> Check mate atheists


RT lol


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 19, 2020)

Natalija said:


> Ugh, is that why everyone just calls me a he at first


Wait nataliija is also a female ?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 19, 2020)

I will just begin calling everyone "them"


----------



## Natalija (Jul 19, 2020)

iwandesu said:


> Wait nataliija is also a female ?


YES. HOW COULD YOU HAVE NOT NOTICED, WE PLAYED TOGETHER IN THAT MADNESS FOR HALF A MONTH.


----------



## Laix (Jul 19, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> You know no one will believe you  in internet , most people think girl hate animes stuff .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2020)

Natalija said:


> YES. HOW COULD YOU HAVE NOT NOTICED, WE PLAYED TOGETHER IN THAT MADNESS FOR HALF A MONTH.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 19, 2020)

iwandesu said:


> Wait nataliija is also a female ?



It... kind of looks like a female name?

Like how do you look at an username similar to natalie and imediately assume it's a dude.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 19, 2020)

Badalight said:


> i am slightly tilted no one warned me about favorites signups and I now have to read a novel to catch up
> 
> rip


Bro Favorites sign-ups happen every year, at the latest in early Summer, but lately months in advance. You act like it's a random part of the year short signup period


----------



## Sigismund (Jul 19, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It... kind of looks like a female name?
> 
> Like how do you look at an username similar to natalie and imediately assume it's a dude.



Y-yeah, no one clearly male and not trapping has ever taken the user name Natalie or something similar just because they liked the name

Yeah


----------



## Tiger (Jul 19, 2020)

I mean...if guys weren't so thirsty every time they see a girl on the internet, it wouldn't matter, and a trap would only be someone who goes out of their way to deceive.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 19, 2020)

the only traps i hate are mimics in dark souls
fuck those guys


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 19, 2020)

Sigismund said:


> Y-yeah, no one clearly male and not trapping has ever taken the user name Natalie or something similar just because they liked the name
> 
> Yeah



I mean I'm not saying you shouldn't expect some people to be traps, but you shouldn't act surprised that a person with a female name turned out to be... female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2020)

Not this fucking discussion again.....


----------



## Laix (Jul 19, 2020)

Did anyone here actually genuinely think I was a girl cause...


----------



## Natalija (Jul 19, 2020)

Sigismund said:


> Y-yeah, no one clearly male and not trapping has ever taken the user name Natalie or something similar just because they liked the name
> 
> Yeah


I understand the struggles, but guys please, this is my real life name


----------



## Natalija (Jul 19, 2020)

Laix said:


> Did anyone here actually genuinely think I was a girl cause...


I thought you were a girl for a while


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2020)

Natalija said:


> I understand the struggles, but guys please, this is my real life name



I’m gonna need some photo ID as proof.


----------



## Natalija (Jul 19, 2020)

Elistren said:


> I’m gonna need some photo ID as proof.


It wouldn't even matter because my ID is in Cyrillic, you'll just have to trust me that I don't have a dick


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 19, 2020)

Laix said:


> Did anyone here actually genuinely think I was a girl cause...



I did not 

I was wrong about @Hayumi though


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 19, 2020)

Natalija said:


> YES. HOW COULD YOU HAVE NOT NOTICED, WE PLAYED TOGETHER IN THAT MADNESS FOR HALF A MONTH.


After laix and shizune I just assume everyone is a male until they tell me


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 19, 2020)

Laix said:


> Did anyone here actually genuinely think I was a girl cause...


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 19, 2020)

@iwandesu curious, you know ima girl?


----------



## Badalight (Jul 19, 2020)

Tiger said:


> You said this last year too. Do you have to be warned you have a birthday coming up every year, too?
> 
> "Guys wtf, why did no one tell me about Christmas this year?"



eww you remembered what I said a year ago? That's creepy.



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Bro Favorites sign-ups happen every year, at the latest in early Summer, but lately months in advance. You act like it's a random part of the year short signup period



Have I even played in the last 3 years. I don't remember. I pretty much haven't used NF in the last 3 years.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 19, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> @iwandesu curious, you know ima girl?


Yes but only because I hosted a bunch of games where you were a player


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 19, 2020)

I think I learned you were a girl maybe on like OBD favorites III or something ?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 19, 2020)

Yeah was prolly in one of the OBD games, iirc i had the David role


----------



## Aries (Jul 19, 2020)

I only think your a girl if i need to fill in a part for my edits


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 19, 2020)

being a girl on an internet forum isn't so bad compare to playing a game where voice comms is a thing  been hating that recently


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 19, 2020)

glad league doesn't have voice


----------



## Laix (Jul 19, 2020)

Natalija said:


> I thought you were a girl for a while





iwandesu said:


>



I can throw it back like one that’s for sure


----------



## Laix (Jul 19, 2020)

@Elistren yeah dislike it pancake ass hoe


----------



## Badalight (Jul 19, 2020)

I live with my sister and we get doxxed pretty much every week because guys ask her for nudes over xbox live and she says no.


----------



## Laix (Jul 19, 2020)

Xbox live men are another league of rancid


----------



## Tiger (Jul 19, 2020)

Badalight said:


> eww you remembered what I said a year ago? That's creepy.



I was reading Faves 9 last night lol


----------



## Aries (Jul 19, 2020)

Guys are thirsty. I remember during the end of my hs years this dude wrong number texted me thinking im a girl. I try to be polite and text back. I dont want to lead the dude on so im like you know im a dude right?

Within 30 seconds he sends me a dick pic. I was in total shock! But also quite impressed. Do you know how hard it is? No pun intended to take a good selfie? You got to find the right angle the right amount of light.


----------



## Badalight (Jul 19, 2020)

Tiger said:


> I was reading Faves 9 last night lol



Favorites 10 too slow for you? Gotta fill the void by reading old games?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 19, 2020)

Have a glass of water is what I say.


----------



## Didi (Jul 19, 2020)

Badalight said:


> i am slightly tilted no one warned me about favorites signups and I now have to read a novel to catch up
> 
> rip



>literally every year for the past 10 years there have been signups for favs in the spring

badalight: tf why did no one warn me??


----------



## Badalight (Jul 19, 2020)

Didi said:


> >literally every year for the past 10 years there have been signups for favs in the spring
> 
> badalight: tf why did no one warn me??



look

i need extra help


----------



## Didi (Jul 19, 2020)

Natalija said:


> It wouldn't even matter because my ID is in Cyrillic, you'll just have to trust me that I don't have a dick



I can read cyrillic np


----------



## Magic (Jul 19, 2020)

Badalight said:


> Favorites 10 too slow for you? Gotta fill the void by reading old games?



Bro, I was reading years old bd convos of* you talking about living in Japan. Very cool. Didn't think you were still active.

Hi man.


----------



## Badalight (Jul 19, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Bro, I was reading years old bd convos of* you talking about living in Japan. Very cool. Didn't think you were still active.
> 
> Hi man.



long time no see

I mean, I'm not active, lol. Hence why I missed sign ups. But I'm not dead.


----------



## Magic (Jul 19, 2020)

Badalight said:


> long time no see
> 
> I mean, I'm not active, lol. Hence why I missed sign ups. But I'm not dead.



Are you planning to replace in?


----------



## Badalight (Jul 19, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Are you planning to replace in?



ye I'm a replacement


----------



## JoJo (Jul 19, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> glad league doesn't have voice


me too 

but that's because i dont wanna hear these mouth breathers heave into the mic while they're crying


----------



## Hayumi (Jul 19, 2020)

Laix said:


> I can throw it back like one that’s for sure


Yes ma’ammm. Something else I can fr relate to with you tee hee. Also, anyone who thought you were a girl, has probably been catfished at least twice in their sad lives. I knew you were a sis since I laid eyes on your posts. Same with @Elistren


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 19, 2020)

I don't remember having any doubts about Laix being a dude when I first came here, but I'm generally terrible at realizing this stuff on my own, so chances are I just saw someone calling Laix with male pronouns or something.

And Nitty wasn't as obviously gay when I first came, he was just this dude with a charmander avatar who was really good at playing as scum. Then he vanished for a year so, came back saying some stuff about Nikki Minaj, and the rest is history.


----------



## Natalija (Jul 19, 2020)

Hayumi said:


> Yes ma’ammm. Something else I can fr relate to with you tee hee. Also, anyone who thought you were a girl, has probably been catfished at least twice in their sad lives. I knew you were a sis since I laid eyes on your posts. Same with@Elistren


You're not a girl either??? Hahaha this is news to me, I suck at telling


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 19, 2020)

i am most definitely a petite, bubbly, blonde woman and definitely not a bald, bearded, behemoth of a man


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 19, 2020)

Natalija said:


> You're not a girl either??? Hahaha this is news to me, I suck at telling



see

if you assume no one is a girl youll never be wrong when they arent

big brain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 19, 2020)

Nowadays I'm starting to get the hang of it, but when I was in college I'm pretty sure I couldn't recognize a gay person in front of me unless they attacked me with a rainbow flag.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 20, 2020)

What's the record for most posts in a game? Favs 10 has it now, doesn't it?


----------



## Aries (Jul 20, 2020)

Platinum said:


> What's the record for most posts in a game? Favs 10 has it now, doesn't it?



16000+ for favs 7. It will likely pass it though


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jul 20, 2020)

Early favourites submissions

Mortal Kombat ninjas pack (Scorpion, Subzero, Reptile, Ermac, Rain, Smoke, Noob Saibot, Tremor)
Kim Yo Jong (Kim Jong Un sister)
Squids (Animal)
Conker (Conkers Bad Fur Day)
A guitar (Musical instrument)
Bullet Bill (Super Mario World)


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 20, 2020)

I got a bunch of ideas for submissions for next year myself.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jul 20, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> I got a bunch of ideas for submissions for next year myself.


After game I'm full of ideas but when submission time comes around I draw a blank and check what I posted here for ideas


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 20, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> After game I'm full of ideas but when submission time comes around I draw a blank and check what I posted here for ideas



Genki drama!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 20, 2020)

I'm probably about to burn all my cool ideas on Clash of the Hosts 3 so I guess next year I'll just pick the latest thing I'm into.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 20, 2020)

That said I'm happy I saved Hao Asakura for Favs cuz @iwandesu did such a great job with it. He did almost everything I wanted to do.

I'm less happy that Sin got the role and procceeded to inactifag with it, but at least we got to play around with Zombie Sin.


----------



## Badalight (Jul 20, 2020)

from now on, if there is a cool role madness game like manga mashup or favorites, just shoot me a msg on discord <3

i have tons of free time because covid rip'd my job


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 20, 2020)

Reading that back was hilarious. Making it way into lategame in a game that I didn't even post in has been one of my best plays ever.


----------



## Nataly (Jul 20, 2020)

Any of the hosts interested in MHA inspired game 
I would definitely play in it


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 20, 2020)

Though, I'm sorry for inactifagging that year, of any of the other editions I signed up for. Like moreso than any other game, because with Favorites you also extra let down the player that picked the role and wanted to see it in play.


----------



## Natalija (Jul 20, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Though, I'm sorry for inactifagging that year, of any of the other editions I signed up for. Like moreso than any other game, because with Favorites you also extra let down the player that picked the role and wanted to see it in play.


What's inactifagging?


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 20, 2020)

Natalija said:


> What's inactifagging?


Not showing up to play the game you signed up for


----------



## Natalija (Jul 20, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Not showing up to play the game you signed up for


Eeeeek I would hate doing that. (Unless if there are huge real life problems ofc)


----------



## Badalight (Jul 20, 2020)

like when gos didn't show up to favorite 3 and somehow wasn't modkilled, only to come back and ruin the game?

:'>

rip


----------



## Magic (Jul 20, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm probably about to burn all my cool ideas on Clash of the Hosts 3 so I guess next year I'll just pick the latest thing I'm into.



Was that last year's favs? I'm a big shaman king fan.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 20, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Reading that back was hilarious. Making it way into lategame in a game that I didn't even post in has been one of my best plays ever.



"WHY IS SIN STILL ALIVE?"

Sin: kills 2 more people


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 20, 2020)

Normally when I'm scum in Favs I like to list all abilities in the same post and plan on combos and team stuff.

But it was an iwandesu game so keeping a whole team's worth of abilities in mind is humanly impossible. So we decided each member would just handle their own role.

And so I managed my role and the "zombie sin duties". Was fun to play around with it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 20, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Though, I'm sorry for inactifagging that year, of any of the other editions I signed up for. Like moreso than any other game, because with Favorites you also extra let down the player that picked the role and wanted to see it in play.



That makes it 2 different editions in Favs where you were scum with me, went inactive and I had to carry your ass.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 20, 2020)

Natalija said:


> What's inactifagging?


----------



## Didi (Jul 20, 2020)

ngl me and WAD were so surprised when Hero actually showed up


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 20, 2020)

I just want to go ahead and thank the fact that a bullshit Favorites 9 role used an 'erase kill' which I interpreted literally and made the game a 50 player game instead of 51.

You don't know how bad that was affecting my conditional OCD.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 20, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Any of the hosts interested in MHA inspired game
> I would definitely play in it


White qolf did one
Town lynched scum all days and the serial killer still won


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 20, 2020)

My biggest non-Favs game ever hosted was 41 players.

Because I miscounted the roles and only realized it had 41 and not 40 when the game was almost filled.

I don't have that OCD so I just allowed an extra player in.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 20, 2020)

iwandesu said:


> White qolf did one
> Town lynched scum all days and the serial killer still won


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 20, 2020)

lmao who did you play as 

Stain?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 20, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> lmao who did you play as
> 
> Stain?



yes

i was able to kill or superkill up to 3 players a day if they role revealed
and people were spamming role reveals


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 20, 2020)

White Wolf said:


> _All Might... All Might... why did you go and die? Only  you... only you are allowed to kill me... why... this society is weak, it is crumbling, fake heroes and scumbag villains everywhere. Do you think you can stop me, do you think you can reject my ideals when all you care about is wealth and fame? Fools, fools all of you. It is time for a new era of heroes!! _
> 
> 
> The *Hero Killer, Stain* activated *[Preacher of Justice and Bringer of Death]* on *God, Shota Aizawa*; *Toxic Saiyan, Izuku Midoriya*, and *xenos5, Katsuki Bakugo* thus resulting in...
> ...



nvm it was ULTRA KILLS



my first SK win ever too 

then i won my next SK game too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 20, 2020)

Love when theres roles punishing ppl for claiming


----------



## Nataly (Jul 20, 2020)

Another MHA game would be cool


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 20, 2020)

I just read stain's role that looks fun to play as


----------



## Melodie (Jul 20, 2020)

I wasn't in that game, but I have a thing for reading games I'm not in, and giving commentary....that game was VERY far from being balanced


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 20, 2020)

Oh yeah that MHA game. I was not into that game. Town performed horribly.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 20, 2020)

Melodie said:


> I wasn't in that game, but I have a thing for reading games I'm not in, and giving commentary....that game was VERY far from being balanced



I am ok with non balanced games. If everything is broken then nothing is broken (league motto)


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 20, 2020)

anyone do demon slayer mafia yet ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 20, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> I am ok with non balanced games. If everything is broken then nothing is broken (league motto)


Shut up......


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 20, 2020)

I guess that's more dota than anything


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 20, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> I guess that's more *dota than anything*


G......get out.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 20, 2020)

I am kidding 

I am currently playing ghost of tsushima


----------



## Melodie (Jul 21, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> anyone do demon slayer mafia yet ?


No but very soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 21, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> That makes it 2 different editions in Favs where you were scum with me, went inactive and I had to carry your ass.


I wasnt that inactive in the first Favorites we were a scumteam in! Afaik I made it into endgame as Doflamingo in Faves 4 and posted throughout that game!

Or do I misremember


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 21, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I wasnt that inactive in the first Favorites we were a scumteam in! Afaik I made it into endgame as Doflamingo in Faves 4 and posted throughout that game!
> 
> Or do I misremember


It's been a long time, I remember that you weren't inactive but DDL definitely did the most work on that scumteam.


----------



## Natalija (Jul 21, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I wasnt that inactive in the first Favorites we were a scumteam in! Afaik I made it into endgame as Doflamingo in Faves 4 and posted throughout that game!
> 
> Or do I misremember


You were _Doffy_?? You lucky bastard.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 21, 2020)

Natalija said:


> You were _Doffy_?? You lucky bastard.


I have had the honor of being _Doffy_ twice in games! Always fun to control other people's post/abilities


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 21, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I wasnt that inactive in the first Favorites we were a scumteam in! Afaik I made it into endgame as Doflamingo in Faves 4 and posted throughout that game!
> 
> Or do I misremember



You were active at first but then you said you had to leave and asked me to carry the team.

We both died soon after that, though.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 21, 2020)

Why do people keep misspelling my username as "Elistern"


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 21, 2020)

Which was fav 4


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 21, 2020)

I'm trying to remember my role


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 21, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> I'm trying to remember my role


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 21, 2020)

@Aragorn 
@Katsuargi 
@Worm Juice
@Stelios

Need a replacement please


----------



## Stelios (Jul 21, 2020)

is a said:


> @Aragorn
> @Katsuargi
> @Worm Juice
> @Stelios
> ...



Twe..Twelve thousand replies 

>haven't read a single post of the game

I m not the right replacement fam


----------



## Kingslayer (Jul 21, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Love when theres roles punishing ppl for claiming





is a said:


> @Aragorn
> @Katsuargi
> @Worm Juice
> @Stelios
> ...


Okay


----------



## Worm Juice (Jul 21, 2020)

Let’s go!


----------



## Shizune (Jul 21, 2020)

Does anyone know what the maximum word/character count allowed in an NF post is?


----------



## Didi (Jul 21, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Does anyone know what the maximum word/character count allowed in an NF post is?



.
.
i̶͇͙̩̠͎̣̩͗̾̉̄͌̆͞n̨͖̭̯͇̳̘̄͒͐̽̽͒̋͌͞͡f̡̡͍̰͕̟̩̽̔͌̾͒͡į̶͇̼͖͉̲͓̩̒͂̀͑͑̎͌̚n̵̨̛̜̬̹̎̈́̂̀͘͢͠ͅi̴̧̮͓͈̯̙̹̙̜̝̾͊̽͗͆́͌t̶̨̛̛͕͎͈̲̻̟́̂̏̍̚͞͡e̸͈̗̺̘̰̼͒͒̈͐͊͗̕
.
.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 21, 2020)

So that pseudo-Favorites game I had linked to is now at 51 players. Yeah.

And most of them are veterans from other mafia sites like MU, so it might be somewhat of a high-skill Favorites. Assuming they don't inactifag, because I've never seen so many site newcomers in a single game.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 21, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Does anyone know what the maximum word/character count allowed in an NF post is?



20k characters iirc


----------



## Shizune (Jul 21, 2020)

I think I just finished creating the greatest role I've ever made.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 21, 2020)

@Tiger Why "optimistic"?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 21, 2020)

Elistren said:


> @Tiger Why "optimistic"?



Because you are literally being optimistic about it being your best role.

Sometimes it's not sarcasm lol


----------



## Shizune (Jul 21, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Because you are literally being optimistic about it being your best role.
> 
> Sometimes it's not sarcasm lol



Oh... okay.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 21, 2020)

@SinRaven stop rating my posts "optimistic"


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 21, 2020)

I'll stop if you stop posting


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 21, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> I'm trying to remember my role


You were town and Rak from Tower of God. Not one of my best roles I think, wiki wasn't that helpful.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 21, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> You were town and Rak from Tower of God. Not one of my best roles I think, wiki wasn't that helpful.



How can you fail to understand the greatness of RAK WAITHRAISER?

It's easy to make a role for Rak:

1- He's great.
2- He's the strongest.
3- He's the leader.
4- He's good with lances. <insert roleblock/kill ability>
5- He can freely swap between two sizes. <insert deception/dodging ability>
6- He's the leader. Seriously.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 21, 2020)

That said I haven't made the Rak role for my ToG game but I don't expect it too be one of the hardest tbh. Protagonists tend to have a lot of available moves and powers.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 21, 2020)

This was also back in 2014

I have thought of making a game full of my Favorites "rejects". Mob would easily be top of the list for roles to be redone, since I hadn't read/watched anything of Mob Psycho 100 back in 2014. I have watched both seasons of the anime now and could definitely make an awesome role there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 21, 2020)

Well in case it wasn't obvious my Rak post was like 80% meme. He probably wouldn't make some god tier indie role. He's more like a solid town role with maybe a few basic abilities and a unique one.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 21, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Well in case it wasn't obvious my Rak post was like 80% meme. He probably wouldn't make some god tier indie role. He's more like a solid town role with maybe a few basic abilities and a unique one.


Most characters/concepts that have a good amount to work with can be made into an awesome role with the right host. When I first looked at Don Patch's wiki I struggled making anything good so left it for later, and then inspiration struck on my second try. Many times I have thought I wouldn't be able to make a good role out of a submission only to be proven wrong.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 21, 2020)

Speaking of submission-based games, I'm having a wonderful time working on Members Mafia. Maybe this is egotistical of me, but I chose this theme so that I could flex my muscles as a host, and that's exactly what I'm doing. It's been a long time since I was this excited to host a game. This next month of waiting will be excruciating.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 21, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Speaking of submission-based games, I'm having a wonderful time working on Members Mafia. Maybe this is egotistical of me, but I chose this theme so that I could flex my muscles as a host, and that's exactly what I'm doing. It's been a long time since I was this excited to host a game. This next month of waiting will be excruciating.


Submission based games are the funnest to create but the most taxing to run(and also most rewarding in their own way).


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 21, 2020)

So, talking with some friends from other sites on discord the other day, there was an argument about banning role claiming or not.

And someone gave me a pretty cool idea. What if a host banned character claiming but allowed role claiming?

This way you can't win the game by massclaiming obviously protagonist characters, but you can reveal your abilities to your heart's content if you want, and strategize or gambit openly with roles.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 21, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So, talking with some friends from other sites on discord the other day, there was an argument about banning role claiming or not.
> 
> And someone gave me a pretty cool idea. What if a host banned character claiming but allowed role claiming?
> 
> This way you can't win the game by massclaiming obviously protagonist characters, but you can reveal your abilities to your heart's content if you want, and strategize or gambit openly with roles.



I think trying to ban claiming of any kind is an inelegant and ineffective solution. Players will always find ways to hint, and if you start modkilling players over the slightest perceived hint, then you do more harm than good anyway.

In my opinion, anti-claiming measures need to be part of the game as mechanics or abilities.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2020)

Maybe post silencing abilities aren't so bad after all.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jul 22, 2020)

Just make everyone pick their own flavour, all of the claiming issues become irrelevant.  I'm going to do sandwich mafia and people get to be sandwiches

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 22, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Just make everyone pick their own flavour, all of the claiming issues become irrelevant.  I'm going to do sandwich mafia and people get to be sandwiches



I want to be a monte cristo sandwich

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 22, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Just make everyone pick their own flavour, all of the claiming issues become irrelevant.  I'm going to do sandwich mafia and people get to be sandwiches



I want to be a pop tart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jul 22, 2020)

All sandwiches are welcome in the sandwich game


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jul 22, 2020)

Wait who the fuck says chip butty?


----------



## Didi (Jul 22, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Wait who the fuck says chip butty?



the eternal anglo


----------



## Laix (Jul 22, 2020)

The best sandwich involves someone’s dad


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jul 22, 2020)

It's called a fucking chip sanga


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jul 22, 2020)

Laix said:


> The best sandwich involves someone’s dad


I think we're all old enough now to be making our own sandwiches


----------



## Sigismund (Jul 22, 2020)

Dibs on being a Club sandwich then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2020)

Elistren said:


> I think trying to ban claiming of any kind is an inelegant and ineffective solution. Players will always find ways to hint, and if you start modkilling players over the slightest perceived hint, then you do more harm than good anyway.
> 
> In my opinion, anti-claiming measures need to be part of the game as mechanics or abilities.



Your opinion would have prevented Laix from hosting his Narutofia games.

Not forced him to adapt, prevent him altogether. Since the setup wouldn't be able to have any heroic characters such as Naruto or Sakura as they are easily self-confirmable. We would have to pretty much end Naruto games altogether unless they were special setups like that Jiraya game.

It would also prevent pretty much any setup with obvious heroic characters. Which is like roughly half of the setups I've ever hosted, and the majority of setups in the history of this site.

The issue is that setups based on shounen, with heroic and villanious characters, are unviable if claiming is allowed. Which just happens to be the kind of genre this site might be most interested in. So you are left with either ending the hosting of such setups, or pissing off the 1% of the players who wouldn't sign up to a game just because it disallows claiming.

My Tower of God Game, for example, will definitely disallow claiming in some way, otherwise I may as well give up on hosting it. How can I even write a role befitting of the great RAK WAITHRAISER if the role can break the game by claiming on day 1?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2020)

Making flavor not connected to alignment can work, but in this case you can't make big, thematic roles, which is pretty much the main reason someone has to play mafia on NF. For simpler, more competitive role madness setups it's a viable solution, though.


----------



## Laix (Jul 22, 2020)

I love hosting Narutofia

but trying to manage role hinting is so annoying

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jul 22, 2020)

I did a Garfield Mafia once, Garfield was a fat townie because he's chonkers.  Jon Arbuckle was neighbours with Garfield but also a hidden miller because fuck Jon Arbuckle.  

Mafia was Nermal, the Postman and the Neighbours dog with some nice fakeclaims.

There was Odie, Arlene, Dr Liz and Doc Boy as various townies, also had Lasagne and Garfields bed as roles.  

The indies were the mouse Squeak as survivor and Garfield creator Jim Davis as something

Then I had Mondays with the sole win condition to kill Garfield, had a nasty set of abilities including one that publicly reveals them to be Garfields beloved teddy bear Pooky

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2020)

Laix said:


> I love hosting Narutofia
> 
> but trying to manage role hinting is so annoying



I was trying to see if I could get at least the ability hinting out of the way and only ban the flavor claiming. Instead of that weird hybrid we usually do where cops can say "I have learned X is scum" but not "because I'm a cop".

Anyway, just an idea, I don't know if it's better.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jul 22, 2020)

The Garfield game had the anti claim mechanics built into it, that's how you deal with claiming.  Who wants to go around banning claiming or be interpreting hints as a host?  Fuck that


Having Pooky the thing that Garfield loves the most, even more than lasagne actually be Mondays, the thing that Garfield hates the most is the major plot twist.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jul 22, 2020)

Give them the old 'role claiming is allowed but there may be consequences for doing so' and then let the players find out for themselves what happens


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 22, 2020)

Haven't completely decided on a certain mechanic yet, but it might be near impossible to roleclaim in my upcoming game.

Can't roleclaim if nobody has a role


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2020)

Those consequences tend to be insufficient depending on how strong they are. If it's an extra kill on a claimed player per night, town might still break it by massclaiming day 1. If it's multiple extra kills every cycle, then you get a 3-day game wooo.

I don't want to bother dedicating months to making and hosting that 3-day game tbh.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 22, 2020)

I dont think I've ever seen a mass claim D1, it also goes against the 'code' of many players here, so I don't think you should take possibility into account while designing a game.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Who wants to go around banning claiming or be interpreting hints as a host? Fuck that



I've come to realize that on a sufficient mature community most people just follow the rules and few modkills are necessary, if at all.

And NF has in general been above that level of maturity, mostly.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 22, 2020)

Hell I don't think I've ever seen a (big) game where everyone had roleclaimed early/midgame.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I dont think I've ever seen a mass claim D1, it also goes against the 'code' of many players here, so I don't think you should take possibility into account while designing a game.



There was a time, I think around 2016-2017, where all hosts started allowing claiming in their setups just because "people in the convo thread were saying it was a good thing". So we had about 3-4 consecutive games where town massclaimed day 1 and it ended very fast. I think @WolfPrinceKiba hosted one of those games, so he may remember better.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 22, 2020)

Imagine being anything other than a purist


----------



## Didi (Jul 22, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> Imagine being anything other than a purist



clearly a sub is a sandwich as well


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 22, 2020)

Is a folded pizza a sammich,
Or is it a pie still?
Or a calzone or hot pocket a sammich?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> Imagine being anything other than a purist



Hot dogs are a sandwich.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 22, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Hot dogs are a sandwich.



Only if you separate the bread.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Your opinion would have prevented Laix from hosting his Narutofia games.
> 
> Not forced him to adapt, prevent him altogether. Since the setup wouldn't be able to have any heroic characters such as Naruto or Sakura as they are easily self-confirmable. We would have to pretty much end Naruto games altogether unless they were special setups like that Jiraya game.
> 
> ...



Erm... what?  Laix and I are hosting a Naruto game in September that will allow for role claiming.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Erm... what?  Laix and I are hosting a Naruto game in September that will allow for role claiming.



Well it can't be too similar to previous Narutofia games then.

Day 1 people claim the 20 or so protagonists of the setting and it's GG.


----------



## Hidden (Jul 22, 2020)

Elistren said:


> I think trying to ban claiming of any kind is an inelegant and ineffective solution. Players will always find ways to hint, and if you start modkilling players over the slightest perceived hint, then you do more harm than good anyway.
> 
> In my opinion, anti-claiming measures need to be part of the game as mechanics or abilities.


Coo!! (On Okosan's original site they just almost always had something called a RID Kill (Role-Identity Kill) integrated in some way where if someone (mafia/indy/both) could guess another players role their kill got upgraded on said player or some other benefit)


----------



## Hidden (Jul 22, 2020)

Cooooo! To be entirely fair, though, it wasn't as easy to narrow roles down on his original site since night kill flips were always hidden, and Okosan can't actually remember if mafia were told said flips. It's been a long time since he played there)


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2020)

I just see role hints/claims as part of game balancing. In setups where the town can use claims to their advantage, like the Naruto games DDL mentioned, then I count that toward the town's overall strength and make the mafia/indies stronger to compensate. In setups where role claims don't matter as much, like in Members Mafia, then the town gets more leeway in terms of what kinds of abilities they can have.

And game balancing is the most challenging part of hosting games.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2020)

While we're on the subject, I want to add that we as hosts really appreciate players like Okosan who try to avoid role claiming. I try to do the same thing, but when you've got a game thread full of people pressuring you, it can be hard not to just claim your role and be done with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2020)

Elistren said:


> I just see role hints/claims as part of game balancing. In setups where the town can use claims to their advantage, like the Naruto games DDL mentioned, then I count that toward the town's overall strength and make the mafia/indies stronger to compensate. In setups where role claims don't matter as much, like in Members Mafia, then the town gets more leeway in terms of what kinds of abilities they can have.
> 
> And game balancing is the most challenging part of hosting games.



That means you are pushing the game to be more mechanical heavy, though, since you are compensating town's mechanical abuse by bosting mafia's own mechanical play.

Meanwhile a game without claiming can feel like a vanilla in practice. A lot of the games I played had no claiming and they turned into super-focused scumhunting games that played less like role madness than they actually were.


----------



## Natalija (Jul 22, 2020)

I prefer a no claim game. Makes it easier for mafia peeps too. It's frustrating when everyone just drops their roles everywhere. 

It was hard for me to hide my super-vig identity too


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 22, 2020)

Laix said:


> I love hosting Narutofia
> 
> but trying to manage role hinting is so annoying



Host Narutofia or I riot...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 22, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Well it can't be too similar to previous Narutofia games then.
> 
> Day 1 people claim the 20 or so protagonists of the setting and it's GG.



ok but what if the narutofia roles flavors are not alignment indicative (a la favorites)

TENTEN GODFATHER


----------



## Hidden (Jul 22, 2020)

COOO! (Okosan's more role madness-y game he's trying to lead up to in the future is a Danganronpa mafia where theoretically it shouldn't matter if you claim considering anyone could be mafia. But it has the same problems balancing-wise as a cultafia where it can lead to huge swings considering someone kills and becomes bad. Also the fact that you have to account for anyone being mafia in the end role wise.)

Coo! (Also there's the issue where Okosan thinks his skills in running games is consistency in running them and not creativity in making them. Hence the two he's done so far being premade setups )


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2020)

I watched the anime before moving to the manga, and I _loved _Tenten. She has a bunch of impressive anime-exclusive feats that, if they were canon, would actually make her one of the strongest characters from her generation. I was so disappointed when I eventually learned more about the differences between the manga and the anime, and that Tenten was considered to have almost no canon feats.


----------



## Didi (Jul 22, 2020)

I've only watched the anime (w/o filler except for that 3 episode random Land of Tea thing) pre-shippuden and read the manga after

and boy

I cannot remember a single thing Tenten did


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2020)

Okosan said:


> Coo! (Also there's the issue where Okosan thinks his skills in running games is consistency in running them and not creativity in making them. Hence the two he's done so far being premade setups )



I think you're being too hard on yourself. Creating role madness setups is a skill that has to be developed over time. If you look back through my earliest games, then you can see I started out very simple, and it took me 3-4 years before I started hosting bigger and more complicated games. You gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Didi (Jul 22, 2020)

though tbf


most females did jackity shit in Naruto, Kishi really didn't use them well unfortunately


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2020)

Didi said:


> I've only watched the anime (w/o filler except for that 3 episode random Land of Tea thing) pre-shippuden and read the manga after
> 
> and boy
> 
> I cannot remember a single thing Tenten did






Tenten's anime feats were so ridiculous and over-the-top, it felt like they were compensating for the manga's neglect of her.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2020)

The clip with part 1 Tenten gooning that grown man and S-rank missing nin with her staff really sends me.  He had the wrong one on that day!!! Tenten was not playing those games.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2020)

There's another anime-only part that I can't find a clip of where some village is being attacked by a _huge _monster, I think it may have actually been one of the Bijuu but I'm not sure, and Tenten single-handedly physically restrains this gigantic beast with a chain and then kills it by throwing a bunch of exploding knives at it.  I'm telling you, before I switched to the manga, I thought Tenten was that chick!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2020)

is a said:


> ok but what if the narutofia roles flavors are not alignment indicative (a la favorites)
> 
> TENTEN GODFATHER



I mean it's not impossible.

But sometimes I just want to make a faction after a cool villain team, yknow?

5 years later and I still remember the fuckery that was the Kaguya faction in Laix's game.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 22, 2020)

Lol I think ive checked that game few years ago, it was memes


----------



## Melodie (Jul 22, 2020)

Elistren said:


> There's another anime-only part that I can't find a clip of where some village is being attacked by a _huge _monster, I think it may have actually been one of the Bijuu but I'm not sure, and Tenten single-handedly physically restrains this gigantic beast with a chain and then kills it by throwing a bunch of exploding knives at it.  I'm telling you, before I switched to the manga, I thought Tenten was that chick!


It was a movie. I forgot the name of it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Lol I think ive checked that game few years ago, it was memes



I didn't even play it. I came here for the first time and it was just starting. It made me fall in love with NF mafia instantly.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I didn't even play it. I came here for the first time and it was just starting. It made me fall in love with NF mafia instantly.



Laix's Narutofia games had a _huge _impact on me as well. He and Olivia were the reasons I wanted to start hosting.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2020)

My actual first game was CR's Teen Titans.

Well let's say it's good that Narutofia was my first impression, or I wouldn't be still here.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 22, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I didn't even play it. I came here for the first time and it was just starting. It made me fall in love with NF mafia instantly.



Haha yeah it was really entertaining, iirc I've had to check it 'cause ppl were mentioning soultaker (with naruto role?) killing town like every phase lol, the ending was pretty meme


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 22, 2020)

(My memory might be fuzzy cause I've checked out quite a few games like 2-3 years ago)


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 22, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I mean it's not impossible.
> 
> But sometimes I just want to make a faction after a cool villain team, yknow?
> 
> 5 years later and I still remember the fuckery that was the Kaguya faction in Laix's game.



Ya that was aj as godfather and I was zetsu

Rion was akatsuki and ultrakilled soultaker(Naruto) with a troll box and we got the win from it


----------



## Aries (Jul 22, 2020)

Like plat says people arent going to remember that time so and so caught scum in that one phase in that one game or so and sos performance 5 years ago. But they will remember the iconic moments of games. Everyone here has their own cr game stories to tell but the true winners in a aries game...



Are the friends we made along the way


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 22, 2020)

That was the peak of hidden faction goodness though

Open role game except the kaguya faction wasn't know except for little hints of things


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2020)

Wtf, did you guys know that other sections don't have the "ningen" rating?

I just went into the Battledome section to flame someone for saying that Kurenai would lose to part 1 Naruto and Sasuke, but then I realized I couldn't flame them properly because I can't rate their posts ningen!


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> That was the peak of hidden faction goodness though
> 
> Open role game except the kaguya faction wasn't know except for little hints of things



If the game was open role, but not all the roles were actually shown, then how did nobody notice the disparity between the amount of roles shown and the amount of people playing? Did he makes some extra fake roles to fill in the gap?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 22, 2020)

I think we only have that rating cause of Aries' DB games haha


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 22, 2020)

Elistren said:


> If the game was open role, but not all the roles were actually shown, then how did nobody notice the disparity between the amount of roles shown and the amount of people playing? Did he makes some extra fake roles to fill in the gap?



Yeah like my role was hidden as a mafia role

And by open role I should have said open factions iirc. Roles weren't open but we knew the factions from the start(except kaguya)


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 22, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> Yeah like my role was hidden as a mafia role
> 
> And by open role I should have said open factions iirc. Roles weren't open but we knew the factions from the start(except kaguya)



Like if I or one of the other zetsud died we would flip as red mafia not kaguya faction


----------



## Aries (Jul 22, 2020)

@Santí and @Mio  Zamasu/Goku Black is my greatest roles. The utter despair when they fused and in the 1st dragonball game. I believe that was the 1st time mafia won a cr game which is ironic considering the stuff that happens.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2020)

Didi said:


> I've only watched the anime (w/o filler except for that 3 episode random Land of Tea thing) pre-shippuden and read the manga after
> 
> and boy
> 
> I cannot remember a single thing Tenten did





Didi said:


> though tbf
> 
> 
> most females did jackity shit in Naruto, Kishi really didn't use them well unfortunately



That's because her abilities were: summon any weapon you want, and then use it with near-perfect accuracy.

She's either going to be over-powered or garbage. So Kishi just decided "I'm scared" and never let her do anything.

She should have been excellent at dealing with very large groups of middle-powered enemies, even if she was weak against single, powerful enemies. But she was shown to be strong against exactly no one in particular. Classic chauvinist shonen writing.


----------



## Aries (Jul 22, 2020)

Give bullseye or deadshot tentens abilities and they would be crazy op


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Wtf, did you guys know that other sections don't have the "ningen" rating?
> 
> I just went into the Battledome section to flame someone for saying that Kurenai would lose to part 1 Naruto and Sasuke, but then I realized I couldn't flame them properly because I can't rate their posts ningen!



Some sections have great ratings.

For example, Tier Specialist from Ohara Library is the epitome of ironic mocking of internet nerds.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2020)

Elistren said:


> If the game was open role, but not all the roles were actually shown, then how did nobody notice the disparity between the amount of roles shown and the amount of people playing? Did he makes some extra fake roles to fill in the gap?



People knew there was a number of secret roles but now what they were.

Didn't help that there were multiple black zetsus that only appeared as "black zetsu" in the write-up so they couldn't know there were enough of them for an entire faction. Plus, they appeared as members of the other mafia team in the write-up.


----------



## Didi (Jul 22, 2020)

Whenever I'm outside the Alley, I miss Dumb and Drama ratings

whenever I'm not here, I miss Old ratings, and ningen to a lesser degree


----------



## Melodie (Jul 22, 2020)

We only have Old cuz I campaigned to BM @Jeroen


----------



## Didi (Jul 22, 2020)

I love rating @Jeroen Old


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2020)

Tiger said:


> That's because her abilities were: summon any weapon you want, and then use it with near-perfect accuracy.
> 
> She's either going to be over-powered or garbage. So Kishi just decided "I'm scared" and never let her do anything.
> 
> She should have been excellent at dealing with very large groups of middle-powered enemies, even if she was weak against single, powerful enemies. But she was shown to be strong against exactly no one in particular. Classic chauvinist shonen writing.



I don't think Kishi said "I'm scared," so much as "I just don't care." Kishi has admitted that Tenten was hastily made just to be Lee and Neji's third teammate, and that she didn't get much thought put into her beyond that. Kishi wasn't afraid she would be too effective, he just absolutely did not care about her. Which of course, was mostly because of him being biased toward his male characters.

I always thought the worst victim of that bias was Kurenai. She appeared to be much more interesting than Asuma, but of course Asuma was the one who got a long and intricate story arc, while Kurenai got to go be pregnant. We don't even know what Kurenai's relationships with her students was like.


----------



## Aries (Jul 22, 2020)

Speaking of things other sections have but we dont. Wheres our section banner? Been advocating for one for what seems like years


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2020)

Aries said:


> Speaking of things other sections have but we dont. Wheres our section banner? Been advocating for one for what seems like years



That would be nice. Maybe Laix could make it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2020)

Didi said:


> I love rating @Jeroen Old



Beware. One day Jeroen got annoyed and gave me 100 Old ratings in one day.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2020)

Elistren said:


> I don't think Kishi said "I'm scared," so much as "I just don't care." Kishi has admitted that Tenten was hastily made just to be Lee and Neji's third teammate, and that she didn't get much thought put into her beyond that. Kishi wasn't afraid she would be too effective, he just absolutely did not care about her. Which of course, was mostly because of him being biased toward his male characters.
> 
> I always thought the worst victim of that bias was Kurenai. She appeared to be much more interesting than Asuma, but of course Asuma was the one who got a long and intricate story arc, while Kurenai got to go be pregnant. We don't even know what Kurenai's relationships with her students was like.



Jump Trio Sexism rankings: Naruto > One Piece > Bleach

For all Bleach was shit it was surprisingly progressive with its characters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Jul 22, 2020)

yeah kurenai just got to be 'the pregnant one' out of the three squad captains and pretty much nothing else besides that and 'the widow', even if she got genjutsu foreshadowing before (iirc)
Her boyfriend died and got more than her because of it

kishi literally did nothing with his female characters


----------



## Aries (Jul 22, 2020)

Elistren said:


> That would be nice. Maybe Laix could make it?



That would be good, ill be happy for any banner. I think we can legit have one of the best banners on this site. Atm OL has the best one ive seen


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2020)

Like Kishi didn't even try to hide.

Every single trio was two men and a girl and the girl ALWAYS was left without a fight in the current arc.

Sakura was talented but she was a joke compared to Naruto/Sasuke.

Hinata was just Naruto's love interest.

Ino was cool but Shika and Choji were cooler and got all the fights.

Tenten was... lol.

Kurenai was the one of the masters who never got a fight.

Even in Sasuke's Hebi group or whatever the girl got nothing to do.

Even Konan never got a proper fight.


----------



## Aries (Jul 22, 2020)

The highlight of kurenais character was trying to genjutsu Itachi and it failing right away


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2020)

Didi said:


> yeah kurenai just got to be 'the pregnant one' out of the three squad captains and pretty much nothing else besides that and 'the widow', even if she got genjutsu foreshadowing before (iirc)
> Her boyfriend died and got more than her because of it
> 
> kishi literally did nothing with his female characters



Kurenai didn't just get "genjutsu foreshadowing," she was outright named the best genjutsu user in the entire village.  But all she got to show for it was using 1 B-rank genjutsu. Freaking _Tayuya _got better genjutsu feats than Kurenai did.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 22, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Like Kishi didn't even try to hide.
> 
> Every single trio was two men and a girl and the girl ALWAYS was left without a fight in the current arc.
> 
> ...


Even then, none are worse than Shikamaru's self-insert tangent about women. Modern battle manga are far better when it comes in that department tbh. Ones I'm familiar with anyway.


----------



## Natalija (Jul 22, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Wtf, did you guys know that other sections don't have the "ningen" rating?
> 
> I just went into the Battledome section to flame someone for saying that Kurenai would lose to part 1 Naruto and Sasuke, but then I realized I couldn't flame them properly because I can't rate their posts ningen!


I don't even understand that rating, to be perfectly honest


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2020)

I mean at some point Kishi just forgot genjutsu existed in favor of sharingan spam and DBZ-like powers.

Naruto was good when it was a ninja manga, up until the Shikamaru vs Hidan fight. Then starting from the next fight in the same arc, Naruto vs Kakuzu, it became a protagonist centered manga about spamming superpowers and getting random power ups.


----------



## Sigismund (Jul 22, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Wtf, did you guys know that other sections don't have the "ningen" rating?
> 
> I just went into the Battledome section to flame someone for saying that Kurenai would lose to part 1 Naruto and Sasuke, but then I realized I couldn't flame them properly because I can't rate their posts ningen!


Wait, we have the ningen rating in the OBD, that's been used on such classic members like FEP.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Like Kishi didn't even try to hide.
> 
> Every single trio was two men and a girl and the girl ALWAYS was left without a fight in the current arc.
> 
> ...



I spent the better part of my formative years being _furious _that Choji went on the SRA mission instead of Ino. She was supposed to be the "leader" of their team, and she had a decent amount of hype from the teachers calling her talented, while Choji was supposed to be a louse.

Also, you forgot Tsunade on your list. Tsunade had her moment in the sun, but Kishi still paid her _way _less attention than he did the other two Sannin, and it showed. Tsunade used like three techniques the entire series, while Orochimaru and Jiraiya literally had _pages _of jutsu.

The only time it felt like a female character was portrayed as equal to her male counterparts was with Tayuya. She was arguably the strongest of the Sound 4, and she got just as much panel time as the rest of them. Besides her, I literally cannot think of another example where Kishi let a woman be equal to her male peers.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 22, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I mean it's not impossible.
> 
> But sometimes I just want to make a faction after a cool villain team, yknow?
> 
> 5 years later and I still remember the fuckery that was the Kaguya faction in Laix's game.





Lord Genome said:


> Ya that was aj as godfather and I was zetsu
> 
> Rion was akatsuki and ultrakilled soultaker(Naruto) with a troll box and we got the win from it



Still blows my mind that the game was actually six years ago I believe. And, that I been here close to ten years.


----------



## Aries (Jul 22, 2020)

The end of the pain arc was when series jumped the shark skin. Danzo should have been a bigger deal than he was  considering the build up he had during part 2. Ningen didn't even meet naruto


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2020)

Melodie said:


> Even then, none are worse than Shikamaru's self-insert tangent about women. Modern battle manga are far better when it comes in that department tbh. Ones I'm familiar with anyway.



Yeah stuff like Hero Academia.

Even though it's mostly male centered there are A LOT of females that kick major ass. Just look at the current arc.

Even when they are not kicking ass they are going about how they need to get stronger so they become more than just love interests to the boys (i.e. Ochako).

Unlike Sakura and Hinata which were glorified fantasies for teenage boys.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2020)

Elistren said:


> I spent the better part of my formative years being _furious _that Choji went on the SRA mission instead of Ino. She was supposed to be the "leader" of their team, and she had a decent amount of hype from the teachers calling her talented, while Choji was supposed to be a louse.
> 
> Also, you forgot Tsunade on your list. Tsunade had her moment in the sun, but Kishi still paid her _way _less attention than he did the other two Sannin, and it showed. Tsunade used like three techniques the entire series, while Orochimaru and Jiraiya literally had _pages _of jutsu.
> 
> The only time it felt like a female character was portrayed as equal to her male counterparts was with Tayuya. She was arguably the strongest of the Sound 4, and she got just as much panel time as the rest of them. Besides her, I literally cannot think of another example where Kishi let a woman be equal to her male peers.



The Mizukage lady I forget her name. She was a bad bitch.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2020)

@Tiger rating my post about Kurenai being named the strongest genjutsu user in Konoha with "agree," because he remembers the annual Konoha Colosseum argument over whether she should be made playable or not, and the answer was always "no" because her hype too heavily outweighed her feats.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2020)

Tiger said:


> The Mizukage lady I forget her name. She was a bad bitch.



Oh sure, you're right. Mei Terumi. Okay, her and Tayuya, the only two times in the entire manga that a woman was truly made to be the equal of her male peers.


----------



## Santí (Jul 22, 2020)

Aries said:


> @Santí and @Mio  Zamasu/Goku Black is my greatest roles. The utter despair when they fused and in the 1st dragonball game. I believe that was the 1st time mafia won a cr game which is ironic considering the stuff that happens.



Many tried to fill the shoes left behind in the sequel Dragonball games.

None succeeded.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Yeah stuff like Hero Academia.
> 
> Even though it's mostly male centered there are A LOT of females that kick major ass. Just look at the current arc.
> 
> ...



My wife and I enjoy MHA a great deal. I could *maybe* even convince her to play a game if it was small-mid sized and about that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2020)

Fun fact.

I've never finished reading Naruto.

I stopped right before the Obito reveal in the war arc to take a "break".

That "break" is 7 years and counting.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2020)

I didn't finish reading either. My wife wanted to watch til the end, though. And we even started Boruto out of boredom. At first, it was cool to see all the characters and their various kids...but that is _not _worth watching. I expected it to be fanfiction...but not that tilted.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2020)

Tiger said:


> My wife and I enjoy MHA a great deal. I could *maybe* even convince her to play a game if it was small-mid sized and about that.



I could host, it's been a while since WW made his.

There are 1 or 2 games I wanna host first, but add that to 2021 maybe.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 22, 2020)

Wait people actually believe Kureni is the strongest genjutsu user in Konoha? You can't be serious!?


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Fun fact.
> 
> I've never finished reading Naruto.
> 
> ...



I read it weekly right up until the chapter where Kabuto or whoever it was started raising a bunch of old characters to be used as fodder, and then I stopped and never went back.

When any series starts bringing back old characters for fanservice, then it's done, and it's probably been done for awhile.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> Wait people actually believe Kureni is the strongest genjutsu user in Konoha? You can't be serious!?



That's what Kishi said about her in part 1.

Then in part 2 Kakashi started casually using space-time warping jutsu, so who knows by that point.

But part 1 is only part that's canon in my heart anyways.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> Wait people actually believe Kureni is the strongest genjutsu user in Konoha? You can't be serious!?



Name a better one with Itachi gone, Sasuke a child, and no one knowing what Danzo could do?

Unless you mean Kakashi, and then yeah-- as Nitty said, he pulled unknown stuff out of his shitty eye.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2020)

RIP me for almost getting into an argument with Rion about sharingan being the worst part of the series.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2020)

Fun fact I'm reading Tower of God and the main character can instantly learn any move whenever he is attacked by it.

The other day I was thinking "damn, how cool is it that he can use ANY technique"

But then I remember that Kishi did it first with Kakashi, aka "I know 1000 jutsus".

But Kakashi's copy ability was always criminally underused so the ToG's main feels much cooler to me.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2020)

Eyes aside, Kurenai was stated as being the village's top genjutsu expert. It was a stated fact.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 22, 2020)

To be fair, and like no one take offense to this. Despite the fact Kakashi couldn't really do genjutsu with the Sharingan well due to it not being his bloodline but anyone having a Sharingan trumps most genjutsu users. You do realize people who have the Sharingan implanted are very limited in it's abilities. 

This is just my outlook, but even Danzo being implanted with an Sharingan he couldn't fully harness it's abilities. And, the only reason Kakashi was allowed to do time-space shit (which isn't genjutsu btw) was due to storyline reasons. Technically, she would be the best in theory of part one. But, compared to the bloodline she would pale in comparison. Let's be realistic Kishi sometimes would forget his own power scales. lol


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2020)

Tiger said:


> RIP me for almost getting into an argument with Rion about sharingan being the worst part of the series.



The Sharingan started out _so _cool in the beginning. Kakashi vs Zabuza is one of the best fights in the series.

And then the Sharingan started warping space-time and summoning demons...


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 22, 2020)

I hated that they allowed non-bloodline members to master Sharingan techs they otherwise wouldn't really know.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 22, 2020)

But, I am also speaking from Naruto roleplay standpoints as well.

So, take what I say with a grain of salt.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 22, 2020)

Imagine having a conversation about Naruto on a Naruto forum in 2020


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 22, 2020)

Tiger said:


> RIP me for almost getting into an argument with Rion about sharingan being the worst part of the series.



I don't think the Sharingan is the worst part of the series though.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2020)

Hot take:

Naruto would have been better without the sharingan. Full stop.

Kakashi would have been cooler if he was just so knowledgeable about jutsu that he could copy handsigns without needing the eye.


----------



## Aries (Jul 22, 2020)

Naruto forgot about wanting to be hokage the entire part 2 until kishi remembered he needed a reason to fight sasuke who just randomly wanted to be hokage at the end


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jul 22, 2020)

Frog wallet


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 22, 2020)

Like honestly, by default Kakashi should have never been able to awaken the Mangekyo, and the eye should have been locked at the three tomoe state actually. But, ya know.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2020)

Agree there.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Hot take:
> 
> Naruto would have been better without the sharingan. Full stop.
> 
> Kakashi would have been cooler if he was just so knowledgeable about jutsu that he could copy handsigns without needing the eye.



I liked the Byakugan vs Sharingan rivalry that was alluded to in part 1. I always preferred the Byakugan, though.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2020)

Aries said:


> Naruto forgot about wanting to be hokage the entire part 2 until kishi remembered he needed a reason to fight sasuke who just randomly wanted to be hokage at the end



Naruto wanting to be hokage never made sense to his character though.

It was just a thing he kept saying for some reason.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 22, 2020)

Kakashi wouldn't have been able to copy without the Sharingan, that was his baseline power as with anyone who would receive the implant could copy Jutsu. That would be the extent of their abilities unless an full blooded Uchiha was to impart techs to them. But, with them basically being dead I don't see a world where Sasuke or Itachi would teach non-uchiha.

Which in actuality, they would be killed for having the eye implanted. Honestly.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2020)

Sharingan could have worked standalone but Mangekyo is where it went downhill. It was never going to be a ninja manga again with Itachi being able to one-shot Kakashi by just looking at him.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2020)

I'll just say I didn't much care for any eye jutsu. Especially the reliance on it as the be-all end-all. It shouldn't have been more powerful in scale than any other route.

Cheapened the series for me.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 22, 2020)

I should make that sound better.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Naruto wanting to be hokage never made sense to his character though.
> 
> It was just a thing he kept saying for some reason.



Oh I don't think I agree. He was a social outcast, and for a long time he didn't know why. To him, being made the Hokage represented finally feeling accepted and loved by the village. It was really just about him trying to overcome his loneliness.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 22, 2020)

A Sharingan could be defeated by an non-Sharingan user, just the anime/manga did overpower it.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2020)

Tiger said:


> I'll just say I didn't much care for any eye jutsu. Especially the reliance on it as the be-all end-all. It shouldn't have been more powerful in scale than any other route.
> 
> Cheapened the series for me.



You didn't even like the Byakugan?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 22, 2020)

Like Danzo stealing Shishu eye, he shouldn't have ever been able to use the Mangekyo or it's eye powers. That did annoy me.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 22, 2020)

I still have to catch up with MHA (again) I'm prolly one or two arcs behind


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Oh I don't think I agree. He was a social outcast, and for a long time he didn't know why. To him, being made the Hokage represented finally feeling accepted and loved by the village. It was really just about him trying to overcome his loneliness.



Makes sense, but I don't think that was developed well enough. It was just abandoned halfway in part 1.

Compare to One Piece where the "I wanna be pirate king" aligns perfectly with the main plot almost 1000 chapters in.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> I still have to catch up with MHA (again) I'm prolly one or two arcs behind



Keep going. The current arc is... something.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 22, 2020)

Though realistically, blood transfusion of Uchiha blood could work..but I'm just going off on my ideal meta and blah blah none of it's canon. But, what the hell. I never talk about Naruto on here. What am I doing!?


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Makes sense, but I don't think that was developed well enough. It was just abandoned halfway in part 1.
> 
> Compare to One Piece where the "I wanna be pirate king" aligns perfectly with the main plot almost 1000 chapters in.



How do you figure that the "pirate king" goal makes more sense than the "hokage" goal?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2020)

Elistren said:


> You didn't even like the Byakugan?



I wasn't a fan of any eye jutsu taking precedence like they did.

Sharingan, Byakugan, Rinnegan, etc. Bored me greatly.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2020)

Elistren said:


> How do you figure that the "pirate king" goal makes more sense than the "hokage" goal?



Because the entire plot is a huge competition to become PK, the main villains either wanna be PK or can only be defeated by whoever becomes PK, even the world map is drawn to be a PK competition.

Naruto eventually became about protecting his friends or whatever and the Hokage thing was pushed to the sideways. The main story was never about Naruto becoming Hokage, it was about war and friendship and stuff, with the Hokage thing being a distant dream.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2020)

Elistren said:


> How do you figure that the "pirate king" goal makes more sense than the "hokage" goal?



If you believe that Naruto stopped caring about being Hokage for a while, then this is obvious. If you don't believe that, then they're no different.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2020)

Tiger said:


> I wasn't a fan of any eye jutsu taking precedence like they did.
> 
> Sharingan, Byakugan, Rinnegan, etc. Bored me greatly.



Rinnegan? What's that?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Rinnegan? What's that?



Something that was infinitely more powerful than sharingan until the only guy who had it lost to Naruto and then next arc sharingan got yet another new form and passed it again.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Because the entire plot is a huge competition to become PK, the main villains either wanna be PK or can only be defeated by whoever becomes PK, even the world map is drawn to be a PK competition.
> 
> Naruto eventually became about protecting his friends or whatever and the Hokage thing was pushed to the sideways. The main story was never about Naruto becoming Hokage, it was about war and friendship and stuff, with the Hokage thing being a distant dream.



I get what you're saying, but I also think you're overhyping it a little bit. The Pirate King goal is barely even a tangible one. At least Hokage is an actual office, and the series did conclude with Naruto becoming Hokage.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2020)

I am not watching a 30 minute video about One Piece.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2020)

Elistren said:


> I get what you're saying, but I also think you're overhyping it a little bit. The Pirate King goal is barely even a tangible one. At least Hokage is an actual office, and the series did conclude with Naruto becoming Hokage.



17 years from now, One Piece will also conclude with Luffy being Pirate King.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2020)

Tiger said:


> 17 years from now, One Piece will also conclude with Luffy being Pirate King.



Back when I read that manga, the prevailing theory was that Luffy would die before the end.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2020)

Elistren said:


> I get what you're saying, but I also think you're overhyping it a little bit. The Pirate King goal is barely even a tangible one. At least Hokage is an actual office, and the series did conclude with Naruto becoming Hokage.



Far from that. The PK goal involves collecting a set of 4 objects in order to learn the coordinates of the last island, and those objects are currently in hand of the strongest pirates who are competing for the title. So you must defeat them and then get to that island. Nobody knows what the One Piece is either, but it has been hinted to be the key to resolve a conflict that stated 900 years ago and to take the world government down. The entire cast and plot is structured around their relationship to that PK competition, and whether they are in it (the pirates) or trying to stop it (the government).


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2020)

Naruto excels at providing templates for fans to write fanfiction, roleplay, play games, make tournaments, etc.

It isn't comparable quality-wise or in its writing to a lot of newer anime, or even OP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 22, 2020)

Melodie said:


> Even then, none are worse than Shikamaru's self-insert tangent about women. Modern battle manga are far better when it comes in that department tbh. Ones I'm familiar with anyway.



They have gotten better but there's still some issues with mainstream shounen manga and anime. People do bring up MHA and I like MHA but they still sideline their female characters for the most part. Not as bad as Naruto though but the main cast is usually just Deku, Todoroki, and Bakugou.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 22, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Keep going. The current arc is... something.



Might actually try to catch up soon since ToG is on break anyways and Solo Leveling season 2 hasnt started yet either


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2020)

Elistren said:


> I am not watching a 30 minute video about One Piece.



I mean I just explained it in small posts you don't have to watch any videos if you don't want to. It's just for curiosity's sake.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 22, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Might actually try to catch up soon since ToG is on break anyways and Solo Leveling season 2 hasnt started yet either



Soon doe for Solo Leveling


----------



## Aries (Jul 22, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Naruto wanting to be hokage never made sense to his character though.
> 
> It was just a thing he kept saying for some reason.



It made sense in part 1 where he was treated like a loser who had no skills just luck of having high chakra. The theme was about hard work pays off. Hard work beats natural talent. Naruto represented the fact even with many obstacles stacked against him never giving up on yourself and continuing to go forward would lead him to his goal.

I think that neji fight was when naruto fully developed into the lovable underdog you wanted to root for. He gave destiny the middle finger and proved hard work pays off. I really disliked by part 2 they made naruto ninja jesus. They should have explored more on the kages using akatsuki/ using demons. Pain was the only character who brought up how shitty the villages were. One of the many instances of kishi droppin the ball on the theme/plot because finding sasuke was much more important than world building


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 22, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> Soon doe for Solo Leveling



Legit hyped, thought its gonna continue in 2021, but latest news have been real naisu


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 22, 2020)

Meanwhile HxH still on hiatus


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Naruto excels at providing templates for fans to write fanfiction, roleplay, play games, make tournaments, etc.
> 
> It isn't comparable quality-wise or in its writing to a lot of newer anime, or even OP.



I feel like Naruto and One Piece just had momentum in the opposite direction. Don't forget that One Piece starts out rather poorly, and it takes 90 some-odd chapters to hook many readers.

Naruto started out great, but took a nosedive after part 1.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 22, 2020)

Elistren said:


> How do you figure that the "pirate king" goal makes more sense than the "hokage" goal?



Hokage got power scaled out at the end, Naruto's search for friends got resolved in part 1(when he made friends) and ended up being an overall minor plot ignoring boruto stuff


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 22, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Legit hyped, thought its gonna continue in 2021, but latest news have been real naisu



I did try to follow the light novel but it's something about the art that I really enjoy reading with Solo Leveling


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 22, 2020)

Next solo leveling arc is hype as fk too


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2020)

Guys

Read Burning Effect.

I can't stress that enough.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 22, 2020)

Burning effect is great

I'm surprised it's not more popular


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> Hokage got power scaled out at the end



Not really, Tsunade was still the strongest character at the end.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 22, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> I did try to follow the light novel but it's something about the art that I really enjoy reading with Solo Leveling



Yeah the art is awesome, I had to do a fanart cause I love the knight and dragon so much

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2020)

I watch only. Because I watch with wife and kid. So I miss out on some good stories.

Was very glad to see Tower of God come out on Crunchyroll.

Rising of Shield Hero
Reincarnated as a Slime
Hero Academia
Dr. Stone

^ The ones I'm currently waiting for

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 22, 2020)

The hokage thing could have still worked if you had naruto beliefs be constantly challenged like pain did to him in his arc.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 22, 2020)

Tiger said:


> I watch only. Because I watch with wife and kid. So I miss out on some good stories.
> 
> Was very glad to see Tower of God come out on Crunchyroll.
> 
> ...



God of high school too

Plot is insane at time(like bad) but the animation is amazing


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2020)

Aries said:


> The hokage thing could have still worked if you had naruto beliefs be constantly challenged like pain did to him in his arc.



I don't remember Naruto ever meeting Pein? I just remember Pein attacking the village, and Tsunade defeating him.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 22, 2020)

Aries said:


> The hokage thing could have still worked if you had naruto beliefs be constantly challenged like pain did to him in his arc.



Remmeber when akatsukis original goal was to be a weapons dealer and sell tailed beast nukes


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2020)

I believe Pein's exact words were, "I should have known better than to challenge the legendary Tsunade."


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> God of high school too
> 
> Plot is insane at time(like bad) but the animation is amazing



I prefer the opposite. I'm ok with B grade animation for a better story.

Speaking of new anime, one called Gibiate just popped up. Anyone know if good?


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2020)

Please stop rating my factual and informative posts about the Naruto manga "optimistic."


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jul 22, 2020)

Sum up Naruto in two words


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Sum up Naruto in two words



Women LOST


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 22, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Sum up Naruto in two words



Not worth


----------



## Melodie (Jul 22, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> They have gotten better but there's still some issues with mainstream shounen manga and anime. People do bring up MHA and I like MHA but they still sideline their female characters for the most part. Not as bad as Naruto though but the main cast is usually just Deku, Todoroki, and Bakugou.


For sure, I do think some other current (or relatively recent) battle shounens do it better than MHA too. But yeah it varies. Even when they're not main characters they still get decent showcase/characterization etc (other manga not MHA ).


----------



## Melodie (Jul 22, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Sum up Naruto in two words


Sharingan Gundams


----------



## Aries (Jul 22, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> Remmeber when akatsukis original goal was to be a weapons dealer and sell tailed beast nukes



More reasons why Pain should have been the main villain. He actually had a good backstory and his plan actually made sense. Im not saying i wanted ninja politics in a series about ninjas but i wanted ninja politics explored over genjutsuing the moon and zetsu being ass shoved to explain all the uchiha villainry


----------



## Santí (Jul 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melodie (Jul 22, 2020)

I still think it's so weird it's this story about the underdog main character who is outcast but then it ended up he's super talented, son of hokage and literally Ninja Jesus from a prophecy. A story from hard work > talent ended up saying talent > hardwork for most of it.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 22, 2020)

Tiger said:


> I watch only. Because I watch with wife and kid. So I miss out on some good stories.
> 
> Was very glad to see Tower of God come out on Crunchyroll.
> 
> ...



If you like death game stories then I'd recommend darwin's game. It's on Crunchyroll too


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 22, 2020)

Melodie said:


> I still think it's so weird it's this story about the underdog main character who is outcast but then it ended up he's super talented, son of hokage and literally Ninja Jesus from a prophecy. A story from hard work > talent ended up saying talent > hardwork for most of it.


neji malding


----------



## Aries (Jul 22, 2020)

If only hxh wasnt hiatus x hiatus. Togashi knows how to world build. Man made an arc about politics so good.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> If you like death game stories then I'd recommend darwin's game. It's on Crunchyroll too



Watched that too. Quite good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melodie (Jul 22, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Anyone know if good?


Absolutely not


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2020)

I _know _this man did not just link us a 40 minute video of fanmade Naruto commentary.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2020)

Elistren said:


> I _know _this man did not just link us a 40 minute video of fanmade Naruto commentary.



I mean that's probably less than the sum of all Nikki Minaj material you have linked us to so I don't know what the problem is.


----------



## Aries (Jul 22, 2020)

Man they really did neji dirty. Killed him off like a jobber. Barely interacted with naruto or hinata in part 2 but he was like naruto i give you my blessing to bang my cousin. Kthxbye


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 22, 2020)

Aries said:


> More reasons why Pain should have been the main villain. He actually had a good backstory and his plan actually made sense. Im not saying i wanted ninja politics in a series about ninjas but i wanted ninja politics explored over genjutsuing the moon and zetsu being ass shoved to explain all the uchiha villainry



I with pein won the konoha invasion and the frogs had to save Naruto and teleport him back, and then we get a time skip where akatsuki have their goal done just about(missing some tailed beasts but the nuke arm thing is working) and we get proper time for Naruto to fight prime pein and stuff instead of the crippled Joe we got

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I mean that's probably less than the sum of all Nikki Minaj material you have linked us to so I don't know what the problem is.



I don't know what you mean. I, Elistren, have never posted Nicki Minaj content here.

Maybe you're thinking of that one Nicki Minaj fan who used to be around? What was their name? Shizoon or something...


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 22, 2020)

Aries said:


> Man they really did neji dirty. Killed him off like a jobber. Barely interacted with naruto or hinata in part 2 but he was like naruto i give you my blessing to bang my cousin. Kthxbye


still seething to this day


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2020)

Also, I want you all to know that WPK is flaming me for the Zyra role over Discord right now. It's been 4 years. @Melodie you need to compensate these people for the therapy they will require to get over that game.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jul 22, 2020)

Neji got screwed, ironic.  If his name was Jiku it would also work because he got shafted


----------



## Aries (Jul 22, 2020)

They did team kurenai dirty too. Team Guy and Asuma had an arc where they showed off their skills. Showing some level of improvement. Kurenais group the best trackers naruto could find and they did jack squat their arc. They didnt even track sasuke. If i was naruto i would want a refund


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jul 22, 2020)

Does NF have its own dedicated discord channel? I'm asking for a friend.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 22, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Also, I want you all to know that WPK is flaming me for the Zyra role over Discord right now. It's been 4 years. @Melodie you need to compensate these people for the therapy they will require to get over that game.


Meanwhhile Don Patch is basically like a newly released League of Legends champion.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 22, 2020)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> Does NF have its own dedicated discord channel? I'm asking for a friend.


I believe it's this but it hasn't been active in a while


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 22, 2020)

Melodie said:


> Meanwhhile Don Patch is basically like a newly released League of Legends champion.


can't wait for yasuo's brother to be released

xd


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jul 22, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Also, I want you all to know that WPK is flaming me for the Zyra role over Discord right now. It's been 4 years. @Melodie you need to compensate these people for the therapy they will require to get over that game.


I knew you were in a secret discord together, check and mate


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jul 22, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Fun fact.
> 
> I've never finished reading Naruto.
> 
> ...



I didn't finish watching it. Does that count? I haven't really read much manga. I got to like season 6 or something of Naruto and the final episode was the only canon one left to watch, but there was still all this filler to get from point A to point B. I haven't finished Bleach either. Too much filler


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jul 22, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> I believe it's this but it hasn't been active in a while



yeah, I see


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jul 22, 2020)

but thank you


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jul 22, 2020)

Didi said:


> Whenever I'm outside the Alley, I miss Dumb and Drama ratings
> 
> whenever I'm not here, I miss Old ratings, and ningen to a lesser degree



There's different ratings in different areas of this site?!?!?


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jul 22, 2020)

I feel like I'm out of league being here. Like I just don't talk anime this much or point out story or character flaws that often 

I like a lot of anime openings and endings songs, but um, it also seems as if you guys are talking a different language, but not at the same time.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> I with pein won the konoha invasion and the frogs had to save Naruto and teleport him back, and then we get a time skip where akatsuki have their goal done just about(missing some tailed beasts but the nuke arm thing is working) and we get proper time for Naruto to fight prime pein and stuff instead of the crippled Joe we got



Imo Orochimaru should have never died. He was the manga's best villain by a mile.

When Sasuke killed him that was one of the early signs of jumping the shark.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 22, 2020)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> I feel like I'm out of league being here. Like I just don't talk anime this much or point out story or character flaws that often
> 
> I like a lot of anime openings and endings songs, but um, it also seems as if you guys are talking a different language, but not at the same time.



what anime openings and endings? I've been listening to demon slayer ost lately


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2020)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> Does NF have its own dedicated discord channel? I'm asking for a friend.



Nah we have a bunch of insulated channels where people insult people from other channels.

We do have a semi-official NF Mafia channel that is linked in the first post of this thread but it's pretty much dead.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 22, 2020)

ToG anime has a great opening and ending song, I also like the opening of God of Highschool


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2020)

Also I just noticed the link is expired.

Okay, made a new one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 22, 2020)

Pre-ts one piece openings have also been p naisu


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> I believe it's this but it hasn't been active in a while



-> Is not even the same channel that I linked to when I was staff 

So yeah you can see us having a discord channel is a pipe dream.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2020)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> I feel like I'm out of league being here. Like I just don't talk anime this much or point out story or character flaws that often
> 
> I like a lot of anime openings and endings songs, but um, it also seems as if you guys are talking a different language, but not at the same time.



I'm still into manga/anime but I've certainly reduced the frequency of getting into new things from when I was in uni.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 22, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Imo Orochimaru should have never died. He was the manga's best villain by a mile.
> 
> When Sasuke killed him that was one of the early signs of jumping the shark.



"Died"


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> "Died"



That's when the shark started doing skateboard tricks.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jul 22, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> what anime openings and endings? I've been listening to demon slayer ost lately



I still haven't watched that. I know I need to watch it though. 

Pyscho Pass Season 1: Abnormalize by Ling tosite sigure
Norgami: Hello Sleepwalkers by Goya no Machiawase

RWBY enough said
Fairy Tail is probably the biggest show I've finished. it isn't saying much (oof DBZ and One Piece here's looking at you) but then again I haven't watched the newest Fairy Tail part yet, as it just seemed weird having them all try to get back together or idk 

So lots of Fairy Tail's openings and endings
Gomenne, Watashi. by Shiho Namba/Nanba (I've seen it spelled both ways) idk
Rock City Boy by JAMIL

Black Clover enough said

Toradora's opening pre parade

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melodie (Jul 22, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> what anime openings and endings? I've been listening to demon slayer ost lately


I can't believe they made 400 tracks. Sabito's track I love

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 22, 2020)

@Laix is my favorite host


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jul 22, 2020)

Openings and Endings
My Hero Academia
Attack on Titan

--- various other songs ---
Dare ka, Umi wo by Aimer
Gravity by Maaya Sakamoto
The Garden of Everything by Maaya Sakamoto feat. Steve Conte
Reclimb by ROOKiEZ is PUNK'D
Core Pride by UVERworld
In My World by ROOKiEZ is PUNK'D
Touch Off by UVERworld

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 22, 2020)

Melodie said:


> I can't believe they made 400 tracks. Sabito's track I love



Ya it's insane. I was introduced to Shinobu's and Giyuu's and now I'm listening to all of volume 6


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 22, 2020)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> Openings and Endings
> My Hero Academia
> Attack on Titan
> 
> ...



I don't remember which my hero academia opening this was but it was made by uverworld. That one was probably my favorite so far


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 22, 2020)

Odd Future  I found it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jul 22, 2020)

Easy Breezy - chelmico
Skyclad No Kansokusha - ITO KANAKO
Hacking to the Gate - Kanako Itō
Cosmic Love - Nana Mizuki
Watashi Wa Souzou Suru - Kon Natsumi


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 22, 2020)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> I like a lot of anime openings and endings songs, but um, it also seems as if you guys are talking a different language, but not at the same time.


To make you feel less lost, here's some great openings and endings!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 22, 2020)

Naruto Part 2 in a nutshell:


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 22, 2020)

Melodie said:


> Meanwhhile Don Patch is basically like a newly released League of Legends champion.


Don Patch is an award winning role I'll have you know @Elistren 



Don Patch won against all other roles made in the most active two year span this section has ever seen! Suck it, haters!


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2020)

The Grammys don't mean anything and neither do those ancient mafia awards, WPK...


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2020)

Elistren said:


> The Grammys don't mean anything


Wrong


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 22, 2020)

Elistren said:


> The Grammys don't mean anything and neither do those ancient mafia awards, WPK...


Don Patch be trolling people till this very day! He is a legend, an ICON!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 22, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Naruto excels at providing templates for fans to write fanfiction, roleplay, play games, make tournaments, etc.
> 
> It isn't comparable quality-wise or in its writing to a lot of newer anime, or even OP.


I would say Naruto also is up near the top when it comes to battles, so many amazing fights within the series. The anime definitely propelled them even higher, especially with the best fight in the series :


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 23, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I would say Naruto also is up near the top when it comes to battles, so many amazing fights within the series. The anime definitely propelled them even higher, especially with the best fight in the series :



This is for me. But, I'm also a fan of Obito so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 23, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> This is for me. But, I'm also a fan of Obito so.


I'm apart of the Obito FC so yeah. I get the criticism but just disagree and/or think the positives outweigh the negatives with him.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 23, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I'm apart of the Obito FC so yeah. I get the criticism but just disagree and/or think the positives outweigh the negatives with him.



Hard agree. Though personally I remember I had shared massive fanfic idea where I wanted to redo the entire Naruto series and change how it went. I shared it on here a long time ago and alot of people wanted me to write it. I wanted to do it as a group project with a bunch of people but the dedication that would take I can't do it.

I say that to say: I think Sasuke should have killed Naruto in the end, took revenge on the other Kage, and killed everyone one by one. But, then realized in the end that it wasn't what he envisioned it would really be. At the end, he would still feel the same as he did before. Nothing would have changed, having an epiphany he would have realized the error of his ways, the loneliness, and killed himself.

Yeah.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 23, 2020)

Problem with Obito is Naruto forgave him killing neji etc and called.him. Agreat guy without knowing anything bout him


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 23, 2020)

I think Tobi was fun

Obito wasnt


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 23, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> Problem with Obito is Naruto forgave him killing neji etc and called.him. Agreat guy without knowing anything bout him



Well, I think it wouldn't be any different than him forgiving Pain. I think Naruto forgave him merely on the fact of how people used to treat him as a child. Which honestly as much as people want to criticize the way Naruto was written has given him a soft heart. Thats why I believe it was. And, I think people aren't realizing that Naruto is in tune with himself to know that one change in his path he would have been Obito. I believe its an unwritten truth that is often overlooked.

I also attribute his relationship to Kakashi as another reason. And that Naruto sees Sasuke when he looks at Obito as well.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jul 23, 2020)

I am fine with Obito everything after him however I am just nope on.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 23, 2020)

When you say nope after are you referring to Boruto? Or just what transpired afterwords?


----------



## nfcnorth (Jul 23, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> When you say nope after are you referring to Boruto? Or just what transpired afterwords?


I mean basically everything. Madara (I am one of the few people who was ok with him getting Zetsu'd though), Kaguya, the setup for the Naruto and Sauske fight/the fight itself in the manga, Boruto ect.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 23, 2020)

nfcnorth said:


> I mean basically everything. Madara (I am one of the few people who was ok with him getting Zetsu'd though), Kaguya, the setup for the Naruto and Sauske fight/the fight itself in the manga, Boruto ect.



I get it. I liked the Naruto/Sasuke fight and I believe the whole challenge of Kaguya was fun for me.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jul 23, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> I get it. I liked the Naruto/Sasuke fight and I believe the whole challenge of Kaguya was fun for me.


The naruto/Sauske fight was set up for the entirty of post timeskip naruto and it was obviously rushed the most imo. And my bigger problem was how the fight was setup felt super super forced because of the build up.  They kind of got rid of a lot of the reasons for them to fight during the war arc itself and with there team up.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 23, 2020)

nfcnorth said:


> The naruto/Sauske fight was set up for the entirty of post timeskip naruto and it was obviously rushed the most imo. And my bigger problem was how the fight was setup felt super super forced because of the build up.  They kind of got rid of a lot of the reasons for them to fight during the war arc itself and with there team up.



I think the fight should have went longer and there should have been alot of different shit that happened, I agree.


----------



## Magic (Jul 23, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> I think Tobi was fun
> 
> Obito wasnt


How did he die in the manga again? Been so long....


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 23, 2020)

Nardo is best animu I ever see. Changed my life forever. Am ninja now.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 23, 2020)

RemChu said:


> How did he die in the manga again? Been so long....



Tobi/Obito same person.

And, Kaguya put that black rod thing that makes bodies crumble into ashes.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 23, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> Problem with Obito is Naruto forgave him killing neji etc and called.him. Agreat guy without knowing anything bout him


Yeah that part was laughably stupid, but that's more on Naruto's character and the trope of the saintly Shonen protagonist who has infinite forgiveness in their heart.


----------



## Magic (Jul 23, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> Tobi/Obito same person.
> 
> And, Kaguya put that black rod thing that makes bodies crumble into ashes.



Oh okay, I forgot I dropped the series way before that stuff :x

Everyone and their mother knew tobi is obito before the reveal. 



Lord Genome said:


> Problem with Obito is Naruto forgave him killing neji etc and called.him. Agreat guy without knowing anything bout him


LOL

what a ****** moron.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 23, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Oh okay, I forgot I dropped the series way before that stuff :x
> 
> Everyone and their mother knew tobi is obito before the reveal.



Of course.


----------



## Aries (Jul 23, 2020)

Boruto was made so kishi could make the real love story he wanted to make between naruto and sasuke


----------



## Laix (Jul 23, 2020)

RemChu said:


> @Laix is my favorite host



and you’re my favourite sailor scout


----------



## Laix (Jul 23, 2020)

Since y’all discussing anime, STAN Kuroko!




STAN Kongou!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2020)

Every shonen protag is a momentus retard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 23, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Every shonen protag is a momentus retard


Majority are, but some like Legoshi are lovable idiots.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 23, 2020)

I dont think all shonen protagonists are retarded. @Dragon D. Luffy is definitely the shonen protagonist of this section and he isn't _that_ dumb.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 23, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I dont think all shonen protagonists are retarded. @Dragon D. Luffy is definitely the shonen protagonist of this section and he isn't _that_ dumb.



After I get my own training arc you'll see who is the shounen protagonist!


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 23, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> Well, I think it wouldn't be any different than him forgiving Pain. I think Naruto forgave him merely on the fact of how people used to treat him as a child. Which honestly as much as people want to criticize the way Naruto was written has given him a soft heart. Thats why I believe it was. And, I think people aren't realizing that Naruto is in tune with himself to know that one change in his path he would have been Obito. I believe its an unwritten truth that is often overlooked.
> 
> I also attribute his relationship to Kakashi as another reason. And that Naruto sees Sasuke when he looks at Obito as well.



Forgiving pain was stupid too though


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 23, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> After I get my own training arc you'll see who is the shounen protagonist!


DDL coming back from his training arc, dodging D1 lynches:


----------



## Magic (Jul 23, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse watch it's uh good, short


----------



## Aries (Jul 23, 2020)

Xbox showcase in half in hour


----------



## Tiger (Jul 23, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Every shonen protag is a momentus retard





SinRaven said:


> DDL coming back from his training arc, dodging D1 lynches:



I will always put Luffy head, shoulders, knees, and toes above the vast majority of shonen protagonists.

Yes, it follows a similar formula of "get beaten up", "get stronger and win" with some minor variations-- but Luffy himself has never been a whiny bitch, and he gets angry for the right reasons.

He _is _an idiot, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2020)

I dropped One Piece after it got boring as shit but in theory, I probably agree.


----------



## Didi (Jul 23, 2020)

I knew Luffy was gonna be the GOAT when he immediately said to Coby 'So you're a huge wimp huh? Haha I kinda hate you!'


----------



## Didi (Jul 23, 2020)

also luffy is a giga retard in conventional ways

but he has super high emotional intelligence


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 23, 2020)

Luffy is an alien.

He's not someone you are supposed to identify with. His way of thinking and personality is too different than a normal human. He's not just stupid, he's incapable of caring about certain things normal humans would.

The point of Luffy is to be an anchor for the his crewmates. They are all deeper characters with sad backstories and dreams, and Luffy is the guy who saved them, convinced them to join him on an adventure and who would die to protect them.

There's no depth in Luffy, there is depth in his crewmates, and Luffy is the one who potentializes their depth.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 23, 2020)

Didi said:


> also luffy is a giga retard in conventional ways
> 
> but he has super high emotional intelligence



That's too. Sometimes he just reads the situation better than everyone else.

There's this recent chapter where his crewmates were making an alliance with the Mink tribe and the samurais of Wano to defeat Kaido. Meanwhile, the Momonosuke, the 10 year old kid who is supposed to be their "lord", was just watching in silence.

Luffy then interrupts everyone and says he refuses to join the alliance unless Momo steps up as a leader himself and says he wants to fight to get his throne back. Even though the kid is too young to fight, what matters for Luffy is that he acts like a man and takes responsibility for the alliance he is the leader of. Luffy just realized that an alliance around a leader who does not lead is doomed to fail, andis not one he wants to follow.

Momo understands it, makes a speech about how he's going to avenge his father and defeat Kaido, and becomes the real leader. With just one move, Luffy made another character develop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 23, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Luffy is an alien.
> 
> He's not someone you are supposed to identify with. His way of thinking and personality is too different than a normal human. He's not just stupid, he's incapable of caring about certain things normal humans would.
> 
> ...





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> That's too. Sometimes he just reads the situation better than everyone else.
> 
> There's this recent chapter where his crewmates were making an alliance with the Mink tribe and the samurais of Wano to defeat Kaido. Meanwhile, the Momonosuke, the 10 year old kid who is supposed to be their "lord", was just watching in silence.
> 
> ...


OK Oda


----------



## Darth (Jul 23, 2020)

Didi said:


> also luffy is a giga retard in conventional ways
> 
> but he has super high emotional intelligence


Oh he's super high alright


----------



## Didi (Jul 23, 2020)

Darth said:


> Oh he's super high alright


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Didi (Jul 23, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> That's too. Sometimes he just reads the situation better than everyone else.
> 
> There's this recent chapter where his crewmates were making an alliance with the Mink tribe and the samurais of Wano to defeat Kaido. Meanwhile, the Momonosuke, the 10 year old kid who is supposed to be their "lord", was just watching in silence.
> 
> ...



probably my favourite example of this was Luffy vs Vivi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 23, 2020)

Didi said:


> probably my favourite example of this was Luffy vs Vivi


----------



## Aries (Jul 23, 2020)

Luffy is ruthless nibba. Man actively seeks out ways to destroy people's dreams


----------



## Didi (Jul 23, 2020)

>soulless movie version
smh


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 23, 2020)

Didi said:


> >soulless movie version
> smh



Didn't even know there was a movie version tbh

-> Anime movies


----------



## Kingslayer (Jul 23, 2020)

Luffy is a shounen poster boy , i really dont see him different compared to  Naruto , Natsu , Ichigo etc  they all share same trait  of protecting the friends  it has been commonly used theme now .


----------



## Didi (Jul 23, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Didn't even know there was a movie version tbh
> 
> -> Anime movies



just tried finding the original on yt but could only find it with like indonesian subtitles (SEA for sure)


and yeah I think they've made a ton of the OG arcs into movie specials by now but honestly I think their new style looks less good


----------



## Kingslayer (Jul 23, 2020)

I want to see a hero who is selfish  on his goals and does not care for his friends , i am still searching for that elusive manga . 

PS: Dont recommend Death Note , watched it many times . Light is brilliant .


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 23, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> I want to see a hero who is selfish  on his goals and does not care for his friends , i am still searching for that elusive manga .
> 
> PS: Dont recommend Death Note , watched it many times . Light is brilliant .



Light is the villain tho.

"Hero" implies the character has some degree of selflessness, otherwise they are just the bad guy, and the hero is someone else who must take them down.


----------



## Didi (Jul 23, 2020)

ye, protagonist doesn't mean the same as hero


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 23, 2020)

But maybe you should read/watch Hellsing.

The protagonist (Alucard) is completely selfish, he just happens to be the hero because he is being forced to serve the Hellsing family, and the people he fights against are much worse.

It's a very fun manga. It's like the manga version of a Tarantino movie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 23, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> I want to see a hero who is selfish  on his goals and does not care for his friends , i am still searching for that elusive manga .
> 
> PS: Dont recommend Death Note , watched it many times . Light is brilliant .



Have you read  yet? 

It doesnt really have a hero but more of a villain protagonist, fun read (still ongoing)


----------



## Kingslayer (Jul 23, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Have you read  yet?
> 
> It doesnt really have a hero but more of a villain protagonist, fun read (still ongoing)


No , I ll check that out .


----------



## Darth (Jul 23, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> I want to see a hero who is selfish  on his goals and does not care for his friends , i am still searching for that elusive manga .
> 
> PS: Dont recommend Death Note , watched it many times . Light is brilliant .


MC of Feng Shen Ji is kinda ruthless although he does make emotional attachments. 

I'll try to think of some recommendations for you, I'm sure I've read plenty of manga that fit the bill but honestly nothing comes to mind atm


----------



## JoJo (Jul 23, 2020)

> Oh thank you, that reminds me about the thing I was waiting to say ever since I died!
> 
> @JoJo back on the subject of you maybe being kinder to your fellow players, you're actually the one who antagonized me into using corpse explosion! At first, I wasn't gonna use the ability at all, because when I died Didi told me I probably couldn't win anymore. But then, after I died you kept mocking me and gloating about my defeat (even though you had nothing to do with it), so I decided to try and take revenge on you. When I did that, you said I was "cringey" for trying to spite kill, but you were actually the "cringey" one for taunting me into using it! I was really eager to tell you that in hopes that it might teach you a lesson about not sabotaging yourself by way of your own mouth.



@shizune I can't post in the thread cause thread banned 

I gloated and laughed at you cause you called and repeated attempts at people saying you were cultist to be low-quality tinfoil. This was on top of you actually being scum and telling me I was OMGUSing you and white. That's on top of the fact that you ignored me like the plague after dr. white flipped scum. 

Also, on the subject of me being kinder, I didn't actually mean the insults. Most of the mafia I played is in the alley has the abrasive kind of language, mostly used as a meme. I incorrectly reckoned that similar culture was also present in the mafia section considering the reputation you guys had and people literally spamming stories of flaming each other/inting games. I usually say meanie words in the game to rattle the opponent (mental warfare is a legit strat) and because I 100% mean it as a joke. I overstepped because I don't actually have rapport with most players, but yeah I presumed the thicker skin would ultimately prevail and the humor would have been seen. 

As for the the post game stuff, I'm not insulting out of anger or saltiness (which might be worse, ultimately), any reasons for name calling was separate from that.


----------



## JoJo (Jul 23, 2020)

i mean 

@Elistren


----------



## Shizune (Jul 23, 2020)

JoJo said:


> @shizune I can't post in the thread cause thread banned
> 
> I gloated and laughed at you cause you called and repeated attempts at people saying you were cultist to be low-quality tinfoil. This was on top of you actually being scum and telling me I was OMGUSing you and white. That's on top of the fact that you ignored me like the plague after dr. white flipped scum.
> 
> ...



It's alright Jojo, you might have just chosen the wrong people to try and banter with. I'm not exactly known for having thick skin, after all.  But you should take this as a cautionary tale about pissing the wrong people off while playing mafia. Your jabs at me cost your faction 5-6 deaths that would otherwise have been avoided.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2020)

Standoff probably starts Monday, so sign up if you want to play.


----------



## JoJo (Jul 23, 2020)

Elistren said:


> It's alright Jojo, you might have just chosen the wrong people to try and banter with. I'm not exactly known for having thick skin, after all.  But you should take this as a cautionary tale about pissing the wrong people off while playing mafia. Your jabs at me cost your faction 5-6 deaths that would otherwise have been avoided.


I mean, spite is right. I called it cringe because it was used against me. If i was in your situation and had no way to win, I would just spite kill people who I wanted to kill. I'm not actually not annoyed with your kill on me, It's completely fine. 

But yeah, for future reference, I was just bantering


----------



## Didi (Jul 23, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Standoff probably starts Monday, so sign up if you want to play.



I'm pretty sure I'm gonna get shot before I even sign up this time


----------



## Magic (Jul 23, 2020)

The new golden rule of mafia.

Scrutinize and kill every replacement into a role madness game.

That is the law. Always keep it in mind.


----------



## Magic (Jul 23, 2020)

I'm make a sticky note and just slap it on my desk.


----------



## Magic (Jul 23, 2020)

No leads as town? *✓*
Day 1? Lynch DDL *✓*
Kill all replacements. *✓*
*Kill LG *✓
Kill WPK *✓*
200 IQ play l If town ask for a replacement *✓*


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2020)

TFW you just made an innocent child role, and realize that its better for that curse to never be seen again.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 23, 2020)

im actually interested in playing again for the first time in 2 years


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 23, 2020)

I need a break. I don't think I'm signed up for anything upcoming other than Members I think but if I am, just going to probably chill for the most part.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 23, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> I need a break. I don't think I'm signed up for anything upcoming other than Members I think but if I am, just going to probably chill for the most part.


if you guys need subs for any games im down~


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 23, 2020)

is a said:


> im actually interested in playing again for the first time in 2 years


Right on time for Get Good 3(you signed up for Get Good 2 but didn't play, think you subbed out/unsigned). A rather low power game that has a fair deal of roles, and is focused on skill.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 23, 2020)

RemChu said:


> No leads as town? *✓*
> Day 1? Lynch DDL *✓*
> Kill all replacements. *✓*
> *Kill LG *✓
> ...



Wait why am I bolded


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jul 23, 2020)

If I felt like modding a game over here again, um what's the general size of players that I should be aiming for? 

Also, who should I ask to help co-mod?


----------



## Magic (Jul 23, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> Wait why am I bolded


----------



## Kingslayer (Jul 23, 2020)

Damn what a surprise , shinobi was right . Thanks for the game i guess should have taken that moon thing seriously.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2020)

The post favs glow does wonders. I've actually done quite a bit of work on my 40k game today... only partially inspired by the awesome Dark Tide reveal. Over 2/3rds done with it now.

This is what I was thinking for my big gimmick. Thoughts:


*Miracle Die Mechanic:* Every third death will generate a miracle die for the town, which will be given at random to a player. A D6 will be rolled and the player will generate a one-shot as follows:



+2 vote power for the cycle


One-shot watcher ability


One-shot tracking ability


One-shot roleblock


One-shot bus drive


One-shot kill


*Power from Pain:* Each townie lynched will add one to the power from pain, representing the drukhari’s ability to energize themselves on the suffering of their victims. The chart goes as follows:



One-shot busdrive 


Regain a spent applicable one-shot for an ability.


Take one normal ability from one of your dead faction members, give it to a living member of your faction


Give two extra lives to one of your faction members. 


The faction kill is now always a superkill.


Basically my idea is to try and incorporate the sisters and drukhari mechanics in the game themselves. Sisters gaining slight buffs as they die to fit with the idea of their obsession with martydom, and the drukhari mechanic playing off how they feed on misery to get stronger as the fight goes on. 

I basically balance this by the fact that the drukhari themselves won't be given any sort of way to actually protect themselves from kills, just mitigate them. Since the way they play is supposed to be hyper-aggressive and fragile, they won't have a doctor role on their team.


----------



## Darth (Jul 24, 2020)

Man, looking for good manga where the MC has no emotional attachments is like.. hard. @Aragorn 

Most of the shit I find is straight up killer/gore fantasy trash. 

Maybe check out Holyland and Shamo. Shamo is definitely scummier but Holyland is a treat. 

If you want total absolute scumbag fantasy shit, I hesitate to recommend this but Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi fits the bill.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jul 24, 2020)

Darth said:


> Man, looking for good manga where the MC has no emotional attachments is like.. hard. @Aragorn
> 
> Most of the shit I find is straight up killer/gore fantasy trash.
> 
> ...


I ll check it out.


----------



## Aries (Jul 24, 2020)

Tfw people tried to erase favs 7 from history only for the last 2 favs to be sequels for it. Prime 2013 WPK rolling in his grave to see favs getting turned into a story prop for my edits. Favs 7 was the original avengers. Favs 9 was the Age of Role ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), Favs X was the InfIndie War and now platinums and mines game. EndGame


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jul 24, 2020)

virgin town vs the chad moon


----------



## Didi (Jul 24, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> virgin town vs the chad moon



if only they'd given you some more crack


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jul 24, 2020)

Didi said:


> if only they'd given you some more crack


How did you like my version of the role?


----------



## Didi (Jul 24, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> How did you like my version of the role?



amusing


----------



## Aries (Jul 24, 2020)

Im going to bring back the Mafia Cup. Its time for Team Troll to once again defend their titles against

Team Hope
Team Ego
Team Spite


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jul 24, 2020)

Aries said:


> Im going to bring back the Mafia Cup. Its time for Team Troll to once again defend their titles against
> 
> Team Hope
> Team Ego
> Team Spite


What happened to team balance?


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 24, 2020)

We need a new team: Team Love!


----------



## Sigismund (Jul 24, 2020)

Sin is now the patron of Team Optimistic


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 24, 2020)

Aries said:


> Im going to bring back the Mafia Cup. Its time for Team Troll to once again defend their titles against
> 
> Team Hope
> Team Ego
> Team Spite



We gonna take it again.


----------



## Sigismund (Jul 24, 2020)

Also we runnin same teams as last year where we can?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 24, 2020)

Sigismund said:


> Also we runnin same teams as last year where we can?



It be only right our team defend the cup. 

I be down for that.


----------



## Aries (Jul 24, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> What happened to team balance?



Its never going to be a thing. The fans want team rage/spite back in the ballot


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jul 24, 2020)

Aries said:


> Its never going to be a thing. The fans want team rage/spite back in the ballot


Spite is right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 24, 2020)

Wish i wasnt on mobile to just make this a render only


----------



## Aries (Jul 24, 2020)

Team Troll
Team Hope
Team Spite
Team Ego

I guess with hayumi around Team Love can flourish. Team Love has been vacant since psychic left


----------



## Aries (Jul 24, 2020)

Sigismund said:


> Also we runnin same teams as last year where we can?



If you guys want too. Ill leave up to you guys what team want to be in this year


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 24, 2020)

Yeah Psychic was known for her loving personality


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2020)

LG x Psychic is still the mafia sections OTP imo.

Sypher x Azn is close, but I feel like Psychic's love was a little more mature, you know?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 24, 2020)

Well everyone knows what Team I'm rockin.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 24, 2020)

Platinum said:


> LG x Psychic is still the mafia sections OTP imo.
> 
> Sypher x Azn is close, but I feel like Psychic's love was a little more mature, you know?


Definitely! Its so sad to see LG these days, so lonely and it really affects his mood 

I hope his true love will return soon


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2020)

I know its hard LG, to live in a world where you can't protect Psychic's smile.

But she's never truly gone as long as you keep her in your heart .


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 24, 2020)

Today on Mafia Creek...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 24, 2020)

How do I link posts so the person can access them no matter what their ppp config is?

I learned it once but I forgot.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 24, 2020)

I don't know the story of psychic


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 24, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> How do I link posts so the person can access them no matter what their ppp config is?
> 
> I learned it once but I forgot.



click on the actual post number and copy that link in the lower right corner of said post.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 24, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> click on the actual post number and copy that link in the lower right corner of said post.



Thanks!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> I don't know the story of psychic



I'm sure @Aries has a twenty minute gif or two he can link that will tell you the best love story since Twilight.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 24, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Thanks!


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 24, 2020)

Platinum said:


> I'm sure @Aries has a twenty minute gif or two he can link that will tell you the best love story since Twilight.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 24, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> I don't know the story of psychic


It's a story best left buried in old Mafia FC threads.


----------



## Aries (Jul 24, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> I don't know the story of psychic



_Did you ever hear the Tragedy of Psychic the 23% correct on her psychic reads? No. I thought not. It’s not a story the Lord Genome would tell you. It's a Mafia legend. Psychic was a Love Lord of the Mafia Sith, so powerful and so psychic  she could use her visions to influence the game to save town life... She had such a knowledge of the dark side of scum hunting that she could even keep the ones she cared about from dying. 

"SHe could actually save save people from death?"

 The meme side of the Mafia Force is a pathway to many abilities some consider to be unnatural. 

"What happened to her?"

She fell in love with a man who she couldn't read. Lord Genome... She tried to lynch genome every game together. Only for it to backfire every time. What turned out to be a heated rivalry blossomed into passionate romance... As Genome was about to confess his love in the dayphase he walked in on psychic try to use her 10% accurate psychic visions on another unreadable player....


Alwaysmind! 

Genome felt betrayed and stormed out... Psychic could see alot of things coming... But not the love she developed for genome



_


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2020)

At that point, the only future she could see was one where her arms were wrapped around LG in a delirious passion. She had to have him, by any means necessary.


----------



## Aries (Jul 24, 2020)

Azn x sphyer was like watching a weaboo love story

LG X Psychic was like watching a love story on the lifetime channel

Juan x Hayumi is like watching that fortnite gen think Joker and Harley from suicide squad are relationship goals


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 24, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> It's a story best left buried in old Mafia FC threads.


Thanks for the reminder! Time to


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 24, 2020)

Aries said:


> _Did you ever hear the Tragedy of Psychic the 23% correct on her psychic reads? No. I thought not. It’s not a story the Lord Genome would tell you. It's a Mafia legend. Psychic was a Love Lord of the Mafia Sith, so powerful and so psychic  she could use her visions to influence the game to save town life... She had such a knowledge of the dark side of scum hunting that she could even keep the ones she cared about from dying.
> 
> "SHe could actually save save people from death?"
> 
> ...



I'm laughing at this 

for more than one reasons lmao


----------



## Melodie (Jul 24, 2020)

Manga Mashup 2015 truly created a powerful pairing.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## SinRaven (Jul 24, 2020)

See how grumpy he is without her


----------



## Aries (Jul 24, 2020)

Psychic said:


> WTF, nothing is supposed to stop an ultrakill, this is bullshit level of trolling.





Psychic said:


> yeah im outta here too. Cant even ultrakill LG



Like legit. Her last posts before vanishing is her trying to rekindle that flame they once shared


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 24, 2020)

Wow trying to read iwans write ups legit almost have me a brain aneurysm


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 24, 2020)

Melodie said:


> Manga Mashup 2015 truly created a powerful pairing.



Tempted to read that


----------



## Aries (Jul 24, 2020)

You know most troll games rack up the troll power scale as the phases go by. By the end your like that was bullshit

Iwan games do the opposite. It start off with that was bullshit and it continues on until by the end of it your doing calcs on how strong the final roles were


Iwan the trollforce of power
Laix the trollforce of wisdom
Aries the trollforce of courage


----------



## Shizune (Jul 24, 2020)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> If I felt like modding a game over here again, um what's the general size of players that I should be aiming for?
> 
> Also, who should I ask to help co-mod?



20-30 players is probably the average here.

For a cohost, you could try asking @Dragon D. Luffy, @Ratchet, @WolfPrinceKiba or @Okosan.



Aries said:


> Iwan the trollforce of power
> Laix the trollforce of wisdom
> Aries the trollforce of courage



I'm sorry to tell you, but WAD and Didi have taken your spots as the king troll hosts. You never had a chance, because people _know _to expect troll from your games. WAD and Didi ambushed us when we were least expecting it. The unseen troll is the deadliest.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 24, 2020)

Elistren said:


> 20-30 players is probably the average here.
> 
> For a cohost, you could try asking @Dragon D. Luffy, @Ratchet, @WolfPrinceKiba or @Okosan.
> 
> ...



WAD and Didi are the trollforce of chaos, as is fitting Skull Kid/Majora's Mask:


----------



## Aries (Jul 24, 2020)

Elistren said:


> I'm sorry to tell you, but WAD and Didi have taken your spots as the king troll hosts. You never had a chance, because people _know _to expect troll from your games. WAD and Didi ambushed us when we were least expecting it. The unseen troll is the deadliest.



You know funny thing is I feel like I've heard that phrase said to me a few times now. Different people same story. In 2011 it was Awesome and Legendary Beauty. In 2014/2015 it was Laix, In 2018 it was White Wolf and Iwandesu. All were very fine troll hosts worthy of being my successor it was just by next aries game i was back in my throne. Tho i never got off it.

I feel that this point like my name and trollhost are forever stitched together. You can't think of one without the other. Like plat with hope and Vasto with spite. So while true a unseen troll is a deadly one. A bigger feat is being a trollhost for a decade. Always innovating always changing with the times. That is what being iconic is all about


----------



## Shizune (Jul 24, 2020)

Aries said "I'm the Madonna of troll-hosting, okay? Every now and again there might be a new girl with a cute little troll game, and I will let her shine, but after her cute little performance I'm gonna still be right here."


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2020)

Please don't provoke Aries into wanting to prove his troll status until Favs 11 is done .


----------



## JoJo (Jul 24, 2020)

Aries said:


> Vasto with spite


----------



## JoJo (Jul 24, 2020)

vasto spited didi by signing up and then not playing


----------



## Shizune (Jul 24, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Please don't provoke Aries into wanting to prove his troll status until Favs 11 is done .



I thought you told us you were capable of restraining him?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2020)

Elistren said:


> I thought you told us you were capable of restraining him?



I do not contain Aries, the courtship of hope and troll brings out the best in everyone.


----------



## Aries (Jul 24, 2020)

JoJo said:


> vasto spited didi by signing up and then not playing



You know I just made a edit about vasto exploring his rage/spite. Him as the hulk/bruce banner and didi thunderbolt ross... The NF Cinematic thread is canon to understand nf lore! 



Aries said:


> *The Incredible Void
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since you are here JoJo and part of our community i actually have you in mind when doing Guardians of the GalaxAlley edit episode

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jul 24, 2020)

I don't remember letting Jojo into our community.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2020)

He's a favorites refugee and was given asylum


----------



## Hidden (Jul 25, 2020)

Elistren said:


> 20-30 players is probably the average here.
> 
> For a cohost, you could try asking @Dragon D. Luffy, @Ratchet, @WolfPrinceKiba or @Okosan.


@Owner Of A Lonely Heart Cooo! (Yeah if you're looking for a cohost for a game at some point Okosan is down, but probably only if you're actually looking for someone to help run it and not balance it. Okosan himself is still trying to figure out how to create/balance stuff well )


----------



## Aries (Jul 25, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Please don't provoke Aries into wanting to prove his troll status until Favs 11 is done .



Laughs in super smash bros ultimate


----------



## Aries (Jul 25, 2020)

Expect Super Smash Bros Roles Tuesday. Believe the hype

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hidden (Jul 25, 2020)

COOO! (The feeling when you're playing Celeste and you realize the makers of it hate you and there are golden strawberries on the C sides)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 25, 2020)

Elistren said:


> I don't remember letting Jojo into our community.



@JoJo needs to be drowned.


----------



## JoJo (Jul 25, 2020)

JoJo goes where he pleases


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 25, 2020)

@JoJo you're a part of here don't let those fools say nothing!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 25, 2020)

Okosan said:


> COOO! (The feeling when you're playing Celeste and you realize the makers of it hate you and there are golden strawberries on the C sides)



lol

From what I hear the goldens from C sides are actually the easiest, since the levels are shorter and only the last part is really hard anyway.

The challenge is getting golden on levels like 7A which are huge.

Or Chapter 9. If you can golden Chapter 9, you are not a human.


----------



## Sigismund (Jul 25, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> @JoJo you're a part of here
> There is no escape
> There is no escape
> There is no escape
> ...


----------



## JoJo (Jul 25, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> @JoJo you're a part of here don't let those fools say nothing!


aaaaAAAaaaaahHHHHHhhHHHhhHH


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 25, 2020)

If you don't let them say nothing isn't that letting them say anything


----------



## Shizune (Jul 25, 2020)

So I’m at the gym and I’m listening to Megan Thee Stallion, cuz you know I’m in shape and I’m fit and I’m good looking and whatnot. Anyway, that’s when she utters the lyrics:

_I'ma make him eat me out while I'm watchin' anime
Pussy like a Wild Fox, lookin' for a Sasuke_

What do you all think I should do about this?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 25, 2020)

Elistren said:


> So I’m at the gym and I’m listening to Megan Thee Stallion, cuz you know I’m in shape and I’m fit and I’m good looking and whatnot. Anyway, that’s when she utters the lyrics:
> 
> _I'ma make him eat me out while I'm watchin' anime
> Pussy like a Wild Fox, lookin' for a Sasuke_
> ...



You should probably listen to something different


----------



## Shizune (Jul 25, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> You should probably listen to something different



B-but, it’s a bop...


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 25, 2020)

Elistren said:


> So I’m at the gym and I’m listening to Megan Thee Stallion, cuz you know I’m in shape and I’m fit and I’m good looking and whatnot. Anyway, that’s when she utters the lyrics:
> 
> _I'ma make him eat me out while I'm watchin' anime
> Pussy like a Wild Fox, lookin' for a Sasuke_
> ...


I always knew you wanted a Sasuke


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 25, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> @JoJo you're a part of here don't let those fools say nothing!



Yeah @JoJo .....listen to the guy who keeps going out for those cigarettes.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 25, 2020)

@SinRaven was that one last optimistic before you "hit the road for awhile"?


----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2020)

Aries said:


> Expect Super Smash Bros Roles Tuesday. Believe the hype


Scum team of Nairo, Zero, Cinnpie, Kaitaro and Captain Zack


----------



## Melodie (Jul 25, 2020)

Do you guys usually design a mafia team first or town first? I'd assume you create mafia and then design town for counterplay.


----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2020)

Doom of Valyria I made town first. 
Off the top of my head tend to notice people mentioning making scum teams first.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 25, 2020)

Melodie said:


> Do you guys usually design a mafia team first or town first? I'd assume you create mafia and then design town for counterplay.


Town
Then mafia
Then indy......if needed


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 25, 2020)

Melodie said:


> Do you guys usually design a mafia team first or town first? I'd assume you create mafia and then design town for counterplay.



In my opinion it's mafia who needs to counterplay town's roles tbh.

But sometimes I just have a great idea for a mafia concept so I make all of them at once, then go to the townies. And sometimes I start with the townies. Depends on what I'm most excited about. Same with the indies.

I sort of have a template in my mind of what each team needs anyway so I just follow it as I make a team. I. e. a 5-man mafia team will have one role cop, one godfather, one doctor, one roleblocker and one vote silencer, or something similar to that. And extra abilities depending on flavor.

Either way I'm going to spend a lot of time changing things later on, so I don't mind order too much.


----------



## Aries (Jul 25, 2020)

Town
Then indies
Then Mafia
Then the final 2 Town Roles I use as Aces in the hole


----------



## Ratchet (Jul 25, 2020)

Melodie said:


> Do you guys usually design a mafia team first or town first? I'd assume you create mafia and then design town for counterplay.


Neither, honestly. I tend to build around a few key ideas I had for roles, and then fill in the gaps afterwards. Generally that results in scum being done first because less roles, though.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 25, 2020)

Half the town
Half the mafia
The indies I made the game to support

Wait a year

The other half of the town
The other half of the mafia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 25, 2020)

Yeah sometimes I start making townies, then that one indie I really wanted to make. Then I come up with the scum team and make all of them at once. Then finish the rest of the townies.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 25, 2020)

@Lord Genome 
@Underworld Broker 
@Lurker 
@Alibaba Saluja 
@January 

FUCK YOU!!!! YA MADE ME UAVE TO DO THAT!!!


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 25, 2020)

what happened lol


----------



## January (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 25, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> what happened lol


I had to lock my profile messages


----------



## Lurko (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jul 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Lord Genome
> @Underworld Broker
> @Lurker
> @Alibaba Saluja
> ...


----------



## January (Jul 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> FUCK YOU!!!! YA MADE ME UAVE TO DO THAT!!!






@Lord Genome, your avatar is hilarious, who is the girl?


----------



## Sigismund (Jul 26, 2020)

January said:


> @Lord Genome, your avatar is hilarious, who is the girl?


Fairly certain its Yotsuba Koiwai

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Jul 26, 2020)

January said:


> @Lord Genome, your avatar is hilarious, who is the girl?



>not knowing about the greatest manga to ever exist


----------



## January (Jul 26, 2020)

Didi said:


> >not knowing about the greatest manga to ever exist


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 26, 2020)

Yesterday I was wondering where I was.

@Mickey Mouse's Kuchiyose no jutsu too OP


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 26, 2020)

She's the symbol of 4-chan too.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 26, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> She's the symbol of 4-chan too.



Which is funny cause I never go there


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Yesterday I was wondering where I was.
> 
> @Mickey Mouse's Kuchiyose no jutsu too OP


You think I would let you, @January , and @Lurker walk away clean?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 26, 2020)

January said:


> @Lord Genome, your avatar is hilarious, who is the girl?





Sigismund said:


> Fairly certain its Yotsuba Koiwai


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2020)

Melodie said:


> Do you guys usually design a mafia team first or town first? I'd assume you create mafia and then design town for counterplay.





Ratchet said:


> Neither, honestly. I tend to build around a few key ideas I had for roles, and then fill in the gaps afterwards. Generally that results in scum being done first because less roles, though.



^ What Ratchet said.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You think I would let you, @January , and @Lurker walk away clean?



I was mourning your absence


----------



## Aries (Jul 26, 2020)

Man i scrolled down too quick. I was like whos Alabama Soulja?


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 26, 2020)

Aries said:


> Man i scrolled down too quick. I was like whos Alabama Soulja?



Didn't you used to have a Mu avy?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You think I would let you, @January , and @Lurker walk away clean?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 26, 2020)

Jeez what is with all of you wanting large ass games after playing a large ass game.


----------



## Natalija (Jul 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Jeez what is with all of you wanting large ass games after playing a large ass game.


Masochists.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 26, 2020)

Natalija said:


> Masochists.


.......your in all of them!


----------



## Natalija (Jul 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> .......your in all of them!


Nope!!! I didn't play Faves, nor am I planning to play Super Smash. One crazy huge game by Laix was enough, thank youu


----------



## Magic (Jul 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Jeez what is with all of you wanting large ass games after playing a large ass game.



never enough cock mafia


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 26, 2020)

RemChu said:


> never enough cock mafia



For those who like to slip away for long periods of time.....


----------



## Aries (Jul 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Didn't you used to have a Mu avy?



Probably, its been a while since I changed my avy. Dont remember what i had before this current one


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 26, 2020)

Aries said:


> Probably, its been a while since I changed my avy. Dont remember what i had before this current one


When did you turn into a avy whore?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 26, 2020)

Fuck off @Melodie ......FUCK OFF!!!!!!!


----------



## Melodie (Jul 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Fuck off @Melodie ......FUCK OFF!!!!!!!


Its just a rating.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 26, 2020)

Melodie said:


> Its just a rating.



And fuck you are 2 words. 


Goes double for you @Lord Genome


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jul 26, 2020)

Some kid told me that spitekills isn't good mafia play so I murdered their parents and said "come find me when you are strong enough"


----------



## Kingslayer (Jul 27, 2020)

Hi guys i need 3 more  for signup  in my Time Machine game .

The Game will start after Platinum 's Mexican mafia finishes .


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 27, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> Hi guys i need 3 more  for signup  in my Time Machine game .
> 
> The Game will start after Platinum 's Mexican mafia finishes .



sure put me in


----------



## Natalija (Jul 27, 2020)

Someone should make a Star Wars themed mafia


----------



## Hayumi (Jul 27, 2020)

Natalija said:


> Someone should make a Star Wars themed mafia


Oooop a star wars themed mafia was actually my first ever game here lmao. It was really fun and had around 30+ ish players I believe. I made it to the final 5 as an indie bounty hunter, and havent got a scum role on NF since...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jul 27, 2020)

My sandwich mafia setup is complete

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 27, 2020)

Hayumi said:


> Oooop a star wars themed mafia was actually my first ever game here lmao. It was really fun and had around 30+ ish players I believe. I made it to the final 5 as an indie bounty hunter, and havent got a scum role on NF since...



i spectated that one. It was a really cool set up imo. I thought fang did a good job with the senate mechanic. 

I remember someone claiming to be palpatine in hopes that would save him from a lynch. Palpatine of all people.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Didi (Jul 27, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> i spectated that one. It was a really cool set up imo. I thought fang did a good job with the senate mechanic.
> 
> I remember someone claiming to be palpatine in hopes that would save him from a lynch. Palpatine of all people.



oh fuck I was in this game, I remember that, it was hilarious

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 27, 2020)

Didi said:


> oh fuck I was in this game, I remember that, it was hilarious


oh yeah you were Anakin LOL 

Biggest surprise for me was stelios being town.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Melkor (Jul 27, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> oh yeah you were Anakin LOL
> 
> Biggest surprise for me was stelios being town.



Yes, fun and interesting game, the Senate mechanic and most scum not knowing /having chat with each felt very fresh. I was corrupt senator and mostly had no idea what was going on.


----------



## Hayumi (Jul 27, 2020)

Didi said:


> oh fuck I was in this game, I remember that, it was hilarious


LOL I remember that. I kept trying to convince @Juan and someone else to vote for you or Kira instead of me. One more kill and I would have won.


----------



## Juan (Jul 27, 2020)

Hayumi said:


> LOL I remember that. I kept trying to convince @Juan and someone else to vote for you or Kira instead of me. One more kill and I would have won.


ohhhhh, yeah, i remember that game

i won as a serial killer there


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jul 30, 2020)

Early favourites submissions

Horrible Goose - Untitled Goose Game
The Friendly rating - NF forum
KFC - Restaurant
Gaimon but he joined the Strawhats - OnePiece
Inspector Frank Butterman - Hot Fuzz
Steven Bradbury - Olympic Speed Skater


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 30, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Mitch !!!


----------



## Mitch (Jul 30, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Mitch !!!



Thanks ^.^

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aries (Jul 30, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Mitch


----------



## Mitch (Jul 30, 2020)

Aries said:


> Happy Birthday @Mitch


 you guys are the best!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 30, 2020)

Happy birthday @Mitch ! We haven't met, so I assume you must play in Aries games. Good to have you around in any case.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 30, 2020)

Happy birthday Mitch


----------



## Ratchet (Jul 30, 2020)

Many Happy Returns, Mitch.


----------



## Mitch (Jul 31, 2020)

Thank you all ❤❤❤❤


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2020)

Hope you had a good day @Mitch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mitch (Jul 31, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Hope you had a good day @Mitch


I did and I thank you all for your good wishes.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 31, 2020)

Belated happy birthday, hope you had a great one @Mitch ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 31, 2020)

New Solo Leveling chapter is out btw~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 31, 2020)

pretty naisu start of season 2


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 31, 2020)

There's two chapters out

One hasn't been translated yet


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 31, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> There's two chapters out
> 
> One hasn't been translated yet



WOAH cant wait for that one now


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 31, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> WOAH cant wait for that one now



It's slow but it looks like it's gonna be a fun chapter


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jul 31, 2020)

Is Solo leveling where LG got his avy from?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 31, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> It's slow but it looks like it's gonna be a fun chapter



It was definitely funny  second chapter is out on MangaDex ~


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 31, 2020)

ok it was pretty great


----------



## Aries (Aug 1, 2020)

Smash bros game will begin a hour or 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Aug 2, 2020)

What reading the Cafe is like:


----------



## Ratchet (Aug 2, 2020)

I always forget there are other sections on this site that aren't the Mafia section.


----------



## Sigismund (Aug 2, 2020)

Ratchet said:


> I always forget there are other sections on this site that aren't the Mafia section.


I was on here for 10 years before Aries kiddnapped me for a game got me to leave the OBD section. I was honestly unaware the rest of the site was really active lol


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2020)

Sports bar was the best section of this place for most of my time here.


----------



## Hidden (Aug 2, 2020)

Cooo! (Someone should just host a small/quick game to hold Okosan over while he's waiting to play in Champs )


----------



## Shizune (Aug 2, 2020)

Okosan said:


> Cooo! (Someone should just host a small/quick game to hold Okosan over while he's waiting to play in Champs )



If you want, then you can take my place in the , which starts tomorrow. I'm a little too busy to play mafia right now, so you'd be doing me a favor.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 2, 2020)

Ratchet said:


> I always forget there are other sections on this site that aren't the Mafia section.


Been my position ever since the Konoha Colosseum died.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 2, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Been my position ever since the Konoha Colosseum died.


I miss kc


----------



## Tiger (Aug 2, 2020)

I remember the KC fondly, but I don't miss it.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 3, 2020)

Tiger said:


> I remember the KC fondly, but I don't miss it.


I miss the actual matches sometimes, but more then that I miss that community. It was a very unique little bubble of NF in terms of the personalities. During it's peak years created another level to my engagement with Naruto because there was always new characters/feats/locations/etc. to discuss. 

My years in the KC were my favorite on NF.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 3, 2020)

I should clarify. I enjoyed it while it was happening-- I wouldn't do it now. A major difference in my energy levels and desire for debate.

And yes, the KC was really the only reason I read the manga. So I could be current when talking in the section.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 3, 2020)

Never played in the KC, but had some fun in the Fairy Tail version of it.

Never forget Azeruth wrecking a whole tournament with Duke fucking Everlue lmao.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 3, 2020)

I know a lot of people really enjoyed the Davy Back Tournament for OP, but I always found it did not work nearly as well as the KC. It was a shame, because OP is>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Naruto


----------



## Magic (Aug 3, 2020)

Tiger said:


> I know a lot of people really enjoyed the Davy Back Tournament for OP, but I always found it did not work nearly as well as the KC. It was a shame, because OP is>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Naruto



Kinda the same thing. They both died around the same time. Fun stuff.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2020)

Tiger said:


> I know a lot of people really enjoyed the Davy Back Tournament for OP, but I always found it did not work nearly as well as the KC. It was a shame, because OP is>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Naruto



 Man I remember the energy and the fucks to give for those.  Very fond memories. Right @Soul ?


----------



## Magic (Aug 3, 2020)

Begging for votes. Like a bunch of politicians.

Repping people.

That underlying sentiment of "well he voted for me in a tiebreaker I owe him a vote"

LOL.

Sometimes the strategy wasn't as important, it was about who you knew. Selling the strategy to the voter. Kissing ass. Knowing the popular meta. Appealing to said people who liked the characters you use.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 3, 2020)

I've never been into battledome stuff on the contrary my favorite passtime in NF after mafia is making fun of people who believe in power rankings or outright explaining them why they are full of shit.

Used to be more of the later but now it's mostly the former. Power level addicts are a meme waiting to happen.


----------



## Didi (Aug 3, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I've never been into battledome stuff on the contrary my favorite passtime in NF after mafia is making fun of people who believe in power rankings or outright explaining them why they are full of shit.
> 
> Used to be more of the later but now it's mostly the former. Power level addicts are a meme waiting to happen.




yeah but shanks vs mihawk bro!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magic (Aug 3, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I've never been into battledome stuff on the contrary my favorite passtime in NF after mafia is making fun of people who believe in power rankings or outright explaining them why they are full of shit.
> 
> Used to be more of the later but now it's mostly the former. Power level addicts are a meme waiting to happen.



In general I don't like the battledome stuff either.

But uh the little war games we played in a community was very fun for me. Strategy roleplay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 3, 2020)

Didi said:


> yeah but shanks vs mihawk bro!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 3, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I've never been into battledome stuff on the contrary my favorite passtime in NF after mafia is making fun of people who believe in power rankings or outright explaining them why they are full of shit.
> 
> Used to be more of the later but now it's mostly the former. Power level addicts are a meme waiting to happen.


The Konoha Colosseum was pretty anti power-level bullshit, in large part because we banned hax shit. The users who ran the KC were also just way above your average BD'ers, and not fanboys/girls. Kinjishi, Chainer, Esponer, Suu, etc. I think you would have enjoyed it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 3, 2020)

RemChu said:


> In general I don't like the battledome stuff either.
> 
> But uh the little war games we played in a community was very fun for me. Strategy roleplay.



I'm not one to shit on other people's hobbies which is why I just don't go to the battledome sections.

The problem is that those people go to the non-battledome sections and spread their stuff like it's some kind of tumor. At least half the threads on any given anime subforum is versus threads.

Look at the forum for Tower of God:



It's the same 3 people flooding the section with every battle combination they can think of. It's a 500 chapter manga with loads of interesting things to speculate on, but looking at the forum you'd think it's only about match-ups.

I dunno maybe 14 year old me would have been into this stuff but nowadays I read stories for drama and characters and plot so I'm just not interested in power comparisons.


----------



## Didi (Aug 3, 2020)

I remember hating Esponer, but I don't know if that was justified or teenage me was just upset I couldn't flame people for being retards in the Konoha Library


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 3, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Begging for votes. Like a bunch of politicians.
> 
> Repping people.
> 
> ...


Yeah it was definitely a mix of actual strategy and social skill, a lot like mafia. There's a good deal of overlap between KC'ers and mafia players.


----------



## Didi (Aug 3, 2020)

also if you ban hax shit, how do you do like for instance, any matchup featuring itachi (or most endgame uchiha for that matter)


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 3, 2020)

Didi said:


> I remember hating Esponer, but I don't know if that was justified or teenage me was just upset I couldn't flame people for being retards in the Konoha Library


How could you hate Esponer?


----------



## Magic (Aug 3, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm not one to shit on other people's hobbies which is why I just don't go to the battledome sections.
> 
> The problem is that those people go to the non-battledome sections and spread their stuff like it's some kind of tumor. At least half the threads on any given anime subforum is versus threads.
> 
> ...



Very childish mindset, I agree.

Yeah more interested in satisfying character arcs, mystery, drama and dynamic characters. Getting a cathartic release.




Didi said:


> also if you ban hax shit, how do you do like for instance, any matchup featuring itachi (or most endgame uchiha for that matter)



Like the Itachi we used was a more gimped version. No susasno, no super hax genjutsu. So he was more mid tier compared to everything else.

No amateretsu burning fire shit.

The section kinda died once the series went off the deep end with feats, it was like getting patch notes every week for chapters. At certain point things became DBZ level so no point in using it or playing. When the series popularity died down so did the section.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 3, 2020)

Didi said:


> also if you ban hax shit, how do you do like for instance, any matchup featuring itachi (or most endgame uchiha for that matter)


In the KC, it was team vs team not 1v1, so you do it rather easily(you could do it easy in the BD too). Itachi was 30 points most of the time without MS, sometimes 36. As team point cap was 76, he was a popular part of 30+30+16 and 36+30+10 teams and did fairly well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 3, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I miss the actual matches sometimes, but more then that I miss that community. It was a very unique little bubble of NF in terms of the personalities. During it's peak years created another level to my engagement with Naruto because there was always new characters/feats/locations/etc. to discuss.
> 
> My years in the KC were my favorite on NF.



Edyh, Roku, citan, the one mod I'm blanking on Atlantic storm pre modded and when he was 12


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 3, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> The Konoha Colosseum was pretty anti power-level bullshit, in large part because we banned hax shit. The users who ran the KC were also just way above your average BD'ers, and not fanboys/girls. Kinjishi, Chainer, Esponer, Suu, etc. I think you would have enjoyed it.



Imagine leaving me out when I was there since the second tournament

Sage mode jiraiya was unbanned for a way too long


Didi said:


> I remember hating Esponer, but I don't know if that was justified or teenage me was just upset I couldn't flame people for being retards in the Konoha Library


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 3, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Very childish mindset, I agree.
> 
> Yeah more interested in satisfying character arcs, mystery, drama and dynamic characters. Getting a cathartic release.



And it's not just the flooding of versus threads, it's a lot of negativity too. Those people hate every page of a manga that has things besides fights, and they don't care about intricate plots or drama. So every section or thread for manga/anime in NF is usually full of people bashing the mangaka for daring to make chapters without fights. They want all mangas to exist purely to feed their battledome arguments and they get offended when that doesn't happen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 3, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> Imagine leaving me out when I was there since the second tournament


I was naming just a few of the higher ups that helped shape how the place was run. There are many people I left out like TheOftViewer, Vagrant Tom, Distracted, eDyH, etc. If I start listing more then a few I'll be listing 30+.


----------



## Magic (Aug 3, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm not one to shit on other people's hobbies which is why I just don't go to the battledome sections.
> 
> The problem is that those people go to the non-battledome sections and spread their stuff like it's some kind of tumor. At least half the threads on any given anime subforum is versus threads.
> 
> ...




I clicked on one of the threads.... a mess to read. 

So many spoiler tags lol. 

What the fuck.


----------



## Magic (Aug 3, 2020)

IMAGINE PUTTING MULTIPLE SPOILER TAGS UNDER A SPOILER TAG

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Really triggered. Logging off, too much.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 3, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I was naming just a few of the higher ups that helped shape how the place was run. There are many people I left out like TheOftViewer, Vagrant Tom, Distracted, eDyH, etc. If I start listing more then a few I'll be listing 30+.



Edyh and vagrant Tom were there since the first tournament I think

Distracted I forgot about but he was super og 

There was one other mod who was an og and quit mid 3rd tournament and claimed it was all a research paper to him or smth lmao

Citan was the local catfish who made the super busted cheese comps(and won first tournament cause of it)


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 3, 2020)

I have really fond memories of being in an AIM chat with edyh and citan discussing comps and stuff


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 3, 2020)

RemChu said:


> I clicked on one of the threads.... a mess to read.
> 
> So many spoiler tags lol.
> 
> What the fuck.



OMG who the fuck cares

Maschenny is hot and has a mysterious agenda. That's all that matters imo.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 3, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> Edyh and vagrant Tom were there since the first tournament I think
> 
> Distracted I forgot about but he was super og
> *
> ...


I know who you're talking about but was drawing a blank earlier on the name. Grrblt maybe? Lemme check the KC archive


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 3, 2020)

Sigismund said:


> I was on here for 10 years before Aries kiddnapped me for a game got me to leave the OBD section. I was honestly unaware the rest of the site was really active lol


It is shame because nowadays i basically only mod the obd, rarely post there anymore.
I still like the section tho, i guess i just have too much things to do.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 3, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I've never been into battledome stuff on the contrary my favorite passtime in NF after mafia is making fun of people who believe in power rankings or outright explaining them why they are full of shit.
> 
> Used to be more of the later but now it's mostly the former. Power level addicts are a meme waiting to happen.


Its a silly hobby
Just like playing mafia.
Both may improve or inutilize your argumentation skills.
Both make you look like a manchild to some.
Its a tough life


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 3, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm not one to shit on other people's hobbies which is why I just don't go to the battledome sections.
> 
> The problem is that those people go to the non-battledome sections and spread their stuff like it's some kind of tumor. At least half the threads on any given anime subforum is versus threads.
> 
> ...


Oh, you mean in verse battles ?
Yeah, i always thought those to be silly tbh.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 3, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> I have really fond memories of being in an AIM chat with edyh and citan discussing comps and stuff


IRC chat with Farley and DreadTalon primarily was this for me.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 3, 2020)

Scumdesu said:


> Oh, you mean in verse battles ?
> Yeah, i always thought those to be silly tbh.


I'll have you know I won the only successfully run Naruto Battledome Debate tourney


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2020)

@Dragon D. Luffy 



I tried, but......Tower of God just did not appeal to me.


----------



## Sigismund (Aug 3, 2020)

Scumdesu said:


> It is shame because nowadays i basically only mod the obd, rarely post there anymore.
> I still like the section tho, i guess i just have too much things to do.



To be fair, the section is dead compared to 2008-2012, and the largest I've seen any thread get since then was Dragon Ball Super Feats.

We've had a few newcomers recently, but nowhere near even when DBS was running let alone 08

I still remember when episode 14 dropped, 100 + people viewing the thread , and everyone pinging Endless Mike


----------



## Magic (Aug 3, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> OMG who the fuck cares
> 
> Maschenny is hot and has a mysterious agenda. That's all that matters imo.


Multiple threads on the same character.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 3, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I'll have you know I won the only successfully run Naruto Battledome Debate tourney


Well you guys could actually make real debate i dunno. 
Im an early 2012, aka when the cancerdome was born


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 3, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I know who you're talking about but was drawing a blank earlier on the name. Grrblt maybe? Lemme check the KC archive



nah not grrblt, i think he had a squirrel avatar or smth


----------



## Tiger (Aug 3, 2020)

My T1 team was Zabuza, Kisame and Shikamaru, IIRC.

T2-- Yamato, Kakashi, Naruto

eDyH and I used to chat on messenger nearly everyday about that stuff. 

The place went downhill once it became obvious people were voting for their favorite poster and not because of their team or strategy. I have very little respect for that behavior.

And I'm sorry, but... Shanks would defeat Mihawk 1v1.


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 4, 2020)

Tiger said:


> My T1 team was Zabuza, Kisame and Shikamaru, IIRC.
> 
> T2-- Yamato, Kakashi, Naruto
> 
> ...


My gripe was that certain charcters got no respect for doing even the tiny bit. Yes I get that their lower tiers but no matter what it seemed basically like they were skipped over from doing even the smallest things.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 4, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> nah not grrblt, i think he had a squirrel avatar or smth


Cochise maybe? I don't know, here's the T3 registration thread :


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2020)

My reaction to SinRaven putting me on a spite list.
Also my reaction when being questioned, voted for, or called out in anyway.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 4, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy
> 
> 
> 
> I tried, but......Tower of God just did not appeal to me.



I get it. It's kind of slow tbh.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 4, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Multiple threads on the same character.



I want to discuss what she is planning to do, not where she stands in the tier list. She is that kind of character who is playing all factions at the same time.

Could make a cool indie maybe


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2020)

Tiger said:


> My T1 team was Zabuza, Kisame and Shikamaru, IIRC.
> 
> T2-- Yamato, Kakashi, Naruto
> 
> ...


Gally vs Esponer T3 finals?  The  event that got me posting and logging in regularly .

Before that, I did not care about anything on this site. : o



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I want to discussion what she is planning to do, not where she stands in the tier list. She is that kind of character who is playing all factions at the same time.
> 
> Could make a cool indie maybe



I'm not that far into the series. But yeah more interesting discussion would be where you think the story is going, etc. 

 -_-  
Mind numbing level of fandom. 



@Mickey Mouse

Try the ToG anime. First season is like HxH with no slow build up, fun character interactions and fights. Some of it is funny too.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 4, 2020)

Mad about being on my spite list


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 4, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Cochise maybe? I don't know, here's the T3 registration thread :


.

If risu was a mod at one point then it was him


----------



## Ratchet (Aug 4, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Could make a cool indie maybe


Recently played a ToG Mafia game. She and the Commanders were scum. I was Kallavan. The player who had the Princess role won the game for us despite at one point it being 9v1 in favour of the Town. I don't know ToG, but something tells me it was very fitting for the character.


----------



## Soul (Aug 4, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Man I remember the energy and the fucks to give for those.  Very fond memories. Right @Soul ?



Oh yeah we did play the game for a long time. Too bad I was an edgy teenager with chronic pain, could have done way better later on.



Lord Genome said:


> Imagine leaving me out when I was there since the second tournament
> 
> Sage mode jiraiya was unbanned for a way too long



Well is not like he saw you play a lot. You weren't as active when he was.


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Tiger (Aug 4, 2020)

I think I actually enjoyed building the infrastructure of the KC and theory-crafting team comps more than playing.

(And I meant what I said about Shanks. Fight me.)


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 4, 2020)

Soul said:


> Oh yeah we did play the game for a long time. Too bad I was an edgy teenager with chronic pain, could have done way better later on.
> 
> 
> 
> Well is not like he saw you play a lot. You weren't as active when he was.



Soul!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 4, 2020)

Soul said:


> Well is not like he saw you play a lot. You weren't as active when he was.


He was a top tier lurker even back then

Soul my main man, nice to see ya!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 4, 2020)

Tiger said:


> (And I meant what I said about Shanks. Fight me.)



One of my favorite pastimes in OL is making pro-Shanks or pro-Mihawk comments in semi-trollish ways just to trigger the fanboys.

Plus the guy in my avatar would beat either of them anyway.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 5, 2020)

Ah flame-baiting. I didn't take you for a lowly troll, DDL. Low-hanging fruit rarely tastes as good as you think it will.

To truly get a rise out of any battledome veterans, you'd have to be more crafty than that. There used to be 2-3 shanks/mihawk threads per week pop up. They get locked immediately, and mods hand out warnings.

All because nerds can't see the greatness that is Shanks, the Emperor. 

(I haven't posted in a BD in years lmao)


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 5, 2020)

Go to thrillerbark and signup for the Knives Out game


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 5, 2020)

Eh I think I'll pass I'm not sure if I wanna spend another game trying to convince people that voting without having cop results is okay.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 5, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Eh I think I'll pass I'm not sure if I wanna spend another game trying to convince people that voting without having cop results is okay.


So you're sayng that they're dumb?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 5, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> So you're sayng that they're dumb?



I'm saying they refuse to scumhunt without first having cop results and I'm not interested in that kind of gameplay.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 5, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm saying they refuse to scumhunt without first having cop results and I'm not interested in that kind of gameplay.


I think you're wrong and even if you were right it's on you for failing to motivate people to "scumhunt without cop results"


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 5, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> I think you're wrong and even if you were right it's on you for failing to motivate people to "scumhunt without cop results"



The only thing that is on me is choosing what site to play games on, and I chose "not Thriller Bark", thank you very much.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 5, 2020)

What a sourpuss


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 5, 2020)

whats that site again with quick automated mafia games where everyone claims cop d1 or else you're a bad player


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 5, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> whats that site again with quick automated mafia games where everyone claims cop d1 or else you're a bad player



I think that was one of the mafia champions but from what I got that's one type of mafia game.

Not sure if people still do that in mafia champions because it's been years.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 5, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> I think you're wrong and even if you were right *it's on you for failing to motivate people* to "scumhunt without cop results"



Lol no.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The only thing that is on me is choosing what site to play games on, and I chose "not Thriller Bark", thank you very much.



When did you become such a sourpuss, oH Em gEe.

~~
Only mildly relevant to the above, and off on a jetstream:

You know, for all the flak thrown at NF for being a madness-based mafia community, and even a few select players _here_ who disrespect themselves by telling new players how we're only here for memes and to troll, rather than play true mafia-- this site maintains a high level of play from its average player, and an exceptionally high level from its upper echelon players. I have always said I would take a group of 4 or 5 from NF at the top of their game against any site and not feel like an underdog.

I spent my entire time here as mod trying to plant seeds on every other community I appreciated to grow this one and express how proud I was of the players here. That and trying to convince people not to get themselves banned, and defend my own efforts at building a more structured environment.

This has always been the best place to play mafia in my eyes.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 5, 2020)

I've played mafia in a bunch of places already, this one and the Syndicate are the only ones I consistently enjoy playing in.

The skill level here is casual but isn't that low. All the bastard games make people here good at mechanics and more aware of hosts trying to fool them or not just blindly trusting claims and abilities.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 5, 2020)

People here are more aware of a variety of play-styles, and not grounded to only believe in one way of doing something. And yes, far less likely to have a meltdown and be unable to concentrate when random abilities are at play.

People who can navigate the chaos of powerful abilities and the puzzle of actions and still be able to actively play the game and talk their way out of something or talk someone into revealing something have a wider degree of skill than those who can do only one or the other.

Like playing a big game of chess while also playing dodgeball. And I do admit... Some games on NF are purely dodgeball. Some buck the trend and do all they can to just be chess. But what I like about NF is that most are both.


----------



## Didi (Aug 5, 2020)

Though on that same note I saw an alarming amount of people go "well, my investigation failed last night so that player is scum" when honey. it's favourites, there's so many reasons how it could've failed


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 5, 2020)

Need a sub for my game here

@SinRaven , [USER=216706]@Dragon D. Luffy , @Didi if any of wish to join my game here .[/USER]


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 5, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> whats that site again with quick automated mafia games where everyone claims cop d1 or else you're a bad player


MafiaScum probably. Cop 13er is a trash setup.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 5, 2020)

Didi said:


> Though on that same note I saw an alarming amount of people go "well, my investigation failed last night so that player is scum" when honey. it's favourites, there's so many reasons how it could've failed



Most town players are, by definition, paranoid cops-- whether they have an investigation ability or not. Having an ability just elevates their paranoia.

Any host that remembers giving me a town cop role will see me agonizing post after post about whether to reveal my info or who to pressure. By comparison, it's much easier to just lie as mafia. As a townie, I'm always concerned with "getting it wrong". Though it seems a far better mindset, to me, than baseless confidence.

This is a social experiment game that hints at how we would react in real world situations. Which is why I'm happy I live in a country where carrying a weapon is rare.

Keeping calm is a learned skill. Even in a no-stakes game of mafia-- people tend to lose their head.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 5, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Keeping calm is a learned skill. Even in a no-stakes game of mafia-- people tend to lose their head.



Hear hear.

Lately I've become more aware of my own tendency to get very mad at something for a few hours, then cool down and want to apologize to everyone after that. So now whenever I get mad, I try to remember I have this tendency and wait it out to see if my wrath will still be justified the next day. Many times, it isn't.

A lot of this is learned from internet interactions.


----------



## Ratchet (Aug 5, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> Need a sub for my game here
> 
> @SinRaven , [USER=216706]@Dragon D. Luffy , @Didi if any of wish to join my game here .[/USER]


You can put me down as a substitute if you need one.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 5, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Hear hear.
> 
> Lately I've become more aware of my own tendency to get very mad at something for a few hours, then cool down and want to apologize to everyone after that. So now whenever I get mad, I try to remember I have this tendency and wait it out to see if my wrath will still be justified the next day. Many times, it isn't.
> 
> A lot of this is learned from internet interactions.



You can also be angry and still calm/calmly make decisions. I meant keeping calm instead of panic, anxiety, and paranoia in my post moreso than anger, but it is also true.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 5, 2020)

Tiger said:


> You can also be angry and still calm/calmly make decisions. I meant keeping calm instead of panic, anxiety, and paranoia in my post moreso than anger, but it is also true.



It's just that I have a thing where when I feel myself or someone else was treated unfairly I feel the urge to punish the one who did it in some way. I may get in an angry argument and offend the person, or try to sabotage something (if I'm angry at a host I might try to screw up with their game, for example).

This feeling almost never lasts a full day though, and I usually regret whatever reaction I had. Though lately, I'm starting to realize I am compromised a few minutes after it happens so I control myself.

I got this from my mother, she has the same tendency, so the two of us often have very angry arguments with each other, but then we make peace an hour later.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 6, 2020)

Ratchet said:


> You can put me down as a substitute if you need one.


Okay


----------



## Platinum (Aug 6, 2020)

Would you guys be interested in a mafia convo movie night sort of thing?

I run one for another group via a website that basically runs a vm instance with a chat window through discord. As @Aries knows. He hopped in for a bit earlier today when I was streaming Face/Off. Its good times.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 6, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> Need a sub for my game here
> 
> @SinRaven , [USER=216706]@Dragon D. Luffy , @Didi if any of wish to join my game here .[/USER]


Thanks, but I'll pass. I can't juggle two games at the same time no more :/


----------



## Didi (Aug 6, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Would you guys be interested in a mafia convo movie night sort of thing?
> 
> I run one for another group via a website that basically runs a vm instance with a chat window through discord. As @Aries knows. He hopped in for a bit earlier today when I was streaming Face/Off. Its good times.



sure


----------



## Ratchet (Aug 6, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Would you guys be interested in a mafia convo movie night sort of thing?
> 
> I run one for another group via a website that basically runs a vm instance with a chat window through discord. As @Aries knows. He hopped in for a bit earlier today when I was streaming Face/Off. Its good times.


I'd be down to join for sure, depending on when it is. But it's a good idea.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 6, 2020)

Usually you want something either really dumb or really awesome otherwise people just sorta watch without commenting much. 

Hence why i'm currently going through the nic cage filmography. 

I would say something like John Wick but i'm up to suggestions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 6, 2020)

Tucker and Dale vs Evil

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 6, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Tucker and Dale vs Evil



Winner


----------



## Didi (Aug 6, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Usually you want something either really dumb



New Kids Turbo


----------



## Magic (Aug 6, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Usually you want something either really dumb or really awesome otherwise people just sorta watch without commenting much.
> 
> Hence why i'm currently going through the nic cage filmography.
> 
> I would say something like John Wick but i'm up to suggestions.


Can you get us Tenet?


----------



## Magic (Aug 6, 2020)

Haha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tiger (Aug 6, 2020)

I like freedom, dawg. That's a talking point on the TV bro.

I like those guys, Rem. Please tell me they aren't total douche-weasels 99% of the time.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 6, 2020)

That's where I live, btw.


----------



## Hidden (Aug 6, 2020)

Okosan said:


> Cooo!! (So no idea if it's actually any good or not but Okosan just found a mafia visual novel game on steam with really solid reviews called Raging Loop. Okosan's been playing a lot of things like that like 999 and Virtue's Last Reward so he might check it out )


COOOO! (Okosan finally started playing this, and they just explained the setup. Okosan is pretty sure it's mega town sided and town should just never lose if they were playing correctly smh)


----------



## Tiger (Aug 6, 2020)

Heyo, is Goblin Slayer any good (if you like adventure rpg types)?


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 6, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Heyo, is Goblin Slayer any good (if you like adventure rpg types)?



It's solid


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 6, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Heyo, is Goblin Slayer any good (if you like adventure rpg types)?


I find it ok but just repetitive 

(hey this guy is really good. oh he just wants to kill goblins)


----------



## Magic (Aug 6, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Heyo, is Goblin Slayer any good (if you like adventure rpg types)?


I loved it. Just get over the edgy rape scene in episode 1. Like some 
berserk shit.

Almost stopped watching from that alone.....rest of the elements of the show very solid.


----------



## Magic (Aug 6, 2020)

Tiger said:


> I like freedom, dawg. That's a talking point on the TV bro.
> 
> I like those guys, Rem. Please tell me they aren't total douche-weasels 99% of the time.



They advocate partying, aside from that they seem like very nice people. (partying is good right?)


----------



## Platinum (Aug 6, 2020)

The first ep sets a tone that is absolutely not carried over for the rest of it.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 6, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Haha


Saw this video before. I live close to that location, love the video. Sad about the people that they're talking to tho lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 6, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> Saw this video before. I live close to that location, love the video. Sad about the people that they're talking to tho lol.


Looks like a nice area.


----------



## Magic (Aug 6, 2020)

I Like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 6, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> Saw this video before. I live close to that location, love the video. Sad about the people that they're talking to tho lol.



You live in SoCal too, Kvothe?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 6, 2020)

Platinum said:


> You live in SoCal too, Kvothe?



yep

I live an hour away from aries


----------



## Platinum (Aug 6, 2020)

Live about 15 minutes from the hb pier myself.

The superior west coast mafia players vs the virgin landlocked mafia players.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 6, 2020)

I mentioned before I used to work at Disneyland so I live around that area

it's been a while since I visited HB


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 7, 2020)

@Lord Genome cosplaying @Okosan


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 7, 2020)

RemChu said:


> I loved it. Just get over the edgy rape scene in episode 1. Like some
> berserk shit.
> 
> Almost stopped watching from that alone.....rest of the elements of the show very solid.





Platinum said:


> The first ep sets a tone that is absolutely not carried over for the rest of it.


I will take your words for it then and finally check it out then. Though @Kvothe Kingkiller says it gets repetitive?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 7, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I will take your words for it then and finally check it out then. Though @Kvothe Kingkiller says it gets repetitive?



well for me. I think its a good show but the MC for me is kinda bland in that aspect. There is an overlying story but it also just dwells on this dude really hates goblins (understandable)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 7, 2020)

It kind of few weird to read a manga about a dude who juust wants to slaughter Goblins when two of my favorite webcomics (Order of the Stick and Goblins) are focused on humanizing them.


----------



## Magic (Aug 7, 2020)

I love the music.



Based mili


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 7, 2020)

RemChu said:


> I loved it. Just get over the edgy rape scene in episode 1. Like some
> berserk shit.
> 
> Almost stopped watching from that alone.....rest of the elements of the show very solid.


Berserk is awesome manga .chapter 1 can shock anyone .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 7, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Sphyer !!!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 7, 2020)

Sphyer-sama!!!!!!


----------



## T-Pein™ (Aug 7, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Live about 15 minutes from the hb pier myself.
> 
> The superior west coast mafia players vs the virgin landlocked mafia players.



LA master race reporting in


----------



## T-Pein™ (Aug 7, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Heyo, is Goblin Slayer any good (if you like adventure rpg types)?



its lame,
the main character is hella edgy and trying to be cool.
well stoic or whatever, kinda cringy


----------



## Tiger (Aug 7, 2020)

Decided to binge ATLA and LoK back to back. Turns out I'd never seen ATLA before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 8, 2020)

Tiger said:


> Decided to binge ATLA and LoK back to back. Turns out I'd never seen ATLA before.



Madness.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Sphyer !!!



Thanks!



Platinum said:


> Sphyer-sama!!!!!!



Azn has a rival it seems


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 8, 2020)

Happy birthday Sphyer-sensei!


----------



## Catamount (Aug 8, 2020)

Dropping by to inform yall that you are sugar coated cookies. lub ya <3


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 8, 2020)

Catamount said:


> Dropping by to inform yall that you are sugar coated cookies. lub ya <3





Catamount said:


> Dropping by to inform yall that you are sugar coated cookies. lub ya <3


Aww love you too Cattercute


----------



## Shizune (Aug 8, 2020)

It was really unfortunate that this sort of thing happened to the town in two games so close to each other. A town which never or rarely mislynches usually should not be a town that loses the game.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's just that I have a thing where when I feel myself or someone else was treated unfairly I feel the urge to punish the one who did it in some way. I may get in an angry argument and offend the person, or try to sabotage something (if I'm angry at a host I might try to screw up with their game, for example).
> 
> This feeling almost never lasts a full day though, and I usually regret whatever reaction I had. Though lately, I'm starting to realize I am compromised a few minutes after it happens so I control myself.
> 
> I got this from my mother, she has the same tendency, so the two of us often have very angry arguments with each other, but then we make peace an hour later.



I hate seeing people treated unfairly. If one person unfairly slights another person, I almost always intervene even if I don't know them.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 8, 2020)

Thats what happens when you mass claim fbh


----------



## Shizune (Aug 8, 2020)

Scumdesu said:


> Thats what happens when you mass claim fbh



Your defense of your wins in those two games triggers me so hard.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 8, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Go to thrillerbark and signup for the Knives Out game


Ohhhh
I actuakly signed up there didnt i


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 8, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Your defense of your wins in those two games triggers me so hard.


It is a meme lol
I had no right to win either games.
I still played the entire town on MMM tho


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 8, 2020)

And rion played your asses at favorites


----------



## Shizune (Aug 8, 2020)

Scumdesu said:


> And rion played your asses at favorites



Did he? I remembered him drawing a bunch of unnecessary attention to himself, and getting lynched for it the moment his invulnerability expired. I must be thinking of a different game...


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 8, 2020)

I still have the head canon that laix allowed us to win mmm because he realized midgame how unbalanced for town it actually was.
What was written on my rolesheet and what happened on the actual was literally "the virgin demon X the Chad Blondie killer"


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 8, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Did he? I remembered him drawing a bunch of unnecessary attention to himself, and getting lynched for it the moment his invulnerability expired. I must be thinking of a different game...


Yes but that was literally his whole job and focusing oh him for 2 cycles + on my (outed scum) reads costed town the win


----------



## Shizune (Aug 8, 2020)

You have a strange idea of what "playing people" means. Passing yourself off as an indie and being relegated to second or third lynch priority, instead of first, can be clutch but it's not that impressive or unusual. Flaming people as an easy-but-ineffective way to trigger your quote-oriented and defensive abilities is a simple strategy that anyone could pull off.



Scumdesu said:


> Yes but that was literally his whole job and focusing oh him for 2 cycles + on my (outed scum) reads costed town the win



That is _not _what happened in that game, Iwandesu.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 8, 2020)

You'll say that you didn't deserve those wins and that your bragging on them is a joke, but then turn around and brag about how you earned those wins by outplaying a bunch of people.

You should pick one.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 8, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> its lame,
> the main character is hella edgy and trying to be cool.
> well stoic or whatever, kinda cringy


It is not the edgiest shit in the world but yeah
It is overrated.


----------



## Magic (Aug 8, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Did he? I remembered him drawing a bunch of unnecessary attention to himself, and getting lynched for it the moment his invulnerability expired. I must be thinking of a different game...


For a mechanic none of us understood. No counterplay outside investigating to know the mechanics of his ability. 

It was clear though he was baiting something so I just stopped replying to him. He wasn't saying anything of value too.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 8, 2020)

RemChu said:


> For a mechanic none of us understood. No counterplay outside investigating to know the mechanics of his ability.
> 
> It was clear though he was baiting something so I just stopped replying to him. He wasn't saying anything of value too.



Few people were replying to him. Contrary to what his teammates will tell you, his flaming/spamming playstyle was actually ineffective in its goal of baiting quotes because it mostly resulted in people ignoring everything he wrote. It would have been much more effective for him to simply play normally, but engage in conversations with lots of different people and pose many different questions.

Starting a flame war with 1-2 people to trigger your quoting ability and then using your invulnerability one shot to escape a lynch is not impressive or high-level play.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 8, 2020)

Elistren said:


> You'll say that you didn't deserve those wins and that your bragging on them is a joke, but then turn around and brag about how you earned those wins by outplaying a bunch of people.
> 
> You should pick one.


I didnt deserve the win because i only won thanks to rng gods loving me very much and laix straight up changing my abilities by mistake.
If what i did was easy you wouldnt have been destroyed after trying to do the same shit while having a fucking in thread fake role (while i literally had nothing in thread aside my wits).
But hey, i guess this is one of the reasons why it tilts you so much


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 8, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Few people were replying to him. Contrary to what his teammates will tell you, his flaming/spamming playstyle was actually ineffective in its goal of baiting quotes because it mostly resulted in people ignoring everything he wrote. It would have been much more effective for him to simply play normally, but engage in conversations with lots of different people and pose many different questions.
> 
> Starting a flame war with 1-2 people to trigger your quoting ability and then using your invulnerability one shot to escape a lynch is not impressive or high-level play.


Rion had 70+ quotes that phase.
So no you are wrong lol


----------



## Shizune (Aug 8, 2020)

Scumdesu said:


> I didnt deserve the win because i only won thanks to rng gods loving me very much and laix straight up changing my abilities by mistake.
> If what i did was easy you wouldnt have been destroyed after trying to do the same shit while having a fucking in thread fake role (while i literally had nothing in thread aside my wits).
> But hey, i guess this is one of the reasons why it tilts you so much



Your inability to remember what happened in these games is worrying.

But I'm clearly upsetting you so I'll drop it.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 8, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Starting a flame war with 1-2 people to trigger your quoting ability and then using your invulnerability one shot to escape a lynch is not impressive or high-level play.


It is not impressive but it was exactly what needed to be done to trigger the moon which was exactly what we needed at that time.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 8, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Your inability to remember what happened in these games is worrying.
> 
> But I'm clearly upsetting you so I'll drop it.


Yeah, you are totally upsetting me


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 8, 2020)

I earned my win


----------



## Tiger (Aug 8, 2020)

I made NY strip and homemade fries tonight. So I win.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Aug 9, 2020)

Hosting in a nutshell


----------



## Laix (Aug 9, 2020)

Scumdesu said:


> And rion played your asses at favorites



Where!?  



Scumdesu said:


> I still have the head canon that laix allowed us to win mmm because he realized midgame how unbalanced for town it actually was.
> What was written on my rolesheet and what happened on the actual was literally "the virgin demon X the Chad Blondie killer"



> hedonistic blondes got fucked by me harder
> the ‘mistake’ I made with you allowed you to survive an ultra kill and one could argue allowed you to stay alive as long as you did

while it was frustrating to see town not mislynch and still lose, they towned REALLY hard last two phases 

> redirected lynch to princess peach
> Juan literally scumslipped and they still didn’t lynch him


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 9, 2020)

Laix said:


> Where!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im literally saying this lol


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 9, 2020)

My entire point was "we would have lost if laix hadnt commited a mistake, this still doesnt take from my play,tho"


----------



## Laix (Aug 9, 2020)

Scumdesu said:


> My entire point was "we would have lost if laix hadnt commited a mistake, this still doesnt take from my play,tho"



It was like 6am when I typed that sorry  my point is tho that it was an unintentional mistake


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 9, 2020)

Laix said:


> Where!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't remmeber this game but mafia didn't win right @Melodie 

Town won that


----------



## Melodie (Aug 9, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> I don't remmeber this game but mafia didn't win right @Melodie
> 
> Town won that



Town undoubtedly won. only delusional monkeys think otherwise.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 9, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> I don't remmeber this game but mafia didn't win right @Melodie
> 
> Town won that


Which game was that?


----------



## Tiger (Aug 9, 2020)

So my daughter will be just shy of a year old at Halloween.

I need ideas for her costume.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 9, 2020)

Tiger said:


> So my daughter will be just shy of a year old at Halloween.
> 
> I need ideas for her costume.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 9, 2020)

Stop your fucking crying.

It's a win. We won.

I didn't flame war anyone. I know it hurts your soul I won, and you lost. It happens. The point of the matter is you just need to lose the salt nitty. You wanna talk about impressive you didn't do much of anything that game but having two roles which more or less kept you alive. The true essence of role ability usage keeping you alive.

I used my role ability just like you. I just happened to get the win. When I tried to talk about the game you guys didn't bite. So, I used what would make you guys bite. That got us the win. That was the correct usage of my role. I didn't get my hand held by the host and dual roles like you and a few others. You can like it, hate it, try to down me.

But, stop your chronic lying. I didn't flame anyone to get my quotes. LOL, I can't do that like you and few others can flame and get slaps on the wrist. So, put a sock in it.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 10, 2020)

Who wants to host sandwich mafia with me?


----------



## Hidden (Aug 10, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Who wants to host sandwich mafia with me?


Cooo? (When are you planning on running it?)


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 10, 2020)

Okosan said:


> Cooo? (When are you planning on running it?)


When these current games I'm in are done


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 10, 2020)

Need a sub in my game. Is anyone up ?


----------



## Sigismund (Aug 10, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> Need a sub in my game. Is anyone up ?


I'm down


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 10, 2020)

Sigismund said:


> I'm down


ok i ll add you in


----------



## Aries (Aug 11, 2020)

The end of an era. This is it. If i were to hang it up after this game i think ill be happy with that. Stick to the cinema thread for a while until favs 11 where i come out of retirement for one final game with platinum


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 11, 2020)

Aries said:


> The end of an era. This is it. If i were to hang it up after this game i think ill be happy with that. Stick to the cinema thread for a while until favs 11 where i come out of retirement for one final game with platinum


Really is this your last game ?  Hope players didnt upset you aries .


----------



## Magic (Aug 11, 2020)

Happy birthday @Lord Melkor  !


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2020)

Aries retires more than Brett Favre.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 11, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Lord Melkor!


----------



## Lord Melkor (Aug 11, 2020)

Thanks!

Playing two Mafia games at once here, one of them being Aries' total role madness has not been not good for my sanity.....


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 11, 2020)

I want to start some drama


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 11, 2020)

The sandwich game is a go


----------



## Laix (Aug 11, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Lord Melkor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Aug 11, 2020)

Happy birthday, @AL sama and @Lord Melkor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Lord Melkor !!!

Happy Birthday @AL sama !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 11, 2020)

happy birthday @Lord Melkor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Melkor (Aug 11, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the wishes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 11, 2020)

@God Of Shinobi fite me


----------



## Shrike (Aug 11, 2020)

Never wandered in this section before. I wanna take a stroll.

@Lord Melkor Happy bd again bruv

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sigismund (Aug 11, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Lord Melkor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 11, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Lord Melkor


----------



## Aries (Aug 11, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> Really is this your last game ?  Hope players didnt upset you aries .



Nah im good in that department. I think im just in that part of my life ive been making games for like 10 years here. Eventually all things must come to an end. I feel like ive been looking for the best ending for my time here and the smash bros game wouldnt be a bad way for this to end barring favs 11. 

I want to dedicate to the cinema thread tho. It was less pressure on me as a player and host. It lets me contribute to the community without doing the latter things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Aug 11, 2020)

Aries said:


> Nah im good in that department. I think im just in that part of my life ive been making games for like 10 years here. Eventually all things must come to an end. I feel like ive been looking for the best ending for my time here and the smash bros game wouldnt be a bad way for this to end barring favs 11.
> 
> I want to dedicate to the cinema thread tho. It was less pressure on me as a player and host. It lets me contribute to the community without doing the latter things.



What about the JoJo mafia that you wanted to do 

Mind you, I am just being curious, Smash is my first game in the section and I only played like 2 or 3 before that, like, ever.


----------



## Aries (Aug 11, 2020)

Shrike said:


> What about the JoJo mafia that you wanted to do
> 
> Mind you, I am just being curious, Smash is my first game in the section and I only played like 2 or 3 before that, like, ever.



I think that will likely depend on my motivation.  Atm I think im kinda burned out tho if something happens that stimulates my creativity ill return to do it. Tho knowing me ill probably forget about jjba and move on to another theme like Marvel Comics as my next game.

I see. Your a pretty good player man for just having player 2-3 games before mines. My games tend to be a different breed of mafia games here. They are insanity personified but youve navigated your way thru this one. Glad to have you on board this section


----------



## Natalija (Aug 11, 2020)

@Aries do what you enjoy doing, and thank you for letting me lynch you 

@Lord Melkor Happy belated birthday!! Best of wishes for ya!


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2020)

For you guys and gals who may be interested im holding my fantasy league again:


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2020)

Also hello hows everyone holding up post faves?


----------



## Shizune (Aug 12, 2020)

Legend said:


> Also hello hows everyone holding up post faves?



I’ve been busy, and I’m having trouble keeping up with all my commitments. My summer semester just ended yesterday, so these past couple of weeks I was busy finishing my schoolwork and preparing for finals. I also recently started a new job, and a new raid is coming out in WoW, which demands a lot of my time since I intend to complete that raid. Normally I might put WoW on the backburner for now, but I committed to a raid team and I would feel awful if I let them down.

I’m also trying to organize Clash of the Hosts, which I’ve already fallen behind on, and I’ve got both Members Mafia and my fall semester starting later this month. And as soon as Members is done, I’ll have to focus on finishing my Naruto game with Laix. I was signed up for 3 mafia games, two of which I unfortunately wasn’t able to play. I’m trying to hold on to the third game.

Between all this, I’m trying (and somewhat failing) to maintain my gym routine.

Sorry if this was TMI, I’m just feeling overwhelmed lately and I felt like writing it all out somewhere.

How are you doing, Legend?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 12, 2020)

Elistren said:


> I’ve been busy, and I’m having trouble keeping up with all my commitments. My summer semester just ended yesterday, so these past couple of weeks I was busy finishing my schoolwork and preparing for finals. I also recently started a new job, and a new raid is coming out in WoW, which demands a lot of my time since I intend to complete that raid. Normally I might put WoW on the backburner for now, but I committed to a raid team and I would feel awful if I let them down.
> 
> I’m also trying to organize Clash of the Hosts, which I’ve already fallen behind on, and I’ve got both Members Mafia and my fall semester starting later this month. And as soon as Members is done, I’ll have to focus on finishing my Naruto game with Laix. I was signed up for 3 mafia games, two of which I unfortunately wasn’t able to play. I’m trying to hold on to the third game.
> 
> ...


Dont try to overwhelm yourself my friend. I know during times like this where the world is shit you gotta distract yourself. Sometimes you gotta take a break and slow down, and prioritize the things you want and need to do. If you gotta delay the games a bit to fit whats going on its no biggie. Ill definitely still play myself. Congrats on the New Job. I got a gym membership(my first one as a adult) right before covid hit. Right when I was about to go, local government shut that down lmao. You seem pretty organized, add in some exercise when you can.


As for me, my life has been up and down. My girlfriend just got laid off from her job after being furloughed since march. My mom's been in the hospital for over a month now (not Covid), kidney complications. So I've been essentially taking care of the house with my older and younger siblings occasionally helping. She is improving very well and should be released soon. Luckily we sent her to one of the best hospitals in the country. Hmm what else, I hate my job, its a trash place to work l stress has been adding to my depression which leads me to not wanna do things which in turn makes me late occasionally. So im on a bit of probation there. But ive been applying for new jobs out of state recently. I got approved for a zoom interview tmrw. So hopefully that goes well. Ive been building my credit so I can get my own place. Ive also found a vitamin regiment thats working for me.


----------



## Legend (Aug 12, 2020)

Things will get better, just gotta keep on persevering.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 12, 2020)

Nirty, dont push yourself too much. If you feel too overwhelmed, drop a thing or two, no one will blame you. Stress ain't good for you.

And Legbro, I hope everything gets better, stay strong! Hope your mother will get healthy. I'll send positive vibea your way tomorrow so you can nail that interview!


----------



## Legend (Aug 12, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> And Legbro, I hope everything gets better, stay strong! Hope your mother will get healthy. I'll send positive vibes your way tomorrow so you can nail that interview!


Thanks Buddy


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 12, 2020)

I also started exercising recently. An hour of cycling each day plus some exercises at home + pull up bar. Honestly I've been pretty fit all my life without doing much ([HASHTAG]#blessed[/HASHTAG]) but felt like I need to live healthier plus Ive always been on the thin side and I want to be more 'lean'.

First thing I noticed changing is my butt getting bigger thanks to all the squats so yay on that front! 

Let's stay healthy guys!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 12, 2020)

Elistren said:


> I’ve been busy, and I’m having trouble keeping up with all my commitments. My summer semester just ended yesterday, so these past couple of weeks I was busy finishing my schoolwork and preparing for finals. I also recently started a new job, and a new raid is coming out in WoW, which demands a lot of my time since I intend to complete that raid. Normally I might put WoW on the backburner for now, but I committed to a raid team and I would feel awful if I let them down.
> 
> I’m also trying to organize Clash of the Hosts, which I’ve already fallen behind on, and I’ve got both Members Mafia and my fall semester starting later this month. And as soon as Members is done, I’ll have to focus on finishing my Naruto game with Laix. I was signed up for 3 mafia games, two of which I unfortunately wasn’t able to play. I’m trying to hold on to the third game.
> 
> ...



Imo you don't need to feel too pressured to finish mafia related stuff. This is just a pastime, after all.

Take your time and do the stuff you're more passionate about. It also helps not to open sign up threads for setups you haven't finished writing (helps avoid the FMA syndrome).


----------



## Shizune (Aug 13, 2020)

Legend said:


> As for me, my life has been up and down. My girlfriend just got laid off from her job after being furloughed since march. My mom's been in the hospital for over a month now (not Covid), kidney complications. So I've been essentially taking care of the house with my older and younger siblings occasionally helping. She is improving very well and should be released soon. Luckily we sent her to one of the best hospitals in the country. Hmm what else, I hate my job, its a trash place to work l stress has been adding to my depression which leads me to not wanna do things which in turn makes me late occasionally. So im on a bit of probation there. But ive been applying for new jobs out of state recently. I got approved for a zoom interview tmrw. So hopefully that goes well. Ive been building my credit so I can get my own place. Ive also found a vitamin regiment thats working for me.



I'm so happy to hear that your mom is doing better. It sounds like you're dealing with a lot, and I admire you for trying to keep your head up and for looking forward. Things will improve for you soon. In the meantime, you've got a lot of people here who care about you and who think highly of you.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Imo you don't need to feel too pressured to finish mafia related stuff. This is just a pastime, after all.
> 
> Take your time and do the stuff you're more passionate about. It also helps not to open sign up threads for setups you haven't finished writing (helps avoid the FMA syndrome).



Thanks for the advice, reading this relieved me of some of the pressure I was feeling. I'm a competitive person, so when it comes to something like my mafia games, I put a lot of pressure on myself to do an excellent job. Sometimes I let my pastimes become like second jobs. However, I think this is one of the times where it's paid off, and I'm really ecstatic about Members Mafia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 13, 2020)

Elistren said:


> I'm so happy to hear that your mom is doing better. It sounds like you're dealing with a lot, and I admire you for trying to keep your head up and for looking forward. Things will improve for you soon. In the meantime, you've got a lot of people here who care about you and who think highly of you.


Thanks Nitty


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2020)

@Aries do not give classy characters like Palutena to such uncouth individuals like @Platinum 


Goes for you as well @poutanko and @Lyren


----------



## Magic (Aug 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Aries do not give classy characters like Palutena to such uncouth individuals like @Platinum
> 
> 
> Goes for you as well @poutanko and @Lyren



Platinum is waifu.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Platinum is waifu.



 Go away.


----------



## poutanko (Aug 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Aries do not give classy characters like Palutena to such uncouth individuals like @Platinum
> 
> 
> Goes for you as well @poutanko and @Lyren


I don't even know Palutena


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 14, 2020)

Happy birthday @Ratchet !


----------



## Laix (Aug 14, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Ratchet !


----------



## Ratchet (Aug 14, 2020)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 14, 2020)

happy birthday @Ratchet


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 14, 2020)

Happy birthday @Ratchet ~


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 14, 2020)

Happh Birthday @Ratchet


----------



## Ratchet (Aug 14, 2020)

Thank you all


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2020)

@Ratchet have a great birthday bruddah!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2020)

WHAT!??! How was I not informed of this!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Ratchet !!!!


----------



## Ratchet (Aug 14, 2020)

Thanks both!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 14, 2020)

Happy bday Ratchet!


----------



## Tiger (Aug 14, 2020)

Happy @Ratchet  birthday!


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> WHAT!??! How was I not informed of this!?


You've been late on wishing people birthdays. You've lost your only purpose.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> You've been late on wishing people birthdays. You've lost your only purpose.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 14, 2020)

Barcelona just f**ked, bayern did  what Germans  did to brazil in 2k14


----------



## Ratchet (Aug 15, 2020)

Thanks for the Birthday wishes guys!


----------



## Lord Melkor (Aug 15, 2020)

Ratchet said:


> Thanks for the Birthday wishes guys!



Happy birthday from me as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2020)

Ratchet said:


> Thanks for the Birthday wishes guys!



You are welcome......never hide your Birthday from me again.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 15, 2020)

Gotta say 
Aries hosting is underestimated
@poutanko  + @Aries makes it a 100% less toxic


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 15, 2020)

Scumdesu said:


> Gotta say
> Aries hosting is underestimated
> @poutanko  + @Aries makes it a 100% less toxic


Poutanko is pretty good co host .


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 15, 2020)

As a madridista i am happy lyon has shown city the door where it belongs. 

If only varane did not mess this up   .


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 16, 2020)

What the fuck?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 16, 2020)

That must have been Gifted


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 16, 2020)

I have caught up on all 485 chapters of Tower of God.

Time to write a mafia setup.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Aug 16, 2020)

Tried out this Battle Brothers game. Turn based strategy.



> Easily the most frustrating RNG based strategy game ever created. Worse than the original xcom. Worse than Jagged Alliance. Worse than Xenonauts. The devs are germans and as expected of germans, BB's mechanism runs smooth but it lacks the human touch; so you end up with a frustrating RNG fest set in a poorly simulated world (the world feels like a dead cat: smooth, but still dead) and mediocre UI.


3 year old post on IGN lol

I bought this game about 2 days ago on sale with all it's DLC, played it for 2 hours.

Refunded. ~_~
Such a frustrating start. I replayed a few early fights to see how the RNG goes, would lose dudes so easily, etc.
Did a mission , wiped the target only to get raided by a patrolling bandit squad.
After that I was like "Yeah this isn't exactly fun."

Mind you, this was all on beginner.

It's like 2d Mount and Blade?
Iono.

Uh someone recommended it because I liked Stone Shard, but that game is managing one hero.
Fucking managing an entire squad of men, food, their items, money. UGH. And hiring men just to die on purpose. OCD kicks in, I don't want to have sacrificial pawns like that but the game is designed around it apparently. Usually in strategy games with named characters even with perma death, I try to keep all the men alive.

last thing the artwork is very nice.


but yeah early game too much work. -_- fuck my ass


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 16, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I have caught up on all 485 chapters of Tower of God.
> 
> Time to write a mafia setup.


I need to caught up the last few dozens of chapters tbh


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 17, 2020)

Sevilla -king of Europa.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 17, 2020)

Man utd needs more fire power they should have bought Griezmann , he is uselessly being subbed in barca.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 17, 2020)

RemChu said:


> What happened?


Troll dupe came in before and went full retard


----------



## Magic (Aug 17, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Troll dupe came in before and went full retard


What did he post xxx? Swearing at people? 

Don't think gifted would do that, isn't he still active on the site as marvel.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 17, 2020)

RemChu said:


> What did he post xxx? Swearing at people?
> 
> Don't think gifted would do that, isn't he still active on the site as marvel.


Called me a pedo on my profile page, tried to lynch Flower in WPKs game, said SinRaven was cool, said shit to a bunch of mods, told everyone to fuck off amd a bunch of other shit


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 17, 2020)

@Ultra sister


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 17, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Called me a pedo on my profile page, tried to lynch Flower in WPKs game, said SinRaven was cool, said shit to a bunch of mods, told everyone to fuck off amd a bunch of other shit


I saw a message on my profile "one of the few people on NF that I actually like" that was deleted lol and I have no clue who this person is.

I'm glad someone likes me tho


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 17, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I saw a message on my profile "one of the few people on NF that I actually like" that was deleted lol and I have no clue who this person is.
> 
> I'm glad someone likes me tho


Well look at you, Mr Popularity


----------



## Hidden (Aug 17, 2020)

Coooooo! (Okosan's semifinal champs game starting later today if anybirdie is interested in following along)

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 17, 2020)

Caw!! (Good luck, Okosan!)


----------



## Magic (Aug 17, 2020)

Okosan said:


> Coooooo! (Okosan's semifinal champs game starting later today if anybirdie is interested in following along)


Following. You got this Oko.


----------



## Magic (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## SinRaven (Aug 17, 2020)

Are you tryna steal my shtick @God Of Shinobi


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 17, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Are you tryna steal my shtick @God Of Shinobi



The only shtick you have is in that discord server.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 17, 2020)

With the rest of you cornballs.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 17, 2020)

You can't dispute facts dumb bird.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 17, 2020)

I mean what am I disputing lol?


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 17, 2020)

Spread love and joy, not hate


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 17, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I mean what am I disputing lol?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 17, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Spread love and joy, not hate



And the award for liar goes to...give me a drum roll please with nitty beak..

Sinraven!


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 17, 2020)

I mean idk what you saw what I said in a conversation that didn't involve you but I aint denying anything I've said tbh. I really dont care what you saw either. So you're attempts at starting something here are futile.

I just wanted to make a playful jest at you rating several posts with optimistic. Im not here to start shit with anyone hun


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 17, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I mean idk what you saw what I said in a conversation that didn't involve you but I aint denying anything I've said tbh. I really dont care what you saw either. So you're attempts at starting something here are futile.
> 
> I just wanted to make a playful jest at you rating several posts with optimistic. Im not here to start shit with anyone hun



Uh huh.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 17, 2020)

Yeah I mean yeah


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 17, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Yeah I mean yeah



Sure.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 17, 2020)

If you want to talk about the discord server you can join it! It's open for everyone who wants to join! Just ask me or anyone in it for the link. 

Its mostly @Nessos advertising games on other sites though, but sometimes we have a good and fun chat. And it's nice to discuss mafia related stuff too!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 17, 2020)

Do join our (semi) official Discord server! The link is in the first post of this thread (assuming it's not broken again, but let me know if it is).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Laix (Aug 17, 2020)

do i host a certain magical index mafia or just skip to manga mashup 6 

hmm


----------



## Magic (Aug 17, 2020)

> Coo! (Hey everybirdie this is Okosan! Okosan’s here to have fun, try his best, and make random pointless accusations that look weird but always have a reason behind them. Okosan’s play style varies a bit just depending on the mood he’s in, but one thing you can be sure of is that if Okosan sees something scummy he won’t be afraid to bring it up and question the person until he’s satisfied. Even if it ends up being for a dumb reason Good luck (fellow) town!)



Our dove of peace.


----------



## Aries (Aug 17, 2020)

Im not topping that smash bros game but if I have the time would love to do Marvel vs Dc Comics Mafia. My 1st mafia was comic book themed now 10 years later would be cool to return back to my roots


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 17, 2020)

Aries said:


> Im not topping that smash bros game but if I have the time would love to do Marvel vs Dc Comics Mafia. My 1st mafia was comic book themed now 10 years later would be cool to return back to my roots



You are never topping your best game, until one day you have a spark again and your next best game just happens.


----------



## Magic (Aug 17, 2020)

Okosan said:


> Coooooo! (Okosan's semifinal champs game starting later today if anybirdie is interested in following along)



Game is on.
Good luck Oko


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 17, 2020)

Okosan said:


> Coooooo! (Okosan's semifinal champs game starting later today if anybirdie is interested in following along)


Good luck


----------



## Magic (Aug 17, 2020)

Wtf @ the setup o.o

x3 *Mafia Goon*
x2 *Town Jack of All Trades (x9 Doctor, x9 Tracker, x9 Motion Detector)*
x10 *Vanilla Town*


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 17, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Wtf @ the setup o.o
> 
> x3 *Mafia Goon*
> x2 *Town Jack of All Trades (x9 Doctor, x9 Tracker, x9 Motion Detector)*
> x10 *Vanilla Town*



Ya i saw that as well looks like 2 of em will have doc, track, motion detector role.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 17, 2020)

2  from syndicate qualified to semis. Never heard of this place might as well check it.


----------



## Magic (Aug 17, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> Ya i saw that as well looks like 2 of em will have doc, track, motion detector role.


no vig skill  on the jack?


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 17, 2020)

RemChu said:


> no vig skill  on the jack?


Thats what they have on game thread

-doctor
- tracking
-motion detect

Interesting setup. It builds more pressure on them if anyone rands on joat.


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2020)

Read the player bios, looks like a fun game. 

Good vibes.


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2020)

That opening post by timsup, he is really setting the pace for the game with an open big strategy.

Good mask if he is scum.


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2020)

Omg Achromatic's opening post.

He sounds like a mastermind in a novel. LOL.



> Good evening to those like me in America, good morning to the Europeans who will read this some other time. Some of you know me, some of you probably know of me even if we have not played, and perhaps some have no idea who I am. No matter really, in time if only for a day, I think you will get my measure quite quickly indeed. If you rolled scum in the preliminary game I took it upon myself this past weekend to read your game and take notes.
> 
> I know this game has a lot of very good players, and I simply ask that you let me have a bit of fun to start. A game of wit is at hand, and I have thought over many things and I have found a way to assuredly trap and if I have the town’s help, kill a member of the scum team day one.
> 
> ...



I'm laughing. Guy is boss.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 18, 2020)

I created account on syndicate. Anyone played in that forum ?


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2020)

Is it okay for me to discuss their game on our forum?


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> I created account on syndicate. Anyone played in that forum ?


I don't have an account there. I think @Dragon D. Luffy hails from there.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 18, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Omg Achromatic's opening post.
> 
> He sounds like a mastermind in a novel. LOL.
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 18, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Is it okay for me to discuss their game on our forum?


I mean  there is no harm in spectating unless we are not the ones who are playing, i think it should be alright.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2020)

> I wish to make a quick statement:
> 
> Given that this game is absolutely loaded with quality players, personality, and bravado -- everyone in this game that has rolled a town role card would be well advised to remain conscious of this at all times. It is in our nature, at least most of us I think, to take command, to domineer, or at the very least to assert confidence. All of those qualities have their place, and I encourage everyone to play in whatever way makes you comfortable in your hunt. Still: consider how you might focus your role within this overall town unit given your personal strengths and your personal weaknesses. We need to avoid a predictable clash of personality that makes a cohesive effort impossible.
> 
> Play hard, and perhaps even play mean (within reason), but please play with respect. It isn't about being a nice person. It's about winning the game. The culture has to be assembled from the word go. I pledge to do my part. Challenge me on it if you don't think I am.


-JaggedJimmyJay

Another gentlemen lol. 
Feels like liar game manga or something lol.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 18, 2020)

That syndicate forum has weird rules that an admin has to approve an account .


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 18, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> That syndicate forum has weird rules that an admin has to approve an account .


@Dragon D. Luffy should help you with that.

I remember having to go through that as well


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 18, 2020)

I  want okosan  to destroy that arrogant tywin lannister dude . Seems like he is acting way too smart .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 18, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> I  want okosan  to destroy that arrogant tywin lannister dude . Seems like he is acting way too smart .


If you wish to spectate the game, you can join the MU discord :



Ask for specchat access in the general. Otherwise keep talk of the game to a bare minimum on open forums.

When it comes to Achromatic, he definitely puts on that air, and that air is its own benefit as a player. Not everyone is going to like it, but it's definitely effective. Some like Law and James on here put on similar airs as players when they were on the top of their game.


----------



## Aries (Aug 18, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You are never topping your best game, until one day you have a spark again and your next best game just happens.



I will never be free... Ill be coming out of retirement 5 times before favs 11 starts


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 18, 2020)

Anyone played papers please  , i watched this in pewdiepie's channel year back.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2020)

Laix said:


> do i host a certain magical index mafia or just skip to manga mashup 6
> 
> hmm



You have to host another theme before you do Manga Mashup again. Doing the same theme twice in a row is tacky. Those are just, like, the rules of feminism.


----------



## Laix (Aug 18, 2020)

Elistren said:


> You have to host another theme before you do Manga Mashup again. Doing the same theme twice in a row is tacky. Those are just, like, the rules of feminism.



true true

but the public clearly only like my games that are a train wreck with mod mistakes

I guess Narutofia will be my change of theme in between


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 18, 2020)

RemChu said:


> I don't have an account there. I think @Dragon D. Luffy hails from there.



Technically I hail from here and joined that place 6 months after I started playing here.

So I pretty much hail from both.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 18, 2020)

@Aragorn we have a champs spec chat in the syndicate discord if you wanna join. It's pretty active and it's full of people from other sites.

You'll receive a PM with the link to that discord some time today, probably.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 18, 2020)

RemChu said:


> -JaggedJimmyJay
> 
> Another gentlemen lol.
> Feels like liar game manga or something lol.



Great dude. You should all play mafia with him some time.

You wanna know where I got the inspiration to do all those teammate analysis? Look no further, except his are 10x bigger.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 18, 2020)

Laix said:


> true true
> 
> but the public clearly only like my games that are a train wreck with mod mistakes
> 
> I guess Narutofia will be my change of theme in between



Werent you going to do Iconics or whatever


----------



## Laix (Aug 18, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Werent you going to do Iconics or whatever



Girl hero logs on once a week


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2020)

What exactly is the concept for Iconics? If Hero bails, and you need help, I’d be happy to take his place and cohost it with you.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 18, 2020)

Laix said:


> Girl hero logs on once a week



I mean sure but the last Iconics happened with an heroic effort from @Hero alone after you bailed.

At this point I dunno which of you is more reliable, if any


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> Anyone played papers please  , i watched this in pewdiepie's channel year back.


I know of it. Never tried it.


----------



## Laix (Aug 18, 2020)

Elistren said:


> What exactly is the concept for Iconics? If Hero bails, and you need help, I’d be happy to take his place and cohost it with you.



manga mashup 6 on steroids except instead of taking roles from my imagination we take the most iconic roles from games hosted here over the years 

I think it would be cool of you to host a non-serious on crack game


----------



## Laix (Aug 18, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I mean sure but the last Iconics happened with an heroic effort from Hero alone after you bailed.
> 
> At this point I dunno which of you is more reliable, if any



we don’t discuss that xx


----------



## Natalija (Aug 18, 2020)

Laix said:


> manga mashup 6 on steroids except instead of taking roles from my imagination we take the most iconic roles from games hosted here over the years
> 
> I think it would be cool of you to host a non-serious on crack game


That sounds like death itself


----------



## Laix (Aug 18, 2020)

Natalija said:


> That sounds like death itself



please you loved every second, Jill Valentine


----------



## Natalija (Aug 18, 2020)

Laix said:


> please you loved every second, Jill Valentine


I do love being a supervig


----------



## Aries (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Vivo Diez (Aug 18, 2020)

Hmm might give hosting a shot. If Oddjutsu can host a game about sandwiches I think I can try hosting something as well


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 18, 2020)

Vivo Diez said:


> Hmm might give hosting a shot. If Oddjutsu can host a game about sandwiches I think I can try hosting something as well


Condescending much?


----------



## Vivo Diez (Aug 18, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Condescending much?



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 18, 2020)

Vivo Diez said:


> Hmm might give hosting a shot. If Oddjutsu can host a game about sandwiches I think I can try hosting something as well


Any themes in mind?


----------



## Hidden (Aug 18, 2020)

COO? (So how badly do you guys think adding a wincon of "survive" to everyone (or maybe just town) messes up the game?)


----------



## Vivo Diez (Aug 18, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Any themes in mind?


I was thinking of starting off with a popular series I know well, like Bleach. 20ish players. Split into the first few arcs cause there are way too many characters if you take the whole series. I like the role madness of Aries games, I'll check out some of the other games to see what cool stuff other hosts are doing.

I respect all hosts for putting up the effort and energy to host a game. I shit on Oddjutsu cause he's an asshole, but making a sammich mafia game still takes effort I'm sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 18, 2020)

Okosan said:


> COO? (So how badly do you guys think adding a wincon of "survive" to everyone (or maybe just town) messes up the game?)



I did like that idea with the danganronpa mafia I played before. Any townies that died/got lynched loses the game but then at the end, depending on the route people chose, lynching monokuma leads to townies winning and I think lynching makoto leads to survivors winning. That game was weird on itself though but I did like the concept a bit.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Aug 18, 2020)

Btw, also doing a little side project for automatically managing a lot of the mafia mechanics like counting lynch votes and abilities/items used. Doesn't seem like stuff I would manually want to keep checking


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 18, 2020)

Okosan said:


> COO? (So how badly do you guys think adding a wincon of "survive" to everyone (or maybe just town) messes up the game?)


Extremely badly. Mafia is not a game of Survivor and I also hate players who treat it as one.


----------



## Hidden (Aug 18, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> I did like that idea with the danganronpa mafia I played before. Any townies that died/got lynched loses the game but then at the end, depending on the route people chose, lynching monokuma leads to townies winning and I think lynching makoto leads to survivors winning. That game was weird on itself though but I did like the concept a bit.


Coooo! (Yeah Okosan played a danganronpa one like that in the past, and the ending was like that too. But Okosan's considering how it would affect a normal game where there's not just some surprise, guess everyone won option. Because Okosan knows he was somewhat acting purposefully scummy in the one he played that way he wouldn't get killed by mafia. So assuming there's going to be some aspect of that throughout the game (like pr's probably not wanting to ever claim) Okosan's thinking about how badly that would screw with it )


----------



## Hidden (Aug 18, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Extremely badly. Mafia is not a game of Survivor and I also hate players who treat it as one.


Coo! (Yeah kind of what Okosan was thinking. Except Okosan was thinking about making a Danganronpa game potentially at some point and it does kind of make sense theme-wise for that.)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 18, 2020)

Vivo Diez said:


> I was thinking of starting off with a popular series I know well, like Bleach. 20ish players. Split into the first few arcs cause there are way too many characters if you take the whole series. I like the role madness of Aries games, I'll check out some of the other games to see what cool stuff other hosts are doing.
> 
> I respect all hosts for putting up the effort and energy to host a game. I shit on Oddjutsu cause he's an asshole, but making a sammich mafia game still takes effort I'm sure.



Making mafia games is much more fun than playing imo.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 18, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> I did like that idea with the danganronpa mafia I played before. Any townies that died/got lynched loses the game but then at the end, depending on the route people chose, lynching monokuma leads to townies winning and I think lynching makoto leads to survivors winning. That game was weird on itself though but I did like the concept a bit.



I played that too. I was monokuma.

It was... bizarre.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 18, 2020)

I think every rule of mafia design can be broken if you have a good concept.

Though you might have to accept it's not actually mafia at some point. That danganronpa game was kind of like that. But it was super fun.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 18, 2020)

Okosan said:


> Coooo! (Yeah Okosan played a danganronpa one like that in the past, and the ending was like that too.



Aren't we all talking about the same game


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 18, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I played that too. I was monokuma.
> 
> It was... bizarre.


I was Makoto but I had to sub out due to personal reasons but yeah that game was ... it was confusing at first. but the idea of the "all townies for themselves" matched the danganronpa theme kinda nicely. Even the ending.


----------



## Hidden (Aug 18, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Aren't we all talking about the same game


Cooo! (You and Okosan are. Pretty sure Kvothe wasn't in that though??)


----------



## Hidden (Aug 18, 2020)

Okosan said:


> Cooo! (You and Okosan are. Pretty sure Kvothe wasn't in that though??)


Coooooo! (Maybe Okosan is just forgetting it was a while ago)


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 18, 2020)

Okosan said:


> Cooo! (You and Okosan are. Pretty sure Kvothe wasn't in that though??)


if it was on the syndicate, my name is Fayt on that one.


----------



## Hidden (Aug 18, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I played that too. I was monokuma.
> 
> It was... bizarre.


Cooooooo! (Okosan was hifumi and had such a weird role half the time he just didn't even want to use it lmao)

COO! (That being he could "Choose a player to target yourself with their night action".... which means if he chooses the killer he just kills himself lmao)


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2020)

If you guys could watch 10 Game of Thrones/ASOIAF characters play a mafia game against each other, with a huge prize involved and no outside interference permitted, who would you pick to play


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 18, 2020)

Elistren said:


> If you guys could watch 10 Game of Thrones/ASOIAF characters play a mafia game against each other, with a huge prize involved and no outside interference permitted, who would you pick to play



All 6 stark dire wolves 
All 3 Dany dragons
And coldhands from ASOIAF


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 18, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Extremely badly. Mafia is not a game of Survivor and I also hate players who treat it as one.


This
There are ways to circumvent it balance wise (eg: with special kingmakers like those on the Danganronpa game) but it is most likely going to become a different game altogether


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 18, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Making mafia games is much more fun than playing imo.


Hosting them in your mind is pretty damn funny 
Until you actually needs to submit actions


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 18, 2020)

Elistren said:


> If you guys could watch 10 Game of Thrones/ASOIAF characters play a mafia game against each other, with a huge prize involved and no outside interference permitted, who would you pick to play


Tywin
Tyrion
Stannis
Littlefinger 
Varys 
Doran Martell
Oberyn Martell
Cersei for drama
Jaime for drama
Euron


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2020)

No Melisandre?! The best part would be when she claims a result on someone because she “saw it in the flames,” but then it turns out she misinterpreted the vision.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 18, 2020)

I'd add Roose Bolton tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 18, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'd add Roose Bolton tbh


Roose would be impossible to read, too OP.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 18, 2020)

Elistren said:


> No Melisandre?! The best part would be when she claims a result on someone because she “saw it in the flames,” but then it turns out she misinterpreted the vision.


Fair point, we got to have a Psychic to LG's Doran Martell.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2020)

I would have:

Illyrio
Varys
Littlefinger
Cersei
Tywin
Roose
Barbrey Dustin
Doran
Olenna
Melisandre

It would be fun to throw Daenerys or Jon in too, to see how they fare.


----------



## Didi (Aug 19, 2020)

Elistren said:


> If you guys could watch 10 Game of Thrones/ASOIAF characters play a mafia game against each other, with a huge prize involved and no outside interference permitted, who would you pick to play



Littlefinger
Varys
Roose Bolton
Olenna Tyrell
The Shavepate
Green Grace
Doran Martell
Euron Greyjoy
Leyton Hightower
Cersei Lannister

8 characters shown to be deft at manipulation and not easily letting their cards be read

Added in Leyton because he's super mysterious and probably has some form of getting information through sorcery, but you could also replace him with Melisandre/Moqorro/Quaithe etc

And then finally, added in Cersei just because I want to see the absolute mess and guaranteed drama meltdown

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vivo Diez (Aug 19, 2020)

What do you guys do in term of balance? There are the basic recommendations of x amount of mafia to y amount of town. That gets shifted around as you add more investigative roles and vigs, but then also if you add custom actions to all town and mafia players it shifts again.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 19, 2020)

Aries said:


> Im not topping that smash bros game but if I have the time would love to do Marvel vs Dc Comics Mafia. My 1st mafia was comic book themed now 10 years later would be cool to return back to my roots



What about jojos


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 19, 2020)

Didi said:


> Littlefinger
> Varys
> Roose Bolton
> Olenna Tyrell
> ...



Add in bran without third eye Raven powers but still in a wheel chair

It'll be like Psychic in a game


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 19, 2020)

Vivo Diez said:


> What do you guys do in term of balance? There are the basic recommendations of x amount of mafia to y amount of town. That gets shifted around as you add more investigative roles and vigs, but then also if you add custom actions to all town and mafia players it shifts again.



First of all proportions depend on how many mafias you have and whether it's generic or role madness. Generic is when most players don't have abilities, role madness is when most/all of them do.

A good role of thumb I use for the proportion of mafia/total is:

1/5 for generic
1/4 for single faction role madness
1/3 for two mafia role madness
1/2 for three mafia role madness

One thing I believe in is that town roles are the ones that actually affect balance, because they add more investigation results and mafia deaths, as well as stop faction kills. The night is the realm of the mafia, and role madness distorts that by giving town power over the night too. Giving roles to mafia mostly just lets them counter those town roles, but the counters won't always work, and some investigations/kills will breach those defenses. So in order to conserve balance, you add more mafiosos, hence the higher proportions.

More than one mafia team means mafias will attack each other, so you must compensate that by adding even more mafiosos. Now, if there is only one scum faction, the game will work fine at the correct proportion, but only assuming the player number is small enough (<25 players). If it's a big game with a single mafia you'll run into another issue, which is mafia has a hard time killing everyone since there are so many townies. So consider giving mafia ways to kill more than 1 person per night, such as faction mechanics, specific roles with 1/2-shots, etc.

The rest is just picking roles. For town, prioritize stuff that manipulates other people's actions (doctors, roleblockers, redirectors, etc) rather than adding new stuff (cops, vigs, trackers/watchers, etc), so the town will kind of self-nerf. For mafia, add the standard stuff that counters town (godfather, roleblocker, role cop, doctor).


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 19, 2020)

Btw the proportions above say nothing about how indies affect them.

In practice I think indies just make the game harder to everyone else, not to mention more swingy. So if you want balance, just have a low number of indies so it doesn't affect those proportions that much.

Unless you wanna host Favorites or a similar big game, then good luck.


----------



## Aries (Aug 19, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> What about jojos



If end up having 30 players. Have no prob making the game in october


----------



## Vivo Diez (Aug 19, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> First of all proportions depend on how many mafias you have and whether it's generic or role madness. Generic is when most players don't have abilities, role madness is when most/all of them do.
> 
> A good role of thumb I use for the proportion of mafia/total is:
> 
> ...



Thanks, really useful.


----------



## Flower (Aug 19, 2020)

Just a question: How can I host a game here? Do I need to sign up on some calendar or can I just host?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 19, 2020)

Flower said:


> Just a question: How can I host a game here? Do I need to sign up on some calendar or can I just host?


You can just host, but ignoring the calendar can have severe consequences on your games activity.


----------



## Flower (Aug 19, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> You can just host, but ignoring the calendar can have severe consequences on your games activity.


Thank you! Guess I host when it's free, then.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 19, 2020)

Flower said:


> Thank you! Guess I host when it's free, then.



I think there should be room in early-mid September, after Members Mafia and before Narutofia.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 19, 2020)

My ToG game is scheduled for November but if anyone wants to trade an October slot with me I might be up to it, game design is progressing pretty fast.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 19, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> My ToG game is scheduled for November but if anyone wants to trade an October slot with me I might be up to it, game design is progressing pretty fast.



If you want, we could talk about moving COTH to November and your game to October.


----------



## Flower (Aug 19, 2020)

I think hosting sometime around October or November would work fine for me as there are a lot of holidays.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 19, 2020)

Flower said:


> I think hosting sometime around October or November would work fine for me as there are a lot of holidays.



Let me know when you pick a time and I can put you on the schedule. I don’t know if you’re new to hosting, but if you are, there’s plenty of us here who would be happy to help you out.


----------



## Flower (Aug 19, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Let me know when you pick a time and I can put you on the schedule. I don’t know if you’re new to hosting, but if you are, there’s plenty of us here who would be happy to help you out.


Thank you. I will probably just host a light game, so this should be fine. But if I need anything, I will ask.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 19, 2020)

Elistren said:


> If you want, we could talk about moving COTH to November and your game to October.



Maybe. Only question is how long it will take me to get 32 sign ups at current activity. But I'm pretty sure I can open them early September.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2020)

I swear if I see

Janitor
Lie detect
Town/scum/indy protection for phase/cycle
Failed super or up kill
Fake write up
Resurrection 


Any 1 or combo of those, do not wonder why some big ass masked individual with bate filled eyes is murdering you in real life. While your life is flashing before your very eyes, in your final moments, the answer will come to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Aug 19, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I swear if I see
> 
> Janitor
> Lie detect
> ...



What’s wrong with those mechanics?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 19, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I swear if I see
> Town/scum/indy protection for phase/cycle.


So...you're rebelling against the doctor role?


----------



## Vivo Diez (Aug 19, 2020)

Maybe if I make all the roles broken they'll balance each other out hmm


----------



## Shizune (Aug 19, 2020)

Vivo Diez said:


> Maybe if I make all the roles broken they'll balance each other out hmm



I see you read DDL’s hosting guide


----------



## Didi (Aug 19, 2020)

Vivo Diez said:


> Maybe if I make all the roles broken they'll balance each other out hmm



Ah, we've found next year's Favourites host


----------



## Shizune (Aug 19, 2020)

Didi said:


> Ah, we've found next year's Favourites host



He said he was going to make the game _balanced_, Didi

(I’m just kidding)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2020)

Elistren said:


> What’s wrong with those mechanics?


 Fucking game stalls. Games do not need to be 3 weeks.


WolfPrinceKiba said:


> So...you're rebelling against the doctor role?



I am talking about if the protect said faction as a whole to everything.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Aug 19, 2020)

How do you decide on what types of abilities/skills will reveal alignment vs revealing role vs revealing nothing?


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 19, 2020)

Bayern literally on pro fifa mode.

~> 3-0  bless my almeda .

Finals : Its oil money vs German machine


----------



## Didi (Aug 19, 2020)

there's football threads in the sports section my dude

like, I don't mind cuz I follow it also but here's not the place


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 19, 2020)

I mean this is just general convo so I don't see why it matters


----------



## Didi (Aug 19, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> I mean this is just general convo so I don't see why it matters



that's why I didn't say anything the first few times, but with no one responding to it it's just kinda awkward spam


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 19, 2020)

Ya i forgot there is sport section this might just br spam .

Btw offtopic i think most of you are americans, do you guys watch champions league ?


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 19, 2020)

Didi said:


> that's why I didn't say anything the first few times, but with no one responding to it it's just kinda awkward spam



We live off awkward spam


----------



## Didi (Aug 19, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> Ya i forgot there is sport section this might just br spam .
> 
> Btw offtopic i think most of you are americans, do you guys watch champions league ?



euro here

8-2 was hilarious 

but it led to us losing our coach to barca, who's been very good at turning us around, so the joke's on me


----------



## Shizune (Aug 19, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> I mean this is just general convo so I don't see why it matters



Are you saying you want me to go back to spamming Nicki Minaj lyrics in here? Because I think you're saying you want me to go back to spamming Nicki Minaj lyrics in here.


----------



## Didi (Aug 19, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Are you saying you want me to go back to spamming Nicki Minaj lyrics in here? Because I think you're saying you want me to go back to spamming Nicki Minaj lyrics in here.



yas kween


----------



## Didi (Aug 19, 2020)

TN: that post was 100% ironic, please don't


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 19, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Are you saying you want me to go back to spamming Nicki Minaj lyrics in here? Because I think you're saying you want me to go back to spamming Nicki Minaj lyrics in here.



I mean you can do whatever but no dont


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 19, 2020)

Didi said:


> euro here
> 
> 8-2 was hilarious
> 
> but it led to us losing our coach to barca, who's been very good at turning us around, so the joke's on me


I see you are from netherlands.

Well you guys  always have  great coach for some reason.


----------



## Didi (Aug 19, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> I see you are from netherlands.
> 
> Well you guys  always have  great coach for some reason.



because we invented total football and good coaching

sadly as a small nation it's still hard to be great


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 19, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Btw the proportions above say nothing about how indies affect them.
> 
> In practice I think indies just make the game harder to everyone else, not to mention more swingy. So if you want balance, just have a low number of indies so it doesn't affect those proportions that much.
> 
> Unless you wanna host Favorites or a similar big game, then good luck.


Yep
I think most my games ended with either town or indies winning


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 19, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> You can just host, but ignoring the calendar can have severe consequences on your games activity.


Also pls dont ignroe the calendar


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 19, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Btw the proportions above say nothing about how indies affect them.
> 
> In practice I think indies just make the game harder to everyone else, not to mention more swingy. So if you want balance, just have a low number of indies so it doesn't affect those proportions that much.
> 
> Unless you wanna host Favorites or a similar big game, then good luck.


If it's a WPK game you can usually be sure indies make it a big swing unless it's an SK assigned to Cubey because he requests one then gets lynched d1...happened in KLKvGL and in Get Good 2...


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 19, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I swear if I see
> 
> Janitor
> Lie detect
> ...


Janitor and lie detect are basic shit tbh.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 19, 2020)

Elistren said:


> What’s wrong with those mechanics?


He is overwhelmed by all the rolemadness he is playing i guess


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 19, 2020)

Scumdesu said:


> Janitor and lie detect are basic shit tbh.


Lie detector is a dumb role in it's normally used form, I actually agree with Vasto on axing that role unless they do something unique/fun with it. Janitor is fine if it's not too commonplace.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 19, 2020)

Vivo Diez said:


> Maybe if I make all the roles broken they'll balance each other out hmm


Yeahhh
About that....

It really didnt work out for me


----------



## Sigismund (Aug 19, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> Ya i forgot there is sport section this might just br spam .
> 
> Btw offtopic i think most of you are americans, do you guys watch champions league ?


the fuck is champions league?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 19, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> If it's a WPK game you can usually be sure indies make it a big swing unless it's an SK assigned to Cubey because he requests one then gets lynched d1...happened in KLKvGL and in Get Good 2...



True story serial killers in my games either fail spetacularly or win the whole thing, no middle. Closest one to a medium result was @Chaos almost winning as Fujitora in my Dressrosa game, only to get super-killed in the last night before his wincon, but he wasn't exactly a LMS serial killer, he just had to hunt the super roles.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 19, 2020)

Sigismund said:


> the fuck is champions league?



It's football except it actually involves a ball and gets kicked with a foot.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 19, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Lie detector is a dumb role in it's normally used form, I actually agree with Vasto on axing that role unless they do something unique/fun with it. Janitor is fine if it's not too commonplace.


From all games i played i dont think i ever saw x shots lie detectors to be actually game changing tbh.
Normally they get at most an indie or just confirm someone as town


----------



## Sigismund (Aug 19, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's football except it actually involves a ball and gets kicked with a foot.


I can't name any famous soccer team off the top of my head. Or Rugby. Maybe just college level.

Honestly if there is a major American league of Soccer, its less popular than MLB and NASCAR


----------



## Aries (Aug 19, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I swear if I see
> 
> Janitor
> Lie detect
> ...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 19, 2020)

Lie detector that gets mod reveal in the thread is stupid and should be avoided. It used to be standard in this forum a few years ago.

If the lie detector just gets results privately from the host, then it's a weaker cop. It's not the most elegant role but when you have to write 30 town roles you'll accept any way to make them different.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 19, 2020)

Sigismund said:


> I can't name any famous soccer team off the top of my head. Or Rugby. Maybe just college level.
> 
> Honestly if there is a major American league of Soccer, its less popular than MLB and NASCAR



It's fine it's not like anybody outside of USA can name your sports either.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 19, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Lie detector that gets mod reveal in the thread is stupid and should be avoided. It used to be standard in this forum a few years ago.
> 
> If the lie detector just gets results privately from the host, then it's a weaker cop. It's not the most elegant role but when you have to write 30 town roles you'll accept any way to make them different.



1-shot public reveals are ok.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 19, 2020)

This makes me want to try and fix the lie detector role for Get Good 4


----------



## Tiger (Aug 19, 2020)

When making one, try to understand why they work and why they don't. Then build off that. If you lie detect someone that has not been pressured and is cool and calm... Odds are it won't work. But someone who is already under suspicion and stressed out...they will most likely not be able to fool a lie detector.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 19, 2020)

Tiger said:


> 1-shot public reveals are ok.



Yeah maybe. "1-shot OP" things tend to work out.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 19, 2020)

Tiger said:


> When making one, try to understand why they work and why they don't. Then build off that. If you lie detect someone that has not been pressured and is cool and calm... Odds are it won't work. But someone who is already under suspicion and stressed out...they will most likely not be able to fool a lie detector.


I have an idea already on what I want to do. Get Good is all about improving the classic roles.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> This makes me want to try and fix the lie detector role for Get Good 4



1 idea. Lie detector chooses post. They must determine if it is a lie or not before getting a result back. If they are wrong they go on cooldown for the rest of that cycle and the next. They can not determine lie or not on consecutive lie detects.


----------



## Magic (Aug 19, 2020)

Can I get an ISO on @Melodie?


----------



## Tiger (Aug 19, 2020)

The lie detector should be just one part of a detective's investigation role. They should have to come up with suspects, actively pressure them in the thread, use various lesser forms of investigation on them like tracking or watching, and then only use the lie detect if they're pretty certain they've caught their perp. And it is publicly shown-- and they lose the ability to lie detect if they're wrong.

That all would pull in a bit of realism to a detective role


----------



## Magic (Aug 19, 2020)

Lie detects are useless irl and useless in mafia.


----------



## Natalija (Aug 19, 2020)

Unpopular opinion: I enjoyed being lie detector when Laix made me one.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 19, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Lie detects are useless irl and useless in mafia.



You can say they're inadmissible as a result of faulty accuracy, but they are not _useless_.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 19, 2020)

I saw a  tiger, and tiger saw man


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 19, 2020)

Sigismund said:


> I can't name any famous soccer team off the top of my head. Or Rugby. Maybe just college level.
> 
> Honestly if there is a major American league of Soccer, its less popular than MLB and NASCAR


You should know messi or cr7 ?


Actually US have MLS , its not popular sport in usa but its going up.


----------



## Sigismund (Aug 19, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> You should know messi or cr7 ?
> 
> 
> Actually US have MLS , its not popular sport in usa but its going up.


maybe? idk


----------



## Laix (Aug 20, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I swear if I see
> 
> Janitor
> Lie detect
> ...



yet you still sign up for my games 

someone’s a masochist


----------



## Magic (Aug 20, 2020)

In Oko's champ game, mafia was lynched day 1. Damn.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 20, 2020)

RemChu said:


> In Oko's champ game, mafia was lynched day 1. Damn.


That mafia member was Okosan's replacement, they subbed out.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 20, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Impressive


Day 1 mafia lynches can be a bad thing/bad omen. Lots of town's have lost hard after a day 1 mafia lynch. Part of why I think is that the usual mafia member to fall d1 is a weak link, and they didn't have time to spew many people. In general most mafia who fall d1 don't have the best spew to look into, and town relying on it too much can be lead the wrong path+clear some people too easily. Also can be said to breed some complacency/arrogance coming into d2.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 20, 2020)

Did okosan sub out ?


----------



## Magic (Aug 20, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> That mafia member was Okosan's replacement, they subbed out.



Kill all replacements. The golden rule.

Are you eligible to advance if you sub out and the sub died?


----------



## Laix (Aug 20, 2020)

Any replacement after day 2 is guaranteed scum


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 20, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Kill all replacements. The golden rule.
> 
> Are you eligible to advance if you sub out and the sub died?


If you sub out I'm pretty sure you can't advance at all.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 20, 2020)

As scum I like to kill substitutes because they are guaranteed to have no protection on them


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 20, 2020)

I would probably avoid lynching a sub. Its true most sub out will be scums but odd chances town goes afk are high..


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2020)

No mercy for subs


----------



## Shizune (Aug 20, 2020)

@Okosan if you subbed out of the Champs game, then do you want your Members Mafia spot back?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 20, 2020)

Elistren said:


> @Okosan if you subbed out of the Champs game, then do you want your Members Mafia spot back?


I think they're taking a break, they dropped their signup in Plat's game which isn't even until October.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 20, 2020)

I feel bad , he did ask for sub out for champ and time machine game dragged . He was way too involved in my game possibly he got drained out by 2 weeks long game .


----------



## Hidden (Aug 20, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I think they're taking a break, they dropped their signup in Plat's game which isn't even until October.


Cooo! (Yeah this. As of recently Okosan thinks playing mafia wasn't sitting with him well at all for some reason. In Aragorn's game Okosan got way too salty over something that, while should've maybe brought a _little_ salt, wasn't actually that big of a deal. Then during the champs game Okosan just wasn't feeling it in the slightest. He was dreading getting on and talking at all, and any time he was taking a break his mood was vastly better than it was while playing. Okosan just wasn't having fun with it at all. That and he legit ended up not paying attention to his classes at all that day)



Aragorn said:


> I feel bad , he did ask for sub out for champ and time machine game dragged . He was way too involved in my game possibly he got drained out by 2 weeks long game .


COOOO! (Nah it wasn't because of your game or anything. That's just the game it happened to pop up in first)


----------



## Hidden (Aug 20, 2020)

Elistren said:


> @Okosan if you subbed out of the Champs game, then do you want your Members Mafia spot back?


Cooooo! (Thanks for the offer but no Okosan will pass)


----------



## Hidden (Aug 20, 2020)

Cooo! Cooo! (Okosan might end up hosting another game or two though in the meantime )

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Natalija (Aug 20, 2020)

Okosan said:


> Cooo! (Yeah this. As of recently Okosan thinks playing mafia wasn't sitting with him well at all for some reason. In Aragorn's game Okosan got way too salty over something that, while should've maybe brought a _little_ salt, wasn't actually that big of a deal.


Sorry if it was me jailing you to oblivion 



Okosan said:


> Cooo! Cooo! (Okosan might end up hosting another game or two though in the meantime )


Yes, please!


----------



## Hidden (Aug 20, 2020)

Natalija said:


> Sorry if it was me jailing you to oblivion


Cooooooo! (No it wasn't because of that game or what anyone did that game. Okosan just needs a break because he was getting way to involved in the games / think he gave himself burnout from it. If he hadn't played that game it would've just happened a tad bit later in the champs game, or at best after the champs game)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2020)

Okosan why don’t u host 

BIRD FAVORITES

where everyone submits their favorite avian


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 20, 2020)

Hmm... I will submit...

A crow!


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 20, 2020)

is a said:


> Okosan why don’t u host
> 
> BIRD FAVORITES
> 
> where everyone submits their favorite avian


Can we submit mythical birds like a phoenix or a cockatrice?


----------



## Natalija (Aug 20, 2020)

Marco The Phoenix for me. Done.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 20, 2020)

Going with T-Rex, cuz we know dinosaurs are birdie ancestors.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aries (Aug 20, 2020)

Honk Honk[Bird Mafia but you gotta make bird noises every time you post]


----------



## Laix (Aug 20, 2020)

is a said:


> Okosan why don’t u host
> 
> BIRD FAVORITES
> 
> where everyone submits their favorite avian



YES OMG


----------



## Flower (Aug 20, 2020)

Definitely going with a plain ol' hawk. Still the best bird. Prove me wrong.


----------



## Hidden (Aug 20, 2020)

Cooooo! (Okosan kind of wants to run the setup from Raging Loop since he really enjoyed the game and it has a couple of interesting roles/mechanics, but kind of feels like it might be townsided a bit. Odk it can just lead to a LOT of confirms if people really want it to)



is a said:


> Okosan why don’t u host
> 
> BIRD FAVORITES
> 
> where everyone submits their favorite avian


COOO! (Someone better submit a fantail pigeon)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flower (Aug 20, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> If you sub out I'm pretty sure you can't advance at all.


Yeah, you can't advance. The sub comes from a different community and would advance if chosen. So once you sub out, you're no longer in the champs. There would probably be exceptions to the rule if the game ended prematurely as ours did which quite frankly sucked, but that depends on the circumstances.


----------



## Flower (Aug 20, 2020)

@Elistren is there a free slot mid-late October for a game btw? I think that would work best due to holidays. Gonna be a Generic/Vanilla game for 15-20 players.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2020)

Okosan said:


> Cooooo! (Okosan kind of wants to run the setup from Raging Loop since he really enjoyed the game and it has a couple of interesting roles/mechanics, but kind of feels like it might be townsided a bit. Odk it can just lead to a LOT of confirms if people really want it to)
> 
> 
> COOO! (Someone better submit a fantail pigeon)



If u host it I submit it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sigismund (Aug 20, 2020)

Flower said:


> Definitely going with a plain ol' hawk. Still the best bird. Prove me wrong.


Ziz the messenger of God, Who brings forth God's Judgment, and when his feet lay at the bottom of the sea the trip of his beak pierces the sky

The Thunderbird, who has 3 heads, is bigger than a mountain and shoots lightning from his eyes

California Condors

Golden Eagles


----------



## Flower (Aug 20, 2020)

Sigismund said:


> Ziz the messenger of God, Who brings forth God's Judgment, and when his feet lay at the bottom of the sea the trip of his beak pierces the sky
> 
> The Thunderbird, who has 3 heads, is bigger than a mountain and shoots lightning from his eyes
> 
> ...


Hawk>your fav.


----------



## Sigismund (Aug 20, 2020)

Flower said:


> Hawk>your fav.


Golden Eagles > Hawks.

Legitimately, Ealges eat Hawks a lot more often than vice versa


----------



## Flower (Aug 20, 2020)

Sigismund said:


> Golden Eagles > Hawks.
> 
> Legitimately, Ealges eat Hawks a lot more often than vice versa


But what if the hawk just flies away ?


----------



## Sigismund (Aug 20, 2020)

Flower said:


> But what if the hawk just flies away ?


Then its officially tapped out, proving the Eagles superiority


----------



## Flower (Aug 20, 2020)

Sigismund said:


> Then its officially tapped out, proving the Eagles superiority


Poor hawk, then .


----------



## Sigismund (Aug 20, 2020)

Flower said:


> Poor hawk, then .


I mean the Hawks still cool, just not Eagle cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 20, 2020)

How would okosans write ups work when they are all just coo

And we don't know what happened


----------



## Sigismund (Aug 20, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> How would okosans write ups work when they are all just coo
> 
> And we don't know what happened


So an Aries game in Coos


----------



## Aries (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Magic (Aug 20, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> If you sub out I'm pretty sure you can't advance at all.


Oh well, they were still a solid rep for our community. Had an inkling he rolled scum when the day started and he wasn't an early bird to post like the rest of them and I had to search just to find his posts.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 20, 2020)

Imperial Eagle


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 20, 2020)

I remember I was a lie detector in one game and all the scums were outed but I still had another lie detect left to use.  Someone said that they weren't gay so I lie detected that post


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 20, 2020)

Okosan said:


> Cooo! Cooo! (Okosan might end up hosting another game or two though in the meantime )


Hosting is generally a good way to keep invested in mafia without a lot of the stress unless you overload yourself hosting role madness. Hosting is in many ways funner than playing. 



is a said:


> Okosan why don’t u host
> 
> BIRD FAVORITES
> 
> where everyone submits their favorite avian


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 21, 2020)

is a said:


> Okosan why don’t u host
> 
> BIRD FAVORITES
> 
> where everyone submits their favorite avian


Pls do this


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 21, 2020)

This is my sign up


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 21, 2020)

Can someone please flip a coin for me?  The dice roller option appears to be out of commission


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 21, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Can someone please flip a coin for me?  The dice roller option appears to be out of commission



Tails.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 21, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Tails.


Thanks for that


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 21, 2020)

Just use random.org tbh


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 21, 2020)

You have no coins, Odd? So poor


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 21, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Just use random.org tbh


Due to the nature of my game I have to get somebody outside of the game to do it, the roll must be unbiased


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 21, 2020)

I could doctor the results as easily as this


----------



## Shizune (Aug 21, 2020)

I was about to say that people usually just trust the host not to mess with the game, but I suppose that’s not the case for Oddjutsu.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 21, 2020)

Elistren said:


> I was about to say that people usually just trust the host not to mess with the game, but I suppose that’s not the case for Oddjutsu.


You haven't been through what I've been through with hosts


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2020)

Florida Man uncovers mafia host conspiracy


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 21, 2020)

What happened to dice btw


----------



## Shizune (Aug 21, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> You haven't been through what I've been through with hosts



You’d be surprised what I’ve been through with hosts here.

For starters, Aries and Platinum took Favorites from me.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 21, 2020)

Are dice really gone? Because I needed them for Members Mafia...


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 21, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> What happened to dice btw


It was working this time yesterday


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 21, 2020)

Yeah I need them for Tower of God too.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 21, 2020)

Wait dice are gone??


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 21, 2020)

Omg nooo


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 21, 2020)

Even dice rolls you made previously have disappeared


----------



## Aries (Aug 21, 2020)

It seems like the smash bros game killed dice rolling. It truly was an end of a era

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 21, 2020)

Speaking of end of an era. Time to change the convo thread name


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 21, 2020)

@Rinoa are dices  gone ?


----------



## Didi (Aug 21, 2020)

1 die
2 dice


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 21, 2020)

Scumdesu said:


> @Rinoa are dices  gone ?


Apparently yes, but we still don't know why.
It's being verified perhaps only our Sadmin have access to do so.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Magic (Aug 21, 2020)

I rebought that game I was complaining about. I. love. it.
In day 100 of my first campaign and the dead have risen up. My mercenary company has to stop them. Instead I went into the southern lands to fight in the gladiator pits lol. If any of your men die now, they will come back as a zombie in the middle of fights. Kinda cool.

Named my troops after people in here. Saving up for a gladiator will probably call him Santi.

or could buy a rat catcher and call him Santi


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 21, 2020)

Bring back the dice kun.

@Rinoa @Mbxx @Naruto


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 21, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> Apparently yes, but we still don't know why.
> It's being verified perhaps only our Sadmin have access to do so.


Why ??


----------



## Aries (Aug 21, 2020)

The dice gods are punishing us for kvothe winning the smash bros game. Bad luck all game in rng only to win it at the end


----------



## Magic (Aug 22, 2020)

Aries said:


> The dice gods are punishing us for kvothe winning the smash bros game. Bad luck all game in rng only to win it at the end


Blasphemy, never question the RNG.


----------



## Aries (Aug 22, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Blasphemy, never question the RNG.



Mafia players in a game.
Whats a mafia mob to a town power role?
Whats a town power role to a rng god?
Whats a RnG God to a host who dont believe in anything?
Will they make it out alive? Alright alright
No dice in the section

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 22, 2020)

Camp indeed


----------



## Aries (Aug 22, 2020)

If any of ya is interested in joining a uno tourney


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 22, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> Bring back the dice kun.
> 
> @Rinoa @Mbxx @Naruto


Talk with them on the question/answers
It will be easier for them to concentrate this way


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 22, 2020)

Dice have returned.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 22, 2020)

test


----------



## Stelios (Aug 22, 2020)

what a comeback:


----------



## Didi (Aug 22, 2020)

dark dice

this some yu gi oh shit


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2020)

The cast of WW84 are legit playing a form of mafia on DC's Fandome Online Convention.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 22, 2020)

salvage dice rng


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 22, 2020)

Hey guys it should be back by now


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 22, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> salvage dice rng


Oh
Ninja Ara


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 22, 2020)

Damn
Everyone ninjaed me


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 22, 2020)

My love letter to RNG dice


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 23, 2020)

Karma is such a sexy bitch.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 23, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> Karma is such a sexy bitch.


You mean @Karma


----------



## Magic (Aug 23, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> You mean @Karma



Smart too.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 23, 2020)

Dice back, but broken?


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 23, 2020)

Your current avi look fierce, @Tiger. just saying


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 24, 2020)

testing


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 24, 2020)

the fact they are black on dark skin is annoying


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 24, 2020)

Legend said:


> The cast of WW84 are legit playing a form of mafia on DC's Fandome Online Convention.


Vid?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 24, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> the fact they are black on dark skin is annoying


It is, but not more annoying then switching to a different skin.


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> the fact they are black on dark skin is annoying


Works on Allure.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 24, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Works on Allure.


It does, but the shade of purple it uses would be an eyesore over time.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 24, 2020)

I want the Emerald skin they have on MU on here.


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> It does, but the shade of purple it uses would be an eyesore over time.



Magenta or Fuchsia


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I want the Emerald skin they have on MU on here.


Ah it's nice.


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Vid?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 24, 2020)

That game was aids


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2020)

Gal looks guilty after N1 lol. Her posture. 

Welp I was wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2020)

..... @Oddjutsu

*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah this game wtf.

all the big stars killed first



.


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2020)

Man mafia loses so much when it's just text. Da ultimate party game mon.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 24, 2020)

RemChu said:


> ..... @Oddjutsu
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



it was 2v2 at the end and they kept it going to lynch the black guy


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2020)

The ravi guy is so fucking funny.
Does Jonathan say anything all game?


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> it was 2v2 at the end and they kept it going to lynch the black guy


I don't blame them. He is dead silent all game.


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2020)

HAHAHAHAA

"I'm just chillin" - Jonathan

first words he has said halfway through the game.

BRAH


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 24, 2020)

Guys how about whoever gets post 78k gets to pick a new thread name/poll

Minus Rion cuz he has the current one


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 24, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Guys how about whoever gets post 78k gets to pick a new thread name/poll
> 
> Minus Rion cuz he has the current one


What were all the previous ones called?


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2020)

Man someone just showed me a short clip of a girl


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Guys how about whoever gets post 78k gets to pick a new thread name/poll
> 
> *Minus Rion cuz he has the current one*



Woah, woah, that's not right man....


----------



## Didi (Aug 24, 2020)

>tfw I got 75k and didn't get to pick a new title
boooooooooo


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 24, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> What were all the previous ones called?



It was a long sequence of Star War puns.

But I think nobody cares about Star Wars anymore so it seems we moved to a MCU pun with the last one.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 24, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Woah, woah, that's not right man....



Well suit yourself I'm not the one calling the shots, but I think it's healthier if we alternate.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 24, 2020)

Didi said:


> >tfw I got 75k and didn't get to pick a new title
> boooooooooo



We don't have an estabilished system tbh it's just when people start calling to change it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 24, 2020)

You people can also use forum points to force a change tbh. Costs 10 points.


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You people can also use forum points to force a change tbh. Costs 10 points.


What do you mean, you people?!

You not one of us? You better than us?!


----------



## Didi (Aug 24, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> We don't have an estabilished system tbh it's just when people start calling to change it.




I did! Cheap ass mods ignored me smh


----------



## Laix (Aug 24, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Guys how about whoever gets post 78k gets to pick a new thread name/poll
> 
> Minus Rion cuz he has the current one



laix’s sex dungeon incoming


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 24, 2020)

Laix said:


> laix’s sex dungeon incoming


No thanks


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2020)

WORKS FOR ME


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2020)

RemChu said:


> ..... @Oddjutsu
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


That cast seems so fun.


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 24, 2020)

I wouldn't mind her governing my populance if you know what I mean


----------



## Aries (Aug 24, 2020)

2020 NF Mafia Championships 

Its time to bring it back. Team Troll I expect you guys to represent and win it a 2nd year


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 24, 2020)

Aries said:


> Speaking of end of an era. Time to change the convo thread name



That will be a nah.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 24, 2020)

Aries said:


> 2020 NF Mafia Championships
> 
> Its time to bring it back. Team Troll I expect you guys to represent and win it a 2nd year



Of course our team gonna win it again. After all. It is the age of Rion.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 24, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Guys how about whoever gets post 78k gets to pick a new thread name/poll
> 
> Minus Rion cuz he has the current one



Like I said. That would be a *nah.
*
I'd just use my points to change it again.


----------



## Laix (Aug 24, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> Like I said. That would be a *nah.
> *
> I'd just use my points to change it again.



It's fine I don't think anyone actually acknowledges the title anyway so feel free to spend your points


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 24, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> Like I said. That would be a *nah.
> *
> I'd just use my points to change it again.



I mean you are entitled to using your points, and they will give you ownership of the thread name for one month for each 10 points you spend. If you want to buy multiple months with all of your points, suit yourself.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 24, 2020)

Now I do think we need some policy to decide what the thread name is going to be when people are not buying the name. The last one was decided by Rion, but it was completely arbitrary. Sooner or later we need to change, arbitrarily or not. I proposed 78k posts cuz that's the next round number, but dunno, could be any number.

@Scumdesu
@Santí

Also suit yourself if you wanna restrict Rion from running again cuz he got the last one. That's just a suggestion.


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2020)

We used to have new convos at every 2k


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2020)

Best tasting energy drinks? 

I need to order some in bulk. The one I like to drink, starbucks double shoot coffee. They do not ship to where I live. Annoying going to the store and buying like 12 cans. Every other week.

And knowing Amazon even if they did deliver it, it would be covered in dust and dented.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sigismund (Aug 25, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Best tasting energy drinks?
> 
> I need to order some in bulk. The one I like to drink, starbucks double shoot coffee. They do not ship to where I live. Annoying going to the store and buying like 12 cans. Every other week.
> 
> And knowing Amazon even if they did deliver it, it would be covered in dust and dented.


I always go for Monster Energy Zero Ultra


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2020)

Sigismund said:


> I always go for Monster Energy Zero Ultra


Okay, I tend to avoid the monster brand. I forget why.

Think it changes the color of my urine. That's a nope for me.


----------



## Sigismund (Aug 25, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Okay, I tend to avoid the monster brand. I forget why.
> 
> Think it changes the color of my urine. That's a nope for me.


All drinks change the color of your urine lol. Qlso that flavor isn't the pure green color like basic Monster.

But besides Monster, I'd say good ole Red Bull for easily findable, Bang Energy if you can find it is also good


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2020)

I want something with guarana in it....


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2020)

k searched for guarana and found something promising.

Sambazon Amazon Energy Drink, Jungle Love, Acai Berry and Passion Fruit 12 Ounce (Pack of 12) 

**
Antioxidants sound good and has dat guarana. 
I might hate the flavor though. No idea what acai berry is.


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2020)

Bought a 24 inch drawing table, just propped it up on my desk. Beautiful.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 25, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Bought a 24 inch drawing table, just propped it up on my desk. Beautiful.


I also bought something that was 24 inch, wasn't a drawing table


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> I also bought something that was 24 inch, wasn't a drawing table


That's a big sandwich.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 25, 2020)

RemChu said:


> That's a big sandwich.


I can barely fit it in my mouth


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 25, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Best tasting energy drinks?
> 
> I need to order some in bulk. The one I like to drink, starbucks double shoot coffee. They do not ship to where I live. Annoying going to the store and buying like 12 cans. Every other week.
> 
> And knowing Amazon even if they did deliver it, it would be covered in dust and dented.


I favor the Cubano double shot coffee in the small cans if I can find them, they work wonders.

Outside of them I just do the green monsters.


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm probably do a run and grab as many as I can tomorrow ~_~.

I need that fuel. 

Somedays if I drink one in the morning I can go like the entire day without eating. Kinda scary. Super suppress my appetite.


----------



## Sigismund (Aug 25, 2020)

RemChu said:


> I'm probably do a run and grab as many as I can tomorrow ~_~.
> 
> I need that fuel.
> 
> Somedays if I drink one in the morning I can go like the entire day without eating. Kinda scary. Super suppress my appetite.


Yeah caffine is an appetite suppressant slightly.

Works very well when combined with Nicotine. Also works to help all nighters and shitty low paying jobs


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2020)

Sigismund said:


> Yeah caffine is an appetite suppressant slightly.
> 
> Works very well when combined with Nicotine. Also works to help all nighters and shitty low paying jobs



Think the guarana stuff helps. It's like super food version of coffee. 
That drinks puts me on like a laser beam focus wavelength.


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2020)

The tablet is amazing.
My 13 inch one had like 77% color accuracy so i noticed some things were off when I colored on one screen then moved it to another.
This one is 89% i think. Matches my desktop's color perfectly.

and the size ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, size does matter. Forgot how awesome it was to work on a big screen like this. Ho ho ho.


----------



## Legend (Aug 25, 2020)

Body Armour


----------



## Legend (Aug 25, 2020)

Or Bang


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2020)

Legend said:


> Body Armour


Does it keep you awake?

Like I know B vitamins are for energy but like ....mmm.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 25, 2020)

Sigismund said:


> Yeah caffine is an appetite suppressant slightly.
> 
> Works very well when combined with Nicotine. Also works to help all nighters and shitty low paying jobs


My guess you are a software developer to like caffeine so much . My brother is game developer he drinks like 10 mugs a day .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2020)

It's like 7am, went to walmart pretty much empty. Bought like 8 of those starbucks things. 

This old guy at the register made a scene he wanted someone to cash him out. While the self check out is right there. Some people are on edge all the time these days.


----------



## Sigismund (Aug 25, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> My guess you are a software developer to like caffeine so much . My brother is game developer he drinks like 10 mugs a day .


I've done a few different jobs, but not really software development, except my stint in Game Design. As of now my official trade is Audio Production, both Pre and Post Production

In reality I'm unemployed, as I got done with college for the while in the middle of the virus, then got furloughed, which doesn't exactly leave me in the best open spot for new jobs.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 25, 2020)

Sigismund said:


> I've done a few different jobs, but not really software development, except my stint in Game Design. As of now my official trade is Audio Production, both Pre and Post Production
> 
> In reality I'm unemployed, as I got done with college for the while in the middle of the virus, then got furloughed, which doesn't exactly leave me in the best open spot for new jobs.


Well i can understand , i did my bachelors in public health , its super tough to get job .

I had to do learn coding  and i got  a job as fullstack dev then  i quit like in a year (found it boring). Then luckily i got a job as a contract worker to work as  stats in a shift hospital.

I am learning epidemology right now for my masters. I need to get into full time job been working as contract employee for past 7 years sucks though xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 25, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> My guess you are a software developer to like caffeine so much . My brother is game developer he drinks like 10 mugs a day .



I'm more of a tea person myself back when I worked as a programmer. 

my brother had done some game development but he doesn't drink coffee or tea though.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 25, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> I'm more of a tea person myself back when I worked as a programmer.
> 
> my brother had done some game development but he doesn't drink coffee or tea though.


I suck ass in programmer haha  . I am working as biostats now we do survellience on maternity , birth rates every year.

The coronavirus has been tough times on pregnant woman, we have to make report  and writing documents for the health worker how to handle the situation . Its trying times for public health these days , my brother told me "oh great now you want coffee too !!!"


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 25, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> I suck ass in programmer haha  . I am working as biostats now we do survellience on maternity , birth rates every year.
> 
> The coronavirus has been tough times on pregnant woman, we have to make report writing documents. Its trying times for public health these days , my brother told me "oh great now you want coffee too !!!"



I mostly dealt with automation. So just automating repetitive tasks and uploads/downloads for corporate companies was my line of work. I really want to go more into database jobs but I'm finding that to be a hard task considering most jobs aren't looking for that around here. 

I guess for now I am working on my certification in Oracle SQL and Microsoft SQL server.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 25, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> I mostly dealt with automation. So just automating repetitive tasks and uploads/downloads for corporate companies was my line of work. I really want to go more into database jobs but I'm finding that to be a hard task considering most jobs aren't looking for that around here.
> 
> I guess for now I am working on my certification in Oracle SQL and Microsoft SQL server.


Nice all the best.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 25, 2020)

I will be studying epidemology next year people did tell me data science does help a lot . 

I did basic epidemology courses in john hopkins online courses it did ping my interest to study the epidemics .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sigismund (Aug 25, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> I mostly dealt with automation. So just automating repetitive tasks and uploads/downloads for corporate companies was my line of work. I really want to go more into database jobs but I'm finding that to be a hard task considering most jobs aren't looking for that around here.
> 
> I guess for now I am working on my certification in Oracle SQL and Microsoft SQL server.



>SQL


Oh God, my Data analytics class is giving me flashbacks to having to deal with that.

My question is does it ever actually work?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 25, 2020)

Sigismund said:


> >SQL
> 
> 
> Oh God, my Data analytics class is giving me flashbacks to having to deal with that.
> ...



does what ever work? 

honestly i love working with SQL. That and C# are my most comfortable languages to work with lol.


----------



## Legend (Aug 25, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Does it keep you awake?
> 
> Like I know B vitamins are for energy but like ....mmm.


Not like caffeine


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 25, 2020)

And that's how I host a game of mafia


----------



## Didi (Aug 25, 2020)

>SQL
obligatory:


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2020)

Just played ash like snow. My hand hurts.


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2020)

y left is going to be sore tomoirroeeew


----------



## Magic (Aug 26, 2020)

Waking up at 4 in the morning everyday.


----------



## Sigismund (Aug 26, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Waking up at 4 in the morning everyday.


 Rip.


----------



## Magic (Aug 26, 2020)

Sigismund said:


> Rip.



I'm both a night owl/ wolf and an early bird. ~_~


----------



## Sigismund (Aug 26, 2020)

RemChu said:


> I'm both a night owl/ wolf and an early bird. ~_~


I'm just a Vampire as I worked night shift for 4 years straight while in college, love the late fall/winter time, and hate the sun and how fucking humid and hot it gets here with that.


----------



## Magic (Aug 26, 2020)

Sigismund said:


> I'm just a Vampire as I worked night shift for 4 years straight while in college, love the late fall/winter time, and hate the sun and how fucking humid and hot it gets here with that.


Dude I hate the east coast state where I am in summer. So humid same...

~_~

Humidity + leather gaming chair in office. 

NAH fam.


----------



## Sigismund (Aug 26, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Dude I hate the east coast state where I am in summer. So humid same...
> 
> ~_~
> 
> ...


Yeah I remember when I lived in New Jesery summers could get pretty damn hot and humid. Liked the winters tho.

The south, Georgia to Texas was the worst for summers, even worst than out in Nevada and Arizona, as at least it was 110-120 And a dry heat.

Thats a combo for your forearms to fuse into the chair lol.


----------



## Magic (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm delete that post as if I was mod I would ban myself.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 26, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> I mostly dealt with automation. So just automating repetitive tasks and uploads/downloads for corporate companies was my line of work. I really want to go more into database jobs but I'm finding that to be a hard task considering most jobs aren't looking for that around here.
> 
> I guess for now I am working on my certification in Oracle SQL and Microsoft SQL server.



So basically your job is to end other jobs


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 26, 2020)

If Okosan is going to do that bird game maybe we should all get sockpuppet accounts


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 26, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So basically your job is to end other jobs



well not gonna lie, I have done that before.  @is a and @Lord Genome can attest to that.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 26, 2020)

bird game would be cool i loved birds


----------



## Hidden (Aug 26, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> bird game would be cool i loved birds


Coooo! (Okosan will actually make a thread for that because why not. He's just lazy so he'll get around to it later)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 26, 2020)

Headline in my news feed.


Bella Thorne earbs 1 million in 24 hours on only fans. 

Holy cow.

She hot af.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 26, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Headline in my news feed.
> 
> 
> Bella Thorne earbs 1 million in 24 hours on only fans.
> ...


That's a lot of simps


----------



## Aries (Aug 26, 2020)

Debauchery Mafia here we come...


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 26, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> That's a lot of simps



Yea imagine paying for porn lmao


----------



## Magic (Aug 26, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> Yea imagine paying for porn lmao


Pay the iron price  



Aries said:


> Debauchery Mafia here we come...


Belle Delphine and Bella Thorne in one game? 
Sounds cozy.


----------



## Aries (Aug 26, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Belle Delphine and Bella Thorne in one game?
> Sounds cozy.



We can put pokimane, belle dephine in the same mafia team

If okosan can do a bird favorites dont see why we cant do the sleaziest of all themes. Players submit male and female porn stars, webcam girls, onlyfan celebrities etc... Such a game would require sock puppets because i dont see anyone openly signing up for such a game


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 26, 2020)

Aries said:


> If okosan can do a bird favorites dont see why we cant do the sleaziest of all themes. Players submit male and female porn stars, webcam girls, onlyfan celebrities etc... Such a game would require sock puppets because i dont see anyone openly signing up for such a game



Ummm

Ima pass on that lol

I feel like there's a huge difference between a bird mafia game and a sleazy porn theme mafia game


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 26, 2020)

been a while since the last sock puppet game actually


----------



## Magic (Aug 26, 2020)

Aries said:


> We can put pokimane, belle dephine in the same mafia team
> 
> If okosan can do a bird favorites dont see why we cant do the sleaziest of all themes. Players submit male and female porn stars, webcam girls, onlyfan celebrities etc... Such a game would require sock puppets because i dont see anyone openly signing up for such a game



Pokimane has no abilities.

Can superkill leafyishere


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 26, 2020)

is a said:


> been a while since the last sock puppet game actually


Sock puppet games GOAT. Ultra and I still call each other Whale and Horse


----------



## Aries (Aug 26, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> Ummm
> 
> Ima pass on that lol
> 
> I feel like there's a huge difference between a bird mafia game and a sleazy porn theme mafia game



A bird mafia game...

The birds in okosans mafia game:


Okosan:


----------



## Hidden (Aug 26, 2020)

Cooo! (Also will probably need a cohost for whenever Okosan gets around to making the game. First, it's probably to be some sort of role madness type thing and Okosan has very little experience making/balancing larger role madness games. That or you people can just accept it'll probably be some sort of unbalanced and Okosan can lean into that lmao. Second, it would probably just be nice to have a cohost if it is going to be role madness instead of Okosan having to process/run it all )


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 26, 2020)

Okosan said:


> Cooo! (Also will probably need a cohost for whenever Okosan gets around to making the game. First, it's probably to be some sort of role madness type thing and Okosan has very little experience making/balancing larger role madness games. That or you people can just accept it'll probably be some sort of unbalanced and Okosan can lean into that lmao. Second, it would probably just be nice to have a cohost if it is going to be role madness instead of Okosan having to process/run it all )


You should get another bird to help you @Nessos @SinRaven


----------



## Aries (Aug 26, 2020)

Wtf did i just watch


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 26, 2020)

Aries said:


> Wtf did i just watch


A sex positive educational video.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 26, 2020)

Aries said:


> Wtf did i just watch


Disturbing video  .


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 27, 2020)

Heard there is torando in US. Hope you guys are safe 

@is a 
@Kvothe Kingkiller
@Aries 
@Sigismund


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 27, 2020)

So I just remembered a pretty cool setup I brainstormed with one of the other Champs players last year, with the core idea centering around players being able to stick around as ghosts after being murdered. This way more people get to contribute for longer, if they so choose.

*Set-up* : Ghost town

Unique mechanic : If a player is killed by a regular kill, they can still post during the day phase as a ghost if they want(no posting requirements) but are still dead for all intents and purposes(no vote power, don't count towards parity, can't be targeted except by mafia kills). If a player is killed by a strongman kill, they are removed from the game entirely. A ghost player can be finished off for good by another kill on them.

_Town_ 

Doctor
Jailkeeper
Tracker
x11 generic

_Mafia
_
x3 goons

Special : If no mafia member was lynched the day phase prior, mafia can choose to either make their kill a strongman kill that night or get a second regular kill that night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sigismund (Aug 27, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> Heard there is torando in US. Hope you guys are safe
> 
> @is a
> @Kvothe Kingkiller
> ...


Tornados are fairly common where I am, and most of the time they dont tend to hit anywhere populated. There's probably 3 or 4 more going on as well across the states as its late summer. Sure some can be really bad, but most you can watch comfortably in the distance on your front porch.


Also I doubt any of us live anywhere near it except maybe me. Kvothe and Aries are in SoCal iirc, which rarely has tornados and is thousands of miles away from Tornado Alley


----------



## Magic (Aug 27, 2020)

Looking for bard imagery I found this.




Haha


----------



## Magic (Aug 27, 2020)

These are awesome.


*Spoiler*: __ 










Gwent cards have some great art.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 27, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> You should get another bird to help you @Nessos @SinRaven


Depending on when you plan to host it, @Okosan, I could cohost!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 27, 2020)

Sigismund said:


> Tornados are fairly common where I am, and most of the time they dont tend to hit anywhere populated. There's probably 3 or 4 more going on as well across the states as its late summer. Sure some can be really bad, but most you can watch comfortably in the distance on your front porch.
> 
> 
> Also I doubt any of us live anywhere near it except maybe me. Kvothe and Aries are in SoCal iirc, which rarely has tornados and is thousands of miles away from Tornado Alley



I think wad has his fair share 

@Aragorn but ya no tornados over here. We only have wildfires and earthquakes.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 27, 2020)

Tornadoes are gay


----------



## Magic (Aug 27, 2020)

_scratch head_


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 27, 2020)

They blow everybody


----------



## Magic (Aug 27, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> So I just remembered a pretty cool setup I brainstormed with one of the other Champs players last year, with the core idea centering around players being able to stick around as ghosts after being murdered. This way more people get to contribute for longer, if they so choose.
> 
> *Set-up* : Ghost town
> 
> ...


Sounds miserable for mafia.
The dark souls of mafia.


----------



## Magic (Aug 27, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> They blow everybody



Ah, that's what I called my ex wife. The tornado.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 27, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Sounds miserable for mafia.
> The dark souls of mafia.


It can easily become a stomp in mafia's favor, given mislynch+double kill going through means three less people towards parity each cycle. In most balanced games, mafia need four mislynches to win if all their members stay alive, and without blocks/protects coming through mafia can win with three double kills+one strongman. 

I might give the mafia a role cop though, or take away town's tracker because it's harder to get rid of good scumhunters.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 27, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Ah, that's what I called my ex wife. The tornado.


The Whorenado


----------



## Magic (Aug 27, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> The Whorenado


She got around but she was a classy lady.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 27, 2020)

I thought remchu was a girl.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 27, 2020)

She is


----------



## Magic (Aug 27, 2020)

Powerful


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 27, 2020)

Juggalo furries because why not


----------



## Magic (Aug 27, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> I thought remchu was a girl.


----------



## Magic (Aug 27, 2020)

Aries said:


> Wtf did i just watch


A young DDJ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 27, 2020)

RemChu said:


> A young DDJ?



How extremely rude of you. I will have you know that I am still what you could call, a young adult male; I am only in my early thirties.

Life expectancy for adult males in the United States is seventy-eight years old, so I am not even half way there. Many men my age have still not married or fathered children, and many men are still focusing on their careers at this time.

According to the Oxford English Dictionary, middle-aged is from age forty-five to sixty-five. I have not reached that threshold. Therefore I must ask you to apologize for your remark as it suggests that I am not young anymore, when I very much am.


----------



## Magic (Aug 27, 2020)

eDGY BATMAN


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 27, 2020)

RemChu said:


> eDGY BATMAN


They're all edgy batman


----------



## Magic (Aug 27, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> They're all edgy batman



Edge is a spire. 
We have yet to reach the apex.


----------



## Magic (Aug 27, 2020)

Speaking of movies.

Should I go see Tenet and die of corona? Decisions decisions...

Walk into the theater in a full hazmat suit.


----------



## Aries (Aug 27, 2020)

Sign ups are up. Which team will you represent?

Team Hope
Team Spite
Team Troll
Team Ego
Team Undecided


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 27, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> I thought remchu was a girl.



I got some bad news for you


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 27, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> I got some bad news for you


Even the name sounds feminine lol and he adds all hot girls pics.


----------



## Magic (Aug 27, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> I got some bad news for you



I'm not single. The bad news right? 

FemChu is 100% woman.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 27, 2020)

Cool mafia witch @RemChu .


----------



## Magic (Aug 27, 2020)

Throwback to favorites X

Yo homies hit me up with some actions

Please?

Someone?!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Magic (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Magic (Aug 27, 2020)

That was the real live streamer experience.

Begging for views and donos $$( actions)


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 27, 2020)

it was p funny watching that

then Oddjutsu won and left he game and (iirc) you lost a viewer again lol memes


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 27, 2020)

RemChu said:


> I'm not single. The bad news right?
> 
> FemChu is 100% woman.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 27, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> it was p funny watching that
> 
> then Oddjutsu won and left he game and (iirc) you lost a viewer again lol memes


That role cop ability could have really helped out town


----------



## Magic (Aug 27, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> That role cop ability could have really helped out town



The night I was killed by Owner I was going to target Badalight. I sent in the action! 



Universe B RemChu


----------



## Magic (Aug 27, 2020)

universe C remchu

No coronaviwus so I was on vacation in Ireland. 
Never played.


----------



## Magic (Aug 28, 2020)

Any of you with a switch want to play through this together?


Loved it as a kid but think I couldn't coordinate finishing it with friends.

has online now.


----------



## SinRaven (Aug 28, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Any of you with a switch want to play through this together?
> 
> 
> Loved it as a kid but think I couldn't coordinate finishing it with friends.
> ...


Omg I loved that game!!!

I dont have a switch but I plan to buy one soon. I'm up for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 28, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Any of you with a switch want to play through this together?
> 
> 
> Loved it as a kid but think I couldn't coordinate finishing it with friends.
> ...


I have a Switch, but not sure about buying that game at the moment. First time in a while that I have some cash to blow on games and I want to get Xenoblade Chronicles DE and Moon.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 28, 2020)

Plus I tend to do all multiplayer coop with my two best IRL friends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 28, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I have a Switch, but not sure about buying that game at the moment. First time in a while that I have some cash to blow on games and I want to get Xenoblade Chronicles DE and Moon.


What is moon?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 28, 2020)

RemChu said:


> What is moon?




It's a non-standard JRPG, that was one of the inspirations for Undertale. It came out first in 1997, but was never released outside of Japan until this year with the Switch port.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 28, 2020)

Rather more of a JRPG that's a deconstruction of the genre.


----------



## Magic (Aug 28, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> It's a non-standard JRPG, that was one of the inspirations for Undertale. It came out first in 1997, but was never released outside of Japan until this year with the Switch port.


Yeah I googled moon switch and was like "what the ---"


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 28, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Yeah I googled moon switch and was like "what the ---"


Basically in the game you play as some normal dude following in the wake of a JRPG/action adventure hero but not as they are in lore, but how players use them in gameplay...so basically psychos that break into people's houses and take their stuff by breaking pots, commit mass murder of certain races, etc.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 28, 2020)

Damn i am shocked chadwick boseman passed away.

2020 is awful year. Rest in peace you were abs good in black panther.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 28, 2020)

Wow.

Ok 2020 you can end now.


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2020)

My boy noooooooooooooo. 


Crying.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Basically in the game you play as some normal dude following in the wake of a JRPG/action adventure hero but not as they are in lore, but how players use them in gameplay...so basically psychos that break into people's houses and take their stuff by breaking pots, commit mass murder of certain races, etc.


What does that say about the base human condition that such actions are fun and enjoyable.

Hahaha the shadow exposed.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 29, 2020)

RemChu said:


> What does that say about the base human condition that such actions are fun and enjoyable.
> 
> Hahaha the shadow exposed.


We'd all love to go to Pleasure Island for a time :


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 29, 2020)

I have been thinking chadwick had to complete three movies and getting cancer treatment. The Guy was truly a humble one i remember he was always positive and smiling in his interviews , i am sure his wife and family must have gone through over the years.

Seriously life is truly unfair .


----------



## Magic (Aug 30, 2020)

I regret buying FF crystal chronicles.



30 dollars I could have spent on pizza.
Fuck man.
Nostalgia op.
I barely touch my switch too.


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 30, 2020)

sup fellas 

yo why isnt this like the other convo threads?

eventually ends and start and new one?

3.8k pages


----------



## Magic (Aug 30, 2020)

> Can you refund a digital download Nintendo?
> *Refund* Request for *Downloaded* Game or DLC (Wrong Game, Didn't Like Game, Accidental Purchase) *We* are unable to provide *refunds* or exchanges for mistaken purchases, and/or *if you* don't like the game. ... *We* also encourage *you* to visit the *Nintendo* website for information about the games available for our systems.Aug 22, 2020


killing me nintendo....


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 30, 2020)

RemChu said:


> killing me nintendo....



nintendo in 2020 lol


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 30, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> nintendo in 2020 lol


Nintendo owned 2020


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 30, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Nintendo owned 2020



not for everybody lol

im not a console player, but nintendo seems dead to me lol


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 30, 2020)

Nintendo is making A LOT of money with the Switch.

Maybe not from the same consumer base who buys Xbox/Playstations but there are many other markets.

A few months ago the latest Animal Crossing dominated social media for a month, for example.


----------



## Aries (Aug 30, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> not for everybody lol
> 
> im not a console player, but nintendo seems dead to me lol



Probably due to the lack of games this year. Animal crossing and paper mario were the big games this year for them. Its a wii u drought this year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 30, 2020)

Aries said:


> Probably due to the lack of games this year. Animal crossing and paper mario were the big games this year for them. Its a wii u drought this year



Didn't sword and shield come out this year


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 30, 2020)

I don't actually remember


----------



## Aries (Aug 30, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> Didn't sword and shield come out this year



Came out last year on November. Their big game this year was animal crossing in march then total silence. I guess you can say maybe xenoblades chronicles? But pretty sure thats a niche title.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 30, 2020)

Aries said:


> Came out last year on November. Their big game this year was animal crossing in march then total silence. I guess you can say maybe xenoblades chronicles? But pretty sure thats a niche title.



No more heroes 3 and bravely default 2 this year I think


----------



## Aries (Aug 30, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> No more heroes 3 and bravely default 2 this year I think



I honestly forgot about those games. Their is a rumor about that 3d mario collection which i hope is true. Can save 2020. This year just feels like auto pilot


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 30, 2020)

its valorant and PC games year


----------



## Tiger (Aug 30, 2020)

One of the best videogames I ever played was on the venerable Sega CD. And it was quite literally the only game worth playing on that system.

It was called Dark Wizard, and if I could remake ANY game using current technology, it would be that. Even with 1993 graphics, I'd still play that right now over 99.9% of any other game people try and get me to look at.

I'll see myself out, tyvm.


----------



## Laix (Aug 30, 2020)

It’s definitely crack you’re on if you think Nintendo isn’t swimming in money

Pokemon SS & Animal Crossing we’re both huge smashes


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 30, 2020)

also smash Bros dlc


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 31, 2020)

Well with internet outtage yesterday , we spent our time to driveway theatre .

I and my partner  watched a(boring)  movie . I was like  why the hell did you bring me to this boring piece of s**t.  Literally spent sleeping in my car.


----------



## Magic (Aug 31, 2020)

Wasn't on nf all day. Check this morning I'm dead. 


Wouldn't be surprised if yet again a townie killed me.

I can post this now.


@ me when my namesake flips.


----------



## Magic (Aug 31, 2020)

I'm townman.

-leads town
-has terrible scum reads
-will mislynch fellow townies
-loses in mylo


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 31, 2020)

Also just checked dr disrespect was kicked off from twitch. I didmt know this dude got banned. 

Did he harrass female streamers ?


----------



## Magic (Aug 31, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> Also just checked dr disrespect was kicked off from twitch. I didmt know this dude got banned.
> 
> Did he harrass female streamers ?



I believe nobody knows the reason why to this day.

He himself says he was not told why "That makes zero sense". He had like million dollar contract with twitch....if they pulled the rug under him it was for a good reason.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 31, 2020)

RemChu said:


> I believe nobody knows the reason why to this day.
> 
> He himself says he was not told why "That makes zero sense".


Lol  looks like something big behind the scenes. Twitch is not completely honest gere.


----------



## Magic (Aug 31, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> Lol  looks like something big behind the scenes. Twitch is not completely honest gere.


If anything it is to his benefit they say nothing and he denies he knows anything. Helps his brand name.

Imagine if it came out he was texting to underage girls or something. His brand name is ruined.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 31, 2020)

RemChu said:


> If anything it is to his benefit they say nothing and he denies he knows anything. Helps his brand name.
> 
> Imagine if it came out he was texting to underage girls or something. His brand name is ruined.


He has history of cheating before  . Wont he be arrested by now  if he was grooming underage streamers ?

I remember he had contract thing right ? Since mixer was goner they decided to bin doc out. its easy to show proof that he violated twitch 's agreement and disclosure.

Doc hands are tied here but it looks like he was fighting corporates on top .


----------



## Sigismund (Aug 31, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> No more heroes 3 and bravely default 2 this year I think



What, Bravely Second came out years ago.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 31, 2020)

Sigismund said:


> What, Bravely Second came out years ago.



Bravely Default 2 comes after Bravely Second.

... yeah.


----------



## Sigismund (Aug 31, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Bravely Default 2 comes after Bravely Second.
> 
> ... yeah.


Oh I didn't know BD2 was a thing, we always called Bravely Second, Bravely Default 2.


I hate names with Numbers that completely fucking lie about where they are placed.

Red Dead Redemption 2 is the biggest pet peeve on that front

"While _Second_ was a direct story follow up from _Default_, _Default 2_ is a new and unrelated story and cast of characters."

This seems backwards to me. Youd think the out and out sequel would get the 2, but nope its basically a spin off taking 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hero (Aug 31, 2020)

I just want the phases to start on time for once


----------



## Laix (Sep 1, 2020)

Hero said:


> I just want the phases to start on time for once



@Pool Party Nitty I think shit kingdom mentioned you xx


----------



## Shizune (Sep 1, 2020)

I’m hosting the biggest mafia game I’ve ever hosted while working full time (40+ hours a week) and taking 5 classes this semester

The phase timings have only deviated by an hour at worst and I’ve reeled them back in every time

Pls no complain bc I’m v sensitive and under a lot of pressure right now thank u


----------



## Kingslayer (Sep 1, 2020)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> I’m hosting the biggest mafia game I’ve ever hosted while working full time (40+ hours a week) and taking 5 classes this semester
> 
> The phase timings have only deviated by an hour at worst and I’ve reeled them back in every time
> 
> Pls no complain bc I’m v sensitive and under a lot of pressure right now thank u


Hope you are getting sleep lol. Hosting in a forum is very tiring if you are committed to real life situation as well. 

You are doing awesome btw .


----------



## Magic (Sep 1, 2020)

Shit if I had a soft spoken math teacher like dis, Id be flying nigg.as to the moon right now.

Shit


mamabean

(why did utube rec this?, I'm not a mathematician)


----------



## Shizune (Sep 1, 2020)

Someone explain to me why there is a kid, maybe 14-16 years old, vaping outside my job right now


----------



## Kingslayer (Sep 1, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Shit if I had a soft spoken math teacher like dis, Id be flying nigg.as to the moon right now.
> 
> Shit
> 
> ...


She looks hot. Wish my teacher were like her.

Because you are nerd rem.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 1, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> Also just checked dr disrespect was kicked off from twitch. I didmt know this dude got banned.
> 
> Did he harrass female streamers ?



he broke the contract and went to utube

he streamed 1 day on insta, and now hes streaming on utube

rumors about him breaking ToS is likely false tho lol, but none can be so sure


----------



## Kingslayer (Sep 1, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> he broke the contract and went to utube
> 
> he streamed 1 day on insta, and now hes streaming on utube
> 
> rumors about him breaking ToS is likely false tho lol, but none can be so sure



I personally think Twitch shot at its foot , if the news comes out Doc is clean .Streamers will probably will stop their trust . .


----------



## Sigismund (Sep 1, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> I personally think Twitch shot at its foot , if the news comes out Doc is clean .Streamers will probably will stop their trust . .


Thats probably why anything that happened will be burred in NDAs until time immemorial, whether Doc is innocent or guilty of whatever. If it were an actual criminal charge, as was speculated when the nees of Docs ban first came out,,  it would have been public by now, so it is a Twitch thing


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 2, 2020)

@RemChu Australia has the hottest mathematicians, I'm willing to die on that hill


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 2, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> I personally think Twitch shot at its foot , if the news comes out Doc is clean .Streamers will probably will stop their trust . .



yea idk twitch is sometimes very inconsistent with their ToS and punishments lol

i heared doc prolly just broke the contract cuz he was getting paid more elsewhere (on utube maybe?)

idek at this point lol


----------



## Kingslayer (Sep 2, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yea idk twitch is sometimes very inconsistent with their ToS and punishments lol
> 
> i heared doc prolly just broke the contract cuz he was getting paid more elsewhere (on utube maybe?)
> 
> idek at this point lol


Twitch is losing subs , i guess Ninja is no longer streaming on their channel is huge loss .

Pretty sure Doc has conflict of interest or working with new streaming channel. Personally twitch is on lose here .

Gamers will have better options like youtube .


----------



## Kingslayer (Sep 2, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> @RemChu Australia has the hottest mathematicians, I'm willing to die on that hill


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 2, 2020)

Can you like fuck off mate?


----------



## Kingslayer (Sep 2, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Can you like fuck off mate?


Ah australian thing to say . 

I miss Adelaide


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 2, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> Twitch is losing subs , i guess Ninja is no longer streaming on their channel is huge loss .
> 
> Pretty sure Doc has conflict of interest or working with new streaming channel. Personally twitch is on lose here .
> 
> Gamers will have better options like youtube .



ninja hasent been in twitch for awhile, but the recent doc loss is big loss for twitch indeed lol

its all cuz they r so hard pressing on their famous streamers, meanwhile some egrill streamers get it very easy, because apparently egrill streamers get them the easiest money lol


----------



## Kingslayer (Sep 2, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ninja hasent been in twitch for awhile, but the recent doc loss is big loss for twitch indeed lol
> 
> its all cuz they r so hard pressing on their famous streamers, meanwhile some egrill streamers get it very easy, because apparently egrill streamers get them the easiest money lol



I personally dont like that canadian female streamer . I guess guys have this weird crush on female gamer they are pretty rare to be honest.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 2, 2020)

Turbo game today


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 2, 2020)

I've got a really good game to host in the future but right now there are a lot of signups going


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 2, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> I personally dont like that canadian female streamer . I guess guys have this weird crush on female gamer they are pretty rare to be honest.



its more than u think lol. some ppl r weird af. if u see female streamers twitch chat its next lvl lol


----------



## Magic (Sep 2, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> I personally dont like that* canadian female streamer *. I guess guys have this weird crush on female gamer they are pretty rare to be honest.


Who?


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 2, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Who?



maybe pokimane

shes not canadian origin, but she was in canada iirc, and is the most popular female streamer


----------



## Magic (Sep 2, 2020)

​
Cultist: We need more cult wins in 2020?

Newly Culted town: *YES!!!! *
​2020 year of the cultist


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 2, 2020)

RemChu said:


> ​
> Cultist: We need more cult wins in 2020?
> 
> Newly Culted town: *YES!!!! *
> ​2020 year of the cultist



its all fun and games until town gets to have cult abilities too 

that is truely role madness


----------



## Aries (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 2, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> its all fun and games until town gets to have cult abilities too
> 
> that is truely role madness



Iirc there was a game where a mafia member got turned town lol


----------



## Aries (Sep 2, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Iirc there was a game where a mafia member got turned town lol



Pretty sure thats happened in one of my games


----------



## Aries (Sep 2, 2020)

So trying to round up my switch games. Need a rpgish game. Mario x rabbids has been on my radar for a while now. Waiting on a sale. Not a fan of what they did in pokemon shield/sword but its still a pokemon game at the end of day and ill always look at it as ole reliable rpg game.

Then theirs xenoblade chronicles 1 and 2 + fire emblem games which i hear good things about but not sure if the gameplay will be for me


----------



## Magic (Sep 2, 2020)

Aries said:


> So trying to round up my switch games. Need a rpgish game. Mario x rabbids has been on my radar for a while now. Waiting on a sale. Not a fan of what they did in pokemon shield/sword but its still a pokemon game at the end of day and ill always look at it as ole reliable rpg game.
> 
> Then theirs xenoblade chronicles 1 and 2 + fire emblem games which i hear good things about but not sure if the gameplay will be for me



Have you ever played Dragon's Dogma? Old but good action rpg. 

The combat in Xeno 2 is boring and takes a long time until you unlock everything you can do combat wise. The story and world is great though. Exploration wise. Game looks so good on a big screen. Great music too.


----------



## Aries (Sep 2, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Have you ever played Dragon's Dogma? Old but good action rpg.
> 
> The combat in Xeno 2 is boring and takes a long time until you unlock everything you can do combat wise. The story and world is great though. Exploration wise. Game looks so good on a big screen. Great music too.



Isnt that a capcom game? Think i saw it once but didn't look into it. Maybe it was the setting but couldnt help but think dragons age for some reason.

Yeah ive read about that. Takes a while for it to get going game play wise. I like the animeish like aesthetic of it. Story and exploration sound great but not sure if have the attiention span to stick thru it before it gets good if it takes a while to unlock everything


----------



## Aries (Sep 2, 2020)

I do like the osts of xenoblade chronicles


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 2, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Iirc there was a game where a mafia member got turned town lol





Aries said:


> Pretty sure thats happened in one of my games



w8 doesnt that just end the game for mafia if he leaks everything 

or u replace the player so he loses his mafia memory lol



Aries said:


> So trying to round up my switch games. Need a rpgish game. Mario x rabbids has been on my radar for a while now. Waiting on a sale. Not a fan of what they did in pokemon shield/sword but its still a pokemon game at the end of day and ill always look at it as ole reliable rpg game.
> 
> Then theirs xenoblade chronicles 1 and 2 + fire emblem games which i hear good things about but not sure if the gameplay will be for me



not rly a switch player. I actually never played any of these xd


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 2, 2020)

i was mafia and then i got culted in that smash game  @Go D. Usopp

aries told me i was not allowed to tell my former mafia team who joker and the cults are and im not allowed to tell joker who my mafia teammates were

might be similar there but was a little annoying


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> i was mafia and then i got culted in that smash game  @Go D. Usopp
> 
> aries told me i was not allowed to tell my former mafia team who joker and the cults are and im not allowed to tell joker who my mafia teammates were
> 
> might be similar there but was a little annoying



its very weird lol, u could just soft hint to cult all ur previous teammates u know lmao


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

yo @Nessos this emote reminds me so much of u


----------



## Nessos (Sep 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yo @Nessos this emote reminds me so much of u


You shouldn't have show me!


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

Nessos said:


> You shouldn't have show me!



well now this is officially the nessos emote


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 3, 2020)

Should be double agent, the conversion of mafia "works" and you get to join the cult but you are actually still aligned with mafia and their wincon

i.e. Mafia should not be able to converted


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> well now this is officially the nessos emote


I can't find it


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> I can't find it



its on imgur lol, not on this site xd

but i'll post it everytime nessos claims something

its big news afterall !!



Oddjutsu said:


> Should be double agent, the conversion of mafia "works" and you get to join the cult but you are actually still aligned with mafia and their wincon
> 
> i.e. Mafia should not be able to converted



if so then u shud only be able talk to the cult leader, and not the enitre cult faction. Also i guess u wont leave ur mafia chat so that might actually be a thing lmao


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> its on imgur lol, not on this site xd
> 
> but i'll post it everytime nessos claims something
> 
> ...


Post it in the emote suggestion thread, hold on I'll link you


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Post it in the emote suggestion thread, hold on I'll link you



i posted others b4 it, the emotes i suggest dont get accepted

its not like i made it lol, someone showed it to me, and they probably wuda suggested it there

it takes forever for them to process emotes lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

could give it a try

shud it be :nessos

or :bignews

lmao


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i posted others b4 it, the emotes i suggest dont get accepted
> 
> its not like i made it lol, someone showed it to me, and they probably wuda suggested it there
> 
> it takes forever for them to process emotes lol


Mods suck (lots of cock)


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 3, 2020)

:bignews


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> its very weird lol, u could just soft hint to cult all ur previous teammates u know lmao


I could have yes but for the sake of the game, I tried to follow it. 

Subconsciously it does slip out (things like "I am for sure ussop is fox" so then by poe they would have figure out sigismund is mewtwo) so even that I try to limit it.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 3, 2020)

idk traitor roles are weird


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Mods suck (lots of cock)



i have fk tonnes of dank emotes but what can i say

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> I could have yes but for the sake of the game, I tried to follow it.
> 
> Subconsciously it does slip out (things like "I am for sure ussop is fox" so then by poe they would have figure out sigismund is mewtwo) so even that I try to limit it.



yea probably happens naturally lol, need a complete memory wipe or change of player for that to work perfectly xd

i stopped following the thread at the end but sig's mewtwo was hidden asfk from what i recall

also i knew wad was bad at the end but u or smbody protected them with darkest lariat or smthing iirc

depending on the cult win con tho, sometimes them keeping the mafia alive is good for them i guess


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> also i knew wad was bad at the end but u or smbody protected them with darkest lariat or smthing iirc


ye had to protect the cult leader 

thats all my job was


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> :bignews



done lol



Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> ye had to protect the cult leader
> 
> thats all my job was



well it worked lol

yo u still play league? what r ur thoughts on the new champs lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

actually is the league section here active? havent been there in like 2 years lmao


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> done lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



samira dumb
yone dumb
lillia dumb

wake me up when theyre annie tier and i dont see them :dab


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> actually is the league section here active? havent been there in like 2 years lmao


not sure. I don't even rly play league that much. I play tft, runeterra, and valorant more but sometimes ill play league


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> samira dumb
> yone dumb
> lillia dumb
> 
> wake me up when theyre annie tier and i dont see them :dab



dont let LS see this 

annie god tier for him


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> not sure. I don't even rly play league that much. I play tft, runeterra, and valorant more but sometimes ill play league



yea same, league feels dead af. I don't play tft and runeterra almost at all lol

can't w8 for league to drop in an mmo


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> :bignews



@Nessos with the disagree 

i think bignews is easier for others that don't know u to remember lol

could also do :morgan


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yea same, league feels dead af. I don't play tft and runeterra almost at all lol
> 
> can't w8 for league to drop in an mmo


i still follow esports just cause i like to suffer.

leagues not gonna drop an mmo for a whileee

also fun fact, i tested their one of their new games last year (had to sign an NDA) They gave me riot points, a 50 dollar amazon gift card, and a medal. plus pizza and wings


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> i still follow esports just cause i like to suffer.
> 
> leagues not gonna drop an mmo for a whileee
> 
> ...



w8 ur actually tryhard af

was it a new game or one of the games they released (valorant/runtera) ?

did u like actually go to their HQ lol

if its a new game they better give u some perks or stuff for being an alpha tester lol


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> w8 ur actually tryhard af
> 
> was it a new game or one of the games they released (valorant/runtera) ?
> 
> ...



it was one of their new projects (wasnt runeterra or valorant). I am not allowed to say which one it is cause of the nda threat

ya i went to their hq, their hq is like an hr away from me which is why i got invited to it. 

i like testing stuff for companies. I once tested new taco bell items too. Its nice cause its my lunch plus they pay me like 50 dollars for like maybe 2 hrs of testing stuff.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> it was one of their new projects (wasnt runeterra or valorant). I am not allowed to say which one it is cause of the nda threat
> 
> ya i went to their hq, their hq is like an hr away from me which is why i got invited to it.
> 
> i like testing stuff for companies. I once tested new taco bell items too. Its nice cause its my lunch plus they pay me like 50 dollars for like maybe 2 hrs of testing stuff.





well if its not rly an mmo im not that interested in it. Maybe the fighting game which they teased or w.e, but did u enjoy the game and felt like it had potential?

yo thats very convenient to be that close to their HQ lol. It feels op to be one of the early players/testers to do smthing. Like i got a valorant drop from the 2nd day or smthing and it felt great. never tried a restaurant tho lmao

i live in tx mostly so cant go to their HQ, there r alot of questions id like to ask u but ur probably not allowed to talk about them lmao


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 3, 2020)

im overwhelmed by the sheer amount of signups out rn


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

is a said:


> im overwhelmed by the sheer amount of signups out rn



is that not the usual? im a bit new to the section xd


----------



## Laix (Sep 3, 2020)

is a said:


> im overwhelmed by the sheer amount of signups out rn



It's like we've been transported back 7 years


----------



## Magic (Sep 3, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> it was one of their new projects (wasnt runeterra or valorant). I am not allowed to say which one it is cause of the nda threat
> 
> ya i went to their hq, their hq is like an hr away from me which is why i got invited to it.
> 
> i like testing stuff for companies. I once tested new taco bell items too. Its nice cause its my lunch plus they pay me like 50 dollars for like maybe 2 hrs of testing stuff.


The fighting game? 

Skimming saw some hiring stuff on riot page.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> well if its not rly an mmo im not that interested in it. Maybe the fighting game which they teased or w.e, but did u enjoy the game and felt like it had potential?
> 
> yo thats very convenient to be that close to their HQ lol. It feels op to be one of the early players/testers to do smthing. Like i got a valorant drop from the 2nd day or smthing and it felt great. never tried a restaurant tho lmao
> 
> i live in tx mostly so cant go to their HQ, there r alot of questions id like to ask u but ur probably not allowed to talk about them lmao



i dont think im allowed to say what the game is and what it has cause of that nda i signed. Riot's legal team seems kinda scary anyways. 

But i enjoyed it, i definitely think it has potential but its gonna be a while until it comes out. I've already played their other games anyways


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 3, 2020)

Has there been a game with a successful usurper + mafia also winning (link pls)?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 3, 2020)

What game is next in line btw?


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Has there been a game with a successful usurper + mafia also winning (link pls)?



i remember on the supersmash game when bowser (chaotic evil mafia GF) died, somebody from their faction absorbed their power and became GF iirc. If they won the game that woulda been an usurper and mafia win maybe?

not sure if that was an actual usurper tho 



Underworld Broker said:


> What game is next in line btw?



the schedule says sin's game "the strongest weapons..." or smthing, but that game is nowhere to be found, so likely WPK Disney vs anime game maybe


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

RemChu said:


> The fighting game?
> 
> Skimming saw some hiring stuff on riot page.



yea that one might be their next planned game, but kvothe can't say or they will scum hunt her 



Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> i dont think im allowed to say what the game is and what it has cause of that nda i signed. Riot's legal team seems kinda scary anyways.
> 
> But i enjoyed it, i definitely think it has potential but its gonna be a while until it comes out. I've already played their other games anyways



other games as in, even more future games lol? 

kk i gotta go there one time

its dogsht company, but i still enjoy it smtimes


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yea that one might be their next planned game, but kvothe can't say or they will scum hunt her
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh nah i mean valorant and runeterra


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 3, 2020)

ya i hate riot. 

i hate that i like playing their games


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> the schedule says sin's game "the strongest weapons..." or smthing, but that game is nowhere to be found


There are way too many signup threads already


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> There are way too many signup threads already



really lol? is that considered alot?

i mean they don't rly happen at the same time so shud be fine right?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i remember on the supersmash game when bowser (chaotic evil mafia GF) died, somebody from their faction absorbed their power and became GF iirc. If they won the game that woulda been an usurper and mafia win maybe?
> 
> not sure if that was an actual usurper tho



Is it a big game (20-30ppl) or a smaller one 

Kinda wanna read a big game including that usurper role


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 3, 2020)

I know Clash of the hosts 1 had that role (or smth similar) but iirc the GF didn't die?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 3, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Is it a big game (20-30ppl) or a smaller one
> 
> Kinda wanna read a big game including that usurper role


it was a huge game 54+ players. It was an usurper role but they didnt win. Joker the cultist won


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 3, 2020)

here was the role @Underworld Broker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 3, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> it was a huge game 54+ players. It was an usurper role but they didnt win. Joker the cultist won



Anything with joker is worth reading tbh, might check that game


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 3, 2020)

wad was joker that game. he went freelo coasting mode but he recruited all the op ppl

i am a little upset that i never got to play a persona mafia game.


----------



## Aries (Sep 3, 2020)

Okosan-Lawful Good Bird
SinRaven-True Neutral Bird
Nessos-Chaotic Evil Bird


----------



## Aries (Sep 3, 2020)

Im tilted of the ganondorf role. So much effort went into that role only for it to be taken out before it did anything. True neutral betraying Santi was a top 10 anime betrayal


----------



## Santí (Sep 3, 2020)

Aries said:


> Im tilted of the ganondorf role. So much effort went into that role only for it to be taken out before it did anything. True neutral betraying Santi was a top 10 anime betrayal



Meanwhile, Chaotic Evil is infighting because Melkor was suspected of being a traitor for me.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Is it a big game (20-30ppl) or a smaller one
> 
> Kinda wanna read a big game including that usurper role



it was big af, like 50+

idk if that role was officially usurper, but it did act like one lol


----------



## Hidden (Sep 4, 2020)

Cooo! (Meant to ask this a good bit back when Okosan made the thread, but when's a good time slot for Okosan to put his Avian Mafia game right now? There's a lot of games pending so Okosan doesn't know the best game start slot to go for)


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 4, 2020)

Host yours in like November and I'm down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 4, 2020)

funny enough i see al these signups but i don’t see anything that’s planned imminently iirc


----------



## Aries (Sep 4, 2020)

The 2020 Mafia Championships will start as soon as i can fill in 3 more teams

So far only team troll is filled


----------



## Shizune (Sep 4, 2020)

is a said:


> funny enough i see al these signups but i don’t see anything that’s planned imminently iirc



That was supposed to be Sin’s game but... 

@Flower @Okosan  we have a slot open for the next week or so if one of you wants to run your games

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Sep 4, 2020)

Aries said:


> Im tilted of the ganondorf role. So much effort went into that role only for it to be taken out before it did anything. True neutral betraying Santi was a top 10 anime betrayal



He started it by being Hostile towards my boy Oddjutsu.
We did what had to be done.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Sep 4, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Anything with joker is worth reading tbh, might check that game



Damn I made 813 posts there.
Scumdesu had like 1.5k
Have fun reading my spam.

Sumimasen.


----------



## Flower (Sep 4, 2020)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> That was supposed to be Sin’s game but...
> 
> @Flower @Okosan  we have a slot open for the next week or so if one of you wants to run your games


Oko can host.


----------



## Hidden (Sep 4, 2020)

Flower said:


> Oko can host.


Coooo! (Oh Okosan was going to say you can host because he's still waiting for people to sign up / has to make the roles. Not sure how likely it is that he'll be ready to run it within the week)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 4, 2020)

Tpein acted scummy for like 3 cycles before anyone decided to do something about him. Normally you send out like a kill for feelers in these games. He straight up got omega killed. 

Poor Jigglypuff


----------



## Aries (Sep 4, 2020)

The team alignments were also all out of wack that game. True neutral mafia were chaotic evil for the entire game. Chaotic evil mafia was lawful good in the fact they were trying keep the other 2 mafias in check. And Lawful good mafia was true neutral all game with them coasting


----------



## Flower (Sep 4, 2020)

Okosan said:


> Coooo! (Oh Okosan was going to say you can host because he's still waiting for people to sign up / has to make the roles. Not sure how likely it is that he'll be ready to run it within the week)


Yeah, then I'll host, np. Closing the sign ups, then.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 4, 2020)

Aries said:


> The team alignments were also all out of wack that game. True neutral mafia were chaotic evil for the entire game. Chaotic evil mafia was lawful good in the fact they were trying keep the other 2 mafias in check. And Lawful good mafia was true neutral all game with them coasting



that game was what u truely call ... role madness


----------



## Santí (Sep 4, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> He started it by being Hostile towards my boy Oddjutsu.
> We did what had to be done.



He LITERALLY started it out of nowhere and I pushed back on him. Was I supposed to just take it on the lip?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 4, 2020)

Santí said:


> He LITERALLY started it out of nowhere and I pushed back on him. Was I supposed to just take it on the lip?


Yes, I actually did this.   Aries should of let Mafia know that you were with us instead of having it be a Godfather secret only.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 5, 2020)

Watching S2 of The Boys and I can't look at the Butcher without remembering @is a. He's basically fused with the character now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Sep 5, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Watching S2 of The Boys and I can't look at the Butcher without remembering @is a. He's basically fused with the character now.



Why are they releasing them weekly...
Kinda not down to watch it like that >.>


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 5, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Why are they releasing them weekly...
> Kinda not down to watch it like that >.>



I see someone who was born after the age of the internet


----------



## T-Pein™ (Sep 5, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I see someone who was born after the age of the internet



I was born just before the internet was a real thing.
Nothing wrong with preffering the optimal all at once delivery method.


----------



## Santí (Sep 5, 2020)

Isn't it normal for television series to, like, air new episodes of a season on a schedule every week or have I been watching TV the wrong way for the last two decades?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Sep 5, 2020)

Ain't nobody got time for that,
I wait for them to go to go online as a batch after they finish airing on TV.
If it's a web show original I expect them to come out in a batch tho...


----------



## Santí (Sep 5, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Ain't nobody got time for that,
> I wait for them to go to go online as a batch after they finish airing on TV.
> If it's a web show original I expect them to come out in a batch tho...



Only Netflix does this.

Not Amazon/Hulu, they're TV as fuck.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Sep 5, 2020)

Santí said:


> Only Netflix does this.
> 
> Not Amazon/Hulu, they're TV as fuck.



And Disney+
They made me pay extra months to see the starwars show....
Good business I guess.


----------



## Aries (Sep 5, 2020)

Just wait till all the episodes air and binge watch the entire season 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 5, 2020)

I think most people prefer binge watching but some showrunners like to release them weekly to make the "event" last longer.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 5, 2020)

Hey guys,

Since there's no games this week, I'm hosting a generic game to fill in the gap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sigismund (Sep 6, 2020)

Aries said:


> The team alignments were also all out of wack that game. True neutral mafia were chaotic evil for the entire game. Chaotic evil mafia was lawful good in the fact they were trying keep the other 2 mafias in check. And Lawful good mafia was true neutral all game with them coasting


*Tpein and Odd where Chaotic Evil the entire game

Hayumi died early, Kvothe got culted and I didn't even have anything that stuck until the Ultimate Mafia, as Vodka was a mercy kill, i Me Firsted Fluffy before Vasto got him in the roll, and Shrike was revived





Also you didnt let me do my full Chaotic Evil Idea of using all 3 mafia smash balls at once to super kill 6 people with the Ishmael kill negate and Shadow Ball on top and thr game ended before the grind with 8 vote power by myself started lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 6, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Sigismund !!!.......


----------



## Sigismund (Sep 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Sigismund !!!.......


Thank you <3


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 6, 2020)

Happy birthday sig


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 6, 2020)

Happy birthday @Sigismund ~


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 6, 2020)

Happy birthday @Sigismund


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 6, 2020)

@Ratchet avy when


----------



## Laix (Sep 6, 2020)

Happy Birthday! @Sigismund


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 6, 2020)

happy birthday bro @Sigismund


----------



## Ratchet (Sep 6, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Ratchet avy when


@is a


*Spoiler*: _Avatar_


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 6, 2020)

hmmmm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 6, 2020)

Sigismund said:


> *Tpein and Odd where Chaotic Evil the entire game
> 
> Hayumi died early, Kvothe got culted and I didn't even have anything that stuck until the Ultimate Mafia, as Vodka was a mercy kill, i Me Firsted Fluffy before Vasto got him in the roll, and Shrike was revived
> 
> ...



It was pretty chaotic evil of hayumi to not die. Her corpse haunted the game


----------



## Aries (Sep 6, 2020)

Also happy bday @Sigismund


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 6, 2020)

oh happy birth day fam @Sigismund


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 6, 2020)

is a said:


> hmmmm



nice avi bro

10/10


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 7, 2020)

@is a my avy is ready too~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Melodie !!!


----------



## Laix (Sep 7, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Melodie aka the real Eternal Sailor Moon


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 7, 2020)

Happy birthday @Melodie ~


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 7, 2020)

Happy birthday, Melodie!


----------



## Melodie (Sep 7, 2020)

Thanks everyone


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 7, 2020)

Happy Birthday Satan!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 7, 2020)

happy birthday mel


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 7, 2020)

Happy birthday claire


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2020)

Happy birthday Clyde


----------



## Sigismund (Sep 7, 2020)

Happy birthday Melodie


----------



## Ratchet (Sep 7, 2020)

Happy Birthday Melodie.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 8, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Cooler!


----------



## Ratchet (Sep 8, 2020)

Happy Birthday Cooler.


----------



## Aries (Sep 8, 2020)

Happy birthday @Cooler


 you share same bday as my sister


----------



## Cooler (Sep 8, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Happy Birthday @Cooler!





Ratchet said:


> Happy Birthday Cooler.





Aries said:


> Happy birthday @Cooler
> 
> 
> you share same bday as my sister



Thanks all. Much love.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 8, 2020)

Happy birthday @Cooler ~


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 8, 2020)

Happy birthday Cooler!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 8, 2020)

happy birthday @Cooler


----------



## Sigismund (Sep 8, 2020)

Happy Birthday Cooler


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2020)

@Cooler 
@Melodie


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 8, 2020)

Happy birthday fridgeman


----------



## Melodie (Sep 8, 2020)

happy birthday cooler


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

dem we missed a chance to lynch him on his birthday 

@Cooler enjoy ur day fam


----------



## Didi (Sep 8, 2020)

happy birthday freezer


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 8, 2020)

Nana’s Dupe said:


> dem we missed a chance to lynch him on his birthday
> 
> @Cooler enjoy ur day fam


loool why did you name change to that


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> loool why did you name change to that



its not like i want to

i lost a bet that i didn't even know existed


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

@RemChu what is that funny rating for ningen???


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2020)

@Kvothe Kingkiller u too !!


----------



## Sigismund (Sep 9, 2020)

@Kvothe Kingkiller  does your League name happen to be Crothe?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 9, 2020)

Sigismund said:


> @Kvothe Kingkiller  does your League name happen to be Crothe?


nah my name is Malzahardstuck


----------



## Sigismund (Sep 9, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> nah my name is Malzahardstuck


Ah lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 9, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> nah my name is Malzahardstuck



did u know malz was my first 1 trick in ranked? used when i was bronze n silver lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 9, 2020)

@SinRaven


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 9, 2020)

@Sigismund hey whats ur league ign, we can play smtimes. im coming bk to the game for the end of the season, 

we can do a clash game with NF members

@Kvothe Kingkiller @JoJo 

any others i missed?


----------



## Sigismund (Sep 9, 2020)

Nana’s Dupe said:


> @Sigismund hey whats ur league ign, we can play smtimes. im coming bk to the game for the end of the season,
> 
> we can do a clash game with NF members
> 
> ...


Sure

Ign: Cszar


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 9, 2020)

Nana’s Dupe said:


> did u know malz was my first 1 trick in ranked? used when i was bronze n silver lol



shouldn't have stopped, you woulda gotten to master


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 9, 2020)

Sigismund said:


> Sure
> 
> Ign: Cszar



k will add u



Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> shouldn't have stopped, you woulda gotten to master



or gotten all the way down to silver from tilt


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 9, 2020)

Nana’s Dupe said:


> @Sigismund hey whats ur league ign, we can play smtimes. im coming bk to the game for the end of the season,
> 
> we can do a clash game with NF members
> 
> ...



lord genome and wad used to play 

those were some dark times


----------



## Melodie (Sep 9, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> lord genome and wad used to play
> 
> those were some dark times


I don't know if you guys had 5v5 or 4v4 inhouses between each other, but those always turn out to be the most cursed dark times.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 9, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> lord genome and wad used to play
> 
> those were some dark times



exposed @is a @Lord Genome 

any retired league gamers wanna come to the depth of hell


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 9, 2020)

Melodie said:


> I don't know if you guys had 5v5 or 4v4 inhouses between each other, but those always turn out to be the most cursed dark times.



do i take it u also play the game lol?

dem mafia section got alot more league players than OP section


----------



## Melodie (Sep 9, 2020)

Nana’s Dupe said:


> do i take it u also play the game lol?
> 
> dem mafia section got alot more league players than OP section


yea, EUW tho unfortunately


----------



## Melodie (Sep 9, 2020)

both league and mafia are toxic its no surprise


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 9, 2020)

Melodie said:


> yea, EUW tho unfortunately



ah rip forgot about that possibility 

welp im off to sleep gn all


----------



## Didi (Sep 9, 2020)

leeg sux


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 9, 2020)

Melodie said:


> I don't know if you guys had 5v5 or 4v4 inhouses between each other, but those always turn out to be the most cursed dark times.



nah i don't think we had enough on NA. we had a meme of always needing a fifth. I have heard stories of the infamous inhouses tho


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 9, 2020)

Melodie said:


> I don't know if you guys had 5v5 or 4v4 inhouses between each other, but those always turn out to be the most cursed dark times.


1v1s are the worst tho


----------



## Melodie (Sep 9, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> 1v1s are the worst tho


LOL. Never forget when the minions did the satanic ritual while i am playing teemo.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 9, 2020)

Melodie said:


> LOL. Never forget when the minions did the satanic ritual while i am playing teemo.


The day I vowed to spitelynch you forever.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 9, 2020)

i was looking through wad's videos and there were some that titled 

the tilting of vode by lord jungle king babby 

xd


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 9, 2020)

@RemChu check this artist maybe you'll like his art, has some cool stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> @RemChu check this artist maybe you'll like his art, has some cool stuff



Do you watch art cafe podcast? That is the guest this week.

Kinda reminds me of FLCL.

His artstation looks great. I've seen that jon snow picture before. I like his uh serious works at the bottom.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 10, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Do you watch art cafe podcast? That is the guest this week.
> 
> Kinda reminds me of FLCL.
> 
> His artstation looks great. I've seen that jon snow picture before. I like his uh serious works at the bottom.



Never seen that, when is the podcast?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 10, 2020)

found the podcast btw, this dude is as meme as his art


----------



## Shizune (Sep 10, 2020)

Hey guys,

Laix and I still need more players for our Naruto game, which starts the last week of September/the first week of October.

For those of you who are tired of the role madness games we’ve had lately, this game will be considerably lighter on abilities and role madness.

You can find more information here:


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 10, 2020)

league worlds 2020 

also items and shop changes


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 10, 2020)

im not even gonna read the items and go into it blind in preseason np


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 10, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> im not even gonna read the items and go into it blind in preseason np



and get destroyed by it for 2 patches straight b4 i realize its OP

yea thats what im gna do


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 10, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> im not even gonna read the items and go into it blind in preseason np


Cant wait to come back to League in like 3 years when I finally have good Internet and then find a completely new game


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 10, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Cant wait to come back to League in like 3 years when I finally have good Internet and then find a completely new game



thats the thing about league

u can come bk after a month and it feels kinda new lol


----------



## Aries (Sep 10, 2020)

All is right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 10, 2020)

Preview to phase 2 of the NF MCEU (Mafia Cinematic Edit Universe)  IronTroll 3


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 10, 2020)

X doubt


----------



## Magic (Sep 11, 2020)

@Aries @Ishmael 
Have you seen the original? I liked it but this looks fucking bad from the trailer.

probably give it a watch tonight


----------



## Aries (Sep 11, 2020)

RemChu said:


> @Aries @Ishmael
> Have you seen the original? I liked it but this looks fucking bad from the trailer.
> 
> probably give it a watch tonight



I saw a  killcount video from the original. It looked like a fun horror comedy. The trailer looks over the top meta. Might watch it just for the main evil babysitter


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2020)

@Dragon D. Luffy 
I've completed all the B-sides


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 12, 2020)

Didi said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy
> I've completed all the B-sides



Congrats!

Good luck with the the C-Sides! They are actually not that hard, besides that one from the video I posted months ago. I think I suffered more with the Bs, especially 6 and 8.

The C-sides usually have 2 easy rooms, then 1 excruciatingly hard room, but since it's just a single room it feels less exhausting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Good luck with the the C-Sides! They are actually not that hard, besides that one from the video I posted months ago. I think I suffered more with the Bs, especially 6 and 8.
> 
> The C-sides usually have 2 easy rooms, then 1 excruciatingly hard room, but since it's just a single room it feels less exhausting.



yeah, just having 3 screens, even if they're very long screens, will feel nice

I struggled the most on 3B and 8B, those were very annoying. 6 and 7 were also very hard, but at least those were also very fun.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 12, 2020)

Didi said:


> yeah, just having 3 screens, even if they're very long screens, will feel nice
> 
> I struggled the most on 3B and 8B, those were very annoying. 6 and 7 were also very hard, but at least those were also very fun.



Also that wall jump they teach at the end of 7B...

You better have learned it, cuz you are going to use it in almost every level now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Also that wall jump they teach at the end of 7B...
> 
> You better have learned it, cuz you are going to use it in almost every level now.



I discovered that tech doing 3B actually lol, was nice to see it officially introduced in 7B.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2020)

okay yeah 1C wasn't too bad, only took me 13 minutes and 95 deaths


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 12, 2020)

Didi said:


> okay yeah 1C wasn't too bad, only took me 13 minutes and 95 deaths



Yeah was about the same for me. It's just crazy timing.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 14, 2020)

RemChu said:


> @Aries @Ishmael
> Have you seen the original? I liked it but this looks fucking bad from the trailer.
> 
> probably give it a watch tonight


The original was fun, but yeah the sequel looks fucking bad from the trailer lol. Tell me if you liked it when you saw it.


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 15, 2020)

RemChu said:


> @Aries @Ishmael
> Have you seen the original? I liked it but this looks fucking bad from the trailer.
> 
> probably give it a watch tonight



never. But I’ll definitely be checking this out, looks fun asl


----------



## Didi (Sep 15, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Yeah was about the same for me. It's just crazy timing.


okay I'm pretty sure 3C first room has become my bloodiest room in the entire game, I died about 600 times on that screen alone
fuck the tight timing on that screen


haven't even cleared 3C fully yet because I had to take a break after getting too annoyed on the final screen by needing to find the right timing to bonk on oshiro's head to get onto the final keyplatform (plus built up annoyance from said 600 deaths earlier)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 15, 2020)

Didi said:


> okay I'm pretty sure 3C first room has become my bloodiest room in the entire game, I died about 600 times on that screen alone
> fuck the tight timing on that screen
> 
> 
> haven't even cleared 3C fully yet because I had to take a break after getting too annoyed on the final screen by needing to find the right timing to bonk on oshiro's head to get onto the final keyplatform (plus built up annoyance from said 600 deaths earlier)



Wow I think I beat the 1st room in like 10 tries. Just feel the beat, man 

The 3rd room was the one that was a godamn massacre. Took me like 500 tries.

Iirc you need to jump forward the moment you see Oshiro pulling back (not the moment you expect him to pull back, the moment you see it, so the time necessary for your brain to register it counts here).

Also there is a trick where if you are climbing a wall at constant speed, Oshiro will always move in a way that makes you bump his head automatically while climbing the wall. This was pretty useful to take breaks in the middle of the room.


----------



## Didi (Sep 15, 2020)

yeah I don't have trouble with Oshiro in the rest of the room, I just need to figure out how to use him at the end


as for the first room, I just couldn't find a consistent pattern
but I just saw a vid and apparently it was much easier using diagonal dashes and I now I feel like an idiot


----------



## Shizune (Sep 15, 2020)

Hey guys, so since most of the other September games have been shelved or delayed, our next major game will be  by @Laix and me. We're still a few signups short of the 37 player minimum. Please sign up and ask your friends to sign up!


----------



## Hidden (Sep 16, 2020)

Didi said:


> yeah I don't have trouble with Oshiro in the rest of the room, I just need to figure out how to use him at the end
> 
> 
> as for the first room, I just couldn't find a consistent pattern
> but I just saw a vid and apparently it was much easier using diagonal dashes and I now I feel like an idiot


Cooooo! (Okosan is currently working on 8C which, let him tell you, is an absolute pain)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 16, 2020)

8C is one of the hardest, but after 7C is kind of feels like a breather!

Or 8B, for that matter. I hated that one with every fiber of my being.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2020)

Has anyone here read the Wheel of Time series


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 16, 2020)

I have read the Wheel of Time series


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 16, 2020)

@Everlong


----------



## Everlong (Sep 16, 2020)

i have read the wot series


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 16, 2020)

I own 12 of the 14 books, I lent out the first one and haven't gotten around to buying the last one


----------



## Shizune (Sep 16, 2020)

I just finished Eye of the World. Mediocre beginning, bad middle section, and excellent ending. It’s bewildering to me how an author can have such inconsistent story pacing. So many events happened in the last 1/4 of the book that, if distributed more evenly throughout the story rather than crammed into the ending, would have helped make the book much more enjoyable. From what I’ve heard about the rest of the series, this problem with pacing gets worse, not better.

I loved the setting, and the concepts. However, on an individual level, I thought the characters were really boring and severely lacking in development.

I enjoyed the ending of book 1 a lot, so I’m very excited for book 2, but I hope book 2 is a little more mature on the character level.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 16, 2020)

It's high fantasy, don't worry about pacing.  

Aginor and Balthamel are goat


----------



## Aries (Sep 16, 2020)

Ps5 event in a few hours. Lets see if sony is going to pull a fast one on Xbox again


----------



## T-Pein™ (Sep 16, 2020)

That Throne of Lies game is 1 buck


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 16, 2020)

why is the game among us suddenly getting so popular lol

is it the xqc streams?


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 16, 2020)

I love it when people are motivated by "your best interests/your benefit" to do stuff that hurts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 17, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> why is the game among us suddenly getting so popular lol
> 
> is it the xqc streams?


People streaming it yeah. Suddenly a hype. It's fucking everywhere rn.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 17, 2020)

Wow this Among Us is basically mafia. Cool.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 17, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> People streaming it yeah. Suddenly a hype. It's fucking everywhere rn.



ye i see it everywhere



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Wow this Among Us is basically mafia. Cool.



a handicapped mafia lol

rather play something like werewolf online if i want a quick 5 minute game lol


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2020)

Naruto chic


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2020)

That second jacket costs 765 usd. Why would you pay that much for a jacket?


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 17, 2020)

RemChu said:


> That second jacket costs 765 usd. Why would you pay that much for a jacket?



u can get something very similar or better for like 60 dollars max on Old Navy lol


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 17, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ye i see it everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seems more town sided than mafia.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 17, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> seems more town sided than mafia.



i guess depends on what the host want lol

but the game is probably an easy win if all town moved together and did all tasks together lmao


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> u can get something very similar or better for like 60 dollars max on Old Navy lol



Yeah first jacket is 65. Reasonable price.


----------



## Aries (Sep 17, 2020)

So new gen 1st party games for ps5 will be 70 bucks. Not sure how i feel about that


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 17, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Yeah first jacket is 65. Reasonable price.



sm ppl actually buy out this 700$+ tho lmao 



Aries said:


> So new gen 1st party games for ps5 will be 70 bucks. Not sure how i feel about that



gna eventually come down to buying games online when they r on sale lol


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 17, 2020)

Aries said:


> So new gen 1st party games for ps5 will be 70 bucks. Not sure how i feel about that


kinda ok with it just cause i was not liking the idea of a more expensive console.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 17, 2020)

someone death roll with me


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 17, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> someone death roll with me



i'll take ur challenge any day ningen domo


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 17, 2020)

ok maybe not thursday

but any other day for sure


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2020)

Aries said:


> So new gen 1st party games for ps5 will be 70 bucks. Not sure how i feel about that


Holy cow. 

Inflation op.


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> someone death roll with me



Die, bitch.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 17, 2020)

not how it works but ill take it


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2020)

The Kingkiller 2-0 undefeated.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 17, 2020)

if u guys think ur some high quality rollers, wanna join a game on the OP section that will be held soon lol?


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 17, 2020)

Taking the win


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 17, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> if u guys think ur some high quality rollers, wanna join a game on the OP section that will be held soon lol?


how does it work


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 17, 2020)

@is a @Lord Genome one of yall death roll me


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 17, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> how does it work



can tag u guys when signup start

do u know how to play ludu?

the plan is to do one piece version of ludu, where every player roleplays one character that has diff abilities and tries to win the ludu game lol


----------



## Aries (Sep 17, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> sm ppl actually buy out this 700$+ tho lmao
> 
> 
> 
> gna eventually come down to buying games online when they r on sale lol



Sony doing some 4d chess moves making the digital cheaper then physical. Watch them pull a nintendo and not lower  their 1st party games



Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> kinda ok with it just cause i was not liking the idea of a more expensive console.



2020 is cursed! 
I was just getting used too $60. Some companies about to charge 70 for an unfinished game + micro transactions





RemChu said:


> Holy cow.
> 
> Inflation op.



Only a matter of time before 100 dollar base games


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 17, 2020)

Aries said:


> Sony doing some 4d chess moves making the digital cheaper then physical. Watch them pull a nintendo and not lower  their 1st party games
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well atleast the non ultimate edition for the new spiderman game is 50 buckeronis lol 

i can see ps5 trolling us with the prices for the first couple years, glad i stopped playing consule games


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2020)

Aries said:


> Sony doing some 4d chess moves making the digital cheaper then physical. Watch them pull a nintendo and not lower  their 1st party games
> 
> 
> 
> ...


70+
Plus season pass and DLC .

I think most fighting games you pay well over 100 with all the characters.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 17, 2020)

RemChu said:


> 70+
> Plus season pass and DLC .
> 
> I think most fighting games you pay well over 100 with all the characters.



no thanks i'll pass


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> @is a @Lord Genome one of yall death roll me



EZClappo


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 18, 2020)

Yo, if anyone here likes Paper Mario (the original 2, not the abomination that series turned into), stop what you're doing and go play Bug Fables.

You're welcome.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 18, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Yo, if anyone here likes Paper Mario (the original 2, not the abomination that series turned into), stop what you're doing and go play Bug Fables.
> 
> You're welcome.


How much they payin' you for that sponsorship eh?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 18, 2020)

is a said:


> EZClappo


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 18, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> How much they payin' you for that sponsorship eh?



I beat the first Paper Mario 8 times.

I'll sponsor any PM-like game for free.


----------



## Aries (Sep 18, 2020)

I got that mario 3d all stars collection and maybe its do to not having a n64 growing up but man does that mario 64 feel so janky. Like how did people play this back in the day


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 18, 2020)

Aries said:


> I got that mario 3d all stars collection and maybe its do to not having a n64 growing up but man does that mario 64 feel so janky. Like how did people play this back in the day



First 3D platformer ever, basically.


----------



## Didi (Sep 18, 2020)

Aries said:


> I got that mario 3d all stars collection and maybe its do to not having a n64 growing up but man does that mario 64 feel so janky. Like how did people play this back in the day



I don't agree with this, the camera is a bit janky yeah but Mario himself? Still feels amazing to control imo


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2020)

Aries said:


> I got that mario 3d all stars collection and maybe its do to not having a n64 growing up but man does that mario 64 feel so janky. Like how did people play this back in the day


People still speedrun mario 64 to this very day and it's regarded as one of the best 3d platformers ever made. Basic to the genre is tight responsive controls and control of your character.


----------



## Didi (Sep 18, 2020)

@Dragon D. Luffy okay 3C drove me crazy but I finally did it, my eyes were starting to hurt from the chromatic aberration of that fuckface oshiro but I finally nailed down a pattern to jump on his head consistently
more than 1000 deaths, about 600 on room 1 (lol) and 400 on room 3


I did 4C right afterwards and luckily that was so much easier. Well, I struggled in room 2 cuz I'm really bad at tiny jumps around upwards moving blocks (reminded my of one of the hardest rooms for me in 4B), but room 1 was pathetically easy and room 3 was pretty doable, honestly the first set of jumps with the clouds in that room is the hardest part, afterwards it's easy breazy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 18, 2020)

Didi said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy okay 3C drove me crazy but I finally did it, my eyes were starting to hurt from the chromatic aberration of that fuckface oshiro but I finally nailed down a pattern to jump on his head consistently
> more than 1000 deaths, about 600 on room 1 (lol) and 400 on room 3
> 
> 
> I did 4C right afterwards and luckily that was so much easier. Well, I struggled in room 2 cuz I'm really bad at tiny jumps around upwards moving blocks (reminded my of one of the hardest rooms for me in 4B), but room 1 was pathetically easy and room 3 was pretty doable, honestly the first set of jumps with the clouds in that room is the hardest part, afterwards it's easy breazy



Yeah matches my experiences. I dislike those moving blocks too.

And I had to turn on Photosensitive Mode in 3C to tune down Oshiro's cinematics cuz it was tiring my eyes too.


----------



## Aries (Sep 18, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> First 3D platformer ever, basically.



True, like playing it i can see why it was revolutionary at the time but going from mario oddessy to 64 is jarring.



Didi said:


> I don't agree with this, the camera is a bit janky yeah but Mario himself? Still feels amazing to control imo



Im playing it handheld mode and something just feels off. Some parts feel kinda janky. Like its not unplayable but it really shows its age while playing. Some of those tight platform areas are really rough to do with the camera work though.


----------



## Aries (Sep 18, 2020)

RemChu said:


> People still speedrun mario 64 to this very day and it's regarded as one of the best 3d platformers ever made. Basic to the genre is tight responsive controls and control of your character.



I see, ill chalk it up as not being used to that eras game play. I had a real hard time in the 2nd painting due to the camera/not being able to control the jumps for tight platform areas. Switched to sunshine and things just feel right in comparison.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2020)

Aries said:


> I see, ill chalk it up as not being used to that eras game play. I had a real hard time in the 2nd painting due to the camera/not being able to control the jumps for tight platform areas. Switched to sunshine and things just feel right in comparison.



Yeah the camera can be jank. But I love mario's ability to accelerate and shit.


----------



## Sigismund (Sep 18, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ye i see it everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Go D. Usopp said:


> i guess depends on what the host want lol
> 
> but the game is probably an easy win if all town moved together and did all tasks together lmao


Its actually surprising fun when you have a full lobby in discord. Also if people try the group together strat, you just need to sabatoge 2 separate things with your other Inflitrator,  and listen to what people are communicating to win. Also if you have more than 2 Inflitrators, it tends to be scum balanced


Aries said:


> Sony doing some 4d chess moves making the digital cheaper then physical. Watch them pull a nintendo and not lower  their 1st party games
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mean theyve been undercutting people for 25 years straight. That's what the famous 299 announcement about the PS1 was about. Im surprised it only took this long for someone to try and call Sony on that

Also i doubt that, because full price games have always been 60$ at release since the Atari. In all honesty, 60$ full games never cover full development anymore (at least on the AAA scale, indie can flux) hence why DLC has been taking over, somewhat greedy, somewhat necessary to put food on the table


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 18, 2020)

Sigismund said:


> Its actually surprising fun when you have a full lobby in discord. Also if people try the group together strat, you just need to sabatoge 2 separate things with your other Inflitrator,  and listen to what people are communicating to win. Also if you have more than 2 Inflitrators, it tends to be scum balanced



only played one game of it, but watched multiple streams

yea it can get balanced depending on how its hosted

honestly arent all mafia games more fun if u have every1 on discord


----------



## Sigismund (Sep 18, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> only played one game of it, but watched multiple streams
> 
> yea it can get balanced depending on how its hosted
> 
> honestly arent all mafia games more fun if u have every1 on discord


I mean, I've never actually played mafia on discord. I did secret Hitler and Werewolf/Witchunt IRL and then did these forum mafia games


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 18, 2020)

Sigismund said:


> I mean, I've never actually played mafia on discord. I did secret Hitler and Werewolf/Witchunt IRL and then did these forum mafia games



i played werewolf online on disc its actually pretty fun lol

never tried to get these irl board mafia games, did you do them with 10+ ppl? thats pretty hard to host irl isnt it lol


----------



## Sigismund (Sep 18, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i played werewolf online on disc its actually pretty fun lol
> 
> never tried to get these irl board mafia games, did you do them with 10+ ppl? thats pretty hard to host irl isnt it lol


Yeah it was a college board game group, thats the only reason it worked lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


>


----------



## Olivia (Sep 19, 2020)

Don’t know if anyone here knows or remembers me but I just wanted to drop in and say hi. Hope you all are doing well


----------



## Aries (Sep 19, 2020)

Sigismund said:


> I mean theyve been undercutting people for 25 years straight. That's what the famous 299 announcement about the PS1 was about. Im surprised it only took this long for someone to try and call Sony on that
> 
> Also i doubt that, because full price games have always been 60$ at release since the Atari. In all honesty, 60$ full games never cover full development anymore (at least on the AAA scale, indie can flux) hence why DLC has been taking over, somewhat greedy, somewhat necessary to put food on the table



If xbox had exclusives worth having sony would be in trouble right now. Atleast we will always have this gem in history


Though i understand why they added dlc. Im nostalgic for the good ole days when you got the full game expirence right on launch over in patches or dlc.
I know gaming is an expensive hobby but not ready to pay 70 bucks for a game than needs a day 1 patch to fix all its bugs and 70 bucks for a port of skyrim.


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2020)

Bought this yesterday. Really love it. Tight controls, great sound, love the character artwork. Solid voice acting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sigismund (Sep 19, 2020)

Aries said:


> If xbox had exclusives worth having sony would be in trouble right now. Atleast we will always have this gem in history
> 
> 
> Though i understand why they added dlc. Im nostalgic for the good ole days when you got the full game expirence right on launch over in patches or dlc.
> I know gaming is an expensive hobby but not ready to pay 70 bucks for a game than needs a day 1 patch to fix all its bugs and 70 bucks for a port of skyrim.


Yeah i can understand the backlash on prices still lol


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2020)

This is funny


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 19, 2020)

is a said:


>


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2020)

@Underworld Broker Yo is he actually make an anime? Or is this to sell the book he made? 

Damn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2020)

Yo this shit is pretty dope.


Dynamic entry 

[[[ I don't like naruto ]]]
but very awesome.

I saw this just now.


I love medabots as a kid. Still low key love it. So I looked up the toy Medabee on amazon shit sells for 100+
I use to own that shit too....
I don't like collecting figurines, toys or sculptures. Seems like once you start you are going to end up with a room of this stuff. Maybe in the future. But seems retarded to have like these collector items and then you have a kid and you tell the kid they cannot play with it or touch it. When they are literally toys.... Very stupid.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 19, 2020)

christ I remember playing a medabots video game


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> christ I remember playing a medabots video game


Yeah I had a gba game.

~_~

I think the overall concept is brilliant.
Insects are kinda mechanical looking, with their joints and segmented body parts. So Robots+bugs + collectible/ autistic urge to collect them ala pokemon. Is good idea.

Why is the brand dead now? =[


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 19, 2020)

oh they're releasing a medabots classic for the switch



I might get that just for nostalgia sake lol


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 19, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> christ I remember playing a medabots video game





RemChu said:


> Yeah I had a gba game.
> 
> ~_~
> 
> ...


Omg I remember the GBA game, it was fucking great. 

I miss Medabots...


----------



## Aries (Sep 19, 2020)

Man i loved shaman king growing up. Yoh was my boi. Cant wait


----------



## Aries (Sep 19, 2020)

The theme was always hype.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 19, 2020)

Oh shit I played that GBA game, it was great. I never beat it though, I got repetitive after a while.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


>



it’s TIME


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2020)

I'm weeb.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 19, 2020)

is a said:


> it’s TIME


oh god


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> oh god


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 19, 2020)

is a said:


>


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 19, 2020)

nooooooooo


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Santí (Sep 20, 2020)

I played a Medabots game on the Gamecube and it was fucking LIT.


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2020)

@Aries


----------



## Flower (Sep 20, 2020)

Shaman King <3. Anyone wanna host a game based on that series?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 20, 2020)

Cypher said:


> Shaman King <3. Anyone wanna host a game based on that series?



I could. It's one of my favorite manga ever. And the original anime is pretty great too even tho it has a non-canon ending. I need to actually take my mind off ToG first and get inspiration for it, though.

@Scumdesu made a Hao role for Favs 9 and it was pretty great, btw.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 20, 2020)

That hao role was actually one of my favorites yeah
Shaman king was great to read too


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 21, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Scumdesu !!!


I hope everyone remembers to lynch you day 1.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 21, 2020)

@nfcnorth are you alright after watching that game yesterday?


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 21, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Scumdesu!!

May your life be as long as your roles~


----------



## Aries (Sep 21, 2020)

Happy birthday Lokiwandesu @Scumdesu


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 21, 2020)

Aries said:


> Happy birthday Lokiwandesu @Scumdesu



Lokiwanplatscumdesu


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 21, 2020)

happy birthday iwan


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2020)

@Scumdesu


----------



## Sigismund (Sep 21, 2020)

Happy Birthday Iwan


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 21, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @nfcnorth are you alright after watching that game yesterday?


I think that for what ever reason the vikings are one of those teams the preseason hurt more than others.


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 21, 2020)

Happy birthday Iwan


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 21, 2020)

nfcnorth said:


> I think that for what ever reason the vikings are one of those teams the preseason hurt more than others.



Tell that to the 9ers.


----------



## Aries (Sep 22, 2020)

@RemChu time to bring back the yugioh speed duel tournament and actually finish it this time


----------



## Catamount (Sep 22, 2020)

Was there ever a game with an Advocate role somewhere around here?


edit:
it is called Lawyer on websites, Advocate in cards game


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 23, 2020)

RemChu said:


> @Underworld Broker Yo is he actually make an anime? Or is this to sell the book he made?
> 
> Damn.



Oh he actually mentioned in an interview that he wants to make it into a series on Netflix (if you're interested you can check it out, Angel is funny so you'll be entertained lol)


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 23, 2020)

happy belated birthday @Scumdesu 

was busy af with exams sry lol

hope u had a good day


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 23, 2020)

Catamount said:


> Was there ever a game with an Advocate role somewhere around here?
> 
> 
> edit:
> it is called Lawyer on websites, Advocate in cards game


@Dragon D. Luffy made a Phoenix's wrigh game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 23, 2020)

Scumdesu said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy made a Phoenix's wrigh game


Thanks


----------



## Magic (Sep 24, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Oh he actually mentioned in an interview that he wants to make it into a series on Netflix (if you're interested you can check it out, Angel is funny so you'll be entertained lol)



oh wow almost share the same birthday.

edit: The Angel guy is cool. I agree with him on league of legends. Also his content and humor is alright. I like his epersona better than say Ethan Becker. 
So many art youtubers I never heard of.


Interesting to hear Ross was inspired by this DJ dude
I was just watching his stuff a few months ago and saw he is a huge weeb and he made his own anime girls and "world" well Intellectual property.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm working on the setup for a great mafia game, better than sandwiches

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 25, 2020)

My sandwich mafia setup was pretty good too


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 25, 2020)

RemChu said:


> oh wow almost share the same birthday.
> 
> edit: The Angel guy is cool. I agree with him on league of legends. Also his content and humor is alright. I like his epersona better than say Ethan Becker.
> So many art youtubers I never heard of.
> ...



Lol yeah Angel is funny, has entertaining videos and his art is also cool   did you already see his video on enamel pins? that video is so relatable rofl everyone hiding their enamel pin supplier

Ethan mentioned in one of his livestream videos (the day 1 one?) that there's gonna be an interview where Angel is the one being interviewed, lol i'm hyped to see how it'll go. Think both are entertaining so i enjoy their videos haha. was also listening to Ethans livestream videos few days ago while drawing, some interesting artists showed up with great art, if you want you can check them out

Also i only recently found Angel, saw his art ealier this year and got some vids recommended few weeks ago and thought hey that looks familiar gotta check it

Btw was checking some old videos of Ethan and saw him mentioning Ramon  was like omg i remember him mentioning that guy

Loved the interview on art cafe with ramon, was very entertaining compared to some of the other videos on there, the loish one was also nice


----------



## Magic (Sep 25, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Loved the interview on art cafe with ramon, was very entertaining compared to some of the other videos on there, the loish one was also nice


Yeah the talks on that podcast tend to be more circular to people already established as a professional working for a studio or freelancing.....Not the most interesting listen.

There was a chan I use to watch that was like it but more helpful, forgot the name. They don't update anymore. But they had the guests go into their techniques and methods. Give me a sec to dig for it. Very good channel.

After wasting 15 mins, can't find it. Sucks uh was like 3 European guys and they had guests and a chat.

Anyways, The interview with Dave Rapoza is nice. He is a self made, and from my state. I don't think he went to art school iirc, he just grinded out his painting skills on his own. I also like the ilya kuvshinov interview since I knew nothing about him before as a person, despite seeing his art everywhere.


----------



## Magic (Sep 25, 2020)

Okay found the group I was talking about.

I remembered one guest they had and just looked him up to find them.


edit: Oh wow I really liked them, have them bookmarked in my art ref folder, just uh forgot about it since so many links in there.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 25, 2020)

RemChu said:


> . I don't think he went to art school iirc, he just grinded out his painting skills on his own. I also like the ilya kuvshinov interview since I knew nothing about him before as a person,



Oh I listened to the rapoza one, tho it's so long I zoned out few times while drawing  have to listen to it again, also I remember listening to the first Ilya interview like earlier this year, maybe last year dont remember, idk why I never checked that channel again lol

Theres gonna be a new interview of Ilya soon, posted on Sunday iirc? Another artist I follow is gonna interview him, cant wait for it lol

Did you see the videos he posted in his story like yesterday? So cool that his ghost in the shell art is hanging around the city (never seen the anime btw), wanna see the birthday wonderland movie tho seems like more my kinda thing

I'll reply to the rest in morning, just wanted to say smth to that for now


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 25, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Okay found the group I was talking about.
> 
> I remembered one guest they had and just looked him up to find them.
> 
> ...



is that rly allowed on utube??

isnt this considered nudity lol


----------



## Sigismund (Sep 25, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> is that rly allowed on utube??
> 
> isnt this considered nudity lol


Nudity is allowed* on YouTube for Artistic/Historic* and Educational/Medical purposes* , just not porn

* (subject to YouTube's completely unbiased systems of appeal)


----------



## Magic (Sep 25, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> is that rly allowed on utube??
> 
> isnt this considered nudity lol


Dude it's a women body portrayed in a non sexual manner.

Same as if you were discussing anatomy. It's just art, would be silly to censor that. It's not pornographic.

I think the algorithm will detect nipples though, so don't show that...? o.o
no nips and dong


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 25, 2020)

Sigismund said:


> Nudity is allowed* on YouTube for Artistic/Historic* and Educational/Medical purposes* , just not porn
> 
> * (subject to YouTube's completely unbiased systems of appeal)





RemChu said:


> Dude it's a women body portrayed in a non sexual manner.
> 
> Same as if you were discussing anatomy. It's just art, would be silly to censor that. It's not pornographic.



first time hearing this lol

i thought any form of nudity is not allowed or should atleast ask viewers for mature/NSFW content right?

or is that actually considered SFW


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 26, 2020)

Oh btw idk if you know this artist but he got some cool character designs and a bit fanart of charas (check his artstation too if you're interested, not everything is on IG) @RemChu


----------



## A I Z E N (Sep 26, 2020)

Hi Ningens


----------



## Magic (Sep 26, 2020)

A I Z E N said:


> Hi Ningens


Back to Aizen I see. Hello Dragomir.


Underworld Broker said:


> Oh btw idk if you know this artist but he got some cool character designs and a bit fanart of charas (check his artstation too if you're interested, not everything is on IG) @RemChu


Yeah I've seen his stuff before. 
He really likes this body ratio for his anime girls.


----------



## Magic (Sep 26, 2020)

Aizen is different guy from dragomir right?

Fuck my memory lol. 

Dragomir is currently another name.

fuck my ass.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 26, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Aizen is different guy from dragomir right?
> 
> Fuck my memory lol.
> 
> ...



I think I know you


----------



## Magic (Sep 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I think I know you


What happened to Viole? o.o


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 26, 2020)

RemChu said:


> What happened to Viole? o.o



Aye. ~2 years ago. You're the guy with the mediumship and astral projection capability   you had one cross in the beginning and end of the name.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 26, 2020)

Aizen is Canti


----------



## A I Z E N (Sep 26, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Aizen is Canti


Great memory DDL I had even forgot that was my name here once upon a time.


----------



## Magic (Sep 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Aye. ~2 years ago. You're the guy with the mediumship and astral projection capability   you had one cross in the beginning and end of the name.


Dude I thought you fucking died.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 26, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Dude I thought you fucking died.



I was away for spiritual purposes. No TV and no internet.

Having pulled an hermit I´ve gone further down my spiritual path.

How´ve you been these past 2 years?


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 26, 2020)

Btw @Dragon D. Luffy just watched the first episode of Kaguya-sama: Love is War.

It´s hilarious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Btw @Dragon D. Luffy just watched the first episode of Kaguya-sama: Love is War.
> 
> It´s hilarious.



It's fantastic


----------



## Magic (Sep 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I was away for spiritual purposes. No TV and no internet.
> 
> Having pulled an hermit I´ve gone further down my spiritual path.
> 
> How´ve you been these past 2 years?



I've been alright. I'm working on a barbarian sketch right now, while listening to viking music...I need to start posting shit everyday and grow a following/ brand name.

Do you still paint and draw?

and how was your fast from media/ technology for your spiritual growth, do you feel refreshed? o.o

You know I missed you. Kinda sad you didn't remember me. =[


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 26, 2020)

RemChu said:


> I've been alright. I'm working on a barbarian sketch right now, while listening to viking music...I need to start posting shit everyday and grow a following/ brand name.
> 
> Do you still paint and draw?
> 
> ...



That´s nice to hear. If that´s what you feel that makes you whole then I´m happy for you. Art is beautiful as an expression of our feelings and soul.

Actually I did leave an emote on your profile like ~3 months ago or something but you didn´t say anything so this time I approached by saying that to see what you would say, if you remembered me or not   

I did miss you and our talks too.

Unfortunately I never painted nor drew anything 


Hmm I would say that I feel more in tune with my innerself, flowing more naturally with the waves of life. Also feeling more peace, serenity and joy.

 Have more knowledge to what I had 2 years ago(thank God). Slowly but surely is the path.

How about you and your spiritual life?


----------



## Magic (Sep 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> That´s nice to hear. If that´s what you feel that makes you whole then I´m happy for you. Art is beautiful as an expression of our feelings and soul.
> 
> *Actually I did leave an emote on your profile like ~3 months ago or something but you didn´t say anything so this time I approached by *saying that to see what you would say, if you remembered me or not
> 
> ...



Ah okay, I just didn't know or it slipped past me that you name changed to Alibaba. Before the pandemic I was not going to login anymore. 

But I started to check in to see how everyone was. Before the brief absence I was too active and getting mad at people for dumb shit so I took a break. 

Well I still research odd occult stuff, but I don't explore anything really. It's not the right time. I usually like doing anything of that nature far away from home while on a trip or something. There is so much room for growth, for understanding and compassion. Quiet reflection. Luckily where I live right now is surrounded by nature. So lots of quiet reflection, turning my mind off. It's nice.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 27, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Ah okay, I just didn't know or it slipped past me that you name changed to Alibaba. Before the pandemic I was not going to login anymore.
> 
> But I started to check in to see how everyone was. Before the brief absence I was too active and getting mad at people for dumb shit so I took a break.
> 
> Well I still research odd occult stuff, but I don't explore anything really. It's not the right time. I usually like doing anything of that nature far away from home while on a trip or something. There is so much room for growth, for understanding and compassion. Quiet reflection. Luckily where I live right now is surrounded by nature. So lots of quiet reflection, turning my mind off. It's nice.



It can happen when we get too invested in stuff 

To be surrounded by nature is like the best thing that could happen. I'm living in a city for many years but wish I lived surrounded by nature. We feel a lot better and get another perspective without the daily stress from a city. I hope one day to be able to live in a rural area.

Peace has no price.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 27, 2020)

I feel like a broken record but if anyone wants to replace in my ToG game, I'm accepting it.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 27, 2020)

I've being lurking the tower of God game for the last hr. Getting a head spin.

@Alibaba Saluja @Go D. Usopp  why are you guys voting here? And what does it do?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I've being lurking the tower of God game for the last hr. Getting a head spin.
> 
> @Alibaba Saluja @Go D. Usopp  why are you guys voting here? And what does it do?



@Dragon D. Luffy  



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I feel like a broken record but if anyone wants to replace in my ToG game, I'm accepting it.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 27, 2020)

@Sabo the voting is for a pretty chill thing.

To murder someone


----------



## Shanks (Sep 27, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Sabo the voting is for a pretty chill thing.
> 
> To murder someone



Need to work out the rules, like how vote, when to vote, etc... And  because I don't know ToG, when people banter or talk about the actual mangwa, I also get confused whether it's part of the game or just convo.

Maybe, I'll try spending a few hours to few an older games instead.

Damn... 6,000+ posts in the members one


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I've being lurking the tower of God game for the last hr. Getting a head spin.
> 
> @Alibaba Saluja @Go D. Usopp  why are you guys voting here? And what does it do?



lol we r voting to murder some ningen 



Sabo said:


> Need to work out the rules, like how vote, when to vote, etc... And  because I don't know ToG, when people banter or talk about the actual mangwa, I also get confused whether it's part of the game or just convo.
> 
> Maybe, I'll try spending a few hours to few an older games instead.
> 
> Damn... 6,000+ posts in the members one



wont take u much to figure out how the basics works. for the game itself read the k-mafia game maybe. its a simple vanilla one with no broken abilities and stuff lol.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 27, 2020)

btw @Alibaba Saluja did u have a name b4 this one? 

i dont remember actually lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Need to work out the rules, like how vote, when to vote, etc... And  because I don't know ToG, when people banter or talk about the actual mangwa, I also get confused whether it's part of the game or just convo.
> 
> Maybe, I'll try spending a few hours to few an older games instead.
> 
> Damn... 6,000+ posts in the members one



Looking from the outside it's a big mess.

I love it


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 27, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> btw @Alibaba Saluja did u have a name b4 this one?
> 
> i dont remember actually lmao



I had another name from 2012 to ~2017. It's normal that you don't remember 

It was a pretty generic name though. Legendary Uchiha with some underscores thrown in there.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 27, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> btw @Alibaba Saluja did u have a name b4 this one?
> 
> i dont remember actually lmao


Sasu_SakuxUchiha13


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Sasu_SakuxUchiha13



is this true? 

depending on ur answer u might get judged @Alibaba Saluja


----------



## Shanks (Sep 27, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> is this true?
> 
> depending on ur answer u might get judged @Alibaba Saluja


it is now


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Sasu_SakuxUchiha13








Go D. Usopp said:


> is this true?
> 
> depending on ur answer u might get judged @Alibaba Saluja








Alibaba Saluja said:


> I had another name from 2012 to ~2017. It's normal that you don't remember
> 
> It was a pretty generic name though. *Legendary Uchiha* with some underscores thrown in there.






I would kill myself if I was a Sasuke stan


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 28, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Need to work out the rules, like how vote, when to vote, etc... And  because I don't know ToG, when people banter or talk about the actual mangwa, I also get confused whether it's part of the game or just convo.
> 
> Maybe, I'll try spending a few hours to few an older games instead.
> 
> Damn... 6,000+ posts in the members one


Its probably better for you to check out a vanilla(ish) game first to learn the game! 

WPK's Get Good 3 that happened recently is the closest to vanilla we've had in a while and the game wasn't overly active so you'll have an easy time reading it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Sep 28, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Its probably better for you to check out a vanilla(ish) game first to learn the game!
> 
> WPK's Get Good 3 that happened recently is the closest to vanilla we've had in a while and the game wasn't overly active so you'll have an easy time reading it



K one was vanilla.
No one had abilities 
2 did but died i guess


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 28, 2020)

Fuck readng, just jump straight into a game


----------



## T-Pein™ (Sep 28, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Fuck readng, just jump straight into a game



Yeah do that.
That what I did.
Learn as you go.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2020)

why would anyone read in a mafia game


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 28, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Yeah do that.
> That what I did.
> Learn as you go.


But you still haven't learned how to play the game


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 28, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Fuck readng, just jump straight into a game





T-Pein™ said:


> Yeah do that.
> That what I did.
> Learn as you go.



Also what I did


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2020)

anyone watching Ratched on Netflix ?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2020)

the greatest mafia games to play are just die n1 so u can spectate and judge your fellow members


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2020)

The greatest mafia games to play are the ones you are hosting


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2020)

is a said:


> The greatest mafia games to play are the ones you are hosting


hosting and playing at the same time*


----------



## Aries (Sep 28, 2020)

The best place to start if a noob is in a cr game. By the time the game finishes you are either traumatized or made into a man. Sometimes even both


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 28, 2020)

The best place to start is in a Sin game...

...If you can handle waiting forever


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> The best place to start is in a Sin game...
> 
> ...If you can handle waiting forever


wheres my fma mafia game


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2020)

also i was gonna pay 50 dolla for someone to do a valorant mafia game for me but maybe thats not doable epedab


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> also i was gonna pay 50 dolla for someone to do a valorant mafia game for me but maybe thats not doable epedab



Hey it’s me ur brother


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2020)

is a said:


> Hey it’s me ur brother


my long lost brother


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> my long lost brother


----------



## Didi (Sep 28, 2020)

is a said:


>


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2020)

@Didi you playing this tft set?


----------



## Didi (Sep 28, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> @Didi you playing this tft set?



I haven't checked it out yet no
is it good?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2020)

Didi said:


> I haven't checked it out yet no
> is it good?


its fun but right now the meta is unbalanced where only like 2 or 3 team comp is good. 

i miss the special maps though. I dont mind the chosen aspect but i feel like it became more rng


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2020)

@Didi me and @Lord Genome playing thr new set. Lg got a rank 3 sett (which is a 5*)


----------



## Didi (Sep 28, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> its fun but right now the meta is unbalanced where only like 2 or 3 team comp is good.
> 
> i miss the special maps though. I dont mind the chosen aspect but i feel like it became more rng



which ez comp do I spam to diamond?


in 3A I spammed mech and then darkstar to easy diamond (tho mostly I was really good at knowing which boards and early itemslams were good to guarantee a top 4, before the meta changed to hyperroll comps but I'd already gotten diamond before that)


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2020)

Didi said:


> which ez comp do I spam to diamond?
> 
> 
> in 3A I spammed mech and then darkstar to easy diamond (tho mostly I was really good at knowing which boards and early itemslams were good to guarantee a top 4, before the meta changed to hyperroll comps but I'd already gotten diamond before that)


brawlers super easy to run. Top 4 everytime (scales late kinda shitty unless you have sett)

otherwise dusk comp with riven as main carry or cultists (9 cultists is needed) are the way to go imo


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2020)

i do also like running shade/spirit too tbh but that one requires a little more luck


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 28, 2020)

One of the best anime girls out there


----------



## T-Pein™ (Sep 28, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> But you still haven't learned how to play the game



Learning as im going.
I used to get lynched day 1 back in 2010 so never learnt much.
Gotten much better now
I get to go beyond day 1 more often now...


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 28, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> its fun but right now the meta is unbalanced where only like 2 or 3 team comp is good.
> 
> i miss the special maps though. I dont mind the chosen aspect but i feel like it became more rng



Imo there's 6-8 comps you can get top 4 with, the set is more item focused though so you need to pivot on some comps if you don't get the items you need


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2020)

Lord Genome said:


> Imo there's 6-8 comps you can get top 4 with, the set is more item focused though so you need to pivot on some comps if you don't get the items you need



which is why i kinda find brawlers easy to do unless you're only getting like large rod and recurve bow lol 

i can never make sharpshooters.work


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 28, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> which is why i kinda find brawlers easy to do unless you're only getting like large rod and recurve bow lol
> 
> i can never make sharpshooters.work



sharpshooter 6 is a trap unless you get perfect jinx items, sharpshooter 2 or 4 splash with vanguard/assasin etc is better


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 28, 2020)

tft


----------



## Kingslayer (Sep 29, 2020)

is a said:


> The greatest mafia games to play are the ones you are hosting


Hmm did broker put you up with this avy kek.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 29, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> tft


or as wad would call it

league of legends 2


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 29, 2020)

I know theres an LoL thread somewhere but i dont wanna go look through it tbh

lgd sucks, i hope mad loses today for memes


----------



## Didi (Sep 29, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> brawlers super easy to run. Top 4 everytime (scales late kinda shitty unless you have sett)
> 
> otherwise dusk comp with riven as main carry or cultists (9 cultists is needed) are the way to go imo



>set 4
>Brawlers are STILL op

kek
everytime

I now also remember spamming Blaster/Brawlers in 3A, but that was on the patch where it was freelo and every game 6/8 people were running it


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 29, 2020)

Didi said:


> >set 4
> >Brawlers are STILL op
> 
> kek
> ...



brawlers are prob stronger in this set than any other set cause of how sunfire cape is super meta >_>


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 29, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> I know theres an LoL thread somewhere but i dont wanna go look through it tbh
> 
> lgd sucks, i hope mad loses today for memes


wait mad lions did lose. i was memeing


----------



## Didi (Sep 29, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> wait mad lions did lose. i was memeing






and yeah, they did, and deservedly so tbh, their red side drafts were absolutely garbage


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2020)

Fallen Angel said:


> Hmm did broker put you up with this avy kek.



Yes


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 29, 2020)

Happy Birthday @John Wayne !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 29, 2020)

Got scammed out of 1,000,000 rep. Gotta get them back


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 29, 2020)

The Casino is too entertaining


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 29, 2020)

happy birthday @John Wayne

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 29, 2020)

happy birthday @John Wayne ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Wayne (Sep 29, 2020)

Thanks everyone


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 29, 2020)

HB @John Wayne

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 29, 2020)

Happy bday @John Wayne

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 29, 2020)

@John Wayne

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 29, 2020)

Hey @Didi beat 7C yet


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 29, 2020)

Happy birthday @John Wayne!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 29, 2020)

happy birthday m9 @John Wayne 

enjoy ur day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 30, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Hey @Didi beat 7C yet




nah, though tbf I gave it less than 10 tries
I was just convinced it would be my wall and wouldn't be worth it


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 30, 2020)

Didi said:


> nah, though tbf I gave it less than 10 tries
> I was just convinced it would be my wall and wouldn't be worth it



Tbh the way this game is designed you are always good enough for the next level.

Though it will probably take a few hundred tries.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 30, 2020)

Also if you really give up maybe check out chapter 9. It's fantastic.


----------



## Didi (Sep 30, 2020)

Nah I've moved on, playing CK3 now


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 30, 2020)

Didi said:


> Nah I've moved on, playing CK3 now



Meh


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 30, 2020)

Happy (belated) birthday @John Wayne!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 30, 2020)

wait they banned shizune ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Sep 30, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Meh



sorry, I could just tell that while I might be able to do it, the stress and anger wouldn't be worth the accomplishment
I'm proud enough of how far I got and how many hours and deaths it cost me


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 30, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> NBD actually


i see


----------



## Didi (Sep 30, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> NBD actually



no big deal?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 30, 2020)

Didi said:


> no big deal?



Naruto Battledome


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 30, 2020)

Someone created a baity thread about Sasuke's running speed or whatever, Nitty replied to it, the guy negged him and Nitty asked him if he was aut*****

I'm just repeating what Nitty said on discord btw


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 30, 2020)

@RemChu check out this cute animation


----------



## Natalija (Sep 30, 2020)

Scumdesu said:


> wait they banned shizune ?


Shouldn't you know as mod?


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 30, 2020)

Natalija said:


> Shouldn't you know as mod?


It was literally now I thought the mod who did it was a cafe one 
Given she was pretty vocal about politics I made a leap and assumed it


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 30, 2020)

Didi said:


> no big deal?


No
Like a day or 2


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 30, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Someone created a baity thread about Sasuke's running speed or whatever, Nitty replied to it, the guy negged him and Nitty asked him if he was aut*****
> 
> I'm just repeating what Nitty said on discord btw


Can't confirm nor deny this specifics because disclosure rules


----------



## Natalija (Sep 30, 2020)

Scumdesu said:


> It was literally now I thought the mod who did it was a cafe one
> Given she was pretty vocal about politics I made a leap and assumed it


Can you please stop misgendering him


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 30, 2020)

I can only say it has nothing to do with his behaviour here


----------



## Didi (Sep 30, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Someone created a baity thread about Sasuke's running speed or whatever, Nitty replied to it, the guy negged him and Nitty asked him if he was aut*****
> 
> I'm just repeating what Nitty said on discord btw



Damn Nitty, you can't just call people autobahn, the german highway system is a very sensitive subject


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 30, 2020)

Natalija said:


> Can you please stop misgendering him


I got it right on the last commentary 
But yeah 
I think if we ever do another members mafia my char should 100% have a restriction regarding gender


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 30, 2020)

Scumdesu said:


> It was literally now I thought the mod who did it was a cafe one
> Given she was pretty vocal about politics I made a leap and assumed it



Bro theres a Ban Request Thread

When I was a mod I checked that shit every day just out of cuoriosity


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 30, 2020)

Scumdesu said:


> Can't confirm nor deny this specifics because disclosure rules



I'm repeating what he said on Discord basically. He gave me permission.


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 30, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Bro theres a Ban Request Thread
> 
> When I was a mod I checked that shit every day just out of cuoriosity


 I did saw it
And Yes there was an A• word involved
I just didn't know the dude was from naruto nor why the neg happened


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 30, 2020)

i might have had my conflicts with nitty but that ban has nothing to do with me. i didn't report sht


----------



## Magic (Sep 30, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> @RemChu check out this cute animation



The song maker sampled this beat.

Dun dun da dada dun

sure anyone can recognize that beat though zzzzzzz _it's a classic _

lol compared to like 40+ in that track.

Anyways on the artist in the video,
I'm actually subbed to Fernanda on youtube nice stuff. Guessing she's an animation student?
Her digital painting is really great too.

Does she work for a studio or just makes money through other stuff and patreon? Some of her recent video mill+ views. Damn.

UB, do you understand how animation works? Have you looked at it yet? o.o

man animation + video editing effects is awesome ~_~

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Didi (Sep 30, 2020)

based fucking alice dj


remchu hitting me with the nostalgia of my own culture
dutch eurodance ftw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Didi (Sep 30, 2020)

have some more culture brosmoke

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Sep 30, 2020)

/Saves to dj "stuff" playlist.


----------



## Didi (Sep 30, 2020)

and personal fav (this is more happy hardcore but still a fucking banger to dance to)


Luv u More by the same artist is also good

Dutch DJs have always been best in the world, but the 90s ones have special nostalgia to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 30, 2020)

RemChu said:


> The song maker sampled this beat.
> 
> Dun dun da dada dun
> 
> ...



yeah beat was familiar haha, animation of the characters is so smooth, love the cute style 

i got her recommended yesterday from YT lol her animations are so nice, never seen her stuff yet

animation looks like a lot of work lol iirc Ethan Becker has a video for that, was thinking about trying it sometime but prolly not anytime soon

have you seen hazbin hotel btw? forgot who made it but it's also someone who has smooth animation, loved it lol


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 30, 2020)

i dont remember if i can post hazbin hotel without getting banned lmao, check the pilot on YT if you havent seen yet


----------



## Didi (Sep 30, 2020)

>tfw now listening to The Party Animals

dammit remchu, you got me in a mood


----------



## Magic (Sep 30, 2020)

Didi said:


> and personal fav (this is more happy hardcore but still a fucking banger to dance to)
> 
> 
> Luv u More by the same artist is also good
> ...



Listening to luv u more right now, good stuff. The singer looks like Angelina Jolie a bit.


----------



## Magic (Sep 30, 2020)

Didi said:


> >tfw now listening to The Party Animals
> 
> dammit remchu, you got me in a mood



Lol @ the music video.

It was in my recommended too for the luv u more song. 

I don't use psychedelics but this seems like a good song to dance around on psychedelics. Alright uh going to work, before i get distracted.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 30, 2020)

First open setup (somewhat) mafia game in a long time. Should give it a looksie lads because it's gonna fill up fast.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 1, 2020)

How's it going you autistic cumbuckets?


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 1, 2020)

Not Didi teaching these children about the legend DJ Paul fuckin Elstak


----------



## Didi (Oct 1, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Not Didi teaching these children about the legend DJ Paul fuckin Elstak



I'm gonna take them to The Promised Land
You and I, together we stand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drago (Oct 1, 2020)

@Laix any chance that you are Mohit/Mojito/Avalon/Avito? You remind me of him.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 2, 2020)

Guys, while I was banned, I had a lot of time to reflect on my mistakes and realize what's important in life. I really regret my actions and I will be better in the future


----------



## Shizune (Oct 2, 2020)

PSYCH. FUCK ALL OF Y'ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Laix (Oct 2, 2020)

Denim said:


> @Laix any chance that you are Mohit/Mojito/Avalon/Avito? You remind me of him.



He is probably me rather than I being him x


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2020)

Laix said:


> He is probably me rather than I being him x


They all pale in comparison. None of them are the host with the most.


----------



## Didi (Oct 2, 2020)

Denim said:


> @Laix any chance that you are Mohit/Mojito/Avalon/Avito? You remind me of him.




I love how you're not only insulting Laix, you're getting a solid jab in at @A Optimistic too


----------



## Laix (Oct 2, 2020)

RemChu said:


> They all pale in comparison. None of them are the host with the most.



another RemChu quote for the sig


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 2, 2020)

Not shocked whatsoever. Not one bit.


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 2, 2020)

What’s shizune new @? I gotta drop out the game lol, new start date doesn’t fit my schedule.


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 2, 2020)

Or someone relay the message


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2020)

72% of all deaths in London, has been due to Dragons. -Kubo Tite
Burn da witch series

same universe as Bleach.

WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK.....



cool fact they use this uh england cross in my usertitle
*BURN* ☩HE *WITCH*

I put that in my usertitle without knowing that  synchronicity. Just learned about it right now.

I kind of find the title offensive. If they are the witches to include a cross in the title name. Iono given so many innocents were burned in witch trials.

The magic system looks like kido stuff in bleach. I like how they have to recite the spells before casting. OMG The exposition, I hate the premise of this story lol.

REVERSE LONDON. wtf. Bleach harry potter, with a bad opening premise.


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2020)

It looks great.

if ur an old bleach fan, watch it. ~_~ Episode 1 is out.


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2020)

Kubo's character designs give me a mental boner.

Ah really fashionable and diverse cast. Main antagonist guy I don't like, but eh it'll probably grow on me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shizune (Oct 2, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Kubo's character designs give me a mental boner.
> 
> Ah really fashionable and diverse cast. Main antagonist guy I don't like, but eh it'll probably grow on me.



What's all this now? The guy on the left is hot. He's looking at me like he wants to choke me. And bitch, I'm gonna let him!


----------



## Shizune (Oct 2, 2020)

Ishmael said:


> What’s shizune new @? I gotta drop out the game lol, new start date doesn’t fit my schedule.



This is Shizune. Your message has been received.


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2020)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> What's all this now? The guy on the left is hot. He's looking at me like he wants to choke me. And bitch, I'm gonna let him!


His stories kinda suck, but his designs for male and females are really good. 
and you can tell he flips through fashion mags when he designs outfits.


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2020)

Watching the Babysitter: Killer Queen.

comedy horror. not scary.....
special effects are way over done. And a few sequences in the movie were very silly. 
script is funny.
set design and actors look good 

...........

Eh as a horror film give it a 1/10 
Plot is stupid. Good if you're a preteen I guess. 
Twist and point of the movie is lol. ????

I laughed a few times at some of the deaths that's it. 

I checked rotten tomatoe and guess my score wasn't too far off lol.

I regret watching it....fuck.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 3, 2020)

just need one more for the valorant mafia game pls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Oct 3, 2020)

This is literally me right now listening to the videos posted. Embarrassing my family. And when my daughter is old enough to roll her eyes, I will do so even more.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Oct 3, 2020)

RemChu said:


> 72% of all deaths in London, has been due to Dragons. -Kubo Tite
> Burn da witch series
> 
> same universe as Bleach.
> ...



you get way more into this critique stuff...

Me: I'm just there to watch it. Why does it need to be graded?


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Oct 3, 2020)

This season, I'm watching: 
Burn The Witch
 Iwakakeru -Sport Climbing Girls- 
JUJUTSU KAISEN


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2020)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> you get way more into this critique stuff...
> 
> Me: I'm just there to watch it. Why does it need to be graded?


Sin Raven asked for a review.....

I try not to give any spoilers... Ugh, I knew I avoided the movie for a good reason.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 4, 2020)

Why people not flocking to avian mafia?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 4, 2020)

Yo Dawg, I herd you like Mafia.

So I put some mafia in your mafia.

You're welcome!


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2020)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> This season, I'm watching:
> Burn The Witch
> Iwakakeru -Sport Climbing Girls-
> JUJUTSU KAISEN


I started Jujutsu kaisen. I like it a lot, good first ep. The opening has really cool animation.


----------



## Aries (Oct 4, 2020)

Should watch jujutsu kaisen. I hear its like yu yu hakusho


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 7, 2020)

Someone make a Black Clover Mafia game


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Someone make a Black Clover Mafia game



You make it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 7, 2020)

Be the change that you want in the forum!


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 7, 2020)

Sign me up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 7, 2020)

I want to play it, not host it


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I want to play it, not host it



Ah,
Good point.
Make the game king.
Ill host it for you.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 7, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Ah,
> Good point.
> Make the game king.
> Ill host it for you.



I know you'll find it in your heart the motivation for both.



My life's so hard.. only the mafia games give it any kind of meaning..

T-Pein-kun.. Make the game and host it.. Onegai..


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I know you'll find it in your heart the motivation for both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But I have no idea what Black Clover is my bruh.
Not familiar with it at all 
I cannot do it.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 7, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> But I have no idea what Black Clover is my bruh.
> Not familiar with it at all
> I cannot do it.



As luck would have it, I'm the no.1 Black Clover Salesman.

@Go D. Usopp can confirm it.



Best battle shonen by far currently. The side characters are all dope. Female characters are not useless and actually put in the work.

I vividly recommend to start reading it. It's a stain in our anime/manga curriculum to not read it.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> As luck would have it, I'm the no.1 Black Clover Salesman.
> 
> @Go D. Usopp can confirm it.
> 
> ...



Im currently watching OP. (Ep 21)
I loved the magi anime tho.
And the sinbad side story too.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 7, 2020)

BC mafia 

im gna have to read it soon b4 that is done

im sure sm1 will eventually do it

if DDL does it it will be high quality


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 7, 2020)

just pay someone like i paid wad 50 dollars for the valorant one :dab


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 7, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> just pay someone like i paid wad 50 dollars for the valorant one :dab



did u actually do it


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> did u actually do it



ye


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 7, 2020)

he tried to troll me saying i accidentally sent him 500 though.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 7, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> ye



imma say worth, like using flash to get a cannon minion


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> imma say worth, like using flash to get a cannon minion


commission mafia games 

spend $1.99 more for an upgrade on your abilities.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 7, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Im currently watching OP. (Ep 21)
> I loved the magi anime tho.
> And the sinbad side story too.





Magi is underrated.

Need to check the Sinbad sidestory. I keep forgetting.





Go D. Usopp said:


> BC mafia
> 
> im gna have to read it soon b4 that is done
> 
> ...



I'm sure @Dragon D. Luffy is going to do it 


A Kaguya emote for motivation


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 7, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> commission mafia games
> 
> spend $1.99 more for an upgrade on your abilities.



start mafia hosting career


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 7, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Im currently watching OP. (Ep 21)
> I loved the magi anime tho.
> And the sinbad side story too.



magi was sick af at some arcs 

sinbad reminds me of doflamingo btw idk why. does it do for u too @Alibaba Saluja ??


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Magi is underrated.
> 
> Need to check the Sinbad sidestory. I keep forgetting.
> 
> ...



we have to pay DDL for it and this high quality ToG game actually. hes putting in work


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> magi was sick af at some arcs
> 
> sinbad reminds me of doflamingo btw idk why. does it do for u too @Alibaba Saluja ??



Probably because they both are imposing in their own way and have a lot of presence.

Also fearless and try to go against the odds.

Personally though Sinbad is 

GOAT


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> we have to pay DDL for it and this high quality ToG game actually. hes putting in work



If it's high quality then I don't mind.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> start mafia hosting career



altho no lie i did like one of wad's mafia games where you "earn" money through either catching scum, being active, etc (i forget what else, there was a list) and then upgrading your abilities with that.

it was just funny how it ended though (GF had 5 out of the 6 infinity stones. And then one mafia member got the last one and had to sacrifice GF [soul stone]. Mafia ended up losing to an indie)


----------



## John Wayne (Oct 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Someone make a Black Clover Mafia game


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 7, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> altho no lie i did like one of wad's mafia games where you "earn" money through either catching scum, being active, etc (i forget what else, there was a list) and then upgrading your abilities with that.
> 
> it was just funny how it ended though (GF had 5 out of the 6 infinity stones. And then one mafia member got the last one and had to sacrifice GF [soul stone]. Mafia ended up losing to an indie)



i found it


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 7, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> i found it



hoooly sht what is thaat 

that [snap] ability is ggggg


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 7, 2020)

I wanna join next favorites if its ever gna get hosted


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Magi is underrated.
> 
> Need to check the Sinbad sidestory. I keep forgetting.
> 
> ...



One small problem.

I don't read BC.

Nor is it in my plans to do so.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 7, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> One small problem.
> 
> I don't read BC.
> 
> Nor is it in my plans to do so.



u will get yearly supply of rep from alibaba and im sure many other BC fans

its an offer u cant refuse


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> hoooly sht what is thaat
> 
> that [snap] ability is ggggg


yeah and they still lost lmao

that game looked so fun though lol. Dead posting, shop mechanic, infinity stones, etc


----------



## Natalija (Oct 7, 2020)

I like reviving abilities, that's so cool


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 7, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> One small problem.
> 
> I don't read BC.
> 
> Nor is it in my plans to do so.



The Kaguya emote is to bypass exactly that.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> u will get yearly supply of rep from alibaba and im sure many other BC fans
> 
> its an offer u cant refuse



Also this


----------



## Aries (Oct 7, 2020)

Not sure about black clover but Im feeling up to host Dragonball vs Holy Shonen Trinity soon


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 7, 2020)

Aries said:


> Not sure about black clover but Im feeling up to host Dragonball vs Holy Shonen Trinity soon



aeris chaotic games


----------



## Aries (Oct 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> aeris chaotic games



It will be the unofficial sequel to Super Smash Bros Game. Ill be making sign ups in a week or so. Want to create some of the roles before then so once i get the players i can just quickly run it. 

I can guarantee if you liked smash bros this game will surpass it in terms of creativity and role design...


----------



## Didi (Oct 7, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> i found it



that was a kino game

honestly most of the alley mafia games were


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 7, 2020)

Aries said:


> It will be the unofficial sequel to Super Smash Bros Game. Ill be making sign ups in a week or so. Want to create some of the roles before then so once i get the players i can just quickly run it.
> 
> I can guarantee if you liked smash bros this game will surpass it in terms of creativity and role design...



yea i rly liked smash bros even tho i was fairly new and confused asfk as to whats happening 

3 scum factions + cult + dice games + maps + items + rock paper scisors

yea for a new player that's hella confusing 

but i'm sure u can get it filled up pretty fast too, alot of ppl liked it


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yea i rly liked smash bros even tho i was fairly new and confused asfk as to whats happening
> 
> 3 scum factions + cult + dice games + maps + items + rock paper scisors
> 
> ...



I was Jigglypuff.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 7, 2020)

Aries said:


> Not sure about black clover but Im feeling up to host Dragonball vs Holy Shonen Trinity soon



Jojo's when????


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 7, 2020)

I wanna be the Stand


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 7, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> I was Jigglypuff.



i remember u were from true neutral or smthing 

from ur faction iirc there was oddjutsu hiding behind hayumi that died like 7 times too


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i remember u were from true neutral or smthing
> 
> from ur faction iirc there was oddjutsu hiding behind hayumi that died like 7 times too



Yeh that was crazy lol.
Idk why people kept trying to kill hayumi.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 7, 2020)

If someone hosts a Final Fantasy one, I'll pay real money, no lie.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 7, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Yeh that was crazy lol.
> Idk why people kept trying to kill hayumi.



they r trying to kill odd who is hiding behind hayumi

i think he was greninja or smthing


----------



## Aries (Oct 7, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Jojo's when????



One day perhaps...


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Oct 7, 2020)

Not sure if I could pull off Black Clover, I could probably do a Black Clover inspired spin off game. But I don't see me heavily invested in all the non-black bull characters to do it justice. And then there's how big do I make it? If I include a lot of the characters, I'll need veteran mod to help as the biggest game I've modded was only 42 people. 

I have yet to be a manga reader, so this would be pulling more from the anime than the manga.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Oct 7, 2020)

I'm 12 and half episodes behind in Black Clover right now because some of the episodes were straight, boring filler.


----------



## Sigismund (Oct 8, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Yeh that was crazy lol.
> Idk why people kept trying to kill hayumi.





Go D. Usopp said:


> they r trying to kill odd who is hiding behind hayumi
> 
> i think he was greninja or smthing


Yeah there's a story behind that.

Link had an ability that delayed an action, so when Byleth used 3 Houses to join True Neutral, the action was delayed until the next day.

Meanwhile, we upgraded Oddjustsu so he could hide, and he choose to hide behind Hayumi, who he was priorly defending.

I remember everyone's reaction when it turned out the next day that Hayumi was Byleth.

Then everything just kept hitting Hayumi, even after he died.

No one decided to question why all their abilities kept hitting Hayumi, so they just kept sending them.


----------



## A I Z E N (Oct 8, 2020)

RemChu said:


> His stories kinda suck, but his designs for male and females are really good.
> and you can tell he flips through fashion mags when he designs outfits.


Take this back rem, Bleach is a masterpiece until ya know he had to rush and finish the manga.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> just pay someone like i paid wad 50 dollars for the valorant one :dab



@WolfPrinceKiba you told me no one would pay me money to make mafia games!

I would be rich if I didn't listen to you!

Well, $50 richer maybe.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 8, 2020)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> I'm 12 and half episodes behind in Black Clover right now because some of the episodes were straight, boring filler.



I guess it would only miss out the new enemies and one or other stuff from the main cast 

Still I think it wouldn't miss that much from the manga if we went by the anime.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 8, 2020)

Oh yeah @Dragon D. Luffy if you ever need a replacement for the ToG game hit me up.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 8, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Oh yeah @Dragon D. Luffy if you ever need a replacement for the ToG game hit me up.



Thanks, but I'm not replacing anyone on Day 7 tbh.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Oct 8, 2020)

I'm totally a binger though, so if I ran Black Clover like game I would want to catch up on the episodes.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 8, 2020)

I have the gift of foresight after all.

Again, I read the future and chose the path accordingly. I should have been given Hwa Ryun in the beginning of the game.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 8, 2020)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> I'm totally a binger though, so if I ran Black Clover like game I would want to catch up on the episodes.



I approve your decision whatever it may be as long as it leads to a black clover mafia game


----------



## Aries (Oct 8, 2020)

Threads up




Sign up plx


----------



## Magic (Oct 8, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja Check out this music group.

They don't even need the maid gimmick.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 9, 2020)

RemChu said:


> @Alibaba Saluja Check out this music group.
> 
> They don't even need the maid gimmick.



They know how to appeal to the masses 

Love the girl's voice though.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Thanks, but I'm not replacing anyone on Day 7 tbh.



This post didn’t age well


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 10, 2020)

Kimetsu no Yaiba is very good. Recommended.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 10, 2020)

Ufotable animation is godly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 10, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Ufotable animation is godly.



Yep.
Must watch for me.


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2020)

I saw Aiyanah recently posting. I wonder when he will stop by here. I haven't said hi to him yet.

He replied to me in the cafe and I was like too weirded out to respond.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2020)

that’s weird


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2020)

is a said:


> that’s weird


Yeah like brah. Like a ghost walking up to talk politics.

Say hello to me or something first. I just ignored  him.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 10, 2020)

@aiyanah


----------



## Legend (Oct 10, 2020)

Hello all. Its my monthly check in


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 12, 2020)

Legend said:


> Hello all. Its my monthly check in


Legbrooo


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 12, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Kimetsu no Yaiba is very good. Recommended.



good animation

but troll story lmao

got a bit better at end

season 2 probably gna be dope af


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Legbrooo


Yo Sinbro


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 12, 2020)

Legend said:


> Yo Sinbro


How are you?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 12, 2020)

RemChu said:


> I saw Aiyanah recently posting. I wonder when he will stop by here. I haven't said hi to him yet.
> 
> He replied to me in the cafe and I was like too weirded out to respond.



That guy is freaking based.
Lowkey one of the smarter posters around.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 12, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Legend !!!


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 12, 2020)

Gimme Konosuba S3 or give me death

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 12, 2020)

Happy birthday @Legend ~


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> How are you?


Im doing alright, yourself?


Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Legend !!!


Thanks Vasto


Alibaba Saluja said:


> Gimme Konosuba S3 or give me death


I agree I need more after the movie.


Underworld Broker said:


> Happy birthday @Legend ~


Thanks Broki


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Gimme Konosuba S3 or *give me death*



*[Vote lynch Alibaba Saluja]*


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 12, 2020)

Legend said:


> I agree I need more after the movie.



They must adapt all the LN volumes. It's too good to not be animated 

Happy birthday btw


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> *[Vote lynch Alibaba Saluja]*



Bold of you to assume that would work.




*Spoiler*: __ 



better to leave here that I'm joking. Just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Aries (Oct 12, 2020)

Happy bday  @Legend


----------



## Hero (Oct 12, 2020)

RemChu said:


> I saw Aiyanah recently posting. I wonder when he will stop by here. I haven't said hi to him yet.
> 
> He replied to me in the cafe and I was like too weirded out to respond.


He doesn't fuck with the mafia community. I know he doesn't fuck with me either. I have no clue what I did, but whatever


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 12, 2020)

hbd @Legend


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 12, 2020)

yea im down for it* [vote lynch alibaba] *


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 12, 2020)

hey karaka - sama i hope i didnt disappoint you  @SinRaven


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> That guy is freaking based.
> Lowkey one of the smarter posters around.


Conspiracy theories....
And being smart.

Don't mix well.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 12, 2020)

Legend said:


> Im doing alright, yourself?


Im good, but forget about me: Happy Birthday to you!!!


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 12, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> hey karaka - sama i hope i didnt disappoint you  @SinRaven


Nah I loved most of your play

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 12, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Conspiracy theories....
> And being smart.
> 
> Don't mix well.



He is pretty chill/friendly and full of information,
He droped a megapost earlier today.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 12, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Nah I loved most of your play



Was I helpful too Sin sama?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 12, 2020)

for the glory of FUG


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> *[Vote lynch Alibaba Saluja]*





Go D. Usopp said:


> yea im down for it* [vote lynch alibaba] *



You guys trying to lynch/kill me is similar to this:


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 12, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> for the glory of FUG




Next game hoping to get to try a different side


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 12, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Was I helpful too Sin sama?


Yes, you too were high quality entertaintment


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You guys trying to lynch/kill me is similar to this:



You will become early days Cubey.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 12, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> for the glory of FUG



Heck yeah.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You will become early days Cubey.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 12, 2020)

u know for alibaba ill fund a black clover mafia game too


----------



## Sigismund (Oct 12, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> u know for alibaba ill fund a black clover mafia game too


Kvothe is the Sugar momma of the mafia section


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 12, 2020)

Sigismund said:


> Kvothe is the Sugar momma of the mafia section



gotta support the artists 

maybe entice more hosts to actually host too


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 12, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> u know for alibaba ill fund a black clover mafia game too





Yes please. I'm sure you'll make a quality black clover mafia game


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 12, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> gotta support the artists
> 
> maybe entice more hosts to actually host too



Nobody wanted to play my small set up. So now I am like....fuck all of you guys. No I am not like fuck all of you guys. Fuck all of you.


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2020)

Great pretender on Netflix


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2020)

Local pizza place has this pizza.

*The Town*
Tomato Sauce, House Blend Cheese, Pepperoni, Sausage, Roasted Peppers, Caramelized Onions and Basil.

Huh, it's not filled with lamb(sheep) and a lack of toppings (inactives).


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 12, 2020)

I used to host mafia games on an anime forum, don't judge me.  I was young and needed the money


----------



## Hero (Oct 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Nobody wanted to play my small set up. So now I am like....fuck all of you guys. No I am not like fuck all of you guys. Fuck all of you.


When did you host a game?


----------



## Didi (Oct 12, 2020)

happy bardfday legend


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2020)

@Legend


Have a good one.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 12, 2020)

Hero said:


> When did you host a game?



.......I am triggered.


----------



## Hero (Oct 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> .......I am triggered.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Nobody wanted to play my small set up. So now I am like....fuck all of you guys. No I am not like fuck all of you guys. Fuck all of you.



I wanted to play


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 12, 2020)

Hero said:


>



I have hosted multiple games.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 12, 2020)

Super Generic
Mortal Kombat
WoW
And others I forget.


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> They must adapt all the LN volumes. It's too good to not be animated
> 
> Happy birthday btw


Yes they do

Thanks


Aries said:


> Happy bday  @Legend


Thanks CR


Go D. Usopp said:


> hbd @Legend


Grazi Bro.


SinRaven said:


> Im good, but forget about me: Happy Birthday to you!!!


Thats good, Thanks Birb Buddy


Didi said:


> happy bardfday legend


Thanks Didi


RemChu said:


> @Legend
> 
> 
> Have a good one.


Working on it thanks Remmy.


----------



## A I Z E N (Oct 12, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> I used to host mafia games on an anime forum, don't judge me.  I was young and needed the money


You still playing we still have some unsettled business my old frenemy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 12, 2020)

A I Z E N said:


> You still playing we still have some unsettled business my old frenemy


I am still playing


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 12, 2020)

Check out my win in Favourites X


----------



## A I Z E N (Oct 12, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Check out my win in Favourites X


Give me a quick summary


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 12, 2020)

A I Z E N said:


> Give me a quick summary



*FLORIDA MAN TURNS OUT TO BE A NON-HOSTILE INDIE AND LEAVES THE GAME SUPER EARLY*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 12, 2020)

Vasto the yammy of mafia hosting. He could be a 0-9 as a host but we will never know cause people didnt give him a shot to host a game


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 12, 2020)

A I Z E N said:


> Give me a quick summary


I got Florida Man, wincon: get name said 100 times.   Skull Kid from Majoras Mask and Jace and Liliana were also submissions in the game

I was struggling to get to my wincon, Jace and Liliana were up to all sorts of mischief and Skull Kid had bought in the moon to crush everyone in three days.

At this point everyone knew I was Floridaman, at the time I was feigning crack addiction and psychosis because of wincon


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 12, 2020)

What I ended up doing was....


I told everyone that I couldn't find a lighter to smoke my crack with so I reached deep down inside and activated my Spark and had become a white mana Planeswalker.  I was now on a new mission which was to smoke the biggest crack rock in the universe, the moon itself. 

All I needed was some support from my fellow players.  If they could give Florida Man enough crack, he could  charge up an attack big enough to smoke the moon, all they had to do was just say "Florida Man, take my crack".


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 12, 2020)

Ended up smashing my wincon in a stupid short time.  Before it took 3 days to get 30 mentions, after it took half an hour to get 130 mentions.  Win secured, I left the game early and shortly after the moon came down and killed literally everybody


----------



## Sigismund (Oct 12, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Ended up smashing my wincon in a stupid short time.  Before it took 3 days to get 30 mentions, after it took half an hour to get 130 mentions.  Win secured, I left the game early and shortly after the moon came down and killed literally everybody


You're Welcome <3


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 12, 2020)

Supes would be a great host, I imagine all of the players being handed a gun and a list of names to get through


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 12, 2020)

@Kvothe Kingkiller what mafia setups are you after?


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 12, 2020)

@Underworld Broker


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 12, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> What I ended up doing was....
> 
> 
> I told everyone that I couldn't find a lighter to smoke my crack with so I reached deep down inside and activated my Spark and had become a white mana Planeswalker.  I was now on a new mission which was to smoke the biggest crack rock in the universe, the moon itself.
> ...



florida man is like one of the best roles ive seen in a game lol

havent seen u in a game for awhile odd, where u been lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 12, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> @Kvothe Kingkiller what mafia setups are you after?



hmm? what do you mean


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 12, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> hmm? what do you mean


Sorry, I thought you were contracting


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 12, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> florida man is like one of the best roles ive seen in a game lol
> 
> havent seen u in a game for awhile odd, where u been lol


I've been around, played a game on The Syndicate.  Knocked that one out of the park


----------



## A I Z E N (Oct 12, 2020)

Aries said:


> Vasto the yammy of mafia hosting. He could be a 0-9 as a host but we will never know cause people didnt give him a shot to host a game


I laughed so hard at this haha

@Oddjutsu happy to see you’re able to get solo dubs now (: 
saw you signed up for one of the new games Hopefully we roll the same faction..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 12, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Sorry, I thought you were contracting


oh nah unless you know black clover or solo leveling


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 12, 2020)

solo leveling


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 13, 2020)

A I Z E N said:


> I laughed so hard at this haha
> 
> @Oddjutsu happy to see you’re able to get solo dubs now (:
> saw you signed up for one of the new games Hopefully we roll the same faction..


If we're in the same faction it's going to be a speedrun


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 13, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> oh nah unless you know black clover or solo leveling


How about a 90's sitcom?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 13, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> How about a 90's sitcom?


thats worth like maybe a 10 dollar amazon gift card


----------



## A I Z E N (Oct 13, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> If we're in the same faction it's going to be a speedrun


Aye my fooking guy.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 13, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> thats worth like maybe a 10 dollar amazon gift card


Alright then, how about a backwards mafia?   Where the majority start off dead and get resurrected one by one.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Alright then, how about a backwards mafia?   Where the majority start off dead and get resurrected one by one.



@Dragon D. Luffy .......STILL WAITING FOR THAT 2ND REVERSE MAFIA GAME!!!!! STILL!!!!!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 13, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Alright then, how about a backwards mafia?   Where the majority start off dead and get resurrected one by one.


that does sound interesting but how does it work exactly?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 13, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> that does sound interesting but how does it work exactly?


Massacre already happened but now there's time travel and amnesia involved.   

Say there's two survivors left when it starts going backwards,  with timenesia applied it could be two mafia just killed the last townie or two townies lynched the mafia etc etc.  could be anything and it's back to the same old shitflinging fingerpointing game.

You work off of scumreads and backwards compatible information,  a resurrected cop may come back from the dead with a guilty result but has to wait the cycle out to see who they checked.


I think it's usual wincon, town needs to keep majority and find scums

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 13, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> I'm working on the setup for a great mafia game, better than sandwiches


There's always this super secret mystery game


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2020)

Since Nitty is postponing Nardofia indefinitely, I want to host a small scale vanilla set up to fill up the slot. I think I'd be able to manage that with the time I have available.

Is there any set up anyone wants to try out? Prefer to have a tryhard environment for this game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 13, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Since Nitty is postponing Nardofia indefinitely, I want to host a small scale vanilla set up to fill up the slot. I think I'd be able to manage that with the time I have available.
> 
> Is there any set up anyone wants to try out? Prefer to have a tryhard environment for this game


No, you and Okosan focus on bird mafia.  I am looking forward to that game the most


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Since Nitty is postponing Nardofia indefinitely, I want to host a small scale vanilla set up to fill up the slot. I think I'd be able to manage that with the time I have available.
> 
> Is there any set up anyone wants to try out? Prefer to have a tryhard environment for this game



I am always here for vanilla but I would advise not trying to build a setup greater than 15 players given the current interest levels.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> No, you and Okosan focus on bird mafia.  I am looking forward to that game the most


Why not both?

Wanna host a game to fill the timeslot now + also to test myself in how reliable I can be as a host right now.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 13, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Why not both?
> 
> Wanna host a game to fill the timeslot now + also to test myself in how reliable I can be as a host right now.


Do you want a setup?


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Do you want a setup?


I might try designing one myself, but if you have one in mind that you really want to play I'll take a look at it


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy .......STILL WAITING FOR THAT 2ND REVERSE MAFIA GAME!!!!! STILL!!!!!



You mean the 3rd?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 13, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I might try designing one myself, but if you have one in mind that you really want to play I'll take a look at it


Alright, I got one


----------



## A I Z E N (Oct 13, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Since Nitty is postponing Nardofia indefinitely, I want to host a small scale vanilla set up to fill up the slot. I think I'd be able to manage that with the time I have available.
> 
> Is there any set up anyone wants to try out? Prefer to have a tryhard environment for this game


you should advise newer players to sign up so they can learn mafia mechanics and the basics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You mean the 3rd?



I hate you.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 13, 2020)

Guys can we replace this poll/thread name already

How much time do people need to decide which was Rion's best performance?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 13, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Massacre already happened but now there's time travel and amnesia involved.
> 
> Say there's two survivors left when it starts going backwards,  with timenesia applied it could be two mafia just killed the last townie or two townies lynched the mafia etc etc.  could be anything and it's back to the same old shitflinging fingerpointing game.
> 
> ...



that sounds fun tbh, id play it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 13, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Since Nitty is postponing Nardofia indefinitely, I want to host a small scale vanilla set up to fill up the slot. I think I'd be able to manage that with the time I have available.
> 
> Is there any set up anyone wants to try out? Prefer to have a tryhard environment for this game


just no cults pls and ty 

im ok with the moon blowing us up


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2020)

No Optimistic, @Dragon D. Luffy . I hate you.


----------



## A I Z E N (Oct 13, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Guys can we replace this poll/thread name already
> 
> How much time do people need to decide which was Rion's best performance?


Come out of retirement


----------



## Aries (Oct 13, 2020)

Episode 7: See you next phase edition


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> No Optimistic, @Dragon D. Luffy . I hate you.



I'm pretty sure I would have invited you if you were around, but this must have been one of the times you were taking a break.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 13, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse actually I found the sign up thread and you were the first one to sign up. You also made 24 posts in the game thread.

But your name isn't in the player list, so I guess you had to replace out?

It's okay Vastobro


----------



## Lord Melkor (Oct 13, 2020)

@Dragon D. Luffy maybe you would like to host a One Piece Mafia? I am huge One Piece fan and you also seem to like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hero (Oct 13, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Since Nitty is postponing Nardofia indefinitely, I want to host a small scale vanilla set up to fill up the slot. I think I'd be able to manage that with the time I have available.
> 
> Is there any set up anyone wants to try out? Prefer to have a tryhard environment for this game


I’ll try hard


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Mickey Mouse actually I found the sign up thread and you were the first one to sign up. You also made 24 posts in the game thread.
> 
> But your name isn't in the player list, so I guess you had to replace out?
> 
> It's okay Vastobro



I did!??!?! The fuck was I doing during this time....


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 13, 2020)

Lord Melkor said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy maybe you would like to host a One Piece Mafia? I am huge One Piece fan and you also seem to like it.



I've hosted 3 OP games already though. Pretty much made roles for all strawhats and almost all important villains.

Dressrosa: 

Impel Down: 

Villains: 

Maybe I'll make another one after Wano, if the arc ends up being hype enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Guys can we replace this poll/thread name already
> 
> How much time do people need to decide which was Rion's best performance?


Didn't you declare a while ago that it should go to post [HASHTAG]#78000[/HASHTAG]? In that case, it's T-Pein's to choose:


Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Heck yeah.


Congrats, you may choose the new convo title! As long as @Scumdesu agrees (or whoever rules this section idk).


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 13, 2020)

I suggested it, but some people got mad so I waited for a mod to validate the idea.

@Scumdesu
@Santí


----------



## Shizune (Oct 13, 2020)

Why don’t we make it a poll for who should host next years Favorites


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 13, 2020)

New idea.

Cross anime waifu mafia game.



♪ All I want for Christmas is this ♪


----------



## Shizune (Oct 13, 2020)

@Platinum are you still going to run Lovecraft Mafia soon? I had to shelve the game that was supposed to run before yours, so I hope yours doesn’t cancel too.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 13, 2020)

*Convo Thread Episode 7: Rule of Bird*


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2020)

@Pool Party Nitty are you only disagreeing with my post because it was T-Pein that made that post, in which case: poor sport.


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Now I do think we need some policy to decide what the thread name is going to be when people are not buying the name. The last one was decided by Rion, but it was completely arbitrary. Sooner or later we need to change, arbitrarily or not. I proposed 78k posts cuz that's the next round number, but dunno, could be any number.
> 
> @Scumdesu
> @Santí
> ...


At the time DDL did make the suggestion and several people agreed, so imo this should go to T-Pein.

I did pay attention to the post count after this suggestion for a while myself, wanting to snipe it, but forgot about it the past couple of days


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 13, 2020)

I had no idea,
Just posting like normal


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 13, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I suggested it, but some people got mad so I waited for a mod to validate the idea.
> 
> @Scumdesu
> @Santí


I mean the only thing that shouldn't be done is a second thread
But i guess changig names is fine ?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 13, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> *Convo Thread Episode 7: Rule of Bird*



There u go @Scumdesu


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2020)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> Sin stop white knighting T Pein, Jesus Christ
> 
> weirdo


This aint about white knighting T-Pein, this is about giving the post to the one who rightfully won it by the rules declared by @Dragon D. Luffy tl which several others including myself agreed upon.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 13, 2020)

Or do you guys actually want to make convo 7 after 4 years ?


----------



## Shizune (Oct 13, 2020)

You really wanna hand the thread title over from Rion to T Pein

the way some of y’all hate this section, whew


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 13, 2020)

Ok great


----------



## Shizune (Oct 13, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> This aint about white knighting T-Pein, this is about giving the post to the one who rightfully won it by the rules declared by @Dragon D. Luffy tl which several others including myself agreed upon.



DDL hasn’t even been a mod here in like, a year

let it go

let it gooo


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2020)

rule of bird aint a bad name


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2020)

Scumdesu said:


> Or do you guys actually want to make convo 7 after 4 years ?


No I want to keep this thread!


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 13, 2020)

Options for the new poll

@Nessos 
@SinRaven 
@Okosan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2020)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> DDL hasn’t even been a mod here in like, a year
> 
> let it go
> 
> let it gooo


Maybe you should let stuff go for once.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2020)

also @Atlantic Storm


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2020)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> You really wanna hand the thread title over from Rion to T Pein
> 
> the way some of y’all hate this section, whew


I mean you're the one who is being unfair because of drama.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 13, 2020)

is a said:


> also @Atlantic Storm



Storm is bird?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 13, 2020)

Ok add Atlantic storm too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 13, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> I mean you're the one who is being unfair because of drama.



You randomly citing some old post a former mod made as reason why someone should change the convo title is not “fair”


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Storm is bird?



he is a goose


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 13, 2020)

is a said:


> he is a goose



Perfect


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 13, 2020)

What new pool you guys want ?


----------



## Shizune (Oct 13, 2020)

How about we just go with an agreed upon name like the proposed “rule of bird” 

do you have a problem with doing that


----------



## Shizune (Oct 13, 2020)

Oh thanks Iwan


----------



## Shizune (Oct 13, 2020)

Scumdesu said:


> What new pool you guys want ?



Maybe a “best game of 2020” poll?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 13, 2020)

Poll: Who was a worse Innocent Bird

Options:

@Atlantic Storm
@Nessos
@SinRaven
@Okosan


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2020)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> How about we just go with an agreed upon name like the proposed “rule of bird”
> 
> do you have a problem with doing that


T-Pein suggested that name darling.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Poll: Who was a worse Innocent Child?
> 
> Options:
> 
> ...


The question makes no sense! I'm never innocent!


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 13, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> The question makes no sense! I'm never innocent!



Changed it to bird,
Always a bird


----------



## Legend (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 13, 2020)

Well
Just tag me when you guys qre sure


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2020)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> Y’all see how Sin wants me to drag him right
> 
> like y’all see how he’s just coming out and asking for it


I'm not, only you are seeing that.

You openly disagree with T-Pein getting the choice of name because of some drama only YOU are bringing into this section. 

T-Pein suggested that name and you now agreed with it too and so did several others. Can we now drop the subject?


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Changed it to bird,
> Always a bird


Maybe the question should be: which bird is the scummiest of all?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 13, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Maybe the question should be: which bird is the scummiest of all?



Sounds good.,
Lock it in


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 13, 2020)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> Well congratulations on choosing the convo name T Pein
> 
> Now if only you weren’t blacklisted from half the games in the section...



Thnx m8.
I came here because my boy @Oddjutsu invited me over.
Im just here to take the piss.
Im chill with only 50%.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 13, 2020)

Just telp me if im forgetting a bird


----------



## Nessos (Oct 13, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Maybe the question should be: which bird is the scummiest of all?


You only suggested this cause you get horny when someone votes for you 


Me the towniest of all birds will be happy with my 0 Vote Count


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 13, 2020)

Scumdesu said:


> Just telp me if im forgetting a bird


Wtf my name is SinRaven 

Without a space!!

Space was my name ages ago! There is no space any longer!!!!!!

So dont put a space in between SinRaven, it feels weird ok Iwan desu??


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 13, 2020)

Okosan is the only non shady bird imho


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 13, 2020)

is a said:


> also @Atlantic Storm


honk if you're horny


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 13, 2020)

Guys this thread name and poll are completely harmless.

Geez.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2020)

Atlantic Storm said:


> honk if you're horny


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Poll: Who was a worse Innocent Bird
> 
> Options:
> 
> ...



Eliminate the drunk one
Eliminate the hard carrier



And it is between @SinRaven and @Nessos . Fuck both of them.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 13, 2020)

Sin is easy to read.

Goose has a truth meta.

Haven't played much with Nessos.

*Okosan* is always scum.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 13, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I've hosted 3 OP games already though. Pretty much made roles for all strawhats and almost all important villains.
> 
> Dressrosa:
> 
> ...



and i didnt play a single one of them

dem im missing alot


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 13, 2020)

nessos is scummy even wen town 

sin is just ability, lynch and kill magnet. poor guy doesn't get to play the game 

i havent played much with the other 2 so idk lmao


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 13, 2020)

@Scumdesu u forgot @Nanook , the new slayer bird nominee


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 13, 2020)

you can take me, but you'll never take me alive


----------



## Aries (Oct 13, 2020)

Are we going back to every 2000# post new name title? Or the usual of waiting after a year before someone brings it up


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 13, 2020)

Aries said:


> Are we going back to every 2000# post new name title? Or the usual of waiting after a year before someone brings it up


you're going back to deez nuts


----------



## A I Z E N (Oct 13, 2020)

Aries said:


> Are we going back to every 2000# post new name title? Or the usual of waiting after a year before someone brings it up


2000

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 13, 2020)

why not make new thread like other convos lol

for ex OL convo stops thread at 10k post and makes new one lmao

the person with the post # 10000 gets to make the new thread


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> why not make new thread like other convos lol
> 
> for ex OL convo stops thread at 10k post and makes new one lmao
> 
> the person with the post # 10000 gets to make the new thread


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 13, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


>



isnt it weird to be runnign with a thread with almost 4k pages lol


----------



## Aries (Oct 13, 2020)

2000 is a good number to use. Maybe if this was mafia community in its prime hitting 10k would be easy


----------



## Didi (Oct 13, 2020)

Scumraven is the scummiest

Okosan is just a friendly pigeon


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 13, 2020)

No one tagged me to ask for the name of the convo?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2020)

Aries said:


> Are we going back to every 2000# post new name title? Or the usual of waiting after a year before someone brings it up




why do it every 2000 posts when we can do it every 2000 pages instead


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> No one tagged me to ask for the name of the convo?



There was no discussion,
I got a get and just chose something real quick.


----------



## Aries (Oct 13, 2020)

Okosan-articuno
Nessos-zapdos
SinRaven-moltres


----------



## Flower (Oct 13, 2020)

Just call this convo "A Nightmare before Endgame".


Because that's apparently the average Town play before scums win.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 13, 2020)

Cypher said:


> Just call this convo "A Nightmare before Endgame".
> 
> 
> Because that's apparently the average Town play before scums win.



imma still consider it an achievement to have made u rage quit


----------



## Flower (Oct 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> imma still consider it an achievement to have made u rage quit


T Pein did, not you. You were obvious scum and just did your job.


----------



## A I Z E N (Oct 13, 2020)

@Dragon D. Luffy you should host another Alien Invasion game.


----------



## A I Z E N (Oct 13, 2020)

Didi said:


> Scumraven is the scummiest
> 
> Okosan is just a friendly pigeon


I like scumoko cause his cooo kinda throws me off more often then not.


is a said:


> why do it every 2000 posts when we can do it every 2000 pages instead


I think everyone runs on a different post count per page though swagzini


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 13, 2020)

I wanted to have some fun but I entered serious mode upon my return for the grand finale

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 13, 2020)

Cypher said:


> T Pein did, not you. You were obvious scum and just did your job.



ah yes sure


----------



## Flower (Oct 13, 2020)

Should have called the Convo Ropes'n'Flowers to be frank.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I wanted to have some fun but I entered serious mode upon my return for the grand finale



dem serious modo ended the game too fast ripp


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 13, 2020)

Cypher said:


> Should have called the Convo Ropes'n'Flowers to be frank.



I see you liked the reference





Go D. Usopp said:


> dem serious modo ended the game too fast ripp



If you hadn't commited seppuku I would have been forced to go after you next DP.

That would've hurt me more than it would've hurt you.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I see you liked the reference
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if i hadnt committed soduko there wudnt be a next DP cuz we wuda have won


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> if i hadnt committed soduko there wudnt be a next DP cuz we wuda have won



But at what cost?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> if i hadnt committed soduko there wudnt be a next DP cuz we wuda have won



well i guess lucky for Town you pretended to int all game for so long you ended up actually inting


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 13, 2020)

is a said:


> well i guess lucky for Town you pretended to int all game for so long you ended up actually inting



that was not just int

i straight up ran it the fk down mid with ghost flash mobis


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> But at what cost?



> you ran it down mid??
- yes

> what did it cost???
- everything


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> > you ran it down mid??
> - yes
> 
> > what did it cost???
> - everything


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>



> did you win??
- no*

> what did it cost??
- @Natalija 's hair


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 13, 2020)

Anyways I blame Ussop and Waltz for convincing me that cypher wasnt town. Lol


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 13, 2020)

I am an innocent and naive townie.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 13, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Anyways I blame Ussop and Waltz for convincing me that cypher wasnt town. Lol



bruv i knew cypher was town from day 2 when she sent me the buff, and every1 should known that too 

poor waltz was just lost the entire game haha


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 13, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> I am an innocent and naive townie.



nah u stood for ur rights 

if i was town i wuda played same way


----------



## Natalija (Oct 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> > did you win??
> - no*
> 
> > what did it cost??
> - @Natalija 's hair


....

And it just grew prettier.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> bruv i knew cypher was town from day 2 when she sent me the buff, and every1 should known that too
> 
> poor waltz was just lost the entire game haha



Omg! 
Sumimasen @Cypher san


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> > did you win??
> - no*
> 
> > what did it cost??
> - @Natalija 's hair





God tier joke.





Natalija said:


> ....
> 
> And it just grew prettier.



Made @Go D. Usopp commit seppuku *AND *had this secret weapon:





Truly MVP worthy


----------



## Natalija (Oct 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Made @Go D. Usopp commit seppuku


I had no other choice


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 13, 2020)

Natalija said:


> I had no other choice



a small price to pay for salvation


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2020)

@novaselinenever when you gonna join games again


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> a small price to pay for salvation



And @Natalija do you know who saved you from eternal damnation after your untimely death?

None other than the Solo King himself!



Praised be His name



Now that you've seen the Light, you can turn in your application to the Church of Itachi. As luck would have it, we're accepting new brothers and sisters who share our faith.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> And @Natalija do you know who saved you from eternal damnation after your untimely death?
> 
> None other than the Solo King himself!
> 
> ...



ppl here go by church of @SinRaven


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ppl here go by church of @SinRaven



You see, The Church of @SinRaven is nothing more than a subbranch of the Church of Itachi.

The proof is in Sin*Raven*'s name and the crow in SinRaven's avy.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 13, 2020)

A I Z E N said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy you should host another Alien Invasion game.



Which one was that?


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You see, The Church of @SinRaven is nothing more than a subbranch of the Church of Itachi.
> 
> The proof is in Sin*Raven*'s name and the crow in SinRaven's avy.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 13, 2020)

which bird is the scummiest


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 13, 2020)

can I just choose ussop anyways


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 13, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> can I just choose ussop anyways



yes if i can grow wings 

also its one s, double p...how many times do i have to say that to everyone


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yes if i can grow wings
> 
> also its one s, double p...how many times do i have to say that to everyone



sorry ussop


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 13, 2020)

i choose scumraven cause the only time he and i were town was manga mashup and i was used as a puppet to sudoku scumraven's body


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 13, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> sorry ussop



if i make a spite list like vasto's

u are already guaranteed a spot in it


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> if i make a spite list like vasto's
> 
> u are already guaranteed a spot in it


finally I'm on someone's spitelist


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 13, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> finally I'm on someone's spitelist



ppl will now instantly know im scum every time u get faction killed first night


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ppl will now instantly know im scum every time u get faction killed first night



Wad imposter energy


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 13, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> finally I'm on someone's spitelist



Sorry kvothe your fate is to be so friendly nobody ever spites you.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 13, 2020)

@Kvothe Kingkiller is really friendly.

Thinking about making that BC mafia game.



And surely other things I don't know.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Kvothe Kingkiller is really friendly.
> 
> Thinking about making that BC mafia game.
> 
> ...



I am hostile to every faction, lmao
Not even indie


----------



## A I Z E N (Oct 13, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Which one was that?


Did I & I were Aliens together and got Crugyr & Shizune lynched back to back they were mafia.

Mel subbed in for me mid game


----------



## A I Z E N (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 13, 2020)

A I Z E N said:


> Did I & I were Aliens together and got Crugyr & Shizune lynched back to back they were mafia.
> 
> Mel subbed in for me mid game



Either Greater Idea or Cracked Idea. I hosted a bunch of those.

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## A I Z E N (Oct 13, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Either Greater Idea or Cracked Idea. I hosted a bunch of those.


Cracking I posted it above. That one was fun.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 13, 2020)

Y'know thats a pre-made setup so any of you could host it. I'd love to be the one to play it for a change.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 13, 2020)

if i got enough experience here i wouldnt mind hosting games actually

just need to be exposed to more roles around

ur guide is high quality too @Dragon D. Luffy


----------



## A I Z E N (Oct 14, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> if i got enough experience here i wouldnt mind hosting games actually
> 
> just need to be exposed to more roles around
> 
> ur guide is high quality too @Dragon D. Luffy


Mafia Universe has a lot of set ups. 
You can practice with smaller games more geared towards vanilla games.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 14, 2020)

A I Z E N said:


> Mafia Universe has a lot of set ups.
> You can practice with smaller games more geared towards vanilla games.



vanilla games r boring af

role madness best


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 14, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> why not make new thread like other convos lol
> 
> for ex OL convo stops thread at 10k post and makes new one lmao
> 
> the person with the post # 10000 gets to make the new thread


Because weve been using the same convo for over 4 years
It is like a historical site or something


----------



## Hero (Oct 14, 2020)

The days of racing until the last post are over. We haven't done that since the Mafia FC. Now we have our own section.

I miss those days.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 14, 2020)

Hero said:


> The days of racing until the last post are over. We haven't done that since the Mafia FC. Now we have our own section.
> 
> I miss those days.



dem rip

new gen players like us shud just keep their mouth shut then


----------



## Aries (Oct 14, 2020)

They told him don't you ever sign up around here
Don't want to see your ava, you better disappear
The spite's in their vote and their words are really clear
So meme it, just meme it

You better fluff, you better do what you can
Don't want to see no dislikes, don't be a ningen man
You want to be tough, better do what you can
So meme it, but you want to play bad

Just meme it, meme it, meme it, meme it
No one wants to be defeated
Showin' how funky and disruptive is your fight
It doesn't matter if its wrong or right
Just meme it, meme it
Just meme it, meme it
Just meme it, meme it
Just meme it, meme it

They're out to tag you, better leave while you can
Don't want to be a boy, you want to be a troll man
You want to stay alive, better do what you can
So meme it, just meme it

You have to show them that you're really not scared
You're playin' with your life, this ain't no truth or dare
They'll vote you, then they lynch you,
Then they'll tell you it's fair
So meme it, but you want to play bad


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 14, 2020)

Scumdesu said:


> Because weve been using the same convo for over 4 years
> It is like a historical site or something



thats a long time and i can tell by the messages and the participants

some ppl havent posted in years lol


----------



## Hero (Oct 14, 2020)

AND back then, the Mafia FC thread used to last like a day . It was fucking nuts @Go D. Usopp


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 14, 2020)

Hero said:


> AND back then, the Mafia FC thread used to last like a day . It was fucking nuts @Go D. Usopp



like OLC at its prime lol


----------



## Hero (Oct 14, 2020)

Now, the forum is on its last legs. Only the most dedicated stay.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 14, 2020)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> @Platinum are you still going to run Lovecraft Mafia soon? I had to shelve the game that was supposed to run before yours, so I hope yours doesn’t cancel too.



Might have to run it later on in the year since interest in the game now wasn't there.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 14, 2020)

Speaking of the Mafia FC, time to !


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 14, 2020)

Happy birthday @Badalight! May your moon destroy many more gameboards!


----------



## Shizune (Oct 14, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Might have to run it later on in the year since interest in the game now wasn't there.



So the game is ready, and you just need players?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 14, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> I am hostile to every faction, lmao
> Not even indie



I wanted to be indie once. It would fit me like a glove.


----------



## Natalija (Oct 14, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> And @Natalija do you know who saved you from eternal damnation after your untimely death?
> 
> None other than the Solo King himself!
> 
> ...


I don’t want to join the Church of Itachi in any shape or form


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 14, 2020)

Natalija said:


> I don’t want to join the Church of Itachi in any shape or form


----------



## Aries (Oct 14, 2020)

Ill make sure some of those Uchiha roles are pretty fun to use in my game. Like smash ultimates everyone is here. Expect majority of the cast from OP/Bleach/Naruto/Dragonball to appear one way or another in my game


----------



## Aries (Oct 14, 2020)

Peak bleach.


----------



## A I Z E N (Oct 14, 2020)

Aries said:


> Peak bleach.


Best scene was Ichigo saving Rukia than one shorting not one not two but three vice captains. 
That ichigo was a badass.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Aries (Oct 14, 2020)

A I Z E N said:


> Best scene was Ichigo saving Rukia than one shorting not one not two but three vice captains.
> That ichigo was a badass.



That was ichigo at his best. Shame that he became the least interesting character of his series. SS was a masterpiece. Hunco muendo wasn't bad but not the same level. The espada number reveals were hype. Who wasnt hyped when stark revealed he was the 1st espada?


----------



## Didi (Oct 14, 2020)

And let's not forget the even more epic Yammy reveal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Oct 14, 2020)

*New Ruling:* New Convo title and poll every 10,000 posts.

Inshallah.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 15, 2020)

yall know about Rios?
he is a Parrot


----------



## Didi (Oct 15, 2020)

I think he's on my ignorelist


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 15, 2020)

Hellooooooo










































































And goodbye


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 15, 2020)

Gotta say tpein did get me with that sikly name change esque


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 15, 2020)

Scumdesu said:


> Gotta say tpein did get me with that sikly name change esque



Lol,
Someone lost a bet to me and I turned them into T-Pein.
Too bad no one else wanted to bet.
I was thinking of having all 6 paths running around the forum.

The 6 Paths of T-Pein


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 15, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Lol,
> Someone lost a bet to me and I turned them into T-Pein.
> Too bad no one else wanted to bet.
> I was thinking of having all 6 paths running around the forum.
> ...


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 15, 2020)

Good one.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 15, 2020)

I know yall are young in the forum but back in 2010 I had a huge underground presence in NF.
A large number of people used to join the site on a daily basis.
I used to "Take them under my wing"
I legit had a T-Pein Army.
My plan was to ultimately control a section that is now gone "The Blender"
It was the most elitist section in NF.
They would bully and negbomb any new member that tried to enter the section.
Very Toxic.

When I got banned I had like at least 50+ or so members under my wing.
Then one of those guys deflected and made their own group.
Kek.


----------



## Magic (Oct 15, 2020)

Didi said:


> I think he's on my ignorelist


He def is worthy of it.

>Plays Overwatch for years
>Only complains 
He's funny


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 15, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> I know yall are young in the forum but back in 2010 I had a huge underground presence in NF.
> A large number of people used to join the site on a daily basis.
> I used to "Take them under my wing"
> I legit had a T-Pein Army.
> ...



well u cud say

u guys got "blended"


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Dragon D. Luffy !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 15, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Dragon D. Luffy! 

As my birthday gift to you from now on I will drop memeing in game about lynching you D1! I wil only lynch you D1 again for legitimate reasons!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hero (Oct 15, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> I know yall are young in the forum but back in 2010 I had a huge underground presence in NF.
> A large number of people used to join the site on a daily basis.
> I used to "Take them under my wing"
> I legit had a T-Pein Army.
> ...


I was around in 2010 and I remember your cultic following. I also remember posting in The Blender. I had no issues however


----------



## Hero (Oct 15, 2020)

Santí said:


> *New Ruling:* New Convo title and poll every 10,000 posts.
> 
> Inshallah.


And it goes to whoever makes the 10,000th post?

Also lel. You might as well have said every half decade


----------



## Santí (Oct 15, 2020)

Hero said:


> And it goes to whoever makes the 10,000th post?
> 
> Also lel. You might as well have said every half decade



Correct.


----------



## Santí (Oct 15, 2020)

Starting at 90k; since we're less than 2k off from 80k.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 15, 2020)

santi became a mod so its only natural that he hates mafia now


----------



## Aries (Oct 15, 2020)

The only thing i really remember of tpein in 2010/2011 was him and hikawa getting lynched day 1 each game they signed up for.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 15, 2020)

Aries said:


> The only thing i really remember of tpein in 2010/2011 was him and hikawa getting lynched day 1 each game they signed up for.



TPein
Hikawa
Espionage
Hiruzen Sarutobi
Xerces

the holy gauntlet of policy lynches


----------



## Shizune (Oct 15, 2020)

Hikawa and Espionage are _such _a throwback, I had totally forgot about those members

Also is it really fair to put Hiruzen there and not Azn or Psychic?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 15, 2020)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> Hikawa and Espionage are _such _a throwback, I had totally forgot about those members
> 
> Also is it really fair to put Hiruzen there and not Azn or Psychic?



its not about being fair or not its that hiruzen literally got day 1'd a ton and was on the policy lynch list for a while alongside the others

also cubey
cant forget cubey (he replaced tpein's spot)


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 15, 2020)

Hero said:


> I was around in 2010 and I remember your cultic following. *I also remember posting in The Blender. I had no issues however*



I swear,
Those blenderites where hella elitist.
Next in line the ODB.
I guess they all had their cliques.



Aries said:


> The only thing i really remember of tpein in 2010/2011 was him and hikawa getting lynched day 1 each game they signed up for.



Sad,
I hadnt even posted and I was lynched 
I miss my boy @Hikawa


----------



## Aries (Oct 15, 2020)

Xerces was like rion before rion was a thing.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 15, 2020)

idk any of them

but they seem like men of culture

rip missed their era


----------



## Hero (Oct 15, 2020)

Aries said:


> Xerces was like rion before rion was a thing.


XERCES


----------



## Hero (Oct 15, 2020)

I definitely was a fan


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 15, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> idk any of them
> 
> but they seem like men of culture
> 
> rip missed their era



Bruh our mafia games were terribad,
Tiger was legit tho LOL


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 15, 2020)

Happy birthday @Dragon D. Luffy ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 15, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> idk any of them
> 
> but they seem like men of culture
> 
> rip missed their era


Dont worry. Even I am too much of a youngster to know most of these people


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 15, 2020)

@Ryan come back my dude.



He has been based since the start and gave me a chance.
10 years later I contributed to him ragequitting the forum (laix game fiasco with death notes)


----------



## Flower (Oct 15, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Dragon D. Luffy !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 15, 2020)

@Santí i didnt know you read ToG, why didnt you sign up for the ToG game?


----------



## Santí (Oct 15, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Santí i didnt know you read ToG, why didnt you sign up for the ToG game?



Haven't been current in like 5 years, and it's a bad time for me to commit to anything right now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 15, 2020)

Santí said:


> Haven't been current in like 5 years, and it's a bad time for me to commit to anything right now



you should catch up, would be cool to hear your opinion on some arcs


----------



## Didi (Oct 15, 2020)

>anno domini MMXX
>tpein is still blatantly lying and overplaying events


lol this man legit bribed a gathering of day old newbies with rep to vote in 1 poll and larped that he now had this impressive army to influence with


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 15, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Bruh our mafia games were terribad,
> Tiger was legit tho LOL



dem thats ancient

i wish i knew something called mafia existed bk then

maybe i wuda played it with friends on middle/high school lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 15, 2020)

policy lynching and spite lynching sm1 day 1 is sad asfk

grow up ningens

(ik most of yall older than me, but dem, still grow up )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Natalija (Oct 15, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Dragon D. Luffy!!! Many beautiful haki wishes!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 15, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> policy lynching and spite lynching sm1 day 1 is sad asfk
> 
> grow up ningens
> 
> (ik most of yall older than me, but dem, still grow up )



policy lynching is good
u are a known liar guy


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 15, 2020)

Didi said:


> >anno domini MMXX
> >tpein is still blatantly lying and overplaying events
> 
> 
> lol this man legit bribed a gathering of day old newbies with rep to vote in 1 poll and larped that he now had this impressive army to influence with



They where all lowkey.
It was supposed to be an uprising.
I really did have a small army.
we was gonna take over the section.


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 15, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> @novaselinenever when you gonna join games again


Waiting for you to host a game


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 15, 2020)

novaselinenever said:


> Waiting for you to host a game



 if you get active again i could actually host something


----------



## Platinum (Oct 15, 2020)

Failed uprisings are a dime a dozen.

Only a true leader, like myself, makes lasting change

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 15, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> if you get active again i could actually host something


Done deal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 16, 2020)

How come I havent seen Law in a while


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 16, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> How come I havent seen Law in a while


He is married with a child.


----------



## Didi (Oct 16, 2020)

how dare he choose his 'real' family over his mafia family


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 16, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> He is married with a child.



Damn thats nuts,
I am also getting kinda up there.
Shuld settle down too...


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 16, 2020)

Didi said:


> how dare he choose his 'real' family over his mafia family



Sometimes I forget all those people from 10 years ago are legit adults with responsibilities and families now (25-30+)
I wonder if my boy Hikawa is living a happy life...


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 16, 2020)

Happy birthday @Go D. Usopp 

Have a good one.




Certified Usopp fan.

​


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 16, 2020)

Happy birthday @Go D. Usopp!!


----------



## Natalija (Oct 16, 2020)

Happy Birthday, my crazy scummate!!!  @Go D. Usopp


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 16, 2020)

Happy birthday @Go D. Usopp !


----------



## A I Z E N (Oct 16, 2020)

Aries said:


> That was ichigo at his best. Shame that he became the least interesting character of his series. SS was a masterpiece. Hunco muendo wasn't bad but not the same level. The espada number reveals were hype. Who wasnt hyped when stark revealed he was the 1st espada?


You’ve convinced me to rewatch the series now.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 16, 2020)

happy birthday @Go D. Usopp


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 16, 2020)

Yo Happy birthday my dude.

@Go D. Usopp!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 16, 2020)

im setting up an among us game later

post here if ur interested and watch the thread


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 16, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Happy birthday @Go D. Usopp
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> ...





SinRaven said:


> Happy birthday @Go D. Usopp!!





Natalija said:


> Happy Birthday, my crazy scummate!!!  @Go D. Usopp





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Happy birthday @Go D. Usopp !





Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> happy birthday @Go D. Usopp





Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Yo Happy birthday my dude.
> 
> @Go D. Usopp!



ty ningens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 16, 2020)

oh ya happy birthday u boisterous bastard


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 16, 2020)

is a said:


> oh ya happy birthday u boisterous bastard



dont know what that means, dont feel like googling it

but cheers ningen ~


----------



## Flower (Oct 16, 2020)

novaselinenever said:


> Waiting for me to host a game


Yes, we do. Host something crazy .


----------



## Flower (Oct 16, 2020)

Also Happy Birthday @Go D. Usopp !


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 16, 2020)

Cypher said:


> Also Happy Birthday @Go D. Usopp !


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 16, 2020)

If you guys gonna copy me Baam's style at least rate my post with a positive rating.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 16, 2020)

Happy bday usopp


----------



## Aries (Oct 16, 2020)

Alright with the pace im going think i can get dragonball x HST mafia finished by 1st week of november. If you honies want to do me a solid and spread the word ill be sure to reward handsomely


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 16, 2020)

Happy birthday @Go D. Usopp ~


----------



## Natalija (Oct 16, 2020)

Aries said:


> Alright with the pace im going think i can get dragonball x HST mafia finished by 1st week of november. If you honies want to do me a solid and spread the word ill be sure to reward handsomely


Deal. Reward is you tell me in advance when you’re scum in games

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 16, 2020)

Aries said:


> Happy bday usopp





Underworld Broker said:


> Happy birthday @Go D. Usopp ~


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 16, 2020)

again

i dont even drink

but man i love this gif

cheers ningens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 16, 2020)

Aries said:


> Alright with the pace im going think i can get dragonball x HST mafia finished by 1st week of november. If you honies want to do me a solid and spread the word ill be sure to reward handsomely



Ok.

I'll PM you my paypal account in advance


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2020)

@Dragon D. Luffy 
@Go D. Usopp 



Nice that you both share similar dates and love for OP. ;Y


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 17, 2020)

RemChu said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy
> @Go D. Usopp
> 
> 
> ...



D. Luffy

D. Usopp

this is definitely destiny 


altho i wuda prefered april 1 to match usopp's bd


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> idk if i shud laugh, or be just mind rekt at this lmaoo



It's pretty sad......

when one of the streamers joked he has a drug problem, the kid replied " I do it, I don't have a problem with it."

=[

He probably has a nf account.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nessos (Oct 17, 2020)

3 votes on for the towniest Bird. I have to admit I *was *shocked. But then I realized who voted for me!

2 of the votes are from the salty and scummy birds. These can't be taken serious.

And the 3rd one is from Odd. Odd vote is Odd as always. It should be clear for everyone he actually voted for the towniest of all birds!


So the Votecount clearly shows I am the towniest of all birds!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 17, 2020)

Yes, I did vote for the towniest of all birds


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 17, 2020)

So Usopp is Libra too.

Air sign.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 17, 2020)

RemChu said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy
> @Go D. Usopp
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, bro!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> So Usopp is Libra too.
> 
> Air sign.



i dont pay attention to these at all lol


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 17, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i dont pay attention to these at all lol



Nor you need to.


Let your astrologer take care of everything. Like when you get a lawyer to take care of stuff.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Hero (Oct 18, 2020)

Nessos said:


> 3 votes on for the towniest Bird. I have to admit I *was *shocked. But then I realized who voted for me!
> 
> 2 of the votes are from the salty and scummy birds. These can't be taken serious.
> 
> ...


Towniest lol?

Sinraven - Godfather 
Atlantic - Indie 
Okosan - Town 
Nessos - Mafia Goon


----------



## Aries (Oct 19, 2020)

With it being Halloween soon. Best horror villain and why?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 19, 2020)

Aries said:


> With it being Halloween soon. Best horror villain and why?



Death - Final Destination 

No one can escape it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 19, 2020)

Aries said:


> With it being Halloween soon. Best horror villain and why?


Michael Myers has had staying power for a reason : he represents an unrepentant serial killer, that outside of the few super human abilities he possesses, could exist in real life and be stalking you. The concept is simple, but that works for it. The further you go from reality the more you risk things becoming funny rather than scary.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Badalight (Oct 19, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Happy birthday @Badalight! May your moon destroy many more gameboards!



well that's nice


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 19, 2020)

Aries said:


> With it being Halloween soon. Best horror villain and why?



Jason Vorhees. Iconic and nothing confusing with what he wants to do.....except 9th movie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 19, 2020)

Badalight said:


> well that's nice



Up yours for not letting me know it was your birthday.



Happy Birthday Badalight !!!


----------



## Hero (Oct 19, 2020)

Aries said:


> With it being Halloween soon. Best horror villain and why?


I say Michael Myers or Freddy Krueger. 

Michael because he will walk & still catch you 

Freddy because we all have to sleep eventually & face him. And who’s going to believe you that you actually have something real trying to kill you in your dreams

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 19, 2020)

Badalight said:


> well that's nice



w8 so you, DDL and my bd r 1 day apart lmao

so its actually 

Dragon* D.* Luffy
Go *D.* Usopp
Ba *D.* Alight


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> w8 so you, DDL and my bd r 1 day apart lmao
> 
> so its actually
> 
> ...



Will of D......ipshits.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 20, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Will of D......ipshits.



ah yes jealousy cuz ur name doesn't have one


----------



## Hidden (Oct 20, 2020)

Cooo! (You better hurry and sign up for Avian Mafia if you want one of the final 2 spots and the ability to submit a bird)


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 20, 2020)

Only 2 spots left go sign up asap!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2020)

Okosan said:


> Cooo! (You better hurry and sign up for Avian Mafia if you want one of the final 2 spots and the ability to submit a bird)



Sign me up.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 20, 2020)

Top 20 best villains in gaming history easily. 

Most likely top 10 and it's not even a stretch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 20, 2020)

Okosan said:


> Cooo! (You better hurry and sign up for Avian Mafia if you want one of the final 2 spots and the ability to submit a bird)



Usoo!! (Usopp finds it interesting that you can keep up this epic posting style!! keep it up ningen  )


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 20, 2020)

The way this SinRaven bandwagon started smh. And now I have the Majority vote? TF??! There is scum behind this for sure, but most of y’all are probably just stupid (and some both)!! 


You are all scum of the freaking earth!!!

How can you not see I am innocent as FUCK?!?! 

The fuckk?!?!

Unvote me now or....

Face...

SINRAGE!!!!!!!


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*!*


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 20, 2020)

you will always be yuumi, the scumlord to me sin


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 20, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> The way this SinRaven bandwagon started smh. And now I have the Majority vote? TF??! There is scum behind this for sure, but most of y’all are probably just stupid (and some both)!!
> 
> 
> You are all scum of the freaking earth!!!
> ...


----------



## Natalija (Oct 20, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Face...
> 
> SINRAGE!!!!!!!


YAS. FINALLY.


----------



## Aries (Oct 20, 2020)

Okosan is the naruto of this section

Nessos is the sasuke of this section

Sinraven is the itachi of this section


Search your feelings you know this is true


----------



## Badalight (Oct 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> w8 so you, DDL and my bd r 1 day apart lmao
> 
> so its actually
> 
> ...



YOU FORGOT NARUTO


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> The way this SinRaven bandwagon started smh. And now I have the Majority vote? TF??! There is scum behind this for sure, but most of y’all are probably just stupid (and some both)!!
> 
> 
> You are all scum of the freaking earth!!!
> ...



Scumraven
@Scumdesu 
Alwayscum @Alwaysmind


----------



## Aries (Oct 20, 2020)

While im at it in narudo comparisons

Raikage-Mickey Mouse
Danzo-Rion
Mizukage-Underworld Broker
Tsuchikage-Oddjutsu
Gaara-Lord Melkor

If i wasnt busy making roles i would do a small edit of the war arc


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2020)

Aries said:


> While im at it in narudo comparisons
> 
> Raikage-Mickey Mouse
> Danzo-Rion
> ...


  What a shocker there.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 21, 2020)

I just watched a mafia porno and you don't want to know how people were voted out


----------



## Rej (Oct 21, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> I just watched a mafia porno and you don't want to know how people were voted out


How about sharing the link to me? Or it never happened.


----------



## Hero (Oct 21, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> I just watched a mafia porno and you don't want to know how people were voted out


Are you in the discord chat? Send me the fucking link


----------



## Aries (Oct 21, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What a shocker there.



The times are a changing vasto. Time has catched up to me like it has for people from our gen. Im on that undertaker/triple h schedule. I only work the main event mafia games. I dont have the schedule to do that many side stuff anymore


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2020)

Aries said:


> The times are a changing vasto. Time has catched up to me like it has for people from our gen. Im on that undertaker/triple h schedule. I only work the main event mafia games. I dont have the schedule to do that many side stuff anymore



Saying this like you ever finished your main games in the past consistently.


----------



## Hero (Oct 21, 2020)

@Santí I see you lurking


----------



## Santí (Oct 21, 2020)

Hero said:


> @Santí I see you lurking



Hi


----------



## Hero (Oct 21, 2020)

Santí said:


> Hi


Wait...when did you retire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Oct 21, 2020)

Hero said:


> Wait...when did you retire



This week.


----------



## Hero (Oct 21, 2020)

Santí said:


> This week.


Are you...moving away from the forum


----------



## Santí (Oct 21, 2020)

Hero said:


> Are you...moving away from the forum



Sort of, I have to focus on my job and real life matters atm.


----------



## Hero (Oct 21, 2020)

Santí said:


> Sort of, I have to focus on my job and real life matters atm.


 Everyone is leaving


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 22, 2020)

Guess daddy gonna have to use his points to take back his throne of convo title.


----------



## Magic (Oct 22, 2020)

What's the current top shounen line up? HST is dead. Do they have a new name for it?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 22, 2020)

RemChu said:


> What's the current top shounen line up? HST is dead. Do they have a new name for it?



my hero academy
jujutsu kaisen
chainsaw man
one piece
agravity boys


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 22, 2020)

Demon Slayer is arguably HST level of popularity right now.

At least the anime. The manga ended a few months ago.

Even then, the manga broke all sales records in 2020. It made the HST look like noobs back at their time.


----------



## Aries (Oct 22, 2020)

I assumed boku no hero academia, black clover and demon slayer were the new hst of this gen


----------



## Legend (Oct 23, 2020)

Where is Nitty?

Saw this and thought of him:


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Demon Slayer is arguably HST level of popularity right now.
> 
> At least the anime. The manga ended a few months ago.
> 
> Even then, the manga broke all sales records in 2020. It made the HST look like noobs back at their time.



This makes me sad for Japan.


----------



## Hero (Oct 23, 2020)

Legend said:


> Where is Nitty?
> 
> Saw this and thought of him:


@Pool Party Nitty


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 23, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> This makes me sad for Japan.



Nah man Demon Slayer is great.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Magic (Oct 23, 2020)

Is jujutsu kaisen just a generic battle shonen? I started to read....I cringe at the writing.
Just finished chapter 11.

I hate the authors use of the crazy smile, the toothy grin. Some of the writing devices feel very cliche abd out of place in some places.

Oof.

MC is zzzzz.

I'll be aight with the anime because it has well good animation. But so far the story is boring me. Very uninspired.

Fuck shonen. Brain dead.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Nah man Demon Slayer is great.


 I could not even get into the anime.


RemChu said:


> I hate the authors use of the crazy smile, the toothy grin. Some of the writing devices feel very cliche abd out of place in some places.


Man I hate that. And you say this person over uses it after only 11 chapters!? Ugh.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 23, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I could not even get into the anime.



Well, to each their own. I thought Demon Slayer anime had such a strong start. It gets a little worse later on when that idiotic blond kid joins, but in general it's still above average for shonen imo.


----------



## Magic (Oct 23, 2020)

Think I'll pick up a fantasy novel instead.



Mickey Mouse said:


> I could not even get into the anime.
> 
> Man I hate that. And you say this person over uses it after only 11 chapters!? Ugh.



Look this character is a badass!
Look at his teeth! So cool!

I'm probably being harsh on it, story is written for kids and in a serialized magazine. I shouldn't expect a deep plot or anything too thought provoking. It is what it is.

I'm just over uh battle stuff and power levels in general.  You seen one, you've seen them all. That shit does nothing for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 23, 2020)

So how do we choose another mod for the section?
Can we just go by the polls currently ITT?
One of the birds?

Alternatively im down to mod


----------



## Didi (Oct 23, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> So how do we choose another mod for the section?
> Can we just go by the polls currently ITT?
> One of the birds?
> 
> Alternatively im down to mod



>little incel who just got off a permban because of how hateful he is thinks he has a shot of becoming a mod


----------



## Hero (Oct 23, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> So how do we choose another mod for the section?
> Can we just go by the polls currently ITT?
> One of the birds?
> 
> Alternatively im down to mod


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 23, 2020)

Didi said:


> >little incel who just got off a permban because of how hateful he is thinks he has a shot of becoming a mod



Im reformed,
I have no hate in my heart.
I will keep a close and fair watch over things


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 23, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> So how do we choose another mod for the section?
> Can we just go by the polls currently ITT?
> One of the birds?
> 
> Alternatively im down to mod



I can't speak for what the staff is currently thinking, but when I left, they decided not to replace me because the forum's current level of activity didn't really need more than iwandesu/Santi.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 23, 2020)

Which is not wrong, cuz I was barely doing actual mod work, since you ningens usually started shit while I was sleeping and when I woke up it was already solved by other staff. 

My work was mostly the points stuff tbh.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 23, 2020)

Basically, me waking up as a mod in the morning:


----------



## Natalija (Oct 23, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Which is not wrong, cuz I was barely doing actual mod work, since you ningens usually started shit while I was sleeping and when I woke up it was already solved by other staff.
> 
> My work was mostly the points stuff tbh.


Why did you quit if you didn't have a lot to do?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 23, 2020)

Natalija said:


> Why did you quit if you didn't have a lot to do?



I mean the points thing was still a lot of work.

And I wanted to take a break from the forum as a whole. Modding was making me feel thethered to it.


----------



## Natalija (Oct 23, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I mean the points thing was still a lot of work.
> 
> And I wanted to take a break from the forum as a whole. Modding was making me feel thethered to it.


I understand 

Still, you must have been great at it


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 23, 2020)

Thanks. I did alright I guess.

So in the end I never actually took the NF break I intended to. Pandemic just pushed be back to playing more mafia.

That said I think I'm taking a break after the current game, I'm starting to feel a little burnout.


----------



## Natalija (Oct 23, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Thanks. I did alright I guess.
> 
> So in the end I never actually took the NF break I intended to. Pandemic just pushed be back to playing more mafia.
> 
> That said I think I'm taking a break after the current game, I'm starting to feel a little burnout.


It's good to take a break, then you get excited about playing again.

Haven't played since your game tho and I miss it


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 23, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> So how do we choose another mod for the section?
> Can we just go by the polls currently ITT?
> *One of the birds?*
> 
> Alternatively im down to mod


I'm down to be the section mod if it doesn't involve me having to do anything


----------



## Aries (Oct 23, 2020)

Just hand me the mod position here. We all know its overdue


----------



## Magic (Oct 24, 2020)

Damn tempted to fly out and skate for a week.

Craazy man~


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 24, 2020)

Aries said:


> Just hand me the mod position here. We all know its overdue



I think people respect me more


----------



## Laix (Oct 24, 2020)

@Santí sama time for my modship i think

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 24, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> I think people respect me more





Anyways think my time here helping this community trumps anyone still active


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 24, 2020)

@Santí  watching this thread:


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 24, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> So how do we choose another mod for the section?
> Can we just go by the polls currently ITT?
> One of the birds?
> 
> Alternatively im down to mod


There is likely no need to new mods tbh
Santi was a Super Moderator and was checking how well we could do without him maining for the past 2/3 months
So far it has been working fine
We likely getting someone assigned among the SMs to deal with it just in case we need to ban people and etc. but that's it really


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I can't speak for what the staff is currently thinking, but when I left, they decided not to replace me because the forum's current level of activity didn't really need more than iwandesu/Santi.


This tbh
The only thing I legitimaly think I might need help is the point system 
I never really got how it worked


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 24, 2020)

Wait was Santi dealing with the point system or are we just pretending it is fully functional


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> I think people respect me more


Your current avy makes me want to gag. How long is your name change and avy set for?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 25, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Your current avy makes me want to gag. How long is your name change and avy set for?



till NOV 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> till NOV 1



Damn, that sucks. Well guess you get to go back to normal right before election time.


----------



## Kingslayer (Oct 25, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Santí  watching this thread:


I want santi to make jokes here. The guy always strikes to me as serious fella.


----------



## Kingslayer (Oct 25, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> I think people respect me more


Dude 8 more days , will you change back to tpein after the election. 

We know joe will be president now.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 25, 2020)

Fallen Angel said:


> I want santi to make jokes here. The guy always strikes to me as serious fella.



I hear he is Just playing the Super Mod role
Back in the day Distracted was also a Super Mod and the guy was hella Chill.

Miss my boy Distracted he was a real one.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 25, 2020)

Fallen Angel said:


> Dude 8 more days , will you change back to tpein after the election.
> 
> We know joe will be president now.



I think it will change back by itself yeh


----------



## Natalija (Oct 25, 2020)

Scumdesu said:


> Wait was Santi dealing with the point system or are we just pretending it is fully functional


How complicated can this infamous point system be


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 25, 2020)

Gimme my points


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 25, 2020)

Natalija said:


> How complicated can this infamous point system be



I posted my spreadsheet in the mod forum they just gotta use it. 

Not sure if I could post here. It mostly has info from games that I collected from the thread, but also some stuff on who spent how many points.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 25, 2020)

It's not too hard either, my spreadsheet is fully automated. You just copy game results there and it calculates everything with a macro.

The most work is figuring out what happened since I quit the staff, including who bought how many points.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 25, 2020)

Stick your points up your arse


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 25, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Stick your points up your arse

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Natalija (Oct 25, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I posted my spreadsheet in the mod forum they just gotta use it.
> 
> Not sure if I could post here. It mostly has info from games that I collected from the thread, but also some stuff on who spent how many points.


Sounds like you’ve been a super organised mod 

But problem is not everyone is like this


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 25, 2020)

I like making spreadsheets tbh. And I was in need to practice some VBA programming so this was two birds with one stone.

You don't need to know VBA to use the spreadsheet though, since the program is already finished. Just the basics of how to use Excel.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 25, 2020)

fuck the points
just go back to the old days where the MVP of a game gets an automatic title or avatar for 3 months

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 25, 2020)

is a said:


> fuck the points
> just go back to the old days where the MVP of a game gets an automatic title or avatar for 3 months


Why does your usertitle say bastard instead of cunt?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 25, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Why does your usertitle say bastard instead of cunt?



i like to change things up


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 25, 2020)

is a said:


> i like to change things up


No you don't


----------



## Aries (Oct 25, 2020)

Instead of a point system we should have had a stat system or rankings for players culminating by the end of the year.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2020)

is a said:


> fuck the points
> just go back to the old days where the MVP of a game gets an automatic title or avatar for 3 months



3 month avy for MVP? You have my vote


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 25, 2020)

is a said:


> fuck the points
> just go back to the old days where the MVP of a game gets an automatic title or avatar for 3 months


But then I never get a big ava


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2020)

is a said:


> fuck the points
> just go back to the old days where the MVP of a game gets an automatic title or avatar for 3 months



That would be too good and differentiate our section too much from the other sections. We can't have nice things.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> But then I never get a big ava



You don't deserve one.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You don't deserve one.


Shut up you baka!


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 25, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Shut up you baka!



he sin we wont start the phase at same time today?


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 25, 2020)

mod talk


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2020)

I like how I signed up for games late......and none of them are starting soon.


@Okosan 
@Aries 
@Laix 
@Pool Party Nitty


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 25, 2020)

@Shrike not part of bird clan?

and @Magpie too


----------



## Shrike (Oct 25, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> @Shrike not part of bird clan?
> 
> and @Magpie too



I am not scummy.

Just had one of the four games I ever played as scum.

Was godfather.

And won

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I like how I signed up for games late......and none of them are starting soon.
> 
> 
> @Okosan
> ...




Ill be sending out invites soon. Im just waiting to see when okosans game starts. Ill be starting it november tho


----------



## Hidden (Oct 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I like how I signed up for games late......and none of them are starting soon.
> 
> 
> @Okosan
> ...


Coooo! (To be fair Okosan's game only just filled up after he lowered the amount of people he was looking for, so it was hard to plan ahead for that. Also ideally Okosan would like to start his soon, like early November, but other games might start around then so )


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2020)

Okosan said:


> Coooo! (To be fair Okosan's game only just filled up after he lowered the amount of people he was looking for, so it was hard to plan ahead for that. Also ideally Okosan would like to start his soon, like early November, but other games might start around then so )


I would have joined if you had natural / existing birds only.

Fuck a bunch of mythological and imaginary birds in the game.  How the fuck is a bluejay going to compete with a Phoenix.


----------



## Shrike (Oct 25, 2020)

Shrike said:


> I am not scummy.
> 
> Just had one of the four games I ever played as scum.
> 
> ...



@RemChu it was the OL game, remember it? I think you played. It was pretty vanilla, mostly.


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2020)

Shrike said:


> @RemChu it was the OL game, remember it? I think you played. It was pretty vanilla, mostly.



Oh was that awhile ago? I forgot already.  

DDL hosting?


----------



## Shrike (Oct 25, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Oh was that awhile ago? I forgot already.
> 
> DDL hosting?



Yeah, I only played like one game a year. That one, Wad's Alley one, Viole's game and the latest Aries' SSB game.

And nah... 

wait for it..

...


Jayjay


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 25, 2020)

Shrike said:


> I am not scummy.
> 
> Just had one of the four games I ever played as scum.
> 
> ...



to me u r engraved as link from the super smash game lol


----------



## Shrike (Oct 25, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> to me u r engraved as link from the super smash game lol



We'll play more soon, I have more time now (not really but at least it's getting colder so no more pool time every day for me).


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 25, 2020)

Shrike said:


> We'll play more soon, I have more time now (not really but at least it's getting colder so no more pool time every day for me).



always looking forward to playign with OLers


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Yeah, I only played like one game a year. That one, Wad's Alley one, Viole's game and the latest Aries' SSB game.
> 
> And nah...
> 
> ...



That game was cursed. He was too hard on the newbies but not going to say anything to his face and hurt his feelings.


----------



## poutanko (Oct 25, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Jayjay


I miss Jayjay  Dude's funny


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2020)

Iirc his playstyle was wild


----------



## Shrike (Oct 26, 2020)

poutanko said:


> I miss Jayjay  Dude's funny



He was... fun for sure.


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Laix (Oct 26, 2020)

10 years of NF today 

oh wow oh wow


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 26, 2020)

s-same


----------



## Laix (Oct 26, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> s-same



we're part of the furnit-

WAIT A MINUTE GIRLLL


----------



## Didi (Oct 26, 2020)

haha who would spend 10 years on this site haha


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 26, 2020)

nerds


----------



## Lord Melkor (Oct 26, 2020)

Didi said:


> haha who would spend 10 years on this site haha



I came here over 10 years ago to talk about One Piece mainly and discovered Mafia section last year.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 26, 2020)

Lord Melkor said:


> I came here over 10 years ago to talk about One Piece mainly and discovered Mafia section last year.



i was on OP section for 6 years, but only became really active over the last year, and only joined the mafia section like 4 month ago

but my god seeing u there on OP section talking about one piece all peaceful and chill is rly scary given how u r destroying us here 

i'm sure u wud agree eh @Alibaba Saluja


----------



## John Wayne (Oct 26, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> s-same



Never trust a girl talking about her age


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 26, 2020)

John Wayne said:


> Never trust a girl talking about her age







tell me they are not similar 

@Kvothe Kingkiller


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 26, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> tell me they are not similar
> 
> @Kvothe Kingkiller


lmao at least the first part of it


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 26, 2020)

John Wayne said:


> Never trust a girl talking about her age


i swear im 22 and not 30


----------



## Santí (Oct 27, 2020)

Fallen Angel said:


> I want santi to make jokes here. The guy always strikes to me as serious fella.



Shitposting is so 2015.


----------



## Santí (Oct 27, 2020)

Wow I forgot how annoying invisifags are to my mental autismo.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 27, 2020)

Didi said:


> haha who would spend 10 years on this site haha



Its almost soul-crushing when you put it that way.

No, who am I kidding, someone with a soul wouldn't spend 10 years on a chinese cartoon forum anyways.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 27, 2020)

@Dragon D. Luffy @Go D. Usopp 

And anyone else who watches OP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 27, 2020)

Found this one too:


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 27, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Found this one too:


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 27, 2020)

Remember when WPK proclaimed himself as one of the greatest NF mafia players and some of you concurred completely undeservedly?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Aries (Oct 27, 2020)

Prime 2013 WPK would have never gotten lynched


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 27, 2020)

is a said:


> Remember when WPK proclaimed himself as one of the greatest NF mafia players and some of you concurred completely undeservedly?



Pretty sure he was at some point.

At some point


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 27, 2020)

sorry i came late and i find these ningens hammering already 

thank you tpein n wpk u guys did great


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Didi (Oct 27, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Pretty sure he was at some point.
> 
> At some point



lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 27, 2020)

Ya are not soul crushed from being on here 10+ years. Your soul crushed from adulthood.


----------



## Sigismund (Oct 27, 2020)

>years spent on this site
>or just years in general


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 27, 2020)

don’t let the days go by
glycerin


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 27, 2020)

NF has the best mafia players in the world and WPK is also here


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 27, 2020)

My account is 10 years old but Ive been posting here for like ~15 months combined.
In 2010 I got banned 7 months in
Resurrection in 2020


----------



## Santí (Oct 27, 2020)

That was my mistake that the rest of you have to live with now.


----------



## Magic (Oct 27, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> My account is 10 years old but Ive been posting here for like ~15 months combined.
> In 2010 I got banned 7 months in
> Resurrection in 2020


You remembered this place for 10 years


----------



## Aries (Oct 27, 2020)

Tpein had nf bookmarked for 10 years

He probably got notified on his aol mail he got unbanned


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 28, 2020)

Aries said:


> Tpein had nf bookmarked for 10 years
> 
> He probably got notified on his aol mail he got unbanned



Nah 
I was active in the courts LOL


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Nah
> I was active in the courts LOL


That's worst. Serving time.


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2020)

Ken and Touka made a band.


----------



## Santí (Oct 28, 2020)

Aries said:


> Tpein had nf bookmarked for 10 years
> 
> He probably got notified on his aol mail he got unbanned



Ayo real talk, I've spent two years trying to get into my hotmail from 2005 and finally got in last week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 28, 2020)

So like other than me, who is the best mafia player on NF?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 28, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> So like other than me, who is the best mafia player on NF?



Florida Man


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 28, 2020)

You


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 28, 2020)

You just up and changed your name to Florida man


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 28, 2020)

bastard


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 28, 2020)

fuckin diabolical


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 28, 2020)

this is fucking with my head


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 28, 2020)

lmaoo


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 28, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Can't find this "HD" version without the icons 





An amazing Tenshi Rikku pic :blu


----------



## Hero (Oct 28, 2020)

I was just warming up to is a 



and the fact that this new name is in all uppercase...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 28, 2020)

Hero said:


> I was just warming up to is a
> 
> 
> 
> and the fact that this new name is in all uppercase...



the capitalization on letters in names can be changed at will


----------



## Didi (Oct 28, 2020)

Hero said:


> I was just warming up to is a



it's been his name for like 2 years now maybe more and you're just warming up lol?


made for good memes with the tags tho


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 28, 2020)

i cant imagine billy butcher as FLORIDA MAN


----------



## Shrike (Oct 28, 2020)

Didi said:


> it's been his name for like 2 years now maybe more and you're just warming up lol?
> 
> 
> made for good memes with the tags tho



Good time to move on tbh


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2020)

Who the fuck is FLORIDA MAN........aw.....Wad no.......


----------



## Didi (Oct 28, 2020)

who the fuck is mickey mouse


----------



## Hero (Oct 28, 2020)

Didi said:


> it's been his name for like 2 years now maybe more and you're just warming up lol?
> 
> 
> made for good memes with the tags tho


I was gone for like a year or 1.5 of that


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 29, 2020)

@Underworld Broker 

its terrible compared to the first one, but its there I guess lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 29, 2020)

Hey guys. Check this if you're interested.



Follow the instructions to sign-up if you're interested. You can PM me, rep me (lol), DM me on Discord; whatever's easiest to express your interest _privately _and I will include you in this. Just don't say anything publicly since the point of the game is to be anonymous 

And thanks to whoever is not Santi or iwandesu for stickying and locking the thread.


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2020)

At the barbershop......damn my barber's look hip hop af


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 29, 2020)

RemChu said:


> At the barbershop......damn my barber's look hip hop af



blacc barbershops are GOAT
they might take 3 hours to cut ur hair cuz they have ADHD
but man its always a fun experience
too bad im bald now


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2020)

I look like a G now.


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2020)

FLORIDA MAN said:


> blacc barbershops are GOAT
> they might take 3 hours to cut ur hair cuz they have ADHD
> but man its always a fun experience
> too bad im bald now


The Amigos. They always give me a really good haircut.

Spanish. But the guy who gave me the cut is black, speaks Spanish his first language.

Yeah I never go to white barber shops. The experience you described I would have as a kid. And uh in this barber place I went to in San Fran "Chicago"


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2020)

I walked into that uh Chicago place with my dad once and the guy was joking "wow dats ur dna!" 

Since I look like a light skin clone of my dad.


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2020)

Importsnt job interview tomorrow so I cant look like a hobo.


----------



## Aries (Oct 29, 2020)

Who can beat my dice roll?


----------



## Aries (Oct 29, 2020)

i expected a higher roll


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 29, 2020)

Aries said:


> Who can beat my dice roll?



Let's see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 29, 2020)

Not me


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 29, 2020)

Ok fuck that I’m not rolling


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 29, 2020)

Did I just use my luck on something completely useless


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 29, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Let's see.



@Alibaba Saluja we need to hire this guy for OL dice games


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 29, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Importsnt job interview tomorrow so I cant look like a hobo.



gl fam u got dis


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 29, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Alibaba Saluja we need to hire this guy for OL dice games



What an OP roll


----------



## Aries (Oct 29, 2020)

So i tweeked the mechanics a bit for this dragonball x hst game. In the smash bros game role abilities were split in 2. Your base abilities/ attack + abilities and a Final Smash. Grand total of 9 abilities but only capable of unlocking 7 for each role

The dragonball x hst game will have base form abilities/ super form abilities. Final Smash have doubled for this game with an alpha and omega finishers. Grand total of 11 abilities for each role. 4 at base form. And the 7 to be unlocked. In terms of roles my most ambitious game


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 30, 2020)

Aries said:


> So i tweeked the mechanics a bit for this dragonball x hst game. In the smash bros game role abilities were split in 2. Your base abilities/ attack + abilities and a Final Smash. Grand total of 9 abilities but only capable of unlocking 7 for each role
> 
> The dragonball x hst game will have base form abilities/ super form abilities. Final Smash have doubled for this game with an alpha and omega finishers. Grand total of 11 abilities for each role. 4 at base form. And the 7 to be unlocked. In terms of roles my most ambitious game



can we just play already


----------



## Santí (Oct 30, 2020)

Aries said:


> So i tweeked the mechanics a bit for this dragonball x hst game. In the smash bros game role abilities were split in 2. Your base abilities/ attack + abilities and a Final Smash. Grand total of 9 abilities but only capable of unlocking 7 for each role
> 
> The dragonball x hst game will have base form abilities/ super form abilities. Final Smash have doubled for this game with an alpha and omega finishers. Grand total of 11 abilities for each role. 4 at base form. And the 7 to be unlocked. In terms of roles my most ambitious game



Mfw CR is still trying to create a game as magnificent as Mio and I's Zamatsu/Black


----------



## Aries (Oct 30, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> can we just play already



Im waiting on okosans game to see when i can start making game arrangements. Ill be honest town roles tend to be a drag to make for me. Its the least interesting part for me. I think indie roles and mafia roles are my favorite to do. Besides like 3-4 town roles i already have in mind. 




Santí said:


> Mfw CR is still trying to create a game as magnificent as Mio and I's Zamatsu/Black



The OG dragonball game can never be topped in terms of shock factor and impact in terms of my games. People kinda already expect OP abilities and shennagens but that was the 1st game where the bad guys won. 1st CR game where town was completely helpless and deus ex machina couldnt save them. 

To your guys credit as OP as fused zamasu was it still required alot of variables to happen for you guys to win. To this day Goku Black/Zamasu is my favorite role ever made and the inspiration for the hela/ganondorf roles


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 30, 2020)

me roll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 30, 2020)

I was going to do Cow Tipping Mafia back on OJ before it got shanked, it was a hell of a setup


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Underworld Broker
> 
> its terrible compared to the first one, but its there I guess lol



Popstars and the baddest are definitely better by a mile 

This one ain't really catchy


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 30, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Popstars and the baddest are definitely better by a mile
> 
> This one ain't really catchy


I was severely disappointed with this one smh. Maybe I'll like it more after listening to it a few times more.

Soyeon as Akali still slays tho!


----------



## Didi (Oct 30, 2020)

Popstars was better (especially the video, this one is kinda awkward, uncanny valley of barbie-dolls dancing)
but I still like this one

I especially like Evelynn in this, who was pretty non-existent to me in Popstars


----------



## Didi (Oct 30, 2020)

did take a few listens to get into the hook tho, it's not as catchy as the previous ones. But still pretty good after a few listens.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 30, 2020)

Yeah I like Eve more in this one too and Kai'sa this time at least got lines that aren't the chorus. 

Don't care for Seraphine tho.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 30, 2020)

Aries said:


> So i tweeked the mechanics a bit for this dragonball x hst game. In the smash bros game role abilities were split in 2. Your base abilities/ attack + abilities and a Final Smash. Grand total of 9 abilities but only capable of unlocking 7 for each role
> 
> The dragonball x hst game will have base form abilities/ super form abilities. Final Smash have doubled for this game with an alpha and omega finishers. Grand total of 11 abilities for each role. 4 at base form. And the 7 to be unlocked. In terms of roles my most ambitious game






Aries said:


> Im waiting on okosans game to see when i can start making game arrangements. Ill be honest town roles tend to be a drag to make for me. Its the least interesting part for me. I think indie roles and mafia roles are my favorite to do. Besides like 3-4 town roles i already have in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mu-senpai gimme a good indie role 



Unless Hero gimmes me what I want 

Then I guess anything is ok


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> gl fam u got dis


This first one is virtual. I have two photography lamp lights on the left and right of my desk to light my face. I look great. smexy. 
I have one of the bosses of the place as a friend who prepped me on questions. 
Tie and shirt check.

Time to ace this an interview. 

He did tell me however to take down the big monster hunter plushie cat I have hanging from my window lol.  
weeb gamer things....


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2020)

Well they like me. Think it was a good first interview.


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2020)

Call me Prof. RemChu (soon)


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 30, 2020)

I just read DDL's guide of making Mafia games, indie section.

I liked what I've read.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 30, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Call me Prof. RemChu (soon)



b-but now u will have less time to play mafia with us 

but i hope u get the job


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I just read DDL's guide of making Mafia games, indie section.
> 
> I liked what I've read.



check alwaysmind's role from the ToG game 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> *Death of a Monster*​
> *White (Alwaysmind)* was lynched​
> *White*
> 
> ...


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 30, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> check alwaysmind's role from the ToG game





OP role

One-man team

A dream come true


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 30, 2020)

That ranker skill.. White Magnolia... 

A kill as powerful as a lynch


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> That ranker skill.. White Magnolia...
> 
> A kill as powerful as a lynch



natalija could control him for one night

i wanted to use that kill to kill u 

but we got him lynched ahahah


----------



## Aries (Oct 30, 2020)

if a kill as powerful as a lynch is impressive your gonna enjoy the Omega Kills abilities that are in my games


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 30, 2020)

dio over heaven’s kill deleted me from favorites

literally almost undid the whole game


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 30, 2020)

Aries said:


> if a kill as powerful as a lynch is impressive your gonna enjoy the Omega Kills abilities that are in my games



mercy pls 

isnt lynch kill still stronger lol

> regular kill
> super
> ultra
> omega
> lynch level

i mean I had omega kills on ToG game with my suicide ability at some point




FLORIDA MAN said:


> dio over heaven’s kill deleted me from favorites
> 
> literally almost undid the whole game



thats what u get for approaching dio


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 30, 2020)

Opera GX seems like a sick af gaming browser

any1 tried it yet?


----------



## Aries (Oct 30, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> mercy pls
> 
> isnt lynch kill still stronger lol
> 
> ...



My style is different then ddls. For my games i put omega kills at the top with only 1 exception the Godkills i introduced in favs 7. Omega kills in my games were inspired by beerus hakai. So getting omega killed was the equivalent of getting modkilled by the host. Your not tanking it if your targeted. 

My order would be

Kills
Lynch Kills=Super Kills
Lynch  Redirect Kills
Omega Kills

Lynch Kill in my games would be equal to a super kill. The drawback is needing to target a player with the highest votes. Lynch Redirect not needing the requirement. Reason a Omega kill is higher is due to some roles becoming invulnerable to everything. Ganondorf had such a role. Its kinda balanced out with omega kills being given to very few roles


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 30, 2020)

Aries said:


> My style is different then ddls. For my games i put omega kills at the top with only 1 exception the Godkills i introduced in favs 7. Omega kills in my games were inspired by beerus hakai. So getting omega killed was the equivalent of getting modkilled by the host. Your not tanking it if your targeted.
> 
> My order would be
> 
> ...



so is lynch redirect like a nerfed ultra kill lol

i'll see them better in game


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 30, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> natalija could control him for one night
> 
> i wanted to use that kill to kill u
> 
> but we got him lynched ahahah



I was unkillable in that game





Aries said:


> if a kill as powerful as a lynch is impressive your gonna enjoy the Omega Kills abilities that are in my games





Can't wait


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 30, 2020)

YES!!!

Just watched Date a Bullet




Stops your time, gets behind you and "nothing personal kid"





What a GOAT girl


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 30, 2020)

ToG game isn't representative of how I normally balance kill power, though. It's an outlier.

I usually just do regular and super-kills, and VERY rarely ultra-kills.


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2020)

Florida man



*Black leopard mauls Florida man who paid $150 to have "full contact experience"*


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2020)

Hahahaha


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> YES!!!
> 
> Just watched Date a Bullet
> 
> ...





the ability name would be that 

*[Active - Stops your time, teleports behind you + "nothing personal kid"]* Choose a ningen target and stop them from taking any action this cycle, then teleport behind them and appear on their role conversation. Type "Nothing personal kid" on their role covo, then ultra kill them.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 30, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> the ability name would be that
> 
> *[Active - Stops your time, teleports behind you + "nothing personal kid"]* Choose a ningen target and stop them from taking any action this cycle, then teleport behind them and appear on their role conversation. Type "Nothing personal kid" on their role covo, then ultra kill them.










Too much epicness



@Hero take notes


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 30, 2020)

Damn where's the GODA rating when you need it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2020)

dear god this is terrible


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 31, 2020)

What is the point of having an avatar with 3 characters when my favorite of the 3 is cropped out


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2020)

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2020)

hey man i LOVE these 25x25 avatars!


----------



## Natalija (Oct 31, 2020)

what a plot twist, did not expect this


----------



## Hidden (Oct 31, 2020)

Coooooo! (So this is definitely a thing that's happened)


----------



## Hidden (Oct 31, 2020)

COOO! (Also rip ratings)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 31, 2020)

Okosan said:


> Coooooo! (So this is definitely a thing that's happened)



Yeah like Coronavirus and the end of The Beatles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hidden (Oct 31, 2020)

Cooooo?? (So Okosan might be forced to get a signature. If there's like 5+ posts in a row without anything to make the posts bigger, then everything is way too cramped. That's going to be an absolute pain to read games with)


----------



## Nessos (Oct 31, 2020)

Now everything looks the same as TB.
The ratings.... No more  reactions.


Will @SinRaven be able to deal with it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Oct 31, 2020)

what the FUCK is this shit


----------



## Didi (Oct 31, 2020)

ahahahahahaha jesus fucking christ NF has really jumped the shark


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2020)

Didi said:


> ahahahahahaha jesus fucking christ NF has really jumped the shark



i cant even see ur avatars face anymore LOOOOOL


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 31, 2020)

FLORIDA MAN said:


> i cant even see ur avatars face anymore LOOOOOL


i can't even rate this as funny


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 31, 2020)

what the fk happened to NF

what the actual fk man

???????????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 31, 2020)

u can actually react by holding the like botton then selecting haha rect 

something like Facebook lol

lmao they made NF like fb


----------



## Natalija (Oct 31, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> what the fk happened to NF
> 
> what the actual fk man
> 
> ???????????


That's your karma for complaining about a certain OP forum


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 31, 2020)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hidden (Oct 31, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


_Optimistic_

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 31, 2020)

nice some emotes dont work either


----------



## Hidden (Oct 31, 2020)

COO? (Also is it just Okosan that can't see a good chunk of the emotes?)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Natalija (Oct 31, 2020)

Don't panic, they will fine-tune it gradually. 

Thank heavens I still have my Mayuri


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 31, 2020)

Im leaving NF again can't deal with this bye

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 31, 2020)

looks like nf dynasty is done for or what lol


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 31, 2020)

Ok most of the good ones are still here but where at my Nonon emotes


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 31, 2020)

most of the good ones??

  : zaru


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 31, 2020)

geezus man all of the good ones gone


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 31, 2020)

btw are ur allerts working?


----------



## Nessos (Oct 31, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Im leaving NF again can't deal with this bye


Don't run away before you hand out tryhard ratings

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2020)

This is like when you wash your jeans and they don't fit quite right out of the wash.

Fuck dude.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 31, 2020)

well they brought back the ratings lmao

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 31, 2020)

u can change ur username monthly now at ur will from ur profile LOL


----------



## Didi (Oct 31, 2020)

NF is dead

hope you enjoyed the last favourites

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Aries (Oct 31, 2020)

Lmao mbxx really spent that money on crack and hookers. They really skimped out on giving us a decent update


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 31, 2020)

Aries said:


> Lmao mbxx really spent that money on crack and hookers. They really skimped out on giving us a decent update



i mean we really didnt even need the update

NF was actually fine lol


----------



## Natalija (Oct 31, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i mean we really didnt even need the update
> 
> NF was actually fine lol


That's like staying on Nokia 3310 forever. You can't.

Suddenly we have levels?

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Nessos (Oct 31, 2020)

Maybe we should wait like 48h until they finish adjusting stuff before doing our final judgement

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 31, 2020)

death is upon us all...just start the massive bird shitting please. caw.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 31, 2020)

man we thought wad and didi dropping the moon us for favs was the most shocking moment for this section.

Mbxx was like let me drop this shit update on ya

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 31, 2020)

where is florida man when you need him and his crack...to save the forum...


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ok most of the good ones are still here but where at my Nonon emotes



i prolly have  2 of them saved, gotta check if i can find


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 31, 2020)

what the hel is this change lmao


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)

~16 years of epicness, ~16 years of an era ended just like that


----------



## Aries (Oct 31, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2020)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 31, 2020)

Just give us back dice and i can tolerate this shit update

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Melkor (Oct 31, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Im leaving NF again can't deal with this bye



But give us the promised player ratings for your game first.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 31, 2020)

So yeah this is a trash update. Let's see if they still have my favorite emotes :

 
 

Okay it could be worse...still trash though.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 31, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> So yeah this is a trash update. Let's see if they still have my favorite emotes :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they were gone lol

they brought em bk


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 31, 2020)

Wow things are getting fixed fast huh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 31, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Wow things are getting fixed fast huh



yea its getting there lol


----------



## Aries (Oct 31, 2020)

Just need dice rolls back

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2020)

This forum cannot die until I host my Wheel of Time mafia game.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 31, 2020)

At first I thought it was just me that the forum wasnt working

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 31, 2020)

I farted.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> I farted.



Your name appears vertically on mobile

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 31, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Your name appears vertically on mobile



Then it looks like I have reached nirvana.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 1, 2020)

@nfcnorth finally changed his avatar


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 1, 2020)

Aries said:


> Just need dice rolls back



rolling


----------



## Sigismund (Nov 1, 2020)

Oh god rip on mobile


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2020)

Why is Rions name vertical on mobile lolol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 1, 2020)

I'm gonna miss @nfcnorth 's OG avatar, this N is souless.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Nov 1, 2020)

I can't help that nf forcibly changed the default avatar

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## nfcnorth (Nov 1, 2020)

also not a fan of the look of the change as a whole


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 1, 2020)

looooooooooool nfcnorth got gooned


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2020)

✡ 


nfcnorth said:


> also not a fan of the look of the change as a whole


It's GARBAGE


----------



## Aries (Nov 1, 2020)

Nfcnorth is Near from death notes


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 1, 2020)

nfcnorth said:


> I can't help that nf forcibly changed the default avatar



put an avi that looks like the old default avi


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2020)

<- the new default avy @nfcnorth

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## nfcnorth (Nov 1, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> put an avi that looks like the old default avi


Two problems that actually requires effort and me clicking the change avatar button

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 1, 2020)

nfcnorth said:


> Two problems that actually requires effort and me clicking the change avatar button





Effort is done, now you just need to do the 2nd part.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 1, 2020)

where did u even find that


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 1, 2020)

Google

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2020)

Can I hydra on the sock puppet with a team of smart asians?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 1, 2020)

I need to kill Florida Man/Wad in a game


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2020)

So, what were the "benefits" of the upgrade? This sucks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 2, 2020)

I pooted for you fucking fans of mine.


----------



## Hidden (Nov 2, 2020)

RemChu said:


> So, what were the "benefits" of the upgrade? This sucks.


Cooo!! (Well so besides the fact that the messages get a little cramped at times Okosan actually kind of likes the way it looks visually. Besides that, though, yeah not really sure what was added tbh)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 2, 2020)

Okosan said:


> Cooo!! (Well so besides the fact that the messages get a little cramped at times Okosan actually kind of likes the way it looks visually. Besides that, though, yeah not really sure what was added tbh)



Oh is this your thing?

I actually like it a lot, like a bird.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 2, 2020)

security was one of the bigger issues. I know he said he would be returning everything back, it's just a work in progress.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2020)

I read a few more juju chapters. It's so generic....... JAPAN COME ON!
Shounen Jump come on. Some innovation please.


The sensei teaching the protagonist who has NO MAGICAL ABILITY, but an insane inner demon. SO OVERUSED. Come. on dude. Fucking fuck.
No technical skill with magic or whatever. 
Naruto,
Deku
all those fucks.

same shit different setting.


ah, I know it has it's fans. but uhhhhhh
just uh my eyes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2020)

People eat this shit up. 

Like brah can we get a different shounen hero journey? Can we a competent protagonist with some actual personality development and an actual personality?

Are these things too much to ask for. 

At least the supporting female role seems to have a persona of her own and isn't Sakura.


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2020)

This is the curse of consuming content, rather than producing your own.
I hate everything now. I want some good food.

/rant

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2020)

@Underworld Broker are you working on the halloween contest entry? 

4 more days


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 2, 2020)

Gojo's ability transforms you in a Bodhisattva, experiencing everything and nothing at the same time, the infinity and the void of All That Is.

Gimme his phone number already!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Gojo's ability transforms you in a Bodhisattva, experiencing everything and nothing at the same time, the infinity and the void of All That Is.
> 
> Gimme his phone number already!


Okay that's new.  So he gives you enlightenment. lol

I'll keep reading in downtime, but eh.  I'm so picky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 2, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Okay that's new.  So he gives you enlightenment. lol
> 
> I'll keep reading in downtime, but eh.  I'm so picky.



How his technique works


*Spoiler*: __ 





Also called "Immeasurable Void"


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> How his technique works
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I'm not reading all this because spoilers, but good to see the abilities are complex.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 2, 2020)

RemChu said:


> @Underworld Broker are you working on the halloween contest entry?
> 
> 4 more days



Of course


----------



## Natalija (Nov 2, 2020)

RemChu said:


> I read a few more juju chapters. It's so generic....... JAPAN COME ON!
> Shounen Jump come on. Some innovation please.
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't checked it out yet, but your reviews crack me up


----------



## Natalija (Nov 2, 2020)

On an unrelated note, I'm pretty sure I forgot how to mafia. Is nothing starting soon?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 2, 2020)

I remember people saying that HunterxHunter has the best magic system with nen so I checked it out and it's fucking stupid, everything about HxH is shit

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 2, 2020)

Akudama Drive is fucking awesome, only 4 episodes so far but I'm calling it now.  Best anime of the year

@Scumdesu I haven't seen Danganropa yet but apparently the same guys made Akudama Drive


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 3, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Tiger !!!


I hope you are enjoying your day with your family!!!


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 3, 2020)

Happy birthday @Tiger !!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 3, 2020)

Happy birthday @Tiger ~


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 3, 2020)

happy bday tiger


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 3, 2020)

Happy birthday @Tiger


----------



## Sigismund (Nov 3, 2020)

Happy Birthday Tiger


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Nov 3, 2020)

Happy birthday @Tiger


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2020)

@Tiger Happy Birthday


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 3, 2020)

Happy birthday, @Tiger!


----------



## nfcnorth (Nov 3, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Tiger


----------



## Melodie (Nov 3, 2020)

Happy birthday law.

Also jesus christ this forum looks uglier than ever, nice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 4, 2020)

Happy birthday @Tiger @SinRaven @RemChu

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 4, 2020)

Happy birthday @RemChu @SinRaven ~

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 4, 2020)

Happy birthday RemRaven and SinChu

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Magic (Nov 4, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Happy birthday RemRaven and SinChu


Our Boruto kids.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Aries (Nov 4, 2020)

Happy bday Remchu, Sinraven, Tiger

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Aries (Nov 4, 2020)

This update was just to remind us how shit 2020 has been

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Melodie (Nov 4, 2020)

Happy birthday sin and rem

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 4, 2020)

Happy Birthday @RemChu and @Savage and me


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 4, 2020)

Thanks for the birthday wishes ~


----------



## Magic (Nov 4, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes ~


Haven't seen savage here in forever. Hope you have a pleasant birthday. ^ ^

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 4, 2020)

Aries said:


> This update was just to remind us how shit 2020 has been


Mbxx is hella dense.


----------



## Dragon D Xebec (Nov 4, 2020)

Happy birthay to SinRaven and Remchu

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Nov 4, 2020)

happy birthday to all

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 4, 2020)

Happy Birthday to Eddy-sensei, Blacksmoke and Space, some of my oldest and dearest friends in this community.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 4, 2020)

Happy birthday to everyone

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 4, 2020)

Happy birthday ugly mfers haha

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 4, 2020)

Man this is the month that keeps on giving, huh?

Happy Birthday @RemChu  !!!! Our resident globe trotting assassin worldly member!!!

Happy Birthday @SinRaven  !!! Our little Legolas to Shaggy scumbag !!!

Happy Birthday @Savage  !!! You are not forgotten!!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Natalija (Nov 4, 2020)

Happy birthday to everyone! 

Especially babe @SinRaven! I hope to see your rage soon.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 4, 2020)

all you are gonna get is bird shit really.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Natalija (Nov 4, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> all you are gonna get is bird shit really.


Counting on it

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 4, 2020)

Natalija said:


> Counting on it


I'll shit on you if you want some simulated bird interaction. 

Cawl.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 4, 2020)

The best example is this crap convo title. 

Kappa


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 4, 2020)

Happy birthday folks!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Lord Melkor (Nov 4, 2020)

Happy birthday to Remchu, Sinraven, Tiger!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 4, 2020)

@Underworld Broker

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tiger (Nov 5, 2020)

Oh damn guys, thanks for the birthday wishes

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 5, 2020)

RemChu said:


> @Underworld Broker



Style looks pretty cool, love the hair and eyes


----------



## Tiger (Nov 5, 2020)

What in the disgusting hell did they do to the user interface?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 5, 2020)

I like that the NF update crippled the sigs and avatars.
now they are tiny.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 5, 2020)

Also I finished the 2nd season of The Boys.
Storefront was a pretty cool character.
she was nuts


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 5, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Also I finished the 2nd season of The Boys.
> Storefront was a pretty cool character.
> she was nuts


Storefront, Homolander and The Derp


----------



## Aries (Nov 5, 2020)

Still waiting on those dice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 5, 2020)

Signup is open, quick 10 player game


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 5, 2020)

Aries said:


> Still waiting on those dice


I will roll a d100 to see how much pain I am in without the dice


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 5, 2020)

Aries said:


> Still waiting on those dice


r u gna start right away as dice come? if so then im gna be busy on OL and wont be able to contribute on the first few days of ur game


Oddjutsu said:


> Signup is open, quick 10 player game


what game? where?

r u trolling or what lol


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> r u gna start right away as dice come? if so then im gna be busy on OL and wont be able to contribute on the first few days of ur game
> 
> what game? where?
> 
> r u trolling or what lol


Here you go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Nov 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> r u gna start right away as dice come? if so then im gna be busy on OL and wont



That depends mostly how fast can get sign ups filled once dices are back. Been waiting until i had finished enough roles to start sending out invitations just so i would be able to start it asap.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 5, 2020)

update the sign ups lol


----------



## Aries (Nov 5, 2020)

Rolling


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 5, 2020)

its a bit scuffed but it is what it is lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 5, 2020)

last dice u can roll is 90 not 100, and u have the option to cancel rolls, so... not the best lol


----------



## Aries (Nov 5, 2020)

Yeah its been worfed. I can probably still make it work for my game but its gonna take alot of good faith in players that they dont try to cheat to get the good dice rolls.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 6, 2020)

Aries said:


> Yeah its been worfed. I can probably still make it work for my game but its gonna take alot of good faith in players that they dont try to cheat to get the good dice rolls.


lol yeah good faith


----------



## Hero (Nov 6, 2020)

This new update is unbearable. I never thought I was going to get used to the other one, but I eventually did. I will never accept this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2020)

Aries said:


> Yeah its been worfed. I can probably still make it work for my game but its gonna take alot of good faith in players that they dont try to cheat to get the good dice rolls.


We can edit the dice?


----------



## Aries (Nov 7, 2020)

RemChu said:


> We can edit the dice?



I think you can just not process it and reroll. It probably wont effect that much of the game do to it being 1st come 1st serve but its some thing taking to account for other parts of the game


----------



## Shizune (Nov 7, 2020)

Hey guys,

With midterms behind me, I have some more time for mafia again. There seems to be a gap in games right now, so I'm hosting a small, 21 player game. It's inspired by the Wheel of Time, but it's not an overly crazy game, so those of you who haven't read the books shouldn't have trouble following the game.

I hope you'll consider signing up.


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2020)

Been curious about this series. Nice to see a game around it.


----------



## Shizune (Nov 7, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Been curious about this series. Nice to see a game around it.


Why don't you sign up then?


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2020)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> Why don't you sign up then?


Done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 9, 2020)

Happy birthday @RemChu , @SinRaven  and @Tiger !!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Old 4


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2020)

We need top contributers thing back

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 9, 2020)

Aries said:


> We need top contributers thing back


Ah bugger, didn't notice that gone and we can't search threads for shit either.   I kind of needed a way to track post counts for my money game


----------



## Magic (Nov 9, 2020)

I got the job. Just have to do all that HR paperwork.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Magic (Nov 9, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> already took the lesson. i was "friends" with most of these idiots years ago.
> the word means nothing here.


Anyone remember why he left the forum on a bad note? 

I thought he left to be with flower, apparently he had beef with many people.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2020)

The new UI sucks shit.

I've been too busy finally getting around to Nier to actually be here for the last few days, but good lord is it hideous.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Anyone remember why he left the forum on a bad note?
> 
> I thought he left to be with flower, apparently he had beef with many people.



Peeps from The Heart drama probably. Either or aiya hasn't really been part of this community since like 2013?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2020)

They still live on in the laughter we shared those many years ago.


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2020)

Platinum said:


> They still live on in the laughter we shared those many years ago.



Then, Now, Forever. In the immortal words of Sir Cubert the third. 

"Its just a giant circlejerk"


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2020)

I haven't heard from Cubert since he ghosted me on discord after he agreed to hang up a piece of obese sonic fanart from Etsy in his house and display it prominently if I bought it for him. 

He was a wise 3 dimensional object.


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2020)

Cubert transcended the 3rd dimension of us mere mortals and enter the 5th dimension as Pentagon. 

Did you ever finish the roles for that lovecraft game?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2020)

Yeah, roles were done and events mostly done. Not enough people to run it how I wanted to, so I have it in the bank for down the road.


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2020)

Shame. Its a pretty cool concept. Maybe after this dbz vs hst game ill start sending invites to get peeps to fill it up


----------



## Magic (Nov 9, 2020)

Platinum said:


> I haven't heard from Cubert since he ghosted me on discord after he agreed to hang up a piece of obese sonic fanart from Etsy in his house and display it prominently if I bought it for him.
> 
> He was a wise 3 dimensional object.


Cubey is god.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 9, 2020)

This fucking paperwork.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 10, 2020)

No I am a god. lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Nov 10, 2020)

Ugh this update is shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2020)

Should I start Wheel of time?

Is it Young adult oriented, will I enjoy it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Nov 10, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Should I start Wheel of time?
> 
> Is it Young adult oriented, will I enjoy it?



It's really long. But some of the most interesting characters there are in my opinion. I actually didn't finish the series, because the author pulled a GRRM and it took X years to get another volume. And by then, I would have needed to re-read the series to enjoy it after 8 or 9 years away.

I'm not even 100% sure it's a fully completed series. Someone else may be able to chime in on that.

Still though... Very top-notch characters and world-building. The style of magic is quite cool.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 10, 2020)

Tiger said:


> It's really long. But some of the most interesting characters there are in my opinion. I actually didn't finish the series, because the author pulled a GRRM and it took X years to get another volume. And by then, I would have needed to re-read the series to enjoy it after 8 or 9 years away.
> 
> I'm not even 100% sure it's a fully completed series. Someone else may be able to chime in on that.
> 
> Still though... Very top-notch characters and world-building. The style of magic is quite cool.


It's a completed series and the author didn't pull a GRRM, they died


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 10, 2020)

Anybody know kliff?   Joined April this year and their only post is signing up to my game

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 10, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Anybody know kliff?   Joined April this year and their only post is signing up to my game


it's your favorite person's alt maybe?


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2020)

Tiger said:


> It's really long. But some of the most interesting characters there are in my opinion. I actually didn't finish the series, because the author pulled a GRRM and it took X years to get another volume. And by then, I would have needed to re-read the series to enjoy it after 8 or 9 years away.
> 
> I'm not even 100% sure it's a fully completed series. Someone else may be able to chime in on that.
> 
> Still though... Very top-notch characters and world-building. The style of magic is quite cool.


He died in 2007, so if it's not complete....wtf. I haven't seen anyone bring up it being incomplete yet. I'll check.


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2020)

Begun in 1990 and concluded in 2013, The *Wheel of Time* is a 14-book cycle (complete with a 334-page prequel published in 2004) that puts the epic in epic fantasy. ... (Jordan died in 2007, and the final three books were *completed* by Brandon Sanderson from his notes.)Feb 10, 2015

That's kinda sad.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 10, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> it's your favorite person's alt maybe?


That would be funny to see but I don't think it's them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 10, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Begun in 1990 and concluded in 2013, The *Wheel of Time* is a 14-book cycle (complete with a 334-page prequel published in 2004) that puts the epic in epic fantasy. ... (Jordan died in 2007, and the final three books were *completed* by Brandon Sanderson from his notes.)Feb 10, 2015
> 
> That's kinda sad.



thats what OP fans are afraid from happening to its author Oda. He is been constantly sick and taking breaks

it is rly sad indeed to have that happen, but its nice someone was there ready to continue their legacy


----------



## Didi (Nov 11, 2020)

I mean Oda is also only 45, it's good that he takes breaks now so he won't die from literally working himself to death, because he ain't dying of old age anytime soon


----------



## Magic (Nov 11, 2020)

Didi said:


> I mean Oda is also only 45, it's good that he takes breaks now so he won't die from literally working himself to death, because he ain't dying of old age anytime soon


If he's that young nothing to worry about.

@Go D. Usopp This guy died of a rare blood disease. So unless Oda gets cancer or a disease he should be fine. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Catamount (Nov 11, 2020)

I have found a familiar section. And you people are alive. Delightful.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Nov 11, 2020)

no we died
I'm a ghost
woOOOooooooooOOOOOOOOOOooo

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 11, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Begun in 1990 and concluded in 2013, The *Wheel of Time* is a 14-book cycle (complete with a 334-page prequel published in 2004) that puts the epic in epic fantasy. ... (Jordan died in 2007, and the final three books were *completed* by Brandon Sanderson from his notes.)Feb 10, 2015
> 
> That's kinda sad.


Jordan left notes and following those, Sanderson (author of another fantasy) finished them up and Jordan's followers were mostly satisfied with Sanderson's conclusion. I only read like 4 books back in high school, but fans seem to have praised it as if Jordan himself wrote it to the end.


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 11, 2020)

RemChu said:


> If he's that young nothing to worry about.
> 
> @Go D. Usopp This guy died of a rare blood disease. So unless Oda gets cancer or a disease he should be fine. Enjoy the ride.



i have heard of atleast 4 ppl that are friends of friends or distant relatives that died on their twenties during this covid lockdown time, AND it was not by covid

apparently ppl staying at home the entire time + too much fast food/sugars just causes alot of heart atk on ppl. Oda is older than 40 and he spends alot of time drawing + he is super tensioned to finish chapters every week. The amounts of breaks hes been taking has been constantly increasing over the years so its very worrisome for OP fanbase

At this point we are fine with monthly chapters if that gives him good time to rest and submit a long enough chapter once a month.


----------



## Catamount (Nov 11, 2020)

wow Shrike in Mafia or what

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 11, 2020)

Catamount said:


> wow Shrike in Mafia or what


Catty!! I know I play once in a blue moon but I plan to up that these days

Reactions: Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 11, 2020)

remember to sign up for sock puppet my dudes PM me or DM me on discord or rep me or w/e just do so privately i know this forum is hella annoying to browse now tru


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 12, 2020)

i farted.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 14, 2020)

But, real shit. how it's shakin you turkey neck chili eatin mothafuckas?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 14, 2020)

Scumdesu said:


> Happy birthday @RemChu , @SinRaven  and @Tiger !!!!!



Yo happy belated @SinRaven

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 14, 2020)

@FLORIDA MAN did I make a mistake with you and the signups?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 14, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> @FLORIDA MAN did I make a mistake with you and the signups?



It’s ok I’m not feeling too well anyways so I’d probably not be very active

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 14, 2020)

FLORIDA MAN said:


> It’s ok I’m not feeling too well anyways so I’d probably not be very active


ah shit, feel better soon.  I can't tell the difference between a meme and a legit signup it seems

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 14, 2020)

well screw you ugly mofos then lmao


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 16, 2020)

Well now I feel pretty guilty


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 16, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Well now I feel pretty guilty



If that’s because of me don’t worry about it fam

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 16, 2020)

@Aries @Pool Party Nitty dice are gone again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 16, 2020)

Nevermind, the dice are not gone


----------



## Aries (Nov 16, 2020)

Rollin


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 16, 2020)

damn whores.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 16, 2020)

I got 14 guests looking at my money mafia game, shit is creepy as af


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 16, 2020)

discord ole oddy.


----------



## Catamount (Nov 16, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> I got 14 guests looking at my money mafia game, shit is creepy as af


you are too popular, your game is in Latest Posts on the main page. you are in your prime. what can be better than personal stalkers?


----------



## Magic (Nov 16, 2020)

This is the most lax first day I've ever had. I'm about to fall asleep. Good thing the pay is high

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 16, 2020)

Catamount said:


> you are too popular, your game is in Latest Posts on the main page. you are in your prime. what can be better than personal stalkers?


The bloody main page


----------



## Magic (Nov 17, 2020)

I need a coffee. Legit tired.


----------



## Magic (Nov 17, 2020)

Everyone give your thoughts and prayers for WAD to have a speedy recovery.

POSITIVE THINKING

MANIFEST HEALING IN OUR BOY!!!!!!!1

Mafia Family!!!!!!

Reactions: Friendly 6


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 18, 2020)

gooby will live. I believe

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 18, 2020)

WAD is strong, he will make it through this.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 18, 2020)

Godspeed, Wado-kun!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 18, 2020)

WAD, the disease is fodder to you

Gonna surpass it like a GOAT 

Positive energy for you


----------



## Tiger (Nov 19, 2020)

Can't just choose Mafia section when clicking 'Mark All Forums Read', hey?


----------



## Magic (Nov 19, 2020)

So got the first 3 wheel of time books. Came today, 1 day shipping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 20, 2020)

RemChu said:


> So got the first 3 wheel of time books. Came today, 1 day shipping.


It's a hell of a trip


----------



## Shizune (Nov 20, 2020)

Hosting another game in December, about a month from now:

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Aries (Nov 20, 2020)

Okosan and sinraven hosting the bird game

Reactions: Funny 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 20, 2020)

Bah, lol. End of day drew a Super hero for a student. Took me like the rest of the downtime before we have to leave. Other teacher comes along with a student says look what he made, would you want one?

Theres like 5 mins left in the day....

~.~
Drew the kid a superman. He was amazed.

That lady is nice but keeps giving me busy work. Lady i want to read wheel of time....


----------



## Magic (Nov 20, 2020)

my group is small but im not drawing everyone a sketch. Fuuuvk that


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 20, 2020)

Draw me like one of your french girls


----------



## Magic (Nov 20, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Draw me like one of your french girls


Would gladly for some of the younger teachers. 

I'm a cock in a hen house.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 20, 2020)

Wheel of time game. Sorry I missed the phase guys. ed


----------



## Nello (Nov 22, 2020)

waddup homosexual fams

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Nov 22, 2020)

waddup straighty


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 23, 2020)

deez nuts...


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 23, 2020)

Wooooow @Nello is here!!


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 23, 2020)

I miss tagging the hello out of @Nello


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 23, 2020)

@Nello


----------



## Nello (Nov 23, 2020)

Sin cease your slutty ways immediately

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 23, 2020)

Never @Nello, never! For as long as the wind blows and the sun rises, Sin will be a slut!


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 23, 2020)

And @Nello will be tagged!


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 23, 2020)

@Nello


----------



## Platinum (Nov 23, 2020)

Neo TWEWY looks 

After a fucking decade, I am ready.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 23, 2020)

I know I'm sick of these smelly ass birds around here...time to get my gun out...


----------



## Tiger (Nov 23, 2020)

@SinRaven

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 23, 2020)

Tagging doesn't annoy me Law. It only makes me stronger considering I'm an attention whore

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 23, 2020)

@Nello


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 23, 2020)

An dirty ass bird.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nello (Nov 23, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Tagging doesn't annoy me Law. It only makes me stronger considering I'm an attention whore

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tiger (Nov 23, 2020)

@SinRaven

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 24, 2020)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 24, 2020)

@Nello


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2020)

I love slutraven

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 25, 2020)

So I met Bill Burr tonight for a short while, didn't know what it was like to be starstruck till now :

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Didi (Nov 25, 2020)

what's this, a picture for ants?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 25, 2020)

rip diego maradona


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 25, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> So I met Bill Burr tonight for a short while, didn't know what it was like to be starstruck till now :


Fuck you but yeah well done


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 26, 2020)

happy thanksgiving you turkey neck built mothafuckas!


----------



## Magic (Nov 26, 2020)

Have a great and safe thanksgiving weekend friends!


----------



## Lord Melkor (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving for all Americans here!


----------



## Kue (Nov 27, 2020)

I'm Canadian so my thanksgiving already passed, which means of course I'll ask for sign ups when everyone's gone.

I am not even sure who to invite anymore, but I just need 14 people.


Anyways, I haven't posted here since 2014 basically, how's everyone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 27, 2020)

I've been good Cold Dish! Glad to see you pop in and even host a game! Its no secret that you are one of the people I missed most. How have you been?


----------



## Kue (Nov 27, 2020)

Aw, I missed you too. I still feel bad when you were new and I'm basically got you out as mafia a few days into the Conspiracy game haha.

Things have been going really well for me compared to most in times like this. I have no excuses to complain about anything.

How about you?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 27, 2020)

Kue said:


> Aw, I missed you too. I still feel bad when you were new and I'm basically got you out as mafia a few days into the Conspiracy game haha.
> 
> Things have been going really well for me compared to most in times like this. I have no excuses to complain about anything.
> 
> How about you?


Hahaha! I still remember you outing me and knowing my tells before anyone else. I honestly still don't know what made you catch me haha.

Glad you're doing well. Can say the same for myself, past few years and this year especially I feel like I've grown more into who and what I want to to be, so I'm doing good too!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kue (Nov 27, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Hahaha! I still remember you outing me and knowing my tells before anyone else. I honestly still don't know what made you catch me haha.
> 
> Glad you're doing well. Can say the same for myself, past few years and this year especially I feel like I've grown more into who and what I want to to be, so I'm doing good too!



Didn't I write a TL;DR for that post? Haha. I wasn't even a cop either.

It's always good to know yourself better, that's where it often starts before other things get better.


----------



## Didi (Nov 27, 2020)

Haha nice, sup Kue, hope you're good you son of a bitch


----------



## Kue (Nov 27, 2020)

Didi said:


> Haha nice, sup Kue, hope you're good you son of a bitch



100% haha

How about you? Boring is good based on what you told me lol.

I'd rather be bored than anything else a lot of people are going through.


----------



## Avito (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## SinRaven (Nov 28, 2020)

Kue said:


> Didn't I write a TL;DR for that post? Haha. I wasn't even a cop either.
> 
> It's always good to know yourself better, that's where it often starts before other things get better.


Oh yeah you definitely wrote a tl;dr pointing out all of the super scummy shit I said that game, but you also mentioned that you knew about a certain scumtell of mine (which iirc is what initially made you catch me before you found other reasons to lock me down).

You mentioned that scumtell in other games as well and it made me paranoid of my own playstyle for a long while. Hell, I'd even say it played part in me becoming more chaotic of a player, to distract people from my possible scumtells lol.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 28, 2020)

Lol actually looking back at that game you were onto me from the very first post lol (which granted was scummy as fuck GOD).


----------



## Kue (Nov 28, 2020)

Hahaha. Oh man, that was an old game. 

I've had a hard time using the search here for older threads, must have been hard to find.


----------



## Solar (Nov 28, 2020)

Does anyone have the link to the game where T-Pein established himself as the policy lynch (I heard it was he fake-claimed a doctor role)?


----------



## Lord Melkor (Nov 28, 2020)

Tiffany said:


> Does anyone have the link to the game where T-Pein established himself as the policy lynch (I heard it was he fake-claimed a doctor role)?


 
It was this one:

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Solar (Nov 28, 2020)

Lord Melkor said:


> It was this one:


Thanks.


----------



## Kue (Nov 28, 2020)

Lol, you wanted to see the game for yourself Tiffany?


----------



## Kue (Nov 28, 2020)

There's only 6 spots left in my mafia game btw. I'm hoping to start it tomorrow.

If anyone is up for another game after Aries's game:


----------



## Magic (Nov 28, 2020)

Tiffany said:


> Does anyone have the link to the game where T-Pein established himself as the policy lynch (I heard it was he fake-claimed a doctor role)?


Wasn't there a time JayJay did a similar play where he lied to town as town and it backfired?

Any of you remember what game that was? @FLORIDA MAN @A Optimistic @JoJo
Think it was an Alley Mafia game.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Solar (Nov 28, 2020)

Kue said:


> Lol, you wanted to see the game for yourself Tiffany?


Yes, I wanted to see what went wrong there. It was interesting.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JoJo (Nov 28, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Wasn't there a time JayJay did a similar play where he lied to town as town and it backfired?
> 
> Any of you remember what game that was? @FLORIDA MAN @A Optimistic @JoJo
> Think it was an Alley Mafia game.


Maybe alley mafia 2


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 28, 2020)

In defence of Tpein, fake claiming doctor is a legit strat.   Real doctor can hide out and a generic soaks up the mafia kill, hell the real doctor can save the fake claimer and really piss mafia off


But it's TPein we are talking about so I understand

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 29, 2020)

we wish @Aries speedy recovery

please try to get urself tested aswell and stay isolated till you feel better fam

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Kue (Nov 29, 2020)

@FLORIDA MAN Come join my game, and convince Didi to do it too. He's thinking about it today.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kue (Nov 29, 2020)

Only one spot left, wouldn't mind having 1 more sub either.


----------



## Magic (Nov 29, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> we wish @Aries speedy recovery
> 
> please try to get urself tested aswell and stay isolated till you feel better fam


Damn, another of our boys sick. 

Stay safe guys.

@Aries drink plenty of fluids and rest up. How're you feeling?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 1, 2020)

someone with pull get mbxx to implement this {WHO POSTED} plugin
I shilled it a bit.
go give it a thumbs up or something


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 1, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> someone with pull get mbxx to implement this {WHO POSTED} plugin
> I shilled it a bit.
> go give it a thumbs up or something


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 1, 2020)

why not?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 1, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> someone with pull get mbxx to implement this {WHO POSTED} plugin
> I shilled it a bit.
> go give it a thumbs up or something


that would be useful to have tbh

I forget else what we're missing in mafia section


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 1, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> that would be useful to have tbh
> 
> I forget else what we're missing in mafia section



he did it hella fast.
don't ever say He never contributed to the section


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 1, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> he did it hella fast.
> don't ever say He never contributed to the section


im not sure if its a mobile or desktop thing but i see it as a link in your post?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 1, 2020)

oh wait it is a link ok


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 1, 2020)

I thought it would be more like a button or something but this is still handy. Mafia hosts just need to add it in as a link


----------



## Kue (Dec 1, 2020)

You can click on replies to a thread to get the list.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 1, 2020)

Kue said:


> You can click on replies to a thread to get the list.


oh really? Im on mobile so I dont know where it is? i might be blind


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 1, 2020)

that option is here btw if anybody's wondering

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 1, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> that option is here btw if anybody's wondering


thank youuuu

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kue (Dec 1, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> oh really? Im on mobile so I dont know where it is? i might be blind



When you're looking over the thread list, there's a Replies: 134 part. You can click on the 134 to get it.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 1, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> I thought it would be more like a button or something but this is still handy. Mafia hosts just need to add it in as a link



its same as before.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 1, 2020)

i wish avy size wouldve gotten fixed as fast

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 1, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> i wish avy size wouldve gotten fixed as fast




Maybe if I ask him nicely?

 

jk I did,
look at my avatar...pixelated AF

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 1, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Maybe if I ask him nicely?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



black box issue seems like it got fixed? or does it still show up when avys are smaller than the allowed size?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 1, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> black box issue seems like it got fixed? or does it still show up when avys are smaller than the allowed size?



black box issue is fixed.
super crops whatever to fit into the frame


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 1, 2020)

btw wait .. are u serious avys are pixelated now, i thought u were joking until i saw Sin's avy just now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 1, 2020)

So it's not fixed then.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 1, 2020)

Happy birthday @Alibaba Saluja

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 1, 2020)

Happy birthday @Alibaba Saluja ~

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 1, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Happy birthday @Alibaba Saluja





Underworld Broker said:


> Happy birthday @Alibaba Saluja ~



Thank you so much.

Happy for this day

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 1, 2020)

happy birthday @Alibaba Saluja

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 1, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> happy birthday @Alibaba Saluja



Thank you


----------



## Magic (Dec 1, 2020)

I'm tired and just got home. Didnt see the phase had ended. Apologies @Kue


----------



## Kue (Dec 1, 2020)

No worries.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 2, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> btw wait .. are u serious avys are pixelated now, i thought u were joking until i saw Sin's avy just now



I was not kidding,
He said it was a bug,
He is using some sort of image optimizing software that is supposed to lower the image file size.
but it also lowers image quality.
some got processed multiple times idk y.


----------



## Aries (Dec 2, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Damn, another of our boys sick.
> 
> Stay safe guys.
> 
> @Aries drink plenty of fluids and rest up. How're you feeling?



Its been a wierd time honestly, ive been fortunate that my sore throat didnt escalate to coughs. I really hope thats the case upcoming days. Unfortunately thats the only decent news ive taken away past few days. Just recently ive began to notice breathing has gotten difficult. Based on the symptoms ive displayed past week. Believe i have pneumonia

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## Natalija (Dec 2, 2020)

Aries said:


> Its been a wierd time honestly, ive been fortunate that my sore throat didnt escalate to coughs. I really hope thats the case upcoming days. Unfortunately thats the only decent news ive taken away past few days. Just recently ive began to notice breathing has gotten difficult. Based on the symptoms ive displayed past week. Believe i have pneumonia


Nooo, hang in there, I hope you get better soon

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 2, 2020)

Aries said:


> Its been a wierd time honestly, ive been fortunate that my sore throat didnt escalate to coughs. I really hope thats the case upcoming days. Unfortunately thats the only decent news ive taken away past few days. Just recently ive began to notice breathing has gotten difficult. Based on the symptoms ive displayed past week. Believe i have pneumonia



did you get tested for corona


----------



## Aries (Dec 2, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> did you get tested for corona



I haven't yet, just been quarantining. I will likely try to get tested upcoming days. I just want to see how I'm feeling by end of today. My sis who had gotten my dad sick and in turn got me sick had taken a test and it came out negative apparently. Still im cautious, and treating this like its covid related

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 8


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 2, 2020)

get well soon aries


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 2, 2020)

feel better aries  being sick sucks


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 2, 2020)

take care aries


----------



## Magic (Dec 2, 2020)

Aries said:


> Its been a wierd time honestly, ive been fortunate that my sore throat didnt escalate to coughs. I really hope thats the case upcoming days. Unfortunately thats the only decent news ive taken away past few days. Just recently ive began to notice breathing has gotten difficult. Based on the symptoms ive displayed past week. Believe i have pneumonia


Have you gone to the hospital? You should brother. 

Do you have anyone to care for you?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 2, 2020)

Please keep us posted @Aries.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kue (Dec 3, 2020)

I'm looking for a replacement. You'll have lynch votes on you, but if you're up for the challenge please DM me.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Oddjutsu (Dec 4, 2020)

These insane amount of guests looking at mafia games is making me paranoid


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 4, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> These insane amount of guests looking at mafia games is making me paranoid



Its bots,


----------



## Oddjutsu (Dec 4, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Its bots,


It's fucking skynet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 4, 2020)

Kue said:


> I'm looking for a replacement. You'll have lynch votes on you, but if you're up for the challenge please DM me.



am i allowed to sub back in?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Kue (Dec 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> am i allowed to sub back in?



You know very well you can't.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> am i allowed to sub back in?



didn't you have like a list of all the roles?
kek
Alibaba is playing now so that's good.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 5, 2020)

the crack smoketh...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 5, 2020)

And I am cackling like a bird on a line...

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 5, 2020)

theres one of em! CAWK!

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 5, 2020)

CA-CAW!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 6, 2020)

I’ve played so much mafia games that my phone autocorrected lunch to lynch.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Catamount (Dec 6, 2020)

Alwaysmind said:


> I’ve played so much mafia games that my phone autocorrected lunch to lynch.


asking someone out for a lynch is hot tho

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 6, 2020)

Catamount said:


> asking someone out for a lynch is hot tho


And to say that for centuries (closing in on millennia) asking a girl out to see the public execution was a legit pick up line.


----------



## Catamount (Dec 6, 2020)

sounds cheap
you aren't even paying for the spot
like wtf


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 6, 2020)

Alwaysmind said:


> I’ve played so much mafia games that my phone autocorrected lunch to lynch.



Apparently its an offensive word btw.
Be careful xD


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 6, 2020)

Catamount said:


> sounds cheap
> you aren't even paying for the spot
> like wtf


I know a guard from high school, he can get us front row view.


----------



## Catamount (Dec 6, 2020)

high school? is this even a legal lynch


----------



## Magic (Dec 6, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> These insane amount of guests looking at mafia games is making me paranoid


It's normal, don't worry about it.


----------



## Aries (Dec 6, 2020)

So good news i went to hospital today to see what was going on. So far it seems like im normal for the most part or atleast that was the impression i got based on tests. Took a covid test so kinda waiting on that. They said it could still be covid based on fact it seems to hit younger people differently. Theory doctor gave me for shortness of breath was i ended up overexterting myself when i was working out when was sick and likely messed up my breathing. Possibility my mental health being as bad as its been this year likely felt a mild case of something wasnt used too and just went too overdrive which led to me feeling completely out of breath this past week. Im out of hospital atm and just quarantining just in case

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 4


----------



## Aries (Dec 6, 2020)

It could be just the built up stress and anxiety ive felt all year just finally catched up to me and my body went haywire as soon as i got kinda sick for a few days. Atm im ready to get back to hosting a smaller game or making edits again to distract myself from the outside world again. I want to do a pokemon game. Feel like i got a real cool set up by taking past games and just simplifying it

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Magic (Dec 6, 2020)

LOL wholesome

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 6, 2020)

Aries said:


> It could be just the built up stress and anxiety ive felt all year just finally catched up to me and my body went haywire as soon as i got kinda sick for a few days. Atm im ready to get back to hosting a smaller game or making edits again to distract myself from the outside world again. I want to do a pokemon game. Feel like i got a real cool set up by taking past games and just simplifying it


I see. Glad everything is fine. Sucks we had to quit your mafia game. But glad you ok thusfar.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 6, 2020)

Aries said:


> It could be just the built up stress and anxiety ive felt all year just finally catched up to me and my body went haywire as soon as i got kinda sick for a few days. Atm im ready to get back to hosting a smaller game or making edits again to distract myself from the outside world again. I want to do a pokemon game. Feel like i got a real cool set up by taking past games and just simplifying it


i'm sure me sending 500 blackbeard actions a cycle contributed to that stress  

good to see u back chief

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 6, 2020)

My little sister got a part in a movie. Leonardo di caprio and Ariana grande are in it. Netflix flim.

o.o
I'm jelly she can see Leo in the flesh. Gonna be weird seeing her in a movie lol.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 6, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Leonardo di caprio and Ariana grande are in it.


is it don't look up? well thats pretty cool g.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 6, 2020)

hell if so, there are more than just them two in it. Jonah Hill, Matthew Perry, Meryl Steep and Jennifer Lawerence. She gonna be around alot of talent bro.


----------



## Magic (Dec 6, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> hell if so, there are more than just them two in it. Jonah Hill, Matthew Perry, Meryl Steep and Jennifer Lawerence. She gonna be around alot of talent bro.


Holy shitt J Law?

das hot. 


Wtf dude. They going to pay her just to take a covid test and shit brah.


----------



## Magic (Dec 6, 2020)

LMAO what is this



LOL


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 6, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Holy shitt J Law?
> 
> das hot.
> 
> ...



thats her role in the movie? Well, I guess yeah they will I suppose? But, even so. Thats still dope.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 6, 2020)

She's playing like a marine in the movie. My sister.  or iono navy? Whatever the thing is with the uniform.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 6, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> thats her role in the movie? Well, I guess yeah they will I suppose? But, even so. Thats still dope.


Dummy, they pay you to get tested.

Everyone needs to be covid free on set. zzz

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 6, 2020)

RemChu said:


> She's playing like a marine in the movie. My sister.  or iono navy? Whatever the thing is with the uniform.



This is the synopsis of the movie.

The film follows two low-level astronomers who embark on a media tour to warn mankind of an approaching asteroid that will destroy Earth.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 6, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Dummy, they pay you to get tested.
> 
> Everyone needs to be covid free on set. zzz



Well excuse me for misunderstanding big head mfer.


----------



## Magic (Dec 6, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> This is the synopsis of the movie.
> 
> The film follows two low-level astronomers who embark on a media tour to warn mankind of an approaching asteroid that will destroy Earth.


Haven't spoken to her. My parents told me. I haven't seen her since uh thanksgiving break.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 6, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> Well excuse me for misunderstanding big head mfer.


It's okay. 

Some coworker at my new job was like " Can you get an autograph from leo"

NO 

lol.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 6, 2020)

RemChu said:


> It's okay.
> 
> Some coworker at my new job was like " Can you get an autograph from leo"
> 
> ...




lol to be honest whenever I have met someone I never asked for an autograph. I just like say whats up, keep it casual and keep it moving. Just think about it. They likely get bombarded everyday about that shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 6, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> lol to be honest whenever I have met someone I never asked for an autograph. I just like say whats up, keep it casual and keep it moving. Just think about it. They likely get bombarded everyday about that shit.


Yeah but like uh, I don't want to jeopardize her role in the film etc. I'm not asking for shit from her.


----------



## Magic (Dec 6, 2020)

She and her friends got the part. She auditioned as a joke. ~_~ They liked her.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 6, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Yeah but like uh, I don't want to jeopardize her role in the film etc. I'm not asking for shit from her.



I get it. But, I'd say if you are that big of a fan of Leo her doing it for you I don't think it would jeopardize it for her. If she is doing it for you. But, for some random mfer. I'd say fuck him. But, I dunno how Leo is bout that shit. but..hey...


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 6, 2020)

RemChu said:


> She and her friends got the part. She auditioned as a joke. ~_~ They liked her.



Even as a joke. That takes balls. Hats off to her.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 6, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> I get it. But, I'd say if you are that big of a fan of Leo her doing it for you I don't think it would jeopardize it for you. If she is doing it for you. But, for some random mfer. I'd say fuck him. But, I dunno how Leo is bout that shit. but..hey...


Her being in the movie >>>> a signed picture or whatever.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 6, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Her being in the movie >>>> a signed picture or whatever.



I'm sure with her being in the movie. She has a better chance of getting it done for you. I wouldn't ask her to do it for anyone else. But, thats just me.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 6, 2020)

And I fixed it. You just used the wrong quote. -_-


----------



## Magic (Dec 6, 2020)

Lmao leo is fat.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 6, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Lmao leo is fat.



lol I'd imagine so. Hell I put on weight too. You likely put on 30 pounds on your forehead alone.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 6, 2020)

dem thats sick havign ur sister appear in that lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 6, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> I'm sure with her being in the movie. She has a better chance of getting it done for you. I wouldn't ask her to do it for anyone else. But, thats just me.


Eh I don't really care about it. 

At most if I'm free would like to swing by the set. At most. 

Maybe speak to any storyboard people there and get a job. ck

I love mooovies

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 6, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Eh I don't really care about it.
> 
> At most if I'm free would like to swing by the set. At most.
> 
> ...


 try it. don't be a pussy.


----------



## Magic (Dec 6, 2020)

Man I would smell Ariana Grande's boots.

She's an angel. 

I'm jealous.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 7, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Man I would smell Ariana Grande's boots.
> 
> She's an angel.
> 
> I'm jealous.



I'd say to her, roses are red, violets are blue, I dunno bout you but I'm willing to break my taboo for you lmao

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 7, 2020)

I do wanna say I love you adorable mafia hoes!

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 7, 2020)

Oh and @RemChu this is for you buddy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 7, 2020)

Aries said:


> It could be just the built up stress and anxiety ive felt all year just finally catched up to me and my body went haywire as soon as i got kinda sick for a few days. Atm im ready to get back to hosting a smaller game or making edits again to distract myself from the outside world again. I want to do a pokemon game. Feel like i got a real cool set up by taking past games and just simplifying it



Positive vibes to you Aries

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 7, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Man I would smell Ariana Grande's boots.
> 
> She's an angel.
> 
> I'm jealous.


----------



## muchentuchen (Dec 7, 2020)

What happened to mf'king Millenniumforums? The only thing I heard is that it died for a while now, but how? Detective Sherlock, I summon you!

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 7, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> I see. Glad everything is fine. Sucks we had to quit your mafia game. But glad you ok thusfar.



I really wanted to finish the game. I was thinking of restarting it but then i realized i likely couldn't. I was trying to run a 40+ game with 30 players or less. It just wasn't my vision of what the game was supposed to be. Would have to do a complete overhaul to it for it to be run the way it would want to be run. Ill probably come back to it 1 day hopefully


Go D. Usopp said:


> i'm sure me sending 500 blackbeard actions a cycle contributed to that stress
> 
> good to see u back chief


I would have had to went to the obd to calc the battle between gogeta and blackbeard pirates. Luckily didn't see the conclusion, would break what ever rules that game still had left. Happy to be back, i always feel at home here so happy to get back and do something ive always wanted to do here. A mafia trilogy of games


Alibaba Saluja said:


> Positive vibes to you Aries


Thank you mate, i really appreciate it

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 7, 2020)

hey @Aries who was muramasa??


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 7, 2020)

-> Even Aries wanting to simplify games

What a sign of the times.

(I get how you feel, bro)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Aries (Dec 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> hey @Aries who was muramasa??



Beerus

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 7, 2020)

Aries said:


> Beerus






player named beerus or beerus beerus himself lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 7, 2020)

RemChu said:


> She and her friends got the part. She auditioned as a joke. ~_~ They liked her.


My sister and I were almost an extra once for like 50 bucks or something. But they wanted us to get professional photograph shoots for our portfolio. 

We both kinda said it was t worth it to spend $100 to get our  picture taken o my to be a extras and only making a few bucks extra.

We were like the least « professionals » at the recruitment office. Everyone else had folders of headshots and what not. I think one other person came in like we did.

Oh yes, the hay days of Craigslist.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> player named beerus or beerus beerus himself lol



Muramasa was a mechanic that would lead to beerus threat level going to 100%. In the anime muramasa was a spirit who manifested itself. Idea was muramasa was a manifestation of the hosts. A true neutral of sorts who would be a obstacle to every player hence why novase and myself rolled 4 times. 

Who it targeted would always be random. It couldnt be killed or lynched just beaten in r/p/s. If it won 5 times beerus would not bother the game. If it lost 5 times would unleash beerus full fury. This game had alot of cool stuff going for it that was kinda hindered by alot things going against it to reach its full potential of a game. Like not having enough players, no longer having a co host, the new update messing up alot of things such as top contributors etc

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shrike (Dec 7, 2020)

Aries said:


> Muramasa was a mechanic that would lead to beerus threat level going to 100%. In the anime muramasa was a spirit who manifested itself. Idea was muramasa was a manifestation of the hosts. A true neutral of sorts who would be a obstacle to every player hence why novase and myself rolled 4 times.
> 
> Who it targeted would always be random. It couldnt be killed or lynched just beaten in r/p/s. If it won 5 times beerus would not bother the game. If it lost 5 times would unleash beerus full fury. This game had alot of cool stuff going for it that was kinda hindered by alot things going against it to reach its full potential of a game. Like not having enough players, no longer having a co host, the new update messing up alot of things such as top contributors etc


Who posted? 

Is a new feature that's the same like top contributors so it's easier now

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 7, 2020)

If liked the smash bros and dragonball game pls join this one. It simplifies the mechanics  for it to run smoother than those games and much smaller. To work around the skill items unlocks will change it to a leveling up system that unlocks you those abilities by surviving the dayphases. Save the r/p/s for smaller players to unlock their ultimate abilities. Each pokemon will have evolution form. A mega evolution, dynamix form, a shiny form or a item evolution.

Alpha blue will deal with pokemon blue/red, silver/gold, ruby/sapphire gens

Delta Green will deal with Diamond/Pearl, Black/White, X/Y gens

Omega Red will deal with Moon/Sun, Shield/Sword, Lets go Evee/Pikachu gens

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 7, 2020)

I'm in


----------



## Aries (Dec 7, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Who posted?
> 
> Is a new feature that's the same like top contributors so it's easier now



I probably should have waited before i started that game until they had brought back all the features. Very least can help those pokemon games. Think it lends itself well to the smash bros game mechanics better.


----------



## Shrike (Dec 7, 2020)

Aries said:


> I probably should have waited before i started that game until they had brought back all the features. Very least can help those pokemon games. Think it lends itself well to the smash bros game mechanics better.


True. 

Thank @T-Pein™ for asking the sherif of this place, he strangely went along and added the feature.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 7, 2020)

Shrike said:


> True.
> 
> Thank @T-Pein™ for asking the sherif of this place, he strangely went along and added the feature.


I think tpein be tickling his feet or buying his onlyfans lol

Reactions: Funny 3 | Neutral 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 7, 2020)

Shrike said:


> True.
> 
> Thank @T-Pein™ for asking the sherif of this place, he strangely went along and added the feature.



I also sent him the dice thing early on.
He took a while to do that one
@Go D. Usopp bothered him to install it over and over tho.
Mbxx delivers.
Is all in the making.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 7, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> I also sent him the dice thing early on.
> He took a while to do that one
> @Go D. Usopp bothered him to install it over and over tho.
> Mbxx delivers.
> Is all in the making.


So tell us have far in do you go? Is your safeword pein?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 7, 2020)

Aries said:


> Muramasa was a mechanic that would lead to beerus threat level going to 100%. In the anime muramasa was a spirit who manifested itself. Idea was muramasa was a manifestation of the hosts. A true neutral of sorts who would be a obstacle to every player hence why novase and myself rolled 4 times.
> 
> Who it targeted would always be random. It couldnt be killed or lynched just beaten in r/p/s. If it won 5 times beerus would not bother the game. If it lost 5 times would unleash beerus full fury. This game had alot of cool stuff going for it that was kinda hindered by alot things going against it to reach its full potential of a game. Like not having enough players, no longer having a co host, the new update messing up alot of things such as top contributors etc


lmaoo i thought he was a player 

and what about nova speaking in morse code lol, was that related?
aries = beerus
nova = muramasa


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 7, 2020)

Aries said:


> If liked the smash bros and dragonball game pls join this one. It simplifies the mechanics  for it to run smoother than those games and much smaller. To work around the skill items unlocks will change it to a leveling up system that unlocks you those abilities by surviving the dayphases. Save the r/p/s for smaller players to unlock their ultimate abilities. Each pokemon will have evolution form. A mega evolution, dynamix form, a shiny form or a item evolution.
> 
> Alpha blue will deal with pokemon blue/red, silver/gold, ruby/sapphire gens
> 
> ...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> Oh and @RemChu this is for you buddy


Really fast

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 7, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> ^ (use bro) do your Monday night wars mafia game damn @Aries lol



Dont think we have enough wrasslin fans atm for one sadly


----------



## Kue (Dec 7, 2020)

Aries said:


> Dont think we have enough wrasslin fans atm for one sadly


Are you feeling better?


----------



## Aries (Dec 7, 2020)

Kue said:


> Are you feeling better?


For the most part i am, just waiting on results. Im still adjusting my breathing but think its gonna take some time getting used to it before i can feel normal again. I think just preoccupying myself and keeping mind off the outside world for a bit will help my mental health

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Shrike (Dec 7, 2020)

Any games happening soon?


----------



## Kue (Dec 7, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Any games happening soon?



@Pool Party Nitty has a game you already signed up for, but it is at 15 now. Would you start with 15?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 7, 2020)

Ill be making Pokemon Mafia Alpha Blue sign ups in a bit. Just making banners for each role. Which team will reign supreme...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Useful 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Shizune (Dec 7, 2020)

Kue said:


> @Pool Party Nitty has a game you already signed up for, but it is at 15 now. Would you start with 15?


The next game is WAD's Sock Puppet mafia, the signups for which are stickied in this section. My game will start after that one is over, which should be 1-2 weeks from now.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kue (Dec 7, 2020)

Aries said:


> For the most part i am, just waiting on results. Im still adjusting my breathing but think its gonna take some time getting used to it before i can feel normal again. I think just preoccupying myself and keeping mind off the outside world for a bit will help my mental health



I hope you can feel better and not have to rely on distractions. Hopefully you have people IRL checking on you too, even if it's just over the phone.


----------



## Shrike (Dec 7, 2020)

Kue said:


> @Pool Party Nitty has a game you already signed up for, but it is at 15 now. Would you start with 15?


I am not in a hurry, was just asking. 



Pool Party Nitty said:


> The next game is WAD's Sock Puppet mafia, the signups for which are stickied in this section. My game will start after that one is over, which should be 1-2 weeks from now.


Hope Waddles is feeling a lot better.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 7, 2020)

Aries said:


> Dont think we have enough wrasslin fans atm for one sadly


I think we could pull it off. I kinda wanna play it but I would be your co host. I wanna host games here but I'm so unsure of how to make roles I get anxiety from trying. I got good idea concepts for it to be a flowing story. But my anxiety on the roles part stops me.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 7, 2020)

Look my biggest fan has arrived.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 7, 2020)

What's the matter @Pool Party Nitty don't want to show everyone your admiration

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 7, 2020)

Aries said:


> Dont think we have enough wrasslin fans atm for one sadly


i mean alot of ppl play games without knowing the flavor so dont think thats a limiting factor lol



Aries said:


> Ill be making Pokemon Mafia Alpha Blue sign ups in a bit. Just making banners for each role. Which team will reign supreme...


the banners look sick actually, when i host sonic or meme mafia i might ask u for some banners help

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 7, 2020)

That picture of her ugly ass on dr. Phil is mighty fittin I must say.


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 8, 2020)

Aries said:


> Ill be making Pokemon Mafia Alpha Blue sign ups in a bit. Just making banners for each role. Which team will reign supreme...



Your banners are amazing Aries 



Kudos to you


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 8, 2020)

Kurumi banner when?


----------



## Aries (Dec 8, 2020)

*Battle Frontier*: The Battle Frontier are a series of mini games that take place at the end of each dayphase (phase 0 being an exception) to determine who unlocks a legendary pokemon. Depending on the frontier brain will determine the mini game and the players required for it to start. To enter once a Frontier Brain appears you must tag me first to enter. 1st place Gold winner gets to choose their legendary while 2nd place Silver winner has their legendary randomized.



*Arena Tycoon Greta*(Battle Arena) : This is a 2/3 r/p/s tournament. 6 players are required to start this tournament but only people who haven't entered the Battle Frontier are allowed


*Pike Queen Lucy*(Battle Pike) : This is a lovers mafia game. 10 players required to start this. You will be paired with someone random. Play to win. Best team performance will win 1st and 2nd place



*Dome Ace Tucker*(Battle Dome) This is an R/P/S tournament. 8 players are required to start this. Once 8 are gathered this will be split into 2 brackets and they each must challenge a player whos not in the tournament. If you lose you lose your spot to them. Winners of each Bracket can reuse their evolved form abilities a second time.


*Factory Head Noland*(Battle Factory): This is a Hangman game. 5 players are required to start this. Player who guesses the sentence 1st wins. A 2nd round will begin to determine 2nd place winner



*Palace Maven Spencer*(Battle Palace) : This is a hurt n heal game that will take place during nightphase. 7 players required. Winner gets 1st choice while 2nd place will be at random



*Salon Maiden Anabel*(Battle Tower) Who ever rolls closest to 100 wins 1st place while lowest number wins 2nd. 5 players required



*Pyramid King Brandon*(Battle Pyramid): This is a Dethy Mafia Game that will take place during the nightphase. 5 players required. Best performance will get 1st choice while 2nd best will be at random.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 8, 2020)

Aries said:


> *Battle Frontier*: The Battle Frontier are a series of mini games that take place at the end of each dayphase (phase 0 being an exception) to determine who unlocks a legendary pokemon. Depending on the frontier brain will determine the mini game and the players required for it to start. To enter once a Frontier Brain appears you must tag me first to enter. 1st place Gold winner gets to choose their legendary while 2nd place Silver winner has their legendary randomized.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man idk half of these guys lol
i have not seen pokemon in like 10 years minimum

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Aries (Dec 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> man idk half of these guys lol
> i have not seen pokemon in like 10 years minimum



They were post game additions to Pokemon emerald. Only reason i even know who they are is because Pokemon Emerald was actually my 1st Pokemon game I ever played. This might make me a fraud since im trying to do a trilogy of games using each gen but i actually stopped at gen 5. I did not play Pokemon X/Y, Sun/Moon, Sword/Shield but thats what the pokewiki is for. Ive been doing alot of research and so far this is perhaps the easiest and simplest game ive ever done

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 8, 2020)

Funnily enough I stopped at Pokemon Emerald.

First game I played was Blue (or Red) and went all the way to Emerald.

So I'm only familiar with the first 3 gen.


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 8, 2020)

And I guess some Legendary Pokemon past that. The ones that appear in the frontbox of the games


----------



## Aries (Dec 8, 2020)

1st 3 gens are the best gens. Johto had the best game. Sinnoh is a close second for me. Really liked Team Galactic. One thing really looking forward in these games is expirementing with the mons from each gen. Espiecally the Legendaries. Im gonna try for the most part not to do pokemon repeats for each game unless they have a new form didnt use such as dynamax or mega form

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shrike (Dec 9, 2020)

@ everyone

WANT TO GET THE AVATARS SORTED OUT AND BACK TO HOW THEY WERE?

VOTE HERE


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 9, 2020)

Shrike said:


> @ everyone
> 
> WANT TO GET THE AVATARS SORTED OUT AND BACK TO HOW THEY WERE?
> 
> VOTE HERE



I shall vote but truthfully don't think it gonna work. Someone gonna has to find mbxx a bitch and give her forty dollars to change his mind lol


----------



## Shrike (Dec 9, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> I shall vote but truthfully don't think it gonna work. Someone gonna has to find mbxx a bitch and give her forty dollars to change his mind lol


Let's push it a bit this time, focused.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 9, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Let's push it a bit this time, focused.


----------



## Magic (Dec 9, 2020)

Got out of work, half day, swung by my sister's uni to get her lunch for her and friend. Her school is coincidentally in the same city. She said she got tested for covid like 3x this week, and one was for the movie. She got outfitted in her sailor outfit. Said she had stumbled accidently into the director's area. Saw the entire like storyboard for the movie and the script thing for who is playing what. She almost wanted to take a picture of the storyboard thing. 

I told her don't do that lol. And uh yeah she signed an NDA shit. She said she met some uh french famous actor, I don't his name. 
Pretty cool.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 9, 2020)

I bought so much uh fashion stuff recently. 
But some cool "grafitti" high fashion sneakers. I like them a lot. black with some red on the inside, red text and stuff.
Fishermen beanies .
Some uh  japanese hipster hoodies.  But they've yet to come in. 
I wear uh mostly shirt and tie to work with dress shoes or business casual. Now everyone calls me Sir at stores and shit. 

Like brah....the clothes make the man. I automatically command respect now.

Spent nearly $300 on skateboarder stuff.
-penny board gift for sister for xmas.

-pennyboard for myself. >_> 
-surfskate    (the front wheel can pivot and stuff,) letting you do really aggressive carves suppose to be like surfing on land.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 9, 2020)

Feeling cute, might rob a bank later



but yeah the beanies are nice for fall winter look.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 10, 2020)

I also think it's time for a convo change...


----------



## Aries (Dec 10, 2020)

The opening edit i made for my Pokemon Alpha Blue Mafia Game. I put more effort making this than gamefreak did for sword and shield

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Dec 10, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> I also think it's time for a convo change...


How many pages has it been?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 10, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> How many pages has it been?



I dunno. I just think the convo title is mild as hell. I'm sick of seeing stuff about dirty birds.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Dec 10, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> I dunno. I just think the convo title is mild as hell. I'm sick of seeing stuff about dirty birds.


You're tripping scrotes mate, rule of bird is a great name.  One of them is always scum

Should add Shrike to the poll, shrikes are birds

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Dec 10, 2020)

This convo thread has had solid names for ages, anybody got a list of them?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 10, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> You're tripping scrotes mate, rule of bird is a great name.  One of them is always scum
> 
> Should add Shrike to the poll, shrikes are birds


Fuck them stinky ass birds

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 10, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Oddjutsu (Dec 10, 2020)

Pigeon, Raven, Albatross, Goose, Shrike

which real life bird wins in a fight?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 10, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Pigeon, Raven, Albatross, Goose, Shrike
> 
> which real life bird wins in a fight?


neither. cause i'm gonna throw bread down laced with poison and they gonna flock to their death.  lol


----------



## Oddjutsu (Dec 10, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> neither. cause i'm gonna throw bread down laced with poison and they gonna flock to their death.  lol


I think the albatross has it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Dec 11, 2020)

Hello friends, I bring news:

WAD has decided to postpone Sock Puppet Mafia until next year.

With WAD's game out of the way, I'm setting Holy Shonen Trinity 5's start date to one week from today, on Friday, December 18th. Those of you who are looking for a new game to play in place of WAD's may sign up here: ​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 11, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Pigeon, Raven, Albatross, Goose, Shrike
> 
> which real life bird wins in a fight?


Ravens are the most intelligent of these birds, they will outsmart all the others. Just like I outsmart all of the Mafia birds.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 11, 2020)

No wonder the Solo King's Spirit Animal is the Raven

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 11, 2020)

_Stares at you in anime_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 11, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> I dunno. I just think the convo title is mild as hell. I'm sick of seeing stuff about dirty birds.



you dont like my thread?
sad!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 11, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Should add Shrike to the poll, shrikes are birds



I think I did suggest that.....


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2020)

On the epic store they are giving out for free Pillars of Eternity definitive edition and Tyranny. Great crpgs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 14, 2020)

Halfway finished with making roles for that Pokemon Alpha Blue Mafia version. For fun decided to do the opening for the potiential sequel. Pokemon Delta Green Mafia

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Magic (Dec 14, 2020)

Aries said:


> Halfway finished with making roles for that Pokemon Alpha Blue Mafia version. For fun decided to do the opening for the potiential sequel. Pokemon Delta Green Mafia


Nice font and colors for the mafia at the end there.

Are you feeling better?


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 14, 2020)

Aries said:


> Halfway finished with making roles for that Pokemon Alpha Blue Mafia version. For fun decided to do the opening for the potiential sequel. Pokemon Delta Green Mafia



You make these vids from scratch?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 14, 2020)

Last Pokemon game I played was Silver for the gameboy Color.
I also played Red for Original Gameboy.

Edit - NVM I did play a gameboy advance game. - Saphire


----------



## Aries (Dec 14, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Nice font and colors for the mafia at the end there.
> 
> Are you feeling better?


For the most part I feel better. Breathing has returned. Im still in quarantine tho till Thursday


Alibaba Saluja said:


> You make these vids from scratch?



I wish could do video game animation. I just edit the videos and combine them. I used intros for pokemon soulsilver and Alpha sapphire for the 1st vid. 2nd vid i used pokemon white, platinum and x for the vid.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 14, 2020)

Aries said:


> For the most part I feel better. Breathing has returned. Im still in quarantine tho till Thursday
> 
> 
> I wish could do video game animation. I just edit the videos and combine them. I used intros for pokemon soulsilver and Alpha sapphire for the 1st vid. 2nd vid i used pokemon white, platinum and x for the vid.


Alright good to hear buddy.

Mmmmm not sure what you mean but you can do edits and stuff, plenty of video tutorials on them. Yeah 3d animation takes some time to learn and practice. There is blender and stuff for free and free tutorials but yeah lot of work if you don't plan to work in 3d....

You can do a lot of magic with video editing and b roll footage/ other video stuff.

Personally I hated learning 3d stuff when i was in school lol ~_~

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aries (Dec 14, 2020)

Pokemango sign ups are up


----------



## Aries (Dec 14, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Alright good to hear buddy.
> 
> Mmmmm not sure what you mean but you can do edits and stuff, plenty of video tutorials on them. Yeah 3d animation takes some time to learn and practice. There is blender and stuff for free and free tutorials but yeah lot of work if you don't plan to work in 3d....
> 
> ...



Ive been interested in how to make custom edits like inserting images onto existing videos. Just never had the tools available to really try. Ive seen some video tutorials but think it never came out like it did there's. Their was always something missing

 My laptop is kinda old so dont think its up to date with latest editing software tho maybe can see if those other free software can work on my laptop.

Would love to expand on video editing, it was a hobby at first but think can do some real cool stuff considering what i can do with limited tools on my disposal. 

It sounds fun but pretty complex from what ive seen. Also another thing is editing is very time consuming. When i was editing those marvel movies it would take me 3-4 days to do one film


----------



## Magic (Dec 14, 2020)

Aries said:


> Ive been interested in how to make custom edits like inserting images onto existing videos. Just never had the tools available to really try. Ive seen some video tutorials but think it never came out like it did there's. Their was always something missing
> 
> My laptop is kinda old so dont think its up to date with latest editing software tho maybe can see if those other free software can work on my laptop.
> 
> ...


Good free professional video editing software, Davinci Resolve. Plenty of tutorials on youtube for free. I currently use that. If you've used like unreal engine or similar programs it's similar to that.

I use to use adobe creative cloud, checking the price now.
Premier Pro is 20.99 a month. ~_~ Kinda much. If you're working etc. 20.99 isn't that much but ugh every month lol adds up.

yeah you need uh good ram processing power from your computer. The rendering video stuff at the end takes a lot of calculations. 

If you have the patience to edit entire film stuff like you do already you got what it takes. That's impressive dedication.
Nice uh channel for some quick videos tuts on davinci resolve:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 15, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Davinci Resolve


Book marked. thank you.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 16, 2020)

What is going on why no more Okosan?


----------



## Hidden (Dec 16, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> What is going on why no more Okosan?


Why what do you mean?


----------



## Magic (Dec 16, 2020)

They told my sister they will pay her to do more scenes for the movie. And they will pay her to be in a hotel in January.


~.~ I don't want anyone unscrupulous taking advantage of her though. But uh she said there will be other girls in the room too...

But yeah. Cool I guess.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 16, 2020)

Hidden said:


> Why what do you mean?



No Coo?
Human From the Present?
Okosan is no more.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 17, 2020)

Hidden said:


> Why what do you mean?



wow did okosan just slip hes an imposter?

or thats his human pet walking on keyboard


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 17, 2020)

yo btw why r there no games going

where is my role for next game

i demand receiving a role pm now !!!


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 17, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> wow did okosan just slip hes an imposter?
> 
> or thats his human pet walking on keyboard



The bird got caged.
No more Bird from the future.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kue (Dec 17, 2020)

I delayed mines to January under the impression Wad or Nitty was about to run a game lol.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Dec 17, 2020)

The Okosan mystery is intriguing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 17, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> The Okosan mystery is intriguing


He went south for the winter?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 17, 2020)

there was once a caw. now there is a caw no more.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 17, 2020)

Usopp must like how my nuts smell or something. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 18, 2020)

This shit is cracking me up. 


Haaaahaha


----------



## Laix (Dec 19, 2020)

Merry Cockmas hens

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 19, 2020)

Coo! (Can I be the new Okosan?)


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 19, 2020)

Coo Cooo coo! (Willing to change my username)


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 19, 2020)

Coooo! ( yall like my new avatar? )


----------



## Didi (Dec 19, 2020)

I'd prefer if you stop posting altogether

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 19, 2020)

Didi said:


> I'd prefer if you stop posting altogether

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 19, 2020)

Didi said:


> I'd prefer if you stop posting altogether



Cooooo! ( T-Pein will not stop posting, will only stop posting if they get another perma ban )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 19, 2020)

Ningeeen!!! (ningen bird hunter notices another bird in the vicinity and takes out his rifle to go hunting  )

Reactions: Funny 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 19, 2020)

where I come from pein thats called biting. gimmick infringement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 19, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Cooooo! ( T-Pein will not stop posting, will only stop posting if they get another perma ban )


Is this a joke or... a painful scream for help ?


----------



## Solar (Dec 19, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Coo! (Can I be the new Okosan?)


Aren't you 30? Why are you gimmick posting all of the time?


----------



## Kue (Dec 19, 2020)

Iwandesu said:


> Is this a joke or... a painful scream for help ?



If you are going to do it, wait until after my game.


----------



## Didi (Dec 19, 2020)

Just fucking ban the idiot now and be done with it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aries (Dec 19, 2020)

T-Pein confirmed to be a bottom


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 19, 2020)

Tiffany said:


> Aren't you 30? Why are you gimmick posting all of the time?



Coo coo coooo! ( what you mean by all the time? T-Pein has been doing it for like 7 hours or so lol. )


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 19, 2020)

The 6 paths of T-Pein roaming the forums would be really funny

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> The 6 paths of T-Pein roaming the forums would be really funny



Coo! ( it would had been sick, all Six Paths of T-Pein suddently appearing in your thread in unison. I only got to recruit Animal path T-Pein.... sad )

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Catamount (Dec 19, 2020)

What does Hidden instead of Okosan's name mean? He is banned (self requested or whatever) or what


----------



## Solar (Dec 19, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Coo coo coooo! ( what you mean by all the time? T-Pein has been doing it for like 7 hours or so lol. )


I consider your normal posting to also be a gimmick,


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 19, 2020)

Catamount said:


> What does Hidden instead of Okosan's name mean? He is banned (self requested or whatever) or what


He just changed his name to Hidden lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 19, 2020)

Tiffany said:


> I consider your normal posting to also be a gimmick,



Coo cooooo cooo! ( And why would you say that? Its just me posting normally, Ive been normal posting like that since 2006 lol )


----------



## Solar (Dec 19, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Coo cooooo cooo! ( And why would you say that? Its just me posting normally, Ive been normal posting like that since 2006 lol )


That's terrifying.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 19, 2020)

Tiffany said:


> That's terrifying.



Coo! ( you are incorrectly assuming I post like this in the forums only, you should check out my texts and emails. Imagine texting with me? Kek )


----------



## Hidden (Dec 19, 2020)

Catamount said:


> What does Hidden instead of Okosan's name mean? He is banned (self requested or whatever) or what


Yeah just changed my name. Will probably change some stuff like profile picture and whatnot too later, but kept it for now so people can tell who I am.


T-Pein™ said:


> Coo! (Can I be the new Okosan?)


Imagine trying to pretend to be the bird that I translated for smh

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Catamount (Dec 19, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> He just changed his name to Hidden lol


I saw he was not replying in a sign up thread and thought he was mia x)


----------



## Catamount (Dec 19, 2020)

Hidden said:


> Yeah just changed my name. Will probably change some stuff like profile picture and whatnot too later, but kept it for now so people can tell who I am.
> 
> Imagine trying to pretend to be the bird that I translated for smh


Omg come on now I am getting lost in avatars
Establish your presence in a notable way!


----------



## Magic (Dec 19, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> He just changed his name to Hidden lol


Wtf.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Dec 19, 2020)

Who's hosting favorites 2021?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 19, 2020)

Hidden said:


> Imagine trying to pretend to be the bird that I translated for smh



Coo... (What happened to Okosan?)


----------



## Magic (Dec 19, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Coo... (What happened to Okosan?)


2020 took another one from us.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 19, 2020)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> Who's hosting favorites 2021?


that would be @Aries.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 20, 2020)

What, Okosan abandoned the bird routine?

Why 2020, why must you be so cruel?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Natalija (Dec 20, 2020)

So many potential Okosans here, what's going on

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 20, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Coo! ( it would had been sick, all Six Paths of T-Pein suddently appearing in your thread in unison. I only got to recruit Animal path T-Pein.... sad )



i applied for ningen path but never got accepted


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 20, 2020)

rikt okosan

rule of bird wasent too kind to him or what?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 20, 2020)

I told you the convo title and its contents were a crackhead move.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 21, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 21, 2020)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> Who's hosting favorites 2021?


@Aries and @Platinum

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 21, 2020)

2022 will be democratically decided tho

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 21, 2020)

Assumind this forum still exists by then of course

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 21, 2020)

Iwandesu said:


> 2022 will be democratically decided tho



Thats cute.


----------



## Aries (Dec 21, 2020)

Favs 11: End Game

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Platinum (Dec 21, 2020)

Favs 358/2 DayPhases


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 21, 2020)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 21, 2020)

Favs 11 will truly be the kingdom hearts 3 of our era. With platinums mexican standoffs being the dlc epilogue


----------



## Aries (Dec 21, 2020)

Finishing up the Pokemon roles. Ill be going all in to advertising it after xmas


----------



## Hidden (Dec 21, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Coo... (What happened to Okosan?)


Okosan decided to go back to full time hunting True Pudding so I just took over his account instead. I've picked up some stuff translating all this time tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 22, 2020)

Aries said:


> Favs 11: End Game



The last great favorites for likely a couple years from the looks of things...


----------



## Hidden (Dec 22, 2020)

The feeling when there's no simple-ish, small mafia game to jump in.



You all and only having role madness games ready smh


----------



## Platinum (Dec 22, 2020)

We're bringing back all the fan favorites just to kill them off senselessly; full Rian Johnson.


----------



## Kue (Dec 22, 2020)

Hidden said:


> The feeling when there's no simple-ish, small mafia game to jump in.
> 
> 
> 
> You all and only having role madness games ready smh


I'm looking for one more in my game that starts in the 26th. It's a barely vanilla game, but it's simper than role madness games.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 22, 2020)

Cooooo coooo coooooo! ( hmm yeah @Hidden join kues game. )


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 22, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aries (Dec 22, 2020)

The 3 faces of SinRaven. Town SinRaven, Mafia SinRaven, Indie SinRaven

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 22, 2020)

Alright my last update for a long time.

-they called my sister back just her though, they didnt care about her friend

she plays multiple background people diff outfits and areas
lots of stars in the movie like captain america actor
pay is a lot
they pay her to quarantine in hotel in January or whatever.
They really like her face.

Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh uh i forgot whatever
Pretty cool :Y

Uhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Yeah I'm probably gonna stop posting.
Uh first book out soon! Kid's story.
IG: Romainarts
think so
Youtube: Garrett Romain
Will probably be posting regular stuff starting January

I have no interest in this fucking site anymore. Been a pleasure take care whatever you guys are doing. GGs good bye ~

Reactions: Friendly 10


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 22, 2020)

RemChu said:


> I have no interest in this fucking site anymore. Been a pleasure take care whatever you guys are doing. GGs good bye ~



Coo!  ( I hear no one ever really quits...anyways, pz m8 )


----------



## Shrike (Dec 22, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Alright my last update for a long time.
> 
> -they called my sister back just her though, they didnt care about her friend
> 
> ...


Come back to play mafia sometime, this sucks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Dec 22, 2020)

Take care of your sister and do not trust the hollywood types


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 23, 2020)

RemChu, bro, please dont leave us!! 

I... I love you, baka!


----------



## Kingslayer (Dec 23, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Favs 358/2 DayPhases


Hey plat , how is chief doing ?


----------



## Kingslayer (Dec 23, 2020)

Hidden said:


> Yeah just changed my name. Will probably change some stuff like profile picture and whatnot too later, but kept it for now so people can tell who I am.
> 
> Imagine trying to pretend to be the bird that I translated for smh


Welcome to human world, you awesome bird.

Looks like Tpein decided to take over .


----------



## Kingslayer (Dec 23, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Alright my last update for a long time.
> 
> -they called my sister back just her though, they didnt care about her friend
> 
> ...


Take care man .


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 25, 2020)

Happy birthday @poutanko ~

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 26, 2020)

Hidden said:


> Yeah just changed my name. Will probably change some stuff like profile picture and whatnot too later, but kept it for now so people can tell who I am.
> 
> Imagine trying to pretend to be the bird that I translated for smh


Does this mean that there won’t be a bird mafia anymore?


----------



## Kingslayer (Dec 26, 2020)

I am enjoying those tpein commentaries.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 26, 2020)

Fallen Angel said:


> I am enjoying those tpein commentaries.


T-pein has turned into a cuckoo after following all of Trump’s tweets.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 26, 2020)

Finished the pokemon roles. Gonna start sending out invites. I like how i formatted the game. May reuse it to redo the Cross Epoch Mafia Game

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 26, 2020)

Aries said:


> Finished the pokemon roles. Gonna start sending out invites. I like how i formatted the game. May reuse it to redo the Cross Epoch Mafia Game


Hope you are feeling better.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 26, 2020)

Iwandesu said:


> @Aries and @Platinum


favorites 11 will be an aries game  

did u see this one @Alibaba Saluja


----------



## Hidden (Dec 26, 2020)

Alwaysmind said:


> Does this mean that there won’t be a bird mafia anymore?


I'm leaning towards no, but if enough people are really wanting it I might make it. The problem is with how long it was between sign-ups and now, I'm sure I'm going to get some drop outs. That means I basically have to do the whole sign up process again and ehh instead of that I might just pivot to a different, easier project.

Like legit I have a game where the only thing I need to do s make a couple of yes/no decisions and then the game would be ready. And that sounds a whole lot easier to me tbh.


----------



## Aries (Dec 26, 2020)

Depends on how platinum wants to run it but currently we have an idea in how to incorporate both our styles into it. Players are going to submit 2 characters and we are going to mix and match them to create 1 super role. So you are going to get 1 platinum role and 1 Aries role. Phases will likely alternate between a hope phase(Platinum Roles)  and a troll one (Aries Roles)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hidden (Dec 26, 2020)

There's a lot of role madness type games going on right now, would there be any interest in more of a vanilla type game?  Because that's the other setup that I have that would take like, a day's balancing max (hopefully) to be ready

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 26, 2020)

Hidden said:


> I'm leaning towards no, but if enough people are really wanting it I might make it. The problem is with how long it was between sign-ups and now, I'm sure I'm going to get some drop outs. That means I basically have to do the whole sign up process again and ehh instead of that I might just pivot to a different, easier project.
> 
> Like legit I have a game where the only thing I need to do s make a couple of yes/no decisions and then the game would be ready. And that sounds a whole lot easier to me tbh.


But...but....I had picked a bird.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 27, 2020)

happy birthday to @poutanko (it's still the 26th here though so it still counts)

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 27, 2020)

Alwaysmind said:


> But...but....I had picked a bird.....



Same,
Kinda very disappointed.
Was looking forward to the avian role madness game since it got announced
One of the few things I was looking forward to this year.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 27, 2020)

Also I dont wanna be bird no more....
gonna be news anchor again


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 27, 2020)

being a bird got me heat.
rule of bird is real.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Dec 27, 2020)

Welcome to human world @T-Pein™

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kingslayer (Dec 27, 2020)

Iwandesu said:


> @Aries and @Platinum


Amzing plat is amazing host played the mexican stand off  and entertaining to read his write ups . Of course Aries is our favorite Goat host !!! It will be fire !


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 27, 2020)

Happy birthday bunny/pikachu! @poutanko

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Hero (Dec 27, 2020)

Happy birthday @poutanko

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 28, 2020)

Happy Birthday @poutanko !

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Platinum (Dec 28, 2020)

I miss the old T-pein, 

The coo coo cachoo T-pein

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hidden (Dec 28, 2020)

Platinum said:


> I miss the old T-pein,
> 
> The coo coo cachoo T-pein


Imagine giving up coo'ing smh


----------



## Oddjutsu (Dec 28, 2020)

Do the fucking bird game

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Dec 29, 2020)

TPein giving up the coo thing is a bit sad,  Okosan put up with it for years and eventually earned everybody's respect


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 29, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> TPein giving up the coo thing is a bit sad,  Okosan put up with it for years and eventually earned everybody's respect



imagine getting lynched just because you are a bird?
that is the sad part....
not down.
too much hardship and discrimination


----------



## Hidden (Dec 29, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> imagine getting lynched just because you are a bird?
> that is the sad part....
> not down.
> too much hardship and discrimination


You know I don't know if Okosan ever actually got lynched due to rule of bird. Pressured sure, but I legit can't remember if they were lynched

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Dec 29, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> TPein giving up the coo thing is a bit sad,  Okosan put up with it for years and eventually earned everybody's respect


I know Tpein wont last a week .


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## SinRaven (Dec 29, 2020)

Hidden said:


> You know I don't know if Okosan ever actually got lynched due to rule of bird. Pressured sure, but I legit can't remember if they were lynched


Same here. Only noob birds get lynched that easily.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 29, 2020)

Well once a dirty bird, always a dirty bird. so it's inevitable they all get lynched.


----------



## Aries (Dec 30, 2020)

Want to do a marvel vs dc comics mafia game once this pokemon game is finished


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 30, 2020)

Aries said:


> Want to do a marvel vs dc comics mafia game once this pokemon game is finished


im doing an avengers vs xmen game xd

already have most roles done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kingslayer (Dec 30, 2020)

Hidden said:


> Imagine giving up coo'ing smh


Well i know he will go back fanboying tucker or donnie he is not the type to stay in one character .


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 30, 2020)

By the way, congrats @Hidden (Okosan), @Iwandesu and @poutanko. Your namesake now appear as villages in the D&D world of Kathos that I am making. (In the case of hidden, I used Okosan).

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 30, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> im doing an avengers vs xmen game xd
> 
> already have most roles done



Thats a good theme. We need some more comic themed games. The very 1st games i ever hosted here were actually comic themed. Started off with xmen then batman/superman followed by spiderman. 

I think the only thing that held me back from hosting another was i got caught up in trying to make my next game bigger and badder than the last.  I never felt like I could have done the theme justice but the pokemon set up kinda made me realize i dont need to use everyone to pay tribute to it. Just portions and a smaller player list. Save other characters for a sequel


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 30, 2020)

If there are any takers I can make a 1 shot D&D story.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 30, 2020)

Alwaysmind said:


> If there are any takers I can make a 1 shot D&D story.


When/how?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 30, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> When/how?


Whenever, wherever
We're meant to be discord
I'll be there, and you'll be near
And that's the roll20, my dear


----------



## Aries (Dec 30, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Dec 30, 2020)

Hidden said:


> I'm leaning towards no, but if enough people are really wanting it I might make it. The problem is with how long it was between sign-ups and now, I'm sure I'm going to get some drop outs. That means I basically have to do the whole sign up process again and ehh instead of that I might just pivot to a different, easier project.
> 
> Like legit I have a game where the only thing I need to do s make a couple of yes/no decisions and then the game would be ready. And that sounds a whole lot easier to me tbh.


Host in spring its usually time people have off from school coursework.


----------



## Hidden (Dec 31, 2020)

Alwaysmind said:


> If there are any takers I can make a 1 shot D&D story.


Man speaking of D&D I've been itching to play some recently but have no means to get a group together right now f. I'd have to be the DM if I did which isn't really the same


----------



## Kingslayer (Dec 31, 2020)

Hidden said:


> Man speaking of D&D I've been itching to play some recently but have no means to get a group together right now f. I'd have to be the DM if I did which isn't really the same


When i first played here with you i thought were Hattoti fanboy . If you ever read one piece rob lucci pretends as mute person and let hattori speaks to disguise his real personality.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Dec 31, 2020)

Alwaysmind said:


> Whenever, wherever
> We're meant to be discord
> I'll be there, and you'll be near
> And that's the roll20, my dear


oh dear.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 31, 2020)

Catamount said:


> oh dear.


GOOd to see you to cat!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Dec 31, 2020)

Alwaysmind said:


> GOOd to see you to cat!


----------



## poutanko (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy birthday @Kvothe Kingkiller

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy Birthday @Kvothe Kingkiller  !!!!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy Birthday @Kvothe Kingkiller

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 1, 2021)

thanks

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 1, 2021)

happy bday mothafucka

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Jan 2, 2021)

@FLORIDA MAN you okay bruv?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 2, 2021)

Shrike said:


> @FLORIDA MAN you okay bruv?


he fine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 2, 2021)

I heard wad had health issues hope he is doing fine. @Kvothe Kingkiller kingkiller any update from him ?


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 2, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> thanks


Happy birthday .

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 2, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> I heard wad had health issues hope he is doing fine. @Kvothe Kingkiller kingkiller any update from him ?


yeah, he's fine. He's just been playing games

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 2, 2021)

bitch made rona can't stop the wad


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 3, 2021)

Happy birthday @Kvothe Kingkiller sweetheart

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Hidden (Jan 3, 2021)

So I think what's gonna happen is I'm going to run the easier, vanilla-type game, and then I'll figure out if I want to do a reboot of the bird game or not afterwards   

Probably just depends on my mood at the time though tbh

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 3, 2021)

I wanna start the signup for the Avengers vs Xmen game soon, and hoping we can run it mid/late January (if there is a spot)

is there sm1 I need to get permission from b4 starting a signup thread?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 5, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> I wanna start the signup for the Avengers vs Xmen game soon, and hoping we can run it mid/late January (if there is a spot)
> 
> is there sm1 I need to get permission from b4 starting a signup thread?


No, you literally don't need permission from anyone to run a game on NF.  You just start a signup whenever the fuck you want

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 5, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> No, you literally don't need permission from anyone to run a game on NF.  You just start a signup whenever the fuck you want


say no more

by bad for thinking we r not cavemen, we got technology 

apparently not


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 5, 2021)

nah you got to ask the god of troll.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 5, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> nah you got to ask the god of troll.


where is the fun in asking myself

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 5, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> where is the fun in asking myself


Everybody knows it's not you though.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 5, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> Everybody knows it's not you though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 5, 2021)

Hidden said:


> Man speaking of D&D I've been itching to play some recently but have no means to get a group together right now f. I'd have to be the DM if I did which isn't really the same


Roll 20 and discord is where the magic happen these days. though it is hard if we all live on different continents.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 5, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> I wanna start the signup for the Avengers vs Xmen game soon, and hoping we can run it mid/late January (if there is a spot)
> 
> is there sm1 I need to get permission from b4 starting a signup thread?





Oddjutsu said:


> No, you literally don't need permission from anyone to run a game on NF.  You just start a signup whenever the fuck you want


Yes, this isn't like thriller bark where you need permission to start a game. 

What a fascist rule.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 5, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> Roll 20 and discord is where the magic happen these days. though it is hard if we all live on different continents.


i really wanna start getting into D&D but dont know where to get started with. it seems itneresting af
roll 20 looks like the place to go



Alwaysmind said:


> Yes, this isn't like thriller bark where you need permission to start a game.
> 
> What a fascist rule.


never been there, glad its different here lol


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 5, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i really wanna start getting into D&D but dont know where to get started with. it seems itneresting af
> roll 20 looks like the place to go




This is a good start. Matt is pretty good here.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 5, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> This is a good start. Matt is pretty good here.


watched it all, that was actually amazing. this guys good

the best way to learn it is to play it

i am a big time rpg player on computer, so working out the character, stats, race, weapons etc... stuff is 2nd nature to me once i get hang of the game

i just had no clue how the game even works or where exactly is it played

do we have to go to someone's house and sit at a table lmao? im sure there r some websites now for that right?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 5, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> watched it all, that was actually amazing. this guys good
> 
> the best way to learn it is to play it
> 
> ...


You used to meet at someone's house or a pub (if you asked the manager or team in advance to get the OK as long as you buy food), sometimes a local group would have set location such as a comic book stores' basement. 

Right now, the most common way is on roll20. 

People can either use the built-in voice and chat feature or go to discord. With these online platforms, you don't need dice as you can roll from there. 

I've finished running a campaign last month and both of the other ones I play in are all on roll20.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 5, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> You used to meet at someone's house or a pub (if you asked the manager or team in advance to get the OK as long as you buy food), sometimes a local group would have set location such as a comic book stores' basement.
> 
> Right now, the most common way is on roll20.
> 
> ...


so u get to design ur own world there? i assume there is some sort of membership fee or smthing? this has to be a big software lol

specially if i can hop around and join worlds created by others


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 5, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> so u get to design ur own world there? i assume there is some sort of membership fee or smthing? this has to be a big software lol
> 
> specially if i can hop around and join worlds created by others


I designed my world on a free website but you could theoretically do almost the same on roll20 though more limited in the artistic field. Though you can easily import images of the game map on roll 20.

While the website is free, they do have the subscription model for hat gives you access to book maps, Icons, and other stuff.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 5, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> I designed my world on a free website but you could theoretically do almost the same on roll20 though more limited in the artistic field. Though you can easily import images of the game map on roll 20.
> 
> While the website is free, they do have the subscription model for hat gives you access to book maps, Icons, and other stuff.


seems alot of stuff, shud just be made to a computer rpg where u can design 3d world

im still down to play actually, when i have time imma ask u for a party maybe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 5, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> seems alot of stuff, shud just be made to a computer rpg where u can design 3d world
> 
> im still down to play actually, when i have time imma ask u for a party maybe


That's no problem.  

I'm actually in the process of brainstorming a one-shot (or maybe a short campaign of 1-3 levels)


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 6, 2021)

I would love to play if someone set it into a universe I'd be interested in.


----------



## Hidden (Jan 6, 2021)

Alright everyone join my Raging Loop game pronto so I can just start it immediately


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 6, 2021)

im too newbie and wont have time for a full session rn so imma pass, but im genuinely interested in the game so when i get sm time will do


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 6, 2021)

Hidden said:


> Alright everyone join my Raging Loop game pronto so I can just start it immediately


wait whers your coo

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 6, 2021)

Lord Genome said:


> wait whers your coo


@T-Pein™  cracked the code

its actually the human speaking now, without translating for the bird


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 6, 2021)

Tpein just got banned and tchill shows up today, call me suspicious

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 6, 2021)

Could be a coincidence, as long as they don't act like tpein then it's all gravy.   Fuck that slaphappy mongotron

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 6, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> Tpein just got banned and tchill shows up today, call me suspicious


no, tchill isnt tpein

i invited him

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 6, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> no, tchill isnt tpein
> 
> i invited him


That timing though and the polarising usernames


But sounds like we got an epic trade


----------



## Melodie (Jan 6, 2021)

i have been informed okosan dropped his bird speech.

this forum just gets worse

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 6, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> That timing though and the polarising usernames
> 
> 
> But sounds like we got an epic trade


i didnt even know he got banned but that's hilarious


----------



## Sigismund (Jan 6, 2021)

Melodie said:


> i have been informed okosan dropped his bird speech.
> 
> this forum just gets worse


Yeah its just not the same.



Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> i didnt even know he got banned but that's hilarious


At this point, hasn't he literally spent >95% of his time on NF banned?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 6, 2021)

Melodie said:


> i have been informed okosan dropped his bird speech.
> 
> this forum just gets worse


Don't be sad that it's over but be happy that we got to experience it

Tpeins fault for being a stalker cunt to okosan imo


----------



## Melodie (Jan 6, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> Don't be sad that it's over but be happy that we got to experience it
> 
> Tpeins fault for being a stalker cunt to okosan imo


wait what happened


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 6, 2021)

Melodie said:


> wait what happened


TPein rode Okosans nuts so hard it probably scared him, it sure creeped me out

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 6, 2021)

Lord @Sigismund is the villain of a short 1-3 level campaign I am making. 

Forever cementing your reputation as scum.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 6, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> Lord @Sigismund is the villain of a short 1-3 level campaign I am making.
> 
> Forever cementing your reputation as scum.


4e or 5e?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 6, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> 4e or 5e?


5e.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 6, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> 5e.


ay tho i hear 4e is fun.

I've finished a 5e campaign once but the other times we never finished a campaign


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 6, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> ay tho i hear 4e is fun.
> 
> I've finished a 5e campaign once but the other times we never finished a campaign


Funny, I hear 4e was a pain combat wise. lol


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 6, 2021)

I'd like to play but I'm on the other side of the planet and it's fucked to schedule things.  I've played with an American group before and starting at 2am was brutal


----------



## Sigismund (Jan 7, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> Lord @Sigismund is the villain of a short 1-3 level campaign I am making.
> 
> Forever cementing your reputation as scum.


Wait, It wasn't already cemented?

Also, this makes it the second time I have been the basis of a villain for a table top campaign I have absolutely no involvement in, lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 7, 2021)

Sigismund said:


> Wait, It wasn't already cemented?
> 
> Also, this makes it the second time I have been the basis of a villain for a table top campaign I have absolutely no involvement in, lol.


Really? When was the first? :Skully

I just found that instead of tryin to come up with clever names for villains and villages, that I can just draw inspiration from user names here.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Sigismund (Jan 7, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> Really? When was the first? :Skully
> 
> I just found that instead of tryin to come up with clever names for villains and villages, that I can just draw inspiration from user names here.


It was a Dark Heresy Campaign, at this point 5 or 6 years ago, which was ran by a co worker of mine.

The character based on me was a Commissar who was working for a radical Inquisitor iirc. Never found out how that ended for him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 7, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> nah you got to ask the god of troll.


Grats on mvp .

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Jan 7, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> Funny, I hear 4e was a pain combat wise. lol


It was. Good for a video game, bad for pen and paper. Can't imagine how horrible the combat is on levels 12+.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 7, 2021)

whats even 4e and 5e

and dem how many levels r there

do i gotta spend multiple sessions to level up lol


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> whats even 4e and 5e
> 
> and dem how many levels r there
> 
> do i gotta spend multiple sessions to level up lol



I mean depends on the campaign and the DM but generally you won't be getting a new level every session, that'd be crazy

Normal max level is level 20


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 7, 2021)

Didi said:


> I mean depends on the campaign and the DM but generally you won't be getting a new level every session, that'd be crazy
> 
> Normal max level is level 20


do u mean like i gotta spend months to become lvl 20?

if so then thats worst than rpg on video games 

i cant even play with u guys. u will all be high levels n sht


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> do u mean like i gotta spend months to become lvl 20?
> 
> if so then thats worst than rpg on video games
> 
> i cant even play with u guys. u will all be high levels n sht



Generally when starting off a campaign you'd all make new characters at the same level (you can start off higher than level 1 if you'd like, in a current campaign I'm playing we all started at level 3 for instance)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2021)

I feel like you're pretty confused about how pen en paper RPGs work lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 7, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> do u mean like i gotta spend months to become lvl 20?
> 
> if so then thats worst than rpg on video games
> 
> i cant even play with u guys. u will all be high levels n sht


everyone starts at the same level

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 7, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> Funny, I hear 4e was a pain combat wise. lol


think @Didi and @FLORIDA MAN play on 4e.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> think @Didi and @FLORIDA MAN play on 4e.



I've never played 4e, but WAD does yeah

I've played some 3.5e in the past, nowadays I'm always playing 5e

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 7, 2021)

I've never played.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 7, 2021)

whats a 4e and 3e lol



Didi said:


> I feel like you're pretty confused about how pen en paper RPGs work lol


im trying to relate it to computer rpg that might be the problem lol



God Of Shinobi said:


> I've never played.


same, wanna try it out with them smtimes?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2021)

editions of the game, all with their own set of rules

5th edition is the most modern one, and I think also generally the most played

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 7, 2021)

Didi said:


> editions of the game, all with their own set of rules
> 
> 5th edition is the most modern one, and I think also generally the most played


heard this shts been around since 70s

its ancient lol


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 7, 2021)

I dunno. I said i'd try it maybe if it was a worthwhile world to do it in. It likely won't ever happen.


----------



## Aries (Jan 8, 2021)

@Iwandesu how long is that rascal tpein banned for?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 8, 2021)

hes not actually banned I think.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 8, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> 4e or 5e?


Was 4e even a thing ?
I played a couple 3.5 campaigns back in time as a teen and then jumped straight to 5e on college tbh


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 8, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> ay tho i hear 4e is fun.
> 
> I've finished a 5e campaign once but the other times we never finished a campaign


Campaigns are long as fuck tbh (then again I mostly played 3.5 one shots and never finished any long game after that) 
 I finished only small ones so far and I'm currently playing a long one that should be going for a while


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 8, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> Funny, I hear 4e was a pain combat wise. lol


5e combat is a godsend tbh 
It is for babies but imo it makes easier for casual player to roleplay their shit mid combat instead of wasting their time on complex calculations


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 8, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> Lord @Sigismund is the villain of a short 1-3 level campaign I am making.
> 
> Forever cementing your reputation as scum.


I would be tempted to make a dnd mafia mixing things from @Juan book role (obd all stars) and favorites 10 
Sounds fucking trouble tho

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 8, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> do u mean like i gotta spend months to become lvl 20?
> 
> if so then thats worst than rpg on video games
> 
> i cant even play with u guys. u will all be high levels n sht


>Months 
I've been playing a game weekly for almost the entire pandemic and we only now reached lvl 7

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 8, 2021)

It is more roleplay based than combat oriented tho 
And 4hours a week is much less than it seems

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 8, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> 5e combat is a godsend tbh
> It is for babies but imo it makes easier for casual player to roleplay their shit mid combat instead of wasting their time on complex calculations


Yes. From what I heard 4e combats is like this:

Attack, roll 20 + attack bonus. its a hit
monster uses a reaction 20 + perception, then dodge action 20+ acrobatic. Success, so enemy takes 1/3 damage.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 8, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> It is more roleplay based than combat oriented tho
> And 4hours a week is much less than it seems


Its amazing how little one can achieve by talking to shopkeepers for 4 hours and wander off out of the adventure track.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 8, 2021)

well gotta agree 4 hours a week is nothing lol

if ur playing PC rpg u wud spend more than 4 hours a day probably for some good progress lol


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 8, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> whats a 4e and 3e lol
> 
> 
> im trying to relate it to computer rpg that might be the problem lol
> ...


God you guys would be 100% trouble players

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 8, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> well gotta agree 4 hours a week is nothing lol
> 
> if ur playing PC rpg u wud spend more than 4 hours a day probably for some good progress lol


Exactly 
given everyone knows each other we can maximize the time 
But yeah, it is a really slow progress

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 8, 2021)

Oh right
About tpeins....
His fate lies on the hands of others now, sadly

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 8, 2021)

I actually liked playing with him but the truth is he really IS/was a trouble player on some sections

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 8, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> God you guys would be 100% trouble players


smh we wud carry ur ass

ik rions a dumass but he plays video games too lmao

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 8, 2021)

A visual of what happened to t-pein... Rip

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 8, 2021)

Aries said:


> A visual of what happened to t-pein... Rip


nah mods cant fight tpein 1v1 so they brought ban hammers n guns n shts instead of brawl

most nf mods r a disgrace rly

the reason why the forum will die

only few r kool


----------



## Solar (Jan 8, 2021)

Aries said:


> A visual of what happened to t-pein... Rip


He thought he had the rules figured out in order to never be banned again but forgot that inciting violence was grounds to be banned.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 8, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> smh we wud carry ur ass
> 
> ik rions a dumass but he plays video games too lmao


Thats not how dnd works lol 
When I say you will be trouble players I mean you will be trouble players 
Players who would backstab their own party or wreck havoc for giggles just to get killed by some dragon


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 8, 2021)

Which...don't get me wrong is not inherently bad if you have the right party or right dm 
But it is almost always trouble


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 8, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> Thats not how dnd works lol
> When I say you will be trouble players I mean you will be trouble players
> Players who would backstab their own party or wreck havoc for giggles just to get killed by some dragon



oh absolutely!!

but i dont betray and disappoint my nakama, i will actually slay the dragon instead


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 8, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> Thats not how dnd works lol
> When I say you will be trouble players I mean you will be trouble players
> Players who would backstab their own party or wreck havoc for giggles just to get killed by some dragon



Ask @Dragon D. Luffy  how much of a team player I am

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 8, 2021)

Happy Birthday @Kue  !!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 8, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Ask @Dragon D. Luffy  how much of a team player I am



Well you make a good barbarian roleplay, at least!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 8, 2021)

Happy birthday Kue

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 8, 2021)

Happy bday kue

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kue (Jan 8, 2021)

Aw thank you guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 8, 2021)

Kue said:


> Aw thank you guys.


Happy birthday sweetie! 
Have a great day

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Drago (Jan 8, 2021)

Happy birthday Kue. Have a good one, bro.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Drago (Jan 8, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ok well here is what imma do
> 
> i'll start the signup thread there too and we play the game wherever it fills first
> 
> sounds fair?


Yo dude, if you plan on hosting your game there, just gonna let you know that you'll have to post your game in a calendar and wait until yours is up before hosting. You can't simply just post a signup thread when you wish like here. If you post it in there now, by the time your game comes up it will be May or late April. You're better off hosting it here. Just letting you know this in advance.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 8, 2021)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Well you make a good barbarian roleplay, at least!


I said compliment. Your fired.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

Denim said:


> Yo dude, if you plan on hosting your game there, just gonna let you know that you'll have to post your game in a calendar and wait until yours is up before hosting. You can't simply just post a signup thread when you wish like here. If you post it in there now, by the time your game comes up it will be May or late April. You're better off hosting it here. Just letting you know this in advance.


i didnt dw lol

but dem what a beast website

u guys rly got that many games going on? where r they? how come i only found and signed up to the weebs one

now i wanna sign up for all the games scheduled from now till april u know


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> No, go fuck yourself.





Dragon D Xebec said:


> Go fuck yourself old hag I don't know you



dem u guys need a dose of chillamino dioxide

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Aries (Jan 9, 2021)

Add my dupe to the list. Pein-T

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

Dragon D Xebec said:


> That place is garbage.


we r hosting the game here lol

whats with that place? i never saw u this aggressive


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

Aries said:


> Add my dupe to the list. Pein-T


deng smart way to let tpein sneak in while pretending its ur dupe


----------



## John Wayne (Jan 9, 2021)

40 players is too much though, you should downscale this to something around 30. 

It would be easier both to get players and for you to process it.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

happy birthday fam @Kue

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Drago (Jan 9, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i didnt dw lol
> 
> but dem what a beast website
> 
> ...


The signups for those games aren't up. You have to wait until the current game is finished or nearly finished to post it. All those games are compacted into a calendar thread that lists each game for the season. It's on the first page of the section. You even posted in there before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nessos (Jan 9, 2021)

Dragon D Xebec said:


> That place is garbage.


True words.



Go D. Usopp said:


> well this forum has the who replied function which is rly sweet lol
> 
> and doesnt merge ur posts for no reason


Well you don't get the cool stuff in forums that uses ripped forum software.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Jan 9, 2021)

@Kue Happy birthday bruv

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D Xebec (Jan 9, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> we r hosting the game here lol
> 
> whats with that place? i never saw u this aggressive


You won't get notification for merged post. You'll miss lots of posts. You cannot filter how many messages each players post for specific mafia game thread so if you want to ISO player  you need to search that player name in search bar and you'll see that specific players post in mafia game mixed with his post in others threads. Very time consuming. Outside mafia there are many bait threads and toxic fandom wars insulting each others in battledome. You'll know why battledome cannot be seen by guests, only by users who joined there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D Xebec (Jan 9, 2021)

Happy birthday @Kue

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## AL sama (Jan 9, 2021)

Natalija said:


> But here you don’t have strictAL breathing down your neck


really nat??

@poutanko yo its been over 3 years since I last played here

I m willing to play this game if you join so what say??

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2021)

Dragon D Xebec said:


> You won't get notification for merged post. You'll miss lots of posts. You cannot filter how many messages each players post for specific mafia game thread so if you want to ISO player  you need to search that player name in search bar and you'll see that specific players post in mafia game mixed with his post in others threads. Very time consuming. Outside mafia there are many bait threads and toxic fandom wars insulting each others in battledome. You'll know why battledome cannot be seen by guests, only by users who joined there.


You seem pissed my young friend. I think WG is fine site  .

Meanwhile NF has mbxx here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2021)

Nessos said:


> True words.
> 
> 
> Well you don't get the cool stuff in forums that uses ripped forum software.


All right comeover here sunny. They took it down  its ok OJ ripped off our RP as well. I see no credit of Narutobase team.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AL sama (Jan 9, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> u guys rly got that many games going on? where r they? how come i only found and signed up to the weebs one


the community is new so we're still doing 1 game at a rime 

you already played few games there so I bel8ieve you knoww that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 9, 2021)

Ok guys

Be it NF, WG, OJ or whatevs what's important is the people  

*Maybe *If NF didn't have Mbxx it could edge out. But alas that's not reality.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Ok guys
> 
> Be it NF, WG, OJ or whatevs what's important is the people
> 
> *Maybe *If NF didn't have Mbxx it could edge out. But alas that's not reality.


Mbxx is busy with trump impeachment thread though. .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 9, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Mbxx is busy with trump impeachment thread though. .



We all have priorities in life


----------



## Nessos (Jan 9, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> All right comeover here sunny. They took it down  its ok OJ ripped off our RP as well. I see no credit of Narutobase team.


Copy pasting a RP is sth. different then reworking, but I wasn't even talking about the RP, I explained Usopp that certain Forums don't have the cool stuff cause they use a ripped software

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D Xebec (Jan 9, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Unfortunately i tried as well  speaking to panther and bogard they ignored me . Its upto them i left that place to reduce my insanity


Sanji fans there make Zoro fans saint in this place and that speaks a lot.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2021)

Dragon D Xebec said:


> Sanji fans there make Zoro fans saint in this place and that speaks a lot.


Sorry we dont. I can confirm we keep  @T.D.A  on edge


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 9, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Sorry we dont. I can confirm we keep  @T.D.A  on edge



?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2021)

T.D.A said:


> ?


He say sanji fans are nice to zoro fandom in NF.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 9, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> He say sanji fans are nice to zoro fandom in NF.



He was actually saying that Sanji fans are so toxic there in WG that in comparison makes the Zoro fans of NF look like angels of purity and joy

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> He was actually saying that Sanji fans are so toxic there in WG that in comparison makes the Zoro fans of NF look like angels of purity and joy


Hey we sanji fanboy ahem are not pure here . Kishido instruct us how to trouble TDA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AL sama (Jan 9, 2021)

people should look in the mirror before talking xD

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

Denim said:


> The signups for those games aren't up. You have to wait until the current game is finished or nearly finished to post it. All those games are compacted into a calendar thread that lists each game for the season. It's on the first page of the section. You even posted in there before.


i meant u dont have to w8 for this game to finish to start new ones, but i remember that calendar page

didnt know it was rly official. id recommend starting the other games signups sooner for others to see



Dragon D Xebec said:


> You won't get notification for merged post. You'll miss lots of posts. You cannot filter how many messages each players post for specific mafia game thread so if you want to ISO player  you need to search that player name in search bar and you'll see that specific players post in mafia game mixed with his post in others threads. Very time consuming. Outside mafia there are many bait threads and toxic fandom wars insulting each others in battledome. You'll know why battledome cannot be seen by guests, only by users who joined there.


i've noticed these issues, but i played 3 mafia games there just fine with them lol. only things that hurt is u dont know how many r viewing the thread nor the post count, but u can iso players in this thread without other threads interfering

u seem to have some other issues with the site and i understand that, not forcing anyone to go there, we r playing it on my home site, NF.



AL sama said:


> really nat??
> 
> @poutanko yo its been over 3 years since I last played here
> 
> I m willing to play this game if you join so what say??


its refreshing to see ur accounts on NF lol. we never met b4 here. Nat is playing so do you want me to add you too?
i'll wanna get ppl from NF and WG on this game, would be nice collab 



Dark Shadow said:


> You seem pissed my young friend. I think WG is fine site  .
> 
> Meanwhile NF has mbxx here


WG has really friendly ningens out there, but some stans seem to get out of control with no strict moderation.

on the other hands NF mods r so fken strict u loose breathing room. it prefer WG mods any day of the week and thats a major selling point for WG (for me atleast). if a player annoys u, u can just put them on quick ignore and that's it lol.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

AL sama said:


> the community is new so we're still doing 1 game at a rime
> 
> you already played few games there so I bel8ieve you knoww that


well we try to do 1 game at a time here too, what i meant it why not open the sign up threads earlier

you dont have to w8 till weeb game is done to open the signup thread for the next one do u?



Dragon D Xebec said:


> In the end nothing is solved because you can't solve something that is garbage from the root.





Nessos said:


> Copy pasting a RP is sth. different then reworking, but I wasn't even talking about the RP, I explained Usopp that certain Forums don't have the cool stuff cause they use a ripped software



ur problems seem to be rooted to other issues from the past, or some rivalry from TB vs WG or OJ or w.e

they r all competing for 2nd place anyway cuz we all know NF is first 

or was first, b4 it got nuked i guess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i've noticed these issues, but i played 3 mafia games there just fine with them lol. only things that hurt is u dont know how many r viewing the thread nor the post count, but u can iso players in this thread without other threads interfering
> 
> u seem to have some other issues with the site and i understand that, not forcing anyone to go there, we r playing it on my home site, NF.
> 
> ...


I dont care much about WG though i lost all love for it.  I guess you do what your heart feels like.

Like i said choose the forum which you feel is best. Xebec seems heated so i just told him truth about forums, i would say WG is slightly better than this place too many right wingers harbor  in this site.


----------



## AL sama (Jan 9, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> its refreshing to see ur accounts on NF lol. we never met b4 here. Nat is playing so do you want me to add you too?
> i'll wanna get ppl from NF and WG on this game, would be nice collab


I'll wait for pou's reply

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 9, 2021)

Ok I'm back, maybe a little bit on the weekends.

but yeah I can't play mafia anymore.



My camera equipment came.
Sony ZV 1?
Bought a wide lens for it.
it's sexy, small but can shoot 4k.

YOUTUBE CONTENT COMING!!!!

YOREM

YEAR OF REMCHU! AYYYYYYYY~

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## Lind (Jan 9, 2021)

AL sama said:


> I'll wait for pou's reply


Is pou still active? what about underworld broker? @Underworld Broker you still play mafia?

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 9, 2021)

Happy birthday RemChu

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Natalija (Jan 9, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> I dont care much about WG though i lost all love for it.  I guess you do what your heart feels like.
> 
> Like i said choose the forum which you feel is best. Xebec seems heated so i just told him truth about forums, i would say WG is slightly better than this place too many right wingers harbor  in this site.


He’s heated for other bitter reasons

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> I dont care much about WG though i lost all love for it.  I guess you do what your heart feels like.
> 
> Like i said choose the forum which you feel is best. Xebec seems heated so i just told him truth about forums, i would say WG is slightly better than this place too many right wingers harbor  in this site.


we will likely do it here
ik we got more political and drama queens n stuff on NF, but im glad most of them take that stuff outside mafia, which is nice



Lind said:


> Is pou still active? what about underworld broker? @Underworld Broker you still play mafia?





AL sama said:


> I'll wait for pou's reply



r pou and UB on WG?
i havent seen WB play a game in sometime, and pou mostly cohosts in aries games from what i see
would be nice to have them in


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

the mafia players on NF r just more mature than WG from what I notice
they take the game more seriously overall, altho its no surprise that the game quality have been dropping for awhile cuz of inactivity.

a major part of that is the mbxx nuke update

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## AL sama (Jan 9, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> well we try to do 1 game at a time here too, what i meant it why not open the sign up threads earlier
> 
> you dont have to w8 till weeb game is done to open the signup thread for the next one do u?


it doesn't take too long for a game to fill up if we open the sign ups early the hype dies down 

also weeb game is special cause its the season finale

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Natalija (Jan 9, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> a major part of that is the mbxx nuke update


I love how the admin gets mentioned everywhere   poor guy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lind (Jan 9, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> we will likely do it here
> ik we got more political and drama queens n stuff on NF, but im glad most of them take that stuff outside mafia, which is nice
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately they aren't. Would be cool if they were though. 



Go D. Usopp said:


> the mafia players on NF r just more mature than WG from what I notice
> they take the game more seriously overall, altho its no surprise that the game quality have been dropping for awhile cuz of inactivity.
> 
> a major part of that is the mbxx nuke update


This is my first return to NF since 2018. So I'm not sure what happened, but it sucks that inactivity is high here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> well we try to do 1 game at a time here too, what i meant it why not open the sign up threads earlier
> 
> you dont have to w8 till weeb game is done to open the signup thread for the next one do u?
> 
> ...



Oh ya they made new one thriller bark too bad its dead. Site seems nice maybe we can shift our OL to their place . 


Natalija said:


> He’s heated for other bitter reasons


Isnt he zoro d goat , the guy seems decent on your site.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D Xebec (Jan 9, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ur problems seem to be rooted to other issues from the past, or some rivalry from TB vs WG or OJ or w.e
> 
> they r all competing for 2nd place anyway cuz we all know NF is first
> 
> or was first, b4 it got nuked i guess


Bruh I don't care about TB.  Mafia players there also take the game too personal that they insult each other. Both TB and WG are toxic. SPoiler discussion here is more civil compared to that garbage place that Sanji fans in that place makes Zoro fans here lookvery intelligent.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2021)

Natalija said:


> I love how the admin gets mentioned everywhere   poor guy


Dont even talk about it hands down he is like gorosei loves purging threads and his own mods hates him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AL sama (Jan 9, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> r pou and UB on WG?
> i havent seen WB play a game in sometime, and pou mostly cohosts in aries games from what i see
> would be nice to have them in


nah they probably don't even know about WG

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lind (Jan 9, 2021)

Natalija said:


> I love how the admin gets mentioned everywhere   poor guy


Being admin/moderator ain't easy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2021)

Dragon D Xebec said:


> Bruh I don't care about TB.  Mafia players there also take the game too personal that they insult each other. Both TB and WG are toxic. SPoiler discussion here is more civil compared to that garbage place that Sanji fans in that place makes Zoro fans here lookvery intelligent.


Lil goat   you are like complete opposite here i like that.


----------



## Dragon D Xebec (Jan 9, 2021)

Natalija said:


> He’s heated for other bitter reasons


Can you get out of my dick?


----------



## Natalija (Jan 9, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Isnt he zoro d goat , the guy seems decent on your site.


Nonono, he’s someone else. But that’s his privacy and his choice to tell or not tell

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Ok I'm back, maybe a little bit on the weekends.
> 
> but yeah I can't play mafia anymore.
> 
> ...


wb chief

u seem busy af eh


----------



## Natalija (Jan 9, 2021)

Dragon D Xebec said:


> Can you get out of my dick?


Ew, don’t go there.


----------



## Dragon D Xebec (Jan 9, 2021)

Natalija said:


> Ew, don’t go there.


You can just stfu

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Natalija (Jan 9, 2021)

Dragon D Xebec said:


> You can just stfu


Yes yes, I don’t want to upset you by revealing anything, don’t worry!


----------



## Dragon D Xebec (Jan 9, 2021)

Natalija said:


> Yes yes, I don’t want to upset you by revealing anything, don’t worry!


Stfu bitch I don't know you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## AL sama (Jan 9, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> the mafia players on NF r just more mature than WG from what I notice
> they take the game more seriously overall, altho its no surprise that the game quality have been dropping for awhile cuz of inactivity.
> 
> a major part of that is the mbxx nuke update


WG is still a baby when it comes to mafia 

NF and OJ mafia used to be rivals 

I m pretty sure you've seen old NF players trash talking about OJ mafia lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2021)

Natalija said:


> Nonono, he’s someone else. But that’s his privacy and his choice to tell or not tell


Reborn ???


----------



## Natalija (Jan 9, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Reborn ???


LOL of course not, don’t insult Reborn pls

Curiosity killed the cat!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

AL sama said:


> it doesn't take too long for a game to fill up if we open the sign ups early the hype dies down
> 
> also weeb game is special cause its the season finale


dem flexing the activity on WG i see  



Natalija said:


> I love how the admin gets mentioned everywhere   poor guy


yea hes famous 

or infamous  



Lind said:


> Unfortunately they aren't. Would be cool if they were though.
> 
> 
> This is my first return to NF since 2018. So I'm not sure what happened, but it sucks that inactivity is high here.


its probabaly the season where ppl r busy af
players will be bk for favorites/iconics games n later on in the summer in general

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D Xebec (Jan 9, 2021)

Natalija said:


> LOL of course not, don’t insult Reborn pls
> 
> Curiosity killed the cat!


You really want me to insult you don't you?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

Dragon D Xebec said:


> Bruh I don't care about TB.  Mafia players there also take the game too personal that they insult each other. Both TB and WG are toxic. SPoiler discussion here is more civil compared to that garbage place that Sanji fans in that place makes Zoro fans here lookvery intelligent.


well WG players are NOT toxic during mafia
idk where u got that from, its NOT true so gotta disagree with u there

i dont know how toxic they r on onepiece section tho, i hardly talked there, but i can see extreme stanning going on which brings me to the good OL days of NF bk in 2014-2017, b4 mods became harsh and did the first wipe to NF.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Dragon D Xebec (Jan 9, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> well WG players are NOT toxic during mafia
> idk where u got that from, its NOT true so gotta disagree with u there
> 
> i dont know how toxic they r on onepiece section tho, i hardly talked there, but i can see extreme stanning going on which brings me to the good OL days of NF bk in 2014-2017, b4 mods became harsh and did the first wipe to NF.


I referred to TB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2021)

I guess he is TAC's alt  .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D Xebec (Jan 9, 2021)

Natalija said:


> LOL of course not, don’t insult Reborn pls
> 
> Curiosity killed the cat!


Can you stfu. Reborn is garbage.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

Dragon D Xebec said:


> Stfu bitch I don't know you


idk if ur joking or serious with this, but id kindly like u to stop and be more civilized man, ur not how u normally r

here have a snickers






AL sama said:


> WG is still a baby when it comes to mafia
> 
> NF and OJ mafia used to be rivals
> 
> I m pretty sure you've seen old NF players trash talking about OJ mafia lol


bit of banter doesnt hurt lol
even if some players r new, its nice to see the activity on WG
and honestly new players bring forth stuff that old players tend to take for granted. its very different feeling playing there vs here.

would be nice to bring some ppl from there to here so they can interact with some older players and get views from both worlds
i shud make this an official collab game, 20 players from NF 20 from WG

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2021)

Dragon D Xebec said:


> Can you stfu. Reborn is garbage.


You seem to hate that guy though . He seems nice fella.


----------



## Dragon D Xebec (Jan 9, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> You seem to hate that guy though . He seems nice fella.


He made a cult.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

Dragon D Xebec said:


> I referred to TB.


idk about TB thats @Nessos  domain lol
but doesnt hurt to visit them there like how nessos visits here

eitherway OP section can be toxic, but mafia section might not be, so its not fair to judge like that


----------



## Dragon D Xebec (Jan 9, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> idk if ur joking or serious with this, but id kindly like u to stop and be more civilized man, ur not how u normally r
> 
> here have a snickers


I'm fine. She just can't stop pestering me because she is obsessed with me for some reason.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

Dragon D Xebec said:


> I'm fine. She just can't stop pestering me because she is obsessed with me for some reason.


fine we r dropping this topic because its getting outta hand

the game is gna be host here since WG has alot of games on schedule anyway

but it will have some WG players, so I hope u can get along. They r not toxic from the games I played with them and I hope u give them a 2nd chance thats all


----------



## AL sama (Jan 9, 2021)

WG mafia is toxic while I m there?? please don't make me laugh LMFAOOOO

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Don't mind me. Carry on


can u not put more gas to any fire thats going on, rion style

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nessos (Jan 9, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> idk about TB thats @Nessos  domain lol
> but doesnt hurt to visit them there like how nessos visits here
> 
> eitherway OP section can be toxic, but mafia section might not be, so its not fair to judge like that


The only shit happened in Mafia in TB was Flower vs me. Once in a Game I told her that she played like an asshole, she couldn't handle it

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

AL sama said:


> WG mafia is toxic while I m there?? please don't make me laugh LMFAOOOO


pictured - AL sama when there is toxicity on WG:

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

Nessos said:


> The only shit happened in Mafia in TB was Flower vs me. Once in a Game I told her that she played like an asshole, she couldn't handle it


and thus she's on ignore for eternity lol
thats a bit harsh punishment isnt it lmao


----------



## Lind (Jan 9, 2021)

Nessos said:


> The only shit happened in Mafia in TB was Flower vs me. Once in a Game I told her that she played like an asshole, she couldn't handle it


Ouch. Well TB is dead anyway. Personally @Cypher you play very well

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Natalija (Jan 9, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> pictured - AL sama when there is toxicity on WG:


It’s true, he kills all the fun

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> fine we r dropping this topic because its getting outta hand
> 
> the game is gna be host here since WG has alot of games on schedule anyway
> 
> but it will have some WG players, so I hope u can get along. They r not toxic from the games I played with them and I hope u give them a 2nd chance thats all


Imagine not catching sarcasm. You can clearly see xebec and Nataly are playing.  You are damn innocent oh child.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lind (Jan 9, 2021)

AL is inspired by mbxx. mbxx the second.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2021)

Dragon D Xebec said:


> Can you stfu. Reborn is garbage.


Hey reborn ^^

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 9, 2021)

Pictured

Each cycle done in a different forum

In even cycles, game is played on NF.

In odd cycles, game is played in WG.

Interforum Mafia game.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Nessos (Jan 9, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> and thus she's on ignore for eternity lol
> thats a bit harsh punishment isnt it lmao


Yeah she deserved it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Pictured
> 
> Each cycle done in a different forum
> 
> ...


the first of its kind  

xmen characters r WG players
avenger characters r NF players

i shalt hire u as my consultant

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Imagine not catching sarcasm. You can clearly see xebec and Nataly are playing.  You are damn innocent oh child.


i dont know how well they know each others

but i dont see xebec talking like that so its weird

they do seem familiar with each other tho


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

look how active couple of WG ningens make the signup thread be

we need more of this on NF

get to work NF ningens

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## AL sama (Jan 9, 2021)

Nessos said:


> The only shit happened in Mafia in TB was Flower vs me. Once in a Game I told her that she played like an asshole, she couldn't handle it


yeah nessy boy ain't to blamed at all


Go D. Usopp said:


> pictured - AL sama when there is toxicity on WG:


exactly lmao

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i dont know how well they know each others
> 
> but i dont see xebec talking like that so its weird
> 
> they do seem familiar with each other tho


Well its reborn roleplaying as xebec.   I played with them i remember they had this banter.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Well its reborn roleplaying as xebec.   I played with them i remember they had this banter.


i guess idk lol
doesnt feel the same person

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 9, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> the first of its kind
> 
> xmen characters r WG players
> avenger characters r NF players
> ...



Epicness incoming 




Hire me?

I see you're a man of fine tastes and of genius intellect. I accept

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

gna go off for smtime now

shud i sign in any of u ningens that r here b4 i forget later lmao?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 9, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> wb chief
> 
> u seem busy af eh


Eh dats life mon. At least I don't got to worry about raising a kid and shit yet. 

Zzzz


----------



## Natalija (Jan 9, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Well its reborn roleplaying as xebec.   I played with them i remember they had this banter.


Nope, not even close! I’m the only one who gets to insult Reborn and TAC, pls don’t

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AL sama (Jan 9, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> gna go off for smtime now
> 
> shud i sign in any of u ningens that r here b4 i forget later lmao?


not for now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Natalija (Jan 9, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> gna go off for smtime now
> 
> shud i sign in any of u ningens that r here b4 i forget later lmao?


A wise man once said that you should automatically sign up everyone who posted in the thread.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2021)

Natalija said:


> Nope, not even close! I’m the only one who gets to insult Reborn and TAC, pls don’t


 I give up i mean at this point xebec is someone i never played or interacted .

The investigation ends here.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 9, 2021)

Natalija said:


> A wise man once said that you should automatically sign up everyone who posted in the thread.



This is how I got started in Mafia. 

Just posted in the ToG sign up thread and BANG, got automatically signed up.

No warning, no nothing

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

Natalija said:


> A wise man once said that you should automatically sign up everyone who posted in the thread.


bet its the same wise man that told nova to host weeb game on monday eh??

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> This is how I got started in Mafia.
> 
> Just posted in the ToG sign up thread and BANG, got automatically signed up.
> 
> No warning, no nothing


speaking of ToG, this game is similar to that one in some sense now that i think about it

but sadly no GOAT tests

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lind (Jan 9, 2021)

Hahaha I like how Dark Shadow is trying so hard to figure out who this guy is

Now even I'm interested. Though I probably still won't know who you are since I don't go anywhere other than the Mafia section much on WG

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

k peace ningens


----------



## TheAncientCenturion (Jan 9, 2021)

Who do I talk to about getting a good role?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## charles101 (Jan 9, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> He was actually saying that Sanji fans are so toxic there in WG that in comparison makes the Zoro fans of NF look like angels of purity and joy



Bunch of Sanji fans in one place?  Don't tell me they like Big Mom too. It just seems odd

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aries (Jan 9, 2021)

TheAncientCenturion said:


> Who do I talk to about getting a good role?



You join a cr game. It is by law of the mafia jungle. Once you enter the madness the rng gods will bless you in every game you participate in

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TheAncientCenturion (Jan 9, 2021)

Aries said:


> You join a cr game. It is by law of the mafia jungle. Once you enter the madness the rng gods will bless you in every game you participate in


ill buy the host a ps5

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flower (Jan 9, 2021)

Nessos said:


> Yeah she deserved it.


You were just pissed back then because you couldn't win against my arguments.

Thus you resorted to insults. Then you didn't have the decency to apologize, but yet I'm on Ignore, despite me being the damaged party in our dispute.

I don't ignore you because you can't play while ignoring people. That being said, perhaps tell the full story next time and stop acting like I'm the bully when it was you and you are to blame.


----------



## AL sama (Jan 9, 2021)

Cypher said:


> You were just pissed back then because you couldn't win against my arguments.
> 
> Thus you resorted to insults. Then you didn't have the decency to apologize, but yet I'm on Ignore, despite me being the damaged party in our dispute.
> 
> I don't ignore you because you can't play while ignoring people. That being said, perhaps tell the full story next time and stop acting like I'm the bully when it was you and you are to blame.


nah you're not to blame nessy boy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flower (Jan 9, 2021)

AL sama said:


> nah you're not to blame nessy boy


He is. He is the one who resorted to insults. He could have handled it differently, but chose to do it this way. Don't sugarcoat stuff like that or else he'll never learn how to behave like a decent person.


----------



## AL sama (Jan 9, 2021)

Cypher said:


> He is. He is the one who resorted to insults. He could have handled it differently, but chose to do it this way. Don't sugarcoat stuff like that or else he'll never learn how to behave like a decent person.


flower if people wants to cry for no reason then let hem cry 

at some point others will find out that there was no reason behind it

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## John Wayne (Jan 9, 2021)

Aries said:


> You join a cr game. It is by law of the mafia jungle. Once you enter the madness the rng gods will bless you in every game you participate in


when every role is a good role, no role is a good role

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## John Wayne (Jan 9, 2021)

If you like to talk about people's behavior when playing Mafia, I suggest you take to the General Convo thread. 

This thread is for discussing Usopp's upcoming Mafia game.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Nessos (Jan 9, 2021)

John Wayne said:


> If you like to talk about people's behavior when playing Mafia, I suggest you take to the General Convo thread.
> 
> This thread is for discussing Usopp's upcoming Mafia game.


Usopp himself started these discussions about other commuties by asking to move this game to another site

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 9, 2021)

charles101 said:


> Bunch of Sanji fans in one place?  Don't tell me they like Big Mom too. It just seems odd



It's just a rarity here.

Never knew WG had a lot of Sanji fans

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## AL sama (Jan 9, 2021)

John Wayne said:


> If you like to talk about people's behavior when playing Mafia, I suggest you take to the General Convo thread.
> 
> This thread is for discussing Usopp's upcoming Mafia game.


I mean you're absolutely right but since when did NF become this strict??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D Xebec (Jan 9, 2021)

WG has trash moderation that's why Zoro fans out there are uncontrollable.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 9, 2021)

AL sama said:


> I mean you're absolutely right but since when did NF become this strict??



Since Mbxx nuked this forum with Xenforo 2.0 it has become a wasteland, no man's land.

Everyone's the boss here, meaning no one is in charge

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 9, 2021)

Dragon D Xebec said:


> WG has trash moderation that's why Zoro fans out there are uncontrollable.



Posting this right after a WG's Mod post.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheAncientCenturion (Jan 9, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Since Mbxx nuked this forum with Xenforo 2.0 it has become a wasteland, no man's land.
> 
> Everyone's the boss here, meaning no one is in charge


Make me in charge, I’ll reign wisely and peacefully

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TheAncientCenturion (Jan 9, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Posting this right after a WG's Mod post.


Ignore his autism he just wants attention

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D Xebec (Jan 9, 2021)

TheAncientCenturion said:


> Ignore his autism he just wants attention


Yet you're the one who mentioned me so you want my attention?


----------



## Dragon D Xebec (Jan 9, 2021)

TheAncientCenturion said:


> Ignore his autism he just wants attention


Don't be salty I expose your incompetent ass


----------



## TheAncientCenturion (Jan 9, 2021)

Dragon D Xebec said:


> Yet you're the one who mentioned me so you want my attention?


I don’t want incels like yourself to quote me.


----------



## Dragon D Xebec (Jan 9, 2021)

TheAncientCenturion said:


> I don’t want incels like yourself to quote me.


I don't want incel like you to mention me or post in my profile. You can just fuck off if you want to avoid me.


----------



## TheAncientCenturion (Jan 9, 2021)

Dragon D Xebec said:


> I don't want incel like you to mention me or post in my profile. You can just fuck off if you want to avoid me.


Lmfao I would hate to waste your time, you’re far too busy stalking girls online. Carry on creeper.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D Xebec (Jan 9, 2021)

TheAncientCenturion said:


> Lmfao I would hate to waste your time, you’re far too busy stalking girls online. Carry on creeper.


spreading false info because I expose that garbage forum eh? You were the one who started this calling me autism so don;t bitch out if I call you for it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## AL sama (Jan 9, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Posting this right after a WG's Mod post.


he can say whatever he wants it doesn't really matter to us

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Dragon D Xebec (Jan 9, 2021)

AL sama said:


> he can say whatever he wants it doesn't really matter to us


Just stating facts.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheAncientCenturion (Jan 9, 2021)

Dragon D Xebec said:


> spreading false info because I expose that garbage forum eh? You were the one who started this calling me autism so don;t bitch out if I call you for it.


Okay don’t quote me and we’ll end it here.


----------



## Dragon D Xebec (Jan 9, 2021)

TheAncientCenturion said:


> Okay don’t quote me and we’ll end it here.


No you fuck off. You started this. Don't quote me then it ends here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheAncientCenturion (Jan 9, 2021)

Dragon D Xebec said:


> No you fuck off. You started this. Don't quote me then it ends here.


I know you’re bad at reading signs — which is why you became obsessed with a teenage girl online — but we can end it here. I don’t really care to see your name in my feed.


----------



## Dragon D Xebec (Jan 9, 2021)

TheAncientCenturion said:


> I know you’re bad at reading signs — which is why you became obsessed with teenage girl online — but we can end it here. I don’t really care to see your name in my feed.


You're desperate to spread something I have never did because I expose that garbage forum. If you want it to end here then fuck off and stop quoting me.


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 9, 2021)

TheAncientCenturion said:


> Make me in charge, I’ll reign wisely and peacefully



 

We are unworthy of your wisdom TAC-sama

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AL sama (Jan 9, 2021)

Dragon D Xebec said:


> Just stating facts.


yeah sure cool 

be happy with your facts


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 9, 2021)

Btw how much does a forum sells these days?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheAncientCenturion (Jan 9, 2021)

Dragon D Xebec said:


> You're desperate to spread something I have never did because I expose that garbage forum. If you want it to end here then fuck off and stop quoting me.


Okay I’ll stop quoting you after this, cause unlike you I know when enough’s enough and I don’t drag things out when it’s clear the other person doesn’t want to talk to me.


----------



## TheAncientCenturion (Jan 9, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> We are unworthy of your wisdom TAC-sama


We’ll start by revealing Zoro fans as frauds

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Dragon D Xebec (Jan 9, 2021)

TheAncientCenturion said:


> Okay I’ll stop quoting you after this, cause unlike you I know when enough’s enough and I don’t drag things out when it’s clear the other person doesn’t want to talk to me.


No you're the one who should stop after I quoting you because you were the one who started this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nessos (Jan 9, 2021)

Happy Birthday @Kue!!!

May your Birthday give you inspiration for "Internet Era V"

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 9, 2021)

Pictured

When Usopp arrives in this thread:

Reactions: Funny 7 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## TheAncientCenturion (Jan 9, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Pictured
> 
> When Usopp arrives in this thread:


This is why my leadership is needed.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nessos (Jan 9, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Pictured
> 
> When Usopp arrives in this thread:



Seems like you are one of the blind guys who got fooled by @Go D. Usopp 



Let me entlighten you! Its like in Asterix and the Roman Agent with Usopp representing the Roman Agent.


You could also call it "NF and the WG Agent". Don't forget it was him who started this mess!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 9, 2021)

Pictured then

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D Xebec (Jan 9, 2021)

This started because triggered WG mods can't take it I stated my opinion.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nessos (Jan 9, 2021)

Dragon D Xebec said:


> This started because triggered WG mods can't take it I stated facts.


Corrected

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AL sama (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Aries (Jan 9, 2021)

Ussop after catching up in the thread

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## AL sama (Jan 9, 2021)

Lind said:


> Is pou still active? what about underworld broker? @Underworld Broker you still play mafia?


highly doubt it tbh


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 9, 2021)

Aries said:


> Ussop after catching up in the thread


Omg this was perfect 
Im senfing it back to the thread

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

Aries said:


> Ussop after catching up in the thread


brooo        


true

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 9, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> the mafia players on NF r just more mature than WG from what I notice
> they take the game more seriously overall, altho its no surprise that the game quality have been dropping for awhile cuz of inactivity.
> 
> a major part of that is the mbxx nuke update


What is WG?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

yo @Iwandesu  wtf man bring it all back lol

dont become a ningen NF mod too

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

RemChu said:


> What is WG?


forum for ningens


----------



## AL sama (Jan 9, 2021)

RemChu said:


> What is WG?


oh you're still here

I don't think you remember me tho 

WG is an one piece forum


----------



## Magic (Jan 9, 2021)

world government? 

Yeah Al sama I remember you man. ....


----------



## AL sama (Jan 9, 2021)

RemChu said:


> world government?
> 
> Yeah Al sama I remember you man. ....


[Blocked Domain] 

btw happy birthday

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Btw how much does a forum sells these days?


All forums are dying though . Twitch and discord are the new generation . 

I have seen decline in activity in NF as well .


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2021)

Dragon D Xebec said:


> This started because triggered WG mods can't take it I stated my opinion.


It doesnt matter just dont bring your personal grudges here .


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2021)

RemChu said:


> world government?
> 
> Yeah Al sama I remember you man. ....


Hey happy birthday . How is the youtube stuff going ?


----------



## Magic (Jan 9, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Hey happy birthday . How is the youtube stuff going ?


It's not my birthday lol.
I haven't recorded anything yet. 
I was thinking doing an intro video casually and some simple pencil/ pen paper drawings quick and short for some videos. 

When my book is finished do a video talking about the entire process of that. Push the idea it's important for artist to create a finish product or project.
Go on from there. Whatever I like. 

It's good to see you around man. Didn't know you played mafia.  maybe I forgot what ur previous username was.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2021)

RemChu said:


> It's not my birthday lol.
> I haven't recorded anything yet.
> I was thinking doing an intro video casually and some simple pencil/ pen paper drawings quick and short for some videos.
> 
> ...


Ya Aragorn ^^


----------



## AL sama (Jan 9, 2021)

RemChu said:


> It's not my birthday lol.


oh lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Ya Aragorn ^^


what ur aragorn???

didnt know lol

stop with the name changes mang lmao

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> what ur aragorn???
> 
> didnt know lol
> 
> stop with the name changes mang lmao


I wanted to have unique name . Lore names are boring these days .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 9, 2021)

Al is a cunt, I fuckng hate him

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 9, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Since Mbxx nuked this forum with Xenforo 2.0 it has become a wasteland, no man's land.
> 
> Everyone's the boss here, meaning no one is in charge

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

Rinoa said:


>


ban him

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ban him


Usopp dont anger the guy. He will purge mafia threads.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Usopp dont anger the guy. He will purge mafia threads.


which guy lol, i meant ban ali lmao

i dare not anger mbxx lol


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> which guy lol, i meant ban ali lmao
> 
> i dare not anger mbxx lol


Who is ali ? 

Yea i was kidding mate .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 9, 2021)

Usopp, you've shown your true colours too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 9, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ban him


There’s a reminder in Ali's name atm.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> Usopp, you've shown your true colours too


yes it was i the mastermind behind all the problems going on in the world

i have finally shown my true form

:gitgud

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> There’s a reminder in Ali's name atm.


Wow never seen you in posting mafia section . Do you play mafia as well ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yes it was i the mastermind behind all the problems going on in the world
> 
> i have finally shown my true form
> 
> :gitgud


GOD ussop - 7 billion bounty

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> There’s a reminder in Ali's name atm.


what lol

rare to see u here, actually never seen u here


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

yo just noticed one of the best emotes is broken lmao :gitgud


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 9, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Wow never seen you in posting mafia section . Do you play mafia as well ?


No never played mafia so far even if Santi and DDL already mentioned about to give it a shot one day.

But usually i read the games some are a good read i only crash when iwan or someone needs something.
But Ali's post was too funny to ignore.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D Xebec (Jan 9, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> It doesnt matter just dont bring your personal grudges here .


Nothing to do with personal grudge. I just stated my opinion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2021)

No wonder Wad left . He has been against mbxx for quite some time with this new upgrade highly doubt if he will come back now.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2021)

Dragon D Xebec said:


> Nothing to do with personal grudge. I just stated my opinion.


I know none of the forums are perfect. They started it like year and a half so give it some time.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> No wonder Wad left . He has been against mbxx for quite some time with this new upgrade highly doubt if he will come back now.


dont think hes on any other forums (could be wrong)

hes just playing other games in general

seems active on disc


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 9, 2021)

Aragorn is also a cunt, something is off about him

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> No never played mafia so far even if Santi and DDL already mentioned about to give it a shot one day.
> 
> But usually i read the games some are a good read only crash when iwan or someone needs something.
> But Ali's post was too funny to ignore.


Yea you should try .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> dont think hes on any other forums (could be wrong)
> 
> hes just playing other games in general
> 
> seems active on disc


I think he is semi retired from forums .


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 9, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> what lol
> 
> rare to see u here, actually never seen u here


Check Ali’s name.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 9, 2021)

That was the part where I call out who the real problems are,  next comes the part where I get proven right.  Happens every single time

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> Check Ali’s name.


If you are planning to sign up. @Aries  game is  up.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 9, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> If you are planning to sign up. @Aries  game is  up.


Maybe one day i give it a shot, for now u guys play that i stay for the reading. Thank you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> Aragorn is also a cunt, something is off about him


vote lynch him imo



Dark Shadow said:


> I think he is semi retired from forums .


rikt af, will be bk im sure, hopefully when this sht is more fixed.



Rinoa said:


> Check Ali’s name.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2021)

So mbxx is like owner of this site ?


----------



## poutanko (Jan 9, 2021)

AL sama said:


> really nat??
> 
> @poutanko yo its been over 3 years since I last played here
> 
> I m willing to play this game if you join so what say??


No


And hello Al

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Magic (Jan 9, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Ya Aragorn ^^


Ok thought so. <3


Dark Shadow said:


> So mbxx is like owner of this site ?


yes and he's an idiot outside programming or whatever he does irl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 9, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> smh we wud carry ur ass
> 
> ik rions a dumass but he plays video games too lmao


Interestingly enough I'm smarter than you though.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Ok thought so. <3
> 
> yes and he's an idiot outside programming or whatever he does irl.


How can i miss our liberal friend from cafe. Welcome back Remsworth.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 9, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> So mbxx is like owner of this site ?


For a long time he was but a landlord and we were his overpowered tenants 
Now he is basically back at acting as the allmight owner of the site yeah

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> So mbxx is like owner of this site ?


think of it as mbxx is the thanos of this NF universe
always roll a dice of 2 to see if u will survive his snap, cuz its inevitably coming

see

i live


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

poutanko said:


> No
> 
> 
> And hello Al


just join so he does too then be afk and get subbed out

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 9, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> think of it as mbxx is the thanos of this NF universe
> always roll a dice of 2 to see if u will survive his snap, cuz its inevitably coming
> 
> see
> ...


I remember there was guy tazamo ? Is he still active ?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 9, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> I remember there was guy tazamo ? Is he still active ?


havent seen em in awhile so probably not, or i simply dont go to sections hes in


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 9, 2021)

I told you guys @RemChu would be back...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 9, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> I told you guys @RemChu would be back...


Uchiha Prophet.  
but yeah i need to go away, wasting my limited weekend time shitposting again.

Fucking Trump shit made me want to come back and talk politics.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 10, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Uchiha Prophet.
> but yeah i need to go away, wasting my limited weekend time shitposting again.
> 
> Fucking Trump shit made me want to come back and talk politics.



I am the overseerer of all Uchiha here.

But, since just drop by every once in awhile man. don't go the route of marco and them. It'd be sad I'd end up being one of the only remaining legends...

 

I would make @Go D. Usopp shine my Uchiha Fan as well.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 10, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> I am the overseerer of all Uchiha here.
> 
> But, since just drop by every once in awhile man. don't go the route of marco and them. It'd be sad I'd end up being one of the only remaining legends...
> 
> ...



dem cant not mention my name for 1 day huh??

really obsessed arent ya

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 10, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Uchiha Prophet.
> but yeah i need to go away, wasting my limited weekend time shitposting again.
> 
> Fucking Trump shit made me want to come back and talk politics.


u never have breaks every now and then? u can always come n chill u'know

u dont have to permanently leave us


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 10, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Uchiha Prophet.
> but yeah i need to go away, wasting my limited weekend time shitposting again.
> 
> Fucking Trump shit made me want to come back and talk politics.


I wanted to see T pein being implode too bad his friend mbxx banned him .


----------



## Magic (Jan 10, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> I wanted to see T pein being implode too bad his friend mbxx banned him .


Anyone know the reason he was banned? o.o


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 10, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> dem cant not mention my name for 1 day huh??
> 
> really obsessed arent ya


He admires you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 10, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Anyone know the reason he was banned? o.o


Got heated into the debate when attack on capitol happened.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 10, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> dem cant not mention my name for 1 day huh??
> 
> really obsessed arent ya



You sound stupid. Atleast I have the grapefruits to tag you. You trying sneak diss without a tag. @Oddjutsu come get your crotch rocket lover. 

You are the one following team troll around.





Dark Shadow said:


> He admires you.


Raise your hand before you speak.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 10, 2021)

idk for sure why he was banned but having it being a perma ban is a bit too much
ningens on tv go into so much heated arguments they hit each others

worst u can do here is throw some words and the other ppl can just choose to put u on ignore if they dont like it
heck even the presidents trash talk each others during their debates

smh some mods need to be casted to fire, destroyed.. man 

the problems with NF was and is still the mods... always has been

pictured: tpein's final moments as he discovers the secrets behind NF... a little too late...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 10, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> You sound stupid. Atleast I have the grapefruits to tag you. You trying sneak diss without a tag. @Oddjutsu come get your crotch rocket lover.
> 
> You are the one following team troll around.


dont recall that but feel free to quote it  

im not following some ningens that im about to dethrone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 10, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> dont recall that but feel free to quote it
> 
> im not following some ningens that im about to dethrone




You couldn't ever hope to dethrone any of us. You got maybe three years tops before you can catch any of us. 

As for @T-Pein he had it coming. Too bad now you might be the new policy lynch for 2021 @Go D. Usopp.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 10, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> You couldn't ever hope to dethrone any of us. You got maybe three years tops before you can catch any of us.
> 
> As for @T-Pein he had it coming. Too bad now you might be the new policy lynch for 2021 @Go D. Usopp.


u mere ningens can never policy lynch me


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 10, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> u mere ningens can never policy lynch me


wanna test that out?


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 10, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> idk for sure why he was banned but having it being a perma ban is a bit too much
> ningens on tv go into so much heated arguments they hit each others
> 
> worst u can do here is throw some words and the other ppl can just choose to put u on ignore if they dont like it
> ...



Its not permanent he will be back after 21.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 10, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> wanna test that out?


we already are  



Dark Shadow said:


> Its not permanent he will be back after 21.


heard was perma,
welp this is much better now lol


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 10, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> we already are
> 
> 
> heard was perma,
> welp this is much better now lol


Oh i am not aware of it, Got info from cafe .


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 10, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> No wonder Wad left . He has been against mbxx for quite some time with this new upgrade highly doubt if he will come back now.


hes been playing other games 

told him about okosan and he malded at least

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 10, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> we already are
> 
> 
> heard was perma,
> welp this is much better now lol



put down the crack pipe and step away from it right now.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 10, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> we already are
> 
> 
> heard was perma,
> welp this is much better now lol



T pein  crossed way too many boundaries now . He seems fine outside of cafe section.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 10, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> T pein  crossed way too many boundaries now . He seems fine outside of cafe section.


Perhaps just section ban him from the cafe then.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shizune (Jan 10, 2021)



Reactions: Optimistic 2 | Old 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 10, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 10, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> No wonder Wad left . He has been against mbxx for quite some time with this new upgrade highly doubt if he will come back now.


WAD was actively using NF, even had a game planned, right up until he contracted coronavirus and started heavily playing the new WoW expansion.

Who are you, again?


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 10, 2021)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> WAD was actively using NF, even had a game planned, right up until he contracted coronavirus and started heavily playing the new WoW expansion.
> 
> Who are you, again?


Aragorn


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 10, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> You sound stupid. Atleast I have the grapefruits to tag you. You trying sneak diss without a tag. @Oddjutsu come get your crotch rocket lover.
> 
> You are the one following team troll around.
> 
> ...


Nah, you can keep him

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## AL sama (Jan 10, 2021)

poutanko said:


> No
> 
> 
> And hello Al


hi there bunny

well @Go D. Usopp looks like I won't be playing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AL sama (Jan 10, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> just join so he does too then be afk and get subbed out


evil lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AL sama (Jan 10, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> Al is a cunt, I fuckng hate him


I know you love me odd


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 10, 2021)

Lind said:


> Is pou still active? what about underworld broker? @Underworld Broker you still play mafia?



Sometimes ~

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## AL sama (Jan 10, 2021)

Underworld Broker said:


> Sometimes ~


do you still do drawings??


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 10, 2021)

AL sama said:


> do you still do drawings??



Yeah! Have posted a lot in the alley section art thread haha

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## AL sama (Jan 10, 2021)

Underworld Broker said:


> Yeah! Have posted a lot in the alley section art thread haha


nice I'll check them

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 10, 2021)

Rinoa said:


>



I dare not to speak the Lord's name in vain





Go D. Usopp said:


> ban him





Go D. Usopp said:


> which guy lol, i meant ban ali lmao
> 
> i dare not anger mbxx lol



Only Dragonus has the power to ban me.

With him retired, i'm unbannable.

 



Dark Shadow said:


> Who is ali ?
> 
> Yea i was kidding mate .



The Kaguya of NF

 



Rinoa said:


> There’s a reminder in Ali's name atm.





Nuked but still alive

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 10, 2021)

Late, but happy birthday @Kue!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 10, 2021)

Yall were having drama without me? Are we gonna raid other forums! Sign me up!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 10, 2021)

SinRaven said:


> Yall were having drama without me? Are we gonna raid other forums! Sign me up!!


Sin Karasu


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 10, 2021)

SinRaven said:


> Yall were having drama without me? Are we gonna raid other forums! Sign me up!!


nah gna be on NF lol, but we will play with some WG ningens



Nuked Alibaba said:


> Dragonus


that name sounds familiar but not familiar at the same time

dare da?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 10, 2021)

he actually...flipped town


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 10, 2021)

AL sama said:


> hi there bunny
> 
> well @Go D. Usopp looks like I won't be playing


welp shame wouldnt be able to see u in a game
ur playing on weebs one right? 



Underworld Broker said:


> Sometimes ~


sup broki been smtime
wanna play avengers vs xmen game?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 10, 2021)

Talk about evil defeated. We still need to send nitty to the shadow realm too. Always on here being a god damn hater.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 10, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> that name sounds familiar but not familiar at the same time
> 
> dare da?



Naturally. The Dragonus power and incident shook the very foundation of NF.

 When Dragonus disappeared:



Akin to the WG erasing God Valley from history.

I left before I was brainwashed  and thus my memory is intact.

What a story though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 10, 2021)

My children do not fight, your daddy trollbeard has returned

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 10, 2021)

@Iwandesu @Rinoa

@God Of Shinobi has spent the past few days following me around the forum, flaming me across multiple different threads. I know you and @Santí have all spoken to him many times about this kind of behavior. Please address it with him in a way that will prevent him from doing it again. I did not say anything to him or about him to prompt this, nor have I engaged in his flame war.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 10, 2021)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> @Iwandesu @Rinoa
> 
> @God Of Shinobi has spent the past few days following me around the forum, flaming me across multiple different threads. I know you and @Santí have all spoken to him many times about this kind of behavior. Please address it with him in a way that will prevent him from doing it again. I did not say anything to him or about him to prompt this, nor have I engaged in his flame war.


Rion has been thread banned and I will take with him through pms

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 10, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> Rion has been thread banned and I will take with him through pms


Thanks for your help. I really hope you can find a solution to this problem, because I don't appreciate how Rion invariably freaks out every few months without consequence.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 10, 2021)

Dont tolerate bullies this guy is uninspiring  and spitful to other user.

@Go D. Usopp  has been viciously targeted by uchiha/God shinobi  even  in his VMs .

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 10, 2021)

what the fk??

u free @God Of Shinobi  now wtf LOOOL

w8 what happened i dont see anything he did was ban worthy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 10, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> what the fk??
> 
> u free @God Of Shinobi  now wtf LOOOL
> 
> w8 what happened i dont see anything he did was ban worthy


So him coming into my game thread, flaming me there, and then following me to the convo thread and flaming me here too doesn't occasion a punishment? Not even considering his ten-year-long history with doing this sort of thing, or the many times he's been banned for it already?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 10, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Dont tolerate bullies this guy is uninspiring  and spitful to other user.
> 
> @Go D. Usopp  has been viciously targeted by uchiha/God shinobi  even  in his VMs .


bro we r obviously trolling each others, i really dont get it lmao

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 10, 2021)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> So him coming into my game thread, flaming me there, and then following me to the convo thread and flaming me here too doesn't occasion a punishment? Not even considering his ten-year-long history with doing this sort of thing, or the many times he's been banned for it already?


well that means u got urself some fans

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 10, 2021)

nah but forreal i dont see how his behavior is ban worthy

ive seen worst behavior go by unnoticed here on NF

so yea idk, can i ask for which posts of his were so bad that it deserved a ban?

i know he is sometimes aggressive and has a talent for pissing ppl off, but i dont see it over board and ban worthy

you can always hit the ignore button on him xd


----------



## Shizune (Jan 10, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> well that means u got urself some fans


You have a nasty habit of defending the worst sort of people.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 10, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> bro we r obviously trolling each others, i really dont get it lmao


Even trolling has limit he was bullying you in your vm. If you  are friends then i apologise but i think he needs to tone down a bit.

Imagine new member who wants to learn mafia and play with him . We should look  at all of the factors.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 10, 2021)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> You have a nasty habit of defending the worst sort of people.


i defended ur ass too when u got banned for almost no reason 

i just really dont think its ban worthy, just sayin

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 10, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Even trolling has limit he was bullying you in your vm. If you  are friends then i apologise but i think he needs to tone down a bit.
> 
> Imagine new member who wants to learn mafia and play with him . We should look  at all of the factors.


i dont wanna snitch on some ppl man but take a look around the forums and u will see we got worst ppl than that around everywhere lol

did he get banned from the entire section?? r u kidding me lol

do an iso of his posts in mafia games, he takes the games seriously and plays toward his win con

i dont care if he trolls every now and then he gets his job done

its a play style you know. i havent seen anyone complaining or reporting him over the last 2 games i played with him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 10, 2021)

he and tpein were some of the more active mafia ningens we got around rn. games r gna be much quieter without them

how long is he banned for?


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 10, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i defended ur ass too when u got banned for almost no reason
> 
> i just really dont think its ban worthy, just sayin


Well i think iwan took the decision .


Go D. Usopp said:


> i dont wanna snitch on some ppl man but take a look around the forums and u will see we got worst ppl than that around everywhere lol
> 
> did he get banned from the entire section?? r u kidding me lol
> 
> ...


I agree he takes game seriously . I just think he disrespect other users with graphic abuse or asking people sniff his private parts . 

Yet to see has anyone broke his record of flaming users .

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 10, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> what the fk??
> 
> u free @God Of Shinobi  now wtf LOOOL
> 
> w8 what happened i dont see anything he did was ban worthy


I just thread banned him 
It is just normal Rion talk



Pool Party Nitty said:


> You have a nasty habit of defending the worst sort of people.


Don't push it lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 10, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Well i think iwan took the decision .
> 
> I agree he takes game seriously . I just think he disrespect other users with graphic abuse or asking people sniff his private parts .
> 
> Yet to see has anyone broke his record of flaming users .



well he doesnt say that except to ningens who go really deep into banter with him from what i noticed, tho i guess we could ask him to stop that

he still holds respect for others, just look at the games he played recently, you havent been there but u can read his posts


----------



## Shizune (Jan 10, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> he and tpein were some of the more active mafia ningens we got around rn. games r gna be much quieter without them


I host the bulk of this section's games, and my games certainly have not suffered for not having Rion or T-Pein in them. Quite the contrary; many players have told me how relieved they are not to have to deal with those two.

Rion has a decade-long, storied history of flaming people. A history to which you are ignorant, because you only recently joined us here. No matter what you make of it, that sort of flaming is against the rules, to which I have been held accountable as well. Most of us do not want to spend our time on a website where we may be flamed according to the whims of people like Rion.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 10, 2021)

Were Santi still here, then Rion would still be held accountable to the escalating ladder of punishments he was on, with a permaban on the near horizon.

It seems Iwandesu is less familiar with the circumstances around Rion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 10, 2021)

i mean we can always do some voting or poll and see what others think if u want

he flames me the most and i take it as normal game banter, its nothing more than that. feel free to flame his ass back its part of the game. 

eitherway atleast its not a full on section ban, how long it last?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 10, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> well he doesnt say that except to ningens who go really deep into banter with him from what i noticed, tho i guess we could ask him to stop that
> 
> *he still holds respect for others*, just look at the games he played recently, you havent been there but u can read his posts


I doubt it though but ok.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 10, 2021)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> I host the bulk of this section's games, and my games certainly have not suffered for not having Rion or T-Pein in them. Quite the contrary; many players have told me how relieved they are not to have to deal with those two.
> 
> Rion has a decade-long, storied history of flaming people. A history to which you are ignorant, because you only recently joined us here. No matter what you make of it, that sort of flaming is against the rules, to which I have been held accountable as well. Most of us do not want to spend our time on a website where we may be flamed according to the whims of people like Rion.


i mean fair enough idk how hes been b4 i joined

but i know how he is after i joined, and he seems ok to me so far

also tpein improved hell of alot and he genuinely plays the game now, i am sure u r banning him from your games for other reasons. but i wont get into that now, we talked about that b4

instead of banning the people that are actively keeping the game alive now, why dont we use our efforts to bring more ppl into the game, or bring the older players

do u not see how the section's dying? even me as a new player here can see that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 10, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i mean fair enough idk how hes been b4 i joined
> 
> but i know how he is after i joined, and he seems ok to me so far
> 
> ...


T pein is banned for another reason . He was inciting mob violence in cafe thread.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 10, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i mean fair enough idk how hes been b4 i joined
> 
> but i know how he is after i joined, and he seems ok to me so far
> 
> ...


This section has a natural life cycle where it is always most active during the summer, and least active during the winter. One of many things you do not yet know because you are new. Rion and T-Pein, of all people, are certainly not pillars of this section, nor are they in any way responsible for the activity here.

You are so new, and you know so little about this section, yet you shout your opinions so loudly and with such authority. You are testing my patience.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 10, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> T pein is banned for another reason . He was inciting mob violence in cafe thread.


Usopp does not think such things are important. They are... beyond his ability to consider, apparently.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 10, 2021)

He has ritual of getting banned dont worry he will come back lol.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 10, 2021)

Time to mod ole cr. Its a conspiracy i haven't already. My arms are sour from carrying this section for over a decade

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 10, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> T pein is banned for another reason . He was inciting mob violence in cafe thread.


shuda just been banned from cafe then lol, he is doing ok here

w.e man, i just dont like bans being thrown at ppl like that, i doubt this will make them different

u shud have a hard on discussion and face the problems instead of run from it

silencing them wont change them. why dont we do a completely revamp of section rules and make it crystal clear what's tolerable and what's not? if they don't abide by it then adios

but we should also have judges and maybe votes to see if they r really worthy of the ban or not, couple veterans could work.

Reactions: Disagree 3


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 10, 2021)

Aries said:


> Time to mod ole cr. Its a conspiracy i haven't already. My arms are sour from carrying this section for over a decade



*[Vote Mod CR]*


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 10, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> shuda just been banned from cafe then lol, he is doing ok here
> 
> w.e man, i just dont like bans being thrown at ppl like that, i doubt this will make them different
> 
> ...


It depends on severity , i think mbxx was the one who banned him .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 10, 2021)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> Usopp does not think such things are important. They are... beyond his ability to consider, apparently.


ok ok they r important u got me

but why does someone causing problems in cafe thread

gets banned from mafia thread? when he isnt causing problems there

u feel me?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 10, 2021)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> This section has a natural life cycle where it is always most active during the summer, and least active during the winter. One of many things you do not yet know because you are new. Rion and T-Pein, of all people, are certainly not pillars of this section, nor are they in any way responsible for the activity here.
> 
> You are so new, and you know so little about this section, yet you shout your opinions so loudly and with such authority. You are testing my patience.



breh i dont see anywhere on the rules where it says ur the owner of this section or where i shud be quiet about my opinion

so....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 10, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ok ok they r important u got me
> 
> but why does someone causing problems in cafe thread
> 
> ...


No Usopp, I don't feel you. Nobody here, aside from maybe T-Pein's clique, "feels you."

The only thing I feel toward you is impatience. You are new here, and in no position to tell us how to apply the forum rules, or what those rules should be. There will be no votes, no reforms, and no discussion. Your suggestions are ridiculous. You know next to nothing about this section, the people here, or the way in which it should be run. You are new, and you should act like it.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 10, 2021)

also other websites, which i may not dare mention...
are active on both summer and winter

i really think NF's dying, u cant deny it man

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 10, 2021)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> No Usopp, I don't feel you. Nobody here, aside from maybe T-Pein's clique, "feels you."
> 
> The only thing I feel toward you is impatience. You are new here, and in no position to tell us how to apply the forum rules, or what those rules should be. There will be no votes, no reforms, and no discussion. Your suggestions are ridiculous. You know next to nothing about this section, the people here, or the way in which it should be run. You are new, and you should act like it.



ok but like if u really think only few ppl agree with me, then if u do voting most people will just agree with u that rion has to be casted into fire and destroyed, like the ring lol

im not imposing things on you, im just saying my views here as one of the MOST active players on this section, be it new or not

feel free to disregard them like u r doing rn

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 10, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> also other websites, which i may not dare mention...
> are active on both summer and winter
> 
> i really think NF's dying, u cant deny it man


The mafia section here has always been much more active during the summer, and less so during the winter. Regardless of what may happen elsewhere, that is how things have have always worked _here_. If we were unusually active during the summer, or are now unusually inactive during the winter, it is likely because of quarantine delivering us more players over the summer and mbxx now threatening the longevity of the entire website. Rion being banned for flaming has nothing to do with any of that, and you look ridiculous for suggesting it does.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 10, 2021)

I blame @Platinum and @Mickey Mouse for this. they failed to discipline their padawans. Now spite is out of control and hope is missing

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 10, 2021)

i actually only played like 3 games with rion, and in none of them does he strikes me as dem fk this guy we must ban his ass i never wanna see him again

so either he is a much better person now, or i am an idiot, or both maybe.

actually i would like all the old players to come back again more than anything, would love to play with them, rion included

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 10, 2021)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> The mafia section here has always been much more active during the summer, and less so during the winter. Regardless of what may happen elsewhere, that is how things have have always worked _here_. If we were unusually active during the summer, or are now unusually inactive during the winter, it is likely because of quarantine delivering us more players over the summer and mbxx now threatening the longevity of the entire website. Rion being banned for flaming has nothing to do with any of that, and you look ridiculous for suggesting it does.



well then, nitty, lord of SummerFell

winter summer is coming

and if NF is still inactive, the gg go next

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 10, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> well then, nitty, lord of SummerFell
> 
> winter summer is coming
> 
> and if NF is still inactive, the gg go next


I'm already working on archiving my games here and finding a new website to host my next game on, because of how mbxx has jeopardized the future of this forum. If this section finally dies off after hanging on for so many years, then it will be mbxx's fault, and nobody else's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 10, 2021)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> Were Santi still here, then Rion would still be held accountable to the escalating ladder of punishments he was on, with a permaban on the near horizon.
> 
> It seems Iwandesu is less familiar with the circumstances around Rion.


I'm well aware of rion shenanigans 
He has been playing pretty ok, even won MVPs 
I'm not about to permaban him ignoring his story.



Dark Shadow said:


> It depends on severity , i think mbxx was the one who banned him.


I can't really comment on that but I will say at least that no, given its better to say this than to stir drama.
Mbxx was not the one who hammered tpein, tpein just pushed too far

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 10, 2021)

Rion can be ok, just need some talks once in a while


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 10, 2021)

maybe we shud ban mbxx


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 10, 2021)

now if one of u mothertrucker snitches on me imma


----------



## Shizune (Jan 10, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> Rion can be ok, just need some talks once in a while


I need this problem resolved insofar as it pertains to me. If you cannot bring an end to Rion's habit of finding me and harassing me every few months, then I will raise the issue with someone who can.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 10, 2021)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> I need this problem resolved insofar as it pertains to me. If you cannot bring an end to Rion's habit of finding me and harassing me every few months, then I will raise the issue with someone who can.


u dont need iwandesu, i can resolve the problem for u in 3 steps pal 

1. click on the search icon on top right
2. search for "God of Shinobi"
3. hover over his name and click "ignore"

voila, works like a charm 

ask @Nessos vs @Cypher

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 10, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> u dont need iwandesu, i can resolve the problem for u in 3 steps pal
> 
> 1. click on the search icon on top right
> 2. search for "God of Shinobi"
> ...


You are dimwitted, and I regret that for you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 10, 2021)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> You are dimwitted, and I regret that for you.


what? am i starting to make sense??

thats really all u needed to do to get rion off ur head lol


----------



## Shizune (Jan 10, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> what? am i starting to make sense??
> 
> thats really all u needed to do to get rion off ur head lol


I want Rion to stop flaming me. Pretending like he is not flaming me is no solution.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 10, 2021)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> I want Rion to stop flaming me. Pretending like he is not flaming me is no solution.


he will stop over time when u dont reply to him lol, u wont even see his messages and therefore u wont have to reply to them either.

its actually a win-win

better than banning them

and if anyone else things hes annoying they can ignore him too

if he continues his action, hes gna end up living in a world where none sees his messages, ain't that a better and more deserved punishment? he's basically exiled lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 10, 2021)

Aries said:


> I blame @Platinum and @Mickey Mouse for this. they failed to discipline their padawans. Now spite is out of control and hope is missing


Your unchecked trolling just finally caught up to you and swallowed your whole! Soul and Body!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kue (Jan 10, 2021)

I am kind of sad my South Park game has been deleted from the forums. Couldn't find it anywhere.

One of the most underrated games on here imo.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 10, 2021)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> I need this problem resolved insofar as it pertains to me. If you cannot bring an end to Rion's habit of finding me and harassing me every few months, then I will raise the issue with someone who can.


I'm dealing with it as we speak

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 10, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> I'm dealing with it as we speak


Thank you, I really do appreciate it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kue (Jan 10, 2021)

Call me a snowflake if you would like, but the only thing I have not liked from Rion was his ableism. I would say I enjoy pretty edgy humor, but making fun of people who can't defend themselves isn't tasteful to me. It's not that I get offended, it's just something I see only weak people do.

Other than that, all the behavior I have seen from Rion and T-Pein have not been things I've seen that were out of the ordinary in mafia games. T-Pein vs Nitty was already seen before in mafia games with me vs Homestuck lol, but I never involved mods or asked for Homestuck to be removed from games. Homestuck was a lot more brutal than T-Pein or Rion ever were, but it made it easy for me to paint him a villain in mafia games (and I did that as town, indie, and as scum  ).

I don't know if I'm just not seeing how bad it is, but I think showing people that I am unbothered has been a lot more effective than your approach Nitty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 10, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Your unchecked trolling just finally caught up to you and swallowed your whole! Soul and Body!!!!!!



I have transcended common sense vasto. This is peak enlightenment. You 2 could have joined me up here in mount mafiolympus. Instead you 2 are lost relics

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 10, 2021)

Kue said:


> I am kind of sad my South Park game has been deleted from the forums. Couldn't find it anywhere.
> 
> One of the most underrated games on here imo.


Ask admins they might still retrieve it from database.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 10, 2021)

Kue said:


> Call me a snowflake if you would like, but the only thing I have not liked from Rion was his ableism. I would say I enjoy pretty edgy humor, but making fun of people who can't defend themselves isn't tasteful to me. It's not that I get offended, it's just something I see only weak people do.
> 
> Other than that, all the behavior I have seen from Rion and T-Pein have not been things I've seen that were out of the ordinary in mafia games. T-Pein vs Nitty was already seen before in mafia games with me vs Homestuck lol, but I never involved mods or asked for Homestuck to be removed from games. Homestuck was a lot more brutal than T-Pein or Rion ever were, but it made it easy for me to paint him a villain in mafia games (and I did that as town, indie, and as scum  ).
> 
> I don't know if I'm just not seeing how bad it is, but I think showing people that I am unbothered has been a lot more effective than your approach Nitty.


well im sure alot of approaches r better than nitty's

p.s dem who the fk is that homestuck guy


----------



## Aries (Jan 10, 2021)

Yeah things were way worse when homestuck and LB were around. Some of ya werent around for the constant shitstorms the mafia community had in its prime.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kue (Jan 10, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> well im sure alot of approaches r better than nitty's
> 
> p.s dem who the fk is that homestuck guy



Think of T-Pein, but hundreds of times more talented and witty. I disagreed with everything he believed in, but he was a worthy adversary. He was fun to debate against and to play mafia games with. His insults towards me never affected me because a lot of them relied on stereotypes, and what he thought of me never actually reflected reality.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 10, 2021)

Kue said:


> Think of T-Pein, but hundreds of times more talented and witty. I disagreed with everything he believed in, but he was a worthy adversary. He was fun to debate against and to play mafia games with. His insults towards me never affected me because a lot of them relied on stereotypes, and what he thought of me never actually reflected reality.


so basically like what rion says most of the time  

did that guy quit mafia? or hes somewhere other than NF

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 10, 2021)

Aries said:


> I have transcended common sense vasto. This is peak enlightenment. You 2 could have joined me up here in mount mafiolympus. Instead you 2 are lost relics



Yet Spite reigns Supreme. WHERE IS YOUR TROLLING NOW!? NOWHERE!!!! BURIED!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kue (Jan 10, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> so basically like what rion says most of the time
> 
> did that guy quit mafia? or hes somewhere other than NF


No idea, I would not be surprised if he died in the US Capitol raid. R.I.P. Homestuck

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 10, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> well im sure alot of approaches r better than nitty's
> 
> p.s dem who the fk is that homestuck guy



He was the guy who brought the mafia communities together by making the mafia fc. Their was no mafia community back then, mafia was just a niche thing that every section had. Back then you would earn prizes for every game made. 

I personally didn't have a issue with him but can see why others did. He was a edge lord and rubbed people the wrong way with his posting/negging people who annoyed him. One thing i did enjoy was shitting on him constantly after lb/bioness and azn got banned from the mafia fc. Good times

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kue (Jan 10, 2021)

Hey, Bioness took the same approach Nitty is doing while I took the IDGAF approach.

Look who's still standing now?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 10, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> so basically like what rion says most of the time
> 
> did that guy quit mafia? or hes somewhere other than NF


Homestuck was absolutely terrible goddamit 
Haven't see him since forever tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 10, 2021)

Kue said:


> No idea, I would not be surprised if he died in the US Capitol raid. R.I.P. Homestuck


bro

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aries (Jan 10, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yet Spite reigns Supreme. WHERE IS YOUR TROLLING NOW!? NOWHERE!!!! BURIED!!!



Favs x ended on a troll moon. A clear homage to the troll godfather himself. My legacy lives on vasto, while your legacy of rage is lost in the void


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 10, 2021)

take notes nitty

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Kue (Jan 10, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> bro


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 10, 2021)

Im bringing Rion back into the thread 
I want no more drama about it if ANYONE sees either Rion or Shizune badmouthing each other feel free to report to me 
Consequences will be taken

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 10, 2021)

Aries said:


> Favs x ended on a troll moon. A clear homage to the troll godfather himself. My legacy lives on vasto, while your legacy of rage is lost in the void






FUCK YOU!
FUCK THAT GAME!
FUCK WAD AND @Didi  !!!!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 11, 2021)

Hmmmmmm


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 11, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> Hmmmmmm



don't even say it. lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 11, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> don't even say it. lol


I'll just think it then, think it really loudly

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 11, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> I'll just think it then, think it really loudly


I have the remedy.


----------



## Sigismund (Jan 11, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> FUCK YOU!
> FUCK THAT GAME!
> FUCK WAD AND @Didi  !!!!!


And no one believed ole Sigismund, no possible way the fucking moon crashing would kill everyone, no

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 11, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> Im bringing Rion back into the thread
> I want no more drama about it if ANYONE sees either Rion or Shizune badmouthing each other feel free to report to me
> Consequences will be taken


tpein now plox if u can

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 11, 2021)

Hope everyone is having a good day

Reactions: Friendly 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 11, 2021)

I'm having a fabulous evening. you?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 11, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> I'm having a fabulous evening. you?


Couldn't be better


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 11, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> Couldn't be better

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Platinum (Jan 11, 2021)

Aries said:


> I blame @Platinum and @Mickey Mouse for this. they failed to discipline their padawans. Now spite is out of control and hope is missing



Hope is simply grinding materials in Genshin Impact and waiting for its next part time contract.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 11, 2021)

I'm like Santa. You wouldn't appreciate what I bring if I was always giving you gifts. That's why I wait and reward good little boys and girls with my shitposts during festive occasions.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 11, 2021)

Yall are having drama without me AGAIN??!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 11, 2021)

SinRaven said:


> Yall are having drama without me AGAIN??!!


They wait until you are asleep on purpose

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 11, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> They wait until you are asleep on purpose


That's so unfair! Drama is only half the fun without me around

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Platinum (Jan 11, 2021)

SinRaven said:


> That's so unfair! Drama is only half the fun without me around



The key to not missing the drama is to start the drama.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 11, 2021)

Platinum said:


> The key to not missing the drama is to start the drama.


Of course you would say that


----------



## Platinum (Jan 11, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> Of course you would say that



I am nothing if not the voice of wisdom and moral center of this section.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 11, 2021)

I'm getting flashbacks of Plat Alexa


----------



## Nessos (Jan 11, 2021)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> I want Rion to stop flaming me. Pretending like he is not flaming me is no solution.


Maybe you should stop talking bad about him 


Lets take the post game discussion of the Game you just hosted as example. Rion didn't do anything before you posted "they worsen the quality of any game the play".


Also it is you who is like "When I play a game I won't start playing serious until anyone I didn't like in this game got policy lynched." Now you even went so far to say that you stop playing here on NF only cause you got lynched Day 1 instead of your policy lynch target.


Get over it or follow @Go D. Usopp advice and do it like the Great @Nessos and put the one you think they deserved it on ignore.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 11, 2021)

You got me on ignore @Nessos?!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Nessos (Jan 11, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> You got me on ignore @Nessos?!



You are far away from it. It is actually quite hard to land on my ignorelist

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 11, 2021)

Nessos said:


> Maybe you should stop talking bad about him
> 
> 
> Lets take the post game discussion of the Game you just hosted as example. Rion didn't do anything before you posted "they worsen the quality of any game the play".
> ...


You’re mistaken, Nessos. That post was not about him.

Flower was right about you all along. I’ll have to go find her and apologize for doubting her.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 11, 2021)

You know what, fuck all the drama.  Life is too short

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 11, 2021)

I don't think anyone here is a genuinely bad person, all of these arguments amount to piss water

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 11, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> I don't think anyone here is a genuinely bad person, all of these arguments amount to piss water


Yeah honestly people get so worked up over nothing damn. I used to be like that too but damn don't let others affect you so much is what I'm thinking when seeing these arguments.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 11, 2021)

SinRaven said:


> Yeah honestly people get so worked up over nothing damn. I used to be like that too but damn don't let others affect you so much is what I'm thinking when seeing these arguments.


Yeah I'm not saying let's all be hippies and chain ourselves to the nearest tree just saying don't take any of the bullshit seriously.

A lot of us are guilty of it, I sure am

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 11, 2021)

Oh so anything can be considered flaming now lmao

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Nessos (Jan 11, 2021)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> You’re mistaken, Nessos. That post was not about him.


I agree it was a general statement. 
now let me ask one thing, in your mind do you include Rion as one of the player you refered as "they" in "*they* worsen the quality of every Game they Play"?

A "yes" or "no" would be enough.

@WolfPrinceKiba did you really Stop playing Mafia here cause of Player like Rion or does this have other reasons.

As far as I know @novaselinenever (aka Evenjutsu) is barely playing amywhere, because he is busy with RL. He may correct me, if I am wrong.






Pool Party Nitty said:


> Flower was right about you all along. I’ll have to go find her and apologize for doubting her.


Sounds like you can't handle any critique. Seems like it waste to discuss with you anyway.


----------



## Nessos (Jan 11, 2021)

SinRaven said:


> Oh so anything can be considered flaming now lmao


Stop flaming ScumRaven

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 11, 2021)

Nessos here questioning people like it's a mafia game lmao

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Nessos (Jan 11, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> You know what, fuck all the drama.  Life is too short


The short life would be lame without Drama


----------



## Nessos (Jan 11, 2021)

SinRaven said:


> Nessos here questioning people like it's a mafia game lmao


It is a Mafia convo, isn't it?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 11, 2021)

Nessos said:


> The short life would be lame without Drama


I guess it depends on how you look at it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kue (Jan 11, 2021)

Nessos said:


> The short life would be lame without Drama



Depending on your mentality, drama will either age you faster or keep you young.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Catamount (Jan 11, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 11, 2021)

Peace of mind and spirit >>>> drama

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## AL sama (Jan 11, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ur playing on weebs one right?


yup so see you in there

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Catamount (Jan 11, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Peace of mind and spirit >>>> drama

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Santí (Jan 11, 2021)

Kue said:


> Think of T-Pein, but hundreds of times more talented and witty. I disagreed with everything he believed in, but he was a worthy adversary. He was fun to debate against and to play mafia games with. His insults towards me never affected me because a lot of them relied on stereotypes, and what he thought of me never actually reflected reality.


Brostuck is a fucking LEGEND and one of my alltime favorite posters on this board growing up.


----------



## Santí (Jan 11, 2021)

If you weren't there in the #FreeHomestuck movement of 2012, then you ain't shit, Jack.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2021)

yeah wtf, T-pein is just a horrendous shitbaiter, Homestuck was hilarious and talented

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 11, 2021)

Homestuck has the benifet of making some pretty cool custom user titles back when prizes were a thing. Say what you want about him personally but he was a pretty good player all things considered


----------



## Hero (Jan 11, 2021)

Santí said:


> If you weren't there in the #FreeHomestuck movement of 2012, then you ain't shit, Jack.


Fucking Homestuck . Mafia was so much better back then


----------



## Hero (Jan 11, 2021)

Well that was a boring read

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 11, 2021)

Sandwich Mafia was hilarious, great setup I had too.  If a bunch of first time players were in it I think town would have won day 2 but everybody’s experience worked against them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 11, 2021)

My money mafia game kind of sucked balls, shit setup


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 11, 2021)

Shit mafia good now. 

You got me.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 11, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> My money mafia game kind of sucked balls, shit setup


money mafia was good and all

except the part were @John Wayne  was omnipotent being


----------



## Nessos (Jan 11, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Peace of mind and spirit >>>> drama


The one thing does does not exclude the other thing   



Kue said:


> Depending on your mentality, drama will either age you faster or keep you young.


I would say it depends on the Drama

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## John Wayne (Jan 11, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> money mafia was good and all
> 
> except the part were @John Wayne  was omnipotent being


Well it was a 1v9 setup, to win that game I had to secure 4 misslynches while not getting lynched myself, it wasn't a walk in the park. Every single post I made in that game had thought put into it, in order to build the fake posting restriction narrative. 

Now was the setup itself misleading? Probably, it could have done been more upfront with being a non standard game.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 11, 2021)

John Wayne said:


> Well it was a 1v9 setup, to win that game I had to secure 4 misslynches while not getting lynched myself, it wasn't a walk in the park. Every single post I made in that game had thought put into it, in order to build the fake posting restriction narrative.
> 
> Now was the setup itself misleading? Probably, it could have done been more upfront with being a non standard game.


i meant like we had no way to find u out, u scan innocent and make others do the kill for u, and can join masons and all

but alsa, i betrayed nessos and kue at the end and somehow won too 

i think the game told us it will be a troll from the upfront lol, but probabaly needed something to do with the money. wuda been nice to have it be more than just flavor

like make the money buy me a super investigation vs u, or u buy a superkill vs us...etc..


----------



## John Wayne (Jan 11, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i meant like we had no way to find u out, u scan innocent and make others do the kill for u, and can join masons and all
> 
> but alsa, i betrayed nessos and kue at the end and somehow won too
> 
> ...



The first Day I actually thought the player role list I received was fake and that the game was actually 7v2v1 

with a 2 man mafia team hidden in the "fake" role list I'd received.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 11, 2021)

cawk.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 11, 2021)

Homestuck's legend lives on to this very day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 11, 2021)

New legends are being written..

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hero (Jan 11, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> Shit mafia good now.
> 
> You got me.


We need more characters.

We had homestuck, LB, aiya, Friday, ST, fucking broly , drunk Didi, asshole WAD etc

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 11, 2021)

Nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kue (Jan 11, 2021)

If we want new legends, I'm tired of seeing these one-sided stomps.

I'd love to have a game where all the try-hards are not stacked in one faction.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 11, 2021)

Ok maybe next game I will bring my A game. Or maybe I'll bring SinRage. Either way, I'll give the fans what they want!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Nessos (Jan 11, 2021)

SinRaven said:


> Ok maybe next game I will bring my A game. Or maybe I'll bring SinRage. Either way, I'll give the fans what they want!


I would like to have "doubt"-rating for this

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 11, 2021)

Nessos said:


> The one thing does does not exclude the other thing



Higher wisdom dictates otherwise


----------



## Hidden (Jan 11, 2021)

Kue said:


> If we want new legends, I'm tired of seeing these one-sided stomps.
> 
> I'd love to have a game where all the try-hards are not stacked in one faction.


Well here next time just role assign me to the weaker faction ez

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 11, 2021)

Nessos said:


> I would like to have "doubt"-rating for this


the disagree rating is practically an "X to doubt" rating


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 11, 2021)

Hidden said:


> Well here next time just role assign me to the weaker faction ez


would u have still lynched me if u were town


----------



## Hidden (Jan 11, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> would u have still lynched me if u were town


Honestly the reasoning behind the push was real but the intensity was fabricated. I didn't like how you were pushing for an info lynch and voting someone you thought was town, but I would've been more reasonable about talking about it. Once you started sussing me after I brought it up I doubled down because I was a semi-survivor

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 11, 2021)

If Town listened to me but alas town gonna town

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nessos (Jan 11, 2021)

Hidden said:


> Well here next time just role assign me to the weaker faction ez


I thought you didn't reach your wincon yourself last game

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hidden (Jan 11, 2021)

Nessos said:


> I thought you didn't reach your wincon yourself last game


I mean, like I mentioned in the game my wincon was essentially impossible lmao. And yet I still lived to the end at the very least

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sigismund (Jan 11, 2021)

Hidden said:


> And yet I still lived to the end at the very least



We the survivor club

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 11, 2021)

Hidden said:


> I mean, like I mentioned in the game my wincon was essentially impossible lmao. And yet I still lived to the end at the very least


thats because u didnt get to convert anyone, so in fact blocking u saved u

had u converted any of us town u wuda got slaughtered with us


----------



## Hidden (Jan 11, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> thats because u didnt get to convert anyone, so in fact blocking u saved u
> 
> had u converted any of us town u wuda got slaughtered with us


VH or Town could've still murdered or lynched me and they didn't

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 11, 2021)

Sigismund said:


> We the survivor club


well ofc except if u converted sigis, our last town alive

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sigismund (Jan 11, 2021)

I have survived games as Mafia and town

Sadly Ive never rolled indie so I cannot get the triple crown of uselessness

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 11, 2021)

Sigismund said:


> I have survived games as Mafia and town
> 
> Sadly Ive never rolled indie so I cannot get the triple crown of uselessness



Same.

And I feel your pain

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sigismund (Jan 11, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Same.
> 
> And I feel your pain

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Hidden (Jan 11, 2021)

Sigismund said:


> I have survived games as Mafia and town
> 
> Sadly Ive never rolled indie so I cannot get the triple crown of uselessness


Man now I want to make a game only containing indies I come up with that I think sound cool, not balance it at all, and just run it

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 11, 2021)

Hidden said:


> Man now I want to make a game only containing indies I come up with that I think sound cool, not balance it at all, and just run it


u definitely wont hear complains

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sigismund (Jan 11, 2021)

Hidden said:


> Man now I want to make a game only containing indies I come up with that I think sound cool, not balance it at all, and just run it


Ah the CR path, just go ahead and autosign me for that

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 11, 2021)

Hidden said:


> Man now I want to make a game only containing indies I come up with that I think sound cool, not balance it at all, and just run it



And let us submit our roles


----------



## John Wayne (Jan 11, 2021)

Nothing feels quite as good as winning with your mafia team 

And your scum chat being almost bigger than the game thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 11, 2021)

What can I say. My legend proceeds me. Lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 11, 2021)

John Wayne said:


> Nothing feels quite as good as winning with your mafia team
> 
> And your scum chat being almost bigger than the game thread


not sure if that's mafia discussing politics in their chat

or town is taking a vacation from the game thread


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 11, 2021)

Fuck Homestuck ain't no one miss that bitch except little bitches.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hidden (Jan 11, 2021)

John Wayne said:


> Nothing feels quite as good as winning with your mafia team
> 
> And your scum chat being almost bigger than the game thread


I'm pretty sure I'm part of one of the largest mafia chats I've ever seen. Back in one of the favorites there was a 2400 post mafia chat so that was pretty good


----------



## Sigismund (Jan 11, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> not sure if that's mafia discussing politics in their chat
> 
> or town is taking a vacation from the game thread


1k+ Scum chats aren't that uncommon IME here

Hell, some people will post far more in scum chat than game chat


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 11, 2021)

Nessos said:


> Maybe you should stop talking bad about him


He wasn't talking about him and it is better for you guys to stop trying to bait each other
Nitty can spoke his mind just like uchiha can speak his mind 
They just can't attack or talk illy about each other anymore because clearly they can't take each other.
I always tried to keep my moderator on "friendly grounds" not acting unless people were actively insulting each other 
Is convivence on freaking mafia games that complicated ?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hidden (Jan 11, 2021)

Sigismund said:


> Hell, some people will post far more in scum chat than game chat

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 11, 2021)

Sigismund said:


> 1k+ Scum chats aren't that uncommon IME here
> 
> Hell, some people will post far more in scum chat than game chat


Scum chats with good scum are god tier


----------



## Hero (Jan 11, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> Nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


Hardly nostalgia when the quality of player personalities were simply...better

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 11, 2021)

Hero said:


> Hardly nostalgia when the quality of player personalities were simply...better


Provide an example


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 11, 2021)

When you say the past players were better you are actually saying curent players are shit when that isn't the case.  I've run rings around the lot of you before

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hero (Jan 11, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> When you say the past players were better you are actually saying curent players are shit when that isn't the case.  I've run rings around the lot of you before


I said they had better personalities. You aren’t running circles around anyone if you can’t even read.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hero (Jan 11, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> When you say the past players were better you are actually saying curent players are shit when that isn't the case.  I've run rings around the lot of you before


Also didn’t say the current player base is shit. That’s what you said and I’m sorry you feel that way about yourself & your peers.


----------



## Catamount (Jan 11, 2021)

You guys are on fire.


----------



## Magic (Jan 11, 2021)

Damn I missed drama?

Iono wat went down, bbut my boi dindu nuffin!


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 11, 2021)

Hero said:


> Also didn’t say the current player base is shit. That’s what you said and I’m sorry you feel that way about yourself & your peers.


The implication was there in big flashing twenty foot high neon letters mate

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 11, 2021)

and yes, I know that just yesterday I was saying fuck the drama


----------



## Sigismund (Jan 11, 2021)

The announcement of SinRage's return has inspired Drama over the thread


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 11, 2021)

I will stick to the not taking the bullshit seriously part for some consistency


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 11, 2021)

Sigismund said:


> The announcement of SinRage's return has inspired Drama over the thread



Which the so called mod of the section, @Iwandesu  , allowed! Funny how he changed his name back since he could not handle showing us his true self for to long.


----------



## Hero (Jan 11, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> The implication was there in big flashing twenty foot high neon letters mate


Really wasn’t when I clearly said personalities and made no mention of skill.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 11, 2021)

See you on the battlefield then

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 11, 2021)

back in the good ol days


----------



## Hero (Jan 11, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> See you on the battlefield then


Get ready to be slayed


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 11, 2021)

Hero said:


> Get ready to be slayed


Get in line

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 11, 2021)

@Kue Nice avatar. Very awesome. Bold. Dark. Macho. Sexy.

I love it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 11, 2021)

RemChu said:


> @Kue Nice avatar. Very awesome. Bold. Dark. Macho. Sexy.
> 
> I love it.


Finally you removed that crying girl with badass one . I was not sure why you had that avy lol ?


----------



## Magic (Jan 11, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Finally you removed that crying girl with badass one . I was not sure why you had that avy lol ?


Read uh CHAINSAWMAN

BRrRRRRRzrrrr RRRRRrrrzz vrooom vrooom BRRRRRRRRRRRRRARARARARARARARARA.

If you don't get it dats on you. :Y

jus a funny character from that series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 11, 2021)

Sigismund said:


> 1k+ Scum chats aren't that uncommon IME here
> 
> Hell, some people will post far more in scum chat than game chat


well u better kill me early if u wanna out talk ningens on the thread as scum lol


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 11, 2021)

Shit I'm the life of the section right now...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Sigismund (Jan 11, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> well u better kill me early if u wanna out talk ningens on the thread as scum


Nah all thats needed is a scum team of (choose any 3 or 4)
    Rion
    Kvothe
    Oddjustu
    Hayumi
    Alwaysmind
    Iwan
    Pou (rip)
    Sigismund

Thats just my own prior precedence.

Also probably not a coincidence most of those people are Team Troll

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 11, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Which the so called mod of the section, @Iwandesu  , allowed! Funny how he changed his name back since he could not handle showing us his true self for to long.



I changed the name because iwandesu is far more scum than scumdesu

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 11, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> I changed the name because iwandesu is far more scum than scumdesu

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 11, 2021)

Kue said:


> If we want new legends, I'm tired of seeing these one-sided stomps.
> 
> I'd love to have a game where all the try-hards are not stacked in one faction.


@Kue  I'm a living legend though..the others have been cast away.


----------



## John Wayne (Jan 11, 2021)

Sigismund said:


> Nah all thats needed is a scum team of (choose any 3 or 4)
> Rion
> Kvothe
> Oddjustu
> ...


a sad lack of Juan on that list

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 11, 2021)

John Wayne said:


> a sad lack of Juan on that list


Everyone knows Juan should not be on that list brother.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 11, 2021)

Sigismund said:


> Nah all thats needed is a scum team of (choose any 3 or 4)
> Rion
> Kvothe
> Oddjustu
> ...



i mean we had almost 1.2k messages on the chaotic evil mafia chat among me alibaba and mitch, most of it me talking to them and aries

all while on the same time almost 700 messages with iwan on consigliere chat

and another 100 on a chat designated for me to send aries our actions only cuz it was too much spam with blackbeard and szael, and this is a game that didnt even end lol

and after all that i would still not out talk myself on the thread if i was allowed to live long lol. i should have alone atleast 1k messages each thread if i lived long enough.

we also had 1k messages on nitty's recent HST game and 1.2k on DDL's fug chat lol. i do talk alot on scum chats, i just find it bizarre 3-4 ppl talk on there more than an entire 20ish player game. must be alot of off topic scum discussions, or sleeping town.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 11, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i mean we had almost 1.2k messages on the chaotic evil mafia chat among me alibaba and mitch, most of it me talking to them and aries
> 
> all while on the same time almost 700 messages with iwan on consigliere chat
> 
> ...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 11, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sigismund (Jan 11, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i do talk alot on scum chats, i just find it bizarre 3-4 ppl talk on there more than an entire 20ish player game. must be alot of off topic scum discussions, or sleeping town.


I mean checking a game were Rion and I got almost 1k+ alone, both of us posted at least twice as much in the scum chat rather than the Game thread.

Rions ratio was about 2:1 ( a bit inflated because of Gifted, but Ill count it) and he was the top poster by almost 100 posts

Mine was closer to 6:1 , In a game where I actually posted over 100 times.

Most of that was game related, but other times, yeha it can be inflated by fluff, but so can the thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 11, 2021)

Sigismund said:


> I mean checking a game were Rion and I got almost 1k+ alone, both of us posted at least twice as much in the scum chat rather than the Game thread.
> 
> Rions ratio was about 2:1 ( a bit inflated because of Gifted, but Ill count it) and he was the top poster by almost 100 posts
> 
> ...


no i mean like can u guys make ur scum chat have more messages than the thread

cuz thats what it seemed like u were talking about lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 11, 2021)

also smh sigis is practically afk in every game thread but a fken wolf behind our back lol


----------



## Sigismund (Jan 11, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> no i mean like can u guys make ur scum chat have more messages than the thread
> 
> cuz thats what it seemed like u were talking about lol


Like I said, Rion and I near alone got 1K plus, with other high posters in scum chat, yeah we can go over the game thread, especially if its a mafia stomp or inactive town. That game was only  3k~ post in the game thread, and was an Aries game so not exactly the least popular and wasn't inactive. A long drawn out game, or a huge game like favorites, yeah the scum chats have little chance, but in mid size games or small games, scum chat can easily eclipse the game thread with the right people.



Go D. Usopp said:


> also smh sigis is practically afk in every game thread but a fken wolf behind our back lol


Nah, I'm just very much a situational player. If I have people on my team like Kvothe, Rion, or prime Ishmael and Juan that one time, well then I got my 2 MVPs and an Honorable mention. Without that I tend to int, and post a lot less.
Or win the game for other factions, ask Iwan or Odd about that lol (hell even in that HM, I inted the game for Iwan, so.)


Basically, I get carried by good people

Reactions: Winner 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 12, 2021)

Not trying to toot my horn. But mostly I try and get my entire team involved if possible. Generally I'll take lead even if I'm not godfather not because I think I'm the best player around but sometimes it would seem it defaults to me depending on the team. But, I always treat my scum team as an actual team. And, want everyone to have input.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 12, 2021)

dem so not every1 just talks about their fav anime openings like our scum team with @Alibaba Saluja and @Mitch

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 12, 2021)

nah. generally we laugh at town fucking up lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 12, 2021)

Team Troll has the best players because they follow the book of Aries. They have a leader to look up too. Look at Team Hopes leadership... Non existent... Platinums followers are still waiting for him to return from the store with that pack of cigarettes. Look at Team Rages Leadership. It was so bad they spited vasto and did a coup to usurp him. Now hes hiding in a cave with a name change and mickey mouse disguise.

Team Ego ego crashed down like the moon

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## John Wayne (Jan 12, 2021)

The tournament is dead Aries let go

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Sigismund (Jan 12, 2021)

John Wayne said:


> The tournament is dead Aries let go


That just means Team Troll will forever hold the title

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 12, 2021)

We run this shit now. I don't ever see us being dethroned anyway.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Aries (Jan 12, 2021)

NF Mafia Championships V2 Electric Boogaloo.

Team Troll defends their title after successfully retaining last year via DQ.


----------



## Aries (Jan 12, 2021)

Its time to make the NF Mafia championships a thing. Bring back the prizes


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 12, 2021)

bro all of team troll ready to run this mafia series gauntlet... five on five.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 12, 2021)

Aries said:


> Team Troll has the best players because they follow the book of Aries. They have a leader to look up too. Look at Team Hopes leadership... Non existent... Platinums followers are still waiting for him to return from the store with that pack of cigarettes. Look at Team Rages Leadership. It was so bad they spited vasto and did a coup to usurp him. Now hes hiding in a cave with a name change and mickey mouse disguise.
> 
> Team Ego ego crashed down like the moon


its taking too long i forgot what team i am even on  

im gna make my own team

the meme dream team, team memelords.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 12, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> its taking too long i forgot what team i am even on
> 
> im gna make my own team
> 
> the meme dream team, team memelords.


----------



## Mitch (Jan 12, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> dem so not every1 just talks about their fav anime openings like our scum team with @Alibaba Saluja and @Mitch


Ask and you shall receive

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 12, 2021)

Okay, not an opening. but this had me ensnared back in 2001.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## John Wayne (Jan 12, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> Okay, not an opening. but this had me ensnared back in 2001.


Bruh how old are you?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 12, 2021)

John Wayne said:


> Bruh how old are you?


I was 17 in 2001. 

Why?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 12, 2021)

my profile pic is a recent picture of me. How old I look mothafucka?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 12, 2021)

Mitch said:


> Ask and you shall receive


well i wud not have expected this one lol, we were discussing bleach ones on the chat lmao



God Of Shinobi said:


> Okay, not an opening. but this had me ensnared back in 2001.


i want to meet 2001 rion

this rion sux

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 12, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> well i wud not have expected this one lol, we were discussing bleach ones on the chat lmao
> 
> 
> i want to meet 2001 rion
> ...


lmao well I dunno if anyone could handle 2001 rion. I was a loose cannon for real. lmao 

But, creative as fuck. I created the ff7 citadel's roleplay in 1999/2000 on ezboards. I was an uber nerd.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 12, 2021)

its impossible for me to decide on one opening/ending, but i can flex some high quality ones if u ningens want


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 12, 2021)

So really, was a nerd by day. A partier and cool guy by night. What can I say? I'm a pisces.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 12, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> lmao well I dunno if anyone could handle 2001 rion. I was a loose cannon for real. lmao
> 
> But, creative as fuck. I created the ff7 citadel's roleplay in 1999/2000 on ezboards. I was an uber nerd.


and i was playing with the god dem sand at that time

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 12, 2021)

Sadly, I'm older than alot of you mothafuckas though.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 12, 2021)

But, I been using the internet since about fourteen. So, stopping now would just not be fun for me. I been through just about every age of the internet. lol


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 12, 2021)

You are 16 years, 9 months, 30 days old or 201 months old or 878 weeks old or 6,149 days old or 147,576 hours old (approximately)or 8,854,560 minutes old (approximately)or 531,273,600 seconds old (approximately)

As of this date in 2001.


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 12, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> Sadly, I'm older than alot of you mothafuckas though.


Nothing sad about it G. Lol you’re aging gracefully and seemingly still indulging in one of the things you like to do. Big ups to you for that.

Can only hope and pray to see the years you have.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 12, 2021)

i go to sleep but i shalt leave some of majestic openings here for now

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 12, 2021)

But Yo Happy late new year! I don’t have much to say but I hope you all are well and if tough times are around remember, for every bad days there’s 100 more good ones ahead.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Mitch (Jan 12, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> its impossible for me to decide on one opening/ending, but i can flex some high quality ones if u ningens want


dooooo it!


----------



## Mitch (Jan 12, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> Sadly, I'm older than alot of you mothafuckas though.


age aint nothin but a number baby

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sigismund (Jan 12, 2021)

High tier Anime OPs eh?


just from the top of my head, years after my weeb phase ended:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 12, 2021)

damn shit wild... Juan being nice to me...what the hell has the moon crashing really destroyed the game board?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 12, 2021)

I still have been around long enough to have won Feud of the year 2014 with Immortal King.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 12, 2021)

Was it 2014...hold on..


----------



## John Wayne (Jan 12, 2021)

Sigismund said:


> High tier Anime OPs eh?
> 
> 
> just from the top of my head, years after my weeb phase ended:



It's a shame the Elfen Lied OP is the only genuinely good part of that show.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mitch (Jan 12, 2021)

Sigismund said:


> High tier Anime OPs eh?
> 
> 
> just from the top of my head, years after my weeb phase ended:


Zeta had a great OP  then double Zeta drop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sigismund (Jan 12, 2021)

Mitch said:


> Zeta had a great OP  then double Zeta drop


The only thing about ZZ that was of the same quality as Zeta until the second half of the show


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 12, 2021)

5: *Best Mafia Game Ending: Rion choosing kaguya/Narudo, Teen Titans ending, Firestormer culting Mafia*
6: *The Mafia OTP Couple of the year award: Rion X IK,Lord Genome X Psychic,*
7: *The Mafia Rivarly Award: Mafia Community vs Rion, Wpk vs Hero, IK vs Rion

 *

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mitch (Jan 12, 2021)

Sigismund said:


> The only thing about ZZ that was of the same quality as Zeta until the second half of the show


But ZZ had more Haman


----------



## Mitch (Jan 12, 2021)

also you used the dub Op? Sign of Zeta slaps!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sigismund (Jan 12, 2021)

Mitch said:


> also you used the dub Op? Sign of Zeta slaps!


Yeah, the Dub opening is unironically better, but SoZ is pretty good still



Mitch said:


> But ZZ had more Haman


Even Haman couldn't save the first half of ZZ.

She does make the second half slap after Sunrise got their shit together tho


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 12, 2021)

we need to bring the awards back in 2021, and cover all the years since the last awards.


----------



## Mitch (Jan 12, 2021)

Sigismund said:


> Yeah, the Dub opening is unironically better, but SoZ is pretty good still
> 
> 
> Even Haman couldn't save the first half of ZZ.
> ...


funny enough she made both shows better

Glemy<<<<<<Trash<<<<<<<Paptimus<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<Baddest Bitch in space

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 12, 2021)

Ishmael said:


> But Yo Happy late new year! I don’t have much to say but I hope you all are well and if tough times are around remember, for every bad days there’s 100 more good ones ahead.


Happy Late New Year Ishmael


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 12, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> we need to bring the awards back in 2021, and cover all the years since the last awards.


Maybe I'll host them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 12, 2021)

SinRaven said:


> Maybe I'll host them




Isn't bioness still waiting on that mafia game you never made?


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 12, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> Isn't bioness still waiting on that mafia game you never made?


Yeah the FMA game. Coming soon

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nessos (Jan 12, 2021)

How about an Oldie Mafia game. Only allow players to play who are at least 30

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 12, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> dem so not every1 just talks about their fav anime openings like our scum team with @Alibaba Saluja and @Mitch



Best scum chat ever


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 12, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> sup broki been smtime
> wanna play avengers vs xmen game?



Oh nah, bit too lazy to join games atm haha


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 12, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i go to sleep but i shalt leave some of majestic openings here for now


Strike back is a great opening tbh 
Wizard games are easily among the worst fairy tail arcs tho


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 12, 2021)

Nah seriously. I wouldn't mind helping out getting the awards going again this year if anyone wants to help me. I'll put in the leg work to get it together. But, it would be a massive undertaking.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 12, 2021)

@Kue bring back your role madness Batman game again..


----------



## Kue (Jan 12, 2021)

I would need to have no life again for me to do something like that.

That was an Aries-level effort with all the puzzles and day actions.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 12, 2021)

Kue said:


> I would need to have no life again for me to do something like that.
> 
> That was an Aries-level effort with all the puzzles and day actions.


I was mafia cop and didn't know what I was doing. I was mimicking the Joker in game and he put me in his Joker riddle thing and I ended up getting killed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 12, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> Sadly, I'm older than alot of you mothafuckas though.



fk off lol

with the way we r playing and talking, i gurantee u any stranger would see us as 12 years olds

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 12, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> Strike back is a great opening tbh
> Wizard games are easily among the worst fairy tail arcs tho


it was actually one of the best for me lol
fairy tail in general sux lmao, this opening is the best about it


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 12, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> fk off lol
> 
> with the way we r playing and talking, i gurantee u any stranger would see us as 12 years olds


Just because I would dip my balls in your tea when your not looking doesn't mean I got to stop having fun.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 12, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> Just because I would dip my balls in your tea when your not looking doesn't mean I got to stop having fun.



actually, bump that to 9 years old

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kue (Jan 12, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> Just because I would dip my balls in your tea when your not looking doesn't mean I got to stop having fun.



Keep the tea boiling hot Usopp.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 12, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> it was actually one of the best for me lol
> fairy tail in general sux lmao, this opening is the best about it


Breh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 12, 2021)

Well we can agree that fairy tail in general sucks I guess

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 12, 2021)

I want to jump off a roofm. Such a long day.

Reactions: Friendly 6


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 12, 2021)

RemChu said:


> I want to jump off a roofm. Such a long day.


What happened bro ?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 12, 2021)

I'll catch you @RemChu.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 12, 2021)

You aren't alone

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 12, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> What happened bro ?


Stupid parent at my workplace being a drama whore.
I was livid when I read this fucking long ass email.
It's like lady, raise your fucking kids. They're here to learn not argue with teachers or give us excuses for not doing their work. I don't even speak in a loud voice nor would I ever yell at my own child let alone a stranger's.

The nerve of this bitch ~_~

other teachers backed me up since they were in the room and yeah.


UGHHHHH
Fucking AHHHHHHHH


and then I bought a new car after just got home. That took forever. ~_~ Didn't have lunch, im on a diet sorta? so yeah im like dead right now.

Stupid job,

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Magic (Jan 12, 2021)

Fuck my ass dude.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 12, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Stupid parent at my workplace being a drama whore.
> I was livid when I read this fucking long ass email.
> It's like lady, raise your fucking kids. They're here to learn not argue with teachers or give us excuses for not doing their work. I don't even speak in a loud voice nor would I ever yell at my own child let alone a stranger's.
> 
> ...


A Karen attack


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 12, 2021)

but I did hear new car so forget about the Karen, what car you get?


----------



## Magic (Jan 12, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> but I did hear new car so forget about the Karen, what car you get?


I live in a snowy region so I bought a SUV. Not rich enough yet to buy some like big ass fancy luxury SUV.

I bought a Honda CRVLX, black.

My first choice was a Subaru WRX STI red.....but like everyone i know advised against that because of the snow lol. Otherwise i would have bought a sports car or that STI 100% lol.

Mazda Miata is something I also wanted.

Sexy cars <3

I also really like Tesla. .... the more I learn about them,

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 12, 2021)

pogchamp

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 12, 2021)

This lady soured my mood the entire fucking morning. Stretching into the afternoon. What the fuck.

I need to not give a darn, like some zen meditation. Absolute insanity. I could not imagine being a full on teacher teacher. Insane.


----------



## Magic (Jan 12, 2021)

Thanks for letting me vent here a little.

Ugh my mental health. 



I go away now.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 12, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Thanks for letting me vent here a little.
> 
> Ugh my mental health.
> 
> ...


You're welcome to vent here anytime, harpy bitches are good at getting under the skin


----------



## Magic (Jan 12, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> You're welcome to vent here anytime, harpy bitches are good at getting under the skin


Omega Karen level.

Once I'm not working here anymore(or in this field). I'll post some of the crazy emails I get from these moms. Jesus save me.
I'll block names of course.

But uhghghghghghghghghghghg.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 12, 2021)

I did some charity work once to help save an old building, this lady comes up and says "no thanks, the building is an eyesore".  Doesn't seem like much to worry about but the thing is, the building was beautiful and this bitch was the ugliest fucking thing I've ever seen. 

Some fucked up hunchbacked goblin trollop hybrid with mega warts and she fucking stank too, I nearly called animal control on the creature, if I had a torch and a pitchfork I would of chased it back into the swamp it came from

An eyesore she called it, my eyes are still sore and this was years ago

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Sigismund (Jan 12, 2021)

RemChu said:


> I live in a snowy region so I bought a SUV. Not rich enough yet to buy some like big ass fancy luxury SUV.
> 
> I bought a Honda CRVLX, black.
> 
> ...


Noice

For sports cars in snowy areas (or any car really), you want to always check the bottom of cars, or make sure they are treated to resist salt corrosion during winter, as that can be a very big issue with that eating away at the drive shift and the wheel axels over time. Usually thats standard, but I've seen a few people buying cars during winter without that, and got bit in the ass fast.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 12, 2021)

You can always vent here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 12, 2021)

Sigismund said:


> Noice
> 
> For sports cars in snowy areas (or any car really), you want to always check the bottom of cars, or make sure they are treated to resist salt corrosion during winter, as that can be a very big issue with that eating away at the drive shift and the wheel axels over time. Usually thats standard, but I've seen a few people buying cars during winter without that, and got bit in the ass fast.


Even worst is the bottom of the car being rusted out to where the drive train and support system of the car would drop. Buy used always check under the car and inspect it entirely.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sigismund (Jan 12, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> Buy used always check under the car and inspect it entirely.


Yeah, I just got bit on the ass hard for putting that off as long as I did lol.

Found out to fix my PoS 87 300e, I might as well just get a new car since the repairs will run me more than 2x what I paid for the damned thing. Can still run a while, probably, but an oil leak from bad gaskets is starting to make my alternator burn out, so I have a set time limit that I do not know. 

Sadly I have money for neither option, rip.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 13, 2021)

Sigismund said:


> Yeah, I just got bit on the ass hard for putting that off as long as I did lol.
> 
> Found out to fix my PoS 87 300e, I might as well just get a new car since the repairs will run me more than 2x what I paid for the damned thing. Can still run a while, probably, but an oil leak from bad gaskets is starting to make my alternator burn out, so I have a set time limit that I do not know.
> 
> Sadly I have money for neither option, rip.



sorry to hear that man. yeah bad gaskets almost always will run more than the car is worth. I always said I want to learn how to fix everything I can on a car myself so I don't have to pay someone else too.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 13, 2021)

@RemChu @God Of Shinobi remember that mafia universe story I told you guys, it turns out it all started because the guy fell for a fucking meme.

You know when someone asks for a summary then someone else goes "cop checked you and you come up guilty, any last words"   He fell for that lololololololol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 13, 2021)

Flying my roflcopter straight to lmaoland

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 13, 2021)

Careful man she could have been like some gypsy witch.


Oddjutsu said:


> @RemChu @God Of Shinobi remember that mafia universe story I told you guys, it turns out it all started because the guy fell for a fucking meme.
> 
> You know when someone asks for a summary then someone else goes "cop checked you and you come up guilty, any last words"   He fell for that lololololololol


It's been awhile uh refresh my memory.

Also @ Sigmund very nice car. Aesthetic look
.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 13, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Careful man she could have been like some gypsy witch.
> 
> It's been awhile uh refresh my memory.
> 
> ...


Gamethrower at the MU championships who got the word lynch banned

Reactions: Informative 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 13, 2021)

Oddoddjuice


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 13, 2021)

Mu can lick deez nuts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 13, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> Gamethrower at the MU championships who got the word lynch banned


ah okay, that was a long time ago. LOL
guy's an idiot. What was he doing in the MU champ game?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 13, 2021)

do we even really care what they do though?


----------



## Magic (Jan 13, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> do we even really care what they do though?


rhetorical question he got subbed in. but uh lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 13, 2021)

RemChu said:


> rhetorical question he got subbed in. but uh lol



who? lol


----------



## Magic (Jan 13, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> who? lol


Dude oddjutsu is talking about.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 13, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Dude oddjutsu is talking about.


It's a joke. I'm basically saying the guy is no one buddy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 13, 2021)

Good one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 13, 2021)

The MU stench wafts across all the forums


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 13, 2021)

It has a very familiar smell.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 13, 2021)

The emperor has no clothes on

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 13, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> The emperor has no clothes on


Touche.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 14, 2021)

u ningens need help

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 14, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> u ningens need help


God Usopp will save them from misery.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2021)

In the wildest of imaginations.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 14, 2021)

Kue said:


> I would need to have no life again for me to do something like that.
> 
> That was an Aries-level effort with all the puzzles and day actions.



Just pull an Aries move and turn someone into a bomb day 3 that ends the game. EZ strats.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2021)

Speaking of @Aries shouldn't you get ready to make Favorites 11 signup submissions...?


----------



## Aries (Jan 14, 2021)

Favs submissions/sign ups are mostly done in march or something like that. Ill likely make the thread early and ask for it to be stickied. I want to have enough time to make banners for the roles

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 14, 2021)

I can't wait to watch Aries make banners for the roles.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2021)

@Aries  is seriously making favs again?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 14, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Aries  is seriously making favs again?


I can't wait, see you there Supes

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> I can't wait, see you there Supes



Will I though? @Aries  wants to do to much other stuff in mafia. I am sorry Cbro.....but that has become such a negative for me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 14, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Will I though? @Aries  wants to do to much other stuff in mafia. I am sorry Cbro.....but that has become such a negative for me.


I said I will see you there

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 14, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Aries  is seriously making favs again?



This is the john cena vs rock 2 storyline. This is my shot at redemption. Platinums coming back to put me over instead of a young and upcomer host vasto.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2021)

If he wants to cry and not be apart of it.  Then that's on him.


----------



## Aries (Jan 14, 2021)

Vasto will participate. Escaping from the void and giving hope to those in despair. Bringing this decade long storyline full circle

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> If he wants to cry and not be apart of it.  Then that's on him.



Shut the fuck up.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2021)

I been letting your half past dead ass slide with your little remarks of salt for the last two years vasto. That ends today.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2021)

With that being said. I love all my fans. Even you vasto.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 14, 2021)

Believe in hope Vasto.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2021)

Believe in nope, more like.


----------



## Aries (Jan 14, 2021)

Vasto will realize the error of his ways like the grinch. Believing in hope will make his heart grow 10×. He will put up a fight but in the end still job out to the big bad


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2021)

Aries said:


> Vasto will realize the error of his ways like the grinch. Believing in hope will make his heart grow 10×. He will put up a fight but in the end still job out to the big bad



Being jobber material obviously. 

I mean I'm the MVP of 2020.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 14, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> If he wants to cry and not be apart of it.  Then that's on him.


Shut the fuck up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 14, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> Being jobber material obviously.
> 
> I mean I'm the MVP of 2020.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> Shut the fuck up



lmao thats funny.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2021)

I wuv you too didi.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 14, 2021)

p much how i reacted irl

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 14, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Jan 15, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Aries  is seriously making favs again?


What up grub


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 15, 2021)

Avito said:


> What up grub


YOU!?!??!


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2021)

So yeah my sister done with the movie.
Everything went well.

She played like 7 bg characters. And uh she said the last day ariane grande sang for like 7 hours in one day of shooting. My sis spent like 15 hours in the cold last day of shooting O.o


She has a crush on timothee chalamet. The dune star. And talked to him??????
Pretty boy lol

O_O

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2021)

Getting paid to take dumps and post memes.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> Getting paid to take dumps and post memes.


What is the post about? :thinking


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 16, 2021)

RemChu said:


> What is the post about? :thinking



I was sharing memes to facebook.


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> I was sharing memes to facebook.


Boomer o.o

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 16, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Boomer o.o


----------



## Avito (Jan 17, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> YOU!?!??!


Yes me.....


----------



## Hidden (Jan 17, 2021)

Dang I'm starting to get that mafia itch again but I basically only want to play vanilla games, and everybody hates those here for some reason smh

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kue (Jan 17, 2021)

I'm probably gonna host mine again in March. I'm waiting for yours to start.


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2021)

I could do the mafia championships thing again. Tho maybe a pain to get the required players for it


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 17, 2021)

I say small games only until Favourites


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2021)

Time for twice in a lifetime. A shot at redemption!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 18, 2021)

so what post is the new convo title on? kthanks.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 18, 2021)

Santí said:


> *New Ruling:* New Convo title and poll every 10,000 posts.
> 
> Inshallah.





Santí said:


> Starting at 90k; since we're less than 2k off from 80k.


Santí decided on 90.000.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 18, 2021)

Fuck Santi, he aint even staff anymore


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 18, 2021)

Ruling only likely got made cause one of my fans started crying bout the mafia convo title.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 18, 2021)

Just going to ignore some bullshit rule done by someone who doesn't even play mafia anymore, post 80,000 is the best time to change convo title

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 18, 2021)

Works for me as well.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 19, 2021)

As if yall got anything to say about it


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 19, 2021)

SinRaven said:


> As if yall got anything to say about it



we do.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (Jan 19, 2021)

How long ago did I make that post? We can do 80k.


----------



## Santí (Jan 19, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> Fuck Santi, he aint even staff anymore


Rafael Trujillo ruled over the Dominican Republic for over 30 years from the shadows and after multiple term limits.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 19, 2021)

Santí said:


> Rafael Trujillo ruled over the Dominican Republic for over 30 years from the shadows and after multiple term limits.


He also got assassinated


----------



## Santí (Jan 19, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> He also got assassinated


u won't, u pusspop.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 19, 2021)

Santí said:


> u won't, u pusspop.


You can find me on the battlefield


----------



## Ashi (Jan 19, 2021)

Santí said:


> u won't, u pusspop.


You’re a pusspop

AAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Platinum (Jan 19, 2021)

None of you will be ready when the mystery box finally opens during this Favs that marks the end of the Townwalker Saga. 

We are going to CGI in all your favorite dead players for an overdose of memberberries.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 20, 2021)

Nessos said:


> @WolfPrinceKiba did you really Stop playing Mafia here cause of Player like Rion or does this have other reasons.
> 
> As far as I know .


I have retired from playing in general, for a multitude of reasons. The tolerance and even celebration of unsavory individuals on here certainly didn't help with my will to be apart of the community at all, but they alone aren't enough to make me quit. They've been around for a long time and only been a blip in prior years. 

If I ever do play again, it won't be on here. Hosting is another matter, which I may return to here in the future.


----------



## Aries (Jan 20, 2021)

Platinum and myself are planning to do favs 11 sign ups pretty soon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Aries (Jan 20, 2021)

Happy birthday Prince of Hope @Platinum


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 20, 2021)

Happy birthday my old mentor, the OG Prince of Hope.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 20, 2021)

Happy birthday Chief.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 21, 2021)

Happy Birthday @Platinum !


----------



## Platinum (Jan 21, 2021)

Gotlike one of thoee fancy ass dirnk mixing sets from my friend; had ar pretty good day. Thask fam.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 21, 2021)

I think you had a few too many.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 22, 2021)

well what do you know. I feel like I should do it.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Platinum (Jan 22, 2021)

Nessos judging me .

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shrike (Jan 22, 2021)

Platinum said:


> Nessos judging me .


The bird is just jelly you got those mixing sets.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 22, 2021)

Its pretty bomb ngl. Like, I got cash and giftcards and other things as gifts, but having those bougie stainless steel shakers, muddlers, and stirring spoons totally makes drinking at home not at all lame and depressing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 22, 2021)

Platinum said:


> Nessos judging me .


Probably an accidental dislike, the man likes his drink.   Happy birthday Plat

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 22, 2021)

Hidden said:


> Dang I'm starting to get that mafia itch again but I basically only want to play vanilla games, and everybody hates those here for some reason smh


You are right i guess people wants it easy these days.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 22, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> Just going to ignore some bullshit rule done by someone who doesn't even play mafia anymore, post 80,000 is the best time to change convo title


I mean as far as you do so each 10k tops i guess it is fine


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 22, 2021)

Santí said:


> How long ago did I make that post? We can do 80k.


Damn Santi you ok bro ?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 22, 2021)

I pooted.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 23, 2021)

So ends another ride on troll mountain.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 23, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> Damn Santi you ok bro ?


Because he is not mod  . Mods =Evil


----------



## Santí (Jan 23, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> Damn Santi you ok bro ?


Best I've been in months, bro.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Hidden (Jan 23, 2021)

Only need two more to start my next game! Can start as early as tonight if we get people to sign up quickly


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 23, 2021)

Santí said:


> Best I've been in months, bro.


Happy to hear it 
Modship is a cursed power


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2021)

Santí said:


> Best I've been in months, bro.


Thought you were FINITO.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 24, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Thought you were FINITO.


he is. can't you see.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 24, 2021)

I know that it's too early for me to host games after only playing like 8, but I like content creation more than content consumption usually, so expect me to try my hand in hosting relatively soon. Hope I can get people to trust me to get my experience as a host. I'd start small, but expand later on.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Santí (Jan 24, 2021)

Shrike said:


> I know that it's too early for me to host games


Hardly, several have walked these halls and thrown up good games with not a memorable game under their belt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2021)

Investing in high risk stocks is the greatest thrill.

LLES GO EASY 1 MILL BABY

BUY GME


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2021)

IF YOU HAVE A COUPLE FUCKING THOUSAND LYING AROUND _*BUY GME*_


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2021)

Shrike said:


> I know that it's too early for me to host games after only playing like 8, but I like content creation more than content consumption usually, so expect me to try my hand in hosting relatively soon. Hope I can get people to trust me to get my experience as a host. I'd start small, but expand later on.


You can just start. Most hosts are better at game design than uh winning games. 

It's whatever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2021)

If I had bought 10k usd shares at 88.00 and sold them now at 200

isn't that like 1 mill? 

Holy shit. 

I just mentally orgasm just at thought dude,. 

1,420,000 ?

HOLY SHIT 

PRay it goes to fucking like 500, 1k dude. 

Dude I'll fucking die of excitement. 

Q_Q  
Can quit my job.
Do anything I fucking want with that money. 

:ES GOOOOOOO BABABBABABABABY

I had the money to buy lol, thought about it during the day. But I'm in work mode i put the thought aside lol.

I just dumped a bunch of cash into now though.

So YOLO.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2021)

I might die of excitement. 

too hyped.


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2021)

Someone talk to me. 

I'm like in orbit.


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2021)

THIS IS MY FUCKING YEAR DUDE

LES FUUUUUCKING GOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2021)

YOREM

YEAR OF REMCHU


----------



## Santí (Jan 26, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Someone talk to me.
> 
> I'm like in orbit.


Remmy, baby, you're way too happy about taking other people's money in order to maintain positive karma.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2021)

Santí said:


> Remmy, baby, you're way too happy about taking other people's money in order to maintain positive karma.


How've been irl? 
What's going on for you.

and uhhhhhh lol. If I make a mill ill post on wallstreetbets. I don't have a reddit lol.


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2021)

Dude I think I'll just be watching my stocks tomorrow in work. HOLY SHIT I'm amped. 

Like dudes.


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2021)

wallstreetbets is the most retarded degenerate subreddit to ever exist lmao

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2021)

Literally sitting there and the stock jumped from 178 to 200+ in a min.

FUcking jizzed


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2021)

Didi said:


> wallstreetbets is the most retarded degenerate subreddit to ever exist lmao


FUCKING YES 

Are you in?

GME BABBY


----------



## Santí (Jan 26, 2021)

RemChu said:


> How've been irl?
> What's going on for you.


Work is settling in, I finally have health insurance coverage again, saving for a new PC right now that I should be able to get in a few weeks, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2021)

Didi said:


> wallstreetbets is the most retarded degenerate subreddit to ever exist lmao


I wished I was following it, I got sidetracked with being a responsible adult. ~_~


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2021)

Santí said:


> Work is settling in, I finally have health insurance coverage again, saving for a new PC right now that I should be able to get in a few weeks, etc.


Awesome, Same

I got job, got health and dental. Got a nice new car. 


WE EATIN GOOD BRUDDAH


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2021)

RemChu said:


> FUCKING YES
> 
> Are you in?
> 
> GME BABBY



no I am morally opposed to the concept of letting money make money without any added value

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2021)

Didi said:


> no I am morally opposed to the concept of letting money make money without any added value


DIDI COME ON MAN THIS IS THE FUCKING DREAM<


LIVE THE DREAM BRUDDAH

LETS MAKE SOME FUCKING MONEY!!!!


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2021)

I don't wannna live to make money.

I wanna LIVE


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2021)

I would buy passive income and retire at 30.

THAT's the fucking dream. Can focus 100% on creative endeavors.


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2021)

Anyways I need to calm down.

Sorry.

Buy GME.

I love you all.


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2021)

If the share can reach 500

I'm a millionaire. 

PRAY FOR ME.

PRAY THESE AUTIST CONTINUE TO DUMP THOUSANDS AND THIS SHORT SQUEEZE CONTINUES

PRAY FOR ME BROTHERS

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2021)

Someone fist me, this can't be real.


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2021)

ITS STILL GOING UP AFTER HOURS


----------



## Shrike (Jan 26, 2021)

RemChu said:


> ITS STILL GOING UP AFTER HOURS


Send me a ps5 after you get rich

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 26, 2021)

Couldn't talk to you about stocks cause my knowledge on them is very limited.

Only thing I do know is if you bought them at that price and shares value goes down on them you lose money you invested if you didn't sell them at the bought value. Don't quote me on that but I'm bout 50 percent sure on that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2021)

My math is off kill me.


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> Couldn't talk to you about stocks cause my knowledge on them is very limited.
> 
> Only thing I do know is if you bought them at that price and shares value goes down on them you lose money you invested if you didn't sell them at the bought value. Don't quote me on that but I'm bout 50 percent sure on that.


Duh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm pass out now.


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2021)

I'll sell and reinvest into Hydrogen. I'm done. LOL 

fuck me dude


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2021)

Shrike said:


> Send me a ps5 after you get rich


I forgot I wanted one. U_U

Just been buying trendy clothes lol.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 26, 2021)

RemChu said:


> I forgot I wanted one. U_U
> 
> Just been buying trendy clothes lol.


Joking, I'll get it when I get the time. Been spending on house stuff mostly and clothes too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2021)

Shrike said:


> Joking, I'll get it when I get the time. Been spending on house stuff mostly and clothes too


Adult priorities.  

Yeah if the stock goes to 450 i sell.

and down payment on house for rent. PASSIVE INCOME BOOM!


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2021)

He's here guys
The real Elon.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 27, 2021)

Ah the good ol' SpamChu


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 27, 2021)

RemChu said:


> He's here guys
> The real Elon.


Turned out to be fake account.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 27, 2021)

RemChu said:


> I would buy passive income and retire at 30.
> 
> THAT's the fucking dream. Can focus 100% on creative endeavors.


Retire at 40 , 30 is damn too early. Have you decided to not have kids ?


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2021)

I woke up and checked the stock.



Ahahahahhahahah


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2021)

Happy Birthday @Stelios  !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 27, 2021)

Wow Vasto where have you been? You missed quite a few birthdays


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 27, 2021)

sup ningens


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 28, 2021)

I'm thinking about running a mafia game about medkits

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 28, 2021)

Shrike said:


> I know that it's too early for me to host games after only playing like 8, but I like content creation more than content consumption usually, so expect me to try my hand in hosting relatively soon. Hope I can get people to trust me to get my experience as a host. I'd start small, but expand later on.


You could do it easily, just be careful of getting too ambitious with the setup and giving yourself too much work to do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 28, 2021)

Yo you know the setback before the come up is always the greatest feeling in the world.


----------



## Hidden (Jan 29, 2021)

So if I perchance needed a replacement for my ongoing game would anybody be down?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 29, 2021)

dont think i can be allowed bk in can i lmfao


----------



## Hidden (Jan 29, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> dont think i can be allowed bk in can i lmfao


I don't generally like subbing dead players back into games. And since all deaths are janitored I especially can't do it here

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 29, 2021)

figured lol


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 29, 2021)

Feels weird okosan is not using coo  , he is whole different  person now .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 30, 2021)

usopp dies again early. imagine that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 30, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> usopp dies again early. imagine that.



another game is at 1055 pages now u really cant expect me to be invested in this one


----------



## John Wayne (Jan 30, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> another game is at 1055 pages now u really cant expect me to be invested in this one


OH MY GOD!!!


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 30, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> another game is at 1055 pages now u really cant expect me to be invested in this one


weak ass ningen #1. 




John Wayne said:


> OH MY GOD!!!


Weak ass ningen #1 tie.

Imagine that.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## John Wayne (Jan 30, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> Weak ass ningen #1 tie.
> 
> Imagine that.



Kek it's a reference to the game in question, my role had an ability that forced to shout that in every single post I made.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 30, 2021)

your next line will be... "weak ass ningen #2"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 30, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 30, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> your next line will be... "weak ass ningen #2"



And you again show why you get killed day one is most mafia games.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 30, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> And you again show why you get killed day one is most mafia games.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 30, 2021)

@MangoSenpai  saw your comment on VM. This is the place welcome to Glorious  Den.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jan 30, 2021)

NF has informed me that I have been on this site for 5 years?!?!?

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Platinum (Jan 31, 2021)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> NF has informed me that I have been on this site for 5 years?!?!?



My condolences.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Platinum (Jan 31, 2021)

I'm working on writing the OP for the favs sign up, but i'm a terminally lazy loser. Anyone possibly have the character sign ups for the last 3 favorites they can link me?


----------



## Shrike (Jan 31, 2021)

When is the next game happening? Trying to see if I have space to toss a game out before Favorites.


----------



## Hidden (Jan 31, 2021)

Shrike said:


> When is the next game happening? Trying to see if I have space to toss a game out before Favorites.


Favorites won't happen for a long while so you should have enough time to get a game going regardless of what other games are planned tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 31, 2021)

Favourites 10 signup thread


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 31, 2021)

Favourites 9 submissions

Confirm with @Iwandesu if there are any errors


Player List

Nfcnorth- Lusamine (Pokemon)/Michaiah (Fire emblem)
Novaselinever- Bondrewd (Made in Abyss)/Newman (Seinfeld)
Poutanko- Snowball (Pet)/Narutoforum Emoji's (NF)
Luck- Deus Ex Machina (Troope)/ Murphy Law (RL Epigram)
Dr.White- Joker (Persona 5)/Lucifer (SMT)
Aries- Vasto/The Void-NF /Bec Noir (Homestuck)
DDL- Hao Asakura (Shaman King Manga)/Velvet Crowe (Tales of Bersaria)
Dragomir- Jotaro Kujo (Jojo)/Josuke Higashita (Jojo)
Jessie- Jammie Lannister (GOT)/Dr. Strange (Marvel)
Oddjutsu- Rocheabeux (South Park)/ Jar of Nutella
Emberguard- The Final Die/ Masked Guy
Underworld Broker- Kai Chisaki (BNHA)/ Eto Yoshimura (TG)
Stelio- Franklin Richards (Marvel)/ Goblin Slayer
Chaos- Genghis Khan (RL)/Hernan Cortes (RL)
Mexican Unicorn- Tapas Cain (WH40k)/ Mexikorn (Narutofrums)
Ishmael- Jessie James (Rl Singer)/Agent 47 (Hitman Movie)
xenos5- Fawful (Mario e Luigi)/Ash & Kijira (Memesis)
Dream's Consort- Corvo Attano (Dishonored series)/ Knight Artorias - Dark Souls series
Lord Genome - The crippled God (Malazan)/Oryx (Destiny)
Okosan- Deja vu (Concept)/Deck of Many Things (DeD)
Avito- Kallavan (Tower of God)/Punisher (Marvel)
Grey Wolf- The Storms [Rain, Thunder and Lightning] [Big Trouble In Little China]/Karl (Sling Blade)
Smileyman- Hope Michaelson (Originals/Legacies)/Shawn Spencer (Psych)
Owner of a Lonely Heart- Bill Murray Movies (RL Cinema)/Festivus (Seinfeld)
Juan- The one King (Suikoden Tierkreis)/ Infinite Ocean
On and On- Itachi Uchiha (Naruto)/Sombra (Overwatch)
Melodie- Bayonetta (Bayonetta)/Lady Maria (Bloodborne)
Didi- _Gandhi (Civilization series )/Pink Floyd (Band)_
Shade- Kamen Rider Gaim (KR series)/Ultraman King
Alwaysmind- Franz Ferdinand (RL Archduke)/Franz Ferdinand (Rl Rock Band)
Lawrence- Venom (Marvel)/
Legend - Vincent (MMA)/ Enrico Pucci (Jojo)
Chibason- Tony Montana (Scarface)/ T-800 (terminator)
darth- Cayde-6 (Destiny)/ Death (Discworld)
Superman- Die a Day Oddjutsu (Narutoforums)
Sloth- Nihilism (RL Philosophy)/ Hormone Monster (Big Mouth)
Platinum- Kazuma (Konosuba)/ Subaru (Re:Zero)
Katsuargi- Bunshichi (Tenjou Tenge)/Elizabeth (Bioshock Infinite)
Godspeed- Ageha/ Bamm (Tower of God)
Kira yagami- ???/???
Supreme Kage- Tserriednich (hunter x hunter)/ Katakuri (One piece)
Degaforce: Issac (Golden Sun)/ Matthew Mercer
Ssjjshawn- William Tecumseh Sherman (IRL)/Malakim Phoros (Warhammer 40k)
Xadlin- Asura (asura’s Wrath)/GM Luke Skywalker (Legends)
Kobe- Guantama Buddha(Buddhism)/Emmanuelle (_Emmanuelle_)
Sequester- Edmond Dantès (The Count of Monte Cristo)/ Torak (The belgariad)
Sin- Bojack Horseman_ -(Bojack Horseman)/_Thanos_ - (Marvel)_
_Hero- HIV - NarutoForums Iconics /Moltres- Iconics_
_Punchexplosion- Lord Drakkon (Power Rangers)/ Ganondorf (Legend of Zelda series + Hyrule Warriors)_
_Unlosing Ranger- Sandalphon- Granblue Fantasy/V -DMC5_
_Don King- Gandalf - Lord of the rings/Batman - Dark knight_
_Lord Melkor- Melkor (Silmarillion)/Blackbeard (One Piece)_
_Jayjay- ???/???_
Mabel- Ayn Raid/Maetel
Cooler-
Golden Heart- Daredevil (Marvel)/ Killgrave (Marvel
Blocky- Dan Kuroko (Ex-Aid)/Blocky (Blockhead)
John Wayne-
CK- Former Crimson KIng (SDK)/ Visser Three (Animorphics)
Nostalgia fan- kain and raziel (Legacy of Kain)/ Elder God
Nataly- Joker (The Dark Knight)/ Hannibal Lecter (The Silence of the Lambs)
Baroxio- Rocket Raccoon (Marvel)
Law- Nicol Bolas (Magic)/Vecna (DeD)
Dunya- Maximus (Gladiator)/ Guavas (Rl Fruit)
Mystic Serenade- Maria Otonashi

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 31, 2021)

Favourites 9 signup thread


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 31, 2021)

Favourites 8 submissions list


Player List

1. W --- Aries ~ NF Mafia Host ; Ivar the Boneless ~ Vikings
2. Broki --- Aloy ~ Horizon Zero Dawn ; Jak and Daxter ~ Jak and Daxter game
3. nfcnorth --- D.Va ~ Overwatch/Heroes of the Storm ; Mystery Inc. ~ Scooby-Doo
4. Rembro --- Paul Atreides ~ Dune ; Tommy Wiseau ~ The Room
5. Crugyr --- Chun-Woo Han ~ Breaker ; Mikoto Suoh ~ K Project
6. SupremeKage --- Dio ~ JJBA ; Kurapika ~ Hunter X Hunter
7. Dr. White --- Donbot ~ Futurama ; Ren Amamiya ~ Persona 5
8. Priscilla --- Misaka Mikoto ~ To aru ; Lancer(Cu Chullain) ~ Fate/etc.
9. Mr. Waffles --- Laurel and Hardy ~ Comedy Duo ; Reznor ~ Naruto Forums
10. Zatch Braff --- Fire Hydrant ~ thing ; Nobel prize ~ awarded honor
11. Didi --- K ~ Blade Runner ; Feanor ~ Tolkien Fiction 
12. mohit --- Saitama ~ One Punch Man ; The Eclipse ~ Berserk
13. DDL --- Okabe Rintarou ~ Steins;Gate ; Vladimir Putin ~ Politician
14. dave07 --- Alucard ~ Hellsing Ultimate ; Tatsuya Shiba ~ Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei
15. Laix --- Chanel Oberlin ~ Scream Queens ; Symmetra ~ Overwatch
16. SinRaven --- Tarrasque ~ D&D ; Crash Bandicoot ~ Video game
18. Nitty --- Nicki Minaj ~ Hip Hop Icon ; Tyrande Whisperwind ~ Warcraft
19. Zeit --- Alex Rogan ~ The Last Starfighter ; Ye Xiu ~ The King's Avatar
20. Platinum --- Harry Dresden ~ The Dresden Files ; Lavar Ball ~ Media Personality
21. Superman --- Priere ~ La Pucelle Tactics ; Shantae ~ Half Genie Hero
22. novaselinenever --- Cosmo Kramer ~ Seinfeld ; Pandaman ~ One Piece
23. sworder --- Kylo Ren ~ Star Wars ; Hiei ~ Yu Yu Hakusho
24. Stelios --- The Beyonder ~ Marvel ; Kenshiro ~ Hokuto no Ken
25. Grandpa Uchiha --- Grandpa Uchiha ~ NF Mafia player ; James Howlett ~ Logan
26. Degaforce --- Felurian ~ Kingkiller Chronicle ; Femur Clavicle - Dragons in Places
27. Toxic Saiyan --- Kumagawa ~ Medaka Box ; Danny/Leo ~ Manhunt 2
28. Iwandesu --- Kafuka Fuura ~ Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei ; Chinmei ~ Samurai deeper kyo
29. Owner --- Arcana Famiglia ~ Anime ; Black Clover ~ Anime
30. Kitsune --- Benedict Arnold ~ Turn: Washington’s Spies_ ; _Ed Kemper ~ Mindhunter
31. Kira Yagami --- Light Yagami ~ Death Note ; Spongebob ~ TV show
32. KC --- Darkseid ~ DC ; Uchiha Obito ~ Naruto
34. Revan Reborn --- Darth Sidious ~ Star Wars Legends ;
35. White Wolf --- Danny Fenton ~ Danny Phantom ; Jorgen ~ Fairly Odd Parents 
36. AL sama --- Zen-oh ~ DB Super ; Superman ~ DC
37. Smileyman --- Diana Schade-Renard ~ Grimm ; Himura Kenshin ~ Rurouni Kenshin
38. Baba --- Jesus Christ ~ Christian lore ;
39. Lind --- Ezio Auditore Da Firenze ~ Assassin's Creed ; Shiki Ryougi ~ Kara no Kyoukai
40. Lord Genome --- Yotsuba ~ Yotsuba To! ; Takamura ~ Hajime no Ippo
41. Legend --- Dream ~ DC ; Molecule Man ~ Marvel
42. Roman --- Duke Togo ~ Golgo 13 ; JP ~ Redline
43. Shiny
44. Chaos --- Genghis Khan ~ Historical figure ; Cyrus the Great ~ Historical figure
45. Okosan --- The Chosen ~ XCOM 2 ; Solaris ~ Earth's Sun
46. Jjcb --- Protagonist ~ Sabers/Guns of Infinity ; Sugimoto The Immortal ~ Golden Kamui
47. Eternal Itachi
48. Alwaysmind --- Flat Earth ~ Theory ; Alexa ~ Amazon Echo
49. Cooler --- Mandark ~ Dexter's Lab ; Maito Gai ~ Naruto
50. Santi --- Fudo Akira ~ Devilman ; King of Lightning ~ Youtube Personality
51. Darth --- Gandalf ~ Tolkien Fiction ; Spike Spiegel ~ Cowboy Bebop
52. Katsuargi --- Venom Snake ~ Metal Gear ; Hob Gadling ~ DC
53. Baroxio --- Hiruma Yoichi ~ Eyeshield 21 ; Zeke ~ Bob's Burgers
54. C A N T I --- Faye Valentine ~ Cowboy Bebop ; Kimimaro ~ Naruto
55. Reznor --- Powerline ~ Goofy Movie ; Clifford ~ Children's books/cartoon
56. Jayjay --- Erza Scarlet ~ Fairy Tail ; Paul von Oberstein ~ Legend of Galactic Heroes
57. Badalight --- Diavolo ~ JJBA ; Reinhard ~ Legend of Galactic Heroes
58. Gibbs --- John Cena ~ WWE Personality/Actor ; Chun-Li ~ Street Fighter
59. Mexikorn --- Harry James Potter Evans Verres ~ Harry Potter and the Methods of Rationality ; Lex Luthor ~ Metropolitan Man
60. Xenos5 --- Kokichi Oma ~ Danganronpa V3 ; Niko ~ Oneshot
61. Ultimate Deathsaurer --- Genm (Kuroto Dan) ~ Kamen Rider Exaid ; Legion (David Haller) ~ Marvel Comics
62. Lew --- Malcolm Tucker ~ The Thick of It ; Jacob Rees Mogg ~ British member of parliament
63. ~Mystic Serenade~ --- Shiraori ~ Kumo Desu Ga, Nani Ka? ; Sphere Grid ~ Final Fantasy X
64. Dragomir --- Aizen ~ Bleach ; Katakuri ~ One Piece
65. dunya --- Jane Eyre ~ Novel ; Samuel L Jackson ~ Actor
66. shade0180 --- Omegamon ~ Digimon ; Vash ~ Vash the Stampede
67. Evil C.C --- Misaki Tokura ~ Cardfight Vanguard ; Monokuma ~ Danganronpa
68. Catamount --- Werewolf and Basilisk
69. Luck --- Guts ~ Berserk ; Adolf Hitler ~ Real Life


_Replacement List_

1.
2.
3.
4. Big Mom
5.
6.


Replacements will only occur during the first three cycles.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 31, 2021)

Please dont submit shit submissions for plat or me to do. I have no interest in creating abstract concepts or random youtube video ads roles again.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Jan 31, 2021)

Arigato, Oddjutsu.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 31, 2021)

I have never made a bad submission, like ever.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 31, 2021)

Aries said:


> Please dont submit shit submissions for plat or me to do. I have no interest in creating abstract concepts or random youtube video ads roles again.


i'll pm u smthing hold on


----------



## Aries (Jan 31, 2021)

Platinum will be making the sign ups in a few days. I will be making the banners for the game

Reactions: Winner 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Platinum (Feb 2, 2021)

Got the OP ready; got my shitposts ready. Just final QA work and the end of the greatest saga of them all will be open for signups.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Feb 2, 2021)

Signups are live. Let me know if I missed anything obvious.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 2, 2021)

that trailer sucked ass.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 2, 2021)

We are still going through reshoots. I assure you the CGI on Waffles will look better by the time Favorites is ready to be hosted.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Feb 2, 2021)

Happy Birthday @Kvothe Kingkiller

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 2, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> Happy Birthday @Kvothe Kingkiller


what, my birthday was a month ago lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Feb 2, 2021)

Now it's your other birthday

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 2, 2021)

that apple looks like it needs a hammer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Feb 2, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> that apple looks like it needs a hammer.


You look like you've already had one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 2, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> You look like you've already had one


can't shatter me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Feb 2, 2021)

Save some weed for the rest of us

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 2, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> Save some weed for the rest of us


you might got that rona.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 2, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> Now it's your other birthday


thanks man


----------



## Platinum (Feb 3, 2021)

Pleased with the response so far. I will work moderately hard with the extra leeway in time given to make as good of a favorites as possible. 

Probably will try to use vacation hours during the start of it too... which is not the reason I will tell my boss when I request time off .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 3, 2021)

Platinum said:


> Pleased with the response so far. I will work moderately hard with the extra leeway in time given to make as good of a favorites as possible.
> 
> Probably will try to use vacation hours during the start of it too... which is not the reason I will tell my boss when I request time off .



this man is cultured.


----------



## Hero (Feb 3, 2021)

@Pool Party Nitty Can you move 2Iconic to a May release date with Laix as a cohost

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 4, 2021)

same


----------



## Catamount (Feb 8, 2021)

Youtube offered me to view a video of a smiling puppy and a hugging kitten to rehab after undefined and weird Law and Order episode
Feels healthy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Feb 8, 2021)

classy mafia game maybe >:


----------



## Sigismund (Feb 8, 2021)

@Shrike 

Usopp said you worked in games, do you happen to be Shrike from Sythnetik?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shrike (Feb 8, 2021)

Sigismund said:


> @Shrike
> 
> Usopp said you worked in games, do you happen to be Shrike from Sythnetik?


No but I respect their work, love working on roguelikes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Feb 8, 2021)

Catamount said:


> classy mafia game maybe >:


My upcoming game will be very classy


----------



## Sigismund (Feb 9, 2021)

Shrike said:


> No but I respect their work, love working on roguelikes


Yeah I love Sythnetik, best indie game I've ever played, and probably top 5 all time.



Fuck the Conveyor boss tho



and I most certainly wasnt asking so I knew whether or not to spite kill you for making Conveyor a thing or the new LD buffs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 9, 2021)

I spite farted.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Feb 9, 2021)

Catamount said:


> classy mafia game maybe >:


wanna sign up for the marvel game? need like 9 more xd


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 9, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> wanna sign up for the marvel game? need like 9 more xd


You didnt ask kinjin ? What did he say ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Feb 9, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> You didnt ask kinjin ? What did he say ?


he said we can ask ningens on battledome and alley

im not gna make threads tho, only 8-9 ppl r needed lol. i just asked on the convos


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 9, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> he said we can ask ningens on battledome and alley
> 
> im not gna make threads tho, only 8-9 ppl r needed lol. i just asked on the convos


Mass pm the mafia player thats the only way.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Feb 9, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Mass pm the mafia player thats the only way.


lmao we dont need to go that far. im not rly in a rush rn

can spam tag sm ningens later on


----------



## Ekkologix (Feb 9, 2021)

imma make a quick alley thread


----------



## Catamount (Feb 9, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> wanna sign up for the marvel game? need like 9 more xd


Sorry not feeling like that scale of the game. I wanted 10-15 no roles except mafia roles game for a second.

Good luck with the war effort tho

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 9, 2021)

@Go D. Usopp  is this your first time ?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Feb 9, 2021)

Catamount said:


> Sorry not feeling like that scale of the game. I wanted 10-15 no roles except mafia roles game for a second.
> 
> Good luck with the war effort tho


That's basically what my Medkit Mafia game is but with 21 players


----------



## Catamount (Feb 9, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> That's basically what my Medkit Mafia game is but with 21 players


Am I going to feel tricked and frustrated?


----------



## Sigismund (Feb 9, 2021)

Catamount said:


> Am I going to feel tricked and frustrated?


Invariably


----------



## Catamount (Feb 9, 2021)

I am not sure if this is the exact drink I have ordered.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 9, 2021)

I will check in a bit later Idk what military ranks you barbarians have I require a research


----------



## Oddjutsu (Feb 9, 2021)

Military Ranks is just for flavour, it has no bearings on roles


----------



## Catamount (Feb 9, 2021)

I like to do research wtf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Feb 9, 2021)

Catamount said:


> I like to do research wtf


Sorry Cat


----------



## Catamount (Feb 9, 2021)

It's okay, sugar, stop eating yourself over it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Feb 9, 2021)

HAHAHAHA YOU SAW WHAT I DID THERE HOW BAD WAS IT CANNOT BE WORSE RIGHT


----------



## Oddjutsu (Feb 9, 2021)

You're ready to be a father with that dad joke


----------



## Catamount (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Oddjutsu (Feb 9, 2021)

I got a new device today so I'm celebrating by hosting a mafia game, now I can do things like  change the colour of text

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Ekkologix (Feb 9, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> @Go D. Usopp  is this your first time ?


3rd


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 9, 2021)

This is how I up on you ningens who tried to get me lynched, yeah respect the god!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 9, 2021)

The president of my fan club has arrived.


----------



## Ekkologix (Feb 9, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Ekkologix (Feb 9, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Feb 11, 2021)

The bots are looking at my thread again, fucking cunting things

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 11, 2021)

@everyone @Iwandesu please someone make a back up of the section or something. with the ideal that this upgrade could mean lost post I don't want us to lose stuff.


----------



## Ekkologix (Feb 11, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> @everyone @Iwandesu please someone make a back up of the section or something. with the ideal that this upgrade could mean lost post I don't want us to lose stuff.


is there gna be another upgrade?


----------



## Aries (Feb 11, 2021)

This is what happens when you submit mbxx as a role for favs.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Catamount (Feb 11, 2021)

could someone post something, maybe even lewd or insulting, I want to check the notification settings right now
pretty please sugar buns

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Feb 11, 2021)

checked already, nothing works lel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Feb 11, 2021)

Aries said:


> This is what happens when you submit mbxx as a role for favs.


w8 so is it confirmed we r getting an update?



Catamount said:


> checked already, nothing works lel


hmm u not getting any notif? its working for me

check ur preferences


----------



## Catamount (Feb 11, 2021)

on forums ones work fine, yeah


----------



## Ekkologix (Feb 11, 2021)

Catamount said:


> on forums ones work fine, yeah


lol wut
what u wanna test then? convos or messages on profile?


----------



## Catamount (Feb 11, 2021)

I tested the email notifications enabled just now, did not work for me
it does not matter, not that it is needed or matters


----------



## Ekkologix (Feb 11, 2021)

Catamount said:


> I tested the email notifications enabled just now, did not work for me
> it does not matter, not that it is needed or matters


imagine keeping email notifications on

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hidden (Feb 11, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> imagine keeping email notifications on


....I've kept email notifications on this whole time

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Catamount (Feb 11, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> imagine keeping email notifications on


exactly, it was the whole point to see if the failed migration screwed up something else, and it did


----------



## Catamount (Feb 11, 2021)

Hidden said:


> ....I've kept email notifications on this whole time


I have once discovered I had them when I have logged in the email I have used for the profile after months or years not sure. It was impressive. My immediate attention was required in so many places.


----------



## Ekkologix (Feb 11, 2021)

well i had them on, on an old email

dont even check that email its on perma 5k+ unread messages lol

u can do that i guess


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 11, 2021)

my post didn't go through? lol


----------



## Catamount (Feb 11, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> well i had them on, on an old email
> 
> dont even check that email its on perma 5k+ unread messages lol
> 
> u can do that i guess


Imagine when your inbox hits 100% filled limit and emails from forum start bouncing, so NF gets blacklisted for spamming by email services. And all you to blame.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Feb 11, 2021)

Aries said:


> This is what happens when you submit mbxx as a role for favs.


take notes who ever is designing that role  

mbxx isnt even on his final form yet


----------



## Ekkologix (Feb 11, 2021)

Catamount said:


> Imagine when your inbox hits 100% filled limit and emails from forum start bouncing, so NF gets blacklisted for spamming by email services. And all you to blame.


that will happen after lots of years so u can chillax now


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 11, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> @everyone @Iwandesu please someone make a back up of the section or something. with the ideal that this upgrade could mean lost post I don't want us to lose stuff.


Why you think the section is gonna be erased ?


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 11, 2021)

Aries said:


> This is what happens when you submit mbxx as a role for favs.


Damn 
My fault

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Feb 11, 2021)

Email notifications are no good for playing mafia


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 12, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> Why you think the section is gonna be erased ?


said in notices that during upgrade we could lose post.


----------



## Didi (Feb 12, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> said in notices that during upgrade we could lose post.



for the posts made just slightly before the maintenance started you donut

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 12, 2021)

Catamount said:


> Imagine when your inbox hits 100% filled limit and emails from forum start bouncing, so NF gets blacklisted for spamming by email services. And all you to blame.


Good i closed my email notification.


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 12, 2021)

Happy birthday to @Didi  sorry mate didnt check up with updates yesterday.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Feb 12, 2021)

Didi said:


> for the posts made just slightly before the maintenance started you donut


Are you signing up for favourites?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 12, 2021)

Didi said:


> for the posts made just slightly before the maintenance started you donut



I'm sorry master didi!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Feb 12, 2021)

Playing mafia is gay

@everyone

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Hidden (Feb 14, 2021)

I'm thinking the next game I make is going to be a game where all of its pr's are uncommon roles / roles I don't see around here nearly ever. So like Dreamer who gets a list of 3 people every night where at least 1 is mafia. Or Fruit Vendor. Just to name a couple off the top of my head

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 14, 2021)

Bringing this back again. Celebrating 10 + years of this community still being around

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hidden (Feb 15, 2021)

Hidden said:


> I'm thinking the next game I make is going to be a game where all of its pr's are uncommon roles / roles I don't see around here nearly ever. So like Dreamer who gets a list of 3 people every night where at least 1 is mafia. Or Fruit Vendor. Just to name a couple off the top of my head


Also thinking I might make it a closed setup just because I haven't done that yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Feb 15, 2021)

Hidden said:


> Also thinking I might make it a closed setup just because I haven't done that yet


open was fine 
its not like ppl see who flips lol

up to u to experiment on it. last one actually ended decently balanced and both town/scum had chances to win. it wasent a stomp all through, but im sure the no flips were very dem tilting for town lol


----------



## Hidden (Feb 15, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> open was fine
> its not like ppl see who flips lol
> 
> up to u to experiment on it. last one actually ended decently balanced and both town/scum had chances to win. it wasent a stomp all through, but im sure the no flips were very dem tilting for town lol


Yeah it's more me experimenting with different setups and whatnot. Just figured I'd try balancing around a closed setup and see how I like. Considering I've had an open game and a semi-open game so far, but no closed one


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 15, 2021)

Is that okosan rofl

Coo!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hidden (Feb 16, 2021)

Underworld Broker said:


> Is that okosan rofl
> 
> Coo!


Nah it's Okosan's translator

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nessos (Feb 16, 2021)

Platinum said:


> Nessos judging me .


At Odd was right.
I used to be online using mobile device.
While scrolling with my thumb I must have accidentally hit the dislike Emoji.

The rating bar is not mobile friendly


----------



## Oddjutsu (Feb 16, 2021)

Nessos said:


> At Odd was right.
> I used to be online using mobile device.
> While scrolling with my thumb I must have accidentally hit the dislike Emoji.
> 
> The rating bar is not mobile friendly


I'm always right, not that anybody listens to me

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nessos (Feb 16, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> I'm always right, not that anybody listens to me


That would be a way too easy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Feb 16, 2021)

Most people are like glass, fragile and transparent, the main difference being they can't hold a fucking drink


----------



## Kue (Feb 16, 2021)

You guys are not ready for IEV lol.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 16, 2021)

Kue said:


> You guys are not ready for IEV lol.


I'm more ready than a spring chicken.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hidden (Feb 17, 2021)

Considering running a small premade setup to fill in while waiting for Odd's game to fill up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Feb 17, 2021)

Go for it


----------



## Santí (Feb 18, 2021)

Are there any small vanilla setup games running? I need to shake the rust off my kneecaps

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kue (Feb 18, 2021)

I got a semi-vanilla one filling up sign-ups now. It's Town of Salem-y.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kue (Feb 18, 2021)

Sorry I linked the previous game 

It's good now.


----------



## Natalija (Feb 19, 2021)

Shrike said:


> Damn the game already started.
> 
> @Kue did you just forget about @Natalija   i remember she signed up.


He literally forgot about me

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 5


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 19, 2021)

well, the god has arrived.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 19, 2021)

And, I'm taking what is rightfully mine.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 19, 2021)

Natalija said:


> He literally forgot about me


I mean, your avatar is a black and white image of a character with a mask

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 19, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> I mean, your avatar is a black and white image of a character with a mask


swagger jacking my style. lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 19, 2021)

that in itself is a damn crime!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Natalija (Feb 19, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> I mean, your avatar is a black and white image of a character with a mask


I know, but my intention wasn't to just...



Get 0 role pm and end up being forgotten by the host   



God Of Shinobi said:


> swagger jacking my style. lol


I've been a fan since before Naruto even existed.  but touche

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 19, 2021)

Natalija said:


> I know, but my intention wasn't to just...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lies! all lies!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 19, 2021)

it was always me! it was me AUSTIN!


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 19, 2021)

I am the god! this is my time! I am done living in the shadows of mafia!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 19, 2021)

respect tha god!


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 19, 2021)

honor.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 19, 2021)

respect. 

And, title convo holder.


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 19, 2021)

All hail King James

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 19, 2021)

Natalija said:


> I know, but my intention wasn't to just...
> 
> 
> 
> Get 0 role pm and end up being forgotten by the host


Just change your avatar to something with more than 2 colors

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 19, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> respect.
> 
> And, title convo holder.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 19, 2021)

@Iwandesu

Convo Thread Episode  8: Enter Demafia X


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 19, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> I am the god! this is my time! I am done living in the shadows of mafia!


If you're god of shinobi, then you're god of people that hide in shadows, so you're always in the shadows of mafia

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 19, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> If you're god of shinobi, then you're god of people that hide in shadows, so you're always in the shadows of mafia



It will be no more very soon. Quote The God Nevermore. It's time for Demafia X to arrive...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Natalija (Feb 19, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> Just change your avatar to something with more than 2 colors


Oh I changed because the update fucked my avatar up, but you're right, now I can return to my OG one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 19, 2021)

Natalija said:


> Oh I changed because the update fucked my avatar up, but you're right, now I can return to my OG one


From fully masked dude to a semi masked dude, at least we're making some progress

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 19, 2021)

Just change your avatar to jotaro natalija so i can make an edit

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Natalija (Feb 19, 2021)

Aries said:


> Just change your avatar to jotaro natalija so i can make an edit


Joseph >>>


----------



## Aries (Feb 19, 2021)

Natalija said:


> Joseph >>>



My reaction to that

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 19, 2021)

Joseph best JoJo, Kira best villain


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 19, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> Joseph best JoJo, Kira best villain



For me jotaro and none can replace dio xD

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 19, 2021)

I match your muda with:


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 19, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> I match your muda with:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


That Freddie mercury song is fab.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 19, 2021)

My games are the jojos bizzare adventure of mafia games.

If only had the time had years ago would have done some edits for the community.

Part-1: Phantom Troll
Part 2: Hosting Tendencies
Part 3: Hope Crusaders
Part 4: Shitposting is Unbreakable
Part 5: Golden Memes
Part 6: Stone Spite

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 19, 2021)

Aries said:


> My games are the jojos bizzare adventure of mafia games.
> 
> If only had the time had years ago would have done some edits for the community.
> 
> ...


What happened with the actual JoJo mafia game? I was pretty hype about it


----------



## Aries (Feb 19, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> What happened with the actual JoJo mafia game? I was pretty hype about it



I didnt get enough players to start it


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 19, 2021)

Aries said:


> I didnt get enough players to start it


Ah damn. That was just around post forum rework right? We might be able to rally enough second time around.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 19, 2021)

We need a wrestling mafia game.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 20, 2021)

@God Of Shinobi lol those commentaries are really  funny , i think you are funny as hell in real life .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 20, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> @God Of Shinobi lol those commentaries are really  funny , i think you are funny as hell in real life .



Thank you. Believe it or not, I get that alot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 20, 2021)

Those cruiserweights can cruiser-wait brother


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 20, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> @Iwandesu
> 
> Convo Thread Episode  8: Enter Demafia X


Done 
Any new pool?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 20, 2021)

let someone else come up with a poll.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Feb 20, 2021)

@Iwandesu make that a capital X in the thread title

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Feb 21, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> We need a wrestling mafia game.


host one actually

pretty good idea


----------



## Ekkologix (Feb 21, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> I am the god! this is my time! I am done living in the shadows of mafia!






u have no idea how much u remind me of yato from noragami


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 21, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> @Iwandesu make that a capital X in the thread title


Don3

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Feb 21, 2021)

Poll: Biggest rebel in the game right now?

Entry
Entry
Entry
Entry
Entry


----------



## Laix (Feb 21, 2021)

thanks for the nominations for the nf mafia bad bitch award means a lot xxx

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 21, 2021)

Poll: Will NF still be here in 5 years?

Yes 
No
Lol Mbxx

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Feb 21, 2021)

Aries said:


> Poll: Will NF still be here in 5 years?
> 
> Yes
> No
> Lol Mbxx


5 years is too optimistic

best i can do is 2


----------



## Aries (Feb 21, 2021)

I havent done a edit chapter in a while. Maybe its time to dust out my editing software and do Mafias Bizzare Adventure: Phantom Troll

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 21, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> 5 years is too optimistic
> 
> best i can do is 2




The Mods of this forum going to Mbxxs house to prevent him from messing up the site any further

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 21, 2021)

Aries said:


> The Mods of this forum going to Mbxxs house to prevent him from messing up the site any further


fuck your edits. you never put me in them but jobbers like ussop and superman you do.

what kinda shit is that. lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Feb 21, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> fuck your edits. you never put me in them but jobbers like ussop and superman you do.
> 
> what kinda shit is that. lol


u r just too good for it

why would a legend worry himself with the food of peasants


----------



## Sigismund (Feb 21, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> u r just too good for it
> 
> why would a legend worry himself with the food of peasants


Eating Steak every night is nice, but sometimes you just want a cheap greasy burger

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 21, 2021)

the disrespect is real. 

lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 21, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> fuck your edits. you never put me in them but jobbers like ussop and superman you do.
> 
> what kinda shit is that. lol



Nah your in this one. I try not to spoil people. If you know what your role is will kinda ruin the punchline. Then again im not sure how many people really care about spoilers.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 21, 2021)

Aries said:


> Nah your in this one. I try not to spoil people. If you know what your role is will kinda ruin the punchline. Then again im not sure how many people really care about spoilers.


making me the punchline I see..


----------



## Ekkologix (Feb 21, 2021)

Aries said:


> Nah your in this one. I try not to spoil people. If you know what your role is will kinda ruin the punchline. Then again im not sure how many people really care about spoilers.


i read op spoilers each week there is chapter

we do care  


but dont spoil it for those who dont


----------



## Ekkologix (Feb 21, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> making me the punchline I see..


fitting position i see

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 21, 2021)

You should feel honored if i make you a punchline in one of my edits. This is the highest flattery anyone in this community can give you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 21, 2021)

Spoilers: T-Pein will be honored in this bizzare mafia adventure in Part 2 as Stroheim

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 21, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> fitting position i see


quiet. we aren't talking to the mafia section jobbers.


Aries said:


> You should feel honored if i make you a punchline in one of my edits. This is the highest flattery anyone in this community can give you



honored? we shall see. I mean I did had to watch a bunch of old farts who can't cut the mustard get a rub from eons ago.



In your last edits, you did that to me as well. So, excuse me for my outlook not being so high. haha


----------



## Santí (Feb 25, 2021)

Wasn't Rion the punchline in that WWE edit where me, Nitty, and Okosan jump him for the Mafia Championship nomination?

That was some good shit.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 25, 2021)

Santí said:


> Wasn't Rion the punchline in that WWE edit where me, Nitty, and Okosan jump him for the Mafia Championship nomination?
> 
> That was some good shit.



 ain't that about a bitch!


----------



## Ekkologix (Feb 25, 2021)

how many games will there be after kue's game and b4 fav?

any guesstimates?


----------



## Ekkologix (Feb 26, 2021)

any1 interested in a semi vanilla setup game?
i can do 1 instead of the avengers one rn since that one would require more time

this setup is really sick for 18 players. saw it on mafia universe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hidden (Feb 26, 2021)

I also have a 9 player vanilla setup I thought was semi-interesting if people ever want just a quick game / to fill in at some point

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hidden (Feb 26, 2021)

Could theoretically end d1 so it's nice for a filler, and I find the Coalition thing at the beginning interesting

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Feb 26, 2021)

Hidden said:


> Could theoretically end d1 so it's nice for a filler, and I find the Coalition thing at the beginning interesting


so if we guess 5/9 players we win day 1 lmao

basically scum have to act too townie lol


----------



## Hidden (Feb 26, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> so if we guess 5/9 players we win day 1 lmao
> 
> basically scum have to act too townie lol


Yeah I just find it nice that it takes a purely vanilla setup and injects a bit of information early... With the slight chance mafia gets destroyed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hidden (Feb 26, 2021)

It also leads to an interesting scenario where, if you're wrong, the best move is to lynch among the 5 people who are probably the most town read of the group. Leaving the 4 most scum read to just exist for a bit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Feb 26, 2021)

There is no lynch at all?


----------



## Catamount (Feb 26, 2021)

Ah, if the coalition is wrong, it is disabled, then the lynch can occur day 2, i see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hidden (Feb 26, 2021)

Catamount said:


> Ah, if the coalition is wrong, it is disabled, then the lynch can occur day 2, i see


Correct except if the coalition is wrong you start the game normally. So it goes Coalition Day -> D1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Feb 26, 2021)

Hidden said:


> Correct except if the coalition is wrong you start the game normally. So it goes Coalition Day -> D1


well its not "that" normal cuz u know that u got atleast 1 scum outta 5 ppl

but i guess thats fair


----------



## Catamount (Feb 26, 2021)

Hidden said:


> Correct except if the coalition is wrong you start the game normally. So it goes Coalition Day -> D1


It does not say, however, that town has to form it within first 5 hours, so depending on when it is locked it can move into a night 1. Which would be the case if most of the town inactifags and scum just 5/5 this


----------



## Santí (Feb 26, 2021)

Small vanilla games good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hidden (Feb 26, 2021)

Catamount said:


> It does not say, however, that town has to form it within first 5 hours, so depending on when it is locked it can move into a night 1. Which would be the case if most of the town inactifags and scum just 5/5 this


I mean personally I would probably run it as the Coalition being a whole day (or until decided), then d1 being a whole day. But I'd probably check the links to the games on the wiki and see how they did it tbh


----------



## Catamount (Feb 26, 2021)

Hidden said:


> I mean personally I would probably run it as the Coalition being a whole day (or until decided), then d1 being a whole day. But I'd probably check the links to the games on the wiki and see how they did it tbh


It feels like too long for a vanilla game type tbh but depends on the number of players too, I guess


----------



## Hidden (Feb 26, 2021)

Catamount said:


> It feels like too long for a vanilla game type tbh but depends on the number of players too, I guess


I don't feel like it's horribly long tbh. Even if Coalition day lasted a full 24 hours, and every day went a full 24 hours, and it went as long as absolutely possible, it would last 8 irl days. But in a game like this I'm sure some phases would end earlier than others. Especially if I ran it I'm open to making nights faster too as long as people agree to it each night.


----------



## Hidden (Feb 26, 2021)

Though the real answer is to just be town and get good so the game lasts 1 day

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Feb 26, 2021)

Hidden said:


> Though the real answer is to just be town and get good so the game lasts 1 day


wanna start a signup for that? its pretty small will fill up fast. likely b4 odd's medkit game is filled lol

i can do the knight one after urs


----------



## Hidden (Feb 26, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> wanna start a signup for that? its pretty small will fill up fast. likely b4 odd's medkit game is filled lol
> 
> i can do the knight one after urs


Yeah sure sounds good to me if you don't want to run yours first or anything   

I'll set it up tonight and we'll see what happens

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Feb 26, 2021)

Hidden said:


> Yeah sure sounds good to me if you don't want to run yours first or anything
> 
> I'll set it up tonight and we'll see what happens


yea definitely go ahead
auto sign me too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 26, 2021)

Happy Birthday @Jeroen !!!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 27, 2021)

Van harte gefeliciteerd @Jeroen! 

Older than old now


----------



## Didi (Feb 27, 2021)

is rofl 60 yet


----------



## Catamount (Feb 27, 2021)

Sadness.  Slightly more alive than Marco. Probably.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Feb 27, 2021)

Catamount said:


> Sadness.  Slightly more alive than Marco. Probably.


hwat is that avatar?


----------



## Catamount (Feb 27, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> hwat is that avatar?


Gin from Samurai Champloo illustrating my phone-using talents.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Feb 27, 2021)

Catamount said:


> Gin from Samurai Champloo illustrating my phone-using talents.


Did you draw that?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Feb 27, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> Did you draw that?


Nah, I just like doodles more than refined art sometimes. They are usually funny and have some mood for a moment.


----------



## Aries (Feb 28, 2021)

Santí said:


> Wasn't Rion the punchline in that WWE edit where me, Nitty, and Okosan jump him for the Mafia Championship nomination?
> 
> That was some good shit.



That was Daniel BRion at his peak popularity here. The MafiAuthority calling him a B+ Player, The mafia community becoming the YAAS Movement to get him his MafiaMania Moment. Feels like just yesterday

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 28, 2021)

Mafia is dead

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 28, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Mafia is dead


big if true


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 28, 2021)

mafia ain't dead. you guys just got soft.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 28, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> mafia ain't dead. you guys just got soft.


You missed alot of time jail bird.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 28, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You missed alot of time jail bird.


I dunno where you been. but it obviously hasn't been here.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 28, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> I dunno where you been. but it obviously hasn't been here.



Not lately.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 28, 2021)

Mafia isnt dead, its transcendent


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 1, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Not lately.


exactly. you just like the other old-timers. out of touch.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 1, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> exactly. you just like the other old-timers. out of touch.


.........your an old timer.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 1, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> .........your an old timer.


the creme rises to the top.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 1, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> the creme rises to the top.


Well when you remove all other creme where else would you go?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 1, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Well when you remove all other creme where else would you go?


The void.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sigismund (Mar 3, 2021)

False Alarm, NF isnt dead just yet

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Oddjutsu (Mar 3, 2021)

It's a tad chaotic


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 3, 2021)

Don't worry. Mbxx doing his part in ruining the forum.


----------



## Aries (Mar 3, 2021)

Mbxx heard plat and I were planning to end Favorites...

Mbxx is submitted as a potiential role...

NF being held together at this point with paper clips and 99 cents tape


Coincidence? I think not

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 3, 2021)

Aries said:


> Mbxx heard plat and I were planning to end Favorites...
> 
> Mbxx is submitted as a potiential role...
> 
> ...


Its the end of the forum as we know it..lol


----------



## familyparka (Mar 4, 2021)

Okay for those old-school mafia players still here. I'm back. Sort of.

Me and my brother, degaforce, are gonna host another game.

The Sign-up thread will open after the Evangelion Rebuild 4.0 probably. (Cus I gotta rewatch all of it by then)

Yours truly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 5


----------



## SinRaven (Mar 4, 2021)

familyparka said:


> Okay for those old-school mafia players still here. I'm back. Sort of.
> 
> Me and my brother, degaforce, are gonna host another game.
> 
> ...


Missed ya, welcome back!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Mar 4, 2021)

Parka has returned before nf gets the plig pulled out

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## familyparka (Mar 4, 2021)

Is the plug actually getting pulled out tho? lol


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 4, 2021)

Hmm good ol mafia section.


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2021)

Wow @familyparka !


----------



## familyparka (Mar 4, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Wow @familyparka !


In the flesh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 4, 2021)

familyparka said:


> Okay for those old-school mafia players still here. I'm back. Sort of.
> 
> Me and my brother, degaforce, are gonna host another game.
> 
> ...


You have to do this to me after I've retired (other than Favorites obviously where all the "retired" play).


----------



## Ekkologix (Mar 5, 2021)

familyparka said:


> Okay for those old-school mafia players still here. I'm back. Sort of.
> 
> Me and my brother, degaforce, are gonna host another game.
> 
> ...


sup

we haven't met b4, good to see u fam


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 5, 2021)

familyparka said:


> In the flesh



will you let me sign up or nah?

It is none other than I, Rion. But, have a gander around the community in regards to me, ask fellow players. Things have changed.

don't mind ussop. he carries my luggage.


----------



## Shizune (Mar 5, 2021)

Hey Familyparka!

As you can see, this place is pretty much... well, dead, but maybe we could have a cute reunion moment for you.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Mar 5, 2021)

It's really just mbxx and this update. People are anxious about messing with a forum that seems to be falling apart. It's a bad sign when avatars don't even work correctly anymore.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aries (Mar 5, 2021)

NF will die after Favorites 11. The NF Mafia universe will be reset in 2022. Favorites 12 hosted live from reddit

Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hidden (Mar 5, 2021)

I can't wait for snail mail mafia personally

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Oddjutsu (Mar 5, 2021)

Sign up to muh game

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## familyparka (Mar 5, 2021)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> You have to do this to me after I've retired (other than Favorites obviously where all the "retired" play).


Then just come back lol

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## familyparka (Mar 5, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> sup
> 
> we haven't met b4, good to see u fam


My pleasure




God Of Shinobi said:


> will you let me sign up or nah?
> 
> It is none other than I, Rion. But, have a gander around the community in regards to me, ask fellow players. Things have changed.
> 
> don't mind ussop. he carries my luggage.


Sure thing, it's been almost 5 years. What could go wrong?




Pool Party Nitty said:


> Hey Familyparka!
> 
> As you can see, this place is pretty much... well, dead, but maybe we could have a cute reunion moment for you.


Cute reunion moment sounds appropiate.




Aries said:


> NF will die after Favorites 11. The NF Mafia universe will be reset in 2022. Favorites 12 hosted live from reddit


Well I'm active on reddit so


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 5, 2021)

the place is still pretty alive @familyparka. welcome back.

the real ningens keep this place going.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Mar 5, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> will you let me sign up or nah?
> 
> It is none other than I, Rion. But, have a gander around the community in regards to me, ask fellow players. Things have changed.
> 
> don't mind ussop. he carries my luggage.


funny we have yet to be same alignment in any game 

id carry ur ass tho, so u get a free win


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 5, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> funny we have yet to be same alignment in any game
> 
> id carry ur ass tho, so u get a free win


I don't think the host would disrespect me with having to carry your jobber ass.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 5, 2021)

my haters have arrived.


----------



## familyparka (Mar 5, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> the place is still pretty alive @familyparka. welcome back.
> 
> the real ningens keep this place going.


Who is left of the old gang? SoulTaker? Laix? Psychic?


----------



## Shizune (Mar 5, 2021)

familyparka said:


> Who is left of the old gang? SoulTaker? Laix? Psychic?


Just SinRaven, Santi and Cold Dish. A few others may check the convo thread or come back just to play Favorites.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## familyparka (Mar 5, 2021)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> Just SinRaven, Santi and Cold Dish. A few others may check the convo thread or come back just to play Favorites.


Oh well, at least there's some left I suppose.

I wanna see how everyone is doing mafia-wise these days. I'm excited for Favorites. Any idea when it will start?


----------



## Shizune (Mar 5, 2021)

familyparka said:


> Oh well, at least there's some left I suppose.
> 
> I wanna see how everyone is doing mafia-wise these days. I'm excited for Favorites. Any idea when it will start?


Sometime during the summer, I'm sure


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 5, 2021)

familyparka said:


> Who is left of the old gang? SoulTaker? Laix? Psychic?


As someone who has been around and *stayed around*. Most people are still around but none of those. Some pop back in from time to time. Some of them got their panties into a bunch for one way or another and left. Either because they don't realize an online forum doesn't revolve around them. And, that this is a social game, not your "social game" where you get to dictate what is what. Then, they just fall to the wayside.

which would just mean we are better off. Because then we are left with people who wanna actually play and be around.


----------



## Santí (Mar 5, 2021)

familyparka said:


> Oh well, at least there's some left I suppose.
> 
> I wanna see how everyone is doing mafia-wise these days. I'm excited for Favorites. Any idea when it will start?


Gods I missed verbally abusing you.

I never realized until now how much I LOVE saying "f u, parka"

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Santí (Mar 5, 2021)

Dega's that real nibba tho, sign me up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 5, 2021)

Dega's one of the best town players I've seen, but he's almost full background when hosting. Hyped for a Parka/Dega game, but would be more hyped for Dega in Favorites.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## familyparka (Mar 6, 2021)

Santí said:


> Gods I missed verbally abusing you.
> 
> I never realized until now how much I LOVE saying "f u, parka"


This is the most adorable thing I've read in months.
I missed flirting with yall too

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## familyparka (Mar 6, 2021)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Dega's one of the best town players I've seen, but he's almost full background when hosting. Hyped for a Parka/Dega game, but would be more hyped for Dega in Favorites.


Both of those things are happening tho


----------



## Hidden (Mar 8, 2021)

So I started to read Tower of God recently and it is very good. If only I started reading it earlier so I could've played the mafia setup smh

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Mar 8, 2021)

Hidden said:


> So I started to read Tower of God recently and it is very good. If only I started reading it earlier so I could've played the mafia setup smh


that was a next lvl game

i hope something like that is done again

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## familyparka (Mar 8, 2021)

So we're listening to any ideas you guys might have for our upcoming game with Dega. What kinda game would you guys like to have?


----------



## Natalija (Mar 8, 2021)

Hidden said:


> So I started to read Tower of God recently and it is very good. If only I started reading it earlier so I could've played the mafia setup smh


Loool I played it without any ToG flavor knowledge, that was very difficult 



familyparka said:


> So we're listening to any ideas you guys might have for our upcoming game with Dega. What kinda game would you guys like to have?


Naruto game

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flower (Mar 11, 2021)

Hidden said:


> So I started to read Tower of God recently and it is very good. If only I started reading it earlier so I could've played the mafia setup smh


I started reading ToG during the game. Finished in three days and then could play with flavour knowledge.

It was amazing. Except the T Pein, Waltz and Usopp tinfoil fiesta which drove me crazy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shrike (Mar 11, 2021)

Cypher said:


> I started reading ToG during the game. Finished in three days and then could play with flavour knowledge.
> 
> It was amazing. Except the T Pein, Waltz and Usopp tinfoil fiesta which drove me crazy.


Trio fantastico


----------



## Laix (Mar 12, 2021)

omg familyparka is back yes bestie

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 13, 2021)

Happy Birthday @God Of Shinobi  Rion Uchiha !!!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 13, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @God Of Shinobi  Rion Uchiha !!!!


thanks superman I appreciate it man!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Mar 13, 2021)

Oh shit, happy birthday g

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Melkor (Mar 13, 2021)

Happy birthday God of Shinobi!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Natalija (Mar 13, 2021)

Happy birthday @God Of Shinobi

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Mar 13, 2021)

Hb Rion

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 14, 2021)

thanks guys!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 14, 2021)

Damn, glad Mafia ain't dead yet in this forum. 

Still, remember when the first Favorites game was made.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Mar 14, 2021)

Kaitou said:


> Damn, glad Mafia ain't dead yet in this forum.
> 
> Still, remember when the first Favorites game was made.


What was it like?


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 15, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> What was it like?


Something new.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Mar 15, 2021)

Kaitou said:


> Something new.


You playing Favs 11?


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 15, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> You playing Favs 11



Haha, I wish. Don't have the time or the attention span for it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Mar 15, 2021)

Kaitou said:


> Haha, I wish. Don't have the time or the attention span for it.


Fair enough, I hope you can spectate


----------



## Magic (Mar 15, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> thanks guys!


Happy Birthday Gramps

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 16, 2021)

Damn enjoying Natalie's roleplaying  as Tobi in the game.

Good job .

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Natalija (Mar 16, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Damn enjoying Natalie's roleplaying  as Tobi in the game.


 thank you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## familyparka (Mar 17, 2021)

Laix said:


> omg familyparka is back yes bestie


OMG Laix is here! Yassssss queen


----------



## Oddjutsu (Mar 17, 2021)

familyparka said:


> OMG Laix is here! Yassssss queen


You got trophies in your sig, that should be a thing here

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nois (Mar 17, 2021)

Yellow

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Mar 17, 2021)

Nois said:


> Yellow


Hey Nois


----------



## familyparka (Mar 17, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> You got trophies in your sig, that should be a thing here


I got them from games here too


----------



## Magic (Mar 17, 2021)

Do a chainsaw game.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Mar 18, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Do a chainsaw game.


What's a chainsaw game?


----------



## familyparka (Mar 18, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Do a chainsaw game.


Chainsawman? Actually might happen.


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 18, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> What's a chainsaw game?


Another manga


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 18, 2021)

last chance to join my game,

Imma bout to send the roles in:

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## familyparka (Mar 18, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> last chance to join my game,
> 
> Imma bout to send the roles in:


Okay, okay, I'll bite

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 19, 2021)

familyparka said:


> Okay, okay, I'll bite


Lol i see you like the league. I ll join you up next time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## familyparka (Mar 19, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Lol i see you like the league. I ll join you up next time.


Let's goooo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 21, 2021)

What is the code for that dog with Chinese hat smiley? Can't find it.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 21, 2021)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> What is the code for that dog with Chinese hat smiley? Can't find it.


: becel


----------



## Shizune (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 21, 2021)

Oh no I mean the one who was Wad's avatar.

Thought it was made as an emote but maybe it wasn't.


----------



## Xerces (Mar 21, 2021)

Hello


----------



## Kue (Mar 22, 2021)

Hi Xerces.

By the way, there's only room for one more in IEVI. The game will start after Alwaysmind's game is over.

Whoever signs up first in the thread will get it.


----------



## Hidden (Mar 22, 2021)

Hmm to put actual effort into my next mafia game, or to blatantly plagiarize yet another setup I saw elsewhere I think would be fun? That is the question


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2021)

Xerces said:


> Hello


Holy shit, where you been?


----------



## Aries (Mar 22, 2021)

Xerces returns when tpein is perma banned lol. Wheres hikawa at?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 22, 2021)

Hidden said:


> Hmm to put actual effort into my next mafia game, or to blatantly plagiarize yet another setup I saw elsewhere I think would be fun? That is the question


effort, effort

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Mar 23, 2021)

I think most of you know this already, but I want to host next year's Favorites. Later this year or early next year, I'll make a proper thread where anyone else who wants to host can put themselves forward, but I wanted to state my intention now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shrike (Mar 24, 2021)

My first time hosting eyy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Hidden (Mar 24, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> effort, effort


ew but that requires me to have ideas smh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 24, 2021)

Hidden said:


> ew but that requires me to have ideas smh


just make everyone immune to lynches

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Mar 24, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> just make everyone immune to lynches


i like this idea

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## familyparka (Mar 24, 2021)

Nice avatar/signature Usopp. Love that character, as little as we've seen of him.


----------



## Ekkologix (Mar 24, 2021)

familyparka said:


> Nice avatar/signature Usopp. Love that character, as little as we've seen of him.


a man of culture i see

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 24, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> a man of culture i see


Put the crack pipe down ussop.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 24, 2021)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> I think most of you know this already, but I want to host next year's Favorites. Later this year or early next year, I'll make a proper thread where anyone else who wants to host can put themselves forward, but I wanted to state my intention now.


You and kvothe are hosting it or solo ?


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 24, 2021)

I hope laix joins the fav . He has been mia for a while.


----------



## Shizune (Mar 24, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> You and kvothe are hosting it or solo ?


I don't think Kvothe wants to host Favorites, where'd you get that idea from?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 24, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> You and kvothe are hosting it or solo ?


uh what. not me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## familyparka (Mar 25, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> I hope laix joins the fav . He has been mia for a while.


Yeah he just got in the convo, said hi to me and went missing again lol.


----------



## SinRaven (Mar 26, 2021)

Its hard to stay active


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 26, 2021)

Happy Birthday @Cypher  !!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Mar 26, 2021)

Have a good one @cyprus

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Mar 26, 2021)

@Cypher also sign up for my Naruto game 


Shrike said:


> My first time hosting eyy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Mar 26, 2021)

Happy birthday @Cypher! I'm happy you decided to join NF last year. I've really enjoyed getting to know you. 

p.s. join the discord server

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 26, 2021)

@Cypher  Happy birthday, Princess of Hope!


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 26, 2021)

Happy birthday @flower


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2021)

Going to retire before 35.

Me Soon:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 28, 2021)

So is rion coming back?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 28, 2021)

2% are not great odds.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 29, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> So is rion coming back?


Banned untill June

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## familyparka (Mar 30, 2021)

Hey peeps, anyone here reads the manga Sidooh?




Dark Shadow said:


> Banned untill June


Do you know why exactly?


----------



## Aries (Mar 30, 2021)

The time has come for me to pass down the troll mantle like Spyher did before me. It was a solid run but my time has come to let the new gen take over as the new prince of hope


----------



## Santí (Mar 30, 2021)

Aries said:


> The time has come for me to pass down the troll mantle like Spyher did before me. It was a solid run but my time has come to let the new gen take over as the new prince of hope


Oh god, is this another DarkZero push?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 30, 2021)

I kind of want this game now.

What does Demafia mean btw?


----------



## Aries (Mar 30, 2021)

Santí said:


> Oh god, is this another DarkZero push?



DarkZero was a great successor if they had stuck around. We had a great run smacking mio and mystic in tag dueling, zero was improving in smash bros. With mafia would have completed the trifecta but zero chose school over us anime weebs


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 31, 2021)

familyparka said:


> Hey peeps, anyone here reads the manga Sidooh?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know why exactly?


Nope.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Apr 1, 2021)

You peasants will never beat me in mafia if you can't even beat my dice roll

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Apr 1, 2021)

The game is on


----------



## Oddjutsu (Apr 1, 2021)

SinRaven said:


> The game is on


Lowest score wins by the way

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SinRaven (Apr 1, 2021)

Sure I didn't want to win anyways

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (Apr 1, 2021)

> quoted in a game he's not playing
> sees a role he created previously

*chef's kiss*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Oddjutsu (Apr 2, 2021)

SinRaven said:


> Sure I didn't want to win anyways


I was going to change the rules to suit me whatever happened


----------



## Oddjutsu (Apr 2, 2021)

Tiger said:


> > quoted in a game he's not playing
> > sees a role he created previously
> 
> *chef's kiss*


Toon force


----------



## Shizune (Apr 2, 2021)

Just wanna remind everyone that there's only a few days left to sign up for my next game


----------



## Ekkologix (Apr 2, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> You peasants will never beat me in mafia if you can't even beat my dice roll


i'll take a fodder like u any day of the week


----------



## Ekkologix (Apr 2, 2021)

ok maybe not friday

but any day else


----------



## Oddjutsu (Apr 2, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i'll take a fodder like u any day of the week


It's lowest score wins as I said before but unfortunately you rolled an even number, only odd numbers count


----------



## Ekkologix (Apr 3, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> It's lowest score wins as I said before but unfortunately you rolled an even number, only odd numbers count


actually only multiples of 10 count

u were off by 1

sorry fam

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Apr 3, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> actually only multiples of 10 count
> 
> u were off by 1
> 
> sorry fam


You lost this round, who's next?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2021)

Can we unpin the anon game now ? @Iwandesu


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 3, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Can we unpin the anon game now ? @Iwandesu


I mean sure ?


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> I mean sure ?


Good ? Thanks.


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2021)

If you guys have money and want to get rich ;o


I'm buying next week ;0 Like big money lol. Sold all my stocks only trade in crypto now.
So much profit.


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2021)

I don't even know what I'm going to do with this money. I'm about to become the richest dude in my family by far.

Fucking hell. 

Life is a joke.


----------



## Laix (Apr 5, 2021)

RemChu said:


> I don't even know what I'm going to do with this money. I'm about to become the richest dude in my family by far.
> 
> Fucking hell.
> 
> Life is a joke.



buy NF and fix the forum


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2021)

Deleting those posts because I talk too much.

But fuck yeah going to be rich soon!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Apr 5, 2021)

need about 11 more players for the avengers vs xmen game. its large rolemadness and will likely run after shrike and nitty game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Apr 5, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Deleting those posts because I talk too much.
> 
> But fuck yeah going to be rich soon!


what a beast
good sht man


----------



## Didi (Apr 8, 2021)

Tiger said:


> > quoted in a game he's not playing
> > sees a role he created previously
> 
> *chef's kiss*



@Tiger 
I have finished Malazan now, and it has stolen my heart

but also it allowed me to finally look at your role, pretty cool stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 10, 2021)

Is Demafia X a DMX reference?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Apr 10, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Is Demafia X a DMX reference?


A Degeneration X reference


----------



## Magic (Apr 10, 2021)

That math game makes me go.


----------



## Magic (Apr 10, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> A Degeneration X reference


Okay I would never get that reference. Wrestling, gotcha.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Apr 10, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Okay I would never get that reference. Wrestling, gotcha.


The wrestling people didn't invent it but yeah it's a wrestling reference


----------



## Magic (Apr 10, 2021)

Checks his Trustwallet.



MY MONEY !!!


----------



## Kue (Apr 10, 2021)

I created the roles already (for the most part), just working on the cards.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Apr 11, 2021)

Kue said:


> I created the roles already (for the most part), just working on the cards.


kinda hard to read but wow looks like an actual software lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 11, 2021)

Kue said:


> I created the roles already (for the most part), just working on the cards.


NFT?

I bid 1,000,000 . O_O

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 11, 2021)

Well I'm bored.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Apr 11, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Well I'm bored.


----------



## Flower (Apr 11, 2021)

I only have until May to play some games. I want to play sth rn...


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 11, 2021)

Cypher said:


> I only have until May to play some games. I want to play sth rn...


When will you next be available after that this year? I have a Gravity Falls game I'm thinking of making, and hosting later this year when @Tiffany  is back.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Flower (Apr 11, 2021)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> When will you next be available after that this year? I have a Gravity Falls game I'm thinking of making, and hosting later this year when @Tiffany  is back.


July...and for Favourites I guess. Nitty‘s Women‘s game is the last game I can play for a while.


----------



## Magic (Apr 11, 2021)

Some deep pocket mofo donated 500k towards a safemoon exchange. @Kvothe Kingkiller 

Wtf lol. They are halfway to their goal of a mill in an hour -_-.

Ahhhhh this hype and good news mofos will buy it like crazy make me rich.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 11, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Some deep pocket mofo donated 500k towards a safemoon exchange. @Kvothe Kingkiller
> 
> Wtf lol. They are halfway to their goal of a mill in an hour -_-.
> 
> Ahhhhh this hype and good news mofos will buy it like crazy make me rich.


good luck. I invested in enjin coin when they were .5 and now they're $3


----------



## Kue (Apr 11, 2021)

Cypher said:


> I only have until May to play some games. I want to play sth rn...



Unfortunately it looks like I'm hosting mine in May, there's a lot of games right now.


----------



## Flower (Apr 11, 2021)

Kue said:


> Unfortunately it looks like I'm hosting mine in May, there's a lot of games right now.


Beginning of May?


----------



## Aries (Apr 11, 2021)

Im thinking of rehosting my horror or fullmetal alchemist game since i already have the roles for those games


----------



## Kue (Apr 11, 2021)

Cypher said:


> Beginning of May?



It really depends on other hosts, I'm trying to avoid burning out players and hosting at the same time as someone else.


----------



## Magic (Apr 11, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> good luck. I invested in enjin coin when they were .5 and now they're $3


Yeah I also wanted to say, I should have invested in enjin. 

But I got into the game late and lowest I could have bought was at 2. 

Gj


----------



## Flower (Apr 11, 2021)

Kue said:


> It really depends on other hosts, I'm trying to avoid burning out players and hosting at the same time as someone else.


Perhaps I get a few days off from studying. I will let you know.


----------



## Hidden (Apr 13, 2021)

So I think I'm actually almost done creating my next game and I literally started making it yesterday   I had a solid idea and I think it just fleshed itself out super well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Apr 13, 2021)

Hidden said:


> So I think I'm actually almost done creating my next game and I literally started making it yesterday   I had a solid idea and I think it just fleshed itself out super well


open setup?


----------



## Hidden (Apr 13, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> open setup?


Yeah it will be. Basically I took my Raging Loop game and made reverse versions of the roles. So for instance the Crow is now the Vulture, and gets told the role name of any night kills, instead of the alignment of any lynches. I have the setup currently, but need to do a couple of tweaks to things I'm not a huge fan of, as well as actually try to check for balance somehow.

Also I think it might be some weird in-between of Vanilla and role madness just because the setup seems a tad complicated for a pure Vanilla game

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Apr 14, 2021)

Hidden said:


> Yeah it will be. Basically I took my Raging Loop game and made reverse versions of the roles. So for instance the Crow is now the Vulture, and gets told the role name of any night kills, instead of the alignment of any lynches. I have the setup currently, but need to do a couple of tweaks to things I'm not a huge fan of, as well as actually try to check for balance somehow.
> 
> Also I think it might be some weird in-between of Vanilla and role madness just because the setup seems a tad complicated for a pure Vanilla game


all roles have abilities or what lol

also there is badger right?


----------



## Hidden (Apr 14, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> all roles have abilities or what lol
> 
> also there is badger right?


No the problem is the badger (Chameleon now) lmao. I thought, "well what's the opposite of a vanilla that turns into a vanilla mafia?" And well, the answer is a PR that turns into a PR mafia. And since I can't just take the PR's abilities and give it to the Chameleon, each PR has a different Chameleon form instead.

Also generally the PR's are a tad more complicated since reverse forms aren't as straight forward as normal cops and doctors

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hidden (Apr 14, 2021)

So the setup is 5 PR's, 6 VT, 3 Mafia, and 1 of those PR's is the Chameleon. To keep it as the same numbers as before.

Maybe I'll change it to make it a tad less complicated, but I did really like the idea so we'll see

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hidden (Apr 14, 2021)

The biggest change I'm considering is just yeeting one of the PR's to make there be less happening tbh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Apr 14, 2021)

Hidden said:


> So the setup is 5 PR's, 6 VT, 3 Mafia, and 1 of those PR's is the Chameleon. To keep it as the same numbers as before.
> 
> Maybe I'll change it to make it a tad less complicated, but I did really like the idea so we'll see


opposite of a VT that becomes mafia

is a mafia PR that becomes town PR


----------



## Hidden (Apr 14, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> opposite of a VT that becomes mafia
> 
> is a mafia PR that becomes town PR


Well yeah but that's really hard to work with unless I make mafia just straight up not know each other lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Apr 14, 2021)

Hidden said:


> Well yeah but that's really hard to work with unless I make mafia just straight up not know each other lmao


not know each others only day 1

modern problems require modern solutions


----------



## Hidden (Apr 14, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> not know each others only day 1
> 
> modern problems require modern solutions


That still requires all of them to be PR if I want it to be a secret. Even if they're only PR for D1 or something.

Anyways I don't think the mafia needs what would probably be a debuff lmao. Even though they won last time I think they were underpowered the first time around.

This also adds something to be discussed in the game and makes claims less trustworthy overall which is exactly what I want


----------



## Magic (Apr 14, 2021)

Doge at 11 -___-


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 14, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Doge at 11 -___-


lol i actually have doge


----------



## Magic (Apr 14, 2021)

My fomo is high.





Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> lol i actually have doge


I don't...... Never bought any.


Anyways dont really care about it wod have sold to make some cheddar.

My fOMO is high af right now. Alt coins pumping and I'm holding safemoon doing nothing atm.


----------



## Magic (Apr 14, 2021)

I should have dumped like 20k into bittorrent shit has 4x in a month. :0


----------



## Magic (Apr 14, 2021)

I needs profit now. ~.~


----------



## Magic (Apr 14, 2021)

Ok one more pump it gif lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 14, 2021)

RemChu said:


> My fomo is high.
> I don't...... Never bought any.
> 
> 
> ...


what comes up will prob go down lol 

bless my portfolio during alt season


----------



## Magic (Apr 14, 2021)

Took voyager until today to send me a withdraw I filed on March 27th. 

My cousin same thing, they said the withdraws are so long to prevent scammers.

Why -_- if my deposit cleared and shit loooong ago is this taking so long. 





Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> what comes up will prob go down lol
> 
> bless my portfolio during alt season


When I checked this morning was at 14 cents. 2x if u bought at 7 cents.

Delicious


----------



## Magic (Apr 14, 2021)

The art in Boruto I don't like at all.
is it the fashion or the bodies are off?

Iono just reads odd to me in an aesthetic way,



Or is it cause I hate the series? Damn dude.
Will anyone here ever host a Boruto game? hahaha


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2021)

LETS FUCKING GOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

MONEY BB


----------



## Ekkologix (Apr 15, 2021)

i'm not crying

u r

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2021)

DOGE NEARLY 20 CENTS 


WHAT THE FUUUUUUUUCK!


----------



## Flower (Apr 15, 2021)

RemChu said:


> DOGE NEARLY 20 CENTS
> 
> 
> WHAT THE FUUUUUUUUCK!


What are you investing in?


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2021)

Cypher said:


> What are you investing in?


Doge coin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flower (Apr 15, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Doge coin


Never heard of that.

Seems interesting tbh.


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2021)

Dude AHHHHHHH IM LOSING OUT ON MONEY WORKING A REGULAR JOB.

FOMO SO STRONG RIGHT NOW.

MY ASS IT HURTS


----------



## Sigismund (Apr 15, 2021)

I have a little bit of money in dogecoin.

Glad to see it spiking
We need to pump it more


----------



## Flower (Apr 15, 2021)

I wonder if I should buy shares or invest in crypto. I just haven‘t found anything which looks promising yet.


----------



## Sigismund (Apr 15, 2021)

Cypher said:


> I wonder if I should buy shares or invest in crypto. I just haven‘t found anything which looks promising yet.


Dogecoin was .06 just a few days ago, now its near .2

Everyother major crypto is very expensive, and the cheaper ones don't move much

Hell if I cash out rn, just from Dogecoin I'd make 3x what I put in (which wasn't much but is now over a hundred bucks)


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 15, 2021)

Sigismund said:


> I have a little bit of money in dogecoin.
> 
> Glad to see it spiking
> We need to pump it more


same lol i bought dogecoin when it was .03


----------



## Sigismund (Apr 15, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> same lol i bought dogecoin when it was .03


Yeah

Wish I invested more but hey, hindsight


----------



## Flower (Apr 15, 2021)

Breh, I can‘t afford a few hundred bucks. Too much risk.

Perhaps I wait for something new, then.


----------



## Sigismund (Apr 15, 2021)

Cypher said:


> Breh, I can‘t afford a few hundred bucks. Too much risk.
> 
> Perhaps I wait for something new, then.


I mean Dogecoin is 18 cents USD.


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2021)

Sigismund said:


> I have a little bit of money in dogecoin.
> 
> Glad to see it spiking
> We need to pump it more


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2021)

Cypher said:


> Breh, I can‘t afford a few hundred bucks. Too much risk.
> 
> Perhaps I wait for something new, then.


I put tens of thousands into these things.


----------



## Sigismund (Apr 15, 2021)

RemChu said:


> I put tens of thousands into these things.


I put 40$ in lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2021)

Sigismund said:


> I put 40$ in lmao


how you gonna lambo like dat?


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2021)

I'm ape make money ooooga booga


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2021)

My bank prob thinks im a drugdealer with the amount of wire transfers and shit.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sigismund (Apr 15, 2021)

RemChu said:


> how you gonna lambo like dat?


Lol that's all I could really spare


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2021)

MY DICK HURTS IM MISSING OUT ON ALL THIS MONEY.


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2021)

Like fuck my ass. 

I'm ordering a pizza.


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2021)

Literally running around my house saying OMG


----------



## Ekkologix (Apr 15, 2021)

lmao u ok rem


----------



## Flower (Apr 15, 2021)

A drugdealer for sure :3.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 15, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> lmao u ok rem


a crypto addict for sure lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> lmao u ok rem


I'm so greedy right now.


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2021)

I'm not okay.


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2021)

I had a dream last night that didi disparaged me about my greed.

I guess it was sorta on the money. 

ARGGHHH.

That's weird to dream about a forum post right?


----------



## Sigismund (Apr 15, 2021)

RemChu said:


> I had a dream last night that didi disparaged me about my greed.
> 
> I guess it was sorta on the money.
> 
> ARGGHHH


That was actually Didi psychically contacting you


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2021)

Sigismund said:


> That was actually Didi psychically contacting you


u mean psychic-ly ? fucking autocorrecy

Well me dreaming of the future (Today) and my massive fomo.


----------



## Flower (Apr 15, 2021)

Cypher said:


> for sure :3.





Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> for sure lol


Ninja Kvothe strikes again!

Stop reading my thoughts, that creepy.


----------



## Sigismund (Apr 15, 2021)

Cypher said:


> Ninja Kvothe strikes again!
> 
> Stop reading my thoughts, that creepy.


At least she only reads your thoughts.

She somehow always knows when I'm eating

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2021)

Cypher said:


> Ninja Kvothe strikes again!
> 
> Stop reading my thoughts, that creepy.


U two are psychics right?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flower (Apr 15, 2021)

Sigismund said:


> At least she only reads your thoughts.
> 
> She somehow always knows when I'm eating


Breh...

She‘s a better mind reader than @Light D Lamperouge .


----------



## Flower (Apr 15, 2021)

RemChu said:


> U two are psychics right?!


I‘m just a random RNG Witch.

Kvo on the other hand   ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 15, 2021)

Sigismund said:


> At least she only reads your thoughts.
> 
> She somehow always knows when I'm eating


it is quite uncanny how many times i hit you up and you're eating haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2021)

Sigismund said:


> At least she only reads your thoughts.
> 
> She somehow always knows when I'm eating


big boi?


----------



## Sigismund (Apr 15, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> it is quite uncanny how many times i hit you up and you're eating haha


My favorite time was the one where you asked if I was awake right as I woke up from a nap lmao

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2021)

Sigismund said:


> My favorite time was the one where you asked if I was awake right as I woke up from a nap lmao


/kinda creepy lol, very accurate


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 15, 2021)

Sigismund said:


> My favorite time was the one where you asked if I was awake right as I woke up from a nap lmao


i had a feeling you were sleeping during the day lmao mainly cause you mentioned you're a vampire and like to stay up late


----------



## Sigismund (Apr 15, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> i had a feeling you were sleeping during the day lmao mainly cause you mentioned you're a vampire and like to stay up late


Lol fair


----------



## Ekkologix (Apr 15, 2021)

when u have so much mafia experience u can tell if sm1 is sleeping or eating lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2021)

IT JUST HIT 25 CENTS

FUCK ME


----------



## Sigismund (Apr 15, 2021)

RemChu said:


> IT JUST HIT 25 CENTS
> 
> FUCK ME


Was 27 eariler


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2021)

I'm scalping uh Bittorrent atm , going to wait for rise and sell, then buy the dip and repeat this cycle.


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2021)

Sigismund said:


> Was 27 eariler



Really on ur exchange? 

Ah okay.

Insane.

Fucking apes


----------



## Sigismund (Apr 15, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Really on ur exchange?
> 
> Ah okay.
> 
> ...


Had a heart attack watching it dip from 27 to 22, rise up to 25 then instantly fall to 22


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2021)

IM MISSING OUT ON THIS DOGE FUN


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2021)

Sigismund said:


> Had a heart attack watching it dip from 27 to 22, rise up to 25 then instantly fall to 22


Damn when I was going to buy 5 mins ago, my limit order went through on the other thing. So that money went poof. 

hahahaahahahaa


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2021)

If you saw me roll dice when I had no reason to and die in Wad's alley game.
You will understand I ENJOY TAKING RISKS 

and winning., 


LES GOOOOOOOOOOO MAKE SOME MONEY!!!!!

Maybe ill drop a measly 1k for the lulz.


----------



## Sigismund (Apr 15, 2021)

@RemChu we are back at 27


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 16, 2021)

Fucking @RemChu  thinking he's the Wolf of Wall Street


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2021)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Fucking @RemChu  thinking he's the Wolf of Wall Street


I'm up 6k this morning

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2021)

10x baby daddy needs 2 apartments. Lets fuvking gooooooo


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 16, 2021)

RemChu said:


> I'm up 6k this morning


You this morning :

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2021)

Doge at 30 cents. I really should gave dropped tgat 3 k into it. -.-


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2021)

Was one dudes last day today at work before our week break I bought everyone dunkin donuts and coffeee.


Good karma


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2021)

He really appreciated it. like brah. Lol


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2021)

Just bought 2.7k worth doge. Les gooooiii


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2021)

60 cents Les Gooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 16, 2021)

i wonder if i should just cash out. i probably will. didn't expect it to go this high

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 16, 2021)

i also owe @Vivo Diez doge coin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Apr 16, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> i also owe @Vivo Diez doge coin


Should have x100'd your offer

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2021)

I'm down 400 but I believe in my fellow apes to Pump it , pump it up cuz the musics bumping.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 16, 2021)

RemChu said:


> I'm down 400 but I believe in my fellow apes to Pump it , pump it up cuz the musics bumping.


i'm up 3k  

i sold it. lmao w.e.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 16, 2021)

ima use the money to buy a mining rig

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2021)

K I'm at 17k safemoon. 6k profit so far


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2021)

LES go 3x a bb need 30k. Then the 4x bb c'mon bb


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2021)

100x would be a mill.

We've seen the project 17x since it started.

They are more than halfway to their goal of million for funding an exchange platform. If they can get that running and get people on their platforming pumping this coin. I can see 100x.

This is fucking insane. 

LES GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

MAKE ME MONEY BBBBBBB


Infinite money glitch boys


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2021)

Last I check though I'm down 500 on doge.  i should have bought yesterday for sure. 

I would have 2x profit today.


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2021)

Literally me everyday.



I honestly don't care.


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2021)

Sorry for hijacking the convo thread.

YOU GUYS SHOULD INVEST IN CRYPTO.  

It's legit af.  

Sell NFTS.
Mine and stake. 
Burn coins. 
the whole sha bang. 
get rug pulled


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2021)

Oh that user guy Owl, he said if doge hits 1 dollar. He will buy coke.
I said I'll fly out and do it with him if that happens lol.

I don't do drugs but that would be an appropriate occasion right?


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2021)

Hookers(Only Fans Models) and coke.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2021)

THIS IS PEAK REMCHUUU

CHUU CHUUUUUU

high off my gains.

(I'm log off b4 this mania state gets worst. )


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> i wonder if i should just cash out. i probably will. didn't expect it to go this high


How many do you have?

I think a lot of people only have a few dollars in it so they don't sell strangely enough.


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> i'm up 3k
> 
> i sold it. lmao w.e.


I missed this. 

Naisu. 

3k is about the amount i put into it.


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2021)

kvother is a true player.
Plays mafia.
Plays crypto.

YOU GUYS NEED TO GET INTO THIS GAME! It's the best thing when money becomes meaningless and u make a couple grand over night. Again and again.


----------



## Sigismund (Apr 16, 2021)

At this point doing Coke might calm @RemChu down lmao

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2021)

Sigismund said:


> At this point doing Coke might calm @RemChu down lmao


I have a visual in my head, that I'm smaug the dragon coveting gold "bitcoin and alt coins" .

I play it a lot. I want to make a painting of that. Sell it as a NFT.


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2021)

Sigismund said:


> At this point doing Coke might calm @RemChu down lmao


Pop a xan


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2021)

Me soon


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 16, 2021)

RemChu said:


> I missed this.
> 
> Naisu.
> 
> 3k is about the amount i put into it.


oof. I kinda have a feeling the dogecoin price will crash soon though


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 16, 2021)

could be wrong but i aint risking it. me taking profits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> oof. I kinda have a feeling the dogecoin price will crash soon though


Ur women intuition? :0

Oh ohhhhh i might lose that 3k.


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2021)

19k on safemoon rightn ow


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 16, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Ur women intuition? :0
> 
> Oh ohhhhh i might lose that 3k.


i cant predict the market. for all i know, doge coin can go up to a dollar  

i would assume people are gonna want to cash out soon and it'll crash.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> i cant predict the market. for all i know, doge coin can go up to a dollar
> 
> i would assume people are gonna want to cash out soon and it'll crash.


THEY WILL RIDE THE GOOD EMOTIONS AND KEEP BUYING BECAUSE GREED


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2021)

The market cycle is all psychological. It is a reflection of the unconscious web of emotions of the people in it. When the market/ people are euphoric the price can skyrocket.


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2021)

The lowest recent point for crypto was right after the Covid shit. Black thursday?

Emotions rule us.


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2021)

But yeah I think Doge will stabilize at a 25-30 cent range and be stuck there. I can't see it dropping down below 20 anymore.

IMO

maybe im wrong.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 16, 2021)

RemChu said:


> But yeah I think Doge will stabilize at a 25-30 cent range and be stuck there. I can't see it dropping down below 20 anymore.
> 
> IMO
> 
> maybe im wrong.


yeah that can happen where it'll stay around 20-30 cent. That'd be nice too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> yeah that can happen where it'll stay around 20-30 cent. That'd be nice too


We will push for 50 cent mark.

Maybe when bitcoin hits 72 mark all time high.


----------



## Sigismund (Apr 16, 2021)

RemChu said:


> We will push for 50 cent mark.
> 
> Maybe when bitcoin hits 72 mark all time high.


We were at .47-.48 earier today

Had i have been online I would have sold all. That would have been 500$

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2021)

Doge climbing back up 11.1% 1H change 

38-39 range on my exchange


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2021)

Sigismund said:


> We were at .47-.48 earier today
> 
> Had i have been online I would have sold all. That would have been 500$


Ur exchange a bit higher price than me. 

I'm on a u.s one as well.


----------



## Sigismund (Apr 16, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Ur exchange a bit higher price than me.
> 
> I'm on a u.s one as well.


Oh yeah the 47 was at 935 am est

Now its about 38, almost 39

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2021)

Sigismund said:


> Oh yeah the 47 was at 935 am est
> 
> Now its about 38, almost 39


Oh ok. I missed this.

ur right my exchange lists 0.4501 as ath.

Right right right.

HOLY SHIT.  What a bull run.


----------



## Sigismund (Apr 16, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Oh ok. I missed this.
> 
> ur right my exchange lists 0.4501 as ath.
> 
> ...


Its because of that run I have hope we can actually meme out a dollar. Especially if we get Elon or another big person to keep meme tweeting about it. 

I'm riding this to 1$ or the bloody end now


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2021)

Sigismund said:


> Its because of that run I have hope we can actually meme out a dollar. Especially if we get Elon or another big person to keep meme tweeting about it.
> 
> I'm riding this to 1$ or the bloody end now


Anyone know what the current trigger for this run was?

Just Bitcoin all time new high? That it? 

Bnb up etc.

trickles down to meme coin doge?


----------



## Sigismund (Apr 16, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Anyone know what the current trigger for this run was?
> 
> Just Bitcoin all time new high? That it?
> 
> ...


I think it was that and more meme posts from Elon and other big accounts memeing to get Dogecoin to the moon

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2021)

Sigismund said:


> I think it was that and more meme posts from Elon and other big accounts memeing to get Dogecoin to the moon


How can one man wield so much power?


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kue (Apr 16, 2021)

All town cards are done for IEVII, just mafia and indies left.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2021)

Lost like 1k in doge. Sold it.

I should have left that 3k in BTT it went up this morning. ~_~

Going to trade BTT all week. 
Hopefully can make a grand or some shit.

Really want to make huge profit this month. 

Like c'mon bb.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cromer (Apr 17, 2021)

Good afternoon people. Long time no see. Just popping in temporarily.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2021)

20k gain in ten days since I started investing.




Popped off this weekend. It was just going down and a lil up and down again before that. Everyone was depressed lol.


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2021)

LES GO 100k BEFORE THE SUMMER

LES GO


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2021)

ELON MUSK PLUG THIS SHIT. 

I NEED 2 tesla


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2021)

WHAT THE FUCK IT JUMPED UP ANOTHER 6k


WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2021)

INSTANTLY 

from 30k 

to 36.

IM DIOENNadasdsadadas


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2021)

I quit everything @Aries replace me I can't focus on the game. 

I'm done with everything.


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2021)

HOLY SHIIIIIIIT

LES FUCKING GO


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2021)

I'm gonna throw up lol

THIS IS TOO MUCH

TY


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 18, 2021)

@RemChu  if you hit it really big buy NF and revert the forum back to it's state before the terrible update

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 18, 2021)

Bitcoin liquidation. ....  -.- bah the gains dipped down. What a night. Back to 28-30k .

Crazy ride


----------



## Magic (Apr 18, 2021)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> @RemChu  if you hit it really big buy NF and revert the forum back to it's state before the terrible update


.............. Yeaaaaah I wouldn't pay 1k for this site.

Fuck mbxx too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 18, 2021)

Oh dear.


----------



## Magic (Apr 18, 2021)

What a roller coaster of emotions. Didn't check my wallet all day. Back to the near high of yesterday like that 10k dip never happened.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 18, 2021)

Im at 49,900. May hit 100k this month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2021)

55k. Close to being able to buy bitcoin.


Wtf my dudes


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2021)

I might make the 100k in a week. Avsurd


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2021)

Infinite money glitch


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2021)

Woooooooooooooooo 5:50 am and im howling.

Im a wolf bb


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2021)

If i make 100k I'll post a live dance reaction.


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2021)

Or an AMA or sum shit.


Fuckinf LETS FUCKING GOOOOOOO!



YOREM YEAR OF REM


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2021)

57900


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2021)

59k


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2021)

Yeah this shit exceeds my expectations I give. May 20x by week end.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 19, 2021)

Happy Birthday @Aries  !!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2021)

@Aries Happy Bday King of Games

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 19, 2021)

happy bday @Aries

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2021)

Me right now:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2021)

I JSUT HIT 80k

sada231e123dqw3dwdwqdqwdwqdwq


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2021)

EIGHTY  4 THOUSANDY


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2021)

I may hit 100k TODAY

HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
AHAHASD
SAD
SAD
SA
D@
R@!%12


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2021)

Guess we holding till half a mill or some shit.

DAAAAMn.


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2021)

Soon:


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2021)

91k


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2021)

slight dip to 89,890. ~_~


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2021)

91,504


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2021)

It's chilling at 90.4k range


----------



## Aries (Apr 20, 2021)

Late but thank you guys i appreciate it

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2021)

111k + range now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2021)

LETS GET A MILLY BB


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2021)

10k to 100k in 13 days


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2021)

YOU BUY GUYS I NEED A MILLY



OH YEAH I PROMISED A DANCE VIDEO IN CELEBRATION OF 100k

Oh oh


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2021)

100k to MILLION CHALLENGE NEXT.


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2021)

"Ish so good"


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2021)

Treat life like a game and win.


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2021)

My father is livid I didn't invest 2k for him when he first asked. (right when it came out)

Haha I'm a little more careful with other people's money.

his 2k would have been 200k if we could go back and do that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kue (Apr 20, 2021)

I am trying to see if I can throw in some money.

I need to verify my identity first for some of my accounts, not sure how long it will take.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2021)

Kue said:


> I am trying to see if I can throw in some money.
> 
> I need to verify my identity first for some of my accounts, not sure how long it will take.


They verify fast just careful with binance anything you drop in you have to wait 10 days to withdraw.

So buying through trust wallet and simplex is better.


----------



## Kue (Apr 20, 2021)

RemChu said:


> They verify fast just careful with binance anything you drop in you have to wait 10 days to withdraw.
> 
> So buying through trust wallet and simplex is better.



Is it possible to just buy BNB from the Trust wallet to eventually get Safemoon, or is it necessary to get it from crypto/binance/kucoin?


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2021)

Kue said:


> Is it possible to just buy BNB from the Trust wallet to eventually get Safemoon, or is it necessary to get it from crypto/binance/kucoin?


Yes faster method is to just buy it on trust wallet. Pretty sure they will make you wait 10 days to withdraw any bnb or funds if you deposit it in a binance account. I would not do that.

u just need the binance account when u exit so u can convert bnb to usd and withdraw to ur bank,


----------



## Kue (Apr 20, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Yes faster method is to just buy it on trust wallet. Pretty sure they will make you wait 10 days to withdraw any bnb or funds if you deposit it in a binance account. I would not do that.
> 
> u just need the binance account when u exit so u can convert bnb to usd and withdraw to ur bank,



I tried getting it from trust wallet and Moon Pay doesn't have it listed.

Simplex is crashing on me.


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2021)

Kue said:


> I tried getting it from trust wallet and Moon Pay doesn't have it listed.
> 
> Simplex is crashing on me.


Maybe too much people using the service.

Try simplex website.


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2021)

and I bought like 7,5k BNB from Simplex myself week or 2 ago.


----------



## Kue (Apr 20, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Maybe too much people using the service.
> 
> Try simplex website.



Its transfer is not supported with my country's currency. It looks like I'll have to wait to swap on Kucoin.


----------



## Kue (Apr 20, 2021)

RemChu said:


> and I bought like 7,5k BNB from Simplex myself week or 2 ago.



I'm guessing USD to BNB is supported on Simplex?


----------



## Kue (Apr 20, 2021)

Finally went through on Trust Wallet.


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2021)

Kue said:


> I'm guessing USD to BNB is supported on Simplex?


Yes of course. :0

Buy the BNB smartchain

you are in the U.S right?


----------



## Natalija (Apr 20, 2021)

This became the investment thread

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kue (Apr 20, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Yes of course. :0
> 
> Buy the BNB smartchain
> 
> you are in the U.S right?



USD is not supported either.

Nope I'm Canadian.


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2021)

Kue said:


> USD is not supported either.
> 
> Nope I'm Canadian.


youtube how to buy Safemoon for canadians? ;0

what's canadian fiat listed as?





Also update:


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2021)

136k


----------



## Shrike (Apr 20, 2021)

RemChu said:


> 136k


Which crypto is jumping in value so wildly, the Safemoon thing?


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2021)

Shrike said:


> Which crypto is jumping in value so wildly, the Safemoon thing?


Bingo. 

Most searched crypto in the world atm too. 

Rest of my portfolio is actually down atm.


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2021)

@Kue could try buying it from whitebit or bitmart exchanges.


----------



## Kue (Apr 20, 2021)

I think I might be too late if it's trending world wide haha.


----------



## Kue (Apr 20, 2021)

I am going to buy some ETH and swap it over to BNB, that's how some Canadians are doing it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kue (Apr 20, 2021)

I am just using petty cash to see if I can get through the process of getting SafeMoon, but if I decide to add more money later on this is going to take a while.


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2021)

Kue said:


> I am just using petty cash to see if I can get through the process of getting SafeMoon, but if I decide to add more money later on this is going to take a while.


are either whitebit or bitmart canadian friendly?


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2021)

My dad who is friends with my boss at the job I work at.

He just called me a savant on the phone. 



I said "Did you just call me a savant?, Yeah I am!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2021)

Pretty sure everyone trying to buy in is going to cause 

A) BNB Shortage

B) Price of BNB to skyrocket.

C) Safemoon to skyrocket too


----------



## Kue (Apr 20, 2021)

Transferring to BNB now.


----------



## Kue (Apr 20, 2021)

Don't forget about taxes Remchu lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2021)

Kue said:


> Don't forget about taxes Remchu lol.


That is why we leave our money in stocks and coins or in offshore banks. But hmmmmmmmmmmm lol.

I need to buy a 2 family or something.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 20, 2021)

god  i would never recommend someone to go into crypto lol even if safemoon is mooning (i did own that but sold it a while back. There's also a lot of new coins like moonpirate and 100x that's following the same trend).

also pretty sure with binance, there's a 10 day wait to withdraw bnb no?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> god  i would never recommend someone to go into crypto lol even if safemoon is mooning (i did own that but sold it a while back. There's also a lot of new coins like moonpirate and 100x that's following the same trend).
> 
> also pretty sure with binance, there's a 10 day wait to withdraw bnb no?


Yes it's fucking terrible.
I said NOT to buy from them. Use third party provider.

and yeah I would not recommend this to the average retail investor. You have to be sharp and know what you're doing relatively speaking.
Old boomers trying to navigate this space is hilarious ~_~


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2021)

It's okay if ur planning to use that money in 10 days or waiting for a good project to go into. but yeah. 
the fucking withdraw wait 

It's to prevent scammers so whatever.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 20, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Yes it's fucking terrible.
> I said NOT to buy from them. Use third party provider.
> 
> and yeah I would not recommend this to the average retail investor. You have to be sharp and know what you're doing relatively speaking.
> Old boomers trying to navigate this space is hilarious ~_~


I got rug pulled once so after that i gave up on crypto. Luckily i only lost like 100 but my gains from exiting crypto is close to 10k. I'm not going back there again

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2021)

My dad who is close friends with the Boss at my work. Called me a savant. >.< 
Tfw when papa is proud. 




Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> god  i would never recommend someone to go into crypto lol even if safemoon is mooning *(i did own that but sold it a while back.* There's also a lot of new coins like moonpirate and 100x that's following the same trend).
> 
> also pretty sure with binance, there's a 10 day wait to withdraw bnb no?


Damn what date, how early were u in?



Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> I got rug pulled once so after that i gave up on crypto. Luckily i only lost like 100 but my gains from exiting crypto is close to 10k. I'm not going back there again


I'm sorry to hear that friend.

Ooof do you remember the coin name?

Damn super risky space the alt shit. ~_~


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 20, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Damn what date, how early were u in?


first few days of it, i think. It was in march 12th when the discord was raving about it  
i put in 500 and it mooned like crazy but i pulled out when i saw another reddit thread of how it was the same team from safestar so I cashed out.


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> first few days of it, i think. It was in march 12th when the discord was raving about it
> i put in 500 and it mooned like crazy but i pulled out when i saw another reddit thread of how it was the same team from safestar so I cashed out.


Is it really the same team as safe star?

I don't think that's true, I would have seen it plastered around more. I thought safe star came after them.
SafeMoon, safestar, safemars, safe galaxy.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 20, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Is it really the same team as safe star?
> 
> I don't think that's true, I would have seen it plastered around more. I thought safe star came after them.
> SafeMoon, safestar, safemars, safe galaxy.


mm i dont know if its true or not, i just remember reading a post outlining it and I went through the evidence but the point stands is that the developer is unknown and i didn't wanna risk it so i cashed out.

safemars and safegalaxy came after them


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2021)

Literally me


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> mm i dont know if its true or not, i just remember reading a post outlining it and I went through the evidence but the point stands is that the developer is unknown and i didn't wanna risk it so i cashed out.
> 
> safemars and safegalaxy came after them


Safemoon's team is public kinda we know their names and faces. They do amas too and interact with the community. The others are clones that use the same uh github file code mumbo jumbo for their coins but with different % for the taxation.

Safemoon is supposedly the first "safe" coin with the tax trend.  Who knows maybe they are anon running some of the others.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 20, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Safemoon's team is public kinda we know their names and faces. They do amas too and interact with the community. The others are clones that use the same uh github file code mumbo jumbo for their coins but with different % for the taxation.


developer is still unknown from what I remember. 

Their other team is based a lot on marketing which works out for them. 

I'm not saying to not invest in them but there's a reason why i pulled out. Like with other crypto, everything is at a risk. I still made a profit and I don't regret it tbh

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2021)

*Wow Safemoon is at 800k holders. *


Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> developer is still unknown from what I remember.
> 
> Their other team is based a lot on marketing which works out for them.
> 
> I'm not saying to not invest in them but there's a reason why i pulled out. Like with other crypto, everything is at a risk. I still made a profit and I don't regret it tbh


I live for risks. I LOVE IT.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 20, 2021)

There are so many shitcoins out there though  i made a 20x in a day. Fun times

but i dont want the stress anymore


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> There are so many shitcoins out there though  i made a 20x in a day. Fun times
> 
> but i dont want the stress anymore


Ah you felt stressed?

I had zero worries :x  I grew a thick skin. Barely flinch if I see red now.


----------



## Kue (Apr 20, 2021)

All my transaction fees are paid off now lol.


----------



## Kue (Apr 20, 2021)

What are your thoughts on Moon Token @RemChu


----------



## Kue (Apr 20, 2021)

I threw in around 500 bucks and I'm about to hit 1k.  

I'm looking to throw in some change on Dogecoin and Moon Token but I'm not 100% sure yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kue (Apr 20, 2021)

Okay back on topic.

I'm close to having 15 for IEVII, so I call dibs on hosting after Nitty's game.

Please don't host after Nitty's game.


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2021)

Well guys thought my luck was looking up. Just had to rush my grandma to the hospital. Luckily we live right near one.

Crazy life.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2021)

Kue said:


> What are your thoughts on Moon Token @RemChu


I'm not really in a research mode right now, obviously.

But go to their website. Read their white paper. Look around the site. See if the devs are anon or public. Watch some videos on YouTube fpr 2nd opinion too. Google search them to see what others are saying.

Ugh.

I'll be back later. ~.~  if its another moon space name kinda hacky and copy cat I would avoid posers. But hey guess that's a thing in this space.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kue (Apr 22, 2021)

Moon Token gave me returns, but I just put in beer money in it.

You should check out Bonfire though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 22, 2021)

Kue said:


> Moon Token gave me returns, but I just put in beer money in it.
> 
> You should check out Bonfire though.


hope you didnt put too much into safemoon considering it kinda crashed from the top. If you bought early you might be up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kue (Apr 22, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> hope you didnt put too much into safemoon considering it kinda crashed from the top. If you bought early you might be up



I wish I waited a day and bought while the slandering and the AMA happened, but I'll be holding.

It just means I'll have to wait for a long time to see some profit. I made some of that money back with Etherium and Bonfire though.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 22, 2021)

Kue said:


> I wish I waited a day and bought while the slandering and the AMA happened, but I'll be holding.
> 
> It just means I'll have to wait for a long time to see some profit. I made some of that money back with Etherium and Bonfire though.


yeah safemoon was too high up, it was hard to get an entry point

I was in bonfire since day 1 though, hopefully it doesn't crash too hard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 22, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> yeah safemoon was too high up, it was hard to get an entry point
> 
> I was in bonfire since day 1 though, hopefully it doesn't crash too hard


the whole crypto discussion made me go back into it  

I thought I was out but I get pulled back in.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Melkor (Apr 22, 2021)

@Aries,I think you could redo the Full Metal Alchemist game more easily than the DBZ One Piece one, because the FMA one ended before most roles were revealed.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Apr 22, 2021)

w8 why am i thread banned now LOL
unban me ahhaha @Iwandesu

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Apr 22, 2021)

i still cant post btw @Iwandesu


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 22, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i still cant post btw @Iwandesu

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Apr 22, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


>


i dont think u unbanned me from the game thread rofl


----------



## Magic (Apr 22, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> hope you didnt put too much into safemoon considering it kinda crashed from the top. If you bought early you might be up


It always does that though. It's people taking profit or whales.

Im still way up my investment.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 22, 2021)

RemChu said:


> It always does that though. It's people taking profit or whales.
> 
> Im still way up my investment.


i just mean its better to buy at dip

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Kue (Apr 23, 2021)

Of course everything crashes.  

I'll be seeing you next year Remchu.


----------



## Kue (Apr 23, 2021)

Remchu you sure you can't play in IEVII? I only need 3 more people, I'm planning to start after Nitty's game.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 23, 2021)

lol ofc i go back into and crypto and it crashes. Back out i go


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 23, 2021)

it'll prob go back up again, its actually not that big of a crash compare to 2017 + its the weekend

but im outtie  it was a good reminder

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kue (Apr 23, 2021)

I am trying not to check my wallet anymore, just leave it for a month and come back.


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> it'll prob go back up again, its actually not that big of a crash compare to 2017 + its the weekend
> 
> but im outtie  it was a good reminder


This similar thing happened like 2 weeks ago. But the fud was over a rumor. ~.~


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 23, 2021)

RemChu said:


> This similar thing happened like 2 weeks ago. But the fud was over a rumor. ~.~


usually happens on a weekend funny enough


----------



## Aries (Apr 23, 2021)

Lord Melkor said:


> @Aries,I think you could redo the Full Metal Alchemist game more easily than the DBZ One Piece one, because the FMA one ended before most roles were revealed.



That game might have to be tried again later this year as soon as i can get internet in Mexico. I didn't redo it mostly because hayumi and natalija didnt want to play again. It just wasnt possible to use the set up without the 30 players. 

Cross epoch was a old game, i tweak some things but they were minor in comparison to fma where i reworked the roles from ground up. Considering how hectic my schedule is atm i think i probably should have waited to do the fma game.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Apr 23, 2021)

Aries said:


> That game might have to be tried again later this year as soon as i can get internet in Mexico. I didn't redo it mostly because hayumi and natalija didnt want to play again. It just wasnt possible to use the set up without the 30 players.
> 
> Cross epoch was a old game, i tweak some things but they were minor in comparison to fma where i reworked the roles from ground up. Considering how hectic my schedule is atm i think i probably should have waited to do the fma game.


Definitely redo the game when you can and are ready.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> usually happens on a weekend funny enough


I noticed that too.


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2021)

Mortal Kombat movie really good. @Mickey Mouse @Aries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 23, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Mortal Kombat movie really good. @Mickey Mouse @Aries


I am glad to hear this. Trailers had me skeptical. I have Max so will check out.....maybe later on today.


----------



## Kue (Apr 23, 2021)

I only need 3 more, will start after Nitty's game:


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2021)

Kue said:


> Moon Token gave me returns, but I just put in beer money in it.
> 
> You should check out Bonfire though.


Can't find moon token on coin gecko.

Edit: found it on coinmarket cap.


----------



## Kue (Apr 23, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Can't find moon token on coin gecko.
> 
> Edit: found it on coinmarket cap.



Yea, I see it more of a pump and dump, but it might be dead after the crash lol.

Safemoon is going up though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2021)

Kue said:


> Yea, I see it more of a pump and dump, but it might be dead after the crash lol.
> 
> Safemoon is going up though.


Bonfire just safemoon with a diff name? Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kue (Apr 23, 2021)

I think it'll be the next FOMO buy (I am not a financial advisor lol).

I thought maybe it would be over but Safemoon is coming back now.


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2021)

Kue said:


> I think it'll be the next FOMO buy (I am not a financial advisor lol).
> 
> I thought maybe it would be over but Safemoon is coming back now.



 It's stable. Just remember to take profits. It's following its pattern.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2021)

Community rallies and will send it past previous ath. Whales and others sell. Big dip. People buy the dips it goes up. 

It then stablizes at like a median but above where you bought in hopefully.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2021)

I want to get in on this bonfire shit. 

:Y

Maybe put in 50k


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2021)

Too bullish? 20k?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 23, 2021)

RemChu said:


> I want to get in on this bonfire shit.
> 
> :Y
> 
> Maybe put in 50k


hoping the developers or team get doxxed. still unknown.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 23, 2021)

theyre basically riding the hype of safemoon tho so idk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 23, 2021)

im not gonna give advice on bonfire or any other shitcoins


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> hoping the developers or team get doxxed. still unknown.


For real I'm in the telegram. It's insanity. 
"Our top holder will pay for the whitbit listing thanks for the support from the community"

What the fuck ~_~ just reveal urself.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 23, 2021)

@RemChu  Modtal Kombat was above average. I hope to see them build off of this. Some things they could have done better. New Character did not detract which was a plus. 7/10 I will watch sequel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kue (Apr 24, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Too bullish? 20k?



I think it depends if the development team comes out and they develop the rest of their plans for the year.

It might just be a week thing.


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2021)

Kue said:


> I think it depends if the development team comes out and they develop the rest of their plans for the year.
> 
> It might just be a week thing.


Mariobros?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2021)

Should start our own coin.

Mafia coin.

Devs are anon.
Town (Holders) makes the devs rich.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2021)

Playing mafia on nf rewards you with more of the token if you win. 100,000,000.

Or make a new site dedicated to our brand of mafia and this little economic thing.


Maybe an app to bet on games and players.

Who will be MVP?


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2021)

Imagine the level of play people would put out if you can make money doing it.

Also reward Hosts with mafia coin.


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2021)

Santí said:


> Fuck Crypto.


I just minted a Santi coin! 

 BUY BUY BUY


----------



## Kue (Apr 24, 2021)

I think the Mafia coin might be a good idea, but I would try it in a bigger mafia community than this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kue (Apr 24, 2021)

I can't see the dev team playing mafia anymore though.

Imagine someone trying to angle shoot you with your Linked In profile.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2021)

Kue said:


> I can't see the dev team playing mafia anymore though.
> 
> Imagine someone trying to angle shoot you with your Linked In profile.


Dev team would be too busy banging supermodels for that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 24, 2021)

Eh......the stuff that bothered me in the movie is still sticking to me and I give the original an 8/10. So I am gonna lower MK2021 to a 6/10 @RemChu 

Still will see a sequel


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Eh......the stuff that bothered me in the movie is still sticking to me and I give the original an 8/10. So I am gonna lower MK2021 to a 6/10 @RemChu
> 
> Still will see a sequel

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 24, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Imagine the level of play people would put out if you can make money doing it.
> 
> Also reward Hosts with mafia coin.


There are sites like Liar's Game where if you "win" their seasons you earn money. At least that's what I have heard haven't checked it out myself.


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2021)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> There are sites like Liar's Game where if you "win" their seasons you earn money. At least that's what I have heard haven't checked it out myself.


I will lift you all out of poverty with mafia and science.


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2021)

Looks very promising.


----------



## Kue (Apr 25, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Looks very promising.



Crap, I was looking at that yesterday.


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2021)

Kue said:


> Crap, I was looking at that yesterday.


Going to take some of my profits and make a bunch of fucking nfts. 
I'm going to be so wealthy.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2021)

why don't we have get out rating here
can we get it


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2021)

who are the current section daddies


----------



## Shrike (Apr 26, 2021)

@RemChu please remove those??? That you have as your user title because it kills the pages on mobile. Thanks bro


----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2021)

Shrike said:


> @RemChu please remove those??? That you have as your user title because it kills the pages on mobile. Thanks bro

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Hero (Apr 26, 2021)

we need a member list


----------



## Hero (Apr 26, 2021)

@Cypher Sign up for 2Iconic 

Also how do we send mass PMs to more than 25 ppl...


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 26, 2021)

@Aries I apologize to you bro for requesting out your game but I just refuse to put up with the decline in this community. Lmao I deadass got lynched just off a player saying “hey, let’s vote ish. I got voted  for challenging his poor logic, dude straight up lied and I provide quotes to show it and no one cared. He simply says let’s do this and peeps tag along.

Im not even mad at jackass but pissed at how easily people in these games just go along with sht someone says. When I first joined this shit didn’t run like that or it wasn’t as common, now all it takes is a word of mouth and lazy ass players.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 26, 2021)

Ishmael said:


> @Aries I apologize to you bro for requesting out your game but I just refuse to put up with the decline in this community. Lmao I deadass got lynched just off a player saying “hey, let’s vote ish. I got voted  for challenging his poor logic, dude straight up lied and I provide quotes to show it and no one cared. He simply says let’s do this and peeps tag along.
> 
> Im not even mad at jackass but pissed at how easily people in these games just go along with sht someone says. When I first joined this shit didn’t run like that or it wasn’t as common, now all it takes is a word of mouth and lazy ass players.


If this all happened in an Aries game then I don't get where the surprise comes from. His games have lower standards, and draw in meme players that don't play in most of our other games.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kue (Apr 26, 2021)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> If this all happened in an Aries game then I don't get where the surprise comes from. His games have lower standards, and draw in meme players that don't play in most of our other games.


----------



## Kue (Apr 26, 2021)

By the way, I'm hosting mine when Nitty's, if WPK is going to try to host then as well we'll need to alternate phases.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 26, 2021)

Kue said:


> By the way, I'm hosting mine when Nitty's, if WPK is going to try to host then as well we'll need to alternate phases.


The Champs practice game if filled can start after your game unless that conflicts heavily with any of my player lists schedules. My game will likely have 36/12 phases, but if it's to be run alongside yours I'll make it 24/24 to alternate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2021)

I lucked out. Was debating putting 30k into Nft art finance, it took a nose dive today. Good thing I didn't sell and relocate funds into it.

Bonfire is doing well, seems to be stable in it's up and downs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2021)

LOL

@Kvothe Kingkiller 
@Kue


----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2021)

Tacocat  

(what the fuck at this name lol)  yikes


----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2021)

Lol this dude in the safemoon discord I always see just donated to Ice. I @ him in the discord. LOL


----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2021)

LOL coin called cum rocket

Can't stop laughiing.

"cum rocket is done, it's done? "

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 26, 2021)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> If this all happened in an Aries game then I don't get where the surprise comes from. His games have lower standards, and draw in meme players that don't play in most of our other games.


Bro man... I get it brings more “for the fun” players, because hell I joined for that and he’s been good to me as a host. But damn WPK these dudes really voted me alongside the liar who’s main reason for voting me was catching him in his lie and flawed logic.

Like... wtf??


----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2021)

Ishmael said:


> Bro man... I get it brings more “for the fun” players, because hell I joined for that and he’s been good to me as a host. But damn WPK these dudes really voted me alongside the liar who’s main reason for voting me was catching him in his lie and flawed logic.
> 
> Like... wtf??


----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2021)

Guy who was a mouth piece for bitconnect trying to shill his coin on this live stream. Funny af.


----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2021)

Hahaha this is too funny. Guy is aggressive as fuck.

I got work in the morning im out.


----------



## Kue (Apr 27, 2021)

I'm dying @ SafeJesus

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kue (Apr 27, 2021)

How about we make a hype coin called "Doge and Bonfire Safe on the Moon and Mars"

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Flower (Apr 27, 2021)

Hero said:


> @Cypher Sign up for 2Iconic
> 
> Also how do we send mass PMs to more than 25 ppl...


Sign me up.


----------



## Magic (Apr 27, 2021)

Kue said:


> How about we make a hype coin called "Doge and Bonfire Safe on the Moon and Mars"



DogcatElonrocketLamboGalaxy coin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Apr 29, 2021)

risitas passed away yesterday  

spreading word of this fallen legend

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kue (Apr 29, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> risitas passed away yesterday
> 
> spreading word of this fallen legend



Aw man.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 30, 2021)

I just need to let the people know how guinea pigs jump because I am confident you are not aware of this


thank you for your attention

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2021)

Just launched today


kinda sketch website , bare bones

also fair safe

*[I am not a financial advisor]*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2021)

Dev is doxxed for fairsafe but like just 1 dude name and lol. 
Google searched it's like he's a nobody could be a fake name lol.


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2021)

Fuck this shit.
Need to make my own coin. Token


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2021)

A token called chester with that mascot, I would expect it to be a rug pull  

-_- Why did I link it?


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2021)

Welp that's enough nf for one day. 
Later people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2021)

So "cum rocket" Started april 21st. It's actually doing really well.


----------



## Kue (May 1, 2021)

RemChu said:


> So "cum rocket" Started april 21st. It's actually doing really well.



Not too far off from a dollar. If I invest anything new it won't be hype coins anymore.

Not sure if Cummies is one, it just sounds like one.  Did 0 research on it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2021)

Kue said:


> Not too far off from a dollar. If I invest anything new it won't be hype coins anymore.
> 
> Not sure if Cummies is one, it just sounds like one.  Did 0 research on it.


It's going to be used for like an adult cam site and porn NFTS  

Hahaha. Vice money.

Found a token that has good presentation and a nice name.

Comfy


----------



## Kue (May 1, 2021)

Wow, this started as a hype coin and it got past safemoon way faster.

That sucks that I missed out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2021)

Damn it all this good shit started the 21st.

I want in day 1 for a huge pump. :I


----------



## Kue (May 1, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Damn it all this good shit started the 21st.
> 
> I want in day 1 for a huge pump. :I



That requires research and work, things I don't want to do right now.  

I do want to take a weekend to look at new start-ups, but not this weekend.


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2021)

Kue said:


> That requires research and work, things I don't want to do right now.
> 
> I do want to take a weekend to look at new start-ups, but not this weekend.


Where should I look to find projects before they are listed on coin gecko?
Because even then it's kinda too late ish. If you know what I mean.
But on name and presentation alone you can tell which ones will be successful kind of.

The rushed ones with copy cat names tend to just burn out quickly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2021)

@Kue do you want a CreamPye?



> To disrupt the present-day decentralized marketplace, the team behind CreamPYE pushing its bar with the token, PYE. CreamPYE is available on PancakeSwap exchange for a purchase. At the moment, there are over 5,000 holders of the token and increasing rapidly after being released only sixteen days ago.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kue (May 1, 2021)

Maybe another day.


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2021)

Another april 21st project the Pye token. Massive gains.


 fomo increasing.


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2021)

That day april 21st lots of good shit happened. Damn.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2021)

Pretty sure this one could go viral easily.


----------



## Catamount (May 1, 2021)

RemChu said:


> That day april 21st lots of good shit happened. Damn.


idk man


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2021)

Catamount said:


> idk man


My father's birthday.


----------



## Kue (May 1, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Pretty sure this one could go viral easily.



I might go for that one actually.


----------



## Catamount (May 1, 2021)

RemChu said:


> My father's birthday.


ok that improves it


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2021)

if I could travel back in time and sell on that day and reinvest in these little projects, comfy and cum rocket.

Wew lad big money.

even sell and rebuy on safemoon would be sitting on a mountain of cash right now. ~_~


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2021)

Catamount said:


> ok that improves it


Still some bad luck I had to rush my grandma to the hospital that Wednesday. =[

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (May 1, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Still some bad luck I had to rush my grandma to the hospital that Wednesday. =[


It's okay, you are very lucky that hospital is working and able to accept her. So it turned out to be not the worst scenario.


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2021)

Catamount said:


> It's okay, you are very lucky that hospital is working and able to accept her. So it turned out to be not the worst scenario.


We live down the street from one. So yeah. Buuuuut ugh I was so wrapped up in this trading stuff, I should have noticed she was off before that day.

She came back home today. Still weak and stuff. They will still have to run tests on her.

First thing she said when I came home to see her was "Oh you're here? You're so beautiful!" And touched my face. ~_~

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (May 1, 2021)

RemChu said:


> We live down the street from one. So yeah. Buuuuut ugh I was so wrapped up in this trading stuff, I should have noticed she was off before that day.
> 
> She came back home today. Still weak and stuff. They will still have to run tests on her.
> 
> First thing she said when I came home to see her was "Oh you're here? You're so beautiful!" And touched my face. ~_~


Man, let me tell you, not everyone is lucky to get to the hospital today. And even if they get there, not everyone is lucky enough to be accepted there.
And definitely, not everyone is lucky to come out of there with nothing extra these days.
So it turned out good for her in the end. Not going through an hour and a half of waiting for a car and then an hour and a half in traffic jam, not being turned down in the hospital because no free places and losing time looking for a next one.
It's gonna be fine since you got into the luckier crowd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 2, 2021)

Should I hound WG ?


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 2, 2021)

The die god has spoken. Though I would join as AM there because the URL has [Blocked Domain] or perhaps neverdata

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2021)

and my friend shared this token with me.
Lottery system haha

Really good spike from like 2 dollars to 9. 2.7k holders low market cap.


----------



## Flower (May 2, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> Should I hound WG ?


Join !


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 2, 2021)

Cypher said:


> Join !


die rolls said no.


----------



## Flower (May 2, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> die rolls said no.


1 yes
2 no .


----------



## Flower (May 2, 2021)

Then not I guess.


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 2, 2021)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (May 3, 2021)

@Kue can I add you on discord? In case you dissapear from here for years at a time again.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Magic (May 3, 2021)

I took a day off work.

The day FLEW BY. Yet when at work, it can be such a slow crawl. Imagine working a 9-5. Fuck that. 

Well I mean to say imagine working for other people. 

Time, time time time time.....


----------



## Kue (May 3, 2021)

RemChu said:


> I took a day off work.
> 
> The day FLEW BY. Yet when at work, it can be such a slow crawl. Imagine working a 9-5. Fuck that.
> 
> ...



Omg I did the same thing lmao, and I essentially do a 9 to 5.


----------



## Magic (May 3, 2021)

Kue said:


> Omg I did the same thing lmao, and I essentially do a 9 to 5.


We are in sync.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (May 3, 2021)

Does anyone want to take over the Scheduling thread? I'm not up to maintaining it anymore.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 3, 2021)

RemChu said:


> So "cum rocket" Started april 21st. It's actually doing really well.


i think the only thing ill stick to is ethereum lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 3, 2021)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> Does anyone want to take over the Scheduling thread? I'm not up to maintaining it anymore.


I can, I suppose. doesnt seem like its a lot of work


----------



## Magic (May 3, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> i think the only thing ill stick to is ethereum lmao


BNB is good.

Bread and butter.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 3, 2021)

RemChu said:


> BNB is good.
> 
> Bread and butter.


i have bnb too but i do not care for it as much


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 3, 2021)

eth, bnb, enj are sitting pretty while I dont touch it until next year or so


----------



## Magic (May 3, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> i have bnb too but i do not care for it as much


Do you think Ada will be a Ethereum killer or it's all bs?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 3, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Do you think Ada will be a Ethereum killer or it's all bs?


it can if it wants to be. too bad their development team is slow as a snails pace. 

its a race honestly. if eth releases 2.0 before ada can do anything, then ADA need a lot of work to catch up.


----------



## Magic (May 3, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> it can if it wants to be. too bad their development team is slow as a snails pace.
> 
> its a race honestly. if eth releases 2.0 before ada can do anything, then ADA need a lot of work to catch up.


I doubt they'll do anything before the bull run ends. :/ I don't get the hype tbh.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 3, 2021)

RemChu said:


> I doubt they'll do anything before the bull run ends. :/ I don't get the hype tbh.


i kinda get it but at the same time meh. you know its like when they promise you a flying car and you get so hyped for it you buy into it but then they just tell you give us some time over and over again.

they have the capability but I rly doubt they'll kill ethereum. too many depend on ethereum.


----------



## Legend (May 5, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Kue (May 5, 2021)

Shit, you're still around?


----------



## Legend (May 5, 2021)

Kue said:


> Shit, you're still around?


Ive risen from the dead

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kue (May 5, 2021)

Legend said:


> Ive risen from the dead



Nice, welcome back.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 5, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Legend (May 5, 2021)

Kue said:


> Nice, welcome back.


Ill be lurking around.
You'll never be rid of me, my old friend/punching bag.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 5, 2021)

holy fuck, i havent seen you in a while


----------



## Legend (May 5, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> holy fuck, i havent seen you in a while


Ive been lurking in the shadows


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 5, 2021)

@Kue  When does your phase end?


----------



## Kue (May 5, 2021)

8pm EST


----------



## Magic (May 6, 2021)

Dude how ya been?


----------



## Legend (May 6, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Dude how ya been?


Ive been living, mom passed, moved cross country, quit my new job, searching for a new one got fully vaccinated.

How are ya?

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Didi (May 6, 2021)

Legend said:


> mom passed



Damn dude, my condolences

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (May 6, 2021)

Didi said:


> Damn dude, my condolences


Thanks Bro


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2021)

Legend said:


> Ive been living, mom passed, moved cross country, quit my new job, searching for a new one got fully vaccinated.
> 
> How are ya?



I'm fine bro. 

Wishing you strength on your new journey bro, get that job get that paper.

 Rip Mama legend.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (May 7, 2021)

RemChu said:


> I'm fine bro.
> 
> Wishing you strength on your new journey bro, get that job get that paper.
> 
> Rip Mama legend.


Thanks Remmy I appreciate it very much

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 7, 2021)

Good luck @Legend  . My condolences to your loss. I hope you are able to find your way in life while dealing with your loss.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 7, 2021)

Happy Birthday @familyparka

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2021)

Still doing culinary? @Legend


----------



## Legend (May 7, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Good luck @Legend  . My condolences to your loss. I hope you are able to find your way in life while dealing with your loss.


Thanks Buddy Appreciate it.


RemChu said:


> Still doing culinary? @Legend


Kinda Sorta, I have my degree in it, My last 2 jobs were culinary related (Chef at Whole Foods, Production Lead at a Ice Cream Company) But its no longer a priority for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2021)

Legend said:


> Thanks Buddy Appreciate it.
> 
> Kinda Sorta, I have my degree in it, My last 2 jobs were culinary related (Chef at Whole Foods, Production Lead at a Ice Cream Company) But its no longer a priority for me.



Sounds interesting especially the last one.


----------



## Legend (May 7, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Sounds interesting especially the last one.


It was the job i moved to Texas for back in January. Its a small regional Ice Cream Brand that is in the process of growing and expanding their outreach. They already do e-commerce around the country tho. They focus on local ingredients and flavors.


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2021)

Legend said:


> It was the job i moved to Texas for back in January. Its a small regional Ice Cream Brand that is in the process of growing and expanding their outreach. They already do e-commerce around the country tho. They focus on local ingredients and flavors.


did you get to taste test?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (May 7, 2021)

RemChu said:


> did you get to taste test?


Yes actually, we tasted them as they are made. We had a weekly tasting every Wednesday and watched that vid once lol. We could actually take home 2/3 pints per week.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2021)

Legend said:


> Yes actually, we tasted them as they are made. We had a weekly tasting every Wednesday and watched that vid once lol. We could actually take home 2/3 pints per week.


That's actually awesome. 

I would gain so much weight though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (May 7, 2021)

RemChu said:


> That's actually awesome.
> 
> I would gain so much weight though.


Im not big on sweets so it was a good deal for me lol

The Company:


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2021)

Legend said:


> Im not big on sweets so it was a good deal for me lol
> 
> The Company:


Nice design for the website, like the cow illustration too. ;0

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## familyparka (May 7, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @familyparka


OMG Thank you so much!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 7, 2021)

familyparka said:


> OMG Thank you so much!


happy birthday!


----------



## familyparka (May 7, 2021)

Thank you so much scum bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (May 9, 2021)

@familyparka Happy belated birthday! Sorry I missed it. We're all very happy to have you back here on NF.

@Legend sorry for your loss, friend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Legend (May 9, 2021)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> @familyparka Happy belated birthday! Sorry I missed it. We're all very happy to have you back here on NF.
> 
> @Legend sorry for your loss, friend.


Thanks

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Magic (May 13, 2021)

Do you think he will kill the project entirely and sell the remaining 40% tokens he owns?


Solid dip to buy in.. But uh like double edged sword here


----------



## Magic (May 13, 2021)

Also fuck u elon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kue (May 13, 2021)

The only thing I don't like about the crypto space is the worshipping of Elon Musk, I find it pretty cringey lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Magic (May 13, 2021)

Kue said:


> The only thing I don't like about the crypto space is the worshipping of Elon Musk, I find it pretty cringey lol.


It's disgusting. We are suppose to be independent yet the market bends to one man's whims.

Beyond idiotic.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (May 13, 2021)

Took the day off work. Going to buy some Shib Inu coin.


----------



## Magic (May 13, 2021)

NEED DAT PAPER DAT MONEY


----------



## Shizune (May 14, 2021)

@Hero @Hayumi ARE Y’ALL STREAMING BEAM ME UP SCOTTY


----------



## Shizune (May 14, 2021)

_It’s Nicki M!
Such a pretty gem!
@Santí wanna be around me, but I do not fuck with him!_


----------



## Hero (May 14, 2021)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> @Hero @Hayumi ARE Y’ALL STREAMING BEAM ME UP SCOTTY


DUH

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Hayumi (May 14, 2021)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> @Hero @Hayumi ARE Y’ALL STREAMING BEAM ME UP SCOTTY


YAS BIATCHHH. QUEEN NICKI


----------



## Shizune (May 15, 2021)

Beam Me Up Scotty is _so _good. Her best project of all time


----------



## Shizune (May 15, 2021)

The only project by a female rapper that even comes _close _to BMUS is La Bella Mafia by Kim, and it’s still not quite there


----------



## Kingslayer (May 18, 2021)

Legend said:


> Ive been living, mom passed, moved cross country, quit my new job, searching for a new one got fully vaccinated.
> 
> How are ya?


Sorry to hear . I probably played only game with you. I can tell you are one of the chill dude after my brief interaction. Sorry about your mum I hope things sorts and it takes time to heal.

Hope you get the new job things will get better trust me.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (May 18, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Sorry to hear . I probably played only game with you. I can tell you are one of the chill dude after my brief interaction. Sorry about your mum I hope things sorts and it takes time to heal.
> 
> Hope you get the new job things will get better trust me.


Thank you for the well wishes my friend

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kue (May 20, 2021)

Miura passed away and I'm devastated.

I am not sure what to do.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Shrike (May 20, 2021)

Kue said:


> Miura passed away and I'm devastated.
> 
> I am not sure what to do.



WHAT

AAAAAAAA


AAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Shrike (May 20, 2021)

Hit me way way more than I would ever expect.


----------



## Kue (May 20, 2021)

I've been letting it out for the past hour or so haha

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kingslayer (May 20, 2021)

Kue said:


> Miura passed away and I'm devastated.
> 
> I am not sure what to do.


Sorry to hear about his passing.


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 25, 2021)

Kue said:


> Miura passed away and I'm devastated.
> 
> I am not sure what to do


Struggle, endure, contend


----------



## Magic (May 26, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Lord Melkor (May 31, 2021)

Kue said:


> Miura passed away and I'm devastated.
> 
> I am not sure what to do.



Maybe make a Berserk themed mafia game?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kue (May 31, 2021)

Lord Melkor said:


> Maybe make a Berserk themed mafia game?



I wanted to host one for years because there has yet to be one on this forum the last time I checked.

Might just be my bad searching skills though.


----------



## Shrike (May 31, 2021)

Kue said:


> I wanted to host one for years because there has yet to be one on this forum the last time I checked.
> 
> Might just be my bad searching skills though.


Do it do it now


----------



## Magic (May 31, 2021)

Kue said:


> I wanted to host one for years because there has yet to be one on this forum the last time I checked.
> 
> Might just be my bad searching skills though.


Pretty sure there hasn't been one.
Lots of other stuff, anime, wow. 

Never Berserk. Too Darku

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (May 31, 2021)

If you’re planning any games, you may want to host them before September. I have... plans. Plans of a rather grand scale..

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shizune (Jun 1, 2021)

@Kue You might be flattered to know that I bookmarked your internet era games for ease of reference. I'm working on a few games of my own and your games are a great inspiration.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Magic (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Platinum (Jun 6, 2021)

Having fun reading/watching a few things on my list for a while now due to people submitting favs roles.

And LMFAO @ the new forum name. Jesus, Mbxx.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hidden (Jun 6, 2021)

Platinum said:


> Having fun reading/watching a few things on my list for a while now due to people submitting favs roles.
> 
> And LMFAO @ the new forum name. Jesus, Mbxx.


We're all fans here


----------



## Platinum (Jun 6, 2021)

Sounds like some fake website that would be on The Big Bang Theory or some shit.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Natalija (Jun 7, 2021)

I used the word “optimal” in a paper I’m writing, I guess I should thank @Iwandesu 

How’s your thesis, have you graduated?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Jun 7, 2021)

I am mafia starved even though I have no room to breathe from shit to do. I guess I really came to love this.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Natalija (Jun 7, 2021)

Shrike said:


> I am mafia starved even though I have no room to breathe from shit to do. I guess I really came to love this.


Same, but it's dead here  

Although @Drago promised a mini surprise game

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Catamount (Jun 7, 2021)

Platinum said:


> And LMFAO @ the new forum name. Jesus, Mbxx


- So what forum are you playing mafia on?
- Uhm... it's fanverse...
- Is it hentai mafia or something?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Laix (Jun 8, 2021)

what in the fuck is a fanverse


----------



## Catamount (Jun 8, 2021)

Laix said:


> what in the fuck is a fanverse


A perfect world where everyone blows


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 9, 2021)

Natalija said:


> I used the word “optimal” in a paper I’m writing, I guess I should thank @Iwandesu
> 
> How’s your thesis, have you graduated?


Lol
Pretty much finished thanks for asking 
Graduation should come soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shizune (Jun 11, 2021)

Natalija said:


> Same, but it's dead here
> 
> Although @Drago promised a mini surprise game



I'm planning something big, but waiting until after Favorites to announce it. Something _very _big.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Shizune (Jun 11, 2021)

For all the bitching and moaning I do about some of the people here, this website truly is a wonderful platform for mafia, and I'm about to push it to its absolute limits.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Natalija (Jun 11, 2021)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> I'm planning something big, but waiting until after Favorites to announce it. Something _very _big.


Sounds good!


----------



## Magic (Jun 13, 2021)

Platinum said:


> Sounds like some fake website that would be on The Big Bang Theory or some shit.


Premier site to discuss Goku vs Superman battles.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jun 14, 2021)

lol. i died day 1. ha ha ha. I was too much for them.


----------



## Magic (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2021)

@Platinum 

Is Giannis the worst multi time MVP?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 16, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Platinum
> 
> Is Giannis the worst multi time MVP?



Probably .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 16, 2021)

hello everyone

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 20, 2021)

just passing through, looking to see if there's a date out there for when favorites is...I'm curious if it overlaps with my vacation in August


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2021)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> just passing through, looking to see if there's a date out there for when favorites is...I'm curious if it overlaps with my vacation in August



Mid-Late July is probably what it will end up being around barring any shenanigans. I've made good progress on my work, but i'm still doing research for a few roles. Currently reading like a 1000 page book for one of them, in fact .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shrike (Jun 21, 2021)

Platinum said:


> Mid-Late July is probably what it will end up being around barring any shenanigans. I've made good progress on my work, but i'm still doing research for a few roles. Currently reading like a 1000 page book for one of them, in fact .


----------



## Stelios (Jun 23, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Platinum
> 
> Is Giannis the worst multi time MVP?


What the fuck did you just fucking say about Giannis, you little bitch? I’ll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I’ve been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills. I am trained in gorilla warfare and I’m the top sniper in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words. You think you can get away with saying that shit for Giannis over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You’re fucking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and that’s just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little “clever” comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldn’t, you didn’t, and now you’re paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will drown in it. You’re fucking dead, kiddo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 23, 2021)

Stelios said:


> What the fuck did you just fucking say about Giannis, you little bitch? I’ll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I’ve been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills. I am trained in gorilla warfare and I’m the top sniper in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words. You think you can get away with saying that shit for Giannis over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You’re fucking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and that’s just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little “clever” comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldn’t, you didn’t, and now you’re paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will drown in it. You’re fucking dead, kiddo.


He still garbage.


----------



## Shizune (Jun 23, 2021)

Platinum said:


> Mid-Late July is probably what it will end up being around barring any shenanigans. I've made good progress on my work, but i'm still doing research for a few roles. Currently reading like a 1000 page book for one of them, in fact .



How much research did you put into my Wheel of Time submissions? I'm just curious.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 24, 2021)

Shizune said:


> How much research did you put into my Wheel of Time submissions? I'm just curious.



2-3 hour youtube video explanations and some wiki summary and tv tropes deep readings so far. Yours isn't finalized yet but i'm pretty happy with it. I've always wanted to read WoT, but 14 books isn't feasible for me to burn through in a month when I have everything else to work on. So far i've read 2 manga, watched two anime, watched a movie, watched half a season of a tv show, watched 3 hours of a lets play of a game I already played, but they released new content for that I had no idea about, and read now 400 pages of the aforementioned novel on my breaks at work for favorites research. I'm doing my best to be as creative as possible and not brush over anything, and I have just a few roles left where I need to research what the fuck they actually are.


----------



## Shizune (Jun 24, 2021)

Platinum said:


> 2-3 hour youtube video explanations and some wiki summary and tv tropes deep readings so far. Yours isn't finalized yet but i'm pretty happy with it. I've always wanted to read WoT, but 14 books isn't feasible for me to burn through in a month when I have everything else to work on. So far i've read 2 manga, watched two anime, watched a movie, watched half a season of a tv show, watched 3 hours of a lets play of a game I already played, but they released new content for that I had no idea about, and read now 400 pages of the aforementioned novel on my breaks at work for favorites research. I'm doing my best to be as creative as possible and not brush over anything, and I have just a few roles left where I need to research what the fuck they actually are.



I'm excited to see what you do, and which one of the two submissions you pick! I think Graendal is the obvious choice because she gets a little more "screen time" and she's more charismatic, but Mesaana may be a little better suited to a mafia game because she does more stuff with disguises and infiltration/sabotage. Either way, I think they're both strong/easy to work with submissions, and I hope you agree. I was very indecisive about whether I should submit Mesaana or another one of the Forsaken named Moghedien. 

The roles we leave for last are always hard to get through, because you get to this place of having already used most of your good ideas and just wanting to be done with it.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 25, 2021)

need 2-3 more for quick semi vanilla filler game


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 26, 2021)

I'm buying a sex doll then I'm printing out pictures of your avatars

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 27, 2021)

This section truly had its ending.

Last phase of Shinking ship.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 27, 2021)

Kingslayer said:


> This section truly had its ending.
> 
> Last phase of Shinking ship.


Says you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 27, 2021)

Hang on, this is the mafia section.  Yeah you could be right


----------



## Aries (Jun 27, 2021)

Kingslayer said:


> This section truly had its ending.
> 
> Last phase of Shinking ship.



It will be back by next dayphase. Favs will revive this section for the summer followed by it dying again and people making jokes of this dead section. Its the circle of life


----------



## Aries (Jun 27, 2021)

Bleach mafia roles are 95% done. I can try to revive this section with it but I don't want such a game to be overshadowed by favs so gonna wait till favs end to start it. I feel very good about the roles, its the ultimate tribute for bleach fans

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shizune (Jun 27, 2021)

This section isn’t dead. I’ve teased this a few times already, but I can officially tell you all that I’m working on a big mafia event for this section, and I’ve even procured staff/contest support for it. It will be the biggest events this section has ever seen. I’m waiting until after Favorites to officially announce what it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 28, 2021)

the mothafucking best in the game is back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 28, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> the mothafucking best in the game is back.


Welcome back. Dont get banned again.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 28, 2021)

Kingslayer said:


> Welcome back. Dont get banned again.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 28, 2021)

Welcome to Fanverse mafia.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 28, 2021)

Kingslayer said:


> Welcome to NF mafia.


we retconning that name change.


----------



## Shizune (Jun 29, 2021)

@Shrike I don’t know if I’m late to this, but congratulations on becoming a mod! What section do you mod?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Shrike (Jun 29, 2021)

Shizune said:


> @Shrike I don’t know if I’m late to this, but congratulations on becoming a mod! What section do you mod?


Janitor of The Alley, thanks. Social section needs a bit of something new soon I think, maybe including a mafia game


----------



## Shizune (Jun 29, 2021)

Shrike said:


> Janitor of The Alley, thanks. Social section needs a bit of something new soon I think, maybe including a mafia game



If you have access to the Conference room, then I think you can see the threads for the mafia event I'm planning, right? If you want, I could try and work an Alley game into it. It might be extra enticing for people since the contest mods are offering better rewards for this event.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Jun 29, 2021)

Shizune said:


> If you have access to the Conference room, then I think you can see the threads for the mafia event I'm planning, right? If you want, I could try and work an Alley game into it. It might be extra enticing for people since the contest mods are offering better rewards for this event.


I didn't want to peak into the thread, don't want spoilers, but yeah it would be awesome to do an Alley game when I set everything up!


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 29, 2021)

lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 1, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 1, 2021)

yo ningens we need like 2-3 players for this

lets goo


----------



## Platinum (Jul 3, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> we retconning that name change.



We gotta go back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hidden (Jul 3, 2021)

Enlarged versions of low-res reactions are sick

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hidden (Jul 3, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 3, 2021)

the fk r the mods doing with the reactions loool

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hidden (Jul 3, 2021)

Look at that absolutely cursed funny reaction

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 3, 2021)

Hidden said:


> Look at that absolutely cursed funny reaction


its like dead inside hahah


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 3, 2021)

reactions were fine last week why even change them lol

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 3, 2021)

I dunno why you guys act shocked. We got a dummy running the place and mods who slap their friends on the wrist. it's the norm of the place. lol


----------



## Natalija (Jul 3, 2021)

Hidden said:


> Enlarged versions of low-res reactions are sick


What the hell is this


----------



## Hidden (Jul 3, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> reactions were fine last week why even change them lol


tbh I wouldn't really care too much if the reactions were actually sharp

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 3, 2021)

lol go figure lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hidden (Jul 3, 2021)

I think it was better before but also it'd be whatever


----------



## Hidden (Jul 3, 2021)

Oh okay they're being actively changed right now and I somehow just caught it in the middle lmao

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 3, 2021)

literally mods rn

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shrike (Jul 3, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> literally mods rn


>modz

If only

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 3, 2021)

Mods in their forum:



why mbxx

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jul 3, 2021)

Its coming home


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 3, 2021)

Kingslayer said:


> Its coming home



lmao


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 3, 2021)

might need a sub for knight errant game if hero isnt playing

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 3, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> might need a sub for knight errant game if hero isnt playing


The fact people expect hero to be active is comedy lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 4, 2021)

why is mafiascum a blocked website now huh??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shizune (Jul 4, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> why is mafiascum a blocked website now huh??



Mbxx has gone too far this time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 5, 2021)

still need a sub lmao

 


anyone


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 5, 2021)

happy new avi day @Cooler  

u have made us proud

finally going super saiyan and using 23% of ur full power

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Cooler (Jul 5, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> happy new avi day @Cooler
> 
> u have made us proud
> 
> finally going super saiyan and using 23% of ur full power


 Aha thanks man. This one is a lot more epic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Natalija (Jul 5, 2021)

Cooler said:


> Aha thanks man. This one is a lot more epic.


Wow, it almost feels unnatural


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 5, 2021)

I am finna level up too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 5, 2021)

Cooler said:


> Aha thanks man. This one is a lot more epic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 5, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> there is a shadow in the background too lol


wtf i posted this in the wrong thread and i ddint notice LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 6, 2021)

Happy Birthday @Nessos  !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 6, 2021)

happy birthday @Nessos  !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 7, 2021)

happy bday dirty bird @Nessos!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jul 7, 2021)

Happy birthday Nessos, big ups

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Jul 7, 2021)

Happy birthday @Nessos , have a blast fellow bird

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Jul 7, 2021)

Happy belated birthday, Big News @Nessos

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Drago (Jul 8, 2021)

Shizune said:


> Does anyone know why Nova stopped playing here? It’s weird because he still plays on other sites
> 
> @Drago do you know?


He doesn't have much time anymore to play mafia. He can only make it for hosting at least one game once in a while.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 8, 2021)

Drago said:


> He doesn't have much time anymore to play mafia. He can only make it for hosting at least one game once in a while.



Oh no, I _hate _when good players start to think that there's more to life than just playing mafia.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Melkor (Jul 8, 2021)

Happy birthday Nessos!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 8, 2021)

Happy Birthday @WolfPrinceKiba  !!!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 8, 2021)

happy birth day @WolfPrinceKiba

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Nessos (Jul 8, 2021)

Happy wolf day @WolfPrinceKiba

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 8, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @WolfPrinceKiba  !!!





Ekkologix said:


> happy birth day @WolfPrinceKiba [/IMG]





Nessos said:


> Happy wolf day @WolfPrinceKiba



Thanks guys...I'm anime old today, 30 years on this Earth...even so I can defeat any young buck that steps up to the plate!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 9, 2021)

Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 9, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> Lol


He finally joined the old squad, Rion. We gotta fuck up some young buck in his honor.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Jul 9, 2021)

Happy Birthday my boy @WolfPrinceKiba

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 9, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> He finally joined the old squad, Rion. We gotta fuck up some young buck in his honor.


nWo style baby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultra (Jul 9, 2021)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Thanks guys...I'm anime old today, 30 years on this Earth...even so I can defeat any young buck that steps up to the plate!



How about a young steed?

Happy Birthday

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Melkor (Jul 9, 2021)

Happy birthday @WolfPrinceKiba !


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 9, 2021)

I farted.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 9, 2021)

happy new avi day @Lord Melkor

omg ahahaha

so unused to it lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 10, 2021)

Ultra said:


> How about a young steed?
> 
> Happy Birthday


No land mammals can stand against the might of the sea and it's whales!

Long time no see Ultra


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 11, 2021)

Late Happy Birthday to @novaselinenever  !!!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 11, 2021)

Late Happy Birthday to one of the few great town players of later NF years, and an overall cool dude, @novaselinenever

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Jul 11, 2021)

Happy birthday @novaselinenever! You are an ICON

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 11, 2021)

happy birthday @novaselinenever

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 11, 2021)

Happy birthday @novaselinenever ~

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 11, 2021)

Also belated happy birthday @Nessos and @WolfPrinceKiba ~

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Hidden (Jul 19, 2021)

So I know there has been a game where everyone had one-shots, but has there been a game where everyone had passives? Probably hard to make/balance, but I might do that for my first step into role madness in the future because it's an interesting idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## charles101 (Jul 19, 2021)

Hidden said:


> So I know there has been a game where everyone had one-shots, but has there been a game where everyone had passives? Probably hard to make/balance, but I might do that for my first step into role madness in the future because it's an interesting idea



You mean passives only? Or passives + one-shots?


----------



## Hidden (Jul 19, 2021)

charles101 said:


> You mean passives only? Or passives + one-shots?


Just passives. I was imagining it like the one-shot game from a while ago where everyone had one one-shot ability, but instead everyone just has one passive ability


----------



## charles101 (Jul 19, 2021)

Hidden said:


> Just passives. I was imagining it like the one-shot game from a while ago where everyone had one one-shot ability, but instead everyone just has one passive ability



That's neat tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 19, 2021)

Hidden said:


> So I know there has been a game where everyone had one-shots, but has there been a game where everyone had passives? Probably hard to make/balance, but I might do that for my first step into role madness in the future because it's an interesting idea


nice idea. lots of potential

give it a try


----------



## Santí (Jul 20, 2021)

What year is it?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 20, 2021)

Santí said:


> What year is it?



why? lol


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jul 20, 2021)

Nearly favourites time


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 20, 2021)

Lord Tensei said:


> why? lol


hes pretending to be time travelling, obviously


its obv still 2012 @Santí 
did u rly expect ur time machine to work

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2021)

Look at all the things you can buy with Atoms in Favs 11!

Who doesn't love surprise mechanics?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2021)

Why did Mihoyo have to release Inazuma right before favorites ?


----------



## Shrike (Jul 22, 2021)

Don't we have quite a few people missing from the confirmation pm?


----------



## Natalija (Jul 22, 2021)

Shrike said:


> Don't we have quite a few people missing from the confirmation pm?


I think there's multiple confirmation pms.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shrike (Jul 22, 2021)

Natalija said:


> I think there's multiple confirmation pms.


Oh ye i m dumb, awesome

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2021)

i can only send to like 25 people


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2021)

And it looks like 10 people haven't responded to the PM so far. A few I think just don't come on and will be bugged on discord, so that's good.

For some of the ones who have been gone for a while, we'll probably replace them quickly if they don't show up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2021)

I sent out the first batch of roles. When Aries gets on, he will send out a batch. Don't post in the convo yet that you have received your role please.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 27, 2021)

@Tayimus check out this section, maybe you'll enjoy playing some games


----------



## Aries (Jul 28, 2021)

After favs I will host 2 more games and then call it a retirement. Bleach and then I will do a MCU Mafia game to call it a wraps

Reactions: Friendly 6


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2021)

Happy Birthday J(alpha)mes !!!

@Jαmes


----------



## Natalija (Jul 28, 2021)

Aries said:


> After favs I will host 2 more games and then call it a retirement. Bleach and then I will do a MCU Mafia game to call it a wraps


Why are you retiring


----------



## Lord Melkor (Jul 28, 2021)

Aries said:


> After favs I will host 2 more games and then call it a retirement. Bleach and then I will do a MCU Mafia game to call it a wraps



Mafia section here without you won't be the same.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## John Wayne (Jul 28, 2021)

Aries said:


> After favs I will host 2 more games and then call it a retirement. Bleach and then I will do a MCU Mafia game to call it a wraps



Retiring from hosting or retiring completely?


----------



## Karma (Jul 28, 2021)

Aries is the Hayao Miyazaki of mafia

In that most of his work came post retirement

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 28, 2021)

Natalija said:


> Why are you retiring



I've been doing this for a decade. I think im at that point where most hosts kinda stopped. Life kinda happens and you dont have as much time as before. Feel like been skirting that line for a while now.

I have to eventually end it somewhere and think the right place is where it began. I started as a host doing a comic book theme and think should end it with one aswell



John Wayne said:


> Retiring from hosting or retiring completely?



From hosting

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2021)

I've basically been retired. I doubt i'll do something else after this besides maybe Lovecraft 2 one day since that game is basically done on a notepad.

Reactions: Friendly 6


----------



## Lord Melkor (Jul 28, 2021)

Aries said:


> I've been doing this for a decade. I think im at that point where most hosts kinda stopped. Life kinda happens and you dont have as much time as before. Feel like been skirting that line for a while now.
> 
> I have to eventually end it somewhere and think the right place is where it began. I started as a host doing a comic book theme and think should end it with one aswell
> 
> ...



Maybe you could reconsider redoing FMA game? It was cancelled before 90% of the roles were even revealed.


----------



## Shrike (Jul 28, 2021)

Aries said:


> I've been doing this for a decade. I think im at that point where most hosts kinda stopped. Life kinda happens and you dont have as much time as before. Feel like been skirting that line for a while now.
> 
> I have to eventually end it somewhere and think the right place is where it began. I started as a host doing a comic book theme and think should end it with one aswell
> 
> ...





Platinum said:


> I've basically been retired. I doubt i'll do something else after this besides maybe Lovecraft 2 one day since that game is basically done on a notepad.


As all hosts of these types of games - you stop but never really completely quit. Come host a game once a year and play a few.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jul 28, 2021)

Platinum said:


> I've basically been retired. I doubt i'll do something else after this besides maybe Lovecraft 2 one day since that game is basically done on a notepad.


Not even another Mexican standoff?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2021)

Aries said:


> I've been doing this for a decade. I think im at that point where most hosts kinda stopped. Life kinda happens and you dont have as much time as before. Feel like been skirting that line for a while now.
> 
> I have to eventually end it somewhere and think the right place is where it began. I started as a host doing a comic book theme and think should end it with one aswell
> 
> ...


It is about damn time. I might play both of the last 2. Happy retirement.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2021)

nfcnorth said:


> Not even another Mexican standoff?



If this game has a particularly meme ending, i'll probably do a standoff for it. I want to take a week or so after this to decompress though . Having the vast majority of your free time consumed by a role madness game hits a lot different in your late 20s than late teens. 

And maybe, maybe a genshin impact mafia down the line as a smaller 25-30 person game.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2021)

I don't know, would people want me to do a standoff after this game?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 29, 2021)

Platinum said:


> I don't know, would people want me to do a standoff after this game?


No.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> No.



Standoff did peak with TehChron's isekai story arc I told throughout lovecraft and that game after all. Maybe I should just let it lie.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 29, 2021)

Platinum said:


> Standoff did peak with TehChron's isekai story arc I told throughout lovecraft and that game after all. Maybe I should just let it lie.


Yes.

You did your job. Unless you feel it was not the conclusion you wanted.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2021)

I was pretty happy with how it developed after a few iterations. I still think its a fun system. I was failed by the covid-giliantes last year though .


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 29, 2021)

@Flower have u heard of Purple Hyacinth? U should give it a shot on webtoon, is mystery genre maybe you'll like it ☆


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 29, 2021)

Underworld Broker said:


> kino


what does this mean?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 29, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> what does this mean?



Well, from German translated it means cinema 

Usually using it if smth is super funny/entertaining, surprised me a bit when I saw muricans here using the word 'kino'

Check out purple hyacinth webtoon btw


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 29, 2021)

Underworld Broker said:


> Well, from German translated it means cinema
> 
> Usually using it if smth is super funny/entertaining, surprised me a bit when I saw muricans here using the word 'kino'
> 
> Check out purple hyacinth webtoon btw


kino

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 29, 2021)

im having hard time thinking what german is like outside of hitler shouting ahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 29, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> im having hard time thinking what german is like outside of hitler shouting ahaha



Ye I also think it sounds kinda rough if u compare it to some other languages lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 29, 2021)

Underworld Broker said:


> Ye I also think it sounds kinda rough if u compare it to some other languages lol


for someone that dont understand them, they sound like this to me

french 


spanish 



german

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 29, 2021)

w8 do u understand arabic? how does it sound to u if u dont @Underworld Broker ?


----------



## Karma (Jul 29, 2021)

German is one of the few languages i can immediately tell someone is speaking it despite now knowing how to speak it myself

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 29, 2021)

@A Optimistic how come ur not in favs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 29, 2021)

Karma said:


> German is one of the few languages i can immediately tell someone is speaking it despite now knowing how to speak it myself


i have a german friend that speaks english and his accent is pretty unique
guess i could tell ppl from germany even if they speak english


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 29, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> w8 do u understand arabic? how does it sound to u if u dont @Underworld Broker ?



I dont understand it no, lol I'd prolly need to listen to some YT video cause I keep thinking of turkish


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 30, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> Yes I just got my law degree


Parabéns @Iwan !! I cant post in the thread so quoted here.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 30, 2021)

@Ekkologix I went with this Arabic btw lol idk how to describe it kinda neutral like   (at 1:26)


Hindi sounds angry  (at 1:20)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Melkor (Jul 30, 2021)

The new Favorites are in 3rd night but a lot of meme-worthy material already.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Jul 30, 2021)

Shrike said:


> As all hosts of these types of games - you stop but never really completely quit. Come host a game once a year and play a few.



That is true, maybe a theme will come up and motivate me to come out of retirement but I think I've hosted just about every theme wanted to do. I won't be participating in next year's favorites, I might play a smaller game depending on the theme tho


Mickey Mouse said:


> It is about damn time. I might play both of the last 2. Happy retirement.



You either leave a troll or troll long enough to become the prince of hope

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 30, 2021)

Aries said:


> You either leave a troll or troll long enough to become the prince of hope


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 30, 2021)

When are u gonna change ur name back to superman


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 30, 2021)

Underworld Broker said:


> When are u gonna change ur name back to superman


When are you gonna stop trolling?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 30, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> When are you gonna stop trolling?



I'm never trolling, time for u to change back

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## charles101 (Jul 30, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> im having hard time thinking what german is like outside of hitler shouting ahaha



Kino means cinema in Polish too. I thought it's somewhat similar to pineapple being called ananas basically everywhere

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Melkor (Jul 30, 2021)

charles101 said:


> Kino means cinema in Polish too. I thought it's somewhat similar to pineapple being called ananas basically everywhere



You know Polish?


----------



## charles101 (Jul 30, 2021)

Lord Melkor said:


> You know Polish?



Well, I am Polish xd


----------



## Lord Melkor (Jul 30, 2021)

charles101 said:


> Well, I am Polish xd




So do I.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## charles101 (Jul 30, 2021)

Lord Melkor said:


> So do I.



Aha xd 

No to mamy przygotowany szyfr na wypadek następnej gry :v


----------



## charles101 (Jul 30, 2021)

Strasznie dziwne uczucie pisać tu po polsku .-.


----------



## Lord Melkor (Jul 30, 2021)

charles101 said:


> Aha xd
> 
> No to mamy przygotowany szyfr na wypadek następnej gry :v



Będą musieli do google translate wrzucać.

Pierwszy raz odkąd gram w mafię dostałem modkilla.


----------



## charles101 (Jul 30, 2021)

Lord Melkor said:


> Będą musieli do google translate wrzucać.
> 
> Pierwszy raz odkąd gram w mafię dostałem modkilla.



No niedawno wygrałeś jako SK. Trzeba zachować równowagę we wszechświecie :v

Serio, dziwne uczucie xd


----------



## Lord Melkor (Jul 30, 2021)

charles101 said:


> No niedawno wygrałeś jako SK. Trzeba zachować równowagę we wszechświecie :v
> 
> Serio, dziwne uczucie xd



No tak... Pogadamy wiecej jak gra się skończy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jul 30, 2021)

I just heard somebody say "you reason for doing something creative can't be that you want other people to like it. That skips over the entire creative process, which teaches you how to be yourself." Kinda shook things up for me, thought maybe others here would appreciate it too


----------



## Shizune (Jul 30, 2021)

What happened to the blobthink emoji


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 30, 2021)

this one?


----------



## Shizune (Jul 30, 2021)

Underworld Broker said:


> this one?



Nah it was a blob


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 30, 2021)

Shizune said:


> Nah it was a blob



dont think there was one  

got these from discord havent seen it here, was it one of them?


----------



## Shizune (Jul 30, 2021)

Underworld Broker said:


> dont think there was one
> 
> got these from discord havent seen it here, was it one of them?



Yes! The one furthest to the right. It used to be an emote here called :blobthink

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 30, 2021)

Shizune said:


> Yes! The one furthest to the right. It used to be an emote here called :blobthink



@Rinoa did we have that emote? is bmx trying to destroy our #blobnation ?


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 30, 2021)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Rinoa did we have that emote? is bmx trying to destroy our #blobnation ?


Apparently we did have it but tbh i don't remember about that emote.

We kept the emotes safe i don't know if it was a after upgrade event since we had xxmb importing them for some reason or if it was removed before to make room for new ones. Sometimes there’s a cleaning so we are able to add new ones. I recall to have added a few blobs in a row at some point.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 31, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> Apparently we did have it but tbh i don't remember about that emote.
> 
> We kept the emotes safe i don't know if it was a after upgrade event since we had xxmb importing them for some reason or if it was removed before to make room for new ones. Sometimes there’s a cleaning so we are able to add new ones. I recall to have added a few blobs in a row at some point.



 


As long as this is safe I will not raise to much hell.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 31, 2021)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Ekkologix I went with this Arabic btw lol idk how to describe it kinda neutral like   (at 1:26)
> 
> 
> Hindi sounds angry  (at 1:20)


thats barely arabic lol. stront accent

idk why she made the hindi angry and no german lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 31, 2021)

Lord Melkor said:


> Będą musieli do google translate wrzucać.
> 
> Pierwszy raz odkąd gram w mafię dostałem modkilla.


what the hekko man that modkill at the end is scary 

what r u plotting

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Aug 2, 2021)

So excited to announce the thing thing  

It's a mafia section renaissance y'all!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Shizune (Aug 2, 2021)

Like I'm really about to come and eat all of y'all up


----------



## Lord Melkor (Aug 2, 2021)

Shizune said:


> So excited to announce the thing thing
> 
> It's a mafia section renaissance y'all!


 What thing?


----------



## Flower (Aug 2, 2021)

Shizune said:


> So excited to announce the thing thing
> 
> It's a mafia section renaissance y'all!


A new members game O_O?


----------



## Shizune (Aug 2, 2021)

Flower said:


> A new members game O_O?



You’re surprisingly close with this guess.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Shizune (Aug 2, 2021)

Lord Melkor said:


> What thing?



A big thing! You’ll see soon. I’m just waiting until Favorites is over.


----------



## Flower (Aug 2, 2021)

Shizune said:


> You’re surprisingly close with this guess.


Autosign me. I play all your games.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 2, 2021)

Flower said:


> Autosign me. I play all your games.



I'm gonna remind you that you said that soon

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Toreno (Aug 3, 2021)

Hmm, seems Mafia is still a thing. 

Been a long time.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 3, 2021)

Toreno said:


> Hmm, seems Mafia is still a thing.
> 
> Been a long time.



Did you used to play mafia here? I don't remember seeing you around, but I only started playing in 2013.


----------



## Toreno (Aug 3, 2021)

Shizune said:


> Did you used to play mafia here? I don't remember seeing you around, but I only started playing in 2013.


Played back in 2010-2011.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 3, 2021)

Toreno said:


> Played back in 2010-2011.



Well, welcome back! I hope you stay around.


----------



## Toreno (Aug 3, 2021)

Shizune said:


> Well, welcome back! I hope you stay around.


Yea, I'll lurk around haha

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A I Z E N (Aug 3, 2021)

Yoo-hoo been gone for a cool min, so many changes to the forum what happened with the site name? doesn't have the same ring to it /:


If someone can also resend me the discord link I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Toreno (Aug 3, 2021)

A I Z E N said:


> Yoo-hoo been gone for a cool min, so many changes to the forum what happened with the site name? doesn't have the same ring to it /:
> 
> 
> If someone can also resend me the discord link I'd appreciate it.


I felt the same way about the site name! Been too long


----------



## Aries (Aug 3, 2021)

A I Z E N said:


> Yoo-hoo been gone for a cool min, so many changes to the forum what happened with the site name? doesn't have the same ring to it /:
> 
> 
> If someone can also resend me the discord link I'd appreciate it.


Join the bleach game Mang. It will start after favs ends


Toreno said:


> I felt the same way about the site name! Been too long


Haven't heard your username in ages. Looks like Vasto, plat, remchu wad and myself aren't the only 2010-2011 players around. Should play the bleach game.


----------



## Toreno (Aug 3, 2021)

Aries said:


> Join the bleach game Mang. It will start after favs ends
> 
> Haven't heard your username in ages. Looks like Vasto, plat, remchu wad and myself aren't the only 2010-2011 players around. Should play the bleach game.


I'm down for a Bleach game

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 3, 2021)

Toreno said:


> I'm down for a Bleach game


Excellent should be fun having some old school peeps around for my retirement tour. Here's the link btw


----------



## A I Z E N (Aug 3, 2021)

Aries said:


> Join the bleach game Mang. It will start after favs ends


ohh bleach them im in


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 4, 2021)

Toreno said:


> Hmm, seems Mafia is still a thing.
> 
> Been a long time.


One of the lurker kings of old returns! Played a few games with you at the tail end of your time playing here.


----------



## Toreno (Aug 4, 2021)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> One of the lurker kings of old returns! Played a few games with you at the tail end of your time playing here.


I remember you! Been a long time, I'm ready to take my lurking to the next level in this Bleach game. Did you join the bleach game?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 4, 2021)

Oh shit my dude, long time no see.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 4, 2021)

I can not recall Toreno......so it has been THAT long.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 4, 2021)

I farted.


----------



## Toreno (Aug 4, 2021)

It's been a very long time since I been on here. I was curious to see if the forum still did mafia and I see it's still going strong.


----------



## Flower (Aug 4, 2021)

Shizune said:


> I'm gonna remind you that you said that soon


As long as I'm no lie detect again xD.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 4, 2021)

Speaking of lie detects I want to suggest a change to how they work.

Have it so that they don't work on really simplistic alignment statements like 'I am town'.  It's just too easy to say something like that under pressure and it wouldn't be detectable by even the best.  Lie detects work only when you tell a real porky, something with details like "I visited Joe last night"


----------



## Shizune (Aug 4, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> Speaking of lie detects I want to suggest a change to how they work.
> 
> Have it so that they don't work on really simplistic alignment statements like 'I am town'.  It's just too easy to say something like that under pressure and it wouldn't be detectable by even the best.  Lie detects work only when you tell a real porky, something with details like "I visited Joe last night"



I try to avoid creating convoluted or overly specific restrictions. If I make a lie detector, I don't want to have to say "oh, but you can't lie detect these kinds of statements." Adding addendums like that often leads to scenarios where the host has to make judgment calls about what does or doesn't qualify, which in turn leads to disputes between the players and the host. It's the same reason why I avoid banning role claiming as much as possible; I don't want to start an argument about whether or not something counted as role claiming. Players look for loopholes in these things, and it's annoying for everyone when the host has to constantly deny those loopholes.

You also want the game to "play itself" as much as possible. By that I mean, you don't want players having to constantly message you to ask whether than can lie detect this, or say that. The more restrictions or conditions you add to the game, the more difficult it is for players to understand, and the more work you have to do to help them understand.

Obviously adding this one restriction to one ability wouldn't exactly push the game over the proverbial edge, I'm just saying that I generally try to avoid this sort of thing.

And anyway, lie detectors can simply be balanced around. They're only marginally more useful than an alignment cop. I think many people would say that a watcher is the actual strongest investigative role.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 4, 2021)

personally to me lie detectors just make shit too easy for people to get caught up. they just annoying to have around.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flower (Aug 4, 2021)

I prefer stuff like "Ask a player a question. If they lie they get rolecrushed/Vote silenced". This way lying gets punished while not revealing stuff was a lie.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 4, 2021)

Flower said:


> I prefer stuff like "Ask a player a question. If they lie they get rolecrushed/Vote silenced". This way lying gets punished while not revealing stuff was a lie.



What’s the point of an ability like this? I don’t really see what purpose it serves for a townie. I could maybe see having this sort of ability on a mafia role, but it would trend toward being weak/difficult to use.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flower (Aug 4, 2021)

Shizune said:


> What’s the point of an ability like this? I don’t really see what purpose it serves for a townie. I could maybe see having this sort of ability on a mafia role, but it would trend toward being weak/difficult to use.


It would be more of a scum role with the purpose of getting info from Town. I once had this as Mafia and wanted a Townie to full claim actions and abilities to me (in private, ofc) and if they lied they got killed. The player did not claim everything and was killed.


----------



## Shrike (Aug 4, 2021)

Don't like lie detects in general, but yeah, no point to them with semantics limitators.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 5, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> Speaking of lie detects I want to suggest a change to how they work.
> 
> Have it so that they don't work on really simplistic alignment statements like 'I am town'.  It's just too easy to say something like that under pressure and it wouldn't be detectable by even the best.  Lie detects work only when you tell a real porky, something with details like "I visited Joe last night"


Nah just don't make it a cheap resource lol
I mean I could say the exact same thing for investigations
If there is a single lie detect and gazillions of "I am town" then the odds aren't in favor of the detector
If everyone has a lie detect you need AT LEAST to do what i did on my favorites
One mafia was entirely comprissed of godfather
The other was entirely comprissed  of death miller with fake town roles
Good luck with your investigations


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 5, 2021)

Tldr 
If you doing a lie detect/cop bonanza have godtier scums and a couple "bypassing everything" detects


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 5, 2021)

Im not about to say fsvorixes was balanced
But it did last like 7-10 cycles


----------



## Shizune (Aug 5, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> Nah just don't make it a cheap resource lol
> I mean I could say the exact same thing for investigations
> If there is a single lie detect and gazillions of "I am town" then the odds aren't in favor of the detector
> If everyone has a lie detect you need AT LEAST to do what i did on my favorites
> ...



Making a mafia team entirely of death millers is never the answer to anything, Iwan.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 5, 2021)

I just make lie detectors and only say you cannot specifically lie detect the phrase 'i am town' just because I hate how people with lie detectors peacock around with it and try to force everyone into the 'i am town' purity test words.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Platinum (Aug 5, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> Im not about to say fsvorixes was balanced
> But it did last like 7-10 cycles



Wad needed like 45 minutes to understand how Dio Under Heaven worked when I summoned him in Favorites last year . And I killed him with it too. Still the most kino moment of that game after the moon imo. Well, that and me lynch killing myself via rng.

Juan omega killing himself with an amp night 1 this year was pretty kino too tbf.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Aries (Aug 5, 2021)

The MCU Mafia will be my final game but I'm thinking want to do a smaller filler game in between bleach and MCU one. I know peeps wanted me to redo the fma game but I think that theme will be better suited in someone else's hand.

I'm gonna probably do a Jojo's Bizarre Adventure themed game. I recall making a sign ups thread for it. Want to at least do one of those unfinished sign up threads

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 5, 2021)

Aries said:


> The MCU Mafia will be my final game but I'm thinking want to do a smaller filler game in between bleach and MCU one. I know peeps wanted me to redo the fma game but I think that theme will be better suited in someone else's hand.
> 
> I'm gonna probably do a Jojo's Bizarre Adventure themed game. I recall making a sign ups thread for it. Want to at least do one of those unfinished sign up threads



Aries, me and everyone knows your gonna be like the undertaker of mafia.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aries (Aug 5, 2021)

Lord Tentei said:


> Aries, me and everyone knows your gonna be like the undertaker of mafia.



I need my yearly MafiaMania paycheck. Tho in all seriousness I think this is more or less my hosting retirement tour. Bleach game was already more or less done prior to favs. I get the feeling that section will be in a weird limbo after august so gonna wait before doing my final game. JJBA is a nice little filler game in between

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Melkor (Aug 5, 2021)

Lie detects are a bit annoying, scum chat leaks are extremally annoying for scum players.

Converting mafia players to town is gamebreaking IMO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 5, 2021)

Shizune said:


> Making a mafia team entirely of death millers is never the answer to anything, Iwan.


That's the joke

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 5, 2021)

Lord Melkor said:


> Lie detects are a bit annoying, scum chat leaks are extremally annoying for scum players.
> 
> Converting mafia players to town is gamebreaking IMO.


Scum chat leaks are kinda weird because, in the end, mafia is forced to edit their own posts and nothing makes sense after q couple phases 
Converting mafia players is absolutely game breaking tho, yeah


----------



## Shizune (Aug 5, 2021)

Aries said:


> I need my yearly MafiaMania paycheck. Tho in all seriousness I think this is more or less my hosting retirement tour. Bleach game was already more or less done prior to favs. I get the feeling that section will be in a weird limbo after august so gonna wait before doing my final game. JJBA is a nice little filler game in between



Trust me, the section won’t be in a limbo


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 5, 2021)

Aries said:


> I need my yearly MafiaMania paycheck. Tho in all seriousness I think this is more or less my hosting retirement tour. Bleach game was already more or less done prior to favs. I get the feeling that section will be in a weird limbo after august so gonna wait before doing my final game. JJBA is a nice little filler game in between


well would suck to see you go. Because the section is indeed on its last legs.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 6, 2021)

Suicide Squad was pretty dope


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 6, 2021)

Imagine worrying about lie detects, couldn't be me


----------



## Shrike (Aug 6, 2021)

@Kue where you at


----------



## Platinum (Aug 6, 2021)

Hope your game series idea goes well Shizune. I think you are a mad man for hosting a favorites by yourself tbh, unless you are going to restrict the abilities heavily. I'm rooting to see if you pull it off. I'll probably sign up for at least the big game, maybe one of the smaller ones too.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 6, 2021)

Platinum said:


> Hope your game series idea goes well Shizune. I think you are a mad man for hosting a favorites by yourself tbh, unless you are going to restrict the abilities heavily. I'm rooting to see if you pull it off. I'll probably sign up for at least the big game, maybe one of the smaller ones too.


I must be the craziest person in the section for hosting Favorites by myself twice in a row...doing that did kill off prime 2013 WPK, so it severely nerfed me for years.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 6, 2021)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I must be the craziest person in the section for hosting Favorites by myself twice in a row...doing that did kill off prime 2013 WPK, so it severely nerfed me for years.



And prime 2013 WPK was the greatest WPK. God himself brought low by a task he was barely able to task. 

Also I think if your next get good is like a month or so away @WolfPrinceKiba add me too it whenever that is on the schedule. A nice simple game sounds nice to play in.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 6, 2021)

Platinum said:


> And prime 2013 WPK was the greatest WPK. God himself brought low by a task he was barely able to task.
> 
> Also I think if your next get good is like a month or so away @WolfPrinceKiba add me too it whenever that is on the schedule. A nice simple game sounds nice to play in.


It will be in October. Exact start date can be anytime within that month.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 7, 2021)

I have a bachelor party in Vegas the first week of october, so as long as it starts after I should hopefully be good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 7, 2021)

Platinum said:


> I have a bachelor party in Vegas the first week of october, so as long as it starts after I should hopefully be good.


Then the game shall start mid-October then.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 7, 2021)

Can't wait to get lynched day 1

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Fujitora (Aug 7, 2021)

So what do winners of Favs get around these parts


----------



## Platinum (Aug 7, 2021)

The honor of getting spite killed in the next game you play is the usual prize

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Fujitora (Aug 7, 2021)

Platinum said:


> The honor of getting spite killed in the next game you play is the usual prize


I didnt win then.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 7, 2021)

OniKaido said:


> So what do winners of Favs get around these parts


shot in the next game

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 7, 2021)

The disrespect being shown since I came back has been fully accepted. (I mean who are we kidding, that was being done long before by staff and the "gatekeepers" of this section. (laughable, I know right) So, yeah, faves were my last game it appears for the foreseeable future. No shocker here, not one. Well. You guys made sure to fully make sure I don't play mafia going forward. Thanks a bunch for all of that. Peace.


----------



## Lord Melkor (Aug 7, 2021)

Lord Tentei said:


> The disrespect being shown since I came back has been fully accepted. (I mean who are we kidding, that was being done long before by staff and the "gatekeepers" of this section. (laughable, I know right) So, yeah, faves were my last game it appears for the foreseeable future. No shocker here, not one. Well. You guys made sure to fully make sure I don't play mafia going forward. Thanks a bunch for all of that. Peace.



Why? I think most people here respect your mafia skills. Stay with us.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Fujitora (Aug 7, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> shot in the next game


Bruh, thats mean…


----------



## Fujitora (Aug 7, 2021)

Lord Tentei said:


> The disrespect being shown since I came back has been fully accepted. (I mean who are we kidding, that was being done long before by staff and the "gatekeepers" of this section. (laughable, I know right) So, yeah, faves were my last game it appears for the foreseeable future. No shocker here, not one. Well. You guys made sure to fully make sure I don't play mafia going forward. Thanks a bunch for all of that. Peace.


Whats happened?


----------



## Fujitora (Aug 7, 2021)

Fr tho i wanna enjoy Aries game so pls dont shoot


----------



## Platinum (Aug 7, 2021)

OniKaido said:


> Fr tho i wanna enjoy Aries game so pls dont shoot



Don't worry, I joined it, so people will shoot me instead.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Fujitora (Aug 7, 2021)

Platinum said:


> Don't worry, I joined it, so people will shoot me instead.


I see, ty.


----------



## AL sama (Aug 8, 2021)

OniKaido said:


> I see, ty.


nice name fuji

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Fujitora (Aug 8, 2021)

AL sama said:


> nice name fuji


Al!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Shizune (Aug 8, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 9, 2021)

OniKaido said:


> Whats happened?



I'm bullshittin. lmao

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 9, 2021)

I got the non hostile indie icon now. Making it official @Sigismund

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Baba (Aug 10, 2021)

Hi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 10, 2021)

Yay Baba


----------



## Aries (Aug 11, 2021)

With JJBA Stone ocean coming to Netflix soon kinda excited to start making roles for my JJBA game. I recall Marcos when he was around did a JJBA game but it only covered parts 1-2. Think mine will be the spiritual successor but go only for parts 3-5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 11, 2021)

Man the ghost of marco still lingers here...


----------



## Aries (Aug 11, 2021)

Marco will return 1 day to this site. He will pop in and say hi and never be heard from again


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 11, 2021)

one can hope.


----------



## Legend (Aug 12, 2021)

Hello all, hope you are doing well. If anyone is interested in Fantasy Football, The 2021 Legendary League has been created


----------



## Santí (Aug 16, 2021)

Favorites MVP is now an available prize medal. Show proof of you getting MVP in the prize thread, from any year's Favorites, and I'll confirm it.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 16, 2021)

Santí said:


> Favorites MVP is now an available prize medal. Show proof of you getting MVP in the prize thread, from any year's Favorites, and I'll confirm it.


florida man said oddjutsu is mvp for favorites 10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 17, 2021)

I really like my flaming trash can medal, not sure if I want an actual good medal


----------



## Shizune (Aug 17, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> I really like my flaming trash can medal, not sure if I want an actual good medal



I think we can all agree that your current medal suits you perfectly

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Catamount (Aug 17, 2021)

Aries said:


> Marco will return 1 day to this site. He will pop in and say hi and never be heard from again


You are kidding, aren't you


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 17, 2021)

@Platinum as soon as he announces my faves MVP from this year, I'll be sure to get my medal and stuff.


----------



## Flower (Aug 18, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> I am referring to the Aries game where everyone got culted at the end of the game because of a game breaking mechanic featuring Mango


The power of Migraine-kun.

@Platinum take notes for your upcoming game lmao.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shrike (Aug 18, 2021)

Thinking of hosting another game this year, but since the schedule is tight right now, will leave it for October probably.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 19, 2021)

Santí said:


> Favorites MVP is now an available prize medal. Show proof of you getting MVP in the prize thread, from any year's Favorites, and I'll confirm it.



@Badalight 

I...there's no other Favorites MVPs from my games left...RIP Shin-Z, Absolute Justice, Immortal King, DDL...


----------



## Shizune (Aug 19, 2021)

^ DDL, Nova, Marco, Melodie, etc every time I send them yet another invite to play one of my games


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 19, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> Yay Baba


This was post 80,000.  Do I get to rename the mafia convo thread?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2021)

I Think I got a cool idea for a Halloween game (Not Lovecraft that will maybe be next year). 

I'm going to make a thread for it. Favs, despite every single intention, kinda made me miss hosting games. Though i'm almost certainly done as a mega super duper role madness lad. I just want to host max 30 smaller games.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 20, 2021)

Platinum said:


> I Think I got a cool idea for a Halloween game (Not Lovecraft that will maybe be next year).
> 
> I'm going to make a thread for it. Favs, despite every single intention, kinda made me miss hosting games. Though i'm almost certainly done as a mega super duper role madness lad. I just want to host max 30 smaller games.



Everybody thinks they can just be done with mafia whenever they want. But they never stop to ask: is mafia done with them?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 20, 2021)

Platinum said:


> I Think I got a cool idea for a Halloween game (Not Lovecraft that will maybe be next year).
> 
> I'm going to make a thread for it. Favs, despite every single intention, kinda made me miss hosting games. Though i'm almost certainly done as a mega super duper role madness lad. I just want to host max 30 smaller games.



you know you are needed here as a host when you can.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 20, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> This was post 80,000.  Do I get to rename the mafia convo thread?


sounds about right.

I mean my MVP tour of mafia isn't done, but I owned this title convo for awhile which further cements myself.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2021)

I quite like this idea so I want to see how it pans out and possibly iterate on it in the future.


----------



## Aries (Aug 20, 2021)

Platinum said:


> I Think I got a cool idea for a Halloween game (Not Lovecraft that will maybe be next year).
> 
> I'm going to make a thread for it. Favs, despite every single intention, kinda made me miss hosting games. Though i'm almost certainly done as a mega super duper role madness lad. I just want to host max 30 smaller games.



You should bring back the Platinum Invitationals or some old games man. I'm in same boat, I felt like I had the picture perfect ending in favs 11 but part of me really does enjoy making roles even tho some parts are tedious. I was thinking of one final game after favs then calling it quits. Then an in between game but feeling very nostalgic and want to remix my original 3 games as my final tour as a host. (This time for real until I come back like ric flair)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Santí (Aug 24, 2021)

@FLORIDA MAN do you remember which game it was where you blew a one-shot pentakill on people for voting no lynch.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 24, 2021)

Imagine actually voting no lynch


----------



## Shizune (Aug 24, 2021)

Imagine voting


----------



## Santí (Aug 24, 2021)

Underworld Broker said:


> Imagine actually voting no lynch


Tbf, I recently hosted a small game where a no lych might have won town the game. Or at least substantially raising their chance of getting the right lynch.

4 player LyLo on day 3, 3 town and the last scum. Doc was Night 1'd (and janitored tbf) and BP got himself mislynched.

With 3 of them left alive, they could have waited for another night kill and go into D4 with a 50-50.

But No Lynches here are never that strategically rational whenever they do happen.


----------



## Lord Melkor (Aug 24, 2021)

So @Dragon D. Luffy still planning to make One Piece Wano Mafia game when the arc ends?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 24, 2021)

Lord Melkor said:


> So @Dragon D. Luffy still planning to make One Piece Wano Mafia game when the arc ends?



The idea still exists (and I've imagined some concepts over the years) but since then I've gone into semi-permanent mafia retirement and I'm not sure how my life will be when Wano (finally) ends.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 24, 2021)

My latest concept is a game where each player can travel over different areas of Wano and get quests/upgrades depending on where they land, as well as advantages for hitting people.

Cuz look at this map, it's almost designed to make a board game on it:


*Spoiler*: __ 











But in order to get the full potential of this to work I'll probably need a co-host cuz I don't wanna manage all the PMs this will use lol.

Like, a guy at the Syndicate makes games like this but they are for ~20 ppl and always use a co-host.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## A I Z E N (Aug 25, 2021)

Underworld Broker said:


> Imagine actually voting no lynch


imagine losing to MyLo. lol

I'm actually a fan of no lynch in vanilla-ish games.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 25, 2021)

Santí said:


> @FLORIDA MAN do you remember which game it was where you blew a one-shot pentakill on people for voting no lynch.



no but sounds like smth i would do


----------



## Shizune (Aug 31, 2021)

Does anyone here keep in touch with Kue? He hasn't been around here in awhile and I just hope he's doing alright.


----------



## Shrike (Aug 31, 2021)

Shizune said:


> Does anyone here keep in touch with Kue? He hasn't been around here in awhile and I just hope he's doing alright.


I think he said he'll come back around Sept.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Badalight (Sep 1, 2021)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> @Badalight
> 
> I...there's no other Favorites MVPs from my games left...RIP Shin-Z, Absolute Justice, Immortal King, DDL...



finally the recognition i deserve


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Shizune (Sep 3, 2021)

Come on wig!!!


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 3, 2021)

Shizune said:


> Come on wig!!!


oh that's the one with the 7 ajah and stuff that we played
could be down to watch. looks interesting

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shizune (Sep 3, 2021)

Hey everyone, I need a sub for my HST game if anyone is available.


----------



## Lord Melkor (Sep 5, 2021)

Shizune said:


> Come on wig!!!




Looks fine. How you finished the series (books) by the way?


----------



## Catamount (Sep 5, 2021)

There is a banner in the section  
Wad is alive


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 7, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> oh that's the one with the 7 ajah and stuff that we played
> could be down to watch. looks interesting


i went back and looked at that game again where i forgot i died on n1

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 8, 2021)

This section needs a mafia league of sorts. We already have a points system. Would be cool to start doing like mafia seasons for this section leading to a mafia super bowl of sorts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2021)

Aries said:


> This section needs a mafia league of sorts. We already have a points system. Would be cool to start doing like mafia seasons for this section leading to a mafia super bowl of sorts.


mafia championship time lets gooo


----------



## Aries (Sep 8, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> mafia championship time lets gooo



We honestly should, the fact the plat invitational/mafia cups never became a yearly thing is quite a travesty considering it's just the cooldown period we need after the role madness of favs. The only thing will say will be instead of rankings/list of single player individuals it should be a team based competition.

 Players make a team of 4 or 5. Each game they participate in or mvp awards they get is added to their teams points. The 2 teams with the highest points face off in the finals to determine the Mafia Champions

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shrike (Sep 8, 2021)

Aries said:


> We honestly should, the fact the plat invitational/mafia cups never became a yearly thing is quite a travesty considering it's just the cooldown period we need after the role madness of favs. The only thing will say will be instead of rankings/list of single player individuals it should be a team based competition.
> 
> Players make a team of 4 or 5. Each game they participate in or mvp awards they get is added to their teams points. The 2 teams with the highest points face off in the finals to determine the Mafia Champions

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 8, 2021)

Aries said:


> We honestly should, the fact the plat invitational/mafia cups never became a yearly thing is quite a travesty considering it's just the cooldown period we need after the role madness of favs. The only thing will say will be instead of rankings/list of single player individuals it should be a team based competition.
> 
> Players make a team of 4 or 5. Each game they participate in or mvp awards they get is added to their teams points. The 2 teams with the highest points face off in the finals to determine the Mafia Champions


those were fun though idk how i felt about subbing in with those ones lol


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 8, 2021)

5 player game,  dealing with a possession issue,  nobody ever gets removed from the game,  10 day game, 1 bad guy 4 good ones,  bad guy changes everyday.

Scores based on scumming and solving


Get the 5 best on the site, there's your championship


----------



## Aries (Sep 8, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> those were fun though idk how i felt about subbing in with those ones lol



To be fair I think you were a saving grace for subbing in when you did. Some times life happens and peeps can no longer play. In those instances I feel we should have subs for those instances just to keep it fair for all parties involved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 8, 2021)

Also one of the reasons think the "mafia league" should be more on best mafia team over best mafia player is because it's become less prestigious over the years. I remember back in the day when mafia teams were applauded for great team plays now a days peeps are awarded for getting hard carried by one of their team mates. 

Next nf mafia award show I'm likely taking out that award of best mafia team.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 9, 2021)

Aries said:


> To be fair I think you were a saving grace for subbing in when you did. Some times life happens and peeps can no longer play. In those instances I feel we should have subs for those instances just to keep it fair for all parties involved.


yeah I didnt mind it, I like subbing due to that reason. just felt like a little awkward when im part of one team and i subbed for another team haha.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 9, 2021)

Aries said:


> Also one of the reasons think the "mafia league" should be more on best mafia team over best mafia player is because it's become less prestigious over the years. I remember back in the day when mafia teams were applauded for great team plays now a days peeps are awarded for getting hard carried by one of their team mates.
> 
> Next nf mafia award show I'm likely taking out that award of best mafia team.


you mean after I got snubbed for a lot of last years awards.


----------



## Santí (Sep 9, 2021)

Lord Tentei said:


> you mean after I got snubbed for a lot of last years awards.


The mods did not screw Bret Rion. CR Michaels certainly did not screw Bret Rion. Santi McMahon did not screw Bret Rion.

Bret Rion screwed Bret Rion.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 10, 2021)

Santí said:


> The mods did not screw Bret Rion. CR Michaels certainly did not screw Bret Rion. Santi McMahon did not screw Bret Rion.
> 
> Bret Rion screwed Bret Rion.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 10, 2021)

Let's do my version of the championship game


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 11, 2021)

@Santí Convo thread Convo Thread Episode 9: Rise of Ragewalker


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 11, 2021)

and seriously consider my version of the championship game, pure mafia and it's really measureable


----------



## Aries (Sep 11, 2021)

Mafia awards will take place in spring again. Think we will have solid games to choose from between now and then. Same format as this year with it being hosted for 2 nights

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hidden (Sep 14, 2021)

I think I just had a really interesting idea for a mafia game. Will anyone play it? Probably not because there's about 85 mafia games up and ready to go. But I think I might flesh it out just in case for the future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ratchet (Sep 14, 2021)

Hidden said:


> I think I just had a really interesting idea for a mafia game. Will anyone play it? Probably not because there's about 85 mafia games up and ready to go. But I think I might flesh it out just in case for the future


What's the idea?


----------



## Flower (Sep 15, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> fun fact the first master ball I used as a kid was on a fking gyrados


I used it on a freaking Magikarp lmfaooo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flower (Sep 15, 2021)

Lind said:


> I was too cool to play anything Pokemon related.


I was a Pokemon addict. That we played Pokemon and Yugioh card games at school for real cash only fueled the addiction.


----------



## Santí (Sep 15, 2021)

Flower said:


> I used it on a freaking Magikarp lmfaooo.


Oh thank god, I thought I was going to have to wear the dunce cap around here for wasting it on a Lv31 Dugtrio in Diglett Cave but there's no topping this one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flower (Sep 15, 2021)

Santí said:


> Oh thank god, I thought I was going to have to wear the dunce cap around here for wasting it on a Lv31 Dugtrio in Diglett Cave but there's no topping this one.


It was a shiny Magikarp, though.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 15, 2021)

Flower said:


> It was a shiny Magikarp, though.


THATS STILL BETTER THAN ME

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Santí (Sep 15, 2021)

Flower said:


> It was a shiny Magikarp, though.


Ah, nah, this was in Pokemon Yellow. We didn't get Shinies until Gold/Silver/Crystal.

And OG MewTwo is legit the most painful Pokemon to catch without a Masterball in the history of Pokemon.


----------



## Flower (Sep 15, 2021)

Santí said:


> Ah, nah, this was in Pokemon Yellow. We didn't get Shinies until Gold/Silver/Crystal.
> 
> And OG MewTwo is legit the most painful Pokemon to catch without a Masterball in the history of Pokemon.


I caught it in Ruby.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 15, 2021)

@Crugyr


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 15, 2021)

Catamount said:


> @Crugyr


Cat

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Santí (Sep 15, 2021)

Like, if you wanted to catch Mewtwo in Red/Blue/Yellow without the Master Ball, It was absolutely necessary to have him Parlyzed/Freezed/Sleeped and at exactly 1 hp, and you're still likely to go through like 40 fuckin Ultra Balls on him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flower (Sep 15, 2021)

Santí said:


> Like, if you wanted to catch Mewtwo in Red/Blue/Yellow without the Master Ball, It was absolutely necessary to have him Parlyzed/Freezed/Sleeped and at exactly 1 hp, and you're still likely to go through like 40 fuckin Ultra Balls on him


Try Rayquaza in Ruby/Sapphire.


----------



## Santí (Sep 15, 2021)

Flower said:


> Try Rayquaza in Ruby/Sapphire.


I remember Rayquaza. But by the time  I played Ruby/Sapphire I was now a cool ass 10yo and 3 time Pokemon League Champion. 

Not a 5yo who started the game semi-illiterate like I did in Yellow, so I punked his ass

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flower (Sep 15, 2021)

Santí said:


> I remember Rayquaza. But by the time  I played Ruby/Sapphire I was now a cool10yo and now 3 time Pokemon League Champion. Not a 5yo who started the game semi-illiterate like I did in Yellow, so I punked his ass


I was like 7 or 8 when I played Ruby. I just learned how to read.


----------



## Santí (Sep 15, 2021)

7-8 was when I was finally smart enough to go through the game, and I was playing Gold simultaneously at the same time as Yellow going through them both 

I also had a Red version before I had Yellow, but that got stolen and therefor replaced by Yellow


----------



## Flower (Sep 15, 2021)

Santí said:


> 7-8 was when I was finally smart enough to go through the game, and I was playing Gold simultaneously at the same time as Yellow going through them both
> 
> I also had a Red version before I had Yellow, but that got stolen and therefor replaced by Yellow


I had Blue on N64 with this adapter thingy, but it was so painful to play on that tiny old TV back then.


----------



## Flower (Sep 15, 2021)

I remember lending my Leaf Green version to a childhood friend of mine and his NDS and all games got stolen on his vacation in Greece.


----------



## Ratchet (Sep 15, 2021)

Flower said:


> It was a shiny Magikarp, though.


Tfw, after thousands of hours of playing, I have never, not even once, encountered a legit shiny Pokemon. Not a single one.


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 15, 2021)

Ratchet said:


> Tfw, after thousands of hours of playing, I have never, not even once, encountered a legit shiny Pokemon. Not a single one.


Me either. Idk how people do it


----------



## Aries (Sep 15, 2021)

I got lucky once and catched a shiny tentacool in pokemon platinum. That was the highlight of poke career before I stopped playing Pokemon games.


----------



## Ratchet (Sep 15, 2021)

Crugyr said:


> Me either. Idk how people do it


I heard 40% of people believe Shiny Pokemon don't even really exist.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Santí (Sep 15, 2021)

I got a Tentacool and a Numel in Ruby. Don't think I've ever gotten any other shinies before


----------



## Flower (Sep 15, 2021)

Santí said:


> I got a Tentacool and a Numel in Ruby. Don't think I've ever gotten any other shinies before


First shiny I encountered was a Tentacool, too.


----------



## Ratchet (Sep 15, 2021)

I wonder if anyone has caught a shiny legendary before here?


----------



## Flower (Sep 15, 2021)

Ratchet said:


> I wonder if anyone has caught a shiny legendary before here?


No. I tried, but after restarting the battle for the 30th time I gave up -_-...


----------



## Ratchet (Sep 15, 2021)

Flower said:


> No. I tried, but after restarting the battle for the 30th time I gave up -_-...


Reminds me when I was trying to catch Deoxys in Omega Ruby with a Pokeball. After a week, I gave up.


----------



## Flower (Sep 15, 2021)

Natalija said:


> It's Crugyr @Ratchet


That‘s Nick from WG.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Natalija (Sep 15, 2021)

Flower said:


> That‘s Nick from WG.


LOL I got it, but I didn't know if other people knew him by this name

You really confused me for a sec here, I thought this was the game thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flower (Sep 15, 2021)

Natalija said:


> LOL I got it, but I didn't know if other people knew him by this name
> 
> You really confused me for a sec here, I thought this was the game thread


…

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Flower (Sep 15, 2021)

TheAncientCenturion said:


> I’d love live action scooby doo but Kvo can’t play


Let her play  .

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Toreno (Sep 15, 2021)

Only Shiny Pokemon I caught was the Red Gyarados in Ruby. I stopped playing right after that and never came back to that game.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Santí (Sep 16, 2021)

Toreno said:


> Only Shiny Pokemon I caught was the Red Gyarados in Ruby. I stopped playing right after that and never came back to that game.


You sure you not talking about Gold/Silver/Crystal?

Cuz that don't count


----------



## Toreno (Sep 16, 2021)

Santí said:


> You sure you not talking about Gold/Silver/Crystal?
> 
> Cuz that don't count


He appeared in those games but also made an appearance in Ruby.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 16, 2021)

50 dolla for someone who can make me a digimon mafia game

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Natalija (Sep 16, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> 50 dolla for someone who can make me a digimon mafia game


@TheAncientCenturion


----------



## Aries (Sep 16, 2021)

Give me a steam gift or 35 Dolla e shop code and I'll legit make ya a Digimon Mafia Adventure game

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TheAncientCenturion (Sep 16, 2021)

Natalija said:


> @TheAncientCenturion




I haven't even hosted my 1st game yet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Natalija (Sep 16, 2021)

Aries said:


> Give me a steam gift or 35 Dolla e shop code and I'll legit make ya a Digimon Mafia Adventure game





TheAncientCenturion said:


> I haven't even hosted my 1st game yet


Make the damn game and gimme Sora.


----------



## TheAncientCenturion (Sep 16, 2021)

Natalija said:


> Make the damn game and gimme Sora.


I'd give you Leomon

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Natalija (Sep 16, 2021)

TheAncientCenturion said:


> I'd give you Leomon


I've changed my mind, go away


----------



## Aries (Sep 16, 2021)

You know the deal honey if you want the goods you gotta pay  to touch these mafia legs

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 16, 2021)

Aries said:


> Give me a steam gift or 35 Dolla e shop code and I'll legit make ya a Digimon Mafia Adventure game


you drive a hard bargain, deal

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 16, 2021)

TheAncientCenturion said:


> I haven't even hosted my 1st game yet


dis coulda been ur chance

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheAncientCenturion (Sep 16, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> dis coulda been ur chance


I'll start by hosting a Scooby Doo game instead

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 16, 2021)

Alright then I'll do the Digimon game next. With someone already beating me to the punch on the Naruto game gonna go back to original trilogy of games marvel/ DCEU and MCU films was going to do


----------



## charles101 (Sep 16, 2021)

Does anybody know which game starts after Pokemon one? And is it right after or there's some time between them?


----------



## Shrike (Sep 16, 2021)

charles101 said:


> Does anybody know which game starts after Pokemon one? And is it right after or there's some time between them?


Who cares just sign up and

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## charles101 (Sep 16, 2021)

Shrike said:


> Who cares just sign up and


I signed up for whatever I could xd

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 17, 2021)

Aries said:


> Alright then I'll do the Digimon game next. With someone already beating me to the punch on the Naruto game gonna go back to original trilogy of games marvel/ DCEU and MCU films was going to do


do the naruto game anyway.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ratchet (Sep 17, 2021)

So, question. When it comes to sign ups, is there a queue, or is it just post signups whenever you have something ready and try not to overlap games too much?


----------



## Shrike (Sep 17, 2021)

Ratchet said:


> So, question. When it comes to sign ups, is there a queue, or is it just post signups whenever you have something ready and try not to overlap games too much?


There are no clear rules for the schedule but all hosts are aware of other games so we make it work. If it comes down to having too many games, that's good - we will easily make a schedule.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 17, 2021)

Lord Tentei said:


> do the naruto game anyway.



That's gonna be wait and see. Gonna see how I feel after the Digimon game. It's either gonna be this as my trilogy -> One Piece/Naruto/Dragonball or Marvel Films/DCEU/MCU. Still haven't fully decided since either or are great themes to use for a game


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 17, 2021)

Marvel would be low key great

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ratchet (Sep 17, 2021)

Aries said:


> That's gonna be wait and see. Gonna see how I feel after the Digimon game. It's either gonna be this as my trilogy -> One Piece/Naruto/Dragonball or Marvel Films/DCEU/MCU. Still haven't fully decided since either or are great themes to use for a game


What is bringing on the retirement, anyhow? Time, or just not feeling the drive anymore?


----------



## Drago (Sep 17, 2021)

Aries said:


> That's gonna be wait and see. Gonna see how I feel after the Digimon game. It's either gonna be this as my trilogy -> One Piece/Naruto/Dragonball or Marvel Films/DCEU/MCU. Still haven't fully decided since either or are great themes to use for a game


You've already hosted multiple games of the former, no? You should do the latter to keep it fresh and try something new.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 17, 2021)

Crugyr said:


> Marvel would be low key great



Marvel has some great chars for a game. I think DC tho also would make a great game. It may not have marvels popularity but has plenty of iconic chars to use


Ratchet said:


> What is bringing on the retirement, anyhow? Time, or just not feeling the drive anymore?



I think it's just time, I've been doing this since 2010. That's a decade of my life dedicated to this hobby. While it was fun ride I think it's time to pass the torch and do something else


Drago said:


> You've already hosted multiple games of the former, no? You should do the latter to keep it fresh and try something new.




Yeah I've done those games a few times. I think Dragonball is the only theme I would gladly go back too just because of how much of a fan I am but you are correct in that the comic trilogy will be something fresh. Comic themes are pretty rare here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 17, 2021)

Aries said:


> Marvel has some great chars for a game. I think DC tho also would make a great game. It may not have marvels popularity but has plenty of iconic chars to use
> 
> 
> I think it's just time, I've been doing this since 2010. That's a decade of my life dedicated to this hobby. While it was fun ride I think it's time to pass the torch and do something else
> ...


You were gonna pass the torch like 3 years ago and you still here

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ratchet (Sep 17, 2021)

Aries said:


> I think it's just time, I've been doing this since 2010. That's a decade of my life dedicated to this hobby. While it was fun ride I think it's time to pass the torch and do something else


Aye, fair enough. Well, it has been a good run, 10+ years is a lot for anything.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 17, 2021)

When is the game starting back up?


----------



## Flower (Sep 17, 2021)

@Crugyr btw I hosted a K game here.

Also, go back to Suoh   .


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 17, 2021)

Flower said:


> @Crugyr btw I hosted a K game here.
> 
> Also, go back to Suoh   .


Oh damn I missed it. And can’t always been killua here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flower (Sep 17, 2021)

Crugyr said:


> Oh damn I missed it. And can’t always been killua here


It was a Generic game, but I made Kuroh and Shiro the scum team.


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 17, 2021)

Flower said:


> It was a Generic game, but I made Kuroh and Shiro the scum team.


Oh that would definitely had been good


----------



## Flower (Sep 17, 2021)

Crugyr said:


> Oh that would definitely had been good


It was supposed to be RM, but like 6 players signed out and I couldn‘t do what I wanted  .


----------



## Aries (Sep 17, 2021)

Someone make me a pro wrestling game and give me crazy old Ric flair


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 17, 2021)

Flower said:


> It was supposed to be RM, but like 6 players signed out and I couldn‘t do what I wanted  .


That would work real well for RM. so many powers used

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flower (Sep 17, 2021)

Crugyr said:


> That would work real well for RM. so many powers used


+ A bunch of different factions.


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 17, 2021)

Flower said:


> + A bunch of different factions.


Oh definitely that would make flavour so tough


----------



## Flower (Sep 17, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> I don't even see how you could be inactive as scum.
> 
> The moment where you virtually auto and then come out to town to tell them the game is virtually over and that mafia won is probably the best feeling in mafia. Everyone should play to have that moment at least once.


Oh yes. God yes. This feeling is so good.


----------



## Flower (Sep 17, 2021)

OniKaido said:


>


This is a f***ing meme at this point :  .


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 17, 2021)

im happy we have alot of people hosting and stuff now. the section is picking up activity again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 17, 2021)

we really need official collab NF vs WG game

we need the vets and hosts from both sites to sign up as well 

ill try to work something out when im free but if anyone else has some ideas this would be sweet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Natalija (Sep 17, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> we really need official collab NF vs WG game
> 
> we need the vets and hosts from both sites to sign up as well
> 
> ill try to work something out when im free but if anyone else has some ideas this would be sweet


We literally are all playing together everywhere

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 17, 2021)

Natalija said:


> We literally are all playing together everywhere


we need an official WG vs NF championship. u know for the sake of nostalgia 3 years from now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ultra (Sep 18, 2021)

I'm interested in hosting a game here and noticed you don't have a queue. I can host asap but are there any formal rules/procedure on when to host IE don't intersect with ongoing sign ups or?


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 18, 2021)

Ultra said:


> I'm interested in hosting a game here and noticed you don't have a queue. I can host asap but are there any formal rules/procedure on when to host IE don't intersect with ongoing sign ups or?


usually whichever game fills first starts first unless the host wants otherwise. there is about a week to 2 weeks period between games start but sometimes games can be streamlined and run simultaneously depending on the game sizes.

if u wanna host a game just start the signup thread and try to get players to fill it up. once its full you can start the game thread at any available spot after on going games end or lose more than half their players


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 18, 2021)

Ultra said:


> I'm interested in hosting a game here and noticed you don't have a queue. I can host asap but are there any formal rules/procedure on when to host IE don't intersect with ongoing sign ups or?


Rules are less strict here in terms of hosting. Its mostly just common courtesy to try and not overlap with someone if both games fill at the same time. Or ask the hosts on some dates to do like alternative day / night phase i.e. once they start their night phase, you start your day phase.



Ekkologix said:


> im happy we have alot of people hosting and stuff now. the section is picking up activity again


activity come in spurts. Last year it was something similar after favorites but come holidays and after holidays it dwindles down until the next favorites lol


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 18, 2021)

I am glad more people are hosting. I get to throw my money around


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 18, 2021)

the problem is you guys fluff post too god damn much on WG for people like me to even wanna be apart of it. And, with my undertaking under another forum and creating an Naruto rpg for that. My time for mafia will eventually come to to a complete halt due to time constraints. As there are only so many hours in a day.

So, dunno how much longer I'll be playing. And, I know that would make quite a few people happy. But, eh such is life. So.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 20, 2021)

@Dragon D. Luffy @Iwandesu new thread convo title

Convo Thread Episode 9: Rise of Ragewalker


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 20, 2021)

I did have post 80,000 but it looks like bmx went deleting shit again


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 20, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy @Iwandesu new thread convo title
> 
> Convo Thread Episode 9: Rise of Ragewalker



I'm not staff.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 20, 2021)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm not staff.


Yeah but you're the OP and I'm hoping that allows you to change the title


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 20, 2021)

2021 champion predictions for a new poll maybe


----------



## Shrike (Sep 20, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy @Iwandesu new thread convo title
> 
> Convo Thread Episode 9: Rise of Ragewalker


Done. When you have contenders for the poll, I'll change it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 21, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> 2021 champion predictions for a new poll maybe


predictions for what exactly?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 21, 2021)

Lord Tentei said:


> predictions for what exactly?


Best player of the year or some shit like that, I haven't thought it through

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 21, 2021)

oh, so the noms should be me, me, and me.

gotcha.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 21, 2021)

I don't even remember what the fuck I've done this year


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 23, 2021)

I wonder if writeups in mafia games that have pictures have been deleted


----------



## Solar (Sep 23, 2021)

I'm going to have to go back to using Photobucket soon at this rate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Sep 23, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> I'm going to have to go back to using Photobucket soon at this rate.


Imgur should be fine. Should  



Oddjutsu said:


> I wonder if writeups in mafia games that have pictures have been deleted


Many of them did, sadly. I will discuss this with the hosts during the weekend when I have a bit more time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ratchet (Sep 23, 2021)

I believe Imgur routinely deletes images, too. No real pattern to it, thou.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Solar (Sep 23, 2021)

Shrike said:


> Imgur should be fine. Should


Maybe it's because one can really upload anything on the site and get away with it. 


Ratchet said:


> I believe Imgur routinely deletes images, too. No real pattern to it, thou.


That makes sense since it's impractical to offer free storage.


----------



## Aries (Sep 24, 2021)

I still think a yearly mafia section championships is needed. Like if Favs is our big role madness game, we need a generic game equivalent . Maybe not a 40+ player game but maybe like a 20-25 players with 4 game set ups split back to back. Top players with highest points makes it to final round ala the super bowl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hidden (Sep 24, 2021)

Aries said:


> I still think a yearly mafia section championships is needed. Like if Favs is our big role madness game, we need a generic game equivalent . Maybe not a 40+ player game but maybe like a 20-25 players with 4 game set ups split back to back. Top players with highest points makes it to final round ala the super bowl


I think the problem with this is its going to be really hard to find a group of people willing to play it out. Maybe I'm wrong and you'd get some people, but it's a pretty solid time commitment either way with a format that's not as popular on this site. Because if the setups are run back to back you could theoretically have this going for 2 months and that's pretty lengthy. Like, I'm the exact demographic you'd be looking for and I myself would be iffy on signing up for it.

So idk I think you'd have to have some sort of concession to get it to happen. Like having a smaller player list, doing a team thing, or something.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hidden (Sep 24, 2021)

I guess you could also just have people play as they want but then I feel like it just becomes a game of who ends up playing all 4 games more than anything else tbh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 24, 2021)

My idea on how to run a championship is optimal


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 24, 2021)

Small amount of competitors, possession issue, no player removal, x amount of days


----------



## Aries (Sep 24, 2021)

Hidden said:


> I think the problem with this is its going to be really hard to find a group of people willing to play it out. Maybe I'm wrong and you'd get some people, but it's a pretty solid time commitment either way with a format that's not as popular on this site. Because if the setups are run back to back you could theoretically have this going for 2 months and that's pretty lengthy. Like, I'm the exact demographic you'd be looking for and I myself would be iffy on signing up for it.
> 
> So idk I think you'd have to have some sort of concession to get it to happen. Like having a smaller player list, doing a team thing, or something.



That's true, generic games not being popular here and time commitment have plagued this from becoming a thing. I have tried in the past with the 2017 and 2019 mafia championship editions but they never catched on. I think 20 players is good enough to run it. 24 would be ideal but doubt could get that many peeps to join. 20 players. 5 teams of 4 and make the rounds smaller games. 

I think this way it doesn't go past 2 months plus in a team setting don't really get burnt out from playing back to back games


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 25, 2021)

Do a greek mythology mafia game

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ratchet (Sep 25, 2021)

I just worked it out, and for my record keeping purposes, I believe I've played and finished 22 games here in total. That would, somehow, make this place the third highest in game count for me, behind OPB and OJ if I'm not mistaken. My records are long out of date so I will never get an exact count, but I'm pretty sure this puts me at at least 250 games played total. So, for fun, I worked out how many games I've played per year, on average, and the answer is around 35. Given sporadic bouts of inactivty, and various other qualifiers I wont list out, when I started playing for around the first two years I must have averaged somewhere around 6-8 games per month. 

...16-18 year old Ratchet was _insane_. Kinda sad I can't go back and see those games now, to be honest.


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 25, 2021)

Has a game ever been made where scum truly knew exactly of each other?


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 25, 2021)

Like on sun you know who your suppose to be snitching on and getting gone but you can’t outright state it type ish? They can’t blatantly tell on anybody because it’ll result in game punishments and they don’t know the role of the other guys. Idk just something new.


----------



## Flower (Sep 25, 2021)

Ishmael said:


> Like on sun you know who your suppose to be snitching on and getting gone but you can’t outright state it type ish? They can’t blatantly tell on anybody because it’ll result in game punishments and they don’t know the role of the other guys. Idk just something new.


I once played a game in which scum didn‘t know each other at all. I was scum and killed one of my team. That was chaotic.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 25, 2021)

Flower said:


> I once played a game in which scum didn‘t know each other at all. I was scum and killed one of my team. That was chaotic.


Sounds like funnnnnnnn


----------



## A I Z E N (Sep 26, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> I'm going to have to go back to using Photobucket soon at this rate.


flickr is where its at


----------



## A I Z E N (Sep 26, 2021)

Ratchet said:


> I just worked it out, and for my record keeping purposes, I believe I've played and finished 22 games here in total. That would, somehow, make this place the third highest in game count for me, behind OPB and OJ if I'm not mistaken. My records are long out of date so I will never get an exact count, but I'm pretty sure this puts me at at least 250 games played total. So, for fun, I worked out how many games I've played per year, on average, and the answer is around 35. Given sporadic bouts of inactivty, and various other qualifiers I wont list out, when I started playing for around the first two years I must have averaged somewhere around 6-8 games per month.
> 
> ...16-18 year old Ratchet was _insane_. Kinda sad I can't go back and see those games now, to be honest.


ohh shaaat up you nerd. lol jk ratchet thats a lot of time i know i played a lot of games spread throughout like 10 forums but still dont even think im close to that number haha or maybe i am think oj was my highest amount of played games with maybe nf being second highest. not being able to see old games does suck for nostalgia purposes.

think mm wouldve been my homebase if vio and co kept it alive, i miss that place mafia was so pure there /:

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 27, 2021)

@A I Z E N you a Brady fan?


----------



## Ratchet (Sep 27, 2021)

Good taste if so.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A I Z E N (Sep 27, 2021)

Crugyr said:


> @A I Z E N you a Brady fan?


yessssir since Michigan days


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 27, 2021)

Ratchet said:


> Good taste if so.





A I Z E N said:


> yessssir since Michigan days


How about dem Rams though

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ratchet (Sep 27, 2021)

Crugyr said:


> How about dem Rams though


-_-
More pissed at the pathetic Niners tbh. How do you play so soft with 37 seconds left on the clock? Infuriating.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 27, 2021)

Ratchet said:


> -_-
> More pissed at the pathetic Niners tbh. How do you play so soft with 37 seconds left on the clock? Infuriating.


Yea was watching that not sure what the plan was. And took you guys like the whole first half to finally get it going


----------



## A I Z E N (Sep 27, 2021)

Crugyr said:


> How about dem Rams though


are you a rams fan?

my fam is fans but I’ve never been. my fam teams are raiders and rams but I’ve always been patriots and now bucs


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 27, 2021)

A I Z E N said:


> are you a rams fan?
> 
> my fam is fans but I’ve never been. my fam teams are raiders and rams but I’ve always been patriots and now bucs


Yea have been my whole life. And sorry to hear that you like those teams

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A I Z E N (Sep 27, 2021)

Crugyr said:


> Yea have been my whole life. And sorry to hear that you like those teams


we’re taking the Super Bowl again


----------



## Ratchet (Sep 27, 2021)

Crugyr said:


> Yea was watching that not sure what the plan was. And took you guys like the whole first half to finally get it going


Its just killed all my motivation and hype for the year. In the broader scheme of things it's only one loss but it's such a bad one in the home opener, next week vs Seattle becomes really important already.


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 27, 2021)

A I Z E N said:


> we’re taking the Super Bowl again


Pshhh fix that defense and I’ll believe you a bit more


Ratchet said:


> Its just killed all my motivation and hype for the year. In the broader scheme of things it's only one loss but it's such a bad one in the home opener, next week vs Seattle becomes really important already.


Yea we have cardinals then Seahawks


----------



## Solar (Sep 29, 2021)

Ishmael said:


> Sounds like funnnnnnnn


It kind of is. There was a mafia game in the Alley where no one but one scum knew anyone else. I was night killed by one of my mafia teammates because I appeared too town.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 29, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> It kind of is. There was a mafia game in the Alley where no one but one scum knew anyone else. I was night killed by one of my mafia teammates because I appeared too town.


That was a fun one to spectate


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 29, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> It kind of is. There was a mafia game in the Alley where no one but one scum knew anyone else. I was night killed by one of my mafia teammates because I appeared too town.


Found my read for the day, thanks Tiffany.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 29, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Do a greek mythology mafia game



We actually have a Greek Mythology game scheduled for next March! It's part of our ongoing mafia event, which you can see here:

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 2, 2021)

After the Digimon game gonna make a different game set up to keep it fresh. I'll like to rehost a game as a filler game . I'm thinking either the Yu-Gi-Oh theme or bring back the one people want me to do in FMA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hidden (Oct 2, 2021)

Hmm to drive myself crazy trying to adequately balance my first role madness game with no context for a baseline, or to just make it, see what happens, and probably have one side overpowered. That is the question


----------



## Hidden (Oct 2, 2021)

If anyone wants to play (relatively light) role madness but are annoyed about how much claiming solves the game, you should check out my attempt at it 

Fair warning there's probably a good chance this won't be balanced but I'm gonna try my best for my first attempt

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Solar (Oct 2, 2021)

Hidden said:


> If anyone wants to play (relatively light) role madness but are annoyed about how much claiming solves the game, you should check out my attempt at it
> 
> Fair warning there's probably a good chance this won't be balanced but I'm gonna try my best for my first attempt


I'm done with role madness for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Hidden (Oct 2, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> I'm done with role madness for the foreseeable future.


It is very light role madness (1-2 abilities per person) but very fair


----------



## Kingslayer (Oct 3, 2021)

Aries said:


> After the Digimon game gonna make a different game set up to keep it fresh. I'll like to rehost a game as a filler game . I'm thinking either the Yu-Gi-Oh theme or bring back the one people want me to do in FMA


Do you want yi go oh rules from natsu .


----------



## Flower (Oct 3, 2021)

@Aries I broke a game again.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kingslayer (Oct 3, 2021)

Flower said:


> @Aries I broke a game again.


Well done padwan the circle is full . You just moved to level 9  close to learn secrets of SithLord.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 3, 2021)

Kingslayer said:


> Well done padwan the circle is full . You just moved to level 9  close to learn secrets of SithLord.


Honestly, it's amazing to do. But at the same time it's frustrating for those who lost. So I want to officially announce I'm done with game breaks. Next games I will play normally without anyone having to worry about me breaking anything.


----------



## Aries (Oct 3, 2021)

Kingslayer said:


> Do you want yi go oh rules from natsu .





Dude really spazzed out because I wanted to use a different format from the usual Yu-Gi-Oh formats. Somewhere out there he's raging at the thought of me ruining Yu-Gi-Oh by making a Mafia game out of it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kingslayer (Oct 3, 2021)

Flower said:


> Honestly, it's amazing to do. But at the same time it's frustrating for those who lost. So I want to officially announce I'm done with game breaks. Next games I will play normally without anyone having to worry about me breaking anything.


My advise is when you are hosting huge ass games always have co host . It s always good to have 2nd person who can help you out in setups . 

Honestly i would say take risk and enjoy hosting . If it fails so be it you can always learn from it .


----------



## Flower (Oct 3, 2021)

Kingslayer said:


> My advise is when you are hosting huge ass games always have co host . It s always good to have 2nd person who can help you out in setups .
> 
> Honestly i would say take risk and enjoy hosting . If it fails so be it you can always learn from it .


Not as a host, I broke it as a player. Omegakilled all players except Mafia in a single phase   .


I did this twice now, first in Aries' game, then in Onikaido's.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Oct 3, 2021)

Flower said:


> Not as a host, I broke it as a player. Omegakilled all players except Mafia in a single phase   .
> 
> 
> I did this twice now, first in Aries' game, then in Onikaido's.


----------



## Flower (Oct 3, 2021)

But then there's still @Platinum . The guy breaking games for breakfast like it's his morning routine.


----------



## Kingslayer (Oct 3, 2021)

Aries and Oni are turning flower into darth flower . She was chosen one bestowed by Obi wan @WolfPrinceKiba !! 

What have you done !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Oct 3, 2021)

I blame @OniKaido he has kaido agenda .


----------



## Aries (Oct 3, 2021)

Flower said:


> @Aries I broke a game again.



Yeah I just saw, unfortunately for oni I expected that outcome as soon as he told me he based the game off my games. Games like that can easily be exploited from both sides, As a host you put to much faith in your players playing fair so you don't take into account peeps wanting to win by any means. 

As a host you try to be as neutral as possible but their comes a time you have to act for the integrity of your game. I understand many hosts don't want to cross that line as its bastardizing their game but the reality is your never gonna get a perfect game set up. I think most role madness hosts should take the approach plat and me took in favs 11/ one I incorporated during the bleach game. Make in game patches when game breaking or game looping mechanics or abilities are about to be exploited. Save yourself the headache from having to spend the post game explaining yourself

It's all fun and memes until peeps start raging at you.its why I prevented onis mass ressurección / game breaking ending in favs 11. It doesn't matter how good the game was before it. All it takes is the game to abruptly end to leave a bad taste in people's mouth. Shame because Mafia or who ever worked hard for it will never get the cred due, peeps will always put a asterisk behind the win

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Flower (Oct 3, 2021)

Aries said:


> Yeah I just saw, unfortunately for oni I expected that outcome as soon as he told me he based the game off my games. Games like that can easily be exploited from both sides, As a host you put to much faith in your players playing fair so you don't take into account peeps wanting to win by any means.
> 
> As a host you try to be as neutral as possible but their comes a time you have to act for the integrity of your game. I understand many hosts don't want to cross that line as its bastardizing their game but the reality is your never gonna get a perfect game set up. I think most role madness hosts should take the approach plat and me took in favs 11/ one I incorporated during the bleach game. Make in game patches when game breaking or game looping mechanics or abilities are about to be exploited. Save yourself the headache from having to spend the post game explaining yourself
> 
> It's all fun and memes until peeps start raging at you.its why I prevented onis mass ressurección / game breaking ending in favs 11. It doesn't matter how good the game was before it. All it takes is the game to abruptly end to leave a bad taste in people's mouth. Shame because Mafia or who ever worked hard for it will never get the cred due, peeps will always put a asterisk behind the win


I won't do that again from now on. I mean, we could win by simply using abilities, but I felt people's frustration afterwards. And while I do enjoy people getting mad at me for such things @A I Z E N got a point when he said that was just heartless.


So future hosts won't have to worry about that anymore. At least not on my part.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 3, 2021)

Kingslayer said:


> Aries and Oni are turning flower into darth flower . She was chosen one bestowed by Obi wan @WolfPrinceKiba !!
> 
> What have you done !


I blame @Light D Lamperouge . He corrupted me.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 3, 2021)

Kingslayer said:


> Aries and Oni are turning flower into darth flower . She was chosen one bestowed by Obi wan @WolfPrinceKiba !!
> 
> What have you done !


The Princess of Hope shall overcome all temptations in the end

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ratchet (Oct 3, 2021)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> The Princess of Hope shall overcome all temptations in the end


Am hype for GG4 btw. I didn't put a great account of myself out there in GG3, but I'm feeling it again. Not sure how your Champs game went/is going, but best of luck for that too.


----------



## Flower (Oct 3, 2021)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> The Princess of Hope shall overcome all temptations in the end


I need a good redemption arc .


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 3, 2021)

Flower said:


> I blame @Light D Lamperouge . He corrupted me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 3, 2021)

Raitoo, I broke 2 games now   .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 3, 2021)

Flower said:


> Raitoo, I broke 2 games now   .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Flower (Oct 3, 2021)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


…

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Ratchet (Oct 3, 2021)

It was worth it.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 4, 2021)

Is anyone banned here ?


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> Is anyone banned here ?



I think not


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 4, 2021)

Literally half my OBD regulars yeeted
Holy fuck


----------



## Solar (Oct 4, 2021)

Alibaba is a mod? Looks like I'll be spiting the staff in games now.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 4, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> Alibaba is a mod? Looks like I'll be spiting the staff in games now.


Likely got some of the errhm, vacant spots


----------



## Flower (Oct 4, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> Is anyone banned here ?


Sigis, apparently.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2021)

Now I can use my newfound power to stop @Flower from breaking games

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 4, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Now I can use my newfound power to stop @Flower from breaking games


Says the guy who brutally murdered me   .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Solar (Oct 4, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> Likely got some of the errhm, vacant spots


Yeah, I heard that they banned a lot of people for setting up a analogous Taiwanese board to escape the Cultural Revolution.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 4, 2021)

Flower said:


> Sigis, apparently.


 
Nope 
NOPE


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2021)

Flower said:


> Says the guy who brutally murdered me   .



It was a gift full of love

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Flower (Oct 4, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It was a gift full of love


Next time I‘m scum I will give you a gift   .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Solar (Oct 4, 2021)

Where are you modding, @Alibaba Saluja ?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2021)

Flower said:


> Next time I‘m scum I will give you a gift   .



Pls don't xD

Let's work together.

Indie Alibaba and scum Flower

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 4, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Pls don't xD
> 
> Let's work together.
> 
> Indie Alibaba and scum Flower


That sounds like a good deal   .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2021)

Flower said:


> That sounds like a good deal   .



We have a deal then  

See you on the battlefield Baam Sis

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 4, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> We have a deal then
> 
> See you on the battlefield Baam Sis


Bring a pot of fresh tea to the party   .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> Where are you modding, @Alibaba Saluja ?



I'm still getting used to it. So we'll see where.

But man I really wanted for us two to start anew xD

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Solar (Oct 4, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm still getting used to it. So we'll see where.
> 
> But man I really wanted for us two to start anew xD


What do you mean?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2021)

Flower said:


> Bring a pot of fresh tea to the party   .



Tea is good for your health. I approve of this  

And some avocado toast with eggs benedict served with fresh salad for a meal

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 4, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Tea is good for your health. I approve of this
> 
> And some avocado toast with eggs benedict served with fresh salad for a meal


I‘ve become a tea addict. Everyday I‘m having a fresh pot of Ceylon tea.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> What do you mean?



Like let's forget the past Tiff xD

C'mon pls


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2021)

Flower said:


> I‘ve become a tea addict. Everyday I‘m having a fresh pot of Ceylon tea.



That's the best thing. You'll live for an hundred years drinking tea everyday.

Better than coffee for sure

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 4, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> That's the best thing. You'll live for an hundred years drinking tea everyday.
> 
> Better than coffee for sure


It also calms me down when I‘m stressed out. Today was hell   .

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Solar (Oct 4, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Like let's forget the past Tiff xD
> 
> C'mon pls


I don't personally dislike you, and I didn't mean it to come across that way.

I just want to kill you in games for a while.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Natalija (Oct 4, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> Is anyone banned here ?


Why would anyone be banned, what's going on


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2021)

Flower said:


> It also calms me down when I‘m stressed out. Today was hell   .



Yeah some days are like that. Hope you're better now.

Nothing like a warm bath with some tea at the end of the day to relax

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> I don't personally dislike you, and I didn't mean it to come across that way.
> 
> I just want to kill you in games for a while.



Oh ok. Then that's fine xD

I thought it was serious.

If it's just that then I'm relieved

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 4, 2021)

Natalija said:


> Why would anyone be banned, what's going on



Same reason the empire wanted to crush the rebels on star wars, mbxx went full Darth sideous/Palpatine

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 4, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> I don't personally dislike you, and I didn't mean it to come across that way.
> 
> I just want to kill you in games for a while.


No killing Ali!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Solar (Oct 4, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Oh ok. Then that's fine xD
> 
> I thought it was serious.
> 
> If it's just that then I'm relieved


No, don't worry. Games are just games. I'm not going to actually dislike anyone because of forum games. 

Same goes to @Flower and @OniKaido if there was any confusion in regards to the previous game.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Solar (Oct 4, 2021)

Flower said:


> No killing Ali!


Don't worry. You will both be dying together.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 4, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> Don't worry. You will both be dying together.


Not if we kill you first   .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Natalija (Oct 4, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> Same goes to @Flower and @OniKaido if there was any confusion in regards to the previous game.


Why's that, did you snap without me there?


----------



## Flower (Oct 4, 2021)

Natalija said:


> Why's that, did you snap without me there?


I broke the game, Nat   .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Natalija (Oct 4, 2021)

Flower said:


> I broke the game, Nat   .


  glad I wasn't there then

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Solar (Oct 4, 2021)

Flower said:


> Not if we kill you first   .


I'll just return stronger the next time.


Natalija said:


> Why's that, did you snap without me there?


Yeah. I snapped and subbed out of all of my games because Flower broke our last game. I was pissed. 

Still am.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Flower (Oct 4, 2021)

Natalija said:


> glad I wasn't there then


I‘d have converted you D1, dw.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Natalija (Oct 4, 2021)

Flower said:


> I‘d have converted you D1, dw.


Pls no, everyone don't convert me ever

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 4, 2021)

Natalija said:


> Pls no, everyone don't convert me ever


But I loved being scum with you.

Me:  .

You: OMG do something already !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 4, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> I'll just return stronger the next time.
> 
> Yeah. I snapped and subbed out of all of my games because Flower broke our last game. I was pissed.
> 
> Still am.


I love people getting pissed at me, though   .


----------



## Natalija (Oct 4, 2021)

Flower said:


> But I loved being scum with you.
> 
> Me:  .
> 
> You: OMG do something already !


One day we're gonna score scum together from the start

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 4, 2021)

Natalija said:


> One day we're gonna score scum together from the start


You‘re gonna make me work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 4, 2021)

I can confirm I was hiding in a bunker when natalija visited Mexico that's why I'm safe

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Flower (Oct 4, 2021)

Aries said:


> I can confirm I was hiding in a bunker when natalija visited Mexico that's why I'm safe


You were just a Survivor. Not worth a kill   .


----------



## Solar (Oct 4, 2021)

Flower said:


> I love people getting pissed at me, though   .


Good. It'll be for a while.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 4, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> Good. It'll be for a while.


I‘m gonna get rekt, aren‘t I   ?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lind (Oct 4, 2021)

Natalija said:


> One day we're gonna score scum together from the start


Wait was the only game you guys were scum together in when I subbed out? 

Well, watching you two plan and talk it out was fun. Hell it was actually a 3 man scum team since I too was talking in the chat lmao.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 4, 2021)

Lind said:


> Wait was the only game you guys were scum together in when I subbed out?
> 
> Well, watching you two plan and talk it out was fun. Hell it was actually a 3 man scum team since I too was talking in the chat lmao.


We need to be a team in the next Aries game.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> No, don't worry. Games are just games. I'm not going to actually dislike anyone because of forum games.
> 
> Same goes to @Flower and @OniKaido if there was any confusion in regards to the previous game.



I agree with you.

That´s nice to hear. So we´re  waifu ponytail comrades again


----------



## Natalija (Oct 4, 2021)

Aries said:


> I can confirm I was hiding in a bunker when natalija visited Mexico that's why I'm safe


I just returned home from Mexico! 

I want you to believe you're safe... 



Lind said:


> Wait was the only game you guys were scum together in when I subbed out?
> 
> Well, watching you two plan and talk it out was fun. Hell it was actually a 3 man scum team since I too was talking in the chat lmao.


That was the only time, yeah.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 4, 2021)

Natalija said:


> I just returned home from Mexico!
> 
> I want you to believe you're safe...
> 
> ...


Are we gonna faction kill Aries   ?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Natalija (Oct 4, 2021)

Flower said:


> Are we gonna faction kill Aries   ?


That's the first course of action no matter my faction

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Solar (Oct 4, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I agree with you.
> 
> That´s nice to hear. So we´re  waifu ponytail comrades again


It was silver-haired twintail. 

This just shows why you deserve to be killed for a while.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 4, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> It was silver-haired twintail.
> 
> This just shows why you deserve to be killed for a while.



True true.

Twintail like Kurumi Tokisaki


----------



## Flower (Oct 4, 2021)

@Alibaba Saluja here‘s the plan:

We use this action to kill Tiffany first second in the game, then we convert Natalija, then we‘re offing Aries using her omegakill specifically designed for him.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lind (Oct 4, 2021)

Ratchet said:


> It was worth it.


Your avatar is absolutely amazing. If you wanted to use an extremely sexy avatar for players to pay attention to your avatar rather than your posts in mafia, then this is the one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 4, 2021)

Lind said:


> Your avatar is absolutely amazing. If you wanted to use an extremely sexy avatar for players to pay attention to your avatar rather than your posts in mafia, then this is the one.


It was the best Karen art I could find   .

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Solar (Oct 4, 2021)

Flower said:


> @Alibaba Saluja here‘s the plan:
> 
> We use this action to kill Tiffany first second in the game, then we convert Natalija, then we‘re offing Aries using her omegakill specifically designed for him.


I'm ready.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Flower (Oct 4, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> I'm ready.


For another game break   ?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lind (Oct 4, 2021)

Flower said:


> It was the best Karen art I could find   .


Now that you mention it, you're sporting a Lance avatar, and Ratchet is wearing a Karen avatar. I also looked over at the Chimera ants game a bit, and Crugry, and Prof changed too. I see what's going on lmao. 

Great find btw. That avatar is amazing.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 4, 2021)

Lind said:


> Now that you mention it, you're sporting a Lance avatar, and Ratchet is wearing a Karen avatar. I also looked over at the Chimera ants game a bit, and Crugry, and Prof changed too. I see what's going on lmao.
> 
> Great find btw. That avatar is amazing.


We‘re honouring our team. And Ratchet wanted a female avy, so we switched.


----------



## Lind (Oct 4, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> I'm ready.


Tiff, I'll team up with you. 

You and I have the same hit list it seems.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 4, 2021)

Lind said:


> Tiff, I'll team up with you.
> 
> You and I have the same hit list it seems.


What did I ever do to you, though   ?


----------



## Lind (Oct 4, 2021)

Flower said:


> We‘re honouring our team. And Ratchet wanted a female avy, so we switched.


I wish I could honour my town team... but after getting destroyed, I'd rather forget it lmao.


----------



## Lind (Oct 4, 2021)

Flower said:


> What did I ever do to you, though   ?


I need some redemption for this game break you pulled.


----------



## Flower (Oct 4, 2021)

Lind said:


> I need some redemption for this game break you pulled.


You‘re not gonna catch me   .


----------



## Lind (Oct 4, 2021)

Flower said:


> You‘re not gonna catch me   .


Worth a try  

InB4 we are on one team.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 4, 2021)

Hello everyone,

I am sad to say that I will no longer be hosting on NF. I am very disappointed to end the World Mafia Arts event after only one game, but unfortunately I have no choice.

@Rinoa thanks again for all the support you gave our section.

I am, however, determined to continue the tradition of Favorites. There will still be a Favorites next year, and hopefully for many years to come.

If you would like information about how we will continue Favorites, or just to stay in touch, please add me on Discord at *Scorn of the Nitty#8394*.

Be careful what you say here. Big brother is watching, always watching.​

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Natalija (Oct 4, 2021)

Shizune said:


> I am sad to say that I will no longer be hosting on NF. ​


Huh, why not? We love your games, don't do that

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Shizune (Oct 4, 2021)

Natalija said:


> Huh, why not? We love your games, don't do that



Thanks, I appreciate that. Add me on Discord and we can talk more about it. It's very difficult to talk on NF right now.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Solar (Oct 4, 2021)

Flower said:


> For another game break   ?


To break your neck.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Flower (Oct 4, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> To break your neck.


Throwing your life away so casually   ?


----------



## Solar (Oct 4, 2021)

Lind said:


> Tiff, I'll team up with you.
> 
> You and I have the same hit list it seems.


Deal. We'll kill them last.


Flower said:


> Throwing your life away so casually   ?


I work best when I sub I'm anyway.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 4, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> Deal. We'll kill them last.
> 
> I work best when I sub I'm anyway.


I‘m not afraid of you   .


----------



## Solar (Oct 4, 2021)

Natalija said:


> Huh, why not? We love your games, don't do that


Probably due to the drama of banning members for creating and using an alternate site. 

Favorites on WG soon though.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Solar (Oct 4, 2021)

Flower said:


> I‘m not afraid of you   .


Then you will die braver than most.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Oct 4, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> Probably due to the drama of banning members for creating and using an alternate site.
> 
> Favorites on WG soon though.



You probably shouldn't post things like this unless you're prepared to lose your account here.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Natalija (Oct 4, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> Probably due to the drama of banning members for creating and using an alternate site.
> 
> Favorites on WG soon though.


Don't talk about other forums, you'll get disabled

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Solar (Oct 4, 2021)

Shizune said:


> You probably shouldn't post things like this unless you're prepared to lose your account here.





Natalija said:


> Don't talk about other forums, you'll get disabled


It's not really a concern. We'll all leave someday. What does it matter if it's forced one day sooner?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 4, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> Then you will die braver than most.


Can‘t we be friends?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Natalija (Oct 4, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> It's not really a concern. We'll all leave someday. What does it matter if it's forced one day sooner?


Shut up, you can't leave cause I need to scum hunt you

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 4, 2021)

I feel atp I‘m on a lot of people‘s hit lists   .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 4, 2021)

Have mercy, guys   .


----------



## Solar (Oct 4, 2021)

Flower said:


> Can‘t we be friends?


My spirit is strong, but my flesh is weak. Forgiveness is the domain of the Lord. On guard, Flower.  


Natalija said:


> Shut up, you can't leave cause I need to scum hunt you


I will see you at Weebs soon.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 4, 2021)

Should have made Mbxx even more powerful in favorites. 

His lust for power knows no bounds.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Flower (Oct 4, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> My spirit is strong, but my flesh is weak. Forgiveness is the domain of the Lord. On guard, Flower.
> 
> I will see you at Weebs soon.


Ngl I enjoy playing with you a lot. Always feels like a good challenge.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Solar (Oct 4, 2021)

Flower said:


> Ngl I enjoy playing with you a lot. Always feels like a good challenge.


I'm glad you think this. I also have respect for you. I will still drag out the kill though.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 4, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> I'm glad you think this. I also have respect for you. I will still drag out the kill though.


Whoever fires first, wins .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 4, 2021)

Platinum said:


> Should have made Mbxx even more powerful in favorites.
> 
> His lust for power knows no bounds.



Here comes Favorites 11 HD Remastered Where we take the square enix route and only cover a fraction of the original game

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 4, 2021)

Aries said:


> Here comes Favorites 11 HD Remastered Where we take the square enix route and only cover a fraction of the original game



Re: connect favs 11


----------



## Flower (Oct 4, 2021)

Aries said:


> Here comes Favorites 11 HD Remastered Where we take the square enix route and only cover a fraction of the original game


As long as I get to be Infinte Flower Works again I‘m in!


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 4, 2021)

Natalija said:


> Why would anyone be banned, what's going on


Half OBD regulars got banned because of some shenanigans


Shizune said:


> You probably shouldn't post things like this unless you're prepared to lose your account here.


Bruh if Tiffany gets banned for a silly post like that I think I'm legit stepping out of modship

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 4, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> It's not really a concern. We'll all leave someday. What does it matter if it's forced one day sooner?


This is deep right here damn

Reactions: Funny 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 4, 2021)

God I already miss sig

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Flower (Oct 4, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> God I already miss sig


Can‘t you do something?


----------



## Natalija (Oct 4, 2021)

Flower said:


> Can‘t you do something?


Mods can't do shit when someone is disabled


----------



## Aries (Oct 4, 2021)

Order 66 happened on people. Poor sigis was a casuality


----------



## Platinum (Oct 4, 2021)

Flower said:


> Can‘t you do something?



Mbxx listens to the mods about as often as pigs fly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ratchet (Oct 5, 2021)

Lind said:


> Your avatar is absolutely amazing. If you wanted to use an extremely sexy avatar for players to pay attention to your avatar rather than your posts in mafia, then this is the one.


All according to keikaku

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ratchet (Oct 5, 2021)

Shizune said:


> You probably shouldn't post things like this unless you're prepared to lose your account here.





Natalija said:


> Don't talk about other forums, you'll get disabled


To be honest, if you can be banned from a forum for the mere mention of other forums similar to this one, despite a sizeable cross-section of users being present on both, then it's probably not a forum you want to be on for long anyway. 

But if this isn't all too familiar. Anime Forums, weird possessiveness over users as if they have exclusivity to them, complex political scandals... good to see some things never change.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shrike (Oct 5, 2021)

Please just continue to have the same fun you always had here - we aren't really affected much in this section and the things are looking up either way. As with every storm, it will pass and this one is ending very soon.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 5, 2021)

I lost like 5k posts, did my spam get deleted again lmao


----------



## Shrike (Oct 5, 2021)

Underworld Broker said:


> I lost like 5k posts, did my spam get deleted again lmao


The Alley archives pre-update were deleted, so yeah, we took a post dive. The Dumpster is safe though, that's important. Look to the future, I have a reason to think it will be a lot brighter.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 5, 2021)

Shrike said:


> The Alley archives pre-update were deleted, so yeah, we took a post dive. The Dumpster is safe though, that's important. Look to the future, I have a reason to think it will be a lot brighter.



Glad our dumpster seems to be the only safe place these days 

Also I hope the reason for brighter future is our evil overlord is finally selling the site to someone more competent

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 5, 2021)

Flower said:


> @Alibaba Saluja here‘s the plan:
> 
> We use this action to kill Tiffany first second in the game, then we convert Natalija, then we‘re offing Aries using her omegakill specifically designed for him.



Game breaking plan  

I approve. After offing Aries we take his throne as hosts and reign supreme over the game

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 5, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Game breaking plan
> 
> I approve. After offing Aries we take his throne as hosts and reign supreme over the game


Date A Live game when?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 5, 2021)

Flower said:


> Date A Live game when?



Just say when and where and I'll be there  

Seriously though. We need to make one DAL mafia game. It's long overdue.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 5, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Just say when and where and I'll be there
> 
> Seriously though. We need to make one DAL mafia game. It's long overdue.


@Rej you up!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 5, 2021)

Flower said:


> @Rej you up!



@Rej

I'll praise your name throughout the Ages if you make a DAL mafia game.

I'll even include your name (cameo appearance) in "One Thousand and One Nights".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Solar (Oct 5, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> Bruh if Tiffany gets banned for a silly post like that I think I'm legit stepping out of modship


I'm still here.


Shrike said:


> Please just continue to have the same fun you always had here - we aren't really affected much in this section and the things are looking up either way. As with every storm, it will pass and this one is ending very soon.


I think that any attempt to mass migrate has really kind of faded. The opportunity is gone. Which makes sense. I doubt most of the changes really impact most members anyway, and with things such as this, if you don't see a huge push early on, then it probably won't materialize. It'll probably be an other board with some population crossover like WG currently is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 5, 2021)

Mass migrations never happen tbh
Just fucking bring my regulars back and we are fine

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shrike (Oct 5, 2021)

Oddjutsu and Sigisimund need to be back, yeah.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Flower (Oct 5, 2021)

OniKaido said:


> The Oni Games effect, it hits you like a truck.


Rather 2 SRM games and one RM game at the same time   .

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 5, 2021)

Flower said:


> Rather 2 SRM games and one RM game at the same time   .


You call that game in WG SRM? Please.


----------



## Flower (Oct 5, 2021)

@Kvothe Kingkiller every time you sub for me you only get to play one day   .

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 5, 2021)

Flower said:


> @Kvothe Kingkiller every time you sub for me you only get to play one day   .


I'm going to remember this the next time I sub in for you flower

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Flower (Oct 5, 2021)

OniKaido said:


> You call that game in WG SRM? Please.


Still too many games   . Why are there so many I wanna play co-running?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 5, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> I'm going to remember this the next time I sub in for you flower


Ask the host who you subbing in for beforehand .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 5, 2021)

Flower said:


> Still too many games   . Why are there so many I wanna play co-running?


The fact that you stuck to mine twice till the end means a lot to me sis, thanks!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 5, 2021)

OniKaido said:


> The fact that you stuck to mine twice till the end means a lot to me sis, thanks!


I double won both of them, too, so can‘t complain   .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Solar (Oct 5, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> Just fucking bring my regulars back and we are fine


Leave them be. They are probably very happy. Or at least pretending to be.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2021)

@JFF 

I am throwing my hat into the ring to be modded for this section. Some of my qualifications as follows:

-I have a rich and decorated history of being basically the best power in this section (and also forum). This can be fact checked.
-I am a minority so you can hit cultural diversity quotas (black)
-I am indubitably the most qualified for this position due to my experience of the subject matter because I am Italian(black)
-I have a great dog avatar
-I will basically do absolutely nothing if I get modded. In fact, I probably won’t even log on after posting this. Therefore I cannot cause you any trouble with impudence or defiance. 
-I can fit so much in my mouth it would make a pelican blush. 

Let’s do this, bruder.

Reactions: Funny 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Ratchet (Oct 6, 2021)

FLORIDA MAN said:


> @JFF
> 
> I am throwing my hat into the ring to be modded for this section. Some of my qualifications as follows:
> 
> ...


Yes but when are you playing again?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 6, 2021)

FLORIDA MAN said:


> @JFF
> 
> I am throwing my hat into the ring to be modded for this section. Some of my qualifications as follows:
> 
> ...


Come back and play...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 6, 2021)

FLORIDA MAN said:


> @JFF
> 
> I am throwing my hat into the ring to be modded for this section. Some of my qualifications as follows:
> 
> ...


why a pelican

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 7, 2021)

FLORIDA MAN said:


> @JFF
> 
> I am throwing my hat into the ring to be modded for this section. Some of my qualifications as follows:
> 
> ...



Why arent u joining games anymore


----------



## Shrike (Oct 7, 2021)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why arent u joining games anymore


Because he joined.. A game of life


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2021)

Shrike said:


> Because he joined.. A game of life



I joined it too, but I have been coasting in that one tbh

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shrike (Oct 7, 2021)

Platinum said:


> I joined it too, but I have been coasting in that one tbh


I am trying both at the same time, let's see where my breaking point is. 

In before its tomorrow

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Flower (Oct 7, 2021)

Shrike said:


> I am trying both at the same time, let's see where my breaking point is.
> 
> In before its tomorrow


Doing both at the same time, that's some dedication.


----------



## Shrike (Oct 7, 2021)

Flower said:


> Doing both at the same time, that's some dedication.


I was always multitasking successfully

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 7, 2021)

Shrike said:


> I was always multitasking successfully


I was, too, during Economics lectures.


Okay, I only focused on playing Mafia and didn't pay attention at all, but I would have slept otherwise, so at least I was productive.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 7, 2021)

Flower said:


> I was, too, during Economics lectures.
> 
> 
> Okay, I only focused on playing Mafia and didn't pay attention at all, but I would have slept otherwise, so at least I was productive.



Sounds like me in my younger days

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 7, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Sounds like me in my younger days


That's why we are Baambros!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 7, 2021)

Flower said:


> That's why we are Baambros!



Pictured.

Disgaea Mafia game  

@Mickey Mouse


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 7, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Pictured.
> 
> Disgaea Mafia game
> 
> @Mickey Mouse


Don't ever summon me back to this garbage section again, Alibaba.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Oct 7, 2021)

Shrike said:


> Oddjutsu and Sigisimund need to be back, yeah.


Working on it.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 7, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Don't ever summon me back to this garbage section again, Alibaba.



Don't be like that


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 7, 2021)

Wait is Mickey Mouse  superman?


----------



## Flower (Oct 7, 2021)

Crugyr said:


> Wait is Mickey Mouse  superman?


Maybe.


----------



## Ratchet (Oct 7, 2021)

Crugyr said:


> Wait is Mickey Mouse  superman?


Ya.


----------



## Solar (Oct 7, 2021)

Shrike said:


> Working on it.


You need a lawyer to help you negotiate. Get to it, @Iwandesu

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 7, 2021)

Holy shit good old supe


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 7, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> You need a lawyer to help you negotiate. Get to it, @Iwandesu


Yeah i think we might be on it

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 7, 2021)

@Sigismund

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Shrike (Oct 7, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> @Sigismund


Hey @Sigismund

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 7, 2021)

@Sigismund is back


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 7, 2021)

Btw @Sigismund 

Sign up to Aries´ Digimon Mafia Game


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 7, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Btw @Sigismund
> 
> Sign up to Aries´ Digimon Mafia Game


he needs to be unbanned first


----------



## Ratchet (Oct 7, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> he needs to be unbanned first


His profile is available now, so I think he has been.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 7, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> he needs to be unbanned first



There is a Sigismund among us


----------



## Sigismund (Oct 7, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> @Sigismund





Shrike said:


> Hey @Sigismund





Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Sigismund is back

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Friendly 2


----------



## Sigismund (Oct 7, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Btw @Sigismund
> 
> Sign up to Aries´ Digimon Mafia Game


Im autosigned

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Shrike (Oct 7, 2021)

Open your eyes and be the top 3 scummies people of the section again


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 7, 2021)

hi. welcome back @Sigismund.

bye.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ratchet (Oct 7, 2021)

With Siggy back, I can post my sign ups guilt free~

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kingslayer (Oct 7, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> Yeah i think we might be on it


Es bueno estar de vuelta   Gracias @Shrike @Iwandesu

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 8, 2021)

Crugyr said:


> Wait is Mickey Mouse  superman?



u need to slander him for that name change


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 8, 2021)

my head hurts so much

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 8, 2021)

Underworld Broker said:


> u need to slander him for that name change


I really do, I only figured it was him because of the avy


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 8, 2021)

@


Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> my head hurts so much


Actual hangover or forum hangover ?


----------



## Hero (Oct 8, 2021)

Whole lotta yikes in this mf

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 8, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> @
> 
> Actual hangover or forum hangover ?


not a hangover but actual headache


----------



## Shrike (Oct 8, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> not a hangover but actual headache


Take a pill, rest. No fever?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 8, 2021)

Shrike said:


> Take a pill, rest. No fever?


no more fever, thankfully. just exhaustion, headaches, and sore throat atm

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shrike (Oct 8, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> no more fever, thankfully. just exhaustion, headaches, and sore throat atm


Hang in there girlie

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 8, 2021)

would anyone be down to play among us right now


----------



## Vivo Diez (Oct 8, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> would anyone be down to play among us right now


Sure


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 8, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> Sure


i already counted you


----------



## Vivo Diez (Oct 8, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> i already counted you


I'm giving out free press and attention

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cromer (Oct 8, 2021)

What the hell happened and why did the domain get redirected to "fanverse"?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shrike (Oct 8, 2021)

@Oddjutsu wake up


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 8, 2021)

I am unbanned

Reactions: Winner 4 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Oct 8, 2021)

Cromer said:


> What the hell happened and why did the domain get redirected to "fanverse"?


It was a chain of events which led to the Great Renaming and later the Great Fix. Stick around and play some mafia games


----------



## Cromer (Oct 8, 2021)

For the weekend, sure. Can't guarantee anything beyond that I'm afraid.

Any tl;dr for the "Great Renaming"?


----------



## Shrike (Oct 8, 2021)

Cromer said:


> For the weekend, sure. Can't guarantee anything beyond that I'm afraid.
> 
> Any tl;dr for the "Great Renaming"?



You can read about it here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 10, 2021)

Glad to see that our incarcerated brethren have been set free, the revolution is upon us!


----------



## Ratchet (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Solar (Oct 11, 2021)

I just noticed Shrike is gone?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 11, 2021)

damn he quit being a mod?


----------



## Solar (Oct 11, 2021)

Lord Tentei said:


> damn he quit being a mod?


That's what I was told. I was also told that he's not banned.


----------



## Solar (Oct 11, 2021)

@Iwandesu 

Can you confirm?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 11, 2021)

Good afternoon


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 11, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> @Iwandesu
> 
> Can you confirm?


He is not banned as far as I'm concerned
What has truly happened regarding his mod status is between he and @JFF


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 11, 2021)

Lol oddjutsu was put on moderator approval

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 11, 2021)

lol this place is a shitshow.

and what you mean mod approval?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 11, 2021)

I can't play mafia like this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 11, 2021)

Lord Tentei said:


> lol this place is a shitshow.
> 
> and what you mean mod approval?


Apparently I now need to manually approve all his posts because mbxx don't trust his actions ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 11, 2021)

How the hell the dude is going to play this way lmfaoo


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 11, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> Apparently I now need to manually approve all his posts because mbxx don't trust his actions ?


that is like annoying for the user and the mod. 

smh


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 11, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> How the hell the dude is going to play this way lmfaoo


this as well.

smh


----------



## Solar (Oct 11, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> He is not banned as far as I'm concerned
> What has truly happened regarding his mod status is between he and @JFF


That's what I was told.

I was offered to mod the Mafia section, so I checked to see if something happened and noticed that he wasn't a mod anymore. I wanted to make sure that he wasn't banned or forcibly removed from his post.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 11, 2021)

oh well I been gucci not being around all the fuck boy like shit between here and people's discords so. I don't need any of this negativity in my life.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 11, 2021)

peace and chicken grease. until I feel like posting again. 

seeya.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Solar (Oct 11, 2021)

Lord Tentei said:


> oh well I been gucci not being around all the fuck boy like shit between here and people's discords so. I don't need any of this negativity in my life.


Glad to hear that you're doing okay. 

Hope we can play again some day.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 11, 2021)

perhaps I will. won't be in faves this year. 

And, likely won't be putting myself forward for anymore repping for the mafia championships ever again. 

It gonna take a real good mafia game/host and I might play. but to be honest. a lot of this not being around is the things are happening and I just don't like hypocrites. so, maybe someday I will play again.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 11, 2021)

best bet for alot of you is to hit me on facebook, or discord. 

lol but that's your choice.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 11, 2021)

INB4 facebook is a blocked site.
lol


----------



## Solar (Oct 11, 2021)

Lord Tentei said:


> perhaps I will. won't be in faves this year.
> 
> And, likely won't be putting myself forward for anymore repping for the mafia championships ever again.
> 
> It gonna take a real good mafia game/host and I might play. but to be honest. a lot of this not being around is the things are happening and I just don't like hypocrites. so, maybe someday I will play again.


Take as much time as you need away to get your shit your straight. Even if it's not on this site and somewhere else, there's always mafia to be played when you feel ready to return.


----------



## Solar (Oct 11, 2021)

Lord Tentei said:


> best bet for alot of you is to hit me on facebook, or discord.
> 
> lol but that's your choice.


If I ever make a Discord, I'll ask someone for your information and add you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 12, 2021)

Lots of stuff been happening lately


----------



## Solar (Oct 12, 2021)

Serve some tea, Alibaba. Tell us the deets.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 12, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> Serve some tea, Alibaba. Tell us the deets.



State secret


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 12, 2021)

Seriously though. Everything's on public view for everyone to see


----------



## Solar (Oct 12, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Seriously though. Everything's on public view for everyone to see


Those are the worst. Fights between couples should really be kept at home.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 12, 2021)

going to camp crystal lake in a few...


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 12, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> Those are the worst. Fights between couples should really be kept at home.



If you see or hear anything just:


----------



## Solar (Oct 12, 2021)

Lord Tentei said:


> going to camp crystal lake in a few...


I saw you get fisted on Twitch. You should've streamed your other game too. 



Alibaba Saluja said:


> If you see or hear anything just:


Why aren't you the mod here and why in the Reading Corner of all places?


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 12, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> I saw you get fisted on Twitch. You should've streamed your other game too.
> 
> 
> Why aren't you the mod here and why in the Reading Corner of all places?



We already have our home mod @Iwandesu here.

He's like part of the furniture in this section 

The Reader's Corner was just to get started though. We'll see in the future.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Solar (Oct 12, 2021)

So what do you even do in the Reading Corner?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 12, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> I saw you get fisted on Twitch. You should've streamed your other game too.
> 
> 
> Why aren't you the mod here and why in the Reading Corner of all places?


I did stream my other game. I plan to go back to Friday the 13th as hopefully more people are on.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 12, 2021)

They should make me mod of this section.


----------



## Solar (Oct 12, 2021)

Lord Tentei said:


> I did stream my other game. I plan to go back to Friday the 13th as hopefully more people are on.


Your stream cut off after your first game.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 12, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> Your stream cut off after your first game.


it will be back up. I'll tag ya. rolling up right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 12, 2021)

@Tiffany back at it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Solar (Oct 12, 2021)

Lord Tentei said:


> @Tiffany back at it


The first thing I heard when I entered that stream was whether or not someone fucked a prostitute in Norwood.


I still have no answer.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 13, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> The first thing I heard when I entered that stream was whether or not someone fucked a prostitute in Norwood.
> 
> 
> I still have no answer.



LMAO I was fucking with my cousin making a joke lol


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 13, 2021)

I'm back at it again


----------



## Solar (Oct 13, 2021)

Lord Tentei said:


> LMAO I was fucking with my cousin making a joke lol


Well, maybe if I could hear them next time lol


Lord Tentei said:


> I'm back at it again


I'll watch. I don't have a Twitch account (or an Amazon account), so I can't comment. But I'll be that one viewer.


----------



## Ratchet (Oct 13, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> Well, maybe if I could hear them next time lol
> 
> I'll watch. I don't have a Twitch account (or an Amazon account), so I can't comment. But I'll be that one viewer.


Are you going to rise to the mantle and become the next Mafia Mod, though?


----------



## Solar (Oct 13, 2021)

Ratchet said:


> Are you going to rise to the mantle and become the next Mafia Mod, though?


Shrike is back, and the conversation with jff stalled anyway. Staff here seems to have a communication problem--they'd probably get lynched D1. I assume that I won't be moderating unless Shrike leaves again for whatever reason. He could also just move Alibaba here or ask someone else to do so if Shrike leaves again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ratchet (Oct 13, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> Shrike is back, and the conversation with jff stalled anyway. Staff here seems to have a communication problem--they'd probably get lynched D1. I assume that I won't be moderating unless Shrike leaves again for whatever reason. He could also just move Alibaba here or ask someone else to do so if Shrike leaves again.


I see. Well, for what it's worth, if it were something you were interested in I think you'd be a good mod for this section. We'll see what happens, I guess.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Solar (Oct 13, 2021)

Ratchet said:


> I see. Well, for what it's worth, if it were something you were interested in I think you'd be a good mod for this section. We'll see what happens, I guess.


Thanks. I'm sure most of us would be good. Not sure why he asked me to overlook this section rather than something like the OBD. We'll see. No stress.

Please remember that I will kill you in our upcoming game. In case you forgot.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Solar (Oct 13, 2021)

Wait, @Ratchet . I'm not killing you, I'm killing Flower. The Bernkastel avatars flying around here have confused me. Let's kill Flower and Alibaba together though.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ratchet (Oct 13, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> Wait, @Ratchet . I'm not killing you, I'm killing Flower. The Bernkastel avatars flying around here have confused me. Let's kill Flower and Alibaba together though.


Of course.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 13, 2021)

@Shrike you back ?

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 13, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> @Shrike you back ?



That's good news tbh


----------



## Shrike (Oct 13, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> @Shrike you back ?


Somewhat. I am not back to mafia yet, we will see. Lots of things to take care of before we can say what the future is, but the important thing is that we got Odd to be able to post normally again. He can now play mafia.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 13, 2021)

Oh nice

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Solar (Oct 13, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> Oh nice


Welcome back. How long do you plan to stay for this time?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 13, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> Welcome back. How long do you plan to stay for this time?


My lawyers have instructed me to not answer this question

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Solar (Oct 13, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> My lawyers have instructed me to not answer this question


Oh, well, enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 13, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> Oh, well, enjoy your stay.


Thankyou, I'm here to have fun

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shrike (Oct 13, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> Thankyou, I'm here to have fun


Should rename this place to Funverse


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 13, 2021)

Shrike said:


> Should rename this place to Funverse


Yes, they should rename this place

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 14, 2021)

I'm not sure why you couldn't hear him @Tiffany


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 14, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> Yes, they should rename this place


Agreed


----------



## Solar (Oct 14, 2021)

Lord Tentei said:


> I'm not sure why you couldn't hear him @Tiffany


Next time maybe. 

So did he get a hooker in Norwood or what?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 14, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> Next time maybe.
> 
> So did he get a hooker in Norwood or what?



lol no I said it was a joke. lol

His response was they cost too much. lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hidden (Oct 14, 2021)

I like how there's a new poll but it just kept everyone's vote from the previous poll lol


----------



## Shrike (Oct 14, 2021)

Hidden said:


> I like how there's a new poll but it just kept everyone's vote from the previous poll lol


Give me options and I'll add them @Oddjutsu


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 14, 2021)

@Oddjutsu why did you dislike my post in the watcher thread lol


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 14, 2021)

we going back to the attitude era!


----------



## Ratchet (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 14, 2021)

Crugyr said:


> @Oddjutsu why did you dislike my post in the watcher thread lol


Touch screen phone

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Shanks (Oct 16, 2021)

Happy birthday @Ekkologix

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## charles101 (Oct 16, 2021)

Ooo, happy bday @Ekkologix Usopp

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 16, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Happy birthday @Ekkologix





charles101 said:


> Ooo, happy bday @Ekkologix Usopp


ayee thankss  

shanks u went to 3 convos lmao

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 16, 2021)

Happy birthday usopp

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Flower (Oct 16, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> You guys gonna force me to make an Iwan game just so flower can fruitless try to break it lol


This game gonna take less than a second.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 16, 2021)

Flower said:


> This game gonna take less than a second.


Pff. 
You can't break what is already broken

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 16, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> Pff.
> You can't break what is already broken


Hosts getting PTSD from my game breaks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 16, 2021)

happy bday you fucking scum whore @Ekkologix

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 16, 2021)

Would be nice if i could play more than one day without getting killed.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 16, 2021)

Happy spawn day @Ekkologix

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 16, 2021)

~Flow~ said:


> Would be nice if i could play more than one day without getting killed.


This game is just   ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 16, 2021)

Flower said:


> This game is just   ...


I saw your ningens, I know why.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Should let her do it and if she dont die she lying.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 16, 2021)

~Flow~ said:


> I saw your ningens, I know why.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Sub back in again   .

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 16, 2021)

Flower said:


> Sub back in again   .


Its in the works

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Fujitora (Oct 16, 2021)

Fr though I didnt event make it haflway through the phase this time XD.


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 16, 2021)

Also kinda funny you got Keyed for real

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 16, 2021)

~Flow~ said:


> Also kinda funny you got Keyed for real


You do know I'm a Witch and can predict those things   .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 16, 2021)

Flower said:


> You do know I'm a Witch and can predict those things   .


Yes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 16, 2021)

Well I guess Ill go work on Witcher game and hope Aries subs me back in.


----------



## Flower (Oct 16, 2021)

~Flow~ said:


> Yes


Get a rain coat tomorrow.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 16, 2021)

Flower said:


> Get a rain coat tomorrow.


Well its raining today actually

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 16, 2021)

~Flow~ said:


> Well its raining today actually


See   .

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ratchet (Oct 16, 2021)

Just gone through my stats and I've actually only rolled scum twice, all year long. Three times if you include ToS. Was culted twice for a total of 5. Going to have to work out how many I've played but, probably the most barren scum spell I've ever had. Just assume I'm town at this point by default.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 16, 2021)

Flower said:


> See   .


But you said tomorrow …

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 16, 2021)

~Flow~ said:


> Would be nice if i could play more than one day without getting killed.


tbf its kinda annoying for maf to kill a player and have them come bk again for free lol

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 16, 2021)

~Flow~ said:


> But you said tomorrow …


Tomorrow for me is today for you.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 16, 2021)

Ratchet said:


> Just gone through my stats and I've actually only rolled scum twice, all year long. Three times if you include ToS. Was culted twice for a total of 5. Going to have to work out how many I've played but, probably the most barren scum spell I've ever had. Just assume I'm town at this point by default.


Ok scum.


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 16, 2021)

Flower said:


> Tomorrow for me is today for you.


 Time to sleep then.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 16, 2021)

I gotta say I probably put the fear of god onto scum this game


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 16, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> tbf its kinda annoying for maf to kill a player and have them come bk again for free lol


Not for free, I subbed in for another slot.


----------



## Flower (Oct 16, 2021)

~Flow~ said:


> Last *Deadpost* sorry had to do it XD


Breh. This gonna be a meme now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 16, 2021)

TheAncientCenturion said:


> Fucking Leomon


Don't insult Leobro!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## TheAncientCenturion (Oct 16, 2021)

Flower said:


> Don't insult Leobro!


I hate that furball


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 16, 2021)

He shouldnt have quoted Prof rip


----------



## Shanks (Oct 16, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> ayee thankss
> 
> shanks u went to 3 convos lmao


Of course. We need everyone to join the party


----------



## Flower (Oct 16, 2021)

DrProfessor83 said:


> What’s the modkill record for one game?


I‘ve seen 10 in one game.


----------



## DrProfessor83 (Oct 16, 2021)

Flower said:


> I‘ve seen 10 in one game.


Jesus, yeah assume we won’t touch that here. I hope lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 16, 2021)

DrProfessor83 said:


> Jesus, yeah assume we won’t touch that here. I hope lol.


Honestly, I was about to just modkill all sub outs in Genshin as well lmfao. Would have been around 10, too. But that would have been too cruel to Town.


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 16, 2021)

Town is about to lose to modkills.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 16, 2021)

~Flow~ said:


> Town is about to lose to modkills.


If people aren‘t paying attention, what can you do   …

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 16, 2021)

If we somehow end up losing after I delivered 4 scum ( and Flower catching SK) in a silver platter I will be majorly pissed off.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 16, 2021)

Yo is Vulpix Juliet? She kinda speaks like her.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 16, 2021)

~Flow~ said:


> Yo is Vulpix Juliet? She kinda speaks like her.


I was thinking the same thing xD.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 16, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> Not always, aries likes to give ppl some roles. Usopp for one, got usopp xd


Yeah like me always getting town power roles or GF


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 16, 2021)

Flower said:


> I was thinking the same thing xD.


I swear.


----------



## Flower (Oct 16, 2021)

~Flow~ said:


> I swear.


I want to play sth ffs   . Got N1‘d in the game on W G as well.


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 16, 2021)

Flower said:


> I want to play sth ffs   . Got N1‘d in the game on W G as well.


What were the odds that you ended up as my sister lmfao.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 16, 2021)

:3


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 16, 2021)

Nerds dont talk about other games

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 16, 2021)

I swear the RNG gods and Karma and irony are all messing with me lately.

 .

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 16, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> Nerds dont talk about other games


  Ok bb.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Oct 16, 2021)

@Iwandesu should have remade the entire poll not just changed the option names, for a moment there I thought T-pein was voting on polls while being banned

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 16, 2021)

Tpein is banned here? Lmao

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lind (Oct 16, 2021)

~Flow~ said:


> Yo is Vulpix Juliet? She kinda speaks like her.


Bruh, I legit was going to call her Juliet in your pokemon game in our mason chat lmao. She posts so much like her.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 16, 2021)

Happy bday @Ekkologix

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DrProfessor83 (Oct 16, 2021)

I was so close

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 16, 2021)

Lind said:


> Bruh, I legit was going to call her Juliet in your pokemon game in our mason chat lmao. She posts so much like her.


Linda!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 16, 2021)

Stop talking about game ningens

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DrProfessor83 (Oct 16, 2021)

Crugyr said:


> Stop talking about game ningens


Sorry lol. Should have waited for my flip.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 16, 2021)

Crugyr said:


> Stop talking about game ningens


Sorry

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Solar (Oct 16, 2021)

Happy birthday, @Ekkologix


----------



## Flower (Oct 16, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Nah.. Day should've been long over. But Aries internet is giving us a bit of time I think.


(Totally not me using witchcraft to slow down his connection or anything).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2021)

Flower said:


> (Totally not me using witchcraft to slow down his connection or anything).



Kann ich mir bei dir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## DrProfessor83 (Oct 16, 2021)

Crugyr said:


> Brah the frontier is like game of thrones winter is coming


Everyone who was waiting for the frontier:

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ratchet (Oct 16, 2021)

DrProfessor83 said:


> Everyone who was waiting for the frontier:


Someone edit that and put the dead/missing on there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DrProfessor83 (Oct 16, 2021)

Ratchet said:


> Someone edit that and put the dead/missing on there.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 16, 2021)

Lmao


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 16, 2021)

Throw me in there I guess

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DrProfessor83 (Oct 16, 2021)

@Kvothe Kingkiller

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DrProfessor83 (Oct 16, 2021)

Crugyr said:


> Throw me in there I guess


Time to find 5 skeletons instead of 4 lol.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DrProfessor83 (Oct 16, 2021)

Crugyr said:


> Throw me in there I guess

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 17, 2021)

need me in the background as the leo drink meme for not being in the game.


----------



## Bontakun (Oct 17, 2021)

Drawing Contest 6 voting threads are up!

View entries  .

Vote  and .

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Morg (Oct 17, 2021)

Great job! Especially the second entry!


----------



## Bontakun (Oct 17, 2021)

Yeah nice lighting and foreshortening. it looks very natural. Thanks for voting!


----------



## Morg (Oct 17, 2021)

Bontakun said:


> Yeah nice lighting and foreshortening. it looks very natural. Thanks for voting!


You got it! Maybe I’ll participate sometime in the future. I’m still figuring out the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 17, 2021)

why the fuck are these post here in this section?


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 17, 2021)

Hi there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 17, 2021)

Lord Tentei said:


> why the fuck are these post here in this section?


To annoy you   .


----------



## Flower (Oct 17, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Hi there


Hi. Sup Alibaamba.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 17, 2021)

Flower said:


> Hi. Sup Alibaamba.



Gonna try some vegetarian sushi tonight maybe 

Hbu flowain?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 17, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Gonna try some vegetarian sushi tonight maybe
> 
> Hbu flowain?


I can see the future now   .



@Ratchet @Kvothe Kingkiller @Crugyr look here xD:




Flower said:


> Inb4 we‘re all dead already   .

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 17, 2021)

Flower said:


> I can see the future now   .
> 
> 
> 
> @Ratchet @Kvothe Kingkiller @Crugyr look here xD:



 

The less active the more you live.

Look at the monks, all day sitting and they live through the 90's

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 17, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> The less active the more you live.
> 
> Look at the monks, all day sitting and they live through the 90's


+ good food. Just veggies and fish   .


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 17, 2021)

@~Flow~ you gotnme rereading Pokémon adventures and I forgot how strong the elite 4 actually were in the manga

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 17, 2021)

Crugyr said:


> @~Flow~ you gotnme rereading Pokémon adventures and I forgot how strong the elite 4 actually were in the manga


Pokemon Adventures is goated tbh.


----------



## Ratchet (Oct 17, 2021)

I read Pokemon Adventures because of a Mafia game back on the forum I started playing Mafia on, FairyTailBase. Would have been about 8 years ago exactly now. Game went horribly - the worst (both from a player and a person standpoint) player I've ever come across in Mafia was my Mafia's Godfather, and things fell apart early from there. Funny how I picked it back up again because of Mafia all these years later.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 17, 2021)

Ratchet said:


> I read Pokemon Adventures because of a Mafia game back on the forum I started playing Mafia on, FairyTailBase. Would have been about 8 years ago exactly now. Game went horribly - the worst (both from a player and a person standpoint) player I've ever come across in Mafia was my Mafia's Godfather, and things fell apart early from there. Funny how I picked it back up again because of Mafia all these years later.


I hope my games made up for the sour taste that one left in your mouth 

Also 


> the worst (both from a player and a person standpoint) player I've ever come across in Mafia was my Mafia's Godfather


Finalbeta?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ratchet (Oct 17, 2021)

~Flow~ said:


> I hope my games made up for the sour taste that one left in your mouth


They were what prompted me to start reading it again, so I'd say so. 


~Flow~ said:


> Finalbeta?


Oh, no, not at all. I first met Beta in 2018 on MangaMaid, and my concern with him was strictly related to Mafia (though I'm somewhat aware of his various other misdemeanours). I don't think highly of Beta as a player, but the player I'm referring to was far worse.  I don't think anyone else will know of him, as far as I'm aware he was only on FairyTailBase. The only reason I still remember him is because he really was that dreadful.


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 17, 2021)

~Flow~ said:


> Pokemon Adventures is goated tbh.


Yea I read it a long time ago (only got to sinnoh region though and stopped for some reason) but I stated back up because of game. Just got to johto chapters. The story is honestly amazing forgot how well they brought it together from different regions and such


Ratchet said:


> I read Pokemon Adventures because of a Mafia game back on the forum I started playing Mafia on, FairyTailBase. Would have been about 8 years ago exactly now. Game went horribly - the worst (both from a player and a person standpoint) player I've ever come across in Mafia was my Mafia's Godfather, and things fell apart early from there. Funny how I picked it back up again because of Mafia all these years later.


Lol it’s the worst when you get players like that. Kinda ruins it for ya I feel that


----------



## Flower (Oct 18, 2021)

Ratchet said:


> I read Pokemon Adventures because of a Mafia game back on the forum I started playing Mafia on, FairyTailBase. Would have been about 8 years ago exactly now. Game went horribly - the worst (both from a player and a person standpoint) player I've ever come across in Mafia was my Mafia's Godfather, and things fell apart early from there. Funny how I picked it back up again because of Mafia all these years later.


Speaking of Fairy Tail. I remember when I started reading the manga back in 2010 there was a site hosting a FT RP game. I signed up and made three alt accounts to get enough guild points xD.

And now the site no longer exists...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ratchet (Oct 18, 2021)

Flower said:


> Speaking of Fairy Tail. I remember when I started reading the manga back in 2010 there was a site hosting a FT RP game. I signed up and made three alt accounts to get enough guild points xD.
> 
> And now the site no longer exists...


It may even be the same place you know, FTB was killed off about 5-6 years ago now. I didn't check the roleplay stuff much but I know it was pretty developed so you may well have been a fellow FTB'er.


----------



## Flower (Oct 18, 2021)

Ratchet said:


> It may even be the same place you know, FTB was killed off about 5-6 years ago now. I didn't check the roleplay stuff much but I know it was pretty developed so you may well have been a fellow FTB'er.


Actually, you might be right   .


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 18, 2021)

I look at the front page and I see a sudden surge of games. you hosts trying to kill me


----------



## DrProfessor83 (Oct 18, 2021)

@Flower rn:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Crugyr (Oct 18, 2021)

I’m glad we all joined the digi frontier and it was still useless the whole time

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Flower (Oct 18, 2021)

@Kvothe Kingkiller @~Flow~ first Indie win on this site achieved   .

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 18, 2021)

Flower said:


> @Kvothe Kingkiller @~Flow~ first Indie win on this site achieved   .


well played flower

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 18, 2021)

Flower said:


> u@Kvothe Kingkiller @~Flow~ first Indie win on this site achieved   .


Your death was coming, I would have done the same.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 18, 2021)

Scum has way too many kills and @John Wayne had the balls to say town has too many Omegas.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 18, 2021)

Like 70% of them are dead and they are still whiping out all those killshots,


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 18, 2021)

This is actually dumb.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 18, 2021)

Wow.. i fucked up big time this game.. my worst game thus far


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 18, 2021)

Lmao shhhhhh just watch


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 18, 2021)

Town lacks defensives.


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 18, 2021)

Crugyr said:


> Lmao shhhhhh just watch


Nah. Its not funny.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DrProfessor83 (Oct 18, 2021)

~Flow~ said:


> Town lacks defensives.


Obviously have to see the set up but so far this is like the anti version of your game lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 18, 2021)

~Flow~ said:


> Nah. Its not funny.


No really stop commenting and just watch

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SoulKiller (Oct 18, 2021)

Watching flies fall down one by one is such a beautiful sight.


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 18, 2021)

DrProfessor83 said:


> Obviously have to see the set up but so far this is like the anti version of your game lol.


Only a few were really strong defensively.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 18, 2021)

Regardless of the ending, people are going to be soooo upset at this game


----------



## Flower (Oct 18, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> Regardless of the ending, people are going to be soooo upset at this game


I had a blast   .


----------



## Aries (Oct 18, 2021)

The circle of Aries games. Town is upset that Mafia is too op meanwhile Mafia in their pms is mad that town is too op

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## John Wayne (Oct 18, 2021)

oh I'm not mad this is hilarious


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 18, 2021)

Flower said:


> I had a blast   .


So did I, best money spent

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 18, 2021)

I mean we caught more than half of them by the end D2, all they had to do is have better threadplay.

Not whip out super kills willy nilly.


----------



## Flower (Oct 18, 2021)

Aries said:


> The circle of Aries games. Town is upset that Mafia is too op meanwhile Mafia in their pms is mad that town is too op


While Indies just enjoy. Unjester is my kinda role   .


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 18, 2021)

John Wayne said:


> oh I'm not mad this is hilarious


Of course youre not mad, youre probably going to win at this point


----------



## DrProfessor83 (Oct 18, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> Regardless of the ending, people are going to be soooo upset at this game


I had a lot of fun lol. Even with my highly unfortunate demise.


----------



## Flower (Oct 18, 2021)

~Flow~ said:


> I mean we caught more than half of them by the end D2, all they had to do is have better threadplay.
> 
> Not whip ou super kills willy nilly.


Should have kept Flower 1.0 alive and all joined her army.


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 18, 2021)

Heck I even used a tracking ability on Crugyr because I wasnt trusting him right before I got Omegakilled again.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 18, 2021)

DrProfessor83 said:


> I had a lot of fun lol. Even with my highly unfortunate demise.


your death was probably one of the funniest actually. 

Charles being like ... wait. LOL 

I would like to see your role after the game, digimon emperor is one of my favorite roles.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 18, 2021)

Flower said:


> Should have kept Flower 1.0 alive and all joined her army.


Ill pass.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 18, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 18, 2021)

Alright im not going to talk about the game anymore  

lets all enjoy the show

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 18, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


Dude, I wanted to sub in for you but Aries wouldnt let me lmao.

You were inactive since wednesday

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DrProfessor83 (Oct 18, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> your death was probably one of the funniest actually.
> 
> Charles being like ... wait. LOL
> 
> I would like to see your role after the game, digimon emperor is one of my favorite roles.


Me and my boy @charles101

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 18, 2021)

Anyways Ill just watch what happens.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 18, 2021)

DrProfessor83 said:


> Me and my boy @charles101


LMAO!!


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 18, 2021)

~Flow~ said:


> Dude, I wanted to sub in for you but Aries wouldnt let me lmao.
> 
> You were inactive since wednesday



Aries is just kindhearted

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 18, 2021)

Who were you btw?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 18, 2021)

~Flow~ said:


> Heck I even used a tracking ability on Crugyr because I wasnt trusting him right before I got Omegakilled again.


How dare you i was great teammate


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 18, 2021)

Crugyr said:


> How dare you i was great teammate


I was just going down the list.

*shrug*


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 18, 2021)

~Flow~ said:


> I was just going down the list.
> 
> *shrug*


I talk more about this after game actually I have a response lol


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 18, 2021)

Crugyr said:


> I talk more about this after game actually I have a response lol


Shouldn't be long now for the game to be over.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 18, 2021)

~Flow~ said:


> Shouldn't be long now for the game to be over.


I honestly don’t even know what’s going on at this point


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 18, 2021)

No clue


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 18, 2021)

~Flow~ said:


> Scum having 10 billion kills is whats going on, even after we got rid of 75% of them.


Reasons I believe


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 18, 2021)

Crugyr said:


> Reasons I believe


Sure mate.


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 18, 2021)

Oh hey Ratchy is back.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 18, 2021)

this is like a fun movie to watch

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 18, 2021)

Where is Youngster Joey when you need him

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 18, 2021)

You know I bet if i somehow managed to sub in scum will conjure an Omega out of their asses just for me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DrProfessor83 (Oct 18, 2021)

~Flow~ said:


> You know I bet if i somehow managed to sub in scum will conjure an Omega out of their asses just for me


They are sitting on one just in case lol.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 18, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Who were you btw?


Matt, then Mimi.


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 18, 2021)

Crugyr said:


> How dare you i was great teammate


Im still waiting on that refill bb


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 18, 2021)

~Flow~ said:


> Im still waiting on that refill bb


I tried my best

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 18, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 18, 2021)

~Flow~ said:


> Where is Youngster Joey when you need him


Youngster Joe is dead, fam.


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 18, 2021)

Flower said:


> Youngster Joe is dead, fam.


That's a cheap knockoff of the real deal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 18, 2021)

~Flow~ said:


> That's a cheap knockoff of the real deal.


I’m gonna be honest reading the manga didn’t really see this dude appear


----------



## DrProfessor83 (Oct 18, 2021)

Flower said:


> Youngster Joe is dead, fam.


If Joe possessed even 1% of Joey’s power he would still be alive.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 18, 2021)

Well Ratchet ate it for me, he shouldve been faster sending his actions.

He was 100% gonna die to the 10 billion scum kills.


Crugyr said:


> I’m gonna be honest reading the manga didn’t really see this dude appear


He's the big bad of the story, you'll meet him later.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 18, 2021)

~Flow~ said:


> Well Ratchet ate it for me, he shouldve been faster sending his actions.
> 
> He was 100% gonna die to the 10 billion scum kills.
> 
> He's the big bad of the story, you'll meet him later.


Da fuq

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 18, 2021)

@Ratchet you were too slow on trigger lmao.

I was you as soon as I saw that damn revival WU i wouldve blown all my actions on my scum reads and call it a day.


----------



## Flower (Oct 18, 2021)

~Flow~ said:


> That's a cheap knockoff of the real deal.


Go on Discord.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 18, 2021)

9 non scum died this phase.

And this phase is not even close to done.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## SoulKiller (Oct 18, 2021)

I have seen a lot of cluster fucks in mafia games before. But this…. This game is truly a thing to behold in terms of cluster fucks.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 18, 2021)

SoulKiller said:


> I have seen a lot of cluster fucks in mafia games before. But this…. This game is truly a thing to behold in terms of cluster fucks.


welcome to aries games



Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> i'm town but being town in an aries game is like playing dark souls in mafia

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 18, 2021)

I know WPK was suppose to be next, but is there another game coming up to play since he seems delayed?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 18, 2021)

Crugyr said:


> I know WPK was suppose to be next, but is there another game coming up to play since he seems delayed?


Either Oni's or Drago's I think. Can anyone reach out to WPK?


----------



## Crugyr (Oct 18, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> Either Oni's or Drago's I think. Can anyone reach out to WPK?


I haven’t seen drago in a while


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 18, 2021)

Flower said:


> To annoy you   .








Ratchet said:


> I read Pokemon Adventures because of a Mafia game back on the forum I started playing Mafia on, FairyTailBase. Would have been about 8 years ago exactly now. Game went horribly - the worst (both from a player and a person standpoint) player I've ever come across in Mafia was my Mafia's Godfather, and things fell apart early from there. Funny how I picked it back up again because of Mafia all these years later.



I quote you to say. No one will ever forget the man known as Rion...


----------



## Kingslayer (Oct 18, 2021)

Aries said:


> The circle of Aries games. Town is upset that Mafia is too op meanwhile Mafia in their pms is mad that town is too op


This is your squid game old man .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hidden (Oct 19, 2021)

Crugyr said:


> I know WPK was suppose to be next, but is there another game coming up to play since he seems delayed?





Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> Either Oni's or Drago's I think. Can anyone reach out to WPK?



So I haven't directly talked to WPK but in the MU discord server I found him saying he was retiring from mafia as of the day after his game was supposed to start. So I'm guessing he's just peaced out?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 19, 2021)

Hidden said:


> So I haven't directly talked to WPK but in the MU discord server I found him saying he was retiring from mafia as of the day after his game was supposed to start. So I'm guessing he's just peaced out?


Damn..


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 19, 2021)

diving back into the story of Austin 3:16


----------



## Flower (Oct 19, 2021)

Ratchet said:


> I was reading over the Mafia Championship Finale, and it seems like it was a pretty unpleasant experience, so I'm guessing WPK just needs a bit of time away from forums/Mafia to recalibrate a bit. I wondered this beforehand and Hidden's post kind of confirms it for me.


I can relate to that. When I played my Champs game it even got cancelled. And to top it off Idek why some people advanced and I didn't when I was the only Townie who caught scum.


----------



## Ratchet (Oct 19, 2021)

Flower said:


> I can relate to that. When I played my Champs game it even got cancelled. And to top it off Idek why some people advanced and I didn't when I was the only Townie who caught scum.


It can be a very hit-or-miss experience. I was fortunate in my games but the tournament has also gotten a lot larger compared to back then. I think the main issue is the Mafia/Universe style of playing becomes dominant and while the Championships are supposed to allow players to play their way, players like WPK who make larger but fewer posts tend to have a rougher time of it than players who treat it like a chat thread. 


~Flow~ said:


> Where was this hosted?


Mafia/Universe without the /. Domain is blocked here, for some reason. WPK was lynched Day 2.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Kingslayer (Oct 19, 2021)

Thingyman should change championship  thing . Very boring events and process is just too long.


----------



## Kingslayer (Oct 19, 2021)

Flower said:


> I can relate to that. When I played my Champs game it even got cancelled. And to top it off Idek why some people advanced and I didn't when I was the only Townie who caught scum.


They favor their own members . Its like old boy clubs .

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ratchet (Oct 19, 2021)

Kingslayer said:


> Thingyman should change championship  thing . Very boring events and process is just too long.


I think the setup is fairly town-sided too. Open setup with 12 Town vs 3 Mafia and a Day start means the Mafia needs at least 5 mislynches to win. That said, I think Thingyman has stepped down from it, pretty sure someone else (Lissa maybe) organises it all now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ratchet (Oct 19, 2021)

That said, if anyone is interested in a good (long) read, the Season 1 vs Season 2 Exhibition was probably one of the most competitive and intense games I've ever played. You can really only get something like that in a Mafia Championships-style format, though it seems to be few and far between these days.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Hidden (Oct 20, 2021)

Kingslayer said:


> They favor their own members . Its like old boy clubs .


I mean people keep saying that but I've played in it twice and haven't seen that at all. If anything they just favor people who are extremely active/prevalent and win their game. Not their "own members"

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hidden (Oct 20, 2021)

Ratchet said:


> I think the setup is fairly town-sided too. Open setup with 12 Town vs 3 Mafia and a Day start means the Mafia needs at least 5 mislynches to win. That said, I think Thingyman has stepped down from it, pretty sure someone else (Lissa maybe) organises it all now.


The problem is they balance for qualifiers which, granted, there is an argument for. Qualifiers, even with the townsided setup, had 80% mafia wins. Then once you get past qualifiers the games shift to being harder to wolf in and can make it semi-miserable if you roll wolf


----------



## Hidden (Oct 20, 2021)

To be fair 15 is also just a really weird number to balance for if you're not using 3rd party (which champs probably is never going to do), and 15 really does just work best. Otherwise the games would be way too large or there would be way too many of them


----------



## Ratchet (Oct 20, 2021)

Hidden said:


> The problem is they balance for qualifiers which, granted, there is an argument for. Qualifiers, even with the townsided setup, had 80% mafia wins. Then once you get past qualifiers the games shift to being harder to wolf in and can make it semi-miserable if you roll wolf


That's because of the reliance on meta a lot of players have. Now granted many will read through games other players have on their home sites to get some idea of how they play, but it's a poor substitute for *actually* knowing the player. I feel like 13 players would probably be optimal.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 20, 2021)

or we can just accept the fact the mafia championships are fixed and do favor their own.


----------



## Shrike (Oct 20, 2021)

Ratchet said:


> That's because of the reliance on meta a lot of players have. *Now granted many will read through games other players have on their home sites to get some idea of how they play*, but it's a poor substitute for *actually* knowing the player. I feel like 13 players would probably be optimal.


Man who has the time for that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 20, 2021)

Shrike said:


> Man who has the time for that


All sorts of shady shit going on there


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 22, 2021)

Don’t forget to sign up:


----------



## Platinum (Oct 23, 2021)

I am once again asking for your support. 1-2 more peeps pls for me Halloween game. I can go sub 20, but I would like at least 18ish people.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 24, 2021)

@Platinum put me in I suppose.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2021)

Lind said:


> @Underworld Broker I know that you are watching the thread, come and give me your scum reads and who to lynch.



No thoughts, head empty

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platinum (Oct 26, 2021)

Need a sub if any fine person wishes to oblige


----------



## DeVision (Oct 26, 2021)

Platinum said:


> Need a sub if any fine person wishes to oblige



What game? Is it on already?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 26, 2021)

DeVision said:


> What game? Is it on already?



This one and yes


----------



## DeVision (Oct 26, 2021)

Platinum said:


> This one and yes



Damn.. Looks nice.

If you don't find anyone in the next 12ish hours, I'll do it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 27, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Damn.. Looks nice.
> 
> If you don't find anyone in the next 12ish hours, I'll do it.




Do it.


----------



## Shrike (Oct 29, 2021)

Hey guys!

The Chrolloseum is now open!


If you want some fun with betting imaginary rep or posts or whatever, join the fun and let's do one mafia game there too!


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 29, 2021)

Huh


----------



## Solar (Oct 29, 2021)

Shrike said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> The Chrolloseum is now open!
> 
> ...


Isn't that the p*d*p**** forum?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 29, 2021)

What lol


----------



## Shrike (Oct 30, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> Isn't that the p*d*p**** forum?


?

Maybe you know something I don't?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Natalija (Oct 30, 2021)

Shrike said:


> ?
> 
> Maybe you know something I don't?


You're a mod again. You change mod status faster than the ladies

Yoooooooo @Ekkologix what's up with that stuff on your name

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Natalija (Oct 30, 2021)

Never mind, I got my answer by looking at Shrike's link


----------



## Flower (Oct 30, 2021)

Lmfao. I just noticed the poll and answers above have changed and was like "I did not answer this"   .


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 30, 2021)

Happy Halloween ningens!

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 31, 2021)

1 rep me
2 neg me


----------



## Flower (Oct 31, 2021)

Happy Halloween!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Solar (Oct 31, 2021)

Shrike said:


> ?
> 
> Maybe you know something I don't?


I'm not sure now.


----------



## Shrike (Oct 31, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> I'm not sure now.


You thought the retirement section? That was nuked to the orbit.


----------



## Flower (Nov 1, 2021)

Cooler said:


> Yes
> 
> Hoping that this was introduced during my break and not ages ago...


That was ages ago lmao.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cooler (Nov 1, 2021)

Flower said:


> That was ages ago lmao.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Flower (Nov 1, 2021)

Ratchet said:


> (doesn't have the heart to tell him)


Ngh. I already did. I'm evil enough for this .


----------



## Catamount (Nov 1, 2021)

Is anyone playing chess anywhere online as in proper virtual experience without zooms or any other apps for matches?


----------



## Flower (Nov 1, 2021)

ApostropheOfInnocence said:


> Probably won't either lol.


Yeah. They have things like: Be Indie, get killed, sub into Town, turn into Indie again, win.

Or just kill everyone in a single phase lmao.


----------



## ApostropheOfInnocence (Nov 1, 2021)

Flower said:


> Yeah. They have things like: Be Indie, get killed, sub into Town, turn into Indie again, win.
> 
> Or just kill everyone in a single phase lmao.


That sounds...rough.


----------



## Cooler (Nov 1, 2021)

Is there another forum or something you guys are playing mafia on?


----------



## Flower (Nov 1, 2021)

ApostropheOfInnocence said:


> That sounds...rough.


I love this.

But I broke 2 games already just this year by exploiting mechanics, so now I feel kinda bad.


----------



## Solar (Nov 1, 2021)

Cooler said:


> Is there another forum or something you guys are playing mafia on?


You're not supposed to say it here because some have been banned for it since it's considered advertising. I don't think it really matters since the issue seems to have passed. 

It's called [Blocked Domain]. There are sign-ups, but no game has started yet. It's not as active as here or WorstGen, so I haven't signed up yet.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Solar (Nov 1, 2021)

Cooler said:


> Is there another forum or something you guys are playing mafia on?


My message got lined up for moderator approval for naming the other site. At least it's not an auto-ban.


----------



## Solar (Nov 1, 2021)

Hmm. It was censored.


----------



## Cooler (Nov 1, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> Hmm. It was censored.


I will never know. One forum is probably enough for me.


----------



## Ratchet (Nov 1, 2021)

You can just use / between the words to bypass the censor. O/L/F.


----------



## Solar (Nov 1, 2021)

I know how to bypass the censor, but I'm unsure how to bypass post moderation. The name of that site is bad. I'll misuse one letter, and it won't even suggest the page on Google.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 1, 2021)

I just opened sign ups for a jestermania but I'm not allowed to say where.


----------



## Solar (Nov 2, 2021)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I just opened sign ups for a jestermania but I'm not allowed to say where.


The mafia community there appears to be non-existent. No WG host?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Solar (Nov 2, 2021)

Lord Tentei said:


>


I swear people trying to push the OLF meme when the viable WG already exists with its active mafia community that already has a large crossover population with this forum. It also has @Natalija as a moderator too. There's literally no reason to use OLF as forum as an alternative unless you want to hang out with some OBDers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Natalija (Nov 2, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> It also has @Natalija as a moderator too.


Is that a plus or a downside

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Solar (Nov 2, 2021)

I'm looking at sign ups, and there are basically only 4 or 5 regular mafia players there. The others don't regularly play. Get out of here with such nonsense. You can't even start a game there. 



Natalija said:


> Is that a plus or a downside


Plus obviously. There's no regular here that would be a poor moderator.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 2, 2021)

Does WG have: 

1- Jestermania
2- DDL games

My case rests.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 3, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> I swear people trying to push the OLF meme when the viable WG already exists with its active mafia community that already has a large crossover population with this forum. It also has @Natalija as a moderator too. There's literally no reason to use OLF as forum as an alternative unless you want to hang out with some OBDers.


I'd play at WG before I'd ever touch that place. so, it is what it is.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 4, 2021)

Nightposting continues - we discussed this before. Be a good sport and don't post after the lynch if not to thank the host for the game. It's really simple.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Nov 4, 2021)

Officer Shrike


----------



## Shrike (Nov 4, 2021)

Catamount said:


> Officer Shrike

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Nov 4, 2021)

Shrike said:


>


Be kind to those who are less fortuned

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Solar (Nov 4, 2021)

Shrike said:


> Nightposting continues - we discussed this before. Be a good sport and don't post after the lynch if not to thank the host for the game. It's really simple.


I thought you were an Alley mod now?


----------



## Shrike (Nov 4, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> I thought you were an Alley mod now?


@Rinoa defend me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 4, 2021)

Shrike said:


> @Rinoa defend me




u were both already

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 4, 2021)

^That's what she said.


----------



## Solar (Nov 4, 2021)

Shrike said:


> ^That's what she said.


Just repeating what your said.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2021)

People have kept asking me to sign up to the forbidden forum. I might play DDL if you are hosting something there. 

I wanted to wait incase the forum overlord was being overzealous with the banhammer still. Might hop over for a bit, but for games this place is far better.


----------



## Catamount (Nov 5, 2021)

Shrike said:


> @Rinoa defend me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 5, 2021)

Platinum said:


> People have kept asking me to sign up to the forbidden forum. I might play DDL if you are hosting something there.
> 
> I wanted to wait incase the forum overlord was being overzealous with the banhammer still. Might hop over for a bit, but for games this place is far better.



There are two spots left. 

I'm not saying I will make that place my main mafia site yet (it needs to grow a lot first), I'm just hosting some small games for now to see if it works.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2021)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> There are two spots left.
> 
> I'm not saying I will make that place my main mafia site yet (it needs to grow a lot first), I'm just hosting some small games for now to see if it works.



I get you. Having a backup plan is not a bad idea when the four letter man can ban you at any moment for some retarded reason.

If its still open when I join, i'll probably sign up.


----------



## Crugyr (Nov 5, 2021)

@Platinum when is your game starting back up?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2021)

Crugyr said:


> @Platinum when is your game starting back up?



When I get  home; 4 hours or so. I had to head into work early and was missing a few actions so I didn't have time to end it before I had to leave. My b

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 6, 2021)

Dropping in case anyone wants to try their luck

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 7, 2021)

just sending everyone here a shoutout and hoping ya having a good morning..

wake and bake...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 6


----------



## Flower (Nov 10, 2021)

@RemChu @Ishmael found this gem of a conversation in our Get Goot 3 scum chat:




Flower said:


> I have two votes on me already .





SinRaven said:


> Oh lol goodbye





SinRaven said:


> Jk lemme see what to do

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2021)

Flower said:


> @RemChu @Ishmael found this gem of a conversation in our Get Goot 3 scum chat:


Was that day 1? lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 11, 2021)

I look forward to playing with the ewok that only says Yubyub


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 11, 2021)

wishing everyone another good morning/evening night here..haven't been to sleep yet.

But this what I'm doing:

And, this is for everyone and shits and giggles:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Flower (Nov 11, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Was that day 1? lol


Yeah. I was panicking because of 2 votes   .


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 11, 2021)

I just want to say. I want to try and rep us again in the champs this year. So, I am putting myself forward again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | git gud 1


----------



## Sallucion (Nov 12, 2021)

Hi I'm new. How to play mafia.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 12, 2021)

Sallucion said:


> Hi I'm new. How to play mafia.




*[Vote Lynch Sallu]

jk welcome to nf*


----------



## Sallucion (Nov 12, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> *[Vote Lynch Sallu]
> 
> jk welcome to nf*



What a warm welcome. 

Thank you Kvo : )


----------



## Flower (Nov 12, 2021)

Sallucion said:


> Hi I'm new. How to play mafia.


Lynch all liars!


Hi.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2021)

Always lynch Flower, never lynch Platinum.

Know those two rules and you will do fine.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flower (Nov 12, 2021)

Platinum said:


> Always lynch Flower, never lynch Platinum.
> 
> Know those two rules and you will do fine.


Never lynch me. I‘m never scum.


----------



## Sallucion (Nov 12, 2021)

Flower said:


> Lynch all liars!
> 
> 
> Hi.





Flower said:


> Never lynch me. I‘m never scum.



 ^ 



Platinum said:


> Always lynch Flower, never lynch Platinum.
> 
> Know those two rules and you will do fine.



Good to know, thanks


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 12, 2021)

you will meet an old relic from the bowls of finalbeta named @Ekkologix. Just smack him and keep it moving @Sallucion.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 12, 2021)

Sallucion said:


> Hi I'm new. How to play mafia.


sup sup
@Drago  looks like more r coming here than going there kek

time for the cross over ultimate game


----------



## charles101 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sallucion said:


> Hi I'm new. How to play mafia.


Don't worry, idk myself and I'm playing for long time :v

Have fun


----------



## Shrike (Nov 12, 2021)

Will be time to talk soon.


----------



## Solar (Nov 12, 2021)

Leak, leak, leak.


----------



## Flower (Nov 12, 2021)

Lalisa said:


> Leak, leak, leak.


What leaks, though?


----------



## Solar (Nov 12, 2021)

Flower said:


> What leaks, though?


There was a request made of me several weeks ago that I declined, and I've been wondering if something was ever going to come if it is my speculation was correct. 

No leaks from me though, and I'm wondering if Shrike is hinting about that.


----------



## Flower (Nov 12, 2021)

Lalisa said:


> There was a request made of me several weeks ago that I declined, and I've been wondering if something was ever going to come if it is my speculation was correct.
> 
> No leaks from me though, and I'm wondering if Shrike is hinting about that.


I see. Interesting (though I dunno what is going on).


----------



## Solar (Nov 12, 2021)

Flower said:


> I see. Interesting (though I dunno what is going on).


Me neither. I just wonder if it's related to what I was asked. Which is why I'm pressing Shrike to leak.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Flower (Nov 12, 2021)

Lalisa said:


> Me neither. I just wonder if it's related to what I was asked. Which is why I'm pressing Shrike to leak.


@Shrike leak, pls.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Solar (Nov 12, 2021)

Do it, @Shrike


----------



## Hidden (Nov 12, 2021)

Flower said:


> @Shrike leak, pls.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Catamount (Nov 12, 2021)

People asking Shrike for a leak. Smh this boredom is making you all deviated. @Shrike hold it, don't give in, you are a grown man and you can get through it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 12, 2021)

I farted.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Solar (Nov 12, 2021)

You can't buy me off, Shrike.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 12, 2021)

Results of Jestermania

Platinum lynched day 1. He was godfather.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Shrike (Nov 12, 2021)

Lalisa said:


> You can't buy me off, Shrike.


I am not trying to. I just want to buff up the section for reasons.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Results of Jestermania
> 
> Platinum lynched day 1. He was godfather.


@Platinum


----------



## Solar (Nov 12, 2021)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Results of Jestermania
> 
> Platinum lynched day 1. He was godfather.


OLF getting those big luck lynches. 

Platinum would've been last lynched here.














Simply out of respect of course.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Solar (Nov 12, 2021)

My post needs mod approval for acronyms lol


----------



## Solar (Nov 12, 2021)

Shrike said:


> I am not trying to. I just want to buff up the section for reasons.


Partial leak

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 12, 2021)

Lalisa said:


> My post needs mod approval for acronyms lol


Did you really expect anything different    the man is paranoid as hell.



Lalisa said:


> Partial leak


You should have been to the Chrolloseum, but there will be other opportunities. Meanwhile, beef up.


----------



## Solar (Nov 12, 2021)

@Shrike 

I've been rep sealed for years now. There is no point in buffing me.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 12, 2021)

Lalisa said:


> @Shrike
> 
> I've been rep sealed for years now. There is no point in buffing me.


There goes my effort

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Flower (Nov 12, 2021)

What is going on here    ?

Thanks for the rep @Shrike .


----------



## Solar (Nov 12, 2021)

Shrike said:


> There goes my effort


It's not my fault. The reason I'm sealed is obaolete in the Xenforo world. I'm still not able to rep though lol


----------



## Shrike (Nov 12, 2021)

Lalisa said:


> It's not my fault. The reason I'm sealed is obaolete in the Xenforo world. I'm still not able to rep though lol


Let's get that unsealed then


----------



## Flower (Nov 12, 2021)

I can almost give 3k rep now. Progress  .


----------



## Solar (Nov 12, 2021)

Shrike said:


> Let's get that unsealed then


Careful now  

My sub-million rep can do damge.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 12, 2021)

Lalisa said:


> Careful now
> 
> My sub-million rep can do damge.


It's over 1m now


----------



## Flower (Nov 12, 2021)

Why does it show that I voted in that poll when I never did   ?


----------



## Shrike (Nov 12, 2021)

Flower said:


> Why does it show that I voted in that poll when I never did   ?


Because it's an old poll, just renamed instead of remade


----------



## Solar (Nov 12, 2021)

Shrike said:


> It's over 1m now


I'm all powerful now. 

So what's the leak? Or is it some Alley info?


----------



## Flower (Nov 12, 2021)

Shrike said:


> Because it's an old poll, just renamed instead of remade


Ooohhh.

I see how it is @Iwandesu .

Should have made Hell no the first option, tho.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 12, 2021)

Lalisa said:


> I'm all powerful now.
> 
> So what's the leak? Or is it some Alley info?


I said soon, can't be right now. I want to talk to ya all soon. With the Alley too. And I told Nitty I'll talk to him after Chrolloseum is done this year too so there's that as well.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 12, 2021)

Meanwhile I hope you're all having fun in games because I'll return soon to kick your asses

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Solar (Nov 12, 2021)

Shrike said:


> I said soon, can't be right now. I want to talk to ya all soon. With the Alley too. And I told Nitty I'll talk to him after Chrolloseum is done this year too so there's that as well.


Change in ___________?


----------



## Shrike (Nov 12, 2021)

Lalisa said:


> Change in ___________?


Don't even know yet  discussion is needed. But I will go for stability in here, and stuff such as records keeping, and bettering the section in every way we can etc.


----------



## Solar (Nov 12, 2021)

Shrike said:


> Don't even know yet  discussion is needed. But I will go for stability in here, and stuff such as records keeping, and bettering the section in every way we can etc.


So it is related to what I was asked about before perhaps


----------



## Shrike (Nov 12, 2021)

Lalisa said:


> So it is related to what I was asked about before perhaps


I don't think that's in these patch notes. Probably in next ones after more discussion takes place. I still have no idea about a lot of things tbh, thus the wait.


----------



## Aries (Nov 12, 2021)

Time to begin the retirement tour. I'm gonna make a different game set up for each game. A greatest hits before the MCU swansong

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Solar (Nov 12, 2021)

Shrike said:


> I don't think that's in these patch notes. Probably in next ones after more discussion takes place. I still have no idea about a lot of things tbh, thus the wait.


So you are aware of what I was reached out for. 

The puzzle pieves are coming together for sure.. yes.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 12, 2021)

Shit I worked hard as fuck for my 5 something million rep and only for bad luck to hit me with the dice when I normally roll good here.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 12, 2021)

So why I feel like some fuck shit is on the horizon.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2021)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Results of Jestermania
> 
> Platinum lynched day 1. He was godfather.



Yeah but I got a whole stanza of the song 'stan' out before being lynched. So who's the true loser?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 13, 2021)

Shrike said:


> I said soon, can't be right now. I want to talk to ya all soon. With the Alley too. And I told Nitty I'll talk to him after Chrolloseum is done this year too so there's that as well.



You will have to find Nitty first, he appears to have pulled a Marco and disappeared from the Earth.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 13, 2021)

Wanna tell everyone good morning and I'm smoking this blunt pissed. USPS lost one of my packages, which was a special edition 23k Michael Jordan card. Said it was delivered and its not in my box. But I have other people's mail.

I been fuming all god damn night because I think I may be SOL on this. cause who gonna admit to me in my apt complex, yeah I got your package. And really give it back to me? It's a Michael Jordan card.

 

a friend is keeping that. I wouldn't do that to someone cause I wouldn't want someone to do that shit to me. I'd be knocking on their door, like yo the mailman/woman fucked up. here ya go.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 13, 2021)

I guess karma shined bright on me. one of the guys I walked up to to return his mail, checked his box for me, and woolah. my packages were in there and he gave them to me.

I thanked him repeatedly.

the card was something I always wanted cause my dad owned it and I would always ask him what can I do to get it from him. He said die. lol so to finally own it myself when only 10,000 of them were made makes my day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hidden (Nov 13, 2021)

Man it's nice knowing what you wanna do for like, the next 5 games you host


----------



## Solar (Nov 13, 2021)

Lord Tentei said:


> I guess karma shined bright on me. one of the guys I walked up to to return his mail, checked his box for me, and woolah. my packages were in there and he gave them to me.
> 
> I thanked him repeatedly.
> 
> the card was something I always wanted cause my dad owned it and I would always ask him what can I do to get it from him. He said die. lol so to finally own it myself when only 10,000 of them were made makes my day.


Nice. Most people are still decent.



Hidden said:


> Man it's nice knowing what you wanna do for like, the next 5 games you host


I don't even know what I want for dinner tonight, and you're here planning months ahead.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Nov 13, 2021)

Lalisa said:


> I swear people trying to push the OLF meme when the viable WG already exists with its active mafia community that already has a large crossover population with this forum. It also has @Natalija as a moderator too. There's literally no reason to use OLF as forum as an alternative unless you want to hang out with some OBDers.


True , problem with community  is kinda new .  For mafia section to even run you need active  users .

I certainly  cant blame it people wont jump on other community  so fast . It will take years to run like a proper mafia section.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 13, 2021)

Lord Tentei said:


> It's cool to experience it still being true. Cause there are some shady mfers in this world..
> 
> What the fuck is that? Lol


You have to go see why Plat got lynched


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 13, 2021)

Relax Baba Yaga, there's nothing going on here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 13, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> Relax Baba Yaga, there's nothing going on here


Was checking the pink rep in your reputation; a bug in the new feature.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 13, 2021)

no worries, I'd never join that wretched new forum anyway.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 13, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> You have to go see why Plat got lynched


eh if its where I think it is. I'll pass.


----------



## Catamount (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 14, 2021)

so we need a new host for favorites 2022, who is taking it up?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 14, 2021)

you guys have to see the sweater I'm wearing to the family xmas gathering.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 14, 2021)

Lord Tentei said:


> I guess karma shined bright on me. one of the guys I walked up to to return his mail, checked his box for me, and woolah. my packages were in there and he gave them to me.
> 
> I thanked him repeatedly.
> 
> the card was something I always wanted cause my dad owned it and I would always ask him what can I do to get it from him. He said die. lol so to finally own it myself when only 10,000 of them were made makes my day.


btw I think I should clarify cause I'm high as shit and I keep rereading this and feeling like it would confuse someone reading it. my father is still alive. this was a conversation had repeatedly over the years and recently. Then, we both looked around to find me a version of my own.

I got a lot of neat little shit actually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 14, 2021)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Results of Jestermania
> 
> Platinum lynched day 1. He was godfather.



Night 1:

Goon kills jester.
Cop checks goon.

Day 2:

Town lynches goon.
Town wins.

Who said Jestermania was a difficult game? 

@FLORIDA MAN


----------



## Solar (Nov 14, 2021)

Lord Tentei said:


> btw I think I should clarify cause I'm high as shit and I keep rereading this and feeling like it would confuse someone reading it. my father is still alive. this was a conversation had repeatedly over the years and recently. Then, we both looked around to find me a version of my own.
> 
> I got a lot of neat little shit actually.


That's really nice.

The only conversations that I had with my parents revolved around when I was going to move out.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ratchet (Nov 14, 2021)

Lord Tentei said:


> btw I think I should clarify cause I'm high as shit and I keep rereading this and feeling like it would confuse someone reading it. my father is still alive. this was a conversation had repeatedly over the years and recently. Then, we both looked around to find me a version of my own.
> 
> I got a lot of neat little shit actually.


First time I read it I thought you'd bought the card you Dad originally owned from some other seller actually, was going to ask how you were certain it was the same one, so this makes more sense. Am glad it worked out, anyhow, with the delivery mess-up and all.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Nov 14, 2021)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Night 1:
> 
> Goon kills jester.
> Cop checks goon.
> ...


So he is mysterious  yub yub guy lol.


----------



## Solar (Nov 14, 2021)

Since you're lurking here, will you ever be doing anything with , @JFF ?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 14, 2021)

What's up folks?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 14, 2021)

Mafia mod


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 14, 2021)

Ratchet said:


> First time I read it I thought you'd bought the card you Dad originally owned from some other seller actually, was going to ask how you were certain it was the same one, so this makes more sense. Am glad it worked out, anyhow, with the delivery mess-up and all.


yeah.

thanks a bunch.


----------



## Solar (Nov 14, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Mafia mod


Don't scare us like that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 14, 2021)

Lalisa said:


> Don't scare us like that.



It's gonna be Legen..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Solar (Nov 14, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 14, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> You have to go see why Plat got lynched

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Solar (Nov 14, 2021)

-dary

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 15, 2021)

This would be a cool banner for Mafia

Reactions: Like 1 | Old 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Nov 15, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> This would be a cool banner for Mafia


That banner looks nothing like mafia lol  .

Pick soprano screenshot or yakuza theme .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 15, 2021)

Kingslayer said:


> That banner looks nothing like mafia lol  .
> 
> Pick soprano screenshot or yakuza theme .



Not RL stuff

Just the lower right corner and the pic is also nice

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Nov 15, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> This would be a cool banner for Mafia


You can probably suggest it as a next graphic contest to contest mods, if they can spare rewards


----------



## Kingslayer (Nov 15, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Not RL stuff
> 
> Just the lower right corner and the pic is also nice


Comeon you gotta pic badass pic for mafia not that anime girl .

You need to watch more gangster movies  to feel it .


----------



## Magic (Nov 15, 2021)

Squid game banner.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 15, 2021)

What's up with the squid stuff?


----------



## Ratchet (Nov 15, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> What's up with the squid stuff?


The kino anime, squid girl, obviously.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 15, 2021)

Ratchet said:


> The kino anime, squid girl, obviously.



Obviously


----------



## Solar (Nov 15, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Squid game banner.


This. 

The participant fight scene would be an effective summary of mafia causing town to kill each other.


----------



## Magic (Nov 15, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> What's up with the squid stuff?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Catamount (Nov 15, 2021)

The hype was so high around squid games, I got disappointed by the actual series

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 15, 2021)

Catamount said:


> The hype was so high around squid games, I got disappointed by the actual series


It's just killing poor people for fun, nothing original


----------



## Catamount (Nov 15, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> It's just killing poor people for fun, nothing original


That is an easy plot to dance around, I did not feel disgusted by it or anything, but the worst part was the ending of the series. I mean it was painful to look at the main char at start, but that airport and haircut, aaaaaaaaaaaaa

Another movie like that is A Quiet Place. I was so enjoying it until the last minutes. F
Why WHY turn such a movie into this in seconds


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 15, 2021)

Catamount said:


> That is an easy plot to dance around, I did not feel disgusted by it or anything, but the worst part was the ending of the series. I mean it was painful to look at the main char at start, but that airport and haircut, aaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Another movie like that is A Quiet Place. I was so enjoying it until the last minutes. F
> Why WHY turn such a movie into this in seconds


The ending is the hardest part, that's why so many people bork it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 16, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 16, 2021)

Lol


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 16, 2021)

Rocking the Nitty venue


----------



## Kingslayer (Nov 16, 2021)

I hope there is sequel . Squid game was best series of the year. 

Almost every episode was well scripted . Actors were really good as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Nov 16, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Squid game banner.


I joked with aries on discord he was using us as fodder in all of his games. 
His games are all kind of squid game tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Aries (Nov 16, 2021)

Here comes Favorites 7 remake


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 16, 2021)

Aries said:


> Here comes Favorites 7 remake


are you sure about that?


----------



## Aries (Nov 16, 2021)

You will get the final fantasy 7 hd remake where I do 1/4th of the game and call it a day


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 16, 2021)

Aries said:


> You will get the final fantasy 7 hd remake where I do 1/4th of the game and call it a day



Make sure to include everything from the honey bee inn as well


----------



## Aries (Nov 16, 2021)

Lord Tentei said:


> Make sure to include everything from the honey bee inn as well



Woops I meant final fantasy 7 hd remake treatment   . In terms of games might for sure do then maybe will be comic book themed. Only issue I have is how niche it might be. I'll hate to do a set up and not be able to fill it up.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 16, 2021)

Aries said:


> Woops I meant final fantasy 7 hd remake treatment   . In terms of games might for sure do then maybe will be comic book themed. Only issue I have is how niche it might be. I'll hate to do a set up and not be able to fill it up.


----------



## Catamount (Nov 16, 2021)

@Hidden 's game has just started and some replacements are needed, so it is great time to sign up for it - you won't have to read too much
 - signup thread

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shrike (Nov 16, 2021)

@Kue where art thou?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 16, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> flowr i promis u im reading
> 
> just a bit behind becase refreshes on NF r so confusing on ohone u misss some posts
> 
> idk how @Alibaba Saluja  plays on phone 24/7

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Solar (Nov 16, 2021)

Only S9?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 16, 2021)

Lalisa said:


> Only S9?



I'm poor.

Can only afford 1000€ phones

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 16, 2021)

thought u were more of an iphone user lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 16, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> thought u were more of an iphone user lol



I had a very old Samsung phone before moving to these New Era phones with Android and stuff.

So I never changed the brand.

I'm like an old man in that regard


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 16, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I had a very old Samsung phone before moving to these New Era phones with Android and stuff.
> 
> So I never changed the brand.
> 
> I'm like an old man in that regard


yea samsung is better
stay android

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 17, 2021)

Fuck apple cult.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 17, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Fuck apple cult.


Fuck you too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Solar (Nov 17, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm poor.
> 
> Can only afford 1000€ phones


Heart . 



Ekkologix said:


> yea samsung is better
> stay android


Simping for Android while sinpling for Samsung lol

Well. I can't say anything. I upgrade my Galaxy each year lol I'm Samsung cultist too lol

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Solar (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 17, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 17, 2021)

spotted iphone user ^

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Solar (Nov 17, 2021)

Tentei's ugly iphone using ass

Just imagine us8ng iOS


----------



## Solar (Nov 17, 2021)

@Natalija 

Do you listen to Mamamoo?


----------



## Solar (Nov 17, 2021)

You recognized Solar.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 18, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> spotted iphone user ^





Lalisa said:


> Tentei's ugly iphone using ass
> 
> Just imagine us8ng iOS



Actually, I use androids.

That face was a reflection of how I look at the lot of you as human beings.


----------



## Natalija (Nov 18, 2021)

Lalisa said:


> @Natalija
> 
> Do you listen to Mamamoo?


But of course  

I love kpop!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Solar (Nov 18, 2021)

Lord Tentei said:


> Actually, I use androids.
> 
> That face was a reflection of how I look at the lot of you as human beings.


Animals do not have the right to judge humans. 


Natalija said:


> But of course
> 
> I love kpop!


Who do you listen to?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 19, 2021)

Lalisa said:


> Animals do not have the right to judge humans.
> 
> Who do you listen to?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 19, 2021)

@Lalisa


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Natalija (Nov 19, 2021)

Lalisa said:


> Who do you listen to?


I check out most groups and see what I like! BTS, GOT7 rip, EXO, Mamamoo, SuJu, Red Velvet, Shinee, NCT, Gidle, Stray Kids, BtoB etc etc

You?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 20, 2021)

@Ekkologix viktor best boi

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 20, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> @Ekkologix viktor best boi


viktor gang going stronk @~Flow~ 

 

i havent seen all of act 3 btw but first ep already fire


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 20, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> viktor gang going stronk @~Flow~
> 
> 
> 
> i havent seen all of act 3 btw but first ep already fire


ive seen all of it. 

thank fuck season 2 is confirmed cause i woulda lost my shit

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 20, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> ive seen all of it.
> 
> thank fuck season 2 is confirmed cause i woulda lost my shit


i'll watch the rest later dont wanna consume it all one night


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 21, 2021)

That mount westmore concert was live as fuck last night.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 22, 2021)

just a sample of it..


----------



## Stelios (Nov 25, 2021)

Catamount said:


> That is an easy plot to dance around, I did not feel disgusted by it or anything, but the worst part was the ending of the series. I mean it was painful to look at the main char at start, but that airport and haircut, aaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Another movie like that is A Quiet Place. I was so enjoying it until the last minutes. F
> Why WHY turn such a movie into this in seconds



I spoke about it to my wife like "feel like watching it?" , my 7yo jumped in the convo and  said to me "I heard about this show at school, it's like Annemaria Koekoek game" 

Apparently there are parents in my kid's school that have let their 7yo kids see episodes from Squid games 



RemChu said:


> Fuck apple cult.



>taking a shit at a 2.0T$ company. so rad


----------



## Catamount (Nov 26, 2021)

Stelios said:


> I spoke about it to my wife like "feel like watching it?" , my 7yo jumped in the convo and  said to me "I heard about this show at school, it's like Annemaria Koekoek game"
> 
> Apparently there are parents in my kid's school that have let their 7yo kids see episodes from Squid games
> 
> ...


But they don't understand anything yet (c)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 26, 2021)

Folks, I have made my return to the realm of Role Madness game design, with team Fortress Mafia.


And I need 8 more players.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Catamount (Nov 26, 2021)

@charles101 no they are not anymore x)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 26, 2021)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Folks, I have made my return to the realm of Role Madness game design, with team Fortress Mafia.
> 
> 
> And I need 8 more players.



A DDL game.

I miss those


----------



## Aries (Nov 26, 2021)

So thinking of getting a game for switch but can't decide between dragon ball kakorat or legend of Zelda skyward sword hd


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 28, 2021)

Aries said:


> So thinking of getting a game for switch but can't decide between dragon ball kakorat or legend of Zelda skyward sword hd


zelda

we have too many dbz

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Nov 28, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> zelda
> 
> we have too many dbz


I ended up getting Zelda, already have the HD versions of ocarina of time, Majora's mask, wind waker, twilight princess so this would finish my 3D Zelda collection.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Solar (Nov 29, 2021)

Natalija said:


> I check out most groups and see what I like! BTS, GOT7 rip, EXO, Mamamoo, SuJu, Red Velvet, Shinee, NCT, Gidle, Stray Kids, BtoB etc etc
> 
> You?


Mmm. Good taste, good taste.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Natalija (Nov 29, 2021)

Lalisa said:


> Mmm. Good taste, good taste.


It's hard to miss with kpop

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Solar (Nov 29, 2021)

Natalija said:


> It's hard to miss with kpop


True true. I still mostly listen to second gen though. I have some third and fourth gen songs, but the only groups from those later gens that I consistently listen to are Blackpink, Mamamoo, and Everglow.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shrike (Dec 1, 2021)

How's mafia life peeps

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Natalija (Dec 1, 2021)

I feel like this place craves a new poll

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Natalija (Dec 1, 2021)

Shrike said:


> How's mafia life peeps


 a little less exciting without the complete Power Rangers @Vivo Diez @Ekkologix @Hayumi

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## Shrike (Dec 1, 2021)

Natalija said:


> a little less exciting without the complete Power Rangers @Vivo Diez @Ekkologix @Hayumi


We do need to reassemble. Where's Ekko and Hayumi, I thought they were still playing?? I know Vivo's taking a break.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Natalija (Dec 1, 2021)

Shrike said:


> We do need to reassemble. Where's Ekko and Hayumi, I thought they were still playing?? I know Vivo's taking a break.


They are, but with you and Vivo gone, we can't have a proper formation.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Aries (Dec 1, 2021)

I'm free

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Natalija (Dec 1, 2021)

Aries said:


> I'm free


Who's your Lord Zedd bff?


----------



## Shrike (Dec 1, 2021)

Natalija said:


> They are, but with you and Vivo gone, we can't have a proper formation.


I'll make Vivo come back when I do as well, if for one game

Reactions: Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Shrike (Dec 1, 2021)

Wonder where's @Kue as well  

@Kvothe Kingkiller How's life girl?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 1, 2021)

Shrike said:


> Wonder where's @Kue as well
> 
> @Kvothe Kingkiller How's life girl?


sup shrike

just started a new job, busy with irl stuff, esp since its closer to holidays


----------



## Shrike (Dec 1, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> sup shrike
> 
> just started a new job, busy with irl stuff, esp since its closer to holidays


So things are good, glad to hear that. Let's square off in mafia after NYE then

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hayumi (Dec 1, 2021)

Natalija said:


> a little less exciting without the complete Power Rangers @Vivo Diez @Ekkologix @Hayumi





Shrike said:


> I'll make Vivo come back when I do as well, if for one game


Yesss all of us need to play in the same game dafuq. You better come back Shrikey

Reactions: Winner 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 1, 2021)

Shrike said:


> We do need to reassemble. Where's Ekko and Hayumi, I thought they were still playing?? I know Vivo's taking a break.


u and vivo were gone for awhile
time to reunite  

yo come play the arcane game, this gna feel like the naruto game when u were host and we were players

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Shrike (Dec 2, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> u and vivo were gone for awhile
> time to reunite
> 
> yo come play the arcane game, this gna feel like the naruto game when u were host and we were players


I have to hold a bit longer, I have way too many meetings, don't want to be inactive, but soon bruv


----------



## Aries (Dec 2, 2021)

Natalija said:


> Who's your Lord Zedd bff?



Clearly it's V A S T O, starts off as a serious threat only to become a comedy figure by the time the series ends.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Dec 3, 2021)

Aries they are looking for you on the obd forums for that Aliens game


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 4, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly 2 | Lewd 2 | git gud 1


----------



## Shrike (Dec 4, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


>


Summoning is complete.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 6, 2021)

lol is all I'm gonna say.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 6, 2021)

Lord Tentei said:


> lol is all I'm gonna say.



oh you right along with em.

lol

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Shrike (Dec 6, 2021)

Who's ready for some Secret Santa mafia style?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 6, 2021)

Shrike said:


> Who's ready for some Secret Santa mafia style?


where signup thread?


----------



## Platinum (Dec 8, 2021)

How goes things fam squad

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Shrike (Dec 8, 2021)

Eyy guys. There's a large forum event going on, it's not really a mafia game but it's been planned well and will be fun, so please participate 

And let's play a holiday mafia game after this is done, I am coming back

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Dec 10, 2021)

I want to sign up for games on my favourite mafia site NF but I won't because I might get bopped out of nowhere at any moment.


----------



## Firaea (Dec 11, 2021)

It's been a long time since I last came around here. I don't even recognize most of your usernames anymore (and you may not recognize me either lolz). Just popping in to say hello and hope whoever among you is still here is well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 4


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 12, 2021)

I'm still around sorta...lol..


----------



## Natalija (Dec 12, 2021)

Majin Lu said:


> *❆* Wear a Christmas themed avatar *during all of the event*.


I'm in trouble already @Ultra


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 12, 2021)

Natalija said:


> I'm in trouble already @Ultra


You can add a Christmas element into your current one, I think.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Natalija (Dec 12, 2021)

Majin Lu said:


> You can add a Christmas element into your current one, I think.



Good, because I lost this very humiliating bet to Ultra and now I gotta keep this Law blasphemy   

Also, can we post in the game threads?


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 12, 2021)

Natalija said:


> Good, because I lost this very humiliating bet to Ultra and now I gotta keep this Law blasphemy
> 
> Also, can we post in the game threads?


You can. Feel free to be spam-ish there too. Ish. Keep it mobile friendly  so members do not lose all their mobile data.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Solar (Dec 12, 2021)

Christmas is so last week. I'm already prepped for Valentine's Day.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 12, 2021)

Firaea said:


> It's been a long time since I last came around here. I don't even recognize most of your usernames anymore (and you may not recognize me either lolz). Just popping in to say hello and hope whoever among you is still here is well!


hi, welcome back
its my first time seeing u, how long ago did u leave?
nice avatar. u missed a digimon game recently xp


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2021)

Firaea said:


> It's been a long time since I last came around here. I don't even recognize most of your usernames anymore (and you may not recognize me either lolz). Just popping in to say hello and hope whoever among you is still here is well!


Most of the old guard are not active.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 16, 2021)

We tend to come and go these days


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 16, 2021)

did anyone host a jjk mafia game yet

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 17, 2021)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Folks, I have made my return to the realm of Role Madness game design, with team Fortress Mafia.
> 
> 
> And I need 8 more players.



Ok now I need a last minute replacement. Any takers?

The game starts today.


----------



## Catamount (Dec 17, 2021)

@Mickey Mouse Check this out, I am in another thread


----------



## Magic (Dec 17, 2021)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ok now I need a last minute replacement. Any takers?
> 
> The game starts today.


I actually like tf2 but I will be tardy 100% on a site I don't frequent.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 18, 2021)

RemChu said:


> I actually like tf2 but I will be tardy 100% on a site I don't frequent.



No problem mate. Someone already took the role, anyway.


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 18, 2021)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ok now I need a last minute replacement. Any takers?
> 
> The game starts today.


i dont like how that site look omg lmao

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Natalija (Dec 18, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> i dont like how that site look omg lmao


Indeed


----------



## Cooler (Dec 18, 2021)

When's the next game on here?


----------



## Hidden (Dec 18, 2021)

Cooler said:


> When's the next game on here?


Honestly I'm not sure if any game is actually close to starting right now besides Ratchet's game which already has the slots full. The next closest ones seem to be Ekkologix's Arcane game and Flower's fire emblem one


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 18, 2021)

Cooler said:


> When's the next game on here?





Hidden said:


> Honestly I'm not sure if any game is actually close to starting right now besides Ratchet's game which already has the slots full. The next closest ones seem to be Ekkologix's Arcane game and Flower's fire emblem one


it shuda been fuji's witcher game but idk why he delayed it

im waiting on weebs game on WG to end so my game will likely start on jan, unless weeb game gets delayed

btw signup to it hidden


----------



## Hidden (Dec 18, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> it shuda been fuji's witcher game but idk why he delayed it
> 
> im waiting on weebs game on WG to end so my game will likely start on jan, unless weeb game gets delayed
> 
> btw signup to it hidden


Nah I'm on Mafia hiatus  

I am making the sign-ups for my next game right now though

Reactions: Friendly 1 | git gud 1


----------



## Hidden (Dec 18, 2021)

Check out my new game if you're a fan of vanilla or want to play a game int he style of the Raging Loop game I ran


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 19, 2021)

I see lame shit still happening between here and other places.

That's why I'm super gucci on fucking with most of you nowadays.


----------



## Aries (Dec 19, 2021)

Join the yyh game.


----------



## Shizune (Dec 28, 2021)

Hello kings, queens, and all the in-betweens...

It's been a frosty few months since I last saw most of you, and I hope everyone is enjoying the holidays. I wanted to give you all an update on my mafia plans for 2022, especially Favorites.

After Mbxx's recent abuses of power, I became burnt out on mafia. We have spent countless hours maintaining this section, so I was enraged when Mbxx threatened to undo that work. As is, we will never regain everything or everyone we lost over the past few months. I had to take a break from mafia so that I could let go of my anger toward that situation.

Now, I'm enjoying that break while I wait to see how things shake out for our cozy little community. I'm still anxious about NF's future, but if this section continues to prosper, then as always I will go where the mafia community leads. If NF remains (reasonably) stable for the next few months, I will reconsider my stance on not hosting any more games here. No matter what happens, Favorites must go on.

I hope you're all doing well. Some of my oldest, closest, and ugliest friends are here. Even when I'm not here, I'm never far away.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Kingslayer (Dec 29, 2021)

Shizune said:


> Hello kings, queens, and all the in-betweens...
> 
> It's been a frosty few months since I last saw most of you, and I hope everyone is enjoying the holidays. I wanted to give you all an update on my mafia plans for 2022, especially Favorites.
> 
> ...


Take care .

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Cooler (Dec 29, 2021)

Shizune said:


> Hello kings, queens, and all the in-betweens...
> 
> It's been a frosty few months since I last saw most of you, and I hope everyone is enjoying the holidays. I wanted to give you all an update on my mafia plans for 2022, especially Favorites.
> 
> ...


Have some mafia regulars been banned?


----------



## Shrike (Dec 29, 2021)

Cooler said:


> Have some mafia regulars been banned?


No, it's all good. It was fixed, we had two members with issues, one banned the other restricted from posting for a bit but it's all good.


----------



## Catamount (Dec 31, 2021)

Happy New Year to all the weirdos around, and normies get a hug too

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Oddjutsu (Dec 31, 2021)

Catamount said:


> Happy New Year to all the weirdos around, and normies get a hug too


What is the right amount of cats?


----------



## Catamount (Dec 31, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> What is the right amount of cats?


Same as money. The more - the better.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Catamount (Dec 31, 2021)

I can't see Oddjutsu's rep icon, just a broken image icon, why


----------



## Natalija (Dec 31, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> What is the right amount of cats?


Limitless!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 31, 2021)

Natalija said:


> Limitless!



The only right answer

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Dec 31, 2021)

I want a pet cat, would be interested in knowing if it's safe to dye their fur


----------



## Magic (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Shrike (Dec 31, 2021)

Happy new year everyone

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Aries (Dec 31, 2021)

Happy new year Mafia peeps.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy new year!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 1, 2022)

Woooo

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Natalija (Jan 1, 2022)

Yesssss, hopefully everyone has a rocking year

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Magic (Jan 1, 2022)

Can we get a new convo title? New Year. Start fresh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 1, 2022)

172 posts away

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hidden (Jan 1, 2022)

The feeling when you've only been on mafia hiatus for like, a month and a half and you're already feeling the urge to play again. Guess I'll channel that towards figuring out my Danganronpa 2 game instead

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Firestormer (Jan 2, 2022)

How long has this site been called "Fanverse" for? I come back after a brief two year walk to the supermarket and it's like my home has been moved two streets to the left while I was gone.

Anyway happy new year all, hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 2, 2022)

Firestormer said:


> How long has this site been called "Fanverse" for? I come back after a brief two year walk to the supermarket and it's like my home has been moved two streets to the left while I was gone.
> 
> Anyway happy new year all, hope you're all doing well!


Yeah, the name change was an adventure


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Flower (Jan 4, 2022)

I‘ve been on Mafia hiatus because of Covid. I‘m back now, but I really have the urge to play a game now.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Jan 4, 2022)

Flower said:


> I‘ve been on Mafia hiatus because of Covid. I‘m back now, but I really have the urge to play a game now.


You okay there? 

Mafia section is usually quite dead around the holidays but should be picking up very soon, you'll have a chance to play some games.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Flower (Jan 4, 2022)

Shrike said:


> You okay there?
> 
> Mafia section is usually quite dead around the holidays but should be picking up very soon, you'll have a chance to play some games.


Yeah, I have recovered. Though my sense of taste and smell still hasn‘t returned, but else I‘m fine.

You okay, too?

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Jan 4, 2022)

Flower said:


> Yeah, I have recovered. Though my sense of taste and smell still hasn‘t returned, but else I‘m fine.
> 
> You okay, too?


My covid experience wasn't too bad, I worked all the while I was 'sick' (only felt bad for maybe a day), the only bad thing was having to stay inside for 2 weeks (with me having to go into quarantine 2 times prior to that as well, so I was gonna burst).

I am good, ready for a game or two

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 4, 2022)

I noticed a lot more people are getting covid this round compare to the initial breakout

I either haven't gotten it or I'm asymptotic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flower (Jan 4, 2022)

Shrike said:


> My covid experience wasn't too bad, I worked all the while I was 'sick' (only felt bad for maybe a day), the only bad thing was having to stay inside for 2 weeks (with me having to go into quarantine 2 times prior to that as well, so I was gonna burst).
> 
> I am good, ready for a game or two


That's good to hear. Everyone I know has Covid, lately, it's insane.


----------



## Flower (Jan 4, 2022)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> I noticed a lot more people are getting covid this round compare to the initial breakout
> 
> I either haven't gotten it or I'm asymptotic


Omicron is apparently more contagious than the other variants, but it's not as bad, so you might have it without symptoms. We had Delta, though, which was pretty bad. I just hope we won't get that s*** again.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 4, 2022)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> I noticed a lot more people are getting covid this round compare to the initial breakout
> 
> I either haven't gotten it or I'm asymptotic


I've had it 4 months ago, so it's now new. It was the previous variant whatever it was. 

You okay Kvo?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 4, 2022)

Shrike said:


> I've had it 4 months ago, so it's now new. It was the previous variant whatever it was.
> 
> You okay Kvo?


oh ya im fine. I haven't gotten covid (or im asymp) 

finally holidays are over though so i have more free time.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 4, 2022)

Flower said:


> Omicron is apparently more contagious than the other variants, but it's not as bad, so you might have it without symptoms. We had Delta, though, which was pretty bad. I just hope we won't get that s*** again.


i would like to not learn more of the greek alphabet through covid

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 4, 2022)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> oh ya im fine. I haven't gotten covid (or im asymp)
> 
> finally holidays are over though so i have more free time.


Check in on weebs game


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 4, 2022)

Oddjutsu said:


> Check in on weebs game


ah shit thanks for reminding me

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 4, 2022)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> ah shit thanks for reminding me


I was this close to not remembering that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 4, 2022)

@Hayumi @Lalisa you guys should check in too

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Flower (Jan 4, 2022)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> i would like to not learn more of the greek alphabet through covid


Me neither. I hope there will be an end to this s***.


----------



## Aries (Jan 4, 2022)

I don't know if I got covid or not. My family got it like in December 2020 but I was masked up and social distance thru that time. The only thing I know is that since 2020 my cardio levels are just not the same. I could dance for like a half an hour without feeling tired. Now I can't dance for like 3-5 minutes without gasping for air

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shrike (Jan 4, 2022)

Aries said:


> I don't know if I got covid or not. My family got it like in December 2020 but I was masked up and social distance thru that time. The only thing I know is that since 2020 my cardio levels are just not the same. I could dance for like a half an hour without feeling tired. Now I can't dance for like 3-5 minutes without gasping for air


Constant tiredness is most probably a part of covid, sadly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 5, 2022)

Aries said:


> I don't know if I got covid or not. My family got it like in December 2020 but I was masked up and social distance thru that time. The only thing I know is that since 2020 my cardio levels are just not the same. I could dance for like a half an hour without feeling tired. Now I can't dance for like 3-5 minutes without gasping for air


Bro you tell your doctor this? Get checked up could be something else.


----------



## Hayumi (Jan 5, 2022)

Oddjutsu said:


> @Hayumi @Lalisa you guys should check in too


Thanks so much for reminding me lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 5, 2022)

Happy New Year everyone

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Magic (Jan 5, 2022)

Anyone got WPK's contact.

Tell him I miss him and to check in.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 6, 2022)

RemChu said:


> Bro you tell your doctor this? Get checked up could be something else.



I moved to Mexico sadly before I could check. I just noticed my cardio levels dipped hard once I was doing more cardio based activities here. Maybe when I head back to the United States I can check

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Solar (Jan 6, 2022)

Happy New Year, everyone.


Oddjutsu said:


> @Hayumi @Lalisa you guys should check in too


Done.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 7, 2022)

People playing my games...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Flower (Jan 7, 2022)

Aries said:


> People playing my games...


Aries *reading Flower's game breaking action combos*: .


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 11, 2022)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> oh ya im fine. I haven't gotten covid (or im asymp)
> 
> finally holidays are over though so i have more free time.


@Shrike 

i tested positive for covid

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shrike (Jan 11, 2022)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> @Shrike
> 
> i tested positive for covid


Lmaoo, the irony   You feel okay?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 11, 2022)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> @Shrike
> 
> i tested positive for covid


how have u been? hope it isn't too bad


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 11, 2022)

Shrike said:


> Lmaoo, the irony   You feel okay?





Ekkologix said:


> how have u been? hope it isn't too bad


could be better  

symptoms are just sore throat and trouble breathing when i sleep. (sometimes i wake up in the middle of my sleep, trying to breathe / gasping for air) 

but other than that, its been ok. I just need to sleep on my stomach

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Shrike (Jan 11, 2022)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> could be better
> 
> symptoms are just sore throat and trouble breathing when i sleep. (sometimes i wake up in the middle of my sleep, trying to breathe / gasping for air)
> 
> but other than that, its been ok. I just need to sleep on my stomach


Hang in there girl

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 11, 2022)

Smash down some beers


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 12, 2022)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> could be better
> 
> symptoms are just sore throat and trouble breathing when i sleep. (sometimes i wake up in the middle of my sleep, trying to breathe / gasping for air)
> 
> but other than that, its been ok. I just need to sleep on my stomach


dem hope that doesnt last long
keep us updated


----------



## Legend (Jan 12, 2022)

Get well soon

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 14, 2022)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> could be better
> 
> symptoms are just sore throat and trouble breathing when i sleep. (sometimes i wake up in the middle of my sleep, trying to breathe / gasping for air)
> 
> but other than that, its been ok. I just need to sleep on my stomach


Damn get well soon. Get some hot tea , vitamin c, and zinc.


----------



## A I Z E N (Jan 14, 2022)

Did the mafia section get pushed further down on the list or has it always been in the same area?


----------



## Shrike (Jan 14, 2022)

A I Z E N said:


> Did the mafia section get pushed further down on the list or has it always been in the same area?


Always here. Might make a move up soon, we'll see.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 14, 2022)

@Kvothe Kingkiller wellness check


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 14, 2022)

Shrike said:


> @Kvothe Kingkiller wellness check


day 4 / day 5 was the roughest. I couldn't sleep cause i couldnt breathe at times and it got worse around those times even when i try to sleep on my stomach

Seems to be better now but still sick RIP. need to get over this already ffs

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 14, 2022)

covid hit me harder than my brother despite the two vaccines and a booster shot

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 14, 2022)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> covid hit me harder than my brother despite the two vaccines and a booster shot


Yeah really depends person to person.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 15, 2022)

I m going out to get some cigarettes


----------



## God (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 15, 2022)

need 10 more players for arcane mafia

its been like 2 months without a game here lol


----------



## Hidden (Jan 16, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> its been like 2 months without a game here lol


Maybe I should run a quick super small game (like 8 or 10 players) just to get something going

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Solar (Jan 16, 2022)

I thought we were on a break for the holidays. I'm back to carry town to losses and mafia to victory.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 16, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> I thought we were on a break for the holidays. I'm back to carry town to losses and mafia to victory.


lots of ppl got banned so forum kinda died lol


----------



## Solar (Jan 16, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> lots of ppl got banned so forum kinda died lol


I forgot about that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2022)

RIP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 16, 2022)

Legend said:


> RIP


why dont u come join us in a game lmao

u too @God


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 16, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> I forgot about that.


yea that sux


----------



## Solar (Jan 16, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> yea that sux


I thought everyone was unbanned already.


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2022)

one day i will return to mafia


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> lots of ppl got banned so forum kinda died lol


Who?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 16, 2022)

RemChu said:


> Who?


some ppl from outskirt section got banned which resulted in the others leaving and going to some other forum that is cursed to even mention by name lest i wanna get my selfbanned too

lots of those players that often come play in aries games left as a result

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> some ppl from outskirt section got banned which resulted in the others leaving and going to some other forum that is cursed to even mention by name lest i wanna get my selfbanned too
> 
> lots of those players that often come play in aries games left as a result


Oh okay. I was not aware they stopped coming here altogether. I know the group.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 16, 2022)

i think even aries himself is kinda active there, with players like sigis, ultra, lance, xadlin, AM? 
idk everyone there but its mostly OBD section users

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 16, 2022)

im not sure about juan


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> i think even aries himself is kinda active there, with players like sigis, ultra, lance, xadlin, AM?
> idk everyone there but its mostly OBD section users


He's not active there LOL

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 16, 2022)

yea none is active there, its maf community is pretty dead-ish


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2022)

The mafia there is as dead as here at the moment.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 16, 2022)

odd's there as well 

i hate how we r split lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 16, 2022)

RemChu said:


> The mafia there is as dead as here at the moment.


its more than here,, they just had 2 games even if small lmao


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> its more than here,, they just had 2 games even if small lmao


To think all of this was possible thanks to Jeff.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 16, 2022)

RemChu said:


> To think all of this was possible thanks to Jeff.


rip lol

hopefully picks up more by feb or spring

we need 6 ppl for arcane game. i promise it'll deliver


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 16, 2022)

RemChu said:


> To think all of this was possible thanks to Jeff.


Hope he doesn't find out about the 10 other places we play mafia

Actual cockhead

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God (Jan 16, 2022)

why dont u come join us in a game lmao


Ekkologix said:


> u too @God


I’ll be out of the loony bin in a couple of months and then we can play

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Jan 17, 2022)

Bruh


Ekkologix said:


> lots of ppl got banned so forum kinda died lol


Who is still banned and wants to play mafia? Tell me and I'll get them unbanned immediately.


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2022)

God said:


> why dont u come join us in a game lmao
> 
> I’ll be out of the loony bin in a couple of months and then we can play


Damn. Can you give us backstory? How long you been in?

Stay strong.


----------



## God (Jan 17, 2022)

RemChu said:


> Damn. Can you give us backstory? How long you been in?
> 
> Stay strong.


Not a big deal, got into a fight with pops over bullshit and the cops took me in. Thank you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 17, 2022)

Shrike said:


> Bruh
> 
> Who is still banned and wants to play mafia? Tell me and I'll get them unbanned immediately.


shrike players left cuz the other players in the section got banned lol
couple of the players that use to fill aries games

better in pms lmao


----------



## Shrike (Jan 17, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> shrike players left cuz the other players in the section got banned lol
> couple of the players that use to fill aries games
> 
> better in pms lmao


No, just say it. Name the players who got banned and who want back and they will be back, it's very simple.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Jan 17, 2022)

Anyway let me explain, seems like we haven't communicated properly and I am sorry.

You can talk about this shit in public. Nothing to hide. After a long struggle, I can get anyone who wants back unbanned, but they have to be at least tied to the mafia section in some way, I don't have the time to fight other people's battles.

I got Mbxx to agree to unban anyone from the section who wants to play, so just let me know who they are and it will happen.

I did say that I will fight for the section and I plan for it to stay that way, dead or not (it's always dead around the holidays anyway).

People who want to leave and dislike this place - that's fine too. I just want to have an environment that won't obstruct any games, and there is nothing to obstruct them now - IF they want to play of course.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 17, 2022)

Shrike said:


> No, just say it. Name the players who got banned and who want back and they will be back, it's very simple.


He might not know what the fuck he is talking about

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 17, 2022)

Shrike said:


> Anyway let me explain, seems like we haven't communicated properly and I am sorry.
> 
> You can talk about this shit in public. Nothing to hide. After a long struggle, I can get anyone who wants back unbanned, but they have to be at least tied to the mafia section in some way, I don't have the time to fight other people's battles.
> 
> ...


i will let them know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 17, 2022)

Oddjutsu said:


> He might not know what the fuck he is talking about


we talked in pms lol
but its public now apparently so its w.e


----------



## Solar (Jan 17, 2022)

I never know what I'm talking about. What are we talking about.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 17, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> I never know what I'm talking about. What are we talking about.


Cheese Rolling at Cooper's Hill, Gloucestershire​


----------



## Solar (Jan 17, 2022)

Shrike said:


> Cheese Rolling at Cooper's Hill, Gloucestershire​


I rmemeber a long time ago my brother tried to convince us to travel to New Zealand to participate in some sports competition that he saw in the _Rocket Power_ movie. He was excited for that and everything. Cheese rolling reminds me of it. 

I think it's a waste of cheese though. It would be better suited to eating while drinking wine.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 17, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> I rmemeber a long time ago my brother tried to convince us to travel to New Zealand to participate in some sports competition that he saw in the _Rocket Power_ movie. He was excited for that and everything. Cheese rolling reminds me of it.
> 
> I think it's a waste of cheese though. It would be better suited to eating while drinking wine.


Absolutely, you're a woman of taste


----------



## Solar (Jan 17, 2022)

Shrike said:


> Absolutely, you're a woman of taste


For sure. Straight from the bottle. 

Actually, on the topic of wine, has anyone switched jobs during the pandemic? I'm thinking of doing so.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 17, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> For sure. Straight from the bottle.
> 
> Actually, on the topic of wine, has anyone switched jobs during the pandemic? I'm thinking of doing so.


No but I am thinking of doing so too. Waiting to see what will happen with some developments in the company as I have a possible opportunity to go full time into management again (switched careers 3 years ago), I might stay patient for about 6 more months. Can't stay in one place for too long, or at least one position.


----------



## Solar (Jan 17, 2022)

Shrike said:


> No but I am thinking of doing so too. Waiting to see what will happen with some developments in the company as I have a possible opportunity to go full time into management again (switched careers 3 years ago), I might stay patient for about 6 more months. Can't stay in one place for too long, or at least one position.


Yeah, I'm getting very uninterested in what I'm doing. 

The husband was also recently let go (or fired?) for misconduct done months ago despite no new misconduct. He had been there for nearly three years now, and a lot of the work was being outsourced too, so I imagine that it was something of a cost-saving move with some bullshit excuse attached to it. When he gets back on his feet, I'm probably going to look at other options. I'm not fulfilled at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> I never know what I'm talking about. What are we talking about.


Shrike is our lawyer, he is going to bail out our mafia goons.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Solar (Jan 17, 2022)

RemChu said:


> Shrike is our lawyer, he is going to bail out our mafia goons.


His avatar always did strike me as one of those scummy lawyers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 18, 2022)

Join my yyh game so I can finally start my nostalgia tour. I've been on retirement tour for a decade


----------



## Flower (Jan 18, 2022)

Aries said:


> Join my yyh game so I can finally start my nostalgia tour. I've been on retirement tour for a decade


Can I break a game again?


----------



## Shrike (Jan 18, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> Yeah, I'm getting very uninterested in what I'm doing.
> 
> The husband was also recently let go (or fired?) for misconduct done months ago despite no new misconduct. He had been there for nearly three years now, and a lot of the work was being outsourced too, so I imagine that it was something of a cost-saving move with some bullshit excuse attached to it. When he gets back on his feet, I'm probably going to look at other options. I'm not fulfilled at the moment.


Yeah sounds like a bs excuse when they were running out of money so they wanted to let go of some people. Good plan to wait a bit for him to land a new job so that you can move forward with more stability, but I definitely know what you mean by not being fulfilled, I also want something more than this job. Will be patient for another 6 months though.


----------



## Flower (Jan 18, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> For sure. Straight from the bottle.
> 
> Actually, on the topic of wine, has anyone switched jobs during the pandemic? I'm thinking of doing so.


Most people I know irl did. Partly because the companies they worked for shut down/sent people away to cut costs and partly because working became unbearable under those circumstances. I'm working part time at an office now and also from home doing translations. I think it's fine, got a lot of time to do stuff at home, too. Though it's not something I want to do forever lol.


----------



## Solar (Jan 18, 2022)

We (I) were able to negotiate for the inclusion of the bonus in addition to severance for the husband.



Shrike said:


> Yeah sounds like a bs excuse when they were running out of money so they wanted to let go of some people. Good plan to wait a bit for him to land a new job so that you can move forward with more stability, but I definitely know what you mean by not being fulfilled, I also want something more than this job. Will be patient for another 6 months though.





Flower said:


> Most people I know irl did. Partly because the companies they worked for shut down/sent people away to cut costs and partly because working became unbearable under those circumstances. I'm working part time at an office now and also from home doing translations. I think it's fine, got a lot of time to do stuff at home, too. Though it's not something I want to do forever lol.


Yeah. I'm thinking of dipping my feet into criminal defense. I'm not sure if I'm interested in it, or if I'm just watching too many K-dramas where they're pulling my heatstrings for the innocent guy getting railroaded.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flower (Jan 18, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> We (I) were able to negotiate for the inclusion of the bonus in addition to severance for the husband.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tbh if you like it, why not. Sounds interesting at the very least.


----------



## Solar (Jan 18, 2022)

Flower said:


> Tbh if you like it, why not. Sounds interesting at the very least.


It's one of things that I swore off before law school. But it could be a good change of pace, I think.

What I really need to consider is if I can keep up with loan repayments if I switch.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 18, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> It's one of things that I swore off before law school. But it could be a good change of pace, I think.
> 
> What I really need to consider is if I can keep up with loan repayments if I switch.


you playing mafia irl lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 18, 2022)

its a smart choice.  go with what ur happy doing. if u didnt enjoy first one u will hate urself every time ur doing it xd


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 18, 2022)

Try not to make big life decisions due to the influence of tv soaps


----------



## Solar (Jan 18, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> you playing mafia irl lol


One of the reasons I excluded it was because I didn't want to be kidnapped by the mob or something. 


Oddjutsu said:


> Try not to make big life decisions due to the influence of tv soaps


It's not failed me so far.


----------



## Aries (Jan 18, 2022)

Flower said:


> Can I break a game again?



Mayhaps


----------



## Ratchet (Jan 20, 2022)

I switched jobs (well actually, I left one and just lived off of savings for half a year before getting a new one) and it was honestly one of the best things I've done for my mental health. Generally, I think it's worth taking risks to get that fulfilment or at least in a better place for yourself, if there is one thing I think we can all take from the pandemic it's to look after ourselves a bit more than maybe we previously had done. And sometimes that means betting on yourself and pivoting off what you're used to. So, fully back that inclination to be honest.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 21, 2022)

I'm still around. not sure how much more mafia I'd be playing honestly.

It's time to focus on other things for a while. 

I know that would tickle some people's fancy. You are welcome.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Solar (Jan 21, 2022)

Ratchet said:


> I switched jobs (well actually, I left one and just lived off of savings for half a year before getting a new one) and it was honestly one of the best things I've done for my mental health. Generally, I think it's worth taking risks to get that fulfilment or at least in a better place for yourself, if there is one thing I think we can all take from the pandemic it's to look after ourselves a bit more than maybe we previously had done. And sometimes that means betting on yourself and pivoting off what you're used to. So, fully back that inclination to be honest.


I think that's a good point. While my mental health is okay for now, I think that remaining in a place where I'm unfulfilled will just lead me to become unhappy and unhealthy. So I'll strongly consider it for sure. Maybe not switching over to criminal justice but to something where I simply feel better about what I'm doing.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 22, 2022)

Thanks to @James Bond for the awesome new section banner! Team Santa's gift to the mafia section is up on the banner.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Natalija (Jan 22, 2022)

Shrike said:


> Thanks to @James Bond for the awesome new section banner! Team Santa's gift to the mafia section is up on the banner.
> 
> Cheers


Where's my New Leaf one


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 22, 2022)

Dang, that's a nice banner

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 22, 2022)

Weebs game has started

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hidden (Jan 24, 2022)

Just a general advertisement to join my Gnosia game if you want to play a smaller, vanilla-ish game . There are 5 spots left and I'm honestly good to start it the second it fills up. So check it out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Solar (Jan 24, 2022)

I like the banner. I feel L.A. Noire really captures how well some of us lie when we get caught as mafia. Reminds me of this scene: 


In other news, I finally learned how to see my rep. I'm still rep sealed. I think the reason I asked to be rep sealed is because I used to be put in an exclusive usergroup that made me immune to certain changes. Now that we transitioned to this thing, it has no advantages lol


----------



## Shrike (Jan 24, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> I like the banner. I feel L.A. Noire really captures how well some of us lie when we get caught as mafia. Reminds me of this scene:
> 
> 
> In other news, I finally learned how to see my rep. I'm still rep sealed. I think the reason I asked to be rep sealed is because I used to be put in an exclusive usergroup that made me immune to certain changes. Now that we transitioned to this thing, it has no advantages lol


Want it unsealed?


----------



## Solar (Jan 25, 2022)

Shrike said:


> Want it unsealed?


Not sure. Is there still the rep seal option of not receiving rep at all?


----------



## Catamount (Jan 26, 2022)

That is a really cool banner, a different story for sure


----------



## Fujitora (Jan 27, 2022)

@Karma @Catamount @ApostropheOfInnocence @Lord Melkor @Alwaysmind Would you guys be interested in subbing in for the ongoing Weeb Game over on WG? Nova needs one more person!


----------



## Catamount (Jan 27, 2022)

~Flow~ said:


> @Karma @Catamount @ApostropheOfInnocence @Lord Melkor @Alwaysmind Would you guys be interested in subbing in for the ongoing Weeb Game over on WG? Nova needs one more person!


I have decepticon and I still work, imma sleep rest of the time, so sorry but can't spare attention to sub in the middle of the game.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 27, 2022)

~Flow~ said:


> @Karma @Catamount @ApostropheOfInnocence @Lord Melkor @Alwaysmind Would you guys be interested in subbing in for the ongoing Weeb Game over on WG? Nova needs one more person!


Not really a good time for me at the moment

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2022)

@Kvothe Kingkiller You feeling any better?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 28, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> For sure. Straight from the bottle.
> 
> Actually, on the topic of wine, has anyone switched jobs during the pandemic? I'm thinking of doing so.


Easily heard of Great resignation  haha . Most of em switched their job mid of 2021  and its still continuing. We even had to convert interns to full time. 

Even Freshers are demanding better pay post pandemic.  Right now its very good time to switch .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Solar (Jan 28, 2022)

Kingslayer said:


> Easily heard of Great resignation  haha . Most of em switched their job mid of 2021  and its still continuing. We even had to convert interns to full time.
> 
> Even Freshers are demanding better pay post pandemic.  Right now its very good time to switch .


Sounds like it. 

I might start looking after my husband finds a new job. 

I'm also drinking, so I might not know what I'm saying.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Solar (Feb 2, 2022)

Happy birthday, @Oddjutsu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Solar (Feb 2, 2022)

Wait a second...


----------



## Oddjutsu (Feb 2, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> Wait a second...


Yeah it's the wrong date here, do people actually put their real details on their profiles?


----------



## Solar (Feb 3, 2022)

Oddjutsu said:


> Yeah it's the wrong date here, do people actually put their real details on their profiles?


Of course not. Who would do such a thing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hidden (Feb 3, 2022)

If we could get one more sign up in my Gnosia game we could hopefully start a mafia game up here in the next day or two

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 6, 2022)

@Mickey Mouse's theme song

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ratchet (Feb 7, 2022)

Hmm. Yep, I'm thinking we're back.


----------



## Solar (Feb 7, 2022)

Ratchet said:


> Hmm. Yep, I'm thinking we're back.


----------



## Ratchet (Feb 18, 2022)

Are we going to do Mafia awards for last year like they did the year before? I think that could be fun, though I don't know how many games actually were ran.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 18, 2022)

Ratchet said:


> Are we going to do Mafia awards for last year like they did the year before? I think that could be fun, though I don't know how many games actually were ran.


We could, yeah. If someone wants to organize it, it would be awesome - if not, I can do it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nois (Feb 28, 2022)

I see this place is still alive. Good good

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Melkor (Feb 28, 2022)

Hello everyone. It seems the activity really dropped in this section for last few months  - I may join a smaller game.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Flower (Feb 28, 2022)

Lord Melkor said:


> Hello everyone. It seems the activity really dropped in this section for last few months  - I may join a smaller game.


You can be a sub for my current game if I need somebody.


----------



## Lord Melkor (Feb 28, 2022)

Flower said:


> You can be a sub for my current game if I need somebody.



Ok then.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 28, 2022)

The God Is still here...


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 28, 2022)

so we have a new person hosting favorites I hope?


----------



## Solar (Mar 1, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> so we have a new person hosting favorites I hope?


Not sure.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 1, 2022)

Well someone needs to take up the mantle. 

@Aries @Iwandesu @Shrike?


----------



## Magic (Mar 1, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> Well someone needs to take up the mantle.
> 
> @Aries @Iwandesu @Shrike?




To put an end to favorites!!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 1, 2022)

Nois said:


> I see this place is still alive. Good good


Bro you are like one of the last of the old guards to still come around here.


----------



## Magic (Mar 1, 2022)

Can we night post in flower's game? 

Why are you guys posting @Lalisa @SoulKiller @Ekkologix


----------



## Flower (Mar 1, 2022)

RemChu said:


> Can we night post in flower's game?
> 
> Why are you guys posting @Lalisa @SoulKiller @Ekkologix


You can‘t lol.

Though I wonder if I should allow night posting in future games.


----------



## Flower (Mar 1, 2022)

I‘m ready to host Favs XIII with @Ratchet . Though not XII. I‘m not ready yet for this level.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ratchet (Mar 1, 2022)

Flower said:


> I‘m ready to host Favs XIII with @Ratchet . Though not XII. I‘m not ready yet for this level.


You and me both. I'm fairly inexperienced hosting "role madness" in general. Truth be told, I never really believed in the term. We've got a few games on our slate this year too, next year we'll definitely have it though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Flower (Mar 1, 2022)

Ratchet said:


> You and me both. I'm fairly inexperienced hosting "role madness" in general. Truth be told, I never really believed in the term. We've got a few games on our slate this year too, next year we'll definitely have it though.


Yeah. I might ask some SRM hosts if I can spectate their games, too. We have over a year to get ready, though. We can do this.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 1, 2022)

@Flower If you need any posts deleted for nightposting or the like, just report the post/s and they'll disappear. I'd rather always delete them but if you're okay with them I won't touch anything.



Lord Tentei said:


> Well someone needs to take up the mantle.
> 
> @Aries @Iwandesu @Shrike?


We'll see.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Flower (Mar 1, 2022)

Shrike said:


> @Flower If you need any posts deleted for nightposting or the like, just report the post/s and they'll disappear. I'd rather always delete them but if you're okay with them I won't touch anything.
> 
> 
> We'll see.


You can always delete them if you see any. I don‘t like night posts.

Sorry, sometimes I forget the Report Button exists…

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Mar 1, 2022)

Flower said:


> You can always delete them if you see any. I don‘t like night posts.
> 
> Sorry, sometimes I forget the Report Button exists…


All done

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Flower (Mar 1, 2022)

Shrike said:


> All done


Thank you!


----------



## Platinum (Mar 1, 2022)

Favorites must go on


----------



## Ekkologix (Mar 1, 2022)

Lord Melkor said:


> Hello everyone. It seems the activity really dropped in this section for last few months  - I may join a smaller game.


been awhile LM
good to see u back


----------



## Ekkologix (Mar 1, 2022)

RemChu said:


> Can we night post in flower's game?
> 
> Why are you guys posting @Lalisa @SoulKiller @Ekkologix


we were posting same time as lynch WU came lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Mar 1, 2022)

@Alibaba Saluja ready to host Fav XIV? 

its time

 


but thats like in 3 years

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flower (Mar 1, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> @Alibaba Saluja ready to host Fav XIV?
> 
> its time
> 
> ...


First you host Arcane.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 1, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> @Alibaba Saluja ready to host Fav XIV?
> 
> its time
> 
> ...



I'm ready for it.

Let's book it


----------



## Ekkologix (Mar 1, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm ready for it.
> 
> Let's book it


going once

going twice

sold

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 2, 2022)

Shrike said:


> We'll see.


Please someone do it. I have taken a long enough break. I've missed all of your faces. or, rather digital faces. No telling when there will be no tomorrow for any of us.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 2, 2022)

And, I just want to say this. If anyone is going through any fucking thing and you need someone to just listen or some advice. Hit my inbox, ask for my discord. doesn't matter when it is, what time of the day. I'll listen. Life is too short for the bullshit. And, every once in a while some people just need an ear or someone who has been around the block or so a couple of times in this game we call life to just listen. No judgments. And, don't worry. I have held many people's secrets. So you won't have to worry about any of that. What is told to me in confidence will always remain between us.

Oh, and I am Lord Tentei. The Master Of Team Troll.

That is not relevant to the above paragraph.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Fujitora (Mar 2, 2022)

Shrike said:


> @Flower If you need any posts deleted for nightposting or the like, just report the post/s and they'll disappear. I'd rather always delete them but if you're okay with them I won't touch anything.
> 
> 
> We'll see.


Shrikey what happened to your One Piece game?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 2, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> Well someone needs to take up the mantle.
> 
> @Aries @Iwandesu @Shrike?


Yeah this is totally not happening 
Maybe if Aries really needs a co-host

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shrike (Mar 2, 2022)

~Flow~ said:


> Shrikey what happened to your One Piece game?


Elden Ring released.

But more seriously, I got assigned to lead a new project, my free time went from "I can make time" to "How can I invent more than 15 mins for NF now??".

Just need a bit of time to get things set up and up and running.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Fujitora (Mar 2, 2022)

Shrike said:


> Elden Ring released.
> 
> But more seriously, I got assigned to lead a new project, my free time went from "I can make time" to "How can I invent more than 15 mins for NF now??".
> 
> Just need a bit of time to get things set up and up and running.


Impress your boss, acquire a promotion.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 2, 2022)

@Aries run faves again lol


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 2, 2022)

@Aries 
humor me, how be the mafia scene nowadays?
i also ponder if you've witnessed all of it here, would like to pry your mind.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 2, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> @Aries
> humor me, how be the mafia scene nowadays?
> i also ponder if you've witnessed all of it here, would like to pry your mind.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 2, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


>


you seen more nf mafia than cr?


----------



## Aries (Mar 2, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> @Aries
> humor me, how be the mafia scene nowadays?
> i also ponder if you've witnessed all of it here, would like to pry your mind.



Same ole same ole mate. When it's going good it's going great, when it's going bad it's dead like it is now. Right now we just waiting for when peeps come out of hibernation to play some games. 

The nf Mafia scene will probably never reach the highs of our era but it also won't reach the dramafest lows of that era either. So it balances it out, this community still worth revisiting honestly, the world is shitty as it is but it's good to come in and have some mindless fun. You were one of the OG Mafia peeps here that helped build this community, It's good to have old faces like you pop in, rather it be for a hello or do a nostalgia run. It will be welcomed by the Mafia community


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 2, 2022)

Aries said:


> Same ole same ole mate. When it's going good it's going great, when it's going bad it's dead like it is now. Right now we just waiting for when peeps come out of hibernation to play some games.
> 
> The nf Mafia scene will probably never reach the highs of our era but it also won't reach the dramafest lows of that era either. So it balances it out, this community still worth revisiting honestly, the world is shitty as it is but it's good to come in and have some mindless fun. You were one of the OG Mafia peeps here that helped build this community, It's good to have old faces like you pop in, rather it be for a hello or do a nostalgia run. It will be welcomed by the Mafia community


hear hear
i do have a stupid project to run by you though, albeit i am still trying to flesh out the details lol, and even decide if it's worth it.
i assume your pm's are open? you are of course a regular game moderator.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 3, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> you seen more nf mafia than cr?


Nah I haven't. I've seen my fair share though. I know of you. but not mafia wise though. I wouldn't mind seeing old faces return though.


----------



## Ratchet (Mar 3, 2022)

Aries said:


> when it's going bad it's dead like it is now


It's not that bad. Current game has almost 2k posts and it's only in Day 2. As long as games start filling we'll be fine.


----------



## Nois (Mar 3, 2022)

RemChu said:


> Bro you are like one of the last of the old guards to still come around here.


It's still an important place, though I recognise less and less people. Good to meet an old buddy tho

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2022)

Going to play mafia with my students today.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2022)

Nois said:


> It's still an important place, though I recognise less and less people. Good to meet an old buddy tho


True. Think just you and Legend are the ones to usually pop in and visit.


----------



## Natalija (Mar 4, 2022)

RemChu said:


> Going to play mafia with my students today.


  for what purpose?


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2022)

Natalija said:


> for what purpose?


Structured play. Was Sooo funny just getting started and some kids saw the mafia card and chased others.

Hopefully next time they can be more uh quiet and play a full game. They really liked it. Just was chaotic a bit....

9 votes to vote out this one kid who was scum. Too funny. Class bully too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2022)

I also had to explain to that kid, if you are mafia you don't want to reveal your teammates after the fact you get eliminated. "If your teammates win you win too" 

LOL 

He was fucking shouting across the room so and so is mafia. Luckily it was not his teammate. Also telling them it's like Among us. They all got super excited.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 5, 2022)

my boy @RemChu

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Mar 7, 2022)

Hello kings, queens, and all the... in-betweens.

Let the record show that I am still hosting Favorites this year!

I know my absence over the past few months has made you all thirsty for the refreshing taste of a Nitty game. Well fear not, because...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Platinum (Mar 8, 2022)

Aries said:


> Same ole same ole mate. When it's going good it's going great, when it's going bad it's dead like it is now. Right now we just waiting for when peeps come out of hibernation to play some games.
> 
> The nf Mafia scene will probably never reach the highs of our era but it also won't reach the dramafest lows of that era either. So it balances it out, this community still worth revisiting honestly, the world is shitty as it is but it's good to come in and have some mindless fun. You were one of the OG Mafia peeps here that helped build this community, It's good to have old faces like you pop in, rather it be for a hello or do a nostalgia run. It will be welcomed by the Mafia community



You still owe me a master duel friend code, my guy.


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 9, 2022)

Yo where does one go to get a good Mafia game in?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 9, 2022)

Don't ban me for telling the truth now.


----------



## Flower (Mar 10, 2022)

@Shrike thanks for keeping my Game Thread so clean. Everything's so neat   .

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Solar (Mar 10, 2022)

Ishmael said:


> Yo where does one go to get a good Mafia game in?


I don't know about mafia games, but if you want a nice sign-up thread to post in, @Ekkologix has a good one.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shrike (Mar 10, 2022)

Flower said:


> @Shrike thanks for keeping my Game Thread so clean. Everything's so neat   .


Anytime  

Thanks to @Kvothe Kingkiller for being the best reminder.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Flower (Mar 10, 2022)

Shrike said:


> Anytime
> 
> Thanks to @Kvothe Kingkiller for being the best reminder.


She‘s a great co host/spectator/memer    .

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shizune (Mar 10, 2022)

Flower said:


> @Shrike thanks for keeping my Game Thread so clean. Everything's so neat   .



Now you understand why I didn't really want to play here without Shrike as mod

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Magic (Mar 10, 2022)

Did something happen?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 11, 2022)

I don't think so.


----------



## Solar (Mar 11, 2022)

Shrike deletes posts that get posted after the night phase begins in Flower's game.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 12, 2022)

happy bday to me fuck the haters, I'm smoking weed all damn day and not doing a god damn thing. we got four inches of snow and ice fuck midwest weather. 

Back to watching dawson's creek lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 12, 2022)

well its not my bday today, but its tomorrow. but this is my bday today too. lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Mar 12, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> happy bday to me fuck the haters, I'm smoking weed all damn day and not doing a god damn thing. we got four inches of snow and ice fuck midwest weather.
> 
> Back to watching dawson's creek lol


happy birthday bruv

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 12, 2022)

I'm drinking me some ciroc and for everyone enjoyment pleasures. Me putting someone to sleep in UFC 4. All challengers are welcomed. I'm gonna put you to sleep.


----------



## Solar (Mar 12, 2022)

Happy birthday, tentei

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ratchet (Mar 12, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> well its not my bday today, but its tomorrow. but this is my bday today too. lol


Many Happy Returns.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 13, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> well its not my bday today, but its tomorrow. but this is my bday today too. lol


Happy birthday dude. Any plans?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 13, 2022)

RemChu said:


> Happy birthday dude. Any plans?


smoke some weed and been sitting here chillin bout to maybe do another shenmue playthrough on steam maybe but I'm not sure. can't get my controller to charge.


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 14, 2022)

Happy birthday  bro .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 14, 2022)

Damn RIP to a Legend

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Magic (Mar 15, 2022)

Me prepping for that final 3.

Victory victory victory!


----------



## Magic (Mar 15, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> Damn RIP to a Legend


Damn only 63..... Rip.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Mar 15, 2022)

Hey y'all!

It's that time of the year again! Favorites signups are officially _open_.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 16, 2022)

RemChu said:


> Damn only 63..... Rip.


yeah man. There will never be another one like em man. Golden toothpicks in heaven throwing them at the jabroni's and kicking out of everyone's finishers in heaven! Thanks bad guy!


----------



## Shrike (Mar 18, 2022)

@Lalisa I distinctly remember you requesting a Mafia member of the Year medal. 

Well...


TA-DA




You can request it in the usual place, have a blast

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Solar (Mar 18, 2022)

Shrike said:


> @Lalisa I distinctly remember you requesting a Mafia member of the Year medal.
> 
> Well...
> 
> ...


Shiny

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 18, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> Shiny



my stolen world title right there in icon form.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Solar (Mar 18, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> my stolen world title right there in icon form.


I wanted to tag you after I got it. At least you'll be able to attend my coronation though.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 18, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> I wanted to tag you after I got it. At least you'll be able to attend my coronation though.



I'm coming to congratulate you. And, then hit you with a chair shot like the true heel that I am.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Solar (Mar 18, 2022)

I'm r


Lord Tentei said:


> I'm coming to congratulate you. And, then hit you with a chair shot like the true heel that I am.


I'm ready for you, boy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Mar 18, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> smoke some weed and been sitting here chillin bout to maybe do another shenmue playthrough on steam maybe but I'm not sure. can't get my controller to charge.


happy belated birthday lol

yo play elden rings

dont do shenmu again until the new remastered one comes out

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SoulKiller (Mar 18, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> happy belated birthday lol
> 
> yo play elden rings
> 
> dont do shenmu again until the new remastered one comes out


did you download the game? does it work now?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 18, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> happy belated birthday lol
> 
> yo play elden rings
> 
> dont do shenmu again until the new remastered one comes out


Elden ring is on my to buy list along with wwe 2k22. I just now have the pc Verizon of the shenmue games and now I wanna play them with some mods installed cause the remaster is a couple years off I'd imagine.


----------



## Ekkologix (Mar 18, 2022)

SoulKiller said:


> did you download the game? does it work now?


nope its most likely my PC so o redunded it. i didnt bother to get it again to check back and see if its fixed or not

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 18, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> nope its most likely my PC so o redunded it. i didnt bother to get it again to check back and see if its fixed or not


Need to stop watching that teletubby porn bro

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Solar (Mar 18, 2022)

@Lord Tentei 

I hope you enjoyed watching my coronation. You'll have to get used to being in the back and watching.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vanya (Mar 21, 2022)

God damn so many known faces

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Mar 22, 2022)

signup lol


----------



## Vanya (Mar 24, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> signup lol


So what a guy needs to do to host here?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 24, 2022)

Vanya said:


> So what a guy needs to do to host here?


just post a sign up


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 24, 2022)

And uh try to coordinate with other hosts so they dont overlap


----------



## Vanya (Mar 24, 2022)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> just post a sign up





Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> And uh try to coordinate with other hosts so they dont overlap


eh? No one checks stuff?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 24, 2022)

Vanya said:


> eh? No one checks stuff?


checks for what?


----------



## Vanya (Mar 24, 2022)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> checks for what?


Oh nvm, my man


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 24, 2022)

Its kinda loose in terms of hosting. We dont really have a queue or coaches


----------



## Ekkologix (Mar 24, 2022)

Vanya said:


> eh? No one checks stuff?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 24, 2022)

Vanya said:


> eh? No one checks stuff?



If u think u need a "coach" or someone who takes a look over ur set up u can ask someone for help. otherwise ur free to just host smth


----------



## Vanya (Mar 24, 2022)

Underworld Broker said:


> If u think u need a "coach" or someone who takes a look over ur set up u can ask someone for help. otherwise ur free to just host smth


Nah im cool. 

Much easier than other sites


----------



## Hidden (Mar 27, 2022)

Low key I've gained an urge to play mountainous now that it's been brought up with champs


----------



## Ratchet (Mar 27, 2022)

Hidden said:


> Low key I've gained an urge to play mountainous now that it's been brought up with champs


Hate that setup though. Scum needs *five* mislynches to win.


----------



## Hidden (Mar 27, 2022)

Ratchet said:


> Hate that setup though. Scum needs *five* mislynches to win.


It's cause there tends to be a scum bias for champs. Throwing a bunch of strangers / semi-strangers together for the first time makes it harder to tell if someone is being scummy or if it's just how they play


----------



## Hidden (Mar 27, 2022)

plus tbh if you're committed to having 15 players you have to have it be 12v3. 11v4 would be worse


----------



## Hidden (Mar 27, 2022)

But yeah the setups for champs tend to be a bit sub-par. It's hard to balance out something that can't be broken when played 12+ times and is competitive and fair no matter what role you get. Especially when the first set of games has a scum bias to them, but the later set has more of a town bias to them.


----------



## Lord Melkor (Mar 27, 2022)

I may be  a bit late but happy birthday @Flower and  @Lalisa!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Solar (Mar 27, 2022)

Lord Melkor said:


> I may be  a bit late but happy birthday @Flower and  @Lalisa!


Thank you, Melk!


----------



## Shizune (Mar 27, 2022)

@Juan I made a neighborhood in the Sims 4 with mafia players as Sims. There's a cottagey, countryside sort of section where you, @Santí, @Hayumi and Mbxx live, a middle-American section where Kvothe, Lanji and the Sim I play (she's just a randomly generated Sim, it's not my self-insert) live, and a more upscale section where @Natalija, LG and Flower all live. LG and Flower are married and have two children (one of whom is @Melodie).

ANYWAY Juan. I say all that to say, your Sim became a writer of his own volition, and I thought that was sweet since you like writing IRL.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Shizune (Mar 27, 2022)

also @Hayumi I remember you being black and I hope that's right because I made your sim black. I wasn't sure


----------



## Natalija (Mar 27, 2022)

Shizune said:


> @Juan I made a neighborhood in the Sims 4 with mafia players as Sims. There's a cottagey, countryside sort of section where you, @Santí, @Hayumi and Mbxx live, a middle-American section where Kvothe, Lanji and the Sim I play (she's just a randomly generated Sim, it's not my self-insert) live, and a more upscale section where @Natalija, LG and Flower all live. LG and Flower are married and have two children (one of whom is @Melodie).
> 
> ANYWAY Juan. I say all that to say, your Sim became a writer of his own volition, and I thought that was sweet since you like writing IRL.


Congrats @Flower and @Lord Genome


----------



## Flower (Mar 27, 2022)

Shizune said:


> @Juan I made a neighborhood in the Sims 4 with mafia players as Sims. There's a cottagey, countryside sort of section where you, @Santí, @Hayumi and Mbxx live, a middle-American section where Kvothe, Lanji and the Sim I play (she's just a randomly generated Sim, it's not my self-insert) live, and a more upscale section where @Natalija, LG and Flower all live. LG and Flower are married and have two children (one of whom is @Melodie).
> 
> ANYWAY Juan. I say all that to say, your Sim became a writer of his own volition, and I thought that was sweet since you like writing IRL.


Did that occur randomly   ? This is hilarious.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 27, 2022)

Natalija said:


> Congrats @Flower and @Lord Genome

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 27, 2022)

wait i hate kids


----------



## Shizune (Mar 27, 2022)

Flower said:


> Did that occur randomly   ? This is hilarious.



Lol I started LG and Flower as a family with Melodie as their child

the second kid they had on their own lol


----------



## Shizune (Mar 27, 2022)

Also Mbxx had a kid and I don't know who the mother is yet


----------



## Juan (Mar 27, 2022)

Shizune said:


> @Juan I made a neighborhood in the Sims 4 with mafia players as Sims. There's a cottagey, countryside sort of section where you, @Santí, @Hayumi and Mbxx live, a middle-American section where Kvothe, Lanji and the Sim I play (she's just a randomly generated Sim, it's not my self-insert) live, and a more upscale section where @Natalija, LG and Flower all live. LG and Flower are married and have two children (one of whom is @Melodie).
> 
> ANYWAY Juan. I say all that to say, your Sim became a writer of his own volition, and I thought that was sweet since you like writing IRL.


lol rent free

The pen chases after me even in videogames, I see. Probably a sign from above that I should stick to it, then

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 28, 2022)

Back to some real shit. Coming soon, a mafia game hosted by me and @Ekkologix. TBA.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shizune (Mar 28, 2022)

@Juan's Sim just asked me whether he should date @Kvothe Kingkiller's Sim

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shizune (Mar 28, 2022)

Update: your Sims went out but did not hit it off

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 28, 2022)

Shizune said:


> Update: your Sims went out but did not hit it off

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Fujitora (Mar 28, 2022)

The Sims bring back so many memories, I was always very evil to them lol.


----------



## Juan (Mar 29, 2022)

Shizune said:


> Update: your Sims went out but did not hit it off


yeah no surprise

kvothe's too good for me

she also plays LoL or something so like

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 29, 2022)

i like the backhanded comment

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vanya (Mar 29, 2022)

I am gonna throw the sign up but only because I wanna make sure i def host the game and not bail out 

However i won't be able to host until my first vacation which is like in May


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 29, 2022)

Vanya said:


> I am gonna throw the sign up but only because I wanna make sure i def host the game and not bail out
> 
> However i won't be able to host until my first vacation which is like in May


Don't think any games are around that time, so it should be fine I think  Pings don't work the same way as the other forums. I think only like the first ten tags in a post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanya (Mar 29, 2022)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> Don't think any games are around that time, so it should be fine I think  Pings don't work the same way as the other forums. I think only like the first ten tags in a post.


Ah okay good to know

Here it is for those interested


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 29, 2022)

Vanya said:


> I am gonna throw the sign up but only because I wanna make sure i def host the game and not bail out
> 
> However i won't be able to host until my first vacation which is like in May





Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> Don't think any games are around that time, so it should be fine I think  *Pings don't work the same way as the other forums. I think only like the first ten tags in a post.*



^think thats why ppl who wanna host usually start an invitation pm with buncha ppl innit to ping them like that


----------



## Vanya (Mar 29, 2022)

Underworld Broker said:


> ^think thats why ppl who wanna host usually start an invitation pm with buncha ppl innit to ping them like that


Ah okay, well there is time for that


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 4, 2022)

I wish and hope you’re all doing well mentally and physically in life.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Vanya (Apr 5, 2022)

Ishmael said:


> I wish and hope you’re all doing well mentally and physically in life.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 5, 2022)

@Shrike time to pick a new post for a title change ...


----------



## Platinum (Apr 5, 2022)

Lord Genome said:


>



Flower isn't psychic, we know, but congrats for moving on and finding happiness


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 5, 2022)

Platinum said:


> Flower isn't psychic, we know, but congrats for moving on and finding happiness


REEEEEEE

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2022)

Everyone at the end of the Arcane game.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vanya (Apr 5, 2022)

RemChu said:


> Everyone at the end of the Arcane game.


Nahhhh, i was more akin to Palpatine 
_
I'm too weak_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 7, 2022)

This place seems dead

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 7, 2022)

Avito said:


> This place seems dead



No u


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 8, 2022)

@RemChu 
dropping this for you to see.


----------



## Magic (Apr 8, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> @RemChu
> dropping this for you to see.


Start was a little cold but uh really good the rest. This guy still underground?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 10, 2022)

RemChu said:


> Start was a little cold but uh really good the rest. This guy still underground?


I dunno if he signed to anyone. but you think that was mid?


----------



## Magic (Apr 10, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> I dunno if he signed to anyone. but you think that was mid?



I didn't say that. I said the opening of it was a little weak, but then he got into his flow well enough. 

I'm not a rap expert, still guy was decent enough.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 10, 2022)

RemChu said:


> I didn't say that. I said the opening of it was a little weak, but then he got into his flow well enough.
> 
> I'm not a rap expert, still guy was decent enough.


touche.


----------



## Avito (Apr 14, 2022)

Underworld Broker said:


> No u


Sup broki


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 16, 2022)

Avito said:


> Sup broki



Nothing much, u gonna join some games again?


----------



## Avito (Apr 18, 2022)

Underworld Broker said:


> Nothing much, u gonna join some games again?


Nah don't have much free time now a days


----------



## Avito (Apr 18, 2022)

Underworld Broker said:


> Nothing much, u gonna join some games again?


Was just dropping buy to check what's happening now a days


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 19, 2022)

kinda sad to see the state of our section.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 19, 2022)

it has spurts of activities and then it dies after one game


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 19, 2022)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> it has spurts of activities and then it dies after one game


yep.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 19, 2022)

Yeah this section continues to fucking suck so much. Ya can not do the simplest of things like


Happy Birthday @Aries  !!!



Fucking idiots.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 19, 2022)

happy birthday @Aries !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 19, 2022)

Happy birthday @Aries 
Wish you all the best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Solar (Apr 20, 2022)

Happy birthday, @Aries 



Lord Tentei said:


> kinda sad to see the state of our section.


I just assume people speak to one another through an app and not a convo thread. 

I miss AIM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 20, 2022)

Happy bday @Aries abandoning us for WG hahaa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 20, 2022)

Happy birthday @Aries ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Apr 20, 2022)

Happy birthday @Aries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Natalija (Apr 20, 2022)

Oooh, happy (belated?) birthday @Aries, have a nice one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 20, 2022)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes, I really appreciate it guys. This will always be my community, thank you guys for the wonderful memories

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 5


----------



## Platinum (Apr 21, 2022)

Happy birthday my dude @Aries 

You still need to duel me on master duel btw .


----------



## Aries (Apr 21, 2022)

Platinum said:


> Happy birthday my dude @Aries
> 
> You still need to duel me on master duel btw .



That feeling when I'm so behind on the current meta I would get steamrolled even if I looked at the current meta. Cyber dragons still my go to deck


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2022)

@Aries Happy birthday bro, wishing you the best!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2022)

My dad's bday is today.

Guess he is an Aries too?

" Aries are *spontaneous and courageous*. They have a sense of adventure and love to explore. They're determined and bold, and are good at initiating new projects. They have high energy and can initiate quick actions."

My dad is the one who always plans family trips around the world. He is also leader at his jobs/chruch. 

The intiate new projects and spontaneous thing fits CR/ Aries pretty well. Way he makes new games and ideas quick.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2022)

Great to see Plat and Aries still chatting.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Aries (Apr 21, 2022)

Plat and me are the Captain America and Iron Man of this community. Favs 11 truly was the endgame. Every other game is just the phase 4 of the Mafia cinematic universe

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Platinum (Apr 21, 2022)

Aries said:


> That feeling when I'm so behind on the current meta I would get steamrolled even if I looked at the current meta. Cyber dragons still my go to deck



I only play rogue so I won't herald you to death, I promise.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 21, 2022)

I got it all: from Evil Twins to Vampires to Ghostricks to Traptrix to Weather Painters.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 22, 2022)

@Aries you will host here again. I can feel it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Apr 22, 2022)

happy birthday @Aries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 22, 2022)

Platinum said:


> I only play rogue so I won't herald you to death, I promise.



The duel of the century, rusty Aries vs holding back platinum. One of these days gonna try to bring back that speed duels tourney tried to do here a while back


----------



## Aries (Apr 22, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> @Aries you will host here again. I can feel it.



As soon as one of my sign ups can fill up I will start it asap. The set up is complete lol it's just I'm lazy to advertise it


----------



## caveman alpha (Apr 22, 2022)

Caveman wants to host Caveman mafia. Humans are interested?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Platinum (Apr 22, 2022)

Aries said:


> The duel of the century, rusty Aries vs holding back platinum. One of these days gonna try to bring back that speed duels tourney tried to do here a while back



I'll only unleash 10% of my power.


----------



## Ratchet (Apr 24, 2022)

Happy Belated Birthday, @Aries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 27, 2022)

Oh my pops is a torus. 

god these things are stupid.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 27, 2022)

You mean Taurus @RemChu?

__


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2022)

How is  the champss stuff going, having  fun?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 30, 2022)

RemChu said:


> How is  the champss stuff going, having  fun?


Unfortunately I can not speak about the game or anything right now.


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2022)

@Chibason  How many years has it been ?  Hope you're doing well and your bro too.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 30, 2022)

Nice to see old faces return..


----------



## Chibason (Apr 30, 2022)

Bro, I would come back right now and host a game...a real action heavy, super balanced, quickfire  event...dare me.. I've had 3 on Deck for years

...but is the power still strong?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chibason (Apr 30, 2022)

RemChu said:


> @Chibason  How many years has it been ?  Hope you're doing well and your bro too.


At least 2 I guess...im quite pleased to see such an OG still patrolling these boards...fucking blown away by the new name tho just gotta say...and yeah, Cloud is doing well. We talked about NF earlier today lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Platinum (May 1, 2022)

Chibason said:


> Bro, I would come back right now and host a game...a real action heavy, super balanced, quickfire  event...dare me.. I've had 3 on Deck for years
> 
> ...but is the power still strong?



I believe in the you that believes in yourself.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 1, 2022)

@Chibason  you are one of the few reasons to draw me back to this God forsaken section to say.......sup bro. You and cloud.


----------



## Lord Tentei (May 1, 2022)

I couldn't bring you back from the void supes?


----------



## Lord Tentei (May 1, 2022)

*
*


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2022)

Thanks for the game Ratchet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Lord Tentei (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Magic (May 7, 2022)

@Lord Tentei
Been listening to uh stuff
came across this , so good...

the beat is good. 
and the girl singing ahhhhhh 

butter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2022)

Playboi Carti Sky pretty goooood got it on repeat


----------



## DeVision (May 8, 2022)

RemChu said:


> @Lord Tentei
> Been listening to uh stuff
> came across this , so good...
> 
> ...



Logic is great.
One of the few that you can still listen to.


----------



## Lord Tentei (May 8, 2022)

RemChu said:


> @Lord Tentei
> Been listening to uh stuff
> came across this , so good...
> 
> ...


it was ight. not his best work.


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2022)

New

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## A I Z E N (May 8, 2022)

RemChu said:


> New


Was just listening to this banger as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2022)

A I Z E N said:


> Was just listening to this banger as well


Sooooo good, deep


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2022)

new


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2022)




----------



## A I Z E N (May 9, 2022)

RemChu said:


> Sooooo good, deep


I miss going to early k.dot shows


----------



## A I Z E N (May 9, 2022)

@~Flow~ uouve seen ergo?


----------



## A I Z E N (May 9, 2022)

@RemChu i got to hear this banger live last night.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2022)

Okay may use that lol. 

great stuff

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Magic (May 9, 2022)




----------



## A I Z E N (May 9, 2022)

RemChu said:


> Okay may use that lol.
> 
> great stuff


lol when it came on I was like wait what song is this again and couldn’t place it til I looked it up haaha


----------



## Lord Tentei (May 9, 2022)

*
playing some Final Fantasy VII Crisis Core*


----------



## Solar (May 9, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> *
> playing some Final Fantasy VII Crisis Core*


You're offline now.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Ekkologix (May 11, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (May 15, 2022)

so a mothafucka gonna be in Champaign Illinois starting tomorrow morning for a couple of days if ya ugly mothafuckas live there let a mothafucka know!


----------



## Hidden (May 17, 2022)

I'm currently trying to sit down and figure out the setup for Danganronpa 2, so _hopefully _that'll be up soon. Honestly I might just put the sign-up out and figure it out as people sign up for it. That way we could maybe start it soonish since there's nothing going on right now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hidden (May 17, 2022)

Also that way we might be able to sneak it in before favorites

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Platinum (May 20, 2022)

Hidden said:


> I'm currently trying to sit down and figure out the setup for Danganronpa 2, so _hopefully _that'll be up soon. Honestly I might just put the sign-up out and figure it out as people sign up for it. That way we could maybe start it soonish since there's nothing going on right now



Mahiruchads, our time is now.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 21, 2022)

when is favs again
its almost june


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 22, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> when is favs again
> its almost june


july

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ekkologix (May 22, 2022)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> july


i see ur aware of the schedule
subbing in?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 23, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> i see ur aware of the schedule
> subbing in?


i will be watching and judging you all

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (May 23, 2022)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> i will be watching and judging you all



Judge me the hardest, please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Lord Tentei (May 23, 2022)

@RemChu


----------



## Lord Tentei (May 23, 2022)

one more for ya @RemChu 


had to let you hear the original. not many heard it.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 27, 2022)

okay why is nf mafia so dead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulKiller (May 27, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> okay why is nf mafia so dead


kinda sad since I enjoyed my mafia experience here tbh.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Solar (May 27, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> okay why is nf mafia so dead


Sorry, I'm still on break until Favorites.  

I mean, the real answer is that we're in our mid-20s to 30s or older and are busy with life. But we're still here. Lurking. Waiting.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (May 28, 2022)

I'm still round but I may be stepping back for a bit especially when i start getting into getting this youtube channel up and going. So, I may play in a game every once in awhile.


----------



## Lord Tentei (May 29, 2022)

but how is everyone doing? What you been up too? we should all find time to communicate with each other despite no games going on. just tap in and shit. 

Me personally, I had just got back from Illinois last week. It was a recreation mary jane foodie trip. It was cool to experience an asian dominant community again. The food was awesome. The fucking hotel was lit. I got pictures. I'll share some here. If you followed me on insta like remchu does you would have already seen it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (May 29, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> okay why is nf mafia so dead


If the struggle is with low numbers of players
Then try hosting smaller games

But overall nf is less active than it was 2 years ago iirc


----------



## A I Z E N (May 30, 2022)

place been looking like TB tbh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (May 30, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> but how is everyone doing? What you been up too? we should all find time to communicate with each other despite no games going on. just tap in and shit.
> 
> Me personally, I had just got back from Illinois last week. It was a recreation mary jane foodie trip. It was cool to experience an asian dominant community again. The food was awesome. The fucking hotel was lit. I got pictures. I'll share some here. If you followed me on insta like remchu does you would have already seen it.


I'n rarely ever "on" insta I didn't see it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (May 30, 2022)

RemChu said:


> I'n rarely ever "on" insta I didn't see it.


typical of you. haha


----------



## Hero (Jun 2, 2022)

Irene said:


> If the struggle is with low numbers of players
> Then try hosting smaller games
> 
> But overall nf is less active than it was 2 years ago iirc


I miss NF 2010-2016

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## A I Z E N (Jun 3, 2022)

Hero said:


> I miss NF 2010-2016


NF>FV

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 5, 2022)

This is pretty fucking sad though.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2022)

I blame society.

And Mbxx

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tiger (Jun 5, 2022)

Hey everyone. What's good?

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Natalija (Jun 6, 2022)

Hero said:


> I miss NF 2010-2016


Wish I saw it in Naruto's peak


----------



## Shizune (Jun 6, 2022)

Natalija said:


> Wish I saw it in Naruto's peak



In like 2008-2012, the level of thought and dedication people here put into Naruto was insane. I've never seen another fandom get that deep into something. The Battledome section used to be _way _more active, with _way _better posters, and people just endlessly picked apart every little detail in Naruto. When the story's quality and internal consistency started to suffer, there was no point trying to analyze it anymore, and the Battledome died off pretty suddenly in mid-late Shippuden.

The Battledome also had a subsection called the Colosseum, where we played an original forum game where you had to assemble a team of Naruto characters and debate your opponent about how your team would go about beating theirs. You could write out very specific instructions for your team, which led to the players coming up with a lot of new and innovative uses for various abilities. The first two that come to mind are Tsunade putting mini-Katsuyus on her teammates to protect them against genjutsu, and pairing Jiraiya with the Sound 4 so he could prepare Sage Mode inside their barrier, but I know there were way crazier strategies that I'm just not remembering right now. It wasn't too different from mafia, and many colosseum players became mafia players, including @Tiger, @WolfPrinceKiba and me.

In my opinion, the mafia here is actually the best now it's ever been. There's less activity here, but that's just because most of the activity moved to what is effectively our sister site, WG. The community overall is bigger than it's ever been and most importantly, the average player is much better than they used to be and we don't tolerate trolls anymore. I don't know how to even fully explain this, but all the way up until like 2015-2016, we had a weird tradition of encouraging "fluff posters." That is, we had players (most infamously one named Mille) who would proudly join games just to use them as a convo thread, and would boast at the end that they never made a single on-topic post. And we tolerated that! The drama around here also used to be a lot more personal, and while that was exciting as a teenager, I would tap out so quickly now.

Point being, NF did have glory days but they were mainly in the actual Naruto sections. There's many old mafia players I miss (up until last night, I would have said Draekke was one of them!), but I don't think I would go back given the chance because honestly, our newer players are great and I think I would miss them more. Like yourself, Nat 

Also, people are talking a lot about "glory days" when this year's Favorites currently has the biggest and arguably strongest player list to date.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Jun 6, 2022)

What I AM nostalgic for is being 14, blogging every detail of my life here, thinking that Obama had forever ended racism and homophobia, and actually having enough free time to play mafia every day. Sometimes when people say the community used to be better I think it's just because most of us were teenagers, so we had a much easier time connecting with each other and we took those friendships a lot more seriously. I think the average player here is much older now which means we're just not as invested in these kinds of friendships, and we don't share personal information as freely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Natalija (Jun 6, 2022)

Shizune said:


> In like 2008-2012, the level of thought and dedication people here put into Naruto was insane. I've never seen another fandom get that deep into something. The Battledome section used to be _way _more active, with _way _better posters, and people just endlessly pick apart every little detail in Naruto. When the story's quality and internal consistency started to suffer, there was no point trying to analyze it anymore, and the Battledome died off pretty suddenly in mid-late Shippuden.
> 
> The Battledome also had a subsection called the Colosseum, where we played an original forum game where you had to assemble a team of Naruto characters and debate your opponent about how your team would go about beating theirs. You could write out very specific instructions for your team, which led to the players coming up with a lot of new and innovative uses for various abilities. The first two that come to mind are Tsunade putting mini-Katsuyus on her teammates to protect them against genjutsu, and pairing Jiraiya with the Sound 4 so he could prepare Sage Mode inside their barrier, but I know there were way crazier strategies that I'm just not remembering right now. It wasn't too different from mafia, and many colosseum players became mafia players, including @Tiger, @WolfPrinceKiba and me.
> 
> ...


That sounds idyllic, because I'm a huge Naruto fan   I had no clue manga forums were a thing, wish I could have been part of those discussions.

Thank you 

No need to miss anyone cause we're about to play some wild mafia on both forums. And especially setting Favorites on fire

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shizune (Jun 6, 2022)

Natalija said:


> That sounds idyllic, because I'm a huge Naruto fan   I had no clue manga forums were a thing, wish I could have been part of those discussions.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> No need to miss anyone cause we're about to play some wild mafia on both forums. And especially setting Favorites on fire



Maybe @Tiger or @WolfPrinceKiba could remember and link some of the best Colosseum threads? It's archived here:



I was a bit too young to really participate in the Colosseum. I was like 13 at the time and I played a few matches, but I think most of the players there were in their late teens or early adulthood, so I couldn't really keep up.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shizune (Jun 6, 2022)

I can link you my very first Colosseum game. It's a mess 



This was 2009 so I would have been 12 here.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 6, 2022)

Natalija said:


> Wish I saw it in Naruto's peak


It started being very active when Part 2 of the manga started. I think the peak of the new members influx was near the end of the penis arc (P2 search for Sasuke arc when Naruto went 4 tails) and by the beginning of the Immortals arc. Then it was just riding the high wave all the way up until Kage summit, where it dropped somewhat, but was still very very active even on bad chapters of the war. Crazy times.


----------



## Natalija (Jun 6, 2022)

Shrike said:


> the penis arc

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Natalija (Jun 6, 2022)

Shizune said:


> Maybe @Tiger or @WolfPrinceKiba could remember and link some of the best Colosseum threads? It's archived here:
> 
> 
> 
> I was a bit too young to really participate in the Colosseum. I was like 13 at the time and I played a few matches, but I think most of the players there were in their late teens or early adulthood, so I couldn't really keep up.


Omg, this is ancient. And 2009 was peak for me in the Big Three.

This is so cute ahaha, why were you initially posting in spoilers? And was everyone allowed to talk in the thread or?



Shrike said:


> It started being very active when Part 2 of the manga started. I think the peak of the new members influx was near the end of the penis arc (P2 search for Sasuke arc when Naruto went 4 tails) and by the beginning of the Immortals arc. Then it was just riding the high wave all the way up until Kage summit, where it dropped somewhat, but was still very very active even on bad chapters of the war. Crazy times.


I missed everything 

I normally hate reading/watching weekly, but now with OP I see how fun it is to react with the rest of the fandom. Should have been here for the Obito reveal to slam all the haters

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tiger (Jun 6, 2022)

I'm going to go ahead and not go search for old Colosseum matches-- but I will say this: I played those games for at least two years after I stopped liking Naruto. It was literally the only reason I kept up with the manga, and once I got banned one too many times due to overly sensitive folks, I quit there and never read a single chapter again lol.

Mafia is better anyway.

Also, what's WG? Sister site? I missed so much. But it sounds a little less toxic here? Or is that wishful thinking?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jun 6, 2022)

Tiger said:


> I'm going to go ahead and not go search for old Colosseum matches-- but I will say this: I played those games for at least two years after I stopped liking Naruto. It was literally the only reason I kept up with the manga, and once I got banned one too many times due to overly sensitive folks, I quit there and never read a single chapter again lol.
> 
> Mafia is better anyway.
> 
> Also, what's WG? Sister site? I missed so much. But it sounds a little less toxic here? Or is that wishful thinking?



WG is Worstgen, it's basically just the One Piece version of NF (it has a longer history than that, but I think the comparison is apt). Most of us play on both sites, but naturally WG is much more active because One Piece is still going while Naruto is long dead. The site admin on NF has also made a lot of "controversial" (see: bad) decisions that helped expedite NF's decline, like changing the domain name, but ultimately NF's days were numbered after Naruto ended anyway.

I think this may be the last year we have Favorites on NF, and I've already started arranging for it to happen on WG next year. This is something I planned to talk more about after Favorites.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shizune (Jun 6, 2022)

I don't know if there's even anyone left to host Favorites here next year. I probably won't want to do it again so soon, and the only other person who's expressed interest is Shrike, and iirc he's still very new to hosting. But I suppose that didn't stop WPK 

Worstgen has a lot of new hosting talent that is ready to take on Favorites.


----------



## Natalija (Jun 6, 2022)

Shizune said:


> WG is Worstgen, it's basically just the One Piece version of NF (it has a longer history than that, but I think the comparison is apt). Most of us play on both sites, but naturally WG is much more active because One Piece is still going while Naruto is long dead. The site admin on NF has also made a lot of "controversial" (see: bad) decisions that helped expedite NF's decline, like changing the domain name, but ultimately NF's days were numbered after Naruto ended anyway.
> 
> I think this may be the last year we have Favorites on NF, and I've already started arranging for it to happen on WG next year. This is something I planned to talk more about after Favorites.


I thought it was censored here, how come we can suddenly talk about it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jun 6, 2022)

Natalija said:


> I thought it was censored here, how come we can suddenly talk about it



Someone complained enough about the censored website names that Mbxx listened and uncensored them. FYI Law, this is another example of the admin driving people away from NF, he censored the name of all "competitor" forums like Worstgen and Mafia Universe for over a year. If you typed them it would star them out lol.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Tiger (Jun 6, 2022)

He is, and always has been, a joke of an Admin.

That is coming from former staff.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shizune (Jun 6, 2022)

Tiger said:


> He is, and always has been, a joke of an Admin.
> 
> That is coming from former staff.



Last year was sort of a tipping point. Apparently some disgruntled posters made a spinoff forum (I dare not say the name because people have been banned for even referring to it, which is what this story is about). The admin banned them and then banned anyone who mentioned their forum or asked what happened to them. It became a cascading effect where people were getting banned left and right and nobody really knew why, and the bans were the "level 2" kind that only the admin can reverse, so the mods couldn't even intervene.

Some people were banned who had only discussed the spinoff forum in private, which led to speculation that the admin was reading our PMs, which for me was the most outrageous part since those of us who have been here a long time have shared a lot in our PMs. Just a few weeks ago I finally got Fang unbanned so he could play Favorites, and he was banned for like a year because of this, and there's others like Sigismund who refuse to come back. The forum demonstrably suffers from stuff like this and it's really frustrating when you're trying to plan long-term things here.

In fact, that situation last year happened right at the start of a big mafia event I was running, and I just canceled the whole thing because the forum was in such chaos and so many players were banned. I was surprised everyone else still wanted to have Favorites here this year, but frankly I would like to preserve the tradition of Favorites for many years to come, and the only way to do that is to get off the boat before it sinks. I think it would be very wise to formally move Favorites to WG next year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tiger (Jun 6, 2022)

Sounds like a wise decision. Assuming someone pops back here to remind everyone about where the new Faves is being hosted-- no one should be left out, and somewhere with a stronger future can benefit.

Hell, that's the whole reason I started playing mafia here to begin with. After I showed Kitsune the game on a different forum and I heard she introduced the blenderites to it many years ago, I stopped playing at my former site for longevity reasons. 

Sounds to me like NF didn't die-- it was murdered.


----------



## Shizune (Jun 6, 2022)

Tiger said:


> Sounds like a wise decision. Assuming someone pops back here to remind everyone about where the new Faves is being hosted-- no one should be left out, and somewhere with a stronger future can benefit.
> 
> Hell, that's the whole reason I started playing mafia here to begin with. After I showed Kitsune the game on a different forum and I heard she introduced the blenderites to it many years ago, I stopped playing at my former site for longevity reasons.
> 
> Sounds to me like NF didn't die-- it was murdered.



NF's activity has consistently (and predictably) declined since the manga ended, and it's only in the past few years the admin became part of the problem. He might have sped things up by a few years, but we all knew what would happen after Naruto ended.


----------



## Shizune (Jun 6, 2022)

Oh, and then the forum "upgrade" that was really a downgrade! There's so many admin mistakes to fill you in on, I can't even remember them all. The upgrade still prickles because avatars have never been right since, and the new forum is just uglier.

Get @Santí drunk one night and have him tell you about his own personal Vietnam that was modding for this forum over the past few years.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiger (Jun 6, 2022)

NF was of retirement age. Slower and in need of some medications.

Still could be active and go for walks and to swim aerobics. Could still go on dates with other seniors at the retirement community.

But NF's beneficiaries decided to make the doctors do unnecessary and invasive surgery on it. And any doctors that refused were removed from NF's patient care. Now NF is called something else, and is bedridden with a machine breathing for it while its beneficiaries squeeze every last drop of investing years from it before pulling the plug.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Shizune (Jun 6, 2022)

I should add, the admin has always been very helpful to me when I messaged him. I don't know if he and I just naturally see eye to eye on things or what it is, but I have dealt with the admin a few times and I have never had a problem. Most recently was when I asked him to unban Fang last month, and Fang was unbanned soon after (there was some confusion at first, but that's... par for the course).


He's also sympathetic to social issues, and a few years ago he was proactive about implementing word filters to ban the N word and the F word. The mods actually specifically refused to enforce the F-word ban (including the mod I just tagged above, bitch you know we worked it out but I still have to drag you a bit here) and the admin just filtered out the word to end the problem entirely. I appreciated that and I appreciate the things the admin has done for me personally. I don't know what dealing with him as a staff member is like.


----------



## Shizune (Jun 6, 2022)

Oh one of the funniest things @Tiger was that during the meltdown last year, so many staff members either got banned or just quit, the staff became desperate for mods and the admin literally started modding anyone who PMed him asking to be a mod. It literally reached a point where anyone who cared enough could just message the admin and be made a mod in short order. Most of us didn't care enough lol.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 6, 2022)

Filtering out words makes sense for him to avoid liability.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 6, 2022)

Shizune said:


> Oh one of the funniest things @Tiger was that during the meltdown last year, so many staff members either got banned or just quit, the staff became desperate for mods and the admin literally started modding anyone who PMed him asking to be a mod. It literally reached a point where anyone who cared enough could just message the admin and be made a mod in short order. Most of us didn't care enough lol.


That is a strong supporting statement to moving mafia somewhere else in my oldass opinion.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shizune (Jun 6, 2022)

Tiger said:


> That is a strong supporting statement to moving mafia somewhere else in my oldass opinion.



Luckily our section is still modded by Shrike, who imo (no offense Law) is the best mod we've ever had. He has a similar demeanor to you, but the difference is that when he has to intervene with people he doesn't come across so... well, disgruntled.  I hope you get what I mean

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Jun 6, 2022)

Wait maybe you weren't disgruntled with everyone, it was just with me


----------



## Tiger (Jun 6, 2022)

I've never pretended to not be disgruntled.


----------



## Shizune (Jun 6, 2022)

Tiger said:


> I've never pretended to not be disgruntled.



Well Shrike at least pretends.


----------



## Shizune (Jun 6, 2022)

Nah I just find Shrike is very proactive, he fully understands he is just our servant here to make our lives easier, you can call on him for anything and he's just so pleased you even remember his name. He has ideas for how to best guide a section and he works tirelessly to make them happen, I mean frankly I think he lives in his parent's basement, and I've heard he doesn't bathe much either. It's wonderful really, I mean I don't think we should ever mod anyone who has high self esteem again. Your self esteem was far too high Law, you gave us too much attitude, really we were so happy to be rid of you and we only shudder now to think that your spawn is soon to reach adulthood and terrorize the world in your footsteps.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Jun 6, 2022)

Modding made me furious. For a lot of reasons-- most of which were behind the scenes.

And the delicate feelings of those I was supposed to ban but instead yelled at like my misbehaving children weren't my top concern.

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Santí (Jun 6, 2022)

Shizune said:


> (including the mod I just tagged above, bitch you know we worked it out but I still have to drag you a bit here)


Mods = Not the meaning of the word "respect"


----------



## Shizune (Jun 6, 2022)

Santí said:


> Mods = Not the meaning of the word "respect"



That's funny as fuck


----------



## Shizune (Jun 6, 2022)

^ (use bro) is really fucking funny too now that I think about it


----------



## Hidden (Jun 6, 2022)

Shizune said:


> I don't know if there's even anyone left to host Favorites here next year. I probably won't want to do it again so soon, and the only other person who's expressed interest is Shrike, and iirc he's still very new to hosting. But I suppose that didn't stop WPK
> 
> Worstgen has a lot of new hosting talent that is ready to take on Favorites.


I'll do it and just troll everyone by making it vanilla

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Hidden (Jun 6, 2022)

It'll be better for their sanity tbh


----------



## Natalija (Jun 7, 2022)

Shizune said:


> Luckily our section is still modded by Shrike, who imo (no offense Law) is the best mod we've ever had. He has a similar demeanor to you, but the difference is that when he has to intervene with people he doesn't come across so... well, disgruntled.  I hope you get what I mean


He's great

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2022)

Tiger said:


> I'm going to go ahead and not go search for old Colosseum matches-- but I will say this: I played those games for at least two years after I stopped liking Naruto. It was literally the only reason I kept up with the manga, and once I got banned one too many times due to overly sensitive folks, I quit there and never read a single chapter again lol.
> 
> Mafia is better anyway.
> 
> Also, what's WG? Sister site? I missed so much. But it sounds a little less toxic here? Or is that wishful thinking?


I stopped caring for the series at the edo tensei war. Shit was lame. Ending was lame too, glad I didn't read it. ~_~ 

Hardcore fans of the series are like dbz fans they still love it and enjoying Naruto content to this day, amazing the level of dedication true fans have.


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2022)

Shizune said:


> I should add, the admin has always been very helpful to me when I messaged him. I don't know if he and I just naturally see eye to eye on things or what it is, but I have dealt with the admin a few times and I have never had a problem. Most recently was when I asked him to unban Fang last month, and Fang was unbanned soon after (there was some confusion at first, but that's... par for the course).
> 
> 
> He's also sympathetic to social issues, and a few years ago he was proactive about implementing word filters to ban the N word and the F word. The mods actually specifically refused to enforce the F-word ban (including the mod I just tagged above, bitch you know we worked it out but I still have to drag you a bit here) and the admin just filtered out the word to end the problem entirely. I appreciated that and I appreciate the things the admin has done for me personally. I don't know what dealing with him as a staff member is like.


He just cares about SEO honestly. Seo optimization turned him into a utilitarian....

or maybe he is that kind.


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2022)

Shizune said:


> NF's activity has consistently (and predictably) declined since the manga ended, and it's only in the past few years the admin became part of the problem. He might have sped things up by a few years, but we all knew what would happen after Naruto ended.


His rebranding to fanverse is lol.


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2022)

@Santí you still active staff, what do you do for the site exactly?

Hope ur doing alright irl.


----------



## Shizune (Jun 7, 2022)

RemChu said:


> @Santí you still active staff, what do you do for the site exactly?
> 
> Hope ur doing alright irl.



Santi's in bed next to me. I relayed your message to him and he returns his warm wishes.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Solar (Jun 7, 2022)

Shizune said:


> I was surprised everyone else still wanted to have Favorites here this year, but frankly I would like to preserve the tradition of Favorites for many years to come, and the only way to do that is to get off the boat before it sinks. I think it would be very wise to formally move Favorites to WG next year.


I think it's because most of the drama missed the mafia section, so there was no incentive to move to OLF, especially when we have WG anyway. I think the bans only really hit Sigismund and Oddjutsu, and Shrike was temporarily de-modded, and they were are all re-instated relatively quickly. I think the sections that were hardest hit were things like the OBD, so if you don't post in something like that then you really only heard about it. 

We'd probably have to schedule Favorites opposite of Weebs if we move it there.


----------



## Solar (Jun 7, 2022)

My message is pending review. Please be patient.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Santí (Jun 8, 2022)

RemChu said:


> @Santí you still active staff, what do you do for the site exactly?


Waste my time.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hidden (Jun 15, 2022)

I kinda want to run like, a super small setup to bridge the gap between now and favorites since it's going to be a month now


----------



## Hidden (Jun 15, 2022)

if people even sign up for it considering how danganronpa signups went

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Solar (Jun 16, 2022)

Hidden said:


> if people even sign up for it considering how danganronpa signups went


Well, uou know.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 17, 2022)

I need to get some new appletars ready for Favourites


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 17, 2022)

Not worried about other games at the moment, we just go hard in favourites


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Fang (Jun 18, 2022)

So Nitty's favorites game starts in July?


----------



## Tiger (Jun 18, 2022)

Fang said:


> So Nitty's favorites game starts in July?


July 14 I believe.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2022)

When mafia needs me most... I'll be here to make a signup and procrastinate on it for months. Until then, I wait.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flower (Jun 22, 2022)

@RemChu the game on the other site has started. Just letting you know.


----------



## Shizune (Jun 24, 2022)

Today is an extremely sad day in the US. The American electorate does not agree with this decision, but the conservative minority feels entitled to imposing their lifestyle on everyone else. We are suffering from a tyranny of the minority due to inherent flaws in our outdated system of governance. People will die from this decision, and this decision is only the first in a series of decisions that will revoke other rights. Everyone needs to take a long, unbiased look at the conservatives in their lives, and consider the damage those people are doing. When you tolerate them, you enable them, and you become complicit in decisions like today's. Those of you who tolerate and enable people like T-Pein are complicit, whether you like it or not.

I do not care whether it happens in a mafia game, or in the real world; when you encounter conservatism, inaction is untenable. If you cannot do the right thing now, you cannot be considered to be a good person. People are dying over this. Evaluate people by their actions, and by the actions they support. Good people do not support harmful and bigoted policies. Conservatives must be made to answer for this. There is no middle ground left. If you support this minority's rule, it's only a matter of time until you are stuck being ruled by a minority you _don't _agree with. If you cannot muster the compassion or empathy to care about this for other peoples' sake, then you should at least care for your own sake.

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Shizune (Jun 24, 2022)

Those of us who live in America and don't want to be governed by someone else's religion can fight back at the polls during the midterms this November. Local elections are more important than ever. Lawmaking regarding womens' healthcare is being entirely deferred to the state governments, and the January 6th committee found that state-level officials were crucial in the Republican party's plan to overthrow the 2020 election. If you see this and you're American, you _must _find the time and energy to vote out the Republicans this year. Again, even if you are so foolish as to not care about womens' privacy and autonomy, conservatives _will _continue stripping away rights until they land on one you care about. If everyone does not have the right to privacy and autonomy, then none of us do.

We are barreling toward progress and positive change at unprecedented speeds. The forward momentum of society cannot be stopped, no matter what conservatives do. But they are screaming loudly and killing people on their way out, and it is our responsibility to stop them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Natalija (Jun 24, 2022)

Shizune said:


> Today is an extremely sad day in the US. The American electorate does not agree with this decision, but the conservative minority feels entitled to imposing their lifestyle on everyone else. We are suffering from a tyranny of the minority due to inherent flaws in our outdated system of governance. People will die from this decision, and this decision is only the first in a series of decisions that will revoke other rights. Everyone needs to take a long, unbiased look at the conservatives in their lives, and consider the damage those people are doing. When you tolerate them, you enable them, and you become complicit in decisions like today's. Those of you who tolerate and enable people like T-Pein are complicit, whether you like it or not.
> 
> I do not care whether it happens in a mafia game, or in the real world; when you encounter conservatism, inaction is untenable. If you cannot do the right thing now, you cannot be considered to be a good person. People are dying over this. Evaluate people by their actions, and by the actions they support. Good people do not support harmful and bigoted policies. Conservatives must be made to answer for this. There is no middle ground left. If you support this minority's rule, it's only a matter of time until you are stuck being ruled by a minority you _don't _agree with. If you cannot muster the compassion or empathy to care about this for other peoples' sake, then you should at least care for your own sake.


I'm honestly pretty shocked at this. I don't understand the reasoning for it, feels like regression

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Solar (Jun 24, 2022)

Natalija said:


> I'm honestly pretty shocked at this. I don't understand the reasoning for it, feels like regression


Roe was always on shaky ground. I think everyone kind of knew that it was faulty, and I think the only hope for it to stay around under any kind of scrutiny is that it's been around for 50 years. But being around a long time alone doesn't mean it should be allowed to stay. Even Ginsberg had called it a reach before. 

At least people will be able to vote for it in their states now, so it's better that than to ban it completely.


----------



## Natalija (Jun 24, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> Roe was always on shaky ground. I think everyone kind of knew that it was faulty, and I think the only hope for it to stay around under any kind of scrutiny is that it's been around for 50 years. But being around a long time alone doesn't mean it should be allowed to stay. Even Ginsberg had called it a reach before.
> 
> At least people will be able to vote for it in their states now, so it's better that than to ban it completely.


To my limited understanding, it's because of the 10th Amendment which ofc takes precedent? 


But like... Why should states be able to decide about this


----------



## Solar (Jun 24, 2022)

Natalija said:


> To my limited understanding, it's because of the 10th Amendment which ofc takes precedent?
> 
> 
> But like... Why should states be able to decide about this


I haven't and don't plan to read the opinion. It is 213 pages long. And I'm going out. I'm just going to link to an explanations that I've found adequate for people:

Why Roe was said to be shaky: 

Explanation of the recent decision that overturned Roe: https://ballotpedia.org/Dobbs_v._Jackson_Women’s_Health_Organization

Basically, the right to an abortion is not in the Constitution, so the states get to vote whether to allow it or not.


----------



## Flower (Jun 24, 2022)

Natalija said:


> To my limited understanding, it's because of the 10th Amendment which ofc takes precedent?
> 
> 
> But like... Why should states be able to decide about this


It's fairly normal to decide such things on a state level. The US basically consist of 50 different "countries" with different laws and regulations. I think it's the best way to give states an opportunity to evaluate the situation again and vote for or against it, depending on what the people want. It's at least better than to just accept the outcome they have now and force people to comply.


----------



## Natalija (Jun 24, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> I haven't and don't plan to read the opinion. It is 213 pages long. And I'm going out. I'm just going to link to an explanations that I've found adequate for people:
> 
> Why Roe was said to be shaky:
> 
> ...


Yeah, I understood that much. But it's just that... It's a basic human right. It was more a rhetoric question because it's ridiculous that each state gets to decide on it 

I hope the Constitution gets amended on this, good luck yall


----------



## Natalija (Jun 24, 2022)

Flower said:


> It's fairly normal to decide such things on a state level. The US basically consist of 50 different "countries" with different laws and regulations. I think it's the best way to give states an opportunity to evaluate the situation again and vote for or against it, depending on what the people want. It's at least better than to just accept the outcome they have now and force people to comply.


That's backwards though. Individuals should be able to decide for themselves and it shouldn't be illegal because xyz state is filled with a majority of conservatives.


----------



## Flower (Jun 24, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> At least people will be able to vote for it in their states now, so it's better that than to ban it completely.


Tiff already said the same thing I said   .


----------



## Flower (Jun 24, 2022)

Natalija said:


> That's backwards though. Individuals should be able to decide for themselves and it shouldn't be illegal because xyz state is filled with a majority of conservatives.


I think there are many things people should decide for themselves and governments should have no say in, but here we are. Politicians just like to control I guess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Solar (Jun 24, 2022)

Natalija said:


> Yeah, I understood that much. But it's just that... It's a basic human right. It was more a rhetoric question because it's ridiculous that each state gets to decide on it
> 
> I hope the Constitution gets amended on this, good luck yall


The question ua whether it's a Cobstitutionally protected right. While there are rights not listed in it, they must still be dervied from it. This ruling doesn't ban abortions. People may still have them. But it leaves it to the states to decide if they want them allowed their own state.


----------



## Natalija (Jun 24, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> The question ua whether it's a Cobstitutionally protected right. While there are rights not listed in it, they must still be dervied from it. This ruling doesn't ban abortions. People may still have them. But it leaves it to the states to decide if they want them allowed their own state.


I know, I know. It's not being Constitutionally protected which is beyond me. It's in my country's Constitution flat out since the 70s.


----------



## Shizune (Jun 24, 2022)

@Natalija Lalisa is blatantly misleading you about this. I'm busy right now but can explain later. Whether or not something is explicity named in the constitution is unimportant; the constitution is very old and was written to include slavery. Roe is derived from the fourteenth amendment, which guarantees us the right to privacy. Abortion is a medical decision, and our medical information is protected as private information.


----------



## Natalija (Jun 24, 2022)

Shizune said:


> @Natalija Lalisa is blatantly misleading you about this. I'm busy right now but can explain later. Whether or not something is explicity named in the constitution is unimportant; the constitution is very old and was written to include slavery. Roe is derived from the fourteenth amendment, which guarantees us the right to privacy. Abortion is a medical decision, and our medical information is protected as private information.


Oh I know, I've been reading about the whole thing. But the trick is they can still call back on the 10th. I guess it's a loophole


----------



## Solar (Jun 24, 2022)

I knew I should've stayed quiet.  

@Natalija Just look up something like "Roe was decided on shaky kegal ground," and you'll find many people including abortion advocates paat and oresent say just that. I've already had to fight off the Cafe, and I'm not interested in going back and forth about this either

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Natalija (Jun 24, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> I knew I should've stayed quiet.
> 
> @Natalija Just look up something like "Roe was decided on shaky kegal ground," and you'll find many people including abortion advocates paat and oresent say just that. I've already had to fight off the Cafe, and I'm not interested in going back and forth about this either


Lol no worries, I did read all that already and I do understand it legally

Legally they had grounds, but as I said I believe it has to be _in_ the Constitution as a basic right


----------



## Flower (Jun 24, 2022)

Natalija said:


> Lol no worries, I did read all that already and I do understand it legally
> 
> Legally they had grounds, but as I said I believe it has to be _in_ the Constitution as a basic right


Politics just should stay the f*** out of people‘s private lives. In the US there‘s this abortion thing, here they wanna regulate how much sugar there‘s allowed to be in food. Tf is wrong with those maniacs?


----------



## Solar (Jun 24, 2022)

Natalija said:


> Lol no worries, I did read all that already and I do understand it legally
> 
> Legally they had grounds, but as I said I believe it has to be _in_ the Constitution as a basic right


There are righta not stated in the Constitution. One of those rights that are argued about is whether there is a right to privacy. The Constitution allows some privacy protections, but there is no right to privacy stated. Abortion is argued to be under this unstated right to privacy. That is how Roe was originally decided.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Shizune (Jun 24, 2022)

Privacy is guaranteed under an _amendment _in the constitution. I don't know why you're being obtuse about this.


----------



## Solar (Jun 24, 2022)

Shizune said:


> Privacy is guaranteed under an _amendment _in the constitution. I don't know why you're being obtuse about this.


I'm just being neutral and correct about it.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 25, 2022)

this should be the end all be all of the debate anyways:

The courts and the constitution should not be able to supersede someone's given right to decide if they want to bring a child into this world or not. And, as a man, I've always firmly believed it is not my fucking choice or I do not have a right to voice an opinion on what a woman wants to do with her body. Reproductive or not. And, these mothafuckas are just wrong. But, then again we also know this really isn't a left or right thing. This is an attack on our ability to be free. And, if this was truly the land of the free this would have never been up for debate or even had to go to the supreme court, to begin with.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 25, 2022)

Sup


----------



## Flower (Jun 25, 2022)

SinRaven said:


> Sup


New phone, who dis?


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 25, 2022)

Flower said:


> New phone, who dis?


Just the best mafia player of all time

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Flower (Jun 25, 2022)

SinRaven said:


> Just the best mafia player of all time


I remember a Raven was my scum mate once…2 years ago…


----------



## Natalija (Jun 25, 2022)

SinRaven said:


> Just the best mafia player of all time


Play mafia to reaffirm that 

New victims to be lynched over smiley faces are waiting.


----------



## Flower (Jun 25, 2022)

Natalija said:


> Play mafia to reaffirm that
> 
> New victims to be lynched over smiley faces are waiting.


He needs to join the D Gray Man game.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 25, 2022)

SinRaven said:


> Just the best mafia player of all time


master raven, how we missed you


----------



## Shizune (Jun 25, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> master raven, how we missed you



Master Raven?! Sin, I thought you only let paying customers call you that!

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 25, 2022)

Shizune said:


> Master Raven?! Sin, I thought you only let paying customers call you that!


sin senpai has taught me the basics when i was lost in the dark
i have to show respect


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 26, 2022)

Master of nothing. fucking dirty ass bird.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2022)

Happy Birthday @nfcnorth  !!!
Happy Birthday @Franky  !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 28, 2022)

I forgot that I share a birthday with @Franky Happy birthday

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Franky (Jun 28, 2022)

nfcnorth said:


> I forgot that I share a birthday with @Franky Happy birthday


Well Happy my friend

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2022)

Happy Birthday @Santí !!!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## DeVision (Jun 29, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Santí !!!


I agree with this.

Happy birthday @Santí

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 29, 2022)

Santi bday thread


----------



## Fang (Jun 29, 2022)

Didn't know it was Santi's birthday today


----------



## Avito (Jun 30, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @nfcnorth  !!!
> Happy Birthday @Franky  !!!


You suck


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 30, 2022)

Dropping this one from Fang here too, Shrike’s bday thread

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 30, 2022)

Avito said:


> You suck


You keep coming and going! And stop making me post here.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Avito (Jun 30, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You keep coming and going! And stop making me post here.


I am always here just not posting much


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 30, 2022)

vasto shutup lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 8, 2022)

Happy Birthday @WolfPrinceKiba !!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ratchet (Jul 8, 2022)

Many Happy Returns, WPK.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 10, 2022)

Happy Birthday @novaselinenever !!!


----------



## Solar (Jul 10, 2022)

Wish me a happy birthday please.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 11, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> Wish me a happy birthday please.


*[vote lynch Lalisa]*

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 12, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> Wish me a happy birthday please.


happy birthday


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jul 12, 2022)

Let's go stereo


----------



## Shrike (Jul 12, 2022)

Hey everyone.

We need some assistance with the upcoming Favorites and @Kvothe Kingkiller has been a tremendous help to the section before with the stats and in general. 

So I just wanted to announce that she will be an official Helper of the section and will be able to help hosts with stuff such as threadmarks, deletions, removal of night posts etc. 

Cheers

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ratchet (Jul 12, 2022)

Kvothe's Tom Brady retirement is coming closer and closer to reality.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 12, 2022)

Ratchet said:


> Kvothe's Tom Brady retirement is coming closer and closer to reality.


but im not playing 

just helping out nitty xd and other hosts. 

im also here for moral support

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ratchet (Jul 12, 2022)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> but im not playing
> 
> just helping out nitty xd and other hosts.
> 
> im also here for moral support


Neither was Tom. 

For about 40 days.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Solar (Jul 13, 2022)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> happy birthday


Not my birthday but I wanted to be included.  

We've been promoted on the main page.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 13, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> Not my birthday but I wanted to be included.
> 
> We've been promoted on the main page.


i am aware


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 13, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> Wish me a happy birthday please.





Lalisa said:


> Not my birthday but I wanted to be included.
> 
> We've been promoted on the main page.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Jul 13, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


>


Bruh how many times have you fallen for this now, she says it's her birthday every other week

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 13, 2022)

Shrike said:


> Bruh how many times have you fallen for this now, she says it's her birthday every other week


 

No wonder I do not post here anymore

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 13, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> No wonder I do not post here anymore


well you should post more fuckface then.


----------



## Solar (Jul 13, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


>

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 14, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> well you should post more fuckface then.





Lalisa said:


>


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 14, 2022)

Vasto mad as always

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 14, 2022)

Just checked, Vasto did not wish me and my birthday buddies a happy birthday 

Now I'm also mad

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 15, 2022)

Free at last.


----------



## Didi (Jul 15, 2022)

@SinRaven is a huge slut for big mafia cock


also hey everyone

Reactions: Lewd 3


----------



## Didi (Jul 15, 2022)

@Dragon D. Luffy least you could do is drop a full reply


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 15, 2022)

Didi said:


> @Dragon D. Luffy least you could do is drop a full reply



sup


----------



## Didi (Jul 15, 2022)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> sup



I somehow conned myself into coming back to play favs
hbu


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 15, 2022)

Didi said:


> I somehow conned myself into coming back to play favs
> hbu



Lots of begging from Nitty on discord.

Should have said no harder.


----------



## Didi (Jul 15, 2022)

either say no or just commit and do it
sounds like ur fault tbqh


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 15, 2022)

Didi said:


> either say no or just commit and do it
> sounds like ur fault tbqh



You're not wrong.

Let's just say I keep clinging to happy memories of early mafia times and thinking they will repeat.

They won't.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Jul 15, 2022)

that's true

all you 2012+ players will always be shittier than the 2010 GOLDEN AGE GENERATION

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 16, 2022)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You're not wrong.
> 
> Let's just say I keep clinging to happy memories of early mafia times and thinking they will repeat.
> 
> They won't.





Didi said:


> that's true
> 
> all you 2012+ players will always be shittier than the 2010 GOLDEN AGE GENERATION



the games now seem more fun and more active than the ones b4 - tho the fun part is subjective

yall could give it a try on a medium sized one maybe

what do u think is the primary reason why u guys are not enjoying newer gen games?


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 16, 2022)

Didi said:


> @SinRaven is a huge slut for big mafia cock
> 
> 
> also hey everyone


Wow I can't believe you're outing me like that


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 16, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> the games now seem more fun and more active than the ones b4 - tho the fun part is subjective
> 
> yall could give it a try on a medium sized one maybe
> 
> what do u think is the primary reason why u guys are not enjoying newer gen games?



Oh I've been playing all sizes of games this year.

I hated them all.

There was even one where I was scum and had the best performance of my career. My team was wiped out by Day 3 and I had to survive the last 60% of the game alone. Managed to fool the whole town and win.

But I still hated every minute of it. I kept going just out of spite for that town.

Hosted a few games too. Didn't really enjoy them.

Imo I think it's about my life. I already spelled out in the thread a bit, but I was unemployed for most of the duration of my mafia career. When you are unemployed, you look for things that give your life meaning. Mafia helped fill that void. It was cool to make awesome games, write a guide, etc.

Then in 2021 I got a new job and I poured all my heart on it. Cuz I was almost turning 30 and I had to put my life together, start climbing the career ladder instead of going in circles. In 2021 I was also finishing my 2nd college graduation, so there was zero time for mafia or anything, really. So I just didn't play.

Then in 2022 college was over so I figured I'd now be able to play mafia again as long as I did it in my free time, after work. But not during work, cuz I got in hot water for that once, in 2017. My boss didn't say that was the reason he fired me, but he implied it. So mafia out of work hours was the plan.

But it didn't work. People will judge you for low post count. If they are making 50 posts a day on average and you make 30, you are "inactive". It doesn't matter if you busted your ass in those 30 posts, they see your name at the end of the post count rankings and you are inactive. It doesn't matter if you post in the first half of the day, you vanish in the second half and you are "avoiding EoD". So I found myself not enjoying the game. Also, when I'm making an effort to take real life serious and I see internet people trying to guilt me into taking a freaking forum game seriously, it makes me really angry. I'm like "what the fuck are those nerds going on about? Don't they see I can't open my phone to play this in front of my boss?" The game feels so unimportant. So I make meltdowns. And I spoil the game for myself and for others. Over and over.

But hindsight is a bitch, and I remember doing the same thing when I was on the other side. I judged people for not posting a lot, all the time. So the problem is not really the people, it's the game. Forum mafia is not meant to be played if you don't have A LOT of free time. I currently have an okay amount of free time, which I use for all sorts of nerdy or social things. But forum mafia can't be it. Heck, recently I started playing video mafia with Syndicate people and had a blast. Cuz video mafia takes 2 hours, is played in saturday night, and does not commit your whole week to it.

And it's not just work, I used to tone down in a lot of hobbies I liked because of mafia. I played less videogames, read less new manga, etc. I wanna do more different stuff. But if I'm playing mafia, I have to feel guilty every time I turn on Netflix or not neglect my DnD group. It's maddening.

So mafia has to go. It was fun, but it's over. That's a chapter of my life that needs to be turned so I can move to the next one.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 7


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 16, 2022)

Also I gotta say I'm sorry to @Draekke for the work post. I know nothing about your life or anyone else's and it's not my place to make assumptions. People have the time they have and it's up to them to do what they want with it.

It's the effect I described above. I just can't stand people trying to make me care about mafia anymore. It makes my blood boil.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jul 16, 2022)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Oh I've been playing all sizes of games this year.
> 
> I hated them all.
> 
> ...


Yeah looking back, I feel guilty for trying to rope people in that have moved on from mafia. Yeah the bolded makes a lot of sense to me. And yeah, sadly the low post count rings true. I wish it didn't, but yeah, maybe I could host some sort of complicated high power micro or something. But yeah, mafia is an addiction to a certain extent; either you are full on into it or you have to manage it super well so that you don't fall full on into it. But then again that's not true for everyone, it's mainly I think those who have been addicted to it before.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 16, 2022)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> But it didn't work. People will judge you for low post count. If they are making 50 posts a day on average and you make 30, you are "inactive". It doesn't matter if you busted your ass in those 30 posts, they see your name at the end of the post count rankings and you are inactive. It doesn't matter if you post in the first half of the day, you vanish in the second half and you are "avoiding EoD". So I found myself not enjoying the game. Also, when I'm making an effort to take real life serious and I see internet people trying to guilt me into taking a freaking forum game seriously, it makes me really angry. I'm like "what the fuck are those nerds going on about? Don't they see I can't open my phone to play this in front of my boss?" The game feels so unimportant. So I make meltdowns. And I spoil the game for myself and for others. Over and over.



I think u shouldn't care about what others say, if ppl actually want to solve the game they arent gonna put too much weight on the "ur inactive" card and such


----------



## Draekke (Jul 16, 2022)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Also I gotta say I'm sorry to @Draekke for the work post. I know nothing about your life or anyone else's and it's not my place to make assumptions. People have the time they have and it's up to them to do what they want with it.
> 
> It's the effect I described above. I just can't stand people trying to make me care about mafia anymore. It makes my blood boil.


Look man, no hard feelings, and I very much didn't intend to push you out of the game. Sad to see you go, honestly, as I know you as a good player (and one that I'm still somewhat familiar with after the years lol). 

Just for the record, I wasn't judging you for not putting time into the game. Just pressing the buttons to try and get people to react and read said reactions. We all have lives. Just far too often mafia use time constraints as an excuse.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2022)

@Underworld Broker Which ava? Should I do one of these for 3 months or each 1 for a month?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 16, 2022)

Underworld Broker said:


> I think u shouldn't care about what others say, if ppl actually want to solve the game they arent gonna put too much weight on the "ur inactive" card and such



That's what everyone says all time, but I care about what others say to me. Dunno how to change that.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 16, 2022)

Hero said:


> @Underworld Broker Which ava? Should I do one of these for 3 months or each 1 for a month?



Go with 3 months and switch between them, i really like the first and 3rd one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 16, 2022)

Since someone asked, this (kinda outdated) page has a list of internet usernames I have.


Easiest one is Discord, imo.

Though I still come to this site for One Piece and Café.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 16, 2022)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> That's what everyone says all time, but I care about what others say to me. Dunno how to change that.



U gotta accept that ppl are never gonna be satisfied with whatever u do and how much u put into games, at the end of the day its just a game anyways and playing for fun should be ur goal (also play to win too lol)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Didi (Jul 16, 2022)

hello broki
I'm sad we're not in the same game

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Fang (Jul 16, 2022)

I have never posted in this convo thread before

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 16, 2022)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Since someone asked, this (kinda outdated) page has a list of internet usernames I have.
> 
> 
> Easiest one is Discord, imo.
> ...


I knew we were around the same age, but didn't know we were born the same year. I like Elan the Bard the most of your usernames, 'cause bards rule! My other usernames across the web are just Soneji and Handel, based on characters from Along Came a Spider and Great Expectations, respectively (Handel is Pip's nickname from his friend Herbert)


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 16, 2022)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Lots of begging from Nitty on discord.
> 
> Should have said no harder.


Nitty pulled me out of retirement for Favorites because I had made a promise to play late last year I had forgotten about.




Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Oh I've been playing all sizes of games this year.
> 
> I hated them all.
> 
> ...


Us retiring at about the same time is somehow fitting, and it's for similar reasons. Mafia is just too draining on ones time, and more than most others I get jumped on for being a low poster. I've finished many more books, games, movies, manga/anime and enjoy more D&D now that I've quit mafia. 

May still host again some day.


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2022)

@Laix

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 17, 2022)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I knew we were around the same age, but didn't know we were born the same year. I like Elan the Bard the most of your usernames, 'cause bards rule! My other usernames across the web are just Soneji and Handel, based on characters from Along Came a Spider and Great Expectations, respectively (Handel is Pip's nickname from his friend Herbert)



Elan is the guy on my avatar. It's my favorite character from Order of the Stick.


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2022)

Didi said:


> @Laix



throwback to when iwandesu pissed me off so i sided with scum despite being pro-town

don’t think i wont do it again


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2022)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Oh I've been playing all sizes of games this year.
> 
> I hated them all.
> 
> ...



i respect this post a lot and completely resonate with a lot of your points having taken many hiatuses myself. unfortunately you are right in that a lot of players will poke you and shit on you for small post counts but it’s just part of the game.

i wish you all the best with your career and i’m sure you will do amazing things given how intelligent you are! would be nice if you dropped by now and then just to say hi

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2022)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Oh I've been playing all sizes of games this year.
> 
> I hated them all.
> 
> ...


You will be missed old chap


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2022)

A lot of people have retired.

I came back for Nitty. I’ll come back for Laix. Idk about the rest of you scum.

My life is too busy for mafia & NF. I can’t even navigate the site anymore

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2022)

Hero said:


> A lot of people have retired.
> 
> I came back for Nitty. I’ll come back for Laix. Idk about the rest of you scum.
> 
> My life is too busy for mafia & NF. I can’t even navigate the site anymore


OLD FRIEND


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2022)

Legend said:


> OLD FRIEND


There’s not a lot of OLD/OG cats anymore.

Hello


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2022)

Hero said:


> There’s not a lot of OLD/OG cats anymore.
> 
> Hello


How have you been, I pop in from time to time.


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2022)

Legend said:


> How have you been, I pop in from time to time.


Trying to find my way tbh . Life isn’t as good as it could be, but I’m hoping that it will be 3 years from now. I’m having an existential life crisis bc I don’t think I want to be a doctor anymore but it’s too late now  

And i lurk from time to time, but only really post around favorites.

How’s your life


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2022)

Hero said:


> A lot of people have retired.
> 
> I came back for Nitty. I’ll come back for Laix. Idk about the rest of you scum.
> 
> My life is too busy for mafia & NF. I can’t even navigate the site anymore



haha yeah I also basically only came back to play favs cuz Nitty begged me
done with this site

it was fun but it's in the past now
certain point you just have to move on

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2022)

Hero said:


> Trying to find my way tbh . Life isn’t as good as it could be, but I’m hoping that it will be 3 years from now. I’m having an existential life crisis bc I don’t think I want to be a doctor anymore but it’s too late now
> 
> And i lurk from time to time, but only really post around favorites.
> 
> How’s your life


I understand you complete, Im just surviving and trying to find happiness. I did the same with being a chef, Now I hate cooking for more than a handful of people.

I lurk and post in sports mostly.

Beyond that im fine, living in yeehaw land now.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 18, 2022)

The music festival was amazing. It was so refreshing. And, ddl I understand everything. Its understandable. respectable even. just pop in and say hello every once in awhile.

The concert made me think about shit when it was over. And, how just unhappy with shit around me. I say something needs to change in my life to be feeling like this after having a couple of days fun. I just don't understand this feeling or what I must do. I feel like I need to make changes but don't know where. It's had me in fucked up headspace because I just don't understand it.

So, I just been sitting here deep in thought and have no answers.

Great.

Well, hope everyone is enjoying faves.

Maybe I'll share pictures of it eventually and video if people wanna see it. I had a blast though. Got to meet a band I been following for a long time and my first time seeing em. So, that was pretty neat and to also get their autographs.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 18, 2022)

Hate to double post. But, also reading something back that you thought you understood back in March but now you really understand it and it just made this even worst. So, with that being said. I want to apologize to everyone. That's all really. LOL, now to go back to my deep thoughts. And, perhaps my chaotic mind trying to understand what to do when I don't know what the answers are.

I also think this would be a good time to stop playing mafia for a bit. As I feel like it aided in me doing this shit. Ya know something I've only been struggling with in my life for quite a long time. Finding everything I can to distract myself from everything. And, the fucked up realization that I have pretty much just let life really pass me by. I guess it's easy for a skittish fish to do such a thing, right.

Just wow. That's all I can say. Well, later folks.

Or rather...well.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Solar (Jul 18, 2022)

I stopped playing online mafia for a few months and just played in-person mafia games. I came back and got N1'd. A break will do you good. And I don't know. I've always had time to play mafia even while at work regardless of the job I had even now. I like to think that I'm so amazing that they don't care as long as I do what I need to do well. But it can be time-consuming, so I can't blame anyone for taking a break. None of us are teenagers anymore, I think.

I have been to like two or three concerts. I hated them. I'd rather just listen to my Spotify playlist.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Laix (Jul 18, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> I stopped playing online mafia for a few months and just played in-person mafia games. I came back and got N1'd. A break will do you good. And I don't know. I've always had time to play mafia even while at work regardless of the job I had even now. I like to think that I'm so amazing that they don't care as long as I do what I need to do well. But it can be time-consuming, so I can't blame anyone for taking a break. None of us are teenagers anymore, I think.
> 
> I have been to like two or three concerts. I hated them. I'd rather just listen to my Spotify playlist.


 
if snsd announce a tour with their comeback this summer tho…


----------



## Solar (Jul 18, 2022)

Laix said:


> if snsd announce a tour with their comeback this summer tho…


I'm forever waiting for Jessica to return for the OT9 comeback.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Laix (Jul 18, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> I'm forever waiting for Jessica to return for the OT9 comeback.



aren’t we all

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Solar (Jul 18, 2022)

Laix said:


> aren’t we all


She'll make a surprise comeback in the August comeback is my dream.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2022)

Nitty has kinda helped motivate me to actually do another Halloween game this year, so I'm going to try for it. 

Either Lovecraft 2 or Mansion 2. I think i'll probably go with mansion and then spend time making a really good Lovecraft set up for next year. 

I have a fun idea for the twist this time, so look forward to it, maybe.


----------



## Legend (Jul 19, 2022)

Yo plat ready for a new year of FF?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 19, 2022)

Platinum said:


> Nitty has kinda helped motivate me to actually do another Halloween game this year, so I'm going to try for it.
> 
> Either Lovecraft 2 or Mansion 2. I think i'll probably go with mansion and then spend time making a really good Lovecraft set up for next year.
> 
> I have a fun idea for the twist this time, so look forward to it, maybe.


if ya do manison 2 I'm in.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2022)

Legend said:


> Yo plat ready for a new year of FF?



I'm excited for nfl both fantasy and regular this year. Chargers gonna go like 10-6 and then let me down instead of normal 8-8 .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 20, 2022)

Platinum said:


> I'm excited for nfl both fantasy and regular this year. Chargers gonna go like 10-6 and then let me down instead of normal 8-8 .


I hope everyone aware the Bengals going back to the Super Bowl. Who dey.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ratchet (Jul 20, 2022)

Trey Area will take it home.


----------



## Avito (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2022)

Platinum said:


> I'm excited for nfl both fantasy and regular this year. Chargers gonna go like 10-6 and then let me down instead of normal 8-8 .


I was complete trash last season


Lord Tentei said:


> I hope everyone aware the Bengals going back to the Super Bowl. Who dey.


Right


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 21, 2022)

Legend said:


> I was complete trash last season
> 
> Right



glad you aware of the truth.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jul 21, 2022)

I just remembered my shower thought from last night. So I thought of maybe running a game called I'm the OP Character. It would be a 2 hour Free for All game to see who could gain the most stated line up in 2 hours. There would be a pool of starting abilities to pick from which would decide where you would start on a map and then you would explore a map/gain abilities or take out everyone else etc. And it would only be a 2 hour game so that people can have lives outside of the game. 

hey @Dragon D. Luffy thanks for inspiration

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Vanya (Jul 21, 2022)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> And it would only be a 2 hour game so that people can have lives outside of the game.


Miss, that is genius

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Solar (Jul 21, 2022)

Sounds interesting. I wouldn't mind playing.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Jul 21, 2022)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> I just remembered my shower thought from last night. So I thought of maybe running a game called I'm the OP Character. It would be a 2 hour Free for All game to see who could gain the most stated line up in 2 hours. There would be a pool of starting abilities to pick from which would decide where you would start on a map and then you would explore a map/gain abilities or take out everyone else etc. And it would only be a 2 hour game so that people can have lives outside of the game.
> 
> hey @Dragon D. Luffy thanks for inspiration



Now you're making me tempted to run the One Night Ultimate Werewolf variant here that me and some mates play sometimes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> glad you aware of the truth.


Who you? Also shut up.


----------



## Hidden (Jul 21, 2022)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> I just remembered my shower thought from last night. So I thought of maybe running a game called I'm the OP Character. It would be a 2 hour Free for All game to see who could gain the most stated line up in 2 hours. There would be a pool of starting abilities to pick from which would decide where you would start on a map and then you would explore a map/gain abilities or take out everyone else etc. And it would only be a 2 hour game so that people can have lives outside of the game.
> 
> hey @Dragon D. Luffy thanks for inspiration


imagine having a life outside random internet games smh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 22, 2022)

Legend said:


> Who you? Also shut up.


Someone big mad. lol aww. it's okay. Who dey baby.

Goofy I was talking bout the Bengals.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> Someone big mad. lol aww. it's okay. Who dey baby.
> 
> Goofy I was talking bout the Bengals.


No im serious, who you? Im not as active so I dunno Usernames with changes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2022)

Didi said:


> >he can't tell from the extremely low quality posts that it's rion
> ngmi


Dude ive been gone for so long I forgot how people are

Now Vasto is my buddy these days right? @Mickey Mouse

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> Now anybody else got something negative they wanna say about me for some reason? Speak now. Because as far as I am concerned I don't fuck with no one and I'm not looking to be negative with people here and haven't for quite a long time. Just leave me the fuck alone. If you don't like me just put me on ignore and don't interact with me.


I think Green Bell Peppers are Trash and taste like depression. That is all.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 22, 2022)

Aries said:


> @Platinum I think you can take this concept and make it horror icons themed. A Friday the 13th game with camp crystal lake exploration. Just use different movie iterations of Jason for a Mafia. Hell I think you can do a Nightmare on Elmstreet game aswell. Just make the exploration during the night



@Platinum if ya gonna do manison 2 again can we get a friday the 13th theme verison?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 22, 2022)

SinRaven said:


> Just checked, Vasto did not wish me and my birthday buddies a happy birthday
> 
> Now I'm also mad


 


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Since someone asked, this (kinda outdated) page has a list of internet usernames I have.
> 
> 
> Easiest one is Discord, imo.
> ...


Poor bastard.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 22, 2022)

Legend said:


> Dude ive been gone for so long I forgot how people are
> 
> Now Vasto is my buddy these days right? @Mickey Mouse


Yes.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 22, 2022)

Why did the mafia section get moved up?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Laix (Jul 22, 2022)

rion you gotta be like 40 by now there’s no way you’re still here


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Solar (Jul 22, 2022)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why did the mafia section get moved up?


We're VIPs now.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2022)

Its because of my glorious return

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Didi (Jul 23, 2022)

fucking nitty making me do homework  

I don't like roasts anyway


----------



## Laix (Jul 23, 2022)

hi i'm hosting a game this summer

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Solar (Jul 24, 2022)

I broke my phone. I hate buying new phones. I try to buy one every three years, but I guess I'm buying one early this year. I'm so sad.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> I broke my phone. I hate buying new phones. I try to buy one every three years, but I guess I'm buying one early this year. I'm so sad.


rip


----------



## Solar (Jul 24, 2022)

Legend said:


> rip


I'm trying to sign into my Samsung account, but I can't because it's protected by 2FA, so I can't see the text message being sent.


----------



## Ratchet (Jul 24, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> I'm trying to sign into my Samsung account, but I can't because it's protected by 2FA, so I can't see the text message being sent.


Should be able to use the associated email as a backup.


----------



## Solar (Jul 24, 2022)

Ratchet said:


> Should be able to use the associated email as a backup.


It was too complex for me to navigate, so I just made a new account lol


----------



## Laix (Jul 24, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> I broke my phone. I hate buying new phones. I try to buy one every three years, but I guess I'm buying one early this year. I'm so sad.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Didi (Jul 24, 2022)

Fang said:


> wat



he made me do homework smh


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2022)

I was feeling nostalgic while playin faves and looked at some old mafia games from 10+ years ago, damn were they fun.
@Platinum's Sports Bar NBA Game was hilarious.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platinum (Jul 27, 2022)

Legend said:


> I was feeling nostalgic while playin faves and looked at some old mafia games from 10+ years ago, damn were they fun.
> @Platinum's Sports Bar NBA Game was hilarious.



I'm quite fond of that one. I miss when they used to let us do themed one in certain sections.


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2022)

Platinum said:


> I'm quite fond of that one. I miss when they used to let us do themed one in certain sections.


Yeah before mafia was outlawed in other sections by whining members and overzealous mods.

I'd definitely play a game like that again.


----------



## Didi (Jul 27, 2022)

I mentioned the legendary Untouchables game in current favs (where we had like 3 or 4 cop fakeclaims in a row that somehow worked and were allowed by the actual cop) and no one went nostalgic
I feel old

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 27, 2022)

Didi said:


> I mentioned the legendary Untouchables game in current favs (where we had like 3 or 4 cop fakeclaims in a row that somehow worked and were allowed by the actual cop) and no one went nostalgic
> I feel old



I wanna check that game cause it sounds funny af lol, it was hosted in this section right?


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2022)

Didi said:


> I mentioned the legendary Untouchables game in current favs (where we had like 3 or 4 cop fakeclaims in a row that somehow worked and were allowed by the actual cop) and no one went nostalgic
> I feel old


When was that? The game I mentioned with Plat was from like 2011, back when WAD was WhataDrag, Wormodragon, Olivia, Legendary Beauty, Aiyanah, Mio, Cubey, Sphyer, Awesome, Vastolordae (Mickey Mouse)


----------



## Didi (Jul 27, 2022)

Underworld Broker said:


> I wanna check that game cause it sounds funny af lol, it was hosted in this section right?



no, this section didn't exist yet. I think it was in the Chatterbox, but games were hosted everywhere then so might be somewhere else
but my memory says Chatterbox

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Jul 27, 2022)

Legend said:


> When was that? The game I mentioned with Plat was from like 2011, back when WAD was WhataDrag, Wormodragon, Olivia, Legendary Beauty, Aiyanah, Mio, Cubey, Sphyer, Awesome, Vastolordae (Mickey Mouse)



Also 2011, with a lot of those same players


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2022)

Didi said:


> Also 2011, with a lot of those same players


Ahhhh I forget and I probably played in it. I randomly went through my old reps and found some games.


----------



## Solar (Jul 28, 2022)

I for my new phone. I had to use an iPhone for the last few days. It was difficult, so I ended up not using it. Going without a phone was nice. I plan to eliminate it from my commutes.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2022)

People have no appreciation of the classics these days.

Zoomers, smh.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2022)

Ye olden days


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2022)

Back in my day, we were lucky if we had a single game ability! And we had to hit the post minimums, both ways, in the snow.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Natalija (Jul 31, 2022)

Santí said:


> It's 6am on a Sunday and I am babysitting three 8 week old KITTENS.



  pic or didn’t happen


----------



## Santí (Jul 31, 2022)

Natalija said:


> pic or didn’t happen


Rejoice, for it is very difficult for me to get a good picture of all 3 of them together once they're awake but I was able to get one _just_ now

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## Natalija (Jul 31, 2022)

Santí said:


> Rejoice, for it is very difficult for me to get a good picture of all 3 of them together once they're awake but I was able to get one _just_ now


O M G.

PRECIOUS 

Literally I would not bother playing mafia with them around. Just play with the kittenssss


----------



## Legend (Aug 1, 2022)

Santi has gotten soft with age. SMH.


----------



## JoJo (Aug 1, 2022)

Didi said:


> Also 2011, with a lot of those same players


one year before me, it’s over for me


----------



## Didi (Aug 1, 2022)

>tfw I made my account before Nighty was born

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Legend (Aug 1, 2022)

But 2008 was best NF year.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Santí (Aug 1, 2022)

Legend said:


> Ye olden days


Ah, good ol' 2011. The beginning of my Mafia career here.

Simpler times, simpler times...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 2, 2022)

@Ratchet I'm intent on hosting Favourites 2023 and I've heard that you've also put your name to do it


Now you could host it and it'd be alright, a nice solid game for sure.  I won't have any complaints.  But me? I'm completely obsessed with it and I'll create a masterpiece.  My Favourites will be exhilarating, mafia to bone, a game designed with the utmost attention to detail. What I've got is iconic 

I've wanted this since 2016, hosting Favourites is literally my dream.  Anyway, that's my stance, I would really like to hear what your stance is Ratchet


----------



## Ratchet (Aug 2, 2022)

Oddjutsu said:


> @Ratchet I'm intent on hosting Favourites 2023 and I've heard that you've also put your name to do it
> 
> 
> Now you could host it and it'd be alright, a nice solid game for sure.  I won't have any complaints.  But me? I'm completely obsessed with it and I'll create a masterpiece.  My Favourites will be exhilarating, mafia to bone, a game designed with the utmost attention to detail. What I've got is iconic
> ...


I'm meant to be co-hosting it with Flowa, so she'd have to give the okay too. I don't mind though, so for my part you're welcome to it.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 2, 2022)

Ratchet said:


> I'm meant to be co-hosting it with Flowa, so she'd have to give the okay too. I don't mind though, so for my part you're welcome to it.


Thankyou, I had no intentions of hosting it alone and would gladly welcome Flower or yourself as co-hosts.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 2, 2022)

@Flower please come and join this discussion, as you know I'm after the hosting spot and now here we are,  what are your thoughts of it?


----------



## Flower (Aug 2, 2022)

Oddjutsu said:


> @Flower please come and join this discussion, as you know I'm after the hosting spot and now here we are,  what are your thoughts of it?


I‘m fine with it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 2, 2022)

Flower said:


> I‘m fine with it.


Glad to hear that, thankyou Flower.  I will post signups on May 1st, submissions due by Jun 1st and the game will start july 1st

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2022)

Santí said:


> Ah, good ol' 2011. The beginning of my Mafia career here.
> 
> Simpler times, simpler times...


That it was


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 3, 2022)

Oddjutsu said:


> Glad to hear that, thankyou Flower.  I will post signups on May 1st, submissions due by Jun 1st and the game will start july 1st


I'll gladly signup. Though I hope it won't interfere with my musical festival I go to in July. I feel like no offense having it go into July 4th may be a bad idea cause alot of us Americans celebrate the 4th of July Odd.


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2022)

Once again hosting my NF Fantasy Football League Yall

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 3, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> I'll gladly signup. Though I hope it won't interfere with my musical festival I go to in July. I feel like no offense having it go into July 4th may be a bad idea cause alot of us Americans celebrate the 4th of July Odd.


I have heard of happy fireworks beer day and don't worry I have a solution.  I will get really drunk and host with a massive hangover


----------



## Santí (Aug 3, 2022)

Oddjutsu said:


> I will get really drunk and host with a massive hangover


I... Suppose it can't be any more chaotic than what is already existing precedent for Favs


----------



## Catamount (Aug 3, 2022)

Santí said:


> Rejoice, for it is very difficult for me to get a good picture of all 3 of them together once they're awake but I was able to get one _just_ now


This mob


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 3, 2022)

Oddjutsu said:


> I have heard of happy fireworks beer day and don't worry I have a solution.  I will get really drunk and host with a massive hangover


I'm more concerned about player activity for those 24 hours so unless like that can be a night phase I just think activity would be pretty much non-existent.

giving yourself a month or so to make roles is a bold one. Whew.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 3, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> I'm more concerned about player activity for those 24 hours so unless like that can be a night phase I just think activity would be pretty much non-existent.
> 
> giving yourself a month or so to make roles is a bold one. Whew.


I have a shitload of roles already prepared and look forward to the role creation.  Plus a lot of these submissions write themselves into roles


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2022)

I do miss when Abilities were flying everywhere, day and night phases.

Also story based writeups.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Aug 3, 2022)

Legend said:


> Also story based writeups.


Zar games at their finest

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2022)

Santí said:


> Zar games at their finest


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 4, 2022)

Oddjutsu said:


> I have a shitload of roles already prepared and look forward to the role creation.  Plus a lot of these submissions write themselves into roles


you not taking submissions?


----------



## Legend (Aug 4, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> you not taking submissions?


He probably will just blend the roles to the abilities he already has set up


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 4, 2022)

goodbye


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 9, 2022)

we should old rating all those ppl talking about old NF times

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1 | Old 1 | git gud 1


----------



## Solar (Aug 9, 2022)

I remember "old" NF times (if 2012 can be called old). They were nothing special. It was just another message board. It still is. 

Well, it's very generous with avatar sizes compared to other places, and the moderation is very lax in comparison to the places where I've been at for longer times than I've been here.


----------



## Legend (Aug 9, 2022)

It was just more active and soo many different personalities, it may be nostalgia and people long gone

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Santí (Aug 9, 2022)

Yeah, this website was unironically like top 10 largest internet forums in the world back then.

We probably have 400-500 members who are still active and post semi-regularly on this forum.

In 2012... 400+ Members was how many people were online and visible during the slow hours.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Solar (Aug 9, 2022)

NF is still pretty active relatively speaking. I still post on some forums that were big but are virtually dead now. This place still has active posters in many sections. It just goes to show you how tight the various communities here were that they still continue.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Solar (Aug 9, 2022)

Someday I want to host a game here. It's always been one of my biggest goals. But as I go on in my irl career, I have less and less time to do it. Or, at least, to do it well in my mind. While I'm still early on in my career relatively speaking, I'm worried that I'll lose the time someday. I want to try and host something in 2023.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Aug 9, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> Someday I want to host a game here. It's always been one of my biggest goals. But as I go on in my irl career, I have less and less time to do it. Or, at least, to do it well in my mind. While I'm still early on in my career relatively speaking, I'm worried that I'll lose the time someday. I want to try and host something in 2023.


host a micro or mini game that only takes a couple hours to run

This one I'm done with 20 minute phases. 
You could tweak it. Or you could try to create something of your own and just keep the phase times short and allow yourself enough time to handle actions or get a co-mod or two to help out.

Edit: Apparently, I can't link the mafia scum site... to show you the setup. derp


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 9, 2022)

Legend said:


> It was just more active and soo many different personalities, it may be nostalgia and people long gone


lets being the activity bk. u guys r here

lets roll up on hiddens game


----------



## Legend (Aug 9, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> lets being the activity bk. u guys r here
> 
> lets roll up on hiddens game


Im semi retired my guy.

Im a part timer at best.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Melkor (Aug 10, 2022)

So who is willing to host next Favorites.

@Admiral Fujitora @Ekkologix perhaps?


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 10, 2022)

Lord Melkor said:


> So who is willing to host next Favorites.
> 
> @Admiral Fujitora @Ekkologix perhaps?


odd said he wanted to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hero (Aug 10, 2022)

Old NF was the shit

Reactions: Winner 1 | Old 1


----------



## Shrike (Aug 10, 2022)

I am very bad with free time but after September I really want to host the Elden Ring game and the Members Mafia if nobody else planned it. I think I have the grasp of the section members now to do that, but will need co-host for both. Will talk to @Kvothe Kingkiller first.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2022)

Any of yall like American Football? Join my Fantasy League.


----------



## Solar (Aug 10, 2022)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> host a micro or mini game that only takes a couple hours to run
> 
> This one I'm done with 20 minute phases.  scum.net/index.php?title=Popcorn_Mafia
> You could tweak it. Or you could try to create something of your own and just keep the phase times short and allow yourself enough time to handle actions or get a co-mod or two to help out.
> ...


That's how it is sometimes. I'll look at the setup and see. I hope to have time, but my godmother just landed from Taiwan, so it won't be in the immediate future. 


Legend said:


> Any of yall like American Football? Join my Fantasy League.


I can pick names, if you want me to.


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> I can pick names, if you want me to.


It goes in random draft order and you make a team and manage it throughout the season.


----------



## Ratchet (Aug 11, 2022)

Legend said:


> Any of yall like American Football? Join my Fantasy League.


Link?


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2022)

Ratchet said:


> Link?




Only 1 spot left


----------



## Solar (Aug 11, 2022)

I think Ratchet likes sports, so I'll let them have the final spot.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> I think Ratchet likes sports, so I'll let them have the final spot.


Maybe next year

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> I broke my phone. I hate buying new phones. I try to buy one every three years, but I guess I'm buying one early this year. I'm so sad.


@God I wish I was the one that broke it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2022)

Happy Birthday @Chibason  !!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Hero (Aug 22, 2022)

Does Chibason even visit the forums anymore

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 22, 2022)

Hero said:


> Does Chibason even visit the forums anymore


let supes do his thing lol


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2022)

@Mickey Mouse is being nice after all these years, let him live


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2022)

Hero said:


> Does Chibason even visit the forums anymore


Time from time


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 23, 2022)

vasto being nice?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 23, 2022)

Legend quiet. lol


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2022)

I dont have much to say lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 23, 2022)

Hero said:


> Does Chibason even visit the forums anymore


He popped in this year.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 27, 2022)

Legend said:


> @Mickey Mouse is being nice after all these years, let him live


He's just actually nice now


----------



## pelosi's honkers (Aug 27, 2022)

When is Manga Mashup happening?


----------



## pelosi's honkers (Aug 27, 2022)

Oddjutsu said:


> He's just actually nice now


He has always been a crunchy taco. His interior  is soft lettuce and tomatoes and meat, you just gotta take a bite to get past that crunchy exterior.

He a softie.
Always has been.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pelosi's honkers (Aug 27, 2022)

also can someone host a mini vanilla game
im itching to get that mafia fix


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 27, 2022)

Clemencing said:


> also can someone host a mini vanilla game
> im itching to get that mafia fix


@Hidden  danganropa when


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 27, 2022)

its a relatively smaller game


----------



## Hidden (Aug 28, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> @Hidden  danganropa when


Eh honestly there's like a 60% chance I'm gonna cancel it for the foreseeable future. Maybe not but like, 1 there's not a lot of people signed up for it. 2 I'm not really a big fan of the setup I've come up. And 3 I think I might be going on another mafia hiatus for a while barring like, maybe a vanilla game here and there.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 28, 2022)

Clemencing said:


> He has always been a crunchy taco. His interior  is soft lettuce and tomatoes and meat, you just gotta take a bite to get past that crunchy exterior.
> 
> He a softie.
> Always has been.


Last time I memed on him for being angry I just felt bad for doing it afterwards.  It's just so far from the truth now


----------



## Legend (Sep 13, 2022)

Damn yall dead.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 13, 2022)

I work a lot now. Only have weekends off.


----------



## Hidden (Sep 14, 2022)

Legend said:


> Damn yall dead.


Join this game then coward


----------



## Legend (Sep 14, 2022)

Hidden said:


> Join this game then coward


ehhhhhhh

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Hidden (Sep 14, 2022)

Legend said:


> ehhhhhhh


Talking about how the site is dead but doesn't join a game smh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 15, 2022)

maybe doesn't like the setup perhaps.


----------



## Hidden (Sep 15, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> maybe doesn't like the setup perhaps.


not allowed


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2022)

Im just laaaaazy, the setup looks good actually.


----------



## JFF (Sep 16, 2022)

test

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 17, 2022)

seems to be working now.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 27, 2022)

need 12 more players xd

where is everyone. lets goo


----------



## pelosi's honkers (Sep 27, 2022)

hell ye


----------



## pelosi's honkers (Sep 27, 2022)

maybe post on people's profiles to get their attention too


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 27, 2022)

Clemencing said:


> maybe post on people's profiles to get their attention too


rather tag them lol


----------



## pelosi's honkers (Sep 27, 2022)

yeah but sometimes people are lazy, i tend to forget to check tags after convincing myself ill do it later

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 27, 2022)

Clemencing said:


> yeah but sometimes people are lazy, i tend to forget to check tags after convincing myself ill do it later


lmao feels weird to put it in their profile. i've asked some on disc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 28, 2022)

@RemChu @Legend  yo wanna play guys?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pelosi's honkers (Sep 28, 2022)

Ayoooo Rem do it


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2022)

Busy I've watched like a season or 2 of the show. It's really good.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 28, 2022)

RemChu said:


> Busy I've watched like a season or 2 of the show. It's really good.


yeah season 1 and 2 were rly good. the rest is okayish

we need players badly lol. u can play on low activity i guess

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Santí (Oct 4, 2022)

Wait, guys, everyone hold the fuck up.

How long has Okosan been @Hidden? I just now pieced this shit together after reading some old games.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Santí (Oct 4, 2022)

> A human from the Present


FUCK. The evidence was in the usertitle all along.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shrike (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Ratchet (Oct 5, 2022)

@Lalisa I have finished Umineko, AMA.


----------



## Solar (Oct 5, 2022)

Ratchet said:


> @Lalisa I have finished Umineko, AMA.


Have you read Higurashi?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 5, 2022)

It's safe to say mafia bores me now.


----------



## Santí (Oct 6, 2022)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> breh


I-It's been years now hasn't it? Where has my time gone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ratchet (Oct 6, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> Have you read Higurashi?


I haven't just read Higurashi, I have torn its guts out.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Solar (Oct 6, 2022)

Ratchet said:


> I haven't just read Higurashi, I have torn its guts out.


Good. I read them a few times before, so I'm not sure what to ask lol I'll ask some that come to the top of my mind. So more later if I think of better questions?

Favorite characters, Episode, moments, etc? Favorite troll?

Do you feel that the mysteries were solvable, or only some of them? If not all then which? (Not counting the epthitat since it's not solvable in English nor Prime since it's unsolvable in any version.) 

What do you think of the Yasu/Shkannon plot? 

Does magic exist? If so in what sense?

In Higurashi, there's this theme of "100 years" used to describe bad experiences and other things. In Umineko, this is contrasted with "1000 years." What do you feel about this contrast? Good? Did it feel appropriate for one to be labeled "100" and the other "1000"? 

What do you feel about the truth about Prime (the world where Battler and Ange originally come from)? Did you believe that this was the truth when you first read it? 

Do you think Lion is a boy or girl? 

The relationship between Bernkastel and Featherine seemed to have had been changed in the writing of the story. Do you think that it was a good thing, or was the drafted relationship more interesting?

Did you like the introduction of Gold Truth? 

Did you feel the need to switch to the manga or anime at any point? 

What do you think is the structure of the WTC series? How is it layered, what exists, etc. 

What did you feel about the use of religion in Umineko, Higurashi, etc? Handled well? Handled like someone who only read a Wikipedia article?


----------



## Ratchet (Oct 6, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> Good. I read them a few times before, so I'm not sure what to ask lol I'll ask some that come to the top of my mind. So more later if I think of better questions?


Of course, thanks for these. 


Lalisa said:


> Favorite characters, Episode, moments, etc? Favorite troll?


Characters wuld be pretty easily Erika and Bernkastel, followed by Maria, Lambdadelta and then I suppose Battler. Bern/Erika are basically 1a and 1b. Featherine probably would be in here somewhere too, but I felt like she wasn't really around enough as a whole (which was largely by design). I think Maria was by far the most entertaining character of the Questions episodes, and developed into a very sincere and sweet one that for a large part she was my favurite character outright. But once Erika was introduced, she just stole the show for me. Every scene she did her thing in was immensely entertaining, and she somehow seemed to get more and more depraved with every stunt she pulled (her battle with Maria for example was the height of pettiness, and it was great). What really impressed me with Erika though was how it took only one scene to contextualise her character - where she revealed she had been cheated on and as such develped a trust complex, becoming obsessed with the idea of the truth. I thought she served as an excellent foil to Battler, and I liked how she represented the mystery side of the readers. Bernkastel had the obvious advantage of being linked to Rika in terms of ranking highly, and for her part I thought she was a very intriguing antagonist in how she came to be one. Particularly in how there was no dramatic twist - it simply became clear that she was not combatible with the protagonists, and so of course she opposed them. 

Last note on the characters - I think it's a testament to the overall strength of the cast that I can come up with a list and not even mention the likes of Beatrice or Ange, who are both great characters in their own right. 

As for episode, I think Episode 1 for the questions arc was my favourite, because it had so much slick foreshadowing in there as well as setting up the story (and it's really quite tragic thinking back to my time going through that for the first time, knowing the fates of them all now). As for Answers, I'm conflicted between 6 and 7. 7 I thought was a refreshing change of pace, but 6 had some of the most entertaining scenes in the whole series for me (largely because of Erika).The first one that came to mind was 7, so I think I'll have to give that the edge, and having Bernkastel become the Reaper in that was of the most intense scenes in the whole thing for me. Moments... simply far too many to list honestly. Maria reading the letter to the relatives, the first twilight, Erika's final scene in Episode 6, the aforementioned Bernkastel Reaper scene, the "truth" shown in 7... so many good ones.

Lastly, as for favourite troll... I have to pick the Wolf and Sheep puzzle from Maria at the end. I had a notebook out ready to write out my working, began writing down all the rules, and then I just thought to myself "wait a minute... can't I just? Am I allowed to just do this?" and of course it was solved in just 3 turns. It was genuinely funny. 



Lalisa said:


> Do you feel that the mysteries were solvable, or only some of them? If not all then which? (Not counting the epthitat since it's not solvable in English nor Prime since it's unsolvable in any version.)


For the most part, I think the mysteries were fair. I felt it was, ultimately, a little self-indulgent on this point, but I didn't feel cheated out or baited too hard on most of the mysteries present.

I should preface this by saying, I'm a big fan of detective mysteries. I've read and watched loads of Agatha Christie, and more than my fair share of Dorothy L Sayers' Lord Peter Whimsey stuff (there is still a lot of the classics I haven't read, admittedly). Seeing Knox and to a lesser extent Van Dine represented not just in reference but fundamentally playing a large role in the fabric of the story was genuinely fun to me. All that stuff was great. The Red Text, the Blue Text and the Purple Text (more on that later) was a fantastic use of the medium to crutch on rules to the mystery of the story, and overall I was very impressed by its setup on this. 

That said, I was a little underwhelmed by the cre detective mystery part of the story. And this is also the part of the mysteries that I felt was a tad unfair too. I had come to the conclusion of Shannon/Kanon culprits after going over the red texts pertaining to that, and Shannon/Kanon being two sides of one coin. Personally I think it would have been fine to have left the culprits at that, though I can even give it Kumasawa/Genji/Nanjo as accomplices too. Where I felt it went a bit too far wide of the mark was having various members of the family itself be bribed with the gold and work with the above to facilitate the murders. From a character perspective, it all checks out - it's definitely in reason for all of the chindren of Kinzo to be compelled by their need of money and they were all displayed as morally corrupt enough to actually take those actions. But for me, I think the mystery got a bit too cute here, and ended up being a very convoluted solution when for me, the best solutions actually turn out to be simple and clean, if that makes sense? It was like Ryukishi felt it needed to be more complex than 1 (2) culprits with 3 accomplices, it needed an extra element too to justify itself, and I just don't think I agree on that point. I also think it required an unreasonable leap to get to that answer too. Episode 3 I will certainly give it, because it *felt* strange and off the rails, which of course, with Eva killing, it was, but the rest... less so I think. 

I also didn't care much for how the VN actually revealed the solutions. I'm all for subtlety, and it was certanly clever use of wordplay to reveal the hand, but for me, one of the more satisfying parts of detective fiction is seeing the culprit explicitly and completely confess to their crime, to state exactly how and why they did it, and then going back through the book and seeing all the hints that led to it. Thematically, I understand why Will didn't reveal it explictly, it was not the wish of Yasu at that point to have it all laid bare, but fundamentally for me, Umineko was a story with a detective mystery story inside it, and in this one case (and really, only this one), the act of trying to balance those two came a bit undone in that the detective mystery part ended up making some sacrifices for the sake of the characters within the story. 

It gained several points back on this with Bernkastel's purple text mystery. Good Lord, that was wonderful. I've heard there is a side manga that has another one of those, and I intend that to be the first bit of Umineko side content I read. That was perfect, and one of the highlights of the whole series easily for me. 



Lalisa said:


> What do you think of the Yasu/Shkannon plot?



I liked it. I thought it explored some interesting concepts, such as the matter of the anima, and self-expression. I thought that the twist of never having Shannon and Kanon not appear together in a scene where Battler is was very clever, and I think it did a good job of not brushing away with "sin" Yasu carried while also trying to make her sympathetic. The implications around the romance each of Yasu/Shannon/Kannon experienced with Battler/George/Jessica respectively is... more than a little weird, honestly, but I've reached a point where I'm used to filtering that stuff out anyway. I think the coolest thing about it though, was how it reflected the meta versions all within itself, it was truly the origin point of the series both in terms of the chronological events, but also in the themes the series carries, and the metaphorical nature of the scenes we see on each game board. I don't imagine there is much else like it, even within a medium like Visual Novels. 



Lalisa said:


> Does magic exist? If so in what sense?


<insert Erika sprite here> 

It's funny, actually. Early on, I remember thinking "I'm going to be annoyed if it turns out that magic is all a trick in this VN". At the end, I was very much on the side of Pro-Trick. Unlike Higurashi, which had genuine supernatural elements to its story, I tend to lean towards no on magic existing. I liked the message - that you can make anything of your cicumstances with trust and love for one another, but I can't help but feel myself more drawn to the idea that everything is solved with reasoning instead of just believing in magic. Yu can thank Erika for that, lmao. 



Lalisa said:


> In Higurashi, there's this theme of "100 years" used to describe bad experiences and other things. In Umineko, this is contrasted with "1000 years." What do you feel about this contrast? Good? Did it feel appropriate for one to be labeled "100" and the other "1000"?


As links between works within the wider series go, I thought it was very appropriate between the two works, actually. Higurashi was a very "tight" story - it focused on the same small place, with the same core cast of characters, and graadually expanded each of them while still keeping its focus mostly small scale until the console arcs really. 100 years is by no means a small period of time, obviously, but it feels very much within the realm of a single lifespan. Umineko, with 1000, on the other hand, is far larger. It's far larger in scale, it spends most of its time throwing knew things at you, and the span of years is pretty much incomprehensible, which all I think fit very tonally with the story it presents. Hinamizawa felt small, and Higurashi felt like a small period of time you lived through over and over, whereas Umineko, with the different game boards and perspectives, felt much more like a universe within a small timeframe, which of course, it was. I think there has been a lot of thought but into even the small details such as this, which is probably what I've come to appreciate the most about the When they Cry series. Ciconia has a lot to live up to. 



Lalisa said:


> What do you feel about the truth about Prime (the world where Battler and Ange originally come from)? Did you believe that this was the truth when you first read it?


Is that the world Bern showed in Episode 7? My initial impression on that, actually, was Bern using unqualified statements to corner Ange and Lion into accepting "fate". The first time I noticed she did this in this episode, was when she claimed Lion's existance was a 1 in 2.1 million phenomena. All it really meant was that the places she was looking had sparse Fragments of Lion existing, and she was actually an unreliable source at this point. I interpreted it as one possibility, out of infinite, with Bernkastel making claims that were only tangibly true. For that matter, I interpret the "book of single truth" to only contain one truth, and not even be absolute too. 


Lalisa said:


> Do you think Lion is a boy or girl?


I see Lion as mostly gender-neutral actually, but I suppose more towards Boy raised as a Girl. Conversely, I think Yasu is more of a Girl, given that her identity expression lends itself towards Shannon, and Beatrice, the latter of which especially is very feminine in her design, and even Kanon is somewhat androgynous. Lion, on the other hand, dresses quite masculine. I think it's an interestng disparity, becayse Yasu's identities being femine come from Yasu internally seeking freedom to express herself, and Lion has more or less been given freedom to express himself externally, so seeing the directions they go in brings about the question of why they happen to go that way. My theory is, Yasu lended herself towards Beatrice because she was drawn to the idea of having an element of power over everyone in her life that in her day to day life she simply did not possess.


Lalisa said:


> The relationship between Bernkastel and Featherine seemed to have had been changed in the writing of the story. Do you think that it was a good thing, or was the drafted relationship more interesting?


I don't really have a strong grip on the drafted version to have a solid opinion on if what it became was better, but I do think their relationship did a lot for Bernkastel and Featherine both. Seeing a softer side to Bernkastel helped contextualise that, while she certainly is not a good person, she isn't quite as depraved as she is presenting as in her battle with Battler and Beatrice. It served as an extra layer to her character, because with featherine she was almost sympathetic in parts. Featherine, for her part, tended to let her aura of mystique slip around Bernkastel, which eventually made her far easier to comprehend as a character than I was initially expecting her to be. Around Ange, I always felt an element of distrust towards her, for one because she was a Witch, but for two because it was hard to see how genuine she was, so I felt like her talking with a being closer to her level helped translate her intentions without being explicit about it. I will say, I am struggling to see how, or indeed if, Hanyuu is connected to Featherine. I assume on some level she is, because she's referred to several times by Bern and Lambda both as Auaurora, but she's far too disapassionate to be Hanyuu straight up, or even closely related towards her, so it remains something of an enigma. I've kind of gone off on a tangent here. I liked all the witches, I must say. 


Lalisa said:


> Did you like the introduction of Gold Truth?


The concept itself was okay. I thought it ended up being very cheesy, but eh, it was earned. I do feel like Bern, as a Game Master herself, could have also used Golden Truth, but I could see why she wouldn't really come to concluding that, so I don't have much of an issue with that at all. At the very least, th phoenix imagery was cool, reflecting the whole resurrection motif ANGE Beatrice had. 


Lalisa said:


> Did you feel the need to switch to the manga or anime at any point?


No, not at all, but I did have someone who had already gone through the game playing through with me, so they explained the gaps missed (namely the full solutions for the murders). I was told that the anime was pretty bad, and only covered up to Episode 4 anyway. I did see some scenes, and I felt like it lacked the gravitas the scenes in the VN had, so I could see why it would be a poor adaptation. I have started reading the manga proper, but I tend to feel like stories with a VN as source material are almost always best experienced as a VN (Clannad maybe being the sole exception that comes to mind), so I was always more interested in playing through the VN firstly before engaging with any of the adaptations of the story. 


Lalisa said:


> What do you think is the structure of the WTC series? How is it layered, what exists, etc.


This is a really good question. If I were to focus solely on Umineko, I'd say it employs metaphorical storytelling to convey its themes and messages, making it less about what is actually happening, and more about what characters perceive as what is happening around them, making it fundamentally psychological. However, Higurashi is very literal, with almost no metaphorical scenarios actually set up, so it doesn't really work for the series as a whole. Phrased another way, when I think about what makes a When they Cry game a When they Cry game, I come away with the idea that it serves as a looking glass into the world it represents, that it tells its story through repetition and isolation of elements, and then uses the parts "outside" of the view you have from the aforementioned looking glass to explain what it is you're seeing. Broken down, I'd say it must include a form of looping, as in, replaying the same period of time over and over, it must contain a mystery around what is happening to the characters within that time period, and lastly it must use its wider (and mostly unexplained so far in the two installments I've read) lore to interact with the mysery when it comes to answering the questions it has originally asked, thus solving the puzzle. The last part I think is the only direct connection across the series, by having metaversal characters ultimtely explain the mystery through their own engagement with the story (I see them mostly as stand-in for we the readers). I'm not sure if that has really answered your question, but I hope it's close enough. 


Lalisa said:


> What did you feel about the use of religion in Umineko, Higurashi, etc? Handled well? Handled like someone who only read a Wikipedia article?


I'm actually somewhat conflicted on this, I think. I'm Catholic myself, though I do not actively practice my religion (I haven't retired it, though, I just don't actively engage within it), so I tend to assume most of this stuff is wiki-article deep, but I actually think Ryukishi does a good job at portraying religion within the series... within its own context. For example, in Higurashi, while the worship of Oyashiro is often portrayed as deranged, he takes car to ensure that the final takeaway isn't that worship is bad, and actually, it's mostly a source of comfort to the people who engage within it. I also think the teachings and messages represented within the games are straight up from the Bible in terms of what it aims to convey, so I actually came away with the impression that religion is a positive thing from these works. I think, when he directly references specific religions, it's somewhat surface-level, which is okay really, but that there is definitely a respect for the effects of religion on a community or on the individual present that isn't immediately obvious. This is done better in Higurashi than Umineko, I think, though that's mostly because Higurashi lends itself more into that than Umineko does. If nothing else, I have definitely seen it done worse!

Apologies for the length of this post, I think Umineko especially is one of those games where it's very easy to have a lot of thoughts on it. In fact, I feel like I've barely scratched the surface of what I want to say, but I genuinely would be here all day thinking about it lol. Final takeaway is that I really appreciate most of what it tried to do, and I thought it had a very unique and creative structure to it that made it a great experience overall. As a story, I think I prefer Higurashi, but in terms of ambition, I love what Umineko strives for.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Santí (Oct 6, 2022)

Holy shit, this is an entire thesis.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Solar (Oct 7, 2022)

Ratchet said:


> Characters wuld be pretty easily Erika and Bernkastel, followed by Maria, Lambdadelta and then I suppose Battler. Bern/Erika are basically 1a and 1b. Featherine probably would be in here somewhere too, but I felt like she wasn't really around enough as a whole (which was largely by design). I think Maria was by far the most entertaining character of the Questions episodes, and developed into a very sincere and sweet one that for a large part she was my favurite character outright. But once Erika was introduced, she just stole the show for me. Every scene she did her thing in was immensely entertaining, and she somehow seemed to get more and more depraved with every stunt she pulled (her battle with Maria for example was the height of pettiness, and it was great). What really impressed me with Erika though was how it took only one scene to contextualise her character - where she revealed she had been cheated on and as such develped a trust complex, becoming obsessed with the idea of the truth. I thought she served as an excellent foil to Battler, and I liked how she represented the mystery side of the readers. Bernkastel had the obvious advantage of being linked to Rika in terms of ranking highly, and for her part I thought she was a very intriguing antagonist in how she came to be one. Particularly in how there was no dramatic twist - it simply became clear that she was not combatible with the protagonists, and so of course she opposed them.
> 
> Last note on the characters - I think it's a testament to the overall strength of the cast that I can come up with a list and not even mention the likes of Beatrice or Ange, who are both great characters in their own right.
> 
> ...


I think Erika is entertaining, but she's pretty one-note for me. Even with the development of hers in EP6, I felt she was pretty flat. Funnily enough, her dynamic with others in EP5 are why it's my second favorite Episode. I felt that the strongest character was Ange, and both Ange and Bernkastel (only if you include Higurashi) are the best characters. Most are entertaining at least, and even the ones who did nothing at all were tolerable (eg Hideyoshi). 

I dislike Maria. I just find her annoying. While she was interesting in EP2, I found her to have literally fallen off a cliff afterward, and I think her being better in EP4 is solely due to Ange carrying their scenes rather than anything that Maria herself contributes. Beatrice is a huge fan favorite, but I only liked the original Beatrice (1-4). Chick Beato (5/6-8) never reached the same heights for me, and she's the reason why I dislike EP6 so much. It's interesting that you had a positive attitude towards Featherine. I would've rather her not be included at all. I think many people have a negative opinion on the visual novel's version of EP8, and I think Featherine was a big reason for that. At least she was for me. I never see her included in anyone's top 10.

EP1 was nice the first time around, but it drags on too much. When I read it the second time, it became intolerable. I have EP4 and EP5 as my favorites (in the order). EP7 was okay. EP2 has a similar issue with EP1. EP8 is only good in the manga. EP3 is great though. I think I'd rank them: 

4 5 3 7 2 8 1 6

Saku would be below 2 but above the others, I guess. Hotarubi above 8 as well.

My favorite moment in the entire Umineko series happens to be Lamdadelta's troll of Ange in EP4:




Ratchet said:


> For the most part, I think the mysteries were fair. I felt it was, ultimately, a little self-indulgent on this point, but I didn't feel cheated out or baited too hard on most of the mysteries present.
> 
> I should preface this by saying, I'm a big fan of detective mysteries. I've read and watched loads of Agatha Christie, and more than my fair share of Dorothy L Sayers' Lord Peter Whimsey stuff (there is still a lot of the classics I haven't read, admittedly). Seeing Knox and to a lesser extent Van Dine represented not just in reference but fundamentally playing a large role in the fabric of the story was genuinely fun to me. All that stuff was great. The Red Text, the Blue Text and the Purple Text (more on that later) was a fantastic use of the medium to crutch on rules to the mystery of the story, and overall I was very impressed by its setup on this.
> 
> ...


I'll preface by saying that I don't like mystery stories. I honestly wouldn't describe Umineko as a mystery as well, and I think many mystery fans would share your opinion. The mysteries are pretty underwhelming, and I think "mystery" was used more as a vehicle on the greater theme of accepting the truth rather it would be used for in an actual detective story. And yes, the revelation of the solutions in the visual novel was terribly done. In the manga, they switched it up: 



Because people wanted to check their solutions, but 7 gave no explicit solutions. 

As a non-mystery fan, Bern's mystery was okay. There is a doujin with purple text, yeah. I've never bothered to read it since I don't like mysteries. The only fan work that I've seen universally praised is Witches and Woodlands. 

I need to go now. I'll reply to the rest later. 

Also: what sprites did you use?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ratchet (Oct 7, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> I think Erika is entertaining, but she's pretty one-note for me. Even with the development of hers in EP6, I felt she was pretty flat. Funnily enough, her dynamic with others in EP5 are why it's my second favorite Episode. I felt that the strongest character was Ange, and both Ange and Bernkastel (only if you include Higurashi) are the best characters. Most are entertaining at least, and even the ones who did nothing at all were tolerable (eg Hideyoshi).


I do think I probably get more enjoyment out of Erika because of being a detective mystery fan. If you've spent any time in circles discussing that stuff, you've met "an Erika" once or twice, and maybe you've even been her on some occasions. She's not all that nuanced, I would agree, but I think she plays that one note really well, and she didn't feel like she outstayed her welcome for me (when she was first introduced, I was worried she'd take over and lean more towards insufferable than enjoyable, but resting her for episode 7 and then using her in spots for 8 worked well). I can't disagree with your take on Ange - I didn't find her all that entertaining personally (which has been the main factor in ranking my favourites), but she certainly is a good character. Only characters I didn't particularly care for are the likes of Gohda, though even he has his role (mostly as the butt of jokes). 


Lalisa said:


> I dislike Maria. I just find her annoying. While she was interesting in EP2, I found her to have literally fallen off a cliff afterward, and I think her being better in EP4 is solely due to Ange carrying their scenes rather than anything that Maria herself contributes. Beatrice is a huge fan favorite, but I only liked the original Beatrice (1-4). Chick Beato (5/6-8) never reached the same heights for me, and she's the reason why I dislike EP6 so much. It's interesting that you had a positive attitude towards Featherine. I would've rather her not be included at all. I think many people have a negative opinion on the visual novel's version of EP8, and I think Featherine was a big reason for that. At least she was for me. I never see her included in anyone's top 10.


Agreed on preferring early Beatrice to the later one. On that note, I didn't really care for the relationship between Battler and Beatrice in the romantic sense, either. As far as Featherine is concerned, I don't think I could place her top 10 either, but I liked how she represented the theorycrafting we had done to that point. I suppose the goats ended up fitting that role more in the end, but I interpreted the forgeries of Hachijo as viable theories the readers had come up with, which given how the mystery ended up playing out, I thought was a nice touch. It didn't feel like the game expected you to fall exactly in line with what was being set up. Personally, I think her interactions with Ange also helped Ange a lot, in terms of establishing how the latter had grown over her experiences. 


Lalisa said:


> EP1 was nice the first time around, but it drags on too much. When I read it the second time, it became intolerable. I have EP4 and EP5 as my favorites (in the order). EP7 was okay. EP2 has a similar issue with EP1. EP8 is only good in the manga. EP3 is great though. I think I'd rank them:
> 
> 4 5 3 7 2 8 1 6


That's quite interesting, because in terms of experience I had 3 at the bottom overall. Actually, I do wonder how this will hold up on a re-read - that's mostly why I'm reading the manga now, but I suppose in several years time I will have to go through the actual VN again, and see how my opinions have changed. Ranking in order, I'd go something like:

7 > 6 > 1 > 4 > 5 > 2 > 8 > 3.

Hard to really fit 8 in actually. Only real complaint I had with it, is it never really came close to the highs of the previous episodes. 



Lalisa said:


> I'll preface by saying that I don't like mystery stories. I honestly wouldn't describe Umineko as a mystery as well, and I think many mystery fans would share your opinion. The mysteries are pretty underwhelming, and I think "mystery" was used more as a vehicle on the greater theme of accepting the truth rather it would be used for in an actual detective story. And yes, the revelation of the solutions in the visual novel was terribly done. In the manga, they switched it up:


I fully agree, and I'd even say that the element of mystery present mostly existing to prop up the messages Ryukishi wanted to convey, rather than actually working as one in its own right. In fairness to Umineko, part of this is I was told by my housemate (who went through it with me) to be treating it like a detective mystery once it introduced Knox's Commandments etc, which ended up altering my expectations for what the story would actually be. That being said, I think it's really ambitious to present a story using a detective mystery concept, especially one with a theme of love running through it, as I find the two to be close to incompatible (I always took detective mysteries as challenges between author and reader, rather than a story intended to convey a message). Manga does the reveal much better, though I really don't see why it couldn't have just been done like that in the VN too. 


Lalisa said:


> The only fan work that I've seen universally praised is Witches and Woodlands.


I don't think I had this one mentioned, so I will have to ask about it. I intend to read most of the side stuff, at some point or other. 


Lalisa said:


> Also: what sprites did you use?


I plead the fifth. I think you'll know my answer from that.


----------



## Magic (Oct 8, 2022)

Santí said:


> Holy shit, this is an entire thesis.


Do people write thesis that short. Essay.


----------



## Santí (Oct 8, 2022)

RemChu said:


> Do people write thesis that short.


Shit, idk I flunked out of college after my first semester.

I don't know what a thesis actually fucking looks like


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2022)

I smoke thesis blunts.


----------



## Hero (Oct 9, 2022)

Hello mafia fam

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 9, 2022)

Santí said:


> Shit, idk I flunked out of college after my first semester.
> 
> I don't know what a thesis actually fucking looks like


Is this a joke? Seen you talk big brain about economic systems before.


----------



## Santí (Oct 9, 2022)

RemChu said:


> Is this a joke? Seen you talk big brain about economic systems before.


Nope. Haven't been in College since 2013.

I'm an autodidact when it comes to my study of political economy and sociology.


----------



## Didi (Oct 9, 2022)

Santí said:


> Nope.
> 
> I'm an autodidicat when it comes to my study of political economy and sociology.



>autoDIDIcat

I'm flattered by being on your mind, but the term is autodidact

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Santí (Oct 9, 2022)

Didi said:


> but the term is autodidact


More evidence I'm telling the truth


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 11, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


>


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 11, 2022)

need 8 more players. cmon guys


setup was slightly updated


----------



## Aries (Oct 12, 2022)

The times they are a changing


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 12, 2022)

where do i send mod applications?

its time


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 12, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> where do i send mod applications?
> 
> its time


just no. you still support people like t-pein. NOOOO...


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 12, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> just no. you still support people like t-pein. NOOOO...


a true neutral and just mod must be fair to all sides


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 13, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> a true neutral and just mod must be fair to all sides


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 13, 2022)

Got some more heat for ya @RemChu.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 14, 2022)

Happy Birthday @Badalight !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2022)

Happy Birthday @Dragon D. Luffy !!!


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 15, 2022)

its my bday too.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 16, 2022)

Happy Birthday @Ekkologix !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 20, 2022)

Guys crash here and vote in your fave entry


----------



## Aries (Oct 29, 2022)

I will revive this section

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (Oct 29, 2022)

You wield no power here anymore, Trollbeard. Your prime is past.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 29, 2022)

If it isn't my old rival Santgeku, time has passed us by, I maybe out of my prime but I still carry this section on my back . I will give it one more run before my era is finally over

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2022)

Aries said:


> I will revive this section


You already carried this section enough John CAEnRIES. Let it go.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aries (Oct 30, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You already carried this section enough John CAEnRIES. Let it go.



The Mafia Section Revival... Is Real!!!!


Can we get much higher? So high....


----------



## Lord Melkor (Nov 1, 2022)

Aries said:


> I will revive this section



Run One Piece mafia again, it has many fans here.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 2, 2022)

So we need to do something to breathe some life into this place. @Ekkologix we need to get on the ball with that Mafia game we were talking bout doing. Granted I have no idea how that's gonna go. May try to see if we can bring a third person in with more experience than us both to guide us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 2, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> So we need to do something to breathe some life into this place. @Ekkologix we need to get on the ball with that Mafia game we were talking bout doing. Granted I have no idea how that's gonna go. May try to see if we can bring a third person in with more experience than us both to guide us.


we need players lmfao

the section is dead af


----------



## Aries (Nov 2, 2022)

Lord Melkor said:


> Run One Piece mafia again, it has many fans here.



I'll like to run it back one day, potential is there for a reboot it's just I need to see if this place can be decently active again to retry it. I don't want to invest in a big game like one piece and having to sub out 1/3rd of the player list againa

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 2, 2022)

Well if Jeff wasn't such a dunce this wouldn't have happened to the forum. And he like does not even care how dead it is.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 3, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> Well if Jeff wasn't such a dunce this wouldn't have happened to the forum. And he like does not even care how dead it is.


I don't think this is his fault for the most part, or anyone else's tbh. Just like you, people take longer breaks from mafia or they get caught up in rl stuff and don't have the time, all the while there isn't enough new blood (not nearly) to replace them for activity. If we wanted a more active section, we need to introduce more people to mafia, simple as.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hidden (Nov 3, 2022)

Shrike said:


> I don't think this is his fault for the most part, or anyone else's tbh. Just like you, people take longer breaks from mafia or they get caught up in rl stuff and don't have the time, all the while there isn't enough new blood (not nearly) to replace them for activity. If we wanted a more active section, we need to introduce more people to mafia, simple as.


Tbh I feel like the advertising for new players on this site has always kinda sucked. We rarely ever get new players that actually stick around it feels like. Even when were doing bigger, more consistent games. We get more one offs or people who are here for a few months every once in a while


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 3, 2022)

I warned ya years ago about the high frequency of your games would burn people out. Did not help that they were all the same too.


----------



## Aries (Nov 3, 2022)

This section isn't a lost cause, it can always be brought back. The issue has always been people not investing in getting other peeps from different sections to join in. People were too reliant on the same old people that played in every game that was made. Only so much times you can play Mafia before you burn out. It's why when I made games here I tried to get as much fresh new faces to join, right now we are just in the phase 4 of the Mafia cinematic universe


----------



## Santí (Nov 3, 2022)

Seems like the regular on/off season of NF Mafia to me.

Albeit the fresh blood drought is notable, I don't think there's been many if any at all since the OroJackson wave.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 3, 2022)

Shrike said:


> I don't think this is his fault for the most part, or anyone else's tbh. Just like you, people take longer breaks from mafia or they get caught up in rl stuff and don't have the time, all the while there isn't enough new blood (not nearly) to replace them for activity. If we wanted a more active section, we need to introduce more people to mafia, simple as.


Fair enough. I apologize. I just didn't like the changes to the forum and I feel it hurt us all more than helped including the Mafia section. I took a break because of burnout from the shit during the Mafia championships and well. Life. I just feel like it didn't help. 


Hidden said:


> Tbh I feel like the advertising for new players on this site has always kinda sucked. We rarely ever get new players that actually stick around it feels like. Even when were doing bigger, more consistent games. We get more one offs or people who are here for a few months every once in a while


There has to be a reason for that. 


Aries said:


> This section isn't a lost cause, it can always be brought back. The issue has always been people not investing in getting other peeps from different sections to join in. People were too reliant on the same old people that played in every game that was made. Only so much times you can play Mafia before you burn out. It's why when I made games here I tried to get as much fresh new faces to join, right now we are just in the phase 4 of the Mafia cinematic universe


Well the problem is them not sticking around. 


Santí said:


> Seems like the regular on/off season of NF Mafia to me.
> 
> Albeit the fresh blood drought is notable, I don't think there's been many if any at all since the OroJackson wave.


When is our off seasons? After all these years I never really paid it attention. This Halloween was the first time I see us without a Halloween themed game.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 3, 2022)

I also am gonna be picky bout what games I play going forth due to time and burnout. I can't play two games at once. And I feel like I would hurt a game if I try to divide my time between more than one game. It would just suck to see this place just remain inactive. Because ya know it's fun to come here and interact with everyone and play a game. In alot of ways you guys are like online friends (or I rather wanna view people here as online friends) that have different interest than my offline friends. 

I also like to think based on 2015 Rion versus me the last couple years hopefully I redeemed myself in alot of your eyes from my trollish game playing (which I still do trolly things) but in a less assholeish way I like to think.


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 3, 2022)

mafia is a neiche game. its hard to find players who want to play it constantly unless the website is designed for mafia like MU. that one's gna have more traffic and more people interested in the game

we can ask around in the alley ig


----------



## Aries (Nov 3, 2022)

The way to get recruits is simple, you make themed games. People are more likely to give something a chance if it's on a subject matter they are fans off. It's going to be way harder to get people in a vanilla game unless you are already into Mafia games

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 3, 2022)

Well maybe our Shenmue game won't get any signups huh @Ekkologix? Lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 3, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> Well maybe our Shenmue game won't get any signups huh @Ekkologix? Lol


it will but hard to get 20+


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 3, 2022)

Aries said:


> The way to get recruits is simple, you make themed games. People are more likely to give something a chance if it's on a subject matter they are fans off. It's going to be way harder to get people in a vanilla game unless you are already into Mafia games


do u think we can run mafia games in the other sections using their themes


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 3, 2022)

Nah we shouldn't do it in other sections cause it won't be our mods and we may run into conflicts with mods who don't understand the Mafia concept. Think that is a bad idea.


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 3, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> Nah we shouldn't do it in other sections cause it won't be our mods and we may run into conflicts with mods who don't understand the Mafia concept. Think that is a bad idea.


back in the day there used to be mafia games in one piece section

mod issue is easy to fix if we have a chat with them


----------



## Santí (Nov 3, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> When is our off seasons? After all these years I never really paid it attention. This Halloween was the first time I see us without a Halloween themed game.


Right around November it starts declining into the Holiday seasons where it bottoms out until it starts picking up again around Spring and peaking in Summer. Albeit things could be a bit slower than usual right now due to the administrative damage done to the board in the last year.

It's amazing how it's nearly impossible to exaggerate how much of a fuck up one individual is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 3, 2022)

So anyone willing to take fanverse off his hands?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 3, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> So anyone willing to take fanverse off his hands?


Yes.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aries (Nov 3, 2022)

I have a Hunter x Hunter Mafia game planned, almost done with the set up, like Togashi it's time to make a come back and show why we are still at the top of the game


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 4, 2022)

need a doper db super game.


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 4, 2022)

will probably go around the forum hosting simple mafia games with the flavor of the current arc

can start with onepiece section


----------



## Aries (Nov 4, 2022)

The 4 themes I'll be calling dibs on are Hunter X Hunter, Jojo's Bizzare Adventure Part 3-6, 
Yu-Gi-Oh and finally Dragonball. If I can run HxH game those will be my final mafia hosting tour games


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 4, 2022)

Aries said:


> final

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 4, 2022)

need one more player for money heist game

and preferably one mor sub if possible

any volunteers lol


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 4, 2022)

@Aries don't retire. I still need a proper WWF attitude era like mafia game.


----------



## Aries (Nov 5, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


>





Lord Tentei said:


> @Aries don't retire. I still need a proper WWF attitude era like mafia game.




Ive been trying to retire for years now, let this old man have his nostalgia tour before calling it quits   I'm sure someone will carry my legacy


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 5, 2022)

Aries said:


> Ive been trying to retire for years now, let this old man have his nostalgia tour before calling it quits   I'm sure someone will carry my legacy


You will make games into old age like Akira still helps with Dragon Ball.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 5, 2022)

Aries said:


> Ive been trying to retire for years now, let this old man have his nostalgia tour before calling it quits   I'm sure someone will carry my legacy


Don't ever retire man

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Aries (Nov 5, 2022)

At the very least I will say you guys will get the best games I've ever created with the themes I've chosen. First theme I will tackle will be Hunter x Hunter. I will bring the theme justice

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 5, 2022)

@Aries I'll play your games because I hope this isn't the real last of them.


----------



## Aries (Nov 6, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> @Aries I'll play your games because I hope this isn't the real last of them.



If I was younger and had more time I would do so much more but I'm not spring chicken anymore. I'm older and have other responsibilities, I'm part timing as it is but I really want to put that final exclamation mark on my time here. It was a good run

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2022)

Aries said:


> The 4 themes I'll be calling dibs on are Hunter X Hunter, Jojo's Bizzare Adventure Part 3-6,
> Yu-Gi-Oh and finally Dragonball. If I can run HxH game those will be my final mafia hosting tour games


Ok once in a lifetime......again. John CAERISnA vs The Retirement

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Aries (Nov 6, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Ok once in a lifetime......again. John CAERISnA vs The Retirement



Thrice in a life time, this time for realsies


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2022)

Aries said:


> Thrice in a life time, this time for realsies


Stop stepping on @Ekkologix  time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 6, 2022)

I farted.


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 8, 2022)

need one sub for money heist mafia ^^


----------



## Santí (Nov 8, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> need one sub for money heist mafia ^^


Alright, I'll throw my hat in as a sub.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 8, 2022)

Santí said:


> Alright, I'll throw my hat in as a sub.


ty i'll let u know when someone subbing out


----------



## Fang (Nov 15, 2022)

Classic Alley Mafia (mafia #2) 2018:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 21, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 21, 2022)

sooooo ... ur playing more games?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 22, 2022)

have an optimistic rating.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 22, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> sooooo ... ur playing more games?


No. I am back in retirement.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 22, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> No. I am back in retirement.


you never left it. lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Nov 22, 2022)

Vasto will return for my comic book themed games, starting with my first game The Boys


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 22, 2022)

Aries said:


> Vasto will return for my comic book themed games, starting with my first game The Boys


Nope.


----------



## Aries (Nov 22, 2022)

Vasto really came back from Mafia hiatus and left us faster then CM Punk did in AEW

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hero (Nov 24, 2022)

Have you ever been a vig?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 24, 2022)

Hero said:


> Have you ever been a vig?


Not in a long long time.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 1, 2022)

Just wanna say I miss you mothafuckas!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Magic (Dec 4, 2022)

Do you animate those pictures yourself @aiyanah  ?


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 4, 2022)

Magic said:


> Do you animate those pictures yourself @aiyanah  ?


heavens no, i steal them.
maybe one day i'll get fruity with after effects, but that assumes i bother to pirate it.
some are more effort to steal than others, screen shake esoterica's and shit.
wouldn't bother with animating pics for just a forum regardless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 6, 2022)

Shit got me in my feels this morning lol


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 7, 2022)

Come and participate it’s fun besides the prizes. 



@Natalija i didn’t forget the beautiful pic of snow you shared last year. You should participate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Natalija (Dec 7, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> Come and participate it’s fun besides the prizes.
> 
> 
> 
> @Natalija i didn’t forget the beautiful pic of snow you shared last year.


No snow this year yet, but I will try and think of something

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 7, 2022)

Natalija said:


> No snow this year yet, but I will try and think of something


Nice your pics were really pretty.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 8, 2022)

After the HxH game, next theme I'm hoping to tackle now that it's finished will be Jojo's Bizzare Adventure. Parts 3-6


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 9, 2022)

@SoulKiller HAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH Brazil

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2022)

Hravati!


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 9, 2022)

Ratchet said:


> @SoulKiller HAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH Brazil


yo croatia is legit lmao

coratia portugal or moroco. one of these is winning it probably at this point lol

some teams be giga trolling lol


----------



## SoulKiller (Dec 9, 2022)

Ratchet said:


> @SoulKiller HAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH Brazil


​

Reactions: Funny 1 | git gud 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 9, 2022)

HRVATSKAAAAA!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 9, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> yo croatia is legit lmao
> 
> coratia portugal or moroco. one of these is winning it probably at this point lol
> 
> some teams be giga trolling lol


You misspelled "England".

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 9, 2022)

Ratchet said:


> You misspelled "England".


gl vs france lol

i dont want france to win tbh so stop them if u can england, then give the win to croatia or moroco lol

lets goo


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 9, 2022)

okay apparently argentina can stand a chance against netherland

maybe my assessments need to be revised


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> yo croatia is legit lmao
> 
> coratia portugal or moroco. one of these is winning it probably at this point lol
> 
> some teams be giga trolling lol


Of course they are

People tend to look down on them cause they are a eastern european country with a small population; 98' they took third place after losing to France or Brazil in the semi-finals in a very close match

2018 they were runner ups to France

They have HEART

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 10, 2022)

Fang said:


> Of course they are
> 
> People tend to look down on them cause they are a eastern european country with a small population; 98' they took third place after losing to France or Brazil in the semi-finals in a very close match
> 
> ...



We have. And once we're through the group, we finish the tourney (either final or 3rd place game).
That's impressive for a country with less than 4M people.
I mean, Brazil has 7M registred players.


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 10, 2022)

moroco is foken doing it boys


----------



## Aries (Dec 10, 2022)

Going to make a poll to see what game peeps want me to host next. JJBA or DCEU Mafia


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2022)

Ultra said:


> The AI is fucking autistic but I managed to get an answer out of it. It doesn't like committing to an answer with little info but I got it to construct parallel cases on Flower.
> 
> Bolded is me, plain text is AI's answer. Colored are the town/scum cases.
> 
> ...


The future is replacing inactives and -IQ players with AI chat bots.
What a time to be alive...


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 13, 2022)

Magic said:


> The future is replacing inactives and -IQ players with AI chat bots.
> What a time to be alive...


I will be honest, never would I ever consider asking an AI chat bot to deduce and think for me. But, yeah what a time to be alive. But, also couldn't this been seen as a form of cheating I wonder if you are asking for out of game help via an AI bot?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 14, 2022)

Dear fellow players,

I wanted to take a moment to address the concerns some of you have raised about my role in the game. I have been accused of being part of the mafia, but I can assure you that this is not the case.

First and foremost, I have been on the right side of every lynch so far in the game. This alone should be enough to prove that I am not part of the mafia. The mafia wants to avoid being caught and lynched, so it would be highly unlikely for one of their members to consistently vote with the town on every lynch.

Furthermore, I have been actively working to gather information and help the town identify and eliminate the mafia members. I have been participating in discussions, asking questions, and offering my thoughts and insights in order to help the town make informed decisions.

Additionally, I have not shown any behavior that would suggest I am part of the mafia. I have not been secretive or evasive in discussions, and I have not tried to mislead or manipulate the town in any way. I have been open and transparent in my actions and decisions, and I have consistently worked in the best interests of the town.

In conclusion, I can confidently say that I am not part of the mafia. I have been on the right side of every lynch, I have been actively working to gather information and help the town, and I have not shown any behavior that would suggest I am part of the mafia. I urge you to consider these facts and reevaluate any suspicions you may have about my role in the game.

Thank you for your time and consideration.

Sincerely, 
Rem


----------



## Magic (Dec 14, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> I will be honest, never would I ever consider asking an AI chat bot to deduce and think for me. But, yeah what a time to be alive. But, also couldn't this been seen as a form of cheating* I wonder if you are asking for out of game help via an AI bot?*


I haven't used it in a mafia game at all.
It shouldn't be able to out deduce me yet. If you train it specifically on mafia game analysis it will beat a human every time. Until they do that, no it is not better than a "expert" level player.

I'm sure bare mechanic games where people are talking about optimal interactions it could probably work to deduce things. It's still a liar game and this thing isn't good at lying in an abstract manner, it sounds like that uh Hyugabadoo guy in the Gogeta dbz game when pressed to think abstractly lol. Very binary responses lol.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 14, 2022)

So godly,

@SoulKiller 

"I am the night. I am vengeance. I am Batman. And I have come to accuse you, @SoulKiller , of being part of the mafia.

Your actions have been suspicious from the very beginning. You have consistently voted with the mafia, and have tried to mislead and manipulate the town. You have shown no concern for the welfare of the innocent, and have only worked to further your own interests and those of the mafia.

But your time is up. The town is onto you, and we will not rest until you and the rest of the mafia are brought to justice. You may think you have won, but you are mistaken. The town will triumph, and you will be exposed and punished for your crimes.

You have been warned. Your fate is in your own hands. But know this: the Batman will not stop until justice is served."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 14, 2022)

Dear @Aries,

I hope this message finds you well. I wanted to reach out and let you know that I am unfortunately unable to participate in your mafia game at this time.

As much as I would love to join in the fun and play with you, I am currently very busy with work and studies. I have a lot on my plate right now, and I need to focus on my priorities.

Please don't take this as a lack of interest or enthusiasm for your game. I am a big fan of HxH, and I would love to play with you and the rest of the group. But for now, I need to prioritize my time and energy.

I hope you understand, and I hope to have the opportunity to play with you in the future. In the meantime, please have a great time and enjoy the game!

Best regards,
Magic

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 14, 2022)

I'm so confused right now...


----------



## Magic (Dec 14, 2022)

Holy shit wtf.
Create me a creative mafia role with 2 active abilities and 1 passive trait. Based on DC comics



> Here is a potential mafia role based on DC Comics:
> Name: *The Joker*
> Active Abilities:
> 
> ...



Not bad at all, tweak it a little and it works.
Already can think maybe have a arkham asylum mechanic to lock this psycho up.


----------



## Magic (Dec 14, 2022)

Can you make a jailer type role meant to counter the above Joker role with a "arkham asylum" active ability.


> Sure, here is a potential jailer type role that could counter the Joker role described above:
> Name: Arkham Asylum Warden
> Active Ability:
> 
> ...


Little barebones in concept but works as a starting pad.


----------



## Hidden (Dec 14, 2022)

Magic said:


> Holy shit wtf.
> Create me a creative mafia role with 2 active abilities and 1 passive trait. Based on DC comics
> 
> 
> ...


I read the whole ai thing that popped up and was literally just thinking about if it was possible to let the ai make a bunch of roles for a game and just let it play out lmao


----------



## Magic (Dec 14, 2022)

Hidden said:


> I read the whole ai thing that popped up and was literally just thinking about if it was possible to let the ai make a bunch of roles for a game and just let it play out lmao


Maybe do it like the anon game, but players have to filter everything they want to say through the AI.

Otherwise the thing is too obtuse for that if you see that post I quoted from Ultra. It doesn't want to guess or prod on thing's it's unsure of.
Could have an instance of it acting as host and smaller versions as players but yeah it's kind of autistic without human prodding it would be a boring game.


----------



## SoulKiller (Dec 14, 2022)

Magic said:


> So godly,
> 
> @SoulKiller
> 
> ...


​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 14, 2022)

SoulKiller said:


> ​


I've seen a chat AI you can program to make it "appear as other people" and have their posting quirks etc.

SoulKiller bot soon.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pelosi's honkers (Dec 17, 2022)

Revive this thread at once


----------



## pelosi's honkers (Dec 17, 2022)

If I have to I will


----------



## pelosi's honkers (Dec 17, 2022)

Which includes making comics coupling mafia players up together

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## xenos5 (Dec 20, 2022)

I’ve got a thread idea for this section @Dragon D. Luffy . You know how with favorites people submit characters from different series and have roles made for them? Well, I’m thinking of something like that on a macro scale.

A thread where people who don’t know how to or don’t want to host a mafia game themselves hold polls consisting of different series they nominate to have a game based on them. And after a host agrees to volunteer to host the game with the most votes, a poll (one with a clear end date) is set so after a certain amount of time a winner is decided so a new game will be made.

In some ways I think it would be less work than favorites. Since a host would only need to research one series in particular and design all the roles based on that series rather than researching a bunch of different series to make roles.

So what do you think? Would it be cool for me to make a thread like this, and maybe have it pinned? I think it might increase engagement and introduce people to new series they might not have otherwise checked out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pelosi's honkers (Dec 20, 2022)

excellent idea


----------



## pelosi's honkers (Dec 20, 2022)

i can help game design and structure things if it's a series i really know well (buffy, veep, archer, invincible, community, true blood, midsommar, hereditary, kill la kill, disney's atlantis, cowboy be-bop, planet terror off the top of my head) also

id love to, i just vastly prefer playing 
gonna have to host soon to challenge myself and my douche canoe of short term memory

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 20, 2022)

xenos5 said:


> I’ve got a thread idea for this section @Dragon D. Luffy . You know how with favorites people submit characters from different series and have roles made for them? Well, I’m thinking of something like that on a macro scale.
> 
> A thread where people who don’t know how to or don’t want to host a mafia game themselves hold polls consisting of different series they nominate to have a game based on them. And after a host agrees to volunteer to host the game with the most votes, a poll (one with a clear end date) is set so after a certain amount of time a winner is decided so a new game will be made.
> 
> ...



It's a cool idea but

1- I quit the staff in 2019 so please tag whoever is in charge of doing things like this cuz that ain't me.

2- I'm absolutely retired from mafia and don't intend to play or host anything for a very long time, unless it's a turbo or video mafia game (basically I only do mafia if it starts and ends in the same day).

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Shrike (Dec 21, 2022)

xenos5 said:


> I’ve got a thread idea for this section @Dragon D. Luffy . You know how with favorites people submit characters from different series and have roles made for them? Well, I’m thinking of something like that on a macro scale.
> 
> A thread where people who don’t know how to or don’t want to host a mafia game themselves hold polls consisting of different series they nominate to have a game based on them. And after a host agrees to volunteer to host the game with the most votes, a poll (one with a clear end date) is set so after a certain amount of time a winner is decided so a new game will be made.
> 
> ...


Create away bruv.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flower (Dec 24, 2022)

Merry Christmas, everyone.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Catamount (Dec 24, 2022)

Happy holidays, whatever your calendars are

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Solar (Dec 24, 2022)

Merry Christmas!

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Lord Melkor (Dec 25, 2022)

Have Great Holidays everyone!

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Uzukage Lee (Dec 25, 2022)

pelosi's honkers said:


> Which includes making comics coupling mafia players up together


Can we couple together??

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Flower (Dec 25, 2022)

pelosi's honkers said:


> Which includes making comics coupling mafia players up together


Who are you shipping?


----------



## Aries (Dec 25, 2022)

Their hasnt been a mafia ship that has tugged the heart strings of this community since genome x psychic


----------



## Flower (Dec 25, 2022)

Aries said:


> Their hasnt been a mafia ship that has tugged the heart strings of this community since genome x psychic


@Hayumi x @Juan , though...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Flower (Dec 25, 2022)

@Aries x @Natalija also a nice ship, though.


----------



## Natalija (Dec 25, 2022)

Flower said:


> @Aries x @Natalija also a nice ship, though.


Only @TheAncientCenturion


----------



## Ultra (Dec 25, 2022)

@Ekkologix X The thread

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 25, 2022)

Ultra said:


> @Ekkologix X The thread


what


----------



## Flower (Dec 25, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> what


He's shipping you with the thread because you like posting lol.

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 25, 2022)

Flower said:


> He's shipping you with the thread because you like posting lol.


lol u post more than me


----------



## Solar (Dec 25, 2022)

@Ratchet x @Ultra with @Ekkologix being the homewrecker makes the perfect mafia love triangle.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 26, 2022)

Glad I have none. 

Happy Holidays.


----------



## Ultra (Dec 26, 2022)

Solar said:


> @Ratchet x @Ultra with @Ekkologix being the homewrecker makes the perfect mafia love triangle.



How was bumping into Iwan under the mistletoe?


----------



## Ultra (Dec 26, 2022)

How about @Flower X @SoulKiller


----------



## Natalija (Dec 26, 2022)

Ultra said:


> How about @Flower X @SoulKiller


I prefer @Ratchet x @SoulKiller


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 26, 2022)

@Ultra x N1 faction kill

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 26, 2022)

Solar said:


> @Ratchet x @Ultra with @Ekkologix being the homewrecker makes the perfect mafia love triangle.





Natalija said:


> I prefer @Ratchet x @SoulKiller


I am too sick to refute anything right now, but we will be speaking later. >:[

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 26, 2022)

Speaking of shippings.
Where is my almost RL wife @Kvothe Kingkiller ? (Yea, she stood me up.)


----------



## Ultra (Dec 26, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Speaking of shippings.
> Where is my almost RL wife @Kvothe Kingkiller ? (Yea, she stood me up.)



She let me hold her boobs, shit was cash


----------



## Flower (Dec 26, 2022)

Ultra said:


> How about @Flower X @SoulKiller


.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## DeVision (Dec 26, 2022)

Ultra said:


> She let me hold her boobs, shit was cash



I come from a country where it's legal to shoot you now, you know?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 26, 2022)

Ratchet said:


> I am too sick to refute anything right now, but we will be speaking later. >:[


get well soon

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SoulKiller (Dec 27, 2022)

Ultra said:


> How about @Flower X @SoulKiller





Natalija said:


> I prefer @Ratchet x @SoulKiller



​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Psychic (Dec 27, 2022)

Aries said:


> Their hasnt been a mafia ship that has tugged the heart strings of this community since genome x psychic


And it wasn’t even real lol.


----------



## Natalija (Dec 27, 2022)

SoulKiller said:


> ​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 27, 2022)

Psychic said:


> And it wasn’t even real lol.


were u an OG player? looks like aries has revived u from the dead lol. welcome bk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Dec 27, 2022)

The Ghost of Kakashi's Love.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Dec 27, 2022)

Flower said:


> @Aries x @Natalija also a nice ship, though.





Natalija said:


> Only @TheAncientCenturion



EriNatilija you thought your first ship would be with JohnaTAC JoeStar but it was me Aries

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 27, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Speaking of shippings.
> Where is my almost RL wife @Kvothe Kingkiller ? (Yea, she stood me up.)


been busy

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Dec 27, 2022)

Hello all

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kobe (Dec 28, 2022)

I’m thinking of devising a mafia game based on MBTI. I guess everyone here is familiar? Even the first letters match up with mafia.

*M*afia
*B*ots
*T*own
*I*ndie

16 MBTI personality-based roles plus some number of fake roles. Personalities (abilities) will probably based on a combination of historical and fictional characters.

Would there be an interest to play?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 28, 2022)

Kobe said:


> I’m thinking of devising a mafia game based on MBTI. I guess everyone here is familiar? Even the first letters match up with mafia.
> 
> *M*afia
> *B*ots
> ...


Go for it sounds interesting.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Psychic (Dec 28, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> All of these oldbies making a return warms my heart and makes me happy. Been a long time and makes me wish I could go back and change the way I played mafia back in 2016 through 2020. I'm in a mood of reflection.


Who were you back then?


----------



## Aries (Dec 28, 2022)

Psychic said:


> And it wasn’t even real lol.



If it isn't ole psychic, it's been a while. Back for another run in Mafio?


----------



## Psychic (Dec 28, 2022)

Aries said:


> If it isn't ole psychic, it's been a while. Back for another run in Mafio?


Yeah I’m bored. Well, honestly the other day, I bought the werewolf card game to a Christmas party and it was a smash. So I decided to come back and wow it’s dead here. Do people only show up for favs?


----------



## Santí (Dec 28, 2022)

Psychic said:


> Do people only show up for favs?


Do you?


----------



## Aries (Dec 29, 2022)

Psychic said:


> Yeah I’m bored. Well, honestly the other day, I bought the werewolf card game to a Christmas party and it was a smash. So I decided to come back and wow it’s dead here. Do people only show up for favs?



This place is just going through it's usual Mafia drought before suddenly picks up some interest around favs before slowly dying a slow death which leads to either

A: people panicking and wanting to find ways to bring activity back to this place

Or 

B: everyone memeing how dead this place is until a game is finally made

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Psychic (Dec 29, 2022)

I'm thinking of making a zombie game, probably based of "Left for Dead." Anyone interested in playing that?


----------



## Psychic (Dec 29, 2022)

Aries said:


> This place is just going through it's usual Mafia drought before suddenly picks up some interest around favs before slowly dying a slow death which leads to either
> 
> A: people panicking and wanting to find ways to bring activity back to this place
> 
> ...


I think I remember why I left this place (why everyone else left this place)......communist mods who abused their powers and banned people for expressing any kind of opinions that doesn't align with their own. That's why it's so dead here.


----------



## Psychic (Dec 29, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> don't worry, it isn't what happened here recently, but we still around. We just got to worry now about people inviting riff raff here from other forums that shouldn't be here. But, other than that stick around if ya want. This is the natural order of things I guess.


I don't mind inviting new players, we need more active players.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 29, 2022)

But, either way welcome back.


----------



## Aries (Dec 29, 2022)

Psychic said:


> I think I remember why I left this place (why everyone else left this place)......communist mods who abused their powers and banned people for expressing any kind of opinions that doesn't align with their own. That's why it's so dead here.



Mods are non existent here nowadays, unless your heading to the cafe got nothing to worry about. I'm planning a retirement tour and We need fresh faces, rather it be here or some other places we need to rebuild this section.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Psychic (Dec 29, 2022)

Aries said:


> Mods are non existent here nowadays, unless your heading to the cafe got nothing to worry about. I'm planning a retirement tour and We need fresh faces, rather it be here or some other places we need to rebuild this section.


LOL, I just got thread banned at the Cafe. 

And NO! Don't retired. Who's going to make all those funny mafia gifs?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 30, 2022)

Psychic said:


> I think I remember why I left this place


You were dearly missed.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Dec 30, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> I much rather not bring people here who are just gonna be annoying fucking twerps. Nope. Get the auto fuck no. And, if anyone don't like me saying it can eat shit. That's how I feel on the matter and I'm speaking to a select group that I KNOW from elsewhere. Thats my personal feeling on it and nothing anyone can say or do would change my mind from that standpoint.


It doesn't matter who you like or dislike. If they aren't disrupting the community, they are welcome. It's better to have an active section with noobs around then a dead one with older members talking about the good old times.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 30, 2022)

It's clear where I stand in this community and it's clear I have no real standing here in this community. You guys have a wonderful fucking new year and peace.


----------



## Psychic (Dec 30, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> It's clear where I stand in this community and it's clear I have no real standing here in this community. You guys have a wonderful fucking new year and peace.


Aww...don't leave.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Santí (Dec 31, 2022)

Well that escalated quickly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fang (Dec 31, 2022)

Yep


----------



## Catamount (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy New Year

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 1, 2023)

happy new year

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## Psychic (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy 2023!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Solar (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy New Year's!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 5, 2023)

Happy and healthy 2023 for everyone

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Psychic (Jan 5, 2023)

We only need one more nominations for the community thread, folks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Saturday at 1:14 AM)

Psychic!?!?!??!


----------



## Psychic (Saturday at 8:38 AM)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Psychic!?!?!??!


Superman????? How u been?

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Saturday at 9:17 AM)

Psychic said:


> Superman????? How u been?


I have been up and I have been down. How about you? Nice to see you again after all this time.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Psychic (Saturday at 9:24 AM)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I have been up and I have been down. How about you? Nice to see you again after all this time.


I’ve been good, and same lol. I see you still have the same Avatar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Monday at 10:47 AM)

Psychic said:


> I’ve been good, and same lol. I see you still have the same Avatar.


Hhhhhhmmmmm......is thus the first time you have had a avy?


----------



## Psychic (Monday at 11:15 AM)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Hhhhhhmmmmm......is thus the first time you have had a avy?


No I always have an avy. Why aren’t you playing mafia anymore?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Monday at 11:49 AM)

Psychic said:


> No I always have an avy. Why aren’t you playing mafia anymore?


@Fang  Retired me permanently.


----------



## Psychic (Monday at 11:54 AM)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Fang  Retired me permanently.


What? Lol. Why? How?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Monday at 12:04 PM)

Psychic said:


> What? Lol. Why? How?


He scum lead town that I could not pick up on it at all means it was time to retire permanently.


----------



## Psychic (Monday at 12:32 PM)

Mickey Mouse said:


> He scum lead town that I could not pick up on it at all means it was time to retire permanently.


Lol that’s no reason to retire. Some days you get good games, some days you get bad games.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Monday at 1:12 PM)

Psychic said:


> Lol that’s no reason to retire. Some days you get good games, some days you get bad games.


Nope.....Fang retired me. That bastard.


----------



## Psychic (Monday at 1:34 PM)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Nope.....Fang retired me. That bastard.


That’s just an excuse. I’m having a ton of fun in the Yugioh mafia game right now.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Monday at 2:02 PM)

Psychic said:


> That’s just an excuse. I’m having a ton of fun in the Yugioh mafia game right now.


Screw your fun. And screw Fang.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Psychic (Tuesday at 7:58 PM)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Screw your fun. And screw Fang.


Glad to know you haven't change.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Yesterday at 2:17 PM)

Vasto has changed psychic back then his rage rivaled the hulk, now he's Bruce banner in endgame

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

